# 189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang



## priyasengupta

This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in the month of January 2015. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## podigeo

There are no invite sent in January yet


----------



## Leo1986

*Jan 2015 VIsa Lodging Gang Class 189*

lets track our Visa here Jan2015 Gang 
lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Leo1986

i only got 10 links for uploading documents ! i thought it's more !


----------



## priyasengupta

*Documents*

Should I submit PCC, Medical certificate now itself or can i do this after i submit current application with evidence justifying my points? 

should there be attestation in the documents those i need to upload when submission? or just color scanned copy will do?

i did not use my spouse's qualification, work experience to clear EOI. he studied his secondary school, college (UG & PG) in english. should i need any attestation or just color scanned copy of his educational and work experience should suffice?


----------



## mrbehi

priyasengupta said:


> Should I submit PCC, Medical certificate now itself or can i do this after i submit current application with evidence justifying my points?
> 
> should there be attestation in the documents those i need to upload when submission? or just color scanned copy will do?
> 
> i did not use my spouse's qualification, work experience to clear EOI. he studied his secondary school, college (UG & PG) in english. should i need any attestation or just color scanned copy of his educational and work experience should suffice?


Login to your IMMI account and open your application, on the right side of the page there is a link named "attachment checklist" click on that and in the pop up choose your visa subclass it specifically tells you which documents are needed to be certified or color scanned


----------



## Leo1986

i upload by mistake one file in wrong place what i can do ?


----------



## wallse

I got my skills assessment back on the 8th Jan, Lodged my EOI on the 8th Jan and got my invite on the 9th Jan, and have lodged my application today - 11th Jan. My medical is booked for the 15th Jan, just waiting for Police checks to come back from UK and Australia. This week I will mostly be copying all of our documents and getting them certified before uploading. Looking forward to sharing experiences!


----------



## Sky_the_limit

Hello Guys ,

Got one question , I have got my invitation on 9th , but my daughter just born and it would take me more than 3 months to get her a passport , can i still lodge the visa without my daughter passport or what to do ?


----------



## viju_009

Dear Friends,

We have lodged our visa and in the PCC stage.

My wife is the primary applicant and her address in the passport is Bangalore ( where nobody lives now. After wedding she has moved to Chennai with me)

Please advise if we have to first opt of re-issue of passport to change the address and spouse name and then apply for PCC

or

Apply for a PCC directly, If we apply for PCC directly should it be from the address mentioned in her passport or the present address in chennai.


Kindly advise and share any of your experience w.r.t PCC.

My wife currently does not have any documentary evidence for her present address as the gas connection, the bills are in my name. We have a marriage certificate with us only.


----------



## sahil1604

Hello Senior members , 
Need help for my case :- 
Background - I filled my visa application for Me and my wife on 3rd Jan 2015, Now I have a kid who born on 10th Dec , does not have a passport -I added him as a non migrating family member and will add him once I have his passport by filling Form 1022 -PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG ?

Also , Now to get my kid s passport I have to get a spouce name added in my or wife s passport. I did got that addition done and now my wife s passport shows that however her birth date is incorrect on her new passport, due to error by me while filling her application .

Should i go ahead to get my kids passport with my wife s incorrect birth date detail in her passport or it can create issues ?
Actual birth date is 12/10/1984 on passport it shows - 12/12/1984.
Please suggest, in confusion as want to get my kids passport done asap beforre CO is assigned.


----------



## andyng

Hi all,

Wish someone help me to clarify my question.

I am short 5 points for visa 189 and waiting to complete my 1 year experience in March.

I graduated in late 2013 and got my first professional job working as Assistant Accountant in Melbourne. I am planning to claim 5 points from employment accessment.

I have gone thru the tasks listed for accountant in ABS website with my boss and have ticked 9 out of 11 tasks listed there. Those unmatched 2 tasks are partly performing which is budgeting and liasing with financial instutions and brokers. (CFO is taking care of it now).

How likely will I get possitive accessment thru CPA for 1 year exp? I have seen few people here working for 3, 4 years but only accessed at 2.5 or 2 years.

I am a bit under a pump now. Please advice.

Andy


----------



## andyng

Please help guys


----------



## agrimreaper

andyng said:


> Please help guys


It might be a better idea to post this in a new thread with the question/relevant info in the subject of this new thread. You would probably get a better response.


----------



## Rahulyash0038

viju_009 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> We have lodged our visa and in the PCC stage.
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and her address in the passport is Bangalore ( where nobody lives now. After wedding she has moved to Chennai with me)
> 
> Please advise if we have to first opt of re-issue of passport to change the address and spouse name and then apply for PCC
> 
> or
> 
> Apply for a PCC directly, If we apply for PCC directly should it be from the address mentioned in her passport or the present address in chennai.
> 
> 
> Kindly advise and share any of your experience w.r.t PCC.
> 
> My wife currently does not have any documentary evidence for her present address as the gas connection, the bills are in my name. We have a marriage certificate with us only.


Hi Viju_009

I would recommend to re-issue a passport for your wife with your current address. There are 2 advantages in this. First you will get a PCC on same day as your current address will match the passport address. Secondly, it also helps you to avoid a situation where a police verification happens in Bangalore and no one is there to verify.

As for the address proof, if your wife has an account in any of these banks, a bank statement will be enough with current address displayed.


https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/pdf/List_of_banks_for_address_proof.pdf

In case she is employed in a company that is public limited, she can get a proof on company letterhead as well.

https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/popuponline/AttachmentAdvisorSub?subDocID=7001&confirmDOB=DOBVarYes&minorFlag=0

Hope this helps.

Thanks,
Rahul


----------



## sahil1604

Leo1986 said:


> i upload by mistake one file in wrong place what i can do ?


Hi you can not Revoke that , but may be upload the correct document and update CO. 

------------------------------------
Seniors, 
Please suggest, I have to add a one month kid for whom I do not have a passport , Ihave added him as a non migrating dependant and will get him changed once I have his passport. by sending an email to CO and attaching form 1022 , is it the right way? 

also , are PCC & Medicals required for 1 month baby?


----------



## cantthinkofone

wallse said:


> I got my skills assessment back on the 8th Jan, Lodged my EOI on the 8th Jan and got my invite on the 9th Jan, and have lodged my application today - 11th Jan. My medical is booked for the 15th Jan, just waiting for Police checks to come back from UK and Australia. This week I will mostly be copying all of our documents and getting them certified before uploading. Looking forward to sharing experiences!


just wondering about the medical health checkups. according to the immi website it says you should only do the medicals AFTER CO is assigned which is usually 1-2 months after lodgment.. but i see many people going for medicals a few days after lodgment . how is this possible? don't you need to wait for CO allocation since they provide the HAP ID?


----------



## Nelsonslobo

*Hi*

Hi Viju
I am Nelson form Mumbai and I too have got my PR. Will be travelling on 12th March. Can you share some experiences of your with me about Australia.

email:[email protected]

Rgds
nelson




viju_009 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> We have lodged our visa and in the PCC stage.
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and her address in the passport is Bangalore ( where nobody lives now. After wedding she has moved to Chennai with me)
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise if we have to first opt of re-issue of passport to change the address and spouse name and then apply for PCC
> 
> or
> 
> Apply for a PCC directly, If we apply for PCC directly should it be from the address mentioned in her passport or the present address in chennai.
> 
> 
> Kindly advise and share any of your experience w.r.t PCC.
> 
> My wife currently does not have any documentary evidence for her present address as the gas connection, the bills are in my name. We have a marriage certificate with us only.


----------



## Shan12

cantthinkofone said:


> just wondering about the medical health checkups. according to the immi website it says you should only do the medicals AFTER CO is assigned which is usually 1-2 months after lodgment.. but i see many people going for medicals a few days after lodgment . how is this possible? don't you need to wait for CO allocation since they provide the HAP ID?


You can get your HAP ID immediately after the application lodging. You would have a link, something like "Arrange your medical", which would give your HAP Id and further instructions. I applied on 13th Jan, got my medicals completed on 16th and now can see the status in immi site as "Health has been finalised for this person" (Not completely sure what this status means with the visa progress though..  )


----------



## XINGSINGH

Nelsonslobo said:


> Hi Viju
> I am Nelson form Mumbai and I too have got my PR. Will be travelling on 12th March. Can you share some experiences of your with me about Australia.
> 
> email:[email protected]
> 
> Rgds
> nelson


What are your timelines


----------



## XINGSINGH

viju_009 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> We have lodged our visa and in the PCC stage.
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and her address in the passport is Bangalore ( where nobody lives now. After wedding she has moved to Chennai with me)
> 
> Please advise if we have to first opt of re-issue of passport to change the address and spouse name and then apply for PCC
> 
> or
> 
> Apply for a PCC directly, If we apply for PCC directly should it be from the address mentioned in her passport or the present address in chennai.
> 
> Kindly advise and share any of your experience w.r.t PCC.
> 
> My wife currently does not have any documentary evidence for her present address as the gas connection, the bills are in my name. We have a marriage certificate with us only.


Mine is same case. Though city was same but psk refused to issue PCC and were admant for reissuance of passport. So, had applied for new passport


----------



## wallse

cantthinkofone said:


> just wondering about the medical health checkups. according to the immi website it says you should only do the medicals AFTER CO is assigned which is usually 1-2 months after lodgment.. but i see many people going for medicals a few days after lodgment . how is this possible? don't you need to wait for CO allocation since they provide the HAP ID?


Depends how quickly you want your visa and to enter Australia. You need to have entered Australi I believe within 1 year from the date of your PCC or Medical - so if you do it too early (ie - 2 months before case officer is assigned) - then you have lost 2 months of potential entering time. A lot of people wait, so that they do these as late as possible. If you want to do earlier, once you have lodged your visa, you can go back to immi online account, and click on you TRN application, and under the section showing documents needed, under each applicant there is a section regarding organising your health checks. Follow relevant links and this gives you your referal letter and HAP ID. After doing my application (and paying!) I simply logged out and in again, and clicked on the links to get my referal and HAP ID - and then booked the medicals. We are onshore (currently here on 457) - so don't need to worry planning dates to enter etc. The only way for 'direct grant' is by ensuring PCCs and medicals are done before CO is assigned. You won't get in trouble either way from what I can see. Hope this helps.


----------



## cantthinkofone

wallse said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> 
> just wondering about the medical health checkups. according to the immi website it says you should only do the medicals AFTER CO is assigned which is usually 1-2 months after lodgment.. but i see many people going for medicals a few days after lodgment . how is this possible? don't you need to wait for CO allocation since they provide the HAP ID?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends how quickly you want your visa and to enter Australia. You need to have entered Australi I believe within 1 year from the date of your PCC or Medical - so if you do it too early (ie - 2 months before case officer is assigned) - then you have lost 2 months of potential entering time. A lot of people wait, so that they do these as late as possible. If you want to do earlier, once you have lodged your visa, you can go back to immi online account, and click on you TRN application, and under the section showing documents needed, under each applicant there is a section regarding organising your health checks. Follow relevant links and this gives you your referal letter and HAP ID. After doing my application (and paying!) I simply logged out and in again, and clicked on the links to get my referal and HAP ID - and then booked the medicals. We are onshore (currently here on 457) - so don't need to worry planning dates to enter etc. The only way for 'direct grant' is by ensuring PCCs and medicals are done before CO is assigned. You won't get in trouble either way from what I can see. Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

Ah I see.. For me I would like to get my grant as soon as possible so I'd prefer to get everything done quick. Thanks for the answer which was very informative. So if I have 1 medical and 2 PCC you said you'll have a year from the date to make your first Landing.. I assume they take the date of the earliesr PCC or medical?


----------



## wallse

Shan12 said:


> You can get your HAP ID immediately after the application lodging. You would have a link, something like "Arrange your medical", which would give your HAP Id and further instructions. I applied on 13th Jan, got my medicals completed on 16th and now can see the status in immi site as "Health has been finalised for this person" (Not completely sure what this status means with the visa progress though..  )


Hi Shan12. Did you get your medical done at the Sydney CBD Bupa visa medical centre? We had ours done there on Thursday (15th) and IMMI is still not up to date with all sections complete. At the moment both our information sheets show awaiting grading in emedical (same as in immi). Would be good to know if I should chase the clinic if we used the same one!

Thanks


----------



## AnanthProxy

Hi I received the invite on 9th Jan 2015 and have applied on 13th Jan 2015 with 70 Points - 189 Visa. All documents front loaded.


----------



## AnanthProxy

You don't have to wait for the CO to be assigned or even to be selected in EOI. All you can do is create an immiaccount - emedical Australia and take a print out of the HAP ID reference letter that's it.


----------



## wallse

cantthinkofone said:


> Ah I see.. For me I would like to get my grant as soon as possible so I'd prefer to get everything done quick. Thanks for the answer which was very informative. So if I have 1 medical and 2 PCC you said you'll have a year from the date to make your first Landing.. I assume they take the date of the earliesr PCC or medical?


That is my understanding - the earliest applicable date is when the timer starts. Remember - if your visa takes ages to go through (ie - you think there will be complications) you may want to consider not doing them too early - in case you are really squeezed at the other end. I think that is why they recommend waiting for your case officer. Ours is straight forward - so didn't anticiapte any risk - and most people from what I have seen appear to do the same.


----------



## cantthinkofone

wallse said:


> That is my understanding - the earliest applicable date is when the timer starts. Remember - if your visa takes ages to go through (ie - you think there will be complications) you may want to consider not doing them too early - in case you are really squeezed at the other end. I think that is why they recommend waiting for your case officer. Ours is straight forward - so didn't anticiapte any risk - and most people from what I have seen appear to do the same.


Yeah I see what you mean.. I've done a lot of thinking on the dates and have been trying to gauge everything well. It seems the only things that will be time consuming to obtain will be my FBI PCC.. I applied for those Dec 26 and right now processing times are 16 weeks (and expected to increase) so I'll only get them May at earliest. I'm waiting for my skills assessment and IELTS results if all goes well and no delays, I should get an invitation in the February rounds.. so the timings all seem to go well. The fact that I am a citizen of a low risk country (passport ETA eligible) i think helps too.. Fingers crossed.


----------



## wallse

FBI PCCs seem to be the biggest delayer from what I have seen on other threads. Aus PCC and Medicals are really quick, less than a week onshore (quicker than getting a case officer to review your application!) - I wouldn't do your medicals until you at least have an invite to apply (ie - after EOI, which you can't do until you have your skills assussment and IELTS results anyway). Sensible to do your FBI ones early though....


----------



## cantthinkofone

wallse said:


> FBI PCCs seem to be the biggest delayer from what I have seen on other threads. Aus PCC and Medicals are really quick, less than a week onshore (quicker than getting a case officer to review your application!) - I wouldn't do your medicals until you at least have an invite to apply (ie - after EOI, which you can't do until you have your skills assussment and IELTS results anyway). Sensible to do your FBI ones early though....


Yeah thats why I submitted early. To put it in simpler terms by the time I get a CO allocated (assuming my IELTS results come back good), my FBI PCC won't even have been done yet... hope there aren't any more delays with that.

Definitely no intention to do the medicals yet. Will do them only once I've lodged and paid for the visa, and try to do them at the same time I expect my FBI PCC.. all about timing 

Thanks for your input. Judging from your timelines I should get my EA assessment by next Friday.. just hoping I can make all 8s in IELTS though because I won't have enough points to qualify otherwise.


----------



## Shan12

wallse said:


> Hi Shan12. Did you get your medical done at the Sydney CBD Bupa visa medical centre? We had ours done there on Thursday (15th) and IMMI is still not up to date with all sections complete. At the moment both our information sheets show awaiting grading in emedical (same as in immi). Would be good to know if I should chase the clinic if we used the same one!
> 
> Thanks


HI Wallse, Sorry.. I had the date mentioned wrong in my previous post.. Had my medicals on the 15th too at the Bupa medical center in Wynyard. What does the "Meeting the Health Requirements" section in your immi site reads?

Mine reads as "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter." Not so sure whether this means medical is satisfactory.


----------



## Nelsonslobo

Hi,
I have to be there (Australia) before 29th April 2015. I have booked a ticket to Sydney on 12th march. Will reach on 13th.

Next task is to find a sharing room from 13th March onwards.

This seems the plan, atleast for now.

Rgds
Nelson



XINGSINGH said:


> What are your timelines


----------



## makethingshappen

Guys anyone submitted EOI for Analyst Programmer in January?
Please share your timelines.


----------



## wallse

Hi All. Found this great tracker, that was set up on another thread and is used on a few others. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277 Basically it shows for the past year the progress of peoples applications. I have added my details. Also - would be good if people could update their signatures (within quicklinks tab at the top of any page) to include progress to date for those that have submitted their full visa application in January!


----------



## AnanthProxy

viju_009 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> We have lodged our visa and in the PCC stage.
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and her address in the passport is Bangalore ( where nobody lives now. After wedding she has moved to Chennai with me)
> 
> Please advise if we have to first opt of re-issue of passport to change the address and spouse name and then apply for PCC
> 
> or
> 
> Apply for a PCC directly, If we apply for PCC directly should it be from the address mentioned in her passport or the present address in chennai.
> 
> 
> Kindly advise and share any of your experience w.r.t PCC.
> 
> My wife currently does not have any documentary evidence for her present address as the gas connection, the bills are in my name. We have a marriage certificate with us only.


How old is the current passport? Does she remember doing a police verification at home before they issued her passport? If Yes, then I would suggest to go-ahead with the address in the passport as the PCC does not contain any address on it. This is safe bet as you have the marriage certificate (not the notary declaration) already to prove that she is your spouse.


----------



## AnanthProxy

andyng said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wish someone help me to clarify my question.
> 
> I am short 5 points for visa 189 and waiting to complete my 1 year experience in March.
> 
> I graduated in late 2013 and got my first professional job working as Assistant Accountant in Melbourne. I am planning to claim 5 points from employment accessment.
> 
> I have gone thru the tasks listed for accountant in ABS website with my boss and have ticked 9 out of 11 tasks listed there. Those unmatched 2 tasks are partly performing which is budgeting and liasing with financial instutions and brokers. (CFO is taking care of it now).
> 
> How likely will I get possitive accessment thru CPA for 1 year exp? I have seen few people here working for 3, 4 years but only accessed at 2.5 or 2 years.
> 
> I am a bit under a pump now. Please advice.
> 
> Andy


Hello Andy,

It does not need to match exactly. In your case almost 80% is matching if you say 9 out of 11 duties. As per ACS for ICT valuation it is 65% matching is required. So going by this I think yours should be positive.


----------



## sunny_man2005

I got an invitation in the beginning of December 2014 and lodge my application 189 on 2/January/2015 and I am wondering when the result of this application will come out. 

I uploaded all relevant documents but, even though the form of particular character assessment was uploaded, the website is still asking me about it. 

Please advise when the result comes out.
Thanks,


----------



## thomasvo

Early to mid March.
I applied on the 2nd of december and I expect to hear something from DIBP early to mid February.


----------



## sunny_man2005

Thanks Thomas


----------



## sunny_man2005

Could you please to tell me where the visa tracker system is?


----------



## thomasvo

Its not exactly a system, its more a community project, people sharing when they applied and when they hear from DIBP (direct grant or CO allocation)
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277
Scroll down and you'll see grants for people that applied in november. Please do not change the view


----------



## ketan1119

Does any body got Invitation for 189 2611XX class in Jan 2015. Usually in how many days I can expect invitation after I got 60 point in my EOI?


----------



## Inf_18

Hi,

I have to do medicals now for my visa application, should I declare my kidney stone problem in medical history ??


----------



## AnanthProxy

Inf_18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to do medicals now for my visa application, should I declare my kidney stone problem in medical history ??


That is not an infectious disease...and more over it is not a condition that requires you to be treated regularly. Is there a medicine that you take on a daily basis for Years?


----------



## cantthinkofone

Inf_18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to do medicals now for my visa application, should I declare my kidney stone problem in medical history ??


Lol


----------



## Dheeraj

Inf_18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to do medicals now for my visa application, should I declare my kidney stone problem in medical history ??


No need to mention


----------



## Inf_18

Dheeraj said:


> No need to mention


Thanks.....


----------



## Inf_18

AnanthProxy said:


> That is not an infectious disease...and more over it is not a condition that requires you to be treated regularly. Is there a medicine that you take on a daily basis for Years?


No......

I have submitted it, not mentioned this 

thanks.....


----------



## Inf_18

I have submitted already uploaded my PCC which was issued in November end....

Yet CO is not assigned, so if I get a fresh PCC issued now and upload it again, will be my initial entry date get extended by 2 months ?


----------



## Tuttu

Have lodged my visa application on 22/01/15. Medicals are yet to be obtained.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Leo1986

Adelaide GSM team13 just contact me today requesting a lot of forms and details


----------



## Tuttu

JonDoe said:


> Am in Bangalore, India and need to get my PCC. I hold passport that was issued in Delhi. Can someone suggest whats the process of getting a PCC in Bangalore?


You can get PCC in the current city you are staying irrespective of where your passport is issued, provided you have the address proofs as per the guidelines given in the passport website. You can fill in online form and get an appointment. Refer to the links given below. 

http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/online/pccOnlineApp

http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/docAdvisor/pccPassport

It's pretty easy process and I got it through fine in Chennai. Guess it shouldn't be different for Bengaluru. Anybody from Bengaluru may comment on any specific issues though.


----------



## wallse

Mine says the same now - we were just late in the day on the 15th, so they didn't get finalised until after the weekend. Just waiting patiently now...


----------



## vignesh.baskaran59

Tuttu said:


> You can get PCC in the current city you are staying irrespective of where your passport is issued, provided you have the address proofs as per the guidelines given in the passport website. You can fill in online form and get an appointment. Refer to the links given below.
> 
> http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/online/pccOnlineApp
> 
> http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/docAdvisor/pccPassport
> 
> It's pretty easy process and I got it through fine in Chennai. Guess it shouldn't be different for Bengaluru. Anybody from Bengaluru may comment on any specific issues though.


Hi,
My name is Vignesh, Just a thought around the Pcc from Bangalore.
Not sure if you have already got it done.

You dont need to follow the appointment date after the payment is done... you can just walk in with the filled in application and the supporting documents. It will come through max in a weeks time.

Regards,
Vignesh Baskaran


----------



## Ash_pagal

Hello,

I have launched my visa on 21st Jan. hoping to get the grant by 1st April or so.!

Fingers Crossed..!


----------



## gomarca

Leo1986 said:


> i upload by mistake one file in wrong place what i can do ?


Same here! Any guidance??


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

Shan12 said:


> You can get your HAP ID immediately after the application lodging. You would have a link, something like "Arrange your medical", which would give your HAP Id and further instructions. I applied on 13th Jan, got my medicals completed on 16th and now can see the status in immi site as "Health has been finalised for this person" (Not completely sure what this status means with the visa progress though..  )


Hi Shah12 , 
I could not find the link for medical. I have lodged VISA on 12th jan but could not see the link in my login. Could you please let me know clearly about the path I need to check for this.

thanks 
priya


----------



## Shan12

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi Shah12 ,
> I could not find the link for medical. I have lodged VISA on 12th jan but could not see the link in my login. Could you please let me know clearly about the path I need to check for this.
> 
> thanks
> priya


Hi Priya,

In your ELodgement page, in Next steps you would have a section 'Meeting the Health Requirement', in which you will have a link to organise your medical.

Cheers,
Shan


----------



## idreamofoz

Tuttu said:


> You can get PCC in the current city you are staying irrespective of where your passport is issued, provided you have the address proofs as per the guidelines given in the passport website. You can fill in online form and get an appointment. Refer to the links given below.
> 
> How to Apply for Passport | Steps for applying Passport Application
> 
> Document Required for PPC Issuance | Passport Seva PPC Issuance
> 
> It's pretty easy process and I got it through fine in Chennai. Guess it shouldn't be different for Bengaluru. Anybody from Bengaluru may comment on any specific issues though.


Was in a similar situation. I changed my passport address to current address first and then after passport reissue , submitted the PCC application. Entire process took 2 weeks. The reason why I went for address change in passport was coz no one was living at the old address and also I wanted to add my spouse name in my passport. I did spend close to 5k though in Passport Reissue + PCC fees and sweets for Police.


----------



## Inf_18

Hi,

I am seeing below written on my immi account. Can someone please let me know, does this mean that my medicals have been uploaded by the hospital and that are ok ??

Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


No change in eMedical client.


----------



## Tuttu

idreamofoz said:


> Was in a similar situation. I changed my passport address to current address first and then after passport reissue , submitted the PCC application. Entire process took 2 weeks. The reason why I went for address change in passport was coz no one was living at the old address and also I wanted to add my spouse name in my passport. I did spend close to 5k though in Passport Reissue + PCC fees and sweets for Police.


That's the exact process even if have gone through, for same reasons. I did not spend 5k though as I did it on my own, it was just renewal and PCC charges as mentioned in the website. My new passport came in 2 days and PCC in 1 day. I got PCC for my wife in Chennai where as her passport is issued in Kerala, it took a week for her.


----------



## viju_009

*PCC - present vs passport address*



Tuttu said:


> That's the exact process even if have gone through, for same reasons. I did not spend 5k though as I did it on my own, it was just renewal and PCC charges as mentioned in the website. My new passport came in 2 days and PCC in 1 day. I got PCC for my wife in Chennai where as her passport is issued in Kerala, it took a week for her.


HI Tutto,

Need your advise. 

My wife is the primary applicant and issue of passport is bangalore but she now lives in chennai. And there is no one living in the bangalore address.

What we have done is, we have applied for PCC with chennai RPO with chennai address as the present address. 

Can you tell me the rough timelines for the same or will the passport authorities ask us to first apply for re-issue and then apply for PCC?

our appointment with PSK is 6th Feb

Regards

Vijay


----------



## Tuttu

viju_009 said:


> HI Tutto,
> 
> Need your advise.
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and issue of passport is bangalore but she now lives in chennai. And there is no one living in the bangalore address.
> 
> What we have done is, we have applied for PCC with chennai RPO with chennai address as the present address.
> 
> Can you tell me the rough timelines for the same or will the passport authorities ask us to first apply for re-issue and then apply for PCC?
> 
> our appointment with PSK is 6th Feb
> 
> Regards
> 
> Vijay


After you visit PSK, a police officer will come to your residence for physical verification in 2 to 3 days and he would submit his report to RPO in the next 2 to 3 days. You would receive SMS alert once the verification report is submitted(you can also track the status on the website). Once the report is submitted, the very next working day you can walk in to the PSK and PCC will be given on the same day. So it depends on when that police official comes and submits his report, say approximately 7 to 10 days for entire cycle. I live in West Mambalam and for me it did not take more than a week.


----------



## viju_009

thank you


----------



## deeparashmin

Hi folks,

I submitted my VISA application on 29th Jan'15. As a next stage i have applied for PCC. As i am married my passport address and my current address is different. My agent asked me to apply as a single and not married status with the new address and show them the supporting documents. As supporting docs i have my passbook but that of ICICI Bank and not any PSU bank and Adhaar card change of address acknowledgement receipt (New card yet to come). Will this work?
People who have done their PCC please share their experience in what are the questions that the officials ask and the process further.


----------



## xx_cassie_xx

*Lodged visa 189 27/01/15*

My deadline for the lodgement of my 189 visa was 27th Jan 15 - invited to apply 28th Nov 14 - EOI submitted 21st Nov 14.

I have front loaded all of my documents including police checks and medicals - I have a de facto on my visa application also.

Now all we have to do it wait  - Ive heard that once you are assigned a case officer the process is pretty quick but currently it is taking 8 weeks to get assigned one. We will see - 2 weeks down then! It would be good to know how everyone else's visa's are moving who lodged around the same time as me so keep us updated and GOOD LUCK

Cassie
x


----------



## mahbub717

makethingshappen said:


> Guys anyone submitted EOI for Analyst Programmer in January?
> Please share your timelines.


Did you applied as Analyst Programmer ?
What does unit group 2631 mean?

I have applied as a software engineer in February. Waiting for my invitation.


----------



## mahbub717

*Hi makethingshappen*



makethingshappen said:


> Guys anyone submitted EOI for Analyst Programmer in January?
> Please share your timelines.


Did you applied as Analyst Programmer ?
What does unit group 2631 mean?

I have applied as a software engineer in February. Waiting for my invitation.


----------



## deeparashmin

mahbub717 said:


> Did you applied as Analyst Programmer ?
> What does unit group 2631 mean?
> 
> I have applied as a software engineer in February. Waiting for my invitation.


UNIT GROUP 2631 IS FOR COMPUTER NETWORK PROFESSIONALS under which you have occupations

263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer 
263112 Network Administrator 
263113 Network Analyst


----------



## sahil1604

*Query regarding Medical arrangement*

Hello All, 

I have got my wife's passport changed (as the passport address and spouse name is added on it .) I have filled the form 929 for passport details change and new passport copies uploaded on the visa application . However when I try to arrange medical for her It is showing her old passport details on the application for medical , What should I do. 

Also Same goes with my 1.5 months old kid when I applied visa He did not had a passport , now I have added his passport detais and added him as a migrating family member , but when I am arranging medical for him It is showing blank in passport details , What should I do.



I applied on 6th Jan and till now no Case officer is assigned on my application Is there something I need to do or wait. status showing IN PROGRESS


Thanks a lot for your help .


----------



## mfa

hi guys,

as per DIAC website , processing time is 3 months (though can vary for High risk zone) , and if CO is getting assigned after 50-60 days , how can case be processed within 3 months...


----------



## yung103

did anyone get a Case Officer assigned already?


----------



## gomarca

This week I noticed my application status changed from "awaiting CO" to "processing, wait for the department to contact you "


----------



## Ash_pagal

gomarca said:


> This week I noticed my application status changed from "awaiting CO" to "processing, wait for the department to contact you "


I didnt notice "awaiting CO" status on my application, after I uploaded all the docs, the status is "processing, wait for the department to contact you" :juggle::noidea:


----------



## gomarca

Really??? I was so happy to see the status change! My mind must be playing tricks on me :$
In any case, I won't be able to do my medicals until end of Feb. By then we should all have (or be close to have) a CO assigned. 
God luck to everyone


----------



## farishkj

gomarca said:


> Really??? I was so happy to see the status change! My mind must be playing tricks on me :$ In any case, I won't be able to do my medicals until end of Feb. By then we should all have (or be close to have) a CO assigned. God luck to everyone


When did you lodge visa and what subclass?

I lodged 13jan and front loaded all docs.


----------



## gomarca

farishkj said:


> When did you lodge visa and what subclass?
> 
> I lodged 13jan and front loaded all docs.


Lodged on Jan/13th under subclass 189. All documents now uploaded. Only medicals missing. Scheduled for end of FEB.


----------



## farishkj

gomarca said:


> Lodged on Jan/13th under subclass 189. All documents now uploaded. Only medicals missing. Scheduled for end of FEB.


Best of luck. We have same date of visa submission. Hope we get our grants soon.


----------



## xx_cassie_xx

I received a direct grant today (11.02.15) at 12pm ahhhhh - BEYOND EXCITED!!!

Application lodged for visa 189 27.01.2015 - No communication received regarding assignment of CO

x


----------



## cantthinkofone

xx_cassie_xx said:


> I received a direct grant today (11.02.15) at 12pm ahhhhh - BEYOND EXCITED!!!
> 
> Application lodged for visa 189 27.01.2015 - No communication received regarding assignment of CO
> 
> x


what... only 2 weeks? no way...


----------



## xx_cassie_xx

Yep EOI submitted 28.11.14 - invite received 09.12.14 - medical - 17.12.14 - application lodged 27.01.14 - direct grant 11.02.14 for both myself and my de facto partner

totally in shock as it was two weeks yesterday and I heard that it is currently taking 8 weeks to even get asssigned a CO

wishing luck to everyone else too
x


----------



## cantthinkofone

xx_cassie_xx said:


> Yep EOI submitted 28.11.14 - invite received 09.12.14 - medical - 17.12.14 - application lodged 27.01.14 - direct grant 11.02.14 for both myself and my de facto partner
> 
> totally in shock as it was two weeks yesterday and I heard that it is currently taking 8 weeks to even get asssigned a CO
> 
> wishing luck to everyone else too
> x


did you use my health declarations since you did medical before lodging the visa? congrats


----------



## xx_cassie_xx

as soon as we were invited to apply when you log onto your immiaccount it told us straight away that in there that we were required to do a medical - you can get your HAP ID through this process and get the medicals out of the way before finalising the application. We went to a BUPA visa medical centre and had the chest xray and HIV tests, the results automatically get updated to your immiaccount within 5 working days
x


----------



## Ash_pagal

The Immigration Site is not working now, its giving fatal error warning..!


----------



## farishkj

xx_cassie_xx said:


> as soon as we were invited to apply when you log onto your immiaccount it told us straight away that in there that we were required to do a medical - you can get your HAP ID through this process and get the medicals out of the way before finalising the application. We went to a BUPA visa medical centre and had the chest xray and HIV tests, the results automatically get updated to your immiaccount within 5 working days x


Then your submission date is in December not January. The day you pay for your visa fees is the date you lodged your visa.

Or am I mistaken guys?


----------



## Ash_pagal

farishkj said:


> Then your submission date is in December not January. The day you pay for your visa fees is the date you lodged your visa.
> 
> Or am I mistaken guys?


Correct, once you pay the visa fees (after which you get the HAP id for medicals) is the visa launch date, so it in December, not January..!


----------



## cantthinkofone

Ash_pagal said:


> Correct, once you pay the visa fees (after which you get the HAP id for medicals) is the visa launch date, so it in December, not January..!


yeah, no way grant obtained 2 weeks after lodging visa..


----------



## farishkj

Anyways, Congrats Cassie!!! Very happy for you and good luck with your future plans


----------



## mfa

xx_cassie_xx said:


> I received a direct grant today (11.02.15) at 12pm ahhhhh - BEYOND EXCITED!!!
> 
> Application lodged for visa 189 27.01.2015 - No communication received regarding assignment of CO
> 
> x


From which country you lodge it , i mean your country of origin/Passport?


----------



## bandaus

xx_cassie_xx said:


> Yep EOI submitted 28.11.14 - invite received 09.12.14 - medical - 17.12.14 - application lodged 27.01.14 - direct grant 11.02.14 for both myself and my de facto partner
> 
> totally in shock as it was two weeks yesterday and I heard that it is currently taking 8 weeks to even get asssigned a CO
> 
> wishing luck to everyone else too
> x


I think the processing is based on the date of invitation. As you were invited on 9th Dec, U mite have fallen in to the December's 1st invitation pool for processing, 

Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## gurumurthal

Just submitted my Visa application.


----------



## XINGSINGH

gurumurthal said:


> Just submitted my Visa application.


Good luck


----------



## sabbys77

Hi everyone!

Got my +ve assessment yesterday. They have counted my exp. from 2006 onwards (8yrs.) so hopefully I will score 15 points as far as work ex. is concerned. 

My query to fellow members is, they have accepted my Diploma eqv. to AQF ICT Major, so as per their assessment will I get 10 points? 

Although I have B.com(Hons.) & M.com. 

Pls suggest am I eligible for 15 or 10 points ?

Thx. in advance


----------



## gurumurthal

XINGSINGH said:


> Good luck


Thanks Singh.


----------



## cfuture

Forms:
1. Form 1393 Electronic application form (online form: use the link we have provided in your letter of invitation).
2. Form 1071i
3. Form 26
4. Form 80
5. Form 160

Documents:
1. Passport
2. Photographs
3. Birth certificate
4. PCC
5. NIC - translated - both certified
7. IELTS - trf
8. Exp letters, payslips, contracts, etc, 
9. education docs


----------



## BretSavage

Submitted my visa Application on 12Feb.


----------



## rmz1986

Hello Everyone

I have a few questions regarding FORM 80. I will really appreciate if someone can clear my doubts. I have looked in other threads for its answers but seems like DIBP has updated FORM 80 recently and all you guys will be more informed about it. okay, so given below are few questions that have been a big pain:

Q.1 *Q10*. of FORM 80 asks for DATE OF ISSUE (Passport), which I know but I am not sure what do they mean by *IS THIS THE ORIGINAL DATE OF ISSUE???*

Q.2 In *Q.19.* of FORM 80 has question regarding 'international travel/mpvement.' If i have only been to Australia dated *05/08.09 till 29/05/2014* and in between have travelled once back to my country on *01/06/10 and was back by 17/08/2010*. Also, I left Australia (after my visa expired) for my country *by 29/05/2014*. So, my question is *how do i put these details in order??*, as they also ask us to include visit back to our own country.

Q.3 In *Q24*, they ask for a proposed or booked date for travel. Can i just answer 'NO', if i have not planned my travel yet??

Please *suggest* me what these questions mean and what can be the possible responses.


----------



## BRam111

Hi All, 

I got IELTS Cambridge 7,8,9 books in A4 printouts whihc I used for my IELTs exam. I do not need them any more so planning to give them for free. They got some notes with pencil on but very usable for practice purposes. Please message me if any one is intrested to get them. You need to pick them from CBD College street. 

Ram


----------



## KeeDa

My thoughts in green:


rmz1986 said:


> Q.1 *Q10*. of FORM 80 asks for DATE OF ISSUE (Passport), which I know but I am not sure what do they mean by *IS THIS THE ORIGINAL DATE OF ISSUE???*
> I guess in some countries, if a passport is reported lost or damaged, it might be re-issued with the same passport number and a new date. This question makes sense for applicants from those countries. In India though, you always get a new passport with a new number. So, for us Indians, the DATE OF ISSUE is always ORIGINAL. This is just my opinion though.
> 
> 
> Q.3 In *Q24*, they ask for a proposed or booked date for travel. Can i just answer 'NO', if i have not planned my travel yet??
> I guess it should be okay to mention NO here. Do search for this question here on the forums too.


----------



## rmz1986

Thank you for a prompt response. Meanwhile if someone can also suggest a response for Q19. International Travel/movements..Thanks heaps.


----------



## BretSavage

rmz1986 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I have a few questions regarding FORM 80. I will really appreciate if someone can clear my doubts. I have looked in other threads for its answers but seems like DIBP has updated FORM 80 recently and all you guys will be more informed about it. okay, so given below are few questions that have been a big pain:
> 
> Q.1 *Q10*. of FORM 80 asks for DATE OF ISSUE (Passport), which I know but I am not sure what do they mean by *IS THIS THE ORIGINAL DATE OF ISSUE???* Need to mention issue date same as in your passport.
> 
> Q.2 In *Q.19.* of FORM 80 has question regarding 'international travel/mpvement.' If i have only been to Australia dated *05/08.09 till 29/05/2014* and in between have travelled once back to my country on *01/06/10 and was back by 17/08/2010*. Also, I left Australia (after my visa expired) for my country *by 29/05/2014*. So, my question is *how do i put these details in order??*, as they also ask us to include visit back to our own country.You need to put in chronological order (according to date it happened and there should be no gaps in between)
> 
> Q.3 In *Q24*, they ask for a proposed or booked date for travel. Can i just answer 'NO', if i have not planned my travel yet??Just reply NO to this question.
> 
> Please *suggest* me what these questions mean and what can be the possible responses.


Answers to your question.


----------



## gomarca

Q19 is meant to show your international travel history in the last 10 years. So yes - you should post all your movements between different countries.
In my case, this is really painful as I have been working as an expat for some time and the space provided is no where close to what I need. 
Also, I have had 3 passports in the past 10 years (1 lost + 1 expired + 1 current). My question to the fellows in this blog is: do I really have to track down and write ALL my travels?? How important is if I miss a couple? 
Thanks!!


----------



## BretSavage

gomarca said:


> Q19 is meant to show your international travel history in the last 10 years. So yes - you should post all your movements between different countries.
> In my case, this is really painful as I have been working as an expat for some time and the space provided is no where close to what I need.
> Also, I have had 3 passports in the past 10 years (1 lost + 1 expired + 1 current). My question to the fellows in this blog is: do I really have to track down and write ALL my travels?? How important is if I miss a couple?
> Thanks!!


Same is the case with me...about 32 travel entries....it is highly recommended to make as many as entries possible, cause they gonna get details of your travel.

If you think there is not enough space use spare sheet and try to recollect as much as u can.


----------



## farishkj

For travel movements, on the last updated form 80 it never asks to put "all" travel movements and unlike other previous form 80 editions (from previous months) it doesn't ask to add additional details to the attachment. 

I've put my last 5 travels and that worked just fine for me. I've traveled so many times in the last 10 years, would've been such a mess to try and track them all down,


----------



## JonDoe

farishkj said:


> For travel movements, on the last updated form 80 it never asks to put "all" travel movements and unlike other previous form 80 editions (from previous months) it doesn't ask to add additional details to the attachment.
> 
> I've put my last 5 travels and that worked just fine for me. I've traveled so many times in the last 10 years, would've been such a mess to try and track them all down,


for short travels upto 3 months do we need to provide PCC?


----------



## KeeDa

JonDoe said:


> for short travels upto 3 months do we need to provide PCC?


No.


----------



## cantthinkofone

cfuture said:


> Forms:
> 1. Form 1393 Electronic application form (online form: use the link we have provided in your letter of invitation).
> 2. Form 1071i
> 3. Form 26
> 4. Form 80
> 5. Form 160
> 
> Documents:
> 1. Passport
> 2. Photographs
> 3. Birth certificate
> 4. PCC
> 5. NIC - translated - both certified
> 7. IELTS - trf
> 8. Exp letters, payslips, contracts, etc,
> 9. education docs


what about form 1221/


----------



## gurumurthal

cantthinkofone said:


> what about form 1221/



It is not mandatory, but still you can submit it.
As CO may ask for it.


----------



## gurumurthal

JonDoe said:


> for short travels upto 3 months do we need to provide PCC?


Only for stay of 12 months or longer.


----------



## cantthinkofone

gurumurthal said:


> It is not mandatory, but still you can submit it.
> As CO may ask for it.


I've looked at both 80 and 1221 and i don't understand why they would ask for both... because both forms seem to be asking exactly the same questions? work history, experience, schools, etc.. why is this so?


----------



## JonDoe

cantthinkofone said:


> I've looked at both 80 and 1221 and i don't understand why they would ask for both... because both forms seem to be asking exactly the same questions? work history, experience, schools, etc.. why is this so?


From what I have read form 1221 is an older form which was used to collect personal data. Form 80 was later on introduced. Now days if required they only ask for Form 80. Form 1221 would not be necessary if Form 80 is submitted.

Seniors please advice if is any other way.


----------



## viju_009

Guys guess Jan grants might start any time this week. The latest in dec as per tracker is 29th December... Lets get active and update our status here..


----------



## wallse

I am off to Japan on holiday tomorrow and hope when I re-enter Australia on the 8th March it will be on a permanent rather than temporary visa! I applied on the 11th Jan. Also hoping the holiday will distract me from looking at the tracker 4+ times a day.....good luck all!


----------



## aw2013

Hi friends

I have lodged my application nearly 1 month ago, and PCC is done
For some or the other reason I couldn't do medical yet

I had some cold and cough last week and had taken antibiotic. Now it's reduced, but i just have a little dry cough. Should I go for medical test now? I don't want to delay it

Can this cause any problem in my medicals

In fact the doc said I can go if there is just a little cough, but my agent said I must be totally fit

Thanks in advance


----------



## BretSavage

aw2013 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I have lodged my application nearly 1 month ago, and PCC is done
> For some or the other reason I couldn't do medical yet
> 
> I had some cold and cough last week and had taken antibiotic. Now it's reduced, but i just have a little dry cough. Should I go for medical test now? I don't want to delay it
> 
> Can this cause any problem in my medicals
> 
> In fact the doc said I can go if there is just a little cough, but my agent said I must be totally fit
> 
> Thanks in advance


A little cold and cough doesn't matter...you will be perfectly fine...no issues.


----------



## gallant9

Got the Grant today !!!!!!!. Very very happy. Special thanks to VRS, Ravi_pune and others for their unconditional support. Proud to be part of this gang. 

Wish a speedy grant to all fellow members who are waiting eagerly. Cheers !


----------



## JonDoe

aw2013 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I have lodged my application nearly 1 month ago, and PCC is done
> For some or the other reason I couldn't do medical yet
> 
> I had some cold and cough last week and had taken antibiotic. Now it's reduced, but i just have a little dry cough. Should I go for medical test now? I don't want to delay it
> 
> Can this cause any problem in my medicals
> 
> In fact the doc said I can go if there is just a little cough, but my agent said I must be totally fit
> 
> Thanks in advance


Ideally it is good to wait for a week for the cough to reduce further. Why take the risk especially when you have a few weeks for the CO to be allocated.


In case you are getting impatient and want to go ahead then I would suggest visit another doctor before going for your medicals. Get yourself examined for lungs being clear. An experienced doctor can detect this using a stethoscope. If he says your lungs are clear then your Aust medicals would not indicate TB in your X Rays. However in your blood report it would show a high pallet count due to infection. This normally should not be a problem to clear medicals.
The risk you carry is that if there is any suspicion of TB shown then the CO may say that you need to get yourself rechecked when you enter Aust. This ofcourse could cost you high.

Make your decision accordingly. Either ways you should not have a problem clearing medicals with just a cough.


----------



## AnanthProxy

Yup the Trend looks positive......Hope it would be fast going forward as they would have completed the back logs.


----------



## Ozmufasa

Hello Everyone 

All the best to those who already got the Visa Granted....... hopping for the best for those who are waiting..... 

I have been following this forum for a while and it has been really helpful. I thought to share my views and status with you all..... 


Location: India
Points: 65 
Australia Evaluation Report - 05/05/2014
TOEFL Report - 11/08/2014 - 11/20/2014 (12 Days)
ACS Report - 11/19/2014 - 11/27/2014 (9 Days) 
EOI Report - 11/27/2014 - 11/28/2014 (1 Day)
Visa Applied on - 01/14/2015 
Uploaded docs - 01/16/2015
CO allocation - None

I have uploaded all the documents. 

I worst thing in this journey was TOEFL score card. TOEFL Score card still I haven't receive from US to India.

Best Regards,
Mufasa


----------



## gurumurthal

gallant9 said:


> Got the Grant today !!!!!!!. Very very happy. Special thanks to VRS, Ravi_pune and others for their unconditional support. Proud to be part of this gang.
> 
> Wish a speedy grant to all fellow members who are waiting eagerly. Cheers !


Congrats dear !!!


----------



## indigonation5

Congrats to all who got the grant!


----------



## indigonation5

One small help please - PCC, seems we cannot front-load it right?

We need to wait for the CO to send the PCC requisition form using which we can then request it from the Police. We cannot upload it like the rest of the personal documents, right?

Thanks so much!


----------



## agrimreaper

indigonation5 said:


> One small help please - PCC, seems we cannot front-load it right?
> 
> We need to wait for the CO to send the PCC requisition form using which we can then request it from the Police. We cannot upload it like the rest of the personal documents, right?
> 
> Thanks so much!


You are talking about SPF PCC, am I right?

If yes, this is what I did - I brought along the acknowledgement letter that I applied for the visa + the receipt that I made payment. Bring these and whatever documents that SPF require to the Cantonment Police Complex. They accepted it. Will be collecting the certificate in about 2 weeks time. No need to wait for letter from CO. 

If you need more info, go here --> Singapore


----------



## kris299

Dear all,
thanks for all sharing the info in this forum. Helps a lot. 
I have made the payment for the Visa recently and waiting to hear from them. Any idea when they will usually revert back ? I made payment on 14th Feb.


----------



## indigonation5

*thanks*



agrimreaper said:


> You are talking about SPF PCC, am I right?
> 
> If yes, this is what I did - I brought along the acknowledgement letter that I applied for the visa + the receipt that I made payment. Bring these and whatever documents that SPF require to the Cantonment Police Complex. They accepted it. Will be collecting the certificate in about 2 weeks time. No need to wait for letter from CO.


Got it. I will go there straightaway tomorrow morning at 8:30am! (Friday)

Take the following - 
1. Filled application form provided online
1. Passport
2. Passport copy
3. Singapore IC card
4. Singapore IC card copy
5. Acknowledgement letter of Visa application
6. Visa Application Payment receipt

Right?

Gosh, I applied on 24th Jan and been waiting for CO to start PCC and didnt know I could do this.

Thanks a ton to you.


----------



## viju_009

kris299 said:


> Dear all,
> thanks for all sharing the info in this forum. Helps a lot.
> I have made the payment for the Visa recently and waiting to hear from them. Any idea when they will usually revert back ? I made payment on 14th Feb.


Hi Kris, it should take minimum 60 days for them to revert. meanwhile get your documents attested and front load them. complete your health and pcc


----------



## JonDoe

kris299 said:


> Dear all,
> thanks for all sharing the info in this forum. Helps a lot.
> I have made the payment for the Visa recently and waiting to hear from them. Any idea when they will usually revert back ? I made payment on 14th Feb.


The first contact is now days taking 60-65 days on an average. In case you have uploaded all the required documents, done your medicals, and put all PCC required you could also get a grant without them contacting you before hand. This is a direct grant.

The group maintains statistics of people who have applied it is here
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277

Please update your information in to so that it will help others. Make sure you do not filter or sort it. You can insert your entry in the order of Visa Application submitted.


----------



## BRam111

Guys is invitation on 27-Feb-2015 00:00 AM or 27-Feb-2015 00:00 PM?

Ram


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

BRam111 said:


> Guys is invitation on 27-Feb-2014 00:00 AM or 27-Feb-2014 00:00 PM?
> 
> Ram


Is it not 2015 BRam?


----------



## BRam111

Ya Varun, Still living in the past. Time to move on...



Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Is it not 2015 BRam?


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

BRam111 said:


> Ya Varun, Still living in the past. Time to move on...


Get set gooooo!!!!!


----------



## BRam111

Any idea about AM or PM?

Ram



Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Get set gooooo!!!!!


----------



## AnanthProxy

BRam111 said:


> Any idea about AM or PM?
> 
> Ram


The process is all automated. There is nothing manual intervention in the selection process. It starts from 00:00 hours and goes on. My friend got it around 2:30 AM AEST and I received it around 3:15 AM. No worries if you have 60 points and part of the CSOL list then sure you will get it. Get all your further docs ready to lodge the visa. Welcome to 60-65 days grant period!

All the best!


----------



## BRam111

Thanks Ananth....I got 65 for 1613.. Lets see how it goes...

Ram



AnanthProxy said:


> The process is all automated. There is nothing manual intervention in the selection process. It starts from 00:00 hours and goes on. My friend got it around 2:30 AM AEST and I received it around 3:15 AM. No worries if you have 60 points and part of the CSOL list then sure you will get it. Get all your further docs ready to lodge the visa. Welcome to 60-65 days grant period!
> 
> All the best!


----------



## Advika

Hi All,

Ihave lodged MyVisa Application last week. Medicals and PPC are done. So How long does it take to grant a Visa ? Any pointers please?


----------



## AnanthProxy

Advika said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Ihave lodged MyVisa Application last week. Medicals and PPC are done. So How long does it take to grant a Visa ? Any pointers please?


60 to 65 Days is the current trend based on your documents. If your documents are clear then yes 60-65 days you should get your grant.


----------



## mkkerai

Hi all

i lodged visa application on 3rd Jan 2015, Medicals 14/01/2015, PCC Last application was on 23rd Feb 2015 and submitted...wanted to ask by when should we have a CO assigned to my app??


----------



## Advika

Advika said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Ihave lodged MyVisa Application last week. Medicals and PPC are done. So How long does it take to grant a Visa ? Any pointers please?


Thanks for the prompt reply. Quite a long wait :-(


----------



## jka

Hi. I submitted my visa application on the 15th Feb and have uploaded my documents. Now i realised that i omitted to mention my 2 diplomas prior the my Bachelors degree. I have decided to upload these diplomas despite the fact that they are not mentioned on the form. Does this going to affect the visa outcome. What should i do now.


----------



## JonDoe

jka said:


> Hi. I submitted my visa application on the 15th Feb and have uploaded my documents. Now i realised that i omitted to mention my 2 diplomas prior the my Bachelors degree. I have decided to upload these diplomas despite the fact that they are not mentioned on the form. Does this going to affect the visa outcome. What should i do now.


There is a form 1023 for correction. Fill that and upload it in the upload document on the top right. When the CO is checking he can read that and understand that it was a miss.

As long as your point calculation does not get impacted it should not really impact a visa grant.


----------



## MunishKumar

Anybody who has submitted EOI (60 points) on 21 Feb 2015 got invite in 27 Feb draw ??


----------



## funny_moon

I got invitation on 13rd Feb and I'm lodging visa.
But my husband is a freelancer (software programmer), he doesn't have any document to prove his work.
Should I mention him as a freelancer in enployment history? Or just say No in this field?
Thanks


----------



## JonDoe

funny_moon said:


> I got invitation on 13rd Feb and I'm lodging visa.
> But my husband is a freelancer (software programmer), he doesn't have any document to prove his work.
> Should I mention him as a freelancer in enployment history? Or just say No in this field?
> Thanks


In case you are claiming points for spouse (5 points) you will need to submit skill assessment for him too.
In case you are not claiming points they are not very particular about very strong proofs for the spouse. While filling their employment history just mention self employed.
In any case what you can keep handy for your spouse is 
1)tax slips 
2) any contracts he signed with companies while freelancing
3) Any mails mentioning assignments/works with companies
4) If possible get some reference letters from companies he did the work for
5) Bank statements indicating money transfer or cheque clearance for his freelance work
6) In case your country has some extra tax to be paid by freelancers or a state/fedral/centre tax number he maintains, you can produce the documents and filings related to that.


However the above would be asked only if you are claiming points for him. Otherwise just mentioning self employed would be accepted.


----------



## funny_moon

JonDoe said:


> In case you are claiming points for spouse (5 points) you will need to submit skill assessment for him too.
> In case you are not claiming points they are not very particular about very strong proofs for the spouse. While filling their employment history just mention self employed.
> In any case what you can keep handy for your spouse is
> 1)tax slips
> 2) any contracts he signed with companies while freelancing
> 3) Any mails mentioning assignments/works with companies
> 4) If possible get some reference letters from companies he did the work for
> 5) Bank statements indicating money transfer or cheque clearance for his freelance work
> 6) In case your country has some extra tax to be paid by freelancers or a state/fedral/centre tax number he maintains, you can produce the documents and filings related to that.
> 
> 
> However the above would be asked only if you are claiming points for him. Otherwise just mentioning self employed would be accepted.



I don't claim points for him but I'm afraid that CO will ask about documents relating to his work.
His projects are quite small so he doesn't have any contracts and he receives cash after finish work.


----------



## BretSavage

funny_moon said:


> I don't claim points for him but I'm afraid that CO will ask about documents relating to his work.
> His projects are quite small so he doesn't have any contracts and he receives cash after finish work.


If you are not claiming points for him then you need no to upload any documents regarding his employment. 

It is only recommended to make your case more stronger...don't worry, you will be fine.


----------



## sahil1604

Hi , Any of the January applicants (who have submited visa in Jan ) got CO assigned or a direct grant :confused2::confused2:


----------



## yung103

No, still waiting for the CO.


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa

MunishKumar said:


> Anybody who has submitted EOI (60 points) on 21 Feb 2015 got invite in 27 Feb draw ??


hey, 

i submitted eoi on 21st feb. was waiting whole day today to see the invitation. but no luck


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa

Hi all,

Two questions. 

After submitting EOI how long does it take in general to receive invitation (on shore) and where the invitation come(e.g. my email or skill select account) ?


----------



## Analyst23

For all those who have applied for EoI but have yet not received an invite in yesterday's round ( i.e 27-Feb-2015)

Based on analysis of previous rounds cutoff and this round's update from many forum members, I 
think they issued invitations to those who have submitted EoI from 29-Jan-2015 to 7-Feb-2015.

So next round in March 2015 will have EoI's submitted on 8-Feb-2015 onwards...

Hope this helps those who are having sleepless nights over this...


----------



## sadeed

Hello Everyone,

Hope you all are doing good, can you please answer the below two questions:

1. I have been asked to submit my Medical along with my family under 189 proccesing on 26th Feb 2015. The letter states that the medical exam has to be taken within 28 days The question is can we hold it for some later date keeping in view the total time at our disposal before first landing date from the actual visa grant date. (This is to fact that Medical Exam is usually valid for one year and if the grant is to take more than 10 to 11 month then medical might get expired or the period to enter for the first time from actual grant date might get squeezed to may be 1 or 2 month only.)
Considering the same, can we push our medicals to some later date or we should have them now.

2. The document Request Checklist for My Spouse, says evidence of functional English. Can you please confirm as we have mentioned that she has the competent English in our initial online application form and her IELTS was taken in June 2013 while for functional English it is mentioned that the test must have been conducted not more than 12 months before lodging the relevant application to migrate. Can we provide the same IELTS report falling under the competent English or her report should not be older than 12 months and should she need to register for IELTS and get the new IELTS result report.

Thanks you for time.

Regards
Sid


----------



## apatel5917

sadeed said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Hope you all are doing good, can you please answer the below two questions:
> 
> 1. I have been asked to submit my Medical along with my family under 189 proccesing on 26th Feb 2015. The letter states that the medical exam has to be taken within 28 days The question is can we hold it for some later date keeping in view the total time at our disposal before first landing date from the actual visa grant date. (This is to fact that Medical Exam is usually valid for one year and if the grant is to take more than 10 to 11 month then medical might get expired or the period to enter for the first time from actual grant date might get squeezed to may be 1 or 2 month only.)
> Considering the same, can we push our medicals to some later date or we should have them now.
> 
> 2. The document Request Checklist for My Spouse, says evidence of functional English. Can you please confirm as we have mentioned that she has the competent English in our initial online application form and her IELTS was taken in June 2013 while for functional English it is mentioned that the test must have been conducted not more than 12 months before lodging the relevant application to migrate. Can we provide the same IELTS report falling under the competent English or her report should not be older than 12 months and should she need to register for IELTS and get the new IELTS result report.
> 
> Thanks you for time.
> 
> Regards
> Sid


Hi Sid,

Please go to this link which clearly mentions what needs to be done to prove functional English .

How can I prove I have functional English?

Looks like in your case your spouse's IELTS score would do.



Regards,


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa

Analyst23 said:


> For all those who have applied for EoI but have yet not received an invite in yesterday's round ( i.e 27-Feb-2015)
> 
> Based on analysis of previous rounds cutoff and this round's update from many forum members, I
> think they issued invitations to those who have submitted EoI from 29-Jan-2015 to 7-Feb-2015.
> 
> So next round in March 2015 will have EoI's submitted on 8-Feb-2015 onwards...
> 
> Hope this helps those who are having sleepless nights over this...




thanks mate . your research definitely helps for sleepless nights.


----------



## KeeDa

apatel5917 said:


> Hi Sid,
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> Looks like in your case your spouse's IELTS score would do.


No, it won't. Spouse IELTS must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement.


----------



## MunishKumar

Well have seen one applicant got Invite for EOI (2613 - 65) submitted on 20th Feb.... Lets wait for Mid March draw now..


----------



## BRam111

Are you talking about me? I got invite for 2613 and I submitted on 20-Feb-2015 with 65 points......Am I the only one who got invite?

Ram



MunishKumar said:


> Well have seen one applicant got Invite for EOI (2613 - 65) submitted on 20th Feb.... Lets wait for Mid March draw now..


----------



## mahbub717

Dear Friends, 
I received following from ACS at 5 FEB 2015 

The following employment after May 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 02/03 - 03/05 (2yrs 1mths) 
Position: Software Enginner 
Employer: xxxxx 
Country: xxxxx 

Dates: 07/05 - 10/08 (3yrs 3mths) 
Position: Software Enginner 
Employer: yyyyyyyy 
Country: xxxxx 

Dates: 11/08 - 02/10 (1yrs 3mths) Position: Senior Software Engineer 
Employer: zzzzzzz 
Country: xxxxx 

Dates: 03/10 - 11/14 (4yrs 8mths) 
Position: Senior System Developer 
Employer: x.x.x.xxx 
Country: xxxxxxx


Then I filled my Eoi using last 10 years experience.
I filled as related experince from (07/05 - 10/08)-- my second job. First one was before 10 years. 

The EOI showed 60 points while I was submiiting my form in FEB 2015. I got my invitation on 27 FEB 2015. Now I am confused. At the time of invitation my experice according to ACS is 7 years and 9 months. If I apply for this visa in april 2015, the case officer will be assigned after June or July. At that time my experience will be 8+ years according to ACS. Is it ok? Or should I wait for another invitation ?


----------



## BRam111

Your visa will be rejected as you stated wrong information during EOI.

Ram



mahbub717 said:


> Dear Friends,
> I received following from ACS at 5 FEB 2015
> 
> The following employment after May 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 02/03 - 03/05 (2yrs 1mths)
> Position: Software Enginner
> Employer: xxxxx
> Country: xxxxx
> 
> Dates: 07/05 - 10/08 (3yrs 3mths)
> Position: Software Enginner
> Employer: yyyyyyyy
> Country: xxxxx
> 
> Dates: 11/08 - 02/10 (1yrs 3mths) Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: zzzzzzz
> Country: xxxxx
> 
> Dates: 03/10 - 11/14 (4yrs 8mths)
> Position: Senior System Developer
> Employer: x.x.x.xxx
> Country: xxxxxxx
> 
> 
> Then I filled my Eoi using last 10 years experience.
> I filled as related experince from (07/05 - 10/08)-- my second job. First one was before 10 years.
> 
> The EOI showed 60 points while I was submiiting my form in FEB 2015. I got my invitation on 27 FEB 2015. Now I am confused. At the time of invitation my experice according to ACS is 7 years and 9 months. If I apply for this visa in april 2015, the case officer will be assigned after June or July. At that time my experience will be 8+ years according to ACS. Is it ok? Or should I wait for another invitation ?


----------



## Analyst23

mahbub717 said:


> Dear Friends,
> I received following from ACS at 5 FEB 2015
> 
> The following employment after May 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 02/03 - 03/05 (2yrs 1mths)
> Position: Software Enginner
> Employer: xxxxx
> Country: xxxxx
> 
> Dates: 07/05 - 10/08 (3yrs 3mths)
> Position: Software Enginner
> Employer: yyyyyyyy
> Country: xxxxx
> 
> Dates: 11/08 - 02/10 (1yrs 3mths) Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: zzzzzzz
> Country: xxxxx
> 
> Dates: 03/10 - 11/14 (4yrs 8mths)
> Position: Senior System Developer
> Employer: x.x.x.xxx
> Country: xxxxxxx
> 
> Then I filled my Eoi using last 10 years experience.
> I filled as related experince from (07/05 - 10/08)-- my second job. First one was before 10 years.
> 
> The EOI showed 60 points while I was submiiting my form in FEB 2015. I got my invitation on 27 FEB 2015. Now I am confused. At the time of invitation my experice according to ACS is 7 years and 9 months. If I apply for this visa in april 2015, the case officer will be assigned after June or July. At that time my experience will be 8+ years according to ACS. Is it ok? Or should I wait for another invitation ?


You should have shown relevant experience from June 2007 only.
Check if it's wrongly affecting your total points


----------



## tinkyx

Hi All

Once EOI invited and lodged Visa, is there any age limit check during Visa approval process ? or age is no longer check ? As I am 39 when my EOI was invited and will be 40 next Jan.


----------



## KeeDa

As per this: https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf

they consider *age at time of invitation*

So, you should be fine.



tinkyx said:


> Hi All
> 
> Once EOI invited and lodged Visa, is there any age limit check during Visa approval process ? or age is no longer check ? As I am 39 when my EOI was invited and will be 40 next Jan.


----------



## prashanth8101

Hi Guys,

First of all I apolozise for ask you this query in someone else forum as I'm new to this site.Coming to my query, I have recently got 7 band in PTE- Acedemic and Planning to apply for Skilled Indpendant 189. Below is my criteria

Age - 28yrs - 30 points
Education - Bachelore in Computer science(Overseas) - 15
( I do have masters in IT which I have completed recently from australia)
ACS - Positively assessed for Software Engineer(261313) as I have 3.2 yrs of IT experience from overseas) - 0 points ( As 2 yrs are deducted as per new ACS rules)
PTE - 7 Band - 10 Points
Australian Study Requirement - 5 points.
TOTAL = 60 Points


Now my question is can I claim 5 Points for australian Study requirements? as I'm dropping the file using my bachelor degree(Overseas. But any ways I would be attaching my masters as well). As per the new rule if you have studied masters and planning to apply for PR you got to have atleast 1 yr of IT experience in australia or else complete your Professional Year.

And also It is right to drop with Bachelor as I have masters degree?

Kindly request you to throw some light on this issue. Thanks in advance or the help.

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## laura2112

Hi guys, we're new on here looking for some info and advice. Both from sunny scotland and planning a move to Brisbane. I'm a mental health nurse and hubby is an industrial roofer

My husband and I got invited to apply for 189 visa on 9th Jan and we applied on 11th Jan. We have uploaded all certified documents, police checks and medicals are done too. We are still waiting to hear back, our status says wait for the department to contact you. How long until we get a case officer or contact? Will we need to provide any more info?

Look forward to hearing back from you all

 laura


----------



## laura2112

sahil1604 said:


> Hi , Any of the January applicants (who have submited visa in Jan ) got CO assigned or a direct grant :confused2::confused2:


Hi I applied on 11th Jan but still no case officer. Have you received one yet?


----------



## Raviinc

laura2112 said:


> Hi I applied on 11th Jan but still no case officer. Have you received one yet?


Couple of 9 jan 189 guys have got grants today. So it can happen any time.


----------



## Raviinc

prashanth8101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> First of all I apolozise for ask you this query in someone else forum as I'm new to this site.Coming to my query, I have recently got 7 band in PTE- Acedemic and Planning to apply for Skilled Indpendant 189. Below is my criteria
> 
> Age - 28yrs - 30 points
> Education - Bachelore in Computer science(Overseas) - 15
> ( I do have masters in IT which I have completed recently from australia)
> ACS - Positively assessed for Software Engineer(261313) as I have 3.2 yrs of IT experience from overseas) - 0 points ( As 2 yrs are deducted as per new ACS rules)
> PTE - 7 Band - 10 Points
> Australian Study Requirement - 5 points.
> TOTAL = 60 Points
> 
> 
> Now my question is can I claim 5 Points for australian Study requirements? as I'm dropping the file using my bachelor degree(Overseas. But any ways I would be attaching my masters as well). As per the new rule if you have studied masters and planning to apply for PR you got to have atleast 1 yr of IT experience in australia or else complete your Professional Year.
> 
> And also It is right to drop with Bachelor as I have masters degree?
> 
> Kindly request you to throw some light on this issue. Thanks in advance or the help.
> 
> Regards,
> Prashanth.


As far as points are concerned it states the highest education qualification so in my opinion masters can be taken into consideration.


----------



## Raviinc

tinkyx said:


> Hi All
> 
> Once EOI invited and lodged Visa, is there any age limit check during Visa approval process ? or age is no longer check ? As I am 39 when my EOI was invited and will be 40 next Jan.


Age freezes with invitation as long as it is valid.


----------



## AnanthProxy

laura2112 said:


> Hi I applied on 11th Jan but still no case officer. Have you received one yet?


I could see one more 9th Jan got their approval today. So 11th Jan should not be too long. Mine is 13th Jan all front loaded so holding myself.


----------



## cantthinkofone

all, need some help urgently,filling up 1393 now, and on page 13 for employment history.. my current job which I expect to finish and quit on end of october 2015, but it doesnt allow me to put a date later than today. what do i do in this case? just put todays date as the end date?


----------



## AnanthProxy

cantthinkofone said:


> all, need some help urgently,filling up 1393 now, and on page 13 for employment history.. my current job which I expect to finish and quit on end of october 2015, but it doesnt allow me to put a date later than today. what do i do in this case? just put todays date as the end date?


Yup that would be sufficient.


----------



## viju_009

AnanthProxy said:


> I could see one more 9th Jan got their approval today. So 11th Jan should not be too long. Mine is 13th Jan all front loaded so holding myself.


Is the 9 th January grant real? Mine is 10th jan. Getting anxious


----------



## cantthinkofone

AnanthProxy said:


> Yup that would be sufficient.


thanks ananth!


----------



## cantthinkofone

guys another question... about country of residence

"Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"
I'm currently living in the USA since Jan 2011 where I came to study, now working for almost 2 years.. so my usual country of residence should be USA. But then when it comes to the question above, after that it asks for all address history with the following question:

Give all previous addresses... etc

It doesn't say whether it is just for the previous 10 years only, or do I have to give all my addresses since birth (Which theres no way I have kept record of all)? Can someone experience with this help me out?


----------



## lea2112

*Visa 189*

Hi guys,

Just thought I would share my good news with you all. I just got my visa 189 granted today. WOOHOOO!=D I submitted the online application on the 02/01/2015 with all forms including PCC and medicals and got a direct grant today. Hopefully, it won't be long for you guys now.


----------



## From_BD_001

viju_009 said:


> Is the 9 th January grant real? Mine is 10th jan. Getting anxious


All 9th march grant are onshore applicants. is it the issue? i am not sure.


----------



## JonDoe

From_BD_001 said:


> All 9th march grant are onshore applicants. is it the issue? i am not sure.


For the past 2-3 weeks I have observed the pattern that on Mondays they touch a relatively far off date and then grants during that week are for people withing the far of date and the dates before.

Not sure if this is coincidence or may have an explanation. 
In case there is some rational because of this happening then the department would focus on visa applications submitted before 9th Jan for this week.


----------



## AnanthProxy

cantthinkofone said:


> guys another question... about country of residence
> 
> "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"
> I'm currently living in the USA since Jan 2011 where I came to study, now working for almost 2 years.. so my usual country of residence should be USA. But then when it comes to the question above, after that it asks for all address history with the following question:
> 
> Give all previous addresses... etc
> 
> It doesn't say whether it is just for the previous 10 years only, or do I have to give all my addresses since birth (Which theres no way I have kept record of all)? Can someone experience with this help me out?


Only last 10 years is what is required to be submitted online and in form 47A. But there comes the giant Form 80 which asks for all your details since birth that includes address, employment and education. Some dont upload still get thru others upload and get thru.


----------



## AnanthProxy

lea2112 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just thought I would share my good news with you all. I just got my visa 189 granted today. WOOHOOO!=D I submitted the online application on the 02/01/2015 with all forms including PCC and medicals and got a direct grant today. Hopefully, it won't be long for you guys now.


Great! congratulations!


----------



## XINGSINGH

lea2112 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just thought I would share my good news with you all. I just got my visa 189 granted today. WOOHOOO!=D I submitted the online application on the 02/01/2015 with all forms including PCC and medicals and got a direct grant today. Hopefully, it won't be long for you guys now.


Congrats


----------



## laura2112

Congratulations on getting your direct grant. Soo happy for you, little bit jealous too lol hope mines isn't too far behind you :grin::smile:


----------



## lea2112

lol Thanks Laura! Hopefully we'll be hearing good news from you soon!


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Laura, 

Dont worry you are not too far away from getting your GOLDEN moment.

You are tantalizingly close to it 



laura2112 said:


> Congratulations on getting your direct grant. Soo happy for you, little bit jealous too lol hope mines isn't too far behind you :grin::smile:


----------



## AnanthProxy

lea2112 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just thought I would share my good news with you all. I just got my visa 189 granted today. WOOHOOO!=D I submitted the online application on the 02/01/2015 with all forms including PCC and medicals and got a direct grant today. Hopefully, it won't be long for you guys now.


Mate...did you or your employer received any verification call from the immigration team?


----------



## lea2112

AnanthProxy said:


> Mate...did you or your employer received any verification call from the immigration team?


No, I haven't received any contact from immigration until today. I wasn't even aware that my application had been assigned to a CO until I received my grant notification.


----------



## viju_009

Guys is there any logic behind the sequence of the grant. I submitted the application on January 10th. Any idea when we can hear. Our agent says minimum 4 months but I see most of them getting their grant in 60 days


----------



## absithick

I submitted documents (Medical,PCC,etc..) on 11th Jan 2015. Requested for VAC2 and paid on 18th Feb 2015. 
Waiting for Grant.


----------



## prashanth8101

Raviinc said:


> As far as points are concerned it states the highest education qualification so in my opinion masters can be taken into consideration.


Hi Raviinc,

But I'm claiming points for my bachelor degree and also I have got ACS assessement done on bachelor degree(as I have previous experience) while studying masters. my migration agent has mentioned we can drop it.

while claiming points for education qualification - we have selected as AT LEAST BACHELOR DEGREE.

Thanks.


----------



## rosood

Visa App lodged Jan 2015
Grant ??


----------



## Maverick83

viju_009 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> We have lodged our visa and in the PCC stage.
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and her address in the passport is Bangalore ( where nobody lives now. After wedding she has moved to Chennai with me)
> 
> Please advise if we have to first opt of re-issue of passport to change the address and spouse name and then apply for PCC
> 
> or
> 
> Apply for a PCC directly, If we apply for PCC directly should it be from the address mentioned in her passport or the present address in chennai.
> 
> 
> Kindly advise and share any of your experience w.r.t PCC.
> 
> My wife currently does not have any documentary evidence for her present address as the gas connection, the bills are in my name. We have a marriage certificate with us only.


Hi Viju,

I am referring to your signature and assuming that you have already completed PCC. Can you please share how did you manage the PCC for your wife and how long did it take for PCC to arrive? I am going through similar situation.

Thanks!


----------



## viju_009

Maverick83 said:


> Hi Viju, I am referring to your signature and assuming that you have already completed PCC. Can you please share how did you manage the PCC for your wife and how long did it take for PCC to arrive? I am going through similar situation. Thanks!


Hi maverick 

Since we are currently staying in chennai I applied for chennai psk. Booked an appointment, transferred my wife Sbi account from Bangalore to chennai and used it as address proof and showed airtel post paid bill as address proof. 

The whole process took 1 hour. A very straight forward process


----------



## AnanthProxy

viju_009 said:


> Guys is there any logic behind the sequence of the grant. I submitted the application on January 10th. Any idea when we can hear. Our agent says minimum 4 months but I see most of them getting their grant in 60 days


Na......it takes anywhere between 54 days to 90 days at the max. Current trend is 58 to 65 days. Dont be surprised if you receive your grant max before next weekend or this weekend.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## viju_009

AnanthProxy said:


> Na......it takes anywhere between 54 days to 90 days at the max. Current trend is 58 to 65 days. Dont be surprised if you receive your grant max before next weekend or this weekend.:fingerscrossed:


 encouraging to hear it ananth. So much at stake for us


----------



## viju_009

AnanthProxy said:


> Na......it takes anywhere between 54 days to 90 days at the max. Current trend is 58 to 65 days. Dont be surprised if you receive your grant max before next weekend or this weekend.:fingerscrossed:


 encouraging to hear it ananth. So much at stake for us


----------



## Maverick83

viju_009 said:


> Hi maverick
> 
> Since we are currently staying in chennai I applied for chennai psk. Booked an appointment, transferred my wife Sbi account from Bangalore to chennai and used it as address proof and showed airtel post paid bill as address proof.
> 
> The whole process took 1 hour. A very straight forward process


Thanks mate.
I have applied for my wife's PCC at PSK Pune on 18-Feb-2015. I have already endorsed her on my passport and copy of it was submitted at PSK. My wife's passport doesn't have current address. However, she was asked to visit PSK when her PCC is ready. 

The status on passport site is showing as -
"PCC application granted on 18/02/2015. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to Chaturshrungi Police Station, Pune City. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."

As per the SMS received from PSK, it shouldn't take more than 3 weeks. I will wait till this weekend and check at Police station.


----------



## AnanthProxy

viju_009 said:


> encouraging to hear it ananth. So much at stake for us


No worries same here....I applied on 13th Jan.


----------



## Kat20

Thanks for the link  good to see people applied in jan getting their grant. Applied ours on 28th Jan and fingers crossed


----------



## JonDoe

Maverick83 said:


> Thanks mate.
> I have applied for my wife's PCC at PSK Pune on 18-Feb-2015. I have already endorsed her on my passport and copy of it was submitted at PSK. My wife's passport doesn't have current address. However, she was asked to visit PSK when her PCC is ready.
> 
> The status on passport site is showing as -
> "PCC application granted on 18/02/2015. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to Chaturshrungi Police Station, Pune City. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."
> 
> As per the SMS received from PSK, it shouldn't take more than 3 weeks. I will wait till this weekend and check at Police station.


Hi,

The normal process that the police follows is 
1) they get the request from PSK through a common system
2) They read the request
3) They contact the person (for verification) may ask them to get some proofs(like address, marriage certificate, bank statements, etc) Basically they need to confirm if all that is in your PCC verification form is genuine. 
4) Depending on your area, situation, etc. They may decide to visit the address you have mentioned to verify if you live there. This depends entirely on the area and the type of police station you have there. In some areas the police rarely does physical visit verification. In some areas the police mostly does physical visit verification.
5) They will check their records to see if the person has any criminal records or notifications from the court. Normally they know about the criminal elements so this may not be relevant to you.
5) Once the police is fine with the documents and their genuineness the officer processing it gets his senior approval and then scans and uploads their approval in the common system.
6) The common system notifies the Passport office officer and they normally in 24 hours send an automatic request on your e-mail/mobile of comming and collecting the PCC from PSK.


Normally if the area where you stay in has patches where notorious elements live, the police station is extra precautions. If its is like a known apartment or colony where middle class people working in reputed work companies stay the police do just the basic check.


Now this is how you speed up things.
It would help if you go to the police station directly and talk to the officer in charge. You need to find out from your contacts on how the officers behave and expect at the police station. For instance if they are particular of talking in Marathi, then talk to them in Marathi or take a friend who can do that. There may be other norms to follow. If all is well (and it should be) in your first meeting they will give the list of documents needed(these are generally what you would have given in PSK). You can get back to them on the same day or the next day. If the officer is fine they will do the senior approval the next day and the third day they will update the system and the request would be back with PSK.
One very important thing is that as the verification is for your wife make sure she is there all the time with you. There are a few places where they need to get her signature.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cantthinkofone

AnanthProxy said:


> Only last 10 years is what is required to be submitted online and in form 47A. But there comes the giant Form 80 which asks for all your details since birth that includes address, employment and education. Some dont upload still get thru others upload and get thru.


Hi ananth thanks again for the reply. I'm not too sure about what you said... Form 80 only asks for education from primary level and above, and addresses specifically for the last 10 years only. On the eVisa 1393 it doesn't specify what duration... I lived in a foreign country when I was 3 years old how would they expect me to have a record of the address I stayed at after over 20 years?


----------



## Maverick83

JonDoe said:


> Hi,
> 
> The normal process that the police follows is
> 1) they get the request from PSK through a common system
> 2) They read the request
> 3) They contact the person (for verification) may ask them to get some proofs(like address, marriage certificate, bank statements, etc) Basically they need to confirm if all that is in your PCC verification form is genuine.
> 4) Depending on your area, situation, etc. They may decide to visit the address you have mentioned to verify if you live there. This depends entirely on the area and the type of police station you have there. In some areas the police rarely does physical visit verification. In some areas the police mostly does physical visit verification.
> 5) They will check their records to see if the person has any criminal records or notifications from the court. Normally they know about the criminal elements so this may not be relevant to you.
> 5) Once the police is fine with the documents and their genuineness the officer processing it gets his senior approval and then scans and uploads their approval in the common system.
> 6) The common system notifies the Passport office officer and they normally in 24 hours send an automatic request on your e-mail/mobile of comming and collecting the PCC from PSK.
> 
> 
> Normally if the area where you stay in has patches where notorious elements live, the police station is extra precautions. If its is like a known apartment or colony where middle class people working in reputed work companies stay the police do just the basic check.
> 
> 
> Now this is how you speed up things.
> It would help if you go to the police station directly and talk to the officer in charge. You need to find out from your contacts on how the officers behave and expect at the police station. For instance if they are particular of talking in Marathi, then talk to them in Marathi or take a friend who can do that. There may be other norms to follow. If all is well (and it should be) in your first meeting they will give the list of documents needed(these are generally what you would have given in PSK). You can get back to them on the same day or the next day. If the officer is fine they will do the senior approval the next day and the third day they will update the system and the request would be back with PSK.
> One very important thing is that as the verification is for your wife make sure she is there all the time with you. There are a few places where they need to get her signature.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the detailed information. I will visit police station with all documents.
Hope to sort it out ASAP.


----------



## Shan12

JonDoe said:


> For the past 2-3 weeks I have observed the pattern that on Mondays they touch a relatively far off date and then grants during that week are for people withing the far of date and the dates before.
> 
> Not sure if this is coincidence or may have an explanation.
> In case there is some rational because of this happening then the department would focus on visa applications submitted before 9th Jan for this week.



I too have noticed this pattern for the last few weeks. Lodged my application on 13th Jan - hope to receive the grant by next week.. fingers crossed.. ;-)


Cheers,
Shan


----------



## AnanthProxy

cantthinkofone said:


> Hi ananth thanks again for the reply. I'm not too sure about what you said... Form 80 only asks for education from primary level and above, and addresses specifically for the last 10 years only. On the eVisa 1393 it doesn't specify what duration... I lived in a foreign country when I was 3 years old how would they expect me to have a record of the address I stayed at after over 20 years?


Sorry just verified again Form 80 story since birth is only for Employment and education and others only for 10 Years. I am sure I remember the eVisa that I filled only for 10 years.


----------



## RogerQ

*Application related questions*

Hi Guys,

I have submitted EOI for 189 on March 1st 2015 with 65 points - 2613. I had a few questions about Visa application. Could you please answer me ?

1} Once we have submitted the application is there anything we need to wait for to pay the fees ? Or is the application in submitted state only after we have paid the fees ?

*2} Once we have paid the fees and submitted the application, can we still go ahead and upload any new document (Other than medicals and PCC) we might want to upload ? Does the system permit this ? Or is it that once submission is done, no editing is possible and only CO can unlock and allow us to submit any new document ?
*
3} I read that once we apply, there will be a link for medicals. Is this the list of tests to be done ? Once they are done, do we know immediately whether the results are positive for these ?

4} When is the next round of invitation ? And is the possibility of getting an invite with 65 points and EOI submitted for 2613 on 1st March 2015 - can we know this ?

Thank you


----------



## AnanthProxy

RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 on March 1st 2015 with 65 points - 2613. I had a few questions about Visa application. Could you please answer me ?
> 
> 1} Once we have submitted the application is there anything we need to wait for to pay the fees ? Or is the application in submitted state only after we have paid the fees ? --> If you are referring to EOI there is no fees to it and it says submitted status till the selection is done. If you have already received the invite and you have lodged the visa, then after filling the entire form you have to pay the fees to upload any documents.
> 
> *2} Once we have paid the fees and submitted the application, can we still go ahead and upload any new document (Other than medicals and PCC) we might want to upload ? Does the system permit this ? Or is it that once submission is done, no editing is possible and only CO can unlock and allow us to submit any new document ?
> * --> Only after paying the fees you will be able to upload any document. This is when you have already received the invite and you are lodging the visa.
> 
> 
> 3} I read that once we apply, there will be a link for medicals. Is this the list of tests to be done ? Once they are done, do we know immediately whether the results are positive for these ?
> 
> You can either wait for the link for medicals or you can still create an account in immiaccount to get the HAP ID form which is a unique id which required for you to go for medicals. The medical tests are Chest Xray for TB, Blood for HIV and others and General physical test.
> 
> 4} When is the next round of invitation ? And is the possibility of getting an invite with 65 points and EOI submitted for 2613 on 1st March 2015 - can we know this ?
> 
> This site has the required information about the current and next invitation rounds.
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> If you have completed your ACS assessment and English Test then the chances are close to 100% for you to get the invite on the day of the invitation round.
> 
> Thank you


In line answers to all your questions. All the best!


----------



## RogerQ

AnanthProxy said:


> In line answers to all your questions. All the best!
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 on March 1st 2015 with 65 points - 2613. I had a few questions about Visa application. Could you please answer me ?
> 
> 1} Once we have submitted the application is there anything we need to wait for to pay the fees ? Or is the application in submitted state only after we have paid the fees ? --> If you are referring to EOI there is no fees to it and it says submitted status till the selection is done. If you have already received the invite and you have lodged the visa, then after filling the entire form you have to pay the fees to upload any documents.
> 
> 2} Once we have paid the fees and submitted the application, can we still go ahead and upload any new document (Other than medicals and PCC) we might want to upload ? Does the system permit this ? Or is it that once submission is done, no editing is possible and only CO can unlock and allow us to submit any new document ?
> --> Only after paying the fees you will be able to upload any document. This is when you have already received the invite and you are lodging the visa.
> 
> 
> 3} I read that once we apply, there will be a link for medicals. Is this the list of tests to be done ? Once they are done, do we know immediately whether the results are positive for these ?
> 
> You can either wait for the link for medicals or you can still create an account in immiaccount to get the HAP ID form which is a unique id which required for you to go for medicals. The medical tests are Chest Xray for TB, Blood for HIV and others and General physical test.
> 
> 4} When is the next round of invitation ? And is the possibility of getting an invite with 65 points and EOI submitted for 2613 on 1st March 2015 - can we know this ?
> 
> This site has the required information about the current and next invitation rounds.
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> If you have completed your ACS assessment and English Test then the chances are close to 100% for you to get the invite on the day of the invitation round.


Hi Ananth,

Thank you for the prompt response.



> If you have already received the invite and you have lodged the visa, then after filling the entire form you have to pay the fees to upload any documents.


So once I have paid the fees, how many days will I have to complete uploading all the documents ? And should I upload all documents at once ? I have most documents, but one document I expect to get only after a few days after paying application fees and submitting it. Can I upload all documents I have in the beginning and then upload other document maybe after 10 or 15 days ?



> You can either wait for the link for medicals or you can still create an account in immiaccount to get the HAP ID form which is a unique id which required for you to go for medicals


Does this mean that I can go ahead with medicals even as I wait for the invite ? Because I had read in some thread sometime ago that we have to wait for the application to go for medicals. In fact people recommended that we wait for CO to do medicals because he might have specific requests. But this was a few months ago.

Could you tell me what is immiaccount and HAP ID ? and please give me the link for this ? 

Can I go to any diagnostic center or should I go to the one given officially by the department ? And how do we submit the results of these to the application ?

Thank you again


----------



## JonDoe

RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 on March 1st 2015 with 65 points - 2613. I had a few questions about Visa application. Could you please answer me ?
> 
> 1} Once we have submitted the application is there anything we need to wait for to pay the fees ? Or is the application in submitted state only after we have paid the fees ?
> 
> *2} Once we have paid the fees and submitted the application, can we still go ahead and upload any new document (Other than medicals and PCC) we might want to upload ? Does the system permit this ? Or is it that once submission is done, no editing is possible and only CO can unlock and allow us to submit any new document ?
> *
> 3} I read that once we apply, there will be a link for medicals. Is this the list of tests to be done ? Once they are done, do we know immediately whether the results are positive for these ?
> 
> 4} When is the next round of invitation ? And is the possibility of getting an invite with 65 points and EOI submitted for 2613 on 1st March 2015 - can we know this ?
> 
> Thank you


Here are the answers

1} Once we have submitted the application is there anything we need to wait for to pay the fees ? Or is the application in submitted state only after we have paid the fees ?
*The EOI remains in the pool with DAIC and is considered during every round. In case it is selected for the next level the candidate get a visa invite. Post visa invite there are 2 steps. a)Fill the visa form(this is 70% close to the information you filled in the EOI) b) Pay the visa fees to submit the form filled. Once these 2 steps are done the visa application is submitted and this is the submitted date*

2} Once we have paid the fees and submitted the application, can we still go ahead and upload any new document (Other than medicals and PCC) we might want to upload ? Does the system permit this ? Or is it that once submission is done, no editing is possible and only CO can unlock and allow us to submit any new document ?
*The documents have to be uploaded only once the fees is paid. You will not be able to upload any document before that. You need to keep in mind that once any document is uploaded you can not amend it or delete it so be careful to upload the correct document and make sure you add a reasonable explanation in the comments section.
You will get drop downs to specify the nature of documents. You can upload multiple documents for as long as you want over any period of time. This does not get frozen. The only limitation is 60 documents. *

3} I read that once we apply, there will be a link for medicals. Is this the list of tests to be done ? Once they are done, do we know immediately whether the results are positive for these ?
*The medicals section has a yes/no questionaire. You need to fill it. Once filled it generates a PDF mentioning a unique ID(HAPID) for every applicant. This PDF is a reference letter to the hospital. It has the list of checkups to be done. Apart from what is mentioned you will be tested for general health stuff which is not explicetly mentioned in the reference letter. When you go to the authorised health centre they look at the reference letter and do the needful. The results are typically not supposed to be shown to you. *

4} When is the next round of invitation ? And is the possibility of getting an invite with 65 points and EOI submitted for 2613 on 1st March 2015 - can we know this ?
*The probability for 65 points is fairly high for a ICT Software developer*


----------



## AnanthProxy

RogerQ said:


> Hi Ananth,
> 
> Thank you for the prompt response.
> 
> 
> 
> So once I have paid the fees, how many days will I have to complete uploading all the documents ? And should I upload all documents at once ? I have most documents, but one document I expect to get only after a few days after paying application fees and submitting it. Can I upload all documents I have in the beginning and then upload other document maybe after 10 or 15 days ?
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that I can go ahead with medicals even as I wait for the invite ? Because I had read in some thread sometime ago that we have to wait for the application to go for medicals. In fact people recommended that we wait for CO to do medicals because he might have specific requests. But this was a few months ago.
> 
> Could you tell me what is immiaccount and HAP ID ? and please give me the link for this ?
> 
> Can I go to any diagnostic center or should I go to the one given officially by the department ? And how do we submit the results of these to the application ?
> 
> Thank you again



So once I have paid the fees, how many days will I have to complete uploading all the documents ? And should I upload all documents at once ? I have most documents, but one document I expect to get only after a few days after paying application fees and submitting it. Can I upload all documents I have in the beginning and then upload other document maybe after 10 or 15 days ? 
The current grant trend is around 58 to 65 days. If you need a direct grant than that of getting CO assigned and submitting the pending documents which would delay the process by few days....then upload all the documents say within 30 days.


Regarding medicals --- Have you received the invite? The medicals is valid for 12 months and the medicals does not vary by case to case it is all same for all applicants. As per the outcome of the medicals is when the CO will ask you to do further tests if the medical result is not positive. 

I would recommend you to first file your application and then go for Medicals even though I did the other way around because I was offshore and had ample time (on vacation). ImmiAccount this site has information regarding how to create an account and further details.


----------



## vishuluvs

Shan- Did you get a CO assigned? I too submitted on 16th Jan and awaiting a CO/grant



Shan12 said:


> I too have noticed this pattern for the last few weeks. Lodged my application on 13th Jan - hope to receive the grant by next week.. fingers crossed.. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shan


----------



## sabbys77

Hi everyone!

Acs assesed my "Diploma" equivilant to AQF diploma but with obvious reasons they didn't consider my Non-IT qualifications.
Now, as I was filling my EOI it is asking me to mention qualifications.
Please advice can I mention my Non-IT qualification (B.Com. Hons.)?


----------



## RogerQ

JonDoe said:


> Here are the answers
> 
> 1} Once we have submitted the application is there anything we need to wait for to pay the fees ? Or is the application in submitted state only after we have paid the fees ?
> *The EOI remains in the pool with DAIC and is considered during every round. In case it is selected for the next level the candidate get a visa invite. Post visa invite there are 2 steps. a)Fill the visa form(this is 70% close to the information you filled in the EOI) b) Pay the visa fees to submit the form filled. Once these 2 steps are done the visa application is submitted and this is the submitted date*
> 
> 2} Once we have paid the fees and submitted the application, can we still go ahead and upload any new document (Other than medicals and PCC) we might want to upload ? Does the system permit this ? Or is it that once submission is done, no editing is possible and only CO can unlock and allow us to submit any new document ?
> *The documents have to be uploaded only once the fees is paid. You will not be able to upload any document before that. You need to keep in mind that once any document is uploaded you can not amend it or delete it so be careful to upload the correct document and make sure you add a reasonable explanation in the comments section.
> You will get drop downs to specify the nature of documents. You can upload multiple documents for as long as you want over any period of time. This does not get frozen. The only limitation is 60 documents. *
> 
> 3} I read that once we apply, there will be a link for medicals. Is this the list of tests to be done ? Once they are done, do we know immediately whether the results are positive for these ?
> *The medicals section has a yes/no questionaire. You need to fill it. Once filled it generates a PDF mentioning a unique ID(HAPID) for every applicant. This PDF is a reference letter to the hospital. It has the list of checkups to be done. Apart from what is mentioned you will be tested for general health stuff which is not explicetly mentioned in the reference letter. When you go to the authorised health centre they look at the reference letter and do the needful. The results are typically not supposed to be shown to you. *
> 
> 4} When is the next round of invitation ? And is the possibility of getting an invite with 65 points and EOI submitted for 2613 on 1st March 2015 - can we know this ?
> *The probability for 65 points is fairly high for a ICT Software developer*


Hi JonDoe,

Thank you for the detailed explanation. Much appreciated .


----------



## RogerQ

AnanthProxy said:


> So once I have paid the fees, how many days will I have to complete uploading all the documents ? And should I upload all documents at once ? I have most documents, but one document I expect to get only after a few days after paying application fees and submitting it. Can I upload all documents I have in the beginning and then upload other document maybe after 10 or 15 days ?
> The current grant trend is around 58 to 65 days. If you need a direct grant than that of getting CO assigned and submitting the pending documents which would delay the process by few days....then upload all the documents say within 30 days.
> 
> 
> Regarding medicals --- Have you received the invite? The medicals is valid for 12 months and the medicals does not vary by case to case it is all same for all applicants. As per the outcome of the medicals is when the CO will ask you to do further tests if the medical result is not positive.
> 
> I would recommend you to first file your application and then go for Medicals even though I did the other way around because I was offshore and had ample time (on vacation). ImmiAccount this site has information regarding how to create an account and further details.


Hi Ananthproxy,

Thank you for the prompt reply.


----------



## Shan12

vishuluvs said:


> Shan- Did you get a CO assigned? I too submitted on 16th Jan and awaiting a CO/grant



Not yet Vishuluvs.. Still waiting and expecting by next week.

As of today, as per the tracker, grants have been only for applications till 9th Jan.


Cheers,
Shan


----------



## vishuluvs

Thanks Shan, let's keep each other posted either ways.


----------



## indigonation5

Dear All - Small help please.

I have lodged my Visa in Jan too and currently awaiting for CO allocation like all of us.

If I change my job now, is there anything I would need to do to the already submitted application?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vram

Hi guys, could someone please explain what schedule 2 means? I am a bit worried about it. I have 65 points for the occupation chemical engineer with a max ceiling of 1000 and 259 already given. Is there a good chance of getting an invite for the 189 visa?Also the schedule is in the WA occupation list.


Thanks in advance


----------



## AnanthProxy

indigonation5 said:


> Dear All - Small help please.
> 
> I have lodged my Visa in Jan too and currently awaiting for CO allocation like all of us.
> 
> If I change my job now, is there anything I would need to do to the already submitted application?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I dont think there will be any issues. When did you apply and when are you planning to switch?


----------



## AnanthProxy

vram said:


> Hi guys, could someone please explain what schedule 2 means? I am a bit worried about it. I have 65 points for the occupation chemical engineer with a max ceiling of 1000 and 259 already given. Is there a good chance of getting an invite for the 189 visa?Also the schedule is in the WA occupation list.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


Think of it 259 from July 2014 till date and not from yesterday to today. You still have 741 seats left till the end of June 2015. You have 100% chance.

To give you more input - System Analyst and ICT Business analyst put together is around 1620+ and already exhausted 1440+ till 27th Feb 2015.

So you have a great chance no worries! All the best!


----------



## AnanthProxy

vishuluvs said:


> Shan- Did you get a CO assigned? I too submitted on 16th Jan and awaiting a CO/grant


So Shan and I are on the same date then. Lets hope for the best!


----------



## vram

AnanthProxy said:


> Think of it 259 from July 2014 till date and not from yesterday to today. You still have 741 seats left till the end of June 2015. You have 100% chance.
> 
> To give you more input - System Analyst and ICT Business analyst put together is around 1620+ and already exhausted 1440+ till 27th Feb 2015.
> 
> So you have a great chance no worries! All the best!




Thanks a lot for the support and the quick reply. What does schedule 2 mean in the WA occupation. Its says schedule 2 next to the WA occupation, in which i will have wa as my state for the eoi.


Thanks in advance


----------



## AnanthProxy

vram said:


> Thanks a lot for the support and the quick reply. What does schedule 2 mean in the WA occupation. Its says schedule 2 next to the WA occupation, in which i will have wa as my state for the eoi.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


Not very sure....but what it looks like is you need a job offer to get the nomination submitted if you are opting for state sponsorship.

Have a contract of employment for full-time employment for at least 12 months in Western Australia in the nominated (or closely related) occupation.

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/SiteCollectionDocuments/skilled_migration_criteria_2014-2015 (3).pdf

also,

Occupations are categorised as schedule 1 or schedule 2 and only a limited number of nominations are available for applicants with schedule 2 occupations on the WASMOL

I think this is the case for any application meaning they are limited availability.

233111 Chemical engineer Engineers Australia	Available	Schedule 2


----------



## RogerQ

*Documents required*

Hi Guys,

I have submitted EOI with 65 points on March 1st 2015 and waiting for invite to apply. I have a couple of questions.

1} I have not claimed any points for experience. I have been informed that no experience related documents are required for application. Do I have to still submit experience reference letter only - as this was used for ACS assessment? Or is it not required ? I am confused on this.

2} What is the link for the checklist of documents required for applying? Is the checklist only after creating an account on immiaccount or is it available otherwise as well.

3} English test and ACS have provided us with pdf report documents. How do we upload these? Should we print them out and get the certified and upload scan copies ? Or should we just mention reference number?

4} I have been informed that PCC is after application. For medicals we get a link. Do we get a similar link for PCC as well? Or we just take the invite and get the PCC ?

5} How is the invite given ? In the form of a pdf or just email ?

Thank you


----------



## lea2112

RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 65 points on March 1st 2015 and waiting for invite to apply. I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1} I have not claimed any points for experience. I have been informed that no experience related documents are required for application. Do I have to still submit experience reference letter only - as this was used for ACS assessment? Or is it not required ? I am confused on this.
> 
> 2} What is the link for the checklist of documents required for applying? Is the checklist only after creating an account on immiaccount or is it available otherwise as well.
> 
> 3} English test and ACS have provided us with pdf report documents. How do we upload these? Should we print them out and get the certified and upload scan copies ? Or should we just mention reference number?
> 
> 4} I have been informed that PCC is after application. For medicals we get a link. Do we get a similar link for PCC as well? Or we just take the invite and get the PCC ?
> 
> 5} How is the invite given ? In the form of a pdf or just email ?
> 
> Thank you




Hi Roger,

You will only need to submit documents for the points you are trying to claim. If you are not claiming points for your experience you shouldn't have to provide any reference letters. For the EOI you will only need to provide your skills assessment and your IELTS results. They will notify you via email if you have been invited to apply for the visa 189. Once you are invited, you will then be able to create an immi account and submit your online application and pay the application fee. Only once you have an immi account you will be able to upload the documents listed on documents checklist (ACS, PCC, IELTS, passport, certificates, etc.). You will also get a link on your immi account to organise your medicals (they will give a HAP ID and the list of examinations required). I would suggest you to organise your PCC in advance even prior to you getting an invite as it can usually take a few weeks to get it depending where you live. You can upload your PCC onto your immi account when you get it. 

Hope this helps and best of luck!


----------



## viju_009

AnanthProxy said:


> So Shan and I are on the same date then. Lets hope for the best!


HI Ananth.

Getting anxious day by day...has it moved beyond Jan 9th??


----------



## AnanthProxy

viju_009 said:


> HI Ananth.
> 
> Getting anxious day by day...has it moved beyond Jan 9th??


Tell me about it....as couple of our bloggers said....they have started with a date and working backwards with it.....I think this week they are concentrating on uptil 9th is what I could see. I am on 13th  so hopefully next week. 

I couldnt see any grant today in the Google Docs yet.

All the best! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AnanthProxy

lea2112 said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> You will only need to submit documents for the points you are trying to claim. If you are not claiming points for your experience you shouldn't have to provide any reference letters. For the EOI you will only need to provide your skills assessment and your IELTS results. They will notify you via email if you have been invited to apply for the visa 189. Once you are invited, you will then be able to create an immi account and submit your online application and pay the application fee. Only once you have an immi account you will be able to upload the documents listed on documents checklist (ACS, PCC, IELTS, passport, certificates, etc.). You will also get a link on your immi account to organise your medicals (they will give a HAP ID and the list of examinations required). I would suggest you to organise your PCC in advance even prior to you getting an invite as it can usually take a few weeks to get it depending where you live. You can upload your PCC onto your immi account when you get it.
> 
> Hope this helps and best of luck!


I am confused....if you are not claiming any of your experience then how can you be part of Skilled Applicant? You need certain experience and education to apply for the visa. Correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## lea2112

AnanthProxy said:


> I am confused....if you are not claiming any of your experience then how can you be part of Skilled Applicant? You need certain experience and education to apply for the visa. Correct me if I am wrong!


Not necessarily, I guess it depends on individual cases. I only claimed education experience and didn't claim any work experience. I applied for visa 189 with age=30 points, Ielts= 10 points, education = 15 points and australian study qualifications= 5 points.


----------



## Krishdevin

viju_009 said:


> HI Ananth.
> 
> Getting anxious day by day...has it moved beyond Jan 9th??


On the same boat.Filed my 189 System Analyst on 6th Jan 2015 (60 Points) Onshore application from Melbourne.

All documents uploaded except Singapore PCC.Yet to allocate CO,my anxiety is going over the roof:noidea: .Going to call them now as I see they processed applications till 9th Jan 2015.


----------



## lea2112

Krishdevin said:


> On the same boat.Filed my 189 System Analyst on 6th Jan 2015 (60 Points) Onshore application from Melbourne.
> 
> All documents uploaded except Singapore PCC.Yet to allocate CO,my anxiety is going over the roof:noidea: .Going to call them now as I see they processed applications till 9th Jan 2015.


Hey, Ive applied onshore as well a few days before you and only got my grant two days ago. I'm sure yours won't be too long now. Calling them is a waste of time and phone credit in my opinion. They just put you on hold forever and reply you with really annoying answers 'the processing time for this visa is blah blah blah and you just have to wait until immigration contacts you'.


----------



## Ozmufasa

I have applied on 14th Jan 

hope next week Ananth, shan and me might get the decision  All the best guys....


----------



## vishuluvs

I have applied on 16th Jan


----------



## tosss

I applied on the 4th of Jan and have no contact whatsoever yet :S
I am getting furious and anxious !!!


----------



## prashanth8101

lea2112 said:


> Not necessarily, I guess it depends on individual cases. I only claimed education experience and didn't claim any work experience. I applied for visa 189 with age=30 points, Ielts= 10 points, education = 15 points and australian study qualifications= 5 points.


HI lea2112,

My case is exactly same as yours. For the Australian study requirement are you claiming points for the master's you have completed in australia?. And what about the education points? Is it bachelors or master(Overseas I mean australian one)? 

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## cms

Can some one please help ?
I have 60 points and submitted an EOI under 189 ( ICT Business Analyst ) .
Any chance for getting an Invitation ? when is the next round of Invitation expected ?


----------



## Shan12

tosss said:


> I applied on the 4th of Jan and have no contact whatsoever yet :S
> I am getting furious and anxious !!!



Dont worry buddy.. U r so close now to get a grant.. 
All the best..


Cheers,
Shan


----------



## Krishdevin

Shan12 said:


> Dont worry buddy.. U r so close now to get a grant..
> All the best..
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shan


Similar date mate 6th of Jan,we are so close. anxiety is kicking over the roof :juggle: lol .Gonna be trying some chinese massage today lane:


----------



## RogerQ

AnanthProxy said:


> I am confused....if you are not claiming any of your experience then how can you be part of Skilled Applicant? You need certain experience and education to apply for the visa. Correct me if I am wrong!


Hi Ananth,

As Lea said, I have not claimed points for experience. I have claimed 30 points for age, 20 points for English, and 15 points for Education. Could you please provide more info on the below:



> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 65 points on March 1st 2015 and waiting for invite to apply. I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1} I have not claimed any points for experience. I have been informed that no experience related documents are required for application. Do I have to still submit experience reference letter only - as this was used for ACS assessment? Or is it not required ? I am confused on this.
> 
> 2} What is the link for the checklist of documents required for applying? Is the checklist only after creating an account on immiaccount or is it available otherwise as well.
> 
> 3} English test and ACS have provided us with pdf report documents. How do we upload these when we are applying? Should we print them out and get the certified and upload scan copies ? Or should we just mention reference number?
> 
> 4} I have been informed that PCC is after application. For medicals we get a link. Do we get a similar link for PCC as well? Or we just take the invite and get the PCC ?
> 
> 5} How is the invite given ? In the form of a pdf or just email ?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## AnanthProxy

RogerQ said:


> Hi Ananth,
> 
> As Lea said, I have not claimed points for experience. I have claimed 30 points for age, 20 points for English, and 15 points for Education. Could you please provide more info on the below:


Hello Roger,

Have you lodged your EOI? I am not sure what exactly your question is. I was all in the impression that 189 visa is only for Skilled workforce where their occupation is in the SOL list. 

Requirements

You might be eligible to apply for this visa if invited. When we sent your letter of invitation, you must also have:

nominated an occupation that is on the relevant skilled occupation list
obtained a suitable skills assessment for that occupation
not yet turned 50 years of age
achieved the score specified in your letter of invitation based on the factors in the points test
at least competent English.


----------



## AnanthProxy

cms said:


> Can some one please help ?
> I have 60 points and submitted an EOI under 189 ( ICT Business Analyst ) .
> Any chance for getting an Invitation ? when is the next round of Invitation expected ?


There is a backlog of applications for ICT BA and Systems Analyst. The total position is as per mid Feb 2015 out of 1620 in which 1440 have received their invite/PR already.

You still have a chance as you have already submitted EOI. This stats is as of 25th Feb. There was an invitation round on 27th hence not sure how many chucked out from it.

You next invitation should be around 2nd or 3rd week of March. I dont see any date in the immi site for March month yet.


----------



## AnanthProxy

Krishdevin said:


> On the same boat.Filed my 189 System Analyst on 6th Jan 2015 (60 Points) Onshore application from Melbourne.
> 
> All documents uploaded except Singapore PCC.Yet to allocate CO,my anxiety is going over the roof:noidea: .Going to call them now as I see they processed applications till 9th Jan 2015.


Did you call them? Any response?


----------



## Krishdevin

AnanthProxy said:


> Did you call them? Any response?


Will hold for an other week ,there were a few who filed in the first week of Jan yet to be assigned a CO .


----------



## lea2112

prashanth8101 said:


> HI lea2112,
> 
> My case is exactly same as yours. For the Australian study requirement are you claiming points for the master's you have completed in australia?. And what about the education points? Is it bachelors or master(Overseas I mean australian one)?
> 
> Regards,
> Prashanth.


Hi Prashanth,

I'm not entirely sure what you are asking but I'll give it a go at trying to answer your question. In my case, although I have completed a Masters degree in Australia it doesn't actually give me any extra points compared to only having a bachelor's degree. 

Have a look here: https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf

You get 15 points for having at least a Bachelor degree and you get 20 points if you have a doctorate. So having a masters degree would still only give you 15 points. Another 5 points that I claimed was for Australian study qualifications which required one or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications awarded by an Australian educational institution and meet Australian Study Requirement. So if you have more than one degree or certificate completed in Australia you will be able get this 5 points. Hope this makes sense and good luck!


----------



## cantthinkofone

AnanthProxy said:


> Hello Roger,
> 
> Have you lodged your EOI? I am not sure what exactly your question is. I was all in the impression that 189 visa is only for Skilled workforce where their occupation is in the SOL list.
> 
> Requirements
> 
> You might be eligible to apply for this visa if invited. When we sent your letter of invitation, you must also have:
> 
> nominated an occupation that is on the relevant skilled occupation list
> obtained a suitable skills assessment for that occupation
> not yet turned 50 years of age
> achieved the score specified in your letter of invitation based on the factors in the points test
> at least competent English.


don't think you really understand the points system.. as long as you meet 60 point you qualify to apply for skilled migration.. you don't need to have work experience to meet the 60 points.. i have 60 points alone from my age, degree and english ability and have zero points claimed for work experience in my nominated occupation


----------



## wallse

You are both right I think. You don't need work experience, but you do need to have had your skills assessed by the appropriate skills assessment authority for your occupation, that must be on the skilled occupation list. different skills assessments require different things, ie some just a degree some just experience, some require both! Hope this helps


----------



## lea2112

cantthinkofone said:


> don't think you really understand the points system.. as long as you meet 60 point you qualify to apply for skilled migration.. you don't need to have work experience to meet the 60 points.. i have 60 points alone from my age, degree and english ability and have zero points claimed for work experience in my nominated occupation



What you said was absolutely spot on!:amen:


----------



## lea2112

RogerQ said:


> Hi Ananth,
> 
> As Lea said, I have not claimed points for experience. I have claimed 30 points for age, 20 points for English, and 15 points for Education. Could you please provide more info on the below:


Hi Roger,

Please have a read at the document checklist.

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


----------



## prashanth8101

lea2112 said:


> Hi Prashanth,
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what you are asking but I'll give it a go at trying to answer your question. In my case, although I have completed a Masters degree in Australia it doesn't actually give me any extra points compared to only having a bachelor's degree.
> 
> Have a look here: https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf
> 
> You get 15 points for having at least a Bachelor degree and you get 20 points if you have a doctorate. So having a masters degree would still only give you 15 points. Another 5 points that I claimed was for Australian study qualifications which required one or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications awarded by an Australian educational institution and meet Australian Study Requirement. So if you have more than one degree or certificate completed in Australia you will be able get this 5 points. Hope this makes sense and good luck!


Hi lea2112,

thanks for the reply.


----------



## mamu

Dear Gurus and Seniors, I have some questions and would appreciate if you can suggest.

Q: 189 visa lodged with 6 months remaining of passport expiry. Now 2 months have passed having passport validity 4 months. New passport applied and received having 10 years validity. Passport not updated yet in Saudi Passports with company since 2 weeks. 

Should I update the passport in immiaccount and upload bio pages? Or should we wait for the CO to be assigned and let him ask for new passport or grant visa on old then update in immiaccount?

Q: Visa is lodged with all docs,PCC and meds front loaded now waiting for CO allocation.

Can we upload more documents now like form 80, bank statements etc. so that CO does not asks for them later. Or uploading them after 2 months will make any doubts for CO.

Thanks


----------



## JonDoe

mamu said:


> Dear Gurus and Seniors, I have some questions and would appreciate if you can suggest.
> 
> Q: 189 visa lodged with 6 months remaining of passport expiry. Now 2 months have passed having passport validity 4 months. New passport applied and received having 10 years validity. Passport not updated yet in Saudi Passports with company since 2 weeks.
> 
> Should I update the passport in immiaccount and upload bio pages? Or should we wait for the CO to be assigned and let him ask for new passport or grant visa on old then update in immiaccount?
> 
> Q: Visa is lodged with all docs,PCC and meds front loaded now waiting for CO allocation.
> 
> Can we upload more documents now like form 80, bank statements etc. so that CO does not asks for them later. Or uploading them after 2 months will make any doubts for CO.
> 
> Thanks


Here is my suggestion. You have a change of circumstance. This would mean you need to upload a form 1022 and also the documents that are changed aka. your new passport.
Uploading it immediately will give you 2 benefits
1) Nobody can question your intentions of not disclosing your change
2) When the grant comes it would automatically be on the new passport so will save you work later

Should not wait for the CO to ask as this would take longer to get a grant.


As far as uploading documents go. In the interest of speeding up things it is best to upload as many documents you are sure of at the earliest. This improves your chance of getting a direct grant.


PS: Just suggesting things out of what I have read and know. Would be good if some more people give your suggestions too to confirm this !!


----------



## priyasengupta

*India PCC*

I have applied for India PCC in BLS, Abudhabi. I heard that it will take 40 working days. Will it really take 40 working days or is it the maximum? anybody had the experience or heard anything from your friends?


----------



## RogerQ

Hi Guys,

I had a question on EOI submission. I have submitted my EOI and waiting for invite.

I have been at one organization for 4 years in which I have my designation changed 3 times. But I have not split the Experience into 3 parts in the EOI as per designation. I have split it only into 2 parts as per relevant and non relevant only.

The day before and the day after my date of relevant experience met, I had the same designation. 

Example: 

1} Non relevant till - September 2014 - I have mentioned designation *ABC* as that was my designation at that point in September 2014. But before that till March 2013 it was a different designation *EFG* and from March 2013 till September 2014 I had *ABC* as mentioned above.

2} From October 2014 till date I have same designation *ABC* as above in September 2014. I have mentioned *ABC* and marked it as relevant experience in EOI

Could you please confirm if point 1 is correct ? Or should I split the experience in the point 1 above into 3 parts for 3 different designations?

Thank you


----------



## BRam111

I got it in 25 days, I applied in Sydney.

Ram


priyasengupta said:


> I have applied for India PCC in BLS, Abudhabi. I heard that it will take 40 working days. Will it really take 40 working days or is it the maximum? anybody had the experience or heard anything from your friends?


----------



## AnanthProxy

BRam111 said:


> I got it in 25 days, I applied in Sydney.
> 
> Ram


The best thing to do is if you have plans to goto India it is a day thing to get the pcc. I did everything in India when I went for vacation last December.


----------



## BRam111

*Dependent's proof of english*

Hi All,

Need some clarification on dependent's proof of English. my wife completed all her education till Degree in English medium.

Her 10th and Inter certificate got the words "Medium: English" where as Degree certificate does not specify that. 

Is that good enough? 

The problem is we are currently in Sydney and we do not have any one to go to the place where she did Degree and get a certificate that their medium of teaching is in English. I am trying to avoid another $330 for IELTs.

Ram


----------



## Shikac

Hi guys,

I am still in process of chasing IELTS score, as I am already in Australia on 485 visa, I have a question regarding to EOI and invite round. Namely, If I have IELTS test on 11th APR and results get on 24th APR and they are positive for me and if I lodge EOI with say 65 points is there any chance that I will get invite in that round because it is same day invite as my results. Or round invite is 00:01am on 24th APR? IF this is not possible basically I am loosing chance to apply for 189 as my visa expires on 4th May, therefore I need to find temporary visa to by some time until get invite. Any recommendation for visa to buy time, please? Also, I have got wife and little boy with me in Australia, so they need to be included in visa. Sorry for getting off the topic, but hope you are at that stage that you are probably experience with something like this and maybe you can help me with advice. Thank you in advance.


----------



## lea2112

BRam111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some clarification on dependent's proof of English. my wife completed all her education till Degree in English medium.
> 
> Her 10th and Inter certificate got the words "Medium: English" where as Degree certificate does not specify that.
> 
> Is that good enough?
> 
> The problem is we are currently in Sydney and we do not have any one to go to the place where she did Degree and get a certificate that their medium of teaching is in English. I am trying to avoid another $330 for IELTs.
> 
> Ram


Are you trying to claim points from your partner's skills or are you just trying to provide evidence that she has functional english? If you are not claiming any partner skills and she is just a dependent on your application then what you have should be enough.


----------



## BRam111

Thank You Lea. It is just for functional english.

Ram



lea2112 said:


> Are you trying to claim points from your partner's skills or are you just trying to provide evidence that she has functional english? If you are not claiming any partner skills and she is just a dependent on your application then what you have should be enough.


----------



## lea2112

Shikac said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am still in process of chasing IELTS score, as I am already in Australia on 485 visa, I have a question regarding to EOI and invite round. Namely, If I have IELTS test on 11th APR and results get on 24th APR and they are positive for me and if I lodge EOI with say 65 points is there any chance that I will get invite in that round because it is same day invite as my results. Or round invite is 00:01am on 24th APR? IF this is not possible basically I am loosing chance to apply for 189 as my visa expires on 4th May, therefore I need to find temporary visa to by some time until get invite. Any recommendation for visa to buy time, please? Also, I have got wife and little boy with me in Australia, so they need to be included in visa. Sorry for getting off the topic, but hope you are at that stage that you are probably experience with something like this and maybe you can help me with advice. Thank you in advance.



It is really hard to say, it depends on what occupation you were trying to apply under and whether it has reach the occupation ceiling. Most people get their invites pretty much straight away if their occupation has not yet reach the limit. So best of luck to you.

In the worst case scenario and you don't get your expression of interest before your visa expires, you might want to consider 1) applying offshore or 2) visit the Community Status Resolution Service after your visa expires so they can grant you a bridging visa to finalise your immigration matter. You can find more information about that here: Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) - Information About Expired Visas

Let's hope it doesn't come to that and you manage to get your EOI on the 24th of April.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## RogerQ

RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had a question on EOI submission. I have submitted my EOI and waiting for invite.
> 
> I have been at one organization for 4 years in which I have my designation changed 3 times. But I have not split the Experience into 3 parts in the EOI as per designation. I have split it only into 2 parts as per relevant and non relevant only.
> 
> The day before and the day after my date of relevant experience met, I had the same designation.
> 
> Example:
> 
> 1} Non relevant till - September 2014 - I have mentioned designation *ABC* as that was my designation at that point in September 2014. But before that till March 2013 it was a different designation *EFG* and from March 2013 till September 2014 I had *ABC* as mentioned above.
> 
> 2} From October 2014 till date I have same designation *ABC* as above in September 2014. I have mentioned *ABC* and marked it as relevant experience in EOI
> 
> Could you please confirm if point 1 is correct ? Or should I split the experience in the point 1 above into 3 parts for 3 different designations?
> 
> Thank you


Hi Guys,

Any update on this ?


----------



## vram

Hi guys just wanted a confirmation. Is the 189 visa common for all the states. So when you get the 189 visa which state should you enter first and is there nay rule like you have to live that state for first years? I am in WA and the state nomination for WA requires one year work contract which i won't find. I don't want to try for any other state nomination because i have to go and live there since i am in WA. So when you get 189 visa can you live in any state you want? I have 55 points and my ielts score are 8.5, 9[R], 9[L], 7.5{W}. So i will redo ielts to get that writing above 8 this time so i get an extra 10 points and i will be having 65 points. My occupation is chemical engineer with max ceiling of 1000 with 274 already given. What are the chances.

Please help

Thanks in advance


----------



## lea2112

vram said:


> Hi guys just wanted a confirmation. Is the 189 visa common for all the states. So when you get the 189 visa which state should you enter first and is there nay rule like you have to live that state for first years? I am in WA and the state nomination for WA requires one year work contract which i won't find. I don't want to try for any other state nomination because i have to go and live there since i am in WA. So when you get 189 visa can you live in any state you want? I have 55 points and my ielts score are 8.5, 9[R], 9[L], 7.5{W}. So i will redo ielts to get that writing above 8 this time so i get an extra 10 points and i will be having 65 points. My occupation is chemical engineer with max ceiling of 1000 with 274 already given. What are the chances.
> 
> Please help
> 
> Thanks in advance




A 189 visa holder can live and work permanently anywhere in Australia and you need at least 60 points to apply for the visa. Your chances are pretty good since there is only 274 taken out of 1000. Good luck!


----------



## Shikac

lea2112 said:


> It is really hard to say, it depends on what occupation you were trying to apply under and whether it has reach the occupation ceiling. Most people get their invites pretty much straight away if their occupation has not yet reach the limit. So best of luck to you.
> 
> In the worst case scenario and you don't get your expression of interest before your visa expires, you might want to consider 1) applying offshore or 2) visit the Community Status Resolution Service after your visa expires so they can grant you a bridging visa to finalise your immigration matter. You can find more information about that here: Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) - Information About Expired Visas
> 
> Let's hope it doesn't come to that and you manage to get your EOI on the 24th of April.:fingerscrossed:


Hi Lea,
thanks for quick response. To apply off shore is not really option for me as I have a full time job, I bought a house, and moving whole family is not the option or last last last option, but this CSRS is first time to hear for that so I will need to explore that a bit in depth just as a back up. If you have any suggestion in meantime please let me know. Thanks again.


----------



## lea2112

Shikac said:


> Hi Lea,
> thanks for quick response. To apply off shore is not really option for me as I have a full time job, I bought a house, and moving whole family is not the option or last last last option, but this CSRS is first time to hear for that so I will need to explore that a bit in depth just as a back up. If you have any suggestion in meantime please let me know. Thanks again.



I can imagine how stressful that must be! I really do hope it all works out for you and your family. Well, the CSRS is really the last option! I've been there myself and being on a a temporary bridging visa after your visa had expired is not ideal. If it really happens, just make sure you visit CSRS straight away after the expiry day because if you overstay more than 28 days without contacting the CSRS you get an automatic 3 year ban. Yea, but if I were you I would still look into that just in case.


----------



## freak199

lea2112 said:


> It is really hard to say, it depends on what occupation you were trying to apply under and whether it has reach the occupation ceiling. Most people get their invites pretty much straight away if their occupation has not yet reach the limit. So best of luck to you.
> 
> In the worst case scenario and you don't get your expression of interest before your visa expires, you might want to consider 1) applying offshore or 2) visit the Community Status Resolution Service after your visa expires so they can grant you a bridging visa to finalise your immigration matter. You can find more information about that here: Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) - Information About Expired Visas
> 
> Let's hope it doesn't come to that and you manage to get your EOI on the 24th of April.:fingerscrossed:


My case is in ESC...lodged on sep 26...waitin is killin..any mail or phone to dibp..same response tat..no timeframe available..first of all how to prevent case frm going to ESC...any one any Tips...thks


----------



## Naveen87

Hi friends,

I lodged my visa on 22-Jan-15 and uploaded all the docs except the roles and responsibilities letter. My previous company are reluctant to give me the roles and responsibilities letter, so as a work around i used the stamp paper and asked my ex-colleague who is still working with my ex-company to sign on it and got it notarized.

Now i have the roles and responsibilities letter on a stamp paper and i uploaded the same. My question is will the CO accept it or ask for something else. I also uploaded payslips,tax documents, bank statements for this employment period.


----------



## idreamofoz

Naveen87 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 22-Jan-15 and uploaded all the docs except the roles and responsibilities letter. My previous company are reluctant to give me the roles and responsibilities letter, so as a work around i used the stamp paper and asked my ex-colleague who is still working with my ex-company to sign on it and got it notarized.
> 
> Now i have the roles and responsibilities letter on a stamp paper and i uploaded the same. My question is will the CO accept it or ask for something else. I also uploaded payslips,tax documents, bank statements for this employment period.


If you do not have reference letters‚ what did you give to your skills authority. It is actually either ref letters or statutory declaration in prescribed format. What is your job code?


----------



## Naveen87

idreamofoz said:


> If you do not have reference letters‚ what did you give to your skills authority. It is actually either ref letters or statutory declaration in prescribed format. What is your job code?


Hi,

Forgot to mention i do have the experience/service letter from my ex-company. I used the same kind of roles and responsibilities letter for ACS too. My job code is 261111.


----------



## idreamofoz

Naveen87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Forgot to mention i do have the experience/service letter from my ex-company. I used the same kind of roles and responsibilities letter for ACS too. My job code is 261111.


Upload what you used for ACS and you should be good.


----------



## Naveen87

idreamofoz said:


> Upload what you used for ACS and you should be good.


Thanks but the person who signed for my ACS statutory declaration last time has left the company so just to be more careful i got a new stamp paper(100 Rs one), got the consent from my ex-colleague (a different guy), notarized and uploaded the same. But the one which i uploaded for ACS is a different one. Can this cause any issue and will the DIAC and ACS share information ??


----------



## idreamofoz

Naveen87 said:


> Thanks but the person who signed for my ACS statutory declaration last time has left the company so just to be more careful i got a new stamp paper(100 Rs one), got the consent from my ex-colleague (a different guy), notarized and uploaded the same. But the one which i uploaded for ACS is a different one. Can this cause any issue and will the DIAC and ACS share information ??


It doesn't matter whether the person is there in the company or not. I got 2 statutory declarations all from people who had left the organisation way back. I don't think it should be a problem if you use the old letters. Of you have uploaded the new one it won't be a problem either.


----------



## Naveen87

idreamofoz said:


> It doesn't matter whether the person is there in the company or not. I got 2 statutory declarations all from people who had left the organisation way back. I don't think it should be a problem if you use the old letters. Of you have uploaded the new one it won't be a problem either.


Thanks mate, such a relief


----------



## priyasengupta

AnanthProxy said:


> The best thing to do is if you have plans to goto India it is a day thing to get the pcc. I did everything in India when I went for vacation last December.


Thanks for the very good idea. Let me wait patiently for 2 weeks and if our beloved BLS team (or Indian consulate general office) did not show any progress, will plan for a quick trip to India.

Surprising part is that BLS in Dubai takes only 5 working days to process India PCC. Not sure why such differences in processing when both of these offices are in UAE:confused2:


----------



## XWQ

*Document question*

Hi guys,

Could you please let me know on the below document requirement: (quoted from Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist)



> *Documents to show identity:*
> 
> _ Scanned colour copies of the biographical pages of the current passports or travel documents of all people included in the application_


Does this mean we have to scan in color the passport and upload ? Or should we take a color photo copy and scan it ? Should the photocopy be certified ?



> Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph. Each photograph should:
> _be labelled with the applicant's name._


What does it mean the photo should be labelled with applicant's name. How do we label the photograph ? Should we make a sign on the photo and the scan it and upload ?

Thank you


----------



## XINGSINGH

XWQ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could you please let me know on the below document requirement: (quoted from Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist)
> 
> Does this mean we have to scan in color the passport and upload ? Or should we take a color photo copy and scan it ? Should the photocopy be certified ?
> 
> What does it mean the photo should be labelled with applicant's name. How do we label the photograph ? Should we make a sign on the photo and the scan it and upload ?
> 
> Thank you


Scan passport in colour mode

No need for photos


----------



## XWQ

XINGSINGH said:


> Scan passport in colour mode
> 
> No need for photos


Hi Xingsingh,

Thank you for the reply.

The color scan of the passport - this need NOT be attested right ? I can just take the actual passport and scan and upload it ?

Also I believe there is a need for certified copy of the passport as well ? I think this is for a different section correct ? For birth date proof I guess ?

Thank you


----------



## Krishdevin

priyasengupta said:


> Thanks for the very good idea. Let me wait patiently for 2 weeks and if our beloved BLS team (or Indian consulate general office) did not show any progress, will plan for a quick trip to India.
> 
> Surprising part is that BLS in Dubai takes only 5 working days to process India PCC. Not sure why such differences in processing when both of these offices are in UAE:confused2:


it took me two weeks to get the Indian PCC from the Melbourne consulate office.


----------



## rosood

*Mar'15 visa grant?*

I believe no one from the Jan 2015 have been granted visa yet?
I was trying to understand allotment of Case officer from the website, and found a useful website, though it is quite confusing.( as i cannot paste a url here, so i am attaching the topic of the immigration website i am referring to)

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

can anybody explain the contents of this website?

from other forums in this website I have found that dec'14 visa applications were granted visa by Feb'15 ( 3 months)... is my understanding correct?


----------



## Shan12

rosood said:


> I believe no one from the Jan 2015 have been granted visa yet?
> I was trying to understand allotment of Case officer from the website, and found a useful website, though it is quite confusing.( as i cannot paste a url here, so i am attaching the topic of the immigration website i am referring to)
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> 
> can anybody explain the contents of this website?
> 
> from other forums in this website I have found that dec'14 visa applications were granted visa by Feb'15 ( 3 months)... is my understanding correct?



Use the below tracker:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277

Few from Jan '15 have received grants already.


Cheers,
Shan


----------



## XWQ

*Front loading and form 80*

Hi Guys,

Could you please let me what is the meaning of front loading ?

Also what is form 80 ? Some people have submitted it and others have not. When is this required ?

Thank you


----------



## BretSavage

XWQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you please let me what is the meaning of front loading ?
> 
> Also what is form 80 ? Some people have submitted it and others have not. When is this required ?
> 
> Thank you


Front loading means loading all documents in advance before case officer is allocated so that its easy to get a direct grant including PCC & Medical. it is useful if you are looking to fly ASAP. Otherwise you can wait for CO to ask for Medicals & PCC. 

Form 80 is detailed analysis of your work, studies, travel and other things, it is generally asked by CO's but many get grant even without it. It is recommended to front load it but choice is your's.


----------



## rosood

Thanks Shan12, I will have a look.
It looks like Jan visas are being granted with respect to application dates, so if ,my application date is 21st Jan, i should look to hear from them by end of Mar.
I front loaded all documents except spouse IELTS exam result which was in feb.


----------



## Shan12

No updates in the tracker on Friday and just the one today.. :-(

Not sure why this sluggishness all of a sudden..


----------



## rosood

wasnt it like labor day tday??.... lets hope things pick up in the rest of the week......


----------



## wallse

Yep, public holiday everywhere except nsw, I only realised at 4.30 as I work in Sydney....roll on tomorrow....


----------



## Shan12

That's some relief.. 

Fingers crossed for tomorrow then.. ;-)


----------



## Kriti2015

Hi everyone,

Could anyone please help me out with simple questions as I am bit worried about visa 189.

I have just submitted EOI with 65 points for 189, I just wanted to know: 

1. Should I get Medical and PCC(Australian and Indian PCC) done even before the invitation??
so that when I lodge the visa 189 at that time I can give the reference number of the medical and both PCCs.

2. Could anyone please advise which forms I need to submit (me and my husband)?

3. I want to get direct visa grant, how does that work?

I would appreciate your help.

Thank you

Kriti


----------



## JonDoe

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could anyone please help me out with simple questions as I am bit worried about visa 189.
> 
> I have just submitted EOI with 65 points for 189, I just wanted to know:
> 
> 1. Should I get Medical and PCC(Australian and Indian PCC) done even before the invitation??
> so that when I lodge the visa 189 at that time I can give the reference number of the medical and both PCCs.
> 
> 2. Could anyone please advise which forms I need to submit (me and my husband)?
> 
> 3. I want to get direct visa grant, how does that work?
> 
> I would appreciate your help.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Kriti



1. Should I get Medical and PCC(Australian and Indian PCC) done even before the invitation??
so that when I lodge the visa 189 at that time I can give the reference number of the medical and both PCCs.

Dont do that now. It is a cumbersome process to link it to the application afterwards. Depending on your location it will take 1-3 weeks to be uploaded to the site post the day medical checkups are done. This is way enough time. As after the application submission date(fees paid date) it is currently taking 50+ days for the team to start looking at your application. 
Once you have submitted the application you will get a HAPID for every applicant accompanied with a reference letter to do medical checkup. It specifies all that is required. Take that printout to the authorised medical centre and do the checkup. In most big towns in India the results appear on the application 7-10 days of doing the test. You need to be aware that even though the medical centre may upload your documents in 1-2 days it requires a few days to appear on the application pages.

2. Could anyone please advise which forms I need to submit (me and my husband)?
As mentioned the form would need to be generated from the page where documents are uploaded. This would be generated post a questionnaire has been answered. 


3. I want to get direct visa grant, how does that work?
Once your application is submitted upload all the related documents to Skill assessment, Passports, Education, Police clearance, etc. Google and find out a full list. In case you require a comprehensive list PM me and I will send you some links.


----------



## 100junaid

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could anyone please help me out with simple questions as I am bit worried about visa 189.
> 
> I have just submitted EOI with 65 points for 189, I just wanted to know:
> 
> 1. Should I get Medical and PCC(Australian and Indian PCC) done even before the invitation??
> so that when I lodge the visa 189 at that time I can give the reference number of the medical and both PCCs.
> 
> 2. Could anyone please advise which forms I need to submit (me and my husband)?
> 
> 3. I want to get direct visa grant, how does that work?
> 
> I would appreciate your help.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Kriti


1. dont do medical and PCC before invitation, after visa application, get your medical done as told by Jon Doe, also get your PCC and upload it.

2. Forms that are usually asked: Form 80 and Form 1221

3. Direct grant is usually (not always) received by front loading your documents that is by uploading your documents before the CO contacts you. in this case you can upload as much documents as possible like educational documents, identity documents including passport, driving license, resume, experience letters, employment references: payrolls, bank statements, tax returns, photograph, occupational licenses etc


----------



## Kriti2015

JonDoe said:


> 1. Should I get Medical and PCC(Australian and Indian PCC) done even before the invitation??
> so that when I lodge the visa 189 at that time I can give the reference number of the medical and both PCCs.
> 
> Dont do that now. It is a cumbersome process to link it to the application afterwards. Depending on your location it will take 1-3 weeks to be uploaded to the site post the day medical checkups are done. This is way enough time. As after the application submission date(fees paid date) it is currently taking 50+ days for the team to start looking at your application.
> Once you have submitted the application you will get a HAPID for every applicant accompanied with a reference letter to do medical checkup. It specifies all that is required. Take that printout to the authorised medical centre and do the checkup. In most big towns in India the results appear on the application 7-10 days of doing the test. You need to be aware that even though the medical centre may upload your documents in 1-2 days it requires a few days to appear on the application pages.
> 
> 2. Could anyone please advise which forms I need to submit (me and my husband)?
> As mentioned the form would need to be generated from the page where documents are uploaded. This would be generated post a questionnaire has been answered.
> 
> 
> 3. I want to get direct visa grant, how does that work?
> Once your application is submitted upload all the related documents to Skill assessment, Passports, Education, Police clearance, etc. Google and find out a full list. In case you require a comprehensive list PM me and I will send you some links.


Hi JonDoe,

Thank you so much for prompt reply.

I am in Sydney and I have seen people getting the PCC and medicals done before even getting the invitation this confused me.

Hap ID can be generated anytime on immi account and we can give that HAPID to medical centre and to the CO , when applying for the visa after invitation.

Same goes to PCC, this is how some people on this forum as well has got the direct grant.

Processing time in Sydney is really good.

It is so confusing at the moment.

Appreciate your time and help on this.


Thanks

Kriti


----------



## 100junaid

and yes not to forget birth certificates, IELTS TRF and skill assesment letter


----------



## Kriti2015

100junaid said:


> and yes not to forget birth certificates, IELTS TRF and skill assesment letter


Hey there,

Thank you so much guys, very helpful info.

Thank you JonDoe for an informative response.

I will wait for the invitation and then get medical and PCC done.

Thank you people, I know I will have more questions once I receive the invitation.

All the best with your grants guys. I hope you guys will get it soon.

Kriti.


----------



## Kriti2015

Hi guys 

1. Do all the documents have to be certified?? 

2. How many photographs required? 

Thanks


----------



## 100junaid

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 1. Do all the documents have to be certified??
> 
> 2. How many photographs required?
> 
> Thanks


See the "attachment check list" link once you have created your immi account after submitting your application


----------



## AnanthProxy

Shan looks like it started from 15th January now....


----------



## AnanthProxy

AnanthProxy said:


> Tell me about it....as couple of our bloggers said....they have started with a date and working backwards with it.....I think this week they are concentrating on uptil 9th is what I could see. I am on 13th  so hopefully next week.
> 
> I couldnt see any grant today in the Google Docs yet.
> 
> All the best! :fingerscrossed:


It looks like they have started from 15th January backwards now.....


----------



## nicemathan

What does this mean, please. 

I am not understanding it "started from 15th January "



AnanthProxy said:


> Shan looks like it started from 15th January now....


----------



## rosood

I agree, I saw a direct grant for 15th Jan Application....


----------



## Teddy110

nicemathan said:


> What does this mean, please.
> 
> I am not understanding it "started from 15th January "


They take 15 Jan batch and working back to 9 Jan batch


----------



## nicemathan

Oh okay ... thats good...

I guess I can expect around April 3rd or 4th week as per the going trend.

Provided I upload PCC and medicals before that.



Teddy110 said:


> They take 15 Jan batch and working back to 9 Jan batch


----------



## AnanthProxy

nicemathan said:


> Oh okay ... thats good...
> 
> I guess I can expect around April 3rd or 4th week as per the going trend.
> 
> Provided I upload PCC and medicals before that.


Could see one 11th Jan case where CO has contacted....


----------



## vishuluvs

Fingers crossed, I had submitted on 16th Jan, may be I should be in the golden bucket by next week


----------



## Ozmufasa

Hello Guys...

I have a great news I have got direct grant....applied on 14th jan

all the best those u are waiting


----------



## BretSavage

Ozmufasa said:


> Hello Guys...
> 
> I have a great news I have got direct grant....applied on 14th jan
> 
> all the best those u are waiting


COngrtz Ozmufasa....& All the Best 

Update tracker & your timeline...also update this thread.

Tracker
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277

189-190 Visa Thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-7790.html


----------



## AnanthProxy

Ozmufasa said:


> Hello Guys...
> 
> I have a great news I have got direct grant....applied on 14th jan
> 
> all the best those u are waiting


Wow Congratulations!lane:


----------



## XINGSINGH

Ozmufasa said:


> Hello Guys...
> 
> I have a great news I have got direct grant....applied on 14th jan
> 
> all the best those u are waiting


Congrats


----------



## Shan12

Ozmufasa said:


> Hello Guys...
> 
> I have a great news I have got direct grant....applied on 14th jan
> 
> all the best those u are waiting



Congrats mate.. Wishes for ur days in OZ.. 

Got a few questions

1. What is the ANZSCO code you applied for?
2. Did you have form 80 front loaded?
3. What time did you get your mail?

Cheers,
Shan


----------



## atmahesh

*189 eoi*

I have got desired score in PTE academic today. I can now apply 189 Visa with 65 points in total. 

Hence, I can move my EOI from 190 to 189. I have two queries -

1. do I need to mark 2 year experience as irrelevant similar as ACS because ACS has not considering it?
2. shall I send PTE test report to DIPB from pte score website?
3. how much time generally it takes for the Visa GRANT?


----------



## Maverick83

Hi All,

Can somebody please tell me if medicals are required to be done for new born? AFAIK, PCC is not required.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maverick83

atmahesh said:


> I have got desired score in PTE academic today. I can now apply 189 Visa with 65 points in total.
> 
> Hence, I can move my EOI from 190 to 189. I have two queries -
> 
> 1. do I need to mark 2 year experience as irrelevant similar as ACS because ACS has not considering it?
> 2. shall I send PTE test report to DIPB from pte score website?
> 3. how much time generally it takes for the Visa GRANT?


1. Yes
2. No, you need to upload a soft copy of test report as advised on Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
3. If all your documents are in place and uploaded before CO is assigned, it would normally take atleast 2 Months to receive direct grant


----------



## Maverick83

Ozmufasa said:


> Hello Guys...
> 
> I have a great news I have got direct grant....applied on 14th jan
> 
> all the best those u are waiting


Congrats mate!


----------



## rosood

Ozmufasa CONGRATS......


----------



## TorukMakto

Hi everyone,

I have recently lodged the 189 application. I had all the documents attested by "Justice of Peace" in Oct 2013 when I actually recvd my ACS assessment. My first query is "*Can I use the same attested copies or I need a fresh one?"* My second query is *"How much time do I have to upload the documents? as I am still preparing the documents that needs to be uploaded." Is that fine if I upload all the docs after 1-2 week of lodging the visa?"*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## atmahesh

thanks. 

As I can understand , I am marking 

Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? -- NO 

for 2 years in my experience section of EOI. 

do I need to take any other precaution in filing EOI ? Thanks for your reply.





Maverick83 said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. No, you need to upload a soft copy of test report as advised on Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 3. If all your documents are in place and uploaded before CO is assigned, it would normally take atleast 2 Months to receive direct grant


----------



## funkyzoom

Hey people!

I just need a small clarification. I have been following the Visa tracker, and there is something I don't understand. Today I saw that some people who have lodged application as late as January 15th have obtained direct grants, whereas a few people who have lodged their applications as early as January 7th, AND frontloaded all documents, are yet to be allocated a Case Officer even when they're not from high risk countries. 

So what exactly is happening here? Isn't 2 months the the standard time for CO allocation? Even if it is not a direct grant, why are these people still not allocated a CO, even after 2 months? I have lodged my application on 21st January and frontloaded all documents (including medicals, PCC and Form 80), and I'm a bit anxious about what is going to happen.


----------



## Cubiscus

Submitting today - are people certifying absolutely everything or just reference letters, passports, marriage certificates etc?


----------



## AnanthProxy

TorukMakto said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have recently lodged the 189 application. I had all the documents attested by "Justice of Peace" in Oct 2013 when I actually recvd my ACS assessment. My first query is "*Can I use the same attested copies or I need a fresh one?"* My second query is *"How much time do I have to upload the documents? as I am still preparing the documents that needs to be uploaded." Is that fine if I upload all the docs after 1-2 week of lodging the visa?"*
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There is no validity expiry for attestation. You can always reuse it. If you had any statutory declaration then it is wise to redo it.


----------



## AnanthProxy

funkyzoom said:


> Hey people!
> 
> I just need a small clarification. I have been following the Visa tracker, and there is something I don't understand. Today I saw that some people who have lodged application as late as January 15th have obtained direct grants, whereas a few people who have lodged their applications as early as January 7th, AND frontloaded all documents, are yet to be allocated a Case Officer even when they're not from high risk countries.
> 
> So what exactly is happening here? Isn't 2 months the the standard time for CO allocation? Even if it is not a direct grant, why are these people still not allocated a CO, even after 2 months? I have lodged my application on 21st January and frontloaded all documents (including medicals, PCC and Form 80), and I'm a bit anxious about what is going to happen.


There are cases where there is a delay. The document is as current as when people update. There are some of them who don't update the tracker as it is not a mandatory one after all.


----------



## AnanthProxy

Cubiscus said:


> Submitting today - are people certifying absolutely everything or just reference letters, passports, marriage certificates etc?


All copy of the original had to be certified. It should contain TRUE COPY OF THE ORIGINAL in it.


----------



## hasanab243

Ozmufasa said:


> Hello Guys...
> 
> I have a great news I have got direct grant....applied on 14th jan
> 
> all the best those u are waiting


Congrats


----------



## JonDoe

funkyzoom said:


> Hey people!
> 
> I just need a small clarification. I have been following the Visa tracker, and there is something I don't understand. Today I saw that some people who have lodged application as late as January 15th have obtained direct grants, whereas a few people who have lodged their applications as early as January 7th, AND frontloaded all documents, are yet to be allocated a Case Officer even when they're not from high risk countries.
> 
> So what exactly is happening here? Isn't 2 months the the standard time for CO allocation? Even if it is not a direct grant, why are these people still not allocated a CO, even after 2 months? I have lodged my application on 21st January and frontloaded all documents (including medicals, PCC and Form 80), and I'm a bit anxious about what is going to happen.


The 60 days is a trend we have noticed from the tracker. The official time is 3 months. What we have noticed is that in the beginning of the week a date is picked up and then it is worked backwards from there. This week they started from 15th so probably they will work on all applications before 15th this week.
They probably will reach out to 21st Jan applications in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## viju_009

Guys not sure if this can be considered as progress but I have noticed two changes 

1. On the status page I see last update as 11 march , all these days I was only able to the last update date as 10 January ( date of lodging)

2. In the page inside where we upload documents the status against my name has changed from " processing the department will contact you " to " processing " 

Any insights please


----------



## AnanthProxy

viju_009 said:


> Guys not sure if this can be considered as progress but I have noticed two changes
> 
> 1. On the status page I see last update as 11 march , all these days I was only able to the last update date as 10 January ( date of lodging)
> 
> 2. In the page inside where we upload documents the status against my name has changed from " processing the department will contact you " to " processing "
> 
> Any insights please



Cool! lets take it positive!!!

Mine still shows as 13th January in the status and the status against my name shows the same Processing the department will contact you....

So this should be positive movement! 

All the best!


----------



## Ozmufasa

thank you so much BretSavage 

I have update the tracker as well 

All the best to all


----------



## viju_009

AnanthProxy said:


> Cool! lets take it positive!!! Mine still shows as 13th January in the status and the status against my name shows the same Processing the department will contact you.... So this should be positive movement! All the best!


 thank you ananth


----------



## Ozmufasa

Shan12 said:


> Congrats mate.. Wishes for ur days in OZ..
> 
> Got a few questions
> 
> 1. What is the ANZSCO code you applied for? - 261313
> 2. Did you have form 80 front loaded? - yeah i have uploaded upfront
> 3. What time did you get your mail? - around 10 AM IST
> 
> Cheers,
> Shan


Hello shan,

please find my answers inline.... all the best to u and all


----------



## Shan12

*Grant*

Got my grant today guys.. Direct Grant..  
Got the mail by 7 AM IST..

ANZSCO - 261312
Form 80 not submitted..



EOI submitted - 19 Dec 2014
Invitation - 9 Jan 2015
Application lodged - 13 Jan 2015
PR received - 11 Mar 2015


----------



## AnanthProxy

Shan12 said:


> Got my grant today guys.. Direct Grant..
> Got the mail by 7 AM IST..
> 
> ANZSCO - 261312
> Form 80 not submitted..
> 
> 
> 
> EOI submitted - 19 Dec 2014
> Invitation - 9 Jan 2015
> Application lodged - 13 Jan 2015
> PR received - 11 Mar 2015


Congrats Shan......Hope I get mine sooner.....this increases my pulse rate now!lane:


----------



## Shan12

AnanthProxy said:


> Congrats Shan......Hope I get mine sooner.....this increases my pulse rate now!lane:



Thanks mate.. 

Wish u too get it today.. 


Cheers,
Shan


----------



## AnanthProxy

Shan12 said:


> Thanks mate..
> 
> Wish u too get it today..
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shan


Mine is bit complicated so not sure how it will be dealt with!

1. First difference in ANZ code from 457 Visa to 189 Visa (Project Manager to System Analyst)
2. I have added my Mother in the application.

So lets see GOK!


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Buddy,

Like another forum member said, they pick-out one day like Jan 15th and move backwards covering all or most of application.

Hopefully your wait will not be more than 2-3 weeks; either direct grant or CO contacting you. 

*All the very best. *

Today there is one applicant who had lodged on Jan 13th, has got a direct grant.



funkyzoom said:


> Hey people!
> 
> I just need a small clarification. I have been following the Visa tracker, and there is something I don't understand. Today I saw that some people who have lodged application as late as January 15th have obtained direct grants, whereas a few people who have lodged their applications as early as January 7th, AND frontloaded all documents, are yet to be allocated a Case Officer even when they're not from high risk countries.
> 
> So what exactly is happening here? Isn't 2 months the the standard time for CO allocation? Even if it is not a direct grant, why are these people still not allocated a CO, even after 2 months? I have lodged my application on 21st January and frontloaded all documents (including medicals, PCC and Form 80), and I'm a bit anxious about what is going to happen.


----------



## vishuluvs

Congratulations Shan



Shan12 said:


> Got my grant today guys.. Direct Grant..
> Got the mail by 7 AM IST..
> 
> ANZSCO - 261312
> Form 80 not submitted..
> 
> 
> 
> EOI submitted - 19 Dec 2014
> Invitation - 9 Jan 2015
> Application lodged - 13 Jan 2015
> PR received - 11 Mar 2015


----------



## rosood

*congrats*



Shan12 said:


> Got my grant today guys.. Direct Grant..
> Got the mail by 7 AM IST..
> 
> ANZSCO - 261312
> Form 80 not submitted..
> 
> 
> 
> EOI submitted - 19 Dec 2014
> Invitation - 9 Jan 2015
> Application lodged - 13 Jan 2015
> PR received - 11 Mar 2015



Many congrats Shaan...... i submitted 19th Jan.....so one week to go hopefully


----------



## krishnwinnie

*HI*

Can anyone share the link of occupational Ceilings for SOL ..
thanks


----------



## AnanthProxy

krishnwinnie said:


> Can anyone share the link of occupational Ceilings for SOL ..
> thanks


SkillSelect

go down to the Occupation Ceilings tab


----------



## jimypk

Congrads shan.

189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted: 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


----------



## nonee17

Dears,

I have read on IMMI website to have certified (notorized) copies of each document to be uploaded in after visa lodge, on the other hand, many members are saying that it is not required, I have some 50+ documents to upload...


----------



## AnanthProxy

nonee17 said:


> Dears,
> 
> I have read on IMMI website to have certified (notorized) copies of each document to be uploaded in after visa lodge, on the other hand, many members are saying that it is not required, I have some 50+ documents to upload...


I have done for each and every document. Please follow immi site.


----------



## atmahesh

nonee17 said:


> Dears,
> 
> I have read on IMMI website to have certified (notorized) copies of each document to be uploaded in after visa lodge, on the other hand, many members are saying that it is not required, I have some 50+ documents to upload...


Hi Noonie,

I am also at same place in visa process as you. Let's coordinate.


----------



## nonee17

atmahesh said:


> Hi Noonie,
> 
> I am also at same place in visa process as you. Let's coordinate.



Sure Mahesh !!

So this is what I will be doing

1. Scan the original documents (color)
2. Print them out in Color
3. Do notary
4. Upload to the site.



Regards,


----------



## XINGSINGH

Shan12 said:


> Got my grant today guys.. Direct Grant..
> Got the mail by 7 AM IST..
> 
> ANZSCO - 261312
> Form 80 not submitted..
> 
> EOI submitted - 19 Dec 2014
> Invitation - 9 Jan 2015
> Application lodged - 13 Jan 2015
> PR received - 11 Mar 2015


Congrats


----------



## Shan12

rosood said:


> Many congrats Shaan...... i submitted 19th Jan.....so one week to go hopefully



Thanks guys.. 

Hope you receive it by next week Rasood. 
All the best guys..


Cheers,
Shan


----------



## Kriti2015

Maverick83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can somebody please tell me if medicals are required to be done for new born? AFAIK, PCC is not required.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi Buddy,

Congrats for the invitation.

Could you please tell me your ANZSCO code?

I have checked the immi website for skill ceiling, cut off list on 27/02/2015 which shows the last invitation were covered till Feb 8,2015 which is bit unclear if you have received an invite on 27/02/2015.

Please check the link below,

27 February 2015 invitation round results


Please shed some light on it along with your ANZSCO code.

Thanks mate

Kriti


----------



## Analyst23

Please note that ICT Business and Systems Analysts has reached the occupation ceiling for this financial year and no further invitations will be issued for the year 2014-2015.

Death bell for ICT BA Job code for this year


----------



## viju_009

Friends,

Got CO assigned today. CO has requested for UK PCC where I had lived for 11 months and evidence of your relationship with spouse. I have already uploaded our marriage certificate but they are asking it again. We have a joint account, would that help us or any other suggestions please.


----------



## funkyzoom

nicemathan said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Like another forum member said, they pick-out one day like Jan 15th and move backwards covering all or most of application.
> 
> Hopefully your wait will not be more than 2-3 weeks; either direct grant or CO contacting you.
> 
> *All the very best. *
> 
> Today there is one applicant who had lodged on Jan 13th, has got a direct grant.


Thank you!


----------



## funkyzoom

JonDoe said:


> The 60 days is a trend we have noticed from the tracker. The official time is 3 months. What we have noticed is that in the beginning of the week a date is picked up and then it is worked backwards from there. This week they started from 15th so probably they will work on all applications before 15th this week.
> They probably will reach out to 21st Jan applications in 1-2 weeks.


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Analyst23

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Congrats for the invitation.
> 
> Could you please tell me your ANZSCO code?
> 
> I have checked the immi website for skill ceiling, cut off list on 27/02/2015 which shows the last invitation were covered till Feb 8,2015 which is bit unclear if you have received an invite on 27/02/2015.
> 
> Please check the link below,
> 
> 27 February 2015 invitation round results
> 
> 
> Please shed some light on it along with your ANZSCO code.
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> Kriti



It means EoI was lodged on Feb 8 whilst the invitation got issues in 27 Feb round


----------



## JonDoe

viju_009 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Got CO assigned today. CO has requested for UK PCC where I had lived for 11 months and evidence of your relationship with spouse. I have already uploaded our marriage certificate but they are asking it again. We have a joint account, would that help us or any other suggestions please.


I saw another entry of a person whome the CO had asked for PCC for a country he stayed for 10 months. When this person contacted(by calling) back the CO pointing that he did not comeplete 12 months which is the rule to PCC then the CO realized his slip and cleared it.

For relationship with spouse I thought marriage certificate should suffice. Maybe an entry in the passport mentioning spouse name would be an additional proof.
Cant think of any other proof.


I would suggest you call up your CO and just clarify if for an 11 month stay you need a PCC. Also ask them if they need any other things apart from the marriage certificate for the relationship proof. They may point you to a list of proofs you can produce.


Seniors please suggest.


----------



## skksundar

viju_009 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Got CO assigned today. CO has requested for UK PCC where I had lived for 11 months and evidence of your relationship with spouse. I have already uploaded our marriage certificate but they are asking it again. We have a joint account, would that help us or any other suggestions please.


I would suggest you read through the checklist of documents requested a little further down. They must have some reasons to do that! check if its the evidence they've asked for or *"additional" evidence*

In case of additional proofs, if you've got any national IDs (like passport, election commission ID etc) that should suffice.


----------



## viju_009

JonDoe said:


> I saw another entry of a person whome the CO had asked for PCC for a country he stayed for 10 months. When this person contacted(by calling) back the CO pointing that he did not comeplete 12 months which is the rule to PCC then the CO realized his slip and cleared it. For relationship with spouse I thought marriage certificate should suffice. Maybe an entry in the passport mentioning spouse name would be an additional proof. Cant think of any other proof. I would suggest you call up your CO and just clarify if for an 11 month stay you need a PCC. Also ask them if they need any other things apart from the marriage certificate for the relationship proof. They may point you to a list of proofs you can produce. Seniors please suggest.


Thanks Jon

I uploaded my marriage certificate once again and the uk pcc . Will wait till tomorrow wide will call him on Friday morning


----------



## viju_009

skksundar said:


> I would suggest you read through the checklist of documents requested a little further down. They must have some reasons to do that! check if its the evidence they've asked for or "additional" evidence


 hi sundar checked it once again it says proof of evidence of relationship . Uploaded the marriage certificate and given a copy of join bank account to my agent to upload. Hopefully this should help


----------



## viju_009

Guys is it okay to call my co myself as my agent does not have any sense of urgency. Will the co feel I have breached the agreement between me and my agent


----------



## atmahesh

Analyst23 said:


> Please note that ICT Business and Systems Analysts has reached the occupation ceiling for this financial year and no further invitations will be issued for the year 2014-2015.
> 
> Death bell for ICT BA Job code for this year


Ohk bad news if true. Can you share the link where you got the news. I will check my skill code


----------



## AnanthProxy

atmahesh said:


> Ohk bad news if true. Can you share the link where you got the news. I will check my skill code


Looks like that is right. As per the Skill select website the Invited and allocated are 1620 now. So no more application till June 2015.


----------



## Kriti2015

atmahesh said:


> Ohk bad news if true. Can you share the link where you got the news. I will check my skill code


Hi atmahesh,

I think this the link, please check

27 February 2015 invitation round results

thanks

Kriti


----------



## atmahesh

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi atmahesh,
> 
> I think this the link, please check
> 
> 27 February 2015 invitation round results
> 
> thanks
> 
> Kriti


Yeah. I am sorry for people who are waiting for invitation in this round. I hope I get my invitation this Friday before they close developer programmer.


----------



## Indojin

I have got the invite and now trying to lodge the visa application from India.
My problem is regarding, how to pay the online fees.
Can experienced seniors please help here.


----------



## vishuluvs

Pay from your credit card if you have the limit matching in AUD, else best is to go for a ICICI AUD travel card, if you have an ICICI account u will get the AUD card it immediately else they take 3 working days to issue a card.

Do not got for any travel card of HDFC, they do not work.


----------



## nonee17

Dears,

Can anyone help me understand if is it mandatory to have your documents translate from a NAATI recognized translator ??

I have 6-8 documents in Arabic and i cannot find any NAATI recognized translator here in Saudi Arabia.

can anyone help ?


----------



## mkkerai

hi guys, i am using an agent for my visa application, applied on 3rd Jan 2015, is there a way i can see our application online without her knowing of it, i.e if i can import our application in my ImmiAccount without removing the file from her account or interfere with her work or the departments work? is this possible?? i see grants or CO assigned for applicants applied up to 15th Jan..so i am a bit concerned?? thanks


----------



## JonDoe

Indojin said:


> I have got the invite and now trying to lodge the visa application from India.
> My problem is regarding, how to pay the online fees.
> Can experienced seniors please help here.


You can approach ICICI or HDFC bank to take a travel card for AUD. They may ask you a purpose or letter and say it is for Visa fees purpose and show them a printout if really necessary.

Make sure you include additional 2% above your fees as there is a transacation cost of 1.x%.
You can opt to Visa as thats accepted in the site. Takes few hours to 1 day to get the card


----------



## Ktoda

atmahesh said:


> Yeah. I am sorry for people who are waiting for invitation in this round. I hope I get my invitation this Friday before they close developer programmer.


Even Me too Mahesh.. fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nicemathan

Go through the last 5-10 pages in this thread, you will get enough information.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees-86.html



Indojin said:


> I have got the invite and now trying to lodge the visa application from India.
> My problem is regarding, how to pay the online fees.
> Can experienced seniors please help here.


----------



## r_alaa82

Dear friends I have two questions: I didnt update my EOI for unrelated work experiences neither I do have experience certificate, would that be a problem? I have not seen a question stating where did the applicant lived in last ten years,!! Am I missing something ? Appreciate your response..


----------



## NMCHD

Indojin said:


> I have got the invite and now trying to lodge the visa application from India.
> My problem is regarding, how to pay the online fees.
> Can experienced seniors please help here.


Use HDFC bank multi currency card. I used it too and it works very well.

U would need to provide passport copy and invite letter to the Bank. I guess u also need to have an account with HDFC.

Hope this helps.


----------



## atmahesh

JonDoe said:


> You can approach ICICI or HDFC bank to take a travel card for AUD. They may ask you a purpose or letter and say it is for Visa fees purpose and show them a printout if really necessary.
> 
> Make sure you include additional 2% above your fees as there is a transacation cost of 1.x%.
> You can opt to Visa as thats accepted in the site. Takes few hours to 1 day to get the card


Sorry, I didn't get you. You meant "transaction cost" over the above visa cost of $3520 ? $3520*2% ?
is it needs to be paid to bank issuing forex card for card transaction?

I think it is better to go for credit card which require 3.5% charge? please suggest.


----------



## viju_009

mkkerai said:


> hi guys, i am using an agent for my visa application, applied on 3rd Jan 2015, is there a way i can see our application online without her knowing of it, i.e if i can import our application in my ImmiAccount without removing the file from her account or interfere with her work or the departments work? is this possible?? i see grants or CO assigned for applicants applied up to 15th Jan..so i am a bit concerned?? thanks


Yes you can. I was in similar situation. u can create a new immi account and import your application using ur reference no, u shall be able to track what ur agent is doing but will not receive any correspondence.


----------



## viju_009

atmahesh said:


> Sorry, I didn't get you. You meant "transaction cost" over the above visa cost of $3520 ? $3520*2% ?
> is it needs to be paid to bank issuing forex card for card transaction?
> 
> I think it is better to go for credit card which require 3.5% charge? please suggest.


i used my credit card for me and my wife and used AUD as currency mode.

My cc statement came for 269,000 ( visa) + 13500 ( foreign curreny transaction charges)


----------



## nicemathan

If you are paying the VISA fee using Travel card your total cost would be [VISA fee amount] + 1.08% of that amount.

In-case you going to pay through credit card then you end-up paying [VISA fee amount] + 3.5% of that amount.

You save some 2.42% of fee amount, if travel card is used.

But getting a travel card is little tricky. Go through last 5-10 pages in the thread to get an idea and choose your choice CC or Forex card.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees-86.html




atmahesh said:


> Sorry, I didn't get you. You meant "transaction cost" over the above visa cost of $3520 ? $3520*2% ?
> is it needs to be paid to bank issuing forex card for card transaction?
> 
> I think it is better to go for credit card which require 3.5% charge? please suggest.


----------



## Bakkar

*26311 - GRANT time*

Guys,
I noticed most of 263111 Occupation grants are in progress for longer time at the same time other codes being processed sooner..

Is there any occupation priority basis GRANT is in process?


----------



## mkkerai

viju_009 said:


> Yes you can. I was in similar situation. u can create a new immi account and import your application using ur reference no, u shall be able to track what ur agent is doing but will not receive any correspondence.


Thanks alot Viju..i hope i do not have to get approval/ consent from our agent and that she will not know that i have imported my application because he has already refused..that is what is worrying me, her refusal...if not that i will import and see the progress...


----------



## Analyst23

hi guys,

I am in a dilemma whether to do PCC first or Medical First?

Which certificate ISSUE date is considered while deciding Last date of Entry in Australia on Visa grant letter?


----------



## hasanab243

Analyst23 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I am in a dilemma whether to do PCC first or Medical First?
> 
> Which certificate ISSUE date is considered while deciding Last date of Entry in Australia on Visa grant letter?


your medical date would b your first initial entry date.


----------



## rr41071

*Good score mate.*

Good score mate. Kudos to you.


----------



## AnanthProxy

AnanthProxy said:


> Mine is bit complicated so not sure how it will be dealt with!
> 
> 1. First difference in ANZ code from 457 Visa to 189 Visa (Project Manager to System Analyst)
> 2. I have added my Mother in the application.
> 
> So lets see GOK!


I called up the processing office and they said my case is not yet allocated and is in Queue now. I may hear by next week. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## r_alaa82

Dear friends I have two questions: I didnt update my EOI for unrelated work experiences neither I do have experience certificate, would that be a problem? I have not seen a question stating where did the applicant lived in last ten years,!! Am I missing something ? Appreciate your response..


----------



## ss13

Got my direct grant today. Details in my signature
Wishing the best to all of you 



** why its not showing my signature??  **


----------



## nicemathan

CongratZ.

Enter your details in here. May I know your IED/First entry date



ss13 said:


> Got my direct grant today. Details in my signature
> Wishing the best to all of you
> 
> 
> 
> ** why its not showing my signature??  **


----------



## Indojin

*Travel card in Delhi*

Thanks JonDoe, regarding the reply for travel card.
I went to the ICICI Bank and they are asking me to show the visa, before issuing the travel card.
Has anyone been successful in getting the travel card in Delhi ?


----------



## atmahesh

Has anybody know the cutoff date for 13th march Eoi? I have 65 points only.


----------



## ss13

ss13 said:


> Got my direct grant today. Details in my signature
> Wishing the best to all of you
> 
> 
> 
> ** why its not showing my signature??  **





nicemathan said:


> CongratZ.
> 
> Enter your details in here. May I know your IED/First entry date


_First entry date: 2010 student visa_

Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
ANZSCO Code: 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer

EOI: Submitted on 24 Dec 14 (60 points)
Invitation: 9 Jan 15
Visa Lodged: 13 Jan 15
Medicals: 14 Jan 15
All files (PCC+80) were uploaded by 25 Jan 15

Grant: 12 Mar 15 (Direct Grant) :first:


----------



## JonDoe

Indojin said:


> Thanks JonDoe, regarding the reply for travel card.
> I went to the ICICI Bank and they are asking me to show the visa, before issuing the travel card.
> Has anyone been successful in getting the travel card in Delhi ?


You can show them your invite letter and mention this is for visa fees. In case you have an account with them they generally accept if you insist.


----------



## JonDoe

Analyst23 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I am in a dilemma whether to do PCC first or Medical First?
> 
> Which certificate ISSUE date is considered while deciding Last date of Entry in Australia on Visa grant letter?


The issue date of the earlier of the two is considered.
The logic is that both these are valid for 1 year. So if you enter after the 1 year of the issue of any of these then you are entering without a valid certificate.


----------



## JonDoe

r_alaa82 said:


> Dear friends I have two questions: I didnt update my EOI for unrelated work experiences neither I do have experience certificate, would that be a problem? I have not seen a question stating where did the applicant lived in last ten years,!! Am I missing something ? Appreciate your response..


The EOI without unrelated work experience should work, make sure you enter it in the visa application as they explicitly ask where you worked for the past 10 years. Here you can mark the non relavant experiences. 
In some occupations assessing authority the authorisation of "relevant" work experience is only after a particular year/month. Make sure you split that location work into 2 pieces as relevant and irrelevant as assessed by the assessing authority.

The EOI may not ask your 10 years stay history altough I think it askes if yoiu have stayed in other countries.
Albeit during the visa application you would encounter this.


----------



## r_alaa82

JonDoe said:


> r_alaa82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear friends I have two questions: I didnt update my EOI for unrelated work experiences neither I do have experience certificate, would that be a problem? I have not seen a question stating where did the applicant lived in last ten years,!! Am I missing something ? Appreciate your response..
> 
> 
> 
> The EOI without unrelated work experience should work, make sure you enter it in the visa application as they explicitly ask where you worked for the past 10 years. Here you can mark the non relavant experiences.
> In some occupations assessing authority the authorisation of "relevant" work experience is only after a particular year/month. Make sure you split that location work into 2 pieces as relevant and irrelevant as assessed by the assessing authority.
> 
> The EOI may not ask your 10 years stay history altough I think it askes if yoiu have stayed in other countries.
> Albeit during the visa application you would encounter this.
Click to expand...

Thanx alot..


----------



## vishuluvs

Got the golden E-mail this morning, Direct Grant!

Visa Applied on - 16th Jan 2015
Direct Grant - 12th March 2015


----------



## atmahesh

vishuluvs said:


> Got the golden E-mail this morning, Direct Grant!
> 
> Visa Applied on - 16th Jan 2015
> Direct Grant - 12th March 2015


Congrats


----------



## BretSavage

vishuluvs said:


> Got the golden E-mail this morning, Direct Grant!
> 
> Visa Applied on - 16th Jan 2015
> Direct Grant - 12th March 2015


Congrtz vishuluvs & all the best 

Update this thread also
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-7797.html

Also update the tracker.


----------



## BretSavage

ss13 said:


> Got my direct grant today. Details in my signature
> Wishing the best to all of you
> 
> 
> 
> ** why its not showing my signature??  **


Congrtz ss13 & all the best 

Also update this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-7797.html

Also update the tracker.


----------



## Peekay0429

I think with 65 points, you will get EOI invite in 13th Mar draw. In 27 th Feb draw I see that around 400+ EOI invite was issued to applicants having 65 points then rest all were provided to all those having 60 points....


----------



## nonee17

Peekay0429 said:


> I think with 65 points, you will get EOI invite in 13th Mar draw. In 27 th Feb draw I see that around 400+ EOI invite was issued to applicants having 65 points then rest all were provided to all those having 60 points....


True I got mine invitation with 65 points at 12:18 AM Sydney time


----------



## atmahesh

nonee17 said:


> True I got mine invitation with 65 points at 12:18 AM Sydney time


I am also on track. Got the invitation.


----------



## gvmichel

I'm happy to join this club guys.

Got my invitation 2 hours ago. 

I had all documents, PCC and Health ready. So I Just lodged my application, paid visa fees and uploaded all docs.

Now it's waiting time...


----------



## nicemathan

Welcome to club of waiting Gang 



gvmichel said:


> I'm happy to join this club guys.
> 
> Got my invitation 2 hours ago.
> 
> I had all documents, PCC and Health ready. So I Just lodged my application, paid visa fees and uploaded all docs.
> 
> Now it's waiting time...


----------



## nicemathan

Apply soon buddy.... congratz on your invitation



atmahesh said:


> I am also on track. Got the invitation.


----------



## anandumesh

Friends, I am surprised to see an invite in my inbox. Have logged my application today afternoon (India time) and the invite has surprised me. I have 65 points.

Can somebody please help with the procedure? I will start collecting the documents but also need to understand what else I should be ready with?


----------



## XWQ

*Application*

Guys,

Is it ok if I lodge the application after a couple of days ? Need to arrange card and stuff. 

Thank you


----------



## nicemathan

Perfectly fine. Any day within the expiry date mentioned in your invite.



XWQ said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is it ok if I lodge the application after a couple of days ? Need to arrange card and stuff.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## NMCHD

gvmichel said:


> I'm happy to join this club guys.
> 
> Got my invitation 2 hours ago.
> 
> I had all documents, PCC and Health ready. So I Just lodged my application, paid visa fees and uploaded all docs.
> 
> Now it's waiting time...


Congratz..Thats super quick. How did u manage the medicals. Was it through "My health declarations".


----------



## gbhanu2001

Hello everyone.. I m the latest addition to this club. I just received an invite for 189. I do not have one or 2 documents ready such as form 80 and 1221. I am still filling them up as i came to know about them only today. There are also other documents which I m reviewing which will take me 2 or 3 days.

Can i just start with my application, pay the fee and upload documents later? will the online application let me upload documents later before the CO is allocated or is it mandatory to finish the application all at once? i just do not want to delay my application as i am looking to travel asap. 

I did not dare to click on the apply button yet as I am not sure what lies on the other side. Can some one who has lodged their application please help me with the information?


----------



## Analyst23

gvmichel said:


> I'm happy to join this club guys.
> 
> Got my invitation 2 hours ago.
> 
> I had all documents, PCC and Health ready. So I Just lodged my application, paid visa fees and uploaded all docs.
> 
> Now it's waiting time...



So you have already done PCC & Medical?

Are you aware your last date to enter Aus will depend on those dates?

Wish you get direct grant!


----------



## nicemathan

Click the apply button, create a Immi account and fill-in the 17 page VISA application carefully. After which pay the fee.

Once you have paid the fee, you will have roughly 30 - 40 days before CO is allocated, within this 30-40 day period try and upload as much documentation possible.

Your visa application will be processes based on the VISA lodged date. i.e the day you paid your fee.

And initial entry date / first entry date will be one year from the date of medicals or PCC whichever is earlier.

Go through this page for a quick view on the big picture.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

Regarding how to pay the fee, follow the last 5-10 pages in this thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees-86.html


I hope this helps.



gbhanu2001 said:


> Hello everyone.. I m the latest addition to this club. I just received an invite for 189. I do not have one or 2 documents ready such as form 80 and 1221. I am still filling them up as i came to know about them only today. There are also other documents which I m reviewing which will take me 2 or 3 days.
> 
> Can i just start with my application, pay the fee and upload documents later? will the online application let me upload documents later before the CO is allocated or is it mandatory to finish the application all at once? i just do not want to delay my application as i am looking to travel asap.
> 
> I did not dare to click on the apply button yet as I am not sure what lies on the other side. Can some one who has lodged their application please help me with the information?


----------



## gbhanu2001

This was very helpful. Thank you so much for the prompt reply.


----------



## Analyst23

nicemathan said:


> Once you have paid the fee, you will have roughly 30 - 40 days before CO is allocated, within this 30-40 day period try and upload as much documentation possible.



I was assuming the days before CO allocation to be 60 days.

Is it 30-40 days based on current timeline? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wallse

For some lucky Folk. We applied on the 11th Jan, still waiting for CO...look at worst case vs tracker for setting your expectations or you will end up miffed like me!


----------



## naxia

Hi all, I am currently on a 457 visa and undertook a chest x-ray exam last October 2014. Just lodged 189 visa application yesterday for me and my wife and I do no see any links to organising my health exam under my name. It only appears under my wife's name. I'm aware that I still need to take the full health examinations based on this link https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/assessment-health-exam-results.htm. Do I have to wait for CO to advise if I can proceed with the health exams? Or should I expect the health link to appear in a few days?


----------



## nicemathan

Going by the trend it is better to upload within 30-40 days.



Analyst23 said:


> I was assuming the days before CO allocation to be 60 days.
> 
> Is it 30-40 days based on current timeline? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NMCHD

Hi Guys

Just a small clarification. While uploading employment docs for one of the company I made a combined Pdf containing appointment letter, salary increment letter, payslips and form 16 (to save on no. of files limit) and uploaded under sub category Others, under Evidence of Employment - overseas. I mentioned the detail of documents available in file in the description field. 

Is this Ok or should I upload under specific sub categories only as seperate Pdfs.

Thanks..


----------



## BretSavage

NMCHD said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just a small clarification. While uploading employment docs for one of the company I made a combined Pdf containing appointment letter, salary increment letter, payslips and form 16 (to save on no. of files limit) and uploaded under sub category Others, under Evidence of Employment - overseas. I mentioned the detail of documents available in file in the description field.
> 
> Is this Ok or should I upload under specific sub categories only as seperate Pdfs.
> 
> Thanks..


Its perfectly fine...nothin to worry at all.


----------



## NMCHD

BretSavage said:


> Its perfectly fine...nothin to worry at all.


Thanks mate..


----------



## HarishNair2015

*Visa payment options*

Hey guys!

Regarding visa fees payment, i have a query. I do not have enough credit limit to make debit/credit card payment. i read in the forum about payment using travel cards. I tried to get ICICI travel card (AUD). But that was out of stock now as they have only ICICI multi currency card? Has anyone successfully tried paying using that ? Or should i check with some other bank ( but i don't have account with other banks).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NMCHD

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Regarding visa fees payment, i have a query. I do not have enough credit limit to make debit/credit card payment. i read in the forum about payment using travel cards. I tried to get ICICI travel card (AUD). But that was out of stock now as they have only ICICI multi currency card? Has anyone successfully tried paying using that ? Or should i check with some other bank ( but i don't have account with other banks).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have read on this forum that multi currency cards work fine. I myself used HDFC multi currency card.


----------



## BretSavage

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Regarding visa fees payment, i have a query. I do not have enough credit limit to make debit/credit card payment. i read in the forum about payment using travel cards. I tried to get ICICI travel card (AUD). But that was out of stock now as they have only ICICI multi currency card? Has anyone successfully tried paying using that ? Or should i check with some other bank ( but i don't have account with other banks).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Multi currency card works fine and lots of people in forum have paid their fee using that, go ahead no issues.


----------



## HarishNair2015

Thanks !!



BretSavage said:


> Multi currency card works fine and lots of people in forum have paid their fee using that, go ahead no issues.


----------



## gomarca

Quick questions:
1) Does PR grant happen during the weekends? Or they only work on weekdays ?
2) Are grant emails sent at specific time? Or they can be received at anytime during the working hours in Oz?
Anxiety is building up 
Thanks in advance and best of luck to everyone !


----------



## BretSavage

gomarca said:


> Quick questions:
> 1) Does PR grant happen during the weekends? Or they only work on weekdays ?
> 2) Are grant emails sent at specific time? Or they can be received at anytime during the working hours in Oz?
> Anxiety is building up
> Thanks in advance and best of luck to everyone !


1) Only during weekday's.
2) There is no specific time, it can be anytime during the Australian working hours.

Your's seems to be around the corner, probably on monday...

All the best.


----------



## gomarca

BretSavage said:


> 1) Only during weekday's.
> 2) There is no specific time, it can be anytime during the Australian working hours.
> 
> Your's seems to be around the corner, probably on monday...
> 
> All the best.


Thanks for your quick response.
Hopefully we will both celebrate together 

I really need this to happen ASAP. I am trying to secure a inter-company relocation but nothing will move forward until I get the golden email.

Have a nice weekend


----------



## gomarca

Oops! I just realized your lodging date is 12/Feb not Jan 
In any case, I sincerely hope you get your grant quickly and smoothly


----------



## XWQ

*Application question*

Hi Guys,

I am applying for visa 189 now. Could you please answer the below question:


On page 13 of the application we have a question about Employment in nominated occupation. I have attached an image

Could you let me know what to select for the question " Duration of the overseas employment"

Acs has informed me that I can consider occupation from September 2014 as the relevant occupation. But this particular question does not specify if it is only RELEVANT occupation or all occupation (even though the YES or NO question immediately above it specifies that it is asking for relevant occupation only) I am presuming this question is asking for RELEVANT occupation only and answering it as less than 3 years, is this correct ?

The list of answers for this question are 1} Less than 3 years 2} More than 3 years 3} More than 5 years 4} More than 8 years. These choices seem to indicate that they may be asking for RELEVANT occupation - because these are the same as the points slabs that they have for occupations (Like more than 3 years 5 points, more than 5 years 10 points etc)

I am confused - could you confirm if you know ?

Thank you


----------



## JonDoe

XWQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am applying for visa 189 now. Could you please answer the below question:
> 
> 
> On page 13 of the application we have a question about Employment in nominated occupation. I have attached an image
> 
> Could you let me know what to select for the question " Duration of the overseas employment"
> 
> Acs has informed me that I can consider occupation from September 2014 as the relevant occupation. But this particular question does not specify if it is only RELEVANT occupation or all occupation (even though the YES or NO question immediately above it specifies that it is asking for relevant occupation only) I am presuming this question is asking for RELEVANT occupation only and answering it as less than 3 years, is this correct ?
> 
> The list of answers for this question are 1} Less than 3 years 2} More than 3 years 3} More than 5 years 4} More than 8 years. These choices seem to indicate that they may be asking for RELEVANT occupation - because these are the same as the points slabs that they have for occupations (Like more than 3 years 5 points, more than 5 years 10 points etc)
> 
> I am confused - could you confirm if you know ?
> 
> Thank you


It should be the Relavant experience, hence the word "Nominated"


----------



## XWQ

JonDoe said:


> It should be the Relavant experience, hence the word "Nominated"


Thank you JonDoe.


----------



## BretSavage

gomarca said:


> Oops! I just realized your lodging date is 12/Feb not Jan
> In any case, I sincerely hope you get your grant quickly and smoothly


Haha....cheers mate!!!

Have a great weekend and more over an eventful week ahead.


----------



## AnanthProxy

Finally got the CO Assigned today 10 AM AEST (Applied on 13th Jan 2015 189 Visa)

CO Requested for 1. Wife English language ability - Cleared it as the consolidated marksheet had meidum of instruction is English 2. For my mother - My marriage certificate said Father alive and submitted death certificate so query has been raised which is clear now. and my mother functional english - They are not accepting the old secondary certificate or Transfer certificate so I think I have to pay VAC 2 Payment. TIME 10 AM AEST.


----------



## naxia

After lodging my visa, I did not find the "Organise health examinations" link under my name. It only appears under my dependant's name. During the the application, I answered Yes to the question asking if I had a health exam in the last 12 months (chest x-ray completed last Oct 2014 for 457 visa). I know that I need to do a full health exam, including chest x-ray. Do I need to wait for CO's advise on this? Any steps I can do so I can book my medicals before CO allocation? I'm aware that CO allocation could take weeks and I was hoping to do medicals before this.


----------



## JonDoe

naxia said:


> After lodging my visa, I did not find the "Organise health examinations" link under my name. It only appears under my dependant's name. During the the application, I answered Yes to the question asking if I had a health exam in the last 12 months (chest x-ray completed last Oct 2014 for 457 visa). I know that I need to do a full health exam, including chest x-ray. Do I need to wait for CO's advise on this? Any steps I can do so I can book my medicals before CO allocation? I'm aware that CO allocation could take weeks and I was hoping to do medicals before this.


Hi,
You will need the HAPID for any medical examination done. The adult basic test for 189 is XRay, blood and general checkup(includes talking to a medical personal who does basic tests).
If you have a spouse HAPID Reference letter you can read what it has. Should be similar.
The CO would need to decide if you need a further test or not. The system cannot be touched by anyone other than the CO at this point of time. 
My suggestion is get the examination of your dependents done. If available upload the old medical examination report(mostly it would have been directly sent and you may not have it).

See the issue in you getting it done without the HAP ID is that it would complicate things and delay the application. So best to have a HAP ID to get an examination done.

In case you are very anxious you can call DAIC and ask them, they may give a similar advice. The DAIC call takes something like a 30-60 min wait time. You should be ready for that and it would be an expensive call.


----------



## tghj01

Just get grant letters a few minutes ago. Track item updated in google docs
Timeline
23 Jan, 261313, 60 points
16 Mar, Direct grant


----------



## funkyzoom

tghj01 said:


> Just get grant letters a few minutes ago. Track item updated in google docs
> Timeline
> 23 Jan, 261313, 60 points
> 16 Mar, Direct grant


Awesome!


----------



## naxia

JonDoe said:


> Hi,
> You will need the HAPID for any medical examination done. The adult basic test for 189 is XRay, blood and general checkup(includes talking to a medical personal who does basic tests).
> If you have a spouse HAPID Reference letter you can read what it has. Should be similar.
> The CO would need to decide if you need a further test or not. The system cannot be touched by anyone other than the CO at this point of time.
> My suggestion is get the examination of your dependents done. If available upload the old medical examination report(mostly it would have been directly sent and you may not have it).
> 
> See the issue in you getting it done without the HAP ID is that it would complicate things and delay the application. So best to have a HAP ID to get an examination done.
> 
> In case you are very anxious you can call DAIC and ask them, they may give a similar advice. The DAIC call takes something like a 30-60 min wait time. You should be ready for that and it would be an expensive call.


Thank you! It's just a bit confusing why I still have to wait for CO's advice since based on this link: https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/assessment-health-exam-results.htm , I can't reuse any health exam results undertaken for a temporary visa application for a permanent visa application. So I can't really see what the CO has to decide about. It would be frustrating to have to wait for CO to active my HAP ID knowing that I have to take the full exam anyway.


----------



## pratik2077

tghj01 said:


> Just get grant letters a few minutes ago. Track item updated in google docs
> Timeline
> 23 Jan, 261313, 60 points
> 16 Mar, Direct grant


Congratulation..!


----------



## viju_009

AnanthProxy said:


> Finally got the CO Assigned today 10 AM AEST (Applied on 13th Jan 2015 189 Visa) CO Requested for 1. Wife English language ability - Cleared it as the consolidated marksheet had meidum of instruction is English 2. For my mother - My marriage certificate said Father alive and submitted death certificate so query has been raised which is clear now. and my mother functional english - They are not accepting the old secondary certificate or Transfer certificate so I think I have to pay VAC 2 Payment. TIME 10 AM AEST.


 hi ananth good news to start with. Perseverance has paid off.


----------



## nicemathan

Congratz.... May I know the IED/FED please



tghj01 said:


> Just get grant letters a few minutes ago. Track item updated in google docs
> Timeline
> 23 Jan, 261313, 60 points
> 16 Mar, Direct grant


----------



## nicemathan

Buddy, you are very close to get it    

When is the treat!!! 



funkyzoom said:


> Awesome!


----------



## funkyzoom

nicemathan said:


> Buddy, you are very close to get it
> 
> When is the treat!!!


Hehe, you'll definitely get the treat once I get my grant! Heck, I could be getting a grant within a day or two! I don't suppose I can stand the excitement,so i probably need to apply leave for work to await the grant!


----------



## nonee17

I am having some problems filling the 17 page visa lodging...I need help !!

1. I am not claiming points for my wife, but it is asking me the degree and work experience of my wife, I have completed everything but do I need to send them proves of everything since I am not claiming any points ?

2. Previous country of residence, I lived in KSA and Pakistan only since the last 30 years, currently living in KSA, do I need to put it all addresses or just my current one in KSA and in Pakistan ?


Thanks in advanced.


----------



## wallse

Not sure about question 2, but regarding question 1 we were in the same boat. I gave all experience and education for spouse, as it did no harm, but didnt upload anything as didn't claim points. Was not prompted to upload any evidence for spouse education as per other required items for spouse once visa submitted - assume as weren't Claiming points. Nb, this is just what we did, and haven't received Grant yet, so hope it is correct!


----------



## funkyzoom

nonee17 said:


> I am having some problems filling the 17 page visa lodging...I need help !!
> 
> 1. I am not claiming points for my wife, but it is asking me the degree and work experience of my wife, I have completed everything but do I need to send them proves of everything since I am not claiming any points ?
> 
> 2. Previous country of residence, I lived in KSA and Pakistan only since the last 30 years, currently living in KSA, do I need to put it all addresses or just my current one in KSA and in Pakistan ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advanced.


A lot of members on this forum have mentioned that we don't have to provide proof if we're not claiming points for something. I too couldn't claim points for work experience because it was less than 3 years as assessed by ACS, so I haven't uploaded any related documents for work experience.


----------



## nonee17

Thanks, funlyzoom and wallse...

Additionally, my wife didn't take her IELTS as yet so I did not mention anything in the visa application, will upload her TRF once she is done...

For the proof, I have her service letter so no harm in uploading that, but that too is not mandatory as per the experienced members.

For the past residence, I am still not sure what addresses to put in !



funkyzoom said:


> A lot of members on this forum have mentioned that we don't have to provide proof if we're not claiming points for something. I too couldn't claim points for work experience because it was less than 3 years as assessed by ACS, so I haven't uploaded any related documents for work experience.


----------



## nicemathan

Give the address of your country of birth or the address mentioned in your passport.

If you are holding a Pakistani passport, then the address mentioned in it becomes your permanent address.



nonee17 said:


> Thanks, funlyzoom and wallse...
> 
> Additionally, my wife didn't take her IELTS as yet so I did not mention anything in the visa application, will upload her TRF once she is done...
> 
> For the proof, I have her service letter so no harm in uploading that, but that too is not mandatory as per the experienced members.
> 
> For the past residence, I am still not sure what addresses to put in !


----------



## AnanthProxy

viju_009 said:


> hi ananth good news to start with. Perseverance has paid off.


Thanks Viju where are you up to?


----------



## atmahesh

tghj01 said:


> Just get grant letters a few minutes ago. Track item updated in google docs
> Timeline
> 23 Jan, 261313, 60 points
> 16 Mar, Direct grant


Many Congratulations . would you mind sharing your initial entry date?


----------



## tghj01

atmahesh said:


> Many Congratulations . would you mind sharing your initial entry date?


Sorry, what does it mean of initial entry date??

My ITA is 23 Jan, and I elodged on the same day. Hope this is the one you requested


----------



## Tuttu

Hi Guys..I am happy to inform you all that I got the Visa grant today (189/lodged on 22nd Jan' 2015). I processed this through agent and have no clue as when the CO was allocated. I did not create mirror account either. Was prepared to hear any news about it by next week, surprised to see that in today . Is there a way I can track CO allocation now!!? This is just for updating our tracker.


----------



## funkyzoom

Tuttu said:


> Hi Guys..I am happy to inform you all that I got the Visa grant today (189/lodged on 22nd Jan' 2015). I processed this through agent and have no clue as when the CO was allocated. I did not create mirror account either. Was prepared to hear any news about it by next week, surprised to see that in today . Is there a way I can track CO allocation now!!? This is just for updating our tracker.


Wow, that's great! At what time did you get the grant? Because I too lodged my application on the exact same date as you, but my application still says 'In progress'. And I have frontloaded all documents except Form 1221. Also, had you uploaded Form 1221 as well?


----------



## viju_009

AnanthProxy said:


> Thanks Viju where are you up to?


My agent is testing my patience. He has to give me few documents, which I need to print on a stamp paper and then give it back to him. He will then upload it on the portal and mail the co.

Looks like he us deliberately delaying the entire process, which other wise was 1 day affair.

Seriously considering if there is an option to withdraw the agent .


----------



## NMCHD

tghj01 said:


> Just get grant letters a few minutes ago. Track item updated in google docs
> Timeline
> 23 Jan, 261313, 60 points
> 16 Mar, Direct grant


Congrats on ur grant..did u upload form 80.


----------



## NMCHD

Tuttu said:


> Hi Guys..I am happy to inform you all that I got the Visa grant today (189/lodged on 22nd Jan' 2015). I processed this through agent and have no clue as when the CO was allocated. I did not create mirror account either. Was prepared to hear any news about it by next week, surprised to see that in today . Is there a way I can track CO allocation now!!? This is just for updating our tracker.


Congrats on ur grant mate..did u upload form 80


----------



## atmahesh

*elaying initial entry date*

I recently received an invitation to apply for a 189 visa through SkillSelect on 13th March. While I have created account on https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login , I have not uploaded documents yet.

I can apply for visa till 12th may. Since I do not have immediate plan to immigrate, I would like to delay the initial entry date as much as possible. how long can I delay uploading my PCC and Medical certificates? 

I think 28 days for PCC / medical certificates and 45-50 days for Visa application can be done at max.


----------



## KeeDa

atmahesh said:


> I recently received an invitation to apply for a 189 visa through SkillSelect on 13th March. While I have created account on https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login , I have not uploaded documents yet.
> 
> I can apply for visa till 12th may. Since I do not have immediate plan to immigrate, I would like to delay the initial entry date as much as possible. how long can I delay uploading my PCC and Medical certificates?
> 
> I think 28 days for PCC / medical certificates and 45-50 days for Visa application can be done at max.


I would say apply for the visa as late as possible, but not too close to the 12-May deadline. The online system is known to throw up surprises at times. So, keep 4 to 5 days of buffer.
Then, don't do your PCC or Medicals at all. It takes 60 to 75 days after visa application for the CO to be allocated. You thus get another 2 months time (mid-July). Once she takes up your case, she would ask you to submit the PCC and Medicals and give you 28 days (mid-Aug). Thus, you can potentially end up with an IED of somewhere around Aug-2016. However, a forum member here still ended up with a lesser IED (I will lookup his post and link it in this thread later). It is mostly this 12 months rule on PCC and Meds, but there are other factors too that they consider for the IED.

Moreover, you need not necessarily immigrate by your IED. Just visit for a day or two and have the visa validated.


----------



## tghj01

NMCHD said:


> Congrats on ur grant..did u upload form 80.


No, I didn't.


----------



## Tuttu

funkyzoom said:


> had you uploaded Form 1221 as well?


Thanks Mate.. 
No.. I did not upload from 1221..Only form 80 I did...


----------



## Tuttu

NMCHD said:


> Congrats on ur grant mate..did u upload form 80


Thanks Mate.. Yes, I've uploaded Form 80..


----------



## piyush1132003

Tuttu said:


> Thanks Mate.. Yes, I've uploaded Form 80..


Mate, may be you can answer ?

I also have to upload form 80 and confused on below points: 

1. How can we enter details of employment, unemployment, gaps education, addresses history etc when there are only 5-6 rows to fill while I need more rown to enter details, should i take print out and enter manually and again upload soft copy? 

2.do we need to fill entire soft copy of form 80 and then, for the last page, should take print out and sign and again upload? 

I am kind of confused here to enter the details when page is not sufficient and how to upload the signed page of form ? 

Any suggestions?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## AnanthProxy

piyush1132003 said:


> Mate, may be you can answer ?
> 
> I also have to upload form 80 and confused on below points:
> 
> 1. How can we enter details of employment, unemployment, gaps education, addresses history etc when there are only 5-6 rows to fill while I need more rown to enter details, should i take print out and enter manually and again upload soft copy?
> 
> 2.do we need to fill entire soft copy of form 80 and then, for the last page, should take print out and sign and again upload?
> 
> I am kind of confused here to enter the details when page is not sufficient and how to upload the signed page of form ?
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Use the additional information page at the last. Write the Question Number and your response to it....


----------



## funkyzoom

tghj01 said:


> No, I didn't.


Ok great! So at what time in India did you get your grant email?


----------



## piyush1132003

AnanthProxy said:


> Use the additional information page at the last. Write the Question Number and your response to it....


And, what about the last page where i need to sign ? 
Should i take print out,sign,scan and then again upload ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## BretSavage

piyush1132003 said:


> And, what about the last page where i need to sign ?
> Should i take print out,sign,scan and then again upload ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Yes take print, sign, scan and reattach to form 80.


----------



## Teddy110

the visa process is really slow recently...


----------



## asialanka

mkkerai said:


> Thanks alot Viju..i hope i do not have to get approval/ consent from our agent and that she will not know that i have imported my application because he has already refused..that is what is worrying me, her refusal...if not that i will import and see the progress...


Hi Mkkerai

Have you received any feedback / contact from CO regarding your VISA application so far?


----------



## nicemathan

Once you have paid their consulting fee, you are just one among many.

Their concentration will be in getting new people for consulting purpose and getting the fee from them.



viju_009 said:


> My agent is testing my patience. He has to give me few documents, which I need to print on a stamp paper and then give it back to him. He will then upload it on the portal and mail the co.
> 
> Looks like he us deliberately delaying the entire process, which other wise was 1 day affair.
> 
> Seriously considering if there is an option to withdraw the agent .


----------



## mkkerai

asialanka said:


> Hi Mkkerai
> 
> Have you received any feedback / contact from CO regarding your VISA application so far?


Hi asialanka 

No, I am still waiting to hear from them. There is no communication up to date. How about you? 
Thanks


----------



## NMCHD

BretSavage said:


> Yes take print, sign, scan and reattach to form 80.


Hi Bret,

Can the remaining form 80 be typed and the last page signed and scanned, and then merged to the PDF.

Also let me know, do we need to fill entire education history i.e. from Primary level (1st class onwards). Another query is that whether institution name would be the school/ college or the board/ university?

Thanks..


----------



## BretSavage

NMCHD said:


> Hi Bret,
> 
> Can the remaining form 80 be typed and the last page signed and scanned, and then merged to the PDF.
> 
> Also let me know, do we need to fill entire education history i.e. from Primary level (1st class onwards). Another query is that whether institution name would be the school/ college or the board/ university?
> 
> Thanks..


Hi NMCHD,

Yes bro type all the remaining pages and give extra information in the last page.

Yes give all the details, starting from primary education. Give the exact name of school or college/Uni need not to mention board.

I have recently seen a guy in tracker who was asked to give complete details as he filled only the recent items.

I know its a painful form but still it can really smoothen your visa process.

Any thing else let me know.

All the best.


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Buddies,

Can anyone provide me the link for the latest version of Form 80 please.


----------



## NMCHD

BretSavage said:


> Hi NMCHD,
> 
> Yes bro type all the remaining pages and give extra information in the last page.
> 
> Yes give all the details, starting from primary education. Give the exact name of school or college/Uni need not to mention board.
> 
> I have recently seen a guy in tracker who was asked to give complete details as he filled only the recent items.
> 
> I know its a painful form but still it can really smoothen your visa process.
> 
> Any thing else let me know.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks bro..will upload this weekend


----------



## BretSavage

nicemathan said:


> Hi Buddies,
> 
> Can anyone provide me the link for the latest version of Form 80 please.


Here you go...
http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/80.pdf


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks mate.



BretSavage said:


> Here you go...
> http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/80.pdf


----------



## tahirrauf

Hello Seniors and Experts!

I'm going to lodge my VISA application soon, Please review the document list that I have and let me know if there's anything missing.

(All documents are coloured scanned copies - Signed and Stamped by relevant authorities)

*Points = 60, 261313, 189*

*Main Applicant*
ACS reference number
IELTS TRF (7 each)


Passport – First 2 Pages only
Marriage certificate
Photograph (Size = 45 mm x 35 mm)(with file name as my full name)
(NO BIRTH CERTIFICATE)

*Education*
Bachelor Degree
Bachelor Transcript
Masters Degree
Masters Transcript

*Employment *
Experience letters (Which were sent to ACS)
Salary slips (around 4 slips per year)
Tax Deduction Certificates (Issued by the employers)
Bank Statements


*Spouse *
Passport - First 2 pages only
Photograph (Size = 45 mm x 35 mm)(with file name as my full name)
English Proficiency Certificate from her university
(NO BIRTH CERTIFICATE)

*Forms (In PDF)*
Form 80
Form 1221


----------



## atmahesh

I was filling the details to visa application on website https://online.immi.gov.au/elp/app
I have filled 17 pages and then after confirming on next page it is showing --

*"Submit Application

This application is now ready to submit. You can submit it now or return to your account and submit it at a later date.

Your application will not be processed until after it is submitted."
*


will it submit my application. I haven't paid the visa fees yet. I do not want to submit my application, just want to be ready by uploading all the documentation. However, it didn't ask me any documentation. I am confused.


----------



## apatel5917

atmahesh said:


> I was filling the details to visa application on website https://online.immi.gov.au/elp/app
> I have filled 17 pages and then after confirming on next page it is showing --
> 
> *"Submit Application
> 
> This application is now ready to submit. You can submit it now or return to your account and submit it at a later date.
> 
> Your application will not be processed until after it is submitted."
> *
> 
> 
> will it submit my application. I haven't paid the visa fees yet. I do not want to submit my application, just want to be ready by uploading all the documentation. However, it didn't ask me any documentation. I am confused.



Hi,

It will take you to the payment page once you submit your application and once that is done only you will get the page where you can upload all your documents .

You cannot upload any documents before paying the FEES.

Regards,


----------



## atmahesh

ohk. thx for clarification. I'll not submit then and wait for 1 month as I want to delay my application.


----------



## funkyzoom

Just one grant today, according to the tracker. Processing seems to be slow this week. 

Applied on 22nd January, and waiting with bated breath!


----------



## nicemathan

All the best buddy.

My gut feeling says *Tomorrow* is that Special Day for you



funkyzoom said:


> Just one grant today, according to the tracker. Processing seems to be slow this week.
> 
> Applied on 22nd January, and waiting with bated breath!


----------



## BretSavage

funkyzoom said:


> Just one grant today, according to the tracker. Processing seems to be slow this week.
> 
> Applied on 22nd January, and waiting with bated breath!


Can see 2 buddy.....& you will update tracker tomorrow 

All the best..


----------



## funkyzoom

nicemathan said:


> All the best buddy.
> 
> My gut feeling says *Tomorrow* is that Special Day for you


Hope so! There is still no change in the status of my application, so I think it may take a few more days.


----------



## tahirrauf

Hey Guys,

Need a lil help.

I'm going to lodge my VISA application soon, Please review the document list that I have and let me know if there's anything missing.

(All documents are coloured scanned copies - Signed and Stamped by relevant authorities)

*Points = 60, 261313, 189*

*Main Applicant*
ACS reference number
IELTS TRF (7 each)


Passport – First 2 Pages only
Marriage certificate
Photograph (Size = 45 mm x 35 mm)(with file name as my full name)
(NO BIRTH CERTIFICATE)

*Education*
Bachelor Degree
Bachelor Transcript
Masters Degree
Masters Transcript

*Employment *
Experience letters (Which were sent to ACS)
Salary slips (around 4 slips per year)
Tax Deduction Certificates (Issued by the employers)
Bank Statements


*Spouse *
Passport - First 2 pages only
Photograph (Size = 45 mm x 35 mm)(with file name as my full name)
English Proficiency Certificate from her university
(NO BIRTH CERTIFICATE)

*Forms (In PDF)*
Form 80
Form 1221


----------



## funkyzoom

BretSavage said:


> Can see 2 buddy.....& you will update tracker tomorrow
> 
> All the best..


Thank you! I just hope your words come true!


----------



## Ktoda

atmahesh said:


> ohk. thx for clarification. I'll not submit then and wait for 1 month as I want to delay my application.


Even mee too want to delay in submitting my visa but in 2 weeks of time

Mahesh, BretSavage, FunkyZoom
just help me guys I saved currently 17 page visa application and its ready to Submit. Ok assuming I submitted the visa and it will redirect to payment page ? am I right ? then I have to load all the documents. Am I right here ?

I know what are the docs we submitted to ACS we have to upload here. It will be really helpful (like Check list 1,2,3..... if there's any) .

While uploading, I worked for Company A for 3 years..do I need to upload all the 3*12 salary slips ... Any advise helpful


----------



## BretSavage

Ktoda said:


> Even mee too want to delay in submitting my visa but in 2 weeks of time
> 
> Mahesh, BretSavage, FunkyZoom
> just help me guys I saved currently 17 page visa application and its ready to Submit. Ok assuming I submitted the visa and it will redirect to payment page ? am I right ? then I have to load all the documents. Am I right here ?
> 
> I know what are the docs we submitted to ACS we have to upload here. It will be really helpful (like Check list 1,2,3..... if there's any) .
> 
> While uploading, I worked for Company A for 3 years..do I need to upload all the 3*12 salary slips ... Any advise helpful


1- Yes after submitting 17 pages you will be directed towards payment & once payment is made and confirmed by DIBP, you will be able to upload documents.

2 - Check this thread by mainak. It will give you all the details about documents to be uploaded and in what way.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

3- As far as your payslips are concerned you can submit payslip for last 6 months and 1 each for each quarter. 

Hope this helps. 

All the best.


----------



## gomarca

My CO was assigned on Monday (MW from GSM Brisbane team). She asked for:
1) Complete Q19 - Form 80. This is my Int'l travel history in the last 10 years which is not to only really long but hard to get as I lost a previous passport. Any suggestions???
2) Copy of PCC which I had already supplied. Forwarded a copy by email and stated the date they were uploaded.
3) Proof of Partner's English level which I do not have and therefore requested link to pay second installment. 

It's been 2 days with no response from her side. I'm thinking about calling her up tomorrow pm. What do you guys recommend ? 
Thanks in advance!
Good luck to all still in the waiting list and congrats to recent grants.


----------



## Cubiscus

Do you certify the PCC or just upload a colour copy? The instructions don't reference certifying it.


----------



## gomarca

Only color copy along with translation.
I lived in Canada for 2 years but that was more than 10 years ago. I hope the CO didn't mean to ask that PCC as it would be very difficult / time consuming / expensive for me to get it. The instructions clearly state that certified copies are not necessary nor those countries outside the 10 year window.


----------



## Cubiscus

You should try getting a FBI clearance  Its a seriously long wait.


----------



## gomarca

I have read about it! I must confess the ones I had to get were fairly simple and quick. The issue with the Canadian one is they require an electronic fingerprint which is not available in my current location (small country in Western Africa)


----------



## AnanthProxy

gomarca said:


> My CO was assigned on Monday (MW from GSM Brisbane team). She asked for:
> 1) Complete Q19 - Form 80. This is my Int'l travel history in the last 10 years which is not to only really long but hard to get as I lost a previous passport. Any suggestions???
> 2) Copy of PCC which I had already supplied. Forwarded a copy by email and stated the date they were uploaded.
> 3) Proof of Partner's English level which I do not have and therefore requested link to pay second installment.
> 
> It's been 2 days with no response from her side. I'm thinking about calling her up tomorrow pm. What do you guys recommend ?
> Thanks in advance!
> Good luck to all still in the waiting list and congrats to recent grants.


Best thing is to call her. It would not be the same person that you can talk to but the support people are helpful. Regarding your Form 80 and passport - You have an option in Form 80 stating you lost it and provide information on your international travel as much as you remember. 

But do declare if you were outside for more than 12 months in any country in last 10 years.


----------



## AnanthProxy

gomarca said:


> Only color copy along with translation.
> I lived in Canada for 2 years but that was more than 10 years ago. I hope the CO didn't mean to ask that PCC as it would be very difficult / time consuming / expensive for me to get it. The instructions clearly state that certified copies are not necessary nor those countries outside the 10 year window.


You dont require anything pre 10 Years. Even in my case I did not submit Kuwait PCC and they did not ask for even though my stay was around 11 months in that particular year.


----------



## JonDoe

gomarca said:


> My CO was assigned on Monday (MW from GSM Brisbane team). She asked for:
> 1) Complete Q19 - Form 80. This is my Int'l travel history in the last 10 years which is not to only really long but hard to get as I lost a previous passport. Any suggestions???
> 2) Copy of PCC which I had already supplied. Forwarded a copy by email and stated the date they were uploaded.
> 3) Proof of Partner's English level which I do not have and therefore requested link to pay second installment.
> 
> It's been 2 days with no response from her side. I'm thinking about calling her up tomorrow pm. What do you guys recommend ?
> Thanks in advance!
> Good luck to all still in the waiting list and congrats to recent grants.




1) Complete Q19 - Form 80. This is my Int'l travel history in the last 10 years which is not to only really long but hard to get as I lost a previous passport. Any suggestions???
Try to fill as much as possible through memory or talking to people who may remember. The dates can be atleast close to the real dates if not exact.

2) Copy of PCC which I had already supplied. Forwarded a copy by email and stated the date they were uploaded.
Yes thats the right thing to do.

3) Proof of Partner's English level which I do not have and therefore requested link to pay second installment. 
Not sure of this


You can call the CO and explain all the three points as per this mail and confirm if anything more needs to be done.


----------



## rakeshrajeev

*Need urgent assistance on 189 Visa application*

hi, today I submitted my application for 189 and payment is done. applicants are me, my wife and 2 children below 18. In my application, I filled my parents and In-laws details in the area where it is - Non immigrating family dependents. They are not going to migrate and not going to come. Now the account shows health test and many other forms required for parents and in laws which I was never expecting. Is there anyway I can correct it or remove it? Pls help


----------



## Silvi6

Hi Guys,

I was contacted by CO on 16th March and was asked to provide Marriage Certificate. As I have lodged my application through an Agent, they replied immediately with the Certificate but till now haven't received any revert or acknowledgement from the CO.

Can I directly call them? As I have applied through agent and agent has its contact information in the application and I am dependent.


----------



## funkyzoom

*Gor the grant!*

I'm pleased to post here that I got my grant today at 6:45 am India time! 

I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for helping me make the Visa process simple and fast.


----------



## lakshmim_84

funkyzoom said:


> I'm pleased to post here that I got my grant today at 6:45 am India time!
> 
> I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for helping me make the Visa process simple and fast.


Congrats... Now its time to relax


----------



## nicemathan

See my gut feeling came true   

Enjoy the moment.



funkyzoom said:


> I'm pleased to post here that I got my grant today at 6:45 am India time!
> 
> I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for helping me make the Visa process simple and fast.


----------



## nicemathan

Next week Lakshmi will let us know the good news. 



lakshmim_84 said:


> Congrats... Now its time to relax


----------



## KeeDa

nicemathan said:


> See my gut feeling came true
> 
> Enjoy the moment.


Yeah. I saw your post yesterday and this news today. Amazing.

Congrats funkyzoom. I remember how tensed you used to be regarding your name, BC translation, etc. Party hard now.


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

AnanthProxy said:


> Best thing is to call her. It would not be the same person that you can talk to but the support people are helpful. Regarding your Form 80 and passport - You have an option in Form 80 stating you lost it and provide information on your international travel as much as you remember.
> 
> But do declare if you were outside for more than 12 months in any country in last 10 years.


Hi All, 

I was also assigned the Brisbane team .. You can see my signature for timeline. they had requested me to submit the PCC and medical, which I had done and have mailed them the details. But I have not heard from them yet.. Its been 3days and I had also sent them a mail stating that the requirements have been sent .. 
Is it right option to call them... 

Please suggest.. Waiting to hear from them .. It is really a very tough patience that is needed in this period..


----------



## Silvi6

Hi All,

Does anybody have contact information of GSM Brisbane team ?


----------



## AnanthProxy

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was also assigned the Brisbane team .. You can see my signature for timeline. they had requested me to submit the PCC and medical, which I had done and have mailed them the details. But I have not heard from them yet.. Its been 3days and I had also sent them a mail stating that the requirements have been sent ..
> Is it right option to call them...
> 
> Please suggest.. Waiting to hear from them .. It is really a very tough patience that is needed in this period..


Better call them you will get it immediately. Best time to call is before 1130 AM Australia time.


----------



## AnanthProxy

gomarca said:


> My CO was assigned on Monday (MW from GSM Brisbane team). She asked for:
> 1) Complete Q19 - Form 80. This is my Int'l travel history in the last 10 years which is not to only really long but hard to get as I lost a previous passport. Any suggestions???
> 2) Copy of PCC which I had already supplied. Forwarded a copy by email and stated the date they were uploaded.
> 3) Proof of Partner's English level which I do not have and therefore requested link to pay second installment.
> 
> It's been 2 days with no response from her side. I'm thinking about calling her up tomorrow pm. What do you guys recommend ?
> Thanks in advance!
> Good luck to all still in the waiting list and congrats to recent grants.


Better call them and before 1130 AM Australia time


----------



## Silvi6

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was also assigned the Brisbane team .. You can see my signature for timeline. they had requested me to submit the PCC and medical, which I had done and have mailed them the details. But I have not heard from them yet.. Its been 3days and I had also sent them a mail stating that the requirements have been sent ..
> Is it right option to call them...
> 
> Please suggest.. Waiting to hear from them .. It is really a very tough patience that is needed in this period..


Hi priyadarshnisubramanian,

My case is also with same team. Do you have their contact number ?

Thanks
Silvi


----------



## KeeDa

Silvi6 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anybody have contact information of GSM Brisbane team ?


Try this: +61 7 31367000
Keep your TRN number handy during the call.


----------



## NMCHD

funkyzoom said:


> I'm pleased to post here that I got my grant today at 6:45 am India time!
> 
> I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for helping me make the Visa process simple and fast.


Thats great news..congrats..


----------



## Tuttu

funkyzoom said:


> I'm pleased to post here that I got my grant today at 6:45 am India time!
> 
> I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for helping me make the Visa process simple and fast.


Congrats mate


----------



## atmahesh

funkyzoom said:


> I'm pleased to post here that I got my grant today at 6:45 am India time!
> 
> I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for helping me make the Visa process simple and fast.


Congrats. Have fun.


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

Silvi6 said:


> Hi priyadarshnisubramanian,
> 
> My case is also with same team. Do you have their contact number ?
> 
> Thanks
> Silvi


Hi 

Sorry I don't have their number better lets try using the number given by one of our expat.. 


thanks
priya


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

AnanthProxy said:


> Better call them you will get it immediately. Best time to call is before 1130 AM Australia time.


thanks ananth.. will try calling them ..


----------



## NMCHD

Anyone who has applied around 6th Feb for 189..


----------



## BretSavage

funkyzoom said:


> I'm pleased to post here that I got my grant today at 6:45 am India time!
> 
> I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for helping me make the Visa process simple and fast.


Congrtz Buddy....told ya that you will update tracker today.

Many congrtz & all the best...


----------



## Kriti2015

Hi Expats,

Could anyone plz tell me that I am applying for 189 visa, do I need to fill 1221 and form 80 each for both of us (means one 1221 and form 80 for me and other 1221 and form 80 for my husband)?

I am the main applicant.

Please reply ASAP

Thanks in advance guys 

Kriti


----------



## JonDoe

rakeshrajeev said:


> Experts, need help in my submitted visa application. today I submitted my application for 189 and payment is done. ,migrating applicants are me, my wife and 2 children below 18. In my application, I filled my parents and In-laws details in the area where it is - Non immigrating family dependents who are not traveling to Australia. They are not going to migrate and not going to come to Australia. Now the account shows health test and many other forms required for parents and in laws which I was never expecting. Is there anyway I can correct it or remove it? Pls help . I found form 1023 to notify incorrect answers. will that help? how to submit the form? print it, fill, scan and upload in my immi account? pls advise


The purpose of the dependent non migrating people is to for DAIC to know that someone is dependent on you and could potentially request for a migration later on. In case you have the intention to get them to Australis later claiming dependency then it would help retaining them on the form. 
In case you want to make changes to the form then 1023 is the way to go. You will need to explain why you made this mistake in 1023. It needs to sound convincing. 
In my opinion this may not cause any big issue in getting a grant. At most (low probability) take an additional few days more than average to have the correction reflect post assignment of CO. 
However in case you do plan on getting them to Australia in a later date then it is better to retain. Or atleast if you are removing now it would help taking the advice of a migration agent. There are agents who consult on an hourly basis so you could take a 30-60 min slot to discuss the implications of removing now and after a few years claiming dependency.
I would suggest you take the opinion of a migration agent for this unless you get someone on this forum who has gone through exactly a similar experience.


----------



## Sky_the_limit

funkyzoom said:


> I'm pleased to post here that I got my grant today at 6:45 am India time!
> 
> I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for helping me make the Visa process simple and fast.


Congratulations Bro , Best of Luck , Enjoooooooy


----------



## funkyzoom

lakshmim_84 said:


> Congrats... Now its time to relax


Thank you! Yeah, relax until Sunday and start job hunting from Monday!


----------



## funkyzoom

nicemathan said:


> See my gut feeling came true
> 
> Enjoy the moment.


Thank you! Your 'gut feeling' was my savior!


----------



## cantthinkofone

Congrats man.. I remember u were so worried about the difference in the name of your documents.. I told you nothing to worry about right? Haha.. When did you Lodge btw?


----------



## funkyzoom

KeeDa said:


> Yeah. I saw your post yesterday and this news today. Amazing.
> 
> Congrats funkyzoom. I remember how tensed you used to be regarding your name, BC translation, etc. Party hard now.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## funkyzoom

BretSavage said:


> Congrtz Buddy....told ya that you will update tracker today.
> 
> Many congrtz & all the best...


Thank you so much! Much appreciated!


----------



## nicemathan

Hi There,

Thanks mate.

So, you are in which stage, if I may know.

Unable to view your status as you haven't updated your signature 



KeeDa said:


> Yeah. I saw your post yesterday and this news today. Amazing.
> 
> Congrats funkyzoom. I remember how tensed you used to be regarding your name, BC translation, etc. Party hard now.


----------



## nicemathan

Ah thats OK.

Hopefully, next month I will update you if all goes fine. :fingerscrossed:

Will call you, then we will plan about the party. 



funkyzoom said:


> Thank you! Your 'gut feeling' was my savior!


----------



## Teddy110

cantthinkofone said:


> Congrats man.. I remember u were so worried about the difference in the name of your documents.. I told you nothing to worry about right? Haha.. When did you Lodge btw?


Hey, how u doing with visa lodgement? I remember we got the same invitation date


----------



## Teddy110

funkyzoom said:


> I'm pleased to post here that I got my grant today at 6:45 am India time!
> 
> I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for helping me make the Visa process simple and fast.


Congrats man! May I ask did u contact the DIBP at all before the grant?


----------



## Solidmac

priyasengupta said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in the month of January 2015. :fingerscrossed:


I have applied for 189 visa on February 13, 2015. Both my PCC ( India and UK ) are front loaded. My medical are in the system on 14th March. Spouse IELTS result is submitted on 16th March. How soon I can get a Grant. 

Is there any date on which grant comes for a particular month. Like EOI result come twice a month.


----------



## nicemathan

On paper/record, they (DIBP) says 3 months.

However, going by the trend, it takes anywhere between 55-65 days since the VISA submission date.

So, as per the current trend of issuing grant, if all your documents are in-place and there is no further clarification for CO, then you will get your GRANT somewhere between April 2nd - 3rd week. 

I hope this clarifies your query.



Solidmac said:


> I have applied for 189 visa on February 13, 2015. Both my PCC ( India and UK ) are front loaded. My medical are in the system on 14th March. Spouse IELTS result is submitted on 16th March. How soon I can get a Grant.
> 
> Is there any date on which grant comes for a particular month. Like EOI result come twice a month.


----------



## nicemathan

Just adding one more point, unlike EOI invitation rounds, GRANT release doesn't follow a hard and fast rule on date of grant release.


----------



## MunishKumar

Friends

I want to clarify one doubt here... I am claiming partner 5 points in EOI.. I have all the required employment proofs for her but not the bank statement.. At our request employer agreed to provide bearer cheque (envail cash on counter) because we moved newly to city and couldn't open bank account for her due to some reasons.. We have the latest salary slips (mode - by cheque), Resignation letter, Employment proof and income tax docs (though her salary was not in tax slabs)....

ACS skill assessment was positive for both of us (done with 3 months back)

Thanks


----------



## MunishKumar

funkyzoom said:


> Thank you! Your 'gut feeling' was my savior!


Congrats for your Visa Grant


----------



## funkyzoom

cantthinkofone said:


> Congrats man.. I remember u were so worried about the difference in the name of your documents.. I told you nothing to worry about right? Haha.. When did you Lodge btw?


Thanks a lot!

I lodged on 22nd January and got the Grant on 18th March!


----------



## vmahajan25

Hi Guys,
I am planning to apply for ACS under 189 and job code S/w Engg, as only around 800 seats left for this year, should i go ahead and proceed for it..i have alreay Ielts score...just need advise on this as totally new to this ?

Thanks.


----------



## funkyzoom

Teddy110 said:


> Congrats man! May I ask did u contact the DIBP at all before the grant?


Nope! thankfully, I never had to, which saved me a lot of money because an international call would have caused my mobile bill to bloat!


----------



## vmahajan25

Hi Guys,
I am planning to apply for ACS under 189 and job code S/w Engg, as only around 800 seats left for this year, should i go ahead and proceed for it..i have alreay Ielts score...just need advise on this as totally new to this ?

Thanks.


----------



## piyush1132003

funkyzoom said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> I lodged on 22nd January and got the Grant on 18th March!


Cngrts man, when are you planning to move ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## jango28

funkyzoom said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> I lodged on 22nd January and got the Grant on 18th March!


Congrats!! IED please, if you could..


----------



## funkyzoom

jango28 said:


> Congrats!! IED please, if you could..


It is 27th January 2015, one year from the date of my PCC.


----------



## agoyal

Hi guys 

One basic quetion

Is PCC and medical required for partner as well
And also can i do pcc at my passport address rather than my present address as it is easier to get PCC there


----------



## piyush1132003

agoyal said:


> Hi guys
> 
> One basic quetion
> 
> Is PCC and medical required for partner as well
> And also can i do pcc at my passport address rather than my present address as it is easier to get PCC there


For both of them, yes.

For PCC : Do make sure that your partner name is there in your passport and vice versa...else you have to apply as single for PCC if want to avoid unnecessary change in passport to have your spouse name too in pp.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## agoyal

piyush1132003 said:


> For both of them, yes.
> 
> For PCC : Do make sure that your partner name is there in your passport and vice versa...else you have to apply as single for PCC if want to avoid unnecessary change in passport to have your spouse name too in pp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Ok i will get it added for both of us,
One more thing i am residing in gurgaon for 7 years but my passport address is different and i want to do pcc at my passport addreess.will there be a problem or can i do that???


----------



## pratik2077

piyush1132003 said:


> agoyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> One basic quetion
> 
> Is PCC and medical required for partner as well
> And also can i do pcc at my passport address rather than my present address as it is easier to get PCC there
> 
> 
> 
> For both of them, yes.
> 
> For PCC : Do make sure that your partner name is there in your passport and vice versa...else you have to apply as single for PCC if want to avoid unnecessary change in passport to have your spouse name too in pp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum
Click to expand...

Piyush - Today I talked with passport Seva customer care( 1800 258 1800 ), they told me carry with marriage certificate if your spouse name not in passport.And mark status as married in PCC application form.

Even same thing my agent told me.

-pratik


----------



## piyush1132003

agoyal said:


> Ok i will get it added for both of us,
> One more thing i am residing in gurgaon for 7 years but my passport address is different and i want to do pcc at my passport addreess.will there be a problem or can i do that???


No .....not at all, this is the case with 60% of people.
That is complete fine.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## piyush1132003

pratik2077 said:


> Piyush - Today I talked with passport Seva customer care( 1800 258 1800 ), they told me carry with marriage certificate if your spouse name not in passport.And mark status as married in PCC application form.
> 
> Even same thing my agent told me.
> 
> -pratik


Ohhhh....is it ? 
When are you going, keep us posted ? 

I dint know that, coz PCC does not have marital status thats why going with single also be okay.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## wallse

day 67....still no contact at all from DIAC. Hoping no news is good news, starting to worry there may be a medical issue for one of us (that I wasn't aware of!).


----------



## AnanthProxy

wallse said:


> day 67....still no contact at all from DIAC. Hoping no news is good news, starting to worry there may be a medical issue for one of us (that I wasn't aware of!).


Have you tried calling them to find the status? when did you apply 9th Jan?


----------



## KeeDa

Guys,

Don't provide incorrect suggestions. If someone is married, why should he declare as "single" on an official form- the PCC requisition form. Of course he can and PSK would issue him the PCC too. But, isn't this wrong? If PSK requires spouse names to be endorsed on the passports, then get those done. Hardly takes a week under the tatkal scheme, and this change can be easily updated in your visa application via a form (929 I suppose).

If he is staying at a certain location for 7 years, he should get the PCC from this current location rather than going back to hometown and incorrectly claiming that he has been at his hometown all the while. Maybe nobody will raise any eyebrow about this, but if they (CO) had to, they might point out that his other records (bank statements, work location, etc) seem to be from a certain location since so many years whereas his PCC is issued from some other location. Agreed that this has never happened in the past and some may have successfully processed their applications with such minor workarounds, but IMO, go that extra mile, take the extra effort, but do things the proper way.


----------



## yung103

I just did the PPC this morning. 

The Hong Kong Police Department said they will send out the report to the Australian Immigration within 4 weeks. But they have given me a simple receipt, saying that uploading the receipt to the visa application will be good enough because this means the Police has accepted my request for PPC and found no criminal record. 

I hope this will work, anyone did the same? 

Can't wait for the big day. 

Cheers, 
Joe


----------



## Ash_pagal

I got the Grant today..! Thank God and forum for all the help..!


----------



## ozziemate

*Grant Recieved*

All,

I got my direct grant for 189 today. I don't put in regular posts and am more of silent member but I really wanted to thank all the forum members for their guidance, and the wealth of information this forum has. Its only because of all the information posted here that I was able to get the grant without an agent. Cant thank everyone enough.

Time Line:

Visa Lodge Date: 22nd Jan for Software Engineer
Visa Grant: 19th March
Form 80 wasnt asked.
Got the mail at 2:30 PM Australia time.

Thanks


----------



## vmahajan25

Hi Guys, i am new to this forum, joined long time back but became active now. I have posted query yesterday but no one replied.
1) If i start the process for ACS now and assume i get the result in 10-15 days, will it be good to file EOI by early next month, will it be still in cap as only 700 seats left.
2) What all is required to prepare beforehand for EOI other then Ielts as i havent checked that information, can someone tell me some basic stuff that we should have in hand before filing EOI.
3) Also what is PTE as i see many people mentioning about that?

Thanks


----------



## nicemathan

Answered below



vmahajan25 said:


> Hi Guys, i am new to this forum, joined long time back but became active now. I have posted query yesterday but no one replied.
> 1) If i start the process for ACS now and assume i get the result in 10-15 days, will it be good to file EOI by early next month, will it be still in cap as only 700 seats left. *YES*
> 2) What all is required to prepare beforehand for EOI other then Ielts as i havent checked that information, can someone tell me some basic stuff that we should have in hand before filing EOI. *English proficiency results either IELTS/PTE-A/TOFEL and Skill assessment is needed*
> 3) Also what is PTE as i see many people mentioning about that? *It's another format for show-casing your English proficiency*
> 
> I suppose you have already read through this page, if not read it ----> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jigarpatel

Hi Guys,

I am joining this thread to make myself updated with the progress of 2015 visa. I have filled EOI for 189 visa under 261313 category with 65 points on 15th Mar and hoping to get the invite in next round that is 27th Mar.

I am planning to apply for PCC on priority once i get the invite as in Gujarat normally it takes at least 2-3 weeks to get it done. However, while taking appointment at PSK, Should me & my wife both need to register and take different appointments, though my wife's name is added in my passport and visa versa?

Can someone please guide me on this?

Regards,
Jigar Patel


----------



## BretSavage

jigarpatel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am joining this thread to make myself updated with the progress of 2015 visa. I have filled EOI for 189 visa under 261313 category with 65 points on 15th Mar and hoping to get the invite in next round that is 27th Mar.
> 
> I am planning to apply for PCC on priority once i get the invite as in Gujarat normally it takes at least 2-3 weeks to get it done. However, while taking appointment at PSK, Should me & my wife both need to register and take different appointments, though my wife's name is added in my passport and visa versa?
> 
> Can someone please guide me on this?
> 
> Regards,
> Jigar Patel


Both of you need to register separately & take separate appointment. If your current address is same as on your passport then you can get your PCC easily or even on same day.


----------



## agoyal

BretSavage said:


> Both of you need to register separately & take separate appointment. If your current address is same as on your passport then you can get your PCC easily or even on same day.


I am also applying for pcc in gurgaon.my wife's name is not addes on my passport and vice versa.but we have marriage certificate.will that be a issue??


----------



## BretSavage

agoyal said:


> I am also applying for pcc in gurgaon.my wife's name is not addes on my passport and vice versa.but we have marriage certificate.will that be a issue??


No issues, its better if you can get the new passport, with your wife's name on your passport & vice versa, helps in proving your relationship to case officer.

As far as PCC is concerned, no issues, marriage certificate will work fine.


----------



## agoyal

BretSavage said:


> No issues, its better if you can get the new passport, with your wife's name on your passport & vice versa, helps in proving your relationship to case officer.
> 
> As far as PCC is concerned, no issues, marriage certificate will work fine.


I have submitted eoi
Is it advisable now to get new passports?? Or should i go ahead with older passports and show them marriage certificate

Please advice


----------



## BretSavage

agoyal said:


> I have submitted eoi
> Is it advisable now to get new passports?? Or should i go ahead with older passports and show them marriage certificate
> 
> Please advice


You can do it even now...not an issue...there is a form that can be used to resubmit details....

Use form 929 to update passport details.


----------



## sahil1604

*Query !!*

Hello All, 
Congrats to people getting grants ..and Best of luck to all who are awaiting like me 

I have a query - I have got medicals done on 11th march for me , Wife and kid.
however in application I see it is showing health criteria met for me and kid but status not changed for my wife s medicals. 

I called GSM Brisbane (today )and they told me they have not recieved health parameters for my wife yet , but not to worrry it takes time (at times) and you may follow with concerned hospital. 

I called max speciality panchsheeel (today) where i got the medicals done, and they said it has been sent on16th mar and ask them to recheck as it is some time tools issue.

I want the grant asap..kin dly help what to do ... I am stuck in between and both asking to foloow with other party. :juggle:


----------



## jigarpatel

BretSavage said:


> Both of you need to register separately & take separate appointment. If your current address is same as on your passport then you can get your PCC easily or even on same day.



Thank you BretSavage for the clarification. I would still need your advice on below mentioned query. Actually, in my passport my present address is same as the address where i am currently living. But my wife's passport have different address - my home town address. 

So should the police inquiry will be at both the places i.e. our current address as well as my home town in case of my wife?

Please reply..


----------



## Shikac

Guys,
Does anyone know if australian study requirement needs to be close related occupation to your nominated occupation as I didn't find that in document checklist but someone mentioned that on the forum. I studied diploma of building design and technology ( currently on 485 visa based on that) but plan to nominate civil engineer from back home? Any advice is appreciated


----------



## Ktoda

Hi guys

Submitted my Visa application today. Planning to go for Medicals soon

I submitted my application bit early because I am going to USA 1st time on Business Visa next week and by the time i return my application will lapse and i have to enter in visa in one of the section "Countries i visited" so i submitted. Don't do PCC much early like me, you have got enough time to do that. I got my HAP ID for medicals and soon going for check. I am in process of front-loading the docs.


----------



## agoyal

BretSavage said:


> You can do it even now...not an issue...there is a form that can be used to resubmit details....
> 
> Use form 929 to update passport details.


Thanks bret,one more clarification,

If i do not get new passports nw and lodge visa with marriage certificate will that be an issue and if yes can i do it at that point of time

Regarding PCC can mine and my wife's PCC be done from different places???


----------



## tahirrauf

agoyal said:


> Thanks bret,one more clarification,
> 
> If i do not get new passports nw and lodge visa with marriage certificate will that be an issue and if yes can i do it at that point of time
> 
> Regarding PCC can mine and my wife's PCC be done from different places???


I don't understand why everyone is giving a suggestion to "renew passport if married".. Passports do not have any 'marital status' field... At least Pakistani Passport does not have such field


----------



## mfa

hi guys,

i applied on Jan 19 2015 and all documents frontl loaded but no contact by CO or grant....

kindly provide mail address of IMMI departmetn to know the status of application.

thanks


----------



## nicemathan

Indian passports have option to include spouse name. 

Thats is the most safest way to proof the relationship and people need not carry another set of documents like marriage certificates or joint bank account passbook or anything else.



tahirrauf said:


> I don't understand why everyone is giving a suggestion to "renew passport if married".. Passports do not have any 'marital status' field... At least Pakistani Passport does not have such field


----------



## KeeDa

tahirrauf said:


> I don't understand why everyone is giving a suggestion to "renew passport if married".. Passports do not have any 'marital status' field... At least Pakistani Passport does not have such field


They don't, but they have a spouse name field, and some PSK's (the passport front office where PCC is issued in India) mandate passports of married couples to have each others' names for PCC's to be issued. This spouse-name endorsement is not a DIBP requirement, but more of a local PSK requirement. Not every PSK has this rule though. I remember long back that only a few PSK's in Gujrat mandating this, but later members here reported about more and more PSK's across the country having started to ask for this spouse-name thing.

@OP- Getting names endorsed will mean getting new passports (with new passport numbers) for both of you. No issue in doing so. As someone already said, it is an easy process to get your new passports and numbers updated in your visa application and can be done anytime during the visa process, or even after the visas have been issued. Not knowing whether or not your PSK would ask for this, it is always better to get new passports with spouse names endorsed. You never know if your PSK mandates this.


----------



## JonDoe

sahil1604 said:


> Hello All,
> Congrats to people getting grants ..and Best of luck to all who are awaiting like me
> 
> I have a query - I have got medicals done on 11th march for me , Wife and kid.
> however in application I see it is showing health criteria met for me and kid but status not changed for my wife s medicals.
> 
> I called GSM Brisbane (today )and they told me they have not recieved health parameters for my wife yet , but not to worrry it takes time (at times) and you may follow with concerned hospital.
> 
> I called max speciality panchsheeel (today) where i got the medicals done, and they said it has been sent on16th mar and ask them to recheck as it is some time tools issue.
> 
> I want the grant asap..kin dly help what to do ... I am stuck in between and both asking to foloow with other party. :juggle:


Takes 3-7 days to reflect post update. Dont worry should be reflecting by Monday


----------



## BretSavage

jigarpatel said:


> Thank you BretSavage for the clarification. I would still need your advice on below mentioned query. Actually, in my passport my present address is same as the address where i am currently living. But my wife's passport have different address - my home town address.
> 
> So should the police inquiry will be at both the places i.e. our current address as well as my home town in case of my wife?
> 
> Please reply..


Yes, most of the time they inquire at both the places, but if you are staying at the same place for long time, they get lazy to check the home town address.


----------



## BretSavage

agoyal said:


> Thanks bret,one more clarification,
> 
> If i do not get new passports nw and lodge visa with marriage certificate will that be an issue and if yes can i do it at that point of time
> 
> Regarding PCC can mine and my wife's PCC be done from different places???


You can certainly go with your visa process, the passport thing is not mandatory but it is just recommended.

It will be better if it is done from your current address, i know its easy to get it done from address mentioned in passport ( to avoid police check hassle) but its not right.


----------



## Caliban_2015

Hello Members,

Have got my Grant today. Its a Direct Grant for me and my Family.

Thanks a ton to all the members who have provided such valuable information on this forum. Hats off to you guys. 

Will update the tracker later today.

Thanks again!

__________________
Visa: 189; Occupation: 261313- Software Engineer; ACS +ve- 12/Jan/15;IELTS Score: L:8.5, R:9, S:8, W:7.5; PCC-India:Jan/15; PCC-Aus: Jan/15;EOI Sub(65 points): 20/Jan/15; Invited: 23/Jan/15; Visa Lodged: 24/Jan/15; Medicals: 11/Feb/15; Grant: 20/MAR/2015


----------



## skksundar

hey Caliban, 

Congrats on your grant! all the very best!!


----------



## lk2015

Caliban_2015 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> Have got my Grant today. Its a Direct Grant for me and my Family.
> 
> ]
> 
> Congrats Caliban


----------



## rameshkd

Caliban_2015 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> Have got my Grant today. Its a Direct Grant for me and my Family.
> 
> Thanks a ton to all the members who have provided such valuable information on this forum. Hats off to you guys.
> 
> Will update the tracker later today.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> __________________
> Visa: 189; Occupation: 261313- Software Engineer; ACS +ve- 12/Jan/15;IELTS Score: L:8.5, R:9, S:8, W:7.5; PCC-India:Jan/15; PCC-Aus: Jan/15;EOI Sub(65 points): 20/Jan/15; Invited: 23/Jan/15; Visa Lodged: 24/Jan/15; Medicals: 11/Feb/15; Grant: 20/MAR/2015


Congratulations. I think we can safely assume now for grants to come in 60 days.


----------



## gomarca

JonDoe said:


> You can call the CO and explain all the three points as per this mail and confirm if anything more needs to be done.


Thank you all for your responses. I did call and the explained:
1) Q19 - Form 80: do it to the best of your knowledge. 
2) PCC: since I lost a passport and didn't know if I had been in a country for more than 12 months (cumulatively) in the past 10 years they said it is safest if I get the PCC. I am highly to do so thru a lawyer acting on my behalf but that will cost me some 2000$ 
3) VAC 2 for partner: they said the department would not ask for it until they have cleared points 1 and 2. Since I got the invoice today, I guess that's it  hoping for grant next week.


----------



## gomarca

Thank you all for your responses. I did call and the explained:
1) Q19 - Form 80: do it to the best of your knowledge. 
2) PCC: since I lost a passport and didn't know if I had been in a country for more than 12 months (cumulatively) in the past 10 years they said it is safest if I get the PCC. I am highly to do so thru a lawyer acting on my behalf but that will cost me some 2000$ 
3) VAC 2 for partner: they said the department would not ask for it until they have cleared points 1 and 2. Since I got the invoice today, I guess that's it  hoping for grant next week.


----------



## gomarca

rakeshrajeev said:


> hi, today I submitted my application for 189 and payment is done. applicants are me, my wife and 2 children below 18. In my application, I filled my parents and In-laws details in the area where it is - Non immigrating family dependents. They are not going to migrate and not going to come. Now the account shows health test and many other forms required for parents and in laws which I was never expecting. Is there anyway I can correct it or remove it? Pls help


Unfortunately there is no way to do that. I made the same mistake and I ended up having to:
1) do their medicals
2) upload Form 80 for them
3) Get PCC for both of them

All this came automatically in my Immi account after lodging. Sorry mate


----------



## prashanth8101

Hi All,

I have a query regarding 190. I have got a invitation to apply from NSW Nomination. I have also opted for 189. I have asked my agent he said that its just a invitation from NSW government so need to worry as the application has not been lodged for Nomination and not approved .Its from Skillselect you have to get an invitation(after you state nomination application has been approved) to formally lodge your visa application.So now my question is will I be getting invite for 189 this 27 March.

Regards,
Prashanth


----------



## Silvi6

Hi Guys,

I got my Grant today. Thanks all the members for resolving every query I had. Thanks a lot 


Thanks
Silvi


----------



## BretSavage

Silvi6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my Grant today. Thanks all the members for resolving every query I had. Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Silvi


Congrtz Silvi & all the best...


----------



## scorpio_79

Silvi6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my Grant today. Thanks all the members for resolving every query I had. Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Silvi


Congrats to you


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

*Singapore PCC from India*

Hi friends,

My spouse had resided in Singapore for around 6 + yrs and is now in India.. The CO has asked for a Singapore PCC. 
The Co has issued a letter .

Has anyone applied for it from India?
But my doubt is, after applying will the Singapore police send the PCC to our India address or will communicate directly to Australia DIAC address mentioned in the letter. 
Need your replies .. 

thanks 
priya


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

Silvi6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my Grant today. Thanks all the members for resolving every query I had. Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Silvi


Congrats..


----------



## Ktoda

Silvi6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my Grant today. Thanks all the members for resolving every query I had. Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Silvi


Congrats Silvi..


----------



## Ktoda

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> My spouse had resided in Singapore for around 6 + yrs and is now in India.. The CO has asked for a Singapore PCC.
> The Co has issued a letter .
> 
> Has anyone applied for it from India?
> But my doubt is, after applying will the Singapore police send the PCC to our India address or will communicate directly to Australia DIAC address mentioned in the letter.
> Need your replies ..
> 
> thanks
> priya


As far as i know, Singapore Police wont communicate to Australia DIAC instead the PCC letter will be posted to your residential address and you have to scan it and them upload at relevant document section.


----------



## rkr1978

rakeshrajeev said:


> hi, today I submitted my application for 189 and payment is done. applicants are me, my wife and 2 children below 18. In my application, I filled my parents and In-laws details in the area where it is - Non immigrating family dependents. They are not going to migrate and not going to come. Now the account shows health test and many other forms required for parents and in laws which I was never expecting. Is there anyway I can correct it or remove it? Pls help


hi rakeshrajeev,

sorry to ask question on your question. im in similar state as your. wife and 2 kids below 18. please tell me 
1) did u enter details of dependants (migrating and nonmigrating) during visa filing stage
2) how much total cost you had to bear
3) how did you do the payment. I mean which bank card etc etc...


----------



## rkr1978

gomarca said:


> My CO was assigned on Monday (MW from GSM Brisbane team). She asked for:
> 1) Complete Q19 - Form 80. This is my Int'l travel history in the last 10 years which is not to only really long but hard to get as I lost a previous passport. Any suggestions???
> 2) Copy of PCC which I had already supplied. Forwarded a copy by email and stated the date they were uploaded.
> 3) Proof of Partner's English level which I do not have and therefore requested link to pay second installment.
> 
> It's been 2 days with no response from her side. I'm thinking about calling her up tomorrow pm. What do you guys recommend ?
> Thanks in advance!
> Good luck to all still in the waiting list and congrats to recent grants.


why were you asked for partners English level? had you claimed 5 points for spouse..


----------



## rkr1978

funkyzoom said:


> I'm pleased to post here that I got my grant today at 6:45 am India time!
> 
> I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for helping me make the Visa process simple and fast.


hi funkyzoom,
congrats on quick grant,,can you share some inputs on 
1)number of migrating and nonmigrating dependents you had. 
2)total cost you paid
3)payment arrangement


----------



## _shel

rkr1978 said:


> why were you asked for partners English level? had you claimed 5 points for spouse..


 Secondary applicants need to meet the english requirement or you pay a second, very large, fee for them.


----------



## rkr1978

_shel said:


> Secondary applicants need to meet the english requirement or you pay a second, very large, fee for them.


do u mean to say the "second instalment". but what I have read is that for 189 this charge is applicable only to those migrating dependents who are turning 18 at time of application and do not have functional English requirement


----------



## rkr1978

Visa subclass ===Note===Base application charge===Non-internet application charge===Additional applicant charge 18 and over===Additional applicant charge under 18


Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) === 12a=== $3520=== N/A=== $1760=== $880 


12a For applicants who have turned 18 at the time of application and who are assessed as not having functional English the second instalment is $4885. For any other applicant, the second instalment is nil.


Visa Pricing Table - 2 June 2014 to 31 December 2014


----------



## HarishNair2015

*Query on VISA lodging*

Hi Guys,

I have a query on lodging visa. I got an invite on 27th Feb. But i have not yet lodged the visa as i'm still preparing all the documents. My question is will VISA not be granted in case the occupation code i'm filing for is met before i lodge the visa? I see that only a 1000 invites are left for the job code. Is EOI invite essentially blocking one future visa for me ? Or will it reduce based on number of applicants applying for the same job code ?

Thanks & regards
Harish


----------



## rkr1978

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a query on lodging visa. I got an invite on 27th Feb. But i have not yet lodged the visa as i'm still preparing all the documents. My question is will VISA not be granted in case the occupation code i'm filing for is met before i lodge the visa? I see that only a 1000 invites are left for the job code. Is EOI invite essentially blocking one future visa for me ? Or will it reduce based on number of applicants applying for the same job code ?
> 
> Thanks & regards
> Harish


you will have 60 days to file ur visa for invite u get...after that you cant...rest don't think too much about blocking or reducing ...u have 60 days


----------



## gomarca

rkr1978 said:


> do u mean to say the "second instalment". but what I have read is that for 189 this charge is applicable only to those migrating dependents who are turning 18 at time of application and do not have functional English requirement


Yes I meant the second installment also called VAC 2. It is payable if your partner or anyone in your application who is over 18 years old does not meet the min English requirement. If more than one person is in such case, only one fee is required. 
The amount is AUD 4.885 invoiced in one shot. You have 70 days to pay it upon receipt of invoice by email. If you fail to pay within that time frame, your visa will be denied. 

I have received the invoice today. The Immigration Office told me they would only do that once everything is clear for grant as the payment is not due unless a decision is made. Can anyone confirm that? I'm really happy  but don't wanna count the chicken before they hatch :confused2:

One additional remark is that this payment entitles my partner to get up to 500 hrs English training once again arrive. Can anyone share what type of institutions provide such training?? Universities? Community Colleges? Any good one in the Brisbane area?

Thank you all for your input in this process. I wish you all the best and golden email soon


----------



## Shikac

lea2112 said:


> I can imagine how stressful that must be! I really do hope it all works out for you and your family. Well, the CSRS is really the last option! I've been there myself and being on a a temporary bridging visa after your visa had expired is not ideal. If it really happens, just make sure you visit CSRS straight away after the expiry day because if you overstay more than 28 days without contacting the CSRS you get an automatic 3 year ban. Yea, but if I were you I would still look into that just in case.


Lea,

you mentioned 28 days. Does it mean that I can buy 28 days after visa expires and in that period maybe I get an invite and legally apply for 189. Or in that 28 days officially I am without any visa including bridging visa and not eligible to apply onshore?


----------



## Shikac

Guys any advice on below,
Does anyone know if australian study requirement needs to be close related occupation to your nominated occupation as I didn't find that in document checklist but someone mentioned that on the forum. I studied diploma of building design and technology ( currently on 485 visa based on that) but plan to nominate civil engineer from back home? Any advice is appreciated


----------



## Danav_Singh

Shikac said:


> Guys any advice on below,
> Does anyone know if australian study requirement needs to be close related occupation to your nominated occupation as I didn't find that in document checklist but someone mentioned that on the forum. I studied diploma of building design and technology ( currently on 485 visa based on that) but plan to nominate civil engineer from back home? Any advice is appreciated


Is your diploma of 2 years?


----------



## amitkal

How much time does it take to get the invite for EOI for 189 during the period from May - July? Does it depend on the time of year you apply?


----------



## Shikac

Danav_Singh said:


> Is your diploma of 2 years?


Danav,

Yes it is. That is not the question. I have all criteria for australian study and I am on 485 visa based on my studying but my query is if needs to be close related to my nominated occupation.


----------



## Danav_Singh

Shikac said:


> Danav,
> 
> Yes it is. That is not the question. I have all criteria for australian study and I am on 485 visa based on my studying but my query is if needs to be close related to my nominated occupation.


I dont think so...it can be any course....i know many who did 1 years + 1 year course in different subjects and still claimed 5 australian study points. Its just australian study requirement and has nothing to do with nominated occupation.


----------



## Shikac

Danav_Singh said:


> I dont think so...it can be any course....i know many who did 1 years + 1 year course in different subjects and still claimed 5 australian study points. Its just australian study requirement and has nothing to do with nominated occupation.


Danav,
Thanks for that. It's good to hear that someone experienced that before and it was all good.


----------



## NMCHD

Hi Guys,

Was just confused whether I should upload Form 80 for myself and spouse or not :confused2:.

I have been reading a lot in the forum and the tracker as well that many people are not uploading form 80. Though there is no problem in uploading form 80, however in my view, incase it has not been asked for it leads to-

1) Additional document for the CO to verify.
2) God forbid, if there is any mismatch or unintentional error in filling up form 80, unnecessary delay.
3) making the application complicated for the CO. 

These are just my thoughts, which are holding me back from from uploading Form 80, though it's ready at my end. 

Would request seniors to advice on this, so that I can decide accordingly.

Thanks


----------



## Ktoda

Dear all

Me & my spouse just had medicals. My spouse didn't had x-ray as she sign +ve and gynecologist recommended not to go for x-ray as of now as its only 6-7 weeks. I don't want to take risks on this and i prefer baby strongly rather than Visa

knowing my visa will be delayed...but Please post your thoughts, suggestions, advises and getting grant time..!!!

Experts in this forum, please post your thoughts..

Thank you


----------



## gomarca

Ktoda,
IMHO you are putting priorities where they must be. Congrats on the baby to come!!
Now regarding the time frame you expose, I believe there will be little to no impact to your application.
You have 2-3 months from now to grant, which means your wife will have passed the 13 to 14 weeks critical time in pregnacy. You can then decide whether you want to go thru with the x-ray or not.
One thing you should consider is that the risk derivated from exposure to xray radiation during pregnacy is extreamely low.
To be on the safest side, all you should be sure is that the chest xray is done properly to limit as much as possible exposure of the abdominal and pelvic area but again the radiation dose is nowhere near enough to introduce brith defects, cancer or leukemia which are the most commonly associated pathologies with radiation exposure.
My wife is an Orthopedics and Trauma Surgeon (that's why I speak as if I knew something  ) and she underwent a chest xray while pregnant once.
All in all it should be up to you as a family to decide what to do with the guidance of your physician and based on the her clinical record and specifics to your case.
I hope this info helps you.


----------



## Shikac

Ktoda said:


> Dear all
> 
> Me & my spouse just had medicals. My spouse didn't had x-ray as she sign +ve and gynecologist recommended not to go for x-ray as of now as its only 6-7 weeks. I don't want to take risks on this and i prefer baby strongly rather than Visa
> 
> knowing my visa will be delayed...but Please post your thoughts, suggestions, advises and getting grant time..!!!
> 
> Experts in this forum, please post your thoughts..
> 
> Thank you


Ktoda,

congrats on baby on the way. We had been in same situation while ago and my wife was pregnant we didn't want to risk at all therefore we were waiting for baby to be born and then we did her x-ray. She just did all other medical tests apart from x-ray, BUT we have been already in Australia and we have been on bridging visa waiting temporary visa, so time was working in our favour and instead of being in hurry it bought our time. Our 485 visa that we are on now is 18 months, but all up since applied we will be a bit more than 3 years. Once again at that time it was benefit for us (not purposely wanted that, but it worked), but if were waiting for PR it would be different. 
p.s. I don't think it will affect your visa at all it is just timing.

On the end of day as per previous post it is your family decision. 
Good luck with baby and visa too.


----------



## nshah7

*Jan 2015 visa lodged 189*

Hello 

This is my first post and hence expect some inconsistency in the way I use the forum..
Apologies!!!

I have lodged my 189 Visa application on 18 Jan 2015 and am waiting for the grant since I have come across a few cases of direct grants for 22-23 Jan cases..

The case officer has been allocated to me on 19 March 2015 and has sent a request for change in invitation score from 65 to 60. I had claimed 10 points for skilled employment which included paid internship- I have necessary documentation to prove the Work-Ex.. The CO has instead considered only 5 points for the employment post my professional qualification.I have sent the approval letter (through my agent) for reduction of points. 

Is it a good thing to have happened?Also how long will it take now for the completion of assessment.


----------



## HarishNair2015

*Previous Countries of Residence*

Hi Folks,

I'm filling up the Online VISA form & got stuck while i came across a question "Previous countries of residence" . My question is whether short visits for around 9 months also need to be mentioned? The trouble my spouse has been in saudi for 9 months during her childhood & don't remember the residence address. Is this required to mention or can we skip this ?

Appreciate all the help i'm getting from the folks here.

Thanks in advance
Harish


----------



## _shel

If you lived there put it down. If it was a visit dont, you will still have to put it down elsewhere. 

If you cant remember address fine, just say so its accepted that you dont remember everything.


----------



## ImmortalSeed

Quick Q: When a case office is assigned, what is the communication recieved? I got a communication that the Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below. Is this right notification?

*
Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
been allocated for processing. 

This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.*


----------



## ENGR-189

ImmortalSeed said:


> Quick Q: When a case office is assigned, what is the communication recieved? I got a communication that the Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below. Is this right notification?
> 
> *
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> been allocated for processing.
> 
> This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
> processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.*


Seems OKAY, in my case CO directly asked for the missing bits.
Good Luck!


----------



## gomarca

I just received for the second time a correspondence from DIBP stating "Acknowledgement of Application Received".
A part from the date, it is exactly as the one received when I lodged the visa application back in JAN. 
Last Friday I paid the VAC2 invoice so I guess this is generated automatically by the system upon payment clearance. 
Can anyone confirm?


----------



## AnanthProxy

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'm filling up the Online VISA form & got stuck while i came across a question "Previous countries of residence" . My question is whether short visits for around 9 months also need to be mentioned? The trouble my spouse has been in saudi for 9 months during her childhood & don't remember the residence address. Is this required to mention or can we skip this ?
> 
> Appreciate all the help i'm getting from the folks here.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Harish


If it is not a short visit like a week or two or a month please have them registered there. In my case I was in Kuwait for couple of years and dont remember the exact address so I mentioned the locality and said Kuwait. You dont require the exact address but you can say it is Saudi Arabia and any locality if she remembers else it is still fine but record it.


----------



## deeparashmin

As i had filed my application through an agent, i had created a dummy account to check and find out any updates. I had lodged my Visa application on 29th Jan and today i found that the date got updated to 23 mar 2015 that is today and the application status got changed to processing. In this case seniors please suggest what is the status of my application and by when can i expect the GOLDEN MAIL?


----------



## BretSavage

deeparashmin said:


> As i had filed my application through an agent, i had created a dummy account to check and find out any updates. I had lodged my Visa application on 29th Jan and today i found that the date got updated to 23 mar 2015 that is today and the application status got changed to processing. In this case seniors please suggest what is the status of my application and by when can i expect the GOLDEN MAIL?


By the look of things, seems like your application has been allocated to a CO. 
Hopefully in couple of days you will be contacted by department.

All the best.


----------



## agoyal

Hello frnds

One query regarding pcc

Me and my wife are staying in gurgaon for last 5-6 years and we have applied eoi mentioning present address
Our passport addresses are different and we want to get pcc from passport addresses as it takes lesser time.our names are not added in each others passport so we are thinking of gettinh pcc with single status.
Will that be a ok or can there be a issue???


----------



## XINGSINGH

agoyal said:


> Hello frnds
> 
> One query regarding pcc
> 
> Me and my wife are staying in gurgaon for last 5-6 years and we have applied eoi mentioning present address
> Our passport addresses are different and we want to get pcc from passport addresses as it takes lesser time.our names are not added in each others passport so we are thinking of gettinh pcc with single status.
> Will that be a ok or can there be a issue???


Go to your home town and get your pcc done and when you create login id for pcc don't mention you are married


----------



## Ravikrishna

Hi All,

I have lodged my Visa on 28th January 2015. I got a mail from GSM Brisbane today asking for some additional documents which includes Form 80, Police Clearance Certificates and Evidence of Overseas studies. But i have already uploaded both my Indian PCC and AFP when i lodged my visa. Is it normal to ask us to submit it again?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Category 189, EOI submitted 60 points - 7-Jan-15, EOI Invite 23-Jan-15, Visa application - 28-Jan-15, ALL Documents uploaded except Form 80. CO-23.03.2015 Grant ?


----------



## agoyal

XINGSINGH said:


> Go to your home town and get your pcc done and when you create login id for pcc don't mention you are married


Thanks xing
One more query about the process.

If i am right,i need to apply online and they will give me the appointment date in chd. Office.and i should get pcc same day when i go there??


----------



## Ktoda

gomarca said:


> Ktoda,
> IMHO you are putting priorities where they must be. Congrats on the baby to come!!
> Now regarding the time frame you expose, I believe there will be little to no impact to your application.
> You have 2-3 months from now to grant, which means your wife will have passed the 13 to 14 weeks critical time in pregnacy. You can then decide whether you want to go thru with the x-ray or not.
> One thing you should consider is that the risk derivated from exposure to xray radiation during pregnacy is extreamely low.
> To be on the safest side, all you should be sure is that the chest xray is done properly to limit as much as possible exposure of the abdominal and pelvic area but again the radiation dose is nowhere near enough to introduce brith defects, cancer or leukemia which are the most commonly associated pathologies with radiation exposure.
> My wife is an Orthopedics and Trauma Surgeon (that's why I speak as if I knew something  ) and she underwent a chest xray while pregnant once.
> All in all it should be up to you as a family to decide what to do with the guidance of your physician and based on the her clinical record and specifics to your case.
> I hope this info helps you.


Thanks a lot gomarca for all your valuable and helpful advises

current Doctor advised something like they will shield the stomach and can take the x-ray of chest but its up to Gynecologist to take a word before proceeding and that why i stopped..however we tried to reach their mobile but didn't get luck at the time of medicals.. we are planning to meet her directly and then decide.!!!

just thinking can my spouse go for x-ray after 15th Week (ie waiting for another 7-8 more weeks)


----------



## Ktoda

Shikac said:


> Ktoda,
> 
> congrats on baby on the way. We had been in same situation while ago and my wife was pregnant we didn't want to risk at all therefore we were waiting for baby to be born and then we did her x-ray. She just did all other medical tests apart from x-ray, BUT we have been already in Australia and we have been on bridging visa waiting temporary visa, so time was working in our favour and instead of being in hurry it bought our time. Our 485 visa that we are on now is 18 months, but all up since applied we will be a bit more than 3 years. Once again at that time it was benefit for us (not purposely wanted that, but it worked), but if were waiting for PR it would be different.
> p.s. I don't think it will affect your visa at all it is just timing.
> 
> On the end of day as per previous post it is your family decision.
> Good luck with baby and visa too.


Thanks a lot for your advises

Even its the same here other than x-ray, my spouse completed all the tests

Oh ok. As you ppl are already there in AUS, you got the bridging visa. Is there any chance from outside AUS, we will get this type of visa...??

Sorry to ask,,understanding whats the benefit


----------



## AnanthProxy

Ravikrishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my Visa on 28th January 2015. I got a mail from GSM Brisbane today asking for some additional documents which includes Form 80, Police Clearance Certificates and Evidence of Overseas studies. But i have already uploaded both my Indian PCC and AFP when i lodged my visa. Is it normal to ask us to submit it again?
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Category 189, EOI submitted 60 points - 7-Jan-15, EOI Invite 23-Jan-15, Visa application - 28-Jan-15, ALL Documents uploaded except Form 80. CO-23.03.2015 Grant ?


Yup Very normal! You can call them up and tell them on which heading that you have uploaded and if lucky they may approve it while you are on call with them. Best thing call them!


----------



## Ravikrishna

Thanks Ananth


----------



## Kat20

Ravikrishna said:


> Thanks Ananth


Fingers crossed. Ravikrishna, we are in similar stage, applied visa on 28th jan. Hoping to get the grant soon


----------



## Shikac

Ktoda said:


> Thanks a lot for your advises
> 
> Even its the same here other than x-ray, my spouse completed all the tests
> 
> Oh ok. As you ppl are already there in AUS, you got the bridging visa. Is there any chance from outside AUS, we will get this type of visa...??
> 
> Sorry to ask,,understanding whats the benefit


Ktoda,

Bridging visa is designed for people who are already in Australia to allow them to stay in the country while their another visa is still in process(on shore application). Therefore, I don't think that you can get any bridging visa if you are applying from outside (Off shore application)


----------



## deeparashmin

Its quite normal. I too got a mail to send PCC, form80 irrespective of uploading all these initially itself. Just go ahead mailing them the docs and wait for the great Golden Mail


----------



## deeparashmin

Ravikrishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my Visa on 28th January 2015. I got a mail from GSM Brisbane today asking for some additional documents which includes Form 80, Police Clearance Certificates and Evidence of Overseas studies. But i have already uploaded both my Indian PCC and AFP when i lodged my visa. Is it normal to ask us to submit it again?
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Category 189, EOI submitted 60 points - 7-Jan-15, EOI Invite 23-Jan-15, Visa application - 28-Jan-15, ALL Documents uploaded except Form 80. CO-23.03.2015 Grant ?


Its quite normal. I too got a mail to send PCC, form80 irrespective of uploading all these initially itself. Just go ahead mailing them the docs and wait for the great Golden Mail


----------



## nicemathan

Answered here ---> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7830.html#post6738106




sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am also eagerly waiting for the invite and in the meanwhile please clear one query.
> Is it mandatory for spouse to give English exam? or just work ex. and qualifications are enough to prove english requirement.
> 
> Please clear this doubt.
> 
> Thanks....


----------



## viju_009

Dear Friends,

With grace of god, we have got our grant today. Very happy at the same time nervous about what to do next.

Would like to thank each and every one of you for patiently replying to our queries and also being a moral support.


----------



## nicemathan

CongratZ Viju  Enjoy



viju_009 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> With grace of god, we have got our grant today. Very happy at the same time nervous about what to do next.
> 
> Would like to thank each and every one of you for patiently replying to our queries and also being a moral support.


----------



## mkkerai

viju_009 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> With grace of god, we have got our grant today. Very happy at the same time nervous about what to do next.
> 
> Would like to thank each and every one of you for patiently replying to our queries and also being a moral support.


Congratulations viju


----------



## NMCHD

viju_009 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> With grace of god, we have got our grant today. Very happy at the same time nervous about what to do next.
> 
> Would like to thank each and every one of you for patiently replying to our queries and also being a moral support.


Congrats Viju..


----------



## Jungle_boy

Hello everyone,
I have an inquiry and I hope to get the answer. I submitted my application on Feb, and uploaded all the documents and PCC before 1 week. also did the MED.

My question is about my wife, currently am living in Kuwait and she used to come with our kids to Kuwait on a family visit visas and stay here for 3 months or less. she stayed for more than 12 months in total since 2008, but according to Kuwait Law they can't issue her a PCC since she didn't have a residency in Kuwait & Civil ID number. Will the CO accept this fact, Are they already aware of the regulations of each country and what can I provide to proof this fact. I already have copies of her visit visas.

Awaiting your valuable feedbacks.

Thanks.


----------



## nshah7

*Reduction of points by CO*

Hello 

Can some one please please advise me about my query regarding the reduction of points by CO.. My detailed query is contained on a couple of pages back...
Am very very nervous. Please guide.


----------



## Appi

Hello.. 
I want to know about the timeline and sequence involved after one applies for visa ? Is it 5 step process: 
Online Visa Application & Fee Paid《1 》CO appointed 《 2》 Medical《 3》 PCC《 4 》 Vsa Grant. 
So, time span for each
《1》 ➡1 month
《2》 ➡ 1 week 
《3》 ➡ 1 week
《4》 ➡ 1 month 

Correct me if the timeline is wrong... if any additional step is there, plz include. 

I need this detail as I have to plan 2 short trips for abroad inbetween this time span. Your help will be deeply appreciated  !!


----------



## Teddy110

nshah7 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can some one please please advise me about my query regarding the reduction of points by CO.. My detailed query is contained on a couple of pages back...
> Am very very nervous. Please guide.


dont worry mate. Normally CO wont ask but give u a direct refusal letter so he/she gives u a chance to correct it to give u a grant.


----------



## JonDoe

Appi said:


> Hello..
> I want to know about the timeline and sequence involved after one applies for visa ? Is it 5 step process:
> Online Visa Application & Fee Paid《1 》CO appointed 《 2》 Medical《 3》 PCC《 4 》 Vsa Grant.
> So, time span for each
> 《1》 ➡1 month
> 《2》 ➡ 1 week
> 《3》 ➡ 1 week
> 《4》 ➡ 1 month
> 
> Correct me if the timeline is wrong... if any additional step is there, plz include.
> 
> I need this detail as I have to plan 2 short trips for abroad inbetween this time span. Your help will be deeply appreciated  !!


Officially the CO can be allocated anytime within 90 days. Practically based on the tracker it is 55-65 days post paying Visa fees. 
Medicals/PCC- you have 2 options. 1) Do it proactively. This can be done within the 2 months time of the CO getting allocated. 2) You can wait for the CO to come and ask for it. When the CO asks he gives 28 days to complete the PCC and Medical. PCC in India takes roughly 1-2 weeks given normal circumstances and if you stay in a town having a Passport office. Medicals take 7-10 days to reflect post medical test.

Some people prefer getting a grant as early as possible so proactively do the PCC and Medicals. Some people want to delay it so they wait for the CO to ask for it and then do it.

The choice is yours.


----------



## Ravikrishna

Hi All,

I have been asked to provide the Evidence of overseas study by the CO.
And this is what is given in the covering letter from CO
"Evidence of overseas study
Please provide evidence of completion of your Bahelor degree. This may include course
completion letter(s), academic transcript(s) and/or qualification(s) obtained."
I did my bachelor degree in Kerala University and we are not given a transcript unless we apply for it. Even if we apply for it, it normally takes up to 3 months to get one(the person has to appear himself as well). Since i am in Australia it will be really hard to get one in this last moment. Instead, i have the bachelors Degree Certificate and Provisional Certificate. Would that be enough? Has anyone been in a similar situation before? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Ravi
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Category 189, EOI submitted 60 points - 7-Jan-15, EOI Invite 23-Jan-15, Visa application - 28-Jan-15, ALL Documents uploaded except Form 80. CO-23.03.2015 Grant ?


----------



## cantthinkofone

Ravikrishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been asked to provide the Evidence of overseas study by the CO.
> And this is what is given in the covering letter from CO
> "Evidence of overseas study
> Please provide evidence of completion of your Bahelor degree. This may include course
> completion letter(s), academic transcript(s) and/or qualification(s) obtained."
> I did my bachelor degree in Kerala University and we are not given a transcript unless we apply for it. Even if we apply for it, it normally takes up to 3 months to get one(the person has to appear himself as well). Since i am in Australia it will be really hard to get one in this last moment. Instead, i have the bachelors Degree Certificate and Provisional Certificate. Would that be enough? Has anyone been in a similar situation before? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ravi
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Category 189, EOI submitted 60 points - 7-Jan-15, EOI Invite 23-Jan-15, Visa application - 28-Jan-15, ALL Documents uploaded except Form 80. CO-23.03.2015 Grant ?


How about your degree certificate?


----------



## Ravikrishna

i have my degree certificate. Would that be enough?


----------



## cantthinkofone

Ravikrishna said:


> i have my degree certificate. Would that be enough?


Upload it, and explain about the transcript


----------



## Ravikrishna

cantthinkofone said:


> Upload it, and explain about the transcript



OKAY..thanks for the response..!


----------



## Appi

JonDoe said:


> Officially the CO can be allocated anytime within 90 days. Practically based on the tracker it is 55-65 days post paying Visa fees.
> Medicals/PCC- you have 2 options. 1) Do it proactively. This can be done within the 2 months time of the CO getting allocated. 2) You can wait for the CO to come and ask for it. When the CO asks he gives 28 days to complete the PCC and Medical. PCC in India takes roughly 1-2 weeks given normal circumstances and if you stay in a town having a Passport office. Medicals take 7-10 days to reflect post medical test.
> 
> Some people prefer getting a grant as early as possible so proactively do the PCC and Medicals. Some people want to delay it so they wait for the CO to ask for it and then do it.
> 
> The choice is yours.


Thanks JonDoe

And how much time does it take after medicals to get the grant ?


----------



## raylangivens

Hi,

My Application is with Adelaide Team. 
I have had 3 email conversations with them and every time I got a response from a different person - all 3 have 'Case Officer' in their signature.

I am not sure who is my CO.

Also, if I need to call the Adelaide team and talk to my CO, how do I do that? What number do I call?

Thanks.


----------



## pratik2077

Ravikrishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been asked to provide the Evidence of overseas study by the CO.
> And this is what is given in the covering letter from CO
> "Evidence of overseas study
> Please provide evidence of completion of your Bahelor degree. This may include course
> completion letter(s), academic transcript(s) and/or qualification(s) obtained."
> I did my bachelor degree in Kerala University and we are not given a transcript unless we apply for it. Even if we apply for it, it normally takes up to 3 months to get one(the person has to appear himself as well). Since i am in Australia it will be really hard to get one in this last moment. Instead, i have the bachelors Degree Certificate and Provisional Certificate. Would that be enough? Has anyone been in a similar situation before? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ravi
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Category 189, EOI submitted 60 points - 7-Jan-15, EOI Invite 23-Jan-15, Visa application - 28-Jan-15, ALL Documents uploaded except Form 80. CO-23.03.2015 Grant ?


Ravi - I am from Gujarat and in my university provide transcript with in 2-3 days.

What I suggest you talk with college principal and send scan copy of B.E documents.so they can provide you with in week.

-pratik


----------



## NMCHD

New week..but not much movement observed in terms of Grants, as compared to the last week.

Anyone has an idea, what could be the reasons..


----------



## Ben-HH

Hi guys


Just to let you know that we have received (family of 5) our direct grant today!

Thanks to everyone for the help and support!


----------



## Jungle_boy

Jungle_boy said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have an inquiry and I hope to get the answer. I submitted my application on Feb, and uploaded all the documents and PCC before 1 week. also did the MED.
> 
> My question is about my wife, currently am living in Kuwait and she used to come with our kids to Kuwait on a family visit visas and stay here for 3 months or less. she stayed for more than 12 months in total since 2008, but according to Kuwait Law they can't issue her a PCC since she didn't have a residency in Kuwait & Civil ID number. Will the CO accept this fact, Are they already aware of the regulations of each country and what can I provide to proof this fact. I already have copies of her visit visas.
> 
> Awaiting your valuable feedbacks.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello everyone, any one can advise plz :confused2:


----------



## Teddy110

NMCHD said:


> New week..but not much movement observed in terms of Grants, as compared to the last week.
> 
> Anyone has an idea, what could be the reasons..


I dont know who edited the sheet but this morning I just saw 5 grants for today and 5 grants for yesterday


----------



## Jungle_boy

Teddy110 said:


> I dont know who edited the sheet but this morning I just saw 5 grants for today and 5 grants for yesterday


Can u plz share the sheet link ? thnx in advance


----------



## NMCHD

Ben-HH said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just to let you know that we have received (family of 5) our direct grant today!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help and support!


Hi

Many congrats..what is ur lodge date..


----------



## NMCHD

Teddy110 said:


> I dont know who edited the sheet but this morning I just saw 5 grants for today and 5 grants for yesterday


If the updations are correct...its a gud sign..


----------



## Teddy110

Jungle_boy said:


> Can u plz share the sheet link ? thnx in advance


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277. Cheers


----------



## Teddy110

NMCHD said:


> If the updations are correct...its a gud sign..


So someone has changed it back to yesterday sheet and its not reflected the current situation anymore


----------



## Ben-HH

NMCHD said:


> Hi
> 
> Many congrats..what is ur lodge date..


Its in my signature  but here we go again: 26.01.15/27.01.15


----------



## BretSavage

Ben-HH said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> Just to let you know that we have received (family of 5) our direct grant today!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help and support!


Congrtz Ben-HH & all the best....


----------



## nicemathan

On Australian day the member has applied, i.e Jan 26th 



NMCHD said:


> Hi
> 
> Many congrats..what is ur lodge date..


----------



## nicemathan

CongratZ Ben.   So when have you planned your permanent move to Oz, please.



Ben-HH said:


> Its in my signature  but here we go again: 26.01.15/27.01.15


----------



## NMCHD

Ben-HH said:


> Its in my signature  but here we go again: 26.01.15/27.01.15


My friend I was accessing thru mobile app, hence signature not visible... Cheers..


----------



## Ben-HH

nicemathan said:


> CongratZ Ben.   So when have you planned your permanent move to Oz, please.


Probably July. A "bit" depending on the job ;-)


----------



## Jungle_boy

Teddy110 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277. Cheers


thnx dear .. all the best


----------



## nicemathan

All the very best mate    



Ben-HH said:


> Probably July. A "bit" depending on the job ;-)


----------



## vinny08

guys i have paid fees on 17th march ... waiting for grant...

just wanted to understand what is form 80? i haven't filled anything like that!


----------



## KeeDa

vinny08 said:


> guys i have paid fees on 17th march ... waiting for grant...
> 
> just wanted to understand what is form 80? i haven't filled anything like that!


Welcome to the forums. I hope you have filled in the online application and provided all other forms and documentation. Its not just about paying fees


----------



## vinny08

KeeDa said:


> Welcome to the forums. I hope you have filled in the online application and provided all other forms and documentation. Its not just about paying fees


Thanks KeeDa, oh ya.... i did all that jazz which took more than 3 hours.... 
hope all was done accurately... 

Medicals & PCC also done.... fingers crossed

but form 80  - no clue


----------



## vinny08

I am going through the posts and realised that current wait time is almost 2 months for visa grant????????? a whhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaattt!!!


----------



## Ben-HH

vinny08 said:


> I am going through the posts and realised that current wait time is almost 2 months for visa grant????????? a whhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaattt!!!


That's actually pretty quick given that the average time they DIBP state is 3 months!


----------



## vinny08

Ben-HH said:


> That's actually pretty quick given that the average time they DIBP state is 3 months!



i wasnt expecting that long wait... 

anyways... whats the rush! right??!!!??!!


----------



## Teddy110

Guys! Does anyone know what happened to the visa tracker?


----------



## nicemathan

Its asking for google/gmail account details. 

I am not sure whether I will share my google account to access this sheet.

Better to get updates on this forum thread. This is my opinion.



Teddy110 said:


> Guys! Does anyone know what happened to the visa tracker?


----------



## gagandeep2900

HI Everyone

Am new to this group. Have also applied under 189, EOI recieved on 13th march , Lodged visa with all doc on 18th march. Medicals reports still to be updated by Hospital authorities. 

PCC done. So whats next. How much time it usually takes to get a CO and what usually he asks if all education and experience documents are properly uploaded.


----------



## nicemathan

Going by the trend, if you have all the documents uploaded then it roughly takes 55-65 days for either direct grant OR communication from CO with further clarification.

So, you can expect one among the above two around May 18th-22nd / 25th-29th 2015.

Just one more clarification are you processing of your own or via an agent ?

Welcome to the waiting gang... 



gagandeep2900 said:


> HI Everyone
> 
> Am new to this group. Have also applied under 189, EOI recieved on 13th march , Lodged visa with all doc on 18th march. Medicals reports still to be updated by Hospital authorities.
> 
> PCC done. So whats next. How much time it usually takes to get a CO and what usually he asks if all education and experience documents are properly uploaded.


----------



## HarishNair2015

*Spouse documents*

Hi ,

I have a query regarding spouse documents to upload. I don't see it mentioned in the immi site checklist about uploading degree certificates/marklist etc for spouse. Is it mandatory? However, in one of posts from this forum, it was mentioned that both degree certificate and marklist for spouse also is required. My spouse has not yet collected her degree certificate? will it be a problem ?

Thanks in advance.
Harish


----------



## NMCHD

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have a query regarding spouse documents to upload. I don't see it mentioned in the immi site checklist about uploading degree certificates/marklist etc for spouse. Is it mandatory? However, in one of posts from this forum, it was mentioned that both degree certificate and marklist for spouse also is required. My spouse has not yet collected her degree certificate? will it be a problem ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Harish


I dont think its mandatory, incase you are not claiming points for your spouse. You can upload all that you have.


----------



## HarishNair2015

Thanks for quick response.



NMCHD said:


> I dont think its mandatory, incase you are not claiming points for your spouse. You can upload all that you have.


----------



## raghavbaleedpalli

*processing time*

I called up the general enquiries number some 18 hours back and requested to know when a co can be assigned for my 29 January 2015 filled 189 application...
I am told by the polite executive that they are currently processing Dec 2014 189 visas and it takes minimum 3 months to process...
I told her that 4 Dec 2014 could be the oldest application being processed but there is no mention of youngest application in processing. The immi website gives half information. I further mentioned that there are dozens and dozens of people who got 189 that were filled on until mid january 2015.
The polite lady very assertively mentioned that I shouldn't consider forums and other sources to know the processing time and for sure they are not processing any January 2015 filled applications.

I thanked her and disconnected the line.

I see some applications filled on 29-Jan have received direct grants or co assigned. .. waiting for my turn...

If anyone happens to call them to enquire about allocation, its wise to expect courtesy but no valuable information other than some disappointment due to half information.


----------



## nicemathan

You are processing of your own OR through an agent.

Hold your horses for few more days or a week you will get the contact from DIBP



raghavbaleedpalli said:


> I called up the general enquiries number some 18 hours back and requested to know when a co can be assigned for my 29 January 2015 filled 189 application...
> I am told by the polite executive that they are currently processing Dec 2014 189 visas and it takes minimum 3 months to process...
> I told her that 4 Dec 2014 could be the oldest application being processed but there is no mention of youngest application in processing. The immi website gives half information. I further mentioned that there are dozens and dozens of people who got 189 that were filled on until mid january 2015.
> The polite lady very assertively mentioned that I shouldn't consider forums and other sources to know the processing time and for sure they are not processing any January 2015 filled applications.
> 
> I thanked her and disconnected the line.
> 
> I see some applications filled on 29-Jan have received direct grants or co assigned. .. waiting for my turn...
> 
> If anyone happens to call them to enquire about allocation, its wise to expect courtesy but no valuable information other than some disappointment due to half information.


----------



## raghavbaleedpalli

nicemathan said:


> You are processing of your own OR through an agent.
> 
> Hold your horses for few more days or a week you will get the contact from DIBP


Through an agent...
Thats for sure...DIBP will contact me sooner or later. they are paid the visa application fee for that only....


Its an info for those who end up calling the general enquiries number that they go by half information and can sound illogical at times.


----------



## nicemathan

The reason I asked the query on whether you are processing of your own or via an agent, is precisely for the following point.

I have notice in forum that when an applicant is processing of (his/her) own; CO tend to share little more meaningful information, on the other hand when an applicant has already authorized an agent as official communication contact and he/she too end-up following-up with the department they tend to discourage this pattern. 

Basically, to avoid duplication of effort in sharing the same or similar information with both the authorized agent and then the caller (applicant)....

I hope you got my point. 



raghavbaleedpalli said:


> Through an agent...
> Thats for sure...DIBP will contact me sooner or later. they are paid the visa application fee for that only....
> 
> 
> Its an info for those who end up calling the general enquiries number that they go by half information and can sound illogical at times.


----------



## raghavbaleedpalli

nicemathan said:


> The reason I asked the query on whether you are processing of your own or via an agent, is precisely for the following point.
> 
> I have notice in forum that when an applicant is processing of (his/her) own; CO tend to share little more meaningful information, on the other hand when an applicant has already authorized an agent as official communication contact and he/she too end-up following-up with the department they tend to discourage this pattern.
> 
> Basically, to avoid duplication of effort in sharing the same or similar information with both the authorized agent and then the caller (applicant)....
> 
> I hope you got my point.


I see your point. ...
In last 2 months, I called them thrice... they neither ask for TRN nor if an authorised agent is nominated. ..
Simply read out what's mentioned in their website.... like.... 75% of applications in minimum 3 months ...blah..blah......
If this forum had not existed, I would have left hope of Visa anytime sooner, after I called them first time...
Thanks to all who participate and contribute here...


----------



## Teddy110

Any updates for today guys?


----------



## raghavbaleedpalli

The google sheet with visa details went missing or restricted access mode.. I sent a request for access. Anyone has any idea if it moved to a different location or otherwise !?


----------



## gomarca

Guys, happy to announce that yesterday I was finally granted my PR.
Looking forward to first entry in May. As of now, I don't know when we will move permanently but hopefully soon.
Wanted to thank you all for the guidance and wish you the best of luck in your processes.


----------



## Teddy110

congrats gomarca!

Please update status to this link below. Thanks

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0N0MDuF-EjT0EEZmQE0/edit?pli=1#gid=1521985861


----------



## NMCHD

gomarca said:


> Guys, happy to announce that yesterday I was finally granted my PR.
> Looking forward to first entry in May. As of now, I don't know when we will move permanently but hopefully soon.
> Wanted to thank you all for the guidance and wish you the best of luck in your processes.


Congrats mate..


----------



## NMCHD

gomarca said:


> Guys, happy to announce that yesterday I was finally granted my PR.
> Looking forward to first entry in May. As of now, I don't know when we will move permanently but hopefully soon.
> Wanted to thank you all for the guidance and wish you the best of luck in your processes.


Ur application date please. (Accessing from mobile, hence signature not visible)


----------



## Jungle_boy

Hi Guys, I lodged y application and paid the fees on 5th Feb 2015, but uploaded the documents on 5th March 2015, even some documents I added later, So my question is: Should I calculate the waiting time for CO or grant from day of lodgment or day of uploading the documents.

Thanks for ur efforts.


----------



## NMCHD

Jungle_boy said:


> Hi Guys, I lodged y application and paid the fees on 5th Feb 2015, but uploaded the documents on 5th March 2015, even some documents I added later, So my question is: Should I calculate the waiting time for CO or grant from day of lodgment or day of uploading the documents.
> 
> Thanks for ur efforts.


From the date of fee payment..even I paid the fees on 5th Feb (IST)..all the best.


----------



## Jungle_boy

NMCHD said:


> From the date of fee payment..even I paid the fees on 5th Feb (IST)..all the best.


Thanks dear for ur quick response ... I have submitted an inquiry for my spouse PCC twice , Can u help me plz if u have any idea or refer to someone can advise. Thanks.


----------



## NMCHD

Jungle_boy said:


> Thanks dear for ur quick response ... I have submitted an inquiry for my spouse PCC twice , Can u help me plz if u have any idea or refer to someone can advise. Thanks.


Not too sure about the PCC, since I got mine the very same day. I am sure our experts on the thread would be able to help u out.

Try to front load everything by this weekend for a speedy grant.


----------



## Ben-HH

gomarca said:


> Guys, happy to announce that yesterday I was finally granted my PR.
> Looking forward to first entry in May. As of now, I don't know when we will move permanently but hopefully soon.
> Wanted to thank you all for the guidance and wish you the best of luck in your processes.


Congratulations! Seems to be the month of Construction PM. So let the competition begin...


----------



## raghavbaleedpalli

Jungle_boy said:


> Thanks dear for ur quick response ... I have submitted an inquiry for my spouse PCC twice , Can u help me plz if u have any idea or refer to someone can advise. Thanks.


When I applied for PCC in feb, the old passport issue date was mentioned with new passport number... i submitted that pcc without noticing
next day i observed the error and went about officers at passport office.... no one was able to help...
i applied for PCC again and the second time it came right...


Can you be more specific about submitting PCC inquiry twice !? Was it similar case as mine or something different !?


----------



## Jungle_boy

NMCHD said:


> Not too sure about the PCC, since I got mine the very same day. I am sure our experts on the thread would be able to help u out.
> 
> Try to front load everything by this weekend for a speedy grant.


Thank you very much for your response. I already uploaded 2 PCC for mine, and one for my spouse. I have copied my earlier question down if you have some answers or know someone who has. thnx in advance


My question is about my wife, currently am living in Kuwait and she used to come with our kids to Kuwait on a family visit visas and stay here for 3 months or less. she stayed for more than 12 months in total since 2008, but according to Kuwait Law they can't issue her a PCC since she didn't have a residency in Kuwait & Civil ID number. Will the CO accept this fact, Are they already aware of the regulations of each country and what can I provide to proof this fact. I already have copies of her visit visas.


----------



## Bakkar

All,
I am happy to announce that , today i received my GRANT in morning after VAC2 payment process.

EOI : submitted 65 points - 6nd Nov'14 : Invited : 7th Nov'14; lodged application Jan 6th 2015. Medicals : Jan 16th 2015, VAC2 Request - Feb 18th 2015, VAC2 Completed - Feb 19th 2015; GRANT - 25 March 2015.


----------



## Ursan

raghavbaleedpalli said:


> I called up the general enquiries number some 18 hours back and requested to know when a co can be assigned for my 29 January 2015 filled 189 application...
> I am told by the polite executive that they are currently processing Dec 2014 189 visas and it takes minimum 3 months to process...
> I told her that 4 Dec 2014 could be the oldest application being processed but there is no mention of youngest application in processing. The immi website gives half information. I further mentioned that there are dozens and dozens of people who got 189 that were filled on until mid january 2015.
> The polite lady very assertively mentioned that I shouldn't consider forums and other sources to know the processing time and for sure they are not processing any January 2015 filled applications.
> 
> I thanked her and disconnected the line.
> 
> I see some applications filled on 29-Jan have received direct grants or co assigned. .. waiting for my turn...
> 
> If anyone happens to call them to enquire about allocation, its wise to expect courtesy but no valuable information other than some disappointment due to half information.


Very typical of the IMMI authorities to not inform anything after the person has waited in the queue for more than 2 hours in once.


----------



## Ursan

raghavbaleedpalli said:


> I see your point. ...
> In last 2 months, I called them thrice... they neither ask for TRN nor if an authorised agent is nominated. ..
> Simply read out what's mentioned in their website.... like.... 75% of applications in minimum 3 months ...blah..blah......
> If this forum had not existed, I would have left hope of Visa anytime sooner, after I called them first time...
> Thanks to all who participate and contribute here...


They do not ask for any of your information because they are the people who are sitting in a call center mate just like you and me..they tend to have very limited information about the processing..it's only when a case office is allocated..they will get all the info and verify your identity before disclosing anything to you. Furthermore, if you have applied through an agent, even CO tend to talk to the agent itself unless there is an emergency situation.


----------



## BretSavage

gomarca said:


> Guys, happy to announce that yesterday I was finally granted my PR.
> Looking forward to first entry in May. As of now, I don't know when we will move permanently but hopefully soon.
> Wanted to thank you all for the guidance and wish you the best of luck in your processes.


Congrtz gomarca & all the best....


----------



## BretSavage

Bakkar said:


> All,
> I am happy to announce that , today i received my GRANT in morning after VAC2 payment process.
> 
> EOI : submitted 65 points - 6nd Nov'14 : Invited : 7th Nov'14; lodged application Jan 6th 2015. Medicals : Jan 16th 2015, VAC2 Request - Feb 18th 2015, VAC2 Completed - Feb 19th 2015; GRANT - 25 March 2015.


Congrtz again Bakkar....


----------



## sahil1604

Hi , Is it only me who has filled application on 6th Jan and as not got a grant... 
No idea how long is the wait... 
Called GSM brisbane number after completing all medicals and pcc and ifnormation asked by CO, the guy who answered told me you will get a mail from us shortly !
And what i got on the email was a big template.... 

We are in process of going through ur appplication .....blah blah.... asking mew to wait till you hear from us regarding more information or the decision.... 
In short - Dont call us and just wait!!

do not know now how long is the wait :noidea::noidea::noidea:


----------



## sahil1604

Bakkar said:


> All,
> I am happy to announce that , today i received my GRANT in morning after VAC2 payment process.
> 
> EOI : submitted 65 points - 6nd Nov'14 : Invited : 7th Nov'14; lodged application Jan 6th 2015. Medicals : Jan 16th 2015, VAC2 Request - Feb 18th 2015, VAC2 Completed - Feb 19th 2015; GRANT - 25 March 2015.



Hi Bakkar, 
Congrats , for the grant.. lane:

what is this VAC2 payment process?


----------



## ImmortalSeed

Dear All, 

Recieved my Direct Grant today! Thank you all!


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Hello everyone,

I submitted my visa application today nd uploaded all the documents as well as paid the visa fee.I uploaded PCC also which leaves me with Medicals only.I have two queries
1. whats next for me to do now 
2. when can i go for medicals


----------



## BretSavage

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I submitted my visa application today nd uploaded all the documents as well as paid the visa fee.I uploaded PCC also which leaves me with Medicals only.I have two queries
> 1. whats next for me to do now
> 2. when can i go for medicals


1- Do your medicals and enjoy the waiting time.
2- Any time you want.


----------



## BretSavage

ImmortalSeed said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Recieved my Direct Grant today! Thank you all!


Congrtz again buddy...


----------



## BretSavage

sahil1604 said:


> Hi Bakkar,
> Congrats , for the grant.. lane:
> 
> what is this VAC2 payment process?


Vac 2 is vocational payment of english language for spouse or any other dependent if you are unable to prove their functional english.


----------



## Jungle_boy

raghavbaleedpalli said:


> When I applied for PCC in feb, the old passport issue date was mentioned with new passport number... i submitted that pcc without noticing
> next day i observed the error and went about officers at passport office.... no one was able to help...
> i applied for PCC again and the second time it came right...
> 
> 
> Can you be more specific about submitting PCC inquiry twice !? Was it similar case as mine or something different !?


No dear, it is different

My question is about my wife, currently am living in Kuwait and she used to come with our kids to Kuwait on a family visit visas and stay here for 3 months or less. she stayed for more than 12 months in total since 2008, but according to Kuwait Law they can't issue her a PCC since she didn't have a residency in Kuwait & Civil ID number. Will the CO accept this fact, Are they already aware of the regulations of each country and what can I provide to proof this fact. I already have copies of her visit visas.


----------



## gomarca

NMCHD said:


> Ur application date please. (Accessing from mobile, hence signature not visible)


12/Jan. CO assigned 13/Mar. VAC2 paid on 20th and Grant on 24th


----------



## gomarca

Ben-HH said:


> Congratulations! Seems to be the month of Construction PM. So let the competition begin...


Congrats mate!! We have the same grant date. When are you planning 1st entry?
They gave until 1/Dec/15 and I will go for holidays in May 
Final move depending on intra-company reloc


----------



## gomarca

BretSavage said:


> Congrtz gomarca & all the best....


Same to you and you all


----------



## gomarca

BretSavage said:


> Vac 2 is vocational payment of english language for spouse or any other dependent if you are unable to prove their functional english.


The explanation is right but VAC actually means Visa Application Charge. 

Now the process is quite simple if you have a credit card.after CO allocation, you will be asked to proof functional English for your dependant. You can either provide proof (the same way you'd do for primary applicant) or opt out to pay a 2nd installment that will allow the dependant to access up to 510 hrs of English course. 
If you choose the later, then you can simply pay online with your card thru the postal billpay service. Should you have no credit card, there are options to pay in person or by mail but that will considerably extend your grant date as it takes time for the payment to clear.


----------



## Ben-HH

gomarca said:


> Congrats mate!! We have the same grant date. When are you planning 1st entry?
> They gave until 1/Dec/15 and I will go for holidays in May
> Final move depending on intra-company reloc


Planning to fly over for job search or start of job by mid June/beg of July. I am in the process of starting my own business so all is a bit depending whether I can land a project or not. Now that I have my grant I will start to reactivate my aussie network and see if I was good at networking or not  The benefit I have is that I have lived and worked as a PM in Sydney 2011-2014.

Where will you relcoate to?


----------



## ~Sparkplug~

Hello everyone,

I was just wondering if I need to submit any payslips while I lodge my visa? 

I am not claiming any points for experience and I just have two years of experience.

Love to hear back from you guys.

Cheers,


----------



## makethingshappen

Hi Expats,

By the grace of Lord Sri Shiridi Sai Ram, received my Direct grant for 189 at 10:00 AM AEST (Melbourne Time) today. Visa Lodged on 29-Jan-2015.

Wish everyone waiting receive their grant soon.

Regards,
makethingshappen


----------



## Ravikrishna

makethingshappen said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> By the grace of Lord Sri Shiridi Sai Ram, received my Direct grant for 189 at 10:00 AM AEST (Melbourne Time) today. Visa Lodged on 29-Jan-2015.
> 
> Wish everyone waiting receive their grant soon.
> 
> Regards,
> makethingshappen


Congrats buddy..!


----------



## deeparashmin

I got the grant today morning after i called up DIPB. Yippiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## NMCHD

makethingshappen said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> By the grace of Lord Sri Shiridi Sai Ram, received my Direct grant for 189 at 10:00 AM AEST (Melbourne Time) today. Visa Lodged on 29-Jan-2015.
> 
> Wish everyone waiting receive their grant soon.
> 
> Regards,
> makethingshappen


Congrats mate


----------



## NMCHD

deeparashmin said:


> I got the grant today morning after i called up DIPB. Yippiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Congrats mate


----------



## sahil1604

deeparashmin said:


> I got the grant today morning after i called up DIPB. Yippiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


/Hey congrats :second:

could you please provide the number on which you called.


----------



## deeparashmin

sahil1604 said:


> /Hey congrats :second:
> 
> could you please provide the number on which you called.


I contacted on the below number
0061731367000


----------



## cooldude555

lea2112 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just thought I would share my good news with you all. I just got my visa 189 granted today. WOOHOOO!=D I submitted the online application on the 02/01/2015 with all forms including PCC and medicals and got a direct grant today. Hopefully, it won't be long for you guys now.


Hey Lea,

Congratulations. When are you planning to move?


----------



## cooldude555

deeparashmin said:


> I got the grant today morning after i called up DIPB. Yippiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Congratulations and all the best. When are you planning to move?


----------



## cooldude555

makethingshappen said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> By the grace of Lord Sri Shiridi Sai Ram, received my Direct grant for 189 at 10:00 AM AEST (Melbourne Time) today. Visa Lodged on 29-Jan-2015.
> 
> Wish everyone waiting receive their grant soon.
> 
> Regards,
> makethingshappen


Congratulations buddy. Thats a great relief. When are you planning your first entry then?


----------



## cooldude555

ImmortalSeed said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Recieved my Direct Grant today! Thank you all!


Congrats buddy


----------



## gagandeep2900

nicemathan said:


> Going by the trend, if you have all the documents uploaded then it roughly takes 55-65 days for either direct grant OR communication from CO with further clarification.
> 
> So, you can expect one among the above two around May 18th-22nd / 25th-29th 2015.
> 
> Just one more clarification are you processing of your own or via an agent ?
> 
> Welcome to the waiting gang...


Thanks buddy for a quick reply .

Yes, i have put my case myself. Does it actually affects ?

moreover , i have few more queries.

1. My medicals are done (4 days back) , and now following message is coming beneath my Elodgement page , does it means Medicals are positive ? (( Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter))
2. After reading this thread ,i came to know about some FORM80 , whats that and where and when it is used? do i have to fill that form and upload it or its solely on request of CO.

3. How is PCC date related to Entry date on VISA ? as my and mine wife PCC date are different , difference of 3 months... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ravikrishna

Hi All,

I got my grant today morning 10.10 am Australian time. I called them up in the morning to check my status and got the grant in 10 mins. Thanks for all the help i received from this forum.

Thanks,
Ravi

Visa Lodged- 28 January, First CO Contact-23March, Grant- 27 March


----------



## vmahajan25

Guys one basic question, I haven't gone thru all pages on this forum but just wanna quick brief before I go further into the process. I am planning to file EOI today and will wait for invite, in meantime can someone tell what all I need to prepare at my end.
1)Any specific documents, what all is required for file the application ?
2) i am staying in Singapore from last 5 years, I think India PCC I can get from embassy, what about PCC if someone is staying outside country, how it works?
3) what is the process for medicals, do I get some link in the invite from where to get the medicals and also when I need to that?
4) in other dependents declaration not in application, can I submit parents name?
5) I don't know yet what all is required to file the application, just if someone can brief it at high level.

Also in case I am not able to file the application within the given timeline, do I need to file Eoi again?

Thanks in advance


----------



## deeparashmin

Ravikrishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today morning 10.10 am Australian time. I called them up in the morning to check my status and got the grant in 10 mins. Thanks for all the help i received from this forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ravi
> 
> Visa Lodged- 28 January, First CO Contact-23March, Grant- 27 March


Awesome. Congratulations !!!!


----------



## lakshmim_84

CO contacted me on 24th march asking for medicals. They have agreed to give me extension till my baby is born. 
However, my husband has to undergo his medicals within 28 days.


----------



## skksundar

Hello All,

I have received my Grant Yesterday. Thank you all very much for the help and support!
The hunt starts now!!
All the very best.


----------



## ENGR-189

vmahajan25 said:


> Guys one basic question, I haven't gone thru all pages on this forum but just wanna quick brief before I go further into the process. I am planning to file EOI today and will wait for invite, in meantime can someone tell what all I need to prepare at my end.
> 1)Any specific documents, what all is required for file the application ?
> 2) i am staying in Singapore from last 5 years, I think India PCC I can get from embassy, what about PCC if someone is staying outside country, how it works?
> 3) what is the process for medicals, do I get some link in the invite from where to get the medicals and also when I need to that?
> 4) in other dependents declaration not in application, can I submit parents name?
> 5) I don't know yet what all is required to file the application, just if someone can brief it at high level.
> 
> Also in case I am not able to file the application within the given timeline, do I need to file Eoi again?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi vmahajan25,

1)Any specific documents, what all is required for file the application ?
Suggest you refer to 189 checklist published on immi website.
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

2) i am staying in Singapore from last 5 years, I think India PCC I can get from embassy, what about PCC if someone is staying outside country, how it works?
This I have no clue about, for myself I got mine from Pak through a contact there and its stamped on in "Issued in the absence of applicant" but it worked just fine with my CO. Suggest visiting the Indian embassy in Sing webpage, they always have such info there OR call them up. Don't wait and start this one asap.

3) what is the process for medicals, do I get some link in the invite from where to get the medicals and also when I need to that?
How it works is, after EOI, you will get an invite. Follow the link in email through to IMMI ACCOUNT. Once your application is lodged under your docs checklist will be a link for your MEDS which will enable you to generate a letter for Med Center. It is all really simple so need not to worry about it for now.
Meds should be done after application is lodged and fee is paid, go for it for UPFRONT LOAD.

4) in other dependents declaration not in application, can I submit parents name?
I am not entirely sure, but I feel that YES you can. But how you'd actually "submit" the names I have no clue about. Point is if you want a visa grant for them you will have to follow the process.

5) I don't know yet what all is required to file the application, just if someone can brief it at high level.
The doc checklist is DA MASTER guide. I did it all by myself, no agent or anything...it guided me all the way home 

All the best.....
& we are here to help!
Cheers

Engr

------------------------------------------------------------------------
ET: 233914
Points: 75
EOI submitted: October 11, 2014
Invite received: October 13, 2014
Application Lodged: December 01, 2014
CO Allocated/PCC & Medicals Request: February 02, 2015 
Grant: March 13, 2015
------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vmahajan25

Many many thanks for the useful info, I think that would help me to give a good start. One more question, do we need to give spouse Ielts score too as I read in the document checklist and at least 6 score in each section, what is score is not 6 in each section?


----------



## nshah7

*221112- Visa Grant*

Hello All

This is to let all of the forum members know, that I have received my 189 Grant today morning.


----------



## BRam111

Hi nshan,

When did you apply?

Ram



nshah7 said:


> Hello All
> 
> This is to let all of the forum members know, that I have received my 189 Grant today morning.


----------



## NMCHD

skksundar said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have received my Grant Yesterday. Thank you all very much for the help and support!
> The hunt starts now!!
> All the very best.


Congratz mate..what was ur application date?


----------



## NMCHD

nshah7 said:


> Hello All
> 
> This is to let all of the forum members know, that I have received my 189 Grant today morning.


Congratz mate..what was ur application date?


----------



## sumanasm

Congrates guys...


----------



## skksundar

NMCHD said:


> Congratz mate..what was ur application date?


Dear NMCHD, 

Here it is in case you're accessing via Mobile. 

--> IELTS - W 7.0 S 7.5 R 9 L 8.5
--> ACS - Submitted - 10 May 2014, +ve Assesment - 13 June
--> Invite - 14-Nov-14
--> Application - Submitted & Paid - 18-Dec-14
--> Docs - 13-Jan-14
--> PCC - self - 29 Dec 2014, Dependents - 10 Feb, 2015
--> CO assigned - 16 Feb 2015
--> Meds - 21-Feb-2015
--> Form 80, PCC, Additional documents - 2-Mar-2015
--> Form 47A, additional documents - 18th March
--> VAC2 payment- 24 March 2015
--> Grant - 26-mar-2015


----------



## nshah7

NMCHD said:


> Congratz mate..what was ur application date?


EOI 5 Dec 2014//Visa Lodged 17 Jan 2015//CO Allocation 20 March 2015//Grant 27 Mar 2015.. Points 60


----------



## nshah7

BRam111 said:


> Hi nshan,
> 
> When did you apply?
> 
> Ram


EOI 5 Dec 2014//Visa Lodged 17 Jan 2015//CO Allocation 20 March 2015//Grant 27 Mar 2015.. Points 60


----------



## rameshkd

Congratulations guys


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa

Hi guys,

one question.

Do I get an automatic BVA with the lodgement? or i need to apply for it separately


----------



## MunishKumar

Guys,

Please let me know if we need to upload Notary attested/certified copy of IELTS test report or the Original test report will be sufficient while lodging VISA application. Thanks.


----------



## BretSavage

MunishKumar said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please let me know if we need to upload Notary attested/certified copy of IELTS test report or the Original test report will be sufficient while lodging VISA application. Thanks.


Original TRF is just fine...


----------



## atmahesh

DeltaIndigoPapa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> one question.
> 
> Do I get an automatic BVA with the lodgement? or i need to apply for it separately


Sorry what is bva?


----------



## BretSavage

atmahesh said:


> Sorry what is bva?


Bridging Visa A

A Bridging visa A (BVA) is a temporary visa. It allows you to stay in Australia after your current substantive visa ceases and while your substantive visa application is being processed. It can be granted if you lodge an application in Australia for a substantive visa while you still hold a substantive visa. A BVA does not allow you to return to Australia if you leave.


----------



## BRam111

Yes, it is automatic if the applicant is living in Australia..

Ram



DeltaIndigoPapa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> one question.
> 
> Do I get an automatic BVA with the lodgement? or i need to apply for it separately


----------



## rakeshrajeev

nshah7 said:


> EOI 5 Dec 2014//Visa Lodged 17 Jan 2015//CO Allocation 20 March 2015//Grant 27 Mar 2015.. Points 60


hi nshah, did you completed your medicals before the CO is assigned or after based on his instruction? I have lodged the VISA app and currently waiting for CO to be assigned. Shall I get my medical done before CO gets assigned?


----------



## Jungle_boy

rakeshrajeev said:


> hi nshah, did you completed your medicals before the CO is assigned or after based on his instruction? I have lodged the VISA app and currently waiting for CO to be assigned. Shall I get my medical done before CO gets assigned?


It is better to frontload all the documents, complete Medicals and PCC in order to get Direct Grant ... Best of luck


----------



## BretSavage

Guys please update the tracker...its working now...thx

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## frank16

I have a 476 visa and it's not expired yet. So, after I have submitted my 189 visa, am I still with 476 or my visa status was changed to BVA? If I am with 476, I can travel around, right? Whereas for BVA, you can't leave Aus.


----------



## dhruv.desai

Application submitted 18-Feb-15
Application fee paid 18-Feb-15
Docs Submitted 21-Feb-15
Medical Certificate/Report	14-Mar-15
Overseas Police Clearance - National	18-Mar-15
CO assigned	??
Visa grant	??


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa

atmahesh said:


> Sorry what is bva?



Bridging Visa A


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa

frank16 said:


> I have a 476 visa and it's not expired yet. So, after I have submitted my 189 visa, am I still with 476 or my visa status was changed to BVA? If I am with 476, I can travel around, right? Whereas for BVA, you can't leave Aus.



I guess so


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa

BRam111 said:


> Yes, it is automatic if the applicant is living in Australia..
> 
> Ram


hey thanks man, 

How about enrolling in medicare? Am i eligible now?


----------



## BRam111

No I do not think so. You need PR for medicare.

Ram



DeltaIndigoPapa said:


> hey thanks man,
> 
> How about enrolling in medicare? Am i eligible now?


----------



## BRam111

Hi,

Today I got a mail from IMMI stating "Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account." But I could not find any message in EOI or my application. Did any one get similar mail?

Ram


----------



## vmahajan25

Guys need quick help, i am submitting EOI, have couple of queries:
1- I need to mention only graduation and post graduation in education history section as that only i got it evaluated from ACS?
2-What is Credentialled community language. 
Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?

Do i have to select No for this as i have no clue related to this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## vmahajan25

Also i have to select No for Australian study requirement as i have done in Australia, its little confusing to me?


----------



## nicemathan

Have you completed your study (any course) in Aus? if yes, then choose yes if not select no.



vmahajan25 said:


> Also i have to select No for Australian study requirement as i have done in Australia, its little confusing to me?


----------



## nicemathan

Education details show whatever was stated during your ACS assessment. Your 1st query looks a bit confusing.

Select No for "Credentialed community language" ; in-case you haven't completed any community language qualification.



vmahajan25 said:


> Guys need quick help, i am submitting EOI, have couple of queries:
> 1- I need to mention only graduation and post graduation in education history section as that only i got it evaluated from ACS?
> 2-What is Credentialled community language.
> Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?
> 
> Do i have to select No for this as i have no clue related to this?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## vmahajan25

'


nicemathan said:


> Education details show whatever was stated during your ACS assessment. Your 1st query looks a bit confusing.
> 
> Select No for "Credentialed community language" ; in-case you haven't completed any community language qualification.


Thanks nicemathan for your reply. Another query is "As ACS deducted mine 3 yrs of exp(Out of 4 yrs in first compnay), so i should split the 2 and fill one year under related to mine employment and other 3 yrs not related to employment."

Also in case i get invitation and i am not able to submit the application by the given time, in that case whats the next steps, do i have to submit EOI again?

Thanks.


----------



## nicemathan

Answered below



vmahajan25 said:


> '
> Thanks nicemathan for your reply. Another query is "As ACS deducted mine 3 yrs of exp(Out of 4 yrs in first compnay), so i should split the 2 and fill one year under related to mine employment and other 3 yrs not related to employment." - *YES*
> 
> Also in case i get invitation and i am not able to submit the application by the given time, in that case whats the next steps, do i have to submit EOI again? -- *YES*
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## dee9999

Hi Expats, I want to prepare the list of documents to be applied for visa 189. I have few queries:- 1. I'm the primary applicant , so all the docs which i submitted during ACS , would be uploaded . Is their anything else for primary applicant? Apart from PCC and medicals. 2. I'm didn't claim any points for my spouse in EOI, and mentioned him my dependent. So in this case , apart from passport, pcc and medicals of my spouse ,would anything else be required ? Do we necessarily need PTE results for spouse or is thr any other way.Pls suggest. 3. Does Form 80 needs to be notarized after signing it? 4. Should we declare parents as non migrant dependents during visa lodgement? If yes , what will be required for them? If not, can we have parents visa to be applied later , if we get a PR (fingers crossed)? What are pros and cons for both. Please suggest and advice.... Thanks in advance. Dee


----------



## sandeepr

BRam111 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I got a mail from IMMI stating "Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account." But I could not find any message in EOI or my application. Did any one get similar mail?
> 
> Ram


Hi Ram,

I got this mail and I too got confused as I was unable to see the mail in Eoi.

But it won't be in the form of mail, once u login to eoi at the bottom you can see correspondence which is the mail they meant. You can see the time and date there.


----------



## NMCHD

sandeepr said:


> Hi Ram,
> 
> I got this mail and I too got confused as I was unable to see the mail in Eoi.
> 
> But it won't be in the form of mail, once u login to eoi at the bottom you can see correspondence which is the mail they meant. You can see the time and date there.


What does the mail say?


----------



## sandeepr

NMCHD said:


> What does the mail say?


The mail says you received a mail in your skillselect.


----------



## NMCHD

sandeepr said:


> The mail says you received a mail in your skillselect.


But what is the correspondence regarding?


----------



## sandeepr

NMCHD said:


> But what is the correspondence regarding?


Its related to your eoi, if u get invited the status changes and u will receive mail regarding change of status but in the mail they won't mention any details. You can see the changes in the bottom section of eoi page.


----------



## NMCHD

Apart from receiving a mail from the CO regarding any clarification that he wants, what are the other indications of CO allocation.

Also, if the CO sends some correspondence, will it be visible under "view correspondence" link im ImmiAccount, or just an Email.

Thanks...


----------



## HarishNair2015

*Query on VISA online docs!*

Hi Guys!


I had few questions on documents to be uploaded on eVISA site especially on how to categorize the documents to upload. 

1. Where can i upload Statutory declaration ? Is it under work reference ?

2. Service Letter/Offer Letter/Promotion Letter/Termination Letter - Is it under Letter/Statement from Employer or employment contract ?

Also, I'm confused whether to group all related docs in one attachment(eg: all service letters of different companies into 1 doc) or to attach all docs for a company into 1 document. But i do not see the section for multiple companies. Hence wanted to clarify. 

Thanks in advance
Harish


----------



## NMCHD

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I had few questions on documents to be uploaded on eVISA site especially on how to categorize the documents to upload.
> 
> 1. Where can i upload Statutory declaration ? Is it under work reference ?
> 
> 2. Service Letter/Offer Letter/Promotion Letter/Termination Letter - Is it under Letter/Statement from Employer or employment contract ?
> 
> Also, I'm confused whether to group all related docs in one attachment(eg: all service letters of different companies into 1 doc) or to attach all docs for a company into 1 document. But i do not see the section for multiple companies. Hence wanted to clarify.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Harish


1) work reference

2) employment contract

It is more important to mention clear description of docs under Description field.

In case u are crossing the file limit then club docs related to one company into 1 file, else it is better to create separate files for the sake of clarity. For ex. payslips of company X into 1file. Also ensure to name the files appropriately.

Hope this helps..


----------



## HarishNair2015

Thanks a bunch.



NMCHD said:


> 1) work reference
> 
> 2) employment contract
> 
> It is more important to mention clear description of docs under Description field.
> 
> In case u are crossing the file limit then club docs related to one company into 1 file, else it is better to create separate files for the sake of clarity. For ex. payslips of company X into 1file. Also ensure to name the files appropriately.
> 
> Hope this helps..


----------



## mahbub717

Can I do my medical before Visa Application? If Yes then what is the process?


----------



## jimypk

mahbub717 said:


> Can I do my medical before Visa Application? If Yes then what is the process?


Yes, you can, simply create account on emidical and get Hap id.

189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


----------



## ManpreetK

Hi Expats,

I just need your quick help. I know that document checklist to be submitted to DIBP has been shared quite a no. of times in the forum. I am not able to find in few of the latest threads/post.
Can someone please share with me.

Appreciate any pointers.
Thanks a lot..
Manpreet.


----------



## BretSavage

ManpreetK said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I just need your quick help. I know that document checklist to be submitted to DIBP has been shared quite a no. of times in the forum. I am not able to find in few of the latest threads/post.
> Can someone please share with me.
> 
> Appreciate any pointers.
> Thanks a lot..
> Manpreet.


Here you go...

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


----------



## ManpreetK

BretSavage said:


> Here you go...
> 
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


Thanks BretSavage.
Saw your signature. Since you have also given PTE-A exam.
A clarification, that how do we get the Score card. I just saw my score online. later got an email that they have sent my score card to DIBP, as specified in the application.
I am not getting an option to download from online. I am not sure then how can we have an option to keep a copy.? Please Let me know if you have any info on the same.
Also, how DIBP has any use to our score card if we have not even applied for visa yet.

Confusion


----------



## BRam111

Hi Sandeep,

I submitted my Visa on 27-Feb-2015 and after that there is no change in correspondence section of EOI. I am confused why I got this mail after 1 month again. 

Ram



sandeepr said:


> Hi Ram,
> 
> I got this mail and I too got confused as I was unable to see the mail in Eoi.
> 
> But it won't be in the form of mail, once u login to eoi at the bottom you can see correspondence which is the mail they meant. You can see the time and date there.


----------



## raghavbaleedpalli

Hello all

I can't thank enough the support this forum has given. When my application IMMI account status was "In Progress" for months, I had no idea when it will get processed. This forum helped me in finding a date by when I can expect my VISA and gave lot of moral support.

I felt, "Its not just me who is undergoing this irritation of waiting for months together. There are dozens of us like me." Mysterious human behavior: when you know you are not the only one, you feel a bit relieved 

Once again thanks to all; lets keep posting our dates here so that it helps the people in queue.

Visa application date: 29-Jan-2015 Direct Grant: 20-March-2015


----------



## Teddy110

raghavbaleedpalli said:


> Hello all
> 
> I can't thank enough the support this forum has given. When my application IMMI account status was "In Progress" for months, I had no idea when it will get processed. This forum helped me in finding a date by when I can expect my VISA and gave lot of moral support.
> 
> I felt, "Its not just me who is undergoing this irritation of waiting for months together. There are dozens of us like me." Mysterious human behavior: when you know you are not the only one, you feel a bit relieved
> 
> Once again thanks to all; lets keep posting our dates here so that it helps the people in queue.
> 
> Visa application date: 29-Jan-2015 Direct Grant: 20-March-2015


Congrats man  so u received ur grant week ago


----------



## raghavbaleedpalli

raghavbaleedpalli said:


> Hello all
> 
> I can't thank enough the support this forum has given. When my application IMMI account status was "In Progress" for months, I had no idea when it will get processed. This forum helped me in finding a date by when I can expect my VISA and gave lot of moral support.
> 
> I felt, "Its not just me who is undergoing this irritation of waiting for months together. There are dozens of us like me." Mysterious human behavior: when you know you are not the only one, you feel a bit relieved
> 
> Once again thanks to all; lets keep posting our dates here so that it helps the people in queue.
> 
> Visa application date: 29-Jan-2015 Direct Grant: 30-March-2015


Corrected the day.


----------



## raghavbaleedpalli

Teddy110 said:


> Congrats man  so u received ur grant week ago


Thanks for pointing out... I corrected the date...


----------



## Teddy110

raghavbaleedpalli said:


> Thanks for pointing out... I corrected the date...


Haha no prob. Pls update the tracker. And congrats again man  have a safe trip to Oz


----------



## NMCHD

Its a GRANT...Yes guys received a direct grant today at 4:40 AM (IST). Lodged the application on 6-Feb-15.

Would like to thank all forum members for their guidance and moral support. This forum is like a second family now. All the best to all who are waiting for the outcome. Trust me your grants are on the way..

Cheers..


----------



## BretSavage

NMCHD said:


> Its a GRANT...Yes guys received a direct grant today at 4:40 AM (IST). Lodged the application on 6-Feb-15.
> 
> Would like to thank all forum members for their guidance and moral support. This forum is like a second family now. All the best to all who are waiting for the outcome. Trust me your grants are on the way..
> 
> Cheers..


Many Congrtz Bro...All the best.

Also plz update the tracker as well...thx


----------



## Teddy110

NMCHD said:


> Its a GRANT...Yes guys received a direct grant today at 4:40 AM (IST). Lodged the application on 6-Feb-15.
> 
> Would like to thank all forum members for their guidance and moral support. This forum is like a second family now. All the best to all who are waiting for the outcome. Trust me your grants are on the way..
> 
> Cheers..


Congrats man! Enjoy ur victory! Big moment in life


----------



## Advika

I have got my Direct Grant today !!!!
I would like to thank this forum for the immense support and Guidance provided.
I know that the journey is only half done and the real challenge lies ahead !!!

Together we can Win 
Adz


----------



## atmahesh

Advika said:


> I have got my Direct Grant today !!!!
> I would like to thank this forum for the immense support and Guidance provided.
> I know that the journey is only half done and the real challenge lies ahead !!!
> 
> Together we can Win
> Adz


Congrats


----------



## atmahesh

NMCHD said:


> Its a GRANT...Yes guys received a direct grant today at 4:40 AM (IST). Lodged the application on 6-Feb-15.
> 
> Would like to thank all forum members for their guidance and moral support. This forum is like a second family now. All the best to all who are waiting for the outcome. Trust me your grants are on the way..
> 
> Cheers..


Congrats


----------



## rameshkd

Advika said:


> I have got my Direct Grant today !!!!
> I would like to thank this forum for the immense support and Guidance provided.
> I know that the journey is only half done and the real challenge lies ahead !!!
> 
> Together we can Win
> Adz


Congratulations. How many days did it take ?


----------



## vicky26

Hi Friends,

Is there any invitation rounds in April'15 & May'15?


----------



## rameshkd

NMCHD said:


> Its a GRANT...Yes guys received a direct grant today at 4:40 AM (IST). Lodged the application on 6-Feb-15.
> 
> Would like to thank all forum members for their guidance and moral support. This forum is like a second family now. All the best to all who are waiting for the outcome. Trust me your grants are on the way..
> 
> Cheers..


Congrtulations !!!


----------



## Advika

rameshkd said:


> Congratulations. How many days did it take ?


It took Exactly two months. I have lodged on 31st Jan 2015.


----------



## BretSavage

Advika said:


> I have got my Direct Grant today !!!!
> I would like to thank this forum for the immense support and Guidance provided.
> I know that the journey is only half done and the real challenge lies ahead !!!
> 
> Together we can Win
> Adz


Congrtz Advika & All the best...

Plz Update tracker...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulations.

Could you please update your signature with your timelines please... 



Advika said:


> I have got my Direct Grant today !!!!
> I would like to thank this forum for the immense support and Guidance provided.
> I know that the journey is only half done and the real challenge lies ahead !!!
> 
> Together we can Win
> Adz


----------



## Shikac

hi there,

can anyone confirm if personal data such as birth certificate, military service, marriage certificate need to be not older than some period (maybe 12 months or similar). Asking because I have those docs that I used for previous visa and they are old sort of 3.5 years


----------



## Advika

nicemathan said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Could you please update your signature with your timelines please...


Thanks  And i have updated the signature


----------



## Victoryvenkat

Hi Advika,

Congratulations!!! Please let me know for which occupation you applied... as you have got the Invite very soon with 60 points 

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## JonDoe

Shikac said:


> hi there,
> 
> can anyone confirm if personal data such as birth certificate, military service, marriage certificate need to be not older than some period (maybe 12 months or similar). Asking because I have those docs that I used for previous visa and they are old sort of 3.5 years


If you are talking about the date of issue of certificat, then I have not heard of any restriction.
I know for sure in case of Birth, Marriage and Degree certificates can be really old.
I guess the same for the other certificates as well.
They should be acceptable. Go ahead.


----------



## Advika

Victoryvenkat said:


> Hi Advika,
> 
> Congratulations!!! Please let me know for which occupation you applied... as you have got the Invite very soon with 60 points
> 
> Thanks
> Venkat


It was for 261313 - Software Engineer


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks buddy for updating signature 



Advika said:


> Thanks  And i have updated the signature


----------



## explorer101

Hello Everyone,

I have received the invitation and now I am filling up the form for Australia visa and there is a section called - "Previous countries of residence".

I have traveled to Australia once and the UK twice on work permit from my company for official project work and stayed there for 4 months, 5 months and 2.5 months respectively - all in different years.

Apart from this, I traveled to Kuwait for only 8 days on a visitor visa to meet my relatives and stayed at their place during this time.

My question is - Do I only need to mention the travel details for Australia and the UK only, or do I need to include Kuwait as well? I have received contradicting information from other people and I am not sure whether to include Kuwait or not. Even my agent is not sure about this. Can someone please confirm this for me? It's real urgent.


----------



## Victoryvenkat

Wow..Nice... I did'nt expect for 261313 the Invitation is received so soon...as its a pro rata arrangement. Even my occupation is the same and am expecting the Invite ASAP.. I really got a belief now that by 2 to 3 rounds can expect the invite 

Thanks for the Info...


----------



## Jungle_boy

prashantdamle said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have received the invitation and now I am filling up the form for Australia visa and there is a section called - "Previous countries of residence".
> 
> I have traveled to Australia once and the UK twice on work permit from my company for official project work and stayed there for 4 months, 5 months and 2.5 months respectively - all in different years.
> 
> Apart from this, I traveled to Kuwait for only 8 days on a visitor visa to meet my relatives and stayed at their place during this time.
> 
> My question is - Do I only need to mention the travel details for Australia and the UK only, or do I need to include Kuwait as well? I have received contradicting information from other people and I am not sure whether to include Kuwait or not. Even my agent is not sure about this. Can someone please confirm this for me? It's real urgent.


It depends .. I have similar situations where I stayed in 2 different countries for 10 months for Project work and I mentioned them as I had a resident address, but I went to Dubai for training purposes where I stayed on a hotel for 5 days and I didn't mention it, if requested form 80, I will mention it. Hope it helps and Good luck


----------



## explorer101

Jungle_boy said:


> It depends .. I have similar situations where I stayed in 2 different countries for 10 months for Project work and I mentioned them as I had a resident address, but I went to Dubai for training purposes where I stayed on a hotel for 5 days and I didn't mention it, if requested form 80, I will mention it. Hope it helps and Good luck


Thanks for confirming this. Actually I have already included my Kuwait visit info in the form. It won't cause me any harm if I leave it? Or is it better to remove Kuwait info from the form?


----------



## Jungle_boy

Keep it man... It will not make any harm since all the travel history is required for the last 10 years in form80 so you can't ignore it... In fact you must mention it.. Am talking about form80


----------



## Victoryvenkat

Hi buddy,

I have a similar question too... I worked in Sweden during last year for 10 months...during that time I visited few countries in Europe....Travelling within europe is like , passport stamping is not there....

So should I mention either in application or even form 80 ? Please let me know..


----------



## r_alaa82

jimypk said:


> Yes, you can, simply create account on emidical and get Hap id.
> 
> 189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


Hi man,
I have a question to you, I see that you provided PCC few days after you got invited .did you get it ready before invitation? I am expecting invitation next round or the following one, do you think I should start collecting them as I have lived in 3 countries in the last three years? 
what about medical.. how long the perocess takes to have the report sent to immigration office?
Thanx in advance


----------



## Jungle_boy

Victoryvenkat said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> I have a similar question too... I worked in Sweden during last year for 10 months...during that time I visited few countries in Europe....Travelling within europe is like , passport stamping is not there....
> 
> So should I mention either in application or even form 80 ? Please let me know..


Hi dear, if you have lived in these countries and had a residential address not hotels or whatever then you have to mention these addresses in the application, for form 80 you have to mention the travel history for the last 10 years even it was 1 or 2 days trip... Good luck


----------



## Ktoda

Hi,

I am not sure where we have to upload the Form-80 other than the below docs... How do I get Form 80.. ? 

Birth or Age, Evidence of 
Character, Evidence of 
Language Ability - English, Evidence of - International English Language Testing System (IELTS)Health, Evidence of
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of 
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of 
Skills Assessment, Evidence of 
Travel Document 
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of 
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of

For Spouse is also same..but with 
Langauge Ability
Relationship certificate

Please help me where I have to fill the Form-80


----------



## dee9999

*Secondary applicant Visa docs( 189)*

HI Expats , 

Need your advice , for SECONDARY APPLICANT DOCS for Visa category 189
Have all of those who have submitted docs have taken up IELTS /PTE -A *FOR SECONDARY APPLICANT* In my case , we got Degree transcripts etc, but it doesn't show English medium ... If people have got some declaration written from College ? Can you share the sample declaration which has worked in your scenario (to show functional english for secondary applicant)

Thanks
Dee


----------



## nicemathan

Under* "Character, Evidence of "* there is a drop down option for Form80 check in your immi account.

Form80 link has been posted in this thread few page back or if I am not wrong in 189/190 visa applicant thread few days back.



Ktoda said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not sure where we have to upload the Form-80 other than the below docs... How do I get Form 80.. ?
> 
> Birth or Age, Evidence of
> Character, Evidence of
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of - International English Language Testing System (IELTS)Health, Evidence of
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of
> Skills Assessment, Evidence of
> Travel Document
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of
> 
> For Spouse is also same..but with
> Langauge Ability
> Relationship certificate
> 
> Please help me where I have to fill the Form-80


----------



## nicemathan

Mostly people have submitted Functional English proof by getting a functional English certificate from the university or college. 

University is better I suppose. You need to walk-in to their office and request for functional English certificate by writing a request letter and the reason why you are seeking it. 

Take original degree certificate; consolidated mark sheet and any-other college original certificates along with xerox copy. 

Probably they might charge you for issuing this certificate via a Demand Draft, it depends on the university and its policy.

People use template something similar to the following; However, all major universities in Indian have their own format and template.

I hope this helps.

*+++++++++++++++
TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN

This is to certify that XXX has passed her Degree from YYY during the period June, 2004 – March, 2007. She was awarded the degree by the ZZZ University in 2008.

The medium of instruction for the above mentioned course was in English for the Entire years of duration both written and spoken. Her Registration Number is ABCD in the University and the entire certificates and marks list issued by the University are True copies and can be verified by concerned with the University. I, the undersigned confirm that the above statements are true and correct to the best of knowledge and belief. 

Authorized Signatory: 

Seal and Stamp of college/University
+++++++++++++++*



dee9999 said:


> HI Expats ,
> 
> Need your advice , for SECONDARY APPLICANT DOCS for Visa category 189
> Have all of those who have submitted docs have taken up IELTS /PTE -A *FOR SECONDARY APPLICANT* In my case , we got Degree transcripts etc, but it doesn't show English medium ... If people have got some declaration written from College ? Can you share the sample declaration which has worked in your scenario (to show functional english for secondary applicant)
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


----------



## dee9999

Ktoda said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not sure where we have to upload the Form-80 other than the below docs... How do I get Form 80.. ?
> 
> Birth or Age, Evidence of
> Character, Evidence of
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of - International English Language Testing System (IELTS)Health, Evidence of
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of
> Skills Assessment, Evidence of
> Travel Document
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of
> 
> For Spouse is also same..but with
> Langauge Ability
> Relationship certificate
> 
> Please help me where I have to fill the Form-80


HI Expats , 

Can someone suggest that for Secondary Applicants , we need to show Work Experience and Qualifications as well?

And for Travel document - Do we need to mention any Leisure trips abroad. I hope not.?(This question might be stupid to ask...but its good to clear it anyway)

Thanks
Dee


----------



## BretSavage

dee9999 said:


> HI Expats ,
> 
> Can someone suggest that for Secondary Applicants , we need to show Work Experience and Qualifications as well?
> 
> And for Travel document - Do we need to mention any Leisure trips abroad. I hope not.?(This question might be stupid to ask...but its good to clear it anyway)
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


You need to submit all work experience if claiming points for secondary applicants.

Ques 19 of from 80 clearly states that you need to mention all international travels in last 10years, including leisure trips & all details (If you need more space use last page....and try to give all details..no matter how many)


----------



## rkr1978

nicemathan said:


> Mostly people have submitted Functional English proof by getting a functional English certificate from the university or college.
> 
> University is better I suppose. You need to walk-in to their office and request for functional English certificate by writing a request letter and the reason why you are seeking it.
> 
> Take original degree certificate; consolidated mark sheet and any-other college original certificates along with xerox copy.
> 
> Probably they might charge you for issuing this certificate via a Demand Draft, it depends on the university and its policy.
> 
> People use template something similar to the following; However, all major universities in Indian have their own format and template.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> *+++++++++++++++
> TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN
> 
> This is to certify that XXX has passed her Degree from YYY during the period June, 2004 – March, 2007. She was awarded the degree by the ZZZ University in 2008.
> 
> The medium of instruction for the above mentioned course was in English for the Entire years of duration both written and spoken. Her Registration Number is ABCD in the University and the entire certificates and marks list issued by the University are True copies and can be verified by concerned with the University. I, the undersigned confirm that the above statements are true and correct to the best of knowledge and belief.
> 
> Authorized Signatory:
> 
> Seal and Stamp of college/University
> +++++++++++++++*


hi nicemathan,

some doubts 

1) wife name should be present name after marriage or old name. i.e. name on the degree certificate (before marriage)


2) why do below text is required

"Her Registration Number is ABCD in the University and the entire certificates and marks list issued by the University are True copies and can be verified by concerned with the University. I, the undersigned confirm that the above statements are true and correct to the best of knowledge and belief. "

We just have to prove that the medium of education was English. By the above statement its as if college is verifying the authenticity of marksheets too.


----------



## NMCHD

rkr1978 said:


> hi nicemathan,
> 
> some doubts
> 
> 1) wife name should be present name after marriage or old name. i.e. name on the degree certificate (before marriage)
> 
> 2) why do below text is required
> 
> "Her Registration Number is ABCD in the University and the entire certificates and marks list issued by the University are True copies and can be verified by concerned with the University. I, the undersigned confirm that the above statements are true and correct to the best of knowledge and belief. "
> 
> We just have to prove that the medium of education was English. By the above statement its as if college is verifying the authenticity of marksheets too.


The name should be as per degree. Your marriage certificate would anyways provide linkage between wife's maiden name and married name.


----------



## nicemathan

1) Spouse name should be same as her degree certificate.

2) The template which I gave is more of a generic one, if you ask, did I used it? Ans: NO, I haven't. Because the university will issue the functional English certificate in their standard template. I gave this for your reference, there is nothing like, hard and fast rule that it must be followed to the letter.



rkr1978 said:


> hi nicemathan,
> 
> some doubts
> 
> 1) wife name should be present name after marriage or old name. i.e. name on the degree certificate (before marriage)
> 
> 
> 2) why do below text is required
> 
> "Her Registration Number is ABCD in the University and the entire certificates and marks list issued by the University are True copies and can be verified by concerned with the University. I, the undersigned confirm that the above statements are true and correct to the best of knowledge and belief. "
> 
> We just have to prove that the medium of education was English. By the above statement its as if college is verifying the authenticity of marksheets too.


----------



## sam24112003

*Finally Submitted*

Finally lodged the visa today and will be uploading all the docs and scheduling my PCC and medical next week. 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## atrain

Hi ,

I am in a state of confusion 

ACS deducted first two years from my experience and gave me a date January 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to ANZSCO Code.

As I would be claiming points for my work after April 2009 will I have to submit offer letters, salary slips for the employers I have worked earlier than 2009 I mean the first two years which are deducted.

Expats Suggest with your expertise .

Thank You


----------



## Jungle_boy

atulraina said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am in a state of confusion
> 
> ACS deducted first two years from my experience and gave me a date January 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to ANZSCO Code.
> 
> As I would be claiming points for my work after April 2009 will I have to submit offer letters, salary slips for the employers I have worked earlier than 2009 I mean the first two years which are deducted.
> 
> Expats Suggest with your expertise .
> 
> Thank You


You need to submit paid employment proofs Ex ( Contract, Job Offer, Salary certificate, payslips, bank statements, etc) for the period that you will claim points for only... Any period before that no proofs required but you have to mention the start date of employment in your application as per your documents, as you mentioned April 2009.. good luck


----------



## atrain

Jungle_boy said:


> You need to submit paid employment proofs Ex ( Contract, Job Offer, Salary certificate, payslips, bank statements, etc) for the period that you will claim points for only... Any period before that no proofs required but you have to mention the start date of employment in your application as per your documents, as you mentioned April 2009.. good luck


one start date of employment will be in offer letter other date is given to me by ACS. Do you mean that I have to mention the start date of employment as what is being mentioned by acs and attach supporting documents from the date mentioned by acs
example 
company 1 worked 1.5 years 
company 2 worked 3 years 

I have to attach the employment proofs for company 2 only as for company 1 the experience is used to meet the skill level met date and after that is the actual employment considered by acs.


----------



## Ktoda

nicemathan said:


> Under* "Character, Evidence of "* there is a drop down option for Form80 check in your immi account.
> 
> Form80 link has been posted in this thread few page back or if I am not wrong in 189/190 visa applicant thread few days back.


Thanks Mathan for replying

isn't it Character/Evidence, we have to upload PCC ??

Okie..as you suggested I will fill the form-80 in that Character/Evidence..

are there any other forms do I need to fill like this ??


----------



## BretSavage

Ktoda said:


> Thanks Mathan for replying
> 
> isn't it Character/Evidence, we have to upload PCC ??
> 
> Okie..as you suggested I will fill the form-80 in that Character/Evidence..
> 
> are there any other forms do I need to fill like this ??


Form 80 is more then sufficient as it has all the details, no other form to fill unless specifically asked by CO. You are good to go.


----------



## Victoryvenkat

Experts advice needed plz... There are still 500 vacancies for applications of Software and Application programmers and I have 60 points and submitted my EOI on 26th March.... Will I get the Invitation in April round ?? Or will I miss out ?  Its really worrying.... 50 : 50 situation....


----------



## nicemathan

Form80 is optional but going by the trend CO's tend to ask them randomly.

Form 1221 (I suppose) do correct any mis-match in earlier provided information. I am not very sure of the purpose of this form.



Ktoda said:


> Thanks Mathan for replying
> 
> isn't it Character/Evidence, we have to upload PCC ??
> 
> Okie..as you suggested I will fill the form-80 in that Character/Evidence..
> 
> are there any other forms do I need to fill like this ??


----------



## nicemathan

Skill select is the best place to get concrete information.

Invitation round details are provided in the skillselect website : SkillSelect

Regarding whether you will get invitation or not; people can only speculate.

Furthermore, if you post this query on EOI submitted thread and read through few pages in that thread you might get an understanding on when to expect invite.



Victoryvenkat said:


> Experts advice needed plz... There are still 500 vacancies for applications of Software and Application programmers and I have 60 points and submitted my EOI on 26th March.... Will I get the Invitation in April round ?? Or will I miss out ?  Its really worrying.... 50 : 50 situation....


----------



## Victoryvenkat

Thanks buddy


----------



## mkkerai

Hi guys 

Got our direct grant this morning, we applied on 3rd Jan 2015, being a long wait but finally got it.

I would like to thank all members for there valuable info provided on this forum which helped us alot.

Thank you


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulation mate...    



mkkerai said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Got our direct grant this morning, we applied on 3rd Jan 2015, being a long wait but finally got it.
> 
> I would like to thank all members for there valuable info provided on this forum which helped us alot.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## nonee17

Dears,

I have completed my visa application and is about to be ready to submit, i have gone through it several times but still scared to submit what if i made a mistake, my application could be rejected ??


----------



## nicemathan

Is there a question or you are just mentioning your state of mind  

Dont worry all will be well.... check your application one more time before submitting.



nonee17 said:


> Dears,
> 
> I have completed my visa application and is about to be ready to submit, i have gone through it several times but still scared to submit what if i made a mistake, my application could be rejected ??


----------



## nonee17

nicemathan said:


> Is there a question or you are just mentioning your state of mind
> 
> Dont worry all will be well.... check your application one more time before submitting.


Thanks nicemathan, i am looking for some boost !!

here is my question 

My wife has not appeared in IELTS as yet, i have scheduled her IELTS, so i have selected "wife not taken english exam in the last 36 months" in the visa lodge page... 

In the case when she gets the ielts result, how can i update the visa application ? or do i need to wait to lodge the application until she gets her ielts result ?????


----------



## nicemathan

Mark that option as NO. 

After submitting your application and paying the fee; if your spouse gives IELTS and gets the required marks upload it under* "Language Ability - English, Evidence of"
*

If possible also check with the University or College to get the Functional English Certificate, proving that the medium of instruction during her education duration was in English. This will save some money rather than sitting for IELTS exams.



nonee17 said:


> Thanks nicemathan, i am looking for some boost !!
> 
> here is my question
> 
> My wife has not appeared in IELTS as yet, i have scheduled her IELTS, so i have selected "wife not taken english exam in the last 36 months" in the visa lodge page...
> 
> In the case when she gets the ielts result, how can i update the visa application ? or do i need to wait to lodge the application until she gets her ielts result ?????


----------



## Jungle_boy

atulraina said:


> one start date of employment will be in offer letter other date is given to me by ACS. Do you mean that I have to mention the start date of employment as what is being mentioned by acs and attach supporting documents from the date mentioned by acs
> example
> company 1 worked 1.5 years
> company 2 worked 3 years
> 
> I have to attach the employment proofs for company 2 only as for company 1 the experience is used to meet the skill level met date and after that is the actual employment considered by acs.


Let's clarify it ... ACS accessed your experience to be equivalent after Jan 2009 .. right ? and you want to claim points after April 2009 ?? Please confirm in order to tell you exactly what to provide.


----------



## nonee17

Jungle_boy said:


> Let's clarify it ... ACS accessed your experience to be equivalent after Jan 2009 .. right ? and you want to claim points after April 2009 ?? Please confirm in order to tell you exactly what to provide.


Please add my question also, what is the harm if we upload documents for the jobs which we are not claiming points for just to show that we are enough proofs to show for each job we have done ???


----------



## Jungle_boy

nonee17 said:


> Please add my question also, what is the harm if we upload documents for the jobs which we are not claiming points for just to show that we are enough proofs to show for each job we have done ???


I don't think it will harm, but it is useless as you are not claiming points for it, and I am afraid it may make a confusion for the CO, so better to stick with the required documents for the claimed period and you can add as much as documents you have for that period. Good luck


----------



## Victoryvenkat

Friends... What does Visa date of effect means ? Does that mean the EOI's who are Invited till that particular date are Invited to apply... ?

For example: As of now for Software and Application programmers its displaying as 28 February 2015 6.11am... So it means , the EOI's who are Invited till this date are Invited to apply ?

Please let me know...

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## mkkerai

nicemathan said:


> Congratulation mate...


Thanks mate


----------



## atrain

Jungle_boy said:


> Let's clarify it ... ACS accessed your experience to be equivalent after Jan 2009 .. right ? and you want to claim points after April 2009 ?? Please confirm in order to tell you exactly what to provide.


You are correct the first two years are deducted , I think these first two years make one eligible in a particular occupation .

After completion of first two years of employment one becomes eligible to claim points for work and the period of employment will start after two years.

As per your suggestion I think we only need to provide work experience for *employment after considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to * period mentioned by ACS of our employment .

Please correct me if I am still interpreting it incorrectly.

Thanks 
Atul


----------



## rtelagamsetty

Hi Everyone,

Could someone guide on the time taken for grant after all the documents are submitted for 189 visa. I and my family took our medicals and submitted my wife's from 80 as requested by CO on 03/20/15. The medicals show that they were sent to the department. But I did not hear anything from anyone after that and no response to any mails that I sent.

Also, I lodged my visa application on 01/01/2015 and I'm thinking that the processing time is taking too long...I might be wrong but is the processing time usually long?

Thanks,
Rajesh


----------



## sandeepr

rtelagamsetty said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Could someone guide on the time taken for grant after all the documents are submitted for 189 visa. I and my family took our medicals and submitted my wife's from 80 as requested by CO on 03/20/15. The medicals show that they were sent to the department. But I did not hear anything from anyone after that and no response to any mails that I sent.
> 
> Also, I lodged my visa application on 01/01/2015 and I'm thinking that the processing time is taking too long...I might be wrong but is the processing time usually long?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajesh


Hi Rajesh,

Call DIBP to check if they have received all docs or not and if all docs are present, then you will get the grant letter in few mins. I have come across many people who got the letter after calling them directly early hours i.e. 9 AM Aussie time. This is the number for DIBP.

+61 7 31367000 (DIBP)


----------



## rtelagamsetty

Thank you for the response...ill do that tomorrow.


----------



## rtelagamsetty

Hi sandeeppr,

Thank you for the response. One more question... Do i need to ask for the CO assigned to me?


----------



## NMCHD

mkkerai said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Got our direct grant this morning, we applied on 3rd Jan 2015, being a long wait but finally got it.
> 
> I would like to thank all members for there valuable info provided on this forum which helped us alot.
> 
> Thank you


Congrats mate


----------



## sandeepr

rtelagamsetty said:


> Hi sandeepr,
> 
> Thank you for the response. One more question... Do i need to ask for the CO assigned to me?


If you are allocated or not, I would suggest to mention your TRN and ask them to check if they have received all docs or not.

Your CO might be there or not but you can check with anyone who is available so better check with them about the status of your application and docs.


----------



## sandeepr

NMCHD said:


> Congrats mate


Hi,

I see you got your Direct grant on 30th. Congrats!!!

Just wanted to know if you filled form 80 upfront and uploaded it or did you not fill it at all.
I have front loaded all my docs, meds are done and PCC is done, I am waiting for my South Africa PCC. Once I get it, I will have everything done from my end and wait for the Golden mail.

As I saw your signature, I had this doubt and thought of getting ur view on form 80.


----------



## NMCHD

sandeepr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see you got your Direct grant on 30th. Congrats!!!
> 
> Just wanted to know if you filled form 80 upfront and uploaded it or did you not fill it at all.
> I have front loaded all my docs, meds are done and PCC is done, I am waiting for my South Africa PCC. Once I get it, I will have everything done from my end and wait for the Golden mail.
> 
> As I saw your signature, I had this doubt and thought of getting ur view on form 80.


Hi

I uploaded form 80 upfront. I would suggest you also do it to avoid any delays.

All the best.


----------



## Appi

Hello 

Can anyone tell, do we have the right to check our immi account by ourselves if we are applying through an agent ? I mean is the agent obliged to provide the applicant with the username and password details for self login ?? 

(Why I am asking is bcoz as per agent, he seems to go through procedure that only after appointment of CO, he will ask me to go for medical and PCC whereas I want to keep all docs ready in order to reduce the Visa grant time... So I need access to get the details for applying PCC and Medical through my immi account) 
Need advice from seniors...

Thanks


----------



## sandeepr

NMCHD said:


> Hi
> 
> I uploaded form 80 upfront. I would suggest you also do it to avoid any delays.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks bro, will do that.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*What is the Turnaround time for PCC!*



viju_009 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> We have lodged our visa and in the PCC stage.
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and her address in the passport is Bangalore ( where nobody lives now. After wedding she has moved to Chennai with me)
> 
> Please advise if we have to first opt of re-issue of passport to change the address and spouse name and then apply for PCC
> 
> or
> 
> Apply for a PCC directly, If we apply for PCC directly should it be from the address mentioned in her passport or the present address in chennai.
> 
> 
> Kindly advise and share any of your experience w.r.t PCC.
> 
> My wife currently does not have any documentary evidence for her present address as the gas connection, the bills are in my name. We have a marriage certificate with us only.


Hi,

What is the turnaround time for PCC as per the Passport Seva Kendra?

Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## nicemathan

If your permanent address in passport and your current address are the same.

Then by the end of C counter you will get your PCC. (Provided there was police verification done while issuing your passport)

Not sure of the time frame for other conditions.



Jeeten#80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the turnaround time for PCC as per the Passport Seva Kendra?
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


----------



## Sky_the_limit

Hello Team,

I have been contacted today by Adelaide Team asking for Functional English evidence for wife.
My confusion is , for myself and the kids , there was no check box only for wife " Functional English Evidence " ....does it mean it is only VAC2 is missing ? 
Also there are at the end of the Email , two talking about different Functional English Evidence , also , general statement about English translation and also general statement about getting all the documents attested.
I have already uploaded all the documents in color , but only documents which were submitted earlier to Engineers Australia were attested .... 
Does it mean i have to attest evertything again ,,,or this is general documents attached with the Email requesting for VAC2 ?

Thank you


----------



## Minzi

You got the visa?


----------



## Minzi

I filed my visa on 21st Feb with PCC and Medica. when can i expect my visa? what is current trend?


----------



## BretSavage

Sky_the_limit said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> I have been contacted today by Adelaide Team asking for Functional English evidence for wife.
> My confusion is , for myself and the kids , there was no check box only for wife " Functional English Evidence " ....does it mean it is only VAC2 is missing ?
> Also there are at the end of the Email , two talking about different Functional English Evidence , also , general statement about English translation and also general statement about getting all the documents attested.
> I have already uploaded all the documents in color , but only documents which were submitted earlier to Engineers Australia were attested ....
> Does it mean i have to attest evertything again ,,,or this is general documents attached with the Email requesting for VAC2 ?
> 
> Thank you


Hi,

You need not to attach everything back again.
Just upload and mail documents regarding your wife's functional english or reply them back for VAC2 payment request.

Hope this helps.
All the best.


----------



## dee9999

HI Expats , 

I'm in process for preparing docs for Visa (189 category).

For my spouse , current passport is expiring in Oct 2015. So , we were thinking to apply for a re-issue . 
I wanted to know , if we should apply via tatkaal or normal ?
Would I need to upload Passport or mention passport number , just when I'm loding Visa?
Or the new passport can be uploaded within few days , after lodging visa?

For functional English evidence - We would get a letter from College on the medium (as English)
I hope this would be sufficient. Please suggest.

Thanks
Dee


----------



## BretSavage

Minzi said:


> You got the visa?


He is contacted by CO for additional documents.

You can check visa update from this tracker.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=252


----------



## BretSavage

dee9999 said:


> HI Expats ,
> 
> I'm in process for preparing docs for Visa (189 category).
> 
> For my spouse , current passport is expiring in Oct 2015. So , we were thinking to apply for a re-issue .
> I wanted to know , if we should apply via tatkaal or normal ?
> Would I need to upload Passport or mention passport number , just when I'm loding Visa?
> Or the new passport can be uploaded within few days , after lodging visa?
> 
> For functional English evidence - We would get a letter from College on the medium (as English)
> I hope this would be sufficient. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks
> Dee



Hi,
You need a valid passport at the time of visa application.
If you don't want to delay process apply via Tatkal. have you received your invite?

You need to upload copy of passport while uploading documents after payment of visa fees.(Please keep in mind that passport number change after reissue). So just giving passport number won't help.

Medium of instruction is sufficient if you are not claiming points for her education.

Hope this helps.

All the best.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*PCC and Medicals*



nicemathan said:


> If your permanent address in passport and your current address are the same.
> 
> Then by the end of C counter you will get your PCC. (Provided there was police verification done while issuing your passport)
> 
> Not sure of the time frame for other conditions.


Hi,

Thanks for you prompt reply.

Hi Nicemathan,

I have seen your signature and found out that you have done your medicals and PCC almost one month after you lodged your Visa.

Did CO officer contact you for doing medicals and PCC?
If not then why did you do it after more than a month?


Thanks and Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## dee9999

BretSavage said:


> Hi,
> You need a valid passport at the time of visa application.
> If you don't want to delay process apply via Tatkal. have you received your invite?
> 
> You need to upload copy of passport while uploading documents after payment of visa fees.(Please keep in mind that passport number change after reissue). So just giving passport number won't help.
> 
> Medium of instruction is sufficient if you are not claiming points for her education.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks BretSavage ,

Yes , the Passport is valid up to Oct 2015 , would apply for my husband's passport via tatkaal.

I'm the primary applicant in my case and I haven't claimed any points for my spouse.

Waiting for invite ,submitted with 65 points(fingers crossed).

Thanks
Dee


----------



## BretSavage

dee9999 said:


> Thanks BretSavage ,
> 
> Yes , the Passport is valid up to Oct 2015 , would apply for my husband's passport via tatkaal.
> 
> I'm the primary applicant in my case and I haven't claimed any points for my spouse.
> 
> Waiting for invite ,submitted with 65 points(fingers crossed).
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


Ok, so by the time you get your invite, apply for reissue of your husband's passport.

What's your job code? Update your timeline for better understanding.


----------



## Sky_the_limit

BretSavage said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need not to attach everything back again.
> Just upload and mail documents regarding your wife's functional english or reply them back for VAC2 payment request.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> All the best.


Thank you.

I'm trying to reply back by Email they have provided , but, it keeps on bouncing back like it is a wrong Email !! 
are all Adelaide Teams have the same phone number ? Will have to call them after Easter Holidays i guess.


----------



## MunishKumar

Today done with my Medicals.... Want to check how it will be reflected in my Visa application and how to check it.


----------



## nicemathan

Because of this; *Initial Entry Date / First Entry Date* - depends on your PCC/Medicals whichever is earlier.

i.e one year from the date from PCC/Medicals whichever is earlier NOT one year from the GRANT date; we need to make the initial entry into Oz.

CO didnt contact me for it. Usually CO gets allocated between 50-60 days post lodging the VISA.



Jeeten#80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for you prompt reply.
> 
> Hi Nicemathan,
> 
> I have seen your signature and found out that you have done your medicals and PCC almost one month after you lodged your Visa.
> 
> Did CO officer contact you for doing medicals and PCC?
> If not then why did you do it after more than a month?
> 
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Jeetendra


----------



## nicemathan

Go for passport reissue preferably tatkal.

Also endorse both your names in each other's passport. 



dee9999 said:


> Thanks BretSavage ,
> 
> Yes , the Passport is valid up to Oct 2015 , would apply for my husband's passport via tatkaal.
> 
> I'm the primary applicant in my case and I haven't claimed any points for my spouse.
> 
> Waiting for invite ,submitted with 65 points(fingers crossed).
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


----------



## nicemathan

Whatever is showing under your health requirement section in your visa application will change to something like this :

*""Health has been finalized for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.""*

Once your medical report is sent to DIBP post ~5 BDs.

In-case, you want a running commentary type of update use the e-medical client below to check the real time status.

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient




MunishKumar said:


> Today done with my Medicals.... Want to check how it will be reflected in my Visa application and how to check it.


----------



## mkkerai

NMCHD said:


> Congrats mate


Thanks mate


----------



## Sky_the_limit

Hello Guys,

I've been trying to send an Email to Adelaide GSM team ,but their Email bounces back , Do you guys have their Phone No. ?
Good Luck for everyone.


----------



## BretSavage

Sky_the_limit said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I've been trying to send an Email to Adelaide GSM team ,but their Email bounces back , Do you guys have their Phone No. ?
> Good Luck for everyone.


As per tracker contact no : 0061 1300 364 613 (Adelaide GSM Team)


----------



## sandeepr

nicemathan said:


> Whatever is showing under your health requirement section in your visa application will change to something like this :
> 
> ""Health has been finalized for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.""
> 
> Once your medical report is sent to DIBP post ~5 BDs.
> 
> In-case, you want a running commentary type of update use the e-medical client below to check the real time status.
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Mathan,

I logged into emedical but can't see any details of tests except my passport details. In my immi acct I can see meds finalized.


----------



## nicemathan

Click on print report, a pop will open in which you could see the status of each tests.



sandeepr said:


> Mathan,
> 
> I logged into emedical but can't see any details of tests except my passport details. In my immi acct I can see meds finalized.


----------



## JonDoe

*Passport change time to reflect*

Hi,
Has anyone changed their passport details post grant. How long does it take for the changes to reflect in VEVO?


----------



## Jungle_boy

atulraina said:


> You are correct the first two years are deducted , I think these first two years make one eligible in a particular occupation .
> 
> After completion of first two years of employment one becomes eligible to claim points for work and the period of employment will start after two years.
> 
> As per your suggestion I think we only need to provide work experience for *employment after considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to * period mentioned by ACS of our employment .
> 
> Please correct me if I am still interpreting it incorrectly.
> 
> Thanks
> Atul


Exactly, Ex: If ACS accessed that your work experience considered to be equivalent to Anzsco code after Jan 2009 and you have proofs for this period, then you have to mention that your work experience start from 1-Feb-2009 ... Hope it is clear now .. Good luck


----------



## gagandeep2900

sandeepr said:


> Hi Ram,
> 
> I got this mail and I too got confused as I was unable to see the mail in Eoi.
> 
> But it won't be in the form of mail, once u login to eoi at the bottom you can see correspondence which is the mail they meant. You can see the time and date there.


Hi Sandeepr ,

we share same dates of visa lodgment and Medicals... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jungle_boy

guys, CO asked for form 815 for my spouse, We sent it on the same day last week.

I have many question, if you can help:

1) The document request list had only form 815 for my wife, does this mean that the grant is almost near and no extra documents are needed ?

2) How long does it usually take after sending form 815 to get the grant ?

3) Is there any chance to request extra documents and delay the grant ?

4) Should I call IMMI since it was sent one week and no updates on the visa status ?

Awaiting your valuable feedbacks.


----------



## nicemathan

Hi There,

Just curious what is this Form 815 requested for and what details are to be furnished, please.



Jungle_boy said:


> guys, CO asked for form 815 for my spouse, We sent it on the same day last week.
> 
> I have many question, if you can help:
> 
> 1) The document request list had only form 815 for my wife, does this mean that the grant is almost near and no extra documents are needed ?
> 
> 2) How long does it usually take after sending form 815 to get the grant ?
> 
> 3) Is there any chance to request extra documents and delay the grant ?
> 
> 4) Should I call IMMI since it was sent one week and no updates on the visa status ?
> 
> Awaiting your valuable feedbacks.


----------



## Jungle_boy

nicemathan said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Just curious what is this Form 815 requested for and what details are to be furnished, please.


It is Health undertaken form 
A health undertaking is required for applicants whose health examination indicated exposure to tuberculosis or other health conditions of concern. 

And when you sign it, you admit to You are required to contact the Health Undertaking Service (HUS) when you arrive in Australia. You must make an appointment with the HUS within 4 weeks of your arrival.


----------



## nicemathan

Oh okay. All the very best. I wish you nothing serious wouldn't be there.

Congratz for reaching such close to the grant. Just few more days to go I suppose.



Jungle_boy said:


> It is Health undertaken form
> A health undertaking is required for applicants whose health examination indicated exposure to tuberculosis or other health conditions of concern.
> 
> And when you sign it, you admit to You are required to contact the Health Undertaking Service (HUS) when you arrive in Australia. You must make an appointment with the HUS within 4 weeks of your arrival.


----------



## MunishKumar

Guys,

Is it ok to take B/W print of complete Form 80 (completed online) and upload the scan copies (including signed 17th Page)... 

Problem m facing is - When i am trying to split the Form 80 PDF in different pages and signing-scanning-merging back the 17th Page, the size of whole document is exceeding 5 MB (which is the higher limit for any doc to upload in Visa application)... Also if try to compress the size of the sheets the check-boxes tick marks are going for a toss...

Pls share your inputs.... Also pls suggest if there is any workaround which m missing here...

Online website used for splitting - PDFSplit! - Split PDF files online for free. ... Merging - PDFMerge! - Merge PDF files online for free.

Thanks


----------



## Expecting189

MunishKumar said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is it ok to take B/W print of complete Form 80 (completed online) and upload the scan copies (including signed 17th Page)...
> 
> Problem m facing is - When i am trying to split the Form 80 PDF in different pages and signing-scanning-merging back the 17th Page, the size of whole document is exceeding 5 MB (which is the higher limit for any doc to upload in Visa application)... Also if try to compress the size of the sheets the check-boxes tick marks are going for a toss...
> 
> Pls share your inputs.... Also pls suggest if there is any workaround which m missing here...
> 
> Online website used for splitting - PDFSplit! - Split PDF files online for free. ... Merging - PDFMerge! - Merge PDF files online for free.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you can take printout of the completed form, sign it and then scan and upload it.
Works just fine.


----------



## NMCHD

MunishKumar said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is it ok to take B/W print of complete Form 80 (completed online) and upload the scan copies (including signed 17th Page)...
> 
> Problem m facing is - When i am trying to split the Form 80 PDF in different pages and signing-scanning-merging back the 17th Page, the size of whole document is exceeding 5 MB (which is the higher limit for any doc to upload in Visa application)... Also if try to compress the size of the sheets the check-boxes tick marks are going for a toss...
> 
> Pls share your inputs.... Also pls suggest if there is any workaround which m missing here...
> 
> Online website used for splitting - PDFSplit! - Split PDF files online for free. ... Merging - PDFMerge! - Merge PDF files online for free.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, u can surely do that. I did the same.

All the best..


----------



## MunishKumar

NMCHD said:


> Yes, u can surely do that. I did the same.
> 
> All the best..


Thanks a lot.. Also congrats for your Visa grant and wish you great future in Aussie lands ahead


----------



## gagandeep2900

Hi guys.. 

Please explain are these forms required? Form-80,Form 1221 and Form 47A. And what are there use? Should they be sent after CO requirement.


----------



## gagandeep2900

And is Form 80 to be filled for each dependant also??


----------



## sandeepr

gagandeep2900 said:


> Hi Sandeepr ,
> 
> we share same dates of visa lodgment and Medicals... :fingerscrossed:


Cool bro, update your signature. It will be easy for others to understand ur process times.


----------



## gomarca

gagandeep2900 said:


> And is Form 80 to be filled for each dependant also??


Some people do provide Form 80 before CO allocation and some don't. I did, even for non migrants dependants.
Once CO was allocated, my application changed to state this form was required but that is not the case for everyone. 
I was even asked to provide a complete list of int'l travel history (Q19) in the past 10 years. This was extremely hard as I have worked and study overseas. It took me hours to check travel records, passport stamps and even pictures to try to recreate it. If your case is similar, I submitted you get started with it rather than wait-and-see


----------



## rameshkd

Hello All

Quick question regarding medicals. My medicals and done show completed on emdecial client but is there a way we can find out if the medicals were graded A or B ? or Does it mean medicals all OK if status is completed.

I am little paranoid as the receptionist at the hospital first said there are some issues and later said there's nothing to worry. Don't want to get into any further delays being so near to the finish line :confused2:


----------



## rameshkd

rameshkd said:


> Hello All
> 
> Quick question regarding medicals. My medicals and done show completed on emdecial client but is there a way we can find out if the medicals were graded A or B ? or Does it mean medicals all OK if status is completed.
> 
> I am little paranoid as the receptionist at the hospital first said there are some issues and later said there's nothing to worry. Don't want to get into any further delays being so near to the finish line :confused2:


Ignore the post, I can't delete it.


----------



## Mkanth

Hello Guys, 

Please tell me, Is Birth certificate mandatory or passport enough ? I read old threads, most people uploaded birth certificates along with passport. Now a days, people born before 1982, getting birth certificate is quite difficult as you need to bribe different people and also wait for months to get it. Thank you, hope to get replies.


----------



## sandeepr

Mkanth said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Please tell me, Is Birth certificate mandatory or passport enough ? I read old threads, most people uploaded birth certificates along with passport. Now a days, people born before 1982, getting birth certificate is quite difficult as you need to bribe different people and also wait for months to get it. Thank you, hope to get replies.


You can upload tenth certificate as DOB proof.


----------



## NMCHD

Mkanth said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Please tell me, Is Birth certificate mandatory or passport enough ? I read old threads, most people uploaded birth certificates along with passport. Now a days, people born before 1982, getting birth certificate is quite difficult as you need to bribe different people and also wait for months to get it. Thank you, hope to get replies.


Passport and 10th certificate will suffice for DOB proof.


----------



## vmahajan25

Guys, need one advise, what is the alternate to provide English language proof for the spouse as she hasn't got 6 in each in he Ilets score(6.5,6.5,6, 5.5)?


----------



## Jungle_boy

vmahajan25 said:


> Guys, need one advise, what is the alternate to provide English language proof for the spouse as she hasn't got 6 in each in he Ilets score(6.5,6.5,6, 5.5)?


She doesn't need to get 6 in all unless you are claiming 5 points for her skills, on this case she can do Toefl ibt, or PTE-A

If it is just for language proof with no points claiming this score is more than enough 

All the best


----------



## nonee17

Jungle_boy said:


> She doesn't need to get 6 in all unless you are claiming 5 points for her skills, on this case she can do Toefl ibt, or PTE-A
> 
> If it is just for language proof with no points claiming this score is more than enough
> 
> All the best


Dears,

I am in the middle of uploading documents, and i need your help !!

I am not claiming points for my wife, but I want to upload her degrees, transcript, school/college certificates + some work experience certificates, tax returns etc !!

I am unable to understand, under which section should i upload them ??

Birth or Age, Evidence of	
Character, Evidence of	
Custody, Evidence of	
Health, Evidence of	
Language Ability - English, Evidence of	
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
Travel Document


----------



## Jungle_boy

nonee17 said:


> Dears,
> 
> I am in the middle of uploading documents, and i need your help !!
> 
> I am not claiming points for my wife, but I want to upload her degrees, transcript, school/college certificates + some work experience certificates, tax returns etc !!
> 
> I am unable to understand, under which section should i upload them ??
> 
> Birth or Age, Evidence of
> Character, Evidence of
> Custody, Evidence of
> Health, Evidence of
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of
> Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> Travel Document


None of these are relevant to the documents you want to upload, may be because from the beginning you choose not to claim points for her, they didn't activate other menus for her as yours. I believe it is useless to upload such documents since it will not be considered, and may confuse the CO. 

All the Best


----------



## nonee17

Jungle_boy said:


> None of these are relevant to the documents you want to upload, may be because from the beginning you choose not to claim points for her, they didn't activate other menus for her as yours. I believe it is useless to upload such documents since it will not be considered, and may confuse the CO.
> 
> All the Best


That is quite unfair, i have got all her documents ready and now there is no way to show them to my CO !!


----------



## Jungle_boy

nonee17 said:


> That is quite unfair, i have got all her documents ready and now there is no way to show them to my CO !!


Sorry man, but what is the use of that since you are not claiming points for her and these documents will not add any kind of advantage to ur application.


----------



## nicemathan

I would say its better to upload your spouse's degrees, transcript, school/college certificates + some work experience certificates.

Use the upload option in the top right hand corner and choose appropriate option from it.

Also you need to upload the functional English proof under "Language Ability - English, Evidence of"

Tax return, I would say not required if you are not claiming spouse points.

I hope this helps.



nonee17 said:


> Dears,
> 
> I am in the middle of uploading documents, and i need your help !!
> 
> I am not claiming points for my wife, but I want to upload her degrees, transcript, school/college certificates + some work experience certificates, tax returns etc !!
> 
> I am unable to understand, under which section should i upload them ??
> 
> Birth or Age, Evidence of
> Character, Evidence of
> Custody, Evidence of
> Health, Evidence of
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of
> Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> Travel Document


----------



## Deepb

Hi, I'm new to this forum. I've 2 queries.
1) I lodged my 189 application on 15/02/15. I've front loaded all the documents including form 80. Today i noticed a new link *Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant*
appearing just below health requirements section in the online lodgement web site. It opens form 80. I'm not sure what's required as I've already uploaded it. I've not received any email requesting for the same though
2) does this mean a CO is assigned? Rather how do you know if CO is allocated? Do you receive an email?


----------



## nonee17

Dears,

I have an interesting yet complex situation where I have been working in company A since April 2011 till present as a resident engineer.

I got my reference letter from Company A stating that I am a resident engineer since April 2011.

Now I need to upload the documents, my payslips, contract is with my mother company also I have an experience letter from my mother company stating that I was deployed in company A.

My contract got expired in sept. 2014 and I got a new contract from another company but I am working in the same company A, 

I will upload the below

1. Contract/payslips and experience letter of my old mother company
2. contract/payslips of my current mother company
3. reference letter of my company A (same as ACS assessed).

Do I need anything else in this case ? how will my CO going to respond ?


----------



## nicemathan

Apart from From80 have submitted your Police Clearance Certificate also for character assessment ? 

Feb 15th was your lodging date, you will certainly hear from CO in the coming week, either direct grant or request for further documentation.

Are you proceeding of your own or via agent ?



Deepb said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum. I've 2 queries.
> 1) I lodged my 189 application on 15/02/15. I've front loaded all the documents including form 80. Today i noticed a new link *Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant*
> appearing just below health requirements section in the online lodgement web site. It opens form 80. I'm not sure what's required as I've already uploaded it. I've not received any email requesting for the same though
> 2) does this mean a CO is assigned? Rather how do you know if CO is allocated? Do you receive an email?


----------



## nonee17

nicemathan said:


> Apart from From80 have submitted your Police Clearance Certificate also for character assessment ?
> 
> Feb 15th was your lodging date, you will certainly hear from CO in the coming week, either direct grant or request for further documentation.
> 
> Are you proceeding of your own or via agent ?


Nicemanthan, can you look into my query and let me know your feedback !


----------



## Deepb

nicemathan said:


> Apart from From80 have submitted your Police Clearance Certificate also for character assessment ?
> 
> Feb 15th was your lodging date, you will certainly hear from CO in the coming week, either direct grant or request for further documentation.
> 
> Are you proceeding of your own or via agent ?


Yes. Indian PCC and AFP are uploaded already. 
I'm doing it on my own.


----------



## kalukuri

ImmortalSeed said:


> Quick Q: When a case office is assigned, what is the communication recieved? I got a communication that the Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below. Is this right notification?
> 
> *
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> been allocated for processing.
> 
> This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
> processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.*


Did you hear anything from CO after the above communication? I too recieved same kind of email on 2 Feb.


----------



## Jungle_boy

kalukuri said:


> Did you hear anything from CO after the above communication? I too recieved same kind of email on 2 Feb.


I think for the time being no documents are required, so in case the CO needs more documents he/she will ask for it, otherwise if your case is satisfying you may get a direct grant. Just keep checking your IMMI visa application account , and make sure to enable receiving correspondences setting.
All the best


----------



## it_guy

Hi All,

I am applying for PCC for Australian Federal Police (since I have been in Australia for more than 3 years). I have a question - do I need to provide all my addresses (even India) where I have resided from past 10 years? or is it just Austraian addresses for the time that I have been here

Thanks..


__________________________________________________ ________________________
ACS applied: 12-Jan-15| ACS +ve: 20-Jan-15 | IELTS (28-Feb-15): R-9, L-8, S-7, W-7 | EOI submitted 65 points (ANZSCO 261311): 16-Mar-15 | Invitation: 27-Mar-15| Applied: 29-Mar-15| PCC: <dd-mon-yy>| Medicals: <dd-mon-yy>| Grant: <dd-mon-yy>|


----------



## Danav_Singh

it_guy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying for PCC for Australian Federal Police (since I have been in Australia for more than 3 years). I have a question - do I need to provide all my addresses (even India) where I have resided from past 10 years? or is it just Austraian addresses for the time that I have been here
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> __________________________________________________ ________________________
> ACS applied: 12-Jan-15| ACS +ve: 20-Jan-15 | IELTS (28-Feb-15): R-9, L-8, S-7, W-7 | EOI submitted 65 points (ANZSCO 261311): 16-Mar-15 | Invitation: 27-Mar-15| Applied: 29-Mar-15| PCC: <dd-mon-yy>| Medicals: <dd-mon-yy>| Grant: <dd-mon-yy>|


Just the australian address. Upload any utility bill with passport. Nothing else is required.


----------



## ManpreetK

Hi All,

I have a small clarification regarding Ques 7 in Form 80.
DO you have citizenship from any other country.?
It says No-> I am stateless. Give details.
Yes--> Give details.
I am born in India.

So what details needs to be entered here.?

Please help on urgent basis.

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## piyush1132003

ManpreetK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a small clarification regarding Ques 7 in Form 80.
> DO you have citizenship from any other country.?
> It says No-> I am stateless. Give details.
> Yes--> Give details.
> I am born in India.
> 
> So what details needs to be entered here.?
> 
> Please help on urgent basis.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manpreet


Keep it blank and don enter or check anything for which you are not sure.
CO will specifically ask in case again if he/she has ques

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Jeeten#80

*FORM 80 | Ques 7, 8, 9*

Form 80

Ques 7 - Do you currently have citizenship from any country?
*Ans - YES***

How did you gain this citizenship (eg. birth, descent, naturalisation)?
*Ans - BIRTH*
Date you gained this citizenship - Your Date of Birth

(**If you are INDIAN and don't have residency/PR rights of any other country)

Ques 8 - Do you hold or have you held citizenship from any other country?
*Ans - NO*

Ques 9 - Do you currently have permanent residency rights in any country other
than those declared in Questions 7 or 8?
*Ans - NO*


Regards,
Jeetendra



ManpreetK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a small clarification regarding Ques 7 in Form 80.
> DO you have citizenship from any other country.?
> It says No-> I am stateless. Give details.
> Yes--> Give details.
> I am born in India.
> 
> So what details needs to be entered here.?
> 
> Please help on urgent basis.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manpreet


----------



## ManpreetK

Jeeten#80 said:


> Form 80
> 
> Ques 7 - Do you currently have citizenship from any country?
> *Ans - YES***
> 
> How did you gain this citizenship (eg. birth, descent, naturalisation)?
> *Ans - BIRTH*
> Date you gained this citizenship - Your Date of Birth
> 
> (**If you are INDIAN and don't have residency/PR rights of any other country)
> 
> Ques 8 - Do you hold or have you held citizenship from any other country?
> *Ans - NO*
> 
> Ques 9 - Do you currently have permanent residency rights in any country other
> than those declared in Questions 7 or 8?
> *Ans - NO*
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


Thank you so much Piyush and Jeetendra.


----------



## ManpreetK

One more clarification regarding the documents for 189.
I have experience certificate from my previous organisation with detailed Job duties.
From my current organisation , I have only the employment letter stating the period-It doesnt have any job duties listed.
Do i need Experience certificate with detailed job duties from current employer as well.? Or employment letter stating the period and Job title would suffice.?

Please let me know because for detailed letter manager approval is required, thats little tricky.

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## nicemathan

A detailed R&R will be better than employment letter stating the period.

What is your employment history break-up and what are the ACS approved years ?



ManpreetK said:


> One more clarification regarding the documents for 189.
> I have experience certificate from my previous organisation with detailed Job duties.
> From my current organisation , I have only the employment letter stating the period-It doesnt have any job duties listed.
> Do i need Experience certificate with detailed job duties from current employer as well.? Or employment letter stating the period and Job title would suffice.?
> 
> Please let me know because for detailed letter manager approval is required, thats little tricky.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manpreet


----------



## ManpreetK

nicemathan said:


> A detailed R&R will be better than employment letter stating the period.
> 
> What is your employment history break-up and what are the ACS approved years ?


I have in total 7 years of work exp.
1st employer Jan2008-April2014
2nd Empliyer April 2014-Till date.

ACS approved years says "employment after January 2010" till Feb 2015. Total of 5 years.


----------



## rameshkd

No grants recently, is it because of the easter break. I just hope immi is super charged after the break


----------



## nicemathan

Then yes R&R from both the companies is needed, I would say.



ManpreetK said:


> I have in total 7 years of work exp.
> 1st employer Jan2008-April2014
> 2nd Empliyer April 2014-Till date.
> 
> ACS approved years says "employment after January 2010" till Feb 2015. Total of 5 years.


----------



## nicemathan

I hope so.... along with numerous other eagerly waiting aspirants 



rameshkd said:


> No grants recently, is it because of the easter break. I just hope immi is super charged after the break


----------



## tom_arg

nicemathan said:


> I hope so.... along with numerous other eagerly waiting aspirants


Hi gang, 

I'm new to the thread...

I'm waiting for good news in the following days :fingerscrossed:

All the best for everybody .


----------



## agrimreaper

Woo hoo. The Aussie folks are back from their Easter break and are hard at work. 

Got my visa got granted today.  No CO contacted me for Form 80. Just an email. What a pleasant surprise.


----------



## rameshkd

agrimreaper said:


> Woo hoo. The Aussie folks are back from their Easter break and are hard at work.
> 
> Got my visa got granted today.  No CO contacted me for Form 80. Just an email. What a pleasant surprise.


Congratulations mate 
Great to see a 14/02 lodge getting the grant, even though the immi website says some date in Jan.


----------



## nicemathan

CongratZZZZ Enjoy this moment.

Cool yaar.... no form80!!  



agrimreaper said:


> Woo hoo. The Aussie folks are back from their Easter break and are hard at work.
> 
> Got my visa got granted today.  No CO contacted me for Form 80. Just an email. What a pleasant surprise.


----------



## dee9999

agrimreaper said:


> Woo hoo. The Aussie folks are back from their Easter break and are hard at work.
> 
> Got my visa got granted today.  No CO contacted me for Form 80. Just an email. What a pleasant surprise.


Many congrats agrimreaper , 

Could you suggest the list of all docs you submitted for Primary applicant and dependent ?

Thanks
Dee


----------



## jigarpatel

agrimreaper said:


> Woo hoo. The Aussie folks are back from their Easter break and are hard at work.
> 
> Got my visa got granted today.  No CO contacted me for Form 80. Just an email. What a pleasant surprise.


Many congratulations Agrimreaper... Looks like 4 another people also received grant letter today as per tracker.

Hopefully, DIAC people will expedite the process in upcoming days. Wishing all the best to all the aspiring candidates 

Regards,
Jigar Patel


----------



## agrimreaper

dee9999 said:


> Many congrats agrimreaper ,
> 
> Could you suggest the list of all docs you submitted for Primary applicant and dependent ?
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


Disclaimer: These are the documents that I need for my application; it may be different for others. 

Here is what I submitted:
*Main Applicant*

Evidence of Character: Singapore PCC, Australia PCC
Evidence of Qualifcations - Australian: University Transcript, University Certificate, Letter of Advance Standing Credits
Evidence of Qualifications - Overseas: Diploma Transcript, Diploma Certificate
Work Experiece - Overseas: Payslip (1 payslip that showed my YTD salary for 2014), Tax Documents (IRAS tax files for the period I claim points for), Letters of Employment (used whatever I submitted to ACS)
Travel Document: Passport
Evidence of Skills Assessment: ACS Skills Assessment Letter
Evidence of Age/Birth: Birth Certificate
Evidence of English Language Ability: IELTS Test Report
*Dependent*

Evidence of Character: Singapore PCC, Australia PCC
Evidence of English Language Ability: Australian University Transcript, Australian University Certificate
Evidence of Age/Birth: Birth Certificate
Evidence of Relationship: Marriage Certificate
Travel Document: Passport


----------



## cooldude555

agrimreaper said:


> Woo hoo. The Aussie folks are back from their Easter break and are hard at work.
> 
> Got my visa got granted today.  No CO contacted me for Form 80. Just an email. What a pleasant surprise.


Congrats buddy :second:.


----------



## evangelist

ManpreetK said:


> I have in total 7 years of work exp.
> 1st employer Jan2008-April2014
> 2nd Empliyer April 2014-Till date.
> 
> ACS approved years says "employment after January 2010" till Feb 2015. Total of 5 years.


I am actually surprised that ACS did not ask for detailed R&R for the second employment and directly granted approval. 

However, DIAC may ask for it, so you shd get the R&R. If getting it for your current employment is a problem, then get an affidavit done from supervisor


----------



## NMCHD

agrimreaper said:


> Woo hoo. The Aussie folks are back from their Easter break and are hard at work.
> 
> Got my visa got granted today.  No CO contacted me for Form 80. Just an email. What a pleasant surprise.


Congrats mate


----------



## Sky_the_limit

BretSavage said:


> As per tracker contact no : 0061 1300 364 613 (Adelaide GSM Team)


Hello Guys,

I been trying to reply the Email i got from Adelaide Team and tried to call them ,but Email is bouncing back and for 30 mins i was waiting for anybody to answer the phone but i wasn't lucky , is there any other number or other way to reach them !


----------



## ManpreetK

agrimreaper said:


> Woo hoo. The Aussie folks are back from their Easter break and are hard at work.
> 
> Got my visa got granted today.  No CO contacted me for Form 80. Just an email. What a pleasant surprise.


Many congrats 
No contact for Form 80? Dint get this


----------



## ManpreetK

evangelist said:


> I am actually surprised that ACS did not ask for detailed R&R for the second employment and directly granted approval.
> 
> However, DIAC may ask for it, so you shd get the R&R. If getting it for your current employment is a problem, then get an affidavit done from supervisor


No No. I did give R&R for ACS. Statutory Self Declaration as well as from a Statutory declaration from reference for current employer. But not on company letterhead.

Hence i was asking , will the same Statutory declaration will for DIBP as well or do i need to get detailed one on company letterhead.? Thats confusion.
Hope I am able to clearly state it now.

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## ManpreetK

nicemathan said:


> Then yes R&R from both the companies is needed, I would say.


Notarized Statutory Declaration on Stamp Paper will work(containing detailed R&R).? The one I gave for ACS assessment.


----------



## r_alaa82

Dear all
I am about to log my visa and would to have some clarification on certfying the documents:

Do we need to certify all documents including:
passport copy
birth certificare
university credential 
ielts 
Police clearance.
etc etc.

Who should do this.?

For my experience I dont have a pay slip and there is no tax in the country I work in..oonly I can get bank statement showing my salaries..but if they ask for certification that would cost my alot to certifiy around 50 months bank statement .

For the purpose of assessment I got my document s certified by an attoreny infrom the country I reside in , would that be enough ?


----------



## Ben-HH

r_alaa82 said:


> Dear all
> I am about to log my visa and would to have some clarification on certfying the documents:
> 
> Do we need to certify all documents including:
> passport copy
> birth certificare
> university credential
> ielts
> Police clearance.
> etc etc.
> 
> Who should do this.?
> 
> For my experience I dont have a pay slip and there is no tax in the country I work in..oonly I can get bank statement showing my salaries..but if they ask for certification that would cost my alot to certifiy around 50 months bank statement .
> 
> For the purpose of assessment I got my document s certified by an attoreny infrom the country I reside in , would that be enough ?


For the visa application coloured scans are fine ie you DO NOT need to get the docs certified.

Cheers


----------



## r_alaa82

Ben-HH said:


> For the visa application coloured scans are fine ie you DO NOT need to get the docs certified.
> 
> Cheers



Thanks alot. Thats a big releif.
do u think they would accept bank statements in the place of payslip , and whether the system accept that large number of documents ?


----------



## mpp22

Is there anyone who has got their assessment from Engineers Australia?? I am mostly seeing Vetassess and ACS applicants.
I have gone through the EA guidelines, and it looks quite cumbersome to me. Can anyone share their recent EA experience??


----------



## Ben-HH

r_alaa82 said:


> Thanks alot. Thats a big releif.
> do u think they would accept bank statements in the place of payslip , and whether the system accept that large number of documents ?


I have no clue whether they accept bank statements or not. And yes, there is a limit of documents you can upload.


----------



## Shikac

mpp22 said:


> Is there anyone who has got their assessment from Engineers Australia?? I am mostly seeing Vetassess and ACS applicants.
> I have gone through the EA guidelines, and it looks quite cumbersome to me. Can anyone share their recent EA experience??


Hi mpp22,

my application with EA is in progress. I am expecting some feedback late this week or early next one. applied on 4/1/15 and got assessor probably a week and a half ago.
Good luck!!!


----------



## TorukMakto

*Is there any condition on work experience for claiming partner points?*

Hi All,

I have also submitted my application for 189 Visa on 8th March with 60 points. I have recently seen on some of the threads that if you are claiming partner points then your partner must have been working for 12 months from last 24 months of the day you applied.Is that true? Although the threads where I see this are a bit old like 2011/12. Can anyone clear this doubt for me? because i will be in trouble if that is true.

Thanks


----------



## Minzi

Its been more than 46 days since i lodged my visa ( 21st Feb) but there is still no update. My application is still in progress. is there a way i can speak with them directly and know the status.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Minzi said:


> Its been more than 46 days since i lodged my visa ( 21st Feb) but there is still no update. My application is still in progress. is there a way i can speak with them directly and know the status.


Hold on your nerves within next 15 days you will listen from dibp


----------



## rameshkd

Minzi said:


> Its been more than 46 days since i lodged my visa ( 21st Feb) but there is still no update. My application is still in progress. is there a way i can speak with them directly and know the status.


You'll have CO assigned in next 7 days. Grant is 19 days away *
* hope you've front loaded form 80 & other docs.
You can thank me later


----------



## Minzi

what is form 80?


----------



## XINGSINGH

Minzi said:


> what is form 80?


No need for form 80 and 1221 till the time co asks.

These form carry you details of last 10 years place wheee your worked where uou lived and all that


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Hello everyone,

I have a query for those who completed their medicals
1.I am about to go for my,spouse and kids medicals so I would like to know some information about it..apart from HAP ID letter and Passport,is there anything else which i should take along with me for medicals
2.Secondly,what about form 26 and form 160..should these forms be filled and taken along also?


----------



## Deepb

nicemathan said:


> Apart from From80 have submitted your Police Clearance Certificate also for character assessment ?
> 
> Feb 15th was your lodging date, you will certainly hear from CO in the coming week, either direct grant or request for further documentation.
> 
> Are you proceeding of your own or via agent ?


Just wanted to share the good news. Received the grant notification today


----------



## nicemathan

CongratZZZ DeepB. Enjoy  

When was your visa lodged date; 189 right? and your IED please.



Deepb said:


> Just wanted to share the good news. Received the grant notification today


----------



## nicemathan

Take all of your HAP ID printout; passport size photos with white background and passport copies along with originals.

For kids its better to take vaccination chart too.

Nothing else is needed.



singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a query for those who completed their medicals
> 1.I am about to go for my,spouse and kids medicals so I would like to know some information about it..apart from HAP ID letter and Passport,is there anything else which i should take along with me for medicals
> 2.Secondly,what about form 26 and form 160..should these forms be filled and taken along also?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

nicemathan said:


> Take all of your HAP ID printout; passport size photos with white background and passport copies along with originals.
> 
> For kids its better to take vaccination chart too.
> 
> Nothing else is needed.


Thanks


----------



## Minzi

Congrats Deep.. when did you lodge your visa?


----------



## Deepb

nicemathan said:


> CongratZZZ DeepB. Enjoy
> 
> When was your visa lodged date; 189 right? and your IED please.


Thanks nicemathan. Details below.

Occupation: Software Engineer (261313)
IELTS: 02/10/2014 result: 7/7.5/7/7
ACS +ve result: 27 January 2015
EOI 189 with 65 points : 29 Jan 2015
Invitation: 13 Feb 2015
Visa Lodged: 15 Feb 2015
Medicals: 20 Feb 2015
AFP: 12 Mar 2015
PCC : 31 Mar 2015
Grant: 08 Apr 2015


----------



## rameshkd

Deepb said:


> Thanks nicemathan. Details below.
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer (261313)
> IELTS: 02/10/2014 result: 7/7.5/7/7
> ACS +ve result: 27 January 2015
> EOI 189 with 65 points : 29 Jan 2015
> Invitation: 13 Feb 2015
> Visa Lodged: 15 Feb 2015
> Medicals: 20 Feb 2015
> AFP: 12 Mar 2015
> PCC : 31 Mar 2015
> Grant: 08 Apr 2015


Congratulations Deep.:tea:
Was it a direct grant ? When did you get a CO assigned. Going by your timelines, I'm expecting something around 13th May :noidea:


----------



## batcoder0619

Deepb said:


> Thanks nicemathan. Details below.
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer (261313)
> IELTS: 02/10/2014 result: 7/7.5/7/7
> ACS +ve result: 27 January 2015
> EOI 189 with 65 points : 29 Jan 2015
> Invitation: 13 Feb 2015
> Visa Lodged: 15 Feb 2015
> Medicals: 20 Feb 2015
> AFP: 12 Mar 2015
> PCC : 31 Mar 2015
> Grant: 08 Apr 2015


Congrats buddy!


----------



## Deepb

rameshkd said:


> Congratulations Deep.:tea:
> Was it a direct grant ? When did you get a CO assigned. Going by your timelines, I'm expecting something around 13th May :noidea:


Yes. Direct grant. I did not receive any notification from immigration department about CO. Good luck mate.


----------



## dee9999

Deepb said:


> Yes. Direct grant. I did not receive any notification from immigration department about CO. Good luck mate.


Congrats Deep.. 

Did you fill Form 80 ?


----------



## Padmanabhan

Hearty wishes Deep..

- Paddy
-----------------------------------------------------------
Visa Lodged: Feb-20 ; CO - Waiting ; Grant - Waiting


----------



## Deepb

dee9999 said:


> Congrats Deep..
> 
> Did you fill Form 80 ?


Yep. Front loaded all doco including pcc, medicals and form 80


----------



## skyhigh15

Congrats Deep


----------



## sendtokkk

I got grant on Mar 25th, had filed for Visa application on Jan 7th.


----------



## Sky_the_limit

Hello Guys,

I have got contacted by Adeliade GSM Team 1 on 2nd April asking about wife evidence of functional english or Pay VAC2 with no links , the problem is that their Email is bouncing back and i'm not able to send them the reply through Email !! and i called this number +61 1300 354 613 and for 68 mins waiting , no one has attended the call ... Have any of you guys have ever faced the same problem and how you could solve it ?

Thank you


----------



## skyhigh15

Congrats Sendtokkk


----------



## hammi

*Hello*

Hello friends,

Really happy to join your discussion. I've been reading this post for some days. The warm and friendly atmosphere has impressed me a lot.

I lodged my 189 application on Feb 15 and now waiting for updates. So far no contact at all. Just waiting.


----------



## hammi

Is it possible to upload via the Elodge system? As far as I know, your are always allowed to upload documents until you are granted the visa.


----------



## hammi

*Form 80*

Hi friends, is there a rule saying that what kind of applicants are required to provide Form 80 and what kind of applicants are not required? I have seen many people required to provide it, but many getting direct grant without uploading Form 80 as well. Is there a law?


----------



## agrimreaper

Read the details in this link - Character and police certificate requirements

If you are an offshore applicant, Form 80 is optional. Needed only if CO asks for it. I didn't submit Form 80 and got my grant anyway.


----------



## r_alaa82

Guys .

My IELTS result is now 1 year old .and I am expected to log my visa within 15 days ..would that be a problem?
Also I will turn 33 yrs in two months ...?? :fearful:


----------



## nicemathan

*I cannot give a definite answer regarding the IELTS part.* Even though the results claims to be valid for 2 or 3 years, I have noticed few times CO asking for scorecard which is less than one year for spouse.

With respect to the age part, if you have got the invite then dont worry about the age. 

Have you got your invite and what is your points breakup.



r_alaa82 said:


> Guys .
> 
> My IELTS result is now 1 year old .and I am expected to log my visa within 15 days ..would that be a problem?
> Also I will turn 33 yrs in two months ...?? :fearful:


----------



## agrimreaper

hammi said:


> Is it possible to upload via the Elodge system? As far as I know, your are always allowed to upload documents until you are granted the visa.


Yes, you can upload till your visa is granted.


----------



## r_alaa82

Not yet ..I am expecting this friday as I loged in 28th feb and cut of time last round was 28th feb with hours difference. 
my points is as follow:
Age 30
education 15
ielts 10
experince 5


----------



## nicemathan

Ok then wait for the invite. I wish you to get it before you turn 33. All the best.

In the meantime go through the threads for any such instances where-in CO asked for IELTS scorecard less than one year old.





r_alaa82 said:


> Not yet ..I am expecting this friday as I loged in 28th feb and cut of time last round was 28th feb with hours difference.
> my points is as follow:
> Age 30
> education 15
> ielts 10
> experince 5


----------



## rameshkd

r_alaa82 said:


> Guys .
> 
> My IELTS result is now 1 year old .and I am expected to log my visa within 15 days ..would that be a problem?
> Also I will turn 33 yrs in two months ...?? :fearful:


As per immi the test should have been taken uto 3 years prior. https://www.immi.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english.aspx


----------



## rkr1978

hi boarders,

Can anyone who recently filed for visa let me know what documents were uploaded.
I have nearly all documents ready but would like to reverify
would be great if any one can provide a numbered list


----------



## pratik2077

Deepb said:


> nicemathan said:
> 
> 
> 
> CongratZZZ DeepB. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was your visa lodged date; 189 right? and your IED please.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks nicemathan. Details below.
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer (261313)
> IELTS: 02/10/2014 result: 7/7.5/7/7
> ACS +ve result: 27 January 2015
> EOI 189 with 65 points : 29 Jan 2015
> Invitation: 13 Feb 2015
> Visa Lodged: 15 Feb 2015
> Medicals: 20 Feb 2015
> AFP: 12 Mar 2015
> PCC : 31 Mar 2015
> Grant: 08 Apr 2015
Click to expand...

Congratulation Deep.Your IED ?


----------



## cooldude555

rkr1978 said:


> hi boarders,
> 
> Can anyone who recently filed for visa let me know what documents were uploaded.
> I have nearly all documents ready but would like to reverify
> would be great if any one can provide a numbered list


Hey Buddy,

I am yet to lodge the visa application.
But, I have recently come across a post which has stated the documents submitted by the applicant and whose visa has been approved. 

Here is the list:

Evidence of Character: India PCC. Need to provide the PCC's of all the countries where you have resided for more than 6 months in the last 10 years.

Evidence of Qualifications - All educational certificates, transcripts, provisional, consolidated certificates.

Work Experiece - Overseas: Payslip (1 payslip that showed my YTD salary for 2014), Tax Documents (IRAS tax files for the period I claim points for), Letters of Employment (used whatever I submitted to ACS)

Travel Document: Passport

Evidence of Skills Assessment: ACS Skills Assessment Letter

Evidence of Age/Birth: Birth Certificate

Evidence of English Language Ability: IELTS Test Report

By the way, what all documents do you intend to submit when lodging the main application?

All the best.

Cheers


----------



## Deepb

pratik2077 said:


> Congratulation Deep.Your IED ?


IED is 23 Feb 2016. AFP issued the certificate on 23 Feb 2015.


----------



## batcoder0619

Deepb said:


> IED is 23 Feb 2016. AFP issued the certificate on 23 Feb 2015.


HI,

I see in your signature that you did your medicals on 20 Feb so how is it that DIBP is using 23 Feb as your IED? Shouldn't it be the earlier date between medical and pcc?
Please correct if I am wrong.

Thanks,


----------



## Deepb

batcoder0619 said:


> HI,
> 
> I see in your signature that you did your medicals on 20 Feb so how is it that DIBP is using 23 Feb as your IED? Shouldn't it be the earlier date between medical and pcc?
> Please correct if I am wrong.
> 
> Thanks,


 My bad. You are right. I've updated the signature. Medicals was done on 28th Feb


----------



## lgucci

*Need certified colour copies for all docs???*

Hi all,

I am about to submit my 189 visa application and I'm confused about the requirements for certifying documents :confused2:. The 189 visa checklist page [http://www.immi.gov.au/visas/pages/checklists/189.aspx] says at the top that all documents must be "certified copies of original documents", but in some other places (e.g under points test) says scanned copies must only be certified if required.

Various forum posts also suggest that only black and white documents need to be certified, and uncertified colour copies of documents are ok.

Can anyone please clarify what the official requirements are? Some specific documents I'm unclear about:
- Employment reference letter - is just a scanned colour copy of the original ok?
- Payslips and tax documents - the "originals" are black and white PDFs, so what should I do? Just scan them, or do I need to get them certified?

Thanks!!!


----------



## rkr1978

cooldude555 said:


> hey buddy,
> 
> i am yet to lodge the visa application.
> But, i have recently come across a post which has stated the documents submitted by the applicant and whose visa has been approved.
> 
> Here is the list:
> 
> Evidence of character: India pcc. Need to provide the pcc's of all the countries where you have resided for more than 6 months in the last 10 years.
> 
> Evidence of qualifications - all educational certificates, transcripts, provisional, consolidated certificates.
> 
> Work experiece - overseas: Payslip (1 payslip that showed my ytd salary for 2014), tax documents (iras tax files for the period i claim points for), letters of employment (used whatever i submitted to acs)
> 
> travel document: Passport
> 
> evidence of skills assessment: Acs skills assessment letter
> 
> evidence of age/birth: Birth certificate
> 
> evidence of english language ability: Ielts test report
> 
> by the way, what all documents do you intend to submit when lodging the main application?
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Cheers




thanks mate...
Phew....actually this is the last step and hence reading through each fine print....
Well what you mentioned is perfect....i have some more forms, docs which im not sure if they are needed too...give me some time so that i can finalize and summarize....


----------



## cooldude555

rkr1978 said:


> thanks mate...
> Phew....actually this is the last step and hence reading through each fine print....
> Well what you mentioned is perfect....i have some more forms, docs which im not sure if they are needed too...give me some time so that i can finalize and summarize....


No worries, you can mention the list of other documents (that you are currently finalising) in this thread so that other senior expats can advise if those docs are really required for lodging the visa.

Cheers


----------



## cooldude555

Deepb said:


> Yes. Direct grant. I did not receive any notification from immigration department about CO. Good luck mate.


Congratulations buddy :second:

Could you please provide me the list of documents that you uploaded while lodging the application?
I am yet to lodge the final application and this information would be of great use to everyone who are at this stage.

Cheers.


----------



## evangelist

cooldude555 said:


> Here is the list:
> 
> Evidence of Character: India PCC. Need to provide the PCC's of all the countries where you have resided for more than 6 months in the last 10 years.


where is it specified that a stay > 6 months requires PCC from that country? (which documents/website?)

I thought it was 12 months.


----------



## cooldude555

evangelist said:


> where is it specified that a stay > 6 months requires PCC from that country? (which documents/website?)
> 
> I thought it was 12 months.


My mistake, it is 12 months. Thanks for correcting


----------



## Ben-HH

lgucci said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am about to submit my 189 visa application and I'm confused about the requirements for certifying documents :confused2:. The 189 visa checklist page [http://www.immi.gov.au/visas/pages/checklists/189.aspx] says at the top that all documents must be "certified copies of original documents", but in some other places (e.g under points test) says scanned copies must only be certified if required.
> 
> Various forum posts also suggest that only black and white documents need to be certified, and uncertified colour copies of documents are ok.
> 
> Can anyone please clarify what the official requirements are? Some specific documents I'm unclear about:
> - Employment reference letter - is just a scanned colour copy of the original ok?
> - Payslips and tax documents - the "originals" are black and white PDFs, so what should I do? Just scan them, or do I need to get them certified?
> 
> Thanks!!!


_"Hi

I was unsure too and that is why I asked DIBP for clarification. Here is my conversation with them:

The question was:

"I am wondering if DIBP accepts color scans of documents instead of
certified copies? There are different people who say that their case
officer was fine with color copies and proof that by an email.
Or are there certain documents such as passports where color scans are
sufficient?
My last questions is which pages of the passport has to be copied?
Kind regards
XXX"

The answer I received today is as follows:

"Dear Mr XXX,

Thank you for your enquiry.

It is no longer a requirement to submit certified copies of official
documents, such as passports, birth certificates or marriage certificates
for visa applications. Clear colour copies of both official and
non-official documents will be accepted.

If you are providing a copy of your passport a copy of the bio data
(picture) page is usually sufficient. However, it is at the discretion of
the case officer to request any further relevant pages (such as visas for
other countries).

Please note:

-The information you are given by the Europe Service Centre will be based
on the information you supply.
-We recommend that you do not make any irreversible travel arrangements
until you have an appropriate visa.

Yours faithfully,

Nora
Europe Service Centre
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
www.immi.gov.au"_


----------



## sabbys77

Ben-HH said:


> _"Hi
> 
> I was unsure too and that is why I asked DIBP for clarification. Here is my conversation with them:
> 
> The question was:
> 
> "I am wondering if DIBP accepts color scans of documents instead of
> certified copies? There are different people who say that their case
> officer was fine with color copies and proof that by an email.
> Or are there certain documents such as passports where color scans are
> sufficient?
> My last questions is which pages of the passport has to be copied?
> Kind regards
> XXX"
> 
> The answer I received today is as follows:
> 
> "Dear Mr XXX,
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> It is no longer a requirement to submit certified copies of official
> documents, such as passports, birth certificates or marriage certificates
> for visa applications. Clear colour copies of both official and
> non-official documents will be accepted.
> 
> If you are providing a copy of your passport a copy of the bio data
> (picture) page is usually sufficient. However, it is at the discretion of
> the case officer to request any further relevant pages (such as visas for
> other countries).
> 
> Please note:
> 
> -The information you are given by the Europe Service Centre will be based
> on the information you supply.
> -We recommend that you do not make any irreversible travel arrangements
> until you have an appropriate visa.
> 
> Yours faithfully,
> 
> Nora
> Europe Service Centre
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> www.immi.gov.au"_


Thanks Ben for sharing such a important information. So, as per the reply we can show color scans of our documents.
My query is some of the documents I got notarized at the time of ACS assessment. 
Can I submit those documents with color scan ?


----------



## Ben-HH

sabbys77 said:


> Thanks Ben for sharing such a important information. So, as per the reply we can show color scans of our documents.
> My query is some of the documents I got notarized at the time of ACS assessment.
> Can I submit those documents with color scan ?


Yepp, I did this too and had a mixture of non certified and certified colour scans and all wnet fine. Got my direct grant within 55 days (or so) for a family of 5.


----------



## Deepb

cooldude555 said:


> Congratulations buddy :second:
> 
> Could you please provide me the list of documents that you uploaded while lodging the application?
> I am yet to lodge the final application and this information would be of great use to everyone who are at this stage.
> Cheers.


Hi, front loaded the below documents, although 1-6 were not requested
1) Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of Tax Document	- *Last 5 years Indian ITR*
2) Employment - Current, Evidence of	Tax Document	- *Indian Income Tax Return Assessment Year 2014-15*
3) Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of	Tax Document	- *Australian Income Tax Return*
4) Character, Evidence of	Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment	- *Form 80 Scanned Copy*
5) Character, Evidence of	Overseas Police Clearance - *National Indian Police Clearance Certificate*
6) Character, Evidence of	Australian Federal Police Clearance	-* AFP Certificate*

7) Birth or Age, Evidence of	Passport	- *Passport*
8) Skills Assessment, Evidence of	Skills Assessment - *ACS Skill Assessment Results*
9) Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of	Educational Certificate (Degree/Diploma etc) - *BE Degree Certificate with all semester scores*
10) Travel Document	Passport - *Passport*
11) Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of	Letter/Statement - Business/Employer - *Employment Reference Letter*
12) Language Ability - English, Evidence of	International English Language Testing System (IELTS)- *IELTS Results*
13) Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Letter/Statement - Business/Employer	- *India Employment Reference*


----------



## sabbys77

Ben-HH said:


> Yepp, I did this too and had a mixture of non certified and certified colour scans and all wnet fine. Got my direct grant within 55 days (or so) for a family of 5.


Thanks Ben and Congrats for getting direct grant and good luck for your future.


----------



## Victoryvenkat

Crucial Invitation Round for guys like me- April 10th and 24th for Software and Application Programmers category with just 500 vacancies left....

All the Best to Everyone  Hope the Visa date of effect goes a long way and many get Invites.. Including me 

189 VISA Category | EOI : 26th March with 60 Points.


----------



## cooldude555

Deepb said:


> Hi, front loaded the below documents, although 1-6 were not requested
> 1) Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of Tax Document	- *Last 5 years Indian ITR*
> 2) Employment - Current, Evidence of	Tax Document	- *Indian Income Tax Return Assessment Year 2014-15*
> 3) Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of	Tax Document	- *Australian Income Tax Return*
> 4) Character, Evidence of	Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment	- *Form 80 Scanned Copy*
> 5) Character, Evidence of	Overseas Police Clearance - *National Indian Police Clearance Certificate*
> 6) Character, Evidence of	Australian Federal Police Clearance	-* AFP Certificate*
> 
> 7) Birth or Age, Evidence of	Passport	- *Passport*
> 8) Skills Assessment, Evidence of	Skills Assessment - *ACS Skill Assessment Results*
> 9) Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of	Educational Certificate (Degree/Diploma etc) - *BE Degree Certificate with all semester scores*
> 10) Travel Document	Passport - *Passport*
> 11) Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of	Letter/Statement - Business/Employer - *Employment Reference Letter*
> 12) Language Ability - English, Evidence of	International English Language Testing System (IELTS)- *IELTS Results*
> 13) Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Letter/Statement - Business/Employer	- *India Employment Reference*


Thanks mate. Thats a very comprehensive list.
Weren't you asked for Payslips and bank statements as proof of employment?

I understand that you submitted the ITR's for 5 years. But, in most of the cases, CO's requested the paystubs and bank statements aswell.

Cheers


----------



## Deepb

cooldude555 said:


> Thanks mate. Thats a very comprehensive list.
> Weren't you asked for Payslips and bank statements as proof of employment?
> 
> I understand that you submitted the ITR's for 5 years. But, in most of the cases, CO's requested the paystubs and bank statements aswell.
> 
> Cheers


I wasn't asked for any doco. I've never been contacted by CO. I just front loaded ITRs based on acceptable list of documents. Please note I'd uploaded employment reference letters as well.


----------



## cooldude555

Deepb said:


> I wasn't asked for any doco. I've never been contacted by CO. I just front loaded ITRs based on acceptable list of documents.


Great. How long was it before you received the direct grant from the day you front loaded the documents? And, how long has it taken for you to get the EOI invitation?


----------



## sahil1604

Deepb said:


> I wasn't asked for any doco. I've never been contacted by CO. I just front loaded ITRs based on acceptable list of documents. Please note I'd uploaded employment reference letters as well.


Hi Deep
will it be possible for you to share references format...
I have been asked by CO for Employment - Duty statements and references.

For references -I hhave provided on a stamp letter notary attested by my collegues.)As could not get on a letter head from company)

duty statements - I do not have on letter head not sure what to give.... any suggestions...


----------



## dee9999

sahil1604 said:


> Hi Deep
> will it be possible for you to share references format...
> I have been asked by CO for Employment - Duty statements and references.
> 
> For references -I hhave provided on a stamp letter notary attested by my collegues.)As could not get on a letter head from company)
> 
> duty statements - I do not have on letter head not sure what to give.... any suggestions...


Didn't get "Employment - Duty statements and references." Aren't the R& R docs on company letter head OR statutory Declarations submitted during ACS sufficient?


----------



## sahil1604

dee9999 said:


> Didn't get "Employment - Duty statements and references." Aren't the R& R docs on company letter head OR statutory Declarations submitted during ACS sufficient?


IT was sufficient for ACS , however DIAC has asked me , that too twice.
Not sure what to provide them now.


----------



## cooldude555

sahil1604 said:


> Hi Deep
> will it be possible for you to share references format...
> I have been asked by CO for Employment - Duty statements and references.
> 
> For references -I hhave provided on a stamp letter notary attested by my collegues.)As could not get on a letter head from company)
> 
> duty statements - I do not have on letter head not sure what to give.... any suggestions...


Sahil,

What do you mean by employment - duty statements?
Are you talking about the format for roles and responsibilities?


----------



## sahil1604

cooldude555 said:


> Sahil,
> 
> What do you mean by employment - duty statements?
> Are you talking about the format for roles and responsibilities?


Yes


----------



## cooldude555

sahil1604 said:


> Yes


Here we go.


----------



## cooldude555

cooldude555 said:


> Here we go.


If you cannot get this on a company letter head, you can provide a statutory declaration, notarised and duly signed by your supervisor. Also attach a business card of the person who is signing the declaration.


----------



## sahil1604

cooldude555 said:


> If you cannot get this on a company letter head, you can provide a statutory declaration, notarised and duly signed by your supervisor. Also attach a business card of the person who is signing the declaration.


Thanks a lot , I provided them in a similar format... 

Have provided them again on letter heads in 2 out of 4 organizations... and provided notarised on stamp paper for 2 other organizations.... lets hope what they say now... 

My grant is delayed.... and not sure now how long will they take as whenever i call them they always ask to WAIT....


----------



## cooldude555

sahil1604 said:


> Thanks a lot , I provided them in a similar format...
> 
> Have provided them again on letter heads in 2 out of 4 organizations... and provided notarised on stamp paper for 2 other organizations.... lets hope what they say now...
> 
> My grant is delayed.... and not sure now how long will they take as whenever i call them they always ask to WAIT....


Dont worry buddy. You would soon get a pleasant news.

By the way, could you please provide me the list of documents that you provided to DIAC so far?

Thanks.


----------



## dee9999

Hi Expats , 

Need your advice....
I was reading about docs to be submitted for visa .

Background:- I'm married , but my passport still reflects my maternal address . Did not change address ,as I considered that the passport expiry was in 2018. Although new address is mentioned in Marriage certificate.

Now I have few queries:-
1. PCC - where should I get that done ? Maternal address as mentioned on passport OR new address (As mentioned on Marriage certificate).

2. Form 80 - Past address history section
What should I mention my current address as the NEW address...right? And past address as maternal address . 

OR 
should I mention only maternal address (as in passport) and get PCC also for maternal address?

3. Form 80 - Do we need to fill in details of parents ? ...when they are not migrating and not mentioned in EOI. If we mention details of parents - will we need to get PCC and Meds done for them too ?
Need your help asap.
Thanks in advance.

Regards
Dee


----------



## anandumesh

Hi Ben,

The reply from DIBP mentions that there is no need to get certified copies of official documents. All example documents mentioned are government issued documents. The is no mention of documents like bank statements, ITR, salary slips etc which are not issues by government. Should we proceed without getting them noterized?

"It is no longer a requirement to submit certified copies of official
documents, such as passports, birth certificates or marriage certificates
for visa applications. Clear colour copies of both official and
non-official documents will be accepted."


----------



## dee9999

dee9999 said:


> Hi Expats ,
> 
> Need your advice....
> I was reading about docs to be submitted for visa .
> 
> Background:- I'm married , but my passport still reflects my maternal address . Did not change address ,as I considered that the passport expiry was in 2018. Although new address is mentioned in Marriage certificate.
> 
> Now I have few queries:-
> 1. PCC - where should I get that done ? Maternal address as mentioned on passport OR new address (As mentioned on Marriage certificate).
> 
> 2. Form 80 - Past address history section
> What should I mention my current address as the NEW address...right? And past address as maternal address .
> 
> OR
> should I mention only maternal address (as in passport) and get PCC also for maternal address?
> 
> 3. Form 80 - Do we need to fill in details of parents ? ...when they are not migrating and not mentioned in EOI. If we mention details of parents - will we need to get PCC and Meds done for them too ?
> Need your help asap.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Dee


Hi ...

Can someone please answer my queries..

Thanks a lot..
Deepa


----------



## Ben-HH

anandumesh said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> The reply from DIBP mentions that there is no need to get certified copies of official documents. All example documents mentioned are government issued documents. The is no mention of documents like bank statements, ITR, salary slips etc which are not issues by government. Should we proceed without getting them noterized?
> 
> "It is no longer a requirement to submit certified copies of official
> documents, such as passports, birth certificates or marriage certificates
> for visa applications. Clear colour copies of both official and
> non-official documents will be accepted."


I can not give you a definite answer other that I submitted both, (coloured) scans of certified and non certified documents inlcuding payslips. 

I guess it would do no harm (other than maybe delaying the grant) if you go for non certified documents. I do not think they woudl reject your visa for that but ask for certified copies instead. But some other more experienced people might be able to help you here.

Cheers


----------



## nicemathan

Answered below from my prospective, you may not agree to all. 

I hope it helps.



dee9999 said:


> Hi ...
> 
> Can someone please answer my queries..
> 
> Thanks a lot..
> 
> Originally Posted by dee9999 View Post
> Hi Expats ,
> 
> Need your advice....
> I was reading about docs to be submitted for visa .
> 
> Background:- I'm married , but my passport still reflects my maternal address . Did not change address ,as I considered that the passport expiry was in 2018. Although new address is mentioned in Marriage certificate.
> 
> Now I have few queries:-
> 1. PCC - where should I get that done ? Maternal address as mentioned on passport OR new address (As mentioned on Marriage certificate).
> *Ideally speaking you should have updated your current address in the passport, if you present address is more than 1 year old and seek for PCC from PSK which issued the passport for the address given in the passport*
> 
> 2. Form 80 - Past address history section
> What should I mention my current address as the NEW address...right? And past address as maternal address .
> *Whatever address you are currently staying will be your current address*
> 
> OR
> should I mention only maternal address (as in passport) and get PCC also for maternal address? *Yes, you can do this but if I were you, I will not. I would have gone for passport re-issue to endorse spouse name and get the current address reflected in it.*
> 
> 3. Form 80 - Do we need to fill in details of parents ? ...when they are not migrating and not mentioned in EOI. If we mention details of parents - will we need to get PCC and Meds done for them too ?
> *Yes, you need to enter your parents & siblings details in Form 80 even though they are not migrating. Basically the question in the form starts something like, if you have & know your parents & siblings details provide them.
> 
> No need to get their PCC or medicals unless you have mentioned them in your VISA application*
> 
> *Need your help asap.* might sound rude for few ears. Probably,* "requesting your speedy clarification please"* would have been better, just my 2 cents.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Dee
> Deepa


----------



## dee9999

nicemathan said:


> Answered below from my prospective, you may not agree to all.
> 
> I hope it helps.


Thanks a lot ..


----------



## BretSavage

nicemathan said:


> Answered below from my prospective, you may not agree to all.
> 
> I hope it helps.


Gud reply Mathan...


----------



## nicemathan

Thank you thanks you 



BretSavage said:


> Gud reply Mathan...


----------



## anandumesh

Thanks mate



Ben-HH said:


> anandumesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ben,
> 
> The reply from DIBP mentions that there is no need to get certified copies of official documents. All example documents mentioned are government issued documents. The is no mention of documents like bank statements, ITR, salary slips etc which are not issues by government. Should we proceed without getting them noterized?
> 
> "It is no longer a requirement to submit certified copies of official
> documents, such as passports, birth certificates or marriage certificates
> for visa applications. Clear colour copies of both official and
> non-official documents will be accepted."
> 
> 
> 
> I can not give you a definite answer other that I submitted both, (coloured) scans of certified and non certified documents inlcuding payslips.
> 
> I guess it would do no harm (other than maybe delaying the grant) if you go for non certified documents. I do not think they woudl reject your visa for that but ask for certified copies instead. But some other more experienced people might be able to help you here.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## explorer101

Hello everyone,

I have already lodged my visa and uploaded all the documents. Somebody had told me that it's best to wait for the CO to provide me the hap id and letter for getting medical and PCC done. Now, after 9 days since I have lodged my visa application, my agent logged into my account and generated the hap id and letter for medical without asking me first.

Now my question is - Should I still wait for CO to be assigned and let her ask for medical and PCC? Or should I go ahead and do it now since I already have the hap id? I read somewhere that its possible that if I go ahead with medical now and meanwhile the CO generates another hap id then there will be a lot of confusion as the hap id of my medical won't match the new hap id generated by the CO.
I understand that medical and PCC decides my latest entry date for Australia but right now I don't care about that. I need to know what is the best thing to do right now so that there are no unnecessary confusions or delays in my visa process and that everything goes smooth. Please advise.


----------



## ceekay12

Hi everyone 

I've been stalking these threads for the past couple months and have really appreciated all your updates and information.

Today was my big day. Just some brief info on dates as I know these kept me sane and hopeful during the period.

EOI: January 28 2015
Invitation: February 13 2015, 75 points (221111 accountant)
Application lodged: February 15 2015
Direct grant: April 10 2015

Good luck everyone!


----------



## bhaskars

prashantdamle said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have already lodged my visa and uploaded all the documents. Somebody had told me that it's best to wait for the CO to provide me the hap id and letter for getting medical and PCC done. Now, after 9 days since I have lodged my visa application, my agent logged into my account and generated the hap id and letter for medical without asking me first.
> 
> Now my question is - Should I still wait for CO to be assigned and let her ask for medical and PCC? Or should I go ahead and do it now since I already have the hap id? I read somewhere that its possible that if I go ahead with medical now and meanwhile the CO generates another hap id then there will be a lot of confusion as the hap id of my medical won't match the new hap id generated by the CO.
> I understand that medical and PCC decides my latest entry date for Australia but right now I don't care about that. I need to know what is the best thing to do right now so that there are no unnecessary confusions or delays in my visa process and that everything goes smooth. Please advise.



Hello Prashant,
I suggest you do not wait for the CO to be assigned to complete Medical and PCC. Since you have the HAP ID, complete the medicals. PCC can also be front loaded. There will not be any confusion with your visa processing when you do this now.

Cheers !


----------



## cooldude555

prashantdamle said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have already lodged my visa and uploaded all the documents. Somebody had told me that it's best to wait for the CO to provide me the hap id and letter for getting medical and PCC done. Now, after 9 days since I have lodged my visa application, my agent logged into my account and generated the hap id and letter for medical without asking me first.
> 
> Now my question is - Should I still wait for CO to be assigned and let her ask for medical and PCC? Or should I go ahead and do it now since I already have the hap id? I read somewhere that its possible that if I go ahead with medical now and meanwhile the CO generates another hap id then there will be a lot of confusion as the hap id of my medical won't match the new hap id generated by the CO.
> I understand that medical and PCC decides my latest entry date for Australia but right now I don't care about that. I need to know what is the best thing to do right now so that there are no unnecessary confusions or delays in my visa process and that everything goes smooth. Please advise.



G'day mate,

I am not exactly sure how the HAP ID stuff works. But, I have come across many people on this forum who had front loaded all the documents including PCC and medicals and had received a direct grant without even being contacted by the CO. That being said, you would only get a direct grant if all your documents are in place with regards to your education, work experience and ID proofs.

By the way, what all documents have you submitted as employment proof?

Cheers.


----------



## realneed

*Grant Today on 10th April*

Hello Everybody,

I received my #Skilled189 grant letter today at 07:30 AM IST.

#Applied on: 16th February (10:00 PM IST)
#Direct Grant on 10th April ()7:30 AM IST)
#Front loaded everything including PCC, Meds, and Form 80

I hope that it brings a mild relief to some of those anxiously waiting folks 

Cheers !!!


----------



## Padmanabhan

Hello realneed,

congrats ! Did you get any acknowledgement mail or how was the direct grant document looks like? 

Have a great journey !


----------



## rameshkd

realneed said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I received my #Skilled189 grant letter today at 07:30 AM IST.
> 
> #Applied on: 16th February (10:00 PM IST)
> #Direct Grant on 10th April ()7:30 AM IST)
> #Front loaded everything including PCC, Meds, and Form 80
> 
> I hope that it brings a mild relief to some of those anxiously waiting folks
> 
> Cheers !!!


Congratulations buddy. Happy lane:


----------



## cooldude555

realneed said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I received my #Skilled189 grant letter today at 07:30 AM IST.
> 
> #Applied on: 16th February (10:00 PM IST)
> #Direct Grant on 10th April ()7:30 AM IST)
> #Front loaded everything including PCC, Meds, and Form 80
> 
> I hope that it brings a mild relief to some of those anxiously waiting folks
> 
> Cheers !!!



Congratulations buddy :second:
That should be a sigh of relief for you. Which ANZSCO code did you apply for?

I would soon be lodging the main application and in the process of collating the documents. I would appreciate if you could please list the documents that you front loaded. This would not just help me but many other people on this forum who are planning to lodge their application in the near future.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers


----------



## explorer101

bhaskars said:


> Hello Prashant,
> I suggest you do not wait for the CO to be assigned to complete Medical and PCC. Since you have the HAP ID, complete the medicals. PCC can also be front loaded. There will not be any confusion with your visa processing when you do this now.
> 
> Cheers !


Thanks. In that case I will get my medical and pcc done. Thanks again.


----------



## explorer101

cooldude555 said:


> G'day mate,
> 
> I am not exactly sure how the HAP ID stuff works. But, I have come across many people on this forum who had front loaded all the documents including PCC and medicals and had received a direct grant without even being contacted by the CO. That being said, you would only get a direct grant if all your documents are in place with regards to your education, work experience and ID proofs.
> 
> By the way, what all documents have you submitted as employment proof?
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks. I had given copies of my offer letter, hike letter, promotion letter, recognition awards, resignation acceptance, service letter and reference/job duties letter for all companies I worked for. But I don't know what among these my agent has uploaded.


----------



## sahil1604

cooldude555 said:


> Dont worry buddy. You would soon get a pleasant news.
> 
> By the way, could you please provide me the list of documents that you provided to DIAC so far?
> 
> Thanks.


I did refered to this list

Basically you need to load each doc that support all the points you claimed. 
. Here's a list you can refer. 
.1) Passport photograph (scanned) Assuming for all applicants
2) IELTS For all applicants if not providing educational documents - certi from collg for spouse. 
3) ACS assessment Only Principal Applicant 
4) Work experience documents Principal Applicant, spousal if claiming 5 points - 
- Pay slips for All company
- Income tax docs for couple of years (Form 16 + Internal assessment docs form my company) - Bank Statements where salary is credited for entire duration 
- Reference letters from my company (Assuming from HR or Manager including Profile and Roles and responsibilities) 
5) Education related documents Principal Applicant only if IELTS of dependents provided 
- Degree Certificate 
- Transcript of marksheets 
- Marksheets 
6) Secondary school certificate (proof of age) All applicants 
7) Birth certificate All applicants 
8) PCC All applicants 
9) Medicals (uploaded by e-health) all applicants 
10) Passport scanned all applicants 
11) Marriage Certificate




The notary seal should contain the following informations:

1. Notary round seal with their number etc (Notary will sign in center with initials here)
2. Notary name seal with address, qualification, phone number etc (Notary will write full signature here with the date)
3. "Certified true copy of the originals" seal.


----------



## vmahajan25

Hi Guys, its a really useful forum. As i am just going to start filling my visa application as got the invite yesterday, few initial start up questions.
-What is the process for medicals, do we need to take printout of anything from immi account while going for medical and when i can get the list of panels?
- Do we have to give last 12 months of recent payslips other then 1 payslip that i will attach for each past company.
-we need to give the current balance in bank account and also do we need to give any bank statements and if yes for how many months? I am in singapore for last 5 yrs, so how many months bank statement is required and also its fine if give last 5 yrs of tax assesment?


----------



## cooldude555

sahil1604 said:


> I did refered to this list
> 
> Basically you need to load each doc that support all the points you claimed.
> . Here's a list you can refer.
> .1) Passport photograph (scanned) Assuming for all applicants
> 2) IELTS For all applicants if not providing educational documents - certi from collg for spouse.
> 3) ACS assessment Only Principal Applicant
> 4) Work experience documents Principal Applicant, spousal if claiming 5 points -
> - Pay slips for All company
> - Income tax docs for couple of years (Form 16 + Internal assessment docs form my company) - Bank Statements where salary is credited for entire duration
> - Reference letters from my company (Assuming from HR or Manager including Profile and Roles and responsibilities)
> 5) Education related documents Principal Applicant only if IELTS of dependents provided
> - Degree Certificate
> - Transcript of marksheets
> - Marksheets
> 6) Secondary school certificate (proof of age) All applicants
> 7) Birth certificate All applicants
> 8) PCC All applicants
> 9) Medicals (uploaded by e-health) all applicants
> 10) Passport scanned all applicants
> 11) Marriage Certificate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The notary seal should contain the following informations:
> 
> 1. Notary round seal with their number etc (Notary will sign in center with initials here)
> 2. Notary name seal with address, qualification, phone number etc (Notary will write full signature here with the date)
> 3. "Certified true copy of the originals" seal.


Thanks so much for sharing this information.


----------



## sanjaynair

Hello everyone,
I have a query on PCC application. I have lodged the visa and uploaded all docs except for PCC and med. Medicals, I understand is a straight forward process. However,I am having trouble with understanding how PCC works.

I am originally from Cochin(permanent address and place of passport issue). But currently I am living and working in Chennai. In this case, is it enough if I get a PCC from Chennai, or do I have to get it from Cochin, or from both places? Also, is it applied through the passport seva online portal or directly at the commissioner's office? And how long does the entire process usually take? I am hoping to not delay too much, so that I can front load all docs soon.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sanjay


----------



## nicemathan

pls Visit the passport seva kendra website and choose the PCC option. 

Fill-in the application form. They charge Rs.500/-

It explains quite clearly, the document requirement. The process is quite straight forward.

How many years you are living in chennai and when is your passport expiring?



sanjaynair said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a query on PCC application. I have lodged the visa and uploaded all docs except for PCC and med. Medicals, I understand is a straight forward process. However,I am having trouble with understanding how PCC works.
> 
> I am originally from Cochin(permanent address and place of passport issue). But currently I am living and working in Chennai. In this case, is it enough if I get a PCC from Chennai, or do I have to get it from Cochin, or from both places? Also, is it applied through the passport seva online portal or directly at the commissioner's office? And how long does the entire process usually take? I am hoping to not delay too much, so that I can front load all docs soon.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Sanjay


----------



## nicemathan

Almost similar question I answered two pages back.

Here is the link to that *page-101*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-101.html

A little reading please    



sanjaynair said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a query on PCC application. I have lodged the visa and uploaded all docs except for PCC and med. Medicals, I understand is a straight forward process. However,I am having trouble with understanding how PCC works.
> 
> I am originally from Cochin(permanent address and place of passport issue). But currently I am living and working in Chennai. In this case, is it enough if I get a PCC from Chennai, or do I have to get it from Cochin, or from both places? Also, is it applied through the passport seva online portal or directly at the commissioner's office? And how long does the entire process usually take? I am hoping to not delay too much, so that I can front load all docs soon.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Sanjay


----------



## nidhiphysio

Hi Everyone,

I have just recieved invitation to apply 189. I have one query. My all documents are ready except USA police check certificate. And they told me I will receive it in 4-5 weeks. Now, I am confused that what if I apply for 189 visa and CO is allocated and I still dont have USA PCC. My file decision will be delayed. I dont want that to happen. Can anyone please tell me what is the duration approximately for CO to be allocated. Also do any seniors over here have any guidance for me...?? Need your expert advice...!!!


----------



## nsk.14

nidhiphysio said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have just recieved invitation to apply 189. I have one query. My all documents are ready except USA police check certificate. And they told me I will receive it in 4-5 weeks. Now, I am confused that what if I apply for 189 visa and CO is allocated and I still dont have USA PCC. My file decision will be delayed. I dont want that to happen. Can anyone please tell me what is the duration approximately for CO to be allocated. Also do any seniors over here have any guidance for me...?? Need your expert advice...!!!


Looking at the trend, It will take approx two months for CO to be allocated.


----------



## sanjaynair

nicemathan said:


> pls Visit the passport seva kendra website and choose the PCC option.
> 
> Fill-in the application form. They charge Rs.500/-
> 
> It explains quite clearly, the document requirement. The process is quite straight forward.
> 
> How many years you are living in chennai and when is your passport expiring?



Hey nicemathan,thanks for the reply. I did read through your answers on page 101, but I still had some queries :confused2:. In the PSK website, during application, I gave the place of issue of passport as Cochin, and my current residential address as Chennai, for which, the system came up with an error saying both places should be the same. Hence the confusion. I proceeded by giving my permanent address(Cochin) as my current residential address, which allowed me to go ahead in the application. In this case what do you suggest?

Also, I have to get a PCC from UK too. Should'nt both PCC's have the same address(Cochin) mentioned on them? I have given the Chennai address on my visa application, just wondering if changing that to my Cochin address would solve all the problems with respect to this and make things easier. But again I am concerned if the CO will raise a concern with this because my current employment records show the location as Chennai.

Anyone who has encountered the same issue?

Any opinions would be most welcome.

Regards,
Sanjay


----------



## vmahajan25

Hello everyone, can someone please answer my queries that i posted day before yesterday?
As i am just going to start filling my visa application as got the invite yesterday, few initial start up questions.
-What is the process for medicals, do we need to take printout of anything from immi account while going for medical and when i can get the list of panels?
- Do we have to give last 12 months of recent payslips other then 1 payslip that i will attach for each past company.
-we need to give the current balance in bank account and also do we need to give any bank statements and if yes for how many months? I am in singapore for last 5 yrs, so how many months bank statement is required and also its fine if give last 5 yrs of tax assesment?
- Also i see lot about Form 80, whats all that about, do i need to fill and submit it along with the application.
- Also do i have to pay visa fees(or any other fees if any) at the time of submitting the application? Also how much is the fees for a family of 3( Adults and 1 kid).


----------



## nicemathan

The PCC usually doesnt have your address or marital status. Go ahead with pcc in kerala. If you are married better to add spouse name in each others passport.

It will have your name, passport number and father's name.

However while updating all other details like VISA application; form80s please use your Chennai address as current address. Reason, you can't be in Cochin and work in Chennai as per your employment evidence submitted.



sanjaynair said:


> Hey nicemathan,thanks for the reply. I did read through your answers on page 101, but I still had some queries :confused2:. In the PSK website, during application, I gave the place of issue of passport as Cochin, and my current residential address as Chennai, for which, the system came up with an error saying both places should be the same. Hence the confusion. I proceeded by giving my permanent address(Cochin) as my current residential address, which allowed me to go ahead in the application. In this case what do you suggest?
> 
> Also, I have to get a PCC from UK too. Should'nt both PCC's have the same address(Cochin) mentioned on them? I have given the Chennai address on my visa application, just wondering if changing that to my Cochin address would solve all the problems with respect to this and make things easier. But again I am concerned if the CO will raise a concern with this because my current employment records show the location as Chennai.
> 
> Anyone who has encountered the same issue?
> 
> Any opinions would be most welcome.
> 
> Regards,
> Sanjay


----------



## nicemathan

First of all congratz on getting the invite.

Are you applying of your own or via an agent's assistance ?

The reason why you might have not got a prompt response could be because all these queries are answered several times in this thread and in this one -> 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-7914.html

Request you to go through last 20-30 pages please.



vmahajan25 said:


> Hello everyone, can someone please answer my queries that i posted day before yesterday?
> As i am just going to start filling my visa application as got the invite yesterday, few initial start up questions.
> -What is the process for medicals, do we need to take printout of anything from immi account while going for medical and when i can get the list of panels?
> - Do we have to give last 12 months of recent payslips other then 1 payslip that i will attach for each past company.
> -we need to give the current balance in bank account and also do we need to give any bank statements and if yes for how many months? I am in singapore for last 5 yrs, so how many months bank statement is required and also its fine if give last 5 yrs of tax assesment?
> - Also i see lot about Form 80, whats all that about, do i need to fill and submit it along with the application.
> - Also do i have to pay visa fees(or any other fees if any) at the time of submitting the application? Also how much is the fees for a family of 3( Adults and 1 kid).


----------



## nicemathan

Medicals: Once you lodge your application you will have the links in your account to create a HAP ID, using that book an appointment in the registered hospitals. Skillselect has the list of approved hospitals country and city-wise.

Payslips it depends on each applicants. I submitted one per quarter of relevant experience and last 6 months payslips

Bank statements / IT returns / etc; are to prove employment. Yes,pls submit for the relevant years.

Form80 is not mandatory however most people submit it. It is a character assessment kind of thing with few detailed declaration for each of the applicants above 18 years. 

Fee for three people might be roughly $6300 AUD.

Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

Request to read some pages in the relevant threads, please.



vmahajan25 said:


> Hello everyone, can someone please answer my queries that i posted day before yesterday?
> As i am just going to start filling my visa application as got the invite yesterday, few initial start up questions.
> -What is the process for medicals, do we need to take printout of anything from immi account while going for medical and when i can get the list of panels?
> - Do we have to give last 12 months of recent payslips other then 1 payslip that i will attach for each past company.
> -we need to give the current balance in bank account and also do we need to give any bank statements and if yes for how many months? I am in singapore for last 5 yrs, so how many months bank statement is required and also its fine if give last 5 yrs of tax assesment?
> - Also i see lot about Form 80, whats all that about, do i need to fill and submit it along with the application.
> - Also do i have to pay visa fees(or any other fees if any) at the time of submitting the application? Also how much is the fees for a family of 3( Adults and 1 kid).


----------



## vmahajan25

Thanks nicemathan for the reply, yeah i will try to go thru the forum, i did went thru last few pages earlier but that all were some specific queries but it did helped but not fully answered mine all queries. I am applying at my own.

-Getting payslips for all the quarters of prev years is difficult as i normally kep just 1 or 2 months of payslips of mine prev companies, can that be a problem.
-Getting IT returns for last 5 yrs is ok in singapore but i dont know if there is any way to get last IT returns of few years in India as i dont think i have kept that, is there any way to get them?
-Also today i started filling the visa application, basically it just asked about mine and mine family details mainly other ilets and experience, is there any form that we need to fill and attach?
- Also i reached end of the application(17 pages) but i didnt found any option anywhere to upload the documents, did i missed something?
- Also i didnt saw any links to create HAP ID as i reached till end where I got the option to submit but nothing else. For each applicant it was just asked "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?" Again am i missing something?

May be these questions have been asked many times but there are more 7-8K pages to go thru in that forum, bit difficult...
Thanks for your patience.


----------



## nicemathan

Probably you could get in touch with your previous companies HR / payroll team and request the required files. They are supposed provide you with these. Probably get in touch with them via linkedin will be of great help.

Regarding IT returns you could create an ID in Income Tax dept of India and use your PAN card number to retrieve your details. I haven't tried this but it is possible I suppose based on few of my colleagues. 

Once you pay the fee, you will get the options for document upload and HAP ID creation.

Hope this helps. 



vmahajan25 said:


> Thanks nicemathan for the reply, yeah i will try to go thru the forum, i did went thru last few pages earlier but that all were some specific queries but it did helped but not fully answered mine all queries. I am applying at my own.
> 
> -Getting payslips for all the quarters of prev years is difficult as i normally kep just 1 or 2 months of payslips of mine prev companies, can that be a problem.
> -Getting IT returns for last 5 yrs is ok in singapore but i dont know if there is any way to get last IT returns of few years in India as i dont think i have kept that, is there any way to get them?
> -Also today i started filling the visa application, basically it just asked about mine and mine family details mainly other ilets and experience, is there any form that we need to fill and attach?
> - Also i reached end of the application(17 pages) but i didnt found any option anywhere to upload the documents, did i missed something?
> - Also i didnt saw any links to create HAP ID as i reached till end where I got the option to submit but nothing else. For each applicant it was just asked "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?" Again am i missing something?
> 
> May be these questions have been asked many times but there are more 7-8K pages to go thru in that forum, bit difficult...
> Thanks for your patience.


----------



## lgucci

Ben-HH said:


> _"Hi
> 
> I was unsure too and that is why I asked DIBP for clarification. Here is my conversation with them:
> 
> The question was:
> 
> "I am wondering if DIBP accepts color scans of documents instead of
> certified copies? There are different people who say that their case
> officer was fine with color copies and proof that by an email.
> Or are there certain documents such as passports where color scans are
> sufficient?
> My last questions is which pages of the passport has to be copied?
> Kind regards
> XXX"
> 
> The answer I received today is as follows:
> 
> "Dear Mr XXX,
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> It is no longer a requirement to submit certified copies of official
> documents, such as passports, birth certificates or marriage certificates
> for visa applications. Clear colour copies of both official and
> non-official documents will be accepted.
> 
> If you are providing a copy of your passport a copy of the bio data
> (picture) page is usually sufficient. However, it is at the discretion of
> the case officer to request any further relevant pages (such as visas for
> other countries).
> 
> Please note:
> 
> -The information you are given by the Europe Service Centre will be based
> on the information you supply.
> -We recommend that you do not make any irreversible travel arrangements
> until you have an appropriate visa.
> 
> Yours faithfully,
> 
> Nora
> Europe Service Centre
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> www.immi.gov.au"_


Many thanks for your response Ben! This information was very useful for me and I am sure it will be for others too. I have now submitted all my documents and just have to wait for assessment :fingerscrossed:

Cheers, 

lgucci


----------



## Teddy110

Hi guys!

We have received our GRANT today after such a long journey!

Thank you all for your help. This forum is better than an agent

Hope you all get ur grant soon! Cheers


----------



## rameshkd

Teddy110 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> We have received our GRANT today after such a long journey!
> 
> Thank you all for your help. This forum is better than an agent
> 
> Hope you all get ur grant soon! Cheers


Many congratulations mate :second:. You lodged your visa on 27/02 ? That's really really quick.


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulations.... EnjoyZZZZZZ

May I know the first entry date or initial entry date please.



Teddy110 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> We have received our GRANT today after such a long journey!
> 
> Thank you all for your help. This forum is better than an agent
> 
> Hope you all get ur grant soon! Cheers


----------



## Teddy110

rameshkd said:


> Many congratulations mate :second:. You lodged your visa on 27/02 ? That's really really quick.


Thanks mate. I suppose they took 27/2 batch and working backward


----------



## regmiboyer

Teddy110 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> We have received our GRANT today after such a long journey!
> 
> Thank you all for your help. This forum is better than an agent
> 
> Hope you all get ur grant soon! Cheers




Hi Brother,

Many congrats, We are happy that one of us just got pushed in. I noticed from your signature that you did medicals on 21 Nov 2014. Is it possible to do Medicals before lodging Visa, As I believe we need HAP ID for Medicals and HAP ID is generated only after paying Visa Fee.

Cheers.


----------



## Teddy110

regmiboyer said:


> Hi Brother,
> 
> Many congrats, We are happy that one of us just got pushed in. I noticed from your signature that you did medicals on 21 Nov 2014. Is it possible to do Medicals before lodging Visa, As I believe we need HAP ID for Medicals and HAP ID is generated only after paying Visa Fee.
> 
> Cheers.


Its true  actually this is the second time I applied for 189 so I used medical result from last time to put in this application.


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Everybody,

It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.

Yes, it is a grant.    

Checked today morning at around 07:40 hours local time, no mails.

However, there was a status change in immi account to Processing from previously Processing – Please wait for the department to get in touch with you.

Felt : Hmmm…. Ok probably this week, I might hear something.

Went to office and as usual logged in again to check my mails. 

Grant mails for three of us was there, sent around 08:10 hours local time.

Have to enter on or before March 28th 2016. (Medical results uploading date)

Made some wonderful friends in this forum, hope it continues in the coming weeks; months & years.

Now begins the real task of settling in a new country. :boxing::boxing::boxing:

Never crossed my country's border till date. 

Will pray for grants to all the rightful applicants. :second:


----------



## Padmanabhan

Hi Mathan,

Congrats and Hearty wishes for your career. Stay in touch.

Paddy
Visa lodged: Feb 20; CO,Grant - WAITING


----------



## skyhigh15

Congrats NiceMathan.....

waiting to get a grant this week....


----------



## cooldude555

Teddy110 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> We have received our GRANT today after such a long journey!
> 
> Thank you all for your help. This forum is better than an agent
> 
> Hope you all get ur grant soon! Cheers



Congratulations buddy :second:. All the very best.


----------



## NMCHD

nicemathan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.
> 
> Yes, it is a grant.
> 
> Checked today morning at around 07:40 hours local time, no mails.
> 
> However, there was a status change in immi account to Processing from previously Processing – Please wait for the department to get in touch with you.
> 
> Felt : Hmmm…. Ok probably this week, I might hear something.
> 
> Went to office and as usual logged in again to check my mails.
> 
> Grant mails for three of us was there, sent around 08:10 hours local time.
> 
> Have to enter on or before March 28th 2016. (Medical results uploading date)
> 
> Made some wonderful friends in this forum, hope it continues in the coming weeks; months & years.
> 
> Now begins the real task of settling in a new country. :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Never crossed my country's border till date.
> 
> Will pray for grants to all the rightful applicants. :second:


Many Congrats mate. Really happy for you..


----------



## NMCHD

Teddy110 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> We have received our GRANT today after such a long journey!
> 
> Thank you all for your help. This forum is better than an agent
> 
> Hope you all get ur grant soon! Cheers


Many Congrats mate..


----------



## Jeeten#80

All The Best for You and Your Family!!!

Have a safe journey.


Regards,
Jeetendra




nicemathan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.
> 
> Yes, it is a grant.
> 
> Checked today morning at around 07:40 hours local time, no mails.
> 
> However, there was a status change in immi account to Processing from previously Processing – Please wait for the department to get in touch with you.
> 
> Felt : Hmmm…. Ok probably this week, I might hear something.
> 
> Went to office and as usual logged in again to check my mails.
> 
> Grant mails for three of us was there, sent around 08:10 hours local time.
> 
> Have to enter on or before March 28th 2016. (Medical results uploading date)
> 
> Made some wonderful friends in this forum, hope it continues in the coming weeks; months & years.
> 
> Now begins the real task of settling in a new country. :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Never crossed my country's border till date.
> 
> Will pray for grants to all the rightful applicants. :second:


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks Paddy. Sure lets stay in touch.

I guess our roles are matching and lets hope it clicks for both us in job front. 

All best in advance for a speedy grant.



Padmanabhan said:


> Hi Mathan,
> 
> Congrats and Hearty wishes for your career. Stay in touch.
> 
> Paddy
> Visa lodged: Feb 20; CO,Grant - WAITING


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks a lot mate for your wishes. Much needed.

So, have you finalized on your further plans. 



NMCHD said:


> Many Congrats mate. Really happy for you..


----------



## nicemathan

Happy for your wishes Jeet  (I hope I can call you in a short name)

Thanks once again.



Jeeten#80 said:


> All The Best for You and Your Family!!!
> 
> Have a safe journey.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks a lot mate.

Yup sure you will get your grant soon. Just hang in there  



skyhigh15 said:


> Congrats NiceMathan.....
> 
> waiting to get a grant this week....


----------



## BRam111

Totally 2 grants today?

Ram


----------



## dee9999

nicemathan said:


> Thanks a lot mate.
> 
> Yup sure you will get your grant soon. Just hang in there


Congrats nicemathan


----------



## dee9999

Teddy110 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> We have received our GRANT today after such a long journey!
> 
> Thank you all for your help. This forum is better than an agent
> 
> Hope you all get ur grant soon! Cheers


Congrats Teddy


----------



## sanjaynair

Congrats nicemathan  happy for you mate!


----------



## BretSavage

BRam111 said:


> Totally 2 grants today?
> 
> Ram


Total 3 grants

No CO allocation.


----------



## Sky_the_limit

nicemathan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.
> 
> Yes, it is a grant.
> 
> Checked today morning at around 07:40 hours local time, no mails.
> 
> However, there was a status change in immi account to Processing from previously Processing – Please wait for the department to get in touch with you.
> 
> Felt : Hmmm…. Ok probably this week, I might hear something.
> 
> Went to office and as usual logged in again to check my mails.
> 
> Grant mails for three of us was there, sent around 08:10 hours local time.
> 
> Have to enter on or before March 28th 2016. (Medical results uploading date)
> 
> Made some wonderful friends in this forum, hope it continues in the coming weeks; months & years.
> 
> Now begins the real task of settling in a new country. :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Never crossed my country's border till date.
> 
> Will pray for grants to all the rightful applicants. :second:




Congratulations Bro, Happy to see all the guys who were struggling with me the past year getting their grants after a long and for not easy journey..... Best of Luck


----------



## Eng.Waqas

BretSavage said:


> Total 3 grants
> 
> No CO allocation.


Hello BretSavage,
I would like to know in which cases CO usually not assigned those people get direct grant


----------



## BretSavage

Eng.Waqas said:


> Hello BretSavage,
> I would like to know in which cases CO usually not assigned those people get direct grant


HI,

There are no particular cases, if you have submitted all supporting documents with PCC & Meds people generally get direct grant, but if CO feels like they need some extra documents then they contact applicant.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Direct Grant IF*

If all the documents are in place and not much ambiguity concerning experience, education and personal details.

Regards,
Jeetendra




Eng.Waqas said:


> Hello BretSavage,
> I would like to know in which cases CO usually not assigned those people get direct grant


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks a lot mate   



dee9999 said:


> Congrats nicemathan


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks buddy. I wish you to get it soon   

Lets stay in touch.



Sky_the_limit said:


> Congratulations Bro, Happy to see all the guys who were struggling with me the past year getting their grants after a long and for not easy journey..... Best of Luck


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks Sanjay    



sanjaynair said:


> Congrats nicemathan  happy for you mate!


----------



## skyhigh15

Eagerly waiting for Grant this week....


----------



## NMCHD

nicemathan said:


> Thanks a lot mate for your wishes. Much needed.
> 
> So, have you finalized on your further plans.


Yup..planning to move in Aug-Sep. What are your plans?


----------



## atmahesh

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Direct Grant IF*
> 
> If all the documents are in place and not much ambiguity concerning experience, education and personal details.
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra



is it a good or bad thing if CO gets assigned? I want to delay my entry date to Australia as much as I can. 
would CO ask for form 80, if get assigned ?


----------



## sweetchillies1989

nicemathan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.
> 
> Yes, it is a grant.
> 
> Checked today morning at around 07:40 hours local time, no mails.
> 
> However, there was a status change in immi account to Processing from previously Processing – Please wait for the department to get in touch with you.
> 
> Felt : Hmmm…. Ok probably this week, I might hear something.
> 
> Went to office and as usual logged in again to check my mails.
> 
> Grant mails for three of us was there, sent around 08:10 hours local time.
> 
> Have to enter on or before March 28th 2016. (Medical results uploading date)
> 
> Made some wonderful friends in this forum, hope it continues in the coming weeks; months & years.
> 
> Now begins the real task of settling in a new country. :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Never crossed my country's border till date.
> 
> Will pray for grants to all the rightful applicants. :second:


Congratulations Nicematen!!

All the best too!!

I have a small clarification regrading medicals. I had lodged my visa on 27/01/2015 and uploaded all the relevant documents on 12.03.14, except my medicals which is due tomorrow. Will that impact the grant timeline?

Cheers!!


----------



## SamuelVincent

Hi Guys, This thread is very informative. Ive filed my 189 application under ACS261111 on 09mar and uploaded meds on 24mar. waiting for CO response. 
- do we get an update once CO is assigned if all docs are in place.
- I've applied for 3 dependents (spouse and two kids under 10yrs)
- Also one grant is received , should entire family travel first time or is it ok for just the applicant to travelling get the dependents at a later date?
Thanks


----------



## rameshkd

SamuelVincent said:


> Hi Guys, This thread is very informative. Ive filed my 189 application under ACS261111 on 09mar and uploaded meds on 24mar. waiting for CO response.
> - do we get an update once CO is assigned if all docs are in place.
> - I've applied for 3 dependents (spouse and two kids under 10yrs)
> - Also one grant is received , should entire family travel first time or is it ok for just the applicant to travelling get the dependents at a later date?
> Thanks


1. Your status on immi online will change / you'll receive a mail from the CO
2. All grants will come together
3. Travel must be before the IED on the visa, no requirement on who travels first.


----------



## BretSavage

Hi Guys,

Finally got my visa today.

Yes it's a direct grant. 

It has been great journey of around 1 year, when i decided to go back to Australia.

This forum has been of great help to me, and i would like to thank each and everyone from bottom of my hearts. Your wishes and prays have really helped me.

Made some great friends, hopefully we will always remain in touch.

I got my grant letter at 5:30(IST) & my IED is 1Dec 2015 (based on my Indian PCC).

I wish each and every one a speedy grant & all the best.


----------



## sweetchillies1989

Hi Guys,


I have a small clarification regrading medicals. I had lodged my visa on 27/01/2015 and uploaded all the relevant documents on 12.03.14, except my medicals which is due tomorrow. Will that impact the grant timeline?

Cheers!!


----------



## Padmanabhan

Hello Bret,

Congrats buddy ! Best wishes for your career.

Paddy
Visa Lodged - Feb -20; CO,Grant - Waiting


----------



## atmahesh

Congratulation BretSavage. good luck for life in Australia  



BretSavage said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got my visa today.
> 
> Yes it's a direct grant.
> 
> It has been great journey of around 1 year, when i decided to go back to Australia.
> 
> This forum has been of great help to me, and i would like to thank each and everyone from bottom of my hearts. Your wishes and prays have really helped me.
> 
> Made some great friends, hopefully we will always remain in touch.
> 
> I got my grant letter at 5:30(IST) & my IED is 1Dec 2015 (based on my Indian PCC).
> 
> I wish each and every one a speedy grant & all the best.


----------



## Dirkdiggler

Hi every one, just wondering who from the January applications have many people been allocated their case officers or better still received their 189 visa?


----------



## BretSavage

Padmanabhan said:


> Hello Bret,
> 
> Congrats buddy ! Best wishes for your career.
> 
> Paddy
> Visa Lodged - Feb -20; CO,Grant - Waiting


Thx Padmanabhan & wish you a speedy grant.....


----------



## BretSavage

atmahesh said:


> Congratulation BretSavage. good luck for life in Australia


Thx atmahesh & all the best...


----------



## BretSavage

Dirkdiggler said:


> Hi every one, just wondering who from the January applications have many people been allocated their case officers or better still received their 189 visa?


Almost every Jan applicant have received their visa, infact visa is almost processed till mid Feb...


----------



## Dirkdiggler

Brilliant, that's reassuring. Iv just put my application in on Friday last week and I'm trying to not obsess about it! 
Thank you for that prompt reply. 
This forum is such a huge help!


----------



## sweetchillies1989

BretSavage said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got my visa today.
> 
> Yes it's a direct grant.
> 
> It has been great journey of around 1 year, when i decided to go back to Australia.
> 
> This forum has been of great help to me, and i would like to thank each and everyone from bottom of my hearts. Your wishes and prays have really helped me.
> 
> Made some great friends, hopefully we will always remain in touch.
> 
> I got my grant letter at 5:30(IST) & my IED is 1Dec 2015 (based on my Indian PCC).
> 
> I wish each and every one a speedy grant & all the best.


Congrats Bret! All the best too

I have a small clarification regrading medicals. I had lodged my visa on 27/01/2015 and uploaded all the relevant documents on 12.03.14, except my medicals which is due tomorrow. Will that impact the grant timeline?

Cheers!!


----------



## SamuelVincent

Thanks Buddy,

Expecting a grant by end of May and planning to travel with spouse in Aug'15


ACS Skill assessment :07/01/2015 (261111)
IELTS : L9;R9;W7;S8/overall 8.5
EOI : 10/01/2015
Invite : 23/01/2015
PPC : 09/03/2015
Application filed: 09/03/2015
Meds: 24/03/2015
CO : ????
Grant: Still Waiting


----------



## Sky_the_limit

BretSavage said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got my visa today.
> 
> Yes it's a direct grant.
> 
> It has been great journey of around 1 year, when i decided to go back to Australia.
> 
> This forum has been of great help to me, and i would like to thank each and everyone from bottom of my hearts. Your wishes and prays have really helped me.
> 
> Made some great friends, hopefully we will always remain in touch.
> 
> I got my grant letter at 5:30(IST) & my IED is 1Dec 2015 (based on my Indian PCC).
> 
> I wish each and every one a speedy grant & all the best.


Congratulations mate , Best of luck


----------



## nicemathan

No mate. Not yet decided on the move yet. Checking internally 1st.



NMCHD said:


> Yup..planning to move in Aug-Sep. What are your plans?


----------



## nicemathan

Hi There,

Thanks for your wishes.

Yes, as you can see it has already affected your timelines right? (by not completing medicals)

Almost all of the applicants who submitted in Jan'15 have got their grant. (provided all required documents are in place)

As per the going trend if all the documents are in-place before CO allocation which is roughly 50-55 days from VISA application lodging date, then applicants can expect a direct grant.

No concerns in your case, dont worry, complete the medicals and once your medical reports are uploaded by hospital follow-up with DIAC on the whether they have got all the relevant documents, if no further requirement they will get back with the grant.

One more thing, did you got a correspondence from CO seeking completion of medicals ?

Use the e-medical link given below to track your medical report status:

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

I hope this helps. 



sweetchillies1989 said:


> Congratulations Nicematen!!
> 
> All the best too!!
> 
> I have a small clarification regrading medicals. I had lodged my visa on 27/01/2015 and uploaded all the relevant documents on 12.03.14, except my medicals which is due tomorrow. Will that impact the grant timeline?
> 
> Cheers!!


----------



## nicemathan

Three days and counting !!! :eyebrows: since lodging the application.   

Take a chill pill mate. 

Organize all your documents; complete PCC & medicals, fill-in optional forms like form80. Post-which try to take away your mind from tracking    





Dirkdiggler said:


> Brilliant, that's reassuring. Iv just put my application in on Friday last week and I'm trying to not obsess about it!
> Thank you for that prompt reply.
> This forum is such a huge help!


----------



## nicemathan

1. Yes you do. Application status will become Processing from Processing - Please wait for bhal bhal....
2. Ok
3. All the applicants have to complete initial entry before the first entry date (FED) cut-off, order of applicants entry can be based on individual needs, but entry before FED.

Completed PCC and Form80 ?



SamuelVincent said:


> Hi Guys, This thread is very informative. Ive filed my 189 application under ACS261111 on 09mar and uploaded meds on 24mar. waiting for CO response.
> - do we get an update once CO is assigned if all docs are in place.
> - I've applied for 3 dependents (spouse and two kids under 10yrs)
> - Also one grant is received , should entire family travel first time or is it ok for just the applicant to travelling get the dependents at a later date?
> Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

There is nothing as good or bad in-case a CO is assigned.

If you want to delay your entry into Australia, then
STEP 1:
Don't apply for visa straight away - as you will have 60 days from invitation for visa application. Apply for Visa say around 55th day after your invitation. This way you would gain 55 days.

STEP 2:
After paying fees just upload your basic documents (Personal, Education and Employment) WITHOUT doing Medicals and PCC

STEP 3:
Now wait until a Case officer is assigned

STEP 4:
After CO asks for PCC and Medicals, you go ahead with them and then upload PCC when you have it. Hospital would upload Medicals after its done.

The Entry Date is based on when you do your Medicals or PCC. Most of the cases its 1 year from Medicals. But have seen cases where it is 1 year from PCC. So this has to done at the last minute when CO asks for it.

*This is how you can delay your entry date to Australia.*


Form 80 is generally asked in case an individual has overseas travel history. This is the trend.
At times people aren't asked for Form 80 and they have received their Grant.

*NOTE:*
This information is based on different posts in this forum and is just a reflection of that.
This is the view everywhere.


Regards,
Jeetendra




atmahesh said:


> is it a good or bad thing if CO gets assigned? I want to delay my entry date to Australia as much as I can.
> would CO ask for form 80, if get assigned ?


----------



## BRam111

I applied on 27-Feb-2015 with all documents. No sign of CO .....

Ram


----------



## Jeeten#80

If all your documents are in place then you might receive Direct Grant.

Its almost time now for CO to be assigned.

Now just relax and enjoy, rest will fall in place soon.


Regards,
Jeetendra




BRam111 said:


> I applied on 27-Feb-2015 with all documents. No sign of CO .....
> 
> Ram


----------



## ibfij

BRam111 said:


> I applied on 27-Feb-2015 with all documents. No sign of CO .....
> 
> Ram


as per the going trend, you should be granted visa this week. Have you noticed any changes in your application status? like people say it changes from "Processing - Let DIBP contact" to "processing" and/or change in date??

Best of luck


----------



## BRam111

Hopefully man. Waiting at the last min is killing me.

Ram



Jeeten#80 said:


> If all your documents are in place then you might receive Direct Grant.
> 
> Its almost time now for CO to be assigned.
> 
> Now just relax and enjoy, rest will fall in place soon.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


----------



## Padmanabhan

Hi All,

Yes, I got my grant just now.

Thanks,
Paddy
Software Engineer - 189; Visa lodged: Feb-20; Direct Grant - Apr 14 ; IED -16 Mar 2016.


----------



## Jeeten#80

The hard part is done....now just hang on...

I know its an anxious wait for you, but you have done what was expected from you and have to wait for the Department to act.

Think of others like me, who are yet to receive an invite :heh:

Regards,
Jeetendra






BRam111 said:


> Hopefully man. Waiting at the last min is killing me.
> 
> Ram


----------



## SamuelVincent

Thanks for the update

My PCC was done on 9th Mar and same day filed the application. Meds uploaded on 24th Mar.

Congrats on successfully getting a grant... Wish you the best.


----------



## SamuelVincent

Have uploaded form 80 for me and spouse.


----------



## anandumesh

*Congrats*

You are a star. Many thanks for all your help and ofcource enjoy the news (although I am late with my wishes)



nicemathan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.
> 
> Yes, it is a grant.
> 
> Checked today morning at around 07:40 hours local time, no mails.
> 
> However, there was a status change in immi account to Processing from previously Processing – Please wait for the department to get in touch with you.
> 
> Felt : Hmmm…. Ok probably this week, I might hear something.
> 
> Went to office and as usual logged in again to check my mails.
> 
> Grant mails for three of us was there, sent around 08:10 hours local time.
> 
> Have to enter on or before March 28th 2016. (Medical results uploading date)
> 
> Made some wonderful friends in this forum, hope it continues in the coming weeks; months & years.
> 
> Now begins the real task of settling in a new country. :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Never crossed my country's border till date.
> 
> Will pray for grants to all the rightful applicants. :second:


----------



## ccham

Hi,

I have done my medical test last week and to day I called hospital and ask about the status. they told reports already uploaded to the system but I cannot see any changes in my account. and they not share any details about my health report is it normal way? and how I know medical is cleared or not?


----------



## nicemathan

Heartly congratulations Padmanabhan    

Where are you put-up in Bangalore and what are further plans mate.



Padmanabhan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yes, I got my grant just now.
> 
> Thanks,
> Paddy
> Software Engineer - 189; Visa lodged: Feb-20; Direct Grant - Apr 14 ; IED -16 Mar 2016.


----------



## nicemathan

ahahah Thanks a lot Anand. I am not a star, each and everyone in this Expatforum are a *STAR*    



anandumesh said:


> You are a star. Many thanks for all your help and ofcource enjoy the news (although I am late with my wishes)


----------



## BretSavage

atmahesh said:


> Congratulation BretSavage. good luck for life in Australia


Thx atmahesh & All the best..


----------



## BretSavage

sweetchillies1989 said:


> Congrats Bret! All the best too
> 
> I have a small clarification regrading medicals. I had lodged my visa on 27/01/2015 and uploaded all the relevant documents on 12.03.14, except my medicals which is due tomorrow. Will that impact the grant timeline?
> 
> Cheers!!


Thx sweetchillies...your ques is answered by Mathan...


----------



## BretSavage

Sky_the_limit said:


> Congratulations mate , Best of luck


Thx buddy....your grant is next...all the best


----------



## BretSavage

Padmanabhan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yes, I got my grant just now.
> 
> Thanks,
> Paddy
> Software Engineer - 189; Visa lodged: Feb-20; Direct Grant - Apr 14 ; IED -16 Mar 2016.


Many congrtz Padmanabhan & all the best for your future in oz.


----------



## sahil1604

BretSavage said:


> Almost every Jan applicant have received their visa, infact visa is almost processed till mid Feb...


I am still awaiting....
Last time I called DIAC which was 8 th April... guy told me they have recieved all documents... and asked me to Relax!

No news till today...


----------



## rtelagamsetty

Hi All,

Firstly, thank you all for your valuable suggestions and advise.

Secondly, I got the grant today after long wait. yey!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations!!!



rtelagamsetty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Firstly, thank you all for your valuable suggestions and advise.
> 
> Secondly, I got the grant today after long wait. yey!!!


----------



## rameshkd

rtelagamsetty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Firstly, thank you all for your valuable suggestions and advise.
> 
> Secondly, I got the grant today after long wait. yey!!!


Congratulations mate. What was your visa lodge date


----------



## rameshkd

sahil1604 said:


> I am still awaiting....
> Last time I called DIAC which was 8 th April... guy told me they have recieved all documents... and asked me to Relax!
> 
> No news till today...


You must be paranoid by now but relax and hang on there. Unfortunately none of us any idea of the magic black box


----------



## rtelagamsetty

rameshkd said:


> Congratulations mate. What was your visa lodge date


Thank you mate.It has been long...Jan 1st 2015 was my visa lodgement date.


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulation mate  quite a long wait.

Sweet times are delayed a little bit  Enjoy buddy 



rtelagamsetty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Firstly, thank you all for your valuable suggestions and advise.
> 
> Secondly, I got the grant today after long wait. yey!!!


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

Hi Everyone !!! Hope we all get the Grant 

Subclass :189 Code: 261313 
Visa Lodged : 3rd March 2015
Docs Uploaded : 27th March 2015
UK PCC : 30th March 2015

Grant : ????


----------



## Kriti2015

Padmanabhan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yes, I got my grant just now.
> 
> Thanks,
> Paddy
> Software Engineer - 189; Visa lodged: Feb-20; Direct Grant - Apr 14 ; IED -16 Mar 2016.


Hey Mate Congrats

How do you find IED?

What is IED? How you get to know a specific date?

Please reply

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kriti2015

nicemathan said:


> Congratulation mate  quite a long wait.
> 
> Sweet times are delayed a little bit  Enjoy buddy


Hi mate,

How do you find IED?

What is IED? How you get to know a specific date?

Please reply

Thanks in advance


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

Kriti2015 said:


> Hey Mate Congrats
> 
> How do you find IED?
> 
> What is IED? How you get to know a specific date?
> 
> Please reply
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi ,

It's Initial Entry Date. So whatever the date they have mention you need to visit or land before that date in Australia.


----------



## Jeeten#80

IED - Initial Entry Date

This is mentioned in the visa Grant Letter.

This date is either based on when you took your Medicals or PCC.

By this date ALL the visa applicants have to visit Australia at-least once to validate their visa.

Regards,
Jeetendra




Kriti2015 said:


> Hey Mate Congrats
> 
> How do you find IED?
> 
> What is IED? How you get to know a specific date?
> 
> Please reply
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## NMCHD

BretSavage said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got my visa today.
> 
> Yes it's a direct grant.
> 
> It has been great journey of around 1 year, when i decided to go back to Australia.
> 
> This forum has been of great help to me, and i would like to thank each and everyone from bottom of my hearts. Your wishes and prays have really helped me.
> 
> Made some great friends, hopefully we will always remain in touch.
> 
> I got my grant letter at 5:30(IST) & my IED is 1Dec 2015 (based on my Indian PCC).
> 
> I wish each and every one a speedy grant & all the best.


Wow thats great news man..many congrats.


----------



## NMCHD

sweetchillies1989 said:


> Congrats Bret! All the best too
> 
> I have a small clarification regrading medicals. I had lodged my visa on 27/01/2015 and uploaded all the relevant documents on 12.03.14, except my medicals which is due tomorrow. Will that impact the grant timeline?
> 
> Cheers!!


Hi

Infact if you had uploaded medicals upfront, by now you would have received the grant, since most of Jan applicants have already received their grants. Has a CO been allocated to you?

Cheers..


----------



## Kriti2015

asaduddin.mohamed said:


> Hi ,
> 
> It's Initial Entry Date. So whatever the date they have mention you need to visit or land before that date in Australia.


Thanks


----------



## NMCHD

rtelagamsetty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Firstly, thank you all for your valuable suggestions and advise.
> 
> Secondly, I got the grant today after long wait. yey!!!


Congrats mate.


----------



## BretSavage

rtelagamsetty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Firstly, thank you all for your valuable suggestions and advise.
> 
> Secondly, I got the grant today after long wait. yey!!!


Congrtz rtelagamsetty & all the best...


----------



## BretSavage

NMCHD said:


> Wow thats great news man..many congrats.


Thx mate.....


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Hello 

I have a query regarding medicals
I have completed my medicals and when i logged in eMedical and clicked on print report,it shows Status "COMPLETED" but how can one find out whether medical was successful or if there is any complication.
What should i make out from this report


----------



## dhruv.desai

dhruv.desai said:


> Application submitted 18-Feb-15
> Application fee paid 18-Feb-15
> Docs Submitted 21-Feb-15
> Medical Certificate/Report	14-Mar-15
> Overseas Police Clearance - National	18-Mar-15
> CO assigned	??
> Visa grant	??


Hi, 

Visa direct granted on 14 April. 
Thanks for the vast information available on this forum.

I will be traveling to Melbourne in a 3 months time.
Last IED period is 10.5 month's.

Wish u the best.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Most of the times Doctors at the Clinic/Hospital tell you if there are any Major concerns with your check up (This is their first impression - as the Blood / Urine check up would take time).

We would never get to know if there are any complications in our medical tests UNLESS the case is referred to the Medical panel by the CO. This happens only if CO is unable to decipher your reports. For a second opinion.

We just have to wait for the CO to come back.

ALL THE BEST!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra

_***This is my understanding_







singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a query regarding medicals
> I have completed my medicals and when i logged in eMedical and clicked on print report,it shows Status "COMPLETED" but how can one find out whether medical was successful or if there is any complication.
> What should i make out from this report


----------



## dee9999

Many congrats to nice mathan, bret and padma and dhruv!!

Thanks all for helpful advice and tips...


----------



## nicemathan

I guess your query answered above  

These details will be mentioned in your grant letter. Based on Medicals result uploading date and PCC; whichever is earlier.



Kriti2015 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> How do you find IED?
> 
> What is IED? How you get to know a specific date?
> 
> Please reply
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## nicemathan

Dont worry in-case of any complication the panel of doctors would get in touch with you, if the reports states as completed and no one from hospital contacted you then there is no major issues in your report.

Check in your immi account on status change in the health requirement section. If it says something like Reports are finalized no further bhal bhala.... then you can be double sure there is no issues. 

Chill buddy, dont worry, you will be fine and rocking in Oz; SOON    



singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a query regarding medicals
> I have completed my medicals and when i logged in eMedical and clicked on print report,it shows Status "COMPLETED" but how can one find out whether medical was successful or if there is any complication.
> What should i make out from this report


----------



## raj.aries81

BretSavage said:


> Thx mate.....


Congrats BretSavage, I am happy for you


----------



## raj.aries81

I have made the payment and uploaded all the documents except the Medicals documents, my daughter is not keeping well so I want to wait until things get normal & reports are OK. When I login to my immi account I see the status of Application as 'In Progress'.However, when I click on TRN number I can see both Application Submitted date is 03/29 & Application fee paid is 03/29.

I didn't understand why the application status still shows up as 'In Progress', Is it something normal or did I miss anything.

Regards
Raj


----------



## Jeeten#80

IMMI account sometimes behaves strangely. Ignore it for now and recheck again tomorrow/after couple of days.

Such issues have been discussed by others in other threads....

No need to worry..and relax.


Regards,
Jeetendra




raj.aries81 said:


> I have made the payment and uploaded all the documents except the Medicals documents, my daughter is not keeping well so I want to wait until things get normal & reports are OK. When I login to my immi account I see the status of Application as 'In Progress'.However, when I click on TRN number I can see both Application Submitted date is 03/29 & Application fee paid is 03/29.
> 
> I didn't understand why the application status show as 'In Progress', Is it something normal or did I miss anything.
> 
> Regards
> Raj


----------



## BretSavage

dhruv.desai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Visa direct granted on 14 April.
> Thanks for the vast information available on this forum.
> 
> I will be traveling to Melbourne in a 3 months time.
> Last IED period is 10.5 month's.
> 
> Wish u the best.


Congrtz Dhruv & all the best


----------



## BretSavage

raj.aries81 said:


> Congrats BretSavage, I am happy for you


Thx Raj & wish you a speedy grant...All the best


----------



## nicemathan

When you login to your Immi account, yes you will see the status as *in-progress*. That doesnt mean CO is allocated.

Once you click on TRF number and look on the each applicants section you will see something like *Processing - Please wait for the dept to contact *you bhal bhal.... this status has to change to just "*Processing*" this change indicates CO is allocated.

I guess now you know what are the changes to look for, to confirm CO is allocated or not  in-future you can state the same for new aspirants  



raj.aries81 said:


> I have made the payment and uploaded all the documents except the Medicals documents, my daughter is not keeping well so I want to wait until things get normal & reports are OK. When I login to my immi account I see the status of Application as 'In Progress'.However, when I click on TRN number I can see both Application Submitted date is 03/29 & Application fee paid is 03/29.
> 
> I didn't understand why the application status still shows up as 'In Progress', Is it something normal or did I miss anything.
> 
> Regards
> Raj


----------



## skyhigh15

Got Grant for 2 of us.
Just checked through my immigration account.

Thanks a lot to all and this forum is of real help.


----------



## BretSavage

skyhigh15 said:


> Got Grant for 2 of us.
> Just checked through my immigration account.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all and this forum is of real help.


Congrtz skyhigh15 & all the best...


----------



## raj.aries81

nicemathan said:


> When you login to your Immi account, yes you will see the status as *in-progress*. That doesnt mean CO is allocated.
> 
> Once you click on TRF number and look on the each applicants section you will see something like *Processing - Please wait for the dept to contact *you bhal bhal.... this status has to change to just "*Processing*" this change indicates CO is allocated.
> 
> I guess now you know what are the changes to look for, to confirm CO is allocated or not  in-future you can state the same for new aspirants


Thanks NiceMathan, I just logged into my Immi acct and I could see 'Please wait for dept to contact you..'. That was certainly very helpful information and feels nice to have Gurus like you on the forum 

Regards
Raj


----------



## Victoryvenkat

Dear All.

I have query here... Experts / Not Experts anyone give your valid thoughts.

The reason we are Investing in Visa is to Live and Work in Australia. We see no of job openings in the popular websites such as SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site , adzuna and Linkedin and many other websites.... Many times we are finding to get a job in India itself very difficult with experience On what belief, we can go a different country and find a job ASAP ?? Are PR holders like us are given really good preference ? How about the Interview process in Australia ? Any Idea with experienced folks ? I understand there are plenty of part time jobs to survive though...Ofcourse still a long way ahead to get into these thoughts ...without even getting the PR in hand....but ultimately these are the questions we everyone have i believe... Kindly request to throw some light on these questions... bcos we don't have millions or billions of bank balance to stay in Aus without a Job for 3 to 4 months.

Cheers,
Venkat


----------



## Padmanabhan

Hello Venkat,

You are true in a case. Australia don't have as many job as compared to numerous applicants getting PR. Common rule - Survival of fittest will fit here too. People wanted to make more money and that could be done only with onsite opportunities. Hence we try and the outcome is always reserved for individuals and differ. If you get a job, things will still not settle for permanency. So, for most people, this could be just a attempt to go to the next level. It should also be agreed that few niche skills have lot of opportunities. So my precise point will be to try things and see what could be done.

More than that it wont require millions for 4 months stay, its just an investment for our base. Always better to aim high (ofcourse with backup)

-Paddy (only my view)


----------



## nicemathan

Hey Venkat,

Wow lot of questions !!! 

The logic is simple, if a person's skills are unique and niche, with cutting edge technology knowledge and experience , I doubt that person will have difficulties in getting a job or he/she may start their own enterprise. (Supply & Demand)

Suppose if the skill set and experience of a person is one among the crowd then they have to fight it out.

There are lot of engineering graduates coming out in India every year, how come IIT'ians are getting placed with hefty salaries before even finishing their course. ?

Dwell into threads in *"The Platypus Den"* you will get a fare bit of idea, what to expect.

The Platypus Den - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

Ofcourse, it is a risk and there are lot of horror and positive stories, trust me most people dont come back to this forum to tell how well they are doing. 

My point of view is, it is the right time to try out this chance, because after 10-15 years from now, I will not have the option to do it, God forbid even if things doesn't click, say in couple of years, I will have time to rectify. Will not have the luxury of time after 10-15 years. 

*Trying to succeed is better than quitting due to fear. *

Ah one more thing you dont need millions and billions of either INR or AUD or EUR to survive without a job for 3-4 months in Oz, I suppose. Based on my lifestyle, atleast 



Victoryvenkat said:


> Dear All.
> 
> I have query here... Experts / Not Experts anyone give your valid thoughts.
> 
> The reason we are Investing in Visa is to Live and Work in Australia. We see no of job openings in the popular websites such as SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site , adzuna and Linkedin and many other websites.... Many times we are finding to get a job in India itself very difficult with experience On what belief, we can go a different country and find a job ASAP ?? Are PR holders like us are given really good preference ? How about the Interview process in Australia ? Any Idea with experienced folks ? I understand there are plenty of part time jobs to survive though...Ofcourse still a long way ahead to get into these thoughts ...without even getting the PR in hand....but ultimately these are the questions we everyone have i believe... Kindly request to throw some light on these questions... bcos we don't have millions or billions of bank balance to stay in Aus without a Job for 3 to 4 months.
> 
> Cheers,
> Venkat


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

nicemathan said:


> Dont worry in-case of any complication the panel of doctors would get in touch with you, if the reports states as completed and no one from hospital contacted you then there is no major issues in your report.
> 
> Check in your immi account on status change in the health requirement section. If it says something like Reports are finalized no further bhal bhala.... then you can be double sure there is no issues.
> 
> Chill buddy, dont worry, you will be fine and rocking in Oz; SOON


Thanks 
Any idea about the timeframe at which medical status changes from Completed to Finalized


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks buddy 



raj.aries81 said:


> Thanks NiceMathan, I just logged into my Immi acct and I could see 'Please wait for dept to contact you..'. That was certainly very helpful information and feels nice to have Gurus like you on the forum
> 
> Regards
> Raj


----------



## Victoryvenkat

Hi Nicemathan... Thats a Very nice reply to my query  Thanks buddy !! Yeah you are absolutely right with the thought Process ...My lifestyle is simple one mate...  My Estimate to Stay in Aus for a single person is around 50,000 INR / month. Please correct me if am wrong here....

Yes, we need to fight among the best ... !!!

Cheers,
Venkat


----------



## nicemathan

Give it like 7-10 BDs, after which if you dont see any progress check with hospital.



singh_gurinderjit said:


> Thanks
> Any idea about the timeframe at which medical status changes from Completed to Finalized


----------



## nicemathan

That figure of 50K INR sounds reasonable. 

However, go through this thread to get better understanding 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/2678-cost-living-figures-145.html





Victoryvenkat said:


> Hi Nicemathan... Thats a Very nice reply to my query  Thanks buddy !! Yeah you are absolutely right with the thought Process ...My lifestyle is simple one mate...  My Estimate to Stay in Aus for a single person is around 50,000 INR / month. Please correct me if am wrong here....
> 
> Yes, we need to fight among the best ... !!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Venkat


----------



## zaingenius

Hello,

I got my experience/degree assessed under code 263111, positive in 9 days
After EIO submission, got invitation in 7 days
Now I will be submitting my and my wife's visa application till mid of May 2015.
Till when should I expect my visa (so as to plan my resignation from my current employer and plan migration)
will get police check and medical done on CO's request..
Thanks


----------



## rameshkd

zaingenius said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my experience/degree assessed under code 263111, positive in 9 days
> After EIO submission, got invitation in 7 days
> Now I will be submitting my and my wife's visa application till mid of May 2015.
> Till when should I expect my visa (so as to plan my resignation from my current employer and plan migration)
> will get police check and medical done on CO's request..
> Thanks


Check the other thread for High risk countries, you'll get a fair idea of the timelines.


----------



## ibfij

zaingenius said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my experience/degree assessed under code 263111, positive in 9 days
> After EIO submission, got invitation in 7 days
> Now I will be submitting my and my wife's visa application till mid of May 2015.
> Till when should I expect my visa (so as to plan my resignation from my current employer and plan migration)
> will get police check and medical done on CO's request..
> Thanks


as per the current trend, direct grant takes 56 to 60 days if (IF) all the relevant documents are uploaded upfront which also includes Medical & PCC. Why do you plan on waiting for CO to ask you for PCC & Medical


----------



## sweetchillies1989

Hi Buddies,

I got a case officer contact today, who actually requested to do my medicals. In addition, as per my agent's idea, I got a letter of reference from my employer which had the details of an accountant having the same verbatim as per the ANZCO code.

The case office wrote the following

"The work reference from Dolbis Granite Exports you have provided includes a job description which is copied verbatim from the definition of Accountant in the ANZSCO (Australia and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations). As such, it cannot be accepted as a true reflection of your actual duties."

And requested the following:

Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
1.employment references contracts
2.pay slips
3. duty statements
4. Employment references should meet the following requirements:

A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.


The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.

The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature will not be accepted.

The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter.

The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five (5) duties undertaken, and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk). "

Kindly help as to what is to be done.


----------



## zaingenius

ibfij said:


> as per the current trend, direct grant takes 56 to 60 days if (IF) all the relevant documents are uploaded upfront which also includes Medical & PCC. Why do you plan on waiting for CO to ask you for PCC & Medical


:confused2: Nice idea...I should submit PCC and Medical as soon as I get the ID for Medical..
Thanks mate..


----------



## dee9999

Hi expats,

Although this query is not exactly relevant here , I'm posting this query here , as many might have gone through this stage of PCC. 

As per the below post :-

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-pcc-gurgaon-psk-delhi-passport-office.html

It says , that we could mention passport address as current address ( although it might not be your current address) , as PCC does not have address on it, so it really doesn't matter which address you mention while filling PCC form.....

Is that really the case? 

Also , the post mentions to show yourself unmarried ?


As , for my passport address - I have all proofs - Driving licence , Passport copy ,PAN card , Election card etc. 

It is only because of my marital status , I was thinking to mention my actual current address as my address in PCC form.For this I have Scheduled Private bank passbook and Marriage certificate only.


This post is bit confusing...

Any suggestions expats? Looking forward for replies.

Regards 
Dee


----------



## Jeeten#80

*FIRST AND THE MOST IMPORTANT THING FOR VISA APPLICATION*

We should be truthful and not hide anything.

Regarding that post, you should ignore it.

How can you show that you are unmarried. IF you have endorsed your spouse's name in your passport then the Passport officer would come to about know as it is.

Enter your current address in PCC form and your bank passbook with your photo on it would be accepted as Address Proof document (with last 1 year transactions updated in it).


Regards,
Jeetendra



dee9999 said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> Although this query is not exactly relevant here , I'm posting this query here , as many might have gone through this stage of PCC.
> 
> As per the below post :-
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-pcc-gurgaon-psk-delhi-passport-office.html
> 
> It says , that we could mention passport address as current address ( although it might not be your current address) , as PCC does not have address on it, so it really doesn't matter which address you mention while filling PCC form.....
> 
> Is that really the case?
> 
> Also , the post mentions to show yourself unmarried ?
> 
> 
> As , for my passport address - I have all proofs - Driving licence , Passport copy ,PAN card , Election card etc.
> 
> It is only because of my marital status , I was thinking to mention my actual current address as my address in PCC form.For this I have Scheduled Private bank passbook and Marriage certificate only.
> 
> 
> This post is bit confusing...
> 
> Any suggestions expats? Looking forward for replies.
> 
> Regards
> Dee


----------



## dee9999

Jeeten#80 said:


> *FIRST AND THE MOST IMPORTANT THING FOR VISA APPLICATION*
> 
> We should be truthful and not hide anything.
> 
> Regarding that post, you should ignore it.
> 
> How can you show that you are unmarried. IF you have endorsed your spouse's name in your passport then the Passport officer would come to about know as it is.
> 
> Enter your current address in PCC form and your bank passbook with your photo on it would be accepted as Address Proof document (with last 1 year transactions updated in it).
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


Thanks Jeetendra..no more queries on PCC.


----------



## funny_moon

Hello, I've just uploaded all documents required by CO, only the IELTS result of my spouse is missed because he's going to take the exam on 28 April.

CO will continue processing my application or wait until submiting that result?
Thanks


----------



## ibfij

zaingenius said:


> :confused2: Nice idea...I should submit PCC and Medical as soon as I get the ID for Medical..
> Thanks mate..


Best of luck, feel free in case you require any further assistance. Where in Pakistan do you reside (asking in reference of PCC)

Put up your timelines in signature


----------



## BretSavage

sweetchillies1989 said:


> Hi Buddies,
> 
> I got a case officer contact today, who actually requested to do my medicals. In addition, as per my agent's idea, I got a letter of reference from my employer which had the details of an accountant having the same verbatim as per the ANZCO code.
> 
> The case office wrote the following
> 
> "The work reference from Dolbis Granite Exports you have provided includes a job description which is copied verbatim from the definition of Accountant in the ANZSCO (Australia and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations). As such, it cannot be accepted as a true reflection of your actual duties."
> 
> And requested the following:
> 
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> 1.employment references contracts
> 2.pay slips
> 3. duty statements
> 4. Employment references should meet the following requirements:
> 
> A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
> 
> 
> The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
> 
> The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature will not be accepted.
> 
> The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter.
> 
> The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five (5) duties undertaken, and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk). "
> 
> Kindly help as to what is to be done.


Do one thing, try to get new reference letter from your employer, mentioning following things:

1 - On company letter head.
2- Clear designation of issuing authority.
3- Details of company (address etc).

As far as your duties are concerned, i am also an accountant, so try to convert duties you have from ANZSCO in to your own words, try to include few things which are not mentioned in that list, like reporting to company's owners regarding accounting process, Introducing new accounting methods, control of overall accounting system etc *Don't just copy paste, try to elaborate it in your own words.*


You letter should look something like this.

------------------------------------------------------

Company Name
Comapany Details


Ref No:
Date:

TO WHOM SO EVER IT MAY CONCERN

This is to certify that Mr---- s/o-----, is employed in our company as an Accountant from------, is withdrawing a salary of ------ per month/year.

Mr----- is an honest and hard working employee with a professional attitude with very good job knowledge.

His major responsibility includes:

1- List all the details here...


We wish him all the best in all future endavours.

For.............



HR Manager/Owner/DIrector
Contact No:

---------------------------------------------------

Also include your few payslips even if you don't have tax return it's fine, or any other job related documents you have.

Hope this helps.

All the best.


----------



## sweetchillies1989

BretSavage said:


> Do one thing, try to get new reference letter from your employer, mentioning following things:
> 
> 1 - On company letter head.
> 2- Clear designation of issuing authority.
> 3- Details of company (address etc).
> 
> As far as your duties are concerned, i am also an accountant, so try to convert duties you have from ANZSCO in to your own words, try to include few things which are not mentioned in that list, like reporting to company's owners regarding accounting process, Introducing new accounting methods, control of overall accounting system etc *Don't just copy paste, try to elaborate it in your own words.*
> 
> 
> Also include your few payslips even if you don't have tax return it's fine, or any other job related documents you have.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> All the best.


Hi Bret!

Thanks a ton for your reply. I was so scared, because I had uploaded experience with 4 employers and Dolbis twice. It was only for the second stint the CO raised a query, as I had requested and taken that format.

I have requested them to give another as per the directions of the CO. I have my IT returns for the FY 2012-13 and 13-14. Also the pay slip with the Cheque number towards the full and final settlement, also Form 16 for the relevant years, though I had nil TDS. Will this suffice?

Should I mention to the CO that I did that because I was suggested that way?

Thanks a million for the help


----------



## BretSavage

sweetchillies1989 said:


> Hi Bret!
> 
> Thanks a ton for your reply. I was so scared, because I had uploaded experience with 4 employers and Dolbis twice. It was only for the second stint the CO raised a query, as I had requested and taken that format.
> 
> I have requested them to give another as per the directions of the CO. I have my IT returns for the FY 2012-13 and 13-14. Also the pay slip with the Cheque number towards the full and final settlement, also Form 16 for the relevant years, though I had nil TDS. Will this suffice?
> 
> Should I mention to the CO that I did that because I was suggested that way?
> 
> Thanks a million for the help


Hi,

No thats not a problem, having nil TDS doesn't make any difference.

You need not to worry or inform CO about any details, just try to get new reference letter and you are good to go. I feel there will be not further trouble.

All the best buddy.

Sorry made few changes to earlier post.*

And please don't upload your personal stuff, not safe to do so......hope you get it. Dont worry you will be fine.


----------



## sabbys77

Hi everyone. 
I am stuck at the point in which we need to enter overseas experience. I only have home/territory experience. 
Pls clear do I need to mention yes or no?
Thx.


----------



## BretSavage

sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I am stuck at the point in which we need to enter overseas experience. I only have home/territory experience.
> Pls clear do I need to mention yes or no?
> Thx.


Overseas experience is working experience outside Australia.


----------



## sweetchillies1989

BretSavage said:


> Hi,
> 
> No thats not a problem, having nil TDS doesn't make any difference.
> 
> You need not to worry or inform CO about any details, just try to get new reference letter and you are good to go. I feel there will be not further trouble.
> 
> All the best buddy.
> 
> Sorry made few changes to earlier post.*
> 
> And please don't upload your personal stuff, not safe to do so......hope you get it. Dont worry you will be fine.


Thanks a ton I was scared if this was bad. I just hope the CO gives the grant soon. Won't upload. I had not given any payslips, or IT returns or Form 16 for the employment stint with them from Oct 2012-June 14 juts like my previous employments. I had however uploaded the Full and Final payslip, offer letter and relieving letter for the latest company I worked with from June 14 - Jan 15, before coming to Sydney. 

Now my doubt is that, I have not uploaded any Payslips, IT papers or Form 16 for the previous employments. Should I support this particular employment with all of those or just a reference letter will do?


----------



## BretSavage

sweetchillies1989 said:


> Thanks a ton I was scared if this was bad. I just hope the CO gives the grant soon. Won't upload. I had not given any payslips, or IT returns or Form 16 for the employment stint with them from Oct 2012-June 14 juts like my previous employments. I had however uploaded the Full and Final payslip, offer letter and relieving letter for the latest company I worked with from June 14 - Jan 15, before coming to Sydney.
> 
> Now my doubt is that, I have not uploaded any Payslips, IT papers or Form 16 for the previous employments. Should I support this particular employment with all of those or just a reference letter will do?


If you have the documents upload it, only reference letter won't support your claim, if not all atleast try to upload payslips(as many as you can or atleast for last 6 months).

Rest looks fine.


----------



## sweetchillies1989

BretSavage said:


> If you have the documents upload it, only reference letter won't support your claim, if not all atleast try to upload payslips(as many as you can or atleast for last 6 months).
> 
> Rest looks fine.


Thanks a lot for the invaluable help Bret!


----------



## rameshkd

Friends, any grants today ?


----------



## nicemathan

None that I can see off 



rameshkd said:


> Friends, any grants today ?


----------



## r_alaa82

Firends.

I have received two documents form chartered accounting authority. .one for skill which contains employment history details and other for university degree assessment ..
I really dont know where to upload them ??


----------



## BretSavage

r_alaa82 said:


> Firends.
> 
> I have received two documents form chartered accounting authority. .one for skill which contains employment history details and other for university degree assessment ..
> I really dont know where to upload them ??


There is a file reference number in it. You need to mention it in your EOI along with date of assessment. (You can also merge both of them and make one file).

All the best.


----------



## r_alaa82

BretSavage said:


> There is a file reference number in it. You need to mention it in your EOI along with date of assessment. (You can also merge both of them and make one file).
> 
> All the best.
> 
> I already mentioned the reference in the Eoi and been migrated to visa logment application. But my concern is I have seen only one option to upload skill assessment .
> do they mean by skill assessment degree and work exp?


----------



## BRam111

Hi 

How many grants today? I applied on 27-Feb still no sign of CO.....
Hoping to hear some thing next week..

Ram


----------



## nicemathan

Which document's pages are you talking about, please enlighten us.



sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am not been able to view page no. 5 in which I have to fill previous Australian travel. It jumps from page 4 to 6. What could be the issue. pls help
> 
> Thx


----------



## sabbys77

nicemathan said:


> Which document's pages are you talking about, please enlighten us.


Previous travel history in Australia.


----------



## sabbys77

nicemathan said:


> Which document's pages are you talking about, please enlighten us.


Application form.


----------



## BretSavage

r_alaa82 said:


> BretSavage said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a file reference number in it. You need to mention it in your EOI along with date of assessment. (You can also merge both of them and make one file).
> 
> All the best.
> 
> I already mentioned the reference in the Eoi and been migrated to visa logment application. But my concern is I have seen only one option to upload skill assessment .
> do they mean by skill assessment degree and work exp?
> 
> 
> 
> You have option to merge both as 1 and upload it or you can upload it as separate file, as you are allowed to upload multiple files.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jeeten#80

The online application form behaves in strange ways at times.

You should try to login after some time OR say tomorrow.

This should get resolved in a day or two.

If not then try writing them an email.

Regards,
Jeetendra



sabbys77 said:


> Application form.


----------



## Minzi

So there were no grants today? I was highly expecting it today


----------



## sweetchillies1989

BretSavage said:


> If you have the documents upload it, only reference letter won't support your claim, if not all atleast try to upload payslips(as many as you can or atleast for last 6 months).
> 
> Rest looks fine.


Hi Bret! One more doubt. I have applied with 65 points - 5 for work experience. Now if the C.O is not happy with resubmitted documents, will I still be eligible for the grant. This request for info is causing a lot of anxiety, as my employer is yet to send the documents. 

I am not eligible for Form 16 as I had no tax income. All I have is a salary certificate as they paid me by cash/cheque, IT returns, Employment reference, Duty statement and payslips.


----------



## Minzi

Can someone please share the DIAC contact no, where we can call and inquire about the Visa status?


----------



## yashdeepsingh

Folks,

whether I should say this as a Golden Mail or Heartbeat Skipper, truth is we all on this forum is waiting for this since the inception of PR concept in our minds.

Today morning just before noon I have received mine, wife and daughters PR's for Australia. I have been bitten by this bug of PR 2.5 years ago and filed my ACS in April 2013 itself. It was insane that IELTS took the greatest of my time and money to put me in a situation where I have virtually left the hope of getting AUS PR in 2014. I was not in a mood to throw away the opportunity hence filled Canadian PR application as well, but unfortunately FSW seats filled out pretty fast and another missed opportunity. 

I mustered courage again in 2015 to take IELTS head-on again and this time scored 8 Band where my efforts were the same as they were in previous 3 attempts so not sure what extra I have put in .... What else EOI, Invite , Fees, uploads and in the end Grant !!! 

Great start of the day and this feeling is still sinking in. I would like to thank all the experts who helped with the queries here without any fuss.

But one thing was, that I have never asked stupid questions ) I always believe to google first ... 

I believe still 25 % of the process is done, as landing in OZ and getting a job is 50 % and 100% process completion respectively. So practically now the whole new thinking and world will take shape, Hopefully seniors will help us to get there as well  

Pheww , enough of talking , lets get back to work and process to land in OZ again with positive thinking.

All the best all and I pray that the waiting list gets all the confirmation before new session starts.


----------



## BretSavage

sweetchillies1989 said:


> Hi Bret! One more doubt. I have applied with 65 points - 5 for work experience. Now if the C.O is not happy with resubmitted documents, will I still be eligible for the grant. This request for info is causing a lot of anxiety, as my employer is yet to send the documents.
> 
> I am not eligible for Form 16 as I had no tax income. All I have is a salary certificate as they paid me by cash/cheque, IT returns, Employment reference, Duty statement and payslips.


Dont worry, you have more then enough of supporting documents to claim your points, however if they are not happy and try to deduct your points you will stay have 3 years and claim 5 points, which will make it 60points.

As far as i know and what i have read in this forum, CO are generally very co-operative and try to understand position of each individual.

Don't worry you will be fine.


----------



## BretSavage

yashdeepsingh said:


> Folks,
> 
> whether I should say this as a Golden Mail or Heartbeat Skipper, truth is we all on this forum is waiting for this since the inception of PR concept in our minds.
> 
> Today morning just before noon I have received mine, wife and daughters PR's for Australia. I have been bitten by this bug of PR 2.5 years ago and filed my ACS in April 2013 itself. It was insane that IELTS took the greatest of my time and money to put me in a situation where I have virtually left the hope of getting AUS PR in 2014. I was not in a mood to throw away the opportunity hence filled Canadian PR application as well, but unfortunately FSW seats filled out pretty fast and another missed opportunity.
> 
> I mustered courage again in 2015 to take IELTS head-on again and this time scored 8 Band where my efforts were the same as they were in previous 3 attempts so not sure what extra I have put in .... What else EOI, Invite , Fees, uploads and in the end Grant !!!
> 
> Great start of the day and this feeling is still sinking in. I would like to thank all the experts who helped with the queries here without any fuss.
> 
> But one thing was, that I have never asked stupid questions ) I always believe to google first ...
> 
> I believe still 25 % of the process is done, as landing in OZ and getting a job is 50 % and 100% process completion respectively. So practically now the whole new thinking and world will take shape, Hopefully seniors will help us to get there as well
> 
> Pheww , enough of talking , lets get back to work and process to land in OZ again with positive thinking.
> 
> All the best all and I pray that the waiting list gets all the confirmation before new session starts.


Congrtz Yashdeep & all the best 

I am sure you have managed it so far you will be able to fight through the remaining stuff as well...all the best for your future buddy...


----------



## yashdeepsingh

BretSavage said:


> Congrtz Yashdeep & all the best
> 
> I am sure you have managed it so far you will be able to fight through the remaining stuff as well...all the best for your future buddy...


Thanks Bret,

You were one of the stalwarts during this time. Cheers


----------



## shorefisher

Congrats Singh, hope all good will follow soon...Take Care


----------



## yashdeepsingh

shorefisher said:


> Congrats Singh, hope all good will follow soon...Take Care


Thanks matey


----------



## pratik2077

yashdeepsingh said:


> Folks,
> 
> whether I should say this as a Golden Mail or Heartbeat Skipper, truth is we all on this forum is waiting for this since the inception of PR concept in our minds.
> 
> Today morning just before noon I have received mine, wife and daughters PR's for Australia. I have been bitten by this bug of PR 2.5 years ago and filed my ACS in April 2013 itself. It was insane that IELTS took the greatest of my time and money to put me in a situation where I have virtually left the hope of getting AUS PR in 2014. I was not in a mood to throw away the opportunity hence filled Canadian PR application as well, but unfortunately FSW seats filled out pretty fast and another missed opportunity.
> 
> I mustered courage again in 2015 to take IELTS head-on again and this time scored 8 Band where my efforts were the same as they were in previous 3 attempts so not sure what extra I have put in .... What else EOI, Invite , Fees, uploads and in the end Grant !!!
> 
> Great start of the day and this feeling is still sinking in. I would like to thank all the experts who helped with the queries here without any fuss.
> 
> But one thing was, that I have never asked stupid questions ) I always believe to google first ...
> 
> I believe still 25 % of the process is done, as landing in OZ and getting a job is 50 % and 100% process completion respectively. So practically now the whole new thinking and world will take shape, Hopefully seniors will help us to get there as well
> 
> Pheww , enough of talking , lets get back to work and process to land in OZ again with positive thinking.
> 
> All the best all and I pray that the waiting list gets all the confirmation before new session starts.


Congratulation Yash..! 

Your IED ??


----------



## cooldude555

yashdeepsingh said:


> Folks,
> 
> whether I should say this as a Golden Mail or Heartbeat Skipper, truth is we all on this forum is waiting for this since the inception of PR concept in our minds.
> 
> Today morning just before noon I have received mine, wife and daughters PR's for Australia. I have been bitten by this bug of PR 2.5 years ago and filed my ACS in April 2013 itself. It was insane that IELTS took the greatest of my time and money to put me in a situation where I have virtually left the hope of getting AUS PR in 2014. I was not in a mood to throw away the opportunity hence filled Canadian PR application as well, but unfortunately FSW seats filled out pretty fast and another missed opportunity.
> 
> I mustered courage again in 2015 to take IELTS head-on again and this time scored 8 Band where my efforts were the same as they were in previous 3 attempts so not sure what extra I have put in .... What else EOI, Invite , Fees, uploads and in the end Grant !!!
> 
> Great start of the day and this feeling is still sinking in. I would like to thank all the experts who helped with the queries here without any fuss.
> 
> But one thing was, that I have never asked stupid questions ) I always believe to google first ...
> 
> I believe still 25 % of the process is done, as landing in OZ and getting a job is 50 % and 100% process completion respectively. So practically now the whole new thinking and world will take shape, Hopefully seniors will help us to get there as well
> 
> Pheww , enough of talking , lets get back to work and process to land in OZ again with positive thinking.
> 
> All the best all and I pray that the waiting list gets all the confirmation before new session starts.



G'day buddy.

First of all, hearty congratulations. Wish you all the very best in your journey to Australia.

Cheers


----------



## rameshkd

yashdeepsingh said:


> Folks,
> 
> whether I should say this as a Golden Mail or Heartbeat Skipper, truth is we all on this forum is waiting for this since the inception of PR concept in our minds.
> 
> Today morning just before noon I have received mine, wife and daughters PR's for Australia. I have been bitten by this bug of PR 2.5 years ago and filed my ACS in April 2013 itself. It was insane that IELTS took the greatest of my time and money to put me in a situation where I have virtually left the hope of getting AUS PR in 2014. I was not in a mood to throw away the opportunity hence filled Canadian PR application as well, but unfortunately FSW seats filled out pretty fast and another missed opportunity.
> 
> I mustered courage again in 2015 to take IELTS head-on again and this time scored 8 Band where my efforts were the same as they were in previous 3 attempts so not sure what extra I have put in .... What else EOI, Invite , Fees, uploads and in the end Grant !!!
> 
> Great start of the day and this feeling is still sinking in. I would like to thank all the experts who helped with the queries here without any fuss.
> 
> But one thing was, that I have never asked stupid questions ) I always believe to google first ...
> 
> I believe still 25 % of the process is done, as landing in OZ and getting a job is 50 % and 100% process completion respectively. So practically now the whole new thinking and world will take shape, Hopefully seniors will help us to get there as well
> 
> Pheww , enough of talking , lets get back to work and process to land in OZ again with positive thinking.
> 
> All the best all and I pray that the waiting list gets all the confirmation before new session starts.


Congrats mate. Best wishes for the next big step.


----------



## yashdeepsingh

pratik2077 said:


> Congratulation Yash..!
> 
> Your IED ??


Thanks Pratik

Its 30th Mar 2016

Cheers
Yash


----------



## yashdeepsingh

cooldude555 said:


> G'day buddy.
> 
> First of all, hearty congratulations. Wish you all the very best in your journey to Australia.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Cooldude


----------



## yashdeepsingh

rameshkd said:


> Congrats mate. Best wishes for the next big step.


Thanks Ramesh


----------



## Sky_the_limit

Hello Guys,

With grace of God and with your support ...i got my golden email just few minutes back.....I can't thank you all enough , but all i can do is to welcome any question or support required based on my humble experience during this really long journey .... !! Thankgod and Thank you ....Best of luck and let's folks meet in the land down under 
Cheers


----------



## ibfij

Sky_the_limit said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> With grace of God and with your support ...i got my golden email just few minutes back.....I can't thank you all enough , but all i can do is to welcome any question or support required based on my humble experience during this really long journey .... !! Thankgod and Thank you ....Best of luck and let's folks meet in the land down under
> Cheers


Congratulations and best of luck for your future


----------



## Piyushin

yashdeepsingh said:


> Folks,
> 
> whether I should say this as a Golden Mail or Heartbeat Skipper, truth is we all on this forum is waiting for this since the inception of PR concept in our minds.
> 
> Today morning just before noon I have received mine, wife and daughters PR's for Australia. I have been bitten by this bug of PR 2.5 years ago and filed my ACS in April 2013 itself. It was insane that IELTS took the greatest of my time and money to put me in a situation where I have virtually left the hope of getting AUS PR in 2014. I was not in a mood to throw away the opportunity hence filled Canadian PR application as well, but unfortunately FSW seats filled out pretty fast and another missed opportunity.
> 
> I mustered courage again in 2015 to take IELTS head-on again and this time scored 8 Band where my efforts were the same as they were in previous 3 attempts so not sure what extra I have put in .... What else EOI, Invite , Fees, uploads and in the end Grant !!!
> 
> Great start of the day and this feeling is still sinking in. I would like to thank all the experts who helped with the queries here without any fuss.
> 
> But one thing was, that I have never asked stupid questions ) I always believe to google first ...
> 
> I believe still 25 % of the process is done, as landing in OZ and getting a job is 50 % and 100% process completion respectively. So practically now the whole new thinking and world will take shape, Hopefully seniors will help us to get there as well
> 
> Pheww , enough of talking , lets get back to work and process to land in OZ again with positive thinking.
> 
> All the best all and I pray that the waiting list gets all the confirmation before new session starts.




Hey Yash,

It's a grest new... When you anticipate an email and you get to see GRANT ... this totally a heartskipper ....big time. Congrats and best of luch for the future..

so you finally gor you PCC on 15th from PSK, Pune and then you immediately uploaded it... or you did it on 16th? 
Did you drop an email to immi after uploading or upload is enough?
I was waiting for my wife's PCC and she has also received it on 15th and in the eveing i uploaded it... hence i think my wait is also going to end soon..
What time you received the GRANT.?

Share you mobile number as i am also from pune and live in Wakad.

Regards,
Piyush


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulation buddy...............  

So, what are your further plans.

I guess, today just enjoy the moment don't think much.




Sky_the_limit said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> With grace of God and with your support ...i got my golden email just few minutes back.....I can't thank you all enough , but all i can do is to welcome any question or support required based on my humble experience during this really long journey .... !! Thankgod and Thank you ....Best of luck and let's folks meet in the land down under
> Cheers


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Piyush,

You got any contact from the CO ?





Piyushin said:


> Hey Yash,
> 
> It's a grest new... When you anticipate an email and you get to see GRANT ... this totally a heartskipper ....big time. Congrats and best of luch for the future..
> 
> so you finally gor you PCC on 15th from PSK, Pune and then you immediately uploaded it... or you did it on 16th?
> Did you drop an email to immi after uploading or upload is enough?
> I was waiting for my wife's PCC and she has also received it on 15th and in the eveing i uploaded it... hence i think my wait is also going to end soon..
> What time you received the GRANT.?
> 
> Share you mobile number as i am also from pune and live in Wakad.
> 
> Regards,
> Piyush


----------



## Sky_the_limit

nicemathan said:


> Congratulation buddy...............
> 
> So, what are your further plans.
> 
> I guess, today just enjoy the moment don't think much.


Seriously , after 16 months of hard work ...... it is time to relax and empty my head for a couple of days before the real challenge starts.

Someone should start a thread for all of us ,,so that we meetup once we are in Australia , without you folks' support here....no way i would have personally reached that far...! i think we can be more successful if we stick together there too.


----------



## Piyushin

nicemathan said:


> Hi Piyush,
> 
> You got any contact from the CO ?


Hey,

Yes they did contact me for my wife's PCC and Health Checkup. we were just waiting for them to contact and then go for medical(although foolishness). But PCC for my wife took almost 2 months.... and their was delay.

GSM Adelaide Team 2. i have the name but not the number.
I have also replied back to the email from which i has received the "IMMI Request for More Information"

I understand that i should be patient but you see its not possible.. being Friday i was hopefully to pour down a bottle of Glenlivit down my throat. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## yashdeepsingh

Piyushin said:


> Hey Yash,
> 
> It's a grest new... When you anticipate an email and you get to see GRANT ... this totally a heartskipper ....big time. Congrats and best of luch for the future..
> 
> so you finally gor you PCC on 15th from PSK, Pune and then you immediately uploaded it... or you did it on 16th?
> Did you drop an email to immi after uploading or upload is enough?
> I was waiting for my wife's PCC and she has also received it on 15th and in the eveing i uploaded it... hence i think my wait is also going to end soon..
> What time you received the GRANT.?
> 
> Share you mobile number as i am also from pune and live in Wakad.
> 
> Regards,
> Piyush


Hi Piyush

Yes it was a heartskipper ... I have given PCC at 11:30 am on 15th and it was uploaded to the immiaccount within 2 hours. I didnt contacted any one and got the direct grant in less than 24 hours.
They must have mechanism with which their program runs on eod and provide the report of the people who uploads all the docs within stipulated limit of 60 days. If you have all the docs , you will get a chance of direct grant. PCC n Meds are major key factors and by uploading it it must give a flag them to check the file. If not satisfied they will ask question... 

Kool you n me share same vicinity and congrats you also got the PR. Lets catchup. I will PM you my cell #

Cheers
Yash


----------



## BretSavage

Sky_the_limit said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> With grace of God and with your support ...i got my golden email just few minutes back.....I can't thank you all enough , but all i can do is to welcome any question or support required based on my humble experience during this really long journey .... !! Thankgod and Thank you ....Best of luck and let's folks meet in the land down under
> Cheers


Congrtz buddy & all the best....


----------



## nicemathan

Sure buddy. I am working on it. Will release it soon.

Its better we stay connected.



Sky_the_limit said:


> Seriously , after 16 months of hard work ...... it is time to relax and empty my head for a couple of days before the real challenge starts.
> 
> Someone should start a thread for all of us ,,so that we meetup once we are in Australia , without you folks' support here....no way i would have personally reached that far...! i think we can be more successful if we stick together there too.


----------



## rameshkd

nicemathan said:


> Sure buddy. I am working on it. Will release it soon.
> 
> Its better we stay connected.


That's the biggest prob. Once people get their grants and move they forget to come back here. Only a few come back and post some feedback about life,job hunt.
Throughout the post, I've seen only a handful still active on this forum


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Hello

Me and spouse completed our medicals on 11/04/15 and on eMedicals,my medical status was changed to Completed on 15/04/15 (for X-ray,HIV and Medical examinations) but spouse medical status still shows Incomplete in Medical examination (Completed in X-ray and HIV).
As we both did our medical at the same time so I am worried about delay in her medical status


----------



## nicemathan

Yes, unfortunately thats how most humans are configured.

Only if there is a requirement, people might come back or to complain and to get some moral boost.

God comes into picture only when you need something  

Most students will not study unless there is an exams  

Let the current gang be that LOT!, which defies the stereotype   



rameshkd said:


> That's the biggest prob. Once people get their grants and move they forget to come back here. Only a few come back and post some feedback about life,job hunt.
> Throughout the post, I've seen only a handful still active on this forum


----------



## nicemathan

Please take a chill pill, relax. Give it a few more working days.

Check back on next week Tuesday or Wednesday, the status will change to complete.

Expect the actual upload to happen during late next week.



singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello
> 
> Me and spouse completed our medicals on 11/04/15 and on eMedicals,my medical status was changed to Completed on 15/04/15 (for X-ray,HIV and Medical examinations) but spouse medical status still shows Incomplete in Medical examination (Completed in X-ray and HIV).
> As we both did our medical at the same time so I am worried about delay in her medical status


----------



## yashdeepsingh

nicemathan said:


> Yes, unfortunately thats how most humans are configured.
> 
> Only if there is a requirement, people might come back or to complain and to get some moral boost.
> 
> God comes into picture only when you need something
> 
> Most students will not study unless there is an exams
> 
> Let the current gang be that LOT!, which defies the stereotype


I am here to help. If not responding better PM me any time.

Cheers
Yash


----------



## rameshkd

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello
> 
> Me and spouse completed our medicals on 11/04/15 and on eMedicals,my medical status was changed to Completed on 15/04/15 (for X-ray,HIV and Medical examinations) but spouse medical status still shows Incomplete in Medical examination (Completed in X-ray and HIV).
> As we both did our medical at the same time so I am worried about delay in her medical status


Don't worry, just call up the hospital and check with them. At times the GP is lazy and does not complete the report or they don't upload the results. Follow up, it'll be all right.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations and All The Best!!!



Sky_the_limit said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> With grace of God and with your support ...i got my golden email just few minutes back.....I can't thank you all enough , but all i can do is to welcome any question or support required based on my humble experience during this really long journey .... !! Thankgod and Thank you ....Best of luck and let's folks meet in the land down under
> Cheers


----------



## ambrish

Hello

I lodged by 189 Visas on 27 March, on the day on my EOI invitation. All my documents including Medicals, PCC, AFP have been submitted since i already had my 485 and its not even been a year since i was granted my 485. Medicals were done recentlt since i had to undergo a different medicals (for 189). I got my EOI after a month.

Can someone tell me how long i have got to wait till i get my 189 Visas. Eagerly waiting for it. Has anybody got an idea of the processing period!


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

Hi friends, I had been asked my immigration for Singapore PCC for my husband. For which they had given 28 days for submission. but it might take longer time due to postal delivery. I would like to know of this 28 days duration is including the weekends or 28 working days.. ? please reply


----------



## ambrish

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi friends, I had been asked my immigration for Singapore PCC for my husband. For which they had given 28 days for submission. but it might take longer time due to postal delivery. I would like to know of this 28 days duration is including the weekends or 28 working days.. ? please reply



Hi

It dosen't include weekends. It is generally 28 working days.

This is because immigration dosen't work on weekends.


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

ambrish said:


> Hi
> 
> It dosen't include weekends. It is generally 28 working days.
> 
> This is because immigration dosen't work on weekends.


Thank you Ambrish. That gives a clear understanding.


----------



## jango28

Do we need to email the documents or upload them on immi website? The email from CO says email but I have a concern as emailing it might deliver it to spam folder or not deliver at all (due to size restrictions or technical error).


----------



## BRam111

It is 28 days not working days. If you still want to clarify, mail Co and confirm.

Ram



priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi friends, I had been asked my immigration for Singapore PCC for my husband. For which they had given 28 days for submission. but it might take longer time due to postal delivery. I would like to know of this 28 days duration is including the weekends or 28 working days.. ? please reply


----------



## BretSavage

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi friends, I had been asked my immigration for Singapore PCC for my husband. For which they had given 28 days for submission. but it might take longer time due to postal delivery. I would like to know of this 28 days duration is including the weekends or 28 working days.. ? please reply


Hi,

If you think its not enough time, you can send the related communication and copy of Singapore PCC application to CO and ask for more time. (Btw its 28days after receiving communication from CO, including weekdays & weekends).

I have read somewhere in this forum that a guy was granted extra time by CO, as his PCC was getting delayed.

Don't worry apply for your husband's PCC and send communication to CO.

All the best.


----------



## BretSavage

jango28 said:


> Do we need to email the documents or upload them on immi website? The email from CO says email but I have a concern as emailing it might deliver it to spam folder or not deliver at all (due to size restrictions or technical error).


Both upload documents in immi account as well as email them to CO.


----------



## nicemathan

Send mail and also upload it to your immi account.



jango28 said:


> Do we need to email the documents or upload them on immi website? The email from CO says email but I have a concern as emailing it might deliver it to spam folder or not deliver at all (due to size restrictions or technical error).


----------



## ambrish

BretSavage said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you think its not enough time, you can send the related communication and copy of Singapore PCC application to CO and ask for more time. (Btw its 28days after receiving communication from CO, including weekdays & weekends).
> 
> I have read somewhere in this forum that a guy was granted extra time by CO, as his PCC was getting delayed.
> 
> Don't worry apply for your husband's PCC and send communication to CO.
> 
> All the best.


Hi Priyadarshini

Sorry i just realised and confirmed that it is actually 28 days which also includes weekends.

And yes, in case if you believe there will be further delay even after the last week then obviously you can request your case officer for more time.
In most cases, they will allow or may ask for a receipt, which happened to one of my friend during his 189 Visa Processing.

Many Thanks and Sorry for the miscommunication!

tc


----------



## explorer101

Hello Everyone,

I have lodged my visa application and now I need to upload my ITR returns and Form 16 for past 5 years. The problem is that most of these docs are password protected. My agent says that I need to remove the password and provide her the docs. I tried using few tools to remove the password - though they work, they make the digital signature invalid. This means that when you now open the decrypted file, it says the digital signature is invalid.
I am sure many of you must have faced the same problem. What did you do?


----------



## nicemathan

Quite simple isn't it.

Take a print of the documents; scan it and document it.



prashantdamle said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application and now I need to upload my ITR returns and Form 16 for past 5 years. The problem is that most of these docs are password protected. My agent says that I need to remove the password and provide her the docs. I tried using few tools to remove the password - though they work, they make the digital signature invalid. This means that when you now open the decrypted file, it says the digital signature is invalid.
> I am sure many of you must have faced the same problem. What did you do?


----------



## explorer101

nicemathan said:


> Quite simple isn't it.
> 
> Take a print of the documents; scan it and document it.


The problem is that I don't have a color printer. My agent says that if the scans are not in color, they will need to be notarized. I was hoping to find a way which doesn't involve taking a trip to some printer shop for color printouts.


----------



## sam24112003

prashantdamle said:


> The problem is that I don't have a color printer. My agent says that if the scans are not in color, they will need to be notarized. I was hoping to find a way which doesn't involve taking a trip to some printer shop for color printouts.


Use CutePDF writer, this will be installed as printer option, once you have all form-16 and ITR ready and the digital signature valid, then click on print and select the printer as CUTEPDF writer and save as .pdf format and you should be good to go without any password.

It worked for me for form-16 and ITR, but its not working for form 80, so going the printing and then scan route for that for 80 as its passport protected.


----------



## jango28

nicemathan said:


> Send mail and also upload it to your immi account.


Thanks.
One more query: For the payslips, tax docs, bank statements to support employment proof for multiple years (say 5-8yrs), do we 'stitch' them together - say all year payslips in one file, tax docs in another and bank statements in third?


----------



## NMCHD

nicemathan said:


> Sure buddy. I am working on it. Will release it soon.
> 
> Its better we stay connected.


Wow Mathan, that would be great

TOGETHER WE WIN..


----------



## Solidmac

Hi guys, any idea on how long CO takes after asked for some docs like payslip and appointment letter. Please share experience....


----------



## Sky_the_limit

Solidmac said:


> Hi guys, any idea on how long CO takes after asked for some docs like payslip and appointment letter. Please share experience....


It took me 15 days after the CO requested for VAC2


----------



## amitnm1991

Hi Guys,

My PR application status has changed to: "Assessment in progress" and within the application itself the message from "Processing, please wait for the department to contact you" to progressing.

Any idea what happens now?


----------



## cantthinkofone

amitnm1991 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My PR application status has changed to: "Assessment in progress" and within the application itself the message from "Processing, please wait for the department to contact you" to progressing.
> 
> Any idea what happens now?


was gonna ask the same thing. when did you lodge? i wasn't sure if it was the result of the system maintenance, because the layout and page interface looks different from before.


----------



## amitnm1991

cantthinkofone said:


> was gonna ask the same thing. when did you lodge? i wasn't sure if it was the result of the system maintenance, because the layout and page interface looks different from before.


Got invited 27th, lodged on the 3rd.

Is it the same for you?


----------



## cantthinkofone

amitnm1991 said:


> Got invited 27th, lodged on the 3rd.
> 
> Is it the same for you?


same. i lodged on the 4th. not too sure at this point whether it really means they've touched the application, could really just be they changed the terms and wordings in the system.


----------



## BRam111

"My application summary" says 'Assessment in progress' and in the application for each applicant it says 'Processing' instead of 'Processing, please wait for the department to contact you'. 

Can you check yours again. 'Is it Progressing' or 'Processing'?

IMMI does not work on week ends I think this is result of server update/Upgrade.

Ram



amitnm1991 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My PR application status has changed to: "Assessment in progress" and within the application itself the message from "Processing, please wait for the department to contact you" to progressing.
> 
> Any idea what happens now?


----------



## amitnm1991

Same.


----------



## amitnm1991

It is "processing"


----------



## BRam111

Info I found ...

Changes to ImmiAccount
Hurray the general status of "In Progress" is being retired and three new statuses introduced.
- Application Received – indicating your application has been successfully submitted and will be assessed within advertised application processing timeframes.
- Information Requested – indicating an immigration officer has assessed the application and found that more information is required, so they have requested that you provide further evidence in support of the application.
- Assessment in Progress – You have provided all the requested information. We might proceed to make a decision on your application. We could also ask you for further information. In this case, the status will return to Information requested.
All applications with a status of Ready to Submit will automatically change to Incomplete. This is to ensure that any new questions are answered before the application is submitted. All applications with a status of In Progress will automatically change to Assessment in progress.

So technically no CO assigned to us. It is just as if in In Progress.... lets wait for CO/Direct Grant....


----------



## amitnm1991

So mine has assessmebt in progress and within the application itself there is a "processing" status.

Am I allocated?


----------



## BRam111

I do not think so. 

The info I pasted is talking only about the status on the "My applications summary" page.
There is no info about the status with in the application.

Now we do not have a way to check if CO is assigned. We have check with participants who already got CO assigned, waiting for grant and check their status in the application.



amitnm1991 said:


> So mine has assessmebt in progress and within the application itself there is a "processing" status.
> 
> Am I allocated?


----------



## Jeeten#80

It all depends.

But the std time is 28 days, he would give us 28 days to submit the required documents. And after this 28 days he would check on ones case.
There are cases where CO has asked for some docs like PCC and has provided Grant say in the next 3-5 days.

So all is subjective.


Regards,
Jeetendra



Solidmac said:


> Hi guys, any idea on how long CO takes after asked for some docs like payslip and appointment letter. Please share experience....


----------



## Solidmac

Thanks jeetendra,

One more question, will they ask for docs at one go, I mean after 28 days will he ask for another or at very first time co ask for all docs.


----------



## Jeeten#80

They ideally would ask ALL required/missing docs in one go.

Then based on the quality of docs that we give, they review it and if they have any queries/concerns they would get back to us.
ELSE we are good to go.

But always be ready for the unexpected. You never know what they might ask.

Most of the times CO's are reasonable.

Regards,
Jeetendra




Solidmac said:


> Thanks jeetendra,
> 
> One more question, will they ask for docs at one go, I mean after 28 days will he ask for another or at very first time co ask for all docs.


----------



## cantthinkofone

Jeeten#80 said:


> They ideally would ask ALL required/missing docs in one go.
> 
> Then based on the quality of docs that we give, they review it and if they have any queries/concerns they would get back to us.
> ELSE we are good to go.
> 
> But always be ready for the unexpected. You never know what they might ask.
> 
> Most of the times CO's are reasonable.
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


from your timeline you haven't even been invited, yet you're so sure and giving confident advice on stuff like this lol?


----------



## Jeeten#80

This information is available in public domain.
Also if you carefully read through multiple threads in this forum you should your self get an idea.

You should be smart and intelligent enough to read the right content and on the right website.

This is not rocket science.

Regards,
Jeetendra 



cantthinkofone said:


> from your timeline you haven't even been invited, yet you're so sure and giving confident advice on stuff like this lol?


----------



## Eng.Waqas

Jeeten#80 said:


> This information is available in public domain.
> Also if you carefully read through multiple threads in this forum you should your self get an idea.
> 
> You should be smart and intelligent enough to read the right content and on the right website.
> 
> This is not rocket science.
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


Hello Jeenten
Your Threads are so informative I need to knw one thing for DIAC Employment references HR letter would be fair enough or should provide JD base letter which submitted for accessing authority


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks!

For DIAC you should use the same documents that you submitted with ACS for employment references. PLUS you should also provide other employment related documents for reference.

1 - Payslips
2 - Tax returns
3 - Tax documents received from Employers for each financial year (In India we call that Form 16)
4 - Employment Contracts
5 - Relieving /Experience letters
6 - Bank Statements for Salary Credit

Try to provide as mush documents as you can. No harm in providing more documents.

Regards,
Jeetendra



Eng.Waqas said:


> Hello Jeenten
> Your Threads are so informative I need to knw one thing for DIAC Employment references HR letter would be fair enough or should provide JD base letter which submitted for accessing authority


----------



## rameshkd

Hi Guys

My visa status has changed to processing & also the health requirement says, no action required. I guess a CO is assigned to my case. There no mails in the "view correspondence". I had already front loaded all docs including Form 80.
I'm surprised how the status changed on Sat. Anyways happy about it and fingers crossed


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

rameshkd said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My visa status has changed to processing & also the health requirement says, no action required. I guess a CO is assigned to my case. There no mails in the "view correspondence". I had already front loaded all docs including Form 80.
> I'm surprised how the status changed on Sat. Anyways happy about it and fingers crossed


Must haven been result of the system updates that happened last night


----------



## cooldude555

amitnm1991 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My PR application status has changed to: "Assessment in progress" and within the application itself the message from "Processing, please wait for the department to contact you" to progressing.
> 
> Any idea what happens now?


G'day mate.

If the status changes from "Processing, please wait for the department to contact you" to 'Progressing'', it implies that a CO has been allotted and your file is currently being reviewed.

CO will get back to you in case he needs any further documentation from you.

Good luck.

Cheers.


----------



## batcoder0619

rameshkd said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My visa status has changed to processing & also the health requirement says, no action required. I guess a CO is assigned to my case. There no mails in the "view correspondence". I had already front loaded all docs including Form 80.
> I'm surprised how the status changed on Sat. Anyways happy about it and fingers crossed


Me too. It says "Processing" now.


----------



## rameshkd

batcoder0619 said:


> Me too. It says "Processing" now.


That's awesome, considering you only lodged the visa about 2 weeks back.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

batcoder0619 said:


> Me too. It says "Processing" now.


Dont think this the status really means that a CO has now been assigned to your application. The IMMI uograded their systems last night and for almost everyone the status now shows "processing". Even for my 457 application that I lodged on 8th april, the status today changed to "processing"


----------



## batcoder0619

rameshkd said:


> That's awesome, considering you only lodged the visa about 2 weeks back.


Yes I really am surprised. I hope it not a system glitch. Lol.


----------



## rameshkd

I found this on a different thread, as per the post we might just be excited for nothing ::



> Changes to ImmiAccount
> Hurray the general status of "In Progress" is being retired and three new statuses introduced.
> - Application Received – indicating your application has been successfully submitted and will be assessed within advertised application processing timeframes.
> - Information Requested – indicating an immigration officer has assessed the application and found that more information is required, so they have requested that you provide further evidence in support of the application.
> - Assessment in Progress – You have provided all the requested information. We might proceed to make a decision on your application. We could also ask you for further information. In this case, the status will return to Information requested.
> All applications with a status of Ready to Submit will automatically change to Incomplete. This is to ensure that any new questions are answered before the application is submitted. All applications with a status of In Progress will automatically change to Assessment in progress.
> 
> So technically no CO assigned to us. It is just as if in In Progress.... lets wait for CO/Direct Grant....


----------



## batcoder0619

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Dont think this the status really means that a CO has now been assigned to your application. The IMMI uograded their systems last night and for almost everyone the status now shows "processing". Even for my 457 application that I lodged on 8th april, the status today changed to "processing"


Ah well...false alarm I guess. The statuses should be clearer I think to avoid confusion.


----------



## nidhiphysio

Hi everyone,

Is it necessary to submit form 80 even though it is not in the checklist of lodging visa 189...? I am onshore applicant, does that make any difference...???


----------



## nicemathan

As Jeeten stated, a person need to spend sometime in this forum and go through relevant threads to understand the whole process.

Only a person who has got the grant (is eligible / has the right) to guide; is all stereotypical. 

Keep up the good work folks.  



Jeeten#80 said:


> This information is available in public domain.
> Also if you carefully read through multiple threads in this forum you should your self get an idea.
> 
> You should be smart and intelligent enough to read the right content and on the right website.
> 
> This is not rocket science.
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by cantthinkofone View Post
> from your timeline you haven't even been invited, yet you're so sure and giving confident advice on stuff like this lol?


----------



## nicemathan

Its better to upload it rather than waiting for CO to ask for it.

I too initially felt lazy to fill those details. 

But trust me it saves a lot of time and we can expect a direct grant.

Your choice 



nidhiphysio said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is it necessary to submit form 80 even though it is not in the checklist of lodging visa 189...? I am onshore applicant, does that make any difference...???


----------



## batcoder0619

nidhiphysio said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is it necessary to submit form 80 even though it is not in the checklist of lodging visa 189...? I am onshore applicant, does that make any difference...???


I think it's stated on the website that if you are onshore applicant, then form 80 is mandatory.


----------



## nidhiphysio

batcoder0619 said:


> I think it's stated on the website that if you are onshore applicant, then form 80 is mandatory.


Thanks, you are right I looked again and it is there...!!!


----------



## nidhiphysio

nicemathan said:


> Its better to upload it rather than waiting for CO to ask for it. I too initially felt lazy to fill those details. But trust me it saves a lot of time and we can expect a direct grant. Your choice


Thanks, I will rather fill it up....!!! That makes more sense...!!!


----------



## nidhiphysio

Hi everyone,

One more question...!!! As I am thinking of submitting form 80 by uploading it online.... Do we have to scan it and upload it- i doubt that coz there are many pages and immi account has a limit to submitting the docs. So is there any link for online application....???


----------



## batcoder0619

nidhiphysio said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> One more question...!!! As I am thinking of submitting form 80 by uploading it online.... Do we have to scan it and upload it- i doubt that coz there are many pages and immi account has a limit to submitting the docs. So is there any link for online application....???


Hi, 
You can just scan the page where you have to sign and use a pdf merge and split software to join with your typed form 80 and then upload. The file size would be much lower.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Eng.Waqas said:


> Hello Jeenten
> Your Threads are so informative I need to knw one thing for DIAC Employment references HR letter would be fair enough or should provide JD base letter which submitted for accessing authority


Use one given to acs


----------



## nonee17

So there is no way to find out when your CO is assigned ?

Apparently the look and field of the site has change, DIAC will contact has become "Processing" 

How inconvenient :rolleyes2::tsk:


----------



## dee9999

Hi nicemathan , 

Can you please suggest on the PCC appointment.
While booking , the appointment availability for PSK,GURGAON is showing for 13 May 2015 . Do you have an idea , if we need to go on the booked appointment for PCC or we can go to PSK anyday ? Pls suggest, eagerly awaiting replies.

Thanks
Dee


----------



## jango28

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got the PCC for me n my wife from Bangalore PSK. But its black/white(photo also). Should i get it attested before uploading ? Can anyone suggest?
> 
> Thanks &regards
> Harish


The RPO stamp is usually blue/indigo in color. If you take a color scan that should suffice.


----------



## HarishNair2015

Its black for me. Also, there is green color sign on it which is clear. Hopefully that should suffice.. Thanks for the reply. Also, should i upload it as "Overseas National" or "Overseas state/local" ?



jango28 said:


> The RPO stamp is usually blue/indigo in color. If you take a color scan that should suffice.


----------



## JK684

Hi All, I lodged my eVisa application yesterday (18/04/15) and paid the fees using my US credit card. Thanks to all folks who are providing valuable inputs to every one.

I have some questions regarding the documentation. Sorry if this was already asked. I was going through below link for a check list.

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

But i am not sure what all things to be notarized.

1. Does it need to be color copy notarized and scanned for all documents ?

2. I guess PTE score card and ACS report need not be notarized. Please confirm ?

3. Tax Documents, Pay Slips - does it need to be notarized ?

4. Company promotion , revision, transfer letter etc (already in electronic PDF form) - does it need to be notarized ?

5. I guess all personal details documents (Passport, Birth certificate) needs to be notarized. Please confirm ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Buddy,

For PCC; atleast in my current city there is no appointment needed and no need to pay fee in advance.

It is a walkin between 9am to 11am Monday to Friday.

Do check with your relevant PSK on this. 

I wish/hope; its a walk-in for such services at PSKs across India.





dee9999 said:


> Hi nicemathan ,
> 
> Can you please suggest on the PCC appointment.
> While booking , the appointment availability for PSK,GURGAON is showing for 13 May 2015 . Do you have an idea , if we need to go on the booked appointment for PCC or we can go to PSK anyday ? Pls suggest, eagerly awaiting replies.
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


----------



## r_alaa82

Hi.
i did not certify any documents based on some advice received from the forum.
did i do a fatal error ?


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Harish,

Please do use the same copy shared by PSK. 

Upload the color scan of it. Except the signature of the case officer everything else will be in black and white. Dont worry.

No need for notary sign over it.



HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got the PCC for me n my wife from Bangalore PSK. But its black/white(photo also). Should i get it attested before uploading ? Can anyone suggest?
> 
> Thanks &regards
> Harish


----------



## BretSavage

r_alaa82 said:


> Hi.
> i did not certify any documents based on some advice received from the forum.
> did i do a fatal error ?


If everything is in colour you are fine. You only need to attest documents which are black and white without original sign or stamp.


----------



## r_alaa82

thanx A lot


----------



## nicemathan

One more think, no need to book an appointment but you need to carry the acknowledgement form after filling in the PCC application form



nicemathan said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> For PCC; atleast in my current city there is no appointment needed and no need to pay fee in advance.
> 
> It is a walkin between 9am to 11am Monday to Friday.
> 
> Do check with your relevant PSK on this.
> 
> I wish/hope; its a walk-in for such services at PSKs across India.


----------



## rameshkd

All the best guys, hope some of us wake up to some good news specially after all the confusions created after the weekend's system updates


----------



## nicemathan

All the very best Ramesh and other applicants who are expecting their grant this week.



rameshkd said:


> All the best guys, hope some of us wake up to some good news specially after all the confusions created after the weekend's system updates


----------



## TorukMakto

Hey Guys,

The status for each applicant in my application is currently showing as "Processing" . Does that mean the CO has been allocated or it's now the same for all the pending application after the system upgrade this weekend? Earlier the status for each applicant under the application was something like "Processing - Department will contact you soon".Can anyone pls check and let me know? My visa lodgement date was 08th March 2015.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rameshkd

TorukMakto said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> The status for each applicant in my application is currently showing as "Processing" . Does that mean the CO has been allocated or it's now the same for all the pending application after the system upgrade this weekend? Earlier the status for each applicant under the application was something like "Processing - Department will contact you soon".Can anyone pls check and let me know? My visa lodgement date was 08th March 2015.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


We're not certain anymore. There updates to the immi online system on Friday night and status of all application s have moved to Processing. Refer one of my earlier posts.


----------



## TanuPatel

Hi Dee9999,

Although this question doesn't belong to this forum, below is the extract I got from PSK website:

Categories of Applicants allowed as “Walk-In with ARN” :

W.e.f. 9th January, 2014 applicants for PCC ( Police Clearence Certificate) are allowed as "Walk-in Applicants" only at Herald House, Shalimar Place and Gurgaon PSK. Applicants need to register Online, fill in the online application form and generate Application Reference Number (ARN) at least one day in advance before visiting any of the three PSK. Such applicants may visit the PSK with required set of documents and a copy of printed ARN sheet between 09.30 AM and 11.30 AM.

So, in a nutshell, you can go as Walk-in category for PCC in Gurgaon PSK on any day.



dee9999 said:


> Can you please suggest on the PCC appointment.
> While booking , the appointment availability for PSK,GURGAON is showing for 13 May 2015 . Do you have an idea , if we need to go on the booked appointment for PCC or we can go to PSK anyday ? Pls suggest, eagerly awaiting replies.
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


----------



## TorukMakto

rameshkd said:


> We're not certain anymore. There updates to the immi online system on Friday night and status of all application s have moved to Processing. Refer one of my earlier posts.


Thanks for clarifying that Ramesh and All the best!! Your visa file date and mine are pretty close. Hopefully our wait will be over this week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mmauk11

Dear All seniors,

I am sorry beucase this questions may not belong to this thread. But I am desperately in need of help.. 

I am 33 mechanical engineer and applying visa 189. I want to include my younger sis 27 year old as a dependent relative. She is full time student, lives with me and i support her financially. My parents have passed away and there is no other sibling who can support her. I have all proofs. 

My only concern is, if CO is not satisfied with the proofs, will I be given change to drop her application or will CO directly reject my application without informing me? 

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## smileanddream2015

Someone messed up the google tracker. People, please abide by the rules of not using filters!!!


----------



## rameshkd

Any grants today?
And yes, somebody fiddled with the tracker, my entry is missing now


----------



## dee9999

TanuPatel said:


> Hi Dee9999,
> 
> Although this question doesn't belong to this forum, below is the extract I got from PSK website:
> 
> Categories of Applicants allowed as “Walk-In with ARN” :
> 
> W.e.f. 9th January, 2014 applicants for PCC ( Police Clearence Certificate) are allowed as "Walk-in Applicants" only at Herald House, Shalimar Place and Gurgaon PSK. Applicants need to register Online, fill in the online application form and generate Application Reference Number (ARN) at least one day in advance before visiting any of the three PSK. Such applicants may visit the PSK with required set of documents and a copy of printed ARN sheet between 09.30 AM and 11.30 AM.
> 
> So, in a nutshell, you can go as Walk-in category for PCC in Gurgaon PSK on any day.


Thanks everyone for valuable inputs on PCC..

Even I got this statement on passport.gov.in site ... had read about walk-in facility on expat ,but the threads were dated,so thought to check with experienced expats(before i found the link myself


----------



## Piyushin

Hi All,

Book an appointment before going for PCC. Walkin stopped since dec 2014.


----------



## sabbys77

Hi everyone

I am still not been able to fill my application as I posted earlier. I am not been able to access page 5 of 189 visa application. (tried all best possible ways )
Please let me know if I delete the current application can I restart and fill new application with the same TRN?

Thx


----------



## RheaUta

Sorry I am quite new here, I am just wondering w


----------



## nicemathan

No buddy, walk-ins are valid and for PCC, PSKs definitely allows walk-ins without appointment and only with ARN application / acknowledgement reference number at least in my city - IT capital of India. 

I did it few weeks back.



Piyushin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Book an appointment before going for PCC. Walkin stopped since dec 2014.


----------



## BRam111

Not even a single grant or CO contact today? What the hell are they doing?

Ram


----------



## sahil1604

Hello guys, 
My application status changed from IN PROGRESS TO ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS.... any idea is that a good news or bad?

When i click on TRN and go inside the application it says documents provided.... And status for each applicant shows PROCESSING....


----------



## rameshkd

sahil1604 said:


> Hello guys,
> My application status changed from IN PROGRESS TO ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS.... any idea is that a good news or bad?
> 
> When i click on TRN and go inside the application it says documents provided.... And status for each applicant shows PROCESSING....


That has happened to a lot of people though I'm not sure if it has happened to all. There was system update on immi account on Fri that lead to the change.
Can't do much bu wait & watch.


----------



## Cubiscus

I'm guessing this means medicals have cleared?

"Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."


----------



## nicemathan

You are all fine mate. No worries    



Cubiscus said:


> I'm guessing this means medicals have cleared?
> 
> "Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."


----------



## piyush1132003

rameshkd said:


> That has happened to a lot of people though I'm not sure if it has happened to all. There was system update on immi account on Fri that lead to the change.
> Can't do much bu wait & watch.


Interesting, same here...

What is the status when CO gets allocated ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## salekin

Is there any decision today? Its been 64 days and did not even get CO :-(


----------



## piyush1132003

salekin said:


> Is there any decision today? Its been 64 days and did not even get CO :-(


Strange....seeing the last year trend, they started processing fast end of fy (july)

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## salekin

piyush1132003 said:


> Strange....seeing the last year trend, they started processing fast end of fy (july)


Sorry, I did not understand what it mean. Can you please explain a bit more?


----------



## Minzi

I called the DIBP today, they say they cannot tell about status till the time a CO is assigned and also looking at my Visa lodge date which is 21st feb, its early to ask. They are still working on for Visa's lodged in Jan.


----------



## rameshkd

Minzi said:


> I called the DIBP today, they say they cannot tell about status till the time a CO is assigned and also looking at my Visa lodge date which is 21st feb, its early to ask. They are still working on for Visa's lodged in Jan.


So basically, we're now into complete darkness. Earlier we could at least tell based on the status shown on Immi account if a CO is assigned and guess the grant date. 
Now it's all upto fate and a never ending wait period.


----------



## Jeeten#80

It's always advisable to upload Form 80 straight away, for Direct Grant.


Regards,
Jeetendra



nidhiphysio said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is it necessary to submit form 80 even though it is not in the checklist of lodging visa 189...? I am onshore applicant, does that make any difference...???


----------



## sanjaynair

I guess the grant timelines depends on a case-to-case basis. From what I have understood from the 'grant' posts,an average timeline is 50-60days(mostly 54)from application to direct grant. Please correct me if I am wrong. The above message says Menzi applied on Feb 21st,but no grant yet. But I remember seeing guys who applied on Feb 20th and obtaining their grants by April 15th(54 days). So assuming all docs were in place, Menzi should have got it by April 16-17th. Again,all this is based on the info and pattern I looked at here. 

Menzi:Are you sure you haven't received any correspondence from them?

Hoping you would get it soon!


----------



## rkr1978

please can any one help on below points

1) can anyone provide link which provides locations where medical can be carried out.

2) any one who has done medical and pcc from Mumbai. how much time you get pcc in Mumbai.

3) My agent has filled complete visa application. I will be reviewing in a day or 2. Is this form editable in case agent has wrongly put any info. When the form becomes in-editable.

4) My agent has mentioned to get payslips, tax docs, bank statements only for the period which has been considered for skilled employment by acs. Is it right?

5) I have 4 companies. should I merge all payslips as one pdf, offer & relieving as one pdf or separate pdfs.


----------



## sharmrm

We are in a similar situation- IMMI account shows- "Assessment in progress". We lodged the visa on 20th march '15 along with PCC and Medicals..till few days back status showed as 'In progress" and now its the new one....... not sure what this implies...


----------



## Danav_Singh

sharmrm said:


> We are in a similar situation- IMMI account shows- "Assessment in progress". We lodged the visa on 20th march '15 along with PCC and Medicals..till few days back status showed as 'In progress" and now its the new one....... not sure what this implies...


There is nothing new in it....IMMI updated their system on last saturday and updated the message text from "In Process" to " Assessment in Progress".


----------



## sharmrm

Thanks Danav_singh !!!


----------



## push84

Hi Guys,
My long wait came to an end like many others!! I got the grant letter today!!
I like to thank all the forum members for the great support....
Now need to plan the travel and lot more......
I hope to land in AU on August month.


----------



## BretSavage

push84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> My long wait came to an end like many others!! I got the grant letter today!!
> I like to thank all the forum members for the great support....
> Now need to plan the travel and lot more......
> I hope to land in AU on August month.



Congrts Push84 & all the best...


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations and All The Best!!!


Regards,
Jeetendra



push84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> My long wait came to an end like many others!! I got the grant letter today!!
> I like to thank all the forum members for the great support....
> Now need to plan the travel and lot more......
> I hope to land in AU on August month.


----------



## vinny08

Congrats push84. When did u apply?


----------



## r_alaa82

Guys ..help help ..
is it mandetory to have form 80 witten by hand.. my handwritting sucks ..
would it be okay to write it through pdf and only print last page and sign it ..them merge the files?

Pls help


----------



## nonee17

r_alaa82 said:


> Guys ..help help ..
> is it mandetory to have form 80 witten by hand.. my handwritting sucks ..
> would it be okay to write it through pdf and only print last page and sign it ..them merge the files?
> 
> Pls help


Definitely you can fill it up from your PDF writer and later merge the files.

I am doing the same and will be uploading the form 80.


----------



## ibfij

not an issue at all ... complete the form on system, take a print out sign it and scan the form again ... it should be good to go!!



r_alaa82 said:


> Guys ..help help ..
> is it mandetory to have form 80 witten by hand.. my handwritting sucks ..
> would it be okay to write it through pdf and only print last page and sign it ..them merge the files?
> 
> Pls help


----------



## dhananjaya.k

Dear All/Experts,

I had applied for 189 Visa and added my spouse and children's as dependent in my application.

Brief details about My spouse education--> Masters degree in Kannada subject and from 1st to 10th standard also Kannada Medium, English speaking/writing knowledge is poor/low.

I have below questions worrying me

A) For Spouse "Education History" in Visa Application:

1) I had selected "Masters Degree (Other)" and selected "NO" for question "Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above ---> Now in supporting documents required list under spouse, They have not asked any Qualification documents, Whether I have to translate her 10th, degree & Master degree certificates & Marks cards to English and submit as proof even though they had not mentioned?

B) For Spouse "English Language Ability" in Visa Application:

1) As she not written any English language test in last 36 months--> I had selected "NO" in Visa Application.

2) As she doesn't have functional English language ability--> I had selected "NO", Whether It would be any problem in getting Visa approval if there is no functional English?

3) Whether CO will ask for second installment for not having functional English language ability ? When they would ask if yes?


C) For Spouse & Children evidence document:

1) What document we can show/submit for "Evidence of Custody" for Spouse and children ?

D) For Parents (Mother & Father) in Visa Application:

1) I had given both parents as non-migrants in visa application, they do not have passport. But now in supporting documents required list character certificate, health assessment and Form 1221 is being mentioned ---> Is there any way to write/submit a form/letter/amendment to CO/ Visa Officer that both parents are not dependents OR If can be removed from visa application?

Request experts to advise me on above concerns for me.

Thanks
Dhananjaya K


----------



## xkcd

Hello guys,
I have a question about the system update last week.

Did the date of your status change also?
I have "assessment in progress - 16 Apr 2015"

Thanks.


----------



## rameshkd

xkcd said:


> Hello guys,
> I have a question about the system update last week.
> 
> Did the date of your status change also?
> I have "assessment in progress - 16 Apr 2015"
> 
> Thanks.


Yes it has changed for everyone. I guess immi did it because people knew when CO was assigned and would call them to check on the application.
Now, you either get a direct grant or wait for the CO to contact you.


----------



## r_alaa82

Guys ..
do you know any free web sites or application allow you to write on PDF file ..?


----------



## xkcd

rameshkd said:


> Yes it has changed for everyone. I guess immi did it because people knew when CO was assigned and would call them to check on the application.
> Now, you either get a direct grant or wait for the CO to contact you.


Just to double check... the date also changed for everyone?


----------



## ibfij

no xkcd, date against mine is same as before i.e., visa lodge date ... share your timelines please



xkcd said:


> Just to double check... the date also changed for everyone?


----------



## shu1234

Hi everyone 

I lodged my visa as an onshore applicant on 2/3/2015 as an onshore applicant for the occupation secondary school teacher. I got superior band for IELTS ( 8.5 8 8 8) and hence got 65 points. 
I have not heard anything from immigration about CO or grant yet. Should I feel very worried ? I saw 2 onshore applicants who applied later than I did but already got grant ! As I don't claim any point for work experience, should my case be quite quick and straightforward ? ...I am quite worried already.. ..

Thanks in advance !


----------



## regmiboyer

:second: :second: :second:

And that's a Direct grant this morning 

Finally the Dream has come true....... lane:lane:lane:

Got the golden email this morning for all three of us.

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Many thanks to all the Well wishers and all those who helped us in this dream.....Now I am living it.

eace:eace:eace:


----------



## usmansshaikh

Guys,

I need some help on attestation of documents, Is attestation through notary public enough or do I have to get the documents attested through 17 grade govt officer specially from Pakistan...


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

regmiboyer said:


> :second: :second: :second:
> 
> And that's a Direct grant this morning
> 
> Finally the Dream has come true....... lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Got the golden email this morning for all three of us.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Many thanks to all the Well wishers and all those who helped us in this dream.....Now I am living it.
> 
> eace:eace:eace:



Congratulations!!!! Enjoy the Journey

May I know for which occupation did u apply. I have lodged Visa on *3rd March 2015* waiting for Direct Grant. Uploaded docs on *27th March 2015* and UK PCC on *30th March 2015*


----------



## xkcd

ibfij said:


> no xkcd, date against mine is same as before i.e., visa lodge date ... share your timelines please


Lodge: 19-Feb-2015
Status: Assessment in progress 16-Apr-2015


----------



## rkr1978

r_alaa82 said:


> Guys ..
> do you know any free web sites or application allow you to write on PDF file ..?


acrobat dc..excellent for merging,editing,splitting,reducing pdf. trial version of 60 days available...go for it


----------



## nicemathan

Try out "pdfcompress" dot com it has got option to merge, split; compress; unlock; protect & rotate



r_alaa82 said:


> Guys ..
> do you know any free web sites or application allow you to write on PDF file ..?


----------



## atmahesh

I have received an email from skillselect 

"*Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

SkillSelect*"

But I am unable to find the inbox on skillselect. Please help in finding email.


----------



## r_alaa82

check your junk ..any way all corresponances will be found once you log into your account .


----------



## atmahesh

got it. it is under correspondence tab. 



atmahesh said:


> I have received an email from skillselect
> 
> "*Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> 
> To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
> 
> SkillSelect*"
> 
> But I am unable to find the inbox on skillselect. Please help in finding email.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Navigate to Correspondence tab within your SkillSelect Account.


Regards,
Jeetendra




atmahesh said:


> I have received an email from skillselect
> 
> "*Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> 
> To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
> 
> SkillSelect*"
> 
> But I am unable to find the inbox on skillselect. Please help in finding email.


----------



## rkr1978

dhananjaya.k said:


> Dear All/Experts,
> 
> I had applied for 189 Visa and added my spouse and children's as dependent in my application.
> 
> Brief details about My spouse education--> Masters degree in Kannada subject and from 1st to 10th standard also Kannada Medium, English speaking/writing knowledge is poor/low.
> 
> I have below questions worrying me
> 
> A) For Spouse "Education History" in Visa Application:
> 
> 1) I had selected "Masters Degree (Other)" and selected "NO" for question "Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above ---> Now in supporting documents required list under spouse, They have not asked any Qualification documents, Whether I have to translate her 10th, degree & Master degree certificates & Marks cards to English and submit as proof even though they had not mentioned? =>All submitted proofs must be in English or translated
> 
> B) For Spouse "English Language Ability" in Visa Application:
> 
> 1) As she not written any English language test in last 36 months--> I had selected "NO" in Visa Application. => RIGHT
> 
> 2) As she doesn't have functional English language ability--> I had selected "NO", Whether It would be any problem in getting Visa approval if there is no functional English? => NO problem in visa, u have to pay vac
> 
> 3) Whether CO will ask for second installment for not having functional English language ability ? When they would ask if yes?=>yes they would ask, but this is asked only when decision is made on visa. I mean if visa rejected they will not ask else will ask. thus if they ask for vac2 then u r through
> 
> 
> C) For Spouse & Children evidence document:
> 
> 1) What document we can show/submit for "Evidence of Custody" for Spouse and children ?=> dunno...seniors plz guide
> 
> D) For Parents (Mother & Father) in Visa Application:
> 
> 1) I had given both parents as non-migrants in visa application, they do not have passport. But now in supporting documents required list character certificate, health assessment and Form 1221 is being mentioned ---> Is there any way to write/submit a form/letter/amendment to CO/ Visa Officer that both parents are not dependents OR If can be removed from visa application?=> no they cant be removed...I heard there exists one form 1023 which may be used for alterations but not sure...if you would have gone through the forums and done basic homework this would not have arised. anyways check for the form 1023.
> Request experts to advise me on above concerns for me.
> 
> Thanks
> Dhananjaya K


aaaaa


----------



## rkr1978

atmahesh said:


> got it. it is under correspondence tab.


what kinda message is this...from your timelines u have already got invite....then which mail is this...has any criteria changed


----------



## mahbub717

While filling Visa Application in job description window there is a field "Description of duties" only 300 character.

What should I write there?


----------



## BretSavage

mahbub717 said:


> While filling Visa Application in job description window there is a field "Description of duties" only 300 character.
> 
> What should I write there?


Job roles & responsibility (Basically give them the idea of your work, speciality).


----------



## xkcd

Does anyone know how long it approximately takes the CO to review an application once he's started?
Of course, with the new statuses that's not possible to find out, but maybe from before?


----------



## nicemathan

Just clarifying what you want to know...

Are you asking how many days it takes for CO to get assigned ? *~45-55 days*

Or

How much time does it take for CO to review the application after he/she gets assigned ? *No one will have a 100% correct answer, as we are not aware of their SLAs.* Except knowing that they give applicants 28days to get the documents ready which they have requested for.

Any specific reason for knowing this granular information?



xkcd said:


> Does anyone know how long it approximately takes the CO to review an application once he's started?
> Of course, with the new statuses that's not possible to find out, but maybe from before?


----------



## wildweasel

I think i got my grant today .

Applied on March 2nd, just noticing a grant notification in immi account.


----------



## wildweasel

That makes it close to 52 days from application date to grant. Guys who have applied on March 1'st and 2nd can expect your grants this week or early next week.

I am also noticing that they are issuing grant by priority. First the ANESCO demand and then filtered by your points. 

If all documentation is intact, nothing to worry about.


----------



## shu1234

wildweasel said:


> That makes it close to 52 days from application date to grant. Guys who have applied on March 1'st and 2nd can expect your grants this week or early next week.
> 
> I am also noticing that they are issuing grant by priority. First the ANESCO demand and then filtered by your points.
> 
> If all documentation is intact, nothing to worry about.



Congratualtion
I also applied on the 2nd of March. My occupation is secondary school teacher and I have 65 points ( don't have any work experience). All doc uploaded , health and police check are all cleared. 
I am quite nervous now cause I haven't heard anything from immigration since applying 

Congratulation again !


----------



## wildweasel

Ill just summarise what all documents i uploaded , just in case if anyone would like to know.

I did not use any agent. Not needed, really!

0. ACS , IELTS letters.
1. All Marksheets and degree certificates
2. Statu declaration for all companies with roles and resp.
3. Experience and Relieving letter for all companies
4. Payslips ( No order, just combined whatever payslips i had, close to 30 for 5 companies)
5. Bank statements(I did not have any bank statement for one company)
6. PAN Card
7. Form 80 (Mandatory for onshore applicants)
8. Indian PCC ( Got it from VFS Australia, 3 days turnaround time)
9. Did not upload AUS PCC as i had not stayed more than 12 months here , yet.
10. Medicals done in couple of weeks from VISA apply date.
11. Passport size photograph

I did not upload any form 16 or tax returns. I did not upload offer letters/appointment letters.

Since i am currently employed in aussie , i just uploaded a reference letter from my employer and payslips. I did not claim any points for aussie work experience. 

Hope this info helps.

I will be very happy to answer if you guys have any specific questions.

All the best !


----------



## shu1234

wildweasel said:


> Ill just summarise what all documents i uploaded , just in case if anyone would like to know.
> 
> I did not use any agent. Not needed, really!
> 
> 0. ACS , IELTS letters.
> 1. All Marksheets and degree certificates
> 2. Statu declaration for all companies with roles and resp.
> 3. Experience and Relieving letter for all companies
> 4. Payslips ( No order, just combined whatever payslips i had, close to 30 for 5 companies)
> 5. Bank statements(I did not have any bank statement for one company)
> 6. PAN Card
> 7. Form 80 (Mandatory for onshore applicants)
> 8. Indian PCC ( Got it from VFS Australia, 3 days turnaround time)
> 9. Did not upload AUS PCC as i had not stayed more than 12 months here , yet.
> 10. Medicals done in couple of weeks from VISA apply date.
> 11. Passport size photograph
> 
> I did not upload any form 16 or tax returns. I did not upload offer letters/appointment letters.
> 
> Since i am currently employed in aussie , i just uploaded a reference letter from my employer and payslips. I did not claim any points for aussie work experience.
> 
> Hope this info helps.
> 
> I will be very happy to answer if you guys have any specific questions.
> 
> All the best !


Thank you so much
I called immi and they said my application has been allocated to case officer 
I am so nervous now
All my documentation is Australian documentation as I have lived in Australia since 15 years old 
Hope to hear the good news soon !


----------



## batcoder0619

wildweasel said:


> Ill just summarise what all documents i uploaded , just in case if anyone would like to know.
> 
> I did not use any agent. Not needed, really!
> 
> 0. ACS , IELTS letters.
> 1. All Marksheets and degree certificates
> 2. Statu declaration for all companies with roles and resp.
> 3. Experience and Relieving letter for all companies
> 4. Payslips ( No order, just combined whatever payslips i had, close to 30 for 5 companies)
> 5. Bank statements(I did not have any bank statement for one company)
> 6. PAN Card
> 7. Form 80 (Mandatory for onshore applicants)
> 8. Indian PCC ( Got it from VFS Australia, 3 days turnaround time)
> 9. Did not upload AUS PCC as i had not stayed more than 12 months here , yet.
> 10. Medicals done in couple of weeks from VISA apply date.
> 11. Passport size photograph
> 
> I did not upload any form 16 or tax returns. I did not upload offer letters/appointment letters.
> 
> Since i am currently employed in aussie , i just uploaded a reference letter from my employer and payslips. I did not claim any points for aussie work experience.
> 
> Hope this info helps.
> 
> I will be very happy to answer if you guys have any specific questions.
> 
> All the best !


Hi,

I lodged visa application recently and since I have not claimed any points for work experience, I did not upload any employment related docs.
I only uploaded Passport, Birth certificate, IELTS result, ACS result, Passport Photo, All qualification documents.
I hope there is no issue if no employment docs are uploaded. What do you think?


----------



## shu1234

I didn't upload any thing about employment as well cause I don't claim any point for work experience. Yup I also got 20 points from IELTS and hence have 65 points 
i'll let u know what happen to my case cause I has been allocated to case officer 


Cheers


----------



## batcoder0619

shu1234 said:


> I didn't upload any thing about employment as well cause I don't claim any point for work experience. Yup I also got 20 points from IELTS and hence have 65 points
> i'll let u know what happen to my case cause I has been allocated to case officer
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. Please do let me know as my situation is similar to yours.


----------



## Inf_18

Hi friends,

I have a couple of queries, can someone please help??

1. I have got my PR in Feb. Do I need to do anything after the grant or can I directly go to Australia without taking any further steps??

2. I am going to submit EOI for my wife. 
Can we submit it with new name (post marriage)?
Her skill assessment was done with old name.

Please help

Thanks,
Indrajit


----------



## rameshkd

See below


Inf_18 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have a couple of queries, can someone please help??
> 
> 1. I have got my PR in Feb. Do I need to do anything after the grant or can I directly go to Australia without taking any further steps??
> No, just carry your grant letter
> 
> 2. I am going to submit EOI for my wife.
> Can we submit it with new name (post marriage)?
> Her skill assessment was done with old name.
> Nothing at this stage, Keep her name change documents handy.
> 
> Please help
> 
> Thanks,
> Indrajit


----------



## Inf_18

Hi Friends,

I have couple of queries, can someone help please??

1. I have got my PR grant in Feb, do I need to do anything after that or can I just fly directly without taking any action?

2. We are going to submit EOI for my wife. Can we submit it with new name? (Post marriage)
Her skill assessment was done with old name.
We have marriage certificate as a proof for name change.

Thanks,
Indrajit


----------



## Inf_18

rameshkd said:


> See below


Thanks Ramesh.
For 2nd question, do you mean that we should go ahead with old name?

I have one more question, if you could help out.

Can she claim 5 partner points for me?
As I have already got visa, will they grant 5 points for me??


----------



## wildweasel

Inf_18 said:


> Thanks Ramesh.
> For 2nd question, do you mean that we should go ahead with old name?
> 
> I have one more question, if you could help out.
> 
> Can she claim 5 partner points for me?
> As I have already got visa, will they grant 5 points for me??


I dont think you can claim the 5 points. You have to be in the same application for claiming he additional 5 points.


----------



## BretSavage

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged visa application recently and since I have not claimed any points for work experience, I did not upload any employment related docs.
> I only uploaded Passport, Birth certificate, IELTS result, ACS result, Passport Photo, All qualification documents.
> I hope there is no issue if no employment docs are uploaded. What do you think?





shu1234 said:


> I didn't upload any thing about employment as well cause I don't claim any point for work experience. Yup I also got 20 points from IELTS and hence have 65 points
> i'll let u know what happen to my case cause I has been allocated to case officer
> 
> 
> Cheers


If you are not claiming points for your experience, then need to worry about employment related documents.
Your grant is around the corner.

All the best...


----------



## TorukMakto

Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have couple of queries, can someone help please??
> 
> 1. I have got my PR grant in Feb, do I need to do anything after that or can I just fly directly without taking any action?
> 
> 2. We are going to submit EOI for my wife. Can we submit it with new name? (Post marriage)
> Her skill assessment was done with old name.
> We have marriage certificate as a proof for name change.
> 
> Thanks,
> Indrajit


If your wife has already changed her name in Passport than go with the new name else I would recommend either update that in passport first or go with the old name( if she has all the required docs with that name).


----------



## Minzi

Hi Everyone, is there a max no of days timeline from the date visa is lodged? Please let me know.


----------



## rkr1978

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged visa application recently and since I have not claimed any points for work experience, I did not upload any employment related docs.
> I only uploaded Passport, Birth certificate, IELTS result, ACS result, Passport Photo, All qualification documents.
> I hope there is no issue if no employment docs are uploaded. What do you think?


I can upload any documents ( including form 80, payslips etc etc ) ONLY AFTER I MAKE VISA PAYMENT .....please let me know if my understanding is right ...


----------



## pratik2077

rkr1978 said:


> batcoder0619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I lodged visa application recently and since I have not claimed any points for work experience, I did not upload any employment related docs.
> I only uploaded Passport, Birth certificate, IELTS result, ACS result, Passport Photo, All qualification documents.
> I hope there is no issue if no employment docs are uploaded. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I can upload any documents ( including form 80, payslips etc etc ) ONLY AFTER I MAKE VISA PAYMENT .....please let me know if my understanding is right ...
Click to expand...

Yes, you can upload any doc. after pay fee.

Upload all doc before CO allocate ( 45-60days taking after pay fee )

-pratik


----------



## ibfij

Yep, that's correct



rkr1978 said:


> I can upload any documents ( including form 80, payslips etc etc ) ONLY AFTER I MAKE VISA PAYMENT .....please let me know if my understanding is right ...


----------



## Inf_18

wildweasel said:


> I dont think you can claim the 5 points. You have to be in the same application for claiming he additional 5 points.


Oh..

That will be a serious problem for us.
As I already have my PR, can you please tell me if there is any other way, like adding her as my dependent?

How much time it takes to get dependent visa? Any idea??


----------



## xkcd

Got the grant today!

Lodged on 19-Feb-2015
62 days for Developer Programmer.

Good luck to everyone else!
I know the process is exhausting but everyone else feels just the same, you're not alone.

See you in OZ! :juggle: :second: :eyebrows:


----------



## rameshkd

xkcd said:


> Got the grant today!
> 
> Lodged on 19-Feb-2015
> 62 days for Developer Programmer.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!
> I know the process is exhausting but everyone else feels just the same, you're not alone.
> 
> See you in OZ! :juggle: :second: :eyebrows:


Congratulations mate.


----------



## rameshkd

xkcd said:


> Got the grant today!
> 
> Lodged on 19-Feb-2015
> 62 days for Developer Programmer.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!
> I know the process is exhausting but everyone else feels just the same, you're not alone.
> 
> See you in OZ! :juggle: :second: :eyebrows:


Congratulations mate. 
Just happy to see the grants coming in. Anyways the DIBP would go on a long weekend holidays next week slowing up the grants again


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations!!!

All The Best!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



xkcd said:


> Got the grant today!
> 
> Lodged on 19-Feb-2015
> 62 days for Developer Programmer.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!
> I know the process is exhausting but everyone else feels just the same, you're not alone.
> 
> See you in OZ! :juggle: :second: :eyebrows:


----------



## ibfij

Why??



rameshkd said:


> Congratulations mate.
> Just happy to see the grants coming in. Anyways the DIBP would go on a long weekend holidays next week slowing up the grants again


----------



## BretSavage

xkcd said:


> Got the grant today!
> 
> Lodged on 19-Feb-2015
> 62 days for Developer Programmer.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!
> I know the process is exhausting but everyone else feels just the same, you're not alone.
> 
> See you in OZ! :juggle: :second: :eyebrows:


Congrtz xkcd & all the best...


----------



## BretSavage

ibfij said:


> Why??


Labour Day & weekend.....


----------



## dee9999

xkcd said:


> Got the grant today!
> 
> Lodged on 19-Feb-2015
> 62 days for Developer Programmer.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!
> I know the process is exhausting but everyone else feels just the same, you're not alone.
> 
> See you in OZ! :juggle: :second: :eyebrows:


Congrats xkcd ...and good luck!


----------



## nicemathan

CongratulationZZZZZZZZ Enjoy the day 



xkcd said:


> Got the grant today!
> 
> Lodged on 19-Feb-2015
> 62 days for Developer Programmer.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!
> I know the process is exhausting but everyone else feels just the same, you're not alone.
> 
> See you in OZ! :juggle: :second: :eyebrows:


----------



## ibfij

As per the info on net, their labor day is celebrated in Oct 

Public holidays | australia.gov.au



BretSavage said:


> Labour Day & weekend.....


----------



## BretSavage

ibfij said:


> As per the info on net, their labor day is celebrated in Oct
> 
> Public holidays | australia.gov.au


My mistake, Anzac Day...but as they are not taking off on either Friday or Monday...so will have a normal weekend.


----------



## ibfij

Yeah man, I've counted every day for next week ... there shouldn't be any delay :fingerscrossed:



BretSavage said:


> My mistake, Anzac Day...but as they are not taking off on either Friday or Monday...so will have a normal weekend.


----------



## dhananjaya.k

Thanks RKR1978 for ur advise.

Thanks,
Dhananjaya K




rkr1978 said:


> aaaaa


----------



## BretSavage

@ibfij

I can understand its stressful...but don't worry...you will get it by next week.

All the best...


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

Hi All, 

Its a *GRANT* for me today. I received email at 7 in the morning. Thanks to all and wish all will get the Visa. It took exact 50 Days for me.

Sincere Thanks to @nicemathan have been following your replies and this forum is awesome.
Just to let you know guys 

Visa Applied : *3rd March 2015*
Documents Uploaded Including Medical and Indian PCC : *25th March 2015*
UK PCC : *27th March 2015*
Visa Grant : *23rd April 2015*


----------



## ibfij

Congrats asaduddin ... great news!!!



asaduddin.mohamed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its a *GRANT* for me today. I received email at 7 in the morning. Thanks to all and wish all will get the Visa. It took exact 50 Days for me.
> 
> Sincere Thanks to @nicemathan have been following your replies and this forum is awesome.
> Just to let you know guys
> 
> Visa Applied : *3rd March 2015*
> Documents Uploaded Including Medical and Indian PCC : *25th March 2015*
> UK PCC : *27th March 2015*
> Visa Grant : *23rd April 2015*


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations!!!

All The Best!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



asaduddin.mohamed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its a *GRANT* for me today. I received email at 7 in the morning. Thanks to all and wish all will get the Visa. It took exact 50 Days for me.
> 
> Sincere Thanks to @nicemathan have been following your replies and this forum is awesome.
> Just to let you know guys
> 
> Visa Applied : *3rd March 2015*
> Documents Uploaded Including Medical and Indian PCC : *25th March 2015*
> UK PCC : *27th March 2015*
> Visa Grant : *23rd April 2015*


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> All The Best!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra



Thanks a lot 
Jeetendra


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks mate. All the very best buddy.

Enjoy Enjoy today    



asaduddin.mohamed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its a *GRANT* for me today. I received email at 7 in the morning. Thanks to all and wish all will get the Visa. It took exact 50 Days for me.
> 
> Sincere Thanks to @nicemathan have been following your replies and this forum is awesome.
> Just to let you know guys
> 
> Visa Applied : *3rd March 2015*
> Documents Uploaded Including Medical and Indian PCC : *25th March 2015*
> UK PCC : *27th March 2015*
> Visa Grant : *23rd April 2015*


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

nicemathan said:


> Thanks mate. All the very best buddy.
> 
> Enjoy Enjoy today



Im working today.. But yeah the day is Awesome once I go home :second:


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

Anyone else who got the GRANT today ??


----------



## TorukMakto

asaduddin.mohamed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its a *GRANT* for me today. I received email at 7 in the morning. Thanks to all and wish all will get the Visa. It took exact 50 Days for me.
> 
> Sincere Thanks to @nicemathan have been following your replies and this forum is awesome.
> Just to let you know guys
> 
> Visa Applied : *3rd March 2015*
> Documents Uploaded Including Medical and Indian PCC : *25th March 2015*
> UK PCC : *27th March 2015*
> Visa Grant : *23rd April 2015*


Congratulations Asaduddin!! You have filed with how many points and in which category?


----------



## Inf_18

Hi Friends,

I have a query, can someone kindly help?

While submitting EOI can claim points for an distance MBA (PGDBA) done from Symbiosis Center for distance learning?

Thanks,
Indrajit


----------



## piyush1132003

Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a query, can someone kindly help?
> 
> While submitting EOI can claim points for an distance MBA (PGDBA) done from Symbiosis Center for distance learning?
> 
> Thanks,
> Indrajit


Was it assessed by ACS ? 
If no, then you can not claim.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Inf_18

piyush1132003 said:


> Was it assessed by ACS ?
> If no, then you can not claim.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


NO, it was not assessed. 

Can we apply for skill assessment again ?


----------



## jimypk

Finaly recieve the Golden email today. THANKS GOD

189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## rameshkd

jimypk said:


> Finaly recieve the Golden email today. THANKS GOD
> 
> 189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


Congratulations, enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations and All The Best!!!

Enjoy your Weekend.

Regards,
Jeetendra



jimypk said:


> Finaly recieve the Golden email today. THANKS GOD
> 
> 189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## shu1234

jimypk said:


> Finaly recieve the Golden email today. THANKS GOD
> 
> 189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


Congrats for your grant !
Would u mind telling me which team you was assigned to ? 
It seems that the team I was assigned to works abit slow 


Thank you so much !


----------



## shu1234

I GOT MY GRANT !!!!
occupation: secondary school teacher
65 points 
no work experience but IELTS ( 8.5 8 8 8)
didn't upload anything related to work experience !
lodged 2/3/2015
granted: 24/04/2015

I did everything by myself No agent for anything !


----------



## kalukuri

Found some useful info regarding the new status update to immi site after Apr 17 

*Agents Gateway – ImmiAccount enhancements*

Hope this helps


----------



## batcoder0619

shu1234 said:


> I GOT MY GRANT !!!!
> occupation: secondary school teacher
> 65 points
> no work experience but IELTS ( 8.5 8 8 8)
> didn't upload anything related to work experience !
> lodged 2/3/2015
> granted: 24/04/2015
> 
> I did everything by myself No agent for anything !


COngrats. I also had 65 points and didnt upload any employment docs as I didnt claim points for work experience. Applied on 03/04/15.


----------



## ibfij

Congrats Shu1234 ... impressive IELTS score



shu1234 said:


> I GOT MY GRANT !!!!
> occupation: secondary school teacher
> 65 points
> no work experience but IELTS ( 8.5 8 8 8)
> didn't upload anything related to work experience !
> lodged 2/3/2015
> granted: 24/04/2015
> 
> I did everything by myself No agent for anything !


----------



## newyearboy

Hello Membes,

I am traveling to Sydney on 1,May 2015 but i have no clue if we have to go for the polio vaccination before travel.

We are living in united arab emirates and polio vaccination was given to me,my wife and my son on 15-Oct-2014 when we weree coming back to UAE from Pakistan.In January 2015, my son was give a second dose of polio vaccination as well.

Now its been more than 6 months when polio vaccine was given to me and my wife.plz guide us if we still have to go for the polio vaccination or the old vaccination is still valid?

Secondly,we have to go again for the polio vaccination dose for my son as its been 3months from the last dose?

Kind Regards.


----------



## Appi

Hi.. 
I have logged into a new IMMI account made by me and using the information provided by agent, i have imported the details into that new account. Now, i should not make any changes in the application, but as i logged in first time and click on file number, it asks for "Statement of role", Is this showing because i am logging into my immi account file for first time even before the agent ?? If not, i should select the option "An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application." 
Also, if at all i can fill this statement of role, will the agent come to know about the file import ??


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Hello all,

I have applied for 189 visa through agent on 25 March.However I have heard from someone that i can view my application details by importing application by providing TRN number so I have created a dummy immi account for that .Can anybody know how and what i can access about my application
I just want to see my health declaration and to see that all documents are uploaded.I am not going to edit or do anything else except just viewing it.


----------



## jimypk

Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations and All The Best!!!
> 
> Enjoy your Weekend.
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


Thanks

189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## jimypk

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa through agent on 25 March.However I have heard from someone that i can view my application details by importing application by providing TRN number so I have created a dummy immi account for that .Can anybody know how and what i can access about my application
> I just want to see my health declaration and to see that all documents are uploaded.I am not going to edit or do anything else except just viewing it.


Yes, you can create new account and import application by trn number and u can all info.

189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

TorukMakto said:


> Congratulations Asaduddin!! You have filed with how many points and in which category?



I have applied with 60 Points for 189 subclass for 261313 Code


----------



## rkr1978

can any one tell me time taken for PCC in Mumbai


----------



## Tuttu

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa through agent on 25 March.However I have heard from someone that i can view my application details by importing application by providing TRN number so I have created a dummy immi account for that .Can anybody know how and what i can access about my application
> I just want to see my health declaration and to see that all documents are uploaded.I am not going to edit or do anything else except just viewing it.


Yes it is possible by importing your application in your new immi account.

Create IMMI account, and try to add TRN there. No impact on your application. It is just like a mirror copy.

If unable to import ask your agent to map it (import )

all the best


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Tuttu said:


> Yes it is possible by importing your application in your new immi account.
> 
> Create IMMI account, and try to add TRN there. No impact on your application. It is just like a mirror copy.
> 
> If unable to import ask your agent to map it (import )
> 
> all the best


Thanks

Created new immi account and imported my application 
In statement of roles i chose the last option
Now i can see all the details including medicals as finalized


----------



## jimypk

shu1234 said:


> Congrats for your grant !
> Would u mind telling me which team you was assigned to ?
> It seems that the team I was assigned to works abit slow
> 
> Thank you so much !


It was adelaide gsm team 6, as mention in bottom of grant letter

189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## jimypk

Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations and All The Best!!!
> 
> Enjoy your Weekend.
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


Thanks

189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## jimypk

shu1234 said:


> I GOT MY GRANT !!!!
> occupation: secondary school teacher
> 65 points
> no work experience but IELTS ( 8.5 8 8 8)
> didn't upload anything related to work experience !
> lodged 2/3/2015
> granted: 24/04/2015
> 
> I did everything by myself No agent for anything !


Congrades for your grant.

189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## abbasraza

Hello Jimmypk, congrats


----------



## jimypk

abbasraza said:


> Hello Jimmypk, congrats


Thanks

189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## anandumesh

Hello friends, I have received the invite for 189 subclass and have uploaded all the required documents today. I have uploaded form 80 as well for both myself and my wife (have not done for my 6 yrs old daughter).

Could you please help with any other form that I need to fill, apart from the online application and form 80 ?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## vidhi81

viju_009 said:


> Guys is there any logic behind the sequence of the grant. I submitted the application on January 10th. Any idea when we can hear. Our agent says minimum 4 months but I see most of them getting their grant in 60 days




How much Time PCC will Take in your case???


----------



## abbasraza

jimypk said:


> Thanks
> 
> 189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


Hello Jimmypk, I need your help. my ANZSCO code is also 263111. My experience was 10+ year. But ACS did not accepted my 2 initial jobs (around 2 years). As per them this is not related to 263111 ANZSCO. Total experience left was 8 year & 9 months for 2 *last jobs. Also ACS deducted another 2 years for my experience. After reduction, my experience reduce to 6years & 9 months. In this way, i lost 5 points. My total points are 55.
Age: 30
Bachelor Degree: 15
Experience: 10
IELTS: 6 in each so 0 points.

What you suggest if i can apply for ACS evaluation again & get detailed reference letter from my previous employers. Kindly note review & appeal time period is over because 60 days already passed.


----------



## jimypk

abbasraza said:


> Hello Jimmypk, I need your help. my ANZSCO code is also 263111. My experience was 10+ year. But ACS did not accepted my 2 initial jobs (around 2 years). As per them this is not related to 263111 ANZSCO. Total experience left was 8 year & 9 months for 2 *last jobs. Also ACS deducted another 2 years for my experience. After reduction, my experience reduce to 6years & 9 months. In this way, i lost 5 points. My total points are 55.
> Age: 30
> Bachelor Degree: 15
> Experience: 10
> IELTS: 6 in each so 0 points.
> 
> What you suggest if i can apply for ACS evaluation again & get detailed reference letter from my previous employers. Kindly note review & appeal time period is over because 60 days already passed.


Dear abbas

Actually this is a mistake done by you while submitting ACS,if you had submitted your initial job JD related to your nominated occupation the result would be different. I dont think that submitting again with new letter against same code will give a positive result. One option is if you change the occupation and provide all jobs new letters related to new code can give a positive result. One of my friend have done this and successfully got 8 years exp again new code. He first apply for ict manger and get only 6 years exp as his initial two year exp was not related, then he apply again with 263111 with all new letters and get 8 years exp.

Other option is to improve yours ielts or apply for nsw ss and wait for invitation.

189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## abbasraza

jimypk said:


> Dear abbas
> 
> Actually this is a mistake done by you while submitting ACS,if you had submitted your initial job JD related to your nominated occupation the result would be different. I dont think that submitting again with new letter against same code will give a positive result. One option is if you change the occupation and provide all jobs new letters related to new code can give a positive result. One of my friend have done this and successfully got 8 years exp again new code. He first apply for ict manger and get only 6 years exp as his initial two year exp was not related, then he apply again with 263111 with all new letters and get 8 years exp.
> 
> Other option is to improve yours ielts or apply for nsw ss and wait for invitation.
> 
> 189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


Thanks for your prompt response. i already applied for 190 visa with NSW SS on 14th April, 2015. how much time NSW normally takes for sending SS invitation? What is your opinion. Do i get invitation within this year (July 2014-June2015)?


----------



## rkr1978

Im reviewing visa application for payment . Some doubts 

page 2

1) Invitation ID => from where do we get the ID

page 5

2) has this applicant travelled to australia or previously applied for a visa? => do i have to mention yes (when i submitted this EOI in jan15, I had 

55 points and applied for Victorial SS and I had rejection mail from Victoria.Later my 55 points changed to 60 points in feb15 and I applied for 189)


Page 8

3) Intended State of residence in Australia: my agent selected "Unknown" from the dropdown list. Is it right?

Page 13

Employment history

4) My latest company "To date" is not allowing blank date. If I put 25-Apr-2015, will it not be considered as last day by CO


5) actual name of company is say "Royal Information Systems Pvt Ltd"

. In ACS letter name is printed as "Royal Information System Pvt Ltd". Will that 

create any issue
. Agent says this will not have any impact. Is is right?


Page 14


6) Main Language: should this be mother tongue


Final Summary Sheet

7) Its mentioned that is the spouse known by any other name. Though my wifes name has not changed, her surname before and after marriage is different. Do we have to mention that.


----------



## JK684

Here are some answers as per my experience.

1) Invitation ID: - I am able to view the Invitation ID after I submitted my application (in the PDF version of submitted application. I dont recollect whether it was possible before submitting it. But I guess there might be some option to see it in the "Edit Application" mode.

3) Intended State of residence in Australia: - Any state is fine I guess. Doesnt matter, not sure if "Unknown" was there when I filled the application. I selected "Victoria".

4) My latest company :- I was able to type "Date to: Apr 2015 ". Try typing current month.

6) Main Language: - Select Mother tongue




rkr1978 said:


> Im reviewing visa application for payment . Some doubts
> 
> page 2
> 
> 1) Invitation ID => from where do we get the ID
> 
> page 5
> 
> 2) has this applicant travelled to australia or previously applied for a visa? => do i have to mention yes (when i submitted this EOI in jan15, I had
> 
> 55 points and applied for Victorial SS and I had rejection mail from Victoria.Later my 55 points changed to 60 points in feb15 and I applied for 189)
> 
> 
> Page 8
> 
> 3) Intended State of residence in Australia: my agent selected "Unknown" from the dropdown list. Is it right?
> 
> Page 13
> 
> Employment history
> 
> 4) My latest company "To date" is not allowing blank date. If I put 25-Apr-2015, will it not be considered as last day by CO
> 
> 
> 5) actual name of company is say "Royal Information Systems Pvt Ltd"
> 
> . In ACS letter name is printed as "Royal Information System Pvt Ltd". Will that
> 
> create any issue
> . Agent says this will not have any impact. Is is right?
> 
> 
> Page 14
> 
> 
> 6) Main Language: should this be mother tongue
> 
> 
> Final Summary Sheet
> 
> 7) Its mentioned that is the spouse known by any other name. Though my wifes name has not changed, her surname before and after marriage is different. Do we have to mention that.


----------



## jimypk

abbasraza said:


> Thanks for your prompt response. i already applied for 190 visa with NSW SS on 14th April, 2015. how much time NSW normally takes for sending SS invitation? What is your opinion. Do i get invitation within this year (July 2014-June2015)?


There are 2000 invitation to be issued by nsw till june, but till now only higer points holder have receive nomination. But hope 60 points holders will also nominated soon till june. So wait wait and wait.

189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## Minzi

Can somebody help me here to know when did last grant happen for Visa class 189, 261111 along with the Visa lodge date.


----------



## wkdn745

*HI*



jimypk said:


> Dear abbas
> 
> Actually this is a mistake done by you while submitting ACS,if you had submitted your initial job JD related to your nominated occupation the result would be different. I dont think that submitting again with new letter against same code will give a positive result. One option is if you change the occupation and provide all jobs new letters related to new code can give a positive result. One of my friend have done this and successfully got 8 years exp again new code. He first apply for ict manger and get only 6 years exp as his initial two year exp was not related, then he apply again with 263111 with all new letters and get 8 years exp.
> 
> Other option is to improve yours ielts or apply for nsw ss and wait for invitation.
> 
> 189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015



Hi,

I have applied for the visa on 23rd Apr 2015. I wish to upload the medical upfront, but I am not sure whether this can be done, as web is mentioned , if you have longed the visa wait until assigned the case officer.

Kindly let me some body whether medical can be done even after lodge the visa prior to assign the case officer.


----------



## r_alaa82

Guys ,
I have logged my visa on 12th April, I am expecting a babe beg of June, therefore i am not going to do medical until the babe is born.
once the babe is born . what should i do? i believe there would be a form to add new applicant? how long do you think it would take when i added the applicant till case is decided ? 
do you think this would delay the process significantly?
and do i need to do medical test for the babe ?


----------



## shorefisher

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for the visa on 23rd Apr 2015. I wish to upload the medical upfront, but I am not sure whether this can be done, as web is mentioned , if you have longed the visa wait until assigned the case officer.
> 
> Kindly let me some body whether medical can be done even after lodge the visa prior to assign the case officer.


Yes that is what is called as front upload. You can do medical prior a CO is allocated, this will facilitate you to get a Direct Grant(mostly, not always)


----------



## r_alaa82

Ilaeez said:


> Did u apply for internal auditor??


No, why?


----------



## nicemathan

Probably a quick look at the visa grant tracker will shed you more information.



Minzi said:


> Can somebody help me here to know when did last grant happen for Visa class 189, 261111 along with the Visa lodge date.


----------



## r_alaa82

nicemathan said:


> Probably a quick look at the visa grant tracker will shed you more information.


What is the grant tracker ..how can i view it ?


----------



## nicemathan

*Caution : *This is a group sheet updated and maintained by fellow forum members. Its not official but it helps in understanding the trend.

Please dont edit or add filter to it. Just view it and enter your details.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277

Hope this helps.



r_alaa82 said:


> What is the grant tracker ..how can i view it ?


----------



## hari_sudhan

Hi

I need a document clarification.

For visa lodging documentation, one of my employment period ( first 9 months pay slips are not available for that employment ) .... but I have form-16 and bank statement for the same period.

Will form-16/bank stmt act as a substitute in this case or is payslip mandatory ?

Pls clarify

Thanks


----------



## rameshkd

hari_sudhan said:


> Hi
> 
> I need a document clarification.
> 
> For visa lodging documentation, one of my employment period ( first 9 months pay slips are not available for that employment ) .... but I have form-16 and bank statement for the same period.
> 
> Will form-16/bank stmt act as a substitute in this case or is payslip mandatory ?
> 
> Pls clarify
> 
> Thanks


Well, if that period is mentioned as irrelevant, that's alright you submit your form 16. Even otherwise it's not much of an issue. It's fine if you can submit offer letter & relieving letter.


----------



## shorefisher

*hi friend*



hari_sudhan said:


> Hi
> 
> I need a document clarification.
> 
> For visa lodging documentation, one of my employment period ( first 9 months pay slips are not available for that employment ) .... but I have form-16 and bank statement for the same period.
> 
> Will form-16/bank stmt act as a substitute in this case or is payslip mandatory ?
> 
> Pls clarify
> 
> Thanks


Awesome, nothing more is required. I guess the process is just to convince the case officer that work experience is genuine.


----------



## timberlake

Hi folks,
I just realised that I have swapped by Given and Family name in EOI and got invite for same.
Now I am in grave dilemna about the same. 

A quick search in forum shows that few people faced this before but can't reach to any conclusion.

Regards


----------



## hari_sudhan

rameshkd said:


> Well, if that period is mentioned as irrelevant, that's alright you submit your form 16. Even otherwise it's not much of an issue. It's fine if you can submit offer letter & relieving letter.


That period is very much relevant.


----------



## rkr1978

done visa payment today. Want to know if the wait for CO is 55-60 days from visa payment date or after documents are uploaded


----------



## andrej_gr

rkr1978 said:


> done visa payment today. Want to know if the wait for CO is 55-60 days from visa payment date or after documents are uploaded


Visa payment day.


----------



## rkr1978

andrej_gr said:


> Visa payment day.


thanks for the quickie


----------



## nicemathan

Enter your Father's given name as sur name in immi account



vineet85_05 said:


> Hi Guys
> I received an invitation on 24th Apr but I'm facing an issue while creating the ImmiAccount.
> My surname in passport is blank. I'm creating the ImmiAccount and for that both the Given name and surname are mandatory fields. What could be entered in both of these fields?
> Please suggest.
> -Vineet


----------



## nicemathan

Welcome to the gang of waiting patiently 

The wait for CO is roughly 45-50 days from the date of VISA lodging. 

If you have uploaded all the documents before CO is assigned or before CO reviewing your application, you can expect a grant by 50-55 days. 

Hope this helps.



rkr1978 said:


> done visa payment today. Want to know if the wait for CO is 55-60 days from visa payment date or after documents are uploaded


----------



## shorefisher

*hi friend*



rkr1978 said:


> done visa payment today. Want to know if the wait for CO is 55-60 days from visa payment date or after documents are uploaded


Uploading documents is like storing it temporarily and no access to it is done by CO until you click on submit, which is possible only after you make the Visa payment.


----------



## rkr1978

Guys...need one help...once the document is uploaded after visa payment, can I see the uploaded document...


----------



## nicemathan

Yes, You can just view it by name of the file. You cannot open the document neither you can edit anything after upload.



rkr1978 said:


> Guys...need one help...once the document is uploaded after visa payment, can I see the uploaded document...


----------



## sandeepr

rkr1978 said:


> Guys...need one help...once the document is uploaded after visa payment, can I see the uploaded document...


Yes, you can see all the documents that are uploaded.


----------



## sandeepr

nicemathan said:


> Yes, You can just view it by name of the file. You cannot open the document neither you can edit anything after upload.


Hi dude, congrats on your grant. I am waiting for mine, still 2-3 weeks left. I am waiting for my south Africa PCC.


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks Sandeep. All the very best for your grant too.... in advance.



sandeepr said:


> Hi dude, congrats on your grant. I am waiting for mine, still 2-3 weeks left. I am waiting for my south Africa PCC.


----------



## sandeepr

nicemathan said:


> Thanks Sandeep. All the very best for your grant too.... in advance.


Thanks buddy, hoping to get the SA PCC before CO contacts me so that I can get the direct grant.


----------



## karthikrajgopal

Guys, I think I screwed up. I had mistakenly selected 261399 under acs skillselect. I did not realize that till now. But had applied under 261313. got an invite and submitted my application. 
Now, seeing other forums, 'm perturbed. A case officer has not been assigned yet. So, now what should I do?
Should I file for a reassessment and change my details. or would they approve it.Not sure if I can?

Karthik


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for the visa on 23rd Apr 2015. I wish to upload the medical upfront, but I am not sure whether this can be done, as web is mentioned , if you have longed the visa wait until assigned the case officer.
> 
> Kindly let me some body whether medical can be done even after lodge the visa prior to assign the case officer.


Thanks


----------



## sahil1604

*Help !*

Hello Seniors,

My application is delayed for a long time , It is due to few reasons, I added my baby as a migrating applicant later on and paid fees and submitted form . 
Also some docs were asked by me by CO which i provided them but with some delay . 

Now when I call DIAC or email them they reply that they have received all documents and ask me to wait. this wait is killing me as you can see from my signatures... its been too long....

I want to ask whether the skill on which we have applied also affect the timeline for grant(AS i have applied for system analyst , which is always is less in demand). I thought it affects only the invite and not grant. 
Please some one explain me on this and also if any way I can ask them to cut down on the wait time... I think i am the only one who is left from January BAtch!!


----------



## sahil1604

r_alaa82 said:


> Guys ,
> I have logged my visa on 12th April, I am expecting a babe beg of June, therefore i am not going to do medical until the babe is born.
> once the babe is born . what should i do? i believe there would be a form to add new applicant? how long do you think it would take when i added the applicant till case is decided ?
> do you think this would delay the process significantly?
> and do i need to do medical test for the babe ?


Hi There , 
Yes it does delay the process by a month atleast cause you need to miss the direct grant ... 
Yes medicals are required for baby as well, but that is only a doctor examination which will hardly take 20-25 minutes...


----------



## jango28

DIBP offices closed today, 27 Apr? no visa processing?


----------



## sahil1604

jango28 said:


> DIBP offices closed today, 27 Apr? no visa processing?


Yes its off today.


----------



## nicemathan

I doubt the job code you applied or your points will matter after submitting the VISA application.

It all depends on how well the documents are organised, like are they are clear without any room for ambiguity. Then people from high risk countries, unusual travels, number of travels, I Suppose. --- This set off situations or conditions are only my assumptions, but the first statement is true to my knowledge, i.e job code & points. 



sahil1604 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> My application is delayed for a long time , It is due to few reasons, I added my baby as a migrating applicant later on and paid fees and submitted form .
> Also some docs were asked by me by CO which i provided them but with some delay .
> 
> Now when I call DIAC or email them they reply that they have received all documents and ask me to wait. this wait is killing me as you can see from my signatures... its been too long....
> 
> I want to ask whether the skill on which we have applied also affect the timeline for grant(AS i have applied for system analyst , which is always is less in demand). I thought it affects only the invite and not grant.
> Please some one explain me on this and also if any way I can ask them to cut down on the wait time... I think i am the only one who is left from January BAtch!!


----------



## it_guy

Hello All,

I have a question regarding few documents that are left to be uploaded with my application.
For overseas work experience (India) - should I combine the documents - like payslips for both the organizations that I have worked with into a single document or should I upload them separately?

Same with tax documents / bank statements etc?


----------



## rkr1978

can any one help with a quickie...applying for PCC from PSK site.

1) do we need to select "Australia" under PCC applied for

2) what docs other other than receipt do we need to take in psk


----------



## XINGSINGH

vineet85_05 said:


> Hi Guys
> I received an invitation on 24th Apr but I'm facing an issue while creating the ImmiAccount.
> My surname in passport is blank. I'm creating the ImmiAccount and for that both the Given name and surname are mandatory fields. What could be entered in both of these fields?
> Please suggest.
> -Vineet


Vineet

What's your complete name in passport

For e.g if its vineet kumar then enter kumar in surname and vineet in first.


----------



## nicemathan

Try to put employment history of each company separately (i.e Company A group all employment docs together) or name them appropriately, if their size is more than 5MB.



it_guy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question regarding few documents that are left to be uploaded with my application.
> For overseas work experience (India) - should I combine the documents - like payslips for both the organizations that I have worked with into a single document or should I upload them separately?
> 
> Same with tax documents / bank statements etc?


----------



## nicemathan

1) YES

2) Address proofs xerox and original, preferably two, i took gas connection, aadhaar card along with passport. Along with invite letter and application copy (They asked for it to my wife); letter addressing to PSK chieft stating why you need PCC, i.e purpose. Last but not least acknowledgement and Rs.500/- INR-cash, cards not accepted 

Lot of patience in-case there are large of number of children or senior citizens on that given day, they will give you less preference from moving from one counter to another.



rkr1978 said:


> can any one help with a quickie...applying for PCC from PSK site.
> 
> 1) do we need to select "Australia" under PCC applied for
> 
> 2) what docs other other than receipt do we need to take in psk


----------



## rkr1978

nicemathan said:


> 1) YES
> 
> 2) Address proofs xerox and original, preferably two, i took gas connection, aadhaar card along with passport. Along with invite letter and application copy (They asked for it to my wife); letter addressing to PSK chieft stating why you need PCC, i.e purpose. Last but not least acknowledgement and Rs.500/- INR-cash, cards not accepted
> 
> Lot of patience in-case there are large of number of children or senior citizens on that given day, they will give you less preference from moving from one counter to another.


thanks nicemathan....on filling it online, it has link to do online payment...does it not accept online payment.


----------



## Jeeten#80

If possible Club ALL EMPLOYMENT Docs per Company each into one PDF file.

If the document size exceeds 5MB, then split that file into 2 and label it appropriately.


Regards,
Jeetendra 





it_guy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question regarding few documents that are left to be uploaded with my application.
> For overseas work experience (India) - should I combine the documents - like payslips for both the organizations that I have worked with into a single document or should I upload them separately?
> 
> Same with tax documents / bank statements etc?


----------



## Jeeten#80

It does accept online payment.

For ALL PSK facilities online payment is accepted.


Regards,
Jeetendra



rkr1978 said:


> thanks nicemathan....on filling it online, it has link to do online payment...does it not accept online payment.


----------



## Prax007

Hi,
i am in the process of filling up 189 application. For overseas addresses, i have mentioned it as 'Business purpose', since i do not know the exact addresses where i stayed while i visited UK as i had visited UK many times. 

Could somebody please confirm if this is okay?


----------



## rkr1978

Oh god...i fixed appointment for psk on 29, now when im trying to get appointment for my kids the date is not showing up...it shows 30 apr.
Is it allowed if i do psk on one day and my spouse and kids on another


----------



## nicemathan

For walk-ins no need to pay online. 

Just take a print out of the acknowledgement, and pay in PSK. 

Thats what they told in Bangalore PSK. Which city are you put-up in? If I may know.



rkr1978 said:


> thanks nicemathan....on filling it online, it has link to do online payment...does it not accept online payment.


----------



## nicemathan

Try to check your hotel booking with your office finance or travel desk once.

If possible try to give atleast some closed possible address, if you dont remember the exact address.

But dont say just Business purpose.



Prax007 said:


> Hi,
> i am in the process of filling up 189 application. For overseas addresses, i have mentioned it as 'Business purpose', since i do not know the exact addresses where i stayed while i visited UK as i had visited UK many times.
> 
> Could somebody please confirm if this is okay?


----------



## nicemathan

For PCC ? if yes -> Answer is Yes.

In all/most PSK, PCC is walk-in between 08:45am to 11:00am. As far as I know.



rkr1978 said:


> Oh god...i fixed appointment for psk on 29, now when im trying to get appointment for my kids the date is not showing up...it shows 30 apr.
> Is it allowed if i do psk on one day and my spouse and kids on another


----------



## Jeeten#80

It doesn't matter...go ahead and book the PCC date at the earliest.


Regards,
Jeetendra



rkr1978 said:


> Oh god...i fixed appointment for psk on 29, now when im trying to get appointment for my kids the date is not showing up...it shows 30 apr.
> Is it allowed if i do psk on one day and my spouse and kids on another


----------



## rkr1978

nicemathan said:


> for pcc ? If yes -> answer is yes.
> 
> In all/most psk, pcc is walk-in between 08:45am to 11:00am. As far as i know.


im from mumbai...i booked on 29 and for kids on 30


----------



## Jeeten#80

Now for doing PCC, you have to take an appointment form Dec2014, walk-ins aren't allowed.

But exceptions would be there.

Regards,
Jeetendra



nicemathan said:


> For PCC ? if yes -> Answer is Yes.
> 
> In all/most PSK, PCC is walk-in between 08:45am to 11:00am. As far as I know.


----------



## Jeeten#80

All The Best...with your PCC...

Do share your experience at PSK.

Regards,
Jeetendra




rkr1978 said:


> im from mumbai...i booked on 29 and for kids on 30


----------



## rkr1978

jeeten#80 said:


> now for doing pcc, you have to take an appointment form dec2014, walk-ins aren't allowed.
> 
> But exceptions would be there.
> 
> Regards,
> jeetendra


is it?? Then how could i get online booking slot. Infact payment was success...am i missing something


----------



## Jeeten#80

I have mentioned that from Dec2014, you have to book an online appointment for PCC.

Earlier walk-ins were allowed for PCC at PSK's.

These people have streamlined the process to manage PCC applicants in sync with other applicants.

Regards,
Jeetendra



rkr1978 said:


> is it?? Then how could i get online booking slot. Infact payment was success...am i missing something


----------



## shorefisher

Jeeten#80 said:


> I have mentioned that from Dec2014, you have to book an online appointment for PCC.
> 
> Earlier walk-ins were allowed for PCC at PSK's.
> 
> These people have streamlined the process to manage PCC applicants in sync with other applicants.
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


Hello,

Are you talking about PCC in India PSK? I did recently(March 2015) in bangalore and yes we do need to take an appointment, but we can walkin any day between 9AM till 11 AM irrespective of the appointment day. Thought the appointment day is in a future date, we can walkin immediately, there is exception for PCC.


----------



## sahil1604

Yes i agree with above .. I did in march 2015...walk ins are allowed time 9to 11am


----------



## sweetchillies1989

HI Friends,

Does anybody know the contact number of Adelaide GSM Team 4?

Kindly Share.

Thanks!


----------



## rameshkd

How many grants today?


----------



## rameshkd

Day 50: My file has been picked up by a CO. Status of my application has changed to "Information Requested". My agent would've received the mail but I do not see anything under 'view correspondence'. Is there a way, I can what the CO has requested for. 

I had front loaded PCC, Meds & Form 80. What else could be required.

My ACS assessment and the reference letters are about an year old, do CO come back asking for fresh reference letters ?


----------



## TanuPatel

Hey, 

There is no rule saying that walk-ins are not allowed for PCC. Certain PSKs allow walk-ins for PCC while some don't. We can check the categories of applicants allowed as “Walk-In with ARN” for the specified PSK from the Passport Office Connect dropdown on the right side of the official website Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India.

As you are from Mumbai PSK, the below applies to you:

Below categories of Applicants (Senior Citizens etc) are allowed as "Walk-in with ARN" only at PSK Malad and PSK Andheri between 9:00 am to 10:30 am. These walk-in categories are not applicable for Tatkaal Applications. Kindly note any category of Walk-ins Applicantions are not allowed at PSK Lower Parel.

So, basically the only route is Online application - which you have done correctly. Please go earlier (1 hr) than your appointment time for faster processing and keep multiple proofs along with xerox copies with you.




rkr1978 said:


> is it?? Then how could i get online booking slot. Infact payment was success...am i missing something


----------



## ibfij

In my opinion, if you're not claiming experience after ACS assessment, CO should be okay with provided information



rameshkd said:


> Day 50: My file has been picked up by a CO. Status of my application has changed to "Information Requested". My agent would've received the mail but I do not see anything under 'view correspondence'. Is there a way, I can what the CO has requested for.
> 
> I had front loaded PCC, Meds & Form 80. What else could be required.
> 
> My ACS assessment and the reference letters are about an year old, do CO come back asking for fresh reference letters ?


----------



## sweetchillies1989

Thanks to everybody who helped me throughout especially BrettSavage  who have helped me throughout.

I just got my grant today about 4 hours back!!  I am grateful to this forum for all the valuable suggestions that made a huge difference.

My journey started with me approaching an agent "Yaxis" in India, who never got back and I ended up losing hope and was happy with my job back home. But my husband who wanted me to fulfil my dreams, without me knowing did all the ground work to send me here. And I ended up getting a student visa in December as we both lost hope of PR, I was more than happy to study a course of my wish though was for a year and a half and had no chance of staying back here at my favourite country. Somehow a mail that my skills assessment came out positive in January 2015. Then I decided to speed up the process and filed an invite the next day I landed here and my timeline shows what happened next.

Thank you all once again!!


----------



## ibfij

Congrats buddy



sweetchillies1989 said:


> Thanks to everybody who helped me throughout especially BrettSavage  who have helped me throughout.
> 
> I just got my grant today about 4 hours back!!  I am grateful to this forum for all the valuable suggestions that made a huge difference.
> 
> My journey started with me approaching an agent "Yaxis" in India, who never got back and I ended up losing hope and was happy with my job back home. But my husband who wanted me to fulfil my dreams, without me knowing did all the ground work to send me here. And I ended up getting a student visa in December as we both lost hope of PR, I was more than happy to study a course of my wish though was for a year and a half and had no chance of staying back here at my favourite country. Somehow a mail that my skills assessment came out positive in January 2015. Then I decided to speed up the process and filed an invite the next day I landed here and my timeline shows what happened next.
> 
> Thank you all once again!!


----------



## ibfij

Grant, it is


----------



## sweetchillies1989

Congrats Buddy!!


ibfij said:


> Grant, it is


----------



## rameshkd

ibfij said:


> Grant, it is


Congratulations mate, enjoy the moment.


----------



## sabbys77

Hi everyone

I was about to upload my PTE A score report but the country of citizenship is Iceland instead of INDIA. I do not know when that happen. I have updated my profile on PTE A website
Is there any other member who faced some kind of typo error in their score report. I called up customer care but could not get the proper response. 
Please share your experience if any
Thx


----------



## ibfij

Thanks rameshkd, you'll receive yours soon too



rameshkd said:


> Congratulations mate, enjoy the moment.


----------



## nicemathan

Naaah, not for ACS & Reference letter unless there is a job change  with designation change after the initial R&R submitted to ACS.

Dont worry buddy, you will be fine. 



rameshkd said:


> Day 50: My file has been picked up by a CO. Status of my application has changed to "Information Requested". My agent would've received the mail but I do not see anything under 'view correspondence'. Is there a way, I can what the CO has requested for.
> 
> I had front loaded PCC, Meds & Form 80. What else could be required.
> 
> My ACS assessment and the reference letters are about an year old, do CO come back asking for fresh reference letters ?


----------



## nicemathan

CongratulationZZZZZZZzz Enjoy the day.

You are in Aus; currently ?



sweetchillies1989 said:


> Thanks to everybody who helped me throughout especially BrettSavage  who have helped me throughout.
> 
> I just got my grant today about 4 hours back!!  I am grateful to this forum for all the valuable suggestions that made a huge difference.
> 
> My journey started with me approaching an agent "Yaxis" in India, who never got back and I ended up losing hope and was happy with my job back home. But my husband who wanted me to fulfil my dreams, without me knowing did all the ground work to send me here. And I ended up getting a student visa in December as we both lost hope of PR, I was more than happy to study a course of my wish though was for a year and a half and had no chance of staying back here at my favourite country. Somehow a mail that my skills assessment came out positive in January 2015. Then I decided to speed up the process and filed an invite the next day I landed here and my timeline shows what happened next.
> 
> Thank you all once again!!


----------



## nicemathan

CongratulationZZZZ buddy



ibfij said:


> Grant, it is


----------



## nicemathan

Bit of tricky situation.

Is your passport number correct in the scorecard.

What was the response from PTE customer care folks. Try to log an incident and change it.

If no progress, I would say, upload the scorecard (double check the passport number) and CO will certainly understand, also provide the logged incident with Pearson folks for CO's reference in-case CO asks for clarification.





sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I was about to upload my PTE A score report but the country of citizenship is Iceland instead of INDIA. I do not know when that happen. I have updated my profile on PTE A website
> Is there any other member who faced some kind of typo error in their score report. I called up customer care but could not get the proper response.
> Please share your experience if any
> Thx


----------



## TorukMakto

I also got the direct grant email today from the Adelaide team2 . My visa lodgement date was 8th March 2015. Thanks for all the help and support.


----------



## dee9999

Congrats to everyone who got grant today   
3 grants already!! great!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Everything depends on the day you visit PSK.
At-least in Pune, they would allow walk-ins on one day and another day they wouldn't, stating that they have many applications today, so come on your scheduled day. So you never know until you visit the PSK in person.

Also for PCC at PSK Pune, you get an appointment say within the same week. So you just have to wait for 3-5 days after the appointment is taken. 

As per the process you have to take an appointment and go on that particular day.

But as you said there are exceptions.

Regards,
Jeetendra




shorefisher said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are you talking about PCC in India PSK? I did recently(March 2015) in bangalore and yes we do need to take an appointment, but we can walkin any day between 9AM till 11 AM irrespective of the appointment day. Thought the appointment day is in a future date, we can walkin immediately, there is exception for PCC.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations!!!

That was very fast!!!


Regards,
Jeetendra



TorukMakto said:


> I also got the direct grant email today from the Adelaide team2 . My visa lodgement date was 8th March 2015. Thanks for all the help and support.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations!!!



ibfij said:


> Grant, it is


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations!!!

Enjoy the moment!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



sweetchillies1989 said:


> Thanks to everybody who helped me throughout especially BrettSavage  who have helped me throughout.
> 
> I just got my grant today about 4 hours back!!  I am grateful to this forum for all the valuable suggestions that made a huge difference.
> 
> My journey started with me approaching an agent "Yaxis" in India, who never got back and I ended up losing hope and was happy with my job back home. But my husband who wanted me to fulfil my dreams, without me knowing did all the ground work to send me here. And I ended up getting a student visa in December as we both lost hope of PR, I was more than happy to study a course of my wish though was for a year and a half and had no chance of staying back here at my favourite country. Somehow a mail that my skills assessment came out positive in January 2015. Then I decided to speed up the process and filed an invite the next day I landed here and my timeline shows what happened next.
> 
> Thank you all once again!!


----------



## ibfij

Thank you Jeeten



Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations!!!


----------



## sabbys77

nicemathan said:


> Bit of tricky situation.
> 
> Is your passport number correct in the scorecard.
> 
> What was the response from PTE customer care folks. Try to log an incident and change it.
> 
> If no progress, I would say, upload the scorecard (double check the passport number) and CO will certainly understand, also provide the logged incident with Pearson folks for CO's reference in-case CO asks for clarification.


Thanks Nicemanthan for your prompt reply.

There is no passport no. on the score sheet. just email ID and date of birth which are correct. As per customer care they say after 48 hours I need to cross check again. If the score sheet reflect the change then it is fine otherwise even they are clueless.
let us wait for 2 days.


----------



## rameshkd

I've been contacted by Brisbane team today and they've asked me to provide form 1221 & my CV. 
Also for my wife's PTE scores they said "Evidence of functional English - Please assign your Pearson scores to DIBP"
Is this common, I had attached my wife's PTE scorecard. I'm not sure if I can forward the score from pearsons now.
Also, any idea how long the CO takes for a grant once the requested information is furnished.


----------



## jimypk

TorukMakto said:


> I also got the direct grant email today from the Adelaide team2 . My visa lodgement date was 8th March 2015. Thanks for all the help and support.


Congrads

189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## armanvp

Hi everyone!

My wife has been living in HK for a long time (but still holding a Philippine passport), we met and got married in the Philippines and I moved to HK as well.

Now her passport is in her married name but all her HK documents such as HK ID (national ID) and Bank Accounts are in her single name. Later on we are going to request for a PCC in HK but of course it will be in her single name.

Do we still need to provide any evidence of name change aside from our Marriage Certificate?

Thanks again in advance!
Armanvp


----------



## sam24112003

rameshkd said:


> I've been contacted by Brisbane team today and they've asked me to provide form 1221 & my CV.
> Also for my wife's PTE scores they said "Evidence of functional English - Please assign your Pearson scores to DIBP"
> Is this common, I had attached my wife's PTE scorecard. I'm not sure if I can forward the score from pearsons now.
> Also, any idea how long the CO takes for a grant once the requested information is furnished.



Hi Ramesh,

For PTE, it means that on the Pearson's website, you have to click on "Send Score" option and select DIBP, so that department can verify your score from the Pearson's website directly.

Regards 
Sam


----------



## beenishimran

What is difference between form 1221 and form 80?


----------



## ibfij

Form80 is more detailed n includes section for foreign travels



beenishimran said:


> What is difference between form 1221 and form 80?


----------



## tahanpaa

rameshkd said:


> I've been contacted by Brisbane team today and they've asked me to provide form 1221 & my CV.
> Also for my wife's PTE scores they said "Evidence of functional English - Please assign your Pearson scores to DIBP"
> Is this common, I had attached my wife's PTE scorecard. I'm not sure if I can forward the score from pearsons now.
> Also, any idea how long the CO takes for a grant once the requested information is furnished.


So it means today co 1st contact not on 18.04.15. You misunderstood about co allocation.


----------



## anksstud

Hi All,

I am planning to fly in June to Sydney.
I am little confused.
I wish to take a flight which would either be Mum - Bkk - Syd or Mum - Singapore - Syd.
There could be flight chane involved.

Will there be any transit visa involved ???

FYI - I dont wish to go out of the airport.

People who are moving this year in 2015, please share you experience in the below thread as well for the interest of all
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/736050-immigration-aus-2015-club.html


----------



## sweetchillies1989

Yes in Sydney  Been three months since I came here


nicemathan said:


> CongratulationZZZZZZZzz Enjoy the day.
> 
> You are in Aus; currently ?


----------



## sweetchillies1989

Hi Buddy!

In the Pearson when you login, you have an option to send score and in that chose DIBP. I hope this is what you mean. If not, apologies.

And usually the grant time after CO contact is around 3-7 working days depending on the comprehensive information you submit.


----------



## dee9999

anksstud said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to fly in June to Sydney.
> I am little confused.
> I wish to take a flight which would either be Mum - Bkk - Syd or Mum - Singapore - Syd.
> There could be flight chane involved.
> 
> Will there be any transit visa involved ???
> 
> FYI - I dont wish to go out of the airport.
> 
> People who are moving this year in 2015, please share you experience in the below thread as well for the interest of all
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/736050-immigration-aus-2015-club.html


Hi anksstud , 
Firstly , Congrats on your grant 
And ,You would not require any transit visa in this case.

Regards
Dee


----------



## sweetchillies1989

Hi Buddy!

In the Pearson when you login, you have an option to send score and in that chose DIBP. I hope this is what you mean. If not, apologies.

And usually the grant time after CO contact is around 3-7 working days depending on the comprehensive information you submit.



rameshkd said:


> I've been contacted by Brisbane team today and they've asked me to provide form 1221 & my CV.
> Also for my wife's PTE scores they said "Evidence of functional English - Please assign your Pearson scores to DIBP"
> Is this common, I had attached my wife's PTE scorecard. I'm not sure if I can forward the score from pearsons now.
> Also, any idea how long the CO takes for a grant once the requested information is furnished.


----------



## rkr1978

PLANNED SYSTEMS MAINTENANCE

ImmiAccount will be unavailable on the following dates/times AEST (GMT +10):
* Wednesday 29 April 5am to 7.30am
* Monday 2 May 2pm to 7pm.


----------



## nicemathan

Then I suppose, you have to proceed with logging an incident with Pearson.....



sabbys77 said:


> Thanks Nicemanthan for your prompt reply.
> 
> There is no passport no. on the score sheet. just email ID and date of birth which are correct. As per customer care they say after 48 hours I need to cross check again. If the score sheet reflect the change then it is fine otherwise even they are clueless.
> let us wait for 2 days.


----------



## rkr1978

rameshkd said:


> I've been contacted by Brisbane team today and they've asked me to provide form 1221 & my CV.
> Also for my wife's PTE scores they said "Evidence of functional English - Please assign your Pearson scores to DIBP"
> Is this common, I had attached my wife's PTE scorecard. I'm not sure if I can forward the score from pearsons now.
> Also, any idea how long the CO takes for a grant once the requested information is furnished.


why CV....anybody else whose CV was asked


----------



## ibfij

I was not asked for CV but I did frontload it along with other documents



rkr1978 said:


> why CV....anybody else whose CV was asked


----------



## anksstud

dee9999 said:


> Hi anksstud ,
> Firstly , Congrats on your grant
> And ,You would not require any transit visa in this case.
> 
> Regards
> Dee


Thanks Dee9999.
Where are u put up in Aus ?


----------



## dee9999

anksstud said:


> Thanks Dee9999.
> Where are u put up in Aus ?


Hi Anksstud , 
I have lodged my visa, still in process of uploading docs


----------



## rkr1978

hi guys,

need help...when I click "Attach Documents" what I should select "Evidence Type"
and "Document Type" for the following

1) my degree certificate
2) my degree marksheets
3) my each companywise letters (offer,promotions, relieving)
4) bank statement
5)year wise form 16
6) IELTS report
7) ACS report
8) Passport
9)Form 80


----------



## rkr1978

rameshkd said:


> I've been contacted by Brisbane team today and they've asked me to provide form 1221 & my CV.
> Also for my wife's PTE scores they said "Evidence of functional English - Please assign your Pearson scores to DIBP"
> Is this common, I had attached my wife's PTE scorecard. I'm not sure if I can forward the score from pearsons now.
> Also, any idea how long the CO takes for a grant once the requested information is furnished.


 you near grant.....


----------



## Jeeten#80

Read this, it should answer ALL your queries:-

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/729746-australian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-5.html#post6972450

Regards,
Jeetendra



rkr1978 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> need help...when I click "Attach Documents" what I should select "Evidence Type"
> and "Document Type" for the following
> 
> 1) my degree certificate
> 2) my degree marksheets
> 3) my each companywise letters (offer,promotions, relieving)
> 4) bank statement
> 5)year wise form 16
> 6) IELTS report
> 7) ACS report
> 8) Passport
> 9)Form 80


----------



## rameshkd

Congratulations all who got their grants today. It was a good day today with 7 grants(updated) and a few CO contacts. Hope the trend continues.


----------



## batcoder0619

Hi,

I had a question regarding my application.
My ACS assessment includes skills assessment of Position X. However during assessment my position was just re-titled to Position Y by my employer but no changes were made to roles and responsibilities. 
In my visa application I had included my new position. Will this be picked up by CO or cause any issues? Please note I am not claiming any points for work experience.

Thanks.


----------



## gbhanu2001

*Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant Link*

Hello,


I have found a link in the visa status page "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" which directs me to Form 80. But I have front loaded form 80 and all other documents which might be asked by the CO. Do I have to resubmit the Form 80. I have even checked the form design date and what I have uploaded is the latest one.

I would need the visa asap and I dont want to get delayed. Please someone help me if I have to do something on this.


----------



## rameshkd

Hi All

Quick question, is is absolutely mandatory to fill up the forms in Pen ? My CO requested for 1221, I've typed in the details with my signature in pen. Should I withdraw this and submit a penned form ?


----------



## batcoder0619

rameshkd said:


> Hi All
> 
> Quick question, is is absolutely mandatory to fill up the forms in Pen ? My CO requested for 1221, I've typed in the details with my signature in pen. Should I withdraw this and submit a penned form ?


From the posts I have read on other threads, it's perfectly fine to submit typed form 80 with only signature page scanned and uploaded. Hope this helps.


----------



## ibfij

I did the same and it worked



batcoder0619 said:


> From the posts I have read on other threads, it's perfectly fine to submit typed form 80 with only signature page scanned and uploaded. Hope this helps.


----------



## nicemathan

I had typed all pages, except for the last page, where I signed using pen, later merged all pages.



rameshkd said:


> Hi All
> 
> Quick question, is is absolutely mandatory to fill up the forms in Pen ? My CO requested for 1221, I've typed in the details with my signature in pen. Should I withdraw this and submit a penned form ?


----------



## rkr1978

Jeeten#80 said:


> All The Best...with your PCC...
> 
> Do share your experience at PSK.
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


hi,
done my pcc today...reached psk malad at 9:00 am ( reporting was 9:15). They only checked passport...lost 30 mins in Xerox 1 page of passport .....don't know how I missed that page ...Verification process started at 9:30 am...3 stage verification...the last officer gave PCC in hand at 9:45 am....

Its easy if the passport address and current address is same...that's what that officer told me....


----------



## Jeeten#80

||| Congratulations |||



rkr1978 said:


> hi,
> done my pcc today...reached psk malad at 9:00 am ( reporting was 9:15). They only checked passport...lost 30 mins in Xerox 1 page of passport .....don't know how I missed that page ...Verification process started at 9:30 am...3 stage verification...the last officer gave PCC in hand at 9:45 am....
> 
> Its easy if the passport address and current address is same...that's what that officer told me....


----------



## BretSavage

sweetchillies1989 said:


> Thanks to everybody who helped me throughout especially BrettSavage  who have helped me throughout.
> 
> I just got my grant today about 4 hours back!!  I am grateful to this forum for all the valuable suggestions that made a huge difference.
> 
> My journey started with me approaching an agent "Yaxis" in India, who never got back and I ended up losing hope and was happy with my job back home. But my husband who wanted me to fulfil my dreams, without me knowing did all the ground work to send me here. And I ended up getting a student visa in December as we both lost hope of PR, I was more than happy to study a course of my wish though was for a year and a half and had no chance of staying back here at my favourite country. Somehow a mail that my skills assessment came out positive in January 2015. Then I decided to speed up the process and filed an invite the next day I landed here and my timeline shows what happened next.
> 
> Thank you all once again!!


Congrtz sweetchillies1989 & have an awesome life ahead.....all the best


----------



## BretSavage

ibfij said:


> Grant, it is


Congrtz ibfij & all the best...


----------



## BretSavage

TorukMakto said:


> I also got the direct grant email today from the Adelaide team2 . My visa lodgement date was 8th March 2015. Thanks for all the help and support.


Congrtz TorukMakto & all the best...


----------



## ibfij

Thank -a- you BretSavage. You were/are/will be flying to Melbourne ... :confused2:



BretSavage said:


> Congrtz ibfij & all the best...


----------



## BretSavage

ibfij said:


> Thank -a- you BretSavage. You were/are/will be flying to Melbourne ... :confused2:


On my way to Melb...stop over of 10 days in Hong Kong due to some work.....


----------



## nicemathan

Buddy, share me the number once you reach there.



BretSavage said:


> On my way to Melb...stop over of 10 days in Hong Kong due to some work.....


----------



## SamuelVincent

Hi Guys Just got my grant today for spouse and kids. planning first trip in May


----------



## Jeeten#80

||| Congratulations |||

Kindly share your Time Lines for the entire process.





SamuelVincent said:


> Hi Guys Just got my grant today for spouse and kids. planning first trip in May


----------



## nicemathan

Enjoy Samuel.....



SamuelVincent said:


> Hi Guys Just got my grant today for spouse and kids. planning first trip in May


----------



## smileanddream2015

Hi All,

Got a grant today !!! Had front loaded all the documents including medicals and PCC -India and USA and also, Form 80.

One advise for those who need USA FBI clearance, if you have valid SSN for the applicants you could go through the third party agent instead of FBI directly. The certificate is not different and can guarantee that and is received in a day or two.

All the best for everyone.


----------



## sandeepr

smileanddream2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got a grant today !!! Had front loaded all the documents including medicals and PCC -India and USA and also, Form 80.
> 
> One advise for those who need USA FBI clearance, if you have valid SSN for the applicants you could go through the third party agent instead of FBI directly. The certificate is not different and can guarantee that and is received in a day or two.
> 
> All the best for everyone.


Congrats buddy!!!


----------



## SamuelVincent

Many Thanks to all the contributors Nicemathan, BretSavageo u guys are awesome. Very helpful and reassuring. Keep up the good work. Good luck to you in chasing your dreams.
Next big challenge for me is moving and settling down.


ACS Skill assessment :07/01/2015 (261111)
IELTS : L9;R9;W7;S8/overall 8.5
EOI : 10/01/2015
Invite : 23/01/2015
PPC : 09/03/2015
Application filed: 09/03/2015
Meds: 24/03/2015
Direct Grant : 29Apr2015


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations!!!

Enjoy!!!





smileanddream2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got a grant today !!! Had front loaded all the documents including medicals and PCC -India and USA and also, Form 80.
> 
> One advise for those who need USA FBI clearance, if you have valid SSN for the applicants you could go through the third party agent instead of FBI directly. The certificate is not different and can guarantee that and is received in a day or two.
> 
> All the best for everyone.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for sharing the details and have fun!!!




SamuelVincent said:


> Many Thanks to all the contributors Nicemathan, BretSavageo u guys are awesome. Very helpful and reassuring. Keep up the good work. Good luck to you in chasing your dreams.
> Next big challenge for me is moving and settling down.
> 
> 
> ACS Skill assessment :07/01/2015 (261111)
> IELTS : L9;R9;W7;S8/overall 8.5
> EOI : 10/01/2015
> Invite : 23/01/2015
> PPC : 09/03/2015
> Application filed: 09/03/2015
> Meds: 24/03/2015
> Direct Grant : 29Apr2015


----------



## JK684

Congrats to all the folks who got the Grant today and last few days , good to hear.


mean while, I just finished uploading the documents (except one) on Monday , the only document pending is my wife's PCC.


----------



## BretSavage

nicemathan said:


> Buddy, share me the number once you reach there.


Sure bro.....will buzz ya once have the new number..


----------



## BretSavage

SamuelVincent said:


> Hi Guys Just got my grant today for spouse and kids. planning first trip in May


Congrtz SamuelVincent & all the best...


----------



## nicemathan

CongratZZZZ Samuel. Enjoy the day.

Do join the group formed for Bangalore Applicants, PM me.



SamuelVincent said:


> Many Thanks to all the contributors Nicemathan, BretSavageo u guys are awesome. Very helpful and reassuring. Keep up the good work. Good luck to you in chasing your dreams.
> Next big challenge for me is moving and settling down.
> 
> 
> ACS Skill assessment :07/01/2015 (261111)
> IELTS : L9;R9;W7;S8/overall 8.5
> EOI : 10/01/2015
> Invite : 23/01/2015
> PPC : 09/03/2015
> Application filed: 09/03/2015
> Meds: 24/03/2015
> Direct Grant : 29Apr2015


----------



## dee9999

SamuelVincent said:


> Hi Guys Just got my grant today for spouse and kids. planning first trip in May


Congrats SamuelVincent!


----------



## Analyst23

Dear friends,

It is with immense pleasure, that I announce that I have finally received the elusive and precious VISA Grant!!

A big Thank you to each and every contributing member of this wonderful forum.

Your queries, answers and information have really helped me and others in this journey towards achieving the PR. My good luck to everyone who are in the process of chasing their dreams.

I hope to help and benefit in the next phase of this journey, because the journey has just begun.........


----------



## rameshkd

Analyst23 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is with immense pleasure, that I announce that I have finally received the elusive and precious VISA Grant!!
> 
> A big Thank you to each and every contributing member of this wonderful forum.
> 
> Your queries, answers and information have really helped me and others in this journey towards achieving the PR. My good luck to everyone who are in the process of chasing their dreams.
> 
> I hope to help and benefit in the next phase of this journey, because the journey has just begun.........


Congratulations buddy. So where are to headedlane:


----------



## cooldude555

Analyst23 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is with immense pleasure, that I announce that I have finally received the elusive and precious VISA Grant!!
> 
> A big Thank you to each and every contributing member of this wonderful forum.
> 
> Your queries, answers and information have really helped me and others in this journey towards achieving the PR. My good luck to everyone who are in the process of chasing their dreams.
> 
> I hope to help and benefit in the next phase of this journey, because the journey has just begun.........


Hearty Congratulations buddy.
Wish you all the very best. Enjoy the moment :second:


----------



## Analyst23

cooldude555 said:


> Hearty Congratulations buddy.
> Wish you all the very best. Enjoy the moment :second:



Thank you


----------



## Analyst23

rameshkd said:


> Congratulations buddy. So where are to headedlane:


Thanks mate, Sydney most probably


----------



## cooldude555

Analyst23 said:


> Thanks mate, Sydney most probably


Sydney is the place to be considering the current IT market. Its a bit higher on cost of living when compared to other states, but this is compensated through higher salary packages.

Register with Seek and Careerone. Also Kelly consultancy services does a good job when it comes to IT profiles.

All the best


----------



## batcoder0619

Analyst23 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is with immense pleasure, that I announce that I have finally received the elusive and precious VISA Grant!!
> 
> A big Thank you to each and every contributing member of this wonderful forum.
> 
> Your queries, answers and information have really helped me and others in this journey towards achieving the PR. My good luck to everyone who are in the process of chasing their dreams.
> 
> I hope to help and benefit in the next phase of this journey, because the journey has just begun.........


Congrats mate!


----------



## XINGSINGH

Analyst23 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is with immense pleasure, that I announce that I have finally received the elusive and precious VISA Grant!!
> 
> A big Thank you to each and every contributing member of this wonderful forum.
> 
> Your queries, answers and information have really helped me and others in this journey towards achieving the PR. My good luck to everyone who are in the process of chasing their dreams.
> 
> I hope to help and benefit in the next phase of this journey, because the journey has just begun.........


Congrats


----------



## BossLadyMo

I just got the delay email. Lodged 190 on 29 Mar 2015


----------



## batcoder0619

BossLadyMo said:


> I just got the delay email. Lodged 190 on 29 Mar 2015


Hi,

What does the delay email mean? I applied on 3-Apr and still waiting.


----------



## BossLadyMo

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What does the delay email mean? I applied on 3-Apr and still waiting.



Client Name XXXXX XXXX
Date of Birth XX XXX XXXX
Date of Visa Application XX XXX XXXX
Application ID 12345678
Transaction Reference Number XXXXXX123XXX
File Number XXX1234/XXXX

Dear XXXXX XXXX

I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190). Currently, the department does not require further information or documents from you in relation to your visa application.

The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.


XYZ
GSM Visa Processing Officer
General Skilled Migration Queensland
Department of Immigration and Border Protection


That's what it looks like


----------



## batcoder0619

BossLadyMo said:


> Client Name XXXXX XXXX
> Date of Birth XX XXX XXXX
> Date of Visa Application XX XXX XXXX
> Application ID 12345678
> Transaction Reference Number XXXXXX123XXX
> File Number XXX1234/XXXX
> 
> Dear XXXXX XXXX
> 
> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190). Currently, the department does not require further information or documents from you in relation to your visa application.
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> 
> XYZ
> GSM Visa Processing Officer
> General Skilled Migration Queensland
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> 
> That's what it looks like


OK that's for 190 visa. I applied for 189 visa.


----------



## Jeeten#80

||| Congratulations |||

All The Best!!!



Analyst23 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is with immense pleasure, that I announce that I have finally received the elusive and precious VISA Grant!!
> 
> A big Thank you to each and every contributing member of this wonderful forum.
> 
> Your queries, answers and information have really helped me and others in this journey towards achieving the PR. My good luck to everyone who are in the process of chasing their dreams.
> 
> I hope to help and benefit in the next phase of this journey, because the journey has just begun.........


----------



## rkr1978

batcoder0619 said:


> OK that's for 190 visa. I applied for 189 visa.


hey...this is creating little nervousness... I thought that once we lodge the visa there's a definite outcome either grant or rejection...reading above mail it seems its not binding for immigration team to make a decision.....

do u have any insights batcoder that this does not apply for 189


----------



## Amuki

Hi anyone who has applied as Software engineer(261313) got the visa these days. i have lodged the visa on 1 Mar and still waiting. From the posts I could analyze that 261313 visa grants are very less.


----------



## rkr1978

Amuki said:


> Hi anyone who has applied as Software engineer(261313) got the visa these days. i have lodged the visa on 1 Mar and still waiting. From the posts I could analyze that 261313 visa grants are very less.


261313 max available grant date is 3-mar-15...try to contact the CO...heard few cases where one gets grant on calling and checking status with them...


----------



## Amuki

Hi ,
Thanks for the reply. CO has not been assigned to me yet. So, how can I contact him?


----------



## Amuki

rkr1978 said:


> 261313 max available grant date is 3-mar-15...try to contact the CO...heard few cases where one gets grant on calling and checking status with them...


Hi ,
Thanks for the reply. CO has not been assigned to me yet. So, how can I contact him?


----------



## gagandeep2900

hi all

i have also lodged visa on 18th march but havent submitted Form80 yet, do i need to fill this form electronically and then take a print out to sign it and again scan to upload?? 

please clarify.


----------



## rkr1978

gagandeep2900 said:


> hi all
> 
> i have also lodged visa on 18th march but havent submitted Form80 yet, do i need to fill this form electronically and then take a print out to sign it and again scan to upload??
> 
> please clarify.


this is what I did
1) filled pdf on laptop
2)took printout of lastpage. signed it. scan it.
3)merged the scanned page with main form(you can use acrobat dc or any other tool which splits,merges pdf pages)


----------



## gagandeep2900

Hello,


I have found a link in the visa status page "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" which directs me to Form 80. But I have front loaded form 80 and all other documents which might be asked by the CO. Do I have to resubmit the Form 80. I have even checked the form design date and what I have uploaded is the latest one.

EOI submitted : 11th march , Invitation : 13th march , Visa lodged : 18th march, front uploaded all documents ,


----------



## gagandeep2900

Thanks.



rkr1978 said:


> this is what I did
> 1) filled pdf on laptop
> 2)took printout of lastpage. signed it. scan it.
> 3)merged the scanned page with main form(you can use acrobat dc or any other tool which splits,merges pdf pages)


----------



## Amuki

gagandeep2900 said:


> hi all
> 
> i have also lodged visa on 18th march but havent submitted Form80 yet, do i need to fill this form electronically and then take a print out to sign it and again scan to upload??
> 
> please clarify.


Yes, my friend did the same way and she directly got the GRANT


----------



## siddharthkr1

*Family Name and Given Name*

Hello,

Need help for filling out Given Name and Family Name for my Visa Application. My Indian Passport has SURNAME as BLANK and GIVEN NAME as SIDHARTH KUMAR. As per the general format rules for FAMILY and GIVEN names, "If you have only one name, enter that name into the family name field".

Can anyone confirm if i should give FAMILY NAME as SIDHARTH KUMAR and leave GIVEN NAME as blank.

Thanks in advance for your help !!


----------



## raj.aries81

Hi All,

I have taken an appointment for my medicals tomorrow. While I was going through the instruction document that I received from the diagnostic center, it is mentioned that I need to carry *e medical referral Letter (HAP ID/TRN Number)*. What exactly does this document mean, do I need to fill in any such document. I was just thinking to carry my original passport and my hap id (which my consultant has mailed me). Do I need to carry invitation letter.

Also, please let me know whether we have any payment, i was under the assumption that this is already covered in visa processing fee.

Regards
Raj.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Ask your agent to share the HAP ID letter copy....he should have it when he generated your HAP ID...

Also you would have to pay approx. Rs. 4000- Rs.5000.....per Adult applicant and around Rs. 2500- Rs. 3500 per child...





raj.aries81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have taken an appointment for my medicals tomorrow. While I was going through the instruction document that I received from the diagnostic center, it is mentioned that I need to carry *e medical referral Letter (HAP ID/TRN Number)*. What exactly does this document mean, do I need to fill in any such document. I was just thinking to carry my original passport and my hap id (which my consultant has mailed me). Do I need to carry invitation letter.
> 
> Also, please let me know whether we have any payment, i was under the assumption that this is already covered in visa processing fee.
> 
> Regards
> Raj.


----------



## raj.aries81

Jeeten#80 said:


> Ask your agent to share the HAP ID letter copy....he should have it when he generated your HAP ID...
> 
> Also you would have to pay approx. Rs. 4000- Rs.5000.....per Adult applicant and around Rs. 2500- Rs. 3500 per child...


Thanks fir your quick reply.Since my medicals is tomorrow, I don't have enough time to check with them, is there a way to download/generate the letter logging into my Immi Account


----------



## Jeeten#80

I haven't done this....BUT see if the following works...

Once you login into your IMMI account......There should be some Health Requirement section...try and search under that....

But your Agent should have it handy...try to get it from them tomorrow morning....

If you don't get this letter, then postpone your medicals by 1 day and go ahead...

All The Best!!!





raj.aries81 said:


> Thanks fir your quick reply.Since my medicals is tomorrow, I don't have enough time to check with them, is there a way to download/generate the letter logging into my Immi Account


----------



## Analyst23

cooldude555 said:


> Sydney is the place to be considering the current IT market. Its a bit higher on cost of living when compared to other states, but this is compensated through higher salary packages.
> 
> Register with Seek and Careerone. Also Kelly consultancy services does a good job when it comes to IT profiles.
> 
> All the best



Thank you so much!
Have registered with Seek and Careerone. Will look out for Kelly too


----------



## raj.aries81

Jeeten#80 said:


> I haven't done this....BUT see if the following works...
> 
> Once you login into your IMMI account......There should be some Health Requirement section...try and search under that....
> 
> But your Agent should have it handy...try to get it from them tomorrow morning....
> 
> If you don't get this letter, then postpone your medicals by 1 day and go ahead...
> 
> All The Best!!!


Thanks so much for the information..I was able to download the e-medical letter from the below link .
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
Thanks once again.


----------



## sandeepr

gagandeep2900 said:


> Thanks.


Hi Gagan,

It seems you haven't updated your status in the tracker. If possible update it in this tracker.

http://tinyurl.com/oldpws7


----------



## Ruth14

Congratulations Analyst23! What date did you lodge your application?


----------



## gagandeep2900

sandeepr said:


> Hi Gagan,
> 
> It seems you haven't updated your status in the tracker. If possible update it in this tracker.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/oldpws7


Will do bro!!! And as both of us share same visa date... what you expect about Direct Grant??? Will it be nefore 10 may as per forum?


----------



## Jeeten#80

All The Best!!!

And do share your experience regarding medicals....




raj.aries81 said:


> Thanks so much for the information..I was able to download the e-medical letter from the below link .
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> Thanks once again.


----------



## sandeepr

gagandeep2900 said:


> Will do bro!!! And as both of us share same visa date... what you expect about Direct Grant??? Will it be nefore 10 may as per forum?


Hard to say but as per present trend, they are giving it in 50-55 days. So let's hope we might get in next week. As of now they have come till 13-14th March. I am hoping they will work on our a too.


----------



## gagandeep2900

sandeepr said:


> Hard to say but as per present trend, they are giving it in 50-55 days. So let's hope we might get in next week. As of now they have come till 13-14th March. I am hoping they will work on our a too.


Great!!!!! May we get Direct grant asap.... 

My skill assessment is almost 3years old, may be CO could ask over it.. rest all ok. 

also, can u guide , do we need to provide Form 80 and 1221 of dependants also (Wife and Son).:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jeeten#80

These forms are needed for Adult applicants and no Children... 

Form 1221 is a Subset of Form 80....

So if you could get Form 80 filled for you spouse and yourself...that would save a lot of time.....have read some where that these forms are needed if you have done international travel......but it can be asked to anyone...for Onshore applicants Form 80 is mandatory and for offshore applicants Form 80 is required if CO asks...

BUT best thing would be to fill it for both of you and upload...




gagandeep2900 said:


> Great!!!!! May we get Direct grant asap....
> 
> My skill assessment is almost 3years old, may be CO could ask over it.. rest all ok.
> 
> also, can u guide , do we need to provide Form 80 and 1221 of dependants also (Wife and Son).:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## beenishimran

My husband has lodged the visa application on 6 April 2015... What can be the expected date of CO assignment... What are the current trends?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

beenishimran said:


> My husband has lodged the visa application on 6 April 2015... What can be the expected date of CO assignment... What are the current trends?


I hope somewhere around last week of May...presently trend is about 50-55 days
If CO asks for something ,your grant timeline will depend upon your feedback to CO
However,as per current trends direct grant takes around 60 days


----------



## beenishimran

Thanks a lot for your quick reply... This forum is very helpful


----------



## vinny08

visa lodge date 17th march.... eagerly waiting for grant


----------



## vinny08

somebody put a filter in tracker... its messed up


----------



## sandeepr

gagandeep2900 said:


> Great!!!!! May we get Direct grant asap....
> 
> My skill assessment is almost 3years old, may be CO could ask over it.. rest all ok.
> 
> also, can u guide , do we need to provide Form 80 and 1221 of dependants also (Wife and Son).:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


When you say almost 3 years old, do you have one more month of validity for skill assessment? I have filled my form 80 but didn't submit yet, will submit if CO asks it. I am waiting for my South Africa PCC which I will get on 5-6 th dates. Hopefully if CO looks into my file on 7th I will be happy as the chances to get direct grant would be high. 

You too fill the form 80 and keep it ready to save time.


----------



## atmahesh

500 system error. unable to apply for Visa on skillselect website although I am out of outage window ,which has ended 2 hrs back. does anybody facing similar issue?


----------



## rkr1978

atmahesh said:


> 500 system error. unable to apply for Visa on skillselect website although I am out of outage window ,which has ended 2 hrs back. does anybody facing similar issue?


...

same issues when login..trying to upload....if you are planning to pay better do tomorrow


----------



## atmahesh

rkr1978 said:


> ...
> 
> same issues when login..trying to upload....if you are planning to pay better do tomorrow


sure. will do both payment and docs upload tomorrow.

it sucks. ideally, they should increase the window of outage if can't complete their maintenance within timeframe.


----------



## vinodkrish_r

I have lodged visa by April 24th, got the invite on the same day. Has anyone applied during the same time? Did anyone get a CO assigned during the month of April?


----------



## batcoder0619

vinodkrish_r said:


> I have lodged visa by April 24th, got the invite on the same day. Has anyone applied during the same time? Did anyone get a CO assigned during the month of April?


The wait for CO to be assigned is currently around 50-55 days. Right now people who applied in mid March are being contacted by CO. Your turn may come around early or mid June. Again this is based on what I have read on other threads. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## atmahesh

rkr1978 said:


> ...
> 
> same issues when login..trying to upload....if you are planning to pay better do tomorrow


same issue persists


----------



## gagandeep2900

atmahesh said:


> 500 system error. unable to apply for Visa on skillselect website although I am out of outage window ,which has ended 2 hrs back. does anybody facing similar issue?


Hi 

Ya, 3 years gonna complete on June 20, but my apprehension is that after an old Skill assessment , CO might ask question/objection. So thats y was worried. 

On the other hand, some agent told me that validity of skill assessment is only taken until you get your EOI invitation. 

Lets see what happens. Moreover there is 1 more concern that I have not assessed my last 3 years experience from EA, although I have remained in same organization since 2009. Will that be OK? 

And what documents do we need to upload for a 1 year kid, I have uploaded his Pic, passport copy and Birth certificate. Will that be fine? 

:juggle:


----------



## gagandeep2900

sandeepr said:


> When you say almost 3 years old, do you have one more month of validity for skill assessment? I have filled my form 80 but didn't submit yet, will submit if CO asks it. I am waiting for my South Africa PCC which I will get on 5-6 th dates. Hopefully if CO looks into my file on 7th I will be happy as the chances to get direct grant would be high.
> 
> You too fill the form 80 and keep it ready to save time.




Hi

Ya, 3 years gonna complete on June 20, but my apprehension is that after an old Skill assessment , CO might ask question/objection. So thats y was worried. 

On the other hand, some agent told me that validity of skill assessment is only taken until you get your EOI invitation. 

Lets see what happens. Moreover there is 1 more concern that I have not assessed my last 3 years experience from EA, although I have remained in same organization since 2009. Will that be OK? 

And what documents do we need to upload for a 1 year kid, I have uploaded his Pic, passport copy and Birth certificate. Will that be fine?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline....





gagandeep2900 said:


> Hi
> 
> Ya, 3 years gonna complete on June 20, but my apprehension is that after an old Skill assessment , CO might ask question/objection. So thats y was worried.
> 
> On the other hand, some agent told me that validity of skill assessment is only taken until you get your EOI invitation.
> 
> Lets see what happens. Moreover there is 1 more concern that I have not assessed my last 3 years experience from EA, although I have remained in same organization since 2009. Will that be OK?
> [JEET] - You most probably would have to get a Statutory Declaration/ Affidavit /Employer Reference Letter based on what you had submitted for your Skills Assessment when accessing your experience..3 years ago....this would be to prove to the Dept that you are performing the same R&R post your Skills Assessment as 3 years is along long time......I would suggest you to get this done ASAP to avoid any further delay to be on the safer side
> 
> And what documents do we need to upload for a 1 year kid, I have uploaded his Pic, passport copy and Birth certificate. Will that be fine?
> [JEET] - These documents are good enough, no other document required........other than this only a basic medical examination is done for KIDS....


----------



## gagandeep2900

Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline....


Thanks jeeten for the worthy information.

1. Have already uploaded declaration from my side that include my job responsibilities and my company/manager details that am working in this organisation from last 6 years along with pay slips, tax return form 16, joining letter, till date experience letter. I guess that should be sufficient??? 

2. For kid, he has already undergone medicals as we have gone and all clear. I thing this should be fine


My only concern was almost 3 year old skill assessment letter from EA. 

Secondly is Form 80 required for spouse also?? 

And PTE results are directly sent to DIBP, as I got a mail from PTe of rrsults shared with DIBP? Is that fine.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline....




gagandeep2900 said:


> Thanks jeeten for the worthy information.
> 
> 1. Have already uploaded declaration from my side that include my job responsibilities and my company/manager details that am working in this organisation from last 6 years along with pay slips, tax return form 16, joining letter, till date experience letter. I guess that should be sufficient???
> [JEET] - As you have indicated that your Skills Assessment is almost 3 year old..........You would most probably would have to get a Statutory Declaration for this period after your Skills assessment till date........to prove to the Dept that you are STILL performing the same R&R post your Skills Assessment as 3 years is a very long time..........I would suggest you to get this done ASAP to avoid any further delay to be on the safer side......So get this done and keep it handy....
> 
> 2. For kid, he has already undergone medicals as we have gone and all clear. I thing this should be fine
> 
> 
> My only concern was almost 3 year old skill assessment letter from EA.
> [JEET] - Read my comments from Q1....
> 
> Secondly is Form 80 required for spouse also??
> [JEET] - Complete FORM 80...for both of you and upload it....
> 
> And PTE results are directly sent to DIBP, as I got a mail from PTe of rrsults shared with DIBP? Is that fine.
> [JEET] - I'm also not sure regarding this.....don't you get a Result Copy for PTE-A as we get for IELTS.
> 
> BUT as PTE-A has shared your results with DIBP...you should be good..


----------



## dopo12

Dear all
urgent question:
Iam applying for visa 489 and my wife is the first applicant an i the secand one and there is no one else in the applaction so i need to complete form 47A or not.


----------



## rameshkd

Last week was really good with large number of grants. Hope this week is equally promising. Good luck to all.👍


----------



## vinodkrish_r

@Ramesh.

Just wanted to clarify. Have you included your dependants for migration in the application? I have not included mine but they have sections to upload documents. Do I need to have PCC and 1221 for them?


----------



## rameshkd

vinodkrish_r said:


> @Ramesh.
> 
> Just wanted to clarify. Have you included your dependants for migration in the application? I have not included mine but they have sections to upload documents. Do I need to have PCC and 1221 for them?


All documents must be for the applicants. If you're the only applicant then you don't need documents for other people.


----------



## vinodkrish_r

mrtension said:


> Hi Ramesh
> my brother lodged his application on 11/03/15 but still no update
> can you plz advise something
> should we ring them
> Thanks


I think it would be better to not to call them unless it is 3 months or more. May be a direct grant is waiting for you


----------



## harsh.patel

By the grace of god and passionate hard work I have received a direct grant today. I have been an inactive member of this forum since lodgement of my visa and it has been a great help from all the members of the group. I thank all of you for helping me indirectly in my achievement.

Visa Type : 189 - Mechanical Engineer ; Visa Lodge : 19th March 2015


----------



## mrtension

vinodkrish_r said:


> I think it would be better to not to call them unless it is 3 months or more. May be a direct grant is waiting for you



Thanks mate


----------



## vinodkrish_r

Congrats Harsh.

I checked the visa tracker yesterday. COs are assigned for 15th march.


----------



## venkasanka

Visa granted this morning and it's a direct grant!!!


----------



## TanuPatel

Congrats venkasanka! Enjoy 


venkasanka said:


> Visa granted this morning and it's a direct grant!!!


----------



## tinkyx

I have lodge mine on Feb this year by my agent and got granted on Apr 24. Now started scratching my head to find work and place to live there. Dont know which place is good there for software development team leader. If any one have info, let me know


----------



## harsh.patel

vinodkrish_r said:


> Congrats Harsh.
> 
> I checked the visa tracker yesterday. COs are assigned for 15th march.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## sandeepr

harsh.patel said:


> By the grace of god and passionate hard work I have received a direct grant today. I have been an inactive member of this forum since lodgement of my visa and it has been a great help from all the members of the group. I thank all of you for helping me indirectly in my achievement.
> 
> Visa Type : 189 - Mechanical Engineer ; Visa Lodge : 19th March 2015


Congrats bro.


----------



## sandeepr

venkasanka said:


> Visa granted this morning and it's a direct grant!!!


Congrats Venkat.


----------



## sanjaynair

Congrats to all members who got the grant today 

I have a question regarding my application. I lodged mine on 8th April and eagerly waiting for the result. I will be uploading all docs including PCC's by this week. However, I have applied for visa 190 Victoria SS(55+5) during last May and had got rejected after 3months,for some reason I am not aware off.. Would having just 60points including SS,and them not being able to find me a place within the SS limit in that quarter, be a possible reason for that rejection? I had not claimed points for employment,so I am guessing work experience docs would not have been a problem in that case.

Can anyone let me know if that would be a potential problem in my 189 visa process? I just remembered about this,and am having sleepless nights thinking of this now!


Thanks in advance.

Sanjay


----------



## rameshkd

sanjaynair said:


> Congrats to all members who got the grant today
> 
> I have a question regarding my application. I lodged mine on 8th April and eagerly waiting for the result. I will be uploading all docs including PCC's by this week. However, I have applied for visa 190 Victoria SS(55+5) during last May and had got rejected after 3months,for some reason I am not aware off.. Would having just 60points including SS,and them not being able to find me a place within the SS limit in that quarter, be a possible reason for that rejection? I had not claimed points for employment,so I am guessing work experience docs would not have been a problem in that case.
> 
> Can anyone let me know if that would be a potential problem in my 189 visa process? I just remembered about this,and am having sleepless nights thinking of this now!
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sanjay


To my knowledge, when rejecting they provide a reason and chance for you to appeal, did not get the reason.
Secondly, if the ceiling for an year is over, you'll be in the queue. For 189 it's straight forward, though you're anxious for no reason given the visa was lodged only in Apr.
People who applied in Jan-Feb are still in the queue, have some patience, you won't hear anything until Jun.


----------



## sanjaynair

Hey Ramesh. Thanks for the reply. I am not anxious over the duration of the grant,as I am aware of the current trend. I was just thinking if it would be a problem for the whole process as such. 

I did not get a reason for the 190 rejection as far as I know. It was during September,and am not sure if the limit had been reached by then.


Sanjay


----------



## atmahesh

I have lodge my visa application today. Do all the docs to be uploaded needs to be notarized or scan copy of originals is okay?


----------



## 2aussieR

atmahesh said:


> I have lodge my visa application today. Do all the docs to be uploaded needs to be notarized or scan copy of originals is okay?


Hi Mahesh, In the other thread you were mentioning about difficulty in launching visa. How were you able to resolve it?

To answer your question, all the docs needs to be either color scan of the original or color scan of the the copy in BnW which is notarised.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Congrats to all members who received their grant today
It looks like decisions have been made for lodgements upto march 20
My lodgement was 25 March...so hoping for some response in a week or so


----------



## sabbys77

Hi everyone

I am in a fix. Surname in my son's passport is blank. But when I filled application I mentioned surname and given name separately as it was not allowed to leave blank. Please suggest shall I apply new passport with surname or old one will suffice?


----------



## gagandeep2900

Congrats Harsh and Venkant.... lucky guys..

My Visa lodge date is also 18th march but no update yet.. finger crossed. Lets see what god has for us in his bucket...


----------



## sandeepr

gagandeep2900 said:


> Congrats Harsh and Venkant.... lucky guys..
> 
> My Visa lodge date is also 18th march but no update yet.. finger crossed. Lets see what god has for us in his bucket...


Hi Gagandeep,

I got a mail from my CO to submit SA PCC. How many points do you have buddy?


----------



## pratik2077

*Got my PR grant in 44 days*

I'm pleased to inform you that I got my grant today at 9 am India time!

I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for helping me make the Visa process simple and fast.

:bounce::bounce::bounce:


--Pratik


----------



## cooldude555

pratik2077 said:


> I'm pleased to inform you that I got my grant today at 9 am India time!
> 
> I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for helping me make the Visa process simple and fast.
> 
> :bounce::bounce::bounce:
> 
> 
> --Pratik


Hearty Congratulations Pratik :second:
Enjoy the moment.

By the way, could you please list the documents that you submitted for employment proof?

Thanks in advance.

Cheers.


----------



## mahbub717

Hi Friends,
My bank statement (july 2005- april 2015) contains 70+ pages. Do I have to notarize these pages?

I don't have pay slips for my previous companies. Is the bank statement sufficient ?


----------



## TanuPatel

Congrats Pratik! Enjoy  If possible, please update your signature. 




pratik2077 said:


> I'm pleased to inform you that I got my grant today at 9 am India time!
> 
> I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for helping me make the Visa process simple and fast.
> 
> :bounce::bounce::bounce:
> 
> 
> --Pratik


----------



## jimypk

harsh.patel said:


> By the grace of god and passionate hard work I have received a direct grant today. I have been an inactive member of this forum since lodgement of my visa and it has been a great help from all the members of the group. I thank all of you for helping me indirectly in my achievement.
> 
> Visa Type : 189 - Mechanical Engineer ; Visa Lodge : 19th March 2015


Congrads

189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations and All The Best!!!




pratik2077 said:


> I'm pleased to inform you that I got my grant today at 9 am India time!
> 
> I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for helping me make the Visa process simple and fast.
> 
> :bounce::bounce::bounce:
> 
> 
> --Pratik


----------



## Jeeten#80

Any of the following will do (BUT you would have to Color scan them):-
* Email statements (which are in color then its fine)
* Physical statements (which are in color then its fine)
* Physical statements (which have bank stamp in color then its fine)

Else you would have to get the documents notarized.

If you don't have payslips, then try to get it from your previous employers.

Try to get as much documents as possible (*The more the merrier*).






mahbub717 said:


> Hi Friends,
> My bank statement (july 2005- april 2015) contains 70+ pages. Do I have to notarize these pages?
> 
> I don't have pay slips for my previous companies. Is the bank statement sufficient ?


----------



## mahi31

*track visa application status*

Hi ,
Please tell me the link of visa tracker as I have TRN. How to track my application status for 189. 
I lodged visa on 21st march 2015.

Mahi.


----------



## gagandeep2900

sandeepr said:


> Hi Gagandeep,
> 
> I got a mail from my CO to submit SA PCC. How many points do you have buddy?


Hello buddy

No mail or CO contact to me... tensed!!!! Infact very tensed. 

Any idea of there rule of contacting or Direct grant. 

Rest lets hope for the best.


----------



## Amuki

Hi, can anybody tell me how to check visa tracker?


----------



## sandeepr

Amuki said:


> Hi, can anybody tell me how to check visa tracker?


copy this link and paste in the browser and press go. you will be able to see the tracker and please follow the rules when viewing it or entering any information.

http://tinyurl.com/oldpws7


----------



## sandeepr

gagandeep2900 said:


> Hello buddy
> 
> No mail or CO contact to me... tensed!!!! Infact very tensed.
> 
> Any idea of there rule of contacting or Direct grant.
> 
> Rest lets hope for the best.


Bro,

Chill out. Why are tensed when you have uploaded all the documents. You will get it in the coming days. I or anyone else doesn't know how they work with direct grants as the scenarios keep varying from person to person. I have checked the tracker and few people were contacted between March 14th and March 20th. 

It maybe according to points or experience or anything else. Don't think too much, sit back and wait for 50th day which is 7th of May and from then you can check your Inbox as the trend is 50-55 days currently. 

Anyway, if you can update your signature it will be helpful for others to follow and help you. How many points do you have?


----------



## gagandeep2900

sandeepr said:


> Bro,
> 
> Chill out. Why are tensed when you have uploaded all the documents. You will get it in the coming days. I or anyone else doesn't know how they work with direct grants as the scenarios keep varying from person to person. I have checked the tracker and few people were contacted between March 14th and March 20th.
> 
> It maybe according to points or experience or anything else. Don't think too much, sit back and wait for 50th day which is 7th of May and from then you can check your Inbox as the trend is 50-55 days currently.
> 
> Anyway, if you can update your signature it will be helpful for others to follow and help you. How many points do you have?


Hi, 

Tensed, because trying to understand there process of giving Direct grant. 

Well, am pursuing with 65 pts, Anzco: 263311, telecom Engineer, Visa lodged: 18 march, no CO or direct grant yet. 

And one thing more, in my IMMI account its still coming Processing, what your update after CO contact? 

Am only worried about


----------



## sandeepr

gagandeep2900 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Tensed, because trying to understand there process of giving Direct grant.
> 
> Well, am pursuing with 65 pts, Anzco: 263311, telecom Engineer, Visa lodged: 18 march, no CO or direct grant yet.
> 
> And one thing more, in my IMMI account its still coming Processing, what your update after CO contact?
> 
> Am only worried about


After the update in the system on April 17th, its processing for everyone and I can see the change from Assessment in Progress to Information requested but inside the application there is no change, its still processing only.

Wait for few more days, when you have 65 points and have uploaded everything, there is no point to be tensed, I can understand your situation. I am also in the same boat but all I am trying to say is you haven't even reached 50th day so chill out till that day. There is no pattern to know about direct grant as I saw in the visa tracker someone who applied on March 21st got a direct grant and few people who applied before have not been contacted by CO yet.

So don't think too much it creates more confusion or tension. Keep immersed yourself in your daily work and reap the fruits on the final day when you get the golden email.


----------



## andrej_gr

gagandeep2900 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Tensed, because trying to understand there process of giving Direct grant.
> 
> Well, am pursuing with 65 pts, Anzco: 263311, telecom Engineer, Visa lodged: 18 march, no CO or direct grant yet.
> 
> And one thing more, in my IMMI account its still coming Processing, what your update after CO contact?
> 
> Am only worried about


Relax mate. Same story here - lodged on 18 March, no update so far.


----------



## rameshkd

For all those cribbing about not getting a grant until now even though your visa was lodged only 5-6 weeks back, spare a moment and have a look at the processing time lines as well as the visa tracker.
There are people who have lodged their visa in Jan/Feb may be even Dec and still waiting for a grant. Just like you all most of them could be a candidate for direct grant too yet none of them have been cribbing about the slow processing.
There's no magic with DIBP which would send grants as soon as the visa is lodged. There is a process, trust the process and have faith in yourselves.
And please stop cribbing.


----------



## batcoder0619

Well said rameshkd.

I just wonder why some members are getting impatient about visa grant when it has been just few weeks since they have applied. They should trust the system and process of DIBP and keep faith that some day they will be contacted. It's not a normal application you do like for drivers license or job application that you expect a quick reply and action. Just wait patiently and God will set things right when it should be.


----------



## harsh.patel

gagandeep2900 said:


> Congrats Harsh and Venkant.... lucky guys..
> 
> My Visa lodge date is also 18th march but no update yet.. finger crossed. Lets see what god has for us in his bucket...



Dear gagandep first of all thanks. It's fine if gets delayed by a day or two. Very soon you will also receive a positive outcome. Don't loose your hope. The difference could be because of assignment of your application to different processing teams. I wish you receive the grant soon.


----------



## vinodkrish_r

2015 is a lot better. The delay was more in the previous years. Bite your teeth, the grant is on the way


----------



## karan1984

smileanddream2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got a grant today !!! Had front loaded all the documents including medicals and PCC -India and USA and also, Form 80.
> 
> One advise for those who need USA FBI clearance, if you have valid SSN for the applicants you could go through the third party agent instead of FBI directly. The certificate is not different and can guarantee that and is received in a day or two.
> 
> All the best for everyone.


Hi can you please tell us which FBI Channeller did you use?

Thanks


----------



## mahi31

Can any body help me how to track my application status using TRN?


----------



## BretSavage

mahi31 said:


> Can any body help me how to track my application status using TRN?


You can not track your application...its not possible unless you are contacted by DIBP.

Visa tracker just helps in getting idea of current timelines and visa trends.


----------



## BretSavage

pratik2077 said:


> I'm pleased to inform you that I got my grant today at 9 am India time!
> 
> I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for helping me make the Visa process simple and fast.
> 
> :bounce::bounce::bounce:
> 
> 
> --Pratik


Congrtz Pratik & all the best....


----------



## Jeeten#80

Visa Application can't be Tracked.

We just have to wait and watch.




mahi31 said:


> Can any body help me how to track my application status using TRN?


----------



## dee9999

Hi Expats , 

In some docs , I had mistakenly uploaded docs , with naming convention with "blanks" in between like "Bank statements.pdf".

In such scenario , should i upload another document by renaming it ?
Please suggest.

Pls note :- Although Immi site says to avoid using "blanks" in File Naming tips, whereas in there sample document , they themselves have used "blank" characters in file names.

https://www.immi.gov.au/helptexts/en..._documents.pdf

Regards
Dee


----------



## gagandeep2900

harsh.patel said:


> Dear gagandep first of all thanks. It's fine if gets delayed by a day or two. Very soon you will also receive a positive outcome. Don't loose your hope. The difference could be because of assignment of your application to different processing teams. I wish you receive the grant soon.


Thanks Harsh.... 

Was little worried because max candidates of same visa lodge date got grant or CO.. 

Anyhow wait is the only option. Will update once something happens.


----------



## BretSavage

dee9999 said:


> Hi Expats ,
> 
> In some docs , I had mistakenly uploaded docs , with naming convention with "blanks" in between like "Bank statements.pdf".
> 
> In such scenario , should i upload another document by renaming it ?
> Please suggest.
> 
> Pls note :- Although Immi site says to avoid using "blanks" in File Naming tips, whereas in there sample document , they themselves have used "blank" characters in file names.
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/helptexts/en..._documents.pdf
> 
> Regards
> Dee


You can reload document by correctly renaming it...not an issue.


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Thank you Ambrish. That gives a clear understanding.


As you said the Singapore PCC for offshore candidates will be mailed to the postal address provided in the application and it takes around 1 month for mailing +processing+ mailing back..


----------



## nonee17

Can someone help me writing the correct from/to dates in my case..

In Form80 I put in as below:
Lived on pakistan_address From Mar-2005 To Mar-2009 (Mar-2009, moved to KSA)
Living on ksa_address From Mar-2009 To Present

But my family Shifted from pakistan_address to another_pakistan_address in Jul-2013

So should Police Certificate be as below:

PC for address_pakistan From Mar-2005 To Mar-2009 
OR PC for address_pakistan From Mar-2005 To Jul-2013

Sorry for the complexity, but I tried my best to simply my situation


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

*Need a suggestion from seniors*

Hi All,

I have provided all the requested docs as per the timeline below.. Yesterday uploaded the Singapore PCC for my spouse.. How soon can I expect my GRANT.. Is there any number to which I can call the Co officer.. I have been assigned Brisbane team.. and i don't know what the team Number is ..

Please suggest...


189 Visa: 2 Adults , 1 kid | ACS: 261312 : lodged:08/09/14:Additional doc req :09/09/14: Docs upload:12/09/2014:Results:19/09/14 +ve | IELTS :7,7.5,7,7 | EOI:31/10/2014 | Invite: 14/11/2014 |VISA Lodged: 12/01/2015|Documents Attached:13/01/2015|CO allocated:10/03/2015|Additional documents :Health and PCC:13/03/2015 | CO requested for PCC Singapore for Spouse:20/03/2015| Singapore PCC uploaded:04/05/2015|


----------



## sandeepr

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have provided all the requested docs as per the timeline below.. Yesterday uploaded the Singapore PCC for my spouse.. How soon can I expect my GRANT.. Is there any number to which I can call the Co officer.. I have been assigned Brisbane team.. and i don't know what the team Number is ..
> 
> Please suggest...
> 
> 
> 189 Visa: 2 Adults , 1 kid | ACS: 261312 : lodged:08/09/14:Additional doc req :09/09/14: Docs upload:12/09/2014:Results:19/09/14 +ve | IELTS :7,7.5,7,7 | EOI:31/10/2014 | Invite: 14/11/2014 |VISA Lodged: 12/01/2015|Documents Attached:13/01/2015|CO allocated:10/03/2015|Additional documents :Health and PCC:13/03/2015 | CO requested for PCC Singapore for Spouse:20/03/2015| Singapore PCC uploaded:04/05/2015|



Hi Priya,

Call this number.
+61 7 31367000 (DIBP). It is better to call at 9 AM their time to get faster response.


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

sandeepr said:


> Hi Priya,
> 
> Call this number.
> +61 7 31367000 (DIBP). It is better to call at 9 AM their time to get faster response.


Hi friend, 

Is this for the Brisbane team or generic .. ?


----------



## sandeepr

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> Is this for the Brisbane team or generic .. ?


Its generic and I have been following this forum since a year and everyone called this number and got the grant.


----------



## dopo12

Dear all please help urgent:
Related to form 1221
There are many question i can not answer it :
1)What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?
2)If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
3)Intended date of departure
4)Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
5)Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
from Australia
6)Are you fully funding your trip?
7)Describe any workshops, training, conferences or seminars you have
attended in the last 2 years
8)List all titles and describe any previous academic or research papers
you have had published
9)Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia


----------



## ibfij

Hi Nonee,

get PCC till the time you stayed in Pakistan from Pakistan Police and then on, from Saudi authorities.

As for your family, if they're included in your application you'll have to get PCC for both addresses (or all addresses that they lived at in past 10 years)




nonee17 said:


> Can someone help me writing the correct from/to dates in my case..
> 
> In Form80 I put in as below:
> Lived on pakistan_address From Mar-2005 To Mar-2009 (Mar-2009, moved to KSA)
> Living on ksa_address From Mar-2009 To Present
> 
> But my family Shifted from pakistan_address to another_pakistan_address in Jul-2013
> 
> So should Police Certificate be as below:
> 
> PC for address_pakistan From Mar-2005 To Mar-2009
> OR PC for address_pakistan From Mar-2005 To Jul-2013
> 
> Sorry for the complexity, but I tried my best to simply my situation


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

sandeepr said:


> Its generic and I have been following this forum since a year and everyone called this number and got the grant.


thanks.. then let me also try out tomorrow.. 

thanks for your time !!


----------



## sandeepr

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> thanks.. then let me also try out tomorrow..
> 
> thanks for your time !!


All the best.


----------



## sabbys77

Dear all

Please suggest shall I apply for new passport for my son as his surname field was blank and given name has his full name
Another query: I uploaded aadhar card but it is password protected. Please suggest what should I do? Take the printout and get it attested or provide the password in another file?
Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

I have answered your query in another thread...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants.html#post7076978



sabbys77 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Please suggest shall I apply for new passport for my son as his surname field was blank and given name has his full name
> Another query: I uploaded aadhar card but it is password protected. Please suggest what should I do? Take the printout and get it attested or provide the password in another file?
> Thanks


----------



## rameshkd

Hi Guys

Did anyone of you ever had to call the CO more than once? Since I did not have the CO direct number, I had called the GSM Brisbane help desk post uploading additional documents and the lady who spoke did not give any indication on the processing.
I plan to call them on Fri again if I don't get a grant until then but do not want to annoy them, I'm also mindful that calling the CO actuality eats up their precious time hence slowing up the grant for all applicants.


----------



## rkr1978

rameshkd said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Did anyone of you ever had to call the CO more than once? Since I did not have the CO direct number, I had called the GSM Brisbane help desk post uploading additional documents and the lady who spoke did not give any indication on the processing.
> I plan to call them on Fri again if I don't get a grant until then but do not want to annoy them, I'm also mindful that calling the CO actuality eats up their precious time hence slowing up the grant for all applicants.


im following up your posts very closely to hear you giving us the grant news....
anyways don't call them again...have patience...its just matter of few days for you...


----------



## mahi31

Hi friends ,

Can anyone help me ? I filed visa on 21 march and I received a mail from immigration department today in which requesting for more document. In attachment 884D - Deferred 189 .
In which Form - 884 opinion of medical officer.

As I have already did medical test and after that a sputam test. My medical date was 23rd March 2015. And sputam date is 4th April. 
Still waiting for CO. 

What I do? Too much tense. After this mail.


----------



## nicemathan

Try to import your application using the TRF number by creating a Immi account if you are using an agent for your process. Apart from that you cant track as such, you can just wait and watch and follow the trend in this forum.



mahi31 said:


> Can any body help me how to track my application status using TRN?


----------



## nicemathan

Aadhaar card is passport protected is it?

Oh okay, are you trying to download the online copy?

If so, why not take a print out and get it notarized. Then scan and upload it.



sabbys77 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Please suggest shall I apply for new passport for my son as his surname field was blank and given name has his full name
> Another query: I uploaded aadhar card but it is password protected. Please suggest what should I do? Take the printout and get it attested or provide the password in another file?
> Thanks


----------



## vinny08

Received the grant monday morning..... 4th May... Yahoooooooooooooooooo
we applied on 17th march... all the best everyone


----------



## gagandeep2900

vinny08 said:


> Received the grant monday morning..... 4th May... Yahoooooooooooooooooo
> we applied on 17th march... all the best everyone


Congratulations.....


----------



## sandeepr

vinny08 said:


> Received the grant monday morning..... 4th May... Yahoooooooooooooooooo
> we applied on 17th march... all the best everyone


Congrats bro!!!


----------



## rameshkd

Congratulation to all of you receiving a grant today. Best wishes for your future, please continue to contribute to this forum.


----------



## rameshkd

mahi31 said:


> Already done through panel hospital. 5weeks back n provided them history of medical as no TB detected in past n present also.so shall I wait for CO?


The email you received from Immigration department is from CO. I am not sure if there are dedicated COs these days.
What is the time frame they've provided you. Go ahead and start gathering the information they want.
I am not aware on how to proceed with medical cases, go through the links I gave. they might help.


----------



## mahi31

OK , thanks. Let me call to panel hospital again.


----------



## BretSavage

vinny08 said:


> Received the grant monday morning..... 4th May... Yahoooooooooooooooooo
> we applied on 17th march... all the best everyone


COngrtz Vinay08 & all the best...


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations and All The Best!!!




vinny08 said:


> Received the grant monday morning..... 4th May... Yahoooooooooooooooooo
> we applied on 17th march... all the best everyone


----------



## sanjaynair

Congrats Vinny All the best!

Is there a particular CV format for the visa application?Can someone share an acceptable one for this purpose? 

Thanks in advance.

Sanjay


----------



## plug007

Congrats Vinny all the best


----------



## raj.aries81

I logged into my ImmiAccount and after clicking *Get health details*. I can see below message -

*Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. *

Does this mean that my medicals reports have been uploaded and I cleared my medicals..however, I still see the status of my medicals as 'Recommended'?

Regards
Raj


----------



## batcoder0619

Hot Shot 46 said:


> Pls seniors! Do clarify me on this too. I have this showing up whilst checking health details,
> 
> *Health requirement – health clearance provided *– no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> Thankful in advance. May every one of us make it to the end of tunnel !!


It simply means that health has been cleared for you and you do not need to take any additional health exams. 

Mine also says the same.


----------



## raj.aries81

Hot Shot 46 said:


> Pls seniors! Do clarify me on this too. I have this showing up whilst checking health details,
> 
> *Health requirement – health clearance provided *– no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> Thankful in advance. May every one of us make it to the end of tunnel !!


My medicals status is also same as yours..just that I didn't post the complete status ...goood luck for your grant mate


----------



## gdrao

Hi Seniors,

I have uploaded my documents with spaces in the file names in IMMI account. I did it for almost all files(about 39 files). It is difficult for me correct the names and upload again as the number of files cross the limit of 60 files. Please suggest me. Appreciate your help.

Thanks


----------



## tirupoti

gdrao said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have uploaded my documents with spaces in the file names in IMMI account. I did it for almost all files(about 39 files). It is difficult for me correct the names and upload again as the number of files cross the limit of 60 files. Please suggest me. Appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks


Don't worry about that. Don't upload files repeatedly. If there is any problem with accessing your file, CO will let you know.


----------



## gdrao

Thanks Tirupoti. Hope things will be alright. I was worried because IMMI site says you must avoid using spaces in the file name. I somehow overlooked this.



tirupoti said:


> Don't worry about that. Don't upload files repeatedly. If there is any problem with accessing your file, CO will let you know.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Whats done is done......now don't worry and relax.

CO will get in touch with you if there is any issue while verifying your application.




gdrao said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have uploaded my documents with spaces in the file names in IMMI account. I did it for almost all files(about 39 files). It is difficult for me correct the names and upload again as the number of files cross the limit of 60 files. Please suggest me. Appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## gdrao

Thanks Jeetan. I am planning for Medicals and PCC in the last week of this month. Can I go ahead or wait for CO in your opinion?



Jeeten#80 said:


> Whats done is done......now don't worry and relax.
> 
> CO will get in touch with you if there is any issue while verifying your application.


----------



## Jeeten#80

When did you lodge your VISA application online?





gdrao said:


> Thanks Jeetan. I am planning for Medicals and PCC in the last week of this month. Can I go ahead or wait for CO in your opinion?


----------



## gdrao

April 20th. I tried to add dates in my signature but the forum site is not allowing me to have a signature.



Jeeten#80 said:


> When did you lodge your VISA application online?


----------



## batcoder0619

gdrao said:


> April 20th. I tried to add dates in my signature but the forum site is not allowing me to have a signature.


Go to Quick Links on top and click on Edit Signature.


----------



## Jeeten#80

You may go ahead with PCC and MEDICALS by end of this month.

You should have at-least 10 posts for enabling the signature panel.




gdrao said:


> April 20th. I tried to add dates in my signature but the forum site is not allowing me to have a signature.


----------



## gagandeep2900

Hi Expats.... 


Seems no grants in last 2 days!!!!


----------



## nonee17

Anyone from KSA (riyadh) who did their medicals ?

Do we need to take an appointment before going ?

How much is the cost for adult and child ?


----------



## Inf_18

Hi Friends,

I got my visa grant in Feb 2015. Now, I might get a chance to travel to Australia through my current employer.

I have got my visa as software engineer (261313), however, the role on which company would be sending me is, ICT System test engineer (263213).
Will this be a problem?? Or after visa grant, we can take up any role there??


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my visa grant in Feb 2015. Now, I might get a chance to travel to Australia through my current employer.
> 
> I have got my visa as software engineer (261313), however, the role on which company would be sending me is, ICT System test engineer (263213).
> Will this be a problem?? Or after visa grant, we can take up any role there??


This shouldn't be a problem. You can take up any role as a PR


----------



## dee9999

Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my visa grant in Feb 2015. Now, I might get a chance to travel to Australia through my current employer.
> 
> I have got my visa as software engineer (261313), however, the role on which company would be sending me is, ICT System test engineer (263213).
> Will this be a problem?? Or after visa grant, we can take up any role there??


Hi INF
If you have 189 Visa,you won't have any issue , and can take up any role. For ,190 you are bound to the respective state for some years.

Thanks
Dee


----------



## Inf_18

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> This shouldn't be a problem. You can take up any role as a PR


Thnx a lot varun


----------



## Inf_18

*.,*



Varunmalhotra24 said:


> This shouldn't be a problem. You can take up any role as a PR


Thnx a lot varun


----------



## Inf_18

dee9999 said:


> Hi INF
> If you have 189 Visa,you won't have any issue , and can take up any role. For ,190 you are bound to the respective state for some years.
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


Thnx Dee, mine is 189


----------



## gdrao

Hi Seniors,

What is limit on the number of files that can be uploaded for a non-migrating applicant?

Thanks


----------



## nicemathan

60 files I suppose with 5MB limit per file.



gdrao said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> What is limit on the number of files that can be uploaded for a non-migrating applicant?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## sandeepr

nicemathan said:


> 60 files I suppose with 5MB limit per file.


Mathan,

I posted a message to you regarding contacting co. Did you read it.


----------



## downunder1

Hi Guys

This is my first post on this forum.

I am glad to share with all of you that I have received a direct GRANT for SC 189.

I used to check this thread almost every 15 minutes. Thank you all for sharing your experiences, really appreciate all the help. 

My details:
Visa Applied (External Auditor with 60 points): 16th March 2015
All documents front loaded.
Direct Grant: 7th May 2015
Flying to Sydney in June 2015. Hope to catch up with forum members there.
Thanks again.


----------



## batcoder0619

downunder1 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> This is my first post on this forum.
> 
> I am glad to share with all of you that I have received a direct GRANT for SC 189.
> 
> I used to check this thread almost every 15 minutes. Thank you all for sharing your experiences, really appreciate all the help.
> 
> My details:
> Visa Applied (External Auditor with 60 points): 16th March 2015
> All documents front loaded.
> Direct Grant: 7th May 2015
> Flying to Sydney in June 2015. Hope to catch up with forum members there.
> Thanks again.


Congrats downunder1


----------



## KeeBeb

Congratulation... all the best for future....





downunder1 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> This is my first post on this forum.
> 
> I am glad to share with all of you that I have received a direct GRANT for SC 189.
> 
> I used to check this thread almost every 15 minutes. Thank you all for sharing your experiences, really appreciate all the help.
> 
> My details:
> Visa Applied (External Auditor with 60 points): 16th March 2015
> All documents front loaded.
> Direct Grant: 7th May 2015
> Flying to Sydney in June 2015. Hope to catch up with forum members there.
> Thanks again.


----------



## ninhntu

Dear comrades,

I have just received invitation. However, as soon as I clicked on "New Application" in ImmiAccount, I found there is no entry for 189 visa. Has anyone encountered same problem? Or can anyone give me an idea about this issue?

Thank you all.


----------



## batcoder0619

ninhntu said:


> Dear comrades,
> 
> I have just received invitation. However, as soon as I clicked on "New Application" in ImmiAccount, I found there is no entry for 189 visa. Has anyone encountered same problem? Or can anyone give me an idea about this issue?
> 
> Thank you all.


Hi you have to click on Apply Visa button on SkillSelect which will take you to ImmiAccount visa lodgement page.


----------



## rameshkd

Allocation dates have moved forward to 8th March, all those who lodged your application in March should be excited, a lot you have already received their grants, many more will receive is over the next 4 weeks.
Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## BretSavage

downunder1 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> This is my first post on this forum.
> 
> I am glad to share with all of you that I have received a direct GRANT for SC 189.
> 
> I used to check this thread almost every 15 minutes. Thank you all for sharing your experiences, really appreciate all the help.
> 
> My details:
> Visa Applied (External Auditor with 60 points): 16th March 2015
> All documents front loaded.
> Direct Grant: 7th May 2015
> Flying to Sydney in June 2015. Hope to catch up with forum members there.
> Thanks again.


COngrtz downunder1 & all the best....


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Sandeep,

May I know what was the question?





sandeepr said:


> Mathan,
> 
> I posted a message to you regarding contacting co. Did you read it.


----------



## nicemathan

Click on apply visa option from EOI account; then create an IMMI account most of your details should have been imported there.

If you dont find any, try logging in after few hours, it should be there in IMMI account.



ninhntu said:


> Dear comrades,
> 
> I have just received invitation. However, as soon as I clicked on "New Application" in ImmiAccount, I found there is no entry for 189 visa. Has anyone encountered same problem? Or can anyone give me an idea about this issue?
> 
> Thank you all.


----------



## gagandeep2900

downunder1 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> This is my first post on this forum.
> 
> I am glad to share with all of you that I have received a direct GRANT for SC 189.
> 
> I used to check this thread almost every 15 minutes. Thank you all for sharing your experiences, really appreciate all the help.
> 
> My details:
> Visa Applied (External Auditor with 60 points): 16th March 2015
> All documents front loaded.
> Direct Grant: 7th May 2015
> Flying to Sydney in June 2015. Hope to catch up with forum members there.
> Thanks again.


Congratulation buddy....


----------



## Jeeten#80

||| Congratulations & All The Best |||




downunder1 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> This is my first post on this forum.
> 
> I am glad to share with all of you that I have received a direct GRANT for SC 189.
> 
> I used to check this thread almost every 15 minutes. Thank you all for sharing your experiences, really appreciate all the help.
> 
> My details:
> Visa Applied (External Auditor with 60 points): 16th March 2015
> All documents front loaded.
> Direct Grant: 7th May 2015
> Flying to Sydney in June 2015. Hope to catch up with forum members there.
> Thanks again.


----------



## ninhntu

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi you have to click on Apply Visa button on SkillSelect which will take you to ImmiAccount visa lodgement page.


Thanks. Problem raised as I hadn't logged into immiAccount prior to clicking the "Apply Visa" button.


----------



## sandeepr

nicemathan said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> May I know what was the question?


It wasn't any question, just the information about my experience I had with CO.


----------



## sandeepr

downunder1 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> This is my first post on this forum.
> 
> I am glad to share with all of you that I have received a direct GRANT for SC 189.
> 
> I used to check this thread almost every 15 minutes. Thank you all for sharing your experiences, really appreciate all the help.
> 
> My details:
> Visa Applied (External Auditor with 60 points): 16th March 2015
> All documents front loaded.
> Direct Grant: 7th May 2015
> Flying to Sydney in June 2015. Hope to catch up with forum members there.
> Thanks again.


Congrats buddy!!!


----------



## rkr1978

Hi all,

does any one know various status messages to expect related to medicals.

I have given medicals yesterday.

What are various expected status


----------



## rkr1978

To add further do we come to know the results of individual blood,urine,xray test online


----------



## shorefisher

rkr1978 said:


> To add further do we come to know the results of individual blood,urine,xray test online


Nope, never we will be able to know the results


----------



## nicemathan

You wont be able to know what was the results, unless and until if there is something very MAJOR, if not doctors will not disclose anything to you.



rkr1978 said:


> To add further do we come to know the results of individual blood,urine,xray test online


----------



## nicemathan

Go through page#7 in the below thread; have provided links for it, i suppose.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-7.html



rkr1978 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> does any one know various status messages to expect related to medicals.
> 
> I have given medicals yesterday.
> 
> What are various expected status


----------



## rkr1978

nicemathan said:


> You wont be able to know what was the results, unless and until if there is something very MAJOR, if not doctors will not disclose anything to you.


oh it...so in case there in something MAJOR should I expect a call....and by when they call....does this happen...

also sorry but what does MAJOR include


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF there any serious Medical problem, then your case would be referred to the Medical Panel.

Then additional tests may be asked for that condition.

MAJOR - could be anything..LIKE symptoms of TB, Hepatitis, etc....

*To meet the health requirement you must be free from a disease or condition that is:*

* considered to be a threat to public health or a danger to the Australian community
* likely to result in significant health care and community service costs to the Australian community
* likely to require health care and community services that would limit the access of Australian citizens and permanent residents to those services as they are already in short supply. We refer to this as 'prejudice to access'. For more information, see significant costs and services in short supply.


*READ this.....for more DETAILS*

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/overview-health-req.htm




rkr1978 said:


> oh it...so in case there in something MAJOR should I expect a call....and by when they call....does this happen...
> 
> also sorry but what does MAJOR include


----------



## rkr1978

jeeten#80 said:


> if there any serious medical problem, then your case would be referred to the medical panel.
> 
> Then additional tests may be asked for that condition.
> 
> Major - could be anything..like symptoms of tb, hepatitis, etc....
> 
> *to meet the health requirement you must be free from a disease or condition that is:*
> 
> * considered to be a threat to public health or a danger to the australian community
> * likely to result in significant health care and community service costs to the australian community
> * likely to require health care and community services that would limit the access of australian citizens and permanent residents to those services as they are already in short supply. We refer to this as 'prejudice to access'. For more information, see significant costs and services in short supply.
> 
> 
> *read this.....for more details*
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/overview-health-req.htm




well does it mean that medical panel will contact candidate before uploading results and explain if anything major found in test.


----------



## Jeeten#80

You have interpreted it wrong.

The hospital would upload your results after your tests as per procedure. The doctors at the hospital may or may not tell IF there is something wrong with your medicals.

Medical Panel is the IMMI medical personnel and NOT the hospital where you conduct your tests.




rkr1978 said:


> well does it mean that medical panel will contact candidate before uploading results and explain if anything major found in test.


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks Jeet, for stepping in    





Jeeten#80 said:


> IF there any serious Medical problem, then your case would be referred to the Medical Panel.
> 
> Then additional tests may be asked for that condition.
> 
> MAJOR - could be anything..LIKE symptoms of TB, Hepatitis, etc....
> 
> *To meet the health requirement you must be free from a disease or condition that is:*
> 
> * considered to be a threat to public health or a danger to the Australian community
> * likely to result in significant health care and community service costs to the Australian community
> * likely to require health care and community services that would limit the access of Australian citizens and permanent residents to those services as they are already in short supply. We refer to this as 'prejudice to access'. For more information, see significant costs and services in short supply.
> 
> 
> *READ this.....for more DETAILS*
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/overview-health-req.htm


----------



## mrtension

rameshkd said:


> Allocation dates have moved forward to 8th March, all those who lodged your application in March should be excited, a lot you have already received their grants, many more will receive is over the next 4 weeks.
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


Hi Ramesh
thanks for the Info
my brother lodged his application on 11/03/15,so in your opinion when he can expect grant
thanks


----------



## Solidmac

Looks like not much 189 grants are happening for the past 1week. Any ideas on why?

Also, it's been 30 days since I submitted my docs, no grant yet. Does 28 days means 28 working days, or 28days including holidays and weekend.


----------



## ~Sparkplug~

Are we asked to upload Payslips apart from the work reference letters?

Thanks,


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF you have payslips then its good to upload it.

CO might ask as proof of employment, you never know.

The more documents we provide he less questions might be asked, as you have provided more evidence.

Just remember one thing..."The More The Merrier"




~Sparkplug~ said:


> Are we asked to upload Payslips apart from the work reference letters?
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## rkr1978

going through visa updates, skilled-nominated quota is nearing the peak for the year
and its said that grants will be slow.

is the same applicable for 189 visa too. is it possible that grants quota to slow down as we progress in May...


----------



## vinodkrish_r

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5005	4957 

This is what i see, we are all nearing the cap, I could read in the description that after reaching the cap, there will be no more invites. However, what about all those that have lodged their visas?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Occupation Ceiling Cap doesn't affect those who have applied for VISA.

IT only affects those who have submitted their EOI and awaiting Invite.




vinodkrish_r said:


> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5005	4957
> 
> This is what i see, we are all nearing the cap, I could read in the description that after reaching the cap, there will be no more invites. However, what about all those that have lodged their visas?


----------



## About2013

Did anyone get the visa in last three days ? As I don't see any update in Excel sheet.


----------



## IN2USA2AUS

Does anyone have a processing dates the CO's are looking into for 189 class?






Software Engineer | IELTS : R: 8.5 L: 9 W: 8.5 S: 9, Overall: 8.5 (Jan 2015) | ACS Applied: Sept 2014: | ACS +ve Result: Oct-2014 | EOI: 29-Jan-2015 | Invite: 12-Feb-2015 | Visa Lodged : 4-Apr-2015 | PCC received : 24-Apr-2015 | Medical appeared: 1-May-2015 |


----------



## piyush1132003

Can anyone suggest that how much time does CO takes to process or grant once we submit the set of documets he requested (he requestes for Medical and PCC) ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## ~Sparkplug~

*Thanks*



Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you have payslips then its good to upload it.
> 
> CO might ask as proof of employment, you never know.
> 
> The more documents we provide he less questions might be asked, as you have provided more evidence.
> 
> Just remember one thing..."The More The Merrier"


Hi Jeeten,

Thanks for replying. But I don't have any payslips I was paid by hand.
What would happen in that case?
Will I be rejected?


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF you don't have payslips, then they might ask for Income Tax return for that year OR any other such document.

Its up to the CO as to what documents he might ask.

They won't reject your application until they give you a fair chance to produce required documents.

So don't think on that lines. As far as you are truthful, there won't be any reason for concern.

In worst case IF you aren't able to produce documents as requested for a particular employment to the satisfaction of the CO, they might just NOT consider that employment. This was done for some applicant in this forum. Not sure who that was.




~Sparkplug~ said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Thanks for replying. But I don't have any payslips I was paid by hand.
> What would happen in that case?
> Will I be rejected?


----------



## Archana.r

I am applying for VISA today. I applied for US PCC on April 3rd. Looks like that will take about 14-18 weeks. My husband has to start a course in Australia on July 11th. Looks difficult :-(. Anyway going to give it a shot. 
___________________________________ ____________________
189 | 261313
ACS submitted: 9th April 2015
ACS Positive: 16th April 2015
PTE-A 1st attempt: S 90, R 82, L 84, W 77
EOI submitted with 60 points 23-04-2015
PTE-A 2nd attempt: S 90, R 90, L 82, W 90
EOI updated with 70 points 29-04-2015
Invite: 7th May 2015
India PCC: 8th May 2015


----------



## savite

Archana.r said:


> I am applying for VISA today. I applied for US PCC on April 3rd. Looks like that will take about 14-18 weeks. My husband has to start a course in Australia on July 11th. Looks difficult :-(. Anyway going to give it a shot.
> ___________________________________ ____________________
> 189 | 261313
> ACS submitted: 9th April 2015
> ACS Positive: 16th April 2015
> PTE-A 1st attempt: S 90, R 82, L 84, W 77
> EOI submitted with 60 points 23-04-2015
> PTE-A 2nd attempt: S 90, R 90, L 82, W 90
> EOI updated with 70 points 29-04-2015
> Invite: 7th May 2015
> India PCC: 8th May 2015


Hi Archana,

Can you please tell me the formalities required for PCC and also if we need to take a prior appointment fot it?Also,how long does it take for PCC?

Thanks


----------



## raj.aries81

raj.aries81 said:


> I logged into my ImmiAccount and after clicking *Get health details*. I can see below message -
> 
> *Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. *
> 
> Does this mean that my medicals reports have been uploaded and I cleared my medicals..however, I still see the status of my medicals as 'Recommended'?
> 
> Regards
> Raj



I have front loaded all the documents including PCC. Like as I already mentioned, above is my medicals status. However, after I login to ImmiAccount I see..*The department may require additional documents to support the processing of this application. Documents may be attached using the links available under the Next steps for each person on this application or by using the Attach document button below.Help on Upload Document*...just wanted to confirm this would be same for everyone or did I miss out any docs

Regards
Raj


----------



## Ruth14

We got our grant on Wednesday - my boyfriend was the main applicant and I was de facto partner. We lodged our application on 19th March, front loaded all documents (but did not complete form 80), did medicals on 23rd March and visa was direct granted on 5th May.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Here you go....*

You have to book an appointment for PCC and on the scheduled date visit the concerned PSK for the PCC.

Read this link for details:-

*Steps for applying for PCC*

If the address in your passport is same as your Present address then you can expect to receive your PCC on the same day, else you will have to go through the Police Verification process.

For document list refer to passport website.





savite said:


> Hi Archana,
> 
> Can you please tell me the formalities required for PCC and also if we need to take a prior appointment fot it?Also,how long does it take for PCC?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

||| Congratulations & All The Best |||




Ruth14 said:


> We got our grant on Wednesday - my boyfriend was the main applicant and I was de facto partner. We lodged our application on 19th March, front loaded all documents (but did not complete form 80), did medicals on 23rd March and visa was direct granted on 5th May.


----------



## sandeepr

raj.aries81 said:


> I have front loaded all the documents including PCC. Like as I already mentioned, above is my medicals status. However, after I login to ImmiAccount I see..The department may require additional documents to support the processing of this application. Documents may be attached using the links available under the Next steps for each person on this application or by using the Attach document button below.Help on Upload Document...just wanted to confirm this would be same for everyone or did I miss out any docs
> 
> Regards
> Raj


Its the same for everyone.


----------



## Jeeten#80

You are on the right track, there isn't any reason for concern.





raj.aries81 said:


> I have front loaded all the documents including PCC. Like as I already mentioned, above is my medicals status. However, after I login to ImmiAccount I see..*The department may require additional documents to support the processing of this application. Documents may be attached using the links available under the Next steps for each person on this application or by using the Attach document button below.Help on Upload Document*...just wanted to confirm this would be same for everyone or did I miss out any docs
> 
> Regards
> Raj


----------



## savite

Thanks a lot Jeeten..


----------



## Archana.r

savite said:


> Hi Archana,
> 
> Can you please tell me the formalities required for PCC and also if we need to take a prior appointment fot it?Also,how long does it take for PCC?
> 
> Thanks


Hello,

India PCC:
You have to create an user id password in the PSK Website
Passport Seva Home | Indian Passport | Passport | Passport Seva Project. Fill in the application form for PCC, upload it there and then book an appointment. It costs 500/-. Do not opt for SMS services as you get the PCC on the same day. Appointments are available immediately and it is almost 4 hours procedure. 
Documents:
1. Request letter addressed to Regional Passport Office stating the reason for PCC and your present residential address. 
2. Self attested passport copy.
3. If your current address is different from what is on the passport, then carry address proof as well. 
I recently got married, so my address was different. I had to carry the marriage certificate and my husband's passport copy as well. Both self attested. 
4. Visa application copy. ( I managed to get it without it. But it is better to have it, else they will delay the process)

There are 3 counters A, B and C. In A, they will scan your documents, upload it and take your picture. In B, they will verify all the uploaded documents. And In C counter, they will give you 2 hard copies of PCC. You will have to get a seal on the PCC, and on your passport.


----------



## rkr1978

Please help....................

I gave my medicals on 7-may-2015.

today in immiaccount when I click health button it shows message as below for all 4 members of family

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime

when I login to emedical it shows "Completed" under each test.

what does this mean... how do I know if these tests were successful or not....really tensed...please guide....


----------



## Jeeten#80

There is no reason for Concern.

Your MEDICALS have been finalized.

When CO is assigned, he will verify ALL your documents including your medicals and would inform you IF there is any problem with your Medicals.

Until then Just relax, you have done your part.





rkr1978 said:


> Please help....................
> 
> I gave my medicals on 7-may-2015.
> 
> today in immiaccount when I click health button it shows message as below for all 4 members of family
> 
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime
> 
> when I login to emedical it shows "Completed" under each test.
> 
> what does this mean... how do I know if these tests were successful or not....really tensed...please guide....


----------



## rkr1978

Jeeten#80 said:


> There is no reason for Concern.
> 
> Your MEDICALS have been finalized.
> 
> When CO is assigned, he will verify ALL your documents including your medicals and would inform you IF there is any problem with your Medicals.
> 
> Until then Just relax, you have done your part.


thanks for information...


----------



## rkr1978

hi jeeten,

don't know but my agent provided me this link...it shows new messages updated in the immiaccount and their meaning...god knows

Agents Gateway – ImmiAccount enhancements


----------



## Jeeten#80

For now just ignore it.

I know how one feels, but its not in your hand.

Wait until you any further update from your Agent or CO.

IF you really want to dig deep into it, THEN check with your agent. You have PAID him for resolving your queries. So :director::typing:





rkr1978 said:


> hi jeeten,
> 
> don't know but my agent provided me this link...it shows new messages updated in the immiaccount and their meaning...god knows
> 
> Agents Gateway – ImmiAccount enhancements


----------



## gsakhuja

Hi

Dear members
I am filing 189 Visa. I have few questions:

1. I have 8+ years of experience. I got my ACS done and they counted 6 years of experience. Now, while filing Visa do I need to mention 8 years exp. or 6 years. While filing ACS I declared whole 8 years but marked first 2 years as irrelevant. Shall I do the same here? 

2. I did not get my wife's skills accessed. Should I mention my wife's degree and experience etc. In Visa application

3. For my kid who is 1.5 years old, there is a question regarding any other legal guardian etc. Other than me So, shall I declare my wife or no one?

I am planning to file visa today. So, prompt reply is greatly appreciated!

Regards
Gaurav

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline.....




gsakhuja said:


> Hi
> 
> Dear members
> I am filing 189 Visa. I have few questions:
> 
> 1. I have 8+ years of experience. I got my ACS done and they counted 6 years of experience. Now, while filing Visa do I need to mention 8 years exp. or 6 years. While filing ACS I declared whole 8 years but marked first 2 years as irrelevant. Shall I do the same here?
> 
> [JEET] - DO as you have indicated in your EOI.
> 
> 
> 2. I did not get my wife's skills accessed. Should I mention my wife's degree and experience etc. In Visa application
> 
> [JEET] - Yes, you should include your Wife's Education and Employment details in your VISA Applicaiton.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. For my kid who is 1.5 years old, there is a question regarding any other legal guardian etc. Other than me So, shall I declare my wife or no one?
> 
> [JEET] - Not sure IF we have to indicate Parents as Legal guardian. Will leave IT FOR OTHER's to answer.
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to file visa today. So, prompt reply is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav


----------



## gsakhuja

Thanks Jeeten!

While filing EOI, I filled first 2 years as irrelevant and rest 6 as relevant. So, in Visa application shall I mark first 2 years as not related ( even though they are of same work exp.)? They did not ask for total experience in EOI - just the breakdown of all employment. But, in visa they are asking for total experience in last 10 years - will it be 6 or 8?

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## gsakhuja

Can anyone please help!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Duplicate your EOI.

As SAID in my earlier post, DO as you have indicated in your EOI.





gsakhuja said:


> Thanks Jeeten!
> 
> While filing EOI, I filled first 2 years as irrelevant and rest 6 as relevant. So, in Visa application shall I mark first 2 years as not related ( even though they are of same work exp.)? They did not ask for total experience in EOI - just the breakdown of all employment. But, in visa they are asking for total experience in last 10 years - will it be 6 or 8?
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav


----------



## anandnilisha

Hi experts,

Need your views please. I have posted a query related to incorrect answer to "Taking prescribed pills & medication" while generation of HAPID. Below is my query posted as a new thread (cannot convert to a link as I only have 2 posts and a link can only be inserted for people having >5 posts)


---------------

Hello all,

Yesterday I went for medicals and during the discussion with the Doctor, I was pointed to an incorrect answer supplied by my husband in emedical referral letter (HAPID form). He has selected "NO" for "Taking prescribed pills and medication" question whereas the answer should have been "Yes" as I take thyroid medicine.

I asked the doctor if my husband can correct this before his comments as has has not done it intentionally, it just happened in the flow (as he was selecting no for 2 other people in the same application). He informed that my husband cannot change this as the letter was already generated. I told him that our intention was clear else we would not have informed him about the medication.

Need your expert guidance on this please. Has anybody faced a similar situation and what was the course of corrective action in this case?

As I donot have access to phycian's comment, I am thinking of writing a letter to the CO (FYI, I still don't have a CO assigned) and attach it to my online application.

I know this forum is the best place to post this question and many thanks in advance for any help that you guys can render.

Regards

A tensed lady 
------------------------------------


Could you please guide the next steps in this case?


----------



## varundev

Ruth14 said:


> We got our grant on Wednesday - my boyfriend was the main applicant and I was de facto partner. We lodged our application on 19th March, front loaded all documents (but did not complete form 80), did medicals on 23rd March and visa was direct granted on 5th May.


Congratulations


----------



## rkr1978

anandnilisha said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Need your views please. I have posted a query related to incorrect answer to "Taking prescribed pills & medication" while generation of HAPID. Below is my query posted as a new thread (cannot convert to a link as I only have 2 posts and a link can only be inserted for people having >5 posts)
> 
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Yesterday I went for medicals and during the discussion with the Doctor, I was pointed to an incorrect answer supplied by my husband in emedical referral letter (HAPID form). He has selected "NO" for "Taking prescribed pills and medication" question whereas the answer should have been "Yes" as I take thyroid medicine.
> 
> I asked the doctor if my husband can correct this before his comments as has has not done it intentionally, it just happened in the flow (as he was selecting no for 2 other people in the same application). He informed that my husband cannot change this as the letter was already generated. I told him that our intention was clear else we would not have informed him about the medication.
> 
> Need your expert guidance on this please. Has anybody faced a similar situation and what was the course of corrective action in this case?
> 
> As I donot have access to phycian's comment, I am thinking of writing a letter to the CO (FYI, I still don't have a CO assigned) and attach it to my online application.
> 
> I know this forum is the best place to post this question and many thanks in advance for any help that you guys can render.
> 
> Regards
> 
> A tensed lady
> ------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Could you please guide the next steps in this case?




hi, this is one of things to take care while filling application as the system is online and data stored . however I think that once your CO gets assigned he will definitely ask the question and you can reply what you said...however since this is thyroid and not a critical illness(severe types are mentioned on immigration site),CO should ideally take your reply in account....
maybe some additional tests may be recommended...

by the way what status you see when you click the health button...also what you see in emedical pdf file.


----------



## alimansoor

Hello Guys,

I have lodged my application with my wife and a 3 yr old son on April 20th . I am getting prepared to arrange for PCC and medicals. However, my wife is pregnant and we are expecting a new born in September. I would like to add the new born to the application as well and I believe its not safe to get Xray done for my wife while she is pregnant.

Anybody in similar situation?

How do you guys think I should take my application forward. M confused...

Thanks


----------



## anandnilisha

Hi rkr1978, online link says that medical is in process. emedical pdf I cannot check as system always shows unavailable..

I have all the history since the disease was diagnosed hence providing details should be ok. Additional tests are also fine as anyways I get regular checkups done every 6 months.


----------



## usmansshaikh

alimansoor said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my application with my wife and a 3 yr old son on April 20th . I am getting prepared to arrange for PCC and medicals. However, my wife is pregnant and we are expecting a new born in September. I would like to add the new born to the application as well and I believe its not safe to get Xray done for my wife while she is pregnant.
> 
> Anybody in similar situation?
> 
> How do you guys think I should take my application forward. M confused...
> 
> Thanks


Hi Alimansoor,

I am in exactly the same situation, I lodged my application on 11 april and waiting for CO to be assigned while I have uploaded all documents except PCC, Medicals, Forms 80 and 1221.

My wife is also expecting our first baby in early september and we dont to do medicals for her either until we have the baby. As recommended by seniors when I asked this question earlier, upload as much data as you can and wait for CO to be assigned, once the CO asks you for medical, tell him your situation along with proof from your local hospital and ask to delay the medical. CO will allow putting your application on hold until such time the baby is born and you have added them to your application then you can do medicals for all of you together.

Hope this answers your questions.

Good Luck!


----------



## rkr1978

anandnilisha said:


> Hi rkr1978, online link says that medical is in process. emedical pdf I cannot check as system always shows unavailable..
> 
> I have all the history since the disease was diagnosed hence providing details should be ok. Additional tests are also fine as anyways I get regular checkups done every 6 months.




may in next 4-5 days you will be able to see exact status. let us know

see the below link
Agents Gateway – ImmiAccount enhancements

this shows various messages which you can expect and their interpretation.

As per your case, I doubt it will be that problem since as said earlier its not a major illness. however I always have maintained never make haste in filling any information...as they say haste makes waste...things will fall in place for you....

only let us know message updated after 4-5 days.


----------



## rkr1978

anandnilisha said:


> Hi rkr1978, online link says that medical is in process. emedical pdf I cannot check as system always shows unavailable..
> 
> I have all the history since the disease was diagnosed hence providing details should be ok. Additional tests are also fine as anyways I get regular checkups done every 6 months.


and one more thing...you can remove tensed lady from signature...you really don't need to get worried....this is not first case...many a times CO must be getting such cases....that does not mean CO will reject all cases without clarifications...


----------



## anandnilisha

, thanks. 

I have uploaded form 1023 along with a cover letter. Many thanks for your time in answering my question


----------



## nonee17

I have uploaded my Polio certificate dated July-2014. Does that mean that I might get my IED for July-2015 ??? If so I am screwed big time






.


----------



## alimansoor

Thanks Usman,

Let me wait for the CO to be assigned and request for the extension. 

Please keep us updated on the progress for your case. Hopefully you will be assigned a CO before I do.

Regards


----------



## dhananjaya.k

Dear experts,

Can anyone advise me for below questions.

1) I need to get my son & daughters birth certificates translation from Kannada to English Language. Does anybody know good translators in Bangalore-India.
After translation do we notarize those documents?

2) I had selected "Masters degree(Others)" and selected "NO" to applicant completed or enrolled in any studies in Visa Application, So I had not yet submitted her educational documents which are in Kannada local language ---> Does CO would not ask her educational documents? Or shall I upfront submit Form 1023 with correct details and upload spouse educational documents after translation?

Request your advise.


----------



## usmansshaikh

alimansoor said:


> Thanks Usman,
> 
> Let me wait for the CO to be assigned and request for the extension.
> 
> Please keep us updated on the progress for your case. Hopefully you will be assigned a CO before I do.
> 
> Regards



Sure will do.


----------



## sandeepr

I got the grant just now for myself and my wife. Its been a long journey, I will write a separate post regarding my journey. All the best folks. Cheers. Time to open fiddich. Saving it from past 1.5 yrs.


----------



## plug007

Congrats Sandeep. Hope your Faddish party would be memorable Enjoy. I have lodged Visa on 28-MAR. Eagerly waiting for some news. First grant for this week. Lucky folks.


----------



## sandeepr

plug007 said:


> Congrats Sandeep. Hope your Faddish party would be memorable Enjoy. I have lodged Visa on 28-MAR. Eagerly waiting for some news. First grant for this week. Lucky folks.


Thanks mate. Sure will enjoy my fiddich and wish u best of luck, I think u might get it this week as per ur date.


----------



## raj.aries81

plug007 said:


> Congrats Sandeep. Hope your Faddish party would be memorable Enjoy. I have lodged Visa on 28-MAR. Eagerly waiting for some news. First grant for this week. Lucky folks.


Hi Sandeep..What is the SOL code that you have applied for ?I have applied for 261313 on 29-Mar-2015 and waiting for the grant ...


----------



## ~Sparkplug~

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you don't have payslips, then they might ask for Income Tax return for that year OR any other such document.
> 
> Its up to the CO as to what documents he might ask.
> 
> They won't reject your application until they give you a fair chance to produce required documents.
> 
> So don't think on that lines. As far as you are truthful, there won't be any reason for concern.
> 
> In worst case IF you aren't able to produce documents as requested for a particular employment to the satisfaction of the CO, they might just NOT consider that employment. This was done for some applicant in this forum. Not sure who that was.


Thank you for the prompt reply.

I do have the reference letter with which I got the ACS done. The salary was low to pay tax so I was paid in hand. I will wait and see.

Thanks:fingerscrossed:


----------



## XINGSINGH

sandeepr said:


> I got the grant just now for myself and my wife. Its been a long journey, I will write a separate post regarding my journey. All the best folks. Cheers. Time to open fiddich. Saving it from past 1.5 yrs.


Congrats


----------



## gsakhuja

Hi Experts
Is PCC required for kids for 189 visa? My kid is <2 years old. Pleae confirm.

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## anonimus

gsakhuja said:


> Hi Experts
> Is PCC required for kids for 189 visa? My kid is <2 years old. Pleae confirm.
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav


Only 16years old and above.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Not required* for kids below 16 years and below.


*Following is an excerpt from IMMI website...*

REF: *When is a police certificate required?*

************************************************************

*When is a police certificate required?*

If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.

The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor, or must cover the whole time you were in a country.

For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.

************************************************************





gsakhuja said:


> Hi Experts
> Is PCC required for kids for 189 visa? My kid is <2 years old. Pleae confirm.
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav


----------



## sandeepr

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats


Thanks bro.


----------



## jango28

sandeepr said:


> I got the grant just now for myself and my wife. Its been a long journey, I will write a separate post regarding my journey. All the best folks. Cheers. Time to open fiddich. Saving it from past 1.5 yrs.


Congrats!


----------



## cooldude555

sandeepr said:


> I got the grant just now for myself and my wife. Its been a long journey, I will write a separate post regarding my journey. All the best folks. Cheers. Time to open fiddich. Saving it from past 1.5 yrs.


Hearty congratulations Sandeep :second:.

Cheers...


----------



## sandeepr

jango28 said:


> Congrats!


Thanks bro.


----------



## sandeepr

cooldude555 said:


> Hearty congratulations Sandeep :second:.
> 
> Cheers...


Thanks bro.


----------



## mahi31

Congrats dear


----------



## rameshkd

Hi Guys

My office has moved to a new campus, hence there is a change in Employer address. Should I be submitting form 1022, reporting the new office address ?


----------



## gsakhuja

Thanks for the reply experts!

What are various stages after filing 189 Visa?


----------



## Solidmac

Solidmac said:


> Looks like not much 189 grants are happening for the past 1week. Any ideas on why?
> 
> Also, it's been 30 days since I submitted my docs, no grant yet. Does 28 days means 28 working days, or 28days including holidays and weekend.


Any grants in May.... Can't see much in tracker...


----------



## nonee17

38 days and waiting for CO allocation...:noidea::ranger:


----------



## rameshkd

Solidmac said:


> Any grants in May.... Can't see much in tracker...


I'm in the same boat as you, 2 weeks since I uploaded all additional docs yet no progress. I did call up the GSM helpdesk but they did not confirm anything on the grant.


----------



## piyush1132003

rameshkd said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, 2 weeks since I uploaded all additional docs yet no progress. I did call up the GSM helpdesk but they did not confirm anything on the grant.


Same here...i also uploaded requested document.
I am still waiting.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## gsakhuja

Hi Experts
Is there any link where we can track 189 Visa progress? What are various stages in 189 process? How much time is taken these days for grant. I filed my visa application on 10 may and planning to upload all docs before CO allocation. I need to plan my resignation timeline. I would really appreciate replies.

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## jango28

rameshkd said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, 2 weeks since I uploaded all additional docs yet no progress. I did call up the GSM helpdesk but they did not confirm anything on the grant.


Copy that...4th week running post CO contact and docs upload


----------



## piyush1132003

jango28 said:


> Copy that...4th week running post CO contact and docs upload


Do you think calling them would help us to get grant early ? 
Not sure :-(

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Solidmac

piyush1132003 said:


> Do you think calling them would help us to get grant early ?
> Not sure :-(
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


I am using an immigration agent, and he is not willing to call. Says wait it will come... Don't know why he is not calling &#55357;&#56851;


----------



## pc101

Even i've been waiting for 4 weeks post uploading documents requested by CO. Tried calling, they said it will be taken up by the end of may.


----------



## ravi.ahuja21

*ACS Assesment Query*

Hi Folks,

I am currently working as a Tech Lead in a IT company in the Business Analytic's Department.

I have around 7.9 years of IT experience and my key skills are Cognos BI & TM1. 

I have been going through the posts in the forum and I have collated all the documents required for ACS assessment, however before I submit the application my concern is I have done Bachelors in Commerce from Mumbai University and Masters in Commerce (Correspondence) from Mumbai University.

I want to understand if ACS will deduct my experience, if yes then how much? Also should I apply as a Software Engineer or Business Analyst ( my key roles & responsibilities have always been developer/Architect)

Your quick responses will help me to take a prompt decision.

Cheers!


----------



## chinto

Hi,Everyone,Im new to this forum,Iam an HR Having 8yrs exp .I got a call from a consultancy in delhi,For work permit visa.1.5 l for process and work permit and remaining 1.5 Lakh after job to be given after first month salary.Im confused .Need quidance


----------



## gagandeep2900

rkr1978 said:


> has CO been assigned...what is status in immiaccount..what is status when you click "get health details" button


HI

No CO assigned yet .

Application status in Immi account : ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS

Health details : 
Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.

Any idea when will i get CO or Grant?


----------



## rkr1978

gagandeep2900 said:


> HI
> 
> No CO assigned yet .
> 
> Application status in Immi account : ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS
> 
> Health details :
> Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> Any idea when will i get CO or Grant?



then where do you see Incomplete?


----------



## rkr1978

gagandeep2900 said:


> HI
> 
> No CO assigned yet .
> 
> Application status in Immi account : ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS
> 
> Health details :
> Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> Any idea when will i get CO or Grant?




oops..sorry..ignore of my above post...Your immiaccount says ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS...it means you have been allocated CO...I think in this week you should get direct grant...


----------



## rameshkd

pc101 said:


> Even i've been waiting for 4 weeks post uploading documents requested by CO. Tried calling, they said it will be taken up by the end of may.


Calling DIBP is of no use, I don't understand how some other members have got grants within 30 mins after making a call. They just read out a standard script "we'll contact you if any further information required"


----------



## cooldude555

chinto said:


> Hi,Everyone,Im new to this forum,Iam an HR Having 8yrs exp .I got a call from a consultancy in delhi,For work permit visa.1.5 l for process and work permit and remaining 1.5 Lakh after job to be given after first month salary.Im confused .Need quidance


Hey,

If am in your place, I would never proceed with these kind of offers.

First of all, a consultancy can only 'assist' you in finding a job and can never 'guarantee' your placement. 

Lastly, getting a work permit, by far is one of the most difficult paths to travel abroad unless the company you work for sponsors you, in which case you can work onsite.

As you have 8 years of experience, I would suggest you to apply for a 189 or a 190 visa if you are intending to migrate to Australia. You can check your eligibility and calculate your points on the Australian immigration website. 

If you are still doubtful about the process involved, you can always consult a renowned migration consultant in your city of residence.

And yes, this forum can provide you loads of information with regards to any immigration query that you might have.

Don't fall prey to spurious consultancies. Good luck.

Cheers


----------



## rkr1978

are CO assigned as per occupation code. I mean does some CO specifically take up cases for IT and accountants. 


Also is there an priority of occupation codes by the CO


----------



## jango28

rameshkd said:


> Calling DIBP is of no use, I don't understand how some other members have got grants within 30 mins after making a call. They just read out a standard script "we'll contact you if any further information required"


That is correct...reading those comments only I was hoping to get 'Granted' in 30-60mins post making the call. That turned out to be futile...all they read say is we have received all docs from you and get back to you..upon insisting they say there are other people in the visa queue and we have to be fair to all...


----------



## jango28

What I decipher from this is we are stuck because of the 28 days CO has given us to provide documents. Even though we provided it within a few hours, they will wait till the end of 28 days to proceed with our respective cases.


----------



## rkr1978

jango28 said:


> What I decipher from this is we are stuck because of the 28 days CO has given us to provide documents. Even though we provided it within a few hours, they will wait till the end of 28 days to proceed with our respective cases.


yes you are right...same happened with me during ACS phase when ACS requested some documents with deadline of 21 days which I gave in few minutes but my assessment was done after 21 days


----------



## gsakhuja

gsakhuja said:


> gsakhuja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts
> Is there any link where we can track 189 Visa progress? What are various stages in 189 process? How much time is taken these days for grant. I filed my visa application on 10 may and planning to upload all docs before CO allocation. I need to plan my resignation timeline. I would really appreciate replies.
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please reply
Click to expand...




Experts
I am looking for help. Please reply!

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## amitkal

Hi guys,

I am planning to lodge my EOI under 189 in 2613 (occupation ID). However, when i checked
SkillSelect for ceiling value of occupation, i see that it is almost reached 4957/5005. 
My question is, should i still lodge my EOI or should i wait till the ceiling values are reset (which is 1st July, I guess)?


----------



## batcoder0619

amitkal said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am planning to lodge my EOI under 189 in 2613 (occupation ID). However, when i checked
> SkillSelect for ceiling value of occupation, i see that it is almost reached 4957/5005.
> My question is, should i still lodge my EOI or should i wait till the ceiling values are reset (which is 1st July, I guess)?


Hi,

That ceiling value is as of 24th April round. It hasn't been updated for last round 8th May. I doubt after last round there would be any places left. 
Best would be for you to lodge EOI and wait for July round.


----------



## nicemathan

For which country and throw in some details on your conversation with the *ANGEL* agent



chinto said:


> Hi,Everyone,Im new to this forum,Iam an HR Having 8yrs exp .I got a call from a consultancy in delhi,For work permit visa.1.5 l for process and work permit and remaining 1.5 Lakh after job to be given after first month salary.Im confused .Need quidance


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Ravi,

Your question *- I want to understand if ACS will deduct my experience, if yes then how much? Also should I apply as a Software Engineer or Business Analyst ( my key roles & responsibilities have always been developer/Architect)*

I have few follow-up queries.

Have you gone through the job code descriptions, 

if yes, 

You are the best person to choose which job code suits your R&R the most. If you are not sure after 7.9 years; which code to select; :confused2: how come forum members like us will be able to guide based on your very brief description  

else

Please go through the job code descriptions to identify the best code for you.



ravi.ahuja21 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am currently working as a Tech Lead in a IT company in the Business Analytic's Department.
> 
> I have around 7.9 years of IT experience and my key skills are Cognos BI & TM1.
> 
> I have been going through the posts in the forum and I have collated all the documents required for ACS assessment, however before I submit the application my concern is I have done Bachelors in Commerce from Mumbai University and Masters in Commerce (Correspondence) from Mumbai University.
> 
> I want to understand if ACS will deduct my experience, if yes then how much? Also should I apply as a Software Engineer or Business Analyst ( my key roles & responsibilities have always been developer/Architect)
> 
> Your quick responses will help me to take a prompt decision.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## amitkal

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi,
> 
> That ceiling value is as of 24th April round. It hasn't been updated for last round 8th May. I doubt after last round there would be any places left.
> Best would be for you to lodge EOI and wait for July round.


So you are suggesting to lodge EOI but wait to apply for visa until July?


----------



## batcoder0619

amitkal said:


> So you are suggesting to lodge EOI but wait to apply for visa until July?


Yes if you have 60 points you will be put on queue. So better to lodge EOI in advance.


----------



## rameshkd

gsakhuja said:


> Hi Experts Is there any link where we can track 189 Visa progress? What are various stages in 189 process? How much time is taken these days for grant. I filed my visa application on 10 may and planning to upload all docs before CO allocation. I need to plan my resignation timeline. I would really appreciate replies. Regards Gaurav


Follow the tracker in my signature.


----------



## gsakhuja

rameshkd said:


> gsakhuja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts Is there any link where we can track 189 Visa progress? What are various stages in 189 process? How much time is taken these days for grant. I filed my visa application on 10 may and planning to upload all docs before CO allocation. I need to plan my resignation timeline. I would really appreciate replies. Regards Gaurav
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the tracker in my signature.
Click to expand...


Sorry Ramesh, but cant see any signature. Can you please share the tracker here


----------



## haseeb0703

so the status of my application changed along with the date ??
status and date last night - application in progress 04-apr-15
status and date this morning - application received 28-apr-15


does anyone know whats happening ? i had the confirmation of receiving from immi on 4th apr when i lodged the visa.

my timeline

EOI submitted : 16-feb-2015
invitation: 13th-mar-2015
visa lodged: 04-apr-2015
documents frontloaded along with payment: 04-apr-2015
medical : 20- apr-2015


----------



## rameshkd

haseeb0703 said:


> so the status of my application changed along with the date ??
> status and date last night - application in progress 04-apr-15
> status and date this morning - application received 28-apr-15
> 
> 
> does anyone know whats happening ? i had the confirmation of receiving from immi on 4th apr when i lodged the visa.
> 
> my timeline
> 
> EOI submitted : 16-feb-2015
> invitation: 13th-mar-2015
> visa lodged: 04-apr-2015
> documents frontloaded along with payment: 04-apr-2015
> medical : 20- apr-2015


Check this, Agents Gateway – ImmiAccount enhancements


----------



## gsakhuja

gsakhuja said:


> rameshkd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsakhuja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts Is there any link where we can track 189 Visa progress? What are various stages in 189 process? How much time is taken these days for grant. I filed my visa application on 10 may and planning to upload all docs before CO allocation. I need to plan my resignation timeline. I would really appreciate replies. Regards Gaurav
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the tracker in my signature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Ramesh!
> 
> But I could find any tracker link. Can you please share the link here.
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav
Click to expand...


----------



## rameshkd

gsakhuja said:


> gsakhuja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ramesh!
> 
> But I could find any tracker link. Can you please share the link here.
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav
> 
> 
> 
> 189 Visa Tracker :http://tinyurl.com/oldpws7
Click to expand...


----------



## stidleyfied

haseeb0703 said:


> so the status of my application changed along with the date ??
> status and date last night - application in progress 04-apr-15
> status and date this morning - application received 28-apr-15
> 
> 
> does anyone know whats happening ? i had the confirmation of receiving from immi on 4th apr when i lodged the visa.
> 
> my timeline
> 
> EOI submitted : 16-feb-2015
> invitation: 13th-mar-2015
> visa lodged: 04-apr-2015
> documents frontloaded along with payment: 04-apr-2015
> medical : 20- apr-2015



mine too. from assessment in progress to application received


----------



## Amuki

stidleyfied said:


> mine too. from assessment in progress to application received


Same happened with me. However, if I click on the TRN, then t he application received and fee submitted is shown as 1st March. All these things are really making me tense


----------



## rameshkd

Has there been any grant this week ? Things have slowed down suddenly.


----------



## rkr1978

rameshkd said:


> Has there been any grant this week ? Things have slowed down suddenly.


why did CO ask for 1221. did you not upload form 80 initially.


----------



## rameshkd

rkr1978 said:


> why did CO ask for 1221. did you not upload form 80 initially.


Had I known why, I would've updated 1221 as well. 1221 is just a subset of 80, yet I was asked for it. I've no idea, as to why.


----------



## rkr1978

rameshkd said:


> Had I known why, I would've updated 1221 as well. 1221 is just a subset of 80, yet I was asked for it. I've no idea, as to why.


I have uploaded only form80. My agent told me that that's sufficient.
so just wanted to make sure whether you had uploaded form80 and still co asked for 1221.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Hello experts
I lodged my application on 25 march and until yesterday my status was Assessment in progress but today it changed to Application received
What could be the reason for this?
Im bit tensed about this change in status


----------



## rkr1978

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello experts
> I lodged my application on 25 march and until yesterday my status was Assessment in progress but today it changed to Application received
> What could be the reason for this?
> Im bit tensed about this change in status


I think this is a system software issue...please wait don't panic....check after 1-2 days...this has happened in past too ....


----------



## jango28

rkr1978 said:


> I have uploaded only form80. My agent told me that that's sufficient.
> so just wanted to make sure whether you had uploaded form80 and still co asked for 1221.


So front loading a 17-page form (Form 80) will be processed pretty quickly - say 55-60 days to grant from lodgement.
Don't frontload it and when CO asks for it, the same form takes weeks to process..thats weird..seems like COs work according to their whims and fancies..


----------



## rkr1978

jango28 said:


> So front loading a 17-page form (Form 80) will be processed pretty quickly - say 55-60 days to grant from lodgement.
> Don't frontload it and when CO asks for it, the same form takes weeks to process..thats weird..seems like COs work according to their whims and fancies..


jango....to add further it depends on team assigned and number of cases under review...either of Adelaide or Brisbane team are quickest...atleast once you are asked with simple documents like form80, medical , pcc you are near grant....


----------



## jango28

rkr1978 said:


> jango....to add further it depends on team assigned and number of cases under review...either of Adelaide or Brisbane team are quickest...atleast once you are asked with simple documents like form80, medical , pcc you are near grant....


Yup even I heard that..Adelaide team 2 is the quickest and my case is assigned to it 
Its been precisely 23 days I submitted all docs...waiting for the 28 days to be over :juggle:


----------



## rameshkd

jango28 said:


> So front loading a 17-page form (Form 80) will be processed pretty quickly - say 55-60 days to grant from lodgement.
> Don't frontload it and when CO asks for it, the same form takes weeks to process..thats weird..seems like COs work according to their whims and fancies..


That's true. There seems to be no fixed workflow. My file was picked up on 49th day and asked for 1221 & CV. Had I front loaded, I would've got the grant same. Now that I loaded those docs on 50th day, I'm still clueless about my grant even on day 64. Only DIBP knows how they work :noidea:


----------



## rkr1978

jango28 said:


> Yup even I heard that..Adelaide team 2 is the quickest and my case is assigned to it
> Its been precisely 23 days I submitted all docs...waiting for the 28 days to be over :juggle:


in that case call them on 28th day...there are some posts where calling has resulted in grant


----------



## jango28

rameshkd said:


> That's true. There seems to be no fixed workflow. My file was picked up on 49th day and asked for 1221 & CV. Had I front loaded, I would've got the grant same. Now that I loaded those docs on 50th day, I'm still clueless about my grant even on day 64. Only DIBP knows how they work :noidea:


Exactly same as my case too...file picked up on 49th day, docs uploaded by next working day and now celebrating 75th day without grant..


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

rkr1978 said:


> I think this is a system software issue...please wait don't panic....check after 1-2 days...this has happened in past too ....


Thanks for your reply...now it will settle down some nerves


----------



## yangtze_yankee

r_alaa82 said:


> Guys ,
> I have logged my visa on 12th April, I am expecting a babe beg of June, therefore i am not going to do medical until the babe is born.
> once the babe is born . what should i do? i believe there would be a form to add new applicant? how long do you think it would take when i added the applicant till case is decided ?
> do you think this would delay the process significantly?
> and do i need to do medical test for the babe ?


1022 form. This may help:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../86047-answering-form-1022-a.html#post2357273

Once born, adding a baby should not delay the process, since he/she is so innocent  You only need to prove it's your baby (birth certificate).

You will have to do medicals for the baby, but the process is quite simple - only regular checks, without x-ray or HIV test.


----------



## rameshkd

jango28 said:


> Exactly same as my case too...file picked up on 49th day, docs uploaded by next working day and now celebrating 75th day without grant..


In that case you'll be completing your 28th day on Fri. Somehow, I feel DIBP is too lazy on Friday, I've hardly seen any grants on Fri in the tracker. Hopefully, you get some good news on Monday. I'll be monitoring your status.


----------



## ravi.ahuja21

*ACS Assesment Query*



nicemathan said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> Your question *- I want to understand if ACS will deduct my experience, if yes then how much? Also should I apply as a Software Engineer or Business Analyst ( my key roles & responsibilities have always been developer/Architect)*
> 
> I have few follow-up queries.
> 
> Have you gone through the job code descriptions,
> 
> if yes,
> 
> You are the best person to choose which job code suits your R&R the most. If you are not sure after 7.9 years; which code to select; :confused2: how come forum members like us will be able to guide based on your very brief description
> 
> else
> 
> Please go through the job code descriptions to identify the best code for you.


Hi,

Thanks for guidance, I have gone through the job codes and I will fall under the category 2613XX (Analyst Programmer).

Before I proceed with ACS, I wanted to know if the number of years of work ex will be deducted since I am from a commerce background and have been working in IT since last 7.9 years.

I have done IT certifications and diploma courses but those are from private institutes. So I am not sure if they will consider the entire 7.9 years of work ex or at least 5 years of work ex so that I can get the points for work ex.


----------



## sabbys77

rameshkd said:


> In that case you'll be completing your 28th day on Fri. Somehow, I feel DIBP is too lazy on Friday, I've hardly seen any grants on Fri in the tracker. Hopefully, you get some good news on Monday. I'll be monitoring your status.


Hi Ramesh

1221 is usually asked if you have previous travel history or you have changed your residence quite often.
Is that in your case?
Moreover CO have specifically asked your CV (any idea have your background verification has been done in your present company?)

These are just my personal assumption as the current flow shows grants are there once you you upload required documents.

Anyway goodluck and I wish you receive your grant soon.


----------



## rameshkd

sabbys77 said:


> Hi Ramesh
> 
> 1221 is usually asked if you have previous travel history or you have changed your residence quite often.
> Is that in your case?
> Moreover CO have specifically asked your CV (any idea have your background verification has been done in your present company?)
> 
> These are just my personal assumption as the current flow shows grants are there once you you upload required documents.
> 
> Anyway goodluck and I wish you receive your grant soon.


In the last 10 years, I've 4 overseas visits 3 of them to Aus & again 3-4 different residence address. But what I did not understand is, 1221 does not ask for any of these details. 1221 is very basic, took me only 10 mins to complete.
I'll check with my colleagues if they received any verification calls.


----------



## tirupoti

rameshkd said:


> In the last 10 years, I've 4 overseas visits 3 of them to Aus & again 3-4 different residence address. But what I did not understand is, 1221 does not ask for any of these details. 1221 is very basic, took me only 10 mins to complete.
> I'll check with my colleagues if they received any verification calls.


only 10 minute for 1221... !!!


----------



## rkr1978

tirupoti said:


> only 10 minute for 1221... !!!


hi tirupoti,

why there was difference of nearly 10 months between your visa date and grant date...


----------



## explorer101

*Status went back to "Application Received"*

Guys,

My visa application status has changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Application Received" today. Weird right? Should I be worried?
I haven't been contacted by CO also.


----------



## Suganya Narayanan

*First time Queries*

Hi All,

I browsed through some of the posts and really feel confident that i can lodge the documents for the visa on our own.Though I have few queries before we proceed further. It would be great if the members of this group can help us:
When we consulted few consultancies in Chennai they had told us that if ‘m the primary applicant then I will not be eligible for a skill assessment as per the new rule I have only 3.5 years’ experience in IT Industry whereas my education is in Electrical & Electronics Engineering. I would like to know if this is true or whether I will be eligible to apply for skill assessment now? According to them my 3 years of work experience will not be considered as ‘m studied in Non-IT and working in IT so I will have to have another year experience to even apply for skills assessment. Is this true?
I heard that for partner skills 5 points will be provided if the partner applies for skills assessment and is eligible.Is this correct?


I have consolidated our details below : 
ME:
AGE: 25
Education: B.E(Electrical & Electronics Engineering)
Experience: 3.5 Years
Current company: Tata Consultancy Services
Designation: Systems Engineer
IELTS:9/8.5/7/6.5 Overall 8 (Planning to write again to get a 7 or 8)


SPOUSE:
AGE: 28
Education: B.E(Electronics & Communication Engineering), M.B.A(Airline & Airport Management)
Experience: 6.5 Years
Current company: Infosys Pvt Ltd
Designation: Technology Analyst
IELTS: 8/7/6.5/6-Overall 7

We would apply under the role DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER in SUBCLASS 189.

Please suggest is it advisable to launch the visa on our own or is it better to get a consultant's help here? If so give some good pointers too

I know the post is too long but it would be really helpful if anyone can guide us here:

Thanks,
Suganya


----------



## jimypk

If some one loss acs assessment leter, then is there any way to get a copy from acs.

189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## rkr1978

Please find my comments below




suganya narayanan said:


> hi all,
> 
> i browsed through some of the posts and really feel confident that i can lodge the documents for the visa on our own.though i have few queries before we proceed further. It would be great if the members of this group can help us:
> When we consulted few consultancies in chennai they had told us that if ‘m the primary applicant then i will not be eligible for a skill assessment as per the new rule i have only 3.5 years’ experience in it industry whereas my education is in electrical & electronics engineering. I would like to know if this is true or whether i will be eligible to apply for skill assessment now?
> =>please go through this link Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
> 
> 1) i done skill assessment in dec 14. Don't think rules have changed.
> 2) you can apply for skill assessment. But you have to reach magical points of 60
> 3) in the link you can easily make how you can make 60 points.
> 4) since you and husband are in age 25-32 you will get 30 points
> 5)your education will give you 15 points (as you are be)
> 6) prob is ur ielts score as you currently get 0 points. Try to get atleast 7.
> 7)your work exp will be considered as 0 points as acs will deduct . But maybe if you make husband as primary , he may get 5 points.
> 8) additional 5 points for spouse possible.
> 
> However ielts score of 7 atleast gives 10 points , so you get (age 30, education 15,ielts 10, work exp(husband) 5, spouse 5) this will be good
> 
> according to them my 3 years of work experience will not be considered as ‘m studied in non-it and working in it so i will have to have another year experience to even apply for skills assessment. Is this true?
> 
> yes..you cannot claim points for work exp
> i heard that for partner skills 5 points will be provided if the partner applies for skills assessment and is eligible.is this correct?
> 
> yes..
> i have consolidated our details below :
> Me:
> Age: 25
> education: B.e(electrical & electronics engineering)
> experience: 3.5 years
> current company: Tata consultancy services
> designation: Systems engineer
> ielts:9/8.5/7/6.5 overall 8 (planning to write again to get a 7 or 8)
> 
> 
> spouse:
> Age: 28
> education: B.e(electronics & communication engineering), m.b.a(airline & airport management)
> experience: 6.5 years
> current company: Infosys pvt ltd
> designation: Technology analyst
> ielts: 8/7/6.5/6-overall 7
> 
> we would apply under the role developer programmer in subclass 189.
> 
> Please suggest is it advisable to launch the visa on our own or is it better to get a consultant's help here? If so give some good pointers too
> 
> 
> i know the post is too long but it would be really helpful if anyone can guide us here:
> 
> Thanks,
> suganya


----------



## raj.aries81

No news of any grants...I front loaded all the docs...:fingerscrossed:.Is it a good idea to reach out to DIBP and enquire about CO allocation:confused2:


----------



## rkr1978

raj.aries81 said:


> No news of any grants...I front loaded all the docs...:fingerscrossed:.Is it a good idea to reach out to DIBP and enquire about CO allocation:confused2:


it seems movement is between 21-26 march....so may be you are near...check after 1 week I think


----------



## Veronica

anyone promoting competing services on this forum will receive an infraction. 
The point of this forum is to share experiences here not to poach members to competing services. 

Thank you


----------



## About2013

Any New Visa grant or CO allocation ? I lodge Visa on 21-March-2015 , still no CO allocate. Any Idea how much time it will take.


----------



## sandygather

I have submitted my Visa application but not sure how to get the Medicals done. I do not have the HAP ID. Where do I get that from. On Immi account I see a button "Get Health Details". Do I need to click on that to proceed with Health checkup.

Please advice.


----------



## batcoder0619

sandygather said:


> I have submitted my Visa application but not sure how to get the Medicals done. I do not have the HAP ID. Where do I get that from. On Immi account I see a button "Get Health Details". Do I need to click on that to proceed with Health checkup.
> 
> Please advice.


1. Yes you need to click on that button to generate HAP ID.
2. Print the referral letter.
3. Check on link below for your country which doctors support eMedical:
Immigration Panel Physicians
4. Make appointment with doctor
5. On day of appointment take original passport and referral letter and any other docs requested by doc when making appointment.
6. Once doctor examines you, he/she will upload to DIBP directly.
7. DIBP will assess and let you on ImmiAccount of your health status. You don't need to do anything else.

For detailed information: Arranging a Health Examination

Hope this helps.


----------



## rameshkd

raj.aries81 said:


> No news of any grants...I front loaded all the docs...:fingerscrossed:.Is it a good idea to reach out to DIBP and enquire about CO allocation:confused2:


There is no point calling them as there is no clarity on who you would be speaking to, it could be a customer care officer or an actual DIBP officer, but anyways they do not provide you with any fruitful answers. They read out a pretty basic script "you application has been received and currently under review. At this stage we do not need any further details, we'll contact you soon if any further information is required".
You can always try your luck though, if call dial the direct number, 13xx will takes ages.


----------



## raj.aries81

Guys,

I am so excited to share with you that I have received my direct grants today :second: Thanks to all forum members for their valuable sugesstions. I wish all the very best to everyone  .

Regards
Raj


----------



## rameshkd

raj.aries81 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am so excited to share with you that I have received my direct grants today :second: Thanks to all forum members for their valuable sugesstions. I wish all the very best to everyone  .
> 
> Regards
> Raj


Congratulations!!! You din't have to call


----------



## raj.aries81

rameshkd said:


> Congratulations!!! You din't have to call


Thanks Ramesh.. I wish to hear good news from you too soon.


----------



## haseeb0703

raj.aries81 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am so excited to share with you that I have received my direct grants today :second: Thanks to all forum members for their valuable sugesstions. I wish all the very best to everyone  .
> 
> Regards
> Raj


congratulation!!!

hope quick grants for rest of the remaining end of march


----------



## explorer101

Hi Everyone,

I have two questions which might sound silly, but I will go ahead and ask anyway - 

1) How do I know if the CO has been allocated?
2) What is the next step after I get the grant letter? Do I need to send my passport for visa stamping or something? Or I just take a printout of the grant letter and carry with me when I go to Australia?


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

piyush1132003 said:


> Same here...i also uploaded requested document.
> I am still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Same in my case . I too called tem this morning after I had uploaded the docs requested. But not much response from their end.


Waiting ..



189 Visa: 2 Adults , 1 kid | ACS: 261312 : lodged:08/09/14:Additional doc req :09/09/14: Docs upload:12/09/2014:Results:19/09/14 +ve | IELTS :7,7.5,7,7 | EOI:31/10/2014 | Invite: 14/11/2014 |VISA Lodged: 12/01/2015|Documents Attached:13/01/2015|CO allocated:10/03/2015|Additional documents :Health and PCC:13/03/2015|Additonal Docs requested: Singapore PCC: Form80, 1221, resume (spouse)|Uploaded :12/05/2015|


----------



## plug007

Hi,
I was contacted by CO today, requesting
8 years bank statements for employment proof- available with me.

and Medicals with new HAP IDs.

I already done with my medicals before filing VISA Application with different HAP IDs and uploaded reports to VISA application.

Any reasons why CO asked them again. Did they miss looking through my application?
In the new information request letter they didn't state any reason.

Can I reply CO with old medical reports done on 05-MAR-2015?

Thanks in advance for your help,
Regards,
-VIJAY


----------



## nonee17

Hi plug,

Can you tell what was your lodge date ?

Also, did you upload anything for the employment proof of that 8 yr old job ?


Thanks in advanced 



plug007 said:


> Hi,
> I was contacted by CO today, requesting
> 8 years bank statements for employment proof- available with me.
> 
> and Medicals with new HAP IDs.
> 
> I already done with my medicals before filing VISA Application with different HAP IDs and uploaded reports to VISA application.
> 
> Any reasons why CO asked them again. Did they miss looking through my application?
> In the new information request letter they didn't state any reason.
> 
> Can I reply CO with old medical reports done on 05-MAR-2015?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help,
> Regards,
> -VIJAY


----------



## plug007

I have uploaded Offer letter, Referral Letters, 3 months Pay slips and latest FORM 16 earlier.

My Visa Lodge Date is : 28-MAR-2015



nonee17 said:


> Hi plug,
> 
> Can you tell what was your lodge date ?
> 
> Also, did you upload anything for the employment proof of that 8 yr old job ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advanced


----------



## nonee17

plug007 said:


> I have uploaded Offer letter, Referral Letters, 3 months Pay slips and latest FORM 16 earlier.
> 
> My Visa Lodge Date is : 28-MAR-2015


Now I am scared, I have uploaded maximum proofs of my employment record, but still if CO asks me to produce further evidence I might not be able to do...

What will happen in that case ?





.


----------



## rkr1978

plug007 said:


> I have uploaded Offer letter, Referral Letters, 3 months Pay slips and latest FORM 16 earlier.
> 
> My Visa Lodge Date is : 28-MAR-2015


HI PLUG,

It all depends on acs assessment...in your acs letter what is start of skilled employment...for eg... in my case acs letter says

"The following employment after January 2010 is considered to equate.........."


what is the date in your acs letter


----------



## rkr1978

nonee17 said:


> Now I am scared, I have uploaded maximum proofs of my employment record, but still if CO asks me to produce further evidence I might not be able to do...
> 
> What will happen in that case ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



HI nonee,

It all depends on acs assessment...in your acs letter what is start of skilled employment...for eg... in my case acs letter says

"The following employment after January 2010 is considered to equate.........."


what is the date in your acs letter


----------



## gsakhuja

Hi Experts
For 189 visa apart from documents mentioned in application form, do we need to front upload any other documents? such as Form 80 etc. I am planning to front upload all needed docs including PCC and medical so that CO can access all at once and does not have to ask for any doc. I know it depends but still whatever effort I can do.

What are various forms - 80,1221 etc. Which should be uploaded? and is it essential to upload ITRs or Form16 are enough.



Regards
Gaurav


----------



## rkr1978

gsakhuja said:


> Hi Experts
> For 189 visa apart from documents mentioned in application form, do we need to front upload any other documents? such as Form 80 etc. I am planning to front upload all needed docs including PCC and medical so that CO can access all at once and does not have to ask for any doc. I know it depends but still whatever effort I can do.
> 
> What are various forms - 80,1221 etc. Which should be uploaded? and is it essential to upload ITRs or Form16 are enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav


form80 reqd if you are offshore, mostly everyone does that

Form16 for all years accessed by the acs (or other skill assessing body) for skilled employment no ITR required

PCC needed
your scanned photo
passport copy, birth certificate, degree marksheets & certificate, hsc , ssc certificates
acs letter
bank statement pdf for all years accessed by the acs
ielts trf
marriage certificate if married
pancard
all offer, relieving, service certificates


----------



## gsakhuja

rkr1978 said:


> gsakhuja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts
> For 189 visa apart from documents mentioned in application form, do we need to front upload any other documents? such as Form 80 etc. I am planning to front upload all needed docs including PCC and medical so that CO can access all at once and does not have to ask for any doc. I know it depends but still whatever effort I can do.
> 
> What are various forms - 80,1221 etc. Which should be uploaded? and is it essential to upload ITRs or Form16 are enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav
> 
> 
> 
> form80 reqd if you are offshore, mostly everyone does that
> 
> Form16 for all years accessed by the acs (or other skill assessing body) for skilled employment no ITR required
> 
> PCC needed
> your scanned photo
> passport copy, birth certificate, degree marksheets & certificate, hsc , ssc certificates
> acs letter
> bank statement pdf for all years accessed by the acs
> ielts trf
> marriage certificate if married
> pancard
> all offer, relieving, service certificates
Click to expand...



Thanks for the reply!

So, form 1221 is not required?
I had a look at frm 80 and it asks for all places I resided in last 10 years. I have lived in Haryana ( hometown), bangalore and Chandigarh. My current address is Chandigarh. But I do not have any document related to address proof for Chandigarh or Bangalore. Will that be a problem? All documents for me have my hometown address mentioned. 

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## NMCHD

gsakhuja said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> So, form 1221 is not required?
> I had a look at frm 80 and it asks for all places I resided in last 10 years. I have lived in Haryana ( hometown), bangalore and Chandigarh. My current address is Chandigarh. But I do not have any document related to address proof for Chandigarh or Bangalore. Will that be a problem? All documents for me have my hometown address mentioned.
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav


You don't need to provide address proofs. Just mention all addresses and you will be fine.


----------



## mahi31

Hi Friends,

I filed my Visa on 21 March and today CO (Adelaide GSM Team 7) has been allocated. Strangely CO asking the same documents which my agent already uploaded on website. He is also asking to submit form 1221 & 80.

Can anyone help me about CO queries he can asked on call?

Thanks


----------



## rkr1978

mahi31 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> CO has been allocated today. Can anyone help me about CO queries he can asked on call?


good for allocation...ideally they don't call...mostly all communication is official by email.


----------



## beenishimran

How did u know mahi that co has been allocated ?


----------



## cooldude555

plug007 said:


> Hi,
> I was contacted by CO today, requesting
> 8 years bank statements for employment proof- available with me.
> 
> and Medicals with new HAP IDs.
> 
> I already done with my medicals before filing VISA Application with different HAP IDs and uploaded reports to VISA application.
> 
> Any reasons why CO asked them again. Did they miss looking through my application?
> In the new information request letter they didn't state any reason.
> 
> Can I reply CO with old medical reports done on 05-MAR-2015?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help,
> Regards,
> -VIJAY



Hey Vijay,

Am quite surprised that your CO has asked for 8 years bank statements.

I have noticed from one of your posts that you have also submitted 3 pay slips, offer and relieving letters. That being said, have you only submitted 3 pay slips for the entire work experience you claimed points for? Have you submitted Form 16 for all the years? Or just the recent one?

Most of the times CO's would be convinced if you provide the pay slips and Form 16's for the entire duration of your employment. I dont think this has happened in your case.

What other documents have you submitted as employment evidence?

Let us know.

Thanks.


----------



## cooldude555

gsakhuja said:


> Hi Experts
> For 189 visa apart from documents mentioned in application form, do we need to front upload any other documents? such as Form 80 etc. I am planning to front upload all needed docs including PCC and medical so that CO can access all at once and does not have to ask for any doc. I know it depends but still whatever effort I can do.
> 
> What are various forms - 80,1221 etc. Which should be uploaded? and is it essential to upload ITRs or Form16 are enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav



Hey Gaurav,

Its always better to front load all the required documents at the beginning.
If the CO is convinced with your documentation, its a direct grant with no further e-mail communication.

Form 80 is filled by those who has traveled abroad in the last 10 years. If you did, then you have to fill Form 80 and specify all the addresses where you have been. Am not very sure of Form 1221. Probably others can throw some light.

I would suggest you to upload all the Form 16's for the entire work experience you claimed points for and also ITR's if you have them handy. Thumb rule is, the more employment evidence you provide, more are the chances for a direct grant.

By the way, could you please list the documents you are uploading for employment evidence?

Thanks and all the best.


----------



## rkr1978

mahi31 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I filed my Visa on 21 March and today CO (Adelaide GSM Team 7) has been allocated. Strangely CO asking the same documents which my agent already uploaded on website. He is also asking to submit form 1221 & 80.
> 
> Can anyone help me about CO queries he can asked on call?
> 
> Thanks


both forms (1221 and 80)?????????:confused2:
generally they ask for either one.
can you see the documents uploaded by your agent...login to immiaccount and verify


----------



## gsakhuja

cooldude555 said:


> gsakhuja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts
> For 189 visa apart from documents mentioned in application form, do we need to front upload any other documents? such as Form 80 etc. I am planning to front upload all needed docs including PCC and medical so that CO can access all at once and does not have to ask for any doc. I know it depends but still whatever effort I can do.
> 
> What are various forms - 80,1221 etc. Which should be uploaded? and is it essential to upload ITRs or Form16 are enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gaurav,
> 
> Its always better to front load all the required documents at the beginning.
> If the CO is convinced with your documentation, its a direct grant with no further e-mail communication.
> 
> Form 80 is filled by those who has traveled abroad in the last 10 years. If you did, then you have to fill Form 80 and specify all the addresses where you have been. Am not very sure of Form 1221. Probably others can throw some light.
> 
> I would suggest you to upload all the Form 16's for the entire work experience you claimed points for and also ITR's if you have them handy. Thumb rule is, the more employment evidence you provide, more are the chances for a direct grant.
> 
> By the way, could you please list the documents you are uploading for employment evidence?
> 
> Thanks and all the best.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the reply!

I am uploading all offer letters, resignation letters, work experience letters/affidavits, salary slips, form 16s, bank statements for all years marked relevant by ACS. Is it compulsory to upload ITR if I am uploading form16? Or should all these documents suffice?
Yes I have travelled abroad-USA (2 times) and Italy in last 10 years. 
So in form 80, do I need to mention only international travels or even the places I have lived in India as well?
Do I need to provide proofs/PCC for every place?

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## rkr1978

NMCHD said:


> You don't need to provide address proofs. Just mention all addresses and you will be fine.


hi nmchd,

seeing your signature you lodged visa on 5-feb and got grant on 30-mar.

If you can recollect did you upload salary slips till jan15.
and were you asked for salary slips for Feb15


----------



## vinodkrish_r

I travelled to singapore for 8 months in 2013. Now im worried if a PCC is required for that? I dont have it and I'm currently in India. Can someone help me to know what I should be prepared for?


----------



## rkr1978

vinodkrish_r said:


> I travelled to singapore for 8 months in 2013. Now im worried if a PCC is required for that? I dont have it and I'm currently in India. Can someone help me to know what I should be prepared for?


you don't need pcc for your case...pcc required if your stay more than 12 months


----------



## gsakhuja

gsakhuja said:


> cooldude555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsakhuja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts
> For 189 visa apart from documents mentioned in application form, do we need to front upload any other documents? such as Form 80 etc. I am planning to front upload all needed docs including PCC and medical so that CO can access all at once and does not have to ask for any doc. I know it depends but still whatever effort I can do.
> 
> What are various forms - 80,1221 etc. Which should be uploaded? and is it essential to upload ITRs or Form16 are enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gaurav,
> 
> Its always better to front load all the required documents at the beginning.
> If the CO is convinced with your documentation, its a direct grant with no further e-mail communication.
> 
> Form 80 is filled by those who has traveled abroad in the last 10 years. If you did, then you have to fill Form 80 and specify all the addresses where you have been. Am not very sure of Form 1221. Probably others can throw some light.
> 
> I would suggest you to upload all the Form 16's for the entire work experience you claimed points for and also ITR's if you have them handy. Thumb rule is, the more employment evidence you provide, more are the chances for a direct grant.
> 
> By the way, could you please list the documents you are uploading for employment evidence?
> 
> Thanks and all the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I am uploading all offer letters, resignation letters, work experience letters/affidavits, salary slips, form 16s, bank statements for all years marked relevant by ACS. Is it compulsory to upload ITR if I am uploading form16? Or should all these documents suffice?
> Yes I have travelled abroad-USA (2 times) and Italy in last 10 years.
> So in form 80, do I need to mention only international travels or even the places I have lived in India as well?
> Do I need to provide proofs/PCC for every place?
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav
Click to expand...



Please reply


----------



## Jeeten#80

Slight correction......*Regarding FORM 80*

*Form 80 is NOT required IF you are applying from outside Australia (i.e. Offshore Applicants)*.


BUT IT has been observed that PEOPLE who have traveled internationally, are invariably asked to submit Form 80. So people front load it in any case.


*Following is an Excerpt from IMMI website......for reference*

*********************************************************************
In some instances you might also be required to provide personal details to allow additional character checks to be undertaken. Your case officer might ask you to complete the following form:

Form 80—Personal particulars for character assessment (611KB PDF file).
If you are applying for a visa outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information with your application. You will be advised when it is required.

If you are applying in Australia, you should provide this information with your application.


*REF:* FORM 80 | Personal particulars for character assessment

*********************************************************************





rkr1978 said:


> form80 reqd if you are offshore, mostly everyone does that
> 
> Form16 for all years accessed by the acs (or other skill assessing body) for skilled employment no ITR required
> 
> PCC needed
> your scanned photo
> passport copy, birth certificate, degree marksheets & certificate, hsc , ssc certificates
> acs letter
> bank statement pdf for all years accessed by the acs
> ielts trf
> marriage certificate if married
> pancard
> all offer, relieving, service certificates


----------



## plug007

I have not submitted payslips and tax statements for entire duration of ACS assessment. I understand thats why CO asked me for bank statements for 8 years. I uploaded today and responded. Fingers crossed.
Regards,
-VIJAY


----------



## rkr1978

plug007 said:


> I have not submitted payslips and tax statements for entire duration of ACS assessment. I understand thats why CO asked me for bank statements for 8 years. I uploaded today and responded. Fingers crossed.
> Regards,
> -VIJAY


hi plug,

do you mean to say you did not upload documents for the duration considered as skilled by acs.

what I mean here is that ACS mentions clearly that "Following employment after xxx is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to zzz of the ANZSCO code"

so I assume you had not submitted document from xxx period.


----------



## cooldude555

gsakhuja said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I am uploading all offer letters, resignation letters, work experience letters/affidavits, salary slips, form 16s, bank statements for all years marked relevant by ACS. Is it compulsory to upload ITR if I am uploading form16? Or should all these documents suffice?
> Yes I have travelled abroad-USA (2 times) and Italy in last 10 years.
> So in form 80, do I need to mention only international travels or even the places I have lived in India as well?
> Do I need to provide proofs/PCC for every place?
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav



If your stay abroad was for more than a year, then you have to get a PCC from those countries. However, you DO NOT need to provide any proofs of your past addresses.

You only need to mention your international travel details in Form 80. Domestic travel details need not be mentioned.


----------



## rkr1978

cooldude555 said:


> Hey Vijay,
> 
> Am quite surprised that your CO has asked for 8 years bank statements.
> 
> I have noticed from one of your posts that you have also submitted 3 pay slips, offer and relieving letters. That being said, have you only submitted 3 pay slips for the entire work experience you claimed points for? Have you submitted Form 16 for all the years? Or just the recent one?
> 
> Most of the times CO's would be convinced if you provide the pay slips and Form 16's for the entire duration of your employment. I dont think this has happened in your case.
> 
> What other documents have you submitted as employment evidence?
> 
> Let us know.
> 
> Thanks.




hi cooldude,

any idea on whether to upload form16/bank statement/salary slip for the period marked as skilled by ACS or from day one of employment.
Because I remember marking 2 periods in EOI for 1 company as "Is this employment related to nominated occupation": YES, NO


----------



## gsakhuja

cooldude555 said:


> gsakhuja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I am uploading all offer letters, resignation letters, work experience letters/affidavits, salary slips, form 16s, bank statements for all years marked relevant by ACS. Is it compulsory to upload ITR if I am uploading form16? Or should all these documents suffice?
> Yes I have travelled abroad-USA (2 times) and Italy in last 10 years.
> So in form 80, do I need to mention only international travels or even the places I have lived in India as well?
> Do I need to provide proofs/PCC for every place?
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your stay abroad was for more than a year, then you have to get a PCC from those countries. However, you DO NOT need to provide any proofs of your past addresses.
> 
> You only need to mention your international travel details in Form 80. Domestic travel details need not be mentioned.
Click to expand...

Thanks cool dude!

So, I do not need to mention the places I have lived in India in last 10 years? Not travel, about living in a city for job etc.?


----------



## cooldude555

gsakhuja said:


> Thanks cool dude!
> 
> So, I do not need to mention the places I have lived in India in last 10 years? Not travel, about living in a city for job etc.?


No, you do not have to mention the details of the places you have been to within India.


----------



## cooldude555

rkr1978 said:


> hi cooldude,
> 
> any idea on whether to upload form16/bank statement/salary slip for the period marked as skilled by ACS or from day one of employment.
> Because I remember marking 2 periods in EOI for 1 company as "Is this employment related to nominated occupation": YES, NO


I don't think you need to upload supporting documents from day one. You only have to provide documents for the period which has been considered ''skilled'' by ACS.


----------



## rkr1978

cooldude555 said:


> I don't think you need to upload supporting documents from day one. You only have to provide documents for the period which has been considered ''skilled'' by ACS.


even I had same opinion...thanks for confirmation


----------



## IN2USA2AUS

I lodged my 189 application on April 11th, can someone please tell me whats are the current processing dates ?


----------



## batcoder0619

IN2USA2AUS said:


> I lodged my 189 application on April 11th, can someone please tell me whats are the current processing dates ?


Currently those who have lodged end of March are getting contacted by CO or receiving direct grants.


----------



## mahi31

beenishimran said:


> How did u know mahi that co has been allocated ?


Received a mail asking for few documents. My agent told me the status.


----------



## mahi31

rkr1978 said:


> both forms (1221 and 80)?????????:confused2:
> generally they ask for either one.
> can you see the documents uploaded by your agent...login to immiaccount and verify


Ya he is asking for both . and I haven't seen documents upload by agent


----------



## IN2USA2AUS

batcoder0619 said:


> Currently those who have lodged end of March are getting contacted by CO or receiving direct grants.


Thank you for the information. 

I have applied for 189 and at the same time im working with my current US employer to file my Green Card. So if i receive the grant for my Australian PR, do i have to live there? Can i just go to Australia and get the stamping done? Is there an expiry on the PR? 





_______________________
Software Engineer | IELTS : R: 8.5 L: 9 W: 8.5 S: 9, Overall: 8.5 (Jan 2015) | ACS Applied: Sept 2014: | ACS +ve Result: Oct-2014 | EOI: 29-Jan-2015 | Invite: 12-Feb-2015 | Visa Lodged : 4-Apr-2015 | PCC received : 24-Apr-2015 | Medical appeared: 1-May-2015 |


----------



## batcoder0619

IN2USA2AUS said:


> Thank you for the information.
> 
> I have applied for 189 and at the same time im working with my current US employer to file my Green Card. So if i receive the grant for my Australian PR, do i have to live there? Can i just go to Australia and get the stamping done? Is there an expiry on the PR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________
> Software Engineer | IELTS : R: 8.5 L: 9 W: 8.5 S: 9, Overall: 8.5 (Jan 2015) | ACS Applied: Sept 2014: | ACS +ve Result: Oct-2014 | EOI: 29-Jan-2015 | Invite: 12-Feb-2015 | Visa Lodged : 4-Apr-2015 | PCC received : 24-Apr-2015 | Medical appeared: 1-May-2015 |


Yes you can just go and get stamping done before IED. The PR is valid for 5 years from date of grant.


----------



## wildweasel

I noticed many of you were asking about Form 16 and ITR.

From my knowledge , you only need to provide sufficient proof that you were employed during the period assessed by ACS.

The key word here is sufficient. 

For each employment ( Including current employer ) you can upload ALL of the following or some of the following. Do not panic if you don't have everything. Just upload what you have to prove that you have worked during that period.

1. Offer letter/Appointment Letter
2.Payslips 
3.Experience letter
4.Bank Statements (For the period of employment)
5.Form 16/ITR
6.Promotion Letters
7.Statutory Declaration(As uploaded during ACS)

What i uploaded:
1.Payslip(3 payslips per employment)
2.Experience letters
3.Statutory Declaration
4.Bank Statement

I uploaded the above 4 for all the companies i have worked for and i did get a direct grant. So just upload what you have and hope for the best.

Form 80 is mandatory for all applicants applying from Australia. For other's it is case by case basis.

Include all address you have stayed(Called as home) in the past 10 years.
Include all travel details (including vacations) in the past 10 years.

PCC is required only if you have stayed for more than 12 months in that country.

All australian VISA's are paperless. That is its electronic(Like a eticket). You are not required to have it stamped in your passport. 
However, you can get the stamping done but at a extra cost. Google for the cost. I have no idea.

You have to enter the country before the IED. However if you do not stay for more than 2 years in the 5 years of 189 , you may not be eligible for citizenship or Resident Return VISA.


Hope it helps!


----------



## lanecwe

Is it required to upload passport size colored photo? The photo in my passport is black and white.


----------



## wildweasel

lanecwe said:


> Is it required to upload passport size colored photo? The photo in my passport is black and white.


Yes, its required. It does not matter how the photo looks in your passport. 

If worried, upload both a color and 'black and white' passport size photo.


----------



## chikkubinil

I lodged 189 visa in April 24 th.how long does it take to case officer pla reply


----------



## rameshkd

chikkubinil said:


> I lodged 189 visa in April 24 th.how long does it take to case officer pla reply


Take some effort to go through previous posts on the thread, visit the visa tracker and look at people's signatures.
It's surprising how you even think of a case officer just 21 days after visa application.


----------



## chikkubinil

How can I find visa tracker


----------



## rkr1978

thanks wildweasel,

thanks for detailing. However what do you exactly mean by "during the period assessed by ACS".

My case was as follows

Work Experience from 2004- till date when applied to ACS

ACS considered from Jan 2010 as relevant skilled experience

they deducted from 2004-2009 since degree not in computers.

their assessment letter says "*The following employment after January 2010 in considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 of ANZSCO code*"

So according to you for how much duration I need to upload payslips/form16/bank statement





wildweasel said:


> I noticed many of you were asking about Form 16 and ITR.
> 
> From my knowledge , you only need to provide sufficient proof that you were employed during the period assessed by ACS.
> 
> The key word here is sufficient.
> 
> For each employment ( Including current employer ) you can upload ALL of the following or some of the following. Do not panic if you don't have everything. Just upload what you have to prove that you have worked during that period.
> 
> 1. Offer letter/Appointment Letter
> 2.Payslips
> 3.Experience letter
> 4.Bank Statements (For the period of employment)
> 5.Form 16/ITR
> 6.Promotion Letters
> 7.Statutory Declaration(As uploaded during ACS)
> 
> What i uploaded:
> 1.Payslip(3 payslips per employment)
> 2.Experience letters
> 3.Statutory Declaration
> 4.Bank Statement
> 
> I uploaded the above 4 for all the companies i have worked for and i did get a direct grant. So just upload what you have and hope for the best.
> 
> Form 80 is mandatory for all applicants applying from Australia. For other's it is case by case basis.
> 
> Include all address you have stayed(Called as home) in the past 10 years.
> Include all travel details (including vacations) in the past 10 years.
> 
> PCC is required only if you have stayed for more than 12 months in that country.
> 
> All australian VISA's are paperless. That is its electronic(Like a eticket). You are not required to have it stamped in your passport.
> However, you can get the stamping done but at a extra cost. Google for the cost. I have no idea.
> 
> You have to enter the country before the IED. However if you do not stay for more than 2 years in the 5 years of 189 , you may not be eligible for citizenship or Resident Return VISA.
> 
> 
> Hope it helps!


----------



## ibfij

chikkubinil said:


> How can I find visa tracker


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277

This should work


----------



## agoyal

Hi
I have lodged 189 visa on 9th apr. And hoping to get contacted in next 10 days

I have not uploaded any photograph nor did i find any link
Can any one confirm whether we need to upload photo in our application


----------



## plug007

agoyal said:


> Hi
> I have lodged 189 visa on 9th apr. And hoping to get contacted in next 10 days
> 
> I have not uploaded any photograph nor did i find any link
> Can any one confirm whether we need to upload photo in our application


I don't think Photograph required. I have not uploaded and CO didn't ask for it either.


----------



## rkr1978

plug007 said:


> I don't think Photograph required. I have not uploaded and CO didn't ask for it either.


its a part of requirement document checklist for 189. better to upload.
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


----------



## it_guy

Dear All,

It gives me immense happiness to announce that I received the golden email of grant for me and my wife today. 

I would like to thank all the forum members for the valuable help and recommendations that has helped to get the grant. Wishing all the best to all others waiting - you will get it soon.


----------



## rkr1978

it_guy said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It gives me immense happiness to announce that I received the golden email of grant for me and my wife today.
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members for the valuable help and recommendations that has helped to get the grant. Wishing all the best to all others waiting - you will get it soon.


congrattttttttttttttts....Can you please spare a minute and send us template of that golden mail... I mean subject line and body....you mark sensitive contents as xxx


----------



## mahi31

Congrats dear


----------



## rameshkd

Hi Guys

Congratulations to all those who received a grant this.
Could you all please update what was your status of the application. "Application in Progress" or "Application Received" just trying to get my head around the change in status couple of days back.


----------



## it_guy

rkr1978 said:


> congrattttttttttttttts....Can you please spare a minute and send us template of that golden mail... I mean subject line and body....you mark sensitive contents as xxx


Attached the email for you...


----------



## batcoder0619

it_guy said:


> Attached the email for you...


Congrats dude


----------



## it_guy

rameshkd said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Congratulations to all those who received a grant this.
> Could you all please update what was your status of the application. "Application in Progress" or "Application Received" just trying to get my head around the change in status couple of days back.


Mine was changed to "Application Received" some time this week from "Assessment in progress". But could not see any movement - like did not see any CO allocation etc.

Hope that helps, and all the best !


----------



## it_guy

batcoder0619 said:


> Congrats dude


Thanks mate


----------



## vineet85_05

*hii*

Hey Congrats for the grant..
Can you please let us know, what's the maximum time in which one has to fly after getting the grant.

-Vineet



it_guy said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It gives me immense happiness to announce that I received the golden email of grant for me and my wife today.
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members for the valuable help and recommendations that has helped to get the grant. Wishing all the best to all others waiting - you will get it soon.


----------



## it_guy

vineet85_05 said:


> Hey Congrats for the grant..
> Can you please let us know, what's the maximum time in which one has to fly after getting the grant.
> 
> -Vineet


Not sure, I am already onshore..


----------



## vineet85_05

ohk... Thanks anyway



it_guy said:


> Not sure, I am already onshore..


----------



## jango28

it_guy said:


> Mine was changed to "Application Received" some time this week from "Assessment in progress". But could not see any movement - like did not see any CO allocation etc.
> 
> Hope that helps, and all the best !


Congrats! hmmm so second such case this week when change of status back to "Application Received" resulted in a grant - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-8041.html#post7162354 

Looks like DIPB is working in reverse now....wonder whats next!:eyebrows:


----------



## gagandeep2900

it_guy said:


> Mine was changed to "Application Received" some time this week from "Assessment in progress". But could not see any movement - like did not see any CO allocation etc.
> 
> Hope that helps, and all the best !


Even my account status has also changed from "Assessment in Progress" to Application recieved. Visa lodged date :18th march

But no good news yet.

and i have a query , even i have attached only 2 pay slips and that too recent one apart from appointment letter , experience letter and self declaration of my ongoing job of 6 years in same company of which i got skill assessed from Engineers Australia. Do i also attach my Bank statement of last 6 years now with Form16 of previous years. ????


----------



## plug007

gagandeep2900 said:


> Even my account status has also changed from "Assessment in Progress" to Application recieved. Visa lodged date :18th march
> 
> But no good news yet.
> 
> and i have a query , even i have attached only 2 pay slips and that too recent one apart from appointment letter , experience letter and self declaration of my ongoing job of 6 years in same company of which i got skill assessed from Engineers Australia. Do i also attach my Bank statement of last 6 years now with Form16 of previous years. ????


Better you find and attach them. CO asked me for 8 years statement. I have uploaded and emailed back. Eagerly waiting for further response from CO. It might impact Direct Grant and added delays.


----------



## it_guy

gagandeep2900 said:


> Even my account status has also changed from "Assessment in Progress" to Application recieved. Visa lodged date :18th march
> 
> But no good news yet.
> 
> and i have a query , even i have attached only 2 pay slips and that too recent one apart from appointment letter , experience letter and self declaration of my ongoing job of 6 years in same company of which i got skill assessed from Engineers Australia. Do i also attach my Bank statement of last 6 years now with Form16 of previous years. ????


I attached payslip from each quarter, form-16 (for the year when I did not have ITR-V), and ITR-V for all the years; and ATO receipt for Australian Tax deposits.

I'd say, put as much documents as you can to help give enough proofs so that CO does not have any query.

All the best !


----------



## ishugarg

Please help.

I am given ACS approved with 4 years and 11 months but i had mentioned experience of 5 years and 4 days because currently i m working.....

But when i am going to submit EOI, it is showing me experience of 5 years and giving me 10 points.

Please guide what to do


----------



## it_guy

ishugarg said:


> Please help.
> 
> I am given ACS approved with 4 years and 11 months but i had mentioned experience of 5 years and 4 days because currently i m working.....
> 
> But when i am going to submit EOI, it is showing me experience of 5 years and giving me 10 points.
> 
> Please guide what to do


Do not deviate from what is mentioned in the ACS letter. Better wait than face issues later.

All the best !


----------



## rkr1978

it_guy said:


> I attached payslip from each quarter, form-16 (for the year when I did not have ITR-V), and ITR-V for all the years; and ATO receipt for Australian Tax deposits.
> 
> I'd say, put as much documents as you can to help give enough proofs so that CO does not have any query.
> 
> All the best !


hi it guy,
as name suggests I think you must have accessed by acs. did you upload documents for the period which was accessed as skilled employment by acs or from day one of employment


----------



## it_guy

rkr1978 said:


> hi it guy,
> as name suggests I think you must have accessed by acs. did you upload documents for the period which was accessed as skilled employment by acs or from day one of employment


I uploaded the documents only for the experience that was marked as relevant by ACS in my application. If the experience is not relevant, you don't need to prove anything for that.


----------



## plug007

rkr1978 said:


> hi it guy,
> as name suggests I think you must have accessed by acs. did you upload documents for the period which was accessed as skilled employment by acs or from day one of employment


Upload all relevant documents based on ACS assessment. Do not have to upload all documents from day one of employment. CO asked me only documentation based on ACS assessment.


----------



## rkr1978

it_guy said:


> I uploaded the documents only for the experience that was marked as relevant by ACS in my application. If the experience is not relevant, you don't need to prove anything for that.


greatttttttttttt....I think I have asked this question 100 times to every visa holder and got same reply....thanks and enjoy your days...


----------



## rkr1978

plug007 said:


> Upload all relevant documents based on ACS assessment. Do not have to upload all documents from day one of employment. CO asked me only documentation based on ACS assessment.


thanks plug,


----------



## Yasheshi

Hello all experts,

I have received invitation on 8th May 2015 and I have applied for 189 on same day with 60 points. I have read in many threads that we need to upload documents. Could someone please help me from where I can check that which documents I need to upload and from where. When I log in i can see only one line and it does mention application received. I cant find any attachment links.

Also how long does it take to grant 189 visa?

Thanks heaps


----------



## TanuPatel

Hi Yasheshi,

Post logging on to your immiaccount, you need to click on the hyperlink mentioning your reference number under the "List of Application" which will take you to the page where you can start uploading documents.

Hope this helps!

Tanu



Yasheshi said:


> Hello all experts,
> 
> I have received invitation on 8th May 2015 and I have applied for 189 on same day with 60 points. I have read in many threads that we need to upload documents. Could someone please help me from where I can check that which documents I need to upload and from where. When I log in i can see only one line and it does mention application received. I cant find any attachment links.
> 
> Also how long does it take to grant 189 visa?
> 
> Thanks heaps


----------



## rkr1978

it_guy said:


> I uploaded the documents only for the experience that was marked as relevant by ACS in my application. If the experience is not relevant, you don't need to prove anything for that.


hi it_guy,

which additional forms did you upload.

asking specifically please let me know whether you uploaded form80 or form 1221 or both or none.


----------



## it_guy

rkr1978 said:


> hi it_guy,
> 
> which additional forms did you upload.
> 
> asking specifically please let me know whether you uploaded form80 or form 1221 or both or none.


None.. I did not upload either of these forms.


----------



## batcoder0619

it_guy said:


> None.. I did not upload either of these forms.


Are you onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## it_guy

batcoder0619 said:


> Are you onshore or offshore applicant?


Onshore


----------



## captain_hoomi

For "travel documents", is a scan of passport first page as well as signature page enough? And should I include a scan of my expired passport?

And should I upload a copy of form 80 for myself and another copy for my partner now or should I wait for CO to ask for it?

Cheers,


----------



## rkr1978

it_guy said:


> None.. I did not upload either of these forms.



Thanks for the information...More information I try to get about these 2 forms, more I get confused....:confused2:I have uploaded Form80 though.....


----------



## rkr1978

captain_hoomi said:


> For "travel documents", is a scan of passport first page as well as signature page enough? And should I include a scan of my expired passport?
> 
> And should I upload a copy of form 80 for myself and another copy for my partner now or should I wait for CO to ask for it?
> 
> Cheers,


1)Passport should include all main pages (photo,address, sign of passport officer)
2)I haven't included expired passport scan. But recommended if you have any visit during that period. Name the file appropriately.
3)Better to upload form 80 before CO to avail direct grant


----------



## captain_hoomi

rkr1978 said:


> 1)Passport should include all main pages (photo,address, sign of passport officer)
> 2)I haven't included expired passport scan. But recommended if you have any visit during that period. Name the file appropriately.
> 3)Better to upload form 80 before CO to avail direct grant


Should I include scan of visa pages and entrance/exit stamps on passport as well?


----------



## rameshkd

captain_hoomi said:


> Should I include scan of visa pages and entrance/exit stamps on passport as well?


not required


----------



## captain_hoomi

Should me and my partner fill out a separate form 80?


----------



## piyush1132003

captain_hoomi said:


> Should me and my partner fill out a separate form 80?


Yes....it should be separatly filled.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

gagandeep2900 said:


> Even my account status has also changed from "Assessment in Progress" to Application recieved. Visa lodged date :18th march
> 
> But no good news yet.
> 
> and i have a query , even i have attached only 2 pay slips and that too recent one apart from appointment letter , experience letter and self declaration of my ongoing job of 6 years in same company of which i got skill assessed from Engineers Australia. Do i also attach my Bank statement of last 6 years now with Form16 of previous years. ????


What about date..was your date also got changed along with your application status
My original lodgement date was 25 march and status till few days back was "Assessment in progress" but now last updated date has changed to 22 April with status as "Application received"
Now i am not sure whether i should consider my lodgement as 25 march or 22 april


----------



## dee9999

singh_gurinderjit said:


> What about date..was your date also got changed along with your application status
> My original lodgement date was 25 march and status till few days back was "Assessment in progress" but now last updated date has changed to 22 April with status as "Application received"
> Now i am not sure whether i should consider my lodgement as 25 march or 22 april


Is it a sign of CO being assigned?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

dee9999 said:


> Is it a sign of CO being assigned?


Not sure buddy..though couple of guys whose status changed to "Application received" also got their grants this week
No one can predict anything until CO gets assigned in actual.
Only DIBP knows reasoning behind these changes...no transparency
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jewelthief

I am going to lodge 189 visa against my visa invitation. My original payslips are computer generated and black and white. Should I notarize them?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

51 days completed....still no CO :confused2:


----------



## nonee17

singh_gurinderjit said:


> 51 days completed....still no CO :confused2:


What is your visa lodge date singh??
According to the tracker co are allocated to march 30th applicants...


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

nonee17 said:


> What is your visa lodge date singh??
> According to the tracker co are allocated to march 30th applicants...


it was 25 march but still no CO allocation


----------



## haseeb0703

singh_gurinderjit said:


> it was 25 march but still no CO allocation


what is your application status bro ?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

haseeb0703 said:


> what is your application status bro ?


Until 4 days ago it was "Assessment in progress" but now changed to "Application received"


----------



## haseeb0703

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Until 4 days ago it was "Assessment in progress" but now changed to "Application received"


well i am just saying as nothing else make sense !!!

according to my information few applicants from end of march till 9th april have had their status changed this past wednesday. 

and couple of guys who had the golden email on/by friday in the current week had their status changed from ' assessment in progress' to application received'.

now one can say i might be wrong but nothing else is making sense to me apart from us all standing inches away from golden mails.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

haseeb0703 said:


> well i am just saying as nothing else make sense !!!
> 
> according to my information few applicants from end of march till 9th april have had their status changed this past wednesday.
> 
> and couple of guys who had the golden email on/by friday in the current week had their status changed from ' assessment in progress' to application received'.
> 
> now one can say i might be wrong but nothing else is making sense to me apart from us all standing inches away from golden mails.


Looking at past week or so,all these status changes made matters more complicated now as everybody has their own views regarding this..everyone is anticipating CO allocation or grant irrespective of their status...DIBP must address this system glitch to make it somewhat transparent


----------



## jango28

Upcoming planned maintenance on May 18 12-4am AEST - hope it is fixed after that.


----------



## elbedewy

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Until 4 days ago it was "Assessment in progress" but now changed to "Application received"


Dear friend ......
It depend man on onshore or offshore ...
It seems 30 march to onshore and 23 to offshore ..
I think you have to expect on tuesday or around.. 

Hope all of us win the golden mail this week.


----------



## pkkishor

my status is "Application Received" and I am based out of India. I lodged application on May-1. I am yet to upload PCC, Medicals and Form-80.


----------



## pkkishor

Couple of queries on Medicals document submissions

1. My application status is "Application Received". Can I go ahead to appear for Medical examination? Or I am to be asked by to-be-assigned CO? If I rephrase, do I have to carry some documents and numbers that to be given by CO, like HAP id or so, for medicals exam (http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm)?
2. What are the documents to be uploaded post the medical examination?


----------



## ninhntu

pkkishor said:


> Couple of queries on Medicals document submissions
> 
> 1. My application status is "Application Received". Can I go ahead to appear for Medical examination? Or I am to be asked by to-be-assigned CO? If I rephrase, do I have to carry some documents and numbers that to be given by CO, like HAP id or so, for medicals exam (http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm)?
> 2. What are the documents to be uploaded post the medical examination?


1. Please click on "Get Health Details", you shall see a message saying whether medical exam is necessary or not. If it is required, you then proceed with a panel physician.
2. Health results shall be uploaded automatically to your profile in 7 working days from the date you complete medical check.


----------



## piyush1132003

pkkishor said:


> Couple of queries on Medicals document submissions
> 
> 1. My application status is "Application Received". Can I go ahead to appear for Medical examination? Or I am to be asked by to-be-assigned CO? If I rephrase, do I have to carry some documents and numbers that to be given by CO, like HAP id or so, for medicals exam (http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm)?
> 2. What are the documents to be uploaded post the medical examination?


Regarding Medical : you can go ahead before CO allocation and dont need CO confirmation or any mail formally.

You need to take appointment from the registered hospital as mentioned in immi site and need to confirm the documents they need.
Usually, they need Hap Id letter and your passport and sometimes, your photo as well.

Once done, you don need to do anything, within 2-3 days, it automatically gets updated in your application.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## gagandeep2900

singh_gurinderjit said:


> it was 25 march but still no CO allocation


Hi Gurinderjit..


even my Visa lodged date is 18th March (60 days) but no CO allocation/Grant yet.

Environment is getting tensed ...... Fingers crossed.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

elbedewy said:


> Dear friend ......
> It depend man on onshore or offshore ...
> It seems 30 march to onshore and 23 to offshore ..
> I think you have to expect on tuesday or around..
> 
> Hope all of us win the golden mail this week.



Thanks mate
Yeah...hoping for some response somewhere around this week
Good luck to everyone expecting golden mail


----------



## hari_sudhan

Hi 

I lodged the visa application on 8th may for self and family. However, I missed to mention one of the abroad travel information of my wife. The travel period was for 35 days.

I have already made the visa payment and docs uploaded.
Is there a way to append this travel information in my visa application ?

Thanks


----------



## raj.aries81

singh_gurinderjit said:


> 51 days completed....still no CO :confused2:


could be direct grant


----------



## sribha

I am planning to lodge my visa application on May 20th. After this, due to my travel and vacation plans, I will be able to apply for PCC only in August end and Medicals in June end.

If CO is assigned sometime in July, will it be too late to submit PCCs in September?


----------



## piyush1132003

Any grants today ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## rameshkd

Another disappointing start to a new week of waiting. Anyone with some good news ?


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Guys need immediate help,

I am about to get my travel card ready from ICICI bank what should be amount in the card in Australian dollars. I am applying with my wife and son. 

If I calculate along with 1.08% visa/mastercard charges it comes to 6160 +(1.08% of 6160) i.e; 66.528 = 6226 AUD

I am planning to get the card for 6300 AUD will this be enough for 189/90 visa fees payment.


----------



## rameshkd

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Guys need immediate help,
> 
> I am about to get my travel card ready from ICICI bank what should be amount in the card in Australian dollars. I am applying with my wife and son.
> 
> If I calculate along with 1.08% visa/mastercard charges it comes to 6160 +(1.08% of 6160) i.e; 66.528 = 6226 AUD
> 
> I am planning to get the card for 6300 AUD will this be enough for 189/90 visa fees payment.


Mate don't *spam *the forum, posting the same question in every second thread. Do the math yourself (it's simple) or wait for others to respond.
btw 6300 is enough, if you've doubts another 50AUD cushion doesn't hurt.


----------



## AnjGin

54 days completed !! Onshore applicant no news yet?


----------



## jango28

Australian day comes to an end..nothing changed, same status, no email/communication...in wait mode only...


----------



## Eng.Waqas

AnjGin said:


> 54 days completed !! Onshore applicant no news yet?


What does mean by onshore and off shore team


----------



## haseeb0703

Eng.Waqas said:


> What does mean by onshore and off shore team


onshore - INSIDE AUSTRALIA 
offshore - Outside AUSTRALIA 
you are offshore applicant


----------



## parukool

Off Shore Applicant - 128 Days

I lodged my application on 10th Jan' 2015 and still waiting for a Case Manager to be assigned. I applied for 189. Have uploaded all the documents along with medical and PCC.

As per the URL - SkillSelect I don't see any chance of receiving the Visa invite before June 1st.

Any ideas?


----------



## vinodkrish_r

parukool said:


> Off Shore Applicant - 128 Days
> 
> I lodged my application on 10th Jan' 2015 and still waiting for a Case Manager to be assigned. I applied for 189. Have uploaded all the documents along with medical and PCC.
> 
> As per the URL - SkillSelect I don't see any chance of receiving the Visa invite before June 1st.
> 
> Any ideas?


Thats really strange. May I know your skillset and the points when you applied for the Visa?


----------



## rameshkd

parukool said:


> Off Shore Applicant - 128 Days
> 
> I lodged my application on 10th Jan' 2015 and still waiting for a Case Manager to be assigned. I applied for 189. Have uploaded all the documents along with medical and PCC.
> 
> As per the URL - SkillSelect I don't see any chance of receiving the Visa invite before June 1st.
> 
> Any ideas?


Why do you want visa invite if you've already applied. You already completed more than 4 months now. You can call up DIBP and enquire on the status.


----------



## vinodkrish_r

rameshkd said:


> Why do you want visa invite if you've already applied. You already completed more than 4 months now. You can call up DIBP and enquire on the status.


He Probably meant the grant.


----------



## parukool

Sorry for the confusion. I meant Visa Grant. I applied under 261112 Systems Analyst with 65 points.


----------



## gsakhuja

Hi Experts
I am planning to upload documents for 189 Visa. I have some doubts regarding Employment proofs. I am planning to upload:

1. Offer letter, resignation letter and service letter/experience letter

2. Salary slip for each quarter. Is that enough? or I need to upload for each month. Also, I have soft copies. Do I need to get them attested as well?

3. Form 16

4. Do I need to upload bank statements for all years? I have switched jobs and bank accounts for previous jobs are inactive. What to do? I am in my current job for 5+ years and can give statement for this but is it really required if I am uploading salary slips and form 16.

How much time is taken to allocate CO? I filed my Visa on 10may.

In anticipation of quick reply.

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## mahi31

Any grant this week till now?


----------



## vinodkrish_r

parukool said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I meant Visa Grant. I applied under 261112 Systems Analyst with 65 points.


Its time that you call them and ask the status.


----------



## Maverick83

Hi Guys,

I have a query about adding newborn to my application. The details are:

1. I received an invite to apply for 189 visa on 27-Feb-2015. I did not submit the application, since I was waiting on India PCC for my wife. Since, she was pregnant, I thought her medicals won't be done.
2. My daughter was born on 25-Apr-2015 and since i did not have any document (birth certificate & passport) in her name, I decided to submit the application with just 2 applicants (me & my wife) on 27-Apr-2015. The invite was about to expire on 28-Apr-2015.

The question is -should I go ahead and upload the 'Change of Circumstances-Form 1022' now? Once the passport is received, I can upload 'Add new applicant form' and pay relevent fees. I haven't received any communication on allocation of CO.

Do you guy see any problem with this approach? Do you think CO will question the timing of 'Change of Circumstances' form? :noidea:


----------



## gsakhuja

gsakhuja said:


> Hi Experts
> I am planning to upload documents for 189 Visa. I have some doubts regarding Employment proofs. I am planning to upload:
> 
> 1. Offer letter, resignation letter and service letter/experience letter
> 
> 2. Salary slip for each quarter. Is that enough? or I need to upload for each month. Also, I have soft copies. Do I need to get them attested as well?
> 
> 3. Form 16
> 
> 4. Do I need to upload bank statements for all years? I have switched jobs and bank accounts for previous jobs are inactive. What to do? I am in my current job for 5+ years and can give statement for this but is it really required if I am uploading salary slips and form 16.
> 
> How much time is taken to allocate CO? I filed my Visa on 10may.
> 
> In anticipation of quick reply.
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav




Please reply


----------



## vinodkrish_r

Check the answers inline



gsakhuja said:


> Hi Experts
> I am planning to upload documents for 189 Visa. I have some doubts regarding Employment proofs. I am planning to upload:
> 
> 1. Offer letter, resignation letter and service letter/experience letter -
> 
> 2. Salary slip for each quarter. Is that enough? or I need to upload for each month. Also, I have soft copies. Do I need to get them attested as well? Ideally 3 payslips per employment should be sufficient for the CO to not ask any further questions
> 
> 3. Form 16
> 
> 4. Do I need to upload bank statements for all years? I have switched jobs and bank accounts for previous jobs are inactive. What to do? I am in my current job for 5+ years and can give statement for this but is it really required if I am uploading salary slips and form 16. (I think form 16 and payslips should be sufficient, and whatever bank statements you have you can upload that. Nothing to worry about. But you need to have the payslips for each employment. Form 16 would be an added advantage if you have.
> 
> How much time is taken to allocate CO? I filed my Visa on 10may. - 50 days on average
> 
> In anticipation of quick reply.
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav


----------



## rkr1978

parukool said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I meant Visa Grant. I applied under 261112 Systems Analyst with 65 points.


Ideally decision needs to be taken in 3 months for 189 visa.
Login to your skillselect and check if you still see your EOI.
EOI is removed from system on grant or rejection.

That will help you understand...If EOI is still there, contact your agent or your mails...You may have missed some important mail or communication from the CO...


----------



## janidhimant

rkr1978 said:


> Ideally decision needs to be taken in 3 months for 189 visa.
> Login to your skillselect and check if you still see your EOI.
> EOI is removed from system on grant or rejection.
> 
> That will help you understand...If EOI is still there, contact your agent or your mails...You may have missed some important mail or communication from the CO...


As I can see in your signature you had made two different subclass EOI. So we have to make two different log-in ID to for both the subclass?


----------



## rkr1978

janidhimant said:


> As I can see in your signature you had made two different subclass EOI. So we have to make two different log-in ID to for both the subclass?


No mate...I had put only one EOI. I was eligible to apply for 189 visa on 22-feb as my work experience changed . Earlier I had only 55 points.


----------



## Veronica

gsakhuja said:


> Please reply


Please be patient. Members do have lives outside the forum and are not online 24/7.


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

vinodkrish_r said:


> Its time that you call them and ask the status.


Hi friends, 

I have got a new situation where in I received a mail from 'skilled support' , which had asked for my husband's company contact number and also a few details form his past employment history. 
They have said that Team13 is not responsible for assessing your application hence Team13 does not respond to the status requests. Now I think it is Team 14 as per the immigration website. 

One thing to note is that why are they insisting more info regarding my husband as he is the secondary applicant and I am the main applicant.?
Moreover is my understanding correct that hearafter team14 would be taking up 189 visas instead of team13.?
Please clarify


----------



## rkr1978

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have got a new situation where in I received a mail from 'skilled support' , which had asked for my husband's company contact number and also a few details form his past employment history.
> They have said that Team13 is not responsible for assessing your application hence Team13 does not respond to the status requests. Now I think it is Team 14 as per the immigration website.
> 
> One thing to note is that why are they insisting more info regarding my husband as he is the secondary applicant and I am the main applicant.?
> Moreover is my understanding correct that hearafter team14 would be taking up 189 visas instead of team13.?
> Please clarify


Did you claim 5 points for the spouse.. If yes then must be asking for additional information. 
Cases can be realigned. You should not be worried about the team. Your latest mail from the CO is the latest reference for you


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

rkr1978 said:


> Did you claim 5 points for the spouse.. If yes then must be asking for additional information.
> Cases can be realigned. You should not be worried about the team. Your latest mail from the CO is the latest reference for you


Thanks Rk for your reply. 
Please note I have not claimed points for my spouse. 

Thanks


----------



## gsakhuja

vinodkrish_r said:


> Check the answers inline
> 
> 
> 
> gsakhuja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts
> I am planning to upload documents for 189 Visa. I have some doubts regarding Employment proofs. I am planning to upload:
> 
> 1. Offer letter, resignation letter and service letter/experience letter -
> 
> 2. Salary slip for each quarter. Is that enough? or I need to upload for each month. Also, I have soft copies. Do I need to get them attested as well? Ideally 3 payslips per employment should be sufficient for the CO to not ask any further questions
> 
> 3. Form 16
> 
> 4. Do I need to upload bank statements for all years? I have switched jobs and bank accounts for previous jobs are inactive. What to do? I am in my current job for 5+ years and can give statement for this but is it really required if I am uploading salary slips and form 16. (I think form 16 and payslips should be sufficient, and whatever bank statements you have you can upload that. Nothing to worry about. But you need to have the payslips for each employment. Form 16 would be an added advantage if you have.
> 
> How much time is taken to allocate CO? I filed my Visa on 10may. - 50 days on average
> 
> In anticipation of quick reply.
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav
Click to expand...


Thanks Vinod!!

50 days just fot CO allocation? Is this current timrline ? as I read that CO is allocated in 21 days. I filed my visa on 10 may and I am planning to move to Aus by July 10. Do you think it is feasible?

Is there any official tracker to see what's the current timelines as we have for EOI?

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## vinodkrish_r

gsakhuja said:


> Thanks Vinod!!
> 
> 50 days just fot CO allocation? Is this current timrline ? as I read that CO is allocated in 21 days. I filed my visa on 10 may and I am planning to move to Aus by July 10. Do you think it is feasible?
> 
> Is there any official tracker to see what's the current timelines as we have for EOI?
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav


You can check my signature for tracker. It may be feasible as you got 2 months, but no one can say it. Sometime you may get a direct grant, if a CO gets allocated it can take upto 45 days to get an outcome


----------



## sandygather

Applied on April 5. Got an email from GSM Adelaide today asking for Medical and India PCC. I have seen people referring to team numbers also however I don't see any team number in my email.

Also anyone knows how is adelaide team in granting?


----------



## rkr1978

sandygather said:


> Applied on April 5. Got an email from GSM Adelaide today asking for Medical and India PCC. I have seen people referring to team numbers also however I don't see any team number in my email.
> 
> Also anyone knows how is adelaide team in granting?


Which code sandy


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Is there anyone here with visa lodgement in march and having status "Assessment in progress"


----------



## ExpatIndia

Hi Guys,

Have a query and am not sure whether it is the right forum. I had submitted my application on 14th May and trying to do Australian Police Check as i stayed there for couple of years. The portal is asking Australian Driving License for NSW/VIC but i don’t have one. Don't know how to proceed further. Any inputs on this would be highly appreciated.

Thanks,
George

*ACS-*NOV 2013 | *Analyst Programmer 261311*
*IELTS - *18 APR 2015 (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7) | *PTE -* 26 APR 2015 (L:85 R:83 W:83 L:90) 
*EOI APP - *29 APR 2015 (70 Points)
I*NVITE - 8 May 2015*
*189 LODGED/ACK- 14 May 2015| PCC SELF/WIFE-| 
MEDS SELF/WIFE-| GRANT-*


----------



## cooldude555

ExpatIndia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have a query and am not sure whether it is the right forum. I had submitted my application on 14th May and trying to do Australian Police Check as i stayed there for couple of years. The portal is asking Australian Driving License for NSW/VIC but i don’t have one. Don't know how to proceed further. Any inputs on this would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> George
> 
> *ACS-*NOV 2013 | *Analyst Programmer 261311*
> *IELTS - *18 APR 2015 (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7) | *PTE -* 26 APR 2015 (L:85 R:83 W:83 L:90)
> *EOI APP - *29 APR 2015 (70 Points)
> I*NVITE - 8 May 2015*
> *189 LODGED/ACK- 14 May 2015| PCC SELF/WIFE-|
> MEDS SELF/WIFE-| GRANT-*



G'day buddy,

While applying for Australian PCC, the online portal would never ask you for the driving license number unless you checked the ''driving license'' box as one of the document for the 100 points check.

All you need to do is to provide documentation which would suffice 100 points. On the online portal, you are given the list of acceptable documents and the number of points against them. You can provide your passport which is good for 100 points and your debit or credit card copy along with a utility bill which would total more than 100 points.

Hope this helps.

Cheers and all the best.


----------



## ExpatIndia

Thanks Cooldude for the reply.
Even i thought the same. I selected only Passport/CreditCard and Taxation assessment. But when i selected the state i lived in like NSW/VIC, it is asking for it as it's a mandatory field. Really awkward.
Thanks,
George


----------



## sandygather

rkr1978 said:


> which code sandy


1033217


----------



## rkr1978

Which occupation is this


----------



## parukool

Hello Friends...I have been trying to reach the IMMI office to seek an update on my application status via +61731367000 for past 2 hours and it continuously says the line is busy. Also on the site currently the application status shows processing. I seriously don't remember if it was the same status earlier or was it different. Ideas?


----------



## Sudhir Bhate

Hi
I have a question about the first email from CO asking for addition documents.
Does the email go only to the agent? Does the applicant also receive a copy?
Thanks


----------



## Amuki

I have lodged visa on 1 March and still no communication with CO. Can somebody tell, why in some cases there is so much delay. I have lodged in 261313(sowtware engineer) with 60 points and m claiming 5 points for spouse also.


----------



## piyush1132003

Sudhir Bhate said:


> Hi
> I have a question about the first email from CO asking for addition documents.
> Does the email go only to the agent? Does the applicant also receive a copy?
> Thanks


Only agent.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## piyush1132003

Amuki said:


> I have lodged visa on 1 March and still no communication with CO. Can somebody tell, why in some cases there is so much delay. I have lodged in 261313(sowtware engineer) with 60 points and m claiming 5 points for spouse also.


Call them and ask asap.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Amuki

piyush1132003 said:


> Call them and ask asap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


I called them last Wednesday. She said a CO has been allocated to you. I asked in how many weeks or day I shall expect your reply. She said it may take long.


----------



## rameshkd

Amuki said:


> I called them last Wednesday. She said a CO has been allocated to you. I asked in how many weeks or day I shall expect your reply. She said it may take long.


If you've not completed 90 days, don't bother calling them up, you won't get any clue.


----------



## vinodkrish_r

As expected, but I dont want this, but the fact is that grants are slowing down.


----------



## piyush1132003

vinodkrish_r said:


> As expected, but I dont want this, but the fact is that grants are slowing down.


I thought they should make it fast as July is approaching and they must be planning to clear the backlog asap.

Your Thoughts ? 
What was the last year trend ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## rameshkd

I may sound negative but it's best for our mental health that we stop thinking & expecting any grants until the first week of July. It's very evident the grants have gone down drastically in the last week, we've had no grants on this forum yest or today.
Though I still have no logical explanation as to how and why the ceilings have reached. My understanding was each EOI invite was linked to a grant,so if the invites have so should the grant.
I've waited for 3 years to reach this far, can and will wait another 2 months to go further.
All the best all of you.


----------



## vinodkrish_r

The only key here is to have that patience until the results and I dont know if it is going to take months or years. For now, I still see small progress. COs are allocated for Apr 7 applicants. But thats as far as it goes. 

@ Ramesh

Its almost 20 days after CO allocation in your case, I wish you get the grant very soon.


----------



## batcoder0619

rameshkd said:


> I may sound negative but it's best for our mental health that we stop thinking & expecting any grants until the first week of July. It's very evident the grants have gone down drastically in the last week, we've had no grants on this forum yest or today.
> Though I still have no logical explanation as to how and why the ceilings have reached. My understanding was each EOI invite was linked to a grant,so if the invites have so should the grant.
> I've waited for 3 years to reach this far, can and will wait another 2 months to go further.
> All the best all of you.


Hi rameshkd,

Did you click on the "Request Complete" button after uploading docs requested by CO?
This button was introduced after upgrades in April to waive the waiting period allocated by CO and lets him/her to continue processing application.
Let us know if you are aware of this.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

vinodkrish_r said:


> The only key here is to have that patience until the results and I dont know if it is going to take months or years. For now, I still see small progress. COs are allocated for Apr 7 applicants. But thats as far as it goes.
> 
> @ Ramesh
> 
> Its almost 20 days after CO allocation in your case, I wish you get the grant very soon.


Hello
Could you please tell me how can you know that CO is allocated..is there any status change which confirms CO allocation


----------



## batcoder0619

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello
> Could you please tell me how can you know that CO is allocated..is there any status change which confirms CO allocation


The status would be Information Requested. And you should receive email from CO requesting docs.


----------



## jango28

Another day gone, without update, without status change....81 days and counting


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Even some April start applicants got CO allocated..but some march applicants still waiting
Cant understand any reasoning behind this
What can we derive from this?


----------



## yangtze_yankee

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi rameshkd,
> 
> Did you click on the "Request Complete" button after uploading docs requested by CO?
> This button was introduced after upgrades in April to waive the waiting period allocated by CO and lets him/her to continue processing application.
> Let us know if you are aware of this.


Where is the button located? I can not see it... Is it that I still have some documents marked as requested? But they're health documents and my health status is finalised. Shall I upload the receipts?

Actually I already paid VAC2 and the grant should have been secured in theory.:juggle:


----------



## batcoder0619

yangtze_yankee said:


> Where is the button located? I can not see it... Is it that I still have some documents marked as requested? But they're health documents and my health status is finalised. Shall I upload the receipts?
> 
> Actually I already paid VAC2 and the grant should have been secured in theory.:juggle:


I am not really sure myself. I just got the information from below link and thought to share:
Agents Gateway – ImmiAccount enhancements


----------



## rkr1978

yangtze_yankee said:


> Where is the button located? I can not see it... Is it that I still have some documents marked as requested? But they're health documents and my health status is finalised. Shall I upload the receipts?
> 
> Actually I already paid VAC2 and the grant should have been secured in theory.:juggle:


When did you pay VAC2. Did you try calling them later.


----------



## harishsidhartha

yangtze_yankee said:


> Where is the button located? I can not see it... Is it that I still have some documents marked as requested? But they're health documents and my health status is finalised. Shall I upload the receipts?
> 
> Actually I already paid VAC2 and the grant should have been secured in theory.:juggle:



Dear Yangtze_Yankee,

Once you are in your ImmiAccount main page, you can find this between *Attach Supporting Document* and *Person 1 - <Name> (Date of Birth)* Profile listing

I have also paid the VAC2 on May13th. when did you pay your VAC2?


----------



## yangtze_yankee

harishsidhartha said:


> Dear Yangtze_Yankee,
> 
> Once you are in your ImmiAccount main page, you can find this between *Attach Supporting Document* and *Person 1 - <Name> (Date of Birth)* Profile listing
> 
> I have also paid the VAC2 on May13th. when did you pay your VAC2?


I paid it on May 14  I think we just need patience now.

No I don't have that button in between. Do you have document types still marked as "Requested"? You have already clicked the button, right? Look forward to your good news.


----------



## yangtze_yankee

batcoder0619 said:


> I am not really sure myself. I just got the information from below link and thought to share:
> Agents Gateway – ImmiAccount enhancements


Looks like the links only appears under certain circumstances.


----------



## yangtze_yankee

rkr1978 said:


> When did you pay VAC2. Did you try calling them later.


No I'll wait. I'm not in a hurry


----------



## mahi31

Congrats next is Grant


----------



## mahi31

Next will be grant

[

QUOTE=rahulb;7189690]Hi All,

I got a mail from CO today by saying that "Acknowledgement of a valid application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa". Your application has been assessed as a valid application.

Pls suggest what does it mean ? What is next step after that ?

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## yangtze_yankee

rahulb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a mail from CO today by saying that "Acknowledgement of a valid application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa". Your application has been assessed as a valid application.
> 
> Pls suggest what does it mean ? What is next step after that ?
> 
> Thanks


If I recall correctly I got this immediately after I submitted the application.


----------



## haseeb0703

rahulb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a mail from CO today by saying that "Acknowledgement of a valid application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa". Your application has been assessed as a valid application.
> 
> Pls suggest what does it mean ? What is next step after that ?
> 
> Thanks


Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online

good read


----------



## Ajith

rahulb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a mail from CO today by saying that "Acknowledgement of a valid application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa". Your application has been assessed as a valid application.
> 
> Pls suggest what does it mean ? What is next step after that ?
> 
> Thanks



Hi Rahul ,

Congrats..It means CO is assigned to your application...When is your lodge date...?


----------



## gsakhuja

Hi
I read this on official website 

"The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 programme year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year."

As per my understanding, if invite is sent to file Visa (invite after EOI is submitted) it means the limit is not yet reached for running year. Am I correct? which means whoever has invite and filed Visa will get Visa. 

Please reply!

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## jango28

gsakhuja said:


> Hi
> I read this on official website
> 
> "The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 programme year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year."
> 
> As per my understanding, if invite is sent to file Visa (invite after EOI is submitted) it means the limit is not yet reached for running year. Am I correct? which means whoever has invite and filed Visa will get Visa.
> 
> Please reply!
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav


Well, here is what I found on the website:
"Under section 39 of the Act, the minister has the power to set the maximum number of visas of a class that may be granted in a particular financial year. The cap and cease provision means that when a cap has been reached for a particular visa class, work on all applications which have not been processed to decision stops, the files are closed and application fees are refunded. These applications are treated as if they have not been submitted. This provision is only used in exceptional circumstances. "

Which means we all should get a refund of our application fees soon...

Yes, they follow a pro-rata basis for EOI invites...which means all months should have equal no. of EOI invites but that doesn't happen. So it might be a possibility that all visa slots have been exhausted and we'll have to wait till Jul for an outcome :noidea:


----------



## yangtze_yankee

gsakhuja said:


> Hi
> I read this on official website
> 
> "The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 programme year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year."
> 
> As per my understanding, if invite is sent to file Visa (invite after EOI is submitted) it means the limit is not yet reached for running year. Am I correct? which means whoever has invite and filed Visa will get Visa.
> 
> Please reply!
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav


It's ambiguous - I don't know if they mean invitations or grants by "places".

This news has caused panic in the forum and finally I saw something official. For the curious, here's the link: Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

Now at least it's clear that 189 applicants are not affected. Best wishes for 190 applicants!


----------



## frank16

Anybody got a grant on this week? I was assigned by a CO on last Monday, and replied them, and even called them directly yesterday to check whether they have received my reply. I couldn't reach my CO but another officer talked to me that he got the reply. 
Still no news..... :confused2:


----------



## jango28

yangtze_yankee said:


> Now at least it's clear that 189 applicants are not affected. Best wishes for 190 applicants!


No it doesn't say that. How did you decode that 189 is not affected?


----------



## yangtze_yankee

jango28 said:


> No it doesn't say that. How did you decode that 189 is not affected?


Skilled Nominated category


----------



## jango28

yangtze_yankee said:


> Skilled Nominated category


That will include both 189 and 190 - so both have limited places available.


----------



## yangtze_yankee

jango28 said:


> That will include both 189 and 190 - so both have limited places available.


Really? 189 is "Skilled Independent", isn't it?


----------



## jango28

yangtze_yankee said:


> Really? 189 is "Skilled Independent", isn't it?


Yes you're right, good catch! Maybe I'm just reading it too much :confused2:

Need a break :boxing:


----------



## yangtze_yankee

jango28 said:


> Yes you're right, good catch! Maybe I'm just reading it too much :confused2:
> 
> Need a break :boxing:


Relax dude!


----------



## gsakhuja

jango28 said:


> Yes you're right, good catch! Maybe I'm just reading it too much :confused2:
> 
> Need a break :boxing:



What I think is:

They have fixed number of visas to allocate each year for a particular category - say 189. Based on this EOI invites are sent per month. So, in essence, invite means Visa cap is not filled and if Visa cap is filled, invite wont be sent. How can more invites be sent than cap for current year. i doubt it. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## yangtze_yankee

gsakhuja said:


> What I think is:
> 
> They have fixed number of visas to allocate each year for a particular category - say 189. Based on this EOI invites are sent per month. So, in essence, invite means Visa cap is not filled and if Visa cap is filled, invite wont be sent. How can more invites be sent than cap for current year. i doubt it. Please correct me if I am wrong.


The key is, they never know how many dependents an applicant would add to the application


----------



## gsakhuja

yangtze_yankee said:


> The key is, they never know how many dependents an applicant would add to the application


Are dependents also counted towards the cap? So, it means more invites can be sent than Visa cap and hence the cap may reach even if invite was sent. 

Is there any way to find how many applications are there and whats the remaining count? I always thought that if visa is filed grant will be given (though it may take bit more time). This is really frightening for me.


----------



## tusharvatsa

downunder1 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> This is my first post on this forum.
> 
> I am glad to share with all of you that I have received a direct GRANT for SC 189.
> 
> I used to check this thread almost every 15 minutes. Thank you all for sharing your experiences, really appreciate all the help.
> 
> My details:
> Visa Applied (External Auditor with 60 points): 16th March 2015
> All documents front loaded.
> Direct Grant: 7th May 2015
> Flying to Sydney in June 2015. Hope to catch up with forum members there.
> Thanks again.


All the very best!


----------



## rkr1978

gsakhuja said:


> Are dependents also counted towards the cap? So, it means more invites can be sent than Visa cap and hence the cap may reach even if invite was sent.
> 
> Is there any way to find how many applications are there and whats the remaining count? I always thought that if visa is filed grant will be given (though it may take bit more time). This is really frightening for me.


dependents are not counted in cap

There is no way to see how many applications, count before you and after you...
Please don't panic guys till you don't receive an official confirmation......


----------



## mahi31

Be positive .. We all get visa grant soon atleast who all got invite and lodge visas..


----------



## Ktoda

Hi All

Is FORM-80 a mandatory one to upload? i didn't upload it 
CO asked few more docs about my spouse and waiting for his reply


----------



## yangtze_yankee

Ktoda said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is FORM-80 a mandatory one to upload? i didn't upload it
> CO asked few more docs about my spouse and waiting for his reply


No it's not mandatory.


----------



## rkr1978

Ktoda said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is FORM-80 a mandatory one to upload? i didn't upload it
> CO asked few more docs about my spouse and waiting for his reply


You have been contacted by CO already and he has told you documents required.
If he has not mentioned form80 don't provide.
Ideally CO only asks 1 time for all documents. 
Few guys have been asked specifically for form80 , some have got grant without it too


----------



## tusharvatsa

Ktoda said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is FORM-80 a mandatory one to upload? i didn't upload it
> CO asked few more docs about my spouse and waiting for his reply


Hi, What all docs were requested for the spouse and are you claiming points for the spouse as well. As far as I understand only IELTS, PCC and medicals are needed for the spouse.

Is form 80 mandatory?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*FORM 80 isn't mandatory*, but it is asked to people who have traveled internationally (_observation from this forum_).


Following is an excerpt from IMMI website.....

*******************************************************

In some instances you might also be required to provide personal details to allow additional character checks to be undertaken. Your case officer might ask you to complete the following form:

*Form 80—Personal particulars for character assessment* (611KB PDF file).

*If you are applying for a visa outside Australia*, you do not have to provide this information with your application. You will be advised when it is required.

*If you are applying in Australia*, you should provide this information with your application.

*******************************************************

*REF:* *Form 80—Personal particulars for character assessment*






tusharvatsa said:


> Hi, What all docs were requested for the spouse and are you claiming points for the spouse as well. As far as I understand only IELTS, PCC and medicals are needed for the spouse.
> 
> Is form 80 mandatory?


----------



## Ktoda

tusharvatsa said:


> Hi, What all docs were requested for the spouse and are you claiming points for the spouse as well. As far as I understand only IELTS, PCC and medicals are needed for the spouse.
> 
> Is form 80 mandatory?


You have to get ACS for Spouse as well. Without ACS for your spouse, you cant claim the points


----------



## tusharvatsa

Ktoda said:


> You have to get ACS for Spouse as well. Without ACS for your spouse, you cant claim the points


It's actually the other way around. My wife is the primary applicant (and I'm the pile-on), she is not claiming points for me..... I'm into IT sales, so the addition won't be substantial.


----------



## gsakhuja

Hi Experts
Is there any specific format for salary slips? I do not have company's stamp and hologram/logo on salary slips? Is that a problem. I am uploading form 16 as well.

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## rkr1978

gsakhuja said:


> Hi Experts
> Is there any specific format for salary slips? I do not have company's stamp and hologram/logo on salary slips? Is that a problem. I am uploading form 16 as well.
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav


Even I did not have any stamp or logo on salary slips. Got that attested.
But if form16 covering that period then no need for salary slip.
Form 16 is the best way of income proof in India


----------



## gsakhuja

rkr1978 said:


> gsakhuja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts
> Is there any specific format for salary slips? I do not have company's stamp and hologram/logo on salary slips? Is that a problem. I am uploading form 16 as well.
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav
> 
> 
> 
> Even I did not have any stamp or logo on salary slips. Got that attested.
> But if form16 covering that period then no need for salary slip.
> Form 16 is the best way of income proof in India
Click to expand...


Thanks for the reply!

I am also planning to get those attested. So, company stamp,logo not must. That's some relief. Have you got the grant?

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## gagandeep2900

singh_gurinderjit said:


> What about date..was your date also got changed along with your application status
> My original lodgement date was 25 march and status till few days back was "Assessment in progress" but now last updated date has changed to 22 April with status as "Application received"
> Now i am not sure whether i should consider my lodgement as 25 march or 22 april



Hi 

sorry for replying late. But yes my earlier status was having 18th march but after that change in status its showing 5 th may. 

I believe this new date symbolize any upload done by ourself or by deptt. 

But major worry is no CO allocation till date. Moreover grant speed has also reduced. Any idea if there this year quota finishes. What will happen to our applications???


----------



## ASakr

Hi all,

I'm a bit confused with the new application statuses introduced in the immi website.
I've lodged my 189 visa application on 25th of April and the status since then is "Application Recieved" is this the normal status or it should say "Assessment in Progress" or so?

At first I thought status changes to be In Progress once the CO is assigned and no additional documents are needed, but I'm not sure if I understand correctly!

Thanks and all the best for all of us


----------



## batcoder0619

ASakr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a bit confused with the new application statuses introduced in the immi website.
> I've lodged my 189 visa application on 25th of April and the status since then is "Application Recieved" is this the normal status or it should say "Assessment in Progress" or so?
> 
> At first I thought status changes to be In Progress once the CO is assigned and no additional documents are needed, but I'm not sure if I understand correctly!
> 
> Thanks and all the best for all of us


Read more about status here:
Agents Gateway – ImmiAccount enhancements


----------



## ASakr

batcoder0619 said:


> Read more about status here:
> Agents Gateway â?? ImmiAccount enhancements


Thank you for the reply.

I did read that page however it doesn't clarify status changes, for example it's not clear if the status changes directly to "Assessment in Progress" once a CO is allocated or only when the CO Recieves the info they requested for. Another thing that is not clear is changing the status back to "Application Recieved" I thought that this is an initial status only unlike what hsppened with some applications as I read from other member's posts


----------



## nsk.14

Its midweek now and seems no one in the forum has received grant yet in this week..


----------



## AnjGin

Yes , no grants this week. It is really worrying me.


----------



## rameshkd

AnjGin said:


> Yes , no grants this week. It is really worrying me.


Don't be surprised if there are none this week and going forward. It's very much inline with the delay mails people have been getting.
There is a member on this forum, who completed 4 weeks from additional docs submission last Fri, there are no updates form his as well looks like he still waiting. So it's a long long wait until July now.


----------



## santa999

Harish,
What is the lodging date of your friend?


----------



## HarishNair2015

10th april



santa999 said:


> Harish,
> What is the lodging date of your friend?


----------



## rameshkd

harishsidhartha said:


> I got the delay mail today morning. CO contacted me on 13th may and asked to pay the VAC2 (Second Installment) which I did on the same day. I have applied for 189 subclass with the job code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) which has a total Ceiling Value of 1788 and till date only 1274 is allocated (more than 500 in this category is left). So its not only for 190 visas, 189 is also effected.
> 
> We don't have any other choice other than waiting patiently for the Grand.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Harish S


Check this, delay mails have started for 189 as well.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-lodge-application-status-12.html#post7179674


----------



## HarishNair2015

@gurinder: we both have same lodgement date. Whats your last update date ? Mine is 15th May.. 



singh_gurinderjit said:


> I believe if quota finishes,they will stop sending invitations
> Now the ones who are invited and have lodged means they will be processsed
> Regarding delay and status changes,only DIBP knows exact reasoning...so dont panic and be positive coz you will get ur grant sooner


----------



## elbedewy

Just receving an email co .. request proof of functional english for my wife ...
I upload a paper from school prev. But it seems not enough ...
Anyone who paid vac 2 .. tell me the senario please... time excpected to respond an what i have to do as no link to pay ..


----------



## haseeb0703

just received an email from Brisbane 
they require my police certificate from Pakistan from year 2005-2007 as from 2007 till 2015 i was in Australia 
lodge date 4th april 2015


----------



## gsakhuja

Any idea why there is slownese ? Is it because financial year end is approaching. 
I apologize if I am asking this question again but I am still not clear on how can visa limit be reached if EOI is sent. Visa cap should be equal to EOI cap right?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

HarishNair2015 said:


> @gurinder: we both have same lodgement date. Whats your last update date ? Mine is 15th May..


Bro mine last update date was 22 April and status "Application received"


----------



## MunishKumar

My application status changed to "Application Received" from "Assessment is Progress"...... Last Update date changed to "19th May,15" from "31st Mar,15"

I can notice this change for other members also in this forum...


----------



## Ktoda

Munish, harish, Singh,gsakhuja, haseeb, Ramesh
We all are in the same boat and will get grant definitely  Lets be patient and wait for some more time until then sit back and relax with family & friends


----------



## rahulb

Can my agent generate my HAP ID ?


----------



## sam24112003

Got the same delay email from DIBP today  
I lodged my application on 31st March 2015 under 189 (263111 Code)

Let's wait and watch now .....


----------



## rkr1978

sam24112003 said:


> Got the same delay email from DIBP today
> I lodged my application on 31st March 2015 under 189 (263111 Code)
> 
> Let's wait and watch now .....


Had you called them for your application status... or you received it just by itself


----------



## sam24112003

Received the email from them. I didn't call them as it was 50th day today for me.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

rahulb said:


> Can my agent generate my HAP ID ?


Yes he can...even my HAP ID was generated by my agent


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Ktoda said:


> Munish, harish, Singh,gsakhuja, haseeb, Ramesh
> We all are in the same boat and will get grant definitely  Lets be patient and wait for some more time until then sit back and relax with family & friends


yes agree with you bro...we will get sooner


----------



## Amuki

sam24112003 said:


> Received the email from them. I didn't call them as it was 50th day today for me.


Did your status also change to application received?


----------



## aqkhan

Hi,

Can anyone tell me if they have seen lately any visa grant i.e. after 15-May-2015.

On other discussion boards it is being discussed that the quota for 2015 has already reached it's limits and there will be no more grant prior to July 2015.

189 visa lodged February 2015. - Page 29



waiting for your response.

Best Regards,

AQ


----------



## gsakhuja

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Ktoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Munish, harish, Singh,gsakhuja, haseeb, Ramesh
> We all are in the same boat and will get grant definitely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets be patient and wait for some more time until then sit back and relax with family & friends
> 
> 
> 
> yes agree with you bro...we will get sooner
Click to expand...


Hope so.

Can anyone please tell if there is any Visa cap or its just EOI cap? If someone has received invite, Visa must be granted. Invites are sent on cap basis. Right?


----------



## sam24112003

Amuki said:


> Did your status also change to application received?



My status was changed to Application received on 8th May.


----------



## MontyC

Hi All,

I had lodged my Visa application under 263111 on 29th Jan 2015 and I still haven't heard anything from the department. I see in this forum that many people who have lodged their application in the month of March 2015 are receiving the grant letters. On May 12th 2015, my application status changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Application received" and my last updated date changed from 29th Jan 2015 to 21st April 2015. I didn't understand why they changed the last updated date. I am so confused. I am not sure whats happening with my application. I have completed my PCC on 28th March and Meds on 4th April. I did contact the GSM number. They said my case has been assigned to a processing team and they are assessing it now.


----------



## ASakr

From what is going on, I believe no one can have solid information on what is happening or which applications are delayed. Anyway, I believe all what we can do now is to wait and see and keep up the positive spirit.
Delays might happen and maybe there is a very little to do about it, but let's keep our eye on the tracker, share information, and above all stay positive.

We will get it soon


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

ASakr said:


> From what is going on, I believe no one can have solid information on what is happening or which applications are delayed. Anyway, I believe all what we can do now is to wait and see and keep up the positive spirit.
> Delays might happen and maybe there is a very little to do about it, but let's keep our eye on the tracker, share information, and above all stay positive.
> 
> We will get it soon


That gives a little bit of hope. I had lodged visa on 12Jan2015 .. still waiting ..


----------



## ASakr

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> That gives a little bit of hope. I had lodged visa on 12Jan2015 .. still waiting ..


Fingers crossed, hopefully you get it sooner than expected :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## whattodonow

gsakhuja said:


> Hope so.
> 
> Can anyone please tell if there is any Visa cap or its just EOI cap? If someone has received invite, Visa must be granted. Invites are sent on cap basis. Right?


Really? I didn't know about visa caps... Does anyone have any official sources?


----------



## harishsidhartha

whattodonow said:


> Really? I didn't know about visa caps... Does anyone have any official sources?


See the link below... 

https://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/21managing.htm 

I also got a delay mail today. 

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## aqkhan

sam24112003 said:


> My status was changed to Application received on 8th May.


My Status Also changed from "Assessment in progress" to "Application received" on 10-May-15.


----------



## haseeb0703

aqkhan said:


> My Status Also changed from "Assessment in progress" to "Application received" on 10-May-15.


mine also change from 'assessment in progress ' to application received' on 13th may and today i received an email from brisbane GSM for Police check. 

hang in there you will be contacted soon INSHAHALLAH 

lodge date 04-apr-15

whats yours?


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

aqkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they have seen lately any visa grant i.e. after 15-May-2015.
> 
> On other discussion boards it is being discussed that the quota for 2015 has already reached it's limits and there will be no more grant prior to July 2015.
> 
> 189 visa lodged February 2015. - Page 29
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for your response.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> AQ


Hi Khan, 

I could see your signature stating the request for the employment reference and unemployment reason.. Did you check if they had called up your reference for checking ...?


----------



## tusharvatsa

Yes if he is managing the application on your behalf, just ask him to get the HAP no. for you.


----------



## gsakhuja

Hi Experts
This is what I got from official website. It says do not go for medical after filing visa unless CO asks for it else it will delay the process.

Can someone please guide? Does this mean if we gi for health check after visa filing,the application date would be taken as when health reports are uploaded? 

I was planning to get HAP I'd and go for medical but this has put me on hold. What shall I do?

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## MontyC

Guys, I just received a call from the Australian High Commission - Immigration and Visas, New Delhi, India and the lady who spoke to me inquired about my work experience and my roles and responsibilities in my previous organization and current organization. She also asked for my ex-managers name and said that she may contact me again if she requires more information. I am surprised… why would this lady from Delhi call me for this information and not the CO. BTW… my case officer is not yet assigned. Do any of you have any idea why this happened?


----------



## mahi31

Waiting for golden mail.. CO allocated on 14may asked for someone documents .... I sent that on 16th may. Now waiting for Grant


----------



## Jeeten#80

This is routine process of verification.


Few of my friends have received such calls from Australian High Commission - Immigration and Visas, New Delhi.




MontyC said:


> Guys, I just received a call from the Australian High Commission - Immigration and Visas, New Delhi, India and the lady who spoke to me inquired about my work experience and my roles and responsibilities in my previous organization and current organization. She also asked for my ex-managers name and said that she may contact me again if she requires more information. I am surprised… why would this lady from Delhi call me for this information and not the CO. BTW… my case officer is not yet assigned. Do any of you have any idea why this happened?


----------



## chikkubinil

I lodged 189 visa in April 24th. When I will get CO? I saw some are getting delay mail what is that? Please reply


----------



## explorer101

Hello Everyone,

I received the delay email from DIBP today. Below is the content from the email - 



> Dear Mr XXXX,
> 
> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 189).
> 
> The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa category are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for this category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.



I was really hoping for a direct grant this week but to my disappointment I received this email.

After reading this email, I have few questions. Can someone please clarify these for me?

1) If my application makes it in this year cut i.e. 2014-15, usually how long do I need to wait before the communication from CO (or direct grant) after receiving the delay email?

2) If my application doesn't make it in this year, will my application be considered for grant in July? Or is it the case the my application will be discarded and then I have to take the EOI route again in July?

3) If my current application is considered in July, what if the ANZSCO code which I have applied under this year is discontinued next year? Will my application still be considered for the grant or will I be asked to change the ANZSCO code of my application (or for the worst, even asked to take the EOI route again) ?


----------



## chikkubinil

When you lodge your application


----------



## gsakhuja

gsakhuja said:


> Hi Experts
> This is what I got from official website. It says do not go for medical after filing visa unless CO asks for it else it will delay the process.
> 
> Can someone please guide? Does this mean if we gi for health check after visa filing,the application date would be taken as when health reports are uploaded?
> 
> I was planning to get HAP I'd and go for medical but this has put me on hold. What shall I do?
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav



Any idea about this?


----------



## explorer101

chikkubinil said:


> When you lodge your application


April 1, 2015. All the details are in my signature.


----------



## atmahesh

explorer101 said:


> April 1, 2015. All the details are in my signature.


Not a good sign


----------



## harishsidhartha

explorer101 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I received the delay email from DIBP today. Below is the content from the email -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really hoping for a direct grant this week but to my disappointment I received this email.
> 
> After reading this email, I have few questions. Can someone please clarify these for me?
> 
> 1) If my application makes it in this year cut i.e. 2014-15, usually how long do I need to wait before the communication from CO (or direct grant) after receiving the delay email?
> 
> 2) If my application doesn't make it in this year, will my application be considered for grant in July? Or is it the case the my application will be discarded and then I have to take the EOI route again in July?
> 
> 3) If my current application is considered in July, what if the ANZSCO code which I have applied under this year is discontinued next year? Will my application still be considered for the grant or will I be asked to change the ANZSCO code of my application (or for the worst, even asked to take the EOI route again) ?



Hi,

1) I think delay mails are normally sent after CO allocation. The name and team of your CO should be there in the mail you have received. I could see in this forum that one person received Grand almost after 15 days of receiving the Delay mail. 

2) Delay mail means that the quota allocated for the Visa is almost over and you are in queue. Once this quota is completely finished, I think you need to wait till July to get the grand. Your application will never be discarded.

3) No need to worry even if the ANZSCO code is not there in the SOL next year (after July). Your application will be processed once they lift the block.

I too received this Delay mail today. We have to wait patiently for the mail.

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## John295

explorer101 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I received the delay email from DIBP today. Below is the content from the email -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really hoping for a direct grant this week but to my disappointment I received this email.
> 
> After reading this email, I have few questions. Can someone please clarify these for me?
> 
> 1) If my application makes it in this year cut i.e. 2014-15, usually how long do I need to wait before the communication from CO (or direct grant) after receiving the delay email?
> 
> 2) If my application doesn't make it in this year, will my application be considered for grant in July? Or is it the case the my application will be discarded and then I have to take the EOI route again in July?
> 
> 3) If my current application is considered in July, what if the ANZSCO code which I have applied under this year is discontinued next year? Will my application still be considered for the grant or will I be asked to change the ANZSCO code of my application (or for the worst, even asked to take the EOI route again) ?


The quota of state sponsored visas reaches to full so we must wait until July. Have a look my signature.


----------



## explorer101

atmahesh said:


> Not a good sign


What do you mean by this? Is it bad news only for me or is it for everyone who are waiting for their grants? Can you be more specific please? This really doesn't help me understand my situation at all.


----------



## explorer101

John295 said:


> The quota of state sponsored visas reaches to full so we must wait until July. Have a look my signature.


I have applied under 189 which is skilled independent. State sponsorship quota shouldn't affect this at all? :confused2:


----------



## explorer101

harishsidhartha said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) I think delay mails are normally sent after CO allocation. The name and team of your CO should be there in the mail you have received. I could see in this forum that one person received Grand almost after 15 days of receiving the Delay mail.
> 
> 2) Delay mail means that the quota allocated for the Visa is almost over and you are in queue. Once this quota is completely finished, I think you need to wait till July to get the grand. Your application will never be discarded.
> 
> 3) No need to worry even if the ANZSCO code is not there in the SOL next year (after July). Your application will be processed once they lift the block.
> 
> I too received this Delay mail today. We have to wait patiently for the mail.
> 
> Regards,
> Harish S


Thanks a lot Harish. This really helps. One question though - if my application gets moved to July, can I upload fresh medicals and PCC in July so that my initial entry date gets extended?


----------



## John295

explorer101 said:


> I have applied under 189 which is skilled independent. State sponsorship quota shouldn't affect this at all? :confused2:


check the occupation ceiling, if yours is software engineer, business analyst or accountant, you must wait until July because these occupations are full right now.


----------



## explorer101

John295 said:


> check the occupation ceiling, if yours is software engineer, business analyst or accountant, you must wait until July because these occupations are full right now.


isn't occupation ceiling about number of invitatons sent and not about number of visas granted? I was told that there's no way to really tell if the visa quota for this year has reached or not as this information isn't published out by dibp on skillselect website.


----------



## John295

explorer101 said:


> isn't occupation ceiling about number of invitatons sent and not about number of visas granted? I was told that there's no way to really tell if the visa quota for this year has reached or not as this information isn't published out by dibp on skillselect website.


you can only lodge the visa once you receive the invitation. No one wants to waste their money to apply wrong application so the number of invitations is equal to the number of visa granted.


----------



## explorer101

John295 said:


> you can only lodge the visa once you receive the invitation. No one wants to waste their money to apply wrong application so the number of invitations is equal to the number of visa granted.


I am not sure if I follow what you are saying. The occupational ceiling hadn't reached when i received the invitation. It hadn't even reached the ceiling when I lodged the application. As far as I understand, invitations are issued on a pro-rata basis for software engineers and accountants which means that there are usually more number of invitations issued than the actual limit because among all those who receive the invitation, few might not lodge the application at all and few applications get rejected.


----------



## wbsat

Hi I am new to the immigration process. 

I will gain my knowledge in due time in the coming months.

for now forgive my newbie questions.

I have 12 yrs experience in the IT industry. I have been developer,
architect/designer, lead in various projects.

1. would 189 be the most suited category for this experience? or ENS is worth a try as well?

how do people choose their scheme?

2. is software engineer the better suited ANZSCO code considering my experience as opposed to developer/programmer?

3. who would be a recognised notary in india for certifying documents? an advocate around the high court would do?


----------



## harishsidhartha

John295 said:


> you can only lodge the visa once you receive the invitation. No one wants to waste their money to apply wrong application so the number of invitations is equal to the number of visa granted.


read this.

https://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/21managing.htm

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline...




wbsat said:


> Hi I am new to the immigration process.
> 
> I will gain my knowledge in due time in the coming months.
> 
> for now forgive my newbie questions.
> 
> I have 12 yrs experience in the IT industry. I have been developer,
> architect/designer, lead in various projects.
> 
> 1. would 189 be the most suited category for this experience? or ENS is worth a try as well?
> 
> *[JEET]* - VISA subclass 189 would be the best.
> 
> 
> how do people choose their scheme?
> 
> *[JEET]* - 189 is the best VISA available for Skilled Migration without any restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. is software engineer the better suited ANZSCO code considering my experience as opposed to developer/programmer?
> 
> *[JEET]* - By what you have described it seems that way. BUT go through the attached "_ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf_" and see what suits you best.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. who would be a recognised notary in india for certifying documents? an advocate around the high court would do?
> 
> *[JEET]* - An Advocate who is a Notary should be fine. Also there would be many Notary's around any Court.


----------



## nicemathan

In case they ask for money. Report it to dibp. Because there is a well known scam like this.



MontyC said:


> Guys, I just received a call from the Australian High Commission - Immigration and Visas, New Delhi, India and the lady who spoke to me inquired about my work experience and my roles and responsibilities in my previous organization and current organization. She also asked for my ex-managers name and said that she may contact me again if she requires more information. I am surprised… why would this lady from Delhi call me for this information and not the CO. BTW… my case officer is not yet assigned. Do any of you have any idea why this happened?


----------



## rkr1978

nicemathan said:


> In case they ask for money. Report it to dibp. Because there is a well known scam like this.


hi nicemathan,

Good to see you... Your advice is always quick and well advice... what you think about currently 189 visa grants which seem slowing down (earlier it was 190, now even 189).....Also skillselect still not updated with 2 days for next round.

Any idea mate whats going on


----------



## nicemathan

I am no expert on how dibp works internally. From an outsider prospective I suppose they might be running out of visa cap for this financial year. 



rkr1978 said:


> hi nicemathan,
> 
> Good to see you... Your advice is always quick and well advice... what you think about currently 189 visa grants which seem slowing down (earlier it was 190, now even 189).....Also skillselect still not updated with 2 days for next round.
> 
> Any idea mate whats going on


----------



## gsakhuja

nicemathan said:


> I am no expert on how dibp works internally. From an outsider prospective I suppose they might be running out of visa cap for this financial year.
> 
> 
> 
> rkr1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi nicemathan,
> 
> Good to see you... Your advice is always quick and well advice... what you think about currently 189 visa grants which seem slowing down (earlier it was 190, now even 189).....Also skillselect still not updated with 2 days for next round.
> 
> Any idea mate whats going on
Click to expand...

Will that affect Vida grants? That should only affect EOI invites..right?


----------



## mahi31

That will effect only invites


----------



## sandygather

CO asked for PCC and medicals in email. I have sent PCC but do I need to upload that in my account as well? Seen somewhere people referring to a link that appears for documents asked by CO. But I don't see any separate link.

Please advice


----------



## atmahesh

sandygather said:


> CO asked for PCC and medicals in email. I have sent PCC but do I need to upload that in my account as well? Seen somewhere people referring to a link that appears for documents asked by CO. But I don't see any separate link.
> 
> Please advice


Google it


----------



## wbsat

Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline...


Thanks for your excellent response...

I take it that toeffl and acs is the first step? pcc and medicals to be done after visa application is submitted? 

what are the fees /charges to be paid along the way(to cross check)?


----------



## HarishNair2015

*NO CO assigned*

Hi Guys,

It has been a long wait. 56 days without CO contact. I have not got the delay mail either. Any one knows the direct number that i can reach for generic questions on CO allocation?

Thanks in advance.
Harish


----------



## rameshkd

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It has been a long wait. 56 days without CO contact. I have not got the delay mail either. Any one knows the direct number that i can reach for generic questions on CO allocation?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Harish


What do you want to make the call for ? It's just 56 dasand not 90+, there people in this forum waiting for more than 100 days.


----------



## HarishNair2015

It's none of your business. No one gave you the authority to be rude. Are you an admin? If not please do not interfere.. 

Thanks



rameshkd said:


> What do you want to make the call for ? It's just 56 dasand not 90+, there people in this forum waiting for more than 100 days.


----------



## haseeb0703

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It has been a long wait. 56 days without CO contact. I have not got the delay mail either. Any one knows the direct number that i can reach for generic questions on CO allocation?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Harish


i can understand your frustration bro.
the official processing time is 90 days calling before that MAY or MAY NOT backfire on you or give you a grant. 
recently people calling have received delay mails, so i would suggest not to call and hang in there


----------



## haseeb0703

rameshkd said:


> What do you want to make the call for ? It's just 56 dasand not 90+, there people in this forum waiting for more than 100 days.


bro, this is a forum where people like you and i are just here to help rather than being rude. everyone wants to know queries so try to be real simple and NOT RUDE


----------



## HarishNair2015

Yeah. That makes sense. Just read that 2613 also got full now.. They might only proceed CO allocation for applications needing further docs.. Others will need to wait 



haseeb0703 said:


> i can understand your frustration bro.
> the official processing time is 90 days calling before that MAY or MAY NOT backfire on you or give you a grant.
> recently people calling have received delay mails, so i would suggest not to call and hang in there


----------



## ktth09

Just now I logged onto my immi account. Initially I saw my account normally. After I clicked on the "get health details" I got an error message saying something like " there is an error.....".
I then logged out and logged in again after 15 minutes. But this time my application is missing. I can not find it anymore.
Anyone has any idea about this?


----------



## haseeb0703

HarishNair2015 said:


> Yeah. That makes sense. Just read that 2613 also got full now.. They might only proceed CO allocation for applications needing further docs.. Others will need to wait


let's wait and see
you should be contacted by CO in a week or so i reckon 
just pray you don't get the delay mail


----------



## plug007

Hi,
I received delay e-mail today for 189.
261313 - Software Engineer -189, 65 points, Visa Lodge 28-Mar, CO 14th May, Additional docs submitted same day, 21st May Delay e-mail.

Any one received Delay e-mail for 189 and got grants?
What is the waiting time now?

Regards,
-VIJAY


----------



## piyush1132003

plug007 said:


> Hi,
> I received delay e-mail today for 189.
> 261313 - Software Engineer -189, 65 points, Visa Lodge 28-Mar, CO 14th May, Additional docs submitted same day, 21st May Delay e-mail.
> 
> Any one received Delay e-mail for 189 and got grants?
> What is the waiting time now?
> 
> Regards,
> -VIJAY


I received delay mail, Visa lodged on 3rd march..and waiting and waiting


----------



## harishsidhartha

plug007 said:


> Hi,
> I received delay e-mail today for 189.
> 261313 - Software Engineer -189, 65 points, Visa Lodge 28-Mar, CO 14th May, Additional docs submitted same day, 21st May Delay e-mail.
> 
> Any one received Delay e-mail for 189 and got grants?
> What is the waiting time now?
> 
> Regards,
> -VIJAY



Dear Vijay,

I have seen one person in this forum who got the grand almost 2 weeks after receiving the delay mail. I am also in the same boat. Lets wait for the good news.

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## Jeeten#80

IT will affect VISA GRANTS as well.


There are 2 things that you should remember:-

* CAP for EOI invites based on Occupation ID's

* CAP for VISA GRANTS as well


*REF:* *Fact sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Programme*






gsakhuja said:


> Will that affect Vida grants? That should only affect EOI invites..right?


----------



## Jeeten#80

FIRST appear for English Language Test and get the desired result (Approx. Fees - Rs. 12000/-)


Then go for Skills Assessment (ACS for ICT Applicants) (Approx. Fees - AUD 500/-). 


PCC and MEDICALS to be done after VISA Application is submitted. To maximize IED - do them 30-35 days after submitting VISA application.


Do a google search for FEES and CHARGES.


For a FAMILY of 2A + 1C - Total Cost would be around - INR 4,30,000/- to be VISA ready.





wbsat said:


> Thanks for your excellent response...
> 
> I take it that toeffl and acs is the first step? pcc and medicals to be done after visa application is submitted?
> 
> what are the fees /charges to be paid along the way(to cross check)?


----------



## rkr1978

*hi jeeten*

hi jeeten,

Do you have any idea of contact numbers for GSM Adelaide Team 1


----------



## nicemathan

Yea, I suppose.

If you check on the skill select migration program and go through their year on year rolling view of migration program and cap on number of people allowed in, you will get an idea.

The cap is not about only invite. Because it will not make sense to their overall entry cap. (I am talking about overall picture not individual invite cap per job code)

Say for instance, a person with one invite includes 5 to 10 members of family as dependent .... 



gsakhuja said:


> Will that affect Vida grants? That should only affect EOI invites..right?


----------



## John295

nicemathan said:


> Yea, I suppose.
> 
> If you check on the skill select migration program and go through their year on year rolling view of migration program and cap on number of people allowed in, you will get an idea.
> 
> The cap is not about only invite. Because it will not make sense to their overall entry cap. (I am talking about overall picture not individual invite cap per job code)
> 
> Say for instance, *a person with one invite includes 5 to 10 members of family as dependent* ....


oh man, this is the reason why the quota of visa seem to be empty at half year. I lodged the visa on 7th Feb and still waiting until now. I also received a same delay email.


----------



## PakSpinKing

YES!! AlhamduLillah...
My ImmiAccount says.. "granted"

Grant letter sent to my consultant's email..

(I am new to this forum, in fact its my first post  )

My consultant says, there is no need to put Aus visa stamp on my Passport! Simple printed Grant letter will do the job.
Please confirm.
Thanks.

Visa Application date: 28th Feb,2015.
GRANTED ON 14th May 2015.
Ielts: 7.5 (7 each).
Bsc Textile Engineering.


----------



## elbedewy

PakSpinKing said:


> YES!! AlhamduLillah...
> My ImmiAccount says.. "granted"
> 
> Grant letter sent to my consultant's email..
> 
> (I am new to this forum, in fact its my first post  )
> 
> My consultant says, there is no need to put Aus visa stamp on my Passport! Simple printed Grant letter will do the job.
> Please confirm.
> Thanks.
> 
> Visa Application date: 28th Feb,2015.
> GRANTED ON 14th May 2015.
> Ielts: 7.5 (7 each).
> Bsc Textile Engineering.




Congratulations ... Good luck and nice to hear that ,,,have you paid vac2 ?

With reference to your query, kindly note that the Australian government is now visa label free and the electronic grant of your visa is all that is required for you to travel to Australia. 

If you wish to have your visa grant stamped, you will need to complete Form 1405, pay the visa application charge and lodge your original passport and visa grant letter at an Australian Visa Application Centre or Embassy.


----------



## tahanpaa

plug007 said:


> I received mail from different CO, and there is no entry of this mail in View Correspondance section of IMMI Ac: What to make out of it?
> 
> I am frankly clueless!


Any changes in your immi account? I mean documents recommended or not required?


----------



## Amuki

PakSpinKing said:


> YES!! AlhamduLillah...
> My ImmiAccount says.. "granted"
> 
> Grant letter sent to my consultant's email..
> 
> (I am new to this forum, in fact its my first post  )
> 
> My consultant says, there is no need to put Aus visa stamp on my Passport! Simple printed Grant letter will do the job.
> Please confirm.
> Thanks.
> 
> Visa Application date: 28th Feb,2015.
> GRANTED ON 14th May 2015.
> Ielts: 7.5 (7 each).
> Bsc Textile Engineering.


What is your occupation code?


----------



## gsakhuja

Jeeten#80 said:


> IT will affect VISA GRANTS as well.
> 
> 
> There are 2 things that you should remember:-
> 
> * CAP for EOI invites based on Occupation ID's
> 
> * CAP for VISA GRANTS as well
> 
> 
> *REF:* *Fact sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Programme*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsakhuja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will that affect Vida grants? That should only affect EOI invites..right?
Click to expand...


How do we know the Visa cap? There is only EOI cap limit on website...and I think Visa cap should be equal to it.


----------



## gsakhuja

nicemathan said:


> Yea, I suppose.
> 
> If you check on the skill select migration program and go through their year on year rolling view of migration program and cap on number of people allowed in, you will get an idea.
> 
> The cap is not about only invite. Because it will not make sense to their overall entry cap. (I am talking about overall picture not individual invite cap per job code)
> 
> Say for instance, a person with one invite includes 5 to 10 members of family as dependent ....
> 
> 
> 
> gsakhuja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will that affect Vida grants? That should only affect EOI invites..right?
Click to expand...

So, it means Visa cap includes family members as well. Had different understanding earlier. There is no way to see how many persons or how many are pending for visa cap to reach.


----------



## Amuki

PakSpinKing said:


> YES!! AlhamduLillah...
> My ImmiAccount says.. "granted"
> 
> Grant letter sent to my consultant's email..
> 
> (I am new to this forum, in fact its my first post  )
> 
> My consultant says, there is no need to put Aus visa stamp on my Passport! Simple printed Grant letter will do the job.
> Please confirm.
> Thanks.
> 
> Visa Application date: 28th Feb,2015.
> GRANTED ON 14th May 2015.
> Ielts: 7.5 (7 each).
> Bsc Textile Engineering.


What is your occupation code?


----------



## Rayme

Hi .. I have a question please if anyone can help me in this.
Me and my wife are applying for PR 189 we got our skill assesments ready and soon we will get letter of invitation. My question about english requirements for partner. Iam dependent and i have given ielts in 2012 october and have score of 6.5 each band will it be ok or need to give again???


----------



## elbedewy

Amuki said:


> What is your occupation code?


Note his granted was in 14 may ... not today .:confused2: ..!! in addition he is Textile eng.


----------



## explorer101

Rayme said:


> Hi .. I have a question please if anyone can help me in this.
> Me and my wife are applying for PR 189 we got our skill assesments ready and soon we will get letter of invitation. My question about english requirements for partner. Iam dependent and i have given ielts in 2012 october and have score of 6.5 each band will it be ok or need to give again???


You need to take the exam again. Partner's english test report should not be older than 1 year.


----------



## nicemathan

You need to give it again buddy, even though your results are valid for 3 years. CO tend to ask for recent results, probably 1-2 years old.



Rayme said:


> Hi .. I have a question please if anyone can help me in this.
> Me and my wife are applying for PR 189 we got our skill assesments ready and soon we will get letter of invitation. My question about english requirements for partner. Iam dependent and i have given ielts in 2012 october and have score of 6.5 each band will it be ok or need to give again???


----------



## pilot_marker

Rayme said:


> Hi .. I have a question please if anyone can help me in this.
> Me and my wife are applying for PR 189 we got our skill assesments ready and soon we will get letter of invitation. My question about english requirements for partner. Iam dependent and i have given ielts in 2012 october and have score of 6.5 each band will it be ok or need to give again???


What do you mean by "need to give again"?

At Visa 189 Lodging, Main Applicant and Partner's IELTS is valid for 36 months. You will key-in your scores and tracking number.


----------



## Amuki

Amuki said:


> What is your occupation code?





elbedewy said:


> Note his granted was in 14 may ... not today .:confused2: ..!! in addition he is Textile eng.



Yeah!! I was eagerly waiting for the GRANT.. Needed to intimate in my current office after that. But now destination seems far.


----------



## HarishNair2015

@haseeb : Thanks man for the support.. Lets hope so and wait ..



haseeb0703 said:


> let's wait and see
> you should be contacted by CO in a week or so i reckon
> just pray you don't get the delay mail


----------



## nicemathan

Buddy, please try to give a result score card older, but within 3 years or 36 months to CO, and you will get a clear idea of what we meant  (in case the applicant is lucky, CO might ignore)

I stated so, based on going trending in response from CO on scorecard age.



pilot_marker said:


> What do you mean by "need to give again"?
> 
> At Visa 189 Lodging, Main Applicant and Partner's IELTS is valid for 36 months. You will key-in your scores and tracking number.


----------



## mmauk11

English results are valid for three years. If you are not sure, please do not give wrong information to others. People are worried and anxious about having to collect too many documents and also for English test. Imagine what one will have to go through just because of wrong information provided. 



nicemathan said:


> Buddy, please try to give a result score card older, but within 3 years or 36 months to CO, and you will get a clear idea of what we meant  (in case the applicant is lucky, CO might ignore)
> 
> I stated so, based on going trending in response from CO on scorecard age.


----------



## nicemathan

Hello there,

None of the members here are giving wrong information. (as far as I know)

*After spending almost three year in this forum, in that close to 2 years as member; this is the first accusation   *

Nonetheless, let me know, where did I gave wrong information, *stop accusing people for heaven sake.*

You read my previous comment carefully, its self explanatory. If not here it is for you to read it again.

*"""Originally Posted by nicemathan View Post
Buddy, please try to give a result score card older, but within 3 years or 36 months to CO, and you will get a clear idea of what we meant (in case the applicant is lucky, CO might ignore)

I stated so, based on going trending in response from CO on scorecard age."""*




mmauk11 said:


> English results are valid for three years. If you are not sure, please do not give wrong information to others. People are worried and anxious about having to collect too many documents and also for English test. Imagine what one will have to go through just because of wrong information provided.


----------



## rameshkd

mmauk11 said:


> English results are valid for three years. If you are not sure, please do not give wrong information to others. People are worried and anxious about having to collect too many documents and also for English test. Imagine what one will have to go through just because of wrong information provided.


Mate, before you snap do note that no one on this forum is a legal advisor and following one's response is completely at individual risk. Do your own homework before you consider any advice provided here.
Secondly, read this http://www.immi.gov.au/faqs/Pages/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english.aspx . the test results are no doubt valid for for 3 years but DIBP seeks test results where the test has been attempted in the last 12 months.


----------



## Jeeten#80

No Idea, but try looking in some email that you might have received from the CO (IF assigned).


I will try and see IF could fish out one.





rkr1978 said:


> hi jeeten,
> 
> Do you have any idea of contact numbers for GSM Adelaide Team 1


----------



## mmauk11

All I am saying is to take some responsibility in things we say, that is to say something only when one is sure. Most of the people who are planning to migrate are desperately searching all info available and are vulnerable because they are desperately in need of information. 

So when they see any info shared here, they are very likely to follow it. Having said that, I have no intention of accusing or insulting anyone. It is just my opinion for the sake of everyone. 

Take it for example, I have seen a post that someone shared, about PTE result no longer being acceptable etc. Imagine how much hoo haa it created just because someone posted something they are not sure. 

Anyway, good luck to all of us. 
Thank you.



rameshkd said:


> Mate, before you snap do note that no one on this forum is a legal advisor and following one's response is completely at individual risk. Do your own homework before you consider any advice provided here.
> Secondly, read this How can I prove I have functional English? . the test results are no doubt valid for for 3 years but DIBP seeks test results where the test has been attempted in the last 12 months.


----------



## hemanthrao

It seems today no CO and No grants....


----------



## batcoder0619

Just received email from CO requesting PCC.


----------



## nicemathan

It is the process for including any dependent who cannot prove their functional English requirement by paying few thousand dollars to DIBP.



PakSpinKing said:


> Can u elaborate what is Vac2? Sorry i have no idea, all the process was handled by my consultant.. and he hasn't told me anything abt vac2. I paid visa application fee abt 3550 $


----------



## PakSpinKing

nicemathan said:


> It is the process for including any dependent who cannot prove their functional English requirement by paying few thousand dollars to DIBP.


Ohkk.. i dont have any dependent for now.. no one going with me 
Im happily single by the way  
So there is no need to pay vac2 now even if plan to take my future spouse after year or two?


----------



## Rayme

Iam now more confused by the replies. I have taken the dates for ielts paid the amount 330$ and dates for may 30th exam and now got to see people saying my ielts score will work which i gave oct 2012


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa

hi guys, 
my CO contacted me about 10 days ago asking for additional info. I have replied that email with the requested info in the next day. Normally what I heard that it take only a week after CO contacts if every paper is ok, which for my case i guess ok. 

Should I contact the team asking if they got my paper ? if so any one know whats the best way to contact team 6?

thanks


----------



## nicemathan

I would say no need to pay VAC2 now for your future spouse.



PakSpinKing said:


> Ohkk.. i dont have any dependent for now.. no one going with me
> Im happily single by the way
> So there is no need to pay vac2 now even if plan to take my future spouse after year or two?


----------



## nicemathan

May I know, at what stage or phase are you in, in your VISA process?



Rayme said:


> Iam now more confused by the replies. I have taken the dates for ielts paid the amount 330$ and dates for may 30th exam and now got to see people saying my ielts score will work which i gave oct 2012


----------



## drn

mahi31 said:


> Waiting for golden mail.. CO allocated on 14may asked for someone documents .... I sent that on 16th may. Now waiting for Grant


Hi Mahi31,

Congrats...

BTW, when did you submit your 189 visa application ?


----------



## tusharvatsa

IT software guys.......... Quota finished, we would need to wait for 2015 quotas now:

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5005	5005


----------



## tusharvatsa

tusharvatsa said:


> IT software guys.......... Quota finished, we would need to wait for 2015 quotas now:
> 
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5005	5005


Check: SkillSelect


----------



## drn

Hi tusharvatsa,

Where it was mentioned for 261313 ?

I think it is for 2611 ... 
Occupation ceiling for ICT Business and Systems Analysts (ANZSCO 2611) has been reached and no further invitations will be issued for this occupation for the Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled – Regional provisional (subclass 489) until the next financial year.


----------



## tusharvatsa

drn said:


> Hi tusharvatsa,
> 
> Where it was mentioned for 261313 ?
> 
> I think it is for 2611 ...
> Occupation ceiling for ICT Business and Systems Analysts (ANZSCO 2611) has been reached and no further invitations will be issued for this occupation for the Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled – Regional provisional (subclass 489) until the next financial year.


The ceiling is reached for the 2613 category which includes 261313 as well. Check the link I sent, 2611 has been closed for a while now.


----------



## tusharvatsa

I think by June '15 DIBP would be able to process the applications filed till 10th may or so..... it's gonna be a close call for all of us.


----------



## atmahesh

tusharvatsa said:


> I think by June '15 DIBP would be able to process the applications filed till 10th may or so..... it's gonna be a close call for all of us.


Why close call? After June 15, are they going for holiday?


----------



## drn

tusharvatsa said:


> The ceiling is reached for the 2613 category which includes 261313 as well. Check the link I sent, 2611 has been closed for a while now.


ok, thanks...
but is this quota ceiling is for invitations ? if so, will it effect the grants as well ? I have lodged on April 14, 2015 and the status shows still as "Application received"


----------



## mahi31

March 21



drn said:


> Hi Mahi31,
> 
> Congrats...
> 
> BTW, when did you submit your 189 visa application ?


----------



## tusharvatsa

Correct, it is for invitations... and that also implies that only a few places left for 2014 visa allocations. Mine says "Assessment in progress"... I have no clue what this means!!!


----------



## piyush1132003

tusharvatsa said:


> IT software guys.......... Quota finished, we would need to wait for 2015 quotas now:
> 
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5005	5005


Yes, Quota finished means no further invitations will be issues from now on.

That does not mean, all the grants will be processed after July or will be processed later.

Ideally, before July, they should finalize their decision for the all the invitations issued.

Though, since past couple of weeks, we are observing delay mail and delay in grant which is definitely confusing here, but we can not do anything else of waiting for concrete result/answer from them.

better wait...rather than of speculating 

Lets keep our hope still alive


----------



## nicemathan

No problem... anything 



PakSpinKing said:


> Thanks a bunch for prompt replies.
> Have a nice day.
> Goodluck to rest ov all candidates


----------



## hemanthrao

Hi,
Who ever got delay mails,,,,,,,,,,, 
can you confirm do you have dependents included in the application or not?


----------



## rahulsp

piyush1132003 said:


> I received delay mail, Visa lodged on 3rd march..and waiting and waiting


Hey, When did the CO allocation happen for you? I lodged my visa on 26th feb and CO asked for additional docs like medicals and form 80 on April 17 , submitted everything no movement after that. Thinking of calling them tomorrow.


----------



## mahi31

Ya you should.. Call them..


----------



## sandygather

rahulsp said:


> Hey, When did the CO allocation happen for you? I lodged my visa on 26th feb and CO asked for additional docs like medicals and form 80 on April 17 , submitted everything no movement after that. Thinking of calling them tomorrow.


Hey..did you sent the docs in email or uploaded them to your account?


----------



## mahi31

Should send in email instead of uploading. As if CO has assigned and contacting you via email. So that he can diraclty get email.



sandygather said:


> Hey..did you sent the docs in email or uploaded them to your account?


----------



## piyush1132003

hemanthrao said:


> Hi,
> Who ever got delay mails,,,,,,,,,,,
> can you confirm do you have dependents included in the application or not?


Yes, My wife is included as dependent and I received delay mail recently.


----------



## piyush1132003

rahulsp said:


> Hey, When did the CO allocation happen for you? I lodged my visa on 26th feb and CO asked for additional docs like medicals and form 80 on April 17 , submitted everything no movement after that. Thinking of calling them tomorrow.


CO allocated to me on 22nd april, asked to submit couple of more documents, submitted on 9thmay and called again on 4 days back...and received delay mail...


----------



## Hot Shot 46

hey buddy have you included any dependents to your application? 

People please reply who have received delay mail as per my thinking recipients of such emails have included dependents to their application?? Logic: Additional checks for dependents requires additional time period.

best regards,
Ali.


----------



## rameshkd

piyush1132003 said:


> CO allocated to me on 22nd april, asked to submit couple of more documents, submitted on 9thmay and called again on 4 days back...and received delay mail...


Best you can do at this stage is wait for 4 weeks from 9th may and see if your file then gets picked up.


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa

Hot Shot 46 said:


> hey buddy have you included any dependents to your application?
> 
> People please reply who have received delay mail as per my thinking recipients of such emails have included dependents to their application?? Logic: Additional checks for dependents requires additional time period.
> 
> best regards,
> Ali.


wrong idea mate.. most of us received that


----------



## rameshkd

rahulsp said:


> Hey, When did the CO allocation happen for you? I lodged my visa on 26th feb and CO asked for additional docs like medicals and form 80 on April 17 , submitted everything no movement after that. Thinking of calling them tomorrow.


Hang on for a couple of days, give them a call after 26th may that way you would have completed 90 days and can make a right point


----------



## sahilsharma

This is getting really annoying.
People from Feb-Mar are still awaiting Grant email whereas few who have applied in Apr have got grant letters already.
I lodged my visa on 25 Feb and Medicals and PCC within first week of March. No Communication at all.

Every morning, just killing the refresh button on my gmail account anticipating the golden email..........


----------



## hsingh

This year's quota for 2613 is closed .. wait for another 5 weeks till the new cap comes into effect :juggle:


----------



## lgucci

DeltaIndigoPapa said:


> wrong idea mate.. most of us received that


Hi, may I ask which is your occupation? I believe only some specific occupations are getting delay mails.

lgucci


----------



## pc101

rahulsp said:


> Hey, When did the CO allocation happen for you? I lodged my visa on 26th feb and CO asked for additional docs like medicals and form 80 on April 17 , submitted everything no movement after that. Thinking of calling them tomorrow.


Looks like I'm also in a similar position, I tried calling towards the end of April, and they said that it will be picked up for processing towards the end of May. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## tdotguy

hsingh said:


> This year's quota for 2613 is closed .. wait for another 5 weeks till the new cap comes into effect :juggle:


Damn, I just missed out. Haven't put in my EOI yet, but I do have 65 points, 70 points once Aug 1 hits.


----------



## rameshkd

hsingh said:


> This year's quota for 2613 is closed .. wait for another 5 weeks till the new cap comes into effect :juggle:


I hope you're referring to EOI and not grants


----------



## rameshkd

pc101 said:


> Looks like I'm also in a similar position, I tried calling towards the end of April, and they said that it will be picked up for processing towards the end of May. Keeping my fingers crossed.


Understand your frustration and now after looking at your timeline, I'm further disappointed. I was hoping my file gets picked up after 4 weeks of providing additional information but as I can see yours it's been more than a month now since you provided all additional info yet no news


----------



## rahulsp

sandygather said:


> Hey..did you sent the docs in email or uploaded them to your account?


Did both.


----------



## kris299

Is HAP ID getting delayed for anyone ? I have received for me and my wife. But I am not getting another HAP ID for my baby. 
Any suggestions ?


----------



## hemanthrao

Hot Shot 46 said:


> hey buddy have you included any dependents to your application?
> 
> People please reply who have received delay mail as per my thinking recipients of such emails have included dependents to their application?? Logic: Additional checks for dependents requires additional time period.
> 
> best regards,
> Ali.


Hi,
As per tracker and replies from friends in other forums it may be like they have limited number of grants so they are giving to those who don't have dependents.
It may be like if you give it to a family you have to give for spouse and kids, instead they can give 4 visas to some singles.
They are processing it and keep in line by sending delay mail.
May be we all should wait till july 1st

Who ever got grants after 18 th may can confirm that they are single......then we can keep calm and spend quality time with family instead checking mails every hour.


----------



## rameshkd

hemanthrao said:


> Hi,
> As per tracker and replies from friends in other forums it may be like they have limited number of grants so they are giving to those who don't have dependents.
> It may be like if you give it to a family you have to give for spouse and kids, instead they can give 4 visas to some singles.
> They are processing it and keep in line by sending delay mail.
> May be we all should wait till july 1st
> 
> Who ever got grants after 18 th may can confirm that they are single......then we can keep calm and spend quality time with family instead checking mails every hour.


How did you come to this conclusion. Have you analysed based on the tracker info ?
This is disappointing but interesting, I've not noticed this but good to check


----------



## kris299

What Tracker are you guys talking about. Is it like a google speadsheet? Please share the link.


----------



## hemanthrao

rameshkd said:


> How did you come to this conclusion. Have you analysed based on the tracker info ?
> This is disappointing but interesting, I've not noticed this but good to check


I checked the tracker and asked others who got delay mails in other forums also...
It is my understanding but may be different...
but if I can get replies from those who got grants after 18 th may,,,,,at least i can correlate.


----------



## kris299

Hello PEOPLE...

Please share the tracker link to me !


----------



## hemanthrao

kris299 said:


> Hello PEOPLE...
> 
> Please share the tracker link to me !


ok...just a minute


----------



## hemanthrao

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE#gid=277


----------



## lgucci

Here it is: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcolid=-1&sortasc=true&page=4&rowsperpage=250

Please remember not to sort or filter the spreadsheet, it happens often and some people don't seem to understand it is a live document and several people could be viewing it at the same time


----------



## kris299

Igucci, Hemanthrao --- thanks for sharing. 
Yes, Igucci - point noted and will not filter it as u said.


----------



## gagandeep2900

HI all

Havent seen a single grant in this week.. Very disappointing.

But clear my one doubt , is capping received for IT professionals and accountants then y are they delaying others grant also. This means surely there Grant capping has reached and no more grants.

but is it sure that after 1st july we ll get priority and grants will follow in numbers.

and any idea , as my skill assessment(Engineers Australia) will gonna get 3 year old in june end , it will not affect my case.


----------



## rameshkd

gagandeep2900 said:


> HI all
> 
> Havent seen a single grant in this week.. Very disappointing.
> 
> But clear my one doubt , is capping received for IT professionals and accountants then y are they delaying others grant also. This means surely there Grant capping has reached and no more grants.
> 
> but is it sure that after 1st july we ll get priority and grants will follow in numbers.
> 
> and any idea , as my skill assessment(Engineers Australia) will gonna get 3 year old in june end , it will not affect my case.


There have been 2 grants this week.
Secondly, no one knows what's the cap for each profession. all we know is Skilled Ind there are 38% of 190,000 grants (i don't remember exact number, so excuse if incorrect).
Now something I don't know and only guess is DIBP is delaying as they've vert few left.
For eg: let's say there are only 500 grants left for the year, so DIBP is playing it slow and distributing these 500 over the next month and half. They might have an internal criteria for setting up the priority for these. I read somewhere, the priority also depends on the earliest of the PCC/Medical so as to give the applicant max time before IED.
After 1st July, hopefully all backlogs will be cleared but again, I think they'll only clear it partially. 
They cannot hold all 2015-16 applicants just keep releasing 2014-15 ones. 
So, those hoping to receive a grant in July first week, it could be a longer wait.


----------



## jango28

5 weeks completed today post initial CO contact, document submission..no further contact, no status update. System is down for maintenance..so will check at 1:30pm IST.


----------



## piyush1132003

Guys...its 5:20 PM now in Adelaide, any news about grant as on today ?


----------



## rameshkd

piyush1132003 said:


> Guys...its 5:20 PM now in Adelaide, any news about grant as on today ?


Don't think any grants today.
Did anyone any changes in status after the system maintenance. No changes to my application


----------



## Amuki

Not even mine application status changed.


----------



## piyush1132003

rameshkd said:


> Don't think any grants today.
> Did anyone any changes in status after the system maintenance. No changes to my application


Nope...no change in status of application.

Its same as Assessment in progress since 9th may.


----------



## Aayush kafle

tusharvatsa said:


> Correct, it is for invitations... and that also implies that only a few places left for 2014 visa allocations. Mine says "Assessment in progress"... I have no clue what this means!!!


http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/SkillSelect.aspx


----------



## Amuki

My status is Application received.


----------



## mahi31

Aayush kafle said:


> SkillSelect


Yes u r right its only for new invitation, not for visa


----------



## mahi31

Amuki said:


> My status is Application received.


When it change...


----------



## mahi31

Amuki said:


> My status is Application received.


How I can see my application status... Its through agent is it possible?


----------



## Amuki

mahi31 said:


> When it change...


On Last update, I guess 8 May.


----------



## mahi31

Amuki said:


> On Last update, I guess 8 May.


Hmmm... CO contacted my last Thursday 14th may via email and asked for some more docs.


----------



## dee9999

mahi31 said:


> Hmmm... CO contacted my last Thursday 14th may via email and asked for some more docs.


HI Mahi31 , what is your lodge date ?


----------



## mahi31

dee9999 said:


> HI Mahi31 , what is your lodge date ?


March 21


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

mahi31 said:


> How I can see my application status... Its through agent is it possible?


Yes you can view your application status if you have TRN number which is given in acknowledgement letter sent by DIBP 
Create immi account (individual) and import your application using TRN number


----------



## mahi31

OK thks


----------



## explorer101

Hello Everyone,

I know everyone of us is eargerly waiting for our grants but I was thinking a little ahead of this and did some reading on other threads. Its about the job market in Australia right now.
I read on few threads that the job market for IT and accountants is nearly saturated in Australia and people are having a hard time finding jobs. This guy who is a software engineer and who started the thread is saying that he is in Australia for over a month now but he hasn't received a single call for an interview and so he was looking for some advice.
I know this isn't the right thread for discussing this but there's no much activity on the other job related threads. I am posting this question here hoping that there will be at least few of us who would have thought this through. I don't want to end up jobless in Australia.
I know that one's skillset matters greatly and for that reason here's a little about me - I am a full stack web developer (frontend + backend coding which includes javascript, jquery, angular js, java/j2ee, spring mvc, web services etc.) with 8 years of experience. I have worked in Melbourne before but it was only for 4 months and this was 7 years back. I also have worked in London for about 8 months. Both of these travels were through my Indian employer as official assignment.

A view about the current job market, likeliness of finding a job quickly, or anything else which would help with the job hunt would help.


----------



## hemanthrao

NO CO and NO grants today....
What a dull week.......


----------



## tusharvatsa

piyush1132003 said:


> Nope...no change in status of application.
> 
> Its same as Assessment in progress since 9th may.


Mine has changed to Information requested today, does this mean that a CO has been assigned?


----------



## nicemathan

Bit worrying and sad for you for the delay.

Please do call DIBP next week, to check on the status as you will be completing 3 months next week. 

In-case, you are using an agent, bug them to call-up DIBP for updates.

Their number is posted repeatedly in this thread, just give search in this thread, please.



sahilsharma said:


> This is getting really annoying.
> People from Feb-Mar are still awaiting Grant email whereas few who have applied in Apr have got grant letters already.
> I lodged my visa on 25 Feb and Medicals and PCC within first week of March. No Communication at all.
> 
> Every morning, just killing the refresh button on my gmail account anticipating the golden email..........


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Buddy,

Job prospects depends on, ones ability to market himself/herself and the domain in which a person is in.

I have seen people getting job in less than a week since landing and not getting a job for months together. There are few lucky folks, who get inter-company movement and few more with offer released when they are offshore.

So, it all depends on marketing ability; domain; how well they fit in an Oz office environment; demand & supply. There cannot be any generalization.    

Say for instance, a person is technically sound but comes with a bad attitude or not so good communication & presentation skills. ( Request : Please dont finger point / counter this statement with - how can a person have poor communication skills when he/she can pass IELTS or PTE  )

I hope you agree. 



explorer101 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I know everyone of us is eargerly waiting for our grants but I was thinking a little ahead of this and did some reading on other threads. Its about the job market in Australia right now.
> I read on few threads that the job market for IT and accountants is nearly saturated in Australia and people are having a hard time finding jobs. This guy who is a software engineer and who started the thread is saying that he is in Australia for over a month now but he hasn't received a single call for an interview and so he was looking for some advice.
> I know this isn't the right thread for discussing this but there's no much activity on the other job related threads. I am posting this question here hoping that there will be at least few of us who would have thought this through. I don't want to end up jobless in Australia.
> I know that one's skillset matters greatly and for that reason here's a little about me - I am a full stack web developer (frontend + backend coding which includes javascript, jquery, angular js, java/j2ee, spring mvc, web services etc.) with 8 years of experience. I have worked in Melbourne before but it was only for 4 months and this was 7 years back. I also have worked in London for about 8 months. Both of these travels were through my Indian employer as official assignment.
> 
> A view about the current job market, likeliness of finding a job quickly, or anything else which would help with the job hunt would help.


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

hemanthrao said:


> NO CO and NO grants today....
> What a dull week.......



Within how many days can we expect a job verification call from the immi aus .. ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

There is no fixed schedule for this OR set pattern.


IT may happen any time, POST VISA application submission.





priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Within how many days can we expect a job verification call from the immi aus .. ?


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa

how long does CO take after asking additional info ? ( in the case of satisfied with docs)


----------



## zaingenius

Hello,
Here's my info with time stamps :

IELTS 8-03-2014 (L-8, R-9, W-7.5, S-7)
ACS assessment submitted 11-03-2015, positive result 20-03-2015
EOI submitted 20-03-2015, Invitation received 27-03-2015
*Visa Application form submitted 13-05-2015*
PCC 20-05-2015
Documents uploaded 22-05-2015
Medical scheduled for 2nd June 2015

When will I get CO assigned or any update ? currently status is simply "Application received" since 13th May 2015


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

zaingenius said:


> Hello,
> Here's my info with time stamps :
> 
> IELTS 8-03-2014 (L-8, R-9, W-7.5, S-7)
> ACS assessment submitted 11-03-2015, positive result 20-03-2015
> EOI submitted 20-03-2015, Invitation received 27-03-2015
> *Visa Application form submitted 13-05-2015*
> PCC 20-05-2015
> Documents uploaded 22-05-2015
> Medical scheduled for 2nd June 2015
> 
> When will I get CO assigned or any update ? currently status is simply "Application received" since 13th May 2015


Usually it takes around 45-50 days for CO allocation so you can expect it at end of June


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

tusharvatsa said:


> Mine has changed to Information requested today, does this mean that a CO has been assigned?


Yes it means CO allocated and he must have sent you mail regarding some documents which you need to submit now


----------



## plug007

Hi Forum Members,

I received a Delay email from CO, I did some enquiries on my own and hearing different stories from folks i know some say its due to cap. And to wait till July 1st.
Some are saying it might be because my application might be on hold for security clearances, they might do employment verification through calls, from new delhi australian high commission.

What I wanted to know is do all of applicants receive these calls?
If so from which number?
And to whom? HR department? or the ones we kept in application as references.

Just wanted to inform them for such enquiries

Best Regards,
-VIJAY


----------



## ExpatIndia

Hi Guys,

Have a query. I had submitted my application through agent but they haven’t given their login details. So i created my own account in immi.gov.au and imported the application. So i would like to know whether my agent would know that i have imported the application. Also the website is asking to select “Statement of Role”. Which option should i select and what are the consequences.

Thanks,
George

*ACS-*NOV 2013 | *Analyst Programmer 261311*
*IELTS - *18 APR 2015 (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7) | *PTE -* 26 APR 2015 (L:85 R:83 W:83 L:90) 
*EOI APP - *29 APR 2015 (70 Points)
I*NVITE - 8 May 2015*
*189 LODGED/ACK- 14 May 2015| PCC SELF/WIFE-| 
MEDS SELF/WIFE-| GRANT-*


----------



## msgforsunil

ExpatIndia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have a query. I had submitted my application through agent but they haven’t given their login details. So i created my own account in immi.gov.au and imported the application. So i would like to know whether my agent would know that i have imported the application. Also the website is asking to select “Statement of Role”. Which option should i select and what are the consequences.
> 
> Thanks,
> George
> 
> *ACS-*NOV 2013 | *Analyst Programmer 261311*
> *IELTS - *18 APR 2015 (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7) | *PTE -* 26 APR 2015 (L:85 R:83 W:83 L:90)
> *EOI APP - *29 APR 2015 (70 Points)
> I*NVITE - 8 May 2015*
> *189 LODGED/ACK- 14 May 2015| PCC SELF/WIFE-|
> MEDS SELF/WIFE-| GRANT-*


Better to keep your agent informed on this to avoid confusions. Not sure, if they will be notified.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Clarification on Visa doc upload?*

Few questions regarding document to be uploaded as part of the Visa application process
1. 
a. Against which entry do we upload the digital photos? Is it "Birth or Age, Evidence of" or "Character, Evidence of" or something else? 

b. Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist states that the photos should be labelled with the applicant's name. 

Where did you label in the digital photo?

2. Is there any limitation on the number of characters to be used for a file name. Don't see any at Attach documents to an online application

3. Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist state that one has to provide colour scanned copies of birth certificate, passport, marriage certificate. 
a. Should the colour copy to attested by Notary(taken on color printout)?
b. If we just uploading the colour copy(without being notarized), should it also be accompanied with the notarised copy(ofcourse this is not color) stating that its authentic?

4. I have an old passport which has visa stamping on it. Is it required to be uploaded as well?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar

Note: Submitting in multiple threads as in the forum members may be different.


----------



## batcoder0619

Please find my responses in red.



msgforsunil said:


> Few questions regarding document to be uploaded as part of the Visa application process
> 1.
> a. Against which entry do we upload the digital photos? Is it "Birth or Age, Evidence of" or "Character, Evidence of" or something else? *For passport photo: Evidence type - Photograph - Passport, for digital photos: Evidence type - Photograph - Other*
> 
> b. Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist states that the photos should be labelled with the applicant's name.
> 
> Where did you label in the digital photo?*I did not label. However I named the file under my name.*
> 
> 2. Is there any limitation on the number of characters to be used for a file name. Don't see any at Attach documents to an online application *Not sure about this.*
> 
> 3. Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist state that one has to provide colour scanned copies of birth certificate, passport, marriage certificate.
> a. Should the colour copy to attested by Notary(taken on color printout)? *Color scans do not need to be attested. Only b/w copies of orginals need to be attested*
> b. If we just uploading the colour copy(without being notarized), should it also be accompanied with the notarised copy(ofcourse this is not color) stating that its authentic? *No.*
> 
> 4. I have an old passport which has visa stamping on it. Is it required to be uploaded as well? *No*
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar
> 
> Note: Submitting in multiple threads as in the forum members may be different.


----------



## sood2gagan

Hello.. I was filling my visa form and i have a doubt about one point. Under employment in nominated occupation category there is a following question

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?? Yes/ no

I m currently working in the same company from last five years and never worked outside my home country?? Should i select yes in this case.


----------



## msgforsunil

batcoder0619 said:


> Please find my responses in red.


Thanks batcoder0619. Please see my responses below.

1. Against which entry do we upload the digital photos? Is it "Birth or Age, Evidence of" or "Character, Evidence of" or something else? For passport photo: Evidence type - Photograph - Passport, for digital photos: Evidence type - Photograph - Other
I am not finding the options, 
For passport photo: Evidence type - Photograph - Passport, 
for digital photos: Evidence type - Photograph - Other

Attaching the snapshot.

2. I have an old passport which has visa stamping on it. Is it required to be uploaded as well? No
Then how do we justify or provide the proof of evidence for the abroad travel?


----------



## batcoder0619

msgforsunil said:


> Thanks batcoder0619. Please see my responses below.
> 
> 1. Against which entry do we upload the digital photos? Is it "Birth or Age, Evidence of" or "Character, Evidence of" or something else? For passport photo: Evidence type - Photograph - Passport, for digital photos: Evidence type - Photograph - Other
> I am not finding the options,
> For passport photo: Evidence type - Photograph - Passport,
> for digital photos: Evidence type - Photograph - Other
> 
> Attaching the snapshot.
> 
> 2. I have an old passport which has visa stamping on it. Is it required to be uploaded as well? No
> Then how do we justify or provide the proof of evidence for the abroad travel?


Hi,

You have to click on the button "Attach document" on top, then select evidence type and upload.

Travel document is usually just color scan of first two pages of passport. I am not sure where it asks for evidence for abroad travel?


----------



## msgforsunil

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have to click on the button "Attach document" on top, then select evidence type and upload.
> 
> Travel document is usually just color scan of first two pages of passport. I am not sure where it asks for evidence for abroad travel?


That's a big list in "Attach document". Do we have a help guide on the same? If yes, can you please share the link?


----------



## batcoder0619

msgforsunil said:


> That's a big list in "Attach document". Do we have a help guide on the same? If yes, can you please share the link?


You just have to scroll down to "Photograph - Passport". Shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## msgforsunil

batcoder0619 said:


> You just have to scroll down to "Photograph - Passport". Shouldn't be that hard.


Yes agreed, it is pretty easier to find the entry. However, I am wondering if we have link that has documented all the options along with its description so that I could go through each line item properly.


----------



## batcoder0619

msgforsunil said:


> Yes agreed, it is pretty easier to find the entry. However, I am wondering if we have link that has documented all the options along with its description so that I could go through each line item properly.


Not sure about that. You can try below links:

https://www.immi.gov.au/helptexts/e.../immiaccount_iag_client_accessible_script.pdf

https://www.immi.gov.au/helptexts/en/online-account/qrg/attach_documents.pdf


----------



## msgforsunil

batcoder0619 said:


> Not sure about that. You can try below links:
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/helptexts/e.../immiaccount_iag_client_accessible_script.pdf
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/helptexts/en/online-account/qrg/attach_documents.pdf


Thanks batcoder0619 for your flashing immediate responses. I am not seeing all the possible "Evidence Type" and "Document Type" details in the above links.


----------



## batcoder0619

msgforsunil said:


> Thanks batcoder0619 for your flashing immediate responses. I am not seeing all the possible "Evidence Type" and "Document Type" details in the above links.


Ah well.. I am not sure where else we can find descriptions of all evidence types. But most of them are self explanatory. If you are after a few specific ones, then let me know and probably I can advise.


----------



## msgforsunil

batcoder0619 said:


> Ah well.. I am not sure where else we can find descriptions of all evidence types. But most of them are self explanatory. If you are after a few specific ones, then let me know and probably I can advise.


Cool thanks. Will do. That's much better.


----------



## santa999

Hi batcoder,
Maybe you know under which section to upload a document stating the intention to pay the second installment for spouse's functional english?
Thanks


----------



## Hiraman

Dear all,
I don't know if everyone knows about it, that visa fee is going to be increased from 1st July 2015 by 2.3%.
So, if you have option, try to make visa fee payment before 1 July.


----------



## cooldude555

Hiraman said:


> Dear all,
> I don't know if everyone knows about it, that visa fee is going to be increased from 1st July 2015 by 2.3%.
> So, if you have option, try to make visa fee payment before 1 July.


Here is the link.

http://www.immi.gov.au/pub-res/Documents/budget/VAC-increases-fact-sheet.pdf


----------



## Hiraman

cooldude555 said:


> Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/pub-res/Documents/budget/VAC-increases-fact-sheet.pdf


Yup. That is it. Forgot to include the link. Thanks.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

ExpatIndia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have a query. I had submitted my application through agent but they haven’t given their login details. So i created my own account in immi.gov.au and imported the application. So i would like to know whether my agent would know that i have imported the application. Also the website is asking to select “Statement of Role”. Which option should i select and what are the consequences.
> 
> Thanks,
> George
> 
> *ACS-*NOV 2013 | *Analyst Programmer 261311*
> *IELTS - *18 APR 2015 (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7) | *PTE -* 26 APR 2015 (L:85 R:83 W:83 L:90)
> *EOI APP - *29 APR 2015 (70 Points)
> I*NVITE - 8 May 2015*
> *189 LODGED/ACK- 14 May 2015| PCC SELF/WIFE-|
> MEDS SELF/WIFE-| GRANT-*


No your agent will not be notified regarding your account
In statement of Roles,Select last option (correspondense only) to view status and details of your application
Please note do not edit anything without informing your agent


----------



## batcoder0619

santa999 said:


> Hi batcoder,
> Maybe you know under which section to upload a document stating the intention to pay the second installment for spouse's functional english?
> Thanks


Sorry I am not sure about that. Do you mean uploading proof of functional english?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

I got CO allocated on 20 may
Can anybody throw some light on the timeframe of grant after CO allocation
Note that I am asking after CO allocation not after CO contact 
Thanks


----------



## mahi31

singh_gurinderjit said:


> I got CO allocated on 20 may
> Can anybody throw some light on the timeframe of grant after CO allocation
> Note that I am asking after CO allocation not after CO contact
> Thanks


Good... It will take approximately 7-14days if not required any documents. As my CO was allocated on 13may but till date no update or from call. I m expecting grant in coming week.


----------



## Jeeten#80

There isn't any need to upload any document stating the intention to pay the second installment for spouse's Functional English (VAC2 payment).


Once a CO is assigned to your application, CO will review your application and ask for missing documents.

That time you may inform CO via email that you are ready to pay VAC2 payment for Spouse's Functional English. CO will guide you accordingly. CO will generate an Invoice from his end and mail it to you for paying it online at Australia Post website. You cannot pay VAC2 unless CO generates the invoice.


IT has been observed in MOST of the cases that when CO asks the applicant to pay VAC2 payment, A positive VISA decision has been made and GRANT is subject to VAC2 payment.




santa999 said:


> Hi batcoder,
> Maybe you know under which section to upload a document stating the intention to pay the second installment for spouse's functional english?
> Thanks


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

mahi31 said:


> Good... It will take approximately 7-14days if not required any documents. As my CO was allocated on 13may but till date no update or from call. I m expecting grant in coming week.


Good luck to you and may you get your grant sooner
Even i am expecting No CO contact as i have uploaded all the required documents in advance so I am hoping for direct grant somewhere around the end of this month


----------



## HarishNair2015

@gurinderjit: Have a question as we have lodged on same day. How do you know CO allocated if they did not contact you ? Are you talking based on status change?



singh_gurinderjit said:


> I got CO allocated on 20 may
> Can anybody throw some light on the timeframe of grant after CO allocation
> Note that I am asking after CO allocation not after CO contact
> Thanks


----------



## harkanwal

HI Guys, 

Generally how many weeks it take before a CO is Allocated. ?

also for my wife's Function English evidence , i have attached A certified Letter from her college stating that her for BSc. all instructions were in english. is this good enough ??


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

HarishNair2015 said:


> @gurinderjit: Have a question as we have lodged on same day. How do you know CO allocated if they did not contact you ? Are you talking based on status change?


Hi harish
Status changes are no more indicators of actual application status
I got a mail from my agent indicating that my application has been allocated for further processing.
Infact documents status changed from "recommended" to "Not required" and my medicals date also changed to 20 may


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

harkanwal said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Generally how many weeks it take before a CO is Allocated. ?
> 
> also for my wife's Function English evidence , i have attached A certified Letter from her college stating that her for BSc. all instructions were in english. is this good enough ??


CO gets allocated after 45-50 days
For functional english,certificate from college is perfectly fine as long as you are not claiming any points for spouse english ability


----------



## piyush1132003

singh_gurinderjit said:


> CO gets allocated after 45-50 days
> For functional english,certificate from college is perfectly fine as long as you are not claiming any points for spouse english ability


in my case...co got allocated on 22nd april and asked couple of documents...which i submitted on 9th may...and since then; waiting..

means...even co get allocated these days...one cannot say the exact timelines for grant..
though earlier it was around a week.


----------



## harishsidhartha

santa999 said:


> Hi batcoder,
> Maybe you know under which section to upload a document stating the intention to pay the second installment for spouse's functional english?
> Thanks


You should upload your willingness to pay VAC2 under the *"Language Ability - English"* section of your depended. 

I also uploaded the same for my mother and CO send me an invoice to pay the amount. If you don't upload the document, CO will ask for the English ability proof where you can convey your willingness to pay VAC2 and CO will send you the invoice. The later procedure is time consuming and its always better to upload your willingness upfront so that you can avoid delays. 

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## tusharvatsa

CO allocated yesterday from Team Adelaide1, asked for further details of employment. We have uploaded all the offer letters, relieving letters, bank statement for past 3 years and some older pay slips.... basically all we had.

Should I provide anything else?


----------



## harkanwal

tusharvatsa said:


> CO allocated yesterday from Team Adelaide1, asked for further details of employment. We have uploaded all the offer letters, relieving letters, bank statement for past 3 years and some older pay slips.... basically all we had.
> 
> Should I provide anything else?


Hi Tushar,

if they are asking for more details , you can upload TAX credit Statements, ITR returns, any Increment or promotion letters etc.


----------



## zaingenius

I live in Karachi, just got PCC from local police and have uploaded all docs.

Here's my timeline :

IELTS 8-03-2014 (L-8, R-9, W-7.5, S-7)
ACS assessment submitted 11-03-2015, positive result 20-03-2015
EOI submitted 20-03-2015, Invitation received 27-03-2015
Visa Application form submitted 13-05-2015
PCC 20-05-2015
Documents uploaded 22-05-2015
Medical planned on 2nd June.
Application status is still Application Received.



ibfij said:


> Best of luck, feel free in case you require any further assistance. Where in Pakistan do you reside (asking in reference of PCC)
> 
> Put up your timelines in signature


----------



## harkanwal

singh_gurinderjit said:


> CO gets allocated after 45-50 days
> For functional english,certificate from college is perfectly fine as long as you are not claiming any points for spouse english ability


Thanks Gurinder,

I'm not claiming any points for Spouse. 

then its all done.. Now Wait begins.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nonee17

How unfortunate is that when you provide every possible evidence of your employment and yet you are asked to produce more.
What if one does not have such evidence then what???



tusharvatsa said:


> CO allocated yesterday from Team Adelaide1, asked for further details of employment. We have uploaded all the offer letters, relieving letters, bank statement for past 3 years and some older pay slips.... basically all we had.
> 
> Should I provide anything else?


----------



## hemanthrao

Hi
I have a question...
I did masters in commerce from Australia in 2008, I came back to India for good and started working in a different profession for all these years.
Now as the family commitments grows and better quality of life for kids ?I have applied for PR.
I claimed 60 points without any work experience as an accountant, my work is really different,
Does a CO may ask about this?
Any affects on my PR?
Really worried

I have claimed for Age 30 points
bachelor degree-in pharamacy-education 15 points
Australian education 5 points MPA skill assessment by CPA australia 221111-Positive-No work experience
IELTS 10 points
Total 60 points,
Not claiming any accounting experience points because i don't have any relevant experience
Does case office going to ask about relevant experience or any chances of visa refusal
Anybody in the similar situation earlier, kindly let me know from your experience


----------



## harkanwal

hemanthrao said:


> Hi
> I have a question...
> I did masters in commerce from Australia in 2008, I came back to India for good and started working in a different profession for all these years.
> Now as the family commitments grows and better quality of life for kids ?I have applied for PR.
> I claimed 60 points without any work experience as an accountant, my work is really different,
> Does a CO may ask about this?
> Any affects on my PR?
> Really worried
> 
> I have claimed for Age 30 points
> bachelor degree-in pharamacy-education 15 points
> Australian education 5 points MPA skill assessment by CPA australia 221111-Positive-No work experience
> IELTS 10 points
> Total 60 points,
> Not claiming any accounting experience points because i don't have any relevant experience
> Does case office going to ask about relevant experience or any chances of visa refusal
> Anybody in the similar situation earlier, kindly let me know from your experience


Really Tricky.. 
I once heard that you must at least have 5 skill based points, 

but if you have positive skilled assessment i think there should be no problem if you are getting 60 points.. 

more experienced members in the group might be having better info..


----------



## rkr1978

tusharvatsa said:


> CO allocated yesterday from Team Adelaide1, asked for further details of employment. We have uploaded all the offer letters, relieving letters, bank statement for past 3 years and some older pay slips.... basically all we had.
> 
> Should I provide anything else?


Have they mentioned anything specific. Say for X period or X company.
To add, have you claimed points for work experience and if yes how much is the skilled employment period considered by ACS..


----------



## tusharvatsa

rkr1978 said:


> Have they mentioned anything specific. Say for X period or X company.
> To add, have you claimed points for work experience and if yes how much is the skilled employment period considered by ACS..


Then probably you need bank statements showing the salary credit, tax statements etc.


----------



## Sameer1626

hemanthrao said:


> Hi
> I have a question...
> I did masters in commerce from Australia in 2008, I came back to India for good and started working in a different profession for all these years.
> Now as the family commitments grows and better quality of life for kids ?I have applied for PR.
> I claimed 60 points without any work experience as an accountant, my work is really different,
> Does a CO may ask about this?
> Any affects on my PR?
> Really worried
> 
> I have claimed for Age 30 points
> bachelor degree-in pharamacy-education 15 points
> Australian education 5 points MPA skill assessment by CPA australia 221111-Positive-No work experience
> IELTS 10 points
> Total 60 points,
> Not claiming any accounting experience points because i don't have any relevant experience
> Does case office going to ask about relevant experience or any chances of visa refusal
> Anybody in the similar situation earlier, kindly let me know from your experience


Hi,

Dont worry for the work exp mate as CO will verify the docs only for the stuff for which you claimed points for.


----------



## Sameer1626

harkanwal said:


> Really Tricky..
> I once heard that you must at least have 5 skill based points,
> 
> but if you have positive skilled assessment i think there should be no problem if you are getting 60 points..
> 
> more experienced members in the group might be having better info..


Hi mate,

I once heard that you must at least have 5 skill based points,*someone has mislead you on this as ITS NOT REQUIRED *


----------



## harkanwal

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I once heard that you must at least have 5 skill based points,*someone has mislead you on this as ITS NOT REQUIRED *


Thanks Sameer, 

this is good as one of my friend is also in similar state and we were thinking that one must have 5 exp points.. 
so in the end what matters is 60 points.. right


----------



## Sameer1626

Dear Friends,

Do we have to upload the notraised/true certified copies of various docs including PCC and BIRTH CERTIFICATE while uploading the docs for visa application??

Also, in form 80 in *question no 24 - Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to Australia??* What should i select as an answer here as to be honest i do know the city where i'll be staying at but not the address as of now, please suggest.


----------



## Hiraman

Sameer1626 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Do we have to upload the notraised/true certified copies of various docs including PCC and BIRTH CERTIFICATE while uploading the docs for visa application??
> 
> Also, in form 80 in question no 24 - Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to Australia?? What should i select as an answer here as to be honest i do know the city where i'll be staying at but not the address as of now, please suggest.


Notarised docs not required, coloured scan copies will work.

Just leave the selection for your Australia travel and stay.


----------



## harkanwal

Sameer1626 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Do we have to upload the notraised/true certified copies of various docs including PCC and BIRTH CERTIFICATE while uploading the docs for visa application??
> 
> Also, in form 80 in *question no 24 - Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to Australia??* What should i select as an answer here as to be honest i do know the city where i'll be staying at but not the address as of now, please suggest.


For PCC you need not to Notary. just a color scan will work.. 
but for Birth certificate you need to Notarize and also get the True certified Copies, also if your birth certificate is in local language you need to upload certified copy of original and Translated copy of Birth certificate.

form80 you can leave the dates,


----------



## Sameer1626

harkanwal said:


> For PCC you need not to Notary. just a color scan will work..
> but for Birth certificate you need to Notarize and also get the True certified Copies, also if your birth certificate is in local language you need to upload certified copy of original and Translated copy of Birth certificate.
> 
> form80 you can leave the dates,


Thanks for your reply mate, but when you click on the question mark while uploading the docs under character evidence of .....it says to be "CERTIFIED COPIES"....???

form80 you can leave the dates *Also for form 80 you are saying to leave the dates blank.....:confused2: but what about the addresses they are inquiring about*


----------



## hemanthrao

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Dont worry for the work exp mate as CO will verify the docs only for the stuff for which you claimed points for.



Thank you Sameer,
I hope so that CO will not ask about work exp...which i don't have and points not claimed.
My gut feeling like this week CO will be allocated to my file....


----------



## harkanwal

Sameer1626 said:


> Thanks for your reply mate, but when you click on the question mark while uploading the docs under character evidence of .....it says to be "CERTIFIED COPIES"....???
> 
> form80 you can leave the dates *Also for form 80 you are saying to leave the dates blank.....:confused2: but what about the addresses they are inquiring about*


Hello My Friend,
For PCC certified Copies, I have checked with a friend who has recently got the Visa, he said he had uploaded the color scan of the PCC as it is, i have also done the same.(no CO assigned yet so dont know if they will ask me again.

also related to addresses if you know someone you can fill in their addresses(like Relatives or friends etc) if not you can mark it as No.

i have filled in friend's address there.


----------



## vram

Hi guys, just have a quick question. How much points do you need to get an invite for the occupation chemical engineer. Would they still issue invitations during the next financial year for this occupation or would it be stopped? Do i have a chance if i get 65 points overall for the 189 visa for this occupation ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ManpreetK

Hi Expats,

I know many are waiting for CO allocation. But just wanted to know out of curiosity if anybody on this forum has some information regarding timelines for CO allocation once we lodge visa application.
I lodged my application on 11th April,2015. I have submitted PCC and Medicals as well last week. So any idea of approximate time (i heard it could e 50-60 days.) Is anybody got CO assigned who has filed application after mid-april.

Thanks in advance. It will just give me fair idea how much more i need to wait.

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## cooldude555

tusharvatsa said:


> CO allocated yesterday from Team Adelaide1, asked for further details of employment. We have uploaded all the offer letters, relieving letters, bank statement for past 3 years and some older pay slips.... basically all we had.
> 
> Should I provide anything else?


I would suggest you to provide the below documents:

Current Payslips
Form 16 and 
IT Returns.

The documentation that you already provided should usually suffice the CO's requirement. However, they would request additional documents if the current paperwork raises a Red flag in their mind.

Did the CO specifically ask for something which could prove your employment?


----------



## AnjGin

Hi Friends, I got email from DIBP Adelaide allocation team that this year quota has almost been reached so processing time will be longer. Does this mean I will have to wait till July? Also it is from allocation team in Adelaide , it does have name of CO and does this mean CO has been allocated to me?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*For 189*, Minimum Points required are 60.


Occupation Code - *2331* | *Chemical and Materials Engineers* (Ceiling Value for Current FY - 1000/ Invited until 8th May - 347)

Why for next FY, IF you have minimum 60 points now then submit EOI and wait.

******************************************************

No one BUT DIBP would know IF they are going to ADD / REMOVE any Occupation from SOL.


We would ONLY come to know about this WHEN the LIST is out in JULY 2015.


As I have mentioned above, the MINIMUM points for 189 are 60. IF you have more points then your EOI would be placed ahead in Queue, thereby further increasing your Invitation chances.



vram said:


> Hi guys, just have a quick question. How much points do you need to get an invite for the occupation chemical engineer. Would they still issue invitations during the next financial year for this occupation or would it be stopped? Do i have a chance if i get 65 points overall for the 189 visa for this occupation ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## tusharvatsa

cooldude555 said:


> I would suggest you to provide the below documents:
> 
> Current Payslips
> Form 16 and
> IT Returns.
> 
> The documentation that you already provided should usually suffice the CO's requirement. However, they would request additional documents if the current paperwork raises a Red flag in their mind.
> 
> Did the CO specifically ask for something which could prove your employment?


There are no payslips in Dubai and definitely no Tax  . So have provided the last 4 yrs bank statement and for India & UK I have given some payslips, increment & promotion letters, relieving letters etc. This is what the CO asked for:

Evidence of employment

Please provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
Further evidence can include, but is not limited to:

● contracts

● pay slips

● tax returns

● group certificates

● superannuation information


----------



## Jeeten#80

As per the current TREND, CO is allocated in about 50-60 days.


CO might be allocated to your case say latest by 1st Week of June.





ManpreetK said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I know many are waiting for CO allocation. But just wanted to know out of curiosity if anybody on this forum has some information regarding timelines for CO allocation once we lodge visa application.
> I lodged my application on 11th April,2015. I have submitted PCC and Medicals as well last week. So any idea of approximate time (i heard it could e 50-60 days.) Is anybody got CO assigned who has filed application after mid-april.
> 
> Thanks in advance. It will just give me fair idea how much more i need to wait.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manpreet


----------



## Jeeten#80

You have received a delay email.


In many cases an applicant has received GRANT in about 2-3 weeks after receiving a delay email. So you never know.


Yes CO has been allocated to your case.







AnjGin said:


> Hi Friends, I got email from DIBP Adelaide allocation team that this year quota has almost been reached so processing time will be longer. Does this mean I will have to wait till July? Also it is from allocation team in Adelaide , it does have name of CO and does this mean CO has been allocated to me?


----------



## agoyal

AnjGin said:


> Hi Friends, I got email from DIBP Adelaide allocation team that this year quota has almost been reached so processing time will be longer. Does this mean I will have to wait till July? Also it is from allocation team in Adelaide , it does have name of CO and does this mean CO has been allocated to me?


Hi anjgin

When did u lodge ur visa nd which code??


----------



## ManpreetK

Jeeten#80 said:


> As per the current TREND, CO is allocated in about 50-60 days.
> 
> 
> CO might be allocated to your case say latest by 1st Week of June.


Thank you so much for your reply.
Fingers crossed. Hoping for 50-60 days. 

Thanks again.


----------



## tusharvatsa

ManpreetK said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.
> Fingers crossed. Hoping for 50-60 days.
> 
> Thanks again.


It may be earlier as well, I lodged the visa on 8th April and uploaded medicals around 19-20th May.


----------



## AnjGin

I lodged my visa application on 25 March 2015


----------



## AnjGin

agoyal said:


> AnjGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends, I got email from DIBP Adelaide allocation team that this year quota has almost been reached so processing time will be longer. Does this mean I will have to wait till July? Also it is from allocation team in Adelaide , it does have name of CO and does this mean CO has been allocated to me?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi anjgin
> 
> When did u lodge ur visa nd which code??
Click to expand...

I lodged on 25 th March


----------



## elbedewy

tusharvatsa said:


> It may be earlier as well, I lodged the visa on 8th April and uploaded medicals around 19-20th May.


what was co asking for !! pcc or vac2 ??


----------



## piyush1132003

AnjGin said:


> Hi Friends, I got email from DIBP Adelaide allocation team that this year quota has almost been reached so processing time will be longer. Does this mean I will have to wait till July? Also it is from allocation team in Adelaide , it does have name of CO and does this mean CO has been allocated to me?


Did you apply for 189 or 190 Visa?


----------



## msgforsunil

harkanwal said:


> For PCC you need not to Notary. just a color scan will work..
> but for Birth certificate you need to Notarize and also get the True certified Copies, also if your birth certificate is in local language you need to upload certified copy of original and Translated copy of Birth certificate.
> 
> form80 you can leave the dates,


Do you still need to notarize, if the Birth Certificate is color and is in English?


----------



## msgforsunil

*Removing password from Aadhar Card without tampering the digital signature?*

Is there a means of removing the password from Aadhar card (in pdf format) without tampering the digital signature?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## tusharvatsa

elbedewy said:


> what was co asking for !! pcc or vac2 ??


The CO asked for employment proofs.


----------



## gagandeep2900

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hi harish
> Status changes are no more indicators of actual application status
> I got a mail from my agent indicating that my application has been allocated for further processing.
> Infact documents status changed from "recommended" to "Not required" and my medicals date also changed to 20 may


Guys

am in a little dilemma. Actually i have done my case myself . Visa Lodged : 18th March.

No CO allocation proof , No delay mail , what should i do and how can i get to know that CO is assigned or not . 

one thing i ll like to mention.. as mentioned by other expat , even my status changed from Assessment in Progress to Application recieved on 5th may . and all documents uploaded had status of Recieved and rest Not required . Also health is also showing in Recieved , dated 5th may.

Now whats next , its more than 70 days now. 

Seniors please help.

:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::confused2:


----------



## batcoder0619

gagandeep2900 said:


> Guys
> 
> am in a little dilemma. Actually i have done my case myself . Visa Lodged : 18th March.
> 
> No CO allocation proof , No delay mail , what should i do and how can i get to know that CO is assigned or not .
> 
> one thing i ll like to mention.. as mentioned by other expat , even my status changed from Assessment in Progress to Application recieved on 5th may . and all documents uploaded had status of Recieved and rest Not required . Also health is also showing in Recieved , dated 5th may.
> 
> Now whats next , its more than 70 days now.
> 
> Seniors please help.
> 
> :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::confused2:


The only way to know if a CO has been assigned is when he/she emails you for more information and status on ImmiAccount changes to "Information Requested". The normal processing is stated as 3 months (90 days). So I guess you can wait till it's 90 days and if still no contact from CO, then call them up and request status of your application.

Thanks.


----------



## akg88

Hi Guys - I have submitted all of my documents on 27th April- after my CO was assigned. Med was submitted to DIBP on 27th of april as well. Haven't heard a word since then.
Have sent 2 emails to follow up regarding the docs but still no reply.
No delay mail either.


----------



## batcoder0619

akg88 said:


> Hi Guys - I have submitted all of my documents on 27th April- after my CO was assigned. Med was submitted to DIBP on 27th of april as well. Haven't heard a word since then.
> Have sent 2 emails to follow up regarding the docs but still no reply.
> No delay mail either.


Whats your status on ImmiAccount?


----------



## AnjGin

AnjGin said:


> agoyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnjGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends, I got email from DIBP Adelaide allocation team that this year quota has almost been reached so processing time will be longer. Does this mean I will have to wait till July? Also it is from allocation team in Adelaide , it does have name of CO and does this mean CO has been allocated to me?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi anjgin
> 
> When did u lodge ur visa nd which code??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lodged on 25 th March
Click to expand...

As general accountant


----------



## AnjGin

Also expats I am moving house this weekend do I need to inform DIBP ?
It will be almost 70 days by then


----------



## akg88

batcoder0619 said:


> Whats your status on ImmiAccount?


It's coming up as assessment in progress


----------



## sabbys77

msgforsunil said:


> Is there a means of removing the password from Aadhar card (in pdf format) without tampering the digital signature?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


Hi Sunil

I tried my level best but could not make it. Better to take color print and then get it notarised. By mistake I uploaded password file initially.


----------



## TanuPatel

Hi Sunil,

You may just take a colour printout and scan it back (that's the way I did) or else use some softwares available on net to remove password from PDFs.

Hope this helps!



msgforsunil said:


> Is there a means of removing the password from Aadhar card (in pdf format) without tampering the digital signature?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## batcoder0619

akg88 said:


> It's coming up as assessment in progress


That means it's still not assigned to CO or maybe CO has been assigned and will let you know if further docs are required or result in direct grant.


----------



## akg88

batcoder0619 said:


> That means it's still not assigned to CO or maybe CO has been assigned and will let you know if further docs are required or result in direct grant.



Hi - The case officer has been assigned and have asked for the documents. I have submitted them all and medical was submitted on 27th of April - do you know how long it normally takes after that ?


----------



## vinodkrish_r

Does t he application status change from recieved to in progress only after CO allocation?


----------



## JK684

msgforsunil said:


> Is there a means of removing the password from Aadhar card (in pdf format) without tampering the digital signature?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


Use PDFill PDF tool, it will remove the password. I have used it for removing password in few documents. But I am not sure about the signature, I guess it wont tamper the signature. Give it a try.

You can google search for a crack also if you want to edit the PDFs. Most of the other features (merge, reorder, split, delete, encrypt / decrypt etc) are free.

https://www.pdfill.com/pdf_tools_free.html


----------



## aqkhan

haseeb0703 said:


> mine also change from 'assessment in progress ' to application received' on 13th may and today i received an email from brisbane GSM for Police check.
> 
> hang in there you will be contacted soon INSHAHALLAH
> 
> lodge date 04-apr-15
> 
> whats yours?


My lodge date is 23 Feb 2015


----------



## vram

Jeeten#80 said:


> *For 189*, Minimum Points required are 60.
> 
> 
> Occupation Code - *2331* | *Chemical and Materials Engineers* (Ceiling Value for Current FY - 1000/ Invited until 8th May - 347)
> 
> Why for next FY, IF you have minimum 60 points now then submit EOI and wait.
> 
> ******************************************************
> 
> No one BUT DIBP would know IF they are going to ADD / REMOVE any Occupation from SOL.
> 
> 
> We would ONLY come to know about this WHEN the LIST is out in JULY 2015.
> 
> 
> As I have mentioned above, the MINIMUM points for 189 are 60. IF you have more points then your EOI would be placed ahead in Queue, thereby further increasing your Invitation chances.


Thanks a lot for the reply. I would love to submit EOI now but sadly i can't. I need to get band 8 and over in all section of IELTS so i can get 65 points. I can't get 60 points because right now i have only 55 points and don't what i can include to get 60 points. So i can only get 65 points by getting over 8 in all sections. 

These are my results from my last IELTS test. W7.5 , S8 , L9 ,R9. I hope i can make that writing to 8 next time. Does ONLY one guy mark all the section of the IELTS test or different people mark each section of the test.

Thanks in advance and alot for the reply


----------



## aqkhan

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi Khan,
> 
> I could see your signature stating the request for the employment reference and unemployment reason.. Did you check if they had called up your reference for checking ...?


No, i have not. however, i have good terms with all the employers (past and present) and in case they receive such kind of call they will inform me.


----------



## elbedewy

Dear all ...
Actually I don't need to lose hopes for our grant and be sad for our delay .... if anyone checked last years scenario it is almost the same .... it is our luck that we lodge after 30 march ..we have to wait to 10 july or around ...

I have checked a lot and look here and there ... I saw it happened every year ..to slow grant in may and june ,,, actually don't know why ..
and one of the samples is this signature ...

CO allocated - 31/03/2014 (medicals and form 80 requested), Medicals done - 09/04/2014, Medicals uploaded - 11/04/2014, Delay email received - 15/04/2014, VISA GRANT - 09/07/2014!!! 

if you look we will find it true ,,check april lodge 2014 and march 2014 ...

Hope all of us catch our dream


----------



## rahulb

Thanks - As per my agent "We can generate HAP IDs for those who was listed at the time of submission of the application with DIAC. As we have done the updation for baby after submission of application with DIAC therefore we cannot generate HAP ID therefore we are waiting for the same from the department."

Is he right ?



singh_gurinderjit said:


> Yes he can...even my HAP ID was generated by my agent


----------



## vinodkrish_r

elbedewy said:


> Dear all ...
> Actually I don't need to lose hopes for our grant and be sad for our delay .... if anyone checked last years scenario it is almost the same .... it is our luck that we lodge after 30 march ..we have to wait to 10 july or around ...
> 
> I have checked a lot and look here and there ... I saw it happened every year ..to slow grant in may and june ,,, actually don't know why ..
> and one of the samples is this signature ...
> 
> CO allocated - 31/03/2014 (medicals and form 80 requested), Medicals done - 09/04/2014, Medicals uploaded - 11/04/2014, Delay email received - 15/04/2014, VISA GRANT - 09/07/2014!!!
> 
> if you look we will find it true ,,check april lodge 2014 and march 2014 ...
> 
> Hope all of us catch our dream


Definitely makes sense. Thank you. 

For all who had the puzzle of when the application changes to in progress, is when a CO gets allocated.


----------



## aqkhan

elbedewy said:


> Dear all ...
> Actually I don't need to lose hopes for our grant and be sad for our delay .... if anyone checked last years scenario it is almost the same .... it is our luck that we lodge after 30 march ..we have to wait to 10 july or around ...
> 
> I have checked a lot and look here and there ... I saw it happened every year ..to slow grant in may and june ,,, actually don't know why ..
> and one of the samples is this signature ...
> 
> CO allocated - 31/03/2014 (medicals and form 80 requested), Medicals done - 09/04/2014, Medicals uploaded - 11/04/2014, Delay email received - 15/04/2014, VISA GRANT - 09/07/2014!!!
> 
> if you look we will find it true ,,check april lodge 2014 and march 2014 ...
> 
> Hope all of us catch our dream


Hi,
Good research. Thanks.

By the way i lodged my application in Feb 2015 and seems to be i am in the same boat with the people who lodged in or after march 2015


----------



## Jeeten#80

Not Required!




msgforsunil said:


> Do you still need to notarize, if the Birth Certificate is color and is in English?


----------



## atmahesh

aqkhan said:


> Hi,
> Good research. Thanks.
> 
> By the way i lodged my application in Feb 2015 and seems to be i am in the same boat with the people who lodged in or after march 2015


Wondering when was the last grant issued in may?


----------



## Jeeten#80

After CO asks for any missing documents, they take 2-3 weeks for processing the application.


BUT have seen people get GRANT within a WEEK as well after providing additional documents.




akg88 said:


> Hi - The case officer has been assigned and have asked for the documents. I have submitted them all and medical was submitted on 27th of April - do you know how long it normally takes after that ?


----------



## harishsidhartha

atmahesh said:


> Wondering when was the last grant issued in may?


As per the tracking sheet, its May 20th. 

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## PakSpinKing

atmahesh said:


> Wondering when was the last grant issued in may?


Mine on 13th May


----------



## Amuki

Anyone in the fourm whose status is still " Application received"? I lodged the visa on 1 march and today I called Immigartion office to enquire. He said that this year visa cap has been reached and now visas will be granted in july. He also told me that CO has been allocated to me on 20 April and he perfoermed his initial checkups on 22 April and now my file is under internal and external checkings. What could it mean? If CO requires comething y didn't he mail me something.


----------



## mahi31

Amuki said:


> Anyone in the fourm whose status is still " Application received"? I lodged the visa on 1 march and today I called Immigartion office to enquire. He said that this year visa cap has been reached and now visas will be granted in july.


Oh OK , in which category you filed. 261313 ?


----------



## Amuki

Amuki said:


> Anyone in the fourm whose status is still " Application received"? I lodged the visa on 1 march and today I called Immigartion office to enquire. He said that this year visa cap has been reached and now visas will be granted in july. He also told me that CO has been allocated to me on 20 April and he perfoermed his initial checkups on 22 April and now my file is under internal and external checkings. What could it mean? If CO requires comething y didn't he mail me something.





mahi31 said:


> Oh OK , in which category you filed. 261313 ?


Yes, 261313. He also told me that CO has been allocated to me on 20 April and he perfoermed his initial checkups on 22 April and now my file is under internal and external checkings. What could it mean? If CO requires comething y didn't he mail me something


----------



## mahi31

Hmm.. Immg last update on website was the cap reached at Max in category 261313 and accounts. They a telling same.
Anyway are u filled ur self or via agent?


----------



## Amuki

mahi31 said:


> Hmm.. Immg last update on website was the cap reached at Max in category 261313 and accounts. They a telling same.
> Anyway are u filled ur self or via agent?


My husband filled the form


----------



## Amuki

One more thing, actually I called in Brisbane office and he told me that my CO is in Adelaide. He asked me some security questions and I aswered them correctly. But when he asked me about the residential address, I told him my postal address  . Actually, my husband filled the form and I was not sure that what he mentioned in that feild i.e. my parents address or his parent's address. So he mailed me and gave me all the information which I asked him on the call under a tag "UNOFFICIAL". But in this mail he also wrote "I have attached a form 1022 “Change in Circumstances” link as you could not remember the residential address provided in the application and when I asked where you currently live, you provided the postal address you provided the department". So now shall I fill this form or I should wait for my CO to contact me.


----------



## mahi31

Suggest to wait instead of change address


----------



## Expecting189

Amuki said:


> One more thing, actually I called in Brisbane office and he told me that my CO is in Adelaide. He asked me some security questions and I aswered them correctly. But when he asked me about the residential address, I told him my postal address  . Actually, my husband filled the form and I was not sure that what he mentioned in that feild i.e. my parents address or his parent's address. So he mailed me and gave me all the information which I asked him on the call under a tag "UNOFFICIAL". But in this mail he also wrote "I have attached a form 1022 “Change in Circumstances” link as you could not remember the residential address provided in the application and when I asked where you currently live, you provided the postal address you provided the department". So now shall I fill this form or I should wait for my CO to contact me.


All communications that you have with IMMI officials are documented in their system, so in all probability your CO too may ask for Form 1022.
Its better to fill out the Form, keep it ready and call up Adelaide team and ask what documents they require.
When you communicate with them make sure you have all your information at hand.


----------



## dee9999

Amuki said:


> One more thing, actually I called in Brisbane office and he told me that my CO is in Adelaide. He asked me some security questions and I aswered them correctly. But when he asked me about the residential address, I told him my postal address  . Actually, my husband filled the form and I was not sure that what he mentioned in that feild i.e. my parents address or his parent's address. So he mailed me and gave me all the information which I asked him on the call under a tag "UNOFFICIAL". But in this mail he also wrote "I have attached a form 1022 “Change in Circumstances” link as you could not remember the residential address provided in the application and when I asked where you currently live, you provided the postal address you provided the department". So now shall I fill this form or I should wait for my CO to contact me.


Hi Amuki , 

Could you please share your Visa lodge date , current status in Immi account (Assessment in Progress or Application received )and Last updated date ?

Thanks


----------



## Amuki

dee9999 said:


> Hi Amuki ,
> 
> Could you please share your Visa lodge date , current status in Immi account (Assessment in Progress or Application received )and Last updated date ?
> 
> Thanks


Visa lodge date : 1 March 2015 , current status : Application received Last updated : 23 April


----------



## Amuki

Expecting189 said:


> All communications that you have with IMMI officials are documented in their system, so in all probability your CO too may ask for Form 1022.
> Its better to fill out the Form, keep it ready and call up Adelaide team and ask what documents they require.
> When you communicate with them make sure you have all your information at hand.


But there is no changes in the circumstances. And today I called Brisbane team but they said CO will contact in case is any document is needed, the person also wrote in mail that 

"Your application was allocated to a case officer in GSM Brisbane on the 20th April 2015 for the initial assessment. The initial assessment was performed on the 22nd April 2015. 

I can advise you that your case is currently under active review with the department conducting their routine internal and external checking processes"

Can u please suggest that what does routine internal and external checking processes means? And is it normal to do so?


----------



## sribha

Hi,

Work experience start date given in the EOI and actual work experience start date is not matching. But work experience month details are not having issues.

How to manage this issue, few days difference between EOI data and actual.

Should he resubmit EOI?

He got invite on 22nd May.


----------



## aqkhan

Amuki said:


> One more thing, actually I called in Brisbane office and he told me that my CO is in Adelaide. He asked me some security questions and I aswered them correctly. But when he asked me about the residential address, I told him my postal address  . Actually, my husband filled the form and I was not sure that what he mentioned in that feild i.e. my parents address or his parent's address. So he mailed me and gave me all the information which I asked him on the call under a tag "UNOFFICIAL". But in this mail he also wrote "I have attached a form 1022 “Change in Circumstances” link as you could not remember the residential address provided in the application and when I asked where you currently live, you provided the postal address you provided the department". So now shall I fill this form or I should wait for my CO to contact me.


I will suggest to update your address in the system. This is not a big issue, login to your immi account. Go to your application. In the right column you will find the link to change details. Fill it and press submit, you address will change immediately.


----------



## Amuki

aqkhan said:


> I will suggest to update your address in the system. This is not a big issue, login to your immi account. Go to your application. In the right column you will find the link to change details. Fill it and press submit, you address will change immediately.


Thanks for your suggestion. but my point is that there is no change in the address. So what shall I mention. Its same as the past one. But if it really required I will fill the form with the same information, as nothing has been changed since we have lodged the file. I was anxious while talking to him, thus could not conclude that residential address is the permanent one. Please tell me again, though the address has not changed even then I need to fill that form. if yes, i will do it tonight. Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## aqkhan

Amuki said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. but my point is that there is no change in the address. So what shall I mention. Its same as the past one. But if it really required I will fill the form with the same information, as nothing has been changed since we have lodged the file. I was anxious while talking to him, thus could not conclude that residential address is the permanent one. Please tell me again, though the address has not changed even then I need to fill that form. if yes, i will do it tonight. Thanks in advance for your assistance.


As per requirements if you are changing your address for even 14 days you have to update. Any how your case is different. You have two options 
1. Do not do any thing
2. Fill the address update form with the same address.

I will suggest option 2 as this ia not something very serious, however, it's just a suggestion.

Best Regards


----------



## Amuki

Okay thanks. I will do it tonight


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have answered you in another thread.


*Document Checklist - Skilled Nominated visa*







vineet85_05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm lodging the visa application through *ImmiAccount *and have following queries.
> 
> 1. Page 10 : _Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?_
> Do I have to mention my parents name in this? as I'm currently not applying for their visa
> 
> 2. Pg 13 : _Employment History_
> I've total experience of 8 years but ACS deducted 2 years from that.
> Company A -> 3 years and remaining at Company B (current) -> 5 yrs
> 
> 2a. Should I mention that ACS deducted 2 years of my experience? If yes, how? in Employment History section
> 
> 2b. How detailed should be Description of Duties and should it be exactly the same as mentioned in their website for nominated occupation.
> 
> 2c. What date should be entered in case of Current employer? The date which is mentioned in ACS letter (assessment done 6 months ago) _OR_ The present month. As my experience letter from current employer is dated 6 months ago when I assessed ACS, but I do *have *latest salary slips.
> 
> 3. Pg 13: Employment in nominated occupation-> *Duration of overseas employment*
> Should it be 8 years in my case _OR_ 5 years (after deducting ACS 2 years)
> 
> 4. When is the Medicals / PCC done, after the lodging the visa and paying fees?
> 
> 
> I look forward to hearing your responses. Please help me lodging the application through ImmiAccount.
> Regards
> Vineet


----------



## BTNIFTY

Any idea who is currently getting NSW state nominations - how many point holders?

Business Analyst - 261111

IELTS - 28 March 2015 - T 8.5, L 9, R 8, W 7.5, S 8.5
ACS Applied - 12 May 2015
ACS verified - 18 May 2015
EOI submitted - 18 May 2015 [60 + 5 (SS) points]


----------



## t2gaurav

Got a delay mail saying unable to finalize application until the following Migration Program year. 

So its clear, atlease for me, that the visa will be granted in July. 

ACS Code 261313
Invitation 10 April 
Lodge 11 April 

All docs uploaded by 15 May 2015


----------



## drn

Hi All,

I have got the CO assigned to my 189 visa application today and has asked for FORM 80 and Medicals.


----------



## JustinVu

t2gaurav said:


> Got a delay mail saying unable to finalize application until the following Migration Program year.
> 
> So its clear, atlease for me, that the visa will be granted in July.
> 
> ACS Code 261313
> Invitation 10 April
> Lodge 11 April
> 
> All docs uploaded by 15 May 2015


can you copy and paste your whole message. this is a depressing news


----------



## edo_super

drn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got the CO assigned to my 189 visa application today and has asked for FORM 80 and Medicals.


may i when did you lodge your application?


----------



## drn

edo_super said:


> may i when did you lodge your application?


on April 14 th


----------



## cafe83

I just got the delay email too 

---------------------------------------------
189 software engineer
65 points
Applied March 2015
Medicals & PCC submitted 18 May 2015


----------



## stidleyfied

t2gaurav said:


> Got a delay mail saying unable to finalize application until the following Migration Program year.
> 
> So its clear, atlease for me, that the visa will be granted in July.
> 
> ACS Code 261313
> Invitation 10 April
> Lodge 11 April
> 
> All docs uploaded by 15 May 2015



what's your status in immi account now? did it change to assessment in progress?


----------



## cafe83

OK so to clarify the email I got says :

"this category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year."

Doesnt definitely say they wont grant this program year. But possible it might be delayed. Is this what everyone got?


----------



## pilot_marker

cafe83 said:


> OK so to clarify the email I got says :
> 
> "this category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year."
> 
> Doesnt definitely say they wont grant this program year. But possible it might be delayed. Is this what everyone got?



I got this delay mail as well yesterday. Note that my occupation is not IT or Accountancy.

Still looking forward to be granted this coming days...


----------



## t2gaurav

Email content seems to be the same. What is the subject of the mail? 

My application status is "Application received"


----------



## cafe83

no specific subject. Its just a reply to an email sent to CO by my agent.


----------



## JustinVu

t2gaurav said:


> Got a delay mail saying unable to finalize application until the following Migration Program year.
> 
> So its clear, atlease for me, that the visa will be granted in July.
> 
> ACS Code 261313
> Invitation 10 April
> Lodge 11 April
> 
> All docs uploaded by 15 May 2015


can you be more specific and copy the email's content so we can analyse . everyone gets a delay email i understand what you said is more like a confirmation, which is depressing


----------



## t2gaurav

Mine says "unable to finalize application until the following Migration Program year" which implies the grant will not be given before July.


----------



## piyush1132003

t2gaurav said:


> Mine says "unable to finalize application until the following Migration Program year" which implies the grant will not be given before July.


Ahh...that's depressing news, means one can not think of migrating this year, have to plan for next year only..


----------



## rameshkd

t2gaurav said:


> Mine says "unable to finalize application until the following Migration Program year" which implies the grant will not be given before July.


Where does it say ? Did you receive a mail ?


----------



## khalidamen

piyush1132003 said:


> Ahh...that's depressing news, means one can not think of migrating this year, have to plan for next year only..


Don't be depressed. Next year starts July 1, a little bit more patience, its just around the corner.


----------



## t2gaurav

Yes, got a mail with this subject; the content is same as the delay mail posted by others.


----------



## khalidamen

t2gaurav said:


> Yes, got a mail with this subject; the content is same as the delay mail posted by others.


can you please let us know your Visa lodge date?


----------



## dee9999

t2gaurav said:


> Got a delay mail saying unable to finalize application until the following Migration Program year.
> 
> So its clear, atlease for me, that the visa will be granted in July.
> 
> ACS Code 261313
> Invitation 10 April
> Lodge 11 April
> 
> All docs uploaded by 15 May 2015


Hi , 

i have exact same dates for invite , lodge , docs upload (code 2613) . But no CO contact (as in no mail for any extra dcos) and no delay mail... I hope everything is fine... 

Although I noticed , a character link ,just below health link below each dependent... Upon opening the character link ... it shows to download Form 80 . 

But i Have already submitted Form 80 on 15th May. Not sure , if ots really asked for ... as there is no separate mail from CO . ( I think CO send mail , in case extra docs are required)

Any comments ?

Thanks
Dee


----------



## rameshkd

piyush1132003 said:


> Ahh...that's depressing news, means one can not think of migrating this year, have to plan for next year only..


Due to this excruciating delay, I've already missed out on one transfer opportunity withing my organisation. Hope it doesn't cost me much


----------



## t2gaurav

dee9999 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> i have exact same dates for invite , lodge , docs upload (code 2613) . But no CO contact (as in no mail for any extra dcos) and no delay mail... I hope everything is fine...
> 
> Although I noticed , a character link ,just below health link below each dependent... Upon opening the character link ... it shows to download Form 80 .
> 
> But i Have already submitted Form 80 on 15th May. Not sure , if ots really asked for ... as there is no separate mail from CO . ( I think CO send mail , in case extra docs are required)
> 
> Any comments ?
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


My understanding is same, you should get a mail from CO in case any docs are required. Wait for a couple of days, I think you will be contacted soon.


----------



## vchandwani

Hi,

I want have one clarification, I have submitted my EOI and awaiting Invite. I want to know whether there is any issue in going for PCC and Medicals before applying Visa. And for how long these are valid from the date of issue.


----------



## piyush1132003

rameshkd said:


> Due to this excruciating delay, I've already missed out on one transfer opportunity withing my organisation. Hope it doesn't cost me much


Yeah, thats main point of worry for me too...I am also about to miss one opportunity with my previous employer if I wont be there before July...which now seems to be very difficult


----------



## frank16

What I thought was those who got delay emails are 190 applicants. Then, I found 189 applicants also got delay emails. Does it apply to all 189 applicants or only Accountants (2211) and Software & Application Programmers (2613) got delay emails??


----------



## svj12

vchandwani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want have one clarification, I have submitted my EOI and awaiting Invite. I want to know whether there is any issue in going for PCC and Medicals before applying Visa. And for how long these are valid from the date of issue.


The PCC is valid for 6 months and the Medicals for 12.
The date your PCC/Medicals are completed would determine your initial entry date to Australia after your VISA is granted. Therefore, it may be best to complete them after you are invited and when you are closer to lodging your VISA.


----------



## lgucci

Police clearance is valid for 12 months (as stated on the Immi website)

This is the link: https://www.immi.gov.au/faqs/Pages/how-long-is-my-police-check-valid-for.aspx


----------



## Jeeten#80

Both the *medical examination results* and the *police clearances* are *valid for one year*. 


*REF: * *Initial Entry to Australia after a migration visa has been issued*



Read my following post regarding WHEN to do PCC and MEDICALS.


*REF:* *IED into Australia most of the times depends on PCC and MEDICALS date*.




svj12 said:


> The PCC is valid for 6 months and the Medicals for 12.
> The date your PCC/Medicals are completed would determine your initial entry date to Australia after your VISA is granted. Therefore, it may be best to complete them after you are invited and when you are closer to lodging your VISA.





vchandwani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want have one clarification, I have submitted my EOI and awaiting Invite. I want to know whether there is any issue in going for PCC and Medicals before applying Visa. And for how long these are valid from the date of issue.


----------



## pilot_marker

The tracker not working anymore? No one can edit it even the user is logged-in in google.

Now its hard to monitor if there are new CO or grants.


----------



## nicemathan

*Dont worry for folks, to those who have got delay mail.

July is not that far away, just 5-6 more weeks. Hang in there.*


----------



## kris299

Hi All,

I am waiting for doing the Medicals. But I have not received the HAP ID For my baby. 
If we call them on their customer care number, will they respond ?

Has any one tried calling them from India at their working time and received a positive reply ?


----------



## Hiraman

svj12 said:


> The PCC is valid for 6 months and the Medicals for 12.
> The date your PCC/Medicals are completed would determine your initial entry date to Australia after your VISA is granted. Therefore, it may be best to complete them after you are invited and when you are closer to lodging your VISA.


My friend got visa grant on 21May, and the grant letter shows the IED to be exactly after one year. PCC doesn't show any validity period. How are these two correlated?


----------



## madel1

Any idea , how many days usually the CO gives a grant after requesting Medicals and got Medical clearance ?


----------



## elbedewy

Hiraman said:


> My friend got visa grant on 21May, and the grant letter shows the IED to be exactly after one year. PCC doesn't show any validity period. How are these two correlated?


What is your friend lodge date and occupation please ... and did he win direct grant or co ....


----------



## svj12

Hiraman said:


> My friend got visa grant on 21May, and the grant letter shows the IED to be exactly after one year. PCC doesn't show any validity period. How are these two correlated?


Please refer to the thread below:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/130892-initial-entry-dates-189-190-a.html

It may not always be 12 months from the date of the grant, it is also dependent on factors like PCC/Medicals and sometimes the CO as well.

I stand corrected regarding the PCC..it is valid for 12 months and not 6 as previously stated.
Please refer below:
https://www.immi.gov.au/faqs/Pages/how-long-is-my-police-check-valid-for.aspx


----------



## kris299

Here is my thought on your question:
1. You dont need to apply for re-issue of passport just for doing the PCC. The PCC asks if u are staying in the same address as per ur passport or are u staying in different location.

If u are staying in same location as per PP, then its easier to get PCC. If not,
then Check what documents they are asking for from PP website. Provide that and get PCC. THis may take a little longer but u dont need to get a re-issue of passport for this issue.

This is just my opinion.


----------



## Jeeten#80

IT all depends.


When they ask for documents THEN they give you 28 days for providing them. THEN they might work on another case and look into your case ONLY after these 28 days have lapsed. AFTER this they would take a week or too to decide on your application.




madel1 said:


> Any idea , how many days usually the CO gives a grant after requesting Medicals and got Medical clearance ?


----------



## kris299

I have given all documents as they asked and its 4 weeks now. No reply. :-( :-(


----------



## madel1

kris299 said:


> I have given all documents as they asked and its 4 weeks now. No reply. :-( :-(


I was in the same case and the CO added the baby to my file and sent me the HAP ID for the baby after 1 week of requesting it.


----------



## madel1

Jeeten#80 said:


> IT all depends.
> 
> 
> When they ask for documents THEN they give you 28 days for providing them. THEN they would work on another case and look into your case ONLY after these 28 days have lapsed. AFTER this they would take a week or too to decide on your application.


I dont think they wait for the 28 days as my Immi account status was " Information requested" and after I uploaded the documents, it changed to " Assessment in progress"
dont you think so?


----------



## Jeeten#80

CO gives you 28 days for providing required documents.

So THEY might NOT touch your file for the next 28 days IF they are occupied.


IT all depends BUT this is the timeline as per process.




madel1 said:


> I dont think they wait for the 28 days as my Immi account status was " Information requested" and after I uploaded the documents, it changed to " Assessment in progress"
> dont you think so?





Jeeten#80 said:


> IT all depends.
> 
> 
> When they ask for documents THEN they give you 28 days for providing them. THEN they might work on another case and look into your case ONLY after these 28 days have lapsed. AFTER this they would take a week or too to decide on your application.





madel1 said:


> Any idea , how many days usually the CO gives a grant after requesting Medicals and got Medical clearance ?


----------



## madel1

Jeeten#80 said:


> CO gives you 28 days for providing required documents.
> 
> So THEY might NOT touch your file for the next 28 days IF they are occupied.
> 
> 
> IT all depends BUT this is the timeline as per process.


Thanks man for the info. Hope the best for you!


----------



## dopo12

The same i lodge 6may2015 what about you?


kris299 said:


> I have given all documents as they asked and its 4 weeks now. No reply. :-( :-(


----------



## madel1

dopo12 said:


> The same i lodge 6may2015 what about you?



Man, I can see you are Egyptian... Nice meeting you 

You have recently lodged your visa application?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for your wishes!


All The Best to you too!!!




madel1 said:


> Thanks man for the info. Hope the best for you!


----------



## dopo12

Me too


madel1 said:


> Man, I can see you are Egyptian... Nice meeting you
> 
> You have recently lodged your visa application?


----------



## dee9999

dopo12 said:


> Me too


Hi Dopo12 ,Madel1 ,t2gaurav ...and everyone else

Are your details mentioned in the tracker...it would help everyone to check and know on CO/Delay mails etc.

189 Visa Tracker :http://tinyurl.com/oldpws7 

Thanks.


----------



## mahi31

No..not yet


----------



## vng09

Somehow I could not enter my info. And I am afraid to mess it up so would appreciate it if anyone who knows can update for me thanks.

Visa lodged 10-04-2015
Medical 13-04-2015.
CO Allocation: 26-05-2015. Ask for Certificate (Aus Study). GSM Brisbane
221111 (Accountant)


----------



## sra

Hi Everyone,

I know this may have been asked several times but did not entirely answer my doubts. I don't like to take chances and need your help on this.

I have lodge my 189 visa just yesterday and now uploading the documents. My question is specifically about the Work Experience. Here is how ACS assess my work experience:

Company A - 3yrs 9mos
Company B - 6mos
Company C - 3mos
Company D - 3yrs 9mos

ACS did not recognized by Bachelors Degree and only assessed as Advance Diploma thus deducting 5 years from my total work experience of 8yrs resulting to 3yrs relevant working experience I can claim. My Skilled Employment Requirement Met Date is on Company D only.

In the EOI and Application I marked A, B, and C as not relevant and only D as relevant as nominated position. For the last company which I was claiming points for, I got all supporting documents, however for the first 3 companies I only have the work experience letters.

My question is:
Would DIAC require me to provide additional documents from the companies I am not claiming points for? Most threads would say No and only provide the documents provided upon ACS assessment, but my doubt is since I was deducted 5 years due to my Degree being downgraded to Advance Diploma, would they still require me to provide evidence for those "non-relevant" working experience as a prerequisite to claim the skilled work experience?

Thanks!
Sra


----------



## Solidmac

Does anyone from developers programmer profile got a delay mail?


----------



## elbedewy

madel1 said:


> Man, I can see you are Egyptian... Nice meeting you
> 
> You have recently lodged your visa application?


 There is alot of egyptions here ... loolz
Job code please and lodge date .... and status of immi .. hope to follow up together and meet there inshaa allah


----------



## madel1

elbedewy said:


> There is alot of egyptions here ... loolz
> Job code please and lodge date .... and status of immi .. hope to follow up together and meet there inshaa allah


Isa we get our grants soon. Lodged FEB , mechanical engineer .. you?


----------



## t2gaurav

I am able to update the sheet only after signing out


----------



## nicemathan

You need to provide evidence to experience period for which you are claiming points.

So, in your case, it will be just D company....  my god ""D-Company""; just kidding  



sra said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I know this may have been asked several times but did not entirely answer my doubts. I don't like to take chances and need your help on this.
> 
> I have lodge my 189 visa just yesterday and now uploading the documents. My question is specifically about the Work Experience. Here is how ACS assess my work experience:
> 
> Company A - 3yrs 9mos
> Company B - 6mos
> Company C - 3mos
> Company D - 3yrs 9mos
> 
> ACS did not recognized by Bachelors Degree and only assessed as Advance Diploma thus deducting 5 years from my total work experience of 8yrs resulting to 3yrs relevant working experience I can claim. My Skilled Employment Requirement Met Date is on Company D only.
> 
> In the EOI and Application I marked A, B, and C as not relevant and only D as relevant as nominated position. For the last company which I was claiming points for, I got all supporting documents, however for the first 3 companies I only have the work experience letters.
> 
> My question is:
> Would DIAC require me to provide additional documents from the companies I am not claiming points for? Most threads would say No and only provide the documents provided upon ACS assessment, but my doubt is since I was deducted 5 years due to my Degree being downgraded to Advance Diploma, would they still require me to provide evidence for those "non-relevant" working experience as a prerequisite to claim the skilled work experience?
> 
> Thanks!
> Sra


----------



## Jeeten#80

No one could tell for sure.


BUT as you aren't claiming points for those experiences THEY shouldn't ask additional details (This has been the TREND).


IN the meantime IF possible try AND arrange more documents for these previous Employments. Final call would be taken by the CO, so better to be prepared.




sra said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I know this may have been asked several times but did not entirely answer my doubts. I don't like to take chances and need your help on this.
> 
> I have lodge my 189 visa just yesterday and now uploading the documents. My question is specifically about the Work Experience. Here is how ACS assess my work experience:
> 
> Company A - 3yrs 9mos
> Company B - 6mos
> Company C - 3mos
> Company D - 3yrs 9mos
> 
> ACS did not recognized by Bachelors Degree and only assessed as Advance Diploma thus deducting 5 years from my total work experience of 8yrs resulting to 3yrs relevant working experience I can claim. My Skilled Employment Requirement Met Date is on Company D only.
> 
> In the EOI and Application I marked A, B, and C as not relevant and only D as relevant as nominated position. For the last company which I was claiming points for, I got all supporting documents, however for the first 3 companies I only have the work experience letters.
> 
> My question is:
> Would DIAC require me to provide additional documents from the companies I am not claiming points for? Most threads would say No and only provide the documents provided upon ACS assessment, but my doubt is since I was deducted 5 years due to my Degree being downgraded to Advance Diploma, would they still require me to provide evidence for those "non-relevant" working experience as a prerequisite to claim the skilled work experience?
> 
> Thanks!
> Sra


----------



## elbedewy

madel1 said:


> Isa we get our grants soon. Lodged FEB , mechanical engineer .. you?


Lodge 31 march ... architect ....
Co 20 may require functional english proof for my wife... i replied to pay vac2 ...waiting the invoice ..almost 1 week:juggle:


----------



## explorer101

Guys,

I just came out of a call with my agent. He says that the reason my application status changed back from "assessment in progress" to "application received" is because the visa cap has reached for this year. He also told me that the immigration rules may completely change from 01 July 2015. The eligibilty criteria, point system etc. may all become just like canada express entry. This means that new applicants and also those who have received a delay email might have a hard time getting the visa if these new rules are put in place. And he said that he cannot guarantee me a visa, and that we just have to wait and see.

I am really freaking out now! Someone please tell me that this isn't true. Has anyone got any information on next year's rules?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Anyone WHO claims that they have details regarding NEW IMMI rules from July 2015, they are merely speculating on NEWS published in various forums and some NEWS articles.


Just wait until mid-June for more details. Things would be more clear by then regarding proposed IMMI rule changes (IF any).


This indeed is an annoying time for ALL Involved.






explorer101 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just came out of a call with my agent. He says that the reason my application status changed back from "assessment in progress" to "application received" is because the visa cap has reached for this year. He also told me that the immigration rules may completely change from 01 July 2015. The eligibilty criteria, point system etc. may all become just like canada express entry. This means that new applicants and also those who have received a delay email might have a hard time getting the visa if these new rules are put in place. And he said that he cannot guarantee me a visa, and that we just have to wait and see.
> 
> I am really freaking out now! Someone please tell me that this isn't true. Has anyone got any information on next year's rules?


----------



## frank16

explorer101 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just came out of a call with my agent. He says that the reason my application status changed back from "assessment in progress" to "application received" is because the visa cap has reached for this year. He also told me that the immigration rules may completely change from 01 July 2015. The eligibilty criteria, point system etc. may all become just like canada express entry. This means that new applicants and also those who have received a delay email might have a hard time getting the visa if these new rules are put in place. And he said that he cannot guarantee me a visa, and that we just have to wait and see.
> 
> I am really freaking out now! Someone please tell me that this isn't true. Has anyone got any information on next year's rules?


This is ridiculous and I think it's not possible. Even if there will be new rules, we shouldn't be affected by that since we have already applied. Only those who gonna apply in next immigration year would have to face that.
Moreover, I don't understand why and how visa cap has reached for this year. There are two invitations round preset out for each month, that means the number of visas should be a fixed value.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Read this information relating to VISA CAP.


*VISA CAP*




frank16 said:


> This is ridiculous and I think it's not possible. Even if there will be new rules, we shouldn't be affected by that since we have already applied. Only those who gonna apply in next immigration year would have to face that.
> Moreover, I don't understand why and how visa cap has reached for this year. There are two invitations round preset out for each month, that means the number of visas should be a fixed value.


----------



## nicemathan

Dont worry or panic mate.

These agents tend to create scene to make their clients feel, see how much difficult it was to get the PR.

Just to make people feel that without us, what would have happened to you.

Every year around this time of year such rumors go in circles, (based on my last 3 years experience of following the trend).

We never know, unless and until something officially comes out.

Take a chill pill, relax buddy.    



explorer101 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just came out of a call with my agent. He says that the reason my application status changed back from "assessment in progress" to "application received" is because the visa cap has reached for this year. He also told me that the immigration rules may completely change from 01 July 2015. The eligibilty criteria, point system etc. may all become just like canada express entry. This means that new applicants and also those who have received a delay email might have a hard time getting the visa if these new rules are put in place. And he said that he cannot guarantee me a visa, and that we just have to wait and see.
> 
> I am really freaking out now! Someone please tell me that this isn't true. Has anyone got any information on next year's rules?


----------



## t2gaurav

Consultants are brainless creatures, do not trust them.


----------



## mahi31

explorer101 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just came out of a call with my agent. He says that the reason my application status changed back from "assessment in progress" to "application received" is because the visa cap has reached for this year. He also told me that the immigration rules may completely change from 01 July 2015. The eligibilty criteria, point system etc. may all become just like canada express entry. This means that new applicants and also those who have received a delay email might have a hard time getting the visa if these new rules are put in place. And he said that he cannot guarantee me a visa, and that we just have to wait and see.
> 
> I am really freaking out now! Someone please tell me that this isn't true. Has anyone got any information on next year's rules?


No that's not true. Ya new rules can come from July, but not for existing applications. These applications will process on same rules may take some time. As immigration department did last year. So don't worry my friend.


----------



## yung103

Guys, 

I applied the subclass 189 PR visa through an agent in Hong Kong back in January, and did the police check late March. The HK police confirmed that they have sent out the report last April. There is no update from both the agent and the immigration so far. 

I have called the immi.gov.au hotline myself today and the staff confirmed my police check certificate have been received late April. No outstanding docs now. But she can't tell when my PR visa will be granted. 

From the emails sent from the agent, I found the contact (direct line and email) of one Visa Processing Officer. Should I give the officer a call directly instead? Is it appropriate to do so? 


Thanks in advanced. 

Joe


----------



## Hiraman

Does anyone know about where to get a non English document translated to English, which should be acceptable to immi.

I'm in Mumbai


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



vng09 said:


> Somehow I could not enter my info. And I am afraid to mess it up so would appreciate it if anyone who knows can update for me thanks.
> 
> Visa lodged 10-04-2015
> Medical 13-04-2015.
> CO Allocation: 26-05-2015. Ask for Certificate (Aus Study). GSM Brisbane
> 221111 (Accountant)


Kindly let me know, how we can identify whether CO has allocated for our application from Immaccount. Has it become locked or may it change to Application received to progress or CO may send email.


----------



## Jeeten#80

VISA Grant for 189 and 189 for many applicants has been delayed by DIBP. Many applicants in this forum are receiving Delay emails from DIBP.


This may be because the VISA cap for Current FY might have exhausted or about to exhaust.


Most of these applicants would start getting VISA outcome results from July 2015.


There is no harm in calling them and checking the status.



yung103 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I applied the subclass 189 PR visa through an agent in Hong Kong back in January, and did the police check late March. The HK police confirmed that they have sent out the report last April. There is no update from both the agent and the immigration so far.
> 
> I have called the immi.gov.au hotline myself today and the staff confirmed my police check certificate have been received late April. No outstanding docs now. But she can't tell when my PR visa will be granted.
> 
> From the emails sent from the agent, I found the contact (direct line and email) of one Visa Processing Officer. Should I give the officer a call directly instead? Is it appropriate to do so?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advanced.
> 
> Joe


----------



## Sameer1626

explorer101 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just came out of a call with my agent. He says that the reason my application status changed back from "assessment in progress" to "application received" is because the visa cap has reached for this year. He also told me that the immigration rules may completely change from 01 July 2015. The eligibilty criteria, point system etc. may all become just like canada express entry. This means that new applicants and also those who have received a delay email might have a hard time getting the visa if these new rules are put in place. And he said that he cannot guarantee me a visa, and that we just have to wait and see.
> 
> I am really freaking out now! Someone please tell me that this isn't true. Has anyone got any information on next year's rules?


Dear Explorer,

Please be patient and dont believe to what your agent is telling you. No one can tell you in advance that what DIPB is going to do in the new financial year. So just dont bother yourself and be chill, you'll get your golden grant soon.


----------



## Alena123

Does one get Newzealand pr automatically with Australia pr just wondering


----------



## gagandeep2900

Friends please tell me dibp contact number and mail id to check my application status.


----------



## vmahajan25

Guys, filling out the form, couple of questions.

1. Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
Do we need to provide parent details here if they are not working anymore

2. Also what needs to go under description of duties, do we need to give brief details say about my role related to Software Engineer?

3. I am staying in Singapore with family since past 5 yrs, so in the questions whats the applicant usual country of residence, do i need to mention Singapore there? 
If yes then what will go for "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?", do i need to mention India here or it will be vice versa, please clarify?


----------



## rameshkd

Answers inline


vmahajan25 said:


> Guys, filling out the form, couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> Do we need to provide parent details here if they are not working anymore
> Yes
> 
> 2. Also what needs to go under description of duties, do we need to give brief details say about my role related to Software Engineer?
> Yes, a two liner about your profession would do
> 
> 3. I am staying in Singapore with family since past 5 yrs, so in the questions whats the applicant usual country of residence, do i need to mention Singapore there?
> Usual country of residence would be Singapore, the other would be india.
> If yes then what will go for "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?", do i need to mention India here or it will be vice versa, please clarify?


----------



## vmahajan25

rameshkd said:


> Answers inline


thanks for the reply. If i provide parents details, if there any chance they ask why parents not accompanying.


----------



## rameshkd

vmahajan25 said:


> thanks for the reply. If i provide parents details, if there any chance they ask why parents not accompanying.


No, it's entirely your decision whom you include in your application.


----------



## msgforsunil

vmahajan25 said:


> thanks for the reply. If i provide parents details, if there any chance they ask why parents not accompanying.



I have stated "Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents? " as "No", since they are accompanying at this point of time. 

I remember reading in the forum that mentioning it as "Yes" would call for PCC and Medicals for them as well.

Please check with others too.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Upload docs beyond 5MB?*

Attach documents to an online application states the below.

We are able to accept the following file formats up to 5MB in size.


Is this a hard limit wherein IMMI site doesn't allow uploading file beyond 5MB? Finding it hard to restrict file size to 5MB. Your experience on how to reduce the file size?

OR 

Does IMMI site allow uploading files beyond 5MB say 8MB?

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## msgforsunil

*More info on "Custody, Evidence of"*

Is there any document that I need to submit for _Custody, Evidence of_ for children when they are accompanying me?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## harishsidhartha

msgforsunil said:


> Attach documents to an online application states the below.
> 
> We are able to accept the following file formats up to 5MB in size.
> 
> 
> Is this a hard limit wherein IMMI site doesn't allow uploading file beyond 5MB? Finding it hard to restrict file size to 5MB. Your experience on how to reduce the file size?
> 
> OR
> 
> Does IMMI site allow uploading files beyond 5MB say 8MB?
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


You need to restrict the size to 5 MB. You can use irfanview for reducing the size of image files. 

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## harishsidhartha

msgforsunil said:


> Is there any document that I need to submit for _Custody, Evidence of_ for children when they are accompanying me?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


Normally this is not required. 

This is required only in case of a adopted child or in case of divorce. You may also need this if your partner is not migrating with you and the child does.

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## msgforsunil

harishsidhartha said:


> You need to restrict the size to 5 MB. You can use irfanview for reducing the size of image files.
> 
> Regards,
> Harish S


Thank you Harish. In my case, it is pdf.


----------



## yung103

I just called the immigration, and they said the quota for 2104 has been met that no futher visa will be granted until july.


----------



## khalidamen

msgforsunil said:


> Thank you Harish. In my case, it is pdf.


In case of pdf please try using online tool

https://www.pdfcompress.com/


----------



## Jeeten#80

*IF both the Parents are alive THEN they can't be dependent !*


IF both the Parents are alive THEN they can't be dependent for VISA application as per DIBP rules.


Refer to following excerpt from IMMI website....

*******************************

*Your family member will be considered dependent if all of the following apply:*



they do not have a spouse or de facto partner
they usually live with you
they are wholly or substantially reliant on your financial support for their basic living needs (food, shelter and clothing)
they are more reliant on you for support than on any other person or source
they have relied on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application.


*REF:* *Including family members in your application >> Other family members*

*******************************




vmahajan25 said:


> Guys, filling out the form, couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> Do we need to provide parent details here if they are not working anymore
> 
> 2. Also what needs to go under description of duties, do we need to give brief details say about my role related to Software Engineer?
> 
> 3. I am staying in Singapore with family since past 5 yrs, so in the questions whats the applicant usual country of residence, do i need to mention Singapore there?
> If yes then what will go for "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?", do i need to mention India here or it will be vice versa, please clarify?


----------



## elbedewy

yung103 said:


> I just called the immigration, and they said the quota for 2104 has been met that no futher visa will be granted until july.


I cant understand this ... how they need 1000s of people and still do invitations till 22 may and no occupation saturated except 3 .... and said no visas will be issued !!!! What is this system ...why they do invitaions unless they know they will not granty anymore ??

I just received the strong bullet this morning ..iam very depressed from this delay email..in addition they mention ..

We will send you an invoice for the VAC 2 payment when we are able to progress your application further.

Why they didnt even issued the invoice ....:confused2:
I dont know what to say....


----------



## Jeeten#80

Read the following regarding VISA Cap.


*REF: * *VISA CAP Information*



THEY didn't issue VAC2 payment Invoice because IF they had issued it to you it would have indicated THAT they have taken a positive decision on your VISA.

After this payment is received, they are supposed to Provide you with VISA GRANT at the earliest (_in most of the cases_).


They don't want to issue any more VISAs for current FY, so they have sent delay email.


Your application would be picked up in July based on VISA application queue.




elbedewy said:


> I cant understand this ... how they need 1000s of people and still do invitations till 22 may and no occupation saturated except 3 .... and said no visas will be issued !!!! What is this system ...why they do invitaions unless they know they will not granty anymore ??
> 
> I just received the strong bullet this morning ..iam very depressed from this delay email..in addition they mention ..
> 
> We will send you an invoice for the VAC 2 payment when we are able to progress your application further.
> 
> Why they didnt even issued the invoice ....:confused2:
> I dont know what to say....


----------



## yung103

I applied the visa through an immigration agent in Hong Kong. 

I am not sure about the VAC2 payment you are talking about, but I did pay all the visa fee. I assume this is the VAC2 payment you are talking about. 

According to the officer, I have no outstanding documents need to be uploaded. I don't know where I am in the queue at all. I hope this means I will get the visa in July. 

I hate to wait too, but there is nothing I can do at the moment.


----------



## harkanwal

msgforsunil said:


> Thank you Harish. In my case, it is pdf.


Hi 
you can use online tools like: Compress PDF – Reduce your PDF Online for Free


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Second Visa Application Charge (VAC2) payment* *AUD 4885*

is

*English Tuition Fee for dependents (age 18 and over)* in case they don’t satisfy English requirements.





yung103 said:


> I applied the visa through an immigration agent in Hong Kong.
> 
> I am not sure about the VAC2 payment you are talking about, but I did pay all the visa fee. I assume this is the VAC2 payment you are talking about.
> 
> According to the officer, I have no outstanding documents need to be uploaded. I don't know where I am in the queue at all. I hope this means I will get the visa in July.
> 
> I hate to wait too, but there is nothing I can do at the moment.


----------



## lanecwe

Hi Jeeten,
If delayed email is received, does it mean that no further document is required and in queue for visa grant in July?


----------



## msgforsunil

Jeeten#80 said:


> Read the following regarding VISA Cap.
> 
> 
> *REF: * *VISA CAP Information*
> 
> 
> 
> THEY didn't issue VAC2 payment Invoice because IF they had issued it to you it would have indicated THAT they have taken a positive decision on your VISA.
> 
> After this payment is received, they are supposed to Provide you with VISA GRANT at the earliest (_in most of the cases_).
> 
> 
> They don't want to issue any more VISAs for current FY, so they have sent delay email.
> 
> 
> Your application would be picked up in July based on VISA application queue.


Confused with the process.

1. I was under the impression that EOI's are issued based on the number of Visa's(or occupancies) left. So when Invited as part of EOI process, then Visa is just a procedural activity of granting Visa considering the documents are authentic and there no major medical problems.
2. Would the pool be backfilled when people don't file Visa application after the invite in 60 days time or after Visa application is being rejected?

Kindly clarify.

Thank you


----------



## elbedewy

Jeeten#80 said:


> Read the following regarding VISA Cap.
> 
> 
> *REF: * *VISA CAP Information*
> 
> 
> 
> THEY didn't issue VAC2 payment Invoice because IF they had issued it to you it would have indicated THAT they have taken a positive decision on your VISA.
> 
> After this payment is received, they are supposed to Provide you with VISA GRANT at the earliest (_in most of the cases_).
> 
> 
> They don't want to issue any more VISAs for current FY, so they have sent delay email.
> 
> 
> Your application would be picked up in July based on VISA application queue.


Yes ... but it doesnt make a sence to ask for 1000s and suddenly said cap full ...
I think it is better to gain time for exam instead of paying vac2 ..... 
But what is easier ... 
Ilets or pte ....


----------



## Jeeten#80

IT ALL depends, BUT ideally speaking no more documents should be required and in queue for further processing in July.





lanecwe said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> If delayed email is received, does it mean that no further document is required and in queue for visa grant in July?


----------



## vmahajan25

msgforsunil said:


> I have stated "Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents? " as "No", since they are accompanying at this point of time.
> 
> I remember reading in the forum that mentioning it as "Yes" would call for PCC and Medicals for them as well.
> 
> Please check with others too.


If we say No, will it be a problem if later we want to migrate them also and file for their PR too?


----------



## nsk.14

I too called today DIBP today. I was informed that grants would be issued only after July.


----------



## msgforsunil

harkanwal said:


> Hi
> you can use online tools like: Compress PDF – Reduce your PDF Online for Free


Thanks Harkanwalpreet.


----------



## aqkhan

nsk.14 said:


> I too called today DIBP today. I was informed that grants would be issued only after July.


Hi,

Thanks for the update.

However, can you clarify if this statement is for all GSM listed occupations or for some particular ANZCO codes?

Best of Luck


----------



## msgforsunil

vmahajan25 said:


> If we say No, will it be a problem if later we want to migrate them also and file for their PR too?


Sorry no idea on this.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline...





msgforsunil said:


> Confused with the process.
> 
> 1. I was under the impression that EOI's are issued based on the number of Visa's(or occupancies) left. So when Invited as part of EOI process, then Visa is just a procedural activity of granting Visa considering the documents are authentic and there no major medical problems.
> 
> *[JEET]* - BUT they would have VISA cap as well.
> 
> *Scenario:*
> Consider 1 applicant and 4 dependents. So this might exhaust the VISA cap as well.
> 
> NOT many applicants would be single.
> 
> 
> 2. Would the pool be backfilled when people don't file Visa application after the invite in 60 days time or after Visa application is being rejected?
> 
> *[JEET]* - Logically they should. BUT you never know actually what they do.
> 
> IF I were to speculate, I would say they won't be doing his.
> 
> 
> Kindly clarify.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Jeeten#80

IT ALL depends on your preferences. BUT off late people are able to score more points in PTE-A than IELTS.


*PTE-A seems to be the HOT CAKE these days*

People are able to secure more points easily.

* IT's an Online Test
* Evaluated my a machine
* Easy to secure TEST Dates within a months time
* Quick Results


*IELTS the OLD English Language Test seems to loose its Proprietorship for IMMI purposes after DIBP roped in other tests LIKE PTE*

People often complain that they receive good marks in 3 sections but are under-marked in 1 section.

* It's an offline test
* Evaluated by a Person
* Very difficult to secure test date, have to wait or nearly 2 months (in India)
* Results after 13 days of exam

BOTTOM line is that, you would have to prepare properly irrespective of the exam you would be taking up.





elbedewy said:


> Yes ... but it doesnt make a sence to ask for 1000s and suddenly said cap full ...
> I think it is better to gain time for exam instead of paying vac2 .....
> But what is easier ...
> Ilets or pte ....


----------



## gagandeep2900

nsk.14 said:


> I too called today DIBP today. I was informed that grants would be issued only after July.




Hi all

Could you please provide me with the DIBP number , because the number which i am having always remains busy. 0061731367000

please provide any other number or mail id.


----------



## yung103

0061731367000 <-- this is exactly the number I called today. No wait at all, it must be luck. 
I called around 2:30pm Sydney Time.


----------



## JustinVu

there's no need to speculate anything about visa cap, eoi invitations or when you guys gonna get the grant. if you do research about March and April 2014, a lot of people lodged visa in April and late March got grant in July. So it is true that the visa cap will be applied and applicants in prior financial year will be carried forward to the following. I lodged on 10/4/15 ONSHORE, put a lot of hopes for the average 45-50 days for grant but now losing all of that knowing I will have to wait til mid July.

P/s: I was over optimistic so I booked a holiday trip on 15/7. what concerns me most now is if I don't get grant before 15th July I wil probably have to cancel my holiday. FML T_T


----------



## rameshkd

JustinVu said:


> there's no need to speculate anything about visa cap, eoi invitations or when you guys gonna get the grant. if you do research about March and April 2014, a lot of people lodged visa in April and late March got grant in July. So it is true that the visa cap will be applied and applicants in prior financial year will be carried forward to the following. I lodged on 10/4/15 ONSHORE, put a lot of hopes for the average 45-50 days for grant but now losing all of that knowing I will have to wait til mid July.
> 
> P/s: I was over optimistic so I booked a holiday trip on 15/7. what concerns me most now is if I don't get grant before 15th July I wil probably have to cancel my holiday. FML T_T


That's right, DIBP at this stage may be left with a small number of grants, may be 10s & 20s these will be issued to those who have their PCC or Meds expiring very soon.
Also, July does not mean 1st Day/week of July. the 2015-16 & 2014-15 applications will be processed in parallel. Some us may even have to wait until mid/end of Jul.


----------



## JustinVu

rameshkd said:


> That's right, DIBP at this stage may be left with a small number of grants, may be 10s & 20s these will be issued to those who have their PCC or Meds expiring very soon.
> Also, July does not mean 1st Day/week of July. the 2015-16 & 2014-15 applications will be processed in parallel. Some us may even have to wait until mid/end of Jul.


Haha, is that for real for those with PCC and Meds expiring soon ? lol in that case that's me =)). mine expired in June I think haha


----------



## madel1

I lodged originally in Dec 2014 but cleared my medical in May. Will i be assessed in July as well?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*MEDICALS and PCC are valid for 12 months. *

As you have done your Medicals in May you still have time before it expires. For this scenarios you may not be assessed.


BUT the way things are stacked up, it seems July is imminent for most of the applicants who are awaiting VISA GRANT.





madel1 said:


> I lodged originally in Dec 2014 but cleared my medical in May. Will i be assessed in July as well?


----------



## nsk.14

gagandeep2900 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Could you please provide me with the DIBP number , because the number which i am having always remains busy. 0061731367000
> 
> please provide any other number or mail id.


I called the same number. But yes most of the times that number is busy.


----------



## nsk.14

aqkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> However, can you clarify if this statement is for all GSM listed occupations or for some particular ANZCO codes?
> 
> Best of Luck


As my understanding, its for all occupations across all visas. But like others have pointed out, no point in speculating! 

I think we have to just lower the expectations and wait.


----------



## nsk.14

JustinVu said:


> there's no need to speculate anything about visa cap, eoi invitations or when you guys gonna get the grant. if you do research about March and April 2014, a lot of people lodged visa in April and late March got grant in July. So it is true that the visa cap will be applied and applicants in prior financial year will be carried forward to the following. I lodged on 10/4/15 ONSHORE, put a lot of hopes for the average 45-50 days for grant but now losing all of that knowing I will have to wait til mid July.
> 
> P/s: I was over optimistic so I booked a holiday trip on 15/7. what concerns me most now is if I don't get grant before 15th July I wil probably have to cancel my holiday. FML T_T


As per the tracker, I could see that lot of people who lodged in April/ May 14 have got grant in May 14 in less than 30 days! Is this info in tracker correct?


----------



## atmahesh

I have lodge the 189 visa and submitted all the documents. However, I am expecting delay in grant due to year end.

I want to apply for reissue of the passport since it is going to expire in April 2016. Shall I wait for the GRANT or apply right away? 

do I need to inform CO of renew of the passport?

do PSA takes old passport before issuing new passport? In case, there is delay in obtaining renewed passport, can I travel on my old passport?


----------



## JustinVu

atmahesh said:


> I have lodge the 189 visa and submitted all the documents. However, I am expecting delay in grant due to year end.
> 
> I want to apply for reissue of the passport since it is going to expire in April 2016. Shall I wait for the GRANT or apply right away?
> 
> do I need to inform CO of renew of the passport?
> 
> do PSA takes old passport before issuing new passport? In case, there is delay in obtaining renewed passport, can I travel on my old passport?


given all docs are fine, u should get grant around august september, so dont make things complicated by renewing ur passport now. more things to do, take longer, there's no need for it


----------



## nsk.14

cocomart said:


> Pls provide link for the tracker. Thank u


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## madel1

In my point of view, I dont think that all applicants shall be postponed till July. If this is the case, they will have to update their site and declare that they reached their Visa Quota for this Year. However, until now, they did not mention this, only they announced 3 occupations are Maxed out. In addition, applicants who lodged Visas by end of April - May will normally get assessed by July as per normal process time. Any applied applicants before that date shall be assessed normally.


----------



## gemini10

Do I have to pay the application fees of my baby while lodging the visa application one or two days prior to the birth? As there is no need to upload the documents right away, therefore, I intend to upload all info within the provided timeline.


----------



## gemini10

What exactly is meant by visa lodging? I mean is it enough to fill out an online application form and charging the credit card, or we have to upload the required documents too.


----------



## ASakr

sheema said:


> What exactly is meant by visa lodging? I mean is it enough to fill out an online application form and charging the credit card, or we have to upload the required documents too.


its creating the application on immi account, submitting the form, and completing the payment.

Uploading the documents comes afterwards


----------



## msgforsunil

*Uploading of documents related to "not considered experience"*

During ACS assessment, the first company experience was not considered because of ACS deducting initial experience.

My Visa application had a reference to the same company(first) wherein "Is this employment related to the nominated position? " is marked as "No".

Should I be uploading the employment related documents(like reference letter, payslip, offer letter, relieving letter, resignation letter) as part of the Visa application?

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Jeeten#80

Answered your query in another thread.



*REF:* *189 & 190 Invitations holders*





msgforsunil said:


> During ACS assessment, the first company experience was not considered because of ACS deducting initial experience.
> 
> My Visa application had a reference to the same company(first) wherein "Is this employment related to the nominated position? " is marked as "No".
> 
> Should I be uploading the employment related documents(like reference letter, payslip, offer letter, relieving letter, resignation letter) as part of the Visa application?
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## elbedewy

madel1 said:


> In my point of view, I dont think that all applicants shall be postponed till July. If this is the case, they will have to update their site and declare that they reached their Visa Quota for this Year. However, until now, they did not mention this, only they announced 3 occupations are Maxed out. In addition, applicants who lodged Visas by end of April - May will normally get assessed by July as per normal process time. Any applied applicants before that date shall be assessed normally.



From my point of view .. they already cap i lodged on 31 march as an architect who already reach 270 from 1470 .....even not 20% and after co on 20 may asking for functional english ...they sent me today the bullet reply of the delay mail .....this means all this month will be timewaste for all people... they may prepare for grant but bear in mind 
There is a new changes in july 2015 as they announce of merging the border minstery with the immigration ..so new laws will issued.... as mentioned on site and site will change name also....


----------



## elbedewy

Vip link .... 
To all who search for the total cap ...
Immi announced 190 000 are the total visas for 2014/2015 totally cap 

Check distribution for families ..childs... and visa types ..all cleared in the schedule... waiting for 2015/2016 announcing next week....
Hope no occupations deleted from list and all of us get the dreams in shaa allah ..

Migration programme statistics


----------



## Jeeten#80

CO allocation no-where Guarantees VISA GRANT.


AFTER they review your documents, THERE would be Verification of those documents provided against Points claimed, etc...





indian1988 said:


> Hi jeetan..i m applying for 489 FS.... can u plz help me out in my following dilema...
> 
> When a CO Gets allocated, does that ensure the grant, subject to v provide all docs he asked.. Or r there any chance of rejection after co allocation??


----------



## indian1988

Jeeten#80 said:


> CO allocation no-where Guarantees VISA GRANT.
> 
> 
> AFTER they review your documents, THERE would be Verification of those documents provided against Points claimed, etc...



Thanks a lot for clearing my dilemma...btw the points i have claimed are absolutely legitimate...


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN

Hello friends,

I had been a silent reader of this forum, but wanted to talk to you all 
unfortunately m not able to have signature, and that could be be because m a new member?

anyways the point is we have filed our 189 PR on 5th April '15 but have not heard anything till date , literally no contact or CO allocation till date.

I have read some where that within 5 weeks CO should be allocated and they should have made the first contact till now,??

we have uploaded all docs, medicals, PCC, ACS and PTE docs upfront, but have not heard anything till now

what is it that I can do?


----------



## vinodkrish_r

PRTOHEAVEN said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I had been a silent reader of this forum, but wanted to talk to you all
> unfortunately m not able to have signature, and that could be be because m a new member?
> 
> anyways the point is we have filed our 189 PR on 5th April '15 but have not heard anything till date , literally no contact or CO allocation till date.
> 
> I have read some where that within 5 weeks CO should be allocated and they should have made the first contact till now,??
> 
> we have uploaded all docs, medicals, PCC, ACS and PTE docs upfront, but have not heard anything till now
> 
> what is it that I can do?


Relax and wait. CO allocation has started for the begining of April. It will take another 10-15 days for allocation based on the trend.


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN

vinodkrish_r said:


> Relax and wait. CO allocation has started for the begining of April. It will take another 10-15 days for allocation based on the trend.


thanks brother
but system issues are a major glitch these days as i know :sad:


----------



## rameshkd

PRTOHEAVEN said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I had been a silent reader of this forum, but wanted to talk to you all
> unfortunately m not able to have signature, and that could be be because m a new member?
> 
> anyways the point is we have filed our 189 PR on 5th April '15 but have not heard anything till date , literally no contact or CO allocation till date.
> 
> I have read some where that within 5 weeks CO should be allocated and they should have made the first contact till now,??
> 
> we have uploaded all docs, medicals, PCC, ACS and PTE docs upfront, but have not heard anything till now
> 
> what is it that I can do?


Well, officially the processing time is 90 days, as per usual trend you can expect an update on your case in 50-60 days but since this is the business end of Aus financial year and the DIBP processing there are many delays. 
People applying in Feb, Mar are still stuck without an outcome.
Read through the 189 visa threads you'll get more info. One of the member called GSM yesterday and they clearly mentioned, it "unlikely" that a decision will be made until July. So, have patience and wait for another 5-7 weeks.


----------



## vmahajan25

Guys, one question, what should we use as Identity document for indian citizens while filing the application - PAN card or Adhar card or Passport?


----------



## harkanwal

vmahajan25 said:


> Guys, one question, what should we use as Identity document for indian citizens while filing the application - PAN card or Adhar card or Passport?


Passport is the Primary Document or Travel document

you can provide Adhaar card or PAN card, details for other National Identity Documents,


----------



## vmahajan25

harkanwal said:


> Passport is the Primary Document or Travel document
> 
> you can provide Adhaar card or PAN card, details for other National Identity Documents,


Thanks Harkanwalpreet for the quick reply. One question i am still confused as got mixed replies, whats the answer we should provide for " Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?", do we need to provide parents details here if they are not working and dependent on us but not yet filing for them?


----------



## stidleyfied

after submitted the additional docs (ie ielts evidence) CO requested, what are the chances of CO asking for more docs (ie form 80)? also, once you received a delay email what are the chances of visa grant?

just wondering.


----------



## vmahajan25

Guys, do we need to get color scans of all the documents and color scans dont require attestation?

If we are getting our all documents attested, normal b/w scan will be ok for uploading documents or do we need to have color scan for the attested documents also ?


----------



## nonee17

If anyone got grants in this or last week, please standup !


----------



## harkanwal

vmahajan25 said:


> Thanks Harkanwalpreet for the quick reply. One question i am still confused as got mixed replies, whats the answer we should provide for " Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?", do we need to provide parents details here if they are not working and dependent on us but not yet filing for them?


Hi, 

If both parents are alive and Living Together, you cannot claim them as dependents - as they are considered to be each others dependents in Australian immigration standards. 

You can later apply for their immigration after 2 years of PR, but cost is 60k AUD per person, also it depends on how many of your siblings are outside australia, if more than % of your siblings are outside australia, it becomes more difficult to get permanent immigration for Parents.


----------



## usmansshaikh

Guys,

I had applied for my visa in Apr 15 and uploaded all documents other than PCC and Medical and just got email from CO to submit the following 3 things for both myself and my wife

1) Medical Examination Results
2) PCC
3) Polio Vaccination Certificate

Now my wife is pregnant and expecting in September 2015. I would not want my wife to have her medical during pregnancy.

Should I go ahead and get the PCC and Polio vaccination for both of us and medical for me only right now and then ask the CO to hold application for her to get through the process and then have her medical or should I ask the CO to hold everything and do it once we have medical for her?

Any help in this regard will be appreciated.

Thanks.

Regards,
Usman Shaikh


----------



## madel1

rameshkd said:


> Well, officially the processing time is 90 days, as per usual trend you can expect an update on your case in 50-60 days but since this is the business end of Aus financial year and the DIBP processing there are many delays.
> People applying in Feb, Mar are still stuck without an outcome.
> Read through the 189 visa threads you'll get more info. One of the member called GSM yesterday and they clearly mentioned, it "unlikely" that a decision will be made until July. So, have patience and wait for another 5-7 weeks.


Well yes, I have called the DIBP this morning, and they clearly said that Visa issuance has stopped and no more grants are to be issued. What is going on this period is just assessment of applications. If applications meet the acceptance criteria , finalization and Grants shall be issued in July. 

So Unfortunately , we all have to relax and wait till July.


----------



## nonee17

madel1 said:


> Well yes, I have called the DIBP this morning, and they clearly said that Visa issuance has stopped and no more grants are to be issued. What is going on this period is just assessment of applications. If applications meet the acceptance criteria , finalization and Grants shall be issued in July.
> 
> So Unfortunately , we all have to relax and wait till July.


So finally the cat is out of the bag !!!

Made1 you have made some really big announcement here people waiting for grants (including me) will be devastated from this...:juggle:


----------



## Jeeten#80

I were you, I would straight away ask CO to hold everything for now. 




usmansshaikh said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had applied for my visa in Apr 15 and uploaded all documents other than PCC and Medical and just got email from CO to submit the following 3 things for both myself and my wife
> 
> 1) Medical Examination Results
> 2) PCC
> 3) Polio Vaccination Certificate
> 
> Now my wife is pregnant and expecting in September 2015. I would not want my wife to have her medical during pregnancy.
> 
> Should I go ahead and get the PCC and Polio vaccination for both of us and medical for me only right now and then ask the CO to hold application for her to get through the process and then have her medical or should I ask the CO to hold everything and do it once we have medical for her?
> 
> Any help in this regard will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Usman Shaikh


----------



## Jeeten#80

AADHAAR Card and PAN Card has worked in recent past for many applicants.





vmahajan25 said:


> Guys, one question, what should we use as Identity document for indian citizens while filing the application - PAN card or Adhar card or Passport?


----------



## usmansshaikh

Jeeten#80 said:


> I were you, I would straight away ask CO to hold everything for now.


Hi Jeetendra, thanks for your reply and advice. I think I will send an email to them requesting them to hold everything until september. I have also another thing I would like someone to consider and reply. In the questions asked to us during visa submission, i believe they ask if we had ever be rejected any visa and we had no visa ever rejected for either of us. But in May of this year, after the lodgement, my wife had her visit visa rejected. How should I update this information?


----------



## vmahajan25

usmansshaikh said:


> Hi Jeetendra, thanks for your reply and advice. I think I will send an email to them requesting them to hold everything until september. I have also another thing I would like someone to consider and reply. In the questions asked to us during visa submission, i believe they ask if we had ever be rejected any visa and we had no visa ever rejected for either of us. But in May of this year, after the lodgement, my wife had her visit visa rejected. How should I update this information?


Guys how we get Polio vaccination certificate, its not part of medicals i think?


----------



## vmahajan25

harkanwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> If both parents are alive and Living Together, you cannot claim them as dependents - as they are considered to be each others dependents in Australian immigration standards.
> 
> You can later apply for their immigration after 2 years of PR, but cost is 60k AUD per person, also it depends on how many of your siblings are outside australia, if more than % of your siblings are outside australia, it becomes more difficult to get permanent immigration for Parents.


do u really mean 60K AUD per person???


----------



## vmahajan25

Guys, do we need to get color scans of all the documents and color scans dont require attestation?

If we are getting our all documents attested, normal b/w scan will be ok for uploading documents or do we need to have color scan for the attested documents also ?


----------



## madel1

nonee17 said:


> So finally the cat is out of the bag !!!
> 
> Made1 you have made some really big announcement here people waiting for grants (including me) will be devastated from this...:juggle:



Yes Man. I was in the same situation.. so confused and dont know what is going on. So I wanted to get the real truth whatever it is without any assumptions or thoughts and here it is. At least now, for everyone waiting ..we all know what is going on  peace out ..


----------



## Jeeten#80

*IF your Originals are in Color* THEN just color scan them and Upload.


*IF your Originals are in Black & White* THEN get them notarized (The notary stamp would in color), NOW color scan this notarized copy and upload.


*MOREOVER when you log into your IMMI Account*, THEY have clearly indicated which documents are to be upload as Notarized copies OR just color scanned copy of the Originals.





vmahajan25 said:


> Guys, do we need to get color scans of all the documents and color scans dont require attestation?
> 
> If we are getting our all documents attested, normal b/w scan will be ok for uploading documents or do we need to have color scan for the attested documents also ?


----------



## usmansshaikh

vmahajan25 said:


> Guys how we get Polio vaccination certificate, its not part of medicals i think?


No you have to get them separately. Any govt hospital will make one for you easily


----------



## harkanwal

vmahajan25 said:


> Guys, do we need to get color scans of all the documents and color scans dont require attestation?
> 
> If we are getting our all documents attested, normal b/w scan will be ok for uploading documents or do we need to have color scan for the attested documents also ?


Please check the ? link, next to the Attach Document in your Immi Account, for each document type it is mentioned if Certified/Attested Copy is required or just a scan, 
things like BAnk Statements, Salary Slips and Tax Documents dont need certified copies but color scans.
however i would say Attested or not, Color Scans are Recommended.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes you should update this information in FROM 80 and submit.


Also mail this information to the CO. STATE this to CO that this happened after you had submitted your VISA application.


BUT IF This had occurred before your had submitted your VISA application and due to oversight didn't mention this in your visa form, THEN you are supposed use the following form:



An excerpt from IMMI website...


****************************
*Provide more information*

You can provide more information to us at any time until a decision is made on the application. If you want to correct information you provided, use:

*Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answer(s)*

We could also ask you for more information. You will have to respond by a set date. After that date, we can make a decision about your application using the information that we have.

You can provide additional information, including Form 1023, using ImmiAccount.

If another person gives us information that could result in you being refused a visa, we will usually give you the opportunity to comment on the information.

You might also be interviewed. If you are asked to attend an interview in person, bring your passport or other identification and any requested documents to the interview.

****************************************************


*REF:* *Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answer(s)*




usmansshaikh said:


> Hi Jeetendra, thanks for your reply and advice. I think I will send an email to them requesting them to hold everything until september. I have also another thing I would like someone to consider and reply. In the questions asked to us during visa submission, i believe they ask if we had ever be rejected any visa and we had no visa ever rejected for either of us. But in May of this year, after the lodgement, my wife had her visit visa rejected. How should I update this information?


----------



## harkanwal

vmahajan25 said:


> do u really mean 60K AUD per person???


Yes My Friend, approx 55-60k is per person, so for both Parents it will be approx 110-120k,


----------



## batcoder0619

harkanwal said:


> Yes My Friend, approx 55-60k is per person, so for both Parents it will be approx 110-120k,


Hi,

Where did you get that figure from? And which visa is this?


----------



## vmahajan25

harkanwal said:


> Please check the ? link, next to the Attach Document in your Immi Account, for each document type it is mentioned if Certified/Attested Copy is required or just a scan,
> things like BAnk Statements, Salary Slips and Tax Documents dont need certified copies but color scans.
> however i would say Attested or not, Color Scans are Recommended.


Thanks buddy for the reply.


----------



## vmahajan25

Jeeten#80 said:


> *IF your Originals are in Color* THEN just color scan them and Upload.
> 
> 
> *IF your Originals are in Black & White* THEN get them notarized (The notary stamp would in color), NOW color scan this notarized copy and upload.
> 
> 
> *MOREOVER when you log into your IMMI Account*, THEY have clearly indicated which documents are to be upload as Notarized copies OR just color scanned copy of the Originals.


Thanks buddy for the reply.


----------



## harkanwal

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where did you get that figure from? And which visa is this?


https://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Pages/fees-charges/visa.aspx

Please refer to full details in this related to further charges and fees on Parents Migration subclass 103 (base charge and Installments all details are given.)

for a normal 103subclass aplication the wait time can be as long as 30 years, so to fast track that there are other categories, and conditions.


----------



## vmahajan25

usmansshaikh said:


> No you have to get them separately. Any govt hospital will make one for you easily


I am not sure how to get this as i am in singapore from last 5 yrs..is this mandatory document, how people get this those who are not in india?


----------



## Amuki

Hi, 
I need to upload my colored picture in visa application. Can anyone help me out? Under which category we need to upload this. M not finding the exact option for the same.


----------



## vmahajan25

vmahajan25 said:


> Thanks buddy for the reply.


they asked to notarized ACS result also but thats ecopy and coloured, shd we directly upload that as in sinagpore no one authorizes without seeing actual hardcopy of the document..


----------



## khalidamen

vmahajan25 said:


> I am not sure how to get this as i am in singapore from last 5 yrs..is this mandatory document, how people get this those who are not in india?


PVC is only required if you meet following criteria

"Visa applicants, applying from outside Australia, who have spent 28 days or longer in *Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somalia or Syria, or in any combination of these countries*, on or after 5 May 2014 should provide a vaccination certificate as evidence that they have been vaccinated against polio. Failure to provide the certificate may result in delays processing your application. "


----------



## harkanwal

vmahajan25 said:


> I am not sure how to get this as i am in singapore from last 5 yrs..is this mandatory document, how people get this those who are not in india?


Polio Vaccination certificate is only required if you have Visited any of Listed Countries for 28 days or so in last year. you dont need it if you are in singapore and have not visited any of these Countries, Just a normal madical is required 

"Visa applicants who have spent 28 days or longer in Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somalia or Syria, or in any combination of these countries, on or after 5 May 2014 should provide a vaccination certificate as evidence that they have been vaccinated against polio if they are applying for a visa from outside of Australia. This is in response to the World Health Organization's declaration of polio as a public health emergency of international concern."


----------



## vmahajan25

harkanwal said:


> Polio Vaccination certificate is only required if you have Visited any of Listed Countries for 28 days or so in last year. you dont need it if you are in singapore and have not visited any of these Countries, Just a normal madical is required
> 
> "Visa applicants who have spent 28 days or longer in Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somalia or Syria, or in any combination of these countries, on or after 5 May 2014 should provide a vaccination certificate as evidence that they have been vaccinated against polio if they are applying for a visa from outside of Australia. This is in response to the World Health Organization's declaration of polio as a public health emergency of international concern."


Thanks again for clarifying, i was thinking how to get that.

harkanwal, as you recently filed the application, where they ask for transcripts, can we upload each semester marksheets as normally we get individual marksheets only, i read somewhere where someone mentioned that will also work.


----------



## harkanwal

vmahajan25 said:


> Thanks again for clarifying, i was thinking how to get that.
> 
> harkanwal, as you recently filed the application, where they ask for transcripts, can we upload each semester marksheets as normally we get individual marksheets only, i read somewhere where someone mentioned that will also work.


I have Uploaded Color Scans of all Marksheets for all Semesters of my B'tech degree. i checked with few of my friends who have got PR recently, they told me that color scans of marksheets are enough.


----------



## JK684

*Photograph Upload*



Amuki said:


> Hi,
> I need to upload my colored picture in visa application. Can anyone help me out? Under which category we need to upload this. M not finding the exact option for the same.


Check this one under document upload "_*Evidence type= Photograph - Passport ,

Document type = Photograph - Passport, 

Description= "Recent Color Passport Size Photograph"*_


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

JK684 said:


> Check this one under document upload "_*Evidence type= Photograph - Passport ,
> 
> Document type = Photograph - Passport,
> 
> Description= "Recent Color Passport Size Photograph"*_


Hi, Yesterday I uploaded all the documents into DIBP portal. Do I also need to upload photograph and where do I have to upload photograph. I mean under which document type.


----------



## S000

*189 visa lodged April 9 2015*

Hi,

I got case officer allocated today at 10:55 am and requested passport copy.


----------



## yik05

yung103 said:


> I applied the visa through an immigration agent in Hong Kong.
> 
> I am not sure about the VAC2 payment you are talking about, but I did pay all the visa fee. I assume this is the VAC2 payment you are talking about.
> 
> According to the officer, I have no outstanding documents need to be uploaded. I don't know where I am in the queue at all. I hope this means I will get the visa in July.
> 
> I hate to wait too, but there is nothing I can do at the moment.


I have a question. You conducted your medical check before you got CO.
So is it suggested by your agent actually?

P.S. i saw you are from HK, so just wanna know more detailed for the local situation.

THANKS!! XD


----------



## S000

*189 visa lodged April 9 2015*

The application lodged myself, I am from India and done my medicals after lodging the application with in 1 week.


----------



## vinodkrish_r

When did you lodge the visa?



S000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got case officer allocated today at 10:55 am and requested passport copy.


----------



## S000

vinodkrish_r said:


> when did you lodge the visa?


april 9 2015


----------



## S000

hi, CO requested me to provide certified high quality, coloured scan passport copy. But I have provided certified scan black & white Passport copy. It will be fine or any negative impact.


----------



## tusharvatsa

S000 said:


> hi, CO requested me to provide certified high quality, coloured scan passport copy. But I have provided certified scan black & white Passport copy. It will be fine or any negative impact.


How can this be okay if the CO has specifically asked for "high quality color scan", please get one and send ASAP.


----------



## Jeeten#80

No Negative impact this is routine stuff.


When you certified/notarized your Passport copy, NOTARY might have stamped on it and signed. THE notary stamp would be in BLUE color generally.


NOW you have to COLOR scan that copy of your passport with higher resolution and provide it to your CO AND upload it in your IMMI account.









S000 said:


> hi, CO requested me to provide certified high quality, coloured scan passport copy. But I have provided certified scan black & white Passport copy. It will be fine or any negative impact.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Contact No - 0061731367000


Keep your Brothers details handy before calling them.




mrtension said:


> Hi everyone
> can anyone advise me the contact number where i can inquire about my brothers 189 application which he lodged on 11/03/15 the last status change was on 1/5/15 to application received
> Please advise one more question can i ring on my brothers behalf coz he is offshore and i am onshore
> Thanks


----------



## atmahesh

that is sad news. people have to wait 2-4 months to get Visa in July.


----------



## rajayasir

Some queries confusing me

1: immigration department will process the process our applications on priority?
2: They are going to consider the new rules for the processing or new rules will apply on us? 

Looking for Gosnell from the experience candidates. Thanks


----------



## Sameer1626

Hot Shot 46 said:


> Sheema when did you apply for visa? Mate it might help us if you consider connecting through my number... cell Pakistan... inbox me urs at [email protected]


Hi mate,

please dont share your email in open forum as it may lead your id to be banned from expat forum. Also it may lead this thread to be closed.


----------



## Sameer1626

vmahajan25 said:


> Guys, one question, what should we use as Identity document for indian citizens while filing the application - PAN card or Adhar card or Passport?


Hi,

you may provide either of these. But make sure that you get the same transated into english if the same is not in english


----------



## Sameer1626

vmahajan25 said:


> Thanks Harkanwalpreet for the quick reply. One question i am still confused as got mixed replies, whats the answer we should provide for " Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?", do we need to provide parents details here if they are not working and dependent on us but not yet filing for them?


Dear mate, try to understand what this question is asking you....???

*Scenario 1 :

Your spouse*:Lets understand the first part of the question - "Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia (SECOND PART))Who are not OZ citizens?" - *Answer to this should be "NO"* Reason for NO is - Your spouse is dependent on you and is travelling with you to Australia and she/he is not an Australian citizen :eyebrows:

I hope its clear to you now.


----------



## yung103

yik05 said:


> I have a question. You conducted your medical check before you got CO.
> So is it suggested by your agent actually?
> 
> P.S. i saw you are from HK, so just wanna know more detailed for the local situation.
> 
> THANKS!! XD


Yes, once submitted my visa application, they asked me to do the health check. You should be able to find the number (i can't remember the exact name of this number) from your application. 

However, you need to wait until the CO assigned and the CO asks you to do the PCC, which is a long wait. The HK Police needs one full month to send out the PCC report. 

I did my PCC mid-March, they could only send out the PCC mid-April. And the Australian side received it late-April. Unfortunately at that time the quota is already full, now I have to wait until July by the earliest to have my visa granted. And I don't know where I am in the queue, it can be August or even September which greatly impact my original plan!!!


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa

hi Guys,

Today I received an email from Allocated team. My CO asked me for additional info about 2 weeks back and I submitted it the following date. After that I received the 'Infamous Delay e-mail'. So I sent an email to my CO asking for a confirmation if they have received my additional info files correctly. 

The reply email today say that, they have received it correctly, however processing time will take place according to migration planning programme. So it sound pretty obvious that we are to be hanged for further time.


----------



## stidleyfied

DeltaIndigoPapa said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> Today I received an email from Allocated team. My CO asked me for additional info about 2 weeks back and I submitted it the following date. After that I received the 'Infamous Delay e-mail'. So I sent an email to my CO asking for a confirmation if they have received my additional info files correctly.
> 
> The reply email today say that, they have received it correctly, however processing time will take place according to migration planning programme. So it sound pretty obvious that we are to be hanged for further time.



Hi may i know which rmail address did you send it to?


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa

stidleyfied said:


> Hi may i know which rmail address did you send it to?


I replied to the one my CO contacted with


----------



## stidleyfied

DeltaIndigoPapa said:


> I replied to the one my CO contacted with


I mean what is the email address? because i tried replying to my CO email but there was a delivery failure. 

_Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:

[email protected]_


----------



## atmahesh

Hopefully, they will grand visa in July. 

The question really is if there is any big change in immigration program? 



yung103 said:


> Yes, once submitted my visa application, they asked me to do the health check. You should be able to find the number (i can't remember the exact name of this number) from your application.
> 
> However, you need to wait until the CO assigned and the CO asks you to do the PCC, which is a long wait. The HK Police needs one full month to send out the PCC report.
> 
> I did my PCC mid-March, they could only send out the PCC mid-April. And the Australian side received it late-April. Unfortunately at that time the quota is already full, now I have to wait until July by the earliest to have my visa granted. And I don't know where I am in the queue, it can be August or even September which greatly impact my original plan!!!


----------



## JustinVu

on Immi website it says you will receive email within 2 weeks after application has been allocated to a case officer. so for those who havent received delay email but has been allocated (you can check that by calling the assessment team number), it is a pretty good sign that ur application is still being processed and though there is a small chance, there is still something to hope for. 

matter of fact, i called them yesterday, they told me my application has been picked up by a case officer, no further document required and there is a small chance i will get grant before July. plus my Aus police check expires in June 2015 so that adds further to my belief about getting grant. fingers crossed 

Visa submitted 10/4/15


----------



## ktth09

JustinVu said:


> on Immi website it says you will receive email within 2 weeks after application has been allocated to a case officer. so for those who havent received delay email but has been allocated (you can check that by calling the assessment team number), it is a pretty good sign that ur application is still being processed and though there is a small chance, there is still something to hope for.
> 
> matter of fact, i called them yesterday, they told me my application has been picked up by a case officer, no further document required and there is a small chance i will get grant before July. plus my Aus police check expires in June 2015 so that adds further to my belief about getting grant. fingers crossed
> 
> Visa submitted 10/4/15


I submitted on 30Mar and still waiting for CO assignment.
Can you please advise which number did you call? And what did you ask ?
I call the number that provided +61 731 367 000 but they told me this number is for the applications that have been allocated only.


----------



## cocomart

JustinVu said:


> on Immi website it says you will receive email within 2 weeks after application has been allocated to a case officer. so for those who havent received delay email but has been allocated (you can check that by calling the assessment team number), it is a pretty good sign that ur application is still being processed and though there is a small chance, there is still something to hope for.
> 
> matter of fact, i called them yesterday, they told me my application has been picked up by a case officer, no further document required and there is a small chance i will get grant before July. plus my Aus police check expires in June 2015 so that adds further to my belief about getting grant. fingers crossed
> 
> Visa submitted 10/4/15


Best of luck my friend...Hopefully me too


----------



## atmahesh

if immigration laws will change on 1st July, will they return the visa fees if they stop issuing visa?


----------



## yik05

yung103 said:


> Yes, once submitted my visa application, they asked me to do the health check. You should be able to find the number (i can't remember the exact name of this number) from your application.
> 
> However, you need to wait until the CO assigned and the CO asks you to do the PCC, which is a long wait. The HK Police needs one full month to send out the PCC report.
> 
> I did my PCC mid-March, they could only send out the PCC mid-April. And the Australian side received it late-April. Unfortunately at that time the quota is already full, now I have to wait until July by the earliest to have my visa granted. And I don't know where I am in the queue, it can be August or even September which greatly impact my original plan!!!


Thanks for your info. So I will know the health check provider details after I applied? right?

Pity that I know you late. Actually HK PCC can be "chur"!!!! I needed working visa in Taiwan before and have chur HK Police for mailing the PCC to Taiwan within 2 weeks. (you know, hong kong style, maybe? )

Hope you everything go well!! Good luck*


----------



## t2gaurav

atmahesh said:


> if immigration laws will change on 1st July, will they return the visa fees if they stop issuing visa?



Mahesh and others don't panic. The visa numbers for 15-16 are already announced. Check https://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/20planning.htm


----------



## JustinVu

ktth09 said:


> I submitted on 30Mar and still waiting for CO assignment.
> Can you please advise which number did you call? And what did you ask ?
> I call the number that provided +61 731 367 000 but they told me this number is for the applications that have been allocated only.


same number but it gotta be ur lucky day to speak to a decent customer service person who's willing to take down ur details and look up in the system. she will then tell you if ur application has been processed by a case officer or not. she, as any other person, will not tell you exactly how long it will take or the likelihood of success for ur application but she can see what's showing on the screen (further documents required or rejection or whatever else). 

i spoke to Natricia, the 1st Immi officer I've spoken to lol, and fortunately she's way beyond any reasonable expectation of kindness for a government officer. :eyebrows:


----------



## JustinVu

t2gaurav said:


> Mahesh and others don't panic. The visa numbers for 15-16 are already announced. Check https://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/20planning.htm


how the announcement can make a difference  ? Other people and I aint really panic for we're scared of being rejected for our application. we're jst impatient freaks who eagerly waiting for the grant.


----------



## rameshkd

For all those waiting in the queue

_This limit, or cap, applies only for the Migration Programme year in which it is introduced. When a cap is reached, no further visas will be granted in that visa class in the programme year. Although a visa can no longer be granted until the start of the new programme year, processing of applications continues and applicants who meet the requirements then wait in a queue for visa grant consideration in a following year, subject to places becoming available._

The number of Visas for 2015-16 is same as 14-15, hence all of us in the queue should have the golden mail in the first few weeks of July.


----------



## rameshkd

atmahesh said:


> if immigration laws will change on 1st July, will they return the visa fees if they stop issuing visa?


This should answer

Under section 39 of the Act, the minister has the power to set the maximum number of visas of a class that may be granted in a particular financial year. The cap and cease provision means that when a cap has been reached for a particular visa class, work on all applications which have not been processed to decision stops, the files are closed and application fees are refunded. These applications are treated as if they have not been submitted. This provision is only used in exceptional circumstances.


----------



## explorer101

Hello Everyone,

I have a situation and I need some advise.

I lodged my application on 01 April 2015 and I was really hoping that I would get the grant by end of May but unfortunately I received a delay email on 20th May 2015. Now it looks like I will get the grant only in July.
Before I get to my problem, I should tell you that I am not planning to move to Australia very soon. I will perhaps go only next year. That being said, I am currently serving the notice period in my current company and I am joining a new company on 01 July 2015. This new company is a great company and I don't want to let go of this opportunity.

Now my concern is that since I wouldn't possibly have received the grant before I join this new company, do I need to update my new employment details in my immi account soon after I join? I am fine with updating the change of employment details but I am worried that CO might ask me for a work reference letter (or letter from a colleague stating my job duties) from my new employer. If this happens, I will be doomed as getting a work reference letter would be close to impossible for me. Asking for a reference letter from the employer soon after joining would require me to disclose my interest in moving to Australia and that would definitely create a very bad impression of me. Let alone I being denied a reference letter, there could be other repercussions.

What do you think I should do? Should I update my change of employment details or should I not? I am afraid that if I update my change of employment, I might be asked for a work reference letter. Please advise.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Report changes in circumstances of your NEW employment to DIBP |||*


IT IS always advisable to Report changes in circumstances to DIBP.


So you should go ahead AND report changes in circumstances of your NEW employment to DIBP when you take up NEW employment.


In your case your application is under processing and you have already provided proof of your Points claim to DIBP AND NOW you are only waiting for VISA outcome.


As you aren't claiming points for NEW employment, CO won't ask for work reference letter (or letter from a colleague stating your job duties) for your NEW employment.




explorer101 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a situation and I need some advise.
> 
> I lodged my application on 01 April 2015 and I was really hoping that I would get the grant by end of May but unfortunately I received a delay email on 20th May 2015. Now it looks like I will get the grant only in July.
> Before I get to my problem, I should tell you that I am not planning to move to Australia very soon. I will perhaps go only next year. That being said, I am currently serving the notice period in my current company and I am joining a new company on 01 July 2015. This new company is a great company and I don't want to let go of this opportunity.
> 
> Now my concern is that since I wouldn't possibly have received the grant before I join this new company, do I need to update my new employment details in my immi account soon after I join? I am fine with updating the change of employment details but I am worried that CO might ask me for a work reference letter (or letter from a colleague stating my job duties) from my new employer. If this happens, I will be doomed as getting a work reference letter would be close to impossible for me. Asking for a reference letter from the employer soon after joining would require me to disclose my interest in moving to Australia and that would definitely create a very bad impression of me. Let alone I being denied a reference letter, there could be other repercussions.
> 
> What do you think I should do? Should I update my change of employment details or should I not? I am afraid that if I update my change of employment, I might be asked for a work reference letter. Please advise.


----------



## yung103

yik05 said:


> Thanks for your info. So I will know the health check provider details after I applied? right?
> 
> Pity that I know you late. Actually HK PCC can be "chur"!!!! I needed working visa in Taiwan before and have chur HK Police for mailing the PCC to Taiwan within 2 weeks. (you know, hong kong style, maybe? )
> 
> Hope you everything go well!! Good luck*


Yes, once you submit the application, you should be able to get a letter with a HAP ID on it. Bring this letter to the health check. 

The PCC approach in Hong Kong is extremely slow and stupid. Why can't they just give me the PCC report directly then I can upload to the application immediately. People in other countries are doing this and they get their visa in the next few days. 

Anyway, I can only wait until July now, hope the good news will come. 

Good luck to your application.


----------



## tusharvatsa

t2gaurav said:


> Mahesh and others don't panic. The visa numbers for 15-16 are already announced. Check https://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/20planning.htm


This doesn't matter Gaurav, what matters is the Occupation being on the SOL in the new year.

The question is would my visa fee be refunded if I'm not granted one due to program changes?


----------



## Knowman

explorer101 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a situation and I need some advise.
> 
> I lodged my application on 01 April 2015 and I was really hoping that I would get the grant by end of May but unfortunately I received a delay email on 20th May 2015. Now it looks like I will get the grant only in July.
> Before I get to my problem, I should tell you that I am not planning to move to Australia very soon. I will perhaps go only next year. That being said, I am currently serving the notice period in my current company and I am joining a new company on 01 July 2015. This new company is a great company and I don't want to let go of this opportunity.
> 
> Now my concern is that since I wouldn't possibly have received the grant before I join this new company, do I need to update my new employment details in my immi account soon after I join? I am fine with updating the change of employment details but I am worried that CO might ask me for a work reference letter (or letter from a colleague stating my job duties) from my new employer. If this happens, I will be doomed as getting a work reference letter would be close to impossible for me. Asking for a reference letter from the employer soon after joining would require me to disclose my interest in moving to Australia and that would definitely create a very bad impression of me. Let alone I being denied a reference letter, there could be other repercussions.
> 
> What do you think I should do? Should I update my change of employment details or should I not? I am afraid that if I update my change of employment, I might be asked for a work reference letter. Please advise.


In my opinion, even if CO Ask you for new employment details, you can simply send the offer letter of the new company.
And i would definitely tecommend you to update details of your new employment.


----------



## msandhu

HI,

I have observed that our dates are same.. EOI / CO Allocation and PCC submittion i,e, 25th may.

Any idea how much more time it takes by CO for Grant?:juggle:


----------



## batcoder0619

Guys I am a bit confused about below. Are the delay emails that others are getting means visa fees would be refund and they have to reapply?



> Under section 39 of the Act, the minister has the power to set the maximum number of visas of a class that may be granted in a particular financial year. The cap and cease provision means that when a cap has been reached for a particular visa class, work on all applications which have not been processed to decision stops, the files are closed and application fees are refunded. These applications are treated as if they have not been submitted. This provision is only used in exceptional circumstances.


----------



## khalidamen

batcoder0619 said:


> Guys I am a bit confused about below. Are the delay emails that others are getting means visa fees would be refund and they have to reapply?


Don't panic. Following section is for When processing of of application stop and files are closed.
While current applications are being processed and will be finalized in July. 

Under section 39 of the Act, the minister has the power to set the maximum number of visas of a class that may be granted in a particular financial year. The cap and cease provision means that when a cap has been reached for a particular visa class, work on all applications which have not been processed to decision stops, the files are closed and application fees are refunded. These applications are treated as if they have not been submitted. This provision is only used in exceptional circumstances.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

batcoder0619 said:


> Guys I am a bit confused about below. Are the delay emails that others are getting means visa fees would be refund and they have to reapply?


Please do not Panic
Read the message carefully,it is clearly mentioned under "Exceptional circumstances"


----------



## JK684

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Hi, Yesterday I uploaded all the documents into DIBP portal. Do I also need to upload photograph and where do I have to upload photograph. I mean under which document type.


Yes you need to upload the Photograph. see the below screen shot


----------



## atmahesh

terrible .. I am very sad...i have never thought of such situation may gonna occur.
I would have applied in March because I had the EOI invitation but I delayed it a bit.

All time and money spent will go in vain.  



rameshkd said:


> This should answer
> 
> Under section 39 of the Act, the minister has the power to set the maximum number of visas of a class that may be granted in a particular financial year. The cap and cease provision means that when a cap has been reached for a particular visa class, work on all applications which have not been processed to decision stops, the files are closed and application fees are refunded. These applications are treated as if they have not been submitted. This provision is only used in exceptional circumstances.


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa

stidleyfied said:


> I mean what is the email address? because i tried replying to my CO email but there was a delivery failure.
> 
> _Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:
> 
> [email protected]_


yap. same address except mine is team 4


----------



## mmauk11

OMG! Seriously, the level of speculation here is getting out of control. Can we all be a little more patient and just wait till your CO contact you or hear any official announcement?? 

According to that visa spreadsheet, it has been pretty normal. Those who lodged in March got contacted by CO and those who lodged in early April and later are still waiting. There is no point of finding out all possible reasons why your visas should not be issued to the extent of digging any law that can stop the visa processing. What's the point of worrying. 

Please just all be patient and wait till July. It's just a month more. For the sake of everyone who are anxiously waiting for the outcomes, can you all please stop speculating 





batcoder0619 said:


> Guys I am a bit confused about below. Are the delay emails that others are getting means visa fees would be refund and they have to reapply?


----------



## vinodkrish_r

Ok, this is a bit worrying of course, though "exceptional circumstances" word can be considered to make one feel ok. 

What I so far understand is that, all those applications which are lodged are considered to be under processing, aren't they? Aren't the lodged applications considered during the cap of next year which starts at July? 

Or are you saying those who get the CO allocation are conisderd to be processing?

:noidea:

Hope everything falls under place for everyone. Keep your fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: and hope for the best 



khalidamen said:


> Don't panic. Following section is for When processing of of application stop and files are closed.
> While current applications are being processed and will be finalized in July.
> 
> Under section 39 of the Act, the minister has the power to set the maximum number of visas of a class that may be granted in a particular financial year. The cap and cease provision means that when a cap has been reached for a particular visa class, work on all applications which have not been processed to decision stops, the files are closed and application fees are refunded. These applications are treated as if they have not been submitted. This provision is only used in exceptional circumstances.


----------



## atmahesh

This is all speculation. what would happen in July nobody knows...

Sit tight and wait for July 2015. Stay away from forum...only check it once in a week.

Just a suggestion:fingerscrossed:



vinodkrish_r said:


> Ok, this is a bit worrying of course, though "exceptional circumstances" word can be considered to make one feel ok.
> 
> What I so far understand is that, all those applications which are lodged are considered to be under processing, aren't they? Aren't the lodged applications considered during the cap of next year which starts at July?
> 
> Or are you saying those who get the CO allocation are conisderd to be processing?
> 
> :noidea:
> 
> Hope everything falls under place for everyone. Keep your fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: and hope for the best


----------



## zaingenius

Can anyone tell me status of his application lodged in May 2015 ?
I lodged on 13th May 2015 and its still "Application Received"


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

JK684 said:


> Yes you need to upload the Photograph. see the below screen shot


Thanks for the information #JK684


----------



## captain_hoomi

atmahesh said:


> Under section 39 of the Act, the minister has the power to set the maximum number of visas of a class that may be granted in a particular financial year. The cap and cease provision means that when a cap has been reached for a particular visa class, work on a*ll applications which have not been processed* to decision stops, the files are closed and application fees are refunded. These applications are treated as if they have not been submitted. This provision is only used in exceptional circumstances.


This is scary! But when is an application deemed to be under process? Is it when a CO is allocated to that application or when the application is lodged?
So is it 100% confirmed? no more 189 visa until July? Can anyone provide a link to immigration website which confirms it?


----------



## anonimus

everybody needs to be patient... nobody knows other than DIBP themselves. just sit tight and relax... wait for July2015, nobody in this forum can say what will happen, stop asking "when will i get my visa?" because obviously nobody in here will be able to answer you.


----------



## rmz1986

Haha! This is a perfect example of how sometimes speculation Leeds to market crash, and on this occasion 'craziness.' Just take a chill pill &#55357;&#56458; and enjoy.


----------



## vram

Hi , has anyone tried the PTE test instead of IELTS for English? I need to over 8 in each band in IELTS to get 65 points in total. These are my results from my IELTS test . W-7.5, R-9, L-8.5, S-9. Do you guys think i should give PTE a try or redo IELTS . BTW i can't get 60 points. I can only get 65 points because i have 55 points now and don't know what to include to make it 60. If i get 65 points ,i will apply under the occupation chemical engineer. The max ceiling for this year is 1000 with 347 invitations given.

Any suggestions welcome
Thanks in advance


----------



## harkanwal

vram said:


> Hi , has anyone tried the PTE test instead of IELTS for English? I need to over 8 in each band in IELTS to get 65 points in total. These are my results from my IELTS test . W-7.5, R-9, L-8.5, S-9. Do you guys think i should give PTE a try or redo IELTS . BTW i can't get 60 points. I can only get 65 points because i have 55 points now and don't know what to include to make it 60. If i get 65 points ,i will apply under the occupation chemical engineer. The max ceiling for this year is 1000 with 347 invitations given.
> 
> Any suggestions welcome
> Thanks in advance


Hi, 

I had tried IELTS twice and had got. W7, R8, S6.5, L9 once the other time it was W6.5, R8, S7.5, L8.5 then i tried PTE, I got L84, R84, W84, S87 which is equivalent to 8 each.
but i would say PTE is not that easy as it is academic so you need to work bit hard than General IELTS, also its a complete online test to time management and typing skills are very crucial. but overall it was better scoring for me depending on different Skills. 

you can give it a try as you are already getting good bands in IELTS, just keep in mind the different format and prepare for that.  

good luck mate.


----------



## LILAS

vram said:


> Hi , has anyone tried the PTE test instead of IELTS for English? I need to over 8 in each band in IELTS to get 65 points in total. These are my results from my IELTS test . W-7.5, R-9, L-8.5, S-9. Do you guys think i should give PTE a try or redo IELTS . BTW i can't get 60 points. I can only get 65 points because i have 55 points now and don't know what to include to make it 60. If i get 65 points ,i will apply under the occupation chemical engineer. The max ceiling for this year is 1000 with 347 invitations given.
> 
> Any suggestions welcome
> Thanks in advance


I assume you need to give "IELTS - General". The PTE is of "Academic" level and the scores are then adjusted to determine IELTS-General equivalency. Thus you would appear for a tougher exam and then have the scores 'adjusted'. Logic should guide you towards IELTS only. Try and subscribe to scottsenglish.com for IELTS. Also as you need only 0.5 more in writing, consider giving ur result for re-evaluation.


----------



## nonee17

LILAS said:


> I assume you need to give "IELTS - General". The PTE is of "Academic" level and the scores are then adjusted to determine IELTS-General equivalency. Thus you would appear for a tougher exam and then have the scores 'adjusted'. Logic should guide you towards IELTS only. Try and subscribe to scottsenglish.com for IELTS. Also as you need only 0.5 more in writing, consider giving ur result for re-evaluation.


Dear lilas,
Never heard of adjustment of pte academic with ielts general and thus appearing to have a tougher pte exam .
I would suggest to quote your information based on facts...

I would appear and take pte academic at any given day and score 79+ rather appearing ielts commonly known as .5 scam


----------



## harkanwal

nonee17 said:


> Dear lilas,
> Never heard of adjustment of pte academic with ielts general and thus appearing to have a tougher pte exam .
> I would suggest to quote your information based on facts...
> 
> I would appear and take pte academic at any given day and score 79+ rather appearing ielts commonly known as .5 scam


I Agree, There is no Adjustment factor. you need to score 79+ each in order to get 20 points for language ability. i tried twice for 7 each in IELTS and got good one barring 6.5 in one or the other both times.. so i tried PTE and got 84, 84, 84, 87 getting 20 points on English


----------



## vram

Thanks a lot for reply and suggestions. Also great to hear many performing really good at PTE than IELTS. I would then surely give PTE a try. I need to get 20 points for the language in order to get 65 points. I am currently on 55 points and can't reach 60 points because i can claim only 5 years of overseas experience. I have more than 15 years of overseas experience in my field overall BUT in the LAST ten years there have been breaks in between and i am missing the TEN year mark by 1 month and 11 days which i will never get back. Really frustrating.

So hopefully i can get 79+ in PTE in all bands to get that extra 10 points for the language and once again thanks a lot for the reply and suggestions

1st IELTS Results: W-7.5, S-8, L-8.5, R-9
2nd IELTS Results: W-7.5, S-7, L-7.5,R-7.5
3rd IELTS Results: W-7.5 ,S-8.5, L-9, R-9

PTE Results: ?[Hopefully i can get 79+ in all bands]


----------



## harkanwal

kumarnram said:


> Hi Harkanwal,
> 
> I uploaded to ImmiAcc and paid the fee. As I prev said I have all supporting docs except medicals.
> 
> You have rightly said that my app is submitted becos I just noticed under Status bar it says Application Received. I was confused looking at the "Submit Applications" button in my log in page. Do you also see that button in your immi acc log in page?
> 
> Do you say that I dont have to worry abt uploading medicals, that will be done by Elbit?
> 
> Thanks
> Ram


You need not to Worry, 
application Status will most likely remain as "Application Received" until a Case Officer is assigned. for Medical, Elbit guys will take care, They uploaded my details in 3-4 days after medical. 

My Application status is also Still Same as yours, as DIBP is going on with Year End stuff so things will start moving again in July.


----------



## shorefisher

*hi friend*



kumarnram said:


> Hi Harkanwa.
> This is Ram. I have a doubt...I have uploaded all my docs including PCC except medical for my 189 visa app. My medical test is on 2nd June 2015.
> 
> I would like to know if I can submit my application now (since its complete) and then upload my medical test result after I get it or should I wait until my med test is completed.
> 
> Yes, you can submit the application now, early you submit early you will get a CO allocated, although it will begin post July 2015
> 
> Did you get your test done from Elbit in Blr? if yes whats the procedure? Do they upload the test result themselves or is it sent to us?
> 
> You wont know the results unless there is an issue, and it will be uploaded by Elbit/Fortis directly to immigration website. If there is an issue, then CO will inform us to contact a pandel doctor
> 
> Thanks
> Ram



please find my comments inline


----------



## kanavsharma

*Assessment requirem*

Hi,
I have a big confusion on the fact that what all documents require notary stamps for assessment through ACS?

About me - I am a software developer, 5+ years of experience from same company.

What all I have - I have got following documents notary attested.
1) Passport
2) 10th and 12th mark sheet
3) Btech - all semester DMC's and degree

Confusion -
Do I need to get notary stamps for below documents as well?
1) Pay Slips
2) Promotion letters
3) Bank Statements 
4) Resume
5) ITR, Tax Return.

Waiting for reply, as i have already cleared PTE exam, don't want to wait more.


----------



## harkanwal

kanavsharma said:


> Hi,
> I have a big confusion on the fact that what all documents require notary stamps for assessment through ACS?
> 
> About me - I am a software developer, 5+ years of experience from same company.
> 
> What all I have - I have got following documents notary attested.
> 1) Passport
> 2) 10th and 12th mark sheet
> 3) Btech - all semester DMC's and degree
> 
> Confusion -
> Do I need to get notary stamps for below documents as well?
> 1) Pay Slips
> 2) Promotion letters
> 3) Bank Statements
> 4) Resume
> 5) ITR, Tax Return.
> 
> Waiting for reply, as i have already cleared PTE exam, don't want to wait more.


Hi Kanav,

For ACS, you need Passport Copy , Degree Copy , DMCs Copy, Employment Reference Letters Notarized.
Pay Slips,Promotion letters, ITR are not mandatory for ACS, 
but are neccessary if you don't have Reference Letter from Employer and are providing Affidavit/Statuary Declaration for the same. if you are providing these docs with Affidavit then ACS asks for Cetrified(Notarized) copies


----------



## vineet85_05

Hi Guys,
Could anyone please tell which authority out of following should I approach for PCC in Delhi, as both of them issue the PCC for immigration.
-Passport Seva Kendra
or
-Delhi Police online

Regards
Vineet


----------



## piyush1132003

vineet85_05 said:


> hi guys,
> could anyone please tell which authority out of following should i approach for pcc in delhi, as both of them issue the pcc for immigration.
> -passport seva kendra
> or
> -delhi police online
> 
> regards
> vineet


psk


----------



## harkanwal

vineet85_05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Could anyone please tell which authority out of following should I approach for PCC in Delhi, as both of them issue the PCC for immigration.
> -Passport Seva Kendra
> or
> -Delhi Police online
> 
> Regards
> Vineet


Hi Vineet, 
You need to Approach PSK for PCC, if you have the correct Documents listed on passportindia.gov.in, you will get it within couple of hrs. however sometimes, PSK guys ask for CO letter requesting PCC. 
they did ask me and i was not carrying it, TCS staff at single window suggested i write an application for the same to RPO on a Plain paper, i got PCC within 1 hr for me, but for my wife the other Passport officer was not accepting the Application, but after sometimes luckily she was assigned the same officer who had issued it for me and she got it within mins. i suggest to avoid any confusion, carry all the necessary docs and Letter from CO.


----------



## Jeeten#80

For Immigration purpose PCC from PSK is valid.


Refer to my following post on HOW TO STEPS for PCC.


*How to apply for Police Clearance Certificate*


IF your Passport Address is SAME as your Present address *THEN IDEALLY PCC* is issued on the Same Day by concerned PSK office, Provided they have your Current Passport Police Verification Report in their System (Processing time 2-4 hours based on PSK efficiency).


I know MANY people from within AND outside this Forum who have received their PCC within 2-4 hours of submitting their *Application Reference No. (ARN)* an PSK office on scheduled appointment date "*AS their Address in Passport was same as their Present address*".


You would have to carry your VISA Invite letter/email copy
*AND/OR*
VISA FEES Payment receipt to prove to the concerned PSK official that you are applying for VISA.
*OR*
CO letter/email copy requesting for PCC after CO has been assigned.




vineet85_05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Could anyone please tell which authority out of following should I approach for PCC in Delhi, as both of them issue the PCC for immigration.
> -Passport Seva Kendra
> or
> -Delhi Police online
> 
> Regards
> Vineet


----------



## Alena123

Hiiii 

I have annual health checkup option from my employer. 

Can I submit same health check up report for Australia medicals? 

Pleaseeeeeeeee reply


----------



## tusharvatsa

Alena123 said:


> Hiiii
> 
> I have annual health checkup option from my employer.
> 
> Can I submit same health check up report for Australia medicals?
> 
> Pleaseeeeeeeee reply


No. It needs to be from an approved healthcare provider, they send the results directly to DIBP and not to you.


----------



## Alena123

tusharvatsa said:


> No. It needs to be from an approved healthcare provider, they send the results directly to DIBP and not to you.


How much does that health checkup cost.

I can get free check up from apollo but i dont think they will agree to send report to dipb. They will upload on internet site. Will that be okay with dipb


----------



## Jeeten#80

You have to undergo your MEDICALS at the Approved Panel physician's clinic. For details refer the following web-link.


*Panel physician INDIA*





Alena123 said:


> Hiiii
> 
> I have annual health checkup option from my employer.
> 
> Can I submit same health check up report for Australia medicals?
> 
> Pleaseeeeeeeee reply


----------



## Jeeten#80

In PUNE it costs Rs. 3500/ for adults and Rs. 2000/- for children.


FOR details refer to the following web-link:-


*Arranging a health examination*





Alena123 said:


> How much does that health checkup cost.
> 
> I can get free check up from apollo but i dont think they will agree to send report to dipb. They will upload on internet site. Will that be okay with dipb


----------



## Alena123

Jeeten#80 said:


> You have to undergo your MEDICALS at the Approved Panel physician's clinic. For details refer the following web-link.
> 
> Panel physician INDIA


There r 2 options given Elbit and fortis for Bangalore

Do I call them and ask the price and go for cheaper one ?


----------



## tusharvatsa

Jeeten#80 said:


> In PUNE it costs Rs. 3500/ for adults and Rs. 2000/- for children.
> 
> 
> FOR details refer to the following web-link:-
> 
> 
> *Arranging a health examination*


That's too cheap. Here in Dubai it is over Rs. 11,000 per adult


----------



## Sameer1626

Alena123 said:


> There r 2 options given Elbit and fortis for Bangalore
> 
> Do I call them and ask the price and go for cheaper one ?


The obvious answer to your question would be YES


----------



## shorefisher

Alena123 said:


> There r 2 options given Elbit and fortis for Bangalore
> 
> Do I call them and ask the price and go for cheaper one ?


Elbit is cheaper than Fortis when we checked 3 months ago, differnece would be less than Rs.500.


----------



## Jeeten#80

You can't compare the expenses in INDIA and DUBAI.


MOREOVER your Salary is DUBAI isn't taxed .





tusharvatsa said:


> That's too cheap. Here in Dubai it is over Rs. 11,000 per adult


----------



## Jeeten#80

Look for the more convenient option in terms of commute, appointment availability and cost.




Alena123 said:


> There r 2 options given Elbit and fortis for Bangalore
> 
> Do I call them and ask the price and go for cheaper one ?


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN

frankly, i have lost all hopes
was expecting May last week for the grant but all hopes are gon, even plans to get a job r going in vain..


----------



## Maezel

Hi guys, has anyone done the medicals on-shore?

Some questions:

1) Do I need to take form 26 and 160? There's nothing about them on the email I received from Bupa after making the booking.

2) Can I eat normally the morning of the exam or is it necessary to fast? ( I think I should avoid salty stuff, coffee, fatty meals or high sugar anyways right?)

Thanks.


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF possible check with Bupa directly.





Maezel said:


> Hi guys, has anyone done the medicals on-shore?
> 
> Some questions:
> 
> 1) Do I need to take form 26 and 160? There's nothing about them on the email I received from Bupa after making the booking.
> 
> 2) Can I eat normally the morning of the exam or is it necessary to fast? ( I think I should avoid salty stuff, coffee, fatty meals or high sugar anyways right?)
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## shorefisher

PRTOHEAVEN said:


> frankly, i have lost all hopes
> was expecting May last week for the grant but all hopes are gon, even plans to get a job r going in vain..


Don't lose hope friend, we are so many people along with you with fingers crossed. It was a sharp miss even for us, but our hopes should not die.

You have named so well, (PRTOHEAVEN), so don't get frustrated, you will be there soon


----------



## Alena123

shorefisher said:


> Elbit is cheaper than Fortis when we checked 3 months ago, differnece would be less than Rs.500.


Where did you get it done then


----------



## harkanwal

Alena123 said:


> Where did you get it done then


i have recently gone through medicals at Elbit bangalore(Indian Express Building), it was easy and smooth was done in within 2 hrs. Total Cost for everything is Rs3800 per person.


----------



## Alena123

People are talking that my occupation general accountant will be removed from list in July.

I will get my nsw approval and dipb invite in this week. My srn is 45**

Will I get visa grant in July.

Do I pay 3520 aud this week for visa


----------



## nicemathan

*Hi Folks*

*Hi Friends,

I have become quite inactive in the forum in the last few weeks.

Every year, since last three years, I have seen similar topics or discussion taking place around the following:

1) There are some flagged job codes which might be removed from the list.
2) Cap or ceiling might be reduced next year.
3) The rules are going to change in such a way that, we might not get grant but might expect refund.

Having said that going through the discussions and responses and queries in the forum.

Please find my take on them.

Don't PANIC buddies. 

Unless and until something is officially declared dont worry.

People who have submitted their VISA application are far far better than a person thinking of migrating, but yet to plan the English Examination.

So, stay calm. 

All things will fall in place.

I agree its easier said than done    

Also getting VISA is just another step in our further quests. 

All the very best folks. Do hang in there. 

Good times are just around the corner in July.

Don't get stressed or fall prey to rumors and speculations. *


----------



## nicemathan

As of now wait for the invite buddy.

Be prepared to pay the VISA fee, immediately, upon receiving invite. 

All the very best in advance.



Alena123 said:


> People are talking that my occupation general accountant will be removed from list in July.
> 
> I will get my nsw approval and dipb invite in this week. My srn is 45**
> 
> Will I get visa grant in July.
> 
> Do I pay 3520 aud this week for visa


----------



## Jeeten#80

Don't fall prey to what others are speculating, as during this time of the year such things are discussed, deliberated without any concrete proof.


WHEN you get the NSW SS Approval, be prepared to pay VISA FEES at the earliest and upload MOST of the required documents online.


Your application would be from FY 2014-2015 quota (_provided your SS Approval comes in before June end_), so don't worry. Your application will be processed.





Alena123 said:


> People are talking that my occupation general accountant will be removed from list in July.
> 
> I will get my nsw approval and dipb invite in this week. My srn is 45**
> 
> Will I get visa grant in July.
> 
> Do I pay 3520 aud this week for visa


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN

nicemathan said:


> *Hi Friends,
> 
> I have become quite inactive in the forum in the last few weeks.
> 
> Every year, since last three years, I have seen similar topics or discussion taking place around the following:
> 
> 1) There are some flagged job codes which might be removed from the list.
> 2) Cap or ceiling might be reduced next year.
> 3) The rules are going to change in such a way that, we might not get grant but might expect refund.
> 
> Having said that going through the discussions and responses and queries in the forum.
> 
> Please find my take on them.
> 
> Don't PANIC buddies.
> 
> Unless and until something is officially declared dont worry.
> 
> People who have submitted their VISA application are far far better than a person thinking of migrating, but yet to plan the English Examination.
> 
> So, stay calm.
> 
> All things will fall in place.
> 
> I agree its easier said than done
> 
> Also getting VISA is just another step in our further quests.
> 
> All the very best folks. Do hang in there.
> 
> Good times are just around the corner in July.
> 
> Don't get stressed or fall prey to rumors and speculations. *


Thanks dear frn

That was needded 

Give some positive hopes for finding a job too, 

or is it not possible to find one before you land???


thnks


----------



## shorefisher

Alena123 said:


> Where did you get it done then


I got it done in Fortis Bannerghata Road, Bangalore. We did it for me, my wife and my infant daughter. It was 200 more per person compared to Elbit, but distance/traffic wise Fortis was near


----------



## kanavsharma

harkanwal said:


> Hi Kanav,
> 
> For ACS, you need Passport Copy , Degree Copy , DMCs Copy, Employment Reference Letters Notarized.
> Pay Slips,Promotion letters, ITR are not mandatory for ACS,
> but are neccessary if you don't have Reference Letter from Employer and are providing Affidavit/Statuary Declaration for the same. if you are providing these docs with Affidavit then ACS asks for Cetrified(Notarized) copies



Hi Harkanwal,

Thanks a lot for your quick reply.
I don't have Employment Reference Letters. But I do have Experience letter issued by my current company with my roles and working hours mentioned on it. Will it work? And it needs to be Notarized?

Best Regards,
Kanav Sharma


----------



## harkanwal

kanavsharma said:


> Hi Harkanwal,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your quick reply.
> I don't have Employment Reference Letters. But I do have Experience letter issued by my current company with my roles and working hours mentioned on it. Will it work? And it needs to be Notarized?
> 
> Best Regards,
> Kanav Sharma


Hi, 

its perfectly fine as long as responsibilities and Roles are mentioned match the SOL that you are applying for. Letter must have joining date and also the current issue date. 

you need a Color scan of it and then you need to notarize it(also get Certified True Copy Stamp) all docs submit to ACS need to be Notarized.


----------



## JustinVu

called immi today, get a solid confirmation that visa grant numbers have been reached and thus no further grant will be issued til next financial year. guess we jst gotta wait for another 30 days minimum


----------



## Mumbai2Aus

JustinVu said:


> called immi today, get a solid confirmation that visa grant numbers have been reached and thus no further grant will be issued til next financial year. guess we jst gotta wait for another 30 days minimum


If this is the case, will they keep the current applications totally on hold or keep processing and start grants in first week of July?


----------



## andrew64

*EOI finalized date*

hi guys , 

I seek your assistance in following clarification , just saw this proposal in other thread . 

Anyway this is proposal and not finalized document , with that i have some queries to ask you all . 


New_proposal


Currently i am waiting for my nomination to be approved from NSW , so preparing advance . I want to avoid the situation of any unforeseen circumstances of new financial year .

So i wanted react asap once i recived the approval from state . 

(1) When will the EOI be finalized , is it after payment of fee or uploading all the docs including meds and PCC . 

(2)Previously i was planning to apply PCC and meds upfront so that i can get the grant fast .but PCC and all may 3 weeks and any changes in rule in July may affect me . 

Can anyone advise me on this . Thanks guys


----------



## chikkubinil

Anybody got case officer today for 189 visa?


----------



## indian1988

chikkubinil said:


> Anybody got case officer today for 189 visa?


Today is holiday in australia as it is queen's birthday...so we will have to wait till tomorrow...


----------



## vng09

Queen birthday is next week.

I called the department today. For those of you with case officer, call the number provided in excel file (the 07 something). Dont call the general number (starts with 13..), as it is an insanely long wait (I had waited an hour before, do not mind waiting but it is quite inconvenient though) and usually you would not receive a specific answer.


----------



## haseeb0703

indian1988 said:


> Today is holiday in australia as it is queen's birthday...so we will have to wait till tomorrow...


only in western australia not the rest of the states 
they will celebrate on second monday of june 
reason why WESTERN AUSTRALIA does on first monday is because of their foundation day celebrations 
so there should be some action at immi today


----------



## haseeb0703

vng09 said:


> Queen birthday is next week.
> 
> I called the department today. For those of you with case officer, call the number provided in excel file (the 07 something). Dont call the general number (starts with 13..), as it is an insanely long wait (I had waited an hour before, do not mind waiting but it is quite inconvenient though) and usually you would not receive a specific answer.


champion thanks bud !!

what information did you ask and what did you get in response


----------



## indian1988

haseeb0703 said:


> only in western australia not the rest of the states
> they will celebrate on second monday of june
> reason why WESTERN AUSTRALIA does on first monday is because of their foundation day celebrations
> so there should be some action at immi today



Oh..ok..my bad..


----------



## vng09

Long story short : they asked for a degree certificate. I can't provide, since I have not attended the ceremony. Can only provide a temp letter from uni.

The lady said don't worry about it. I called the general number before and get told that you need to submit what CO asks. 

Btw, the wait for that number (starts with 07.. , sorry can't remember full Number, it is on excel file) is 1 min , and the whole experience is pretty good (the officer is really nice). But you can only call them if you have a CO.

By the way, if I receive such information via phone, is it safe to "don't worry about it" and just go on with my application? (I emailed them again, mentioned about the phone call, and said that I have submitted other documents, but not certificate).


----------



## madel1

I have received an email from DIBP stating that my application has been batched for finalization after 1/7/205 . So what does this mean?


----------



## j_oz

madel1 said:


> I have received an email from DIBP stating that my application has been batched for finalization after 1/7/205 . So what does this mean?


When did you lodge your application?


----------



## nicemathan

Post July 1st your application will be finalized.



madel1 said:


> I have received an email from DIBP stating that my application has been batched for finalization after 1/7/205 . So what does this mean?


----------



## madel1

nicemathan said:


> Post July 1st your application will be finalized.


So that means my application is already processed and just awaiting the new Visa Quota? Or they shall continue assessing after July?


----------



## madel1

j_oz said:


> When did you lodge your application?


Jan 2015


----------



## hemanthrao

Just got delay mail...........


----------



## dars

hemanthrao said:


> Just got delay mail...........


What's your skill?


----------



## hemanthrao

221111-accounting general


----------



## hemanthrao

Hi,
Whom ever got the delay mails....
Is the content is same?


The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in

each visa category. Applications for this visa category are processed in line with Migration

Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client

service standard timeframes.

The Migration Programme planning level for this category now has limited number of places

left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once

the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category

during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I

cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website

(Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the

Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.


----------



## madel1

hemanthrao said:


> Hi,
> Whom ever got the delay mails....
> Is the content is same?
> 
> 
> The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in
> 
> each visa category. Applications for this visa category are processed in line with Migration
> 
> Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client
> 
> service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for this category now has limited number of places
> 
> left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once
> 
> the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category
> 
> during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I
> 
> cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website
> 
> (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the
> 
> Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.



Yes I got the same mail, but they added a statement " Your application has been batched for finalization after 1/7/2015. You will soon be notified by the outcome after this date"


----------



## hemanthrao

I did not got any statement....along with this mail...like after 1 st of july ...they will start process






madel1 said:


> Yes I got the same mail, but they added a statement " Your application has been batched for finalization after 1/7/2015. You will soon be notified by the outcome after this date"


----------



## S000

On may 28th 2015 case officer requested document and i submitted the document on the same day. Next day on 29th i got a delay email.


----------



## tusharvatsa

S000 said:


> On may 28th 2015 case officer requested document and i submitted the document on the same day. Next day on 29th i got a delay email.


My CO requested for additional documents on 22nd May, submitted on 23rd....... No communication as yet. The IMMI page still shows "information requested".


----------



## haseeb0703

tusharvatsa said:


> My CO requested for additional documents on 22nd May, submitted on 23rd....... No communication as yet. The IMMI page still shows "information requested".



your agent should click the request completed button under your application once your documents were submitted 

then on the same time your status will change to assessment in progress 
by clicking the button you are informing the department that you are waiving the 28 days period and giving authority to immigration to process


----------



## tusharvatsa

haseeb0703 said:


> your agent should click the request completed button under your application once your documents were submitted
> 
> then on the same time your status will change to assessment in progress
> by clicking the button you are informing the department that you are waiving the 28 days period and giving authority to immigration to process


Thanks, done that. Although the documents were sent to the CO directly over an e-mail and auto receive was received.

My agent told that they have received 2 grants last week as well.


----------



## rasa1311

Hi ,

If you would notice delay mail have some contents as in allocation dates page 

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


Regards
Rahul

2613 -Software Engineer | ACS Applied - 15 Dec 2014 | ACS Result - 8th Jan 2015 | IELTS- Overall 8 (W-7.5,R-8,L-8.5,S-8) (Spouse 7.0) | EOI Submitted: (65 Points) 25 Feb , 2015 | Invitation: Feb 26, 2015 | Visa Lodged (via Agent) - 14 Mar 15|Self PCC (India PCC Received-02 March 2015 & Australia PCC received -24th march 2015) | Spouse Indian PCC - 16th April 2015 | Medicals - 03 April 15 | CO Allocation - ??? (Assesment in Progress) | Grant - Eagerly awaited !!


----------



## rasa1311

Any updates guys that you may be aware of regarding grant to anyone in last 2-3 weeks !!

Regards
Rahul

2613 -Software Engineer | ACS Applied - 15 Dec 2014 | ACS Result - 8th Jan 2015 | IELTS- Overall 8 (W-7.5,R-8,L-8.5,S-8) (Spouse 7.0) | EOI Submitted: (65 Points) 25 Feb , 2015 | Invitation: Feb 26, 2015 | Visa Lodged (via Agent) - 14 Mar 15|Self PCC (India PCC Received-02 March 2015 & Australia PCC received -24th march 2015) | Spouse Indian PCC - 16th April 2015 | Medicals - 03 April 15 | CO Allocation - ??? (Assesment in Progress) | Grant - Eagerly awaited !!


----------



## rasa1311

Guys there is an important PPT available with respect to changes made in elodgement for which i am sharing the link as below:

http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/agents/resources/immiaccount-enhancements.pptx

PS:I understand some of you may be aware of the changes, just sharing !!

Regards
Rahul

2613 -Software Engineer | ACS Applied - 15 Dec 2014 | ACS Result - 8th Jan 2015 | IELTS- Overall 8 (W-7.5,R-8,L-8.5,S-8) (Spouse 7.0) | EOI Submitted: (65 Points) 25 Feb , 2015 | Invitation: Feb 26, 2015 | Visa Lodged (via Agent) - 14 Mar 15|Self PCC (India PCC Received-02 March 2015 & Australia PCC received -24th march 2015) | Spouse Indian PCC - 16th April 2015 | Medicals - 03 April 15 | CO Allocation - ??? (Assesment in Progress) | Grant - Eagerly awaited !!


----------



## indian1988

hemanthrao said:


> 221111-accounting general


Hi hemanthrao... We have same occupation but my visa subclass is 489 FS...i just want to know whether you have been assigned CO or not??... I got co on 22/5/15 requesting for pcc & i submitted it on 27... But havent received any delay mail or anything like that...wondering if i may also get delay mail in the coming days or may b it depends on our visa subclass...let me know whatever information you have...thanks..


----------



## S000

tusharvatsa said:


> My CO requested for additional documents on 22nd May, submitted on 23rd....... No communication as yet. The IMMI page still shows "information requested".


After submitting documents the status changed to Assessment in progress.


----------



## S000

S000 said:


> After submitting documents the status changed to Assessment in progress.


Did you press request complete button after submitting documents


----------



## tusharvatsa

S000 said:


> Did you press request complete button after submitting documents


Yes, 1 hour ago  as suggested.

I spoke to my agent and he said that the docs were sent directly to the CO, probably he was unsure of the procedure as this was changed on 15th April this year....... Thanks to him, I have a good week's delay (even for a delay e-mail).


----------



## tusharvatsa

Guys,

The question is what next..... (being 100% optimistic of a grant in July)

1. How much money is fine (considering a family of 3 in Melbourne for 3 months)
2. What is the best time to be there
3. How is the job market
4. Which suburb to choose etc.......


----------



## Faris_ksa

Hi,

can i know what is the average waiting time nowadays to be assigned a Case Officer (co) for 189 visa ?


----------



## batcoder0619

Faris_ksa said:


> Hi,
> 
> can i know what is the average waiting time nowadays to be assigned a Case Officer (co) for 189 visa ?


45 to 55 days


----------



## appu1982

Dear Friends,

I have filed my EOI for 189 with 65 points. My age will elapse by july 2nd and will loose 5 points and it will be 60. Will my EOI still hold 65 points after July 2nd? Is there a chance for me to get invite fot 189 in this month? Seems sending invites have been closed already? Am I rite and if I get invite for NSW can I ignore it and wait for 189?

Please suggest..

Appu,


----------



## Jeeten#80

WHEN your AGE changes slab THEN you would lose 5 points and your EOI would be updated automatically TO reflect this points change.


What is your Occupation Code and EOI Date of Effect?


WHEN you get an Invite from NSW to file SS Nomination Application, IT is valid for 14 days. IF you are referring to this NSW invite THEN you want to ignore it at your own RISK. As you never know about changes (IF any) to IMMI program in July.




appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have filed my EOI for 189 with 65 points. My age will elapse by july 2nd and will loose 5 points and it will be 60. Will my EOI still hold 65 points after July 2nd? Is there a chance for me to get invite fot 189 in this month? Seems sending invites have been closed already? Am I rite and if I get invite for NSW can I ignore it and wait for 189?
> 
> Please suggest..
> 
> Appu,


----------



## mx83

appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have filed my EOI for 189 with 65 points. My age will elapse by july 2nd and will loose 5 points and it will be 60. Will my EOI still hold 65 points after July 2nd? Is there a chance for me to get invite fot 189 in this month? Seems sending invites have been closed already? Am I rite and if I get invite for NSW can I ignore it and wait for 189?
> 
> Please suggest..
> 
> Appu,


it depends on your date of invitation, if you got it before your birthday then you are fine, otherwise, it will be 60 points


----------



## appu1982

Date of EOI: for 189 31/05/2015
Date of EOI: for 190 24/04/2015

Occupation: Software Engineer - 261313


----------



## piyush1132003

tusharvatsa said:


> Guys,
> 
> The question is what next..... (being 100% optimistic of a grant in July)
> 
> 1. How much money is fine (considering a family of 3 in Melbourne for 3 months)
> 2. What is the best time to be there
> 3. How is the job market
> 4. Which suburb to choose etc.......


1. How much money is fine (considering a family of 3 in Melbourne for 3 months) - 3k aud per month
2. What is the best time to be there - either in jan-feb or in july
3. How is the job market - okay types...need to further research about your own technology
4. Which suburb to choose etc....... can not answer for melbourne, but for sydney, most of the indians do prefer live near of parramatta..harris park, though this almost an hour away from cbd


----------



## Jeeten#80

*For 189* you won't receive an Invite until July Invitation Rounds. For sure you will lose 5 points as the First round might happen on 10th July based on this years TREND.

MOREOVER there is the RISK of IMMI rule changes for NEW FY. So you will have to wait and watch.


*For 190* IF you get an Invite from NSW to file SS Nomination Application, I would suggest you should go ahead with it.






appu1982 said:


> Date of EOI: for 189 31/05/2015
> Date of EOI: for 190 24/04/2015
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer - 261313


----------



## hemanthrao

Not really sure about CO?
Still my status is Application received.
I have submitted all Doc long time back.
In the mail it shows a "GSM Visa Processing Officer" name along with position number...





indian1988 said:


> Hi hemanthrao... We have same occupation but my visa subclass is 489 FS...i just want to know whether you have been assigned CO or not??... I got co on 22/5/15 requesting for pcc & i submitted it on 27... But havent received any delay mail or anything like that...wondering if i may also get delay mail in the coming days or may b it depends on our visa subclass...let me know whatever information you have...thanks..


----------



## appu1982

Ok. But what can impact in July rounds for 189? I am not in hurry even if I get invite in august or september 2015 for 189 I am ok. Now I am holding 70 points for State Sponsorship. Even though if I get SS invite this month do you suggest me to wait till july or august for 189 invite, if I am Ok to get invite till august or september?

Or Is there a possibility after july with 60 points there is no possibility to get an invite for 189?

regards,
Appu


----------



## tusharvatsa

piyush1132003 said:


> 1. How much money is fine (considering a family of 3 in Melbourne for 3 months) - 3k aud per month
> 2. What is the best time to be there - either in jan-feb or in july
> 3. How is the job market - okay types...need to further research about your own technology
> 4. Which suburb to choose etc....... can not answer for melbourne, but for sydney, most of the indians do prefer live near of parramatta..harris park, though this almost an hour away from cbd


1. I highly doubt if 3k would be enough for a family of 3, Let's look at my split:
Accommodation: $ 2k (1/2 bhk furnished, inclusive of electricity, water etc)
Travel (2 people): $600-700
Grocery/Food: 1k
Other expenses: 1k

2. My wife is into software testing (primary applicant) and I'm into IT Technical sales (Cloud & SDDC)

I would say initially one should stay as close to CBD as possible, and remember Aussie cities are amongst the most expensive in the world.

I'd be glad if I could manage in 3k..... but how???


----------



## PABansod

Hi Guys, I lodged my application for 189 today. Is there any existing thread for June applicants?


----------



## najamgk

Hi All,

Is it correct to select ACS deducted experience as Not related in online visa application? I have selected it as below in my visa application and in EOI also it was not relevant.

Is this employment related to the nominated position? No

Please advise if this is correct.

Regards

Najam


----------



## Jeeten#80

We can't comment anything regarding July Invitations Rounds until July. THERE is the RISK of IMMI rule changes for NEW FY. So you will have to wait and watch.


IF I were you I would apply for SS Nomination IF I get the Invite before July.


AS it is always good to focus on what we have in our hand, rather than what we may get in future.







appu1982 said:


> Ok. But what can impact in July rounds for 189? I am not in hurry even if I get invite in august or september 2015 for 189 I am ok. Now I am holding 70 points for State Sponsorship. Even though if I get SS invite this month do you suggest me to wait till july or august for 189 invite, if I am Ok to get invite till august or september?
> 
> Or Is there a possibility after july with 60 points there is no possibility to get an invite for 189?
> 
> regards,
> Appu


----------



## Jeeten#80

You have done it correctly. WHEREVER possible try and replicate your EOI.




najamgk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it correct to select ACS deducted experience as Not related in online visa application? I have selected it as below in my visa application and in EOI also it was not relevant.
> 
> Is this employment related to the nominated position? No
> 
> Please advise if this is correct.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Najam


----------



## indian1988

hemanthrao said:


> Not really sure about CO?
> Still my status is Application received.
> I have submitted all Doc long time back.
> In the mail it shows a "GSM Visa Processing Officer" name along with position number...


Ok..may be that means you are assigned a co...
Anyways, thanks a lot for the reply...


----------



## haseeb0703

tusharvatsa said:


> 1. I highly doubt if 3k would be enough for a family of 3, Let's look at my split:
> Accommodation: $ 2k (1/2 bhk furnished, inclusive of electricity, water etc)
> Travel (2 people): $600-700
> Grocery/Food: 1k
> Other expenses: 1k
> 
> 2. My wife is into software testing (primary applicant) and I'm into IT Technical sales (Cloud & SDDC)
> 
> I would say initially one should stay as close to CBD as possible, and remember Aussie cities are amongst the most expensive in the world.
> 
> I'd be glad if I could manage in 3k..... but how???



its a tough call living under 3k in Melbourne for a family of 2 
i was there by myself and including the rent and expenses i just managed under 3k a month 
you need a good 5-6k budget for month to survive and to be on the safe side one should have a back up of atleast 4-6 months if you know what i mean 

living in melbourne.... well being new obvioiusly you have to compromise on few things unless you have a good budget and can afford a house with rent 1500-2000 a month.

there are plenty of places to look for around cbd for that sake


----------



## msgforsunil

tusharvatsa said:


> Guys,
> 
> The question is what next..... (being 100% optimistic of a grant in July)
> 
> 1. How much money is fine (considering a family of 3 in Melbourne for 3 months)
> 2. What is the best time to be there
> 3. How is the job market
> 4. Which suburb to choose etc.......



Pls read below.
Melbourne: Cost of Living in Melbourne. Updated Prices Jun 2015.
Sydney: Cost of Living in Sydney. Updated Prices Jun 2015.
Comparison of Sydney and Melbourne.
Cost of Living Comparison Between Sydney, Australia And Melbourne, Australia
Cost of Living Index | Australia, UK & USA Interactive Comparison Tool


----------



## msgforsunil

*CO seeking for more information*

1. a. Generally in what circumstances will CO ask for Form 80, 1221? 
b. Will CO also ask for supporting documents along with form 80 and/or form 1221? 

2. Is there any limitations on the number of interactions with CO?

3. Will CO ask for all the documents at one stretch? Or would there be possibility that CO would document "abc" and on providing document "abc", CO may ask for "xyz".


Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline...





msgforsunil said:


> 1. a. Generally in what circumstances will CO ask for Form 80, 1221?
> 
> *[JEET]* - These forms are asked in MOST of the cases IF any applicant has traveled internationally.
> 
> 
> b. Will CO also ask for supporting documents along with form 80 and/or form 1221?
> 
> *[JEET]* - I haven't heard of this. BUT you never know. IF the information provided in these forms lead to uncertainty/further questions THEN CO might ask for supporting documents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Is there any limitations on the number of interactions with CO?
> 
> *[JEET]* - Never heard of limitations on number of interactions.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Will CO ask for all the documents at one stretch? Or would there be possibility that CO would document "abc" and on providing document "abc", CO may ask for "xyz".
> 
> *[JEET]* - MOST probably CO would ask for missing documents AFTER he/she reviews your VISA file. SO IDEALLY ALL missing documents would be asked in one go.
> 
> 
> THEN after reviewing the recently uploaded documents CO MIGHT ask further supporting documents IF they lead to uncertainty/further questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## msgforsunil

Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline...



Jeet, for your below statement, why would the CO ask for Form 80/Form 1221, when the international travel details are mentioned in the Visa application?

Thank you.

[JEET] - These forms are asked in MOST of the cases IF any applicant has traveled internationally.


----------



## Jeeten#80

FOR every question THERE can't be logical answer.


THIS has been the TREND so far.

STILL IF you want to know WHY???

You may want to check this with CO AND update us.




> In some instances you might also be required to provide personal details to allow additional character checks to be undertaken. Your case officer might ask you to complete the following form:
> 
> Form 80—Personal particulars for character assessment







msgforsunil said:


> Jeet, for your below statement, why would the CO ask for Form 80/Form 1221, when the international travel details are mentioned in the Visa application?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> [JEET] - These forms are asked in MOST of the cases IF any applicant has traveled internationally.


----------



## msgforsunil

Jeeten#80 said:


> FOR every question THERE can't be logical answer.
> 
> 
> THIS has been the TREND so far.
> 
> STILL IF you want to know WHY???
> 
> You may want to check this with CO AND update us.


Agreed, I understand that not all would have a logical answer. I am trying to understand the pulse or feeling of individuals.

Cheers
Sunil Kumar


----------



## vinodkrish_r

If you have ever travelled internationally, its better that you upload the form 80 just to avoid the delays


----------



## mx83

guys, the CO has asked me to upload the form 80 again, its been the second time

I need a help or any guide line on how to fill it



Thanks


----------



## Cubiscus

vinodkrish_r said:


> If you have ever travelled internationally, its better that you upload the form 80 just to avoid the delays


I wasn't asked for this, I would wait for the CO to ask for it, if they do, as it looks extremely time consuming to complete.


----------



## Sameer1626

Hi friends,

i havent claimed the points for my work exp but at the time of filling form 80 and visa elodgement application......... under employment section i have given the details of my employment and have uploaded my offer letter and roles and responsibilities.

I hope by doing so i haven't done anything wrong. Someone in this forum have said that i dont have to upload or give any of my employment details as i am not claiming points for it, which i think is not a good option. Please suggest me whether i have done the thing correctly or not.


----------



## HarishNair2015

*Form80*

Hi Guys,

I have lodged 189 on 25th march. Still no sign of CO. Application status is "Application Received". I have not yet uploaded form 80. Do you think they will contact in July for form80 or any other docs? or should i just upload it now. I'm worried that it might be change the status or last updated date & i will be pushed further down queue. Any thoughts?

Thanks & regards
Harish


----------



## andrew64

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged 189 on 25th march. Still no sign of CO. Application status is "Application Received". I have not yet uploaded form 80. Do you think they will contact in July for form80 or any other docs? or should i just upload it now. I'm worried that it might be change the status or last updated date & i will be pushed further down queue. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks & regards
> Harish


Can we upload PCC in advance , does later CO asks to get PCC from the date he started looking ?


----------



## batcoder0619

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged 189 on 25th march. Still no sign of CO. Application status is "Application Received". I have not yet uploaded form 80. Do you think they will contact in July for form80 or any other docs? or should i just upload it now. I'm worried that it might be change the status or last updated date & i will be pushed further down queue. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks & regards
> Harish


Form 80 is mostly requested for those who have traveled internationally quite a lot. In my case the CO only asked for PCC. I did not upload Form 80 at all. You can upload upfront. I don't think it will affect the queue.


----------



## batcoder0619

andrew64 said:


> Can we upload PCC in advance , does later CO asks to get PCC from the date he started looking ?


Yes you can upload in advance. But be mindful PCC is valid for 12 months only and will affect your initial date of entry. IF you want to delay your entry date, then you can wait till CO asks for it.


----------



## batcoder0619

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> i havent claimed the points for my work exp but at the time of filling form 80 and visa elodgement application......... under employment section i have given the details of my employment and have uploaded my offer letter and roles and responsibilities.
> 
> I hope by doing so i haven't done anything wrong. Someone in this forum have said that i dont have to upload or give any of my employment details as i am not claiming points for it, which i think is not a good option. Please suggest me whether i have done the thing correctly or not.


HI,

I also did not claim any points for experience. I did mention all employment during lodgement of visa. However I did not upload any work related documents and neither did the CO ask for it. Only asked for PCC. I think CO won't really bother about your work documents as you are not claiming any points at all.


----------



## timberlake

andrew64 said:


> Can we upload PCC in advance , does later CO asks to get PCC from the date he started looking ?


Of-course you can. Senior members have advised to keep Form 80 ready if you don't want to upload it. It ask for all addresses where one has lived since last 10 years which may be tricky to recall. 
Also, all foreign trips ( including one day leisure or business trip) have to be mentioned. 

Therefore, anybody who has visited overseas, should go ahead and upload Form 80.

I believe CO assignment could be on basis of Visa lodged date and not last update date which results in completion of application.


----------



## JustinVu

Called immi again today and they sent me the delay email with my position number. Can I request those who have received delays mails to post their position number so we can see. Mine is 2314. No further information required for my application


----------



## hemanthrao

I think that is CO position number





JustinVu said:


> Called immi again today and they sent me the delay email with my position number. Can I request those who have received delays mails to post their position number so we can see. Mine is 2314. No further information required for my application


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes you can upload PCC in advance.


I would suggest you to apply for PCC and MEDICALS at the very last minute. For more details read my following POST.


*REF: * *IED into Australia most of the times depends on PCC and MEDICALS date*.




andrew64 said:


> Can we upload PCC in advance , does later CO asks to get PCC from the date he started looking ?





batcoder0619 said:


> Yes you can upload in advance. But be mindful PCC is valid for 12 months only and will affect your initial date of entry. IF you want to delay your entry date, then you can wait till CO asks for it.


----------



## Jeeten#80

IT has been observed from within and outside this FORUM that FORM 80 is invariably asked to individuals who have traveled internationally quite a lot.


IF you have it ready THEN no harm in uploading it now. IT would save some time for you as well IF CO eventually asks for it. ELSE wait for CO request (IF any).


IF you upload it on CO's request, IT wouldn't change your application queue. BUT there would be some delay as CO would take time to review the information given in FORM 80.



HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged 189 on 25th march. Still no sign of CO. Application status is "Application Received". I have not yet uploaded form 80. Do you think they will contact in July for form80 or any other docs? or should i just upload it now. I'm worried that it might be change the status or last updated date & i will be pushed further down queue. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks & regards
> Harish


----------



## S000

After submitting case officer requested documents, I clicked request complete button and later i realised and submitted other missing document. It will be fine..


----------



## haseeb0703

Hot Shot 46 said:


> haseeb bro whats your occupation which u have applied for? also if ur in lahore let me know cuz


Electronics engineer 
and yes i am in lahore


----------



## Jeeten#80

No problem with this.




S000 said:


> After submitting case officer requested documents, I clicked request complete button and later i realised and submitted other missing document. It will be fine..


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN

JustinVu said:


> Called immi again today and they sent me the delay email with my position number. Can I request those who have received delays mails to post their position number so we can see. Mine is 2314. No further information required for my application


Hi JustinVu,

what was your Visa lodgement date? which category ?

thanks


----------



## S000

Thanks...


----------



## stidleyfied

JustinVu said:


> Called immi again today and they sent me the delay email with my position number. Can I request those who have received delays mails to post their position number so we can see. Mine is 2314. No further information required for my application


we have the same position number so i guess this is the CO code.


----------



## JustinVu

stidleyfied said:


> we have the same position number so i guess this is the CO code.


yes ur rite, that's the CO code. I hope he is not my processing officer as I called today and coincidentally spoke to him and he sounded very tough (mayb that's jst the way they are) lol

I applied 189 for general accountant on 10/4/2015. no further docs required so I assume my application is fine jst waiting for grant 1st thing in July as if its rejected it would've been rejected already.


----------



## stidleyfied

JustinVu said:


> yes ur rite, that's the CO code. I hope he is not my processing officer as I called today and coincidentally spoke to him and he sounded very tough (mayb that's jst the way they are) lol
> 
> I applied 189 for general accountant on 10/4/2015. no further docs required so I assume my application is fine jst waiting for grant 1st thing in July as if its rejected it would've been rejected already.


also spoke to him last week and yes you are right he is kinda tough. i agree if they reject they should've sent reject mail already. did you receive delay mail?


----------



## rameshkd

Interesting, my application is 84 days but I'vent received any delay mail. I am not expecting may movement until second week of July.


----------



## JustinVu

stidleyfied said:


> also spoke to him last week and yes you are right he is kinda tough. i agree if they reject they should've sent reject mail already. did you receive delay mail?


I wasn't supposed to receive the delay email. until I called and ask for correspondence because there supposed to be some forms of contact within 2 weeks of case officer allocation. my application was allocated a case officer over 2 weeks ago so either you get request for further info or straight rejection (rare) or a direct grant. none of this happened so I called and got delayed email =)).

the only hope for receiving grant within the very few spots left is for the fact that my PCC is expired sometimes in June (cant rmb exact) so fingers crossed


----------



## gagandeep2900

rameshkd said:


> Interesting, my application is 84 days but I'vent received any delay mail. I am not expecting may movement until second week of July.


HI Ramesh

am also in same boat .. No Delay mail either. My application is 77 days old. 

Interestingly i even didnt got any CO contact yet except my status changed from Assessment in progress to Received on 5th may.

so what to speculate ? has my file still not checked or assessed ? or its done and they dont require any document ?


----------



## andrew64

stidleyfied said:


> also spoke to him last week and yes you are right he is kinda tough. i agree if they reject they should've sent reject mail already. did you receive delay mail?


Do they really send rejections mails , i never heard of


----------



## vinodkrish_r

Looks like they respond only when you call them. They seem to be equally frustrated &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## JK684

*Indian PCC*

Hi Guys,

Today CO was assigned for my case. She is asking to provide police certificate again even though I have already uploaded it. 

I didn't apply PCC through a PSK in my city, instead I went to the District Superintendent of Police Office here (in Kerala) and applied PCC and got it after a week. the fact is even if I apply through PSK here, it goes to Superintendent Office and then they process it after getting the clearance report from an officer who provides the personal history report for my area.

CO's mail says like this.

_*"Request Checklist for XXXX YYYY

Date of Birth DD Month YYYY
Client ID - ********
Application Id - *************
Please see the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.
(x) Police clearance certificates "

NOTES:
Indian Police clearances provided are not issued by relevant authorities as detailed below:
Relevant document: ‘Police Clearance Certificate’.
Citizens: Apply in person to the Regional Passport Office.
Non-resident citizens: Apply to the nearest Indian High Commission, Consulate or Embassy
in your country of residence. "*_

Should I apply for PCC again through a PSK ? some one please advise. Thanks. 

The tricky thing here is they will not provide a new PCC within 6 months


----------



## harkanwal

JK684 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today CO was assigned for my case. She is asking to provide police certificate again even though I have already uploaded it.
> 
> I didn't apply PCC through a PSK in my city, instead I went to the District Superintendent of Police Office here (in Kerala) and applied PCC and got it after a week. the fact is even if I apply through PSK here, it goes to Superintendent Office and then they process it after getting the clearance report from an officer who provides the personal history report for my area.
> 
> CO's mail says like this.
> 
> _*"Request Checklist for XXXX YYYY
> 
> Date of Birth DD Month YYYY
> Client ID - ********
> Application Id - *************
> Please see the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> (x) Police clearance certificates "
> 
> NOTES:
> Indian Police clearances provided are not issued by relevant authorities as detailed below:
> Relevant document: ‘Police Clearance Certificate’.
> Citizens: Apply in person to the Regional Passport Office.
> Non-resident citizens: Apply to the nearest Indian High Commission, Consulate or Embassy
> in your country of residence. "*_
> 
> Should I apply for PCC again through a PSK ? some one please advise. Thanks.
> 
> The tricky thing here is they will not provide a new PCC within 6 months


You definitely need to Apply for PCC from PSK, PCC from SSP is not accepted. 
If your current Address and Address on your passport is same , PSK will charge Rs.500 and will provide you PCC same day(within 1-2 hrs). its much easier.


----------



## vinodkrish_r

andrew64 said:


> Do they really send rejections mails , i never heard of


I have seen rejections due to the fact that the claimed points is not equal to the actual.


----------



## vinodkrish_r

Ok Im thinking if they are not ready to give another PCC. Just get a letter from PSK to justify why they will not give the PCC. 

So ultimately they will refer to the PCC you have which will make it valid



JK684 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today CO was assigned for my case. She is asking to provide police certificate again even though I have already uploaded it.
> 
> I didn't apply PCC through a PSK in my city, instead I went to the District Superintendent of Police Office here (in Kerala) and applied PCC and got it after a week. the fact is even if I apply through PSK here, it goes to Superintendent Office and then they process it after getting the clearance report from an officer who provides the personal history report for my area.
> 
> CO's mail says like this.
> 
> _*"Request Checklist for XXXX YYYY
> 
> Date of Birth DD Month YYYY
> Client ID - ********
> Application Id - *************
> Please see the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> (x) Police clearance certificates "
> 
> NOTES:
> Indian Police clearances provided are not issued by relevant authorities as detailed below:
> Relevant document: ‘Police Clearance Certificate’.
> Citizens: Apply in person to the Regional Passport Office.
> Non-resident citizens: Apply to the nearest Indian High Commission, Consulate or Embassy
> in your country of residence. "*_
> 
> Should I apply for PCC again through a PSK ? some one please advise. Thanks.
> 
> The tricky thing here is they will not provide a new PCC within 6 months


----------



## JK684

Ok Thanks guys, I called PSK National help line and they clarified that these 2 are separate documents and the SP office PCC is not valid for travel abroad. 

They confirmed that I can apply for the PCC again through PSK and they are telling it is valid for 6 months. I dont know if the statement about validity is true or not.


I was confident that the PCC from Superintendent of Police office is enough and never bothered to double check any check list for this even though I did a very detailed research for all the other document upload


----------



## harkanwal

JK684 said:


> Ok Thanks guys, I called PSK National help line and they clarified that these 2 are separate documents and the SP office PCC is not valid for travel abroad.
> 
> They confirmed that I can apply for the PCC again through PSK and they are telling it is valid for 6 months. I dont know if the statement about validity is true or not.
> 
> 
> I was confident that the PCC from Superintendent of Police office is enough and never bothered to double check any check list for this even though I did a very detailed research for all the other document upload


PCC from PSK will be Valid for 12 months from date of Issue.  just carry all required docs with you while going to PSK


----------



## ravi.ahuja21

Hi Folks

I have a query with respect to the ACS assessment, here are my details

Age: 29 - 30 Points
Bachelors Degree: B.COM + M.COM (Part time/Correspondence) 15 points
Diploma Degree: GNIIT (3 years Software Engg. course from NIIT Pvt. Ltd.)
Work ex : 7.9 Years Fulltime IT Software (Key Skills : Business Intelligence) 10 points :fingerscrossed:
PTE A: Planning to Appear in Mid June (10 points ):fingerscrossed:

My question is since my degree is B.COM I will be considered as a NON-ICT Professional, however I do have a NIIT degree with 3 years full time course of software engg so will this be considered by the ACS as a ICT- Major?if it is considered as major I can be assured that I will secure 10 points of skilled employment.

My work experience is post my bachelors & NIIT degree so I hope that it should not be a problem.

Also I would like to know if I will have to do a qualification assessment from VETASSAS?

Your help would be highly appreciated as I am in a dilemma whether I should go for ACS with RPL or without RPL

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Jeeten#80

I would suggest you to apply for PCC via PSK website.


MOREOVER carry the Original PCC issued by the District Superintendent of Police Office at the time of visiting the concerned PSK office (*this might expedite the process there*).


For details kindly refer to my following post.

*How to apply for Police Clearance Certificate*




> I know MANY people from within AND outside this Forum who have received their PCC within 2-4 hours of submitting their ARN an PSK office on scheduled appointment date "*AS their Address in Passport was same as their Present address*"
> 
> 
> ALSO yesterday I got to know that a person was issued PCC on the same day within 2 hours "*EVEN THOUGH HIS Address in Passport was different THAN his Present address*"





> *NOTE*: For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.
> 
> 
> *REF:* *Character and police certificate requirements*





JK684 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today CO was assigned for my case. She is asking to provide police certificate again even though I have already uploaded it.
> 
> I didn't apply PCC through a PSK in my city, instead I went to the District Superintendent of Police Office here (in Kerala) and applied PCC and got it after a week. the fact is even if I apply through PSK here, it goes to Superintendent Office and then they process it after getting the clearance report from an officer who provides the personal history report for my area.
> 
> CO's mail says like this.
> 
> _*"Request Checklist for XXXX YYYY
> 
> Date of Birth DD Month YYYY
> Client ID - ********
> Application Id - *************
> Please see the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> (x) Police clearance certificates "
> 
> NOTES:
> Indian Police clearances provided are not issued by relevant authorities as detailed below:
> Relevant document: ‘Police Clearance Certificate’.
> Citizens: Apply in person to the Regional Passport Office.
> Non-resident citizens: Apply to the nearest Indian High Commission, Consulate or Embassy
> in your country of residence. "*_
> 
> Should I apply for PCC again through a PSK ? some one please advise. Thanks.
> 
> The tricky thing here is they will not provide a new PCC within 6 months


----------



## JK684

Thanks for the info Jeetendra 



Jeeten#80 said:


> I would suggest you to apply for PCC via PSK website.
> 
> 
> MOREOVER carry the Original PCC issued by the District Superintendent of Police Office at the time of visiting the concerned PSK office (*this might expedite the process there*).
> 
> 
> For details kindly refer to my following post.
> 
> *How to apply for Police Clearance Certificate*


----------



## ausram

Dear Friends,

I have submitted 189 visa application on 20th March. I got an email from gsm.brisbane on 14th May to submit few more documents. I have uploaded the documents in immigration site on 23rd May and responded to [email protected] email. I did not get any response form them yet. I am really worried because, the email I got from gsm.brisbane.. it does not contain any team details etc.. I am not sure how long it will take to hear back from them. I see most of the folks got email which contains team details.. Just curious to know whether any one got email from gsm.brisbane..and how long they take to respond..


----------



## atmahesh

call them. 



ausram said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have submitted 189 visa application on 20th March. I got an email from gsm.brisbane on 14th May to submit few more documents. I have uploaded the documents in immigration site on 23rd May and responded to [email protected] email. I did not get any response form them yet. I am really worried because, the email I got from gsm.brisbane.. it does not contain any team details etc.. I am not sure how long it will take to hear back from them. I see most of the folks got email which contains team details.. Just curious to know whether any one got email from gsm.brisbane..and how long they take to respond..


----------



## S000

After submitting case officer requested documents i got delay email.


----------



## summi

Hi Guys,

I need some help.
Actually i have applied for 189 visa on 11th April '15 but i haven't received any update yet.
Even i didn't get the delay email.

Can anyone answer for this.

Thanks,
Summi


----------



## shorefisher

ausram said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have submitted 189 visa application on 20th March. I got an email from gsm.brisbane on 14th May to submit few more documents. I have uploaded the documents in immigration site on 23rd May and responded to [email protected] email. I did not get any response form them yet. I am really worried because, the email I got from gsm.brisbane.. it does not contain any team details etc.. I am not sure how long it will take to hear back from them. I see most of the folks got email which contains team details.. Just curious to know whether any one got email from gsm.brisbane..and how long they take to respond..


after submitting the requested documents, I got a reply after 10 days. But I prefer you contact them over phone


----------



## Jeeten#80

CO is allocated in about 45-60 days as per current TREND. Wait for another 15-20 days AND THEN STILL IF you don't hear from them try calling them directly for an update.


Number # 0061731367000






summi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need some help.
> Actually i have applied for 189 visa on 11th April '15 but i haven't received any update yet.
> Even i didn't get the delay email.
> 
> Can anyone answer for this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Summi


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN

summi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need some help.
> Actually i have applied for 189 visa on 11th April '15 but i haven't received any update yet.
> Even i didn't get the delay email.
> 
> Can anyone answer for this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Summi


me applied on 5th april, sailing in the same boat


----------



## atmahesh

S000 said:


> After submitting case officer requested documents i got delay email.


do they mention in email that visa quota will open in July?


----------



## ASakr

ravi.ahuja21 said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I have a query with respect to the ACS assessment, here are my details
> 
> Age: 29 - 30 Points
> Bachelors Degree: B.COM + M.COM (Part time/Correspondence) 15 points
> Diploma Degree: GNIIT (3 years Software Engg. course from NIIT Pvt. Ltd.)
> Work ex : 7.9 Years Fulltime IT Software (Key Skills : Business Intelligence) 10 points :fingerscrossed:
> PTE A: Planning to Appear in Mid June (10 points ):fingerscrossed:
> 
> My question is since my degree is B.COM I will be considered as a NON-ICT Professional, however I do have a NIIT degree with 3 years full time course of software engg so will this be considered by the ACS as a ICT- Major?if it is considered as major I can be assured that I will secure 10 points of skilled employment.
> 
> My work experience is post my bachelors & NIIT degree so I hope that it should not be a problem.
> 
> Also I would like to know if I will have to do a qualification assessment from VETASSAS?
> 
> Your help would be highly appreciated as I am in a dilemma whether I should go for ACS with RPL or without RPL
> 
> Thanks Guys.


I'm not an expert but having somehow complex case with ACS showed me different cases.
I do believe that you need to go for Qualification assessment with VETASSESS for your bachelor's degree. for ACS, if I'm in your shoes, I'd wait for a month or so to have the experience more than 8 years, and then go for RPL. They'd subtract the whole experience period if all qualifications are seen as non-ICT. In my case, my Master's degree was seen as ICT minor, so I lost 6 years of my experience.

Some people choose to apply for normal assessment with ACS considering that ACS would send a recommendation to go for RPL if this is a better option for the candidate.

Another suggestion is to have a consultation from a reputable agent.

Best of luck


----------



## msgforsunil

*Migration to Australia Vs Canada*

One of my friend is confused which is the better of the two, migrating to Australia or Canada? 

1. What are the pros and the cons of migration to Australia and similarly migration to Canada?

2. How do you compare the two(Australia and Canada) in terms of livings standards, job opportunities, visa processing....?

Please provide more details on this.

Thank you


----------



## ausram

shorefisher said:


> after submitting the requested documents, I got a reply after 10 days. But I prefer you contact them over phone


Thank you. Can you please pass on the AUS DIBP number..


----------



## vinodkrish_r

ausram said:


> Thank you. Can you please pass on the AUS DIBP number..


Read above in the same page, its given there.


----------



## S000

In my delay email, mentioned they have some places left, and after finishing the left over places, they wont issue any further visas in this financial year and we have to wait until july.


----------



## hemanthrao

I got a delay mail...but nothing mentioned about july....




S000 said:


> In my delay email, mentioned they have some places left, and after finishing the left over places, they wont issue any further visas in this financial year and we have to wait until july.


----------



## JK684

msgforsunil said:


> One of my friend is confused which is the better of the two, migrating to Australia or Canada?
> 
> 1. What are the pros and the cons of migration to Australia and similarly migration to Canada?
> 
> 2. How do you compare the two(Australia and Canada) in terms of livings standards, job opportunities, visa processing....?
> 
> Please provide more details on this.
> 
> Thank you



Sunil, check the below thread. You will get some idea.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-canada-best-country-immigrate.html


----------



## indian1988

hemanthrao said:


> I got a delay mail...but nothing mentioned about july....


May be you will get before july.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chikkubinil

When you lodge application?


----------



## haseeb0703

hemanthrao said:


> I got a delay mail...but nothing mentioned about july....


what is your occupation bro ?


----------



## S000

The mail does not contain july..but it mention 2014-2015 program year. In australia the financial year ends by june. So new programme year starts in july.


----------



## najamgk

S000 said:


> In my delay email, mentioned they have some places left, and after finishing the left over places, they wont issue any further visas in this financial year and we have to wait until july.


Have you applied for 189 or 190 and when you lodged your application?


----------



## S000

189visa lodged on 9th april 2015


----------



## atmahesh

is it better to file EOI for 190 rather than waiting for 189 visa for this financial year?


----------



## Jeeten#80

DIBP Number # 0061731367000




ausram said:


> Thank you. Can you please pass on the AUS DIBP number..


----------



## najamgk

Hi Experts,

If Visas grants are stopped until July 2015 then would it delay all new applications as well who will get CO assigned anyway in July onwards?

They have stopped CO assignment and other processing as well or only grant is stopped?


----------



## pc101

rameshkd said:


> Interesting, my application is 84 days but I'vent received any delay mail. I am not expecting may movement until second week of July.


Yes, its 96 days for me now - no delay mail yet. Still "Assessment in Progress". 
Expecting in July only.


----------



## andrew64

*Applying for partner*

Hi Guys , 

Need you advise . I am planning marry after 8 months .During my EOI since things are not sure i never include the details about partner . Now i got SS invitation approved , is it possible add the details in the Visa lodging application or any other choices . Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

Read this thread End-End:


*Australia or Canada or US ???*





msgforsunil said:


> One of my friend is confused which is the better of the two, migrating to Australia or Canada?
> 
> 1. What are the pros and the cons of migration to Australia and similarly migration to Canada?
> 
> 2. How do you compare the two(Australia and Canada) in terms of livings standards, job opportunities, visa processing....?
> 
> Please provide more details on this.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## tahanpaa

hemanthrao said:


> I got a delay mail...but nothing mentioned about july....


Same here I also got delay mail but didnt mentioned about july except he confirmed me all requested documents are now received by them.


----------



## DeepakT

atmahesh said:


> is it better to file EOI for 190 rather than waiting for 189 visa for this financial year?



somewhere in this forum, I have read that SOL list will be published in the mid of June-2015.You can wait till mid of June and based on the SOL list you can take a call.If you wish to file for 190 then go select NSW as it's the only state that's rolling out invitations for 2613


----------



## Jeeten#80

By what is being shared in this forum, CO's are still being allocated AND they are asking for additional/missing documents.


IF I have to speculate then I would say ONLY GRANTS are delayed AND those would be rolled out in batches come July as per processing queue.


We might expect some lag time in processing during July and August.




najamgk said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> If Visas grants are stopped until July 2015 then would it delay all new applications as well who will get CO assigned anyway in July onwards?
> 
> They have stopped CO assignment and other processing as well or only grant is stopped?


----------



## stidleyfied

tahanpaa said:


> Same here I also got delay mail but didnt mentioned about july except he confirmed me all requested documents are now received by them.


your immiaccount status also changed to "not recommended" for those documents not needed? i received delay mail but did not confirm anything on the documents received.


----------



## andrew64

*Visa lodging*

Seniors , When i lodge visa do i need to fill in one shot or can i add details and save and later continue it .


----------



## Jeeten#80

You may fill the 17 page Online VISA application form as per your convenience AND keep on saving it every time you update it.






andrew64 said:


> Seniors , When i lodge visa do i need to fill in one shot or can i add details and save and later continue it .


----------



## dpskarki

tahanpaa said:


> hemanthrao said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a delay mail...but nothing mentioned about july....
> 
> 
> 
> Same here I also got delay mail but didnt mentioned about july except he confirmed me all requested documents are now received by them.
Click to expand...


I got the same type of mail but without mentioning about after July . This is driving me crazy.

I apply 189 visa on feb 17. Got the co assigned and but there is not any sound of grant.do u guys have any idea on this.


----------



## JK684

harkanwal said:


> You definitely need to Apply for PCC from PSK, PCC from SSP is not accepted.
> If your current Address and Address on your passport is same , PSK will charge Rs.500 and will provide you PCC same day(within 1-2 hrs). its much easier.


Thanks Harkanwalpreet & Jeetendra  I got the PCC from PSK today within 30 minutes , that was pretty quick. they didn't even want the SP office PCC. My address in passport and permanent address are same.

and I have a question regarding PCC, it is black & white print out, does it need to be notarized before uploading it in Immi site / sending it in e-mail to CO ? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## vinodkrish_r

JK684 said:


> Thanks Harkanwalpreet & Jeetendra  I got the PCC from PSK today within 30 minutes , that was pretty quick. they didn't even want the SP office PCC. My address in passport and permanent address are same.
> 
> and I have a question regarding PCC, it is black & white print out, does it need to be notarized before uploading it in Immi site / sending it in e-mail to CO ? Please advise. Thanks.


@JK

Does the signature and the seal show up in color? Mine has that when I did PCC in bangalore, I have uploaded that directly. I think if the document has color then it doesnt require notarization


----------



## Jeeten#80

Your PCC would have something in Color, LIKE STAMP/Sign etc.., IF yes then JUST color scan it and upload.


ELSE you might want to get it certified (here the notary stamp would be color) AND then Color scan it.






JK684 said:


> Thanks Harkanwalpreet & Jeetendra  I got the PCC from PSK today within 30 minutes , that was pretty quick. they didn't even want the SP office PCC. My address in passport and permanent address are same.
> 
> and I have a question regarding PCC, it is black & white print out, does it need to be notarized before uploading it in Immi site / sending it in e-mail to CO ? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## dhananjaya.k

Hi All,

I hope I will be getting PR 189 Visa soon this month and plan to travel to Australia next month July-15.

I have skills assessed for 313214" Telecommunications Technical Technologists"

Anybody in forum who assessed skills for *3132*-
313214" Telecommunications Technical Technologists"
313213 -- Telecommunications Network Planner
313212- -Telecommunications Field Engineer


Pl ping me separately to discuss on technical aspects of jobs availability in Australia.


----------



## JK684

vinodkrish_r said:


> @JK
> 
> Does the signature and the seal show up in color? Mine has that when I did PCC in bangalore, I have uploaded that directly. I think if the document has color then it doesnt require notarization


Yes signature is color (green) , but seal is black. and the writing in passport (for PCC issue) is having green color and green signature.

and My wife's PCC is from a different PSK and that is having blue seal, so that should be ok.


----------



## JK684

Jeeten#80 said:


> Your PCC would have something in Color, LIKE STAMP/Sign etc.., IF yes then JUST color scan it and upload.
> 
> 
> ELSE you might want to get it certified (here the notary stamp would be color) AND then Color scan it.


Yes, signature is color (green), but Seal is Black. and I color scanned it, I am planning to upload it without notarizing. Let me see how it goes. and thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## kitkat5583

Hi,

Had few query related to documents to be submitted while filing the eVisa application. I will be submitting it this weekend (subclass 189 visa):

1) I had worked in a company for 7 years. I have form 16 and ITRV for all the years. However payslips i have only for last 3 years. Should i go ahead and submit just the last 3 years payslip (along with Form16 and ITRV) ? Or will it be a problem and CO will ask me to show payslip for all the 7 years (this would be difficult for me to get now )?

2) The payslips i have are in pdf format. Can i upload the same pdf or do i have to get it notarized or some kind of seal or something ? Notarization i feel doesn't make sense here as i don't have a real document as such to show.

3) I will get the bank statement as well to show salary credit to my account. But its 7 years of data and it will be a big file. Do i have to get seal on each paper from the bank and then scan and submit the full statement ? 

Can someone please guide me here ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline...





kitkat5583 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Had few query related to documents to be submitted while filing the eVisa application. I will be submitting it this weekend (subclass 189 visa):
> 
> 1) I had worked in a company for 7 years. I have form 16 and ITRV for all the years. However payslips i have only for last 3 years. Should i go ahead and submit just the last 3 years payslip (along with Form16 and ITRV) ? Or will it be a problem and CO will ask me to show payslip for all the 7 years (this would be difficult for me to get now )?
> 
> *[JEET]* - Few people were able to get VISA GRANT without submitting payslips / bank statements as well.
> AND Few people only submitted 2 payslips per year (for JAN and DEC).
> 
> 
> 1 payslip per quarter for the last 3 years along-with Form 16 and ITR-V would work for you.
> 
> 
> 2) The payslips i have are in pdf format. Can i upload the same pdf or do i have to get it notarized or some kind of seal or something ? Notarization i feel doesn't make sense here as i don't have a real document as such to show.
> 
> *[JEET]* - Everyone these days have this concern. IF your company LOGO on the payslip is in color THEN upload it as it is.
> 
> ELSE don't upload payslip now and wait for CO to come back to you. He may NOT ask for Payslips as well.
> 
> 
> OR talk with some Notary and explain the situation and he/she would certify your payslip.
> 
> 
> 
> 3) I will get the bank statement as well to show salary credit to my account. But its 7 years of data and it will be a big file. Do i have to get seal on each paper from the bank and then scan and submit the full statement ?
> 
> *[JEET]* - Don't upload bank statements now and wait for CO to come back to you. He may NOT ask for bank statements as well.
> 
> 
> IF your e-Statements are in Color THEN just color scan and upload them.
> 
> IF physical statements are in color THEN just color scan and upload them.
> 
> 
> ELSE you might have to get bank stamps on each and every page AND THEN color scan them and upload.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please guide me here ?


----------



## purple5

Hi, did anyone here who applied under IT got your employer being contacted by immigration or CO for reference check during visa processing? Kindly share your story. Thanks in advance!


----------



## summi

Hi Guys,


I have applied for my visa on 11th march 2015 not on 11th april 2015, but still i didn't get any update for my visa status.

Can anyone help me regarding this..

should i contact them for update or i have to wait for few more days.

Please reply.

Thanks in advance,
Summi


----------



## msgforsunil

Jeeten#80 said:


> Read this thread End-End:
> 
> 
> *Australia or Canada or US ???*


Thanks Jeeten


----------



## atmahesh

call them and ask if they have verified your documents 



summi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I have applied for my visa on 11th march 2015 not on 11th april 2015, but still i didn't get any update for my visa status.
> 
> Can anyone help me regarding this..
> 
> should i contact them for update or i have to wait for few more days.
> 
> Please reply.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Summi





Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline...


----------



## rasa1311

Hi Summi,

You and me are sailing in same boat, I did called up processing office today in the morning , lady explicitly told me , though your application is been looked into , however you wont hear anything from us until 2nd week of July, as we have migration program schedule and have certain limitation on number of visa grant for current financial year .

So lets pray and hope things turn out positive for all of us who are waiting for Grant by July.

In case you want to call by yourself here is the number of Adelaide Processing Centre 0061731367000




summi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I have applied for my visa on 11th march 2015 not on 11th april 2015, but still i didn't get any update for my visa status.
> 
> Can anyone help me regarding this..
> 
> should i contact them for update or i have to wait for few more days.
> 
> Please reply.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Summi


----------



## hemanthrao

haseeb0703 said:


> what is your occupation bro ?


hi.
its 221111....


----------



## summi

rasa1311 said:


> Hi Summi,
> 
> You and me are sailing in same boat, I did called up processing office today in the morning , lady explicitly told me , though your application is been looked into , however you wont hear anything from us until 2nd week of July, as we have migration program schedule and have certain limitation on number of visa grant for current financial year .
> 
> So lets pray and hope things turn out positive for all of us who are waiting for Grant by July.
> 
> In case you want to call by yourself here is the number of Adelaide Processing Centre 0061731367000



Hi rasa1311,

Thanks for your quick reply,

I need to clear few more things:

1. Do you advice me to call them?
2. my brother lives in Melbourne. is it possible if can contact them on my behalf or he needs any kind of authorization to ask them on my behalf.
3. what should be the current status of my case.. "Case submitted" or "in process".
4. Is there anything need to worry about if i we did not get any delay mail from them?
5. Have you got any delay mail?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rasa1311

Please find my response inline !!



summi said:


> Hi rasa1311,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply,
> 
> I need to clear few more things:
> 
> 1. Do you advice me to call them?
> 
> I would advise you to call them and ask whether they have received all the documents required for processing , also is the case office has been assigned , unless you get a very stern answer from them , which I hope you won't , it will give you a sense of relief.
> 
> 2. my brother lives in Melbourne. is it possible if can contact them on my behalf or he needs any kind of authorization to ask them on my behalf.
> 
> well i believe in that case you have to send them a consent mail , and answer i have given in point1 , implies that you should avoid doing so .
> 
> 3. what should be the current status of my case.. "Case submitted" or "in process".
> 
> Definitely not in process , it should be somewhat "Assessment in progress", there is a PPT you should go through about recent changes in elodgement portal specifically relates to status of application .
> 
> I am sharing the link
> 
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/agents/resources/immiaccount-enhancements.pptx
> 
> 4. Is there anything need to worry about if i we did not get any delay mail from them?
> 
> Nothing to worry about , some people have received it , some have not , [i haven't ]!!
> 
> 5. Have you got any delay mail?
> 
> Nope
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrew64

*Online Visa lodging*

Seniors , 

Currently I am Lodging the Visa application with Form 17 , hope you can help me in this queries .

(1) In the employment history , we need to give a date for "TO date" field , won't allow to leave like EOI . How did you guys fill for the current employment . 

(2) Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?


Let say now your living in a foreign country , lets keep in Australia , so the country of residence in Australia . And other countries you can select the country your Native to , So in the date do we need to give from our birth or just the last 10 years , its never clearly mentioned .


----------



## rasa1311

Hi Andrew,

What is form 17 for ??

Though you have addressed it to seniors , and i am no senior to this forum , however i can share my inputs

To date field, keep the date , as date of your filing .

History of previous countries of residence is usually referred for last 10 years, from the date of filing.

Regards
Rahul


----------



## andrew64

rasa1311 said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> What is form 17 for ??
> 
> Though you have addressed it to seniors , and i am no senior to this forum , however i can share my inputs
> 
> To date field, keep the date , as date of your filing .
> 
> History of previous countries of residence is usually referred for last 10 years, from the date of filing.
> 
> Regards
> Rahul


Rahul , ok may be I am wrong about form number , it is the Visa online application form . 
they asked for last address of the county . so quiet confused ...


----------



## andrew64

*Adding partner in the Visa*

I have another important query , hope you can help . 

During the time EOI application , I didn't have a partner so i never add the partner detail . 

However , now I have and planning to marry in coming months . Now i am invited to apply for Visa , so I can't edit my EOI . 

Is it possible add the future partner inside even though never mentioned in the EOI .Please help


----------



## rasa1311

summi said:


> Hi rasa1311,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply,
> 
> I need to clear few more things:
> 
> 1. Do you advice me to call them?
> 2. my brother lives in Melbourne. is it possible if can contact them on my behalf or he needs any kind of authorization to ask them on my behalf.
> 3. what should be the current status of my case.. "Case submitted" or "in process".
> 4. Is there anything need to worry about if i we did not get any delay mail from them?
> 5. Have you got any delay mail?
> 
> Thanks in advance.





andrew64 said:


> I have another important query , hope you can help .
> 
> During the time EOI application , I didn't have a partner so i never add the partner detail .
> 
> However , now I have and planning to marry in coming months . Now i am invited to apply for Visa , so I can't edit my EOI .
> 
> Is it possible add the future partner inside even though never mentioned in the EOI .Please help



Well you can never edit your EOI , once you have received invitation to lodge !! , also once you lodge your visa , your EOI will go in suspended state.

Now , as you are planning to get married , and not married yet , so legally you can't add partners name ,however if you get married and you have not received the grant till that date , you can definitely add the applicant then in your application , however you will be asked to pay fees accordingly .

All the best for married life and Grant !!
Cheers !!


----------



## Worldcup2015

hello Experts,

I had medical test with my wife (28) and mother (62) yesterday, hospital guy informed us that they found blood cells in urine for both females and asked them to visit again. Also, my mother BP was 140/80. I am tensed and worried. 

I noticed they mentioned 1 and 2 blood cells respectively, I read about this and found less than 4 blood cells are normal in females. Did any body faced this situation??

I found drinking water may solve the problem but not sure. any suggestions?


May be its silly to ask but is this could be the reason of rejection?

Thanks,
WC


----------



## rasa1311

Dear Friend,

I would like to update you that it is important , whenever female goes for medical check up especially for immigrations , then mensuration cycle should have been complete .

Don't rush for medical , follow the advise of hospital visit them again in few days time, yes drink loads of water help, also for your mother try to comfort her I guess she was worried for you , you can visit your physician ask them for their advise , besides yoga will help her for sure .

All the best !!


----------



## shorefisher

Worldcup2015 said:


> hello Experts,
> 
> I had medical test with my wife (28) and mother (62) yesterday, hospital guy informed us that they found blood cells in urine for both females and asked them to visit again. Also, my mother BP was 140/80. I am tensed and worried.
> 
> I noticed they mentioned 1 and 2 blood cells respectively, I read about this and found less than 4 blood cells are normal in females. Did any body faced this situation??
> 
> I found drinking water may solve the problem but not sure. any suggestions?
> 
> 
> May be its silly to ask but is this could be the reason of rejection?
> 
> Thanks,
> WC


Bro,

It could be because of urinary tract infection(assumption), my niece and mother had similar issues. Please check in other hospitals for the cause and the remedy, prior taking your next visit to the DIAC listed hospital so that we can find a way out.

My comment regarding my family is with respect to general health conditions, not related to VISA related medical test.

Hope there is no issue on your next visit. All the Best


----------



## Worldcup2015

Thanks guys for quick response.

They went for two separate urine tests after that day. One was negative and other was having 1-2 blood cell again. I went to GP and he mentioned, its normal but why DIAC don't understand that its normal


----------



## rasa1311

Worldcup2015 said:


> Thanks guys for quick response.
> 
> They went for two separate urine tests after that day. One was negative and other was having 1-2 blood cell again. I went to GP and he mentioned, its normal but why DIAC don't understand that its normal


Because , it has strings attached , when you get your Grant , you are entitled for Medicare , that is insurance provided by Government , and if there are any issues then insurance premium goes high .

Don't worry book your appointment in Max Multi Specialty center Panchsheel park, new delhi or Sadhu Vasawani Hospital , they are on panel as well.


----------



## rohansingh2323

Hi Senior Expat members,

I have below query for Certified documents for 189 Visa. 

During my ACS skill assessment last year (in May 2014) I had certified my documents with Notary, So can I use the same certified documents like Educational "Marksheets and Degree" "Reference letters" ? I am asking this query because on those certified documents Last year (May 2014) Date is given OR Should I certified each document again??



Note - As of now I did not get invite and preparing my documents in advance to save time.


----------



## elbedewy

dear all 
help please :confused2:

for the Pearson exam !! my spouse examined and i need to sent it to co after asking for it ,,,,
so have i only sent it my email and upload on immi account ,, or i should sent it from Pearson website by a way or something <<< 
IS the electronic copy is enough or i have to scan one??:juggle::juggle:


----------



## andrew64

rasa1311 said:


> Well you can never edit your EOI , once you have received invitation to lodge !! , also once you lodge your visa , your EOI will go in suspended state.
> 
> Now , as you are planning to get married , and not married yet , so legally you can't add partners name ,however if you get married and you have not received the grant till that date , you can definitely add the applicant then in your application , however you will be asked to pay fees accordingly .
> 
> All the best for married life and Grant !!
> Cheers !!


Thanks a lot buddy .


----------



## andrew64

shorefisher said:


> Bro,
> 
> It could be because of urinary tract infection(assumption), my niece and mother had similar issues. Please check in other hospitals for the cause and the remedy, prior taking your next visit to the DIAC listed hospital so that we can find a way out.
> 
> My comment regarding my family is with respect to general health conditions, not related to VISA related medical test.
> 
> Hope there is no issue on your next visit. All the Best


Strange in blood in Urine can cause rejection in Visa ? I have even see people with diabetics and high BP and able to get Visa without any issue .


----------



## atmahesh

*docs- visa 189*

list of docs which I have submitted to claim the points for IT experience of 9 years are --

1. First company -- 2.5 year exp
experience letter with R&R --notarised 
5 different salary slips coloured 
1 form 16- coloured signed
2. second company --8 months
experience letter with R&R--notarised
salary slips --3 but it is black and white without company logo
1 form 16 with signature 
3. third company -- 3.5 years
experience letter with R&R -- notarised
1 form 16 and 6 salary slips coloured 
4. Current company --3 years
affidavit --notarised and coloured 
3 increment letter but they are black and white without company logo
salary slips but it is again black and white without company logo
bank statement since joining showing salary credit --coloured 
last 2 year form 16 --coloured 
last 3 years IT return coloured 


my Question is: will they accept it ? If not pls tell me what additional document should I arrange? I can go to banks for statement of last 10 years.

I do not have any offer letter from any company.


----------



## rameshkd

elbedewy said:


> dear all
> help please :confused2:
> 
> for the Pearson exam !! my spouse examined and i need to sent it to co after asking for it ,,,,
> so have i only sent it my email and upload on immi account ,, or i should sent it from Pearson website by a way or something <<<
> IS the electronic copy is enough or i have to scan one??:juggle::juggle:


Send the report from Pearson website, I too had attached the report copy. The CO came back asking it to be sent from pearson.


----------



## rameshkd

atmahesh said:


> list of docs which I have submitted to claim the points for IT experience of 9 years are --
> 
> 1. First company -- 2.5 year exp
> experience letter with R&R --notarised
> 5 different salary slips coloured
> 1 form 16- coloured signed
> 2. second company --8 months
> experience letter with R&R--notarised
> salary slips --3 but it is black and white without company logo
> 1 form 16 with signature
> 3. third company -- 3.5 years
> experience letter with R&R -- notarised
> 1 form 16 and 6 salary slips coloured
> 4. Current company --3 years
> affidavit --notarised and coloured
> 3 increment letter but they are black and white without company logo
> salary slips but it is again black and white without company logo
> bank statement since joining showing salary credit --coloured
> last 2 year form 16 --coloured
> last 3 years IT return coloured
> 
> 
> my Question is: will they accept it ? If not pls tell me what additional document should I arrange? I can go to banks for statement of last 10 years.
> 
> I do not have any offer letter from any company.


Should do, if you do not have offer letters do you have the appraisal letters at least. The CO at times seek offer letters.


----------



## mmauk11

Actually, you can still add your partner as a defector partner. Not necessarily have to be married. Defacto partners (for both opposite or same sex partners) are "unmarried" partners who live together but not just officially married. 

So you need to prove that you have lived together in the same place for at least one year before you lodge your visa. Need to provide many documentation proofs including facebook photos, bank statements etc.

Good Luck 




andrew64 said:


> I have another important query , hope you can help .
> 
> During the time EOI application , I didn't have a partner so i never add the partner detail .
> 
> However , now I have and planning to marry in coming months . Now i am invited to apply for Visa , so I can't edit my EOI .
> 
> Is it possible add the future partner inside even though never mentioned in the EOI .Please help


----------



## summi

rameshkd said:


> Send the report from Pearson website, I too had attached the report copy. The CO came back asking it to be sent from pearson.


Hi,

Please anyone tell me, to whom (Department) i have to send my PTE report.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Just login into your Pearson account online and you would find an option to sent the report electronically either to IMMI Australia/ DIBP/ DIAC.




elbedewy said:


> dear all
> help please :confused2:
> 
> for the Pearson exam !! my spouse examined and i need to sent it to co after asking for it ,,,,
> so have i only sent it my email and upload on immi account ,, or i should sent it from Pearson website by a way or something <<<
> IS the electronic copy is enough or i have to scan one??:juggle::juggle:


----------



## Jeeten#80

Send it to "*Department of Immigration & Border Protection (DIBP)*"




summi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please anyone tell me, to whom (Department) i have to send my PTE report.


----------



## summi

Hi,

I have tried as per your suggestion but the search option is not able to find IMMI Australia,DIBP or DIAC.


----------



## andrew64

Jeeten#80 said:


> Send it to "*Department of Immigration & Border Protection (DIBP)*"


Jithan is it same for Ielts , can I just scan the test report form and send , do i need to request ielts to send DIBP . Thanks.


----------



## Jeeten#80

You can send your score report to as many institutions as you like, free of charge, through your Pearson Account.

You must send your PTE Academic score through our secure portal. Institutions do not accept paper or PDF versions of PTE Academic score reports.




> Following is an Excerpt form *Pearson - SEND YOUR SCORES* webpage.
> 
> 
> *For Australian visa applications*, your score will have automatically been sent to DIBP when you selected 'Australia' as your chosen destination at registration.
> 
> HOW TO SEND YOUR SCORES to Institution / Organization / Department / School





elbedewy said:


> dear all
> help please :confused2:
> 
> for the Pearson exam !! my spouse examined and i need to sent it to co after asking for it ,,,,
> so have i only sent it my email and upload on immi account ,, or i should sent it from Pearson website by a way or something <<<
> IS the electronic copy is enough or i have to scan one??:juggle::juggle:





summi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please anyone tell me, to whom (Department) i have to send my PTE report.





Jeeten#80 said:


> Just login into your Pearson account online and you would find an option to sent the report electronically either to IMMI Australia/ DIBP/ DIAC.





Jeeten#80 said:


> Send it to "*Department of Immigration & Border Protection (DIBP)*"


----------



## Jeeten#80

FOR IELTS, we have to *color scan the Test Report Form* and upload it VIA our online VISA application IMMI account.





andrew64 said:


> Jithan is it same for Ielts , can I just scan the test report form and send , do i need to request ielts to send DIBP . Thanks.


----------



## rohansingh2323

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi Senior Expat members,
> 
> I have below query for Certified documents for 189 Visa.
> 
> During my ACS skill assessment last year (in May 2014) I had certified my documents with Notary, So can I use the same certified documents like Educational "Marksheets and Degree" "Reference letters" ? I am asking this query because on those certified documents Last year (May 2014) Date is given OR Should I certified each document again??
> 
> 
> 
> Note - As of now I did not get invite and preparing my documents in advance to save time.


Dear All,

Please reply to be above query.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Kindly refer to this post.


*HOW TO SEND YOUR SCORES to Institution / Organization / Department / School*




summi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have tried as per your suggestion but the search option is not able to find IMMI Australia,DIBP or DIAC.


----------



## Jeeten#80

I would say no harm in using these for VISA application.


IF CO has any issue/concern with it, THEN he/she would come back to you. THEN you may choose to get a new set of certified documents.




rohansingh2323 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please reply to be above query.
> Thanks in advance.





rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi Senior Expat members,
> 
> I have below query for Certified documents for 189 Visa.
> 
> During my ACS skill assessment last year (in May 2014) I had certified my documents with Notary, So can I use the same certified documents like Educational "Marksheets and Degree" "Reference letters" ? I am asking this query because on those certified documents Last year (May 2014) Date is given OR Should I certified each document again??
> 
> 
> 
> Note - As of now I did not get invite and preparing my documents in advance to save time.


----------



## JK684

Jeeten#80 said:


> You may fill the 17 page Online VISA application form as per your convenience AND keep on saving it every time you update it.



The only annoying thing with this 17 page application is - suppose you filled 14 pages and logged off, and when you come back and login again, you have to click "Next" starting from first page. , I dont know if there is any work around so that you can go directly to the page you want and not start from the beginning.


----------



## andrew64

*Adding non-migrating dependents*

Hi guys , 

Currently I am applying for the visa . In the Visa application i am able to include my fiance which i have included in EOI as migrating partner . 

Same as can I add my parents as non-migrating dependents , since I am going sponsor them in future , or can i do it later . Thanks guys


----------



## Manoranjan

Hi All,

I am following the thread regularly and question I am going to ask seems to be repetitive one.

I have applied for 189 visa on 17th March under Software engineer category. Till now, no communication from immigration. I called them twice on 131881 and response was like " we can't expedite process unles waiting period is more than 3 months". 

Not sure if the case officer assigned or he/she is fine with docs provided if assigned....

Can anybody advise if I can do anything other than waiting for another 2 weeks?

Thanks, 
Mano


----------



## atmahesh

thx for going through the list. Actually, appraisal letters were either sent on email which I do not have of my previous company or do not have any company logo(in my current bank) , hence can't provide it. 



rameshkd said:


> Should do, if you do not have offer letters do you have the appraisal letters at least. The CO at times seek offer letters.


----------



## mahi31

Friends any updates regarding visa grant in any category other than 261313.


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF you really want an answer now, THEN its better call them on *0061731367000* immediately.


MOREOVER few people have received DELAY email after calling them.


As its obvious THAT there would be no more VISA GRANTS this FY due to VISA Cap. I would suggest you to just relax and spend quality time with family and friends (*Easier Said Than Done*).





Manoranjan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am following the thread regularly and question I am going to ask seems to be repetitive one.
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa on 17th March under Software engineer category. Till now, no communication from immigration. I called them twice on 131881 and response was like " we can't expedite process unles waiting period is more than 3 months".
> 
> Not sure if the case officer assigned or he/she is fine with docs provided if assigned....
> 
> Can anybody advise if I can do anything other than waiting for another 2 weeks?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mano


----------



## Jeeten#80

There would be no more VISA GRANTS this FY due to VISA Cap (irrespective of Occupation Code).






mahi31 said:


> Friends any updates regarding visa grant in any category other than 261313.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Including family members in your application !*


*IF both Parents are alive THEN they can't be added as dependents for VISA application as per IMMI rules.*


Refer to my following post for more details.


*REF: * *Including family members in your application*




andrew64 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Currently I am applying for the visa . In the Visa application i am able to include my fiance which i have included in EOI as migrating partner .
> 
> Same as can I add my parents as non-migrating dependents , since I am going sponsor them in future , or can i do it later . Thanks guys


----------



## nidhiphysio

Jeeten#80 said:


> There would be no more VISA GRANTS this FY due to VISA Cap (irrespective of Occupation Code).


Do you mean there is a visa cap for 189 visas. So it does not matter even if the occupation has not reached the ceiling. Did you get this information from the DIBP themselves..???


----------



## Jeeten#80

*

READ THIS:* *Fact sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Programme*




nidhiphysio said:


> Do you mean there is a visa cap for 189 visas. So it does not matter even if the occupation has not reached the ceiling. Did you get this information from the DIBP themselves..???


----------



## andrew64

Jeeten#80 said:


> *
> 
> READ THIS:* *Fact sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Programme*


Actually i am following this Visa pattern from this year only . In previous years also was it same . Do they stop issuing visa before financial year due to cap reached.


----------



## dineshngct

Hi friends,

I have received the invitation and now I am filling up the form for Australia visa and there is a section called - "Previous countries of residence".

in 2010 I had been to Europe with schengen visa for 3 months (entry and exit stamped in Frankfurt). But each month i stayed in one country (Germany, Netherlands, Austria). During that trip i have stayed in hotels in those countries.

Now my question is while filling the visa information, what country should i specify, also how to provide the address.


----------



## andrew64

dineshngct said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have received the invitation and now I am filling up the form for Australia visa and there is a section called - "Previous countries of residence".
> 
> in 2010 I had been to Europe with schengen visa for 3 months (entry and exit stamped in Frankfurt). But each month i stayed in one country (Germany, Netherlands, Austria). During that trip i have stayed in hotels in those countries.
> 
> Now my question is while filling the visa information, what country should i specify, also how to provide the address.


I am really confused with this question . And they never said previous how many years. I have been to US when i was age 5 , not sure whether to add it there . Some one got approved please help for this question


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes.


IF VISA CAP is reached THEN no more GRANT for THAT FY.


BUT DIBP has derived these rules for managing the IMMI program. So THESE rules can CHANGE and there can be exceptions.





andrew64 said:


> Actually i am following this Visa pattern from this year only . In previous years also was it same . Do they stop issuing visa before financial year due to cap reached.


----------



## drn

Hi All,
So by now we all know we have to wait till July 1st to get the visa grants. But on what criteria they will issue the grants ? is it on Visa lodge date or on points-wise(priority to more points) ?

ACS Skill assessment : 11/04/2014 || PTE exam result : 26/01/2015 || EOI Submitted: 17/02/2015 || Invitation : 27/02/2015 || PCC : 20/02/2015 || Visa lodge : 14/04/2015 || CO : 26/05/2015 || Grant : ????


----------



## shivmani

drn said:


> Hi All,
> So by now we all know we have to wait till July 1st to get the visa grants. But on what criteria they will issue the grants ? is it on Visa lodge date or on points-wise(priority to more points) ?
> 
> ACS Skill assessment : 11/04/2014 || PTE exam result : 26/01/2015 || EOI Submitted: 17/02/2015 || Invitation : 27/02/2015 || PCC : 20/02/2015 || Visa lodge : 14/04/2015 || CO : 26/05/2015 || Grant : ????


Noone knows exact answer to your question except DIBP !!

I assume, PR will be issued based on Visa lodge dates. 1st come, 1st served..
There are guys waiting since Jan/Feb (including me  )..

Hope it helps..


----------



## drn

It seems a puzzle  .. in few forums I have seen people who applied in March got their visas and there are people applied in Jan/Feb are still waiting... 




shivmani said:


> Noone knows exact answer to your question except DIBP !!
> 
> I assume, PR will be issued based on Visa lodge dates. 1st come, 1st served..
> There are guys waiting since Jan/Feb (including me  )..
> 
> Hope it helps..


----------



## andrew64

*documents need to be mentioned*

Hi guys ,

In the Visa application do we need to add the cards such as driving license and all or just national id is enough .


----------



## tusharvatsa

Hi Guys,

My wife(primary applicant) received a verification call from Delhi on behalf of Australia Immigration. The lady who called was too rude and was verifying her employment including dates, roles etc. (largely for one co.)...and said if you are reading from a document, it will go against your case.

Is a verification call normal, Should I be concerned???


----------



## Jeeten#80

National ID should be enough.





andrew64 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> In the Visa application do we need to add the cards such as driving license and all or just national id is enough .


----------



## Jeeten#80

One of my friends had received a verification call from Australian Consulate office, Delhi.


But they weren't rude, instead they made him feel comfortable first.


This is normal.





tusharvatsa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife(primary applicant) received a verification call from Delhi on behalf of Australia Immigration. The lady who called was too rude and was verifying her employment including dates, roles etc. (largely for one co.)...and said if you are reading from a document, it will go against your case.
> 
> Is a verification call normal, Should I be concerned???


----------



## andrew64

tusharvatsa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife(primary applicant) received a verification call from Delhi on behalf of Australia Immigration. The lady who called was too rude and was verifying her employment including dates, roles etc. (largely for one co.)...and said if you are reading from a document, it will go against your case.
> 
> Is a verification call normal, Should I be concerned???


Did she claim points for work ?


----------



## tusharvatsa

Jeeten#80 said:


> One of my friends had received a verification call from Australian Consulate office, Delhi.
> 
> 
> But they weren't rude, instead they made him feel comfortable first.
> 
> 
> This is normal.


Thanks Jeetendra.

This was an Indian lady, and was quite aggressive. She asked about my wife's roles, reporting managers, employment dates etc. So to give accurate dates, my wife opened her resume.... this is when she lost it and said that I'm writing it down, you are not supposed to use a doc. This will go against you... I'd update your CO.

Naturally, my wife was nervous and got a bit intimidated by this lady's aggression. Though all the proofs are given and all are 100% genuine, but we never know how she would put it forth. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Jeeten#80

They might be trying to play some pressure tactics to educe a mistake, which a genuine applicant wouldn't commit.


Everything will pan out well.

All The Best!





tusharvatsa said:


> Thanks Jeetendra.
> 
> This was an Indian lady, and was quite aggressive. She asked about my wife's roles, reporting managers, employment dates etc. So to give accurate dates, my wife opened her resume.... this is when she lost it and said that I'm writing it down, you are not supposed to use a doc. This will go against you... I'd update your CO.
> 
> Naturally, my wife was nervous and got a bit intimidated by this lady's aggression. Though all the proofs are given and all are 100% genuine, but we never know how she would put it forth. I hope all goes well.


----------



## andrew64

*Documents need to be uploaded .*

Hi friends , 

Just now lodged my visa application . 

After payment i have proceed to the step of uploading documents . 

It has mention all the documents needs to be certified .

Looks like I won't be able scan the color document and upload , need to certify single document from notary public , including all the pages of my passport Sigzz . Need to spend another big some money . 

Please let me know if my understand is wrong. Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

There is no such link.


BUT this is based on the contents of the DELAY emails that most of the VISA Applicants are getting.

PLUS DIBP has confirmed that no further VISA's will be issued to callers who called them to check their application status.


*Regarding VISA Cap please see the following web-link:*


*Fact sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Programme*





PRTOHEAVEN said:


> pl share the link saying so


----------



## tusharvatsa

andrew64 said:


> Did she claim points for work ?


Yes, 15 points.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Kindly share your IMMI Account screen print where "_It has mentioned all the documents needs to be certified_"?




andrew64 said:


> Hi friends ,
> 
> Just now lodged my visa application .
> 
> After payment i have proceed to the step of uploading documents .
> 
> It has mention all the documents needs to be certified .
> 
> Looks like I won't be able scan the color document and upload , need to certify single document from notary public , including all the pages of my passport Sigzz . Need to spend another big some money .
> 
> Please let me know if my understand is wrong. Thanks


----------



## harkanwal

andrew64 said:


> Hi friends ,
> 
> Just now lodged my visa application .
> 
> After payment i have proceed to the step of uploading documents .
> 
> It has mention all the documents needs to be certified .
> 
> Looks like I won't be able scan the color document and upload , need to certify single document from notary public , including all the pages of my passport Sigzz . Need to spend another big some money .
> 
> Please let me know if my understand is wrong. Thanks


Hi Bro,

Docs for which you need notary, 
Eg: first and Last page of Passport, Birth certificate, all Reference Letters from Employers, Education Certificates like Degree and marksheets etc, 

Documents like: Bank Statements, Salary Slips, Tax documents, 
IELTS scorecard, or any other docs that are color scanned don't need Notary.
good quality color scans are highly recommended.


----------



## rasa1311

Things are progressing , for a change i see my and my family health details as 

Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN

rasa1311 said:


> July 1 , hmmm yeh July 1 kab hai re sambhaa !!


i:fingerscrossed::noidea::sad:


----------



## andrew64

*loading the documents*

Hi guys , 

Now i have lodged the visa , need to upload the documents,i just logout from IMMI account . 

If i login to the IMMI account i couldn't see the application form in the manage accounts. 

Do i always need to go to EOI and click on apply Visa and then i need to go through the application . Still i couldn't see the application with submitted status to upload the documents.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Visa documents upload?*

Couple of questions.

1. During the visa application process, can the document(s) always be uploaded or is there any time period during which one will not be able to upload the document? If there a limitation, please provide more details on the same.

2. My Visa application status is "Application received", while the uploaded documents "progress" field has a value, "Received". As I understand the visa application status changes. Similary, does the status of "progress" field against each uploaded document change? If yes, then what are the possible values? Please share more information on this.

Thank you.


----------



## andrew64

harkanwal said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Docs for which you need notary,
> Eg: first and Last page of Passport, Birth certificate, all Reference Letters from Employers, Education Certificates like Degree and marksheets etc,
> 
> Documents like: Bank Statements, Salary Slips, Tax documents,
> IELTS scorecard, or any other docs that are color scanned don't need Notary.
> good quality color scans are highly recommended.


Here you go Jithan and harakanwal 


Language Ability - English , Evidence of

Provide evidence of the applicant's English language ability.
This may include a certified copy of their International English Language Testing System (IELTS) certification, Occupational English Test (OET) certificate, Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-Based Test (TOEFL iBT) score report, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) statement of results or Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) score report.


Birth or Age, Evidence of

Provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.
If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.



All the the documents including Ielts they are asking certified documents , if you click the ? sign on the each document . 

Seniors didn't ask for documents which are not certified to certify . Please advise thanks.


----------



## rameshkd

Jeeten#80 said:


> There is no such link.
> 
> 
> BUT this is based on the contents of the DELAY emails that most of the VISA Applicants are getting.
> 
> PLUS DIBP has confirmed that no further VISA's will be issued to callers who called them to check their application status.
> 
> 
> *Regarding VISA Cap please see the following web-link:*
> 
> 
> *Fact sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Programme*


Mate, can you provide the link for *"PLUS DIBP has confirmed that no further VISA's will be issued to callers who called them to check their application status."*


----------



## Manan85

Hi All
Can anyone (who got delay email) explain what exactly it says in mail? 
I lodged visa app on 7th April, CO assigned on 14th May and asked to upload few documents.. I uploaded additional documents on 28th May. In reply they sent email which say " Thank you for uploading requested document, we have rereived them. We'll now continue processing on this visa application"

Is this delay mail?
Anyone????


----------



## cocomart

Manan85 said:


> Hi All
> Can anyone (who got delay email) explain what exactly it says in mail?
> I lodged visa app on 7th April, CO assigned on 14th May and asked to upload few documents.. I uploaded additional documents on 28th May. In reply they sent email which say " Thank you for uploading requested document, we have rereived them. We'll now continue processing on this visa application"
> 
> Is this delay mail?
> Anyone????


Hi. I also sent additional docs on May 27th. But havent received any email confirmation yet. When did you received such mail? And from what gsm team number?


----------



## cocomart

Not a delay mail at all. 
I think so. Since the content does not specify that its being delayed.


----------



## pendi

Hi Guys,

Can someone please advise me about form 80, I have applied for 189 visa on 23 may and do I need form 80 or is not necessary.

Thanks


----------



## harkanwal

pendi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone please advise me about form 80, I have applied for 189 visa on 23 may and do I need form 80 or is not necessary.
> 
> Thanks


Form 80 is important, you can upload it upfront to save time or you can wait till CO asks you to provide it


----------



## Manan85

cocomart said:


> Hi. I also sent additional docs on May 27th. But havent received any email confirmation yet. When did you received such mail? And from what gsm team number?


Received email Yesterday (4th June) from GSM Adelaide.


----------



## summi

Hi Guys,


Can anyone tell me, if it will be ok to call them and ask about visa update?

Thanks,
Summi


----------



## haseeb0703

Manan85 said:


> Hi All
> Can anyone (who got delay email) explain what exactly it says in mail?
> I lodged visa app on 7th April, CO assigned on 14th May and asked to upload few documents.. I uploaded additional documents on 28th May. In reply they sent email which say " Thank you for uploading requested document, we have rereived them. We'll now continue processing on this visa application"
> 
> Is this delay mail?
> Anyone????


i lodged on 4th april, got contacted by the CO on 20th may for PCC. uploaded on 27th may and hasn't heard back anything from anyone


----------



## pendi

so what exactly is form 80 for?


----------



## msgforsunil

*Form 80 filling?*

Can you please clarify as what needs to be filled for the below in form 80?

29 
Are you applying for a temporary visa? 

30 Do you have any proposed or booked travel for your departure from
Australia?

33 Will you stay at any other address?

34 Do you have any other addresses in Australia that have not been
declared at Question 18?

51 Does the employer/business have any other associated addresses?

52 Does the employer/business have an email address?


Thank you


----------



## cocomart

Manan85 said:


> Received email Yesterday (4th June) from GSM Adelaide.


Im still waiting. No email confirmation. What team is your CO?


----------



## kumarnram

Hi Tushar,
Are you claiming points on behalf of your wife's work experience? Just want to know if we do not claim points do our spouses get contacted by Immigration.

Regards
Ram



tusharvatsa said:


> Thanks Jeetendra.
> 
> This was an Indian lady, and was quite aggressive. She asked about my wife's roles, reporting managers, employment dates etc. So to give accurate dates, my wife opened her resume.... this is when she lost it and said that I'm writing it down, you are not supposed to use a doc. This will go against you... I'd update your CO.
> 
> Naturally, my wife was nervous and got a bit intimidated by this lady's aggression. Though all the proofs are given and all are 100% genuine, but we never know how she would put it forth. I hope all goes well.


----------



## cocomart

cocomart said:


> Im still waiting. No email confirmation. What team is your CO?


What is your nominated skills.? Mine is structural engineer. Applied the visa with spouse and 2 kids. Hoping for a visa grant soon. 
#visa lodged 5.5.15# doc req.5.26.15# submitted 5.27.15# waitimg for email confirmation of docs sent# waiting for grant#


----------



## haseeb0703

cocomart said:


> What is your nominated skills.? Mine is structural engineer. Applied the visa with spouse and 2 kids. Hoping for a visa grant soon.
> #visa lodged 5.5.15# doc req.5.26.15# submitted 5.27.15# waitimg for email confirmation of docs sent# waiting for grant#


so wait let me get this right 
you applied on 5th may ?? and you got contacted in 21 days 

but they havn't even touched MAY applications, they are still processing april


----------



## atmahesh

pendi said:


> so what exactly is form 80 for?


this form is get information which you have not submitted in documents. Help them to get your background on international travel,name change,family details etc.


----------



## kumarnram

Hi Tushar.
Sorry now when I reread I noticed the primary applicant that you have mentioned in ().
Ram


kumarnram said:


> Hi Tushar,
> Are you claiming points on behalf of your wife's work experience? Just want to know if we do not claim points do our spouses get contacted by Immigration.
> 
> Regards
> Ram


----------



## Jeeten#80

You might want to skim though few active threads for posts on this topic by fellow forum members. IF I come across it again I will fwd it to you.


MOREOVER in the DELAY emails too they have mentioned something LIKE VISA Cap or Batch processing for July.





rameshkd said:


> Mate, can you provide the link for *"PLUS DIBP has confirmed that no further VISA's will be issued to callers who called them to check their application status."*


----------



## andrew64

*helath_screening*

Hi guys , 

can you help how to do med , in the application form we have place for get_health_details. Once i click it will give the letter for medical ? 

And in case the medical is not good , can we re do another without submitting the first one . Or the hospital immediately send to DIBP.


----------



## harkanwal

andrew64 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> can you help how to do med , in the application form we have place for get_health_details. Once i click it will give the letter for medical ?
> 
> And in case the medical is not good , can we re do another without submitting the first one . Or the hospital immediately send to DIBP.


Clicking on Get health details with provide you HAPiD and referral letter for arranging medical exam.
the Panel physician will send medical results and details directly to DIBP.


----------



## andrew64

harkanwal said:


> Clicking on Get health details with provide you HAPiD and referral letter for arranging medical exam.
> the Panel physician will send medical results and details directly to DIBP.


Thanks bro


----------



## sandykentz

lodged application on May 4th... CO yet to be assigned... does it take close to 40 days for CO assignment??

Thanks

Sandeep

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

EA Submission: 26th August' 2014
EA Result: 28th December'2014
Revised EA Submission: 06th February'2015
EA Result: 26th February' 2015
EOI Submission: 4th March' 2015
189 Invite: 10th April' 2015
189 Visa Lodge: 4th May' 2015


----------



## tusharvatsa

andrew64 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> can you help how to do med , in the application form we have place for get_health_details. Once i click it will give the letter for medical ?
> 
> And in case the medical is not good , can we re do another without submitting the first one . Or the hospital immediately send to DIBP.


Call up Dubai London clinic and discuss with them, they are the authorized clinic here in Dubai.

They would not tell you your report or give a copy, it goes straight to the IMMI portal.


----------



## vmahajan25

Guys, while filling medical history for my son, at the end they ask Name of the parent/guardian and relationship to the client, little confused in the dropdown for Relationship to the client - it should be Father ( incl. in-law)..whats this option incl. in-law means, is that inclusive? Just want to double confirm.


----------



## cocomart

haseeb0703 said:


> so wait let me get this right
> you applied on 5th may ?? and you got contacted in 21 days
> 
> but they havn't even touched MAY applications, they are still processing april


Maybe its because i got invited to apply on April 16th..but was only able to lodge on May 5th.


----------



## nicemathan

State father (including in law)

I did the same.



vmahajan25 said:


> Guys, while filling medical history for my son, at the end they ask Name of the parent/guardian and relationship to the client, little confused in the dropdown for Relationship to the client - it should be Father ( incl. in-law)..whats this option incl. in-law means, is that inclusive? Just want to double confirm.


----------



## Appi

Hi
I had got my Medicals done and its been 4 days and the status is still not changed. It still shows in immi account as 'attach document'. Does it gets automatically updated to 'received' or some documents need to be uploaded for this too ??


----------



## vmahajan25

nicemathan said:


> State father (including in law)
> 
> I did the same.


thanks buddy


----------



## dineshngct

Hi friends,

I have lodged my visa today. 

Need to upload the documents.

1) Regarding birth certificate, I do not have one. In this case what should i upload. Can I upload passport/notary signed letter?

If any one faced the same issue, please guide


----------



## Jeeten#80

People have successfully used Passport OR School Leaving Certificate having DOB mentioned on it.





dineshngct said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have lodged my visa today.
> 
> Need to upload the documents.
> 
> 1) Regarding birth certificate, I do not have one. In this case what should i upload. Can I upload passport/notary signed letter?
> 
> If any one faced the same issue, please guide


----------



## zaingenius

The "attach document" link will not get changed, leave it as it is, but you will be able to see your medical details under "Get Health Details" (once finalized and uploaded by your the hospital / lab against your hap id). *It may take a week to reflect under your immi account.*
Some people have used medical receipt (which the lab issued you after medical) to attach at this field which worked fine.



Appi said:


> Hi
> I had got my Medicals done and its been 4 days and the status is still not changed. It still shows in immi account as 'attach document'. Does it gets automatically updated to 'received' or some documents need to be uploaded for this too ??


----------



## ting2015

regarding when to get the visa...
i start to worry that ....there are lots of people remained on the queue from 2014/15....
so we wont be able to get our visa in july ...

say ...if there are 5000 people in front of us......we might need to wait for 6 months more ...starting from july 15...

what you do think people...could this be possible ? im very worried now..


----------



## zaingenius

As per Skill Select page , there are 400 seats remaining to be filled for 2631 "Computer Network Professionals".
While I can see many people in this forum have got delay emails due to cap on visas.
Is the cap valid on my skill also ? I guess I must get an update on my application status (which I did not get in 20 days) due to available visas for my skill.


----------



## Jeeten#80

What you are referring to is Occupation Ceiling, for ALL Occupation's there is an Invitation CAP (Available on SkillSelect website > Occupation Ceilings TAB).


WHEREAS there is another CAP which is VISA CAP, which is across different VISA sub-classes.


*REF:* *Fact sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Programme*





zaingenius said:


> As per Skill Select page , there are 400 seats remaining to be filled for 2631 "Computer Network Professionals".
> While I can see many people in this forum have got delay emails due to cap on visas.
> Is the cap valid on my skill also ? I guess I must get an update on my application status (which I did not get in 20 days) due to available visas for my skill.


----------



## harkanwal

Appi said:


> Hi
> I had got my Medicals done and its been 4 days and the status is still not changed. It still shows in immi account as 'attach document'. Does it gets automatically updated to 'received' or some documents need to be uploaded for this too ??


Document Status will not change until you are assigned a CO, but you will see update in Get Health details in 5-6 working days that health details are finalized and clearance is provided.


----------



## summi

Hello Guys,

I need an urgent help..

I applied for my visa on 11-03-2015 as software engineer under 189 with 60 points. Today its 85th day from visa lodged date, but till date there is no CO allocated or delay mail received yet. Today morning i gave a call to immigration office to know about the status of my application and an officer told me that "my application is under processing for verification" and she said something more as well but due to her voice was not audible and i didn't understand what she said. What should i do now to know more about the status for my application.

Also, what should be the current status of my application when i login to my account at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

Please somebody help me, because i am very much worried about my application.

Thanks in advance,
Summi


----------



## rohansingh2323

Hi All,

Do we need to give 10th and 12th certificates during Documents upload?

I am asking this query because my 10th and 12th Mark sheets and Certificates format in hindi but my details are given in english. If We need to translate then what would be options for translations near by Pune. 

Thanks
Rohan


----------



## Jeeten#80

For VISA application it is advisable to provide 10th and 12th Std certificates.


Have googled couple of translators for you in Pune (see IF it helps):


*LANGUAGE SERVICES BUREAU*


*Dr.B.V.Girdhari | Government of Maharashtra, Authorised Translator*






rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do we need to give 10th and 12th certificates during Documents upload?
> 
> I am asking this query because my 10th and 12th Mark sheets and Certificates format in hindi but my details are given in english. If We need to translate then what would be options for translations near by Pune.
> 
> Thanks
> Rohan


----------



## S000

I forgot to upload travel document before, as case officer was assigned and requested me to provide travel document. So the outcome is going to be positive..


----------



## S000

Weather the outcome is going to be postive..


----------



## KeeDa

I am not sure about this, but I think, DIBP will accept translations only from NAATI accredited translators. Enter or find a Translator or Interpreter


----------



## haseeb0703

summi said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I need an urgent help..
> 
> I applied for my visa on 11-03-2015 as software engineer under 189 with 60 points. Today its 85th day from visa lodged date, but till date there is no CO allocated or delay mail received yet. Today morning i gave a call to immigration office to know about the status of my application and an officer told me that "my application is under processing for verification" and she said something more as well but due to her voice was not audible and i didn't understand what she said. What should i do now to know more about the status for my application.
> 
> Also, what should be the current status of my application when i login to my account at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
> 
> Please somebody help me, because i am very much worried about my application.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Summi




did you add any dependants ?how many and how many years of work experience did you apply ?


----------



## vmahajan25

Guys, i made payment today, looking for checklist under each section. Under my wife and son's checklist it asks for Custody, Evidence of-what needs to be uploaded here?
Also under my son's section it asks for Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of - what needs to upload here as he is just 6 yrs old, do we need to leave as it is?


----------



## kitkat5583

Hi,

Had one question regarding the bank statements. I went to my bank (where salary from my last employer was getting credited) to get statement for last 7 years. Now he said that that would be around 40 pages of document. He somehow agreed to just give me the salary credited information on the bank letter head for last 7 years. 

My question was is it okay to submit this document or should I take the original bank statement only ??


----------



## vmahajan25

Guys, also i dont see any option to upload photographs, do we need to upload photograph?

I just have below option under my name:
Birth or Age, Evidence of
Character, Evidence of	
Health, Evidence of 
Language Ability - English, Evidence of
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of
Skills Assessment, Evidence of 
Travel Document	
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of


----------



## harkanwal

vmahajan25 said:


> Guys, also i dont see any option to upload photographs, do we need to upload photograph?
> 
> I just have below option under my name:
> Birth or Age, Evidence of
> Character, Evidence of
> Health, Evidence of
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of
> Skills Assessment, Evidence of
> Travel Document
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of


Look for First Standalone Attach document Button, select the Applicant and then select the document type Photograph


----------



## S000

No need to upload photograph


----------



## rasa1311

Hi Summi,

Its easier said than done , but i would advise keep calm , call them back again on monday , don't worry things will be fine , many things are happening at the moment , first of all as we all are aware many people since feb are also waiting , so whenever Migration Programme starts again , there will be a queue , which will be attended on the basis of 

a) Since when application is pending
b) Is there a relevant quota in new immigration programme for the given occupation
c) Group the application on the basis of points and lodgement date.
d) Priortize application marked as documents received.

Also there is no hard deadline for DIBP to process application within 90 days , sometimes it take longer , so patience is the key here , if i have to take example in my case its been 81 days for my application as Visa lodge date was 14th March.

Well when was the last supporting document uploaded, this also comes into the pictutre.

Your appplication status should be 
"Assesment in progress if CO is allocated" and when you go to details of your application it should be like Your name and then processing.


Application status should be "Application Received" if CO is yet to be assigned.

Regards
Rahul



summi said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I need an urgent help..
> 
> I applied for my visa on 11-03-2015 as software engineer under 189 with 60 points. Today its 85th day from visa lodged date, but till date there is no CO allocated or delay mail received yet. Today morning i gave a call to immigration office to know about the status of my application and an officer told me that "my application is under processing for verification" and she said something more as well but due to her voice was not audible and i didn't understand what she said. What should i do now to know more about the status for my application.
> 
> Also, what should be the current status of my application when i login to my account at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
> 
> Please somebody help me, because i am very much worried about my application.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Summi


----------



## mahi31

Hi ,

I just came to know from one of my friend, the immigration persons visit his office personally in Chandigarh for inquiry in his current organization.

Don't worry all will be fine. Can you share the number from which your wife got call .

Thanks
Mahi



tusharvatsa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife(primary applicant) received a verification call from Delhi on behalf of Australia Immigration. The lady who called was too rude and was verifying her employment including dates, roles etc. (largely for one co.)...and said if you are reading from a document, it will go against your case.
> 
> Is a verification call normal, Should I be concerned???


----------



## andrew64

*Name in the letter*

Hi guys , 

My full name is XXXX ANDREW . How ever XXXX is my surname and my given name is ANDREW 

How is the DIBP referral letters it mention as ANDREW XXXX . Actually I know it is the right way of writing , however due to my family tradition I write in other way and all my documents are like that . 

I am not sure whether i need to notify this to DIBP and whether this can be an issue . 

ANy thought in this . THanks in advance .


----------



## Sameer1626

kitkat5583 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Had one question regarding the bank statements. I went to my bank (where salary from my last employer was getting credited) to get statement for last 7 years. Now he said that that would be around 40 pages of document. He somehow agreed to just give me the salary credited information on the bank letter head for last 7 years.
> 
> My question was is it okay to submit this document or should I take the original bank statement only ??


HI,

it would be suffice and will do the needful.


----------



## purple5

Hi All,

would like to ask re payslips.
In my payslips, there is employee id number with joined date. I am now in contract basis with my company, already going for nearly 3 years, renew every year. as i renew the contract, then my employee number and joined date is also changed, and shows in payslips. 
will this be any problem? 
i tried to find my contract documents, however all documents is not in english! 
what should i do ? any advise will much appreciated!
Thanks in advance


----------



## pkkishor

zaingenius said:


> The "attach document" link will not get changed, leave it as it is, but you will be able to see your medical details under "Get Health Details" (once finalized and uploaded by your the hospital / lab against your hap id). *It may take a week to reflect under your immi account.*
> Some people have used medical receipt (which the lab issued you after medical) to attach at this field which worked fine.


For me, clicking on "Get Health Details" button, I see "Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required". Does this mean that it is finalised ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

I don't think that this is a major reason for concern.


IF DIBP feels that there is a problem THEN CO would contact you, UNTIL THEN just relax.




andrew64 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> My full name is XXXX ANDREW . How ever XXXX is my surname and my given name is ANDREW
> 
> How is the DIBP referral letters it mention as ANDREW XXXX . Actually I know it is the right way of writing , however due to my family tradition I write in other way and all my documents are like that .
> 
> I am not sure whether i need to notify this to DIBP and whether this can be an issue .
> 
> ANy thought in this . THanks in advance .


----------



## Sameer1626

Hi friends,

today i have checked my immi account just to cross check that whether my medicals have been uploaded or not???? I am still getting the "ATTACH" button there and when i am clicking on the "GET HEALTH DETAILS" i got the below mentioned message -

A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once they have submitted this person's case to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter

I hope its normal and nothing to worry about?? Also today i saw a new link just below the health button which says "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" and when i am clicking on this link it says, "Complete and submit Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment to the department.".

Since i have already submitted form 80 and 1221 then why i am getting the same again??? Did anyone faced the same issue as well???


----------



## pkkishor

pkkishor said:


> For me, clicking on "Get Health Details" button, I see "Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required". Does this mean that it is finalised ?


I was little too quick to post this query before I pass through a few of posts above, where it was mentioned that this indicate that the medical reports are uploaded by the hospital, and once the case office assigned, medical details too would start appear over there.


----------



## pkkishor

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Also today i saw a new link just below the health button which says "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" and when i am clicking on this link it says, "Complete and submit Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment to the department.".
> 
> Since i have already submitted form 80 and 1221 then why i am getting the same again??? Did anyone faced the same issue as well???


I don't see a link like that for me. My skill code is 261313, app status is "Application Received". And, I have not yet uploaded 80 and 1221 too.


----------



## Sameer1626

pkkishor said:


> I don't see a link like that for me. My skill code is 261313, app status is "Application Received". And, I have not yet uploaded 80 and 1221 too.


Hi,

Does it means that CO is been assigned to me and have asked for form 80???? But i havent received any mail or correspondence from CO in my immi account.

Please throw some light on this


----------



## andrew64

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> today i have checked my immi account just to cross check that whether my medicals have been uploaded or not???? I am still getting the "ATTACH" button there and when i am clicking on the "GET HEALTH DETAILS" i got the below mentioned message -
> 
> A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once they have submitted this person's case to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter
> 
> I hope its normal and nothing to worry about?? Also today i saw a new link just below the health button which says "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" and when i am clicking on this link it says, "Complete and submit Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment to the department.".
> 
> Since i have already submitted form 80 and 1221 then why i am getting the same again??? Did anyone faced the same issue as well???


Sameer perviously in which section did your submit form 80


----------



## andrew64

*From 80*

Hi friends , 

Is it necessary to provide personal contact in OZ , i have some friends but not too close . So is it necessary ? 

And in form 80 most of the question we may skip , can we leave blank for them or need to write N/A . 

Also , at the moment since no idea about the travel date can we leave them blank . 

THanks guys .


----------



## Jeeten#80

Don't complicate your case more by putting references (i.e. Contacts in OZ). UNLESS they are Very close friends or relatives.

Based on merit the application will go through, adding more sometimes creates more dependencies on the application with additional checks.


JUST skip the questions which aren't applicable. There isn't any need to mention anything LIKE N/A.

Q24 - Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to
Australia?
Ans - Just check/tick the "No" check box.






andrew64 said:


> Hi friends ,
> 
> Is it necessary to provide personal contact in OZ , i have some friends but not too close . So is it necessary ?
> 
> And in form 80 most of the question we may skip , can we leave blank for them or need to write N/A .
> 
> Also , at the moment since no idea about the travel date can we leave them blank .
> 
> THanks guys .


----------



## Sameer1626

andrew64 said:


> Sameer perviously in which section did your submit form 80


i have submitted the same under "character evidence of"


----------



## andrew64

Jeeten#80 said:


> Don't complicate your case more by putting references (i.e. Contacts in OZ). UNLESS they are Very close friends or relatives.
> 
> Based on merit the application will go through, adding more sometimes creates more dependencies on the application with additional checks.
> 
> 
> JUST skip the questions which aren't applicable. There isn't any need to mention anything LIKE N/A.
> 
> Q24 - Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to
> Australia?
> Ans - Just check/tick the "No" check box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andrew64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends ,
> 
> Is it necessary to provide personal contact in OZ , i have some friends but not too close . So is it necessary ?
> 
> And in form 80 most of the question we may skip , can we leave blank for them or need to write N/A .
> 
> Also , at the moment since no idea about the travel date can we leave them blank .
> 
> THanks guys .
Click to expand...

Thanks again jithan


----------



## rasa1311

Mr Mahajan,

All you need to upload is 
a)your passport having wife's name as spouse
b) your wife's passport having your name as spouse
c)your son's passport having either of yours or you wife's name.
d)Marriage Certificate
e)Your Son's Birth certificate , it should be issued to you by registered authority , say in my case it was issued by Municipal Corporation of Delhi (South) and it should have yours and your spouse name.

All of the above have to attested by notary .


Regards
Rahul



vmahajan25 said:


> Guys, i made payment today, looking for checklist under each section. Under my wife and son's checklist it asks for Custody, Evidence of-what needs to be uploaded here?
> Also under my son's section it asks for Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of - what needs to upload here as he is just 6 yrs old, do we need to leave as it is?


----------



## Sameer1626

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> today i have checked my immi account just to cross check that whether my medicals have been uploaded or not???? I am still getting the "ATTACH" button there and when i am clicking on the "GET HEALTH DETAILS" i got the below mentioned message -
> 
> A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once they have submitted this person's case to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter
> 
> I hope its normal and nothing to worry about?? Also today i saw a new link just below the health button which says "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" and when i am clicking on this link it says, "Complete and submit Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment to the department.".
> 
> Since i have already submitted form 80 and 1221 then why i am getting the same again??? Did anyone faced the same issue as well???


Hi,

Anyone could please throw some light on it :confused2:


----------



## andrew64

*passport change*

Hi guys , 

I still have passport with 8 months validity , planning to get the new one since i travel to few countries in coming months. 

Do you think it is advisable to change the passport at this time during the Visa processing time . Since all my application , ielts test report form is associated to the pass port number , will it bring unnecessary hiccups. 

Please advise if any of you changed the passport during visa processing time . Tks


----------



## atmahesh

I have the same question. I believe they will not allow to travel to Australia if the validity is less than 6 months. how will you inform about new passport to DIBA? 





andrew64 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I still have passport with 8 months validity , planning to get the new one since i travel to few countries in coming months.
> 
> Do you think it is advisable to change the passport at this time during the Visa processing time . Since all my application , ielts test report form is associated to the pass port number , will it bring unnecessary hiccups.
> 
> Please advise if any of you changed the passport during visa processing time . Tks


----------



## andrew64

atmahesh said:


> I have the same question. I believe they will not allow to travel to Australia if the validity is less than 6 months. how will you inform about new passport to DIBA?


Please go through this 

https://www.immi.gov.au/faqs/Pages/...t-a-new-label-in-my-replacement-passport.aspx

sending a form 929 will work , would like to know experience from a person who really did it and is there any delay will occur during the visa processing time or can we do it after the grant.


----------



## KeeDa

929 can be done during the processing or even after having received the grant. If you search the forums, I am sure there would be quite a few who have done this. I also remember seeing a dedicated "how to" thread on this change of passport topic.


----------



## Jeeten#80

As they have the provision to do this then this isn't something unusual. Many applicants might be doing this.

One of my close friend has done this without any issues.


MOREOVER the NEW passport would have your OLD passport number on it (at-least this happens with INDIAN passports).


I would suggest you to go ahead and get your passport renewed AND inform DIBP by submitting *Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details*.


There would be a *slight BUT negligible delay* due to this, with additional checks required for NEW passport.



andrew64 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I still have passport with 8 months validity , planning to get the new one since i travel to few countries in coming months.
> 
> Do you think it is advisable to change the passport at this time during the Visa processing time . Since all my application , ielts test report form is associated to the pass port number , will it bring unnecessary hiccups.
> 
> Please advise if any of you changed the passport during visa processing time . Tks





andrew64 said:


> Please go through this
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/faqs/Pages/...t-a-new-label-in-my-replacement-passport.aspx
> 
> sending a form 929 will work , would like to know experience from a person who really did it and is there any delay will occur during the visa processing time or can we do it after the grant.


----------



## atmahesh

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...d-passport-details-dibp-after-visa-grant.html





Jeeten#80 said:


> As they have the provision to do this then this isn't something unusual. Many applicants might be doing this.
> 
> One of my close friend has done this without any issues.
> 
> 
> MOREOVER the NEW passport would have your OLD passport number on it (at-least this happens with INDIAN passports).
> 
> 
> I would suggest you to go ahead and get your passport renewed AND inform DIBP by submitting *Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details*.
> 
> 
> There would be a *slight BUT negligible delay* due to this, with additional checks required for NEW passport.


----------



## Gerson

Hi All,

I applied for the 189 Visa on April -21-2015 and got the Case Owner Assigned on 5-June-2015. He has requested for my Birth Certificate. I am from India and I dont have the Birth Certificate. Initially I have uploaded my Passport Copy in lieu of birth certificate. Am Planning to upload my Higher Secondary course certificate along with a letter as requested by the CO if we don't have a Birth Certificate.

Any one faced the same issue and did the CO accept the Higher Secondary Certificate and the Passport in lieu of the Birth Certificate. By the way, I have my case owner assigned from GSM adelaide. Please reply !!!


----------



## S000

Can provide 10th class certificate.. which includes d.o.b


----------



## Jeeten#80

Passport and/or 10th/12th Std certificate has worked in lieu of Birth Certificate.


Also Birth Certificates in India for those who were born post January 26, 1989 are REQUIRED/Mandatory. So those born before this date can provide 10th/12th Std certificate having DOB in it.


Could you please paste the CO email contents here (by masking your personal details).





Gerson said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for the 189 Visa on April -21-2015 and got the Case Owner Assigned on 5-June-2015. He has requested for my Birth Certificate. I am from India and I dont have the Birth Certificate. Initially I have uploaded my Passport Copy in lieu of birth certificate. Am Planning to upload my Higher Secondary course certificate along with a letter as requested by the CO if we don't have a Birth Certificate.
> 
> Any one faced the same issue and did the CO accept the Higher Secondary Certificate and the Passport in lieu of the Birth Certificate. By the way, I have my case owner assigned from GSM adelaide. Please reply !!!


----------



## andrew64

*employment references*

Hi Guys , 

Please share your experience regarding on my query , 

I am not claiming any points for work experience . 

However i have submitted the reference letter which submitted to ACS in my Visa application which includes my ex-superior and his phone number. However , now he left the company and i have a new boss .

I am submitting last 1.5 years employee fund records and 4 years tax form . 

Do you think is it better to get a company letter from HR and stating my salary also , since there is a change in my boss . I am sure quiet few experienced this case , i don't think everyone will have the same person as superior now and then  


Thanks for the involvement and sharing .


----------



## Gerson

Jeeten#80 said:


> Passport and/or 10th/12th Std certificate has worked in lieu of Birth Certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> Also Birth Certificates in India for those who were born post January 26, 1989 are REQUIRED/Mandatory. So those born before this date can provide 10th/12th Std certificate having DOB in it.
> 
> 
> Could you please paste the CO email contents here (by masking your personal details).


Hi Jeeten -- Thanks for your Reply. Please see the below details sent by the case owner

Request Checklist for xxxxx
Date of Birth 14 July 1981
Client ID xxxxxxxxxxx
Application Id xxxxxxxxxxxx
Please see the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.
Certified copy of your birth certificate

Request Detail
Certified copy of your birth certificate
Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate. The birth certificate must list the names of both your parents (where applicable).
If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide a certified copy of your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register. Please make sure that you provide a copy of the original document and a translated version (if applicable).


----------



## chikkubinil

AIso Indian high commission issues birth certificates on basis of passport details.


----------



## atmahesh

chikkubinil said:


> AIso Indian high commission issues birth certificates on basis of passport details.


probably in overseas not in India atleast.


----------



## chikkubinil

Yes.if you are in Aus, Indian high commission here issues it. However am not sure whether immi accepts it


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for sharing these details.





Gerson said:


> Hi Jeeten -- Thanks for your Reply. Please see the below details sent by the case owner
> 
> Request Checklist for xxxxx
> Date of Birth 14 July 1981
> Client ID xxxxxxxxxxx
> Application Id xxxxxxxxxxxx
> Please see the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> Certified copy of your birth certificate
> 
> Request Detail
> Certified copy of your birth certificate
> Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate. The birth certificate must list the names of both your parents (where applicable).
> If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide a certified copy of your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register. Please make sure that you provide a copy of the original document and a translated version (if applicable).


----------



## najamgk

Hi All,

Is anyone experienced to get Bahrain PCC from Bahrain Embassy in Abu Dhabi U.A.E? I had a bad experienced and lady on reception was not helpful at all. They required to get finger scan on PCC request form from Abu Dhabi but no idea from where to get it.

Please advise if anyone has gone through from similar situation especially in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Jeeten#80

See IF this helps:


*Police Clearance Certificate in BAHRAIN*


*Police Clearance Certificate*





najamgk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is anyone experienced to get Bahrain PCC from Bahrain Embassy in Abu Dhabi U.A.E? I had a bad experienced and lady on reception was not helpful at all. They required to get finger scan on PCC request form from Abu Dhabi but no idea from where to get it.
> 
> Please advise if anyone has gone through from similar situation especially in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## najamgk

Jeeten#80 said:


> See IF this helps:
> 
> 
> *Police Clearance Certificate in BAHRAIN*
> 
> 
> *Police Clearance Certificate*


Thanks Jeeten, I followed all these steps. But I am only stuck on finger scan thing, I went to few police stations in Abu Dhabi and they said, they are not providing this service. May be someone on this forum been through same in Abu Dhabi and can advise which police station provide finger scan service in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Jeeten#80

The concerned Bahrain Embassy will give you a form to take to the police department for fingerprints.


*REF:* *How to Obtain Police Certificate*


Try visiting the Bahrain Embassy again and get hold of some official other than the receptionist.




najamgk said:


> Thanks Jeeten, I followed all these steps. But I am only stuck on finger scan thing, I went to few police stations in Abu Dhabi and they said, they are not providing this service. May be someone on this forum been through same in Abu Dhabi and can advise which police station provide finger scan service in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## ikrammd

vmahajan25 said:


> Guys, i made payment today, looking for checklist under each section. Under my wife and son's checklist it asks for Custody, Evidence of-what needs to be uploaded here?
> Also under my son's section it asks for Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of - what needs to upload here as he is just 6 yrs old, do we need to leave as it is?


Hi,

I have left the custody,evidence blank. This is required only when 1 parent is applying for PR with Child.

Upload Passport first and Last page where Names of Parents have been mentioned.
Also attach birth certificates.

I recommend you upload all documents true copy attested.

Regards,
Ikram


----------



## vmahajan25

Guys, one urgent question, i have submitted mine application 2 days back, one question struck my mind, not sure if i filled wrong.
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

I have 10 yrs of total experience out of which 5 yrs is in Singapore, i thought they r asking overseas experience for me, so i mentioned 5 yrs there, i am not confused should it be 5 yrs oversea exp for me or total exp if they mean overseas as out side Australia...what impact will this have if i have filled it wrong?


----------



## tusharvatsa

vmahajan25 said:


> Guys, one urgent question, i have submitted mine application 2 days back, one question struck my mind, not sure if i filled wrong.
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
> occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> 
> I have 10 yrs of total experience out of which 5 yrs is in Singapore, i thought they r asking overseas experience for me, so i mentioned 5 yrs there, i am not confused should it be 5 yrs oversea exp for me or total exp if they mean overseas as out side Australia...what impact will this have if i have filled it wrong?


Overseas is anything "Outside Australia", secondly ensure that you cover all the experience as approved by ACS or any other Australian assessment body.


----------



## kkvijay

Hello Guys

I have a question, I am planning to migrate to Australia and i want to put my wife as primary, is it mandatory that primary should accompany the first visit else even secondary also can travel without primary ?. Please help


----------



## ikrammd

kitkat5583 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Had one question regarding the bank statements. I went to my bank (where salary from my last employer was getting credited) to get statement for last 7 years. Now he said that that would be around 40 pages of document. He somehow agreed to just give me the salary credited information on the bank letter head for last 7 years.
> 
> My question was is it okay to submit this document or should I take the original bank statement only ??


Hi,

Uploading 7 years true copy attested bank statement could be a lot.!

I would recommend you upload 1-2 statements per year (eg Jan and Dec), if you change employers mid year then begin date salary credit to be included.

My friend had uploaded 2-3 salary slips per employer and all went through.

Regards,
Ikram


----------



## tusharvatsa

kkvijay said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I have a question, I am planning to migrate to Australia and i want to put my wife as primary, is it mandatory that primary should accompany the first visit else even secondary also can travel without primary ?. Please help


I have the same case. I don't think if this is mandatory, it's just that all must validate their visas within 1 yr. time frame by making a trip to Aus.

Appreciated if somebody can elaborate on this.


----------



## vmahajan25

tusharvatsa said:


> Overseas is anything "Outside Australia", secondly ensure that you cover all the experience as approved by ACS or any other Australian assessment body.


But i have mentioned 5 yrs in the drop down even though ACS approved 8 yrs out of mine total 10 yrs exp and i have mentioned details of all that 8 yrs in the application, now what should i do here as in drop down option i have mentioned less then what i actual have.


----------



## S000

Case officer requested travel document. After providing the travel document i got a delay mail. So the outcome is going to be positive or not.


----------



## ikrammd

tusharvatsa said:


> I have the same case. I don't think if this is mandatory, it's just that all must validate their visas within 1 yr. time frame by making a trip to Aus.
> 
> Appreciated if somebody can elaborate on this.


Hi,

As far as what I have seen every individual in the application gets a separate grant letter with validity for first entry mentioned. There is no section for accompanied by.

Each applicant can enter Australia individually or together based on convenience for their validation trip within the specified time frame (which is usually 1 year from your earliest PCC)

Regards,
Ikram


----------



## Jeeten#80

ALL applicants may TRAVEL INDEPENDENTLY OR TOGETHER during FIRST visit.


*ONLY RESTRICTION:* EVERY Applicant is required to make her/his initial entry to Australia before INITIAL ENTRY DATE (IED).






kkvijay said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I have a question, I am planning to migrate to Australia and i want to put my wife as primary, is it mandatory that primary should accompany the first visit else even secondary also can travel without primary ?. Please help


----------



## ikrammd

auzi_bound said:


> Dear all,
> 
> i am new to this forum and was not aware about this , recently a colleague refferd me to this .
> 
> i am in deep trouble.
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa application in february 2015.
> 
> 
> I was working in United arab emirates for 8 years and in 2013 my work visa was suddenly revoked by UAE authorities without giving any reason
> what so ever and asked me to deport in 3 weeks . They said we are putting 1 year ban and you can enter again UAE after 1 year , on work permit.
> 
> REason of this sudden deportation was the strict surveillance by agencies and they found something suspicious about me but were not able to
> proof it.
> 
> 
> that said, now as per immigration requirement , i needed a character certificate from UAE , when I have applied offshore from islamaabd,
> 
> they resue to give it and officialy used the word "Allegation" but did not give further details. however , they gave the police certificate
> to my wife who was living with me in uae.
> 
> I am in extremely bad situation , i have not done anything wrong and just based on some suspicion ,UAE authorities first destroyed my career
> there by revoking work visa and now refused to give certificate ....
> 
> 
> what shall i tell to DIAC now ? can i file pcc waiver ? DIAC already sent me case for external security clearance , so does DIAC will contact
> with UAE authorities ?
> 
> 
> IF UAE authorities are just putting allegation against me and not providing any proof of a crime or conviction , then can i give this reason to
> DIAC?
> 
> thanks a lot, looking for your help.
> 
> Umar




Hi,

Difficult chance unless you can hire a lawyer to fight for your PCC. I doubt if DIAC would give a waiver for PCC.

There should be some reason why they did this. You should have asked them why. UAE police are usually very helpful friendly to everyone.

You might have to fly down personally or ask someone to visit Qusais police station or Muraqabad police station to find out what exactly is the problem and how can you get this cleared if your visa was issued in Dubai. If its Abu Dhabi no idea.! Just make sure you have not defaulted any credit card etc (sometimes people forget to close the credit card and with annual fee and late payment fee, non payment fee can accumulate to a big number)


You can inform them that the PCC is for Australia Immigration not government job you might be lucky.

All the Best


Regards,


----------



## tusharvatsa

ikrammd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Difficult chance unless you can hire a lawyer to fight for your PCC. I doubt if DIAC would give a waiver for PCC.
> 
> There should be some reason why they did this. You should have asked them why. UAE police are usually very helpful friendly to everyone.
> 
> You might have to fly down personally or ask someone to visit Qusais police station or Muraqabad police station to find out what exactly is the problem and how can you get this cleared if your visa was issued in Dubai. If its Abu Dhabi no idea.! Just make sure you have not defaulted any credit card etc (sometimes people forget to close the credit card and with annual fee and late payment fee, non payment fee can accumulate to a big number)
> 
> 
> You can inform them that the PCC is for Australia Immigration not government job you might be lucky.
> 
> All the Best
> 
> 
> Regards,


Try Muraqabat, they have more polite people and a customer/grievance cell.


----------



## walktheplank

*Query*

D/all,

Request your suggestions / inputs on my query. I will lodging my visa application this month. My spouse has completed her graduation and the medium of instruction has been English all throughout. Is IELTS mandatory for her or will they accept the education certificates 

Thanks and Regards,

Sid


Skilled - Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111
________________________________________

First Thought : 05/03/2014
IELTS: 12/08/2014 (7.5+)
Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014
Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014
Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015
EOI /Skillset: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts


Next Steps :

Invitation XX/06/15 ; Visa Application: ???; Medical: ???, PCC : ???; CO assigned: ???; Visa Grant ???


----------



## andrew64

S000 said:


> Case officer requested travel document. After providing the travel document i got a delay mail. So the outcome is going to be positive or not.


Just for clarification travel document means all the pages of passport is it ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

ALL observation pages of passport.

LIKE Name, Address, VISA Labels, Arrived and Departed Stamps, etc...





andrew64 said:


> Just for clarification travel document means all the pages of passport is it ?


----------



## k.kashwaa

andrew64 said:


> Just for clarification travel document means all the pages of passport is it ?


As per the IMMI website, the travel document is described as the first page of your passport only.

"Travel Document

Provide evidence of your travel document. This may include a certified copy of the personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page. This is the page of the passport which shows the name and date of birth, passport number, issue and expiry date, and photograph of the holder.
If you do not have a passport and are not able to obtain one, please provide a certified copy of your Document for Travel to Australia (DFTTA) or a Titre de Voyage (Convention Travel Document)."


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have answered your Query in another thread...


*May 2015 Visa Applicants*





walktheplank said:


> D/all,
> 
> Request your suggestions / inputs on my query. I will lodging my visa application this month. My spouse has completed her graduation and the medium of instruction has been English all throughout. Is IELTS mandatory for her or will they accept the education certificates
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> Sid
> 
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111
> ________________________________________
> 
> First Thought : 05/03/2014
> IELTS: 12/08/2014 (7.5+)
> Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014
> Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014
> Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015
> EOI /Skillset: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts
> 
> 
> Next Steps :
> 
> Invitation XX/06/15 ; Visa Application: ???; Medical: ???, PCC : ???; CO assigned: ???; Visa Grant ???


----------



## andrew64

k.kashwaa said:


> As per the IMMI website, the travel document is described as the first page of your passport only.
> 
> "Travel Document
> 
> Provide evidence of your travel document. This may include a certified copy of the personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page. This is the page of the passport which shows the name and date of birth, passport number, issue and expiry date, and photograph of the holder.
> If you do not have a passport and are not able to obtain one, please provide a certified copy of your Document for Travel to Australia (DFTTA) or a Titre de Voyage (Convention Travel Document)."


Just wondering people say if you travel a lot internationally CO will ask form 80. If we haven't all the stamps page of passport how will CO know that we have traveled a lot . So i think it better to give all the stamps pages like Jothan mentioned above.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

walktheplank said:


> D/all,
> 
> Request your suggestions / inputs on my query. I will lodging my visa application this month. My spouse has completed her graduation and the medium of instruction has been English all throughout. Is IELTS mandatory for her or will they accept the education certificates
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> Sid
> 
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111
> ________________________________________
> 
> First Thought : 05/03/2014
> IELTS: 12/08/2014 (7.5+)
> Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014
> Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014
> Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015
> EOI /Skillset: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts
> 
> 
> Next Steps :
> 
> Invitation XX/06/15 ; Visa Application: ???; Medical: ???, PCC : ???; CO assigned: ???; Visa Grant ???



To prove functional english, providing certificate from college mentioning medium of instruction as English is perfectly fine as long as you are not claiming any points for her english ability


----------



## Jeeten#80

*International Movement Records*



DIBP would come to know regarding your legitimate International Travels:


Just by *looking up your Passport Number* in some *Regional Movement Alert System* AND find out your *international movement records*.






andrew64 said:


> Just wondering people say if you travel a lot internationally CO will ask form 80. If we haven't all the stamps page of passport how will CO know that we have traveled a lot . So i think it better to give all the stamps pages like Jothan mentioned above.


----------



## S000

Just the bio data page of the passport which includes your name, photo, d.o.b, passpsort no., issue and expiry date.


----------



## andrew64

*From 80 international travels*

guys for part e 


if your staying abroad which is your country of residence for now . There will be a date you have entered that country and stay for 2 years and went to your home for a week and come back . 

Do we need to mention this 2 years also , for me it is strange to mention in international travel it is the country of residence . Any thoughts ?


----------



## LILAS

Jeeten#80 said:


> See IF this helps:
> 
> 
> *Police Clearance Certificate in BAHRAIN*
> 
> 
> *Police Clearance Certificate*


I know someone who obtained Bahrain PCC from Embassy in Abu Dhabi. They got it within 45 days. Visit embassy in AUH and process ur application there. Again collect the PCC from the same embassy once they advise you.


----------



## najamgk

LILAS said:


> I know someone who obtained Bahrain PCC from Embassy in Abu Dhabi. They got it within 45 days. Visit embassy in AUH and process ur application there. Again collect the PCC from the same embassy once they advise you.


Hi, If possible can you ask them from where they did fingerprint for Bahrain PCC. I was there in embassy other day and I could not get information from where I shall do fingerprint. I will be visiting again there after 2 days so please if you can check for me where to do fingerprints. 

Really they take 45 days :confused2: did they get it recently?


----------



## Sameer1626

andrew64 said:


> guys for part e
> 
> 
> if your staying abroad which is your country of residence for now . There will be a date you have entered that country and stay for 2 years and went to your home for a week and come back .
> 
> Do we need to mention this 2 years also , for me it is strange to mention in international travel it is the country of residence . Any thoughts ?


Yes you have to mention this 2 years as well.

All the best!!


----------



## msgforsunil

JK684 said:


> Sunil, check the below thread. You will get some idea.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-canada-best-country-immigrate.html


Thank you JK684


----------



## andrew64

*medical critical issues*

Hi guys does blood pressure and obesity considered issues in medical and referred to MOH ? 
Do we know with a week or two whether all good or referred to MOH . 


Thanks


----------



## kkvijay

Jeeten#80 said:


> ALL applicants may TRAVEL INDEPENDENTLY OR TOGETHER during FIRST visit.
> 
> ONLY RESTRICTION: EVERY Applicant is required to make her/his initial entry to Australia before INITIAL ENTRY DATE (IED).


Thank you guys


----------



## andrew64

*Medical and PCC*

Hi Guys , Since now i have lodged the application . 
Planning to get medical however CO has not been assigned yet . 

Have anyone expeirenced CO asked to resubmit medical and PCC if you submit in advance. 

I don't want to another sum of money for medical for resubmit and PCC will be hazard if i want to take again  .


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Hope this is useful | A translator outside Australia does not need to be accredited!*



Found following Excerpt from IMMI website, which states that *A translator outside Australia does not need to be accredited*, IF they provide the required details THEN no problem.



> Any document in a language other than English must be accompanied by a certified English translation.
> 
> 
> A translator in Australia must be accredited by the National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters.
> 
> 
> *A translator outside Australia does not need to be accredited*, but they must endorse the translation with their full name, address, telephone number, and details of their qualifications and experience in the language being translated.
> 
> 
> *REF:* *Who can translate my documents into English for me?*






KeeDa said:


> I am not sure about this, but I think, DIBP will accept translations only from NAATI accredited translators. Enter or find a Translator or Interpreter





Jeeten#80 said:


> For VISA application it is advisable to provide 10th and 12th Std certificates.
> 
> 
> Have googled couple of translators for you in Pune (see IF it helps):
> 
> 
> *LANGUAGE SERVICES BUREAU*
> 
> 
> *Dr.B.V.Girdhari | Government of Maharashtra, Authorised Translator*





rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do we need to give 10th and 12th certificates during Documents upload?
> 
> I am asking this query because my 10th and 12th Mark sheets and Certificates format in hindi but my details are given in english. If We need to translate then what would be options for translations near by Pune.
> 
> Thanks
> Rohan


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations on lodging your VISA application !!!


IF you go for your MEDICALS & PCC now, THEN DIBP wouldn't ask you to re-do the SAME again as PCC and MEDICALS are Valid for 12 months.


IDEALLY your VISA application should be processed in the next 3-4 months, WHICH IS well within the validity of both PCC and MEDICALS.





andrew64 said:


> Hi Guys , Since now i have lodged the application .
> Planning to get medical however CO has not been assigned yet .
> 
> Have anyone expeirenced CO asked to resubmit medical and PCC if you submit in advance.
> 
> I don't want to another sum of money for medical for resubmit and PCC will be hazard if i want to take again  .


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Blood Pressure and Obesity have become a Perennial problem due to the current Sedentary Lifestyle and High Stress levels associated with corporate jobs across the spectrum.*


So Blood pressure and Obesity to certain extent shouldn't be a problem.


BUT others who have experienced this in their MEDICALS/ or know such cases should confirm this.


IDEALLY MEDICALS results are uploaded by the Clinic in about 8-10 days AND then IF they are referred to MOH you would get to know within a weeks time after this.




andrew64 said:


> Hi guys does blood pressure and obesity considered issues in medical and referred to MOH ?
> Do we know with a week or two whether all good or referred to MOH .
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## andrew64

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Blood Pressure and Obesity have become a Perennial problem due to the current Sedentary Lifestyle and High Stress levels associated with corporate jobs across the spectrum.*
> 
> 
> So Blood pressure and Obesity to certain extent shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> 
> BUT others who have experienced this in their MEDICALS/ or know such cases should confirm this.
> 
> 
> IDEALLY MEDICALS results are uploaded by the Clinic in about 8-10 days AND then IF they are referred to MOH you would get to know within a weeks time after this.


Thanks Jitan, i thought if referred to MOH , will be knowing after CO allocated only . 
Hopefully these are big issues , several elderly parents who has diabetics and High Bp get parent visa without any issues . But not sure about 190 Visa .Yes your right some who had similar scenario only can advise


----------



## mahi31

Why medical again?



andrew64 said:


> Hi Guys , Since now i have lodged the application .
> Planning to get medical however CO has not been assigned yet .
> 
> Have anyone expeirenced CO asked to resubmit medical and PCC if you submit in advance.
> 
> I don't want to another sum of money for medical for resubmit and PCC will be hazard if i want to take again  .


----------



## mahi31

Guys any update?
Today its around more than 25days CO assigned. No call nothing.


----------



## rohansingh2323

Hi All,

Need your suggestion on below scenario.

On 10th Class Certificate my mothers name is given *Kusum Gangwar* but on passport it is given *Kusuma Devi Gangwar* (This is the correct name). name which is given on 10th class marksheet is wrong.

Will this create any problem? When I send my documents during Visa application.


----------



## kris299

Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations on lodging your VISA application !!!
> 
> 
> IF you go for your MEDICALS & PCC now, THEN DIBP wouldn't ask you to re-do the SAME again as PCC and MEDICALS are Valid for 12 months.
> 
> 
> IDEALLY your VISA application should be processed in the next 3-4 months, WHICH IS well within the validity of both PCC and MEDICALS.


Hi Jeetendra,

How can you do medicals without HAP ID. I was told you need to do your medicals only after you receive HAP ID from the IMMI dept. 
Am I missing something ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes IT would raise some eyebrows.

To be on the SAFER side go ahead and arrange for a Notarized AFFIDAVIT cum Declaration.


FORMAT attached (_used by fellow forum member_).





rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your suggestion on below scenario.
> 
> On 10th Class Certificate my mothers name is given *Kusum Gangwar* but on passport it is given *Kusuma Devi Gangwar* (This is the correct name). name which is given on 10th class marksheet is wrong.
> 
> Will this create any problem? When I send my documents during Visa application.


----------



## Jeeten#80

REFER to the following web-link for more details:


*Arranging a health examination*




kris299 said:


> Hi Jeetendra,
> 
> How can you do medicals without HAP ID. I was told you need to do your medicals only after you receive HAP ID from the IMMI dept.
> Am I missing something ?


----------



## kris299

Jeetan,
Thanks for the quick reply. But below is my case: 

1.Few days back I got an email confirming my baby name was included in my application.
Right now we(myself, wife and baby) are waiting for medicals. The HAP ID for our baby is yet to be received. How long do we need to wait for HAP ID for baby ?? 


2.Also, I and my wife have got HAP ID but I have a question on this. Both HAP ID we received has our Old Passport no. Our passport numbers have changed. Do we need to get new HAP ID for new Passport? Or can we do medicals with Old HAP ID itself ??


----------



## Jeeten#80

I would advise you to wait for CO to get back to you regarding MEDICALS.


Have you informed CO/DIBP regarding your new passport?




kris299 said:


> Jeetan,
> Thanks for the quick reply. But below is my case:
> 
> 1.Few days back I got an email confirming my baby name was included in my application.
> Right now we(myself, wife and baby) are waiting for medicals. The HAP ID for our baby is yet to be received. How long do we need to wait for HAP ID for baby ??
> 
> 
> 2.Also, I and my wife have got HAP ID but I have a question on this. Both HAP ID we received has our Old Passport no. Our passport numbers have changed. Do we need to get new HAP ID for new Passport? Or can we do medicals with Old HAP ID itself ??


----------



## kris299

Yes, I have informed them thru form 1022. In the same form only i mentioned about the new baby born info and have baby pp copy, birth certificate and pp photo. After that they sent an Ackn letter saying baby name included in Application. But did not send HAP ID for medicals. 
So -- dont know what to do.. will they contact back ? Should I contact them ??


----------



## mx83

kris299 said:


> Yes, I have informed them thru form 1022. In the same form only i mentioned about the new baby born info and have baby pp copy, birth certificate and pp photo. After that they sent an Ackn letter saying baby name included in Application. But did not send HAP ID for medicals.
> So -- dont know what to do.. will they contact back ? Should I contact them ??


dont worry they will reply to your probably within 2 weeks

I was in the same boat


----------



## Jeeten#80

IMO you should wait for CO to get back to you regarding MEDICALS OR email them and ask about HAP ID based on New Passport details.


Also VISA processing has slowed down due to VISA CAP, so we should expect some delay. IT's just a matter of another 20 odd days.




kris299 said:


> Yes, I have informed them thru form 1022. In the same form only i mentioned about the new baby born info and have baby pp copy, birth certificate and pp photo. After that they sent an Ackn letter saying baby name included in Application. But did not send HAP ID for medicals.
> So -- dont know what to do.. will they contact back ? Should I contact them ??


----------



## kkvijay

Hello Team

I have IELTS Scores overall 6.5 band and was attended on 08th June-2013, is this score valid now for 189 ?. Please help because the immigration site shows "Not less than 3Years" where as my consultancy says need to re-write the test again. Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

As per what I have observed, I don't think there is any need for you to re-take any English Language Test.


BUT you might be aware that this score won't fetch you any points.





kkvijay said:


> Hello Team
> 
> I have IELTS Scores overall 6.5 band and was attended on 08th June-2013, is this score valid now for 189 ?. Please help because the immigration site shows "Not less than 3Years" where as my consultancy says need to re-write the test again. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

kkvijay said:


> Hello Team
> 
> I have IELTS Scores overall 6.5 band and was attended on 08th June-2013, is this score valid now for 189 ?. Please help because the immigration site shows "Not less than 3Years" where as my consultancy says need to re-write the test again. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


+1 to what Jeeten said. Also, the requirement is 6+ in each IELTS module and not the overall score.


----------



## wonderful

Hi everyone,

I have been granted 189 visa last year n the EID is 30th june 2015.
I visited melbourne in oct 2014 for a week.
They considered my visit as a tourist. 
My question is .. Is my visa activated? 
I plan to permanently move to australian in dec 2015. Hence worried if my visa has been activated or not.

Kindly advise.

Thank you


----------



## Sameer1626

kkvijay said:


> Hello Team
> 
> I have IELTS Scores overall 6.5 band and was attended on 08th June-2013, is this score valid now for 189 ?. Please help because the immigration site shows "Not less than 3Years" where as my consultancy says need to re-write the test again. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


As Jeeten and Keeda said........

do look for your occupation's demand as well as there are many occupations which would require 7 band in each :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jeeten#80

WHO has communicated to you THAT "*They considered my visit as a tourist*"?


WHAT date was your VISA Granted?


IF IT was GRANTED prior to your VISIT to Australia, THEN you are good and no reason for concern.




wonderful said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been granted 189 visa last year n the EID is 30th june 2015.
> I visited melbourne in oct 2014 for a week.
> They considered my visit as a tourist.
> My question is .. Is my visa activated?
> I plan to permanently move to australian in dec 2015. Hence worried if my visa has been activated or not.
> 
> Kindly advise.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## shamsh

*IELTS score for 189 visa*

Hi,

Could any one please guide me, what is the IELTS score required for 189 visa filing.
I have scored Reading - 5.5, listing - 6.0, writing - 6.0 and speaking 5.5.

Not sure i am eligible for 189 visa filing, is there any way around ?


Thanks in advance


----------



## atmahesh

update your signature please



mahi31 said:


> Guys any update?
> Today its around more than 25days CO assigned. No call nothing.


----------



## KeeDa

shamsh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could any one please guide me, what is the IELTS score required for 189 visa filing.
> I have scored Reading - 5.5, listing - 6.0, writing - 6.0 and speaking 5.5.
> 
> Not sure i am eligible for 189 visa filing, is there any way around ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


With these scores you are not eligible. Neither for 189 nor 190. You need minimum 6.0 in each module.


----------



## andrew64

*Visa status transition*

Guys , I know it is too early to ask this question . 

I recently lodged the application , made the payment and uploaded documents except meds and PCC . 
And my application shows application received and below it say processing . 

What will be next change in the transition " processing " will change to … ? 

And when it is changed will i get an email or on any other request . Or do i need to continuously check my IMMI account . 

Planning to stay away from IMMI account and not login everyday to check LOL . 

Thanks why i am asking will i be notified by email on changes


----------



## shamsh

KeeDa said:


> With these scores you are not eligible. Neither for 189 nor 190. You need minimum 6.0 in each module.


Any other type of visa, i am eligible in Australia.

Thanks in advance

Shamsh


----------



## KeeDa

shamsh said:


> Any other type of visa, i am eligible in Australia.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Shamsh


None that I know of (that would allow you to work/ study). But, I am not sure. The immi website though should give you more information. Find a visa


----------



## shamsh

One more query from my side as:
for dependend, do IELTS scores matters...what i mean to ask. My IELTS score is Reading - 5.5, listing - 6.0, writing - 6.0 and speaking 5.5.

Could i apply as a dependent on my wifes application for 189 visa...with these type of IELTS score... / IELTS is not required for dependent ? 

Please advice

Thanks in advance
Shamsh


----------



## Jeeten#80

If your WIFE has the qualifying 60 points and eligible THEN your score is ok.


In this scenario you just need an overall score of 4.5 in IELTS to prove Functional English.





shamsh said:


> One more query from my side as:
> for dependend, do IELTS scores matters...what i mean to ask. My IELTS score is Reading - 5.5, listing - 6.0, writing - 6.0 and speaking 5.5.
> 
> Could i apply as a dependent on my wifes application for 189 visa...with these type of IELTS score... / IELTS is not required for dependent ?
> 
> Please advice
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Shamsh


----------



## kkvijay

Sameer1626 said:


> As Jeeten and Keeda said........
> 
> do look for your occupation's demand as well as there are many occupations which would require 7 band in each :fingerscrossed:


I am a Software Engineer with 6Years of experience and my IELTS are 6-6.5-6.5-6.5.
Not very sure how much required and i know 6.5 will not fetch any points.


----------



## Jeeten#80

As suggested by KeeDa, you should better read through the IMMI web-link shared below to understand the 189 subclass visa application and other related processes.


*Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)*


Also go through the attached document to derive your TOTAL points.





KeeDa said:


> None that I know of (that would allow you to work/ study). But, I am not sure. The immi website though should give you more information. Find a visa





shamsh said:


> One more query from my side as:
> for dependend, do IELTS scores matters...what i mean to ask. My IELTS score is Reading - 5.5, listing - 6.0, writing - 6.0 and speaking 5.5.
> 
> Could i apply as a dependent on my wifes application for 189 visa...with these type of IELTS score... / IELTS is not required for dependent ?
> 
> Please advice
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Shamsh


----------



## Jeeten#80

Minimum 6 in each skills is required to be eligible for 189.


BUT minimum 7 in each would fetch you 10 points and minimum 8 in each would fetch you 20 points.


Go through the attached document to derive your TOTAL points.


PLUS read through this link to understand the *Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)* process.



kkvijay said:


> I am a Software Engineer with 6Years of experience and my IELTS are 6-6.5-6.5-6.5.
> Not very sure how much required and i know 6.5 will not fetch any points.


----------



## kkvijay

Jeeten#80 said:


> Minimum 6 in each skills is required to be eligible for 189.
> 
> 
> BUT minimum 7 in each would fetch you 10 points and minimum 8 in each would fetch you 20 points.
> 
> 
> Go through the attached document to derive your TOTAL points.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jeeten, you are very helpful, I will try PTE this time, i heard its some what better than IELTS.


----------



## Sameer1626

kkvijay said:


> Jeeten#80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minimum 6 in each skills is required to be eligible for 189.
> 
> 
> BUT minimum 7 in each would fetch you 10 points and minimum 8 in each would fetch you 20 points.
> 
> 
> Go through the attached document to derive your TOTAL points.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jeeten, you are very helpful, I will try PTE this time, i heard its some what better than IELTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate,
> 
> PTE is not a piece of cake either but yeah many of us have cleared PTE in a single go and i hope the same for you as well.
> 
> All the best!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kariznin

Hi Guys

Just joined this forum today itself and read many threads related sub-class 189 visa. Kudos to all of you guys for pouring in your thoughts at one place and helping each other.

I have some doubts in the process of achieving PR under category sub-class 189. Hope you guys can help .

1. Does ACS deduct 1st 2 years of experience to decide "Skilled Requirement Met Date" criteria. I got to know about this when I read the complete ACS FAQ pdf. 

The example no 1 quoted there is actually resembles my case or actually my wife's case (she'll be the primary applicant as she has got better IELTS scores than mine and we can get points for the same).

She completed her MCA in Jan 2010 and started the curriculum training (on the job training in Feb 2010), she was on the payrolls of the company and was permanent employee but the designation was of Associate Trainee. So, going by that she has completed her 5 years of experience in Feb 2015 but as per ACS they'll take work experience which is actually started after completion of the Degree program i.e. after completion of 6th semester of MCA.

So, according to the above scenario MCA is completed in Aug 2010 and so the 5 years experience as Software Engineer will be completed by Aug 2015.

So, in this case if we apply for ACS right now and will it deduct 2 years of experience? And if so, we'll not be able to get points for work exp and we'll stand short of points.

Please advise.

2. Does sub class 189 visa has something for dependent visa or partner visa that will be for me in this case i.e. same rights/ facilities as the primary applicant. And if so, does the Visa stamping happens on the same time for both and both immigrate on the same time?


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN

Dear Admin,

I see a lot of irrelevant posts on this thread, I think this thread is for people who have ALREADY LODGED THEIR VISAS. Please look into it.


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN

Kariznin said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just joined this forum today itself and read many threads related sub-class 189 visa. Kudos to all of you guys for pouring in your thoughts at one place and helping each other.
> 
> I have some doubts in the process of achieving PR under category sub-class 189. Hope you guys can help .
> 
> 1. Does ACS deduct 1st 2 years of experience to decide "Skilled Requirement Met Date" criteria. I got to know about this when I read the complete ACS FAQ pdf.
> 
> The example no 1 quoted there is actually resembles my case or actually my wife's case (she'll be the primary applicant as she has got better IELTS scores than mine and we can get points for the same).
> 
> She completed her MCA in Jan 2010 and started the curriculum training (on the job training in Feb 2010), she was on the payrolls of the company and was permanent employee but the designation was of Associate Trainee. So, going by that she has completed her 5 years of experience in Feb 2015 but as per ACS they'll take work experience which is actually started after completion of the Degree program i.e. after completion of 6th semester of MCA.
> 
> So, according to the above scenario MCA is completed in Aug 2010 and so the 5 years experience as Software Engineer will be completed by Aug 2015.
> 
> So, in this case if we apply for ACS right now and will it deduct 2 years of experience? And if so, we'll not be able to get points for work exp and we'll stand short of points.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> 2. Does sub class 189 visa has something for dependent visa or partner visa that will be for me in this case i.e. same rights/ facilities as the primary applicant. And if so, does the Visa stamping happens on the same time for both and both immigrate on the same time?


pl post in the right thread,

hre

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club.html


----------



## HL1543

*Visa 189 grant time*

Hi all,

I lodged EOI for 189 visa Onshore 70 pts and was invited on the 27th of February. I had all the necessary health check done prior to lodging the visa application. I got CO on 20th of April asking only for PCC from Vietnam. I lodged in the PCC on 16th of May. As of today I have not heard anything from CO. 

Does anyone know if CO would only send out Request for Information after they have reviewed all of my documents, or do they require my PCC prior to checking the validity of other document?

Furthermore, I attached my PCC under both Penal Clearance and National Police Clearance, I wonder if CO would make any queries about that?

Also, Should I be worried that CO is taking a while to respond, getting quite anxious here.... 

timeline: 1/ EOI lodged 26/02/2015, 2/ Invitation 27/02/2015, 3/ CO sent Request for Information 20/04/2015, 4/ Request for information completed and sent in 16/05/2015

Many thanks


----------



## rameshkd

HL1543 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged EOI for 189 visa Onshore 70 pts and was invited on the 27th of February. I had all the necessary health check done prior to lodging the visa application. I got CO on 20th of April asking only for PCC from Vietnam. I lodged in the PCC on 16th of May. As of today I have not heard anything from CO.
> 
> Does anyone know if CO would only send out Request for Information after they have reviewed all of my documents, or do they require my PCC prior to checking the validity of other document?
> 
> Furthermore, I attached my PCC under both Penal Clearance and National Police Clearance, I wonder if CO would make any queries about that?
> 
> Also, Should I be worried that CO is taking a while to respond, getting quite anxious here....
> 
> timeline: 1/ EOI lodged 26/02/2015, 2/ Invitation 27/02/2015, 3/ CO sent Request for Information 20/04/2015, 4/ Request for information completed and sent in 16/05/2015
> 
> Many thanks


Looks like you've not gone through the threads much before posting this. There is absolutely no need to worry even if you don't hear back from the CO say until end of Jul.
Secondly, usually the CO donot go back and forth with the documents. They review your application and send all the requirements one shot, so you should not be getting any further requests for documents. You must have received an acknowledgement for the receipt of documents.


----------



## Jeeten#80

PTE-A and IELTS both are equally tough exams.


THE KEY is good preparation, understanding the exam pattern and knowing WHAT the examiners expect in IELTS AND how you are evaluated in PTE-A.


*Effective TIME Management is CRITICAL to success.*


Lately many people are doing good in PTE-A than IELTS.


REFER to PTE-A thread for more details and KNOW HOW's.


*PTE-A Exam*






kkvijay said:


> Thanks Jeeten, you are very helpful, I will try PTE this time, i heard its some what better than IELTS.





Jeeten#80 said:


> Minimum 6 in each skills is required to be eligible for 189.
> 
> 
> BUT minimum 7 in each would fetch you 10 points and minimum 8 in each would fetch you 20 points.
> 
> 
> Go through the attached document to derive your TOTAL points.


----------



## Jeeten#80

-- delete --


----------



## chikkubinil

I got delay mail today.my co didn't ask for any further documents does it mean that I get direct grant in July?pls reply


----------



## j_oz

chikkubinil said:


> I got delay mail today.my co didn't ask for any further documents does it mean that I get direct grant in July?pls reply


when did you lodge your application?


----------



## chikkubinil

April 24th


----------



## Jeeten#80

Every thing is very subjective.


We would know about this only in July / after you get contacted by CO.




chikkubinil said:


> I got delay mail today.my co didn't ask for any further documents does it mean that I get direct grant in July?pls reply


----------



## chikkubinil

Thank u


----------



## S000

I got delay mail after submitting CO requested documents.


----------



## andrew64

chikkubinil said:


> April 24th


have you front loaded all the documents including meds/pcc /form 80


----------



## chikkubinil

Yes except form80


----------



## r_alaa82

friends , today i received communication for adeliaide regarding my application :

They wrote like this , I am quoting
"Processing your application
I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional information. A
summary of the information required for each applicant and a more detailed description of
each requirement is included in the attached Request Checklist and Detail attachment"

They required only the following which i have not yet provided :
1- Health test for me .
2- health test for my wife.
3- Transcript of my wife to proof that the length of her study is more that 2 years taught in English, for her English functionality evidence. 

My question is , does that mean they are satisfied with the other documents i have provided , and they won't ask me for any further documents other than the ones listed above ?


----------



## Pradip11

Dear Friends,

We have lodged for 189 on 24th April, 2015 with 65 points. Its been almost 7 weeks and we have not been contacted by CO. When we applied we have not submitted form 80, as we have already submitted it when we applied for TR visa 2 years back. Since we are applying on our own and not taking any assistance of Agent, we thought we might not need to submit form 80, could someone clarify if it need to be submitted again or not. Also we read lot of people have received delay email, so we are wondering if we would receive the same or not. As per rule the visa should be finalized within 3 month of lodgement, so we are assuming we might not get delay email as it will not be 3 month of our visa application by the end of this june and only on 24th of July, 2015.

Also I have read that the visa cap is almost reached hence the new visas will be issued in next year, so my question is so as there need to be lot of visa to be issues early of fiscal year due to pile up, on what basis they will grant the visa, point basis or first come first serve basis.

Your assistance is highly appreciated.

Regards
Pradip


----------



## feroza hudwani

Dear All,

I have few questions after lodging visa application,
1- Where i can upload educational documents of my spouse? no option of educational document available under spouse required documents attachment, i assumed that they don't require spouse educational docs, please guide where i must attach spouse educational docs?

2- Where i must attach photos of each family member?

3- Do i need to do some thing after uploading all required documents? or i have to wait for their instructions?

Thx
Feroza


----------



## andrew64

*hello*

Just curious have they given the Visa for the people applied on January and February .


----------



## cocomart

Jeeten#80 said:


> Every thing is very subjective.
> 
> We would know about this only in July / after you get contacted by CO.


I lodge my visa last May5th.
Contacted by CO for PCC on may 26th.
Submitted my AFP clearance notification email that the hard docs would be posted to them on May 27th.
To date. No email notification if they already receive the AFP Certificate. The Australain Federal Police will be the to mail it directly to GPOX 2399 Adelaide SA 5000. 
Im getting worried.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline....





feroza hudwani said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have few questions after lodging visa application,
> 1- Where i can upload educational documents of my spouse? no option of educational document available under spouse required documents attachment, i assumed that they don't require spouse educational docs, please guide where i must attach spouse educational docs?
> 
> *[JEET] - * IF you aren't getting this option THEN upload it under your own Educational documents section. Title it accordingly.
> 
> Else wait for CO's request.
> 
> 
> 2- Where i must attach photos of each family member?
> 
> *[JEET] - * Look for First Standalone Attach document Button, select the Applicant and then select the Document Type as Photograph
> 
> 
> 
> 3- Do i need to do some thing after uploading all required documents? or i have to wait for their instructions?
> 
> *[JEET] - * Wait for further communication from DIBP. IDEALLY after submitting your VISA application online CO is assigned in about 45-60 days. THEN CO takes 2 weeks for further processing.
> 
> You may upload your Documents until your application is freezed by CO for processing.
> 
> ALSO after CO allocation IF CO requires/*finds**additional documents/*that some documents are missing**THEN CO will give you another 28 days to upload those documents. This 28 days deadline may be extended further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx
> Feroza


----------



## Jeeten#80

In an IDEAL scenario THEY ask FOR ALL missing/additional documents at one go, so THEY might NOT ask for any additional documents.


Are they satisfied with other documents THAT you have provided we don't know.






r_alaa82 said:


> friends , today i received communication for adeliaide regarding my application :
> 
> They wrote like this , I am quoting
> "Processing your application
> I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional information. A
> summary of the information required for each applicant and a more detailed description of
> each requirement is included in the attached Request Checklist and Detail attachment"
> 
> They required only the following which i have not yet provided :
> 1- Health test for me .
> 2- health test for my wife.
> 3- Transcript of my wife to proof that the length of her study is more that 2 years taught in English, for her English functionality evidence.
> 
> My question is , does that mean they are satisfied with the other documents i have provided , and they won't ask me for any further documents other than the ones listed above ?


----------



## r_alaa82

Thanks for the reply , i wish they won't further request any additional thing, i have send the email stating the reason that i didn't do the medical test yet, which is my wife pregnancy. and i mentioned that i need to add the newly born baby once comes to life and do the test to all of us.

finger crossed.




Jeeten#80 said:


> In an IDEAL scenario THEY ask FOR ALL missing/additional documents at one go, so THEY might NOT ask for any additional documents.
> 
> 
> Are they satisfied with other documents THAT you have provided we don't know.


----------



## Laxie

Hi,
I got an invitation for visa 189 and now lodging visa application. At this point, I noticed that I provided wrong duration for my internship under employment section of EOI. This internship is not related to my nominated occupation and does not affect my EOI points at all. Can I know fill in correct duration of internship in my visa application form, which is then different from what stated in EOI?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Its ALWAYS advisable to update/note down the correct Information whenever it comes to your knowledge.


IMO, you should fill in the correct duration of internship in your VISA application.


IF at all, CO notices this you can explain him/her THAT this had happened due to your oversight and hence filled the correct details in VISA application.







Laxie said:


> Hi,
> I got an invitation for visa 189 and now lodging visa application. At this point, I noticed that I provided wrong duration for my internship under employment section of EOI. This internship is not related to my nominated occupation and does not affect my EOI points at all. Can I know fill in correct duration of internship in my visa application form, which is then different from what stated in EOI?


----------



## hari_sudhan

chikkubinil said:


> Yes except form80



Hi, can you please let me know when was your CO assigned ?
I lodged my visa appln on May-8, so wanted to assess based on your timeline.

Thanks


----------



## Laxie

Jeeten#80 said:


> Its ALWAYS advisable to update/note down the correct Information whenever it comes to your knowledge.
> 
> 
> IMO, you should fill in the correct duration of internship in your VISA application.
> 
> 
> IF at all, CO notices this you can explain him/her THAT this had happened due to your oversight and hence filled the correct details in VISA application.


Hi,
Thank you for your reply. Should I also fill and submit form 1023 regarding the mistake?


----------



## evangelist

Pradip11 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> We have lodged for 189 on 24th April, 2015 with 65 points. Its been almost 7 weeks and we have not been contacted by CO. When we applied we have not submitted form 80, as we have already submitted it when we applied for TR visa 2 years back. Since we are applying on our own and not taking any assistance of Agent, we thought we might not need to submit form 80, could someone clarify if it need to be submitted again or not. Also we read lot of people have received delay email, so we are wondering if we would receive the same or not. As per rule the visa should be finalized within 3 month of lodgement, so we are assuming we might not get delay email as it will not be 3 month of our visa application by the end of this june and only on 24th of July, 2015.
> 
> Also I have read that the visa cap is almost reached hence the new visas will be issued in next year, so my question is so as there need to be lot of visa to be issues early of fiscal year due to pile up, on what basis they will grant the visa, point basis or first come first serve basis.
> 
> Your assistance is highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards
> Pradip


Form 80 and 1221 are not mandatory/required for all applicants. It's only when the CO asks for it, you need to provide it. Some applicants upload it upfront so that there is nothing on them.
Now that you have lodged your application and uploaded required docs, only thing to do is to wait for CO contact.

Form 80 and 1221 has nothing to do with applying independantly or thru agent. Its additional (detailed) information about the applicants, which maybe required by CO on a case to case basis.

In your case, you should ensure that when (and if) CO asks for forms 80/1221, you provide the correct information which is in line with your previous application (submitted 2 yrs back). Hope you have retained a copy of the same.

As for the visa cap, they might process your application but issue visa only after 01 July. Visa cap is reached, doesn't mean no backoffice processing will happen.


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

I applied visa 189 through agent. Can i track my visa status or can i access my immi account??


----------



## plug007

Rakesh Parmar said:


> I applied visa 189 through agent. Can i track my visa status or can i access my immi account??


You can check your IMMI account. Get credentials from your agent and check.


----------



## PakSpinKing

Rakesh Parmar said:


> I applied visa 189 through agent. Can i track my visa status or can i access my immi account??


Yes you can I did it, but its not advisable as CO may contact you instead of your agent.. I just logged in as a 'friend' of Applicant and after checking status I removed my id from immi account.


----------



## PakSpinKing

plug007 said:


> You can check your IMMI account. Get credentials from your agent and check.


Agents may never share their credentials, one can make his/hers own id and put required info (application id, written on visa application fee voucher etc)


----------



## chikkubinil

Today


----------



## tusharvatsa

*Other Relevant Forums*

Hi Guys,

I was wondering if there are any other relevant forums here as well, basically talking about:
1. After the grant is received
2. How to plan for the landing trip
3. Specific forums for Melbourne
4. Job search
5. How to manage the initial time there
6. Managing finances

It'd be great!!!


----------



## KeeDa

Rakesh Parmar said:


> I applied visa 189 through agent. Can i track my visa status or can i access my immi account??


Yes. There is a provision for this. You have to create a new account and import your original application into this one. Just make sure you don't make any changes. Your agent should be able to guide you on how to go about this.


----------



## Jeeten#80

This isn't required RATHER Not Applicable in this case.


REFER to following excerpt from page 1 of 1023 FORM.




> Several provisions of the Migration Act 1958 require you to inform the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (the department) of any incorrect information that you may have given:
> 
> • in your visa application;
> • on a passenger card; or
> • in response to a notice given to you by the department inviting you to comment on possible non-compliance with an obligation to correct incorrect information.
> 
> This obligation remains even if you are subsequently granted a visa.
> 
> This form should be used to inform the department of incorrect information that you may have provided in one of the situations outlined above.






Laxie said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for your reply. Should I also fill and submit form 1023 regarding the mistake?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*How to import an Application into your ImmiAccount!*


Refer to my following post on "*How to Import An Application:*"


*How to Import An Application*




Rakesh Parmar said:


> I applied visa 189 through agent. Can i track my visa status or can i access my immi account??


----------



## tusharvatsa

tusharvatsa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was wondering if there are any other relevant forums here as well, basically talking about:
> 1. After the grant is received
> 2. How to plan for the landing trip
> 3. Specific forums for Melbourne
> 4. Job search
> 5. How to manage the initial time there
> 6. Managing finances
> 
> It'd be great!!!


@Jeeten/Keeda..... I'm hopeful that you would be aware of some, if yes please share.


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

plug007 said:


> You can check your IMMI account. Get credentials from your agent and check.


Are you sure they provide login details. Once i have been told that they lodged appln through agent id and they wont provide login details.


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

PakSpinKing said:


> Yes you can I did it, but its not advisable as CO may contact you instead of your agent.. I just logged in as a 'friend' of Applicant and after checking status I removed my id from immi account.


Will this affect my application or will it update my communication details?


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF you don't MODIFY your details IT won't affect ANYTHING.


ALL communications would happen with your AGENT ONLY.





Rakesh Parmar said:


> Will this affect my application or will it update my communication details?


----------



## KeeDa

tusharvatsa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was wondering if there are any other relevant forums here as well, basically talking about:
> 1. After the grant is received
> 2. How to plan for the landing trip
> 3. Specific forums for Melbourne
> 4. Job search
> 5. How to manage the initial time there
> 6. Managing finances
> 
> It'd be great!!!


Your questions are not too specific, but this forum has had held these discussions before. In fact, a few of them are discussed in the sticky posts:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-things-you-need-do-before-you-emigrate.html

And many more in the platypus den (The Platypus Den - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/pl...ary-do-i-need-live-comfortably-australia.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/pl...xperiences-how-someone-got-job-australia.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/156067-starting-new-phase-major-fight-first-step.html

You can use the Search option on the top, or if you have any specific query, type it here.

All the best.


----------



## Jeeten#80

While scanning THE PHOTO place a small print of your name below the photo and scan it. 




feroza hudwani said:


> Thx a lot Jeet.
> I have been read term labeling photo before attachment, what is labeling photo?
> 
> Feroza


----------



## evangelist

I am asked to upload form 80, 1221 and CV by CO in 28 days.

When I applied for 457 back in year 2010, I had provided them my CV and 1221, which I don't have a copy of. I will have to create my CV again. Not a problem, but do I need to be extra cautious while re-drafting my CV as I had provided one 5 yrs back (which they may have access to?).


----------



## evangelist

KeeDa said:


> EOI: 75 points 23.Apr.2015 | Invited: 24.Apr.2015 | Visa Applied: __ | PCC1: __ | PCC2: __ | PCC Home Country: __ | Medicals: __ | Grant:.


Are you yet to lodge visa application? What are you waiting for?


----------



## KeeDa

evangelist said:


> Are you yet to lodge visa application? What are you waiting for?


 Yes, I am yet to lodge. Some personal matters. But I am sure I will lodge the visa sometime this weekend or next weekend at max.


----------



## sandygather

I had applied on 5th April and CO had asked for PCC. CO already rejected the PCC from the local police station. I am currently in Chicago and applied for my wife's PCC through consulate. Somehow her security clearance is not on file and so consulate sent request to Delhi RPO. Now it's been more then 3 weeks and I have not got anything from Delhi RPO. Tried calling them but no one picks call. Neither any reply to tons of emails sent to them.

Can anyone advice what should I do. Any contact person in Delhi RPO.


----------



## l0nglive

How much should we expect to pay agent? few thousands?


----------



## msgforsunil

*Filled Form 80: Extract all pages except signature page?*

Should I print the entire Form 80(18 pages), sign and then scan all the pages? Is there is any alternative?

Could not extract all the pages(from a filled-in form) except signature page(#17) into a new PDF.

Please help.

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## msgforsunil

l0nglive said:


> How much should we expect to pay agent? few thousands?


If it's for MARA, please refer https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/.


----------



## Jeeten#80

JUST fill ALL pages of FORM 80 online and THEN print ONLY the signature page (Page #17).

Sign it AND then scan it and merge it with the Original Form 80 and Delete the unsigned Page #17.

***Use PDFill Free PDF Tools to do this.





msgforsunil said:


> Should I print the entire Form 80(18 pages), sign and then scan all the pages? Is there is any alternative?
> 
> Could not extract all the pages(from a filled-in form) except signature page(#17) into a new PDF.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## timberlake

msgforsunil said:


> Should I print the entire Form 80(18 pages), sign and then scan all the pages? Is there is any alternative?
> 
> Could not extract all the pages(from a filled-in form) except signature page(#17) into a new PDF.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


The whole point of PDF forms are they can be filled online. Thus, I've filled 17 pages online and merged the scanned & signed 18th page. [ By online I mean soft copy]


----------



## andrew64

But it's clearly said in form 80 to write it with pen


----------



## casl111

Hi, I'm intending to lodge EOI for 189 under the ANZCO 221111 category.
I have a Bachelors Degree in Business Administration and I work as an accountant.
Further to that I have an associate membership with CPA.(Since I'm a Chartered accountant in srilanka)

My bachelor degree it self covers only 3/4 mandatory knowledge are. The other mandatory module covered under Chartered Accountant qualification exams.

I'm intending to claim 5 points for 3 years work experience to get my 60 points.
Bachelor degree Completion: 31/12/2011
Chartered Qualification Obtained:31/8/2012
Work Experience: March 2012 to Present

The worst case is to lodge the application by 31/8/2015. 

My question are
(1) if I lodge the EOI now, will it be a problem to get 3 year work experience.
Since CPA will consider both my qualifications for the skill assessment.

(2) If I get the CPA assessment now and lodge the application later. The work experience will appear only until June 2015. Can I produce a letter from the employer that I'm still employed by August.

Thanks


----------



## rameshkd

casl111 said:


> Hi, I'm intending to lodge EOI for 189 under the ANZCO 221111 category.
> I have a Bachelors Degree in Business Administration and I work as an accountant.
> Further to that I have an associate membership with CPA.(Since I'm a Chartered accountant in srilanka)
> 
> My bachelor degree it self covers only 3/4 mandatory knowledge are. The other mandatory module covered under Chartered Accountant qualification exams.
> 
> I'm intending to claim 5 points for 3 years work experience to get my 60 points.
> Bachelor degree Completion: 31/12/2011
> Chartered Qualification Obtained:31/8/2012
> Work Experience: March 2012 to Present
> 
> The worst case is to lodge the application by 31/8/2015.
> 
> My question are
> (1) if I lodge the EOI now, will it be a problem to get 3 year work experience.
> Since CPA will consider both my qualifications for the skill assessment.
> 
> (2) If I get the CPA assessment now and lodge the application later. The work experience will appear only until June 2015. Can I produce a letter from the employer that I'm still employed by August.
> 
> Thanks


From your question, I can infer you have not completed your skills assessment .Am I right ? If so, you cannot apply for EOI. You'll have to support your visa application as per the details provided in EOI. If your assessment outcomes change, your application will be rejected.
For Q2, as long as you're working in the same organisation & same job function, you can always show your additionally acquired work experience.


----------



## rameshkd

andrew64 said:


> But it's clearly said in form 80 to write it with pen


Doesn't matter. I typed in for 1221 and signed at the bottom. Accepted, no questions asked.


----------



## rameshkd

evangelist said:


> I am asked to upload form 80, 1221 and CV by CO in 28 days.
> 
> When I applied for 457 back in year 2010, I had provided them my CV and 1221, which I don't have a copy of. I will have to create my CV again. Not a problem, but do I need to be extra cautious while re-drafting my CV as I had provided one 5 yrs back (which they may have access to?).


The reason for requesting CV is they check your dates in each of the organisations you've worked. Sounds very illogical but that's what my agent told me.
So keep all your dates intact and try to put in the roles and responsibilities similar to the one submitted to ACS but do not copy paste.


----------



## andrew64

*new passport and medical*

Hi guys , 

i need to get a new passport by this week to travel another country . However , last week i have stupidly click the medical check and the e-medical letter is with the old passport number . After getting the new passport even i update immi , the medical check letter still remains with old passport number . Do i need to email or call immi to get an updated letter since CO has assigned to me yet. Thanks


----------



## rameshkd

andrew64 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> i need to get a new passport by this week to travel another country . However , last week i have stupidly click the medical check and the e-medical letter is with the old passport number . After getting the new passport even i update immi , the medical check letter still remains with old passport number . Do i need to email or call immi to get an updated letter since CO has assigned to me yet. Thanks


Not required to contact immi. You can fill up form 1023 and mention the change in your passport number.


----------



## andrew64

I haven't done the medical yet , but printed the letter with the old passport number . If I upload the form 1023 will I get able to get the updated letter


----------



## varundev

rameshkd said:


> Mate, can you provide the link for *"PLUS DIBP has confirmed that no further VISA's will be issued to callers who called them to check their application status."*


It means those fellas have chance to get visa who don't call to DIBP??? It is really confusing. I am sure that due to limitation or Empty of visa cap, Year ending and more calls from applicants made answer like this "PLUS DIBP has confirmed that no further VISA's will be issued to callers who called them to check their application status." (AS In above message)

I am sure they are under lot of stress due to more applications are coming before new year and they need to process all applications and process of grant is almost stopped and old applicants are approaching DIBP. 

There are few weeks to enter in new year and lot of grant for all are waiting. Greeting to all


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Correction !*


*ATTN:* *Andrew*

*Correction:*

You would have to submit Form 1022 *AND NOT* Form 1023 | As there is change in circumstance.

*AND NOT* that you have provided incorrect answers in VISA application.


* Form 1022 | Notification of changes in circumstances

* Form 1023 | Notification of incorrect answer(s)


REF: *Change of Circumstances*




rameshkd said:


> Not required to contact immi. You can fill up form 1023 and mention the change in your passport number.





andrew64 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> i need to get a new passport by this week to travel another country . However , last week i have stupidly click the medical check and the e-medical letter is with the old passport number . After getting the new passport even i update immi , the medical check letter still remains with old passport number . Do i need to email or call immi to get an updated letter since CO has assigned to me yet. Thanks


----------



## varundev

msgforsunil said:


> Should I print the entire Form 80(18 pages), sign and then scan all the pages? Is there is any alternative?
> 
> Could not extract all the pages(from a filled-in form) except signature page(#17) into a new PDF.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


Hello Sunil,

I can suggest that you need to take print of page where you need to signature.

You fill all pages in PDF format and split it from online tool and add scan copy of page 17 which will help to save money and make your work easy.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Probably the way I worded the sentence is causing the confusion (highlighted in *red* below).


*What I meant was THAT*,
Few people who had called DIBP to check their Application status WERE informed THAT VISA grants for this FY has been stopped for ALL applicants due to VISA Cap.




varundev said:


> It means those fellas have chance to get visa who don't call to DIBP??? It is really confusing. I am sure that due to limitation or Empty of visa cap, Year ending and more calls from applicants made answer like this "PLUS DIBP has confirmed that no further VISA's will be issued to callers who called them to check their application status." (AS In above message)
> 
> I am sure they are under lot of stress due to more applications are coming before new year and they need to process all applications and process of grant is almost stopped and old applicants are approaching DIBP.
> 
> There are few weeks to enter in new year and lot of grant for all are waiting. Greeting to all





Jeeten#80 said:


> There is no such link.
> 
> 
> BUT this is based on the contents of the DELAY emails that most of the VISA Applicants are getting.
> 
> *PLUS DIBP has confirmed that no further VISA's will be issued to callers who called them to check their application status.*
> 
> 
> *Regarding VISA Cap please see the following web-link:*
> 
> 
> *Fact sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Programme*





rameshkd said:


> Mate, can you provide the link for *"PLUS DIBP has confirmed that no further VISA's will be issued to callers who called them to check their application status."*


----------



## Jeeten#80

It doesn't matter, as many people have filled the soft copy online and just printed the signature (page #17), signed it and merged it with the original form and deleted the unsigned page #17.




andrew64 said:


> But it's clearly said in form 80 to write it with pen


----------



## Jeeten#80

Just submit *Form 1022 | Notification of changes in circumstances* first and then wait for their communication. In the same communication ask them regarding Medicals with OLD passport number.


AFTER this based on their reply take next steps.




andrew64 said:


> I haven't done the medical yet , but printed the letter with the old passport number . If I upload the form 1023 will I get able to get the updated letter


----------



## JK684

*Delay E-mail*

All, I got delay e-mail today after sending the PCC to CO on June 4th. here is the full text.

_Thank you for your email and the attached documents.

Please see the following information regarding your subclass 189 visa application.

The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa category are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for this category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter._


----------



## nicemathan

Dont worry buddy.

JULY will be the month which will shower grants.

If possibly look-up for the earlier 189 190 VISA applicant thread for this period last year you will get a fair bit of idea.

But that thread is closed currently.



JK684 said:


> All, I got delay e-mail today after sending the PCC to CO on June 4th. here is the full text.
> 
> _Thank you for your email and the attached documents.
> 
> Please see the following information regarding your subclass 189 visa application.
> 
> The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa category are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for this category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter._


----------



## varundev

JK684 said:


> All, I got delay e-mail today after sending the PCC to CO on June 4th. here is the full text.
> 
> _Thank you for your email and the attached documents.
> 
> Please see the following information regarding your subclass 189 visa application.
> 
> The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa category are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for this category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter._


I think there is hope for such skill category who can have chance to get grant in the current month. However only few weeks for new year do it doesn't matter at my end,


----------



## vmahajan25

guys question related to form 80 those who have already filled it.
1. If you have one name only, please write it in the ‘Family name’field. Should i write complete name in Family name field only, nothing in All Given Names section?
2. for passport they have asked date of issue and if this is original date of issue, if no give original date of issue? As mine passport got renewed couple of times, i am assuming i dont need to give issue date of my first passport as i am gibing current passport details only.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline..





vmahajan25 said:


> guys question related to form 80 those who have already filled it.
> 1. If you have one name only, please write it in the ‘Family name’field. Should i write complete name in Family name field only, nothing in All Given Names section?
> 
> *[JEET]* - Update it as it appears in your Passport.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. for passport they have asked date of issue and if this is original date of issue, if no give original date of issue? As mine passport got renewed couple of times, i am assuming i dont need to give issue date of my first passport as i am gibing current passport details only.
> 
> *[JEET]* - Provide your current passport "Date of issue".


----------



## vmahajan25

Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline..


Jeet thanks for the reply, my query in question 1 was whether i need to write my complete name(say Ram Kumar) next to Family Name column as mentioned in Note or it should as we normally do, Kumar in Family name and Ram in Given Name.

they have given note:
Note: If you have one name only, please write it in the ‘Family name’
field.


----------



## Jeeten#80

They have also mentioned "*Please provide your details as they appear in your official documents*".


So I would input the details as per my Passport.





vmahajan25 said:


> Jeet thanks for the reply, my query in question 1 was whether i need to write my complete name(say Ram Kumar) next to Family Name column as mentioned in Note or it should as we normally do, Kumar in Family name and Ram in Given Name.
> 
> they have given note:
> Note: If you have one name only, please write it in the ‘Family name’
> field.


----------



## feroza hudwani

Dear Jeet,
I have uploaded all required documents now what to do? is there any button on documents page for further process or it is done? Please guide i have to stay on same page or go to any other page.
Thx


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Correction to my earlier POSTS !*



*How can I update my address or passport details?* *See following Excerpt from IMMI website.*



> You must inform the department in writing or by telephone of any change of address for either you or your authorised recipient if your residential address will change for more than 14 days.
> 
> *It is important you notify us of any changes to your address or passport details as soon as possible.
> *
> 
> If you need to make any changes to your address or passport details you can notify us by one of the following methods:
> 
> 
> Online through your ImmiAccount.
> Complete and submit Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details
> Advise us in writing of your new address
> 
> 
> *Complete and submit* *Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details*
> 
> 
> *REF:* *How can I update my address or passport details?*







Jeeten#80 said:


> Just submit *Form 1022 | Notification of changes in circumstances* first and then wait for their communication. In the same communication ask them regarding Medicals with OLD passport number.
> 
> 
> AFTER this based on their reply take next steps.





andrew64 said:


> I haven't done the medical yet , but printed the letter with the old passport number . If I upload the form 1023 will I get able to get the updated letter





Jeeten#80 said:


> *ATTN:* *Andrew*
> 
> *Correction:*
> 
> You would have to submit Form 1022 *AND NOT* Form 1023 | As there is change in circumstance.
> 
> *AND NOT* that you have provided incorrect answers in VISA application.
> 
> 
> * Form 1022 | Notification of changes in circumstances
> 
> * Form 1023 | Notification of incorrect answer(s)
> 
> 
> REF: *Change of Circumstances*





rameshkd said:


> Not required to contact immi. You can fill up form 1023 and mention the change in your passport number.





andrew64 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> i need to get a new passport by this week to travel another country . However , last week i have stupidly click the medical check and the e-medical letter is with the old passport number . After getting the new passport even i update immi , the medical check letter still remains with old passport number . Do i need to email or call immi to get an updated letter since CO has assigned to me yet. Thanks


----------



## tusharvatsa

feroza hudwani said:


> Dear Jeet,
> I have uploaded all required documents now what to do? is there any button on documents page for further process or it is done? Please guide i have to stay on same page or go to any other page.
> Thx


Please ensure that you have pressed the SUBMIT button ( and it's no more highlighted) after you have attached all the documents.


----------



## Jeeten#80

FINAL step would be clicking *SUBMIT *button.




feroza hudwani said:


> Dear Jeet,
> I have uploaded all required documents now what to do? is there any button on documents page for further process or it is done? Please guide i have to stay on same page or go to any other page.
> Thx


----------



## andrew64

Jeeten#80 said:


> FINAL step would be clicking *SUBMIT *button.


Jeet , Feeroza ... Actually i am able to upload all the documents after submitting the application and payment only . 

Check the status of application whether your application status shows "Application received " 

And your EOI , will not have the apply visa button and you would have received an email from Skill select as application lodged . 

This what happened to my application , I consider as submitted please others correct me if i am wrong . Thanks


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Guys, I have a question.
*Is it necessary to upload photographs????*
_seniors please respond......._


----------



## Sameer1626

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Guys, I have a question.
> *Is it necessary to upload photographs????*
> _seniors please respond......._


Why are you asking this question mate????? 

When its mentioned in the checklist its mandatory we all have uploaded it. We end up spending a lot in this whole process and why we dont want to do such petty stuff......??

Kindlu upload your photo for smooth processing.


----------



## Sameer1626

andrew64 said:


> Jeet , Feeroza ... Actually i am able to upload all the documents after submitting the application and payment only .
> 
> Check the status of application whether your application status shows "Application received "
> 
> And your EOI , will not have the apply visa button and you would have received an email from Skill select as application lodged .
> 
> This what happened to my application , I consider as submitted please others correct me if i am wrong . Thanks


Hi andrew,

Yes you are *RIGHT!! *


----------



## Jeeten#80

Photographs are mandatory.


*How to Label the Photograph?*
While scanning place a small print of your Name below the photograph and scan it.


*Where to upload?*
Locate the First Standalone Attach Document Button, THEN Select the Applicant and NOW Select the Document Type as Photograph.





mhdnajamuddin said:


> Guys, I have a question.
> *Is it necessary to upload photographs????*
> _seniors please respond......._


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations on Submitting your Application |||*


You have done the RIGHT thing AND have moved ONE step closure to your VISA.


NOW the waiting game starts :juggle:.





andrew64 said:


> Jeet , Feeroza ... Actually i am able to upload all the documents after submitting the application and payment only .
> 
> Check the status of application whether your application status shows "Application received "
> 
> And your EOI , will not have the apply visa button and you would have received an email from Skill select as application lodged .
> 
> This what happened to my application , I consider as submitted please others correct me if i am wrong . Thanks


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Sameer1626 said:


> Why are you asking this question mate?????
> 
> When its mentioned in the checklist its mandatory we all have uploaded it. We end up spending a lot in this whole process and why we dont want to do such petty stuff......??
> 
> Kindly upload your photo for smooth processing.


I Knew that I have to upload photographs. However, my agent says it is not necessary. hence, I asked it on this forum as people like you and Jeeten can help me.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Jeeten#80 said:


> Photographs are mandatory.
> 
> 
> *How to Label the Photograph?*
> While scanning place a small print of your Name below the photograph and scan it.
> 
> 
> *Where to upload?*
> Locate the First Standalone Attach Document Button, THEN Select the Applicant and NOW Select the Document Type as Photograph.


Thanks Jeeten for your reply. I will upload it today ASAP.


----------



## lgucci

Hi!

I suggest that besides uploading the form 1023, you also update your new passport details in your online application. This link will give you all the info on how to do it: 

http://www.immi.gov.au/help-text/online-account/documents/update_passport_details.pdf

Cheers, 

lgucci



andrew64 said:


> I haven't done the medical yet , but printed the letter with the old passport number . If I upload the form 1023 will I get able to get the updated letter


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

Jeeten#80 said:


> *How can I update my address or passport details?* *See following Excerpt from IMMI website.*


Hello Jitendra,
Why didnot u apply for Victoria ss.


----------



## Jeeten#80

I had actually applied for VIC SS on 6th April 2015 and my application was rejected on 22nd May 2015.






Guriqbal Singh said:


> Hello Jitendra,
> Why didnot u apply for Victoria ss.


----------



## chikkubinil

I got delay mail two days back and I checked immi account it showing some documents not requird it does mean co assessed my other documents


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

Jeeten#80 said:


> I had actually applied for VIC SS on 6th April 2015 and my application was rejected on 22nd May 2015.


Please tell me the steps required to apply for Victoria ss. I m planning to apply for Victoria from next session.


----------



## Jeeten#80

REFER to the following web-link for the detailed procedure:


*State Nomination for Victoria*


You could have asked your query Directly (I would have answered) .






Guriqbal Singh said:


> Please tell me the steps required to apply for Victoria ss. I m planning to apply for Victoria from next session.


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

Jeeten#80 said:


> REFER to the following web-link for the detailed procedure:
> 
> 
> 
> You could have asked your query Directly (I would have answered) .


Hello Jeetendra,

I asked u about victoria because an agent told me that Victoria doesnot issue ss to software engineers. And also I noted that u passed the english test in the month of April and did not apply for Victoria and NSW ss.


----------



## summi

Hi,

I have lodged my visa on 11th march 2015 with all documents front uploaded except form 80.But till date i didn't get any update, neither CO allocated nor delay mail received.In my immi account the application status is application received and status update date is 1st may 2015.

What should i do. please advise me.

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## vixiv

Summi, can you share your details for visa type, and code? It is possible that if you from software line ...there is a visa limit issue.


----------



## summi

vixiv said:


> Summi, can you share your details for visa type, and code? It is possible that if you from software line ...there is a visa limit issue.


I have applied under visa 189 as software engineer (code 261313).
Please let me know in case you need any other details.

Thanks,
Summi


----------



## vixiv

Thx Summi, this a the fastest filling up code so guess you may have to wait till July. The category might have got filled up processing the cases of Feb and before.


----------



## vmahajan25

Guys one question, my friend has applied for 190 visa and under her spouse document uploads they have asked for Form 1221(Supplementary form required to support your visa application and to be completed by all applicants over 18 yrs of age).
I have applied for 189, but in my case under spouse upload section they havent asked any such form?

Is that bcoz of different visa category or what else could be the reason?


----------



## S000

When I login to my IMMI account it showing work experience- Australia evidence of( attach document)- Recommended. But I don,t have any experience and I have not claimed any points for it, then why it showing .. Already I uploaded required documents 1 month back.


----------



## batcoder0619

S000 said:


> When I login to my IMMI account it showing work experience- Australia evidence of( attach document)- Recommended. But I don,t have any experience and I have not claimed any points for it, then why it showing .. Already I uploaded required documents 1 month back.


It's the same case for all. No need to upload anything so don't worry.


----------



## Jeeten#80

I have actually appeared/cleared IELTS in March.


LATELY VIC has been rejecting SS Nomination for majority of ICT applicants.


All The Best with your Application!




Guriqbal Singh said:


> Hello Jeetendra,
> 
> I asked u about victoria because an agent told me that Victoria doesnot issue ss to software engineers. And also I noted that u passed the english test in the month of April and did not apply for Victoria and NSW ss.


----------



## bharat_17an

*How much time to get the visa grant after the medicals*

Hi,

Can you please let me know the approx time to get my visa grant

I have lodged my visa application on 3rd march 2015 and my medicals on 25th may 2015.. currently waiting for the visa grant.

can anyone let me know the time frame


----------



## summi

vixiv said:


> Thx Summi, this a the fastest filling up code so guess you may have to wait till July. The category might have got filled up processing the cases of Feb and before.


Thanks vixiv for quick reply,

But i am very much worried because no delay mail or no CO allocated yet. Is there anything need to worry about? Is there any other wayout to know about the current application status by making call or mail to them?

And the application status "*Application received*" is ok in immi account?


----------



## truetypezk

An update for those who waiting to clear security check, mine was just completed on 10/06/2015. It started somewhere in late April and team 13 contacted on 30/04/2015.

Took less than 1.5 months, faster than expected actually.

Seems a surprisingly high number from non-high risk countries are undergoing checks lately. Gd luck guys!

The email sounds promising, claims that "All we await now is a copy of your spouses new passport. Once this has been received we can finalise your application assuming that you wish to include your newborn after you have migrated to Australia." There is no reply after I have submitted the passport, as expected lol. Gotta call up and chase them hard on 1 July.


----------



## vixiv

Summi, either they have not processed your case at all or they may have finalized and you can get direct grant (provided pcc and medicals done). I cant say that... in absence of any CO contact, cant say where you should call adelaide or brisbane GSM. 

Maybe some seniors or more knowledgeable ppl in forum can respond.


----------



## tusharvatsa

summi said:


> Thanks vixiv for quick reply,
> 
> But i am very much worried because no delay mail or no CO allocated yet. Is there anything need to worry about? Is there any other wayout to know about the current application status by making call or mail to them?
> 
> And the application status "*Application received*" is ok in immi account?


This means that there is no CO allocation as yet. Once a CO is assigned the status would change to "Assessment in Progress".


----------



## summi

Thanks vixiv for your replies but can you suggest any name who can answer my questions.


----------



## mahi31

Hi Friends,

I have lodged visa on 21 march and on 26 march medical , but after 3 days I received a mail from Bupa for more medical investigation 603. Then I went for that as well for sputam & cultural test, now after 8 weeks of test now report of that test is negativity and everything is fine doc sent excellent report to immigration Dept. But I just checked on emedical portal showing 603 status incomplete what it means? Doctors said everything is fine nothing detect in medical. 
Can anyone tell what is means?


----------



## summi

What should i do now.. please suggest.


----------



## mandy2137

Jeeten#80 said:


> I have actually appeared/cleared IELTS in March.
> 
> 
> LATELY VIC has been rejecting SS Nomination for majority of ICT applicants.
> 
> 
> All The Best with your Application!


Hi Jeet,

Can we apply for any SS before appearing in English test?

Regards


----------



## atmahesh

no. You need atleast 6 in all section of IELTS exam to apply for NSW SS. Other states I believe will only consider 7 in IELTS.

have you appeared in exam?



mandy2137 said:


> Hi Jeet,
> 
> Can we apply for any SS before appearing in English test?
> 
> Regards


----------



## mandy2137

atmahesh said:


> no. You need atleast 6 in all section of IELTS exam to apply for NSW SS. Other states I believe will only consider 7 in IELTS.
> 
> have you appeared in exam?


Not yet, I scheduled PTE for next month...Does NSW not accept PTE?


----------



## Jeeten#80

No.


As English Language Test and Skills Assessment are Precursors for SS Applications.







mandy2137 said:


> Hi Jeet,
> 
> Can we apply for any SS before appearing in English test?
> 
> Regards


----------



## Jeeten#80

*NOT sure about this:*

BUT any of the following English language tests are accepted by DIBP, so MOST probably STATES shouldn't have any problem *unless specified*.


International English Language Testing System (IELTS)

Occupational English Test (OET)

Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-Based Test (TOEFL iBT)

Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic

Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test (also known as Certificate in Advanced English) (CAE) test (also known as Certificate in Advanced English).



*Which English language tests are accepted by the Department?*





mandy2137 said:


> Not yet, I scheduled PTE for next month...Does NSW not accept PTE?


----------



## mahi31

Hi Friends,

I have lodged visa on 21 march and on 26 march medical , but after 3 days I received a mail from Bupa for more medical investigation 603. Then I went for that as well for sputam & cultural test, now after 8 weeks of test now report of that test is negativity and everything is fine doc sent excellent report to immigration Dept. But I just checked on emedical portal showing 603 status incomplete what it means? Doctors said everything is fine nothing detect in medical.


----------



## atmahesh

perhaps technical glitch 



mahi31 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have lodged visa on 21 march and on 26 march medical , but after 3 days I received a mail from Bupa for more medical investigation 603. Then I went for that as well for sputam & cultural test, now after 8 weeks of test now report of that test is negativity and everything is fine doc sent excellent report to immigration Dept. But I just checked on emedical portal showing 603 status incomplete what it means? Doctors said everything is fine nothing detect in medical.


----------



## wonderful

Jeeten#80 said:


> WHO has communicated to you THAT "*They considered my visit as a tourist*"?
> 
> 
> WHAT date was your VISA Granted?
> 
> 
> IF IT was GRANTED prior to your VISIT to Australia, THEN you are good and no reason for concern.





Jeeten#80 said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> I have received my visa in oct 2014 n i made a weeks visit to melbourne in Nov 2014.
> After arriving we all need to fill up a form which asked me if i am moving here permanently or visiting. To which i didnt write any answer and later the immigration officer asked my stay and visa details n then marked the form as a visitor.
> Hence my concern if the visa has been activated or not?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## rameshkd

wonderful said:


> Jeeten#80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> I have received my visa in oct 2014 n i made a weeks visit to melbourne in Nov 2014.
> After arriving we all need to fill up a form which asked me if i am moving here permanently or visiting. To which i didnt write any answer and later the immigration officer asked my stay and visa details n then marked the form as a visitor.
> Hence my concern if the visa has been activated or not?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well your visa should be active as long as you have personally not asked for a cancelation or its tenure is over. you can still check on Vevo which will give your visa status.
Click to expand...


----------



## mahbub717

Hi Friends,
Today I have found a status change in my immi account. It was changed from "Application Received" to "Information Requested". But I have not received any mail yet. How will I know what information are requested? the "View correspondence" is also empty. very confused.


----------



## summi

Hi Mahbub717,

When did you apply for your visa?


----------



## mahbub717

24 april


----------



## summi

But after getting invitation, we have to apply for visa within 30 days from invitation date,but how is it possible that you applied for visa on 24th april.


----------



## hari_sudhan

summi said:


> But after getting invitation, we have to apply for visa within 30 days from invitation date,but how is it possible that you applied for visa on 24th april.


Invitation is valid for 60 days


----------



## hemanthrao

Hi I got the delay mail on 1st of june...
But my status is showing application received
some documents showing not required...
Nothing mentioned in the mail that my application is finalized etc...

Mail showing Position Number: 60000XXXX

GSM Visa Processing Officer

Skilled Support

Department of Immigration and Border Protection


Bit confused..CO allocated or not?


----------



## mahbub717

HI Friends,
I am in a big problem. I found that my email address was wrong. It was [email protected] instead of [email protected]. The CO requested for more information. But I didnt receive any email from him. Now I have corrected the email address. But How can I contact the CO to send me the email again? Need urgent help.


----------



## ambrish

*No more visas before 1st july??*

No more visa grants before 1st July 2015?? How true is this? They ran out of visas for this year someone is saying................



Someone please reply.really need a legitimate answer on this


----------



## Jeeten#80

You are good and there is no reason for concern. Your visa is activated.


They have marked the *Incoming Passenger Card (IPC)* as *Visitor* as you were just visiting and NOT moving permanently.


Did you hold any other Australian VISA simultaneously THAT time?

*IF NOT* then they allowed you in Australia on your PR Visa *ELSE WHY *would they allow in Australia WITHOUT any VISA.





wonderful said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> I have received my visa in oct 2014 n i made a weeks visit to melbourne in Nov 2014.
> After arriving we all need to fill up a form which asked me if i am moving here permanently or visiting. To which i didnt write any answer and later the immigration officer asked my stay and visa details n then marked the form as a visitor.
> Hence my concern if the visa has been activated or not?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes no further VISA's would be issued in Current FY due to VISA Cap and ALL applications will be processed starting from July. Many applicants have received DELAY emails.

Few people who had called DIBP to check their Application status WERE informed THAT VISA grants for this FY has been stopped due to VISA Cap.


*REF: * *Fact sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Programme*





ambrish said:


> No more visa grants before 1st July 2015?? How true is this? They ran out of visas for this year someone is saying................
> 
> 
> 
> Someone please reply.really need a legitimate answer on this


----------



## wonderful

Jeeten#80 said:


> You are good and there is no reason for concern. Your visa is activated.
> 
> 
> They have marked the *Incoming Passenger Card (IPC)* as *Visitor* as you were just visiting and NOT moving permanently.
> 
> 
> Did you hold any other Australian VISA simultaneously THAT time?
> 
> *IF NOT* then they allowed you in Australia on your PR Visa *ELSE WHY *would they allow in Australia WITHOUT any VISA.



Thanks jeeten..
Thats the reply i was waiting to receive ... Thanks again.


----------



## ambrish

Thanks for your reply. 
This is totally unfair of DIBP. This means the new rules will make things more slower and we might have to wait until august or may be more. Absolutely ridiculous. I lodged my visas in March. If the caps were going to be full, why on earth did they contact us after 15 may for more documentations. 
I dont think so there is any worst Immigration than Australian Immigration.


----------



## atmahesh

who told you that you will have to wait till August. They will issue a GRANT to you in July...

Sleep tight...and wait for first week of June.

Cheers,



ambrish said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> This is totally unfair of DIBP. This means the new rules will make things more slower and we might have to wait until august or may be more. Absolutely ridiculous. I lodged my visas in March. If the caps were going to be full, why on earth did they contact us after 15 may for more documentations.
> I dont think so there is any worst Immigration than Australian Immigration.


----------



## piyush1132003

ambrish said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> This is totally unfair of DIBP. This means the new rules will make things more slower and we might have to wait until august or may be more. Absolutely ridiculous. I lodged my visas in March. If the caps were going to be full, why on earth did they contact us after 15 may for more documentations.
> I dont think so there is any worst Immigration than Australian Immigration.


Mate, calm down!
They are one of the best in fact.

For Canadian PR, people literally had to wait for 3-4 years minimum.. And i know few people who waited for 10years and got to know that they application wont be processed and their application fee was refunded...think about it.

Oz is best in terms of immigration policies and timelines 

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## atmahesh

Yes that's true. This year no new visa will be issue under 190/189 category. 





ambrish said:


> No more visa grants before 1st July 2015?? How true is this? They ran out of visas for this year someone is saying................
> 
> 
> 
> Someone please reply.really need a legitimate answer on this


----------



## vistad90

Hi Folks,
First of all congratulations on passing thru EOI and all the best for VISA.
I Submitted EOI on 23rd May under 263111 category with 60 points for 189 visa . Fingers crossed to get picked up on 19th June. My query is if it gets picked up on 19th, and I decide to lodge visa before 30th of JUNE, do I have to pay the revised amount ? Pricing estimate is now showing revised rate only even if we select date as 20th June 2015. 6160 AUD for 189 visa with spouse and 1 child. 

Coming to payment method, I'm confused on the total amount 347,500.00 shown in pricing estimate. Assuming it is without surcharge on credit card payment. Why is this amount so high? is it because of currency exchange charges ? Which is the best payment method to pay visa fee. I have a friend who is currently on work visa (not PR, dont know the exact ) . Is it possible to ask him to pay using his australian card and I give equivalent amount to his family in India ? Its helpful for both of us in saving the exchange charges, isnt it not? Also can any one who paid using citibank card and icici travel card give a breakup on the exchange rate ?

Thanks,


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline...





vistad90 said:


> Hi Folks,
> First of all congratulations on passing thru EOI and all the best for VISA.
> I Submitted EOI on 23rd May under 263111 category with 60 points for 189 visa . Fingers crossed to get picked up on 19th June. My query is if it gets picked up on 19th, and I decide to lodge visa before 30th of JUNE, do I have to pay the revised amount ? Pricing estimate is now showing revised rate only even if we select date as 20th June 2015. 6160 AUD for 189 visa with spouse and 1 child.
> 
> *[JEET] -* IF you Apply for VISA before 30 June 2015 @ 19:29 hrs IST, you won't have to pay revised fees.
> 
> 
> 
> Coming to payment method, I'm confused on the total amount 347,500.00 shown in pricing estimate. Assuming it is without surcharge on credit card payment. Why is this amount so high? is it because of currency exchange charges ? Which is the best payment method to pay visa fee. I have a friend who is currently on work visa (not PR, dont know the exact ) . Is it possible to ask him to pay using his australian card and I give equivalent amount to his family in India ? Its helpful for both of us in saving the exchange charges, isnt it not? Also can any one who paid using citibank card and icici travel card give a breakup on the exchange rate ?
> 
> 
> *[JEET] -* Pay the VISA fees with the help of your friend who is in Australia. BEST option.
> 
> Else go for ICICI Bank Travel Card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## shorefisher

*hi*

[JEET] - IF you Apply for VISA before 30 June 2015 @ 19:29 hrs IST, you won't have to pay revised fees.

Please let me know where the new visa fees information has been published?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Visa Application Charges from 1 July 2015*




shorefisher said:


> [JEET] - IF you Apply for VISA before 30 June 2015 @ 19:29 hrs IST, you won't have to pay revised fees.
> 
> Please let me know where the new visa fees information has been published?


----------



## About2013

Hi Friends,

Need Urgent Help regarding form 80, Can i update the information filled in that i means address. As i just noticed my agent fill one wrong address in (Que : 18 of form 80) , which is not associated to me. 

How i will fix this Help Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Thanks,
Rohan


----------



## Worldcup2015

Hello Experts,

I read that most of the people have uploaded form 80 and 1221 before CO contacted. My query is, I have two dependents, mother and wife, so I need to fill form 80 for all OR only main applicant ??

Thanks,
WC


----------



## piyush1132003

Worldcup2015 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I read that most of the people have uploaded form 80 and 1221 before CO contacted. My query is, I have two dependents, mother and wife, so I need to fill form 80 for all OR only main applicant ??
> 
> Thanks,
> WC


For all of the migrating dependents.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## msgforsunil

*3 years diploma taking 5 years to complete.*

If a 3 years diploma course has taken 5 years to complete(because of backlogs or not taken up exams) and one has attended only 3 years of regular class in college. 

What should be mentioned in form80 in education details? Should it be the 3 year period or 5 year period? 

In general, where should we mention 3 year period and where should we mention 5 year period?

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## vistad90

Thanks Jiten... Any info on exchange rate on icici and citibank to really understand how much troubling a friend worth ?

Thanks..


----------



## sivatejag

*Lodged 189 in May 2015*

Hi All - 

I had lodged 189 VISA on May 7th 2015 and thus far CO has not been assigned to my case. Are there any other applicants in the same boat as mine? How long does it typically take for a CO to be assigned?

Also I had been assigned a bridging VISA. I also have a valid 457 VISA which is valid for 3 more years. I made a short visit back to India and came back to Australia which makes the Bridge VISA void. Should I be re-activating my bridge VISA?

Also my partner and kid got a bridging VISA but they chose to remain in India for sometime. I had notified of the change in address for my wife and kid. Are there any other steps to be taken for their PR application?

Please advise.


----------



## msgforsunil

vistad90 said:


> Thanks Jiten... Any info on exchange rate on icici and citibank to really understand how much troubling a friend worth ?
> 
> Thanks..


Citibank no more offers "prepaid forex card for Australia". Confirmed this from Citibank.


----------



## vistad90

msgforsunil said:


> Citibank no more offers "prepaid forex card for Australia". Confirmed this from Citibank.


Yeah I know that, I was actually asking for citibank credit card charges when used for international transaction and ICICI travel card charges.


----------



## rameshkd

About2013 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need Urgent Help regarding form 80, Can i update the information filled in that i means address. As i just noticed my agent fill one wrong address in (Que : 18 of form 80) , which is not associated to me.
> 
> How i will fix this Help Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Thanks,
> Rohan


Yes, submit form 1023 (Notification of Incorrect Information), mention that it was a genuine typo.


----------



## rameshkd

Worldcup2015 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I read that most of the people have uploaded form 80 and 1221 before CO contacted. My query is, I have two dependents, mother and wife, so I need to fill form 80 for all OR only main applicant ??
> 
> Thanks,
> WC


If you wish to front load form 80, do it for all applicants. 1221 would be required if you have extensive travel history. So, out of you, your wife & mother submit 1221 for those with a travel history.


----------



## rameshkd

msgforsunil said:


> If a 3 years diploma course has taken 5 years to complete(because of backlogs or not taken up exams) and one has attended only 3 years of regular class in college.
> 
> What should be mentioned in form80 in education details? Should it be the 3 year period or 5 year period?
> 
> In general, where should we mention 3 year period and where should we mention 5 year period?
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


You should refer to the degree certificate you got. It should have a commencement date and the date the degree was awarded. 
If I were you, I would put the dates as on the certificate, this is not to conceal any information but to keep everything aligned and not create confusions.


----------



## rameshkd

vistad90 said:


> Yeah I know that, I was actually asking for citibank credit card charges when used for international transaction and ICICI travel card charges.


I paid up in March using Citi Card for myself & wife. The total was about 266,000 exchange rate ~49


----------



## Alena123

rameshkd said:


> I paid up in March using Citi Card for myself & wife. The total was about 266,000 exchange rate ~49


I paid 178000 yesterday for me using travel card


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Alena123 said:


> I paid 178000 yesterday for me using travel card


I paid INR 3,25,000 for me, my wife and my son on may 22nd


----------



## Pradip11

Hi Friends,

i applied on 24th April with 65 points. I have been contacted by CO requesting additional document. I have been asked to provide evidence of professional year. I have already submitted full assessment document certified by IPA where it is clearly mentioned that I have completed one year professional year. I think now they need the document from my institution from where I did the professional year. But when I try to upload it to the documents in immi account, i can not load the document, there is some error. So I have send the document to the email address CO have provided. Is it ok to send via email.

I was hoping they might ask for form 80 as we have not submitted them (which is not mandatory and as well as we have submitted them while applying TR 2 years back), I was also hoping they might ask for my spouse functional english IELTS / PTE score as we have only provided letter from the university where the study was completed stating that all course taught was in English (She has Masters Degree in Finance). But ironically we were asked to provide evidence of Professional Year which we believe we have already provided when we provided full assessment from IPA, so is there a chance the other documents will be asked in future.

All your response is welcome.

Thanks
Pradip


----------



## rameshkd

Pradip11 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> i applied on 24th April with 65 points. I have been contacted by CO requesting additional document. I have been asked to provide evidence of professional year. I have already submitted full assessment document certified by IPA where it is clearly mentioned that I have completed one year professional year. I think now they need the document from my institution from where I did the professional year. But when I try to upload it to the documents in immi account, i can not load the document, there is some error. So I have send the document to the email address CO have provided. Is it ok to send via email.
> 
> I was hoping they might ask for form 80 as we have not submitted them (which is not mandatory and as well as we have submitted them while applying TR 2 years back), I was also hoping they might ask for my spouse functional english IELTS / PTE score as we have only provided letter from the university where the study was completed stating that all course taught was in English (She has Masters Degree in Finance). But ironically we were asked to provide evidence of Professional Year which we believe we have already provided when we provided full assessment from IPA, so is there a chance the other documents will be asked in future.
> 
> All your response is welcome.
> 
> Thanks
> Pradip


Generally No, the CO usually goes through the application and demand all documents together.


----------



## truetypezk

Finally got my 189 grants ard 2pm AEST, gd luck to all those who are still waiting!


----------



## chikkubinil

When you lodge your application?


----------



## rameshkd

truetypezk said:


> Finally got my 189 grants ard 2pm AEST, gd luck to all those who are still waiting!


Congratulations mate. Good thing is they seem to have started from top of the stack


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*



*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


truetypezk said:


> Finally got my 189 grants ard 2pm AEST, gd luck to all those who are still waiting!


----------



## cocomart

truetypezk said:


> Finally got my 189 grants ard 2pm AEST, gd luck to all those who are still waiting!


Congrats. Best of luck fellow migrants. ☺


----------



## truetypezk

rameshkd said:


> Congratulations mate. Good thing is they seem to have started from top of the stack


Thanks, yeah mine has been stacked away for quite a while. Finally got popped lol.

That said, I really don't understand how their q works. Seems to be micro-random yet marco-orderly. The guys who designed the system must be suffering from schizophrenia to instill the randomness into a straightforward process.

I work in an eGovernment software company yet I can't second-guess their process. Assuming the software devs are rational, my best guess is that case assignment is done in batches and DIBP prints out everything then manually process them in some arbitrary order, like a hospital registration desk lol.


----------



## Jeeten#80

* People have sent documents requested by CO via email and those have been acknowledged. If there is any issue THEN CO will contact you. So nothing to worry.


* IDEALLY CO will ask for ALL missing/additional documents in one go.





Pradip11 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> i applied on 24th April with 65 points. I have been contacted by CO requesting additional document. I have been asked to provide evidence of professional year. I have already submitted full assessment document certified by IPA where it is clearly mentioned that I have completed one year professional year. I think now they need the document from my institution from where I did the professional year. But when I try to upload it to the documents in immi account, i can not load the document, there is some error. So I have send the document to the email address CO have provided. Is it ok to send via email.
> 
> I was hoping they might ask for form 80 as we have not submitted them (which is not mandatory and as well as we have submitted them while applying TR 2 years back), I was also hoping they might ask for my spouse functional english IELTS / PTE score as we have only provided letter from the university where the study was completed stating that all course taught was in English (She has Masters Degree in Finance). But ironically we were asked to provide evidence of Professional Year which we believe we have already provided when we provided full assessment from IPA, so is there a chance the other documents will be asked in future.
> 
> All your response is welcome.
> 
> Thanks
> Pradip


----------



## hari_sudhan

truetypezk said:


> Thanks, yeah mine has been stacked away for quite a while. Finally got popped lol.
> 
> That said, I really don't understand how their q works. Seems to be micro-random yet marco-orderly. The guys who designed the system must be suffering from schizophrenia to instill the randomness into a straightforward process.
> 
> I work in an eGovernment software company yet I can't second-guess their process. Assuming the software devs are rational, my best guess is that case assignment is done in batches and DIBP prints out everything then manually process them in some arbitrary order, like a hospital registration desk lol.


First of all CONGRATS 

Just a question, it has been said time and again that visa grants have been stalled due to cap limit and wll resume only after July 1st. 
That being the case, how did this grant happen ... just curious to know if it has resumed


----------



## msgforsunil

rameshkd said:


> You should refer to the degree certificate you got. It should have a commencement date and the date the degree was awarded.
> If I were you, I would put the dates as on the certificate, this is not to conceal any information but to keep everything aligned and not create confusions.


Generally in Karnataka, the degree(bachelor or masters) certificate comes in the next calendar year after the completion. And there is no mention of the commencement date.


----------



## Laxie

Hi guys,
Do we need to submit certified copies of ALL Australian visas we've got so far? During my last months as a student in OZ, I applied for and got a *Tourist visa (676 class)* but the visa was never printed on my passport. As such, I cannot recall the grant and expiry date. I remember that the visa officer just called and informed me about the outcome back then.
How should I go about with this? I'm really worried now (


----------



## varundev

truetypezk said:


> Finally got my 189 grants ard 2pm AEST, gd luck to all those who are still waiting!


:whoo:

congratulations


----------



## indian1988

truetypezk said:


> Finally got my 189 grants ard 2pm AEST, gd luck to all those who are still waiting!


Congratulations mate...all the best for future!!!..


----------



## dpskarki

truetypezk said:


> Finally got my 189 grants ard 2pm AEST, gd luck to all those who are still waiting!


Hey man when did you apply your 189 visa


----------



## mahi31

Congrats dear.....lane:






truetypezk said:


> Finally got my 189 grants ard 2pm AEST, gd luck to all those who are still waiting!


----------



## ambrish

*189 Grants in June?*

Finally someone got a grant in June for 189. Does this indicate that there may be some grants for 189 visa before June 30.


----------



## elbedewy

truetypezk said:


> Thanks, yeah mine has been stacked away for quite a while. Finally got popped lol.
> 
> That said, I really don't understand how their q works. Seems to be micro-random yet marco-orderly. The guys who designed the system must be suffering from schizophrenia to instill the randomness into a straightforward process.
> 
> I work in an eGovernment software company yet I can't second-guess their process. Assuming the software devs are rational, my best guess is that case assignment is done in batches and DIBP prints out everything then manually process them in some arbitrary order, like a hospital registration desk lol.


Congrats man .... finally catch your boat in the deep sea ... hope we all catch the ship:heh: 
Do you have children in your application ??
How many person in your lodge? And your occupation code please...


----------



## rameshkd

ambrish said:


> Finally someone got a grant in June for 189. Does this indicate that there may be some grants for 189 visa before June 30.


From what I read earlier on these threads, when they say all grants have exhausted its actually not true. They keep a few grants handy, may be in 20s & 30s. These are then granted to those who have their PCC or meds expiring soon, so as to give them some time to make an entry.
Not sure, if those grants are being released now.


----------



## rameshkd

truetypezk said:


> Thanks, yeah mine has been stacked away for quite a while. Finally got popped lol.
> 
> That said, I really don't understand how their q works. Seems to be micro-random yet marco-orderly. The guys who designed the system must be suffering from schizophrenia to instill the randomness into a straightforward process.
> 
> I work in an eGovernment software company yet I can't second-guess their process. Assuming the software devs are rational, my best guess is that case assignment is done in batches and DIBP prints out everything then manually process them in some arbitrary order, like a hospital registration desk lol.


btw did you receive a delay mail before the grant ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF you are aspiring for DIRECT GRANT OR want to cut down on CO communication,

THEN I would suggest you should upload FORM 80 for ALL applicants above 18 years OLD, WHILE uploading other documents.


*Refer to my following post for details:*


*Form 80 —Personal particulars for character assessment WHY??*





Worldcup2015 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I read that most of the people have uploaded form 80 and 1221 before CO contacted. My query is, I have two dependents, mother and wife, so I need to fill form 80 for all OR only main applicant ??
> 
> Thanks,
> WC


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF you want you may upload another copy of FORM 80 by naming it appropriately LIKE UPDATED Form 80.

OR IF CO allocated THEN send an email to CO detailing this issue and based on the reply take next steps.


This is no MAJOR reason for concern.




About2013 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need Urgent Help regarding form 80, Can i update the information filled in that i means address. As i just noticed my agent fill one wrong address in (Que : 18 of form 80) , which is not associated to me.
> 
> How i will fix this Help Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Thanks,
> Rohan


----------



## Jeeten#80

...IMO...


*There are always 2 Dates (which confuses us):*


*1 - Date when the Degree/Diploma course classes/lectures completed.* When you last attended classes for regular classes/lectures.


*2 - Date when the Degree was finally awarded.* When you finally received your Degree certificate / Final pass result.


*NOW coming back to your query (I would do the following):*

* FORM 80 - Q21 - "To Date" - Update it with the date you last attended classes for regular classes/lectures.

THEN in *Part T – Additional information* Q 55 - Mention the Date when the Degree was finally awarded as you took 5 years to complete (because of backlogs or not taken up exams).






msgforsunil said:


> If a 3 years diploma course has taken 5 years to complete(because of backlogs or not taken up exams) and one has attended only 3 years of regular class in college.
> 
> What should be mentioned in form80 in education details? Should it be the 3 year period or 5 year period?
> 
> In general, where should we mention 3 year period and where should we mention 5 year period?
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## Jeeten#80

Just ask your friend to pay for you and then settle it with him. This is the best case scenario.


IF I had this option THEN definitely I would have exercised it.





vistad90 said:


> Thanks Jiten... Any info on exchange rate on icici and citibank to really understand how much troubling a friend worth ?
> 
> Thanks..


----------



## yung103

Guys, 

Finally I have a good news to share, my visa has been granted today!! 

Thanks again for your support during the entire process. 


Joe


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*



*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




yung103 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I have a good news to share, my visa has been granted today!!
> 
> Thanks again for your support during the entire process.
> 
> 
> Joe


----------



## indian1988

yung103 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I have a good news to share, my visa has been granted today!!
> 
> Thanks again for your support during the entire process.
> 
> 
> Joe


Congrats mate...all the best for future!!!


----------



## hungvn89

Laxie said:


> Hi guys,
> Do we need to submit certified copies of ALL Australian visas we've got so far? During my last months as a student in OZ, I applied for and got a *Tourist visa (676 class)* but the visa was never printed on my passport. As such, I cannot recall the grant and expiry date. I remember that the visa officer just called and informed me about the outcome back then.
> How should I go about with this? I'm really worried now (


You can track the trip using the airport stamp, that's what I did.

By the way, our pathway was very similar. I took IELTS on 23 May 2015 too, got 8 overall and all band above 7 as well. I am a full member of CPA Australia, currently awaiting their migration assessment for External Auditor 221223. My partner is currently awaiting ACS assessment for ICT Business Analyst and PTE-A exam to claim the 5-point partner skill. Hopefully, I can lodge my EOI by end of June when the outcomes are known.

Please keep us updated about the progress. Are you in HCM or HN?


----------



## ting2015

yung103 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I have a good news to share, my visa has been granted today!!
> 
> Thanks again for your support during the entire process.
> 
> 
> Joe


That's great news....i initially thought that everyone has to wait till July..
what a great news really

congratulations mate !!


----------



## frank16

That is great news. Two people got grants today!


----------



## truetypezk

hari_sudhan said:


> First of all CONGRATS
> 
> Just a question, it has been said time and again that visa grants have been stalled due to cap limit and wll resume only after July 1st.
> That being the case, how did this grant happen ... just curious to know if it has resumed


I believe what DIBP means is the quota is ALMOST reached. Our case was kind of special as my wife is pregnant (EDD end Sep) and we intend to deliver in Oz. 

We have mentioned this to the COs for a few times and I guess they decided to be nice to us so that we can have some time to plan before my wife can't take planes anymore.

Anyway it is really nice to see that they have a softer side. I believe most people won't have problem waiting for 3 more weeks, but if you are really in a rush for some genuine reason, you should call up and see if they can make an exception for you.


----------



## truetypezk

rameshkd said:


> btw did you receive a delay mail before the grant ?


No I only received an email on 10 June saying that my departmental check has been completed and they could finalise the application after I submit my wife's new passport.

I guess you are right, they do keep a small number of grants for those who really need them. For most people who can still afford to wait for a few weeks, the grants will come in July.


----------



## drn

Congratulation....

I got a delay mail today 



yung103 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I have a good news to share, my visa has been granted today!!
> 
> Thanks again for your support during the entire process.
> 
> 
> Joe


----------



## truetypezk

yung103 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I have a good news to share, my visa has been granted today!!
> 
> Thanks again for your support during the entire process.
> 
> 
> Joe


Congrats! Guess today is our lucky day.

U happen to have some special circumstance that possibly indicates an urgent grant?


----------



## varundev

yung103 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I have a good news to share, my visa has been granted today!!
> 
> Thanks again for your support during the entire process.
> 
> 
> Joe


Congratulations Mate


----------



## vram

Great to see some people getting visa grants. I just have a question. Is it even possible to get band 8 in all sections in IELTS?. I have done it three times and i am always missing in writing. I get 7.5 for writing and all others are like 8 and 9's

Thanks in advance


----------



## rameshkd

vram said:


> Great to see some people getting visa grants. I just have a question. Is it even possible to get band 8 in all sections in IELTS?. I have done it three times and i am always missing in writing. I get 7.5 for writing and all others are like 8 and 9's
> 
> Thanks in advance


I've myself attempted IELTS thrice but failed to get 8 in all, I've achieved 8 & 9 in read, writing individually. 
Are you trying to challenge IELTS or aiming for 20 points . If 20 points, give PTE a go, it's much easier though not simpler due to it's online mode of examination.


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulations Joe

Good to see you have got your grant.

Worth a wait   

Enjoy the moment.

So, when are planning to move. Do send a PM, with your contact details if possible lets stay in touch.



yung103 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I have a good news to share, my visa has been granted today!!
> 
> Thanks again for your support during the entire process.
> 
> 
> Joe


----------



## nicemathan

It is not impossible to get IELTS band 8 but I have some not so good opinion about their entire system of booking for exams; waiting for results and revaluation procedures.

If you are aiming for 20 points then I would suggest go for PTE-A. 



vram said:


> Great to see some people getting visa grants. I just have a question. Is it even possible to get band 8 in all sections in IELTS?. I have done it three times and i am always missing in writing. I get 7.5 for writing and all others are like 8 and 9's
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## vram

Hi thanks a lot for the replies. I am going to try IELTS the fourth time tomorrow in order to get band 8 in all sections. I tried the practice test for PTE but i feel it is a bit different to IELTS. Since PTE has test dates everyday and IELTS only one in three weeks, I will try IELTS first and then PTE. So i am giving IELTS a try tomorrow for the fourth time and lets see if i can get band 8 this time for writing. 

Thanks a lot for the replies and i will let you know the results of the test.


----------



## feroza hudwani

Hi All,

I have one urgent question that i have uploaded all required documents and confused that do i have to press submit button before uploading page or it is done and no need to do any thing after uploading documents.

Thanks
Feroza


----------



## nicemathan

No need to press the submit button in the front page. Just keep uploading the documents in the uploading section after clicking on the TRF alphanumeric number.



feroza hudwani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one urgent question that i have uploaded all required documents and confused that do i have to press submit button before uploading page or it is done and no need to do any thing after uploading documents.
> 
> Thanks
> Feroza


----------



## rohansingh2323

Jeeten#80 said:


> Found following Excerpt from IMMI website, which states that *A translator outside Australia does not need to be accredited*, IF they provide the required details THEN no problem.


Thanks Jitendra for all your quick replies, I swa your profile You are also from Pune.


----------



## KeeDa

IELTS or PTE, there is a a lot of practice and a technique to successfully pass these tests. Apart from practice and a lot of studying on ieltsblog, ielts net, etc (I even forgot which all sources I used), the most useful was Ryan Higgins' video tutorials. They are all out there on youtube. Search for Ryan Higgins or IELTS Ryan (thats his username I believe).


----------



## feroza hudwani

Dear Nicemathan,
I have uploaded all required documents now what should i do,What will happen now and how will they know that i have uploaded all required documents? will they acknowledge me for documents uploading?
very confusing
Thanks.


----------



## mahi31

Hope fully we got more grants on Monday


----------



## r_alaa82

Friends
I have received a call from the co asking me to provide remaining documents which were only the medical test for me and my spouse.
i replied to him that my wife is pregnent and we are expecting the baby these days. He replied back as follow

"As such, your application has been deferred until after the birth of the child.
The following information will then be required:
·*********Form 1022 (regarding the birth of the child)
·*********Passport (child)
·*********Birth Certificate (child)
·*********Medicals (all applicants)"

My question is how would i upload the child documents while there is no option activated to it?
And how would i do the test before printing medical test sheet from system , which then shoud allow the medical center to upload the result?
Infact i have asked the co similar question but he didnt answer,he just sent a breif email as stated above..
appreciate your input .
thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

---Delete----




r_alaa82 said:


> Friends
> I have received a call from the co asking me to provide remaining documents which were only the medical test for me and my spouse.
> i replied to him that my wife is pregnent and we are expecting the baby these days. He replied back as follow
> 
> "As such, your application has been deferred until after the birth of the child.
> The following information will then be required:
> ·*********Form 1022 (regarding the birth of the child)
> ·*********Passport (child)
> ·*********Birth Certificate (child)
> ·*********Medicals (all applicants)"
> 
> My question is how would i upload the child documents while there is no option activated to it?
> And how would i do the test before printing medical test sheet from system , which then shoud allow the medical center to upload the result?
> Infact i have asked the co similar question but he didnt answer,he just sent a breif email as stated above..
> appreciate your input .
> thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

WHEN your Baby is born inform the CO (by filling Form 1022 and emailing it to the CO). THEN he/she would guide you accordingly.


Congratulations for the good news!




r_alaa82 said:


> Friends
> I have received a call from the co asking me to provide remaining documents which were only the medical test for me and my spouse.
> i replied to him that my wife is pregnent and we are expecting the baby these days. He replied back as follow
> 
> "As such, your application has been deferred until after the birth of the child.
> The following information will then be required:
> ·*********Form 1022 (regarding the birth of the child)
> ·*********Passport (child)
> ·*********Birth Certificate (child)
> ·*********Medicals (all applicants)"
> 
> My question is how would i upload the child documents while there is no option activated to it?
> And how would i do the test before printing medical test sheet from system , which then shoud allow the medical center to upload the result?
> Infact i have asked the co similar question but he didnt answer,he just sent a breif email as stated above..
> appreciate your input .
> thanks


----------



## r_alaa82

Jeeten#80 said:


> WHEN your Baby is born inform the CO (by filling Form 1022 and emailing it to the CO). THEN he/she would guide you accordingly.
> 
> 
> Congratulations for the good news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r_alaa82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends
> I have received a call from the co asking me to provide remaining documents which were only the medical test for me and my spouse.
> i replied to him that my wife is pregnent and we are expecting the baby these days. He replied back as follow
> 
> "As such, your application has been deferred until after the birth of the child.
> The following information will then be required:
> ·*********Form 1022 (regarding the birth of the child)
> ·*********Passport (child)
> ·*********Birth Certificate (child)
> ·*********Medicals (all applicants)"
> 
> My question is how would i upload the child documents while there is no option activated to it?
> And how would i do the test before printing medical test sheet from system , which then shoud allow the medical center to upload the result?
> Infact i have asked the co similar question but he didnt answer,he just sent a breif email as stated above..
> appreciate your input .
> thanks
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info ..she is already born


----------



## ikrammd

Hi,

Congratulations guys on getting your grant.!

I have a query. Experts please help.

My friend who is applying via agent says the initial entry on grant letter is usually 1 year 1 month after we submit the visa fee as claimed by the agent.

I've read on the forum somewhere the initial entry = 1 year from the earliest PCC

My problem is that I didn't know the procedure and wanted to get done with the paper work so got my

UAE PCC 04-March-2015 (3 months validity)
India PCC 16-March-2015
Oman PCC 20-March-2015 (3 months Validity)

This was a big blunder. 

I was planning re-apply for PCC in July and submit PCC in July as I am planning to make my initial entry by June next year I'm not in a hurry for my grant. However I have all documents ready except Form 80. 

1) Do you think I should reapply for PCC ?

2) Also do you think the CO would require form80 in my case?

I have never worked in India worked in UAE and Oman throughout. My wife has worked in India and UAE.

Regards,
Ikram


----------



## KeeDa

1. Most probably, the Indian PSK won't issue you a new PCC as they would have stamped your passport with details of the PCC they issued to you on 16-March. If not stamped, they would have it in their system. But, worth giving them a call on the toll free number and check with them.

2. Most probably, CO would request Form80 from you as well as your wife. Better have it filled and ready to submit.


----------



## ikrammd

KeeDa said:


> 1. Most probably, the Indian PSK won't issue you a new PCC as they would have stamped your passport with details of the PCC they issued to you on 16-March. If not stamped, they would have it in their system. But, worth giving them a call on the toll free number and check with them.
> 
> 2. Most probably, CO would request Form80 from you as well as your wife. Better have it filled and ready to submit.


Thanks for your quick reply mate.

So the Agent is wrong again.! Poor guy paid 15,000 AED (INR 2,61,000) for this crappy service.

Thanks for confirming

The initial entry = 1 year from the earliest PCC

Indian PCC is stamped I will check with them again. If they refuse I have no choice but to change plans to visit Australia well before the date.


----------



## atmahesh

ikrammd said:


> Thanks for your quick reply mate.
> 
> So the Agent is wrong again.! Poor guy paid 15,000 AED (INR 2,61,000) for this crappy service.
> 
> Thanks for confirming
> 
> The initial entry = 1 year from the earliest PCC
> 
> Indian PCC is stamped I will check with them again. If they refuse I have no choice but to change plans to visit Australia well before the date.


This is not even a cost for individual PR.


----------



## ikrammd

atmahesh said:


> This is not even a cost for individual PR.



I know they make it sound like its the most complicated thing ever and they know what they do so they are charging this amount.

Thanks to this forum and members life is much better.


----------



## ikrammd

mhdnajamuddin said:


> I paid INR 3,25,000 for me, my wife and my son on may 22nd


I Paid INR 313,788 (18,000 AED) for me, my wife and daughter using my credit card.


----------



## cocomart

ikrammd said:


> I Paid INR 313,788 (18,000 AED) for me, my wife and daughter using my credit card.


How much is that is AUD?


----------



## atmahesh

ikrammd said:


> I know they make it sound like its the most complicated thing ever and they know what they do so they are charging this amount.
> 
> Thanks to this forum and members life is much better.


Internet innovation have not only level the field but also will help eradicate such crooks in coming years.


----------



## ikrammd

cocomart said:


> How much is that is AUD?


AUD 6226.53 out of which 66.53 is the credit card surcharge. Used Mashreq Bank Smart Saver which would also give me 3.26% cash back on international transactions. ( Basically all banks here charge close to 3% on international transactions in the name of currency exchange) I have a cash back card so would get it back.

The price above is without cash back.


----------



## ikrammd

atmahesh said:


> Internet innovation have not only level the field but also will help eradicate such crooks in coming years.


Worst part is these are officially registered agents. They may argue that this is our fee. There are two officially registered agents here both charge almost the same.


----------



## atmahesh

ikrammd said:


> Worst part is these are officially registered agents. They may argue that this is our fee. There are two officially registered agents here both charge almost the same.


That's really sad. This forum is of great help. Imagine how much hard earned money people might have saved. Moreover, some have become good friends, acquaintance irrespective of caste,religion or race and sharing up downs in this whole process. 

That's why recent take over of WhatsApp by fb was in billions of dollars. Six degree of separation will reduce to 4 in coming years.


----------



## ice_cool

KeeDa said:


> 1. Most probably, the Indian PSK won't issue you a new PCC as they would have stamped your passport with details of the PCC they issued to you on 16-March. If not stamped, they would have it in their system. But, worth giving them a call on the toll free number and check with them.
> 
> 2. Most probably, CO would request Form80 from you as well as your wife. Better have it filled and ready to submit.


Form80 and 1221 are not mandatory and it is sometimes not asked by the CO.

I agree with Keeda that you should keep it ready but only upload it when it is asked.


----------



## casl111

Hi guys,

I need a small clarification on the following, 

I'm planning to apply under General Accountant "ANZSCO 221111" 

If the professional body who is doing the academic assessment, mention my both qualifications in their assessment letter and if they have considered both to assess me then for the employment assessment purpose from which date on wards they consider? I completed my Business Administration degree in 2011 where as Chartered Accountancy subjects in 2012. 

At the same time subject which is not covered by my degree I have studied in 2006 in a particular stage of my chartered exams even though I completed chartered course in 2012.


----------



## ikrammd

casl111 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need a small clarification on the following,
> 
> I'm planning to apply under General Accountant "ANZSCO 221111"
> 
> If the professional body who is doing the academic assessment, mention my both qualifications in their assessment letter and if they have considered both to assess me then for the employment assessment purpose from which date on wards they consider? I completed my Business Administration degree in 2011 where as Chartered Accountancy subjects in 2012.
> 
> At the same time subject which is not covered by my degree I have studied in 2006 in a particular stage of my chartered exams even though I completed chartered course in 2012.


Not too sure in case of accountants. Usually there are 2 categories in regards to ACS ( Computers) Diploma or Major (Bachelors and you get 15 points) for Major it is usually the overseas bachelors degree + 2 years work experience = Australian Bachelors.

If majority of your subjects match in chartered accountant course only work experience after completion of CA will be counted. Unless it is different for accountants.


----------



## S000

If anything like visa refusal ...case officer will indicate at the time of allocation itself or CO put me on hold until new visa cap for finalization in july.

As CO was allocated for my file..requested travel document...after submitting got delay mail.


----------



## feroza hudwani

Dear All,
I have uploaded all required documents now what should i do,What will happen now and how will they know that i have uploaded all required documents? will they acknowledge me for documents uploading?
very confusing
Thanks.


----------



## msgforsunil

Jeeten#80 said:


> ...IMO...
> 
> 
> *There are always 2 Dates (which confuses us):*
> 
> 
> *1 - Date when the Degree/Diploma course classes/lectures completed.* When you last attended classes for regular classes/lectures.
> 
> 
> *2 - Date when the Degree was finally awarded.* When you finally received your Degree certificate / Final pass result.
> 
> 
> *NOW coming back to your query (I would do the following):*
> 
> * FORM 80 - Q21 - "To Date" - Update it with the date you last attended classes for regular classes/lectures.
> 
> THEN in *Part T – Additional information* Q 55 - Mention the Date when the Degree was finally awarded as you took 5 years to complete (because of backlogs or not taken up exams).



Excellent thought and response. I wanted to give more than 1 like to the same response, however limited by system restrictions


----------



## tusharvatsa

ikrammd said:


> I Paid INR 313,788 (18,000 AED) for me, my wife and daughter using my credit card.


Exactly the same here!!!


----------



## Sameer1626

feroza hudwani said:


> Dear All,
> I have uploaded all required documents now what should i do,What will happen now and how will they know that i have uploaded all required documents? will they acknowledge me for documents uploading?
> very confusing
> Thanks.


They'll know on their own you dont have to worry about the same......

All the best!!


----------



## savite

tusharvatsa said:


> Exactly the same here!!!


Hi Tushar,

I see from your signature that you received a verification call on 4th June.I was just curious to know if it was from the CO ??And what exactly they verify

Thanks in advance

Savite


----------



## msgforsunil

MontyC said:


> Guys, I just received a call from the Australian High Commission - Immigration and Visas, New Delhi, India and the lady who spoke to me inquired about my work experience and my roles and responsibilities in my previous organization and current organization. She also asked for my ex-managers name and said that she may contact me again if she requires more information. I am surprised… why would this lady from Delhi call me for this information and not the CO. BTW… my case officer is not yet assigned. Do any of you have any idea why this happened?


I think, we also need to be cautious about the scams as stated in Migration fraud and scams

May I know from what number you got the call? Did you check, if it's really from Australian Embassy, Delhi?


----------



## msgforsunil

*Communications with CO?*

1. Would all the communications with CO(from/to CO) be logged in the IMMI site? If not, what are the other possibilities?

2. As I understand calls to DIBP are quite expensive as they both international calls + premium rated; what are the economical means of calling them(like landline, mobile, skype....)

For eg. I had called US PTE Help desk from skype at free of cost and India PTE help desk from mobile(India) at free of cost. 

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## atmahesh

call from your office if you are working at free of cost  

Skype offers free calls only in US. 



msgforsunil said:


> 1. Would all the communications with CO(from/to CO) be logged in the IMMI site? If not, what are the other possibilities?
> 
> 2. As I understand calls to DIBP are quite expensive as they both international calls + premium rated; what are the economical means of calling them(like landline, mobile, skype....)
> 
> For eg. I had called US PTE Help desk from skype at free of cost and India PTE help desk from mobile(India) at free of cost.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## msgforsunil

Finally found a way to make an economical call from India to Australia. 

Refer at Skype Number | Personal Online Number for more information. The Skype number lets the convenience of a local number, wherever you are. 





atmahesh said:


> call from your office if you are working at free of cost
> 
> Skype offers free calls only in US.





msgforsunil said:


> 1. Would all the communications with CO(from/to CO) be logged in the IMMI site? If not, what are the other possibilities?
> 
> 2. As I understand calls to DIBP are quite expensive as they both international calls + premium rated; what are the economical means of calling them(like landline, mobile, skype....)
> 
> For eg. I had called US PTE Help desk from skype at free of cost and India PTE help desk from mobile(India) at free of cost.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## KeeDa

msgforsunil said:


> Finally found a way to make an economical call from India to Australia.
> 
> Refer at Skype Number | Personal Online Number for more information. The Skype number lets the convenience of a local number, wherever you are.


Beware! The call quality is not up to par. Not really worth it. If it is just once or a few times that you have to reach out to DIBP, then just use your regular cell phone. To avoid delays in waiting on the call, it is best to call them at early morning hours.


----------



## tusharvatsa

savite said:


> Hi Tushar,
> 
> I see from your signature that you received a verification call on 4th June.I was just curious to know if it was from the CO ??And what exactly they verify
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Savite


Hi Savite,

I had the conversation posted on 5/th June in the same thread, please search b y my name and let me know if you have any further queries.


----------



## tusharvatsa

msgforsunil said:


> I think, we also need to be cautious about the scams as stated in Migration fraud and scams
> 
> May I know from what number you got the call? Did you check, if it's really from Australian Embassy, Delhi?


@Monty: My Wife had a similar call, was the lady's name N**hi?

@Mgrforsunil: These calls are normal, around 5% applicants are chosen at random for work verification.


----------



## KeeDa

atmahesh said:


> did you tired it Keedaaa? pls elaborate on call quality.


Yes. The other party has difficulty understanding you. You have to hang up and try again. If you are lucky to get a good connection, it might work once in a while.

You can also google skype number call quality to read more such unsatisfactory reviews.


----------



## atmahesh

IMP, On leased line it works fine. 



KeeDa said:


> Yes. The other party has difficulty understanding you. You have to hang up and try again. If you are lucky to get a good connection, it might work once in a while.
> 
> You can also google skype number call quality to read more such unsatisfactory reviews.


----------



## msgforsunil

tusharvatsa said:


> @Monty: My Wife had a similar call, was the lady's name N**hi?
> 
> @Mgrforsunil: These calls are normal, around 5% applicants are chosen at random for work verification.


May I know from which number did you get the call? Thank you.


----------



## tusharvatsa

msgforsunil said:


> May I know from which number did you get the call? Thank you.


Sunil, I don't remember the number but called back to check and the no. was for the Australian consulate in Delhi.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Communications with CO?*

Would all the communications with CO(from/to CO) be logged in the IMMI site? If not, what are the other possibilities?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Request you to share the statement similar to the following from your ACS letter, based on it I would be able to give you an educated answer.




> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 26 March 2014.
> 
> *Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 135199 (ICT Managers nec) of the ANZSCO Code.*
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> 
> *Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from University of Sydney completed May 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing*​
> 
> The following employment after February 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 135199 (ICT Managers nec) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> Dates: 01/08 - 04/09 (1yrs 3mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: IBM
> Country: CHINA
> 
> Dates: 04/09 - 12/09 (0yrs 8mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: Microsoft
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 01/10 - 05/12 (2yrs 4mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: Accenture
> Country: AUSTRALIA
> ​








momentum said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a question and will appreciate advice on this. My BS(CS) degree got completed in Nov 2008. I started my first full time employment in Feb 2008, 9 months prior to my degree completion.
> 
> I got assessed positively by ACS last month, they considered the degree equivant to AQF bachelors and my work experience from Feb 2010 till date (5 years 3 months). They have wrote the degree completion date on ACS assessment as May 2008 while it actually was in Nov 2008.
> 
> I got my IELTS done this month with overall 8 band and minimum 7.5 each module. If I consider the ACS assessment, I have the following break down.
> 
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Work experience: 10
> Ielts: 10
> Total: 65
> 
> I will be lodging EOI application next week under 189 subclass for 261313.
> 
> Now my agent is asking me the completion date of my BS(CS) degree which is in Nov 2008 but ACS has mentioned May 2008. What end date i should provide under degree completion?
> 
> My second question is that ACS has considered my experience from Feb 2008 when i began working full time while I had one course left for BS(CS) degree completion which i cleared in Nov 2008. Can the CO make any issue about it when assessing my application for visa? Or they just consider and give u points based on ACS assessment?
> 
> The answer to these two questions will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## momentum

Jeeten#80 said:


> Request you to share the statement similar to the following from your ACS letter, based on it I would be able to give you an educated answer.



Here you go:

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 14 May 2015.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Science (Computer Science) from National University of Computer & Emerging
Science completed May 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
with a major in computing.

The following employment after February 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 02/08 - 05/15 (7yrs 3mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: IBEX Global Solutions (Private) Ltd. A TRG Company
Country: PAKISTAN

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection reserves the right to undertake
further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.

I want to know why they have stated degree completion date as May 2008 when i completed it in november 2008. My agent lodged the assessment application, nor sure if he entered the date wrong.


----------



## ksnraju82

*189 Visa aspirants May 2015*

Hello everyone,

Good Day 
I have a quick question, i submitted my application on 30th May 2015 for 189 subclass,
From the previous posts i see people speaking about visa cap is completed and because of this CO assigning will be delayed, is that how it is?

Please clarify.

Cheers,
Satya


----------



## Jeeten#80

*..IMO..*


VISA cap has nothing to do with CO allocation.


CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.





ksnraju82 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Good Day
> I have a quick question, i submitted my application on 30th May 2015 for 189 subclass,
> From the previous posts i see people speaking about visa cap is completed and because of this CO assigning will be delayed, is that how it is?
> 
> Please clarify.
> 
> Cheers,
> Satya


----------



## LILAS

casl111 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need a small clarification on the following,
> 
> I'm planning to apply under General Accountant "ANZSCO 221111"
> 
> If the professional body who is doing the academic assessment, mention my both qualifications in their assessment letter and if they have considered both to assess me then for the employment assessment purpose from which date on wards they consider? I completed my Business Administration degree in 2011 where as Chartered Accountancy subjects in 2012.
> 
> At the same time subject which is not covered by my degree I have studied in 2006 in a particular stage of my chartered exams even though I completed chartered course in 2012.


Recent developments for Accountants:
https://www.acacia-au.com/accounting-skills-assessment-changes-july-2015.php

All subjects studied for all qualifications will be considered for matching/evaluation by CPA or ICAA or IPA. The date of most recent qualification completion will be important assuming there are some matching subjects in this qualification.


----------



## Jeeten#80

...IMO...


*There are always 2 Dates (which confuse us):*


*Scenario No. 1

Date when the Degree/Diploma course classes/lectures completed.* When you last attended classes for regular classes/lectures.


*Scenario No. 2 

Date when the Degree was finally awarded. *When you finally received your Degree certificate / Final pass result after appearing for backlog exam and clearing it. *Date completed:* The date when you received your final positive assessment.






> Now my agent is asking me the completion date of my BS(CS) degree which is in Nov 2008 but ACS has mentioned May 2008. What end date i should provide under degree completion?
> 
> 
> In EOI - Put completion date as May 2008 as per Scenario no. 1.








> My second question is that ACS has considered my experience from Feb 2008 when i began working full time while I had one course left for BS(CS) degree completion which i cleared in Nov 2008. Can the CO make any issue about it when assessing my application for visa? Or they just consider and give u points based on ACS assessment?
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is no MAJOR reason for concern. CO will give you points based on ACS evaluation *AND* Evidence that you provide for your Employment.
> 
> 
> REFER to my following post to understand HOW TO update your EOI as per ACS letter to AVOID Over-claiming points
> 
> 
> *EOI Update to Avoid Over-claiming of Points*








momentum said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 14 May 2015.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science (Computer Science) from National University of Computer & Emerging
> Science completed May 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
> with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after February 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 02/08 - 05/15 (7yrs 3mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: IBEX Global Solutions (Private) Ltd. A TRG Company
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection reserves the right to undertake
> further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> 
> I want to know why they have stated degree completion date as May 2008 when i completed it in november 2008. My agent lodged the assessment application, nor sure if he entered the date wrong.


----------



## Vicky007

Hey guys, i applied for ens and 186 visa on 4th march and got nomination approvel on 1st june. On the same day my CO sent me email and requested for my medical. I submitted my medical last week. Does anyone has idea how long does it take to get approvel after submitting my medical reports? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## momentum

Jeeten#80 said:


> ...IMO...
> 
> 
> *There are always 2 Dates (which confuse us):*
> 
> 
> *Scenario No. 1
> 
> Date when the Degree/Diploma course classes/lectures completed.* When you last attended classes for regular classes/lectures.
> 
> 
> *Scenario No. 2
> 
> Date when the Degree was finally awarded. *When you finally received your Degree certificate / Final pass result after appearing for backlog exam and clearing it. *Date completed:* The date when you received your final positive assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my agent is asking me the completion date of my BS(CS) degree which is in Nov 2008 but ACS has mentioned May 2008. What end date i should provide under degree completion?
> 
> 
> In EOI - Put completion date as May 2008 as per Scenario no. 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second question is that ACS has considered my experience from Feb 2008 when i began working full time while I had one course left for BS(CS) degree completion which i cleared in Nov 2008. Can the CO make any issue about it when assessing my application for visa? Or they just consider and give u points based on ACS assessment?
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is no MAJOR reason for concern. CO will give you points based on ACS evaluation *AND* Evidence that you provide for your Employment.
> 
> 
> REFER to my following post to understand HOW TO update your EOI as per ACS letter to AVOID Over-claiming points
> 
> 
> *EOI Update to Avoid Over-claiming of Points*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momentum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 14 May 2015.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science (Computer Science) from National University of Computer & Emerging
> Science completed May 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
> with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after February 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 02/08 - 05/15 (7yrs 3mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: IBEX Global Solutions (Private) Ltd. A TRG Company
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection reserves the right to undertake
> further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> 
> I want to know why they have stated degree completion date as May 2008 when i completed it in november 2008. My agent lodged the assessment application, nor sure if he entered the date wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks for your help. One more question though. Do they verify these details from the university? I know for a fact that they do for the work experience.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Not heard of this before BUT you never know IF they do this.





momentum said:


> Thanks for your help. One more question though. Do they verify these details from the university? I know for a fact that they do for the work experience.


----------



## yangtze_yankee

Guys I just received the grant mail 

I followed this forum for a while a month ago and saw that they stopped granting new visas due to visa cap. I don't know if anyone received grants there after but at least I got the good news before entering the next fiscal year.

What's special with my case was that I was invited back in Jun 2014 (last fiscal year!):

Oct 2013 - IELTS 8.5, 9, 7, 7.5
Jun 2014 - EOI and invited - 189, 2613
Aug 2014 - Elodged
Nov 2014 - Asked for additional docs. Delayed case due to partner pregnancy
May 2015 - All docs completed
Jun 2015 - Grant

Wish everyone the best! Be patient and you'll get a surprise in your inbox.


----------



## rameshkd

yangtze_yankee said:


> Guys I just received the grant mail
> 
> I followed this forum for a while a month ago and saw that they stopped granting new visas due to visa cap. I don't know if anyone received grants there after but at least I got the good news before entering the next fiscal year.
> 
> What's special with my case was that I was invited back in Jun 2014 (last fiscal year!):
> 
> Oct 2013 - IELTS 8.5, 9, 7, 7.5
> Jun 2014 - EOI and invited - 189, 2613
> Aug 2014 - Elodged
> Nov 2014 - Asked for additional docs. Delayed case due to partner pregnancy
> May 2015 - All docs completed
> Jun 2015 - Grant
> 
> Wish everyone the best! Be patient and you'll get a surprise in your inbox.


Congratulations. Good to see things moving forward again.


----------



## KeeDa

yangtze_yankee said:


> Guys I just received the grant mail
> 
> I followed this forum for a while a month ago and saw that they stopped granting new visas due to visa cap. I don't know if anyone received grants there after but at least I got the good news before entering the next fiscal year.
> 
> What's special with my case was that I was invited back in Jun 2014 (last fiscal year!):
> 
> Oct 2013 - IELTS 8.5, 9, 7, 7.5
> Jun 2014 - EOI and invited - 189, 2613
> Aug 2014 - Elodged
> Nov 2014 - Asked for additional docs. Delayed case due to partner pregnancy
> May 2015 - All docs completed
> Jun 2015 - Grant
> 
> Wish everyone the best! Be patient and you'll get a surprise in your inbox.


Congrats. Yes, a very few early applicants like you did receive grants recently.


----------



## harishsidhartha

Dear All,

I am so happy to inform that I got my Grand letter today. Thank you for the immense support given to me by all forum members.

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## haseeb0703

harishsidhartha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am so happy to inform that I got my Grand letter today. Thank you for the immense support given to me by all forum members.
> 
> Regards,
> Harish S


thats good news bro 
best of luck to you and your family 
congratulations


----------



## varundev

*`*



yangtze_yankee said:


> Guys I just received the grant mail
> 
> I followed this forum for a while a month ago and saw that they stopped granting new visas due to visa cap. I don't know if anyone received grants there after but at least I got the good news before entering the next fiscal year.
> 
> What's special with my case was that I was invited back in Jun 2014 (last fiscal year!):
> 
> Oct 2013 - IELTS 8.5, 9, 7, 7.5
> Jun 2014 - EOI and invited - 189, 2613
> Aug 2014 - Elodged
> Nov 2014 - Asked for additional docs. Delayed case due to partner pregnancy
> May 2015 - All docs completed
> Jun 2015 - Grant
> 
> Wish everyone the best! Be patient and you'll get a surprise in your inbox.



Congratulations Mate.


----------



## sgtoaussie

I have followed this forum for some time but never posted.
I have a very unusual situation.
My 189 application lodged in mid April 2015 is now decision ready. My agent has submitted all required documents asked by CO. My Medical was done on 13th May.

In the meantime my employer in Singapore has offered me to transfer me to their Australian office for 4 months from 15th July. They are very firm on sending me by 15th July. However as my 189 grant may or may not come by that time. So they have asked me to apply for 457 immediately.

When I discussed this matter with my agent, they said not to apply for 457.
According to my agent there are two scenarios:
1. I get 457 first and I go to Perth on 15th July. My 189 grant comes after 457: In this case 457 will be superseded by 189 and everything will be fine.
2. If I get 189 grant first and 457 later: There is a possibility of my 189 getting superseded by 457, unless I get my 457 cancelled immediately. The agent said even if I inform DIBP to cancel my 457, they may take a while to do the actual cancellation and I could loose my 189 because of delay in cancellation.

I do not want to risk cancellation of 189 in the second scenario. On the other hand The offer for 4 months working experience at Australia is tempting.

Does anybody have any advise?


----------



## hemanthrao

got grant today..........


----------



## varundev

harishsidhartha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am so happy to inform that I got my Grand letter today. Thank you for the immense support given to me by all forum members.
> 
> Regards,
> Harish S


COngratulations Mate


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

hemanthrao said:


> got grant today..........


Congratulations mate......

Good to know that finally 189 visa grants have started....


----------



## S000

I got my grant today..applied on 9th april 2015..Thanks for all your help.


----------



## sgtoaussie

harishsidhartha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am so happy to inform that I got my Grand letter today. Thank you for the immense support given to me by all forum members.
> 
> Regards,
> Harish S


Congratulations.
It seems grants have restarted.


----------



## sgtoaussie

S000 said:


> I got my grant today..applied on 9th april 2015..Thanks for all your help.


Congrats.
Grants have suddenly started again!


----------



## sgtoaussie

harishsidhartha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am so happy to inform that I got my Grand letter today. Thank you for the immense support given to me by all forum members.
> 
> Regards,
> Harish S


Great to hear about your grant.
Good luck


----------



## indian1988

S000 said:


> I got my grant today..applied on 9th april 2015..Thanks for all your help.


Congrats bro..all the best for future...
Can you please update your timeline...


----------



## KeeDa

harishsidhartha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am so happy to inform that I got my Grand letter today. Thank you for the immense support given to me by all forum members.
> 
> Regards,
> Harish S


Congrats. Is your mother also part of the visa application + grant?


----------



## rameshkd

Congratulations All. Could you confirm if each one of you received a Delay mail before your grant.


----------



## sabbys77

hemanthrao said:


> got grant today..........


Congrats Hemanth


----------



## sam24112003

Hello all, 

I am happy to announce that I have received my grant today... After the delay email I wasn't expecting it until July. .. but seems immi likes to give surprises..
Trying sink in the feeling.. and looking forward for the next challenge for job hunt 

Thank you everyone for all the help and best of luck to all those who are waiting.

Regards


----------



## sabbys77

sam24112003 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am happy to announce that I have received my grant today... After the delay email I wasn't expecting it until July. .. but seems immi likes to give surprises..
> Trying sink in the feeling.. and looking forward for the next challenge for job hunt
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the help and best of luck to all those who are waiting.
> 
> Regards


Congrats Sam


----------



## KeeDa

sam24112003 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am happy to announce that I have received my grant today... After the delay email I wasn't expecting it until July. .. but seems immi likes to give surprises..
> Trying sink in the feeling.. and looking forward for the next challenge for job hunt
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the help and best of luck to all those who are waiting.
> 
> Regards


Ha! I thought about it and also emailed you this morning, and there you have it. Wonderful news. Mighty congratulations!


----------



## binu26

Congratulations to everyone who got their grants today.


----------



## vng09

I wonder is it normal to NOT receive any delay emails at all? Lodge on 10th April 2015, CO on 26.05. Upload document on 01.06. 

I do not mind waiting, but I am just worried if there is anything wrong with my application. (from the spreadsheet most people receive delay emails after upload requested documents)

And congratz for all the grants today.


----------



## About2013

hemanthrao said:


> got grant today..........


congrats  

which category ?


----------



## About2013

S000 said:


> I got my grant today..applied on 9th april 2015..Thanks for all your help.


congrats


----------



## rameshkd

vng09 said:


> I wonder is it normal to NOT receive any delay emails at all? Lodge on 10th April 2015, CO on 26.05. Upload document on 01.06.
> 
> I do not mind waiting, but I am just worried if there is anything wrong with my application. (from the spreadsheet most people receive delay emails after upload requested documents)
> 
> And congratz for all the grants today.


Same boat as you and wondering if I should get DIBP to send a delay mail, I've been waiting for more than 90 days now and was wondering what's the relevance of delay mail.
Not sure if people receving grants in past 2-3 days, had a delay mail sent to them prior.


----------



## harishsidhartha

KeeDa said:


> Congrats. Is your mother also part of the visa application + grant?


Yes My mother is also part of visa application and she also got the grand.

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## harishsidhartha

sgtoaussie said:


> Great to hear about your grant.
> Good luck


Thank you....


----------



## batcoder0619

harishsidhartha said:


> Thank you....


Congrats harish !!!


----------



## mahi31

Congratulations mates .


----------



## rasa1311

Congratulations ,celebrations...... finally you guys got grant , wishing you all a very happy and successful life in Australia !!

Looking forward to good news !!!


----------



## nchhaj

Congratulations to everyone who received the grants recently!!!


----------



## najamgk

Hi All,

After lodging visa if I need to travel to home country from usual country of residence for 40 days then do I need to update it somewhere like change of address, telephone etc.?

Please advise!


----------



## shorefisher

Hi Friends,

We wanted to share the happy news, thanks for the forum members (senior and junior) who have assisted round the clock to clarify all our doubts.

I cant explain in words how much expat forum means to me, cant think again of the sleepless night thinking about their decisions.

Pain is relieved finally, All the best for all fellow members to get their grants quickly and we all meet there.

Take Care


----------



## najamgk

Congratulations everyone who got grant. Time for celebrations!


----------



## varundev

Congratulations all who got grant


----------



## madel1

congratulations everybody, and I wish you best of luck in your next steps. 
Hopefully we all get good news soon


----------



## Worldcup2015

congratulation ... I see many friends got visa today


----------



## Worldcup2015

hello,

I need information, I was filling form 47A for my mother. Her parents are no more now. So in form 47A, while filling the parents information, I have mentioned 'DECEASED' in the country column as they instructed. But what about Date of birth and Marital status??

We don't know date of birth They were married but now they are no more so what to write??

Also, My mother had primary education but we don't have any evidence to proof, so what to do?? should I write the details or leave it?????

Thanks,
WC


----------



## vng09

rameshkd said:


> Same boat as you and wondering if I should get DIBP to send a delay mail, I've been waiting for more than 90 days now and was wondering what's the relevance of delay mail.
> Not sure if people receving grants in past 2-3 days, had a delay mail sent to them prior.


Since yours is over 90 days, they would not have any problems with you calling. (I know they should not have problem, but some may be grumpy if you call them before 90 days). 

Call them at this number 61 731367000 , in the morning time (Australian time). I have called them about some documents before, at around 10 AM Brisbane time. Only have wait for a few mins.

Prepare your application number though because they would ask.


----------



## newUser12

hi,
I have submitted my EOI on May 27th 2015 for 189- Software engineer. I am wondering when I might get an invite. I have 60 points. What are the chances of getting PR before Sept end?


----------



## freak199

Dear Friends,

Happy to let you know that I got my visa today.

One of the long waiting guys...from Bangalore India

Visa fees paid and Applied on : 26 September 2014.

Visa Granted : 15 June 2015

First Entry date: 30 September 2015.

Class: 189 

Profession : 263111 - Computer networks and Systems Engineer.


This website is no less than a Bible/Quran/Bhagvadgita...this forum guides people in the right direction from darkness towards light. This is By the People for the People and off the People.

Long Long Live Expat Forum.

Time to give back to the forum...I will ....soon...

Cheers
Vinay/ freak199


----------



## anandumesh

*Congrats*

Congrats to all the people who have got grant today. Nice to see the forum back in action !!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*




:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




yangtze_yankee said:


> Guys I just received the grant mail
> 
> I followed this forum for a while a month ago and saw that they stopped granting new visas due to visa cap. I don't know if anyone received grants there after but at least I got the good news before entering the next fiscal year.
> 
> What's special with my case was that I was invited back in Jun 2014 (last fiscal year!):
> 
> Oct 2013 - IELTS 8.5, 9, 7, 7.5
> Jun 2014 - EOI and invited - 189, 2613
> Aug 2014 - Elodged
> Nov 2014 - Asked for additional docs. Delayed case due to partner pregnancy
> May 2015 - All docs completed
> Jun 2015 - Grant
> 
> Wish everyone the best! Be patient and you'll get a surprise in your inbox.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*




:lalala::lalala::lalala:​





freak199 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Happy to let you know that I got my visa today.
> 
> One of the long waiting guys...from Bangalore India
> 
> Visa fees paid and Applied on : 26 September 2014.
> 
> Visa Granted : 15 June 2015
> 
> First Entry date: 30 September 2015.
> 
> Class: 189
> 
> Profession : 263111 - Computer networks and Systems Engineer.
> 
> 
> This website is no less than a Bible/Quran/Bhagvadgita...this forum guides people in the right direction from darkness towards light. This is By the People for the People and off the People.
> 
> Long Long Live Expat Forum.
> 
> Time to give back to the forum...I will ....soon...
> 
> Cheers
> Vinay/ freak199


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*




:lalala::lalala::lalala:​





shorefisher said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> We wanted to share the happy news, thanks for the forum members (senior and junior) who have assisted round the clock to clarify all our doubts.
> 
> I cant explain in words how much expat forum means to me, cant think again of the sleepless night thinking about their decisions.
> 
> Pain is relieved finally, All the best for all fellow members to get their grants quickly and we all meet there.
> 
> Take Care


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*




:lalala::lalala::lalala:​





sam24112003 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am happy to announce that I have received my grant today... After the delay email I wasn't expecting it until July. .. but seems immi likes to give surprises..
> Trying sink in the feeling.. and looking forward for the next challenge for job hunt
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the help and best of luck to all those who are waiting.
> 
> Regards


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*




:lalala::lalala::lalala:​






harishsidhartha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am so happy to inform that I got my Grand letter today. Thank you for the immense support given to me by all forum members.
> 
> Regards,
> Harish S


----------



## sanjaynair

Hello All, very happy to say that I finally received the golden mail. 
Lodge date :8th April Grant: 15th June
Code :263111

This forum has been a treasure chest of information even though I had an agent. Would never forget the fact that I got to know about the acceptance of the PTE-Academic exam,from this thread, only because of which I was able to apply for the 189.

Hoping that all other fellow members get their grants very soon!

Cheers.

Sanjay


----------



## ting2015

Just wondering if all those got granted receive 1.) verification call 2.)delay mail?
and the timing of receiving them

Thank you.

I have received none of them still...being impatient now...


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*




:lalala::lalala::lalala:​






S000 said:


> I got my grant today..applied on 9th april 2015..Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*




:lalala::lalala::lalala:​





hemanthrao said:


> got grant today..........


----------



## yangtze_yankee

ting2015 said:


> Just wondering if all those got granted receive 1.) verification call 2.)delay mail?
> and the timing of receiving them
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I have received none of them still...being impatient now...


I didn't get any of them. I did send an email inquiry more than 2 weeks ago but got no reply.


----------



## drn

Congratulations to all who got their grants .... nice to hear that DIBP started issuing visas in June itself.. There are people who applied on April 8th and 9th got their grants, I am hoping i will receive the golden email this week as I have applied on April 14th..


----------



## AnjGin

Hi all I also got my grant today applied on 25th March


----------



## varundev

AnjGin said:


> Hi all I also got my grant today applied on 25th March


congratulation mate


----------



## S000

I got delay mail on may 29 2015 and got grant today.


----------



## varundev

S000 said:


> I got delay mail on may 29 2015 and got grant today.


Cool one more lucky applicant between us.... Congrats mate


----------



## About2013

AnjGin said:


> Hi all I also got my grant today applied on 25th March


Congratulation !! lane:

Please add you you Signature.


----------



## drn

Hi Dhananjaya,

With my experience I suggest you to wait till you get your visa. I am also in same situation, I have applied on April 14th and thought I will get visa in June or by July 1st week. so resigned for my current job in Bangalore. Now my notice period is going to over and still no idea on when I will get my visa and travel  ... 



dhananjaya.k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My current situation is worrying me.
> 
> As I didn';t get any response from CO to pay second installment(VAC2), Today morning I called GSM processing Office Adelaide and they informed that for current financial year Visa grants are stopped so CO has not replied my email. As per them after July 5th ie. within 2nd week of July CO will respond to emails for 2nd payment.
> 
> I don't know why they have stopped granting Visa as still 15 days left to Jun-15.
> 
> I had submitted all documents CO asked, Only pending is 2nd Installment payment, I hope once I pay 2nd Installment Visa will be granted within 2-3 days right?
> 
> As per plan I thought Visa will be granted by 20th Jun and thought of resigning current job between Jun 20th - Jun 22nd so that I can serve notice period of 1 month and travel to Australia by 23rd of July.
> 
> Now visa processing delayed for a month due to this. I am worried and confused, whether to resign current job as per plan and travel to Oz between 23-25th July Or wait till Visa grant and resign and serve one month and travel to Australia in Aug-15.
> 
> Pl advise your experience.


----------



## varundev

dhananjaya.k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My current situation is worrying me.
> 
> As I didn';t get any response from CO to pay second installment(VAC2), Today morning I called GSM processing Office Adelaide and they informed that for current financial year Visa grants are stopped so CO has not replied my email. As per them after July 5th ie. within 2nd week of July CO will respond to emails for 2nd payment.
> 
> I don't know why they have stopped granting Visa as still 15 days left to Jun-15.
> 
> I had submitted all documents CO asked, Only pending is 2nd Installment payment, I hope once I pay 2nd Installment Visa will be granted within 2-3 days right?
> 
> As per plan I thought Visa will be granted by 20th Jun and thought of resigning current job between Jun 20th - Jun 22nd so that I can serve notice period of 1 month and travel to Australia by 23rd of July.
> 
> Now visa processing delayed for a month due to this. I am worried and confused, whether to resign current job as per plan and travel to Oz between 23-25th July Or wait till Visa grant and resign and serve one month and travel to Australia in Aug-15.
> 
> Pl advise your experience.



I am under the same situation. But I am hopeful that process is continue as my CO replied me in last week. And my observation tells me after 7 working days from my last mail of CO he will reply if he wants to. However I am mentally prepared that in new year my I will get my golden mail.


----------



## dhananjaya.k

Hi DRN,

Thanks we will discuss .
I sent PM to you.


----------



## rasa1311

Hi guys ,

Who else is waiting for Visa since March or earlier , please post a message.

Regards


----------



## vinodkrish_r

Congrats to all who got their Grant today! Its encouraging that DIBP is granting visa earlier than expected.


----------



## elbedewy

rasa1311 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Who else is waiting for Visa since March or earlier , please post a message.
> 
> Regards


I am still waiting .... lodge 31 march ..co by 20 may ... submit pte exam 4 june ... delay mail 11 june.... waiting 
I dream to read my grant this week ..as alot who lodge in march got grant today again....


----------



## feroza hudwani

Do I have to click submit button as given at first page after uploading documents?


----------



## kitkat5583

Hi,

Can the experienced people guide me on the form 16 document (for uploading document after visa fee). Should we notarize this document or attached the original digitally signed document only ?


----------



## mx83

rasa1311 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Who else is waiting for Visa since March or earlier , please post a message.
> 
> Regards


I am waiting since February 2015 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Akon

Hello guys just need a liitle information about 190 nsw state sponsorship, I submitted EOI on 11th june 2015 and according to immi points table i have required 60 points including the state sponsorship points. On the nsw trade website, it still says the applications for 190 are still open. I have applied as an accountant(general). Do i have a chance to receieve invitation ??


----------



## andrew64

*Meds*

Hi Guys , I did my Meds 2 days ago and my immi medical checks says this 

Health requirement – examinations in progress
A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once they have submitted this person's case to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter.


During my medication doctor said my BMI is high 28 , which is over weight not obese , but he said it is not an issue . 
i am afraid whether MOH will take it seriously , when we will be knowing whether medical passed and not additional tests needed , is it after CO assigned or after our medical completed . Seniors please share your experience .


----------



## vmahajan25

Guys one quick question, i am in the process of uploading documents, i just want to know while uploading docs for say "Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of", do i need to create one pdf file for all secondary, grad and post grad marksheets/degree or we need to upload as a separate docs. If separate, will the attach button next to this option still be enabled after uploading one set? Please guide me how to go for it. 
Similarly for Age evidence, say i want to upload both passport and NationalId?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*IF your ORIGINALS are in COLOR* then just Color scan them.


*IF your ORIGINALS are in Black & White* THEN get them certified (the stamp must be in color) AND THEN color scan these certified documents.


*MOREOVER I have read somewhere* THAT in the IMMI account you are guided in terms of which documents are to be just Color Scanned .. OR .. Certified AND THEN Color scanned.





kitkat5583 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can the experienced people guide me on the form 16 document (for uploading document after visa fee). Should we notarize this document or attached the original digitally signed document only ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

MEDICAL results take about 7-10 days to be uploaded, as it is based on the Clinic efficiency and work load.


Probably after that details would be clear.




andrew64 said:


> Hi Guys , I did my Meds 2 days ago and my immi medical checks says this
> 
> Health requirement – examinations in progress
> A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once they have submitted this person's case to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter.
> 
> 
> During my medication doctor said my BMI is high 28 , which is over weight not obese , but he said it is not an issue .
> i am afraid whether MOH will take it seriously , when we will be knowing whether medical passed and not additional tests needed , is it after CO assigned or after our medical completed . Seniors please share your experience .


----------



## pc101

rasa1311 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Who else is waiting for Visa since March or earlier , please post a message.
> 
> Regards


Waiting since Feb 2015, hope it will come through soon :noidea:


----------



## Kariznin

Congratulations to all who got their grants today. 
Cheers! 😊


----------



## Sameer1626

vmahajan25 said:


> Guys one quick question, i am in the process of uploading documents, i just want to know while uploading docs for say "Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of", do i need to create one pdf file for all secondary, grad and post grad marksheets/degree or we need to upload as a separate docs. If separate, will the attach button next to this option still be enabled after uploading one set? Please guide me how to go for it.
> Similarly for Age evidence, say i want to upload both passport and NationalId?


Hi,

create one pdf only as it will be easier for a CO to look all your docs at a one go......i have done the same while uploading my docs.

Also the attach button doesnt go anywhere if you have already uploaded a doc, you can upload other docs in the same head as well and CO will be able to view them all (but remeber dont cross teh limit of 60 files).

All the best!!


----------



## Sameer1626

andrew64 said:


> Hi Guys , I did my Meds 2 days ago and my immi medical checks says this
> 
> Health requirement – examinations in progress
> A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once they have submitted this person's case to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter.
> 
> 
> During my medication doctor said my BMI is high 28 , which is over weight not obese , but he said it is not an issue .
> i am afraid whether MOH will take it seriously , when we will be knowing whether medical passed and not additional tests needed , is it after CO assigned or after our medical completed . Seniors please share your experience .


Hi Andrew,

dont worry about your weight it wont be an issue till the time you are not obese......keep looking at your medical status it will get changed in couple of days to give you the clearer picture.

all the best!!


----------



## vmahajan25

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi,
> 
> create one pdf only as it will be easier for a CO to look all your docs at a one go......i have done the same while uploading my docs.
> 
> Also the attach button doesnt go anywhere if you have already uploaded a doc, you can upload other docs in the same head as well and CO will be able to view them all (but remeber dont cross teh limit of 60 files).
> 
> All the best!!


Thanks Sameer, i think better to combine all in one but 60 files per applicant is too much, i dont think that will ever get crossed in any case...


----------



## hemanthrao

Thank you all for your wonderful wishes

I lost hope and counting days....never expected.....
postponed so many things assuming i will get in july...
Now i need to rush to do things in short time.
I wish and pray for all of you guys.........


----------



## Sameer1626

yangtze_yankee said:


> Guys I just received the grant mail
> 
> I followed this forum for a while a month ago and saw that they stopped granting new visas due to visa cap. I don't know if anyone received grants there after but at least I got the good news before entering the next fiscal year.
> 
> What's special with my case was that I was invited back in Jun 2014 (last fiscal year!):
> 
> Oct 2013 - IELTS 8.5, 9, 7, 7.5
> Jun 2014 - EOI and invited - 189, 2613
> Aug 2014 - Elodged
> Nov 2014 - Asked for additional docs. Delayed case due to partner pregnancy
> May 2015 - All docs completed
> Jun 2015 - Grant
> 
> Wish everyone the best! Be patient and you'll get a surprise in your inbox.


*CONGRATULATIONS MATE!!

All the Best!!*


----------



## Sameer1626

harishsidhartha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am so happy to inform that I got my Grand letter today. Thank you for the immense support given to me by all forum members.
> 
> Regards,
> Harish S


*a very congratulations to you bro.....

have a great life ahead.*


----------



## Sameer1626

*Congratulations to all my friends who got their GOLDEN MAIL today.......

Wish everyone a very happy and successful life ahead......

All the best!!*


----------



## cooldude555

freak199 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Happy to let you know that I got my visa today.
> 
> One of the long waiting guys...from Bangalore India
> 
> Visa fees paid and Applied on : 26 September 2014.
> 
> Visa Granted : 15 June 2015
> 
> First Entry date: 30 September 2015.
> 
> Class: 189
> 
> Profession : 263111 - Computer networks and Systems Engineer.
> 
> 
> This website is no less than a Bible/Quran/Bhagvadgita...this forum guides people in the right direction from darkness towards light. This is By the People for the People and off the People.
> 
> Long Long Live Expat Forum.
> 
> Time to give back to the forum...I will ....soon...
> 
> Cheers
> Vinay/ freak199


Congratulations buddy. All the very best.


----------



## ausambitious

AnjGin said:


> Hi all I also got my grant today applied on 25th March


Hi,

Congratulations. .all the best... could you please let me know whether you received any delay email or got your grant without any email? Thanks...


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

Can one get Police clearance certificate directly from Police station instead of going to PSK.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*No.*


*PCC from PSK is Mandatory AND there aren't any exceptions.*





Guriqbal Singh said:


> Can one get Police clearance certificate directly from Police station instead of going to PSK.


----------



## najamgk

najamgk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After lodging visa if I need to travel to home country from usual country of residence for 40 days then do I need to update it somewhere like change of address, telephone etc.?
> 
> Please advise!


Hi Jeeten, Do you have any advise regarding this?


----------



## Jeeten#80

40 days is a long time. During this time IF CO wants to contact you via phone then how would CO contact you?


IF DIBP initiates Verification in your case THEN how would they contact you? ** Lately quite a few people have reported verification calls.


Probably you should contact DIBP and Inform this to them and THEN take next steps based on the discussion.




najamgk said:


> Hi Jeeten, Do you have any advise regarding this?


----------



## najamgk

Hi Jeeten, is there any email address where i can contact dibp when co is not allocated. Verification calls are made to applicant and not to employer? Is there any way we can add additional mobile number or contact detail?


----------



## shorefisher

Thank you everyone for the wishes, it feels like India has won the worldcup.
I'm praying that each one of us make a safe visa journey in the coming days, God bless you all.

My wishes are for people from other countries as well, though am not familiar with your sport.

Love you All!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Regarding this I don't have any clue. But check your INVITE letter it should have some contact details.


In one of my Friends case, person from Australian Consulate in Delhi had called his previous Employer and also called him.


Regarding adding additional mobile / contact number I have no information. IF I come across anything THEN I will let you know.




najamgk said:


> Hi Jeeten, is there any email address where i can contact dibp when co is not allocated. Verification calls are made to applicant and not to employer? Is there any way we can add additional mobile number or contact detail?


----------



## atmahesh

What time does dipb cos work? In aest timezone? 8-4pm? 




shorefisher said:


> Thank you everyone for the wishes, it feels like India has won the worldcup.
> I'm praying that each one of us make a safe visa journey in the coming days, God bless you all.
> 
> My wishes are for people from other countries as well, though am not familiar with your sport.
> 
> Love you All!


----------



## MontyC

I have lodged my application on 29th Jan 2015. Still no news 
I did get a verification call from Aus High commission in India on 22nd May 2015. I haven't received any delay emails as well.


----------



## atmahesh

MontyC said:


> I have lodged my application on 29th Jan 2015. Still no news
> I did get a verification call from Aus High commission in India on 22nd May 2015. I haven't received any delay emails as well.


May be they are not happy with verification


----------



## akg88

any grants today lads ?


----------



## thelostone

I have been waiting since early march as well, over 3 months now, 189 with 60 points for 2613. Case officer appeared 2 months back and asked for medical only, which I provided quickly. I have provided all the documents, and I am onshore. Have been working in Australia on a work visa for a year now.
Anxious times, I'm wondering why this takes longer for some of us.


----------



## batcoder0619

thelostone said:


> I have been waiting since early march as well, over 3 months now, 189 with 60 points for 2613. Case officer appeared 2 months back and asked for medical only, which I provided quickly. I have provided all the documents, and I am onshore. Have been working in Australia on a work visa for a year now.
> Anxious times, I'm wondering why this takes longer for some of us.


Hi, did you try calling them and check on your application? Usually there is change in status after calling.


----------



## rameshkd

From what I've understood, the June grants have come for those who otherwise would have received direct grant. 
I do not know the significance of Delay mail now, people with and without delay mails have received grants in last 2-3 days.


----------



## rameshkd

Folks

How many of you have had to go through external verification for your visa ? 
I found out today, certain application can go for external checks and get superseded by all service standards. Basically there is no SLA if your application is under external check. 
All those waiting for more than 3-4 months, in all likelyhood your application is currently not with DIBP.


----------



## thelostone

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi, did you try calling them and check on your application? Usually there is change in status after calling.


I have an agent doing the case for me, he says he is going to follow up with the case officer. Hopefully that gets my application back in track.



rameshkd said:


> Folks
> 
> How many of you have had to go through external verification for your visa ?
> I found out today, certain application can go for external checks and get superseded by all service standards. Basically there is no SLA if your application is under external check.
> All those waiting for more than 3-4 months, in all likelyhood your application is currently not with DIBP.


I am one of those, I wonder what sort of external check they can do on my application. My work place is in Australia and I'm sitting in the office right now, literally minutes from the immigration office. It just takes a call to verify that, the case officer can even come visit me. My education was also in Australia, very easy to check.


----------



## rameshkd

thelostone said:


> I have an agent doing the case for me, he says he is going to follow up with the case officer. Hopefully that gets my application back in track.
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those, I wonder what sort of external check they can do on my application. My work place is in Australia and I'm sitting in the office right now, literally minutes from the immigration office. It just takes a call to verify that, the case officer can even come visit me. My education was also in Australia, very easy to check.


Well, DIBP or the CO do not do the verification. It's outsourced to some agencies what I am not aware or was not able to gather from previous threads on this forum is , what is the time frame of the external checks to be completed.
The delay is costing me a opportunity to bargain an internal transfer for myself. I may eventually have to end up moving over without a job in hand.


----------



## MunishKumar

Finally got the good news... Yesterday i got Direct Grant for Visa. I am really thankful to all forum members who have shared their knowledge and experience here 

Best of luck to you all !!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




MunishKumar said:


> Finally got the good news... Yesterday i got Direct Grant for Visa. I am really thankful to all forum members who have shared their knowledge and experience here
> 
> Best of luck to you all !!!


----------



## khalidamen

I have got my grant email today 1:23PM AEST. I lodged my application on Apr-15,2015 and this forum was my only source of help. Thank you everyone for contributing in this community.

All the best everyone who is waiting for Golden email.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​





khalidamen said:


> I have got my grant email today 1:23PM AEST. I lodged my application on Apr-15,2015 and this forum was my only source of help. Thank you everyone for contributing in this community.
> 
> All the best everyone who is waiting for Golden email.


----------



## Robandkatherine

We were requested to give medicals and police checks which we provided on the 11th may. Visa was submitted 3rd of March. We are still waiting is anyone in same situation.


----------



## dee9999

khalidamen said:


> I have got my grant email today 1:23PM AEST. I lodged my application on Apr-15,2015 and this forum was my only source of help. Thank you everyone for contributing in this community.
> 
> All the best everyone who is waiting for Golden email.


Many congrats Khalid!!


----------



## Robandkatherine

We lodged our application on 3rd march and were requested to provide police checks and medicals on the 24th April. They were sent 11th may but we still have not heard anything. Is anyone else in same situation?


----------



## thelostone

Robandkatherine said:


> We lodged our application on 3rd march and were requested to provide police checks and medicals on the 24th April. They were sent 11th may but we still have not heard anything. Is anyone else in same situation?


Similar situation here. Lodged in march, medicals in may and haven't heard anything since.


----------



## Robandkatherine

thelostone said:


> Similar situation here. Lodged in march, medicals in may and haven't heard anything since.


We have not had a delay e mail do you think it will be July before it is granted


----------



## piyush1132003

Robandkatherine said:


> We lodged our application on 3rd march and were requested to provide police checks and medicals on the 24th April. They were sent 11th may but we still have not heard anything. Is anyone else in same situation?


Ditto,

Applied on 3rd...got co allocated and requested documents on22nd april...uploaded medical and pcc on 9th may and since then...waiting..


Sending you PM to get in touch...

Whats your app status right now ?

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## rameshkd

> We lodged our application on 3rd march and were requested to provide police checks and medicals on the 24th April. They were sent 11th may but we still have not heard anything. Is anyone else in same situation?





thelostone said:


> Similar situation here. Lodged in march, medicals in may and haven't heard anything since.


What about your travel history ? I think it takes longer for people with extensive travel history


----------



## jango28

109 days since lodgment and counting...60 days since CO contact and addtl docs were submitted...


----------



## tusharvatsa

piyush1132003 said:


> Ditto,
> 
> Applied on 3rd...got co allocated and requested documents on22nd april...uploaded medical and pcc on 9th may and since then...waiting..
> 
> 
> Sending you PM to get in touch...
> 
> Whats your app status right now ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


Quite a few of us..... CO was allocated on 22nd may asked for employment details, got a verification call on 4th June from India..... No news since


----------



## nchhaj

jango28 said:


> 109 days since lodgment and counting...60 days since CO contact and addtl docs were submitted...



since its more than 90 days, you would have definitely called the dibp. anything specific they mentioned?


----------



## thelostone

Robandkatherine said:


> We have not had a delay e mail do you think it will be July before it is granted


Hard to tell. There doesn't seem to be a consistent time frame. Most people seem to get it in 2-2.5 month, but I fail to find any time frame for those who don't.


----------



## piyush1132003

nchhaj said:


> since its more than 90 days, you would have definitely called the dibp. anything specific they mentioned?


Whats so point in calling them, they are giving generic reply to everyone mate...that it is still being accessed and bla bla....

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## jango28

nchhaj said:


> since its more than 90 days, you would have definitely called the dibp. anything specific they mentioned?


Yeah..standard lines - you have provided all docs, we have everything we need from you, in case we need anything else, we'll let you know..and yes the 189 processing time is 'generally' 6-12 mos...so you're within the range 
Application is being reviewed as per process...that's it


----------



## piyush1132003

jango28 said:


> Yeah..standard lines - you have provided all docs, we have everything we need from you, in case we need anything else, we'll let you know..and yes the 189 processing time is 'generally' 6-12 mos...so you're within the range
> Application is being reviewed as per process...that's it


Exactly :-(

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## nchhaj

jango28 said:


> Yeah..standard lines - you have provided all docs, we have everything we need from you, in case we need anything else, we'll let you know..and yes the 189 processing time is 'generally' 6-12 mos...so you're within the range
> Application is being reviewed as per process...that's it


i thot the 189 processing timeframe was 3 months as per immi website. what is your occupation, etc? i didn't find you on the spreadsheet.


----------



## rameshkd

nchhaj said:


> i thot the 189 processing timeframe was 3 months as per immi website. what is your occupation, etc? i didn't find you on the spreadsheet.


DIBP is way beyond a normal person's though process. Only they and God know what's happening.


----------



## jango28

nchhaj said:


> i thot the 189 processing timeframe was 3 months as per immi website. what is your occupation, etc? i didn't find you on the spreadsheet.


Well they say 75% of applications will be processed within 3mos. That's open for interpretation...usually they pick up applications within 50-60 days (mine was picked up on the 49th day) and if they need additional info they give you 4wks time and then wait. If they calculate by 'pick up' date of an application, they have met their SLAs.
For some high risk countries, the wait is usually 1-1.5yrs but again that's on a case by case basis..so in a nutshell there is no official timeframe of processing..it depends on your luck as well!


----------



## andrew64

*Medical for BMI*

Hi guys , 

Since most of you all here have done the medical , I will post the question here .

Last week I did my medicals and BMI is 30 ( above 29.9 is obese ) my panel doctor highlighted only this as an issue . Even though i had a sudden BP of 141/80 , he told since i never had history of BP and due medical stress and clinical condition the BP is fine .

So only BMI is highlighted , I don't worry about since did a very recent full body checkups and my kidney /lungs /cardio and all fine . So even they ask for additonal tests there wont be issues. 

I am just concerned for BMI above 29.9 do they refer to MOH and ask for additional tests , because it will increase the waiting time . I am sure some of us more than this range please share your experience  Thanks


----------



## pc101

andrew64 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Since most of you all here have done the medical , I will post the question here .
> 
> Last week I did my medicals and BMI is 30 ( above 29.9 is obese ) my panel doctor highlighted only this as an issue . Even though i had a sudden BP of 141/80 , he told since i never had history of BP and due medical stress and clinical condition the BP is fine .
> 
> So only BMI is highlighted , I don't worry about since did a very recent full body checkups and my kidney /lungs /cardio and all fine . So even they ask for additonal tests there wont be issues.
> 
> I am just concerned for BMI above 29.9 do they refer to MOH and ask for additional tests , because it will increase the waiting time . I am sure some of us more than this range please share your experience  Thanks


Check this - http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf

There is some information about how medicals is done and specifically for the problem you are looking for.


----------



## anil_nair

Received the grant yesterday after a 3 month long wait.


Happy to answer questions if any


----------



## cocomart

anil_nair said:


> Received the grant yesterday after a 3 month long wait.
> 
> 
> Happy to answer questions if any


Was it a direct grant?


----------



## andrew64

anil_nair said:


> Received the grant yesterday after a 3 month long wait.
> 
> 
> Happy to answer questions if any


Congrats buddy . Can you provide the timeline


----------



## anil_nair

cocomart said:


> Was it a direct grant?


No cocomart PFB my timeline:

Visa Applied: 19th March 2015
CO assigned (asked for additional documents): 5th May 2015
Delay Mail: 22nd May 2015
Grant: 15th June 2015


----------



## dpskarki

Hey buddy what was your occupation ??


----------



## rasa1311

thelostone said:


> Similar situation here. Lodged in march, medicals in may and haven't heard anything since.



Yup we are sailing in same boat, i hope and pray we all sail through sooon !!

Regards


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

mx83 said:


> I am waiting since February 2015 :fingerscrossed:


Really worried. I am waiting since Jan 2015, Have submitted all the docs, called DIBP two weeks back and they said that they don't need any more docs from my end and if needed they will get back.. 

This waiting time is killing me..


----------



## feroza hudwani

Dear Anil,

Do I have to click submit button as given at first page after uploading documents?


----------



## mx83

Yes , indeed its a killer

Speaking of which, they have contacted me two weeks ago asking for form 80, it is the second time that I been asked by CO to provide them with form 80

maybe the first one was an old version, just wondering so I have sent the latest version dated on dec/2014


----------



## elbedewy

Actually .. co try to make the tracker useless for us ....
They give grant for 15 april lodging ..where still feb. People still waiting and it didnt seems depend on dependants....as some grant today have dependants....also not a direct grant ...some of them was asked by co in may ...
This make it very difficult to arrange your excepectations..and get worried when you could see your dream.
Everyday excpect it tommorow and nothing happen ...and grants spilt away ...


----------



## harkanwal

feroza hudwani said:


> Dear Anil,
> 
> Do I have to click submit button as given at first page after uploading documents?


You Need not to do anything. No need to click submit button as Application is already Submitted.

after proper submission Document Upload is allowed so no need to Worry


----------



## anil_nair

dpskarki said:


> Hey buddy what was your occupation ??


261313 - Software Engineer


----------



## shivmani

Seems DIBP is on Strike intermittently until 26th June and might delay Visa processing/grants :confused2:

Check the links below :

http://www.saaustralia.org/index.ph...may-affect-some-airports-and-visa-processing/

http://www.newsroom.immi.gov.au/rele...ortfolio-staff


----------



## momentum

Filed my EOI yesterday with 65 points for subclass 189. Are there any invitation rounds left for June?


----------



## momentum

momentum said:


> Filed my EOI yesterday with 65 points for subclass 189. Are there any invitation rounds left for June?


Is the immi website not updated or what? I dont see any date for rounds in June there. The last was on 22nd May


----------



## feroza hudwani

Dear Harkanwalpreet Singh,
Thanks a lot for quick response, it is very confusing that after visa applied, they still show submit button at first page, i don't know what is purpose behind that button.
Can you tell me when did you go for medical? after visa applied or did they cal you for medical?
did you submit form 80?


----------



## andrew64

*Health requirement*

Guys in my health details , it has mentioned like this , after completing my medical exams last week . Can i say my medical is finalized .

Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## natty.punjabi

momentum said:


> Is the immi website not updated or what? I dont see any date for rounds in June there. The last was on 22nd May



there will be draw on 19th june. due to technical difficulties they havent updated their skillselect website. please find the updated information at SkillSelect Support


----------



## nchhaj

shivmani said:


> Seems DIBP is on Strike intermittently until 26th June and might delay Visa processing/grants
> 
> Check the links below :
> 
> url http colon slash slash saaustralia.org slash index.php slash topic slash 45198-dibp-strike-may-affect-some-airports-and-visa-processing DIBP strike - may affect some airports and visa processing - Application - SAAustralia Forums url
> 
> url http colon slash slash newsroom.immi.gov.au slash rele...ortfolio-staff url


Does this mean there would be no processing during these days? It does mention that "The Portfolio is also ensuring appropriate contingencies are in place for visa and citizenship services". Hopefully there would not be any interruptions in the already delayed VISA grant process.


----------



## mx83

andrew64 said:


> Guys in my health details , it has mentioned like this , after completing my medical exams last week . Can i say my medical is finalized .
> 
> Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
> 
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


just check your immi acount by clicking on "get helath checks" or something like that

a status will appear accordingly


----------



## harkanwal

feroza hudwani said:


> Dear Harkanwalpreet Singh,
> Thanks a lot for quick response, it is very confusing that after visa applied, they still show submit button at first page, i don't know what is purpose behind that button.
> Can you tell me when did you go for medical? after visa applied or did they cal you for medical?
> did you submit form 80?



Hi,

if your application Status is now "Application Received" you need not to worry about Submit button. even if you try it will simply say that Application is already Submitted.

1: *For Health Exam:* After Submission of Application once you start uploading the Documents, under each applicant you will find a button for Health Details, generally it takes 24-48hrs for this to activate. you can click it to get your HEalth Exam Arranged(it will generate e-referral Letter with HAP-ID for you and dependant applicants. 
Then you can arrange medical at your nearest Panel Physician, 
you need to carry this e-referral Letter, 3 passport size photos, and any medical history reports or medicine prescriptions, you are taking at the moment, if you wear spectacles it is better to carry them too. 
THe Panel Physician will automatically upload the healt exam results to DIBP and your account will get updated for it in 5-6 days after the exam.

2: *Form 80 *: it is always better to upload Form80 upfront to save time. 

I had gone through medicals 2 days after submitting the Application and yes i have uploaded the form80 and Form1221 for both me and my wife upfront


----------



## harkanwal

andrew64 said:


> Guys in my health details , it has mentioned like this , after completing my medical exams last week . Can i say my medical is finalized .
> 
> Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
> 
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


Yes Bro, 

this means that your health exam is cleared  and results are uploaded with clearance Provided 

only thing is ful status update will happen in Immiaccount after CO is assigned until then it will remain as mentioned.


----------



## andrew64

harkanwal said:


> Yes Bro,
> 
> this means that your health exam is cleared  and results are uploaded with clearance Provided
> 
> only thing is ful status update will happen in Immiaccount after CO is assigned until then it will remain as mentioned.


I hope it is bro . But the strange thing is probably yesterday or today only my clinic has uploaded the medical . That's why i am confused how will immi account provided as cleared , unless there is a automated system if panel doctor says no issue in the medical then it will give auto clearance ...


----------



## andrew64

mx83 said:


> just check your immi acount by clicking on "get helath checks" or something like that
> 
> a status will appear accordingly


yes bro when i click this i got the above message that i typed


----------



## harkanwal

andrew64 said:


> I hope it is bro . But the strange thing is probably yesterday or today only my clinic has uploaded the medical . That's why i am confused how will immi account provided as cleared , unless there is a automated system if panel doctor says no issue in the medical then it will give auto clearance ...


No need to Worry , This is a Automated clearance and Panel physician only contacts you in case there is a problem. so all is done now.. Just need to wait for grant if you have uploaded all the docs. :fingerscrossed:

Best of luck Brother..


----------



## andrew64

harkanwal said:


> No need to Worry , This is a Automated clearance and Panel physician only contacts you in case there is a problem. so all is done now.. Just need to wait for grant if you have uploaded all the docs. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Best of luck Brother..


Awesome bro … all the best you too


----------



## usmansshaikh

*Advice required on Change of Application Status*

Hello everyone, 

I got CO assigned on 28 May and asked me to submit PCC and Meds within 28 days. I replied and requested to put my case on hold as wife is pregnant. I also asked them to allow me to submit My Medical together with her medical as well as PCC at that time as well. I got the following response in which they allowed me to delay the case, however, the status in my IMMI Account is still information requested. Please let me know if this is okay or an on hold status should be there on application status.

"
*Dear XXXXXXXXXX,

Thank you for your email advising of your change of circumstances.

You are correct that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection does not encourage pregnant applicants to undergo x-rays and we are happy to wait until XXXXX has given birth before completing her medical assessment. It is understandable if you wish to complete your medical assessment at the same time and we also request for you to provide evidence of applying for the Pakistan police clearance certificates after your baby is born.

Please also provide a Form 1022 and a copy of the baby’s birth certificate once they have been born.

Kind Regards

GSM Visa Processing Officer






Dear Team,

With regard to the information requested in the email received from your kind office. Following information is requested for both my Wife and Myself(Primary Applicant)

1) Medical Clearance
2) Police Clearance/Character Certificate
3) Polio Certificate.

I have attached polio certificates for both myself and my wife in this email.

Currently, my wife is in her third trimester of pregnancy and the expected date of delivery (EDD) as given by the concerned consultant/clinic is XXXXX( I have attached scanned copy of confirmation of the same from her consultant to this email as well). 

I would like to request you to put my case on hold till such time as we do not want to risk conducting medicals for my wife until she is through with her pregnancy as recommended by your department as well.

I will submit all the remaining above information including medical clearance and Police Clearance/Character Certificate for both applicants as well as Form 1022 with change of circumstances notification as soon as possible after the birth of our first child.

Kindly allow the case to be put on hold and please let me know if any further action is required from my side on this including submission of any other documents or if it is okay to submit all the above information after the birth of our child.

Thank You.*


----------



## ambrish

*189 Visa DIBP just using the money*

So confusing and frustrating. Been waiting for a grant since many days. Its been almost 3 months of the lodgement and day by day i am hearing from many of the people that there wont be any grants for this financial year. However after looking at the tracker, there were some grants in the last week or so even though most of them are offshore grants. 
If they are going to grant from 1st July, they'd probably take another month.


----------



## rameshkd

ambrish said:


> So confusing and frustrating. Been waiting for a grant since many days. Its been almost 3 months of the lodgement and day by day i am hearing from many of the people that there wont be any grants for this financial year. However after looking at the tracker, there were some grants in the last week or so even though most of them are offshore grants.
> If they are going to grant from 1st July, they'd probably take another month.


Almost 3 months is nothing, if you're one of the chosen unlucky one it could be well over 4-5 months just like most other. DIBP itself has posted notification about delay in grnats yet the grants are flowing. There is nothing much you can do but just hang around.


----------



## ambrish

rameshkd said:


> Almost 3 months is nothing, if you're one of the chosen unlucky one it could be well over 4-5 months just like most other. DIBP itself has posted notification about delay in grnats yet the grants are flowing. There is nothing much you can do but just hang around.


Thanks for your quick reply but pretty much sure no one is unlucky in this world. Simply its about waiting, you could've wrote.


----------



## HarishNair2015

@Ambrish: Dont loose hope. Grants are given based on finalization of medicals n PCC too. When did it get finalized for you?


----------



## ting2015

any 189 grants today? dude


----------



## rameshkd

ting2015 said:


> any 189 grants today? dude


DIBP employees are on strike this week, there may be further delay though we did see a number of grants Mon & Tue.


----------



## mmauk11

From what official source did you get that info? Or is that just your speculation? Industrial strike cause delays to travelers and visa holders, nothing to do with visa processing. 



rameshkd said:


> DIBP employees are on strike this week, there may be further delay though we did see a number of grants Mon & Tue.


----------



## ambrish

HarishNair2015 said:


> @Ambrish: Dont loose hope. Grants are given based on finalization of medicals n PCC too. When did it get finalized for you?


Thanks Harish 
My medicals were finalized in April. Both of my AFP and PCC were submitted on 5th June.

CO was allocated on 15th May. Since my Indian PCC took time, Initially i just submitted the receipt. But just on 5th June i sent the actual PCC as well as AFP.


----------



## ikrammd

andrew64 said:


> Hi Guys , I did my Meds 2 days ago and my immi medical checks says this
> 
> Health requirement – examinations in progress
> A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once they have submitted this person's case to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter.
> 
> 
> During my medication doctor said my BMI is high 28 , which is over weight not obese , but he said it is not an issue .
> i am afraid whether MOH will take it seriously , when we will be knowing whether medical passed and not additional tests needed , is it after CO assigned or after our medical completed . Seniors please share your experience .


Hi Andrew,

Where did you have your medicals done ? Dubai-london clinic ? What were the charges for the health checkup?

Regards,
Ikram


----------



## varundev

rameshkd said:


> DIBP employees are on strike this week, there may be further delay though we did see a number of grants Mon & Tue.


Dude Strike of one week ??? Or strike for one day ???? I guess they mentioned date of strike of various cities. I observed that DIBP process is done through Brisbane team and Adelaide team. So majority DIBP process will be affected on these cities strike. We however we are almost prepared for our grant in new financial year.


----------



## varundev

ambrish said:


> Thanks Harish
> My medicals were finalized in April. Both of my AFP and PCC were submitted on 5th June.
> 
> CO was allocated on 15th May. Since my Indian PCC took time, Initially i just submitted the receipt. But just on 5th June i sent the actual PCC as well as AFP.


Same situation is here. I hopefully expecting grant in next month.


----------



## rameshkd

varundev said:


> Dude Strike of one week ??? Or strike for one day ???? I guess they mentioned date of strike of various cities. I observed that DIBP process is done through Brisbane team and Adelaide team. So majority DIBP process will be affected on these cities strike. We however we are almost prepared for our grant in new financial year.





> From what official source did you get that info? Or is that just your speculation? Industrial strike cause delays to travelers and visa holders, nothing to do with visa processing.


Refer the link
Protected Industrial Action by Immigration and Border Protection Portfolio staff - DIBP Online Newsroom
_
Protected industrial action will commence today, and will continue intermittently until Friday, 26 June 2015. During this period, airports, client service centres, ports, container examination facilities and *visa processes may be affected*._

_*Airports affected are:*

Perth: 18 June 2015 
Darwin: 18 June 2015 
Brisbane: 24 June 2015 
Gold Coast: 24 June 2015 
Melbourne: 25 June 2015 
Adelaide: 26 June 2015 
Cairns: 26 June 2015
_

Read through all the details in there. Clearly mentions the dates are for airports and not the visa processing teams.


----------



## vng09

It seems like most of the grants or CO allocation this week are from Adelaide team. (Just my 2 cent opinion, but the trend in the last couple of months seems that applications that were allocated to Adelaide team would get grants after shorter period, on average)

Mine is Bris Team .

(Still, I am just guessing)


----------



## rameshkd

Anyone here undergone External check or aware of the process? 
As per my knowledge external checks can take anywhere between 6-12 months in addition to the standard processing times by DIBP. What happens to the medicals and PCC in that case ? Do we need to undergo medicals and get new PCC all over again ?


----------



## varundev

rameshkd said:


> Refer the link
> Protected Industrial Action by Immigration and Border Protection Portfolio staff - DIBP Online Newsroom
> _
> Protected industrial action will commence today, and will continue intermittently until Friday, 26 June 2015. During this period, airports, client service centres, ports, container examination facilities and *visa processes may be affected*._
> 
> _*Airports affected are:*
> 
> Perth: 18 June 2015
> Darwin: 18 June 2015
> Brisbane: 24 June 2015
> Gold Coast: 24 June 2015
> Melbourne: 25 June 2015
> Adelaide: 26 June 2015
> Cairns: 26 June 2015
> _
> 
> Read through all the details in there. Clearly mentions the dates are for airports and not the visa processing teams.


Oh yeas it means we had to wait till July for further process.... meanwhile we can say there will not be any external check. Many friends are talking about it.


----------



## Faris_ksa

Hi Guys,

I am about to Lodge my 189 visa application, but not yet finished with form 80. Can i just make the payment now and later upload the files ? or must i upload some files with the payment ??


And if i upload files is it final or i can still upload updated version in the future ?


Thanks


----------



## andrew64

Faris_ksa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am about to Lodge my 189 visa application, but not yet finished with form 80. Can i just make the payment now and later upload the files ? or must i upload some files with the payment ??
> 
> 
> And if i upload files is it final or i can still upload updated version in the future ?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can , first finish the 17 page application form and make the payment . Then you can take your own time to upload the documents.


----------



## mmauk11

Thank you.
Well, that news was posted on their newsroom on 15th but there were some people who got their grants on 15th and 16th. So one can assume some officers are still working. 

Do not worry. Focus on positive things. Keep your fingers crossed and wait.






rameshkd said:


> Refer the link
> Protected Industrial Action by Immigration and Border Protection Portfolio staff - DIBP Online Newsroom
> _
> Protected industrial action will commence today, and will continue intermittently until Friday, 26 June 2015. During this period, airports, client service centres, ports, container examination facilities and *visa processes may be affected*._
> 
> _*Airports affected are:*
> 
> Perth: 18 June 2015
> Darwin: 18 June 2015
> Brisbane: 24 June 2015
> Gold Coast: 24 June 2015
> Melbourne: 25 June 2015
> Adelaide: 26 June 2015
> Cairns: 26 June 2015
> _
> 
> Read through all the details in there. Clearly mentions the dates are for airports and not the visa processing teams.


----------



## vmahajan25

Guys one question, one of my friend have around 12 yrs of total exp out of which 8 yrs in software testing and 4 yrs in Software development, so just want to know experts advise on how should he proceed for Ausie application as what i see 261314 - Software Tester was not in sol list and for software development he has just 4 yrs exp, so how should he proceed. Experts please advise.


----------



## KeeDa

vmahajan25 said:


> Guys one question, one of my friend have around 12 yrs of total exp out of which 8 yrs in software testing and 4 yrs in Software development, so just want to know experts advise on how should he proceed for Ausie application as what i see 261314 - Software Tester was not in sol list and for software development he has just 4 yrs exp, so how should he proceed. Experts please advise.


Was it manual testing or automation? If automation, then he definitely has coding/ scripting experience and can qualify as a Software Developer/ Engineer. Few Automation Testers here have successfully got assessed as Software Engineers.


----------



## nchhaj

vmahajan25 said:


> Guys one question, one of my friend have around 12 yrs of total exp out of which 8 yrs in software testing and 4 yrs in Software development, so just want to know experts advise on how should he proceed for Ausie application as what i see 261314 - Software Tester was not in sol list and for software development he has just 4 yrs exp, so how should he proceed. Experts please advise.


My suggestion would be to go for "Software Engineer". But that is my personal opinion. You can decide based on more data  because that's a very costly decision one would make. Other option one can explore is to go to the professional registered migration agent route although it can be costlier.


----------



## Faris_ksa

andrew64 said:


> Yes you can , first finish the 17 page application form and make the payment . Then you can take your own time to upload the documents.


The 17 page application is form 80 right ? or is it different .. i am almost done with form 80. 

then this means i can't make full payment until i fill this form.


----------



## hari_sudhan

vmahajan25 said:


> Guys one question, one of my friend have around 12 yrs of total exp out of which 8 yrs in software testing and 4 yrs in Software development, so just want to know experts advise on how should he proceed for Ausie application as what i see 261314 - Software Tester was not in sol list and for software development he has just 4 yrs exp, so how should he proceed. Experts please advise.


261313 is safe bet. 

As per ANZSCO Descriptions

261313 - Software Engineer
Designs, develops, modifies, documents, tests, implements, installs and supports software applications and systems.


----------



## thelostone

rameshkd said:


> Anyone here undergone External check or aware of the process?
> As per my knowledge external checks can take anywhere between 6-12 months in addition to the standard processing times by DIBP. What happens to the medicals and PCC in that case ? Do we need to undergo medicals and get new PCC all over again ?


I have two acquaintances from high risk countries that got their visa in less than 2.5 months, they go through security checks I'd guess. 
I can't think of any type of external check that takes longer than a security check. Workplace checks might be somewhat time consuming for people with overseas work experience, but even that shouldn't take 6-12 months.
Let's hope ours don't take that long mate.


----------



## KeeDa

Faris_ksa said:


> The 17 page application is form 80 right ? or is it different .. i am almost done with form 80.
> 
> then this means i can't make full payment until i fill this form.


No, the 17 page one is the online form- the one to be filled up after creating skillselect account and 17 pages of information to be filled before paying the visa fees.


----------



## Jeeten#80

FIRST you have to fill the ONLINE VISA application form (its a 17 Page form) THEN as the FINAL step you submit the FORM by Paying the VISA Fees.

*You can't upload any document before you pay the VISA fees.* AFTER this you will get option for uploading documents for ALL applicants.


AFTER the VISA fees payment to upload documents you have time until:

* CO is allocated
* CO freezes your application for processing 
* ALSO after CO allocation IF CO requires/finds additional documents/that some documents are missing THEN he will give you another 28 days to upload those documents. This 28 days deadline may be extended further.


In ALL you can upload 60 files per applicant. So IF you have finished uploading ALL documents AND feel that some documents have to be updated JUST upload the latest version of the document with correct name PROVIDED you haven't exhausted your 60 files limit for THAT applicant.


FORM 80 can be uploaded later (This is 18 page FORM).



Faris_ksa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am about to Lodge my 189 visa application, but not yet finished with form 80. Can i just make the payment now and later upload the files ? or must i upload some files with the payment ??
> 
> 
> And if i upload files is it final or i can still upload updated version in the future ?
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## varundev

Faris_ksa said:


> The 17 page application is form 80 right ? or is it different .. i am almost done with form 80.
> 
> then this means i can't make full payment until i fill this form.


You don't need to fill form 80 while lodging visa application and you are offshore applicant. If you did not lodged visa so first of all you need to fill the application form and make payment of it. You need to create Immi account and you need to upload your documents according to DIBP's instruction. I observed amongst all threads and I would like to share that form 80 is not compulsory and CO may demand if he wants it. It is mandatory for ONSHORE applicants. 

you can get more information from Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

*Follow Jeet's suggestions it is full description.*


----------



## Faris_ksa

Thanks to all of you for your guidance, this was great help for me.


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



Jeeten#80 said:


> FIRST you have to fill the ONLINE VISA application form (its a 17 Page form) THEN as the FINAL step you submit the FORM by Paying the VISA Fees.
> 
> *You can't upload any document before you pay the VISA fees.* AFTER this you will get option for uploading documents for ALL applicants.
> 
> 
> AFTER the VISA fees payment to upload documents you have time until:
> 
> * CO is allocated
> * CO freezes your application for processing
> * ALSO after CO allocation IF CO requires/finds additional documents/that some documents are missing THEN he will give you another 28 days to upload those documents. This 28 days deadline may be extended further.
> 
> 
> In ALL you can upload 60 files per applicant. So IF you have finished uploading ALL documents AND feel that some documents have to be updated JUST upload the latest version of the document with correct name PROVIDED you haven't exhausted your 60 files limit for THAT applicant.
> 
> 
> FORM 80 can be uploaded later (This is 18 page FORM).



Hi,

According Australian immigration web site, my visa application is processing, but there is no clue in my immaccount whether CO allocated or not. It is indicated only "Application Received". Even I can upload any further documents, if I wish.

CO has not freeze my account. Can you please tell me , how should I know whether CO has been allocated my visa application?

Shall I enquire from them?


----------



## Jeeten#80

CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.


AFTER CO allocation you would be receiving an email from the concerned processing team to which CO is tagged.





wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> According Australian immigration web site, my visa application is processing, but there is no clue in my immaccount whether CO allocated or not. It is indicated only "Application Received". Even I can upload any further documents, if I wish.
> 
> CO has not freeze my account. Can you please tell me , how should I know whether CO has been allocated my visa application?
> 
> Shall I enquire from them?


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



Jeeten#80 said:


> CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.
> 
> 
> AFTER CO allocation you would be receiving an email from the concerned processing team to which CO is tagged.


I did not received any thing from CO and it close to 60 days as well. However I have front loaded every thing,I thought that might be the reason, they did not contact me. What shall I do? Shall I use web form inquiry to check the status of my application? as mentioned in their automated letter.

I am bit worrying.


----------



## batcoder0619

wkdn745 said:


> I did not received any thing from CO and it close to 60 days as well. However I have front loaded every thing,I thought that might be the reason, they did not contact me. What shall I do? Shall I use web form inquiry to check the status of my application? as mentioned in their automated letter.
> 
> I am bit worrying.


It maybe a direct grant for you then as you have front loaded all docs. Have patience my friend. Their service standards states 90 days. So if no contact or news after 90 days then you can contact them regarding your application.


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



batcoder0619 said:


> It maybe a direct grant for you then as you have front loaded all docs. Have patience my friend. Their service standards states 90 days. So if no contact or news after 90 days then you can contact them regarding your application.


Ok , Thanks, I am bit nervous.


----------



## sandeepv84

*457 visa to 189 visa ...8501 condition*

Hi ,

I was on 457 visa having 8107 work condition and 8501 insurance condition. Due to certain circumstances I had to resign from my employer on 27th May. However I had applied for 189 and got my bridging visa A grant notification on 12th of May.
I have also applied for medicare on 15th of June.

My query is 

1) Since my employer has stopped my health insurance on 27th of May,I'm not covered under private insurance till now. Is it mandatory to be covered under private health insurance for the period 27th of May till date ?.

2) Will this affect my 189 application?

3) Will medicare taken on 15th of June should be sufficient. If not,Is there any alternate solution to this?

4) If I take a private insurance commencing now , will it be sufficient to cover the 8501 conditon and processing of 189 ?

Kindly help..:confused2:

Regards,
Sandeep V


----------



## summi

Hi,

anyone got any update who applied on 11th march for 189 under 261313?


----------



## himurules

hello guys, i have been a silent reader of this thread. All your updates and input have been very helpful to me and kept me sane through this long waiting period. I received my grant on 15th of june 2015 and felt it as a responsibility to share my details with all of you.

ACS: 05/09/2014 (positive 261313 software engineer)
EOI with 60 points : 12/09/2014 (189)
invite: 22/09/2014
Visa lodged: 01/10/2014
CO contacted : 28/11/2014

asked for indian PCC, USA PCC and mediacals

Indian PCC and medicals were submitted on 04/12/2014

however we didn't realized FBI PCC is a long process and it took us more than 3 motnhs to receive it

Finally recieved and uploaded it on 22/03/2015

CO contacted again on 14/04/2015

asked for resume and form 1221

Grant: 15/06/2015

First Entry: 05/12/2015

Flying to sydney in july, hope to see a lot more of you there, hopefully we all party together sometime. Cheers.

I hope all waiting receive their grant soon.


----------



## summi

himurules said:


> hello guys, i have been a silent reader of this thread. All your updates and input have been very helpful to me and kept me sane through this long waiting period. I received my grant on 15th of june 2015 and felt it as a responsibility to share my details with all of you.
> 
> ACS: 05/09/2014 (positive 261313 software engineer)
> EOI with 60 points : 12/09/2014 (189)
> invite: 22/09/2014
> Visa lodged: 01/10/2014
> CO contacted : 28/11/2014
> 
> asked for indian PCC, USA PCC and mediacals
> 
> Indian PCC and medicals were submitted on 04/12/2014
> 
> however we didn't realized FBI PCC is a long process and it took us more than 3 motnhs to receive it
> 
> Finally recieved and uploaded it on 22/03/2015
> 
> CO contacted again on 14/04/2015
> 
> asked for resume and form 1221
> 
> Grant: 15/06/2015
> 
> First Entry: 05/12/2015
> 
> Flying to sydney in july, hope to see a lot more of you there, hopefully we all party together sometime. Cheers.
> 
> I hope all waiting receive their grant soon.




Hi himurules,

Congrats for your visa grant...!!

I need to know few things from you, because i have also applied under 261313 with 60 points for 189 visa.

I have applied on 11 march 2015 but till date no CO allocated and no delay mail received. 

Did you contacted them by email or by call?

What do you suggest me about how to get the status of my application..?

Please advise me because i am so much worried for my application.

Thanks,
Summi
:confused2:


----------



## summi

batcoder0619 said:


> It maybe a direct grant for you then as you have front loaded all docs. Have patience my friend. Their service standards states 90 days. So if no contact or news after 90 days then you can contact them regarding your application.



HI batcoder0619,

I have applied for 189 with 60 points under 261313 category on 11th march, but till date there is no update from their end neither and CO assigned nor any delay mail received yet.What do you suggest me to do because in my case there are more than 90 days.

Thanks,
Summi


----------



## himurules

summi said:


> Hi himurules,
> 
> Congrats for your visa grant...!!
> 
> I need to know few things from you, because i have also applied under 261313 with 60 points for 189 visa.
> 
> I have applied on 11 march 2015 but till date no CO allocated and no delay mail received.
> 
> Did you contacted them by email or by call?
> 
> What do you suggest me about how to get the status of my application..?
> 
> Please advise me because i am so much worried for my application.
> 
> Thanks,
> Summi
> :confused2:


Hey Sumit, 
firstly need not to worry if CO has not contacted you yet. Just remain positive. If you haven't received the delay email, it might be a good sign as you may receive grant in this financial year itself. I would like to advice you to call DIBP and ask for an update. Calling them is definitely a better option as email replies are pretty standard once and do not contain any useful information. They won't tell you a lot but if they say they have all the documents they want and your case is still under routine check, means your documents have been accepted and your in the queue. I would say you should receive the grant maximum by 2nd week of july in any case scenario. So hang in there buddy. You would have to wait much lesser than what i did. Almost there. You will be celebrating soon. Cheers.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




himurules said:


> hello guys, i have been a silent reader of this thread. All your updates and input have been very helpful to me and kept me sane through this long waiting period. I received my grant on 15th of june 2015 and felt it as a responsibility to share my details with all of you.
> 
> ACS: 05/09/2014 (positive 261313 software engineer)
> EOI with 60 points : 12/09/2014 (189)
> invite: 22/09/2014
> Visa lodged: 01/10/2014
> CO contacted : 28/11/2014
> 
> asked for indian PCC, USA PCC and mediacals
> 
> Indian PCC and medicals were submitted on 04/12/2014
> 
> however we didn't realized FBI PCC is a long process and it took us more than 3 motnhs to receive it
> 
> Finally recieved and uploaded it on 22/03/2015
> 
> CO contacted again on 14/04/2015
> 
> asked for resume and form 1221
> 
> Grant: 15/06/2015
> 
> First Entry: 05/12/2015
> 
> Flying to sydney in july, hope to see a lot more of you there, hopefully we all party together sometime. Cheers.
> 
> I hope all waiting receive their grant soon.


----------



## summi

himurules said:


> Hey Sumit,
> firstly need not to worry if CO has not contacted you yet. Just remain positive. If you haven't received the delay email, it might be a good sign as you may receive grant in this financial year itself. I would like to advice you to call DIBP and ask for an update. Calling them is definitely a better option as email replies are pretty standard once and do not contain any useful information. They won't tell you a lot but if they say they have all the documents they want and your case is still under routine check, means your documents have been accepted and your in the queue. I would say you should receive the grant maximum by 2nd week of july in any case scenario. So hang in there buddy. You would have to wait much lesser than what i did. Almost there. You will be celebrating soon. Cheers.



Hi,

Thanks for such an quick and boosting reply.

I have called them 10 days ago but sue to some disturbance in call i couldn't hear the lady officer properly, even i asked her twice in the same call, but again there was same problem.The thing i understood was that she was telling that they are doing some verification and my case is under process.but i couldn't understood the second thing she was telling.

So is it advisable to call them again?

Please suggest.

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## summi

Hi Jeetan,

Can you please revert me back with the same reply of my query, because the message for deleted by mistake.

Sorry for inconvenience.

Thanks,
Summi


----------



## himurules

summi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for such an quick and boosting reply.
> 
> I have called them 10 days ago but sue to some disturbance in call i couldn't hear the lady officer properly, even i asked her twice in the same call, but again there was same problem.The thing i understood was that she was telling that they are doing some verification and my case is under process.but i couldn't understood the second thing she was telling.
> 
> So is it advisable to call them again?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumit


Well in that case i would suggest not to call them anymore and patiently wait for the outcome. I got the similar kinda reply when i called them. This pretty much means your grant should be arriving soon. Calling them often might piss them off as they are usually have a lot of cases to look into. Relax and start planning for your move. Where are you planning to move. For our occupational code, sydney and melbourne seem to be the place to be. Let me know.


----------



## tahanpaa

himurules said:


> Well in that case i would suggest not to call them anymore and patiently wait for the outcome. I got the similar kinda reply when i called them. This pretty much means your grant should be arriving soon. Calling them often might piss them off as they are usually have a lot of cases to look into. Relax and start planning for your move. Where are you planning to move. For our occupational code, sydney and melbourne seem to be the place to be. Let me know.


In my case after calling them i got delay mail.


----------



## summi

himurules said:


> Well in that case i would suggest not to call them anymore and patiently wait for the outcome. I got the similar kinda reply when i called them. This pretty much means your grant should be arriving soon. Calling them often might piss them off as they are usually have a lot of cases to look into. Relax and start planning for your move. Where are you planning to move. For our occupational code, sydney and melbourne seem to be the place to be. Let me know.



Sure dude.i will let you know.


----------



## rameshkd

Delay mail has absolutely no significance, I had called them yesterday. The lady on the line told me, they send out delay mails to all those who call but it does not mean anything.
She acknowledged the fact that grants are reduced now due to the ceiling but did not reveal what their plans would be for July.
As for my application, she mentioned it's under some verification, so a decision won't be taken anytime soon. Even though I am beyond 90 days, due to the verification thing I'm pretty much within service standards, I did not understand but did not inquire much.


----------



## varundev

Faris_ksa said:


> Thanks to all of you for your guidance, this was great help for me.



You can give your thanks by pushing button thanks on our message bar


----------



## batcoder0619

summi said:


> HI batcoder0619,
> 
> I have applied for 189 with 60 points under 261313 category on 11th march, but till date there is no update from their end neither and CO assigned nor any delay mail received yet.What do you suggest me to do because in my case there are more than 90 days.
> 
> Thanks,
> Summi


Which CO team has been assigned to you?


----------



## summi

batcoder0619 said:


> Which CO team has been assigned to you?



I have not assigned any CO yet.


----------



## batcoder0619

summi said:


> I have not assigned any CO yet.


Ok maybe you can try calling below number:
+61 7 3136 7000

It's for GSM Adelaide and Brisbane. They might be able to assist you.


----------



## varundev

batcoder0619 said:


> Ok maybe you can try calling below number:
> +61 7 3136 7000
> 
> It's for GSM Adelaide and Brisbane. They might be able to assist you.


Hello Guys,

I would like to add that most of applications are allotted to GSM adelaide teams, It is around 13-15 GSM adelaide teams. It may be more that 15. Rest of application goes to Brisbane team. Its team is bit small than Adelaide team.

Whatever It is I must tell you We have to wait till July.... Only Few Days to go.


----------



## captain_hoomi

guys I have lodged my visa on May 8. When should I expect the email from CO?


----------



## atmahesh

captain_hoomi said:


> guys I have lodged my visa on May 8. When should I expect the email from CO?


August


----------



## hari_sudhan

captain_hoomi said:


> guys I have lodged my visa on May 8. When should I expect the email from CO?


Both of us are in same stage. Going by 45 days timeline ... CO allocation "may" happen next week. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

Hello jeetendra ,
Can I get NSW ss invitation in the month of june for 261313 occupation.
How many invitations are left for nsw ss for this year


----------



## Jeeten#80

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.


INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.


*REF:* *Skilled nominated migration (190)*




Guriqbal Singh said:


> Hello jeetendra ,
> Can I get NSW ss invitation in the month of june for 261313 occupation.
> How many invitations are left for nsw ss for this year


----------



## Jeeten#80

CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.






captain_hoomi said:


> guys I have lodged my visa on May 8. When should I expect the email from CO?


----------



## msgforsunil

*Entry date as part of the Visa Grant mail?*

As part of the Visa grant mail that we receive, do we get to know the entry date?

Refer http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-R36znJjzu2s/TzbCyc3ss4I/AAAAAAAACbA/lOe1g-X1nFU/s1600/3505831_orig.jpeg for an example.

What is the difference between, "Initial Entry By" and "Must not arrive after" in the above URL? Logically, both should be same right?

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## varundev

msgforsunil said:


> As part of the Visa grant mail that we receive, do we get to know the entry date?
> 
> Refer http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-R36znJjzu2s/TzbCyc3ss4I/AAAAAAAACbA/lOe1g-X1nFU/s1600/3505831_orig.jpeg for an example.
> 
> What is the difference between, "Initial Entry By" and "Must not arrive after" in the above URL? Logically, both should be same right?
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar



This is older one.... I heard that now they issue a grant letter.... Last entry date they showed and entry date starts from the grant date...


----------



## msgforsunil

varundev said:


> This is older one.... I heard that now they issue a grant letter.... Last entry date they showed and entry date starts from the grant date...


Sorry, I am not clear as what comes in the grant letter now?


----------



## rasa1311

msgforsunil said:


> As part of the Visa grant mail that we receive, do we get to know the entry date?
> 
> Refer http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-R36znJjzu2s/TzbCyc3ss4I/AAAAAAAACbA/lOe1g-X1nFU/s1600/3505831_orig.jpeg for an example.
> 
> What is the difference between, "Initial Entry By" and "Must not arrive after" in the above URL? Logically, both should be same right?
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar



Dear Sunil,

This is an Old PR Visa , which i still have on my passport , at that point in time Visa labels were given on your passport, now a days there is no such VISA , Australia has become Visa Label Free , Since then they are issuing grant letters , subsequently they have a service called VEVO (Visa Entitlement Verification Online), which gives all the details about Grant .

Initial Entry Date : is a date usually 1 year from the date you lodged your visa , say you have lodged your visa on 1st of January 2015 and you got your grant letter on say 15th of March then Most likely your Initial Entry Date is going to be 31/12/2015.

Must Not arrive Date is no more there on the letter, however you can interpret IED (Initial Entry Date) as Must not arrive after date as well.

So IED : is date before which you must plan to visit Australia .

Hope this helps.

Regards
Rahul


----------



## msgforsunil

rasa1311 said:


> Dear Sunil,
> 
> This is an Old PR Visa , which i still have on my passport , at that point in time Visa labels were given on your passport, now a days there is no such VISA , Australia has become Visa Label Free , Since then they are issuing grant letters , subsequently they have a service called VEVO (Visa Entitlement Verification Online), which gives all the details about Grant .
> 
> Initial Entry Date : is a date usually 1 year from the date you lodged your visa , say you have lodged your visa on 1st of January 2015 and you got your grant letter on say 15th of March then Most likely your Initial Entry Date is going to be 31/12/2015.
> 
> Must Not arrive Date is no more there on the letter, however you can interpret IED (Initial Entry Date) as Must not arrive after date as well.
> 
> So IED : is date before which you must plan to visit Australia .
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards
> Rahul


Thanks Rahul.

Pasting an extract from Visa Entitlement Verification Online below. So essentially, "the date you must enter Australia before for your visa to remain valid" would be IED right?


VEVO only provides the visa details of your current visa. It does not provide information on previous visas. VEVO will show:

visa class and subclass
visa description (student, temporary or permanent)
visa holder role type (primary or secondary applicant)
visa status
visa grant and expiry date
visa grant number (this is removed when you save or email your results)
the date you must enter Australia before for your visa to remain valid
entries allowed
period of stay
current location (in or outside Australia)
all conditions applicable to your visa in plain English.
Note: Only the primary visa applicant can use the Transaction Reference Number (TRN) and see the full visa details. Family members included in any visa application will be provided information that applies to their visa.


----------



## rasa1311

msgforsunil said:


> Thanks Rahul.
> 
> Pasting an extract from Visa Entitlement Verification Online below. So essentially, "the date you must enter Australia before for your visa to remain valid" would be IED right?
> 
> 
> VEVO only provides the visa details of your current visa. It does not provide information on previous visas. VEVO will show:
> 
> visa class and subclass
> visa description (student, temporary or permanent)
> visa holder role type (primary or secondary applicant)
> visa status
> visa grant and expiry date
> visa grant number (this is removed when you save or email your results)
> the date you must enter Australia before for your visa to remain valid
> entries allowed
> period of stay
> current location (in or outside Australia)
> all conditions applicable to your visa in plain English.
> Note: Only the primary visa applicant can use the Transaction Reference Number (TRN) and see the full visa details. Family members included in any visa application will be provided information that applies to their visa.



Yes That's Right.

Regards


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Initial Entry to Australia !*



A migration visa is issued on the condition that the holder enters Australia at least once before a certain date, and once a such a visa has been issued, this INITIAL ENTRY DATE cannot be changed under any circumstances. 


*Initial Entry to Australia after a migration visa has been issued*


----------



## mahi31

Hi jeet,

What that, is this for all?



Jeeten#80 said:


> A migration visa is issued on the condition that the holder enters Australia at least once before a certain date, and once a such a visa has been issued, this INITIAL ENTRY DATE cannot be changed under any circumstances.
> 
> 
> *Initial Entry to Australia after a migration visa has been issued*


----------



## vineet85_05

Hey,
I've just booked a medical appointment. I'm supposed to undergo following tests
501 Medical Examination Required
502 Chest X-ray Examination Required
707 HIV test 


Could anyone explain what "501 test" means? I've heard that they check blood, urine, xray etc.
But what all diseases do they test apart from TB and HIV?


Regards
Vineet


----------



## ikrammd

msgforsunil said:


> Sorry, I am not clear as what comes in the grant letter now?


Hi Sunil,

Attached is a sample grant letter for your reference.


----------



## msgforsunil

ikrammd said:


> Hi Sunil,
> 
> Attached is a sample grant letter for your reference.


Thanks ikrammd for sharing the sample with us. 

Cheers
Sunil Kumar


----------



## msgforsunil

vineet85_05 said:


> Hey,
> I've just booked a medical appointment. I'm supposed to undergo following tests
> 501 Medical Examination Required
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Required
> 707 HIV test
> 
> 
> Could anyone explain what "501 test" means? I've heard that they check blood, urine, xray etc.
> But what all diseases do they test apart from TB and HIV?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Vineet


Please read through the below for complete information.

Health Examination: Health examinations
Medical Examination: http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf


----------



## chikkubinil

Anyone got grant today?


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

Hello jeetendra,
Today I got Invitation for NSW ss through email. a link is provided to apply for application.But in my skill select account I have not received any message in correspondence tab.
Is it genuine mail or something else.


----------



## sandeepv84

Hi Everyone,

Any information or update you could give me on my below clarification ?

Thanks






sandeepv84 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I was on 457 visa having 8107 work condition and 8501 insurance condition. Due to certain circumstances I had to resign from my employer on 27th May. However I had applied for 189 and got my bridging visa A grant notification on 12th of May.
> I have also applied for medicare on 15th of June.
> 
> My query is
> 
> 1) Since my employer has stopped my health insurance on 27th of May,I'm not covered under private insurance till now. Is it mandatory to be covered under private health insurance for the period 27th of May till date ?.
> 
> 2) Will this affect my 189 application?
> 
> 3) Will medicare taken on 15th of June should be sufficient. If not,Is there any alternate solution to this?
> 
> 4) If I take a private insurance commencing now , will it be sufficient to cover the 8501 conditon and processing of 189 ?
> 
> Kindly help..:confused2:
> 
> Regards,
> Sandeep V


----------



## Jeeten#80

There would be no update in your SkillSelect account, as this is only an invite to apply for NSW SS Nomination. You now have 14 days to apply for NSW SS Nomination.


Once this Nomination application is approved THEN your EOI status would change to INVITED from SUBMITTED (Current Status).


Congratulations and All The Best with NSW SS Nomination Application!





Guriqbal Singh said:


> Hello jeetendra,
> Today I got Invitation for NSW ss through email. a link is provided to apply for application.But in my skill select account I have not received any message in correspondence tab.
> Is it genuine mail or something else.


----------



## ishugarg

Dosto,

I got invite for VISA 190 with 60 points.,,NSW .... 261311 - Analyst programmer
Payment done.........

EOI submission:- 28 - 5 - 2015


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes this is for all.





mahi31 said:


> Hi jeet,
> 
> What that, is this for all?





Jeeten#80 said:


> A migration visa is issued on the condition that the holder enters Australia at least once before a certain date, and once a such a visa has been issued, this INITIAL ENTRY DATE cannot be changed under any circumstances.
> 
> 
> *Initial Entry to Australia after a migration visa has been issued*


----------



## summi

Jeeten#80 said:


> CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.


Hi Jeetan,


I have applied on 11th march for 189 with 60 points under 261313 and front loaded all docs except form 80, but till date there is no communication from their end. No CO assigned, no delay mail received.

What do you suggest me to do?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*IMO...*you should hang-on until 2nd week of July 2015. THEN IF you still don't get any communication THEN try contacting DIBP. 

WHAT I think is that you might get a DIRECT GRANT.


Its very easy for me to ask you to wait BUT at this point there isn't any other viable option THAT I can think of.




summi said:


> Hi Jeetan,
> 
> 
> I have applied on 11th march for 189 with 60 points under 261313 and front loaded all docs except form 80, but till date there is no communication from their end. No CO assigned, no delay mail received.
> 
> What do you suggest me to do?


----------



## rameshkd

summi said:


> Hi Jeetan,
> 
> 
> I have applied on 11th march for 189 with 60 points under 261313 and front loaded all docs except form 80, but till date there is no communication from their end. No CO assigned, no delay mail received.
> 
> What do you suggest me to do?


I've been saying this for two days now, Delay mail has no significance. It's not my assumption, this is confirmed by DIBP when I called them.
So don't worry, hang on till July. I suggest you wait until 6th July and give them a call if still no progress.
Do you have a travel history ? If so, please front load 1221 as well, not mandatory but COs ask for 1221 for those with travel history.


----------



## summi

rameshkd said:


> I've been saying this for two days now, Delay mail has no significance. It's not my assumption, this is confirmed by DIBP when I called them.
> So don't worry, hang on till July. I suggest you wait until 6th July and give them a call if still no progress.
> Do you have a travel history ? If so, please front load 1221 as well, not mandatory but COs ask for 1221 for those with travel history.



Hi Rameshkd,

OK i will wait till 6th july then i will contact them, Yes i have travel history,I have been to Afghanistan and West africa in 2008 and 2009. i have spent 3 months in afghanistan, then same duration in west africa, after that less than 3 months in afghanistan again. i went there for company's projects.


----------



## andrew64

summi said:


> Hi Rameshkd,
> 
> OK i will wait till 6th july then i will contact them, Yes i have travel history,I have been to Afghanistan and West africa in 2008 and 2009. i have spent 3 months in afghanistan, then same duration in west africa, after that less than 3 months in afghanistan again. i went there for company's projects.


I don't see much difference between form 80 and 1221 expect they ask more about the visits to Australia .


----------



## varundev

ikrammd said:


> Hi Sunil,
> 
> Attached is a sample grant letter for your reference.


Its really nice for those who imagine what is grant latter. 

I have one question in my mind that they have given not arrive before FEB 2020 so it means LED (Last Entry Date) is 2020 ? Bit Confused. 

I will get this kind of latter very soon... Just need to wait few days :happy:


----------



## ikrammd

varundev said:


> Its really nice for those who imagine what is grant latter.
> 
> I have one question in my mind that they have given not arrive before FEB 2020 so it means LED (Last Entry Date) is 2020 ? Bit Confused.
> 
> I will get this kind of latter very soon... Just need to wait few days :happy:


Hi Mate,

PR that you get is only valid for 5 years after which you will have to apply an extension to re enter Australia however you can stay there permanent.

They basically encourage you to apply for citizenship 

Citizenship.gov.au


----------



## nalinchawla

Are there any chances of rejection if I have provided all documents are uploaded (including PCC as requested by CO)?
Medical detail for my wife are not updated ...though we have uploaded medical receipts in April....
Her passport# in initial application and medical hap id is different than present one .. Passport details change form has also been uploaded.
Am I worrying unnecessarily?


----------



## KeeDa

Has been discussed numerous times before. Check the following threads:

www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...alia-long-time-after-google-page-ranking.html

www.expatforum.com/expats/australia.../717218-aus-google-page-ranking-question.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-stay-required-after-initial-entry-189-a.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-skilled-independent-subclass-189-visa.html


----------



## surinder

Dear Members,

I had applied for 189 Visa on 14-April-2015 and uploaded all the documents for me and my wife (dependent applicant). CO was assigned on 27-May-2015 and got a mail regarding the same. Thereafter i am regularly checking my immi account.

However today i observed a strange thing under the "supporting documents provided" section of my wife. It says no attachments available. But the uploaded documents were visible till yesterday.

what could be the reason or what it suggests????


----------



## rameshkd

surinder said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I had applied for 189 Visa on 14-April-2015 and uploaded all the documents for me and my wife (dependent applicant). CO was assigned on 27-May-2015 and got a mail regarding the same. Thereafter i am regularly checking my immi account.
> 
> However today i observed a strange thing under the "supporting documents provided" section of my wife. It says no attachments available. But the uploaded documents were visible till yesterday.
> 
> what could be the reason or what it suggests????


Could be a system glitch. Wait till monday, if you still don't see them. call DIBP.


----------



## rameshkd

andrew64 said:


> I don't see much difference between form 80 and 1221 expect they ask more about the visits to Australia .


True. 1221 is a subset of 80 actually, but I don't see why they keep asking. If you look at the tracker too, people who have been asked for 80, have been asked for 1221 as well.


----------



## varundev

ikrammd said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> PR that you get is only valid for 5 years after which you will have to apply an extension to re enter Australia however you can stay there permanent.
> 
> They basically encourage you to apply for citizenship
> 
> Citizenship.gov.au


Thanks mate


----------



## gursharan_007

drn said:


> Hi Dhananjaya,
> 
> With my experience I suggest you to wait till you get your visa. I am also in same situation, I have applied on April 14th and thought I will get visa in June or by July 1st week. so resigned for my current job in Bangalore. Now my notice period is going to over and still no idea on when I will get my visa and travel  ...


Ohh have you got your grant, Because even I had lodge my Application on 5th April and have't heard anything from them. Although I had submitted all my document on 6th April.

I have had lodge on 

5th Apr
IELTS L/R/W/S 8/7/7/7
3411 electronic engineer
CO - no clue
Grant- Waiting

Is there anyone from April who has got the grant yet?


----------



## quilter

*Do I have a CO assigned to me?*



Jeeten#80 said:


> CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.
> 
> 
> AFTER CO allocation you would be receiving an email from the concerned processing team to which CO is tagged.


Good afternoon. I have a question somewhat related to this. I have lodged the visa on 31st of March and uploaded the documents thereafter. So far I have only received a delay email (8th May) - no email about a CO being allocated. It has the name of a visa processing officer at the end of the email Is this person my CO? There has also been a verification call made to the HR department at my workplace (2nd June) - that was the date of the last updated made to my application as well.

I am a little confused as to whether this means that the person who has sent the delay is the CO - or whether I am still waiting for a CO to go through my application. Once the verification was done at my workplace I assumed it was the form rather than the latter.


----------



## JavWa

*Health requirement – examinations assessed but further information required*

Hello every,

I have a query. I applied for 189 in May and got our health check done on 6th Jun. 


I can see at immi site for my husband under health requirement section it is mentioned as "
-----------------
Health requirement – examinations assessed but further information required

A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
--------------------

I called out Panel doctor and they are saying that everything is normal and they have uploaded the reports. has anyone experienced such situation.

Also when our Panel doctor is telling everything is normal why on immi site it is mentioned as further information req.

-- for my kid and myself it is mentioned as Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required...

Any clue.. who will contact us.. or we need to do anything.


----------



## Jeeten#80

That visa processing officer is indeed your CO.





quilter said:


> Good afternoon. I have a question somewhat related to this. I have lodged the visa on 31st of March and uploaded the documents thereafter. So far I have only received a delay email (8th May) - no email about a CO being allocated. It has the name of a visa processing officer at the end of the email Is this person my CO? There has also been a verification call made to the HR department at my workplace (2nd June) - that was the date of the last updated made to my application as well.
> 
> I am a little confused as to whether this means that the person who has sent the delay is the CO - or whether I am still waiting for a CO to go through my application. Once the verification was done at my workplace I assumed it was the form rather than the latter.


----------



## quilter

Thank you so much. Patiently waiting for a grant now


----------



## Jeeten#80

*
||| All The Best |||



*


quilter said:


> thank you so much. Patiently waiting for a grant now


----------



## mx83

quilter said:


> Good afternoon. I have a question somewhat related to this. I have lodged the visa on 31st of March and uploaded the documents thereafter. So far I have only received a delay email (8th May) - no email about a CO being allocated. It has the name of a visa processing officer at the end of the email Is this person my CO? There has also been a verification call made to the HR department at my workplace (2nd June) - that was the date of the last updated made to my application as well.
> 
> I am a little confused as to whether this means that the person who has sent the delay is the CO - or whether I am still waiting for a CO to go through my application. Once the verification was done at my workplace I assumed it was the form rather than the latter.


Hi there, this means that is a case offices has been already assigned to your case with his/her respected team for instance: Brisbane gsm team etc..

so chill, your grant is around the corner :fingerscrossed:


----------



## drn

No, I have not got my grant. 




gursharan_007 said:


> Ohh have you got your grant, Because even I had lodge my Application on 5th April and have't heard anything from them. Although I had submitted all my document on 6th April.
> 
> I have had lodge on
> 
> 5th Apr
> IELTS L/R/W/S 8/7/7/7
> 3411 electronic engineer
> CO - no clue
> Grant- Waiting
> 
> Is there anyone from April who has got the grant yet?


----------



## mx83

Dear Jeeten#80

I am just wondering why did the CO asked me twice for form 80 although it was front loaded already?

I would be glad if you could help me with a reasonable answer.

Thanks,


----------



## Jeeten#80

Nothing to worry, IT has happened with few others applicants as well.


JUST upload/email the SAME FORM 80 to CO.


I can't think of any reasonable answer in this case .



mx83 said:


> Dear Jeeten#80
> 
> I am just wondering why did the CO asked me twice for form 80 although it was front loaded already?
> 
> I would be glad if you could help me with a reasonable answer.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## melsyd0617

Guys one silly question, what time does the invitation usually is sent out by DIBP in Australian timezone?


----------



## nchhaj

melsyd0617 said:


> Guys one silly question, what time does the invitation usually is sent out by DIBP in Australian timezone?


arounf 12:10 or 12:15 AM if you are invited


----------



## bharat_17an

Hi,

will it take a month to receive a grant from the date of medicals and pcc submission??
I have submitted my application on 3rnd march and done with medicals on 4th may 2015, PCC 25 May 2015. How much time will it take to get my visa grant.


----------



## melsyd0617

nchhaj said:


> arounf 12:10 or 12:15 AM if you are invited


Crossing my fingers. I am claiming 65pts and hopefully my nominated occupation still have some slots left. The skillselect website is no longer updated so we cannot foresee how many more slots left. They intend to send only 500 invites tomorrow.


----------



## melsyd0617

Just saw that my EOI has changed it status from Submitted to Invited. I haven't received the email though but the Apply Visa button is now appearing! Thank God!


----------



## andrew64

JavWa said:


> Hello every,
> 
> I have a query. I applied for 189 in May and got our health check done on 6th Jun.
> 
> 
> I can see at immi site for my husband under health requirement section it is mentioned as "
> -----------------
> Health requirement – examinations assessed but further information required
> 
> A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> --------------------
> 
> I called out Panel doctor and they are saying that everything is normal and they have uploaded the reports. has anyone experienced such situation.
> 
> Also when our Panel doctor is telling everything is normal why on immi site it is mentioned as further information req.
> 
> -- for my kid and myself it is mentioned as Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required...
> 
> Any clue.. who will contact us.. or we need to do anything.


Hello when did do your medical , and what was the status of husband medical was it previously mentioned as cleared and later changed to further action required status ?


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

Hello jeetendra,
There is two years of gap in my employment.I completed my B.E in 2006.After that I got job in 2008.
How can i overcome this problem.Does it make any negative impact on visa result.
How can i overcome this problem


----------



## nchhaj

melsyd0617 said:


> Just saw that my EOI has changed it status from Submitted to Invited. I haven't received the email though but the Apply Visa button is now appearing! Thank God!


Congrats!!


----------



## JavWa

andrew64 said:


> Hello when did do your medical , and what was the status of husband medical was it previously mentioned as cleared and later changed to further action required status ?


Hi,
Earlier it was something pending. so I believe it is the first status after we have got our medical done. Does that mean he will be medical referred?


----------



## andrew64

quilter said:


> Good afternoon. I have a question somewhat related to this. I have lodged the visa on 31st of March and uploaded the documents thereafter. So far I have only received a delay email (8th May) - no email about a CO being allocated. It has the name of a visa processing officer at the end of the email Is this person my CO? There has also been a verification call made to the HR department at my workplace (2nd June) - that was the date of the last updated made to my application as well.
> 
> I am a little confused as to whether this means that the person who has sent the delay is the CO - or whether I am still waiting for a CO to go through my application. Once the verification was done at my workplace I assumed it was the form rather than the latter.


Hi Bro , first time I am hearing that they are calling the HR department , normally I heard they call the applicant . 
Just curious , are you claiming points for your work ? and how did they get the HR number is it from the ACS letter . 
Because most of the time HR won't know what is job role and duties


----------



## summi

bharat_17an said:


> Hi,
> 
> will it take a month to receive a grant from the date of medicals and pcc submission??
> I have submitted my application on 3rnd march and done with medicals on 4th may 2015, PCC 25 May 2015. How much time will it take to get my visa grant.



HI Bharat,

In which category you have applied, i mean visa class, your profile and with how many points?

I have also applied on 11th march but still waiting for CO or delay mail.
I applied with 261313 with 60 points under 189.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



melsyd0617 said:


> Just saw that my EOI has changed it status from Submitted to Invited. I haven't received the email though but the Apply Visa button is now appearing! Thank God!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Fill FORM 80 (Part F – Employment | Q20) at the TIME of VISA application and upload it with other documents.


In that you would have to tell DIBP THAT "_If unemployed/retired/never worked, provide details of how you occupied your time and financially supported yourself_".


In my View there wouldn't be any negative impact on your VISA result IF what ever you did during this time was legitimate.




Guriqbal Singh said:


> Hello jeetendra,
> There is two years of gap in my employment.I completed my B.E in 2006.After that I got job in 2008.
> How can i overcome this problem.Does it make any negative impact on visa result.
> How can i overcome this problem


----------



## varundev

Guriqbal Singh said:


> Hello jeetendra,
> There is two years of gap in my employment.I completed my B.E in 2006.After that I got job in 2008.
> How can i overcome this problem.Does it make any negative impact on visa result.
> How can i overcome this problem


Hello Mate,

As far AS I am concern it will not affect to your visa result. 

You tries for getting a Job but due to stiff competition I could not able to get job as soon as I completed graduation.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Benefits of 189 Visa?*

Can you please elaborate the benefits of 189 Visa? And how are they different than Citizenship benefits?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## sgtoaussie

Is there a specific timeslot in which grants are sent by DIBP for 189 visa?
Say 11am to 1 pm or something like that.


----------



## usmansshaikh

Can anyone help with the below query asked few days ago please?



usmansshaikh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got CO assigned on 28 May and asked me to submit PCC and Meds within 28 days. I replied and requested to put my case on hold as wife is pregnant. I also asked them to allow me to submit My Medical together with her medical as well as PCC at that time as well. I got the following response in which they allowed me to delay the case, however, the status in my IMMI Account is still information requested. Please let me know if this is okay or an on hold status should be there on application status.
> 
> "
> *Dear XXXXXXXXXX,
> 
> Thank you for your email advising of your change of circumstances.
> 
> You are correct that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection does not encourage pregnant applicants to undergo x-rays and we are happy to wait until XXXXX has given birth before completing her medical assessment. It is understandable if you wish to complete your medical assessment at the same time and we also request for you to provide evidence of applying for the Pakistan police clearance certificates after your baby is born.
> 
> Please also provide a Form 1022 and a copy of the baby’s birth certificate once they have been born.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Eliza Bee
> GSM Visa Processing Officer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Team,
> 
> With regard to the information requested in the email received from your kind office. Following information is requested for both my Wife and Myself(Primary Applicant)
> 
> 1) Medical Clearance
> 2) Police Clearance/Character Certificate
> 3) Polio Certificate.
> 
> I have attached polio certificates for both myself and my wife in this email.
> 
> Currently, my wife is in her third trimester of pregnancy and the expected date of delivery (EDD) as given by the concerned consultant/clinic is XXXXX( I have attached scanned copy of confirmation of the same from her consultant to this email as well).
> 
> I would like to request you to put my case on hold till such time as we do not want to risk conducting medicals for my wife until she is through with her pregnancy as recommended by your department as well.
> 
> I will submit all the remaining above information including medical clearance and Police Clearance/Character Certificate for both applicants as well as Form 1022 with change of circumstances notification as soon as possible after the birth of our first child.
> 
> Kindly allow the case to be put on hold and please let me know if any further action is required from my side on this including submission of any other documents or if it is okay to submit all the above information after the birth of our child.
> 
> Thank You.*


----------



## andrew64

JavWa said:


> Hi,
> Earlier it was something pending. so I believe it is the first status after we have got our medical done. Does that mean he will be medical referred?


I am not sure whether it is referred , i thought referral may happen after CO . Some correct me if i am wrong . As i far know if the medical is A grade will have the auto clearance . Some already CO assigned guy can enlighten us .

Check whether everything has been completed from here 

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## msgforsunil

usmansshaikh said:


> Can anyone help with the below query asked few days ago please?


I am not sure on this. 

1. However refer to the below link for the valid status
Agents Gateway â€“ ImmiAccount enhancements

2. Additionally, pls search the threads in the forum. Pasting some of them for you. Kindly go through them.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/32456-medical-pregnant-wife.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...t-compulsary-medical-test-residence-visa.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/113286-pregnancy-just-before-medicals.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/596929-medicals-pregnancy-help.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...applicant-chest-x-ray-health-examination.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ation-x-ray-seperately-because-pregnancy.html

3. Send private message(to get their attention) to those people who were earlier in the same phase.


----------



## Akon

Hello guys just want to know, has anyone got invitation for nsw 190 state sponsorshipin the month of june 2015.


----------



## vidhi81

Hello Guys 
I am Really in confusion as i applied for visa on 31st March n Co officer Assigned on 20th May . 
Yesterda i contact my agent for asking visa grant n he told me your Status is still in Progress.n in internal auditor it take 3 to 4 monts for grant .. is it true????? 
I didnt get any delay mail. can someone plese give me glance for dis . 
Co Officer can reject My Visa ??
Or he can delay till JUly ????


----------



## Jeeten#80

There is no reason for concern at this stage IF your documents are Legitimate.


There are people who applied much before you and are still waiting for the outcome.


IT seems your case has been delayed until July. BUT we never know, DIBP can surprise ALL.


Just hang on and hope for best.


*||| ALL THE BEST |||*




vidhi81 said:


> Hello Guys
> I am Really in confusion as i applied for visa on 31st March n Co officer Assigned on 20th May .
> Yesterda i contact my agent for asking visa grant n he told me your Status is still in Progress.n in internal auditor it take 3 to 4 monts for grant .. is it true?????
> I didnt get any delay mail. can someone plese give me glance for dis .
> Co Officer can reject My Visa ??
> Or he can delay till JUly ????


----------



## Jeeten#80

There are quite a few people who have received it.


Refer to relevant threads related to NSW for more details.




Akon said:


> Hello guys just want to know, has anyone got invitation for nsw 190 state sponsorshipin the month of june 2015.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

vidhi81 said:


> Hello Guys
> I am Really in confusion as i applied for visa on 31st March n Co officer Assigned on 20th May .
> Yesterda i contact my agent for asking visa grant n he told me your Status is still in Progress.n in internal auditor it take 3 to 4 monts for grant .. is it true?????
> I didnt get any delay mail. can someone plese give me glance for dis .
> Co Officer can reject My Visa ??
> Or he can delay till JUly ????


There is nothing to worry about 
We are in the same boat 
Even i lodged on 25 march nd assigned CO on 20 May but havent heard from them since then
So wait for July and you will get your grant


----------



## thelostone

vidhi81 said:


> Hello Guys
> I am Really in confusion as i applied for visa on 31st March n Co officer Assigned on 20th May .
> Yesterda i contact my agent for asking visa grant n he told me your Status is still in Progress.n in internal auditor it take 3 to 4 monts for grant .. is it true?????
> I didnt get any delay mail. can someone plese give me glance for dis .
> Co Officer can reject My Visa ??
> Or he can delay till JUly ????


I have been waiting for over 3 months as well. Did he tell you what an "internal auditor" is? I'd guess that it must be some sort of case assessment, but I'm confused with the term. I have heard that external checks are to assess if applicant's claims are genuine. However, I'm not sure what is the internal auditing.
In my case, I have under-claimed almost everything. Only claimed what I had bulletproof evidence for. What is killing me, is the delay.


----------



## jazz219

Hey guys..m new to this forum..i got an eoi invitation on 10th april 2015, uploaded the docs on 29th may ,2015.i would like to ask that how long does it takes for the case officer to assessthe docs and give a reply..


----------



## dwarasilareddy

Hi 
I got invitation for 189 on 4 June, I am applying this week, I need some help from you guys regarding the applying process once I click "apply visa" on my EOI account. Can anyone please guide me the application process, docs to be ready, all notarised?. Actually I'm applying for me and my wife and son. Am I need to upload all docs once I click apply visa or I am allowed to upload at later stage, what is first step and what's next follows? 
Thank you.


----------



## haseeb0703

date lodged 4th april 
electronics engg.
First CO : Megan osborne allocated 20th may, asked for Pakistan pcc 
submitted on 27th may 
i sent them an email asking if they have got the req. docs on 16th june 
second CO : lauren spurrell sent an email confirming the receiving of req. docs along with the good old delay mail .....

11 more days i think i can wait 
besides my 90 days end start of july anyways


----------



## ichaniya

thelostone said:


> I have been waiting for over 3 months as well. Did he tell you what an "internal auditor" is? I'd guess that it must be some sort of case assessment, but I'm confused with the term. I have heard that external checks are to assess if applicant's claims are genuine. However, I'm not sure what is the internal auditing.
> In my case, I have under-claimed almost everything. Only claimed what I had bulletproof evidence for. What is killing me, is the delay.


Internal Auditor is her Occupation ID (2212).


----------



## KeeDa

dwarasilareddy said:


> Hi
> I got invitation for 189 on 4 June, I am applying this week, I need some help from you guys regarding the applying process once I click "apply visa" on my EOI account. Can anyone please guide me the application process, docs to be ready, all notarised?. Actually I'm applying for me and my wife and son. Am I need to upload all docs once I click apply visa or I am allowed to upload at later stage, what is first step and what's next follows?
> Thank you.


Refer this blog post: Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online

or this forum thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

or this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html


----------



## ichaniya

dwarasilareddy said:


> Hi
> I got invitation for 189 on 4 June, I am applying this week, I need some help from you guys regarding the applying process once I click "apply visa" on my EOI account. Can anyone please guide me the application process, docs to be ready, all notarised?. Actually I'm applying for me and my wife and son. Am I need to upload all docs once I click apply visa or I am allowed to upload at later stage, what is first step and what's next follows?
> Thank you.


Hi There,
you can pay and apply the docs later. if they are color scan it should be fine without notary. you can find document checklist at the bottom of your immi account once you paid the fess,

Cheers.


----------



## andrew64

ichaniya said:


> Hi There,
> you can pay and apply the docs later. if they are color scan it should be fine without notary. you can find document checklist at the bottom of your immi account once you paid the fess,
> 
> Cheers.


Actually including passport and birth certificate to educational i have uploaded the color copy . Anyone encountered CO asks for certified copies for passport and national identity cards.


----------



## thelostone

ichaniya said:


> Internal Auditor is her Occupation ID (2212).


Sorry for being silly, I though the agent had said the the application is now with the "internal auditor" of the immi department, didn't realize that the applicant is actually an internal auditor.
Thanks for clarifying that. I'm sitting here laughing at myself.


----------



## andrew64

*ACS reference letter*

guys one my friend applying for ACS , he doesn't want to get the letter from his direct superior rather planning to get from one the manager in the company . Is that fine ? Because during verification call DIBP with check with direct superior rite .

If anyone has done the similar case , pls share , i am not very sure about this during my i got from my boss .


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

jazz219 said:


> Hey guys..m new to this forum..i got an eoi invitation on 10th april 2015, uploaded the docs on 29th may ,2015.i would like to ask that how long does it takes for the case officer to assessthe docs and give a reply..


CO usually got allocated after 45-50 days and if everything is in order and no further docs required,you can expect outcome in 60-70 days


----------



## rameshkd

Guys

How many of you had to ever go through an external verification. Do you know how many days it takes.
My manager who signed my letter for R&R and my company HR head received a mail from Australian High Commission, New Delhi for verification. The mail had the R&R letter and my offer letter attached.
Has anyone else come across this ?


----------



## andrew64

rameshkd said:


> Guys
> 
> How many of you had to ever go through an external verification. Do you know how many days it takes.
> My manager who signed my letter for R&R and my company HR head received a mail from Australian High Commission, New Delhi for verification. The mail had the R&R letter and my offer letter attached.
> Has anyone else come across this ?


Oh man they go to this level , do you claiming lots of points for work experience .


----------



## tahanpaa

rameshkd said:


> Guys
> 
> How many of you had to ever go through an external verification. Do you know how many days it takes.
> My manager who signed my letter for R&R and my company HR head received a mail from Australian High Commission, New Delhi for verification. The mail had the R&R letter and my offer letter attached.
> Has anyone else come across this ?


OMG! is it part of external check? I dont know what is happening for my one. But day by day waiting kills me. Who knows how many rejection also they will issue in july.


----------



## varundev

rameshkd said:


> Guys
> 
> How many of you had to ever go through an external verification. Do you know how many days it takes.
> My manager who signed my letter for R&R and my company HR head received a mail from Australian High Commission, New Delhi for verification. The mail had the R&R letter and my offer letter attached.
> Has anyone else come across this ?




When Did your HR got This mail ? How many Years of Experience did you claim ?

What is R&R for ?


----------



## rameshkd

tahanpaa said:


> OMG! is it part of external check? I dont know what is happening for my one. But day by day waiting kills me. Who knows how many rejection also they will issue in july.


Content of the letter. My mgr who provided me with the letter fwd me this.
I've claimed only 5 points, this is same letter I gave for ACS , as well as uploaded into Immi. 
As I said, the mail had copies of both attached.

When I called DIBP on Tue, the lady on the phone did tell me that my application has gone for further verification. Now I've wait and see how long from here on.
I know some people of the forum claimed to have received calls from Australian High Commission, not sure what happened after that.


_Greetings from Australian High Commission, New Delhi! 

The above name has made an application for Australia and it is supported with employment claims at Xxxxx Xxxxx . 

Please find the attached documents. 

Grateful, if you could please confirm at the earliest whether the said document is authentic and also if you could provide some details (If genuine): 
1.	Job commencement and termination date(s):
2.	Position titles held during employment: 
3.	Is the job reference letter issued from your office/ authorised signatory?
4.	Did the client perform all the duties as claimed?

Thanking you in anticipation. _


----------



## tahanpaa

rameshkd said:


> Content of the letter. My mgr who provided me with the letter fwd me this.
> I've claimed only 5 points, this is same letter I gave for ACS , as well as uploaded into Immi.
> As I said, the mail had copies of both attached.
> 
> When I called DIBP on Tue, the lady on the phone did tell me that my application has gone for further verification. Now I've wait and see how long from here on.
> I know some people of the forum claimed to have received calls from Australian High Commission, not sure what happened after that.
> 
> 
> _Greetings from Australian High Commission, New Delhi!
> 
> The above name has made an application for Australia and it is supported with employment claims at Xxxxx Xxxxx .
> 
> Please find the attached documents.
> 
> Grateful, if you could please confirm at the earliest whether the said document is authentic and also if you could provide some details (If genuine):
> 1.	Job commencement and termination date(s):
> 2.	Position titles held during employment:
> 3.	Is the job reference letter issued from your office/ authorised signatory?
> 4.	Did the client perform all the duties as claimed?
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation. _


Did you/your employer receiver any phone call? My employer (ex & current) received any asked the same so I believe it will be fine.


----------



## rameshkd

tahanpaa said:


> Did you/your employer receiver any phone call? My employer (ex & current) received any asked the same so I believe it will be fine.


No call , just this mail. I just saw apart from my manager, HR they also copied our CEO in the mailing list LOL!!


----------



## varundev

Hi Ramesh,

Stay Calm and your company's positive reply will give clear idea to Embassy. Not to worry about it. It is their routine check where they need to verify more.

Did you File your Last Three years return ?

Did you Submitted Last three years Form 16A ?

Did you submitted Latest Dare Job experience letter which is around your visa lodge date or It was old like date on Job letter is two or three months old?

Did you submit your latest Salary account ?

They demand 1221 and CV so did you provide as same as you had mentioned in your experience letter ?

Thanks in Advance for giving answer of these questions


----------



## andrew64

rameshkd said:


> No call , just this mail. I just saw apart from my manager, HR they also copied our CEO in the mailing list LOL!!


lol at least you have a good HR to inform you that his has happened


----------



## andrew64

tahanpaa said:


> OMG! is it part of external check? I dont know what is happening for my one. But day by day waiting kills me. Who knows how many rejection also they will issue in july.


Buddy how many years of work experience your claiming .


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Sunil,

I am not sure whether you have already got your answer.

But here is my take on it.

*Initial entry by :* Is the date within which you need to make atleast one entry to make your visa validated. Else your visa will be nullified.

*Must not arrive after :* Is the date after which your VISA will expire, if its a PR visa; you can stay indefinitely within Australia but if you are planning visit overseas (Outside Oz) then you can return to Oz only if you have a Resident Return VISA RRV.

I hope it clarifies your doubt.



msgforsunil said:


> As part of the Visa grant mail that we receive, do we get to know the entry date?
> 
> Refer http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-R36znJjzu2s/TzbCyc3ss4I/AAAAAAAACbA/lOe1g-X1nFU/s1600/3505831_orig.jpeg for an example.
> 
> What is the difference between, "Initial Entry By" and "Must not arrive after" in the above URL? Logically, both should be same right?
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## bharat_17an

*Subclass 189 visa*



summi said:


> HI Bharat,
> 
> In which category you have applied, i mean visa class, your profile and with how many points?
> 
> I have also applied on 11th march but still waiting for CO or delay mail.
> I applied with 261313 with 60 points under 189.


I have applied for subclass 189 with 65 points


----------



## tusharvatsa

tahanpaa said:


> OMG! is it part of external check? I dont know what is happening for my one. But day by day waiting kills me. Who knows how many rejection also they will issue in july.


Had a verification call on 4th June.... Radio silence since!


----------



## gursharan_007

tusharvatsa said:


> Had a verification call on 4th June.... Radio silence since!


who did they call for varification


----------



## tusharvatsa

gursharan_007 said:


> who did they call for varification


The candidate (my wife) and discussed 4-5 yrs of experience in detail. No clue if they have called the organization as well, which should have been better.


----------



## atmahesh

tusharvatsa said:


> Had a verification call on 4th June.... Radio silence since!


Rejection? Omg why?


----------



## JavWa

andrew64 said:


> I am not sure whether it is referred , i thought referral may happen after CO . Some correct me if i am wrong . As i far know if the medical is A grade will have the auto clearance . Some already CO assigned guy can enlighten us .
> 
> Check whether everything has been completed from here
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


thanks, Let me check this


----------



## gursharan_007

drn said:


> No, I have not got my grant.


when did you lodge your application


----------



## drn

on April 14th... CO contacted on May 26th, got delay mail on June 12th



gursharan_007 said:


> when did you lodge your application


----------



## Ruva

Dear forum members, I have some questions which bother me. I applied for 189 with my spouse and 2 kids, is it possible for any reason for the principal applicant to be granted a visa maybe with kids then spouse denied or if anything goes wrong with any of the family members-not the principal applicant .... for them to be denied a visa.


----------



## nicemathan

Please go through the 1st couple pages you will get the answers.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html





andrew64 said:


> guys one my friend applying for ACS , he doesn't want to get the letter from his direct superior rather planning to get from one the manager in the company . Is that fine ? Because during verification call DIBP with check with direct superior rite .
> 
> If anyone has done the similar case , pls share , i am not very sure about this during my i got from my boss .


----------



## Sameer1626

dwarasilareddy said:


> Hi
> I got invitation for 189 on 4 June, I am applying this week, I need some help from you guys regarding the applying process once I click "apply visa" on my EOI account. Can anyone please guide me the application process, docs to be ready, all notarised?. Actually I'm applying for me and my wife and son. Am I need to upload all docs once I click apply visa or I am allowed to upload at later stage, what is first step and what's next follows?
> Thank you.


Hi mate,

after you click on *Apply visa* you will be asked to create an account. After this.....

1- after doing the above step you will be filling up the 17 pages visa application online.
2- Now to submit this application first you will have to pay the fees and as soon as you pay the fees the same gets submitted and your file no. gets generated.
3- Now you have 60 days to upload your docs

I hope now its clear to you.

*ALL THE BEST!!*


----------



## savite

Guys,

My AVP who had signed my RnR letter will be leaving the company on the first week of July.The RnR letter has his personal number and his official email ID . He will not have access to the official email address post he leaves the company ? So if the Australian High Commission sends him a verification email on the official address,they may receive a bounce back which can be an issue

Can someone please suggest could be done is such a situation?

Visa Lodged - 7th May (263111) No CO/Delay Mail so far

Thanks

Savite


----------



## Jeeten#80

Nothing should be done right now, just wait and watch.


This is no reason for concern. IF such situation arises CO/DIBP would inform you and THEN you can explain this to THEM.




savite said:


> Guys,
> 
> My AVP who had signed my RnR letter will be leaving the company on the first week of July.The RnR letter has his personal number and his official email ID . He will not have access to the official email address post he leaves the company ? So if the Australian High Commission sends him a verification email on the official address,they may receive a bounce back which can be an issue
> 
> Can someone please suggest could be done is such a situation?
> 
> Visa Lodged - 7th May (263111) No CO/Delay Mail so far
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Savite


----------



## atmahesh

please keep his business card with you. If required upload that and give reference of new company where he is joining. 



savite said:


> Guys,
> 
> My AVP who had signed my RnR letter will be leaving the company on the first week of July.The RnR letter has his personal number and his official email ID . He will not have access to the official email address post he leaves the company ? So if the Australian High Commission sends him a verification email on the official address,they may receive a bounce back which can be an issue
> 
> Can someone please suggest could be done is such a situation?
> 
> Visa Lodged - 7th May (263111) No CO/Delay Mail so far
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Savite


----------



## savite

Thanks Jeet and Mahesh


----------



## andrew64

*PCC time line*

Hi guys , i got the PCC of a country i stayed from 2004 - Oct 2005 , i got the PCC before applying my EOI it self since it take 4 months to deliver . So I got the PCC dated Jan 2015 . 

Now my question is it fine to get the PCC before lodging the Visa itself , and I hope my Visa will be granted before Jan 2016 . 

I assume my IED will be considered based the current country's PCC date .


----------



## nicemathan

Going by the trend (note - I am not from DIBP) CO usually consider the current country of residence's PCC date and medicals date to calculate the IED



andrew64 said:


> Hi guys , i got the PCC of a country i stayed from 2004 - Oct 2005 , i got the PCC before applying my EOI it self since it take 4 months to deliver . So I got the PCC dated Jan 2015 .
> 
> Now my question is it fine to get the PCC before lodging the Visa itself , and I hope my Visa will be granted before Jan 2016 .
> 
> I assume my IED will be considered based the current country's PCC date .


----------



## nicemathan

Dont worry mate, you all will get the grant.    

But a little curious why is this worry in your mind. 

If it cannot be disclosed in public, do PM me, if needed. 



Ruva said:


> Dear forum members, I have some questions which bother me. I applied for 189 with my spouse and 2 kids, is it possible for any reason for the principal applicant to be granted a visa maybe with kids then spouse denied or if anything goes wrong with any of the family members-not the principal applicant .... for them to be denied a visa.


----------



## Sameer1626

andrew64 said:


> Hi guys , i got the PCC of a country i stayed from 2004 - Oct 2005 , i got the PCC before applying my EOI it self since it take 4 months to deliver . So I got the PCC dated Jan 2015 .
> 
> Now my question is it fine to get the PCC before lodging the Visa itself , and I hope my Visa will be granted before Jan 2016 .
> 
> I assume my IED will be considered based the current country's PCC date .


Hi Andrew,

Its absolutely fine to get the PCC before lodging your visa till the time its active (one year from the issued date)

Your assumption is wrong on your IED as its always a a one year from the earliest date of your PCC (in regards of any country) or medicals whichever is earlier. *So in your case your IED will be before january 2016*


----------



## KeeDa

This is exactly what I plan to find out- this whole thing about other country PCC and Home country PCC and their relation to the IED. Hence my signature the way it is now... we will see when I :fingerscrossed: get the grant. I plan to get my other PCCs in July and home country one after CO requests for it (maybe in August or September).


----------



## ichaniya

KeeDa said:


> This is exactly what I plan to find out- this whole thing about other country PCC and Home country PCC and their relation to the IED. Hence my signature the way it is now... we will see when I :fingerscrossed: get the grant. I plan to get my other PCCs in July and home country one after CO requests for it (maybe in August or September).


Hi Keeda

Just curious, why you no apply for Visa Mike?


----------



## atmahesh

Is this the way Aussies treat immigrants. http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/nat...bal-reputation-a-beating-20150619-ghs7xt.html


----------



## ikrammd

Hi Guys,

Just curious to know. How would the CO know that the person has traveled a lot Internationally?

I was just filling up form 80 from 2005 to 2015 I have 1 Normal and 3 Jumbo Passports with over 200+ trips internationally for work related mostly.

This is going to be a nightmare for me to fill in all the information as you know entry can be in one page and exit elsewhere and the passport is a mess with exit and entry..! To top it I have been using e-gate without and exit or entry in my passport for UAE 

I wish I could scan all pages of all passports and upload would be easier to do that.

Any applicants with good travel record got away with form 80 ?

Regards,


----------



## atmahesh

ikrammd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just curious to know. How would the CO know that the person has traveled a lot Internationally?
> 
> I was just filling up form 80 from 2005 to 2015 I have 1 Normal and 3 Jumbo Passports with over 200+ trips internationally for work related mostly.
> 
> This is going to be a nightmare for me to fill in all the information as you know entry can be in one page and exit elsewhere and the passport is a mess with exit and entry..! To top it I have been using e-gate without and exit or entry in my passport for UAE
> 
> I wish I could scan all pages of all passports and upload would be easier to do that.
> 
> Any applicants with good travel record got away with form 80 ?
> 
> Regards,


No, there is no way out except to put hands down and do it. 10 per year not bad. However, scan copy of all the pages of passport would be good. 

Good luck.


----------



## msgforsunil

ikrammd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just curious to know. How would the CO know that the person has traveled a lot Internationally?
> 
> I was just filling up form 80 from 2005 to 2015 I have 1 Normal and 3 Jumbo Passports with over 200+ trips internationally for work related mostly.
> 
> This is going to be a nightmare for me to fill in all the information as you know entry can be in one page and exit elsewhere and the passport is a mess with exit and entry..! To top it I have been using e-gate without and exit or entry in my passport for UAE
> 
> I wish I could scan all pages of all passports and upload would be easier to do that.
> 
> Any applicants with good travel record got away with form 80 ?
> 
> Regards,



I understand your concern in filling up. Can't help much. Please fill in. You may use "Part T –
Additional information" to fill up, if you don't have enough space.

Please upload the COLOR scan of all the pages of the passport.
Please consider uploading filled in form 1221 as well.

International movements are tracked; not sure if it's a common database or at least Australia DIBP can reach out Indian Immigration to get the international travels based on a passport number.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Can IED be less than 1 year?*

What are the cases in which IED can be less than 1 year; considering IED is determined based on the date of either PCC or Medicals whichever happens earlier?

As per https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/assessment-health-exam-results.htm -> How long is my health clearance valid for?, certain health requirements are valid only for 6 months. Such being the case, the IED could be six months, right?

Please clarify on the above and other possible cases.

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## mrtension

Hi Everyone
can someone advise regarding medical
my brother lodged his application on 11/03/15 still no update
he has done his medicals on 14/03/15 but still in his immi account it shows organise your health exam and when we checked in emedical hospital has already sent medicals on 23/03 tto DIBP
can someone advise why it doesnot shows in his account yet
Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

atmahesh said:


> Is this the way Aussies treat immigrants. Refugee policies give Australia's global reputation a beating


Not immigrants, but refugees. Intending refugees.

Australia has denied these bribing allegations ever since this news broke out about a week or two ago.

And now, looking at that photo, I have strong reasons to believe so. An envelope with bribe money paid by an Australian immigration officer with (what looks like) his name written on it- all looks very fishy. Who pays a bribe and writes his name on it?

I follow Border Security (the TV series), and do agree that Immigration officials do send (or even tow) away boats - but those are not refugee/ people smuggler boats- just accidentally lost at sea. If the boats are not in shape, the passengers are detained and sent back later. Otherwise, from what I know, Australia has a pretty good policy and record of taking in refugees and rehabilitating them. I guess since the smuggling boats crashed on that Indonesian island reef (while one ran out of fuel), were rescued on that island near Indonesia and the smugglers caught the by Indonesian police with all that money, the smugglers might have put these allegations in an attempt to pass on the blame to someone else.

Just my thoughts though. Hopefully this story unfolds soon and the truth comes out.


----------



## rameshkd

mrtension said:


> Hi Everyone
> can someone advise regarding medical
> my brother lodged his application on 11/03/15 still no update
> he has done his medicals on 14/03/15 but still in his immi account it shows organise your health exam and when we checked in emedical hospital has already sent medicals on 23/03 tto DIBP
> can someone advise why it doesnot shows in his account yet
> Thanks


Write to [email protected] mention your application details and check if medicals are received.
Meantime get a confirmation from the hospital too.


----------



## ichaniya

Hello Everyone
I had a visa refusal for subclass 485 due to not having ielts score available on the date of application. I was under the impression that I have time after application to submit the docs but to my surprise i got direct refusal on CO allocation, under 485.215 Migration Regulation Act. Please tell me Will this affect my PR application as I have already applied my visa on 22nd May.
THanks


----------



## msgforsunil

mrtension said:


> Hi Everyone
> can someone advise regarding medical
> my brother lodged his application on 11/03/15 still no update
> he has done his medicals on 14/03/15 but still in his immi account it shows organise your health exam and when we checked in emedical hospital has already sent medicals on 23/03 tto DIBP
> can someone advise why it doesnot shows in his account yet
> Thanks


Please check at https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient which is more detailed.


----------



## Jeeten#80

DIBP would come to know regarding your legitimate International Travels:


Just by looking up your *Passport Number* in some *Regional Movement Alert System* AND find out your *international movement records*.


Now a days many countries are actively *Monitoring people movement*.



REF: *Monitoring people movement*







ikrammd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just curious to know. How would the CO know that the person has traveled a lot Internationally?
> 
> I was just filling up form 80 from 2005 to 2015 I have 1 Normal and 3 Jumbo Passports with over 200+ trips internationally for work related mostly.
> 
> This is going to be a nightmare for me to fill in all the information as you know entry can be in one page and exit elsewhere and the passport is a mess with exit and entry..! To top it I have been using e-gate without and exit or entry in my passport for UAE
> 
> I wish I could scan all pages of all passports and upload would be easier to do that.
> 
> Any applicants with good travel record got away with form 80 ?
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Jeeten#80

*IDEALLY it shouldn't affect your PR application*, as your 485 was rejected as your weren't eligible.

There are many instances were people were rejected VISA's due to NOT meeting the eligibility criteria. Later on when they were eligible and applied for VISA they received VISA Grant.


IF the documents that you have provided are legitimate THEN it should be smooth sailing for you.





ichaniya said:


> Hello Everyone
> I had a visa refusal for subclass 485 due to not having ielts score available on the date of application. I was under the impression that I have time after application to submit the docs but to my surprise i got direct refusal on CO allocation, under 485.215 Migration Regulation Act. Please tell me Will this affect my PR application as I have already applied my visa on 22nd May.
> THanks


----------



## ichaniya

Thanks Jeetan, really appreciate your replies. Keep up the good work and all the best for your own PR.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for your kind words.


*||| All The Best |||*





ichaniya said:


> Thanks Jeetan, really appreciate your replies. Keep up the good work and all the best for your own PR.


----------



## quilter

andrew64 said:


> Hi Bro , first time I am hearing that they are calling the HR department , normally I heard they call the applicant .
> Just curious , are you claiming points for your work ? and how did they get the HR number is it from the ACS letter .
> Because most of the time HR won't know what is job role and duties


Hello,

The job duties letter that was sent to Vetasses was also uploaded to my immi account. That letter was on the letterhead. I am guessing they got the number from there. 

In my case the person they called at HR, knows me well and was aware that I was applying for the PR. He is also pretty aware of of my roles and responsibilities


----------



## explorer101

Hello Everyone,

Is there any news on new immigration rules for 2015-16? Also, has the occupation list been published for this year?
I couldn't find anything on Google.


----------



## andrew64

quilter said:


> andrew64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bro , first time I am hearing that they are calling the HR department , normally I heard they call the applicant .
> Just curious , are you claiming points for your work ? and how did they get the HR number is it from the ACS letter .
> Because most of the time HR won't know what is job role and duties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> The job duties letter that was sent to Vetasses was also uploaded to my immi account. That letter was on the letterhead. I am guessing they got the number from there.
> 
> In my case the person they called at HR, knows me well and was aware that I was applying for the PR. He is also pretty aware of of my roles and responsibilities
Click to expand...

Lol that's gd . Are you claming points for work experience


----------



## ice_cool

Jeeten#80 said:


> DIBP would come to know regarding your legitimate International Travels:
> 
> Just by looking up your Passport Number in some Regional Movement Alert System AND find out your international movement records.
> 
> Now a days many countries are actively Monitoring people movement.
> 
> REF: Monitoring people movement


Yes true but they are not monitoring internationally. Immi department can only see the movement to and from australia.

They cannot access a person's global movement.


----------



## debdut

Hi,

I lodged my Visa on 16th April, 2015 (233611) and CO was allocated on 5th June, asked few documents regarding my experiences (Australia & India). I provided whatever I had.
I couldn't provide last month's payslip of an employer (India) as I left the company in the middle of the month (17th July 2011) but I provided the clearance certificate (as i submitted all my belonging to the employer) mentioning my last date. I also provided bank statement for the month of September (showing settlement fund transferring from the employer).

My question is that, i did an unintentional mistake while applied EOI, as I mentioned that my last date is 21st July. after getting the invitation I noticed the mistake. intentionally i haven't changed this during the lodgement but i submitted FORM 1023 for that. could you plz let me know, how it will impact on my application.. eagerly waiting for the reply from all..


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Skilled Occupations List (SOL)* for NEXT FY will be updated in July. This was communicated by DIBP on their FB page in response to a query.


Regarding IMMI Rule/Process changes (*IF ANY*) we will have to wait and watch.




explorer101 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Is there any news on new immigration rules for 2015-16? Also, has the occupation list been published for this year?
> I couldn't find anything on Google.


----------



## najamgk

debdut said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 16th April, 2015 (233611) and CO was allocated on 5th June, asked few documents regarding my experiences (Australia & India). I provided whatever I had.
> I couldn't provide last month's payslip of an employer (India) as I left the company in the middle of the month (17th July 2011) but I provided the clearance certificate (as i submitted all my belonging to the employer) mentioning my last date. I also provided bank statement for the month of September (showing settlement fund transferring from the employer).
> 
> My question is that, i did an unintentional mistake while applied EOI, as I mentioned that my last date is 21st July. after getting the invitation I noticed the mistake. intentionally i haven't changed this during the lodgement but i submitted FORM 1023 for that. could you plz let me know, how it will impact on my application.. eagerly waiting for the reply from all..


Hi,

Since you have already provided Form 1023 and this mistake is not affecting your points as well so you should be fine. It would not harm you, be happy and you would get your grant soon!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Not exactly!


*In my View: * Just by looking up your Passport Number in some Regional Movement Alert System IMMI can find out an individuals international movement records. PLUS there are other arrangements that commoners LIKE us won't be privy to.


IF you browse through the link that I shared in my corresponding post you would get to know the details.




> The Regional Movement Alert System (RMAS) is an APEC counter-terrorism initiative that enhances regional border security standards for air travel through the close cooperation and collaboration of participating governments.
> 
> 
> *Monitoring people movement*
> 
> 
> *ADVANCE PASSENGER INFORMATION SYSTEMS*
> 
> 
> Plus there are few things which can't discussed and shared in open forum .






ice_cool said:


> Yes true but they are not monitoring internationally. Immi department can only see the movement to and from australia.
> 
> They cannot access a person's global movement.


----------



## debdut

najamgk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since you have already provided Form 1023 and this mistake is not affecting your points as well so you should be fine. It would not harm you, be happy and you would get your grant soon!


Thanks Friend,najamgk


----------



## andrew64

*employment appointment letter*

Guys , any encountered the situation that CO asks for appointment letter . Because there is a change in my title which is mentioned in my appointment letter and latest destination even though my R and R remain same .


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

andrew64 said:


> Guys , any encountered the situation that CO asks for appointment letter . Because there is a change in my title which is mentioned in my appointment letter and latest destination even though my R and R remain same .


Hello,

I have got invite for NSW ss. I have 14 days to collect documents.
Please tell me all the process to apply for nomination and what documents are required.
How can I submit my application before 14 days.My ex employer is not providing roles and responsibilities on letter head.


----------



## DeepakT

Guriqbal Singh said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have got invite for NSW ss. I have 14 days to collect documents.
> Please tell me all the process to apply for nomination and what documents are required.
> How can I submit my application before 14 days.My ex employer is not providing roles and responsibilities on letter head.


Don't worry if your ex-employer is not willing to provide on letter head.you can list down all the roles and responsibilities on a word document in a pre-defined template,get it signed by any one of ur ex-companie's manager who is willing to do so and get it notarized.I have attached a doc for ur reference


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

DeepakT said:


> Don't worry if your ex-employer is not willing to provide on letter head.you can list down all the roles and responsibilities on a word document in a pre-defined template,get it signed by any one of ur ex-companie's manager who is willing to do so and get it notarized.I have attached a doc for ur reference



I am a software engineer.can I give reference of senior software engineer.


----------



## DeepakT

I don't think so and I am not sure of. I think it would be better if the person is your project lead or manager kind of.


Guriqbal Singh said:


> I am a software engineer.can I give reference of senior software engineer.


----------



## tusharvatsa

atmahesh said:


> Rejection? Omg why?


Rejection??? Just a verification call


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

DeepakT said:


> I don't think so and I am not sure of. I think it would be better if the person is your project lead or manager kind of.


my friend had given reference of his senior software engineer in his acs. and his acs was positive. If acs is positive then is there any problem while applying for nomination.


----------



## rajrajinin

HI Guys,

I am waiting for my invite, dont think it will be before Aug/Sep, however I am preparing documents required while lodging. 

I am bit confuse whether documents are to be notarized or color copy will do? Further, bank statement (runs into many pages), can I upload soft copy downloaded from the Bank's website? It has got Banks logo and other details which hardcopy statement has.

Cheers.


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

hello jeetendra,
Is it necessary to show employment which is assessed as relevant while applying for nomination .
I worked in a company for only 4 months. This experience is not making major contribution to my total work experience. so I thinking of not showing this experience in my application.
please tell me what to do.


----------



## summi

HI everyone,

Can someone advise regarding medical.

I lodged my application on 11th march but still no update, neither CO assigned nor any delay mail received.

I have done my medicals on 14th march but in my immi account still its showing below message:
______________________________________________________________
Health requirement – examinations required
This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.
"Organise your health examinations."
Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused.
_______________________________________________________________

When i open Link "Organise your health examinations". It shows some consent kind of thing. But when i checked in emedical, Hospital has already sent medicals on 23rd march to DIBP.

Can someone advise why it doesn't show in my immi account yet and what should i do with the consent letter showing on opening of link "Organise your health examinations".

Please suggest me what should i do.


----------



## ikrammd

Hi Guys,

Is CO allocation also based on number of points ? I can see few members who have submitted on 11th March with no CO allocation whereas few of them with higher points and submission in April have CO allocated.

Or is this based on different regions.

Any inputs on this ?

Regards,


----------



## Jeeten#80

You have to Provide details of your employment history for the last 10 years (Relevant or Not Relevant).


BUT why you don't want to show this employment (lack of documents)?






Guriqbal Singh said:


> hello jeetendra,
> Is it necessary to show employment which is assessed as relevant while applying for nomination .
> I worked in a company for only 4 months. This experience is not making major contribution to my total work experience. so I thinking of not showing this experience in my application.
> please tell me what to do.


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF your ORIGINALS are in COLOR then just Color scan them.

IF your ORIGINALS are in Black & White THEN get them certified (the stamp must be in color) AND THEN color scan these certified documents.

MOREOVER I have read somewhere THAT in the IMMI account you are guided in terms of which documents are to be just Color Scanned .. OR .. Certified AND THEN Color scanned.


**Soft copy of Bank Statements will work (Provided they are in color and have other relevant details which a hard-copy of such statements usually have).




rajrajinin said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I am waiting for my invite, dont think it will be before Aug/Sep, however I am preparing documents required while lodging.
> 
> I am bit confuse whether documents are to be notarized or color copy will do? Further, bank statement (runs into many pages), can I upload soft copy downloaded from the Bank's website? It has got Banks logo and other details which hardcopy statement has.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

Jeeten#80 said:


> You have to Provide details of your employment history for the last 10 years (Relevant or Not Relevant).
> 
> 
> BUT why you don't want to show this employment (lack of documents)?


Yes, Lack of documents is the main reason.At the time of acs I mailed to them about not to include this experience in skill assessment. They told me that depending on your updated documents skill assessment would be done.
Therefore I didnot add any salary slip and experience letter for this job.
But they added this job in my skill assessment. Also I have given reference of my senior software engineer in RR declaration. Can I use these docs for NSW ss nomination also


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes you can use the same documents for NSW SS Nomination application.






Guriqbal Singh said:


> Yes, Lack of documents is the main reason.At the time of acs I mailed to them about not to include this experience in skill assessment. They told me that depending on your updated documents skill assessment would be done.
> Therefore I didnot add any salary slip and experience letter for this job.
> But they added this job in my skill assessment. Also I have given reference of my senior software engineer in RR declaration. Can I use these docs for NSW ss nomination also


----------



## msgforsunil

summi said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> Can someone advise regarding medical.
> 
> I lodged my application on 11th march but still no update, neither CO assigned nor any delay mail received.
> 
> I have done my medicals on 14th march but in my immi account still its showing below message:
> ______________________________________________________________
> Health requirement – examinations required
> This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.
> "Organise your health examinations."
> Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
> Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused.
> _______________________________________________________________
> 
> When i open Link "Organise your health examinations". It shows some consent kind of thing. But when i checked in emedical, Hospital has already sent medicals on 23rd march to DIBP.
> 
> Can someone advise why it doesn't show in my immi account yet and what should i do with the consent letter showing on opening of link "Organise your health examinations".
> 
> Please suggest me what should i do.


Please check for your status at https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Please read the below for more information

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/electronic-health-processing.htm

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/assessment-health-exam-results.htm


----------



## msgforsunil

Guriqbal Singh said:


> I am a software engineer.can I give reference of senior software engineer.


Read https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf for the guidelines for the reference letter starting from page 12.


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

msgforsunil said:


> Read https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf for the guidelines for the reference letter starting from page 12.


 In this document it is mentioned that a
third party official Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague may be considered. who is A work colleague.


----------



## andrew64

Guriqbal Singh said:


> In this document it is mentioned that a
> third party official Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague may be considered. who is A work colleague.


Buddy , i also got NSW invitation and approved . For NSW the key documents are related to points claiming . In my case one of the work not relevant so i didn't submit for NSW , however i mentioned in resume and EOI , like Jeet said it is compulsory to show your 10 years history in EOI and later in your application . But the document proof if you can show only for the points claimed then it is fine . So you can apply for NSW asap with relevant documents that your claiming points and then take your time to prepare document for this employment , in case CO of DIBP needed for verification .


----------



## andrew64

summi said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> Can someone advise regarding medical.
> 
> I lodged my application on 11th march but still no update, neither CO assigned nor any delay mail received.
> 
> I have done my medicals on 14th march but in my immi account still its showing below message:
> ______________________________________________________________
> Health requirement – examinations required
> This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.
> "Organise your health examinations."
> Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
> Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused.
> _______________________________________________________________
> 
> When i open Link "Organise your health examinations". It shows some consent kind of thing. But when i checked in emedical, Hospital has already sent medicals on 23rd march to DIBP.
> 
> Can someone advise why it doesn't show in my immi account yet and what should i do with the consent letter showing on opening of link "Organise your health examinations".
> 
> Please suggest me what should i do.


Summi was this medical status from day 1 or later it changed like this. because in my case in a day the status changed.


----------



## sameer84in

Hi Guys,

I am filling EOI and have couple of question on Education History.

Here is my case.

I have done my Masters in Information Management which is recognized by ACS
as comparable AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

Which option should I choose while submitting education history?
Master Degree (Others) or Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology?

I have done Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology which is assessed by ACS as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

Which option should I choose while submitting education history?
Bachelor Degree (Others) or Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology

I have done Diploma in Computer Technology but I have not assessed it from ACS as it doesn't make any difference to my score.

Should I include this as well? If yes, which option should be selected from the drop down?
Other - NON AQF?

Would appreciate your quick help.

Below are the options,

1. Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
2. Doctoral Degree(Other)
3. Doctoral Degree in Science, Business or Technology
4. Masters Degree(Other)
5. Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology
6. Honours degree(Other)
7. Honours Degree in Science, Business or Technology
8. Bachelor Degree(Other)
9. Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
10. Graduate Diploma
11. Advanved Diploma
12. Diploma
13. AQF Certificate III
14. AQF Certificate IV
15. Other qualification or award recognised by assessing authority
16. Other - Non AQF Qualification


----------



## KeeDa

Hi Sameer,

All the answers you have selected are fine.

All the best.


----------



## sameer84in

KeeDa said:


> Hi Sameer,
> 
> All the answers you have selected are fine.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks Keeda (Sorry don't know your real name)

I will go ahead with Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology for my Masters in Information Management.
I will go ahead with Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology for my Bachelor of Engineering in IT.
I will go ahead with Other - Non AQF Qualification for my Diploma in Computer Technology.


----------



## summi

andrew64 said:


> Summi was this medical status from day 1 or later it changed like this. because in my case in a day the status changed.


Hi Andrew,

I am not sure about the status changed or not.Because my agent have access to open my immi account.


----------



## summi

msgforsunil said:


> Please check for your status at https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> 
> Please read the below for more information
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/electronic-health-processing.htm
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/assessment-health-exam-results.htm


Hi

As checked in emedical account, below is the status:

Your eMedical case has been submitted to Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). This information sheet outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed.


----------



## summi

summi said:


> Hi
> 
> As checked in emedical account, below is the status:
> 
> Your eMedical case has been submitted to Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). This information sheet outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed.




Hi,

In my immi account then

Get health details >
___________________________________________________________________
Health requirement – examinations required
This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.
Organise your health examinations
.
Help on Organise your health examinations
Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused.
___________________________________________________________________

> after clicking on "Organise your health examinations", there are few question as below

___________________________________________________________________

Record medical history
Answer 'No' to all
Print medical history
History or informed of
1.
Have you ever been diagnosed with Tuberculosis (TB)? Have you ever had to take treatment for Tuberculosis (TB)?
Have you ever been diagnosed with Tuberculosis (TB)? Have you ever had to take treatment for Tuberculosis (TB)?
required
Not selectedYesNo

2.
Have you ever been in close contact at work or at home with a person known to have Tuberculosis (TB)?
Have you ever been in close contact at work or at home with a person known to have Tuberculosis (TB)?
required
Not selectedYesNo

3.
Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?
Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?
required
Not selectedYesNo

4.
Do you suffer, or have you ever suffered, from mental health problems?
Do you suffer, or have you ever suffered, from mental health problems?
required
Not selectedYesNo

5.
Have you ever been told you are HIV positive?
Have you ever been told you are HIV positive?
required
Not selectedYesNo

6.
Do you have, or have you ever had, hepatitis, problems with your liver or yellowing of the skin?
Do you have, or have you ever had, hepatitis, problems with your liver or yellowing of the skin?
required
Not selectedYesNo

7.
Do you have or have you had cancer in the last 5 years?
Do you have or have you had cancer in the last 5 years?
required
Not selectedYesNo

8.
Do you have high blood sugar / diabetes?
Do you have high blood sugar / diabetes?
required
Not selectedYesNo

9.
Do you have heart problems, including high blood pressure or a heart condition that you were born with?
Do you have heart problems, including high blood pressure or a heart condition that you were born with?
required
Not selectedYesNo

10.
Do you have a blood condition?
Do you have a blood condition?
required
Not selectedYesNo

11.
Do you have bladder or kidney problems?
Do you have bladder or kidney problems?
required
Not selectedYesNo

12.
Do you have a physical or intellectual disability that make it difficult for you to function independently (for example, to move around or learn) or work full-time?
Do you have a physical or intellectual disability that make it difficult for you to function independently (for example, to move around or learn) or work full-time?
required
Not selectedYesNo

13.
Do you need to take drugs or drink alcohol regularly?
Do you need to take drugs or drink alcohol regularly?
required
Not selectedYesNo

14.
Are you taking any prescribed pills or medication (excluding oral contraceptives, over-the counter medication and natural supplements)? If yes, please list these.
Are you taking any prescribed pills or medication (excluding oral contraceptives, over-the counter medication and natural supplements)? If yes, please list these.
required
Not selectedYesNo

Client declaration
I confirm that I have read and understood the eMedical Client Declaration and consent to my medical information being submitted electronically to the Department.required
View client declaration
Save
Submit
Cancel
___________________________________________________________________

What is the meaning of these questions? 

should i submit these questions?

If i have already done my medicals on 14th march and submitted by hospital on 23rd march to DIBP, then why they are asking for health examinsation again?

Please someone suggest me on this.

Thanks,


----------



## msgforsunil

summi said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> I am not sure about the status changed or not.Because my agent have access to open my immi account.


You may import the application into a new account and monitor the same. Read the forums on to do along with do's and don'ts. You may keep your agent notified. Don't make any changes in the new imported account.


----------



## quilter

andrew64 said:


> Lol that's gd . Are you claming points for work experience


Yes I am claiming points for 8 years of work experience.


----------



## msgforsunil

summi said:


> Hi
> 
> As checked in emedical account, below is the status:
> 
> Your eMedical case has been submitted to Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). This information sheet outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed.


So what does "Health Case Status", "Exam Status", and "Consent provided" fields state?


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

andrew64 said:


> Buddy , i also got NSW invitation and approved . For NSW the key documents are related to points claiming . In my case one of the work not relevant so i didn't submit for NSW , however i mentioned in resume and EOI , like Jeet said it is compulsory to show your 10 years history in EOI and later in your application . But the document proof if you can show only for the points claimed then it is fine . So you can apply for NSW asap with relevant documents that your claiming points and then take your time to prepare document for this employment , in case CO of DIBP needed for verification .


Please tell me what documents are required after clicking on the invitation link that is provided in the invitation mail.

How much time is required to fill application for NSW nomination.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Following is an excerpt from NSW website:




> *The following documents are required for every application:*
> 
> 
> Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
> Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
> English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
> Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
> Full curriculum vitae/resume.
> Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.
> 
> 
> 
> *REF:* *Evidence and mandatory documents to include in your application*





Guriqbal Singh said:


> Please tell me what documents are required after clicking on the invitation link that is provided in the invitation mail.
> 
> How much time is required to fill application for NSW nomination.


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

Jeeten#80 said:


> Following is an excerpt from NSW website:


is it possible to submit the entire application for nomination in a day.


----------



## Jeeten#80

What I have heard is that its a matter of hours.






Guriqbal Singh said:


> is it possible to submit the entire application for nomination in a day.


----------



## Alena123

I had started my visa processing for Canada also. Do I follow through Canada visa or leave that in the mid. 

I am so confused. Please advise :-(


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF you have invested time and money THEN no harm in following up.






Alena123 said:


> I had started my visa processing for Canada also. Do I follow through Canada visa or leave that in the mid.
> 
> I am so confused. Please advise :-(


----------



## Alena123

Will that be useful or not 

I have spent 30k, will have to spend 70k more


----------



## Worldcup2015

Hello,

I had received an email 5 days back for second installment of VAC against English evidence. I sent them email that I would like to pay. I didn't receive any response after my email. Is this normal??

Even, I noticed a button in immi account saying, please press this button if your requested documents are upload to intimate department that application is ready.

should I press that button OR I need to press that button once I upload the invoice??

Please suggest.

Thanks,
WC


----------



## tusharvatsa

Worldcup2015 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had received an email 5 days back for second installment of VAC against English evidence. I sent them email that I would like to pay. I didn't receive any response after my email. Is this normal??
> 
> Even, I noticed a button in immi account saying, please press this button if your requested documents are upload to intimate department that application is ready.
> 
> should I press that button OR I need to press that button once I upload the invoice??
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> WC


Press the submit button (ensure to) once you have uploaded the required documents.


----------



## Worldcup2015

Thanks for your response, but I don't have to upload anything as of now. They gave option to upload English evidence or pay second VAC fees. I have to pay fees so I don't have to upload anything. 

so button is not required with my option that is why I raised this query?
even, I didn't get any communication from their side in last 4-5 days thats why I thought somebody might be experiencing the same.

Thanks,
WC


----------



## mahi31

Hope to get visa tomorrow


----------



## surinder

Hello friends, 

Can someone please share adelaide gsm team 2 contact number?


----------



## LILAS

Alena123 said:


> I had started my visa processing for Canada also. Do I follow through Canada visa or leave that in the mid.
> 
> I am so confused. Please advise :-(


If you can afford it, follow it thru.


----------



## vng09

surinder said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Can someone please share adelaide gsm team 2 contact number?




61 731367000 same number for both Bris and Adelaide. Direct to COs, no need to ask to talk to your CO or your assigned team, I think anyone in this line can answer your question (based on my last call that s what I figured).

*P.S : Some of the COs can be cranky!


----------



## Sameer1626

mahi31 said:


> Hope to get visa tomorrow


Hi,

Did CO contacted you or what?? please update your signature

All the best!!


----------



## Worldcup2015

Hello,

I had received an email 6 days back for second installment of VAC against English evidence. I sent them an email stating-I would like to pay. I didn't receive any response after my email. Is this normal?? I was expecting an email stating -"how to make the payment". Its 6th day today.

Even, I noticed a button in immi account saying, please press this button if your requested documents are upload to intimate department that application is ready.

should I press that button OR I need to press that button once I upload the invoice??

Please suggest.

Thanks,
WC


----------



## vng09

Only press that button once you UPLOADED something.

That indicates you already submitted the invoice or whatever required document.

Call them to double check on how to pay


----------



## varundev

Worldcup2015 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had received an email 6 days back for second installment of VAC against English evidence. I sent them an email stating-I would like to pay. I didn't receive any response after my email. Is this normal?? I was expecting an email stating -"how to make the payment". Its 6th day today.
> 
> Even, I noticed a button in immi account saying, please press this button if your requested documents are upload to intimate department that application is ready.
> 
> should I press that button OR I need to press that button once I upload the invoice??
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> WC



Hey WC,

Its normal procedure, You are contact by CO and he demanded English evidence for dependent and you showed your interest.

Generally they reply in Seven Working Days but now some uncertain circumstances occurred like strike is going on so may be possible it is taking time and another possibility is that there is year ending and there is few numbers for few skills for grant. so it is possible you will be contact in next financial year which starts from July.

Enjoy and be Happy that you are almost next door to Grant,


----------



## nchhaj

Hi,

I had applied for a PCC from Germany about a month back but haven't heard or received anything yet. The link https://www.bundesjustizamt.de/EN/T...BZR/Resident_abroad/Resident_abroad_node.html has a phone number where I can call and enquire. Is there someone on this thread who has applied for a PCC from Germany and had to correspond with them to enquire? Isn't there an email address I can talk to?


----------



## ksnraju82

Hello guys,

Good Day! 

Any visa grants in last 3 days?

Has the ongoing strike been called off ?

Cheers,
Satya


----------



## varundev

ksnraju82 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Good Day!
> 
> Any visa grants in last 3 days?
> 
> Has the ongoing strike been called off ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Satya


Just went through immi website and it is on going however work is going on but not at pace what was done in last couple of months. We have to wait till July First week and then after all days are ours :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## KeeDa

nchhaj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for a PCC from Germany about a month back but haven't heard or received anything yet. The link https://www.bundesjustizamt.de/EN/T...BZR/Resident_abroad/Resident_abroad_node.html has a phone number where I can call and enquire. Is there someone on this thread who has applied for a PCC from Germany and had to correspond with them to enquire? Isn't there an email address I can talk to?


How did you apply? Please send me a PM.


----------



## gursharan_007

drn said:


> on April 14th... CO contacted on May 26th, got delay mail on June 12th


My signature are

EOI accepted on 27th March
Lodge on 5th April
Delay mail _nun
Grant - nun

Have you applied with a family member or alone.


----------



## rameshkd

I don't think there would be anymore grants for the remaining eight days. I guess DIBP was clearing our the last few remaining visas for the financial year. 
It's my gut feeling, I don't work for DIBP


----------



## elbedewy

Worldcup2015 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had received an email 6 days back for second installment of VAC against English evidence. I sent them an email stating-I would like to pay. I didn't receive any response after my email. Is this normal?? I was expecting an email stating -"how to make the payment". Its 6th day today.
> 
> Even, I noticed a button in immi account saying, please press this button if your requested documents are upload to intimate department that application is ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should I press that button OR I need to press that button once I upload the invoice??
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> WC



Dear friend

Same status with me ..
First of all they always reply after 7 to 8 days ...i mean if you sent email tuesday you will get the reply next tuesday or wed. .
Secondly; no invoice for vac 2 will be issued until 2nd week of july..as i asked them and they replied we couldnt go further with your application till july..
So if you have time to book exam and try its better instead of waiting...
Goodluck and dont worry we are all in a long que..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## CRHector

rameshkd said:


> I don't think there would be anymore grants for the remaining eight days. I guess DIBP was clearing our the last few remaining visas for the financial year.
> It's my gut feeling, I don't work for DIBP


Looking at the recent grants, DIBP is not working againt june cutoff, They are their on their own phase(currently slowed), doesn't matter last 10 days or 5 days, they are issuing grants for files which are perfect


----------



## BTNIFTY

Alena123 said:


> Will that be useful or not
> 
> I have spent 30k, will have to spend 70k more


How many points do you have for your Canada application? Last I heard they were issuing for folks with 450+ points ..


----------



## drn

Hi mate,

applied for self and my wife. what abt u ?



gursharan_007 said:


> My signature are
> 
> EOI accepted on 27th March
> Lodge on 5th April
> Delay mail _nun
> Grant - nun
> 
> Have you applied with a family member or alone.


----------



## andrew64

*CO*

Normally it takes how many days to assign CO these days . will send an email once someone got assigned .


----------



## gursharan_007

drn said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> applied for self and my wife. what abt u ?


Same here , my self and wife, but seem to be very slow , no delay mail , no nothing.

I have uploaded all the employment documents like joining letter, promotion letters, salary slips and tax deductions. Will they still do an reference check as I am very doubtful about my HR giving out a positive feedback


----------



## gursharan_007

drn said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> applied for self and my wife. what abt u ?


what did CO ask from you, Any pending document ?


----------



## drn

Yes, he asked me for Medicals, form 80 and form 1221, as I have traveled to Australia few months back.



gursharan_007 said:


> what did CO ask from you, Any pending document ?


----------



## andy_gnr

*Andy*

Hi,

I have submitted my Application on 14-Apr-2015. I have not got any email from Case Officer yet and the application in Immi Online Account is still showing as "Application Received". When I called the embassy to inquire about my Application, I was told that it is already under process. I applied under Software Engineer skill. Is there anyone who got a grant who applied around 14-Apr-2015?

Also, I am seeing few folks have received Delay Email. What is this Delay Mail exactly?


----------



## mrtension

Hi eveyone
atlast i got the username and password from the consultant
when i log in i found out there are 2 different files
one for 189 visa & other one for health examination
can someone plz advise me what does it mean 
as far as i understand he created HAP ID before lodging file
Please advise
Thanks


----------



## Vivek_0084

Dear Friends, 

I have applied for Visa under 189 (263111) on 28th May 2015. I have already uploaded all the documents (Empoyment letters, roles and responsibilities, salary slips, academics) for myself and Wife alongwith PCC documents. My medical have been done on 21st only, which i am assuming they will send the report directly to the embassy. Any idea how long I should expect to receive the grant ?

Regards
Vivek


----------



## mrtension

Hi Everyone
its actually 2 different references 
Thnaks
\
\


mrtension said:


> Hi eveyone
> atlast i got the username and password from the consultant
> when i log in i found out there are 2 different files
> one for 189 visa & other one for health examination
> can someone plz advise me what does it mean
> as far as i understand he created HAP ID before lodging file
> Please advise
> Thanks


----------



## piyush1132003

Vivek_0084 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have applied for Visa under 189 (263111) on 28th May 2015. I have already uploaded all the documents (Empoyment letters, roles and responsibilities, salary slips, academics) for myself and Wife alongwith PCC documents. My medical have been done on 21st only, which i am assuming they will send the report directly to the embassy. Any idea how long I should expect to receive the grant ?
> 
> Regards
> Vivek


I, alongwith lots of other people, applied in march and are still awaiting.

So, now you can assume...that none knows the exact timelines

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Vivek_0084 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have applied for Visa under 189 (263111) on 28th May 2015. I have already uploaded all the documents (Empoyment letters, roles and responsibilities, salary slips, academics) for myself and Wife alongwith PCC documents. My medical have been done on 21st only, which i am assuming they will send the report directly to the embassy. Any idea how long I should expect to receive the grant ?
> 
> Regards
> Vivek



As you have frontloaded all documents,ideally you can look for grant somewhere around August start but due of huge backlog of feb to march cases,grant issuance time may be higher...could be mid to end august


----------



## mahi31

May be in August end.



Vivek_0084 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have applied for Visa under 189 (263111) on 28th May 2015. I have already uploaded all the documents (Empoyment letters, roles and responsibilities, salary slips, academics) for myself and Wife alongwith PCC documents. My medical have been done on 21st only, which i am assuming they will send the report directly to the embassy. Any idea how long I should expect to receive the grant ?
> 
> Regards
> Vivek


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Vivek_0084 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have applied for Visa under 189 (263111) on 28th May 2015. I have already uploaded all the documents (Empoyment letters, roles and responsibilities, salary slips, academics) for myself and Wife alongwith PCC documents. My medical have been done on 21st only, which i am assuming they will send the report directly to the embassy. Any idea how long I should expect to receive the grant ?
> 
> Regards
> Vivek


Hi Vivek,

We are sailing in the same boat. Even I have submitted my application on 22nd May and front loaded all the documents by 10th June including medicals, PCC and Form 80( as I have a lot of travel history). Even I am waiting for Case Officer. I expect to get Visa Grant it by end of July or First week of August. So, relax we still have a month.


----------



## CRHector

*Visa Grant stats*

Do we have any nos for Visa Grant results on monthly basis :confused2: just like Invitation round results.

" Invitations issued during 2014-15
Visa subclass----- Jan---Feb---Mar---April---May---June---Total
Skilled - ( 189 )-2770--2400--2200--2000--1750---500---26380 "


PTE-A : Proficient 
EOI Creation : 02 May 2015 
Invitation : 08 May 2015
PCC :12 May 2015
DIBP Application : 16 May 2015
Medical : 18 May 2015
CO assigned :XX
Grant : XXX


----------



## mx83

CRHector said:


> Do we have any nos for Visa Grant results on monthly basis :confused2: just like Invitation round results.
> 
> " Invitations issued during 2014-15
> Visa subclass----- Jan---Feb---Mar---April---May---June---Total
> Skilled - ( 189 )-2770--2400--2200--2000--1750---500---26380 "
> 
> 
> PTE-A : Proficient
> EOI Creation : 02 May 2015
> Invitation : 08 May 2015
> PCC :12 May 2015
> DIBP Application : 16 May 2015
> Medical : 18 May 2015
> CO assigned :XX
> Grant : XXX


I am afraid not, it is totally depend on each case

Just be patient and play the waiting game, I am in the process since 2013


----------



## elbedewy

Any news about the new occupation list for 2015/2016 for 189 visa..
I looked over the internet i couldnt find any..
Or any news about removing some jobs from the list.


----------



## mx83

elbedewy said:


> Any news about the new occupation list for 2015/2016 for 189 visa..
> I looked over the internet i couldnt find any..
> Or any news about removing some jobs from the list.


I guess it will be pretty much the same and it won't be announced prior to 1st of July

Particularly, engineers and medical occupaitions


----------



## KeeDa

ichaniya said:


> Hi Keeda
> 
> Just curious, why you no apply for Visa Mike?


Done. Signature updated.


----------



## gursharan_007

In my application under status column it says Updated on 18th May, what does it mean???


----------



## farerpark

gursharan_007 said:


> In my application under status column it says Updated on 18th May, what does it mean???



What did it say before? Mine says "Application received" and the date is 7th May (the day I submitted)


----------



## farerpark

ikrammd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is CO allocation also based on number of points ? I can see few members who have submitted on 11th March with no CO allocation whereas few of them with higher points and submission in April have CO allocated.
> 
> Or is this based on different regions.
> 
> Any inputs on this ?
> 
> Regards,


This thought did run through my mind as well. I would be difficult to say . It should not be most likely. I wont mind though if they are using this criteria ( I have 65 points  )


----------



## Robandkatherine

I got my visa today 

Applied 3rd March 
Co assigned 23 April 
Medicals and police check submitted 11th may 
Visa granted 22nd June


----------



## mx83

Robandkatherine said:


> I got my visa today
> 
> Applied 3rd March
> Co assigned 23 April
> Medicals and police check submitted 11th may
> Visa granted 22nd June


Congratulation mate!!

Best of luck in your journey in OZ


----------



## ichaniya

KeeDa said:


> Done. Signature updated.


That's cool. I applied exactly one month prior on 22/5... Best of luck to Us!!!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## tahirrehan

will the new policies from 1st July affect the lodged application with pending documents


----------



## andrew64

Robandkatherine said:


> I got my visa today
> 
> Applied 3rd March
> Co assigned 23 April
> Medicals and police check submitted 11th may
> Visa granted 22nd June


Hi buddy congrats Whats ur job code


----------



## farerpark

Robandkatherine said:


> I got my visa today
> 
> Applied 3rd March
> Co assigned 23 April
> Medicals and police check submitted 11th may
> Visa granted 22nd June


Congrats. Seems more grants to happen his week


----------



## piyush1132003

Robandkatherine said:


> I got my visa today
> 
> Applied 3rd March
> Co assigned 23 April
> Medicals and police check submitted 11th may
> Visa granted 22nd June


Woww...cngrts mate, what was your last status befor finalized ?

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## Robandkatherine

I am a secondary school teacher


----------



## Robandkatherine

Not sure of status whole application was handled by an agent. I would recommend agent. We never recieved delay email.


----------



## piyush1132003

Robandkatherine said:


> Not sure of status whole application was handled by an agent. I would recommend agent. We never recieved delay email.


Thanks, I also opted MARA Agent.
Actually, my timelines are exactly like yours...thats why asked.
I hope to get it soon 

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sameer1626

Robandkatherine said:


> I got my visa today
> 
> Applied 3rd March
> Co assigned 23 April
> Medicals and police check submitted 11th may
> Visa granted 22nd June



Hey Congrats man......

All the best for your future!!


----------



## ExpatIndia

Hi Guys,

My wife and daughter had done their medicals on 10th June. But till now it has not been updated in eMedical and Immi portal. I called up the hospital to check the status on 17th June and they confirmed that they have already uploaded from their side. How long would it take to reflect in the portal? Is it because of any medical complications? Please shed some insight on this scenario.

Thanks,
George

*ACS-*NOV 2013 | *Analyst Programmer 261311*
*IELTS - *18 APR 2015 (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7) | *PTE -* 26 APR 2015 (L:85 R:83 W:83 L:90) 
*EOI APP - *29 APR 2015 (70 Points)
I*NVITE - *8 May 2015
*189 LODGED/ACK- *14 May 2015
*PCC SELF/WIFE- *01 Jun 2015
*MEDS SELF/WIFE- * 20 June 2015/10 June 2015 
*CO Assigned - * :confused2:
*GRANT - * :fingerscrossed:


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

tahirrehan said:


> will the new policies from 1st July affect the lodged application with pending documents


You submitted your application in 2014-15 year so your app will be processed under existing rules..New rules on 1 July will be effective for apps submitted after 1 July


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Robandkatherine said:


> I got my visa today
> 
> Applied 3rd March
> Co assigned 23 April
> Medicals and police check submitted 11th may
> Visa granted 22nd June


Congratulations mate


----------



## CRHector

Robandkatherine said:


> I got my visa today
> 
> Applied 3rd March
> Co assigned 23 April
> Medicals and police check submitted 11th may
> Visa granted 22nd June


Wow, congrats mate, wish all ur expectations come true in OZ..


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with your Travel and Future |||*


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​



Robandkatherine said:


> I got my visa today
> 
> Applied 3rd March
> Co assigned 23 April
> Medicals and police check submitted 11th may
> Visa granted 22nd June


----------



## Jeeten#80

*DIBP* in response to an individuals query *has communicated on their FB page* THAT SOL for NEXT FY will be published in July 2015.


Regarding REMOVAL /ADDITION of Occupation ID's from NEXT FY's SOL we just have to wait and watch.


BUT we NEVER know DIBP might surprise us by publishing THE SOL early :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:.




elbedewy said:


> Any news about the new occupation list for 2015/2016 for 189 visa..
> I looked over the internet i couldnt find any..
> Or any news about removing some jobs from the list.


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

Jeeten#80 said:


> *DIBP* in response to an individuals query *has communicated on their FB page* THAT SOL for NEXT FY will be published in July 2015.
> 
> 
> Regarding REMOVAL /ADDITION of Occupation ID's from NEXT FY's SOL we just have to wait and watch.
> 
> 
> BUT we NEVER know DIBP might surprise us by publishing THE SOL early :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:.


Jeetendra, Please tell me how to modify skill assessment. because I cannot justify One of my experience in the assessment as my employer denied me to provide experience letter for date that i mentioned while applying for skill assessment. 
I have got nsw invitation for this skill assessment but unfortunately I cannot use this invitation due to this job problem
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/redface.gif


----------



## r_alaa82

Hello guys.

My last update is as follow:
Contacted by the CO.. he requested only medical test. I replied back we are expecting a baby. He replied ur case is deffered untill the babe is born.
The baby is born now. I submitted the required form, PP and BC.after a week the profile is updated with the new applicant ( the baby )
But i am facing a problem to retrive the HAP document for the babe. Whenever i click on get health details the screen blink but dont return anything and health details requirement doesnt appear.
Did any one face same case. I dont know how i would get HAP ID for the baby? 
Pls help


----------



## elbedewy

Hi all..
I need to call the co on phone ..
But if anyone called him before could tell me his experince..
How long it takes to reply ..who answer ..how the call goes on ..what the required data to find your file...and so on ...

Is it useful to call or sent email is better...


----------



## andrew64

r_alaa82 said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> My last update is as follow:
> Contacted by the CO.. he requested only medical test. I replied back we are expecting a baby. He replied ur case is deffered untill the babe is born.
> The baby is born now. I submitted the required form, PP and BC.after a week the profile is updated with the new applicant ( the baby )
> But i am facing a problem to retrive the HAP document for the babe. Whenever i click on get health details the screen blink but dont return anything and health details requirement doesnt appear.
> Did any one face same case. I dont know how i would get HAP ID for the baby?
> Pls help


Hi bro can you update your visa lodging date and job code.


----------



## amit9845

Hi,

Can someone please clarify my below doubt (I m already halfway uploading the docs)

1) I got more than 100 pages of necessary documents attested by a lawyer. But later I realized that he has stamped the documents as "ATTESTED " with all his credentials n also a notary sign. Is this okay or like ACS these documents should be stamped as "Certified true copy" ???

2) i dont have a birth certificate. So what should I upload for birth certificate ?? 10th class marksheet or anything else ??

3) for the secondary applicant, they did not ask for educational marksheets (I m not claiming points for partner). For the language ability, I just uploaded a certificate from college that the medium of instruction was English. Will this suffice or should I upload the marksheets as well ??


----------



## KeeDa

amit9845 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please clarify my below doubt (I m already halfway uploading the docs)
> 
> 1) I got more than 100 pages of necessary documents attested by a lawyer. But later I realized that he has stamped the documents as "ATTESTED " with all his credentials n also a notary sign. Is this okay or like ACS these documents should be stamped as "Certified true copy" ???
> >> If these are colour scans, then attestation is not even required. So whatever you have right now is good enough.
> 
> 2) i dont have a birth certificate. So what should I upload for birth certificate ?? 10th class marksheet or anything else ??
> >> Even I don't and neither do I have SSC marksheet with DOB. I am hoping that the passport will suffice as a proof of DOB. I have Aadhaar (National UUID) card as well as PAN with my DOB.
> 
> 3) for the secondary applicant, they did not ask for educational marksheets (I m not claiming points for partner). For the language ability, I just uploaded a certificate from college that the medium of instruction was English. Will this suffice or should I upload the marksheets as well ??
> >> DIBP says:
> 
> 
> 
> Completed all years of primary education and at least three (3) years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you better get the letter from school as well. Make sure that the letter refers to the marksheet's/ certificate's unique number and attach the said marksheet/ certificate too.
Click to expand...

answers inline.


----------



## sum1910

amit9845 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please clarify my below doubt (I m already halfway uploading the docs)
> 
> 1) I got more than 100 pages of necessary documents attested by a lawyer. But later I realized that he has stamped the documents as "ATTESTED " with all his credentials n also a notary sign. Is this okay or like ACS these documents should be stamped as "Certified true copy" ???
> 
> 2) i dont have a birth certificate. So what should I upload for birth certificate ?? 10th class marksheet or anything else ??
> 
> 3) for the secondary applicant, they did not ask for educational marksheets (I m not claiming points for partner). For the language ability, I just uploaded a certificate from college that the medium of instruction was English. Will this suffice or should I upload the marksheets as well ??


1. Notary Sign (if it's in English) should suffice for all the documents.
2. You can use your passport for DOB, worst case scenario if CO insists (only 1% chance) for birth certificate then you can get one from Indian Embassy for 45$ if you are at onsite. They will issue certificate based on your passport.
3. Sorry, not sure on this.


----------



## piyush1132003

For people who got grant recently : 
Whats the final status before grant(finalized), is it application received or assessment in progress ?

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## Hiraman

amit9845 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please clarify my below doubt (I m already halfway uploading the docs)
> 
> 1) I got more than 100 pages of necessary documents attested by a lawyer. But later I realized that he has stamped the documents as "ATTESTED " with all his credentials n also a notary sign. Is this okay or like ACS these documents should be stamped as "Certified true copy" ???
> 
> 2) i dont have a birth certificate. So what should I upload for birth certificate ?? 10th class marksheet or anything else ??
> 
> 3) for the secondary applicant, they did not ask for educational marksheets (I m not claiming points for partner). For the language ability, I just uploaded a certificate from college that the medium of instruction was English. Will this suffice or should I upload the marksheets as well ??


For (3) I did submit wife's mark sheet and certificates. More the merrier.


----------



## innipat3

Hi friends,

I need urgent help..!

My office land line number changed due to change in service provider by my employer.

now the phone number mentioned in form 80 is no more available.

Do I fill the form for "changes in circumstances" for new land line number ?

or I need not to do any thing as my mobile number is available in form 80..

I have received the delay mail on 3rd june and waiting for grant.

pls reply so that I can update the document in Immi account if required.


----------



## rameshkd

innipat3 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I need urgent help..!
> 
> My office land line number changed due to change in service provider by my employer.
> 
> now the phone number mentioned in form 80 is no more available.
> 
> Do I fill the form for "changes in circumstances" for new land line number ?
> 
> or I need not to do any thing as my mobile number is available in form 80..
> 
> I have received the delay mail on 3rd june and waiting for grant.
> 
> pls reply so that I can update the document in Immi account if required.


What number have you provided as contact number on your application. I think it's not mandatory to mention the change in office number, though I did submit 1023 to notify a change in my office address as we moved to a diff location.


----------



## vmahajan25

Guys, while filling form 80, do we need to give education details starting from class 1 as they have asked since birth?


----------



## gursharan_007

farerpark said:


> What did it say before? Mine says "Application received" and the date is 7th May (the day I submitted)


Yes mine too was "application Received" it got updated to "application updated"

Does any one else noticed it, Those who have got grant, did they get it aswel and after how many days did the grant came


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



gursharan_007 said:


> Yes mine too was "application Received" it got updated to "application updated"
> 
> Does any one else noticed it, Those who have got grant, did they get it aswel and after how many days did the grant came


Hi,

Refer the presentation in following link. I guess, if you front loaded every things status will change Application Received to Finalized directly or else Application Received --- Information Request--- Progress and Finalized.

I don't know exactly, however if you will go through the presentation, you will realize it.

I have front loaded every things, mine also Application Received. Eagerly waiting.


----------



## Akon

Guys i have positive skilled employment assessment from cpa for 1 year of employment, at the timr of lodging visa, do i have to provide that assessment only or immi would ask for more doccuments regarding my employment.


----------



## vmahajan25

can someone please answer below query?
Guys, while filling form 80, do we need to give education details starting from class 1 as they have asked since birth?


----------



## indian1988

vmahajan25 said:


> Guys, while filling form 80, do we need to give education details starting from class 1 as they have asked since birth?


Not necessary...you have to give education details of what you provided in your skill assessment... Or education details of your 10th,12th and other higher education... This will be enough


----------



## gursharan_007

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Refer the presentation in following link. I guess, if you front loaded every things status will change Application Received to Finalized directly or else Application Received --- Information Request--- Progress and Finalized.
> 
> I don't know exactly, however if you will go through the presentation, you will realize it.
> 
> I have front loaded every things, mine also Application Received. Eagerly waiting.


When did you lodge your application, please update your signature, moreover, you to uploaded all documents in the beginning?


----------



## Akon

Guys i have positive skilled employment assessment from cpa for 1 year of employment, at the timr of lodging visa, do i have to provide that assessment only or immi would ask for more doccuments regarding my employment.


----------



## vmahajan25

indian1988 said:


> Not necessary...you have to give education details of what you provided in your skill assessment... Or education details of your 10th,12th and other higher education... This will be enough


Thanks buddy for the info.


----------



## gursharan_007

Akon said:


> Guys i have positive skilled employment assessment from cpa for 1 year of employment, at the timr of lodging visa, do i have to provide that assessment only or immi would ask for more doccuments regarding my employment.


no more documents will be required but at the time of upload documents: document like - like reference letter , salary slip and other will be required


----------



## Akon

How many payslips will be required as for the past 4 months my employer has started paying me in the bank before that he used to pay me cash. Do i need to provide my bank statement in the whole process

Thank you.


----------



## gursharan_007

Akon said:


> How many payslips will be required as for the past 4 months my employer has started paying me in the bank before that he used to pay me cash. Do i need to provide my bank statement in the whole process
> 
> Thank you.


These documents are not mandatory, Four slips will be fine as well, and don't upload bank statement if you are not confident about it


----------



## mx83

r_alaa82 said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> My last update is as follow:
> Contacted by the CO.. he requested only medical test. I replied back we are expecting a baby. He replied ur case is deffered untill the babe is born.
> The baby is born now. I submitted the required form, PP and BC.after a week the profile is updated with the new applicant ( the baby )
> But i am facing a problem to retrive the HAP document for the babe. Whenever i click on get health details the screen blink but dont return anything and health details requirement doesnt appear.
> Did any one face same case. I dont know how i would get HAP ID for the baby?
> Pls help


Hi therer,

I was in your shoes tow months ago, however, the CO will send you the HAP ID ASAP


----------



## r_alaa82

mx83 said:


> r_alaa82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> My last update is as follow:
> Contacted by the CO.. he requested only medical test. I replied back we are expecting a baby. He replied ur case is deffered untill the babe is born.
> The baby is born now. I submitted the required form, PP and BC.after a week the profile is updated with the new applicant ( the baby )
> But i am facing a problem to retrive the HAP document for the babe. Whenever i click on get health details the screen blink but dont return anything and health details requirement doesnt appear.
> Did any one face same case. I dont know how i would get HAP ID for the baby?
> Pls help
> 
> 
> 
> Hi therer,
> 
> I was in your shoes tow months ago, however, the CO will send you the HAP ID ASAP
Click to expand...

Thanks man. 

Did you receive the grant?


----------



## farerpark

Hello all applicants,

I have update to share on my application. I submitted application form 189 (Software Eng.) on 7th May and today I have received communication from an Adelaide CO , asking to submit PCCs and Medicals. She has attached cover letters for me and wife's HK and Singapore PCCs , and forms for medicals (with hapid included in forms) for me, wife and kid.

Seems we don't have to wait for July , cases are being processed even now as usual. 

I have not been asked for form 80 or 1221 or CV. I was expecting 80 due to extensive travel history. I feel relieved as its quite a hassle to fill it . But is there still a possibility that I could be asked for it ?
I have read many times on this forum that being asked for PCC and Medicals can be taken as a sign that all other documentation with regard to job history etc . is good and they don't need any more . Can I take it be true ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have answered your query in another thread.


*May 2015 Visa Applicants*



farerpark said:


> Hello all applicants,
> 
> I have update to share on my application. I submitted application form 189 (Software Eng.) on 7th May and today I have received communication from an Adelaide CO , asking to submit PCCs and Medicals. She has attached cover letters for me and wife's HK and Singapore PCCs , and forms for medicals (with hapid included in forms) for me, wife and kid.
> 
> Seems we don't have to wait for July , cases are being processed even now as usual.
> 
> I have not been asked for form 80 or 1221 or CV. I was expecting 80 due to extensive travel history. I feel relieved as its quite a hassle to fill it . But is there still a possibility that I could be asked for it ?
> I have read many times on this forum that being asked for PCC and Medicals can be taken as a sign that all other documentation with regard to job history etc . is good and they don't need any more . Can I take it be true ?


----------



## mx83

r_alaa82 said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> Did you receive the grant?


not yet, still waiting, CO last contact was on 28 May, he asked me about form 80 for the second time did not receive any delay mail or further communications:fingerscrossed:


----------



## AussieOptician

Hi I have been following this forum for a while but this is my first post, and today I received my 189 visa!!! Absolutely buzzing!!!
I applied on the 3rd of March, got a case officer 9th April who requested PCC and Medicals, submitted those end of May, got grant today!!! Moving to Melbourne in October!!
Good luck everyone??????


----------



## t2gaurav

Congrats buddy. Best of luck. 

Please update the tracker


----------



## mx83

AussieOptician said:


> Hi I have been following this forum for a while but this is my first post, and today I received my 189 visa!!! Absolutely buzzing!!!
> I applied on the 3rd of March, got a case officer 9th April who requested PCC and Medicals, submitted those end of May, got grant today!!! Moving to Melbourne in October!!
> Good luck everyone??????


Congratulations buddy..

Wish you all the best in your journey.

Nonetheless, were you asked about form 80 or 1221

Moreover, when was your last contact with a CO , cuz mine is pretty much the same as yours

Thanks,


----------



## AussieOptician

Alrite mate, wasn't asked to do form 80 or 221?? They asked for my PCC and Medicals I think around 12th April that was it, got the grant for me and my wife today, I applied 3rd of March so if you've uploaded everything if you applied same time as me you should here something fingers crossed in the next few days, good luck pal


----------



## redsato

wondering if anyone has tried to submit 189 application tonight and to no avail, seems like something wrong with the immi website and attempts to submit always fail tonight.

anyone out there has the same experience?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with your Future |||*



:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​



AussieOptician said:


> Hi I have been following this forum for a while but this is my first post, and today I received my 189 visa!!! Absolutely buzzing!!!
> I applied on the 3rd of March, got a case officer 9th April who requested PCC and Medicals, submitted those end of May, got grant today!!! Moving to Melbourne in October!!
> Good luck everyone??????


----------



## mx83

AussieOptician said:


> Alrite mate, wasn't asked to do form 80 or 221?? They asked for my PCC and Medicals I think around 12th April that was it, got the grant for me and my wife today, I applied 3rd of March so if you've uploaded everything if you applied same time as me you should here something fingers crossed in the next few days, good luck pal


Thanks a bunch mate , actually I've applied on 19 feb but what happened was that my wife has delivered during the process therefore, I had to add my newborn child.
:fingerscrossed:

Enjoy the moment!!


----------



## ASakr

AussieOptician said:


> Hi I have been following this forum for a while but this is my first post, and today I received my 189 visa!!! Absolutely buzzing!!!
> I applied on the 3rd of March, got a case officer 9th April who requested PCC and Medicals, submitted those end of May, got grant today!!! Moving to Melbourne in October!!
> Good luck everyone??????


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## farerpark

Many congrats .


----------



## hari_sudhan

redsato said:


> wondering if anyone has tried to submit 189 application tonight and to no avail, seems like something wrong with the immi website and attempts to submit always fail tonight.
> 
> anyone out there has the same experience?



I am being told by my agent that, today the server hosting immi site is under maintenance. May be you want to try again tomorrow.


----------



## surinder

Dear Members, have asked this question last week also

I had applied for 189 Visa on 14-April-2015 and uploaded all the documents for me and my wife (dependent applicant). CO was assigned on 27-May-2015 and got a mail regarding the same. Thereafter i am regularly checking my immi account. However on 18th June i observed a strange thing under the "supporting documents provided" section of my wife. It says no attachments available. But the uploaded documents were visible till 18th june.

The status is same till date. Experienced members please guide if I should call or mail to DIBP??


----------



## ikrammd

Hi Gang,

Almost done with form 80. Had a tough time to get all travel dates from the passport. 

One query though on Form 80

Question 23

Why are you travelling to Australia. Give any relevant dates/events.

(Can I write just "Permanent residency" ? )

Also if I front load form 80 for me and my spouse would the CO ask for 1221 again ? I feel form 1221 has the same information requested in a different format.
Any members asked for form 1221 in spite of submitting form 80.

Also I am planning to front load form 80 as I've spent a long time working on it no point holding on. After uploading form 80 planning give my medicals and just wait for the verification process to be completed.

Regards,
Ikram


----------



## hari_sudhan

ikrammd said:


> hi gang,
> 
> almost done with form 80. Had a tough time to get all travel dates from the passport.
> 
> One query though on form 80
> 
> question 23
> 
> why are you travelling to australia. Give any relevant dates/events.
> 
> (can i write just "permanent residency" ? )
> 
> also if i front load form 80 for me and my spouse would the co ask for 1221 again ? I feel form 1221 has the same information requested in a different format.
> Any members asked for form 1221 in spite of submitting form 80.
> 
> Also i am planning to front load form 80 as i've spent a long time working on it no point holding on. After uploading form 80 planning give my medicals and just wait for the verification process to be completed.
> 
> Regards,
> ikram




q23) PERMANENT SETTLEMENT


----------



## ASakr

surinder said:


> Dear Members, have asked this question last week also
> 
> I had applied for 189 Visa on 14-April-2015 and uploaded all the documents for me and my wife (dependent applicant). CO was assigned on 27-May-2015 and got a mail regarding the same. Thereafter i am regularly checking my immi account. However on 18th June i observed a strange thing under the "supporting documents provided" section of my wife. It says no attachments available. But the uploaded documents were visible till 18th june.
> 
> The status is same till date. Experienced members please guide if I should call or mail to DIBP??


I believe its better if you can email your CO and discuss the same.
Hopefully its nothing more than a normal glitch


----------



## ASakr

Please check inline



ikrammd said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> Almost done with form 80. Had a tough time to get all travel dates from the passport.
> 
> One query though on Form 80
> 
> Question 23
> 
> Why are you travelling to Australia. Give any relevant dates/events.
> 
> (Can I write just "Permanent residency" ? )
> 
> I think yes, no harm in doing this, at least this is what I wrote
> 
> 
> Also if I front load form 80 for me and my spouse would the CO ask for 1221 again ? I feel form 1221 has the same information requested in a different format.
> Any members asked for form 1221 in spite of submitting form 80.
> I've seen some cases where CO asked for 1221 & CV, as long as you are done with form 80, which is the hardest, no harm in filling and uploading 1221 as well. It will have almost the same information as form 80
> 
> 
> Also I am planning to front load form 80 as I've spent a long time working on it no point holding on. After uploading form 80 planning give my medicals and just wait for the verification process to be completed.
> In your place that's what I'd do, all the best
> 
> Regards,
> Ikram


----------



## redsato

hari_sudhan said:


> I am being told by my agent that, today the server hosting immi site is under maintenance. May be you want to try again tomorrow.


Thank you, man. I think the system is back to normal this morning. Payment could proceed.




To fellows out there, I got a question. I am wondering how you submit documents to your application. You have to pay first, after that, you log in to your immi account, and then you click on the far right, select "view application" from the drop down menu?


----------



## drn

Hi mate,

in my case CO has asked for both form 80 and 1221, so better if you can get it ready.




ikrammd said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> Almost done with form 80. Had a tough time to get all travel dates from the passport.
> 
> One query though on Form 80
> 
> Question 23
> 
> Why are you travelling to Australia. Give any relevant dates/events.
> 
> (Can I write just "Permanent residency" ? )
> 
> Also if I front load form 80 for me and my spouse would the CO ask for 1221 again ? I feel form 1221 has the same information requested in a different format.
> Any members asked for form 1221 in spite of submitting form 80.
> 
> Also I am planning to front load form 80 as I've spent a long time working on it no point holding on. After uploading form 80 planning give my medicals and just wait for the verification process to be completed.
> 
> Regards,
> Ikram


----------



## Jeeten#80

*23* | To live and work in Australia on skilled migration permanent residence visa. Dates are not known at this stage.


Just upload FORM 80 and wait for CO communication regarding FORM 1221. In exceptional cases CO asks for both the FORM's.





ikrammd said:


> hi gang,
> 
> almost done with form 80. Had a tough time to get all travel dates from the passport.
> 
> One query though on form 80
> 
> question 23
> 
> why are you travelling to australia. Give any relevant dates/events.
> 
> (can i write just "permanent residency" ? )
> 
> also if i front load form 80 for me and my spouse would the co ask for 1221 again ? I feel form 1221 has the same information requested in a different format.
> Any members asked for form 1221 in spite of submitting form 80.
> 
> Also i am planning to front load form 80 as i've spent a long time working on it no point holding on. After uploading form 80 planning give my medicals and just wait for the verification process to be completed.
> 
> Regards,
> ikram


----------



## KeeDa

Cannot access the login page at http://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login neither http://online.immi.gov.au/ since the past 12 hours. Is it just me?

Edit: Strange. Closed the browser and retried and it works now. They also say:


> Please see information below for issues currently impacting some users:
> 
> CLIENTS UNABLE TO SUBMIT APPLICATIONS - 24 JUNE
> 
> We are aware that some clients have been getting an error when trying to submit and pay for their application. We believe the issue has now been resolved. Please try again.


I am glad I paid up just under 24 hours before my EOI lapsed!


----------



## KeeDa

Can someone confirm, that for a child dependent, following are not required:
- Character, Evidence Of
- Language Ability - English, Evidence of
- Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of

Why can't they design the system in a way such that knowing it is a child dependent, then to not show these links at all. Just adds to the confusion. At another place, where we register with an email address to receive notification alerts (which IMO should have been set to YES in the first place), has a box requiring you to enter a certain verification code (which I guess is sent to the given email address), and I stupidly kept waiting for a code in my email. After looking carefully, at the top it said, "this email address does not need verification". Really? Then just take that box away please. Every now and then I come across such usability issues with the system.

I am noting them down. Will send a feedback to them once I have studied/ tested the tool.

Any other issues/ pitfalls I should be looking out for?


----------



## anil_nair

Akon said:


> Guys i have positive skilled employment assessment from cpa for 1 year of employment, at the timr of lodging visa, do i have to provide that assessment only or immi would ask for more doccuments regarding my employment.


They will ask you for other details such as bank a/c statements, reference letter/experience letter, salary slips or IT returns to show that you were employed and salaried.


----------



## rkr1978

- Character, Evidence Of NOT REQUIRED
- Language Ability - English, Evidence of NOT REQUIRED, only for 18 or older- Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of NOT REQUIRED, only for spouse 



KeeDa said:


> Can someone confirm, that for a child dependent, following are not required:
> - Character, Evidence Of
> - Language Ability - English, Evidence of
> - Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> 
> Why can't they design the system in a way such that knowing it is a child dependent, then to not show these links at all. Just adds to the confusion. At another place, where we register with an email address to receive notification alerts (which IMO should have been set to YES in the first place), has a box requiring you to enter a certain verification code (which I guess is sent to the given email address), and I stupidly kept waiting for a code in my email. After looking carefully, at the top it said, "this email address does not need verification". Really? Then just take that box away please. Every now and then I come across such usability issues with the system.
> 
> I am noting them down. Will send a feedback to them once I have studied/ tested the tool.
> 
> Any other issues/ pitfalls I should be looking out for?


----------



## Jeeten#80

If Child is less than 18 years old then the following is NOT required (Last option is required only for spouse or partner):

- Character, Evidence Of
- Language Ability - English, Evidence of
- Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of


MOREOVER DIBP is waiting for people LIKE us to go there and fix their systems .




KeeDa said:


> Can someone confirm, that for a child dependent, following are not required:
> - Character, Evidence Of
> - Language Ability - English, Evidence of
> - Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> 
> Why can't they design the system in a way such that knowing it is a child dependent, then to not show these links at all. Just adds to the confusion. At another place, where we register with an email address to receive notification alerts (which IMO should have been set to YES in the first place), has a box requiring you to enter a certain verification code (which I guess is sent to the given email address), and I stupidly kept waiting for a code in my email. After looking carefully, at the top it said, "this email address does not need verification". Really? Then just take that box away please. Every now and then I come across such usability issues with the system.
> 
> I am noting them down. Will send a feedback to them once I have studied/ tested the tool.
> 
> Any other issues/ pitfalls I should be looking out for?


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

*Thanks Everyone for your Guidance*

Hi All, 

I have been a silent observer of this thread. Sorry to post it late. Got my grant on 19/06/15 .. 

I am really thankful to each one of you here who have poured up your answers for my queries and have given me moral support..

This forum has been of great help to me throughout my visa processing process... 

Thanks all....


----------



## surinder

Many many congratulations... 
Can you please share your timelines..??


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with your Future |||*


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​



priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this thread. Sorry to post it late. Got my grant on 19/06/15 ..
> 
> I am really thankful to each one of you here who have poured up your answers for my queries and have given me moral support..
> 
> This forum has been of great help to me throughout my visa processing process...
> 
> Thanks all....


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this thread. Sorry to post it late. Got my grant on 19/06/15 ..
> 
> I am really thankful to each one of you here who have poured up your answers for my queries and have given me moral support..
> 
> This forum has been of great help to me throughout my visa processing process...
> 
> Thanks all....


Congratulations buddy


----------



## mahi31

Congratulations...


----------



## mx83

congrats buddy

Wishing all the best luck for others who are waiting eagerly for the golden mail !

Cheers..


----------



## kitkat5583

Hi,

I was in the final stages of uploading my documents. Got really confused on the "Document Type" for Work Experience - Overseas documents. Can someone please guide me under which section should i be uploading the following work experience documents ?

1) Offer Letter (Document type - Work Reference or Employment Contract ???)
2) Releaving Letter (Document type - Work Reference or Employment Contract ???)
3) Work Reference Letter and Statutory declarations (Document type - Work Reference or Employment Contract ???)
4) Bank Statements ( Document Type - Financial Statements or Work Reference or Bank Statement -Business) ???

Also some queries on other section:

5) Since i don't have a birth certificate, is it okay if i upload passport and SSC Marksheet under "Birth or Age, Evidence of Birth Certificate"
6) Under which category should photograph be uploaded -> Photograph-Other or Photograph-Passport ??


----------



## Sameer1626

KeeDa said:


> Cannot access the login page at http://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login neither http://online.immi.gov.au/ since the past 12 hours. Is it just me?
> 
> Edit: Strange. Closed the browser and retried and it works now. They also say:
> 
> 
> I am glad I paid up just under 24 hours before my EOI lapsed!


*lucky you mate *


----------



## Sameer1626

redsato said:


> Thank you, man. I think the system is back to normal this morning. Payment could proceed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To fellows out there, I got a question. I am wondering how you submit documents to your application. You have to pay first, after that, you log in to your immi account, and then you click on the far right, select "view application" from the drop down menu?


Hi mate,

Yes you are right after clicking on the "view application" the next page which comes up have the attached buttons where you have to upload your documents.

All the best mate!!


----------



## Sameer1626

kitkat5583 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was in the final stages of uploading my documents. Got really confused on the "Document Type" for Work Experience - Overseas documents. Can someone please guide me under which section should i be uploading the following work experience documents ?
> 
> 1) Offer Letter (Document type - Work Reference or Employment Contract ???)
> 2) Releaving Letter (Document type - Work Reference or Employment Contract ???)
> 3) Work Reference Letter and Statutory declarations (Document type - Work Reference or Employment Contract ???)
> 4) Bank Statements ( Document Type - Financial Statements or Work Reference or Bank Statement -Business) ???
> 
> Also some queries on other section:
> 
> 5) Since i don't have a birth certificate, is it okay if i upload passport and SSC Marksheet under "Birth or Age, Evidence of Birth Certificate"
> 6) Under which category should photograph be uploaded -> Photograph-Other or Photograph-Passport ??


1- employment contract
2- employment contract
3- Work reference
4- Financial statement
5- It worked for many people but it all depends on CO to CO
6- other

I would suggest you to club 1 & 2 together

All the best mate!!


----------



## kitkat5583

Thanks a lot Sameer.
But should Bank Account statement go under "Financial statements" document type ??
DIAC site says "Financial statments (Balance sheets, Profit and loss etc)". To me it doesn't matches the description (but again that's my opinion and it might be completely wrong too)

There is also a "Work Experience -Overseas Evidence of" "Others (specify)" document type option available.




Sameer1626 said:


> 1- employment contract
> 2- employment contract
> 3- Work reference
> 4- Financial statement
> 5- It worked for many people but it all depends on CO to CO
> 6- other
> 
> I would suggest you to club 1 & 2 together
> 
> All the best mate!!


----------



## cooldude555

kitkat5583 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was in the final stages of uploading my documents. Got really confused on the "Document Type" for Work Experience - Overseas documents. Can someone please guide me under which section should i be uploading the following work experience documents ?
> 
> 1) Offer Letter (Document type - Work Reference or Employment Contract ???)
> 2) Releaving Letter (Document type - Work Reference or Employment Contract ???)
> 3) Work Reference Letter and Statutory declarations (Document type - Work Reference or Employment Contract ???)
> 4) Bank Statements ( Document Type - Financial Statements or Work Reference or Bank Statement -Business) ???
> 
> Also some queries on other section:
> 
> 5) Since i don't have a birth certificate, is it okay if i upload passport and SSC Marksheet under "Birth or Age, Evidence of Birth Certificate"
> 6) Under which category should photograph be uploaded -> Photograph-Other or Photograph-Passport ??



G'day Buddy,

How many months bank statements are you providing?
Is it mandatory to provide the statements though you provide the pay slips?

Thanks.


----------



## rkoushik2000

Jeeten#80 said:


> If Child is less than 18 years old then the following is NOT required (Last option is required only for spouse or partner):
> 
> - Character, Evidence Of
> - Language Ability - English, Evidence of
> - Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> 
> MOREOVER DIBP is waiting for people LIKE us to go there and fix their systems .


Do we also need to submit custody evidence even if the child will travel with parents? if yes, what document? 

Could someone guide me please?


----------



## kitkat5583

Well i provided all past 8 years bank statement.
I don't have all payslips with me. Now little confused on the "document type"



cooldude555 said:


> G'day Buddy,
> 
> How many months bank statements are you providing?
> Is it mandatory to provide the statements though you provide the pay slips?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## r_alaa82

Guys 
What does this statement means? 

"Health requirement ? health clearance provided ? no action required"


----------



## mx83

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello buddy
> Gud luck to you too..seems like you have been waiting for nearly 4 months
> I have noticed in your signature that last year your application has been rejected for state sponsorship by NSW and TAS..what was the reason for rejection


Hi there,

Tasmina had rejected my request because I ought to have a job offer

While NSW refused it due to points shortage + lack of financial resources


----------



## mx83

r_alaa82 said:


> Guys
> What does this statement means?
> 
> "Health requirement ? health clearance provided ? no action required"


it means that your medicals has been submitted to DIBP


----------



## Sameer1626

cooldude555 said:


> G'day Buddy,
> 
> How many months bank statements are you providing?
> Is it mandatory to provide the statements though you provide the pay slips?
> 
> Thanks.


No its not mandatory


----------



## Jeeten#80

*...IMO...*


IF child is travelling with his own parents THEN custody evidence NOT required.


IT is only required WHEN parents are divorced and Custody is given to one Parent (other such situations).




rkoushik2000 said:


> Do we also need to submit custody evidence even if the child will travel with parents? if yes, what document?
> 
> Could someone guide me please?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*The More The Merrier!*

Providing more evidences for your Employment makes your case even stronger.


IF you have access to OR can arrange for Bank statements for your entire Employment history THEN nothing like it.

*Bank Statement isn't mandatory.*


THERE are cases where applicants have provided the following documents for Employment and have received Grants:

* Employment Offer
* Experience / Relieving Letter
* Increment/Promotion Letter
* Statutory Declaration / Employer Reference Letter (provided to ACS)


WHEREAS few people were asked to provide more documents LIKE Payslips/Bank Statements/Tax related documents etc..




cooldude555 said:


> G'day Buddy,
> 
> How many months bank statements are you providing?
> Is it mandatory to provide the statements though you provide the pay slips?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Zimmy09

Hi all,
I've submitted my pcc on 24,June,15 and medicals done at same day.my skill select message was your 
EOI has been suspended on 24,June,15 as you have lodged your visa application.
Hurray finally it's done I've submitted everytin including form 80,form 1221,my pay slips recents months and 4pay slips for every 2 quarters in an year.
ONG waiting eagerly to be contacted by CO.hope my CO will be by 15,July


----------



## cooldude555

Jeeten#80 said:


> *The More The Merrier!*
> 
> Providing more evidences for your Employment makes your case even stronger.
> 
> 
> IF you have access to OR can arrange for Bank statements for your entire Employment history THEN nothing like it.
> 
> *Bank Statement isn't mandatory.*
> 
> 
> THERE are cases where applicants have provided the following documents for Employment and have received Grants:
> 
> * Employment Offer
> * Experience / Relieving Letter
> * Increment/Promotion Letter
> * Statutory Declaration / Employer Reference Letter (provided to ACS)
> 
> 
> WHEREAS few people were asked to provide more documents LIKE Payslips/Bank Statements/Tax related documents etc..


Thanks Jeeten. Appreciate it.


----------



## quilter

*query*

I was going through other threads on the forum and saw that if the uploaded document date had changed - this would imply that a CO has gone through your documents.

I checked all our documents today - and each document has the same date as the day it was uploaded. However my daughter's passport attachment - shows that it occurs 3 times (which shouldn't have been the case - since the agent would have uploaded it only once - like for everyone else). Each of the date received is different - one is the orginal upload date - April, the second is a month later in May and the last is another month later in June.

Incidentally the last date in June is also the date my application was last updated. 

Does anyone know what this would mean? Could it mean that the CO has verified all the documents uploaded? I have so far only received a delay mail on the 8th of May and a Job verification call on the 2nd of June.

As the end of June is approaching I am very anxious and impatient  - thoughts anyone?


----------



## andrew64

quilter said:


> I was going through other threads on the forum and saw that if the uploaded document date had changed - this would imply that a CO has gone through your documents.
> 
> I checked all our documents today - and each document has the same date as the day it was uploaded. However my daughter's passport attachment - shows that it occurs 3 times (which shouldn't have been the case - since the agent would have uploaded it only once - like for everyone else). Each of the date received is different - one is the orginal upload date - April, the second is a month later in May and the last is another month later in June.
> 
> Incidentally the last date in June is also the date my application was last updated.
> 
> Does anyone know what this would mean? Could it mean that the CO has verified all the documents uploaded? I have so far only received a delay mail on the 8th of May and a Job verification call on the 2nd of June.
> 
> As the end of June is approaching I am very anxious and impatient  - thoughts anyone?


bro when did you pay for visa


----------



## quilter

andrew64 said:


> bro when did you pay for visa


I lodged the visa on March 31st.


----------



## mahi31

Waiting for Grant . Already more than 3 months passed. Visa lodged 21March 2015.CO contact on 14 May. Now loosing patient.


----------



## piyush1132003

mahi31 said:


> Waiting for Grant . Already more than 3 months passed. Visa lodged 21March 2015.CO contact on 14 May. Now loosing patient.


Same here, lodged on 3rd march...and now waitinh and waiting.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## mahi31

Expecting next week.



piyush1132003 said:


> Same here, lodged on 3rd march...and now waitinh and waiting.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## BTNIFTY

Glad to inform that I just received my NSW 190 Nomination.
Didn't expect it to be this quick. Hopefully visa process is also fast tracked


----------



## rahulsp

mahi31 said:


> Waiting for Grant . Already more than 3 months passed. Visa lodged 21March 2015.CO contact on 14 May. Now loosing patient.


Visa lodged on 26th Feb, still waiting


----------



## prforoz

quilter said:


> I was going through other threads on the forum and saw that if the uploaded document date had changed - this would imply that a CO has gone through your documents.
> 
> I checked all our documents today - and each document has the same date as the day it was uploaded. However my daughter's passport attachment - shows that it occurs 3 times (which shouldn't have been the case - since the agent would have uploaded it only once - like for everyone else). Each of the date received is different - one is the orginal upload date - April, the second is a month later in May and the last is another month later in June.
> 
> Incidentally the last date in June is also the date my application was last updated.
> 
> Does anyone know what this would mean? Could it mean that the CO has verified all the documents uploaded? I have so far only received a delay mail on the 8th of May and a Job verification call on the 2nd of June.
> 
> As the end of June is approaching I am very anxious and impatient  - thoughts anyone?



Each document uploaded date will remain the same. 
Some documents which are requested by CO (if at all, like PCC, MEDS) their status will change from Recommended to Requested - when the CO requests it.
Your agent would have uploaded it thrice. 
I do not think that your updates change the date shown on the visa. (Eg. say you filed visa and all the documents on 3 March and say that you uploaded few more docs on 5th March - this would not change the date shown on your application. It will remain 3 March. Only those documents which you uploaded on 5th march - would show the date of 5th March).

I guess the date changes only when CO takes some action. And the status also changes accordingly - like from Application Received to Information requested, In progress etc. Believe this helps. Have a look at the status - that might be better indicator.

All the best mate.


----------



## gursharan_007

Jeeten#80 said:


> *The More The Merrier!*
> 
> Providing more evidences for your Employment makes your case even stronger.
> 
> 
> IF you have access to OR can arrange for Bank statements for your entire Employment history THEN nothing like it.
> 
> *Bank Statement isn't mandatory.*
> 
> 
> THERE are cases where applicants have provided the following documents for Employment and have received Grants:
> 
> * Employment Offer
> * Experience / Relieving Letter
> * Increment/Promotion Letter
> * Statutory Declaration / Employer Reference Letter (provided to ACS)
> 
> 
> WHEREAS few people were asked to provide more documents LIKE Payslips/Bank Statements/Tax related documents etc..


I have provided all the above documents including Payslips of both previous and current employers and even tax related document .

Will the do reference check? if they do, will it be previous employer or the current. I am worried that my current employer will not give positive feed back


----------



## summi

mahi31 said:


> Waiting for Grant . Already more than 3 months passed. Visa lodged 21March 2015.CO contact on 14 May. Now loosing patient.



In my case, I lodged my visa on 11th march 2015, but till date neither CO assigned nor delay mail received yet.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Regarding reference CHECK no one can guarantee the possibility of IT taking place or NOT.

By uploading ALL relevant documents we try to minimize basic queries which fortifies our application.


IF CO/DIBP feel that they want to VERIFY any particular case THEN they will initiate the process. ALSO its up to THEM they may chose to verify ALL employments or just a single one.




gursharan_007 said:


> I have provided all the above documents including Payslips of both previous and current employers and even tax related document .
> 
> Will the do reference check? if they do, will it be previous employer or the current. I am worried that my current employer will not give positive feed back


----------



## kumarnram

Hi ...
where did you see this information displayed? Asking because I want to be doubly sure if my medical test results have been uploaded.
Regards,
Ram



r_alaa82 said:


> Guys
> What does this statement means?
> 
> "Health requirement ? health clearance provided ? no action required"


----------



## andrew64

kumarnram said:


> Hi ...
> where did you see this information displayed? Asking because I want to be doubly sure if my medical test results have been uploaded.
> Regards,
> Ram


Click on get health details , you will see like this 

Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## msgforsunil

rkoushik2000 said:


> Do we also need to submit custody evidence even if the child will travel with parents? if yes, what document?
> 
> Could someone guide me please?


Pasting an extract from the help(Custody, Evidence of) below. Clicked on question mark next to it.


Custody, Evidence of

Provide evidence of any custody, guardianship or parental responsibility arrangements relating to the child. This may include documents such as court orders and adoption papers.

For Visa applications

For each child under the age of 18 not travelling with both parents or legal guardians, one of the following must be provided:

A court order (or similar) stating you have sole custody of, or responsibility for the child, and the right to determine where the child should live.

A letter from each parent or legal guardian not included in the application, that gives permisison for the child to be in Australia in your care. This letter should include a copy of the non-travelling parent or guardian's personal particulars (biodata) page of their current passport.

A completed and signed Form 1229 Consent to grant an Australian visa to a child under the age of 18 years.


For Citizenship applications

Persons aged 16 years or over may apply for Australian citizenship in their own right.

For each child under the age of 18, one of the following must be provided:

A court order (or similar) stating you have sole custody of, or responsibility for the child, and the right to determine where the child should live.

A letter from each parent or legal guardian not included in the application, that gives permisison for the child to be in Australia in your care. This letter should include a copy of the non-travelling parent or guardian's personal particulars (biodata) page of their current passport.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Importing an application?*

Tried importing the Visa application and its prompting for the below questions. Note, getting the Visa processed through an agent. Should the answer be "An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application."? Will it cause confusion as the agent has their login to track the application? Or should it be something else?


Statement of role
For the purposes of this application I am:
For the purposes of this application I am:
An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application.
A family member of the applicant acting on their behalf, including a sponsoring family member.
A friend of the applicant acting on their behalf.
A person appointed by the applicant to assist with the application process (for example, an education agent or tourism agent).
A representative of the employer or potential employer of the applicant, including a sponsoring or nominating employer.
A representative of an organisation running an activity in which the applicant will participate during their visit. For example, an organisation running a conference, sporting event or entertainment event.
A person authorised by the applicant to receive correspondence relating to the application but not to act in any other capacity relating to the application.


Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Vinay Dubey

Hello Friends, 

What are the chances of getting the grants in the next week for all the completed applications on hold due to this financial year end planning? 

Thanks,
Vinay


----------



## kitkat5583

Hello Friends,

One question regarding the documents naming convention. I have used '<My_Name>_Offer_Letter_and Relieving_Letter_<Company_Name>.pdf" kind of names. 

By doing so, the names of some of the uploaded files looks little lengthy (I got this concern while looking at my visa application now). Is it okay to use lengthy file names ?

I searched through the immi.gov site, but didn't find anywhere them referring to the name-length restrictions on document names (there are restrictions only on the characters that can be used as file names ). Please let me know if my understanding is incorrect and there is indeed any such restriction.

I will have to upload quite a lot of documents again then


----------



## msgforsunil

kitkat5583 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> One question regarding the documents naming convention. I have used '<My_Name>_Offer_Letter_and Relieving_Letter_<Company_Name>.pdf" kind of names.
> 
> By doing so, the names of some of the uploaded files looks little lengthy (I got this concern while looking at my visa application now). Is it okay to use lengthy file names ?
> 
> I searched through the immi.gov site, but didn't find anywhere them referring to the name-length restrictions on document names (there are restrictions only on the characters that can be used as file names ). Please let me know if my understanding is incorrect and there is indeed any such restriction.
> 
> I will have to upload quite a lot of documents again then


Please read the detailed instructions at 
Attach documents to an online application
and
Attach document


----------



## Jeeten#80

If there was any limitation/ restriction for Document name length THEN system wouldn't have allowed you to upload such files.


Just relax.


Still if there is any issue THEN CO/DIBP may get back to you.




kitkat5583 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> One question regarding the documents naming convention. I have used '<My_Name>_Offer_Letter_and Relieving_Letter_<Company_Name>.pdf" kind of names.
> 
> By doing so, the names of some of the uploaded files looks little lengthy (I got this concern while looking at my visa application now). Is it okay to use lengthy file names ?
> 
> I searched through the immi.gov site, but didn't find anywhere them referring to the name-length restrictions on document names (there are restrictions only on the characters that can be used as file names ). Please let me know if my understanding is incorrect and there is indeed any such restriction.
> 
> I will have to upload quite a lot of documents again then


----------



## amit9845

I guess the waiting period is causing all these kinds of doubts to creep in... 





Jeeten#80 said:


> If there was any limitation/ restriction for Document name length THEN system wouldn't have allowed you to upload such files.
> 
> Just relax.
> 
> Still if there is any issue THEN CO/DIBP may get back to you.


----------



## ice_cool

mahi31 said:


> Waiting for Grant . Already more than 3 months passed. Visa lodged 21March 2015.CO contact on 14 May. Now loosing patient.


I have lodged my application the same day and CO contacted me on 15th May.

Same timeline for both of us. Lets see who wins the race ;-)

Best of luck.


----------



## r_alaa82

andrew64 said:


> kumarnram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ...
> where did you see this information displayed? Asking because I want to be doubly sure if my medical test results have been uploaded.
> Regards,
> Ram
> 
> 
> 
> Click on get health details , you will see like this
> 
> Health requirement ? health clearance provided ? no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
Click to expand...

Yes..thanks.

Does that mean i.passed the test and nothing else would be required from.my.side like additional test?


----------



## melsyd0617

Guys my ACS result will be expiring on July 26, 2015. I have already lodge my 189 Visa last June 19. Will this become an issue? I know that CO allotment will usually take more than a month and I feel that by that time I have a CO, the ACS is already expired. 

What do you think of this?


----------



## mx83

melsyd0617 said:


> Guys my ACS result will be expiring on July 26, 2015. I have already lodge my 189 Visa last June 19. Will this become an issue? I know that CO allotment will usually take more than a month and I feel that by that time I have a CO, the ACS is already expired.
> 
> What do you think of this?


do not worry, you are safe due to fact that you have been already invited


----------



## melsyd0617

mx83 said:


> do not worry, you are safe due to fact that you have been already invited


Thank you so much! That's my thoughts as well but just wanted to be sure.


----------



## illyen

Hi guys.. I have 2 questions if you can help:

1) I have booked an appointment for medical exams and the panel doctor asked me for money in order to send the results through courier to Australia. I thought that emedical is created to save time by uploading the results... so in that case he shouldnt ask for money.. am I correct??

2)While uploading the docs I accidentaly uploaded my overseas diploma under Australian qualifications section. As i cannot delete it.. i uploaded it again under overseas qualifications. Should I inform someone about this or will they understand that it is an obvious mix up as I am not claiming points for Australian study??

Thanks in advance...


----------



## msgforsunil

illyen said:


> Hi guys.. I have 2 questions if you can help:
> 
> 1) I have booked an appointment for medical exams and the panel doctor asked me for money in order to send the results through courier to Australia. I thought that emedical is created to save time by uploading the results... so in that case he shouldnt ask for money.. am I correct??
> 
> 2)While uploading the docs I accidentaly uploaded my overseas diploma under Australian qualifications section. As i cannot delete it.. i uploaded it again under overseas qualifications. Should I inform someone about this or will they understand that it is an obvious mix up as I am not claiming points for Australian study??
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Response to question 1
Read http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf for more details. I had paid the fees at the reception in the hospital and not to the doctor.


----------



## msgforsunil

*CO assignment?*

What is the CO assignment process? 
Is the CO automatically assigned?

Thanks you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## nchhaj

msgforsunil said:


> What is the CO assignment process?
> Is the CO automatically assigned?
> 
> Thanks you
> Sunil Kumar


According to current trend, the CO gets assigned in 50 to 60 days on average. Yes, its automatic once you have paid the visa fees.


----------



## msgforsunil

nchhaj said:


> According to current trend, the CO gets assigned in 50 to 60 days on average. Yes, its automatic once you have paid the visa fees.


Thanks nchhaj. Confused when I look at the Visa tracker, since the assignment is not based on the payment date; many a times its random.

Any thoughts on this?

Thanks again.


----------



## ausram

Dear Friends,

I have lodged my 189 GSM visa on 23rd March. Got an email on 14th May from gsm.brisbane to submit proofs for employment history.. I did that on 23rd May. Still I did not get any communication from them. I got an email from gsm.brisbane , it is not mentioned any team. Please let me know what I need to do .. any body got email from gsm.brisbane and got response from them?


----------



## rasa1311

Anxiously awaiting visa grant applied on 14th March , anyone else from the same timelines or prior to mine.

Regards
Rahul

2613 -Software Eng | 
ACS Applied - 15 Dec 2014 | 
ACS Result - 8th Jan 15 | 
IELTS- W-7.5,R-8,L-8.5,S-8 (Spouse 7.0) |
EOI Submitted: (65 Points) 25 Feb , 2015 | 
Invitation: Feb 26, 2015 | 
Visa Lodged (via Agent) - 14 Mar 15|
Self PCC (India PCC Received-02 March 2015 & Australia PCC received -24th march 2015) 
Spouse Indian PCC - 16th April 2015 |
Medicals - 03 April 15 | 
CO Allocation - Assesment in Progress 
| Grant - Eagerly awaited !! :


----------



## rasa1311

Tick tock


----------



## rameshkd

It'll be interesting to see how things go on Mon & Tue. Today is the last day of the strike, Mon & Tue will be the last 2 days of the financial year, any remaining visas for 2014-15 must be released on these two days.
I am expecting a few people will receive their grants.


----------



## KeeDa

illyen said:


> Hi guys.. I have 2 questions if you can help:
> 
> 1) I have booked an appointment for medical exams and the panel doctor asked me for money in order to send the results through courier to Australia. I thought that emedical is created to save time by uploading the results... so in that case he shouldnt ask for money.. am I correct??
> 
> 2)While uploading the docs I accidentaly uploaded my overseas diploma under Australian qualifications section. As i cannot delete it.. i uploaded it again under overseas qualifications. Should I inform someone about this or will they understand that it is an obvious mix up as I am not claiming points for Australian study??
> 
> Thanks in advance...


#1- I've never heard about anything to be sent to the department by post. Do double check that you are visiting the right medical center for these medical examinations, and if so, talk to them (or a supervisor there) again. From what I know, these medical centers have a system to upload your documents. Nothing is to be sent by post anywhere.

#2- There is a form to inform the department about incorrect information in the visa application. Form 1023 I think. Do look it up and see if it applies to your #2 situation as well.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

rasa1311 said:


> Anxiously awaiting visa grant applied on 14th March , anyone else from the same timelines or prior to mine.
> 
> Regards
> Rahul
> 
> 2613 -Software Eng |
> ACS Applied - 15 Dec 2014 |
> ACS Result - 8th Jan 15 |
> IELTS- W-7.5,R-8,L-8.5,S-8 (Spouse 7.0) |
> EOI Submitted: (65 Points) 25 Feb , 2015 |
> Invitation: Feb 26, 2015 |
> Visa Lodged (via Agent) - 14 Mar 15|
> Self PCC (India PCC Received-02 March 2015 & Australia PCC received -24th march 2015)
> Spouse Indian PCC - 16th April 2015 |
> Medicals - 03 April 15 |
> CO Allocation - Assesment in Progress
> | Grant - Eagerly awaited !! :


25 march and waiting...
Looking forward to July


----------



## debdut

anyone who is assigned with gsm.adelaide.team2 CO..I am assigned with them..
How they behave..I heard few COs are cranky!!!..


----------



## andrew64

debdut said:


> anyone who is assigned with gsm.adelaide.team2 CO..I am assigned with them..
> How they behave..I heard few COs are cranky!!!..


Hi bro when did you lodge your visa , can you share your timeline so others know how long does it take CO to get assigned.


----------



## redsato

Has anyone ever encountered the following:

You have your name changed. Apart from providing the evidence of the name change, your CO asks you to provide a Police Clearance Certificate with your previous name?


----------



## CRHector

*Latest grant*

Hi Guys,

Can i know when was the latest grant offered for 189 

Regards
CRH


----------



## varundev

singh_gurinderjit said:


> 25 march and waiting...
> Looking forward to July



In the same month and still waiting


----------



## indian1988

CRHector said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can i know when was the latest grant offered for 189
> 
> Regards
> CRH



Check out this tracker 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcolid=-1&sortasc=true&page=5&rowsperpage=250


----------



## andrew64

*payment receipt*

hi guys ,

after the visa fee payment do we get any receipt to our email . I didn't get a receipt a payment , if anyone got can please share the subject of the email . Thanks


----------



## Worldcup2015

Guys, 

I have to pay VAC2 against English, but I don't have further information to proceed. I emailed twice but no response. What to do?? Should I call? is there anyone has adelaide.gsm.team6' s phone number ??

Thanks,
WC


----------



## varundev

Worldcup2015 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have to pay VAC2 against English, but I don't have further information to proceed. I emailed twice but no response. What to do?? Should I call? is there anyone has adelaide.gsm.team6' s phone number ??
> 
> Thanks,
> WC



Dear Mate,

I am also under the same situation. It is advisable to wait till July Second week. I got information from some friends in other threads that CO might start work after 5Th July on Regular basis and in another case lady on phone call informed that his application will be started for process after second week of july. It indicates all reply from phone calls are different case to case basis. However I should suggest we need to wait till one week then after we can see movement in our case too.


----------



## KeeDa

andrew64 said:


> hi guys ,
> 
> after the visa fee payment do we get any receipt to our email . I didn't get a receipt a payment , if anyone got can please share the subject of the email . Thanks


Yes, you should get a receipt almost instantly.
The email subject is:

*XYZnnnn/nnnnnnn - nnnnnnnnn - LastName, GivenName - IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received*

The format is:

*<File> - <TRN> - <Name> - IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received*



*Edit:* Check your correspondence tab in the immi account. There is a receipt there too.


----------



## ice_cool

ausram said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 GSM visa on 23rd March. Got an email on 14th May from gsm.brisbane to submit proofs for employment history.. I did that on 23rd May. Still I did not get any communication from them. I got an email from gsm.brisbane , it is not mentioned any team. Please let me know what I need to do .. any body got email from gsm.brisbane and got response from them?


Our timeline is same.

I applied on 22nd March and was contacted by gsm brisbane on 15th may for medicals. Medicals were submitted on 24th may and since then no correspondence.

You are the second one I have found with similar timeline 

Hopefully we all are in the waiting queue to recieve grants....


----------



## debdut

andrew64 said:


> Hi bro when did you lodge your visa , can you share your timeline so others know how long does it take CO to get assigned.


Lodged with 233611 on 16th April, 2015.. CO contacted on 5th June..asked additional documents on my Exp..submitted all..no news after that..


----------



## ichaniya

Hang in tight there People, there will be shower of Grants in first 2 week of july.


----------



## andrew64

debdut said:


> Lodged with 233611 on 16th April, 2015.. CO contacted on 5th June..asked additional documents on my Exp..submitted all..no news after that..


Hi buddy are you claiming for points for work experience , can you share with us what kind of documents he asked .


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

ichaniya said:


> Hang in tight there People, there will be shower of Grants in first 2 week of july.


Right buddy
I believe grants will be spread across july as there is huge backlog of feb to april cases but still first two weeks of July will be crucial...may everyone gets their grant before 15 july


----------



## debdut

andrew64 said:


> Hi buddy are you claiming for points for work experience , can you share with us what kind of documents he asked .


Yes brother..
CO asked payslips of overseas and Australian work experiences ( I claimed points).


----------



## summi

ice_cool said:


> Our timeline is same.
> 
> I applied on 22nd March and was contacted by gsm brisbane on 15th may for medicals. Medicals were submitted on 24th may and since then no correspondence.
> 
> You are the second one I have found with similar timeline
> 
> Hopefully we all are in the waiting queue to recieve grants....



Hi Ice_cool and Ausram,


I applied on 11th march and till date there is no correspondence from them, neither CO allocated nor and mail received from them.

Thanks


----------



## Telldell

redsato said:


> Has anyone ever encountered the following:
> 
> You have your name changed. Apart from providing the evidence of the name change, your CO asks you to provide a Police Clearance Certificate with your previous name?




Are you Main applicant?


----------



## Telldell

redsato said:


> Has anyone ever encountered the following:
> 
> You have your name changed. Apart from providing the evidence of the name change, your CO asks you to provide a Police Clearance Certificate with your previous name?


Are you main applicant?


----------



## help.for.pr

hey Guys, Lodged my Visa today.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

help.for.pr said:


> hey Guys, Lodged my Visa today.


Hello buddy
Best of luck for further processing


----------



## Telldell

My wife is a main applicant

I have changed my name and provided all the related Certificate and also made my passport with those certificates, the name on the passport is the new name.... will the CO ask for police clearance certificate for name change?


----------



## manoj9845

Hello Friends,

Can someone guide me on the "Birth, Age evidence of" document type. I was planing to submit PAN card (as national ID document) and passport/Marksheet as proof of age (since i don't have a birth certificate). 

So i think the valid document types for this would (Birth, Age evidence of)

PAN CARD - National ID Document
Passport - Should i upload it against "Birth Certificate" or "Passport" Document type?

There is also a "Document/certificate of Identity" subtype there (Don't remember the exact type and the site is down for maintance currently).

Do we need to submit against it also ? or in another words what are the mandatory items to be uploaded against "Birth , Age Evidence of " ??


----------



## Jeeten#80

Evidence of Age/Birth: *Document type* - Passport for Passport




manoj9845 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Can someone guide me on the "Birth, Age evidence of" document type. I was planing to submit PAN card (as national ID document) and passport/Marksheet as proof of age (since i don't have a birth certificate).
> 
> So i think the valid document types for this would (Birth, Age evidence of)
> 
> PAN CARD - National ID Document
> Passport - Should i upload it against "Birth Certificate" or "Passport" Document type?
> 
> There is also a "Document/certificate of Identity" subtype there (Don't remember the exact type and the site is down for maintance currently).
> 
> Do we need to submit against it also ? or in another words what are the mandatory items to be uploaded against "Birth , Age Evidence of " ??


----------



## manoj9845

Thx Jeetan..

And it's okay if I don't give anything against document of identity ??





Jeeten#80 said:


> Evidence of Age/Birth: Document type - Passport for Passport


----------



## Jeeten#80

If you can share the exact details then I would be able to answer.


Is this similar to National Identity Document?




manoj9845 said:


> Thx Jeetan..
> 
> And it's okay if I don't give anything against document of identity ??


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

andrew64 said:


> Hi buddy are you claiming for points for work experience , can you share with us what kind of documents he asked .




hello,

I have entered wrong date of employment in EOI(5 oct 2012 instead of 20th september 2012) .I got invitation for nsw 190 visa.What should i do now.


----------



## manoj9845

In that case, I will wait till the DIAC site is up and will let u know the exact document type..

Thx a lot dude..... 
Cheers 




Jeeten#80 said:


> If you can share the exact details then I would be able to answer.
> 
> Is this similar to National Identity Document?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*In my View:*

If this doesn't change our points THEN there should be no reason for concern (as the difference in days is about 16).

Lodge your VISA and against this employment you should upload a declaration stating your mistake.


The final call will be taken by CO/DIBP.




Guriqbal Singh said:


> hello,
> 
> I have entered wrong date of employment in EOI(5 oct 2012 instead of 20th september 2012) .I got invitation for nsw 190 visa.What should i do now.


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

Jeeten#80 said:


> *In my View:*
> 
> If this doesn't change our points THEN there should be no reason for concern (as the difference in days is about 16).
> 
> Lodge your VISA and against this employment you should upload a declaration stating your mistake.
> 
> 
> The final call will be taken by CO/DIBP.


should i submit form 1023


----------



## KeeDa

Guriqbal Singh said:


> hello,
> 
> I have entered wrong date of employment in EOI(5 oct 2012 instead of 20th september 2012) .I got invitation for nsw 190 visa.What should i do now.


IMO, it should be safe to go ahead. After all you are underclaiming by some days and not over claiming. This shouldn't be causing any change in your points. Once your EOI results in an invitation, the data from EOI will get copied into your visa application. Edit it there and correct the dates. Additionally, fill and submit form 1023 and explain the mistake. And because state is involved, do write an email to them as well.


----------



## illyen

Thanks for the replies! Good grants to everyone!


----------



## kamy58

Hi All,

I am about to file EOI for 261111(ICT Business Analyst) with 65 points, Do I stand a chance for invitation in first draw in July?


----------



## ikrammd

kamy58 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am about to file EOI for 261111(ICT Business Analyst) with 65 points, Do I stand a chance for invitation in first draw in July?


Hi Guys,

What did you write for question 20. Just realized we need to also mention time from birth as UNEMPLOYED.!

This form is one of the most time consuming irritating forms i've ever filled.

20 Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth
Employment includes:
• all paid employment
• self-employment/family business
• work experience/internships
• unpaid employment/volunteer work.
Unemployment includes:
• from date of birth up until first employment
• all gaps/breaks between employment
• all gaps between education.
If you are currently retired – write ‘CURRENTLY RETIRED’ in ‘Name of business’ field and provide details in the ‘Your occupation and duties’ field.
If you have never worked – write your date of birth in the ‘Date from’ field and ‘NEVER WORKED’ in the ‘Name of business/company’ field and provide details in the ‘Your occupation and duties’ field.
Note: Provide your employment and unemployment history with no gaps in the timeline. If there are gaps, you must provide an explanation at Part T – Additional information.


----------



## Telldell

redsato said:


> Has anyone ever encountered the following:
> 
> You have your name changed. Apart from providing the evidence of the name change, your CO asks you to provide a Police Clearance Certificate with your previous name?



Are you Main applicant?


----------



## Akon

Guys I need some help,

I got postive assessment from cpa on 11th of june. To gain more points on 26th of june i updated my profile to claim points for my skilled employment, i got reply from cpa asking for further doccuments. My exp is geniune but they said roles are copied and we need we can bot accept that therefore submit again. But now i dont want to update as this would require more time, would this all process hurt my existing postive cpa assessment ??


----------



## Telldell

redsato said:


> Has anyone ever encountered the following:
> 
> You have your name changed. Apart from providing the evidence of the name change, your CO asks you to provide a Police Clearance Certificate with your previous name?



On your passport does it show old name or new name?


----------



## redsato

Telldell said:


> Are you Main applicant?


I am the sole applicant...


----------



## redsato

Telldell said:


> On your passport does it show old name or new name?


It shows my new name.

Here is the thing, the so-called old name only appears on my birth certificate which was issued 26 years ago, the officer who wrote my name had limited writing literacy, and he wrote my name wrong, my parents corrected this only after a few months. So throughout my life, I have been using the new name for the past 26 yrs (identity card, passport and everything else), but with this so-called old name on my birth certificate...

The funny thing is, my old name and new name don't even make a difference if they are written in English.

That's why I think my case is rather unique, so I really have no idea what to do with it


----------



## najamgk

Hi Experts,

Those who have submitted Form 80, can you please advise for Q7 and Q8?

Q7: Do you currently have citizenship from any country?
when I select "Yes", I can enter only how I gained this citizenship and date I gained citizenship, there is no place to enter country of citizenship.

Q8: Do you hold or have you held citizenship from any other country?
I have only one citizenship by birth. What should be answer for Q8 if I select "No" then where shall I enter name of my original citizenship country?

Best Regards

Najamgk


----------



## firoz85

najamgk said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Those who have submitted Form 80, can you please advise for Q7 and Q8?
> 
> Q7: Do you currently have citizenship from any country?
> when I select "Yes", I can enter only how I gained this citizenship and date I gained citizenship, there is no place to enter country of citizenship.
> 
> Q8: Do you hold or have you held citizenship from any other country?
> I have only one citizenship by birth. What should be answer for Q8 if I select "No" then where shall I enter name of my original citizenship country?
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Najamgk


Continue further , the questions afterward will ask you the nationality you are holding and how you got it.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*In my View:*

AFTER you answer Q7 and Q8 - *THEN *Q10 will take care of your query regarding "_original citizenship country_".

Here you have to input your *Nationality*.





najamgk said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Those who have submitted Form 80, can you please advise for Q7 and Q8?
> 
> Q7: Do you currently have citizenship from any country?
> when I select "Yes", I can enter only how I gained this citizenship and date I gained citizenship, there is no place to enter country of citizenship.
> 
> Q8: Do you hold or have you held citizenship from any other country?
> I have only one citizenship by birth. What should be answer for Q8 if I select "No" then where shall I enter name of my original citizenship country?
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Najamgk


----------



## najamgk

Jeeten#80 said:


> *In my View:*
> 
> AFTER you answer Q7 and Q8 - *THEN *Q10 will take care of your query regarding "_original citizenship country_".
> 
> Here you have to input your *Nationality*.


Thank you Jeeten, it makes sense. I have hit thanks button already 

I have one more question for form 80, this form is bit complicated.

For Q 19, it is asking for travel outside of usual country of residence only or I have to include travel to "usual country of residence" as well. I had three "usual country of residence" in last 10 years so do I need to put in/out both trips? e.g; I travelled to my home country for 1 month from "residence country" then stayed 1 year in "residence country" so I would need to put this 1 year as travel as well? 

This question is bit confusing for person who already have different "residence country" than home country.

Thanks


----------



## najamgk

firoz85 said:


> Continue further , the questions afterward will ask you the nationality you are holding and how you got it.


Thanks Firoz.


----------



## Jeeten#80

It really is confusing .

IF your "*usual country of residence*" for last 10 years is same?

THEN include details of TRAVEL outside your (FROM) *usual country of residence*.




najamgk said:


> Thank you Jeeten, it makes sense. I have hit thanks button already
> 
> I have one more question for form 80, this form is bit complicated.
> 
> For Q 19, it is asking for travel outside of usual country of residence only or I have to include travel to "usual country of residence" as well. I had three "usual country of residence" in last 10 years so do I need to put in/out both trips? e.g; I travelled to my home country for 1 month from "residence country" then stayed 1 year in "residence country" so I would need to put this 1 year as travel as well?
> 
> This question is bit confusing for person who already have different "residence country" than home country.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

Hello jeetendra,
can u tell me wheteher 261313 will be included in sol list 2015-16 for nsw.
When this list will be updated for this year.


----------



## Jeeten#80

No one can tell for sure. I also have the same question.


NSW has very recently started the NEW SS Nomination process in February 2015.


So don't expect any changes soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: *We NEVER know!*





Guriqbal Singh said:


> Hello jeetendra,
> can u tell me wheteher 261313 will be included in sol list 2015-16 for nsw.
> When this list will be updated for this year.


----------



## najamgk

Jeeten#80 said:


> It really is confusing .
> 
> IF your "*usual country of residence*" for last 10 years is same?
> 
> THEN include details of TRAVEL outside your (FROM) *usual country of residence*.


No, it was not. In last 10 years, First my home country then UAE then Bahrain then UAE again (Also current is UAE) . What I was thinking since we put all permanent address detail in Q18 which are all "usual country of residence" in last 10 years so I should put only travel from these countries to somewhere else in last 10 years. Perhaps any other member on forum had similar situation and already went through this so can advise further.


----------



## quilter

najamgk said:


> No, it was not. In last 10 years, First my home country then UAE then Bahrain then UAE again (Also current is UAE) . What I was thinking since we put all permanent address detail in Q18 which are all "usual country of residence" in last 10 years so I should put only travel from these countries to somewhere else in last 10 years. Perhaps any other member on forum had similar situation and already went through this so can advise further.



Hi,

My situtation isn't exactly like yours - however my usual country of residence has been Kuwait for the past 10 years. Our agent advised us to list down all travel we have undertaken over the past 10 years.

In our case, we had pages of travel details to fill out, because we included even trips that lasted only 1 or 2 days  I believe it would be best to fill out all travel undertaken in the past 10 years - from each of your 'usual countries of residence' in the order that they were taken. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jeeten#80

quilter is correct.


*In FORM* 80 we should list ALL international TRAVEL details LIKE holiday/leisure trips/work etc (EVEN if it is for a single day list it out).





quilter said:


> Hi,
> 
> My situtation isn't exactly like yours - however my usual country of residence has been Kuwait for the past 10 years. Our agent advised us to list down all travel we have undertaken over the past 10 years.
> 
> In our case, we had pages of travel details to fill out, because we included even trips that lasted only 1 or 2 days  I believe it would be best to fill out all travel undertaken in the past 10 years - from each of your 'usual countries of residence' in the order that they were taken.
> 
> Hope this helps.





najamgk said:


> No, it was not. In last 10 years, First my home country then UAE then Bahrain then UAE again (Also current is UAE) . What I was thinking since we put all permanent address detail in Q18 which are all "usual country of residence" in last 10 years so I should put only travel from these countries to somewhere else in last 10 years. Perhaps any other member on forum had similar situation and already went through this so can advise further.


----------



## najamgk

quilter said:


> Hi,
> 
> My situtation isn't exactly like yours - however my usual country of residence has been Kuwait for the past 10 years. Our agent advised us to list down all travel we have undertaken over the past 10 years.
> 
> In our case, we had pages of travel details to fill out, because we included even trips that lasted only 1 or 2 days  I believe it would be best to fill out all travel undertaken in the past 10 years - from each of your 'usual countries of residence' in the order that they were taken.
> 
> Hope this helps.


So you mentioned return travel as well? e.g; you went for 1 day trip which you mentioned then came back to "usual country of residence" and stayed 6 months or 1 year, this one also you mentioned for 6 months or 1 year? Have you started listing latest travel date first or earliest travel date first?


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



najamgk said:


> So you mentioned return travel as well? e.g; you went for 1 day trip which you mentioned then came back to "usual country of residence" and stayed 6 months or 1 year, this one also you mentioned for 6 months or 1 year? Have you started listing latest travel date first or earliest travel date first?


Hi,

I have one doubt regarding my visa application.

1) I have filled work experiences (both EOI and visa) based on the skill assessment which deducted 2 years from my total.

I did this literally as there are two options after filling each experiences (whether experiences are relevant or not for my occupation).

Although it is not listed in skill assessment, these experiences are relevant to my occupation, therefore I did not have options to list the experiences without adding extra point.

2) Anyway I have attached all certificates for all experiences as well as I listed these in Form 80.

I am bit confusing whether this can be affected for my visa decision.

Therefore can you please help someone whether this has to informed to DIBP through form 1023


----------



## gsakhuja

Hi experts
I have lodged 189 visa on May 10. I didnt upload form 80 yet. But, now I am thinking to upload it so that CO has it in case they need. I am wondering if doing it now would make my application to be reassessed. I have no indication/mail whether CO is allocated to my application or not.

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## Jeeten#80

If you are thinking of uploading FORM 80 THEN go ahead and upload it.






gsakhuja said:


> Hi experts
> I have lodged 189 visa on May 10. I didnt upload form 80 yet. But, now I am thinking to upload it so that CO has it in case they need. I am wondering if doing it now would make my application to be reassessed. I have no indication/mail whether CO is allocated to my application or not.
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav


----------



## firoz85

najamgk said:


> No, it was not. In last 10 years, First my home country then UAE then Bahrain then UAE again (Also current is UAE) . What I was thinking since we put all permanent address detail in Q18 which are all "usual country of residence" in last 10 years so I should put only travel from these countries to somewhere else in last 10 years. Perhaps any other member on forum had similar situation and already went through this so can advise further.


Give as much information as possible. List all the travel undertaken and put a note below in the last page (further information) e.g * consider resident address between this date and this date as UAE , between this date and this date as Kuwait and so forth.
I filled the travel details as per residence address during the given time period. G luck


----------



## mahi31

Good luck all my friends for new day for Grant and for coming new month for Grant


----------



## gsakhuja

Thanks Jeeten


----------



## NMCHD

Hi Guys,

My visa was granted in March 2015. I am yet to travel to Australia. My wife, who is one of the dependent applicant has been recently diagnosed with a Gall Bladder stone, after grant of Visa. We are getting the same treated in India before moving to Australia. 

Though this is a very minor medical condition, however I have sent a mail to the CO as an intimation for the same. Do you think this is in order?

Regards


----------



## Visionary

NMCHD said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My visa was granted in March 2015. I am yet to travel to Australia. My wife, who is one of the dependent applicant has been recently diagnosed with a Gall Bladder stone, after grant of Visa. We are getting the same treated in India before moving to Australia.
> 
> Though this is a very minor medical condition, however I have sent a mail to the CO as an intimation for the same. Do you think this is in order?
> 
> Regards


Why did you have to send this to the CO , if you already have GRANT, there is no binding to update CO of medical changes.


----------



## Inala

Once you have got the Visa Grant, you are no longer required to inform CO about change in circumstances, it is only required while CO is assessing your application for grant.


----------



## quilter

najamgk said:


> So you mentioned return travel as well? e.g; you went for 1 day trip which you mentioned then came back to "usual country of residence" and stayed 6 months or 1 year, this one also you mentioned for 6 months or 1 year? Have you started listing latest travel date first or earliest travel date first?


Good morning,

I actually had to go back and take a look at my Form 80 

I started with most recent travel and then went in that order for the past 10 years. I have mentioned for example: 10 November 2014 to 20 November 2014 USA. This gives a clear indication that I travelled from Kuwait to USA and then back within these dates. The reason for the trip is also mentioned - Offical Visit, Holiday etc. 

In your case, my guess is that they would deduce that you travelled from one of your 3 countries of usual residence (since you mentioned your addresses) to X country. The format of the form is tedious but not complicated. Hope this answered your query.


----------



## NMCHD

Visionary said:


> Why did you have to send this to the CO , if you already have GRANT, there is no binding to update CO of medical changes.


Thanks for the reply, but if you see the explanation regarding change in circumstances on DIBP site, it states that for offshore applicants this obligation exists till the time they are immigration cleared i.e. till their validation trip. Hence, I thought there's any harm in providing extra information.


----------



## najamgk

quilter said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I actually had to go back and take a look at my Form 80
> 
> I started with most recent travel and then went in that order for the past 10 years. I have mentioned for example: 10 November 2014 to 20 November 2014 USA. This gives a clear indication that I travelled from Kuwait to USA and then back within these dates. The reason for the trip is also mentioned - Offical Visit, Holiday etc.
> 
> In your case, my guess is that they would deduce that you travelled from one of your 3 countries of usual residence (since you mentioned your addresses) to X country. The format of the form is tedious but not complicated. Hope this answered your query.


Thanks Quilter, that's what I wanted to know. For you, you didn't need to mention that from 21 Nov 2014 till some date you were back in Kuwait, am I right? Similarly I would not require to mention for dates when I was back to residence country.


----------



## najamgk

NMCHD said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My visa was granted in March 2015. I am yet to travel to Australia. My wife, who is one of the dependent applicant has been recently diagnosed with a Gall Bladder stone, after grant of Visa. We are getting the same treated in India before moving to Australia.
> 
> Though this is a very minor medical condition, however I have sent a mail to the CO as an intimation for the same. Do you think this is in order?
> 
> Regards


You don't require this to inform CO. Once medical is cleared and you have grant, small medical conditions are not required to be informed.


----------



## quilter

najamgk said:


> Thanks Quilter, that's what I wanted to know. For you, you didn't need to mention that from 21 Nov 2014 till some date you were back in Kuwait, am I right? Similarly I would not require to mention for dates when I was back to residence country.


All you need to mention is that you were gone from X date to Y date - and the name of the country you visited. 

this is the format in Form 80

Date from Date to Reason for visit Country

Regards,

Quilter.


----------



## NMCHD

najamgk said:


> You don't require this to inform CO. Once medical is cleared and you have grant, small medical conditions are not required to be informed.


I have sent a mail already. Hope this should not be a problem.


----------



## najamgk

NMCHD said:


> I have sent a mail already. Hope this should not be a problem.


No problem, lets wait for the reply if it comes


----------



## debdut

Hi All,
Today I got an email from the department, asking for VAC2 payment..
Could you plz advise, what would be the easier way to pay, I am from India..

Invitaion: 10th April, 2015
Lodged: 16th April, 2015
CO Allocation: 5th June, 2015
Code: 233611 (Mining Engineer-excluding petroleum)

Thanks..


----------



## vchandwani

Hi All,

Anyone from Delhi NCR who has filled for 189 or 190 Visa and moving to Sydney, if so please drop me a message.


----------



## gursharan_007

debdut said:


> Hi All,
> Today I got an email from the department, asking for VAC2 payment..
> Could you plz advise, what would be the easier way to pay, I am from India..
> 
> Invitaion: 10th April, 2015
> Lodged: 16th April, 2015
> CO Allocation: 5th June, 2015
> Code: 233611 (Mining Engineer-excluding petroleum)
> 
> Thanks..


what is this VAC2 payment, I have not made any such payment.

Is this your updated signature?


----------



## varundev

debdut said:


> Hi All,
> Today I got an email from the department, asking for VAC2 payment..
> Could you plz advise, what would be the easier way to pay, I am from India..
> 
> Invitaion: 10th April, 2015
> Lodged: 16th April, 2015
> CO Allocation: 5th June, 2015
> Code: 233611 (Mining Engineer-excluding petroleum)
> 
> Thanks..


Hello Mate,

You need to go through online Payment (DEBIT CARD OR CREDIT CARD) which is the fastest and best way of payment. I think you need to pay 4885 AUD$ + surcharge if applicable.

Best Luck mate. As soon as you pay VAC2 payment you will be in the first grant list and you will definitely get a golden mail

Thanks


----------



## debdut

varundev said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> You need to go through online Payment (DEBIT CARD OR CREDIT CARD) which is the fastest and best way of payment. I think you need to pay 4885 AUD$ + surcharge if applicable.
> 
> Best Luck mate. As soon as you pay VAC2 payment you will be in the first grant list and you will definitely get a golden mail
> 
> Thanks


Thanks Varun,
you are right..
Can I use my ICICI debit/credit card!

regards..


----------



## debdut

gursharan_007 said:


> what is this VAC2 payment, I have not made any such payment.
> 
> Is this your updated signature?


Hi Gursharan,

That was my updated signature..
VAC2 for the exemption of Functional English Proof for a dependent applicant..

regards..


----------



## mx83

gursharan_007 said:


> what is this VAC2 payment, I have not made any such payment.
> 
> Is this your updated signature?


This is a payment for whom ever has a spouse/family member above 18 who dose not know English or has not pass an English exam


----------



## varundev

gursharan_007 said:


> what is this VAC2 payment, I have not made any such payment.
> 
> Is this your updated signature?


Hello mate

You can refer JEETEN's Message regarding VAC2 payment.

VAC2 Payment is for dependent who did not fulfill requirement of English level OVerall 4.5 Bands in IELTS or equivalent English test.


----------



## varundev

debdut said:


> Thanks Varun,
> you are right..
> Can I use my ICICI debit/credit card!
> 
> regards..


Dear Mate,

First of all you need to contact your BANK. There is limit in the card so first of all make sure about the limit. There should be minimum 5000 AUD$ limit in your card.You need this limit in single card. If you don't have so they will help you for this. 

Then you can choose this option.


----------



## gursharan_007

varundev said:


> Hello mate
> 
> You can refer JEETEN's Message regarding VAC2 payment.
> 
> VAC2 Payment is for dependent who did not fulfill requirement of English level OVerall 4.5 Bands in IELTS or equivalent English test.


Thanks man, I just referred his message and understood it. and I don not need to worry about this payment .


----------



## gursharan_007

Second last working day of this financial year for Oz, Did anyone get grant today?


----------



## gursharan_007

debdut said:


> Hi Gursharan,
> 
> That was my updated signature..
> VAC2 for the exemption of Functional English Proof for a dependent applicant..
> 
> regards..



Hi, 

You from mining industry. Its is in great demand there. So I am sure that you will get recruited super quick


----------



## Solidmac

Any grants today.... This wait is killing me... Applied on 13 February &#55357;&#56875;


----------



## birju_aussie

Hi everyone,

I'm through with Skill Assessment(261111 ICT Business Analyst) and PTE-A. I'll be eligible for 60 points now. Any idea how much time will it take to get the Invite if I submit the EOI now for 189 visa?

Regards,
Birju


----------



## gursharan_007

Solidmac said:


> Any grants today.... This wait is killing me... Applied on 13 February ��


Oh damn, that is loads of time, under which SOL did you apply.


----------



## mahi31

No dear, wait atleast this week hope we all receive golden email


Solidmac said:


> Any grants today.... This wait is killing me... Applied on 13 February ��


----------



## Solidmac

Developer programmer


----------



## Telldell

varundev said:


> Hello mate
> 
> You can refer JEETEN's Message regarding VAC2 payment.
> 
> VAC2 Payment is for dependent who did not fulfill requirement of English level OVerall 4.5 Bands in IELTS or equivalent English test.



I am a dependent I got 6, 6 , 6 and in Reading I got 4, overall score is 5.5, Do I have to pay VAC2 payment
Somewhere I ready that you should have atleast 4.5 in each band, please clarify


----------



## Solidmac

Is getting a delay mail is kind of positive sign that there is no more requirements left, and all processing is done.


----------



## mx83

Solidmac said:


> Any grants today.... This wait is killing me... Applied on 13 February ��


we are on the same boat mat, just hang on there 

I'm convinced that its pretty close :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mx83

Solidmac said:


> Is getting a delay mail is kind of positive sign that there is no more requirements left, and all processing is done.


some people haven't got the delay mail and they were able to receive their grant letters directly I suppose we are going through some sort of external checks or something . Speaking of which, have you called the DIBP ?


----------



## mx83

Telldell said:


> I am a dependent I got 6, 6 , 6 and in Reading I got 4, overall score is 5.5, Do I have to pay VAC2 payment
> Somewhere I ready that you should have atleast 4.5 in each band, please clarify


You don't have to pay anything buddy it is all about the average  

you are safe


----------



## Solidmac

mx83 said:


> some people haven't got the delay mail and they were able to receive their grant letters directly I suppose we are going through some sort of external checks or something . Speaking of which, have you called the DIBP ?


I haven't call them, but my agent told me that I should not call when we receive a delay mail. But I never called or emailed them  . Not sure what makes hi say that please don't call.


----------



## Faris_ksa

Hi guys,

Finally i lodged my 189 visa application on 18 June 2015, i uploaded most of the documents expect PCC which is still under process. I have one question regarding PCC:

what about if my usual country of residence is a different country than my original country or country of passport. When i get the PCC of the usual country of residence do i need to upload it under: 

Overseas Police Clearance - National 

or 

Overseas Police Clearance

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

In my view it should be "*Overseas Police Clearance - National*".



*||| ALL THE BEST with your VISA Application |||*





Faris_ksa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally i lodged my 189 visa application on 18 June 2015, i uploaded most of the documents expect PCC which is still under process. I have one question regarding PCC:
> 
> what about if my usual country of residence is a different country than my original country or country of passport. When i get the PCC of the usual usual country of residence do i need to upload it under:
> 
> Overseas Police Clearance - National
> 
> or
> 
> Overseas Police Clearance
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Faris_ksa

Jeeten#80 said:


> In my view it should be "*Overseas Police Clearance - National*".
> 
> 
> 
> *||| ALL THE BEST with your VISA Application |||*


Thanks Jeeten, you have been of great help all the way. I wish the same for you.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thank you!!!






Faris_ksa said:


> Thanks Jeeten, you have been of great help all the way. I wish the same for you.


----------



## bharat_17an

My Consultant from australia has specified that the Grants for the current financial year are exhausted and need to wait for the next quota to open up..

So people who are waiting for the 189 Visa grants shld have patience for timebeing.


----------



## atmahesh

bharat_17an said:


> My Consultant from australia has specified that the Grants for the current financial year are exhausted and need to wait for the next quota to open up..
> 
> So people who are waiting for the 189 Visa grants shld have patience for timebeing.


Old news buddy. Wait for 2 days.


----------



## ishugarg

i have applied my visa, how can i go for medical before CO assignment


----------



## piyush1132003

ishugarg said:


> i have applied my visa, how can i go for medical before CO assignment


Is there any reason that you posted the same query in 6-7 threads ? 
You are spamming.

Btw, you can easily get HAPID from your immi account and then take appointment with authorized doctor mentioning your HAPID.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## drone

Golden mail received, Thanks All.
This forum is a abundance source of information.

Visa Lodged : 23 March
Add doc req : 09 May
VAC Request : 14 May
VAC 2 Spouse : 20 May Paid

All the best everyone.


----------



## atmahesh

ishugarg said:


> i have applied my visa, how can i go for medical before CO assignment


Via bus or train


----------



## ishugarg

Its not spam...
i was looking for fast response so mark my question to few groups......




piyush1132003 said:


> Is there any reason that you posted the same query in 6-7 threads ?
> You are spamming.
> 
> Btw, you can easily get HAPID from your immi account and then take appointment with authorized doctor mentioning your HAPID.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## piyush1132003

drone said:


> Golden mail received, Thanks All.
> This forum is a abundance source of information.
> 
> Visa Lodged : 23 March
> Add doc req : 09 May
> VAC Request : 14 May
> VAC 2 Spouse : 20 May Paid
> 
> All the best everyone.


Cngrts Mate, when did you receive grant, just now ?

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## drone

piyush1132003 said:


> Cngrts Mate, when did you receive grant, just now ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


12:30 PM today


----------



## piyush1132003

drone said:


> 12:30 PM today


Great, have a good time mate 

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sameer1626

drone said:


> 12:30 pm today


congrats for the golden mail mate!!


----------



## jagjeetsingh507

drone said:


> Golden mail received, Thanks All.
> This forum is a abundance source of information.
> 
> Visa Lodged : 23 March
> Add doc req : 09 May
> VAC Request : 14 May
> VAC 2 Spouse : 20 May Paid
> 
> All the best everyone.



Congrats DRONE. All The Best For Future...

With Regards
Jagjeet


----------



## ikrammd

drone said:


> Golden mail received, Thanks All.
> This forum is a abundance source of information.
> 
> Visa Lodged : 23 March
> Add doc req : 09 May
> VAC Request : 14 May
> VAC 2 Spouse : 20 May Paid
> 
> All the best everyone.


Congrats mate


----------



## deep.babbar

Congrats mate..


----------



## deep.babbar

Hello Friends,

I have seen that most of you have attached form 80, but I haven't and neither my CO requested for it. Should it be a matter of concern?

And my health results were uploaded after my CO dropped me an email and gave me the period of 28 days to upload the same. Just wanted to confirm after dropping an email to them, any other way to get their attention to my file?? 

And appreciate all the information shared on the forum it helped a lot.


----------



## ikrammd

deep.babbar said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have seen that most of you have attached form 80, but I haven't and neither my CO requested for it. Should it be a matter of concern?
> 
> And my health results were uploaded after my CO dropped me an email and gave me the period of 28 days to upload the same. Just wanted to confirm after dropping an email to them, any other way to get their attention to my file??
> 
> And appreciate all the information shared on the forum it helped a lot.


Shouldn't be a problem. Majority of the applicants who have been asked for form 80 and 1221 are with usually with a good travel history or from high risk countries.

In my case the main reason for front loading the form for myself and my spouse is that we would be travelling out for a month during August and we don't want the case officer to give us a 28 day notice and ask us to fill form 80 on our vacation as it is quite extensive to fill if you have a lot of travel history which is the case for us.

Regards,
Ikram


----------



## andrew64

drone said:


> 12:30 PM today


congrats buddy may i know your job code and whether you are a on shore or off shore applicant . thanks


----------



## ice_cool

deep.babbar said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have seen that most of you have attached form 80, but I haven't and neither my CO requested for it. Should it be a matter of concern?
> 
> And my health results were uploaded after my CO dropped me an email and gave me the period of 28 days to upload the same. Just wanted to confirm after dropping an email to them, any other way to get their attention to my file??
> 
> And appreciate all the information shared on the forum it helped a lot.


Form80 and 1221 is not required in every case. The same is my case that I was asked only to provide medicals within 28 days time. 

So just chill and wait for your grant which doesn't look far away now


----------



## firoz85

Hi Im going through an agent, do they always do a verification check on everybody ?


----------



## mx83

drone said:


> Golden mail received, Thanks All.
> This forum is a abundance source of information.
> 
> Visa Lodged : 23 March
> Add doc req : 09 May
> VAC Request : 14 May
> VAC 2 Spouse : 20 May Paid
> 
> All the best everyone.


congrats mate,

best of luck to all others who are waiting eagerly for their grants


----------



## rameshkd

drone said:


> Golden mail received, Thanks All.
> This forum is a abundance source of information.
> 
> Visa Lodged : 23 March
> Add doc req : 09 May
> VAC Request : 14 May
> VAC 2 Spouse : 20 May Paid
> 
> All the best everyone.


Congrats mate. 
I hope a lot of people get their grants today, being the last day of the financial year, i think DIBP will give away all remaining grants for the year.


----------



## msgforsunil

ishugarg said:


> i have applied my visa, how can i go for medical before CO assignment


You can get the medicals done before CO assignment. Refer https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm -> Health process steps for visa applicants


Other useful URL's on medicals below


Moving to Australia: Australian Visa Medical Status information. | Moving to Australia
Medical https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
Validity and other rules: https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/assessment-health-exam-results.htm
https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/electronic-health-processing.htm

Health Examination: Health examinations
Medical Examination: http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf
Fact Sheet 22—The Health Requirement: Fact Sheet 22â€”The Health Requirement
Health Undertaking: https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/health-undertakings.htm
Health Declarations: https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm
Arranging Health examination: https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best for your Next Steps |||*


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​



drone said:


> Golden mail received, Thanks All.
> This forum is a abundance source of information.
> 
> Visa Lodged : 23 March
> Add doc req : 09 May
> VAC Request : 14 May
> VAC 2 Spouse : 20 May Paid
> 
> All the best everyone.


----------



## zaingenius

Guys I got my application forwarded for processing after exact 45 days of application lodging.
No I have been assigned to adelaide team2.
hoping for direct grant as all docs, meds and PCC are already uploaded.


----------



## pujaverma398

Hello All, 
In the VISA Application form, it says under Residence proof "Has any of the applicant lived in any other country other than then primary applicant's current country of residence?"

Now, I have travelled to Italy and US for 3 months and 2 weeks respectively from office and stayed in a Hotel provided by office. This was a short term travel, never lived anywhere as my residence. 
Do I still need to say Yes to the above question and provide these details? or does this question mean that I say Yes if I have lived in any other country for atleast a year?


----------



## pujaverma398

Hello All,

There is a question in the VISA application form saying:
"Has any of the applicant lived in any other country other than then primary applicant's current country of residence?"

Now does this mean to say Yes if you have travelled to any other country even for 2 weeks or 3 months from office and stayed in a hotel? or
Does it mean if we have been resident for atleast a year in any other country, then its Yes otherwise a No?

I have stayed in Italy for 3 months only and US for 2 weeks only twice but in a Hotel provided by office.

I was not resident in my house of own or rent, so do I say Yes or No to the above question?


----------



## rkr1978

zaingenius said:


> Guys I got my application forwarded for processing after exact 45 days of application lodging.
> No I have been assigned to adelaide team2.
> hoping for direct grant as all docs, meds and PCC are already uploaded.


if all has been uploaded, what does mail contain...till now CO mails for additional docs or pcc or medicals...what has DIBP communicated to you in the email


----------



## rkr1978

pujaverma398 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> There is a question in the VISA application form saying:
> "Has any of the applicant lived in any other country other than then primary applicant's current country of residence?"
> 
> Now does this mean to say Yes if you have travelled to any other country even for 2 weeks or 3 months from office and stayed in a hotel? or
> Does it mean if we have been resident for atleast a year in any other country, then its Yes otherwise a No?
> 
> I have stayed in Italy for 3 months only and US for 2 weeks only twice but in a Hotel provided by office.
> 
> I was not resident in my house of own or rent, so do I say Yes or No to the above question?



it will be yes ...


----------



## tsingh

zaingenius said:


> Guys I got my application forwarded for processing after exact 45 days of application lodging.
> No I have been assigned to adelaide team2.
> hoping for direct grant as all docs, meds and PCC are already uploaded.


Goodluck mate, Can you please tell, how you know you got CO assigned?


----------



## t2gaurav

Its lot quieter today... I expected a lot of noise. 

Fingers crossed for rest of the week...


----------



## nsk.14

Good luck for those waiting for their grants! Hope all of us waiting for months will receive it this week!


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



zaingenius said:


> Guys I got my application forwarded for processing after exact 45 days of application lodging.
> No I have been assigned to adelaide team2.
> hoping for direct grant as all docs, meds and PCC are already uploaded.


Hi,

Please let me know how can I know whether CO allocated, if all document front loaded. There is no correspondence from CO, though it passed to 70 days


----------



## prforoz

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let me know how can I know whether CO allocated, if all document front loaded. There is no correspondence from CO, though it passed to 70 days


you might get a direct grant. All The Best.


----------



## bharat_17an

drone said:


> Golden mail received, Thanks All.
> This forum is a abundance source of information.
> 
> Visa Lodged : 23 March
> Add doc req : 09 May
> VAC Request : 14 May
> VAC 2 Spouse : 20 May Paid
> 
> All the best everyone.



when did you recieve ur visa grant...i have applied on 3rd march still no response


----------



## Amuki

bharat_17an said:


> when did you recieve ur visa grant...i have applied on 3rd march still no response



Hi Bharat,

I have applied on 1 Mar and still waiting for the Grant. But got a verification call on 1st June. Hopefully our wait will end soon.


----------



## deep.babbar

ice_cool said:


> Form80 and 1221 is not required in every case. The same is my case that I was asked only to provide medicals within 28 days time.
> 
> So just chill and wait for your grant which doesn't look far away now


Thank dude..


----------



## summi

prforoz said:


> you might get a direct grant. All The Best.



Hi prforoz,

I have applied on 11th March 2015 but till date no CO assigned?

Any suggestions please...?

Thanks,
Summi


----------



## nkahoang

*Need estimation*

Hello everyone,

Can anyone who lodged their application early April helps providing their experience? I lodged my application on the 03 April 2015 and is still waiting for my grant. I have had my CO assigned though. My timeline was

ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
EOI Invitation Received: 27 MAR 2015
Application Lodged: 03 APR 2015
All medical exams, police checks (home country / australia) loaded at the same time with Application
CO Allocated: 18 Jun 2015

Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## summi

Amuki said:


> Hi Bharat,
> 
> I have applied on 1 Mar and still waiting for the Grant. But got a verification call on 1st June. Hopefully our wait will end soon.



Hi Amuki,

How did you come to know that you have got a verification call? Did you receive the mail or they called to your company/ work premises?


----------



## gsakhuja

Hi
In visa form there isva question
Has any of applicants lived in country other than resident country..

What does live means? It includes short term travel as well? I traveled to US 2 times fir 3-4 weeks each. I think live means long term for an year or above. Please suggest.


----------



## Jeeten#80

What were you asked during Verification Call?

Did they inform you from where they were calling?


Any information that you share would give some pointers to fellow forum members.



Amuki said:


> Hi Bharat,
> 
> I have applied on 1 Mar and still waiting for the Grant. But got a verification call on 1st June. Hopefully our wait will end soon.


----------



## najamgk

gsakhuja said:


> Hi
> In visa form there isva question
> Has any of applicants lived in country other than resident country..
> 
> What does live means? It includes short term travel as well? I traveled to US 2 times fir 3-4 weeks each. I think live means long term for an year or above. Please suggest.


I think, it should include only resident country where you had street residence address. Short Visits should be mentioned on form 80.

Jeeten, can you comment on this?


----------



## Jeeten#80

REFER my following post for pointers.


*Lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence ?*





gsakhuja said:


> Hi
> In visa form there isva question
> Has any of applicants lived in country other than resident country..
> 
> What does live means? It includes short term travel as well? I traveled to US 2 times fir 3-4 weeks each. I think live means long term for an year or above. Please suggest.


----------



## rameshkd

summi said:


> Hi Amuki,
> 
> How did you come to know that you have got a verification call? Did you receive the mail or they called to your company/ work premises?


Did you get the call from consulate ?
What did they ask you.


----------



## Amuki

rameshkd said:


> Did you get the call from consulate ?
> What did they ask you.




Yes, I got a verification call from Australian embassy located in Delhi. She asked me about my Job duties, salary package and joining date. She also said that this information will be shared with my allocated CO. I am not sure if they have called my in my firm or not.


----------



## captain_hoomi

Amuki said:


> Yes, I got a verification call from Australian embassy located in Delhi. She asked me about my Job duties, salary package and joining date. She also said that this information will be shared with my allocated CO. I am not sure if they have called my in my firm or not.


Have you claimed points for your work experience?


----------



## mandy2137

Amuki said:


> Hi Bharat,
> 
> I have applied on 1 Mar and still waiting for the Grant. But got a verification call on 1st June. Hopefully our wait will end soon.


All the best for grant....wht did they ask during verification call?


----------



## msgforsunil

Amuki said:


> Yes, I got a verification call from Australian embassy located in Delhi. She asked me about my Job duties, salary package and joining date. She also said that this information will be shared with my allocated CO. I am not sure if they have called my in my firm or not.


Thanks Amuki. Couple of questions.
1. Regarding the joining date, did you tell the dd(day) also or you just told, mmm/yyyy?
2. What time of the day, you got the call?
3. Can you please share the number of the embassy? Was it matching as stated in Contact Us - Visas and Migration - Australian High Commission

For all enquiries related to lodging visa applications and visa requirements please contact the VFS Global helpline on 022 - 67866006 (national callers) +91-22-67866006 (international callers)


----------



## gsakhuja

Thanks Jeeten! So, I do not need to mention in Visa form about previous country as I went for 3-4 weeks


----------



## Jeeten#80

*IMO*, you shouldn't mention IF you find my explanation logical.


BUT include it in your FORM 80 for sure.




gsakhuja said:


> Thanks Jeeten! So, I do not need to mention in Visa form about previous country as I went for 3-4 weeks


----------



## msgforsunil

msgforsunil said:


> Thanks Amuki. Couple of questions.
> 1. Regarding the joining date, did you tell the dd(day) also or you just told, mmm/yyyy?
> 2. What time of the day, you got the call?
> 3. Can you please share the number of the embassy? Was it matching as stated in Contact Us - Visas and Migration - Australian High Commission
> 
> For all enquiries related to lodging visa applications and visa requirements please contact the VFS Global helpline on 022 - 67866006 (national callers) +91-22-67866006 (international callers)


Did some googling on verification. Pasting an extract majorily from the below 2 sources. Loads to memorise. There were instances of physical verification as well.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/35441-employment-verification.html
Work Experience Verification


She asked me about my Job duties, salary package and joining date

It went on for 10-15 mts

Where do you work, what kinda work do you do, what are your timings and work hours, what kind of duties do you perform, what designation do you have, whats your salary, when did you sit for IELTS, what was the institute, what was your centre , 

As per reference given by me they called my immediate Boss.

_1.Employee no: given by me in Experience certificate correct or not.
2.Name of my Immediate Boss given by me.
3.Date of joining and leaving date correct or not.
4.How much is my salary
5.General questions about the company like nature of work products etc.
_


----------



## captain_hoomi

msgforsunil said:


> Did some googling on verification. Pasting an extract majorily from the below 2 sources. Loads to memorise. There were instances of physical verification as well.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/35441-employment-verification.html
> Work Experience Verification
> 
> 
> She asked me about my Job duties, salary package and joining date
> 
> It went on for 10-15 mts
> 
> Where do you work, what kinda work do you do, what are your timings and work hours, what kind of duties do you perform, what designation do you have, whats your salary, when did you sit for IELTS, what was the institute, what was your centre ,
> 
> As per reference given by me they called my immediate Boss.
> 
> _1.Employee no: given by me in Experience certificate correct or not.
> 2.Name of my Immediate Boss given by me.
> 3.Date of joining and leaving date correct or not.
> 4.How much is my salary
> 5.General questions about the company like nature of work products etc.
> _


Have you claimed points for this employment experience buddy? I'd appreciate if you answer this question


----------



## msgforsunil

captain_hoomi said:


> Have you claimed points for this employment experience buddy? I'd appreciate if you answer this question


Sorry, not clear. Please elaborate.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Visa rate of Progress?*

I understand that Visa application goes through various states. How long(in days) would the application be in the below state, before it reaches the final state, "Finalised"?
a. "Information requested" state
b. "Assessment in progress" state

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## zector

msgforsunil said:


> Did some googling on verification. Pasting an extract majorily from the below 2 sources. Loads to memorise. There were instances of physical verification as well.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/35441-employment-verification.html
> Work Experience Verification
> 
> 
> She asked me about my Job duties, salary package and joining date
> 
> It went on for 10-15 mts
> 
> Where do you work, what kinda work do you do, what are your timings and work hours, what kind of duties do you perform, what designation do you have, whats your salary, when did you sit for IELTS, what was the institute, what was your centre ,
> 
> As per reference given by me they called my immediate Boss.
> 
> _1.Employee no: given by me in Experience certificate correct or not.
> 2.Name of my Immediate Boss given by me.
> 3.Date of joining and leaving date correct or not.
> 4.How much is my salary
> 5.General questions about the company like nature of work products etc.
> _


Thanks for sharing and for the link.
Seems like they have a standard set of questions on what to ask, based on your verification and the ones you linked.


----------



## msgforsunil

zector said:


> Thanks for sharing and for the link.
> Seems like they have a standard set of questions on what to ask, based on your verification and the ones you linked.


By the way, to clarify I haven't got any verification call. 
I just summarised others experiences.


----------



## Ruva

Hi Everyone
Got contact from CO today requesting for more infor on my dependents. I applied on 25 April. Will this be all they ask for or i can expect another email for more infor besides what they already did. What are the chances that they will go on to do employment verification calls etc after this email for more infor.


----------



## r_alaa82

Guys , 
Now its been around 20 days from the first time got contracted by the CO, all documents requested are uploaded except health test for wife and daughter. do you think i might be asked to submit form 80 later on ?


----------



## captain_hoomi

msgforsunil said:


> Sorry, not clear. Please elaborate.


I mean is this work experience included in your EOI claimed points? There is a section for employment history. Do you receive points for this particular work experience which they have verified?


----------



## KeeDa

01-July updates!!! Links from immi.gov.au no longer functioning and the new border.gov.au has taken over.

Follow this thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/792650-sol-2015-16-released.html*


----------



## Amuki

captain_hoomi said:


> Have you claimed points for your work experience?


No ,I have not claimed any points for work experience.


----------



## amit9845

Hello Friends,

I am in little bit of confusion and need some suggestion from the experienced people here in this forum.

I have done my graduation from College "X" , which is affiliated college of University "Y". All my term Marksheets and Degree certificates where issued by University "Y". i.e Name of my University "Y" is specified in all my transcripts and Marksheets. Name of my college is not present anywhere. 

So, i had given my University name only for my ACS assessment and also in the eVisa application. Now, my concern is that will it cause any issue later on? Should i let this information like this only or should i inform CO (whenever he contacts me ), of this situation ? I really hope that it doesn't cause any issue in my Visa processing later on...


----------



## Amuki

msgforsunil said:


> Thanks Amuki. Couple of questions.
> 1. Regarding the joining date, did you tell the dd(day) also or you just told, mmm/yyyy?
> 2. What time of the day, you got the call?
> 3. Can you please share the number of the embassy? Was it matching as stated in Contact Us - Visas and Migration - Australian High Commission
> 
> For all enquiries related to lodging visa applications and visa requirements please contact the VFS Global helpline on 022 - 67866006 (national callers) +91-22-67866006 (international callers)


1. I mentioned full date of joining i.e dd/mm/yyyy
2. Around 3PM 
3. Sorry,I am not able to recall that number.


----------



## PABansod

Amuki said:


> Yes, I got a verification call from Australian embassy located in Delhi. She asked me about my Job duties, salary package and joining date. She also said that this information will be shared with my allocated CO. I am not sure if they have called my in my firm or not.


Does this happen for everyone? Is there any specific reason why the embassy performs a secondary check for job information?


----------



## PABansod

Hi guys,

Its past 12:00 AM in Canberra, and officially July 1, 2015. Please post if you are getting grants or CO communication. Also, if you are active on this tracker, please update if you have started receiving grants so we can calculate the delay, if any, through this week.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277

Thank you and All the Best!


----------



## Jeeten#80

IDEALLY it should NOT.

IF you are still worried THEN fill FORM 80.



> in FORM 80
> 
> 
> *Page 6 | Part G – Education* | Q 21 Give details of all education and qualifications since birth
> 
> Full name of institution - Enter University Name
> Campus/address of institution - College Name and Address






amit9845 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am in little bit of confusion and need some suggestion from the experienced people here in this forum.
> 
> I have done my graduation from College "X" , which is affiliated college of University "Y". All my term Marksheets and Degree certificates where issued by University "Y". i.e Name of my University "Y" is specified in all my transcripts and Marksheets. Name of my college is not present anywhere.
> 
> So, i had given my University name only for my ACS assessment and also in the eVisa application. Now, my concern is that will it cause any issue later on? Should i let this information like this only or should i inform CO (whenever he contacts me ), of this situation ? I really hope that it doesn't cause any issue in my Visa processing later on...


----------



## Jeeten#80

Recently this is happening quite frequently.


* Recently one fellow forum member has been called for an Interview at the Australian Consulate Office in Delhi.




PABansod said:


> Does this happen for everyone? Is there any specific reason why the embassy performs a secondary check for job information?


----------



## Sameer1626

PABansod said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Its past 12:00 AM in Canberra, and officially July 1, 2015. Please post if you are getting grants or CO communication. Also, if you are active on this tracker, please update if you have started receiving grants so we can calculate the delay, if any, through this week.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277
> 
> Thank you and All the Best!


Hi bro,

Grants will start pouring from tomorow at their official time but not at 12 am OZ time as the grants are not system generated.


----------



## Telldell

PABansod said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Its past 12:00 AM in Canberra, and officially July 1, 2015. Please post if you are getting grants or CO communication. Also, if you are active on this tracker, please update if you have started receiving grants so we can calculate the delay, if any, through this week.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277
> 
> Thank you and All the Best!


I have paid Visa fee on 23rd may but documents uploaded on 28th may, medicals done on 3rd june
Shall I count days from 24th may or 4th June?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Count from 23rd May (The DAY when you PAID the visa fees).





Telldell said:


> I have paid Visa fee on 23rd may but documents uploaded on 28th may, medicals done on 3rd june
> Shall I count days from 24th may or 4th June?


----------



## PABansod

Jeeten#80 said:


> Recently this is happening quite frequently.
> 
> 
> * Recently one fellow forum member has been called for an Interview at the Australian Consulate Office in Delhi.


I wonder if there is a pattern or if its random. 
Is it for people who go through agents or people who apply individually? 
Is it for low band scores or less work experience. ?
Does the CO ask for it or do the Delhi embassy members raise request?


----------



## PABansod

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> Grants will start pouring from tomorow at their official time but not at 12 am OZ time as the grants are not system generated.


Thanks Sameer.


----------



## Jeeten#80

The DATA set THAT we have is very limited to analyse the TREND UNLESS we get some INFO from DIBP .






PABansod said:


> I wonder if there is a pattern or if its random.
> Is it for people who go through agents or people who apply individually?
> Is it for low band scores or less work experience. ?
> Does the CO ask for it or do the Delhi embassy members raise request?


----------



## jagjeetsingh507

Jeeten#80 said:


> The DATA set THAT we have is very limited to analyse the TREND UNLESS we get some INFO from DIBP .



Dear Jeetendra,

Hello...

I think verification is based on our fate only.... It is like lottery based system....

Just Joking....


----------



## shorefisher

All the Best for all the people who are expecting VISA and also other confirmations related to VISA!!


----------



## Telldell

Jeeten#80 said:


> Count from 23rd May (The DAY when you PAID the visa fees).


Thank you Jeeten


----------



## ikrammd

Guys immi website has changed. New look 

It's now border.gov.au


----------



## Pradip11

Hi Guys

Applied on 24th of April.
CO contacted for additional document on 1st Week of June which has hence been submitted. Since the delay was due to the visa quota expiring as immigration has no visas to grant, usually they grant visa within 6-8 weeks(which is average time for visa grant), When shall we expect to get Grant as its been 9 weeks since we applied. 

I am pretty sure there are at least 10-12 thousand Visa application piling at the desk of Immigration, which is almost crossing or about to cross the threshold of 12 week grant period (My friend applied visa with 60 point on March 17th and got visa on June 16th, exactly after 3 month, so now this gives me reason to believe they have allocated visa to all applicants who applied by end of March as end of June will be already 3 month they applied for visa) . So, how long will it take for them to sort out all the visa applications, and will it be on first come first serve basis or point basis or occupation list basis.

I am assuming since they take at least 6 weeks to sort the visa out, the ones they will grant first is from April 1st - May 2nd week as all applicants have already passed their 6 weeks normal time frame. So will it come this week.

I am very anxious about the grant. 

Thanks and Regards
Pradip

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## piyush1132003

Pradip11 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Applied on 24th of April.
> CO contacted for additional document on 1st Week of June which has hence been submitted. Since the delay was due to the visa quota expiring as immigration has no visas to grant, usually they grant visa within 6-8 weeks(which is average time for visa grant), When shall we expect to get Grant as its been 9 weeks since we applied.
> 
> I am pretty sure there are at least 10-12 thousand Visa application piling at the desk of Immigration, which is almost crossing or about to cross the threshold of 12 week grant period (My friend applied visa with 60 point on March 17th and got visa on June 16th, exactly after 3 month, so now this gives me reason to believe they have allocated visa to all applicants who applied by end of March as end of June will be already 3 month they applied for visa) . So, how long will it take for them to sort out all the visa applications, and will it be on first come first serve basis or point basis or occupation list basis.
> 
> I am assuming since they take at least 6 weeks to sort the visa out, the ones they will grant first is from April 1st - May 2nd week as all applicants have already passed their 6 weeks normal time frame. So will it come this week.
> 
> I am very anxious about the grant.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Pradip
> 
> Thanks for your help guys.


Lots of people from Feb/ March are still left !!!

Applied on 3rd March !

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## sahilsharma

feb 25, visa 190...still awaiting update..... 

wish u all happy grants Month..cheers!


----------



## Pradip11

piyush1132003 said:


> Lots of people from Feb/ March are still left !!!
> 
> Applied on 3rd March !
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


Hi I understand people have still not got who have applied even in 2014, but again it depend on which visa category the visa has been applied, for which occupation list and from where.....I was talking about onshore,accountant and visa 189 as they are the visa IMMI grant on little priority basis.....

Hope we all get visa by this week.

cheers


----------



## mx83

r_alaa82 said:


> Guys ,
> Now its been around 20 days from the first time got contracted by the CO, all documents requested are uploaded except health test for wife and daughter. do you think i might be asked to submit form 80 later on ?



LOL , welcome to the waiting committee 

Just wait for their email


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Hello everyone

New programme year 2015-16 has commenced..so who is going to be the first lucky one in this forum to get that golden mail..though eventually everone will get there


----------



## piyush1132003

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Who is going to be the first lucky one in this forum to get that golden mail..though eventually everone will get there


Oh yeah, its more than 9:00 in Adelaide office.
Expect anytime ;-)

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## akg88

Hi Guys - do you reckon the grants will start from today being the new "financial year" or they will have to wait for the new SOL list to resume the cap ?


----------



## dars

akg88 said:


> Hi Guys - do you reckon the grants will start from today being the new "financial year" or they will have to wait for the new SOL list to resume the cap ?


The new SOL has already been released. So what's your question here?


----------



## akg88

dars said:


> The new SOL has already been released. So what's your question here?


Hey thanks for the reply. I thought it was going to be released in Mid July. Didn't know it already was.


----------



## mx83

sahilsharma said:


> feb 25, visa 190...still awaiting update.....
> 
> wish u all happy grants Month..cheers!


since FEB 19 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## msgforsunil

captain_hoomi said:


> I mean is this work experience included in your EOI claimed points? There is a section for employment history. Do you receive points for this particular work experience which they have verified?


I haven't got any verification call.

Would recommend that you remember the details of the company for which you are not claiming points also.


----------



## andrew64

mx83 said:


> since FEB 19 :fingerscrossed:


Buddy when CO first time contacted you , did he asked the form 80 or later


----------



## rasa1311

All the best to everyone who are waiting for the grant mail , is new SOL has been released , if so can any of you point me to the link . under skillselect I still see old one .

Regards
Rahul


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

rasa1311 said:


> All the best to everyone who are waiting for the grant mail , is new SOL has been released , if so can any of you point me to the link . under skillselect I still see old one .
> 
> Regards
> Rahul


Hi

Here is the link to new SOL 2015-16
Assistant Minister - Skilled occupation list updated


----------



## rameshkd

DIBP site is changed to Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection but do not see any other updates. though no updates on Skill select or allocation dates.
Few members in other threads have mentioned changes to their status on Immi account, any progress here ?


----------



## elbedewy

Why there is no any grants today ..... isnt it started yet ??


----------



## sandygather

Called them at 11:15 AM and got the grant email at 11:45 AM.

Best of Luck to all who are waiting

Applied: 5 Apr
Final documents after CO request : 23 June
Grant 1 July


----------



## JustinVu

already. one person on pomsinoz website got grant, lodged 14/4 . direct grant


----------



## JustinVu

sandygather said:


> Called them at 11:15 AM and got the grant email at 11:45 AM.
> 
> Best of Luck to all who are waiting
> 
> Applied: 5 Apr
> Final documents after CO request : 23 June
> Grant 1 July


buddy what did you ask them. how did u say. 

I'm tempted to call but don't want to annoy them at the same time


----------



## t2gaurav

sandygather said:


> Called them at 11:15 AM and got the grant email at 11:45 AM.
> 
> Best of Luck to all who are waiting
> 
> Applied: 5 Apr
> Final documents after CO request : 23 June
> Grant 1 July


Congrats buddy. Which number did you call? I'll try my luck too..


----------



## sandygather

JustinVu said:


> buddy what did you ask them. how did u say.
> 
> I'm tempted to call but don't want to annoy them at the same time


My wife's PCC from commisioner office was rejected last time, so just called to check if the one issued from consulate is fine or no.


----------



## sandygather

t2gaurav said:


> congrats buddy. Which number did you call? I'll try my luck too..


01161731367000


----------



## ExpatIndia

Hi Guys,

In the application, the status of the documents recommended have changed to Not Required and my medicals have been received. Does this mean that CO has been allocated.

Thanks,
George
*ACS-*NOV 2013 | *Analyst Programmer 261311*
*IELTS - *18 APR 2015 (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7) | *PTE -* 26 APR 2015 (L:85 R:83 W:83 L:90) 
*EOI APP - *29 APR 2015 (70 Points)
I*NVITE - *8 May 2015
*189 LODGED/ACK- *14 May 2015
*PCC SELF/WIFE- *01 Jun 2015
*MEDS SELF/WIFE- * 20 June 2015/10 June 2015 
*CO Assigned - * 
*GRANT - *


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*



:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​



sandygather said:


> Called them at 11:15 AM and got the grant email at 11:45 AM.
> 
> Best of Luck to all who are waiting
> 
> Applied: 5 Apr
> Final documents after CO request : 23 June
> Grant 1 July


----------



## rameshkd

sandygather said:


> Called them at 11:15 AM and got the grant email at 11:45 AM.
> 
> Best of Luck to all who are waiting
> 
> Applied: 5 Apr
> Final documents after CO request : 23 June
> Grant 1 July


Congratulations mate. 
May the immigration God have mercy on all


----------



## nchhaj

sandygather said:


> 01161731367000


Congratulations sandygather!! Is this an Australian phone number or a US one?


----------



## rameshkd

nchhaj said:


> Congratulations sandygather!! Is this an Australian phone number or a US one?


Dial 0061731367000 / +61731367000 when dialing from India. 
But I don't think the CO will give you any relevant information, since you've barely completed 2 month, they would just read out a standard script.."you application is progress blah blah, it's within the service standards blah blah"


----------



## piyush1132003

sandygather said:


> My wife's PCC from commisioner office was rejected last time, so just called to check if the one issued from consulate is fine or no.


I called and got same pet answer, that your application is under progress and we can not give you any tentative date for finalization.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## mandy2137

I haven't found my job code 261312 in CSOL but present in SOL. Can we still apply for 190 or we have to wait for State's occupation list.


----------



## dars

ExpatIndia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> In the application, the status of the documents recommended have changed to Not Required and my medicals have been received. Does this mean that CO has been allocated.
> 
> Thanks,
> George
> *ACS-*NOV 2013 | *Analyst Programmer 261311*
> *IELTS - *18 APR 2015 (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7) | *PTE -* 26 APR 2015 (L:85 R:83 W:83 L:90)
> *EOI APP - *29 APR 2015 (70 Points)
> I*NVITE - *8 May 2015
> *189 LODGED/ACK- *14 May 2015
> *PCC SELF/WIFE- *01 Jun 2015
> *MEDS SELF/WIFE- * 20 June 2015/10 June 2015
> *CO Assigned - *
> *GRANT - *


Replied to you in another thread. Please check http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-may-2015-visa-applicants-50.html#post7524665


----------



## nchhaj

rameshkd said:


> Dial 0061731367000 / +61731367000 when dialing from India.
> But I don't think the CO will give you any relevant information, since you've barely completed 2 month, they would just read out a standard script.."you application is progress blah blah, it's within the service standards blah blah"


What do they ask when you call them? The passport number?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Keep your VISA application details handy before calling (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)




nchhaj said:


> What do they ask when you call them? The passport number?


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa

Hi guys . got my PR today. Thank you all for all the help I got from this forum.


----------



## t2gaurav

sandygather said:


> 01161731367000


Thanks. Calling the number does help. Got my grant in 15 mins after calling 

Thanks all for the help. 

Application date 11 April 2015. 
Grant date 1 July 2015.


----------



## zara_g

Hi 
Congrats. Can you please tell me what did you say to them? I applied on 11 Aprl too. I am really waiting for my grant.


----------



## t2gaurav

zara_g said:


> Hi
> Congrats. Can you please tell me what did you say to them? I applied on 11 Aprl too. I am really waiting for my grant.


I just asked to check the status... the lady told me its ready to be finalised and she will send it in some time... 

She will need the passport number to check the status...


----------



## redington

Got the grant.


----------



## haseeb0703

redington said:


> Got the grant.


many congratulations man 
lodge date plz


----------



## dars

redington said:


> Got the grant.


Congratulations. Any details please!


----------



## redington

haseeb0703 said:


> many congratulations man lodge date plz


Lodge Date: 26th March

Case officer requested additional documents which were uploaded on 20th June


----------



## redington

My personal experience is that if you have uploaded all your documents correctly and do not go into the verification loop it is only a question of time


----------



## nchhaj

t2gaurav said:


> Thanks. Calling the number does help. Got my grant in 15 mins after calling
> 
> Thanks all for the help.
> 
> Application date 11 April 2015.
> Grant date 1 July 2015.


Congrats!! Can you please update the tracker?


----------



## majorsinghcheema

Congarts... to all who got GRANTTTTT on very first day of new finacial year...


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*



:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​



DeltaIndigoPapa said:


> Hi guys . got my PR today. Thank you all for all the help I got from this forum.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*



:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​






redington said:


> Got the grant.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*



:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​





t2gaurav said:


> Thanks. Calling the number does help. Got my grant in 15 mins after calling
> 
> Thanks all for the help.
> 
> Application date 11 April 2015.
> Grant date 1 July 2015.


----------



## rameshkd

Overall a good day, a number of people have got the grants.
Hope the trend continues for others in the coming days.


----------



## Visionary

mx83 said:


> some people haven't got the delay mail and they were able to receive their grant letters directly I suppose we are going through some sort of external checks or something . Speaking of which, have you called the DIBP ?


Some teams are under strike , some are not, so there may be difference in emails received by different applicants


----------



## Visionary

bharat_17an said:


> My Consultant from australia has specified that the Grants for the current financial year are exhausted and need to wait for the next quota to open up..
> 
> So people who are waiting for the 189 Visa grants shld have patience for timebeing.


++
Agreed, if applicants observe, this is the normal trend each year, grants slow down after May, and speed up end of the year.


----------



## andrew64

*grants*

Until totally there 5 people got their grants , but few from ICT sector i think


----------



## andrew64

redington said:


> Lodge Date: 26th March
> 
> Case officer requested additional documents which were uploaded on 20th June


Congrats bro may i know your job code . Thanks


----------



## Amuki

Congratulations to all the members who got the grant


----------



## Amuki

May I know what was your application status just before the Grant.


----------



## atmahesh

Dude, your signature is bigger than your comment. 



Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*
> 
> 
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​


----------



## rameshkd

Don't bother about delay mails. As per my conversation with DIBP it's sent to all those who inquire about the status. Hang-on until next Monday, you may then start calling them if you've completed 3 months. We've lot of visas in the bank now.


----------



## piyush1132003

redington said:


> Lodge Date: 26th March
> 
> Case officer requested additional documents which were uploaded on 20th June


Hello mate, what was your last status before grant ?

I am also in same situation, lodged on 3rf and submitted add doc on 9th may...
And when calling, getting answer as its still under progress.
Mine is showing assessment in progress.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## redington

Job Code: Engineering Manager (Engineers Australia)

Points: 70

IELTS: S:9, L:9, W:8, R:9


----------



## haseeb0703

rameshkd said:


> Don't bother about delay mails. As per my conversation with DIBP it's sent to all those who inquire about the status. Hang-on until next Monday, you may then start calling them if you've completed 3 months. We've lot of visas in the bank now.


well clearly people who didn't contact dibp received delay mails


----------



## Jeeten#80

Things have to be different for people to notice it.




atmahesh said:


> Dude, your signature is bigger than your comment.


----------



## redington

piyush1132003 said:


> Hello mate, what was your last status before grant ? I am also in same situation, lodged on 3rf and submitted add doc on 9th may... And when calling, getting answer as its still under progress. Mine is showing assessment in progress. Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


Yes I had the same status: Assessment in Progress before getting the grant email. The status does not matter much. 

As far as I think the assessing officer already knows or has made up his / her mind if they want to grant you the visa. If it's positive then they will do it very quickly now. If they still have some doubt your application will go back in the que. Now they have the slots available. They will send the grant where they are "absolutely" sure that all your documentation is lucid. Attention to detail is very critical for the officer to feel confident while granting the visa. If everything is straight and correct, there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## elbedewy

Why it is not organised for them ... only whi call them got the grant ... how they play it ??? Actually it makes us annoyed ... 
You could see a lot in april got grant while some in march still waiting without any reason ...


----------



## varundev

Jeeten#80 said:


> Things have to be different for people to notice it.


:confused2::confused2::confused2: :heh::heh::heh::heh:


----------



## redington

Another factor I think that may influence the grants is the occupation code and points. If your occupation code is such that there are several people waiting in que (even if your points are high) might delay the grant. If your occupation code is such that there aren't too many people who apply under that code and if your points are comparatively higher, the grant will come sooner. It would be logical for any country to want diversity in its immigrants. They would want occupations that to migrate more which are not too common or flooded with applicants and are there on the SOL at the same time.


----------



## lgucci

We notice you Jeteen, every day... you signature takes half the space of all the forum posts put together, it is IMPOSSIBLE not to notice you mate!



Jeeten#80 said:


> Things have to be different for people to notice it.


----------



## rahulsp

Called up DIBP, they informed 'no further documents are required from your side and CO will take a decision' no tims frame given. It's been more than 4 months..


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulations Sandy..... all the very best.

Enjoy the moment.

So, whats you next steps. Have you planned already.



sandygather said:


> Called them at 11:15 AM and got the grant email at 11:45 AM.
> 
> Best of Luck to all who are waiting
> 
> Applied: 5 Apr
> Final documents after CO request : 23 June
> Grant 1 July


----------



## redington

rahulsp said:


> Called up DIBP, they informed 'no further documents are required from your side and CO will take a decision' no tims frame given. It's been more than 4 months..


Your grant is on its way, trust me


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulation. All the very best for your further steps.

If possible do stay connected. Buzz a PM to me.



DeltaIndigoPapa said:


> Hi guys . got my PR today. Thank you all for all the help I got from this forum.


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulation. All the very best for your further steps.

Enjoy the moment.

Any thoughts on further course of action.

But today is party time.

If possible do stay connected. Buzz a PM to me.



redington said:


> Got the grant.


----------



## redington

Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ||| :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Thanks Jeeten

I really appreciate the time and efforts you take to reply to everyone on this forum. Hats off to you for doing this thankless job!

But I have one question - why don't you tell all these people who you reply to that ITS ALREADY THERE in this forum. People are lazy to research and then you motivate their laziness by replying the same thing so many times.

I agree one must reply to things or questions which have never been discussed or replied to earlier but why reply the same answer to so many people who have not taken the efforts to do some research?

Anyways that is your call.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## nicemathan

*Flood gates opened!!!*

Hi All,

Its good to see that the *GRANT* *flood gates* are open.

All the very best folks, who are expecting their grant since the last few months.

You are almost there.   

*Congratulations in advance.*


----------



## Amuki

rahulsp said:


> Called up DIBP, they informed 'no further documents are required from your side and CO will take a decision' no tims frame given. It's been more than 4 months..


Can you please tell me your application status? Mine is Application received and I ,applied on 1 march. This wait is really killing me now


----------



## xenafon12

*Let your content demand notice, not your signature*



Jeeten#80 said:


> Things have to be different for people to notice it.


*
Let your content demand notice, not your signature. Please free some space for eyes looking for information *


----------



## rameshkd

nicemathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its good to see that the *GRANT* *flood gates* are open.
> 
> All the very best folks, who are expecting their grant since the last few months.
> 
> You are almost there.
> 
> *Congratulations in advance.*


It's not floodgates, just a small tap


----------



## rameshkd

rahulsp said:


> Called up DIBP, they informed 'no further documents are required from your side and CO will take a decision' no tims frame given. It's been more than 4 months..


Same boat, though I know my application is undergoing external check. "Not anytime soon" was the answer I got about 3 weeks back. Next call, after I complete 4 months.


----------



## redington

Trust me there must be many people who would have got the grant today who are not active on this forum. People from other countries including Britain, China and several other European and South East Asian countries would have got grants today. I agree it's a flood. Only a tap on this forum!


----------



## xenafon12

*Stop it*



Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*
> 
> 
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​


Please stop taking to responsibility to congratulate anyone granted visa. If you have some information or question, post it. That's annoying to scroll all the page and see a same post from one person and not what you try to find.


----------



## rahulsp

Amuki said:


> Can you please tell me your application status? Mine is Application received and I ,applied on 1 march. This wait is really killing me now


Not sure how I can check that. I am going through an agent.


----------



## nicemathan

*Considering the drought period faced in the last several weeks, this is certainly great news or shall I say GRANT NEWS!!!... flooding is expected and there are good signs for it    *



rameshkd said:


> It's not floodgates, just a small tap


----------



## Amuki

rahulsp said:


> Not sure how I can check that. I am going through an agent.


Okay!! You may check the status by login your immigration a/c or you may directly ask your agent about it.


----------



## dars

rameshkd said:


> Same boat, though I know my application is undergoing external check. "Not anytime soon" was the answer I got about 3 weeks back. Next call, after I complete 4 months.


What's external check?


----------



## summi

redington said:


> Your grant is on its way, trust me



Hi Redington,

I am also waiting since 11 march 2015, No CO allocation and not any correspondence from DIBP.


----------



## rameshkd

dars said:


> What's external check?


DIBP forwards the application to Country specific Australian High Commission. The department at the High Commission then verifies the credentials of the applicant. It could be their occupations, education.


----------



## rameshkd

summi said:


> Hi Redington,
> 
> I am also waiting since 11 march 2015, No CO allocation and not any correspondence from DIBP.


Try your luck for a couple of days and call them if still no progress.


----------



## dars

rameshkd said:


> DIBP forwards the application to Country specific Australian High Commission. The department at the High Commission then verifies the credentials of the applicant. It could be their occupations, education.


I see. I am applying onshore and all my qualifications are obtained in Australia. I am not claiming any work experience points either. What's the chance that they refer me for external check?


----------



## summi

rameshkd said:


> Same boat, though I know my application is undergoing external check. "Not anytime soon" was the answer I got about 3 weeks back. Next call, after I complete 4 months.


HI rameshkd,

I am also in the same boat. Applied on 11th march and called them last week with same reply that you mentioned.I am also planning to call them after completion of 4 months.


----------



## rameshkd

vidhi81 said:


> Hello all
> Greeting of the day
> N congratulations who got grant on 1st day …
> I want to ask one question that I lodge my visa on 31st march 2015 n co officer assigned on 20th May 2015. Is it advisable to call dem n ask for visa grant or further process.????


You've waited long, hang on for a couple of days. The grants have started flowing only today, you may be in the queue already. If still not progress by next week, you can definitely call them.


----------



## redington

summi said:


> Hi Redington, I am also waiting since 11 march 2015, No CO allocation and not any correspondence from DIBP.


The reason I believed the grant was on its way for that user was because of what he had written of his conversation with the case officer. Usually that's what they say before issuing the grant


----------



## andy_gnr

rameshkd said:


> Try your luck for a couple of days and call them if still no progress.


What is the contact number of DIBP where you have called to check the status?


----------



## JK684

*Got Visa Grant !!!*

Hi All,

By GOD's grace I got the much anticipated Grant E-mail today:second::second:, at 12:12 pm IST. Thanks every one in this forum for their great help, especially guys like Mathan, Mainak, Jeeten and many others. Once again thanks to every one. Without the help from this fantastic forum, I could not have handled this visa application easily. and I strongly feel you dont need an agent if you have the information from this forum.


*IED - 28th April 2016*, looks like they didnt consider my FBI PCC's date while giving the IED , LOL...and that gives me some leeway 

Regards,
JK


----------



## tahirrehan

Good for you buddy. best of luck with the moving.



JK684 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By GOD's grace I got the much anticipated Grant E-mail today:second::second:, at 12:12 pm IST. Thanks every one in this forum for their great help, especially guys like Mathan, Mainak, Jeeten and many others. Once again thanks to every one. Without the help from this fantastic forum, I could not have handled this visa application easily. and I strongly feel you dont need an agent if you have the information from this forum.
> 
> 
> *IED - 28th April 2016*, looks like they didnt consider my FBI PCC's date while giving the IED , LOL...and that gives me some leeway
> 
> Regards,
> JK


----------



## Jeeten#80

+61731367000 when dialing from India.	

Keep your VISA application details handy before calling (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)




andy_gnr said:


> What is the contact number of DIBP where you have called to check the status?


----------



## tahirrehan

Hey Jeeten, is it a general number or specific to a certain team?




Jeeten#80 said:


> +61731367000 when dialing from India.
> 
> Keep your VISA application details handy before calling (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)


----------



## Amuki

Hi All,

I read on other sites that if someone's application is under internal and external checks it may take long to finalize the application. Time frame could range from 7 months - 2 years. I hope its not true and we all who are under these checks get the grant soon.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Well said *redington*!!!

This is human nature nothing can change it. Its up to every individual to understand and take next steps.


Moreover I just point them to my relevant posts and try NOT to re-post it.


IF we all *think or do alike* then no one is thinking !!!




redington said:


> Thanks Jeeten
> 
> I really appreciate the time and efforts you take to reply to everyone on this forum. Hats off to you for doing this thankless job!
> 
> But I have one question - why don't you tell all these people who you reply to that ITS ALREADY THERE in this forum. People are lazy to research and then you motivate their laziness by replying the same thing so many times.
> 
> I agree one must reply to things or questions which have never been discussed or replied to earlier but why reply the same answer to so many people who have not taken the efforts to do some research?
> 
> Anyways that is your call.
> 
> Just my 2 cents


----------



## CRHector

*Congratulation for all grants*

Congratulations for all people who received Grant! on the 1st date for the year 2015-2016.:lalala:

It is real motivation for people who walked heavily for last few months...

Pls do update the tracker so people not in this thread can also be happy and motivated.
Tracker : tinyurl.com/oldpws7


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulations JK684  savor the moment.

Do, buzz me a PM, to stay connected. 



JK684 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By GOD's grace I got the much anticipated Grant E-mail today:second::second:, at 12:12 pm IST. Thanks every one in this forum for their great help, especially guys like Mathan, Mainak, Jeeten and many others. Once again thanks to every one. Without the help from this fantastic forum, I could not have handled this visa application easily. and I strongly feel you dont need an agent if you have the information from this forum.
> 
> 
> *IED - 28th April 2016*, looks like they didnt consider my FBI PCC's date while giving the IED , LOL...and that gives me some leeway
> 
> Regards,
> JK


----------



## piyush1132003

Amuki said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I read on other sites that if someone's application is under internal and external checks it may take long to finalize the application. Time frame could range from 7 months - 2 years. I hope its not true and we all who are under these checks get the grant soon.


Same here, applied on 3rd march..and now waiting,

Hope this external check and all does not take much time.
Already 4 months completed

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## Jeeten#80

IMO..this is a board-line number, which would connect you to the relevant teams.






tahirrehan said:


> Hey Jeeten, is it a general number or specific to a certain team?


----------



## elbedewy

vidhi81 said:


> Hello all
> Greeting of the day
> N congratulations who got grant on 1st day …
> I want to ask one question that I lodge my visa on 31st march 2015 n co officer assigned on 20th May 2015. Is it advisable to call dem n ask for visa grant or further process.????


Same time line as yours ... 
Lodge on 31 march ..co on 20 may ..submit required docs on 4 june ... delay mail on 11 june ... 
If you call them tommorow let me know please ..also i will try to call them .


----------



## tahirrehan

Great. thanks for the reply




Jeeten#80 said:


> IMO..this is a board-line number, which would connect you to the relevant teams.


----------



## majorsinghcheema

JK684 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By GOD's grace I got the much anticipated Grant E-mail today:second::second:, at 12:12 pm IST. Thanks every one in this forum for their great help, especially guys like Mathan, Mainak, Jeeten and many others. Once again thanks to every one. Without the help from this fantastic forum, I could not have handled this visa application easily. and I strongly feel you dont need an agent if you have the information from this forum.
> 
> 
> *IED - 28th April 2016*, looks like they didnt consider my FBI PCC's date while giving the IED , LOL...and that gives me some leeway
> 
> Regards,
> JK


Congratulation.. best of luck for ur future......


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


JK684 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By GOD's grace I got the much anticipated Grant E-mail today:second::second:, at 12:12 pm IST. Thanks every one in this forum for their great help, especially guys like Mathan, Mainak, Jeeten and many others. Once again thanks to every one. Without the help from this fantastic forum, I could not have handled this visa application easily. and I strongly feel you dont need an agent if you have the information from this forum.
> 
> 
> *IED - 28th April 2016*, looks like they didnt consider my FBI PCC's date while giving the IED , LOL...and that gives me some leeway
> 
> Regards,
> JK


----------



## mx83

andrew64 said:


> Buddy when CO first time contacted you , did he asked the form 80 or later


my first contact was on 15 april and the last contact was on 28 May asking for form 80 filled and submitted


----------



## mahi31

Congratulations all who got golden mail today.. I am still waiting


----------



## rameshkd

Amuki said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I read on other sites that if someone's application is under internal and external checks it may take long to finalize the application. Time frame could range from 7 months - 2 years. I hope its not true and we all who are under these checks get the grant soon.


Don't think it's true. Even high risk countries don't take 2 years these days. Logically, I would assume the decision time don't exceed 6 months, this to provide the applicant with roughly 6-8 months time to make entry.
If the decision exceeds 1 year, then application will need to undergo medicals and PCC all over again.

I'll be devastated if it's true. In anticipation of the grant, I've kept a number of things on hold, including a switching over to a different role within the same organisation.


----------



## mx83

DeltaIndigoPapa said:


> Hi guys . got my PR today. Thank you all for all the help I got from this forum.


Congrats buddy, wish you all the best


----------



## andrew64

JK684 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By GOD's grace I got the much anticipated Grant E-mail today:second::second:, at 12:12 pm IST. Thanks every one in this forum for their great help, especially guys like Mathan, Mainak, Jeeten and many others. Once again thanks to every one. Without the help from this fantastic forum, I could not have handled this visa application easily. and I strongly feel you dont need an agent if you have the information from this forum.
> 
> 
> *IED - 28th April 2016*, looks like they didnt consider my FBI PCC's date while giving the IED , LOL...and that gives me some leeway
> 
> Regards,
> JK


Hi Bro first of all a big congrats . 

Would like to ask few things with you . One of my PCC was dated on Feb 2015 , i took it in advance since it takes 3 months and in this country i lived in very early months in last 10 years , with your case looks like they are not following PCC date for IED is it ? 

Another thing

in my medical it is like this 
Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.

does this means i dont need any additional tests bcos this got updated with in a day of medical , so not sure how they finalized it .


----------



## prforoz

So far for people who got the grant today the latest date of filing the application is 18th April.


----------



## tusharvatsa

rameshkd said:


> DIBP forwards the application to Country specific Australian High Commission. The department at the High Commission then verifies the credentials of the applicant. It could be their occupations, education.


Hi Ramesh, how long do you think this process would take, We received the verification call on 4th June (Visa applied on 8th April).

Just want to understand "When to Panic"!!!


----------



## Solidmac

How do one came to know that his case is referred for external check. Will they sent mail or will there be any status change. I filed on 13feb, co contact on 7april for payslips and appointment letter, submitted the same by next day. And after that long silence ... Got delay mail on 20may.... 

Confused???? Is it external check or just a normal delay.. It's been almost 4 months ...


----------



## help.for.pr

Congrats Bro!!!



JK684 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By GOD's grace I got the much anticipated Grant E-mail today:second::second:, at 12:12 pm IST. Thanks every one in this forum for their great help, especially guys like Mathan, Mainak, Jeeten and many others. Once again thanks to every one. Without the help from this fantastic forum, I could not have handled this visa application easily. and I strongly feel you dont need an agent if you have the information from this forum.
> 
> 
> *IED - 28th April 2016*, looks like they didnt consider my FBI PCC's date while giving the IED , LOL...and that gives me some leeway
> 
> Regards,
> JK


----------



## Amuki

rameshkd said:


> Don't think it's true. Even high risk countries don't take 2 years these days. Logically, I would assume the decision time don't exceed 6 months, this to provide the applicant with roughly 6-8 months time to make entry.
> If the decision exceeds 1 year, then application will need to undergo medicals and PCC all over again.
> 
> I'll be devastated if it's true. In anticipation of the grant, I've kept a number of things on hold, including a switching over to a different role within the same organisation.


Hi Ramesh, 

Even I want this not to be true. I hope we all get the Grant this week only. Actually after reading that information, I really got worried and thought of sharing this information here. 
Yeah, you are right that the visa time frame for people from high risk countries is about 1 year. But we are not from high risk country(then why us  ) But its really difficult to wait this much long.


----------



## andrew64

Solidmac said:


> How do one came to know that his case is referred for external check. Will they sent mail or will there be any status change. I filed on 13feb, co contact on 7april for payslips and appointment letter, submitted the same by next day. And after that long silence ... Got delay mail on 20may....
> 
> Confused???? Is it external check or just a normal delay.. It's been almost 4 months ...


how many points your claiming for work experience .


----------



## rameshkd

Solidmac said:


> How do one came to know that his case is referred for external check. Will they sent mail or will there be any status change. I filed on 13feb, co contact on 7april for payslips and appointment letter, submitted the same by next day. And after that long silence ... Got delay mail on 20may....
> 
> Confused???? Is it external check or just a normal delay.. It's been almost 4 months ...


You may never come to know if your application is on external check. When I called the last time, a kind lady answered my call and mentioned it to me. Couple of days later, my manager forwarded the mail he got from Aus high commission, asking him to endorse if my employment details were correct.


----------



## rameshkd

tusharvatsa said:


> Hi Ramesh, how long do you think this process would take, We received the verification call on 4th June (Visa applied on 8th April).
> 
> Just want to understand "When to Panic"!!!


Absolutely no idea. I don't know when my check began, but I do know my HR and Manager got a mail from High Commission on 17th Jun and they responded positively on 19th June. No updates since then. 
I plan to call DIBP on monday the 6th Jul


----------



## bharat_17an

sandygather said:


> Called them at 11:15 AM and got the grant email at 11:45 AM.
> 
> Best of Luck to all who are waiting
> 
> Applied: 5 Apr
> Final documents after CO request : 23 June
> Grant 1 July


I have applied on 3rd march still no sign of grant


----------



## rasa1311

Nearing 4 months , hope and pray for myself and for all, its been really long wait.


Regards


----------



## rahul.d

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandygather said:
> 
> 
> 
> Called them at 11:15 AM and got the grant email at 11:45 AM.
> 
> Best of Luck to all who are waiting
> 
> Applied: 5 Apr
> Final documents after CO request : 23 June
> Grant 1 July
Click to expand...

Hi jeetan...congrats to you and others too. Though I have applied through an agent for visa 489 But can you please through light on this. the last update is showing in my immi account is 4th june and after that form 1221 and 80 has been uploaded by agent on 17th june. There is no update on the first page of immi acount. Its showing last update 4 june and assesment in progress. My visa was filed on 1st april.


----------



## rahul.d

Its already 3 months today my visa has been filed. Should I ask my agent to call them or wait.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Congratulations to everyone who got their grants today
Best of luck to everybody waiting for their grant..hoping for a thursday full of grants


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for your greetings in advance. I'm yet to receive an VISA Invite.


Ask your agent to call DIBP and check with them.


You may also call THEM provided you have your VISA application details handy (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)

From India # 0061731367000 | +61731367000






rahul.d said:


> Hi jeetan...congrats to you and others too. Though I have applied through an agent for visa 489 But can you please through light on this. the last update is showing in my immi account is 4th june and after that form 1221 and 80 has been uploaded by agent on 17th june. There is no update on the first page of immi acount. Its showing last update 4 june and assesment in progress. My visa was filed on 1st april.


----------



## Solidmac

andrew64 said:


> how many points your claiming for work experience .


15 points... With more than 8years exp.

ACS result shows that they acknowledge my experience from August 2006 till December 2014.. 8years..

I am still working with same company I joined in 2008...
Also I am working since jan 2000 without any gap..


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

rahul.d said:


> Its already 3 months today my visa has been filed. Should I ask my agent to call them or wait.


Hi
As you already passed the 90 days processing period so you are well within your rights to enquire about your application status
Calling them will not affect your case processing but may lead to grant as can be seen in some cases here so go ahead and ask your agent to contact DIBP and give us good news soon


----------



## rkr1978

Solidmac said:


> 15 points... With more than 8years exp.
> 
> ACS result shows that they acknowledge my experience from August 2006 till December 2014.. 8years..
> 
> I am still working with same company I joined in 2008...
> Also I am working since jan 2000 without any gap..


hi solidmac,

saw most of your post

I think its time you call them up...

You were contacted by CO for payslips and appointment letters.

Just asking what did you upload after visa filing (before CO asked you) to prove your employment as it was 15 points.


----------



## piyush1132003

Okay, 
It seems there are 10s of people who are waiting for grant like me and have applied in month of Feb/Mar.
Lets stick together and pray to get our grants soon.

By the way, I checked with my managers and none has got any verification call.

Can someone with similar situation update about the same ?

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## Solidmac

rkr1978 said:


> hi solidmac,
> 
> saw most of your post
> 
> I think its time you call them up...
> 
> You were contacted by CO for payslips and appointment letters.
> 
> Just asking what did you upload after visa filing (before CO asked you) to prove your employment as it was 15 points.


I wanted to call... But my agent discourage calling. Also he held me responsible for sending mail and I turn getting delay mail. But the truth is I never mail the department. 

So that's why a bit scared to call...


----------



## mahi31

Ya hope we all will receive golden mail by this weekend. I filed on March 21


piyush1132003 said:


> Okay,
> It seems there are 10s of people who are waiting for grant like me and have applied in month of Feb/Mar.
> Lets stick together and pray to get our grants soon.
> 
> By the way, I checked with my managers and none has got any verification call.
> 
> Can someone with similar situation update about the same ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## rkr1978

Solidmac said:


> I wanted to call... But my agent discourage calling. Also he held me responsible for sending mail and I turn getting delay mail. But the truth is I never mail the department.
> 
> So that's why a bit scared to call...


you don't need to be mate....as your name suggest you are solid..be brave...

just wanted to know the other part of question ( documents you uploaded to prove employment proof that is 15 points before Co contacted) 

That will help us know why theres delay... Plus is the company CMM level 5 or ordinary company


----------



## Signils

Hi Piyush,

I am in the same boat. Team - GSM Brisbaine. Application lodged on 10th of March. 

Bank statement, payslips etc & Medical requested on 22nd April. Provided the same on 11th May. Delay mail on 21st May.

Since then.. silence. I called my ex-companies HR today, he says he hasn't been called or emailed.

I mailed my CO last night, waiting for a reply now.

I am originally from Afghanistan, wondering if that has anything to do with it.

Depressed, anxious and impatient :/ But hey, they say.. Good things come to those who wait /touchwood.


----------



## gagandeep2900

Applied 18th MARCH and still waiting.

Called them on 2nd june to Enquire and got this as reply over mail in PDF format.
"Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
been allocated for processing"

Wait wait and long wait.


----------



## Solidmac

rkr1978 said:


> you don't need to be mate....as your name suggest you are solid..be brave...
> 
> just wanted to know the other part of question ( documents you uploaded to prove employment proof that is 15 points before Co contacted)
> 
> That will help us know why theres delay... Plus is the company CMM level 5 or ordinary company


I submitted, my last 4 months salary slip for each year, appointment letter, few appraisal letters, company name change letter(the register name not the brand name), my assignment letters to UK, my compensation letter for last 3 quarter in he UK, my UK tax return as I am in the UK for past 3years on long term assignment. 

And of course the company is a big shot, not an ordinary one..


----------



## tusharvatsa

Signils said:


> Hi Piyush,
> 
> I am in the same boat. Team - GSM Brisbaine. Application lodged on 10th of March.
> 
> Bank statement, payslips etc & Medical requested on 22nd April. Provided the same on 11th May. Delay mail on 21st May.
> 
> Since then.. silence. I called my ex-companies HR today, he says he hasn't been called or emailed.
> 
> I mailed my CO last night, waiting for a reply now.
> 
> I am originally from Afghanistan, wondering if that has anything to do with it.
> 
> Depressed, anxious and impatient :/ But hey, they say.. Good things come to those who wait /touchwood.[/Q
> 
> 
> Afghanistan is a high-risk country, so the process takes longer than usual. Just keep your documentation perfect and hope for the best. There is no harm in calling DIBP to enquire.


----------



## Signils

Hi Tushar,

I know about problems faced by High Risk applicants, I created a thread earlier voicing my concerns about the wait period.

I would be absolutely mortified if the wait period extends to 2 YEARS! Like how our dear friend KitKaat and others are facing.

I couldn't let myself wait more than 1 year, I have a tremendous NEED to migrate, it's not just for pleasure or a 'change in weather' for me









If things begin to look bleek, should I apply for a Masters degree and go through the student visa way?


----------



## rkr1978

Solidmac said:


> I submitted, my last 4 months salary slip for each year, appointment letter, few appraisal letters, company name change letter(the register name not the brand name), my assignment letters to UK, my compensation letter for last 3 quarter in he UK, my UK tax return as I am in the UK for past 3years on long term assignment.
> 
> And of course the company is a big shot, not an ordinary one..


ideally it appears that you submitted rightly.. Mostly if the documents provided ( especially salary) covers entire range of your skilled occupation there is no issue. 

One more point to increase time, is generally if you work/travel in different foreign countries as I heard they do stringent character assessment to avoid terrorism threats

But since its a long time in your case, you should definitely call.


----------



## GireeshNair

*Gireesh Nair*

Hi Guys, received my grant today! Thanks a lot to everyone on expat forum for all the valuable information posted without which my journey would have been much more rough than it was ! I was waiting since 6th of Feb.


----------



## rahulsp

Got the grant


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ||| *




rahulsp said:


> Got the grant


----------



## debdut

rahulsp said:


> Got the grant


Congrats all who have received the GOLDEN e-mail today..


----------



## rahitab

*congrats.....*

Even I am waiting for golden email....


----------



## gdrao

Congrats for all the folks who received the golden mail.


----------



## firoz85

sandygather said:


> Called them at 11:15 AM and got the grant email at 11:45 AM.
> 
> Best of Luck to all who are waiting
> 
> Applied: 5 Apr
> Final documents after CO request : 23 June
> Grant 1 July


did you get a verification call ?


----------



## Amuki

rahulsp said:


> Got the grant


Oh Great!! Congratulations Rahul. Now pray for me as well


----------



## rasa1311

piyush1132003 said:


> Okay,
> It seems there are 10s of people who are waiting for grant like me and have applied in month of Feb/Mar.
> Lets stick together and pray to get our grants soon.
> 
> By the way, I checked with my managers and none has got any verification call.
> 
> Can someone with similar situation update about the same ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum



Sailing in same boat , i hope and pray we all get the grant soon !!

I personally believe no harm in calling but dont know if there will be any repurcussions !!

regards
Rahul


----------



## firoz85

redington said:


> Thanks Jeeten
> 
> I really appreciate the time and efforts you take to reply to everyone on this forum. Hats off to you for doing this thankless job!
> 
> But I have one question - why don't you tell all these people who you reply to that ITS ALREADY THERE in this forum. People are lazy to research and then you motivate their laziness by replying the same thing so many times.
> 
> I agree one must reply to things or questions which have never been discussed or replied to earlier but why reply the same answer to so many people who have not taken the efforts to do some research?
> 
> Anyways that is your call.
> 
> Just my 2 cents


You got manager written all over you bro .


----------



## vingeediv

rahulsp said:


> Got the grant


Rahul,

Congrats man 

is it comes in inbox or some says it might land in SPAM folder?

thanks


----------



## chikkubinil

When you lodge your application?


----------



## rahulsp

Jeeten#80 said:


> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​
> 
> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ||| *


Thank you


----------



## rahulsp

Amuki said:


> Oh Great!! Congratulations Rahul. Now pray for me as well


My prayers with you. I hope you get fast.


----------



## JK684

Thanks every one for your wishes. Best of luck to everybody who is waiting for their grant. Hope most of you folks get it in the next few days


----------



## redington

redington said:


> Your grant is on its way, trust me


Remember Rahul I had told you this morning that you will get the grant today based on what you said the co told you?

Anyways Congrats!


----------



## gursharan_007

JK684 said:


> Thanks every one for your wishes. Best of luck to everybody who is waiting for their grant. Hope most of you folks get it in the next few days


HI congratulation for the golden mail, 

Actually wanted to ask if any verification was carried out and if you had called them to confirm and then they sent the grant.


----------



## JK684

andrew64 said:


> Hi Bro first of all a big congrats .
> 
> Would like to ask few things with you . One of my PCC was dated on Feb 2015 , i took it in advance since it takes 3 months and in this country i lived in very early months in last 10 years , with your case looks like they are not following PCC date for IED is it ?
> 
> Another thing
> 
> in my medical it is like this
> Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> does this means i dont need any additional tests bcos this got updated with in a day of medical , so not sure how they finalized it .



*Andrew*, you are good to go reg. Medicals. nothing to worry about it. That is the usual status most of the folks get if no additional tests are required.

and reg. PCC, my FBI PCC is valid only till December 2015. I dont know whey they didnt consider that. My Indian PCC date was June 3rd, Medical date was April 24th (updated in the e-Medical system on April 28th). So I got IED as April 28th, 2016.

Need to check a similar case (as mine) to verify if there is any connection b/w the IED date and foreign PCC date. I cant comment on how they will handle your PCC date without enough details. And also confirm this is an expected result.

It looks like either they missed my FBI PCC date OR considered whichever is the earliest date between my medicals and India PCC date only. I will login to VEVO and verify my IED.


----------



## JK684

gursharan_007 said:


> HI congratulation for the golden mail,
> 
> Actually wanted to ask if any verification was carried out and if you had called them to confirm and then they sent the grant.


I guess there was no verification call. at least i didnt get one. And I dont know if my employer got a call from DIBP or not.

Today I e-mailed my CO (Adelaide team) @ 10:56 am IST asking whether any decision has been taken on my case or not. After that I got the Golden e-mail @ 12:12 pm IST. 

I dont know if that e-mail helped to expedite the grant or not.


----------



## mx83

rahulsp said:


> Got the grant


congrats mate, did you call them or something?

thanks,


----------



## vingeediv

chikkubinil said:


> When you lodge your application?


25th April


----------



## cocomart

JK684 said:


> I guess there was no verification call. at least i didnt get one. And I dont know if my employer got a call from DIBP or not.
> 
> Today I e-mailed my CO (Adelaide team) @ 10:56 am IST asking whether any decision has been taken on my case or not. After that I got the Golden e-mail @ 12:12 pm IST.
> 
> I dont know if that e-mail helped to expedite the grant or not.


Hi. When did you lodge ur visa. And date of additional docs required please


----------



## bharat_17an

Hello guys,

Did any person got the grant under 261311 skill category.


----------



## rahulsp

redington said:


> Remember Rahul I had told you this morning that you will get the grant today based on what you said the co told you?
> 
> Anyways Congrats!



Thank you  You were spot on with that comment. Yup when they say "they don't need anything from us" is usually a good sign.


----------



## kris299

Mate - Congrats on getting the email grant. Just 1 question. I have given all documents and the last document was medicals which was uploaded 20 days back. They also confirmed saying no other documents are pending from my side in an email and also told that "based on the Quota for every year only your application would be process" 

I am thinking when my file will be picked up ? Should I again mail them ? Will this offend them as they already told me to wait ??? I have 60 points. How many did you have ? I know first they look at the highest points and then come to the lowest points !


----------



## JK684

cocomart said:


> Hi. When did you lodge ur visa. And date of additional docs required please



Time line is in the signature. please check. 

And after CO was signed, she requested me to submit the PCC from PSK / Regional Passport Office, instead of the PCC (from district Police SP office) which I submitted initially.


----------



## kris299

Thanks. What is the "Delay email" I did not get that till now ?


----------



## summi

Hi guys,


The status of immi account is "application received" since 1 june 2015. I applied on 11th march, Since then there is no correspondence from DIBP yet. I have uploaded all the docs already at the time of lodging my application except form 80. Is there anything need to worry about? 
I have called them last week and they said my file is under process and they will update by email. But one thing happened is the medical status changed when i called them but they did not ask for any kind of document. 

I am so much worried..Any suggestion from you guys..?


----------



## msgforsunil

rameshkd said:


> Overall a good day, a number of people have got the grants.
> Hope the trend continues for others in the coming days.



Hi Ramesh,

Was your CV requested by CO? If yes, then under what category(type, evidence type and document type), did you uploaded the CV?

Appreciate, you early response.

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## JK684

kris299 said:


> Thanks. What is the "Delay email" I did not get that till now ?


I think now you may not get it (if you didnt get it so far) as the new financial year has started today.

see the details of the "Delay E-mail" which I got in the below post.
~
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-300.html#post7358761


----------



## redington

kris299 said:


> Mate - Congrats on getting the email grant. Just 1 question. I have given all documents and the last document was medicals which was uploaded 20 days back. They also confirmed saying no other documents are pending from my side in an email and also told that "based on the Quota for every year only your application would be process" I am thinking when my file will be picked up ? Should I again mail them ? Will this offend them as they already told me to wait ??? I have 60 points. How many did you have ? I know first they look at the highest points and then come to the lowest points !


If you have already mailed them and have got an answer, call them to recheck. There is no question of irritation, its their job to assist you (unless you go extreme and call or mail them everyday). Keep a gap of a few working days between mailing and calling


----------



## kris299

Ok, I dint know this is called Delay email. I GOT THIS email few days back.


----------



## kris299

BELOW IS THE EXACT EMAIL I GOT FEW DAYS BACK 
_
Dear XXX,

Your application for a subclass 189 visa is nearing finalisation. You are not required to provide any further documents. Kindly refer to the
information below and rest assured that the case will be finalised as soon as practicable:

The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa 
category are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client 
service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for this category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means 
processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category 
during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the 
likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application 
processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.

Yours sincerely
CXXXX 
Position No XXXXX
GSM Adelaide
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Telephone Offshore clients: XXXX Onshore clients: XXXX
Email XXXXX.gov.au_


----------



## ManpreetK

Hi expats,

Can you please share the no. where i can call DIBP from India and check for the status of application.

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## KeeDa

ManpreetK said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> Can you please share the no. where i can call DIBP from India and check for the status of application.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manpreet


+61 731 367 000

Have your TRN in front of you. You will need to mention that during the call.


----------



## ManpreetK

KeeDa said:


> +61 731 367 000
> 
> Have your TRN in front of you. You will need to mention that during the call.


Thank you so much KeeDa for your prompt reply.
Planning to call them tomorrow morning. India 5:30 am should be fine ..Right.


----------



## Sameer1626

sandygather said:


> Called them at 11:15 AM and got the grant email at 11:45 AM.
> 
> Best of Luck to all who are waiting
> 
> Applied: 5 Apr
> Final documents after CO request : 23 June
> Grant 1 July


All the best mate for all your future endeavors!!


----------



## Sameer1626

mandy2137 said:


> I haven't found my job code 261312 in CSOL but present in SOL. Can we still apply for 190 or we have to wait for State's occupation list.


If your job code is under sol then you can apply for 189 which is much better than 190.

All the best mate!!


----------



## Sameer1626

deltaindigopapa said:


> hi guys . Got my pr today. Thank you all for all the help i got from this forum.


*congratulations buddy!!*


----------



## Sameer1626

t2gaurav said:


> thanks. Calling the number does help. Got my grant in 15 mins after calling
> 
> thanks all for the help.
> 
> Application date 11 april 2015.
> Grant date 1 july 2015.


*congrats mate!!

All the best*


----------



## KeeDa

ManpreetK said:


> Thank you so much KeeDa for your prompt reply.
> Planning to call them tomorrow morning. India 5:30 am should be fine ..Right.


Yes, should be fine. The earlier you call (anytime after 03:30 IST), the less you wait on the line. But, you never know- its all luck when it comes to wait times. All the best.


----------



## Sameer1626

jk684 said:


> hi all,
> 
> by god's grace i got the much anticipated grant e-mail today:second::second:, at 12:12 pm ist. Thanks every one in this forum for their great help, especially guys like mathan, mainak, jeeten and many others. Once again thanks to every one. Without the help from this fantastic forum, i could not have handled this visa application easily. And i strongly feel you dont need an agent if you have the information from this forum.
> 
> 
> *ied - 28th april 2016*, looks like they didnt consider my fbi pcc's date while giving the ied :d, lol...and that gives me some leeway
> 
> regards,
> jk


*congratulations mate!!*


----------



## Sameer1626

rahulsp said:


> got the grant


*congrats mate.....

All the best!!*


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulations buddy.

Enjoy enjoy...... any thoughts on further plans.



rahulsp said:


> Got the grant


----------



## firoz85

Congrats everybody on the grants . Wish you all the very best and please do stay involved in this goodness of sharing information.

I'm a bit worried , i applied on 7th April and uploaded all the documents except my wife's PCC which was delayed . It was uploaded on 25th June whilst all other documents such as Form80 and CV was uploaded on 17th June. 

My wife had her US visa revoked on her second visa to the states for unknown reasons. Wondering if that will be an issue or will cause a delay. Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## redington

firoz85 said:


> Congrats everybody on the grants . Wish you all the very best and please do stay involved in this goodness of sharing information. I'm a bit worried , i applied on 7th April and uploaded all the documents except my wife's PCC which was delayed . It was uploaded on 25th June whilst all other documents such as Form80 and CV was uploaded on 17th June. My wife had her US visa revoked on her second visa to the states for unknown reasons. Wondering if that will be an issue or will cause a delay. Appreciate your feedback.


I don't think US visa should have anything to do with this unless you have mentioned it somewhere in your application.


----------



## JK684

*Regarding Initial Entry Date*

Folks, It looks like either DIBP missed my FBI PCC date or genuinely considered my Indian PCC / Medical date and gave a longer IED (IED is *28th April 2016*). I got the FBI PCC in December 2014 when I was still in U.S. (actually applied for FBI report for Canada FSW) , and I left US by mid of March 2015. All these travel details were mentioned in my address history in Form 80.

Should I check with them regarding this ? I know asking them about this might be a blunder and could back fire  , so may be I won't.

Please give your opinion reg. if this will be an issue If I travel to Australia only by 2016 and not before that. Thanks.

I already discussed this with our forum guy Mathan and he mentioned that this might be an administrative over look.


----------



## JK684

Sameer1626 said:


> *congratulations mate!!*


Thanks Sameer. Hope you also get your grant soon 


And Congratulations to all the other folks who got Visa Grant today , Best of Luck for your future plans as well !!


----------



## rajayasir

Eagerly waiting. ...... applied on 11 may.
Before the weekend or next week we might have the turn! !!!!!!


----------



## firoz85

redington said:


> I don't think US visa should have anything to do with this unless you have mentioned it somewhere in your application.


Yep I did mention it . There is border sharing information between these countries so its more harmful not to share. I did however attach all correspondences with US departments regarding it. Further more its just for my wife and not me-who is the primary applicant


----------



## atmahesh

rajayasir said:


> Eagerly waiting. ...... applied on 11 may.
> Before the weekend or next week we might have the turn! !!!!!!


Will call tomorrow


----------



## rajayasir

atmahesh said:


> Will call tomorrow


Sure


----------



## lgucci

I've called immigration before regarding the IED and the validity of the PCC (mine is from August-2014), and I was told by a CO that they have the discretion to extend the IED beyond the validity of the PCC's and medical checks. So I don't think you have anything to worry about, this seems to be a normal practice for them. 

By the way, congrats on your grant! 

lgucci




JK684 said:


> Folks, It looks like either DIBP missed my FBI PCC date or genuinely considered my Indian PCC / Medical date and gave a longer IED (IED is *28th April 2016*). I got the FBI PCC in December 2014 when I was still in U.S. (actually applied for FBI report for Canada FSW) , and I left US by mid of March 2015. All these travel details were mentioned in my address history in Form 80.
> 
> Should I check with them regarding this ? I know asking them about this might be a blunder and could back fire  , so may be I won't.
> 
> Please give your opinion reg. if this will be an issue If I travel to Australia only by 2016 and not before that. Thanks.
> 
> I already discussed this with our forum guy Mathan and he mentioned that this might be an administrative over look.


----------



## elbedewy

is it only one phone number to Adelaide team co ?? or there is more than number....


----------



## dars

kris299 said:


> BELOW IS THE EXACT EMAIL I GOT FEW DAYS BACK
> _
> Dear XXX,
> 
> Your application for a subclass 189 visa is nearing finalisation. You are not required to provide any further documents. Kindly refer to the
> information below and rest assured that the case will be finalised as soon as practicable:
> 
> The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa
> category are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client
> service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for this category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means
> processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category
> during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the
> likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application
> processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> CXXXX
> Position No XXXXX
> GSM Adelaide
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> Telephone Offshore clients: XXXX Onshore clients: XXXX
> Email XXXXX.gov.au_


What's the phone number for onshore clients? Thank you.


----------



## gursharan_007

Called them, They said I will hear from them this month. standard answer


----------



## dars

gursharan_007 said:


> Called them, They said I will hear from them this month. standard answer


Update us if you got the grant today!


----------



## atmahesh

gursharan_007 said:


> Called them, They said I will hear from them this month. standard answer


Same answer to my call.


----------



## msgforsunil

dars said:


> Update us if you got the grant today!


Can you please update your signature?


----------



## dars

msgforsunil said:


> Can you please update your signature?


I do have a signature. I replied on my mobile this morning and it does not include the signature when replying on the phone.


----------



## Millicent

It will be a big sin if I do not comment on this Forum.I became an addict filled with hopes and aspirations.I learnt a whole lot and it has finally paid off.I and my beautiful family got our golden grant today!!!I give glory to God Almighty and I wish you all success with your applications.
Application lodged April 14,2015
All docs and medical concluded as at:30 April 2015
Delay mail:June 1,2015
Grant:Less than 5mins after phone call today July 2,2015
#To God be the Glory


----------



## Millicent

It will be a big sin if I do not comment on this Forum.I became an addict filled with hopes and aspirations.I learnt a whole lot and it has finally paid off.I and my beautiful family got our golden grant today!!!I give glory to God Almighty and I wish you all success with your applications.
Application lodged:April 14,2015
All docs and medical concluded as at:30 April 2015
Delay mail:June 1,2015
Grant:Less than 5mins after phone call today July2,2015
#To God be the Glory


----------



## Amuki

Hi Guys,

Finally got the GRANT. The long wait comes to an end. I called them and they said your application has been finalized and you should expect to hear today. And I received the mail in next 10 minutes. 

ACS Submitted : 21-Jan-2015
ACS clear : 21-Jan-2015
EOI Invitation : 27-Feb-2015 
Visa Lodge : 1-Mar-2015
Medical : 7-Mar-2015
PCC- 1-Apr-2015
Form 80 : 18-Apr-2015
Received Verification call for occupation : 1-June-2015 
Visa Granted : 2-July-2015

Have not been contacted by CO.


----------



## kris299

All, Got a mail from them saying "The status of this transaction has been updated" 
Any idea what this means ? I am not able to login to IMMI ACC and check !!!


----------



## dars

kris299 said:


> All, Got a mail from them saying "The status of this transaction has been updated"
> Any idea what this means ? I am not able to login to IMMI ACC and check !!!


Did you call up and ask?


----------



## kris299

No Just checked my email and got this. 

ALL of people who got the Grant .... Is this the last thing u need to get ? 
Once u get this ........can u fly as soon as possible to Aus ?
Can u put down ur papers after u get the grant ? I am waiting to drop my papers after i get the Grant....thats why i am asking guys !!


----------



## Ausvisitor

Hi,

I got direct grant today. VISA lodge date was April 14th. Thanks everyone in the forum for your support.All the Best to all of you.


----------



## dars

Ausvisitor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got direct grant today. VISA lodge date was April 14th. Thanks everyone in the forum for your support.All the Best to all of you.


Did you call them to chase them up before getting grant?


----------



## kris299

Boss..congrats...can u cut and paste the Grant email (u can remove all personal details) 
Can u ? please ?


----------



## kris299

AUS VISITOR? 

Did u get an email like this today before gettng the grant mail ? 
Reference Number EXXXXXXXXX : The status of this transaction has been updated. Log in to your ImmiAccount for details. Do not reply to this message.


----------



## dars

kris299 said:


> AUS VISITOR?
> 
> Did u get an email like this today before gettng the grant mail ?
> Reference Number EXXXXXXXXX : The status of this transaction has been updated. Log in to your ImmiAccount for details. Do not reply to this message.


You need to log in to your immi account to check


----------



## mx83

Millicent said:


> It will be a big sin if I do not comment on this Forum.I became an addict filled with hopes and aspirations.I learnt a whole lot and it has finally paid off.I and my beautiful family got our golden grant today!!!I give glory to God Almighty and I wish you all success with your applications.
> Application lodged:April 14,2015
> All docs and medical concluded as at:30 April 2015
> Delay mail:June 1,2015
> Grant:Less than 5mins after phone call today July2,2015
> #To God be the Glory



Congrats buddy, what is the number that you have called?


----------



## kris299

I know.. But I cant, as my immi acc login details are with my stupid Agent..and he wont share it with me. 
So i am badly dependent on him and cant check till 10 am today !!


----------



## kenda

Hi All,

Just received Grant Letter now. Feeling so happy. 

Below is my timeline:

30 Dec 2014: PTE (after 2 times of 0.5 ielts short)
14 Jan 2015: Docs sent for external auditor assessment
13 Mar 2015: Positive
27 Mar 2015: Invited
20 Apr 2015: PR lodged
1 June 2015: CO contact request for Medical Check and Original Copy of Some Document
28 June 2015: CO advised application would be finalized by middle July
2 JULY 2015: Granted.


----------



## kris299

Congrats mate... 
Did u get an email like this today before gettng the grant mail ? 
Reference Number EXXXXXXXXX : The status of this transaction has been updated. Log in to your ImmiAccount for details. Do not reply to this message.

Please reply !


----------



## dars

kenda said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received Grant Letter now. Feeling so happy.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 30 Dec 2014: PTE (after 2 times of 0.5 ielts short)
> 14 Jan 2015: Docs sent for external auditor assessment
> 13 Mar 2015: Positive
> 27 Mar 2015: Invited
> 20 Apr 2015: PR lodged
> 1 June 2015: CO contact request for Medical Check and Original Copy of Some Document
> 28 June 2015: CO advised application would be finalized by middle July
> 2 JULY 2015: Granted.


Did you call up and chase them up?


----------



## lilyle_91

Ausvisitor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got direct grant today. VISA lodge date was April 14th. Thanks everyone in the forum for your support.All the Best to all of you.


Congrats mate. Did you get CO or any changes in your application status? I applied in 9th April but have not heard anything from them and my application status is always "application received. So worries now mate. Anyway, congrats!


----------



## kenda

I got email from auto-letter with below first line:

This email regarding your application is automatically generated.

After that, it comes with separate PR email for each applicant. Then an email states that EOI has been removed.


----------



## kenda

No, I haven't called.


----------



## andy_gnr

Jeeten#80 said:


> +61731367000 when dialing from India.
> 
> Keep your VISA application details handy before calling (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)


Thanks Jeeten for the number. I called them up today morning at 9:30 am AET, and got the grant mail at 10:00 am AET 
Calling really helps. Best of luck to all who are waiting for the Grant. You can try your luck by calling them as well.


----------



## dars

andy_gnr said:


> Thanks Jeeten for the number. I called them up today morning at 9:30 am AET, and got the grant mail at 10:00 am AET
> Calling really helps. Best of luck to all who are waiting for the Grant. You can try your luck by calling them as well.


More details about your application please. (date submitted, any CO contact, etc.)


----------



## firoz85

andy_gnr said:


> Thanks Jeeten for the number. I called them up today morning at 9:30 am AET, and got the grant mail at 10:00 am AET
> Calling really helps. Best of luck to all who are waiting for the Grant. You can try your luck by calling them as well.


Please share your timeline


----------



## lilyle_91

andy_gnr said:


> Thanks Jeeten for the number. I called them up today morning at 9:30 am AET, and got the grant mail at 10:00 am AET
> Calling really helps. Best of luck to all who are waiting for the Grant. You can try your luck by calling them as well.


I am not so sure if I can call them coz I am dependent applicant. And what should I start the conversation with them? What information I need to provide them (passport No. or etc? Congrats on your grant. Thanks


----------



## thelostone

Congrats to all those who received their grant.
Best wishes for all those who are still waiting. I hope the limbo ends soon.


----------



## Sameer1626

kenda said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received Grant Letter now. Feeling so happy.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 30 Dec 2014: PTE (after 2 times of 0.5 ielts short)
> 14 Jan 2015: Docs sent for external auditor assessment
> 13 Mar 2015: Positive
> 27 Mar 2015: Invited
> 20 Apr 2015: PR lodged
> 1 June 2015: CO contact request for Medical Check and Original Copy of Some Document
> 28 June 2015: CO advised application would be finalized by middle July
> 2 JULY 2015: Granted.


*a many congratulations to yo mate.......

All the very best for your future*


----------



## Sameer1626

andy_gnr said:


> Thanks Jeeten for the number. I called them up today morning at 9:30 am AET, and got the grant mail at 10:00 am AET
> Calling really helps. Best of luck to all who are waiting for the Grant. You can try your luck by calling them as well.


*CONGRATULATIONS AND CELEBRATIONS !!lane:*


----------



## piyush1132003

March applicants : any updates ? 

I already called up yesterday and got same generic reply that in progress.

Did anyone of you got some updates ?

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## kris299

Andy, Congrats !


----------



## kris299

All,

is this grant the final letter. After this can u book ur tickets and travel ??


----------



## thelostone

piyush1132003 said:


> March applicants : any updates ?
> 
> I already called up yesterday and got same generic reply that in progress.
> 
> Did anyone of you got some updates ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


No news here. CO asked for med early may and then nothing, not even delay mail or anything. I will try calling today to see if I can get some news.
Generic replies are the worst, I hope they give some indication of what is going on, or a grant hopefully.


----------



## Pradip11

kenda said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received Grant Letter now. Feeling so happy.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 30 Dec 2014: PTE (after 2 times of 0.5 ielts short)
> 14 Jan 2015: Docs sent for external auditor assessment
> 13 Mar 2015: Positive
> 27 Mar 2015: Invited
> 20 Apr 2015: PR lodged
> 1 June 2015: CO contact request for Medical Check and Original Copy of Some Document
> 28 June 2015: CO advised application would be finalized by middle July
> 2 JULY 2015: Granted.


CONGRATS BROTHER>>>>>I APPLIED APRIL 24th<<<<<HOPE I AM NOT FAR BEHIND>>>>>>>


----------



## piyush1132003

thelostone said:


> No news here. CO asked for med early may and then nothing, not even delay mail or anything. I will try calling today to see if I can get some news.
> Generic replies are the worst, I hope they give some indication of what is going on, or a grant hopefully.


Call them now, don't wait.
People are getting grant like anything after calling.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## ice_cool

andy_gnr said:


> Thanks Jeeten for the number. I called them up today morning at 9:30 am AET, and got the grant mail at 10:00 am AET
> Calling really helps. Best of luck to all who are waiting for the Grant. You can try your luck by calling them as well.


I have just called gsm brisbabe now and the person told that your application is on the verge of finalization and no more details required. Hopefully you will recieve the decision in the next week soon. 

I must say that he was very soft spoken and replied in a true serviced manner.

Lets see whether I recieve grant within half an hour as per the claims made by other members 

All the very best to all who are waiting for their grant and congrats to all who have already recieved.


----------



## rasa1311

Hi All,

First of all i would like to thank you all for all your support and valuable inputs from time to time.

I have good news to share with all on this forum, finally i have got GRANT, though i am yet to see the Grant Letter as it is sent to my agents e-mail address, but my immi account says : Finalised and then i go inside i see as Granted.

I must say calling processing centre definitely helps if your application is decision ready , as i called them 30 mins ago and 15 minutes post that i got status update as finalized .

0061731367000.


Look at my signature, if you have any questions in regards to timelines. !!.

All the best guys .


Regards
Rahul Saluja


----------



## gnshprasath

Hello has anyone applying with a 60 points as a developer programmer got their visa grant ? If so when was the EOI submitted

Please let me know


----------



## frank16

Finally, I got the grant today. Had to call them twice. First CO just gave me general answer, he told me that the new FY has just started so wait for couple of weeks. He didn't even ask me my details. Second CO was nice. She explained to me that my application was on hold because of the end of FY, and the new FY has began so she could make a decision. She told me to wait for the email and after I hang up, tada! The grant email! I would like to thank this forum for all the valuable information and I wish a very good luck for those who are waiting.


----------



## rameshkd

frank16 said:


> Finally, I got the grant today. Had to call them twice. First CO just gave me general answer, he told me that the new FY has just started so wait for couple of weeks. He didn't even ask me my details. Second CO was nice. She explained to me that my application was on hold because of the end of FY, and the new FY has began so she could make a decision. She told me to wait for the email and after I hang up, tada! The grant email! I would like to thank this forum for all the valuable information and I wish a very good luck for those who are waiting.


Congratulations mate.


----------



## rameshkd

rasa1311 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all i would like to thank you all for all your support and valuable inputs from time to time.
> 
> I have good news to share with all on this forum, finally i have got GRANT, though i am yet to see the Grant Letter as it is sent to my agents e-mail address, but my immi account says : Finalised and then i go inside i see as Granted.
> 
> I must say calling processing centre definitely helps if your application is decision ready , as i called them 30 mins ago and 15 minutes post that i got status update as finalized .
> 
> 0061731367000.
> 
> 
> Look at my signature, if you have any questions in regards to timelines. !!.
> 
> All the best guys .
> 
> 
> Regards
> Rahul Saluja


Congratulations mate. Agree with you, if you're well over 3 months no harm in calling, if it's under 3 months they read out the script of standard processing times.


----------



## plug007

Hi Dear Forum Members,
Am very happy today to announce finally we have received Golden Grant Mail today @ 7:45 IST.
Received Grant within 5 min of giving call to IMMI team. Calling did help in my case.

Visa Lodge Date: 28-Mar
Grant Date: 2-Jul
IED: 13-Mar-2016

All the best for all who are in queue and you will hear +ve news soon.


----------



## Vinay Dubey

Hello All,

I also got the grant today. Not able to see the content though. Juat call the migration department at the number posted in this thread. Be polite, greet them and they will definately update the status almost immediately. Just few seconds after talking to her i refreshed the page and it shows "finalized". Hope all of us get thr grant by tomorrow eod.

Best of luck to everyone out here who had been so supportive and informative.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## Steven75

kris299 said:


> I know.. But I cant, as my immi acc login details are with my stupid Agent..and he wont share it with me.
> So i am badly dependent on him and cant check till 10 am today !!


Hello Kris, you can still check. Your agent must have send you an email with the payment receipt or the confirmation email when the visa was logded. You will see a TRN number on that. Use that TRN number to register in the IMMI account. 

I did the same, agents can be a pain 

Good Luck


----------



## cafe83

Got the grant today!
Thanks everyone for sharing their experiences...I called the 0731367000 number just today morning and they told me I will be notified in a few hours. A couple of hours later got it! So I think calling them helps to speed things up.
All the best for everyone who are still waiting...You will get it soon!


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Congratulations to all those who got Visa grant. 

Please update the tracker.....

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...haring#gid=277

http://tinyurl.com/oldpws7


----------



## TanuPatel

*Grant it is !!*

Hi all, taking a bit of space and time, to inform all of you guys that I have finally got the Grant today on 2-July! :first: 

I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for making the Visa process simple and fast (specially when done without any agent).

P.S: I had called the DIBP number and a super cool guy name Michael responded saying my app is finalized and he will send a mail within half an hour - and so he did :tea:.


----------



## rameshkd

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Yes!! Yes!! Yes!! it's here. :second:

Finally, a dream takes shape after 4 years, through failures, delays & obnoxious long waits.:boxing:

I called DIBP about 5 mins back, a very kind lady (probably kindest) answered the call and straightaway asked for my application details.
I was kept on hold for an anxious 8 mins, then she says "your application is finalized, you'll receive your grant letter shortly". yay!!

I've also checked my Immi account for confirmation, what's interesting my grant date is 28/04/15(i was asked for additional docs on this day) while wife's grant date is 02/07.
The "view grant letter" doesn't work for me.

A big thank-you :hail::hail: to all the members of this forum for their help and encouragement.


----------



## captain_hoomi

Please answer my question. I haven't claimed any points for my work experience as ACS has deducted everything! Is there a chance that the embassy performs a verification check for my job information?


----------



## thelostone

rameshkd said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Yes!! Yes!! Yes!! it's here. :second:
> 
> Finally, a dream takes shape after 4 years, through failures, delays & obnoxious long waits.:boxing:
> 
> I called DIBP about 5 mins back, a very kind lady (probably kindest) answered the call and straightaway asked for my application details.
> I was kept on hold for an anxious 8 mins, then she says "your application is finalized, you'll receive your grant letter shortly". yay!!
> 
> I've also checked my Immi account for confirmation, what's interesting my grant date is 28/04/15(i was asked for additional docs on this day) while wife's grant date is 02/07.
> The "view grant letter" doesn't work for me.
> 
> A big thank-you :hail::hail: to all the members of this forum for their help and encouragement.


Congrats mate. Best wishes.
I'm still behind the line, it has become quite busy.


----------



## lilyle_91

rameshkd said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Yes!! Yes!! Yes!! it's here. :second:
> 
> Finally, a dream takes shape after 4 years, through failures, delays & obnoxious long waits.:boxing:
> 
> I called DIBP about 5 mins back, a very kind lady (probably kindest) answered the call and straightaway asked for my application details.
> I was kept on hold for an anxious 8 mins, then she says "your application is finalized, you'll receive your grant letter shortly". yay!!
> 
> I've also checked my Immi account for confirmation, what's interesting my grant date is 28/04/15(i was asked for additional docs on this day) while wife's grant date is 02/07.
> The "view grant letter" doesn't work for me.
> 
> A big thank-you :hail::hail: to all the members of this forum for their help and encouragement.


Did you call from onshore or offshore. What phone number did you call and what detail did you need to provide to ask them about the application? Thanks.


----------



## rameshkd

lilyle_91 said:


> Did you call from onshore or offshore. What phone number did you call and what detail did you need to provide to ask them about the application? Thanks.


I called from India +61731367000. All I had to say was " has DIBP started rolling our grants in the new year". Then I provided my Application Id, name, DOB & email as in the application.


----------



## captain_hoomi

So many grants are coming. Congrats to everyone who got the golden email.


----------



## gagandeep2900

CONGRATULATIONS BUDDY!!!!... Your grant has given me a ray of hope also. 

U being a Lucky caller ..because when i called in morning, it was a same reply that routine checks are going on and cant give any tentative date. 

Anyways enjoy ur day.







QUOTE=rameshkd;7536537]:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: es!! Yes!! Yes!! it's here. :second:

Finally, a dream takes shape after 4 years, through failures, delays & obnoxious long waits.:boxing:

I called DIBP about 5 mins back, a very kind lady (probably kindest) answered the call and straightaway asked for my application details.
I was kept on hold for an anxious 8 mins, then she says "your application is finalized, you'll receive your grant letter shortly". yay!!

I've also checked my Immi account for confirmation, what's interesting my grant date is 28/04/15(i was asked for additional docs on this day) while wife's grant date is 02/07.
The "view grant letter" doesn't work for me.

A big thank-you :hail::hail: to all the members of this forum for their help and encouragement.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rasa1311

rameshkd said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Yes!! Yes!! Yes!! it's here. :second:
> 
> Finally, a dream takes shape after 4 years, through failures, delays & obnoxious long waits.:boxing:
> 
> I called DIBP about 5 mins back, a very kind lady (probably kindest) answered the call and straightaway asked for my application details.
> I was kept on hold for an anxious 8 mins, then she says "your application is finalized, you'll receive your grant letter shortly". yay!!
> 
> I've also checked my Immi account for confirmation, what's interesting my grant date is 28/04/15(i was asked for additional docs on this day) while wife's grant date is 02/07.
> The "view grant letter" doesn't work for me.
> 
> A big thank-you :hail::hail: to all the members of this forum for their help and encouragement.



Wohooooo Congrats Ramesh , all the best to who all are waiting !!!!


----------



## Steven75

Hello Gagan,

When did you lodge your Visa??





gagandeep2900 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS BUDDY!!!!... Your grant has given me a ray of hope also.
> 
> U being a Lucky caller ..because when i called in morning, it was a same reply that routine checks are going on and cant give any tentative date.
> 
> Anyways enjoy ur day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=rameshkd;7536537]:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: es!! Yes!! Yes!! it's here. :second:
> 
> Finally, a dream takes shape after 4 years, through failures, delays & obnoxious long waits.:boxing:
> 
> I called DIBP about 5 mins back, a very kind lady (probably kindest) answered the call and straightaway asked for my application details.
> I was kept on hold for an anxious 8 mins, then she says "your application is finalized, you'll receive your grant letter shortly". yay!!
> 
> I've also checked my Immi account for confirmation, what's interesting my grant date is 28/04/15(i was asked for additional docs on this day) while wife's grant date is 02/07.
> The "view grant letter" doesn't work for me.
> 
> A big thank-you :hail::hail: to all the members of this forum for their help and encouragement.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## rameshkd

captain_hoomi said:


> Please answer my question. I haven't claimed any points for my work experience as ACS has deducted everything! Is there a chance that the embassy performs a verification check for my job information?


It cannot be answered with certainty if DIBP will perform an external check. To my knowledge they pick applications at random or if you're from a high risk country or working in a sensitive field of work etc.


----------



## boris.b

got grant today after calling DIBP
lodge date is 8th May
other details are in google sheet tracker - nickname boris.b

Many thanks to all you on this forum!


----------



## lilyle_91

boris.b said:


> got grant today after calling DIBP
> lodge date is 8th May
> other details are in google sheet tracker - nickname boris.b
> 
> Many thanks to all you on this forum!


Hey Congrats. Cant believe that so many people got grant today. I am going to call them now. Do you have phone number of DIBP from onshore? I am dependent applicant so not so sure if I am eligible to ask about the application. Thanks


----------



## dars

For those who called, how long approximately was the holding time before someone picks up?


----------



## Sameer1626

frank16 said:


> Finally, I got the grant today. Had to call them twice. First CO just gave me general answer, he told me that the new FY has just started so wait for couple of weeks. He didn't even ask me my details. Second CO was nice. She explained to me that my application was on hold because of the end of FY, and the new FY has began so she could make a decision. She told me to wait for the email and after I hang up, tada! The grant email! I would like to thank this forum for all the valuable information and I wish a very good luck for those who are waiting.


*A many congratulations to you mate....*

All the very best for your future.....lane:


----------



## Sameer1626

rameshkd said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Yes!! Yes!! Yes!! it's here. :second:
> 
> Finally, a dream takes shape after 4 years, through failures, delays & obnoxious long waits.:boxing:
> 
> I called DIBP about 5 mins back, a very kind lady (probably kindest) answered the call and straightaway asked for my application details.
> I was kept on hold for an anxious 8 mins, then she says "your application is finalized, you'll receive your grant letter shortly". yay!!
> 
> I've also checked my Immi account for confirmation, what's interesting my grant date is 28/04/15(i was asked for additional docs on this day) while wife's grant date is 02/07.
> The "view grant letter" doesn't work for me.
> 
> A big thank-you :hail::hail: to all the members of this forum for their help and encouragement.


*A many congratulations to you mate....*

All the very best for your future.....lane:

Finally a long wait has paid up......:boxing:


----------



## Sameer1626

rasa1311 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all i would like to thank you all for all your support and valuable inputs from time to time.
> 
> I have good news to share with all on this forum, finally i have got GRANT, though i am yet to see the Grant Letter as it is sent to my agents e-mail address, but my immi account says : Finalised and then i go inside i see as Granted.
> 
> I must say calling processing centre definitely helps if your application is decision ready , as i called them 30 mins ago and 15 minutes post that i got status update as finalized .
> 
> 0061731367000.
> 
> 
> Look at my signature, if you have any questions in regards to timelines. !!.
> 
> All the best guys .
> 
> 
> Regards
> Rahul Saluja


*A many congratulations to you mate....*

All the very best for your future.....lane:


----------



## rameshkd

dars said:


> For those who called, how long approximately was the holding time before someone picks up?


Call the direct number +61731367000, no hold time.


----------



## binu26

ITS raining grants!!! congratulations to everyone who received their grants.


----------



## dars

Guys, I called them just now and I was told that a CO has been allocated a few weeks back, and I should allow 2-3 months processing time from then. If further documents are required, they will contact me, otherwise they will continue with the processing. The waiting time was about 15 minutes before someone picks up. Hope I will get the gold mail SOON! The wait is definitely killing me.


----------



## rameshkd

lilyle_91 said:


> Hey Congrats. Cant believe that so many people got grant today. I am going to call them now. Do you have phone number of DIBP from onshore? I am dependent applicant so not so sure if I am eligible to ask about the application. Thanks


Absolutely no problem if you call. Just have the name, email, dob & application number handy. Call +61731367000. Few who lodged applications in May have go the grant after calling but all may not be lucky. If your application is under 3 months, they may read our their standard script.


----------



## boris.b

I called +61 731 367 000 from Russia. This number was given by somebody in this topic - many thanks to that person!


----------



## lilyle_91

dars said:


> Guys, I called them just now and I was told that a CO has been allocated a few weeks back, and I should allow 2-3 months processing time from then. If further documents are required, they will contact me, otherwise they will continue with the processing. The waiting time was about 15 minutes before someone picks up. Hope I will get the gold mail SOON! The wait is definitely killing me.


What number did you call them? What information will I have to provide them to ask about application status? Or kind of questions did you ask them? 
ps: I am dependent applicant, not sure If I am eligible to ask about the application. Many thanks and good luck to you


----------



## kris299

HELLO Guys !!! 

No one is replying to me !!! 

Please reply !!! 

Once u get a grant.... can u travel as soon as possible ???


----------



## rameshkd

dars said:


> Guys, I called them just now and I was told that a CO has been allocated a few weeks back, and I should allow 2-3 months processing time from then. If further documents are required, they will contact me, otherwise they will continue with the processing. The waiting time was about 15 minutes before someone picks up. Hope I will get the gold mail SOON! The wait is definitely killing me.


As I just said in my last post, "all may not be lucky" I read on another thread an 8th May application got through after calling. 
Under 3 months applications have to be absolutely lucky, but I guess you're not far. If you look at the trend they're closing towards May.
Visa allocation dates will be published next week, that should give absolute clarity.


----------



## Sameer1626

Vinay Dubey said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I also got the grant today. Not able to see the content though. Juat call the migration department at the number posted in this thread. Be polite, greet them and they will definately update the status almost immediately. Just few seconds after talking to her i refreshed the page and it shows "finalized". Hope all of us get thr grant by tomorrow eod.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone out here who had been so supportive and informative.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


*A many congratulations to you mate....*

All the very best for your future.....lane:


----------



## rameshkd

kris299 said:


> HELLO Guys !!!
> 
> No one is replying to me !!!
> 
> Please reply !!!
> 
> Once u get a grant.... can u travel as soon as possible ???


Sorry mate, the posts on this thread today are as showering just like the grants, your post must have been missed.
Once you receive your grant, you can even travel the same day, you just need to make sure it's before IED.


----------



## dars

lilyle_91 said:


> What number did you call them? What information will I have to provide them to ask about application status? Or kind of questions did you ask them?
> ps: I am dependent applicant, not sure If I am eligible to ask about the application. Many thanks and good luck to you


I called 1300 364 613 from onshore. He asked passport number, Full name, DoB, Address


----------



## cafe83

dars said:


> For those who called, how long approximately was the holding time before someone picks up?


Mine was answered immediately.


----------



## debdut

Hi All,

I have a good news to share, I got the golden e-mail today..big thanks to all..

Today morning, I called them and they advised me, today or tomorrow, you can expect an e-mail from us. within 15 minute I received the super e-mail.

Code: 233611 (Mining Engineer - Excluding Petroleum)
Lodged Date: 16th April, 2015
CO Allocation : 4th June, 2015
Asked for VAC2: 29th June and paid on 30th June 2015
Grant: 2nd JULY 2015


----------



## captain_hoomi

dars said:


> Guys, I called them just now and I was told that a CO has been allocated a few weeks back, and I should allow 2-3 months processing time from then. If further documents are required, they will contact me, otherwise they will continue with the processing. The waiting time was about 15 minutes before someone picks up. Hope I will get the gold mail SOON! The wait is definitely killing me.


What's your application status on the ImmiAccount website? Is it "under process" or "application received"?


----------



## dars

captain_hoomi said:


> What's your application status on the ImmiAccount website? Is it "under process" or "application received"?


Application Received


----------



## captain_hoomi

dars said:


> Application Received


So I should just call and ask for the status of my application? Is that what you asked?


----------



## kris299

A BIG THANK YOU !!! 

AWESOME TO KNOW U CAN TRAVEL IMMEDI.....but what is "IED" my friend ?


----------



## dars

captain_hoomi said:


> So I should just call and ask for the status of my application? Is that what you asked?


I said no one has contacted me regarding my application yet, so I'm calling to check if everything is OK. But apparently it didn't work out. No grant letter in my email.  Guys please wish me good luck.


----------



## captain_hoomi

dars said:


> I said no one has contacted me regarding my application yet, so I'm calling to check if everything is OK. But apparently it didn't work out. No grant letter in my email.  Guys please wish me good luck.


At least you know that a case officer has been assigned to your application.


----------



## KeeDa

kris299 said:


> A BIG THANK YOU !!!
> 
> AWESOME TO KNOW U CAN TRAVEL IMMEDI.....but what is "IED" my friend ?


IED = Initial Entry Date - check your grant letter, it would be mentioned there. All applicants must travel to the land down under by this date to keep the PR valid.


----------



## dars

captain_hoomi said:


> At least you know that a case officer has been assigned to your application.


But it doesn't help. I need the grant urgently for personal reasons.


----------



## KeeDa

Goodness me. I came back after just a couple of hours and this thread had like 5+ pages of updates- all with grants, grants, grants :jaw: Congrats to all :thumb: :tea: :high5:


----------



## drn

Hi All,
finally, got my PR today after calling them....


----------



## rameshkd

kris299 said:


> A BIG THANK YOU !!!
> 
> AWESOME TO KNOW U CAN TRAVEL IMMEDI.....but what is "IED" my friend ?


IED: Initial Entry Date, i.e that last date before which you must make an entry else it'll lapse. Generally this is 1 year from your Meds & PCC.


----------



## rameshkd

drn said:


> Hi All,
> finally, got my PR today after calling them....


Congratulations.


----------



## nalinchawla

drn said:


> Hi All,
> finally, got my PR today after calling them....



Congrats!!!!!! 

Which number did you call ? 
I am calling +61731367000. Only response I am getting is AVR saying number is busy.


----------



## rameshkd

KeeDa said:


> Goodness me. I came back after just a couple of hours and this thread had like 5+ pages of updates- all with grants, grants, grants :jaw: Congrats to all :thumb: :tea: :high5:


Probably in the history of this forum, this is the grandest day, numerous Grants. The 190 thread too is full of celebrations today. 
Hope this continues but in the hindsight it indicates as to how many applications were help up due to the ceiling reached.
For people applying this year, my personal advise would be to plan in such a way that visa applications are lodged by Dec/Jan. Anything beyond will be a luck thing.


----------



## rameshkd

nalinchawla said:


> Congrats!!!!!!
> 
> Which number did you call ?
> I am calling +61731367000. Only response I am getting is AVR saying number is busy.


You're dialing the right number, it could be true that the line is busy. A large number of people have called in today. Just on this forum I would've seen 10-15 calls made.


----------



## chinnu414

nalinchawla said:


> Congrats!!!!!!
> 
> Which number did you call ?
> I am calling +61731367000. Only response I am getting is AVR saying number is busy.


Hi

I am trying to call them on +61731367000 and I am also getting the message that the number is busy


----------



## Sameer1626

cafe83 said:


> Got the grant today!
> Thanks everyone for sharing their experiences...I called the 0731367000 number just today morning and they told me I will be notified in a few hours. A couple of hours later got it! So I think calling them helps to speed things up.
> All the best for everyone who are still waiting...You will get it soon!


*A many congratulations to you mate....*

All the very best for your future.....lane:


----------



## cafe83

I tried to call them yesterday around 4 pm Brisbane time, but number was busy. Then I tried again around 9.30 am Brisbane time today and they answered immediately. 
So my advice to everyone is to call early in the morning.


----------



## KeeDa

chinnu414 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am trying to call them on +61731367000 and I am also getting the message that the number is busy


You have to wake up early and call them- it most often works when you call between 03:30 IST to 06:00 IST. Otherwise, expect long wait times.


----------



## dars

Anyone called 1300 364 613 onshore before? Is it essentially the same number as 0731367000?


----------



## KeeDa

dars said:


> Anyone called 1300 364 613 onshore before? Is it essentially the same number as 0731367000?


Looking at your timeline, I think it would be too early for you to call. Wait until you complete at least 70 days post lodgement. Also keep an eye on posts here- if you see someone who applied close to your date getting a grant, then you might try to call them up.

Edit: Do keep an eye on the tracker too. You should be able to gauge which applicants have been granted and then compare their dates with yours.


----------



## drn

I have called the same number.... i have tried early in the morning around 10 Am Oz time... 




nalinchawla said:


> Congrats!!!!!!
> 
> Which number did you call ?
> I am calling +61731367000. Only response I am getting is AVR saying number is busy.


----------



## binu26

I have tried calling them today as well but busy. I'll try 1 last time or wake up at 4 and call them.


----------



## dars

KeeDa said:


> Looking at your timeline, I think it would be too early for you to call. Wait until you complete at least 70 days post lodgement. Also keep an eye on posts here- if you see someone who applied close to your date getting a grant, then you might try to call them up.


Two applicants applied the same date as me got granted


----------



## KeeDa

dars said:


> Two applicants applied the same date as me got granted


Oh, okay. Then you should get your grant soon then. All the best.


----------



## ice_cool

Vinay Dubey said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I also got the grant today. Not able to see the content though. Juat call the migration department at the number posted in this thread. Be polite, greet them and they will definately update the status almost immediately. Just few seconds after talking to her i refreshed the page and it shows "finalized". Hope all of us get thr grant by tomorrow eod.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone out here who had been so supportive and informative.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


***phew phew phew***

Call didnt help me 

I gave them a call before 2 hours and the person told me that my application is on the verge of finalization.

Looks like what he has informed me is true. He said that I will recieve final verdict in the next week soon.


----------



## dars

ice_cool said:


> ***phew phew phew***
> 
> Call didnt help me
> 
> I gave them a call before 2 hours and the person told me that my application is on the verge of finalization.
> 
> Looks like what he has informed me is true. He said that I will recieve final verdict in the next week soon.


Which number did you call? What is your application date?


----------



## ichaniya

The only people who got granted after calling them were the ones who already had Co allocated so if you don't have Co allocated already, please don't get too excited and wait for Co allocation.


----------



## ice_cool

dars said:


> Which number did you call? What is your application date?


I called at +61 1300 364 613

Application Date: 22nd March 2015


----------



## nsk.14

*Grant*

I too received my grant today. I lodged my visa on April 7th under ICT Business and Systems Analyst category. 

This forum has been of a great help. Thanks everyone and good luck with next phase for all permanent residents and those who are waiting for grants!


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulations Amuki 



Amuki said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got the GRANT. The long wait comes to an end. I called them and they said your application has been finalized and you should expect to hear today. And I received the mail in next 10 minutes.
> 
> ACS Submitted : 21-Jan-2015
> ACS clear : 21-Jan-2015
> EOI Invitation : 27-Feb-2015
> Visa Lodge : 1-Mar-2015
> Medical : 7-Mar-2015
> PCC- 1-Apr-2015
> Form 80 : 18-Apr-2015
> Received Verification call for occupation : 1-June-2015
> Visa Granted : 2-July-2015
> 
> Have not been contacted by CO.


----------



## thelostone

nsk.14 said:


> I too received my grant today. I lodged my visa on April 7th under ICT Business and Systems Analyst category.
> 
> This forum has been of a great help. Thanks everyone and good luck with next phase for all permanent residents and those who are waiting for grants!


Congrats mate. Did you call or the grant was issue without calling?


----------



## uzobizu

Received by grant today finally! Called in. Got it after 5 mins.


----------



## rakeshrajeev

hi all, after seeing many grants in this forum , i called DIBP now and one lady picked the call. she was very helping and checked my application. She said all documents are correct and she will do a final check and will inform the status by email. they will confirm grant is everything is ok or will send me email for any more details. 

Eagerly waiting for the update


----------



## nicemathan

I can understand your situation. But please wait for some more time. Till the grant is sent in e-mail.  

You will get it very very soon.



kris299 said:


> No Just checked my email and got this.
> 
> ALL of people who got the Grant .... Is this the last thing u need to get ?
> Once u get this ........can u fly as soon as possible to Aus ?
> Can u put down ur papers after u get the grant ? I am waiting to drop my papers after i get the Grant....thats why i am asking guys !!


----------



## Hiraman

rakeshrajeev said:


> hi all, after seeing many grants in this forum , i called DIBP now and one lady picked the call. she was very helping and checked my application. She said all documents are correct and she will do a final check and will inform the status by email. they will confirm grant is everything is ok or will send me email for any more details.
> 
> Eagerly waiting for the update


Plan for trip now 
Good luck.


----------



## nicemathan

Grants are sent in e-mail. 

One mail each for each of applicants (main, secondary and dependent).

In immi account, it just says GRANTED against each applicant.

Once you have grant attachment, go to VEVO site and check yours and co-applicants VISA status and details.

If you find any mismatch, contact DIBP for corrections.

All these information will be provided in your grant letter, which will be sent in email.

I hope this helps.  



kris299 said:


> AUS VISITOR?
> 
> Did u get an email like this today before gettng the grant mail ?
> Reference Number EXXXXXXXXX : The status of this transaction has been updated. Log in to your ImmiAccount for details. Do not reply to this message.


----------



## goodboy85

rakeshrajeev said:


> hi all, after seeing many grants in this forum , i called DIBP now and one lady picked the call. she was very helping and checked my application. She said all documents are correct and she will do a final check and will inform the status by email. they will confirm grant is everything is ok or will send me email for any more details.
> 
> Eagerly waiting for the update


What is the number, I am calling from last 1 hour at 731367000 but number busy always.


----------



## thelostone

goodboy85 said:


> What is the number, I am calling from last 1 hour at 731367000 but number busy always.


Looking at the last many pages of grants today, and some of yesterday, there is one thing in common. They all said that they called and then got granted. This has probably caused everyone else to pickup the phone and start calling.


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulations savor the moment.



frank16 said:


> Finally, I got the grant today. Had to call them twice. First CO just gave me general answer, he told me that the new FY has just started so wait for couple of weeks. He didn't even ask me my details. Second CO was nice. She explained to me that my application was on hold because of the end of FY, and the new FY has began so she could make a decision. She told me to wait for the email and after I hang up, tada! The grant email! I would like to thank this forum for all the valuable information and I wish a very good luck for those who are waiting.


----------



## nicemathan

Hi 007,

Congratulations. Enjoy this moment.

So, what is further plans on the move, if I may know.



plug007 said:


> Hi Dear Forum Members,
> Am very happy today to announce finally we have received Golden Grant Mail today @ 7:45 IST.
> Received Grant within 5 min of giving call to IMMI team. Calling did help in my case.
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 28-Mar
> Grant Date: 2-Jul
> IED: 13-Mar-2016
> 
> All the best for all who are in queue and you will hear +ve news soon.


----------



## kris299

NiceMathan.....thanks for the info.. really !! 

I checked and my wife is the primary applicant. 

I gave the details it asked and then ... i could download a PDF where it says .... 

Family name: XXX 
Given name: XXX
Visa Description: RESIDENT
Visa Grant date: 02-July-2015
Enter before : 10 June 2016.

WO HOOOOOOOOOO 

GOT MY GRANT TODAY !!!! 

THANKS A TON for all you guys for the effort !!!


----------



## dee9999

Guys , Finally I have received my grant today   , had applied on 11th April .

This forum helped me a lot , so I want to thank everyone who helped in my journey so far !! 
Good luck to everyone who are awaiting their grants!!

Thanks
Dee


----------



## nicemathan

Very happy to hear this..... long wait finally came to an end.... and one more innings waiting....   

If possible do PM me your contact details, I am also in the same city as yours.



rameshkd said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Yes!! Yes!! Yes!! it's here. :second:
> 
> Finally, a dream takes shape after 4 years, through failures, delays & obnoxious long waits.:boxing:
> 
> I called DIBP about 5 mins back, a very kind lady (probably kindest) answered the call and straightaway asked for my application details.
> I was kept on hold for an anxious 8 mins, then she says "your application is finalized, you'll receive your grant letter shortly". yay!!
> 
> I've also checked my Immi account for confirmation, what's interesting my grant date is 28/04/15(i was asked for additional docs on this day) while wife's grant date is 02/07.
> The "view grant letter" doesn't work for me.
> 
> A big thank-you :hail::hail: to all the members of this forum for their help and encouragement.


----------



## kris299

Nicemathan...which city are u from ? I am from Blore ! 

Thanks again for the info mate ! appreciate it !


----------



## dars

Guys, stop calling 1300 number, useless. Granted 5 minutes after calling 07 number (onshore)


----------



## nicemathan

Yes, same city only 



kris299 said:


> Nicemathan...which city are u from ? I am from Blore !
> 
> Thanks again for the info mate ! appreciate it !


----------



## kris299

QUICK Question all,

My wife is the primary applicant and I am dependent. 

We got the grant today...

CAN I alone Travel first ... or do I need to take my wife along as she is the primary applicant ?


----------



## Signils

I just got the grant! For any Afghans reading this, trust in your skills and apply for skilled visa!

Gender - Female
Job - Analyst Programmer
Invite - 19th January
Lodge date - 10th March
Medicals - 11th May
Grant - 2nd July

Good luck everyone waiting for the grants, it's coming soon


----------



## rameshkd

kris299 said:


> QUICK Question all,
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and I am dependent.
> 
> We got the grant today...
> 
> CAN I alone Travel first ... or do I need to take my wife along as she is the primary applicant ?


No restrictions on travel, each of your visas are now individual.


----------



## rameshkd

How long does it take for the grant email ? My status changed online about 2.5 hrs ago. the mail would go to my dumb agent and she hasn't contacted me yet.
Though I could pull out the information from VEVO for myself, I was not able to search for my wife's details(she's secondary applicant)


----------



## kris299

Same case as mine Ramesh. I called my Agent...and she says... i have not got the email. 
But i checked my wife's name in VEVO(she is primary appli) and got the details.....but in the same place, when i gave my details....it did not fetch the details..... 
thats why i asked.... Can depedent applicant travel without Primary applicant.... Thanks for the info....


----------



## rakeshrajeev

rakeshrajeev said:


> hi all, after seeing many grants in this forum , i called DIBP now and one lady picked the call. she was very helping and checked my application. She said all documents are correct and she will do a final check and will inform the status by email. they will confirm grant is everything is ok or will send me email for any more details.
> 
> Eagerly waiting for the update


Wow..finally got the GRANT LETTER..  The wait is over. they updated and send me email within minutes after the call. Great. 

Such a relief...Thanks too all members in this forum for their support to make this happen. thank you all and Thank God.


----------



## panks.panky

Hi all. 
I checked with my agent and he said that my case will be worked post 8th July and he asked not to call directly. What do you guys suggest and any idea by when can I expect the update. 
Visa filed in Feb
additional documents were asked in April. 
No update since then.


----------



## HarishNair2015

Hi Dars,

I called +61 7 31367000. They gave a standard response . Can you share the 07 number please ?

Thanks & Regards
Harish



dars said:


> Guys, stop calling 1300 number, useless. Granted 5 minutes after calling 07 number (onshore)


----------



## nicemathan

Yes ofcourse you can travel alone being a dependent 



kris299 said:


> QUICK Question all,
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and I am dependent.
> 
> We got the grant today...
> 
> CAN I alone Travel first ... or do I need to take my wife along as she is the primary applicant ?


----------



## nicemathan

For me it took 1 hour.

morning 7am status changed. around 8 o clock got the grant for all of us



rameshkd said:


> How long does it take for the grant email ? My status changed online about 2.5 hrs ago. the mail would go to my dumb agent and she hasn't contacted me yet.
> Though I could pull out the information from VEVO for myself, I was not able to search for my wife's details(she's secondary applicant)


----------



## panks.panky

rameshkd said:


> How long does it take for the grant email ? My status changed online about 2.5 hrs ago. the mail would go to my dumb agent and she hasn't contacted me yet.
> Though I could pull out the information from VEVO for myself, I was not able to search for my wife's details(she's secondary applicant)


How can I find out through vevo


----------



## batcoder0619

*Good news.. got my grant letter a while ago. Had called DIBP and after 20 mins received the golden email...All the best to the rest!!!!*

lane:lane:lane:


----------



## KeeDa

For those who are not able to see updates in VEVO (especially for dependents), try with the visa grant number (instead of TRN).


----------



## j_oz

KeeDa said:


> For those who are not able to see updates in VEVO (especially for dependents), try with the visa grant number (instead of TRN).


Received our grants today as well... Also, i tried the same thing with VEVO. Accessed it using visa grant number for my dependent.


----------



## Solidmac

panks.panky said:


> Hi all.
> I checked with my agent and he said that my case will be worked post 8th July and he asked not to call directly. What do you guys suggest and any idea by when can I expect the update.
> Visa filed in Feb
> additional documents were asked in April.
> No update since then.


Hey mate, I am in same situation. Filed in February, update document in April.. Delay mail on 20 May....Silence since then. Agent says don't email or call, it will come before 13 July.

Seeing so many ppl got grant after calling, makes me also feel that I should call. But agent says wait


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





Amuki said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got the GRANT. The long wait comes to an end. I called them and they said your application has been finalized and you should expect to hear today. And I received the mail in next 10 minutes.
> 
> ACS Submitted : 21-Jan-2015
> ACS clear : 21-Jan-2015
> EOI Invitation : 27-Feb-2015
> Visa Lodge : 1-Mar-2015
> Medical : 7-Mar-2015
> PCC- 1-Apr-2015
> Form 80 : 18-Apr-2015
> Received Verification call for occupation : 1-June-2015
> Visa Granted : 2-July-2015
> 
> Have not been contacted by CO.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




Ausvisitor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got direct grant today. VISA lodge date was April 14th. Thanks everyone in the forum for your support.All the Best to all of you.


----------



## firoz85

nsk.14 said:


> I too received my grant today. I lodged my visa on April 7th under ICT Business and Systems Analyst category.
> 
> This forum has been of a great help. Thanks everyone and good luck with next phase for all permanent residents and those who are waiting for grants!


share your timeline please. I also applied on Apr7


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




kenda said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received Grant Letter now. Feeling so happy.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 30 Dec 2014: PTE (after 2 times of 0.5 ielts short)
> 14 Jan 2015: Docs sent for external auditor assessment
> 13 Mar 2015: Positive
> 27 Mar 2015: Invited
> 20 Apr 2015: PR lodged
> 1 June 2015: CO contact request for Medical Check and Original Copy of Some Document
> 28 June 2015: CO advised application would be finalized by middle July
> 2 JULY 2015: Granted.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



andy_gnr said:


> Thanks Jeeten for the number. I called them up today morning at 9:30 am AET, and got the grant mail at 10:00 am AET
> Calling really helps. Best of luck to all who are waiting for the Grant. You can try your luck by calling them as well.


----------



## atmahesh

SHAME...even after paying middle-man , you can't contact CO and waiting for GRANT for so long. 






Solidmac said:


> Hey mate, I am in same situation. Filed in February, update document in April.. Delay mail on 20 May....Silence since then. Agent says don't email or call, it will come before 13 July.
> 
> Seeing so many ppl got grant after calling, makes me also feel that I should call. But agent says wait


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


lane:lane:lane:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




rasa1311 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all i would like to thank you all for all your support and valuable inputs from time to time.
> 
> I have good news to share with all on this forum, finally i have got GRANT, though i am yet to see the Grant Letter as it is sent to my agents e-mail address, but my immi account says : Finalised and then i go inside i see as Granted.
> 
> I must say calling processing centre definitely helps if your application is decision ready , as i called them 30 mins ago and 15 minutes post that i got status update as finalized .
> 
> 0061731367000.
> 
> 
> Look at my signature, if you have any questions in regards to timelines. !!.
> 
> All the best guys .
> 
> 
> Regards
> Rahul Saluja


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





frank16 said:


> Finally, I got the grant today. Had to call them twice. First CO just gave me general answer, he told me that the new FY has just started so wait for couple of weeks. He didn't even ask me my details. Second CO was nice. She explained to me that my application was on hold because of the end of FY, and the new FY has began so she could make a decision. She told me to wait for the email and after I hang up, tada! The grant email! I would like to thank this forum for all the valuable information and I wish a very good luck for those who are waiting.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




plug007 said:


> Hi Dear Forum Members,
> Am very happy today to announce finally we have received Golden Grant Mail today @ 7:45 IST.
> Received Grant within 5 min of giving call to IMMI team. Calling did help in my case.
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 28-Mar
> Grant Date: 2-Jul
> IED: 13-Mar-2016
> 
> All the best for all who are in queue and you will hear +ve news soon.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


lane:lane:lane:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




Vinay Dubey said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I also got the grant today. Not able to see the content though. Juat call the migration department at the number posted in this thread. Be polite, greet them and they will definately update the status almost immediately. Just few seconds after talking to her i refreshed the page and it shows "finalized". Hope all of us get thr grant by tomorrow eod.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone out here who had been so supportive and informative.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




cafe83 said:


> Got the grant today!
> Thanks everyone for sharing their experiences...I called the 0731367000 number just today morning and they told me I will be notified in a few hours. A couple of hours later got it! So I think calling them helps to speed things up.
> All the best for everyone who are still waiting...You will get it soon!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


lane:lane:lane:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




TanuPatel said:


> Hi all, taking a bit of space and time, to inform all of you guys that I have finally got the Grant today on 2-July! :first:
> 
> I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for making the Visa process simple and fast (specially when done without any agent).
> 
> P.S: I had called the DIBP number and a super cool guy name Michael responded saying my app is finalized and he will send a mail within half an hour - and so he did :tea:.


----------



## panks.panky

Solidmac said:


> panks.panky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> I checked with my agent and he said that my case will be worked post 8th July and he asked not to call directly. What do you guys suggest and any idea by when can I expect the update.
> Visa filed in Feb
> additional documents were asked in April.
> No update since then.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate, I am in same situation. Filed in February, update document in April.. Delay mail on 20 May....Silence since then. Agent says don't email or call, it will come before 13 July.
> 
> Seeing so many ppl got grant after calling, makes me also feel that I should call. But agent says wait
Click to expand...

Seems like we are in same situation.
need to wait


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


lane::lalala::cheer2:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




rameshkd said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Yes!! Yes!! Yes!! it's here. :second:
> 
> Finally, a dream takes shape after 4 years, through failures, delays & obnoxious long waits.:boxing:
> 
> I called DIBP about 5 mins back, a very kind lady (probably kindest) answered the call and straightaway asked for my application details.
> I was kept on hold for an anxious 8 mins, then she says "your application is finalized, you'll receive your grant letter shortly". yay!!
> 
> I've also checked my Immi account for confirmation, what's interesting my grant date is 28/04/15(i was asked for additional docs on this day) while wife's grant date is 02/07.
> The "view grant letter" doesn't work for me.
> 
> A big thank-you :hail::hail: to all the members of this forum for their help and encouragement.


----------



## dars

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi Dars,
> 
> I called +61 7 31367000. They gave a standard response . Can you share the 07 number please ?
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Harish
> 
> 
> 
> dars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, stop calling 1300 number, useless. Granted 5 minutes after calling 07 number (onshore)
Click to expand...


The same number you just said.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


lane::lalala:lane:​



boris.b said:


> got grant today after calling DIBP
> lodge date is 8th May
> other details are in google sheet tracker - nickname boris.b
> 
> Many thanks to all you on this forum!


----------



## plug007

nicemathan said:


> Hi 007,
> 
> Congratulations. Enjoy this moment.
> 
> So, what is further plans on the move, if I may know.


Thanks Dude.
Just sinking in with good news also bit tensed about future. Need to make plans, thinking either my wife or myself should move first for job search. At this moment, blank slate doing home research.
Need to build on technical skills, do market research on which place to go- think financial planning to sustain till land in some good job... Ahhh lots on mind. Need clear air


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




debdut said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a good news to share, I got the golden e-mail today..big thanks to all..
> 
> Today morning, I called them and they advised me, today or tomorrow, you can expect an e-mail from us. within 15 minute I received the super e-mail.
> 
> Code: 233611 (Mining Engineer - Excluding Petroleum)
> Lodged Date: 16th April, 2015
> CO Allocation : 4th June, 2015
> Asked for VAC2: 29th June and paid on 30th June 2015
> Grant: 2nd JULY 2015


----------



## nicemathan

*I guess now people will agree with my point of view    *



nicemathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its good to see that the *GRANT* *flood gates* are open.
> 
> All the very best folks, who are expecting their grant since the last few months.
> 
> You are almost there.
> 
> *Congratulations in advance.*


----------



## nicemathan

Yes, it happens.  

All the very best, do stay connected.



plug007 said:


> Thanks Dude.
> Just sinking in with good news also bit tensed about future. Need to make plans, thinking either my wife or myself should move first for job search. At this moment, blank slate doing home research.
> Need to build on technical skills, do market research on which place to go- think financial planning to sustain till land in some good job... Ahhh lots on mind. Need clear air


----------



## rameshkd

nicemathan said:


> *I guess now people will agree with my point of view    *


Call if whatever, but 2nd July has had unprecedented number of grants. DIBP would've cleared a majority of the backlog today. I guess a substantial portion of the 2016 ceiling is consumed in the last 2 days.


----------



## cafe83

plug007 said:


> Thanks Dude.
> Just sinking in with good news also bit tensed about future. Need to make plans, thinking either my wife or myself should move first for job search. At this moment, blank slate doing home research.
> Need to build on technical skills, do market research on which place to go- think financial planning to sustain till land in some good job... Ahhh lots on mind. Need clear air


Just enjoy today and start worrying about those from tomorrow on! 

Job market in OZ atm is not so good tho. Generally do certifications in your area (if applicable, this is true in IT) before you come to OZ. OZ companies tend to like certifications a lot :heh:.

all the best!


----------



## bhaskars

*received the golden mail!!!*



rameshkd said:


> Call if whatever, but 2nd July has had unprecedented number of grants. DIBP would've cleared a majority of the backlog today. I guess a substantial portion of the 2016 ceiling is consumed in the last 2 days.


Hi All,
By the grace of God I received my PR grant today. This forum has been wonderful and I wish all those who are waiting a speedy grant.

Visa lodge Date: 11 March 2015
Pending Documents submitted: 09 June 2015
Grant 02 July 2015

regards!


----------



## CRHector

plug007 said:


> Thanks Dude.
> Just sinking in with good news also bit tensed about future. Need to make plans, thinking either my wife or myself should move first for job search. At this moment, blank slate doing home research.
> Need to build on technical skills, do market research on which place to go- think financial planning to sustain till land in some good job... Ahhh lots on mind. Need clear air


Cherish the moment dear :lalala::lalala:, planning will be throughout the life, i am sure you will make it..
Wish you good luck for you & your family...


----------



## nalinchawla

Received much awaited Golden mail....


----------



## ice_cool

dars said:


> Guys, stop calling 1300 number, useless. Granted 5 minutes after calling 07 number (onshore)



OMG, thanks a ton for this info. In the morning, I gave a call on a number ending with 13 and the person asked me to wait for a week.

After reading your message, I gave call on 07 number and the person said "You also called in the morning right? I said, Yes. Then he asked what is the reason of calling again ... wasn't I satisfied with the answer. I said that its not about satisfaction actually... me and friend applied on the same time almost and he got the grant and I haven't got it so I am becoming a bit edgy. 

He was a nice person.. and told me to keep an eye on the email today and he will finalize my case today by himself.

*And YAYYYY!!! I got the GRANT*:heh::heh::heh::juggle::juggle::juggle:

Thanks a ton for all the information I got from this forum.

and Yes... wish you all luck to those who are still waiting...


----------



## prforoz

nalinchawla said:


> Received much awaited Golden mail....


congratulations. timelines please.


----------



## rameshkd

Friends, update the visa tracker when you get a chance, will be helpful to those still awaiting a grant


----------



## Millicent

mx83 said:


> Congrats buddy, what is the number that you have called?


Thanks.+61731367000.The guy sounded really nice and assured us we will get the grant today.


----------



## fjaboon

I have been a silent follower of this forum. I lodged my 189 visa for Software Engineer on 13 May 2015 and uploaded everything upfront, done medicals on 20 May and got my a direct grant on 2 July 2015. Originally from Zimbabwe but currently based in South Africa.


Thank you guys for sharing all the information whole heartedly.


----------



## HarishNair2015

*DIBP contact number*

Hi Guys,

Congrats to all those got grant. I lodged on 25th march. No CO contact yet. I called number ending 00, but he gave a standard response asking me to wait. Any one else on the same boat. Can some one please share 07 number please?

Thanks
Harish


----------



## quilter

*Got the Grant*

Good morning everyone,

We took the advice of everyone on the forum and called DIBP this morning. We had to call 38 times before someone finally answered 

The person on the other end was very polite. He asked for the TRN Number, my name and birthdate. He then confirmed that they had received all the documents and that he would be finalizing our application today. 

After 5 minutes our status was updated to Finalized and we received the emails.

This forum has been a great source of information and solace in tough times. Thank you for all your reassuring words and help. We had an agent - but this forum is a zillion times more useful than any agent could be. Even though I have never met any of you, you feel like old friends 

Good luck to everyone else who is waiting for their grant. I really think that if you applied in Feb or March, you should call them


----------



## ichaniya

rameshkd said:


> Call if whatever, but 2nd July has had unprecedented number of grants. DIBP would've cleared a majority of the backlog today. I guess a substantial portion of the 2016 ceiling is consumed in the last 2 days.


Hence 2nd July has been pronounced as International Grant Day Or the Great Grant Day!!!


----------



## Manan85

*When to call?*

Hi everyone, 

Congratulations to all who got grant already and best of luck to who are still waiting. 
I have few questions, hope someone can answer. 
1) At what time we should call (from India/Pakistan), e.g can I call now? It's 11:40 am here in Pakistan. 
2) What number I should call? Is it standard number or some case officer number? 
3) What type of information they ask after calling? 
4) Do they send grant email on your email Id or the one we added as correspondence? I added my brother's email address in correspondence? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kalukuri

Congrats to all those who received their golden email today.


----------



## ambyboy

Guys,

As stated by so many, my visa was granted within 5 mins of me calling DIPB. The operator gave me a scare when he told me he cannot identify my TRN no. But then used my application reference and explained there are 2 systems in place and they check both.

Timeline -

Applied - 9th April
Team 23 CO Brisbane contact - May 28th for Medicals and PCC
PCC and Medicals completed - 22nd June
Granted - 2nd July on phone call.


----------



## cloudsec

rameshkd said:


> How long does it take for the grant email ? My status changed online about 2.5 hrs ago. the mail would go to my dumb agent and she hasn't contacted me yet.
> Though I could pull out the information from VEVO for myself, I was not able to search for my wife's details(she's secondary applicant)


Ramesh - I have applied via agent on 5th June. Is there a way I can check status? How can I check it via Vevo, what details needed?


----------



## rameshkd

harishnair2015 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> congrats to all those got grant. I lodged on 25th march. No co contact yet. I called number ending 00, but he gave a standard response asking me to wait. Any one else on the same boat. Can some one please share 07 number please?
> 
> Thanks
> harish


+61731367000


----------



## ambyboy

Manan85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Congratulations to all who got grant already and best of luck to who are still waiting.
> I have few questions, hope someone can answer.
> 1) At what time we should call (from India/Pakistan), e.g can I call now? It's 11:40 am here in Pakistan.
> 2) What number I should call? Is it standard number or some case officer number?
> 3) What type of information they ask after calling?
> 4) Do they send grant email on your email Id or the one we added as correspondence? I added my brother's email address in correspondence?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Dude,

Use the time clock to find out time. They work till 4.30PM Australia time. 
2) 0061731367000
3) TRN/App ref
4) They communicate with you on email correspondence email, but you can login.

If you are from pakistan, its a high risk country, so will take more time.


----------



## rameshkd

cloudsec said:


> Ramesh - I have applied via agent on 5th June. Is there a way I can check status? How can I check it via Vevo, what details needed?


Since it's not even a month, your application may have remained untouched. If you want a track your application, create an Immi account with your email id and application TRN. You'll then be able to track the application though the mails would still go to your agent.
I had an agent too, but I took control of my application, I called DIBP whenever I felt the need.


----------



## captain_hoomi

Guys, do you think I should call or not? I've lodged my application on May 8 and I haven't heard anything yet. And the application status is still "application received". Should I wait longer or call and ask?


----------



## kasyapster

Dear All,

I have different surname on my pan card and passport , will it be a problem if i go ahead and lodge my visa.

Thanks.


----------



## prforoz

captain_hoomi said:


> Guys, do you think I should call or not? I've lodged my application on May 8 and I haven't heard anything yet. And the application status is still "application received". Should I wait longer or call and ask?


What is your status in e-medical. Call based on that.


----------



## gdrao

I have received the golden mail today. Thank you so much everyone in the forum, especially my friend nicemathan and others who helped in the process.


----------



## prforoz

gdrao said:


> I have received the golden mail today. Thank you so much everyone in the forum, especially my friend nicemathan and others who helped in the process.


Congratulations mate.


----------



## captain_hoomi

prforoz said:


> What is your status in e-medical. Call based on that.


What do you mean by e-medical? I can see this status in my ImmiAccount:
Health requirement : health clearance provided – no action required

Is that what you meant?


----------



## mmauk11

Got my grant just now after half an hour calling the officer. She was very nice. 
I called +6173 1367 000
Good Luck Everyone


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




nsk.14 said:


> I too received my grant today. I lodged my visa on April 7th under ICT Business and Systems Analyst category.
> 
> This forum has been of a great help. Thanks everyone and good luck with next phase for all permanent residents and those who are waiting for grants!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala:lane::lalala:​



mmauk11 said:


> Got my grant just now after half an hour calling the officer. She was very nice.
> I called +6173 1367 000
> Good Luck Everyone


----------



## vishwasramadas

Good Afternoon Guys,

Congrats to all those got the grant. I have lodge the Visa application on 23rd March, till date the status says assessment in progress. There is no CO assigned yet, but i did get a call from the Australian Embassy (Delhi) for verification and its been a month since then there is no update. 

Should i be calling the DIBP to find out what is the status or should i wait for some more time? 


Regards,
Vishwas
*Visa lodge* : 23 Mar 2015 | *EOI date*: 16 Feb 2015 | *Invitation date*: 13 Mar 2015
*Subclass:* 189 | *ACS :* 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 |* PTE *: Proficient
*Additional Documents Submitted* : 23 Mar 2015 | *CO* : Not Assigned | *Grant* : waiting


----------



## batcoder0619

vishwasramadas said:


> Good Afternoon Guys,
> 
> Congrats to all those got the grant. I have lodge the Visa application on 23rd March, till date the status says assessment in progress. There is no CO assigned yet, but i did get a call from the Australian Embassy (Delhi) for verification and its been a month since then there is no update.
> 
> Should i be calling the DIBP to find out what is the status or should i wait for some more time?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vishwas
> *Visa lodge* : 23 Mar 2015 | *EOI date*: 16 Feb 2015 | *Invitation date*: 13 Mar 2015
> *Subclass:* 189 | *ACS :* 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 |* PTE *: Proficient
> *Additional Documents Submitted* : 23 Mar 2015 | *CO* : Not Assigned | *Grant* : waiting


You should call DIBP as it's been more than 3 months since lodge date. All the best.


----------



## vishwasramadas

Thank you, will do that first up tomorrow morning.

Regards,

Vishwas


----------



## cloudsec

rameshkd said:


> Since it's not even a month, your application may have remained untouched. If you want a track your application, create an Immi account with your email id and application TRN. You'll then be able to track the application though the mails would still go to your agent.
> I had an agent too, but I took control of my application, I called DIBP whenever I felt the need.


Thanks Ramesh - Can you give me the link on which I should open my immi account?


----------



## piyush1132003

Anyone is same situation like me ? 

Applied on 3rd March for 189 and after calling got to know that My application has been picked as random application for departmental enquiry and not sure, when it will be finalized ?

Its been 4 months, and still don know how much more time it will take.

Anyone in same situation ?

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala:lane::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





kris299 said:


> NiceMathan.....thanks for the info.. really !!
> 
> I checked and my wife is the primary applicant.
> 
> I gave the details it asked and then ... i could download a PDF where it says ....
> 
> Family name: XXX
> Given name: XXX
> Visa Description: RESIDENT
> Visa Grant date: 02-July-2015
> Enter before : 10 June 2016.
> 
> WO HOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> GOT MY GRANT TODAY !!!!
> 
> THANKS A TON for all you guys for the effort !!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


lane::cheer2::lane:​



Signils said:


> I just got the grant! For any Afghans reading this, trust in your skills and apply for skilled visa!
> 
> Gender - Female
> Job - Analyst Programmer
> Invite - 19th January
> Lodge date - 10th March
> Medicals - 11th May
> Grant - 2nd July
> 
> Good luck everyone waiting for the grants, it's coming soon


----------



## ibfij

subscribing


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


lane:lane:lane:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





rakeshrajeev said:


> Wow..finally got the GRANT LETTER..  The wait is over. they updated and send me email within minutes after the call. Great.
> 
> Such a relief...Thanks too all members in this forum for their support to make this happen. thank you all and Thank God.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





bhaskars said:


> Hi All,
> By the grace of God I received my PR grant today. This forum has been wonderful and I wish all those who are waiting a speedy grant.
> 
> Visa lodge Date: 11 March 2015
> Pending Documents submitted: 09 June 2015
> Grant 02 July 2015
> 
> regards!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*



:lalala::cheer2::lalala:​



ice_cool said:


> OMG, thanks a ton for this info. In the morning, I gave a call on a number ending with 13 and the person asked me to wait for a week.
> 
> After reading your message, I gave call on 07 number and the person said "You also called in the morning right? I said, Yes. Then he asked what is the reason of calling again ... wasn't I satisfied with the answer. I said that its not about satisfaction actually... me and friend applied on the same time almost and he got the grant and I haven't got it so I am becoming a bit edgy.
> 
> He was a nice person.. and told me to keep an eye on the email today and he will finalize my case today by himself.
> 
> *And YAYYYY!!! I got the GRANT*:heh::heh::heh::juggle::juggle::juggle:
> 
> Thanks a ton for all the information I got from this forum.
> 
> and Yes... wish you all luck to those who are still waiting...


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


lane::cheer2::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





nalinchawla said:


> Received much awaited Golden mail....


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala:lane::lalala:​




quilter said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> We took the advice of everyone on the forum and called DIBP this morning. We had to call 38 times before someone finally answered
> 
> The person on the other end was very polite. He asked for the TRN Number, my name and birthdate. He then confirmed that they had received all the documents and that he would be finalizing our application today.
> 
> After 5 minutes our status was updated to Finalized and we received the emails.
> 
> This forum has been a great source of information and solace in tough times. Thank you for all your reassuring words and help. We had an agent - but this forum is a zillion times more useful than any agent could be. Even though I have never met any of you, you feel like old friends
> 
> Good luck to everyone else who is waiting for their grant. I really think that if you applied in Feb or March, you should call them


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


lane::lalala:lane:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




ambyboy said:


> Guys,
> 
> As stated by so many, my visa was granted within 5 mins of me calling DIPB. The operator gave me a scare when he told me he cannot identify my TRN no. But then used my application reference and explained there are 2 systems in place and they check both.
> 
> Timeline -
> 
> Applied - 9th April
> Team 23 CO Brisbane contact - May 28th for Medicals and PCC
> PCC and Medicals completed - 22nd June
> Granted - 2nd July on phone call.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



gdrao said:


> I have received the golden mail today. Thank you so much everyone in the forum, especially my friend nicemathan and others who helped in the process.


----------



## beenishimran

Pleased to inform i have recieved my grant today 
Application. Lodge date : 6 April 2015
Grant date: 2 July 2015
Skilled independant Visa 189

Thanks to this forum I have received immense guidance and information from here. Best of luck to all those waiting.


----------



## Jeeten#80

IDEALLY you should submit a Declaration stating that both the names are of the same person.


Quote details of ALL documents where there are discrepancies in your Name.




kasyapster said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have different surname on my pan card and passport , will it be a problem if i go ahead and lodge my visa.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## sophia007

To my knowledge, there should not be a problem as pan card is not a required document. Pan card is your tax ID. But only if they ask, you may submit an affidavit for it.



kasyapster said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have different surname on my pan card and passport , will it be a problem if i go ahead and lodge my visa.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## captain_hoomi

Can anyone tell me what's the e-medical status? Is it the same as the health details in the ImmiAccount?


----------



## rameshkd

beenishimran said:


> Pleased to inform i have recieved my grant today
> Application. Lodge date : 6 April 2015
> Grant date: 2 July 2015
> Skilled independant Visa 189
> 
> Thanks to this forum I have received immense guidance and information from here. Best of luck to all those waiting.


:cheer2: Congratulations :cheer2:


----------



## bharat_17an

Amuki said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got the GRANT. The long wait comes to an end. I called them and they said your application has been finalized and you should expect to hear today. And I received the mail in next 10 minutes.
> 
> ACS Submitted : 21-Jan-2015
> ACS clear : 21-Jan-2015
> EOI Invitation : 27-Feb-2015
> Visa Lodge : 1-Mar-2015
> Medical : 7-Mar-2015
> PCC- 1-Apr-2015
> Form 80 : 18-Apr-2015
> Received Verification call for occupation : 1-June-2015
> Visa Granted : 2-July-2015
> 
> Have not been contacted by CO.


Hey Amuki,

Which number did you call and what are details you asked.


----------



## nchhaj

I received the VISA grant this morning!!! Thanks to all for being with me in this wonderful and long journey of waiting 

Signature updated.


----------



## bharat_17an

batcoder0619 said:


> *Good news.. got my grant letter a while ago. Had called DIBP and after 20 mins received the golden email...All the best to the rest!!!!*
> 
> lane:lane:lane:


which number did you call??


----------



## kasyapster

Thanks for the reply, Do we have any available formats where i can do the declaration.

I am in a dilemma whether is it better to go ahead and change my surname in passport or like you advised to go with the declaration



Thanks


----------



## majorsinghcheema

I also got Grant today........verrryyyyy Happyyyyy....


Sub class-- 190
ANXSCO code- 222213
Apply vetassess-- 31-10-2014
+ve ---15-01-2015
PTE cleared an apply SS --- 07-03-2015
Approved SS by SA---24-03-2015
Visa apply---- 11-04-2015
Co allocation --14-05-2015
Add. docs apload ---20-05-2015
Call DIBP---- 02-07-2015
Got Grant after 5 mins.........


----------



## vinodkrish_r

Super Awesome! Congrats to all who have recieved their grants  Happy to see a lot of happy people. For people awaiting it, let the grants come in the next few days.


----------



## rahitab

mmauk11 said:


> Got my grant just now after half an hour calling the officer. She was very nice.
> I called +6173 1367 000
> Good Luck Everyone


CONGRATS...... is this contact number for Team 2....

------------------------------------------

189 | 261312 ( Developer Programmer ) | ACS - 25/05/2014 | ACS +ve result on 14/07/2014 | IELTS (13/12/2014) – Overall 7.5 (L 7.5, S 7, R 8, W 7) | 60 points EOI Lodged - 08/01/2015 received | 189 invite received 23/01/2015 | Visa application - 16/03/2015 | CO Assigned : 04/05/2015 |Docs uploaded Medicals 19/05/2015, PCC 20/05/2015 , Spouse Functional English Letter Submitted | Spouse IELTS (09/05/2015 Overall 5.5|


----------



## gdrao

Thanks Jeeten for the wishes as well as your help in the process.



Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*
> 
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​


----------



## bharat_17an

captain_hoomi said:


> Can anyone tell me what's the e-medical status? Is it the same as the health details in the ImmiAccount?


Hi,

Emedical status would be status of the medical tests done.


----------



## Jeeten#80

All have to keep their VISA application details handy (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)

From India # 0061731367000 | +61731367000




bharat_17an said:


> Hey Amuki,
> 
> Which number did you call and what are details you asked.





bharat_17an said:


> which number did you call??


----------



## Jeeten#80

Enjoy the moment :second::second::second:!!!





gdrao said:


> Thanks Jeeten for the wishes as well as your help in the process.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Whatever is more convenient for you go ahead with that.




kasyapster said:


> Thanks for the reply, Do we have any available formats where i can do the declaration.
> 
> I am in a dilemma whether is it better to go ahead and change my surname in passport or like you advised to go with the declaration
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks fine buddy.

Enjoy this moment.    



gdrao said:


> I have received the golden mail today. Thank you so much everyone in the forum, especially my friend nicemathan and others who helped in the process.


----------



## gursharan_007

dars said:


> Update us if you got the grant today!


Called them today morning, but did NOT get any grant mail


----------



## prforoz

Hi Guys,

My spouse's medical results are shown as "Health requirement – examinations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."

How long would it take from here. The emedical shows that all the tests are "completed" (not "referred").

Should I try giving them a call tomorrow?

Regards.


----------



## mmauk11

It is a general number and all CO can process your case. You don't necessarily need to speak to your case officer. 




rahitab said:


> CONGRATS...... is this contact number for Team 2....
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> 189 | 261312 ( Developer Programmer ) | ACS - 25/05/2014 | ACS +ve result on 14/07/2014 | IELTS (13/12/2014) – Overall 7.5 (L 7.5, S 7, R 8, W 7) | 60 points EOI Lodged - 08/01/2015 received | 189 invite received 23/01/2015 | Visa application - 16/03/2015 | CO Assigned : 04/05/2015 |Docs uploaded Medicals 19/05/2015, PCC 20/05/2015 , Spouse Functional English Letter Submitted | Spouse IELTS (09/05/2015 Overall 5.5|


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulations... are you from Bangalore too.?



nchhaj said:


> I received the VISA grant this morning!!! Thanks to all for being with me in this wonderful and long journey of waiting
> 
> Signature updated.


----------



## gursharan_007

kenda said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received Grant Letter now. Feeling so happy.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 30 Dec 2014: PTE (after 2 times of 0.5 ielts short)
> 14 Jan 2015: Docs sent for external auditor assessment
> 13 Mar 2015: Positive
> 27 Mar 2015: Invited
> 20 Apr 2015: PR lodged
> 1 June 2015: CO contact request for Medical Check and Original Copy of Some Document
> 28 June 2015: CO advised application would be finalized by middle July
> 2 JULY 2015: Granted.



Whats your SOL , Did you get any verification call


----------



## gursharan_007

piyush1132003 said:


> March applicants : any updates ?
> 
> I already called up yesterday and got same generic reply that in progress.
> 
> Did anyone of you got some updates ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


I am callled them too, and got same generic revert, what is your SOL and share details so that we can find if there is an pattern


----------



## mahi31

Hi Mates,

I lodged my application on 21st March. Still waiting for Grant.
Anyone else is left who lodged application in March is left.

Thanks


----------



## HarishNair2015

Hi Mahi31,

I'm also on the same boat. Called them up today morning. got a standard response saying "checks" and "please wait"


Thanks
Harish


----------



## mx83

With a blessing of Allah the Almighty I have received the grant today's morning

Thanks to all who have supported and helped me during this long journey


----------



## summi

mahi31 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I lodged my application on 21st March. Still waiting for Grant.
> Anyone else is left who lodged application in March is left.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Mahi,


I applied on march 11 but still waiting.I called them in the morning but they said the same answer, " My application is under process and will update me by email".


----------



## rajurokz

It was a long wait, for almost close to two years, I have been dreaming about this day!
Its my Grant day!!


261313 - Software Engineer | IELTS : R: 8.5 L: 8.5 W: 7.5 S: 8, Overall: 8 (07-Feb-2014) | ACS Applied: 12-Jan-2014: | ACS +ve Result: 4-Apr-2014 | EOI: 13-Mar-2015 | Invite: 27-Mar-2015 | Visa Lodged : 08-Apr-2015 | PCC received : 28-Apr-2015 | Medical appeared: 25-Apr-2015 | Visa Grant : 02-Jul-2015 |Aus arrival date:


----------



## mahi31

Ya me too , i called them and she said your application is in process of enquiry and checks , so please wait we can not give you any tentative time. :juggle:



HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi Mahi31,
> 
> I'm also on the same boat. Called them up today morning. got a standard response saying "checks" and "please wait"
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Harish


----------



## cloudsec

Guys I have applied via agent and would like to know the link through which I can track visa status for myself, spouse and kid

I went to vevo site and clicked on check your own visa details with vevo... but it did not help.

Does anyone know the link to track the 189 application status? I do not have any other login as my application was filed by my agent.

Thanks


----------



## gursharan_007

dee9999 said:


> Guys , Finally I have received my grant today   , had applied on 11th April .
> 
> This forum helped me a lot , so I want to thank everyone who helped in my journey so far !!
> Good luck to everyone who are awaiting their grants!!
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


congratulation, what is your SOL


----------



## jimypk

Millicent said:


> It will be a big sin if I do not comment on this Forum.I became an addict filled with hopes and aspirations.I learnt a whole lot and it has finally paid off.I and my beautiful family got our golden grant today!!!I give glory to God Almighty and I wish you all success with your applications.
> Application lodged April 14,2015
> All docs and medical concluded as at:30 April 2015
> Delay mail:June 1,2015
> Grant:Less than 5mins after phone call today July 2,2015
> #To God be the Glory


Congrads


----------



## summi

piyush1132003 said:


> Anyone is same situation like me ?
> 
> Applied on 3rd March for 189 and after calling got to know that My application has been picked as random application for departmental enquiry and not sure, when it will be finalized ?
> 
> Its been 4 months, and still don know how much more time it will take.
> 
> Anyone in same situation ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


HI Piyush,


I applied on 11th march and called in the morning and got same reply as yours.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Create an IMMI Account of your own AND IMPORT your application.

*Create an ImmiAccount (Individuals)*


*ImmiAccount – How to Import*


Get your *Reference number* from your Agent.


*Just be A SPECTATOR to WHAT your AGENT does. Don't edit or modify anything.*




cloudsec said:


> Guys I have applied via agent and would like to know the link through which I can track visa status for myself, spouse and kid
> 
> I went to vevo site and clicked on check your own visa details with vevo... but it did not help.
> 
> Does anyone know the link to track the 189 application status? I do not have any other login as my application was filed by my agent.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## mahi31

I think who lodged visa in March Is still in Progress. Hope we all will get by Max Monday.:fingerscrossed:



summi said:


> HI Piyush,
> 
> 
> I applied on 11th march and called in the morning and got same reply as yours.


----------



## gagandeep2900

Same reply to me buddy ... lodged on 18th MARCH.

Still waiting. they said routine checks are going on. 





HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Congrats to all those got grant. I lodged on 25th march. No CO contact yet. I called number ending 00, but he gave a standard response asking me to wait. Any one else on the same boat. Can some one please share 07 number please?
> 
> Thanks
> Harish


----------



## gursharan_007

Hi All seniors,

Did any one observe any trend in these grand allocation.

I see many have got their grants 

Is there anything to do with SOL, Because mine is Electronic and i dont see people with this SOL.

or its all random? Verification calls happening for everyone?

There must a trend, is't it


----------



## nsk.14

thelostone said:


> Congrats mate. Did you call or the grant was issue without calling?


Thanks. No, I didn't call them.


----------



## HarishNair2015

Its funny. There is no pattern to this.. May applicants are getting grants while march ones are left behind... Hopefully in couple of days all of us will get our golden emails


----------



## Amuki

bharat_17an said:


> Hey Amuki,
> 
> Which number did you call and what are details you asked.


Hi,
I called them on +61731367000

I just asked them if they can tell me my application status.


----------



## sabbys77

HarishNair2015 said:


> Its funny. There is no pattern to this.. May applicants are getting grants while march ones are left behind... Hopefully in couple of days all of us will get our golden emails


I can very well understand your concern as I am also sailing on same boat. But one point not clear to me how can a CO process and finalize the file in minutes. I think these are those cases which are already finalized and they just send confirmation email.


----------



## cloudsec

Thanks Jeetan - I do have TRN no. Just to be on a safer side - a quick question, as I said, my agent has filed application using his id and he would not be sharing his login details with me, is it safe to import my application? Just wanted to be careful here!

Thanks


----------



## cloudsec

Jeeten#80 said:


> Create an IMMI Account of your own AND IMPORT your application.
> 
> *Create an ImmiAccount (Individuals)*
> 
> 
> *ImmiAccount – How to Import*
> 
> 
> Get your *Reference number* from your Agent.
> 
> 
> *Just be A SPECTATOR to WHAT your AGENT does. Don't edit or modify anything.*



Thanks Jeetan - I do have TRN no. Just to be on a safer side - a quick question, as I said, my agent has filed application using his id and he would not be sharing his login details with me, is it safe to import my application? Just wanted to be careful here!

Thanks


----------



## Amuki

rameshkd said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Yes!! Yes!! Yes!! it's here. :second:
> 
> Finally, a dream takes shape after 4 years, through failures, delays & obnoxious long waits.:boxing:
> 
> I called DIBP about 5 mins back, a very kind lady (probably kindest) answered the call and straightaway asked for my application details.
> I was kept on hold for an anxious 8 mins, then she says "your application is finalized, you'll receive your grant letter shortly". yay!!
> 
> I've also checked my Immi account for confirmation, what's interesting my grant date is 28/04/15(i was asked for additional docs on this day) while wife's grant date is 02/07.
> The "view grant letter" doesn't work for me.
> 
> A big thank-you :hail::hail: to all the members of this forum for their help and encouragement.




A Big Congratulations To you Ramesh..


----------



## Amuki

Hi,

Congratulations to all who got the grant today. N those who are waiting, "I know wait is not easy", but I am sure you will be getting the grant soon. All the best guys


----------



## bhupinder sekhon

Its a humble request to all the applicants whi are waiting from past three months . Do call ur concerned state office .as I have seen on thread 190 and 189 most of the ones who recieved there grants have mentioned that after having telephonic conversations with the department I recieved the golden mail or grant with in hour. 

So please call your concerned depts.


----------



## piyush1132003

bhupinder sekhon said:


> Its a humble request to all the applicants whi are waiting from past three months . Do call ur concerned state office .as I have seen on thread 190 and 189 most of the ones who recieved there grants have mentioned that after having telephonic conversations with the department I recieved the golden mail or grant with in hour.
> 
> So please call your concerned depts.


Yeah, this works for few and did not work for others.
But better to call them !

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## Telldell

bhupinder sekhon said:


> Its a humble request to all the applicants whi are waiting from past three months . Do call ur concerned state office .as I have seen on thread 190 and 189 most of the ones who recieved there grants have mentioned that after having telephonic conversations with the department I recieved the golden mail or grant with in hour.
> 
> So please call your concerned depts.



I have lodged visa on 23rd May 2015 and my agent said not to call, is there any reason that the agent do not want me to call.


----------



## bhupinder sekhon

Well there will be no harm . You can call them after all we have paid alot for the application and if they have given the contact numbers we should use it !!!


----------



## HarishNair2015

If you have crossed 90 days, go ahead & call them. If not, i'd suggest you to wait..



Telldell said:


> I have lodged visa on 23rd May 2015 and my agent said not to call, is there any reason that the agent do not want me to call.


----------



## RICHA1JAVA

Dear all,

Today I got my Visa Grant..Thanks to all my expat friends who helped me and guided me in this journey. I am a silent reader of this forum and this forum really rocks!!!.

Thanks 
Richa


----------



## wiseman_eagle

I read in this thread that there was one sho was granted visa. He lodged 8th may.


----------



## andrew64

can i say all the january and feburary applicants got their visa .


----------



## bhupinder sekhon

RICHA1JAVA said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Today I got my Visa Grant..Thanks to all my expat friends who helped me and guided me in this journey. I am a silent reader of this forum and this forum really rocks!!!.
> 
> Thanks
> Richa


Congratulations richa !! 


Well may I know your time line details pls


----------



## wiseman_eagle

Ho Richa, can you share your time lines with us?


----------



## Jeeten#80

As I said "_Just be A SPECTATOR to WHAT your AGENT does. Don't edit or modify anything_".


It is very safe. Many people do this.




cloudsec said:


> Thanks Jeetan - I do have TRN no. Just to be on a safer side - a quick question, as I said, my agent has filed application using his id and he would not be sharing his login details with me, is it safe to import my application? Just wanted to be careful here!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:cheer2::lalala::cheer2:​



RICHA1JAVA said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Today I got my Visa Grant..Thanks to all my expat friends who helped me and guided me in this journey. I am a silent reader of this forum and this forum really rocks!!!.
> 
> Thanks
> Richa


----------



## ice_cool

rameshkd said:


> Friends, update the visa tracker when you get a chance, will be helpful to those still awaiting a grant


Hi,

Plz provide the link of tracker.

Thanks.


----------



## indian1988

ice_cool said:


> Hi,
> 
> Plz provide the link of tracker.
> 
> Thanks.



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcolid=-1&sortasc=true&page=4&rowsperpage=250


----------



## pc101

*Got it *

Hi Guys,

Finally got the grant today morning after a long wait. First I got a verification call, and after an hour, I called the GSM office and a nice guy immediately gave me the grant 

Thanks to God, thanks to DIBP and thanks to the members of this wonderful forum 

189(261313) lodged in Feb 2015


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulations.... good to see that you have got the grant....



RICHA1JAVA said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Today I got my Visa Grant..Thanks to all my expat friends who helped me and guided me in this journey. I am a silent reader of this forum and this forum really rocks!!!.
> 
> Thanks
> Richa


----------



## nicemathan

All the best for your future steps. Have you planned your move.

Today, you just need to take some time out to have this feeling sink in.



pc101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got the grant today morning after a long wait. First I got a verification call, and after an hour, I called the GSM office and a nice guy immediately gave me the grant
> 
> Thanks to God, thanks to DIBP and thanks to the members of this wonderful forum
> 
> 189(261313) lodged in Feb 2015


----------



## msgforsunil

pc101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got the grant today morning after a long wait. First I got a verification call, and after an hour, I called the GSM office and a nice guy immediately gave me the grant
> 
> Thanks to God, thanks to DIBP and thanks to the members of this wonderful forum
> 
> 189(261313) lodged in Feb 2015


Congratulations! All the best for the future.

Request you to please update your timeline.


----------



## msgforsunil

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi Mahi31,
> 
> I'm also on the same boat. Called them up today morning. got a standard response saying "checks" and "please wait"
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Harish


Request you to please update your timeline.


----------



## msgforsunil

mahi31 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I lodged my application on 21st March. Still waiting for Grant.
> Anyone else is left who lodged application in March is left.
> 
> Thanks



Request you to please update your timeline.


----------



## msgforsunil

nalinchawla said:


> Received much awaited Golden mail....


Request you to please update your timeline.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



pc101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got the grant today morning after a long wait. First I got a verification call, and after an hour, I called the GSM office and a nice guy immediately gave me the grant
> 
> Thanks to God, thanks to DIBP and thanks to the members of this wonderful forum
> 
> 189(261313) lodged in Feb 2015


----------



## ManpreetK

Jeeten#80 said:


> As I said "_Just be A SPECTATOR to WHAT your AGENT does. Don't edit or modify anything_".
> 
> 
> It is very safe. Many people do this.


As suggested by Jeeten , Dont modify anything -just import your application and see your status. Even i did the same. Was skeptical as you are but make sure you do not modify anything. I created account as was curious to know status and consultants do not tell us often.


----------



## Sarim.ali143

Hi jeetan!
Do you know the contact number for gsm Adelaide team 2 or a direct number for gsm team ? 
Thanks


Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pc101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got the grant today morning after a long wait. First I got a verification call, and after an hour, I called the GSM office and a nice guy immediately gave me the grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to God, thanks to DIBP and thanks to the members of this wonderful forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 189(261313) lodged in Feb 2015
Click to expand...


----------



## Sarim.ali143

Congrats  
Can you please share the contact number for gsm adelaide team please ? .. 


pc101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got the grant today morning after a long wait. First I got a verification call, and after an hour, I called the GSM office and a nice guy immediately gave me the grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to God, thanks to DIBP and thanks to the members of this wonderful forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 189(261313) lodged in Feb 2015


----------



## ManpreetK

Hi all, 
Since so many people got Grants today. Many congratulations.
Even i got the Grant  Finally Wait is over.
Many many thanks to all people here who guide and clear our doubts specially Jeeten and KeeDa.

As i took the DIBP contact no. yesterday , called them today morning around 5:00 am and asked for if there is anything pending from my end since my application was in received state. The guy asked for TRN no./Name/DOB and checked the status. He informed that since Visa CAP was reached, the application has been processed and finalised and nothing to worry about. He told he will send an email of Grant today to the person i have appointed(consultancy) and I shall contact them. All is fine . Nothing to worry.
There was no communication for CO allocation, Application status changed from Received to Finalised today 

Many thanks to all the expats. All the best to all who are waiting.

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## ManpreetK

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Congrats
> Can you please share the contact number for gsm adelaide team please ? ..


You can contact them at +61 731 367 000. Please note down your TRN no. before you call them.


----------



## tusharvatsa

rameshkd said:


> Friends, update the visa tracker when you get a chance, will be helpful to those still awaiting a grant


Still waiting.... Have no clue if the verification thing is finalized. I guess I'd call DIBP on Monday to find out...


----------



## Jeeten#80

I don't have the direct number.


*In my view: * You may call THEM on following number (May be around 09:00 am AEST)

0061731367000 | +61731367000


Keep your VISA application details handy while calling (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number).


*||| ALL THE BEST |||*





Sarim.ali143 said:


> Hi jeetan!
> Do you know the contact number for gsm Adelaide team 2 or a direct number for gsm team ?
> Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


lane:lane:lane:​


ManpreetK said:


> Hi all,
> Since so many people got Grants today. Many congratulations.
> Even i got the Grant  Finally Wait is over.
> Many many thanks to all people here who guide and clear our doubts specially Jeeten and KeeDa.
> 
> As i took the DIBP contact no. yesterday , called them today morning around 5:00 am and asked for if there is anything pending from my end since my application was in received state. The guy asked for TRN no./Name/DOB and checked the status. He informed that since Visa CAP was reached, the application has been processed and finalised and nothing to worry about. He told he will send an email of Grant today to the person i have appointed(consultancy) and I shall contact them. All is fine . Nothing to worry.
> There was no communication for CO allocation, Application status changed from Received to Finalised today
> 
> Many thanks to all the expats. All the best to all who are waiting.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manpreet


----------



## Sarim.ali143

Thank you. 
My file is almost finalised as i have paid the Vac 2 fees on 16th of june and they did confirm that in a return mail. Do you think calling them could be helpful ?


undefined said:


> All have to keep their VISA application details handy (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)
> 
> From India # 0061731367000 | +61731367000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bharat_17an said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Amuki,
> 
> Which number did you call and what are details you asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bharat_17an said:
> 
> 
> 
> which number did you call??
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jeeten#80 said:


> I don't have the direct number.
> 
> 
> *In my view: * You may call THEM on following number (May be around 09:00 am AEST)
> 
> 0061731367000 | +61731367000
> 
> 
> Keep your VISA application details handy while calling (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number).
> 
> 
> *||| ALL THE BEST |||*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi jeetan!
> Do you know the contact number for gsm Adelaide team 2 or a direct number for gsm team ?
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Sarim.ali143

ManpreetK said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please share the contact number for gsm adelaide team please ? ..
> 
> 
> 
> You can contact them at +61 731 367 000. Please note down your TRN no. before you call them.
Click to expand...

Thanks bro. I am gonna call them tomorrow.


----------



## summi

pc101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got the grant today morning after a long wait. First I got a verification call, and after an hour, I called the GSM office and a nice guy immediately gave me the grant
> 
> Thanks to God, thanks to DIBP and thanks to the members of this wonderful forum
> 
> 189(261313) lodged in Feb 2015



Hi pc101,

Congrats for the golden mail...

I need to know what they have asked in the verification call?


----------



## ManpreetK

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*
> 
> 
> lane:lane:lane:​


Thank you So much Jeeten, I really wish you get the Invite soon. You help and answer each and everyone's simple to simple queries
All the best !


----------



## ManpreetK

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Thanks bro. I am gonna call them tomorrow.


Sure. call Early morning. That would be better. Less wait time.


----------



## ikrammd

tusharvatsa said:


> Still waiting.... Have no clue if the verification thing is finalized. I guess I'd call DIBP on Monday to find out...


You should get it shortly mate.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Give them a Call tomorrow morning their time to avoid longer waiting time.


MOREOVER as I have already informed you THAT when they ask for VAC2 payment THEN they have already taken a positive decision regarding VISA application subject to VAC2 payment.


Its just a matter of days for you now.



Sarim.ali143 said:


> Thank you.
> My file is almost finalised as i have paid the Vac 2 fees on 16th of june and they did confirm that in a return mail. Do you think calling them could be helpful ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for your wishes Manpreet !!!




ManpreetK said:


> Thank you So much Jeeten, I really wish you get the Invite soon. You help and answer each and everyone's simple to simple queries
> All the best !


----------



## Sarim.ali143

Jeeten#80 said:


> Give them a Call tomorrow morning their time to avoid longer waiting time.
> 
> 
> MOREOVER as I have already informed you THAT when they ask for VAC2 payment THEN they have already taken a positive decision regarding VISA application subject to VAC2 payment.
> 
> 
> Its just a matter of days for you now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> My file is almost finalised as i have paid the Vac 2 fees on 16th of june and they did confirm that in a return mail. Do you think calling them could be helpful ?
Click to expand...

Thank you so much. I will definitely remind them tomorrow to send me a grant  ... 
Feeling pretty hopeful of getting it soon after reading your comment. Thanks again.


----------



## pc101

*Thanks!*



nicemathan said:


> All the best for your future steps. Have you planned your move.
> 
> Today, you just need to take some time out to have this feeling sink in.


Thank you so much bro! Actually, I haven't planned my move yet, just relieved and am enjoying the moment


----------



## pc101

summi said:


> Hi pc101,
> 
> Congrats for the golden mail...
> 
> I need to know what they have asked in the verification call?


They asked for some general information that you have provided in the application form. Something like, your full name, date of birth, educational background, work experience and what role you are doing currently and so on. Nothing to worry, just the information that you have filled out.


----------



## mahi31

Updated.


msgforsunil said:


> Request you to please update your timeline.


----------



## jango28

4 months and still waiting....called them up today and they are playing a standard message for 2015 applicants to not to call them.....still went ahead and talked to an officer...case is awaiting outcome of internal checks....no timeframe, reviewed once a month


----------



## Sarim.ali143

Once they pick your file for random internal checks, it may take a while. I guess thats the reason why you have to wait For that long. There are so many other applicants who are going through these check ups.


jango28 said:


> 4 months and still waiting....called them up today and they are playing a standard message for 2015 applicants to not to call them.....still went ahead and talked to an officer...case is awaiting outcome of internal checks....no timeframe, reviewed once a month


----------



## lilyle_91

jango28 said:


> 4 months and still waiting....called them up today and they are playing a standard message for 2015 applicants to not to call them.....still went ahead and talked to an officer...case is awaiting outcome of internal checks....no timeframe, reviewed once a month


That is what happened to me. We will reach 3 months very very soon but when I called them, they just responded by a standard message to stop us to call.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

I called them thrice and all three times got a standard message and I was not able to get connected to any person on the other end. Is there any other number apart from 0061731367000. Please share the number..


----------



## rajayasir

same here!!!!!!


----------



## Sarim.ali143

Although its a 189 related thread but just to let you know that i got my 190 grant.
Finally!!!!! After calling them 5 minutes ago, i got mine and my family's grant just now. Omg!!! It feels so good. Just for your info 4th march EOi submitted 23rd of march nsw invitation received 29th of april SS approved 10th of may 190 lodged 10th of june vAC 2 recived 16th of june vac 2 paid. 
Grant 3rd of july


----------



## lilyle_91

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Although its a 189 related thread but just to let you know that i got my 190 grant.
> Finally!!!!! After calling them 5 minutes ago, i got mine and my family's grant just now. Omg!!! It feels so good. Just for your info 4th march EOi submitted 23rd of march nsw invitation received 29th of april SS approved 10th of may 190 lodged 10th of june vAC 2 recived 16th of june vac 2 paid.
> Grant 3rd of july


Congrat on your grant. What number did you call today? Thanks


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Although its a 189 related thread but just to let you know that i got my 190 grant.
> Finally!!!!! After calling them 5 minutes ago, i got mine and my family's grant just now. Omg!!! It feels so good. Just for your info 4th march EOi submitted 23rd of march nsw invitation received 29th of april SS approved 10th of may 190 lodged 10th of june vAC 2 recived 16th of june vac 2 paid.
> Grant 3rd of july


Congraulations. Were u able to speak to someone when you called.


----------



## rajayasir

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Although its a 189 related thread but just to let you know that i got my 190 grant.
> Finally!!!!! After calling them 5 minutes ago, i got mine and my family's grant just now. Omg!!! It feels so good. Just for your info 4th march EOi submitted 23rd of march nsw invitation received 29th of april SS approved 10th of may 190 lodged 10th of june vAC 2 recived 16th of june vac 2 paid.
> Grant 3rd of july


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sarim.ali143

Thank you bro. I called them on +61731367000
Call them now as they open after 9:00am AEST. 


lilyle_91 said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although its a 189 related thread but just to let you know that i got my 190 grant.
> Finally!!!!! After calling them 5 minutes ago, i got mine and my family's grant just now. Omg!!! It feels so good. Just for your info 4th march EOi submitted 23rd of march nsw invitation received 29th of april SS approved 10th of may 190 lodged 10th of june vAC 2 recived 16th of june vac 2 paid.
> Grant 3rd of july
> 
> 
> 
> Congrat on your grant. What number did you call today? Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## rajayasir

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Thank you bro. I called them on +61731367000
> Call them now as they open after 9:00am AEST.


i have been calling them since 9:05am AEST but number busy


----------



## hari_sudhan

mhdnajamuddin said:


> I called them thrice and all three times got a standard message and I was not able to get connected to any person on the other end. Is there any other number apart from 0061731367000. Please share the number..


Keep trying you will get through. I just got through and I was able to speak to them.


----------



## Sarim.ali143

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although its a 189 related thread but just to let you know that i got my 190 grant.
> Finally!!!!! After calling them 5 minutes ago, i got mine and my family's grant just now. Omg!!! It feels so good. Just for your info 4th march EOi submitted 23rd of march nsw invitation received 29th of april SS approved 10th of may 190 lodged 10th of june vAC 2 recived 16th of june vac 2 paid.
> Grant 3rd of july
> 
> 
> 
> Congraulations. Were u able to speak to someone when you called.
Click to expand...

Thank you bro. Yes i was. In the start you have listen to an automatic recording when they ask you not to call them but dont hang up and stay on the call. Someone will answer your call. I asked to check my app status and she asked me to wait for a while. Then she said, she will look into it right now and will send me an email accordingly. She was right. She did send me grant letters


----------



## hari_sudhan

When I called DIBP now... they said "it looks like your application was just waiting for new FY cap, let me see if I can finalize your application"

After 5 mins, boom ! Application status changed from "Application Received" to "Finalised". And against all applicant's name the status moved from "Processing" to "Granted".


So officially, I got my DIRECT GRANT today  . Thanks to all contributors.


----------



## lilyle_91

hari_sudhan said:


> When I called ... they said "it looks like your application was just waiting for new FY cap, let me see if I can finalize your application"
> 
> After 5 mins, boom ! Application status changed from "Application Received" to "Finalised". And against all applicant's name the status moved from "Processing" to "Granted".
> 
> 
> So officially, I got my GRANT today  . Thanks to all contributors.


Awesome news, Congrats. What did you ask them?


----------



## wiseman_eagle

Been calling this number and it says the number is busy


----------



## wiseman_eagle

Hari what We're your timeLines?


----------



## hari_sudhan

lilyle_91 said:


> Awesome news, Congrats. What did you ask them?


They asked the purpose of the call, I told them that I am calling to know the status of my visa application. 

To verify, they asked
- my passport number
- my full name
- my DOB
- spouse name


----------



## wiseman_eagle

I just called the number. My application wasn't even allocated to a Co yet.


----------



## wiseman_eagle

Hi Hari did they tell you to wait for a couple more weeks coz that's what they told me


----------



## hari_sudhan

wiseman_eagle said:


> Hari what We're your timeLines?


Please check my signature.


----------



## hari_sudhan

wiseman_eagle said:


> Hi Hari did they tell you to wait for a couple more weeks coz that's what they told me


No, they did not. Mine got finalized immediately after the call.


----------



## lilyle_91

hari_sudhan said:


> They asked the purpose of the call, I told them that I am calling to know the status of my visa application.
> 
> To verify, they asked
> - my passport number
> - my full name
> - my DOB
> - spouse name


 I just contacted them. a man said once my visa got allocated,my CO will contact me. But we applied in 9 April so nearly 3 months already. I dont understand what they say at all.


----------



## ichaniya

wiseman_eagle said:


> Hi Hari did they tell you to wait for a couple more weeks coz that's what they told me


Hi there, When did you apply?


----------



## firoz85

wiseman_eagle said:


> Hi Hari did they tell you to wait for a couple more weeks coz that's what they told me


whats your timeline


----------



## firoz85

hari_sudhan said:


> They asked the purpose of the call, I told them that I am calling to know the status of my visa application.
> 
> To verify, they asked
> - my passport number
> - my full name
> - my DOB
> - spouse name


how many times did you try to get through. It hangs up automatically


----------



## surinder

?Hello 
+61 7 3136 7000? is busy since last 30 mins.

Is there any other contact number??


----------



## lilyle_91

For those who applied onshore, what number did you call to get grant? I call 1300 364 613 and they just give me a standard answer.Any other number that really helps? Ps: Onshore number!


----------



## hari_sudhan

firoz85 said:


> how many times did you try to get through. It hangs up automatically


For me I was lucky to get through in 3 attempts.
Keep trying.


----------



## lilyle_91

dars said:


> I called 1300 364 613 from onshore. He asked passport number, Full name, DoB, Address


Hi there. I just called the number that I did yesterday. I said something kind of similar to what they told you. I applied in 9 April and he just said once we get allocated they will contact. Sometimes it takes 2 or 3 months process. But we will reach 3 months very soon next week. This wait is just killing me. Any other number for onshore application that really helps?Thanks


----------



## firoz85

lilyle_91 said:


> I just contacted them. a man said once my visa got allocated,my CO will contact me. But we applied in 9 April so nearly 3 months already. I dont understand what they say at all.


applied for 189 or 190 ?


----------



## lilyle_91

firoz85 said:


> applied for 189 or 190 ?


189 man


----------



## firoz85

hari_sudhan said:


> For me I was lucky to get through in 3 attempts.
> Keep trying.


Must have called over 25 times , not getting through. I'm calling over VoIP. I just want them to pick up and go like ' HELLOOO , IS ME YOU'RE LOOKING FOORRRRR':heh:


----------



## firoz85

lilyle_91 said:


> 189 man


It usually takes between 45 to 60 days from date of application for a CO to get assigned. Hang in there mate...


----------



## lilyle_91

hari_sudhan said:


> No, they did not. Mine got finalized immediately after the call.


Is that possible for me to call them again? I just called them 30 mins ago and the answer did not help me at all. Should I try different number? I am so worried about my visa now. Has been 85 days since we applied ans haven't heard anything at all.


----------



## homeme

*Grant Grant Grant !!*

It's a grant folks !!!

Just received grant letter for all 3 of us....It was a very long, tough and tiring journey filled with lots of anticipation, confusion and relaxation in the end....thanks to all the members of the forum. I know it was not easy but you guys made it easy for us...Cheers !!!


----------



## lilyle_91

firoz85 said:


> It usually takes between 45 to 60 days from date of application for a CO to get assigned. Hang in there mate...


We applied in 9 April. It means we will reach 3 months next week. We havent heard anything at all from them except for a delay email. This makes me so worried. Thanks anyway


----------



## brennan89

Hi Fellas

Got my grant yesterday at 3pm Malaysian time. I lodged the application on 27th of April and it was a direct grant.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

I called them like 20 min ago and the lady told me that CO has not been assigned and within next 2 weeks I can hear from them. If not she told me call back again.


----------



## SatyaRockz

*Visa Granted*

Hello Friends,

I am a silent observer of this forum. I am glad to share the great news that I've received my visa grants (including family -wife, 2 kids) yesterday. I've called them and received the grant mails while I was still on the phone with visa officer. She was kind enough and so courteous through out the call.

Thanks to all forum members for their valuable guidance thought out this long journey.

I have updated my signature and tracker
Thanks,
Satya

ACS Positive: 16-Jan-2015
PTE - 04-Feb-2015
EOI (60 Points) - 11-Feb-2015
Invite - 13-03-2015
189 Visa Lodged (ANZSCO : 261312 - Developer Programmer) - 11-04-2015 (Onshore)
Direct Grant - 02-July-2015 :second: (No CO contact)


----------



## piyush1132003

jango28 said:


> 4 months and still waiting....called them up today and they are playing a standard message for 2015 applicants to not to call them.....still went ahead and talked to an officer...case is awaiting outcome of internal checks....no timeframe, reviewed once a month


Don worry, same here.. More than 4 months and had been answered as my application has been picked as random department level inspection. !!!


Now waiting and waiting...

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## wiseman_eagle

Did anyone had an experience where they were asked to wait 2 weeks but then got their grant. Feeling really anxious now


----------



## thelostone

SatyaRockz said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am a silent observer of this forum. I am glad to share the great news that I've received my visa grants (including family -wife, 2 kids) yesterday. I've called them and received the grant mails while I was still on the phone with visa officer. She was kind enough and so courteous through out the call.
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for their valuable guidance thought out this long journey.
> 
> I have updated my signature and tracker
> Thanks,
> Satya
> 
> ACS Positive: 16-Jan-2015
> PTE - 04-Feb-2015
> EOI (60 Points) - 11-Feb-2015
> Invite - 13-03-2015
> 189 Visa Lodged (ANZSCO : 261312 - Developer Programmer) - 11-04-2015 (Onshore)
> Direct Grant - 02-July-2015 :second: (No CO contact)


Congrats mate. What number did you call from onshore? I'm having difficulty getting through.


----------



## andrew64

mhdnajamuddin said:


> I called them like 20 min ago and the lady told me that CO has not been assigned and within next 2 weeks I can hear from them. If not she told me call back again.


when did you apply mate


----------



## chikkubinil

Could you pls tell me the gsm adelaide team phone number


----------



## chinnu414

chikkubinil said:


> could you pls tell me the gsm adelaide team phone number


+61-731-367-000


----------



## lilyle_91

dars said:


> Guys, stop calling 1300 number, useless. Granted 5 minutes after calling 07 number (onshore)


hey, what is 07 number mate?


----------



## SatyaRockz

thelostone said:


> congrats mate. What number did you call from onshore? I'm having difficulty getting through.


0731367000


----------



## ice_cool

lilyle_91 said:


> Is that possible for me to call them again? I just called them 30 mins ago and the answer did not help me at all. Should I try different number? I am so worried about my visa now. Has been 85 days since we applied ans haven't heard anything at all.


You can call them again on different number.

Yesterday, I called on first number and it didnt work. Then I called on another number and got grant in 15 mins time.


----------



## cloudsec

Guys what is VAC 2 payment. I have applied via agent on 5th June and uploaded all documents. Also made a payment via credit card for 189 application for myself, spouse and kid and got TRN.

I see many folks saying 

"CO asked me to pay for VAC2"

what is it?


----------



## blehill

ice_cool said:


> You can call them again on different number.
> 
> Yesterday, I called on first number and it didnt work. Then I called on another number and got grant in 15 mins time.


Would you please share both numbers?


----------



## msgforsunil

*CO is yet to be assigned.*

Was tempted to call up IMMI and was finally able to reach them(@+61731367000) after ~15 calls at ~5.15AM IST today. They informed me that CO is yet to be assigned.

She initially asked me for my application number, while I asked if I can give my TRN number, since I am not aware of my application number. And I gave my TRN no, DOB for her to fetch my information.

Tips

1. While spelling the TRN number, you may expand CGS... as 
*C*ourage *G*rateful *S*pirit to avoid confusions

2. For BSNL prepaid users, recharge the below STV and make calls at 6.49Rs/Min
STV Voucher Name : ISD_22
Denomination( in Rs.) : 22
Validity Period(in Days) : 30
Voucher Details : ISD Voice call rate in Rs.6.49 Min 
International SMS Rs 3 
(Australia, Bahrain, Indonesia,Kuwait)

Question
By the way, where do I find my application number?

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## vishwasramadas

Hi Guys,

I have been trying to call the 61731367000 for about 4-5 times since morning and it says the number is busy. Should i try again calling them back in a hour...???

Regards,
Vishwas
*Visa lodge* : 23 Mar 2015 | *EOI date*: 16 Feb 2015 | *Invitation date*: 13 Mar 2015
*Subclass:* 189 | *ACS :* 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 |* PTE *: Proficient
*Additional Documents Submitted* : 23 Mar 2015 | *CO* : Not Assigned | *Grant* : waiting


----------



## ice_cool

wiseman_eagle said:


> Did anyone had an experience where they were asked to wait 2 weeks but then got their grant. Feeling really anxious now


Yes, yesterday when I called on this number +61 1300 364 613, I was asked to wait for a week but after 3 hours I called them again on +61 7 3136 7000 and got grant in few mins time.


----------



## ice_cool

cloudsec said:


> Guys what is VAC 2 payment. I have applied via agent on 5th June and uploaded all documents. Also made a payment via credit card for 189 application for myself, spouse and kid and got TRN.
> 
> I see many folks saying
> 
> "CO asked me to pay for VAC2"
> 
> what is it?


For your spouse, if you have not submitted the proof of (atleast) functional english then there is an alternate to pay VAC2 amount to DIBP.


----------



## ice_cool

vishwasramadas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been trying to call the 61731367000 for about 4-5 times since morning and it says the number is busy. Should i try again calling them back in a hour...???
> 
> Regards,
> Vishwas
> Visa lodge : 23 Mar 2015 | EOI date: 16 Feb 2015 | Invitation date: 13 Mar 2015
> Subclass: 189 | ACS : 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 | PTE : Proficient
> Additional Documents Submitted : 23 Mar 2015 | CO : Not Assigned | Grant : waiting


Keep trying... dont give up.


----------



## tahirrehan

I got my grant today; 15 minutes after i hung up the phone.

phone was busy but got connected on the 3rd try. best of luck to the rest of the applicants who are almost there. just hang in there


----------



## captain_hoomi

I also called them and they told me a CO has been assigned to my application on 25th of June and they are doing the internal check and my application will be finalized by the end of July. Now with the fact that they haven't contacted me and requested anything, can I assume that they have all they want to process my application?


----------



## cloudsec

ice_cool said:


> For your spouse, if you have not submitted the proof of (atleast) functional english then there is an alternate to pay VAC2 amount to DIBP.



Thanks brother... I have submitted English proficiency documents for my spouse. So looks like I do not have to worry about it.

Thanks again...


----------



## cloudsec

ManpreetK said:


> As suggested by Jeeten , Dont modify anything -just import your application and see your status. Even i did the same. Was skeptical as you are but make sure you do not modify anything. I created account as was curious to know status and consultants do not tell us often.


Thanks Guys... I imported it and it says application received. Shall I click on my TRN no. and on next page select my role etc. Or just keep watching the list where it shows "application received"


----------



## rameshkd

captain_hoomi said:


> I also called them and they told me a CO has been assigned to my application on 25th of June and they are doing the internal check and my application will be finalized by the end of July. Now with the fact that they haven't contacted me and requested anything, can I assume that they have all they want to process my application?


It's a good sign that you've a CO assigned, you cannot say for certain that they won't ask for anything else but if they don't come back you can prep for a Direct Grant. 
Remember prior to the ceiling reaching, average grant time was 50-70 days, on those terms you're on track. Don't get carried away by the swarm of grant in the last couple of day, if you look at them closely most of them would be from Feb, Mar & Apr.


----------



## rameshkd

homeme said:


> It's a grant folks !!!
> 
> Just received grant letter for all 3 of us....It was a very long, tough and tiring journey filled with lots of anticipation, confusion and relaxation in the end....thanks to all the members of the forum. I know it was not easy but you guys made it easy for us...Cheers !!!


:cheer2: Congratulations mate enjoy your day :cheer2:


----------



## rameshkd

cloudsec said:


> Thanks Guys... I imported it and it says application received. Shall I click on my TRN no. and on next page select my role etc. Or just keep watching the list where it shows "application received"


You can click on the TRN number and go in and see what documents are attached. You medical status too will be available


----------



## msgforsunil

ice_cool said:


> Yes, yesterday when I called on this number +61 1300 364 613, I was asked to wait for a week but after 3 hours I called them again on +61 7 3136 7000 and got grant in few mins time.


Request you to please update your timelines. Thank you.


----------



## firoz85

ice_cool said:


> You can call them again on different number.
> 
> Yesterday, I called on first number and it didnt work. Then I called on another number and got grant in 15 mins time.


whats the other number


----------



## rameshkd

tahirrehan said:


> I got my grant today; 15 minutes after i hung up the phone.
> 
> phone was busy but got connected on the 3rd try. best of luck to the rest of the applicants who are almost there. just hang in there


:clap2: Congratulations buddy, a grant just before the weekend nothing like it :clap2:


----------



## rameshkd

Guys, the number to reach out to DIBP is *+61 7 3136 7000*
The number were earlier available on DIBP site but not on the new DIBP site, may be they want to cut down the calls.
Also, note due to heavy call volumes in the last couple of days you may not get through in one attempt. So keep trying.


----------



## homeme

vishwasramadas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been trying to call the 61731367000 for about 4-5 times since morning and it says the number is busy. Should i try again calling them back in a hour...???
> 
> Regards,
> Vishwas
> *Visa lodge* : 23 Mar 2015 | *EOI date*: 16 Feb 2015 | *Invitation date*: 13 Mar 2015
> *Subclass:* 189 | *ACS :* 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 |* PTE *: Proficient
> *Additional Documents Submitted* : 23 Mar 2015 | *CO* : Not Assigned | *Grant* : waiting


You need to call them at least 20 times to get connected


----------



## rameshkd

SatyaRockz said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am a silent observer of this forum. I am glad to share the great news that I've received my visa grants (including family -wife, 2 kids) yesterday. I've called them and received the grant mails while I was still on the phone with visa officer. She was kind enough and so courteous through out the call.
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for their valuable guidance thought out this long journey.
> 
> I have updated my signature and tracker
> Thanks,
> Satya
> 
> ACS Positive: 16-Jan-2015
> PTE - 04-Feb-2015
> EOI (60 Points) - 11-Feb-2015
> Invite - 13-03-2015
> 189 Visa Lodged (ANZSCO : 261312 - Developer Programmer) - 11-04-2015 (Onshore)
> Direct Grant - 02-July-2015 :second: (No CO contact)


Congratulations buddy lane:


----------



## firoz85

homeme said:


> You need to call them at least 20 times to get connected


I think im double that amount by now  it automatically hangs up after 45 seconds.


----------



## rameshkd

hari_sudhan said:


> When I called DIBP now... they said "it looks like your application was just waiting for new FY cap, let me see if I can finalize your application"
> 
> After 5 mins, boom ! Application status changed from "Application Received" to "Finalised". And against all applicant's name the status moved from "Processing" to "Granted".
> 
> 
> So officially, I got my DIRECT GRANT today  . Thanks to all contributors.


Congratulations mate :cheer2:


----------



## rameshkd

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Although its a 189 related thread but just to let you know that i got my 190 grant.
> Finally!!!!! After calling them 5 minutes ago, i got mine and my family's grant just now. Omg!!! It feels so good. Just for your info 4th march EOi submitted 23rd of march nsw invitation received 29th of april SS approved 10th of may 190 lodged 10th of june vAC 2 recived 16th of june vac 2 paid.
> Grant 3rd of july


Awesome, congratulations buddy :rockon:


----------



## rameshkd

pc101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got the grant today morning after a long wait. First I got a verification call, and after an hour, I called the GSM office and a nice guy immediately gave me the grant
> 
> Thanks to God, thanks to DIBP and thanks to the members of this wonderful forum
> 
> 189(261313) lodged in Feb 2015


Congratulations, all the best.


----------



## jelli-kallu

Congratulations!!!lane:lane:

Can you also update the points in your signature? 



hari_sudhan said:


> When I called DIBP now... they said "it looks like your application was just waiting for new FY cap, let me see if I can finalize your application"
> 
> After 5 mins, boom ! Application status changed from "Application Received" to "Finalised". And against all applicant's name the status moved from "Processing" to "Granted".
> 
> 
> So officially, I got my DIRECT GRANT today  . Thanks to all contributors.


----------



## cloudsec

rameshkd said:


> You can click on the TRN number and go in and see what documents are attached. You medical status too will be available


Thanks Ramesh - But when I click on the TRN no. which I imported, it is asking me to select one of the options for "For the purposes of this application I am:" Which has the following options.

An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application.
A family member of the applicant acting on their behalf, including a sponsoring family member.
A friend of the applicant acting on their behalf.
A person appointed by the applicant to assist with the application process (for example, an education agent or tourism agent).
A representative of the employer or potential employer of the applicant, including a sponsoring or nominating employer.
A representative of an organisation running an activity in which the applicant will participate during their visit. For example, an organisation running a conference, sporting event or entertainment event.
A person authorised by the applicant to receive correspondence relating to the application but not to act in any other capacity relating to the application.

I do not see any other option on this page (after clicking TRN no.) to see what documents uploaded etc. 

As I mentioned before, the application was lodged by an agent using his ID and I just created my login on immi and imported it to check the status.

Do I need to select one of the options from above list, to be able to see the documents uploaded by my agent, medicals received etc?


----------



## rameshkd

ManpreetK said:


> Hi all,
> Since so many people got Grants today. Many congratulations.
> Even i got the Grant  Finally Wait is over.
> Many many thanks to all people here who guide and clear our doubts specially Jeeten and KeeDa.
> 
> As i took the DIBP contact no. yesterday , called them today morning around 5:00 am and asked for if there is anything pending from my end since my application was in received state. The guy asked for TRN no./Name/DOB and checked the status. He informed that since Visa CAP was reached, the application has been processed and finalised and nothing to worry about. He told he will send an email of Grant today to the person i have appointed(consultancy) and I shall contact them. All is fine . Nothing to worry.
> There was no communication for CO allocation, Application status changed from Received to Finalised today
> 
> Many thanks to all the expats. All the best to all who are waiting.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manpreet


:cheer2: Congratulations mate, enjoy the day :cheer2:


----------



## rameshkd

Select _An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application._
There won't be any issues, you will now be able to see your application though not the mails or any correspondence sent by CO, but atleast you will know if your agent doesn't give you the right information.



cloudsec said:


> Thanks Ramesh - But when I click on the TRN no. which I imported, it is asking me to select one of the options for "For the purposes of this application I am:" Which has the following options.
> 
> An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application.
> A family member of the applicant acting on their behalf, including a sponsoring family member.
> A friend of the applicant acting on their behalf.
> A person appointed by the applicant to assist with the application process (for example, an education agent or tourism agent).
> A representative of the employer or potential employer of the applicant, including a sponsoring or nominating employer.
> A representative of an organisation running an activity in which the applicant will participate during their visit. For example, an organisation running a conference, sporting event or entertainment event.
> A person authorised by the applicant to receive correspondence relating to the application but not to act in any other capacity relating to the application.
> 
> I do not see any other option on this page (after clicking TRN no.) to see what documents uploaded etc.
> 
> As I mentioned before, the application was lodged by an agent using his ID and I just created my login on immi and imported it to check the status.
> 
> Do I need to select one of the options from above list, to be able to see the documents uploaded by my agent, medicals received etc?


----------



## prforoz

How log does it take for medicals referred to MOC to get cleared these days?

Sigh!!

Got to know that my spouse's medicals got referred (likely because of a jaundice we declared that happened 11 years ago, but I am not sure)
Any help here would lessen my anxiety.


----------



## vinodkrish_r

GRANT! Its an amazing feeling. Thanks to all who have helped me reach this stage. Its all emotional out here! This community is great, and guys please ask any questions that I might be able to help you out with. Thank you again


----------



## cloudsec

rameshkd said:


> Select _An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application._
> There won't be any issues, you will now be able to see your application though not the mails or any correspondence sent by CO, but atleast you will know if your agent doesn't give you the right information.


Thanks Ramesh... I am just trying to be extra cautious...

Thanks to Jeeten, ManpreetK too...


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


Sarim.ali143 said:


> Although its a 189 related thread but just to let you know that i got my 190 grant.
> Finally!!!!! After calling them 5 minutes ago, i got mine and my family's grant just now. Omg!!! It feels so good. Just for your info 4th march EOi submitted 23rd of march nsw invitation received 29th of april SS approved 10th of may 190 lodged 10th of june vAC 2 recived 16th of june vac 2 paid.
> Grant 3rd of july





Sarim.ali143 said:


> Thank you so much. I will definitely remind them tomorrow to send me a grant  ...
> Feeling pretty hopeful of getting it soon after reading your comment. Thanks again.





Jeeten#80 said:


> Give them a Call tomorrow morning their time to avoid longer waiting time.
> 
> 
> MOREOVER as I have already informed you THAT when they ask for VAC2 payment THEN they have already taken a positive decision regarding VISA application subject to VAC2 payment.
> 
> 
> Its just a matter of days for you now.





Jeeten#80 said:


> I don't have the direct number.
> 
> *In my view: * You may call THEM on following number (May be around 09:00 am AEST)
> 
> 0061731367000 | +61731367000
> 
> Keep your VISA application details handy while calling (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number).
> 
> *||| ALL THE BEST |||*


----------



## rameshkd

vinodkrish_r said:


> GRANT! Its an amazing feeling. Thanks to all who have helped me reach this stage. Its all emotional out here! This community is great, and guys please ask any questions that I might be able to help you out with. Thank you again


Awesome, congratulations buddy :rockon:


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*



hari_sudhan said:


> When I called DIBP now... they said "it looks like your application was just waiting for new FY cap, let me see if I can finalize your application"
> 
> After 5 mins, boom ! Application status changed from "Application Received" to "Finalised". And against all applicant's name the status moved from "Processing" to "Granted".
> 
> 
> So officially, I got my DIRECT GRANT today  . Thanks to all contributors.


----------



## ausram

Got the Grant today. Thank you all for the help.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:cheer2:lane::cheer2:​




vinodkrish_r said:


> GRANT! Its an amazing feeling. Thanks to all who have helped me reach this stage. Its all emotional out here! This community is great, and guys please ask any questions that I might be able to help you out with. Thank you again


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





ausram said:


> Got the Grant today. Thank you all for the help.


----------



## innipat3

rameshkd said:


> Guys, the number to reach out to DIBP is *+61 7 3136 7000*
> The number were earlier available on DIBP site but not on the new DIBP site, may be they want to cut down the calls.
> Also, note due to heavy call volumes in the last couple of days you may not get through in one attempt. So keep trying.



This number is busy

called 7-8 times but not able to talk.


----------



## rameshkd

ausram said:


> Got the Grant today. Thank you all for the help.


Congratulations buddy. Please share your timeline


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


lane::cheer2:lane:​



homeme said:


> It's a grant folks !!!
> 
> Just received grant letter for all 3 of us....It was a very long, tough and tiring journey filled with lots of anticipation, confusion and relaxation in the end....thanks to all the members of the forum. I know it was not easy but you guys made it easy for us...Cheers !!!


----------



## prforoz

Any help here guys

How log does it take for medicals referred to MOC to get cleared these days?

Sigh!!

Got to know that my spouse's medicals got referred (likely because we declared a jaundice 10 years ago, i don't know for sure).

Thanks all. (reposting as this has a lot of entries and my earlier posrt went back by few pages)/


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:cheer2:lane::cheer2:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*






SatyaRockz said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am a silent observer of this forum. I am glad to share the great news that I've received my visa grants (including family -wife, 2 kids) yesterday. I've called them and received the grant mails while I was still on the phone with visa officer. She was kind enough and so courteous through out the call.
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for their valuable guidance thought out this long journey.
> 
> I have updated my signature and tracker
> Thanks,
> Satya
> 
> ACS Positive: 16-Jan-2015
> PTE - 04-Feb-2015
> EOI (60 Points) - 11-Feb-2015
> Invite - 13-03-2015
> 189 Visa Lodged (ANZSCO : 261312 - Developer Programmer) - 11-04-2015 (Onshore)
> Direct Grant - 02-July-2015 :second: (No CO contact)


----------



## Jeeten#80

VAC2 stands for Visa Application Charge 2 (It is also called Second Installment)

For details refer to my following post.


*VAC2 - Payment...WHAT and WHY?*




cloudsec said:


> Guys what is VAC 2 payment. I have applied via agent on 5th June and uploaded all documents. Also made a payment via credit card for 189 application for myself, spouse and kid and got TRN.
> 
> I see many folks saying
> 
> "CO asked me to pay for VAC2"
> 
> what is it?


----------



## firoz85

guys ive been trying to get through for past couple of hours. Does it automatically get cut after 45 seconds ? Is there an issue if you call via VoIP?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​



tahirrehan said:


> I got my grant today; 15 minutes after i hung up the phone.
> 
> phone was busy but got connected on the 3rd try. best of luck to the rest of the applicants who are almost there. just hang in there


----------



## varundev

Congratulations to All friends who got grant. Enjoy the moment


----------



## thelostone

I haven't been able to go through the call yet. But I just saw this in my application :

Health requirement – required examinations not yet determined
The health examinations required for this person have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the person returns to this page.

what does this mean? I did my health back in may...


----------



## rameshkd

thelostone said:


> I haven't been able to go through the call yet. But I just saw this in my application :
> 
> Health requirement – required examinations not yet determined
> The health examinations required for this person have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the person returns to this page.
> 
> what does this mean? I did my health back in may...


Check with you medical center if they submitted your reports. Looks like they've not been submitted


----------



## bhupinder sekhon

Congratulations to the ones who recieved grants .... have a bright future ahead .

And pls share the spread sheet ling for traking the visa details .


----------



## mahi31

Congratulations all who received grant today. Good luck .


----------



## binu26

firoz85 said:


> guys ive been trying to get through for past couple of hours. Does it automatically get cut after 45 seconds ? Is there an issue if you call via VoIP?


Hey it does cut off after 45 seconds if it's busy. I tried over ten times yesterday before I got through. Now that people are getting grants after calling everyone is on the phone. Kkeep trying you will get through.


----------



## Pradip11

Hi Guys 

Its been 10 weeks I lodged for 189 with 65 point. CO asked additional docs on 10th June which was submitted on the same day over email and also got confirmation that my email has been received and no futher document is necessary at that point.

Most on this forum is suggesting that they called and their application was pulled in immigration system and finalized with in couple of minutes to couple of hours. I tried to call them but when I call the phone directly connects to the message saying not to call the number for visa updates, and if it is not finalized by Aug 1st then best way to communicate is over email. after this message, the phone says its busy and hang up. Tried atleast 30 times without luck, may be friday is not a best day to call.

Its very anxious moment to wait second by second and keep on refreshing your email.


Regards
Pradip


----------



## rajayasir

Just got the GRANT after 2 min of conformation call.
Thank you all your guidance.
I have learnt a lot from this forum and appriciate the support people do for each other. 
Stay blessed All.
Visa applied 11 may
Visa grant 3 july


----------



## harkanwal

Hi Guys, 

its been 46 days since i Lodged application, Application Status is still as "Application Received" no word from any CO, i have upfront uploaded everything and no document is pending. lately i'm seeing many of our friends are getting grants after making inquiries to DIBP. should i also give a call today or wait for another few days.


----------



## zaingenius

And yessss...the great day is today for me...
Got Direct Grant today !!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





rajayasir said:


> Just got the GRANT after 2 min of conformation call.
> Thank you all your guidance.
> I have learnt a lot from this forum and appriciate the support people do for each other.
> Stay blessed All.
> Visa applied 11 may
> Visa grant 3 july


----------



## jimypk

rajayasir said:


> Just got the GRANT after 2 min of conformation call.
> Thank you all your guidance.
> I have learnt a lot from this forum and appriciate the support people do for each other.
> Stay blessed All.
> Visa applied 11 may
> Visa grant 3 july


Congrads....


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




zaingenius said:


> And yessss...the great day is today for me...
> Got Direct Grant today !!


----------



## jimypk

zaingenius said:


> And yessss...the great day is today for me...
> Got Direct Grant today !!


Congrads


----------



## hari_sudhan

jelli-kallu said:


> Congratulations!!!lane:lane:
> 
> Can you also update the points in your signature?


Thanks. Signature updated with points.


----------



## hari_sudhan

Jeeten#80 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​
> 
> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


You had never missed to answer any questions, nor you miss to wish members who received grant.

Thanks for your wishes and I am grateful to your unselfish contribution you do to this forum. 

May you join the Grant wagon ASAP


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for your kind words and wishes Hari!


Expecting for an Invite on 6th July and a speedy VISA processing (Direct Grant ).

But off late many 60+ pointers are queuing up for invite for 6th July:fingerscrossed:.




hari_sudhan said:


> You had never missed to answer any questions, nor you miss to wish members who received grant.
> 
> Thanks for your wishes and I am grateful to your unselfish contribution you do to this forum.
> 
> May you join the Grant wagon ASAP


----------



## andrew64

zaingenius said:


> And yessss...the great day is today for me...
> Got Direct Grant today !!


Congrats buddy is yours 189 or 190 and offshore candidate ?


----------



## sameer84in

Congratulations to everyone who received the grant in new financial year :cheer2:

Good luck to those who are expecting an invite :juggle:


----------



## kumarnram

Hi MSG.
Did they tell anything more about when a CO is likely to be assigned? Just to get an idea as my application date is 26th May.

Thanks
Ram



msgforsunil said:


> Was tempted to call up IMMI and was finally able to reach them(@+61731367000) after ~15 calls at ~5.15AM IST today. They informed me that CO is yet to be assigned.
> 
> She initially asked me for my application number, while I asked if I can give my TRN number, since I am not aware of my application number. And I gave my TRN no, DOB for her to fetch my information.
> 
> Tips
> 
> 1. While spelling the TRN number, you may expand CGS... as
> *C*ourage *G*rateful *S*pirit to avoid confusions
> 
> 2. For BSNL prepaid users, recharge the below STV and make calls at 6.49Rs/Min
> STV Voucher Name : ISD_22
> Denomination( in Rs.) : 22
> Validity Period(in Days) : 30
> Voucher Details : ISD Voice call rate in Rs.6.49 Min
> International SMS Rs 3
> (Australia, Bahrain, Indonesia,Kuwait)
> 
> Question
> By the way, where do I find my application number?
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## andrew64

*ICT occupations qutoa has been incrased this year*

I am sure most of you all would have seen the new skill select , just for the information ICT quota has increased this year , may imply OZ is having more opportunities .  

SkillSelect


----------



## hari_sudhan

Jeeten#80 said:


> Thanks for your kind words and wishes Hari!
> 
> 
> Expecting for an Invite on 6th July and a speedy VISA processing (Direct Grant ).
> 
> But off late many 60+ pointers are queuing up for invite for 6th July:fingerscrossed:.


Wish you all the best and success.


----------



## ibfij

Congrats, did you apply with your family included or for your own self only?



rajayasir said:


> Just got the GRANT after 2 min of conformation call.
> Thank you all your guidance.
> I have learnt a lot from this forum and appriciate the support people do for each other.
> Stay blessed All.
> Visa applied 11 may
> Visa grant 3 july


----------



## Suri1981

*Visa granted*

Hello folks


We got our GRANT now. Within 5 mins of phone call, we got the status changed to "Finalised", though the immigration lady asked us to wait for 2 weeks. This is unbelievable!!!!
Thanks a ton to this forum. Keep trying to reach them. We made 20 calls and 21st call connected. Until you reach a person you will get default ivr msg, no harm you are on right channel. Just keep trying. This is the ph no: +61 731367000, dialed from cell phone and got connected. 

VISA lodged: 8th April 2015

Thanks again people. Without this forum, I wouldn't have known calling works.


----------



## gagandeep2900

i feel i am still the unlucky one.. 

Gave them a call yesterday , but got reply that routine check is going on and they cant give me time line of when it will be finalized. 

what should i do now ? long wait. 

visa lodged : 18th March
No CO contact except a mail on 2nd June from Adelaide team 23 that my case is in processing and that too because i called on that day.


----------



## Suri1981

Check your status in immi website. Our status was showing as processing until we called them. After that it changed to finalised. So try calling them again on AEST hours , maybe you will get different answer.


----------



## mahi31

Don't worry dear , we are in the same timeline. I lodged on 21st March and same answer I got when I called them yesterday. Don't loose hope. Next week will be our week.


----------



## andrew64

Suri1981 said:


> Hello folks
> 
> 
> We got our GRANT now. Within 5 mins of phone call, we got the status changed to "Finalised", though the immigration lady asked us to wait for 2 weeks. This is unbelievable!!!!
> Thanks a ton to this forum. Keep trying to reach them. We made 20 calls and 21st call connected. Until you reach a person you will get default ivr msg, no harm you are on right channel. Just keep trying. This is the ph no: +61 731367000, dialed from cell phone and got connected.
> 
> VISA lodged: 8th April 2015
> 
> Thanks again people. Without this forum, I wouldn't have known calling works.


Congrats can you please share the timeline ...


----------



## andrew64

gagandeep2900 said:


> i feel i am still the unlucky one..
> 
> Gave them a call yesterday , but got reply that routine check is going on and they cant give me time line of when it will be finalized.
> 
> what should i do now ? long wait.
> 
> visa lodged : 18th March
> No CO contact except a mail on 2nd June from Adelaide team 23 that my case is in processing and that too because i called on that day.


Did you front load all the documents buddy


----------



## thelostone

rameshkd said:


> Check with you medical center if they submitted your reports. Looks like they've not been submitted


I just checked and it has been submitted. Emedical client also shows my details and says it was submitted to DIBP. Looks like that I have found the reason for the delay. There seems to be some problem with my medical results showing up on my application.


----------



## jango28

gagandeep2900 said:


> i feel i am still the unlucky one..
> 
> Gave them a call yesterday , but got reply that routine check is going on and they cant give me time line of when it will be finalized.
> 
> what should i do now ? long wait.
> 
> visa lodged : 18th March
> No CO contact except a mail on 2nd June from Adelaide team 23 that my case is in processing and that too because i called on that day.


Yes, same here...she told me routine checks and they are discussed once a month..didn't tell the date when that is going to happen. But the recorded msg says all 2015 applicants need to wait for 4 weeks...so another month at max :noidea:


----------



## mahi31

Click on print button and check the details of problem.


thelostone said:


> I just checked and it has been submitted. Emedical client also shows my details and says it was submitted to DIBP. Looks like that I have found the reason for the delay. There seems to be some problem with my medical results showing up on my application.


----------



## thelostone

mahi31 said:


> Click on print button and check the details of problem.


Shows that everything is completed and submitted to DIBP, no mention of any problem. I think the problem is that my emedical health profile is not connected to my visa application or something like that. So even though the exams are completed, the immi account still says "Health requirement – required examinations not yet determined".


----------



## rameshkd

rajayasir said:


> Just got the GRANT after 2 min of conformation call.
> Thank you all your guidance.
> I have learnt a lot from this forum and appriciate the support people do for each other.
> Stay blessed All.
> Visa applied 11 may
> Visa grant 3 july


:cheer2: Congratulations mate enjoy your day :cheer2:


----------



## rameshkd

zaingenius said:


> And yessss...the great day is today for me...
> Got Direct Grant today !!


Congratulations mate. All the best for next steps :rockon:


----------



## gagandeep2900

HI

1 Month more ?? this is gonna kill. 

Front loaded everything including PCC , Medical , Form-80 . No more doc even asked by them so far. 

What actually is this Routine check? 

and is it ok to call them again next week . as i have already called them twice in last 1 month .

Te



jango28 said:


> Yes, same here...she told me routine checks and they are discussed once a month..didn't tell the date when that is going to happen. But the recorded msg says all 2015 applicants need to wait for 4 weeks...so another month at max :noidea:


----------



## gagandeep2900

Yes buddy , front uploaded all doc ... 

Is it ok to call them again next week ? 




andrew64 said:


> Did you front load all the documents buddy


----------



## rameshkd

Suri1981 said:


> Hello folks
> 
> 
> We got our GRANT now. Within 5 mins of phone call, we got the status changed to "Finalised", though the immigration lady asked us to wait for 2 weeks. This is unbelievable!!!!
> Thanks a ton to this forum. Keep trying to reach them. We made 20 calls and 21st call connected. Until you reach a person you will get default ivr msg, no harm you are on right channel. Just keep trying. This is the ph no: +61 731367000, dialed from cell phone and got connected.
> 
> VISA lodged: 8th April 2015
> 
> Thanks again people. Without this forum, I wouldn't have known calling works.


:cheer2: Congratulations mate enjoy your day :cheer2:


----------



## rameshkd

gagandeep2900 said:


> HI
> 
> 1 Month more ?? this is gonna kill.
> 
> Front loaded everything including PCC , Medical , Form-80 . No more doc even asked by them so far.
> 
> What actually is this Routine check?
> 
> and is it ok to call them again next week . as i have already called them twice in last 1 month .
> 
> Te


Don't lose hope, your application may be up for external check. Did you receive any call from High Commission or do you know if your HR got any inquiry about your employment. Since you called only a couple of days ago, wait for another 10-12 days and try again. Ask them what's the service standard, how long should it take.


----------



## rameshkd

thelostone said:


> Shows that everything is completed and submitted to DIBP, no mention of any problem. I think the problem is that my emedical health profile is not connected to my visa application or something like that. So even though the exams are completed, the immi account still says "Health requirement – required examinations not yet determined".


Write to [email protected] , ask them if they received your medicals reports. Tell them you're asking this because you can't see the update on your Immi online account.
Provide them with you passport number, TRN, DOB & Name.


----------



## jewelthief

gagandeep2900 said:


> HI
> 
> 1 Month more ?? this is gonna kill.
> 
> Front loaded everything including PCC , Medical , Form-80 . No more doc even asked by them so far.
> 
> What actually is this Routine check?
> 
> and is it ok to call them again next week . as i have already called them twice in last 1 month .
> 
> Te


Yes I am also curious. What exactly is routine check?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




Suri1981 said:


> Hello folks
> 
> 
> We got our GRANT now. Within 5 mins of phone call, we got the status changed to "Finalised", though the immigration lady asked us to wait for 2 weeks. This is unbelievable!!!!
> Thanks a ton to this forum. Keep trying to reach them. We made 20 calls and 21st call connected. Until you reach a person you will get default ivr msg, no harm you are on right channel. Just keep trying. This is the ph no: +61 731367000, dialed from cell phone and got connected.
> 
> VISA lodged: 8th April 2015
> 
> Thanks again people. Without this forum, I wouldn't have known calling works.


----------



## Solidmac

Hello friends... Was dying to write this post for the past 2months... 
Finally got my grant today, feeling happy and relaxed now.... Btw, I never called the department.


----------



## rameshkd

I cannot tell for certain what a Routine check is but I've done some googling around and found the below. When I first called DIBP in May I was told my application is under routine check, in June they told it's up for external review

Routine check could be anything, right from checking you qualification, to police check or your employment history. ASIO works with DIBP to perform checks on their behalf, at times the applicant details are passed on to these third party agencies to perform an all round check.






jewelthief said:


> Yes I am also curious. What exactly is routine check?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




Solidmac said:


> Hello friends... Was dying to write this post for the past 2months...
> Finally got my grant today, feeling happy and relaxed now.... Btw, I never called the department.


----------



## rameshkd

Solidmac said:


> Hello friends... Was dying to write this post for the past 2months...
> Finally got my grant today, feeling happy and relaxed now.... Btw, I never called the department.


Congratulations mate :clap2:


----------



## varundev

Solidmac said:


> Hello friends... Was dying to write this post for the past 2months...
> Finally got my grant today, feeling happy and relaxed now.... Btw, I never called the department.


Congrats 
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Suri1981

Thanks a lot buddy.


----------



## Alex M

gagandeep2900 said:


> i feel i am still the unlucky one..
> 
> Gave them a call yesterday , but got reply that routine check is going on and they cant give me time line of when it will be finalized.
> 
> what should i do now ? long wait.
> 
> visa lodged : 18th March
> No CO contact except a mail on 2nd June from Adelaide team 23 that my case is in processing and that too because i called on that day.


I also called yesterday and got the same answer. They told that the routine check might take up to 12 months (or even 18 months!!!). Not sure how much longer we should wait!!!!

--------------------
Civil Engineer - Visa 189/ Lodge: 23-02-2015/ Case Officer (Lisa): 15-04-2015/ Medical: 25-04-2015


----------



## gauravmadi

Hi Frnds,

could anyone please advise on the below mentioned query:

I lodged my visa on 17th April 2015 and on 4th June i received an email from CO requesting additoinal documents. I uploaded the same and also replied with the email on 6th June. Since then my application status is showing "Assessment in progress". 
I also received email from CO on 12th June stating that "category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. The Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year."

So i am anxious when i am going to get the grant. It's been already 2.5 months.


----------



## rameshkd

gauravmadi said:


> Hi Frnds,
> 
> could anyone please advise on the below mentioned query:
> 
> I lodged my visa on 17th April 2015 and on 4th June i received an email from CO requesting additoinal documents. I uploaded the same and also replied with the email on 6th June. Since then my application status is showing "Assessment in progress".
> I also received email from CO on 12th June stating that "category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. The Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year."
> 
> So i am anxious when i am going to get the grant. It's been already 2.5 months.


Since you've already provided all required documents , there's nothing pending from your end. Watch out for next week, your grant may be on the way if not try calling them. The details of the number are mentioned in few of the posts above.


----------



## natty.punjabi

*Finally the golden email*

Hi Guys,

I got my golden mail today morning at around 10:30 am IST. I lodged visa on 22nd april. I would like to thank to this wonderful forum and wonderful people who come together and help each other and collaborate. I owe special thanks to nicemathan, keeda, jeeten who were constantly putting efforts in this forum by replying to others queries. you guys are doing awesome job. last but not the least i would like to say thanks to all other people as well who take time to come to this forum and ask questions. I would try to remain on this forum as long as i can and will try to post more answers to the queries. all the best to the people woh aree awaiting their grant and all the best for people who will be applying for 2015-16 cycle.


----------



## rameshkd

natty.punjabi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my golden mail today morning at around 10:30 am IST. I lodged visa on 22nd april. I would like to thank to this wonderful forum and wonderful people who come together and help each other and collaborate. I owe special thanks to nicemathan, keeda, jeeten who were constantly putting efforts in this forum by replying to others queries. you guys are doing awesome job. last but not the least i would like to say thanks to all other people as well who take time to come to this forum and ask questions. I would try to remain on this forum as long as i can and will try to post more answers to the queries. all the best to the people woh aree awaiting their grant and all the best for people who will be applying for 2015-16 cycle.


:cheer2: Congratulations mate. Best wishes for future :cheer2:


----------



## Suri1981

gauravmadi said:


> Hi Frnds,
> 
> could anyone please advise on the below mentioned query:
> 
> I lodged my visa on 17th April 2015 and on 4th June i received an email from CO requesting additoinal documents. I uploaded the same and also replied with the email on 6th June. Since then my application status is showing "Assessment in progress".
> I also received email from CO on 12th June stating that "category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. The Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year."
> 
> So i am anxious when i am going to get the grant. It's been already 2.5 months.


Bro just give them a call, keep trying their number, you will get busy and call gets disconnected. However don't loose hope, keep calling. Immi work from 8AM- 4.30 PM Mon to fri I guess. You will definelly get connected on line. Any a person from Brisbane team had granted my visa, though I had a Adelaide CO.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*

:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




natty.punjabi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my golden mail today morning at around 10:30 am IST. I lodged visa on 22nd april. I would like to thank to this wonderful forum and wonderful people who come together and help each other and collaborate. I owe special thanks to nicemathan, keeda, jeeten who were constantly putting efforts in this forum by replying to others queries. you guys are doing awesome job. last but not the least i would like to say thanks to all other people as well who take time to come to this forum and ask questions. I would try to remain on this forum as long as i can and will try to post more answers to the queries. all the best to the people woh aree awaiting their grant and all the best for people who will be applying for 2015-16 cycle.


----------



## rajayasir

natty.punjabi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my golden mail today morning at around 10:30 am IST. I lodged visa on 22nd april. I would like to thank to this wonderful forum and wonderful people who come together and help each other and collaborate. I owe special thanks to nicemathan, keeda, jeeten who were constantly putting efforts in this forum by replying to others queries. you guys are doing awesome job. last but not the least i would like to say thanks to all other people as well who take time to come to this forum and ask questions. I would try to remain on this forum as long as i can and will try to post more answers to the queries. all the best to the people woh aree awaiting their grant and all the best for people who will be applying for 2015-16 cycle.


Congrats


----------



## JK684

gauravmadi said:


> Hi Frnds,
> 
> could anyone please advise on the below mentioned query:
> 
> I lodged my visa on 17th April 2015 and on 4th June i received an email from CO requesting additoinal documents. I uploaded the same and also replied with the email on 6th June. Since then my application status is showing "Assessment in progress".
> I also received email from CO on 12th June stating that "category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. The Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year."
> 
> So i am anxious when i am going to get the grant. It's been already 2.5 months.



Your time line is similar to mine, I applied on 18th April, additional docs request by CO on 2nd June, replied to CO with additional docs on 4th June, and then delay e-mail (mentioning cap filled for FY 2014-15) on 10th June.

and 1st July, I tried to call them 6 times, didnt go through. I didnt want to waste more money by calling , so stopped calling. I had also e-mailed my CO - asking whether any decision has been taken on my case or not - (Adelaide team) while I was making the phone calls. and I got the Grant E-mail 1.5 hrs after I sent mail to my CO 

So please try to contact them by e-mail too. I am not sure if it will work next week too ...But you may get the Grant E-mail next week even if you dont call again too. just my guess.


----------



## JK684

harkanwal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> its been 46 days since i Lodged application, Application Status is still as "Application Received" no word from any CO, i have upfront uploaded everything and no document is pending. lately i'm seeing many of our friends are getting grants after making inquiries to DIBP. should i also give a call today or wait for another few days.



I think there is no need for you to call now as your app is only 46 days old. I guess you may call after another 10 days or so. You might get CO allocated soon and contact you if they require any additional docs. If every thing is good, you will get direct grant soon.

Did any of your friends who got grant after calling DIBP have same / similar time line as you ?


----------



## KeeDa

JK684 said:


> Your time line is similar to mine, I applied on 18th April, additional docs request by CO on 2nd June, replied to CO with additional docs on 4th June, and then delay e-mail (mentioning cap filled for FY 2014-15) on 10th June.
> 
> and 1st July, I tried to call them 6 times, didnt go through. I didnt want to waste more money by calling , so stopped calling. I had also e-mailed my CO - asking whether any decision has been taken on my case or not - (Adelaide team) while I was making the phone calls. and I got the Grant E-mail 1.5 hrs after I sent mail to my CO
> 
> So please try to contact them by e-mail too. I am not sure if it will work next week too ...But you may get the Grant E-mail next week even if you dont call again too. just my guess.


Congrats mate. Which ID did you write to? The general Skilled.Migration one or the one specific to your team? (please don't reply with the exact email address - whichever it was).


----------



## vinodkrish_r

@Jeetendra, you are great indeed. I have never seen anyone spent so much time. I really wanted to thank you for all your efforts in writing for the questions posted. What ever visa you are applying for, I wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## jetpilot

Congratulations gdrao , just for guidance what was your timeline??


----------



## RICHA1JAVA

Hi Bhupinder,

First of all thanks for the wishes. My timelines are mentioned in my signature.
If you need any other help, let me know.

Regards
Richa




bhupinder sekhon said:


> Congratulations richa !!
> 
> 
> Well may I know your time line details pls


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulations buddy, which city are you from?, if I may know.



Solidmac said:


> Hello friends... Was dying to write this post for the past 2months...
> Finally got my grant today, feeling happy and relaxed now.... Btw, I never called the department.


----------



## cocomart

Alex M said:


> I also called yesterday and got the same answer. They told that the routine check might take up to 12 months (or even 18 months!!!). Not sure how much longer we should wait!!!!
> 
> --------------------
> Civil Engineer - Visa 189/ Lodge: 23-02-2015/ Case Officer (Lisa): 15-04-2015/ Medical: 25-04-2015


From what country are u from?


----------



## cocomart

Suri1981 said:


> Bro just give them a call, keep trying their number, you will get busy and call gets disconnected. However don't loose hope, keep calling. Immi work from 8AM- 4.30 PM Mon to fri I guess. You will definelly get connected on line. Any a person from Brisbane team had granted my visa, though I had a Adelaide CO.


Anyone got the brisbane number? Pls share.


----------



## Alex M

cocomart said:


> From what country are u from?


Iran. But it shouldn't be because of that, as many of my friends got their visas by 3 months. I guess visiting several countries and living in Australia for few years is the main reason it took so long.


----------



## nicemathan

Hey buddy,

Congratulations for getting the grant.

Great timing isn't it, have a blast during this weekend.    

Do, PM me your contact details to stay in touch.



natty.punjabi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my golden mail today morning at around 10:30 am IST. I lodged visa on 22nd april. I would like to thank to this wonderful forum and wonderful people who come together and help each other and collaborate. I owe special thanks to nicemathan, keeda, jeeten who were constantly putting efforts in this forum by replying to others queries. you guys are doing awesome job. last but not the least i would like to say thanks to all other people as well who take time to come to this forum and ask questions. I would try to remain on this forum as long as i can and will try to post more answers to the queries. all the best to the people woh aree awaiting their grant and all the best for people who will be applying for 2015-16 cycle.


----------



## JK684

KeeDa said:


> Congrats mate. Which ID did you write to? The general Skilled.Migration one or the one specific to your team? (please don't reply with the exact email address - whichever it was).



the e-mail ID specific to Adelaide team, not the generic one.


----------



## Alex M

cocomart said:


> Anyone got the brisbane number? Pls share.


If calling from overseas try this number "+61 73136 7000".


----------



## Puneesh.s

Hi All,

I have a question regarding the Form80.

Is it necessary to upload it up front with the application? 

I have submitted all the docs including meds and PCC. My consultant did not tell me to fill the form 80, so, I am a bit skeptical.


----------



## JK684

Puneesh.s said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question regarding the Form80.
> 
> Is it necessary to upload it up front with the application?
> 
> I have submitted all the docs including meds and PCC. My consultant did not tell me to fill the form 80, so, I am a bit skeptical.



If you have international travel history, I would say YES. 

If you dont upload it now and if your CO decides that it is needed to assess your case, he / she will ask you to upload it. So there is no harm in uploading Form 80 now, if you have traveled abroad in the past.


----------



## gauravmadi

Hi Mate,

Thanks for the response. 
Could you please tell me if your application status was also "Assessment in progress" or it was in "Received" status when you emailed to CO.


----------



## zaingenius

andrew64 said:


> Congrats buddy is yours 189 or 190 and offshore candidate ?


Buddy I applied under 189...Offshore (I live in Pakistan, work here and have never been to Ausi)
Got direct grant in just 50 days of application submission..


----------



## JK684

gauravmadi said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> Could you please tell me if your application status was also "Assessment in progress" or it was in "Received" status when you emailed to CO.


It was in "*Assessment in progress*" status when I e-mailed them. 

Initially it was in"*Application Received*" status and then it got changed to the 2nd status after I uploaded the additional document (which CO requested) and clicked on "Request Complete" button.


----------



## KeeDa

Hello all,

Question regarding uploading documents:

I am ready to start uploading the documents into the visa application. The guideline here: *Attach documents to an online application* says _Upload any required or critical documents first and then any other recommended documents you want to provide._ I see there are 2 ways to attach a document:
*1.* Using the attach button that has options to choose the _Applicant_, _Evidence Type_, _Document Type_, and _Description_.
*2.* Under each applicant there is a list as follows:
*Type Date Progress Action*
Birth or Age, Evidence of Recommended	Attach document
Character, Evidence of Recommended	Attach document
Health, Evidence of Recommended	Attach document
Language Ability - English, Evidence of Recommended
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of Recommended
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of Recommended
Skills Assessment, Evidence of Recommended	Attach document
Travel Document Recommended	Attach document
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of Recommended	Attach document
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of Recommended	Attach document

The "Progress" column says "Recommended".

Where do I see or how do I know which documents are required or critical documents that I should upload first and which are recommended?


----------



## vng09

I got grant today. Lodged on 10th April. I got grant after 5 mins calling the department. The number is 61 73136 7000. Call this for BOTH Adelaide and Bris. And BOTH onshore and offshore. Only call when you have fully lodged documents.

*Optional* if you just lodged by then end of May of something, please wait if possible!! It is hard for them to process all applications if people from May and June all call at the same time. But if it s urgent it s your decision.

Tip for calling: call repeatedly instead of every 5 mins. Higher chance to get through. Wait until the auto message finish.

The call

The lady just told me everything seemed to be ok. She d run a final check... 5 mins later I got grant. I front uploaded everything. the requested document from CO-Aus certificate- is not necessary in the end. 

I am on a vacation, limited access to wifi so I cant upload the spreadsheet or my signature

Good luck all


----------



## msgforsunil

Puneesh.s said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question regarding the Form80.
> 
> Is it necessary to upload it up front with the application?
> 
> I have submitted all the docs including meds and PCC. My consultant did not tell me to fill the form 80, so, I am a bit skeptical.



Most of the times CO requests for form 80/1221, which would again delay the grant process. Would recommend to upload them earlier if you curious for an earlier grant.


----------



## msgforsunil

kumarnram said:


> Hi MSG.
> Did they tell anything more about when a CO is likely to be assigned? Just to get an idea as my application date is 26th May.
> 
> Thanks
> Ram


They didnt tell me.


----------



## Sameer1626

KeeDa said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Question regarding uploading documents:
> 
> I am ready to start uploading the documents into the visa application. The guideline here: *Attach documents to an online application* says _Upload any required or critical documents first and then any other recommended documents you want to provide._ I see there are 2 ways to attach a document:
> *1.* Using the attach button that has options to choose the _Applicant_, _Evidence Type_, _Document Type_, and _Description_.
> *2.* Under each applicant there is a list as follows:
> *Type Date Progress Action*
> Birth or Age, Evidence of Recommended	Attach document
> Character, Evidence of Recommended	Attach document
> Health, Evidence of Recommended	Attach document
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of Recommended
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of Recommended
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of Recommended
> Skills Assessment, Evidence of Recommended	Attach document
> Travel Document Recommended	Attach document
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of Recommended	Attach document
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of Recommended	Attach document
> 
> The "Progress" column says "Recommended".
> 
> Where do I see or how do I know which documents are required or critical documents that I should upload first and which are recommended?


The below mentioned docs are critical



> Birth or Age, Evidence of	Recommended	Attach document
> Character, Evidence of	Recommended	Attach document
> Health, Evidence of	Recommended	Attach document
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of	Recommended
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of	Recommended
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of	Recommended
> Skills Assessment, Evidence of	Recommended	Attach document
> Travel Document	Recommended	Attach document
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of	Recommended	Attach document
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Recommended	Attach document


----------



## Sameer1626

vng09 said:


> i got grant today. Lodged on 10th april. I got grant after 5 mins calling the department. The number is 61 73136 7000. Call this for both adelaide and bris. And both onshore and offshore. Only call when you have fully lodged documents.
> 
> *optional* if you just lodged by then end of may of something, please wait if possible!! It is hard for them to process all applications if people from may and june all call at the same time. But if it s urgent it s your decision.
> 
> Tip for calling: Call repeatedly instead of every 5 mins. Higher chance to get through. Wait until the auto message finish.
> 
> The call
> 
> the lady just told me everything seemed to be ok. She d run a final check... 5 mins later i got grant. I front uploaded everything. The requested document from co-aus certificate- is not necessary in the end.
> 
> I am on a vacation, limited access to wifi so i cant upload the spreadsheet or my signature
> 
> good luck all


congratulations buddy!!


----------



## Puneesh.s

msgforsunil said:


> Most of the times CO requests for form 80/1221, which would again delay the grant process. Would recommend to upload them earlier if you curious for an earlier grant.


Thanks for the information


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


vng09 said:


> I got grant today. Lodged on 10th April. I got grant after 5 mins calling the department. The number is 61 73136 7000. Call this for BOTH Adelaide and Bris. And BOTH onshore and offshore. Only call when you have fully lodged documents.
> 
> *Optional* if you just lodged by then end of May of something, please wait if possible!! It is hard for them to process all applications if people from May and June all call at the same time. But if it s urgent it s your decision.
> 
> Tip for calling: call repeatedly instead of every 5 mins. Higher chance to get through. Wait until the auto message finish.
> 
> The call
> 
> The lady just told me everything seemed to be ok. She d run a final check... 5 mins later I got grant. I front uploaded everything. the requested document from CO-Aus certificate- is not necessary in the end.
> 
> I am on a vacation, limited access to wifi so I cant upload the spreadsheet or my signature
> 
> Good luck all


----------



## najamgk

*Bahrain PCC*

Hi All,

Did anyone applied for Bahrain PCC recently while being outside of Bahrain? I have applied since 25 days and no news yet. I am trying to guess how long they take?


----------



## xweefeefeex

Hi guys,

I'm new to the forum. It seems really useful so as soon as I stumbled across it I have joined up. We are in process of waiting for our 189 visa. Medicals were passed online on the 1st of July so hopefully we hear in the near future. Good luck to everyone else on here


----------



## jewelthief

rameshkd said:


> I cannot tell for certain what a Routine check is but I've done some googling around and found the below. When I first called DIBP in May I was told my application is under routine check, in June they told it's up for external review
> 
> Routine check could be anything, right from checking you qualification, to police check or your employment history. ASIO works with DIBP to perform checks on their behalf, at times the applicant details are passed on to these third party agencies to perform an all round check.



Do they do routine check before assignment of CO or after?


----------



## msgforsunil

firoz85 said:


> guys ive been trying to get through for past couple of hours. Does it automatically get cut after 45 seconds ? Is there an issue if you call via VoIP?


Yes, it does get cut after 45 secs only when you hear that the number is busy. Please keep trying, since many would be simultaneously trying.


----------



## firoz85

msgforsunil said:


> Yes, it does get cut after 45 secs only when you hear that the number is busy. Please keep trying, since many would be simultaneously trying.


Thanks sunil , tried well over 35 times . Good thing its the weekend else , i would have probably been at it still


----------



## firoz85

najamgk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did anyone applied for Bahrain PCC recently while being outside of Bahrain? I have applied since 25 days and no news yet. I am trying to guess how long they take?


UAE takes 2 months if you apply from outside - via embassy - but it takes only 3 days if you apply through somebody you know who is residing there. Guessing bahrain is about the same time (2 months) . Better if you could arrange through some of your friends residing there as well.


----------



## Anil007

*PCC from USA*

Is there somebody who have taken PCC from USA and how much time it took to get the same?


----------



## atmahesh

how many have got GRANT today? please update tracker....LOL


----------



## RIDA

Hi does EOI work on first come first serve basis like if I have 60 points and applied for 189 will I be getting the invitation first instead of others applicant who scored 60 but they applied later than me, does anyone know the link where I can check the ceiling no.s filled for accountants or remaining?
I will be obliged if you guyz reply 
Thanks


----------



## Anil007

RIDA said:


> Hi does EOI work on first come first serve basis like if I have 60 points and applied for 189 will I be getting the invitation first instead of others applicant who scored 60 but they applied later than me, does anyone know the link where I can check the ceiling no.s filled for accountants or remaining?
> I will be obliged if you guyz reply
> Thanks


Yes, Invite will come on first come first serve basis. You will get priority over the applicants who submit their EOI after you with the same points. Of course, people who have points more than you will get priority over you irrespective of dates. 

You can check the ceiling at below link. 

SkillSelect

Thanks


----------



## RIDA

As it says on http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil
The occupation ceiling reached upto it's limit no further invitation will be issued 
Is this an old update or latest because ceilings have just announced yesterday how is it possible?
Can someone help with authenticity 
Heaps thanks


----------



## RIDA

Hi as it says on http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil
That the occupation ceilings have been reached upto it's limit and closed till next year no invitation will be given 
Just wanna know is it an old update on the site or latest as the ceilings have just announced yesterday?
How is it possible
Can someone help with authenticity
Heaps thanks


----------



## wiseman_eagle

Yes i think this is correct because for those of us who applied in May June we got invitations and that message wasn't there at that time.


----------



## anandumesh

Hi all, Many thanks for all your help...I got the grant on 2nd but could not reply because of busy schedule. There are champs in this group who have helped many people, like me.

Many thanks for all your support and keep up the spirit of helping others !!!


----------



## anandumesh

Timeline:

Software Engineer (189 – 261313)
PTE RESULT: L-83 R-69 W-82 S-79 Overall-75
ACS APPLICATION: 29th March 2015
ACS RESULT: 31st March 2015
EOI Submitted with 65 points (189): 31st March 2015
189 VISA Invitation: 10th April 2015
Visa Fees Payment: 23rd APR 2015
All Docs Uploaded (including PCC & Form80) :25th April 2015
Medicals:9th MAY 2015
PCC: 11th May 2015
CO Assigned: 11th June, requested for Functional English which I provided on the same day
Grant: 2nd July


----------



## ausram

rameshkd said:


> Congratulations buddy. Please share your timeline


Thank you !! Updated the signature with details.


----------



## LILAS

RIDA said:


> As it says on SkillSelect
> The occupation ceiling reached upto it's limit no further invitation will be issued
> Is this an old update or latest because ceilings have just announced yesterday how is it possible?
> Can someone help with authenticity
> Heaps thanks


Most likely they have missed out to remove that banner post 1-July-2015


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


anandumesh said:


> Hi all, Many thanks for all your help...I got the grant on 2nd but could not reply because of busy schedule. There are champs in this group who have helped many people, like me.
> 
> Many thanks for all your support and keep up the spirit of helping others !!!


----------



## Muhammad Ayaan

Please guide 
Should i call DIBP or wait.

I have submitted the required documents to my CO which he conformed on 24th june with the mail that quota is complete case will be decided after 1st July. The immi account status still show information requested.

Please tell me should i call them to get the status of the application or should i wait a few days to get the immi status updated and then call them.

thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

*In my view*, IF 3 months have lapsed post your VISA application THEN call them ELSE wait.


Number # 0061731367000 | +61731367000

Keep your VISA application details handy before calling (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)





Muhammad Ayaan said:


> Please guide
> Should i call DIBP or wait.
> 
> I have submitted the required documents to my CO which he conformed on 24th june with the mail that quota is complete case will be decided after 1st July. The immi account status still show information requested.
> 
> Please tell me should i call them to get the status of the application or should i wait a few days to get the immi status updated and then call them.
> 
> thanks


----------



## Muhammad Ayaan

thanks jeeten

its almost around 4 months so i am going to call them on Monday


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


||| All The Best |||





Muhammad Ayaan said:


> thanks jeeten
> 
> its almost around 4 months so i am going to call them on Monday


----------



## JK684

Anil007 said:


> Is there somebody who have taken PCC from USA and how much time it took to get the same?


Yes i have got FBI PCC last year, it took 3.5 months for me. FBI had some new IT system implemented , so it was taking hell lot of time to get it. now it should be better i guess. But if you apply from outside US, it may take more time I guess. check the below thread for more details.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/76939-usa-police-clearance-certificate.html


----------



## JK684

Muhammad Ayaan said:


> Please guide
> Should i call DIBP or wait.
> 
> I have submitted the required documents to my CO which he conformed on 24th june with the mail that quota is complete case will be decided after 1st July. The immi account status still show information requested.
> 
> Please tell me should i call them to get the status of the application or should i wait a few days to get the immi status updated and then call them.
> 
> thanks



Dude, did you click on "*Request Complete*" button after uploading the requested documents in IMMI account ? If YES, then the status should should change automatically to "*Assessment in Progress*".


----------



## aqkhan

Hi all

visa granted on 2-July-2015

Thanks and Best Regards,

AQ


----------



## andrew64

aqkhan said:


> Hi all
> 
> visa granted on 2-July-2015
> 
> Thanks and Best Regards,
> 
> AQ


Wow congrats buddy . Can you share with us how many points you have claimed for working experience and what kind of reference letters did they ask .


----------



## Muhammad Ayaan

JK684 said:


> Dude, did you click on "*Request Complete*" button after uploading the requested documents in IMMI account ? If YES, then the status should should change automatically to "*Assessment in Progress*".


oh is it so 
i did not checked it bcz i have read some where that doing so you have to wait again to be assessed all over and the CO did conformed that documents received through mail.

Should i click the request complete button, if so how long will it take any CO to recheck my application for assessment as i have already been allotted CO.

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


aqkhan said:


> Hi all
> 
> visa granted on 2-July-2015
> 
> Thanks and Best Regards,
> 
> AQ


----------



## aqkhan

andrew64 said:


> Wow congrats buddy . Can you share with us how many points you have claimed for working experience and what kind of reference letters did they ask .


Thanks Andrew,

I have claimed 15 points for overseas employment experience


----------



## aqkhan

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*
> 
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​


Thanks a lot :wave::yo:


----------



## JK684

Muhammad Ayaan said:


> oh is it so
> i did not checked it bcz i have read some where that doing so you have to wait again to be assessed all over and the CO did conformed that documents received through mail.
> 
> Should i click the request complete button, if so how long will it take any CO to recheck my application for assessment as i have already been allotted CO.
> 
> Thanks



I think you should click on "Request Complete" button. I dont think it will delay the process.


----------



## sabbys77

Hi everyone

Feb march and April applicants who were not so lucky last week and CO is replying by sayin your case is under routine check and no time frame pls PM me your no as we have created another what's app group in which we can share our journey. 

Thanks


----------



## Singh2481

Hi Cloud, 

Plz eleborate on how to import the application after creating an immigration account. I have the TRN No. after entering TRN no. a long list of options pop up. Kindly guide on which option to select, and how can i see the progress of my application.

I have applied through an agent, and as you know, you always want to be on a safer front. Dont want the agent to get a sniff about this. 

I have applied on 24th March , all docs submitted on 11th May, and as per my agent CO allocated on 22nd April and still no news about the grant...

getting curious and nervous..


waiting for your reply

Thanks



cloudsec said:


> Thanks Ramesh - But when I click on the TRN no. which I imported, it is asking me to select one of the options for "For the purposes of this application I am:" Which has the following options.
> 
> An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application.
> A family member of the applicant acting on their behalf, including a sponsoring family member.
> A friend of the applicant acting on their behalf.
> A person appointed by the applicant to assist with the application process (for example, an education agent or tourism agent).
> A representative of the employer or potential employer of the applicant, including a sponsoring or nominating employer.
> A representative of an organisation running an activity in which the applicant will participate during their visit. For example, an organisation running a conference, sporting event or entertainment event.
> A person authorised by the applicant to receive correspondence relating to the application but not to act in any other capacity relating to the application.
> 
> I do not see any other option on this page (after clicking TRN no.) to see what documents uploaded etc.
> 
> As I mentioned before, the application was lodged by an agent using his ID and I just created my login on immi and imported it to check the status.
> 
> Do I need to select one of the options from above list, to be able to see the documents uploaded by my agent, medicals received etc?


----------



## msgforsunil

Singh2481 said:


> Hi Cloud,
> 
> Plz eleborate on how to import the application after creating an immigration account. I have the TRN No. after entering TRN no. a long list of options pop up. Kindly guide on which option to select, and how can i see the progress of my application.
> 
> I have applied through an agent, and as you know, you always want to be on a safer front. Dont want the agent to get a sniff about this.
> 
> I have applied on 24th March , all docs submitted on 11th May, and as per my agent CO allocated on 22nd April and still no news about the grant...
> 
> getting curious and nervous..
> 
> 
> waiting for your reply
> 
> Thanks


1. Please select "An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application."
2. Don’t edit anything in your application, just view the application. 
3. You may not see the correspondence, but you will see all the docs and you can get notified for any status change.
4. Keep your agent notified to avoid any confusions


----------



## msgforsunil

Muhammad Ayaan said:


> oh is it so
> i did not checked it bcz i have read some where that doing so you have to wait again to be assessed all over and the CO did conformed that documents received through mail.
> 
> Should i click the request complete button, if so how long will it take any CO to recheck my application for assessment as i have already been allotted CO.
> 
> Thanks


Extract from ImmiAccount enhancements below

New request complete button
You can currently attach document copies to most visa applications using the Attach document button. Where attachment lists exist, you can also attach the copy of a document using the Attach document link. If we ask for copies of supporting documentation in a standardised department letter, a new Request complete button will display. Use this button to indicate that you have supplied all the requested documentation and would like us to progress with assessing the application.
If you click Request complete, this message displays:
Confirm request complete
By confirming that you have completed this request you acknowledge that the department may proceed to make a decision on the applications without waiting until the end of the period specified in the request for information correspondence sent in relation to this application.
Your acknowledgement will be communicated to the department. The Department aims to process applications within service level standards and will advise you of the outcome of your application.
Confirm or Cancel
If you click Confirm, you are waiving the requirement for us to wait for the period specified in the letter before assessing the application.


----------



## Muhammad Ayaan

msgforsunil said:


> Extract from ImmiAccount enhancements below
> 
> New request complete button
> You can currently attach document copies to most visa applications using the Attach document button. Where attachment lists exist, you can also attach the copy of a document using the Attach document link. If we ask for copies of supporting documentation in a standardised department letter, a new Request complete button will display. Use this button to indicate that you have supplied all the requested documentation and would like us to progress with assessing the application.
> If you click Request complete, this message displays:
> Confirm request complete
> By confirming that you have completed this request you acknowledge that the department may proceed to make a decision on the applications without waiting until the end of the period specified in the request for information correspondence sent in relation to this application.
> Your acknowledgement will be communicated to the department. The Department aims to process applications within service level standards and will advise you of the outcome of your application.
> Confirm or Cancel
> If you click Confirm, you are waiving the requirement for us to wait for the period specified in the letter before assessing the application.



thanks i already did so 
hopefully get the grant soon


----------



## illyen

Guys.... what happened to the tracker?? It only show 2014 applicants... any idea???


----------



## Suzzyannek

Hi all. Just wondering if you think its worth calling DIBP. I applied on the 24th April and Frontloaded all docs. But my status has never changed from application received. .. I am onshore. Your help would b greately appreciated


----------



## miraclearies

Suzzyannek said:


> Hi all. Just wondering if you think its worth calling DIBP. I applied on the 24th April and Frontloaded all docs. But my status has never changed from application received. .. I am onshore. Your help would b greately appreciated


Did you get a bridging visa? I'm going to be on the same boat as you.


----------



## andrew64

Suzzyannek said:


> Hi all. Just wondering if you think its worth calling DIBP. I applied on the 24th April and Frontloaded all docs. But my status has never changed from application received. .. I am onshore. Your help would b greately appreciated


I have seen many people call and ask whether all the documents are fine , anything more left .


----------



## Suzzyannek

miraclearies said:


> Did you get a bridging visa? I'm going to be on the same boat as you.


Yes I did. But nothing has changed since! When did u apply?


----------



## miraclearies

Suzzyannek said:


> Yes I did. But nothing has changed since! When did u apply?


I've not applied. Hopefully I'll get the invitation tonight. I was just wondering if I will be eligible for a bridging if I applied onshore. I've missed 2 invitation rounds and fingers crossed I'll get it tonight, my occupation is way off in reaching the ceiling quota so I'm guessing there were 65s and 70s that took the spots in previous rounds. Also, if you don't mind me asking, does your bridging visa give you the authority to work?


----------



## freezingpoint

I have a question regarding the police clearance. Since I came from the Philippines, I'll need to submit a clearance from my country. The one I have now is expired since the validity is only for one year. I have never left Australia since I arrived, so obviously there won't be any change to my police record in the Philippines. Do I have to get a new one or is there some workaround? I don't know how long it would take to request a clearance from overseas.


----------



## tsingh

freezingpoint said:


> I have a question regarding the police clearance. Since I came from the Philippines, I'll need to submit a clearance from my country. The one I have now is expired since the validity is only for one year. I have never left Australia since I arrived, so obviously there won't be any change to my police record in the Philippines. Do I have to get a new one or is there some workaround? I don't know how long it would take to request a clearance from overseas.


Yes, you are required to have Police Clearance. 

Though I am from India, I applied and got it in 3 days.


----------



## tsingh

miraclearies said:


> I've not applied. Hopefully I'll get the invitation tonight. I was just wondering if I will be eligible for a bridging if I applied onshore. I've missed 2 invitation rounds and fingers crossed I'll get it tonight, my occupation is way off in reaching the ceiling quota so I'm guessing there were 65s and 70s that took the spots in previous rounds. Also, if you don't mind me asking, does your bridging visa give you the authority to work?


Yes if you are applying onshore, you will get bridging visa A once you have paid fees. But, your BVA will not come into effect until your current visa expires.

BVA has no work limits, though to travel overseas you will require to apply for BV-B. Don't forget to apply for medicare once you have BVA.

goodluck


----------



## Suzzyannek

tsingh said:


> Yes if you are applying onshore, you will get bridging visa A once you have paid fees. But, your BVA will not come into effect until your current visa expires.
> 
> BVA has no work limits, though to travel overseas you will require to apply for BV-B. Don't forget to apply for medicare once you have BVA.
> 
> goodluck


Sorry... I thought you only apply for medicare once you have been granted your PR?


----------



## tsingh

Suzzyannek said:


> Sorry... I thought you only apply for medicare once you have been granted your PR?


No, you can apply for it once you have bridging visa letter. you will need to fill form.

Take that form to centerlink along with your passport, they will issue you interim card for an year.


----------



## Suzzyannek

tsingh said:


> No, you can apply for it once you have bridging visa letter. you will need to fill form.
> 
> Take that form to centerlink along with your passport, they will issue you interim card for an year.


Oh! Thanks for that. I'm definitely going to apply tomorrow. !


----------



## gauravmadi

Hi Muhammad Ayan,

If i am not wrong your application status should be " in progress" after you uploaded your documents online. There should be an option called "Request complete" which will change the status to Assessment in progress.

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## junaidslife

Congrats bro! Best of luck with the future. 

Can you please advise what exactly you mean by VAC 2? Do you mean medical and PCC?



Sarim.ali143 said:


> Although its a 189 related thread but just to let you know that i got my 190 grant.
> Finally!!!!! After calling them 5 minutes ago, i got mine and my family's grant just now. Omg!!! It feels so good. Just for your info 4th march EOi submitted 23rd of march nsw invitation received 29th of april SS approved 10th of may 190 lodged 10th of june vAC 2 recived 16th of june vac 2 paid.
> Grant 3rd of july


----------



## KeeDa

junaidslife said:


> Congrats bro! Best of luck with the future.
> 
> Can you please advise what exactly you mean by VAC 2? Do you mean medical and PCC?


Recently posted about VAC2 here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7562369-post21349.html


----------



## miraclearies

tsingh said:


> No, you can apply for it once you have bridging visa letter. you will need to fill form.
> 
> Take that form to centerlink along with your passport, they will issue you interim card for an year.


That's great to know. thanks mate. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Muhammad Ayaan

gauravmadi said:


> Hi Muhammad Ayan,
> 
> If i am not wrong your application status should be " in progress" after you uploaded your documents online. There should be an option called "Request complete" which will change the status to Assessment in progress.
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav


Thanks Gaurav 
the status was information requested till i checked that button and now its says assessment in progress,

i wonder how long do it take them to assess my application for the missing documents


----------



## vram

Hi guys, have some good news to share atlast. I got 79+ in all bands in PTE-A exam.
Here are my previous IELTS attempts and my PTE score. I have 65 points altogether and planning to apply for both 189 and 190 and proceed with the one that comes first. I also noticed that there is an invitation round tomorrow and just wanted to know the chances of getting an invite for the 189 visa . I will be falling under the occupation chemical engineer and i have 65 points in total. The max ceiling for the year is 1000.

IELTS 1st attempt: R9 ,L8.5, S8 ,W7.5
IELTS 2nd attempt: R9 ,L9, S8, W7.5
IELTS 3RD attempt:R9, L8, S8.5, W7.5
IELTS 4th attempt: R9 ,L8 ,S8 ,W7.5

Fed up with IELTS

PTE 1st attempt: R90 , L90 , W90 , S86 

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Faris_ksa

vram said:


> Hi guys, have some good news to share atlast. I got 79+ in all bands in PTE-A exam.
> Here are my previous IELTS attempts and my PTE score. I have 65 points altogether and planning to apply for both 189 and 190 and proceed with the one that comes first. I also noticed that there is an invitation round tomorrow and just wanted to know the chances of getting an invite for the 189 visa . I will be falling under the occupation chemical engineer and i have 65 points in total. The max ceiling for the year is 1000.
> 
> IELTS 1st attempt: R9 ,L8.5, S8 ,W7.5
> IELTS 2nd attempt: R9 ,L9, S8, W7.5
> IELTS 3RD attempt:R9, L8, S8.5, W7.5
> IELTS 4th attempt: R9 ,L8 ,S8 ,W7.5
> 
> Fed up with IELTS
> 
> PTE 1st attempt: R90 , L90 , W90 , S86
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance


Congratulations on the great scores in PTE-A, i advice you to update your EOI now to be included in tomorrow's round. You have a very good chance of being invited unless there is a long queue in your profession with 65 points or higher.


----------



## Faris_ksa

In fact the invitations could be in few hours from now around 4 hours, and as i hear there will be only one invitation round in a month this new fiscal year. So you have few hours or you will have to wait for another month !


----------



## mawaismushtaq

vram said:


> Hi guys, have some good news to share atlast. I got 79+ in all bands in PTE-A exam.
> Here are my previous IELTS attempts and my PTE score. I have 65 points altogether and planning to apply for both 189 and 190 and proceed with the one that comes first. I also noticed that there is an invitation round tomorrow and just wanted to know the chances of getting an invite for the 189 visa . I will be falling under the occupation chemical engineer and i have 65 points in total. The max ceiling for the year is 1000.
> 
> IELTS 1st attempt: R9 ,L8.5, S8 ,W7.5
> IELTS 2nd attempt: R9 ,L9, S8, W7.5
> IELTS 3RD attempt:R9, L8, S8.5, W7.5
> IELTS 4th attempt: R9 ,L8 ,S8 ,W7.5
> 
> Fed up with IELTS
> 
> PTE 1st attempt: R90 , L90 , W90 , S86
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance


Waoo impressive scores in IELTS though, but why you didnt go for rechecking of your writing results?, it may have pushed your writing to 8 band too


----------



## vishwasramadas

Hi Guys,

I did call the DIBP, could connect with them after 15 continuous attempts. The gentleman that i spoke to informed that the check is still under progress and they havent decided on the Visa application yet and they shall contact me on there is any progress made.

Regards,
Vishwas
*Visa lodge* : 23 Mar 2015 | *EOI date*: 16 Feb 2015 | *Invitation date*: 13 Mar 2015
*Subclass:* 189 | *ACS :* 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 |* PTE *: Proficient | | *Points Claimed :* : 60 | 
*Additional Documents Submitted* : 23 Mar 2015 | *CO* : Not Assigned | *Grant* : waiting


----------



## gursharan_007

CAll is not getting connected, already called on this number 20 times. this seams very difficult, earlier when i called , i got through straight away. without any issue with it


----------



## atmahesh

vishwasramadas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I did call the DIBP, could connect with them after 15 continuous attempts. The gentleman that i spoke to informed that the check is still under progress and they havent decided on the Visa application yet and they shall contact me on there is any progress made.
> 
> Regards,
> Vishwas
> Visa lodge : 23 Mar 2015 | EOI date: 16 Feb 2015 | Invitation date: 13 Mar 2015
> Subclass: 189 | ACS : 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 | PTE : Proficient | | Points Claimed : : 60 |
> Additional Documents Submitted : 23 Mar 2015 | CO : Not Assigned | Grant : waiting


In morning, they usually do not issue grant. Wrong timings. I myself tried twice.


----------



## gursharan_007

firoz85 said:


> Thanks sunil , tried well over 35 times . Good thing its the weekend else , i would have probably been at it still





vishwasramadas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I did call the DIBP, could connect with them after 15 continuous attempts. The gentleman that i spoke to informed that the check is still under progress and they havent decided on the Visa application yet and they shall contact me on there is any progress made.
> 
> Regards,
> Vishwas
> *Visa lodge* : 23 Mar 2015 | *EOI date*: 16 Feb 2015 | *Invitation date*: 13 Mar 2015
> *Subclass:* 189 | *ACS :* 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 |* PTE *: Proficient | | *Points Claimed :* : 60 |
> *Additional Documents Submitted* : 23 Mar 2015 | *CO* : Not Assigned | *Grant* : waiting



did you wait for complete call of 45 sec or was re-trying when you heard the auto voice mail


----------



## gursharan_007

atmahesh said:


> In morning, they usually do not issue grant. Wrong timings. I myself tried twice.


then when did you try , i mean at what time


----------



## vishwasramadas

gursharan_007 said:


> did you wait for complete call of 45 sec or was re-trying when you heard the auto voice mail


i did wait for the voice message to complete, initially it said the number was busy and at last it got connected.


----------



## msgforsunil

gursharan_007 said:


> did you wait for complete call of 45 sec or was re-trying when you heard the auto voice mail


Voice mail is generic, irrespective of whether you get connected or not. Please wait till the end, until you hear from the helpdesk or you hear the "number is busy". The call gets automatically disconnected, after you hear the number is busy, post which you may redial.


----------



## gursharan_007

thanks man, tried like hell , it ist connecting


----------



## explorer101

Hello Everyone,

I called up dibp this morning. He said my case has already been finalized this morning. (Stupid me I didn't check my ImmiAccount before calling!).
Since I applied through an agent, I didn't get any email. Though the status in my immi account says "granted". 

Does this mean for sure that I have received the grant letter? Or should I wait for my agent to contact me and confirm me about the grant before I start celebrating?


----------



## gursharan_007

got connected, the gentleman was very friendly, but at the end got the same generic answer


----------



## piyush1132003

explorer101 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I called up dibp this morning. He said my case has already been finalized this morning. (Stupid me I didn't check my ImmiAccount before calling!).
> Since I applied through an agent, I didn't get any email. The status in my immi account says "granted".
> 
> Does this mean for sure that I have received the grant letter? Or should I wait for my agent to contact me and confirm me about the grant before I start celebrating?


When did you apply mate ?

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## explorer101

piyush1132003 said:


> When did you apply mate ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


1st of April


----------



## atmahesh

piyush1132003 said:


> When did you apply mate ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


Congratulations


----------



## Telldell

explorer101 said:


> 1st of April





explorer101 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I called up dibp this morning. He said my case has already been finalized this morning. (Stupid me I didn't check my ImmiAccount before calling!).
> Since I applied through an agent, I didn't get any email. Though the status in my immi account says "granted".
> 
> Does this mean for sure that I have received the grant letter? Or should I wait for my agent to contact me and confirm me about the grant before I start celebrating?


Conguralations!!!!

Mine is still showing Applications Received don't know when it is going to change the status, visa lodge on 23rd May

Did your agent tell about the previous status was it Application received or Application in progress?


----------



## explorer101

Telldell said:


> Conguralations!!!!
> 
> Mine is still showing Applications Received don't know when it is going to change the status, visa lodge on 23rd May
> 
> Did your agent tell about the previous status was it Application received or Application in progress?


Thanks 
My status had changed from application received to assessment in progress somewhere around 1st week of May. Later I received delay email and the status got changed back to application received. And since then, the status was application received until this morning.

I didn't have to ask my agent about the status. I have created my own ImmiAccount where I imported my visa application using the TRN. Ask you agent for the TRN reference number and you can create and import your visa application. That way you can track the status. But the email correspondences will still continue to go to your agent. Also make sure that you only view the application, don't make any kind of changes to your application.


----------



## Telldell

explorer101 said:


> Thanks
> My status had changed from application received to assessment in progress somewhere around 1st week of May. Later I received delay email and the status got changed back to application received. And since then, the status was application received until this morning.
> 
> I didn't have to ask my agent about the status. I have created my own ImmiAccount where I imported my visa application using the TRN. Ask you agent for the TRN reference number and you can create and import your visa application. That way you can track the status. But the email correspondences will still continue to go to your agent. Also make sure that you only view the application, don't make any kind of changes to your application.


Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## chinnu414

okay.. so called them today morning at 5.20 IST... and received a standard response.. 'your application will be assessed and we will contact you if any documents are required'

Applied on 14th April and all docs submitted on 8th Jun... Waiting and waiting since...:fingerscrossed::juggle:


----------



## KeeDa

Isn't connecting for me. I am not calling them for my visa status, but regarding a second invite that my EOI received on 06-July. I was invited on 24-April-2015, lodged the visa on 22-June (or maybe 23-June), and I have a valid immiaccount, TRN, etc. I can work on my visa application online, but this new invitation on the same EOI has got me confused.

I have written an email to them - the Skilled.Migration address. I hope this gets sorted soon.


----------



## msgforsunil

gursharan_007 said:


> thanks man, tried like hell , it ist connecting


Please consider updating the subclass and the occupation as part of your signature.


----------



## rameshkd

explorer101 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I called up dibp this morning. He said my case has already been finalized this morning. (Stupid me I didn't check my ImmiAccount before calling!).
> Since I applied through an agent, I didn't get any email. Though the status in my immi account says "granted".
> 
> Does this mean for sure that I have received the grant letter? Or should I wait for my agent to contact me and confirm me about the grant before I start celebrating?


Congratulations mate, wake up your agent. The grant notice goes to their mail.


----------



## chinnu414

Yayy...!!! Got my grant this morning.. 
End of a looong journey and now a new one begine...!!!!

I called the GSM team at 5.20 IST and got the grant after an hour. 

Thanks to this forum.. I didn't know calling them works till I read it here...





chinnu414 said:


> okay.. so called them today morning at 5.20 IST... and received a standard response.. 'your application will be assessed and we will contact you if any documents are required'
> 
> Applied on 14th April and all docs submitted on 8th Jun... Waiting and waiting since...:fingerscrossed::juggle:


----------



## panks.panky

Hi all, 

Just called and guy responded that he will get it check today and will email about the details for any required documents or anything. I even asked him if anything is missing he just mentioned that he can't go deep into it. Does it mean anything fishy or negative?


----------



## chinnu414

Hi

I got the same reply when I called them in the morning..and I received the grant after an hour..

If you have submitted all the documents.. don't worry.. nothing fishy 
Your grant is on its way  



panks.panky said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just called and guy responded that he will get it check today and will email about the details for any required documents or anything. I even asked him if anything is missing he just mentioned that he can't go deep into it. Does it mean anything fishy or negative?


----------



## andrew64

panks.panky said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just called and guy responded that he will get it check today and will email about the details for any required documents or anything. I even asked him if anything is missing he just mentioned that he can't go deep into it. Does it mean anything fishy or negative?


when did you apply .


----------



## Muhammad Ayaan

Thanks for all the help around here
I got my grants today 6th July 2015
with 1st date of entry in April 2016

:second::eyebrows:


----------



## andrew64

Muhammad Ayaan said:


> Thanks for all the help around here
> I got my grants today 6th July 2015
> with 1st date of entry in April 2016
> 
> :second::eyebrows:


please share your time line


----------



## ambrish

Is there a reason they are not giving grants for onshore applicants? March Applicant here. Waiting....Waiting and its been 100 days today of my application....Already called twice and all they say is wait for the decision......Looking from 1st July, there were lot of offshore grants and barely 1-2 onshore grants.


----------



## deepchouhan

atmahesh said:


> In morning, they usually do not issue grant. Wrong timings. I myself tried twice.


This seems to be wrong.. I called them in the morning, and gentleman told that your application is under processing, and it won't take much time. Within 15 mins of the call I got my grant  :first:


----------



## explorer101

Hello Everyone,

I changed my job four days back and I was thinking of uploading a form against my visa application to intimate them of my change of employment status.

But now that I have received the grant this morning, I don't want to do anything to screw it up.

My question is, should I really intimate them now? I know this sounds stupid but I was told by somebody that dibp keeps monitoring us for some time even after visa is granted, and that they may revoke the visa if they find that the applicant provided wrong information or suppressed important information.

Please advise.


----------



## svj12

Savor the moment..You don't really need to do anything else at this point
Congratulations!!


explorer101 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I changed my job four days back and I was thinking of uploading a form against my visa application to intimate them of my change of employment status.
> 
> But now that I have received the grant this morning, I don't want to do anything to screw it up.
> 
> My question is, should I really intimate them now? I know this sounds stupid but I was told by somebody that dibp keeps monitoring us for some time even after visa is granted, and that they may revoke the visa if they find that the applicant provided wrong information or suppressed important information.
> 
> Please advise.


----------



## rameshkd

explorer101 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I changed my job four days back and I was thinking of uploading a form against my visa application to intimate them of my change of employment status.
> 
> But now that I have received the grant this morning, I don't want to do anything to screw it up.
> 
> My question is, should I really intimate them now? I know this sounds stupid but I was told by somebody that dibp keeps monitoring us for some time even after visa is granted, and that they may revoke the visa if they find that the applicant provided wrong information or suppressed important information.
> 
> Please advise.


Congratulations for your grant.
DIBP does the checks for the information provided on your visa application and the points claimed. Change of employment in the last four days does not relate to your visa application as you've not claimed points for it. If your visa was not finalized you could have done that, doesn't matter now.


----------



## rameshkd

panks.panky said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just called and guy responded that he will get it check today and will email about the details for any required documents or anything. I even asked him if anything is missing he just mentioned that he can't go deep into it. Does it mean anything fishy or negative?


Don't worry too much, some guys are not that sweet. Try your luck again after a couple of days, at time some kind officers pick your call and give you more than you expect. No one asking you for any documents is a good sign, you may be prepping for a direct grant.
Edit: In my 4 months of waiting period, I called them 4 time. The first two read out standard script, the third just mentioned my application is on internal review, the fourth finalized.


----------



## rameshkd

chinnu414 said:


> Yayy...!!! Got my grant this morning..
> End of a looong journey and now a new one begine...!!!!
> 
> I called the GSM team at 5.20 IST and got the grant after an hour.
> 
> Thanks to this forum.. I didn't know calling them works till I read it here...


Congratulations mate, best wishes for next steps lane:


----------



## chikkubinil

Hi..I got grant mail this morning.thank you everyone.


----------



## rameshkd

Muhammad Ayaan said:


> Thanks for all the help around here
> I got my grants today 6th July 2015
> with 1st date of entry in April 2016
> 
> :second::eyebrows:


Congratulations buddy


----------



## varundev

Congratulations to ALL who got grant today... Enjoy


----------



## vidhi81

Hello All

Please revert me on my query ..
I got my grant on 2nd July after calling DIBP

But they printed my old passport Number on my Grant letter as if my agent told to to wait for 10 days and he done all process regarding this..

but i am in worry that can i block my tickets ???
how much time it will take to complete this process ..


----------



## KeeDa

vidhi81 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Please revert me on my query ..
> I got my grant on 2nd July after calling DIBP
> 
> But they printed my old passport Number on my Grant letter as if my agent told to to wait for 10 days and he done all process regarding this..
> 
> but i am in worry that can i block my tickets ???
> how much time it will take to complete this process ..


Had your agent submitted Form 929 before the grant? If so, then ask him to call them. They will immediately rectify this and send you new emails with new grant letters. If not, then follow the 929 process now. I don't think there would be any problem booking your tickets now. By the time you fly out, this issue would have been taken care of. And remember to carry both your passports for this journey at least.


----------



## vidhi81

thank you so much for your valuable revert..

yes my agent filled form 929 before grant but he is saying to wait for 10 days.. can i call DIBP regarding this and ask him how much time it will take ??????


----------



## prforoz

Hi Everyone,

I am glad to inform that I got the grant this morning.
Gave them a call and got a response that they will read through the updates and finalize it today if possible.
Within half an hour of that call I received the auto generated grant mail for myself and my spouse.

I wish to thank the members of this forum - there are so many girlaussie, jeeten, rameshkd and many more who helped by responding to the questions and of course others who with their elaborate responses elsewhere guided indirectly.

Many thanks pals.

Now looking forward to the next step.

Thanks again.

Best Regards.


----------



## KeeDa

vidhi81 said:


> thank you so much for your valuable revert..
> 
> yes my agent filled form 929 before grant but he is saying to wait for 10 days.. can i call DIBP regarding this and ask him how much time it will take ??????


Yes definitely call if you want the new grant letters instantly. But, I am not sure if applicants themselves can call if they have hired an agent.


----------



## KeeDa

prforoz said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am glad to inform that I got the grant this morning.
> Gave them a call and got a response that they will read through the updates and finalize it today if possible.
> Within half an hour of that call I received the auto generated grant mail for myself and my spouse.
> 
> I wish to thank the members of this forum - there are so many girlaussie, jeeten, rameshkd and many more who helped by responding to the questions and of course others who with their elaborate responses elsewhere guided indirectly.
> 
> Many thanks pals.
> 
> Now looking forward to the next step.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Best Regards.


Congrats mate. You are not the prforoz blogger, are you? I think you are not. Just confirming.


----------



## andrew64

prforoz said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am glad to inform that I got the grant this morning.
> Gave them a call and got a response that they will read through the updates and finalize it today if possible.
> Within half an hour of that call I received the auto generated grant mail for myself and my spouse.
> 
> I wish to thank the members of this forum - there are so many girlaussie, jeeten, rameshkd and many more who helped by responding to the questions and of course others who with their elaborate responses elsewhere guided indirectly.
> 
> Many thanks pals.
> 
> Now looking forward to the next step.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Best Regards.


did you upload form 80 and 1220 up front ?


----------



## JK684

Muhammad Ayaan said:


> Thanks for all the help around here
> I got my grants today 6th July 2015
> with 1st date of entry in April 2016
> 
> :second::eyebrows:


Congrats on your grant buddy , So as I mentioned clicking on "Request Complete" did the trick for you then.


----------



## KeeDa

JK684 said:


> Congrats on your grant buddy , So as I mentioned clicking on "Request Complete" did the trick for you then.


Just to clarify JK684, this "Request Complete" comes into picture only when something is requested from you, right? Not otherwise, correct? In normal processing mode, when we are done uploading all documents, we just need to click the "Submit" button, right? Anything else that I should be looking out for?

Thanks.


----------



## prforoz

KeeDa said:


> Congrats mate. You are not the prforoz blogger, are you? I think you are not. Just confirming.


Hey KeeDa
No I am not. Coincidence that I chose a similar sounding name.
And thanks to you as well. You deserve a specific mention and your responses have helped me a lot.


----------



## prforoz

andrew64 said:


> did you upload form 80 and 1220 up front ?


Hi Andrew. 

No I did not. And I was not asked for them either. I did not have too many foreign visits and have been working for a single company (that could be a reason).


----------



## gursharan_007

msgforsunil said:


> Voice mail is generic, irrespective of whether you get connected or not. Please wait till the end, until you hear from the helpdesk or you hear the "number is busy". The call gets automatically disconnected, after you hear the number is busy, post which you may redial.


Thanks man, It helped


----------



## prforoz

KeeDa said:


> Just to clarify JK684, this "Request Complete" comes into picture only when something is requested from you, right? Not otherwise, correct? In normal processing mode, when we are done uploading all documents, we just need to click the "Submit" button, right? Anything else that I should be looking out for?
> 
> Thanks.


That is right KeeDa. Only when something is asked from you and then you furnish it (them) and believe that you have submitted all documents asked for - then you can click that button.


----------



## rahitab

I called C O today morning and asked the status of my visa 189. He said its in queue. Surprisingly, after 5 mins I received an email in my inbox ...... it was golden email ... Grant to Australia....
I suggest all those who have applied for visa try to call your C O.Thanks a lot for this forum which helps a lot for all visa applicant...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
189 | 261312 ( Developer Programmer ) | ACS - 25/05/2014 | ACS +ve result on 14/07/2014 | IELTS (13/12/2014) – Overall 7.5 (L 7.5, S 7, R 8, W 7) | 60 points EOI Lodged - 08/01/2015 received | 189 invite received 23/01/2015 | Visa application - 16/03/2015 | CO Assigned : 04/05/2015 |Docs uploaded Medicals 19/05/2015, PCC 20/05/2015 , Spouse Functional English Letter Submitted | Spouse IELTS (09/05/2015 Overall 5.5| Grant : 06/07/2015


----------



## JK684

KeeDa said:


> Just to clarify JK684, this "Request Complete" comes into picture only when something is requested from you, right? Not otherwise, correct? In normal processing mode, when we are done uploading all documents, we just need to click the "Submit" button, right? Anything else that I should be looking out for?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes thats rite, this is applicable only for additional docs request. Even though the CO got his additional documents in e-mail, it was still in "Information Requested" status in the system, before he clicked on "Request Complete" button.


----------



## JK684

vidhi81 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Please revert me on my query ..
> I got my grant on 2nd July after calling DIBP
> 
> But they printed my old passport Number on my Grant letter as if my agent told to to wait for 10 days and he done all process regarding this..
> 
> but i am in worry that can i block my tickets ???
> how much time it will take to complete this process ..


Read the second one in the below list , no offence to you.. But lot of people are doing this even after gaining so much work experience. Even i have used it some time back, LOL 

10 classic Indianisms: 'Doing the needful' and more | CNN Travel


----------



## Muhammad Ayaan

andrew64 said:


> please share your time line


In signature

Is VEVO down as it is not working for my details


----------



## cocomart

KeeDa said:


> Congrats mate. You are not the prforoz blogger, are you? I think you are not. Just confirming.


Congrats. I called last week. And no update yet

#visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#


----------



## redsato

anyone who can't access to their applilcation on the immigration website? is the webstie under maintainence today?


----------



## cocomart

redsato said:


> anyone who can't access to their applilcation on the immigration website? is the webstie under maintainence today?


Log in a few seconds ago. Maybe they are working on ur visa

#visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#


----------



## redsato

cocomart said:


> Log in a few seconds ago. Maybe they are working on ur visa
> 
> #visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#


I lodged on June 24, I highly doubt that. You know after you have logged in to it, you choose "View Action' from the drop-down menu after clicking Action to upload your documents ,yeah? could you do that?


----------



## harkanwal

redsato said:


> anyone who can't access to their applilcation on the immigration website? is the webstie under maintainence today?


Hi, 
I just checked it .. Its working for me, just clear the browser cache and try login again... 
also remember to click logout everytime you leave the website.


----------



## gursharan_007

msgforsunil said:


> Please consider updating the subclass and the occupation as part of your signature.


alright , signature updated


----------



## mahi31

Congratulations to all who received golden mail today. I am still waiting for mine. Is there any one left who lodged in March.


----------



## vishwasramadas

mahi31 said:


> Congratulations to all who received golden mail today. I am still waiting for mine. Is there any one left who lodged in March.


I am still waiting buddy, I did talk to the immigration department team, the lady asked me to wait as department check is been done right now and they would contact me via email if they have any questions or need any documents.

I have submitted all the documents on March 23 itself.

Regards,
Vishwas
*Visa lodge* : 23 Mar 2015 | *EOI date*: 16 Feb 2015 | *Invitation date*: 13 Mar 2015
*Subclass:* 189 | *ACS :* 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 |* PTE *: Proficient | | *Points Claimed :* : 60 | 
*Additional Documents Submitted* : 23 Mar 2015 | *CO* : Not Assigned | *Grant* : waiting


----------



## Telldell

JK684 said:


> Congrats on your grant buddy , So as I mentioned clicking on "Request Complete" did the trick for you then.



I lodged visa on 23rd may and it is still showing application received, could you tell me if I have to click REQUEST COMPLETE, I tried to check but could not find any option to click request complete


Agent has done everything


----------



## mahi31

Then may be by tomorrow you will get golden mail.



vishwasramadas said:


> I am still waiting buddy, I did talk to the immigration department team, the lady asked me to wait as department check is been done right now and they would contact me via email if they have any questions or need any documents.
> 
> I have submitted all the documents on March 23 itself.


----------



## gursharan_007

Got my GRANT after calling them, it took 50 calls to get connected but it all sounds sweet now.

Signature are updated, Happy to answer any questions.

Regards
Gursharan Singh


----------



## vishwasramadas

mahi31 said:


> Then may be by tomorrow you will get golden mail.


I hope so, :fingerscrossed: 

Regards,
Vishwas
*Visa lodge* : 23 Mar 2015 | *EOI date*: 16 Feb 2015 | *Invitation date*: 13 Mar 2015
*Subclass:* 189 | *ACS :* 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 |* PTE *: Proficient | | *Points Claimed :* : 60 | 
*Additional Documents Submitted* : 23 Mar 2015 | *CO* : Not Assigned | *Grant* : waiting


----------



## mahi31

Your location is ?



vishwasramadas said:


> I hope so, :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards,
> Vishwas
> *Visa lodge* : 23 Mar 2015 | *EOI date*: 16 Feb 2015 | *Invitation date*: 13 Mar 2015
> *Subclass:* 189 | *ACS :* 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 |* PTE *: Proficient | | *Points Claimed :* : 60 |
> *Additional Documents Submitted* : 23 Mar 2015 | *CO* : Not Assigned | *Grant* : waiting


----------



## vishwasramadas

mahi31 said:


> Your location is ?


From Bangalore, intending to go to Sydney


----------



## vishwasramadas

mahi31 said:


> OK , m in Mumbai, did u received any call or any mail in your company?
> 
> [QUOTE=vishwasramadas;7581242]From Bangalore, intending to go to Sydney


[/QUOTE]

Some one from the Australian Embassy Delhi called me, its been about a month since i received the call, after that no communication.


----------



## rameshkd

Telldell said:


> I lodged visa on 23rd may and it is still showing application received, could you tell me if I have to click REQUEST COMPLETE, I tried to check but could not find any option to click request complete
> 
> 
> Agent has done everything


if agent has done everything , there is nothing for you to do. either ask your agent to call or you yourselves call up DIBP and check application status.


----------



## rameshkd

gursharan_007 said:


> Got my GRANT after calling them, it took 50 calls to get connected but it all sounds sweet now.
> 
> Signature are updated, Happy to answer any questions.
> 
> Regards
> Gursharan Singh


Congratulations mate.


----------



## tusharvatsa

Some one from the Australian Embassy Delhi called me, its been about a month since i received the call, after that no communication.[/QUOTE]

In the same boat, got a verification call from Delhi a month ago. Unfortunately we have no straight contact details in the previous companies since we moved to Dubai 4.5 yrs ago. 

I could not have imagined this at all. 2 companies only, 6 yrs of experience..... very straight with all documentation. I don't understand why would it go for verification..... and why is it taking this long!!!


----------



## vishwasramadas

tusharvatsa said:


> Some one from the Australian Embassy Delhi called me, its been about a month since i received the call, after that no communication.


In the same boat, got a verification call from Delhi a month ago. Unfortunately we have no straight contact details in the previous companies since we moved to Dubai 4.5 yrs ago. 

I could not have imagined this at all. 2 companies only, 6 yrs of experience..... very straight with all documentation. I don't understand why would it go for verification..... and why is it taking this long!!! [/QUOTE]


All i hope is, we get the grant by this weekend and all should be good.



Regards,
Vishwas
*Visa lodge* : 23 Mar 2015 | *EOI date*: 16 Feb 2015 | *Invitation date*: 13 Mar 2015
*Subclass:* 189 | *ACS :* 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 |* PTE *: Proficient | | *Points Claimed :* : 60 | 
*Additional Documents Submitted* : 23 Mar 2015 | *CO* : Not Assigned | *Grant* : waiting


----------



## yogeshrey

*Got it.. thanks *

Finally I got my 189 grant today morning after a discussion with CO, though I was trying to get connected from past few days but today was the day eventually.

I want to thank each & every individual who shared their queries and came to conclusion of same through the experienced ones. It really helped me a lot, as I just need to kept reading posts without actually raising any query from my end.

With that, I would like to lend my helping hand to all the needy here with whatever info I could share.




189 | 263111 ( Computer Network & System Engineer ) | IELTS 7 overall - 20/12/14 | ACS - 25/02/2015 | ACS +ve result - 10/03/2015 | 60 points EOI Lodged - 10/03/2015 | 189 invite received - 10/04/2015 | Visa application lodged - 11/04/2015 | Medicals 30/05/2015 & PCC 1/05/2015 | CO Assigned : 25/05/2015 | Grant : 06/07/2015 |


----------



## KeeDa

JK684 said:


> Read the second one in the below list , no offence to you.. But lot of people are doing this even after gaining so much work experience. Even i have used it some time back, LOL
> 
> 10 classic Indianisms: 'Doing the needful' and more | CNN Travel


Thanks for the link :thumb:


----------



## JK684

gursharan_007 said:


> Got my GRANT after calling them, it took 50 calls to get connected but it all sounds sweet now.
> 
> Signature are updated, Happy to answer any questions.
> 
> Regards
> Gursharan Singh


Congrats Gursharan , your long wait comes to an end. Time for party today !!!


----------



## Suzzyannek

Hi guys! I rang this morning in and got connected in less than a minute and the guy granted my visa on the phone. He did say that they are planning to finalise them in the next two weeks. I lodged on the 24th April. No CO contact or delay mail received.
The status never changed from 'received' until today when it changed to finalised. 

All the best to everyone!!!


----------



## rameshkd

yogeshrey said:


> Finally I got my 189 grant today morning after a discussion with CO, though I was trying to get connected from past few days but today was the day eventually.
> 
> I want to thank each & every individual who shared their queries and came to conclusion of same through the experienced ones. It really helped me a lot, as I just need to kept reading posts without actually raising any query from my end.
> 
> With that, I would like to lend my helping hand to all the needy here with whatever info I could share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 189 | 263111 ( Computer Network & System Engineer ) | IELTS 7 overall - 20/12/14 | ACS - 25/02/2015 | ACS +ve result - 10/03/2015 | 60 points EOI Lodged - 10/03/2015 | 189 invite received - 10/04/2015 | Visa application lodged - 11/04/2015 | Medicals 30/05/2015 & PCC 1/05/2015 | CO Assigned : 25/05/2015 | Grant : 06/07/2015 |


Congratulations


----------



## firoz85

Hi All 


Called DIPB in the morning and luckily got connected on the 5th attempt. The kind lady explained the delay and said my case will be finalized within an hour. After an hour and a half I called DIPB again and this time a gentleman picked up. I asked him about my case and he asked me in return, whether I had checked my inbox this morning. I told him I cannot check because the username and PW is with the agent , who conveniently chose to go on vacation at this time  

He informed me that my case has been finalized and grant mail had already been sent . All Praise to God . Thank you all for your continued support and lets continue to share information for each others benefit . Bless you lot


----------



## ceepeevee

mahi31 said:


> Congratulations to all who received golden mail today. I am still waiting for mine. Is there any one left who lodged in March.


I have logged my visa on 20th March. Still waiting for the grant. 

The CO contacted me on May 5th for my Singapore PCC, and I could upload it only on June 11th. I have mailed the CO after the upload, but no response. Thinking of calling..or am I to early?


----------



## varundev

ceepeevee said:


> I have logged my visa on 20th March. Still waiting for the grant.
> 
> The CO contacted me on May 5th for my Singapore PCC, and I could upload it only on June 11th. I have mailed the CO after the upload, but no response. Thinking of calling..or am I to early?


You can contact them to know about your application status and You can confirm your DOCS what you submitted on CO's request


----------



## ceepeevee

varundev said:


> You can contact them to know about your application status and You can confirm your DOCS what you submitted on CO's request


Thanks Varun. I have been searching for the contact number to call the Adelaide GSM team. Haven't got it till now.


----------



## summi

ceepeevee said:


> I have logged my visa on 20th March. Still waiting for the grant.
> 
> The CO contacted me on May 5th for my Singapore PCC, and I could upload it only on June 11th. I have mailed the CO after the upload, but no response. Thinking of calling..or am I to early?



Hi Mahi,


I lodged on 11th march but still waiting. i haven't assigned any co yet..


----------



## firoz85

ceepeevee said:


> Thanks Varun. I have been searching for the contact number to call the Adelaide GSM team. Haven't got it till now.


It's the usual +61731367000


----------



## Mumbai2Aus

*No CO contact for me too*



Suzzyannek said:


> Hi guys! I rang this morning in and got connected in less than a minute and the guy granted my visa on the phone. He did say that they are planning to finalise them in the next two weeks. I lodged on the 24th April. No CO contact or delay mail received.
> The status never changed from 'received' until today when it changed to finalised.
> 
> All the best to everyone!!!


Hi Suzzy,

I lodged visa application on 11th May. Still in 'Application Received' status and no CO contact yet. I was beginning to wonder if I should try calling. Can you please be a little more specific about what he said? Does no contact from CO mean there is possibility of direct grant? (All docs uploaded) Planning to finalize applications till when in two weeks? Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Awin


----------



## ceepeevee

firoz85 said:


> It's the usual +61731367000


Thanks firoz85. Will try calling and see what happens :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mate

Can anyone please help with this basic question - For my EOI, I have received invite to submit visa form. I have filled up the info on 17 screens but so far I don't see any place for uploading the documents. Once I submit it, will I get get a screen the upload the docs? Or do I have to wait for CO to be assigned?
Can I just upload normal scanned copy of documents, or do they have to be scanned copies of attested/notarised documents?


----------



## Suzzyannek

I front loaded all my documents. 
Its seemed to me as though they had reviewed mine already and it only took less than a minute to grant (I was on the phone for just under 2 minutes). He didn't specify what dates they would grant till. But he said they are planning on granting and clearing the 2015 lodgements in the next few weeks.
I would advice u call them and ask for the status and see what they say. 



Mumbai2Aus said:


> Suzzyannek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I rang this morning in and got connected in less than a minute and the guy granted my visa on the phone. He did say that they are planning to finalise them in the next two weeks. I lodged on the 24th April. No CO contact or delay mail received.
> The status never changed from 'received' until today when it changed to finalised.
> 
> All the best to everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Suzzy,
> 
> I lodged visa application on 11th May. Still in 'Application Received' status and no CO contact yet. I was beginning to wonder if I should try calling. Can you please be a little more specific about what he said? Does no contact from CO mean there is possibility of direct grant? (All docs uploaded) Planning to finalize applications till when in two weeks? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Awin
Click to expand...


----------



## KeeDa

mate said:


> Can anyone please help with this basic question - For my EOI, I have received invite to submit visa form. I have filled up the info on 17 screens but so far I don't see any place for uploading the documents. Once I submit it, will I get get a screen the upload the docs? Or do I have to wait for CO to be assigned?
> Can I just upload normal scanned copy of documents, or do they have to be scanned copies of attested/notarised documents?


mate,
After those 17 steps, comes the 18'th where you pay the visa fees. Only after that you get to the point where you can upload documents. Don't have to wait for CO. Upload them beforehand for faster processing.

If documents are colour scanned, then upload as-is. If not, then get them attested as certified true copies, colour scan this certified copy and upload it.


----------



## mandy2137

KeeDa said:


> mate,
> After those 17 steps, comes the 18'th where you pay the visa fees. Only after that you get to the point where you can upload documents. Don't have to wait for CO. Upload them beforehand for faster processing.
> 
> If documents are colour scanned, then upload as-is. If not, then get them attested as certified true copies, colour scan this certified copy and upload it.


Hi Keeda,

One query, if we import immi account without letting know an agent, would he get any notification about it?

Thanks


----------



## mawaismushtaq

mate said:


> Can anyone please help with this basic question - For my EOI, I have received invite to submit visa form. I have filled up the info on 17 screens but so far I don't see any place for uploading the documents. Once I submit it, will I get get a screen the upload the docs? Or do I have to wait for CO to be assigned?
> Can I just upload normal scanned copy of documents, or do they have to be scanned copies of attested/notarised documents?


Yes first fill this 17 page visa application, then with submission you will pay the visa fee and after you have paid visa fee you will be able to attach documents.

Regarding documents, colour copies need not be certified. Only b/w copies need to be certified/notorized.


----------



## KeeDa

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> One query, if we import immi account without letting know an agent, would he get any notification about it?
> 
> Thanks


Got no idea about it mate.


----------



## Mumbai2Aus

Suzzyannek said:


> I front loaded all my documents.
> Its seemed to me as though they had reviewed mine already and it only took less than a minute to grant (I was on the phone for just under 2 minutes). He didn't specify what dates they would grant till. But he said they are planning on granting and clearing the 2015 lodgements in the next few weeks.
> I would advice u call them and ask for the status and see what they say.


Thanks for quick reply 
Will call them in a few days if still no news.


----------



## mandy2137

KeeDa said:


> Got no idea about it mate.


No problem buddy


----------



## summi

gauravmadi said:


> Hi Muhammad Ayan,
> 
> If i am not wrong your application status should be " in progress" after you uploaded your documents online. There should be an option called "Request complete" which will change the status to Assessment in progress.
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav



Hi Gauravmadi,

Where we can fine request complete option in immi account?


----------



## summi

Muhammad Ayaan said:


> Thanks Gaurav
> the status was information requested till i checked that button and now its says assessment in progress,
> 
> i wonder how long do it take them to assess my application for the missing documents



Hi Muhammad,

Where is the request complete button we can find?


----------



## jango28

mahi31 said:


> Congratulations to all who received golden mail today. I am still waiting for mine. Is there any one left who lodged in March.


February


----------



## saz82

Dear all,

I am new to this group but have been a silent observer for a while. I just want to say I really am happy to have found a group as supportive as this.

We applied for our PR subclass 189 on 26 March 2015. We are doing it with an agent. We gave all the docs, did our PCC and medicals. They came back requesting a few additional docs, which we provided. We were also requested to provide forms 80 and 1221 ( i think that's the correct number). Application status has been "assessment in progress" since 2 Jun 2015.

I called DIBP this morning to enquire and they advised that there is nothing pending from our side, routine checks are being done and that they will email us once they're done. The waiting is a killer ... I wish everyone the best of luck. We are keeping our fingers crossed for a grant soon. There seems to be a lot recently.

Good luck to all!


----------



## saz82

jango28 said:


> February


I lodged 26 march


----------



## explorer101

Hi All,

I can see my visa application status as granted in my ImmiAccount but my agent says he hasn't received any grant email from dibp. He is saying that if he gets any information he will let me know. I really don't understand how this is possible.

Somebody please advise.


----------



## KeeDa

explorer101 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I can see my visa application status as granted in my ImmiAccount but my agent says he hasn't received any grant email from dibp. He is saying that if he gets any information he will let me know. I really don't understand how this is possible.
> 
> Somebody please advise.


Ask him to check his SPAM box. Check yours too. I don't know if the agent receives the email or the applicant does.

Online, check your "Correspondence" section in your immiaccount (I think there is a link on the right) and see if there is something there.


----------



## saz82

KeeDa said:


> Ask him to check his SPAM box. Check yours too. I don't know if the agent receives the email or the applicant does.
> 
> Online, check your "Correspondence" section in your immiaccount (I think there is a link on the right) and see if there is something there.


Do grants happen after working hours too? Was just working if they send out grant notifications throughout the day.:confused2:


----------



## KeeDa

saz82 said:


> Do grants happen after working hours too? Was just working if they send out grant notifications throughout the day.:confused2:


I don't think that they happen after working hours. Someone from your CO team has to do it manually I suppose. In your case it is already done (as is evident from your online immiaccount status). But, an smtp email (snail mail transfer protocol) itself, as the nickname suggests, could be slow. Should not be this much slow in this time and age! Better call them in early hours tomorrow. Maybe they can push the email into your inbox again.

Edit: Have you checked with your agent about who gets the email? Him or you? And are you sure you provided the right email address? Have you received any other communication earlier into the said email address?


----------



## saz82

Thanks i didnt receive a grant yet. Explorer did.


----------



## farerpark

JK684 said:


> Yes i have got FBI PCC last year, it took 3.5 months for me. FBI had some new IT system implemented , so it was taking hell lot of time to get it. now it should be better i guess. But if you apply from outside US, it may take more time I guess. check the below thread for more details.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/76939-usa-police-clearance-certificate.html


Did you get it first time, I mean was there any issue with fingerprints or they accepted first time ones?

I am waiting for mine, documents reached FBI on 28th May 2015. Credit card not debited so far.


----------



## rockstar86

Hi,

I have created by immi account, but under new application for skilled migration, there is no option of visa subclass 189 in application type. Could anyone please guide?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

rockstar86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have created by immi account, but under new application for skilled migration, there is no option of visa subclass 189 in application type. Could anyone please guide?
> 
> Thanks


Did you use the button "APPLY VISA" from your EOI/ Skillselect account to create the immiaccount?


----------



## bgs123

*Thanks for all the help guys!!*

Hello Guys,

I have been a silent reader of this forum.

This forum has helped me a lot to keep track of the other applications and progress of those applications.

I submitted the Visa application on 13-Apr-2015 under 261313 category and received a grant email today morning.

Thanks everyone who has shared and contributed in this forum.

This forum and each one of you just rock!!!..


----------



## mageea3

hi all 

Im a long time lurker and this is my first post. thanks to all for all the useful information so far. I cannot find the answer to my query on any thread so im hoping someone could help me. I lodged my visa today and am in the process of uploading documents..... I have not claimed points for my work experience but on the list of recommended documents to upload it has a link to attach documents for experience overseas and in Australia....... I was in Australia on a working holiday in 2010 but I do not have any work experience there related to my profession. So is this just a general list of documents and we attach the ones relevant to each individual application?? Please could someone help???


----------



## lgucci

Hi all!

I am very happy to share with you that I have been granted the visa this morning. Thanks everyone in this forum for taking the time to help each other. The best of luck to all of you who are still waiting for an outcome!

Cheers, 

Laly


----------



## atmahesh

lgucci said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that I have been granted the visa this morning. Thanks everyone in this forum for taking the time to help each other. The best of luck to all of you who are still waiting for an outcome!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Laly


Lodge date? Congratulations


----------



## redsato

Hi guys. I just would like your input on something. When you lodged your visa application, there is a section that required you to mention all your previous addresses....I left out two addresses accidentally. will the CO be very strict about this?


----------



## MontyC

Hi RameshKd,

I had received a call from Aus High Commission New Delhi on 27th May 2015. I haven't heard anything since then. I am still waiting for my grant letter. I checked with my Manager and my boss from my previous employer. Both haven't received any communication yet. 

Regards.






rameshkd said:


> Content of the letter. My mgr who provided me with the letter fwd me this.
> I've claimed only 5 points, this is same letter I gave for ACS , as well as uploaded into Immi.
> As I said, the mail had copies of both attached.
> 
> When I called DIBP on Tue, the lady on the phone did tell me that my application has gone for further verification. Now I've wait and see how long from here on.
> I know some people of the forum claimed to have received calls from Australian High Commission, not sure what happened after that.
> 
> 
> _Greetings from Australian High Commission, New Delhi!
> 
> The above name has made an application for Australia and it is supported with employment claims at Xxxxx Xxxxx .
> 
> Please find the attached documents.
> 
> Grateful, if you could please confirm at the earliest whether the said document is authentic and also if you could provide some details (If genuine):
> 1.	Job commencement and termination date(s):
> 2.	Position titles held during employment:
> 3.	Is the job reference letter issued from your office/ authorised signatory?
> 4.	Did the client perform all the duties as claimed?
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation. _


----------



## adityeah

JK684 said:


> Read the second one in the below list , no offence to you.. But lot of people are doing this even after gaining so much work experience. Even i have used it some time back, LOL



Do take a look again, at the URL you had posted. Read the third one in that list. No offence to you...


----------



## r_alaa82

mageea3 said:


> hi all
> 
> Im a long time lurker and this is my first post. thanks to all for all the useful information so far. I cannot find the answer to my query on any thread so im hoping someone could help me. I lodged my visa today and am in the process of uploading documents..... I have not claimed points for my work experience but on the list of recommended documents to upload it has a link to attach documents for experience overseas and in Australia....... I was in Australia on a working holiday in 2010 but I do not have any work experience there related to my profession. So is this just a general list of documents and we attach the ones relevant to each individual application?? Please could someone help???


 Dont upload anything for work experience.. just leave them blank.. once co allocated the status will change as not required..however if the co asked u to submit form 80 u will need to update your last 10 years work experience or unemployment period if any.. its not always required to fill this form.. so.my recommendation is to fill it up and upload it only once required.. alot of information is needed and time.. download it and have a look at it. 
Good luck


----------



## ausdream189

dear experts (keeda, jeet & etc.),

I have the invitation now, and i'm buckling up for the visa application...however, i do need a suggestion....given that that the invitation is valid for 60 days, on the other hand, USA pcc might required 2 - 3 months based on what i have seen.....so the question, apply usa pcc first and then visa lodge (prior to 60 days) or vice versa??

appreciate your timely response...


----------



## ausdream189

one more question...when this 60 day clock stops?? after clicking on the apply button from the invitation or submitting the visa with fee & docs??


----------



## saz82

Apply for your US clearance immediately and once you are assigned a CO inform them of how much time it takes in case it doesn't arrive in 60 days. 

The clock starts counting 60 days from when you receive your invitation.


----------



## macho123

I applied my eoi on 6th may under 189. I had 60 points but eoi showed 65 due to my deduction in experience via ACS. I assumed eoi will deduct it automatically referring to my ACS letter. Yesterday I got an invite with 65 points. 

Please can someone help me how to handle this. 

Can I apply for state sponsorship and apply 190 asap? 

Or 

Can I secure additional 10 points in English test before I apply my visa and update it before it expires ? Please help.


----------



## k.kashwaa

macho123 said:


> I applied my eoi on 6th may under 189. I had 60 points but eoi showed 65 due to my deduction in experience via ACS. I assumed eoi will deduct it automatically referring to my ACS letter. Yesterday I got an invite with 65 points.
> 
> Please can someone help me how to handle this.
> 
> Can I apply for state sponsorship and apply 190 asap?
> 
> Or
> 
> Can I secure additional 10 points in English test before I apply my visa and update it before it expires ? Please help.


Skill select will not deduct the points automatically. You have to withdraw this EOI and submit a new one marking your deducted experience as irrelevant, otherwise your application will be rejected due to points overclaim.

English test has to be taken prior to the EOI submission date, otherwise it will not count.


----------



## ausdream189

thank you for the response....

few more as i'm confused.....as soon as i click on "Apply Visa" from the invitation, then the 60 day clock stops?? what determines that i lodged the visa? ideally at what point of time CO get assigned after lodging the visa?



saz82 said:


> Apply for your US clearance immediately and once you are assigned a CO inform them of how much time it takes in case it doesn't arrive in 60 days.
> 
> The clock starts counting 60 days from when you receive your invitation.


----------



## Pradip11

Hi Guys

I am still waiting for the PR, I was logging in in my immi account and noticed that the status is in " Information Requested" status. I was requested a information on 10th of June, which I supplied on the same date. So, should not it change, or will it remain the same until my visa is finalized.

Thanks for your help guys.

Regards
Pradip


----------



## jaykumar

Hi, I have submitted EOI on 11th June,2015 with 65 points under 2211 accountant category. It's 189 visa class. I was expecting invitation on 6th July, but haven't got. Any valueable thoughts???do anyone think i have good chance in next invitation round???


----------



## gauravmadi

Pradip11 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am still waiting for the PR, I was logging in in my immi account and noticed that the status is in " Information Requested" status. I was requested a information on 10th of June, which I supplied on the same date. So, should not it change, or will it remain the same until my visa is finalized.
> 
> Thanks for your help guys.
> 
> Regards
> Pradip



Hi Pradip,

There should be an option "Request Complete" in your application. you need to click that and it will change the status of your application to "Assessment in progress".

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## redsato

Hi guys. I just would like your input on something. When you lodged your visa application, there is a section that required you to mention all your previous addresses....I left out two addresses accidentally. will the CO be very strict about this?


----------



## andrew64

k.kashwaa said:


> Skill select will not deduct the points automatically. You have to withdraw this EOI and submit a new one marking your deducted experience as irrelevant, otherwise your application will be rejected due to points overclaim.
> 
> English test has to be taken prior to the EOI submission date, otherwise it will not count.


is it , i dont think english need to take prior to eoi submission , i have taken ielts first time with 10 points and sumbitted Eoi later i got a better score and updated the eoi with the same eoi submission and nsw didnt say anything , i think you can submit eoi with competent english and later , experts or anyone got grant with smiliar case, please confim


----------



## k.kashwaa

andrew64 said:


> is it , i dont think english need to take prior to eoi submission , i have taken ielts first time with 10 points and sumbitted Eoi later i got a better score and updated the eoi with the same eoi submission and nsw didnt say anything , i think you can submit eoi with competent english and later , experts or anyone got grant with smiliar case, please confim


The very same thing happened to me as well, I updated my EOI after getting a higher score. What I meant was that you have to get the English test score before the invitation date, otherwise it will not be accepted.


----------



## Rev1198

Hi,
I have Submitted my EOI for 189 Visa on 27-April-2015. I have 60 points and ACS is Developer Programmer 2613.
Due to Occupation ceiling and Pro Rata , I still didn't receive an invitation yesterday.
Any one have an idea when would I receive an invitation from skillselect.
Points breakdown - I got 10 points for PTE (Speaking: 87, Listening: 77, Writing: 75 , Reading: 74.)
30 points for age and 15 for education and 5 for Australian education. :confused2:


----------



## gauravmadi

summi said:


> Hi Gauravmadi,
> 
> Where we can fine request complete option in immi account?



Hi Summi,

When you open your online application you will find the Option " Request Complete".
there.

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## Zimmy09

Throw some light on Australian Delhi embassy contacting our job company.
Whom do they send email to enquire about experience.
Do they contact the HR by seeing the experience letter given by us or do they contact directly to company email listed in website.
rameshskd can u please Reply as u contacted by them.


----------



## rameshkd

Zimmy09 said:


> Throw some light on Australian Delhi embassy contacting our job company.
> Whom do they send email to enquire about experience.
> Do they contact the HR by seeing the experience letter given by us or do they contact directly to company email listed in website.
> rameshskd can u please Reply as u contacted by them.


Refer the discussion http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/798138-employment-verification.html


----------



## HarishNair2015

*Got Grant !! yay!!*

Hi All,

Thanks to god's grace and all the support i received from many in this forum, i have got the grant today morning at around 11 AM Australia time. I was on the phone with a lady officer who obliged & i got the grant mail in few mins. 


My journey would not have been possible ,if not for your continuous support starting from EOI until visa grant.. Congrats to all those who have got their visas & best of luck to those who are waiting...

Thanks & regards
Harish


----------



## Pradip11

Dear Lovely Forum Fraternity

I have finally got a grant today, almost 75 days after application. It came literally 5 minutes after I hung up a phone. I called around 11 AM Australian Melbourne Time and the phone got connected on 1st try. I spoke to the kind officer about 7-10 minutes and then he assured everything has been ok for my application and I can expect it in 1-2 days, my gut feeling still told me I will get in 5-10 minutes time, and so it did came after 5 minutes.

EOI submitted : 19th April, 2015
Occupation List : Accountant
Point : 65 including Professional Year
EOI invitation : 24th April,2015
Visa lodged : 24th April, 2015
Police Clearance Australia and Nepal : Submitted with Application
Medicals : 1st May, 2015 ( done before CO contacted)
CO contacted : 10th June for additional document
Document Provided : 10th June itself
Called on 4th July, Called 40 times without luck
Called on 7th July : got connected on 1st try and got grant in 5 minutes.

When I called, I told that I am just calling to check my status. I told as some of my friend who applied on same time as me via Migration agent has got the PR and my one is getting delayed, I asked is it because I applied on my own. Since I was also asked for additional document, I asked if the document ok as I send them via email as I could not upload them in Immi system. I was told that my application has been looked upon and I will receive the grant in 1-2 days but my gut feeling told me that it might be finalized by today and so it happened in literally 5 minutes from hanging the phone.

Note : Please do not call them if you have just applied for about 3-4 weeks as it would sound very impatient, give them at least 7 weeks before calling. Their standard response time is 6-8 week, but can take up to 12 week or more.

I want to thank this forum from bottom of my heart and wish everyone all the best for grant soon.

All the best Guys

Cheers
Pradip


----------



## HarishNair2015

Congrats Pradip.. Please update the tracker if you have not already.. 



Pradip11 said:


> Dear Lovely Forum Fraternity
> 
> I have finally got a grant today, almost 75 days after application. It came literally 5 minutes after I hung up a phone. I called around 11 AM Australian Melbourne Time and the phone got connected on 1st try. I spoke to the kind officer about 7-10 minutes and then he assured everything has been ok for my application and I can expect it in 1-2 days, my gut feeling still told me I will get in 5-10 minutes time, and so it did came after 5 minutes.
> 
> EOI submitted : 19th April, 2015
> Occupation List : Accountant
> Point : 65 including Professional Year
> EOI invitation : 24th April,2015
> Visa lodged : 24th April, 2015
> Police Clearance Australia and Nepal : Submitted with Application
> Medicals : 1st May, 2015 ( done before CO contacted)
> CO contacted : 10th June for additional document
> Document Provided : 10th June itself
> Called on 4th July, Called 40 times without luck
> Called on 7th July : got connected on 1st try and got grant in 5 minutes.
> 
> When I called, I told that I am just calling to check my status. I told as some of my friend who applied on same time as me via Migration agent has got the PR and my one is getting delayed, I asked is it because of this. Since I was also asked for additional document, I asked if the document ok as I send them via email as I could not upload them in Immi system. I was told that my application has been looked upon and I will receive the grant in 1-2 days but my gut feeling told me that it might be finalized by today and so it happened in literally 5 minutes from hanging the phone.
> 
> Note : Please do not call them if you have just applied for about 3-4 weeks as it would sound very impatient, give them at least 7 weeks before calling. Their standard response time is 6-8 week, but can take up to 12 week or more.
> 
> I want to thank this forum from bottom of my heart and wish everyone all the best for grant soon.
> 
> All the best Guys
> 
> Cheers
> Pradip


----------



## saz82

ausdream189 said:


> thank you for the response....
> 
> few more as i'm confused.....as soon as i click on "Apply Visa" from the invitation, then the 60 day clock stops?? what determines that i lodged the visa? ideally at what point of time CO get assigned after lodging the visa?


Hi

No your 60 days are ongoing until you submit your last require docs. So of you submit everything for example but not the pcc and medicals the clock is still counting until you submit everything. Payment determines your date of submission. Once you click apply and pay then the countdown begins.
I can't tell you about COs, I think it is a case by case thing or the higher your points the faster the process with assigning a CO. I hope this helped clear things up a bit


----------



## rameshkd

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks to god's grace and all the support i received from many in this forum, i have got the grant today morning at around 11 AM Australia time. I was on the phone with a lady officer who obliged & i got the grant mail in few mins.
> 
> 
> My journey would not have been possible ,if not for your continuous support starting from EOI until visa grant.. Congrats to all those who have got their visas & best of luck to those who are waiting...
> 
> Thanks & regards
> Harish


Congratulations mate.


----------



## rameshkd

Pradip11 said:


> Dear Lovely Forum Fraternity
> 
> I have finally got a grant today, almost 75 days after application. It came literally 5 minutes after I hung up a phone. I called around 11 AM Australian Melbourne Time and the phone got connected on 1st try. I spoke to the kind officer about 7-10 minutes and then he assured everything has been ok for my application and I can expect it in 1-2 days, my gut feeling still told me I will get in 5-10 minutes time, and so it did came after 5 minutes.
> 
> EOI submitted : 19th April, 2015
> Occupation List : Accountant
> Point : 65 including Professional Year
> EOI invitation : 24th April,2015
> Visa lodged : 24th April, 2015
> Police Clearance Australia and Nepal : Submitted with Application
> Medicals : 1st May, 2015 ( done before CO contacted)
> CO contacted : 10th June for additional document
> Document Provided : 10th June itself
> Called on 4th July, Called 40 times without luck
> Called on 7th July : got connected on 1st try and got grant in 5 minutes.
> 
> When I called, I told that I am just calling to check my status. I told as some of my friend who applied on same time as me via Migration agent has got the PR and my one is getting delayed, I asked is it because I applied on my own. Since I was also asked for additional document, I asked if the document ok as I send them via email as I could not upload them in Immi system. I was told that my application has been looked upon and I will receive the grant in 1-2 days but my gut feeling told me that it might be finalized by today and so it happened in literally 5 minutes from hanging the phone.
> 
> Note : Please do not call them if you have just applied for about 3-4 weeks as it would sound very impatient, give them at least 7 weeks before calling. Their standard response time is 6-8 week, but can take up to 12 week or more.
> 
> I want to thank this forum from bottom of my heart and wish everyone all the best for grant soon.
> 
> All the best Guys
> 
> Cheers
> Pradip


Congratulations Pradip


----------



## rameshkd

lgucci said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that I have been granted the visa this morning. Thanks everyone in this forum for taking the time to help each other. The best of luck to all of you who are still waiting for an outcome!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Laly


Congrats Laly lane:


----------



## varundev

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks to god's grace and all the support i received from many in this forum, i have got the grant today morning at around 11 AM Australia time. I was on the phone with a lady officer who obliged & i got the grant mail in few mins.
> 
> 
> My journey would not have been possible ,if not for your continuous support starting from EOI until visa grant.. Congrats to all those who have got their visas & best of luck to those who are waiting...
> 
> Thanks & regards
> Harish


Congratulations Mate


----------



## cocomart

Congrats

#visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#Grant: waiting


----------



## redsato

Hi guys. I just would like your input on something. When you lodged your visa application, there is a section that required you to mention all your previous addresses....I left out two addresses accidentally. will the CO be very strict about this?


----------



## saz82

redsato said:


> Hi guys. I just would like your input on something. When you lodged your visa application, there is a section that required you to mention all your previous addresses....I left out two addresses accidentally. will the CO be very strict about this?


I would make a statutory declaration and input this info, if there is no additional form to fill for fixing stuff like this. Maybe other members can provide more input.


----------



## saz82

Guys. Does anyone know how long checks usually take? I mean when I called DIBP they said that our application is undergoing departmental checks and they cannot give a timeframe. But from others experience how long does something like this usually take. This is taking way too long.


----------



## atmahesh

saz82 said:


> Guys. Does anyone know how long checks usually take? I mean when I called DIBP they said that our application is undergoing departmental checks and they cannot give a timeframe. But from others experience how long does something like this usually take. This is taking way too long.


External checks may take 1 year especially for high risk country


----------



## andrew64

cocomart said:


> Congrats
> 
> #visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#Grant: waiting


wow cool man you got CO allocated in 21 days for you . are you on shore


----------



## saz82

andrew64 said:


> wow cool man you got CO allocated in 21 days for you . are you on shore


Thanks a bunch


----------



## KeeDa

Pradip11 said:


> Dear Lovely Forum Fraternity
> 
> I have finally got a grant today, almost 75 days after application. It came literally 5 minutes after I hung up a phone. I called around 11 AM Australian Melbourne Time and the phone got connected on 1st try. I spoke to the kind officer about 7-10 minutes and then he assured everything has been ok for my application and I can expect it in 1-2 days, my gut feeling still told me I will get in 5-10 minutes time, and so it did came after 5 minutes.
> 
> EOI submitted : 19th April, 2015
> Occupation List : Accountant
> Point : 65 including Professional Year
> EOI invitation : 24th April,2015
> Visa lodged : 24th April, 2015
> Police Clearance Australia and Nepal : Submitted with Application
> Medicals : 1st May, 2015 ( done before CO contacted)
> CO contacted : 10th June for additional document
> Document Provided : 10th June itself
> Called on 4th July, Called 40 times without luck
> Called on 7th July : got connected on 1st try and got grant in 5 minutes.
> 
> When I called, I told that I am just calling to check my status. I told as some of my friend who applied on same time as me via Migration agent has got the PR and my one is getting delayed, I asked is it because I applied on my own. Since I was also asked for additional document, I asked if the document ok as I send them via email as I could not upload them in Immi system. I was told that my application has been looked upon and I will receive the grant in 1-2 days but my gut feeling told me that it might be finalized by today and so it happened in literally 5 minutes from hanging the phone.
> 
> Note : Please do not call them if you have just applied for about 3-4 weeks as it would sound very impatient, give them at least 7 weeks before calling. Their standard response time is 6-8 week, but can take up to 12 week or more.
> 
> I want to thank this forum from bottom of my heart and wish everyone all the best for grant soon.
> 
> All the best Guys
> 
> Cheers
> Pradip


Congrats. Which document was missed and asked for?


----------



## redsato

saz82 said:


> I would make a statutory declaration and input this info, if there is no additional form to fill for fixing stuff like this. Maybe other members can provide more input.


I have fileld out form 1023, I hope this is enough...


----------



## RahX

Is it quicker to get a CO if you're onshore? or just a rumour? I've submitted my visa application on May 31st & I haven't heard anything yet


----------



## ambyboy

Hi all,

I have a quick question. We received a grant on July 2 with a reach by date on April 25, 2016. Just curious, as to what happens if I or any one of my family members do not get their visa stamped prior to that date? Will that just mean a new PCC and medicals needed or something more sinister 

Thanks,
Ambyboy


----------



## vishwasramadas

saz82 said:


> Guys. Does anyone know how long checks usually take? I mean when I called DIBP they said that our application is undergoing departmental checks and they cannot give a timeframe. But from others experience how long does something like this usually take. This is taking way too long.


I too am on the same boat, I filed my application on 23 March, I haven't be assigned a case officer yet, but I did get a call from the embassy as verification. I did call DIBP yesterday and I too got the same reply stating departmental checks are in progress and we shall get back to you. It's been more than 3 months since the visa has been filed and this wait is killing me. 

Regards,

Vishwas


----------



## tusharvatsa

vishwasramadas said:


> I too am on the same boat, I filed my application on 23 March, I haven't be assigned a case officer yet, but I did get a call from the embassy as verification. I did call DIBP yesterday and I too got the same reply stating departmental checks are in progress and we shall get back to you. It's been more than 3 months since the visa has been filed and this wait is killing me.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vishwas


Hey Vishwas,

Do keep me posted on the progress. I am planning to call DIBP this week to find out, will post once done.


----------



## vishwasramadas

tusharvatsa said:


> Hey Vishwas,
> 
> Do keep me posted on the progress. I am planning to call DIBP this week to find out, will post once done.


Sure buddy, will do.


----------



## SA-Guy

I spoke to DIBP they said they're only in the first week of May with Visas so if you'd put in mid May they say it's not long to go now.


----------



## mankush

*first post*

hello everyone, 

i have been a silent reader from last few months and this forum has helped me alot in understanding the 189 visa application.

so i applied as accountant 60 point on 9 april, but on completion of occupation cieling i made a new eoi on 12th may 60 points as external auditor. 

i got my invitation yesterday and have applied with all documents front loaded. 

my question- how much time from now assuming everything is good with my uploads?


ps- i suggest all accountants sitting on 60 points to either change their occupation code(if they are eligble) or improve your English results.


----------



## KeeDa

ambyboy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a quick question. We received a grant on July 2 with a reach by date on April 25, 2016. Just curious, as to what happens if I or any one of my family members do not get their visa stamped prior to that date? Will that just mean a new PCC and medicals needed or something more sinister
> 
> Thanks,
> Ambyboy


That family member who does not visit by the IED will lose the PR.


----------



## Mandyrippu

RahX said:


> Is it quicker to get a CO if you're onshore? or just a rumour? I've submitted my visa application on May 31st & I haven't heard anything yet


 Hello there I have applied on 23 may (offshore )haven't heard anything from department yet :grin: anyways all the best ....


----------



## Rania.

Hi all!

Done with medical last night and now I am eagerly waiting for the first CO contact or direct grant 

Thank you all for this great informative forum


----------



## Alex M

sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Feb march and April applicants who were not so lucky last week and CO is replying by sayin your case is under routine check and no time frame pls PM me your no as we have created another what's app group in which we can share our journey.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Sabbys,

On the same boat as you... Because of limitation of new members, I'm unable to send you PM. Please let me know if something happened and there was any progress.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Mandyrippu

SA-Guy said:


> I spoke to DIBP they said they're only in the first week of May with Visas so if you'd put in mid May they say it's not long to go now.


Hello SA guy did you apply on shore ???


----------



## saz82

redsato said:


> I have fileld out form 1023, I hope this is enough...


We made a mistake with a travel date initially and filled a similar form to correct it. They also asked us to provide all the addresses we lived at for the past 10 years. We werent asked for a statutory declaration after that. If they want info from you they will tell you dont worry.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

*quick CO allocation*

Cocomart,

you seem to have got you CO allocation pretty soon. had you called the DIBP after you had done uploading the documents?



cocomart said:


> Congrats
> 
> #visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#Grant: waiting


----------



## BTNIFTY

mankush said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> i have been a silent reader from last few months and this forum has helped me alot in understanding the 189 visa application.
> 
> so i applied as accountant 60 point on 9 april, but on completion of occupation cieling i made a new eoi on 12th may 60 points as external auditor.
> 
> i got my invitation yesterday and have applied with all documents front loaded.
> 
> my question- how much time from now assuming everything is good with my uploads?
> 
> 
> ps- i suggest all accountants sitting on 60 points to either change their occupation code(if they are eligble) or improve your English results.


Going by the trends, Case Officer (CO) is allocated in 30-45 days. CO will contact you to inform if additional documents (or PCC or medical) is required.


----------



## saz82

Rania. said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Done with medical last night and now I am eagerly waiting for the first CO contact or direct grant
> 
> Thank you all for this great informative forum


Good luck


----------



## najamgk

Rania. said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Done with medical last night and now I am eagerly waiting for the first CO contact or direct grant
> 
> Thank you all for this great informative forum


Wait till end of August :eyebrows:


----------



## iHope

*Got grant today*

Delighted and excited! Got Grant Email after a reasonable wait(1 month after submitting all docs).
lane:


----------



## gsakhuja

iHope said:


> Delighted and excited! Got Grant(189-261313) Today



What's your lodge date? When did you receive grant mail


----------



## firoz85

Rania. said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Done with medical last night and now I am eagerly waiting for the first CO contact or direct grant
> 
> Thank you all for this great informative forum


InshAllah , wish you the best but sadly we all have to play the waiting game atleast for bit  It will take about 30-45 days (4-7 weeks) perhaps for a CO to get assigned. Hope you get yours fast. In the meantime have all the other documents filled and ready. Such as English requirements for dependents, PCC , keep Form80 filled and ready in case they ask. Having these ready will able to act fast once the CO contacts you. G luck


----------



## gagandeep2900

Hi all

Please suggest! Am doing my case myself

Visa loadged on 18th March. with all doc uploaded upfroant including PCC , Medicals and Form80/1221

No Information requested by CO .

Called DIBP 1st time on 2nd June to inquire status , they said all doc recieved . In reply got a mail on same day from Adelaide Team 23 that my application is in Processing.

Mailed Team 23 twice on 17th june and 24 th june asking App status so at the end got a Reply from team 5 that my App is under routine check ( might be External checks ) , and they also mentioned limit your enquiries.

Again called them on 2nd july , got same reply that routine checks going , no timeline. 

So what u all suggest . should i call them as everybody else is doing ? or calling again this month can hamper my case ? 

Tensed.


----------



## mahi31

Gagandeep Ji,

We are running at same time line.Still waiting for Grant. Called them 2july and they replied same in routine check.Don't loose hope we will get very soon I believe. Even some time I am also feeling sad but believe in myself is the biggest thing.Wait atleast this week.


gagandeep2900 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Please suggest! Am doing my case myself
> 
> Visa loadged on 18th March. with all doc uploaded upfroant including PCC , Medicals and Form80/1221
> 
> No Information requested by CO .
> 
> Called DIBP 1st time on 2nd June to inquire status , they said all doc recieved . In reply got a mail on same day from Adelaide Team 23 that my application is in Processing.
> 
> Mailed Team 23 twice on 17th june and 24 th june asking App status so at the end got a Reply from team 5 that my App is under routine check ( might be External checks ) , and they also mentioned limit your enquiries.
> 
> Again called them on 2nd july , got same reply that routine checks going , no timeline.
> 
> So what u all suggest . should i call them as everybody else is doing ? or calling again this month can hamper my case ?
> 
> Tensed.


----------



## iHope

gsakhuja said:


> What's your lodge date? When did you receive grant mail


Visa Lodged: End of Feb 2015
Grant: 7th July 2015

My last document, USA PCC that took 3.5 months to arrive, was sent to CO around 3rd week of June 2015.


----------



## zaingenius

Grants are being given pretty fast now it seems...I got direct grant in 50 days of Application submission...


----------



## gagandeep2900

Hi MAHI31

Thanks dear , at least i have a partner of same timeline. 

Any idea of such delay specifically in our case ? And r u planning to call them again , what u suggest ?




mahi31 said:


> Gagandeep Ji,
> 
> We are running at same time line.Still waiting for Grant. Called them 2july and they replied same in routine check.Don't loose hope we will get very soon I believe. Even some time I am also feeling sad but believe in myself is the biggest thing.Wait atleast this week.


----------



## mahi31

I will wait atleast this week else on Monday will call them.


gagandeep2900 said:


> Hi MAHI31
> 
> Thanks dear , at least i have a partner of same timeline.
> 
> Any idea of such delay specifically in our case ? And r u planning to call them again , what u suggest ?


----------



## saz82

iHope said:


> Visa Lodged: End of Feb 2015
> Grant: 7th July 2015
> 
> My last document, USA PCC that took 3.5 months to arrive, was sent to CO around 3rd week of June 2015.


Hi. Did you receive your grant just now or a fewhours ago? I just want to know if the grants are issued throughout the day


----------



## jelli-kallu

*A kind request too all forum members (Old & New)!*

It will be very helpful, if you all update your signature with as much detail as possible. If you are new, it might make sense to furnish the same, as a footnote, until such time, the signature options is enabled for you! 

This information is crucial in helping the senior folks in this forum to answer questions as accurately as possible and the back-and-forth questions to clarify the questions itself, can reduce!!


----------



## redsato

saz82 said:


> We made a mistake with a travel date initially and filled a similar form to correct it. They also asked us to provide all the addresses we lived at for the past 10 years. We werent asked for a statutory declaration after that. If they want info from you they will tell you dont worry.


HEY Thanks buddy!!!!


----------



## tusharvatsa

gagandeep2900 said:


> Hi MAHI31
> 
> Thanks dear , at least i have a partner of same timeline.
> 
> Any idea of such delay specifically in our case ? And r u planning to call them again , what u suggest ?


You have many more........


----------



## XINGSINGH

AussieOptician said:


> Hi I have been following this forum for a while but this is my first post, and today I received my 189 visa!!! Absolutely buzzing!!!
> I applied on the 3rd of March, got a case officer 9th April who requested PCC and Medicals, submitted those end of May, got grant today!!! Moving to Melbourne in October!!
> Good luck everyone??????


Congrats


----------



## pujaverma

zaingenius said:


> Grants are being given pretty fast now it seems...I got direct grant in 50 days of Application submission...


Hello,

Did you make a call to DIBP before getting the grant?


----------



## Ramchand

priyasengupta said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in the month of January 2015. :fingerscrossed:


Hi Priya,

I have 5+ years of experience in software Industry as a Tester both in Manual and Automation Testing. I would like to migrate to Australia through skilled professionals category. Could you please let me know about the types of visas and job category that i need to apply for assessment.

My Qualification is MCA(Master of Computer Applications).


----------



## tom4Oz

Hi,

I am invited for 189 this round. I have a question ? 
NATIONAL ID DETAILS ?? Is Aadhar card mandatory, my fellow country men. I am screwed, if it is, becz i dnt have one.. yet.. .
I saw that driving license is an option. But, for Indians, would that be an acceptable document. You know.. considering it is issued by home state.
I have applied for the Birth Certificate, since i do not have a hard copy of it and the soft copy downloaded from the site : "india gov in/online-services" is only partially correct. It will take 15-20 days and i am not comfortable waiting that long.. 

Any advice ??


----------



## sach2k2

jelli-kallu said:


> *A kind request too all forum members (Old & New)!*
> 
> It will be very helpful, if you all update your signature with as much detail as possible. If you are new, it might make sense to furnish the same, as a footnote, until such time, the signature options is enabled for you!
> 
> This information is crucial in helping the senior folks in this forum to answer questions as accurately as possible and the back-and-forth questions to clarify the questions itself, can reduce!!


Agree. But for my profile there is no option Edit Signature. Not sure if I am missing something or there is some process to enable it.


----------



## SA-Guy

Mandyrippu said:


> Hello SA guy did you apply on shore ???


I applied offshore. The lady was very helpful, I called and got through first time and she told me it won't be long before they get to mine and even although they have a lot to go through their focus is processing because it's the new financial year.

So for me that applied third week may for 189 visa. Mine should be another 2 weeks away if all goes well...


----------



## ausambitious

*Hi*

Hi,

I need some advice from forum members. My CO is from Adelaide GSM team 4.

1) I have applied through agent and he is asking me to wait for some time though 90 days limit is over. Can I call the DIBP directly to check the status since I have all application details? Will my agent come to know about this? 

2) Also what are all the details should be provided to DIBP while calling? 

3) Since the phone number - +61731367000 is common, how we will be connected to CO or any person can tell the status?

Your advice would be really helpful for me. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## lgucci

10th April, all details are in my signature



atmahesh said:


> Lodge date? Congratulations


----------



## John_dh

I am filling visa application , needed few more suggestions-

1) What should i fill end date for current employment in visa application?
2) For education details, I have put my graduation details as in the help it's asking for tertiary level education(i.e Higher education). Is it required to put 10th and 12th also?
3) Overseas employment at skilled level, I have put 5 years as I have total 8 years of experience out of 2 years deducted and 6 years considered as skilled employment. Is this correct?
4) Non migrating dependents , if i put my parents details , do i need to submits their PCC and Medical as well.
5) I am not claiming any points for spouse employment but I am entering all her employment details in visa applications. 
Question is , do I need to provide her employment proofs?


Thanks,
John


----------



## tom4Oz

Any takers??


----------



## tom4Oz

lgucci said:


> 10th April, all details are in my signature


Did your Visa grant took longer or is this the average rate ??


----------



## tom4Oz

Invite: 11/Apr/2015 | Visa Lodged: 10/Apr/2015.. Is this possible or is it a typo ??


----------



## summi

vishwasramadas said:


> I too am on the same boat, I filed my application on 23 March, I haven't be assigned a case officer yet, but I did get a call from the embassy as verification. I did call DIBP yesterday and I too got the same reply stating departmental checks are in progress and we shall get back to you. It's been more than 3 months since the visa has been filed and this wait is killing me.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vishwas



HI vishwasramadas,

When you received verification call... what they asked from you on that call.. bcoz i also applied on 11 march but till there is no update.. i asked you about verification call bcoz i am also expecting it in coming days..


----------



## iHope

saz82 said:


> Hi. Did you receive your grant just now or a fewhours ago? I just want to know if the grants are issued throughout the day


Not sure, why would someone want to know that. That's height of anxiety, curiosity 
and poking :boxing::boxing: (Just poking fun)

BTW..Grants are given during their day time only, to be precise 8 am to 4 pm 

Also I don't agree with those people who ask for timelines. It is a free chat and in the interest of personal privacy no bindings should be imposed on anyone. It's a personal choice to share or not to share. If anyone wants specific information you are welcome to do chatting over personal messages. 

Thanks!
iHope for big


----------



## psirimalla

Hello Friends,
I have logged SkillSelect app under 189-Independent on June 18, 2015 and claimed 60 points. Do you think I will be invited or not, If no what are the options? Also where can I find more info on how SkillSelect does the selection process? Thanks


----------



## atmahesh

iHope said:


> Not sure, why would someone want to know that. That's height of anxiety, curiosity
> and poking :boxing::boxing: (Just poking fun)
> 
> BTW..Grants are given during their day time only, to be precise 8 am to 4 pm
> 
> Also I don't agree with those people who ask for timelines. It is a free chat and in the interest of personal privacy no bindings should be imposed on anyone. It's a personal choice to share or not to share. If anyone wants specific information you are welcome to do chatting over personal messages.
> 
> Thanks!
> iHope for big


Yeah... You can't question the moderators .. Likewise, you should not question people to provide information.


----------



## ExpatIndia

Hi Guys,

Got my grant today!!! Over the moon lane::cheer2:. Thanks for everyone in the forum for the valuable inputs and wish you all the very best.

Big relief. Called up DIBP today morning and got the golden email in an hour.

Thanks,
George

*ACS-*NOV 2013 | *Analyst Programmer 261311*
*IELTS - *18 APR 2015 (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7) | *PTE -* 26 APR 2015 (L:85 R:83 W:83 L:90) 
*EOI APP - *29 APR 2015 (70 Points)
I*NVITE - *8 May 2015
*189 LODGED/ACK- *14 May 2015
*PCC SELF/WIFE- *01 Jun 2015
*MEDS SELF/WIFE- * 20 June 2015/10 June 2015 
*CO Assigned - * 30 June 2015/10 June 2015 
*GRANT - * 08 July 2015


----------



## ambrish

*Question. Please help!*

Hello

I got a question regarding calling the department. Since its been more than 3 months of my application. I havent heard anything from them on the progress. Is there a limit to call the department since i already called them thrice in last one month and all they say is to wait for the decision or consult your agent to call us. My agent just puts a reminder email instead of calling and they dont even response. Sadly, i have the worst team- Brisbane 33


----------



## indian1988

tom4Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am invited for 189 this round. I have a question ?
> NATIONAL ID DETAILS ?? Is Aadhar card mandatory, my fellow country men. I am screwed, if it is, becz i dnt have one.. yet.. .
> I saw that driving license is an option. But, for Indians, would that be an acceptable document. You know.. considering it is issued by home state.
> I have applied for the Birth Certificate, since i do not have a hard copy of it and the soft copy downloaded from the site : "india gov in/online-services" is only partially correct. It will take 15-20 days and i am not comfortable waiting that long..
> 
> Any advice ??


You have to provide details of government id you have got..so dnt worry if you dnt have some of them...mention the details of the one you have got and you will be fine...all the best..


----------



## vishwasramadas

summi said:


> HI vishwasramadas,
> 
> When you received verification call... what they asked from you on that call.. bcoz i also applied on 11 march but till there is no update.. i asked you about verification call bcoz i am also expecting it in coming days..


Hey Summi,

They asked about personal details and the about the professional details which is had filed with them, I have been working for past 7+ years and the person asked mostly about my first job. I would suggest just be prepared they may ask questions to verify the correctness of the documents that you have filed. 

Regards 

Vishwas


----------



## vchandwani

*Hi*

Hi vishwasramadas,

Can you let me know at what time you received the call ?





vishwasramadas said:


> Hey Summi,
> 
> They asked about personal details and the about the professional details which is had filed with them, I have been working for past 7+ years and the person asked mostly about my first job. I would suggest just be prepared they may ask questions to verify the correctness of the documents that you have filed.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Vishwas


----------



## cfuture

I have received my 189 Visa Grant on 2nd July. Thanks to Allah. 

I applied on 15th Feb 2015 and front loaded everything. In April, CO asked me Polio Vaccination Certificate and Resume. 

This forum and the people here were very helpful. You guys are great.


----------



## varundev

ExpatIndia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today!!! Over the moon lane::cheer2:. Thanks for everyone in the forum for the valuable inputs and wish you all the very best.
> 
> Big relief. Called up DIBP today morning and got the golden email in an hour.
> 
> Thanks,
> George
> 
> *ACS-*NOV 2013 | *Analyst Programmer 261311*
> *IELTS - *18 APR 2015 (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7) | *PTE -* 26 APR 2015 (L:85 R:83 W:83 L:90)
> *EOI APP - *29 APR 2015 (70 Points)
> I*NVITE - *8 May 2015
> *189 LODGED/ACK- *14 May 2015
> *PCC SELF/WIFE- *01 Jun 2015
> *MEDS SELF/WIFE- * 20 June 2015/10 June 2015
> *CO Assigned - * 30 June 2015/10 June 2015
> *GRANT - * 08 July 2015




Congratulations Mate


----------



## rameshkd

ambrish said:


> Hello
> 
> I got a question regarding calling the department. Since its been more than 3 months of my application. I havent heard anything from them on the progress. Is there a limit to call the department since i already called them thrice in last one month and all they say is to wait for the decision or consult your agent to call us. My agent just puts a reminder email instead of calling and they dont even response. Sadly, i have the worst team- Brisbane 33


There is no restriction on calling but whenever you call they log it on your application as an enquiry was made. I too had Brisbane team, in May I called them twice in 10 days period, the lady seemed to be annoyed & said no change in status since you last called on Xx/xx. Since then I restricted to 1 call per month.


----------



## rameshkd

ExpatIndia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today!!! Over the moon lane::cheer2:. Thanks for everyone in the forum for the valuable inputs and wish you all the very best.
> 
> Big relief. Called up DIBP today morning and got the golden email in an hour.
> 
> Thanks,
> George
> 
> *ACS-*NOV 2013 | *Analyst Programmer 261311*
> *IELTS - *18 APR 2015 (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7) | *PTE -* 26 APR 2015 (L:85 R:83 W:83 L:90)
> *EOI APP - *29 APR 2015 (70 Points)
> I*NVITE - *8 May 2015
> *189 LODGED/ACK- *14 May 2015
> *PCC SELF/WIFE- *01 Jun 2015
> *MEDS SELF/WIFE- * 20 June 2015/10 June 2015
> *CO Assigned - * 30 June 2015/10 June 2015
> *GRANT - * 08 July 2015


Congratulations Varun. Good to see DIBP back in form with grants under 60 days.


----------



## ambrish

rameshkd said:


> There is no restriction on calling but whenever you call they log it on your application as an enquiry was made. I too had Brisbane team, in May I called them twice in 10 days period, the lady seemed to be annoyed & said no change in status since you last called on Xx/xx. Since then I restricted to 1 call per month.


Thanks bro for a reply. ya last time when i called the man got annoyed. But mine has been more than 100 days and this wait is killing me......My agent is like keep waiting and sends a reminder to which they never response. Asked him to call the department since the team told me to contact agent for a call and not me..
Seriously brisbane team sucks. The last time i applied for my TR (It was the Adelaide Team) they were very nice over the phone.


----------



## rameshkd

Ramchand said:


> Hi Priya,
> 
> I have 5+ years of experience in software Industry as a Tester both in Manual and Automation Testing. I would like to migrate to Australia through skilled professionals category. Could you please let me know about the types of visas and job category that i need to apply for assessment.
> 
> My Qualification is MCA(Master of Computer Applications).


Visit Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## rameshkd

psirimalla said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have logged SkillSelect app under 189-Independent on June 18, 2015 and claimed 60 points. Do you think I will be invited or not, If no what are the options? Also where can I find more info on how SkillSelect does the selection process? Thanks


Your probability of getting an invite depends on the skill you applied for, the ceiling levels, your date of effect. 
A lot of people had applied during May & June. There could be delays as the queues are now long.


----------



## dineshngct

Hi friends,

Did any of the Last week of May or June applicants called DIBP to check the status. 

If anyone knows the current application date of DIBP process please update.


----------



## saz82

Applicants for subclass 189 who applied in May/June should not contact DIBP until 3 months have passed (standard processing time). After 90 to 100 days from the date of lodging you can follow up with them.



dineshngct said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Did any of the Last week of May or June applicants called DIBP to check the status.
> 
> If anyone knows the current application date of DIBP process please update.


----------



## KeeDa

Am I correct in assuming that 189 applicants who lodged on or before 01.May.2015 have been allocated to processing teams --> *Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications* (table _GSM SkillSelect allocation information_)


----------



## vishwasramadas

KeeDa said:


> Am I correct in assuming that 189 applicants who lodged on or before 01.May.2015 have been allocated to processing teams --> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications (table GSM SkillSelect allocation information)


I am still waiting for a CO to be assigned, let me check the link mean while.. 

Thanks for the share buddy. 

Regards 

Vishwas

*Visa lodge* : 23 Mar 2015 | *EOI date*: 16 Feb 2015 | *Invitation date*: 13 Mar 2015
*Subclass:* 189 | *ACS :* 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 |* PTE *: Proficient | | *Points Claimed :* : 60 | 
*Additional Documents Submitted* : 23 Mar 2015 | *CO* : Not Assigned | *Grant* : waiting


----------



## saz82

Supposedly. I applied in March and received requests from processing teams, but not a CO. Sometimes COs never make contact, by the way. I was told that my docs are complete and undergoing routine checks although I never received contact from a CO.



KeeDa said:


> Am I correct in assuming that 189 applicants who lodged on or before 01.May.2015 have been allocated to processing teams --> *Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications* (table _GSM SkillSelect allocation information_)


----------



## vishwasramadas

saz82 said:


> Supposedly. I applied in March and received requests from processing teams, but not a CO. Sometimes COs never make contact, by the way. I was told that my docs are complete and undergoing routine checks although I never received contact from a CO.


Same here saz82, when i spoke to the team on monday they said departmental checks are in progress. 

Regards,

Vishwas 
*Visa lodge* : 23 Mar 2015 | *EOI date*: 16 Feb 2015 | *Invitation date*: 13 Mar 2015
*Subclass:* 189 | *ACS :* 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 |* PTE *: Proficient | | *Points Claimed :* : 60 | 
*Additional Documents Submitted* : 23 Mar 2015 | *CO* : Not Assigned | *Grant* : waiting


----------



## saz82

Fingers crossed we all get them soon. 



vishwasramadas said:


> Same here saz82, when i spoke to the team on monday they said departmental checks are in progress.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vishwas
> *Visa lodge* : 23 Mar 2015 | *EOI date*: 16 Feb 2015 | *Invitation date*: 13 Mar 2015
> *Subclass:* 189 | *ACS :* 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 |* PTE *: Proficient | | *Points Claimed :* : 60 |
> *Additional Documents Submitted* : 23 Mar 2015 | *CO* : Not Assigned | *Grant* : waiting


----------



## vram

Hi, guys i have atlast submitted an EOI on 6th July for the occupation chemical and material engineer [233111] for the 189 visa and have 65 points in total. What are the chances of getting an invitation in the next round. I heard that the number of invitations to be issued this financial year has been reduced for some occupations compared to last year. Would this affect my chances of getting an invite. The max ceiling for my occupation is 1000. In two months, my points would come down to 50 and i would have no chance of getting an invite due to age factor. I currently have 65 points in total.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ruva

Hie All
I hope this time i get a response.I applied for 189 visa and got C.O contact on the 30th of June,She requested for medicals for non migrating dependant and other forms. I have uploaded all the documents she asked for but the medicals have not yet been finalised as some have been done and only one item remains. My question is do i hit the request complete button or i have to wait until the screen on the application updates to medicals complete. Please Please help,


----------



## cloudsec

Folks - My agent has filed my application and I imported it on my immi account. The current status is application received. Is there a way to find out if CO or processing team is being assigned to my application?


----------



## rameshkd

cloudsec said:


> Folks - My agent has filed my application and I imported it on my immi account. The current status is application received. Is there a way to find out if CO or processing team is being assigned to my application?


If you're contacted : CO assigned
No contact: CO not assigned or no information required form your end most likely direct grant.


----------



## KeeDa

rameshkd said:


> If you're contacted : CO assigned
> No contact: CO not assigned or no information required form your end most likely direct grant.


Thanks. What me and cloudsec are looking for is an indication to know that the application has been picked up by a CO/ team for processing- like the online application freezes with no possibility to upload any more documents, or the status changes.


----------



## saz82

I think you need to get in contact with your CO about this they will advise you best on what to do.



Ruva said:


> Hie All
> I hope this time i get a response.I applied for 189 visa and got C.O contact on the 30th of June,She requested for medicals for non migrating dependant and other forms. I have uploaded all the documents she asked for but the medicals have not yet been finalised as some have been done and only one item remains. My question is do i hit the request complete button or i have to wait until the screen on the application updates to medicals complete. Please Please help,


----------



## rameshkd

KeeDa said:


> Thanks. What me and cloudsec are looking for is an indication to know that the application has been picked up by a CO/ team for processing- like the online application freezes with no possibility to upload any more documents, or the status changes.


Prior to system change in April there used to be way, in Immi once you're in your application, the "Processing" against the applicant name used to change but it doesn't change.
The only other option would be, few of the documents list would go from "recommended" to "not required". But in my case it never went to "not required"


----------



## cloudsec

rameshkd said:


> Prior to system change in April there used to be way, in Immi once you're in your application, the "Processing" against the applicant name used to change but it doesn't change.
> The only other option would be, few of the documents list would go from "recommended" to "not required". But in my case it never went to "not required"


Thanks Ramesh / Keeda... this helps


----------



## Ruva

saz82 said:


> I think you need to get in contact with your CO about this they will advise you best on what to do.


Thank you,let me try that hoping they will respond


----------



## eaterbugs

Dear All,
I have been a silent stalker of this forum since last 4 months. It has helped me a great deal to understand so many things and has been a wonderful experience watching your comments/replies/queries.
I received a direct grant today!
Also I have updated the tracker and please find the details below. Its time to give back!



Subclass-189
Occupation-233311
IELTS -18 Jan 2014 (L:9, R:8.5, S:7.5, W:7)
EA applied - 28 Nov 2014
Positive assessment received - 20 February 2015
EOI submitted - 13 Mar 2015 (65 points)
Invitation received- 24 April 2015
Visa application lodged - 6 May 2015
Docs uploaded(including form 80)-26 May 2015 
Medical-6 June 2015
Direct Grant - 8 July 2015


----------



## bharathyku

Hi All
Can anybody tell about the procedure to obtain a forex card for visa payment?
Thank you,
Bharathy


----------



## Hiraman

bharathyku said:


> Hi All
> Can anybody tell about the procedure to obtain a forex card for visa payment?
> Thank you,
> Bharathy


Visit ICICI branch and present your passport and invite copy. Convince them that the payment is for visa. They should be able to help you.

Other banks ask for visa and air tickets.


----------



## bharathyku

Hiraman said:


> Visit ICICI branch and present your passport and invite copy. Convince them that the payment is for visa. They should be able to help you.
> 
> Other banks ask for visa and air tickets.


Thank you Hiraman for the prompt reply. I will check it out.


----------



## KeeDa

Quite a long thread this one: *www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html*, but Hiraman summarized it well. Just remember that you have to login to the forex card online and enable the option to allow online payments.


----------



## bharathyku

Thanks Keeda. I will go through the link.


----------



## psirimalla

It was under 2613 and Date of Effect is: June 18 2015. 

Do we know what Date of Effect EOI's are invited? somewhere on their site or on any other source?


----------



## KeeDa

psirimalla said:


> It was under 2613 and Date of Effect is: June 18 2015.
> 
> Do we know what Date of Effect EOI's are invited? somewhere on their site or on any other source?


For 2613, the backlog of 60 pointers hasn't moved since last FY. It still remains at 23-March. 65+ applicants who applied sometime before 27-June have been invited. So, the cut-off is somewhere around 27-March and 65 points. In August, we hope that the cut-off moves to 60 points and 10-April or mid-April.


----------



## atmahesh

I have used two reschedule appointment of reissue of passport. One reschedule was done by officer in passport office because of not sufficient documents but I couldn't submit on time. How can I reschedule. It is not allowing on website. Any idea?


----------



## John_dh

John_dh said:


> I am filling visa application , needed few more suggestions-
> 
> 1) What should i fill end date for current employment in visa application?
> 2) For education details, I have put my graduation details as in the help it's asking for tertiary level education(i.e Higher education). Is it required to put 10th and 12th also?
> 3) Overseas employment at skilled level, I have put 5 years as I have total 8 years of experience out of 2 years deducted and 6 years considered as skilled employment. Is this correct?
> 4) Non migrating dependents , if i put my parents details , do i need to submits their PCC and Medical as well.
> 5) I am not claiming any points for spouse employment but I am entering all her employment details in visa applications.
> Question is , do I need to provide her employment proofs?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> John



Experts any inputs.


----------



## najamgk

John_dh said:


> Experts any inputs.


1) What should i fill end date for current employment in visa application?
You can leave it blank for current employment.
2) For education details, I have put my graduation details as in the help it's asking for tertiary level education(i.e Higher education). Is it required to put 10th and 12th also?
Yes, all education details have to be entered, 10th and 12th as well.
3) Overseas employment at skilled level, I have put 5 years as I have total 8 years of experience out of 2 years deducted and 6 years considered as skilled employment. Is this correct?
First 2 years you need to enter as "Not Relevant" which are deducted by ACS, rest you can put as "relevant". If relevant is less than and more than 5 then you can select 5 years.
4) Non migrating dependents , if i put my parents details , do i need to submits their PCC and Medical as well.
You cannot add if both parents alive as they are depended on each other. If adding one then yes PCC and medical required.
5) I am not claiming any points for spouse employment but I am entering all her employment details in visa applications. 
Question is , do I need to provide her employment proofs?
NO, only required if claiming 5 points for spouse qualification and skill assessment.


----------



## Dragonfire

*Grant received*

Hello Everyone,

After much awaited 14 weeks layball:, I have received the golden GRANT mail :second: today. 

Being a silent admirer of this forum I would like to thank all the contributors of this form without which my journey would have been a struggle  . I highly appreciate :clap2: their efforts to make the lives of fellow applicants much easier.

Congratulations to everyone who received grants and all the best to grant seekers.

Regards
V
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Subclass-189
ACS: Occupation-261311, Analyst programmer, +ve result 14-Aug2014
PTE-A: Proficient ( L: 90, R: 83, W: 82, S: 90) - 28 Feb 2015 
EOI submitted - 8 Mar 2015 (70points)
Invitation received- 13 March 2015
Visa application lodged - 30 March 2015
Medicals- 22 April 2015
India PCC: 28 April 2015
CO Allocated: 17 May 2015 (requested Form 80 and UK PCC)
Form 80: 19 May 2015
UK PCC: 30 May 2015
Grant - 8 July 2015 (within 5 minutes after call to gsm adelide)


----------



## naman_mehra

Hi, 

Can someone please help me with these parts regarding employer reference in Visa Application? 

_the contact telephone number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter; _ and

_the letter should indicate the exact period of employment (including whether permanent or temporary, full or part-time), position(s) held, the duties undertaken and the salary earned _

For contact number, I am employed in a MNC here and the HR is not expected to hand over her cell number. Even if somehow she does, don't think she'll remember one out of a 1000 employees if contacted over phone.

The 2nd part, salary earned - instead of being in the letter, if I upload the pay slip, will that suffice?

I had one reference made for ACS which has neither contact no (of the person writing the reference) or salary. Will that suffice?

Does anyone have any ideas about this? Or an email id of an official where I can get this clarified?


----------



## firoz85

naman_mehra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help me with these parts regarding employer reference in Visa Application?
> 
> _the contact telephone number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter; _ and
> 
> _the letter should indicate the exact period of employment (including whether permanent or temporary, full or part-time), position(s) held, the duties undertaken and the salary earned _
> 
> For contact number, I am employed in a MNC here and the HR is not expected to hand over her cell number. Even if somehow she does, don't think she'll remember one out of a 1000 employees if contacted over phone.
> 
> The 2nd part, salary earned - instead of being in the letter, if I upload the pay slip, will that suffice?
> 
> I had one reference made for ACS which has neither contact no (of the person writing the reference) or salary. Will that suffice?
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas about this? Or an email id of an official where I can get this clarified?


Firstly , give the number with extention possible and in the letter mention your full name and employee ID, position , department, for reference so that if and when they call , you have a reference.

No need to mention salary , you can provide periodic pay slips.


----------



## cloudsec

Folks.. Go through this link and download the ppt. It has good info on immi account and underlying details...

http://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Documents/immiaccount-enhancements.pptx


----------



## msgforsunil

*CO assigned - "Request for More Information"*

CO has been assigned for me. They are asking for the below information

a. Additional personal particulars
b. Personal particulars for character assessment
c. Police clearance certificates
d. Curriculum Vitae / Résumé

Note: I am processing my application through an Immigration Agent.

Request you to please clarify the below 
1. Why would the CO ask for Form 80(Personal particulars for character assessment), Form 1221(Additional personal particulars), PCC when it's already being uploaded?

Note:
Form 80 was earlier uploaded with evidence type as "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" and document type as "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment"

Form 1221 was earlier uploaded with evidence type as "Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form" and document type as "Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form"

PCC was earlier uploaded with evidence type as "Character, Evidence of" and Document type as "Overseas Police Clearance - National"

2. Would the docs have to be reuploaded and/or sent over mail?

3. Against which "Evidence type" and "Document type" should the CV be uploaded?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## upandaway12

Hi all,

I lodged my visa application on Monday but in my haste I realise now that I made an error.

I mistakenly selected No for the question "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?" I am currently in Australia so that is my "usual country of residence" but I am here less than a year. Is there any way I can inform them of this error and provide the correct information?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tsingh

upandaway12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on Monday but in my haste I realise now that I made an error.
> 
> I mistakenly selected No for the question "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?" I am currently in Australia so that is my "usual country of residence" but I am here less than a year. Is there any way I can inform them of this error and provide the correct information?
> 
> Thanks for your help.



You can fill form 1023 and upload it with your application.


----------



## Mandyrippu

eaterbugs said:


> Dear All,
> I have been a silent stalker of this forum since last 4 months. It has helped me a great deal to understand so many things and has been a wonderful experience watching your comments/replies/queries.
> I received a direct grant today!
> Also I have updated the tracker and please find the details below. Its time to give back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subclass-189
> Occupation-233311
> IELTS -18 Jan 2014 (L:9, R:8.5, S:7.5, W:7)
> EA applied - 28 Nov 2014
> Positive assessment received - 20 February 2015
> EOI submitted - 13 Mar 2015 (65 points)
> Invitation received- 24 April 2015
> Visa application lodged - 6 May 2015
> Docs uploaded(including form 80)-26 May 2015
> Medical-6 June 2015
> Direct Grant - 8 July 2015


Congratulations 
Didyou apply onshore ??? I have also applied in May but no contact from CO Yet


----------



## tsingh

msgforsunil said:


> CO has been assigned for me. They are asking for the below information
> 
> a. Additional personal particulars
> b. Personal particulars for character assessment
> c. Police clearance certificates
> d. Curriculum Vitae / Résumé
> 
> Note: I am processing my application through an Immigration Agent.
> 
> Request you to please clarify the below
> 1. Why would the CO ask for Form 80(Personal particulars for character assessment), Form 1221(Additional personal particulars), PCC when it's already being uploaded?
> 
> Note:
> Form 80 was earlier uploaded with evidence type as "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" and document type as "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment"
> 
> Form 1221 was earlier uploaded with evidence type as "Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form" and document type as "Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form"
> 
> PCC was earlier uploaded with evidence type as "Character, Evidence of" and Document type as "Overseas Police Clearance - National"
> 
> 2. Would the docs have to be reuploaded and/or sent over mail?
> 
> 3. Against which "Evidence type" and "Document type" should the CV be uploaded?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


Hey mate, finally you got CO 

You can send documents by email or upload it and click on request complete button.

Sometimes, they ask for documents we have already uploaded. 

Happened to me when i applied for my 485 visa, they requested same documents, which I had already provided. 

Goodluck


----------



## timberlake

bharathyku said:


> Thank you Hiraman for the prompt reply. I will check it out.


If you're based in Pune then let me know, I will share the details of the bank and branch that provides the card without any hassle and questions.


----------



## rameshkd

It is best, your agent consults DIBP as all these have already been provided. I've not seen anyone having such an issue where documents already submitted have been asked for.



msgforsunil said:


> CO has been assigned for me. They are asking for the below information
> 
> a. Additional personal particulars
> b. Personal particulars for character assessment
> c. Police clearance certificates
> d. Curriculum Vitae / Résumé
> 
> Note: I am processing my application through an Immigration Agent.
> 
> Request you to please clarify the below
> 1. Why would the CO ask for Form 80(Personal particulars for character assessment), Form 1221(Additional personal particulars), PCC when it's already being uploaded?
> 
> Note:
> Form 80 was earlier uploaded with evidence type as "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" and document type as "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment"
> 
> Form 1221 was earlier uploaded with evidence type as "Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form" and document type as "Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form"
> 
> PCC was earlier uploaded with evidence type as "Character, Evidence of" and Document type as "Overseas Police Clearance - National"
> 
> 2. Would the docs have to be reuploaded and/or sent over mail?
> 
> 3. Against which "Evidence type" and "Document type" should the CV be uploaded?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## John_dh

najamgk said:


> 1) What should i fill end date for current employment in visa application?
> You can leave it blank for current employment.
> 
> John_dh - I don't think so we can leave end date as blank in the visa application. I am thinking of putting as date when i will submit my visa and do the payment
> 
> 2) For education details, I have put my graduation details as in the help it's asking for tertiary level education(i.e Higher education). Is it required to put 10th and 12th also?
> Yes, all education details have to be entered, 10th and 12th as well.
> 
> John_dh - Is it mandatory to enter 10th and 12th? In the help it says tertiary level , which means higher education.
> 
> 3) Overseas employment at skilled level, I have put 5 years as I have total 8 years of experience out of 2 years deducted and 6 years considered as skilled employment. Is this correct?
> First 2 years you need to enter as "Not Relevant" which are deducted by ACS, rest you can put as "relevant". If relevant is less than and more than 5 then you can select 5 years.
> 
> John_dh - In the visa application , it says overseas education at skilled level, so i think its means relevant experience. In my case , 2 years deducted from 8 years, so my relevant exp. is 6 years which is between 5 to 8, so i think i should select 5 years of exp. from the drop down which has 3 , 5 and 8 years options.
> 
> 4) Non migrating dependents , if i put my parents details , do i need to submits their PCC and Medical as well.
> You cannot add if both parents alive as they are depended on each other. If adding one then yes PCC and medical required.
> 
> John_Dh - Anybody has any other opinion on this.
> 
> 5) I am not claiming any points for spouse employment but I am entering all her employment details in visa applications.
> Question is , do I need to provide her employment proofs?
> NO, only required if claiming 5 points for spouse qualification and skill assessment
> 
> John_dh - Anybody has any other thoughts on above questions.


----------



## ninhntu

I called +61731367000 and the lady said my case is processed by another team, everything is fine now and I should wait for 3 months to get my visa. 
If I take it right, is the number owned by Adelaide team? Can anyone kindly share Brisbane number? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ambrish

Just dont know why are some March Applicants including myself have still not got any response or grant.


----------



## saz82

She is right aboit having to wait 3 months. We are only calling after 100 days have passed since lodging which is standard processing time. You are calling way too early.



ninhntu said:


> I called +61731367000 and the lady said my case is processed by another team, everything is fine now and I should wait for 3 months to get my visa.
> If I take it right, is the number owned by Adelaide team? Can anyone kindly share Brisbane number? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ninhntu

saz82 said:


> She is right aboit having to wait 3 months. We are only calling after 100 days have passed since lodging which is standard processing time. You are calling way too early.


I know this. But it is really hard to understand why they cannot grant visa immediately to someone whose "everything is fine"  What are they waiting for?


----------



## saz82

Sometimes there are external checks to be done with other agencies or your application is in queue and they will grant when your CO gets to it.



ninhntu said:


> I know this. But it is really hard to understand why they cannot grant visa immediately to someone whose "everything is fine"  What are they waiting for?


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

tsingh said:


> You can fill form 1023 and upload it with your application.


Hello Mr. Singh,

I have lodged my application on 22nd may. I c that u have lodged ur application on 21st May. where u contacted by CO. or any other communication from DIBP. what is ur application status. My application shows received.


----------



## tsingh

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Hello Mr. Singh,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 22nd may. I c that u have lodged ur application on 21st May. where u contacted by CO. or any other communication from DIBP. what is ur application status. My application shows received.


Hey mate, I have uploaded all documents, CO has not contacted me yet.

Though I called them to confirm and there is no Co allocated yet, At the moment applications around 15 may getting CO....

I will update you, once i hear something


----------



## msgforsunil

rameshkd said:


> It is best, your agent consults DIBP as all these have already been provided. I've not seen anyone having such an issue where documents already submitted have been asked for.


Thanks rameshkd

Please clarify the below
Against which "Evidence type" and "Document type" should the CV be uploaded?


----------



## ambrish

rameshkd said:


> if agent has done everything , there is nothing for you to do. either ask your agent to call or you yourselves call up DIBP and check application status.


hello Ramesh

Is there a reason why some march applicants for 189 has not yet been granted. Applied with 60 points on 27 march as a Accountant. 

Which date approx do you think they may issue a grant


----------



## vishwasramadas

ambrish said:


> hello Ramesh
> 
> Is there a reason why some march applicants for 189 has not yet been granted. Applied with 60 points on 27 march as a Accountant.
> 
> Which date approx do you think they may issue a grant


Hi Ambrish,

Even we are on the same boat, i have also filed it in March. 
According to the DIBP when i spoke to them is departmental checks are in progress.

Regards,
Vishwas
*Visa lodge* : 23 Mar 2015 | *EOI date*: 16 Feb 2015 | *Invitation date*: 13 Mar 2015
*Subclass:* 189 | *ACS :* 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 |* PTE *: Proficient | | *Points Claimed :* : 60 | 
*Additional Documents Submitted* : 23 Mar 2015 | *CO* : Not Assigned | *Grant* : waiting


----------



## saz82

Same here ...




vishwasramadas said:


> Hi Ambrish,
> 
> Even we are on the same boat, i have also filed it in March.
> According to the DIBP when i spoke to them is departmental checks are in progress.
> 
> Regards,
> Vishwas
> *Visa lodge* : 23 Mar 2015 | *EOI date*: 16 Feb 2015 | *Invitation date*: 13 Mar 2015
> *Subclass:* 189 | *ACS :* 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 |* PTE *: Proficient | | *Points Claimed :* : 60 |
> *Additional Documents Submitted* : 23 Mar 2015 | *CO* : Not Assigned | *Grant* : waiting


----------



## thelostone

My thanks to everyone. I got the grant letter.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

thelostone said:


> My thanks to everyone. I got the grant letter.


congratulations mate


----------



## ambrish

thelostone said:


> My thanks to everyone. I got the grant letter.


Bro can you please tell your occupation, points, co allocation and date of application?


----------



## thelostone

ambrish said:


> hello Ramesh
> 
> Is there a reason why some march applicants for 189 has not yet been granted. Applied with 60 points on 27 march as a Accountant.
> 
> Which date approx do you think they may issue a grant


Silimar timeline here. I guess you should get yours very soon now. To my understanding there were some march applicants who had their cases processed longer or something.
And the info you asked in my sig. Points were 60.


----------



## ambrish

thelostone said:


> Silimar timeline here. I guess you should get yours very soon.
> And the info you asked in my sig. Points were 60.


Thanks bro.


----------



## rameshkd

ambrish said:


> hello Ramesh
> 
> Is there a reason why some march applicants for 189 has not yet been granted. Applied with 60 points on 27 march as a Accountant.
> 
> Which date approx do you think they may issue a grant


Points have got nothing to do with grant. The delays could be because of departmental/external checks. When was the last time you called to check your status.
Since 2nd July, most of March & Apr applicants have got the grants.


----------



## rameshkd

msgforsunil said:


> Thanks rameshkd
> 
> Please clarify the below
> Against which "Evidence type" and "Document type" should the CV be uploaded?


I had submitted my CV under Evidence of employment, there were no issues .


----------



## tusharvatsa

GRANT!!!

Called DIBP to check the post verification status, the lady politely answered "Nothing else needed, expect response by the weekend"..... 15 mins & Granted!!!

Signature updated.


----------



## rameshkd

tusharvatsa said:


> GRANT!!!
> 
> Called DIBP to check the post verification status, the lady politely answered "Nothing else needed, expect response by the weekend"..... 15 mins & Granted!!!
> 
> Signature updated.


Congratulations buddy, have fun.


----------



## RahX

tusharvatsa said:


> GRANT!!!
> 
> Called DIBP to check the post verification status, the lady politely answered "Nothing else needed, expect response by the weekend"..... 15 mins & Granted!!!
> 
> Signature updated.


congrats!


----------



## bharathyku

Hi All
How long does it take for PCC India?
Thanks
Bharathy


----------



## tusharvatsa

rameshkd said:


> Congratulations buddy, have fun.


Thanks mate, the verification thing was killing me. I just hoped that I don't get "Routine check" answer.


----------



## gsakhuja

tusharvatsa said:


> GRANT!!!
> 
> Called DIBP to check the post verification status, the lady politely answered "Nothing else needed, expect response by the weekend"..... 15 mins & Granted!!!
> 
> Signature updated.



What was your lodge date?


----------



## vishwasramadas

bharathyku said:


> Hi All
> How long does it take for PCC India?
> Thanks
> Bharathy


Hi Bharathy,

You can book an appointment with the Passport Seva Kendra and then walking the next day(dont bother about the date of appointment) and PCC will be issued on the same day.

Regards,
Vishwas
*Visa lodge* : 23 Mar 2015 | *EOI date*: 16 Feb 2015 | *Invitation date*: 13 Mar 2015
*Subclass:* 189 | *ACS :* 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 |* PTE *: Proficient | | *Points Claimed :* : 60 | 
*Additional Documents Submitted* : 23 Mar 2015 | *CO* : Not Assigned | *Grant* : waiting


----------



## bharathyku

vishwasramadas said:


> Hi Bharathy,
> 
> You can book an appointment with the Passport Seva Kendra and then walking the next day(dont bother about the date of appointment) and PCC will be issued on the same day.
> 
> Regards,
> Vishwas
> *Visa lodge* : 23 Mar 2015 | *EOI date*: 16 Feb 2015 | *Invitation date*: 13 Mar 2015
> *Subclass:* 189 | *ACS :* 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 |* PTE *: Proficient | | *Points Claimed :* : 60 |
> *Additional Documents Submitted* : 23 Mar 2015 | *CO* : Not Assigned | *Grant* : waiting


Thank you Vishwa for the prompt reply. Will do so!


----------



## cloudsec

viju_009 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> We have lodged our visa and in the PCC stage.
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and her address in the passport is Bangalore ( where nobody lives now. After wedding she has moved to Chennai with me)
> 
> Please advise if we have to first opt of re-issue of passport to change the address and spouse name and then apply for PCC
> 
> or
> 
> Apply for a PCC directly, If we apply for PCC directly should it be from the address mentioned in her passport or the present address in chennai.
> 
> 
> Kindly advise and share any of your experience w.r.t PCC.
> 
> My wife currently does not have any documentary evidence for her present address as the gas connection, the bills are in my name. We have a marriage certificate with us only.



Viju- I have a same case where I am the main applicant and my passport address is different than my current address.

- Since I am staying at my current address for more than 1 year, I just had to to PCC at my current city. I did not have to get PCC done from the city mentioned on my passport.
- Also I did not have to get my passport or address changed.
- In application put Chennai address.
- Regarding changing wife's name in passport showing spouse name - I would say, if you are okay, do not change it. And let her have all her documents on original name.


----------



## ikrammd

tusharvatsa said:


> GRANT!!!
> 
> Called DIBP to check the post verification status, the lady politely answered "Nothing else needed, expect response by the weekend"..... 15 mins & Granted!!!
> 
> Signature updated.



Congrats Tushar.! Much awaited grant. All the Best


----------



## Rania.

*Seniors: I appreciate your help and advice on the below:*

I lodged my visa application and completed my medicals on the 6th of July 2015 for SC 189.
Medical uploaded and cleared. 

In the elodgement page, Under my husband uploaded documents list and health clearance statement, there is a link stating the following: “Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant”- This link is to download and fill form-80.

My question is now: Does this mean we got a case officer? ( I didn’t receive any email ). Any idea why he has been requested for form 80 and I was not?


----------



## Alex M

saz82 said:


> Same here ...


Hi, same here as well, we lodged 23 Feb and called again this morning and they said it's still under external checks which may takes a few more months!!!!got disappointed!


----------



## mahi31

Congrats buddy.



tusharvatsa said:


> GRANT!!!
> 
> Called DIBP to check the post verification status, the lady politely answered "Nothing else needed, expect response by the weekend"..... 15 mins & Granted!!!
> 
> Signature updated.


----------



## mahi31

I don't know whats going on and what is the reason of this long waiting..... 
Why March Lodger visas are still on not finalized. Daily delay killing me ... as am already running with time shortage. Which cost me alote..


----------



## atmahesh

Poke them....every week...ask them why so much delay...

how many times have you called? 



mahi31 said:


> I don't know whats going on and what is the reason of this long waiting.....
> Why March Lodger visas are still on not finalized. Daily delay killing me ... as am already running with time shortage. Which cost me alote..


----------



## mahi31

Just once , on 2july .


atmahesh said:


> Poke them....every week...ask them why so much delay...
> 
> how many times have you called?


----------



## najamgk

tusharvatsa said:


> GRANT!!!
> 
> Called DIBP to check the post verification status, the lady politely answered "Nothing else needed, expect response by the weekend"..... 15 mins & Granted!!!
> 
> Signature updated.


Congratulations!

Are you currently in UAE or India, verification call was made to your or employer and in which country?

Thanks


----------



## tusharvatsa

najamgk said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Are you currently in UAE or India, verification call was made to your or employer and in which country?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks. I am in UAE, the call was made to me (Don't know about the employer) from Aus consulate in India.


----------



## najamgk

tusharvatsa said:


> Thanks. I am in UAE, the call was made to me (Don't know about the employer) from Aus consulate in India.


They called you on your UAE mobile number from India? I am just curious since I am also based in UAE and I am from Pakistan.

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## sun14

Is PCC required to be uploaded upfront ?


----------



## tusharvatsa

najamgk said:


> They called you on your UAE mobile number from India? I am just curious since I am also based in UAE and I am from Pakistan.
> 
> Thanks for your assistance.


Yes they called from India (Country of passport). Hoping that you don't get the call, it makes the process a bit longer. All the best!


----------



## Rania.

*Please please tell me: Does this mean i got a case officer????*



Rania. said:


> *Seniors: I appreciate your help and advice on the below:*
> 
> I lodged my visa application and completed my medicals on the 6th of July 2015 for SC 189.
> Medical uploaded and cleared.
> 
> In the elodgement page, Under my husband uploaded documents list and health clearance statement, there is a link stating the following: “Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant”- This link is to download and fill form-80.
> 
> My question is now: Does this mean we got a case officer? ( I didn’t receive any email ). Any idea why he has been requested for form 80 and I was not?


Please advise  :confused2:


----------



## tusharvatsa

Rania. said:


> Please advise  :confused2:


Generally the status changes to "Assessment in Progress" once CO is assigned.


----------



## cloudsec

tusharvatsa said:


> Generally the status changes to "Assessment in Progress" once CO is assigned.


No more assessment in progress status. Download and check this ppt from DIBP website

http://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Documents/immiaccount-enhancements.pptx


----------



## najamgk

Rania. said:


> Please advise  :confused2:


It is very unlikely that you already got CO since applicants submitted their visa in May still waiting.

If they requested form 80, simply upload it. Usually it would be required for all applicants above 16 or 18 so do it for yourself as well.


----------



## harkanwal

tusharvatsa said:


> GRANT!!!
> 
> Called DIBP to check the post verification status, the lady politely answered "Nothing else needed, expect response by the weekend"..... 15 mins & Granted!!!
> 
> Signature updated.


Awesome... 

Many Congrats Tushar Bhai... lane:lane::clap2:


----------



## tusharvatsa

harkanwal said:


> Awesome...
> 
> Many Congrats Tushar Bhai... lane:lane::clap2:


Thanks Bhraji!


----------



## tusharvatsa

cloudsec said:


> No more assessment in progress status. Download and check this ppt from DIBP website
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Documents/immiaccount-enhancements.pptx


Slide 8, it is there........... I had it till yesterday!


----------



## summi

vishwasramadas said:


> Same here saz82, when i spoke to the team on monday they said departmental checks are in progress.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vishwas
> *Visa lodge* : 23 Mar 2015 | *EOI date*: 16 Feb 2015 | *Invitation date*: 13 Mar 2015
> *Subclass:* 189 | *ACS :* 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 |* PTE *: Proficient | | *Points Claimed :* : 60 |
> *Additional Documents Submitted* : 23 Mar 2015 | *CO* : Not Assigned | *Grant* : waiting


HI Saz82 and Vishvasramdas,

Even i also got the same generic reply.. departmental checks and verifications going on..


----------



## saz82

I wonder if that means waiting for months on end :confused2:



summi said:


> HI Saz82 and Vishvasramdas,
> 
> Even i also got the same generic reply.. departmental checks and verifications going on..


----------



## surinder

Got my grant today morning... 

Thanks to all the members for the support. 
Best wishes to all who are waiting their grants.

Visa lodged 14th April 2015 
Uploaded all documents 
Total points claimed 80
CO assigned. 27th May 2015 
Visa grant 9th July


----------



## DeepakT

*Digital signature validity*

Hi Jeeten. I have a query. I have some form16's whose signatures are not valid.I tried to validate them but they aren't.Is it mandatory to validate all the signatures while uploading it for visa application ?


----------



## cloudsec

tusharvatsa said:


> Slide 8, it is there........... I had it till yesterday!


Sorry man... got confused between "in progress" and "Application in progress"... however it comes when information is requested... else directly it goes from "Application Received" to "Finalized" state


----------



## vmahajan25

Guys, one question, i went for my medicals 2 days before, yesterday it was showing medical in progress and today status is shown completed but status is same for me and my wife but its different for my son. For my son its showing processing of visa can continue but for us its showing case will be processed or referred to department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, so is that normal scenarios i.e is that bcoz adults undergo xray, blood test etc and thats why their tests have to be examined. Please clarify?

For me & my wife.
"The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."

For my son:
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## Hiraman

surinder said:


> Got my grant today morning...
> 
> Thanks to all the members for the support.
> Best wishes to all who are waiting their grants.
> 
> Visa lodged 14th April 2015
> Uploaded all documents
> Total points claimed 80
> CO assigned. 27th May 2015
> Visa grant 9th July


Congratulations.


----------



## bharat_17an

Hi Guys,

Are there anyone who have lodged their 189 subclass visa application in month of march and still no sign of Visa grant.


----------



## kannannair

hi guys.. is there a step by step procedure available to lodge the visa under skilled 189 ,, i am awaiting EOI results.. is it using immiAccnt .. could any one of you guys share the steps please.. once i get EOI, how shall i proceed with launching application.. what are the documents required.


----------



## saz82

Me ...



bharat_17an said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Are there anyone who have lodged their 189 subclass visa application in month of march and still no sign of Visa grant.


----------



## xweefeefeex

Woohoo... Just got the golden email today. Visas granted


----------



## timberlake

Search in forms using "Next step after EOI" .
e.g http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...14-visa-application-after-eoi-invitation.html

While you do that, start preparing for FX card, view posts about PCC and medicals , documents required. There are numerous threads to guide you along each and every query.


----------



## vmahajan25

Anyone there to help solve my confusion.

I went for my medicals 2 days before, yesterday it was showing medical in progress and today status is shown completed but status is same for me and my wife but its different for my son. For my son its showing processing of visa can continue but for us its showing case will be processed or referred to department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, so is that normal scenarios i.e is that bcoz adults undergo xray, blood test etc and thats why their tests have to be examined. Please clarify?

For me & my wife.
"The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."

For my son:
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## andrew64

*Form 80*

Hi guys i am filling form 80 can anyone help me in Part F – Employment . 

It has mentioned we need to tell from birth …

Actually after my graduate studies i am in the same job ,

So can i i will have just 2 entries for part f 

(1) From birth - under graduate finish date

(2) Join date of work to current date . 

Looking for feed back guys will be great if someone got the grant help on this , since CO has accepted their answer . Thanks


----------



## saz82

What i know is you need to fill everything in terms of work and education in chronological order with no gaps. If you were unemployed mention it. Even mention summer holidays while in your school years. Basically the timeline has to be continuous with no gaps. Hope this helps.


andrew64 said:


> Hi guys i am filling form 80 can anyone help me in Part F – Employment .
> 
> It has mentioned we need to tell from birth …
> 
> Actually after my graduate studies i am in the same job ,
> 
> So can i i will have just 2 entries for part f
> 
> (1) From birth - under graduate finish date
> 
> (2) Join date of work to current date .
> 
> Looking for feed back guys will be great if someone got the grant help on this , since CO has accepted their answer . Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

Ignore that and just upload THEM.


You may also upload FORM 26AS instead of FORM 16.


Have answered your PM.






DeepakT said:


> Hi Jeeten. I have a query. I have some form16's whose signatures are not valid.I tried to validate them but they aren't.Is it mandatory to validate all the signatures while uploading it for visa application ?


----------



## Solidmac

Hi.. Anyone traveling in October...
- is that the right time to travel...
- What should be the approach, travel alone or with family
- my IED is February, am confused as I will be released from my current job in September end
- is getting contract jobs easy or permanent job

Please share experience


----------



## tsingh

Solidmac said:


> Hi.. Anyone traveling in October...
> - is that the right time to travel...
> - What should be the approach, travel alone or with family
> - my IED is February, am confused as I will be released from my current job in September end
> - is getting contract jobs easy or permanent job
> 
> Please share experience


I feel going alone at start is better option than family, as it will keep you flexible and easy on pocket at start as well.

Job can take some time depends upon your occupation etc. For jobs its about, who you know rather than what you know. Its better to come here early after quitting current job and make some contacts.


----------



## andrew64

saz82 said:


> What i know is you need to fill everything in terms of work and education in chronological order with no gaps. If you were unemployed mention it. Even mention summer holidays while in your school years. Basically the timeline has to be continuous with no gaps. Hope this helps.


gaps between secondary and high school need to mentioned in the education.

so for education section did you guys write it from birth ?


----------



## veebuv

Hey, 

Is there anyone who applied for their 189 in June?

Any idea on the current batch that is being processed?, being that it's first come first serve I guess that'll help give a good gauge on how long each person will take.

So anyone who JUST got their email, it'd be great if you could share your original application date

Thanks


----------



## saz82

Yes. From kindergarten up to university and gaps between graduating university until employment and so on.


andrew64 said:


> gaps between secondary and high school need to mentioned in the education.
> 
> so for education section did you guys write it from birth ?


----------



## saz82

It's not first come first serve. There are people who applied in May and received their grants. I applied in March and still waiting. It's case by case. But if you applied three months ago or more you can start following up with DIBP about your application.



veebuv said:


> Hey,
> 
> Is there anyone who applied for their 189 in June?
> 
> Any idea on the current batch that is being processed?, being that it's first come first serve I guess that'll help give a good gauge on how long each person will take.
> 
> So anyone who JUST got their email, it'd be great if you could share your original application date
> 
> Thanks


----------



## vmahajan25

Anyone there to help solve my confusion as i am little worried about this.

I went for my medicals 2 days before, yesterday it was showing medical in progress and today status is shown completed but status is same for me and my wife but its different for my son. For my son its showing processing of visa can continue but for us its showing case will be processed or referred to department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, so is that normal scenarios i.e is that bcoz adults undergo xray, blood test etc and thats why their tests have to be examined. Please clarify?

For me & my wife.
"The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."

For my son:
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## saz82

Why are you worried? It seems everything is going on track. If something was missing they will tell you. But seems everything is fine.




vmahajan25 said:


> Anyone there to help solve my confusion as i am little worried about this.
> 
> I went for my medicals 2 days before, yesterday it was showing medical in progress and today status is shown completed but status is same for me and my wife but its different for my son. For my son its showing processing of visa can continue but for us its showing case will be processed or referred to department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, so is that normal scenarios i.e is that bcoz adults undergo xray, blood test etc and thats why their tests have to be examined. Please clarify?
> 
> For me & my wife.
> "The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."
> 
> For my son:
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## andrew64

saz82 said:


> Yes. From kindergarten up to university and gaps between graduating university until employment and so on.


That's what I am confused , Part E is employment and part F - education . 

Do i need mention kindergarten to university in part e and mention as employed , definitely it will be included in part f . 

because in part e they asking to unemployed period from birth , so did you mention your education from birth both part e anf f


----------



## rameshkd

veebuv said:


> Hey,
> 
> Is there anyone who applied for their 189 in June?
> 
> Any idea on the current batch that is being processed?, being that it's first come first serve I guess that'll help give a good gauge on how long each person will take.
> 
> So anyone who JUST got their email, it'd be great if you could share your original application date
> 
> Thanks


Check the visa allocation dates on Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection that gives an indication on the current lot of files


----------



## bonjoursunil

illyen said:


> Guys.... what happened to the tracker?? It only show 2014 applicants... any idea???


Not sure... never tracked but, got my 189 last week.. permanent resident since July 1st


----------



## bonjoursunil

tsingh said:


> No, you can apply for it once you have bridging visa letter. you will need to fill form.
> 
> Take that form to centerlink along with your passport, they will issue you interim card for an year.


I got my medicare enrolled yesterday.. got 189 last week.. can I apply for center link as well? I am here since 102weeks on student visa.. so, I hope I will meet the waiting period criteria of 104 weeks .. to gain center link benefits.. my masters graduation is due in 2weeks.. so, not sure if center link can assist me financially.. please help


----------



## vmahajan25

saz82 said:


> Why are you worried? It seems everything is going on track. If something was missing they will tell you. But seems everything is fine.


No i meant is this normal process where for adults they send to some Bupa department as we undergo xray and blood test and for my son they said its completed and his visa processing can continue.


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi Friends,
finally was able to submit my VISA application today.
While checking on the documents list to be attached for character certificate I can see the below text in the help text....
All visa and citizenship applicants are required to provide a penal clearance certificate or police check from each country visited, if:
•the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days;

I was initially in the belief that you need to provide PCC only for places where u lived more than 12 months.
this 90 days clause is a bit confusing.
Is this usual. Do I need to provide PCC for a country where I stayed for 4 months.

Does anyone else face this maybe some people who have recently filled the VISA.


----------



## ambrish

Dont know what the **** is happening with my file 102 days passed already and not heard anything yet. People are getting at a mere 1 month period with the same scenario. Called the Immigration atleast 4 times in last one month to know the status and they dont even answer properly


----------



## KeeDa

tusharvatsa said:


> GRANT!!!
> 
> Called DIBP to check the post verification status, the lady politely answered "Nothing else needed, expect response by the weekend"..... 15 mins & Granted!!!
> 
> Signature updated.


Congrats. We now have at least your case timeline to understand how much time it could take when the application goes under verification.


----------



## varundev

ambrish said:


> Dont know what the **** is happening with my file 102 days passed already and not heard anything yet. People are getting at a mere 1 month period with the same scenario. Called the Immigration atleast 4 times in last one month to know the status and they dont even answer properly


Dear Friend,

I am also sailing in the same boat. Did not call and mail them yet for the status. Waiting for the grant and I am damn sure they are working on applications. 

Recently read from somewhere that they are working on backlog till july


----------



## saz82

Look on the education form if u graduate lets say july 2000 and didnt work until jan 2001 then on the education form you will put the last date when u geaduate and then on the employmeny form you will put unemployed from august 2000 to june 2001. 



andrew64 said:


> That's what I am confused , Part E is employment and part F - education .
> 
> Do i need mention kindergarten to university in part e and mention as employed , definitely it will be included in part f .
> 
> because in part e they asking to unemployed period from birth , so did you mention your education from birth both part e anf f


----------



## saz82

For adults they have to do extra checks yes.



vmahajan25 said:


> No i meant is this normal process where for adults they send to some Bupa department as we undergo xray and blood test and for my son they said its completed and his visa processing can continue.


----------



## ambrish

varundev said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> I am also sailing in the same boat. Did not call and mail them yet for the status. Waiting for the grant and I am damn sure they are working on applications.
> 
> Recently read from somewhere that they are working on backlog till july


Let us see if they are actually working.


----------



## varundev

xweefeefeex said:


> Woohoo... Just got the golden email today. Visas granted


Congrats Mate


----------



## Follow Follow

First post here, and I just wanted to say a massive thank you to the many people who take time to respond to questions, upon questions, upon questions from people on these boards.

I never joined until today, browsing this forum for answers to queries I myself had - and found the answer every time with a bit of looking.

Originally from Scotland.
Been in Sydney 3.5 years on 457 visa.
Lodged 189 - 12 May 2015
Submitted medicals and PCC about 10 days later.
Grant - today!

Thanks to all those who unwittingly helped with the answers I needed when searching what others had asked!


----------



## saz82

Congrats



Follow Follow said:


> First post here, and I just wanted to say a massive thank you to the many people who take time to respond to questions, upon questions, upon questions from people on these boards.
> 
> I never joined until today, browsing this forum for answers to queries I myself had - and found the answer every time with a bit of looking.
> 
> Originally from Scotland.
> Been in Sydney 3.5 years on 457 visa.
> Lodged 189 - 12 May 2015
> Submitted medicals and PCC about 10 days later.
> Grant - today!
> 
> Thanks to all those who unwittingly helped with the answers I needed when searching what others had asked!


----------



## varundev

Follow Follow said:


> First post here, and I just wanted to say a massive thank you to the many people who take time to respond to questions, upon questions, upon questions from people on these boards.
> 
> I never joined until today, browsing this forum for answers to queries I myself had - and found the answer every time with a bit of looking.
> 
> Originally from Scotland.
> Been in Sydney 3.5 years on 457 visa.
> Lodged 189 - 12 May 2015
> Submitted medicals and PCC about 10 days later.
> Grant - today!
> 
> Thanks to all those who unwittingly helped with the answers I needed when searching what others had asked!


Congratulations Mate


----------



## timberlake

Follow Follow said:


> First post here, and I just wanted to say a massive thank you to the many people who take time to respond to questions, upon questions, upon questions from people on these boards.
> 
> I never joined until today, browsing this forum for answers to queries I myself had - and found the answer every time with a bit of looking.
> 
> Originally from Scotland.
> Been in Sydney 3.5 years on 457 visa.
> Lodged 189 - 12 May 2015
> Submitted medicals and PCC about 10 days later.
> Grant - today!
> 
> Thanks to all those who unwittingly helped with the answers I needed when searching what others had asked!


Congratulations. You may want to update the tracker if you haven't yet. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## KeeDa

Follow Follow said:


> First post here, and I just wanted to say a massive thank you to the many people who take time to respond to questions, upon questions, upon questions from people on these boards.
> 
> I never joined until today, browsing this forum for answers to queries I myself had - and found the answer every time with a bit of looking.
> 
> Originally from Scotland.
> Been in Sydney 3.5 years on 457 visa.
> Lodged 189 - 12 May 2015
> Submitted medicals and PCC about 10 days later.
> Grant - today!
> 
> Thanks to all those who unwittingly helped with the answers I needed when searching what others had asked!


You must be the first one from around mid-May (and completed all documentation towards the end of May) to have received a grant. Congrats.

Yes, I believe almost every possible scenario has been discussed. Just needs a little bit of searching around.


----------



## KeeDa

timberlake said:


> Congratulations. You may want to update the tracker if you haven't yet.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


Mate, your signature says "CO Contact/Addl docs: 30-06-2014". What was requested? Just PCC and Medicals or was there anything else that you had missed out on?


----------



## harkanwal

*Direct Grant it is.. *

First it is a big big Thanks to all of you without whom it would not have been that easy. 

Got the Golden MaiL Today for a Direct Grant, 

Just 3 days back i had called DIBP and had got the response that my application was not yet picked for assessment. 
I had front loaded everything and i was never communicated by anyone from DIBP. 
Application status remained as "Application Received" all the time until today morning it was changed to "Finalized"

Once again i would take a moment to thank each and everyone of you for all the help and support and my very best wishes for you all..


----------



## summi

bharat_17an said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Are there anyone who have lodged their 189 subclass visa application in month of march and still no sign of Visa grant.



HI bharat,

I applied in march but till date no update...


----------



## andrew64

summi said:


> HI bharat,
> 
> I applied in march but till date no update...


did you call them .


----------



## Mandyrippu

harkanwal said:


> First it is a big big Thanks to all of you without whom it would not have been that easy.
> 
> Got the Golden MaiL Today for a Direct Grant,
> 
> Just 3 days back i had called DIBP and had got the response that my application was not yet picked for assessment.
> I had front loaded everything and i was never communicated by anyone from DIBP.
> Application status remained as "Application Received" all the time until today morning it was changed to "Finalized"
> 
> Once again i would take a moment to thank each and everyone of you for all the help and support and my very best wishes for you all..


Congrats harkanwal 
May I ask your lodgement date pls ?


----------



## kumarnram

A big congratulations mate. Actually I have been tracking your posts particularly as my visa lodge date was just a week after yours. Now that I know you have received your grant I will call them next week to check my status.

Thanks
Ram



harkanwal said:


> First it is a big big Thanks to all of you without whom it would not have been that easy.
> 
> Got the Golden MaiL Today for a Direct Grant,
> 
> Just 3 days back i had called DIBP and had got the response that my application was not yet picked for assessment.
> I had front loaded everything and i was never communicated by anyone from DIBP.
> Application status remained as "Application Received" all the time until today morning it was changed to "Finalized"
> 
> Once again i would take a moment to thank each and everyone of you for all the help and support and my very best wishes for you all..


----------



## gsakhuja

harkanwal said:


> First it is a big big Thanks to all of you without whom it would not have been that easy.
> 
> Got the Golden MaiL Today for a Direct Grant,
> 
> Just 3 days back i had called DIBP and had got the response that my application was not yet picked for assessment.
> I had front loaded everything and i was never communicated by anyone from DIBP.
> Application status remained as "Application Received" all the time until today morning it was changed to "Finalized"
> 
> Once again i would take a moment to thank each and everyone of you for all the help and support and my very best wishes for you all..





Congratulations!! Can you please tell your lodge date?


----------



## harkanwal

Mandyrippu said:


> Congrats harkanwal
> May I ask your lodgement date pls ?


Thanks Mandy, 

I have updated my signature with details  

I submitted application on 18th may, finished with PCC on 19th may and Medicals by 23rd may, 
it took exactly 54 days for whole thing after paying the Visa Fee.


----------



## zaingenius

KeeDa said:


> You must be the first one from around mid-May (and completed all documentation towards the end of May) to have received a grant. Congrats.
> 
> Yes, I believe almost every possible scenario has been discussed. Just needs a little bit of searching around.


Im also in the same list...I submitted application on 13th May and got direct grant on 3rd July.


----------



## harkanwal

gsakhuja said:


> Congratulations!! Can you please tell your lodge date?


Thanks...  

I have updated my signature with details 

I submitted application on 18th may, finished with PCC on 19th may and Medicals by 23rd may, 
it took exactly 54 days for whole thing after paying the Visa Fee.


----------



## vistad90

Hi Folks,

Is there any mechanism to pay visa fee thru wire transfer ?Called up ICICI customer care, they themselves not suggesting travel card for visa fee payment. Which is the best way to pay visa fee ?


----------



## gsakhuja

harkanwal said:


> gsakhuja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! Can you please tell your lodge date?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have updated my signature with details
> 
> I submitted application on 18th may, finished with PCC on 19th may and Medicals by 23rd may,
> it took exactly 54 days for whole thing after paying the Visa Fee.
Click to expand...


Great! I am confused what DIBP is up to. My visa lodge date is May 10. Getting anxious day by day


----------



## summi

andrew64 said:


> did you call them .


Yes I called them on 2nd July but I got same generic reply. Departmental check, verification checks.. No timeline given to me.


----------



## dineshngct

Congrats Harkanwal.. Whats your IED u got in the grant letter.



harkanwal said:


> Thanks...
> 
> I have updated my signature with details
> 
> I submitted application on 18th may, finished with PCC on 19th may and Medicals by 23rd may,
> it took exactly 54 days for whole thing after paying the Visa Fee.


----------



## varundev

harkanwal said:


> Thanks Mandy,
> 
> I have updated my signature with details
> 
> I submitted application on 18th may, finished with PCC on 19th may and Medicals by 23rd may,
> it took exactly 54 days for whole thing after paying the Visa Fee.


Congratulations mate


----------



## rameshkd

harkanwal said:


> First it is a big big Thanks to all of you without whom it would not have been that easy.
> 
> Got the Golden MaiL Today for a Direct Grant,
> 
> Just 3 days back i had called DIBP and had got the response that my application was not yet picked for assessment.
> I had front loaded everything and i was never communicated by anyone from DIBP.
> Application status remained as "Application Received" all the time until today morning it was changed to "Finalized"
> 
> Once again i would take a moment to thank each and everyone of you for all the help and support and my very best wishes for you all..


Congratulations mate. Best wishes for next steps lane:


----------



## RIDA

Hi guyz 
Has anyone assessed his or her Accounting degree as External Auditor after 1st July 2015?
Just confused about a unit 
AUDITING AND ASSURANCE 
Is it same as AUDITING?


----------



## harkanwal

dineshngct said:


> Congrats Harkanwal.. Whats your IED u got in the grant letter.


Hi Dinesh, 

IED is exactly 1 year from PCC ie. 19th May 2016

Updated the signature with IED also


----------



## KeeDa

vistad90 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Is there any mechanism to pay visa fee thru wire transfer ?Called up ICICI customer care, they themselves not suggesting travel card for visa fee payment. Which is the best way to pay visa fee ?


It seems their own customer care people don't know much. Ignore them, go ahead and buy the travel card. I paid my visa fees using ICICI travel card on 22.June (not so long ago). Travel card is the second best way. The best one being an Australian credit card (from your friend or family member in Oz). The credit card will give your friend some credit and some card points while you can repay him (or his family in India) the exact INR as per the exchange rate on that day. win-win situation for both of you. The third option being Indian credit card, which could be expensive, but here too, you will get the benefit of credit, can repay the debit in EMIs, etc. If your Indian CC does not have that much credit limit, it can be increased by pre-paying the difference amount.

ICICI travel card is the most used option by forum members here. This thread has tons of details: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html*


----------



## Mandyrippu

Hello everyone actually this is a stupid question
Can anyone pls tell me how to check signatures ?????


----------



## ghada.new

congratulations firoz85 , but why is your IED on 23/1/2016? I thought it was calculated depending on meds or PCC.


----------



## hungvn89

RIDA said:


> Hi guyz
> Has anyone assessed his or her Accounting degree as External Auditor after 1st July 2015?
> Just confused about a unit
> AUDITING AND ASSURANCE
> Is it same as AUDITING?


If you have done Auditing subject in university and your degree is accredited by CPA, you should be fine. 

If your degree is not accredited by CPA, then you may try send them the syllabus of all the subjects (including Auditing) for them to assess. However, they may consider the syllabus content not comparable to Australian one (especially if it is not taught in English or from an unfamiliar tertiary institution). 

For all I know, CPA/CA/ICCA has tightened up the requirement. This certainly has negative impacts for those with foreign accounting degrees.

https://www.acacia-au.com/accounting-skills-assessment-changes-july-2015.php


----------



## bonjoursunil

priyasengupta said:


> Should I submit PCC, Medical certificate now itself or can i do this after i submit current application with evidence justifying my points?
> 
> should there be attestation in the documents those i need to upload when submission? or just color scanned copy will do?
> 
> i did not use my spouse's qualification, work experience to clear EOI. he studied his secondary school, college (UG & PG) in english. should i need any attestation or just color scanned copy of his educational and work experience should suffice?


You can get PCC and medical done while you are on bridging visa.. that while your file is accepted by IMMI...


----------



## KeeDa

Mandyrippu said:


> Hello everyone actually this is a stupid question
> Can anyone pls tell me how to check signatures ?????


Yeah, it sure is, and incomplete/ unclear too. Which signatures are you talking about? Your forum account? Then click on _USER CP_ and then _Edit Signature_ link on the left. If the pdf signature on your Indian ITR-V, then that could be tricky, but don't even bother with ITR-V, download and use 26AS instead.


----------



## Mathew1977

Appi said:


> Hi
> I had got my Medicals done and its been 4 days and the status is still not changed. It still shows in immi account as 'attach document'. Does it gets automatically updated to 'received' or some documents need to be uploaded for this too ??


Dear Friend,

I am also in the same state. Can you please let me know what is the answer?

Regards
Mathew


----------



## bonjoursunil

*centre link for PR*

I got my medicare enrolled yesterday.. got 189 last week.. can I apply for center link as well? I am here since 102weeks on student visa.. so, I hope I will meet the waiting period criteria of 104 weeks .. to gain social security benefits.. my masters graduation is due in 2weeks.. so, not sure if center link can assist me financially.. please help:fingerscrossed:


----------



## msgforsunil

What are the uses of IMMI login(https://online.immi.gov.au/ola/app) after the grant?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## joey1

For 189, do we need to show certain amount in bank statement or there is no need?


----------



## ice_cool

joey1 said:


> For 189, do we need to show certain amount in bank statement or there is no need?


Not required.


----------



## joey1

ice_cool said:


> Not required.


So my empty account where I receiving my current salary will not impact decision on visa grant by any mean?


----------



## harkanwal

Mathew1977 said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> I am also in the same state. Can you please let me know what is the answer?
> 
> Regards
> Mathew


Guys, 
It takes 4-5 working days and sometime even bit more days for panel physician to upload medical results to immiaccount. but it will come automatically, but health document status might still remain as required or reccommended for the time CO is allocated or application is picked for assessment.


----------



## harkanwal

joey1 said:


> So my empty account where I receiving my current salary will not impact decision on visa grant by any mean?


I doesnt matter what you do with that money(save it or spend it every month  ) 
its your earning afterall 
only thing that matters is that you are getting salary in that account and that is presented as evidence of employment  

dont worry about it..


----------



## enamkhan

Hello Everyone,

Firstly this is a great forum, that clears up alot of questions, thanks to you guys!

Me and my wife have just received our skills assessment from Engineers Australia in Electrical Engineering.

We are about to submit our EOI for 189 and I need to clear something up before I do that. I'll be very grateful if guys can share your experience and advise me.

1. I need my PCC from Australia, as per the 100 points checklist a foreign passport, birth certificate, account card (I have bank account in commonwealth bank) should suffice to get 100 points. Can you tell me any other docs that can help?

2. My needs PCC from Singapore. I have read on this forum that the visa fee receipt can be used in lieu of certificate request letter from the authority (DIBP) to obtain the certificate, can some one confirm this. Also, Singapore police requires finger prints, have someone from Pakistan obtained them and can advise on how to obtain it?

3. Best way to pay the visa fee from Pakistan. Please advise.

4. For the Medical certificate, do I have arrange the appointment or the Case officer will advise me?

5. Statuary Declaration. I am very confused about this one. How get this and is it required for my profession?

6. Lastly, please advise on which documents needs to be certified and which can be uploaded as color scan.

It asking alot, I have read about the things above from the skillselect website and this thread, but need some assurance before lodging the EOI.

Thanks for your time in advance.

Regards,
Enam


----------



## abbasraza

vishwasramadas said:


> Same here saz82, when i spoke to the team on monday they said departmental checks are in progress.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vishwas
> *Visa lodge* : 23 Mar 2015 | *EOI date*: 16 Feb 2015 | *Invitation date*: 13 Mar 2015
> *Subclass:* 189 | *ACS :* 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 |* PTE *: Proficient | | *Points Claimed :* : 60 |
> *Additional Documents Submitted* : 23 Mar 2015 | *CO* : Not Assigned | *Grant* : waiting


hi, i also have the same anzsco code. My 60 points will complete on 1st Aug, 2015. 

Kindly share the list of documents submitted for 189 visa. Also which additional document CO demanded?


----------



## qimtiaz

harkanwal said:


> Thanks...
> 
> I have updated my signature with details
> 
> I submitted application on 18th may, finished with PCC on 19th may and Medicals by 23rd may,
> it took exactly 54 days for whole thing after paying the Visa Fee.


Dear, 
Many Congratulations!!!!!! 
I have Submitted My Application 190 on 8th Jun with all documents front uploaded including Medical & PCC. What do you suggest, should i call them on 20th Jun to check the Status? 
Thanks and Congrats once again... 
Regards,


----------



## oz_knightrider

KeeDa said:


> Congrats. We now have at least your case timeline to understand how much time it could take when the application goes under verification.


Hi All,

I have got following 2 question. If someone can please reply.

If we apply for visa as an onshore applicant do we get BVA?

Can we apply for 189 from onshore if on a visitor visa?


----------



## tsingh

oz_knightrider said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got following 2 question. If someone can please reply.
> 
> If we apply for visa as an onshore applicant do we get BVA?
> 
> Can we apply for 189 from onshore if on a visitor visa?


As son as you pay visa fees for 189, you will get BVA

Yes you can apply on a visitor visa but BVA will not be in effect until your visitor visa finishes.


----------



## sameer84in

Finally lodged my visa application on 9th July. Front loaded all documents except Form 80.
Anyone claiming spouse points here? I have couple of questions.

1. To prove her employment I have submitted her last 1 year salary slips, Australian tax statement, Australian bank statements and statutory declaration from manager. Is it enough? or should i submit more docs like appointment letters, offer letters etc?

2. Should I submit form 80 without asking for it? Please suggest.

3. How to upload photographs? 

Any suggestions?


----------



## oz_knightrider

tsingh said:


> As son as you pay visa fees for 189, you will get BVA
> 
> Yes you can apply on a visitor visa but BVA will not be in effect until your visitor visa finishes.


Thanks a lot.

Most of people here are saying front-loading all documents?
So do we have to download the form 80 and fill it and upload when I lodge or is it an online form from the login after submitting.


----------



## tsingh

oz_knightrider said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Most of people here are saying front-loading all documents?
> So do we have to download the form 80 and fill it and upload when I lodge or is it an online form from the login after submitting.


If you want to submit form 80, you have to download and upload with your application.


----------



## sameer84in

Thanks.

Did you get CO assigned? As per your signature it is already 2 months since you submitted application.



tsingh said:


> If you want to submit form 80, you have to download and upload with your application.


----------



## captain_hoomi

Guys I'm a bit confused, I haven't been contacted by a CO since May 8 when I lodged my application. So it's been more than 2 months. When I called the case officers' number, they said they're doing internal check on my application and the process has begun since Jun 25. Now is it a good sign that I haven't been contacted by a CO or a bad one? What should I expect now? I'd appreciate your opinion!


----------



## tsingh

sameer84in said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Did you get CO assigned? As per your signature it is already 2 months since you submitted application.


not yet


----------



## vistad90

KeeDa said:


> It seems their own customer care people don't know much. Ignore them, go ahead and buy the travel card. I paid my visa fees using ICICI travel card on 22.June (not so long ago). Travel card is the second best way. The best one being an Australian credit card (from your friend or family member in Oz). The credit card will give your friend some credit and some card points while you can repay him (or his family in India) the exact INR as per the exchange rate on that day. win-win situation for both of you. The third option being Indian credit card, which could be expensive, but here too, you will get the benefit of credit, can repay the debit in EMIs, etc. If your Indian CC does not have that much credit limit, it can be increased by pre-paying the difference amount.
> 
> ICICI travel card is the most used option by forum members here. This thread has tons of details: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html*


Thanks KeeDa for detailed explaination. How far can we negotiate on travel card rate ? Will travel card attract surcharge?


----------



## KeeDa

vistad90 said:


> Thanks KeeDa for detailed explaination. How far can we negotiate on travel card rate ? Will travel card attract surcharge?


You can negotiate 40 paise from the advertised / displayed rate at the bank. Not more than that. If they don't budge, pretend to walk away. Tell them you just came in from the other bank and they are offering xyz rate.

Yes, surcharge applies. For 2 adults and 1 child, my subtotal was AUD 6,160.00 and surcharge of 66.53, thus bringing the final total to 6,226.53. But since 01-July, the fees have increased slightly. For my case, I would have to pay around 220 AUD more in July.


----------



## oz_knightrider

sameer84in said:


> Finally lodged my visa application on 9th July. Front loaded all documents except Form 80.
> Anyone claiming spouse points here? I have couple of questions.
> 
> 1. To prove her employment I have submitted her last 1 year salary slips, Australian tax statement, Australian bank statements and statutory declaration from manager. Is it enough? or should i submit more docs like appointment letters, offer letters etc?
> 
> 2. Should I submit form 80 without asking for it? Please suggest.
> 
> 3. How to upload photographs?
> 
> Any suggestions?


Hi Sameer,

Wondering how did you got the invite on 2nd july when the round was on 6.

I have the same points as yours. When should I apply to get the invite. I believe its only once every month


----------



## mankush

captain_hoomi said:


> Guys I'm a bit confused, I haven't been contacted by a CO since May 8 when I lodged my application. So it's been more than 2 months. When I called the case officers' number, they said they're doing internal check on my application and the process has begun since Jun 25. Now is it a good sign that I haven't been contacted by a CO or a bad one? What should I expect now? I'd appreciate your opinion!


i feel that you should just wait and not worry much, you will get a grant soon.


----------



## sameer84in

Updated my signature 

You can submit your EOI now. You should get invite next month. They have not updated the next invite date yet.



oz_knightrider said:


> Hi Sameer,
> 
> Wondering how did you got the invite on 2nd july when the round was on 6.
> 
> I have the same points as yours. When should I apply to get the invite. I believe its only once every month


----------



## OnaMisssion

Dear Friends

I received a direct grant under software engineer category on 08-July-2015. I lodged my application on 05-May-2015. I did not upload form 80 and 1221 although I have traveled to a couple of countries in the past. I just thought that it would be better if I do not provide form 80 as I thought it may/could confuse CO and waited for them to ask. I have been a silent reader of this forum for the past 3-4 months and it helped me to remain patient, calm and kept my self-doubts and fears about getting 189 under control. Thank you very much to all the members in this forum 

A Special note of thanks to Jeeten and Keeda for their timely responses during the preliminary stages of my application. I wish both of you all the best for your PR and future endeavors.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## andrew64

OnaMisssion said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I received a direct grant under software engineer category on 08-July-2015. I lodged my application on 05-May-2015. I did not upload form 80 and 1221 although I have traveled to a couple of countries in the past. I just thought that it would be better if I do not provide form 80 as I thought it may/could confuse CO and waited for them to ask. I have been a silent reader of this forum for the past 3-4 months and it helped me to remain patient, calm and kept my self-doubts and fears about getting 189 under control. Thank you very much to all the members in this forum
> 
> A Special note of thanks to Jeeten and Keeda for their timely responses during the preliminary stages of my application. I wish both of you all the best for your PR and future endeavors.
> 
> Thanks & Regards


hi buddy are you on shore or off shore applicant and may i know where are you orginally from


----------



## OnaMisssion

andrew64 said:


> hi buddy are you on shore or off shore applicant and may i know where are you orginally from


Onshore mate


----------



## headache

Hi,

I have been a silent member of this forum until now. First of all, thank you for the good work everyone here is up to. It provides a wealth of information. 

I lodged my 189 visa on March 31, through an agent, and I was allocated a CO on 18th of May. I was asked the PCC, the medicals and a document of evidence of English for my wife. As usual we were given 28 days and we submitted everything during that time. 

The last updated on the IMMI is for 16th June. There has been no communication from the CO since then. The status is "Assessment in progress". When I spoke with the agent he said it is OK, that the time taken is normal. 

So, what do you guys make of this? Do I have any reason to be alarmed? I am a anxious about the fact that people who have lodged it after me have now got the grants (and thus my username). 

I'd really appreciate your inputs/comments.


----------



## saz82

I am in the same boat. Lodged 27 March. Not sure why we are being delayed. My status is also assessment in progress since 2 june and its very frustrating that others who lodged after are getting it before us. Anyways will wait till 1 August before calling them again and hopefully we get grants before that.



headache said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been a silent member of this forum until now. First of all, thank you for the good work everyone here is up to. It provides a wealth of information.
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa on March 31, through an agent, and I was allocated a CO on 18th of May. I was asked the PCC, the medicals and a document of evidence of English for my wife. As usual we were given 28 days and we submitted everything during that time.
> 
> The last updated on the IMMI is for 16th June. There has been no communication from the CO since then. The status is "Assessment in progress". When I spoke with the agent he said it is OK, that the time taken is normal.
> 
> So, what do you guys make of this? Do I have any reason to be alarmed? I am a anxious about the fact that people who have lodged it after me have now got the grants (and thus my username).
> 
> I'd really appreciate your inputs/comments.


----------



## Alex M

oz_knightrider said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got following 2 question. If someone can please reply.
> 
> If we apply for visa as an onshore applicant do we get BVA?
> 
> Can we apply for 189 from onshore if on a visitor visa?



Hi

Your visitor visa has a "no further stay" condition; so, I think you are unable to apply onshore


----------



## bharathyku

Hello All
What would be the difference in amount between the visa fees paid by travel card, Aus credit card and Indian credit card? Our total amount is 6300 AUD.

Thanks
Bharathy


----------



## Jeeten#80

I have arranged the most economical option first:

1 - Australian Credit Card 
2 - Travel / Currency Card
3 - Indian Credit Card

*** AUD amount would be same plus some surcharge.


The only difference would the exchange rates in following scenarios:

* buying Travel / Currency Card OR 
* paying the VISA fees by Indian Credit Card


THE difference might be around INR 15,000/-.



bharathyku said:


> Hello All
> What would be the difference in amount between the visa fees paid by travel card, Aus credit card and Indian credit card? Our total amount is 6300 AUD.
> 
> Thanks
> Bharathy


----------



## bharathyku

Jeeten#80 said:


> I have arranged the most economical option first:
> 
> 1 - Australian Credit Card
> 2 - Travel / Currency Card
> 3 - Indian Credit Card
> 
> *** AUD amount would be same plus some surcharge.
> 
> 
> The only difference would the exchange rates in following scenarios:
> 
> * buying Travel / Currency Card OR
> * paying the VISA fees by Indian Credit Card
> 
> 
> THE difference might be around INR 15,000/-.


Thank you Jeeten for the prompt reply.


----------



## jelli-kallu

Jeeten#80 said:


> I have arranged the most economical option first:
> 
> 1 - Australian Credit Card
> 2 - Travel / Currency Card
> 3 - Indian Credit Card
> 
> *** AUD amount would be same plus some surcharge.
> 
> 
> The only difference would the exchange rates in following scenarios:
> 
> * buying Travel / Currency Card OR
> * paying the VISA fees by Indian Credit Card
> 
> 
> THE difference might be around INR 15,000/-.


Hi, how did you calculate the 15K INR difference?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

headache said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been a silent member of this forum until now. First of all, thank you for the good work everyone here is up to. It provides a wealth of information.
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa on March 31, through an agent, and I was allocated a CO on 18th of May. I was asked the PCC, the medicals and a document of evidence of English for my wife. As usual we were given 28 days and we submitted everything during that time.
> 
> The last updated on the IMMI is for 16th June. There has been no communication from the CO since then. The status is "Assessment in progress". When I spoke with the agent he said it is OK, that the time taken is normal.
> 
> So, what do you guys make of this? Do I have any reason to be alarmed? I am a anxious about the fact that people who have lodged it after me have now got the grants (and thus my username).
> 
> I'd really appreciate your inputs/comments.


I believe you have to call DIBP once to know exact status of your application.I lodged on 25 march and as per my observation most of the march lodgers are going through some routine/departmental check which takes time
So I would say you have two options now
1. You should call DIBP to enquire about your app status
2. You should wait till 1 August as according to DIBP they are going to finalize most application by end of july


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

captain_hoomi said:


> Guys I'm a bit confused, I haven't been contacted by a CO since May 8 when I lodged my application. So it's been more than 2 months. When I called the case officers' number, they said they're doing internal check on my application and the process has begun since Jun 25. Now is it a good sign that I haven't been contacted by a CO or a bad one? What should I expect now? I'd appreciate your opinion!


Hi

1. Not everybody gets contacted by CO.If you have frontloaded all documents you may directly receive grant so nothing to worry here

2. Regarding Internal checking on your application,there is no exact timeframe for completion of these checking as it involves verification of documents so you have no option but to wait for the outcome


----------



## Jeeten#80

This is an approx. amount which was derived from data taken from few VISA applicants.




jelli-kallu said:


> Hi, how did you calculate the 15K INR difference?


----------



## captain_hoomi

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hi
> 
> 1. Not everybody gets contacted by CO.If you have frontloaded all documents you may directly receive grant so nothing to worry here
> 
> 2. Regarding Internal checking on your application,there is no exact timeframe for completion of these checking as it involves verification of documents so you have no option but to wait for the outcome


Thanks Singh, 

I've uploaded everything except form 80. So can I assume form 80 is not required for my application given the fact that it's not been requested since Jun 25?


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF you are applying for VISA from within Australia, you should provide FORM 80 with your application.


*REF: * *FORM 80 >> Statutory declarations*



captain_hoomi said:


> Thanks Singh,
> 
> I've uploaded everything except form 80. So can I assume form 80 is not required for my application given the fact that it's not been requested since Jun 25?


----------



## captain_hoomi

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you are applying for VISA from within Australia, you should provide FORM 80 with your application.
> 
> 
> *REF: * *FORM 80 >> Statutory declarations*


It's mandatory? One of my friends applied within Australia abd got the grant without form 80. So I just attach form 80 or wait for CO to request it? Anything else? Any other forms?


----------



## Jamaloo

*good morning*



bharathyku said:


> Thank you Jeeten for the prompt reply.


can any one tell me when AVERAGE BAND SCORE WILL BE ACCEPTED FOR 190 AND 189 ?????SAME AS IT is accepted for 457 visa ????????


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF you read through the link that I shared earlier, it clearly mentions that FORM 80 has to be submitted *IF you are applying for VISA from within Australia*.


So just upload it and no other FORM's are required unless:

* It is listed under that Applicants document advisory in IMMI account

* OR explicitly requested by CO




captain_hoomi said:


> It's mandatory? One of my friends applied within Australia abd got the grant without form 80. So I just attach form 80 or wait for CO to request it? Anything else? Any other forms?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Your are eligible for 190/189 provided you have Competent English BUT you will get 0 points for this.

THEY don't consider *AVERAGE BAND Score*. 

For details refer the following web-link: *Which English language tests are accepted by the Department?*



Jamaloo said:


> can any one tell me when AVERAGE BAND SCORE WILL BE ACCEPTED FOR 190 AND 189 ?????SAME AS IT is accepted for 457 visa ????????


----------



## captain_hoomi

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you read through the link that I shared earlier, it clearly mentions that FORM 80 has to be submitted *IF you are applying for VISA from within Australia*.
> 
> 
> So just upload it and no other FORM's are required unless:
> 
> * It is listed under that Applicants document advisory in IMMI account
> 
> * OR explicitly requested by CO


But form 80 is not part of the documents checklist. Alright I will upload it, but please answer this question : let's say I didn't know it and didn't upload it, then a CO would definitely ask for it right?


----------



## Jeeten#80

You never know BUT IDEALLY CO should ask for it, IF we go by the guideline given on IMMI web-link shared by me earlier.




captain_hoomi said:


> But form 80 is not part of the documents checklist. Alright I will upload it, but please answer this question : let's say I didn't know it and didn't upload it, then a CO would definitely ask for it right?


----------



## ice_cool

captain_hoomi said:


> But form 80 is not part of the documents checklist. Alright I will upload it, but please answer this question : let's say I didn't know it and didn't upload it, then a CO would definitely ask for it right?


Jeeten is right in one sense to upload form80 beforehand. This could lead towards direct grant if medicals and pcc are also frontloaded. 

I will always wait for the CO to question about form80 and form1221. It has few reasons;

1) Avoid giving extra information before it is asked to immigration department. It is not a best practice.
2) Form80 and 1221 requires effort. It is possible that CO may not ask for form80, hence, save your effort for some other meaningful work.


----------



## RIDA

Hi Just wanna know can I apply for two EOI's for sub class 189 as an General accountant and External audotor?? I have done my bachelor in Accounting so I can either apply for one of these or guessing both together?? Moreover while applying for EOI do we have to send the scan copies of our Docs as well or these will be required after invitation?? Cheers


----------



## harkanwal

RIDA said:


> Hi Just wanna know can I apply for two EOI's for sub class 189 as an General accountant and External audotor?? I have done my bachelor in Accounting so I can either apply for one of these or guessing both together?? Moreover while applying for EOI do we have to send the scan copies of our Docs as well or these will be required after invitation?? Cheers


Hi, 

Yes you can apply two EOI's but you need to have positive skills assessment for both separately done already as Skills assessment date must always be earlier than application and invitation date. documents are not required while applying for EOI. you need all docs once you get the invite and need to upload them after you lodge the visa application.


----------



## RIDA

But One of the migration agent told me na you can't apply two seperate EOI's in same subclass 189 but you can apply 190 and other subclass in one EOI while applying for 189
I am confused


----------



## rameshkd

RIDA said:


> But some of the migration agent told me na you can't apply two seperate EOI's in same subclass 189 but you can apply 190 and other aubclass in one EOI while applying for 189
> I am confused


You can go through immigration website, this information is provided. You can always apply for multiple EOI but you need to have skills assessed for both of them.
Now, the reason agents say multiple EOI can be applied under 189 & 190 but not same subclass is because under normal conditions one individual cannot have multiple skills and be assessed positively for all of them and then apply for 189 or 190 alone.
The EOI must be unique, submitting multiple EOI for same subclass, same skill and individual is duplicate. Hence for those who can, apply under different subclass.


----------



## oz_knightrider

is the date for next round announced?


----------



## sahil1604

Guys I have got this email below ... 


Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased
This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
Your EOI has now been ceased. Reasons that your EOI has been ceased may include:•You have been granted a visa
•You have been refused a visa
•You have withdrawn a visa application
•You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received
•Your EOI has been cancelled by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection

As your EOI has ceased, it has now been removed from the SkillSelect database.


Now when I go to my immi login it says -Finalised - Please wait for the department to contact you

is it a normal way ?
don't they send grant directly ... 
I can underdstand a decision is made... but not sure is it positive or negative !!

how long will they take now... guys please guide.. to tensed!


----------



## ambrish

Jeeten#80 said:


> Your are eligible for 190/189 provided you have Competent English BUT you will get 0 points for this.
> 
> THEY don't consider *AVERAGE BAND Score*.
> 
> For details refer the following web-link: *Which English language tests are accepted by the Department?*


Jeeten

Quick Question. Any idea why they are not processing some of the March Applications yet. How long are we going to wait. Mine has been more than 110 days now. My agent also called up the team and was informed that nothing is needed now and the CO will contact him 'shortly'. Wonder if shortly means a month? People informed me that we should get it by 2nd week of July. What is wrong with the team!! Ridiculous wait


----------



## RIDA

Thank you so much for the information, this forum is really helpful cheers.


----------



## RIDA

Which category did Ya apply for and occupation?


----------



## gursharan_007

HI , 

Does any one know what is this validity in the visa,

It says my visa expire date July 6 2020, I thought 189 is an indefinite visa


----------



## Akon

Hello guys I have a very important question. I have recerly lodged eoi for nsw 190 as a general accountant. My wife has also studied accounting. I am sure if i get her degree assessed it would fulfill requirement for atleast Australian bachelors degree but they would ask to complete a few courses like accounting theory and a few more. I just want to know if her degree is equivalent to australian degree, can i claim 5 points for partners skill or does she have to get postive assessment from the cpa for me to claim 5 points.


----------



## KeeDa

gursharan_007 said:


> HI ,
> 
> Does any one know what is this validity in the visa,
> 
> It says my visa expire date July 6 2020, I thought 189 is an indefinite visa


PR allows you to stay indefinitely in Australia. But, post July 6 2020, if you don't have an Australian passport (i.e. not a citizen) by then, then leaving and wanting to return back to Australia will require a *RRV*


----------



## bonjoursunil

KeeDa said:


> PR allows you to stay indefinitely in Australia. But, post July 6 2020, if you don't have an Australian passport (i.e. not a citizen) by then, then leaving and wanting to return back to Australia will require a *RRV*


Yup, PR is initially valid for FIVE years...


----------



## Akon

Hello guys I have a very important question. I have recerly lodged eoi for nsw 190 as a general accountant. My wife has also studied accounting. I am sure if i get her degree assessed it would fulfill requirement for atleast Australian bachelors degree but they would ask to complete a few courses like accounting theory and a few more. I just want to know if her degree is equivalent to australian degree, can i claim 5 points for partners skill or does she have to get postive assessment from the cpa for me to claim 5 points.


----------



## saz82

I dont think anyone can answer this query for you. The only authority that can verify if her degree is equivalent to an Aus degree is the assessing authority you will apply to for skills assessment.

Claiming points for a spouse they will have to present all docs as you including positive skills assessment, work experience, ielts, etc.



Akon said:


> Hello guys I have a very important question. I have recerly lodged eoi for nsw 190 as a general accountant. My wife has also studied accounting. I am sure if i get her degree assessed it would fulfill requirement for atleast Australian bachelors degree but they would ask to complete a few courses like accounting theory and a few more. I just want to know if her degree is equivalent to australian degree, can i claim 5 points for partners skill or does she have to get postive assessment from the cpa for me to claim 5 points.


----------



## mankush

Hello, just wondering who do we select in Pte for them to send the score to immigration?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

sahil1604 said:


> Guys I have got this email below ...
> 
> 
> Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased
> This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
> Your EOI has now been ceased. Reasons that your EOI has been ceased may include:•You have been granted a visa
> •You have been refused a visa
> •You have withdrawn a visa application
> •You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received
> •Your EOI has been cancelled by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> As your EOI has ceased, it has now been removed from the SkillSelect database.
> 
> 
> Now when I go to my immi login it says -Finalised - Please wait for the department to contact you
> 
> is it a normal way ?
> don't they send grant directly ...
> I can underdstand a decision is made... but not sure is it positive or negative !!
> 
> how long will they take now... guys please guide.. to tensed!



Hi sahil

IMMI status Finalized means Decision has been taken on your application and thus your EOI has been ceased..Now keep checking your mail as you may get grant mail anytime
Usually grant is sent within minutes after status change but sometimes it takes hour or so...Congrats in advance bro


----------



## tusharvatsa

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hi sahil
> 
> IMMI status Finalized means Decision has been taken on your application and thus your EOI has been ceased..Now keep checking your mail as you may get grant mail anytime
> Usually grant is sent within minutes after status change but sometimes it takes hour or so...Congrats in advance bro


Hi Sahil,

Also check the VEVO site with your TRN no. it would give your visa status.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Akon said:


> Hello guys I have a very important question. I have recerly lodged eoi for nsw 190 as a general accountant. My wife has also studied accounting. I am sure if i get her degree assessed it would fulfill requirement for atleast Australian bachelors degree but they would ask to complete a few courses like accounting theory and a few more. I just want to know if her degree is equivalent to australian degree, can i claim 5 points for partners skill or does she have to get postive assessment from the cpa for me to claim 5 points.



Hi Akon
In order to claim 5 points for partner skills, her nominated occupation should be from the same Skilled occupation list that you used for your nomination & assess your partner qualification from a relevant assessing authority.


----------



## Akon

Hello Singh,

Her degree is from the same occupation, she has ielts 7 each as well but i am sure they will ask her to complete further studies. Can i still claim 5 points or it has to be completely suitable for migration.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

It seems visa grants have dried down significantly..all finalized cases must have received grants
All other cases seems to be in the process of routine/departmental checking whose timeframe only DIBP knows..Hope all get that elusive grant by end of July


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Akon said:


> Hello Singh,
> 
> Her degree is from the same occupation, she has ielts 7 each as well but i am sure they will ask her to complete further studies. Can i still claim 5 points or it has to be completely suitable for migration.


If you are sure that they will ask her to complete further course then they may not assess her degree as equivalent to Australian bachelor degree 
I am not familiar with accounting subjects thus I feel that some accounting professional can reveal better regarding this issue


----------



## sahil1604

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hi sahil
> 
> IMMI status Finalized means Decision has been taken on your application and thus your EOI has been ceased..Now keep checking your mail as you may get grant mail anytime
> Usually grant is sent within minutes after status change but sometimes it takes hour or so...Congrats in advance bro


Hi Gurinder,

Thanks for your update ... 
whole day passed I got no mail.. even I was under the same impression that they send it asap. 
I got the mail today at 8 am ... and now just waiting.. really tensed now.. u may have checked my timelines as well....


----------



## r_alaa82

Dear All,
I am trying to send email to Adelaide.gsm.team1, i just keep getting failed delivery notification, it seems that the domain name is no longer active, 

can any one help me out on how to contact them. i was requested to do the medical test, I did them one week back and all are cleared , i clicked on the request completed, the status changed to assessment in progress ,
for how long i should wait? does it help if you contact them by email or phone? what do you think guys.?


----------



## sahil1604

tusharvatsa said:


> Hi Sahil,
> 
> Also check the VEVO site with your TRN no. it would give your visa status.


Hi Tushar, 
just checked it , it is saying you do not have a current Australian visa


----------



## saz82

https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query



sahil1604 said:


> Hi Tushar,
> I do not have the link , could you please provide it.


----------



## sahil1604

r_alaa82 said:


> Dear All,
> I am trying to send email to Adelaide.gsm.team1, i just keep getting failed delivery notification, it seems that the domain name is no longer active,
> 
> can any one help me out on how to contact them. i was requested to do the medical test, I did them one week back and all are cleared , i clicked on the request completed, the status changed to assessment in progress ,
> for how long i should wait? does it help if you contact them by email or phone? what do you think guys.?


you may contact thewm by -
[email protected]
0061731367000

-- you may send an email or phone.. both will be fine in your case.


----------



## sahil1604

saz82 said:


> https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query


thanks just did that no luck as of now ! :juggle:


----------



## SqOats

Dear All,

I've applied for the visa 189 for me and my wife. I've uploaded all the required documents except for the below

Main applicant
Character, Evidence of 
Health, Evidence of 
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of 
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of 

Partner
Character, Evidence of 
Health, Evidence of	
Custody, Evidence of

I dont want to frontload medical and PCC. So, above mentioned documents are not required at this stage?. Australian qualification and work exp is there by mistake I think. And, we dont need to provide custody evidence as we dont have any children.

Your help would be appreciated.


----------



## mahi31

Hopefully get it by tomorrow..


----------



## saz82

Maybe it's finalized but no grant issued yet. Call them tomorrow.




sahil1604 said:


> thanks just did that no luck as of now ! :juggle:


----------



## SqOats

saz82 said:


> Maybe it's finalized but no grant issued yet. Call them tomorrow.


Just curious from your signature, you'd been asked for additional docs just after 2 weeks of submitting application. That is pretty fast.

Good luck for the grant


----------



## KeeDa

SqOats said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I've applied for the visa 189 for me and my wife. I've uploaded all the required documents except for the below
> 
> Main applicant
> Character, Evidence of
> Health, Evidence of
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of
> 
> Partner
> Character, Evidence of
> Health, Evidence of
> Custody, Evidence of
> 
> I dont want to frontload medical and PCC. So, above mentioned documents are not required at this stage?. Australian qualification and work exp is there by mistake I think. And, we dont need to provide custody evidence as we dont have any children.
> 
> Your help would be appreciated.


Yes, you are all set. Wait for CO to request you to complete the Character and Health requirements. Ignore all the rest. They just appear there.


----------



## KeeDa

sahil1604 said:


> thanks just did that no luck as of now ! :juggle:


Mate, I've read a few of your earlier posts and something does not seem right. I would be worried too if I were you. Have you checked your SPAM email? Have you employed any agent? Did you check the "Correspondence" section in your IMMIAccount?

If nothing has helped so far, I would suggest you be awake at 09:00 AEST and keep calling them until your call goes through. Have your TRN and all other details in front of you for the call.

All the best mate, and keep us informed about how it goes.


----------



## sahil1604

KeeDa said:


> Mate, I've read a few of your earlier posts and something does not seem right. I would be worried too if I were you. Have you checked your SPAM email? Have you employed any agent? Did you check the "Correspondence" section in your IMMIAccount?
> 
> If nothing has helped so far, I would suggest you be awake at 09:00 AEST and keep calling them until your call goes through. Have your TRN and all other details in front of you for the call.
> 
> All the best mate, and keep us informed about how it goes.


Hi Keeda... 
Yes I am worried for the same.. checked SPAM , checked correspondence .. nothing anywhere.. 

status changed today to finalized... 

Previously there was some concern raised by Brisbane team.. regarding verification for my first org ..on 1 st June .. -- this was a small org.. and they did not maintained the records correctly ... My only concern is that .. though I replied them informing abut the issue... Lets c what happens... :juggle::confused2:


----------



## saz82

Yeah everything was pretty quick in our case with the exception of the grant ... that seems to be taking ages:confused2:



SqOats said:


> Just curious from your signature, you'd been asked for additional docs just after 2 weeks of submitting application. That is pretty fast.
> 
> Good luck for the grant


----------



## SqOats

KeeDa said:


> Yes, you are all set. Wait for CO to request you to complete the Character and Health requirements. Ignore all the rest. They just appear there.


Thanks for the prompt reply. Just curious about medical. Last time I did for my brother (for student visa) was that I completed health declarations and generated the HAP ID. Took that document to authorized physician and he himself filled and submitted the DIBP forms and all. 
I dont remember he gave us any receipt to upload at immiaccount. Well, in his case medical was needed before lodging the application and we provided only HAP ID in the visa application.

Is that true? Or we have to upload some document as an evidence? Pls advise


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

I called today and was informed that CO has been assigned. However, application has not been assessed by CO.


----------



## saz82

Panel doctors will submit the medical results directly to DIBP you do not need to upload anything regarding medicals.



SqOats said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply. Just curious about medical. Last time I did for my brother (for student visa) was that I completed health declarations and generated the HAP ID. Took that document to authorized physician and he himself filled and submitted the DIBP forms and all.
> I dont remember he gave us any receipt to upload at immiaccount. Well, in his case medical was needed before lodging the application and we provided only HAP ID in the visa application.
> 
> Is that true? Or we have to upload some document as an evidence? Pls advise


----------



## KeeDa

sahil1604 said:


> Hi Keeda...
> Yes I am worried for the same.. checked SPAM , checked correspondence .. nothing anywhere..
> 
> status changed today to finalized...
> 
> Previously there was some concern raised by Brisbane team.. regarding verification for my first org ..on 1 st June .. -- this was a small org.. and they did not maintained the records correctly ... My only concern is that .. though I replied them informing abut the issue... Lets c what happens... :juggle::confused2:


Not sure what happened with your case, but a few years back, someone had a failed verification because the person they met at the office denied knowing the applicant. DIBP informed the applicant who in return sent a few more declarations from seniors in that organization as well as the person who had originally given him the reference (at the time of verification, this person was not in the office). His grant went through afterwards- but I am not sure if a re-verification was conducted or not. What happened in your case and did you give satisfactory resolution to the same, and did you follow up with them on that issue? In such matters, you have to be in close communication with them and see to it that the issue is closed.


----------



## KeeDa

SqOats said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply. Just curious about medical. Last time I did for my brother (for student visa) was that I completed health declarations and generated the HAP ID. Took that document to authorized physician and he himself filled and submitted the DIBP forms and all.
> I dont remember he gave us any receipt to upload at immiaccount. Well, in his case medical was needed before lodging the application and we provided only HAP ID in the visa application.
> 
> Is that true? Or we have to upload some document as an evidence? Pls advise


You yourself don't have to upload anything. Take a printout of the document with your HAP ID, 4 photographs of each applicant (not sure about this photos thing), and your passports. The medical center will do the rest. As an applicant, you do not have any option in the ImmiAccount to upload anything related to medicals. Medical centers have their own e-client to upload the results against your HAP ID, and when they do, the results would get linked to your application. You will never get to see the detailed results. Just a positive note, or a note informing whether any further tests are required.


----------



## Jeeten#80

I really have no clue what they are doing.


Just wait until August first week and IF you still don't hear from them, ask your Agent to Call them.


All The Best !!!




ambrish said:


> Jeeten
> 
> Quick Question. Any idea why they are not processing some of the March Applications yet. How long are we going to wait. Mine has been more than 110 days now. My agent also called up the team and was informed that nothing is needed now and the CO will contact him 'shortly'. Wonder if shortly means a month? People informed me that we should get it by 2nd week of July. What is wrong with the team!! Ridiculous wait


----------



## bharat_17an

summi said:


> HI bharat,
> 
> I applied in march but till date no update...



Hey summi,

Did you call the Immi dept for the status???


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

sahil1604 said:


> thanks just did that no luck as of now ! :juggle:


Really strange issue 
I would advice you to call DIBP at 9 AEST and hopefully you will get your grant


----------



## headache

singh_gurinderjit said:


> I believe you have to call DIBP once to know exact status of your application.I lodged on 25 march and as per my observation most of the march lodgers are going through some routine/departmental check which takes time
> So I would say you have two options now
> 1. You should call DIBP to enquire about your app status
> 2. You should wait till 1 August as according to DIBP they are going to finalize most application by end of july


Thank you, Gurinderjit, for your reply. I think I would wait until August before calling them.

But I really wonder why they have kept some of the March lodgers waiting. In any case, we can do little than wait.


----------



## r_alaa82

Hi guys, 
I recieved an email as "acknowledgment of valid application"
Does that means verification like employers have been done?


----------



## andrew64

r_alaa82 said:


> Hi guys,
> I recieved an email as "acknowledgment of valid application"
> Does that means verification like employers have been done?


when did you lodge your visa


----------



## sourav.vik

Hi Guys,

I received an invitation this July. I have paid the fees and I am now in process of uploading documents. I had also included my wife in the application. I am not sure what needs to be uploaded for proof of English for her. Is it that she has to appear for IELTS and get a minimum score? I have a certified letter from her school stating that her medium of instruction is English, and she has studied for 12 years in English medium. Will that be enough?

Any sort of information will be helpful and greatly appreciated.

Have a great day ahead!


----------



## pendi

Hi Guys I have received my PR as of yesterday, and I am wondering how do Cancel my student visa? Would anyone please advise me?

Thanks 
Pendi


----------



## andrew64

pendi said:


> Hi Guys I have received my PR as of yesterday, and I am wondering how do Cancel my student visa? Would anyone please advise me?
> 
> Thanks
> Pendi


can you please share the timeline . Thanks


----------



## andrew64

*Change of passport*

I am posting this in 189 and 190 forums , so that anyone who did this can help me out . 

I have gotten the new passport ,so i need to update this DIBP . I checked in the immi account on the right hand side there is a place whether i can submit the change . 

But in the forums lot of people speak about a form call 929 , so bit confused on what is this . Do i need to update online and need to get this additional form and upload in the immi , some one who had the similar scenario please help me out . Thanks


----------



## debdut

sourav.vik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received an invitation this July. I have paid the fees and I am now in process of uploading documents. I had also included my wife in the application. I am not sure what needs to be uploaded for proof of English for her. Is it that she has to appear for IELTS and get a minimum score? I have a certified letter from her school stating that her medium of instruction is English, and she has studied for 12 years in English medium. Will that be enough?
> 
> Any sort of information will be helpful and greatly appreciated.
> 
> Have a great day ahead!


Hi,

It's enough.


----------



## msgforsunil

sourav.vik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received an invitation this July. I have paid the fees and I am now in process of uploading documents. I had also included my wife in the application. I am not sure what needs to be uploaded for proof of English for her. Is it that she has to appear for IELTS and get a minimum score? I have a certified letter from her school stating that her medium of instruction is English, and she has studied for 12 years in English medium. Will that be enough?
> 
> Any sort of information will be helpful and greatly appreciated.
> 
> Have a great day ahead!


If you are not claiming points for your wife, then refer to How can I prove I have functional English?.

Not sure, as what do you mean by 12 years. Has she done her Degree or Diploma?
If yes, then please get a letter from college/university as well.


----------



## msgforsunil

*IMMI Login using Chrome browser in android mobile?*

Has anyone been able to successfully login to IMMI(https://online.immi.gov.au/ola/app) using Chrome browser in android mobile?

If yes, then please share more details on the same(browser?...).

I keep getting "Login failed: Invalid username or password" error.

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## ambrish

Jeeten#80 said:


> I really have no clue what they are doing.
> 
> 
> Just wait until August first week and IF you still don't hear from them, ask your Agent to Call them.
> 
> 
> All The Best !!!


So is it sure, the not so lucky March Applicants have to wait till 1st week of August? Just a month ago i told someone over here that even though they say they will start granting after 1st July. They wont be granting before august. Which seems to be true now. 120 days gone today! My Agent called the lousy team on Friday and he was informed that everything is there and nothing is needed. The case officer will contact him shortly. Wonder what exactly they meant by shortly?????


----------



## gma12

Dear All,

I need a advice from you seniors. I am in a strange situation. Have only a week left to upload my form80.

6 - Do you have a different date of birth to the one shown at Question 1?

All my documents, Passport, National ID Card, 10 Grade Certificate, every document has the same date of birth. However, I had a different one at birth. Do I mention it here or just keep quiet (to not get into complications)? The real problem is, when I give details of my siblings, the time between me and my elder brother is only 3.5 months if i go with my date of birth in passport. I do not have a birth certificate. What do experts suggest on this typical problem?


----------



## KeeDa

sourav.vik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received an invitation this July. I have paid the fees and I am now in process of uploading documents. I had also included my wife in the application. I am not sure what needs to be uploaded for proof of English for her. Is it that she has to appear for IELTS and get a minimum score? I have a certified letter from her school stating that her medium of instruction is English, and she has studied for 12 years in English medium. Will that be enough?
> 
> Any sort of information will be helpful and greatly appreciated.
> 
> Have a great day ahead!


One applicant here was asked to pay VAC2 because just 12 years of education in English wasn't sufficient. I think they ask for schooling as well as at least a 3 year graduation course in English. His ID is *elbedewy* Drop him a PM if you want more info about this from him.


----------



## sourav.vik

msgforsunil said:


> If you are not claiming points for your wife, then refer to How can I prove I have functional English?.
> 
> Not sure, as what do you mean by 12 years. Has she done her Degree or Diploma?
> If yes, then please get a letter from college/university as well.


Thanks for your reply.

She studied in a English medium from class I to class 12. I have added her as a dependent and I am not seeking any points through her i.e. partner skills are not being sought by me. She also has a letter from her MBA college stating that she studied MBA for 2 years and her medium of instruction was English. I am not sure if she will be asked to sit through IELTS.


----------



## tsingh

Got Case officer today and he asked me for PCC


----------



## andrew64

tsingh said:


> Got Case officer today and he asked me for PCC


great when did you apply


----------



## tsingh

andrew64 said:


> great when did you apply


21 may


----------



## andrew64

tsingh said:


> 21 may


did you front load form 80/1221 . are you off shore or on shore applicant


----------



## piyush1132003

Any update from March applicants ?
I believe most of us have gone through with verification process.
Did someone hear so far from DIBP ?

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## varundev

piyush1132003 said:


> Any update from March applicants ?
> I believe most of us have gone through with verification process.
> Did someone hear so far from DIBP ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


I am march Applicant. *What is verification Process ? *
I am waiting for VAC2 Payment for One of my dependent. 

I heard that DIBP are working on backlog of last year and their target is up to AUGUST. Is it true ?


----------



## piyush1132003

varundev said:


> I am march Applicant. What is verification Process ?
> I am waiting for VAC2 Payment for One of my dependent.
> 
> I heard that DIBP are working on backlog of last year and their target is up to AUGUST. Is it true ?


Verification means contacting to employer.
They have almost cleared all backlogs till May mid.
They are fast as people are getting grants within 2-3 months.... Except few unlucky ones from March where lots of them are still awaiting.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## andrew64

piyush1132003 said:


> Verification means contacting to employer.
> They have almost cleared all backlogs till May mid.
> They are fast as people are getting grants within 2-3 months.... Except few unlucky ones from March where lots of them are still awaiting.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


did they already contacted your employer and how many points your claiming


----------



## varundev

piyush1132003 said:


> Verification means contacting to employer.
> They have almost cleared all backlogs till May mid.
> They are fast as people are getting grants within 2-3 months.... Except few unlucky ones from March where lots of them are still awaiting.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum



Should we expect that Upto August Mid we can have golden Mail ?


----------



## saz82

I dont know about verification but I called them on Friday and was told there is nothing pending from our side to submit anx the application is undergoing routine checks. The status is assessment in progress since 2 june. We applied on 26 March. I am getting worried and seriously starting to think something is wrong. What could be taking so long?



piyush1132003 said:


> Verification means contacting to employer.
> They have almost cleared all backlogs till May mid.
> They are fast as people are getting grants within 2-3 months.... Except few unlucky ones from March where lots of them are still awaiting.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## varundev

saz82 said:


> I dont know about verification but I called them on Friday and was told there is nothing pending from our side to submit anx the application is undergoing routine checks. The status is assessment in progress since 2 june. We applied on 26 March. I am getting worried and seriously starting to think something is wrong. What could be taking so long?


I got another information that many new COs are replaced. There are lot of applications for the process for each processing team. Hardly 1% of total applicants are using this forum according to my knowledge. So we judge according to few application's status like many got grant in first week of July and this week only few get grants so they are not working. 

My agent told me at beginning of the process that you will be able to get grant in JULY or AUGUST. Now I can see his words are being true.


----------



## tsingh

andrew64 said:


> did you front load form 80/1221 . are you off shore or on shore applicant


i didnt upload form 80/1221 earlier, but last week i did. I am onshore


----------



## saz82

Well August is not too far away now. Fingers crossed we all get sorted soon. I'm getting very anxious now.



varundev said:


> I got another information that many new COs are replaced. There are lot of applications for the process for each processing team. Hardly 1% of total applicants are using this forum according to my knowledge. So we judge according to few application's status like many got grant in first week of July and this week only few get grants so they are not working.
> 
> My agent told me at beginning of the process that you will be able to get grant in JULY or AUGUST. Now I can see his words are being true.


----------



## varundev

saz82 said:


> Well August is not too far away now. Fingers crossed we all get sorted soon. I'm getting very anxious now.


I read somewhere in another thread that If all documents are fine and Medical and PCC is done. Everything is fine so Grant may take time but not to be negative, 

Really wait is killing and it inspires to think negative but we are almost near the end and just we are waiting for golden mail, Not to worry when will they release. 

They are under heavy work load so lets give them some time. 

I must say few Luck people from March and APril and May got grant and most of are under process.


----------



## pendi

hi gma12, 

As far as i know you still need to provide your birth certificate, don't what you can do there if its a different date and second one is your older siblings birthday I don't think they are going to check when are they born(probably can write a dob far from 3.5 months).


----------



## saz82

Yeah all docs are fine including PCC and medicals. Thank you for your reassurance  Hopefully we will all celebrate soon



varundev said:


> I read somewhere in another thread that If all documents are fine and Medical and PCC is done. Everything is fine so Grant may take time but not to be negative,
> 
> Really wait is killing and it inspires to think negative but we are almost near the end and just we are waiting for golden mail, Not to worry when will they release.
> 
> They are under heavy work load so lets give them some time.
> 
> I must say few Luck people from March and APril and May got grant and most of are under process.


----------



## tsingh

Got my grant today, it has been long time


----------



## piyush1132003

saz82 said:


> I dont know about verification but I called them on Friday and was told there is nothing pending from our side to submit anx the application is undergoing routine checks. The status is assessment in progress since 2 june. We applied on 26 March. I am getting worried and seriously starting to think something is wrong. What could be taking so long?


The same answer I am getting since may onwards and I called up already more than 4 times.
I lodged 3rd march and submitted pcc and medical on 9th may as requested by them.
This is happenening when I stayed more than a year in Oz and submitted all statements and tax related documets.
So, even in case, if they initiate so called routine checks which is happeneing for most of march applicant people....expect delay, and one can only predict those delays be july end or august start...and may be sept start.

And unfortunately, they are directly contacting HR and not managers which in turn harming current prospectus in current company for few ones like me 

None knows...except DIBP !!!

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

tsingh said:


> Got my grant today, it has been long time


Congratulations buddy..enjoy the moment


----------



## andrew64

tsingh said:


> Got my grant today, it has been long time


congrats bro , can you share your timeline. did you call them


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

tsingh said:


> Got my grant today, it has been long time


Why are you saying long time?
Infact you are one of the luckiest guy to have got it under 60 days


----------



## piyush1132003

tsingh said:


> Got my grant today, it has been long time


Cngrts Mate, lucky you.
Got within 60 days 

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## saz82

My husband has only two employers and they were not contacted for verification. Maybe verification is not done for all applicants?



piyush1132003 said:


> The same answer I am getting since may onwards and I called up already more than 4 times.
> I lodged 3rd march and submitted pcc and medical on 9th may as requested by them.
> This is happenening when I stayed more than a year in Oz and submitted all statements and tax related documets.
> So, even in case, if they initiate so called routine checks which is happeneing for most of march applicant people....expect delay, and one can only predict those delays be july end or august start...and may be sept start.
> 
> And unfortunately, they are directly contacting HR and not managers which in turn harming current prospectus in current company for few ones like me
> 
> None knows...except DIBP !!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## varundev

tsingh said:


> Got my grant today, it has been long time


Congratulations Mate


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

saz82 said:


> My husband has only two employers and they were not contacted for verification. Maybe verification is not done for all applicants?


Hi saz

Verification could be of employment,education,language or security 
I lodged on 25 march and have not received any verification call to me or my employer so we could be under other checks mentioned above (though security checks very rare)
If not for verification, you could have got your grant until now as your case has already crossed 90 days timeline


----------



## piyush1132003

saz82 said:


> My husband has only two employers and they were not contacted for verification. Maybe verification is not done for all applicants?


May be or may not be.

My employer was contacted after three and a half month I lodged Visa.
Before that, I also thought so.

Though I am not sure whether they contact only current or all previous employer.

In my case, I am aware about only my current one.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## andrew64

piyush1132003 said:


> Cngrts Mate, lucky you.
> Got within 60 days
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


piyush did you front load all documents including form 80


----------



## mdesilva

Hi guys,

Is it necessary to show occupation in salary slips ?


----------



## piyush1132003

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hi saz
> 
> Verification could be of employment,education,language or security
> I lodged on 25 march and have not received any verification call to me or my employer so we could be under other checks mentioned above (though security checks very rare)
> If not for verification, you could have got your grant until now as you case has already crossed 90 days timeline


Yup...thats true !!!

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## piyush1132003

andrew64 said:


> piyush did you front load all documents including form 80


Yup, everything !!!

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## tsingh

andrew64 said:


> congrats bro , can you share your timeline. did you call them


thanks bro, I called them today morning, they told me no CO yet, later they requested PCC I provided them and called again


----------



## tsingh

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Why are you saying long time?
> Infact you are one of the luckiest guy to have got it under 60 days


bro long time means, I had my ACS done early 2014 then couldnt get IELTS for a year, finally after ACS it took me 1.5 years to get grant


----------



## saz82

Thanks for that. Do they usually tell you if they are conducting security checks so that you're aware that it may take longer than 90 days? All they told me was routine checks but I read on other threads that they advised some applicants their applications were under security check (some of these cases went on for over a year before receiving a grant).



singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hi saz
> 
> Verification could be of employment,education,language or security
> I lodged on 25 march and have not received any verification call to me or my employer so we could be under other checks mentioned above (though security checks very rare)
> If not for verification, you could have got your grant until now as your case has already crossed 90 days timeline


----------



## piyush1132003

saz82 said:


> Thanks for that. Do they usually tell you if they are conducting security checks so that you're aware that it may take longer than 90 days? All they told me was routine checks but I read on other threads that they advised some applicants their applications were under security check (some of these cases went on for over a year before receiving a grant).


Saz,
No , they don't tell specifically.
In case of other user ramesh, they told him...but not in everyones case.
They simply say application is still in progress and may take more time and they wont be able to tell any timeframe as this point.
If you did not get your grant within 90 days, assume something is going on.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

saz82 said:


> Thanks for that. Do they usually tell you if they are conducting security checks so that you're aware that it may take longer than 90 days? All they told me was routine checks but I read on other threads that they advised some applicants their applications were under security check (some of these cases went on for over a year before receiving a grant).


Yes this is why I told you Security checks are very rare
I believe they do tell you if it is security check as it takes long time to complete...If you are told routine checks then it may take 1 or 2 months though it is only prediction..exact timeline only DIBP knows


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

tsingh said:


> bro long time means, I had my ACS done early 2014 then couldnt get IELTS for a year, finally after ACS it took me 1.5 years to get grant


Oh ok
I think god compensated you for all the time lost in ielts by giving grant under 60days


----------



## piyush1132003

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Oh ok
> I think god compensated you for all the time lost in ielts by giving grant under 60days


I wish it be happen in everyone's case 

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## andrew64

tsingh said:


> bro long time means, I had my ACS done early 2014 then couldnt get IELTS for a year, finally after ACS it took me 1.5 years to get grant


if you have done acs in 2014 means did they request latest reference letters when processing application ?


----------



## jango28

136 days..


----------



## tsingh

andrew64 said:


> if you have done acs in 2014 means did they request latest reference letters when processing application ?


I got my skill assess based on my Australian Qualification, so no references needed


----------



## gagandeep2900

hi

Me too got same reply. 

Applied : 18th March 



saz82 said:


> I dont know about verification but I called them on Friday and was told there is nothing pending from our side to submit anx the application is undergoing routine checks. The status is assessment in progress since 2 june. We applied on 26 March. I am getting worried and seriously starting to think something is wrong. What could be taking so long?


----------



## varundev

gagandeep2900 said:


> hi
> 
> Me too got same reply.
> 
> Applied : 18th March


Hmmmmm


----------



## msgforsunil

---Deleted--


----------



## msgforsunil

mdesilva said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is it necessary to show occupation in salary slips ?


Yes, please show when its possible. Extract from Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist below

*Skilled employment: *
evidence of working full-time in skilled employment in the 10 years before you were invited to apply, such as:
employment references
contracts, pay slips, tax returns, group certificates
evidence that you have been self-employed
any other documents that you provided to the relevant assessing authority to obtain your skills assessment, including any documents relating to your employment history.


----------



## msgforsunil

tsingh said:


> I applied on 21 may
> Today i called them in morning and they told me no CO yet, later they asked for PCC, after uploading i called them and received grant in 15 mins


Pretty fast closure, all in the same day.(CO assignment->CO Review(asking for more docs)->Submitting Docs(PCC)->Grant)

Lucky you.  

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

*CO asked for remuneration evidence*

CO contacted me today and asked for following:
Evidence of employment -
Please provide evidence of remuneration to support your claims of employment.

I applied through agent and provided all my employment documents while applying for visa.

Kindly guide if some else has been asked for such information.

Thanks


----------



## Maezel

I think they mean payslips, tax returns, bank statements or something like that.


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

I already submitted payslips and bank statements. Tax returns were available only for 4 years out of 7 years of my experience. I submitted that too.


----------



## vixiv

Hi Rakesh,

Check with agent, generally they do not upload all documents as it is a norm to not provide uncalled for docs in beginning. Too much of info is also not good.. Check with them and ask them to send it to them.


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

vixiv said:


> Hi Rakesh,
> 
> Check with agent, generally they do not upload all documents as it is a norm to not provide uncalled for docs in beginning. Too much of info is also not good.. Check with them and ask them to send it to them.


Hey thanks. I am going to call my agent now.


----------



## najamgk

sahil1604 said:


> Hi Keeda...
> Yes I am worried for the same.. checked SPAM , checked correspondence .. nothing anywhere..
> 
> status changed today to finalized...
> 
> Previously there was some concern raised by Brisbane team.. regarding verification for my first org ..on 1 st June .. -- this was a small org.. and they did not maintained the records correctly ... My only concern is that .. though I replied them informing abut the issue... Lets c what happens... :juggle::confused2:


Have you called them? What is update for you?


----------



## kumarnram

Hi Rakesh.
When did you lodge your visa? Did the CO call you asking for further evidence? How did you know when a CO was allocated?

Regards,
Ram



Rakesh Parmar said:


> Hey thanks. I am going to call my agent now.


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

kumarnram said:


> Hi Rakesh.
> When did you lodge your visa? Did the CO call you asking for further evidence? How did you know when a CO was allocated?
> 
> Regards,
> Ram


I lodged on 12th May 2015. CO mailed the requirement to my agent who forwarded me the same.


----------



## sahilsharma

134 for me... 




jango28 said:


> 136 days..


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Today two persons (including one foreigner) visited my organization for document verification and also enquired about my roles and responsibilities.
I have already resigned so my HOD called and informed me about this verification and also told that he fully cooperated with those officials and they seemed satisfied 
Very scary scenario for me...lets see how it goes


----------



## andrew64

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Today two persons (including one foreigner) visited my organization for document verification and also enquired about my roles and responsibilities.
> I have already resigned so my HOD called and informed me about this verification and also told that he fully cooperated with those officials and they seemed satisfied
> Very scary scenario for me...lets see how it goes


how points you have claimed for work experience buddy


----------



## tusharbapu87

Rakesh Parmar said:


> kumarnram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rakesh.
> When did you lodge your visa? Did the CO call you asking for further evidence? How did you know when a CO was allocated?
> 
> Regards,
> Ram
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged on 12th May 2015. CO mailed the requirement to my agent who forwarded me the same.
Click to expand...

Rakesh. I also lodge my file on 12 may all documents uploaded. Waiting for grant.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

andrew64 said:


> how points you have claimed for work experience buddy


10 points for work experience
I had 7 years of experience in same company


----------



## tusharbapu87

singh_gurinderjit said:


> andrew64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how points you have claimed for work experience buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 10 points for work experience
> I had 7 years of experience in same company
Click to expand...

What they check usually at office?
Do they check documents like offer letter, payslip, etc. At office


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

tusharbapu87 said:


> What they check usually at office?
> Do they check documents like offer letter, payslip, etc. At office


They usually check dates of employment documents and enquire about your roles and responsibilities as mentioned in your letter


----------



## Singh2481

Hi, 
I am one of the march applicants. Lodged my visa on 24th, still counting days... its been 110 days.. dont know what to do. should i go ahead for and make a call to DIBP or wait for this month.

Thanks


----------



## Singh2481

singh_gurinderjit said:


> They usually check dates of employment documents and enquire about your roles and responsibilities as mentioned in your letter


we are in the same boat Gurinder.......
Hope we get our grants soon.


----------



## Mandyrippu

Hello folks 
Just wondring if there is any difference in processing timings for offshore applicants than onshore ....is it less in case of onshore applicants ??:grin:
Kind regards 
Mandy


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Mandyrippu said:


> Hello folks
> Just wondring if there is any difference in processing timings for offshore applicants than onshore ....is it less in case of onshore applicants ??:grin:
> Kind regards
> Mandy


Nothing of that sort buddy..it depends on case to case irrespective of location


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Singh2481 said:


> Hi,
> I am one of the march applicants. Lodged my visa on 24th, still counting days... its been 110 days.. dont know what to do. should i go ahead for and make a call to DIBP or wait for this month.
> 
> Thanks


As your case is 110 days old so I am sure your application must be under some routine checks but still there is no harm calling DIBP to enquire about status of your application


----------



## tsingh

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my grant today, it has been long time
Click to expand...

Thanks jeet, we really appreciate your help, you are amazing, i wish you get grant asap, goodluck bro


----------



## SetFree

tsingh said:


> Got my grant today, it has been long time


Congrats! You have definitely earned it!


----------



## KP003

Singh2481 said:


> Hi,
> I am one of the march applicants. Lodged my visa on 24th, still counting days... its been 110 days.. dont know what to do. should i go ahead for and make a call to DIBP or wait for this month.
> 
> Thanks


Even i lodged my application on 1st of April and still playing the waiting game! I doubt the calling will help as i had tried calling twice, and they said they dont require anything from my end but i will have to wait until the decision is made! 
But there is nothing wrong in trying to call once to make sure they dont need anything else.


----------



## Telldell

Is there any way we can check, if the DOC has submitted health documents or not, not able to find it in IMMI account


----------



## ice_cool

Telldell said:


> Is there any way we can check, if the DOC has submitted health documents or not, not able to find it in IMMI account


Check in e-medi client. There you will be able to l9gin with hap id, date of birth and i guess ppt number. Download your pdf and if the report is submitted, there will be one clause that on which date it was submitted to DIBP.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Who picks the calls made to 61731367000, is it CO or the Helpdesk?*

Any idea, do we talk directly to the CO on making calls to 61731367000 or is it helpdesk?

If we are talking directly to the CO, then can you please justify the same by quoting your experience or instance.

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

tusharbapu87 said:


> Rakesh. I also lodge my file on 12 may all documents uploaded. Waiting for grant.


Hopefully you will get a grant within a week if there is no additional requirement.


----------



## oz_knightrider

When we lodge a visa application from onshore I believe we get a Bridging Visa A.
Wondering what all restrictions it has? eg work limitation, no study etc


----------



## tsingh

oz_knightrider said:


> When we lodge a visa application from onshore I believe we get a Bridging Visa A.
> Wondering what all restrictions it has? eg work limitation, no study etc


Well mate, when you get BVA, BVA is not in effect until your current visa expires. And, you can work full time and study full time once it is in effect. Only limitation is No Travel overseas, but if you really need to you can apply for BVB. PS, enroll in medicare once you pay application fees


----------



## oz_knightrider

tsingh said:


> Well mate, when you get BVA, BVA is not in effect until your current visa expires. And, you can work full time and study full time once it is in effect. Only limitation is No Travel overseas, but if you really need to you can apply for BVB. PS, enroll in medicare once you pay application fees


Thanks for your reply.
I am on a visitor visa. Not sure if it carries the same restriction over to BVA


----------



## KP003

msgforsunil said:


> Any idea, do we talk directly to the CO on making calls to 61731367000 or is it helpdesk?
> 
> If we are talking directly to the CO, then can you please justify the same by quoting your experience or instance.
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


Hi Sunil,

I think this call goes to the helpdesk people and not the CO's. When i called they said, "there is no update on your case from the CO and hence you need to wait". So i guess they just give you the status update. 

But i may be wrong too since some people claim that they got the grants after calling them. :confused2:


----------



## kumarnram

Hello Guys.

I finally received my grant mail this morning. It was lying there in my inbox with the attachment. Exactly 50 days since we had lodged our application.

I thank one and all from this forum for all their help in helping with my queries. A special thanks to Jeetan.

Regards,
Ram


----------



## mahi31

Congrats lucky man...  QUOTE=kumarnram;7671410]Hello Guys.

I finally received my grant mail this morning. It was lying there in my inbox with the attachment. Exactly 50 days since we had lodged our application.

I thank one and all from this forum for all their help in helping with my queries. A special thanks to Jeetan.

Regards,
Ram[/QUOTE]


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

kumarnram said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> I finally received my grant mail this morning. It was lying there in my inbox with the attachment. Exactly 50 days since we had lodged our application.
> 
> I thank one and all from this forum for all their help in helping with my queries. A special thanks to Jeetan.
> 
> Regards,
> Ram


congratulations mate...... 

you applied for 189 or 190?
you are onshore or offshore?
Please reply


----------



## kumarnram

Thanks Najamuddin.
189 visa and off-shore applicant.



mhdnajamuddin said:


> congratulations mate......
> 
> you applied for 189 or 190?
> you are onshore or offshore?
> Please reply


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

kumarnram said:


> Thanks Najamuddin.
> 189 visa and off-shore applicant.


thanks for the reply. another question is did you claim points for work experience?


----------



## Yasheshi

Hello all,

I have been asked to do medical on 21st June. I have done my medial on 6th July and I can see that Medical examination has been submitted to DIBP on 7th July. In immi account it is still showing information requested on 1st page. I have attached medical history information sheet. Should I click on "request complete" button to confirm that I have submitted and its ready for assessment or should I call them and check that do they need any more documents? I am anxious as it will be almost a month after my CO has been allocated

Thanks


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

kumarnram said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> I finally received my grant mail this morning. It was lying there in my inbox with the attachment. Exactly 50 days since we had lodged our application.
> 
> I thank one and all from this forum for all their help in helping with my queries. A special thanks to Jeetan.
> 
> Regards,
> Ram


Congrats kumar...pretty fast bro


----------



## andrew64

kumarnram said:


> Thanks Najamuddin.
> 189 visa and off-shore applicant.


Awesome congrats buddy , did you front load form80/1221


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Yasheshi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been asked to do medical on 21st June. I have done my medial on 6th July and I can see that Medical examination has been submitted to DIBP on 7th July. In immi account it is still showing information requested on 1st page. I have attached medical history information sheet. Should I click on "request complete" button to confirm that I have submitted and its ready for assessment or should I call them and check that do they need any more documents? I am anxious as it will be almost a month after my CO has been allocated
> 
> Thanks


If CO requested only Medicals and you have completed and uploaded your results then you should click "Request complete" button and should call afterwards to verify if it has been received


----------



## varundev

kumarnram said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> I finally received my grant mail this morning. It was lying there in my inbox with the attachment. Exactly 50 days since we had lodged our application.
> 
> I thank one and all from this forum for all their help in helping with my queries. A special thanks to Jeetan.
> 
> Regards,
> Ram


Congrats Mate


----------



## kumarnram

Yes Andrew I did front load all docs.



andrew64 said:


> Awesome congrats buddy , did you front load form80/1221


----------



## mmauk11

Dont mean to be spreading negative vibe. I got my grant earlier this month and have been very excited. 

But keep seeing news of possible recession that Australia might be having in 2016. For those who have applied, as long as you have claimed legit points, its a matter of time you get your grant. 

For some, now that we got our grants, its been dilemma because of that news. Any thoughts, guys?


----------



## JK684

mmauk11 said:


> Dont mean to be spreading negative vibe. I got my grant earlier this month and have been very excited.
> 
> But keep seeing news of possible recession that Australia might be having in 2016. For those who have applied, as long as you have claimed legit points, its a matter of time you get your grant.
> 
> For some, now that we got our grants, its been dilemma because of that news. Any thoughts, guys?



Can you please post the link for this news (about recession) ? Thanks.


----------



## atmahesh

mmauk11 said:


> Dont mean to be spreading negative vibe. I got my grant earlier this month and have been very excited.
> 
> But keep seeing news of possible recession that Australia might be having in 2016. For those who have applied, as long as you have claimed legit points, its a matter of time you get your grant.
> 
> For some, now that we got our grants, its been dilemma because of that news. Any thoughts, guys?


Please post your query on new thread. That would highlight your question.


----------



## tsingh

oz_knightrider said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I am on a visitor visa. Not sure if it carries the same restriction over to BVA


it will definitely carry same restrictions, do you have No further stay on visitor visa?


----------



## Telldell

kumarnram said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> I finally received my grant mail this morning. It was lying there in my inbox with the attachment. Exactly 50 days since we had lodged our application.
> 
> I thank one and all from this forum for all their help in helping with my queries. A special thanks to Jeetan.
> 
> Regards,
> Ram


Conguralations, I have lodged visa on 23 may , waiting for grang :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

I have lodged visa on 22 may and waiting for grant.


----------



## oz_knightrider

tsingh said:


> it will definitely carry same restrictions, do you have No further stay on visitor visa?


no it doesnt


----------



## kamy58

kumarnram said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> I finally received my grant mail this morning. It was lying there in my inbox with the attachment. Exactly 50 days since we had lodged our application.
> 
> I thank one and all from this forum for all their help in helping with my queries. A special thanks to Jeetan.
> 
> Regards,
> Ram


COngratulations


----------



## mmauk11

JK684 said:


> Can you please post the link for this news (about recession) ? Thanks.


You can actually google it 
The news are from quite reliable news agency 
Anyway fortune favours the brave
I am moving no matter what


----------



## summi

Hi Guys,

I need an advise from you..

In my immi account > Get health details: I am getting below message. But i have already done my medicals on 23 March,but it was in recommended state till 23 June, then same day i called DIBP and they updated the medical status from "Recommended" to "Received". But today when i checked my immi account i am getting below message while checking health details.

____________________________________________________________________________
Health requirement – examinations required
This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.
Organise your health examinations
.
Help on Organise your health examinations
Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused.
____________________________________________________________________________

Please advise what to do. Even my application status is still "Application Received" and CO allocated till date.


----------



## msgforsunil

summi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need an advise from you..
> 
> In my immi account > Get health details: I am getting below message. But i have already done my medicals on 23 March,but it was in recommended state till 23 June, then same day i called DIBP and they updated the medical status from "Recommended" to "Received". But today when i checked my immi account i am getting below message while checking health details.
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> Health requirement – examinations required
> This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.
> Organise your health examinations
> .
> Help on Organise your health examinations
> Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
> Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused.
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Please advise what to do. Even my application status is still "Application Received" and CO allocated till date.


Please check the status at https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## timberlake

Got grant today within 2 hrs of calling +61731367000. Strangely, the name of visa processing offer whose name is on the letter is different from CO who contacted initially for more documents. 

Thanks all for your help.


----------



## sahilsharma

congratulations timberlake.
What was the response from the dept when you called them?




timberlake said:


> Got grant today within 2 hrs of calling +61731367000. Strangely, the name of visa processing offer whose name is on the letter is different from CO who contacted initially for more documents.
> 
> Thanks all for your help.


----------



## summi

msgforsunil said:


> Please check the status at https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Hi Sunil,

Thanks for your quick reply.

I have checked on emedical link.Its showing "Submitted" on 23 March.


----------



## armanvp

First of all, congratulations to all of those who got their grants recently!

I applied our visa on the 25th of May and the CO just contacted me yesterday requesting two documents, Form 80 and the Character Check for HK (PCC). This changed the status of our application from "Application received" to "Information requested".

I have some questions regarding the Character Check as I am based in HK and we have different procedure in obtaining this requirement. First of all, we need a request letter from the DIBP for us to request the PCC. Fortunately, the CO gave this to us right away upon his first correspondence. So now that we have applied this PCC in HK Police, they said they will send the PCC directly to the CO in Australia and we will not have a copy of it.

So here are my questions:

1. How will I know if the CO has received it, additionally, how will I know when to press the "Request Complete" button in the ImmiAccount to inform the CO that it is ready for assessment again. My assumption is the "Character, Evidence of" status will changed from "Requested" to "Received" when he received it. Anybody had this case?

2. Based on other cases where additional info were requested, how long does it usually takes to finalize the case from the day you inform the CO (thru the "Request Complete" button) to the decision day?

Thank you!


----------



## Appi

Yayyy  !! Got the much awaited VISA GRANT  !! 
Thanks to all the members in this forum, helped a lot in getting the Visa !! 
A Big task of searching a job and settling there lies ahead !! 
Well, would like to mention here that do collect proper information about the Visa you are applying. Can hire an agent but you definitely need to follow up with them. PATIENCE is the key factor !! The process certainly takes time !!
All the best  !!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for your kind words and wishes!!!






tsingh said:


> Thanks jeet, we really appreciate your help, you are amazing, i wish you get grant asap, goodluck bro


----------



## timberlake

sahilsharma said:


> congratulations timberlake.
> What was the response from the dept when you called them?


The kind lady mentioned that unfortunately the documents I uploaded haven't been reviewed and that she would revert by today .


----------



## headache

*Grant(ed)*

Hello people,

I got the grant today morning (15 June). I had applied via an agent.

I am one of the March people who are still awaiting their grants. I had lodged on March 30th, but the process was started last year June, with ACS. Following is my TL:

Application lodged: March 30
CO assigned: May 18 - CO asked for PCC, Medical and Evidence of English for my wife. Everything was done submitted by 1st June.

Agent confirmed the grant today.

In my opinion, it is impossible for us to guess what is going on and we certainly can do nothing to push this process (and we should not). They have a process, each case is different and timelines can be unpredictable. My only unasked-for advice will be to please be patient.

Last and not the least - I think this is a great forum and I would like to thank everyone here. I had my anxious moments and this forum gave me hope. 

I hope things speed up for those who are awaiting their visas. :fingerscrossed:

Godspeed! :yo:


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

headache said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I got the grant today morning (15 June). I had applied via an agent.
> 
> I am one of the March people who are still awaiting their grants. I had lodged on March 30th, but the process was started last year June, with ACS. Following is my TL:
> 
> Application lodged: March 30
> CO assigned: May 18 - CO asked for PCC, Medical and Evidence of English for my wife. Everything was done submitted by 1st June.
> 
> Agent confirmed the grant today.
> 
> In my opinion, it is impossible for us to guess what is going on and we certainly can do nothing to push this process (and we should not). They have a process, each case is different and timelines can be unpredictable. My only unasked-for advice will be to please be patient.
> 
> Last and not the least - I think this is a great forum and I would like to thank everyone here. I had my anxious moments and this forum gave me hope.
> 
> I hope things speed up for those who are awaiting their visas. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Godspeed! :yo:


congratulations mate


----------



## r_alaa82

sahil1604 said:


> r_alaa82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> I am trying to send email to Adelaide.gsm.team1, i just keep getting failed delivery notification, it seems that the domain name is no longer active,
> 
> can any one help me out on how to contact them. i was requested to do the medical test, I did them one week back and all are cleared , i clicked on the request completed, the status changed to assessment in progress ,
> for how long i should wait? does it help if you contact them by email or phone? what do you think guys.?
> 
> 
> 
> you may contact thewm by -
> [email protected]
> 0061731367000
> 
> -- you may send an email or phone.. both will be fine in your case.
Click to expand...


Is it okay to call brisbane while my case assigned to adelaide?


----------



## r_alaa82

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timberlake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got grant today within 2 hrs of calling +61731367000. Strangely, the name of visa processing offer whose name is on the letter is different from CO who contacted initially for more documents.
> 
> Thanks all for your help.
Click to expand...

Congratulations. 

Which office this numer for? Can i contact them as my application assignef to adeliade team 1?


----------



## saz82

Congrats 😊



headache said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I got the grant today morning (15 June). I had applied via an agent.
> 
> I am one of the March people who are still awaiting their grants. I had lodged on March 30th, but the process was started last year June, with ACS. Following is my TL:
> 
> Application lodged: March 30
> CO assigned: May 18 - CO asked for PCC, Medical and Evidence of English for my wife. Everything was done submitted by 1st June.
> 
> Agent confirmed the grant today.
> 
> In my opinion, it is impossible for us to guess what is going on and we certainly can do nothing to push this process (and we should not). They have a process, each case is different and timelines can be unpredictable. My only unasked-for advice will be to please be patient.
> 
> Last and not the least - I think this is a great forum and I would like to thank everyone here. I had my anxious moments and this forum gave me hope.
> 
> I hope things speed up for those who are awaiting their visas. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Godspeed! :yo:


----------



## Hot Shot 46

By the grace of LORD, I had my grant received on the 2nd of July 2015. Thank you very much to everyone on this forum, you guys are incredible. I must say that it wouldnt be this quick without your help!! Sorry for notifying the family late...lol. Got the grant 2 hours after calling the brisbane number. It was a DG!! Same guy who responded to my call was the grant issuing officer. Any1 leaving towards the end of this month to Sydney can freely PM me as I will be leaving then.
General Accountant lodged EOI 10th april 60points,
Meds n PCC's April 15. Direct Grant 2july. Cheers guys and goodluck to everyone.


----------



## Telldell

timberlake said:


> Got grant today within 2 hrs of calling +61731367000. Strangely, the name of visa processing offer whose name is on the letter is different from CO who contacted initially for more documents.
> 
> Thanks all for your help.


I called DIBP today and she said my application is not assessed yet, Visa lodged on 23 may, When you called did they say same?


----------



## r_alaa82

Hi guys
After i submitted all the required documents the first officer requested which was medical test. I waited 7 days after the medical result was uploaded and cleared then i decided to call them as i have seen many have called and received the grant shortly. The lady who answered the call told me everything seems fine i will try to finalise the application and you should hear from us by today.i thought she would give me a grant. 1 hour later i received an email requesting more information "character assessment " which i beleive form 80.
How often does this happen that they request more information than what initially been requested? Why didnt they request this the first time? I really dont feel comfortable and regret that i made the call.
Have anyone went through same situation?


----------



## Archana.r

*Visa grant!*

Hello everybody!

I was informed when I called that I have been granted VISA this morning. I am waiting for my agent to send me the grant letter. Thank you all for the support. It has been an amazing journey. Extremely excited.


----------



## KP003

Hot Shot 46 said:


> By the grace of LORD, I had my grant received on the 2nd of July 2015. Thank you very much to everyone on this forum, you guys are incredible. I must say that it wouldnt be this quick without your help!! Sorry for notifying the family late...lol. Got the grant 2 hours after calling the brisbane number. It was a DG!! Same guy who responded to my call was the grant issuing officer. Any1 leaving towards the end of this month to Sydney can freely PM me as I will be leaving then.
> General Accountant lodged EOI 10th april 60points,
> Meds n PCC's April 15. Direct Grant 2july. Cheers guys and goodluck to everyone.


Congrats mate! what is the number you used to call Brisbane team ?


----------



## msgforsunil

Hot Shot 46 said:


> By the grace of LORD, I had my grant received on the 2nd of July 2015. Thank you very much to everyone on this forum, you guys are incredible. I must say that it wouldnt be this quick without your help!! Sorry for notifying the family late...lol. Got the grant 2 hours after calling the brisbane number. It was a DG!! Same guy who responded to my call was the grant issuing officer. Any1 leaving towards the end of this month to Sydney can freely PM me as I will be leaving then.
> General Accountant lodged EOI 10th april 60points,
> Meds n PCC's April 15. Direct Grant 2july. Cheers guys and goodluck to everyone.


Congratulations!!!

Interesting to know the below from you. Catch 22 situation. Essentially, we are taking the CO's time, whenever we try to contact them and would slow the processing of the Visa applications. If we don't call, sometimes there may be delays in getting the grant.


Same guy who responded to my call was the grant issuing officer.


----------



## cloudsec

r_alaa82 said:


> Is it okay to call brisbane while my case assigned to adelaide?


How can I know which team (Brisbane, Adelaide) has my application? I have submitted my application via agent but I created a DIBP account and imported it to know the status. What is the way to find which team is working on my application? I am not contacted by CO. Application status is "Application Received". Other details are in my signature




189 | 263111 | ACS - 16/04/2015 | ACS +ve result on 27/04/2015 | IELTS - 7.5 overall (L8 S7.0 R7 W7.5) | 65 points EOI Lodged - 05/05/2015 189 invite received - 8/5/2015 | Visa application - 05/06/2015 | Medical & PCC Uploaded 19/06/2015 | Grant  Soon  

List of Job Recruiters in Australia

https://docs.google.com/document/d/13FZZIQusCHj45mIutsSB3SkTZen0cO1Bklb9fh58R8o/edit?pli=1


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

cloudsec said:


> How can I know which team (Brisbane, Adelaide) has my application? I have submitted my application via agent but I created a DIBP account and imported it to know the status. What is the way to find which team is working on my application? I am not contacted by CO. Application status is "Application Received". Other details are in my signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 189 | 263111 | ACS - 16/04/2015 | ACS +ve result on 27/04/2015 | IELTS - 7.5 overall (L8 S7.0 R7 W7.5) | 65 points EOI Lodged - 05/05/2015 189 invite received - 8/5/2015 | Visa application - 05/06/2015 | Medical & PCC Uploaded 19/06/2015 | Grant  Soon
> 
> List of Job Recruiters in Australia
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/13FZZIQusCHj45mIutsSB3SkTZen0cO1Bklb9fh58R8o/edit?pli=1


Brother I applied on 22/05 and no movement on my app and you are talking about 05/06.


----------



## saz82

Hi alaa.

When did u apply? And no dont worry your call only made them speed up requesting whatever docs they needed extra from you. They requested form 80 from us without us calling, it's standard procedure for some applications depending on nationality, your travel history, etc. So them requesting form 80 is not punishment because you called. 😊 If anything, your call gave them a nudge to see what else is missing and ask for it. Dont worry. Also, if 90 days havent passed since you applied, dont call them, just wait to hit the 90 days mark then call.

All the best.



r_alaa82 said:


> Hi guys
> After i submitted all the required documents the first officer requested which was medical test. I waited 7 days after the medical result was uploaded and cleared then i decided to call them as i have seen many have called and received the grant shortly. The lady who answered the call told me everything seems fine i will try to finalise the application and you should hear from us by today.i thought she would give me a grant. 1 hour later i received an email requesting more information "character assessment " which i beleive form 80.
> How often does this happen that they request more information than what initially been requested? Why didnt they request this the first time? I really dont feel comfortable and regret that i made the call.
> Have anyone went through same situation?


----------



## mahi31

Great congrats dear.

Is this direct Grant ?


headache said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I got the grant today morning (15 June). I had applied via an agent.
> 
> I am one of the March people who are still awaiting their grants. I had lodged on March 30th, but the process was started last year June, with ACS. Following is my TL:
> 
> Application lodged: March 30
> CO assigned: May 18 - CO asked for PCC, Medical and Evidence of English for my wife. Everything was done submitted by 1st June.
> 
> Agent confirmed the grant today.
> 
> In my opinion, it is impossible for us to guess what is going on and we certainly can do nothing to push this process (and we should not). They have a process, each case is different and timelines can be unpredictable. My only unasked-for advice will be to please be patient.
> 
> Last and not the least - I think this is a great forum and I would like to thank everyone here. I had my anxious moments and this forum gave me hope.
> 
> I hope things speed up for those who are awaiting their visas. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Godspeed! :yo:


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

Call up the number.
A young chap picked the phone. He asked me when did I lodged the application. 
When I said I did so on 30 May, he said they are not been taken up for processing and may be taken up next week.
Asked me to checked the dates on border.gov.au

Guess they have got the trick that people are calling up and getting their grants. So have stopped even asking the TRN number now.

So my wait continues.


----------



## Mandyrippu

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Call up the number.
> A young chap picked the phone. He asked me when did I lodged the application.
> When I said I did so on 30 May, he said they are not been taken up for processing and may be taken up next week.
> Asked me to checked the dates on border.gov.au
> 
> Guess they have got the trick that people are calling up and getting their grants. So have stopped even asking the TRN number now.
> 
> So my wait continues.


Which number did you call on .....I applied on 23 rd may no communication yet 
Regards Mandy


----------



## mahi31

Hi,

Are they mentioned on website which months visa is currently in process? As they asked you to visit the website. If yes please share the link.



ThunderDownUnder said:


> Call up the number.
> A young chap picked the phone. He asked me when did I lodged the application.
> When I said I did so on 30 May, he said they are not been taken up for processing and may be taken up next week.
> Asked me to checked the dates on border.gov.au
> 
> Guess they have got the trick that people are calling up and getting their grants. So have stopped even asking the TRN number now.
> 
> So my wait continues.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

mahi31 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are they mentioned on website which months visa is currently in process? As they asked you to visit the website. If yes please share the link.


Here is the link for isa allocation dates it was last updated on 1st July. Post that there has been no update on this page.

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## cloudsec

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Brother I applied on 22/05 and no movement on my app and you are talking about 05/06.


Hey... Just wanted to know what is the trigger (or if there exist a way) to find out my case is with team.


----------



## KeeDa

sahil1604 said:


> Hi Keeda...
> Yes I am worried for the same.. checked SPAM , checked correspondence .. nothing anywhere..
> 
> status changed today to finalized...
> 
> Previously there was some concern raised by Brisbane team.. regarding verification for my first org ..on 1 st June .. -- this was a small org.. and they did not maintained the records correctly ... My only concern is that .. though I replied them informing abut the issue... Lets c what happens... :juggle::confused2:


Hi Sahil,

Did you call them?


----------



## nasmiya

I have submitted EOI with 60 points on 18/06/15 for 189 visa ANEZSCO CODE 254412, Iwould like to know whether there is any chance to get invited in next round?


----------



## varundev

headache said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I got the grant today morning (15 June). I had applied via an agent.
> 
> I am one of the March people who are still awaiting their grants. I had lodged on March 30th, but the process was started last year June, with ACS. Following is my TL:
> 
> Application lodged: March 30
> CO assigned: May 18 - CO asked for PCC, Medical and Evidence of English for my wife. Everything was done submitted by 1st June.
> 
> Agent confirmed the grant today.
> 
> In my opinion, it is impossible for us to guess what is going on and we certainly can do nothing to push this process (and we should not). They have a process, each case is different and timelines can be unpredictable. My only unasked-for advice will be to please be patient.
> 
> Last and not the least - I think this is a great forum and I would like to thank everyone here. I had my anxious moments and this forum gave me hope.
> 
> I hope things speed up for those who are awaiting their visas. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Godspeed! :yo:




Congrats Buddy....


----------



## varundev

KeeDa said:


> Hi Sahil,
> 
> Did you call them?


Are you offshore applicant?

Are you allocated CO ?


----------



## najamgk

Got Direct grant today 16/07/2015


----------



## atmahesh

najamgk said:


> Got Direct grant today 16/07/2015


Congratulations


----------



## r_alaa82

saz82 said:


> Hi alaa.
> 
> When did u apply? And no dont worry your call only made them speed up requesting whatever docs they needed extra from you. They requested form 80 from us without us calling, it's standard procedure for some applications depending on nationality, your travel history, etc. So them requesting form 80 is not punishment because you called. 😊 If anything, your call gave them a nudge to see what else is missing and ask for it. Dont worry. Also, if 90 days havent passed since you applied, dont call them, just wait to hit the 90 days mark then call.
> 
> All the best.


Visa 189 | ANZSCO_Code: 221111 Accountant (General) | ACA: 27-Feb-15, Positive | IELTS: 16-APRIL14 L7.5,L7.5, W7, R7.5, S7|EOI Submitted : 28 Feb 2015 (60 Points) | Invite:10th April| Visa Lodged 16th April| CO contact:8th June| Medical:2nd /July | PCC:All during May | Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ruva

*Visa Grant*

Hie All

Finally got my grant today after quite a long wait. Thank you all forum members, i have benefited much from the questions and answers posted by members. I called this morning around 2a.m CAT +61731367000 and the guy who took my call told me my application was still being processed. And barely 10 minutes later, the grants for me n my family were in my inbox. I thank God the Almighty. My occupation code is 272511.... havent seen anyone with this one on this forum.... Applied on 25 April, CO assigned 30 June and grant 16 July.

All the best to those waiting...patience pays...:

lane::cheer2:


----------



## saz82

Congrats


----------



## jay singh

Hi last week I had onsite interview for 189 . my question is that how much time embassy takes after that to grant visa.


----------



## sukhvinder17

Is Form 47A required to be filled for Spouse too? I guess not.


----------



## varundev

najamgk said:


> Got Direct grant today 16/07/2015


Congrats Mate


----------



## varundev

Ruva said:


> Hie All
> 
> Finally got my grant today after quite a long wait. Thank you all forum members, i have benefited much from the questions and answers posted by members. I called this morning around 2a.m CAT +61731367000 and the guy who took my call told me my application was still being processed. And barely 10 minutes later, the grants for me n my family were in my inbox. I thank God the Almighty. My occupation code is 272511.... havent seen anyone with this one on this forum.... Applied on 25 April, CO assigned 30 June and grant 16 July.
> 
> All the best to those waiting...patience pays...:
> 
> lane::cheer2:


Congrats Mate


----------



## KeeDa

jay singh said:


> Hi last week I had onsite interview for 189 . my question is that how much time embassy takes after that to grant visa.


Can you elaborate a bit more? Were you called and asked to visit the Australian High Commission/ Embassy for some sort of verification?


----------



## Zimmy09

Jay singh,
Wat did they ask you there.was there any problem with your job experience verification.


----------



## varundev

jay singh said:


> Hi last week I had onsite interview for 189 . my question is that how much time embassy takes after that to grant visa.


I am not much sure but it takes 3-5 weeks for final decision according to my observation in different threads.

Btw i would like to know that when did you apply ? What questions did they ask to you ?


----------



## mahi31

Got verification call today at 11:07am. All is well.


----------



## cooldude555

mahi31 said:


> Got verification call today at 11:07am. All is well.


G'Day,

Could you please tell us what questions you were asked during the verification call and how long it lasted for?

Thanks.


----------



## saz82

Please tell us what they asked




mahi31 said:


> Got verification call today at 11:07am. All is well.


----------



## mahi31

Ya sure call duration is of 21-22 minutes. Questions everything they asked Name , Dob, job titles,duties, how you worked , visiting client side or not , education, for which visa u applied for, husband name,His jobs,Marriage date and time, how u guys met , love or arrange marriage,Projects , clients, workstations in company,Address of last 2 company's,Any baby or not,How many years passed for marriage,No baby why.., Funny,Who ever signed the documents,Also asked for PF and TDS, ... And so on...





cooldude555 said:


> G'Day,
> 
> Could you please tell us what questions you were asked during the verification call and how long it lasted for?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## cooldude555

saz82 said:


> Please tell us what they asked


Hi Saz,

Could you please tell me what all documents you submitted to support proof of employment.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cooldude555

mahi31 said:


> Ya sure call duration is of 21-22 minutes. Questions everything they asked Name , Dob, job titles,duties, how you worked , visiting client side or not , education, for which visa u applied for, husband name,His jobs,Marriage date and time, how u guys met , love or arrange marriage,Projects , clients, workstations in company,Address of last 2 company's,Any baby or not,How many years passed for marriage,No baby why.., Funny,Who ever signed the documents,Also asked for PF and TDS, ... And so on...


Thank you. This is very useful piece of information. Have you also submitted documents related to PF? If you dont mind, could you please list the documents submitted as proof of employment only?

Thanks.


----------



## mahi31

I submitted both....



cooldude555 said:


> Thank you. This is very useful piece of information. Have you also submitted documents related to PF? If you dont mind, could you please list the documents submitted as proof of employment only?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## cozmopravesh

Hi everybody here,

Me and my friend are in the process of filing our ACS for 263111.

My friend has non ICT degree ( BSc degree). Can some one please let us know how many years will be deducted from his experience?

He has total 13 yrs of experience.

Also, please let us know the years which would be deducted would count from last 10 years of experience or from total ( 13 years) years of experience.

Many thanks


----------



## HOPE21

Hi All,

I need urgent help from seniors !!!!

Actually I lodged my visa in May'2015 and after that I got my wife's passport renewed in order to include my name, as well new address and also change in her surname after marriage.

Now the problem is CO is asking for PCC with earlier name and when I approached local PSK they provided PCC with new name & passport number. And as per them they can't provide PCC with previous name as there is only change in the Surname and not the whole name. _lets say For e.g._ before marriage her name was Patricia Rice and now it is Patricia Trump.

I have filled & submitted Form 929 already for change in Name & passport details.

Mates, please guide how can I obtain PCC with the previous name ???


----------



## KeeDa

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi everybody here,
> 
> Me and my friend are in the process of filing our ACS for 263111.
> 
> My friend has non ICT degree ( BSc degree). Can some one please let us know how many years will be deducted from his experience?
> 
> He has total 13 yrs of experience.
> 
> Also, please let us know the years which would be deducted would count from last 10 years of experience or from total ( 13 years) years of experience.
> 
> Many thanks


6 years from the past 13 years of employment thus leaving him with 10 points for employment. He will have to apply by choosing RPL type assessment.


----------



## captain_hoomi

What's the verification call? is it a new thing?


----------



## saz82

Hi,

My husband is the main applicant not me but I was the one doing all the running around for paper work (since when do men do anything haha!) Are you applying with the same occupation?

We submitted experience letters, job description letters, job offer, employment contracts, salary slips, salary certificates, promotions and increment letters. We also submitted a statutory declaration detailing his duties for one of his jobs (it was a government authority and they do not give detailed job description letters) and supported it with appointment letters and to whom it may concern letters certifying his employment dates and position.

Hope this helps.



cooldude555 said:


> Hi Saz,
> 
> Could you please tell me what all documents you submitted to support proof of employment.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## saz82

Thank you so much for that. Lets hope we get our call soon.



mahi31 said:


> Ya sure call duration is of 21-22 minutes. Questions everything they asked Name , Dob, job titles,duties, how you worked , visiting client side or not , education, for which visa u applied for, husband name,His jobs,Marriage date and time, how u guys met , love or arrange marriage,Projects , clients, workstations in company,Address of last 2 company's,Any baby or not,How many years passed for marriage,No baby why.., Funny,Who ever signed the documents,Also asked for PF and TDS, ... And so on...


----------



## KeeDa

captain_hoomi said:


> What's the verification call? is it a new thing?


Nothing new. If you search, you will find threads as long back as 2013 about the verification process. Someone from the department (or from an agency appointed by the department) calls you to verify the claims that you have made- mostly regarding the employment/ work-experience claims. They might also call or email your employer/ ex-employer to verify. There are also instances where someone visits the employers office to interview either the HR or the person who provided you with the employment reference.


----------



## evangelist

HOPE21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need urgent help from seniors !!!!
> 
> Actually I lodged my visa in May'2015 and after that I got my wife's passport renewed in order to include my name, as well new address and also change in her surname after marriage.
> 
> Now the problem is CO is asking for PCC with earlier name and when I approached local PSK they provided PCC with new name & passport number. And as per them they can't provide PCC with previous name as there is only change in the Surname and not the whole name. _lets say For e.g._ before marriage her name was Patricia Rice and now it is Patricia Trump.
> 
> I have filled & submitted Form 929 already for change in Name & passport details.
> 
> Mates, please guide how can I obtain PCC with the previous name ???


If Passport office is denying it, there is not much you can do. 
one possibility- when you fill in the PCC application, there is a section for "Other Names/Maiden Names". If you fill in that, will it appear on the PCC issued?

You may have to go back to CO and explain that it is not possible to get such PCC.

In my case my wife's name was completely changed after marriage. Passport has only new name, and PCC is with new name. No questions were asked.
I had mentioned her maiden name in the visa application form and form 80, 1221.

So it doesn;t seem there is a hard and fast rule about asking for PCC with maiden name. Its about explaining to CO, i think.


----------



## evangelist

Folks-
wish to inform you that I got my visa grant today.

Few details:
Visa lodged:04-Apr-2015
CO asked for form 80,1221,CV: 18-May-2015
Provided additional docs:30-Jun-2015
Visa grant: 16-Jul-2015

No contact in between. I did not call to enquire, and there was no call made to me. I do not know if employment verification was conducted.

Not sure if the process went so smooth due to agent, or I was just lucky.

Thanks to the forum members who provided valuable inputs from time to time and comfort.

It's a very good feeling to get the grant. The next daunting task will be to secure a job and land in OZ.


----------



## Hiraman

evangelist said:


> Folks-
> wish to inform you that I got my visa grant today.
> 
> Few details:
> Visa lodged:04-Apr-2015
> CO asked for form 80,1221,CV: 18-May-2015
> Provided additional docs:30-Jun-2015
> Visa grant: 16-Jul-2015
> 
> No contact in between. I did not call to enquire, and there was no call made to me. I do not know if employment verification was conducted.
> 
> Not sure if the process went so smooth due to agent, or I was just lucky.
> 
> Thanks to the forum members who provided valuable inputs from time to time and comfort.
> 
> It's a very good feeling to get the grant. The next daunting task will be to secure a job and land in OZ.


Congrats.
Long wait huh


----------



## evangelist

Hiraman said:


> Congrats.
> Long wait huh


well, not quite. If you see, the delay was on my side for providing the additional docs (PCCs etc). CO took only about 2 weeks after that for issuing the grant.

I have nothing to complain. My ACS results came in 4 working days. Visa invite came the same day I lodged EOI.


----------



## Sarri

Hi everyone, I have been reading this thread and feel very hopeful. I have a question n hope someone can help me out here. I have submitted my 189 visa application on 30 April, CO assigned and additional doc asked on 16th June which was submitted next day. Haven't heard anything yet!!! Waiting so long is frustrating when you can see many May applicants are granted! I have used agent, is it a good idea to call the DIBP by myself? If so, which number to call for GSM Victoria?
thanks


----------



## mankush

Sarri said:


> Hi everyone, I have been reading this thread and feel very hopeful. I have a question n hope someone can help me out here. I have submitted my 189 visa application on 30 April, CO assigned and additional doc asked on 16th June which was submitted next day. Haven't heard anything yet!!! Waiting so long is frustrating when you can see many May applicants are granted! I have used agent, is it a good idea to call the DIBP by myself? If so, which number to call for GSM Victoria?
> thanks


i feel you will get a grant anytime soon, calling dibp after co has been assigned is something that i wouldn't do because of not the fear of something going wrong but, 
1. it is very rare that immigration officers get calls for cases and discuss them over the phone, i agree that this has been happening over the last few months but it is definitely not the way one should handle their applications if they have lodged their visas themselves. 

i suggest for your own mind relief, you should send an email asking if they have received everything and if anything else is needed from your end, ( this will bring your case up on his system and a reply is mostly guaranteed in 7 days)


----------



## cooldude555

saz82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband is the main applicant not me but I was the one doing all the running around for paper work (since when do men do anything haha!) Are you applying with the same occupation?
> 
> We submitted experience letters, job description letters, job offer, employment contracts, salary slips, salary certificates, promotions and increment letters. We also submitted a statutory declaration detailing his duties for one of his jobs (it was a government authority and they do not give detailed job description letters) and supported it with appointment letters and to whom it may concern letters certifying his employment dates and position.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Absolutely! Thank you for the information. 
Its the other way around in my case. My wife is the primary applicant and am running around with the paperwork 

She is applying as a Analyst Programmer (261311). We are yet to lodge the visa. So am in the process of collating all required documents.

Haven't you submitted bank statements?

All the very best with your application.

Cheers.


----------



## HOPE21

evangelist said:


> If Passport office is denying it, there is not much you can do.
> one possibility- when you fill in the PCC application, there is a section for "Other Names/Maiden Names". If you fill in that, will it appear on the PCC issued?
> 
> You may have to go back to CO and explain that it is not possible to get such PCC.
> 
> In my case my wife's name was completely changed after marriage. Passport has only new name, and PCC is with new name. No questions were asked.
> I had mentioned her maiden name in the visa application form and form 80, 1221.
> 
> So it doesn;t seem there is a hard and fast rule about asking for PCC with maiden name. Its about explaining to CO, i think.


Thanks for the revert. 

But in online PCC form there is no option of Previous/maiden name, it is there in new passport application. Actually my previous CO didn't asked for the same it is the new CO who is asking for it. I will try to explain to her, lets see what happens :fingerscrossed:.


----------



## saz82

Hi, no we aubmitted no bank work at all 




cooldude555 said:


> Absolutely! Thank you for the information.
> Its the other way around in my case. My wife is the primary applicant and am running around with the paperwork
> 
> She is applying as a Analyst Programmer (261311). We are yet to lodge the visa. So am in the process of collating all required documents.
> 
> Haven't you submitted bank statements?
> 
> All the very best with your application.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## ikrammd

:juggle:


jay singh said:


> Hi last week I had onsite interview for 189 . my question is that how much time embassy takes after that to grant visa.



Hi Mate,

Would appreciate if you could elaborate more on this experience of onsite interview.

Please share your timelines.


----------



## HopeToOz

evangelist said:


> Folks-
> wish to inform you that I got my visa grant today.
> 
> Few details:
> Visa lodged:04-Apr-2015
> CO asked for form 80,1221,CV: 18-May-2015
> Provided additional docs:30-Jun-2015
> Visa grant: 16-Jul-2015
> 
> No contact in between. I did not call to enquire, and there was no call made to me. I do not know if employment verification was conducted.
> 
> Not sure if the process went so smooth due to agent, or I was just lucky.
> 
> Thanks to the forum members who provided valuable inputs from time to time and comfort.
> 
> It's a very good feeling to get the grant. The next daunting task will be to secure a job and land in OZ.


Congratulations and all the best for next steps 

I also have similar timelines, applied on 1st April and waiting still!! Hope to get grant soon! :juggle:


----------



## ikrammd

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Call up the number.
> A young chap picked the phone. He asked me when did I lodged the application.
> When I said I did so on 30 May, he said they are not been taken up for processing and may be taken up next week.
> Asked me to checked the dates on border.gov.au
> 
> Guess they have got the trick that people are calling up and getting their grants. So have stopped even asking the TRN number now.
> 
> So my wait continues.


Hi Mate,

I got a similar reply this morning. But I was trying to be polite by saying just calling to check if everything is ok and I've front loaded all documents.

He took down my TXN number and told oh yes everything is loaded and ready but unfortunately there is no CO allocated and that I will need to check the website.

I told him I would be on vacation for by end of August for 30 days approx and would have limited connectivity so just checking if everything is ok (which is the truth). He said everything looks good. Just in case anything is required will contact me.

I know all are anxious just wanted to give a buzz to say everything is ready and done from my end.

Regards,


----------



## aussiPassion

*Which agent ?*



evangelist said:


> well, not quite. If you see, the delay was on my side for providing the additional docs (PCCs etc). CO took only about 2 weeks after that for issuing the grant.
> 
> I have nothing to complain. My ACS results came in 4 working days. Visa invite came the same day I lodged EOI.


Hi you have consulted which agent, kindly share and how was the experience ?


----------



## Appi

Jeeten#80 said:


> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​
> 
> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


Thanks Jeeten  !!


----------



## sribha

Friends,
I have submitted my application on May 20th. I have done Medicals on 23rd JUNE and yet to get PCC due to my travel and family vacation plans. Now CO has requested me to submit PCC. My wife and I have to get PCC for India and Kuwait. Is it ok if we get PCC in September 2nd week. Will this be affecting visa grant decision other than delay?

Since, CO has asked only to submit PCC, can I assume that all my documentation and Medicals are OK?

Regards
Sribha


----------



## msgforsunil

mahi31 said:


> Ya sure call duration is of 21-22 minutes. Questions everything they asked Name , Dob, job titles,duties, how you worked , visiting client side or not , education, for which visa u applied for, husband name,His jobs,Marriage date and time, how u guys met , love or arrange marriage,Projects , clients, workstations in company,Address of last 2 company's,Any baby or not,How many years passed for marriage,No baby why.., Funny,Who ever signed the documents,Also asked for PF and TDS, ... And so on...


wow, flooded with so many questions.

What is the PF document proof that one needs to be giving?


----------



## KeeDa

msgforsunil said:


> wow, flooded with so many questions.
> 
> What is the PF document proof that one needs to be giving?


If you have your PF account number (which you should, or ask your HR/ Finance team for it), then create an online account at EPFO India and download the e-passbook. That should suffice.


----------



## sood2gagan

No luck


----------



## bharathyku

Hi All
Can we load the forex card by swiping credit card?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

najamgk said:


> Got Direct grant today 16/07/2015


Congrats najam


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Ruva said:


> Hie All
> 
> Finally got my grant today after quite a long wait. Thank you all forum members, i have benefited much from the questions and answers posted by members. I called this morning around 2a.m CAT +61731367000 and the guy who took my call told me my application was still being processed. And barely 10 minutes later, the grants for me n my family were in my inbox. I thank God the Almighty. My occupation code is 272511.... havent seen anyone with this one on this forum.... Applied on 25 April, CO assigned 30 June and grant 16 July.
> 
> All the best to those waiting...patience pays...:
> 
> lane::cheer2:



Congratulations Ruva


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

evangelist said:


> Folks-
> wish to inform you that I got my visa grant today.
> 
> Few details:
> Visa lodged:04-Apr-2015
> CO asked for form 80,1221,CV: 18-May-2015
> Provided additional docs:30-Jun-2015
> Visa grant: 16-Jul-2015
> 
> No contact in between. I did not call to enquire, and there was no call made to me. I do not know if employment verification was conducted.
> 
> Not sure if the process went so smooth due to agent, or I was just lucky.
> 
> Thanks to the forum members who provided valuable inputs from time to time and comfort.
> 
> It's a very good feeling to get the grant. The next daunting task will be to secure a job and land in OZ.




Congratulations buddy


----------



## KeeDa

bharathyku said:


> Hi All
> Can we load the forex card by swiping credit card?


Unfortunately, no. It has to be money from your own account and not credit.


----------



## mandy2137

mahi31 said:


> Ya sure call duration is of 21-22 minutes. Questions everything they asked Name , Dob, job titles,duties, how you worked , visiting client side or not , education, for which visa u applied for, husband name,His jobs,Marriage date and time, how u guys met , love or arrange marriage,Projects , clients, workstations in company,Address of last 2 company's,Any baby or not,How many years passed for marriage,No baby why.., Funny,Who ever signed the documents,Also asked for PF and TDS, ... And so on...


Hello Mahi,

Are you claiming points for employment? What is your job code?

Thanks


----------



## mahi31

Yes I claim points for work experience.



mandy2137 said:


> Hello Mahi,
> 
> Are you claiming points for employment? What is your job code?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## evangelist

snehabs said:


> Congratulations and all the best for next steps
> 
> I also have similar timelines, applied on 1st April and waiting still!! Hope to get grant soon! :juggle:


Yes, you shd get the grant very soon. When did you submit the last set of documents?

Good luck for your processing. 

When are you planning to make a move if you receive grant this month?


----------



## Mumbai2Aus

I applied for 189 on 11th May. Called up on 9th July and was told CO was not assigned yet! Still no contact till date. I have front loaded all documents including PCC and medical. Anybody else in similar situation?!


----------



## JK684

sribha said:


> Friends,
> I have submitted my application on May 20th. I have done Medicals on 23rd JUNE and yet to get PCC due to my travel and family vacation plans. Now CO has requested me to submit PCC. My wife and I have to get PCC for India and Kuwait. Is it ok if we get PCC in September 2nd week. Will this be affecting visa grant decision other than delay?
> 
> Since, CO has asked only to submit PCC, can I assume that all my documentation and Medicals are OK?
> 
> Regards
> Sribha


You need to submit the PCC within a certain time frame after CO requests for it. Usually it is 28 days. Check the e-mail which you got from CO. It will be there in the PDF attachment "IMMI Request for More Information.pdf". If you have a genuine reason for delaying the PCC, they might entertain it, like for e.g. - FBI taking more time to provide the USA PCC and there is a delay which is not in your control. Any way, you have to mail to CO and ask. Search for similar cases in this forum.

and yes most probably all the other documents should be good I guess.

_*Timeframe for response*
You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received thisletter. You should provide your response in writing.
_

This is what they have given in the CO contact e-mail for the cases for which the requested information is not provided on time.

_If you do not reply within the timeframe specified above your application may be decided without the department taking any action to obtain the requested information. If you are unable to provide this information within this time you should contact us using the contact details provided below._


----------



## psirimalla

*189 and 190 invite*

I have submitted EOI for 189 and 190. Lets say if I get the invite for 190 and lodged visa, after lodging of visa application then if I get invite for 189, is there a way to switch to 189, and what are the options? Thank you folks


----------



## tom4Oz

I have Birth Certificate, but the house name has a spelling error. Should i submit the birth certificate? It is very challenging to get that corrected (update i got from my last visit to the corporation/muncipality office)
Have i got any other options??
I have my drivers license, PAN card, Voters ID, School leaving certificate with and also my date of birth falls before 1989 (I got to know from a different post that for years before 1989, Birth Certificate is not mandatory)

PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Passport or 10th Std mark sheet with DOB on it will do. School Leaving Certificate will also work.




tom4Oz said:


> I have Birth Certificate, but the house name has a spelling error. Should i submit the birth certificate? It is very challenging to get that corrected (update i got from my last visit to the corporation/muncipality office)
> Have i got any other options??
> I have my drivers license, PAN card, Voters ID, School leaving certificate with and also my date of birth falls before 1989 (I got to know from a different post that for years before 1989, Birth Certificate is not mandatory)
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## tom4Oz

Jeeten#80 said:


> Passport or 10th Std mark sheet with DOB on it will do. School Leaving Certificate will also work.


Thanks J.


----------



## najamgk

Jeeten#80 said:


> :lalala:lane::lalala:​
> 
> 
> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


Thank you Jeeten


----------



## sribha

JK684 said:


> You need to submit the PCC within a certain time frame after CO requests for it. Usually it is 28 days. Check the e-mail which you got from CO. It will be there in the PDF attachment "IMMI Request for More Information.pdf". If you have a genuine reason for delaying the PCC, they might entertain it, like for e.g. - FBI taking more time to provide the USA PCC and there is a delay which is not in your control. Any way, you have to mail to CO and ask. Search for similar cases in this forum.
> 
> and yes most probably all the other documents should be good I guess.
> 
> _*Timeframe for response*
> You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received thisletter. You should provide your response in writing.
> _
> 
> This is what they have given in the CO contact e-mail for the cases for which the requested information is not provided on time.
> 
> _If you do not reply within the timeframe specified above your application may be decided without the department taking any action to obtain the requested information. If you are unable to provide this information within this time you should contact us using the contact details provided below._



Thanks You very much JK for the detailed clarification.


----------



## jazz219

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Congratulations Ruva


Hey gurinder,I would like to know the source from which you have got this number.

Thanks


----------



## jazz219

Ruva said:


> Hie All
> 
> Finally got my grant today after quite a long wait. Thank you all forum members, i have benefited much from the questions and answers posted by members. I called this morning around 2a.m CAT +61731367000 and the guy who took my call told me my application was still being processed. And barely 10 minutes later, the grants for me n my family were in my inbox. I thank God the Almighty. My occupation code is 272511.... havent seen anyone with this one on this forum.... Applied on 25 April, CO assigned 30 June and grant 16 July.
> 
> All the best to those waiting...patience pays...:
> 
> lane::cheer2:


Hey Ruva,

I would like to know the source from which you got this contact number.

Thanks


----------



## ichaniya

I would Like to thank all the active member of the forum who are doing great job by helping others. I got my direct Grant on 14th july. I applied on 22nd may and front loaded everything except form 80 and 1221. My occupation ID is 2212 external Auditor. Visa class 189 offshore.


----------



## KeeDa

ichaniya said:


> I would Like to thank all the active member of the forum who are doing great job by helping others. I got my direct Grant on 14th july. I applied on 22nd may and front loaded everything except form 80 and 1221. My occupation ID is 2212 external Auditor. Visa class 189 offshore.


Congrats. You must be the first one by now to get a grant who lodged after mid-May. Were you asked for Form 80 and 1221? What about CV?


----------



## McCheater

Just got the grant today :second:
Big surprise as today is Saturday...
I am absolutely delighted right now.
Thanks you guys for all the helps


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

McCheater said:


> Just got the grant today :second:
> Big surprise as today is Saturday...
> I am absolutely delighted right now.
> Thanks you guys for all the helps


Congrats buddy
Grant in almost 40 days...awesome


----------



## piyush1132003

McCheater said:


> Just got the grant today :second:
> Big surprise as today is Saturday...
> I am absolutely delighted right now.
> Thanks you guys for all the helps


On Saturday, wow....congratulations 

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## HopeToOz

evangelist said:


> Yes, you shd get the grant very soon. When did you submit the last set of documents?
> 
> Good luck for your processing.
> 
> When are you planning to make a move if you receive grant this month?


Thank you!

I submitted the last set of docs on 25th May! Still waiting! :boxing:

Planning to move by Sep last week or Oct first week!


----------



## PABansod

McCheater said:


> Just got the grant today :second:
> Big surprise as today is Saturday...
> I am absolutely delighted right now.
> Thanks you guys for all the helps


Congrats buddy.. Did they ask for anything in the last one and half months from their side?


----------



## PABansod

KeeDa said:


> Congrats. You must be the first one by now to get a grant who lodged after mid-May. Were you asked for Form 80 and 1221? What about CV?


Hi Keeda, June has started. We have a 5th June applicant get it today.


----------



## SetFree

ichaniya said:


> I would Like to thank all the active member of the forum who are doing great job by helping others. I got my direct Grant on 14th july. I applied on 22nd may and front loaded everything except form 80 and 1221. My occupation ID is 2212 external Auditor. Visa class 189 offshore.


Congrats on your grant! That's great news! Just curious as to whether there really was no request for forms 80 and 1221. Can you please elaborate?


----------



## McCheater

PABansod said:


> Congrats buddy.. Did they ask for anything in the last one and half months from their side?


No, I just waited and it suddenly came


----------



## thakurajay17

Hello,

I am applying for assessment thru ACS and found they mentioned in exp letter working hours should be mentioned but in my exp letter employer didn't mention. Please suggest can I proceed for payment.

Regards
Ajay


----------



## kamy58

thakurajay17 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am applying for assessment thru ACS and found they mentioned in exp letter working hours should be mentioned but in my exp letter employer didn't mention. Please suggest can I proceed for payment.
> 
> Regards
> Ajay


If it says full-time employee, that would work


----------



## thakurajay17

Hi, thanks for reply but in experience letter they didn't mention full time but in Appointment letter they mentioned.

Please suggest can I proceed for payment.

Regards
Ajay


----------



## kamy58

thakurajay17 said:


> Hi, thanks for reply but in experience letter they didn't mention full time but in Appointment letter they mentioned.
> 
> Please suggest can I proceed for payment.
> 
> Regards
> Ajay


Better to get the word full-time added or specific number of hours. I had asked them to add the word clearly in experience letter because ACS wants to make sure you are working at least 20 hours per week.


----------



## msgforsunil

McCheater said:


> Just got the grant today :second:
> Big surprise as today is Saturday...
> I am absolutely delighted right now.
> Thanks you guys for all the helps



Glad to know that DIBP works on saturday's too! Not sure, if they work on sundays.


----------



## PABansod

McCheater said:


> No, I just waited and it suddenly came


Good mate. All the best for the move.


----------



## atmahesh

msgforsunil said:


> Glad to know that DIBP works on saturday's too! Not sure, if they work on sundays.


They are working overtime to clear the backlog... 

Please do not call them on weekends.


----------



## jaiboy

Write great to hear. Congratulations mc.


----------



## jaiboy

Great to hear. Congratulations mc.


----------



## dhruv

*Got the grant....*

Got the grant...  this forum has been really helpful...


----------



## harkanwal

dhruv said:


> Got the grant...  this forum has been really helpful...


Congrats bro...


----------



## ichaniya

KeeDa said:


> Congrats. You must be the first one by now to get a grant who lodged after mid-May. Were you asked for Form 80 and 1221? What about CV?


Thanks Keeda. Nope it was direct grant as I said.


----------



## ichaniya

SetFree said:


> Congrats on your grant! That's great news! Just curious as to whether there really was no request for forms 80 and 1221. Can you please elaborate?


Thanks and Nope no requests at all. Direct Grant!!


----------



## jaiboy

Congrats dhruv.


----------



## reza.soltani

Hi mates,

Do you have any idea whether Dubai electronic PCC is acceptable or not?

I have applied from mobile application and got my PCC i got it stamped by police officer however it is stated in the PCC that stamp is not required but a friend of mine said CO will not accept and i need to go for tradition letter.


Regards,

Reza


----------



## ikrammd

reza.soltani said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> Do you have any idea whether Dubai electronic PCC is acceptable or not?
> 
> I have applied from mobile application and got my PCC i got it stamped by police officer however it is stated in the PCC that stamp is not required but a friend of mine said CO will not accept and i need to go for tradition letter.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Reza


Hi Reza,

I've submitted the same. It's a valid PCC based on which I got my Indian PCC from Indian consulate Dubai.

I don't see a reason why DIBP would not accept its a valid PCC and authenticity of the same can be verified online. When Australia has no visa label policy and everything is online verification I don't see a reason why they wouldn't accept a valid PCC with online verification.

Since you've already paid money for this PCC if I were you I would submit it. 

worst case if the CO does not accept it you can always get the manual one in 2-3 working days.


----------



## varundev

dhruv said:


> Got the grant...  this forum has been really helpful...


Congratulations mate


----------



## aown1982

Hi there,

i am new to this forum, can someone please guide me if its OK to call for May applicants, i have applied on 7th May with 60 points and the status is still "Application received". Below are my timelines, as i am new to forum i do not have the signature setup yet.

189 | Software Engineer - 261313 | ACS +ve result on 27/04/2014 | 60 points EOI Lodged - 03/03/2015 | 189 invite received - 10/04/2015 | Visa application - 07/05/2015 | All Docs uploaded | Medicals - 20/5/2015 | PCC - 21/05/2015 | Awaiting result :fingerscrossed:


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

dhruv said:


> Got the grant...  this forum has been really helpful...


Congrats mate


----------



## PABansod

Any June applicants got the grant today?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

aown1982 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> i am new to this forum, can someone please guide me if its OK to call for May applicants, i have applied on 7th May with 60 points and the status is still "Application received". Below are my timelines, as i am new to forum i do not have the signature setup yet.
> 
> 189 | Software Engineer - 261313 | ACS +ve result on 27/04/2014 | 60 points EOI Lodged - 03/03/2015 | 189 invite received - 10/04/2015 | Visa application - 07/05/2015 | All Docs uploaded | Medicals - 20/5/2015 | PCC - 21/05/2015 | Awaiting result :fingerscrossed:



Since many May applicants have already received grants so there is no harm in calling DIBP to enquire about your application status..


----------



## CRHector

*No co-allocation Still!...*

:frusty: 2months gone.. submitted data is 16th May... 
still status is application received.

how many days should i need to wait...:rolleyes2:


----------



## PABansod

At what time AEST are grants coming? Is it random or only during working hours of Australia, i.e. upto 5 PM AEST?


----------



## ibrahimahmed

*June Applicant*

Hi Guys,
I applied for my 189 visa on 3rd June.
Today I have received a request for Police Certificates.
Status Changed to *Information Requested*.
I have already uploaded the Certificates upfront. Uploaded AFP with application and Overseas certificate on 3rd July.
Don't understand why they asked for it again.
Police Clearance from Australia dated *18 May 2015*.
Police Clearance Overseas Dated *22 June 2015*.(This one is valid for 3 Months)
I have uploaded the same documents again, and Clicked on *Request Completed*.
Now Status Changed to *Assessment In Progress*.
I have also emailed both documents as well.
But now I am thinking if there is something wrong with the Police Certificates(which i can't seem to find), they might refuse my application without further contact.
I will try to call them first thing tomorrow morning.
Any ideas or advice?


----------



## KeeDa

ibrahimahmed said:


> Hi Guys,
> I applied for my 189 visa on 3rd June.
> Today I have received a request for Police Certificates.
> Status Changed to *Information Requested*.
> I have already uploaded the Certificates upfront. Uploaded AFP with application and Overseas certificate on 3rd July.
> Don't understand why they asked for it again.
> Police Clearance from Australia dated *18 May 2015*.
> Police Clearance Overseas Dated *22 June 2015*.(This one is valid for 3 Months)
> I have uploaded the same documents again, and Clicked on *Request Completed*.
> Now Status Changed to *Assessment In Progress*.
> I have also emailed both documents as well.
> But now I am thinking if there is something wrong with the Police Certificates(which i can't seem to find), they might refuse my application without further contact.
> I will try to call them first thing tomorrow morning.
> Any ideas or advice?


Which overseas PCC is it that you said is valid for 3 months? From what I know, the Indian PCC is valid for 12 months.


----------



## ibrahimahmed

You are right, it is valid for 12 months(My Bad).


----------



## KeeDa

If you got your PCCs from the correct channels, then there cannot be anything wrong with them- well, unless, your PCC has entries (character issues).


----------



## JK684

ibrahimahmed said:


> Hi Guys,
> I applied for my 189 visa on 3rd June.
> Today I have received a request for Police Certificates.
> Status Changed to *Information Requested*.
> I have already uploaded the Certificates upfront. Uploaded AFP with application and Overseas certificate on 3rd July.
> Don't understand why they asked for it again.
> Police Clearance from Australia dated *18 May 2015*.
> Police Clearance Overseas Dated *22 June 2015*.(This one is valid for 3 Months)
> I have uploaded the same documents again, and Clicked on *Request Completed*.
> Now Status Changed to *Assessment In Progress*.
> I have also emailed both documents as well.
> But now I am thinking if there is something wrong with the Police Certificates(which i can't seem to find), they might refuse my application without further contact.
> I will try to call them first thing tomorrow morning.
> Any ideas or advice?


They will clearly mention what is missing in the already submitted PCC in the PDF "IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf" (which is there in the CO e-mail). For me it was under the title "*NOTES:*" in page 4 of the aforementioned PDF.


----------



## mankush

ibrahimahmed said:


> Hi Guys,
> I applied for my 189 visa on 3rd June.
> Today I have received a request for Police Certificates.
> Status Changed to *Information Requested*.
> I have already uploaded the Certificates upfront. Uploaded AFP with application and Overseas certificate on 3rd July.
> Don't understand why they asked for it again.
> Police Clearance from Australia dated *18 May 2015*.
> Police Clearance Overseas Dated *22 June 2015*.(This one is valid for 3 Months)
> I have uploaded the same documents again, and Clicked on *Request Completed*.
> Now Status Changed to *Assessment In Progress*.
> I have also emailed both documents as well.
> But now I am thinking if there is something wrong with the Police Certificates(which i can't seem to find), they might refuse my application without further contact.
> I will try to call them first thing tomorrow morning.
> Any ideas or advice?


first of all don't worry they wont cancel your visa. 
sometimes Indian police clearance is not accepted with state stamps...... so just make sure you have the stamp of ministry of external affairs, otherwise it could just be mistake by co or overlooked them when you uploaded before.


----------



## nevertouchme

We got our invite on 6th July 2015. Applied for Visa today [20th July 2015]


----------



## kalukuri

mahi31 said:


> Yes I claim points for work experience.


Hello Mahi, 

I see that you have undergone 603 test as well can you please tell us time taken for the sputum results being accepted in eMedical Client. Currently we completed our sputum tests and results came as negative. But the status in eMedical client is shown as Incomplete. What does it mean? please share your experience. 

Thanks


----------



## mahi31

Hi, 

Yes , if 8weeks already been passed and you may be pannel hospital will call you for chest X-ray again then it will take 2-3days to submit and status will change from incomplete to submitted. Don't worry .


kalukuri said:


> Hello Mahi,
> 
> I see that you have undergone 603 test as well can you please tell us time taken for the sputum results being accepted in eMedical Client. Currently we completed our sputum tests and results came as negative. But the status in eMedical client is shown as Incomplete. What does it mean? please share your experience.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## atmahesh

wait for 1 more month..it is risky to call them. They usually delay your application if you call them repeatedly . 



CRHector said:


> :frusty: 2months gone.. submitted data is 16th May...
> still status is application received.
> 
> how many days should i need to wait...:rolleyes2:


----------



## kalukuri

mahi31 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes , if 8weeks already been passed and you may be pannel hospital will call you for chest X-ray again then it will take 2-3days to submit and status will change from incomplete to submitted. Don't worry .


Thanks Mahi. sputum is negative and Panel hospital has taken chest X-ray. Will wait for couple more days for the results to be submitted. 

From your posts I see that you have called DIBP can you summarize your discussion with them please(Did you ask them if you satisfy medicals etc)


----------



## mahi31

No need to ask them.... About it... They will check the report itself.



kalukuri said:


> Thanks Mahi. sputum is negative and Panel hospital has taken chest X-ray. Will wait for couple more days for the results to be submitted.
> 
> From your posts I see that you have called DIBP can you summarize your discussion with them please(Did you ask them if you satisfy medicals etc)


----------



## varundev

@kalukuri

I would like to know that have you claimed for experience points ?

Did you get any verification call or check ?

Thanks In advance


----------



## kalukuri

varundev said:


> @kalukuri
> 
> I would like to know that have you claimed for experience points ?
> 
> Did you get any verification call or check ?
> 
> Thanks In advance


yes, I claimed points for experience. So far didnt recieve any verification call.


----------



## ambition_vik

Dear All,

Need your guidance on below:

I have received invite and going through the application, I have few questions that came up

I have 5 years of experience spread out across two countries ( India 3 , AUS 2 ) for the same company. My company only provided me with a single referral letter for my entire 5 years of service. 

The reference letter had my current designation and roles &responsibilities of all the positions I had held in the organization. My questions are:

1) Does it matter that my company has given me a single experience letter for my whole tenure (India and AUS) , even though i have got multiple promotions during this time period and worked in two different countries.

2) During the online application, for the question which is the country of experience, i submitted only one entry for my whole 5 years of experience and mentioned the country as India because i could not have split my experience since I only had a single letter.

Do I need to split this in VISA application form?

Please advise.


----------



## ikrammd

Hi Guys,

I am very happy to tell you all that I have received my direct grant this morning 8 am (+4 GMT). 
The application status was received till last night.

Special Thanks to Keeda & Msgforsunil. For all the logical answers & moral support 


Regards,
Ikram


----------



## KeeDa

ikrammd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am very happy to tell you all that I have received my direct grant this morning 8 am (+4 GMT).
> The application status was received till last night.
> 
> Special Thanks to Keeda & Msgforsunil. For all the logical answers & moral support
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Ikram


Hearty congratulations, Ikram :thumb:


----------



## jelli-kallu

I submitted my 189 application today, i.e. 20-Jul-2015. Hoping to see the visa grant soon!!


----------



## kalukuri

ikrammd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am very happy to tell you all that I have received my direct grant this morning 8 am (+4 GMT).
> The application status was received till last night.
> 
> Special Thanks to Keeda & Msgforsunil. For all the logical answers & moral support
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Ikram


Congratulations!!


----------



## vistad90

Fellow expats,

I have few doubts regarding documents to be uploaded for 189 visa. 

1. When uploading color scan document, is it required to upload notarized one? if so what all documents should be notarized ? In the new website border.gov.au I could not find any information regarding notary. Below are the list of documents I'm planning to upload, am I missing some thing ?

PASSPORT with pcc stamp and old passport
PCC
AADHAR

DEGREE
Consolidated Marks Memo

REFERENCE LETTER OF EMPLOYEMENT
FORM 16
SALARY SLIP 
BANK STATEMENT 

IELTS

2. I have a total of 10 years experience, I have form 16 of all the years but do not have salary slips of 1st organization (2005-2011), is that okay? 
3. If I have to upload bank statement do I have to highlight salary credit information?


Thanks in Advance


----------



## KeeDa

vistad90 said:


> Fellow expats,
> 
> I have few doubts regarding documents to be uploaded for 189 visa.
> 
> 1. When uploading color scan document, is it required to upload notarized one? if so what all documents should be notarized ? In the new website border.gov.au I could not find any information regarding notary. Below are the list of documents I'm planning to upload, am I missing some thing ?
> 
> PASSPORT with pcc stamp and old passport
> PCC
> AADHAR
> 
> DEGREE
> Consolidated Marks Memo
> 
> REFERENCE LETTER OF EMPLOYEMENT
> FORM 16
> SALARY SLIP
> BANK STATEMENT
> 
> IELTS
> 
> 2. I have a total of 10 years experience, I have form 16 of all the years but do not have salary slips of 1st organization (2005-2011), is that okay?
> 3. If I have to upload bank statement do I have to highlight salary credit information?
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance


1. Colour copies need not be certified. Although the website says so, but some people have managed to get the grant by just uploading the colour copies as-is. However, if it is a b/w copy, then get it attested. I myself have uploaded only colour scans.

2. Get bank statements and download 26AS from incometaxindia website. That should help. Even then, try to get a salary certificate from your earlier company. You never know if the CO would request this. In fact, "Payslip" is a specific document sub-type to be uploaded under the "Work Experience" category.

3. No need to highlight. Just upload only that particular page from the statement. It is quite clear in itself because of all other entries in the statement, only the salary amount appears in the "credits" column (unless you were receiving some other income).


----------



## kamy58

ambition_vik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need your guidance on below:
> 
> I have received invite and going through the application, I have few questions that came up
> 
> I have 5 years of experience spread out across two countries ( India 3 , AUS 2 ) for the same company. My company only provided me with a single referral letter for my entire 5 years of service.
> 
> The reference letter had my current designation and roles &responsibilities of all the positions I had held in the organization. My questions are:
> 
> 1) Does it matter that my company has given me a single experience letter for my whole tenure (India and AUS) , even though i have got multiple promotions during this time period and worked in two different countries.
> 
> 2) During the online application, for the question which is the country of experience, i submitted only one entry for my whole 5 years of experience and mentioned the country as India because i could not have split my experience since I only had a single letter.
> 
> Do I need to split this in VISA application form?
> 
> Please advise.


1. It is alright to have single experience letter, this is normal practice, however, at the time of Visa processing you might have to show the letters which you received during promotion.
2. This doesn't look right, in ACS as well you had to show the country along with job. Also, in EOI, they clearly ask for the country like below.

Company ABC

Sr. Engineer From-- TO India
Sr Engineer2 From--To US
Sr Engineer2 From --To India
Sr Engineer3 From-- To US


----------



## McCheater

KeeDa said:


> 1. Colour copies need not be certified. Although the website says so, but some people have managed to get the grant by just uploading the colour copies as-is. However, if it is a b/w copy, then get it attested. I myself have uploaded only colour scans.
> 
> 2. Get bank statements and download 26AS from incometaxindia website. That should help. Even then, try to get a salary certificate from your earlier company. You never know if the CO would request this. In fact, "Payslip" is a specific document sub-type to be uploaded under the "Work Experience" category.
> 
> 3. No need to highlight. Just upload only that particular page from the statement. It is quite clear in itself because of all other entries in the statement, only the salary amount appears in the "credits" column (unless you were receiving some other income).


Regarding the highlight, I think that there is no harm to highlight it. 
I personally highlighted all the lines with salary amount, just to facilitate their checking process


----------



## PABansod

ikrammd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am very happy to tell you all that I have received my direct grant this morning 8 am (+4 GMT).
> The application status was received till last night.
> 
> Special Thanks to Keeda & Msgforsunil. For all the logical answers & moral support
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Ikram


Many Congratulations. Did you get asked anything at all? Or did you call them anytime?


----------



## hungvn89

For those who claimed 5pts from partner skill, what kind of evidence did you submit?

I have prepared the following documents in advance. Please advise if I miss something:
1. Wife's positive skill assessment from ACS (pdf file) for ICT Business Analyst (same SOL).
2. Colour-scanned wife's IELTS result (>6 all bands) and corresponding TRF number.
3. Colour-scanned wife's Passport and translated certified copy of Birth Certificate.
4. Colour-scanned translated certified copy of marriage certificate.


----------



## Faris_ksa

Hi guys.. I have lodged my visa application on 18 June and I frontloaded everything... I have now one concern... I visited my homeland about 10 months in the past 10 years..I live in Saudi Arabia and I already got the Pcc for Saudi Arabia.. do I need to get pcc form my homeland??? someone told me homeland pcc is a must even if you didn't live there... is it true???


----------



## ikrammd

PABansod said:


> Many Congratulations. Did you get asked anything at all? Or did you call them anytime?


Hi,

I had called on Thursday they told me no CO is assigned and asked me to check the website for updates.

Regards,
Ikram


----------



## ibrahimahmed

JK684 said:


> They will clearly mention what is missing in the already submitted PCC in the PDF "IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf" (which is there in the CO e-mail). For me it was under the title "*NOTES:*" in page 4 of the aforementioned PDF.


Nothing Specific is Mentioned. Below is the Request:
*Police Certificates*
If you are 16 years of age or over and your stay in Australia is for 12 months or more, you
must meet the character requirement. You must provide an original police certificate from
each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years. These
12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have been consecutive. Country-specific
instructions on how to obtain a police certificate are at Character and police certificate requirements.
Please provide a receipt for your police certificate and advise the department of the expected
turnaround time.
If you are unable to obtain an offshore police certificate please provide evidence that you have
made a genuine attempt to obtain the relevant certificate. This can include:
● A copy of your original request for the certificate;
● Copies of any responses received;
● Copies of follow up requests if you did not receive a response;
● Copies of emails or letters to relatives/friends to obtain the certificate on your behalf;
● Evidence that you have provided all the required identity details or documents;
● Evidence that you have paid the fee charged by the relevant authorities.
Failure to provide evidence that you have made a genuine attempt to obtain a certificate may
delay processing of your application.


----------



## msgforsunil

ikrammd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am very happy to tell you all that I have received my direct grant this morning 8 am (+4 GMT).
> The application status was received till last night.
> 
> Special Thanks to Keeda & Msgforsunil. For all the logical answers & moral support
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Ikram


Congratulations Ikram. Glad, I was of some help to you.


----------



## vistad90

KeeDa said:


> 1. Colour copies need not be certified. Although the website says so, but some people have managed to get the grant by just uploading the colour copies as-is. However, if it is a b/w copy, then get it attested. I myself have uploaded only colour scans.
> 
> 2. Get bank statements and download 26AS from incometaxindia website. That should help. Even then, try to get a salary certificate from your earlier company. You never know if the CO would request this. In fact, "Payslip" is a specific document sub-type to be uploaded under the "Work Experience" category.
> 
> 3. No need to highlight. Just upload only that particular page from the statement. It is quite clear in itself because of all other entries in the statement, only the salary amount appears in the "credits" column (unless you were receiving some other income).


Thanks Keeda for the info, Can you please point me to official website location where it says about attestation or color scan ?

Regarding Payslip, 1 payslip per year will do or do we have to put all months payslip ?

Regarding bank statement, In icici there is an option to generate detailed statement with amount range, save as pdf and upload ?


----------



## Sameer1626

vistad90 said:


> Thanks Keeda for the info, Can you please point me to official website location where it says about attestation or color scan ?
> 
> Regarding Payslip, 1 payslip per year will do or do we have to put all months payslip ?
> 
> Regarding bank statement, In icici there is an option to generate detailed statement with amount range, save as pdf and upload ?


Hi mate,

If you click on the question mark which is given just next to the docs to be uploaded in your immi account, there you will get the info regarding notarised and color scan stuff

Ideally you should give 1 payslip per quarter but if you dont have any then alternatively you can provide the bank statement for the same.

Dont be lazy mate.... Visit your branch and get the statement stamped and signed by the officials and then upload the same.


----------



## cloudsec

ikrammd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had called on Thursday they told me no CO is assigned and asked me to check the website for updates.
> 
> Regards,
> Ikram


Hi Ikram - When you called, did they ask for your TRN no.? Or just asked for last communication (or visa application date) and said, wait for CO or decision?

Asking this cuz, I called today (filed my visa on 5-June) and they said, wait to hear from CO or direct decision. They did not ask for TRN or any other info.

Thanks


----------



## saz82

Hi everyone,

Congrats to all who received their grants recently.

For those of us waiting, I think it would be wise not to call DIBP until after 90 to 100 days have passed since you lodged your visa application (189 and 190). Just stick to the standard processing time before contacting them. You could be harming everyone's case by constantly contacting them. Just leave it till after your standard processing time has passed, otherwise they may just stop taking calls all together. Just my two cents. Good luck to all waiting.


----------



## santa999

I am with you SAZ,
People who lodged in May and even June calling to check status? Why??? Its even funny...
There are still people from March/April who didnt receive their grants.
By calling or sending status emails, delays all the others who lodged months before you. DIBP wont take us seriously anymore, or already is.
Please wait at least 90 days!


----------



## saz82

My point exactly.



santa999 said:


> I am with you SAZ,
> People who lodged in May and even June calling to check status? Why??? Its even funny...
> There are still people from March/April who didnt receive their grants.
> By calling or sending status emails, delays all the others who lodged months before you. DIBP wont take us seriously anymore, or already is.
> Please wait at least 90 days!


----------



## vistad90

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> If you click on the question mark which is given just next to the docs to be uploaded in your immi account, there you will get the info regarding notarised and color scan stuff
> 
> Ideally you should give 1 payslip per quarter but if you dont have any then alternatively you can provide the bank statement for the same.
> 
> Dont be lazy mate.... Visit your branch and get the statement stamped and signed by the officials and then upload the same.


Thanks Sameer, wondering how I missed ? symbol. I was just wondering my bank statement would run into several pages, never the less let me visit my bank just two floors down .


----------



## illyen

Hello to all!!

We have made the famous call...and 46 minutes later got a direct grant!!!!

Yooohooooo!!!!

(Lodge date 02/06/2015)


----------



## pareshprince

illyen said:


> Hello to all!!
> 
> We have made the famous call...and 46 minutes later got a direct grant!!!!
> 
> Yooohooooo!!!!
> 
> (Lodge date 02/06/2015)


What is your ANZCO code?


----------



## varundev

illyen said:


> Hello to all!!
> 
> We have made the famous call...and 46 minutes later got a direct grant!!!!
> 
> Yooohooooo!!!!
> 
> (Lodge date 02/06/2015)


Congratulations mate

You should update your signature


----------



## jelli-kallu

illyen said:


> Hello to all!!
> 
> We have made the famous call...and 46 minutes later got a direct grant!!!!
> 
> Yooohooooo!!!!
> 
> (Lodge date 02/06/2015)


Awesome! Congrats!! Btw, which occupation did you apply for??


----------



## PABansod

illyen said:


> Hello to all!!
> 
> We have made the famous call...and 46 minutes later got a direct grant!!!!
> 
> Yooohooooo!!!!
> 
> (Lodge date 02/06/2015)


Congrats. Is this the first time you called? What was asked on the call? Also, how long has it been since your last document was uploaded?


----------



## illyen

pareshprince said:


> What is your ANZCO code?


ANZSCO 233211 Civil Engineer


----------



## illyen

PABansod said:


> Congrats. Is this the first time you called? What was asked on the call? Also, how long has it been since your last document was uploaded?


Yes the first time! Just asked for status and the officer told me to wait..
We frontloaded everything except medicals which was done 1/07.

Thank you all for the wishes and good luck to all!!


----------



## saz82

Such great news! Congrats!



illyen said:


> Hello to all!!
> 
> We have made the famous call...and 46 minutes later got a direct grant!!!!
> 
> Yooohooooo!!!!
> 
> (Lodge date 02/06/2015)


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

illyen said:


> Hello to all!!
> 
> We have made the famous call...and 46 minutes later got a direct grant!!!!
> 
> Yooohooooo!!!!
> 
> (Lodge date 02/06/2015)



Congrats mate


----------



## asheeshjoshi

Hi,

How much time does it typically take from Filing for Visa to the actual grant once all the documents like PCC and Health are uploaded ?

Here are my timelines for 189....

In Bangalore, INDIA
------------------------
April 11 - IELTS 7.5
April 21 - ACS Assessment submitted
April 27 - Assessment Positive 26313 - Software Engineer
April 29 - EOI Submitted with 65 points

June - 10 - Got my 457 from company and moved to Melbourne with family.

In Melbourne, AUSTRALIA
-------------------------------
July 6 - Invited to apply for 189
July 17 - Completed my Form 80 and given to immigration agent
??? - Heath Check up in Melbourne
??? - Indian PCC in Melbourne at Consulate
??? - Upload all documents
??? - 189 grant.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Hi Guys,

I got my Grant Today for me, my son and my wife. 

Thanks to each one of you for helping me in one way or the other.

:lalala::lalala::second::cheer2::violin:


----------



## saz82

lane: congrats



mhdnajamuddin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my Grant Today for me, my son and my wife.
> 
> Thanks to each one of you for helping me in one way or the other.
> 
> :lalala::lalala::second::cheer2::violin:


----------



## dineshngct

Congrats mhdnajamuddin!!!!! All the best!



mhdnajamuddin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my Grant Today for me, my son and my wife.
> 
> Thanks to each one of you for helping me in one way or the other.
> 
> :lalala::lalala::second::cheer2::violin:


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

saz82 said:


> lane: congrats


Thanks and best of luck for your grant.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

dineshngct said:


> Congrats mhdnajamuddin!!!!! All the best!


Thanks and best of luck for your grant.


----------



## dineshngct

Hi, 

Please tell me, From which mail id , we will get the grant?



mhdnajamuddin said:


> Thanks and best of luck for your grant.


----------



## Mumbai2Aus

Got mail from CO today.
Requested for spouse English proficiency (which I had already uploaded).
Hope no more delay!!!


----------



## PABansod

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my Grant Today for me, my son and my wife.
> 
> Thanks to each one of you for helping me in one way or the other.
> 
> :lalala::lalala::second::cheer2::violin:


Many Many congratulations buddy. Can you please tell me at what time did you get the mail?


----------



## bharathyku

Hi All
What is the procedure to get the forex card from icici? Please provide your inputs.


----------



## PABansod

bharathyku said:


> Hi All
> What is the procedure to get the forex card from icici? Please provide your inputs.


Please go to the bank and ask them in person. Better if you have an account already in the same bank. If your relationship with bank is good, they will take less than a day to provide the card to you. It will be linked to your bank account, and money will be loaded to the forex card through your bank account. Card activates in a couple of hours.

They may ask for a visa, to provide the card; you can submit your invite letter instead. They should accept it.


----------



## bharathyku

Thank you for the info. I dont have an account.. how long will it take in this case?


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

PABansod said:


> Many Many congratulations buddy. Can you please tell me at what time did you get the mail?


11:30 am IST


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

dineshngct said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please tell me, From which mail id , we will get the grant?


[email protected]


----------



## Archana.r

The grant is sent by "[email protected]"




dineshngct said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please tell me, From which mail id , we will get the grant?


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Archana.r said:


> The grant is sent by "[email protected]"


yes, you are correct i just saw it. it is sent from the same email address.


----------



## PABansod

bharathyku said:


> Thank you for the info. I dont have an account.. how long will it take in this case?


Account opening can take upto a week. You should open an account first, or if you already have account in any of the other banks like HDFC and AXIS, who also provide Forex cards, you may be able to get the Forex card from there as well.


----------



## BTNIFTY

What is the employment start date one should mention in the visa application?
Is it the actual employment start OR the date which ACS mentioned as the skill met date? i.e. after deducting 2 years for qualification?


----------



## kamy58

BTNIFTY said:


> What is the employment start date one should mention in the visa application?
> Is it the actual employment start OR the date which ACS mentioned as the skill met date? i.e. after deducting 2 years for qualification?


Break it into two 1st-- real employment start date to time when it is counted by ACS for assessment and mark it as NOT relevant

2nd-- Start date as date provided by ACS till current, mark it as relevant


----------



## andrew64

kamy58 said:


> Break it into two 1st-- real employment start date to time when it is counted by ACS for assessment and mark it as NOT relevant
> 
> 2nd-- Start date as date provided by ACS till current, mark it as relevant


anyone who has got visa , did you break it like this . because in eoi and visa i just metioned from the period acs metioned only and nsw also didnt make any comments on this


----------



## jaiboy

Congratulations for everyone who got the grant... All the best for you to move and settle in AU soon.


----------



## preetikhanna

*Help with document for 189 visa class*

Hi All,

Sent my documents to ACS on 17 Jul , got a reply from ACS on 20th Jul.
Was thinking to submit EOI but got confused on one point. Please provide your expert advice for me to proceed.
So my husband is the primary applicant and has his ILETS done. But I believe the document checklist says that the spouse should also have competency in functional english.
Do I also have to give ILETS. If yes, it will take approximately 3 months to complete ILETS end to end from appointment to results.
I have done my masters from english medium. Is there any other document I can share to prove my competency in functional english. Also should I go ahead and submit an EOI or wait for this to be sorted out.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## DeepakT

preetikhanna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sent my documents to ACS on 17 Jul , got a reply from ACS on 20th Jul.
> Was thinking to submit EOI but got confused on one point. Please provide your expert advice for me to proceed.
> So my husband is the primary applicant and has his ILETS done. But I believe the document checklist says that the spouse should also have competency in functional english.
> Do I also have to give ILETS. If yes, it will take approximately 3 months to complete ILETS end to end from appointment to results.
> I have done my masters from english medium. Is there any other document I can share to prove my competency in functional english. Also should I go ahead and submit an EOI or wait for this to be sorted out.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


A letter from your college stating that medium of instruction is in English will suffice. I have attached the format


----------



## mankush

preetikhanna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sent my documents to ACS on 17 Jul , got a reply from ACS on 20th Jul.
> Was thinking to submit EOI but got confused on one point. Please provide your expert advice for me to proceed.
> So my husband is the primary applicant and has his ILETS done. But I believe the document checklist says that the spouse should also have competency in functional english.
> Do I also have to give ILETS. If yes, it will take approximately 3 months to complete ILETS end to end from appointment to results.
> I have done my masters from english medium. Is there any other document I can share to prove my competency in functional english. Also should I go ahead and submit an EOI or wait for this to be sorted out.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


hi, as per my knowledge you will have to take 1 of the listed tests to prove your English abilities. pte is well known these days due to more available dates and fast results. goodluck.


----------



## cooldude555

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my Grant Today for me, my son and my wife.
> 
> Thanks to each one of you for helping me in one way or the other.
> 
> :lalala::lalala::second::cheer2::violin:


Congratulations and all the very best


----------



## cooldude555

preetikhanna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sent my documents to ACS on 17 Jul , got a reply from ACS on 20th Jul.
> Was thinking to submit EOI but got confused on one point. Please provide your expert advice for me to proceed.
> So my husband is the primary applicant and has his ILETS done. But I believe the document checklist says that the spouse should also have competency in functional english.
> Do I also have to give ILETS. If yes, it will take approximately 3 months to complete ILETS end to end from appointment to results.
> I have done my masters from english medium. Is there any other document I can share to prove my competency in functional english. Also should I go ahead and submit an EOI or wait for this to be sorted out.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help



Hi,

You DO NOT have to sit for IELTS or PTE in case you can get a letter from your college or university stating that your medium of instruction was English. Make sure this is on the college letter head.

All the best.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

cooldude555 said:


> Congratulations and all the very best


Thanks mate


----------



## cooldude555

mhdnajamuddin said:


> [email protected]


Congratulations buddy. All the very best.
Could you please tell me if you have provided bank statements as well as proof of employment? Or just pay slips? 

If you have provided the bank statements, how many months have you provided them for?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

cooldude555 said:


> Congratulations buddy. All the very best.
> Could you please tell me if you have provided bank statements as well as proof of employment? Or just pay slips?
> 
> If you have provided the bank statements, how many months have you provided them for?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I gave bank statement for the complete tenure of my employment ( 7 years), payslip for every quarter, form 16 for all 7 years.


----------



## JavWa

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Thanks and best of luck for your grant.


one question, how come your IED is calculated from Medical date. I thought it is always with respect to Medical or PCC which ever is earlier. Can ppl clarify this.
your dates : 
PCC : 27/04/205, 
Medicals : 02/06/2015
Visa Grant : 21/07/2015
IED : 02/06/2016


----------



## Alena123

DeepakT said:


> A letter from your college stating that medium of instruction is in English will suffice. I have attached the format


Hi 

Will they need university certificates along with this?


----------



## Ricks1990

illyen said:


> Hello to all!!
> 
> We have made the famous call...and 46 minutes later got a direct grant!!!!
> 
> Yooohooooo!!!!
> 
> (Lodge date 02/06/2015)


_Congratulations illyen...!!!
Wishing you all the best for the future...!!!_


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

JavWa said:


> one question, how come your IED is calculated from Medical date. I thought it is always with respect to Medical or PCC which ever is earlier. Can ppl clarify this.
> your dates :
> PCC : 27/04/205,
> Medicals : 02/06/2015
> Visa Grant : 21/07/2015
> IED : 02/06/2016


I have no clue as to how they calculated IED for me. I was expecting April but to my surprise it's June


----------



## Ricks1990

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my Grant Today for me, my son and my wife.
> 
> Thanks to each one of you for helping me in one way or the other.
> 
> :lalala::lalala::second::cheer2::violin:


_Congratulations mhdnajamuddin...!!!
Wishing you all the best for the future...!!!_


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Ricks1990 said:


> _Congratulations...!!!
> Wishing you all the best for the future...!!!_


Thanks mate


----------



## DeepakT

Alena123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Will they need university certificates along with this?


I think it's not Required.But to be on safer side you can check in this forum


----------



## cooldude555

Alena123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Will they need university certificates along with this?


As far as the dependent is concerned:

Submit all educational documents including transcripts if you are claiming points for the dependent

Submit all educational documents excluding the transcripts if you are not claiming points for the dependent.

PS: This is how we are proceeding with our application. Its always better to double check with the senior forum members.

All the best.


----------



## saz82

I am a dependent on my husband's application. I was requested to submit proof of english (ielts), form 80 and 1221.They never asked for proof of education/employment for me. We are not claiming points for spouse skills.



cooldude555 said:


> As far as the dependent is concerned:
> 
> Submit all educational documents including transcripts if you are claiming points for the dependent
> 
> Submit all educational documents excluding the transcripts if you are not claiming points for the dependent.
> 
> PS: This is how we are proceeding with our application. Its always better to double check with the senior forum members.
> 
> All the best.


----------



## cooldude555

saz82 said:


> I am a dependent on my husband's application. I was requested to submit proof of english (ielts), form 80 and 1221.They never asked for proof of education/employment for me. We are not claiming points for spouse skills.


Since you are the dependent, has the CO specifically asked you for IELTS as functional proof of English? I dont think this would be the case.

I am a dependent myself and am submitting a letter from the college.


----------



## saz82

They did not ask me specifically for ielts, no. Just proof of english.we decided to go with ielts to avoid paying the VAC2 fee.



cooldude555 said:


> Since you are the dependent, has the CO specifically asked you for IELTS as functional proof of English? I dont think this would be the case.
> 
> I am a dependent myself and am submitting a letter from the college.


----------



## cooldude555

saz82 said:


> They did not ask me specifically for ielts, no. Just proof of english.we decided to go with ielts to avoid paying the VAC2 fee.


You can go for IELTS or PTE if you cannot get a letter from your college or university.


----------



## saz82

Yeah i am aware of that. I was just explaining that I was not required ro submit proof of education or employment as a dependent applicant.



cooldude555 said:


> You can go for IELTS or PTE if you cannot get a letter from your college or university.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my Grant Today for me, my son and my wife.
> 
> Thanks to each one of you for helping me in one way or the other.
> 
> :lalala::lalala::second::cheer2::violin:



Congratulations mate


----------



## ambition_vik

Guys...do I need to upload all docs immediately after making visa fee payment?

The question is w.r.t 60 days time limit to apply for VISA.


----------



## cooldude555

ambition_vik said:


> Guys...do I need to upload all docs immediately after making visa fee payment?
> 
> The question is w.r.t 60 days time limit to apply for VISA.


You would be given 60 days to lodge the visa and make payment once you receive an invitation post which you need to upload all the required documents before the CO is allotted.


----------



## sam724

I am applying online application for the skill 189 visa .There is a question regarding thatPrevious country of residence .What does it mean.

I have visited UK for 10 days and Singpaore for 7 days .

Should i mention in this.


----------



## cooldude555

sam724 said:


> I am applying online application for the skill 189 visa .There is a question regarding thatPrevious country of residence .What does it mean.
> 
> I have visited UK for 10 days and Singpaore for 7 days .
> 
> Should i mention in this.


You can ignore. As far as I know you only need to mention if the stay is for more than 12 months.


----------



## sam724

I question regarding about online 189 visa application that 
I ask do you undergo a medical examination.

I put no .Is it ok or i should get medical first and then lodge visa application.


----------



## Sameer1626

sam724 said:


> I question regarding about online 189 visa application that
> I ask do you undergo a medical examination.
> 
> I put no .Is it ok or i should get medical first and then lodge visa application.


What you have selected i.e NO is right


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




mhdnajamuddin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my Grant Today for me, my son and my wife.
> 
> Thanks to each one of you for helping me in one way or the other.
> 
> :lalala::lalala::second::cheer2::violin:





illyen said:


> Hello to all!!
> 
> We have made the famous call...and 46 minutes later got a direct grant!!!!
> 
> Yooohooooo!!!!
> 
> (Lodge date 02/06/2015)





ikrammd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am very happy to tell you all that I have received my direct grant this morning 8 am (+4 GMT).
> The application status was received till last night.
> 
> Special Thanks to Keeda & Msgforsunil. For all the logical answers & moral support
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Ikram


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Congratulations mate


Thanks Mate


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*
> 
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​


Thanks Jeeten and best of luck for your visa grant


----------



## jango28

routine checks...


----------



## Jack1987

my question is myself and my partner dependent applied for 189 visa on 6th june. we uploaded all the documents and we still did not hear from immi. Do we call them or wait?


----------



## Jack1987

Jack1987 said:


> my question is myself and my partner dependent applied for 189 visa on 6th june. we uploaded all the documents and we still did not hear from immi. Do we call them or wait?


 occupation is 254499 .


----------



## saz82

Hello,

It would be too early to call now considering your 90 days haven't passed yet. I know a lot of people seem to be getting their grants after calling, but this only happens if there is noting pending on their applications, if their CO has finalized it and it was inevitable that they get their grant within a few days whether they call or not. But calling constantly is not good if your process is still in its early stages. Just relax. You might get your grant soon without calling even. There are a lot of cases where people never made contact with the department and got their grants within 60 days if not less. And there are cases where people called and were told to wait for the department to make contact. You will get it eventually, patience is key. Wait till you complete 90 days. You might get a golden mail without even calling them.




Jack1987 said:


> my question is myself and my partner dependent applied for 189 visa on 6th june. we uploaded all the documents and we still did not hear from immi. Do we call them or wait?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

jango28 said:


> routine checks...


It seems long time bro
How many times have you called and what was their reply? 
Have you claimed experience from multiple employers?


----------



## Hiraman

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my Grant Today for me, my son and my wife.
> 
> Thanks to each one of you for helping me in one way or the other.
> 
> :lalala::lalala::second::cheer2::violin:


Hey congrats


----------



## Hiraman

bharathyku said:


> Thank you for the info. I dont have an account.. how long will it take in this case?


I didn't open any account but was able to get forex card from an icici branch.


----------



## vaibhavmad

Hi,

While entering the employment details in EOI , they have a question of "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?"

In ACS, for some othe employment years I did not get points from them and they have stated "Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO 
"
So should I mark those experiences as "Not related to nominated occupation" in the EOI.
Do they have to match in EOI as per ACS


----------



## vaibhavmad

Please help as i AM WAITING TO SUBMIT MY eoi FOR THIS REASON


----------



## abbasraza

vaibhavmad said:


> Hi,
> 
> While entering the employment details in EOI , they have a question of "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?"
> 
> In ACS, for some othe employment years I did not get points from them and they have stated "Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> "
> So should I mark those experiences as "Not related to nominated occupation" in the EOI.
> Do they have to match in EOI as per ACS


You have to match as per ACS.


----------



## PABansod

Hi guys, I got a request for Form 80 for me and for my spouse under separate titles in the information request document. Does this mean, two Form 80 forms should be filled or only one? Please assist guys.


----------



## saz82

Yes two form 80 required, one for you and one for your spouse.



PABansod said:


> Hi guys, I got a request for Form 80 for me and for my spouse under separate titles in the information request document. Does this mean, two Form 80 forms should be filled or only one? Please assist guys.


----------



## qimtiaz

PABansod said:


> Hi guys, I got a request for Form 80 for me and for my spouse under separate titles in the information request document. Does this mean, two Form 80 forms should be filled or only one? Please assist guys.


Dear, 

You have to provide separate form 80 for yourself and for your wife because form 80 contains lots of info to be filled for each applicant above 18.

Regards,


----------



## jango28

singh_gurinderjit said:


> It seems long time bro
> How many times have you called and what was their reply?
> Have you claimed experience from multiple employers?


My case is straightforward - last 11yrs with single employer, a big MNC - all documentation (standard reference letters from HR on company letter head, payslips, Form 16s, bank statements submitted for entire last 8yrs). Called them 3 times in the last 1 month - at 15 days intervals. everytime they said its routine internal checks and 'unfortunately' we cannot tell when it will be over...once the lady said these files are reviewed once a month and I'll ensure yours gets picked up soon...that's it..

Since all admin work in our company is done in Bangalore, the letter mentions Bangalore address and an email address for more queries, whereas my physical work location is Gurgaon. Now if the department does physical verification or thru email, I don't know and if they have received a response, there's no way to tell.


----------



## PABansod

Thanks guys, Will start filling everything.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

*CO Allocated*

While I was just browsing through the thread, checking who all got the grant and wondering 'Mera number Kab aayega'?

I got a mail from adelaide.gsm.team2 suggesting my assessment has commenced. So I believe that means CO has been allocated. Not sure whether they will proceed to do verification calls to my employers etc or will I be given a DIRECT GRANT.

*Crosses Fingers* :juggle:


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

ThunderDownUnder said:


> While I was just browsing through the thread, checking who all got the grant and wondering 'Mera number Kab aayega'?
> 
> I got a mail from adelaide.gsm.team2 suggesting my assessment has commenced. So I believe that means CO has been allocated. Not sure whether they will proceed to do verification calls to my employers etc or will I be given a DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> *Crosses Fingers* :juggle:



You will get clear idea about whether your application is under any checks or not by calling DIBP.Since you got CO today,you may get your grant soon but in case of delay,you should call after 2-3 weeks to know exact status of your application


----------



## andrew64

jango28 said:


> My case is straightforward - last 11yrs with single employer, a big MNC - all documentation (standard reference letters from HR on company letter head, payslips, Form 16s, bank statements submitted for entire last 8yrs). Called them 3 times in the last 1 month - at 15 days intervals. everytime they said its routine internal checks and 'unfortunately' we cannot tell when it will be over...once the lady said these files are reviewed once a month and I'll ensure yours gets picked up soon...that's it..
> 
> Since all admin work in our company is done in Bangalore, the letter mentions Bangalore address and an email address for more queries, whereas my physical work location is Gurgaon. Now if the department does physical verification or thru email, I don't know and if they have received a response, there's no way to tell.


is yours brisbane or adelaide team


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

jango28 said:


> My case is straightforward - last 11yrs with single employer, a big MNC - all documentation (standard reference letters from HR on company letter head, payslips, Form 16s, bank statements submitted for entire last 8yrs). Called them 3 times in the last 1 month - at 15 days intervals. everytime they said its routine internal checks and 'unfortunately' we cannot tell when it will be over...once the lady said these files are reviewed once a month and I'll ensure yours gets picked up soon...that's it..
> 
> Since all admin work in our company is done in Bangalore, the letter mentions Bangalore address and an email address for more queries, whereas my physical work location is Gurgaon. Now if the department does physical verification or thru email, I don't know and if they have received a response, there's no way to tell.


As far as i can understand your case got delayed as visa cap was reached in May itself and since july 1 most feb to march cases are under routine checks and there have been very few grants for these backlog applicants 
As they endeavour to finalize most backlog cases by july end so I think you can expect your grant in the first week of august


----------



## atmahesh

Hi Guys,

Need help. 

I had lodge 189 visa on 4th May. Yesterday, I called DIBP for followup. They suggested me to be patient. Howerver, i recieved a call from Australian High Commision- Delhi today but unfortunately, I missed it. They called me thrice in span of 10 minutes today morning but I missed all three calls. 

what shall I do now? I am very worried.

shall I email or call DIPB again?


----------



## saz82

Call the High Commission back and tell them that you have received 3 missed calls from them and that you are an applicant for 189 visa. See what they say.



atmahesh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need help.
> 
> I had lodge 189 visa on 4th May. Yesterday, I called DIBP for followup. They suggested me to be patient. Howerver, i recieved a call from Australian High Commision- Delhi today but unfortunately, I missed it. They called me thrice in span of 10 minutes today morning but I missed all three calls.
> 
> what shall I do now? I am very worried.
> 
> shall I email or call DIPB again?


----------



## mandy2137

atmahesh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need help.
> 
> I had lodge 189 visa on 4th May. Yesterday, I called DIBP for followup. They suggested me to be patient. Howerver, i recieved a call from Australian High Commision- Delhi today but unfortunately, I missed it. They called me thrice in span of 10 minutes today morning but I missed all three calls.
> 
> what shall I do now? I am very worried.
> 
> shall I email or call DIPB again?


You may call them back and can tell that you were not close to your phone or might say in office meetings. Are you claiming points for employment?


----------



## dineshngct

You try to call them and explain. 

From which number they called you. It will be helpful for all the others to get prepared.



atmahesh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need help.
> 
> I had lodge 189 visa on 4th May. Yesterday, I called DIBP for followup. They suggested me to be patient. Howerver, i recieved a call from Australian High Commision- Delhi today but unfortunately, I missed it. They called me thrice in span of 10 minutes today morning but I missed all three calls.
> 
> what shall I do now? I am very worried.
> 
> shall I email or call DIPB again?


----------



## jango28

andrew64 said:


> is yours brisbane or adelaide team


adelaide


----------



## jango28

singh_gurinderjit said:


> As far as i can understand your case got delayed as visa cap was reached in May itself and since july 1 most feb to march cases are under routine checks and there have been very few grants for these backlog applicants
> As they endeavour to finalize most backlog cases by july end so I think you can expect your grant in the first week of august


Yeah hope so...most of the backlog cases have been finalized within first week of July (some with routine checks) after they called


----------



## rahulsharma50

*Subclass 189 263111, 9 weeks still no CO*

Hi All,

Is someone in same situation as I am in, been over 2 months since I lodged a visa application for subclass189 in 263111 with 65 points, I still have not been assigned a CO yet.

EOI - 01 May 2015
Invitation date: 08 May 2015
Visa - Application 16th May 2015, 65 points
Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111
ACS- 30 Apr 2015 positive
IELTS - 14 Mar 2015 - R-8.5, W-8.0, L-8.5, S-7.5

Visa Application : 16th May, no CO assigned, no update yet.

Is there a number I can call or any email ID i can use to enquire?

Thanks for any help


----------



## cloudsec

rahulsharma50 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is someone in same situation as I am in, been over 2 months since I lodged a visa application for subclass189 in 263111 with 65 points, I still have not been assigned a CO yet.
> 
> EOI - 01 May 2015
> Invitation date: 08 May 2015
> Visa - Application 16th May 2015, 65 points
> Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111
> ACS- 30 Apr 2015 positive
> IELTS - 14 Mar 2015 - R-8.5, W-8.0, L-8.5, S-7.5
> 
> Visa Application : 16th May, no CO assigned, no update yet.
> 
> Is there a number I can call or any email ID i can use to enquire?
> 
> Thanks for any help


Hey Rahul you can call +61 731 367000.

I filed on 5-June and called them y'day and I was asked to wait.


----------



## aown1982

Hi, at what time did you call?



cloudsec said:


> Hey Rahul you can call +61 731 367000.
> 
> I filed on 5-June and called them y'day and I was asked to wait.


----------



## rahulsharma50

cloudsec said:


> Hey Rahul you can call +61 731 367000.
> 
> I filed on 5-June and called them y'day and I was asked to wait.


Thanks a ton for the number, i shall call them tomorrow....


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

rahulsharma50 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is someone in same situation as I am in, been over 2 months since I lodged a visa application for subclass189 in 263111 with 65 points, I still have not been assigned a CO yet.
> 
> EOI - 01 May 2015
> Invitation date: 08 May 2015
> Visa - Application 16th May 2015, 65 points
> Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111
> ACS- 30 Apr 2015 positive
> IELTS - 14 Mar 2015 - R-8.5, W-8.0, L-8.5, S-7.5
> 
> Visa Application : 16th May, no CO assigned, no update yet.
> 
> Is there a number I can call or any email ID i can use to enquire?
> 
> Thanks for any help


Have you front loaded all documents?
How can you say that you have no CO allocation? Did DIBP confirmed it?


----------



## aown1982

Hi Cloudsec

At what time did you call, is it ok to ask them for a follow up?

Thanks



cloudsec said:


> Hey Rahul you can call +61 731 367000.
> 
> I filed on 5-June and called them y'day and I was asked to wait.


----------



## SqOats

Guys,

Just curious about uploading documents multiple times on immiaccount.

For example, i uploaded my passport under "travel document" and again uploaded it under "Birth or Age, Evidence of". Also, marriage certificate as "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of" and "Birth or Age, Evidence of".

Is this a correct practice?


----------



## rahulsharma50

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Have you front loaded all documents?
> How can you say that you have no CO allocation? Did DIBP confirmed it?


Hi Gurinderjit, Yes I had front loaded all documents including PCC for wife and myself except for form 80 and 1221. Medicals are also done. When i said no CO assigned, i meant I have not been contacted yet by anyone and I could see a few people have started to get the grants in the same category even though they applied later than my date of application... So was just wondering what could have gone wrong, will try to call them tomorrow and update the forum.....


----------



## rahulsharma50

SqOats said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just curious about uploading documents multiple times on immiaccount.
> 
> For example, i uploaded my passport under "travel document" and again uploaded it under "Birth or Age, Evidence of". Also, marriage certificate as "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of" and "Birth or Age, Evidence of".
> 
> Is this a correct practice?


It is fine as long as it justifies the documentation type...


----------



## cooldude555

SqOats said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just curious about uploading documents multiple times on immiaccount.
> 
> For example, i uploaded my passport under "travel document" and again uploaded it under "Birth or Age, Evidence of". Also, marriage certificate as "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of" and "Birth or Age, Evidence of".
> 
> Is this a correct practice?


I dont foresee any harm in uploading the same document under multiple categories.
However, you have to be wary about the total number of documents that can be attached for each applicant. 

All the best.


----------



## SqOats

@rahulsharma50, cooldude555

Thanks guys, I still have a lot of quota left as i uploaded only 20 docs till now. I will attach another 10-15 docs max. So, quota of 60 is good for me.


----------



## KP003

cloudsec said:


> Hey Rahul you can call +61 731 367000.
> 
> I filed on 5-June and called them y'day and I was asked to wait.


Guys, Please refrain from calling unless its been more then 3 months after lodging the visa and uploading the docs. You might irritate the CO or cause more delay to your application. Just because everyone is calling up thinking they will get a grant, the CO's are responding with a standard script and not showing any interest in actually checking the status.

There are still people waiting who have applied in feb, march or april. Your cases are too recent i feel...


----------



## rahulsharma50

KP003 said:


> Guys, Please refrain from calling unless its been more then 3 months after lodging the visa and uploading the docs. You might irritate the CO or cause more delay to your application. Just because everyone is calling up thinking they will get a grant, the CO's are responding with a standard script and not showing any interest in actually checking the status.
> 
> There are still people waiting who have applied in feb, march or april. Your cases are too recent i feel...


I respect the idea, but the problem is I am not even aware if there has been a CO assigned or not .........I understand that a call may piss the CO off for a while, but at-least I would be aware that some one is assigned..


----------



## vram

Hi all, just wanted to clarify something really quick. Were any 60 pointers invited during the 6th July round? I see posts of people saying there is backlog for 60 pointers till march? Is this only for the pro-rata occupations or is it for all occupations. I have 65 points for the occupation''Chemical and Material Engineers' and submitted EOI on 6th July 2015. I am hoping that i would get an invite in the August round.:fingerscrossed:

Thanks in advance


----------



## SqOats

I am 60 pointer invited in 6 july round. Go through my signature for more details.

Goodluck.


----------



## vram

SqOats said:


> I am 60 pointer invited in 6 july round. Go through my signature for more details.
> 
> Goodluck.


Thanks sir and hope i get an invite in the August round.

All the best for the future


----------



## Akon

How to view signature ??


----------



## saz82

Dibp will not email you to tell you a CO is assigned. They will only email you if they need docs from you. You can always log onto your Immi account to check what's happening. Calling before 3 months will not only irritate your CO but may also cause the department to stop taking calls period the same way it is with Canada and other countries. Let them deal with the backlog and call after 3 months.



rahulsharma50 said:


> I respect the idea, but the problem is I am not even aware if there has been a CO assigned or not .........I understand that a call may piss the CO off for a while, but at-least I would be aware that some one is assigned..


----------



## bharat_17an

Hi All,

Thanks for all your support and guidance, after a long delay finally got my GRANT under subclass 189.

Called on +61-73136 7000 ystdy at 10.30Am, first call got disconnected and then a person had picked the call. Later he has asked me all the details and told me that application is under process any change in the status we would reach by email and then i got the email today at 7.06AM IST. My wait got over atlast.

EA +assessment (Analyst Programmer 261311)
PTE : 29th Jan 2015
PTE Band: overall 8
Submit EOI : 4th Feb 2015
Date of application:2nd March 2015
Date of Medicals: 25th may 2015
Date of grant: 22nd July 2015


----------



## saz82

Hearty congratulations to you! Happy to see another March applicant who finally got their grant!

What was the status of your application before the grant on immi? Assessment in progress? Were you requested to provide form 80/1221?






bharat_17an said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all your support and guidance, after a long delay finally got my GRANT under subclass 189.
> 
> Called on +61-73136 7000 ystdy at 10.30Am, first call got disconnected and then a person had picked the call. Later he has asked me all the details and told me that application is under process any change in the status we would reach by email and then i got the email today at 7.06AM IST. My wait got over atlast.
> 
> EA +assessment (Analyst Programmer 261311)
> PTE : 29th Jan 2015
> PTE Band: overall 8
> Submit EOI : 4th Feb 2015
> Date of application:2nd March 2015
> Date of Medicals: 25th may 2015
> Date of grant: 22nd July 2015


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Hiraman said:


> Hey congrats


Thanks mate and best of luck for your grant


----------



## varundev

saz82 said:


> Dibp will not email you to tell you a CO is assigned. They will only email you if they need docs from you. You can always log onto your Immi account to check what's happening. Calling before 3 months will not only irritate your CO but may also cause the department to stop taking calls period the same way it is with Canada and other countries. Let them deal with the backlog and call after 3 months.


Hello mate,

yes you are true. I did not approach department yet. Wander to wait till August first week. It will be over 125days around August First week. They are taking time it means there is heavy work load and we give them space to work properly and quickly.

I would like to know that did you get any verification check for your job experience as many of my friends did recently get ?

Thanks


----------



## Ricks1990

bharat_17an said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all your support and guidance, after a long delay finally got my GRANT under subclass 189.
> 
> Called on +61-73136 7000 ystdy at 10.30Am, first call got disconnected and then a person had picked the call. Later he has asked me all the details and told me that application is under process any change in the status we would reach by email and then i got the email today at 7.06AM IST. My wait got over atlast.
> 
> EA +assessment (Analyst Programmer 261311)
> PTE : 29th Jan 2015
> PTE Band: overall 8
> Submit EOI : 4th Feb 2015
> Date of application:2nd March 2015
> Date of Medicals: 25th may 2015
> Date of grant: 22nd July 2015


_Congratulations Bharat...!!!
Wishing you all the best for the future...!!!_


----------



## saz82

Hi Varundev,

No I did not receive employment verification calls and neither did my husband (main applicant).

I called them early in July after 100 days and they said application is being assessed and that no further docs required. I will not attempt to call again until after 1 August to give them time to work through their backlog (I applied 26 March so it's quite a long time now).



varundev said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> yes you are true. I did not approach department yet. Wander to wait till August first week. It will be over 125days around August First week. They are taking time it means there is heavy work load and we give them space to work properly and quickly.
> 
> I would like to know that did you get any verification check for your job experience as many of my friends did recently get ?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## bharat_17an

Ricks1990 said:


> _Congratulations Bharat...!!!
> Wishing you all the best for the future...!!!_


Thanks Rick


----------



## jelli-kallu

bharat_17an said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all your support and guidance, after a long delay finally got my GRANT under subclass 189.
> 
> Called on +61-73136 7000 ystdy at 10.30Am, first call got disconnected and then a person had picked the call. Later he has asked me all the details and told me that application is under process any change in the status we would reach by email and then i got the email today at 7.06AM IST. My wait got over atlast.
> 
> EA +assessment (Analyst Programmer 261311)
> PTE : 29th Jan 2015
> PTE Band: overall 8
> Submit EOI : 4th Feb 2015
> Date of application:2nd March 2015
> Date of Medicals: 25th may 2015
> Date of grant: 22nd July 2015


Hearty congratulations to you and all the best!!


----------



## vram

Hi all, i have submitted an EOI for the occupation 'chemical and material engineer' with 65 points for the 189 visa on the 6th of July. I also have submitted EOI for NSW SS on 6th July with 70 points. I am applying through an agent and yesterday i realized he submitted EOI for 189 and 190 using the same EOI application. Say for example i get 190 SS invite, would i be able to get an invite for the 189 as well or would i have go with 190 only? My priority is for 189 since you could live anywhere in Australia. 

Is it possible to remove the 190 EOI by logging in to my account?If i do this, would it affect my 189 EOI? I think i am in a bit of trouble now and don't know what to do know.

Thanks a lot in advance and hope someone could answer these questions.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bharat_17an

jelli-kallu said:


> Hearty congratulations to you and all the best!!


Thanks


----------



## bharat_17an

saz82 said:


> Hearty congratulations to you! Happy to see another March applicant who finally got their grant!
> 
> What was the status of your application before the grant on immi? Assessment in progress? Were you requested to provide form 80/1221?



Hey sasz,

I have provided the form 1221 and medical's at the same time. as per the person when i called its in processing status


----------



## SqOats

vram said:


> Hi all, i have submitted an EOI for the occupation 'chemical and material engineer' with 65 points for the 189 visa on the 6th of July. I also have submitted EOI for NSW SS on 6th July with 70 points. I am applying through an agent and yesterday i realized he submitted EOI for 189 and 190 using the same EOI application. Say for example i get 190 SS invite, would i be able to get an invite for the 189 as well or would i have go with 190 only? My priority is for 189 since you could live anywhere in Australia.
> 
> Is it possible to remove the 190 EOI by logging in to my account?If i do this, would it affect my 189 EOI? I think i am in a bit of trouble now and don't know what to do know.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance and hope someone could answer these questions.:fingerscrossed:



Hi,

Chances of getting invite for 189 in aug are pretty high with 65 points. 

Dont know for sure but i THINK you can get the invite for 189 if you already have an invite for 190. .But, yes you can update your EOI by withdrawing application for 190 and it would not affect your 189 EOI date of effect.


----------



## Faris_ksa

vram said:


> Hi all, i have submitted an EOI for the occupation 'chemical and material engineer' with 65 points for the 189 visa on the 6th of July. I also have submitted EOI for NSW SS on 6th July with 70 points. I am applying through an agent and yesterday i realized he submitted EOI for 189 and 190 using the same EOI application. Say for example i get 190 SS invite, would i be able to get an invite for the 189 as well or would i have go with 190 only? My priority is for 189 since you could live anywhere in Australia.
> 
> Is it possible to remove the 190 EOI by logging in to my account?If i do this, would it affect my 189 EOI? I think i am in a bit of trouble now and don't know what to do know.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance and hope someone could answer these questions.


you can login and withdraw from 190 your 189 EOI won't be affected...still even if you get NSW invitation email you still can get 189 invitation as long as you are not nominated from the state which would mean you applied.. paid the fee for NSW and got positive nomination.


----------



## vram

SqOats said:


> Hi,
> 
> Chances of getting invite for 189 in aug are pretty high with 65 points.
> 
> Dont know for sure but i THINK you can get the invite for 189 if you already have an invite for 190. .But, yes you can update your EOI by withdrawing application for 190 and it would not affect your 189 EOI date of effect.


Thanks a lot for the reply, really helped me in understanding on how it works. I will withdraw the 190 NSW SS and would keep the 189 , then will create another account and will submit only 190 NSW SS. Thanks a lot. Really appreciate the help


----------



## vram

Faris_ksa said:


> you can login and withdraw from 190 your 189 EOI won't be affected...still even if you get NSW invitation email you still can get 189 invitation as long as you are not nominated from the state which would mean you applied.. paid the fee for NSW and got positive nomination.


Thanks a lot for the reply. I will withdraw the 190 NSW SS and will keep the 189. Then i will create a new account and submit a new 190 NSW SS. Thanks a lot. Really appreciate the help


----------



## mdhirfan

*Non-migrating family members*

Hi,

I am filling up the Visa application(06 July invite for 189 - 261311).
Request seniors here to help me with these questions-

1) Should I list my parents as non-migrating dependents - I don't see any other place where details of my parents are to be filled up. They don't intend to migrate now but not providing their details here would have any impact on their future application?

2) Similarly, I dont see a place to fill up details of my siblings. They may want to migrate to Australia later on their own points but will their details in my application help them in any way?

--Thanks


----------



## JK684

mdhirfan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filling up the Visa application(06 July invite for 189 - 261311).
> Request seniors here to help me with these questions-
> 
> 1) Should I list my parents as non-migrating dependents - I don't see any other place where details of my parents are to be filled up. They don't intend to migrate now but not providing their details here would have any impact on their future application?
> 
> 2) Similarly, I dont see a place to fill up details of my siblings. They may want to migrate to Australia later on their own points but will their details in my application help them in any way?
> 
> --Thanks



1. There is no need to do that I guess, as CO will ask for their Medicals. Why you want to complicate your application ? Search for similar cases in this forum and you will find out more answers for this question. Search the forum with the key word *"parents as non-migrating dependents"* and you will find so many threads where people asked this question in the past.

2. In Form 80, there is a place to fill the details of siblings. I think if you become a Citizen of Australia, it might benefit them if they are filing in future.


----------



## atmahesh

Install truecaller

41399900



dineshngct said:


> You try to call them and explain.
> 
> From which number they called you. It will be helpful for all the others to get prepared.


----------



## LILAS

Got the visa today !!!


----------



## JK684

LILAS said:


> Got the visa today !!!


Congrats on your Grant  !!!, Time for party tonight


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

LILAS said:


> Got the visa today !!!


Congratulations buddy


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

rahulsharma50 said:


> Hi Gurinderjit, Yes I had front loaded all documents including PCC for wife and myself except for form 80 and 1221. Medicals are also done. When i said no CO assigned, i meant I have not been contacted yet by anyone and I could see a few people have started to get the grants in the same category even though they applied later than my date of application... So was just wondering what could have gone wrong, will try to call them tomorrow and update the forum.....


You will only get contacted if they need anything otherwise expect direct grant
As far as grants to others are concerned,there are still many guys from feb to april left so do not look at those cases who lodged after you and got grant as every case is different as per DIBP


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

bharat_17an said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all your support and guidance, after a long delay finally got my GRANT under subclass 189.
> 
> Called on +61-73136 7000 ystdy at 10.30Am, first call got disconnected and then a person had picked the call. Later he has asked me all the details and told me that application is under process any change in the status we would reach by email and then i got the email today at 7.06AM IST. My wait got over atlast.
> 
> EA +assessment (Analyst Programmer 261311)
> PTE : 29th Jan 2015
> PTE Band: overall 8
> Submit EOI : 4th Feb 2015
> Date of application:2nd March 2015
> Date of Medicals: 25th may 2015
> Date of grant: 22nd July 2015


Congratulations mate...at last someone from march got grant
Hope they started clearing backlogs


----------



## andrew64

guys when first time i was uploading form 1221 and 80 i some how made some mistakes for dates i travelled for two countries , later i realised the mistake and uploaded the correct version of 80/1221 and mentioning about the previous mistake. is it sufficient or do i need fill another form to mention about this mistake


----------



## mahi31

LILAS said:


> Got the visa today !!!


Congratulations dear, direct Grant of received verification call... And when ?


----------



## sabbys77

Congrats mate

Could you please share reason for delay and did you go through any verification? 
Finally did you call Dibp? 
You have raised hopes for march and April applicants. 
Thanks and congrats once again.


----------



## KeeDa

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Got mail from CO today.
> Requested for spouse English proficiency (which I had already uploaded).
> Hope no more delay!!!


Hi,

I have 2 questions:
1. Spouse English evidence was uploaded under the "Language Ability- English" category? Because I could not see any other place to upload it under.
2. When they asked again, what did you do? Replied to them by email and sent the same documents again? Or re-uploaded them and clicked on "Request Complete" in the online application?


----------



## KeeDa

mhdnajamuddin said:


> I have no clue as to how they calculated IED for me. I was expecting April but to my surprise it's June


Hi,

By any chance the PCC date in your signature is from a PCC not from India? Maybe your Indian (i.e. Home Country) PCC was issued after your Meds?


----------



## Ricks1990

LILAS said:


> Got the visa today !!!


_Congratulations LILAS...!!!
Wishing you all the best mate...!!!_


----------



## mdhirfan

JK684 said:


> 1. There is no need to do that I guess, as CO will ask for their Medicals. Why you want to complicate your application ? Search for similar cases in this forum and you will find out more answers for this question. Search the forum with the key word *"parents as non-migrating dependents"* and you will find so many threads where people asked this question in the past.
> 
> 2. In Form 80, there is a place to fill the details of siblings. I think if you become a Citizen of Australia, it might benefit them if they are filing in future.


Thanks JK684.

So, Form80 would allow me to fill the details of siblings as well parents right?
I want my parent details to be included somewhere in the app


----------



## msgforsunil

KeeDa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 2 questions:
> 1. Spouse English evidence was uploaded under the "Language Ability- English" category? Because I could not see any other place to upload it under.
> 2. When they asked again, what did you do? Replied to them by email and sent the same documents again? Or re-uploaded them and clicked on "Request Complete" in the online application?


1. Upload with" Evidence type" as "Language Ability - English, Evidence of", "Document type" as "Other (specify)", set "Description" as "Evidence of English Language Letter".

2. Do the both.
a. Reply to their email
b. Upload and click on "Request Complete" in the online application, so that "Status " changes to "Assessment in progress"


----------



## msgforsunil

atmahesh said:


> Install truecaller
> 
> 41399900


It matches with the number mentioned at About Us - Australian High Commission


----------



## summi

bharat_17an said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all your support and guidance, after a long delay finally got my GRANT under subclass 189.
> 
> Called on +61-73136 7000 ystdy at 10.30Am, first call got disconnected and then a person had picked the call. Later he has asked me all the details and told me that application is under process any change in the status we would reach by email and then i got the email today at 7.06AM IST. My wait got over atlast.
> 
> EA +assessment (Analyst Programmer 261311)
> PTE : 29th Jan 2015
> PTE Band: overall 8
> Submit EOI : 4th Feb 2015
> Date of application:2nd March 2015
> Date of Medicals: 25th may 2015
> Date of grant: 22nd July 2015


Hi Bharat,

Congrats for the grant...

Please tell me did you frontload all the docs (including form 80 and 1221) and any verification call to you and your employer?


----------



## summi

LILAS said:


> Got the visa today !!!



Congrats LILAS for your Grant.


----------



## LILAS

mahi31 said:


> Congratulations dear, direct Grant of received verification call... And when ?


Did not receive any verification call. I did medicals after CO asked for that.


----------



## Ricks1990

andrew64 said:


> guys when first time i was uploading form 1221 and 80 i some how made some mistakes for dates i travelled for two countries , later i realised the mistake and uploaded the correct version of 80/1221 and mentioning about the previous mistake. is it sufficient or do i need fill another form to mention about this mistake


No way to change, delete, edit, view any document once uploaded to DIBP... sincerely suggest you, try to discuss this with your case officer to avoid any problem later on...!!!


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

KeeDa said:


> Hi,
> 
> By any chance the PCC date in your signature is from a PCC not from India? Maybe your Indian (i.e. Home Country) PCC was issued after your Meds?


nope both my indian and german pcc were issued before 02nd June some time in april


----------



## JK684

mdhirfan said:


> Thanks JK684.
> 
> So, Form80 would allow me to fill the details of siblings as well parents right?
> I want my parent details to be included somewhere in the app


Yes thats correct. Questions 45 and 46 in Form 80.


----------



## Jamaloo

*Confusion*



JK684 said:


> 1. There is no need to do that I guess, as CO will ask for their Medicals. Why you want to complicate your application ? Search for similar cases in this forum and you will find out more answers for this question. Search the forum with the key word *"parents as non-migrating dependents"* and you will find so many threads where people asked this question in the past.
> 
> 2. In Form 80, there is a place to fill the details of siblings. I think if you become a Citizen of Australia, it might benefit them if they are filing in future.


Hello dear by looking at y our time line it seems the Processing time for 189 has been decreased , i am very happy to know this .

Sir plz confirm is that merely by your luck that you have got grant in 3 months or is that for all applicants "? i just heard and ws reading that for high risk applicants like Pak , india and banglaa people the processing time is 0me year as they check all details and eery thing to make sure we are not Harm to theor country 

PLZ REPLY


----------



## dhaarini

*Reg PCC for US 7 months staty*

Hi,

My partner stayed in USA for a period of seven months in 2010. Please let me know if we need to submit PCC for the same. Since USA PCC takes three months, we would like to know before CO is assigned.

Immi web site mentions about PCC required for more than 12 months stay. It also takes about 90 days in past year.

189 Visa Lodged - 15th July 2015


----------



## SetFree

Akon said:


> How to view signature ??


The signature is the text that shows up automatically at the bottom of a person's post, that's where most members have written their timeline. For example, Here's mine blow the line... You can make your own if you go to your account page, click _Customize Profile_, then click _Edit Signature_ on the left panel.

Hope this helps.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hi Jamaloo,
The processing time for VISA grant is usually 3 months or less.
Some people have also got direct grants in 45-50 days. It all depends on your luck and how well you have prepared your documentations.
Second India doesn't fall under High risk countries so the processing time is less. Pakistan on the other hand may fall under high risk countries as I can see in the forum there is one separate thread on this which mentions the same.
I would suggest to be prepared with your documentations and lodge your VISA as soon as you get an invite .




Jamaloo said:


> Hello dear by looking at y our time line it seems the Processing time for 189 has been decreased , i am very happy to know this .
> 
> Sir plz confirm is that merely by your luck that you have got grant in 3 months or is that for all applicants "? i just heard and ws reading that for high risk applicants like Pak , india and banglaa people the processing time is 0me year as they check all details and eery thing to make sure we are not Harm to theor country
> 
> PLZ REPLY


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi ,
if the stay is less than 12 months PCC would not be required. although while submitting EOI it mentions 90 days as period of stay.
so am also confused. Meanwhile I have not submitted my PCC which is similar to stay in UK for 9 months.



dhaarini said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner stayed in USA for a period of seven months in 2010. Please let me know if we need to submit PCC for the same. Since USA PCC takes three months, we would like to know before CO is assigned.
> 
> Immi web site mentions about PCC required for more than 12 months stay. It also takes about 90 days in past year.
> 
> 189 Visa Lodged - 15th July 2015


----------



## dhaarini

suku1809 said:


> hi ,
> if the stay is less than 12 months PCC would not be required. although while submitting EOI it mentions 90 days as period of stay.
> so am also confused. Meanwhile I have not submitted my PCC which is similar to stay in UK for 9 months.


Thanks for your reply. Do let us know if you get any other information on the same.


----------



## saz82

Actually, hate to break it to you but India does fall under high risk countries. Any country not entitled for Australian Electronic Travel Authority ia a high risk country. And most likely the reason some Indian applicants are processed quickly is because of the large volume of applicants from India, so a verification system is in place already. 



suku1809 said:


> Hi Jamaloo,
> The processing time for VISA grant is usually 3 months or less.
> Some people have also got direct grants in 45-50 days. It all depends on your luck and how well you have prepared your documentations.
> Second India doesn't fall under High risk countries so the processing time is less. Pakistan on the other hand may fall under high risk countries as I can see in the forum there is one separate thread on this which mentions the same.
> I would suggest to be prepared with your documentations and lodge your VISA as soon as you get an invite .


----------



## saz82

The processing time for 189 is 3 months however each individual case is different and depending on your travel history, employment history and education history verification may take longer. Check the thread below. There are some people who waited for 5 years. It depends on many factors regardless of whether or not you're from a high risk country. Almost all countries with the exception of a few (countries eligible for Australian ETA) are high risk, so the delay is due to the circumstances of each individual case. Submit your docs, make sure you complete all the requests and keep your fingers crossed. Best of luck to you and everyone else waiting for their grant.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...46-immigration-time-high-risk-applicants.html



Jamaloo said:


> Hello dear by looking at y our time line it seems the Processing time for 189 has been decreased , i am very happy to know this .
> 
> Sir plz confirm is that merely by your luck that you have got grant in 3 months or is that for all applicants "? i just heard and ws reading that for high risk applicants like Pak , india and banglaa people the processing time is 0me year as they check all details and eery thing to make sure we are not Harm to theor country
> 
> PLZ REPLY


----------



## dwarasilareddy

Hi All
Good to see grants to June applicants, eagerly waiting for my turn.


----------



## cloudsec

aown1982 said:


> Hi, at what time did you call?


Hi - I called around 5:30 AM Indian time and do not have to wait, in first attempt itself I got a person on the other side.


----------



## cloudsec

rahulsharma50 said:


> Thanks a ton for the number, i shall call them tomorrow....


Did you call? How did it go? Also update your signature


----------



## kalukuri

Finally recieved out grant today. This forum has been of great help. Thank you all.


----------



## saz82

Congrats! Seems like DIBP are working through their backlog! Great news!lane:




kalukuri said:


> Finally recieved out grant today. This forum has been of great help. Thank you all.


----------



## varundev

bharat_17an said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all your support and guidance, after a long delay finally got my GRANT under subclass 189.
> 
> Called on +61-73136 7000 ystdy at 10.30Am, first call got disconnected and then a person had picked the call. Later he has asked me all the details and told me that application is under process any change in the status we would reach by email and then i got the email today at 7.06AM IST. My wait got over atlast.
> 
> EA +assessment (Analyst Programmer 261311)
> PTE : 29th Jan 2015
> PTE Band: overall 8
> Submit EOI : 4th Feb 2015
> Date of application:2nd March 2015
> Date of Medicals: 25th may 2015
> Date of grant: 22nd July 2015


Congrats Bharat....


----------



## varundev

kalukuri said:


> Finally recieved out grant today. This forum has been of great help. Thank you all.


Congrats Mate


----------



## andrew64

kalukuri said:


> Finally recieved out grant today. This forum has been of great help. Thank you all.


Did you call them during the process buddy


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

Who says they do not intimate?
I got an email suggesting that the assessment has commenced and the name of the CO assigned to me.



saz82 said:


> Dibp will not email you to tell you a CO is assigned. They will only email you if they need docs from you. You can always log onto your Immi account to check what's happening. Calling before 3 months will not only irritate your CO but may also cause the department to stop taking calls period the same way it is with Canada and other countries. Let them deal with the backlog and call after 3 months.


----------



## andrew64

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Who says they do not intimate?
> I got an email suggesting that the assessment has commenced and the name of the CO assigned to me.


is yours Adelaide , i think Brisbane doesn't send


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Who says they do not intimate?
> I got an email suggesting that the assessment has commenced and the name of the CO assigned to me.


Not everybody gets this intimation mail of IMMI assessment commencement..though me too got this mail on 20 may nd waiting since then
It seems they send this mail randomly..no pattern here


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

Yes, I got mail from adelaide.gsm.team2:fingerscrossed:



andrew64 said:


> is yours Adelaide , i think Brisbane doesn't send


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

kalukuri said:


> Finally recieved out grant today. This forum has been of great help. Thank you all.


Congrats buddy...Long wait finally ended
Did you call them today?


----------



## athar.dcsian

In online visa application, there's a question

Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?

It is auto filled from EOI with all job details and the *oldest job *is on top. However, as per help link ? in front of this question, it says *latest job* should be on top.

Should I delete all jobs and then start filing again by keeping latest on top OR should leave it as it is fetched from EOI?

Secondly, what should I enter in *Job Description*, it has only 300 words limit and won't be enough if I copy/paste my JD from reference letters.

Please advise.


----------



## dineshngct

Hi, What did they replied.

I have also applied on 5th June. Still no contact from CO.



cloudsec said:


> Hi - I called around 5:30 AM Indian time and do not have to wait, in first attempt itself I got a person on the other side.


----------



## bharat_17an

Hi guys,

I am expecting baby's delivery in the month of last week of November. How much time does it take for my baby to get PR.


----------



## saz82

They don't do this for everyone. Some people have gone through the entire process without being told a CO is assigned. Ours only got in touch to request additional docs. We found out assessment commenced by checking ImmiAccount and not through correspondence with CO. Every case is different and there is nothing standard.




ThunderDownUnder said:


> Who says they do not intimate?
> I got an email suggesting that the assessment has commenced and the name of the CO assigned to me.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

bharat_17an said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am expecting baby's delivery in the month of last week of November. How much time does it take for my baby to get PR.


If your baby will born in australia,he/she will be australian citizen by birth but if born in India,you have to apply for child visa separately


----------



## saz82

If you already have PR and the baby is born in Australia, the baby is automatically an Australian citizen. If not, contact DIBPwhen the baby is born for adding a dependent. Time varies. Congrats.



bharat_17an said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am expecting baby's delivery in the month of last week of November. How much time does it take for my baby to get PR.


----------



## aown1982

Hi Cloudsec,

I called today morning, he informed me that PCC needs to be submitted; i told him that its already submitted then he replied back that medical is fine, its just that they are verifying the employment and i will get a response within a month. I must say he was a really nice guy.



cloudsec said:


> Hi - I called around 5:30 AM Indian time and do not have to wait, in first attempt itself I got a person on the other side.


----------



## athar.dcsian

aown1982 said:


> Hi Cloudsec,
> 
> I called today morning, he informed me that PCC needs to be submitted; i told him that its already submitted then he replied back that medical is fine, its just that they are verifying the employment and i will get a response within a month. I must say he was a really nice guy.


Hi,

Did you also submit the polio vaccination certificate?


----------



## aown1982

I am i UAE for last 7+ years..



athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you also submit the polio vaccination certificate?


----------



## andrew64

aown1982 said:


> I am i UAE for last 7+ years..


Thats great , how many points your claiming for work . And can you share the number you have called and whether it is Brisbane or Adelaide . Thanks


----------



## aown1982

Hi Andrew,

i have claimed full points for work experience, but now it seems it was not so wise decision  i should have gone for ielts second attempt as the employment history checks are quite rigorous and time taking i believe. i have called +61 7 3136 7000 but not sure its adelaide or brisbane, might need to wait for couple of weeks more. my previous and current employers haven't been contacted yet.



andrew64 said:


> Thats great , how many points your claiming for work . And can you share the number you have called and whether it is Brisbane or Adelaide . Thanks


----------



## athar.dcsian

aown1982 said:


> I am i UAE for last 7+ years..


Same here. 

However, as per IMMI website, if someone traveled to Pakistan after May 2014 for 28 days or more then needs to submit. 

Do you have idea about this clause, these 28 days means stay in one-go OR even if someone stay 10 days 3 times, will this clause still apply?


----------



## aown1982

i think its 28 consecutive days but not sure, i am not worried as i havent been to pakistan for last 3 years :heh:



athar.dcsian said:


> Same here.
> 
> However, as per IMMI website, if someone traveled to Pakistan after May 2014 for 28 days or more then needs to submit.
> 
> Do you have idea about this clause, these 28 days means stay in one-go OR even if someone stay 10 days 3 times, will this clause still apply?


----------



## andrew64

athar.dcsian said:


> Same here.
> 
> However, as per IMMI website, if someone traveled to Pakistan after May 2014 for 28 days or more then needs to submit.
> 
> Do you have idea about this clause, these 28 days means stay in one-go OR even if someone stay 10 days 3 times, will this clause still apply?


Can you please share that link if you have .


----------



## saz82

Hi

This is what appears when i log in to immi account. They tell you about polio certificates. Hope this helps.


----------



## athar.dcsian

andrew64 said:


> Can you please share that link if you have .


Threats to public health

*Polio – Measures for visa applicants*

If you are a visa applicant who has *spent 28 days or longer in Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somalia or Syria, or in any combination of these countries, on or after 5 May 2014,* you should provide your polio vaccination certificate if you are applying for a visa from outside of Australia. If you are lodging a new application, this should be provided at the time you apply.

Applicants attending a medical appointment with a panel physician should bring their certificate to the medical appointment.

If you do not provide the vaccination certificate at the time you apply, or at the time you undertake your medical appointment, your case officer may request the certificate. Otherwise, you may be asked to provide further information and this could delay your application.


----------



## cooldude555

dhaarini said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner stayed in USA for a period of seven months in 2010. Please let me know if we need to submit PCC for the same. Since USA PCC takes three months, we would like to know before CO is assigned.
> 
> Immi web site mentions about PCC required for more than 12 months stay. It also takes about 90 days in past year.
> 
> 189 Visa Lodged - 15th July 2015



As far as I know, you need to submit the PCC only if you have been in other countries for more than 12 months.


----------



## Mandyrippu

Hello everyone 
We got our visa granted today &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;
Subclass 189
Points 65 
Applied 23 may 2015
Direct grant 23 July 2015


----------



## rahulb

Mandyrippu said:


> Hello everyone
> We got our visa granted today ����������������
> Subclass 189
> Points 65
> Applied 23 may 2015
> Direct grant 23 July 2015


Congratulation!! When did u submitted your medicals and PCC ?


----------



## pareshprince

congrates..

what is your occupation code?

please update your timeline..



Mandyrippu said:


> Hello everyone
> We got our visa granted today ����������������
> Subclass 189
> Points 65
> Applied 23 may 2015
> Direct grant 23 July 2015


----------



## andrew64

Mandyrippu said:


> Hello everyone
> We got our visa granted today ����������������
> Subclass 189
> Points 65
> Applied 23 may 2015
> Direct grant 23 July 2015


Congrats buddy , did you front load form 80/1221 and did you call them ...


----------



## cooldude555

Mandyrippu said:


> Hello everyone
> We got our visa granted today ����������������
> Subclass 189
> Points 65
> Applied 23 may 2015
> Direct grant 23 July 2015


Congratulations. All the very best.


----------



## saz82

Congrats great news




Mandyrippu said:


> Hello everyone
> We got our visa granted today ����������������
> Subclass 189
> Points 65
> Applied 23 may 2015
> Direct grant 23 July 2015


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Mandyrippu said:


> Hello everyone
> We got our visa granted today ����������������
> Subclass 189
> Points 65
> Applied 23 may 2015
> Direct grant 23 July 2015


Congratulations buddy


----------



## Mandyrippu

Hey folks 
I have front loded everything except form 80/1221 and they did not ask for it ...&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## sood2gagan

Mandyrippu said:


> Hey folks
> I have front loded everything except form 80/1221 and they did not ask for it ...��


Are you a mechanical Engineer? 

I filed on the same day and still don't see any progress. I called them and they said some background verification is pending due to which it is taking time. Till now I haven't contacted by anyone and the status still showing "Application Received".


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

Can you please update your timeline in the signature>
when was the CO allocated to you?



Mandyrippu said:


> Hello everyone
> We got our visa granted today ����������������
> Subclass 189
> Points 65
> Applied 23 may 2015
> Direct grant 23 July 2015


----------



## Ricks1990

kalukuri said:


> Finally recieved out grant today. This forum has been of great help. Thank you all.


_Congratulations Kalukuri...!!!
Wishing you all the best mate...!!!_


----------



## Ricks1990

Mandyrippu said:


> Hello everyone
> We got our visa granted today ����������������
> Subclass 189
> Points 65
> Applied 23 may 2015
> Direct grant 23 July 2015


_Congratulations Mandyrippu...!!!
Wishing you all the best mate...!!!_


----------



## Mandyrippu

Sorry I have no idea how to upload my signature my occupation is nursing I studied it in Australia but had applied offshore ..... Regards Mandy lane:


----------



## kalukuri

andrew64 said:


> Did you call them during the process buddy


yes we called them thrice in the process. 

Initially, we waited for 45 days and on receiving email saying that visa process is commenced on the application we first called CO if any documents are required. (In the mean time we saw that Medicals for my spouse is not complete) we waited just to hear from CO if any additional health check up are required. Officer asked to check with panel doctor and follow up accordingly. We did same and went for sputum test as there is a opacity seen in chest xray for my spouse. 

Recently on Jul 14 we got sputum results and it is negative. within a week panel hospital submitted reports and medicals are finalised on immi account on Jul 22nd. 

Looking at the updated info, We immediately called DIBP to check if they could further process our application as medicals are finalised. Officer said we need to sign health undertaking and send info on same day (Jul 22) We signed same and uploaded it on same day. 

This morning, we called again and updated them that we have signed the form. The lady over the phone said thats great and I will send email today. 

We recieved 4 emails in after 15 mins (myself, spouse and my sons):second:

Now I have to start job hunt.


----------



## tusharbapu87

I lodged my file 12 may through agent PCC and medical submitted 3 July Waiting and waiting and waiting Finger crossed. agent have all my details so i cannot call DIBP. I frustrated and waiting kill me I applied in transport company manager 149413


----------



## varundev

Mandyrippu said:


> Hello everyone
> We got our visa granted today ����������������
> Subclass 189
> Points 65
> Applied 23 may 2015
> Direct grant 23 July 2015


Congrats Mate


----------



## andrew64

kalukuri said:


> yes we called them thrice in the process.
> 
> Initially, we waited for 45 days and on receiving email saying that visa process is commenced on the application we first called CO if any documents are required. (In the mean time we saw that Medicals for my spouse is not complete) we waited just to hear from CO if any additional health check up are required. Officer asked to check with panel doctor and follow up accordingly. We did same and went for sputum test as there is a opacity seen in chest xray for my spouse.
> 
> Recently on Jul 14 we got sputum results and it is negative. within a week panel hospital submitted reports and medicals are finalised on immi account on Jul 22nd.
> 
> Looking at the updated info, We immediately called DIBP to check if they could further process our application as medicals are finalised. Officer said we need to sign health undertaking and send info on same day (Jul 22) We signed same and uploaded it on same day.
> 
> This morning, we called again and updated them that we have signed the form. The lady over the phone said thats great and I will send email today.
> 
> We recieved 4 emails in after 15 mins (myself, spouse and my sons):second:
> 
> Now I have to start job hunt.


Thanks great man , is your CO from Adelaide or Brisbane , can you share the number you have called .


----------



## varundev

tusharbapu87 said:


> I lodged my file 12 may through agent PCC and medical submitted 3 July Waiting and waiting and waiting Finger crossed. agent have all my details so i cannot call DIBP. I frustrated and waiting kill me I applied in transport company manager 149413


O bapu

Don't worry.

Everything will be done on time. You will get your grant soon. Many folks are waring since FEB and MArch. They are doing their procedure very fast. We all will get grant soon... Samjya bapu


----------



## varundev

Mandyrippu said:


> Sorry I have no idea how to upload my signature my occupation is nursing I studied it in Australia but had applied offshore ..... Regards Mandy lane:


You can update your signature through USERCP and find our signature. And Update over there.


----------



## varundev

kalukuri said:


> Finally recieved out grant today. This forum has been of great help. Thank you all.


Best luck for new future.


----------



## kalukuri

andrew64 said:


> Thanks great man , is your CO from Adelaide or Brisbane , can you share the number you have called .


CO from Adelaide


----------



## kalukuri

varundev said:


> Best luck for new future.


Thank you


----------



## captain_hoomi

Guys, I got an email from Adelaide team 6 with the subject of "IMMI Assessment Commence‏" . Nothing is requested. It says the process of my application has been started. But last time when I called them, they told me that the process of my application had been started since Jun 25th. Now what should I expect next?


----------



## andrew64

kalukuri said:


> Thank you


can you share with us what is 815 under taking , if you sign will you be eligible for Medicare ?


----------



## BTNIFTY

kamy58 said:


> Break it into two 1st-- real employment start date to time when it is counted by ACS for assessment and mark it as NOT relevant
> 
> 2nd-- Start date as date provided by ACS till current, mark it as relevant


Thanks!


----------



## athar.dcsian

When entering employment details in online visa application, 

*How should I enter details of current job? *System is not allowing to me leave "Date To" as blank.

Please guide.


----------



## BTNIFTY

andrew64 said:


> anyone who has got visa , did you break it like this . because in eoi and visa i just metioned from the period acs metioned only and nsw also didnt make any comments on this


Same here 
Wondering if I need to fill form 1023 now

Guys who have already received grants ,.. can you help here please.


----------



## kalukuri

andrew64 said:


> can you share with us what is 815 under taking , if you sign will you be eligible for Medicare ?


At the time of your assessment, our doctors were satisfied
that, while there may have been some abnormalities in your
chest x-ray, you did not have active tuberculosis. However,
individual risk factors mean that some people require
follow-up in Australia to ensure the disease does not develop.
You may also have been issued with a health undertaking
because of another health condition such as Hepatitis B, C or
Leprosy.
A health undertaking is an agreement that is made with the
Australian Government, which obliges you to attend an
appointment with a health authority clinic for a follow-up
health examination. By signing this health undertaking you
also agree to undergo any course of treatment or investigation
that the health clinic directs.
You must contact the Health Undertaking Service (HUS)
within 4 weeks of your arrival in Australia. If your visa was
granted in Australia, you do not need to contact the HUS as
you will already have been referred to an Australian health
clinic by Medibank Health Solutions

its a precaution and doesnt impact anything related to medicare


----------



## dwarasilareddy

Mandyrippu said:


> Sorry I have no idea how to upload my signature my occupation is nursing I studied it in Australia but had applied offshore ..... Regards Mandy lane:


Click on your username at top right corner then it opens settings page, next click on customise profile then edit signature on the left side.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

captain_hoomi said:


> Guys, I got an email from Adelaide team 6 with the subject of "IMMI Assessment Commence‏" . Nothing is requested. It says the process of my application has been started. But last time when I called them, they told me that the process of my application had been started since Jun 25th. Now what should I expect next?



As contents of this mail clearly says that your application has been allocated for FURTHER processing thus it can be assumed that your application has been forwarded to another team,maybe for verification purposes


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

tusharbapu87 said:


> I lodged my file 12 may through agent PCC and medical submitted 3 July Waiting and waiting and waiting Finger crossed. agent have all my details so i cannot call DIBP. I frustrated and waiting kill me I applied in transport company manager 149413


Your agent must have forwarded you the IMMI acknowledgement and fee receipt for your application so you can note down your TRN and can call DIBP..They will ask you for Name,DOB and TRN and will tell you about present status of your application...atleast you will get to know whether it is under any routine checks or not


----------



## summi

kalukuri said:


> yes we called them thrice in the process.
> 
> Initially, we waited for 45 days and on receiving email saying that visa process is commenced on the application we first called CO if any documents are required. (In the mean time we saw that Medicals for my spouse is not complete) we waited just to hear from CO if any additional health check up are required. Officer asked to check with panel doctor and follow up accordingly. We did same and went for sputum test as there is a opacity seen in chest xray for my spouse.
> 
> Recently on Jul 14 we got sputum results and it is negative. within a week panel hospital submitted reports and medicals are finalised on immi account on Jul 22nd.
> 
> Looking at the updated info, We immediately called DIBP to check if they could further process our application as medicals are finalised. Officer said we need to sign health undertaking and send info on same day (Jul 22) We signed same and uploaded it on same day.
> 
> This morning, we called again and updated them that we have signed the form. The lady over the phone said thats great and I will send email today.
> 
> We recieved 4 emails in after 15 mins (myself, spouse and my sons):second:
> 
> Now I have to start job hunt.



Congrats kalukuri for the grants.

I need to know about the health undertaking which you signed and upload. Can you please explain how to do it.


----------



## summi

Mandyrippu said:


> Hello everyone
> We got our visa granted today ����������������
> Subclass 189
> Points 65
> Applied 23 may 2015
> Direct grant 23 July 2015


Congrats Mandyrippu..


----------



## KeeDa

athar.dcsian said:


> When entering employment details in online visa application,
> 
> *How should I enter details of current job? *System is not allowing to me leave "Date To" as blank.
> 
> Please guide.


Input current date as to-date.


----------



## cooldude555

Folks,

Do we need to provide employment relieving letters of the dependent aswell?
My agent has requested me for the dependents relieving letters and CV. 

Is this mandatory?

Thanks.


----------



## andrew64

*form 1221 error*

guys i just realised i have made a typo error in form 1221 , even though its a minor typo error , anyone encountered similar issue and how did you sort it out


----------



## athar.dcsian

KeeDa said:


> Input current date as to-date.


Thanks KeeDa


----------



## mdesilva

Hi Guys,

Regarding visa payment, 
1. Can I make it using 2 credit cards ?
2. Can I make it using someone else's card ?


----------



## mdesilva

In Form 80, it has been stated to use Pen to fill the form. Is that invalid if I fill it using a PDF editor ?


----------



## cooldude555

mdesilva said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Regarding visa payment,
> 1. Can I make it using 2 credit cards ?
> 2. Can I make it using someone else's card ?


No, you cannot use 2 cards for the payment. It has to be a single transaction.
Yes, you can use someone else's card for the payment.


----------



## mdesilva

cooldude555 said:


> No, you cannot use 2 cards for the payment. It has to be a single transaction.
> Yes, you can use someone else's card for the payment.


Thanks a lot cooldude555


----------



## cooldude555

mdesilva said:


> Thanks a lot cooldude555


My pleasure.


----------



## keerat565

Hi All

I have got my ACs result yesterday and will be applying for 189 eoi with 70 points tomorrow under developer programmer.
Any idea by when can I get the invitation letter?


----------



## mankush

keerat565 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have got my ACs result yesterday and will be applying for 189 eoi with 70 points tomorrow under developer programmer.
> Any idea by when can I get the invitation letter?


you should get it in august, the date is not out yet. good luck.


----------



## joey1

Hi All,

Just submitted my application.

18-May ACS file
25-May ACS +ve
29-May EOI (263111 with 60 point / 189)
6-July Invitation rcvd
23-July Visa Application lodge


----------



## captain_hoomi

singh_gurinderjit said:


> As contents of this mail clearly says that your application has been allocated for FURTHER processing thus it can be assumed that your application has been forwarded to another team,maybe for verification purposes


Can you be more specific? Is it a good sign or a bad one? Does it mean the case office has completed their processing of my application? What is verification process?


----------



## vmahajan25

captain_hoomi said:


> Can you be more specific? Is it a good sign or a bad one? Does it mean the case office has completed their processing of my application? What is verification process?


Guys this is normal scenario, after 1-2 days it will update to that ur medical is completed and ur visa processing can continue so nothing to worry as i went thru this recently.


----------



## sood2gagan

Has anyone received their grant today?


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

Can we speak directly to CO? Whenever i made a call, some receptionist answers my call. Do i need to ask her to transfer the call to my CO?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

captain_hoomi said:


> Can you be more specific? Is it a good sign or a bad one? Does it mean the case office has completed their processing of my application? What is verification process?



This mail is normal and many applicants have received it
It does not mean that processing of your application has been completed
Verification process involves verifying your documents which includes employment,education,IELTS,security by concerned officials so it could be any of these but mostly done for employment documents
Hoping your application does not go through these checks and you may get your grant soon


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

joey1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just submitted my application.
> 
> 18-May ACS file
> 25-May ACS +ve
> 29-May EOI (263111 with 60 point / 189)
> 6-July Invitation rcvd
> 23-July Visa Application lodge



Best of luck for future processing


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

*Immi Account Login*

I applied through my agent and only he has access to immi account. What if i create another immi account and pull my application. Will there be any changes in my visa application or will anyone will come to know that i pulled the application.
In short, can i do this without delaying my grant?


----------



## saz82

You can create your own immi account and import your application and check it. Your agent wont get notified. You can check the application but dont change anything in it. Also choose "applicant" when the system asks who you are. Dont worry. Ive done the same.


Rakesh Parmar said:


> I applied through my agent and only he has access to immi account. What if i create another immi account and pull my application. Will there be any changes in my visa application or will anyone will come to know that i pulled the application.
> In short, can i do this without delaying my grant?


----------



## CRHector

*23 & 24th july- No grants*

Why no grants for last 2 days? (Thrusday & Friday) under 189..


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Rakesh Parmar said:


> I applied through my agent and only he has access to immi account. What if i create another immi account and pull my application. Will there be any changes in my visa application or will anyone will come to know that i pulled the application.
> In short, can i do this without delaying my grant?


Yes you can do it without impacting anything and your agent will never know it but make sure you select proper option after creating your account..you must select the option which says you want to only view the application and will not make any changes to it neither want to change its correspondence 
Create immi account and import your application using TRN number


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

keerat565 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have got my ACs result yesterday and will be applying for 189 eoi with 70 points tomorrow under developer programmer.
> Any idea by when can I get the invitation letter?


Considering your score of 70,you may get your invitation in the next round itself which is in August


----------



## tusharbapu87

saz82 said:


> You can create your own immi account and import your application and check it. Your agent wont get notified. You can check the application but dont change anything in it. Also choose "applicant" when the system asks who you are. Dont worry. Ive done the same.


Same situation here so can I do same as u suggested but agent does not get any notification that I created another immi account. Tell me which detail I enter to create another immi account


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

CRHector said:


> Why no grants for last 2 days? (Thrusday & Friday) under 189..



Ask DIBP instead


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

saz82 said:


> You can create your own immi account and import your application and check it. Your agent wont get notified. You can check the application but dont change anything in it. Also choose "applicant" when the system asks who you are. Dont worry. Ive done the same.


Thanks a lot buddy..


----------



## abbasraza

*Congrats*



najamgk said:


> Got Direct grant today 16/07/2015


Congrats. did you applied 2 EOI's for 189 & 190? My anzsco code is 263111. I applied in july with 60 points for 189. What are the chances of getting visa invitation in August. Also did you submitted all documents in advance. Also share the docs list so that i can prepare in advance.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Telldell

Hi Guys

Need your help urgently

Today CO contacted stating that they need my wife, my wife is a primary applicant

Additional Personal Particulars
Personal particulars for character assessment
Further evidence of overseas study - Full certificate and Letter of Completion
- The certificate you provided with your application is a provisional certificate.

Could you please tell me what they are reffering to, I have already uploaded everything, PCC , health 

My wife never studied outside of india,not sure why CO mentioned Overseas


----------



## happieaussie2016

First I was shocked reading your statement. I would suggest edit it but I had a good laugh....

Hi Guys

*Need your help urgently

Today CO contacted stating that they need my wife*, my wife is a primary applicant

By overseas it means outside Australia. any country outside Aus is considered to be overseas.
Did you provide your degree certificate. they would not accept any provisional degrees. Are you claiming any points for spouse.
If not I don't think you needed to provide the documents.
now that the CO has asked I would suggest upload everything again even the PCC if you had already submitted. 



Telldell said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Need your help urgently
> 
> Today CO contacted stating that they need my wife, my wife is a primary applicant
> 
> Additional Personal Particulars
> Personal particulars for character assessment
> Further evidence of overseas study - Full certificate and Letter of Completion
> - The certificate you provided with your application is a provisional certificate.
> 
> Could you please tell me what they are reffering to, I have already uploaded everything, PCC , health
> 
> My wife never studied outside of india,not sure why CO mentioned Overseas


----------



## andrew64

Telldell said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Need your help urgently
> 
> Today CO contacted stating that they need my wife, my wife is a primary applicant
> 
> Additional Personal Particulars
> Personal particulars for character assessment
> Further evidence of overseas study - Full certificate and Letter of Completion
> - The certificate you provided with your application is a provisional certificate.
> 
> Could you please tell me what they are reffering to, I have already uploaded everything, PCC , health
> 
> My wife never studied outside of india,not sure why CO mentioned Overseas


Is it from Brisbane . When you scroll down you can see the full detail


----------



## Ecnediser_P

Telldell said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Need your help urgently
> 
> Today CO contacted stating that they need my wife, my wife is a primary applicant


Go ahead and give them your wife. That will be the best thing you will ever do, trust me on that.:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## civil

Lol


----------



## cooldude555

Telldell said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Need your help urgently
> 
> Today CO contacted stating that they need my wife, my wife is a primary applicant
> 
> Additional Personal Particulars
> Personal particulars for character assessment
> Further evidence of overseas study - Full certificate and Letter of Completion
> - The certificate you provided with your application is a provisional certificate.
> 
> Could you please tell me what they are reffering to, I have already uploaded everything, PCC , health
> 
> My wife never studied outside of india,not sure why CO mentioned Overseas



By overseas education, CO is referring to the education which was completed outside of Australia. You might have provided a provisional certificate. Please provide the below:

Consolidated marks memo
Course Completion letter
All educational transcripts

For character assessment, provide the PCC again. No harm in doing this.

And please edit your post whenever you can. If you know what I mean.

All the best.


----------



## varundev

suku1809 said:


> First I was shocked reading your statement. I would suggest edit it but I had a good laugh....
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> *Need your help urgently
> 
> Today CO contacted stating that they need my wife*, my wife is a primary applicant
> 
> By overseas it means outside Australia. any country outside Aus is considered to be overseas.
> Did you provide your degree certificate. they would not accept any provisional degrees. Are you claiming any points for spouse.
> If not I don't think you needed to provide the documents.
> now that the CO has asked I would suggest upload everything again even the PCC if you had already submitted.


hahahaha

Actually I also laugh and I wander that's why his wife is primary applicant as he is not able to get required Score....


----------



## cooldude555

*Telldell's Post*

Guys,

I dont find this as funny as you guys do to blow this out of proportion.

To err is human. Mistakes do happen. Now, dont tell me we are all 100% perfect....

All the best to everyone out there waiting for a grant.

Cheers


----------



## varundev

Ecnediser_P said:


> Go ahead and give them your wife. That will be the best thing you will ever do, trust me on that.:eyebrows::eyebrows:


LOL:heh::heh::heh:

However Thanks to him that in this waiting period of Grant We could laugh... Otherwise all days go very slowly


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Ecnediser_P said:


> Go ahead and give them your wife. That will be the best thing you will ever do, trust me on that.:eyebrows::eyebrows:


No offence to you but I believe u should not have said that for his wife..better to guide him rather than laughing at him
He must be confused or frustrated which led to this typo error


----------



## saz82

It might all sound like good fun and games but if this were Australia this could very well be categorized as bullying and harrassment. We all make typing mistakes due to poor english or typing too fast. I dont think anyone would appreciate being laughed at.

Anyways a quick update. I contacted DIBP and was finally told our application is undergoing external checks which could take 3 to 6 months. I was told once the checks are done the application can be finalized. I was also told that if I don't hear anything within 3 months to contcat the department again for an update. I must say the officers are such nice people over the phone. Once this is all done I intend to write a letter of thanks praising their customer service. Fingers crossed we finalize sooner rather than later 



singh_gurinderjit said:


> No offence to you but I believe u should not have said that for his wife..better to guide him rather than laughing at him
> He must be confused or frustrated which led to this typo error


----------



## ambition_vik

Dear all,

Do I need to submit employment document for experience which I marked as 'not relevant'?

I marked as not relevant because of ACS deducted no. of years.

Please reply


----------



## cooldude555

ambition_vik said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Do I need to submit employment document for experience which I marked as 'not relevant'?
> 
> I marked as not relevant because of ACS deducted no. of years.
> 
> Please reply


Typically, you should submit employment related documents for the last 10 years.


----------



## kaju

singh_gurinderjit said:


> No offence to you but I believe u should not have said that for his wife..better to guide him rather than laughing at him
> He must be confused or frustrated which led to this typo error


Alright everyone, let's not blow things out of proportion. A little humour is not necessarily a bad thing occasionally, as long as it is genuinely not at someone's else expense personally. I don't see a serious comment made at someone's expense, rather, a simple joke. I don't think such a comment could in any way be construed at harassment or bullying. If somebody came to me and said that, as a former, fully-trained senior officer in the Australian Government with many years background with Harassment Contact Officer duties, I would have said the same, and expected the same view from my staff. It clearly was not meant as a personal insult.

Since the original poster and indeed his wife are not personally known to any of us, it was clearly not a personal remark, or indeed any kind of attack, and I think we can take the response to the small error in the spirit intended. I am glad to see responses like those of birbir and cooldude555 that gave information in response, but not overly concerned about the other responses, as I'm sure they were not made with any personal malice.

We all makes mistakes at times, that's not uncommon (and not at all serious, in this case), it's life - but we all need to have a little give and take too. 

I'd encourage everyone to reflect first before commenting on others' posts, especially if they are commenting in this manner, but I'd also encourage those who might feel somehow slighted at a post or a response, to consider the intent. I feel comfortable in saying that in Australia, such a response would most likely be seen as simply a corny joke - even if made about someone, to them! Simply because we all make mistakes, and we know we could, and likely are in the same situation from time to time. It's no big thing. It's our differences, and our tolerance for them, with good humour, that make our society a better place, after all. 

cheers
kaju


----------



## Telldell

suku1809 said:


> First I was shocked reading your statement. I would suggest edit it but I had a good laugh....
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> *Need your help urgently
> 
> Today CO contacted stating that they need Details of my Wife*, my wife is a primary applicant
> 
> By overseas it means outside Australia. any country outside Aus is considered to be overseas.
> Did you provide your degree certificate. they would not accept any provisional degrees. Are you claiming any points for spouse.
> If not I don't think you needed to provide the documents.
> now that the CO has asked I would suggest upload everything again even the PCC if you had already submitted.




I was worried by seeing that email from CO, I made a mistake but you are mature enough to understand that what I meant (I am sure there is no one who never made mistake)


----------



## Telldell

Ecnediser_P said:


> Go ahead and give them your wife. That will be the best thing you will ever do, trust me on that.:eyebrows::eyebrows:


Not sure why you are making fun of one sentence which is done mistakenly, I did not check.

Would you give your WIFE to CO??????


----------



## saz82

Appreciate what you are trying to say. I myself worked for the Australian Govt and was trained in Work, Health and Safety regulations which included mental health, bullying and harrassment. Anyways, appreciate your effort in trying to maintain the peace 




kaju said:


> Alright everyone, let's not blow things out of proportion. A little humour is not necessarily a bad thing occasionally, as long as it is genuinely not at someone's else expense personally. I don't see a serious comment made at someone's expense, rather, a simple joke. I don't think such a comment could in any way be construed at harassment or bullying. If somebody came to me and said that, as a former, fully-trained senior officer in the Australian Government with many years background with Harassment Contact Officer duties, I would have said the same, and expected the same view from my staff. It clearly was not meant as a personal insult.
> 
> Since the original poster and indeed his wife are not personally known to any of us, it was clearly not a personal remark, or indeed any kind of attack, and I think we can take the response to the small error in the spirit intended. I am glad to see responses like those of birbir and cooldude555 that gave information in response, but not overly concerned about the other responses, as I'm sure they were not made with any personal malice.
> 
> We all makes mistakes at times, that's not uncommon (and not at all serious, in this case), it's life - but we all need to have a little give and take too.
> 
> I'd encourage everyone to reflect first before commenting on others' posts, especially if they are commenting in this manner, but I'd also encourage those who might feel somehow slighted at a post or a response, to consider the intent. I feel comfortable in saying that in Australia, such a response would most likely be seen as simply a corny joke - even if made about someone, to them! Simply because we all make mistakes, and we know we could, and likely are in the same situation from time to time. It's no big thing. It's our differences, and our tolerance for them, with good humour, that make our society a better place, after all.
> 
> cheers
> kaju


----------



## jelli-kallu

Come on folks, let's move on!!


----------



## vijendra

ambition_vik said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Do I need to submit employment document for experience which I marked as 'not relevant'?
> 
> I marked as not relevant because of ACS deducted no. of years.
> 
> Please reply


Not necessary. What I would request you is, don't upload the documents for which you have not claimed points. Provide only when the CO asks.


----------



## varundev

Telldell said:


> Not sure why you are making fun of one sentence which is done mistakenly, I did not check.
> 
> Would you give your WIFE to CO??????


Dude Leave it. 

Now I would like to say that you have received many attachments from CO. 
One is Introductory Attachment

Second one is Check list attachment

You can find out things to submit on time in check list attachment.

I am sure your CO demanded form 80 (Personal Character certificate) where you need to give all details what you have provided in form of Physical documents. More other details like Your wife traveled in other country and you have to mention detail in the form.

Please read all letter carefully and focus on that party what is concern to your application. I m sure you have 28 days to submit all documents.


----------



## Ecnediser_P

singh_gurinderjit said:


> No offence to you but I believe u should not have said that for his wife..better to guide him rather than laughing at him
> He must be confused or frustrated which led to this typo error


Where is your sense of humour? We all understand that was a typo and a funny one might I add. Loosen up my friend, it will take you a long way.


----------



## Ecnediser_P

Telldell said:


> Not sure why you are making fun of one sentence which is done mistakenly, I did not check.
> 
> Would you give your WIFE to CO??????


I am very sorry if it offends you but in all sincerity I meant it as a joke <snip>


----------



## kaju

I believe we can stop discussing this now, thank you all. 

Further posts in a similar vein (on either side of the discussion) will be moderated, lets get back towards helping each other. 

Thank you.
kaju


----------



## ambition_vik

Thanks Vijendra

Basically I am not claiming point for experience because it is less than 3 years post ACS deduction.

Should I only submit document for relevant period (as per ACS)? 





vijendra said:


> Not necessary. What I would request you is, don't upload the documents for which you have not claimed points. Provide only when the CO asks.


----------



## bharathyku

Hi All ..should a baby less than a year need to undergo medicals?


----------



## vijendra

ambition_vik said:


> Thanks Vijendra
> 
> Basically I am not claiming point for experience because it is less than 3 years post ACS deduction.
> 
> Should I only submit document for relevant period (as per ACS)?


I am also not sure. I would suggest, don't submit the docs. If the CO requires the docs, he'll ask for it.


----------



## DeepakT

vijendra said:


> I am also not sure. I would suggest, don't submit the docs. If the CO requires the docs, he'll ask for it.


It's not required to submit documents for unclaimed points.somewhere(don't remember exactly) they have mentioned that you need to provide evidence for points claimed.


----------



## andrew64

ambition_vik said:


> Thanks Vijendra
> 
> Basically I am not claiming point for experience because it is less than 3 years post ACS deduction.
> 
> Should I only submit document for relevant period (as per ACS)?


i suggest you should because you need to provide the documents sent to acs . to be frank try to avoid the communication with co to speed up the grant.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

bharathyku said:


> Hi All ..should a baby less than a year need to undergo medicals?


Yes but it will be only physical examination..no tests


----------



## SetFree

Telldell said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Need your help urgently
> 
> Today CO contacted stating that they need my wife, my wife is a primary applicant
> 
> Additional Personal Particulars
> Personal particulars for character assessment
> Further evidence of overseas study - Full certificate and Letter of Completion
> - The certificate you provided with your application is a provisional certificate.
> 
> Could you please tell me what they are reffering to, I have already uploaded everything, PCC , health
> 
> My wife never studied outside of india,not sure why CO mentioned Overseas



Also, 'Personal particulars for assessment' and 'Additional personal particulars' refer to forms 80 and 1221 respectively. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## andrew64

SetFree said:


> Also, 'Personal particulars for assessment' and 'Additional personal particulars' refer to forms 80 and 1221 respectively.
> 
> Hope this helps.


after a day co requested for additional document you will find the link for additional forms need to be uploaded in your immi account


----------



## savite

Hello All,

Finally Received my Grant on the 21st July.I would like to thank all the forum members specially Jeetan and Keeda for their contribution which immensely helped me and cleared a lot of doubts.I wish that all the applicants receive their grants at the earliest.

15-02-2015: Thought About Moving Down Under
24-02-2015: EA Skill Assessment - Application Submitted (ANZSCO -263111)
02-03-2015: EA Skill Assessment (Positive)
03-03-2015: PTE-A L70,R69,W75,S75
13-03-2015: EOI Submitted( 60 Pts)
10-04-2015: EOI Invitation
07-05-2015: Visa Application Lodged 189
29-05-2015CC
01-06-2015: Medicals
21-07-2015: VISA GRANT


----------



## andrew64

savite said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally Received my Grant on the 21st July.I would like to thank all the forum members specially Jeetan and Keeda for their contribution which immensely helped me and cleared a lot of doubts.I wish that all the applicants receive their grants at the earliest.
> 
> 15-02-2015: Thought About Moving Down Under
> 24-02-2015: EA Skill Assessment - Application Submitted (ANZSCO -263111)
> 02-03-2015: EA Skill Assessment (Positive)
> 03-03-2015: PTE-A L70,R69,W75,S75
> 13-03-2015: EOI Submitted( 60 Pts)
> 10-04-2015: EOI Invitation
> 07-05-2015: Visa Application Lodged 189
> 29-05-2015CC
> 01-06-2015: Medicals
> 21-07-2015: VISA GRANT


congrats buddy did you front load form80 1221 CV


----------



## Ricks1990

savite said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally Received my Grant on the 21st July.I would like to thank all the forum members specially Jeetan and Keeda for their contribution which immensely helped me and cleared a lot of doubts.I wish that all the applicants receive their grants at the earliest.
> 
> 15-02-2015: Thought About Moving Down Under
> 24-02-2015: EA Skill Assessment - Application Submitted (ANZSCO -263111)
> 02-03-2015: EA Skill Assessment (Positive)
> 03-03-2015: PTE-A L70,R69,W75,S75
> 13-03-2015: EOI Submitted( 60 Pts)
> 10-04-2015: EOI Invitation
> 07-05-2015: Visa Application Lodged 189
> 29-05-2015CC
> 01-06-2015: Medicals
> 21-07-2015: VISA GRANT


_Congratulations Savite... wish you all the best for the future...!!!_


----------



## batra786

savite said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally Received my Grant on the 21st July.I would like to thank all the forum members specially Jeetan and Keeda for their contribution which immensely helped me and cleared a lot of doubts.I wish that all the applicants receive their grants at the earliest.
> 
> 15-02-2015: Thought About Moving Down Under
> 24-02-2015: EA Skill Assessment - Application Submitted (ANZSCO -263111)
> 02-03-2015: EA Skill Assessment (Positive)
> 03-03-2015: PTE-A L70,R69,W75,S75
> 13-03-2015: EOI Submitted( 60 Pts)
> 10-04-2015: EOI Invitation
> 07-05-2015: Visa Application Lodged 189
> 29-05-2015CC
> 01-06-2015: Medicals
> 21-07-2015: VISA GRANT


Congratsss!!!!!


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

savite said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally Received my Grant on the 21st July.I would like to thank all the forum members specially Jeetan and Keeda for their contribution which immensely helped me and cleared a lot of doubts.I wish that all the applicants receive their grants at the earliest.
> 
> 15-02-2015: Thought About Moving Down Under
> 24-02-2015: EA Skill Assessment - Application Submitted (ANZSCO -263111)
> 02-03-2015: EA Skill Assessment (Positive)
> 03-03-2015: PTE-A L70,R69,W75,S75
> 13-03-2015: EOI Submitted( 60 Pts)
> 10-04-2015: EOI Invitation
> 07-05-2015: Visa Application Lodged 189
> 29-05-2015CC
> 01-06-2015: Medicals
> 21-07-2015: VISA GRANT



Congrats savite


----------



## sribha

Congrats Savite.


----------



## kulznguyen

Hello everyone,

Here is my current status:
1. I am 23, got a Bachelor of Accounting in RMIT, and currently study Master of Commerce at RMIT (graduate by the end of this year), and my visa is expected to expire by 1st of March, 2016. 

2. 3 days ago, I cleared the hurdle of PTE with the following score (L82,R80,S83,W81), which means I now have only 60 pts to submit EOI. 

Here is the question:
I would like to ask for your advice on whether I should do skill assessment with CPA ANZSCO code in auditor or just general accountant or both to receive an EOI invitation ASAP. (Actually, I did the assessment with the auditor and waiting for the result expected get on 5th of August). Should I do assessment again with the general accountant as well? My aim to get PR by the end of 2015, so is it feasible? 

Thank you in advance,

Dat Nguyen


----------



## ambition_vik

Dear All,

Do I need to upload only recommended docs in VISA application?

Should I create single pdf for employment or need to segregate company wise?

Please reply.


----------



## Laxie

kulznguyen said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Here is my current status:
> 1. I am 23, got a Bachelor of Accounting in RMIT, and currently study Master of Commerce at RMIT (graduate by the end of this year), and my visa is expected to expire by 1st of March, 2016.
> 
> 2. 3 days ago, I cleared the hurdle of PTE with the following score (L82,R80,S83,W81), which means I now have only 60 pts to submit EOI.
> 
> Here is the question:
> I would like to ask for your advice on whether I should do skill assessment with CPA ANZSCO code in auditor or just general accountant or both to receive an EOI invitation ASAP. (Actually, I did the assessment with the auditor and waiting for the result expected get on 5th of August). Should I do assessment again with the general accountant as well? My aim to get PR by the end of 2015, so is it feasible?
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> 
> Dat Nguyen


You should go straight for External Auditor, which would get you an EOI invitation much faster.


----------



## savite

andrew64 said:


> congrats buddy did you front load form80 1221 CV


Hey Andrew,

I had gone thru a MARA agent and am pretty sure he did not front Load Form 80/1221(though i had provided him Form 80) since we did not have any previous overseas travel.

Regards,

Savite


----------



## msgforsunil

ambition_vik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Do I need to upload only recommended docs in VISA application?
> 
> Should I create single pdf for employment or need to segregate company wise?
> 
> Please reply.


Please do the below company wise, rather than consolidating all in one. 

Form16
Employer Reference Letter/Statutory Declaration
Evidence of Employment
Pay Slip


----------



## andrew64

msgforsunil said:


> Please do the below company wise, rather than consolidating all in one.
> 
> Form16
> Employer Reference Letter/Statutory Declaration
> Evidence of Employment
> Pay Slip


Hi buddy any luck did you call them , I just submitted requested documents a day back ...


----------



## andrew64

savite said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally Received my Grant on the 21st July.I would like to thank all the forum members specially Jeetan and Keeda for their contribution which immensely helped me and cleared a lot of doubts.I wish that all the applicants receive their grants at the earliest.
> 
> 15-02-2015: Thought About Moving Down Under
> 24-02-2015: EA Skill Assessment - Application Submitted (ANZSCO -263111)
> 02-03-2015: EA Skill Assessment (Positive)
> 03-03-2015: PTE-A L70,R69,W75,S75
> 13-03-2015: EOI Submitted( 60 Pts)
> 10-04-2015: EOI Invitation
> 07-05-2015: Visa Application Lodged 189
> 29-05-2015CC
> 01-06-2015: Medicals
> 21-07-2015: VISA GRANT


hi buddy did you claim for work ? any employer verification


----------



## varundev

Hello Guys

One of our mate who is old applicant (may be applicant of FEB or March) called to the department and he got some unexpected reply what old applicants will not like.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2-190-visa-gang-lodged-jan-feb-2015-a-89.html

Really Wait is killing. However We need to wait more one month. 

I contacted one MARA agent and Old employer of DIBP (Also worked as CO) who suggested me that i don't need to contact department. I did not contacted the department till date.


----------



## mandy2137

andrew64 said:


> hi buddy did you claim for work ? any employer verification


Buddy,

Is it up to us to claim points for work or we have to claim if we have 3 or 5 years exp after ACS positive assessment? 

thanks


----------



## msgforsunil

andrew64 said:


> Hi buddy any luck did you call them , I just submitted requested documents a day back ...


I was told to wait, the last time I called them up, a couple of weeks back. As I understand(from the forum thread), we are directly talking to the CO over phone, so didn't want to waste their time in responding to our questions.


----------



## andrew64

msgforsunil said:


> I was told to wait, the last time I called them up, a couple of weeks back. As I understand(from the forum thread), we are directly talking to the CO over phone, so didn't want to waste their time in responding to our questions.


oh when i called i was talking to client service guy i think


----------



## wiseman_eagle

Just got my grant. It was a direct grant received it today on a Saturday. 25th july. Eoi 24 April lodged 29 may. All docs front loaded.


----------



## jelli-kallu

wiseman_eagle said:


> Just got my grant. It was a direct grant received it today on a Saturday. 25th july. Eoi 24 April lodged 29 may. All docs front loaded.


Many congratulations to you!! All the best for your plans to Australia!!lane:


----------



## Ricks1990

wiseman_eagle said:


> Just got my grant. It was a direct grant received it today on a Saturday. 25th july. Eoi 24 April lodged 29 may. All docs front loaded.


_Congratulations wiseman...!!!
_
_Can you share your timeline...?
_


----------



## mankush

kulznguyen said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Here is my current status:
> 1. I am 23, got a Bachelor of Accounting in RMIT, and currently study Master of Commerce at RMIT (graduate by the end of this year), and my visa is expected to expire by 1st of March, 2016.
> 
> 2. 3 days ago, I cleared the hurdle of PTE with the following score (L82,R80,S83,W81), which means I now have only 60 pts to submit EOI.
> 
> Here is the question:
> I would like to ask for your advice on whether I should do skill assessment with CPA ANZSCO code in auditor or just general accountant or both to receive an EOI invitation ASAP. (Actually, I did the assessment with the auditor and waiting for the result expected get on 5th of August). Should I do assessment again with the general accountant as well? My aim to get PR by the end of 2015, so is it feasible?
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> 
> Dat Nguyen


hi, you should get degree assessed as auditor..... the chances of getting eoi invitation with 60points as accountant look very slim (considering monthly invitation and reduced quota). i myself applied as accountant on 9th april and lodged another eoi for auditor on 12th may for which i got invitation on 6th july but accountant eoi was still not picked.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

wiseman_eagle said:


> Just got my grant. It was a direct grant received it today on a Saturday. 25th july. Eoi 24 April lodged 29 may. All docs front loaded.



Congratulations mate


----------



## DeepBlue007

*Certify documents in dubai*

Hi,
I am originally from Pakistan and living in Dubai. Can someone please guide me how to gets documents certified in Dubai?

Regards,
DeepBlue007


----------



## iHope

sribha said:


> Congrats Savite.


You are expat in Australia or Austria?


----------



## mdesilva

Hi All,

In the online visa application form, it's asked to give description of duties in experience section. Is it necessary to include or just enough to say duties are given in the reference letter ? It is a mandatory field in the form but has not enough space. Please advise what to do.


----------



## irizk

Question to Pakistanis 
I have gotten 189 grant last month. Now I am planning to travel to Sydney via Thai air. As Pakistani national do we need transit visa for Thailand? ( iterinary: Isb-Bangkok-Syd)


----------



## andrew64

irizk said:


> Question to Pakistanis
> I have gotten 189 grant last month. Now I am planning to travel to Sydney via Thai air. As Pakistani national do we need transit visa for Thailand? ( iterinary: Isb-Bangkok-Syd)


check the thai visa requirment for pakistanis for the latest information in their goverment site


----------



## mdesilva

irizk said:


> Question to Pakistanis
> I have gotten 189 grant last month. Now I am planning to travel to Sydney via Thai air. As Pakistani national do we need transit visa for Thailand? ( iterinary: Isb-Bangkok-Syd)


If you don't change air plane, not required. I meant if you are traveling Pak to Thai by Thai airways and Thai to Aus by Thai airways.


----------



## athar.dcsian

DeepBlue007 said:


> Hi,
> I am originally from Pakistan and living in Dubai. Can someone please guide me how to gets documents certified in Dubai?
> 
> Regards,
> DeepBlue007


There are few typing center at Al Rigga road who do this for Pakistani certificates too but charges are 50 AED per page. If number of documents are much, I will recommend to send all documents via courier to someone in Pakistan and get back the scan certified copies.
Secondly, notary certification is not required if original document is already colored.


----------



## kulznguyen

mankush said:


> hi, you should get degree assessed as auditor..... the chances of getting eoi invitation with 60points as accountant look very slim (considering monthly invitation and reduced quota). i myself applied as accountant on 9th april and lodged another eoi for auditor on 12th may for which i got invitation on 6th july but accountant eoi was still not picked.


Thank you for your response. I can see now from your situation, you get the invitation after about 2 months submitting your EOI. I am trying to push the CPA to assess my paper faster so that I can upload everything before the coming round, which is 3rd of August. But I think it's futile. Maybe I wait for the next invitation in Sep, and hopefully I'll get invitation before the year ends.


----------



## kulznguyen

Laxie said:


> You should go straight for External Auditor, which would get you an EOI invitation much faster.


Thank you for your advice.


----------



## kulznguyen

I wonder how I can attach something like this under my post ? I have no idea how to put it, can anyone please help me then ? Thanks

"ANZSCO Code: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
EA +ve : 28/07/14
IELTS : 8/8/7/7.5
EOI 189 (65 points) : 19/02/15
Invitation: 27/02/2015
PCC : 05/03/2015
Visa Lodged : 25/03/2015
Medicals : 18/04/2015
CO allocation : 20/05/2015
Grant : "


----------



## gpdl

I received the first contact from the CO yesterday (25th) requesting my FBI PCC wich is the only doc that is missing to upload.
Now I have to wait the FBI's letter to send it to the CO


----------



## andrew64

gpdl said:


> I received the first contact from the CO yesterday (25th) requesting my FBI PCC wich is the only doc that is missing to upload.
> Now I have to wait the FBI's letter to send it to the CO


adealide or brisbane . did you front load form 80 and 1221


----------



## msgforsunil

andrew64 said:


> adealide or brisbane . did you front load form 80 and 1221


Andrew, to avoid delays, please upload Form 80/1221 and CV.


----------



## jtp2015

irizk said:


> Question to Pakistanis
> I have gotten 189 grant last month. Now I am planning to travel to Sydney via Thai air. As Pakistani national do we need transit visa for Thailand? ( iterinary: Isb-Bangkok-Syd)


No *u dnt* need visa as* u r* not getting out of airport.

*No text-speak please - see Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.

kaju/moderator*


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

kulznguyen said:


> I wonder how I can attach something like this under my post ? I have no idea how to put it, can anyone please help me then ? Thanks
> 
> "ANZSCO Code: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> EA +ve : 28/07/14
> IELTS : 8/8/7/7.5
> EOI 189 (65 points) : 19/02/15
> Invitation: 27/02/2015
> PCC : 05/03/2015
> Visa Lodged : 25/03/2015
> Medicals : 18/04/2015
> CO allocation : 20/05/2015
> Grant : "



Click User CP and then click edit signature
Now you can write your details in there


----------



## Ricks1990

kulznguyen said:


> I wonder how I can attach something like this under my post ? I have no idea how to put it, can anyone please help me then ? Thanks
> 
> "ANZSCO Code: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> EA +ve : 28/07/14
> IELTS : 8/8/7/7.5
> EOI 189 (65 points) : 19/02/15
> Invitation: 27/02/2015
> PCC : 05/03/2015
> Visa Lodged : 25/03/2015
> Medicals : 18/04/2015
> CO allocation : 20/05/2015
> Grant : "


Go to *Quick Links* and click on *Edit Signature* tab (see attached screen shot)... you may *copy and paste* your following details in the edit signature window and save it...!!!

*ANZSCO Code*: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
*EA +ve*: 28/07/14
*IELTS*: 8/8/7/7.5
*EOI 189 (65 points)*: 19/02/15
*Invitation*: 27/02/2015
*PCC*: 05/03/2015
*Visa Lodged*: 25/03/2015
*Medicals*: 18/04/2015
*CO allocation*: 20/05/2015
*Grant*: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dwarasilareddy

wiseman_eagle said:


> Just got my grant. It was a direct grant received it today on a Saturday. 25th july. Eoi 24 April lodged 29 may. All docs front loaded.


Congratulations buddy. Have a safe moving..lane:


----------



## dwarasilareddy

savite said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally Received my Grant on the 21st July.I would like to thank all the forum members specially Jeetan and Keeda for their contribution which immensely helped me and cleared a lot of doubts.I wish that all the applicants receive their grants at the earliest.
> 
> 15-02-2015: Thought About Moving Down Under
> 24-02-2015: EA Skill Assessment - Application Submitted (ANZSCO -263111)
> 02-03-2015: EA Skill Assessment (Positive)
> 03-03-2015: PTE-A L70,R69,W75,S75
> 13-03-2015: EOI Submitted( 60 Pts)
> 10-04-2015: EOI Invitation
> 07-05-2015: Visa Application Lodged 189
> 29-05-2015CC
> 01-06-2015: Medicals
> 21-07-2015: VISA GRANT


Congrats dude..all the best for job hunting in Australia.


----------



## dwarasilareddy

bharathyku said:


> Hi All ..should a baby less than a year need to undergo medicals?


My son 5 months old and he only had Doctor checkup, no chest X-ray, blood & urine tests. For baby it costs only ₹1400 for medical examination.


----------



## joey1

Hi All,

I called my bank to check the transaction which was made 3 days before for visa, they said your card has been charged but the merchant didnt claim the money yet, you have to wait till they do. 

Is there something like it?

Please reply,


----------



## VK_OZ

Hi friends,
I am in process of filling up EOI for 189.
I got stuck at the education information section because I dont know the exact dates of start and end of both of my bachelor and master degrees. 
So kindly suggest what to do here ? is it ok if I enter tentative dates or they need to be exact ?
Another question is : my edu and work assessment is positive, but is it ok if I dont want to claim points for my work experience? or there will a query raised that why am I not claiming Work exp points even after receiving positive assessment ? FYI : I dont want to claim the points because my first employer company is not functioning anymore and if any inquiry will be done then there wont be any reply from the company. So, I dont want to take any of such risk.
Thanks,
VK


----------



## bharathyku

Hi
Regarding medicals, my son was born with a hole in the heart but it is closing on its own. My agent however checked no for the question if you were born with a heart condition. I did tell her the situation. Do you think it would cause a problem if the murmur is heard during physical examination? I am not sure of the situation. Is there wma way to modify the answer for that question? Please provide your inputs ..


----------



## sribha

bharathyku said:


> Hi
> Regarding medicals, my son was born with a hole in the heart but it is closing on its own. My agent however checked no for the question if you were born with a heart condition. I did tell her the situation. Do you think it would cause a problem if the murmur is heard during physical examination? I am not sure of the situation. Is there wma way to modify the answer for that question? Please provide your inputs ..


Its better to declare and provide all the medical reports to the doctor whom you will be meeting during medicals. Please also get a favourable report/letter from the consultant cardiologist that the hole is closing on its own and does not require any surgery. You will not have any problem.

If the murmur is easily identifiable by the general physician, you might have problem. Its very important to not to hide anything from DIBP in my opinion. If your son is just born, you may be able to tell them you are not aware of this issue.

If your forms are submitted already to DIBP, I suggest you to consult a consultant who is experienced in handling medical cases, like George Lombard.


----------



## Sameer1626

VK_OZ said:


> Hi friends,
> I am in process of filling up EOI for 189.
> I got stuck at the education information section because I dont know the exact dates of start and end of both of my bachelor and master degrees.
> So kindly suggest what to do here ? is it ok if I enter tentative dates or they need to be exact ?
> Another question is : my edu and work assessment is positive, but is it ok if I dont want to claim points for my work experience? or there will a query raised that why am I not claiming Work exp points even after receiving positive assessment ? FYI : I dont want to claim the points because my first employer company is not functioning anymore and if any inquiry will be done then there wont be any reply from the company. So, I dont want to take any of such risk.
> Thanks,
> VK


Hi VK,

You dont have to put the exact dates but yes you should fill this up with the closest dates which you could remember of.

Its absolutely fine if you dont want to claim any work related points but make ure that you re reaching 60 points without it. Also under EOI you have to show all your relevant experiences as "NOT RELEVANT"
There will be a question which says, "is this occupation is related to your nominated occupation?" - just select no in that as well

All the best!!


----------



## vram

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi VK,
> 
> You dont have to put the exact dates but yes you should fill this up with the closest dates which you could remember of.
> 
> Its absolutely fine if you dont want to claim any work related points but make ure that you re reaching 60 points without it. Also under EOI you have to show all your relevant experiences as "NOT RELEVANT"
> There will be a question which says, "is this occupation is related to your nominated occupation?" - just select no in that as well
> 
> All the best!!


Sir why do we have to select NO for the question that asks 'is this occupation is related to your nominated occupation'.
Thanks in advance


----------



## andrew64

vram said:


> Sir why do we have to select NO for the question that asks 'is this occupation is related to your nominated occupation'.
> Thanks in advance


if you selected yes then it will be claimed for points ...


----------



## VK_OZ

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi VK,
> 
> You dont have to put the exact dates but yes you should fill this up with the closest dates which you could remember of.
> 
> Its absolutely fine if you dont want to claim any work related points but make ure that you re reaching 60 points without it. Also under EOI you have to show all your relevant experiences as "NOT RELEVANT"
> There will be a question which says, "is this occupation is related to your nominated occupation?" - just select no in that as well
> 
> All the best!!


Hi Sameer,
Thanks alot for your valuable inputs.
My major concern was that is it possible that the CO will ask me why have I showed all my work exp as NOT RELEVANT even if ACS has validated it as relevant which is obviously mentioned in the assessment result document ?? 

Thanks,
VK


----------



## ambition_vik

Dear All,

ACS result, pay slip is already generated in pdf by system.

Do I need to take print out and scan it for DIBP or I can use it in as is form?

Please reply.


----------



## DeepakT

ambition_vik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> ACS result, pay slip is already generated in pdf by system.
> 
> Do I need to take print out and scan it for DIBP or I can use it in as is form?
> 
> Please reply.


No need to scan ACS result pdf and payslip needs to be attested if it's B/W else u can upload it as it is


----------



## santa999

Hello,
Does anyone know how much time does it take for dibp to verify documents?
I am told by the CO that no further docs are needed and the next stage is documents verification. 
Thanks.


----------



## atmahesh

*Passport reissue request*

Guys, 

I had lodged 189 visa on 4th May 2015. Co had requested for PCC on 22nd June and I submitted on the same day. All the documents were ok when I called them on 21st July

last week on 22nd July, the progress on the visa application is that Australian High commission called but I missed to attend the call.

Meanwhile, I have applied for passport reissue on 25th July and Passport office have cancelled my current passport. I didn't know that Passport office is going to cancel the passport.

I wrote to DIPB twice : 
22nd July: mentioned that I have missed Australian high commission phone call. 
and 25th July that Passport is cancelled for reissue and attaching the passport reissue request. Also requested to put my visa processing on hold for 2 weeks. Shall I mention that It was damaged or lost? 

however no reply as of now. It's urgent. Awaiting your immediate guidance. 

I am planning to submit form 929 after I get the new passport in two weeks time. Anything needs to be done apart from that. shall I call DIPB on Monday? Please let me know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## msgforsunil

santa999 said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know how much time does it take for dibp to verify documents?
> I am told by the CO that no further docs are needed and the next stage is documents verification.
> Thanks.


Normally, the whole process is expected to be completed in less than 3 months provided the application is not picked for verification.


----------



## msgforsunil

atmahesh said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had lodged 189 visa on 4th May 2015. Co had requested for PCC on 22nd June and I submitted on the same day. All the documents were ok when I called them on 21st July
> 
> last week on 22nd July, the progress on the visa application is that Australian High commission called but I missed to attend the call.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have applied for passport reissue on 25th July and Passport office have cancelled my current passport. I didn't know that Passport office is going to cancel the passport.
> 
> I wrote to DIPB twice :
> 22nd July: mentioned that I have missed Australian high commission phone call.
> and 25th July that Passport is cancelled for reissue and attaching the passport reissue request. Also requested to put my visa processing on hold for 2 weeks. Shall I mention that It was damaged or lost?
> 
> however no reply as of now. It's urgent. Awaiting your immediate guidance.
> 
> I am planning to submit form 929 after I get the new passport in two weeks time. Anything needs to be done apart from that. shall I call DIPB on Monday? Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


See, if http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ssport-renewal-before-after-getting-visa.html is useful.

You may consider sending PM to the members in the above thread, if you need more info.

And also 
https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/update_passport_details.pdf

Apart from mailing, you consider calling them up and briefing your issue and seeking for more information from them on the way forward.

You may also ask you agent, if you are processing through an agent.


----------



## Knowman

Default
CO has contacted my friend and asked for his and kids medica but not for his wife
Possibility or a mistake from CO


----------



## love.immi

VK_OZ said:


> Hi Sameer,
> Thanks alot for your valuable inputs.
> My major concern was that is it possible that the CO will ask me why have I showed all my work exp as NOT RELEVANT even if ACS has validated it as relevant which is obviously mentioned in the assessment result document ??
> 
> Thanks,
> VK


hi 
I have the same question ACS deducted 2 years from my experience and when I made my 
EOI I put only the net experience I didn't put any of the deducted ones 
do I need to put it with irrelevant or I keep it like that ?

there is any problem in my EOI ?

PLZ HELP


----------



## andrew64

love.immi said:


> hi
> I have the same question ACS deducted 2 years from my experience and when I made my
> EOI I put only the net experience I didn't put any of the deducted ones
> do I need to put it with irrelevant or I keep it like that
> there is any problem in my EOI
> 
> PLZ HELP


your right you should mention only the experience date , after the period mentioned in your ACS letter . If you mention all you experience and claim points visa will be rejected so please spend more time to understand then fill the EOI , there should lots of question and answer this in the forum .


----------



## love.immi

andrew64 said:


> your right you should mention only the experience date , after the period mentioned in your ACS letter . If you mention all you experience and claim points visa will be rejected so please spend more time to understand then fill the EOI , there should lots of question and answer this in the forum .


thanks , but about this irrelevant ones actually I can't find it or understand


----------



## andrew64

atmahesh said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had lodged 189 visa on 4th May 2015. Co had requested for PCC on 22nd June and I submitted on the same day. All the documents were ok when I called them on 21st July
> 
> last week on 22nd July, the progress on the visa application is that Australian High commission called but I missed to attend the call.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have applied for passport reissue on 25th July and Passport office have cancelled my current passport. I didn't know that Passport office is going to cancel the passport.
> 
> I wrote to DIPB twice :
> 22nd July: mentioned that I have missed Australian high commission phone call.
> and 25th July that Passport is cancelled for reissue and attaching the passport reissue request. Also requested to put my visa processing on hold for 2 weeks. Shall I mention that It was damaged or lost?
> 
> however no reply as of now. It's urgent. Awaiting your immediate guidance.
> 
> I am planning to submit form 929 after I get the new passport in two weeks time. Anything needs to be done apart from that. shall I call DIPB on Monday? Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Buddy don't waste time in emailing call them tell about this issue happened , how many points you have claimed for work


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

santa999 said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know how much time does it take for dibp to verify documents?
> I am told by the CO that no further docs are needed and the next stage is documents verification.
> Thanks.


Nobody can predict the timeframe in case of verification as some feb to april guys are still waiting for their grants while some guys have got early too so keep praying that you are one of those early ones


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

atmahesh said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had lodged 189 visa on 4th May 2015. Co had requested for PCC on 22nd June and I submitted on the same day. All the documents were ok when I called them on 21st July
> 
> last week on 22nd July, the progress on the visa application is that Australian High commission called but I missed to attend the call.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have applied for passport reissue on 25th July and Passport office have cancelled my current passport. I didn't know that Passport office is going to cancel the passport.
> 
> I wrote to DIPB twice :
> 22nd July: mentioned that I have missed Australian high commission phone call.
> and 25th July that Passport is cancelled for reissue and attaching the passport reissue request. Also requested to put my visa processing on hold for 2 weeks. Shall I mention that It was damaged or lost?
> 
> however no reply as of now. It's urgent. Awaiting your immediate guidance.
> 
> I am planning to submit form 929 after I get the new passport in two weeks time. Anything needs to be done apart from that. shall I call DIPB on Monday? Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



You can expect reply to your mail within 7 working days but sometimes they do not reply at all so there is no point waiting for their reply
Best option would be to call on Monday


----------



## savite

Thanks Sribha


----------



## savite

andrew64 said:


> hi buddy did you claim for work ? any employer verification


Hi Andrew,

Yes,i claimed 15 Point for work experience. I did not receive any verification call

Regards,

Savite


----------



## vram

Hi all, just want a clarification regarding the EOI form. I am applying through an agent and he sent me pdf documents of the EOI form which he submitted. I am not sure if some of these is correct. Under ''selected Visa Types ''Heading it says subclass 189 and 190 and next to it is YES. Under ''employer sponsored permanent'' it says subclass 186 and 187 and next to it is the word YES. He also attached the points breakdown. It says Points Breakdown as at 6/7/15, EOI Id and date submitted:28/2/15.

Are these right? I do not understand what employed sponsored permanent is and why it says YES next to those subclases. Just wanted to know if you guys enter the same.

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## andrew64

vram said:


> Hi all, just want a clarification regarding the EOI form. I am applying through an agent and he sent me pdf documents of the EOI form which he submitted. I am not sure if some of these is correct. Under ''selected Visa Types ''Heading it says subclass 189 and 190 and next to it is YES. Under ''employer sponsored permanent'' it says subclass 186 and 187 and next to it is the word YES. He also attached the points breakdown. It says Points Breakdown as at 6/7/15, EOI Id and date submitted:28/2/15.
> 
> Are these right? I do not understand what employed sponsored permanent is and why it says YES next to those subclases. Just wanted to know if you guys enter the same.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance


nope for PR we have entered 189 and 190 state sponsor only


----------



## rahulb

All - I got my direct grant today. Thanks a lot this forum which made life easy during processing.

ACS : 29/04/2013
EOI: 29/10/2014
VISA Lodge Date:03/11/2014
PCC: 31/03/2015
Medical: 08/06/2015
Grant: 27/07/2015

Cheers


----------



## saz82

Congratulations!



rahulb said:


> All - I got my direct grant today. Thanks a lot this forum which made life easy during processing.
> 
> ACS : 29/04/2013
> EOI: 29/10/2014
> VISA Lodge Date:03/11/2014
> PCC: 31/03/2015
> Medical: 08/06/2015
> Grant: 27/07/2015
> 
> Cheers


----------



## mahi31

Congratulations



rahulb said:


> All - I got my direct grant today. Thanks a lot this forum which made life easy during processing.
> 
> ACS : 29/04/2013
> EOI: 29/10/2014
> VISA Lodge Date:03/11/2014
> PCC: 31/03/2015
> Medical: 08/06/2015
> Grant: 27/07/2015
> 
> Cheers


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

rahulb said:


> All - I got my direct grant today. Thanks a lot this forum which made life easy during processing.
> 
> ACS : 29/04/2013
> EOI: 29/10/2014
> VISA Lodge Date:03/11/2014
> PCC: 31/03/2015
> Medical: 08/06/2015
> Grant: 27/07/2015
> 
> Cheers



Congrats mate
Why so much delay?


----------



## andrew64

rahulb said:


> All - I got my direct grant today. Thanks a lot this forum which made life easy during processing.
> 
> ACS : 29/04/2013
> EOI: 29/10/2014
> VISA Lodge Date:03/11/2014
> PCC: 31/03/2015
> Medical: 08/06/2015
> Grant: 27/07/2015
> 
> Cheers


hi rahul awesome congrats . Can you share with us what it took long for you get the grant since you submitted 0n 03 - Nov -2014 . will be a good sharing for everyone . Thanks again


----------



## rahulsharma50

I called up DIBP today and they suggested that they have accessed the application and sent it for verification. They are waiting on the results of verification which will arrive not before September....Anyone has any idea what kind of verification is performed in this circumstances?

EOI - 01 May 2015
Invitation date: 08 May 2015
Visa - Application 16th May 2015, 65 points
Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111
ACS- 30 Apr 2015 positive
IELTS - 14 Mar 2015 - R-8.5, W-8.0, L-8.5, S-7.5

Visa Application : 16th May, no CO assigned, no update yet.


----------



## rahulb

Delay was there because we were pregnant  , so our case was on hold till baby's born. We submitted form 1022 and baby's passport on 16/05/15 and after that medicals on 08/06/15.

Thanks 


andrew64 said:


> hi rahul awesome congrats . Can you share with us what it took long for you get the grant since you submitted 0n 03 - Nov -2014 . will be a good sharing for everyone . Thanks again


----------



## andrew64

rahulsharma50 said:


> I called up DIBP today and they suggested that they have accessed the application and sent it for verification. They are waiting on the results of verification which will arrive not before September....Anyone has any idea what kind of verification is performed in this circumstances?
> 
> EOI - 01 May 2015
> Invitation date: 08 May 2015
> Visa - Application 16th May 2015, 65 points
> Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111
> ACS- 30 Apr 2015 positive
> IELTS - 14 Mar 2015 - R-8.5, W-8.0, L-8.5, S-7.5
> 
> Visa Application : 16th May, no CO assigned, no update yet.


how many points have you claimed for work .


----------



## rahulsharma50

andrew64 said:


> how many points have you claimed for work .


10, work exp 5-8 years....


----------



## Ricks1990

rahulb said:


> All - I got my direct grant today. Thanks a lot this forum which made life easy during processing.
> 
> ACS : 29/04/2013
> EOI: 29/10/2014
> VISA Lodge Date:03/11/2014
> PCC: 31/03/2015
> Medical: 08/06/2015
> Grant: 27/07/2015
> 
> Cheers


_Congratulations Rahulb...!!!_


----------



## saz82

Sounds like external checks to me.



rahulsharma50 said:


> I called up DIBP today and they suggested that they have accessed the application and sent it for verification. They are waiting on the results of verification which will arrive not before September....Anyone has any idea what kind of verification is performed in this circumstances?
> 
> EOI - 01 May 2015
> Invitation date: 08 May 2015
> Visa - Application 16th May 2015, 65 points
> Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111
> ACS- 30 Apr 2015 positive
> IELTS - 14 Mar 2015 - R-8.5, W-8.0, L-8.5, S-7.5
> 
> Visa Application : 16th May, no CO assigned, no update yet.


----------



## andrew64

rahulsharma50 said:


> 10, work exp 5-8 years....


 did they request you form 80 or 1221 or did you front load them . Have you traveled many countries outside .


----------



## rahulsharma50

andrew64 said:


> did they request you form 80 or 1221 or did you front load them . Have you traveled many countries outside .


Nope they did not request for those and I did not front load them...Yes I have traveled to a few places and was posted outside my home country for almost 4 years........


----------



## andrew64

rahulsharma50 said:


> Nope they did not request for those and I did not front load them...Yes I have traveled to a few places and was posted outside my home country for almost 4 years........


oh if you haven't upload form 80 means it is not security check , probably it is employment verification . probably alert you managers so that they can respond accordingly .


----------



## atmahesh

atmahesh said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had lodged 189 visa on 4th May 2015. Co had requested for PCC on 22nd June and I submitted on the same day. All the documents were ok when I called them on 21st July
> 
> last week on 22nd July, the progress on the visa application is that Australian High commission called but I missed to attend the call.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have applied for passport reissue on 25th July and Passport office have cancelled my current passport. I didn't know that Passport office is going to cancel the passport.
> 
> I wrote to DIPB twice :
> 22nd July: mentioned that I have missed Australian high commission phone call.
> and 25th July that Passport is cancelled for reissue and attaching the passport reissue request. Also requested to put my visa processing on hold for 2 weeks. Shall I mention that It was damaged or lost?
> 
> however no reply as of now. It's urgent. Awaiting your immediate guidance.
> 
> I am planning to submit form 929 after I get the new passport in two weeks time. Anything needs to be done apart from that. shall I call DIPB on Monday? Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Guys, I called today at 11:15 am.
And the lady co sent email of grant in 5 min. 

However, she gave entry date as 26th April, although my Pcc and medicals were on 26th may. 
Perhaps lady was in hurry when i calked because it was around end of business hours and did mistake in selecting month.


Thank you all for your help. 1 year wait finally come to end..


----------



## summi

rahulb said:


> All - I got my direct grant today. Thanks a lot this forum which made life easy during processing.
> 
> ACS : 29/04/2013
> EOI: 29/10/2014
> VISA Lodge Date:03/11/2014
> PCC: 31/03/2015
> Medical: 08/06/2015
> Grant: 27/07/2015
> 
> Cheers



Congrats Rahulb


----------



## qimtiaz

atmahesh said:


> Guys, I called today at 11:15 am.
> And the lady co sent email of grant in 5 min.
> 
> However, she gave entry date as 26th April, although my Pcc and medicals were on 26th may.
> Perhaps lady was in hurry when i calked because it was around end of business hours and did mistake in selecting month.
> 
> Thank you all for your help. 1 year wait finally come to end..


Many Congratulations Dear...


----------



## varundev

atmahesh said:


> Guys, I called today at 11:15 am.
> And the lady co sent email of grant in 5 min.
> 
> However, she gave entry date as 26th April, although my Pcc and medicals were on 26th may.
> Perhaps lady was in hurry when i calked because it was around end of business hours and did mistake in selecting month.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your help. 1 year wait finally come to end..


Congrats Mate. Please Update your signature that can help other mates


----------



## varundev

rahulb said:


> All - I got my direct grant today. Thanks a lot this forum which made life easy during processing.
> 
> ACS : 29/04/2013
> EOI: 29/10/2014
> VISA Lodge Date:03/11/2014
> PCC: 31/03/2015
> Medical: 08/06/2015
> Grant: 27/07/2015
> 
> Cheers


Congrats Mate


----------



## santa999

rahulsharma50 said:


> I called up DIBP today and they suggested that they have accessed the application and sent it for verification. They are waiting on the results of verification which will arrive not before September....Anyone has any idea what kind of verification is performed in this circumstances?
> 
> EOI - 01 May 2015
> Invitation date: 08 May 2015
> Visa - Application 16th May 2015, 65 points
> Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111
> ACS- 30 Apr 2015 positive
> IELTS - 14 Mar 2015 - R-8.5, W-8.0, L-8.5, S-7.5
> 
> Visa Application : 16th May, no CO assigned, no update yet.


Hi, i am also told last week that my application will be sent for verification. Lodged in early April.


----------



## mandy2137

atmahesh said:


> Guys, I called today at 11:15 am.
> And the lady co sent email of grant in 5 min.
> 
> However, she gave entry date as 26th April, although my Pcc and medicals were on 26th may.
> Perhaps lady was in hurry when i calked because it was around end of business hours and did mistake in selecting month.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your help. 1 year wait finally come to end..


Congratulations...


----------



## cloudsec

atmahesh said:


> Guys, I called today at 11:15 am.
> And the lady co sent email of grant in 5 min.
> 
> However, she gave entry date as 26th April, although my Pcc and medicals were on 26th may.
> Perhaps lady was in hurry when i calked because it was around end of business hours and did mistake in selecting month.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your help. 1 year wait finally come to end..


Congratulations mate! Which no. did you call? Was it +61 731 367000?


----------



## saz82

Many many many congrats to you!



atmahesh said:


> Guys, I called today at 11:15 am.
> And the lady co sent email of grant in 5 min.
> 
> However, she gave entry date as 26th April, although my Pcc and medicals were on 26th may.
> Perhaps lady was in hurry when i calked because it was around end of business hours and did mistake in selecting month.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your help. 1 year wait finally come to end..


----------



## saz82

Yeah i was told the same. 3 to 6 months.



santa999 said:


> Hi, i am also told last week that my application will be sent for verification. Lodged in early April.


----------



## santa999

saz82 said:


> Yeah i was told the same. 3 to 6 months.


Hi SAZ,
When did you lodge your application?


----------



## saz82

26 march 2015. Spoke to DIBP on friday they said its undergoing external checks which can take 3 to 6 months. Not sure when those 3 months started.



santa999 said:


> Hi SAZ,
> When did you lodge your application?


----------



## andrew64

atmahesh said:


> Guys, I called today at 11:15 am.
> And the lady co sent email of grant in 5 min.
> 
> However, she gave entry date as 26th April, although my Pcc and medicals were on 26th may.
> Perhaps lady was in hurry when i calked because it was around end of business hours and did mistake in selecting month.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your help. 1 year wait finally come to end..


Congrats buddy it is a big relief , can you share with us how did you reach the CO , when you called the number did you mention your CO name and want to reach to him or her.


----------



## saz82

You dont have to speak to your case office. Any dibp officer can finalize your case of it appears to be complete on the system.




andrew64 said:


> Congrats buddy it is a big relief , can you share with us how did you reach the CO , when you called the number did you mention your CO name and want to reach to him or her.


----------



## atmahesh

cloudsec said:


> Congratulations mate! Which no. did you call? Was it +61 731 367000?


Yes


----------



## atmahesh

andrew64 said:


> Congrats buddy it is a big relief , can you share with us how did you reach the CO , when you called the number did you mention your CO name and want to reach to him or her.


It depends on your luck. Generally, lady co are happy to help while gents are a bit rude. Just my view based on my experience.


----------



## andrew64

atmahesh said:


> It depends on your luck. Generally, lady co are happy to help while gents are a bit rude. Just my view based on my experience.


i agree with you , so you just talked to the person attended the call rite .


----------



## bharat_17an

Hey Guys,

My wife is expecting a baby in month of Nov'15 or Dec'15, myself, my wife got the PR. we planned move later the delivery. How much time does it take to get the PR for my baby Post delivery.

Thanks,
Bharat


----------



## Ricks1990

atmahesh said:


> Guys, I called today at 11:15 am.
> And the lady co sent email of grant in 5 min.
> 
> However, she gave entry date as 26th April, although my Pcc and medicals were on 26th may.
> Perhaps lady was in hurry when i calked because it was around end of business hours and did mistake in selecting month.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your help. 1 year wait finally come to end..


_Congratulations Atmahesh... wish you all the best...!!!_


----------



## sribha

rahulb said:


> All - I got my direct grant today. Thanks a lot this forum which made life easy during processing.
> 
> ACS : 29/04/2013
> EOI: 29/10/2014
> VISA Lodge Date:03/11/2014
> PCC: 31/03/2015
> Medical: 08/06/2015
> Grant: 27/07/2015
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations and All the very best for getting a good job!


----------



## captain_hoomi

santa999 said:


> Hi, i am also told last week that my application will be sent for verification. Lodged in early April.


Did you receive any emails from CO indicating that your application has allocated sent for further processing?


----------



## saz82

Shouldn't be longer than a year if you apply for the baby immediately after birth. Ive seen cases that were much faster. If birth is in Australia your child will be a citizen automatically.




bharat_17an said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My wife is expecting a baby in month of Nov'15 or Dec'15, myself, my wife got the PR. we planned move later the delivery. How much time does it take to get the PR for my baby Post delivery.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bharat


----------



## sribha

atmahesh said:


> Guys, I called today at 11:15 am.
> And the lady co sent email of grant in 5 min.
> 
> However, she gave entry date as 26th April, although my Pcc and medicals were on 26th may.
> Perhaps lady was in hurry when i calked because it was around end of business hours and did mistake in selecting month.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your help. 1 year wait finally come to end..


Many Congratulations Mahesh. All the very best.


----------



## captain_hoomi

singh_gurinderjit said:


> As contents of this mail clearly says that your application has been allocated for FURTHER processing thus it can be assumed that your application has been forwarded to another team,maybe for verification purposes


Should I reply to this email? Nothing has been requested

Here is the email
Dear 

Please see the attached information.

We prefer contact with this office concerning your application to be by email. We try to respond to all email enquiries within seven (7) working days. 

The attach document is just mentioning my application has been allocated for further processing

should I reply to this email?


----------



## santa999

captain_hoomi said:


> Did you receive any emails from CO indicating that your application has allocated sent for further processing?


No. I called them to ensure that no further documents are required after my last email with additional docs. The lady told me that no further documents are required for now and she will send the application for verification. I was suprised as i thought that they already did the verification... they had enough time as i lodged in April. Anyway i dont know what exactly is docs verification, hope its not external security checks...


----------



## andrew64

santa999 said:


> No. I called them to ensure that no further documents are required after my last email with additional docs. The lady told me that no further documents are required for now and she will send the application for verification. I was suprised as i thought that they already did the verification... they had enough time as i lodged in April. Anyway i dont know what exactly is docs verification, hope its not external security checks...


what type documents did they requested previously


----------



## santa999

andrew64 said:


> what type documents did they requested previously


Medicals, forms 80 & 1221, payslips, pcc.


----------



## ketanp89

captain_hoomi said:


> Should I reply to this email? Nothing has been requested
> 
> Here is the email
> Dear
> 
> Please see the attached information.
> 
> We prefer contact with this office concerning your application to be by email. We try to respond to all email enquiries within seven (7) working days.
> 
> The attach document is just mentioning my application has been allocated for further processing
> 
> should I reply to this email?


I have also got similar mail.


----------



## captain_hoomi

ketanp89 said:


> I have also got similar mail.


Did you reply? anything has been requested by CO so far? (e.x form 80)


----------



## JK684

atmahesh said:


> Guys, I called today at 11:15 am.
> And the lady co sent email of grant in 5 min.
> 
> However, she gave entry date as 26th April, although my Pcc and medicals were on 26th may.
> Perhaps lady was in hurry when i calked because it was around end of business hours and did mistake in selecting month.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your help. 1 year wait finally come to end..



Congrats dude. Wish you all the best for job hunt


----------



## ketanp89

captain_hoomi said:


> Did you reply? anything has been requested by CO so far? (e.x form 80)



No I have not replied to that mail and nothing requested from CO. The mail has name of Case Officer assigned.


----------



## captain_hoomi

ketanp89 said:


> No I have not replied to that mail and nothing requested from CO. The mail has name of Case Officer assigned.


When did you receive it? Any email received following this one?


----------



## vram

Hi just want to clarify if my agent filled the EOI form correctly. Under selected visa types there is 189 and 190 and it says YES next to them. Then below that is the employer sponsored and it shows subclass 186 and 187 and next to them it says YES. On the next page it says points breakdown as at 6/7/15, EOI ID, Eoi submitted:28/2/15 and NAME.

Hope these fields are entered correct and i do not know what is subclass 186 ,187. Is it fine if it says YES next to it? Would it affect my 189 visa for the August round.My Eoi was updated on 6/7/15. Sorry if i used any text words. Not sure if says is one.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SenthilKumarK

Congrats mate.


----------



## saz82

Usually if they ask for forms 80 and 1221 it's for external verification (security checks with ASIO). Now some countries have a faster response time to ASIO requests. The good news is DIBP are done with their own checks but are waiting on ASIO's response to finalize the application. I was told mine needs 3 to 6 months. My application status has been assessment in progress since 2 June so I think thats when it started for me.



santa999 said:


> Medicals, forms 80 & 1221, payslips, pcc.


----------



## SenthilKumarK

congrates mate. Have fun.


----------



## SenthilKumarK

Hi All,

During medicals i came to know that my First Name and Last Name is interchanged. After verifying my passport, the doctor informed me that she will give her comment as first name and last name interchanged. This mistake was done by my agent. Then they asked me to submit 1023 for this update. Does this will have impact in the grant? I submitted for visa on 22 may and still waiting for CO assignment.


----------



## JK684

SenthilKumarK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> During medicals i came to know that my First Name and Last Name is interchanged. After verifying my passport, the doctor informed me that she will give her comment as first name and last name interchanged. This mistake was done by my agent. Then they asked me to submit 1023 for this update. Does this will have impact in the grant? I submitted for visa on 22 may and still waiting for CO assignment.


I think this should be fine, not a big deal I suppose. However if you need a proper legal advice, contact a MARA agent.


----------



## civil189

What is the scope of civil engineer to get pr of aus


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

civil189 said:


> What is the scope of civil engineer to get pr of aus



There is equal chance for all professions to get Australia PR,it just varies according to occupation cap
Prerequisite is that your occupation should be in SOL with points score of atleast 60 for skilled independent visa 189 or points 55 for state sponsored visa 190
Moreover,you should meet other eligibility criteria as well


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

captain_hoomi said:


> Should I reply to this email? Nothing has been requested
> 
> Here is the email
> Dear
> 
> Please see the attached information.
> 
> We prefer contact with this office concerning your application to be by email. We try to respond to all email enquiries within seven (7) working days.
> 
> The attach document is just mentioning my application has been allocated for further processing
> 
> should I reply to this email?




You do not have to reply to this mail as this mail is sent only to inform you that your application has been allocated


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

atmahesh said:


> Guys, I called today at 11:15 am.
> And the lady co sent email of grant in 5 min.
> 
> However, she gave entry date as 26th April, although my Pcc and medicals were on 26th may.
> Perhaps lady was in hurry when i calked because it was around end of business hours and did mistake in selecting month.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your help. 1 year wait finally come to end..



Congratulations atul


----------



## mdesilva

When filling the online visa form, It asks for Spouse's Language ability. My wife did not take IELTS still but will be taking soon. Until then, how should I fill the form as I am going to make the payment before her IETLS results. It asks 'Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability ?' I guess I should select yes. Is that ok ?

Regarding, her educational qualification. My wife has completed Advance level examination and I am not claiming points for her. Should mention about her Advance level as it asks for secondary level education ? If so, what should i select form the drop-down list ? I guess 'Other'. am I correct ?

Please advise.


----------



## JK684

mdesilva said:


> When filling the online visa form, It asks for Spouse's Language ability. My wife did not take IELTS still but will be taking soon. Until then, how should I fill the form as I am going to make the payment before her IETLS results. It asks 'Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability ?' I guess I should select yes. Is that ok ?
> 
> Regarding, her educational qualification. My wife has completed Advance level examination and I am not claiming points for her. Should mention about her Advance level as it asks for secondary level education ? If so, what should i select form the drop-down list ? I guess 'Other'. am I correct ?
> 
> Please advise.



I guess you can select Yes, and when CO asks for proof, provide IELTS results.

It is better enter all the educations details. My wife has masters, but I didnt claim points for her education, but I still entered all the details of her education starting from 10th.


----------



## binu26

Hi guys really appreciate if someone could answer. Would my application go for external checks even if I have not claimed employment points.


----------



## knamz

I checked my immiaccount today and to my surprise the link "complete and the sumbmit character particulars for this applicant" is not appearing any more. Does that mean the national security check is over? Can any one shed some light? I was asked to resubmit forms 80 with singatures on 19th June, and they told end of June 2015 that my National security check is in process. Can it be completed so soon. Is my visa procssing really nearing completion?

regards

Visa Application 12th March 2015
Last Docs submitted (PCC-UK, SAUDI, PK & Forms 80&1221: 25th May 2015)


----------



## VK_OZ

Hi guys,
I have Bsc and MCA degrees.
ACS validated MCA as equivalent degree to Aus standards.
So in my EOI i have only mentioned MCA and not BSC. 
So is it fine or is it mandatory to mention school and all degrees in Education details in EOI ?
Thanks,
VK


----------



## vijendra

VK_OZ said:


> Hi guys,
> I have Bsc and MCA degrees.
> ACS validated MCA as equivalent degree to Aus standards.
> So in my EOI i have only mentioned MCA and not BSC.
> So is it fine or is it mandatory to mention school and all degrees in Education details in EOI ?
> Thanks,
> VK


Mention ur BSc as well... There is no harm..


----------



## santa999

binu26 said:


> Hi guys really appreciate if someone could answer. Would my application go for external checks even if I have not claimed employment points.


Hi. I think that employment has nothing to do with external checks. As i inderstand external checks are security checks.


----------



## sahilsharma

hi binu26,
did you called DIBP and they mentioned "external checks" or "routine checks"?

Are they both same?



binu26 said:


> Hi guys really appreciate if someone could answer. Would my application go for external checks even if I have not claimed employment points.


----------



## SetFree

rahulb said:


> Delay was there because we were pregnant  , so our case was on hold till baby's born. We submitted form 1022 and baby's passport on 16/05/15 and after that medicals on 08/06/15.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations on both your grant and your new addition!!!


----------



## Jack1987

hi our file is open today they ask for debt receipt i have. i already paid that amount. I am wondering how long they will take to approve our 189 visa nursing occupation.we applied on 6th june and co ask for one single doc that is proof of debt recipt. we going to submit that day.how long will immi take from now?


----------



## Telldell

Hi Guys

CO requestrd form 80 and 1221 which my agent uploaded Yesterday, now he is saying I should not login to Immi account because, CO might get suspicious and might put our application in External checks and all... Is this correct?

Not sure why he is saying like that, because I got notification when he logged in and he is saying CO might have logged in to Immi a/c that is the reason we got notification in email it seems.


----------



## andrew64

*It is the day.*

Hi Friends , 

Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best . 

Thanks,
Dreamer


----------



## aown1982

my current employer has received a verification call and they have verified my employment (7 years), and i called up my previous employer that i used to work 7 years ago for 3 years to check if they received a verification call or not and i was shocked to realise they don't know who i was as the whole staff has changed :confused2: any idea guys what i need to do? i have the submitted salary slips and employment reference letter, just nervous if the old company fail to verify my details?

please help!!!


----------



## aown1982

congrats mate, did you call?



andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> Thanks,
> Dreamer


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> Thanks,
> Dreamer



Congratulations mate


----------



## rameshkd

Telldell said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> CO requestrd form 80 and 1221 which my agent uploaded Yesterday, now he is saying I should not login to Immi account because, CO might get suspicious and might put our application in External checks and all... Is this correct?
> 
> Not sure why he is saying like that, because I got notification when he logged in and he is saying CO might have logged in to Immi a/c that is the reason we got notification in email it seems.


You agents is speaking absolute nonsense. There is no harm in having a dummy account and tracking your account, though you should not perform any action.
CO will never login to your account.


----------



## rameshkd

aown1982 said:


> my current employer has received a verification call and they have verified my employment (7 years), and i called up my previous employer that i used to work 7 years ago for 3 years to check if they received a verification call or not and i was shocked to realise they don't know who i was as the whole staff has changed :confused2: any idea guys what i need to do? i have the submitted salary slips and employment reference letter, just nervous if the old company fail to verify my details?
> 
> please help!!!


As long as your name exists in the records of your old company there should be any issues, also I'm not sure if DIBP checks in older organizations, I guess they only do current employment check, at least in my case.


----------



## saz82

Congratulations Andrew! 



andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> Thanks,
> Dreamer


----------



## mahi31

Congratulations dear. Your timeline?



andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> Thanks,
> Dreamer


----------



## andrew64

mahi31 said:


> Congratulations dear. Your timeline?


it is in my signature


----------



## aown1982

Mahi, did you try calling?



mahi31 said:


> Congratulations dear. Your timeline?


----------



## aks.amitsahu

Hello All,

My visa was lodged on 29 May , 2015 under subclass 189 . I am still waiting for the CO. Any idea about the current timelines or is there any number or email I can enquire on . Please suggest .

Thanks in Advance
Amit


----------



## sribha

andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> Thanks,
> Dreamer


Congratulations my friend.


----------



## cloudsec

aks.amitsahu said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My visa was lodged on 29 May , 2015 under subclass 189 . I am still waiting for the CO. Any idea about the current timelines or is there any number or email I can enquire on . Please suggest .
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> Amit


Amit - You can call on +61 731 367000


----------



## cloudsec

andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> Thanks,
> Dreamer


Congrats Andrew! Party time


----------



## aown1982

I have claimed 15 points for experience, i might get a call because of that. how many points did you claim?



rameshkd said:


> As long as your name exists in the records of your old company there should be any issues, also I'm not sure if DIBP checks in older organizations, I guess they only do current employment check, at least in my case.


----------



## sribha

Hi,
CO asked me to provide PCCs for my wife and me and there was no other request from CO.

I have submitted the PCCs today. I have front loaded all the other documents and form 80's separately for both of us.

My query is, since CO asked me to provide only PCCs, 

can I assume that mine will not go for external security checks and employment verification. 
Can I also assume that, there is no issue with other documents and medicals?


----------



## saz82

Dont think you will go through external checks or at least they wont be lengthy. Also of CO is happy with your employment docs they will not verify. Wish you a speedy grant.




sribha said:


> Hi,
> CO asked me to provide PCCs for my wife and me and there was no other request from CO.
> 
> I have submitted the PCCs today. I have front loaded all the other documents and form 80's separately for both of us.
> 
> My query is, since CO asked me to provide only PCCs,
> 
> can I assume that mine will not go for external security checks and employment verification.
> Can I also assume that, there is no issue with other documents and medicals?


----------



## aks.amitsahu

cloudsec said:


> Amit - You can call on +61 731 367000


Thanks a lot . Its closed for the day . I shall call tomorrow .

Cheers
Amit


----------



## binu26

sahilsharma said:


> hi binu26,
> did you called DIBP and they mentioned "external checks" or "routine checks"?
> 
> Are they both same?


I did not call them since I submitted additional documents. But worried as they asked me form 80, 1221 and cv. Hope it doesn't go to any checks. Because the took 80 days to assign co if it goes for security check God knows when I'll get the visa. I think routine and security checks are same.


----------



## aown1982

i don't think it works that way, the employment verification is random i guess. i have provided 40 payslips + bank statements with each and every transactions of salary transfer over last 7+ years but still got a verification call. hope to get a grant soon. secondly i think if you have claimed full experience points then there will be employment verification even if the CO is happy with the docs.


saz82 said:


> Dont think you will go through external checks or at least they wont be lengthy. Also of CO is happy with your employment docs they will not verify. Wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## sribha

saz82 said:


> Dont think you will go through external checks or at least they wont be lengthy. Also of CO is happy with your employment docs they will not verify. Wish you a speedy grant.


Thanks Saz. Wish you the same.


----------



## SenthilKumarK

andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> Thanks,
> Dreamer



Great Andrew. Enjoy.


----------



## SenthilKumarK

JK684 said:


> I think this should be fine, not a big deal I suppose. However if you need a proper legal advice, contact a MARA agent.



Thanks JK. Actually, my agent is listed in MARA site. He did this swapping mistake.


----------



## sribha

aown1982 said:


> i don't think it works that way, the employment verification is random i guess. i have provided 40 payslips + bank statements with each and every transactions of salary transfer over last 7+ years but still got a verification call. hope to get a grant soon. secondly i think if you have claimed full experience points then there will be employment verification even if the CO is happy with the docs.


Thank you Aown. 

I have claimed full experience points, have 65 points in total...let me wait & see.


----------



## wiseman_eagle

mdesilva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In the online visa application form, it's asked to give description of duties in experience section. Is it necessary to include or just enough to say duties are given in the reference letter ? It is a mandatory field in the form but has not enough space. Please advise what to do.



Hi

Ok to say "refer to employment reference attached" . However those references need to include job descriptions which has been also assessed by the assessing authorities....

That is what I did.


----------



## wiseman_eagle

aks.amitsahu said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My visa was lodged on 29 May , 2015 under subclass 189 . I am still waiting for the CO. Any idea about the current timelines or is there any number or email I can enquire on . Please suggest .
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> Amit


I lodged mine on the 29th May, medicals were done on the 3rd June. All others front loaded. 
Got direct grant on the 25th July which is a Saturday.


----------



## wiseman_eagle

SenthilKumarK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> During medicals i came to know that my First Name and Last Name is interchanged. After verifying my passport, the doctor informed me that she will give her comment as first name and last name interchanged. This mistake was done by my agent. Then they asked me to submit 1023 for this update. Does this will have impact in the grant? I submitted for visa on 22 may and still waiting for CO assignment.


It should not. Fill in the 1023 and update the change what it should be. You can make reference to the document that has the correct details such as passport or birth entry certificate etc etc


----------



## Jack1987

Jack1987 said:


> hi our file is open today they ask for debt receipt i have. i already paid that amount. I am wondering how long they will take to approve our 189 visa nursing occupation.we applied on 6th june and co ask for one single doc that is proof of debt recipt. we going to submit that day.how long will immi take from now?


Anyone reply ?


----------



## NBC

Hi. I applied the visa on 1st May with claim of 65 points. I received a request for submission of few documents in mid June and then again on 21st June, which I duly submitted the same day. Since then, I called them up thrice and everytime I get the same response that my application is undergoing standard verification process and no further documents are required from my end. 

My question is that doesn't every application go under verification? What is the average time for this verification? How do I know if this is a routine verification or external verification? I am clueless about all this. Please advise.


----------



## SenthilKumarK

wiseman_eagle said:


> It should not. Fill in the 1023 and update the change what it should be. You can make reference to the document that has the correct details such as passport or birth entry certificate etc etc


Thanks for your input Wiseman. Hope there shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## Telldell

rameshkd said:


> You agents is speaking absolute nonsense. There is no harm in having a dummy account and tracking your account, though you should not perform any action.
> CO will never login to your account.


That is what I thought, Thanks for the reply


----------



## saz82

Someone will answer you in due course. Have u tried private messaging to one of the senior members? 



Jack1987 said:


> Anyone reply ?


----------



## Jack1987

i dun who is senior member?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

NBC said:


> Hi. I applied the visa on 1st May with claim of 65 points. I received a request for submission of few documents in mid June and then again on 21st June, which I duly submitted the same day. Since then, I called them up thrice and everytime I get the same response that my application is undergoing standard verification process and no further documents are required from my end.
> 
> My question is that doesn't every application go under verification? What is the average time for this verification? How do I know if this is a routine verification or external verification? I am clueless about all this. Please advise.



Not every application goes through verification..it is based on CO analysis of the application,If he finds anything suspicious or wants to verify authenticity of documents then it is forwarded for verification
Regarding average time for verification,as per my observation it is 1-2 months for internal/routine checks while 5-6 months for external/security checks although it varies from case to case and nobody can predict exact timeframe
To know whether your application is under routine checks or external checks ,you have to call DIBP for status enquiry


----------



## cooldude555

NBC said:


> Hi. I applied the visa on 1st May with claim of 65 points. I received a request for submission of few documents in mid June and then again on 21st June, which I duly submitted the same day. Since then, I called them up thrice and everytime I get the same response that my application is undergoing standard verification process and no further documents are required from my end.
> 
> My question is that doesn't every application go under verification? What is the average time for this verification? How do I know if this is a routine verification or external verification? I am clueless about all this. Please advise.


What were you requested to submit on both the instances? Were you asked to submit Form 80?

Every application does go through standard verification procedures which might OR might not include the below (but not limited to):

Employment verification
Educational certifications
English language claims of self and spouse
Character
Relationship with the spouse etc.

However, few applications does go through external verifications which the CO might sometimes inform you when you call them up to know the status of your application.

Sometimes applicants are requested to submit Form 80 in which case that particular application might be subjected to external verification. I am not sure how true this is. But this is what I have come to know from this forum.

If your application is randomly picked for a external verification, it might take some time before its finalised. This might vary from 2 to 6 months. Sometimes even sooner. We cannot really analyse the verification patterns of DIAC. It completely differs from CO to CO.

I suggest you not to worry much and keep calm.

All the best.


----------



## cooldude555

Jack1987 said:


> Anyone reply ?


What do you mean by a debt receipt? Could you please elaborate?


----------



## cooldude555

andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> Thanks,
> Dreamer


Congrats buddy. All the very best for your future.


----------



## saz82

What do you mean by debt receipt? 



Jack1987 said:


> i dun who is senior member?


----------



## Aussilander

Hello,

Need some help on visa for my spouse. 
I have submitted my class 189 visa on April 7th 2015 and I'm expecting my grant letter any time soon (hopefully). 
I'm currently staying in Singapore and don't intend to move to OZ immediately. 
I'm getting married in Dec this year. and would like to apply for her PR too before moving.

The question is what class of Visa would i need to apply and what would be the formalities and the processing time ?
She is CA and would want to work in Australia as well.

thanks in advance


----------



## musi786

Hello Guys ,

First of all , I am a New member on this forums although i am a silent reader of the post from quite some time . Its really great to see so many people using this forums to clarify their doubts . 

I had lodge my visa on 20 April 2015, CO Assigned 5 May 2015. Completed my set of documents submission on 7 June 2015 and on 22 July 2015 I got a verification call from the Delhi Embassy. Eagerly waiting for the response from the DIBP .Fingers crossed 

I am just searching for members who are sailing in the same boat along with me . Do PM me so that we can discuss our progress and think way forward

Regards,
Musi


----------



## musi786

atmahesh said:


> Guys, I called today at 11:15 am.
> And the lady co sent email of grant in 5 min.
> .


Congrats buddy , 

Actually I was curious to know on how did you complete your emploment verifications . As I also got a call on 22 July 2015 however I am yet to hear anything further on my process ?

Regards
Musi


----------



## musi786

tusharvatsa said:


> GRANT!!!
> 
> Called DIBP to check the post verification status, the lady politely answered "Nothing else needed, expect response by the weekend"..... 15 mins & Granted!!!
> 
> Signature updated.


Hello tushar,

I have also got a verification call 22 July 2015 , However I am yet to hear anything further on my application. 

I just wanted to check whether you had called up after the post verification prior to getting grant or did you get any other responses from DIBP


----------



## freestyler84

*New member here*

Hi everyone,

I am new here. Just wanted to drop in to say Hi! I am planning to lodge EOI this year, hopefully in a couple of months.

My status so far:
Completed IELTS - score of 7+ in each section
PTE-A - planning to write on Aug 18th to target 79+ in each section
ACS: Will file for assessment next week

Cheers!


----------



## cooldude555

freestyler84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new here. Just wanted to drop in to say Hi! I am planning to lodge EOI this year, hopefully in a couple of months.
> 
> My status so far:
> Completed IELTS - score of 7+ in each section
> PTE-A - planning to write on Aug 18th to target 79+ in each section
> ACS: Will file for assessment next week
> 
> Cheers!


Hey,

Which code are you planning to apply for?
All the best with your process.

Cheers


----------



## freestyler84

*Business Analyst*

Thanks man. Planning to apply as a Business Analyst - 261111



cooldude555 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Which code are you planning to apply for?
> All the best with your process.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

musi786 said:


> Hello Guys ,
> 
> First of all , I am a New member on this forums although i am a silent reader of the post from quite some time . Its really great to see so many people using this forums to clarify their doubts .
> 
> I had lodge my visa on 20 April 2015, CO Assigned 5 May 2015. Completed my set of documents submission on 7 June 2015 and on 22 July 2015 I got a verification call from the Delhi Embassy. Eagerly waiting for the response from the DIBP .Fingers crossed
> 
> I am just searching for members who are sailing in the same boat along with me . Do PM me so that we can discuss our progress and think way forward
> 
> Regards,
> Musi



We are in the same boat mate
I am unable to PM you but you can PM me your number


----------



## MM1108

Is is mandatory for spouse to clear IELTS or PTE exam while VISA lodging?


----------



## MontyC

Hi All,

I have applied for Visa on 29th Jan 2015. Front loaded all the documents (Form80, Meds, PCC, Payslips, Tax returns, etc etc). I received verification call from Aus High Commission Delhi on 27th May 2015 at 5:47 PM. The lady who called me was in hurry and asked me few questions related to my previous employer and hung up. I haven't received even a single correspondence from DIBP since the day i have applied. I called them last week and they said that my case is undergoing external verification and it may take more time. I got to know from my previous employer that they had emailed the HR asking for my employment details on May 14th 2015, for which my previous employer responded on 19th May 2015 with all the requested information. 

If they have already reached out to my previous employer, then why do they have to call me again and ask the same questions? 

Can someone please help me understand this?


----------



## cooldude555

MM1108 said:


> Is is mandatory for spouse to clear IELTS or PTE exam while VISA lodging?


Dependent doesnt have to sit for IELTS or PTE. You can get a letter from the college stating that the medium of instruction is English as proof of functional English.

However, if you are claiming points for the dependent, he/she has to sit for either of IELTS or PTE.


----------



## kamy58

MM1108 said:


> Is is mandatory for spouse to clear IELTS or PTE exam while VISA lodging?


Yes, she needs to clear IELTS/PTE for functional english but there is another option of producing the documents that she studied in english to support her functional english.


----------



## vram

Hi guys just have a quick question. In the EOI form there is a heading called Employer Sponsored Permanent. Under it says subclass 186 and 187 permanent. My agent has selected both 186 and 187 and also the 189 and 190. What is this 186 and 187. Is it fine if 186, 187,189,190 are all selected? I am waiting for the August round and hope these 186 and 187 does not have a negative effect.

Thanks a lot in advance and congrats to all who received GRANTS


----------



## msgforsunil

vram said:


> Hi guys just have a quick question. In the EOI form there is a heading called Employer Sponsored Permanent. Under it says subclass 186 and 187 permanent. My agent has selected both 186 and 187 and also the 189 and 190. What is this 186 and 187. Is it fine if 186, 187,189,190 are all selected? I am waiting for the August round and hope these 186 and 187 does not have a negative effect.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance and congrats to all who received GRANTS


Look at all Visa types at http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/Visa-listing


----------



## rahulsharma50

I had called DIBP on 27th July with regards to my application. It was suggested by them that they have assessed my application and sent it for verification.

Yesterday I received a call from Australian High Commission in India. They enquired about my employment, DOB, experience, job duties etc......

Has anyone received the same before? How much more i may need to wait for a result?

EOI - 01 May 2015
Invitation date: 08 May 2015
Visa - Application 16th May 2015, 65 points
Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111
ACS- 30 Apr 2015 positive
IELTS - 14 Mar 2015 - R-8.5, W-8.0, L-8.5, S-7.5

Visa Application : 16th May, no CO assigned, no update yet.


----------



## rahulsharma50

MontyC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for Visa on 29th Jan 2015. Front loaded all the documents (Form80, Meds, PCC, Payslips, Tax returns, etc etc). I received verification call from Aus High Commission Delhi on 27th May 2015 at 5:47 PM. The lady who called me was in hurry and asked me few questions related to my previous employer and hung up. I haven't received even a single correspondence from DIBP since the day i have applied. I called them last week and they said that my case is undergoing external verification and it may take more time. I got to know from my previous employer that they had emailed the HR asking for my employment details on May 14th 2015, for which my previous employer responded on 19th May 2015 with all the requested information.
> 
> If they have already reached out to my previous employer, then why do they have to call me again and ask the same questions?
> 
> Can someone please help me understand this?




Monty, as they said your applications is undergoing external checks....In this case your employment may be verified by different people/entities eg: DIBP, Australian High Commission, Eternal vendor etc....This is to ensure everyone receives same information and there is no GAP anywhere.....


----------



## aks.amitsahu

wiseman_eagle said:


> I lodged mine on the 29th May, medicals were done on the 3rd June. All others front loaded.
> Got direct grant on the 25th July which is a Saturday.


AHh nice , Congratulations . I called them up today, though we are not suppose to call that number for enquiry unless the case officer has been assigned , they responded daying it would take another couple of weeks :-(.

Cheers
Amit


----------



## dineshngct

Hi Friends,

I called DIBP today to check the status. 

The person picked the call informed me that CO not yet assigned. 

Also he has asked me from where I got this number and informed me that this number is for people who has assigned CO only. Told to inform in the forum as well.

It is better not to call until co contact.


----------



## prasadg

*Hi All*

I'm posting my doubt here b'cause i could not find any active threads for my question.

Has anyone here in this form who got a new passport after visa grant. Pls update..

I got a new passport after visa grant (189) and i sent all the new and old passport details to DIAC with the form 929. 

The reply was 

'We do not issue a grant letter each and every time the passport details are changed. Please carry your new and old passport both when you travel to australia'

I checked the VEVO and still the old passport number is there.

My question is Do they change the VEVO with new passport details once we send the new passport details with form 929? 

Is it ok to travel to aus. for the first entry if it still not updated in the VEVO

Thanks in advance...


----------



## varundev

cooldude555 said:


> Dependent doesnt have to sit for IELTS or PTE. You can get a letter from the college stating that the medium of instruction is English as proof of functional English.
> 
> However, if you are claiming points for the dependent, he/she has to sit for either of IELTS or PTE.


Dependent Has to Show Functional English proof. If Dependent Studied In English Medium so need to get certificate from the institute. If you are not able to get certificate so dependent needs to have IELTS, PTE or other competitive Exam Certificate in which dependent Must have minimum 4.5 Overall bands or Equalant score. If you are failed to provide functional certificate so you need to pay VAC2 which costs to you AUD4885.


----------



## rahulsharma50

prasadg said:


> I'm posting my doubt here b'cause i could not find any active threads for my question.
> 
> Has anyone here in this form who got a new passport after visa grant. Pls update..
> 
> I got a new passport after visa grant (189) and i sent all the new and old passport details to DIAC with the form 929.
> 
> The reply was
> 
> 'We do not issue a grant letter each and every time the passport details are changed. Please carry your new and old passport both when you travel to australia'
> 
> I checked the VEVO and still the old passport number is there.
> 
> My question is Do they change the VEVO with new passport details once we send the new passport details with form 929?
> 
> Is it ok to travel to aus. for the first entry if it still not updated in the VEVO
> 
> Thanks in advance...


It is OK to travel to any country with both the passports, the visa on the old passport is valid provided provided you are carrying both the passports... You may want to explore the option of transferring the visa to the new passport if they do it...


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

dineshngct said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I called DIBP today to check the status.
> 
> The person picked the call informed me that CO not yet assigned.
> 
> Also he has asked me from where I got this number and informed me that this number is for people who has assigned CO only. Told to inform in the forum as well.
> 
> It is better not to call until co contact.



Are you sure they told you to inform in the forum about it?


----------



## cooldude555

varundev said:


> Dependent Has to Show Functional English proof. If Dependent Studied In English Medium so need to get certificate from the institute. If you are not able to get certificate so dependent needs to have IELTS, PTE or other competitive Exam Certificate in which dependent Must have minimum 4.5 Overall bands or Equalant score. If you are failed to provide functional certificate so you need to pay VAC2 which costs to you AUD4885.


Thanks for the information Varun. But I knew this already and the intent of my post is the same as what you have posted 

All the best.


----------



## varundev

cooldude555 said:


> Thanks for the information Varun. But I knew this already and the intent of my post is the same as what you have posted
> 
> All the best.


 Actually I replied to your post what you answer to that guy, Its Ok mate,

However We can assume that he can get his proper answer.


----------



## varundev

elbedewy said:


> Same time line as yours ...
> Lodge on 31 march ..co on 20 may ..submit required docs on 4 june ... delay mail on 11 june ...
> If you call them tommorow let me know please ..also i will try to call them .


Hello mate 

Can you update your Signature ?

Did you get grant ?


----------



## prasadg

rahulsharma50 said:


> It is OK to travel to any country with both the passports, the visa on the old passport is valid provided provided you are carrying both the passports... You may want to explore the option of transferring the visa to the new passport if they do it...


Tnx for the reply but my case is diff. I know that i should carry both passport but for the initial entry to Aus the VEVO has not been updated. Will that be an issue. Are they change the new passport details in the VEVO


----------



## CRHector

*Verification call...*

Finally i got the verification call from Aust. High Commission, Delhi got today.
Just like others i missed 2 call within a span of 10 min.
After many attempts to return call & its failure, they called me after 2 hours.
A lady(Indian) answered other side, soft tone and more patience.
She asked to share a lan line number, i said i was in office have to go to a meeting room. she told it OK we will continue in the same call..

Lot of questions about my education, experience with 2 companies.
Some topics i remembered are..
my qualification with timeline,how i got my job, tenure , salary details, mode of pay, roles & responsibilities for each position i held, promotion details, report manager, his designation, referal details.
all this blah..blah.. i have to repeat for 2 company too....
since i am technical guy, i wonder what she would understood from my statements.
Sometimes i simplified it in simple sentence she showed complete interest in noting down all i uttered.

More the companies, more the promotion .... call duration extends.... 
Mine was 40 minutes.
I asked when they would send these details back to DIBP, they told in 1 or 2 days.

Hope for the grant atleast next week ....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kelschiao

Hi there, 

Not sure if I understood it correctly... Do I first submit and pay the lodgement BEFORE I will get a link to upload the documents?


----------



## qimtiaz

Kelschiao said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Not sure if I understood it correctly... Do I first submit and pay the lodgement BEFORE I will get a link to upload the documents?


Yes... You have to pay to get acess to upload documents to your immi account.


----------



## Kelschiao

qimtiaz said:


> Yes... You have to pay to get acess to upload documents to your immi account.


Hi, thanks for your reply!

Do we have to upload the documents immediately or could we wait a day? we are waiting for one last original document to be posted to us, but would like to start the process any way we can for now..


----------



## chan1234

MontyC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for Visa on 29th Jan 2015. Front loaded all the documents (Form80, Meds, PCC, Payslips, Tax returns, etc etc). I received verification call from Aus High Commission Delhi on 27th May 2015 at 5:47 PM. The lady who called me was in hurry and asked me few questions related to my previous employer and hung up. I haven't received even a single correspondence from DIBP since the day i have applied. I called them last week and they said that my case is undergoing external verification and it may take more time. I got to know from my previous employer that they had emailed the HR asking for my employment details on May 14th 2015, for which my previous employer responded on 19th May 2015 with all the requested information.
> 
> If they have already reached out to my previous employer, then why do they have to call me again and ask the same questions?
> 
> Can someone please help me understand this?


Hi MontyC,

I too got a verification call on 14th July and the lady was in hurry. After that no update. How did the call went ?. In my case it was not smooth.

ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
EA +ve : 16/06/14
PTE : 66,71,73,75
EOI 189 (65 points) : 09/03/15
Invitation: 13/03/2015
PCC : 02/04/2015
Visa Lodged : 10/04/2015
Medicals : 18/06/2015
CO allocation : No update
Grant : Waiting


----------



## sribha

I have lodged visa 189 on May 20th through my MARA agent who is in Sydney. Did medicals on 23rd June. 13th July CO has requested for PCCs. I have submitted the PCCs for India on 24th July and Kuwait PCC on 28th July through my agent.

My agent couldnt reach CO yesterday and told me that they will try to reach CO again on coming Friday 31st July.

My agent is a highly reputed one and DIBP usually assigns him to train new MARA agents, known by DIBP very well.

Should I wait for my agent to call CO or I can call myself? Which one will be better.


----------



## prasadg

*Any update Pls*

I'm posting my doubt here b'cause i could not find any active threads for my question.

Has anyone here in this form who got a new passport after visa grant. Pls update..

I got a new passport after visa grant (189) and i sent all the new and old passport details to DIAC with the form 929. 

The reply was 

'We do not issue a grant letter each and every time the passport details are changed. Please carry your new and old passport both when you travel to australia'

I checked the VEVO and still the old passport number is there.

My question is Do they change the VEVO with new passport details once we send the new passport details with form 929? 

Is it ok to travel to aus. for the first entry if it still not updated in the VEVO

Thanks in advance...


----------



## dineshngct

From which number did they call?




CRHector said:


> Finally i got the verification call from Aust. High Commission, Delhi got today.
> Just like others i missed 2 call within a span of 10 min.
> After many attempts to return call & its failure, they called me after 2 hours.
> A lady(Indian) answered other side, soft tone and more patience.
> She asked to share a lan line number, i said i was in office have to go to a meeting room. she told it OK we will continue in the same call..
> 
> Lot of questions about my education, experience with 2 companies.
> Some topics i remembered are..
> my qualification with timeline,how i got my job, tenure , salary details, mode of pay, roles & responsibilities for each position i held, promotion details, report manager, his designation, referal details.
> all this blah..blah.. i have to repeat for 2 company too....
> since i am technical guy, i wonder what she would understood from my statements.
> Sometimes i simplified it in simple sentence she showed complete interest in noting down all i uttered.
> 
> More the companies, more the promotion .... call duration extends....
> Mine was 40 minutes.
> I asked when they would send these details back to DIBP, they told in 1 or 2 days.
> 
> Hope for the grant atleast next week ....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

dineshngct said:


> from which number did they call?



+91 11 41399900


----------



## CRHector

dineshngct said:


> From which number did they call?


they called from +91 11 41399900, when you dial back it will ask you to call 41221000.
however both numbers will never get connect to support.


----------



## saz82

You have 60 days to upload your docs. The sooner the better after you pay. Sometimes systems are down for maintenance, etc.



Kelschiao said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply!
> 
> Do we have to upload the documents immediately or could we wait a day? we are waiting for one last original document to be posted to us, but would like to start the process any way we can for now..


----------



## qimtiaz

Kelschiao said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply!
> 
> Do we have to upload the documents immediately or could we wait a day? we are waiting for one last original document to be posted to us, but would like to start the process any way we can for now..


You can upload related documents before CO assigned to your application. I think its better to submitt your application alonf with available documents and upload pending document when it would be available. 

I did the same way... 

Hope this helps.


----------



## usmansshaikh

*Query about PCC*

All, I would like to know about PCC submission. Do we have to get one PCC per country or PCC per city. For eg. I am from pakistan and have lived in 2 different cities at different times.

In the last 10 years i have been in City 1 from 2005 to 2009. Then City 2 from 2009 to 2001. Then back to City 1 for another 2 years from 2011 to 2013 and then back to city 2 from 2013 till now for work.

Do I have to submit multiple PCC per city and timeline or only one PCC for Pakistan will do?

Need help to submit the PCC.

Thanks.


----------



## saz82

Normally it's 1 PCC per country for each country in which you spent 12 months or more in the past 10 years unless your CO asks otherwise. 



usmansshaikh said:


> All, I would like to know about PCC submission. Do we have to get one PCC per country or PCC per city. For eg. I am from pakistan and have lived in 2 different cities at different times.
> 
> In the last 10 years i have been in City 1 from 2005 to 2009. Then City 2 from 2009 to 2001. Then back to City 1 for another 2 years from 2011 to 2013 and then back to city 2 from 2013 till now for work.
> 
> Do I have to submit multiple PCC per city and timeline or only one PCC for Pakistan will do?
> 
> Need help to submit the PCC.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## dineshngct

thanks buddy... I have provided experience letters, payslips, Form 16's for employment proof. I am not sure whether they will call or not?



CRHector said:


> they called from +91 11 41399900, when you dial back it will ask you to call 41221000.
> however both numbers will never get connect to support.


----------



## RAJKUMAR7

*please help me*



mrbehi said:


> Login to your IMMI account and open your application, on the right side of the page there is a link named "attachment checklist" click on that and in the pop up choose your visa subclass it specifically tells you which documents are needed to be certified or color scanned


All the best for everyone...

Dear Friend,

I’m intend to process 189.

Kindly help me to process the same step by step (where I need to pay and when I need to do assessment, EOI, also how can I lodged)

Many thanks in advance. 
Raj


----------



## Telldell

Hi

CO requested Form 800 and 1221, My agent is already uploaded on Monday, does any body knows how long does it take to get Grant

Will I get verification call as well


----------



## qimtiaz

usmansshaikh said:


> All, I would like to know about PCC submission. Do we have to get one PCC per country or PCC per city. For eg. I am from pakistan and have lived in 2 different cities at different times.
> 
> In the last 10 years i have been in City 1 from 2005 to 2009. Then City 2 from 2009 to 2001. Then back to City 1 for another 2 years from 2011 to 2013 and then back to city 2 from 2013 till now for work.
> 
> Do I have to submit multiple PCC per city and timeline or only one PCC for Pakistan will do?
> 
> Need help to submit the PCC.
> 
> Thanks.


Dear Usman, 
You need only one pcc per country not per city as criminal record is being shared across different thanas... 

Hope this helps

Regards


----------



## Eng.Waqas

Any one have an idea How many members in Visa team .secondly I need to know which team are most efficient mean take immediate action and grant visas I just assigned CO related to Adelade team my friend assigned Brisbane team


----------



## Kelschiao

Hello everyone, 

We are at the stage of lodging our online application. We are wondering about the process afterwards, from what I have read from previous posts here, we could be asked to get medical checkups at a later stage? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## saz82

Not could. You WILL be asked for medical checkups at a later stage.



Kelschiao said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We are at the stage of lodging our online application. We are wondering about the process afterwards, from what I have read from previous posts here, we could be asked to get medical checkups at a later stage?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


----------



## Kelschiao

saz82 said:


> Not could. You WILL be asked for medical checkups at a later stage.


Thanks for the reply.

Here I was hoping that submitting the application and documents was all that we needed to do  

Looks like we have the option to upload the police clearance certificate at a later stage? (we are waiting for the original in the post...)


----------



## saz82

You have 60 days to submit all your docs, so once you receive your PCC, upload it. If you have already paid, upload whatever you have ready until you receive your PCC. They will give you a HAP ID for your medicals which you can take to the panel doctors in your country. Generally speaking the doctors will upload the results directly to the department using the HAP ID. The application is generally a fast process compared to other countries, unless external security checks are involved. I'm sure everything will work out well for you. Just remember to upload your docs whenever you have them ready to make sure they start processing quickly.



Kelschiao said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Here I was hoping that submitting the application and documents was all that we needed to do
> 
> Looks like we have the option to upload the police clearance certificate at a later stage? (we are waiting for the original in the post...)


----------



## r_alaa82

Dear all,
I would like to express my deepest gratitude and appreciation to all of you in this thread , i have received my grant yesterday , this won't have happened without your assistant.
Many thanks


----------



## saz82

Many hearty congrats!




r_alaa82 said:


> Dear all,
> I would like to express my deepest gratitude and appreciation to all of you in this thread , i have received my grant yesterday , this won't have happened without your assistant.
> Many thanks


----------



## Ricks1990

r_alaa82 said:


> Dear all,
> I would like to express my deepest gratitude and appreciation to all of you in this thread , i have received my grant yesterday , this won't have happened without your assistant.
> Many thanks


Hearty congratulations... wish you all the best...!!!


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

r_alaa82 said:


> Dear all,
> I would like to express my deepest gratitude and appreciation to all of you in this thread , i have received my grant yesterday , this won't have happened without your assistant.
> Many thanks


Congratulations mate
Have you faced any employment verification?


----------



## Telldell

r_alaa82 said:


> Dear all,
> I would like to express my deepest gratitude and appreciation to all of you in this thread , i have received my grant yesterday , this won't have happened without your assistant.
> Many thanks


Congurats matte, did CO requested anything or you uploaded everything.


----------



## KeeDa

wiseman_eagle said:


> Just got my grant. It was a direct grant received it today on a Saturday. 25th july. Eoi 24 April lodged 29 may. All docs front loaded.


Congrats mate. You and me were the only ones whose EOI got invited a second time (due to a system error). Did you hear back from the department on that topic? Were you asked to withdraw that EOI from skillselect or just leave it as-is?


----------



## cooldude555

r_alaa82 said:


> Dear all,
> I would like to express my deepest gratitude and appreciation to all of you in this thread , i have received my grant yesterday , this won't have happened without your assistant.
> Many thanks


Congrats and all the best buddy


----------



## sribha

r_alaa82 said:


> Dear all,
> I would like to express my deepest gratitude and appreciation to all of you in this thread , i have received my grant yesterday , this won't have happened without your assistant.
> Many thanks


Many congratulations to you and all the best for your new ventures.


----------



## msgforsunil

RAJKUMAR7 said:


> All the best for everyone...
> 
> Dear Friend,
> 
> I’m intend to process 189.
> 
> Kindly help me to process the same step by step (where I need to pay and when I need to do assessment, EOI, also how can I lodged)
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> Raj


The process is documented at Moving to Australia | Moving to Australia. Basically shows how to get a PR (VISA, 189 and 190) to Australia, and guide to moving and living in Australia!


----------



## msgforsunil

dineshngct said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I called DIBP today to check the status.
> 
> The person picked the call informed me that CO not yet assigned.
> 
> Also he has asked me from where I got this number and informed me that this number is for people who has assigned CO only. Told to inform in the forum as well.
> 
> It is better not to call until co contact.


Dinesh, can you please share the number you contacted?


----------



## Kelschiao

Hi, 

Can anyone tell me if they certificated every single page of the passport? or just the front page is alright? 

Thanks!


----------



## cooldude555

Kelschiao said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they certificated every single page of the passport? or just the front page is alright?
> 
> Thanks!


Just the first and last page.


----------



## msgforsunil

Kelschiao said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they certificated every single page of the passport? or just the front page is alright?
> 
> Thanks!



Assuming that you are asking for Visa. Pasting an extract from Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist below

Scanned colour copies of the biographical pages of the current passports or travel documents of all people included in the application.


Would recommend to color scan even the Visa stampings in the passport.


----------



## srisydney

I got my assessment done by EA. For 189 visa

1)Do I need to upload my 3 career episodes,CV,CPD....(asking cause it was on document checklist stated below)
2)What proof do I need for courses currently enrolled? I just have enrollment letter and online result history.

"Qualifications: evidence of your qualifications, such as certified copies of:
degrees, diplomas, certificates and course transcripts
any other documents you provided to the relevant assessing authority to support your qualification claims."


----------



## srisydney

Do I need to provide work experience documents for a 4 month unpaid internship,I am not claiming any points on it.
Or do I just put it down in Form 80


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi,
you need to submit only the first page and last page. No need to submit all pages where visa stamping is done.
please check extract from the IMMI Site....
*"Provide evidence of your travel document. This may include a certified copy of the personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page. This is the page of the passport which shows the name and date of birth, passport number, issue and expiry date, and photograph of the holder."*



msgforsunil said:


> Assuming that you are asking for Visa. Pasting an extract from Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist below
> 
> Scanned colour copies of the biographical pages of the current passports or travel documents of all people included in the application.
> 
> 
> Would recommend to color scan even the Visa stampings in the passport.


----------



## dwarasilareddy

MontyC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for Visa on 29th Jan 2015. Front loaded all the documents (Form80, Meds, PCC, Payslips, Tax returns, etc etc). I received verification call from Aus High Commission Delhi on 27th May 2015 at 5:47 PM. The lady who called me was in hurry and asked me few questions related to my previous employer and hung up. I haven't received even a single correspondence from DIBP since the day i have applied. I called them last week and they said that my case is undergoing external verification and it may take more time. I got to know from my previous employer that they had emailed the HR asking for my employment details on May 14th 2015, for which my previous employer responded on 19th May 2015 with all the requested information.
> 
> If they have already reached out to my previous employer, then why do they have to call me again and ask the same questions?
> 
> Can someone please help me understand this?


How many points did you claimed for employment? Also guys whoever here received employment verification calls / mail to HR, can you guys please update how many points claimed for employment?


----------



## dwarasilareddy

CRHector said:


> Finally i got the verification call from Aust. High Commission, Delhi got today.
> Just like others i missed 2 call within a span of 10 min.
> After many attempts to return call & its failure, they called me after 2 hours.
> A lady(Indian) answered other side, soft tone and more patience.
> She asked to share a lan line number, i said i was in office have to go to a meeting room. she told it OK we will continue in the same call..
> 
> Lot of questions about my education, experience with 2 companies.
> Some topics i remembered are..
> my qualification with timeline,how i got my job, tenure , salary details, mode of pay, roles & responsibilities for each position i held, promotion details, report manager, his designation, referal details.
> all this blah..blah.. i have to repeat for 2 company too....
> since i am technical guy, i wonder what she would understood from my statements.
> Sometimes i simplified it in simple sentence she showed complete interest in noting down all i uttered.
> 
> More the companies, more the promotion .... call duration extends....
> Mine was 40 minutes.
> I asked when they would send these details back to DIBP, they told in 1 or 2 days.
> 
> Hope for the grant atleast next week ....:fingerscrossed:


What's your occupation?


----------



## iloveaustralia1976

*This forum is amazing*

Hi All,
I am a new member but I have been reviewing the posts here and I must say that this forum is amazing. I have got good guidance looking at the posts here.

I have a few doubts and would request your help.

I lodged my 189 visa request towards end of May 2015 with 65 points. I had uploaded all the documents upfront including the PCC. I was contacted by a CO in first week of July and I was requested for uploading a couple of documents again. I remember I had uploaded them but anyhow since those documents were requested again I uploaded the documents again and also attached the documents to the email and replied back. To my surprise the email bounced. Then I found another email in one of the attached documents sent by the CO. I replied again cc'ing the old email address again.

It has been more than 10 working days now and I havn't received any updates since. Also the status of application remains as "Information requested". My questions are

1. If they have requested only a couple of document again, does it mean rest of the documents are fine or are there any chances they will request for more documents?

2. I have no way to check the status or to ensure they have received the requested documents. My agent advices me against calling the department. When I called the department I got an IVR message that I should refrain from contacting the department and they will respond to any emails I sent. So I dropped the call without speaking to anyone. What should I do?

3. Assuming they have received all the required documents, How much longer do I need to wait? I mean what is the average time to get a response?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## kandy123

mankush said:


> hi, you should get degree assessed as auditor..... the chances of getting eoi invitation with 60points as accountant look very slim (considering monthly invitation and reduced quota). i myself applied as accountant on 9th april and lodged another eoi for auditor on 12th may for which i got invitation on 6th july but accountant eoi was still not picked.


Hi Mankush,
Thanks for your advise, though, I have lodged my EOI on 20 April with 60 points under General Accountant. Day by day I am getting frustrated. Can I apply for External Auditor with IPA? and do I need to cancel Accountant assessment from CPA? Will there be any problem if I get 2 Assessments?
Plz guide. I would really appreciate your help.


----------



## saz82

Good morning people

I logged into my immi account, and when I clicked on my application it said this service is temporarily unavailable please try again later. Anyone else got this message or knows why this message is appearing?


----------



## sood2gagan

Hello Everyone, 

Has anyone received grant today?


----------



## KeeDa

saz82 said:


> Good morning people
> 
> I logged into my immi account, and when I clicked on my application it said this service is temporarily unavailable please try again later. Anyone else got this message or knows why this message is appearing?


I just logged in now and it is working just fine.


----------



## Rania.

Hi All,

I Love this forum  I come to work and the first thing I do in the morning is check what has happened...how many grants...cases and questions... Thank you all for your contribution.

I applied for my visa 189 on the 6th of July and front loaded everything except form 80. Done with Medicals as well...

Yes the wait is killing I must say!

Have a great day and all the best for you all.


----------



## saz82

Thanks Keeda. I tried again now. I can login fine but i still get an error message when clicking on my TRN to access application and docs hope there is nothing with our application.



KeeDa said:


> I just logged in now and it is working just fine.


----------



## S000

You should click the request completed button after uploading all requested documents, then it will change to "Assessment in progress"


----------



## iloveaustralia1976

I had completed missed that part. As I said. This forum is so awesome. Thanks S000. Will hit that button after informing my Agent. The agent is so foolish they could have told me the same thing but they didn't.


----------



## iloveaustralia1976

I got my grant. Thanks again folks. This was so quick. as if they were waiting for me to hit the complete button.


----------



## S000

OK..By clicking request submitted button it will inform your case officer that you have uploaded all requested documents. Request completed button has been newly introduced this year.


----------



## S000

Congrats..


----------



## pareshprince

Congrates...

please share your occupation code and when you did apply for visa?




iloveaustralia1976 said:


> I got my grant. Thanks again folks. This was so quick. as if they were waiting for me to hit the complete button.


----------



## ketanp89

iloveaustralia1976 said:


> I got my grant. Thanks again folks. This was so quick. as if they were waiting for me to hit the complete button.



Congrats for the grant. Can you please share your timeline....


----------



## varundev

iloveaustralia1976 said:


> I got my grant. Thanks again folks. This was so quick. as if they were waiting for me to hit the complete button.


Congratulations Mate

Can you update your signature or Update your detail that people can know.


----------



## red_man

Hi everyone,

Just wondering, is it possible to submit multiple EOI for 189/190 with different ANZSCO codes??..i.e. for example can I submit 2 different EOI for 189 visa using 2 different Occupations?..
Kindly advise
Thanks.


----------



## CRHector

dwarasilareddy said:


> What's your occupation?


233512 Mechanical Engineer


----------



## dineshngct

I am also in the same occupation code. Still no CO contact. Not sure when will the start? everyday expecting some update but ending with none. 



CRHector said:


> 233512 Mechanical Engineer


----------



## sach2k2

CRHector said:


> 233512 Mechanical Engineer


Mine is also same Code. Applied on 1st May. Till now no CO contact


----------



## sribha

iloveaustralia1976 said:


> I got my grant. Thanks again folks. This was so quick. as if they were waiting for me to hit the complete button.


Many Congratulations!


----------



## captain_hoomi

Guys, if you get a verification call, please indicate whether you have claimed points for employment or not. Thanks alot


----------



## saz82

Employment is not verified unless you are claiming points for it. And even then, verification does not happen for all cases.




captain_hoomi said:


> Guys, if you get a verification call, please indicate whether you have claimed points for employment or not. Thanks alot


----------



## SqOats

@captain_hoomi

I dont think so anybody gets the verification call if they aren't claiming any points. Let alone, many people, including myself, dont even upload the evidence for the unclaimed experience and get the grant. But, its too early for me to comment as I just recently submitted my application and yet to get CO allocated.


----------



## KeeDa

saz82 said:


> Thanks Keeda. I tried again now. I can login fine but i still get an error message when clicking on my TRN to access application and docs hope there is nothing with our application.


Earlier when I wrote the message, I could. Now, immediately upon login, I got the error:

----
What happened
A server error has occurred.

Error details
The system is currently unavailable.
----

Edit: Closed the tab and tried using a new tab. Now it works. Can click on the application number and I go into the application and I see everything there.


----------



## saz82

Thanks Keeda. Just tried closing all tabs and starting again and it worked. For a minute I thought the reason I couldn't access it was because they were working on it or something 




KeeDa said:


> Earlier when I wrote the message, I could. Now, immediately upon login, I got the error:
> 
> ----
> What happened
> A server error has occurred.
> 
> Error details
> The system is currently unavailable.
> ----
> 
> Edit: Closed the tab and tried using a new tab. Now it works. Can click on the application number and I go into the application and I see everything there.


----------



## S000

With out claiming points ..they won't be any verification call.


----------



## Ricks1990

iloveaustralia1976 said:


> I got my grant. Thanks again folks. This was so quick. as if they were waiting for me to hit the complete button.


Hearty congratulations... wish you all the best...!!!


----------



## Telldell

iloveaustralia1976 said:


> I got my grant. Thanks again folks. This was so quick. as if they were waiting for me to hit the complete button.


Congrats!

Mine is showing Assesment in progress after "Request complete" option pressed, Co requested Form 80 and 1221, I have uploaded it on monday.

Not sure why it is taking long time for mine, Did you get any Verification call after clicking request complete?


----------



## CRHector

dineshngct said:


> I am also in the same occupation code. Still no CO contact. Not sure when will the start? everyday expecting some update but ending with none.


Hold your patience.. I was too in same state.. I think sometime CO allocation willnot be notified if all docs are submitted. They will directly put you in internal or external verification depending on your claim points.


----------



## CRHector

sach2k2 said:


> Mine is also same Code. Applied on 1st May. Till now no CO contact



If no CO contact, sometimes it means no more docs expected from you. Seeing your dates i feel that ur file is already under progress. May be under verification. Can expect good news in less than couple of weeks.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

iloveaustralia1976 said:


> I got my grant. Thanks again folks. This was so quick. as if they were waiting for me to hit the complete button.



Congratulations mate...lucky chap


----------



## varundev

KeeDa said:


> Earlier when I wrote the message, I could. Now, immediately upon login, I got the error:
> 
> ----
> What happened
> A server error has occurred.
> 
> Error details
> The system is currently unavailable.
> ----
> 
> Edit: Closed the tab and tried using a new tab. Now it works. Can click on the application number and I go into the application and I see everything there.


I am not much sure about it is possibility that they might update statue in many applicant's account as we are presuming that AUGUST first week will shower of Grant.


----------



## saz82

If they requested form 80 and 1221 there is a high possibility your application will be referred for external security checks in addition to standard verification. This can take some time. Every case is different. Just be patient. You'll get your grant eventually 



Telldell said:


> Congrats!
> Mine is showing Assesment in progress after "Request complete" option pressed, Co requested Form 80 and 1221, I have uploaded it on monday.
> 
> Not sure why it is taking long time for mine, Did you get any Verification call after clicking request complete?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Grants have dried out significantly as most cases have been under verification checks
Everybody waiting for their grants..Hope new month brings new fortunes


----------



## saz82

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



singh_gurinderjit said:


> Grants have dried out significantly as most cases have been under verification checks
> Everybody waiting for their grants..Hope new month brings new fortunes


----------



## r_alaa82

singh_gurinderjit said:


> r_alaa82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> I would like to express my deepest gratitude and appreciation to all of you in this thread , i have received my grant yesterday , this won't have happened without your assistant.
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations mate
> Have you faced any employment verification?
Click to expand...

I dont think so.. in fact they granted me one day after submitting form 80.


----------



## r_alaa82

Telldell said:


> r_alaa82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> I would like to express my deepest gratitude and appreciation to all of you in this thread , i have received my grant yesterday , this won't have happened without your assistant.
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Congurats matte, did CO requested anything or you uploaded everything.
Click to expand...

Yes, i didnt do medical test at the begining as my wife was pregnant i have almost completed them one month after co contact. One week later i was requested to submit form 80 which made me think it would delay the process for another 2 months.. i submitted it one week after its been requested.. received the grant one working day after that. 
Wish you all the best


----------



## Kanchu.purohit

Hi All,
I am a silent member but I have been reviewing the posts daily on this forum and I must say that this forum is too good and a helping hand to all those who need guidance.

I have a few doubts and would request your help to clarify.

I lodged my 189 visa request on 12th of May 2015 with 65 points. Agent had uploaded all the documents upfront including the PCC by 15th May 2015. My agent was contacted by a CO on 15th of July 2015 and was requested for uploading employment documents to support employment claim and the additional documents were uploaded by 17th of July 2015.

It has been more than 10 working days now and I haven't received any updates since. Also the status of application remains as "Information received" as confirmed by my agent. My questions are

1. Doesn't the status of the application should be "Assessment in Progress" instead of information received. I confirmed by calling Brisbane no. and the lady said that they have received the documents

2. Assuming they have received all the required documents, How much longer do I need to wait what is the average time to get a response?

3. What does information received means? Haven't they started working on my application yet?

4. Can I open an immi account and import my form to another immi account to access my application. Is there no problem doing so? Also guide me how do I import the application without knowing the agent and CO 

Thanks in advance for the guidance


----------



## mankush

kandy123 said:


> Hi Mankush,
> Thanks for your advise, though, I have lodged my EOI on 20 April with 60 points under General Accountant. Day by day I am getting frustrated. Can I apply for External Auditor with IPA? and do I need to cancel Accountant assessment from CPA? Will there be any problem if I get 2 Assessments?
> Plz guide. I would really appreciate your help.


there is absolutely no problem in doing two assessments. an assessment is basically judging your skills and these accounting bodies are not a part of immigration, they basically make work easier for them. 

luckily business field has three companies doing assessments, so ideally one can get three different assessment letters, although one should meet the criteria for it. 

In a nutshell, wait for 3rd august invitation and see if you get lucky, if not go to ipa and get the assessment done for auditor and submit another eoi by making a new account. keep both eoi s active until you receive invitation from either. 

There is legally nothing wrong in doing this, we are basically playing the game they have made. ;-)


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

kandy123 said:


> Hi Mankush,
> Thanks for your advise, though, I have lodged my EOI on 20 April with 60 points under General Accountant. Day by day I am getting frustrated. Can I apply for External Auditor with IPA? and do I need to cancel Accountant assessment from CPA? Will there be any problem if I get 2 Assessments?
> Plz guide. I would really appreciate your help.


I recommend don't play such games. Accountant's quota for FY 2014-15 was over so they dint sent any further invitation to anyone. And for FY 2015-16, only one invitation round is done that too must be grabbed by higher pointers who were waiting since long time. So you must wait for atleast next invitation round. Best Luck..


----------



## JK684

Kelschiao said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We are at the stage of lodging our online application. We are wondering about the process afterwards, from what I have read from previous posts here, we could be asked to get medical checkups at a later stage?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


You can schedule the medical tests after you pay the visa fees (by generating HAP ID ). But if you are not planning to travel soon after the grant, ie if you dont want the grant soon, You can wait for the CO to ask you to do Medical Examination.


----------



## JK684

Kanchu.purohit said:


> Hi All,
> I am a silent member but I have been reviewing the posts daily on this forum and I must say that this forum is too good and a helping hand to all those who need guidance.
> 
> I have a few doubts and would request your help to clarify.
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa request on 12th of May 2015 with 65 points. Agent had uploaded all the documents upfront including the PCC by 15th May 2015. My agent was contacted by a CO on 15th of July 2015 and was requested for uploading employment documents to support employment claim and the additional documents were uploaded by 17th of July 2015.
> 
> It has been more than 10 working days now and I haven't received any updates since. Also the status of application remains as "Information received" as confirmed by my agent. My questions are
> 
> 1. Doesn't the status of the application should be "Assessment in Progress" instead of information received. I confirmed by calling Brisbane no. and the lady said that they have received the documents
> 
> 2. Assuming they have received all the required documents, How much longer do I need to wait what is the average time to get a response?
> 
> 3. What does information received means? Haven't they started working on my application yet?
> 
> 4. Can I open an immi account and import my form to another immi account to access my application. Is there no problem doing so? Also guide me how do I import the application without knowing the agent and CO
> 
> Thanks in advance for the guidance



Please find my answers below.

1. Ask your agent to click on "Request Complete" button in IMMI Account if he is yet to do, when you click on this button the status changes automatically to "Assessment in Progress" and notifies the CO.

2. It depends, if nothing else, pending and if no verification, you should get it soon.

3. I dont have any idea about this status. Mine was in "information requested " after CO asked for updated PCC and later it was changed to "Assessment in Progress" after I uploaded document and clicked on "Request Complete" button. I cant remember if there was a status "information received" in my case.

4. Yes you can create a new IMMI account and import your application using the TRN number (it will be there in application acknowledment e-mail / PDF). There is no harm in doing this. But make sure that you dont change any thing in the application.

Cheers !!


----------



## iloveaustralia1976

Thanks to this forum for the guidance. Now that I got my PR, I am interested to go onshore asap. I have a lot of questions on my mind, I would be thankful if you could help with these as well

1. Can I apply and get a job before I do the actual travel or I have to be in Australia and do the job hunting? If I have to go onshore first, then it will cause some gap in the employment to show up on my profile later. 

2. Are there any good IT consultants who can help with the job hunting? Is there a government site or a employment assistance program available?

3. For kids what is the best time to move to avoid a gap or loss of education. I believe the Academic year starts in January, but here in India we start in April. So what is the best time to move for kids?


----------



## sribha

JK684 said:


> Please find my answers below.
> 
> 1. Ask your agent to click on "Request Complete" button in IMMI Account if he is yet to do, when you click on this button the status changes automatically to "Assessment in Progress" and notifies the CO.
> 
> 2. It depends, if nothing else, pending and if no verification, you should get it soon.
> 
> 3. I dont have any idea about this status. Mine was in "information requested " after CO asked for updated PCC and later it was changed to "Assessment in Progress" after I uploaded document and clicked on "Request Complete" button. I cant remember if there was a status "information received" in my case.
> 
> 4. Yes you can create a new IMMI account and import your application using the TRN number (it will be there in application acknowledment e-mail / PDF). There is no harm in doing this. But make sure that you dont change any thing in the application.
> 
> Cheers !!


Hi JK,
How long it took for you to receive grant after submitting updated PCC.

CO has requested me to submit PCCs on 13th July and I have provided our PCCs couple of days back on 28th July.

If no verification, when can I expect our grant?


----------



## JK684

iloveaustralia1976 said:


> Thanks to this forum for the guidance. Now that I got my PR, I am interested to go onshore asap. I have a lot of questions on my mind, I would be thankful if you could help with these as well
> 
> 1. Can I apply and get a job before I do the actual travel or I have to be in Australia and do the job hunting? If I have to go onshore first, then it will cause some gap in the employment to show up on my profile later.
> 
> 2. Are there any good IT consultants who can help with the job hunting? Is there a government site or a employment assistance program available?
> 
> 3. For kids what is the best time to move to avoid a gap or loss of education. I believe the Academic year starts in January, but here in India we start in April. So what is the best time to move for kids?


Read the below blog for some tips on Job Search.

Migration to Australia from India Post # 2 : Getting a Job


----------



## JK684

sribha said:


> Hi JK,
> How long it took for you to receive grant after submitting updated PCC.
> 
> CO has requested me to submit PCCs on 13th July and I have provided our PCCs couple of days back on 28th July.
> 
> If no verification, when can I expect our grant?



For me it took another 26 days after submitting the updated PCC. But my case was delayed (as in the case of many others too in this forum) due to the issue of Visa Cap getting filled for FY 2014-15. 

I guess your case might take lesser no. of days if every thing else is fine. May be Monday of next week , who knows. I am just guessing.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

sribha said:


> Hi JK,
> How long it took for you to receive grant after submitting updated PCC.
> 
> CO has requested me to submit PCCs on 13th July and I have provided our PCCs couple of days back on 28th July.
> 
> If no verification, when can I expect our grant?



If there is no verification,you may expect you grant within a week or so


----------



## sood2gagan

Hey guys, 

I just called by CO. 

I worked for a small firm for 6 months in 2010. And i have no proofs to show to them.

I am currently working with a multinational oil and gas company from last five years. 

During my assessment i showed 3 career episode one of which was from the old one and other two from the current company.

She was concerned about my previous company and was looking for some job proofs from that company. Unfortunately i don't have anything to show her from my previous company. For the same reason i didn't mention it in my final application. 

But still she wants to know if i posses some proofs which i don't have and i clearly explained her the scenario. 

In the end she asked for my current company contact number and the concerned person over their. I gave her reference of my manager.

I am quite worried and i believe i messed up by mentioning the episode from previous company. I didn't leave that company on good terms. And doubt if they call them they might refuse to give positive information. 

Need your valuable suggestion.. Although i cant do anything other than pray , i believe!!


----------



## cooldude555

iloveaustralia1976 said:


> Thanks to this forum for the guidance. Now that I got my PR, I am interested to go onshore asap. I have a lot of questions on my mind, I would be thankful if you could help with these as well
> 
> 1. Can I apply and get a job before I do the actual travel or I have to be in Australia and do the job hunting? If I have to go onshore first, then it will cause some gap in the employment to show up on my profile later.
> 
> 2. Are there any good IT consultants who can help with the job hunting? Is there a government site or a employment assistance program available?
> 
> 3. For kids what is the best time to move to avoid a gap or loss of education. I believe the Academic year starts in January, but here in India we start in April. So what is the best time to move for kids?



Congratulations on your grant. You should be a relieved man.

1. You can try and apply for jobs being offshore. However, most of the employers would prefer the applicant to be onshore to have a face to face conversation. There are a lot of job websites where in you can post your resume. Also please be aware that employers would prefer a person having local experience over someone who doesnt. This doesnt mean that you would not get a job at all. Its just a matter of time.

2. I would suggest you not to waste money on IT or job consultancies. Some employers would be reluctant to hire a person through a consultant given the huge consultancy commissions involved. This is a huge loss to the company. But, there are few companies who outsource their manpower requirements to external agencies.
I would suggest you to prepare a resume as per Australian standards and let it out in the market.

3. I am not really sure about the third point buddy. I myself am looking an answer for this question. Please let me know in case you find something related to this.

All the best. Cheers.


----------



## saz82

If you claimed points for that employment period you should provide evidence for it. In our case, my husband could not get a job description letter from the previous job but had proof of employment. So he wrote a statutory declaration explaining that and gave his job description in it. It's important to be forthcoming about everything. Explain to her that you left them on bad terms, do it on a stat dec. And try to dig out anything proving you worked there. Employment contract, etc. It would be even better if you can get a senior from that company or a colleague to write a stat dec to say you worked there, etc. Don't fret. I hope all works out well for you. Breathe and try to organize your thoughts and act accordingly.



sood2gagan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just called by CO.
> 
> I worked for a small firm for 6 months in 2010. And i have no proofs to show to them.
> 
> I am currently working with a multinational oil and gas company from last five years.
> 
> During my assessment i showed 3 career episode one of which was from the old one and other two from the current company.
> 
> She was concerned about my previous company and was looking for some job proofs from that company. Unfortunately i don't have anything to show her from my previous company. For the same reason i didn't mention it in my final application.
> 
> But still she wants to know if i posses some proofs which i don't have and i clearly explained her the scenario.
> 
> In the end she asked for my current company contact number and the concerned person over their. I gave her reference of my manager.
> 
> I am quite worried and i believe i messed up by mentioning the episode from previous company. I didn't leave that company on good terms. And doubt if they call them they might refuse to give positive information.
> 
> Need your valuable suggestion.. Although i cant do anything other than pray , i believe!!


----------



## sribha

singh_gurinderjit said:


> If there is no verification,you may expect you grant within a week or so


Thank you.

I will wait for my agent to call the CO tomorrow and wait for the grant. I will have to learn from you people as waiting is killing.


----------



## sood2gagan

saz82 said:


> If you claimed points for that employment period you should provide evidence for it. In our case, my husband could not get a job description letter from the previous job but had proof of employment. So he wrote a statutory declaration explaining that and gave his job description in it. It's important to be forthcoming about everything. Explain to her that you left them on bad terms, do it on a stat dec. And try to dig out anything proving you worked there. Employment contract, etc. It would be even better if you can get a senior from that company or a colleague to write a stat dec to say you worked there, etc. Don't fret. I hope all works out well for you. Breathe and try to organize your thoughts and act accordingly.


I didn't claim point for that company. In my final application i just mentioned my current one and i have 5 years of experience in this one. Its is one of the three career episode that i sent for assessment.


----------



## chan1234

sribha said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I will wait for my agent to call the CO tomorrow and wait for the grant. I will have to learn from you people as waiting is killing.


vp1992
Hi 

Could you please tell me if you claimed any points for work experience since your application went through employment verification.
I have a few complications in my application and just wanted to get clarity on this aspect.
Thanks in advance.

Hi vp1992,

Yes I have claimed 15 points for work experience. Please let me know if you have any questions. I can not send the private message so sending the reply.


----------



## SetFree

Kelschiao said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they certificated every single page of the passport? or just the front page is alright?
> 
> Thanks!


Just the bio page.


----------



## saz82

They shouldn't ask about it then unless it's for security reasons. If they do ask more questions about it, just tell them everything, I think. Hopefully other experienced members can assist you with your query. I am quite perplexed to be honest.



sood2gagan said:


> I didn't claim point for that company. In my final application i just mentioned my current one and i have 5 years of experience in this one. Its is one of the three career episode that i sent for assessment.


----------



## Jack1987

we got the co for our case and ask for police clearance i.e on 28thjuly. we submitted same day. i wonder how long will take to get grant from now? Pls reply


----------



## mahi31

You can ask them via call.



Jack1987 said:


> we got the co for our case and ask for police clearance i.e on 28thjuly. we submitted same day. i wonder how long will take to get grant from now? Pls reply


----------



## Jack1987

Could you pls tell me the number?


----------



## ksnraju82

call the following number 617-3136-7000

Regards,
Satya


----------



## mahi31

It's : +61731367000


Jack1987 said:


> Could you pls tell me the number?


----------



## Jack1987

Thank you


----------



## JK684

Jack1987 said:


> we got the co for our case and ask for police clearance i.e on 28thjuly. we submitted same day. i wonder how long will take to get grant from now? Pls reply



I guess you clicked on "Request Complete" button after uploading PCC , many folks are forgetting that.


----------



## Jack1987

I already done that. I am scared to call them. I dunoo what to do. I m very confused. My application status is assessment in progress. If I call them they might delay my visa I don't know.


----------



## KeeDa

When the CO asked you for some document, she probably went on to process another case. Since you have clicked the "Request Complete" button, your application should come up on their system. Just wait for them to get back to your application. 28-July was not that long ago. I suggest you wait for another week or two and if nothing moves, then just politely ask that you are calling regarding the requested document which you had submitted and to check if everything is on order.

Just a few pages back on this thread, someone was told by them to not call and wait for further communication from the department- and was also told to mention this on the forum!


----------



## andrew64

*job search ,*

Hi guys is there any active forum for job search . if not we can start one will be useful for all of us .


----------



## KeeDa

<deleted duplicate post>


----------



## Jack1987

61731367000 this number is same for adelaide and brisbane? pls reply soon


----------



## Jack1987

Is grant come only office hours or can come outside office hours? Pls reply


----------



## vram

Hi guys my agent submitted EOI for me on 6/7/15. I just noticed that he interchanged my Writing and Speaking score in the EOI. I got 90 in writing and 84 in speaking. He put 90 in speaking and 84 in writing in the EOI. If he changes the writing score to 90 and speaking score to 84 NOW, would it affect by EOI submission date/date of effect?. I got 90 for all except speaking in which i got 84. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## joey1

Hi All,

I have lodged my 189 visa application a week back. Can I change my job now, the new job most probably has different job title and different job description than my application category. Will it impact my visa application, do I need to inform them?


----------



## KeeDa

vram said:


> Hi guys my agent submitted EOI for me on 6/7/15. I just noticed that he interchanged my Writing and Speaking score in the EOI. I got 90 in writing and 84 in speaking. He put 90 in speaking and 84 in writing in the EOI. If he changes the writing score to 90 and speaking score to 84 NOW, would it affect by EOI submission date/date of effect?. I got 90 for all except speaking in which i got 84.
> 
> Thanks in advance


The date does not change as long as the total points remain the same. But ask him to edit it properly this time and not goof up- do editing in both the fields in one go, and not like edit one field, save it, then edit the other, and then save again.


----------



## Jack1987

61731367000 this number is same for adelaide and brisbane? pls reply soon

Is grant come only office hours or can come outside office hours? Pls reply


----------



## KeeDa

joey1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa application a week back. Can I change my job now, the new job most probably has different job title and different job description than my application category. Will it impact my visa application, do I need to inform them?


Yes, you can. All employment documentation that you should provide are only until the point of your invitation. This is also mentioned somewhere in the help text in immiAccount.


----------



## Jack1987

Is grant come only office hours or can come outside office hours? Pls reply
Default
61731367000 this number is same for adelaide and brisbane? pls reply soon


----------



## vram

KeeDa said:


> The date does not change as long as the total points remain the same. But ask him to edit it properly this time and not goof up- do editing in both the fields in one go, and not like edit one field, save it, then edit the other, and then save again.


Thanks a lot for the reply. Really helped me a now problems are solved. I took IELTS four times and missed by 0.5 in W. I then tried PTE and got all 90's except for speaking in which i got 84. Now i just need to wait patiently for 2 more days. Thanks alot once again


----------



## sribha

Seniors,

My agent told me, he forwarded my PCCs to CO by email and usually they don't upload them to immi account. When I asked him, he said that that is the usual mode of communication between him and COs. 

Since they have common login (immi account) for all the other applicants, they are not able to share the login details with me.

They sent me screenshots of Elodgment pages. According to those pages, I am seeing "Request Complete" button. As per my agent, as they Since they have agent login (immi account) for all the other applicants, they are not able to share the login details with me.

They sent me screenshots of the pages. According to those pages, I am seeing "Request Complete" button. As per my agent, as they communicate in emails, they don't require to click this button. additional requested documents through emails, they don't require to click this button.

Staff working with him, who is handling my case told me that they have a message from DIBP if CO has made contact already, no need to call DIBP until 1st August. She will be calling them again on Tuesday.

He is an experienced and highly reputed agent operating from Sydney. Though I am curious to know the status, thinking to leave it to the agent to get update from CO. 

Please let me know if I have to do something or simply wait.


----------



## Kelschiao

suku1809 said:


> hi,
> you need to submit only the first page and last page. No need to submit all pages where visa stamping is done.
> please check extract from the IMMI Site....
> *"Provide evidence of your travel document. This may include a certified copy of the personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page. This is the page of the passport which shows the name and date of birth, passport number, issue and expiry date, and photograph of the holder."*


Didn't see this reply until now.

Ooops, I did color scan all the pages. But I only have certified stamp on the bio-data page.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## prince 123

*hi*

Hi ...I am new to this forum
Can any one plz tell me what is background check?
Today I called DIBP and they informed me, assessment is over and now my file went for background check and it may take few weeks.
Mechanical engineer
189 visa applied- 21 MAY
CO contact- 15 July,asked for form 80, CV(me and wife) and degree certificate of my wife
Grant-?


----------



## kengur

Hi All,
I have to upload my PCC, and in Application they offer me to choose between:
1) Overseas Police Clearance - National
2) Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local
I am not sure which should I pick? They checked both cities where I have lived. And since I am applying outside of Australia I should definitely choose Overseas, right?
What did you do?

Guys, thanks in advance


----------



## Ricks1990

kengur said:


> Hi All,
> I have to upload my PCC, and in Application they offer me to choose between:
> 1) Overseas Police Clearance - National
> 2) Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local
> I am not sure which should I pick? They checked both cities where I have lived. And since I am applying outside of Australia I should definitely choose Overseas, right?
> What did you do?
> 
> Guys, thanks in advance


Overseas Police Clearance - National...
DIBP do not accept PCC issued by state/Local authorities......!!!


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

prince 123 said:


> Hi ...I am new to this forum
> Can any one plz tell me what is background check?
> Today I called DIBP and they informed me, assessment is over and now my file went for background check and it may take few weeks.
> Mechanical engineer
> 189 visa applied- 21 MAY
> CO contact- 15 July,asked for form 80, CV(me and wife) and degree certificate of my wife
> Grant-?



Background checks involves checking the authenticity of the documents by verifying from concerned authorities.These checks are carried out by High commission officers and could be done by either calling,mailing or sometimes by visiting
In most cases, employment verifications are done but education and language (Ielts) can also be verified


----------



## prince 123

Thanks gurinderjit...


----------



## ninhntu

Dear all,
At last, I had my grant yesterday. What a long wait!
Thank you all for your motivation and information you have given that has helped me a lot.
Good luck to all those who have not got their grants.


----------



## jelli-kallu

ninhntu said:


> Dear all,
> At last, I had my grant yesterday. What a long wait!
> Thank you all for your motivation and information you have given that has helped me a lot.
> Good luck to all those who have not got their grants.


Congratulations and all the best to you!


----------



## qimtiaz

ninhntu said:


> Dear all,
> At last, I had my grant yesterday. What a long wait!
> Thank you all for your motivation and information you have given that has helped me a lot.
> Good luck to all those who have not got their grants.


Congratulations and best of luck...


----------



## Ricks1990

ninhntu said:


> Dear all,
> At last, I had my grant yesterday. What a long wait!
> Thank you all for your motivation and information you have given that has helped me a lot.
> Good luck to all those who have not got their grants.


Hearty congratulations... wish you all the best for your future...!!!


----------



## sribha

ninhntu said:


> Dear all,
> At last, I had my grant yesterday. What a long wait!
> Thank you all for your motivation and information you have given that has helped me a lot.
> Good luck to all those who have not got their grants.


Many congratulations!


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

ninhntu said:


> Dear all,
> At last, I had my grant yesterday. What a long wait!
> Thank you all for your motivation and information you have given that has helped me a lot.
> Good luck to all those who have not got their grants.



Congratulations mate


----------



## prince 123

*hi*

Can anyone plz tell me how much time will be taken for background check? Because when I called DIBP they informed, it won't take much time and will get back to me within few weeks.


----------



## mawaismushtaq

Ricks1990 said:


> Overseas Police Clearance - National...
> DIBP do not accept PCC issued by state/Local authorities......!!!


How can you say DIBP doesn't accept PCC issued by state/Local authorities when it is included in the drop down list of options for Evidence Of Character in Immi account itself?


----------



## santa999

prince 123 said:


> Can anyone plz tell me how much time will be taken for background check? Because when I called DIBP they informed, it won't take much time and will get back to me within few weeks.


Hi, but DIBP already told you that it will take a few weeks. You are lucky that they told you the time frame and its only a few weeks...


----------



## dhruv

kengur said:


> Hi All,
> I have to upload my PCC, and in Application they offer me to choose between:
> 1) Overseas Police Clearance - National
> 2) Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local
> I am not sure which should I pick? They checked both cities where I have lived. And since I am applying outside of Australia I should definitely choose Overseas, right?
> What did you do?
> 
> Guys, thanks in advance


Depends on the authority in your country who gave the clearance for e.g. here in India you can get a PCC from Passport office considered National and also some states do PCCs which are considered State/Local....it is better to get a National one....


----------



## dhruv

sribha said:


> Seniors,
> 
> My agent told me, he forwarded my PCCs to CO by email and usually they don't upload them to immi account. When I asked him, he said that that is the usual mode of communication between him and COs.
> 
> Since they have common login (immi account) for all the other applicants, they are not able to share the login details with me.
> 
> They sent me screenshots of Elodgment pages. According to those pages, I am seeing "Request Complete" button. As per my agent, as they Since they have agent login (immi account) for all the other applicants, they are not able to share the login details with me.
> 
> They sent me screenshots of the pages. According to those pages, I am seeing "Request Complete" button. As per my agent, as they communicate in emails, they don't require to click this button. additional requested documents through emails, they don't require to click this button.
> 
> Staff working with him, who is handling my case told me that they have a message from DIBP if CO has made contact already, no need to call DIBP until 1st August. She will be calling them again on Tuesday.
> 
> He is an experienced and highly reputed agent operating from Sydney. Though I am curious to know the status, thinking to leave it to the agent to get update from CO.
> 
> Please let me know if I have to do something or simply wait.


In my case once i got the PCC i attached in email and got an auto response saying i should not have and all documents should be uploaded to the immi account unless "specifically" asked....also the request complete button should be clicked...as then it comes out of the 28 day wait time....the procedure is that they give u 28 days and look at your application after that...if you click request complete then in the system it lets the COs know that you have done all that was required...whether the COs do anything with those applications or not is a different question....listening to you seems either the agent is too arrogant or too ignorant....


----------



## gemini10

Hello everyone
I want to ask one thing that what should be the identification no in birth and marriage certificates. Theres a question in visa application.

Thankyou


----------



## msgforsunil

sheema said:


> Hello everyone
> I want to ask one thing that what should be the identification no in birth and marriage certificates. Theres a question in visa application.
> 
> Thankyou


Refer, evidence for Birth Certificate and evidence for Marriage Certificate


----------



## kengur

Than you for help with the PCC.
One more question:
Where do you find "request complete" button? I do not see it in my immi account, although I did not complete my health examination yet. Does it appear after that?


----------



## ambition_vik

Dear Gurinderjit,

You have updated physical verification by DIBP in time lines.
Could you please share your experience?




singh_gurinderjit said:


> Background checks involves checking the authenticity of the documents by verifying from concerned authorities.These checks are carried out by High commission officers and could be done by either calling,mailing or sometimes by visiting
> In most cases, employment verifications are done but education and language (Ielts) can also be verified


----------



## KeeDa

kengur said:


> Than you for help with the PCC.
> One more question:
> Where do you find "request complete" button? I do not see it in my immi account, although I did not complete my health examination yet. Does it appear after that?


It appears only if the CO has requested you for any document.


----------



## sribha

dhruv said:


> In my case once i got the PCC i attached in email and got an auto response saying i should not have and all documents should be uploaded to the immi account unless "specifically" asked....also the request complete button should be clicked...as then it comes out of the 28 day wait time....the procedure is that they give u 28 days and look at your application after that...if you click request complete then in the system it lets the COs know that you have done all that was required...whether the COs do anything with those applications or not is a different question....listening to you seems either the agent is too arrogant or too ignorant....


Thanks for sharing your experience Dhruv.

It looked, he was very confident of following his usual approach and promptly replies to my emails though. The same agent is appointed by DIBP many times to train new and junior MARA agents and an experienced one according to the forum posts here. He has mentioned that he does not use online page after CO has contacted him and also said clicking that button makes absolutely no difference to the status of my application. I think, I need to have patience and wait for few more days.

Screenshots of EOI Lodgement page, showed "Request Complete" button and beside my name and date of birth it I can see "Processing ->" message. Does this mean, my application is under process?


----------



## msgforsunil

sribha said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience Dhruv.
> 
> It looked, he was very confident of following his usual approach and promptly replies to my emails though. The same agent is appointed by DIBP many times to train new and junior MARA agents and an experienced one according to the forum posts here. He has mentioned that he does not use online page after CO has contacted him and also said clicking that button makes absolutely no difference to the status of my application. I think, I need to have patience and wait for few more days.
> 
> Screenshots of EOI Lodgement page, showed "Request Complete" button and beside my name and date of birth it I can see "Processing ->" message. Does this mean, my application is under process?


Refer http://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Documents/immiaccount-enhancements.pptx on the status change.

Ideally one has to click, "Request Complete" button so that the status changes from "
"Information requested" to "Assesment in progress. The application is now assigned to CO for further processing. Otherwise, CO by default may look at the application on or after 28 days.

"Request Complete" is introduced recently and your agent may be unaware of this feature.

EOI lodgement page doesn't show your application status. You may consider importing the application to see your application status.


----------



## VK_OZ

Hi Friends,
I have submitted my EOI on 26-July. I wanted to know if its ok if I get the PCC done even before I get the invitation just to save time for the processing of PCC ? 
Or its mandatory to get it only after the CO asks for it ? 

Thanks,
Vishal


----------



## msgforsunil

VK_OZ said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have submitted my EOI on 26-July. I wanted to know if its ok if I get the PCC done even before I get the invitation just to save time for the processing of PCC ?
> Or its mandatory to get it only after the CO asks for it ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vishal


IED(Initiail Entry Date) is based on PCC and Medicals date. Would recommend it be done, 1 month after Visa Lodge. <snip>

*No links to competing websites, please.

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## musi786

Guys , 

I had my employment verification call on 22nd July and on 31 July I gathered strength to call the DIBP again  

Guess What ....Like other lucky guys ...in 20mins --GRANT ....

Actual Journey begins here


----------



## athar.dcsian

Hi,

From my first employer (Mar 2005 - Jan 2007), I only have Appointment Letter and Experience Letter but NO salary slips/bank statement. However, I have income tax return receipt which was provided by company. Should I upload that tax statement as well (even when I don't have payslips/bank statement)? Any issues?Will these be enough as evidence? 

*Note*: As per ACS, I can claim points after April 2007 hence, I have already marked this emplacement as NO in the EOI and Visa Application.

Please advise.


----------



## sribha

msgforsunil said:


> Refer http://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Documents/immiaccount-enhancements.pptx on the status change.
> 
> Ideally one has to click, "Request Complete" button so that the status changes from "
> "Information requested" to "Assesment in progress. The application is now assigned to CO for further processing. Otherwise, CO by default may look at the application on or after 28 days.
> 
> "Request Complete" is introduced recently and your agent may be unaware of this feature.
> 
> EOI lodgement page doesn't show your application status. You may consider importing the application to see your application status.



Thank you Sunil.

Will my agent come to know, if I import my application to see the status?


----------



## qimtiaz

musi786 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I had my employment verification call on 22nd July and on 31 July I gathered strength to call the DIBP again
> 
> Guess What ....Like other lucky guys ...in 20mins --GRANT ....
> 
> Actual Journey begins here


Congratulations Dear... Yeah actual Journey starts now...


----------



## msgforsunil

sribha said:


> Thank you Sunil.
> 
> Will my agent come to know, if I import my application to see the status?


Better to keep the agent notified to avoid confusions. Please dont make any changes to the imported application.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

musi786 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I had my employment verification call on 22nd July and on 31 July I gathered strength to call the DIBP again
> 
> Guess What ....Like other lucky guys ...in 20mins --GRANT ....
> 
> Actual Journey begins here



Congratulations buddy


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

ambition_vik said:


> Dear Gurinderjit,
> 
> You have updated physical verification by DIBP in time lines.
> Could you please share your experience?


On 14 July,Two persons from High commission Delhi visited my office with my employment documents and verified the same with company records.They also enquired about my roles and responsibilities from my Company head.As per my company head ,everything went off well so now hoping for positive outcome 

I had claimed experience from only one employer


----------



## tom4Oz

musi786 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I had my employment verification call on 22nd July and on 31 July I gathered strength to call the DIBP again
> 
> Guess What ....Like other lucky guys ...in 20mins --GRANT ....
> 
> Actual Journey begins here


Hi Musi786,
Happy to hear abt ur grant.
Can you please tell me what sort of questions was asked during your verification call? Did they contact your company separately? Did you claim points for your experience ? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricks1990

musi786 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I had my employment verification call on 22nd July and on 31 July I gathered strength to call the DIBP again
> 
> Guess What ....Like other lucky guys ...in 20mins --GRANT ....
> 
> Actual Journey begins here


Hearty congratulations... wish you all the best for your future...!!!


----------



## tom4Oz

singh_gurinderjit said:


> On 14 July,Two persons from High commission Delhi visited my office with my employment documents and verified the same with company records.They also enquired about my roles and responsibilities from my Company head.As per my company head ,everything went off well so now hoping for positive outcome
> 
> I had claimed experience from only one employer


How did you come to know about the physical verification ? Did the HC Delhi agents intimate you? or from the company head? I assume that the company head was the one who signed the reference letter for you ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

musi786 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I had my employment verification call on 22nd July and on 31 July I gathered strength to call the DIBP again
> 
> Guess What ....Like other lucky guys ...in 20mins --GRANT ....
> 
> Actual Journey begins here



What was your lodge date?


----------



## tom4Oz

Also, i cannot claim experience..as i am short of 4 months to claim for it. But in the application i have mentioned it. My only relevant experience is not touching 3 years. Hence, i have not claimed any points for it. So, whats the probability of having a physical verification?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## musi786

tom4Oz said:


> Hi Musi786,
> Happy to hear abt ur grant.
> Can you please tell me what sort of questions was asked during your verification call? Did they contact your company separately? Did you claim points for your experience ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



Can you please tell me what sort of questions was asked during your verification call? 

Like Which company , position , role in the organisation , Why you selected the nominated occupations . Is salary bank transfer/cash . Do have a PF account? etc


Did they contact your company separately? 

Honestly ....No idea . I really don't think so .


Did you claim points for your experience ? 

yes , 15 points.


----------



## tom4Oz

Thank you!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

tom4Oz said:


> How did you come to know about the physical verification ? Did the HC Delhi agents intimate you? or from the company head? I assume that the company head was the one who signed the reference letter for you ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



Yes my company head informed me about this verification
All my letters were signed by my Company head


----------



## tom4Oz

Thanks for the reply..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom4Oz

Are there any one here who had verification calls or physical verification done, even though have not claimed points for experience? I believe this criterion does not matter..but i am getting contrasting views from others. Please reply!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## aown1982

what did you ask when you called up, did you mention that you received a verification call? i have also received a verification call on 23rd July. so just wanted to know what to ask and what not if i make a call 



musi786 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I had my employment verification call on 22nd July and on 31 July I gathered strength to call the DIBP again
> 
> Guess What ....Like other lucky guys ...in 20mins --GRANT ....
> 
> Actual Journey begins here


----------



## VK_OZ

Hi Guys,
I am not claiming any points for my employment, it is still a possibility that the DIBP will do any verification with my current or past companies? 
And I guess I wont even have to upload docs regarding my employment history. 

THanks,
Vishal


----------



## cooldude555

sribha said:


> Thank you Sunil.
> 
> Will my agent come to know, if I import my application to see the status?


Hey Sribha,

No, your agent will not come to know if you import your application. 
I have seen many people asking this question on this forum. As per me, whats the harm even if the agent comes to know that the applicant has imported his/her application?

End of the day, every applicant is spending a fortune and a lot of time and efforts are invested in the whole process. And the applicants have every right to be curious and to know whats going on with their file.

In my case, I have made it very clear to my agent that I would need access to my file at any given point of time throughout the process and this was one of the prerequisite for me to sign a contract with this particular agent.

Please go ahead and import your application and dont fret. All the very best


----------



## musi786

aown1982 said:


> what did you ask when you called up, did you mention that you received a verification call? i have also received a verification call on 23rd July. so just wanted to know what to ask and what not if i make a call


I just told them that i want to check the status of my application


----------



## sribha

cooldude555 said:


> Hey Sribha,
> 
> No, your agent will not come to know if you import your application.
> I have seen many people asking this question on this forum. As per me, whats the harm even if the agent comes to know that the applicant has imported his/her application?
> 
> End of the day, every applicant is spending a fortune and a lot of time and efforts are invested in the whole process. And the applicants have every right to be curious and to know whats going on with their file.
> 
> In my case, I have made it very clear to my agent that I would need access to my file at any given point of time throughout the process and this was one of the prerequisite for me to sign a contract with this particular agent.
> 
> Please go ahead and import your application and dont fret. All the very best


Rightly said Cooldude!

Thanks. Will do the same.


----------



## cooldude555

sribha said:


> Rightly said Cooldude!
> 
> Thanks. Will do the same.


Could you please tell me if u have submitted the bank statements as proof of employment?

What all docs were provided for employment proof?

Thanks.


----------



## sribha

cooldude555 said:


> Could you please tell me if u have submitted the bank statements as proof of employment?
> 
> What all docs were provided for employment proof?
> 
> Thanks.


I have submitted, experience certificates, relieving letters, appraisal/promotion letters, employment contract documents, pay slips and form16s/ITRs. I did not provide bank statements. 6 yrs India experience with well known companies and 6 yrs overseas experience. Claimed 15 points.


----------



## cooldude555

sribha said:


> I have submitted, experience certificates, relieving letters, appraisal/promotion letters, employment contract documents, pay slips and form16s/ITRs. I did not provide bank statements. 6 yrs India experience with well known companies and 6 yrs overseas experience. Claimed 15 points.


Cool. Thanks for the info buddy.


----------



## Gloria121

Hi all, good luck to all first! I will be 60by the end of this month, my major is 2611ICT analyst, could I ask is there any possibility that I could be selected this year? Thanks a lot and all the best.


----------



## John_dh

VK_OZ said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am not claiming any points for my employment, it is still a possibility that the DIBP will do any verification with my current or past companies?
> And I guess I wont even have to upload docs regarding my employment history.
> 
> THanks,
> Vishal


Chances of verification is less but I would suggest to submit documents for employment as you have to show evidence for positive skills assessment.


----------



## KeeDa

Gloria121 said:


> Hi all, good luck to all first! I will be 60by the end of this month, my major is 2611ICT analyst, could I ask is there any possibility that I could be selected this year? Thanks a lot and all the best.


For a minute, I thought you will be 60 years old at the end of this month!

I think you meant to say your total points will be 60. Will they drop down from 65 to 60 or up from 55 to 60? Because if you already have 65 now, then there are much better (almost certain) chances to get invited in this month's EOI invitation round.


----------



## oyoussef

I wonder when should the CO Contact me ??
489FS, 65 Points, 261313 Software Engineer
14/03/2015 - IELTS L= 6 R=7 W=6.5 S=6
01/04/2015 - ACS submitted , 09/04/2015 -Received positive
09/04/2015 - EOI , 9/04/2015 - Invited
05/06/2015 - Visa lodged
05/06/2015 to 23/07/2015 uploading Documents (including form 80 & PCC)
01/08/2015 - Medicals done
02/08/2015 - Medicals under processing on the website
??/??/???? - CO Allocated
??/??/???? - Grant


----------



## oyoussef

plz help !!!
I wonder when should the CO Contact me ??
489FS, 65 Points, 261313 Software Engineer
14/03/2015 - IELTS L= 6 R=7 W=6.5 S=6
01/04/2015 - ACS submitted , 09/04/2015 -Received positive
09/04/2015 - EOI , 9/04/2015 - Invited
05/06/2015 - Visa lodged
05/06/2015 to 23/07/2015 uploading Documents (including form 80 & PCC)
01/08/2015 - Medicals done
02/08/2015 - Medicals under processing on the website
??/??/???? - CO Allocated
??/??/???? - Grant


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

oyoussef said:


> plz help !!!
> I wonder when should the CO Contact me ??
> 489FS, 65 Points, 261313 Software Engineer
> 14/03/2015 - IELTS L= 6 R=7 W=6.5 S=6
> 01/04/2015 - ACS submitted , 09/04/2015 -Received positive
> 09/04/2015 - EOI , 9/04/2015 - Invited
> 05/06/2015 - Visa lodged
> 05/06/2015 to 23/07/2015 uploading Documents (including form 80 & PCC)
> 01/08/2015 - Medicals done
> 02/08/2015 - Medicals under processing on the website
> ??/??/???? - CO Allocated
> ??/??/???? - Grant



If you have front loaded all documents then there is very good chance of direct grant
CO only contacts if some information is requested


----------



## oyoussef

singh_gurinderjit said:


> If you have front loaded all documents then there is very good chance of direct grant
> CO only contacts if some information is requested


Thnx mate


----------



## Srilatha

Hi,

Can anyone please let me know the list of documents needed to apply visa?

Thanks and regards


----------



## John_dh

singh_gurinderjit said:


> On 14 July,Two persons from High commission Delhi visited my office with my employment documents and verified the same with company records.They also enquired about my roles and responsibilities from my Company head.As per my company head ,everything went off well so now hoping for positive outcome
> 
> I had claimed experience from only one employer


Gurinderjit, is your company is small one or well known company. Had you provided statutory declaration or reference letter in company letter head with roles and responsibilities. I just want to understand in what cases they will physical or any type of verification.


----------



## KeeDa

Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know the list of documents needed to apply visa?
> 
> Thanks and regards


Fourth post from this thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/455506-documents-required-after-eoi.html*


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

John_dh said:


> Gurinderjit, is your company is small one or well known company. Had you provided statutory declaration or reference letter in company letter head with roles and responsibilities. I just want to understand in what cases they will physical or any type of verification.


My company is well known company in Punjab and I had provided all letters duly signed by my company head as well as bank statements and payslips


----------



## dwarasilareddy

Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know the list of documents needed to apply visa?
> 
> Thanks and regards


Passport, educational certificates- final degree, total mark sheet, Employment evidences- payslips, tax docs, contract letter, exp letter, offer, relieving letter, DOB certificate, PTE doc (PDF), Police clearance certificate, form-80, 

If married - marriage certificate, 
If spouse & dependants are included in the application then,
Spouse passport
Spouse PCC
DOB certificate
Spouse's functional English evidence - equi IELTS 4.5 band, or evidence of higher education in English medium from college/ university.
Form-80 for spouse.

If children are over 18 years then
Functional English - IELTS -4.5 band with all other docs including Passport, PCC, form-80, DOB.

Finally Medicals for all.
If anything short then case officer request for required docs.


----------



## vishwasramadas

In about 4 hrs from now we should see grants been sent out... All the best to everyone including me who are waiting for the grant....


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Here comes first working day of august
Hope all backlog cases gets cleared this week


----------



## qimtiaz

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Here comes first working day of august
> Hope all backlog cases gets cleared this week


Best of luck guys including me to get direct grant....


----------



## zaz121

Could anyone give info regarding the queue an where we at:

ie. the last round of invites to apply for visa 189 for general accountants, related to EOIs which were created when??? 
breakdown per pts score eg. 65 pts EOI March 15 70 pts EOI June 15


----------



## msgforsunil

zaz121 said:


> Could anyone give info regarding the queue an where we at:
> 
> ie. the last round of invites to apply for visa 189 for general accountants, related to EOIs which were created when???
> breakdown per pts score eg. 65 pts EOI March 15 70 pts EOI June 15


Please refer SkillSelect - 19 June 2015 Round Results for the last round results.

Next is on 6 July 2015

All the details are located at SkillSelect -> Invitation Rounds or Occupation Ceilings.


----------



## msgforsunil

vishwasramadas said:


> In about 4 hrs from now we should see grants been sent out... All the best to everyone including me who are waiting for the grant....



Can you please update your timeline?

Thanks


----------



## gemini10

Hello everyone..
I want to ask that what should be the duration of overseas employment in visa application?
According to acs its 4 years but present its 6.5 years, acs deducted 2 years then what should be the answer? 
Second question if that should be the acs one then which option should i select 3 tears or 5 years? Because according to acs its 4 years.
Help me guys!!!


----------



## Saral

Hi

Can you please tell me who all got invitation for 60 points in Aug round?


----------



## binu26

Guys I just got my grant. I called them and lady asked if I submitted the requested documents. When I said I did, she said she will have a look. Half an hour lafter got the email.

Thanks to everyone on this forum you guys have been really helpful, better than any agent. Wish you all a speedy grant.


----------



## heartbreaker9099

So I have been promoted from 'Engineer Australia Processing- Time frame' to 'EOI Submitted Club' and now on to '189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang'. Sad thing for me direct grant is nowhere possible


----------



## tom4Oz

msgforsunil said:


> Can you please update your timeline?
> 
> Thanks


Hi msgforsunil,

Do you know the specific reason why CO asked Form 80/1221 and CV from you ? Have you travelled a lot ?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

binu26 said:


> Guys I just got my grant. I called them and lady asked if I submitted the requested documents. When I said I did, she said she will have a look. Half an hour lafter got the email.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum you guys have been really helpful, better than any agent. Wish you all a speedy grant.



Congrats binu


----------



## vishwasramadas

msgforsunil said:


> Can you please update your timeline?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Sunil,

I did reply from phone so couldnt update my signature.

Regards,
Vishwas
*Visa lodge* : 23 Mar 2015 | *EOI date*: 16 Feb 2015 | *Invitation date*: 13 Mar 2015
*Subclass:* 189 | *ACS :* 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 |* PTE *: Proficient (over all 78) | *Points Claimed :* : 65 | * Verification Call on 4th June 2015*
*Additional Documents Submitted* : 23 Mar 2015 | *CO* : Not Assigned |
* Immi Portal status:* Assessment Under Progress |
*Grant* : waiting


----------



## tom4Oz

Hi, 

I could see that a quite a lot of you have been asked to submit CV. Is there a defined format in which CO is expecting the resume ?


----------



## andrew64

tom4Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I could see that a quite a lot of you have been asked to submit CV. Is there a defined format in which CO is expecting the resume ?


nope just make sure your CV dates and R and R aligned with application


----------



## sribha

binu26 said:


> Guys I just got my grant. I called them and lady asked if I submitted the requested documents. When I said I did, she said she will have a look. Half an hour lafter got the email.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum you guys have been really helpful, better than any agent. Wish you all a speedy grant.


Many Congratulations Binu.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

vishwasramadas said:


> Hi Sunil,
> 
> I did reply from phone so couldnt update my signature.
> 
> Regards,
> Vishwas
> *Visa lodge* : 23 Mar 2015 | *EOI date*: 16 Feb 2015 | *Invitation date*: 13 Mar 2015
> *Subclass:* 189 | *ACS :* 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 4th Aug 2014 |* PTE *: Proficient (over all 78) | *Points Claimed :* : 65 | * Verification Call on 4th June 2015*
> *Additional Documents Submitted* : 23 Mar 2015 | *CO* : Not Assigned |
> * Immi Portal status:* Assessment Under Progress |
> *Grant* : waiting


Hi vishwas

As per your signature you mentioned no CO assigned but on the other hand you received verification call on 4 june so I believe u must be missing something..if there is no CO assigned who forwarded your case for verification?


----------



## varundev

Congratulations to All mates who got grant Recently... Best Wishes for New Life better life


----------



## andrew64

*Job search .. Aussie*

Hi guys i have started a thread for job search in NSW and OZ . Please share the valuable information , will be help for the job search in Oz . 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/823978-job-search-nsw.html#post7832842


----------



## sribha

cooldude555 said:


> Hey Sribha,
> 
> No, your agent will not come to know if you import your application.
> I have seen many people asking this question on this forum. As per me, whats the harm even if the agent comes to know that the applicant has imported his/her application?
> 
> End of the day, every applicant is spending a fortune and a lot of time and efforts are invested in the whole process. And the applicants have every right to be curious and to know whats going on with their file.
> 
> In my case, I have made it very clear to my agent that I would need access to my file at any given point of time throughout the process and this was one of the prerequisite for me to sign a contract with this particular agent.
> 
> Please go ahead and import your application and dont fret. All the very best


As you and Sunil, suggested I have imported my application. As suspected, the status is "Information requested" and it also says submit the documents as requested in our correspondence. 

Another update from my account what I got is, "Medical Finalized. No Action Required"

Staff who is handling my case in agent's office will be in tomorrow and will call CO to get update. In case, if no update is received tomorrow, I will forward her the link Sunil sent to me providing details about "Request Complete". Since, agent is handling my case, I dont want to upload PCCs on my own to immi account and click request complete.

If my case is sent for verification, will that reflect in my immi account?


----------



## vishwasramadas

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hi vishwas
> 
> As per your signature you mentioned no CO assigned but on the other hand you received verification call on 4 june so I believe u must be missing something..if there is no CO assigned who forwarded your case for verification?



Even i had the same doubt, so far i havent had a single communication from the CO.


----------



## Samaug2015

Hi Friends, I'm new to this forum. Is there a main thread where I can see the processes to be followed after receiving an invitation? Appreciate your help.


----------



## KeeDa

Samaug2015 said:


> Hi Friends, I'm new to this forum. Is there a main thread where I can see the processes to be followed after receiving an invitation? Appreciate your help.


Welcome.

See if these help:
*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html*

or feel free to post your queries here.


----------



## gemini10

Hello everyone..
I want to ask that what should be the duration of overseas employment in visa application?
According to acs its 4 years but present its 6.5 years, acs deducted 2 years then what should be the answer?*
Second question if that should be the acs one then which option should i select 3 tears or 5 years? Because according to acs its 4 years.
Help me guys!!!
Thanks


----------



## cloudsec

Guys - I have submitted file via agent. I have imported profile to my immi account. Current status is changed from "Application Received" to "Finalized". When I click on my TRN and click on View Grant Letter it takes me to correspondence page. But it is empty. I will be calling my agent to confirm if they have received any mail. But want to know based on the status does this mean I got the golden grant?

People who have got their grant can let me know what was their status? Did they have the same experience? (Grant letter not seen?)


----------



## KeeDa

sheema said:


> Hello everyone..
> I want to ask that what should be the duration of overseas employment in visa application?
> According to acs its 4 years but present its 6.5 years, acs deducted 2 years then what should be the answer?*
> Second question if that should be the acs one then which option should i select 3 tears or 5 years? Because according to acs its 4 years.
> Help me guys!!!
> Thanks


From what I remember, the question title says "nominated" and some words like "at a skilled level". So, I chose the amount of years that ACS awarded me as skilled.


----------



## KeeDa

cloudsec said:


> Guys - I have submitted file via agent. I have imported profile to my immi account. Current status is changed from "Application Received" to Granted. When I click on my TRN and click on View Grant Letter it takes me to correspondence page. But it is empty. I will be calling my agent to confirm if they have received any mail. But want to know based on the status does this mean I got the golden grant?
> 
> People who have got their grant can let me know what was their status? Did they have the same experience? (Grant letter not seen?)


Well, it says "Granted" and not anything else like "Finalized". So, I think it should be a grant. Please call the agent ASAP :fingerscrossed: and report the good news here. Can you try using the VEVO system? Maybe it works on TRN (and not grant number) and gives you some details.


----------



## gemini10

Thanks but what should i select?acs awarded me 4 years but the options in application are 3/5/8 years.
Thanks


----------



## cloudsec

KeeDa said:


> Well, it says "Granted" and not anything else like "Finalized". So, I think it should be a grant. Please call the agent ASAP :fingerscrossed: and report the good news here. Can you try using the VEVO system? Maybe it works on TRN (and not grant number) and gives you some details.


Hi Keeda - Actually I have edited my original post. It says finalized and inside it says Granted next to mine, wife and kid's name. Also upon clicking view grant letter, correspondence page does not have anything. Can you give me VEVO link? I do am not aware of it.
And needless to say, big thanks to you, Ramesh and other folks. Happy to see the status change.

Please share the vevo link.


----------



## KeeDa

sheema said:


> Thanks but what should i select?acs awarded me 4 years but the options in application are 3/5/8 years.
> Thanks


Your employment points I assume are 5 (inline with the 3-5 range). Therefore select 3.


----------



## gemini10

And one more question keeda, m sorry but i have to lodge it as soon as possible.
After completing my eoi they showed me that 70 points we claimed and they didnt deduct our 2 years experience that acs did it but now while lodging visa if i choose acs result(4 years experience) then obviously points eill be 65 now so my question is that everybody application points differ from their eoi points?
Thanks


----------



## Here_to_fly

Hi,

CO has asked to submit Form 80 and CV 
My agent missed to upload it while uploading all other visa application documents. Not sure how much it is going to delay my Grant Email 

Can any one share experience - ideally how much time it takes after uploading these 2 asked documents.

CO is from GSM Adelaide


----------



## KeeDa

cloudsec said:


> Hi Keeda - Actually I have edited my original post. It says finalized and inside it says Granted next to mine, wife and kid's name. Also upon clicking view grant letter, correspondence page does not have anything. Can you give me VEVO link? I do am not aware of it.
> And needless to say, big thanks to you, Ramesh and other folks. Happy to see the status change.
> 
> Please share the vevo link.


Link: *https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Visa*

Use the button "Check your own visa details with VEVO"

Since it says "Granted" somewhere, I am sure should be all okay. What I am not sure about is whether VEVO requires your TRN or Grant Number, so don't worry if VEVO does not work for you at the moment.


----------



## cloudsec

KeeDa said:


> Well, it says "Granted" and not anything else like "Finalized". So, I think it should be a grant. Please call the agent ASAP :fingerscrossed: and report the good news here. Can you try using the VEVO system? Maybe it works on TRN (and not grant number) and gives you some details.



I checked on Vevo and it does say initial entry before date and Visa for 5 years (the permanent residency to start with)

Very happy. Thank you Keeda, Ramesh and all who helped me.


----------



## gemini10

And one more question keeda, m sorry but i have to lodge it as soon as possible.
After completing my eoi they showed me that 70 points we claimed and they didnt deduct our 2 years experience that acs did it but now while lodging visa if i choose acs result(4 years experience) then obviously points eill be 65 now so my question is that everybody application points differ from their eoi points?
Thanks


----------



## selfmadeimmigrant

I got an ITA this morning, My wife has a Bachelors Degree but we lost all her documents in transit so she sat for IELTS to demonstrate Functional English. While filling the forms online they are asking for my wifes educational history and employment history. Even though i said i am not claiming points for her. I am concerned that if i put her educational history they may ask me for evidence of this at a later date.

I would much rather not include it as she already has functional english through IELTS and i am not claiming any points for her. But if i dont put it will that be wrong also ?


----------



## Samaug2015

*Visa Application*

Thanks KeeDa. I will go through them. 

To add my spouse into the application, is it must to have the spouse name in passport or marriage certificate is enough?


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi,
While filling the EOI did you select those 2 years as non relevant.

if yes system should have chosen your points accurately.

if you selected as Yes and system gave you points for those years and you claimed 5 points extra for those 2 years it will be considered a fraud(incorrect information provided) to claim extra points for receiving an invite earlier.

if you are under 2613 then there are chances your visa will be rejected as extra 5 points meant you received an invite earlier than 65 pointers who lodged visa before you.

pls provide more details on your occupation and date of EOI submission.

I would suggest is to not go ahead with this VISA Application and let it lapse. after 60 days it will lapse and you will again be in the EOI pool. then correct your information so that you get an invite on proper points.



sheema said:


> And one more question keeda, m sorry but i have to lodge it as soon as possible.
> After completing my eoi they showed me that 70 points we claimed and they didnt deduct our 2 years experience that acs did it but now while lodging visa if i choose acs result(4 years experience) then obviously points eill be 65 now so my question is that everybody application points differ from their eoi points?
> Thanks


----------



## gemini10

That means application and eoi points should be same. We did something wrong in Eoi. Is tgere any option in Eoi, i didnt see thats why i list down all my 6 years experience, they didnt ask to list down acs selected experience and in acs tgey didnt mention which 2 years deducted..first two years???like first job is from june 2008 to dec 2011 and these dates mention in experience letter so when i give this exp letter as an evidence they will deduct my 2 years by their own?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I'm going to lodge 189 visa as I have received the invite yesterday evening.
Can anyone please let me know what all is needed? Thank you


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi Sheema,
I am really sorry you made this mistake. but this is considered a grave one by DIBP.
you can find numerous threads on the forum for people whose VISA application was rejected due to this.
if you have not submitted the VISA fees till now I would really advise you to stop now and don't go ahead with your application if you overclaimed points.

other seniors on this forum can provide further inputs and tell that I am saying correct.

while lodging EOI there is option to select occupation as relavant or not.

in the drop down you need to select as NO for non relevant and YES for relevant.


Also ACS letter would mention something like 

*The following employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.*

This means I have to select my relevant experience starting from December 2009 as they considered my experience after NOv 2009



sheema said:


> That means application and eoi points should be same. We did something wrong in Eoi. Is tgere any option in Eoi, i didnt see thats why i list down all my 6 years experience, they didnt ask to list down acs selected experience and in acs tgey didnt mention which 2 years deducted..first two years???like first job is from june 2008 to dec 2011 and these dates mention in experience letter so when i give this exp letter as an evidence they will deduct my 2 years by their own?


----------



## Ricks1990

binu26 said:


> Guys I just got my grant. I called them and lady asked if I submitted the requested documents. When I said I did, she said she will have a look. Half an hour lafter got the email.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum you guys have been really helpful, better than any agent. Wish you all a speedy grant.


Hearty congratulations... wish you all the best for your future...!!!


----------



## cooldude555

sribha said:


> As you and Sunil, suggested I have imported my application. As suspected, the status is "Information requested" and it also says submit the documents as requested in our correspondence.
> 
> Another update from my account what I got is, "Medical Finalized. No Action Required"
> 
> Staff who is handling my case in agent's office will be in tomorrow and will call CO to get update. In case, if no update is received tomorrow, I will forward her the link Sunil sent to me providing details about "Request Complete". Since, agent is handling my case, I dont want to upload PCCs on my own to immi account and click request complete.
> 
> If my case is sent for verification, will that reflect in my immi account?


Your agent probably is unaware of the enhancements that were introduced in April 2015.
No, DO NOT make any changes to your application without your agents consent. Bring this up to your agent and he will take care of it. But make sure its being taken care of.

No, your IMMI account will not reflect if your file is subjected to external verification.


----------



## Telldell

binu26 said:


> Guys I just got my grant. I called them and lady asked if I submitted the requested documents. When I said I did, she said she will have a look. Half an hour lafter got the email.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum you guys have been really helpful, better than any agent. Wish you all a speedy grant.



Congrats

When did you submit the requested documents, because Last monday I have uploaded all docs requested by CO but it is been a week NO Grant, Is it okay to call, because my Agent told me not to call.


----------



## sribha

cooldude555 said:


> Your agent probably is unaware of the enhancements that were introduced in April 2015.
> No, DO NOT make any changes to your application without your agents consent. Bring this up to your agent and he will take care of it. But make sure its being taken care of.
> 
> No, your IMMI account will not reflect if your file is subjected to external verification.


Thank you. I will write to my agent.


----------



## gemini10

Thankyou suku n keeda. I will again submit an Eoi. When the Eoi result will come, in august or in september?
Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

cloudsec said:


> I checked on Vevo and it does say initial entry before date and Visa for 5 years (the permanent residency to start with)
> 
> Very happy. Thank you Keeda, Ramesh and all who helped me.


I am happy for you mate. Congratulations.


----------



## KeeDa

sheema said:


> And one more question keeda, m sorry but i have to lodge it as soon as possible.
> After completing my eoi they showed me that 70 points we claimed and they didnt deduct our 2 years experience that acs did it but now while lodging visa if i choose acs result(4 years experience) then obviously points eill be 65 now so my question is that everybody application points differ from their eoi points?
> Thanks


The system does not automatically deduct 2 years. You have to specify that 2 years of your work experience is not relevant by choosing the Yes/ No option when filing EOI.

This is a clear case of overclaiming points. You got yourself a top place in the queue and got invited with 70 points. Maybe you still would get invited if you had claimed 65 points, but still, is an overclaim. I don't know what will happen if you proceed with the visa application. Maybe, they will accept this as a mistake and with your written permission, scale your points down and proceed with the visa application. Maybe not. I cannot say for sure. You should see an expert MARA agent and seek his guidance, or don't lodge the visa with this invite and let it expire. File a new EOI with correct 65 points and when it is invited, use that invitation for the visa.


----------



## KeeDa

Samaug2015 said:


> Thanks KeeDa.  I will go through them.
> 
> To add my spouse into the application, is it must to have the spouse name in passport or marriage certificate is enough?


Spouse name in the passport is not a requirement from DIBP, but more of a nuisance thing for getting the Indian PCC from certain PSKs. Before issuing the PCC, they might ask for spouse names to be endorsed (requires new passports to be issued). Not all PSKs might ask for this, and even if they do, you can try and convince them otherwise and still get the PCC. A few weeks ago, my wife successfully got her PCC- told them that changing the passport is not an option at this stage as it has been used to apply for a certain visa, and told them that she will get this done later. She got her PCC on the same day.

As far as DIBP (visa application) is concerned, your marriage certificate is enough.


----------



## KeeDa

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm going to lodge 189 visa as I have received the invite yesterday evening.
> Can anyone please let me know what all is needed? Thank you


Money, and:



KeeDa said:


> Fourth post from this thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/455506-documents-required-after-eoi.html*


----------



## KeeDa

selfmadeimmigrant said:


> I got an ITA this morning, My wife has a Bachelors Degree but we lost all her documents in transit so she sat for IELTS to demonstrate Functional English. While filling the forms online they are asking for my wifes educational history and employment history. Even though i said i am not claiming points for her. I am concerned that if i put her educational history they may ask me for evidence of this at a later date.
> 
> I would much rather not include it as she already has functional english through IELTS and i am not claiming any points for her. But if i dont put it will that be wrong also ?


Yes, it would be wrong to hide facts. Apply for duplicate transcripts and certificates and hopefully they get issued in about 2 to 3 months from now? You yourself can delay the visa lodgement by another 60 days (by paying just a day or two before the invitation expires). It would be about 1.5 to 2 months after visa lodgement until a CO is allocated to your application. They may or may not ask for those documents, but if they do, they will provide you with additional 28 days to respond. I suggest you try and get those documents from the school/ university in this time frame.


----------



## binu26

Telldell said:


> Congrats
> 
> When did you submit the requested documents, because Last monday I have uploaded all docs requested by CO but it is been a week NO Grant, Is it okay to call, because my Agent told me not to call.


I submitted my documents on 22nd and called last Thursday and asked if they had received the documents. The guy said he can't confirm and I should wait. But I called again today as I crossed the 3 month mark. 

You can wait 7-10 days before calling.although I think if you lodge through an agent it's better if they call.


----------



## KeeDa

sheema said:


> Thankyou suku n keeda. I will again submit an Eoi. When the Eoi result will come, in august or in september?
> Thanks


August is done and closed. It is only in September when you can expect an invite with 65 points. What is your occupation code?


----------



## KeeDa

Telldell said:


> Congrats
> 
> When did you submit the requested documents, because Last monday I have uploaded all docs requested by CO but it is been a week NO Grant, Is it okay to call, because my Agent told me not to call.


Did you click the "Request Complete" button after uploading the requested documents? If yes, then I suggest give them a week or two to come back to your case, and if nothing moves, then give them a call.


----------



## Samaug2015

Thanks KeeDa. It really helps. I'll go ahead with the PCC via online.



KeeDa said:


> Spouse name in the passport is not a requirement from DIBP, but more of a nuisance thing for getting the Indian PCC from certain PSKs. Before issuing the PCC, they might ask for spouse names to be endorsed (requires new passports to be issued). Not all PSKs might ask for this, and even if they do, you can try and convince them otherwise and still get the PCC. A few weeks ago, my wife successfully got her PCC- told them that changing the passport is not an option at this stage as it has been used to apply for a certain visa, and told them that she will get this done later. She got her PCC on the same day.
> 
> As far as DIBP (visa application) is concerned, your marriage certificate is enough.


----------



## gemini10

KeeDa said:


> August is done and closed. It is only in September when you can expect an invite with 65 points. What is your occupation code?


Thankyou.
Its 263111


----------



## cloudsec

KeeDa said:


> I am happy for you mate. Congratulations.


Thanks a lot Keeda! I owe you a beer once / if we meet there!


----------



## smartclick.lalit

Hi heartbreaker,
buddy while going through blog, i noticed ur signature, you don't need to wait for co letter for singapore pcc, just attach application acknowledgement page and fee receipt you received after lodging application.
It will suffice, i got the same already.

Thx




heartbreaker9099 said:


> So I have been promoted from 'Engineer Australia Processing- Time frame' to 'EOI Submitted Club' and now on to '189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang'. Sad thing for me direct grant is nowhere possible


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi Guys,

I am back, after the previous 189/190 thread was closed I think this is the new one with a lot of participation, right? 

Hello Gaurav,

This is the link you can follow for all the documentation that is required. Feel free to ask more questions.

Follow this link for over all information about 189 visa.
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

Cheers!

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist



gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm going to lodge 189 visa as I have received the invite yesterday evening.
> Can anyone please let me know what all is needed? Thank you


----------



## kamy58

There is a question in Form 80

Are you applying for Temporary Visa. I am applying for 190, I believe I would have to select "No" because 190 is not a temporary Visa


----------



## athar.dcsian

kamy58 said:


> There is a question in Form 80
> 
> Are you applying for Temporary Visa. I am applying for 190, I believe I would have to select "No" because 190 is not a temporary Visa


Yes 190 is for sure permanent visa. Select No


----------



## kewlguitarist

I asked somewhere else but just to make doubly sure. I've applied and I'm not claiming any employment points whatsoever. Do I still need to upload CV and wage slips? Also I've uploaded Skill Assessment, Passport, Degree Testimur and Transcript, Medical, Police Certificate, IELTS. Anything else I should do? I've filled in Form 80. Should I wait for them to ask or just upload?


----------



## MM1108

I have few question:
(1) Is it mandatory to have color photostat for each document or clear black & white copies are also fine while lodging VISA application?

(2) do we need to upload all salary slips? I read that few month's salary slips are also fine. I am planning to upload one salary slips from each quarter. Is fine or preferably one should upload all salary slips?

(3) in my wife's master degree certificate, her surname is also mentioned but it not present in all other mark sheets. Is it fine to use that degree certification OR should I go to university to make correction and then upload?

(4) Is it fine to issue functional level English skill letter from collage (for spouse) and not from University>


----------



## prasvik86

Hi All,

I got the invite and then keyed in all personal details etc. I took me to a place where it said Submit application. Does the payment screen come after all this? I want to confirm this before i submit. Also can anyone help me with the next steps please?


----------



## kewlguitarist

prasvik86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the invite and then keyed in all personal details etc. I took me to a place where it said Submit application. Does the payment screen come after all this? I want to confirm this before i submit. Also can anyone help me with the next steps please?


Yeah, it's after the submit application stage.


----------



## athar.dcsian

prasvik86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the invite and then keyed in all personal details etc. I took me to a place where it said Submit application. Does the payment screen come after all this? I want to confirm this before i submit. Also can anyone help me with the next steps please?


Yes next step is for payment. Once done, then you will be uploading the document.


----------



## Telldell

KeeDa said:


> Did you click the "Request Complete" button after uploading the requested documents? If yes, then I suggest give them a week or two to come back to your case, and if nothing moves, then give them a call.


Yes, I did hit the Request Complete button, submitted docs on 24th


----------



## vijendra

kewlguitarist said:


> I asked somewhere else but just to make doubly sure. I've applied and I'm not claiming any employment points whatsoever. Do I still need to upload CV and wage slips? Also I've uploaded Skill Assessment, Passport, Degree Testimur and Transcript, Medical, Police Certificate, IELTS. Anything else I should do? I've filled in Form 80. Should I wait for them to ask or just upload?


Wait for the CO. I am quite sure the CO will not ask for work documents if you are not claiming points and form 80 if you have not travelled out of your country


----------



## VK_OZ

Hi guys,
Is it mandatory to upload Birth certificate while lodging the visa?/
Because my birth certificate is in native language and without my name on it.
And its gonna take a long time to get it in english and add my name it it.
So my school leaving cert, passport or Aadhar card is enough for the proof of birth ?

Thanks,
VK


----------



## KeeDa

Telldell said:


> Yes, I did hit the Request Complete button, submitted docs on 24th


Give them a call early in the morning.


----------



## hasibravo

Subclass 189 - Queries before application lodge after EOI

Dear All,
I have successfully put up EOI on 30th July 2015 and waiting for the outcome. Meanwhile, I am focusing arrange the documents for visa application lodge but I am facing following issue.

1- Should I submit the true copy of those documents which are not in English, along with the certified translation?

2- Should I submit character certificate along with visa application or provide on demand?

3- On which name job evidence certificate to be issued?

4- Documents checklist required for VISA application lodge for pre requisit.

Please reply positive and resolve my issues.

Thanks


----------



## zaz121

hi binu, you applied for 189 visa accountant in april with 65 pts? when did you get invited to apply?


----------



## Kelschiao

Hi everyone, I know someone else has asked this question before, but I can't find the thread anymore...

I just noticed that I have uploaded a wrong document and I know that it is not possible to delete it from the application  

I guess the only solution is to wait for a CO to be assigned, and then explain the incorrect document? 

------------------------------------
EOI Submitted: 25 May 2015
Invited: 9 July 2015
189 Lodged: 30 July 2015
CO Contact: waiting
Grant: waiting


----------



## keerat565

Hello all

I have a query on PCC. 
I am from India and currently in UK. So does it mean i have to get PCC from Indian high commission using online service. Also would I need to get PCC from British government/police dept?

Thanks


----------



## momentum

Hello All-

Someone here who applied visa without providing birth certificate as a proof of age, instead used other forms such as passport, national identity card or the educational certificates as proof? Did it work?

@keeda, if you can please provide your insight on this.


----------



## oz_knightrider

athar.dcsian said:


> Yes next step is for payment. Once done, then you will be uploading the document.


If we havent done the medicals and lodged the visa do we have to wait for the CO to ask or we can do it


----------



## fzrashid

Hey everyone! Got the invite yesterday (3/08/15) and lodged my application right then and there. Going with the trend what's the general rule of thumb for CO allocation time?

And does the CO allocation have anything to do with points? Or is it first come first serve?


----------



## debdut

momentum said:


> Hello All-
> 
> Someone here who applied visa without providing birth certificate as a proof of age, instead used other forms such as passport, national identity card or the educational certificates as proof? Did it work?
> 
> @keeda, if you can please provide your insight on this.


Hi, 
You can use your passport for this purpose as I used in my case.


Regards
Debdut


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

oz_knightrider said:


> If we havent done the medicals and lodged the visa do we have to wait for the CO to ask or we can do it


You can do medicals anytime you want without waiting for CO to ask


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

fzrashid said:


> Hey everyone! Got the invite yesterday (3/08/15) and lodged my application right then and there. Going with the trend what's the general rule of thumb for CO allocation time?
> 
> And does the CO allocation have anything to do with points? Or is it first come first serve?



CO allocation takes place after 50-55 days and it has nothing to do with points
It is based on visa lodge date


----------



## Srilatha

Anyone from Hyderabad applied for visa and done with PCC and Medicals?


----------



## MM1108

Friends, in case there is any WhatsApp group for visa application, please pm me the number.
I remember some one was mentioning it 2ndAug night but that post is untraceable now.


----------



## ashima25

Hi Seniors, 

I have lodged 189 visa today with most of the required documents. Can someone please guide me on how to apply for medical test and police check before CO is assigned. 

Regards.


----------



## Kariznin

Hi Guys! 

I'll be lodging my visa application today. So, was looking for more efficient methods to pay. 

Anyone who has recently submitted the fees, what options you used? 

Only options I could think of are:

1. Pay by credit card? 
2. Get currency/ forex card from different banks, if this option was used which bank you opted and why? 

Please provide your inputs on this.


----------



## KeeDa

momentum said:


> Hello All-
> 
> Someone here who applied visa without providing birth certificate as a proof of age, instead used other forms such as passport, national identity card or the educational certificates as proof? Did it work?
> 
> @keeda, if you can please provide your insight on this.


Just the passport itself has worked for many earlier. I myself am using the passport for both me and my wife. My case isn't finalized yet though. Maybe someone here who already has been granted the visa can confirm again.


----------



## KeeDa

Kariznin said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'll be lodging my visa application today. So, was looking for more efficient methods to pay.
> 
> Anyone who has recently submitted the fees, what options you used?
> 
> Only options I could think of are:
> 
> 1. Pay by credit card?
> 2. Get currency/ forex card from different banks, if this option was used which bank you opted and why?
> 
> Please provide your inputs on this.


Here you go:



Jeeten#80 said:


> I have arranged the most economical option first:
> 
> 1 - Australian Credit Card
> 2 - Travel / Currency Card
> 3 - Indian Credit Card
> 
> *** AUD amount would be same plus some surcharge.
> 
> 
> The only difference would the exchange rates in following scenarios:
> 
> * buying Travel / Currency Card OR
> * paying the VISA fees by Indian Credit Card
> 
> 
> THE difference might be around INR 15,000/-.


Edit: I myself used ICICI Bank AUD Travel Card.


----------



## ashima25

Hi Seniors, 

I have lodged 189 visa today with most of the required documents. Can someone please guide me on how to apply for medical test(how to generate HAP ID after lodging visa) and police check before CO is assigned. 

Regards.


----------



## KeeDa

ashima25 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa today with most of the required documents. Can someone please guide me on how to apply for medical test and police check before CO is assigned.
> 
> Regards.


Get an appointment for your nearest PSK for the PCC. Apply online at Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India
If your passport address is same as your current residence address, then just the passport is sufficient. If not, then carry address proof- rental agreement and a utility bill. Additionally, even if they do not mention it, carry these:

- Marriage certificate
- Visa invitation letter
- Visa fees paid receipt
- Hand-written application requesting the PCC (my wife was asked for this)
- Copy of partners passport
- Documents checklist from border.gov.au site (snapshot of the character requirements section). 

For medicals, click the "Get Health Details" button under each applicant. Then click the "Organize Health" link that appears (opens a popup form). Fill up that form, Save, and Submit, and you will be presented with the referral letter which has a HAP ID. Carry a printout of this letter (for all applicants their own letters) to the medical center. I am not sure what else to take with you, but do ask them when you call them for the appointment.


----------



## ashima25

KeeDa said:


> Get an appointment for your nearest PSK for the PCC. Apply online at Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India
> If your passport address is same as your current residence address, then just the passport is sufficient. If not, then carry address proof- rental agreement and a utility bill. Additionally, even if they do not mention it, carry these:
> 
> - Marriage certificate
> - Visa invitation letter
> - Visa fees paid receipt
> - Hand-written application requesting the PCC (my wife was asked for this)
> - Copy of partners passport
> - Documents checklist from border.gov.au site (snapshot of the character requirements section).
> 
> For medicals, click the "Get Health Details" button under each applicant. Then click the "Organize Health" link that appears (opens a popup form). Fill up that form, Save, and Submit, and you will be presented with the referral letter which has a HAP ID. Carry a printout of this letter (for all applicants their own letters) to the medical center. I am not sure what else to take with you, but do ask them when you call them for the appointment.


Thanks mate, you are champion


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi,
PCC you can directly go to PSK and apply for the indian PCC. you don't need anything from the site.

for medicals you can see an option on the documents upload page "arrange health " or something like that
you need to click on that option.
when u click it will bring up some questions where u need to answer as per your health and any problems in health.
once u do and click submit a HAP ID will be generated for you .
click on print reference letter and this letter you need to take while going to the health checkup.
you need to call the panel clinics in your city and take appointment before going there.
they will ask you the HAP ID for you and your dependent if any and you ar egood to go.
clinic should upload your results . you don't need to do anything

and yes you can do both PCC and health before CO is assigned.



ashima25 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa today with most of the required documents. Can someone please guide me on how to apply for medical test(how to generate HAP ID after lodging visa) and police check before CO is assigned.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## aown1982

Hi,

i did call today and the lady said everything seems to be fine (employment verification was done on 23 july), 30 mins later i received an email stating that there are some outstanding checks that needs to be completed before the application is progressed :confused2: Don't have any other option but to wait and not sure what kind of checks are pending, no timeline was given..i am thinking to apply for canada as well :juggle:


----------



## Telldell

Srilatha said:


> Anyone from Hyderabad applied for visa and done with PCC and Medicals?


Yes, I am from hyderabad and done with PCC and Medicals


----------



## sribha

momentum said:


> Hello All-
> 
> Someone here who applied visa without providing birth certificate as a proof of age, instead used other forms such as passport, national identity card or the educational certificates as proof? Did it work?
> 
> @keeda, if you can please provide your insight on this.


I have submitted our passports and marriage certificates for our birth date proof. It looks like CO has accepted it, as we were asked to provide only PCCs. I have submitted my application and front loaded all the documents on May 20th.

As per my agent, submit any two documents showing your birth date and parents name.


----------



## andrew64

*Software engineer assessed by EA*

Hi guys , one of my friend who has mechanical engineering degree working as Software engineer . Since his university listed in Washington accord he doesn't need to write CDR. Can he just using the degree apply for EA under code for mechanical engineer and get the 15 points for degree , he is not going to claim for work experience since he has enough points from English . Anyone has done this ? but in resume he needs to mention as software engineer will it affect the assessment .


----------



## SenthilKumarK

momentum said:


> Hello All-
> 
> Someone here who applied visa without providing birth certificate as a proof of age, instead used other forms such as passport, national identity card or the educational certificates as proof? Did it work?
> 
> @keeda, if you can please provide your insight on this.


Yes, you can use your 10th mark sheet as proof for your age. I have also used my 10th and 12th mark sheet for age proof.


----------



## sribha

I did try to reach my CO located in Brisbane GSM on +61731367000 many times.

After the voice message, it says no is busy? Message also says send mail to [email protected]....

Am I dialing a wrong no. or dialing Adelaid GSM no.?


----------



## Telldell

Hi Guys

Finally got my Grant Lodged date 23rd may...Grant date 4th August

Thank you all for your quiick reply...lane:


----------



## Kelschiao

Telldell said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Finally got my Grant Lodged date 23rd may...Grant date 4th August
> 
> Thank you all for your quiick reply...lane:


Congratulations! 

Just wondering, were you contacted by your CO?


----------



## sribha

Telldell said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Finally got my Grant Lodged date 23rd may...Grant date 4th August
> 
> Thank you all for your quiick reply...lane:


Many Many Congratulations TellDell. All the very best for your new ventures.


----------



## mandy2137

Telldell said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Finally got my Grant Lodged date 23rd may...Grant date 4th August
> 
> Thank you all for your quiick reply...lane:


Congratulations Telldell...

All the best for future endeavors.


----------



## ketanp89

Telldell said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Finally got my Grant Lodged date 23rd may...Grant date 4th August
> 
> Thank you all for your quiick reply...lane:



Congrats. Can you please share your time line


----------



## Telldell

Kelschiao said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Just wondering, were you contacted by your CO?


Yes, Co contacted for Form 80 and 1221 last monday uploaded, today called and she sent GRANT in 1 minute


----------



## saz82

Congrats bro



Telldell said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Finally got my Grant Lodged date 23rd may...Grant date 4th August
> 
> Thank you all for your quiick reply...lane:


----------



## Kelschiao

Telldell said:


> Yes, Co contacted for Form 80 and 1221 last monday uploaded, today called and she sent GRANT in 1 minute


wow, that is speedy  

Did you also get around 10 months to relocate there?


----------



## sribha

Telldell said:


> Yes, Co contacted for Form 80 and 1221 last monday uploaded, today called and she sent GRANT in 1 minute


Hi Telldell,

On which no you contacted CO? My call to +61731367000 are not successful. My CO is in GSM Brisbane.

I lodged on May 20th, submitted my last PCC on 28th July.


----------



## Kariznin

KeeDa said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Edit: I myself used ICICI Bank AUD Travel Card.


Thanks KeeDa! 

If in case, I ask someone in Australia to pay on my behalf through their credit card then also I need to transfer to their account in Australia then too I think charges for transfer would be equivalent to Forex card here? What's your opinion on this? 

BTW.. What rate ICICI charged you the travel card?


----------



## sribha

sribha said:


> Thank you. I will write to my agent.


I sent the link explaining the immi account enhancements to my agent and she must have acted based on that. Now the status is "Assessment in Progress".

Agent and I (+61 731367000 Brisbane) tried calling CO, our attempts to reach CO were unsuccessful. Agent has sent an email to CO asking if there is any update.

Thanks for your (Cooldude, Sunil) suggestions.


----------



## qimtiaz

Telldell said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Finally got my Grant Lodged date 23rd may...Grant date 4th August
> 
> Thank you all for your quiick reply...lane:


Many Congratulations Dear.... Really great news for today as no grant news were coming... Best of luck for remaining process.....


----------



## dineshngct

Hi Friends,

Finally received the Grant letter for me, my wife and Son. its a direct grant. (called twice to check the status on July 14, July 28).

So Happy to see that mail. Would like to thank each one of you. 

Applied by myself and this forum has helped me in each and every step, without your support I could have not done it. 

Thanks & All the best to all... Looking forward to the next steps...


----------



## Telldell

Kelschiao said:


> wow, that is speedy
> 
> Did you also get around 10 months to relocate there?


First entry before 6th June


----------



## sribha

dineshngct said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally received the Grant letter for me, my wife and Son. its a direct grant. (called twice to check the status on July 14, July 28).
> 
> So Happy to see that mail. Would like to thank each one of you.
> 
> Applied by myself and this forum has helped me in each and every step, without your support I could have not done it.
> 
> Thanks & All the best to all... Looking forward to the next steps...


Congratulations my friend.


----------



## dineshngct

Thanks Sribha,

My best wishes to you. Soon you will get the grant...



sribha said:


> Congratulations my friend.


----------



## momentum

debdut said:


> Hi,
> You can use your passport for this purpose as I used in my case.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Debdut


So only the passport worked? Did the CO not ask for Birth Certificates? In my case, I have birth certificates for my kids but not for me and my wife


----------



## pareshprince

Hi.. guys

i have one query.. please give your suggestion.

if i pay visa fees and then i will upload document after one or two weeks, then it is affect to visa process time.

because i have no income tax return of last two years so i plan to pay visa fees and upload some document. and remaining document upload later.


----------



## ketanp89

pareshprince said:


> Hi.. guys
> 
> i have one query.. please give your suggestion.
> 
> if i pay visa fees and then i will upload document after one or two weeks, then it is affect to visa process time.
> 
> because i have no income tax return of last two years so i plan to pay visa fees and upload some document. and remaining document upload later.


No it will not affect visa processing time.


----------



## pareshprince

means they consider my visa application date is visa fees date?



ketanp89 said:


> No it will not affect visa processing time.


----------



## ketanp89

pareshprince said:


> means they consider my visa application date is visa fees date?



yes the day you pay your visa fees is considered as visa lodged date.


----------



## pareshprince

Thanks a lot Ketan for your prompt reply..


ketanp89 said:


> yes the day you pay your visa fees is considered as visa lodged date.


----------



## Ricks1990

Telldell said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Finally got my Grant Lodged date 23rd may...Grant date 4th August
> 
> Thank you all for your quiick reply...lane:


*Hearty congratulations... wish you all the best for your future...!!!*


----------



## Ricks1990

dineshngct said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally received the Grant letter for me, my wife and Son. its a direct grant. (called twice to check the status on July 14, July 28).
> 
> So Happy to see that mail. Would like to thank each one of you.
> 
> Applied by myself and this forum has helped me in each and every step, without your support I could have not done it.
> 
> Thanks & All the best to all... Looking forward to the next steps...


*Hearty congratulations Dinesh... wish you all the best for your future...!!!*


----------



## sach2k2

Guys,
Today I called DIBP and got grant letter within an hour.
First time when I called, lady picked up a call and told that I need to submit form 1221 and call has been disconnected immediately. I have to call again which took around 1 hr to connect (I think it was around 11:30 AM IST). This time same lady picked up and she told same thing as I have to submit form 1221 for me and spouse. I mentioned that I haven't got any request for same and she told that she will send an email for same. I was waiting for email for request of form 1221 but it was surprise and I got direct grant email.
Thanks to this forum and guys who are putting lot of efforts to help everyone. Special thanks to God.


----------



## KeeDa

Telldell said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Finally got my Grant Lodged date 23rd may...Grant date 4th August
> 
> Thank you all for your quiick reply...lane:


Congrats. Did you call?


----------



## Srilatha

Telldell said:


> Yes, I am from hyderabad and done with PCC and Medicals


Where you have done medicals in hyderabad?


----------



## KeeDa

Kariznin said:


> Thanks KeeDa!
> 
> If in case, I ask someone in Australia to pay on my behalf through their credit card then also I need to transfer to their account in Australia then too I think charges for transfer would be equivalent to Forex card here? What's your opinion on this?
> 
> BTW.. What rate ICICI charged you the travel card?


In that case, yes, it will be almost same as forex card. The idea was to find a friend in AU who might be looking at sending some savings of his back home. Ask him to pay for your visa fees and you repay his family in India based on the exchange rate on that day. Both benefit this way- he gets INR at a much better rate, gets credit, maybe gets some reward points for his card usage; and you benefit by getting a better exchange rate.

On the day I purchased the card, AUD rate on their display was 51.8 INR. I bargained and got 51.4. Note that their display rate is already a bit higher than the official rate on that day, so can't say how much it is these days, but from what I can tell, if it is 46.8 today, theirs should be around 47.5, and you should be able to negotiate it to 47.1.


----------



## Lord Raven

Things required show up as supporting documents, like medical is showing up in your immiaccount. If you did not claim work experience you don't need to upload the wage slips, bank statements, experience/reference letters. Might want to upload the CV, I am not sure. Check your immiaccount for details, no need to upload anything extra. Polio vaccination is not showing up and is still required for most of the countries, that is a must, you should upload it even when you are not asked for it by the system or CO. He will request it later on and your time would be wasted.

Similarly, if your wife is not claiming work experience then no need to upload her CV or any work she did or did not do.

I am talking about my experience, it may differ for others. Hope this helps!



kewlguitarist said:


> I asked somewhere else but just to make doubly sure. I've applied and I'm not claiming any employment points whatsoever. Do I still need to upload CV and wage slips? Also I've uploaded Skill Assessment, Passport, Degree Testimur and Transcript, Medical, Police Certificate, IELTS. Anything else I should do? I've filled in Form 80. Should I wait for them to ask or just upload?


----------



## Lord Raven

momentum said:


> Hello All-
> 
> Someone here who applied visa without providing birth certificate as a proof of age, instead used other forms such as passport, national identity card or the educational certificates as proof? Did it work?
> 
> @keeda, if you can please provide your insight on this.



I did, it worked. Use your passport biodata page as a proof. Or matriculation certificate.


----------



## Lord Raven

aown1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i did call today and the lady said everything seems to be fine (employment verification was done on 23 july), 30 mins later i received an email stating that there are some outstanding checks that needs to be completed before the application is progressed :confused2: Don't have any other option but to wait and not sure what kind of checks are pending, no timeline was given..i am thinking to apply for canada as well :juggle:


It depends upon a lot of things in an application, most like your police clearances take a lot of time if you are coming from high risk countries. Local Australian embassy does the checks. Be patient and if you have the funds, you should apply for other feasible options.


----------



## Ricks1990

sach2k2 said:


> Guys,
> Today I called DIBP and got grant letter within an hour.
> First time when I called, lady picked up a call and told that I need to submit form 1221 and call has been disconnected immediately. I have to call again which took around 1 hr to connect (I think it was around 11:30 AM IST). This time same lady picked up and she told same thing as I have to submit form 1221 for me and spouse. I mentioned that I haven't got any request for same and she told that she will send an email for same. I was waiting for email for request of form 1221 but it was surprise and I got direct grant email.
> Thanks to this forum and guys who are putting lot of efforts to help everyone. Special thanks to God.


*Hearty congratulations... wish you all the best for the future...!!!*


----------



## sribha

sach2k2 said:


> Guys,
> Today I called DIBP and got grant letter within an hour.
> First time when I called, lady picked up a call and told that I need to submit form 1221 and call has been disconnected immediately. I have to call again which took around 1 hr to connect (I think it was around 11:30 AM IST). This time same lady picked up and she told same thing as I have to submit form 1221 for me and spouse. I mentioned that I haven't got any request for same and she told that she will send an email for same. I was waiting for email for request of form 1221 but it was surprise and I got direct grant email.
> Thanks to this forum and guys who are putting lot of efforts to help everyone. Special thanks to God.


Congratulations mate!


----------



## binu26

zaz121 said:


> hi binu, you applied for 189 visa accountant in april with 65 pts? when did you get invited to apply?


Hi I lodged Eli for 489 fs on 9th and got invited the same night which was 10 th April round.


----------



## binu26

momentum said:


> Hello All-
> 
> Someone here who applied visa without providing birth certificate as a proof of age, instead used other forms such as passport, national identity card or the educational certificates as proof? Did it work?
> 
> @keeda, if you can please provide your insight on this.


Hi momentum I did not submit birth certificate as my name was a bit different on it. I submitted passport n baptism certificate to prove age and relation To my sponsor. You can also submit 10 th Mark sheet


----------



## mandy2137

Lord Raven said:


> It depends upon a lot of things in an application, most like your police clearances take a lot of time if you are coming from high risk countries. Local Australian embassy does the checks. Be patient and if you have the funds, you should apply for other feasible options.


Hi Lord, 

Hope you doing good!!

I am having a question about work experience points claiming. I have 4.5 years exp (2.5 years after ACS report), I am not claiming work points, can we leave work experience column in EOI? or I have to fill information about 2.5 years.

thanks


----------



## DesiBabu

Dear All,

I submitted my 189 Visa application today ,basedon 3rd August invitation with 70points.Any idea how long they take to assign CO nowadays.

I am peding with my US PCC and health checkup.My kid has his regularhealth checkup done in US,do we still need his check up done?

Thanks!


----------



## Lord Raven

Hello Mandy,

Thanks, I am good and hope the same for you too.

Well, whatever you claim points for in EOI, you'll have to defend/prove it in the visa application. If you claim 30 points for age and are unable to prove it, then you might lose the visa application since your new points might fall short of the 60 point threshold. 

Let's say, you have 60 points without experience then you can just leave work area unfilled. However, it is better to add work experience if it is giving you points to be on the safer side. I have seen people drop work experience and add the state sponsorship for 5 points, which might take a lot of time to get a grant depending upon the state rules/requirements.

In my experience, even if you're not claiming points for work, the CO still might ask you for your CV during visa grant process for a better insight into your previous life.

Hope this helps.



mandy2137 said:


> Hi Lord,
> 
> Hope you doing good!!
> 
> I am having a question about work experience points claiming. I have 4.5 years exp (2.5 years after ACS report), I am not claiming work points, can we leave work experience column in EOI? or I have to fill information about 2.5 years.
> 
> thanks


----------



## mandy2137

Lord Raven said:


> Hello Mandy,
> 
> Thanks, I am good and hope the same for you too.
> 
> Well, whatever you claim points for in EOI, you'll have to defend/prove it in the visa application. If you claim 30 points for age and are unable to prove it, then you might lose the visa application since your new points might fall short of the 60 point threshold.
> 
> Let's say, you have 60 points without experience then you can just leave work area unfilled. However, it is better to add work experience if it is giving you points to be on the safer side. I have seen people drop work experience and add the state sponsorship for 5 points, which might take a lot of time to get a grant depending upon the state rules/requirements.
> 
> In my experience, even if you're not claiming points for work, the CO still might ask you for your CV during visa grant process for a better insight into your previous life.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks Lord,

Appreciate your comments, actually I have left the company after 4 months of acs result. So I will not be able to do claims points of work. What I can do that I will fill info about rest of the years ( 2.5 years) as I can't claim points for these years so I would have not to upload any doc of work. Is it OK?


----------



## mandy2137

saurav_dada said:


> Pls tell if we could keep two PR at the same time . For instance I have Canada PR . and wish to apply for Australia PR . Is it possible to apply for Australia PR now ??


 Ofcourse ..you can


----------



## Lord Raven

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks Lord,
> 
> Appreciate your comments, actually I have left the company after 4 months of acs result. So I will not be able to do claims points of work. What I can do that I will fill info about rest of the years ( 2.5 years) as I can't claim points for these years so I would have not to upload any doc of work. Is it OK?



Welcome mandy,


EOI submission is an automated process, just don't claim points that you will not be able to justify. You can claim 30 points for age, 15 for IELTS but you need to provide evidence like birth certificate and IELTS TRF. The website will give you the points in the automatic process. 

I think it is alright, you can claim 2.5 years but you cannot change it if you fall short of points due to some reason in the future (Age, IELTS, State Sponsorship). What I do not understand is, you can still claim 5 points for 3 years and you are hesitating in doing so. Is there a problem with that? More points will put you into a faster queue of visa grant.

Regards
LR


----------



## sach2k2

Ricks1990 said:


> *Hearty congratulations... wish you all the best for the future...!!!*


Thanks Ricks. Hoping a same news soon from your side.


----------



## mandy2137

Lord Raven said:


> Welcome mandy,
> 
> 
> EOI submission is an automated process, just don't claim points that you will not be able to justify. You can claim 30 points for age, 15 for IELTS but you need to provide evidence like birth certificate and IELTS TRF. The website will give you the points in the automatic process.
> 
> I think it is alright, you can claim 2.5 years but you cannot change it if you fall short of points due to some reason in the future (Age, IELTS, State Sponsorship). What I do not understand is, you can still claim 5 points for 3 years and you are hesitating in doing so. Is there a problem with that? More points will put you into a faster queue of visa grant.
> 
> Regards
> LR


No problem with this mate, I think we can claim 20 points for IELTS. I am about to give PTE and hope to get 20 points through it so I will have 65 points without work points. That's why I am leaving this section, no other reason


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I just lodged my 189 Visa application.
I see Birth Certificate as one of the required documents.
What else we can submit if Birth Certificate isn't there?

Thank you.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Also, I have received this email 
*"Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 04 Aug 2015 as you have lodged a visa application"* from SKILLSELECT.

This is normal/usual? Might be a silly question.


----------



## Lord Raven

You can use several other documents in place of a birth certificate, refer to the options given in the immiaccount. You can use passport biodata page, your 10th grade certificate can be used as well.



gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just lodged my 189 Visa application.
> I see Birth Certificate as one of the required documents.
> What else we can submit if Birth Certificate isn't there?
> 
> Thank you.


This is normal, after you are logged into the immiaccount, the skillselect is disabled. You can make another account for new EOI submission if required.



gaurav.kushan said:


> Also, I have received this email
> *"Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 04 Aug 2015 as you have lodged a visa application"* from SKILLSELECT.
> 
> This is normal/usual? Might be a silly question.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Lord Raven said:


> You can use several other documents in place of a birth certificate, refer to the options given in the immiaccount. You can use passport biodata page, your 10th grade certificate can be used as well.
> 
> 
> 
> This is normal, after you are logged into the immiaccount, the skillselect is disabled. You can make another account for new EOI submission if required.


Thanks for the reply/information.


----------



## cooldude555

Srilatha said:


> Anyone from Hyderabad applied for visa and done with PCC and Medicals?


Yes, am done with the PCC but not done with the medicals yet since am yet to lodge the application. Planning to do this in couple of days.

All the best.


----------



## cooldude555

ashima25 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa today with most of the required documents. Can someone please guide me on how to apply for medical test and police check before CO is assigned.
> 
> Regards.


Log on to Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India and book a slot for PCC.
Let me know in case you need any further information.


----------



## keerat565

Hi

Need an advice on when to go for PCC. I have received the invite and currently in the process of getting all the documents. I will lodge the visa process in 2-3 days. Should I wait for CO to ask for PCC or shall I proceed with my PCC. I am currently in UK so need to get PCC done from Indian High commission as well as British Police.
Thanks


----------



## mdesilva

Hi All,

Is it necessary to mention the date certified when the documents get certified ?


----------



## Lord Raven

Yes you can proceed right away, no need to wait for CO. PCC is valid for 1 years so you can upload whenever it is needed.

PCC takes a lot of time therefore it is a good idea to do this before hand. I did my PCC before the EOI, and CO allocation.

Hope this helps!



keerat565 said:


> Hi
> 
> Need an advice on when to go for PCC. I have received the invite and currently in the process of getting all the documents. I will lodge the visa process in 2-3 days. Should I wait for CO to ask for PCC or shall I proceed with my PCC. I am currently in UK so need to get PCC done from Indian High commission as well as British Police.
> Thanks


----------



## Lord Raven

Yes, read the process of attestation in the attached image.



mdesilva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it necessary to mention the date certified when the documents get certified ?


----------



## ambition_vik

Dear all,

My previous was cancelled because I applied for new passport with new address and spouse name.
I am filling up form 80 now and stuck with one question

Q. Have you ever had any previous passports or travel documents?

1. Expired
2. Lost/Stolen 
3. Others

Please help which option to select from above?
If I select as "Other" then what should I write in "Specify" box?

Please help


----------



## cooldude555

keerat565 said:


> Hi
> 
> Need an advice on when to go for PCC. I have received the invite and currently in the process of getting all the documents. I will lodge the visa process in 2-3 days. Should I wait for CO to ask for PCC or shall I proceed with my PCC. I am currently in UK so need to get PCC done from Indian High commission as well as British Police.
> Thanks


Hi,

It depends on how soon you want to relocate to Australia.
If you want to delay your IED, apply for your PCC just before the CO is allocated to make sure you have it handy before the CO requests.

If you want to move to Aus immediately, get your PCC done right now and front load all the documents so that you can get a direct grant (if you are lucky enough, which I think you are  )

All the best.


----------



## Kariznin

KeeDa said:


> In that case, yes, it will be almost same as forex card. The idea was to find a friend in AU who might be looking at sending some savings of his back home. Ask him to pay for your visa fees and you repay his family in India based on the exchange rate on that day. Both benefit this way- he gets INR at a much better rate, gets credit, maybe gets some reward points for his card usage; and you benefit by getting a better exchange rate.
> 
> On the day I purchased the card, AUD rate on their display was 51.8 INR. I bargained and got 51.4. Note that their display rate is already a bit higher than the official rate on that day, so can't say how much it is these days, but from what I can tell, if it is 46.8 today, theirs should be around 47.5, and you should be able to negotiate it to 47.1.


Thanks KeeDa for the info. 

I went to the branch today and enquired about the card. They need the invite letter and the passport copy as the documentation. 

The display rate today was 48 and the actual market price was 47.12, so will go there tomorrow and take the card and negotiate on the current display rate.


----------



## cooldude555

Kariznin said:


> Thanks KeeDa for the info.
> 
> I went to the branch today and enquired about the card. They need the invite letter and the passport copy as the documentation.
> 
> The display rate today was 48 and the actual market price was 47.12, so will go there tomorrow and take the card and negotiate on the current display rate.


Even I have taken the ICICI Travel Card and the rate was 48.01.
These prices change twice a day. Once at around 9 or 10 AM. And another one is sometime in the afternoon.

The current rate as we speak is 48.51

Yes, you need a copy of your invitation and your passport. This should suffice.

Once you give a written authorization to the bank, the amount would be debited from your account post which the same would have to be loaded on to your card which is few hours process.

Cheers


----------



## mdesilva

Lord Raven said:


> Yes, read the process of attestation in the attached image.


@Lord Raven, Thanks for the response. Further to your response, My lawyer has mentioned as 'True Copy' is that enough ? Because in the doc u sent, wording is bit long.


----------



## LILAS

cooldude555 said:


> Log on to Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India and book a slot for PCC.
> Let me know in case you need any further information.


Once you have applied for visa, you cannot process medicals UNLESS asked by CO. There is a way to do medicals BEFORE visa application.


----------



## Laxie

LILAS said:


> Once you have applied for visa, you cannot process medicals UNLESS asked by CO. There is a way to do medicals BEFORE visa application.


Is that so? My MARA agent asked me to do Medicals right after lodging the visa. I asked the agent whether it's possible to do so, they confirmed we can do medicals before CO's request.


----------



## kengur

Hi people,
I got the request form CO for additional documents:
Form 80 and Evidence of overseas study

I have already uploaded my Education with all other documents, and I am not sure, why there are asking it again? Also I uploaded form 1022 so I am wondering why there asking for form 80, I see that there are lot of you who were asked for form 80, so I guess it is common, any idea?

Date of visa application 04/06/2015
CO 04/08/2015


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Laxie said:


> Is that so? My MARA agent asked me to do Medicals right after lodging the visa. I asked the agent whether it's possible to do so, they confirmed we can do medicals before CO's request.


As far as I know, you can get your medicals done before CO is assigned.


----------



## Ricks1990

LILAS said:


> Once you have applied for visa, you cannot process medicals UNLESS asked by CO. There is a way to do medicals BEFORE visa application.





Laxie said:


> Is that so? My MARA agent asked me to do Medicals right after lodging the visa. I asked the agent whether it's possible to do so, they confirmed we can do medicals before CO's request.





gaurav.kushan said:


> As far as I know, you can get your medicals done before CO is assigned.


Dear Laxie... We can't say that your Mara approved agent is wrong... but I sincerely suggest you to open link Electronic health processing and study it...!!!

As per DIBP... If you are completing your health examinations electronically (using eMedical) you must provide the clinic with a health case identifier (HAP ID) in order to book the appointment to complete your health examinations... 

This means that you can only complete your health examinations *before lodging your visa application* if you:

* hold a current valid passport; and
* use the My health declarations to obtain a HAP ID to provide the clinic...

*Otherwise* you need to wait until after you have lodged your visa application and been provided with a HAP ID before you can complete your health examinations...

Hopes this helps you...!!!


----------



## Srilatha

hello all,

can anyone tell me the scanned form 16 documents to be included in one pdf ?


----------



## andrew64

*partner points.*

hi guys one my friend who is a mechanical engineer wanted to claim partner points but his wife is a software engineer . Is it possible to do that or both them need to be in the same occupation code .


----------



## KeeDa

andrew64 said:


> hi guys one my friend who is a mechanical engineer wanted to claim partner points but his wife is a software engineer . Is it possible to do that or both them need to be in the same occupation code .


Need not be the same occupation, but both occupations should be on the same *SOL list. In your friends case, his occupation 233512 is on both the lists and so is his wife's 261313 occupation. It's all good for them.


----------



## KeeDa

Laxie said:


> Is that so? My MARA agent asked me to do Medicals right after lodging the visa. I asked the agent whether it's possible to do so, they confirmed we can do medicals before CO's request.


Your agent is correct. You can do the medicals before CO allocation, and all who say they got a "direct grant" (you must have heard this term on this forum) did this. Just a few pages back, I posted how to go about the medicals process:



KeeDa said:


> For medicals, click the "Get Health Details" button under each applicant. Then click the "Organize Health" link that appears (opens a popup form). Fill up that form, Save, and Submit, and you will be presented with the referral letter which has a HAP ID. Carry a printout of this letter (for all applicants their own letters) to the medical center. I am not sure what else to take with you, but do ask them when you call them for the appointment.


You can also do medicals before applying for the visa: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/825642-medicals-w-o-visa-application.html*


----------



## cooldude555

mdesilva said:


> @Lord Raven, Thanks for the response. Further to your response, My lawyer has mentioned as 'True Copy' is that enough ? Because in the doc u sent, wording is bit long.


Though the wording differs, intent is the same.
Some lawyers use ''xerox attested'' and some ''true copy attested''. Both are accepted.


----------



## cooldude555

LILAS said:


> Once you have applied for visa, you cannot process medicals UNLESS asked by CO. There is a way to do medicals BEFORE visa application.


I dont think this is the case. I have come across people who have completed their medicals much before the CO is allotted.


----------



## cooldude555

Laxie said:


> Is that so? My MARA agent asked me to do Medicals right after lodging the visa. I asked the agent whether it's possible to do so, they confirmed we can do medicals before CO's request.


Getting the medicals done after lodging the application by paying the fee and before the CO is allotted is absolutely possible.


----------



## cooldude555

Srilatha said:


> hello all,
> 
> can anyone tell me the scanned form 16 documents to be included in one pdf ?


Yes, you can merge all the Form 16's for all duration of your employment and submit it as a single file.


----------



## KeeDa

Yes, merge all related documents as much as possible, but stay within the 5MB limit. Always remember that there is a total limit of 60 uploads per applicant.


----------



## SSrng

Hi there,
I came across this while lodging visa which confused me. I was employed in Australia until June, now came back and joined as India Employee. Which one I should opt here?

Employment in nominated occupation:
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
Yes/No

Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
Yes/No

Thanks,
Ss


----------



## Jamaloo

*Congrats*



Lord Raven said:


> Yes, read the process of attestation in the attached image.



Sir i just want to ask the processing time of 189 has been decreased to 3 months ???????instead of an year or so , i remember for high sisk applicants it wa 2 years or so ??????i am from pakistan and will apply for EOI after one week.Please suggest should i go to 189 0r 190 
189 = 60 points
190= 65


----------



## wanaboz

Hi Guyz,

I am in the process of applying 189 visa,bit concerned about documents of my first company , as my surname is misspelled in all of the documents from that company.

However ACS has not considered this experience. since they have deducted 4 yrs from my total experience, so will the CO be too concerned about this?

Will it cause any prob in my application process? if so, pls let me know a solution to counter this.Thanks in advance.


----------



## SSrng

*Can you pls help me out here?*

Need your input here pls



SSrng said:


> Hi there,
> I came across this while lodging visa which confused me. I was employed in Australia until June, now came back and joined as India Employee. Which one I should opt here?
> 
> Employment in nominated occupation:
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> Yes/No
> 
> Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> Yes/No
> 
> Thanks,
> Ss


----------



## Kariznin

KeeDa said:


> In that case, yes, it will be almost same as forex card. The idea was to find a friend in AU who might be looking at sending some savings of his back home. Ask him to pay for your visa fees and you repay his family in India based on the exchange rate on that day. Both benefit this way- he gets INR at a much better rate, gets credit, maybe gets some reward points for his card usage; and you benefit by getting a better exchange rate.
> 
> On the day I purchased the card, AUD rate on their display was 51.8 INR. I bargained and got 51.4. Note that their display rate is already a bit higher than the official rate on that day, so can't say how much it is these days, but from what I can tell, if it is 46.8 today, theirs should be around 47.5, and you should be able to negotiate it to 47.1.





cooldude555 said:


> Even I have taken the ICICI Travel Card and the rate was 48.01.
> These prices change twice a day. Once at around 9 or 10 AM. And another one is sometime in the afternoon.
> 
> The current rate as we speak is 48.51
> 
> Yes, you need a copy of your invitation and your passport. This should suffice.
> 
> Once you give a written authorization to the bank, the amount would be debited from your account post which the same would have to be loaded on to your card which is few hours process.
> 
> Cheers


Guys, with what amount you loaded your Travel Card. 

On DIBP site I checked, below is mentioned:

"​If you pay for your visa application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:

Visa and MasterCard* - 1.08%
American Express and JCB - 1.99%
Diners Club International - 2.91%
* The surcharge will also apply to debit cards when making payments online."

So, it will be 5400 + 58.32 (above surcharge) = 5458.32AUD

Is my understanding correct?


----------



## Hiraman

Kariznin said:


> Guys, with what amount you loaded your Travel Card.
> 
> On DIBP site I checked, below is mentioned:
> 
> "​If you pay for your visa application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:
> 
> Visa and MasterCard* - 1.08%
> American Express and JCB - 1.99%
> Diners Club International - 2.91%
> * The surcharge will also apply to debit cards when making payments online."
> 
> So, it will be 5400 + 58.32 (above surcharge) = 5458.32AUD
> 
> Is my understanding correct?


Don't be that calculative.
Load extra. The conversion may differ as that shown in Google. 
For GSIM category, i had loaded 6500+ . you can always use it later or get it back in local currency


----------



## KeeDa

Hiraman said:


> Don't be that calculative.
> Load extra. The conversion may differ as that shown in Google.
> For GSIM category, i had loaded 6500+ . you can always use it later or get it back in local currency


Last FY, I paid 6226.53 when the amount for 3 of us was 6160.00 (i.e. 66.53 surcharge). Since the fees have increased slightly this year, I recommend to keep aside at least 100 AUD more.

Need not convert back the AUD back to local currency again at a much lower rate. You can use the card when you travel to Australia. Only ATM withdrawals in Australia will be charged at 1.5 AUD per transaction (irrespective of the withdrawn amount) while other transactions (like POS/ merchant purchases) are free.


----------



## SSrng

*Help in Visa lodging*

Hi there,
Can you guys who already lodged Visa help me out with the following:
Reposting,
I came across this while lodging visa which confused me. I was employed in Australia until June, now came back and joined as India Employee. Which one I should opt here?

Employment in nominated occupation:
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
Yes/No

Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
Yes/No

Thanks in advance,
Ss


----------



## andrew64

*Spouse PR .*

Hi Guys , 
Currently i have got the grant already , i am planning to marry in coming months . 
And the girl already got necessary assessment letter and ielts . Can she add me for partner points for 189 visa, however I won't be one of the applicant since i already have the grant ... Any thoughts ?


----------



## Laxie

andrew64 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> Currently i have got the grant already , i am planning to marry in coming months .
> And the girl already got necessary assessment letter and ielts . Can she add me for partner points for 189 visa, however I won't be one of the applicant since i already have the grant ... Any thoughts ?


You definitely cannot be part of her application anymore.


----------



## KeeDa

andrew64 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> Currently i have got the grant already , i am planning to marry in coming months .
> And the girl already got necessary assessment letter and ielts . Can she add me for partner points for 189 visa, however I won't be one of the applicant since i already have the grant ... Any thoughts ?


No, because the rules say:

To claim partner points the primary applicant’s partner will need to meet the following criteria:

be included on the same visa application as the primary applicant
*not be an Australian permanent resident or citizen*
be less than 50 years old at the time of application
nominate an occupation on the same SOL as the primary applicant, and be assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the occupation
have competent English
have been employed in a skilled occupation for at least 12 months in the 24 months before the application is lodged, or completed the Australian Study Requirement.

Source: points-test.pdf

Edit: Its a good idea for her to apply a PR herself. Much cheaper and faster as compared to the partner visa.


----------



## VK_OZ

Hi Guys,
Please let me know which PTE id we have to enter in the EOI. Test taker ID or Registration ID ? 
I have got the invite already and I had entered Test taker ID in EOI.
I am so much worried as I have noticed this.
Please clarify.

Thanks,
VK


----------



## andrew64

Laxie said:


> You definitely cannot be part of her application anymore.


The points awarded for partner skills is for spouse , but never mentioned the spouse need to be part of application . 

Spouse skills

You are awarded points for this factor if your spouse also satisfies the basic requirements and has obtained a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority.

Any document you guys have on this .


----------



## Laxie

andrew64 said:


> The points awarded for partner skills is for spouse , but never mentioned the spouse need to be part of application .
> 
> Spouse skills
> 
> You are awarded points for this factor if your spouse also satisfies the basic requirements and has obtained a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority.
> 
> Any document you guys have on this .


What I meant was that he/she cannot contribute 5 partner skill points to his/her spouse anymore since he/ she is already a PR holder.
Keeda was correct regarding this rule.


----------



## andrew64

KeeDa said:


> No, because the rules say:
> 
> To claim partner points the primary applicant’s partner will need to meet the following criteria:
> 
> be included on the same visa application as the primary applicant
> *not be an Australian permanent resident or citizen*
> be less than 50 years old at the time of application
> nominate an occupation on the same SOL as the primary applicant, and be assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the occupation
> have competent English
> have been employed in a skilled occupation for at least 12 months in the 24 months before the application is lodged, or completed the Australian Study Requirement.
> 
> Source: points-test.pdf
> 
> Edit: Its a good idea for her to apply a PR herself. Much cheaper and faster as compared to the partner visa.


Thanks Keeda , that what I am trying to do to apply PR for her . But short of 5 points so taught of claim partner points , but Since now I am a PR can't do that . 


Btw the last point did you get it , does that 12 months means from ACS deducted years or in the whole working experience .


----------



## KeeDa

andrew64 said:


> Thanks Keeda , that what I am trying to do to apply PR for her . But short of 5 points so taught of claim partner points , but Since now I am a PR can't do that .
> 
> 
> Btw the last point did you get it , does that 12 months means from ACS deducted years or in the whole working experience .


She can try for 190 with 55 points, or try improving English test scores.

No, not ACS deducted. ACS can deduct all the years if they have to (provided the assessment result is positive). The condition is simply about having worked in the same occupation for at least 1 year in the past 2 years.


----------



## andrew64

KeeDa said:


> She can try for 190 with 55 points, or try improving English test scores.
> 
> No, not ACS deducted. ACS can deduct all the years if they have to (provided the assessment result is positive). The condition is simply about having worked in the same occupation for at least 1 year in the past 2 years.


They are using a clause "skilled occupation" , normally the skilled occupation means after the date assessment body considered the work experience .Meaning , after the date ACS recognized the job . Anyway I am also not sure need to check with anyone who applied it .


----------



## hangar34

*Employment to date*

I have a question in the filling of application form for 189 visa. If currently employed, what date should be keyed in to the "Date to" field in "Employment history". 

Should it be present date or just left blank (if leaving blank it shows error).

Thanks a lot.


----------



## KeeDa

andrew64 said:


> They are using a clause "skilled occupation" , normally the skilled occupation means after the date assessment body considered the work experience .Meaning , after the date ACS recognized the job . Anyway I am also not sure need to check with anyone who applied it .


Yeah right... I too am inclined towards thinking that it should be work experience after the skill met date. Lets see if someone with first hand experience in this matter helps us out.


----------



## KeeDa

hangar34 said:


> I have a question in the filling of application form for 189 visa. If currently employed, what date should be keyed in to the "Date to" field in "Employment history".
> 
> Should it be present date or just left blank (if leaving blank it shows error).
> 
> Thanks a lot.


blank does not work here. Key in today's date.


----------



## sribha

I have got grant today for my wife, daughter, son and me. I had to call them to inform that the requested PCCs were submitted on 24th & 28th July and requested them to provide update. CO could locate the mails sent by my agent forwarding PCCs while holding the line.

I thank people on this wonderful forum who helped me directly and indirectly on many occasions. Support from this forum made my life much easier.

I wish all the very best for the people who are waiting for the grant.

I would suggest people to attach documents to immi account and select Request complete button, not to send them by mail. If you dont get grant for a week after submitting the documents, please talk to CO.

Received grants after 40 mins of the call.
Quick time lines:
Visa lodged on 20th May, uploaded all the documents including form 80 (wife and me) few days after lodging visa. Did not upload 1221.
Did medicals on 23rd June
Submitted PCCs: India 24th July, Kuwait 28th July
Talked to CO: 5th July
Grant: 5th July
IED:24th June
__________________

IELTS:9, 8, 7, 7
EOI Submitted: 6th May 2015
Invited: 8th May 2015
189 Lodged: 20th May 2015
Documents uploaded: 21st May 2015
Medicals: 23rd June
CO Contact: 13th July requesting PCC
PCC: India 24th July, Kuwait 28th July
Talked to CO:5th July
Grant:5th July


----------



## tom4Oz

sribha said:


> I have got grant today for my wife, daughter, son and me. I had to call them to inform that the requested PCCs were submitted on 24th & 28th July and requested them to provide update. CO could locate the mails sent by my agent forwarding PCCs while holding the line.
> 
> I thank people on this wonderful forum who helped me directly and indirectly on many occasions. Support from this forum made my life much easier.
> 
> I wish all the very best for the people who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> I would suggest people to attach documents to immi account and select Request complete button, not to send them by mail. If you dont get grant for a week after submitting the documents, please talk to CO.
> 
> Received grants after 40 mins of the call.
> Quick time lines:
> Visa lodged on 20th May, uploaded all the documents including form 80 (wife and me) few days after lodging visa. Did not upload 1221.
> Did medicals on 23rd June
> Submitted PCCs: India 24th July, Kuwait 28th July
> Talked to CO: 5th July
> Grant: 5th July
> IED:24th June
> __________________
> 
> IELTS:9, 8, 7, 7
> EOI Submitted: 6th May 2015
> Invited: 8th May 2015
> 189 Lodged: 20th May 2015
> Documents uploaded: 21st May 2015
> Medicals: 23rd June
> CO Contact: 13th July requesting PCC
> PCC: India 24th July, Kuwait 28th July
> Talked to CO:5th July
> Grant:5th July


Hi.. wow..that was fast !! (compared to others  ) 20+ days for CO allocation..and 20 more days for grant..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## saz82

Congrats sribha



sribha said:


> I have got grant today for my wife, daughter, son and me. I had to call them to inform that the requested PCCs were submitted on 24th & 28th July and requested them to provide update. CO could locate the mails sent by my agent forwarding PCCs while holding the line.
> 
> I thank people on this wonderful forum who helped me directly and indirectly on many occasions. Support from this forum made my life much easier.
> 
> I wish all the very best for the people who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> I would suggest people to attach documents to immi account and select Request complete button, not to send them by mail. If you dont get grant for a week after submitting the documents, please talk to CO.
> 
> Received grants after 40 mins of the call.
> Quick time lines:
> Visa lodged on 20th May, uploaded all the documents including form 80 (wife and me) few days after lodging visa. Did not upload 1221.
> Did medicals on 23rd June
> Submitted PCCs: India 24th July, Kuwait 28th July
> Talked to CO: 5th July
> Grant: 5th July
> IED:24th June
> __________________
> 
> IELTS:9, 8, 7, 7
> EOI Submitted: 6th May 2015
> Invited: 8th May 2015
> 189 Lodged: 20th May 2015
> Documents uploaded: 21st May 2015
> Medicals: 23rd June
> CO Contact: 13th July requesting PCC
> PCC: India 24th July, Kuwait 28th July
> Talked to CO:5th July
> Grant:5th July


----------



## wanaboz

Hi Keeda...can you pls help me out with this query.

I am in the process of applying 189 visa,bit concerned about documents of my first company , as my surname is misspelled in all of the documents from that company.

I have total 9 years of experience including this employment where i have 2.5 yrs of exp,acs has deducted 4 yrs and currently i am claiming 10 points for rest of the 5 years.
Will CO realy be concerned abt the first 2.5 yrs,which are already deducted by ACS.

I cannot the change the names on theses documents its just not possible,since the mistake is there right from appointment,service letter,payslips to form 16, so can you pls suggest me an alternative solution to counter this?

Thank you


----------



## qimtiaz

sribha said:


> I have got grant today for my wife, daughter, son and me. I had to call them to inform that the requested PCCs were submitted on 24th & 28th July and requested them to provide update. CO could locate the mails sent by my agent forwarding PCCs while holding the line.
> 
> I thank people on this wonderful forum who helped me directly and indirectly on many occasions. Support from this forum made my life much easier.
> 
> I wish all the very best for the people who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> I would suggest people to attach documents to immi account and select Request complete button, not to send them by mail. If you dont get grant for a week after submitting the documents, please talk to CO.
> 
> Received grants after 40 mins of the call.
> Quick time lines:
> Visa lodged on 20th May, uploaded all the documents including form 80 (wife and me) few days after lodging visa. Did not upload 1221.
> Did medicals on 23rd June
> Submitted PCCs: India 24th July, Kuwait 28th July
> Talked to CO: 5th July
> Grant: 5th July
> IED:24th June
> __________________
> 
> IELTS:9, 8, 7, 7
> EOI Submitted: 6th May 2015
> Invited: 8th May 2015
> 189 Lodged: 20th May 2015
> Documents uploaded: 21st May 2015
> Medicals: 23rd June
> CO Contact: 13th July requesting PCC
> PCC: India 24th July, Kuwait 28th July
> Talked to CO:5th July
> Grant:5th July


Many Congratulations Dear..... NJOY your day....


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

Congrats Sibha,

BTw i think there is a typo in the signature...
Its AUGUST already...

so grant will be 5th AUGUST


----------



## KeeDa

wanaboz said:


> Hi Keeda...can you pls help me out with this query.
> 
> I am in the process of applying 189 visa,bit concerned about documents of my first company , as my surname is misspelled in all of the documents from that company.
> 
> I have total 9 years of experience including this employment where i have 2.5 yrs of exp,acs has deducted 4 yrs and currently i am claiming 10 points for rest of the 5 years.
> Will CO realy be concerned abt the first 2.5 yrs,which are already deducted by ACS.
> 
> I cannot the change the names on theses documents its just not possible,since the mistake is there right from appointment,service letter,payslips to form 16, so can you pls suggest me an alternative solution to counter this?
> 
> Thank you


It really depends on the CO. They may ask for not-relevant documents, maybe not. There is a question in the visa application regarding if you were known by any other names. I suggest you mention yes and provide the other name. Provide an affidavit about being known by the other name. Your PAN number on your payslip and your PAN card (showing your correct name), payslips and bank statements (with your correct name) showing the matching amount from payslips should further help establish the fact that it indeed is you.


----------



## sribha

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Congrats Sibha,
> 
> BTw i think there is a typo in the signature...
> Its AUGUST already...
> 
> so grant will be 5th AUGUST


Thanks for pointing out my typo. I have corrected it now.


----------



## sribha

hangar34 said:


> I have a question in the filling of application form for 189 visa. If currently employed, what date should be keyed in to the "Date to" field in "Employment history".
> 
> Should it be present date or just left blank (if leaving blank it shows error).
> 
> Thanks a lot.


My agent wrote "Present" in that field.


----------



## sribha

saz82 said:


> Congrats sribha


Thanks Saz82. Thanks for your prompt support that you provided whenever I needed.

I wish you all the very best for getting grant sooner.


----------



## goodtimes

Dear Friends,

First of all thanks for your immense support and guidance that helped me get an invite on 3rd August 2015. I am now filling the visa application form online at Immi Account for 189 visa. I came across the employment history section and have a doubt. I tried looking for an answer on hundreds of threads in this forum but was not able to find the appropriate answer. I would like to request your invaluable inputs on the following:

Some background - Please note, I am claiming points for spouse. He received positive skills assessment from ACS for 261313 in March 2015 for an experience that was completed about 8 years ago. He worked as a software engineer for about 2.5 years (2005 to 2007), and ACS gave him positive assessment for the last 6 months of these 2.5 years. After that he worked in Education sector as a Lecturer in Computer Science for 4 years (2008 to 2012). Now he is working at an Administration position in another educational institute since 2012.

My question is - while filling his employment history, what should be the best option to choose from the following:
1. Mention only the 6 months of ACS assessed experience, and nothing else.
2. Mention the entire experience of 2.5 years as Software Engineer and nothing else.
3. Mention his experience of Software Engineer + Lecturer in Computer Science
4. Mention his entire experience thoroughly i.e. Software Engineer + Lecturer + Administration in Education.

This is quite important as later while uploading documents, I believe it would be required to provide proofs for the entire employment history mentioned in the visa application. Kindly note, it would be slightly difficult to obtain all the proofs for the position of Lecturer in Computer Science. (Only Appointment letter, Service certificate and some pay slips, some taxation documents are available for this position.)

This is confusing because his experience after the tenure of Software Engineering (i.e. after year 2007) is not related to 261313. However there is no option to mark the unrelated experience as irrelevant for spouse's employment history section of 189 visa application. For main applicant, this is not the case as we can mark the ACS assessed experience as relevant and anything else as irrelevant to the skilled occupation.

Look forward to receiving your invaluable thoughts on this. A big thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa

goodtimes said:


> He received positive skills assessment from ACS for 261313 in March 2015 for an experience that was completed about 8 years ago.


I sense a trouble here. Page#4 of points-test.pdf says:

To claim partner points the primary applicant’s partner will need to meet the following criteria:

be included on the same visa application as the primary applicant
not be an Australian permanent resident or citizen
be less than 50 years old at the time of application
nominate an occupation on the same SOL as the primary applicant, and be assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the occupation
have competent English
*have been employed in a skilled occupation for at least 12 months in the 24 months before the application is lodged, or completed the Australian Study Requirement.*

If I were you, I would seek an expert opinion in this scenario.


----------



## seanni

Hi all, am new to this forum, I lodged 189 visa application on may 22 2015, under category 261313 through agent. Submitted all the documents but no CO assigned yet. I called DIBP two weeks back the lady said verification is going on and asked me not to call again as all process has to be done only through agent. When I asked my agent to call DIBP , he is saying how can I call when CO is not assigned. Am worried


----------



## goodtimes

KeeDa said:


> I sense a trouble here. Page#4 of points-test.pdf says:
> 
> To claim partner points the primary applicant’s partner will need to meet the following criteria:
> 
> be included on the same visa application as the primary applicant
> not be an Australian permanent resident or citizen
> be less than 50 years old at the time of application
> nominate an occupation on the same SOL as the primary applicant, and be assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the occupation
> have competent English
> *have been employed in a skilled occupation for at least 12 months in the 24 months before the application is lodged, or completed the Australian Study Requirement.*
> 
> If I were you, I would seek an expert opinion in this scenario.


Thanks Keeda for your reply. Could you please share the link or the document containing this information. I have looked at Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) and I am unable to find this information. Please help. Thanks.

Update: I am able to find a cached version of points-test.pdf at http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...nts/points-test.pdf+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=in

However as per this document, Thepoints test only applies to applicants for the following visas:• Subclass 475 Skilled – Regional Sponsored • Subclass 487 Skilled Regional Sponsored• Subclass 175 Skilled Independent • Subclass 885 Skilled Independent• Subclass 176 Skilled Sponsored• Subclass 886 Skilled Sponsored.

Please share your thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## KeeDa

goodtimes said:


> Thanks Keeda for your reply. Could you please share the link or the document containing this information. I have looked at Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) and I am unable to find this information. Please help. Thanks.
> 
> Update: I am able to find a cached version of points-test.pdf at 1 July 2011 - Points Test for Certain Skilled Migration Cases
> 
> However as per this document, Thepoints test only applies to applicants for the following visas:• Subclass 475 Skilled – Regional Sponsored • Subclass 487 Skilled Regional Sponsored• Subclass 175 Skilled Independent • Subclass 885 Skilled Independent• Subclass 176 Skilled Sponsored• Subclass 886 Skilled Sponsored.
> 
> Please share your thoughts. Thank you.


I downloaded it this morning from here: https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Documents/points-test.pdf

For some reason it is not available to download anymore.

Try searching and see if there are any alternate locations to download it: https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=site:border.gov.au+points-test.pdf

Edit: I am thinking that the said pdf isn't current as it has references to the old 175 and 176 visa categories. The download link isn't working either, and the official *189 checklist* also does not mention that criteria. So, it could be that I was wrong in the first place.


----------



## wanaboz

KeeDa said:


> It really depends on the CO. They may ask for not-relevant documents, maybe not. There is a question in the visa application regarding if you were known by any other names. I suggest you mention yes and provide the other name. Provide an affidavit about being known by the other name. Your PAN number on your payslip and your PAN card (showing your correct name), payslips and bank statements (with your correct name) showing the matching amount from payslips should further help establish the fact that it indeed is you.


Thanks a lot Keeda for the quick reply.Appreciate it  .


----------



## goodtimes

KeeDa said:


> I downloaded it this morning from here: https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Documents/points-test.pdf
> 
> For some reason it is not available to download anymore.
> 
> Try searching and see if there are any alternate locations to download it: https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=site:border.gov.au+points-test.pdf


OK. I am not able to access the web location of this document. Could you please send the pdf to my email address, I will send you my email address by PM. Thanks.


----------



## goodtimes

KeeDa said:


> I downloaded it this morning from here: https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Documents/points-test.pdf
> 
> For some reason it is not available to download anymore.
> 
> Try searching and see if there are any alternate locations to download it: https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=site:border.gov.au+points-test.pdf
> 
> Edit: I am thinking that the said pdf isn't current as it has references to the old 175 and 176 visa categories. The download link isn't working either, and the official *189 checklist* also does not mention that criteria. So, it could be that I was wrong in the first place.


OK. Many thanks for the edit. So in case this is not a problem, could you please suggest me the right option to choose from my original post - I am copying it here:

I am claiming points for spouse. He received positive skills assessment from ACS for 261313 in March 2015 for an experience that was completed about 8 years ago. He worked as a software engineer for about 2.5 years (2005 to 2007), and ACS gave him positive assessment for the last 6 months of these 2.5 years. After that he worked in Education sector as a Lecturer in Computer Science for 4 years (2008 to 2012). Now he is working at an Administration position in another educational institute since 2012.

My question is - while filling his employment history, what should be the best option to choose from the following:
1. Mention only the 6 months of ACS assessed experience, and nothing else.
2. Mention the entire experience of 2.5 years as Software Engineer and nothing else.
3. Mention his experience of Software Engineer + Lecturer in Computer Science
4. Mention his entire experience thoroughly i.e. Software Engineer + Lecturer + Administration in Education.

This is quite important as later while uploading documents, I believe it would be required to provide proofs for the entire employment history mentioned in the visa application. Kindly note, it would be slightly difficult to obtain all the proofs for the position of Lecturer in Computer Science. (Only Appointment letter, Service certificate and some pay slips, some taxation documents are available for this position.)

This is confusing because his experience after the tenure of Software Engineering (i.e. after year 2007) is not related to 261313. However there is no option to mark the unrelated experience as irrelevant for spouse's employment history section of 189 visa application. For main applicant, this is not the case as we can mark the ACS assessed experience as relevant and anything else as irrelevant to the skilled occupation.

Look forward to receiving your invaluable thoughts on this. A big thanks in advance.


----------



## oz_knightrider

Do we have to fill form 80... in the list of recommended documents I cant see


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I have lodged 189 visa yesterday and I want to get medicals done.
I called the clinic which is authorized to do medical examinations and they're asking for HAP ID, From where do I get HAP ID?

Thank you


----------



## KeeDa

goodtimes said:


> OK. Many thanks for the edit. So in case this is not a problem, could you please suggest me the right option to choose from my original post - I am copying it here:
> 
> I am claiming points for spouse. He received positive skills assessment from ACS for 261313 in March 2015 for an experience that was completed about 8 years ago. He worked as a software engineer for about 2.5 years (2005 to 2007), and ACS gave him positive assessment for the last 6 months of these 2.5 years. After that he worked in Education sector as a Lecturer in Computer Science for 4 years (2008 to 2012). Now he is working at an Administration position in another educational institute since 2012.
> 
> My question is - while filling his employment history, what should be the best option to choose from the following:
> 1. Mention only the 6 months of ACS assessed experience, and nothing else.
> 2. Mention the entire experience of 2.5 years as Software Engineer and nothing else.
> 3. Mention his experience of Software Engineer + Lecturer in Computer Science
> 4. Mention his entire experience thoroughly i.e. Software Engineer + Lecturer + Administration in Education.
> 
> This is quite important as later while uploading documents, I believe it would be required to provide proofs for the entire employment history mentioned in the visa application. Kindly note, it would be slightly difficult to obtain all the proofs for the position of Lecturer in Computer Science. (Only Appointment letter, Service certificate and some pay slips, some taxation documents are available for this position.)
> 
> This is confusing because his experience after the tenure of Software Engineering (i.e. after year 2007) is not related to 261313. However there is no option to mark the unrelated experience as irrelevant for spouse's employment history section of 189 visa application. For main applicant, this is not the case as we can mark the ACS assessed experience as relevant and anything else as irrelevant to the skilled occupation.
> 
> Look forward to receiving your invaluable thoughts on this. A big thanks in advance.


We had someone with this situation and he uploaded only for the relevant period. I forgot the member name (from Singapore). Maybe someone with first hand experience on this replies to your query. Also, check the question title or wordings and see if it is asking only for "nominated occupation" and "skilled employment" in which case, it definitely has to be only for the ACS assessed period. Do specify all the employments in Form 80 though.


----------



## sribha

KeeDa said:


> It really depends on the CO. They may ask for not-relevant documents, maybe not. There is a question in the visa application regarding if you were known by any other names. I suggest you mention yes and provide the other name. Provide an affidavit about being known by the other name. Your PAN number on your payslip and your PAN card (showing your correct name), payslips and bank statements (with your correct name) showing the matching amount from payslips should further help establish the fact that it indeed is you.



Yes. This will be the correct approach for handling the spelling mistakes in names.


----------



## sribha

oz_knightrider said:


> Do we have to fill form 80... in the list of recommended documents I cant see


If you or your family members (over 18) have traveled outside your country, its better to submit without being asked to reduce the visa processing time.

Else, you can wait and submit if CO asks for it.


----------



## Ricks1990

sribha said:


> I have got grant today for my wife, daughter, son and me. I had to call them to inform that the requested PCCs were submitted on 24th & 28th July and requested them to provide update. CO could locate the mails sent by my agent forwarding PCCs while holding the line.
> 
> I thank people on this wonderful forum who helped me directly and indirectly on many occasions. Support from this forum made my life much easier.
> 
> I wish all the very best for the people who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> I would suggest people to attach documents to immi account and select Request complete button, not to send them by mail. If you dont get grant for a week after submitting the documents, please talk to CO.
> 
> Received grants after 40 mins of the call.
> Quick time lines:
> Visa lodged on 20th May, uploaded all the documents including form 80 (wife and me) few days after lodging visa. Did not upload 1221.
> Did medicals on 23rd June
> Submitted PCCs: India 24th July, Kuwait 28th July
> Talked to CO: 5th July
> Grant: 5th July
> IED:24th June
> __________________
> 
> IELTS:9, 8, 7, 7
> EOI Submitted: 6th May 2015
> Invited: 8th May 2015
> 189 Lodged: 20th May 2015
> Documents uploaded: 21st May 2015
> Medicals: 23rd June
> CO Contact: 13th July requesting PCC
> PCC: India 24th July, Kuwait 28th July
> Talked to CO:5th July
> Grant:5th July


_Hearty congratulations to you all... best wishes for your future endeavors...!!!_


----------



## migratingnoob

is the webform for post-lodging enquiries working for anyone on their ImmiAccount? I keep getting a 401 unauthorised message. I haven't got a CO allocated to me, but I would like to get a letter from the department so that I can start my police check.


----------



## KeeDa

migratingnoob said:


> is the webform for post-lodging enquiries working for anyone on their ImmiAccount? I keep getting a 401 unauthorised message. I haven't got a CO allocated to me, but I would like to get a letter from the department so that I can start my police check.


Can you help me with how to navigate to this so called enquiries form? I will check immediately and let you know.


----------



## Nainaa

Hello everyone,

I was wondering how old payslips should I submitted to the case officer and how many. Is it ok to submit recent payslips and will 4 to 5 payslips will be enough to satisfied case officer.

Please advise me on this matter


----------



## KeeDa

Nainaa said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was wondering how old payslips should I submitted to the case officer and how many. Is it ok to submit recent payslips and will 4 to 5 payslips will be enough to satisfied case officer.
> 
> Please advise me on this matter


There isn't any written rule for this. The general norm followed by forum members is to provide for related employment's one payslip (+ matching bank statement) per quarter, and latest 3.


----------



## captain_hoomi

Guys it's almost 90 days since I lodged my application. I only received one email from Co on 23th of July saying my application has been allocated for further processing. This silence is annoying me. What should I do? should I call them ? The last time I called them on first days of Jly they told me to feel free to call again if the application is not finalized by the end of the month. Any idea or suggestions?


----------



## sribha

captain_hoomi said:


> Guys it's almost 90 days since I lodged my application. I only received one email from Co on 23th of July saying my application has been allocated for further processing. This silence is annoying me. What should I do? should I call them ? The last time I called them on first days of Jly they told me to feel free to call again if the application is not finalized by the end of the month. Any idea or suggestions?


Please call them again.


----------



## saurav_dada

Pls tell if it is mandatory to fill form 80 with application with this application.??


----------



## topmahajan

Guys,

First of all this forum rocks and forum members are rock star. It is really helping to new joiners like me. I received the invite on 3rd August and started collecting the documents.

I am reading lot of questions regarding payslips in this forum. I also have two queries regarding it:

1. I didn't keep any salary slip of my first company. I found salary slips only for last 2 months in the company. Will the bank statement enough and do I need to highlight salary entries in the bank statement while uploading them to make them easy to find?

2. I spent two years at onshore (USA) in my first company and I didn't keep the salary slips. I had closed my US bank account also 4 years back. So, not sure how I can get the bank statement for my closed account. What can be done in this case?

Prashant


----------



## cooldude555

Nainaa said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was wondering how old payslips should I submitted to the case officer and how many. Is it ok to submit recent payslips and will 4 to 5 payslips will be enough to satisfied case officer.
> 
> Please advise me on this matter



CO's would never expect you to submit the payslips for your entire employment duration.
4 to 6 payslips per year should suffice the requirement. Thanks.


----------



## hangar34

Hi Keeda,

I have another question regarding PCC (India):

I am in the midst of applying for 189 Visa. Once we pay the fees, we will be directed to the documents uploading section. At this point, we need to upload the PCC for countries we lived for atleast 1 year.

For getting a PCC from India, should I need a letter from the CO stating that PCC is required? Or can I just approach the Indian High commission without any request letter and ask for it directly myself.

Thank you very much for the assistance provided.


----------



## oz_knightrider

msgforsunil said:


> Since you claim that all the docs has the correct name except passport. Why would it require for change in name?
> 
> I would recommend you to call up the Indian passport help center/check at Indian Embassy in Australia to check on the matter.


Thats what they said Mate.. VFS is the authority here who does this.. Absolutely not helpful.
I hope the CO doesnt have issue with it..
Do you think affidavit will help?


----------



## hangar34

Hi seniors in this forum. I need your help on these two questions:

1. When I submitted my EOI, for education I chose "Bachelors (Science, Business and Tech)". However I have BE in Mechanical Engineering from India. Now, BE is clearly not a Science, Business or Technology. So now in my 189 visa I am choosing "Bachelor (Others)". Is this okay or will the CO find discrepancy between the EOI claimed points and the details I am filing now. (The points are the same no matter whether we chose Bachelor (sc, Bus, tech) or Bachelor (others))

2. Regarding PCC again: For medicals, I read somewhere that once we submit, a HAP ID will be generated and a referral letter will be generated by the system which we can use to obtain the letter.

For Police clearance, however I want to ask will the system generate a letter by itself? I live in Singapore now. And the Indian high commission needs a letter from the concerned Embassy asking for the police clearance certificate from Indian High commission. If the system does not produce a letter then how I can solve this problem? 

Thank you.


----------



## Marco123

I have an important question and I need help..... My date of effect is 2nd of April but now i got assessed for a second different occupation. If I change that on my EOI , will it change the date of effect (points are the same) . Any sources, I dont want to lose 4 months of waiting. Thank you


----------



## KeeDa

msgforsunil said:


> Would the check only happens with the companies where statutory declaration is provided or even the cases wherein the reference letter is given?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


Can happen even if reference is given. I could count at least 4 members having to go through employment verification (even when their references were on company letter head) on *this thread*.

On another thread I read your message regarding commencement of your verification. How did you come to know about this? Did they call you first and after interviewing you, they mentioned about getting these facts checked from the employer? Or was it you who called them and were informed about it?


----------



## KeeDa

hangar34 said:


> Hi seniors in this forum. I need your help on these two questions:
> 
> 1. When I submitted my EOI, for education I chose "Bachelors (Science, Business and Tech)". However I have BE in Mechanical Engineering from India. Now, BE is clearly not a Science, Business or Technology. So now in my 189 visa I am choosing "Bachelor (Others)". Is this okay or will the CO find discrepancy between the EOI claimed points and the details I am filing now. (The points are the same no matter whether we chose Bachelor (sc, Bus, tech) or Bachelor (others))
> 
> 2. Regarding PCC again: For medicals, I read somewhere that once we submit, a HAP ID will be generated and a referral letter will be generated by the system which we can use to obtain the letter.
> 
> For Police clearance, however I want to ask will the system generate a letter by itself? I live in Singapore now. And the Indian high commission needs a letter from the concerned Embassy asking for the police clearance certificate from Indian High commission. If the system does not produce a letter then how I can solve this problem?
> 
> Thank you.


1. The points remain the same, so not a biggie. I suggest you keep it consistent with the EOI.

2. There is no such letter generated for the PCC. If you absolutely need one, then wait for CO to be allocated who will then email you regarding the PCC. You can show this email to the authorities. I've heard some could get the PCC by just showing the visa invitation, visa fees payment receipt, part of documents checklist (relevant to the PCC criteria). You may try that, or else wait for CO to email you.


----------



## KeeDa

Marco123 said:


> I have an important question and I need help..... My date of effect is 2nd of April but now i got assessed for a second different occupation. If I change that on my EOI , will it change the date of effect (points are the same) . Any sources, I dont want to lose 4 months of waiting. Thank you


File another EOI. *https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-many-eois-can-i-submit*


----------



## Marco123

KeeDa said:


> File another EOI. *https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-many-eois-can-i-submit*


Thanks for your reply. But I was wondering if I can keep the old date of effect


----------



## hangar34

Thanks Keeda for your reply.

I am sorry to trouble you again with other question:

In my case (BE in Mech Engg), For the "course name", should it be "Mechanical Engineering" or "Bachelor of Engineering"?

Thank you very much.


----------



## abelann

*189 Timeline for ICT 26111 Business Analyst*

Greetings All,

I am new to the forum and apologies if I am writing in the wrong thread. I have submitted my EOI with 60 points under 189 for ICT 26111 Business Analyst role. Can someone help me understand what is the average wait period for getting the invitation for someone in the ICT 26111 category with 60 points ?


----------



## pujaverma

*Question regarding verification*

Hello All,

Can anyone please tell me what email id do we get the verification mails from by DIBP?


----------



## KeeDa

hangar34 said:


> Thanks Keeda for your reply.
> 
> I am sorry to trouble you again with other question:
> 
> In my case (BE in Mech Engg), For the "course name", should it be "Mechanical Engineering" or "Bachelor of Engineering"?
> 
> Thank you very much.


I mentioned it exactly as written in the degree award certificate.


----------



## KeeDa

abelann said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> I am new to the forum and apologies if I am writing in the wrong thread. I have submitted my EOI with 60 points under 189 for ICT 26111 Business Analyst role. Can someone help me understand what is the average wait period for getting the invitation for someone in the ICT 26111 category with 60 points ?


I suggest you read this thread (at least from 03-August onwards) and try to gauge the cut-off for 60 pointers from your occupation: *www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...-invitations-eagerly-awaited-august-2015.html*. From what I recollect, seems like it would be a long wait time for you.


----------



## KeeDa

Marco123 said:


> Thanks for your reply. But I was wondering if I can keep the old date of effect


No. You are changing the entire profile of yours. Hard to imagine that they would let you in the queue somewhere in the middle. That won't be fair on other applicants from this new occupation. I am not sure, but does the system even allow you to change the occupation? I have a feeling that only things like English results, employment episodes might be editable.


----------



## sribha

MM1108 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Need your help in below mentioned issue:
> 
> (1)In my wife's passport and her educational certificates, there is a spelling discrepancy in her father's surname. My wife is dependent on me and I am not claiming any points for her past employment.
> 
> (2) In my passport, my father's name is mentioned as First Name + Middle Name + Last Name. But in B.tech degree, father's name is mentioned as First Name + middle name only
> 
> Will these discrepancies create any problem in my VISA application?
> 
> There is no mismatch of my name and my wife's name in our passports and educational/employment certificates.


This shouldnt be an issue. I had similar issue with my parents name. MARA Agent in Sydney told me to mention parents name as per their passports or their ID documents. If CO questions, you can submit him their ID proofs.

In my case, CO did not ask for clarification.


----------



## sribha

John_dh said:


> Sribha , did CO asked u about form 80. I dont have any travel history so haven't submitted form 80 . Will submit form 80 on request.


In our case, my wife and me have overseas travel history for few years. So, we submitted form 80s without CO asking for it.


----------



## Marco123

KeeDa said:


> No. You are changing the entire profile of yours. Hard to imagine that they would let you in the queue somewhere in the middle. That won't be fair on other applicants from this new occupation. I am not sure, but does the system even allow you to change the occupation? I have a feeling that only things like English results, employment episodes might be editable.


Thanks for you reply. Your opinion does make sense


----------



## Rania.

Good Morning All,


Just wanted to share with you, I called today the famous number +61731367000 and I asked if I can check whether a CO has been allocated for my application or not.

The guy who answered didn’t ask for TRN, just informed me that they last allocated applications up to 12 May and I need to wait until they contact me 

The wait is toooo difficult


----------



## saz82

Hi Rania,

They have a huge backlog they are dealing with. Don't feel disheartened. Your turn will come. I've been in limbo for almost 5 months. You'll get your grant before you know it. 


Rania. said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share with you, I called today the famous number +61731367000 and I asked if I can check whether a CO has been allocated for my application or not.
> 
> The guy who answered didn’t ask for TRN, just informed me that they last allocated applications up to 12 May and I need to wait until they contact me 
> 
> The wait is toooo difficult


----------



## KeeDa

Rania. said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share with you, I called today the famous number +61731367000 and I asked if I can check whether a CO has been allocated for my application or not.
> 
> The guy who answered didn’t ask for TRN, just informed me that they last allocated applications up to 12 May and I need to wait until they contact me 
> 
> The wait is toooo difficult


Thats odd, because today from the 189 June applicants thread, someone reported that a CO has been allocated to them (05-June lodge date).


----------



## saz82

I think sometimes there is more than one CO dealing with a case. Sometimes if everything is straight forward and no additional docs/ESC is required, any team member reviewing the case can finalize it. As is the case with people calling and getting grants from team members other than their CO (if a CO is allocated at all) because everything is straight forward with their application.



KeeDa said:


> Thats odd, because today from the 189 June applicants thread, someone reported that a CO has been allocated to them (05-June lodge date).


----------



## SreeIndia

Hi
I have lodged my Visa application on July 12 2015 and did medicals from Bupa melbourne on July 15. However, my agent says the status of medicals show Recommended instead of Received still. I called up Bupa and said our records are all cleared and case is closed within 5 days and there is nothing pending from them.
What can be done here? CO is not yet allocated for me and definitely will take more time. Can anyone help me with some valuable info here as to why the status of medicals remain unchaged?
Thanks in advance.
Sree


----------



## pujaverma

saz82 said:


> I think sometimes there is more than one CO dealing with a case. Sometimes if everything is straight forward and no additional docs/ESC is required, any team member reviewing the case can finalize it. As is the case with people calling and getting grants from team members other than their CO (if a CO is allocated at all) because everything is straight forward with their application.



Hi

Their process has changed and now they can have more than one CO working on our applications as anyone, including the person we call, can pick your application as CO and review and give grants.
That's the reason people are getting grants when they call.
But again, this process is ever changing, so you never know what is exactly happening to your application and also there is no clarity from their side as well in the process, like where are we, how many and what all checks are being conducted, no number, no percentage, no fix time...Yes, the wait is killing.


----------



## ZubairKhan

Hello mates !!!

Sorry this question might have been asked number of times before but somehow i couldn't find recent answers on this, please help

documents to be attached with 189 application should be color scans or scans of certified copies??


Regards


----------



## seanni

Any software engineers(261313) received grant recently?? . I have lodged my application on may 22 with 60 points.
Please reply


----------



## sribha

ZubairKhan said:


> Hello mates !!!
> 
> Sorry this question might have been asked number of times before but somehow i couldn't find recent answers on this, please help
> 
> documents to be attached with 189 application should be color scans or scans of certified copies??
> 
> 
> Regards


Colour scans of originals!


----------



## ZubairKhan

sribha said:


> Colour scans of originals!



Thanks, help while attaching docs in website says that docs should be certified copies so was a bit confused.


----------



## KeeDa

saz82 said:


> I think sometimes there is more than one CO dealing with a case. Sometimes if everything is straight forward and no additional docs/ESC is required, any team member reviewing the case can finalize it. As is the case with people calling and getting grants from team members other than their CO (if a CO is allocated at all) because everything is straight forward with their application.


Yes, Thanks. New update from that thread - applicant form 12-June has been requested by CO to provide PCC.


----------



## Rania.

KeeDa said:


> Thats odd, because today from the 189 June applicants thread, someone reported that a CO has been allocated to them (05-June lodge date).


He didn't even ask me what type of visa subclass it is


----------



## cooldude555

ZubairKhan said:


> Hello mates !!!
> 
> Sorry this question might have been asked number of times before but somehow i couldn't find recent answers on this, please help
> 
> documents to be attached with 189 application should be color scans or scans of certified copies??
> 
> 
> Regards


G,Day Zubair,

If they are color scans, you might not have to get them notarized.
That being said, there are many forum members who have notarized color scans and am one amongst them.

Notarizing a doucment will only add value to it. 

Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa

Rania. said:


> He didn't even ask me what type of visa subclass it is


Did he ask you your visa lodge date?


----------



## abdulkalam1976

*Further evidence of employment*

I got an email from CO to provide Further evidence of employment.

I have the below question:

Q1: I am claiming 10 years experience do i need to provide evidence of Salary for all those years?

Q2: Exp. 2008 Onward (Current Company): Can i submit current Salary letter or Pay Slip from the Employer and Bank statement or do we need to request for other document from the Employer?

Q3: Exp. 2004-2008: i have Employment contract letter and relieving letter where Salary is mentioned, Will it be accepted?

Q4: Exp. 2001-2004: I don't have any document where Salary is mentioned so, do i need to request once again to provide me experience letter and mention Salary in this.

Pls. note that Form 16 or Tax details does not apply in my case.


Appreciate your response.


Thanks & Regards


----------



## KeeDa

abdulkalam1976 said:


> I got an email from CO to provide Further evidence of employment.
> 
> I have the below question:
> 
> Q1: I am claiming 10 years experience do i need to provide evidence of Salary for all those years?
> 
> Q2: Exp. 2008 Onward (Current Company): Can i submit current Salary letter or Pay Slip from the Employer and Bank statement or do we need to request for other document from the Employer?
> 
> Q3: Exp. 2004-2008: i have Employment contract letter and relieving letter where Salary is mentioned, Will it be accepted?
> 
> Q4: Exp. 2001-2004: I don't have any document where Salary is mentioned so, do i need to request once again to provide me experience letter and mention Salary in this.
> 
> Pls. note that Form 16 or Tax details does not apply in my case.
> 
> 
> Appreciate your response.
> 
> 
> Thanks & Regards


Curious to know about your skill met date from ACS. What does the line "_The following employment after mmm-yyyy is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level..._" say from your ACS result?


----------



## cooldude555

abdulkalam1976 said:


> I got an email from CO to provide Further evidence of employment.
> 
> I have the below question:
> 
> Q1: I am claiming 10 years experience do i need to provide evidence of Salary for all those years?
> 
> Q2: Exp. 2008 Onward (Current Company): Can i submit current Salary letter or Pay Slip from the Employer and Bank statement or do we need to request for other document from the Employer?
> 
> Q3: Exp. 2004-2008: i have Employment contract letter and relieving letter where Salary is mentioned, Will it be accepted?
> 
> Q4: Exp. 2001-2004: I don't have any document where Salary is mentioned so, do i need to request once again to provide me experience letter and mention Salary in this.
> 
> Pls. note that Form 16 or Tax details does not apply in my case.
> 
> 
> Appreciate your response.
> 
> 
> Thanks & Regards


Please list the documents that you have provided as proof of employment.

Q1. Yes, you have to provide proof of employment for all the years that you have claimed points for.

Q2. Please provide every employment related document. Contracts, appraisal letters, hike letters, promotion letters, pay stubs, ID card (if possible), appreciation e-mails, relieving letters, reference letters etc. More the merrier.

Q3. Yes, they will be accepted. See if you can provide any of the above mentioned documents too.

Q4. Do you have any pay slips for this duration? if yes, that would suffice. Along with this submit any of the above documents mentioned for Q2.

All the best with your process.


----------



## MM1108

sribha said:


> Colour scans of originals!


Hi srbha,

Does it mean that no nototary attestation is required as you mentiones that color scan of original is required?


----------



## abdulkalam1976

I just mentioned the Period, It's not exactly the same in ACS result


----------



## Dhruv Mishra

*Reporting Time in Australia after 189 granted*

Hello Guys, 

I applied for 189 in july and got the mail from CO on 21st August. All my documents are ready and are uploaded on my application. I wanted to know in how much time we need to report in Australia when the visa is granted. 
Any idea ?????


----------



## cooldude555

Dhruv Mishra said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I applied for 189 in july and got the mail from CO on 21st August. All my documents are ready and are uploaded on my application. I wanted to know in how much time we need to report in Australia when the visa is granted.
> Any idea ?????


Your IED (Initial Entry Date) is based on the date of your PCC or medicals whichever is earlier.

Its generally 1 year from the date of the above document/report.


----------



## cooldude555

Dhruv Mishra said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I applied for 189 in july and got the mail from CO on 21st August. All my documents are ready and are uploaded on my application. I wanted to know in how much time we need to report in Australia when the visa is granted.
> Any idea ?????


By the way, what was the correspondence in the e-mail you received from the CO?


----------



## Dhruv Mishra

CO need my and my wife's Indian PCC and my Belgian PCC that I uploaded on my application yesterday. 

Our medical tests were done last month.


----------



## pujaverma

Hey All,

Can someone please tell me what email id of DIBP do we get the verification mails from?


----------



## unlimitedme

Hi,

Anyone has idea what document should be uploaded for my baby, on: "Custody, Evidence of"?
I have uploaded passport and birth cert for my baby.

Also, for form 80, which option I should use to upload it? 
I am applying offshore, but i saw a lot of people have been uploading this doc. 
Thanks!


----------



## KeeDa

unlimitedme said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone has idea what document should be uploaded for my baby, on: "Custody, Evidence of"?
> I have uploaded passport and birth cert for my baby.
> 
> Also, for form 80, which option I should use to upload it?
> I am applying offshore, but i saw a lot of people have been uploading this doc.
> Thanks!


1. Baby's birth certificate showing your and your partners name. I presume this partner is also part of the application.

2. Form 80 has its own category called "Form 80 Personal particulars for character asseessment" in the dropdown.


----------



## Mumbai2Aus

Hi Everyone!

Got my 189 grant on Monday morning, few minutes after calling.

Would like to thank everyone who has shared their experiences in the forum and came along in the journey.

Goog luck to all who are waiting!

Regards,
Awin


----------



## Mumbai2Aus

Hi Everyone!

Got my 189 grant on Monday morning, few minutes after calling.

Would like to thank everyone who has shared their experiences in the forum and came along in the journey.

Good luck to all who are waiting!

Regards,
Awin


----------



## KeeDa

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Got my 189 grant on Monday morning, few minutes after calling.
> 
> Would like to thank everyone who has shared their experiences in the forum and came along in the journey.
> 
> Goog luck to all who are waiting!
> 
> Regards,
> Awin


Congrats mate. What did you provide for "Spouse English proficiency"? Just the letter from graduation or from school/ high school as well?


----------



## Dhruv Mishra

How much period is given for your initial entry ????


----------



## Mumbai2Aus

KeeDa said:


> Congrats mate. What did you provide for "Spouse English proficiency"? Just the letter from graduation or from school/ high school as well?


Thanks KeeDa. We provided only the letter from her university. It was already uploaded. But uploaded again...


----------



## Dhruv Mishra

cooldude555 said:


> By the way, what was the correspondence in the e-mail you received from the CO?





Mumbai2Aus said:


> Thanks KeeDa. We provided only the letter from her university.


How much period is given for your initial entry ????


----------



## Dhruv Mishra

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Got my 189 grant on Monday morning, few minutes after calling.
> 
> Would like to thank everyone who has shared their experiences in the forum and came along in the journey.
> 
> Good luck to all who are waiting!
> 
> Regards,
> Awin




How much period is given for your initial entry ????


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Got my 189 grant on Monday morning, few minutes after calling.
> 
> Would like to thank everyone who has shared their experiences in the forum and came along in the journey.
> 
> Goog luck to all who are waiting!
> 
> Regards,
> Awin


Congratulations mate


----------



## sribha

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Got my 189 grant on Monday morning, few minutes after calling.
> 
> Would like to thank everyone who has shared their experiences in the forum and came along in the journey.
> 
> Goog luck to all who are waiting!
> 
> Regards,
> Awin


Many Congratulations.


----------



## sribha

MM1108 said:


> Hi srbha,
> 
> Does it mean that no nototary attestation is required as you mentiones that color scan of original is required?


Yes MM. No notary attestation is required for submitting the documents.


----------



## Mumbai2Aus

Dhruv Mishra said:


> How much period is given for your initial entry ????


Dhruv,

Have updated signature with IED.

I think they took one year from the date of medical.

Regards,
Awin


----------



## Mumbai2Aus

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Congratulations mate


Thanks! Hope you get your grant soon.

You have been waiting TOO long!


----------



## Mumbai2Aus

sribha said:


> Many Congratulations.


Thanks Sribha!

I see you too got grant. Congrats!


----------



## mahi31

Congrats dear...



Mumbai2Aus said:


> Thanks Sribha!
> 
> I see you too got grant. Congrats!


----------



## Ricks1990

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Got my 189 grant on Monday morning, few minutes after calling.
> 
> Would like to thank everyone who has shared their experiences in the forum and came along in the journey.
> 
> Good luck to all who are waiting!
> 
> Regards,
> Awin


_Congrats Mumbai2Aus... best wishes for future endeavors...!!!_


----------



## joey1

Hi All,

Just received my spouse PCC from karachi and they only mentioned the resident date after marriage till date which is around 5 years. Will this be any issue? she is not a primary applicant.

Regards


----------



## saz82

Congrats!



Mumbai2Aus said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Got my 189 grant on Monday morning, few minutes after calling.
> 
> Would like to thank everyone who has shared their experiences in the forum and came along in the journey.
> 
> Good luck to all who are waiting!
> 
> Regards,
> Awin


----------



## cooldude555

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Thanks KeeDa. We provided only the letter from her university. It was already uploaded. But uploaded again...


Congratulations and all the very best buddy.

By the way, have you submitted any bank statements as proof of employment? If yes, how many have you provided?

Thanks.


----------



## mankush

hi, 

has anyone got contacted from co with lodging dates after june 15th yet? considering there were only 1000 invite in june should one assume that july is not too far ?


----------



## DesiBabu

All,

i got invite on 3rd August an filed visa on 4th Aug along with all documents except PCC US and Medicals.
Can sommeone confirm if form 80 and 1221 also needs to be filledat this stage?if yes uner which section it should be uploaded?


----------



## Guddu82

Friends can anyone confirm... my wife being a secondary applicant has some issue with her passport. In her educational certificates, her father's name has a middle name, however in her passport the middle name is missing... Its a new passport and we have already filed for visa in July.. Kindly confirm if this will create any issues.. please suggest..


----------



## KeeDa

DesiBabu said:


> All,
> 
> i got invite on 3rd August an filed visa on 4th Aug along with all documents except PCC US and Medicals.
> Can sommeone confirm if form 80 and 1221 also needs to be filledat this stage?if yes uner which section it should be uploaded?


Both forms have their own distinct categories to upload under. Check the dropdown contents.
Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

It were raining grants a couple of weeks back... Applicant were simple calling up DIBP and walking away with grant letter...
But it all seemed to have come to an halt now. I have called DIBP thrice now and still nothing. I am been told it is undergoing routine verification... But then for how long?

I see many June applicants have already received Grants from Adelaide itself though my application is from May. Getting worried


----------



## jtp2015

joey1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received my spouse PCC from karachi and they only mentioned the resident date after marriage till date which is around 5 years. Will this be any issue? she is not a primary applicant.
> 
> Regards


This happened with my wife's pcc also. You will have to contact police station nearby her old/parents home to get second pcc with dates of residence prior to mairrage. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mumbai2Aus

cooldude555 said:


> Congratulations and all the very best buddy.
> 
> By the way, have you submitted any bank statements as proof of employment? If yes, how many have you provided?
> 
> Thanks.


Cooldude,

I provided only bank statements as evidence of payment for first job. Duration 13 months. Just took online statement and uploaded.


----------



## Mumbai2Aus

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Cooldude,
> 
> I provided only bank statements as evidence of payment for first job. Duration 13 months. Just took online statement and uploaded.


I'd also provided salary certificate from the company in letterhead stating that my salary was paid to the account number mentioned in the internet Bank statements. For VETASSESS had provided only notarized copies of online bank statements.


----------



## pujaverma

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Got my 189 grant on Monday morning, few minutes after calling.
> 
> Would like to thank everyone who has shared their experiences in the forum and came along in the journey.
> 
> Goog luck to all who are waiting!
> 
> Regards,
> Awin


congratulations !!! It was a long wait... Me still in queue


----------



## pujaverma

Hey All,

Can someone please tell me what email id of DIBP do we get the verification mails from?


----------



## Mumbai2Aus

pujaverma said:


> congratulations !!! It was a long wait... Me still in queue


Thanks!
Not too long compared to some poor souls here!
Everything took time. But not beyond the specified maximum time frames!
Admittedly, the most tense period was waiting for the visa after two months passed. All is well now 
Good luck to you. You should update your signature.

Regards,
Awin


----------



## Srilatha

Hi everyone, 

Do I need to provide employment history in Form 80 for my Husband also? I am not claiming points for my partner . So do I need to give these details. 

Awaiting for the valuable inputs.


----------



## ZubairKhan

Hello !

Problem is, i have lived in two different places in my country. Got PCC of one place that is from 2000 onward (2000-2015), is it necessary to get PCC of previous years (from birth to 2000) as well??

I will have to travel some 400 km for this and I want avoid this, do i need to provide PCC of this time span as well (from my birth to 2000) or previous 15 years are enough?

Please help.....


----------



## Srilatha

ZubairKhan said:


> Hello !
> 
> Problem is, i have lived in two different places in my country. Got PCC of one place that is from 2000 onward (2000-2015), is it necessary to get PCC of previous years (from birth to 2000) as well??
> 
> I will have to travel some 400 km for this and I want avoid this, do i need to provide PCC of this time span as well (from my birth to 2000) or previous 15 years are enough?
> 
> Please help.....


If you are in the same country then no need of PCC of different places. If you travelled to different country then you need PCC of both the countries.


----------



## ZubairKhan

Srilatha said:


> If you are in the same country then no need of PCC of different places. If you travelled to different country then you need PCC of both the countries.


Thank you, but problem is, dates are mentioned on my PCC as from 2000 to 'to date', it'd have been okay without dates, but with dates they can question about previous years. can they??


----------



## KeeDa

Srilatha said:


> If you are in the same country then no need of PCC of different places. If you travelled to different country then you need PCC of both the countries.


Zubair is from Pakistan. Theirs is a different PCC and process than ours.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I have lodged my visa on 4th August (Two days back).
By when CO should be assigned and what should be the usual grant timelines etc?

Thank you.


----------



## ZubairKhan

KeeDa said:


> Zubair is from Pakistan. Theirs is a different PCC and process than ours.


Process might be different in Pak but it must be same in Aus, please if you can help me out on this, PCC of last 15 years is enough or should i arrange PCC of previous years as well? point is, i was 15 in 2000 so PCC might not be required of time period before 2000.


----------



## KeeDa

ZubairKhan said:


> Process might be different in Pak but it must be same in Aus, please if you can help me out on this, PCC of last 15 years is enough or should i arrange PCC of previous years as well? point is, i was 15 in 2000 so PCC might not be required of time period before 2000.


I wish I could help you brother, but unfortunately I am not aware of the specifics of Pakistani PCC. See if a post from member jtp2015 on page 627 of this thread helps.


----------



## F.A.Ansari

Hi All,

Can someone please tell me from where can I get polio vaccination certificate in Jeddah. I have been vaccinated of course but don't have evidence to prove it. Checked with two clinics they said vaccine is given to children only so it cant be given to me at this age (I'm 32). Not sure how to get a polio vaccination certificate in Jeddah, Saudi Arab. Unfortunately I cant travel to Pakistan right now therefore need to get it from here.
Any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## msgforsunil

oz_knightrider said:


> Thats what they said Mate.. VFS is the authority here who does this.. Absolutely not helpful.
> I hope the CO doesnt have issue with it..
> Do you think affidavit will help?


Sorry, I am not aware on the process. You may write to the CO and ask for more information or agent, if you have gone through.


----------



## saurav_dada

Hello , 

is it vital to fill form 80 along with application ???

Does CO wants form 80 in every case????


----------



## kamy58

F.A.Ansari said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please tell me from where can I get polio vaccination certificate in Jeddah. I have been vaccinated of course but don't have evidence to prove it. Checked with two clinics they said vaccine is given to children only so it cant be given to me at this age (I'm 32). Not sure how to get a polio vaccination certificate in Jeddah, Saudi Arab. Unfortunately I cant travel to Pakistan right now therefore need to get it from here.
> Any help will be highly appreciated.


Why do you need the Polio, it is administered till age 5 only


----------



## gaurav.kushan

saurav_dada said:


> Hello ,
> 
> is it vital to fill form 80 along with application ???
> 
> Does CO wants form 80 in every case????


As far as I know, they don't ask for form 80 to everyone, it depends on the CO.
However, everyone should fill up the form and keep it ready, in case case officer requests then it can be submitted right away.  Cuz it's a long form, so should be prepared beforehand.


----------



## bait0211

Guys, I need your help please. 

I have received an invitation to lodge Visa 189 Last Aug. 3 with an overall 65 points. Upon creating my immiaccount, I have seen that one of my work related experience in EOI has an erroneous date of employment. Although the dates recorded will not affect the overall points. I would like to seek advise if I would need to pursue the visa application or resubmit new EOI and wait for next invites.

Below data is the record for work experience in EOI:

1st job: July 7, 2003 - Feb. 20, 2004 - not relevant
2nd job: March 1, 2004 - March 31, 2005 - relevant
3rd job: April 1, 2005 - March 31, 2006 - relevant
4th job: April 1, 2006 - April 1, 2007 - relevant

5th job - Nov. 28, 2008 - August 6, 2010 - relevant (I'm thinking of changing the dates in Immiaccount to the correct date of April 23, 2007 - November 28, 2010? Or leave it as it is and inform the assigned CO regarding the correct dates?)

6th job - Dec. 1, 2008 - August 6, 2010 - relevant
7th job - Aug. 9, 2010 - present

I am looking forward for your inputs please for I am thinking twice if I am to lodge the visa now or wait? 

I appreciate for your help!


----------



## gaurav.kushan

kamy58 said:


> Why do you need the Polio, it is administered till age 5 only


If you login to the ImmiAccount now and lodge the visa, there's a declaration saying the applicant should have polio vaccination certificate if has lived in the mentioned countries for 28 days or more.
And they have listed 10 countries.


----------



## saurav_dada

gaurav.kushan said:


> As far as I know, they don't ask for form 80 to everyone, it depends on the CO.
> However, everyone should fill up the form and keep it ready, in case case officer requests then it can be submitted right away.  Cuz it's a long form, so should be prepared beforehand.



Is it allowed to apply for Aus PR , if one has Canada PR ???


----------



## gaurav.kushan

saurav_dada said:


> Is it allowed to apply for Aus PR , if one has Canada PR ???


I think it shouldn't have a problem because both are PR Visas not citizenship's.  If its citizenship, then we need to check on the citizenship related rules, however, these are PR visas. 
Other can validate?


----------



## F.A.Ansari

kamy58 said:


> F.A.Ansari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please tell me from where can I get polio vaccination certificate in Jeddah. I have been vaccinated of course but don't have evidence to prove it. Checked with two clinics they said vaccine is given to children only so it cant be given to me at this age (I'm 32). Not sure how to get a polio vaccination certificate in Jeddah, Saudi Arab. Unfortunately I cant travel to Pakistan right now therefore need to get it from here.
> Any help will be highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you need the Polio, it is administered till age 5 only
Click to expand...

It is required for pakistani nationals. When I log in Immi account an alert comes that this is causing delays in processing some applications and pakistani nationals need to present polio vaccination certificate.


----------



## jtp2015

ZubairKhan said:


> Hello !
> 
> Problem is, i have lived in two different places in my country. Got PCC of one place that is from 2000 onward (2000-2015), is it necessary to get PCC of previous years (from birth to 2000) as well??
> 
> I will have to travel some 400 km for this and I want avoid this, do i need to provide PCC of this time span as well (from my birth to 2000) or previous 15 years are enough?
> 
> Please help.....


As per immi website, "police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age."
So, dear Zubairkhan if you were atleast 16 years old in year 2000, then you should be ok. If not, then you may want to get that PCC. Or otherwise, you can submit what you have currently and if anything else is needed, CO will ask you. Hope this helps...


----------



## MM1108

Hello Friends, 
My wife has worked as lecturer for around 6 years but she don't have all related documents like salary slips, FORM 16 , Offer letters etc except experience letters. At present she is not employed.

I was thinking to not to mention her experience/employment in my VISA application. 
Is it fine? OR will it be treated as hiding information?
Please suggest


----------



## VK_OZ

Hi Guys,
I had entered the test taker's id in my EOI instead of the registration id.
I have got the invitation already so cant change the EOI now.
So Please help me with this problem of wrong PTE id in EOI.
anyone who has faced the same problem please reply.

Thanks,
VK


----------



## kamy58

F.A.Ansari said:


> It is required for pakistani nationals. When I log in Immi account an alert comes that this is causing delays in processing some applications and pakistani nationals need to present polio vaccination certificate.


Wow, I have never heard a grown up being vaccinated for Polio. You should call some physicians out there or visit the hospital if such thing is available. Also, there are some other folks who are from Pakistan on this forum, maybe they have gone through this already.


----------



## kengur

How long did you wait for medical to show in your application as received from date of medical exam?


----------



## ZubairKhan

jtp2015 said:


> As per immi website, "police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age."
> So, dear Zubairkhan if you were atleast 16 years old in year 2000, then you should be ok. If not, then you may want to get that PCC. Or otherwise, you can submit what you have currently and if anything else is needed, CO will ask you. Hope this helps...



I was 15 and half, thank you it really helped ......


----------



## athar.dcsian

ZubairKhan said:


> I was 15 and half, thank you it really helped ......


Isn't PCC verification based on fingerprints (part of CNIC)? Why someone need more than one PCC from Pakistan. My friends just made one (were living on different addresses). No issues. Got grant.


----------



## happieaussie2016

There will be request to attach the PTE result card.
You need to submit the result card that you may have received from PTE over email.

Download form 1023. Mention this that you mistakenly gave the wrong information on the PTE registration ID.
this should not be much of a worry if you proactively mention your mistake by uploading the form 1023 which is required for this purpose only.



VK_OZ said:


> Hi Guys,
> I had entered the test taker's id in my EOI instead of the registration id.
> I have got the invitation already so cant change the EOI now.
> So Please help me with this problem of wrong PTE id in EOI.
> anyone who has faced the same problem please reply.
> 
> Thanks,
> VK


----------



## happieaussie2016

If you are not claiming any points for her experience then it should not be a problem.
I would suggest that don't hide anything. mention her experience but don't attach any documents.
Usually CO wont ask for any proofs if you are not claiming any points.
if they do the Experience letters should suffice.



MM1108 said:


> Hello Friends,
> My wife has worked as lecturer for around 6 years but she don't have all related documents like salary slips, FORM 16 , Offer letters etc except experience letters. At present she is not employed.
> 
> I was thinking to not to mention her experience/employment in my VISA application.
> Is it fine? OR will it be treated as hiding information?
> Please suggest


----------



## Ricks1990

Hi all,

Any Grant today...?

Last day of the week... may shower grants...!!!

Regards,
Rick1990


----------



## drmudit

I have lived in Canada for 11 months and 28 days. Should i be applying for PCC or can i get away without it?


----------



## abhishrek

Dear experts,

I had submitted my EOI on 22/07/15 but while going through my EOI, I realized that the pin code was incorrect. So, I updated it today. Will this result in my EOI to fall back in the queue? i.e. My EOI will be after the people who have submitted before today or will it remain as per submission date 22/07/2015?

Cheers,
Abhi


----------



## happieaussie2016

Don't worry mate,
EOI Date only gets changed if there is any change in points
A minor editing will not effect your date of invitations.

you can play around with your EOI as much as you can changing or editing anything that does not affect your points.
you can check your date of effect from skill select page also. it would be same.

CHeers



abhishrek said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI on 22/07/15 but while going through my EOI, I realized that the pin code was incorrect. So, I updated it today. Will this result in my EOI to fall back in the queue? i.e. My EOI will be after the people who have submitted before today or will it remain as per submission date 22/07/2015?
> 
> Cheers,
> Abhi


----------



## abhishrek

suku1809 said:


> Don't worry mate,
> EOI Date only gets changed if there is any change in points
> A minor editing will not effect your date of invitations.
> 
> you can play around with your EOI as much as you can changing or editing anything that does not affect your points.
> you can check your date of effect from skill select page also. it would be same.
> 
> CHeers


@Suku1809, Thank you for your prompt response.


----------



## prasadg

*Hi*

Please help me on this.

I got a new passport after visa grant. Sent form 929. Got a reply. Thy say New grant letter will not be issued with new passport number but carry both passport when travelling to australia.

But in the VEVO still my old passport No showing. I tried to call 1300364613 adn recording went about 40min and i got disconnected.

Please give me an advice. I going to do my first visit next month. Pl Pl

regards
PRasad


----------



## Here_to_fly

Does DIBP work on Saturdays as well to issue Grant :confused2:


----------



## KeeDa

prasadg said:


> Please help me on this.
> 
> I got a new passport after visa grant. Sent form 929. Got a reply. Thy say New grant letter will not be issued with new passport number but carry both passport when travelling to australia.
> 
> But in the VEVO still my old passport No showing. I tried to call 1300364613 adn recording went about 40min and i got disconnected.
> 
> Please give me an advice. I going to do my first visit next month. Pl Pl
> 
> regards
> PRasad


That is correct. New grant letters are not issued and the VEVO continues to show the old passport number. You will have to carry your old passport (as well as the new one) every time you travel. Their system internally has been updated with this change in the passport though.


----------



## KeeDa

Here_to_fly said:


> Does DIBP work on Saturdays as well to issue Grant :confused2:


These days, yes.


----------



## prasadg

KeeDa said:


> That is correct. New grant letters are not issued and the VEVO continues to show the old passport number. You will have to carry your old passport (as well as the new one) every time you travel. Their system internally has been updated with this change in the passport though.


Gr8 buddy thank you very much


----------



## drmudit

*Please help*



drmudit said:


> I have lived in Canada for 11 months and 28 days. Should i be applying for PCC or can i get away without it?


Someone kindly provide valuable advise. Getting PCC from Canada is a painful and long process. Just wondering since stay was just under 12 months, will they ask for it or not?


----------



## RahX

drmudit said:


> Someone kindly provide valuable advise. Getting PCC from Canada is a painful and long process. Just wondering since stay was just under 12 months, will they ask for it or not?


The Canadian PCC isn't that long. It just requires a 3rd party to help digitalise the finger prints and extra cost for it. It was around 2 weeks for me to get it done, that including the postage time.


----------



## drmudit

RahX said:


> The Canadian PCC isn't that long. It just requires a 3rd party to help digitalise the finger prints and extra cost for it. It was around 2 weeks for me to get it done, that including the postage time.


Thanks for your response. Did you apply from Australia.


----------



## RahX

drmudit said:


> Thanks for your response. Did you apply from Australia.


I am an onshore applicant. Still waiting for the grant


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

Can anyone please let me know that inside IMMIACCOUNT we should be uploaded ACS and PTE pdfs as it is or we should get them attested and scanned and then upload? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## KeeDa

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know that inside IMMIACCOUNT we should be uploaded ACS and PTE pdfs as it is or we should get them attested and scanned and then upload?
> Thank you in advance.


I uploaded them as-is without any attestation. I am sure it works.


----------



## sribha

Srilatha said:


> Hi everyone, Do I need to provide employment history in Form 80 for my Husband also? I am not claiming points for my partner . So do I need to give these details. Awaiting for the valuable inputs.


Yes. It's better to give your husband's employment history in form 80 even though you don't claim points for him.


----------



## ZubairKhan

athar.dcsian said:


> Isn't PCC verification based on fingerprints (part of CNIC)? Why someone need more than one PCC from Pakistan. My friends just made one (were living on different addresses). No issues. Got grant.



No it isn't, they gave you form to fill asking all previous addresses you lived in and then they go there for verification and check records in local stations may be.....


----------



## sribha

saurav_dada said:


> Hello , is it vital to fill form 80 along with application ??? Does CO wants form 80 in every case????


If you have traveled overseas then form 80 is definitely required. It's better you submit it before CO asks for it to save some time. If you have not traveled, you fill it and keep it ready, if CO asks for it you can provide.


----------



## sribha

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Thanks Sribha! I see you too got grant. Congrats!


Thank you.


----------



## sribha

mahi31 said:


> Congrats dear...


Thanks Mahi.


----------



## topmahajan

Guys,

Thanks for answering my queries. I have observed two more tricky points while collecting my documents. It will be really helpful if someone can answer below queries:

1. I am claiming points for my work at my first company. That company was acquired by some other company and so it's name changed two times. Now, I have documents with different names. will it be a problem? For ex. My salary slip says company name as "P Systems". My Experience letter says company name as "D P Systems". And my Role and Responsibilities letter says company name as "D services". This last letter I submitted to ACS, so my ACS assessment has the company name as "D services". Not sure will it be a problem and what name I should mention in my visa application? In EOI I mentioned the name as "D Services formerly P Systems".

2. In my current company, I got promoted to next level. But my ACS assessment and my EOI has my last designation before promotion. Will it be a problem in case they do verification check with the employer? What designation should I mention in my Visa application?

Thanks for your help as always.

Prashant


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Here_to_fly said:


> Does DIBP work on Saturdays as well to issue Grant :confused2:


These days even weekdays are like weekends with very few grants
Yes there have been 1 or 2 grants on saturdays as well


----------



## insiyac

Hello everyone,

I am a newbie on this forum. I lodged my visa(189) on 4th August and have frontloaded available documents except PCC/medical.
I have attached a colour scan copy of my original degree certificate. Is certified copy compulsory? OR would they accept the original? Because for my assessment from Engineers Australia I provided scanned copy of original degree certi.

Also I came to know that there are two types of PCC - one done by PSK and one from Commissioner's office. Which one should be done for skilled migration?

Thanks in anticipation,
Insiya


----------



## Faris_ksa

Hi Guys... 

today it has been 50 days since I Lodged my application, but no contact from case officer yet.. I was wondering when I login to my Immi account should I press on submit button in the first page where it shows the status as application received on 18 June. Do I need to do anything or should I just wait?


----------



## Here_to_fly

KeeDa said:


> I uploaded them as-is without any attestation. I am sure it works.


You need not to get these 2 documents attested


----------



## Ritika11

Hello everyone! Need one suggestion :
My husband is an MBA and is working as manager - sales since the last 9 years.
I am uploading all his educational documents, but unfortunately we might need to get his degree for MBA re-issued which will take some time as per his university.
Somebody suggested just to upload his graduation (B.COM) documents and do not even show MBA then. I'll be uploading his resume and work-ex documents as well. 
So, should I remove MBA from his resume as well? Is it that showing his PG degree will strengthen my application? or it does not matter whatever is his eductaional background, in the end it's my application??
Please suggest!


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi there,
I wonder what happened to DIBP. Few months ago maybe around Sep 2014 to April 2015, they were offering grants within 2 to 3 months but now the situation is not the same. 

I applied for 189 visa on 20 march 2015 and still waiting for the grant (Plz go through my signature for more details).

Plz shed some light on this issue.


----------



## Ritika11

Another question please :
What is this last stage really about? Do they verify the credentials of documents submitted like calling up organizations/people ? Is that why this last stage takes so long?? I am just trying to understand what is this last stage all about? except for uploading all documents?


----------



## Kariznin

Hi Guys 

I am getting my marriage certificate today and while thinking of my grant I got a little worried.

Me and my wife lodged the visa application yesterday and with her old surname I. E. We decided not to change surname in all documents and just get it done in the marriage certificate. So, we lodged the visa application with her old surname which is same in her passport and my name is also added to her passport. she is the primary applicant in the visa application process. 

1. So, will it be a concern during the visa process that in marriage certificate the name is changed and we are lodging application with the old name? 

2. Also, there was a question in visa application page that have you ever been known by any other name, so we marked it as NO as her Given name had always been same in her case, only the surname is changed only in the marriage certificate. Will this be a concern again? 

Please advise.


----------



## evangelist

Ritika11 said:


> Another question please :
> What is this last stage really about? Do they verify the credentials of documents submitted like calling up organizations/people ? Is that why this last stage takes so long?? I am just trying to understand what is this last stage all about? except for uploading all documents?


Yes, they perform verification on a case to case basis (not for all applicants).
They may contact your HR or supervisor to verify the claims in your experience letter and skills certificate. In some cases they may physically visit your employer premises. Sometimes they call the applicant itself and cross check whether all details supplied in the visa application match. However, it is not necessary that all the verification happens in the last stage(they may do it earlier).
The other things in last stage being medicals and PCC.


----------



## evangelist

Ritika11 said:


> Hello everyone! Need one suggestion :
> My husband is an MBA and is working as manager - sales since the last 9 years.
> I am uploading all his educational documents, but unfortunately we might need to get his degree for MBA re-issued which will take some time as per his university.
> Somebody suggested just to upload his graduation (B.COM) documents and do not even show MBA then. I'll be uploading his resume and work-ex documents as well.
> So, should I remove MBA from his resume as well? Is it that showing his PG degree will strengthen my application? or it does not matter whatever is his eductaional background, in the end it's my application??
> Please suggest!


Ritika- are you claiming partner points in your application?

At a later stage, CO may ask for form 80 and 1221 for all applicants, in which you have to provide details of all education qualifications and work experience including part time/voluntary work and explain all gaps in education and work. Hence it is not a good idea to suppress educational facts. If there is some problem with his MBA certificate, you may provide the current version and explain that corrected version is awaited from university. (also depends on what is wrong with the current certificate. Minor mistake in it may not matter if you are not claiming partner points).

Seniors may comment.


----------



## shah-sawar

What's the contact number of Adelaide Team 4 ?


----------



## kamy58

Friends-

I am not claiming for partner points, while filling up the online form and Form 80, Do I need to provide work experience details of my wife. 
She has offer and relieving letter for couple of jobs but not others. Also, we don't have pay slips for her and salary bank accounts are closed.


----------



## saz82

For her you will fill form 80 and give details of her work, but you will not be required to give supporting evidence for her work if you are not claiming points for her.




kamy58 said:


> Friends-
> 
> I am not claiming for partner points, while filling up the online form and Form 80, Do I need to provide work experience details of my wife.
> She has offer and relieving letter for couple of jobs but not others. Also, we don't have pay slips for her and salary bank accounts are closed.


----------



## KeeDa

Kariznin said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am getting my marriage certificate today and while thinking of my grant I got a little worried.
> 
> Me and my wife lodged the visa application yesterday and with her old surname I. E. We decided not to change surname in all documents and just get it done in the marriage certificate. So, we lodged the visa application with her old surname which is same in her passport and my name is also added to her passport. she is the primary applicant in the visa application process.
> 
> 1. So, will it be a concern during the visa process that in marriage certificate the name is changed and we are lodging application with the old name?
> 
> 2. Also, there was a question in visa application page that have you ever been known by any other name, so we marked it as NO as her Given name had always been same in her case, only the surname is changed only in the marriage certificate. Will this be a concern again?
> 
> Please advise.


As far as I know, (at least Indian) marriage certificate alone does not certify a change in her name. It states your name and her maiden name. Nowhere does it state her first name alongside your last name. You use this certificate, an affidavit, and some gazetted certificate to officially change the name. I might be wrong though as I myself haven't experienced all this. We did not opt for a name change, and have applied for the visa, PCCs, etc. using wife's maiden name itself.

So, it might as well be that your wife's name isn't changed officially, which I think is a good thing for now because your visa application was done using her maiden name.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thanks for answering my queries. I have observed two more tricky points while collecting my documents. It will be really helpful if someone can answer below queries:
> 
> 1. I am claiming points for my work at my first company. That company was acquired by some other company and so it's name changed two times. Now, I have documents with different names. will it be a problem? For ex. My salary slip says company name as "P Systems". My Experience letter says company name as "D P Systems". And my Role and Responsibilities letter says company name as "D services". This last letter I submitted to ACS, so my ACS assessment has the company name as "D services". Not sure will it be a problem and what name I should mention in my visa application? In EOI I mentioned the name as "D Services formerly P Systems".
> 
> 2. In my current company, I got promoted to next level. But my ACS assessment and my EOI has my last designation before promotion. Will it be a problem in case they do verification check with the employer? What designation should I mention in my Visa application?
> 
> Thanks for your help as always.
> 
> Prashant


I'm not sure about point number 1.
However, for point number 2, you shouldn't have any problem with it.
If case officer asks, you can show him your promotion letter.


----------



## abdulkalam1976

*Application status changed*

Today I noticed my application status changed to "Assessment in Progress", How much time normally it takes to complete the process further?

Appreciate your response on this.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I don't have birth Certificate, can anyone please let me know what else I can upload in the Evident of Birth or age attachment? Passport or something?

Thank you


----------



## varundev

shah-sawar said:


> What's the contact number of Adelaide Team 4 ?


Hello Mate,

You are waiting since 20th March. As I heard from many people that most of the applications are passing through external check. Many of my our mates got verification call or physical check in last one month who applied min feb, mar and april. I wander you did get any verification call or not.

its number is 00 61 874 217 163 for Adelaide.

Please share your experience of calling with us.

Thanks Mate in Advance


----------



## varundev

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I don't have birth Certificate, can anyone please let me know what else I can upload in the Evident of Birth or age attachment? Passport or something?
> 
> Thank you


Passport is supportive document. you can add your Driving Licence, AADHAR CARD on which your birth date and residential proof can match with your passport detail

you can also show only school leaving certificate for your birth proof.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

varundev said:


> Passport is supportive document. you can add your Driving Licence, AADHAR CARD on which your birth date and residential proof can match with your passport detail
> 
> you can also show only school leaving certificate for your birth proof.


Thanks for your response.


----------



## kamy58

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thanks for answering my queries. I have observed two more tricky points while collecting my documents. It will be really helpful if someone can answer below queries:
> 
> 1. I am claiming points for my work at my first company. That company was acquired by some other company and so it's name changed two times. Now, I have documents with different names. will it be a problem? For ex. My salary slip says company name as "P Systems". My Experience letter says company name as "D P Systems". And my Role and Responsibilities letter says company name as "D services". This last letter I submitted to ACS, so my ACS assessment has the company name as "D services". Not sure will it be a problem and what name I should mention in my visa application? In EOI I mentioned the name as "D Services formerly P Systems".
> 
> 2. In my current company, I got promoted to next level. But my ACS assessment and my EOI has my last designation before promotion. Will it be a problem in case they do verification check with the employer? What designation should I mention in my Visa application?
> 
> Thanks for your help as always.
> 
> Prashant


Point 1-- You should provide press release citing the acquisition, generally it is available in archives of company and also on the investor relations department of your company


----------



## KeeDa

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thanks for answering my queries. I have observed two more tricky points while collecting my documents. It will be really helpful if someone can answer below queries:
> 
> 1. I am claiming points for my work at my first company. That company was acquired by some other company and so it's name changed two times. Now, I have documents with different names. will it be a problem? For ex. My salary slip says company name as "P Systems". My Experience letter says company name as "D P Systems". And my Role and Responsibilities letter says company name as "D services". This last letter I submitted to ACS, so my ACS assessment has the company name as "D services". Not sure will it be a problem and what name I should mention in my visa application? In EOI I mentioned the name as "D Services formerly P Systems".
> 
> 2. In my current company, I got promoted to next level. But my ACS assessment and my EOI has my last designation before promotion. Will it be a problem in case they do verification check with the employer? What designation should I mention in my Visa application?
> 
> Thanks for your help as always.
> 
> Prashant


1. I can relate to this scenario. My joining and half of the payslips have "DP Systems" and the other half and relieving+experience certificate have "D Services". Should not be a problem. However, the only thing different in my case is that my SD author mentioned "was employed with D Services (formerly known as DP Systems)" and my ACS result letter also states "Employer: D Services (formerly DP Systems)". I suggest that you get a letter from your HR stating this name change with dates and upload it along with your employment documents.

2. Perfectly normal scenario for someone to get promoted post ACS assessment. Just inform the HR that should verification take place, mention clearly that you now are at ABC position, but between mm-yy to mm-yy, you were XYZ. In the visa application, we enter the work episodes exactly as given in the ACS outcome and if required, an additional one to cover the period after ACS result till invitation date (or lodgement date). Enter the ABC position in this last episode with correct dates.


----------



## AshCh

Hello Everyone,
Received my grant yesterday after a wait of 3.5 months. I cannot thank this forum enough for all the guidance I obtained here. Infact completed the whole PR process going through the posts in this forum,as I had applied without an immigration agent.
Although this is my first post here,i used to devour all the posts here and it was this group that kept me going during the dreadful wait of 3 months.

I had applied on April 19th,front loaded all the docs and there was no CO allocation. I called DIBP twice in July who stated that my application is under routine checks.
Received a verification call on 29th July and got the grant a week later 

All the very best to those who are awaiting the Grant.Your mail is on its way !


----------



## KeeDa

AshCh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Received my grant yesterday after a wait of 3.5 months. I cannot thank this forum enough for all the guidance I obtained here. Infact completed the whole PR process going through the posts in this forum,as I had applied without an immigration agent.
> Although this is my first post here,i used to devour all the posts here and it was this group that kept me going during the dreadful wait of 3 months.
> 
> I had applied on April 19th,front loaded all the docs and there was no CO allocation. I called DIBP twice in July who stated that my application is under routine checks.
> Received a verification call on 29th July and got the grant a week later
> 
> All the very best to those who are awaiting the Grant.Your mail is on its way !


Congrats. Was it just you who received the call, or were your employers also contacted?


----------



## AshCh

KeeDa,
I am not sure whether my employers received the call.


----------



## kitkat5583

Hi,

I got contacted by CO today for Form-80, PCC and Medical. Had some questions regarding Form 80. Can someone please guide me on this ?

1) (Form 80) The "Employment" section (Q20) has a column for "Your Occupation and Duties". Do we need to enter the full job description again here or the Job designation is enough ?

2) (Form 80) The "Education" section (Q21) has a column for "Full name of course and Supervisor details". Here do we really need to provide a supervisor detail from the college? For me getting a reference would really be difficult now.

3)The "IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf" document, says "Please provide a full curriculum Vitae/Resume: for employment and for study". I hope this only means that we need to provide these details in Form 80 itself not some seperate document like Job Resume. Please suggest


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

AshCh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Received my grant yesterday after a wait of 3.5 months. I cannot thank this forum enough for all the guidance I obtained here. Infact completed the whole PR process going through the posts in this forum,as I had applied without an immigration agent.
> Although this is my first post here,i used to devour all the posts here and it was this group that kept me going during the dreadful wait of 3 months.
> 
> I had applied on April 19th,front loaded all the docs and there was no CO allocation. I called DIBP twice in July who stated that my application is under routine checks.
> Received a verification call on 29th July and got the grant a week later
> 
> All the very best to those who are awaiting the Grant.Your mail is on its way !



Congrats buddy


----------



## sunny_msb

Hi everyone..
Just wanted to know whether we can make changes in our personal details( given name, family name etc) after visa lodgement and fee payment. If yes, then how much time do we have to make these changes.
Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Ricks1990

AshCh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Received my grant yesterday after a wait of 3.5 months. I cannot thank this forum enough for all the guidance I obtained here. Infact completed the whole PR process going through the posts in this forum,as I had applied without an immigration agent.
> Although this is my first post here,i used to devour all the posts here and it was this group that kept me going during the dreadful wait of 3 months.
> 
> I had applied on April 19th,front loaded all the docs and there was no CO allocation. I called DIBP twice in July who stated that my application is under routine checks.
> Received a verification call on 29th July and got the grant a week later
> 
> All the very best to those who are awaiting the Grant.Your mail is on its way !


Hearty congratulations AshCh...


----------



## qimtiaz

AshCh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Received my grant yesterday after a wait of 3.5 months. I cannot thank this forum enough for all the guidance I obtained here. Infact completed the whole PR process going through the posts in this forum,as I had applied without an immigration agent.
> Although this is my first post here,i used to devour all the posts here and it was this group that kept me going during the dreadful wait of 3 months.
> 
> I had applied on April 19th,front loaded all the docs and there was no CO allocation. I called DIBP twice in July who stated that my application is under routine checks.
> Received a verification call on 29th July and got the grant a week later
> 
> All the very best to those who are awaiting the Grant.Your mail is on its way !


Many Congratulations Dear... Good luck for your future endeavors....


----------



## sunny_msb

Hi everyone..
Just wanted to know whether we can make changes in our personal details( given name, family name etc) after visa lodgement and fee payment. If yes, then how much time do we have to make these changes.
Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## KeeDa

sunny_msb said:


> Hi everyone..
> Just wanted to know whether we can make changes in our personal details( given name, family name etc) after visa lodgement and fee payment. If yes, then how much time do we have to make these changes.
> Any help would be highly appreciated.


You can, and should notify the department about any changes using Form 1022 "Notification of changes in circumstances". There is a special form 929 to inform about change in passport, and there is a form 1023 to notify about any incorrect details given earlier.


----------



## bharathyku

Hi all,
Do we need the red stamp as well for notarizing the documents or is it only for statutory declaration?


----------



## Here_to_fly

bharathyku said:


> Hi all,
> Do we need the red stamp as well for notarizing the documents or is it only for statutory declaration?


Red stamp is not required at all on any of the documents. 

All the documents must be simple notarized with that round notary stamp, advocate name stamp along with date.. In case of xerox copies, it must have xerox copy of original stamp and in case of declarations, it should be proper affidavit, mentioned sworn before me.


----------



## kengur

Congrats to all people, and good lack for the rest of us 
2 questions:
1. How long does it take for Medical status to change from "recommended" to "received"? 
2. My CO told me in email that all further communication is to be done by email, does it mean that I send additional documents by email or should I upload them on my Immi acount?

Visa Lodge: June, 04 2015 CO-Contact:04/08/2015 Requesting PCCs , form 80 and Medical Grant:...


----------



## saurav_dada

Hello Friends, 

I got immigrant visa of canada stamped on my passport in May 2015 which is the last step towards PR of Canada. I have still not entered Canada by now. I applied in FSW 2014.

Do I have PR status at the moment or not ???

If I am asked to fill about PR of any other country other than India , then should I mention that I have PR of Canada at the moment or I would become permanent resident once I enter there???

Pls suggest, Act I have to file Aus PR and in that they have mentioned to give information about any other PR I am holding . 

I am confused about what to write there , since I only have immigrant visa stamped on passport , not the PR card?

Pls suggest as soon as possible.

Is it legal to apply for Aus PR if we have Canada PR ??


----------



## KeeDa

saurav_dada said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got immigrant visa of canada stamped on my passport in May 2015 which is the last step towards PR of Canada. I have still not entered Canada by now. I applied in FSW 2014.
> 
> Do I have PR status at the moment or not ???
> 
> If I am asked to fill about PR of any other country other than India , then should I mention that I have PR of Canada at the moment or I would become permanent resident once I enter there???
> 
> Pls suggest, Act I have to file Aus PR and in that they have mentioned to give information about any other PR I am holding .
> 
> I am confused about what to write there , since I only have immigrant visa stamped on passport , not the PR card?
> 
> Pls suggest as soon as possible.
> 
> Is it legal to apply for Aus PR if we have Canada PR ??


I have lodged my Australian PR visa and at least until this stage I don't remember a question about PR visa from any other country. I do remember questions about citizenship though. I've invited someone whom I know in this exact situation to comment on this post. Lets wait and see what he has to say.

It is perfectly legal to apply for Aus PR when holding the Canadian PR.


----------



## bharathyku

Does front loading the documents make a difference in the CO allocation or there is a fixed time for the CO allocation. Please clarify.


----------



## SqOats

KeeDa said:


> I have lodged my Australian PR visa and at least until this stage I don't remember a question about PR visa from any other country. I do remember questions about citizenship though. I've invited someone whom I know in this exact situation to comment on this post. Lets wait and see what he has to say.
> 
> It is perfectly legal to apply for Aus PR when holding the Canadian PR.


This info is asked in form 80 only.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

bharathyku said:


> Does front loading the documents make a difference in the CO allocation or there is a fixed time for the CO allocation. Please clarify.


There is fixed time for CO allocation which is around 50-55 days though front loading all documents will ensure visa grant without any hiccups..if not for any background verification


----------



## sunny_msb

KeeDa said:


> You can, and should notify the department about any changes using Form 1022 "Notification of changes in circumstances". There is a special form 929 to inform about change in passport, and there is a form 1023 to notify about any incorrect details given earlier.


Thanks for the info keeDa.


----------



## sribha

kamy58 said:


> Point 1-- You should provide press release citing the acquisition, generally it is available in archives of company and also on the investor relations department of your company


I had similar issue. I submitted my job contract letter which showed old name and newest appraisal letter which showed new company name. I also attached a document which gave a hint about company merger.

The documents were accepted by CO.


----------



## Nainaa

Hi Friends,
My lawyer didn't ask me to provide any reference letter. I read in many posts about verification call, in my case i didn't submit any reference letter so in that case CO will contact to whom?
In my contract just website address and office number e-mail address and the name of Chief executive of the company are written.
Will CO call at office number and try to approach CEO.
What is your suggestion for reference letter, should I give a reference letter too to my lawyer to make sure call will be received by a person who will be able to answer the call. The thing is my COE is frequently travelling abroad for her other businesses almost after every one n half months. I am worried what if she couldn't able to attend the verification call.


----------



## athar.dcsian

saurav_dada said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got immigrant visa of canada stamped on my passport in May 2015 which is the last step towards PR of Canada. I have still not entered Canada by now. I applied in FSW 2014.
> 
> Do I have PR status at the moment or not ???
> 
> If I am asked to fill about PR of any other country other than India , then should I mention that I have PR of Canada at the moment or I would become permanent resident once I enter there???
> 
> Pls suggest, Act I have to file Aus PR and in that they have mentioned to give information about any other PR I am holding .
> 
> I am confused about what to write there , since I only have immigrant visa stamped on passport , not the PR card?
> 
> Pls suggest as soon as possible.
> 
> Is it legal to apply for Aus PR if we have Canada PR ??


Hi Saurav_dada,

Canada PR has been granted and visa has been stamped on passport. So for sure, it's YES.
To validate it or not, it's different story. At this point of time, when you are filing visa application and filling out Form 80, your PR is still valid because you still have chance to enter in Canada before Initial Entry expiry (even if you consider this scenario).


----------



## Varun Kumar

Hi ,

Does anyone are aware about the latest time frames for CO allocation to 189 visas?

Appreciate your responses

Varun


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Varun Kumar said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Does anyone are aware about the latest time frames for CO allocation to 189 visas?
> 
> Appreciate your responses
> 
> Varun



Hi varun

Please read through the above posts as this question has already been answered
In short it is 50-55 days


----------



## Nainaa

Nainaa said:


> Hi Friends,
> My lawyer didn't ask me to provide any reference letter. I read in many posts about verification call, in my case i didn't submit any reference letter so in that case CO will contact to whom?
> In my contract just website address and office number e-mail address and the name of Chief executive of the company are written.
> Will CO call at office number and try to approach CEO.
> What is your suggestion for reference letter, should I give a reference letter too to my lawyer to make sure call will be received by a person who will be able to answer the call. The thing is my COE is frequently travelling abroad for her other businesses almost after every one n half months. I am worried what if she couldn't able to attend the verification call.


Hello friends,
Could you guys please suggest me a better option. What I am thinking is to request HR department to provide me an experience letter. However, I am bit confused with reference letter, how many referees should I need to mention. Secondly, Is it ok if I request to company's manager for a reference. Is it important to give a reference of my immediate manager. Please guys suggest me the best way to deal with the verification process. My lawyer isn't very co-operative i wrote her various e mails but she didn't respond any of them.


----------



## jazz.mech

Dear Expats,

I am new to this forum. I have lodged my EOI on 18th July 2015 for Mechanical Engineer with 60 points. I haven't received an invitation in August round. My visa is going to expire on 30th of August. What all options do I have now ? As I have just completed my Masters, Can I lodge a tourist visa (subclass 600) and then apply for PR ( hope fully in september) or Should I go for Tempory resident visa (Sub class 485). I dont wanna waste 1500$ for the sake of 7 days as I am expecting my invitation in Septemper. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## appu1982

Dear Friends,

My 190 NSW is expiring in a week. I was expecting 189 invite but chances are less. Can I go with filing VISA application with 190. Will it be good decision to go NSW and search job in my area. I am a performance test engineer. Are there enough opportunities in NSW for Software performance testing. Your suggestions would help me to take quick decision. Please suggest..

Regards,
Appu


----------



## ausfiz

Yeah not a good idea to hide anything just get a letter from the University stating the Degree issuance would take a certain amount of time. That's what I did for my Degree too(told by my MARA agent)


----------



## Kelschiao

KeeDa said:


> You can, and should notify the department about any changes using Form 1022 "Notification of changes in circumstances". There is a special form 929 to inform about change in passport, and there is a form 1023 to notify about any incorrect details given earlier.


Hi, I am having trouble locating the 1023 form in my immi account, can you tell me where I can find it? thanks!


--------------------------------------
EOI Submitted: 25 May 2015
Invited: 9 July 2015
189 Lodged: 30 July 2015
CO Contact: --
Grant: --


----------



## kamy58

Kelschiao said:


> Hi, I am having trouble locating the 1023 form in my immi account, can you tell me where I can find it? thanks!
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------
> EOI Submitted: 25 May 2015
> Invited: 9 July 2015
> 189 Lodged: 30 July 2015
> CO Contact: --
> Grant: --


All forms can be found at below location
Departmental forms


----------



## Sophia224968

Please help. I lodged my 189 visa last 15 June and now CO is requesting additional documents: one of those is Form 80. In the instructions in CO's email on how to fill out form 80, it says I need to provide my address in the last 30 years. However, in the form itself, it only requires addresses for the last 10 years and only those seeking visa as a refugee need to provide 30 years address history.. So now I am confused with which one to follow.

Can anyone please enlighten me about this? I would really appreciate any help extended.


----------



## oz_knightrider

When lodging the application I believe on page 15 it asked for countries that the applicant has lives besides usual countries of residence.
I have entered the countries where I have lived for more than 12 months.

I haven't included the short stays.

Is this the correct approach?

Please let me know


----------



## DesiBabu

oz_knightrider said:


> When lodging the application I believe on page 15 it asked for countries that the applicant has lives besides usual countries of residence.
> I have entered the countries where I have lived for more than 12 months.
> 
> I haven't included the short stays.
> 
> Is this the correct approach?
> 
> Please let me know


if your job episode or career episode relates to a city then mention it..else you can ignore.
In one's lifetime one visits many places including their relatives/friends for short durations..but unless those are documented and presented to Australia..no point in showing it


----------



## Ricks1990

oz_knightrider said:


> When lodging the application I believe on page 15 it asked for countries that the applicant has lives besides usual countries of residence.
> I have entered the countries where I have lived for more than 12 months.
> 
> I haven't included the short stays.
> 
> Is this the correct approach?
> 
> Please let me know


It is better to give all the details... when DIBP will enter your passport details in their passport history tracking system... all of your travel history details will be in front of the department... so I suggest you don't conceal anything from the DIBP...!!!


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Sophia224968 said:


> Please help. I lodged my 189 visa last 15 June and now CO is requesting additional documents: one of those is Form 80. In the instructions in CO's email on how to fill out form 80, it says I need to provide my address in the last 30 years. However, in the form itself, it only requires addresses for the last 10 years and only those seeking visa as a refugee need to provide 30 years address history.. So now I am confused with which one to follow.
> 
> Can anyone please enlighten me about this? I would really appreciate any help extended.


I would say, you should go according to what CO has requested, instead of tell him that form says this and these are the instructions etc. He's the owner of your case now, so you should go according to him. These are my thoughts. You might have a different view still.


----------



## Telldell

Hi Guys

Does anyone know how to get VISA stamp on the passport?
How much do I need to pay?
How do I pay
Which form do I need to fill
Which address do I have to send the passport to get the Visa stampped
How long is it going to take

Thank you


----------



## athar.dcsian

oz_knightrider said:


> When lodging the application I believe on page 15 it asked for countries that the applicant has lives besides usual countries of residence.
> I have entered the countries where I have lived for more than 12 months.
> 
> I haven't included the short stays.
> 
> Is this the correct approach?
> 
> Please let me know



IMO it's fine because in question it's specifically mentioned that provide last permanent address. It doesn't even says more than one address...just asking last one.


----------



## Jammanu

Any grant today guys?


----------



## oz_knightrider

Ricks1990 said:


> It is better to give all the details... when DIBP will enter your passport details in their passport history tracking system... all of your travel history details will be in front of the department... so I suggest you don't conceal anything from the DIBP...!!!


Wasnt concealing but was not sure what to fill. Already submitted it.
Should I fill 1023 and submit


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi there,

I called on this number(+61 874 217 163) today around 1:30pm(Australian time). It was on recording and nobody picking it up. 

The recording stating that if there is any query regarding visa status, email them on gsm adelaide email address or call them on the same old 0061731367000 number.

What to do now ?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

shah-sawar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I called on this number(+61 874 217 163) today around 1:30pm(Australian time). It was on recording and nobody picking it up.
> 
> The recording stating that if there is any query regarding visa status, email them on gsm adelaide email address or call them on the same old 0061731367000 number.
> 
> What to do now ?



Keep trying until you get through
Better you call tomorrow at 10am AEST


----------



## Ritika11

evangelist said:


> Ritika- are you claiming partner points in your application?
> 
> At a later stage, CO may ask for form 80 and 1221 for all applicants, in which you have to provide details of all education qualifications and work experience including part time/voluntary work and explain all gaps in education and work. Hence it is not a good idea to suppress educational facts. If there is some problem with his MBA certificate, you may provide the current version and explain that corrected version is awaited from university. (also depends on what is wrong with the current certificate. Minor mistake in it may not matter if you are not claiming partner points).
> 
> Seniors may comment.


Thanks for your response!
I am not claiming points for him. Still my consultant asked me to provide his educational and employment details. We have to get his MBA degree re-issued but the university is undergoing some crisis due to some court case and has put a halt on issuing any certificates:-(


----------



## Ricks1990

Ricks1990 said:


> It is better to give all the details... when DIBP will enter your passport details in their passport history tracking system... all of your travel history details will be in front of the department... so I suggest you don't conceal anything from the DIBP...!!!





oz_knightrider said:


> Wasnt concealing but was not sure what to fill. Already submitted it.
> Should I fill 1023 and submit


Since you have already submitted the form, so I sincerely suggest you to wait for CO's response...!!!

I said... it is better to give all the details... but never said it is compulsory to give shorter journey details...!!!


----------



## vijendra

Ricks1990 said:


> Since you have already submitted the form, so I sincerely suggest you to wait for CO's response...!!!
> 
> I said... it is better to give all the details... but never said it is compulsory to give shorter journey details...!!!


Hey Ricks,

Did you check you IMMI account? Is CO allocated to you? I see that you have lodged your application in 15th June.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

for uploading documents, there's a recommended document "Travel document".
As per my understanding, its passport.
Can anyone of you please confirm? 

Also, here can we delete attachments and upload again?
Like in ACS, we can't delete what we have already uploaded. 

Thank you


----------



## John_dh

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> for uploading documents, there's a recommended document "Travel document".
> As per my understanding, its passport.
> Can anyone of you please confirm?
> 
> Also, here can we delete attachments and upload again?
> Like in ACS, we can't delete what we have already uploaded.
> 
> Thank you


Yes Travel document is passport. No once upload any document you will not be able to delete. While uploading document make sure u select correct applicant name, document type and give correct name to the document.


----------



## bthakur

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Keep trying until you get through
> Better you call tomorrow at 10am AEST


Hi,
you have lodged file in march and its been two months after you been assigned to case officer. I have done mechanical engineering as well so i was wondering does it take that long usually or something different with your case.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

John_dh said:


> Yes Travel document is passport. No once upload any document you will not be able to delete. While uploading document make sure u select correct applicant name, document type and give correct name to the document.


Thank you


----------



## bthakur

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Keep trying until you get through
> Better you call tomorrow at 10am AEST


Hi Singh Saab,

You have lodged your application in march and it has been 2 months after you have been assigned a case officer. Does it usually take that long or its different case with you. I have been asking you so because i am mechanical engineer too with 60 points.


----------



## KeeDa

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> for uploading documents, there's a recommended document "Travel document".
> As per my understanding, its passport.
> Can anyone of you please confirm?
> 
> Also, here can we delete attachments and upload again?
> Like in ACS, we can't delete what we have already uploaded.
> 
> Thank you


1. Yes, passport.

2. No, once uploaded, you cannot delete attachments, nor can you change/ edit details regarding them. So make sure you upload carefully- especially the Category and Sub-Category. Many (me included) did at least one mistake - like selecting "Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of" instead of "Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of"... they both are so close together in the long list and hence very easy to mix up. Can't even change it now.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

KeeDa said:


> 1. Yes, passport.
> 
> 2. No, once uploaded, you cannot delete attachments, nor can you change/ edit details regarding them. So make sure you upload carefully- especially the Category and Sub-Category. Many (me included) did at least one mistake - like selecting "Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of" instead of "Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of"... they both are so close together in the long list and hence very easy to mix up. Can't even change it now.


Thank you Keeda for explaining.
And can I attached my passport for Birth certificate also since I don't have my birth Certificate?


----------



## sribha

shah-sawar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I called on this number(+61 874 217 163) today around 1:30pm(Australian time). It was on recording and nobody picking it up.
> 
> The recording stating that if there is any query regarding visa status, email them on gsm adelaide email address or call them on the same old 0061731367000 number.
> 
> What to do now ?


We need to have a lot of patience to reach them on 0061731367000. Please try continuously, better to try during Australian morning time.


----------



## Ricks1990

vijendra said:


> Hey Ricks,
> 
> Did you check you IMMI account? Is CO allocated to you? I see that you have lodged your application in 15th June.


Hi Vijendra,

Thank you very much for your concern... my visa application lodgement date is 19/06/2015 not 15/06/2015...!!!

I am waiting for a direct Grant as I have already uploaded all the required documents including PCC’s, Medicals, Form 80 and Form 1221...!!!

With regards,
Ricks1990


----------



## sribha

oz_knightrider said:


> When lodging the application I believe on page 15 it asked for countries that the applicant has lives besides usual countries of residence.
> I have entered the countries where I have lived for more than 12 months.
> 
> I haven't included the short stays.
> 
> Is this the correct approach?
> 
> Please let me know


Hi Knightrider,

As per my MARA agent, if you are on a business trip from your parent company for few months you dont require to give those addresses. But if you were on employment and especially moved your family also to that country, then its better to provide those details.

However, in form 80, you have to provide your entire travel details, even if its for one day.


----------



## shah-sawar

I have read somewhere that this (+61 874 217 163) is a GSM team Adelaide number. Has anybody tried this number ?


----------



## sunny_msb

Hello expats..
Wanted some urgent informagion..
I have filed a passport re-issue request with PSK, and now my current passport has cancelled stamp on it. Is it possible to file visa as per my previous passport details(passport with cancelled stamp) or shall i wait for my new passport and then apply.
Thanks in advance....


----------



## KeeDa

sunny_msb said:


> Hello expats..
> Wanted some urgent informagion..
> I have filed a passport re-issue request with PSK, and now my current passport has cancelled stamp on it. Is it possible to file visa as per my previous passport details(passport with cancelled stamp) or shall i wait for my new passport and then apply.
> Thanks in advance....


They say "current passport". In my opinion, your passport with the red cancelled stamp isn't "current" anymore, but "cancelled".


----------



## Ricks1990

sunny_msb said:


> Hello expats..
> Wanted some urgent informagion..
> I have filed a passport re-issue request with PSK, and now my current passport has cancelled stamp on it. Is it possible to file visa as per my previous passport details(passport with cancelled stamp) or shall i wait for my new passport and then apply.
> Thanks in advance....


I think, no one, ever advise you to apply visa with the details of your already cancelled passport...!!!

I suggest you to wait for your new passport and apply visa with your new passport details to avoid any complication to you, later on...!!!


----------



## sunny_msb

Ricks1990 said:


> I think, no one, ever advise you to apply visa with the details of your already cancelled passport...!!!
> 
> I suggest you to wait for your new passport and apply visa with your new passport details to avoid any complication to you, later on...!!!


Thanks for the info...
I think its better to wait than doing something that i am not sure about.


----------



## topmahajan

Guys,

In my passport, my father's last name is different from all other documents like degree documents etc. Will it be a problem?

Should I keep it like this or should I apply for change in the passport? I haven't lodge my visa application yet.

If I have to apply for change in my father's last name in my passport, any idea which document I need to attach with my application? Passport portal says service record/pension order etc. but my father doesn't have any such document. I do have other documents like Aadhar, DL etc. those has correct father name on it.

Prashant


----------



## Ricks1990

sunny_msb said:


> Thanks for the info...
> I think its better to wait than *doing something that i am not sure about*.


As per DIBP, at the time of visa application *one must possess* a Current and VALID Passport...!!!

At present, *you don't have* Current and VALID Passport... so no one, ever advise you to apply visa with the details of your cancelled passport...!!!

Hope this helps you...!!!


----------



## mahbub717

After a long wait finally got my grant letter.


----------



## Ricks1990

mahbub717 said:


> After a long wait finally got my grant letter.


_Congrats Mahbub... best wishes for future endeavors...!!!_


----------



## cooldude555

mahbub717 said:


> After a long wait finally got my grant letter.


Congrats buddy. All the very best.


----------



## saz82

Congrats 




mahbub717 said:


> After a long wait finally got my grant letter.


----------



## tauseef

*Application Status*

Dear All,

All those who got DIRECT VISA GRANT, did your application status changed from "Application Received" to any other status day/week before you got DIRECT GRANT.


----------



## sribha

mahbub717 said:


> After a long wait finally got my grant letter.


Hearty congratulations!!!


----------



## fzrashid

tauseef said:


> Dear All,
> 
> All those who got DIRECT VISA GRANT, did your application status changed from "Application Received" to any other status day/week before you got DIRECT GRANT.


I would like to know the answer to that myself.


----------



## qimtiaz

mahbub717 said:


> After a long wait finally got my grant letter.


Heartly congratulations... Best of luck for your future endeavors


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

mahbub717 said:


> After a long wait finally got my grant letter.



Congratulations mate


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

tauseef said:


> Dear All,
> 
> All those who got DIRECT VISA GRANT, did your application status changed from "Application Received" to any other status day/week before you got DIRECT GRANT.



Status remains same till few minutes before grant when it changes to "Finalized"
So only status which matters now is "Finalized" which means decision taken


----------



## tusharbapu87

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Status remains same till few minutes before grant when it changes to "Finalized"
> So only status which matters now is "Finalized" which means decision taken


Congo
I applied on 12 may 2015
Co allocated 11 June
Medical 24 June
PCC 3 July
Grant waiting 
😈😴😬😠😕 
This waiting kills me


----------



## MikeBH

tusharbapu87 said:


> Congo
> I applied on 12 may 2015
> Co allocated 11 June
> Medical 24 June
> PCC 3 July
> Grant waiting
> &#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56884;&#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56864;&#55357;&#56853;
> This waiting kills me


@tusharbapu87, why didn't you make your medicals and PCC ready prior to case officer allocation, this could have save time ? 

From your signature, I could see that you could have saved at least a month and get a grant earlier than now if you had make these documents immediately you lodged your visa.


----------



## thomasr

Hi tusharbapu,

you can call for status at +61731367000. Have heard, this has been effective for others to get updates. When you call, have the TRN and the other details ready

In my case, CO asked for PCC and I uploaded after 15 days. A week later, had my grant finalized yesterday.

All the best.




tusharbapu87 said:


> Congo
> I applied on 12 may 2015
> Co allocated 11 June
> Medical 24 June
> PCC 3 July
> Grant waiting
> 😈😴😬😠😕
> This waiting kills me


----------



## oz_knightrider

sribha said:


> Hi Knightrider,
> 
> As per my MARA agent, if you are on a business trip from your parent company for few months you dont require to give those addresses. But if you were on employment and especially moved your family also to that country, then its better to provide those details.
> 
> However, in form 80, you have to provide your entire travel details, even if its for one day.


I havent uploaded form 80.. Should I front load it too?


----------



## drmudit

I am claiming point for my job in India from 2007 to 2010 in a government organization. I only has experience letter as a proof. Can i submit a copy of job advertisement available on t=internet archives as a proof that it was a paid employment


----------



## ksnraju82

Hi All,

I got a direct grant on 10th August, 1:33 PM IST.

I would like to thank expat forum members for active feeds round the clock.

All the best for all who are waiting for their grants!!!

CHEERS,
Satya


----------



## kitkat5583

Hi,

Can someone please guide me as how to respond/communicate with CO?
I got contact by CO for some document. I had some queries that i wanted to clarify. Should i just reply to the email which i received from CO (which has application ID on subject line and no TRN number) or should i create a new mail thread with proper TRN number and application id as subject line and then send it to CO?


----------



## svj12

Hello fellow members, 
Have some great news to share...
After a long wait of over 3 months, I finally got 'GRANT'ed. 
Received the much awaited mail after a call this morning. I had my employment verification done last Monday when the Delhi High Commission called the HR of my current org., so called in to check if everything was alright and the lady confirmed they would make a decision soon..30 mins later I received the golden mail!!
I wanted to thank you all for all your support throughout...This forum and its members have been of great help!!


----------



## gaurav.kushan

svj12 said:


> Hello fellow members,
> Have some great news to share...
> After a long wait of over 3 months, I finally got 'GRANT'ed.
> Received the much awaited mail after a call this morning. I had my employment verification done last Monday when the Delhi High Commission called the HR of my current org., so called in to check if everything was alright and the lady confirmed they would make a decision soon..30 mins later I received the golden mail!!
> I wanted to thank you all for all your support throughout...This forum and its members have been of great help!!


Congratulations. All the best for your future endeavors !!


----------



## qimtiaz

svj12 said:


> Hello fellow members,
> Have some great news to share...
> After a long wait of over 3 months, I finally got 'GRANT'ed.
> Received the much awaited mail after a call this morning. I had my employment verification done last Monday when the Delhi High Commission called the HR of my current org., so called in to check if everything was alright and the lady confirmed they would make a decision soon..30 mins later I received the golden mail!!
> I wanted to thank you all for all your support throughout...This forum and its members have been of great help!!


Heartly congratulations dear... All the best for future endeavors...!!!!!


----------



## Ricks1990

ksnraju82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a direct grant on 10th August, 1:33 PM IST.
> 
> I would like to thank expat forum members for active feeds round the clock.
> 
> All the best for all who are waiting for their grants!!!
> 
> CHEERS,
> Satya


_Congrats Satya... best wishes for your future endeavors...!!!_


----------



## Ricks1990

svj12 said:


> Hello fellow members,
> Have some great news to share...
> After a long wait of over 3 months, I finally got 'GRANT'ed.
> Received the much awaited mail after a call this morning. I had my employment verification done last Monday when the Delhi High Commission called the HR of my current org., so called in to check if everything was alright and the lady confirmed they would make a decision soon..30 mins later I received the golden mail!!
> I wanted to thank you all for all your support throughout...This forum and its members have been of great help!!


_Congrats Svj... best wishes for your future endeavors...!!!_


----------



## Kanchu.purohit

svj12 said:


> Hello fellow members,
> Have some great news to share...
> After a long wait of over 3 months, I finally got 'GRANT'ed.
> Received the much awaited mail after a call this morning. I had my employment verification done last Monday when the Delhi High Commission called the HR of my current org., so called in to check if everything was alright and the lady confirmed they would make a decision soon..30 mins later I received the golden mail!!
> I wanted to thank you all for all your support throughout...This forum and its members have been of great help!!


Hi SVJ,

What took you so long for the grant? I lodged my Visa on 12th May'15 Submitted additional employment documents on 24th July'15 still no update from CO.
I called twice for the status but CO is asking not to call and he will give status update only to my agent and not me.. however the wait is killing me.


----------



## abbasraza

Hi Ricks 1990/Jeetan/Keeda, Suku/ Other Experts

I submitted my 2 EOI’s (for 189 & 190 visa separately) against occupation 263111 (Computer Network Professional). For 189, my points are 60 & for 190, points are 65. I am interested to avail 189 visa invitation. My EOI date of effect for 189 is 11July, 2015. I am expecting 189 visa invitation in Sep-15 round inshaAllah because DIBP invited till 9th July EOI with 60 points. Do you think I should suspend my 190 EOI or wait whatever comes first & process it if 190 SS invitation comes before 189 visa invitation? 
I am confused please share your guidance.
Abbas


----------



## mktwog

sunny_msb said:


> Hello expats.. Wanted some urgent informagion.. I have filed a passport re-issue request with PSK, and now my current passport has cancelled stamp on it. Is it possible to file visa as per my previous passport details(passport with cancelled stamp) or shall i wait for my new passport and then apply. Thanks in advance....


Hi you need to wait for your re-issued passport, then fill form 939 and upload both form 939 and new passport in immi account. Cancelled passport means literally "cancelled" and you just can't use it anymore unless you have a "running" visa.


----------



## mktwog

mahbub717 said:


> After a long wait finally got my grant letter.


Congrats mahbub717!!


----------



## mktwog

ksnraju82 said:


> Hi All, I got a direct grant on 10th August, 1:33 PM IST. I would like to thank expat forum members for active feeds round the clock. All the best for all who are waiting for their grants!!! CHEERS, Satya


Congrats ksnraju82!!


----------



## mktwog

svj12 said:


> Hello fellow members, Have some great news to share... After a long wait of over 3 months, I finally got 'GRANT'ed. Received the much awaited mail after a call this morning. I had my employment verification done last Monday when the Delhi High Commission called the HR of my current org., so called in to check if everything was alright and the lady confirmed they would make a decision soon..30 mins later I received the golden mail!! I wanted to thank you all for all your support throughout...This forum and its members have been of great help!!


Congrats svj12!!


----------



## KeeDa

mktwog said:


> Hi you need to wait for your re-issued passport, then fill form 939 and upload both form 939 and new passport in immi account. Cancelled passport means literally "cancelled" and you just can't use it anymore unless you have a "running" visa.


It's 929 and not 939, and moreover, he has not lodged the visa. So, he does not need this form. He will lodge the visa with his new passport. 929 is only required if you change the passport during the visa process or even after the visa has been granted.


----------



## mktwog

Kanchu.purohit said:


> Hi SVJ, What took you so long for the grant? I lodged my Visa on 12th May'15 Submitted additional employment documents on 24th July'15 still no update from CO. I called twice for the status but CO is asking not to call and he will give status update only to my agent and not me.. however the wait is killing me.


@kanchu.purohit I suggest don't call anymore and give them sufficient time to work on your case. They keep track of the number of calls that each individual makes. This might disturb them in proceeding swiftly with the cases. So give them sufficient time and then call and that will definitely yield fruitful results. All the very best!!


----------



## mktwog

KeeDa said:


> It's 929 and not 939, and moreover, he has not lodged the visa. So, he does not need this form. He will lodge the visa with his new passport. 929 is only required if you change the passport during the visa process or even after the visa has been granted.


Oops sorry to quote wrong form number. My apologies. If visa hasn't been lodged then yes agreed not required.


----------



## varundev

Hello Fellas,

Congratulations to all who got grant recently. Please update your signature which can help others. 

Thank you In advance


----------



## tauseef

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Status remains same till few minutes before grant when it changes to "Finalized"
> So only status which matters now is "Finalized" which means decision taken


You mean to say that for all those who got DIRECT GRANT their status changed from "Application Received" to "Finalized" only and no other status like "Assessment in Progress","Waiting for docs" etc were flagged for these applications?

Actually It's been more than 72 days and CO isn't assigned yet to my application. I have front loaded all the docs in advance. I did called DIBP (Brisbane) last week and they told me that my application is going through initial assessment which is mandatory for every application. I asked them about time frame and they told me that no time frame can be provided. I asked them should I call them after few weeks to get the update, they told me no.


----------



## sophia007

*Still waiting on PCC*

I have a question. We sent our fingerprints about 9 weeks back. This is the 10th week and I've still not heard back from FBI folks.

Has anyone had such a long wait time? What do you recommend should be my next steps? I'm unable to lodge my visa until my clearance comes through. 

Any help or guidance is much appreciated.


----------



## topmahajan

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> In my passport, my father's last name is different from all other documents like degree documents etc. Will it be a problem?
> 
> Should I keep it like this or should I apply for change in the passport? I haven't lodge my visa application yet.
> 
> If I have to apply for change in my father's last name in my passport, any idea which document I need to attach with my application? Passport portal says service record/pension order etc. but my father doesn't have any such document. I do have other documents like Aadhar, DL etc. those has correct father name on it.
> 
> Prashant


Guys,

can anyone please help me with this query?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> can anyone please help me with this query?


Maybe get an affidavit from your father which says both these name are of same person. 
It will work. 
Notaries know it pretty well, you can visit any nearest notary with your father and he'll get this declaration done on an affidavit.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

tauseef said:


> You mean to say that for all those who got DIRECT GRANT their status changed from "Application Received" to "Finalized" only and no other status like "Assessment in Progress","Waiting for docs" etc were flagged for these applications?
> 
> Actually It's been more than 72 days and CO isn't assigned yet to my application. I have front loaded all the docs in advance. I did called DIBP (Brisbane) last week and they told me that my application is going through initial assessment which is mandatory for every application. I asked them about time frame and they told me that no time frame can be provided. I asked them should I call them after few weeks to get the update, they told me no.



You got it wrong mate
I told you about the application status just before the grant..it could be either Application received or Assessment in Progress
After decision has been made it changes to Finalized


----------



## tusharbapu87

Kanchu.purohit said:


> Hi SVJ,
> 
> What took you so long for the grant? I lodged my Visa on 12th May'15 Submitted additional employment documents on 24th July'15 still no update from CO.
> I called twice for the status but CO is asking not to call and he will give status update only to my agent and not me.. however the wait is killing me.


Hi mate
I also lodged my file on 12 may
medical submitted on 24 June
Pcc submitted 3 July
Still waiting for grant. My agent suggested me, do not call them. But waiting kills me. What I do


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

tusharbapu87 said:


> Hi mate
> I also lodged my file on 12 may
> medical submitted on 24 June
> Pcc submitted 3 July
> Still waiting for grant. My agent suggested me, do not call them. But waiting kills me. What I do


I have not seen a single agent who encouraged his client to call DIBP...either they are experienced and know the process timeline or they are least concerned about this follow up as most are busy applying new cases
Whatever could be the reason..this wait is making all applicants frustrated 
If you have not called recently,you should call them now as sometimes it helps in expediting the process or sometimes even grant


----------



## gaurav.kushan

singh_gurinderjit said:


> I have not seen a single agent who encouraged his client to call DIBP...either they are experienced and know the process timeline or they are least concerned about this follow up as most are busy applying new cases
> Whatever could be the reason..this wait is making all applicants frustrated
> If you have not called recently,you should call them now as sometimes it helps in expediting the process or sometimes even grant


I have seen people getting grants in a few minutes after calling, so maybe you can try your luck if you haven't tried until now.


----------



## svj12

During one of my interactions with DIBP, they mentioned a request for additional check on my application was raised on 23rd June. This was only completed on 3rd August when the high commission in Delhi contacted my HR. I guess the delay was for this verification alone.



Kanchu.purohit said:


> Hi SVJ,
> 
> What took you so long for the grant? I lodged my Visa on 12th May'15 Submitted additional employment documents on 24th July'15 still no update from CO.
> I called twice for the status but CO is asking not to call and he will give status update only to my agent and not me.. however the wait is killing me.


----------



## Jammanu

Hello guys, 

It would be very helpful if anybody could explain me the meaning of external checking. Case Officer is saying that my application is under external checking. Dunno how long will it take to finalise the grant. Waiting is killing me.

Visa lodged : May 7
Request for additional documents : 22 Jun
Document submitted : 2 July 
Additional Document Requested : 21 July
Document submitter : 23 July
Visa Grant :


----------



## saz82

External checks mean national security checks, usually done by ASIO (Australian Security and Intelligence). This can take a while. My application is under extrernal check and I am entering 5th month now. There are other people who are 8 months plus and counting. Stay put and wait for news. Nothing you can do now but wait for the outcome of checks.





Jammanu said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> It would be very helpful if anybody could explain me the meaning of external checking. Case Officer is saying that my application is under external checking. Dunno how long will it take to finalise the grant. Waiting is killing me.
> 
> Visa lodged : May 7
> Request for additional documents : 22 Jun
> Document submitted : 2 July
> Additional Document Requested : 21 July
> Document submitter : 23 July
> Visa Grant :


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

saz82 said:


> External checks mean national security checks, usually done by ASIO (Australian Security and Intelligence). This can take a while. My application is under extrernal check and I am entering 5th month now. There are other people who are 8 months plus and counting. Stay put and wait for news. Nothing you can do now but wait for the outcome of checks.



Are you sure National security checks comes under external checking?


----------



## saz82

Yes, whenever they tell you external checks or other authorities checks (outside of DIBP) it means national security checks. Verification is something else. It's internal within DIBP for employment and such.



singh_gurinderjit said:


> Are you sure National security checks comes under external checking?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

saz82 said:


> Yes, whenever they tell you external checks or other authorities checks (outside of DIBP) it means national security checks. Verification is something else. It's internal within DIBP for employment and such.


You may be right but I have seen guys call DIBP and were informed specifically that their application is undergoing National security check while sometimes they mention only external checks..So I feel that though security checks are part of external checks but they are not conducted for all applicants undergoing external checks..some rare cases
Correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Jammanu

saz82 said:


> External checks mean national security checks, usually done by ASIO (Australian Security and Intelligence). This can take a while. My application is under extrernal check and I am entering 5th month now. There are other people who are 8 months plus and counting. Stay put and wait for news. Nothing you can do now but wait for the outcome of checks.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## saz82

External checks can include AFP and ASIO. ASIO is always involved but the length of time for checks vary depending on each case. External checks are national security checks usually, and can include getting in touch with authorities from the applicant's home country. Sometimes the CO only refers it for basic checks or extensive checks, which is why time varies for applicants. Some authorities in other countries reply immediately, some take time. I do not think extensive checks are mandatory for all applicants, but basic checks are done for all. Hope this answered your question.



singh_gurinderjit said:


> You may be right but I have seen guys call DIBP and were informed specifically that their application is undergoing National security check while sometimes they mention only external checks..So I feel that though security checks are part of external checks but they are not conducted for all applicants undergoing external checks..some rare cases
> Correct me if i am wrong


----------



## saz82

Check this thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...me-high-risk-applicants-1940.html#post7909185

Also, High Risk countries, are countries that are not entitled to Australian electronic travel authority (ETA) ... That's almost everyone, with the exception of a few countries.



singh_gurinderjit said:


> You may be right but I have seen guys call DIBP and were informed specifically that their application is undergoing National security check while sometimes they mention only external checks..So I feel that though security checks are part of external checks but they are not conducted for all applicants undergoing external checks..some rare cases
> Correct me if i am wrong


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Is it possible for a person with no travel history to go through National security checks?
Considering every applicant already provides PCC ,what further they check in security checks?


----------



## saz82

PCC is for criminal convictions only. It does not relate to security issues, etc. Yes, a person with no travel history can be subjected to security checks, but I do not know if this would make time shorter. As for what kind of checks they do, ASIO is a security agency, no one knows what they do or how they do it. They are the Australian equivalent of the US CIA, so you can imagine that they will not exactly disclose how they work to the public.



singh_gurinderjit said:


> Is it possible for a person with no travel history to go through National security checks?
> Considering every applicant already provides PCC ,what further they check in security checks?


----------



## Jammanu

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Is it possible for a person with no travel history to go through National security checks?
> Considering every applicant already provides PCC ,what further they check in security checks?


Correct. Same with the skill verification works. Its very difficult to arrange the HR / Manager for job/skill verification works again and again in the big company like ours where there are thousand of workers. Doesn't the positive skill assessment from the assessment authority is enough for the verification works. Confused.


----------



## saz82

Employment verification is not done for all. It's random or if CO is not satisfied with the docs provided. We did not go through employment verification. But our application was sent for external security check. Happens.




Jammanu said:


> Correct. Same with the skill verification works. Its very difficult to arrange the HR / Manager for job/skill verification works again and again in the big company like ours where there are thousand of workers. Doesn't the positive skill assessment from the assessment authority is enough for the verification works. Confused.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

National Security checks by ASIO

Part of ASIO's protective security work is to assess whether people applying for entry or permanent residence visas have the potential for espionage, have links with a terrorist organisation, or may in other ways be a threat to national security. ASIO then advises client government departments (normally the Department of Immigration and Border Protection and Border Protection or the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade) whether the person poses a risk to Australia's security.


----------



## saz82

Yep. Precisely.



singh_gurinderjit said:


> National Security checks by ASIO
> 
> Part of ASIO's protective security work is to assess whether people applying for entry or permanent residence visas have the potential for espionage, have links with a terrorist organisation, or may in other ways be a threat to national security. ASIO then advises client government departments (normally the Department of Immigration and Border Protection and Border Protection or the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade) whether the person poses a risk to Australia's security.


----------



## captain_hoomi

Guys, need your help. I called the COs' number this morning as more than 90 days has been passed and not even one request had been made by them. A CO told me they have received all the documents they need and they have sent my application for external check. She told me that it is not under their control and it is not clear when it will be finalized. 
2 min later I got this email:
_Dear 
Notification that your application has been allocated for processing
...Some applicants undertake and meet (where
relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other
agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary
information from other agencies.
_

Now couple of questions:
1- Is it a bad thing calling them? Can it have a negative effect on the process? As they keep track of our calls
2- Does it mean they have completed their internal check and they're OK with all my documents once they get the external result , I will get the grant? 
3- How long does it usually take?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

saz82 said:


> Yep. Precisely.


Do we look like threat to their national security?
On what basis they could have chosen few of us for such checks while giving grants to others in 60 days?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

captain_hoomi said:


> Guys, need your help. I called the COs' number this morning as more than 90 days has been passed and not even one request had been made by them. A CO told me they have received all the documents they need and they have sent my application for external check. She told me that it is not under their control and it is not clear when it will be finalized.
> 2 min later I got this email:
> _Dear
> Notification that your application has been allocated for processing
> ...Some applicants undertake and meet (where
> relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other
> agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary
> information from other agencies.
> _
> 
> Now couple of questions:
> 1- Is it a bad thing calling them? Can it have a negative effect on the process? As they keep track of our calls
> 2- Does it mean they have completed their internal check and they're OK with all my documents once they get the external result , I will get the grant?
> 3- How long does it usually take?



1.Calling them is not bad but calling every 15-20 days is bad as they keep track of call records
2.External checking is usually initiated after Internal Checking is completed thus after your external checking results are provided to them,you will get your grant
3.There is no exact time frame for completion of external checking as these are carried out by external agencies and timeframe depends upon their workload


----------



## ksnraju82

mktwog said:


> Congrats ksnraju82!!


Thank You mktwog


----------



## ksnraju82

Ricks1990 said:


> _Congrats Satya... best wishes for your future endeavors...!!!_


Thank You Ricks1990


----------



## captain_hoomi

singh_gurinderjit said:


> 1.Calling them is not bad but calling every 15-20 days is bad as they keep track of call records
> 2.External checking is usually initiated after Internal Checking is completed thus after your external checking results are provided to them,you will get your grant
> 3.There is no exact time frame for completion of external checking as these are carried out by external agencies and timeframe depends upon their workload


Thanks mate, the last time I called them was 2nd of July and the CO who I spoke with told me to call them back if my application would not be finalized by the end of July. So do you think it was OK to call them back? 

Another question, since they have not requested form 80 so far, do you think that still I might be asked to upload it?


----------



## saz82

It's not so much what you look like. But some countries, say like Lebanon and Egypt, have organizations that can be categorized as "risky". It's only normal processes. Nothing to worry about. Also, other applicants who get their visas quickly most likely their countries respond quickly to ASIO's requests or they were not referred for extensive checks. Don't worry. It takes time but you will get your visa eventually. Check the other thread I linked. Some people waited a very long time but got it in the end.



singh_gurinderjit said:


> Do we look like threat to their national security?
> On what basis they could have chosen few of us for such checks while giving grants to others in 60 days?


----------



## SetFree

sophia007 said:


> I have a question. We sent our fingerprints about 9 weeks back. This is the 10th week and I've still not heard back from FBI folks.
> 
> Has anyone had such a long wait time? What do you recommend should be my next steps? I'm unable to lodge my visa until my clearance comes through.
> 
> Any help or guidance is much appreciated.


It took about 12 weeks for me, the website currently states 11-13 weeks processing. You can check the status by calling the FBI CJIS at +1 304 625 5590 or +1 304 625 3878. They will usually be able to give you status update after 10 weeks.


----------



## evangelist

Ritika11 said:


> Thanks for your response!
> I am not claiming points for him. Still my consultant asked me to provide his educational and employment details. We have to get his MBA degree re-issued but the university is undergoing some crisis due to some court case and has put a halt on issuing any certificates:-(


Since you are not claiming partner points, the edu certificates may not matter much. It is true that all agents advise on providing them. Even the current degree certificate should be good enough in his case (depends on what is the issue with it).

Secondly, if you are claiming "functional" competency in english , you will have to provide proof of education in english. The BCom certificate will be sufficient. 

IMO you should discuss with agent and avoid concealing the MBA education merely for the lack of latest certificate


----------



## evangelist

Sophia224968 said:


> Please help. I lodged my 189 visa last 15 June and now CO is requesting additional documents: one of those is Form 80. In the instructions in CO's email on how to fill out form 80, it says I need to provide my address in the last 30 years. However, in the form itself, it only requires addresses for the last 10 years and only those seeking visa as a refugee need to provide 30 years address history.. So now I am confused with which one to follow.
> 
> Can anyone please enlighten me about this? I would really appreciate any help extended.


Sophia - the email format used by CO is a standard format. You should go by the instructions on the form 80. 
I had multiple overseas stays in the last 15 years but provided addresses only for last 10 years. That was sufficient in my case.


----------



## msgforsunil

kitkat5583 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please guide me as how to respond/communicate with CO?
> I got contact by CO for some document. I had some queries that i wanted to clarify. Should i just reply to the email which i received from CO (which has application ID on subject line and no TRN number) or should i create a new mail thread with proper TRN number and application id as subject line and then send it to CO?


You may respond to the same mail thread seeking for more information. Not sure as how long will they take to respond to your mail. You may call them up seeking for more information. You may also post the question in forum seeking for clarification(if its not personal) and you may get some guidance.


----------



## MM1108

Currently, I am staying in a rented accommodation without having any rent agreement made by owner. Also, I am regularly going to my native place (same address as mentioned in my passport) every weekend with family and also do work from home as and on requirement basis.

Now, as I don't have any address proof for my rented house, can I give mention my permanent address while initiating PCC? I am planning to mention current address along with permanent one in Form 80 and all other VISA documents but want to do PCC from my permanent address as I am also staying there over weekends. 

Is it right approach ?
OR 
I need to do PCC from my current address (weekday)?

Please suggest.


----------



## rmathew_12

I submitted EOI for VISA 189 with 60 points and EOI for VISA 190 with 65 points today. My ACS assessment will be expiring by october. So if i dont get the invite by September i need to go for re-assessment.
My situation is as below:
EOI for software Engineer
Age: 31 - 30 points
Qualification: BTech - 15 points
ACS assessed experience 5+ years - 10 points
Partner skill assessment - 5 points
IELTS: 8,8.5,7,6.5 (attempted 7 times and every time I get 6.5 in either speaking or writing) - 0 points
---
Total - 60 points
-------
What is the chance of getting invitation for VISA 189 for Software engineers with 60 points (how many months it may take) and VISA 190 (NSW) for 65 points.
--


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

captain_hoomi said:


> Thanks mate, the last time I called them was 2nd of July and the CO who I spoke with told me to call them back if my application would not be finalized by the end of July. So do you think it was OK to call them back?
> 
> Another question, since they have not requested form 80 so far, do you think that still I might be asked to upload it?


Your last call was month ago so you should call again to enquire about status of your application
Until your application gets finalized,you should expect form 80 request anytime


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Hello Guys
Happy to announce that after long wait, today we finally received our grant for me,spouse and kid.
Wanted to thank you all for the guidance and wish you the best of luck in your processes


----------



## gaurav.kushan

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello Guys
> Happy to announce that after long wait, today we finally received our grant for me,spouse and kid.
> Wanted to thank you all for the guidance and wish you the best of luck in your processes


Awesome!! Congratulations Gurinderjit !!


----------



## happieaussie2016

Congrats Gurinder,

All the best for your future.



singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello Guys
> Happy to announce that after long wait, today we finally received our grant for me,spouse and kid.
> Wanted to thank you all for the guidance and wish you the best of luck in your processes


----------



## Ricks1990

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello Guys
> Happy to announce that after long wait, today we finally received our grant for me,spouse and kid.
> Wanted to thank you all for the guidance and wish you the best of luck in your processes


_Hearty Congratulations Gurinderjit... wish you all the best for your endeavors... _


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

gaurav.kushan said:


> Awesome!! Congratulations Gurinderjit !!


Thanks gaurav


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Ricks1990 said:


> _Hearty Congratulations Gurinderjit... wish you all the best for your endeavors... _


Thanks Ricks


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

suku1809 said:


> Congrats Gurinder,
> 
> All the best for your future.


Thanks suku


----------



## santa999

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello Guys
> Happy to announce that after long wait, today we finally received our grant for me,spouse and kid.
> Wanted to thank you all for the guidance and wish you the best of luck in your processes


Congratulations!!!


----------



## saz82

Many many many congrats 



singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello Guys
> Happy to announce that after long wait, today we finally received our grant for me,spouse and kid.
> Wanted to thank you all for the guidance and wish you the best of luck in your processes


----------



## captain_hoomi

Guys do the COs keep track of calls base on our number when we call or base on the information we provide ( TFN number or Passport Number) ?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

saz82 said:


> Many many many congrats


Thanks saz
Our lodge date was almost similar..Hope you get your grant soon


----------



## captain_hoomi

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello Guys
> Happy to announce that after long wait, today we finally received our grant for me,spouse and kid.
> Wanted to thank you all for the guidance and wish you the best of luck in your processes


Congrats!


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

captain_hoomi said:


> Guys do the COs keep track of calls base on our number when we call or base on the information we provide ( TFN number or Passport Number) ?


They do keep track of calls based on TRN Number of applicant


----------



## saz82

Fingers crossed, friend 




singh_gurinderjit said:


> Thanks saz
> Our lodge date was almost similar..Hope you get your grant soon


----------



## tusharbapu87

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello Guys
> Happy to announce that after long wait, today we finally received our grant for me,spouse and kid.
> Wanted to thank you all for the guidance and wish you the best of luck in your processes


Congratulation.


----------



## bl_blitz

hi friends.. what is physical verification stage?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

bl_blitz said:


> hi friends.. what is physical verification stage?


This is not a stage but a form of employment verification which is very rare as most often such verifications are done by calling the employers
In physical verification,immigration officials visit the applicants organization to verify documents and also enquires about his roles and responsibilities from his manager


----------



## Jammanu

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello Guys
> Happy to announce that after long wait, today we finally received our grant for me,spouse and kid.
> Wanted to thank you all for the guidance and wish you the best of luck in your processes


Congratz.. Happy for you...


----------



## cloudsec

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello Guys
> Happy to announce that after long wait, today we finally received our grant for me,spouse and kid.
> Wanted to thank you all for the guidance and wish you the best of luck in your processes


Many congratulations! Wish you all the happiness mate. You've been very patient and finally it came. Yey!


----------



## sribha

rmathew_12 said:


> I submitted EOI for VISA 189 with 60 points and EOI for VISA 190 with 65 points today. My ACS assessment will be expiring by october. So if i dont get the invite by September i need to go for re-assessment.
> My situation is as below:
> EOI for software Engineer
> Age: 31 - 30 points
> Qualification: BTech - 15 points
> ACS assessed experience 5+ years - 10 points
> Partner skill assessment - 5 points
> IELTS: 8,8.5,7,6.5 (attempted 7 times and every time I get 6.5 in either speaking or writing) - 0 points
> ---
> Total - 60 points
> -------
> What is the chance of getting invitation for VISA 189 for Software engineers with 60 points (how many months it may take) and VISA 190 (NSW) for 65 points.
> --



Hi Mathew,
You should try to attempt PTE instead of IELTS. You will be definitely successful and get that 10 important points.


----------



## drmudit

*Please help*



drmudit said:


> I am claiming point for my job in India from 2007 to 2010 in a government organization. I only has experience letter as a proof. Can i submit a copy of job advertisement available on t=internet archives as a proof that it was a paid employment


Kindly someone advise, will it be helpful to upload advertisement of that job. Since I am working in Australia right now, i dont see any way of getting old payslips from my previous government job.


----------



## varundev

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello Guys
> Happy to announce that after long wait, today we finally received our grant for me,spouse and kid.
> Wanted to thank you all for the guidance and wish you the best of luck in your processes


Hello Guru,

Balle Balle you got the grant. Congrats mate. 

Ab Mera Number Kab AAyega ? :heh:


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

varundev said:


> Hello Guru,
> 
> Balle Balle you got the grant. Congrats mate.
> 
> Ab Mera Number Kab AAyega ? :heh:


Its been more than 2 weeks since you paid VAC2 so I thinks yours is already due
Call them and get your grant


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Thanks Jammanu and cloudsec


----------



## topmahajan

gaurav.kushan said:


> Maybe get an affidavit from your father which says both these name are of same person.
> It will work.
> Notaries know it pretty well, you can visit any nearest notary with your father and he'll get this declaration done on an affidavit.


Is there any specific name for this affidavit so that I can tell then same to notary? Just want to make sure I get the right affidavit.


----------



## varundev

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Its been more than 2 weeks since you paid VAC2 so I thinks yours is already due
> Call them and get your grant


Thanks for your valuable advise. I will follow it after third week of August as Department mentioned many other mate who called recently.


----------



## Kanchu.purohit

singh_gurinderjit said:


> This is not a stage but a form of employment verification which is very rare as most often such verifications are done by calling the employers
> In physical verification,immigration officials visit the applicants organization to verify documents and also enquires about his roles and responsibilities from his manager


Hi Gurinderjit,

Congrats..
Can you please tell what documents do they check in physical verification. Our's is a small firm don't have much documents in the firm. Also Majority of time we are at clients place for Audit therefore no attendance register in the firm. Can you please list some documents which they check.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rmathew_12

sribha said:


> Hi Mathew,
> You should try to attempt PTE instead of IELTS. You will be definitely successful and get that 10 important points.


Yes, I am planning to write PTE next month. However what is the probability of getting invitation in my case (as of now) of i submit the EOI with 60 points (ZERO points for English language)?


----------



## bharathyku

Hi all
I had tb as a child but came to know that the scars may be present even after decades. In such case, will the panel doctor suggest doing a sputum test? This I think will delay the process by another couple of months. Has anyone come across this situation? Please provide your inputs.
Thanks
Bharathy


----------



## qimtiaz

bharathyku said:


> Hi all
> I had tb as a child but came to know that the scars may be present even after decades. In such case, will the panel doctor suggest doing a sputum test? This I think will delay the process by another couple of months. Has anyone come across this situation? Please provide your inputs.
> Thanks
> Bharathy


It will depend on your chest X-ray. If you have documentary evidence that your TB is cured and nothing seen in chest X-ray, CO might ask you to submit form 815 which health undertaking. You can read the description of this form on forums. 

Don't worry.... 

Everything will be alright.


----------



## bharathyku

qimtiaz said:


> It will depend on your chest X-ray. If you have documentary evidence that your TB is cured and nothing seen in chest X-ray, CO might ask you to submit form 815 which health undertaking. You can read the description of this form on forums.
> 
> Don't worry....
> 
> Everything will be alright.


Thank you. That was a very reassuring response.


----------



## Dreyga

Well it's my turn to be the bearer of good news. Got my direct grant this afternoon and I'd just like to say thanks to all who contribute to this forum. It made the application process much easier and also saved me the money of paying for visa lawyers/agents.

For those interested my timeline is as follows:

EOI Submitted: 11/06/2015
Invitation Received: 19/06/2015
Application Submitted: 19/06/2015
All documents front loaded: 22/06/2015
Direct Grant: 12/08/2015

I had already got my police checks done before submitting my EOI and by all documents I am including Form 80. I also got my medical done on the 19th of June as well. I heard nothing from DIBP since the 19th of June and just got an email saying I'm all good today.

Once again thanks to the community on here and good luck to those still waiting


----------



## Ricks1990

Dreyga said:


> Well it's my turn to be the bearer of good news. Got my direct grant this afternoon and I'd just like to say thanks to all who contribute to this forum. It made the application process much easier and also saved me the money of paying for visa lawyers/agents.
> 
> For those interested my timeline is as follows:
> 
> EOI Submitted: 11/06/2015
> Invitation Received: 19/06/2015
> Application Submitted: 19/06/2015
> All documents front loaded: 22/06/2015
> Direct Grant: 12/08/2015
> 
> I had already got my police checks done before submitting my EOI and by all documents I am including Form 80. I also got my medical done on the 19th of June as well. I heard nothing from DIBP since the 19th of June and just got an email saying I'm all good today.
> 
> Once again thanks to the community on here and good luck to those still waiting


_Hearty Congratulations Dreyga... best wishes for your future endeavors... _


----------



## rmathew_12

Yes, I am planning to write PTE next month. However what is the probability of getting invitation in my case (as of now) of i submit the EOI with 60 points (ZERO points for English language)?

Originally Posted by rmathew_12 View Post
I submitted EOI for VISA 189 with 60 points and EOI for VISA 190 with 65 points today. My ACS assessment will be expiring by october. So if i dont get the invite by September i need to go for re-assessment.
My situation is as below:
EOI for software Engineer
Age: 31 - 30 points
Qualification: BTech - 15 points
ACS assessed experience 5+ years - 10 points
Partner skill assessment - 5 points
IELTS: 8,8.5,7,6.5 (attempted 7 times and every time I get 6.5 in either speaking or writing) - 0 points
---
Total - 60 points
-------
What is the chance of getting invitation for VISA 189 for Software engineers with 60 points (how many months it may take) and VISA 190 (NSW) for 65 points.


----------



## ZubairKhan

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.

Last line is confusing me, what can be inferred from above, medical is clear or not?? please if someone can help me understand this......


----------



## mahi31

Hi

I had almost same and they referred me for sputam after chest X-ray scar, 603 for sputam test which take 8weeks from panal hospital and submit the report in 9 week after taking X-ray again, ..
So know worry all is well.



bharathyku said:


> Hi all
> I had tb as a child but came to know that the scars may be present even after decades. In such case, will the panel doctor suggest doing a sputum test? This I think will delay the process by another couple of months. Has anyone come across this situation? Please provide your inputs.
> Thanks
> Bharathy


----------



## Ricks1990

ZubairKhan said:


> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> Last line is confusing me, what can be inferred from above, medical is clear or not?? please if someone can help me understand this......


Your all the required health examinations have been finalised *means* your Medical is clear...


----------



## gaurav.kushan

ZubairKhan said:


> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> Last line is confusing me, what can be inferred from above, medical is clear or not?? please if someone can help me understand this......


Means they're saying we are good with your medical reports, please do not contact us for checking onto medical examination status. 
Other processes can move ahead now.


----------



## goodtimes

ZubairKhan said:


> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> Last line is confusing me, what can be inferred from above, medical is clear or not?? please if someone can help me understand this......


Could you please mention your timeline in your signatures please. Thanks!


----------



## chinz_dream

Hi all,
I submitted my visa (189) on 8/8/2015.
As per the current trend when will a CO be assigned .
Or what is the last date of visa submission for whom CO has been assigned ?
thanks


rgds
chinz


----------



## Jammanu

I'm very sorry to catch this thread. Since it involves lots of expert, i just want to clarify if an employee with designation as "Estimation Engineer" or "Quantity Surveyor" can be assessed as "Civil Engineer" under ANZSCO 233211. Although the designation is "Estimation Engineer" or "Quantity Surveyor", the job duties involves both the responsibilities of Civil Site Engineer and Estimation Works. I would be very grateful for the answers.


----------



## redsato

HI all,

In my EOI, I didn't mention any work experience as I have not been working long enough to claim points. 

In the skilled assessment done by EA, I got my results as a Civil Engineer with my degree from Australia. 

In the 189 visa application, there is a question like this:

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

I clicked Yes, and chose from the drop-down menu that the employment is "less than 3 yrs in the past 5 yrs".

I am wondering if I have done the right thing.

or should I fill in Form 1023?


----------



## spark92

Hey guys I haven't got an invite yet but I want to make things as smooth as possible when I got one. I am currently in Australia and my visa expires early next year, so I have to get health check done regardless of my invite. So in that case is it fine for me to do my health check done now?

Also I've got my health check done last year through medibank but it seems to be changed. Is it still the same way? On immigration site, we choose to get health check done and pick a hap id then book it through Bupa?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Dreyga said:


> Well it's my turn to be the bearer of good news. Got my direct grant this afternoon and I'd just like to say thanks to all who contribute to this forum. It made the application process much easier and also saved me the money of paying for visa lawyers/agents.
> 
> For those interested my timeline is as follows:
> 
> EOI Submitted: 11/06/2015
> Invitation Received: 19/06/2015
> Application Submitted: 19/06/2015
> All documents front loaded: 22/06/2015
> Direct Grant: 12/08/2015
> 
> I had already got my police checks done before submitting my EOI and by all documents I am including Form 80. I also got my medical done on the 19th of June as well. I heard nothing from DIBP since the 19th of June and just got an email saying I'm all good today.
> 
> Once again thanks to the community on here and good luck to those still waiting



Congratulations Dregya
Grant within 60 days..very lucky chap
Best of luck for your future endeavours


----------



## cooldude555

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello Guys
> Happy to announce that after long wait, today we finally received our grant for me,spouse and kid.
> Wanted to thank you all for the guidance and wish you the best of luck in your processes


This is a great news buddy. Congratulations and all the very best.


----------



## kamy58

Jammanu said:


> I'm very sorry to catch this thread. Since it involves lots of expert, i just want to clarify if an employee with designation as "Estimation Engineer" or "Quantity Surveyor" can be assessed as "Civil Engineer" under ANZSCO 233211. Although the designation is "Estimation Engineer" or "Quantity Surveyor", the job duties involves both the responsibilities of Civil Site Engineer and Estimation Works. I would be very grateful for the answers.


Basically, job title is not important. You have to show the assessing authority the tasks you have performed and they should be aligned with the job code you have chosen, I believe approximalely 70%(you check with authority for more specific percentage) of tasks should match what they believe are the tasks of specific job code.


----------



## Jammanu

Thanks for the answer. I really appreciated it.


----------



## rockybanu

Preparation for Work Experience document for 189 visa

Hi,

Can any help regarding preparation of PDF document for work experience.. Here are my challenges

I worked in three companies total holding 7 years of experience. I heard that we need to prepare only one PDF for each company which includes Offer letter, experience letter, Form-16, payslips and bank statement. What if I have almost 30 page bank statement? We cannot fit it in one PDF because it exceeds 5MB. What are other alternatives?

I can submit 

Company A(2 years)--> Offer letter, Relieving Letter, Referral Letter and Form-16 

Company B(1 Year) -->Offer letter, Relieving Letter, Referral Letter and Form-16 and Bank Statement

Company C(4 Years) -->Offer letter, Relieving Letter, Referral Letter and Form-16, Bank Statement and Last 6 months pay Slips.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

rockybanu said:


> Preparation for Work Experience document for 189 visa
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can any help regarding preparation of PDF document for work experience.. Here are my challenges
> 
> I worked in three companies total holding 7 years of experience. I heard that we need to prepare only one PDF for each company which includes Offer letter, experience letter, Form-16, payslips and bank statement. What if I have almost 30 page bank statement? We cannot fit it in one PDF because it exceeds 5MB. What are other alternatives?
> 
> I can submit
> 
> Company A(2 years)--> Offer letter, Relieving Letter, Referral Letter and Form-16
> 
> Company B(1 Year) -->Offer letter, Relieving Letter, Referral Letter and Form-16 and Bank Statement
> 
> Company C(4 Years) -->Offer letter, Relieving Letter, Referral Letter and Form-16, Bank Statement and Last 6 months pay Slips.


As far as I know you can submit different PDFs as well with the correct description job wise. 
Also, I'm not sure if you need to submit offer letter? I believing offer letters aren't required. Relieving letters will be required surely.
And bank statements? Those are also not mandatory.

We need to give bank statements if we don't have any other proof to prove that we are still with the organisation. However, I don't think you'll need bank statements when you already have referral letters from your colleagues/organisation/supervisor.


----------



## redsato

HI all,

In my EOI, I didn't mention any work experience as I have not been working long enough to claim points. 

In the skilled assessment done by EA, I got my results as a Civil Engineer with my degree from Australia. 

In the 189 visa application, there is a question like this:

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

I clicked Yes, and chose from the drop-down menu that the employment is "less than 3 yrs in the past 5 yrs".

I am wondering if I have done the right thing. Note that I didn't assess my work experience as it is not long enough to claim points anyway, nor did i need it to get my skilled assessment

or should I fill in Form 1023?


----------



## ghada.new

*mediacals*

Hi all,
I have done my medicals on 1-8-2015 before CO allocation to save time, but on the lodgement page infront of health check says recommended, however, when I open health details it says: medicals finalized and waiting CO allocation. Does that mean that the hospital might not have sent my medicals yet?


----------



## Ricks1990

ghada.new said:


> Hi all,
> I have done my medicals on 1-8-2015 before CO allocation to save time, but on the lodgement page infront of health check says recommended, however, when I open health details it says: medicals finalized and waiting CO allocation. Does that mean that the hospital might not have sent my medicals yet?


When you open health details, if it says... Medical finalized *means* you have cleared the medicals...!!!


----------



## home1305

Hello seniors!!...
please let me know about the minimum eligibility criteria for assesment as Vocational education teacher ...
Actually, am eligible to apply for assesment as university tutor but i need state nomination to get 60 points but uni tutor is not there in state lists.
Its my humble request ,Please guide me,


----------



## krish4aus

Dear All,

I'm posting this on this forum and hope you can advise.
I will be submitting ACS shortly.

I have 8 years experience in IT
BE in Instrumentation and Control Engineering
Diploma in Electronics and Communication Engineering
Have a certification from CSC computers (Diploma in Unix,C,C++) (3 months course)

After 10th, I joined Diplomain ECE and completed my engineering in Instrumentation & Control. Can you please let me know if I have to go through RPL route.
If yes, can you please advise on the process of RPL.

Hope you can help!

Regards,
krish


----------



## Sameer1626

home1305 said:


> Hello seniors!!...
> please let me know about the minimum eligibility criteria for assesment as Vocational education teacher ...
> Actually, am eligible to apply for assesment as university tutor but i need state nomination to get 60 points but uni tutor is not there in state lists.
> Its my humble request ,Please guide me,


Hi,

Please go thru anzscosearch.com you will get all the info there.

All the best!!


----------



## kakkar.abhi

Sky_the_limit said:


> Hello Guys ,
> 
> Got one question , I have got my invitation on 9th , but my daughter just born and it would take me more than 3 months to get her a passport , can i still lodge the visa without my daughter passport or what to do ?


as the question is still replying for others, my suggestion is one should wait for the delivery of the baby, before lodging a visa.a child can be easily added to your application. if a child is born after the visa grant then it takes almost an year to add newborn.


----------



## kakkar.abhi

KeeDa said:


> 1. Yes, passport.
> 
> 2. No, once uploaded, you cannot delete attachments, nor can you change/ edit details regarding them. So make sure you upload carefully- especially the Category and Sub-Category. Many (me included) did at least one mistake - like selecting "Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of" instead of "Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of"... they both are so close together in the long list and hence very easy to mix up. Can't even change it now.


hi,
mine is exactly the same status, by mistake selected australian qualification and saved. can you please suggest if it needs to be corrected and how.... thx in advance.


----------



## redsato

HI all,

In my EOI, I didn't mention any work experience as I have not been working long enough to claim points. 

In the skilled assessment done by EA, I got my results as a Civil Engineer with my degree from Australia. 

In the 189 visa application, there is a question like this:

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

I clicked Yes, and chose from the drop-down menu that the employment is "less than 3 yrs in the past 5 yrs".

I am wondering if I have done the right thing. Note that I didn't assess my work experience as it is not long enough to claim points anyway, nor did i need it to get my skilled assessment

or should I fill in Form 1023?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

redsato said:


> HI all,
> 
> In my EOI, I didn't mention any work experience as I have not been working long enough to claim points.
> 
> In the skilled assessment done by EA, I got my results as a Civil Engineer with my degree from Australia.
> 
> In the 189 visa application, there is a question like this:
> 
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> 
> I clicked Yes, and chose from the drop-down menu that the employment is "less than 3 yrs in the past 5 yrs".
> 
> I am wondering if I have done the right thing. Note that I didn't assess my work experience as it is not long enough to claim points anyway, nor did i need it to get my skilled assessment
> 
> or should I fill in Form 1023?


You'd need to prove it to them that you have 3-5 years of skilled experience with the assessment document since you have said yes and selected 3-5 years. 
And I believe this is a mismatch between your EOI and VISA.
In EOI you said no skilled experience and in visa you have put in as 3-5 years.

In my opinion, when case officer asks for this please explain him all this in detail and tell him that you didn't claim extra points in the EOI to get the invite.
Your invite was for the points which you actually have and can prove and in visa you have done this mistake and its a human error.


----------



## redsato

gaurav.kushan said:


> You'd need to prove it to them that you have 3-5 years of skilled experience with the assessment document since you have said yes and selected 3-5 years.
> And I believe this is a mismatch between your EOI and VISA.
> In EOI you said no skilled experience and in visa you have put in as 3-5 years.
> 
> In my opinion, when case officer asks for this please explain him all this in detail and tell him that you didn't claim extra points in the EOI to get the invite.
> Your invite was for the points which you actually have and can prove and in visa you have done this mistake and its a human error.


Actually, I said I chose "less than 3 years in the past 5 years", not "3 - 5 yrs"

Given that, did I do the right thing, or since my less than 1 year overseas work experience wasnt assessed, so I should have chosen "No"?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

redsato said:


> Actually, I said I chose "less than 3 years in the past 5 years", not "3 - 5 yrs"
> 
> Given that, did I do the right thing, or since my less than 1 year overseas work experience wasnt assessed, so I should have chosen "No"?


If you're not claiming any points, then that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## sribha

ghada.new said:


> Hi all,
> I have done my medicals on 1-8-2015 before CO allocation to save time, but on the lodgement page infront of health check says recommended, however, when I open health details it says: medicals finalized and waiting CO allocation. Does that mean that the hospital might not have sent my medicals yet?


Hi Ghada
Hospital has sent the report and updated in your account. The message reflects the same.


----------



## redsato

sribha said:


> Hi Ghada
> Hospital has sent the report and updated in your account. The message reflects the same.


sorry wrong reply...


----------



## durango1500

Dreyga said:


> Well it's my turn to be the bearer of good news. Got my direct grant this afternoon and I'd just like to say thanks to all who contribute to this forum. It made the application process much easier and also saved me the money of paying for visa lawyers/agents.
> 
> For those interested my timeline is as follows:
> 
> EOI Submitted: 11/06/2015
> Invitation Received: 19/06/2015
> Application Submitted: 19/06/2015
> All documents front loaded: 22/06/2015
> Direct Grant: 12/08/2015
> 
> I had already got my police checks done before submitting my EOI and by all documents I am including Form 80. I also got my medical done on the 19th of June as well. I heard nothing from DIBP since the 19th of June and just got an email saying I'm all good today.
> 
> Once again thanks to the community on here and good luck to those still waiting


Dreyga, first of all, CONGRATULATIONS!. All the best with making the move. 

Was just curious , which occupation code did you apply under?.


----------



## freezingpoint

redsato said:


> HI all,
> 
> In my EOI, I didn't mention any work experience as I have not been working long enough to claim points.
> 
> In the skilled assessment done by EA, I got my results as a Civil Engineer with my degree from Australia.
> 
> In the 189 visa application, there is a question like this:
> 
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> 
> I clicked Yes, and chose from the drop-down menu that the employment is "less than 3 yrs in the past 5 yrs".
> 
> I am wondering if I have done the right thing. Note that I didn't assess my work experience as it is not long enough to claim points anyway, nor did i need it to get my skilled assessment
> 
> or should I fill in Form 1023?


In my case, I just put all my work employment which includes the 1.5 years of skilled overseas employment. In the EOI, it automatically gave me 0 pts for that and I didn't have the employment assessed of course. Well, aren't they after the points you claimed? Unless they're also after the consistency of the EOI and visa application.


----------



## Ricks1990

durango1500 said:


> Dreyga, first of all, CONGRATULATIONS!. All the best with making the move.
> 
> Was just curious , which occupation code did you apply under?.


Code 233411 (Electronics Engineer) as per spreadsheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...htcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=277...!!!


----------



## redsato

freezingpoint said:


> In my case, I just put all my work employment which includes the 1.5 years of skilled overseas employment. In the EOI, it automatically gave me 0 pts for that and I didn't have the employment assessed of course. Well, aren't they after the points you claimed? Unless they're also after the consistency of the EOI and visa application.


True, my understanding is that as far as you could back up the points you claim in the EOI with sufficient evidence, then it is all fine to Immigration.

Just a bit worried that they might be real harsh on the inconsistency between the EOI and the visa application. After all, they are the ones who call the shot...


----------



## yashab

*Please Help*

My bank didnt permit payment via debit card for Visa 189. I have gotten already gotten invite. i wanted to check bpay option and clicked it but now my application is locked with awaiting payment but i want to cancel this payment option. Can anybody please share how i can do this as i want to pay via credit card not bpay


----------



## rmathew_12

*VISA 189 invitation for EOI with 60 points on August 2015*

What is the probability of getting VISA 189 invitation if i submit the EOI with 60 points on August 2015?

My situation is as below:
EOI for software Engineer
Age: 31 - 30 points
Qualification: BTech - 15 points
ACS assessed experience 5+ years - 10 points
Partner skill assessment - 5 points
IELTS: 8,8.5,7,6.5 (attempted 7 times and every time I get 6.5 in either speaking or writing) - 0 points
---
Total - 60 points


----------



## goodtimes

rmathew_12 said:


> What is the probability of getting VISA 189 invitation if i submit the EOI with 60 points on August 2015?
> 
> My situation is as below:
> EOI for software Engineer
> Age: 31 - 30 points
> Qualification: BTech - 15 points
> ACS assessed experience 5+ years - 10 points
> Partner skill assessment - 5 points
> IELTS: 8,8.5,7,6.5 (attempted 7 times and every time I get 6.5 in either speaking or writing) - 0 points
> ---
> Total - 60 points


1. If you haven't yet submitted the EOI then I will suggest you to do that ASAP. 
2. Chances are that your EOI will get selected in December 2015/January 2016.
3. In the meantime, attempt IELTS for the 8th time, work more on your speaking and writing. You will get there. Make sure you take some coaching for speaking and writing.
4. I won't suggest you to try PTE as I feel the format is quite different from IELTS and you will lose time getting used to the format. 

I hope it helps. All the best!


----------



## goodtimes

yashab said:


> My bank didnt permit payment via debit card for Visa 189. I have gotten already gotten invite. i wanted to check bpay option and clicked it but now my application is locked with awaiting payment but i want to cancel this payment option. Can anybody please share how i can do this as i want to pay via credit card not bpay


What do you mean by "my application is locked?"
Refresh the page and try making payment again with credit card.
If that doesn't help then give it some more time, should resolve in its own.


----------



## yashab

goodtimes said:


> What do you mean by "my application is locked?"
> Refresh the page and try making payment again with credit card.
> If that doesn't help then give it some more time, should resolve in its own.


I was looking for information and clicked next on bpay and it sent me an invoice with my application in awaiting payment category and cant edit my application now.

My question is if i dont pay via bpay in 7 days will my application be cancelled or i will have option to pay via debit card.

my invite ends on 4th sept.

Please help!!!i am having a panic attack


----------



## JK684

goodtimes said:


> 1. If you haven't yet submitted the EOI then I will suggest you to do that ASAP.
> 2. Chances are that your EOI will get selected in December 2015/January 2016.
> 3. In the meantime, attempt IELTS for the 8th time, work more on your speaking and writing. You will get there. Make sure you take some coaching for speaking and writing.
> 4. I won't suggest you to try PTE as I feel the format is quite different from IELTS and you will lose time getting used to the format.
> 
> I hope it helps. All the best!


Even though PTE format is different, I feel it is not that tough as IELTS. Lot of folks in this forum has attempted PTE & cleared it after only 10-15 days of practice. I myself, practiced only 10 days for PTE Academic. I had IELTS experience once before this. So if you ask me, I think he should give it a shot.


----------



## goodtimes

JK684 said:


> Even though PTE format is different, I feel it is not that tough as IELTS. Lot of folks in this forum has attempted PTE & cleared it after only 10-15 days of practice. I myself, practiced only 10 days for PTE Academic. I had IELTS experience once before this. So if you ask me, I think he should give it a shot.


You are right, it's worth giving a try to PTE if IELTS hasn't worked for someone. I did the same, unfortunately it didn't work for me - the scores in PTE were pathetic. However, I must confess that I was aiming for 8 each in IELTS and the equivalent in PTE seemed difficult. 

So, my suggestion to OP would be to check out PTE also. It might work for you to get the equivalent of 7.0 each in IELTS.

Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## goodtimes

yashab said:


> I was looking for information and clicked next on bpay and it sent me an invoice with my application in awaiting payment category and cant edit my application now.
> 
> My question is if i dont pay via bpay in 7 days will my application be cancelled or i will have option to pay via debit card.
> 
> my invite ends on 4th sept.
> 
> Please help!!!i am having a panic attack


I don't think your application will be cancelled. You should be able to pay later.

However, are you able to go back to the invitation page in SkillSelect and reapply for the visa? Can you hit the "Apply Visa" button after logging in at SkillSelect? Perhaps it's better to redo the whole process then simply wait. BTW, do you have an account in Australian Bank? Can you use BPAY? If not then simply try to redo the whole visa application process!


----------



## bilcat

hello

I read from som of the posts under this forum that 189 visa applicants are requested to provide a letter from HR showing the employment.

Is it true? what if I provided only ACS skill assessment report.


----------



## isaiasfritsch

I am also confused wether I should apply with 60 points (which I already have now with IELTS 7), or try to get the PTE 8 to make it 70 points.

What would be a better option:
1. Submit the EOI with 60 points ASAP (apply in: 17/08/2015)
or
2. As I have IELTS 7, start studying PTE and maybe get the 8 in 1 or 2 months? Then apply with 70 points (apply in 23/09/2015 if I get it the first time or 23/10/2015 if I get it on the second time)

What do you guys think?

Best,


----------



## KeeDa

bilcat said:


> hello
> 
> I read from som of the posts under this forum that 189 visa applicants are requested to provide a letter from HR showing the employment.
> 
> Is it true? what if I provided only ACS skill assessment report.


I wish it was that simple. If you notice the ACS report, they've said that DIBP reserves the right to verify these claims. ACS never does this verification and simply provides the result based on your statements. You should therefore submit all documentation in the visa application again for DIBP to verify.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

bilcat said:


> hello
> 
> I read from som of the posts under this forum that 189 visa applicants are requested to provide a letter from HR showing the employment.
> 
> Is it true? what if I provided only ACS skill assessment report.


ACS Evaluation is a letter which tells about your skilled experience until the time you have got your ACS done, post which, when you apply visa you need to provide HR letter or even a reference from any of your colleague on an affidavit to prove that you're still working and are in the same job profile and description.
I hope this helps you.


----------



## aarvi08

rmathew_12 said:


> What is the probability of getting VISA 189 invitation if i submit the EOI with 60 points on August 2015? My situation is as below: EOI for software Engineer Age: 31 - 30 points Qualification: BTech - 15 points ACS assessed experience 5+ years - 10 points Partner skill assessment - 5 points IELTS: 8,8.5,7,6.5 (attempted 7 times and every time I get 6.5 in either speaking or writing) - 0 points --- Total - 60 points


For writing, ensure that you write grammatically correct sentences and ensure no overwriting. Suggest you use pencil, so that mistakes can be corrected rather than striking the errors and writing again.

IELTS: 29/01/2015 IELTS Score: 7 7 8 8 EOI Points:65 EOI Submission Date:18/04/2015 Invited: 03/08/2015 PCC: 29/07/2915 Medicals: 08/08/2015


----------



## yashab

goodtimes said:


> I don't think your application will be cancelled. You should be able to pay later.
> 
> However, are you able to go back to the invitation page in SkillSelect and reapply for the visa? Can you hit the "Apply Visa" button after logging in at SkillSelect? Perhaps it's better to redo the whole process then simply wait. BTW, do you have an account in Australian Bank? Can you use BPAY? If not then simply try to redo the whole visa application process!



First of all, thank you for helping me out, really appreciate it 

I can hit Apply Visa after logging in Skill select but nothing is happening after it redirects to ImmiGov portal. Tried to make a new immigov account but no application process is showing.

I have friends who have Australian bank account, can they pay on my behalf via bpay? Is bpay option easy or will I be required to provide additional proof of payment.


----------



## nevertouchme

isaiasfritsch said:


> I am also confused wether I should apply with 60 points (which I already have now with IELTS 7), or try to get the PTE 8 to make it 70 points.
> 
> What would be a better option:
> 1. Submit the EOI with 60 points ASAP (apply in: 17/08/2015)
> or
> 2. As I have IELTS 7, start studying PTE and maybe get the 8 in 1 or 2 months? Then apply with 70 points (apply in 23/09/2015 if I get it the first time or 23/10/2015 if I get it on the second time)
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Best,


Please APPLY IMMEDIATELY with 60 points. Once you have better scores, you always have the opportunity to update EOI.


----------



## bilcat

KeeDa said:


> I wish it was that simple. If you notice the ACS report, they've said that DIBP reserves the right to verify these claims. ACS never does this verification and simply provides the result based on your statements. You should therefore submit all documentation in the visa application again for DIBP to verify.


Thank you Keeda.

shall I provide same reference letters those I had provided to ACS during skill assessment or shall I need a new declaration from HR about my employment.
because I managed to get a reference letter from my manager; however my boss will not be happy about my leave and may refuse that kind of letter.


----------



## KeeDa

bilcat said:


> Thank you Keeda.
> 
> shall I provide same reference letters those I had provided to ACS during skill assessment or shall I need a new declaration from HR about my employment.
> because I managed to get a reference letter from my manager; however my boss will not be happy about my leave and may refuse that kind of letter.


Your ACS is not that old. Use the same one. Is there a possibility that your employment points might increase in the coming months until invitation? If so, then at the visa stage it is recommended to provide a new reference covering the period between ACS till invitation.


----------



## krdheerajkumar

Hi,

I am filling form 80 and have a clarification.

During last 10 years I have stayed in more than 7 address due to my frequent foreign visits for work deputation. But for the question number 18 there is a table with only 6 rows, kindly let me know how can i mention the additonal address details? Else should I provide only the last 6 address only?

Thanks,
Dheeraj


----------



## isaiasfritsch

nevertouchme said:


> Please APPLY IMMEDIATELY with 60 points. Once you have better scores, you always have the opportunity to update EOI.



Oh I see. So while I wait I can update the EOI anytime and this changes my chances of being invited?

Thanks


----------



## bilcat

KeeDa said:


> Your ACS is not that old. Use the same one. Is there a possibility that your employment points might increase in the coming months until invitation? If so, then at the visa stage it is recommended to provide a new reference covering the period between ACS till invitation.



If using same reference letter will be OK that's great news for me. 
after invitation is my EOI point still important? (there will be no change actually, it will not be over 8 years.)

thank you Keeda, great information.


----------



## brisbane_bound

isaiasfritsch said:


> Oh I see. So while I wait I can update the EOI anytime and this changes my chances of being invited?
> 
> Thanks


You should apply now. But do keep in mind that when you update your EOI , the date of effect will also change if there is a change in points.

For example
submit on 13th aug with 60 points - Date of effect - 13th aug
Update EOI with better PTE/IELTS with 70 points on 13th sept - Date of effect 13th Sept

But shouldnt matter because with 70 points you have almost sure chance of getting invited in the next round..i suggest to try and attempt before the sept round 

Cheers!!!


----------



## Here_to_fly

As per CO, my application is sent for external checks.. looks like time is not going good.. frustrated.. dont know how many months will be lost in this check..


----------



## hungvn89

hungvn89 said:


> For those who claimed 5pts from partner skill, what kind of evidence did you submit?
> 
> I have prepared the following documents in advance. Please advise if I miss something:
> 1. Wife's positive skill assessment from ACS (pdf file) for ICT Business Analyst (same SOL).
> 2. Colour-scanned wife's IELTS result (>6 all bands) and corresponding TRF number.
> 3. Colour-scanned wife's Passport and translated certified copy of Birth Certificate.
> 4. Colour-scanned translated certified copy of marriage certificate.


Besides identity proofs, is it correct that only IELTS TRF and ACS positive assessment letter needed to upload to claim the 5pts partner skill points? Could anyone share their experience?


----------



## home1305

Dear Seniors,

I want to apply for assessment as Vocational Education teacher or University tutor..m quite confused..So,thinking of opting paid Advisory Service of VETESSESS ...any1 who has opted it in past?? 
please guide,,is it worth?
and m from Punjab,not Patna


----------



## yashab

*Please Help...*

Can anybody please tell me, if you do not pay via BPAY method , will the application be cancelled or invite for visa 189 will be revoked. i.e. can i pay via credit card after 7 day period of bpay expires or application will be lost?

Please help..


----------



## KeeDa

bilcat said:


> If using same reference letter will be OK that's great news for me.
> after invitation is my EOI point still important? (there will be no change actually, it will not be over 8 years.)
> 
> thank you Keeda, great information.


After invitation, the most important thing are the EOI points and evidence you support for your claims (that you were eligible for those many points on the day of invitation). Since your points won't change, there isn't any need of a new reference. Just the usual documentation (i.e. all that was given to ACS) and employment documents, payslips, bank statements, tax documents, etc.


----------



## yashab

yashab said:


> Can anybody please tell me, if you do not pay via BPAY method , will the application be cancelled or invite for visa 189 will be revoked. i.e. can i pay via credit card after 7 day period of bpay expires or application will be lost?
> 
> Please help..


Furthermore, can anybody please confirm if BPAY payment is acceptable for Visa 189.


----------



## SetFree

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filling form 80 and have a clarification.
> 
> During last 10 years I have stayed in more than 7 address due to my frequent foreign visits for work deputation. But for the question number 18 there is a table with only 6 rows, kindly let me know how can i mention the additonal address details? Else should I provide only the last 6 address only?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dheeraj


Section 55, on the very last page of form 80 can be used for this purpose. Fill in what can fit in the space given for that question and write the rest in the space provided in Section 55, don't forget to number the extra info that you include as well so the reader knows what questions the extra information pertains to.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ricks1990

*Visa Granttttttted...!!!*

Hello Everyone,

Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today...

Until today morning, the status of my application was "application received” and which later changed to "Finalised"... I was never communicated by anyone from the DIBP...!!!

Heartily thank you all for your guidance and support... my special thanks to the Government of NSW for sponsoring me... *best of luck* to everyone waiting for their Visa Grant... !!!

May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!

With regards,
Ricks1990


----------



## isaiasfritsch

Ricks1990 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today...
> 
> Until today morning, the status of my application was "application received” and which later changed to "Finalised"... I was never communicated by anyone from the DIBP...!!!
> 
> Heartily thank you all for your guidance and support... my special thanks to the Government of NSW for sponsoring me... *best of luck* to everyone waiting for their Visa Grant... !!!
> 
> May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!
> 
> With regards,
> Ricks1990


Congrats mate. I wish you the best on your future endeavors!


----------



## jtp2015

Ricks1990 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today...
> 
> Until today morning, the status of my application was "application received” and which later changed to "Finalised"... I was never communicated by anyone from the DIBP...!!!
> 
> Heartily thank you all for your guidance and support... my special thanks to the Government of NSW for sponsoring me... *best of luck* to everyone waiting for their Visa Grant... !!!
> 
> May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!
> 
> With regards,
> Ricks1990


Congratulations Rick. I really had a feeling your grant is just around the corner and here it is. Good luck for future success in Australia.


----------



## varundev

Ricks1990 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today...
> 
> Until today morning, the status of my application was "application received” and which later changed to "Finalised"... I was never communicated by anyone from the DIBP...!!!
> 
> Heartily thank you all for your guidance and support... my special thanks to the Government of NSW for sponsoring me... *best of luck* to everyone waiting for their Visa Grant... !!!
> 
> May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!
> 
> With regards,
> Ricks1990


Congratulations Mate.


----------



## rmathew_12

goodtimes said:


> 1. If you haven't yet submitted the EOI then I will suggest you to do that ASAP.
> 2. Chances are that your EOI will get selected in December 2015/January 2016.
> 3. In the meantime, attempt IELTS for the 8th time, work more on your speaking and writing. You will get there. Make sure you take some coaching for speaking and writing.
> 4. I won't suggest you to try PTE as I feel the format is quite different from IELTS and you will lose time getting used to the format.
> 
> I hope it helps. All the best!


I am yet to submit the EOI. As per the ACS
"The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."
Hence, i believe i can claim the experience points from September 2015 on-wards. However, My ACS will expire on October 2015 (to be precise; 9 October 2013).
--
Could you please suggest the best option:
1. Submit the EOI by September 1st 2015 and wait for the next round of invitation in September and if not get selected go for the ACS re-assessment and update the EOI. In this case if i update the EOI, will they consider my EOI submission as the updated date (with new ACS reassessed and EOIupdated)?
2. Go for ACS reassessment and submit EOI by september 1st 2015
----


----------



## goodtimes

rmathew_12 said:


> I am yet to submit the EOI. As per the ACS
> "The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> Hence, i believe i can claim the experience points from September 2015 on-wards. However, My ACS will expire on October 2015 (to be precise; 9 October 2013).
> --
> Could you please suggest the best option:
> 1. Submit the EOI by September 1st 2015 and wait for the next round of invitation in September and if not get selected go for the ACS re-assessment and update the EOI. In this case if i update the EOI, will they consider my EOI submission as the updated date (with new ACS reassessed and EOIupdated)?
> 2. Go for ACS reassessment and submit EOI by september 1st 2015
> ----


Mate, first of all update your signature with all relevant information about yourself, the points you are claiming and relevant dates related to ACS assessment etc.

1. You can claim points from 1 September 2010 as per your ACS.
2. On 31 August 2015, you will have 10 points from your employment.
3. Submit your EOI TODAY or AS EARLY AS POSSIBLE - it doesn't cost a dime.
3 (a) Suppose you submit your EOI this weekend (16 August 2015, let's say) - then on 31 August 2015, your points will automatically increase by 5 as by then you will fall into the bracket of 5+ years of experience.
3 (b) If with these extra 5 points you are getting 65 points then that will enable you to get through the selection round of September, which will be on 7 September 2015, most probably. So your ACS expiring on 9 October won't matter anymore.
4. In case you are still getting only 60 points after your 5+ years of experience, then you will have to redo the ACS assessment asap. This is because with 60 points you can expect the invitation in December 2015.
5. Important info if you don't have 60 points yet - why don't you go for state nomination? By 9th October you have a chance of being invited by a state - for example South Australia - where processing time is 6 weeks - the last time I checked their site.

Hope this helps. Cheers!


----------



## JavWa

Hi, I also was asked to submit health Undertaking(Form 815). however we have left two places blank. 
1. One is the section at the top where 'Office use only was mentioned'. Although we have our HAP ID, but since it was mentioned as Office use only, we left it blank. 
2. and the other is relative/Friend address. As we don't have anyone there, we have left that as blank. Would there be an issues there. 

As I have left these sections blanks and have not received any response since 3 days, thinking if I would be asked to sign that again. 

Any thoughts.. Also I have marked as request complete, so if I have to send again, I wont be able to do(((((((((


----------



## yashab

yashab said:


> First of all, thank you for helping me out, really appreciate it
> 
> I can hit Apply Visa after logging in Skill select but nothing is happening after it redirects to ImmiGov portal. Tried to make a new immigov account but no application process is showing.
> 
> I have friends who have Australian bank account, can they pay on my behalf via bpay? Is bpay option easy or will I be required to provide additional proof of payment.



Hello, please feedback.


----------



## rmathew_12

goodtimes said:


> Mate, first of all update your signature with all relevant information about yourself, the points you are claiming and relevant dates related to ACS assessment etc.
> 
> 1. You can claim points from 1 September 2010 as per your ACS.
> 2. On 31 August 2015, you will have 10 points from your employment.
> 3. Submit your EOI TODAY or AS EARLY AS POSSIBLE - it doesn't cost a dime.
> 3 (a) Suppose you submit your EOI this weekend (16 August 2015, let's say) - then on 31 August 2015, your points will automatically increase by 5 as by then you will fall into the bracket of 5+ years of experience.
> 3 (b) If with these extra 5 points you are getting 65 points then that will enable you to get through the selection round of September, which will be on 7 September 2015, most probably. So your ACS expiring on 9 October won't matter anymore.
> 4. In case you are still getting only 60 points after your 5+ years of experience, then you will have to redo the ACS assessment asap. This is because with 60 points you can expect the invitation in December 2015.
> 5. Important info if you don't have 60 points yet - why don't you go for state nomination? By 9th October you have a chance of being invited by a state - for example South Australia - where processing time is 6 weeks - the last time I checked their site.
> 
> Hope this helps. Cheers!


Thanks for your detailed information. It is pretty clear!!!
Last question:
I understand that invitation is based on the priority and the priority (for the ones who submit the EOI with same points) is based on the date of EOI submission date.
Based on your answer I will go for ACS re-assessment. However; It might take a week for me to get all the documents for the ACS submission ( as I need to get the new referral letter and other documents).
Question I have is: Is it better idea to submit the EOI with my current ACS (expiring on 9th oct) on 1st Aug 2015 and updating it with the new ACS later once i receive? In this case whether the EOI updated date (with the new ACS) or the original date of submission (1st Sep 2015) is considered for the 60 points claim (considering the priority)? your view on this is highly appreciated.


----------



## goodtimes

yashab said:


> Hello, please feedback.


Hi,

Sorry missed your earlier post. Of course you can pay via BPAY if you have reliable friends who can do it on your behalf in Australia. Infact this might be a better way to make the payment as you will escape the credit card surcharge (1.08% for Visa/Mastercard & more for others). So it might be a boon in disguise for you! 

I must admit that I don't have experience with BPAY in this context, but my friend who is in Australia uses BPAY quite often to pay Electricity Bills etc. He tells me that he uses the "Biller Code" i.e. the reference number - to make the payment by logging on to his bank in Australia.

Cheers and all the best!


----------



## yashab

goodtimes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry missed your earlier post. Of course you can pay via BPAY if you have reliable friends who can do it on your behalf in Australia. Infact this might be a better way to make the payment as you will escape the credit card surcharge (1.08% for Visa/Mastercard & more for others). So it might be a boon in disguise for you!
> 
> I must admit that I don't have experience with BPAY in this context, but my friend who is in Australia uses BPAY quite often to pay Electricity Bills etc. He tells me that he uses the "Biller Code" i.e. the reference number - to make the payment by logging on to his bank in Australia.
> 
> Cheers and all the best!


Thank u so much, just one last question, if payment is made via bpy, will i have to submit some additional payment proof. And on border website it is mentioned that bpay is for student and return resident visa payment for online application. Is this information out dated?


----------



## goodtimes

yashab said:


> Thank u so much, just one last question, if payment is made via bpy, will i have to submit some additional payment proof. And on border website it is mentioned that bpay is for student and return resident visa payment for online application. Is this information out dated?


Indeed, the information contained at How To Pay won't allow a person to pay via BPAY if he/she is not in Australia.

So if you are in Karachi, and are applying for a migration visa offshore - it seems you should not pay via BPAY. 

I am sorry I don't know what would be the best option for offshore candidates in this case. I suggest you contact the immigration department by phone and Email at the earliest and discuss about this issue. They will probably help you and provide a solution quickly.

Also try to check this option as stated on the web-link above: Paying in Australia for an applicant outside Australia - Fees may be paid​ at any of our offices in Australia. Once the fee has been paid, you will need to provide a copy of the receipt with your application.​​​​​​ 

Don't worry, just keep on looking for the solution. You will find it. All the best.


----------



## yashab

goodtimes said:


> Indeed, the information contained at How To Pay won't allow a person to pay via BPAY if he/she is not in Australia.
> 
> So if you are in Karachi, and are applying for a migration visa offshore - it seems you should not pay via BPAY.
> 
> I am sorry I don't know what would be the best option for offshore candidates in this case. I suggest you contact the immigration department by phone and Email at the earliest and discuss about this issue. They will probably help you and provide a solution quickly.
> 
> Also try to check this option as stated on the web-link above: Paying in Australia for an applicant outside Australia - Fees may be paid​ at any of our offices in Australia. Once the fee has been paid, you will need to provide a copy of the receipt with your application.​​​​​​
> 
> Don't worry, just keep on looking for the solution. You will find it. All the best.


Yeah scared now, 
Can *u plz* share relevant email and phone number so that i may contact. All numbers are for people in Australia.

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6 here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Also, would you all please note that, for your own protection, you should not post email addresses, phone numbers, or any other personal information, in your posts.
You can, of course, Personal Message (PM) each other, with any private information. 

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## cooldude555

Ricks1990 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today...
> 
> Until today morning, the status of my application was "application received” and which later changed to "Finalised"... I was never communicated by anyone from the DIBP...!!!
> 
> Heartily thank you all for your guidance and support... my special thanks to the Government of NSW for sponsoring me... *best of luck* to everyone waiting for their Visa Grant... !!!
> 
> May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!
> 
> With regards,
> Ricks1990




Hearty Congratulations buddy. This is a great news. Wish you all the very best.


----------



## goodtimes

yashab said:


> Yeah scared now,
> Can *u plz* share relevant email and phone number so that i may contact. All numbers are for people in Australia.
> 
> *Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6 here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> Also, would you all please note that, for your own protection, you should not post email addresses, phone numbers, or any other personal information, in your posts.
> You can, of course, Personal Message (PM) each other, with any private information.
> 
> Thank you.
> kaju/moderator*


Try the following:

https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/australia
https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/pakistan


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Ricks1990 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today...
> 
> Until today morning, the status of my application was "application received” and which later changed to "Finalised"... I was never communicated by anyone from the DIBP...!!!
> 
> Heartily thank you all for your guidance and support... my special thanks to the Government of NSW for sponsoring me... *best of luck* to everyone waiting for their Visa Grant... !!!
> 
> May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!
> 
> With regards,
> Ricks1990



Congrats buddy


----------



## rmathew_12

goodtimes said:


> Mate, first of all update your signature with all relevant information about yourself, the points you are claiming and relevant dates related to ACS assessment etc.
> 
> 1. You can claim points from 1 September 2010 as per your ACS.
> 2. On 31 August 2015, you will have 10 points from your employment.
> 3. Submit your EOI TODAY or AS EARLY AS POSSIBLE - it doesn't cost a dime.
> 3 (a) Suppose you submit your EOI this weekend (16 August 2015, let's say) - then on 31 August 2015, your points will automatically increase by 5 as by then you will fall into the bracket of 5+ years of experience.
> 3 (b) If with these extra 5 points you are getting 65 points then that will enable you to get through the selection round of September, which will be on 7 September 2015, most probably. So your ACS expiring on 9 October won't matter anymore.
> 4. In case you are still getting only 60 points after your 5+ years of experience, then you will have to redo the ACS assessment asap. This is because with 60 points you can expect the invitation in December 2015.
> 5. Important info if you don't have 60 points yet - why don't you go for state nomination? By 9th October you have a chance of being invited by a state - for example South Australia - where processing time is 6 weeks - the last time I checked their site.
> 
> Hope this helps. Cheers!


Thanks for your detailed information. It is pretty clear!!!
Last question:
I understand that invitation is based on the priority and the priority (for the ones who submit the EOI with same points) is based on the date of EOI submission date.
Based on your answer I will go for ACS re-assessment. However; It might take a week for me to get all the documents for the ACS submission ( as I need to get the new referral letter and other documents).
Question I have is: Is it better idea to submit the EOI with my current ACS (expiring on 9th oct) on 1st Aug 2015 and updating it with the new ACS later once i receive? In this case whether the EOI updated date (with the new ACS) or the original date of submission (1st Sep 2015) is considered for the 60 points claim (considering the priority)? your view on this is highly appreciated.
Actually i have submitted EOI for NSW as well for 60 in April 2015 as well.


----------



## hemant_r

Everyone, 
I am applying for the visa for myself, my wife and kid. 

1. Do I need to fill in 3 form 80 ? One for each person ?

2. What is form 1221? is that need to be filled as well ?


----------



## JK684

hemant_r said:


> Everyone,
> I am applying for the visa for myself, my wife and kid.
> 
> 1. Do I need to fill in 3 form 80 ? One for each person ?
> 
> 2. What is form 1221? is that need to be filled as well ?


1. Yes, you need to fill three Form 80's , especially if you had travel outside your country of residence.

2. It is a subset of Form 80, i think it is not mandatory. If CO asks for it, then you can submit it.


----------



## Ricks1990

isaiasfritsch said:


> Congrats mate. I wish you the best on your future endeavors!


Thanks Isaiasfritsch... wish you best of luck for your endeavors...


----------



## Ricks1990

jtp2015 said:


> Congratulations Rick. I really had a feeling your grant is just around the corner and here it is. Good luck for future success in Australia.


Thank you very much Jtp2015... you are also very near to your Visa Grant... wishes you best of luck for a speedy Visa Grant to you...


----------



## Ricks1990

varundev said:


> Congratulations Mate.


Thanks Varundev... may God bless you Visa Grant at the earliest... ray:


----------



## Ricks1990

cooldude555 said:


> Hearty Congratulations buddy. This is a great news. Wish you all the very best.


Thanks Cooldude555... wish you best of luck for your all endeavors...


----------



## Ricks1990

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Congrats buddy


Thanks Gurinderjit... best wishes for your future endeavors...


----------



## KeeDa

JK684 said:


> 1. Yes, you need to fill three Form 80's , especially if you had travel outside your country of residence.
> 
> 2. It is a subset of Form 80, i think it is not mandatory. If CO asks for it, then you can submit it.


I thought Form 80 is to be filled only for adult applicants.


----------



## hemant_r

Thanks JK, 
How do i get the signature of my 4 yr old daughter on the form ? Just ask her to write her name ?




JK684 said:


> 1. Yes, you need to fill three Form 80's , especially if you had travel outside your country of residence.
> 
> 2. It is a subset of Form 80, i think it is not mandatory. If CO asks for it, then you can submit it.


----------



## ZubairKhan

is Form 80 mandatory if haven't traveled outside country of residence at all???


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi,
For dependent English skills proof.
My Wife had given IELTS in April 2014 with 7 score overall. (7+ in each section).

However, I got to know that for dependent's English skill (Minimum req is 4.5 overall [FUNCTIONAL English] but the IELTS result should be within 1 year of VISA lodgement, so in this case re**** letter is more than 1 year old.)

Is this true?
If yes, then I have 2 optons:
1. My wife gives IELTS again
2. She can get letter from College/University that her Medium of educaton was English.

Please help e ragarding this.

But both options will take time, I suppose.
Has anyone submitted the IELTS/PTE result letter for dependent's English skills proof with date more than an year.

Note: For main applicant, The result letter is valid for 2 or 3 years, I am not sure.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

Nitin,

You are right about 4.5 overall and the 12 months validity for *functional English*

Just a letter from university might not suffice (*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/835498-additional-info-requested-co.html*). From the help text in immiAccount: "Completed all years of primary education and at least three (3) years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English." I've therefore submitted 3 letters and 3 certificates for my wife- primary school, HSC, and graduation. I suggest you do the same.


----------



## me_nabeel1

Dear All,

I have a query. I have filed my visa application in category 189 - Computer Systems and Network Engineer. My problem is that I have applied through a consultant and I can't see any updates myself. I have to rely on him to tell me what is the update on my case. What are the documents I should be asking my consultants to provide me as a proof. I have seen my letter of invitation and nothing since then. Following is my time line

ACS : 25/03/15
IELTS : 7.5 ( 7 Each) 
EOI : 29/03/15
ITA : 9/4/15
Visa Application: 22-7-15
Medical: 5-8-15

Please suggest me what documents should I demand to see from my consultant and also is there a way I can track my application myself rather than relying on my consultant ?


----------



## Ricks1990

Thanks SetFree... wish you best of luck for a speedy Visa Grant...


----------



## KeeDa

me_nabeel1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a query. I have filed my visa application in category 189 - Computer Systems and Network Engineer. My problem is that I have applied through a consultant and I can't see any updates myself. I have to rely on him to tell me what is the update on my case. What are the documents I should be asking my consultants to provide me as a proof. I have seen my letter of invitation and nothing since then. Following is my time line
> 
> ACS : 25/03/15
> IELTS : 7.5 ( 7 Each)
> EOI : 29/03/15
> ITA : 9/4/15
> Visa Application: 22-7-15
> Medical: 5-8-15
> 
> Please suggest me what documents should I demand to see from my consultant and also is there a way I can track my application myself rather than relying on my consultant ?


Get your TRN from the agent, create a new immiAccount and import the application using this TRN. Make sure you do not edit anything in the application, just be a silent spectator.


----------



## dwarasilareddy

Ricks1990 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today...
> 
> Until today morning, the status of my application was "application received” and which later changed to "Finalised"... I was never communicated by anyone from the DIBP...!!!
> 
> Heartily thank you all for your guidance and support... my special thanks to the Government of NSW for sponsoring me... *best of luck* to everyone waiting for their Visa Grant... !!!
> 
> May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!
> 
> With regards,
> Ricks1990


Congrats buddy...all the best with the move and job hunt in OZ.


----------



## Ricks1990

dwarasilareddy said:


> Congrats buddy...all the best with the move and job hunt in OZ.


Thanks Dwarasilareddy... you are very near to your Visa Grant... wishes you best of luck for a speedy Visa Grant...


----------



## dwarasilareddy

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello Guys
> Happy to announce that after long wait, today we finally received our grant for me,spouse and kid.
> Wanted to thank you all for the guidance and wish you the best of luck in your processes


Congrats Sardar jee...best of luck for future endeavours.


----------



## dwarasilareddy

Dreyga said:


> Well it's my turn to be the bearer of good news. Got my direct grant this afternoon and I'd just like to say thanks to all who contribute to this forum. It made the application process much easier and also saved me the money of paying for visa lawyers/agents.
> 
> For those interested my timeline is as follows:
> 
> EOI Submitted: 11/06/2015
> Invitation Received: 19/06/2015
> Application Submitted: 19/06/2015
> All documents front loaded: 22/06/2015
> Direct Grant: 12/08/2015
> 
> I had already got my police checks done before submitting my EOI and by all documents I am including Form 80. I also got my medical done on the 19th of June as well. I heard nothing from DIBP since the 19th of June and just got an email saying I'm all good today.
> 
> Once again thanks to the community on here and good luck to those still waiting


Congratulations Dreyga...good luck with remaining things...


----------



## dwarasilareddy

chinz_dream said:


> Hi all,
> I submitted my visa (189) on 8/8/2015.
> As per the current trend when will a CO be assigned .
> Or what is the last date of visa submission for whom CO has been assigned ?
> thanks
> 
> 
> rgds
> chinz


Current trend is between 45 to 60 days.


----------



## bharathyku

Hi all,
We lodged our visa on 23rd July. Today my agent called and said that my husband had to take the ielts again as she said per the new rules the ielts has to be 1 year old max. But my question is do we really have to retake it as we have already filed for the visa.


----------



## saz82

I think these are new rules for applications lodged on or after 1 july 2015. We applied in March 2015 and sat our IELTS in Jan/Feb 2014. We were not asked to re-sit them as the previous validity was 3 years.

ADDITION:
On DIBP website, for visa subclass 189 it's saying 3 years minimum validity. But on the website it also says to prove functional English you need to have sat IELTS 12 months max before your application date. Confusing!



bharathyku said:


> Hi all,
> We lodged our visa on 23rd July. Today my agent called and said that my husband had to take the ielts again as she said per the new rules the ielts has to be 1 year old max. But my question is do we really have to retake it as we have already filed for the visa.


----------



## athar.dcsian

saz82 said:


> I think these are new rules for applications lodged on or after 1 july 2015. We applied in March 2015 and sat our IELTS in Jan/Feb 2014. We were not asked to re-sit them as the previous validity was 3 years.
> 
> ADDITION:
> On DIBP website, for visa subclass 189 it's saying 3 years minimum validity. But on the website it also says to prove functional English you need to have sat IELTS 12 months max before your application date. Confusing!


Don't get confuse. It's simple. 

Primary Applicants: IELTS is valid for 3 years

Secondary Applicants: IELTS is valid for 1 year. 

Same is stated on DIBP website


----------



## saz82

But I am a secondary applicant, I sat my IELTS in Feb 2014 and we lodged our application in March 2015. I was not asked to re-sit mine.



athar.dcsian said:


> Don't get confuse. It's simple.
> 
> Primary Applicants: IELTS is valid for 3 years
> 
> Secondary Applicants: IELTS is valid for 1 year.
> 
> Same is stated on DIBP website


----------



## captain_hoomi

athar.dcsian said:


> Don't get confuse. It's simple.
> 
> Primary Applicants: IELTS is valid for 3 years
> 
> Secondary Applicants: IELTS is valid for 1 year.
> 
> Same is stated on DIBP website


Is it applied to those have already lodged their Visa application before July 2015?


----------



## KeeDa

captain_hoomi said:


> Is it applied to those have already lodged their Visa application before July 2015?


This 3 year/ 1 year rule has always been there. Nothing new.


----------



## matelaszlo.vigh

Hi everyone, 

I am about to lodge my 189, and I have a question about the police checks. 
I did the police checks (Australian, and Hungarian) last year July and, both of them expired. 
I have no problems getting the aussie one done, but laws have changed back home and I will either need to fly home and personally sign the documents or contact the embassy in Australia ( this would take weeks apparently).

I have not been home or even outside of Australia for over 2 years, so I could not have committed any crime. Technically my new Hungarian Police Check should be exactly the same as the old one.

My question is: Can I use my one year old hungarian police check for my application? or I have to get a new one 

Thank 

Matt


----------



## Jammanu

Hi Guys,

I have some queries regarding my application. When I made immiaccount and imported the documents, i saw that the status of my application states " Assessment in Progress"and the last updated states "14 July 2015". The last time Case Officer asked me for additional document was on July 22 2015 and I provided the document to my agent immediately on July 23. My agent informed me that the document has been uploaded. My queries are,
1. Does it means that my agent has forgot to upload the documents.
2. Is the meaning of "Assessment in Progress" is that all the documents are complete or still the CO might ask for additional documents.

I would be very grateful if some expert could reply my queries.

Application Submitted : 7th May 2015
Additional Document requested by CO : 23 June 2015
Additional Document requested by CO : 22 July 2015
Last Document Submitted : 23 July 2015
Visa Grant :


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

dwarasilareddy said:


> Congrats Sardar jee...best of luck for future endeavours.



Thanks mate


----------



## Ricks1990

Thanks krish4aus... wish you best of luck for your all endeavors...


----------



## Ricks1990

Thanks Vishwas... may God bless you Visa Grant at the earliest... ray:


----------



## captain_hoomi

KeeDa said:


> This 3 year/ 1 year rule has always been there. Nothing new.


Are you sure? My wife took IELTS two years ago and got 7. I uploaded her IELTS as her language proof. So you're saying my CO won't accept that? I applied on May 8th.


----------



## KeeDa

captain_hoomi said:


> Are you sure? As far as I know IELTS was valid for 3 years for both primary applicant and the dependent. My wife took IELTS two years ago and got 7. I uploaded her IELTS as her language proof. So you're saying my CO won't accept that? I applied on May 8th.


Yes, I am sure. Attached is a snapshot of the old page from immi.gov site from 26-March-2015.


----------



## captain_hoomi

KeeDa said:


> Yes, I am sure. Attached is a snapshot of the old page from immi.gov site from 26-March-2015.


So why hasn't my CO requested anything during the past 3 months? What should we do now? Will CO request for a new English document and would give us some time to get it or should my wife apply for a new IELTS/PTE test and then I attach it to my application? Please help


----------



## KeeDa

captain_hoomi said:


> So why hasn't my CO requested anything during the past 3 months? What should we do now? Will CO request for a new English document and would give us some time to get it or should my wife apply for a new IELTS/PTE test and then I attach it to my application? Please help


Strange indeed. What did CO request you on 25-June? Maybe someone else might come along and notice this and request for it. Maybe it will go overlooked. Note that now there is not a single CO per application, but anybody from the team can pickup your application and process it. When requested, you will be given 28 days to provide the document. Can you not arrange for 'medium of instructions in English' letters from spouses' school and college?

Edit: Please check your Correspondence section in immiAccount as it is very easy to miss an email.

Edit2: Have you claimed partner points? Because in that case, it is 3 years.


----------



## HopeToOz

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello Guys
> Happy to announce that after long wait, today we finally received our grant for me,spouse and kid.
> Wanted to thank you all for the guidance and wish you the best of luck in your processes


Many congratulations sirji!!! Very happy for you to have got it finally!
Even Im going through the long waiting period! Hope to get it soon! Did you get any verification call??


----------



## captain_hoomi

KeeDa said:


> Strange indeed. What did CO request you on 25-June? Maybe someone else might come along and notice this and request for it. Maybe it will go overlooked. Note that now there is not a single CO per application, but anybody from the team can pickup your application and process it. When requested, you will be given 28 days to provide the document. Can you not arrange for 'medium of instructions in English' letters from spouses' school and college?
> 
> Edit: Please check your Correspondence section in immiAccount as it is very easy to miss an email.


They have not requested anything ! The last time I called them, a CO told me they have received all necessary documents and my application has been sent for external check. I have also checked the correspondence section, nothing there either!
What do you suggest? and what is this 'medium of instructions in English letter'?


----------



## KeeDa

captain_hoomi said:


> They have not requested anything ! The last time I called them, a CO told me they have received all necessary documents and my application has been sent for external check. I have also checked the correspondence section, nothing there either!
> What do you suggest? and what is this 'medium of instructions in English letter'?


Request you to check my original message again. I added 'Edit2' to it.

As for the letter: In the list of ways to prove *functional English*, you will notice:


Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
If your partner has, then letters from partners educational institutions/ university stating that the medium of instructions for his/ her studies were in English will suffice to satisfy this criteria. I had posted letter templates earlier:

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6993690-post3.html*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7410410-post4.html*


----------



## captain_hoomi

KeeDa said:


> Request you to check my original message again. I added 'Edit2' to it.
> 
> As for the letter: In the list of ways to prove *functional English*, you will notice:
> 
> 
> Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> If your partner has, then letters from partners educational institutions/ university stating that the medium of instructions for his/ her studies were in English will suffice to satisfy this criteria. I had posted letter templates earlier:
> 
> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6993690-post3.html*
> 
> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7410410-post4.html*


I have not claimed partner points and my wife's education was not in English. So what would be the best option for us? Should she take a new IELTS/PTE test or should we wait and see what happens as three months has already past without a single request?


----------



## KeeDa

captain_hoomi said:


> I have not claimed partner points and my wife's education was not in English. So what would be the best option for us? Should she take a new IELTS/PTE test or should we wait and see what happens as three months has already past without a single request?


Be prepared for IELTS or PTE. Check their schedules and be sure that exam dates are available soon enough so that should you be asked for the functional English requirement, you can immediately book any of these tests. At least here in India, PTE dates are readily available. Prefer PTE over IELTS this time as their results are out in a day or two.


----------



## captain_hoomi

KeeDa said:


> Be prepared for IELTS or PTE. Check their schedules and be sure that exam dates are available soon enough so that should you be asked for the functional English requirement, you can immediately book any of these tests. At least here in India, PTE dates are readily available. Prefer PTE over IELTS this time as their results are out in a day or two.


Thanks a million. Just one more question, could it have a negative result on our application that we didn't provide a valid evidence for the functional English requirement at the time we lodged ?


----------



## cooldude555

captain_hoomi said:


> Thanks a million. Just one more question, could it have a negative result on our application that we didn't provide a valid evidence for the functional English requirement at the time we lodged ?


No, it would not have any negative impact on your application though you have not provided the required functional English proof in the first place.


----------



## KeeDa

captain_hoomi said:


> Thanks a million. Just one more question, could it have a negative result on our application that we didn't provide a valid evidence for the functional English requirement at the time we lodged ?


I don't think it will have any adverse impact on your application. If they realize, they should count this as a mistake, intimate you, and provide you with 28 days to fulfill the request. But, if I were you, I would ask partner to sit the PTE immediately and upload the results ASAP just for the peace of mind. Worth spending 200 A$ on the PTE now rather than to spend sleepless nights for the next few weeks/ months until visa grant.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

HopeToOz said:


> Many congratulations sirji!!! Very happy for you to have got it finally!
> Even Im going through the long waiting period! Hope to get it soon! Did you get any verification call??


Thanks buddy
Yes I did receive verification..infact it was physical verification


----------



## dwarasilareddy

Guyz,
Could anyone guide me how to add my timeline onto google spread sheet tracking doc?? Mine is missing there.
Thanks...


----------



## dwarasilareddy

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Thanks buddy
> Yes I did receive verification..infact it was physical verification


Remember what did they ask for? Any docs did they wanted to check for? How was all it went??


----------



## Eng.Waqas

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Thanks buddy
> Yes I did receive verification..infact it was physical verification


First of all congrats for Grant Secondly I need to know did u miss to submit some impt docs such as payslips ,reference letter or tax form or had associated well know companies or small one
waiting ur reply


----------



## Ricks1990

dwarasilareddy said:


> Guyz,
> Could anyone guide me how to add my timeline onto google spread sheet tracking doc?? Mine is missing there.
> Thanks...


I have added your details in Google spreadsheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...htcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=277 on your behalf... at present your entry is at serial number 53 (update your DIBP points)...!!!


----------



## ZubairKhan

Hello !!!

mistakenly uploaded wrong PCC, got required two PCC's for myself and will upload now but what about previously attached? what'd the CO think of it? 

Note: wrong PCC was issued on a date in between issuance dates of two PCC's that I am going to upload. 

I am worried about this, please if someone can suggest something


----------



## batcoder0619

ZubairKhan said:


> Hello !!!
> 
> mistakenly uploaded wrong PCC, got required two PCC's for myself and will upload now but what about previously attached? what'd the CO think of it?
> 
> Note: wrong PCC was issued on a date in between issuance dates of two PCC's that I am going to upload.
> 
> I am worried about this, please if someone can suggest something


Just upload again. The CO will understand.


----------



## John_dh

Eng.Waqas said:


> First of all congrats for Grant Secondly I need to know did u miss to submit some impt docs such as payslips ,reference letter or tax form or had associated well know companies or small one
> waiting ur reply


I asked same question to gurinderjit, he said that the company is well known in Punjab.And they checked directly with the head/director with the company.

I have seen , If the employment reference letter is in company letter head , provided by HR and responsibilities approved by manager and along with that if your provide employment supporting documents like , Payslips, BankStatement , Form16 , ITR , Offer letter, Promotion letter, Compensation letter , Relieving etc and the company is established and well known at National and international level then there might be less chances of verification.

This what I have seen and my thoughts are.


----------



## tom4Oz

How to be better prepared for verifications? or tips and tricks to pass the verification hurdle. BTW i am hoping that i dont have verification. Still, to be on the safer side..any pointers


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkishor

Happy news at last. Grant received. In fact, I got it on 13th Aug itself. But I had stopped checking it for a few weeks just out of disappointment and finally when checked on saturday, there it was waiting for me 

So, I did not even come to know when was the CO assigned to my case.

anyway a lot relieved.


----------



## Ricks1990

pkkishor said:


> Happy news at last. Grant received. In fact, I got it on 13th Aug itself. But I had stopped checking it for a few weeks just out of disappointment and finally when checked on saturday, there it was waiting for me
> 
> So, I did not even come to know when was the CO assigned to my case.
> 
> anyway a lot relieved.


Congrats Pkkishor... best wishes for your future endeavors...!!!


----------



## John_dh

pkkishor said:


> Happy news at last. Grant received. In fact, I got it on 13th Aug itself. But I had stopped checking it for a few weeks just out of disappointment and finally when checked on saturday, there it was waiting for me
> 
> So, I did not even come to know when was the CO assigned to my case.
> 
> anyway a lot relieved.


Congratulations pkKishor!!


----------



## dwarasilareddy

Ricks1990 said:


> I have added your details in Google spreadsheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...htcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=277 on your behalf... at present your entry is at serial number 53 (update your DIBP points)...!!!


Thanks Ricks, just wanted to know "HOW"..


----------



## dwarasilareddy

pkkishor said:


> Happy news at last. Grant received. In fact, I got it on 13th Aug itself. But I had stopped checking it for a few weeks just out of disappointment and finally when checked on saturday, there it was waiting for me
> 
> So, I did not even come to know when was the CO assigned to my case.
> 
> anyway a lot relieved.


Congrats pkkishore..good luck with all future endeavours ..


----------



## jelli-kallu

pkkishor said:


> Happy news at last. Grant received. In fact, I got it on 13th Aug itself. But I had stopped checking it for a few weeks just out of disappointment and finally when checked on saturday, there it was waiting for me
> 
> So, I did not even come to know when was the CO assigned to my case.
> 
> anyway a lot relieved.


Many congratulations to you, and all the best!


----------



## sapap

Thanks for the info


----------



## Jammanu

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to ask for opinion if its ok to call for follow up every 10 days. This waiting thing is really irritating. Can't have peace of mind. Just called first time about 11 days ago and received information that they are checking. My application was made on 7 May, 2015. Last time CO contacted for additional document was on July 22 and the requested documents were submitted the following day. Till now I haven't received any formal response from CO. Can somebody please help.


----------



## ambition_vik

Dear Expats,

Please guide to on below form 80 question:

1. Suburb of Birth - Do I need to enter suburb where hospital was located or where my parents used to leave? Birth certificate in India does not have suburb.


----------



## ZubairKhan

batcoder0619 said:


> Just upload again. The CO will understand.



hmm but what if PCC issued in between two required PCC's says someone was living on current address since birth but actually the person lived in 3 different addresses? which is depicted in 2 PCC's now, these PCC's will be uploaded soon. 

will it be considered as conflict/falsification of information. 

anyone please


----------



## cooldude555

Jammanu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to ask for opinion if its ok to call for follow up every 10 days. This waiting thing is really irritating. Can't have peace of mind. Just called first time about 11 days ago and received information that they are checking. My application was made on 7 May, 2015. Last time CO contacted for additional document was on July 22 and the requested documents were submitted the following day. Till now I haven't received any formal response from CO. Can somebody please help.


Buddy,

Your grant is just round the corner. Hang in there.
You can call them once or twice throughout your entire application process to check the status. At least, this is what I would do if am in your place.

Following up every few days might raise a red flag in the CO's mind. Just be patient and wait for the mail.

Cheers and all the best.


----------



## cooldude555

pkkishor said:


> Happy news at last. Grant received. In fact, I got it on 13th Aug itself. But I had stopped checking it for a few weeks just out of disappointment and finally when checked on saturday, there it was waiting for me
> 
> So, I did not even come to know when was the CO assigned to my case.
> 
> anyway a lot relieved.


Great news buddy. Congratulations and all the very best.


----------



## cooldude555

pkkishor said:


> Happy news at last. Grant received. In fact, I got it on 13th Aug itself. But I had stopped checking it for a few weeks just out of disappointment and finally when checked on saturday, there it was waiting for me
> 
> So, I did not even come to know when was the CO assigned to my case.
> 
> anyway a lot relieved.


Per your signature, you had employment verification.
Your insight into this process would help a lot of forum members to be better prepared for any kind of verification.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Jammanu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to ask for opinion if its ok to call for follow up every 10 days. This waiting thing is really irritating. Can't have peace of mind. Just called first time about 11 days ago and received information that they are checking. My application was made on 7 May, 2015. Last time CO contacted for additional document was on July 22 and the requested documents were submitted the following day. Till now I haven't received any formal response from CO. Can somebody please help.


I would advise you to call once a month only as they keep track of all your call records..In any case calling multiple times will not serve any purpose


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Eng.Waqas said:


> First of all congrats for Grant Secondly I need to know did u miss to submit some impt docs such as payslips ,reference letter or tax form or had associated well know companies or small one
> waiting ur reply


My company is well known sugar mill in Punjab with around 300 permanent employees.I submitted appointment letter,promotion letter,experience letter,salary statement,bank statement,4 payslips,form 16
All my employment documents were issued by HR duly signed by Vice President of my company


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

pkkishor said:


> Happy news at last. Grant received. In fact, I got it on 13th Aug itself. But I had stopped checking it for a few weeks just out of disappointment and finally when checked on saturday, there it was waiting for me
> 
> So, I did not even come to know when was the CO assigned to my case.
> 
> anyway a lot relieved.


Congratulations mate


----------



## DesiBabu

singh_gurinderjit said:


> My company is well known sugar mill in Punjab with around 300 permanent employees.I submitted appointment letter,promotion letter,experience letter,salary statement,bank statement,4 payslips,form 16
> All my employment documents were issued by HR duly signed by Vice President of my company



Congrats Gurinderjit!!This helps all of us...


----------



## cooldude555

singh_gurinderjit said:


> My company is well known sugar mill in Punjab with around 300 permanent employees.I submitted appointment letter,promotion letter,experience letter,salary statement,bank statement,4 payslips,form 16
> All my employment documents were issued by HR duly signed by Vice President of my company


Thanks for this information buddy. Very useful to many forum members here.
By the way, did the investigating officers call your HR or VP prior to visiting your work place?
Or was it just a random visit? Did they ask for you when they visited your workplace?

How was the verification like? Did they wanted to check your records in your companies database?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DesiBabu

Thread for those,who filed visa in August 2015
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...90-aug-2015-189-visa-applicants-status-5.html


----------



## SetFree

ambition_vik said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Please guide to on below form 80 question:
> 
> 1. Suburb of Birth - Do I need to enter suburb where hospital was located or where my parents used to leave? Birth certificate in India does not have suburb.


I'm assuming it is where the hospital is located... otherwise they would have asked for suburb of residence. If you were not born in a suburb, I think the name of the part of town/city will do, in my case I put the name of the hospital since that is also what that area is called.

Hope this helps.


----------



## isaiasfritsch

Hello All,

I'm sorry to ask this here but I can't seem to find an answer for it.
For ACS, the Guidelines says that all certified copies must have the words *"Certified True Copy of the Original"*, however, as I'm certifying the copies in a foreign country, it will be in my local language, Portuguese.

Is this an issue? How did you guys overcome this

Best,


----------



## KeeDa

isaiasfritsch said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm sorry to ask this here but I can't seem to find an answer for it.
> For ACS, the Guidelines says that all certified copies must have the words *"Certified True Copy of the Original"*, however, as I'm certifying the copies in a foreign country, it will be in my local language, Portuguese.
> 
> Is this an issue? How did you guys overcome this
> 
> Best,


Find someone who can certify them in English with English stamps reading exactly as required.


----------



## isaiasfritsch

KeeDa said:


> Find someone who can certify them in English with English stamps reading exactly as required.



Thanks KeeDa. My documents have been already translated by a certified person, however the institutions here that make certified copies only put the "certified copy" label in local language.


----------



## KeeDa

isaiasfritsch said:


> Thanks KeeDa. My documents have been already translated by a certified person, however the institutions here that make certified copies only put the "certified copy" label in local language.


Try with some foreign Embassy in your country who can certify documents and put this label/ seal in English.


----------



## varundev

Hello Mates,


My assumption is that there should be flow of grants from today to end of August. I could not find good new from friends. Wait is really killing


----------



## KP003

varundev said:


> Hello Mates,
> 
> 
> My assumption is that there should be flow of grants from today to end of August. I could not find good new from friends. Wait is really killing


Hi Varundev,

I can understand the frustration of waiting for so long since i have similar timelines too. I lodged my application on April 1st. We got no option but to wait:juggle:

Why do you think there will be flow of grants from today to end of August? Any solid reason ?

Did you or your employer get any employment verification call from Australian Embassy ?


----------



## varundev

KP003 said:


> Hi Varundev,
> 
> I can understand the frustration of waiting for so long since i have similar timelines too. I lodged my application on April 1st. We got no option but to wait:juggle:
> 
> Why do you think there will be flow of grants from today to end of August? Any solid reason ?
> 
> Did you or your employer get any employment verification call from Australian Embassy ?


Hello Mate,

I observed many threads and forums. I got common message that Department suggest to phone callers that they should wait till end of third week of August and if old applicants can't get any progress in their application so they can call them for their status of application. That's why My assumption is that DIBP is strongly working on Backlog and their first deadline was 31st July and they extended to third week of August.

I didn't get any call and don't know about company that they got any call.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

cooldude555 said:


> Thanks for this information buddy. Very useful to many forum members here.
> By the way, did the investigating officers call your HR or VP prior to visiting your work place?
> Or was it just a random visit? Did they ask for you when they visited your workplace?
> 
> How was the verification like? Did they wanted to check your records in your companies database?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



It was a surprise check without any prior call to me or my employer
I had already resigned so they did not ask for me and only met with my Company Vice president who fortunately was signatory authority in all my documents
Yes they verified my submitted employment documents with company records


----------



## bharathyku

cooldude555 said:


> Great news buddy. Congratulations and all the very best.


Hi when you say meds does it.mean the date you completed the meds? How long does it take for meds to be finalized? Please provide your inputs.


----------



## cooldude555

singh_gurinderjit said:


> It was a surprise check without any prior call to me or my employer
> I had already resigned so they did not ask for me and only met with my Company Vice president who fortunately was signatory authority in all my documents
> Yes they verified my submitted employment documents with company records


Thank you. This helps.


----------



## cooldude555

bharathyku said:


> Hi when you say meds does it.mean the date you completed the meds? How long does it take for meds to be finalized? Please provide your inputs.


Yes, this is the day on which we have completed our medical tests.
We have underwent the tests on 14th August and the reports are uploaded to IMMI account today.


----------



## bharathyku

:eyebrows:


cooldude555 said:


> Yes, this is the day on which we have completed our medical tests.
> We have underwent the tests on 14th August and the reports are uploaded to IMMI account today.


Thank you for the prompt reply. How do you know that everything is fine with the meds? How long will that take? Any idea?


----------



## cooldude555

bharathyku said:


> :eyebrows:
> 
> Thank you for the prompt reply. How do you know that everything is fine with the meds? How long will that take? Any idea?


If the panel physician feels that you have to undergo additional tests, they will call you to inform you the same. But this doesnt happen in many cases unless there is something negative with your test reports.

If everything is fine with your medicals, the reports would be sent to DIAC in a day or two. Be mindful that you would not have access to your reports.


----------



## cooldude555

bharathyku said:


> :eyebrows:
> 
> Thank you for the prompt reply. How do you know that everything is fine with the meds? How long will that take? Any idea?


If everything is fine with your medicals and once the reports are provided to DIBP, you will see something like this under each applicant

''Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required''

Hope this helps.


----------



## omarsh

Applied for 189 yesterday, fingers crossed!

I guess now its just a waiting game? and at least I'll have to wait for two months before a CO is assigned?


----------



## cooldude555

omarsh said:


> Applied for 189 yesterday, fingers crossed!
> 
> I guess now its just a waiting game? and at least I'll have to wait for two months before a CO is assigned?


As per the current trend CO allocation takes anywhere between 45 to 60 days.
All the best with your process.


----------



## omarsh

cooldude555 said:


> As per the current trend CO allocation takes anywhere between 45 to 60 days.
> All the best with your process.


Thanks a lot, same to you


----------



## DeepakT

*Form16 and ITR-V*

Hi Guys, have a query regarding form16 an ITR-V during uploading under "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Tax Document ".Can we upload both the docs in one pdf or need to upload separately ?


----------



## KeeDa

DeepakT said:


> Hi Guys, have a query regarding form16 an ITR-V during uploading under "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Tax Document ".Can we upload both the docs in one pdf or need to upload separately ?


Merge related documents as much as possible because there is a limit of 60 per applicant.
Yes, put them in the same pdf Tax_Documents_2010_11_Deepak.pdf
You can also choose to put all of them from all the years into a single pdf if you are getting closer to the 60 documents limit.


----------



## cooldude555

DeepakT said:


> Hi Guys, have a query regarding form16 an ITR-V during uploading under "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Tax Document ".Can we upload both the docs in one pdf or need to upload separately ?


You can merge the Form 16 and ITR Acknowledgement (that you received from the Tax office) as a single document and then upload.

ITR-V is the form that you should sign and send to the Tax Office in Bangalore. Once this is received by the tax office, they would send you an acknowledgement which you have to provide to the CO.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DeepakT

KeeDa said:


> Merge related documents as much as possible because there is a limit of 60 per applicant.
> Yes, put them in the same pdf Tax_Documents_2010_11_Deepak.pdf
> You can also choose to put all of them from all the years into a single pdf if you are getting closer to the 60 documents limit.


Thanks a lot Keeda


----------



## DeepakT

cooldude555 said:


> You can merge the Form 16 and ITR Acknowledgement (that you received from the Tax office) as a single document and then upload.
> 
> ITR-V is the form that you should sign and send to the Tax Office in Bangalore. Once this is received by the tax office, they would send you an acknowledgement which you have to provide to the CO.
> 
> Hope this helps.


But when I try to download from incometax site...the link is named as "ITR-V/ACKNOWLEDGEMENT".Can't we submit the downloaded document?


----------



## cooldude555

DeepakT said:


> But when I try to download from incometax site...the link is named as "ITR-V/ACKNOWLEDGEMENT".Can't we submit the downloaded document?


I dont know which document you are talking about.
But, the one am talking about is the acknowledgement that you might have received from the tax office.

This document would have the below verbiage on the top right of the page:

''INTIMATION U/S 143(1) OF THE INCOME TAX ACT, 1961''

This would also have all details about the total income and tax paid.


----------



## DeepakT

DeepakT said:


> But when I try to download from incometax site...the link is named as "ITR-V/ACKNOWLEDGEMENT".Can't we submit the downloaded document?


Guys,Please confirm if we can submit the ITR downloaded from incometax site under MyReturns/Forms..


----------



## KeeDa

DeepakT said:


> Guys,Please confirm if we can submit the ITR downloaded from incometax site under MyReturns/Forms..


I downloaded and submitted 26AS. For ITR-V, I suppose you need to provide Form 16 too, whereas 26AS has all the tax deduction related info in a simpler format (to read and understand).


----------



## omarsh

Guys i have a question, I submitted my visa yesterday, and I have uploaded everything except my Form 80, and medicals.

My Form 80 is almost done now, but I might travel for leisure around 22 September since its official holiday in Dubai, and the problem is I'm not even sure where I'll be flying to (London , Amsterdam or Amman) but I know the dates, should I mention this in my Form 80 or leave it out?

I'm planning to have all documents uploaded except for medicals before CO is allocated, hence the query.

Cheers,


----------



## krdheerajkumar

Hi Everyone,

Do we need to have all the documents to be attested by a notory or self attested before uploading them?

Thanks,
Dheeraj


----------



## cooldude555

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Do we need to have all the documents to be attested by a notory or self attested before uploading them?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dheeraj


If its a colour xerox, you do not have to get them notarized
If its a B&W xerox, you have to get them notarized.

However, there is no harm in getting colour xerox copies notarized. A lot of forum members here (including me) have notarized colour photo copies. It would only add value to the document.

You do not have to self attest any documents. It has to be attested by a authorized solicitor.

Thanks.


----------



## saz82

Hold off on form 80 till you travel and come back. If you're in a hurry, upload it and everything else required and travel 3ady. I travelled twice after i lodged my application and form 80. I asked my agent if i should include my recent trips. They said no need as the application is being assessed.



omarsh said:


> Guys i have a question, I submitted my visa yesterday, and I have uploaded everything except my Form 80, and medicals.
> 
> My Form 80 is almost done now, but I might travel for leisure around 22 September since its official holiday in Dubai, and the problem is I'm not even sure where I'll be flying to (London , Amsterdam or Amman) but I know the dates, should I mention this in my Form 80 or leave it out?
> 
> I'm planning to have all documents uploaded except for medicals before CO is allocated, hence the query.
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## omarsh

saz82 said:


> Hold off on form 80 till you travel and come back. If you're in a hurry, upload it and everything else required and travel 3ady. I travelled twice after i lodged my application and form 80. I asked my agent if i should include my recent trips. They said no need as the application is being assessed.


Thanks buddy!!! may I ask what additional documents you were asked to provide after lodging the visa?


----------



## Here_to_fly

omarsh said:


> Guys i have a question, I submitted my visa yesterday, and I have uploaded everything except my Form 80, and medicals.
> 
> My Form 80 is almost done now, but I might travel for leisure around 22 September since its official holiday in Dubai, and the problem is I'm not even sure where I'll be flying to (London , Amsterdam or Amman) but I know the dates, should I mention this in my Form 80 or leave it out?
> 
> I'm planning to have all documents uploaded except for medicals before CO is allocated, hence the query.
> 
> Cheers,


Better not to front upload form 80.
You keep your form 80 ready with all the details till date, enjoy your holiday and then in case CO asks for form 80, depending upon your travel till those dats, update and upload form 80


----------



## saz82

Form 80, form 1221, all passport pages of spouse's passport (Syrian national, main applicant), all residential addresses for spouse since birth, all educational history for spouse and employment history (mind you we already mentioned all this in form 80, but hey, if thats what they want, then that's what they want).

But I think they won't ask you for all this. Syrian nationals are a different case, I think.



omarsh said:


> Thanks buddy!!! may I ask what additional documents you were asked to provide after lodging the visa?


----------



## krdheerajkumar

cooldude555 said:


> If its a colour xerox, you do not have to get them notarized
> If its a B&W xerox, you have to get them notarized.
> 
> However, there is no harm in getting colour xerox copies notarized. A lot of forum members here (including me) have notarized colour photo copies. It would only add value to the document.
> 
> You do not have to self attest any documents. It has to be attested by a authorized solicitor.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## omarsh

I see, well I have Form 80 filled up already so should not be an issue, but Form 1221 is new to me, I thought its only for spouse? I'm single currently and not including any family member in my application


----------



## saz82

They don't ask for it for everyone. And myself and spouse were both asked for it. It's not something you upload unless they ask you for it.



omarsh said:


> I see, well I have Form 80 filled up already so should not be an issue, but Form 1221 is new to me, I thought its only for spouse? I'm single currently and not including any family member in my application


----------



## truepulse123

Hi All,
First of all i would like to thank all the active and senior members... who have been very spontaneous repliers. I have been a silent member and have always found my questions answered in this forum without asking. This is my first reply, We have received our Grant today !! Hurray.....
My husband being the primary applicant he had applied on 3 march and the last of all docs were submitted on 26th June PCC.

We have never contacted the CO.. the CO contacted us for renewed passport no. for my 2 kids a week back, we uploaded all the docs.. and waited patiently for the Golden Mail. 
For all of you who are still waiting for their grants please hang in their, yours is on your way soon..

Thanks and Best Regards,
Truepulse


----------



## omarsh

saz82 said:


> They don't ask for it for everyone. And myself and spouse were both asked for it. It's not something you upload unless they ask you for it.



Thanks ya basha, anyways best of luck with your visa app


----------



## cooldude555

truepulse123 said:


> Hi All,
> First of all i would like to thank all the active and senior members... who have been very spontaneous repliers. I have been a silent member and have always found my questions answered in this forum without asking. This is my first reply, We have received our Grant today !! Hurray.....
> My husband being the primary applicant he had applied on 3 march and the last of all docs were submitted on 26th June PCC.
> 
> We have never contacted the CO.. the CO contacted us for renewed passport no. for my 2 kids a week back, we uploaded all the docs.. and waited patiently for the Golden Mail.
> For all of you who are still waiting for their grants please hang in their, yours is on your way soon..
> 
> Thanks and Best Regards,
> Truepulse


Congratulations and all the very best with your future assignments.

Cheers.


----------



## saz82

Wala yhemmak m3allem  Best of luck to you too! Also I am a hanem not a basha 



omarsh said:


> Thanks ya basha, anyways best of luck with your visa app


----------



## saz82

Many congrats!  Good to see a March applicant moving along!



truepulse123 said:


> Hi All,
> First of all i would like to thank all the active and senior members... who have been very spontaneous repliers. I have been a silent member and have always found my questions answered in this forum without asking. This is my first reply, We have received our Grant today !! Hurray.....
> My husband being the primary applicant he had applied on 3 march and the last of all docs were submitted on 26th June PCC.
> 
> We have never contacted the CO.. the CO contacted us for renewed passport no. for my 2 kids a week back, we uploaded all the docs.. and waited patiently for the Golden Mail.
> For all of you who are still waiting for their grants please hang in their, yours is on your way soon..
> 
> Thanks and Best Regards,
> Truepulse


----------



## omarsh

saz82 said:


> Wala yhemmak m3allem  Best of luck to you too! Also I am a hanem not a basha


.....hehe , feeling stupid now lol


----------



## saz82

Lol don't worry about it ma sar shi 



omarsh said:


> .....hehe , feeling stupid now lol


----------



## omarsh

saz82 said:


> Lol don't worry about it ma sar shi


You have been waiting since May? must be nerve wracking!!!


----------



## saz82

March actually. May is the last document they asked for. Yes it is quite nerve wrecking. We were told we are undergoind external security checks now which could take 3 to 6 months. Just keeping our fingers crossed for a grant sooner rather than later. Had enough of waiting.




omarsh said:


> You have been waiting since May? must be nerve wracking!!!


----------



## omarsh

saz82 said:


> March actually. May is the last document they asked for. Yes it is quite nerve wrecking. We were told we are undergoind external security checks now which could take 3 to 6 months. Just keeping our fingers crossed for a grant sooner rather than later. Had enough of waiting.


I reckon this has to do with your spouse being Syrian?


----------



## saz82

They didn't say for sure but I think it is. I am also a dual national of two high risk countries with extensive travel history. All together, it makes a wonderful high risk blend for an application haha!



omarsh said:


> I reckon this has to do with your spouse being Syrian?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

omarsh said:


> Thanks ya basha, anyways best of luck with your visa app


Best of luck for your application processing..hope you get grant within 60 days


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

truepulse123 said:


> Hi All,
> First of all i would like to thank all the active and senior members... who have been very spontaneous repliers. I have been a silent member and have always found my questions answered in this forum without asking. This is my first reply, We have received our Grant today !! Hurray.....
> My husband being the primary applicant he had applied on 3 march and the last of all docs were submitted on 26th June PCC.
> 
> We have never contacted the CO.. the CO contacted us for renewed passport no. for my 2 kids a week back, we uploaded all the docs.. and waited patiently for the Golden Mail.
> For all of you who are still waiting for their grants please hang in their, yours is on your way soon..
> 
> Thanks and Best Regards,
> Truepulse



Congratulations mate


----------



## omarsh

saz82 said:


> They didn't say for sure but I think it is. I am also a dual national of two high risk countries with extensive travel history. All together, it makes a wonderful high risk blend for an application haha!
> 
> 
> 
> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon this has to do with your spouse being Syrian?
Click to expand...

 I myself have travelled quite a lot for work and leisure, and from Jordan, hope it won't be too long though


----------



## omarsh

Thank you Singh


----------



## yashab

*Please help*

My application was stuck at "Awaiting Payment" as i mistakenly chose BPAY, talked to tech support of DIBP and they updated my status, now my application showed "Incomplete" status and i clicked submit application and it gave me error "Applicatoin already submitted and cannot be submitted again" and now it is is showing status of "Ready to Submit".

While when i go to Manage Payment section it says Awaiting Payment. I have escalated the issue to Tech Support but my query is , if i made payment via credit card will the status of my application change to "Submitted" or "Application Received" as when i click my Reference number , window pops up and it says Application submitted but does not show Date. Is this normal?

Waiting for valueable feedback in this regard.


----------



## Ricks1990

truepulse123 said:


> Hi All,
> First of all i would like to thank all the active and senior members... who have been very spontaneous repliers. I have been a silent member and have always found my questions answered in this forum without asking. This is my first reply, We have received our Grant today !! Hurray.....
> My husband being the primary applicant he had applied on 3 march and the last of all docs were submitted on 26th June PCC.
> 
> We have never contacted the CO.. the CO contacted us for renewed passport no. for my 2 kids a week back, we uploaded all the docs.. and waited patiently for the Golden Mail.
> For all of you who are still waiting for their grants please hang in their, yours is on your way soon..
> 
> Thanks and Best Regards,
> Truepulse


Hearty Congratulations Truepulse... best wishes for your future endeavors...


----------



## saz82

Inshallah it will be ovee quickly 



omarsh said:


> I myself have travelled quite a lot for work and leisure, and from Jordan, hope it won't be too long though


----------



## truepulse123

Thank you all for your well wishes and Best of luck to others who are waiting.
May the wait be over soon. And the new beginning gives us all the future we are dreaming for. 

Thanks & Regards,
Truepulse


----------



## truepulse123

Ricks1990 said:


> Hearty Congratulations Truepulse... best wishes for your future endeavors...


Thanks a lot, And congratulations to you as well. Looking at your timeline, yours is very close to mine.

Thanks & Regards,
Truepulse


----------



## varundev

truepulse123 said:


> Hi All,
> First of all i would like to thank all the active and senior members... who have been very spontaneous repliers. I have been a silent member and have always found my questions answered in this forum without asking. This is my first reply, We have received our Grant today !! Hurray.....
> My husband being the primary applicant he had applied on 3 march and the last of all docs were submitted on 26th June PCC.
> 
> We have never contacted the CO.. the CO contacted us for renewed passport no. for my 2 kids a week back, we uploaded all the docs.. and waited patiently for the Golden Mail.
> For all of you who are still waiting for their grants please hang in their, yours is on your way soon..
> 
> Thanks and Best Regards,
> Truepulse


Congratulations Mate.


----------



## sribha

truepulse123 said:


> Hi All,
> First of all i would like to thank all the active and senior members... who have been very spontaneous repliers. I have been a silent member and have always found my questions answered in this forum without asking. This is my first reply, We have received our Grant today !! Hurray.....
> My husband being the primary applicant he had applied on 3 march and the last of all docs were submitted on 26th June PCC.
> 
> We have never contacted the CO.. the CO contacted us for renewed passport no. for my 2 kids a week back, we uploaded all the docs.. and waited patiently for the Golden Mail.
> For all of you who are still waiting for their grants please hang in their, yours is on your way soon..
> 
> Thanks and Best Regards,
> Truepulse


Many Congratulations Truepulse! All the very best for your future ventures!


----------



## sribha

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Do we need to have all the documents to be attested by a notory or self attested before uploading them?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dheeraj


Please submit colour scanned copies (good resolution). Notary or self attestation is not required as per DIBP.


----------



## Rennie

Hi
We have paid the Visa fees on July 22nd 2015 after which we started to upload documents.
I have few queries on that please clarify.
1. I see a submit application button.
Should we submit the application after uploading all docs?
We are yet to take photo,submit forms 80 and 1221, get PCC and MEDS.
So not sure if we should submit after completing all?
Kindly advise.

2. What are the steps to be followed for uploading photo(any special requirement)?

3. Will CO be allotted only after submitting the application?

4. Is there any health declaration form we should upload in doc list?

Thanks in advance,
Rennie


----------



## Rania.

Hi All,

2 days ago I logged into my immiaccount to see if there is any change is status. Inside the application I found a new link “ complete character assessment particulars for this applicant” under my list of document required (I am the main applicant). I know this is form 80 and I uploaded it as I had it ready in case it was requested.

My question now is: Previously this link appeared 1 week after lodging the visa application under my husband required document and I uploaded his form 80. Now it appeared for me. Does this mean someone is checking the application and the documents? Or it is something automatically generated by their system?

Regards,
Rania


----------



## saz82

I think it means they are awaiting results of your external security check.





Rania. said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 2 days ago I logged into my immiaccount to see if there is any change is status. Inside the application I found a new link “ complete character assessment particulars for this applicant” under my list of document required (I am the main applicant). I know this is form 80 and I uploaded it as I had it ready in case it was requested.
> 
> My question now is: Previously this link appeared 1 week after lodging the visa application under my husband required document and I uploaded his form 80. Now it appeared for me. Does this mean someone is checking the application and the documents? Or it is something automatically generated by their system?
> 
> Regards,
> Rania


----------



## Rania.

saz82 said:


> I think it means they are awaiting results of your external security check.


Hi Saz- CO is not yet assigned (as far as I know) for them to send our application for security check. Did this happen to you? Are we Lebanese considered from high risk countries and require external security check??


----------



## KeeDa

Rennie said:


> Hi
> We have paid the Visa fees on July 22nd 2015 after which we started to upload documents.
> I have few queries on that please clarify.
> 1. I see a submit application button.
> Should we submit the application after uploading all docs?
> We are yet to take photo,submit forms 80 and 1221, get PCC and MEDS.
> So not sure if we should submit after completing all?
> Kindly advise.
> 
> 2. What are the steps to be followed for uploading photo(any special requirement)?
> 
> 3. Will CO be allotted only after submitting the application?
> 
> 4. Is there any health declaration form we should upload in doc list?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Rennie


1. Nothing happens on clicking that button. You get a message "Application is already submitted".

2. They say the photo should be 45mm x 35mm and should be uploaded under category Photograph, sub-category Passport photograph. I could not crop our photos to this size without affecting the quality, so I just uploaded the digital copy which is much larger in dimensions under category Photograph, sub-category Other Photograph.

3. From what I understood so far, there is no such thing as submitting the application (see #1 above). Your application is said to be lodged at the time you pay for the visa fees.

4. Under each applicant, you see "Get Health Details" button. Clicking it opens a health declaration form and submitting it gives you the referral letter with a HAP ID. As far as filling/ submitting anything regarding health is concerned, this is all you need to do. Afterwards, you need to print this referral letter and carry it to the medical center for medical tests (for all applicants). Uploading medical results is done by the medical center.


----------



## saz82

Hi,

There is no single CO dealing with an application. It's a team now. So you will have different requests from different people within a team. Since you were asked for docs, it means a team is looking at your application.

Every country that is not entitled to an Electronic Travel Authority (ETA) is high risk, Lebanon included. On another thread, a Lebanese gentleman received his grant within four months. Another Lebanese applicant has been waiting for 8 months and was told it will take another 3 months or so. Everyone goes through external checks, but the speed of the grant depends on how thorough they decide to go with your checks and responses from government authorities/agencies in your home country or other countries you have lived in/visited.

Keep your fingers crossed for a quick grant inshallah 



Rania. said:


> Hi Saz- CO is not yet assigned (as far as I know) for them to send our application for security check. Did this happen to you? Are we Lebanese considered from high risk countries and require external security check??


----------



## JavWa

Has anyone tried calling DIAC number.. it is giving some general message and then getting hanged... some message that refrain from calling till 21st August.. 

Has anyone tried??


----------



## Rania.

JavWa said:


> Has anyone tried calling DIAC number.. it is giving some general message and then getting hanged... some message that refrain from calling till 21st August..
> 
> Has anyone tried??


They are closed for the day now- You need to try tomorrow


----------



## Rania.

saz82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is no single CO dealing with an application. It's a team now. So you will have different requests from different people within a team. Since you were asked for docs, it means a team is looking at your application.
> 
> Every country that is not entitled to an Electronic Travel Authority (ETA) is high risk, Lebanon included. On another thread, a Lebanese gentleman received his grant within four months. Another Lebanese applicant has been waiting for 8 months and was told it will take another 3 months or so. Everyone goes through external checks, but the speed of the grant depends on how thorough they decide to go with your checks and responses from government authorities/agencies in your home country or other countries you have lived in/visited.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed for a quick grant inshallah


Inshalla it happens quickly for you and everyone who is waiting.

But I did not get the request in an email, it was only a link in the application...

OMG i'm in denial  ...somehow my brain doesn't want to process this information today:confused2: I guess I need to cool down and wait....:noidea:


----------



## saz82

As long as you submit everything that is showing as requested/recommended you're okay. You never know you may get a direct grant inshallah without further requests  Try to keep busy and inshallah all will be well and you'll get it before you know it.





Rania. said:


> Inshalla it happens quickly for you and everyone who is waiting.
> 
> But I did not get the request in an email, it was only a link in the application...
> 
> OMG i'm in denial  ...somehow my brain doesn't want to process this information today:confused2: I guess I need to cool down and wait....:noidea:


----------



## JavWa

Rania. said:


> They are closed for the day now- You need to try tomorrow


 But what is this 21st August abt.. or is it telling 31st August.. 
Has anyone heard that voice message that is there when you call DIAC..


----------



## Rania.

JavWa said:


> But what is this 21st August abt.. or is it telling 31st August..
> Has anyone heard that voice message that is there when you call DIAC..


I tried calling them today but they were closed for the day. I think it mentioned 31 August.

I understand they are trying to clear the backlog and they will be issuing a lot of visas in the coming two weeks. The message said if you don't hear from them by 31 August, you can call them afterwards


----------



## saz82

First it was 1 August. Now 31. Next it will be 30 Sep 




Rania. said:


> I tried calling them today but they were closed for the day. I think it mentioned 31 August.
> 
> I understand they are trying to clear the backlog and they will be issuing a lot of visas in the coming two weeks. The message said if you don't hear from them by 31 August, you can call them afterwards


----------



## cooldude555

KeeDa said:


> 1. Nothing happens on clicking that button. You get a message "Application is already submitted".
> 
> 2. They say the photo should be 45mm x 35mm and should be uploaded under category Photograph, sub-category Passport photograph. I could not crop our photos to this size without affecting the quality, so I just uploaded the digital copy which is much larger in dimensions under category Photograph, sub-category Other Photograph.
> 
> 3. From what I understood so far, there is no such thing as submitting the application (see #1 above). Your application is said to be lodged at the time you pay for the visa fees.
> 
> 4. Under each applicant, you see "Get Health Details" button. Clicking it opens a health declaration form and submitting it gives you the referral letter with a HAP ID. As far as filling/ submitting anything regarding health is concerned, this is all you need to do. Afterwards, you need to print this referral letter and carry it to the medical center for medical tests (for all applicants). Uploading medical results is done by the medical center.


Could you please let me know under which category have you uploaded your photograph.

I couldnt find a category which says ''Photograph''.

Thanks.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hi,
it will not show under recommended documents.
Click on the Attach Documents button appearing roughly on the top of the screen.
Select your name from drop down menu and then select as below...
Photograph - Passport - Photograph - Passport

here you can upload the photograph.

Any document which is not recommended will not appear under your name but you can upload from here.
like I think the National Identity document.



cooldude555 said:


> Could you please let me know under which category have you uploaded your photograph.
> 
> I couldnt find a category which says ''Photograph''.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## omarsh

I just realized I have uploaded my photograph which is larger than a passport photograph dimensions under "Photograph - Passport"

Is that a problem? should I load the same under "Photograph - Other" or ignore it?

Cheers,


----------



## cooldude555

suku1809 said:


> Hi,
> it will not show under recommended documents.
> Click on the Attach Documents button appearing roughly on the top of the screen.
> Select your name from drop down menu and then select as below...
> Photograph - Passport - Photograph - Passport
> 
> here you can upload the photograph.
> 
> Any document which is not recommended will not appear under your name but you can upload from here.
> like I think the National Identity document.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## cooldude555

suku1809 said:


> Hi,
> it will not show under recommended documents.
> Click on the Attach Documents button appearing roughly on the top of the screen.
> Select your name from drop down menu and then select as below...
> Photograph - Passport - Photograph - Passport
> 
> here you can upload the photograph.
> 
> Any document which is not recommended will not appear under your name but you can upload from here.
> like I think the National Identity document.


Also, do we definitely have to name the photos?
Or, can we upload the photos (not named) under each applicant?

Thanks.


----------



## happieaussie2016

DIBP has mentioned to Label the Photographs with names.
so it is better if you can.
I uploaded the pdf scanned copy of my pic and used the PDF tool to edit and put in my name below the pic.



cooldude555 said:


> Also, do we definitely have to name the photos?
> Or, can we upload the photos (not named) under each applicant?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## cooldude555

suku1809 said:


> DIBP has mentioned to Label the Photographs with names.
> so it is better if you can.
> I uploaded the pdf scanned copy of my pic and used the PDF tool to edit and put in my name below the pic.


Thank you. I am assuming we can also upload the photos in JPG format. Correct me if am wrong.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Yes you can in any of the recommended formats as laid down by DIBP.



cooldude555 said:


> Thank you. I am assuming we can also upload the photos in JPG format. Correct me if am wrong.


----------



## oz_knightrider

is it through the add supporting documents?


----------



## kengur

Did you all upload your photos? Because we did not, and CO did not ask for them, she asked for PCC, medical. Is there anybody who got the Grant without uploading photos?


----------



## cooldude555

kengur said:


> Did you all upload your photos? Because we did not, and CO did not ask for them, she asked for PCC, medical. Is there anybody who got the Grant without uploading photos?


I am in the process of uploading photos. It really depends on the CO whether or not they request for photographs. However, these are mentioned on the 189 document check list.

Most of the applicants do upload as there is no harm in doing so.


----------



## krdheerajkumar

sribha said:


> Please submit colour scanned copies (good resolution). Notary or self attestation is not required as per DIBP.


Thank You Sribha!


----------



## Rennie

Thanks Keeda for the instant reply.
Could you please tell that if Form 80 and Form 1221 are mandatory?

Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## cooldude555

Rennie said:


> Thanks Keeda for the instant reply.
> Could you please tell that if Form 80 and Form 1221 are mandatory?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rennie


They are not mandatory but might be required in some cases. If required, the CO will come back to you requesting you to provide these forms.

Hence, most of the applicants front load these forms to avoid possible delays in processing.


----------



## KeeDa

Rennie said:


> Thanks Keeda for the instant reply.
> Could you please tell that if Form 80 and Form 1221 are mandatory?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rennie


These forms are not mandatory for sure. Some have received their grants without having to provide these forms, while some were asked for these forms. There is no set rule for these forms. However, uploading them upfront does not affect anything, so if you have the time, fill them up and upload.


----------



## Rennie

Thanks guys for the responses.
Will upload them.

Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## Ritika11

Hello, this question might have been asked earlier as well, but I could not find it in the last few pages. I have lodged my Visa application just today, so could the experts please suggest by when will a CO be allocated to my application?
Thanks!


----------



## cooldude555

Ritika11 said:


> Hello, this question might have been asked earlier as well, but I could not find it in the last few pages. I have lodged my Visa application just today, so could the experts please suggest by when will a CO be allocated to my application?
> Thanks!


It might take around 45 to 60 days for the CO allocation.
All the best.


----------



## KeeDa

Ritika11 said:


> Hello, this question might have been asked earlier as well, but I could not find it in the last few pages. I have lodged my Visa application just today, so could the experts please suggest by when will a CO be allocated to my application?
> Thanks!


Upload everything that you have to at the earliest. Maybe leave the PCC and Medicals for later. The sooner you upload and make your application close to be complete, the earlier a CO will notice it and pick it up for processing. But, don't expect this to happen for at least 45 days from now. That is just the general trend though and can vary for every case.


----------



## Faris_ksa

Guys i applied on 18 June 2015. It has been 61 days since i applied and so far no contact from Case Officer. I front loaded all required documents. Most people they get contacted by Case officer within 45-60 days, do you think my case is already with case officer or a team ? or you think it is not picked up yet as the site suggest that they are working on cases up to 1 June.


----------



## cooldude555

Faris_ksa said:


> Guys i applied on 18 June 2015. It has been 61 days since i applied and so far no contact from Case Officer. I front loaded all required documents. Most people they get contacted by Case officer within 45-60 days, do you think my case is already with case officer or a team ? or you think it is not picked up yet as the site suggest that they are working on cases up to 1 June.


You probably have a direct grant in store for you. Just hang in there.

Its not mandatory for the CO to contact you during your application process. CO would only contact you in case he needs further documentation or information from you. If everything is in place, there would be no CO contact at all and a grant would be given after necessary checks and verifications.

All the best.


----------



## kengur

cooldude555 said:


> I am in the process of uploading photos. It really depends on the CO whether or not they request for photographs. However, these are mentioned on the 189 document check list.
> 
> Most of the applicants do upload as there is no harm in doing so.


Thank you!


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I have a small query.
Yesterday I took my medical examination at Chandigarh Dialysis center for 189 (Medical/X-Ray/HIV) and as per my understanding the results of this will be sent to the immigration office directly by the dialysis center.
However, today I received a message with my login details to check the report on DrLalPathLabs website and the HIV results are normal (Non-Reactive).
But, I just wanted to know if this is a normal procedure? Do we get informed by the LAB people also regarding our results?

Anyone? or Anyone who took the test at Chandigarh?


----------



## cooldude555

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a small query.
> Yesterday I took my medical examination at Chandigarh Dialysis center for 189 (Medical/X-Ray/HIV) and as per my understanding the results of this will be sent to the immigration office directly by the dialysis center.
> However, today I received a message with my login details to check the report on DrLalPathLabs website and the HIV results are normal (Non-Reactive).
> But, I just wanted to know if this is a normal procedure? Do we get informed by the LAB people also regarding our results?
> 
> Anyone? or Anyone who took the test at Chandigarh?


Its not a normal practice to provide the reports to the applicants. Not that I know or encountered in the past.

However, I have come across a similar post few pages back wherein a person has received a message on his mobile with the log in details to check his reports on Dr Lal Path labs website.

I assume this is a general practise for this particular diagnostic centre. 

Your reports would be uploaded to your IMMI account in 2 to 3 days from the test date. You can check the status of your medicals on https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Hope this helps.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

cooldude555 said:


> Its not a normal practice to provide the reports to the applicants. Not that I know or encountered in the past.
> 
> However, I have come across a similar post few pages back wherein a person has received a message on his mobile with the log in details to check his reports on Dr Lal Path labs website.
> 
> I assume this is a general practise for this particular diagnostic centre.
> 
> Your reports would be uploaded to your IMMI account in 2 to 3 days from the test date. You can check the status of your medicals on https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for your reply.
Yes I'm assuming that Dr Lal people are the ones to whom Chandigarh Dialysis center has outsourced their HIV tests and Dr Lal takes it as a task and keeps the applicant informed.
That's what I'm considering. 

Thank you


----------



## DeepakT

*Naming Convention*

Hi Guys,
If we have to attach docs like relieving letter,offerletter,hike,promotion and increment letters in one pdf...how can the naming be like ?


----------



## cooldude555

DeepakT said:


> Hi Guys,
> If we have to attach docs like relieving letter,offerletter,hike,promotion and increment letters in one pdf...how can the naming be like ?


If am in your place, I would not merge them all as a single document unless I feel all my documents put together would exceed 60 attachments of 5MB each.

If you still want to merge them you can name it as:
Name of the company_Employment_Evidence

Hope this helps.


----------



## DeepakT

cooldude555 said:


> If am in your place, I would not merge them all as a single document unless I feel all my documents put together would exceed 60 attachments of 5MB each.
> 
> If you still want to merge them you can name it as:
> Name of the company_Employment_Evidence
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank u Cool


----------



## Aspireaus1

I have submitted my EOI on 17th August. And am currently a 457 visa holder working in victoria since May 2015. I had my X ray taken on 25 Apr 2015 for the 457 visa. Can I use the same Xray for medicals. I had my PCC(India) taken on 30 Jan 2015. Do I need to get another one now? I am looking forward to getting my invite on sep 7 and lodging the visa for 189 immediately. (I have 75 points in EOI)


----------



## Ricks1990

Aspireaus1 said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 17th August. And am currently a 457 visa holder working in victoria since May 2015. I had my X ray taken on 25 Apr 2015 for the 457 visa. Can I use the same Xray for medicals. I had my PCC(India) taken on 30 Jan 2015. Do I need to get another one now? I am looking forward to getting my invite on sep 7 and lodging the visa for 189 immediately. (I have 75 points in EOI)


You require Medicals for permanent residency visa 189...!!!

30 Jan 2015 PCC (India) is valid up to 29 Jan 2016, you can use it...!!!

Yes, you will get your invite on 7 September... start preparing for the visa processes...


----------



## JavWa

KeeDa said:


> Upload everything that you have to at the earliest. Maybe leave the PCC and Medicals for later. The sooner you upload and make your application close to be complete, the earlier a CO will notice it and pick it up for processing. But, don't expect this to happen for at least 45 days from now. That is just the general trend though and can vary for every case.


Hi Keeda, What do you mean by 'make your application close to be complete'. I have been asked to submit 815 form, which I filled and submitted and clicked on request complete button. Is there anything else to click. There is one more button for 'Submit application' on the mail page, should we click that again.


----------



## KeeDa

JavWa said:


> Hi Keeda, What do you mean by 'make your application close to be complete'. I have been asked to submit 815 form, which I filled and submitted and clicked on request complete button. Is there anything else to click. There is one more button for 'Submit application' on the mail page, should we click that again.


By close-to-complete I meant, upload all (or as much as possible) the documents listed as "Required" section as soon as possible. For instance, I (deliberately) did not upload anything for a month. I now see that applicants who lodged after me (but uploaded all docs before me) have CO assigned, while I am still waiting.

My comment was about CO allocation. It seems you have already completed your medicals, the CO has assessed the same and has asked you to submit 815. So, your application already has been allocated, and since you have submitted 815, the processing can now proceed.


----------



## Aspireaus1

Hi Ricks,

I am pregnant now, and would like to know if I can use the previous Xray taken in Apr 2015 along with the other medicals that I can take now. 

Also when is the earliest, I can apply for the medicare card. Will I be eligible to apply as soon as I lodge the visa?


----------



## anchicka

Aspireaus1 said:


> Hi Ricks,
> 
> I am pregnant now, and would like to know if I can use the previous Xray taken in Apr 2015 along with the other medicals that I can take now.
> 
> Also when is the earliest, I can apply for the medicare card. Will I be eligible to apply as soon as I lodge the visa?



If you are on-shore you should be eligible for medicare right after lodging of your visa application. 

X-ray taken in Apr 15 should be fine, but I would recommend to check it with BUPA.


----------



## dwarasilareddy

Hi Guyz,

I have requested for form 1221 & CV from CO today, has anyone got requested for CV? why did the case officer not satisfied with form-80. I traveled abroad for study and work. I did mention that on form-80, still why do they need those docs?


----------



## dwarasilareddy

Also I worked in non-relevant field abroad, do I need to mention this in my CV with my skilled job employed details?


----------



## cooldude555

dwarasilareddy said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I have requested for form 1221 & CV from CO today, has anyone got requested for CV? why did the case officer not satisfied with form-80. I traveled abroad for study and work. I did mention that on form-80, still why do they need those docs?


Your grant is round the corner buddy. Fingers crossed.
Most of the CO's request for CV's and this is a normal practise. 

Form 1221 is just a subset of Form 80 and the information requested in both these forms is almost similar. We cannot ascertain as to why your CO is not content with Form 80 that you provided. 

All the best.


----------



## cooldude555

dwarasilareddy said:


> Also I worked in non-relevant field abroad, do I need to mention this in my CV with my skilled job employed details?


Now this is a tricky situation. Working in a non relevant field is not an issue.
But, have you got this non relevant experience assessed by your assessing authority? If yes, then you can definitely showcase this in your CV. If this has not been assessed you might have to skip this from your CV. 

Also, have you mentioned your non relevant experience in Form 80?


----------



## dwarasilareddy

cooldude555 said:


> Now this is a tricky situation. Working in a non relevant field is not an issue.
> But, have you got this non relevant experience assessed by your assessing authority? If yes, then you can definitely showcase this in your CV. If this has not been assessed you might have to skip this from your CV.
> 
> Also, have you mentioned your non relevant experience in Form 80?


I did mention that non-relevant experience in Form 80. This non-relevant is not assessed by my assessing authority. I did mention this Non-relevant in EOI, 189 Application & Form-80. 

Now just worried what if I mention that on CV?


----------



## cooldude555

dwarasilareddy said:


> I did mention that non-relevant experience in Form 80. This non-relevant is not assessed by my assessing authority. I did mention this Non-relevant in EOI, 189 Application & Form-80.
> 
> Now just worried what if I mention that on CV?


Did you mention your non relevant experience to your assessing body?


----------



## Sameer1626

dwarasilareddy said:


> I did mention that non-relevant experience in Form 80. This non-relevant is not assessed by my assessing authority. I did mention this Non-relevant in EOI, 189 Application & Form-80.
> 
> Now just worried what if I mention that on CV?


Hold on guys.....

why there's so much stress and hoop and huplah for CV......?? CV is a mandatory doc which needs to be submitted and make your CV by keeping the form 80 in mind as they both should be in sync with each other, that's it bro you are done!!

Now why you guys are worried about for the not relevant experience is been shown to skill assessing authority or not........:noidea: When we already know that its not relevant then why will we show it to skill assessing authority (eg. My occupation is from IT background and if i previously worked at petrol station then why will i show the service station exp to the ACS :eyebrows.

Just Chill and All the best!!


----------



## KeeDa

Where to upload CV? "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" or "Employment History, Evidence of", or someplace else?


----------



## cooldude555

KeeDa said:


> Where to upload CV? "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" or "Employment History, Evidence of", or someplace else?


You can upload this under ''Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of''.


----------



## jaiboy

Hi All

I am just replying with 2 days delay. I was out of my system for the past two days. With all the effort I did receive the grant on Aug 17. My signature is updated with all those details.

This forum has been great in sharing many information, keeping us active.

Thanks to all,
Jai


----------



## brisbane_bound

jaiboy said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am just replying with 2 days delay. I was out of my system for the past two days. With all the effort I did receive the grant on Aug 17. My signature is updated with all those details.
> 
> This forum has been great in sharing many information, keeping us active.
> 
> Thanks to all,
> Jai


Congratulations jai..all thr best for your future!!!


----------



## cooldude555

jaiboy said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am just replying with 2 days delay. I was out of my system for the past two days. With all the effort I did receive the grant on Aug 17. My signature is updated with all those details.
> 
> This forum has been great in sharing many information, keeping us active.
> 
> Thanks to all,
> Jai


Congratulations buddy. All the very best.
By the way, what additional documents were you requested by the CO?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

jaiboy said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am just replying with 2 days delay. I was out of my system for the past two days. With all the effort I did receive the grant on Aug 17. My signature is updated with all those details.
> 
> This forum has been great in sharing many information, keeping us active.
> 
> Thanks to all,
> Jai



Congratulations Jai...good luck for future


----------



## saz82

Congrats!



jaiboy said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am just replying with 2 days delay. I was out of my system for the past two days. With all the effort I did receive the grant on Aug 17. My signature is updated with all those details.
> 
> This forum has been great in sharing many information, keeping us active.
> 
> Thanks to all,
> Jai


----------



## jaiboy

cooldude555 said:


> Congratulations buddy. All the very best.
> By the way, what additional documents were you requested by the CO?


Yes, they did ask for evidence of employment, with roles & responsibilities signed by our corporate HR in company letter pad, along with salary details for the experience I am claiming points. I provided that. The case was finalized within two days from that time.


----------



## cooldude555

jaiboy said:


> Yes, they did ask for evidence of employment, with roles & responsibilities signed by our corporate HR in company letter pad, along with salary details for the experience I am claiming points. I provided that. The case was finalized within two days from that time.


Thank you.


----------



## KeeDa

jaiboy said:


> Yes, they did ask for evidence of employment, with roles & responsibilities signed by our corporate HR in company letter pad, along with salary details for the experience I am claiming points. I provided that. The case was finalized within two days from that time.


Congrats Jai. Did you not provide these earlier? Or were these something on top of what you had already provided?


----------



## vixiv

jaiboy said:


> Yes, they did ask for evidence of employment, with roles & responsibilities signed by our corporate HR in company letter pad, along with salary details for the experience I am claiming points. I provided that. The case was finalized within two days from that time.


congrats 'jaiboy'!! How many point for exp did you consider 5,10, or 15? Also was there a verification call / email to your office? My case is under process and am wondering if I brief our HR and GM.

Thanks for sharing your experience with all of us..


----------



## bharathyku

Does the employer verification always happen? I got the reference letter from my senior. Will they call him or the HR?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

bharathyku said:


> Does the employer verification always happen? I got the reference letter from my senior. Will they call him or the HR?


No it does not happen always but in most cases though
They call HR in most cases as most letters are on company letter head mentioning HR contact information but sometimes they call managers too so be prepared with both scenarios


----------



## jaiboy

KeeDa said:


> Congrats Jai. Did you not provide these earlier? Or were these something on top of what you had already provided?


These were on top of what I provided earlier..



KeeDa said:


> Congrats Jai. Did you not provide these earlier? Or were these something on top of what you had already provided?


I did provide all of them, but the requirement from CO was everything to be in one paper. For example, the service letter I provided while front loading the docs, does not contains the roles & responsibilities. That doesn't have salary packages. That doesn't state whether I am full time employee or part time  . So I had to work with my HR form current company and previous company (where I worked 10 years back) to provide this custom formatted employment evidence. Still they refused to provide salary details, and since I didn't have time to get into multiple discussions (I was nearing the 28 days window) with them hence , I pulled last 11 year bank statement and uploaded. Informed the CO via email about the situation. CO seems fine with all the evidences and the grant was issued.

The problem with that was, my salary bank account (Standard Chartered) was closed 10 yrs back, and I worked with customer support to provide my bank statements from closed account. To my surprise, they emailed me just in 2 days. What a wonderful service.

Jai


----------



## jaiboy

vixiv said:


> congrats 'jaiboy'!! How many point for exp did you consider 5,10, or 15? Also was there a verification call / email to your office? My case is under process and am wondering if I brief our HR and GM.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience with all of us..


I was claiming 15 points for employment. There was no verification call/email to the references or HR.

thanks
Jai


----------



## jaiboy

bharathyku said:


> Does the employer verification always happen? I got the reference letter from my senior. Will they call him or the HR?


My understanding is the verification process is only when there a need. (Or may be a sample) I don't know, as I haven't gone thru that step.


----------



## KeeDa

jaiboy said:


> These were on top of what I provided earlier..
> 
> 
> 
> I did provide all of them, but the requirement from CO was everything to be in one paper. For example, the service letter I provided while front loading the docs, does not contains the roles & responsibilities. That doesn't have salary packages. That doesn't state whether I am full time employee or part time  . So I had to work with my HR form current company and previous company (where I worked 10 years back) to provide this custom formatted employment evidence. Still they refused to provide salary details, and since I didn't have time to get into multiple discussions (I was nearing the 28 days window) with them hence , I pulled last 11 year bank statement and uploaded. Informed the CO via email about the situation. CO seems fine with all the evidences and the grant was issued.
> 
> The problem with that was, my salary bank account (Standard Chartered) was closed 10 yrs back, and I worked with customer support to provide my bank statements from closed account. To my surprise, they emailed me just in 2 days. What a wonderful service.
> 
> Jai


Thanks for sharing, Jai. From the looks of it, the CO requested roles and responsibilities, "full time", etc. documents which pretty much are a requirement for ACS too. Didn't you have these documents already from your ACS assessment? I understand the request for salary slips and bank statements, and glad that eventually the bank thing worked out for you.


----------



## jaiboy

KeeDa said:


> Thanks for sharing, Jai. From the looks of it, the CO requested roles and responsibilities, "full time", etc. documents which pretty much are a requirement for ACS too. Didn't you have these documents already from your ACS assessment? I understand the request for salary slips and bank statements, and glad that eventually the bank thing worked out for you.


You are right. Exactly the same - all of them were provided during the ACS assessment itself. What I missed out was - I forgot to add the reference letter which I gave during ACS assessment. (I thought it is verified by the assessment authority already, and hence the service letter is enough). And the price I paid for that was a query from CO (with a waiting period of 28 days)

NOTHING CAN SUBSTITUTE EXPERIENCE


----------



## Ricks1990

jaiboy said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am just replying with 2 days delay. I was out of my system for the past two days. With all the effort I did receive the grant on Aug 17. My signature is updated with all those details.
> 
> This forum has been great in sharing many information, keeping us active.
> 
> Thanks to all,
> Jai


Hearty Congratulations Jaiboy... best wishes for your future endeavors...


----------



## KeeDa

jaiboy said:


> You are right. Exactly the same - all of them were provided during the ACS assessment itself. What I missed out was - I forgot to add the reference letter which I gave during ACS assessment. (I thought it is verified by the assessment authority already, and hence the service letter is enough). And the price I paid for that was a query from CO (with a waiting period of 28 days)
> 
> NOTHING CAN SUBSTITUTE EXPERIENCE


Oh good. All's well that ends well. All the best for your future.


----------



## ambition_vik

Dear Gurinderjit,

Congratulation on your grant.

You have mentioned physical verification, does it happen only for current organisation where you are working?





singh_gurinderjit said:


> Congratulations Jai...good luck for future


----------



## Eng.Waqas

jaiboy said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am just replying with 2 days delay. I was out of my system for the past two days. With all the effort I did receive the grant on Aug 17. My signature is updated with all those details.
> 
> This forum has been great in sharing many information, keeping us active.
> 
> Thanks to all,
> Jai


Hello Jaiboy

Congrats for grant Secondly I just see *ur* time line *ur* CO contacted with *u* on 23july so when *u* uploaded all req docs cause my co contacted with me on 20 july *n* I uploaded all docs by 15 aug

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## KeeDa

KeeDa said:


> Where to upload CV? "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" or "Employment History, Evidence of", or someplace else?


Thanks to msgforsunil. He informed me about where to upload CV. He is one of the applicants who was asked to provide CV by his CO.

Evidence type: Employment History, Evidence of
Document type: Resume


----------



## SenthilKumarK

Hi All,

I lodged for visa on 22nd May 2015. Though CO was not assigned, my current employer got verification mail from Australian High Commission Delhi on 3rd August. They have given only my employee id and requested my employer to provide details of my name, designation, working hours, period of employment and job duties. To my surprise they have attached the affidavit i have provided in the mail for my employers reference. I never expected all these but now everything is happening. My employer responded one week back it seems. I do not know how long I have to wait. Its frustrating. Now my manager knows that i am trying for Aus PR and now he is bit hesitant to give responsibilities. Can someone throw what else i can expect from high commission?

Thanks,
Senthil


----------



## gauravbrills

*Queries while filling docs for final step*

Hi I have paid the visa fee and in the final step of pushing the docs in .Can someone please resolve my queries listed below

 For health assessment what are the verified list of hospitals in India delhi I can go to 
 For work experience what proof I need to provide joining and reliving letter or just experience certificate 
 Is it mandatory to give language ability certificate for spouse?
 Will notary signature needed for every doc where certified copy is required ?

Please help 
Thanks a lot


----------



## Kelschiao

Hi, maybe some one asked this question already, but I cannot find the thread anymore...

Is it OK to upload black & white photocopies of my PCC documents each with colour certified stamp from the police?

I just had all my PCC documents certified and then realised that in the checklist it says "colour copy" ...not sure if the documents itself needs to be colour as well as the stamp.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
EOI Submitted: 25 May 2015
Invited: 9 July 2015
189 Lodged: 30 July 2015
CO Contact: --
Grant: --


----------



## gd2015

SenthilKumarK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged for visa on 22nd May 2015. Though CO was not assigned, my current employer got verification mail from Australian High Commission Delhi on 3rd August. They have given only my employee id and requested my employer to provide details of my name, designation, working hours, period of employment and job duties. To my surprise they have attached the affidavit i have provided in the mail for my employers reference. I never expected all these but now everything is happening. My employer responded one week back it seems. I do not know how long I have to wait. Its frustrating. Now my manager knows that i am trying for Aus PR and now he is bit hesitant to give responsibilities. Can someone throw what else i can expect from high commission?
> 
> Thanks,
> Senthil


Hi
Could you please answer the below questions.
1. Did you claim points for work experience?
2. Did you provide your roles and responsibilities on company letter head or did you provide a statutory declaration?
3. Did they contact your HR or your Manager?
Thanks in advance for answering the queries.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

ambition_vik said:


> Dear Gurinderjit,
> 
> Congratulation on your grant.
> 
> You have mentioned physical verification, does it happen only for current organisation where you are working?


It can happen for any organization of which you are claiming points
In my case I claimed 10 points from only one employer


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

gauravbrills said:


> Hi I have paid the visa fee and in the final step of pushing the docs in .Can someone please resolve my queries listed below
> 
> For health assessment what are the verified list of hospitals in India delhi I can go to
> For work experience what proof I need to provide joining and reliving letter or just experience certificate
> Is it mandatory to give language ability certificate for spouse?
> Will notary signature needed for every doc where certified copy is required ?
> 
> Please help
> Thanks a lot



1.In New delhi there are two Panel physicians 
Max Multi Speciality Centre (N-110 Panchsheel Park) 
Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre (4/27, Shantiniketan)

2.For Work experience,the more proof you submit better will be for your case..
You should submit Joining letter,Promotion letter,Experience letter,Relieving letter,Payslips or bank statements,form 16 

3.It is mandatory to give language ability certificate for spouse otherwise you have to pay Visa application charge of $4890 as VAC2 payment

4.Notary stamp and signature is mandatory on all certified copies


----------



## Singh85

Help needed....!!!!!

This is my first message in this post. 
I am here to seek seniors advice on steps needed to apply in NOC code 263312 (Telecommunication network engineer) under 189 subclass.

Kindly share all the steps needed to log a PR file.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JavWa

is this number correct :0061731367000
I tried calling so many times.. early morning late afternoon.. all the time it hangs telling that this number is busy. Where are others calling if you have t contact Adelaide team?


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi Singh,
Do some homework first. No one can help you if you do not help yourself.
There are multiple threads on this forum with step by step help on the PR process.
I suggest go thoroughly through these threads. You will get to know the process of applying for a PR.

Some threads for your reference.....

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

One blog written beautifully 

Moving to Australia | Moving to Australia. Basically shows how to get a PR (VISA, 189 and 190) to Australia, and guide to moving and living in Australia!

If this doesn't help nothing can. GO through these threads. Understand the process. If any doubts come back to this thread with specific questions on the process..
Also remember to provide details when you post any question like points codes etc which can help people to answer you specifically.

Cheers.



Singh85 said:


> Help needed....!!!!!
> 
> This is my first message in this post.
> I am here to seek seniors advice on steps needed to apply in NOC code 263312 (Telecommunication network engineer) under 189 subclass.
> 
> Kindly share all the steps needed to log a PR file.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## DesiBabu

All,once we get grant..is it neccessary for partner to get her educational qualification accessed for getting a job?do they ask for assessment from say Engineers Australia etc for job?


ALso i saw someone mentioning for job in australia,before we join..they ask for clearance from Australia police...is this something which should be planned before move?


----------



## smartclick.lalit

Hi Desibabu,
For first question, its a NO. Its not mandatory for your dependent to got for a skill assessment as a prerequisite for applying or securing a job.

For second question, it totally depend on your potential employer, if they request for it, you can apply. I don't feel we need to plan it in advance, since every employer doesnt ask for same.

Regards
Smartclick 



DesiBabu said:


> All,once we get grant..is it neccessary for partner to get her educational qualification accessed for getting a job?do they ask for assessment from say Engineers Australia etc for job?
> 
> 
> ALso i saw someone mentioning for job in australia,before we join..they ask for clearance from Australia police...is this something which should be planned before move?


----------



## DesiBabu

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi Desibabu,
> For first question, its a NO. Its not mandatory for your dependent to got for a skill assessment as a prerequisite for applying or securing a job.
> 
> For second question, it totally depend on your potential employer, if they request for it, you can apply. I don't feel we need to plan it in advance, since every employer doesnt ask for same.
> 
> Regards
> Smartclick


Thanks Lalit


----------



## gauravbrills

singh_gurinderjit said:


> 1.In New delhi there are two Panel physicians
> Max Multi Speciality Centre (N-110 Panchsheel Park)
> Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre (4/27, Shantiniketan)
> 
> 2.For Work experience,the more proof you submit better will be for your case..
> You should submit Joining letter,Promotion letter,Experience letter,Relieving letter,Payslips or bank statements,form 16
> 
> 3.It is mandatory to give language ability certificate for spouse otherwise you have to pay Visa application charge of $4890 as VAC2 payment
> 
> 4.Notary stamp and signature is mandatory on all certified copies


Hi thanks for the same for spouse language ability will degree or high school certificate suffice as stated her e

Completion of a degree, higher degree, diploma or trade certificate that required at least 2 years of study in English medium
Completion of all years of primary education and at least 3 years of secondary education in English medium; or
Completion of at least 5 years of secondary education in English medium; or
Scoring at least 4.5 averaged over the four components of the IELTS test within the 12 months before application, or during processing; or
Completion in Australia of at least 1 year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in English medium.


----------



## vmahajan25

Guys i received PR last month, i have one query.
I have no plans to move immediately but may be early next year or middle of next year. Just want to know what if we have new addition(baby) to our family in between, then what is the process to get the PR for that child or on what basis we can take that kid with us when we are migrating to Ausie as he/she didnt had PR granted as he/she was not part of PR application.

Any idea on this?


----------



## omarsh

jaiboy said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am just replying with 2 days delay. I was out of my system for the past two days. With all the effort I did receive the grant on Aug 17. My signature is updated with all those details.
> 
> This forum has been great in sharing many information, keeping us active.
> 
> Thanks to all,
> Jai


Congratulations!

Do you mind sharing with us what kind of additional documents you were asked for?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I took my medical examination on 17th August 2015.
Just wanted to know in EMedical or in ImmiAccount account where and how I'll get to know that medicals have been received or not?

Thank you.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

JavWa said:


> is this number correct :0061731367000
> I tried calling so many times.. early morning late afternoon.. all the time it hangs telling that this number is busy. Where are others calling if you have t contact Adelaide team?


Yes this is correct number
Try calling 5:30am IST (10 AEST)..I called on this time and got through on 1st attempt


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

gauravbrills said:


> Hi thanks for the same for spouse language ability will degree or high school certificate suffice as stated her e
> 
> Completion of a degree, higher degree, diploma or trade certificate that required at least 2 years of study in English medium
> Completion of all years of primary education and at least 3 years of secondary education in English medium; or
> Completion of at least 5 years of secondary education in English medium; or
> Scoring at least 4.5 averaged over the four components of the IELTS test within the 12 months before application, or during processing; or
> Completion in Australia of at least 1 year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in English medium.


Certificate mentioning medium of instruction as English from her graduation or degree will be better


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I took my medical examination on 17th August 2015.
> Just wanted to know in EMedical or in ImmiAccount account where and how I'll get to know that medicals have been received or not?
> 
> Thank you.


You can check you medicals status using HAP ID from emedical as submitted by panel physician

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

In your IMMI account there is "Get Health details" under each applicant which will give you status of your medicals in IMMI account 

Medical reports are submitted to emedical within 3-4 working days while in IMMI account it takes 7-10 days to appear


----------



## gaurav.kushan

singh_gurinderjit said:


> You can check you medicals status using HAP ID from emedical as submitted by panel physician
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> In your IMMI account there is "Get Health details" under each applicant which will give you status of your medicals in IMMI account
> 
> Medical reports are submitted to emedical within 3-4 working days while in IMMI account it takes 7-10 days to appear


Thank you for the information Gurinderjit.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

vmahajan25 said:


> Guys i received PR last month, i have one query.
> I have no plans to move immediately but may be early next year or middle of next year. Just want to know what if we have new addition(baby) to our family in between, then what is the process to get the PR for that child or on what basis we can take that kid with us when we are migrating to Ausie as he/she didnt had PR granted as he/she was not part of PR application.
> 
> Any idea on this?



If you have PR and are in Australia by the time Baby is born, Baby will become an Australian Citizen by birth.

If Baby is born outside Australia after your visas have been granted, you will need to get a Child Visa for Baby...You need to apply for a child 101 visa that will take 14 months to grant.


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi guys,

Well my application status still states "Assessment in progress" but I did notice that under the "last update" column, "22 July 2015" is mentioned whereas I have submitted all the required docs on 30 May 2015.

So my question is , what does that "22 July 2015" exactly means ?


----------



## JK684

shah-sawar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Well my application status still states "Assessment in progress" but I did notice that under the "last update" column, "22 July 2015" is mentioned whereas I have submitted all the required docs on 30 May 2015.
> 
> So my question is , what does that "22 July 2015" exactly means ?


Your CO might have updated that date. see your medicals date. It could be in "received" status and date as July 22.


----------



## Singh85

suku1809 said:


> hi Singh,
> Do some homework first. No one can help you if you do not help yourself.
> There are multiple threads on this forum with step by step help on the PR process.
> I suggest go thoroughly through these threads. You will get to know the process of applying for a PR.
> 
> Some threads for your reference.....
> 
> 
> 
> If this doesn't help nothing can. GO through these threads. Understand the process. If any doubts come back to this thread with specific questions on the process..
> Also remember to provide details when you post any question like points codes etc which can help people to answer you specifically.
> 
> Cheers.


thanks Suku1809. i have already gone through the process but i m confused from where to start. 
Like firstly I have to get my credentials assesed by NBA / CDR route or I have to make a login id of EOI ????


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

shah-sawar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Well my application status still states "Assessment in progress" but I did notice that under the "last update" column, "22 July 2015" is mentioned whereas I have submitted all the required docs on 30 May 2015.
> 
> So my question is , what does that "22 July 2015" exactly means ?



It means there was some update or movement on 22 July from DIBP side..May be your application was forwarded to another Case Officer of Same team


----------



## bharathyku

Hi all,
My company was split from the parent company and all my payslips have the recent company name but my offer letter has the parent company name. I do not have any other letter to prove this split. The payslips however have the date of joining which is the same as the one mentioned in the offer letter. I am not sure if that would help. Please provide any alternatives for this without approaching the HR if possible.

Thank you
Bharathy


----------



## SenthilKumarK

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> Could you please answer the below questions.
> 1. Did you claim points for work experience?
> 2. Did you provide your roles and responsibilities on company letter head or did you provide a statutory declaration?
> 3. Did they contact your HR or your Manager?
> Thanks in advance for answering the queries.


1. Yes i did claim for experience that too max points. I am with my current employer for more than 5 years.
2. I did both. My first two companies agreed to provide the roles & responsibilities in required format in the company letter head. But for my last two companies i have provided affidavits.
3. They contacted my HR. HR contacted my manager to get roles and responsibilities.


----------



## melbournite

Hi Guys..
I have submitted my application on 30th June and present status is still "Application Received". Should I wait for some more time or should I call them?


----------



## KeeDa

melbournite said:


> Hi Guys..
> I have submitted my application on 30th June and present status is still "Application Received". Should I wait for some more time or should I call them?


From what we know, CO has been allocated for applicants till 26-June. Wait for a week at least. I also suggest you subscribe to this thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../766729-june-2015-189-visa-applicants-34.html*


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

melbournite said:


> Hi Guys..
> I have submitted my application on 30th June and present status is still "Application Received". Should I wait for some more time or should I call them?


Why do you want to call DIBP since your application is just under 60 days old
If there is any document required CO will himself contact you...Refrain from calling unnecessarily as it may affect processing of your application
Although some applicants are getting grants within 60 days but do not forget that standard processing timeframe for 189 visa is 90 days


----------



## melbournite

Thanks KeeDa & Gurinder


----------



## dwarasilareddy

dwarasilareddy said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I have requested for form 1221 & CV from CO today, has anyone got requested for CV? why did the case officer not satisfied with form-80. I traveled abroad for study and work. I did mention that on form-80, still why do they need those docs?


Guyz,

I submitted my CV & Form 1221 today and clicked request complete. How long does it take for grant from here? I included my non relevant experience too in my CV just to avoid any possible mis matches between CV, Form 1221 & Form 80. Dunno how will it impact. For my goodness, this is not just enough, I am due to join with new employer on 1 Sep as I presumed visa process will be over by this time. Now I am at crossroads, not sure what to decide, keeping all these requests from CO and any possible verification or visit to my current employer and how do they respond?? May I call CO by Monday as to know the status of my visa application and decide whether to join in new Hospital or not? Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## ramanjjsingh

Hi GUYS just few questions 
I have submmited my application yesterday recieved an invite on 3rd Aug 


i have uploaded all the documents but when i try to add my professional year certificate the webpagge gives error any idea what is the other way of sending the professional year certificate as it isnt gettign uploaded
 Also does everyone recieve a request to submut form 80 and 1221 and CV ? OR it jus depends?


any help would be appriciated 

regards


----------



## smartclick.lalit

HI Raman,
In my observation most of the offshore candidates are requested to submit form 1221, 80.
I noticed few onshore applicant not been asked for same.
But not every case is similar, so depends on CO as well.

Regards
Smartclick




ramanjjsingh said:


> Hi GUYS just few questions
> I have submmited my application yesterday recieved an invite on 3rd Aug
> 
> 
> i have uploaded all the documents but when i try to add my professional year certificate the webpagge gives error any idea what is the other way of sending the professional year certificate as it isnt gettign uploaded
> Also does everyone recieve a request to submut form 80 and 1221 and CV ? OR it jus depends?
> 
> 
> any help would be appriciated
> 
> regards


----------



## varundev

Hello Guys,

I would like to share my happiest moment with you that with the bless of god I got Grant by Today. Thanks In advance. I am sure most of all old cases will get grant in upcoming few days.


----------



## John_dh

varundev said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I would like to share my happiest moment with you that with the bless of god I got Grant by Today. Thanks In advance. I am sure most of all old cases will get grant in upcoming few days.


Congrats Varun!!


----------



## omarsh

Congrats Varun!!


----------



## cooldude555

varundev said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I would like to share my happiest moment with you that with the bless of god I got Grant by Today. Thanks In advance. I am sure most of all old cases will get grant in upcoming few days.


Hearty Congratulations Varun.

Have you undergone any verification or did you receive any calls?


----------



## Gaut

varundev said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I would like to share my happiest moment with you that with the bless of god I got Grant by Today. Thanks In advance. I am sure most of all old cases will get grant in upcoming few days.


Congrats Varun!! All the best for the future


----------



## dwarasilareddy

varundev said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I would like to share my happiest moment with you that with the bless of god I got Grant by Today. Thanks In advance. I am sure most of all old cases will get grant in upcoming few days.


Congrats buddy...worth long wait at last, share with us what did CO request you to submit?


----------



## tusharbapu87

varundev said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I would like to share my happiest moment with you that with the bless of god I got Grant by Today. Thanks In advance. I am sure most of all old cases will get grant in upcoming few days.


Varun kindly post your timeline. No doubt u updated your signature but I m using apps so I cannot see it so pls post timeline


----------



## omarsh

Guys if anyone you were contacted by CO to provide additional documents kindly let us know, it would be of great help to us.


----------



## saz82

Another March applicant! Many congrats 



varundev said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I would like to share my happiest moment with you that with the bless of god I got Grant by Today. Thanks In advance. I am sure most of all old cases will get grant in upcoming few days.


----------



## DesiBabu

varundev said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I would like to share my happiest moment with you that with the bless of god I got Grant by Today. Thanks In advance. I am sure most of all old cases will get grant in upcoming few days.


Congratulations Varundev!


----------



## MM1108

Friends, 
Do we need to notarize employment offer/joining/relieving/experience letters as well OR its required on academic/education certificates only?


----------



## omarsh

MM1108 said:


> Friends,
> Do we need to notarize employment offer/joining/relieving/experience letters as well OR its required on academic/education certificates only?


Employment references as well as academic qualifications must be notarized for one reason, the assesing authority would not give you any letter without them , so you should have them ready with you before you start your visa app.

As for the remaining supporting documents some people say you should and say it is not required, i myself gave bank statements without cerifying them because its a costly business here in Dubai and i was told not to by two friends of mine who got their 189 visas.


----------



## varundev

John_dh said:


> Congrats Varun!!


Thanks mate


----------



## varundev

DesiBabu said:


> Congratulations Varundev!


Thanks Mate


----------



## varundev

omarsh said:


> Congrats Varun!!



Thanks mate


----------



## varundev

cooldude555 said:


> Hearty Congratulations Varun.
> 
> Have you undergone any verification or did you receive any calls?


Thanks Mate

No didn't get any verification


----------



## varundev

Gaut said:


> Congrats Varun!! All the best for the future


Thanks MAte


----------



## varundev

dwarasilareddy said:


> Congrats buddy...worth long wait at last, share with us what did CO request you to submit?


Thanks Mate

I was asked for Medical, PCC and Form 80 

You can find my all details .in my signature what is below my this message


----------



## varundev

tusharbapu87 said:


> Varun kindly post your timeline. No doubt u updated your signature but I m using apps so I cannot see it so pls post timeline


Thanks MAte

sure gonna update soon


----------



## varundev

saz82 said:


> Another March applicant! Many congrats


Thanks MAte


----------



## Faris_ksa

Guys I got email from DIBP for CO allocation informing me that initial assessment has been done and no further requirements from my side... but they are doing some other checks that could take time and the CO can't give a time frame for when application will be finalized...

looks like i be going through external checks after all... do you know in external checks what exactly do they check? I applied on 18 June and this is my first communication from the department.


----------



## pkkishor

cooldude555 said:


> Per your signature, you had employment verification.
> Your insight into this process would help a lot of forum members to be better prepared for any kind of verification.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


That's right, I did have gone through employment verification. Call came from Australian Embassy New Delhi. She told me that it is to verify the details about my educational and employment details. She warned me that she will stop the interview abruptly if she feels that I am referring to documents to answer the queries. I said I had a very big problem in recollecting the exact dates - especially day and month - but I will try my best 

She went through in detail about my roles and responsibilities, project structure, organisation structure, etc. I must admit that she comprehended it really well, a lot better than some of my managers joined recently into company  She also enquired about the compensation details roughlty.

She has also gone through my previous employment briefly. Just run through the education details too.

That's pretty much it.

-kishor


----------



## tom4Oz

pkkishor said:


> That's right, I did have gone through employment verification. Call came from Australian Embassy New Delhi. She told me that it is to verify the details about my educational and employment details. She warned me that she will stop the interview abruptly if she feels that I am referring to documents to answer the queries. I said I had a very big problem in recollecting the exact dates - especially day and month - but I will try my best
> 
> She went through in detail about my roles and responsibilities, project structure, organisation structure, etc. I must admit that she comprehended it really well, a lot better than some of my managers joined recently into company  She also enquired about the compensation details roughlty.
> 
> She has also gone through my previous employment briefly. Just run through the education details too.
> 
> That's pretty much it.
> 
> -kishor


Have you claimed points for work exp?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rox61

Hi everyone....how long does it take for the allocation of CO. I lodged the application in 3 rd Aug.
Plz share info.

Thanks.


----------



## pkkishor

tom4Oz said:


> Have you claimed points for work exp?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


yes.


----------



## HopeToOz

varundev said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I would like to share my happiest moment with you that with the bless of god I got Grant by Today. Thanks In advance. I am sure most of all old cases will get grant in upcoming few days.


Hearty congratulations Varun!!  Finally your patience paid off!


----------



## vchandwani

Add approximate 50 days to you Visa Application for CO allocation 



Rox61 said:


> Hi everyone....how long does it take for the allocation of CO. I lodged the application in 3 rd Aug.
> Plz share info.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## tusharbapu87

this waiting time one day kills me.:frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## cooldude555

pkkishor said:


> That's right, I did have gone through employment verification. Call came from Australian Embassy New Delhi. She told me that it is to verify the details about my educational and employment details. She warned me that she will stop the interview abruptly if she feels that I am referring to documents to answer the queries. I said I had a very big problem in recollecting the exact dates - especially day and month - but I will try my best
> 
> She went through in detail about my roles and responsibilities, project structure, organisation structure, etc. I must admit that she comprehended it really well, a lot better than some of my managers joined recently into company  She also enquired about the compensation details roughlty.
> 
> She has also gone through my previous employment briefly. Just run through the education details too.
> 
> That's pretty much it.
> 
> -kishor



Thanks very much Kishor. This is very useful information.

How long did the call last for? Did she sound like she had technical knowledge of the domain or subject? Did she ask any in depth questions with regards to your domain?

Thank you.


----------



## pkkishor

cooldude555 said:


> Thanks very much Kishor. This is very useful information.
> 
> How long did the call last for? Did she sound like she had technical knowledge of the domain or subject? Did she ask any in depth questions with regards to your domain?
> 
> Thank you.


It went on for close to 30 minutes. No, she does not seem to have deep technical or domain knowledge.. but could relate to the facts quickly and could correlate those to make a high level picture about the organisation, domain, projects and my responsibilities. Basically, she was using the facts I provided to cross check those during the rest of the conversation.


----------



## omarsh

So when you get a verification call do they check all of your experiences including the ones you didn't claim points for (not relevant) or not?

Thanks


----------



## varundev

tusharbapu87 said:


> this waiting time one day kills me.:frusty::frusty::frusty:


Hello Tusharbapu,

Would like to say only one thing that just leave it to think about your outcome of Grant. Keep yourself Busy in your routine life. Now many feb and march applicants are waiting for the grant. Just convince yourself that process will take around 5-6 months from the lodge date. It will help you like what I have done.

Have patients and Enjoy time .


----------



## Ricks1990

varundev said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I would like to share my happiest moment with you that with the bless of god I got Grant by Today. Thanks In advance. I am sure most of all old cases will get grant in upcoming few days.


Congrats Varundev... best wishes for your future endeavors...


----------



## cooldude555

pkkishor said:


> It went on for close to 30 minutes. No, she does not seem to have deep technical or domain knowledge.. but could relate to the facts quickly and could correlate those to make a high level picture about the organisation, domain, projects and my responsibilities. Basically, she was using the facts I provided to cross check those during the rest of the conversation.


Thanks for the heads up buddy.


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone
Just wanted to know a couple of things related to employment verification.
1. Does employment verification happen in case applicant is not claiming any points?
2. When does employment verficatoin happen? Is it before or after CO is assigned?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ghada.new

Hi all,
I have a situation here and I need your help. My CO contacted me today for the first time. She asked for form 80 and 1221 and CV. The strange thing that she asked for evidence of completion of study degrees, which I have already uploaded the qualification certificates from my university for, she wants further evidence like academic transcripts!! why is that ? it is hard to obtain and send such evidence, besides, my assessing authority has already viewed those papers and assessed my degrees as equivalent to the Australian. 
Also she wants more work experience documents, which are again, previously assessed by my authority and calculated my years of experience. She wants reference letter and describes its requirements which are exactly the way I sent!!! what else can I do? She wants payslips I don't have, we receive the salary from cashier at work not through bank. 
I am worried, is that common ? And what can I do?


----------



## Aussiedream2015

Please advise if it creates any problem for the agent if I create an online immigration account and import the application details to check the application status myself. My agent does not respond to my queries on application status.
Will the agent be able to access and edit files if I import the details?


----------



## MM1108

ghada.new said:


> Hi all,
> I have a situation here and I need your help. My CO contacted me today for the first time. She asked for form 80 and 1221 and CV. The strange thing that she asked for evidence of completion of study degrees, which I have already uploaded the qualification certificates from my university for, she wants further evidence like academic transcripts!! why is that ? it is hard to obtain and send such evidence, besides, my assessing authority has already viewed those papers and assessed my degrees as equivalent to the Australian.
> Also she wants more work experience documents, which are again, previously assessed by my authority and calculated my years of experience. She wants reference letter and describes its requirements which are exactly the way I sent!!! what else can I do? She wants payslips I don't have, we receive the salary from cashier at work not through bank.
> I am worried, is that common ? And what can I do?


Friend,
Can you please mention what all documents you have uploaded in visa application?


----------



## ghada.new

MM1108 said:


> Friend,
> Can you please mention what all documents you have uploaded in visa application?


Bachelor and Masters degree official certificates from governmental university with the year I was granted degree and grade, signed by the dean and official Arab Republic of Egypt seal.
Work reference letters with the exact dates, hours per week full or part time job, salary received and DETAILED duties, signed by my manager with their mobile number and position and the official seal of the hospital I worked at, on letter head with address of the work. Salary details from my current job signed by the manager and official Arab Republic of Egypt seal. 
what else could I have done?!!


----------



## cooldude555

Aussiedream2015 said:


> Please advise if it creates any problem for the agent if I create an online immigration account and import the application details to check the application status myself. My agent does not respond to my queries on application status.
> Will the agent be able to access and edit files if I import the details?


Neither your agent would not come to know if you import your application with the TRN. Nor would he face any issues in accessing your file.

Make sure that you do not edit anything on your application.


----------



## omarsh

ghada.new said:


> Hi all,
> I have a situation here and I need your help. My CO contacted me today for the first time. She asked for form 80 and 1221 and CV. The strange thing that she asked for evidence of completion of study degrees, which I have already uploaded the qualification certificates from my university for, she wants further evidence like academic transcripts!! why is that ? it is hard to obtain and send such evidence, besides, my assessing authority has already viewed those papers and assessed my degrees as equivalent to the Australian.
> Also she wants more work experience documents, which are again, previously assessed by my authority and calculated my years of experience. She wants reference letter and describes its requirements which are exactly the way I sent!!! what else can I do? She wants payslips I don't have, we receive the salary from cashier at work not through bank.
> I am worried, is that common ? And what can I do?


Salam Ghada,

Didn't you submit reference letter already (one that got you assessed )? So now your CO is asking for more reference letters and in what format or just payslips?


----------



## ghada.new

omarsh said:


> Salam Ghada,
> 
> Didn't you submit reference letter already (one that got you assessed )? So now your CO is asking for more reference letters and in what format or just payslips?


yes, I submitted reference letters, the exact format they want and got me my positive assessment. That's why I am surprised!!!


----------



## omarsh

ghada.new said:


> yes, I submitted reference letters, the exact format they want and got me my positive assessment. That's why I am surprised!!!


Cam you post what was exactly requested? i understand the payslips request but not the letters :S


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> Just wanted to know a couple of things related to employment verification.
> 1. Does employment verification happen in case applicant is not claiming any points?
> 2. When does employment verficatoin happen? Is it before or after CO is assigned?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1.Yes it can happen even if you are not claiming employment points but chances are very small
2.It happens after CO allocation as Employment verification takes place as part of internal checks which are initiated by CO


----------



## dwarasilareddy

ghada.new said:


> Hi all,
> I have a situation here and I need your help. My CO contacted me today for the first time. She asked for form 80 and 1221 and CV. The strange thing that she asked for evidence of completion of study degrees, which I have already uploaded the qualification certificates from my university for, she wants further evidence like academic transcripts!! why is that ? it is hard to obtain and send such evidence, besides, my assessing authority has already viewed those papers and assessed my degrees as equivalent to the Australian.
> Also she wants more work experience documents, which are again, previously assessed by my authority and calculated my years of experience. She wants reference letter and describes its requirements which are exactly the way I sent!!! what else can I do? She wants payslips I don't have, we receive the salary from cashier at work not through bank.
> I am worried, is that common ? And what can I do?


What is your occupation and assessing authority? When did you lodged your application?


----------



## nmurshed

Hey mates,

I had a job for 6 months before my current job. EA has assessed it as relevant experience.

But, I only have an experience certificate, no payslips, no contract paper.

Will DIBP accept the experience ?? Or should I leave it out in the EOI ?


----------



## omarsh

singh_gurinderjit said:


> gd2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> Just wanted to know a couple of things related to employment verification.
> 1. Does employment verification happen in case applicant is not claiming any points?
> 2. When does employment verficatoin happen? Is it before or after CO is assigned?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Yes it can happen even if you are not claiming employment points but chances are very small
> 2.It happens after CO allocation as Employment verification takes place as part of internal checks which are initiated by CO
Click to expand...

Hi Singh

What about non relevant work experience with ni awarded points, is it also part of the checks?

Thanks in advance


----------



## saz82

No they're not. They only verify employment (not for all cases) that you have claimed points for. 

With regards to the experience letters, if the CO is not happy with the proof you provided for the work experience you claimed points for, they will ask for additional proof such as experience letters, etc. Same goes for education. You have to provide transcripts. And it doesn't matter if you submitted those for assessment, you provide them again when you lodge your application to DIBP.

Hope this helps.




omarsh said:


> Hi Singh
> 
> What about non relevant work experience with ni awarded points, is it also part of the checks?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## omarsh

Thank you! 

Great help as always


----------



## omarsh

By the way Saz, did you upload your medicals upfront or CO asked you to?

I'm asking because from what I read when CO asks for medical then its the last step before getting the grant.


----------



## saz82

We frontloaded everything. As soon as we were able to generate a HAP ID, we did our medicals. But no that is not always a sign for a grant. Sometimes the CO will ask for your medicals and PCC so that your file is complete for internal verification and then send it through for external checks (sometimes medical results get referred to a medical authority in Australia for checking as well). If your medicals are close to expiry and you still haven't received a grant, you will either be given a very short time frame to land when you get your grant (before they expire) or you can be asked to submit new PCC and medicals before a grant is given. There are so many cases here where either scenario happened.



omarsh said:


> By the way Saz, did you upload your medicals upfront or CO asked you to?
> 
> I'm asking because from what I read when CO asks for medical then its the last step before getting the grant.


----------



## MontyC

Hi,

I see in your timelines that your VIC SS Visa was initially rejected. May I know the reason for rejection? And did you appeal against the rejection? Please respond.


----------



## MontyC

Hi,

I see in your timelines that your VIC SS Visa was initially rejected. May I know the reason for rejection? And did you appeal against the rejection? Please respond.






nitmanit02 said:


> Hi,
> For dependent English skills proof.
> My Wife had given IELTS in April 2014 with 7 score overall. (7+ in each section).
> 
> However, I got to know that for dependent's English skill (Minimum req is 4.5 overall [FUNCTIONAL English] but the IELTS result should be within 1 year of VISA lodgement, so in this case re**** letter is more than 1 year old.)
> 
> Is this true?
> If yes, then I have 2 optons:
> 1. My wife gives IELTS again
> 2. She can get letter from College/University that her Medium of educaton was English.
> 
> Please help e ragarding this.
> 
> But both options will take time, I suppose.
> Has anyone submitted the IELTS/PTE result letter for dependent's English skills proof with date more than an year.
> 
> Note: For main applicant, The result letter is valid for 2 or 3 years, I am not sure.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## omarsh

How is the initial entry date determined?

And if the documents (pcc/medical) were provided earlier and for some reason the visa process got prolonged, is there an option to resubmit the current residence's pcc or medical again to extend the date?

Thanks in advance


----------



## omarsh

saz82 said:


> No they're not. They only verify employment (not for all cases) that you have claimed points for.
> 
> With regards to the experience letters, if the CO is not happy with the proof you provided for the work experience you claimed points for, they will ask for additional proof such as experience letters, etc. Same goes for education. You have to provide transcripts. And it doesn't matter if you submitted those for assessment, you provide them again when you lodge your application to DIBP.
> 
> Hope this helps.


By the way did your CO tell you anything about your application getting an external check or not?


----------



## SwViki

Hello All, This is a great forum.
I need some help, if you people can please guide me.

I am very new to the Australia PR process and want to apply under category 189.
Everything looks good to apply except few things as mentioned under:

1. I have work gap in my primary field for 4 years (2011 - 2015) but previous to that I was working for almost 5 years in my field (2006 - 2011). Will this be an obstacle for applying or getting EOI ?

2. How can I show the experience of a company that has shut down since I left. There is no experience letter but there are all pay stubs and offer letters ?

Thanks


----------



## joey1

Hi All,

I am from Pakistan and working in UAE since 3 years, in those 3 years i visited Pak twice. I have lodged my visa application (189) on 23-Jul-15 from UAE, just need to ask how soon can I expect visa grant if there is no query from CO.

Regards


----------



## omarsh

joey1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from Pakistan and working in UAE since 3 years, in those 3 years i visited Pak twice. I have lodged my visa application (189) on 23-Jul-15 from UAE, just need to ask how soon can I expect visa grant if there is no query from CO.
> 
> Regards


Hi, I'm also in UAE, did you upload your medicals already? and if so did they ask you for the HAP ID?

As for your question, if you are lucky then in 50 days you can get your grant, assuming you uploaded everything upfront including Form 80 and no external verification is required, otherwise it can be anytime from 2 months to......


----------



## joey1

omarsh said:


> Hi, I'm also in UAE, did you upload your medicals already? and if so did they ask you for the HAP ID?
> 
> As for your question, if you are lucky then in 50 days you can get your grant, assuming you uploaded everything upfront including Form 80 and no external verification is required, otherwise it can be anytime from 2 months to......


Yes, I have uploaded everyting upfront, but no CO yet. I can understand its still early days for my application, I am guessing anything in mid of October.


----------



## saz82

PCC and medicals are valid for 1 year. Initial entry date is the day before the expiry of either of them, whichever is earlier. If the process is prolonged and your medicals and PCC expire, you will be asked to submit new ones. So you will apply for PCC again and do your medicals again.



omarsh said:


> How is the initial entry date determined?
> 
> And if the documents (pcc/medical) were provided earlier and for some reason the visa process got prolonged, is there an option to resubmit the current residence's pcc or medical again to extend the date?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## saz82

Yes they did. I called them up last month and they told me it's undergoing external checks which could take 3 to 6 months. Not all officers volunteer this information by the way. Some will say it's undergoing routine checks and that they cannot give you a definitive time frame. Some may tell you it's out for external checking and advise you that it may take so and so time, some may send you an email acknowledging that internal checks are complete and that your application is now undergoing additional external checks. Depends on each officer, there is no standard response. But usually for cases that have exceeded standard processing time, they will tell you if it's out for external checks or not.



omarsh said:


> By the way did your CO tell you anything about your application getting an external check or not?


----------



## saz82

Hi,

With regards to your first question, here is what is mentioned on DIBP website for skilled employment for 189:

To claim points for skilled employment you must have, in the 10 years before you were invited to apply, at least 20 hours of paid work per week in your nominated skilled occupation and/or a closely related occupation.

Skilled employment is where:
-the relevant assessing authority provides an opinion in your suitable skills assessment that your employment is skilled (you must use the date that skilled employment commenced stated in your skills assessment) 
-your employment experience meets the standards for skilled employment set by the relevant assessing authority on their website.

(So basically it depends on your nominated occupation and the criteria set by the assessing authority to evaluate your employment as suitable).

Your second question, a former boss (or colleague, or even you yourself) can give a statutory declaration saying that you worked for them and that the company has shut down. They can also do this for your experience, duties, etc. It would be even better if you can back these up with any documentation you had from the company before they closed. The more supporting docs you provide for employment, the better.

Good luck!



SwViki said:


> Hello All, This is a great forum.
> I need some help, if you people can please guide me.
> 
> I am very new to the Australia PR process and want to apply under category 189.
> Everything looks good to apply except few things as mentioned under:
> 
> 1. I have work gap in my primary field for 4 years (2011 - 2015) but previous to that I was working for almost 5 years in my field (2006 - 2011). Will this be an obstacle for applying or getting EOI ?
> 
> 2. How can I show the experience of a company that has shut down since I left. There is no experience letter but there are all pay stubs and offer letters ?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Zimmy09

Applied on June 17,under 189 subclass 263111.
Last toefel score updated 17/08/15,gave a call on 18/08/15.
Pleasant reply,your file has been recently allocated to case officer u may get contacted the same week.
19/08/15 a mail from CO goving me 28days time and no further docs reqired,case will be reviewed on 15/09/15 no type of contact plz.
Don't understand wats goin on,why did CO specified particular date and why 28 days given with no docs required.
Valuable responses appreciated.
UNCLASSIFIED

Dear ---------,

Your visa application for migration has recently been assessed.
At this stage no further documents are required while checks are occurring.
Please do not contact this office unless to advise of a change in circumstances. Please send all email enquiries to [email protected], emails to my personal email address will not be responded to.

This case will next be reviewed on 15 September 2015.


----------



## kk986

Hi,
I have a enquiry, i have submitted my eoi but unfortunately, the firm i worked underwent crisis and closed what do i do nw, i got my early assessment positive validating my experience, did they call or send a mail to your employer to check?? Kindly help me at the earliest.


----------



## kk986

Hi,
I have submitted eoi, but nw the firm i worked with closed for financial crisis, what 2 do nw, i have my ea assessment positive. I would like to know will immigration calls my employer in India or mail them or go by the ea assessment , kindly recommend me what to do. Any feedback highly appreciated.


----------



## gauravbrills

*Payslips to be uploaded for latest company only*

Hi reagarding payslips to be uploaded for the final step showing job history .Should they be uploaded for the last company or its needed for each and every company .Also do we need to upload only the last payslip or first and last payslip .

Please advise anyone who is over this step 

Thanks


----------



## John_dh

gauravbrills said:


> Hi reagarding payslips to be uploaded for the final step showing job history .Should they be uploaded for the last company or its needed for each and every company .Also do we need to upload only the last payslip or first and last payslip .
> 
> Please advise anyone who is over this step
> 
> Thanks


You should be in good position if you submit as much as evidence you can.

It recommended to submit salary slips for each quarter(4 salary slips per year) for the years for which you are claiming points. If you are claiming points for 3 years , at least submit 12 salary slips. If you have salary slips of the years for which you are not claiming points , submit that also. The point is submit documents as much as possible to make your case stronger.


----------



## Kariznin

Hi Guys

I was uploading my VISA documents(subclass 189) and I mistakenly uploaded one of my overseas work experience document(relieving letter) under my wife's section.

Will this cause any issue? How can I correct this? Is there a way to inform department about the same and they ignore that document from my wife's documents?

P.S. I have uploaded that document in my section where it has to be uploaded.

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa

Kariznin said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I was uploading my VISA documents(subclass 189) and I mistakenly uploaded one of my overseas work experience document(relieving letter) under my wife's section.
> 
> Will this cause any issue? How can I correct this? Is there a way to inform department about the same and they ignore that document from my wife's documents?
> 
> P.S. I have uploaded that document in my section where it has to be uploaded.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


Fill and upload Form 1023- Notification of incorrect answer(s)


----------



## Kariznin

KeeDa said:


> Fill and upload Form 1023- Notification of incorrect answer(s)


Thanks KeeDa for the response. 

Where can I locate this form? And does this form require to be filled physically and then scanned and upload? Or this is a simple online form?


----------



## Zimmy09

Got an email from CO after I called.applied 17/06/15 189 subclass.

UNCLASSIFIED 
Dear ---------, 
Your visa application for migration has recently been assessed. At this stage no further documents are required while checks are occurring. Please do not contact this office unless to advise of a change in circumstances. Please send all email enquiries to [email protected], emails to my personal email address will not be responded to. 
Your case will be revised on 15 September 15.


----------



## allenlala

saz82 said:


> Hold off on form 80 till you travel and come back. If you're in a hurry, upload it and everything else required and travel 3ady. I travelled twice after i lodged my application and form 80. I asked my agent if i should include my recent trips. They said no need as the application is being assessed.


Hi there 
I saw your timeline, and you submitted your application so early, why they haven't granted your visa?


----------



## saz82

Undergoing external security checks.



allenlala said:


> Hi there
> I saw your timeline, and you submitted your application so early, why they haven't granted your visa?


----------



## KeeDa

Kariznin said:


> Thanks KeeDa for the response.
> 
> Where can I locate this form? And does this form require to be filled physically and then scanned and upload? Or this is a simple online form?


*https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/pdf-numerical*

Fill the pdf form, print it out, have it signed by all adult applicants, scan it back and upload it into your immiAccount.


----------



## allenlala

saz82 said:


> Undergoing external security checks.


Ok, It could take such a long time! good luck with that, and hopefully you can get it soon. The external security check means DIBP investigates your work experience, am I right? 
Thanks


----------



## omarsh

Kariznin said:


> KeeDa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fill and upload Form 1023- Notification of incorrect answer(s)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks KeeDa for the response.
> 
> Where can I locate this form? And does this form require to be filled physically and then scanned and upload? Or this is a simple online form?
Click to expand...

Go to www.border.gov.au

Search for form 1023 and you will find it


----------



## saz82

No we did not go for employment verification. External security is done by ASIO and AFP and the check can include background checks, that's what takes time. Thank you, yes, we are trying to remain patient until it is done 




allenlala said:


> Ok, It could take such a long time! good luck with that, and hopefully you can get it soon. The external security check means DIBP investigates your work experience, am I right?
> Thanks


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi guys,

I have heard it somewhere that immigration offices are planning to sort and clear up all the backlogged visa cases around 31 August 2015, so there is a high chance that a bulk-load of grants will be observed in the coming week. 

Is it really true or just a rumor ?


----------



## saz82

By the way Omar I spoke to my agent. We will provide additional travel details for where travelled after submission on form 1221 again.



omarsh said:


> Go to Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Search for form 1023 and you will find it


----------



## allenlala

saz82 said:


> No we did not go for employment verification. External security is done by ASIO and AFP and the check can include background checks, that's what takes time. Thank you, yes, we are trying to remain patient until it is done


Hi there, I am wondering that why they need to do external security checks?? is it by chance? Some people will be checked by chance or everyone will be checked? Thanks in advance!


----------



## omarsh

saz82 said:


> By the way Omar I spoke to my agent. We will provide additional travel details for where travelled after submission on form 1221 again.
> 
> 
> 
> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Search for form 1023 and you will find it
Click to expand...

Ok so you think its better i postpone this until i am requested to? In my case most likely after my intended trip in Sep


----------



## saz82

If you are not in a hurry and it is within your 60 days for submission, best to wait till you return.




omarsh said:


> Ok so you think its better i postpone this until i am requested to? In my case most likely after my intended trip in Sep


----------



## saz82

It's at the discretion of the officer(s) processing your application I think and mainly for high risk countries. Not everyone is subjected to external security checks.




allenlala said:


> Hi there, I am wondering that why they need to do external security checks?? is it by chance? Some people will be checked by chance or everyone will be checked? Thanks in advance!


----------



## omarsh

saz82 said:


> If you are not in a hurry and it is within your 60 days for submission, best to wait till you return.


No I'm not in a hurry, ill do it right after i come back and should be on day 41 or 42 for me.

Btw i have a Jordanian friend who got his visa in 2 months without having an extental check, do you think this is more related to nationality or extensive travel history and living in different places?


----------



## Kariznin

KeeDa said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/pdf-numerical
> 
> Fill the pdf form, print it out, have it signed by all adult applicants, scan it back and upload it into your immiAccount.


Hey thanks KeeDa & Omarsh

BTW.. It said, use pen and fill. 

So, I took printout and then filled in. 

Isn't it the right way or can it be done directly by filling in the pdf form? 
Asking as I find filling in pdf form quite easy task compared to writing in all details. This would be a lot difficult when filling in form 80 in writing.


----------



## omarsh

Hey Kariznin

A lot of people here just fill it electronically, print it, sign it and scan it, thats how I'm filling my form 80 anyways


----------



## KeeDa

Kariznin said:


> Hey thanks KeeDa & Omarsh
> 
> BTW.. It said, use pen and fill.
> 
> So, I took printout and then filled in.
> 
> Isn't it the right way or can it be done directly by filling in the pdf form?
> Asking as I find filling in pdf form quite easy task compared to writing in all details. This would be a lot difficult when filling in form 80 in writing.


That should also work. Those instructions on the form may not be updated. Normally we just print the single page with signature and merge it with the other computer-filled pages.


----------



## saz82

Not sure to be honest. There are syrian applicants who got it jn four months and other who waited ten months. I guess it's up to the officer.




omarsh said:


> No I'm not in a hurry, ill do it right after i come back and should be on day 41 or 42 for me.
> 
> Btw i have a Jordanian friend who got his visa in 2 months without having an extental check, do you think this is more related to nationality or extensive travel history and living in different places?


----------



## Zimmy09

Got an email from CO after I called.applied 17/06/15 189 subclass. UNCLASSIFIED Dear ---------, Your visa application for migration has recently been assessed. At this stage no further documents are required while checks are occurring. Please do not contact this office unless to advise of a change in circumstances. Please send all email enquiries to [email protected], emails to my personal email address will not be responded to. Your case will be revised on 15 September 15.

SAZ82 plz reply.is it a good sign or was it going for an verification.


----------



## saz82

Not sure. But it sounds like they are just telling you they are working on it. They wouldnt tell you a date if it was out for external checking i think.



Zimmy09 said:


> Got an email from CO after I called.applied 17/06/15 189 subclass. UNCLASSIFIED Dear ---------, Your visa application for migration has recently been assessed. At this stage no further documents are required while checks are occurring. Please do not contact this office unless to advise of a change in circumstances. Please send all email enquiries to [email protected], emails to my personal email address will not be responded to. Your case will be revised on 15 September 15.
> 
> SAZ82 plz reply.is it a good sign or was it going for an verification.


----------



## immi2Oz

*Adobe Reader DC allows signature*

Hi..For Form 80... is there any discussion regarding scanning just a signature from paper, then adding the signature using the latest Adobe Reader DC..

When i used the "Sign" option on Adobe Reader...i chose a bmp file of a scanned signature. Adobe Reader automatically removed the whitespace from the scanned signature and allowed me to apply the signature anywhere on the PDF. I applied it in the box and expanded it to an appropriate size. Then when you hit Save, it automatically changes all the form fields to read-only mode and saves the doc. 

Has anyone done this, uploaded the doc, and received any kind of objection from CO??


----------



## Zimmy09

Thank you saz82.


----------



## saz82

I think everyone just fills it, prints it, signs it and rescans it.



immi2Oz said:


> Hi..For Form 80... is there any discussion regarding scanning just a signature from paper, then adding the signature using the latest Adobe Reader DC..
> 
> When i used the "Sign" option on Adobe Reader...i chose a bmp file of a scanned signature. Adobe Reader automatically removed the whitespace from the scanned signature and allowed me to apply the signature anywhere on the PDF. I applied it in the box and expanded it to an appropriate size. Then when you hit Save, it automatically changes all the form fields to read-only mode and saves the doc.
> 
> Has anyone done this, uploaded the doc, and received any kind of objection from CO??


----------



## immi2Oz

saz82 said:


> I think everyone just fills it, prints it, signs it and rescans it.


i know..  i was going to do the same thing.. till i found this feature.. let's see what happens.. i'm done uploading.. if anyone else plans on trying this.. make sure to save a copy of the unsigned-and-still-editable version somewhere before signing and saving.. otherwise there's a lot of copy pasting to do...


----------



## saz82

If you find a way to save it with all the info, please let us know. I tried saving it after filling it so many times. Total failure.



immi2Oz said:


> i know..  i was going to do the same thing.. till i found this feature.. let's see what happens.. i'm done uploading.. if anyone else plans on trying this.. make sure to save a copy of the unsigned-and-still-editable version somewhere before signing and saving.. otherwise there's a lot of copy pasting to do...


----------



## immi2Oz

saz82 said:


> If you find a way to save it with all the info, please let us know. I tried saving it after filling it so many times. Total failure.


i had the same problem in the old adobe version..

get the latest version of adobe reader... save works perfectly... (one or two times, it makes you do a "save as" instead of just save, but it works anyway)

its called "adobe reader dc".. be careful while downloading.. it tries to download mcafee antivirus automatically.. u need to uncheck that..


----------



## omarsh

saz82 said:


> If you find a way to save it with all the info, please let us know. I tried saving it after filling it so many times. Total failure.


Use Foxit reader, it works just fine with me


----------



## Singh85

hi Mates,

I am looking for my education assessing authority in EA but i didn't find it anywhere.
I have done B.tech in Electronics and communication from Punjab technical university in year 2007 from college in Rajpura, Punjab.
If anybody has some info about my assessing authority .pls let me know 
OR
I have to make CRD report.


----------



## immi2Oz

Singh85 said:


> hi Mates,
> 
> I am looking for my education assessing authority in EA but i didn't find it anywhere.
> I have done B.tech in Electronics and communication from Punjab technical university in year 2007 from college in Rajpura, Punjab.
> If anybody has some info about my assessing authority .pls let me know
> OR
> I have to make CRD report.


what is ur profession?
see this list and find out:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL


----------



## Singh85

immi2Oz said:


> what is ur profession?
> see this list and find out:
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL


Thanks for support 
I am applying under 263312 Telecommunications Network Engineer
I am aware of this list and Engineers Austraila as well
but in Engineers Australia, where to check Universities and colleges in different accords??

Pls suggest.


----------



## Zimmy09

Contacted by CO.file will be reviewed on 15/09/15.
Still my application status says application recieved.
Does this mean,my file is not under processing stage.
Saz82 plz reply


----------



## saz82

Some members application status was application received until just before they received their grants. You may get a direct grant. Have some patience. 15 Sep is not that far away 




Zimmy09 said:


> Contacted by CO.file will be reviewed on 15/09/15.
> Still my application status says application recieved.
> Does this mean,my file is not under processing stage.
> Saz82 plz reply


----------



## scorpian_111

immi2Oz said:


> i know..  i was going to do the same thing.. till i found this feature.. let's see what happens.. i'm done uploading.. if anyone else plans on trying this.. make sure to save a copy of the unsigned-and-still-editable version somewhere before signing and saving.. otherwise there's a lot of copy pasting to do...


Hi

I am planning to submit my below documents to cpa Australia

1-ACCA Membership obtained since 2012 and optional paper are P5 and P6 
2- ACCA Affiliate since 2010 and OBU since 2010
3-Planning to submit for external auditor
4-Experience which is will submit is from second employer 2011 to present as an auditor

Please note that i did not attempt P7 Adavnce audit and assurance in option paper for acca. Will there be any problem?

Will i get positive assessment for qualification and skilled employement under external audit?

Please reply me soon


----------



## ZubairKhan

saz82 said:


> If you find a way to save it with all the info, please let us know. I tried saving it after filling it so many times. Total failure.


i saved the file to desktop, opened it, filled first two pages, saved it and upon reopening all filled in data was there :O

wondering why it is not working with you.....


----------



## Kariznin

omarsh said:


> Hey Kariznin
> 
> A lot of people here just fill it electronically, print it, sign it and scan it, thats how I'm filling my form 80 anyways





KeeDa said:


> That should also work. Those instructions on the form may not be updated. Normally we just print the single page with signature and merge it with the other computer-filled pages.


Thanks Omarsh/ KeeDa for pointer. 

This time I have uploaded by doing this manually, would definitely not be filling form 80 this way.


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi guys,

I have heard it somewhere that immigration offices are planning to sort and clear up all the backlogged visa cases around 31 August 2015, so there is a high chance that a bulk-load of grants will be observed in the coming week. 

Is it really true or just a rumor ?


----------



## Zimmy09

UNCLASSIFIED

Dear -------,

Your visa application for migration has recently been assessed.
At this stage no further documents are required while checks are occurring.
Please do not contact this office unless to advise of a change in circumstances. Please send all email enquiries to [email protected], emails to my personal email address will not be responded to.

This case will next be reviewed on 15 September 2015.

Did any one in this thread has got this kind of email.
My question:
1-If the checks are occurring why did CO mention that particular date.
2-what does the unclassified mean.
3-why did CO gave me 28days time.i called them on 17 August.


----------



## Faris_ksa

Zimmy09 said:


> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> Dear -------,
> 
> Your visa application for migration has recently been assessed.
> At this stage no further documents are required while checks are occurring.
> Please do not contact this office unless to advise of a change in circumstances. Please send all email enquiries to [email protected], emails to my personal email address will not be responded to.
> 
> This case will next be reviewed on 15 September 2015.
> 
> Did any one in this thread has got this kind of email.
> My question:
> 1-If the checks are occurring why did CO mention that particular date.
> 2-what does the unclassified mean.
> 3-why did CO gave me 28days time.i called them on 17 August.



Usually the give 28 days period for the applicant to upload any new required documents, then they will review your application again. In case they didn't ask for extra documents or requirements.Then it might be the CO was annoyed with calling him & decided to give you this period so that you don't call again. Hoping he can finish your case before that date .


----------



## aarvi08

ZubairKhan said:


> i saved the file to desktop, opened it, filled first two pages, saved it and upon reopening all filled in data was there :O wondering why it is not working with you.....


Hi Zubair,

Which city and country are you applying from ?

IELTS: 29/01/2015 IELTS Score: 7 7 8 8 EOI Points:65 EOI Submission Date:18/04/2015 Invited: 03/08/2015 PCC: 29/07/2915 Medicals: 08/08/2015


----------



## DeepakT

*query regarding any other names*

Hi Guys...Have a question regarding "Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names".My full name is <initials><Middlename><lastname>.In a few documents,my initials is not expanded and in another few,my middle name has been omitted.But in all relieving and service letters they have written my full name.Does it come under "known with other names" and need to mention it in form 1023 ?


----------



## Zimmy09

Faris_ksa said:


> Usually the give 28 days period for the applicant to upload any new required documents, then they will review your application again. In case they didn't ask for extra documents or requirements.Then it might be the CO was annoyed with calling him & decided to give you this period so that you don't call again. Hoping he can finish your case before that date .


Thank you.now seems some relaxed.
What kind of checks are occurring you guess.


----------



## Zimmy09

Got an email from CO that my case will be reviewed on 15/08/15,but the team and which state CO not mentioned.
Name:xxxx
Visa Processing Officer, General Skilled Migration Programme Delivery SA

Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division

Visa and Citizenship Services Group

Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## Singh85

hi mates

i have 2 yrs of gap in my entire work experience but from last 2 years I am working full time. 
My total years of Work exp is coming 5 yrs + but less than 8 yrs ( not counting my gap)

Does EA also ask about gap and deduct points.

Pls share

thanks


----------



## ZubairKhan

aarvi08 said:


> Hi Zubair,
> 
> Which city and country are you applying from ?
> 
> IELTS: 29/01/2015 IELTS Score: 7 7 8 8 EOI Points:65 EOI Submission Date:18/04/2015 Invited: 03/08/2015 PCC: 29/07/2915 Medicals: 08/08/2015


Hello aarvi
I'm applying from Lahore, Pakistan.....


----------



## Aussiedream2015

Hi, how do I contact the Adelaide team to know about the status of my visa application. I contacted +61874217163 but it just keeps repeating a recorded message and no ones picks up the phone.


----------



## jdesai

Has anyone received invitations from NSW for 190 after or waiting for 189 who have 65 points.


----------



## JavWa

so less grants happening in last few days.. or people are not updating the excel.........


----------



## freezingpoint

I can verify that they have started the July ones, as I just received my grant and I applied on July 6. Loaded all docs including form 80 and didn't claim work experience. My occupation code is 233311, if anyone is curious.


----------



## loki_rt

freezingpoint said:


> I can verify that they have started the July ones, as I just received my grant and I applied on July 6. Loaded all docs including form 80 and didn't claim work experience. My occupation code is 233311, if anyone is curious.


Can you please confirm me about form 80. I applied 190 visa on 15th july and uploaded all documents excluding form 80 and form 1221.I am worrying abt these forms.


----------



## freezingpoint

loki_rt said:


> Can you please confirm me about form 80. I applied 190 visa on 15th july and uploaded all documents excluding form 80 and form 1221.I am worrying abt these forms.


I only uploaded form 80 in case they asked for it. I did not go to any other country in the past 10 years as well. If you have time, you can upload it just to have peace of mind.


----------



## MM1108

*Document limits*

Friends,
Just want to check if we can upload upto 60 PDF for each applicant in one application?

Or its 60 PDF in total for a application?


----------



## cooldude555

MM1108 said:


> Friends,
> Just want to check if we can upload upto 60 PDF for each applicant in one application?
> 
> Or its 60 PDF in total for a application?


Its 60 files upto 5MB (each file) for each applicant.


----------



## Ranadeeran

freezingpoint said:


> I can verify that they have started the July ones, as I just received my grant and I applied on July 6. Loaded all docs including form 80 and didn't claim work experience. My occupation code is 233311, if anyone is curious.



I have lodged my 189 visa application on July 26 (front loaded all docs) under occupation code 263111. was just wondering should I do form 80 or not, but then saw your post.  Thanks a lot.

Best Regards,
Mahesh Ranadeeran


----------



## happieaussie2016

Its is total 60 for all applicants. 
I don't think it is per applicant.

Please check from DIBP website to confirm.



MM1108 said:


> Friends,
> Just want to check if we can upload upto 60 PDF for each applicant in one application?
> 
> Or its 60 PDF in total for a application?


----------



## cooldude555

suku1809 said:


> Its is total 60 for all applicants.
> I don't think it is per applicant.
> 
> Please check from DIBP website to confirm.


Please see attached.


----------



## cooldude555

Ranadeeran said:


> I have lodged my 189 visa application on July 26 (front loaded all docs) under occupation code 263111. was just wondering should I do form 80 or not, but then saw your post.  Thanks a lot.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Mahesh Ranadeeran


Form 80 is not mandatory. CO will request you if need be. However, many forum members are front loading this document to avoid potential delays in processing.


----------



## cooldude555

MM1108 said:


> Friends,
> Just want to check if we can upload upto 60 PDF for each applicant in one application?
> 
> Or its 60 PDF in total for a application?


Please see attached.


----------



## goodtimes

freezingpoint said:


> I can verify that they have started the July ones, as I just received my grant and I applied on July 6. Loaded all docs including form 80 and didn't claim work experience. My occupation code is 233311, if anyone is curious.


Congratulations! Could you please share your timeline? Thanks!


----------



## Rania.

freezingpoint said:


> I can verify that they have started the July ones, as I just received my grant and I applied on July 6. Loaded all docs including form 80 and didn't claim work experience. My occupation code is 233311, if anyone is curious.


Congrats and all the best  - I also applied on the 6th of July and front loaded everything. I hope I get that magical email soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ranadeeran

cooldude555 said:


> Form 80 is not mandatory. CO will request you if need be. However, many forum members are front loading this document to avoid potential delays in processing.


I am doing it for the exact same reason. I heard that the moment you do Medical/PCC your clock for IED starts ticking. So just trying to avoid any possible delay.

Best Regards,
Mahesh Ranadeeran


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I took my medical examination on 17th August (a week back).
And I asked the medical center today regarding if they've sent the reports or not, they confirmed that yes they have sent. 

When I pull out the Information letter from eMedical, I see the below status in the letter - 

501 Medical Examination - Required
502 Chest X-Ray Examination - Incomplete
707 HIV Test - Referred

What does this mean? 
Is this normal or what is it? Can anyone please help/explain me?

Thank you


----------



## cooldude555

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I took my medical examination on 17th August (a week back).
> And I asked the medical center today regarding if they've sent the reports or not, they confirmed that yes they have sent.
> 
> When I pull out the Information letter from eMedical, I see the below status in the letter -
> 
> 501 Medical Examination - Required
> 502 Chest X-Ray Examination - Incomplete
> 707 HIV Test - Referred
> 
> What does this mean?
> Is this normal or what is it? Can anyone please help/explain me?
> 
> Thank you


This looks weird for me.
Please log into your IMMI account and click on ''Get Health Details'' and check the status there. As you have undergone your medicals a week back and that the medical centre confirmed that they have sent the reports, checking the status of your medicals on your IMMI account would give you an accurate picture.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

cooldude555 said:


> This looks weird for me.
> Please log into your IMMI account and click on ''Get Health Details'' and check the status there. As you have undergone your medicals a week back and that the medical centre confirmed that they have sent the reports, checking the status of your medicals on your IMMI account would give you an accurate picture.


Thanks for replying.

This is what I see when I click on "Get health Details" within ImmiAccount.

*Health requirement – examinations in progress*
A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once they have submitted this person's case to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter.


----------



## cooldude555

gaurav.kushan said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> This is what I see when I click on "Get health Details" within ImmiAccount.
> 
> *Health requirement – examinations in progress*
> A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once they have submitted this person's case to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter.


OK. Your medicals has been referred to MOC (Medical Officer of the Commonwealth) for their opinion. Once they submit their report to DIBP, your IMMI account would be updated accordingly.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

cooldude555 said:


> OK. Your medicals has been referred to MOC (Medical Officer of the Commonwealth) for their opinion. Once they submit their report to DIBP, your IMMI account would be updated accordingly.


Thank you.
Is this a normal procedure which is followed for everyone? and MOC?  
And how long does it takes for this if you have any idea?  

Thanks again for your prompt replies.


----------



## goodtimes

gaurav.kushan said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> This is what I see when I click on "Get health Details" within ImmiAccount.
> 
> *Health requirement – examinations in progress*
> A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once they have submitted this person's case to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter.


Same thing happened with me. Just wait a couple of days more, you will get the updated status that medicals are finalized. No need to worry (unless you have major health issues). Cheers!


----------



## kingsss12

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All, I took my medical examination on 17th August (a week back). And I asked the medical center today regarding if they've sent the reports or not, they confirmed that yes they have sent. When I pull out the Information letter from eMedical, I see the below status in the letter - 501 Medical Examination - Required 502 Chest X-Ray Examination - Incomplete 707 HIV Test - Referred What does this mean? Is this normal or what is it? Can anyone please help/explain me? Thank you


Gaurav,

Just wait for a day, the status update is in progress. Your status should be updated by tomorrow. It happened the same for me and got updated the very next day.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Thank you goodtimes and ssingh both. 
I never had any medical issues in my life. Let's hope the status changes soon.


----------



## cooldude555

gaurav.kushan said:


> Thank you.
> Is this a normal procedure which is followed for everyone? and MOC?
> And how long does it takes for this if you have any idea?
> 
> Thanks again for your prompt replies.


This is not a matter of concern since I have seen few people going through this phase.
MOC would provide an opinion on your medicals to DIBP which would then reflect on your IMMI account.

I am not sure of the time it takes for this process to be completed. But this shouldnt take much time.

I would suggest you to keep a tab on your IMMI account because you never know when this would be updated online.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

cooldude555 said:


> This is not a matter of concern since I have seen few people going through this phase.
> MOC would provide an opinion on your medicals to DIBP which would then reflect on your IMMI account.
> 
> I am not sure of the time it takes for this process to be completed. But this shouldnt take much time.
> 
> I would suggest you to keep a tab on your IMMI account because you never know when this would be updated online.


yup, sure. Thanks for your help.  I'll keep an eye on the status.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hi,
Don't worry there is nothing wrong with you. 
this message just means that you have undergone a medical test from a panel clinic.
the clinic updates this information stating that the applicant has undergone a medical exam from their center.
In the meantime the doctor who examined you prepares your documents and in a day or two uploads your results on the IMMI site and to the DIBP.
this does not mean that your medicals are referred to some other center.

this is just like stage 4a of the ACS process. So don't worry. 

when the tests are referred to some clinic it will clearly mention something like referred to BUPA center or something for further checks.




gaurav.kushan said:


> yup, sure. Thanks for your help.  I'll keep an eye on the status.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

suku1809 said:


> Hi,
> Don't worry there is nothing wrong with you.
> this message just means that you have undergone a medical test from a panel clinic.
> the clinic updates this information stating that the applicant has undergone a medical exam from their center.
> In the meantime the doctor who examined you prepares your documents and in a day or two uploads your results on the IMMI site and to the DIBP.
> this does not mean that your medicals are referred to some other center.
> 
> this is just like stage 4a of the ACS process. So don't worry.
> 
> when the tests are referred to some clinic it will clearly mention something like referred to BUPA center or something for further checks.


Thank you Suku.


----------



## sra

Hi! What is the contact no. for GSM Adelaide? +61 7 3136 7000 or +61 8 7421 7163 ? 

Thanks!


----------



## Singh85

Does IELTS is compulsory for Engineers Australia or Pearson (PTE) will work?


----------



## vchandwani

Both are good to go.




Singh85 said:


> Does IELTS is compulsory for Engineers Australia or Pearson (PTE) will work?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Singh85 said:


> Does IELTS is compulsory for Engineers Australia or Pearson (PTE) will work?


Any of these is fine.


----------



## Singh85

vchandwani said:


> Both are good to go.


Thanks vchandwani and Gaurav but i didnt see PTE in Engineers Australia booklet anywhere.
THis is snapshot of *Item 2 of Sectoin A.
*

2. English Language Requirements
All applicants applying to have their skills assessed by Engineers Australia are required to provide evidence of their English language competency.
Applicants are required to provide IELTS test results with a minimum score of 6.0 in each of the four modules of speaking, listening, reading and writing. Engineers Australia accepts both the General and Academic versions of the test.
The following applicants may be exempt from the requirement to provide an IELTS assessment result:
􏰀 Applicants who are native English speakers;
􏰀 Applicants who have completed an Australian undergraduate engineering qualification or a 2 year Masters degree or PhD program at an Australian university. Documentary evidence of successful completion of the Australian qualification is required for exemption on this basis.
Please note that the above IELTS exemptions are determined on a case by case basis and Engineers Australia reserves the right to request an IELTS assessment result at any stage of the assessment.

Pls confirm:confused2:


----------



## spark92

What should one do if the current job gets changed after visa has been lodged?


----------



## Singh85

spark92 said:


> What should one do if the current job gets changed after visa has been lodged?


Informing them by mail before they start doing BGC .....


----------



## vchandwani

Engineer Australia is assessment body, English score is required after that , when you apply for invite and both (PTE and IELTS) are accepted while applying for invite



Singh85 said:


> Thanks vchandwani and Gaurav but i didnt see PTE in Engineers Australia booklet anywhere.
> THis is snapshot of *Item 2 of Sectoin A.
> *
> 
> 2. English Language Requirements
> All applicants applying to have their skills assessed by Engineers Australia are required to provide evidence of their English language competency.
> Applicants are required to provide IELTS test results with a minimum score of 6.0 in each of the four modules of speaking, listening, reading and writing. Engineers Australia accepts both the General and Academic versions of the test.
> The following applicants may be exempt from the requirement to provide an IELTS assessment result:
> 􏰀 Applicants who are native English speakers;
> 􏰀 Applicants who have completed an Australian undergraduate engineering qualification or a 2 year Masters degree or PhD program at an Australian university. Documentary evidence of successful completion of the Australian qualification is required for exemption on this basis.
> Please note that the above IELTS exemptions are determined on a case by case basis and Engineers Australia reserves the right to request an IELTS assessment result at any stage of the assessment.
> 
> Pls confirm:confused2:


----------



## KeeDa

spark92 said:


> What should one do if the current job gets changed after visa has been lodged?


Nothing because all evidence asked from you is only until the date of your invitation.


----------



## Singh85

vchandwani said:


> Engineer Australia is assessment body, English score is required after that , when you apply for invite and both (PTE and IELTS) are accepted while applying for invite


I have a doubt sir as with CDR they are asking to attach TRF of IELTS.


----------



## srisydney

Singh85 said:


> I have a doubt sir as with CDR they are asking to attach TRF of IELTS.


Hi

For EA only IELTS is accepted.
You need IELTS score while making the application.
You need 6 above in each band.
Both general and academic are accepted.

You can check out the FAQ section last question
https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/FAQ/2217
Will you accept the TOEFL, or the Pearsons Test of English (PTE) in lieu of the IELTS

No. For the Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers Australia, you will need to submit an IELTS test result form with a score of 6 in each of the 4 modules. Alternative English Tests will not be accepted.

And the same is outlined in the MSA booklet


----------



## Singh85

srisydney said:


> Hi
> 
> For EA only IELTS is accepted.
> You need IELTS score while making the application.
> You need 6 above in each band.
> Both general and academic are accepted.
> 
> You can check out the FAQ section last question
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/FAQ/2217
> Will you accept the TOEFL, or the Pearsons Test of English (PTE) in lieu of the IELTS
> 
> No. For the Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers Australia, you will need to submit an IELTS test result form with a score of 6 in each of the 4 modules. Alternative English Tests will not be accepted.
> 
> And the same is outlined in the MSA booklet


Thanks for prompt reply


----------



## Rania.

*I need your opinion and advice*

Dear Seniors,

I just got an email from "Skilled Support" requesting additional information for my husband form 80 (I am the main applicant). Informations are email addresses of friends and relatives we mentioned that we know in australia and their dates of citizenship, specific addresses and unemployment gaps detailed he had in the form 80. my questions are:

1- Since all informations are simple and can be provided today, is it okay if i simply prepare any document (instead of a new form 80) and list the questions and provide answers to it? Should these information be printed, signed, scanned and emailed back? or simply providing it in a document or email is sufficient?

2- Even though the email is a CO look a like email with 28 days period mentioned, but i got the impression that it is a team other than CO team as the email mentioned : "If you have been allocated a CO, please continue to communicate directly with them regarding your application". The email i have to reply back to is [email protected] and the person in the signature designation is skilled support officer. Is this another team for external security check??? or a team that supports CO to finish the application as fast as possible???

I appreciate if you can advise.

Regards,
Rania


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Rania. said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I just got an email from "Skilled Support" requesting additional information for my husband form 80 (I am the main applicant). Informations are email addresses of friends and relatives we mentioned that we know in australia and their dates of citizenship, specific addresses and unemployment gaps detailed he had in the form 80. my questions are:
> 
> 1- Since all informations are simple and can be provided today, is it okay if i simply prepare any document (instead of a new form 80) and list the questions and provide answers to it? Should these information be printed, signed, scanned and emailed back? or simply providing it in a document or email is sufficient?
> 
> 2- Even though the email is a CO look a like email with 28 days period mentioned, but i got the impression that it is a team other than CO team as the email mentioned : "If you have been allocated a CO, please continue to communicate directly with them regarding your application". The email i have to reply back to is [email protected] and the person in the signature designation is skilled support officer. Is this another team for external security check??? or a team that supports CO to finish the application as fast as possible???
> 
> I appreciate if you can advise.
> 
> Regards,
> Rania


If I was you, I would send them all the information in an email, however, I'd also attach the updated form 80 with all the information.
Because, just in case they need to forward your form 80 information to any other department as well, they can send the updated form 80 instead of old form 80 with the email attachment and all.


----------



## jelli-kallu

Rania. said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I just got an email from "Skilled Support" requesting additional information for my husband form 80 (I am the main applicant). Informations are email addresses of friends and relatives we mentioned that we know in australia and their dates of citizenship, specific addresses and unemployment gaps detailed he had in the form 80. my questions are:
> 
> 1- Since all informations are simple and can be provided today, is it okay if i simply prepare any document (instead of a new form 80) and list the questions and provide answers to it? Should these information be printed, signed, scanned and emailed back? or simply providing it in a document or email is sufficient?
> 
> 2- Even though the email is a CO look a like email with 28 days period mentioned, but i got the impression that it is a team other than CO team as the email mentioned : "If you have been allocated a CO, please continue to communicate directly with them regarding your application". The email i have to reply back to is [email protected] and the person in the signature designation is skilled support officer. Is this another team for external security check??? or a team that supports CO to finish the application as fast as possible???
> 
> I appreciate if you can advise.
> 
> Regards,
> Rania


I have a question here - Why is the CO asking for citizenship details, unemployment details of your friends and relatives, residing in Australia?


----------



## Victor_Aus

Hi All,

Need your help with ACS Assessment fee. when does ACS charges additional fee of $50 for each episode if total no of episode exceeds 8

Seniors Please help it's urgent

Thanks & Regards
Victor


----------



## omarsh

Rania. said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I just got an email from "Skilled Support" requesting additional information for my husband form 80 (I am the main applicant). Informations are email addresses of friends and relatives we mentioned that we know in australia and their dates of citizenship, specific addresses and unemployment gaps detailed he had in the form 80. my questions are:
> 
> 1- Since all informations are simple and can be provided today, is it okay if i simply prepare any document (instead of a new form 80) and list the questions and provide answers to it? Should these information be printed, signed, scanned and emailed back? or simply providing it in a document or email is sufficient?
> 
> 2- Even though the email is a CO look a like email with 28 days period mentioned, but i got the impression that it is a team other than CO team as the email mentioned : "If you have been allocated a CO, please continue to communicate directly with them regarding your application". The email i have to reply back to is [email protected] and the person in the signature designation is skilled support officer. Is this another team for external security check??? or a team that supports CO to finish the application as fast as possible???
> 
> I appreciate if you can advise.
> 
> Regards,
> Rania


Hi Rania,

I take it you have alrady provided the unemployment gaps in your husband form 80, did you just mention unemployed and period etc or you also put how he was funded during that time and residence details etc?


Omar


----------



## Rania.

jelli-kallu said:


> I have a question here - Why is the CO asking for citizenship details, unemployment details of your friends and relatives, residing in Australia?


They are asking for citizenship details for our relatives in Australia and unemployment Gap for my husband as we missed adding it in form 80.


----------



## Rania.

omarsh said:


> Hi Rania,
> 
> I take it you have alrady provided the unemployment gaps in your husband form 80, did you just mention unemployed and period etc or you also put how he was funded during that time and residence details etc?
> 
> 
> Omar


Hi Omar- No unfortunately we combined all the unemployment details in the form and these gaps in 1 line (to manage form space) and we mentioned that funds used were savings.

I guess we need now to split them and provide more details.


----------



## omarsh

Rania. said:


> They are asking for citizenship details for our relatives in Australia and unemployment Gap for my husband as we missed adding it in form 80.


Ok I see, this is a standard request.

Shouldn't be an issue as long as you provide the requested information.


----------



## AusWorld

I hot my application lodged from immi lawyer but while tracking my email through applicaion check...it is giving me an error the applicant details doesnt match to TRN no.
Is that an issue?? I asked my lawyer but she said it is ok!!


----------



## omarsh

Make it easy for you, use a word attachment in similar format, only you can use the same line without restrictions.

I ended up with 2 full additional details pages, to make it easier for myself and the CO, put everything.


----------



## civil

An applicant from 7th july got grant yesterday. Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## saz82

Yeah i was asked for citizenship details of Australian family members mentioned on the form as well, also the gaps in employment and education and how we supported ourselves during that time. Standard. Don't worry. We filled the gaps on an additional details form that they provided. Did they send you that?



Rania. said:


> They are asking for citizenship details for our relatives in Australia and unemployment Gap for my husband as we missed adding it in form 80.


----------



## sudeepdai

civil said:


> An applicant from 7th july got grant yesterday. Keeping fingers crossed


Best of luck brother.


----------



## andy_cool

*CO Contact*

All,
I applied for VISA on 29th Jun 2015 with 65 Points for 261111 and claiming 10 points for Employment. Today ( 25th Aug) i received an email from with the following note

_Dear XXXXXXX,

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa has been allocated for processing

This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated and an
initial assessment has taken place. Please note that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. 

This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet checks that are undertaken by us and other agencies. This is a routine procedure and it is mandatory for the department to receive a response before we can proceed
further.

At this stage no further information or documents is required however you will be contacted about any additional information if required.

Yours sincerely
XXXXXXXX

GSM Visa Processing Officer
GSM Adelaide
Department of Immigration and Border Protection_

I am wondering what this implies,, 
whether this is out for internal verification or external verification ( via AFP)

Kindly advise if any of you had similar emails sent over


Regards

Andy


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone

Below is the ACS assessment for my bachelor degree
"*Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXXXX University completed May 2009 has been assessed
as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.*"

I just want to confirm the below points.
1. Am I right to claim 15 points for my bachelor degree based on the above assessment?
2. I am planning to provide ACS letter , degree certificate and college transcript. Is this enough to satisfy DIBP's educational requirement?

Thanks


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Victor_Aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your help with ACS Assessment fee. when does ACS charges additional fee of $50 for each episode if total no of episode exceeds 8
> 
> Seniors Please help it's urgent
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Victor


All skills assessment fees will include a total of 8 assessment episodes per application. An assessment episode can be either qualification or employment documentation.
A $50 fee will apply for each additional qualification or employment episodes that exceeds a maximum of 8 assessment episodes per application


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

andy_cool said:


> All,
> I applied for VISA on 29th Jun 2015 with 65 Points for 261111 and claiming 10 points for Employment. Today ( 25th Aug) i received an email from with the following note
> 
> _Dear XXXXXXX,
> 
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa has been allocated for processing
> 
> This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated and an
> initial assessment has taken place. Please note that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation.
> 
> This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet checks that are undertaken by us and other agencies. This is a routine procedure and it is mandatory for the department to receive a response before we can proceed
> further.
> 
> At this stage no further information or documents is required however you will be contacted about any additional information if required.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> XXXXXXXX
> 
> GSM Visa Processing Officer
> GSM Adelaide
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection_
> 
> I am wondering what this implies,,
> whether this is out for internal verification or external verification ( via AFP)
> 
> Kindly advise if any of you had similar emails sent over
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Andy



As mentioned in this mail that initial assessment has taken place so It seems your mandatory initial assessment has been completed which means your submitted documents have been checked and now they have forwarded your application for internal verification which includes employment verification


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Below is the ACS assessment for my bachelor degree
> "*Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXXXX University completed May 2009 has been assessed
> as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.*"
> 
> I just want to confirm the below points.
> 1. Am I right to claim 15 points for my bachelor degree based on the above assessment?
> 2. I am planning to provide ACS letter , degree certificate and college transcript. Is this enough to satisfy DIBP's educational requirement?
> 
> Thanks


1.Yes you can claim 15 points for education
2.Submit ACS letter and all your education certificates (10th to degree) with marksheets


----------



## armanvp

Hi Everyone,

After more than a year of working through different challenges for applying a visa, we have finally got a grant today 9am HKT for me, my wife and my daughter. This forum has been a goldmine for us in providing critical information for us to move a step closer to receiving a grant. Not only you can find general information on how to go about your concerns, you will also receive advice from the members which are unique to your case.

And with that I would like to give special thanks to @KeeDa and @Jeeten#80 for providing information that gave peace of mind to the decisions I made during our application.

For those who haven't received their grants or in the process of applying, just hang in there, you will be taken good care if you ask appropriately on this forum.

And for my final time line here it is:

24 May 2015 - Visa Application
14 July 2015 - First CO Contact (Requested Form 80 and HK PCC)
03 Aug 2015 - Uploaded Form 80 and PH PCC
05 Aug 2015 - HK Police sent HK PCC to CO
24 Aug 2015 - Called DIBP at 12:30pm HKT at 00 61 7 31367000 but CO gave standard response to just wait
25 Aug 2015 - Called DIBP again at 8:07am HKT using the same no. and finally ask my details
25 Aug 2015 - Received grant notification emails for the three of us after an hour of calling

Again, thank you for all the help!

Regards,
avp


----------



## civil

sudeepdai said:


> Best of luck brother.


Thanks. You too


----------



## abdulkalam1976

*VAC2 payment*

Hi All,


I received VAC2 receipt on 19th August for my spouse English language and already paid on the same day.

I can't see the correspondence and payment receipt in IMMI account. I notice in my credit card it's showing payment made to "DIAC POST , AUD"

Please share your experience on this.


Thanks & Regards


----------



## Rania.

saz82 said:


> Yeah i was asked for citizenship details of Australian family members mentioned on the form as well, also the gaps in employment and education and how we supported ourselves during that time. Standard. Don't worry. We filled the gaps on an additional details form that they provided. Did they send you that?


No they didn't send a form, I made my own form.

Is the email address you got for these information the same? [email protected]??? or CO email address?

Regards,
Rania


----------



## gaurav.kushan

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Below is the ACS assessment for my bachelor degree
> "*Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXXXX University completed May 2009 has been assessed
> as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.*"
> 
> I just want to confirm the below points.
> 1. Am I right to claim 15 points for my bachelor degree based on the above assessment?
> 2. I am planning to provide ACS letter , degree certificate and college transcript. Is this enough to satisfy DIBP's educational requirement?
> 
> Thanks


1. Yes you can claim 15 points for your bachelors.
2. Yes you can provide all these documents, make sure they're certified copies having true copy stamp on them.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I have a cousin in Melbourne who's an Australian citizen and while filling the form 80 I see that there's a question where it asks if we have any relative/sibling etc in Australia.
Was just wondering if giving his details would be beneficial or what's the purpose of this question?

Thanks


----------



## bisaha

What does it mean?

 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
 Accountants
Software and Applications Programmers.

The points score and the visa date of effect cut-off for the above occupations in the 3 August 2015 invitation round is as follows. Below points score and visa date of effect is for Skilled Independent (subclass 189).

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 3 August 2015 invitation roun​d 

Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect

2211 Accountants 65 2 July 2015 6:32am

2611 ICT Business 65 23 June 2015 12:30pm

2613 Programmers 60 2 April 2015 4:13pm


----------



## gaurav.kushan

bisaha said:


> What does it mean?
> 
> ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> Accountants
> Software and Applications Programmers.
> 
> The points score and the visa date of effect cut-off for the above occupations in the 3 August 2015 invitation round is as follows. Below points score and visa date of effect is for Skilled Independent (subclass 189).
> 
> Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 3 August 2015 invitation roun​d
> 
> Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
> 
> 2211 Accountants 65 2 July 2015 6:32am
> 
> 2611 ICT Business 65 23 June 2015 12:30pm
> 
> 2613 Programmers 60 2 April 2015 4:13pm



It means - 

2211 Accountants 65 2 July 2015 6:32am
* Accountants who submitted their EOI's on or before 2 July 2015 6:32 with 65 points have received the invites. 

2611 ICT Business 65 23 June 2015 12:30pm
* * ICT BSAs who submitted their EOI's on or before 23 June 2015 12:30pm with 65 points have received the invites. 

2613 Programmers 60 2 April 2015 4:13pm
* * Programmers who submitted their EOI's on or before 2 April 2015 4:13pm with 60 points have received the invites.


----------



## JavWa

armanvp said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> After more than a year of working through different challenges for applying a visa, we have finally got a grant today 9am HKT for me, my wife and my daughter. This forum has been a goldmine for us in providing critical information for us to move a step closer to receiving a grant. Not only you can find general information on how to go about your concerns, you will also receive advice from the members which are unique to your case.
> 
> And with that I would like to give special thanks to @KeeDa and @Jeeten#80 for providing information that gave peace of mind to the decisions I made during our application.
> 
> For those who haven't received their grants or in the process of applying, just hang in there, you will be taken good care if you ask appropriately on this forum.
> 
> And for my final time line here it is:
> 
> 24 May 2015 - Visa Application
> 14 July 2015 - First CO Contact (Requested Form 80 and HK PCC)
> 03 Aug 2015 - Uploaded Form 80 and PH PCC
> 05 Aug 2015 - HK Police sent HK PCC to CO
> 24 Aug 2015 - Called DIBP at 12:30pm HKT at 00 61 7 31367000 but CO gave standard response to just wait
> 25 Aug 2015 - Called DIBP again at 8:07am HKT using the same no. and finally ask my details
> 25 Aug 2015 - Received grant notification emails for the three of us after an hour of calling
> 
> Again, thank you for all the help!
> 
> Regards,
> avp


Congrats.. very happy for you. Which number did you call. everytime I call it tells that this number is busy.. 
Can you please share the number which you called.. thanks in advance and congrats again.


----------



## armanvp

JavWa said:


> Congrats.. very happy for you. Which number did you call. everytime I call it tells that this number is busy..
> Can you please share the number which you called.. thanks in advance and congrats again.


Thanks JavWa. Yes you're right, calling this number 00 61 7 31367000 can be really tiresome as the line is always busy. You'll get a 40 secs recorded message and then greeted by "That number is busy..". I think the key is to call at exactly the right moment, that moment is during the first 10 minutes in the morning or after their break I guess. In Hong Kong time its 8:00 to 8:10am in the morning or 12:30 to 12:40pm in the afternoon.

Both times I've called and got to connect within 10 tries. As I am calling outside Australia, I need to be quick in re-dialing. Calling from an IDD card may not work as you have to key in a lot of information so I used Skype Out and I can re-dial as soon as I got a busy tone. It's quite cheap too, you can also opt to buy their unlimited call time to Australia at around $4.90 USD if you really want to try calling the whole month without worrying the call minutes being consumed by the recorded message.

I also tried calling the other number 00 61 8 74217163 but a recorded message will just say to call the number that everyone uses (00 61 7 31367000).

Hope this tip could help!


----------



## omarsh

saz82 said:


> Yeah i was asked for citizenship details of Australian family members mentioned on the form as well, also the gaps in employment and education and how we supported ourselves during that time. Standard. Don't worry. We filled the gaps on an additional details form that they provided. Did they send you that?


I'm providing the periods of unemployment, reason (for example break after study) an dhow i was funded and where i was staying as information.

Is this enough?

Thanks


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I have a cousin in Melbourne who's an Australian citizen and while filling the form 80 I see that there's a question where it asks if we have any relative/sibling etc in Australia.
Was just wondering if giving his details would be beneficial or what's the purpose of this question?

Thanks


----------



## omarsh

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a cousin in Melbourne who's an Australian citizen and while filling the form 80 I see that there's a question where it asks if we have any relative/sibling etc in Australia.
> Was just wondering if giving his details would be beneficial or what's the purpose of this question?
> 
> Thanks


You must provide all information requested regardless if you think its beneficial or not.


----------



## cooldude555

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a cousin in Melbourne who's an Australian citizen and while filling the form 80 I see that there's a question where it asks if we have any relative/sibling etc in Australia.
> Was just wondering if giving his details would be beneficial or what's the purpose of this question?
> 
> Thanks


Gaurav,

Providing these details is neither beneficial nor harmful. However this might just delay your processing by a day or two. Basically, when you provide your relatives details, a verification call would be made to the people listed on the application. Am not sure as to what they might be questioned on. And in some instances they might not be called at all.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

cooldude555 said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> Providing these details is neither beneficial nor harmful. However this might just delay your processing by a day or two. Basically, when you provide your relatives details, a verification call would be made to the people listed on the application. Am not sure as to what they might be questioned on. And in some instances they might not be called at all.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Aah thank you for the information. Surely this helps.


----------



## JavWa

JavWa said:


> Congrats.. very happy for you. Which number did you call. everytime I call it tells that this number is busy..
> Can you please share the number which you called.. thanks in advance and congrats again.





armanvp said:


> Thanks JavWa. Yes you're right, calling this number 00 61 7 31367000 can be really tiresome as the line is always busy. You'll get a 40 secs recorded message and then greeted by "That number is busy..". I think the key is to call at exactly the right moment, that moment is during the first 10 minutes in the morning or after their break I guess. In Hong Kong time its 8:00 to 8:10am in the morning or 12:30 to 12:40pm in the afternoon.
> 
> Both times I've called and got to connect within 10 tries. As I am calling outside Australia, I need to be quick in re-dialing. Calling from an IDD card may not work as you have to key in a lot of information so I used Skype Out and I can re-dial as soon as I got a busy tone. It's quite cheap too, you can also opt to buy their unlimited call time to Australia at around $4.90 USD if you really want to try calling the whole month without worrying the call minutes being consumed by the recorded message.
> 
> I also tried calling the other number 00 61 8 74217163 but a recorded message will just say to call the number that everyone uses (00 61 7 31367000).
> 
> Hope this tip could help!


Thanks for your tips


----------



## saz82

Hi Rania,

No because we applied in March, before the launch of the new website/emails. Ours was sent by Team 13. 




Rania. said:


> No they didn't send a form, I made my own form.
> 
> Is the email address you got for these information the same? [email protected]??? or CO email address?
> 
> Regards,
> Rania


----------



## saz82

Yes this is what we did too. Let me see if i have the template they sent us. I'll attach it if I find it.



omarsh said:


> I'm providing the periods of unemployment, reason (for example break after study) an dhow i was funded and where i was staying as information.
> 
> Is this enough?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## saz82

Rania / Omar,

This is the additional details form they sent us (employment).


----------



## sumit1286

Can someone please tell me what is best way to convery INR to AUD. I need to pay visa fees of 5600 Aud. Can you please guide me to thread where its discusses.

Thanks in advance.

Sumit


----------



## goodtimes

Get ICICI Travel Card. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...visa-fees-payment-debit-card.html#post1377273


----------



## gaurav.kushan

sumit1286 said:


> Can someone please tell me what is best way to convery INR to AUD. I need to pay visa fees of 5600 Aud. Can you please guide me to thread where its discusses.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sumit


Get a travel card.


----------



## omarsh

saz82 said:


> Rania / Omar,
> 
> This is the additional details form they sent us (employment).


Thanks for sharing


----------



## bharathyku

Hi All
Is form 1221 a mandatory form to be filled ?


----------



## AusWorld

HI Everyone

I have lodged 189 this August via a MRA Agent's and was lodged by them via their Immi Account. 
I am not able to check the progess of my application as I am getting an error as
* 'The applicant details entered do not match this TRN. This information must be what was entered for the main applicant. Please check, and try again'*
Is there a reason for it? What can I do regarding it?


----------



## AusWorld

gaurav.kushan said:


> Get a travel card.


Are you able to Track progress of your Application using Application Status Check?


----------



## Gaut

bharathyku said:


> Hi All
> Is form 1221 a mandatory form to be filled ?


Hi,

This form is not mandatory, it needs to be submitted only in case the CO request for it. However some applicants in order to speeden up the VISA processing voluntarily upload the form before the CO asks. Choice is yours, but its not madatory!!

Regards, Ga.


----------



## Gaut

AusWorld said:


> HI Everyone
> 
> I have lodged 189 this August via a MRA Agent's and was lodged by them via their Immi Account.
> I am not able to check the progess of my application as I am getting an error as
> * 'The applicant details entered do not match this TRN. This information must be what was entered for the main applicant. Please check, and try again'*
> Is there a reason for it? What can I do regarding it?


Are you sure that the TRN number provided by the agent is the correct one? Or ask for the agent for the invitation letter, the TRN number there will be correct.


----------



## Gaut

AusWorld said:


> Are you able to Track progress of your Application using Application Status Check?


It mentions whether application is received or under processing etc. So you can check the status.


----------



## AusWorld

The Lawyers have given the Application Confirmation and does have the same TRN no. 

So I am not sure, what is the issue?


----------



## saz82

It could be that you are checking with the details of the secondary applicant. If you are, use the details of the main applicant.




AusWorld said:


> The Lawyers have given the Application Confirmation and does have the same TRN no.
> 
> So I am not sure, what is the issue?


----------



## Gaut

AusWorld said:


> The Lawyers have given the Application Confirmation and does have the same TRN no.
> 
> So I am not sure, what is the issue?


Rather strange situation. Why not write to department of immigration and explain your concern. Maybe they can help.


----------



## arun32

Subscribing


----------



## abdulkalam1976

*VAC2 Payment*

Hi All,


I received VAC2 receipt on 19th August for my spouse English language and already paid on the same day.

I can't see the correspondence and payment receipt in IMMI account. I notice in my credit card it's showing payment made to "DIAC POST , AUD"

Please share your experience on this.



Thanks & Regards


----------



## arun32

subscribig


----------



## arun32

JK684 said:


> the e-mail ID specific to Adelaide team, not the generic one.


Hi Experts, 

Am new to this forum, I have seen in the signature of the people , IED- Initial Entry Date, does it mean , we could enter australia only after that date or we can enter after the visa grant date itself


----------



## vchandwani

Hi Arun,

IED refers to the date before which you must enter Australia. You can eneter Australia at any date after your Grant, however you must enter before IED, to fulfill initial entry criteria 





arun32 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Am new to this forum, I have seen in the signature of the people , IED- Initial Entry Date, does it mean , we could enter australia only after that date or we can enter after the visa grant date itself


----------



## arun32

vchandwani said:


> Hi Arun,
> 
> IED refers to the date before which you must enter Australia. You can eneter Australia at any date after your Grant, however you must enter before IED, to fulfill initial entry criteria


Hi Varun,

Thanks a lot , that have cleared my future worries


----------



## JavWa

Finally, I got through the call. A very polite lady over the call told me to check mail for next 30 minutes and she will update me the status.

The mail came as: 'Your application continues to be processed and I will notify you of an outcome at the earliest opportunity'

Anyone has any idea how much time will it take from here. 

Also one thing. Earlier CO was assigned from Adelaide now the mail has come from CO from Brisbane.


----------



## smashingbeast

Had applied for 190 on May 23. After CO requested police check and medical, I submitted those on July 16. Still haven't heard anything after that. 

I want to contact the CO with a hope that a decision would be made faster but my agent isn't cooperating. I don't have any information to contact my CO.
Anybody in a similar situation or have been waiting for a bit longer after being contacted by CO ?


----------



## aks.amitsahu

saz82 said:


> It could be that you are checking with the details of the secondary applicant. If you are, use the details of the main applicant.


Hello Guys ,

My grant is still pending , visa lodged on 29 May , with all documents front loaded on 7 June . I called the GSM number twice to enquire , but the only response I got was, they have received all the documents & nothing else to be submitted . They are doing the background verification & that would take time . It's been 15 days since I called but status is still the same . Anyone else in the same situation . 

Cheers
Amit


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

Me too in same state.
its been almost 3 months since I applied but every time I call they say its under scrutiny. My employers havent received any calls as yet for verification.

Wonder what is hapeening


----------



## samzam

Subscribed


----------



## jasdeep

I am in Australia got a job.Thanks to you all.

Now i want to apply for my wife and daughter.

Details--

I have added my wife at the time of application.Her PCC and Medicals done at that time and are valid now.
After some days my baby born and didnt add her to the file.

Now i would like to apply for both my daughter and wife.

I am on 189 in Brisbane.

Please help..

What are the docs required.


----------



## kamy58

Hi All,

Is there a time limit I have to stay in Australia if I enter Australia before my Initial Entry Date and go to US from there if I get the job in US. Do I have to stay a minimum number of time during my PR validity so that my PR remain valid?


----------



## jasdeep

Just enter and have your passport stamped from immigration at airport then after that go where ever you want to..




kamy58 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there a time limit I have to stay in Australia if I enter Australia before my Initial Entry Date and go to US from there if I get the job in US. Do I have to stay a minimum number of time during my PR validity so that my PR remain valid?


----------



## JavWa

jasdeep said:


> Just enter and have your passport stamped from immigration at airport then after that go where ever you want to..


Hi, 
Is there any time period that we have to stay there in your first visit. or just get the stamping done, and you can return..


----------



## KeeDa

JavWa said:


> Hi,
> Is there any time period that we have to stay there in your first visit. or just get the stamping done, and you can return..


No such requirement. Have to get passports stamped on arrival and can return on the very next available flight.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Suku and SSingh, thank you both.
I see my medical status has been updated in immiaccount.

"*Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required*
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

Thank you both again for the help and information provided !!




suku1809 said:


> Hi,
> Don't worry there is nothing wrong with you.
> this message just means that you have undergone a medical test from a panel clinic.
> the clinic updates this information stating that the applicant has undergone a medical exam from their center.
> In the meantime the doctor who examined you prepares your documents and in a day or two uploads your results on the IMMI site and to the DIBP.
> this does not mean that your medicals are referred to some other center.
> 
> this is just like stage 4a of the ACS process. So don't worry.
> 
> when the tests are referred to some clinic it will clearly mention something like referred to BUPA center or something for further checks.





ssingh18 said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> Just wait for a day, the status update is in progress. Your status should be updated by tomorrow. It happened the same for me and got updated the very next day.


----------



## rbeniwal

Can any body help me out about career episode writing? . I have 8 years of experience. Should I use college project for episodes or professional experience? . Which would be better?


----------



## kingsss12

Good to know that Gaurav!!!


----------



## tauseef

*Application Status*

Dear All,

It's being almost 3 months now and I haven't got a CO assigned to my case and my application status is still showing "application received". Out of curiosity, I called the DIBP again this morning and she told me that my application status is same as was on 6th August (I called them on 6th August too). And that status says "we have received all your docs and nothing is required from your end, you application is under routine checks and they cannot tell me the time frame of this outcome". Hearing of routine checks I asked her, are they "Internal" or "External", she told me that these are neither internal nor external rather mandatory checks which every application has to go through.

Guys, I have been waiting for 3 months now, and this waiting kills, especially when one observes the application status still showing "application received".

I cannot call them again, as they told me not to do so and they will update me over email.

I know, I have to wait as there is nothing I can do to catalyst the process, I just wanted to know if other members have also gone through the same scenario as what I am facing at the moment?


----------



## MM1108

What all checkups physician will do in medicals (in India)?

Will he check blood pressure also?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

MM1108 said:


> What all checkups physician will do in medicals (in India)?
> 
> Will he check blood pressure also?


Yes blood pressure will be checked.
Other than that - 
Height
Weight
Heart rate
breathing
HIV Test
Chest Xray


----------



## kamy58

gaurav.kushan said:


> Yes blood pressure will be checked.
> Other than that -
> Height
> Weight
> Heart rate
> breathing
> HIV Test
> Chest Xray


Do we have to get the Medicals done for kids (6 and 2 years old)


----------



## gaurav.kushan

kamy58 said:


> Do we have to get the Medicals done for kids (6 and 2 years old)


Yes medical has to be done as per me.
However, for kids they usually check development milestones.
Urine, Xray, HIV and all are bypassed. 
You may call the nearest eMedical center and ask, they can give you a better idea.


----------



## gkaushik

Hi,
First of all thanks for all the information shared in this forum.

I'm in the same boat and have filed SI 189 visa. All document has been front loaded by my migration consultant.

My question is regarding functional English for my wife.
I have submitted a medium of instructions letter from her university, but that states that the medium was bilingual in English and Hindi.
Will this be accepted by CO or will she have to appear for IELTS or PTE and what score will be required for functional English? 


Visa SI 189 | ANZSCO: 261312 | ACS: 22-Apr-15 | IELTS: 13-May-15: L8.5, R8.5, W7, S7 (Over all 8)| EOI Submitted : 25-May-2015 (65 Points) | PCC: 26-Jun-2015 | Invite: 06-Jul-2015 | Visa Lodged: 28-Jul-2015 | Medicals: 22-Aug-2015 | CO Assigned: ?? | Grant: ??


----------



## shramik

tauseef said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It's being almost 3 months now and I haven't got a CO assigned to my case and my application status is still showing "application received". Out of curiosity, I called the DIBP again this morning and she told me that my application status is same as was on 6th August (I called them on 6th August too). And that status says "we have received all your docs and nothing is required from your end, you application is under routine checks and they cannot tell me the time frame of this outcome". Hearing of routine checks I asked her, are they "Internal" or "External", she told me that these are neither internal nor external rather mandatory checks which every application has to go through.
> 
> Guys, I have been waiting for 3 months now, and this waiting kills, especially when one observes the application status still showing "application received".
> 
> I cannot call them again, as they told me not to do so and they will update me over email.
> 
> I know, I have to wait as there is nothing I can do to catalyst the process, I just wanted to know if other members have also gone through the same scenario as what I am facing at the moment?


Tauseef, You dont have to worry on this status update. Its the same to most of the applicants pending since Jan, Feb, March too.
They are occupied with lots of backlog applications and discouraging candidates from calling them.

Regards
Shramik Kumar


----------



## goodtimes

gkaushik said:


> Hi,
> First of all thanks for all the information shared in this forum.
> 
> I'm in the same boat and have filed SI 189 visa. All document has been front loaded by my migration consultant.
> 
> My question is regarding functional English for my wife.
> I have submitted a medium of instructions letter from her university, but that states that the medium was bilingual in English and Hindi.
> Will this be accepted by CO or will she have to appear for IELTS or PTE and what score will be required for functional English?
> 
> 
> Visa SI 189 | ANZSCO: 261312 | ACS: 22-Apr-15 | IELTS: 13-May-15: L8.5, R8.5, W7, S7 (Over all 8)| EOI Submitted : 25-May-2015 (65 Points) | PCC: 26-Jun-2015 | Invite: 06-Jul-2015 | Visa Lodged: 28-Jul-2015 | Medicals: 22-Aug-2015 | CO Assigned: ?? | Grant: ??


If your wife has decent level in English, then I would suggest you to go for IELTS or PTE and make it simple and streamlined. The link you should visit for scores is : https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing.

A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. 

Cheers


----------



## gaurav.kushan

I'm trying to login into eMedical but for some reason it's not showing the captcha when the page is loaded, and without which I can't login.
It's been like this since morning.
Has anyone else also faced this issue?


----------



## kamy58

gaurav.kushan said:


> I'm trying to login into eMedical but for some reason it's not showing the captcha when the page is loaded, and without which I can't login.
> It's been like this since morning.
> Has anyone else also faced this issue?


User another browser


----------



## rahulsharma50

tauseef said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It's being almost 3 months now and I haven't got a CO assigned to my case and my application status is still showing "application received". Out of curiosity, I called the DIBP again this morning and she told me that my application status is same as was on 6th August (I called them on 6th August too). And that status says "we have received all your docs and nothing is required from your end, you application is under routine checks and they cannot tell me the time frame of this outcome". Hearing of routine checks I asked her, are they "Internal" or "External", she told me that these are neither internal nor external rather mandatory checks which every application has to go through.
> 
> Guys, I have been waiting for 3 months now, and this waiting kills, especially when one observes the application status still showing "application received".
> 
> I cannot call them again, as they told me not to do so and they will update me over email.
> 
> I know, I have to wait as there is nothing I can do to catalyst the process, I just wanted to know if other members have also gone through the same scenario as what I am facing at the moment?


It is different for each application..Nothing to worry about, processing times can take upto 1 year or more...keep patience I had applied in month of may and I am still waiting.....

EOI - 01 May 2015
Invitation date: 08 May 2015
Visa - Application 16th May 2015, 65 points
Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111
ACS- 30 Apr 2015 positive
IELTS - 14 Mar 2015 - R-8.5, W-8.0, L-8.5, S-7.5

Visa Application : 16th May, no CO assigned, no update yet.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

kamy58 said:


> User another browser


Tried using multiple browsers, but nothing is helping.


----------



## rahulsharma50

gkaushik said:


> Hi,
> First of all thanks for all the information shared in this forum.
> 
> I'm in the same boat and have filed SI 189 visa. All document has been front loaded by my migration consultant.
> 
> My question is regarding functional English for my wife.
> I have submitted a medium of instructions letter from her university, but that states that the medium was bilingual in English and Hindi.
> Will this be accepted by CO or will she have to appear for IELTS or PTE and what score will be required for functional English?
> 
> 
> Visa SI 189 | ANZSCO: 261312 | ACS: 22-Apr-15 | IELTS: 13-May-15: L8.5, R8.5, W7, S7 (Over all 8)| EOI Submitted : 25-May-2015 (65 Points) | PCC: 26-Jun-2015 | Invite: 06-Jul-2015 | Visa Lodged: 28-Jul-2015 | Medicals: 22-Aug-2015 | CO Assigned: ?? | Grant: ??


Assuming that your wife is from an english medium school, For functional english of the dependent you may also provide a letter from the school she did her schooling from....It works in most of the cases..


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

rbeniwal said:


> Can any body help me out about career episode writing? . I have 8 years of experience. Should I use college project for episodes or professional experience? . Which would be better?


Write one career episode for college project and other two professional


----------



## hcelgoog

mx83 said:


> With a blessing of Allah the Almighty I have received the grant today's morning
> 
> Thanks to all who have supported and helped me during this long journey


I am very glad to read such nice news, are you planing to move there soon?


----------



## kamy58

gaurav.kushan said:


> Tried using multiple browsers, but nothing is helping.


I can see using Chrome, clear your cache and reopen Chrome.
Also check internet connection speed.


----------



## gkaushik

goodtimes said:


> If your wife has decent level in English, then I would suggest you to go for IELTS or PTE and make it simple and streamlined. The link you should visit for scores is :
> An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing.
> 
> A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks GoodTimes!
Yes, she has decent English and can score 4.5 in IELTS. Will book a slot for her immediately.

Cheers!


----------



## debdut

abdulkalam1976 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I received VAC2 receipt on 19th August for my spouse English language and already paid on the same day.
> 
> I can't see the correspondence and payment receipt in IMMI account. I notice in my credit card it's showing payment made to "DIAC POST , AUD"
> 
> Please share your experience on this.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks & Regards


Hi,
I also had paid VAC2 and after 2 days of payments I called them and they informed me, 'if we ask for VAC2, it means everything is fine and verified'. Within next 15 minutes I received the Grant letter.
So, congratulations in advance. Call them and I am sure same thing will be happened with you too!!!

Regards
Debdut


----------



## abdulkalam1976

Thanks Debdut, Will call tomorrow


----------



## happieaussie2016

Guys I want to ask one thing if anyone knows....

Is it that for everyone who claims points for experience will DIBP undergo verifications. (internal or external) or is it just randomly. or do they look for any suspicious evidence and then go.
I am getting all kinds of nightmares that my VISA app will fall into god knows what all verifications and will get delayed.....


----------



## captain_hoomi

I got the golden email just an hour ago! I can't believe it! Unbelievable feeling! 


I'd like to thank you all who have helped me during this long journey.

By the way, it's not true that you must attach form 80 if you're applying onshore! I applied onshore and I got a direct grant without any additional request.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

captain_hoomi said:


> I got the golden email just an hour ago! I can't believe it! Unbelievable feeling!
> 
> 
> I'd like to thank you all who have helped me during this long journey.
> 
> By the way, it's not true that you must attach form 80 if you're applying onshore! I applied onshore and I got a direct grant without any additional request.


Congratulations !! All the best for your future.


----------



## rameshkd

suku1809 said:


> Guys I want to ask one thing if anyone knows....
> 
> Is it that for everyone who claims points for experience will DIBP undergo verifications. (internal or external) or is it just randomly. or do they look for any suspicious evidence and then go.
> I am getting all kinds of nightmares that my VISA app will fall into god knows what all verifications and will get delayed.....


There is no set rule known to us, as to when DIBP can go for background verification but from the posts in this forum I can say in the recent few months, the checks have increased. You need not be tensed, it's routine but do watch out for any calls you may receive from Delhi (Aus High Commission).
If you do receive such calls, make sure the provide them with the same information as in your application. Also, don't refer to documents when you answer them.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

captain_hoomi said:


> I got the golden email just an hour ago! I can't believe it! Unbelievable feeling!
> 
> 
> I'd like to thank you all who have helped me during this long journey.
> 
> By the way, it's not true that you must attach form 80 if you're applying onshore! I applied onshore and I got a direct grant without any additional request.



Congratulations captain..enjoy the moment


----------



## tauseef

rahulsharma50 said:


> It is different for each application..Nothing to worry about, processing times can take upto 1 year or more...keep patience I had applied in month of may and I am still waiting.....
> 
> EOI - 01 May 2015
> Invitation date: 08 May 2015
> Visa - Application 16th May 2015, 65 points
> Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111
> ACS- 30 Apr 2015 positive
> IELTS - 14 Mar 2015 - R-8.5, W-8.0, L-8.5, S-7.5
> 
> Visa Application : 16th May, no CO assigned, no update yet.


Hi Rahul,

Thanks for sharing the information. Did you called DIBP and if yes then what did they said as I believe your application is more than 100 days old and either they should provide DIRECT GRANT or communicate through email if you application is going through External Security checks.


----------



## Kanchu.purohit

Hi Guys,

We received a verification call from Delhi High commission asking Name, DOB, Period of Employment, Duties performed and detail job description on 25th Aug'15. Any idea how much more time will it take after verification call? Have any one received such call and then granted Visa? If yes what are the time lines. Please advise.

Visa: 189; Invited: 7/May/15; Visa Lodged: 12/May/15; CO contact for additional Doc : 14/July/15; Additional Document uploaded: 17/July/15; Verification call : 25/Aug/15; Grant: Awaiting……….


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Kanchu.purohit said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We received a verification call from Delhi High commission asking Name, DOB, Period of Employment, Duties performed and detail job description on 25th Aug'15. Any idea how much more time will it take after verification call? Have any one received such call and then granted Visa? If yes what are the time lines. Please advise.
> 
> Visa: 189; Invited: 7/May/15; Visa Lodged: 12/May/15; CO contact for additional Doc : 14/July/15; Additional Document uploaded: 17/July/15; Verification call : 25/Aug/15; Grant: Awaiting……….


It depends on what else they are going to check, if they're planning a visit verification as well or not.
However, I believe grant isn't that far now. All the best.


----------



## MM1108

Kanchu.purohit said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We received a verification call from Delhi High commission asking Name, DOB, Period of Employment, Duties performed and detail job description on 25th Aug'15. Any idea how much more time will it take after verification call? Have any one received such call and then granted Visa? If yes what are the time lines. Please advise.
> 
> Visa: 189; Invited: 7/May/15; Visa Lodged: 12/May/15; CO contact for additional Doc : 14/July/15; Additional Document uploaded: 17/July/15; Verification call : 25/Aug/15; Grant: Awaiting……….


Have you lodged your visa application through any agent or doing all processing yourself?

Just want to know what f you have authorized any one else in visa lodgement application?


----------



## gkaushik

Thanks Rahul!
I'll get a letter from her school as well.

Cheers!,

Visa SI 189 | ANZSCO: 261312 | ACS: 22-Apr-15 | IELTS: 13-May-15: L8.5, R8.5, W7, S7 (Over all 8)| EOI Submitted : 25-May-2015 (65 Points) | PCC: 26-Jun-2015 | Invite: 06-Jul-2015 | Visa Lodged: 28-Jul-2015 | Medicals: 22-Aug-2015 | CO Assigned: ?? | Grant: ??


----------



## Withamj

wallse said:


> I got my skills assessment back on the 8th Jan, Lodged my EOI on the 8th Jan and got my invite on the 9th Jan, and have lodged my application today - 11th Jan. My medical is booked for the 15th Jan, just waiting for Police checks to come back from UK and Australia. This week I will mostly be copying all of our documents and getting them certified before uploading. Looking forward to sharing experiences!


Hey Mate, Just wondering how ur visa's going or went? Im a sparkie from London living in Darwin on a 457 but am 5 points short. Whats ur trade?


----------



## tusharbapu87

Kanchu.purohit said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We received a verification call from Delhi High commission asking Name, DOB, Period of Employment, Duties performed and detail job description on 25th Aug'15. Any idea how much more time will it take after verification call? Have any one received such call and then granted Visa? If yes what are the time lines. Please advise.
> 
> Visa: 189; Invited: 7/May/15; Visa Lodged: 12/May/15; CO contact for additional Doc : 14/July/15; Additional Document uploaded: 17/July/15; Verification call : 25/Aug/15; Grant: Awaiting……….


Me and u both lodged same day. My lodged date is 12 may, but I yet not received verification call. Frustrating.
Good luck mate


----------



## Rania.

Hi All,

I thought i'll update you. I submitted the requested details (initially missing from form 80) and attached with it a revised form 80 as well. Sent them as a pdf attachment to the specified email and also uploaded them on immiaccount.

Today again, I got another email from the same " skilled support" team requesting me to re-provide one of our addresses without abbreviation. They were referring to a tower we lived in and it was called DEC (and this is its name- it is not an abbreviation). To make it clear I had to take a screenshot from a website to show that this the name. I hope it works for them.

But the funny thing is that they provided me with an email address to reply to that doesn't work: [email protected] email bounced back I guess because it is an old one. So basically I sent my email attachment to the sender "skilled support" and attached it again in immiaccount.

I hooooope next email they send is the grant 

Regards,
Rania


----------



## jelli-kallu

Rania. said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I thought i'll update you. I submitted the requested details (initially missing from form 80) and attached with it a revised form 80 as well. Sent them as a pdf attachment to the specified email and also uploaded them on immiaccount.
> 
> Today again, I got another email from the same " skilled support" team requesting me to re-provide one of our addresses without abbreviation. They were referring to a tower we lived in and it was called DEC (and this is its name- it is not an abbreviation). To make it clear I had to take a screenshot from a website to show that this the name. I hope it works for them.
> 
> But the funny thing is that they provided me with an email address to reply to that doesn't work: [email protected] email bounced back I guess because it is an old one. So basically I sent my email attachment to the sender "skilled support" and attached it again in immiaccount.
> 
> I hooooope next email they send is the grant
> 
> Regards,
> Rania


Yes, all the best to you!! It's exciting to see July applicants' progressing..


----------



## pareshprince

I did medical on 24th Aug, 2015

There are one line which I confuse.

Examinations required for this visa application: *603 Chest clinic investigation current state of tuberculosis *

Exam Status: *Required*

and remaining all examination's status are Completed.

actually I am fit and fine. is this possible I suffer from tuberculosis? (I have no any symptoms of tuberculosis. I do smoking & take tobacco. )

can immigration department create query about it?

give your reply and help me.


----------



## Rania.

jelli-kallu said:


> Yes, all the best to you!! It's exciting to see July applicants' progressing..


Thank you Jelli- Same to you


----------



## RevanthAr

Hi,

I lodged my Visa on 22 Aug and Completed my medicals on 24 Aug at Apollo. When I asked the hospital staff they said that the results will be sent directly to the immigration department. How long will it take apprx. for the results to reflect in my application?

Also, What are the time lines after lodging the visa and roughly how long will it take for the grant?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## JavWa

JavWa said:


> Finally, I got through the call. A very polite lady over the call told me to check mail for next 30 minutes and she will update me the status.
> 
> The mail came as: 'Your application continues to be processed and I will notify you of an outcome at the earliest opportunity'
> 
> Anyone has any idea how much time will it take from here.
> 
> Also one thing. Earlier CO was assigned from Adelaide now the mail has come from CO from Brisbane.



Finally got the grant at 12:30 IST. just one day after the CO sent the mail... So very happy


----------



## Rania.

JavWa said:


> Finally got the grant at 12:30 IST. just one day after the CO sent the mail... So very happy


:cheer2: congrats congrats- when did u lodge the visa?


----------



## ambition_vik

Hi Kanchu,

Are you claiming points for your work experience?

Did they ask question only from your experience which you marked as "Relevant" to nominated occupation?

Please share your experience.



Kanchu.purohit said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We received a verification call from Delhi High commission asking Name, DOB, Period of Employment, Duties performed and detail job description on 25th Aug'15. Any idea how much more time will it take after verification call? Have any one received such call and then granted Visa? If yes what are the time lines. Please advise.
> 
> Visa: 189; Invited: 7/May/15; Visa Lodged: 12/May/15; CO contact for additional Doc : 14/July/15; Additional Document uploaded: 17/July/15; Verification call : 25/Aug/15; Grant: Awaiting……….


----------



## JavWa

Rania. said:


> :cheer2: congrats congrats- when did u lodge the visa?


Here are my timelines:
EOI: 10April
Visa Lodge : 13th May
Documents Uploaded: 18th May
Additional Medical request for my Husband: Jun 
Final Medical Upload : 11th August
CO Assigned: Request for form 815 : 12th August
Uploaded 815 : 12th August
Called IMMi Office : 26th August
VIsa grant : 27th August.:cheer2:


----------



## Ecnediser_P

RevanthAr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 22 Aug and Completed my medicals on 24 Aug at Apollo. When I asked the hospital staff they said that the results will be sent directly to the immigration department. How long will it take apprx. for the results to reflect in my application?
> 
> Also, What are the time lines after lodging the visa and roughly how long will it take for the grant?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


The results of the medicals will be pretty much immediate and as for the time line... well, anywhere between 6 to 12 weeks generally and even more so for the not so lucky applicants who are caught in the net of internal verifications.


----------



## Ecnediser_P

pareshprince said:


> I did medical on 24th Aug, 2015
> 
> There are one line which I confuse.
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application: *603 Chest clinic investigation current state of tuberculosis *
> 
> Exam Status: *Required*
> 
> and remaining all examination's status are Completed.
> 
> actually I am fit and fine. is this possible I suffer from tuberculosis? (I have no any symptoms of tuberculosis. I do smoking & take tobacco. )
> 
> can immigration department create query about it?
> 
> give your reply and help me.


Looks like they have found scarring tissues in your lungs and therefore they might ask for sputum culture to be performed which takes up to three months. After that if there is no active TB they will ask you to sign an undertaking (Form 815 I believe)requiring you to follow up with TB centre in Australia.


----------



## bharathyku

Hi all
What is the status that will be reflected against our application when a CO is assigned?


----------



## pareshprince

Thanks for your reply.

means no need to take tension on this.. am i right?



Ecnediser_P said:


> Looks like they have found scarring tissues in your lungs and therefore they might ask for sputum culture to be performed which takes up to three months. After that if there is no active TB they will ask you to sign an undertaking (Form 815 I believe)requiring you to follow up with TB centre in Australia.


----------



## Ecnediser_P

pareshprince said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> means no need to take tension on this.. am i right?


Yes, you don't have to worry too much. Its just that it may take a little longer for things to fall in place eventually. Good luck.


----------



## Veronica

Withamj said:


> Hey Mate, Just wondering how ur visa's going or went? Im a sparkie from London living in Darwin on a 457 but am 5 points short. Whats ur trade?



Please do not use text speak on the forum. See rule 6.
Infractions may be issued if violations continue.


----------



## cooldude555

captain_hoomi said:


> I got the golden email just an hour ago! I can't believe it! Unbelievable feeling!
> 
> 
> I'd like to thank you all who have helped me during this long journey.
> 
> By the way, it's not true that you must attach form 80 if you're applying onshore! I applied onshore and I got a direct grant without any additional request.


Congratulations buddy. All the very best.


----------



## Veronica

tusharbapu87 said:


> Me and u both lodged same day. My lodged date is 12 may, but I yet not received verification call. Frustrating.
> Good luck mate




Please do not use text speak on the forum. See rule 6.


----------



## cooldude555

Kanchu.purohit said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We received a verification call from Delhi High commission asking Name, DOB, Period of Employment, Duties performed and detail job description on 25th Aug'15. Any idea how much more time will it take after verification call? Have any one received such call and then granted Visa? If yes what are the time lines. Please advise.
> 
> Visa: 189; Invited: 7/May/15; Visa Lodged: 12/May/15; CO contact for additional Doc : 14/July/15; Additional Document uploaded: 17/July/15; Verification call : 25/Aug/15; Grant: Awaiting……….


Your grant is round the corner. Hang in there.
How long did the call last for? What other information were they seeking?


----------



## cooldude555

JavWa said:


> Finally got the grant at 12:30 IST. just one day after the CO sent the mail... So very happy


Congratulations pal. All the very best. Could you please update your timeline? Will help many of us to read the current trend. Thanks.


----------



## birsisa

Congratulations




JavWa said:


> Finally got the grant at 12:30 IST. just one day after the CO sent the mail... So very happy


----------



## birsisa

"Assessment in progress", or "documents requested".other times the status remains the same until it turns to "finalized





bharathyku said:


> Hi all
> What is the status that will be reflected against our application when a CO is assigned?


----------



## bharathyku

birsisa said:


> "Assessment in progress", or "documents requested".other times the status remains the same until it turns to "finalized


Thank you for the response. So we will never know in some cases that a CO is assigned?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

bharathyku said:


> Thank you for the response. So we will never know in some cases that a CO is assigned?


Correct.


----------



## omarsh

Guys I have a query, I have an Oracle Certification (Implementation Specialist) and i was thinking of also adding this to my application as a supporting document since all of my experience is related to Oracle.

Did any of you upload a similiar certification, would it be of any value and if so where is the best place to attach it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joey1

Applied my 189 visa application on 23-July-2015, so when should I expect CO assignment and grant?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

omarsh said:


> Guys I have a query, I have an Oracle Certification (Implementation Specialist) and i was thinking of also adding this to my application as a supporting document since all of my experience is related to Oracle.
> 
> Did any of you upload a similiar certification, would it be of any value and if so where is the best place to attach it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I don't think it will be of any value to be honest, all of my friends who are in Australia have said, don't bother about certifications in visa lodge and approval process.
It could be of any value for your skill assessment as per me, but not for your visa grant. That's my opinion.

Additionally, it doesn't justify that you would have worked in Oracle field if you're Oracle certified as anyone can get Oracle certified. There's no prerequisite for that.


----------



## omarsh

gaurav.kushan said:


> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I have a query, I have an Oracle Certification (Implementation Specialist) and i was thinking of also adding this to my application as a supporting document since all of my experience is related to Oracle.
> 
> Did any of you upload a similiar certification, would it be of any value and if so where is the best place to attach it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it will be of any value to be honest, all of my friends who are in Australia have said, don't bother about certifications in visa lodge and approval process.
> It could be of any value for your skill assessment as per me, but not for your visa grant. That's my opinion.
> 
> Additionally, it doesn't justify that you would have worked in Oracle field if you're Oracle certified as anyone can get Oracle certified. There's no prerequisite for that.
Click to expand...

Thanks Gaurav

Thought so too, i guess its just the anxiety bit that you want to add anything you have to make your case.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

JavWa said:


> Finally got the grant at 12:30 IST. just one day after the CO sent the mail... So very happy


Congratulations mate


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

joey1 said:


> Applied my 189 visa application on 23-July-2015, so when should I expect CO assignment and grant?


Wait for another month or so for CO allocation or may even be grant if there are no routine checks


----------



## sahilsharma

so some sign of movement on my application. Called DIBP yesterday (for the third time) and got the same response.."Routine Checks"...but Date of modified changed to 26 aug after i called and my agent sent me the correspondence that he received from the dept stating "IMMI Assessment Commence" . Does this mean that all this time there was no CO assigned?

The application status is "Assessment in Progress" for almost 3 months now. 

Date of lodgement - 25 feb
PCC n Medicals - 09 mar

anyone who have seen any change in date modified on IMMI account after they called? and how much more time did it took? appreciate if anyone can share any info/experience.

my case is taking forever to complete the checks..fingers crossed... :/ :/


----------



## zebust

Hi guys, 

At what point PCC & medical is required?? at the time of lodging visa application or after that??


i have submitted EOI today with 65 points and hopefully i will get ITA. 

If it is required at the time of visa application.... so should i start now??


----------



## DesiBabu

zebust said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> At what point PCC & medical is required?? at the time of lodging visa application or after that??
> 
> 
> i have submitted EOI today with 65 points and hopefully i will get ITA.
> 
> If it is required at the time of visa application.... so should i start now??


you should start pcc now.for medicals u will have to wait


----------



## ambition_vik

Dear Gurinderjit,

About your employment verification, did they ask question only from your experience which you marked as "Relevant" to nominated occupation?


Please share your experience.


----------



## abdulkalam1976

Received Grant letter today finally.

I would like to thank everyone who guided me time to time.

Thanks and best of luck to those who are in queue.


Regards


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi,
Congratulations.
Please share your timeline so that we all can have an idea on the grant timelines.....



abdulkalam1976 said:


> Received Grant letter today finally.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone who guided me time to time.
> 
> Thanks and best of luck to those who are in queue.
> 
> 
> Regards


----------



## gfarmer

Hello everyone,

I had filled my application in the month of May with my wife(pregnant) as a dependent. We had submitted all the documents except my wife's medical (chest x-ray) as it is not advisable to do it during the pregnancy. When this situation was notified to the case officer , she had advised to arrange for my wife's medical after the birth of the child. 

Now that the baby's born (in the first week of August) a communication (change of circumstances) was sent to the department on the same day. It has been more than 3 weeks since I have informed them but strangely they have not responded. I even sent them couple of reminders regarding the same. I need help on following points

1) are they expecting me to arrange for my wife's medicals within 28 days of child's birth? could this be the reason why they are not responding?


2) If the 28 days clause applies in this situation will they reject my application? Since , it will be almost a month (in 3-4 days) since child's birth.


3) The reason we haven't done the medicals(wife's) yet is because she is at her parent's and the nearest hospital (tied up with Australian department) is some 250 kms (5 hours) , and it is impossible to either carry the new born while travelling or to leave the baby at home.

4) we are planning to do the medicals in the mid or end of September. will the case officer wait till then? 


I am seriously worried about the situation, I fear that they might reject it.


----------



## gauravbagga.rnd

Hey Hey Hey gfarmer,

Do not be so tensed buddy.

See, the whole point of coming to this country is to live a better life and better people make life better 

People here are very very very caring and understanding. Do not worry, they treat you like humans  so relax. Call them, if you have a given contact number and explain the situation.

They always overlook their laid out rules in such situations.

Cheers and many congrats on the newborn!


----------



## ravi1984

lodged 189 visa on june 5th 2015, CO was allocated on 23rd july 2015, ...CO requested for additional information , submitted on 6th August 2015....still haven't received the grant ...:juggle:


----------



## saz82

I'vw been waiting since March. Others since January. Some since last year or the year before. Please have some patience and wait. 



ravi1984 said:


> lodged 189 visa on june 5th 2015, CO was allocated on 23rd july 2015, ...CO requested for additional information , submitted on 6th August 2015....still haven't received the grant ...:juggle:


----------



## smartclick.lalit

*Grant recieved*

Hi All,
Its gives me immense pleasure to share with you all that I got my grant (direct) on 27th Aug 2015.
I claimed 5 points for aus experience, have overseas trips and applied with my spouse.
No partner points claimed.
No contact from CO, no Form 80, 1221 submitted.
Got direct Grant.

Thanks to all fellow forum members for their support and guidance.
Best of luck to all waiting for grant.

Regards
Smartclick


----------



## mezereo

All,

I'm happy to announce that I have received my Visa Grant on 25th Aug.

Wishing best of luck to all who all are waiting patiently like me.

Regards,
Sam

Subclass-189
PTE - May 2015
EOI submitted - 28 Oct 2012 (60 points)
Invitation received- 02 Dec 2014
Visa application lodged - 31 Jan 2015
Docs uploaded (+PCC and medical) - 21 Feb 2015
Additional docs requested/submitted - 14 May 2015
Grant - 25 Aug 2015


----------



## jelli-kallu

mezereo said:


> All,
> 
> I'm happy to announce that I have received my Visa Grant on 25th Aug.
> 
> Wishing best of luck to all who all are waiting patiently like me.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam
> 
> Subclass-189
> PTE - May 2015
> EOI submitted - 28 Oct 2012 (60 points)
> Invitation received- 02 Dec 2014
> Visa application lodged - 31 Jan 2015
> Docs uploaded (+PCC and medical) - 21 Feb 2015
> Additional docs requested/submitted - 14 May 2015
> Grant - 25 Aug 2015


Congratulations and all the best for your future plans!!


----------



## mezereo

jelli-kallu said:


> Congratulations and all the best for your future plans!!


Thanks buddy !!


----------



## goodtimes

JavWa said:


> Finally got the grant at 12:30 IST. just one day after the CO sent the mail... So very happy


Congratulations! Could you please share your visa process timeline in your signature. Thank you and All the best!


----------



## goodtimes

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi All,
> Its gives me immense pleasure to share with you all that I got my grant (direct) on 27th Aug 2015.
> I claimed 5 points for aus experience, have overseas trips and applied with my spouse.
> No partner points claimed.
> No contact from CO, no Form 80, 1221 submitted.
> Got direct Grant.
> 
> Thanks to all fellow forum members for their support and guidance.
> Best of luck to all waiting for grant.
> 
> Regards
> Smartclick


Congratulations! All the best for future endeavors... Cheers!


----------



## goodtimes

mezereo said:


> All,
> 
> I'm happy to announce that I have received my Visa Grant on 25th Aug.
> 
> Wishing best of luck to all who all are waiting patiently like me.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam
> 
> Subclass-189
> PTE - May 2015
> EOI submitted - 28 Oct 2012 (60 points)
> Invitation received- 02 Dec 2014
> Visa application lodged - 31 Jan 2015
> Docs uploaded (+PCC and medical) - 21 Feb 2015
> Additional docs requested/submitted - 14 May 2015
> Grant - 25 Aug 2015


Wishing you all the best, thanks for sharing the good news! Cheers!


----------



## gauravbagga.rnd

Congrats to all the members who received their grants lately and good luck to all waiting!

Cheerio


----------



## smartclick.lalit

Thanks gaurav and goodtimes
Best wishes and speedy grant goodtimes.

Regards
Smartclick


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi All,
> Its gives me immense pleasure to share with you all that I got my grant (direct) on 27th Aug 2015.
> I claimed 5 points for aus experience, have overseas trips and applied with my spouse.
> No partner points claimed.
> No contact from CO, no Form 80, 1221 submitted.
> Got direct Grant.
> 
> Thanks to all fellow forum members for their support and guidance.
> Best of luck to all waiting for grant.
> 
> Regards
> Smartclick



Congratulations buddy


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

mezereo said:


> All,
> 
> I'm happy to announce that I have received my Visa Grant on 25th Aug.
> 
> Wishing best of luck to all who all are waiting patiently like me.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam
> 
> Subclass-189
> PTE - May 2015
> EOI submitted - 28 Oct 2012 (60 points)
> Invitation received- 02 Dec 2014
> Visa application lodged - 31 Jan 2015
> Docs uploaded (+PCC and medical) - 21 Feb 2015
> Additional docs requested/submitted - 14 May 2015
> Grant - 25 Aug 2015



Congratulations mate


----------



## smartclick.lalit

Thanks a lot gurinder paji ;-).

Regards
Smartclick



singh_gurinderjit said:


> Congratulations buddy


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

abdulkalam1976 said:


> Received Grant letter today finally.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone who guided me time to time.
> 
> Thanks and best of luck to those who are in queue.
> 
> 
> Regards


Congrats abdulkalam


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

ambition_vik said:


> Dear Gurinderjit,
> 
> About your employment verification, did they ask question only from your experience which you marked as "Relevant" to nominated occupation?
> 
> 
> Please share your experience.


They did not ask anything from me as they personally visited my only employers to verify all my employment credentials


----------



## omarsh

Congratulations guys


----------



## mezereo

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Congratulations mate


Thanks mate !!


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

sahilsharma said:


> so some sign of movement on my application. Called DIBP yesterday (for the third time) and got the same response.."Routine Checks"...but Date of modified changed to 26 aug after i called and my agent sent me the correspondence that he received from the dept stating "IMMI Assessment Commence" . Does this mean that all this time there was no CO assigned?
> 
> The application status is "Assessment in Progress" for almost 3 months now.
> 
> Date of lodgement - 25 feb
> PCC n Medicals - 09 mar
> 
> anyone who have seen any change in date modified on IMMI account after they called? and how much more time did it took? appreciate if anyone can share any info/experience.
> 
> my case is taking forever to complete the checks..fingers crossed... :/ :/



My application last updated date changed twice during processing
I lodged on 25 March and my last updated date changed to 22 April with Application status "Application received"
Next my application date changed on 20 May when I got IMMI Assessment Commencement mail from DIBP while application status still remained "Application received"
Finally I received grant on 12 August 
My Application status remained "Application Received" till grant when it changed to 'Finalized"


----------



## mezereo

Congratulations to all the people who have been receiving their visa grants lately. Looks like August is going to be the month of Grants 

Can someone please help me in pointing to the next steps to be taken by us before planning the move to Australia.

Appreciate it.

Regards,
Sam

_______________
Subclass-189
PTE - May 2015
EOI submitted - 28 Oct 2012 (60 points)
Invitation received- 02 Dec 2014
Visa application lodged - 31 Jan 2015
Docs uploaded (+PCC and medical) - 21 Feb 2015
Additional docs requested/submitted - 14 May 2015
Grant - 25 Aug 2015


----------



## omarsh

mezereo said:


> Congratulations to all the people who have been receiving their visa grants lately. Looks like August is going to be the month of Grants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me in pointing to the next steps to be taken by us before planning the move to Australia.
> 
> Appreciate it.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam
> 
> _______________
> Subclass-189
> PTE - May 2015
> EOI submitted - 28 Oct 2012 (60 points)
> Invitation received- 02 Dec 2014
> Visa application lodged - 31 Jan 2015
> Docs uploaded (+PCC and medical) - 21 Feb 2015
> Additional docs requested/submitted - 14 May 2015
> Grant - 25 Aug 2015


Congratulations Sam!!

Didnyou have to go through external checks?


----------



## gfarmer

Thanks Gaurav.

But I have seen on their website that you should not call them to check the application status. Let me know if otherwise.


----------



## Gaut

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi All,
> Its gives me immense pleasure to share with you all that I got my grant (direct) on 27th Aug 2015.
> I claimed 5 points for aus experience, have overseas trips and applied with my spouse.
> No partner points claimed.
> No contact from CO, no Form 80, 1221 submitted.
> Got direct Grant.
> 
> Thanks to all fellow forum members for their support and guidance.
> Best of luck to all waiting for grant.
> 
> Regards
> Smartclick


Congrats Lalit, good to hear that you received direct grant. 

All the best for the future!!!


----------



## Gaut

mezereo said:


> All,
> 
> I'm happy to announce that I have received my Visa Grant on 25th Aug.
> 
> Wishing best of luck to all who all are waiting patiently like me.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam
> 
> Subclass-189
> PTE - May 2015
> EOI submitted - 28 Oct 2012 (60 points)
> Invitation received- 02 Dec 2014
> Visa application lodged - 31 Jan 2015
> Docs uploaded (+PCC and medical) - 21 Feb 2015
> Additional docs requested/submitted - 14 May 2015
> Grant - 25 Aug 2015


Hi Sam,

Congrats on receiving the grant.

A small doubt from my side, your timeline is not clear to me.
If possible please explain

Best regards, Ga.


----------



## smartclick.lalit

Thanks Gaut, 
Wish you a speedy grant.

Regards
Smartclick


Gaut said:


> Congrats Lalit, good to hear that you received direct grant.
> 
> All the best for the future!!!


----------



## mezereo

omarsh said:


> Congratulations Sam!!
> 
> Didnyou have to go through external checks?





omarsh said:


> Congratulations Sam!!
> 
> Didnyou have to go through external checks?


Thanks Omarsh,

Not sure what do you mean by external checks, but all my employers got emails to verify & confirm my roles & responsibilities at their respective organizations. My supervisors from previous organizations shared the information immediately when they received communications from the Immigration department. Also, I was asked by the CO to provide more employment evidences for support in the month of Feb and have submitted references from my ex-colleagues as well from each experience.

On 6 Aug, I was asked to resubmit all my employment evidences again. Not sure why, but I have submitted all my documentation on the same day and included any more evidences or supporting documents I could find. On 25 Aug morning 12 PM IST, I received an email with the subject Visa Grant.

Regards,
Sam


----------



## debdut

abdulkalam1976 said:


> Received Grant letter today finally.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone who guided me time to time.
> 
> Thanks and best of luck to those who are in queue.
> 
> 
> Regards


Congrats! Kalam

regards
Debdut


----------



## mezereo

Gaut said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Congrats on receiving the grant.
> 
> A small doubt from my side, your timeline is not clear to me.
> If possible please explain
> 
> Best regards, Ga.


Hi Gaut,

I have submitted my EOI in Oct 2012, but it was not opened until Oct 2014. The reason was my first 2 years of experience were not accounted for by the ACS.

I've received the invitation to apply in Dec 2014, paid the fees on 31 Jan 2015, CO requested for additional documentation in Feb 2015, CO requested for more additional documentation in Mar 2015, attempted PTE in May 2015 and submitted the complete application in May 2015. Immigration requested for all the documentation again on 6 Aug, submitted on the same day and finally received the grant on 25 Aug.

Hope this helps. Let me know if you need more information.

Regards,
Sam


----------



## omarsh

mezereo said:


> Thanks Omarsh,
> 
> Not sure what do you mean by external checks, but all my employers got emails to verify & confirm my roles & responsibilities at their respective organizations. My supervisors from previous organizations shared the information immediately when they received communications from the Immigration department. Also, I was asked by the CO to provide more employment evidences for support in the month of Feb and have submitted references from my ex-colleagues as well from each experience.
> 
> On 6 Aug, I was asked to resubmit all my employment evidences again. Not sure why, but I have submitted all my documentation on the same day and included any more evidences or supporting documents I could find. On 25 Aug morning 12 PM IST, I received an email with the subject Visa Grant.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam


External check is when DIAC refers your case to an external organization to perform a security check, i guess its not applicable in your case.

Trivial question but all of those verification emails were sent for relevant experience? ones you claimed points for?


----------



## mezereo

omarsh said:


> External check is when DIAC refers your case to an external organization to perform a security check, i guess its not applicable in your case.
> 
> Trivial question but all of those verification emails were sent for relevant experience? ones you claimed points for?


Yes. All my experiences are into IT and verification emails were sent to all the employers 

Nominated Occupation: Systems Analyst 261112

Regards,
Sam


----------



## smartclick.lalit

congratulations Sam
Best of luck for your future endeavors
The long wait finally paid off. 

Regards
Smartclick



mezereo said:


> All,
> 
> I'm happy to announce that I have received my Visa Grant on 25th Aug.
> 
> Wishing best of luck to all who all are waiting patiently like me.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam
> 
> Subclass-189
> PTE - May 2015
> EOI submitted - 28 Oct 2012 (60 points)
> Invitation received- 02 Dec 2014
> Visa application lodged - 31 Jan 2015
> Docs uploaded (+PCC and medical) - 21 Feb 2015
> Additional docs requested/submitted - 14 May 2015
> Grant - 25 Aug 2015


----------



## mezereo

smartclick.lalit said:


> congratulations Sam
> Best of luck for your future endeavors
> The long wait finally paid off.
> 
> Regards
> Smartclick


Thanks mate.

I wish you the same 

Regards,
Sam


----------



## KeeDa

mezereo said:


> Hi Gaut,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI in Oct 2012, but it was not opened until Oct 2014. The reason was my first 2 years of experience were not accounted for by the ACS.
> 
> I've received the invitation to apply in Dec 2014, paid the fees on 31 Jan 2015, CO requested for additional documentation in Feb 2015, CO requested for more additional documentation in Mar 2015, attempted PTE in May 2015 and submitted the complete application in May 2015. Immigration requested for all the documentation again on 6 Aug, submitted on the same day and finally received the grant on 25 Aug.
> 
> Hope this helps. Let me know if you need more information.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam


Congratulations. Can you please elaborate more about the PTE that you attempted again? Why was it and for whom? You as the primary applicant or for secondary applicant to prove functional English?


----------



## mezereo

KeeDa said:


> Congratulations. Can you please elaborate more about the PTE that you attempted again? Why was it and for whom? You as the primary applicant or for secondary applicant to prove functional English?


Thanks KeeDa 

I am the only applicant in the application.

My agent suggested me to attempt for PTE as the CO was asking for more evidences to reach the required points. The reason was, my first 2 years of experience were not considered by ACS, but the agent insisted on going ahead with the application and he quoted that this wouldn't be an issue which eventually turned out to be the primary reason for the delay.

Hope this answers your question.

Regards,
Sam


----------



## SURYA123

Hi All,

Can anyone please confirm that-

if I am not claiming any points for Skilled employment (as I graduate in 2013 and didn't work directly in nominated skill, doing a full time job though), do I need to provide any Experience letter / Pay slips?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

mezereo said:


> Thanks KeeDa
> 
> I am the only applicant in the application.
> 
> My agent suggested me to attempt for PTE as the CO was asking for more evidences to reach the required points. The reason was, my first 2 years of experience were not considered by ACS, but the agent insisted on going ahead with the application and he quoted that this wouldn't be an issue which eventually turned out to be the primary reason for the delay.
> 
> Hope this answers your question.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam


Finally, did higher scores from new PTE results help with the situation or something else? From what we know and is well documented by DIBP, all evidences for points claim should be in place at the time of invitation- so it would be interesting to know how things worked out for you.

Thanks,


----------



## goodtimes

SURYA123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please confirm that-
> 
> if I am not claiming any points for Skilled employment (as I graduate in 2013 and didn't work directly in nominated skill, doing a full time job though), do I need to provide any Experience letter / Pay slips?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, Can you please mention your visa application timeline in your signature for better replies to your question? Thanks.


----------



## Gaut

mezereo said:


> Hi Gaut,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI in Oct 2012, but it was not opened until Oct 2014. The reason was my first 2 years of experience were not accounted for by the ACS.
> 
> I've received the invitation to apply in Dec 2014, paid the fees on 31 Jan 2015, CO requested for additional documentation in Feb 2015, CO requested for more additional documentation in Mar 2015, attempted PTE in May 2015 and submitted the complete application in May 2015. Immigration requested for all the documentation again on 6 Aug, submitted on the same day and finally received the grant on 25 Aug.
> 
> Hope this helps. Let me know if you need more information.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam


Thanks for clarifying Sam.
Wow you really took a long time from EOI until Visa Grant. You must have loads of patience!! 
All the best buddy!!


----------



## mezereo

KeeDa said:


> Finally, did higher scores from new PTE results help with the situation or something else? From what we know and is well documented by DIBP, all evidences for points claim should be in place at the time of invitation- so it would be interesting to know how things worked out for you.
> 
> Thanks,


Yes. The PTE scores helped with the application to reach the said points.

Regards,
Sam


----------



## mezereo

Gaut said:


> Thanks for clarifying Sam.
> Wow you really took a long time from EOI until Visa Grant. You must have loads of patience!!
> All the best buddy!!


Thanks Gaut.

All that matters now is that it has finally paid off.

Regards,
Sam


----------



## KeeDa

mezereo said:


> Yes. The PTE scores helped with the application to reach the said points.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam


Very strange indeed. Good to know that they do relax the rules a bit at times. Congratulations once again and all the best for your future.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

SURYA123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please confirm that-
> 
> if I am not claiming any points for Skilled employment (as I graduate in 2013 and didn't work directly in nominated skill, doing a full time job though), do I need to provide any Experience letter / Pay slips?
> 
> Thanks


If you're not claiming any points then you don't have to.
However, if you can provide then you should, because otherwise CO might ask what's up with you since 2013 until now?


----------



## omarsh

I agree with KeeDa it seems rather strange!

Kinda confusing to be honest!


----------



## bharathyku

Hi all..How long does it take for meds to be finalized?


----------



## abdulkalam1976

suku1809 said:


> hi,
> Congratulations.
> Please share your timeline so that we all can have an idea on the grant timelines.....


Here is the Timeline


----------



## abdulkalam1976

debdut said:


> Congrats! Kalam
> 
> regards
> Debdut


Thanks Debdut. I called them early morning today based on your advice.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

bharathyku said:


> Hi all..How long does it take for meds to be finalized?


It will show in your IMMI account around 10 days after it has been submitted by Panel physician


----------



## BTNIFTY

Happy to share that I received 190 Direct grant yesterday. 

Thank you all for all your help. Let's keep sharing and helping others.


----------



## MM1108

BTNIFTY said:


> Happy to share that I received 190 Direct grant yesterday.
> 
> Thank you all for all your help. Let's keep sharing and helping others.


Congrats BTNIFTY!!

wishing you all the best for your future.
Did you pass through any employer verification?


----------



## Svats

Hi All,

I have one doubt. I have submitted my EOI on 27 August,2015 with 60 + 5(SS) for NSW. 
But I will be appearing again for PTE in September to enhance my score. My query is if in case I will receive an invitation for 190 visa in the meantime but I want to give one or two tries for getting score in PTE > 79 and will prefer 189 Visa... then what should I do with that invitation??? If I don't respond on it(dont file the nomination fees with NSW) will they consider it for 189 ??? or will they wait for another 2 months for EOI 190 to expire???

Seniors plz advice on this.


----------



## MM1108

Svats said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one doubt. I have submitted my EOI on 27 August,2015 with 60 + 5(SS) for NSW.
> But I will be appearing again for PTE in September to enhance my score. My query is if in case I will receive an invitation for 190 visa in the meantime but I want to give one or two tries for getting score in PTE > 79 and will prefer 189 Visa... then what should I do with that invitation??? If I don't respond on it(dont file the nomination fees with NSW) will they consider it for 189 ??? or will they wait for another 2 months for EOI 190 to expire???
> 
> Seniors plz advice on this.


You can apply two separate eoi, one for 189 and another for 190.


----------



## auz2015

Hi Guys,

I am a bit new to this forum and wanted some quick help on 189 visa form filling.

I am a bit confused between migrating and non migrating family members. I have a brother in Australia who was on student visa so far and now is staying on temporary visa. Is it required that I have to mention him in migrating or non migrating family members question asked in the visa application.

Appreciate your thoughts on the same !!!!


----------



## KeeDa

auz2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a bit new to this forum and wanted some quick help on 189 visa form filling.
> 
> I am a bit confused between migrating and non migrating family members. I have a brother in Australia who was on student visa so far and now is staying on temporary visa. Is it required that I have to mention him in migrating or non migrating family members question asked in the visa application.
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts on the same !!!!


Neither migrating nor non-migrating. He is not your dependent, but your parents, and that too if he is under a certain age.


----------



## auz2015

Thanks for your reply, Keeda .

However I was actually confused due to the following statement present in the Help Icon while filling out your visa application form under Migrating family members:

"A family member who already holds a valid visa or Australian Citizenship who may be travelling to Australia for residence with the family unit will not need to be included in the family migration application. However, they should be recorded as non-migrating family members."


Also when my brother was applying for the student visa , i had filled an affidavit of sponsorship mentioning that I am capable of settling all his finances during his stay in Australia . He has now moved from student to temporary visa and in actual practicality , he has taken care of all his finances from the time he stepped in Australia.


Considering all these factors should I be mentioning him as a migrating/non migrating family member??

What do you guys think!!!


----------



## KeeDa

auz2015 said:


> Thanks for your reply, Keeda .
> 
> However I was actually confused due to the following statement present in the Help Icon while filling out your visa application form under Migrating family members:
> 
> "A family member who already holds a valid visa or Australian Citizenship who may be travelling to Australia for residence with the family unit will not need to be included in the family migration application. However, they should be recorded as non-migrating family members."
> 
> 
> Also when my brother was applying for the student visa , i had filled an affidavit of sponsorship mentioning that I am capable of settling all his finances during his stay in Australia . He has now moved from student to temporary visa and in actual practicality , he has taken care of all his finances from the time he stepped in Australia.
> 
> 
> Considering all these factors should I be mentioning him as a migrating/non migrating family member??
> 
> What do you guys think!!!


Well, a- brother does not fit the definition of a dependent. You can lookup the definition on border.gov.au. Mostly spouse/ partner, minor child, and a single (i.e. widowed/ divorced) parent fall into the dependent category. It is very difficult if not impossible to prove parents as dependent if both are alive. Siblings as dependent are unheard of. There could be circumstances where he could have been a dependent- like being completely financially and emotionally dependent on you alone in case if parents are not alive, but even then it would be difficult to prove it. b- he seems to be very well independent now although his visa is temporary, but he still is leading an independent life away from you, and c- the help text you quoted talks about family unit and persons who may travel to Australia for residence. Here too he does not fit the description. He has already traveled and is on a certain resident visa on his own.


----------



## auz2015

Thanks a lot Keeda for clearing my doubts on this


----------



## vikram3151981

@Gurinderjit Singh
I am requesting your guidance as you are also a Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO 233512). I have following few queries and I will be very thankful to you if I can get guidance about the same: 

1. I have submitted an EOI for state sponsorship to few Aus. states where Mech. Engg. was on list but I hadn't got any invite till date. Of course I have done this through an agent. I was having 55 points (with '0' points for English competence as I was unable to score 7 each in IELTS).
2. Now today I got my PTE score as 73 overall (L 76/R 74/S 75/W 77), so I have scored an extra '10' points which made my score '65' without SS points. I can go for 189 which formerly I wasn't with 55 points.
3. Should I apply for 189 on my own without an agent?
4. Job prospects for Mechanical Engineer at Australia? I have 11 years of experience in varying fields like forging, production supervision, Quality, Safety, TPM, QHSE Audits, etc.


----------



## JavWa

Hi All I got my Grant and my IED is in Feb 2016. that is very close (

Has anyone tried taking holiday tour from Yatra or Makemytrip for Initial entry.. Would that be ok??


----------



## KeeDa

JavWa said:


> Hi All I got my Grant and my IED is in Feb 2016. that is very close (
> 
> Has anyone tried taking holiday tour from Yatra or Makemytrip for Initial entry.. Would that be ok??


Congrats mate. Was your PCC or Medicals around Feb 2015? Or was there any health declaration to be signed in your case?


----------



## Svats

MM1108 said:


> You can apply two separate eoi, one for 189 and another for 190.


Thanks.

If I change the EOI now.. will that affect my date of implication ???


----------



## Svats

Hi All,

I have one doubt. I have submitted my EOI on 27 August,2015 with 60 + 5(SS) for NSW. 
But I will be appearing again for PTE in September to enhance my score. My query is if in case I will receive an invitation for 190 visa in the meantime but I want to give one or two tries for getting score in PTE > 79 and will prefer 189 Visa... then what should I do with that invitation??? If I don't respond on it(dont file the nomination fees with NSW) will they consider it for 189 ??? or will they wait for another 2 months for EOI 190 to expire???

If I will uncheck the 190 EOI option now.. will that change my date of efffect now...


----------



## auz2015

Hi,

Sorry to interrupt the ongoing discussion , but had one more query before submitting my visa application.

In the employment history details to be filled , I have a doubt with what needs to be filled in the 'To Date' Section for my current employment as I am still working there.

Should it be the month on which I got the ACS Assessment , which was July for me ,or the month in which I am applying for the 189 Visa Application, which is August.

I am planning to mention only the month and year in any case in the 'To Date' section, however was not sure as to what month needs to be put in the 'To Date' section in this case.

Appreciate your thoughts on this!!!


----------



## zebust

auz2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to interrupt the ongoing discussion , but had one more query before submitting my visa application.
> 
> In the employment history details to be filled , I have a doubt with what needs to be filled in the 'To Date' Section for my current employment as I am still working there.
> 
> Should it be the month on which I got the ACS Assessment , which was July for me ,or the month in which I am applying for the 189 Visa Application, which is August.
> 
> I am planning to mention only the month and year in any case in the 'To Date' section, however was not sure as to what month needs to be put in the 'To Date' section in this case.
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts on this!!!




If the difference between then and now, makes difference to you points then mention latest month. Otherwise mention anyone of them. 

My reference letter cutoff date was July. I did my ACS and submitted my EOI in august, since one month did not make any difference to my points, i put the date as mentioned in my reference letter.


----------



## auz2015

In my case there is no difference in points , if I mention July(when I got the ACS Assessment- which stated that my experience after June 2012 can be counted as valid skilled employment) or when I am applying for the visa( which is August).

I had also got the reference letter from my company on July.

So I believe that if I mention July or August it does not matter right ??


----------



## zebust

auz2015 said:


> In my case there is no difference in points , if I mention July(when I got the ACS Assessment- which stated that my experience after June 2012 can be counted as valid skilled employment) or when I am applying for the visa( which is August).
> 
> I had also got the reference letter from my company on July.
> 
> So I believe that if I mention July or August it does not matter right ??



Yeah rite!!! if your are still working with the same company, in the same position, then no need to worry.


----------



## aarvi08

Hi Friends,

I have lodged visa 189 on 3rd August. All documents were submitted on the same day and visa fee paid. Now I have the following questions to be answered, so need your help. 

1. As per the current trend of 45-55 days for CO Assigned/ direct grant, I am expecting my grant to come near mid of September or 3rd week may be. 

My company wants me to travel for a business meeting to Sydney next week on a business visa. Can these two visas namely 189 and 457 be applied in parallel ?

2. My stay for this business trip will be for 3-5 weeks depending on the availability of the customer. By the time I return back I believe 189 would have been issued with everything going in right direction. What would be my visa status as soon as the 189 is active ? 

3. While I am in Sydney for 3-5 weeks, Can I use my India Driving license to drive a rental car ? 

4. Can I apply for a job interview while I am there and get a job ? That makes it easy to just come back, resign and take my family as I will be financially relieved with a job in hand. 

5. What is the way to get in touch with job consultants ? Any contacts please. 

Now, this last question is relevant when we are granted 189 visa

6. My wife is a lecturer in Chemistry in India and she wants to work in Australia. Is there an IELTS requirement for secondary school teachers if they already have a PR. 

Simple question is: Does she need to give any language ability test like IELTS to get a secondary school teacher job. If yes, what is the score required and is it overall or in each module ?

IELTS: 29/01/2015 IELTS Score: 7 7 8 8 EOI Points:65 EOI Submission Date:18/04/2015 Invited: 03/08/2015 PCC: 29/07/2915 Medicals: 08/08/2015


----------



## JavWa

KeeDa said:


> Congrats mate. Was your PCC or Medicals around Feb 2015? Or was there any health declaration to be signed in your case?


 There is a Health Declaration.. Is that the reason that the initial entry is given early? 

For First entry, how do others plan? All of us have to go all together, or we can go individually.. We are trying all permutations and combinations 
It is coming to be so expensive, only for entry you have to shell off 2.5-3 L ((


----------



## aarvi08

aarvi08 said:


> Hi Friends, I have lodged visa 189 on 3rd August. All documents were submitted on the same day and visa fee paid. Now I have the following questions to be answered, so need your help. 1. As per the current trend of 45-55 days for CO Assigned/ direct grant, I am expecting my grant to come near mid of September or 3rd week may be. My company wants me to travel for a business meeting to Sydney next week on a business visa. Can these two visas namely 189 and 457 be applied in parallel ? 2. My stay for this business trip will be for 3-5 weeks depending on the availability of the customer. By the time I return back I believe 189 would have been issued with everything going in right direction. What would be my visa status as soon as the 189 is active ? 3. While I am in Sydney for 3-5 weeks, Can I use my India Driving license to drive a rental car ? 4. Can I apply for a job interview while I am there and get a job ? That makes it easy to just come back, resign and take my family as I will be financially relieved with a job in hand. 5. What is the way to get in touch with job consultants ? Any contacts please. Now, this last question is relevant when we are granted 189 visa 6. My wife is a lecturer in Chemistry in India and she wants to work in Australia. Is there an IELTS requirement for secondary school teachers if they already have a PR. Simple question is: Does she need to give any language ability test like IELTS to get a secondary school teacher job. If yes, what is the score required and is it overall or in each module ? IELTS: 29/01/2015 IELTS Score: 7 7 8 8 EOI Points:65 EOI Submission Date:18/04/2015 Invited: 03/08/2015 PCC: 29/07/2915 Medicals: 08/08/2015


It is not 457 visa that my company is applying. It will be business visitor. Guess it would be 600.

IELTS: 29/01/2015 IELTS Score: 7 7 8 8 EOI Points:65 EOI Submission Date:18/04/2015 Invited: 03/08/2015 PCC: 29/07/2915 Medicals: 08/08/2015


----------



## KeeDa

JavWa said:


> There is a Health Declaration.. Is that the reason that the initial entry is given early?
> 
> For First entry, how do others plan? All of us have to go all together, or we can go individually.. We are trying all permutations and combinations
> It is coming to be so expensive, only for entry you have to shell off 2.5-3 L ((


Yes, health declaration is one reason to receive a shorter IED. How less is it than what you expected it to be? 6 months? or is it exactly your medicals date + 6 months. I guess you have also been asked to see a panel physician in Australia when you land.

Everyone can go individually but on or before their IEDs provided the visa conditions do not say otherwise. Check each grant letters and verify that it says "Visa Conditions: Nil".

Does everybody in your application have the same IED or just the person who had to sign the health declaration?


----------



## sophia007

*Question on birth certificate*

I have an indian birth certifcate. Do I need a notarized copy or can I submitted scanned colored copy? It's going to be a really long time for me, if I have to get this notarized from India..as I've been here in US for a really long time.

Please help.


----------



## JavWa

KeeDa said:


> Yes, health declaration is one reason to receive a shorter IED. How less is it than what you expected it to be? 6 months? or is it exactly your medicals date + 6 months. I guess you have also been asked to see a panel physician in Australia when you land.
> 
> Everyone can go individually but on or before their IEDs provided the visa conditions do not say otherwise. Check each grant letters and verify that it says "Visa Conditions: Nil".
> 
> Does everybody in your application have the same IED or just the person who had to sign the health declaration?


IED is same for all, and Visa condition is Nil. And IED they have calculated as Health Declaration signed date +6 months... I also realized this after you said that it could be due to Health declaration 

One Question - since we will be going there for 4-5 days for our initial Visit, we wont be able to take the Health checkup at that time. Would that be ok so get the health checkup don't later when we move finally( which would be later that Feb 2016). Has IED anything to do with your health checkups done.


----------



## deeps.vaishu

Hi Guys,

I thought this would be the right place to put forward my doubts.. 
I'm currently residing in Chennai, Inida. At present, I'm in a dialemma and wasn't sure which would be the correct choice. Hence request your valuable advice on this...

My husband is most likely to get an invite in the next round, and we had plans around that. Now that I'm pregnant and wanted to know how would this affect our PR. Fist and foremost, we have decided to have this child. One doubt I had was towards the chest X-Ray. Even that was recommended by our Gyn by using the protective gears. 

Given this situation, I have devised a plan and not sure would that be a correct choice. Hence wanted to know all of your insight as well...

My due date is sometimes in April, 2016. If we get grant before that we are planning to shift to Australia sometime during January 2016 and deliver baby there. Would this be a right decision? I'm not sure about the pros and cons. The only thing that I'm concerned about is the cost of post delivery and how will I take care of myself and my 2 year kid while my husband is away for work. 
Below are the few listed doubts:


Firstly, what if I encounter delivery pain while my husband is away for work. Is there a way for me to get emergency medical assistance and how can I make sure my 2 year kid is taken care?

Secondly, If emergency medical service like ambulance are available what is the cost involved? or is there any better option available for us?

Finally, for instance, if it happen to be a C-Section, I would need someone who would take care of me and my family atleast for 3 months. So, in that case, I'm not sure would I be able to get a maid or someone who would help me take care of my 2 year old kid, until I stabilise and be on my own. Moreover, I could not afford to bring my parents to take care of me as they are already 70+ years. I'm sure people should have definitely faced a similar kind of situation and would have found a way to get around this, and this is where I expect your recommendation and suggestion..

Else, if we plan to deliver the baby in India and then travel, I suppose the PR for the new baby has to be done separately. Hence, I'm not sure how long or how feasible would it be. I'm bit skeptical, would this further delay our entry.

Thanks


----------



## omarsh

sophia007 said:


> I have an indian birth certifcate. Do I need a notarized copy or can I submitted scanned colored copy? It's going to be a really long time for me, if I have to get this notarized from India..as I've been here in US for a really long time.
> 
> Please help.


Hi Sophia,

I submitted the original birth certificate, original should be okay.

Cheers


----------



## bharathi039

Experts,

Just a general question - how the payslips should be submitted post invite? Do we need to show the payslip even for the experience that I am not claiming points for?

Generally, ACS deduct 2/4 years from overall exp depending on qualification. Ultimately, these experiences goes into 'irrelevant' during EOI submission. Do we still need to submit docs for this 'irrelevant' time frame?


----------



## John_dh

bharathi039 said:


> Experts,
> 
> Just a general question - how the payslips should be submitted post invite? Do we need to show the payslip even for the experience that I am not claiming points for?
> 
> Generally, ACS deduct 2/4 years from overall exp depending on qualification. Ultimately, these experiences goes into 'irrelevant' during EOI submission. Do we still need to submit docs for this 'irrelevant' time frame?


I would suggest to submit as much as documents possible to make your case stronger.
For employment , I have submitted documents from start of employment till visa submission date. Submitted following documents - Offer letter, Joining letter, Promotion letter, Salary slips(4 per year), Relieving letter, Form 16 , ITR , Bank statement(each year) etc..


----------



## bharathi039

John_dh said:


> I would suggest to submit as much as documents possible to make your case stronger.
> For employment , I have submitted documents from start of employment till visa submission date. Submitted following documents - Offer letter, Joining letter, Promotion letter, Salary slips(4 per year), Relieving letter, Form 16 , ITR , Bank statement(each year) etc..


Thanks for your response. The problem is that I don't have payslips for 2 years which are marked as irrelevant. However, I can provide my bank statements that shows the salary credit. But, not sure will this suffice? First of all, just want to know does DIAC requests employment proofs for the work exp for which points are not claimed??


----------



## KeeDa

sophia007 said:


> I have an indian birth certifcate. Do I need a notarized copy or can I submitted scanned colored copy? It's going to be a really long time for me, if I have to get this notarized from India..as I've been here in US for a really long time.
> 
> Please help.


Sophia,

Submit the colour scan as-is. Even if you choose to get it attested as a true copy, they should be able to do it. Attestation as true copy simply means that the person looks at the original and the copy and certifies that the copy is genuine. The original can be any document from any country that he can understand.


----------



## KeeDa

JavWa said:


> IED is same for all, and Visa condition is Nil. And IED they have calculated as Health Declaration signed date +6 months... I also realized this after you said that it could be due to Health declaration
> 
> One Question - since we will be going there for 4-5 days for our initial Visit, we wont be able to take the Health checkup at that time. Would that be ok so get the health checkup don't later when we move finally( which would be later that Feb 2016). Has IED anything to do with your health checkups done.


I believe the whole reason for this shorter IED is that you travel to Australia and meet a panel physician there. I haven't seen the health declaration, but I am sure it did say so. Otherwise, I cannot think of any other reason for them asking you to visit under 6 months' time.


----------



## John_dh

bharathi039 said:


> Thanks for your response. The problem is that I don't have payslips for 2 years which are marked as irrelevant. However, I can provide my bank statements that shows the salary credit. But, not sure will this suffice? First of all, just want to know does DIAC requests employment proofs for the work exp for which points are not claimed??


If you don't have salary slips then you can submit Bank Statement , Form16 and ITR for those 2 years. In my opinion , as they are considering your total employment in calculation and then deducting 2/4 years as per qualification.So I think it's better to submit documents for your complete employment.


----------



## KeeDa

deeps.vaishu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I thought this would be the right place to put forward my doubts..
> I'm currently residing in Chennai, Inida. At present, I'm in a dialemma and wasn't sure which would be the correct choice. Hence request your valuable advice on this...
> 
> My husband is most likely to get an invite in the next round, and we had plans around that. Now that I'm pregnant and wanted to know how would this affect our PR. Fist and foremost, we have decided to have this child. One doubt I had was towards the chest X-Ray. Even that was recommended by our Gyn by using the protective gears.
> 
> Given this situation, I have devised a plan and not sure would that be a correct choice. Hence wanted to know all of your insight as well...
> 
> My due date is sometimes in April, 2016. If we get grant before that we are planning to shift to Australia sometime during January 2016 and deliver baby there. Would this be a right decision? I'm not sure about the pros and cons. The only thing that I'm concerned about is the cost of post delivery and how will I take care of myself and my 2 year kid while my husband is away for work.
> Below are the few listed doubts:
> 
> 
> Firstly, what if I encounter delivery pain while my husband is away for work. Is there a way for me to get emergency medical assistance and how can I make sure my 2 year kid is taken care?
> 
> Secondly, If emergency medical service like ambulance are available what is the cost involved? or is there any better option available for us?
> 
> Finally, for instance, if it happen to be a C-Section, I would need someone who would take care of me and my family atleast for 3 months. So, in that case, I'm not sure would I be able to get a maid or someone who would help me take care of my 2 year old kid, until I stabilise and be on my own. Moreover, I could not afford to bring my parents to take care of me as they are already 70+ years. I'm sure people should have definitely faced a similar kind of situation and would have found a way to get around this, and this is where I expect your recommendation and suggestion..
> 
> Else, if we plan to deliver the baby in India and then travel, I suppose the PR for the new baby has to be done separately. Hence, I'm not sure how long or how feasible would it be. I'm bit skeptical, would this further delay our entry.
> 
> Thanks


First off, congrats for the good news.

I would highly recommend that you lodge the visa and declare your pregnancy when CO is allocated. Your visa will be put on hold until the delivery after which you can go for the medicals for everyone including the new born. Get the newborn's passport issued and have him/ her added to the application at no additional cost. The department themselves suggest the following (taken from checklist pdf document that CO had sent me):


> *Pregnant clients*
> The Australian Government does not recommend undergoing chest x-rays whilst pregnant.
> If you are pregnant, you may decide to postpone your chest x-ray until after the birth
> of your child. If you are from a country considered higher risk for Tuberculosis (see
> Health examinations)
> this means that a decision will not be made on your visa application until after the birth of your child.


I cannot answer your other questions precisely, but from what I know, medicare will not cover ambulance services. Getting a private health insurance might not be possible or if possible, they won't cover existing pregnancy. Child care costs are higher but you get some amount back as Family Benefit or some exemption in tax (not sure) and also not sure if you would be eligible for this right away or if there is any waiting period for new immigrants.

As for child visa later on, it would mean an added cost (new visa application) and around 14+ months of processing time.


----------



## Kiran.thanal

Default EOI status for New South Wales
Hello All,
I have filed an EOI for skilled nominated subclass 190 permanent visa for New South Wales on 21/08/2025.and my total point is 70.I have few queries regarding my EOI status.My occupation code is 225499 and the occupation status is showing as closed for New South Wales but my agent said I will be able to file and EOI for NSW even if occupation is closed due to some new rule change this year.kindly answer the following queries pertaining to NEW SOUTH WALES.
1).How do I get to know the status of my EOI
Filed for NSW?
2).Can we file an EOI if occupation is closed?
3).How much time does it take to get an invitation ?
Kindly help.
Regards
Kiran.J


----------



## JavWa

KeeDa said:


> I believe the whole reason for this shorter IED is that you travel to Australia and meet a panel physician there. I haven't seen the health declaration, but I am sure it did say so. Otherwise, I cannot think of any other reason for them asking you to visit under 6 months' time.


I am really worried  as we are planning a trip of 5-6 days, and if we are not able to meet or didn't get appointment from Panel physician then what would be the circumstances.. Do we need to stay until we meet them in our initial entry....


----------



## JK684

Kiran.thanal said:


> Default EOI status for New South Wales
> Hello All,
> I have filed an EOI for skilled nominated subclass 190 permanent visa for New South Wales on 21/08/2025.and my total point is 70.I have few queries regarding my EOI status.My occupation code is 225499 and the occupation status is showing as closed for New South Wales but my agent said I will be able to file and EOI for NSW even if occupation is closed due to some new rule change this year.kindly answer the following queries pertaining to NEW SOUTH WALES.
> 1).How do I get to know the status of my EOI
> Filed for NSW?
> 2).Can we file an EOI if occupation is closed?
> 3).How much time does it take to get an invitation ?
> Kindly help.
> Regards
> Kiran.J



If you have 70 points with State nomination, why cant you try 189 with 65 points ? (provided your occupation is in the SOL for 2015-16)


----------



## arun05

subscribed


----------



## JavWa

what all documents we should carry in our first visit? Is it only our Passport and Visa copy.

Or all other documents which we submitted for Visa filing.


----------



## arun05

JavWa said:


> what all documents we should carry in our first visit? Is it only our Passport and Visa copy.
> 
> Or all other documents which we submitted for Visa filing.


Grant letter is enough with passport


----------



## mwaqar

Hi,
I'm applying as the main applicant (telecom engr), and my wife (mba finance) is part of the application as dependent. The visa application online asks for work history of the spouse. She has worked for a few years in finance field in a couple of companies, and also has some kind of experience letters.

Now, i wonder if the immig folks will require her experience letters as well later. And if they would, m not sure if they require those in their specific format (which is quite demanding). So, if they WOULD later require those letters in their format, it will be a lot of pain arranging them. So, I'm considering skipping her work experience details completely. After all, this is not required as she is travelling as dependent. 

What do seniors here suggest.

___________________________________
ANZSCO Code: 263311 Telecom Engineer
IELTS: 8.5
EOI 189 Invitation (60 points): 6th Jul 2015
Visa Lodge Deadline: 4th Sep 2015


----------



## mankush

has any body who lodged in july got CO allocated or change in status of their application online?


----------



## onlyjoy

Guys,
Can you give me an idea about the EOI applications log pending before the DIBP.
I had applied for 189 on 31 March with 60 points but still no communication.
I think by now the old log must be cleared for 65 and above pointers. Any advice with respect to expectation of EOI in 7 sept or 5 oct rounds will be highly appreciated.


----------



## KeeDa

mwaqar said:


> Hi,
> I'm applying as the main applicant (telecom engr), and my wife (mba finance) is part of the application as dependent. The visa application online asks for work history of the spouse. She has worked for a few years in finance field in a couple of companies, and also has some kind of experience letters.
> 
> Now, i wonder if the immig folks will require her experience letters as well later. And if they would, m not sure if they require those in their specific format (which is quite demanding). So, if they WOULD later require those letters in their format, it will be a lot of pain arranging them. So, I'm considering skipping her work experience details completely. After all, this is not required as she is travelling as dependent.
> 
> What do seniors here suggest.


Even if CO asks, it won't be any specific format. Whatever she has will suffice.

My wife too has work experience and the same has been mentioned in the visa application. I did not upload anything for her work, and neither has CO asked for it.
Edit: Point to note: I am not claiming partner points.


----------



## arun05

KeeDa said:


> Even if CO asks, it won't be any specific format. Whatever she has will suffice.
> 
> My wife too has work experience and the same has been mentioned in the visa application. I did not upload anything for her work, and neither has CO asked for it.
> Edit: Point to note: I am not claiming partner points.


Hi Keeda,

CO has assigned on 20-08 to you, is there any change is application status?
did CO ask for any another doc?
What is the status of medical in immi account after CO assigned?


----------



## pareshs

*VISA and PCC*

Hello Seniors, 


I have recently lodged my application on the 24th August 2015 via agent in Melbourne and I'm based in Dubai, U.A.E. Just was curious as agent only sent me acknowledgement and receipt of payment of the visa application but no instruction on when and how can I do my PCC and Meds. Has any one done their meds and PCC in Dubai, UAE - so can you please suggest where can I get this how? and usually should it be done once CO is assigned or can be done before that?


Awaiting your kind reply.


Regards, 
Paresh


----------



## KeeDa

arun05 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> CO has assigned on 20-08 to you, is there any change is application status?
> did CO ask for any another doc?
> What is the status of medical in immi account after CO assigned?


Since CO has requested some documents, the status has changed to "Information requested"

Medicals part in the immiAccout for each applicant still is the same. Medical status does not change until we undertake the medical tests. Mine are scheduled for 03-Sep and once the medical center uploads the results, if all is well, the medicals related status/ text will change to "provided and finalized".

I just logged in and checked, the button "Get Health Details" still is there and clicking it says:
"_Health requirement – examinations required
This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations._"

I am sure that earlier before CO allocation it was the same like above.


----------



## joey1

pareshs said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> 
> I have recently lodged my application on the 24th August 2015 via agent in Melbourne and I'm based in Dubai, U.A.E. Just was curious as agent only sent me acknowledgement and receipt of payment of the visa application but no instruction on when and how can I do my PCC and Meds. Has any one done their meds and PCC in Dubai, UAE - so can you please suggest where can I get this how? and usually should it be done once CO is assigned or can be done before that?
> 
> 
> Awaiting your kind reply.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Paresh


Yes, you can prepare your PCC and Medi before CO assign, your agent will create your HAP ID for medi, in Dubai you can visit Dubai London clinic (festival city or Jumeirah branch).

Regards,


----------



## pareshs

joey1 said:


> Yes, you can prepare your PCC and Medi before CO assign, your agent will create your HAP ID for medi, in Dubai you can visit Dubai London clinic (festival city or Jumeirah branch).
> 
> Regards,




Hello, 

Thanks for your reply. How abt PCC, how to get that done please?


My agent is really slow, he hasnt even informed me about HAP ID. Can I create this somehow if I have the application id?


Regards,


----------



## joey1

pareshs said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. How abt PCC, how to get that done please?
> 
> 
> My agent is really slow, he hasnt even informed me about HAP ID. Can I create this somehow if I have the application id?
> 
> 
> Regards,


For medical you need HAP ID, but for PCC you can get it done. Just visit police HQ next to Al Mullah plaza, charges 220/- AED bring your passport and emirates ID.


----------



## omarsh

pareshs said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> 
> I have recently lodged my application on the 24th August 2015 via agent in Melbourne and I'm based in Dubai, U.A.E. Just was curious as agent only sent me acknowledgement and receipt of payment of the visa application but no instruction on when and how can I do my PCC and Meds. Has any one done their meds and PCC in Dubai, UAE - so can you please suggest where can I get this how? and usually should it be done once CO is assigned or can be done before that?
> 
> 
> Awaiting your kind reply.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Paresh


Hi Paresh,

For PCC in Dubai you can apply using the Dubai Police mobile app, then you visit the nearest station to verify your details and your letter will be sent by email by next day. 

As for medicals you need to do them at Dubai London Clinic.


----------



## omarsh

joey1 said:


> For medical you need HAP ID, but for PCC you can get it done. Just visit police HQ next to Al Mullah plaza, charges 220/- AED bring your passport and emirates ID.


But for HAP ID i guess you can generate before CO is allocated?


----------



## Expecting189

omarsh said:


> But for HAP ID i guess you can generate before CO is allocated?


Yes you can get your medicals done using your HAP ID before CO allocation.

Your initial date of entry will depend on the date your PCC or Medicals were issued (whichever was issued first). Hence in cases where people know that it would not take them much time to get a PCC or a Medical done they wait till CO allocation.

Having said that there are many who get all the documents (including Medicals and PCC) uploaded before CO allocation and many in such cases have got a direct grant. The choice is yours.


----------



## omarsh

Expecting189 said:


> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> But for HAP ID i guess you can generate before CO is allocated?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can get your medicals done using your HAP ID before CO allocation.
> 
> Your initial date of entry will depend on the date your PCC or Medicals were issued (whichever was issued first). Hence in cases where people know that it would not take them much time to get a PCC or a Medical done they wait till CO allocation.
> 
> Having said that there are many who get all the documents (including Medicals and PCC) uploaded before CO allocation and many in such cases have got a direct grant. The choice is yours.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the confirmation.

The thing is in my case i have 3 pcc letters in total, provided two already and the earliest date is July 2015 which have been submitted already , so i don't think its going to make any difference postponing the medical because i wont get the extra few months extension anyways


----------



## Expecting189

omarsh said:


> Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> The thing is in my case i have 3 pcc letters in total, provided two already and the earliest date is July 2015 which have been submitted already , so i don't think its going to make any difference postponing the medical because i wont get the extra few months extension anyways


That is correct, since you have a PCC dated July 2015 you can go ahead with you Medicals now.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I was just wondering in how much time 189 visa applicants usually receive grant?
I lodged mine on 4th August.
I'm not aware of the current trends,etc. Anyone?

Thanks


----------



## John_dh

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was just wondering in how much time 189 visa applicants usually receive grant?
> I lodged mine on 4th August.
> I'm not aware of the current trends,etc. Anyone?
> 
> Thanks


As per current trends , if you have front loaded all documents..you can expect grant between 50 to 60 days..I have lodge on 14th July..it's been 48 days..haven't heard anything.Hoping to get some good news in next two weeks.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

John_dh said:


> As per current trends , if you have front loaded all documents..you can expect grant between 50 to 60 days..I have lodge on 14th July..it's been 48 days..haven't heard anything.Hoping to get some good news in next two weeks.


Oh okay, I have front loaded all the documents except Form 80 and 1221.
Have you uploaded Form 80/1221 as well?


----------



## John_dh

gaurav.kushan said:


> Oh okay, I have front loaded all the documents except Form 80 and 1221.
> Have you uploaded Form 80/1221 as well?


No , I haven't uploaded Form 80/1221, I think these forms are needed if you have any travel history. I partially filled Form 80 , will provide on request.


----------



## auz2015

Hi Guys,

Was just about to lodge my visa application, but had one doubt at the last minute.

In my passport my surname/family name is 'xxx xxx" and my given name is "yyy".

However in other documents such as Birth Certificate and PAN Card, which I was planning to specify as National Documents , they have only mentioned the entire name.

So the question is for national identification documents, where they ask for family name and given name, is it ok if I provide my family name and given name exactly as per the passport for these national documents as well????? (since in my case both my Birth Certificate and PAN Card contain full names only and do not specify family name and given name)

Awaiting your thoughts on the same!!!


----------



## aarvi08

Can someone share DIBP email ? I need clarity on the following : I have lodged 189 visa which will be decided in another 20-35 days. 

My company wants me to attend a meeting in Sydney which is scheduled in 2 weeks. They want to apply Subclass 600 business visitor visa. Can I apply this visa ? Will it have any impact on my 189 application

Strings


----------



## topmahajan

Guys,

I have one doubt regarding onsite assignments details. I am claiming the work experience points. For one employer I was at onsite (USA) for 2 years out of total 4 years. My assessment and reference letter says my location as India for all 4 years ( as I was employee of Indian MNC deputed at USA for 2 years getting US salary). I have below 2 queries:

1. Do we need to mention this anywhere that I was at onsite for 2 years as my employer is not going to give any such information in reference letter? I know we mention our travel history in Form 80 but is there anywhere else we need to mention about onsite assignment?

2. I don't have all salary slips and bank statements for my onsite assignment as it was 5-6 years back and I am not able to get these now. I do have some onsite compensation letters and 1-2 onsite salary slips. Should I attach these documents or should I avoid these? My only concern is that am I creating conflict by adding both Indian Salary and US salary documents though my location is mentioned as India in ACS assessment and employer reference letter?


----------



## int*MarTiNi

John_dh said:


> As per current trends , if you have front loaded all documents..you can expect grant between 50 to 60 days..I have lodge on 14th July..it's been 48 days..haven't heard anything.Hoping to get some good news in next two weeks.


So 50-60 working days or including Saturday n Sunday ?


----------



## KeeDa

John_dh said:


> No , I haven't uploaded Form 80/1221, I think these forms are needed if you have any travel history. I partially filled Form 80 , will provide on request.


Form 80 required only when having travel history - is a misconception. My wife has been requested for it while she does not have any travel history. These days, Form 80 is being requested more often. So, better spend some time and upload it for all adult applicants.


----------



## int*MarTiNi

aarvi08 said:


> Can someone share DIBP email ? I need clarity on the following : I have lodged 189 visa which will be decided in another 20-35 days.
> 
> My company wants me to attend a meeting in Sydney which is scheduled in 2 weeks. They want to apply Subclass 600 business visitor visa. Can I apply this visa ? Will it have any impact on my 189 application
> 
> Strings


Ideally it shouldn't have any impact on another visa that you are getting.


----------



## KeeDa

auz2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Was just about to lodge my visa application, but had one doubt at the last minute.
> 
> In my passport my surname/family name is 'xxx xxx" and my given name is "yyy".
> 
> However in other documents such as Birth Certificate and PAN Card, which I was planning to specify as National Documents , they have only mentioned the entire name.
> 
> So the question is for national identification documents, where they ask for family name and given name, is it ok if I provide my family name and given name exactly as per the passport for these national documents as well????? (since in my case both my Birth Certificate and PAN Card contain full names only and do not specify family name and given name)
> 
> Awaiting your thoughts on the same!!!


I have done the same- mentioned family name as xxx xxx and given name as yyy- i.e. exactly how it should be irrespective of what the documents say.


----------



## KeeDa

aarvi08 said:


> Can someone share DIBP email ? I need clarity on the following : I have lodged 189 visa which will be decided in another 20-35 days.
> 
> My company wants me to attend a meeting in Sydney which is scheduled in 2 weeks. They want to apply Subclass 600 business visitor visa. Can I apply this visa ? Will it have any impact on my 189 application
> 
> Strings


I vaguely remember some weird rule regarding this- about one visa superseding the other leaving the other one in cancelled state. Something to do with you holding only one valid visa at any given point in time. Better search the forum or post a new thread where more experienced members like TheExpatriate or giraussie or Maggie-May will give you precise information about this and ways to avoid mishaps with your PR.

Edit:
[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
But highly unlikely that they will reply under 2 weeks. It took them about a month to reply back to me.


----------



## KeeDa

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have one doubt regarding onsite assignments details. I am claiming the work experience points. For one employer I was at onsite (USA) for 2 years out of total 4 years. My assessment and reference letter says my location as India for all 4 years ( as I was employee of Indian MNC deputed at USA for 2 years getting US salary). I have below 2 queries:
> 
> 1. Do we need to mention this anywhere that I was at onsite for 2 years as my employer is not going to give any such information in reference letter? I know we mention our travel history in Form 80 but is there anywhere else we need to mention about onsite assignment?
> 
> 2. I don't have all salary slips and bank statements for my onsite assignment as it was 5-6 years back and I am not able to get these now. I do have some onsite compensation letters and 1-2 onsite salary slips. Should I attach these documents or should I avoid these? My only concern is that am I creating conflict by adding both Indian Salary and US salary documents though my location is mentioned as India in ACS assessment and employer reference letter?


I have a similar situation. I was onsite for about half a decade and ACS still mentioned "Location: INDIA". The difference in my situation is that I was earning a small component of my Indian salary in my Indian account (I had negotiated the onsite deal this way) and all I provided was salary slips and bank statements for India. None for the onsite job. CO has been allocated and nothing requested regarding that either.

I did mention location of work as the overseas country name in reference letters (for ACS), the EOI, as well as in the visa application.


----------



## auz2015

Thanks for the update Keeda 

I will also do the same

Regards,
auz2015


----------



## onlyjoy

Any inputs Seniors



onlyjoy said:


> Guys,
> Can you give me an idea about the EOI applications log pending before the DIBP.
> I had applied for 189 on 31 March with 60 points but still no communication.
> I think by now the old log must be cleared for 65 and above pointers. Any advice with respect to expectation of EOI in 7 sept or 5 oct rounds will be highly appreciated.


----------



## AL25

Hello all,
I have a question in regards to form 80 which is usually a good idea to front load in an application. I have traveled all over the world extensively with no issues whatsoever however last year when i went to the UAE (Dubai) I was denied a visa on arrival upon arriving at the airport and therefore was not allowed in and had to travel back to the Qatar where I currently reside.

When arriving at the airport in Dubai I was granted the visa on arrival however when the port officer was inputing me in to the system it would not give him the entrance grant for some unknown reason. I was not given a reason for my not being able to enter and was told I should apply for a visa next time before I come to Dubai and would be allowed to enter. After that I followed up with the UAE embassy and checked with my company offices in Dubai and was told I don't have any sort of issues under my name and no criminal record. Frankly I don't quite understand the reason behind my rejection of entry. Anyway since then I have traveled quite a bit in Europe with no issues really. I had previously been to Dubai with no issues.

My question is how do I enter this information in the form 80. I don't think it constitutes a visa rejection as I was given the visa at the airport. Would it be considered a deportation as in asked to leave as stated in question 41. So I would select yes there and basically re-write what I just wrote here. How does it affect my chances in regards to my immigration application. Could I face a rejection or extended review time. I intend to attach a copy of the visa on arrival print on my passport.

Thanks in advance for your help. I know what I wrote is quite long winded so really appreciate the help.

Regards,


----------



## Expecting189

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have one doubt regarding onsite assignments details. I am claiming the work experience points. For one employer I was at onsite (USA) for 2 years out of total 4 years. My assessment and reference letter says my location as India for all 4 years ( as I was employee of Indian MNC deputed at USA for 2 years getting US salary). I have below 2 queries:
> 
> 1. Do we need to mention this anywhere that I was at onsite for 2 years as my employer is not going to give any such information in reference letter? I know we mention our travel history in Form 80 but is there anywhere else we need to mention about onsite assignment?
> 
> 2. I don't have all salary slips and bank statements for my onsite assignment as it was 5-6 years back and I am not able to get these now. I do have some onsite compensation letters and 1-2 onsite salary slips. Should I attach these documents or should I avoid these? My only concern is that am I creating conflict by adding both Indian Salary and US salary documents though my location is mentioned as India in ACS assessment and employer reference letter?


Answers below:
1. Form 80 is where you mention all foreign travels (work related or otherwise). Since you were employed by an Indian MNC (you were on their payroll) and on deputation to another location (US) you were still an employee of the Indian company, your employment status does not change because of your deputation.

2. As stated earlier you were on deputation to another country while still working for the Indian MNC. If your indian company was crediting your salary to your Indian account while you were on deputation you can furnish those details. If that was not the case and you were only paid you salary in US then you will have to furnish some proof (some pay stubs, W2s, bank statement, etc.) 

The IMMI authorities want proof that you were employed for the duration for which you have claimed points, which is why people provide ITRs, Payslips, bank statements and other such documents that help validate their claims. One payslip/ pay stub per quarter too will be good.


----------



## jaykumar

Hi all,

To be very honest, It's worth to read all the comments as it's quite useful information available on this rather than Immigration website. Now I have couple of questions, if someone can help me for this, would be really appriciate.

I got my invitation in last round. my total score was 65 points & out of that I have claimed 5 points for my 4 years work experience. I have assessed my degree from CPA (General Account) before I got invitation. Now, my question is that, I have claimed 5 points for work but I haven't assessed that experience through CPA. So is it compulsory to assess my work experience through CPA or Immigration will check from their side?

I have already lodged my application for 189 visa, so now i'm little bit confuse about work experience?

Any help would be much appriciated.


----------



## asheeshjoshi

I am in Melbourne and applied for PCC for me and my wife on August 10th. Status shows that Application has been scanned and forwarded to High Commission of India for both of us.

They told us the lead time is between 7 to 45 days. 

Does anyone know what is the typical average time to get the PCC and passport back in courier ?

-Regards
Asheesh


----------



## smartclick.lalit

Hi Asheesh,
Usually indian pcc from australia is quick, it takes 1 weeks time if nothing adverse in your case. 
Regards
Smartclick



asheeshjoshi said:


> I am in Melbourne and applied for PCC for me and my wife on August 10th. Status shows that Application has been scanned and forwarded to High Commission of India for both of us.
> 
> They told us the lead time is between 7 to 45 days.
> 
> Does anyone know what is the typical average time to get the PCC and passport back in courier ?
> 
> -Regards
> Asheesh


----------



## aks.amitsahu

John_dh said:


> As per current trends , if you have front loaded all documents..you can expect grant between 50 to 60 days..I have lodge on 14th July..it's been 48 days..haven't heard anything.Hoping to get some good news in next two weeks.


Well there are many who have applied in May n still waiting , I have lodged my visa on 29 May , front loaded all the documents on 7 June & still waiting for my grant :-(

Cheers
Amit


----------



## asheeshjoshi

Thank you.

I re-checked and our PCC application got scanned on the 19th of August.
So should I give it one more week before checking with them ?

-Regards
Asheesh


----------



## omarsh

jaykumar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> To be very honest, It's worth to read all the comments as it's quite useful information available on this rather than Immigration website. Now I have couple of questions, if someone can help me for this, would be really appriciate.
> 
> I got my invitation in last round. my total score was 65 points & out of that I have claimed 5 points for my 4 years work experience. I have assessed my degree from CPA (General Account) before I got invitation. Now, my question is that, I have claimed 5 points for work but I haven't assessed that experience through CPA. So is it compulsory to assess my work experience through CPA or Immigration will check from their side?
> 
> I have already lodged my application for 189 visa, so now i'm little bit confuse about work experience?
> 
> Any help would be much appriciated.


Your claimed work experience must be assessed by the relevant authority.


----------



## kamy58

jaykumar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> To be very honest, It's worth to read all the comments as it's quite useful information available on this rather than Immigration website. Now I have couple of questions, if someone can help me for this, would be really appriciate.
> 
> I got my invitation in last round. my total score was 65 points & out of that I have claimed 5 points for my 4 years work experience. I have assessed my degree from CPA (General Account) before I got invitation. Now, my question is that, I have claimed 5 points for work but I haven't assessed that experience through CPA. So is it compulsory to assess my work experience through CPA or Immigration will check from their side?
> 
> I have already lodged my application for 189 visa, so now i'm little bit confuse about work experience?
> 
> Any help would be much appriciated.


You can claim only after assessing from respective authority, that is the first step in the process. 
Other General Accountants may provide information on the process of assessing, but I don't think your job code would be an exception for assessment.
You might have to withdraw the visa application before it is rejected but before that let some General Accountant reply on the assessment.


----------



## smartclick.lalit

To be honest with you asheesh checking with them will not help you mate. Becoz they already mentioned the time for processing could go upto 1.5 month. Most of the cases get PCC in 1 week, but if you dont, you still cant question them .
I hope you understand what i am trying to convey. You can still give it a shot, if it helps.
Regards
Smartclick



asheeshjoshi said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I re-checked and our PCC application got scanned on the 19th of August.
> So should I give it one more week before checking with them ?
> 
> -Regards
> Asheesh


----------



## goodtimes

AL25 said:


> Hello all,
> I have a question in regards to form 80 which is usually a good idea to front load in an application. I have traveled all over the world extensively with no issues whatsoever however last year when i went to the UAE (Dubai) I was denied a visa on arrival upon arriving at the airport and therefore was not allowed in and had to travel back to the Qatar where I currently reside.
> 
> When arriving at the airport in Dubai I was granted the visa on arrival however when the port officer was inputing me in to the system it would not give him the entrance grant for some unknown reason. I was not given a reason for my not being able to enter and was told I should apply for a visa next time before I come to Dubai and would be allowed to enter. After that I followed up with the UAE embassy and checked with my company offices in Dubai and was told I don't have any sort of issues under my name and no criminal record. Frankly I don't quite understand the reason behind my rejection of entry. Anyway since then I have traveled quite a bit in Europe with no issues really. I had previously been to Dubai with no issues.
> 
> My question is how do I enter this information in the form 80. I don't think it constitutes a visa rejection as I was given the visa at the airport. Would it be considered a deportation as in asked to leave as stated in question 41. So I would select yes there and basically re-write what I just wrote here. How does it affect my chances in regards to my immigration application. Could I face a rejection or extended review time. I intend to attach a copy of the visa on arrival print on my passport.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help. I know what I wrote is quite long winded so really appreciate the help.
> 
> Regards,


Hi,

Here are a few points to think about:
1. Were you denied a visa or were you granted a visa but denied entrance to the visiting country? 

2. Deportation is referred to as "removal" in legal terms and it occurs when the government orders that a non-citizen be removed from the country. Do you think you were deported?

3. Whatever happened, tell them the entire truth and if there is no column/section you consider as fit for reporting your case, then enter that information in PART T - ADDITIONAL INFORMATION on page 18 of Form 80.

All the best!


----------



## Leo1986

27th and 31th of august grant-free !!!
where is the grants ?


----------



## immi2Oz

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have one doubt regarding onsite assignments details. I am claiming the work experience points. For one employer I was at onsite (USA) for 2 years out of total 4 years. My assessment and reference letter says my location as India for all 4 years ( as I was employee of Indian MNC deputed at USA for 2 years getting US salary). I have below 2 queries:
> 
> 1. Do we need to mention this anywhere that I was at onsite for 2 years as my employer is not going to give any such information in reference letter? I know we mention our travel history in Form 80 but is there anywhere else we need to mention about onsite assignment?
> 
> 2. I don't have all salary slips and bank statements for my onsite assignment as it was 5-6 years back and I am not able to get these now. I do have some onsite compensation letters and 1-2 onsite salary slips. Should I attach these documents or should I avoid these? My only concern is that am I creating conflict by adding both Indian Salary and US salary documents though my location is mentioned as India in ACS assessment and employer reference letter?


Mahajan,

I had mailed ACS directly about a similar issue in my case. They replied with the below content. So what I did was, I got the reference letter from the company without the countries. Also, I got another statutory declaration from a colleague (not supervisory level) for the four months abroad. I got his ID card copy also. I had some payslips also. I attached all these for ACS and got positive assessment.

Email from ACS:

Thank you for your email.

If you would like your <country X> experience reporting on you will need to provide either an employer reference on company letterhead or a Statutory Declaration from a colleague preferably a supervisor/manager level that details the breakdown of countries of employment whilst you worked at <company x>.

Please also note that the employer reference that you attached to your email needs to be certified before it is attached to your online skill assessment application form.

A document is a certified copy when the original document is photocopied or scanned and a person authorised to certify documents stamps and signs the copy, signifying that it is a true copy of the original document.

The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
· The words “Certified True Copy of the Original”
· The signature of the certifying person
· The date signed and name of the certifying person
· Registration number or title of the certifying person (eg: Police Officer, Doctor)
· Certification details must be legible on the copy

Please let me know if you have any further questions.

Kind regards,


----------



## jaykumar

kamy58 said:


> You can claim only after assessing from respective authority, that is the first step in the process.
> Other General Accountants may provide information on the process of assessing, but I don't think your job code would be an exception for assessment.
> You might have to withdraw the visa application before it is rejected but before that let some General Accountant reply on the assessment.


Hi,

I understand that I forgot to assess my work experience but now can I apply for assessment of my work experience?If CPA won't accept any work experience, then what might be the outcome?


----------



## kamy58

jaykumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I understand that I forgot to assess my work experience but now can I apply for assessment of my work experience?If CPA won't accept any work experience, then what might be the outcome?


If Assessing authority's assessment is different than your assessment and the information you have provided in EOI, then Visa might get rejected.

Tell me one thing, didn't EOI asked for below question

Does the client have a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing
authority?

What did you answer to this question


----------



## sood2gagan

Hello Guys, 

Is it safe to mention visa grant number in Resume?


----------



## jaykumar

kamy58 said:


> If Assessing authority's assessment is different than your assessment and the information you have provided in EOI, then Visa might get rejected.
> 
> Tell me one thing, didn't EOI asked for below question
> 
> Does the client have a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing
> authority?
> 
> What did you answer to this question


yes, it was a question there, but as I got positive assessment report from CPA so I have clicked on "Yes", but on Asssessment letter it's mentioned that "you got positive assessement for acadamic". I called to CPA today as I have applied for full assessment, they said you can email about work experience & will do assessemnt for that. I haven't given any wrong information as I have all the proof of work, but form previous work place they denied to give any experience letter as my term was not good with them, but certainly I can manage letter from collegue & i have salary proof & tax receipts as well. even if they don't count my experience still I have 60 points, don't you think is it enough for 189 visa?


----------



## kamy58

jaykumar said:


> yes, it was a question there, but as I got positive assessment report from CPA so I have clicked on "Yes", but on Asssessment letter it's mentioned that "you got positive assessement for acadamic". I called to CPA today as I have applied for full assessment, they said you can email about work experience & will do assessemnt for that. I haven't given any wrong information as I have all the proof of work, but form previous work place they denied to give any experience letter as my term was not good with them, but certainly I can manage letter from collegue & i have salary proof & tax receipts as well. even if they don't count my experience still I have 60 points, don't you think is it enough for 189 visa?


As far as I know assessment is required for both academics and experience and basis which you can claim points in EOI. But here you have not got the assessment for experience and you claimed points for it, I would defer this to anyone from your job code if experience assessment is mandatory or not which I highly doubt. 
So you got the invitation on 65 points, if you don't provide proofs for 65 points whatever is the case you application will be rejected whether you have minimum 60 or not doesn't matter, so better would be to withdraw application.

*Guys- Can anyone from General Account Category reply this thread that experience assessment is mandatory your job code or not so that Jay can take an informed decision.*


----------



## goodtimes

kamy58 said:


> As far as I know assessment is required for both academics and experience and basis which you can claim points in EOI. But here you have not got the assessment for experience and you claimed points for it, I would defer this to anyone from your job code if experience assessment is mandatory or not which I highly doubt.
> So you got the invitation on 65 points, if you don't provide proofs for 65 points whatever is the case you application will be rejected whether you have minimum 60 or not doesn't matter, so better would be to withdraw application.
> 
> *Guys- Can anyone from General Account Category reply this thread that experience assessment is mandatory your job code or not so that Jay can take an informed decision.*


Looks like it is mandatory - Please read here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Skills-assessment-and-assessing-authorities

_*You must provide from the relevant assessing authority a full (permanent) skills assessment which must be used for Points Tested Skilled Migration.* ...

Some assessing authorities issue a provisional or subclass 485 skills assessment for recent graduates of Australian educational institutions applying for a subclass 485 visa. *The primary difference is that a subclass 485 skills assessment does not require employment in the applicant's occupation at the skilled level unlike a full or permanent skills assessment.* A suitable provisional skills assessment issued for subclass 485 is not a suitable skills assessment for a Points Tested Skilled Migration visa._

Not 100 % sure about the applicability of this in OP's case, however it might be helpful in understanding the situation. All the best.

Further: http://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/become-a-cpa/migration-assessment


----------



## goodtimes

sood2gagan said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Is it safe to mention visa grant number in Resume?


What do you mean by "safe" in this context? Why would you mention visa grant number in your Resumé? :confused2:


----------



## kamy58

kamy58 said:


> As far as I know assessment is required for both academics and experience and basis which you can claim points in EOI. But here you have not got the assessment for experience and you claimed points for it, I would defer this to anyone from your job code if experience assessment is mandatory or not which I highly doubt.
> So you got the invitation on 65 points, if you don't provide proofs for 65 points whatever is the case you application will be rejected whether you have minimum 60 or not doesn't matter, so better would be to withdraw application.
> 
> *Guys- Can anyone from General Account Category reply this thread that experience assessment is mandatory your job code or not so that Jay can take an informed decision.*


Below is from CPA, you need experience assessment if you are claiming for points

Skilled employment assessment
CPA Australia’s assessment of your work history can be used to claim points for skilled employment. This is an optional component to the general skills assessment. 

Criteria

Work experience or employment claims will only be considered if you receive (or have previously received) a positive skills assessment under your nominated occupation by CPA Australia.

CPA Australia will recognise employment that is:

assessed as closely related to the ANZSCO occupation you have received a positive skills assessment outcome for
undertaken after you have completed a formal qualification (or combination of qualifications) that is assessed as comparable to at least an Australian Bachelor Degree according to AEI-NOOSR and CPA Australia
paid and continuous for a minimum of 20 hours per week

CPA Australia - Skilled employment assessment


----------



## kamikaze87

Hey guys,

I just submit the skill assessment to Engineer Australia today (31/8), my Ielts will be expired in 26/10. 

Is there any chance that I don't have to take another Ielts test until I lodge my visa application (subclass 189) ?

Thanks.


----------



## jaykumar

kamy58 said:


> Below is from CPA, you need experience assessment if you are claiming for points
> 
> Skilled employment assessment
> CPA Australia’s assessment of your work history can be used to claim points for skilled employment. This is an optional component to the general skills assessment.
> 
> Criteria
> 
> Work experience or employment claims will only be considered if you receive (or have previously received) a positive skills assessment under your nominated occupation by CPA Australia.
> 
> CPA Australia will recognise employment that is:
> 
> assessed as closely related to the ANZSCO occupation you have received a positive skills assessment outcome for
> undertaken after you have completed a formal qualification (or combination of qualifications) that is assessed as comparable to at least an Australian Bachelor Degree according to AEI-NOOSR and CPA Australia
> paid and continuous for a minimum of 20 hours per week
> 
> CPA Australia - Skilled employment assessment


but I have already paid visa fees as well, so do you think is it wise decision to withdraw application on this time??? I am working as an accountant assistant & before that as well, my work duties are closely related to ANZSCO, so in this case even if they assess my work experience, it would be sweet. Do you have have any idea how they will verify my work experience?do they visit or through email or call??


----------



## goodtimes

kamikaze87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just submit the skill assessment to Engineer Australia today (31/8), my Ielts will be expired in 26/10.
> 
> Is there any chance that I don't have to take another Ielts test until I lodge my visa application (subclass 189) ?
> 
> Thanks.


It might not be possible to hear about your skill assessment from EA before 7 Sept. 2015. In that case, you won't be able to submit an EOI for the upcoming round of invites in September. However, chances are that you will be able to get results from EA before October round of invites. This will enable you to submit an EOI. Now if your EOI gets selected in the October round of invites then you will not be required to take another IELTS provided you apply for your visa in time.

All this depends on the number of points you will be able to achieve once you have your skills assessed by EA. 

To be on the safer side, start preparing for IELTS or PTE and be ready to take the test if required.

All the best!


----------



## goodtimes

jaykumar said:


> but I have already paid visa fees as well, so do you think is it wise decision to withdraw application on this time??? I am working as an accountant assistant & before that as well, my work duties are closely related to ANZSCO, so in this case even if they assess my work experience, it would be sweet. Do you have have any idea how they will verify my work experience?do they visit or through email or call??


FIRST OF ALL - Please update your timeline in your signature!! 
Can you share a screenshot of the skills assessment that you received - you should probably blank out the personal details and other sensitive information before sharing.

If you haven't got the correct skills assessment, what are you going to upload in the skills assessment section of Immi Accounts required documents? Can you very quickly get another skill assessment done? When did you apply for visa? Please share all this data for better understanding of your situation and more appropriate responses.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

sood2gagan said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Is it safe to mention visa grant number in Resume?


I have not heard anybody mentioned Visa grant number in their resume...Anyways what is the point in doing so?


----------



## Expecting189

sood2gagan said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Is it safe to mention visa grant number in Resume?


You need not mention the Visa Grant Number. On your resume just mention that you have a PR (189 / 190 Visa). You can provide further evidence if asked for.


----------



## bharathyku

Hi all,
Under what circumstances does employer verification happen? I have a single company experience for 5+ years. My senior who provided me the reference letter is out of India for few weeks and won't be accessible by the phone number that I had provided. Whom would they contact in that case? Please provide your inputs.


----------



## goodtimes

bharathyku said:


> Hi all,
> Under what circumstances does employer verification happen? I have a single company experience for 5+ years. My senior who provided me the reference letter is out of India for few weeks and won't be accessible by the phone number that I had provided. Whom would they contact in that case? Please provide your inputs.


Not sure under what circumstances employer verification happens. They will probably contact the HR and the numbers that you shared for references. You can perhaps request your senior to divert/forward his calls to a number where he can be reached.


----------



## bharathyku

goodtimes said:


> Not sure under what circumstances employer verification happens. They will probably contact the HR and the numbers that you shared for references. You can perhaps request your senior to divert/forward his calls to a number where he can be reached.


Thank you for the response. I have not informed my HR about this but I will ask my senior to forward his calls like you suggested. Thank you !


----------



## SetFree

sophia007 said:


> I have an indian birth certifcate. Do I need a notarized copy or can I submitted scanned colored copy? It's going to be a really long time for me, if I have to get this notarized from India..as I've been here in US for a really long time.
> 
> Please help.


You can get your birth certificate notarized in the US, it basically involves someone looking at the original and the copy and certifying that they are of the same document. You don't have to get anything from the issuing body all the way in India (unless, of course, you don't have your original document). 

A lot of other feedback has stated that a colour scan would be enough, so you can go ahead and go that route but if you want to do it just in case, see a notary public/justice of the peace/attorney/etc to certify it for you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SetFree

sood2gagan said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Is it safe to mention visa grant number in Resume?


Not necessary, in my opinion. I'm assuming companies will ask you at some point in the hiring process if you are eligible to work in Australia. You can state that you are a permanent resident and/or visa class if you want but I don't think any more information would be needed, at least not at the resume stage.

Hope this helps


----------



## SetFree

Leo1986 said:


> 27th and 31th of august grant-free !!!
> where is the grants ?


Probably because:
1. A fair chunk of that time interval was the weekend and they may not be working ALL weekends now
2. Not every person who is in the visa process is on the forum/spreadsheet (pretty sure it's only a fraction of the total number) and also not everyone updates either platform immediately.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Expecting189

bharathyku said:


> Hi all,
> Under what circumstances does employer verification happen? I have a single company experience for 5+ years. My senior who provided me the reference letter is out of India for few weeks and won't be accessible by the phone number that I had provided. Whom would they contact in that case? Please provide your inputs.


In most cases it happens if your documents of company details do not look legitimate to the assessing authorities. There can various reasons.
Having said that, at least as per my knowledge, employer verifications are not a norm and do not happen in most of the cases.

My case was same as yours as my senior was not available when CO allocation took place, but I did not have to undergo employer verification.

In most cases if the CO is unhappy with a detail you have shared, they will contact you about the same.

Apart from the details about your senior, did you share contact details about your company. If they can reach someone on those numbers you may very well be safe.


----------



## bharathyku

Expecting189 said:


> In most cases it happens if your documents of company details do not look legitimate to the assessing authorities. There can various reasons.
> Having said that, at least as per my knowledge, employer verifications are not a norm and do not happen in most of the cases.
> 
> My case was same as yours as my senior was not available when CO allocation took place, but I did not have to undergo employer verification.
> 
> In most cases if the CO is unhappy with a detail you have shared, they will contact you about the same.
> 
> Apart from the details about your senior, did you share contact details about your company. If they can reach someone on those numbers you may very well be safe.



Thank you for the detailed response and sharing your experience. I have not shared any other details but my senior's official mail ID is there in the letter. How do you know your assessment is in progress? I see received as the status against all my documents.


----------



## islamabad dude

I have been a silent reader of this forum. This forum has helped me tremendously in answering difficult questions. thanks to the Sr.s who has provided so much input. my time lines are below.
I called DIBP on july 29 after i got an email on july 22 from Skilled support requesting some info which was provided the next day. In august i called 2 times during which i was told that CO was assigned on july 17th but my status never changed as everything was front uploaded including form 80 and form 1221 PCC and medical. called today and i was told all checks are done and after 10 mintues got the golden email. thanks to everyone and wish everyone the best for people who are waiting.

ANZSCO Code: computer and systems network engineer
ACS +ve: 24 march
IELTS: 8,8.5 ,7.5, 7 April 2015
EOI 189 (60 Points):8 April 2015
EOI Invitation: 8 May 2015
Visa Lodged: 20 May 2015
PCC 29 June 2015
Grant: 31st August
IED: July 2016


----------



## Eng.Waqas

bharathyku said:


> Thank you for the detailed response and sharing your experience. I have not shared any other details but my senior's official mail ID is there in the letter. How do you know your assessment is in progress? I see received as the status against all my documents.


Hello Bhartkhyku

In my portal account following message being appeared How would I know that My case in process However 90 days already gone let me know Similar message in your portal appear ?


"All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime"


----------



## Eng.Waqas

islamabad dude said:


> I have been a silent reader of this forum. This forum has helped me tremendously in answering difficult questions. thanks to the Sr.s who has provided so much input. my time lines are below.
> I called DIBP on july 29 after i got an email on july 22 from Skilled support requesting some info which was provided the next day. In august i called 2 times during which i was told that CO was assigned on july 17th but my status never changed as everything was front uploaded including form 80 and form 1221 PCC and medical. called today and i was told all checks are done and after 10 mintues got the golden email. thanks to everyone and wish everyone the best for people who are waiting.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: computer and systems network engineer
> ACS +ve: 24 march
> IELTS: 8,8.5 ,7.5, 7 April 2015
> EOI 189 (60 Points):8 April 2015
> EOI Invitation: 8 May 2015
> Visa Lodged: 20 May 2015
> PCC 29 June 2015
> Grant: 31st August
> IED: July 2016


Congrats Dude


----------



## goodtimes

islamabad dude said:


> I have been a silent reader of this forum. This forum has helped me tremendously in answering difficult questions. thanks to the Sr.s who has provided so much input. my time lines are below.
> I called DIBP on july 29 after i got an email on july 22 from Skilled support requesting some info which was provided the next day. In august i called 2 times during which i was told that CO was assigned on july 17th but my status never changed as everything was front uploaded including form 80 and form 1221 PCC and medical. called today and i was told all checks are done and after 10 mintues got the golden email. thanks to everyone and wish everyone the best for people who are waiting.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: computer and systems network engineer
> ACS +ve: 24 march
> IELTS: 8,8.5 ,7.5, 7 April 2015
> EOI 189 (60 Points):8 April 2015
> EOI Invitation: 8 May 2015
> Visa Lodged: 20 May 2015
> PCC 29 June 2015
> Grant: 31st August
> IED: July 2016


Congratulations! Great News... wish you all the best for your future plans... Cheers!


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

islamabad dude said:


> I have been a silent reader of this forum. This forum has helped me tremendously in answering difficult questions. thanks to the Sr.s who has provided so much input. my time lines are below.
> I called DIBP on july 29 after i got an email on july 22 from Skilled support requesting some info which was provided the next day. In august i called 2 times during which i was told that CO was assigned on july 17th but my status never changed as everything was front uploaded including form 80 and form 1221 PCC and medical. called today and i was told all checks are done and after 10 mintues got the golden email. thanks to everyone and wish everyone the best for people who are waiting.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: computer and systems network engineer
> ACS +ve: 24 march
> IELTS: 8,8.5 ,7.5, 7 April 2015
> EOI 189 (60 Points):8 April 2015
> EOI Invitation: 8 May 2015
> Visa Lodged: 20 May 2015
> PCC 29 June 2015
> Grant: 31st August
> IED: July 2016


Great news...Congratulations mate


----------



## bharathyku

Eng.Waqas said:


> Hello Bhartkhyku
> 
> In my portal account following message being appeared How would I know that My case in process However 90 days already gone let me know Similar message in your portal appear ?
> 
> 
> "All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime"


Yes for the health exam for me and my spouse it appears that way. For my child, it is still in progress. However for other documents it shows only received as the status. Did you contact them as it is already past 90 days ?


----------



## Eng.Waqas

islamabad dude said:


> I have been a silent reader of this forum. This forum has helped me tremendously in answering difficult questions. thanks to the Sr.s who has provided so much input. my time lines are below.
> I called DIBP on july 29 after i got an email on july 22 from Skilled support requesting some info which was provided the next day. In august i called 2 times during which i was told that CO was assigned on july 17th but my status never changed as everything was front uploaded including form 80 and form 1221 PCC and medical. called today and i was told all checks are done and after 10 mintues got the golden email. thanks to everyone and wish everyone the best for people who are waiting.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: computer and systems network engineer
> ACS +ve: 24 march
> IELTS: 8,8.5 ,7.5, 7 April 2015
> EOI 189 (60 Points):8 April 2015
> EOI Invitation: 8 May 2015
> Visa Lodged: 20 May 2015
> PCC 29 June 2015
> Grant: 31st August
> IED: July 2016


Islamabad Dude
Currently you are in Islamabad or Australia ?? Cause I have similar case CO contacted me on 20 July then after that I have uploaded all docs by 15 august Now waiting grant


----------



## Eng.Waqas

bharathyku said:


> Yes for the health exam for me and my spouse it appears that way. For my child, it is still in progress. However for other documents it shows only received as the status. Did you contact them as it is already past 90 days ?


No I do not contact so far because today 90 days has been completed What you suggest should I contact with CO or wait ??


----------



## islamabad dude

waqas i am in islamabad as i got my grant today.


----------



## Eng.Waqas

islamabad dude said:


> waqas i am in islamabad as i got my grant today.


so you are offshore applicant Thats Great


----------



## bharathyku

Eng.Waqas said:


> No I do not contact so far because today 90 days has been completed What you suggest should I contact with CO or wait ??


Yes in my opinion you could contact the CO about your status.


----------



## sood2gagan

goodtimes said:


> What do you mean by "safe" in this context? Why would you mention visa grant number in your Resumé? :confused2:



I guess it would build trust that the applicant actually has the visa and if they needed it can be verified? It is just the number like a Passport No.

It just a question that raised in my mind.


----------



## kamy58

sood2gagan said:


> I guess it would build trust that the applicant actually has the visa and if they needed it can be verified? It is just the number like a Passport No.
> 
> It just a question that raised in my mind.


It's a confidential information and you don't want to float it across in you resume. You mentioned that you have PR that is sufficient and considered for next round they will ask for the details if needed.


----------



## goodtimes

sood2gagan said:


> I guess it would build trust that the applicant actually has the visa and if they needed it can be verified? It is just the number like a Passport No.
> 
> It just a question that raised in my mind.


If you write "trekking" as one of your hobbies in your resume, nobody is going to ask you to provide documents and evidence for that. However, when you mention you have a bachelor's degree or that you have a PR, then your employee (or the HR) is going to verify your documents for the same. 

Do you mention your roll number or registration number of your degree and certificates on your resume? Does that build that "trust"? Perhaps if you follow that culture then you can go ahead and mention your PR visa grant number as well.

Otherwise, just relax and simply mention your precise visa status on your resume, so that you can be considered as a candidate suitable for employment in Australia.

The "document checking" and candidate authenticity is usually done later i.e. during or before the interview stage. 

All the best with your job hunt! Cheers


----------



## ssenapathy

Hi Friends,

I am waiting for my IELTS results for applying 189 visa. Meanwhile, I would like to check if I can include my mother who is completely dependent on me. My sister is also currently in US. From the Australian Immigration website, I could see that my mother(my dependent) should satisfy the below criteria. Kindly advice what kind of documents I need to produce for all the below 5 criterias.

1. they do not have a spouse or de facto partner
2. they usually live with you
3. they are wholly or substantially reliant on your financial support for their basic living needs (food, shelter and clothing)
4. they are more reliant on you for support than on any other person or source
5. they have relied on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application.


----------



## kamy58

goodtimes said:


> If you write "trekking" as one of your hobbies in your resume, nobody is going to ask you to provide documents and evidence for that. However, when you mention you have a bachelor's degree or that you have a PR, then your employee (or the HR) is going to verify your documents for the same.
> 
> Do you mention your roll number or registration number of your degree and certificates on your resume? Does that build that "trust"? Perhaps if you follow that culture then you can go ahead and mention your PR visa grant number as well.
> 
> Otherwise, just relax and simply mention your precise visa status on your resume, so that you can be considered as a candidate suitable for employment in Australia.
> 
> The "document checking" and candidate authenticity is usually done later i.e. during or before the interview stage.
> 
> All the best with your job hunt! Cheers


True, I have seen people putting their passport number and even Business Visa number.


----------



## mankush

thanks guys, really learnt alot from you guys. got direct grant today under external auditor, lodged the visa on 7 july.


----------



## goodtimes

mankush said:


> thanks guys, really learnt alot from you guys. got direct grant today under external auditor, lodged the visa on 7 july.


Congratulations!


----------



## omarsh

mankush said:


> thanks guys, really learnt alot from you guys. got direct grant today under external auditor, lodged the visa on 7 july.


Congratulations! !

Best of luck


----------



## topmahajan

Expecting189 said:


> Answers below:
> 1. Form 80 is where you mention all foreign travels (work related or otherwise). Since you were employed by an Indian MNC (you were on their payroll) and on deputation to another location (US) you were still an employee of the Indian company, your employment status does not change because of your deputation.
> 
> 2. As stated earlier you were on deputation to another country while still working for the Indian MNC. If your indian company was crediting your salary to your Indian account while you were on deputation you can furnish those details. If that was not the case and you were only paid you salary in US then you will have to furnish some proof (some pay stubs, W2s, bank statement, etc.)
> 
> The IMMI authorities want proof that you were employed for the duration for which you have claimed points, which is why people provide ITRs, Payslips, bank statements and other such documents that help validate their claims. One payslip/ pay stub per quarter too will be good.



Thanks friends for reply. So, am I correct to assume that onsite location won't create an issue as I won't be able to get this location information on employer reference letter? 

Also, what will happen if in these 4 years I was at two different designations (promoted from one to another)? My reference letters and so assessment letter says only last position. But in my salary slips, initial salary slips has old designation and later salary slips will have new designation. Will it be an issue? Again, I won't be able to get both the positions on employer reference letter. It was tough to get the reference letter itself so I won't be able to get this letter with all these other details.


----------



## MontyC

Hi Asheesh,

How did you get to know that your PCC application got scanned on 19th Aug? Is there way to find that out? Any website? Please let me know.






asheeshjoshi said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I re-checked and our PCC application got scanned on the 19th of August.
> So should I give it one more week before checking with them ?
> 
> -Regards
> Asheesh


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone

I have the below documents which I can produce for employment evidence. I just want to know if these will suffice the requirement

Company 1. ( Total years of service - 4 years - Not relevant as per ACS assessment)
1. Payslips - I have payslips for last 7 months and few payslips before that. 
2. Offer letter - Yes
3. Joining letter - Yes
4. Bank statements - Yes
5. Form 16- Yes
6. PF statement - Only for last 1.5 years of service. I have PF settlement letter which mentions the entire duration but I do not have PF statement for initial years

Company 2 ( Total years of service - 1 year 10 months - relevant as per ACS)
1. Payslips - Yes all payslips
2. Offer letter - Yes
3. Joining letter - No ( company didn't provide any)
4. Bank statements - Yes
5. Form 16- Yes
6. PF statement - I didn't opt for pf for 1st year of service. For 2nd year I have the the pf statement for 10 months

Company 3 - ( Total years of service - 5 months - relevant as per ACS)
1. Payslips - Yes all payslips
2. Offer letter - Yes
3. Joining letter - No ( company didn't provide any)
4. Bank statements - Yes
5. Form 16- Yes
6. PF statement - Yes

Will the above proofs suffice? What should I do about pf statements? I do not have them consistently over my period of service.

BTW I am not claiming any points for experience. Should I still upload all the documents or only a few ones among all those I mentioned above?


----------



## Tony10

Hello guys!
In form 160 for medicals, they are asking in which visa office i have lodged my application.
My application was lodged but CO still not assigned. How can i know at which visa office?

Cheers!


----------



## Expecting189

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have the below documents which I can produce for employment evidence. I just want to know if these will suffice the requirement
> 
> Company 1. ( Total years of service - 4 years - Not relevant as per ACS assessment)
> 1. Payslips - I have payslips for last 7 months and few payslips before that.
> 2. Offer letter - Yes
> 3. Joining letter - Yes
> 4. Bank statements - Yes
> 5. Form 16- Yes
> 6. PF statement - Only for last 1.5 years of service. I have PF settlement letter which mentions the entire duration but I do not have PF statement for initial years
> 
> Company 2 ( Total years of service - 1 year 10 months - relevant as per ACS)
> 1. Payslips - Yes all payslips
> 2. Offer letter - Yes
> 3. Joining letter - No ( company didn't provide any)
> 4. Bank statements - Yes
> 5. Form 16- Yes
> 6. PF statement - I didn't opt for pf for 1st year of service. For 2nd year I have the the pf statement for 10 months
> 
> Company 3 - ( Total years of service - 5 months - relevant as per ACS)
> 1. Payslips - Yes all payslips
> 2. Offer letter - Yes
> 3. Joining letter - No ( company didn't provide any)
> 4. Bank statements - Yes
> 5. Form 16- Yes
> 6. PF statement - Yes
> 
> Will the above proofs suffice? What should I do about pf statements? I do not have them consistently over my period of service.
> 
> BTW I am not claiming any points for experience. Should I still upload all the documents or only a few ones among all those I mentioned above?


The documents you have listed above are more than sufficient. Given that you are not claiming any points for employment you will not need to upload many of them (some may say that you do not need to upload any). I would suggest you to upload all your ITRs, Form16s, Offer and Relieving letters and one payslip for each quarter.
For Company1 do you have the ITR?


----------



## bharathyku

After the meds are finalized is there any particular amount of timeframe for visa grant or are they exclusive?


----------



## gd2015

Expecting189 said:


> The documents you have listed above are more than sufficient. Given that you are not claiming any points for employment you will not need to upload many of them (some may say that you do not need to upload any). I would suggest you to upload all your ITRs, Form16s, Offer and Relieving letters and one payslip for each quarter.
> For Company1 do you have the ITR?


Thanks for your reply.
Yes I do have ITR for all the years for all the companies. I forgot to mention that in my post.
But unfortunately I do not have payslips for all quarters for my 1st company. I have just a few payslips for 1st 3 years. However I have all the payslips for the last 7 months.
What should I do in such a scenario? anyways ACS has evaluated this experience as non relevant.
Should I upload bank statements as well or uploading form 16 and ITR will suffice?


----------



## tom4Oz

bharathyku said:


> After the meds are finalized is there any particular amount of timeframe for visa grant or are they exclusive?


Meds date does not matter as i understand. It all depends on the Visa lodge date and some secret criterion that DIBP has. For example, for the last few days a lot external auditors are getting Visa grants. That makes me think whether there are certain other filter criterion may be based on skills currently on highest demand. But yeah these are my assumptions.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have the below documents which I can produce for employment evidence. I just want to know if these will suffice the requirement
> 
> Company 1. ( Total years of service - 4 years - Not relevant as per ACS assessment)
> 1. Payslips - I have payslips for last 7 months and few payslips before that.
> 2. Offer letter - Yes
> 3. Joining letter - Yes
> 4. Bank statements - Yes
> 5. Form 16- Yes
> 6. PF statement - Only for last 1.5 years of service. I have PF settlement letter which mentions the entire duration but I do not have PF statement for initial years
> 
> Company 2 ( Total years of service - 1 year 10 months - relevant as per ACS)
> 1. Payslips - Yes all payslips
> 2. Offer letter - Yes
> 3. Joining letter - No ( company didn't provide any)
> 4. Bank statements - Yes
> 5. Form 16- Yes
> 6. PF statement - I didn't opt for pf for 1st year of service. For 2nd year I have the the pf statement for 10 months
> 
> Company 3 - ( Total years of service - 5 months - relevant as per ACS)
> 1. Payslips - Yes all payslips
> 2. Offer letter - Yes
> 3. Joining letter - No ( company didn't provide any)
> 4. Bank statements - Yes
> 5. Form 16- Yes
> 6. PF statement - Yes
> 
> Will the above proofs suffice? What should I do about pf statements? I do not have them consistently over my period of service.
> 
> BTW I am not claiming any points for experience. Should I still upload all the documents or only a few ones among all those I mentioned above?


Looks more than sufficient to me. Maybe try getting experience/ relieving letters from Company 1&2. As for PF, an online e-passbook is available. PF statements/ e-passbook aren't really required, but does not harm if you provide them.

Edit: For tax documents, login to incometaxindia.gov.in and download 26AS for your PAN. 26AS replaces Form 16 and ITR, etc. You should be able to download more than 5 years worth of your 26AS tax reports which are more than sufficient.


----------



## KeeDa

Tony10 said:


> Hello guys!
> In form 160 for medicals, they are asking in which visa office i have lodged my application.
> My application was lodged but CO still not assigned. How can i know at which visa office?
> 
> Cheers!


Mention ONLINE in that field.


----------



## KeeDa

tom4Oz said:


> Meds date does not matter as i understand. It all depends on the Visa lodge date and some secret criterion that DIBP has. For example, for the last few days a lot external auditors are getting Visa grants. That makes me think whether there are certain other filter criterion may be based on skills currently on highest demand. But yeah these are my assumptions.


Visa lodge date is one criteria. Above that it also depends on how soon you finish uploading/ completing all the "Required" items in your immiAccount. I've also observed that it also depends on the application size- for instance if not claiming work experience, then the processing is faster.


----------



## kamikaze87

goodtimes said:


> It might not be possible to hear about your skill assessment from EA before 7 Sept. 2015. In that case, you won't be able to submit an EOI for the upcoming round of invites in September. However, chances are that you will be able to get results from EA before October round of invites. This will enable you to submit an EOI. Now if your EOI gets selected in the October round of invites then you will not be required to take another IELTS provided you apply for your visa in time.
> 
> All this depends on the number of points you will be able to achieve once you have your skills assessed by EA.
> 
> To be on the safer side, start preparing for IELTS or PTE and be ready to take the test if required.
> 
> All the best!


Hi ! Thank you very much.

I read on EA that it could take 5 weeks for skill assessment but not sure it could be faster or not ?

How about the EOI processing ?

Best Regards.


----------



## sribha

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have the below documents which I can produce for employment evidence. I just want to know if these will suffice the requirement
> 
> Company 1. ( Total years of service - 4 years - Not relevant as per ACS assessment)
> 1. Payslips - I have payslips for last 7 months and few payslips before that.
> 2. Offer letter - Yes
> 3. Joining letter - Yes
> 4. Bank statements - Yes
> 5. Form 16- Yes
> 6. PF statement - Only for last 1.5 years of service. I have PF settlement letter which mentions the entire duration but I do not have PF statement for initial years
> 
> Company 2 ( Total years of service - 1 year 10 months - relevant as per ACS)
> 1. Payslips - Yes all payslips
> 2. Offer letter - Yes
> 3. Joining letter - No ( company didn't provide any)
> 4. Bank statements - Yes
> 5. Form 16- Yes
> 6. PF statement - I didn't opt for pf for 1st year of service. For 2nd year I have the the pf statement for 10 months
> 
> Company 3 - ( Total years of service - 5 months - relevant as per ACS)
> 1. Payslips - Yes all payslips
> 2. Offer letter - Yes
> 3. Joining letter - No ( company didn't provide any)
> 4. Bank statements - Yes
> 5. Form 16- Yes
> 6. PF statement - Yes
> 
> Will the above proofs suffice? What should I do about pf statements? I do not have them consistently over my period of service.
> 
> BTW I am not claiming any points for experience. Should I still upload all the documents or only a few ones among all those I mentioned above?


More than sufficient. As you are not claiming points for employment, you dont need to spend time and effort in searching for additional documents.

As these documents are readily available with you, you can upload them all.

Good Luck.


----------



## goodtimes

kamikaze87 said:


> Hi ! Thank you very much.
> 
> I read on EA that it could take 5 weeks for skill assessment but not sure it could be faster or not ?
> 
> How about the EOI processing ?
> 
> Best Regards.


EOI processing happens every month. If you score 65 or above points then the chances of selection of your EOI in the upcoming round are quite good. If you score 60 then you might have to wait for a few rounds before your EOI gets selected. For more information on this please visit the "Invitation Rounds" tab on the following page: http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

All the best!


----------



## gd2015

KeeDa said:


> Looks more than sufficient to me. Maybe try getting experience/ relieving letters from Company 1&2. As for PF, an online e-passbook is available. PF statements/ e-passbook aren't really required, but does not harm if you provide them.
> 
> Edit: For tax documents, login to incometaxindia.gov.in and download 26AS for your PAN. 26AS replaces Form 16 and ITR, etc. You should be able to download more than 5 years worth of your 26AS tax reports which are more than sufficient.


Thanks for the reply keeda. I forgot to mention in my post that I have service letter for both companies 1 and 2. I also have my IT returns for all my service years.
Should I upload Bank statements as well? Is it enough to upload bank statements for last 5 years?
I do not have payslips consistently for initial 3 years of experience from company 1. I suppose I saved just 1-2 for every year randomly. Will uploading those suffice?
Also since my PF statements are not consistent, should I skip uploading them?
Since I am not claiming points, I am not sure uploading how many documents would be enough. Also I do not want to upload too many unnecessary documents.


----------



## gd2015

sribha said:


> More than sufficient. As you are not claiming points for employment, you dont need to spend time and effort in searching for additional documents.
> 
> As these documents are readily available with you, you can upload them all.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks for the reply Sribha.


----------



## ssenapathy

*Urgent help Please!!*

Hi Friends,

I am waiting for my IELTS results for applying 189 visa. Meanwhile, I would like to check if I can include my mother who is completely dependent on me. My sister is also currently in US. From the Australian Immigration website, I could see that my mother(my dependent) should satisfy the below 5 criteria . Kindly advice what kind of documents I need to produce for all the below 5 criteria.

1. they do not have a spouse or de facto partner
2. they usually live with you
3. they are wholly or substantially reliant on your financial support for their basic living needs (food, shelter and clothing)
4. they are more reliant on you for support than on any other person or source
5. they have relied on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application.


----------



## baderjavaid

Hello All,

I have a news to share with you all lovely peoples, Yesterday August 31st, I received Grant for myself and my family (Wife & 2 kids). I have been a silent reader of the forum but queries and replies always helped me a lot to clarify my doubts. Thanks to everyone and wish everyone all the best waiting for their grants and very good luck to those who have got their grants for their aims and future ventures.

Here is my timeline:

Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) 
ACS Positive: 7/Oct/14 
PTE-A: 2/Apr/2015
EOI: Submitted on 6/Apr/15 (60 points)
Invitation: 23/Apr/15
Visa Lodged: 30/May/15
Docs Uploaded: 20/July/2015 (Except Form80, PCC, Medical)
CO Assigned: 23/July/15 (Requested for Form80, PCC, Medical)

Medicals Uploaded: 27/Jul/15
PCC & Form80 Uploaded : 9/Aug/15
Request Completed: 9/Aug/15 

Follow UP Call: 13/Aug/2015 (Spoke to a very polite and cooperative CO, she informed that they haven't received my email, ask me to resend, i did and she confirmed the receipt)

Employment Verification: 17/Aug/2015 (1st called and then send email requesting info)

Grant: 31/Aug/15 

IED: 02/Aug/16


----------



## KeeDa

gd2015 said:


> Thanks for the reply keeda. I forgot to mention in my post that I have service letter for both companies 1 and 2. I also have my IT returns for all my service years.
> Should I upload Bank statements as well? Is it enough to upload bank statements for last 5 years?
> I do not have payslips consistently for initial 3 years of experience from company 1. I suppose I saved just 1-2 for every year randomly. Will uploading those suffice?
> Also since my PF statements are not consistent, should I skip uploading them?
> Since I am not claiming points, I am not sure uploading how many documents would be enough. Also I do not want to upload too many unnecessary documents.


Bank statements: Enough to upload for experience that fetched you the points. But, be prepared for earlier statements too - just in case if the CO asks for them.

I too did not have any payslips for an entire year (and this year did give me points). Neither bank statements nor payslips. CO did not complain about it. Random statements have worked just fine for me. The one per quarter is just an unofficial guideline that we on this forum follow. Mine too are not strictly one per quarter. For instance, this is how part of my TOC page looks like:

Bank Statement: Salary Credited: Nov-2002, Dec-2002, and Jan-2003 - Apr-2003.... ....2
Payslip: May-2005.... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... ....3
Bank Statement: Salary Credited: May-2005.... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... ....4
Payslip: Dec-2005.... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... ....5
Bank Statement: Salary Credited: Dec-2005, Jan-2006, Feb-2006.... .... .... .... .... 6
Payslip: Oct-2007.... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... ....7
Bank Statement: Salary Credited: Oct-2007 - Dec-2007.... .... .... .... .... .... ....8
Payslip: Jan-2008.... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... ....9
...
...
Payslip: Dec-2008.... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... ....13
Bank Statement: Salary Credited: Dec-2008, Jan-2009.... .... .... .... .... .... ....14
Payslip: Jan-2010.... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... ....15
Bank Statement: Salary Credited: Jan-2010, Feb-2010.... .... .... .... .... .... ....16
...
...
Note the gaps: like I said- nothing between Apr-2003 till May-2005. Similar gap between Feb-2006 to Oct-2007. Yet another gap between Jan-2009 to Jan-2010.

PF: Although I have all the PF statements from 2002 till today, I did not upload, and CO hasn't asked for them as well. Just like you, I too thought these would be unnecessary especially since I uploaded so many things for my entire career (relevant as well as not-relevant period).


----------



## bharathyku

baderjavaid said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a news to share with you all lovely peoples, Yesterday August 31st, I received Grant for myself and my family (Wife & 2 kids). I have been a silent reader of the forum but queries and replies always helped me a lot to clarify my doubts. Thanks to everyone and wish everyone all the best waiting for their grants and very good luck to those who have got their grants for their aims and future ventures.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> ACS Positive: 7/Oct/14
> PTE-A: 2/Apr/2015
> EOI: Submitted on 6/Apr/15 (60 points)
> Invitation: 23/Apr/15
> Visa Lodged: 30/May/15
> Docs Uploaded: 20/July/2015 (Except Form80, PCC, Medical)
> CO Assigned: 23/July/15 (Requested for Form80, PCC, Medical)
> 
> Medicals Uploaded: 27/Jul/15
> PCC & Form80 Uploaded : 9/Aug/15
> Request Completed: 9/Aug/15
> 
> Follow UP Call: 13/Aug/2015 (Spoke to a very polite and cooperative CO, she informed that they haven't received my email, ask me to resend, i did and she confirmed the receipt)
> 
> Employment Verification: 17/Aug/2015 (1st called and then send email requesting info)
> 
> Grant: 31/Aug/15
> 
> IED: 02/Aug/16


Many congratulations on your grant! Can you please elaborate on the employment verification?


----------



## KeeDa

baderjavaid said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a news to share with you all lovely peoples, Yesterday August 31st, I received Grant for myself and my family (Wife & 2 kids). I have been a silent reader of the forum but queries and replies always helped me a lot to clarify my doubts. Thanks to everyone and wish everyone all the best waiting for their grants and very good luck to those who have got their grants for their aims and future ventures.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> ACS Positive: 7/Oct/14
> PTE-A: 2/Apr/2015
> EOI: Submitted on 6/Apr/15 (60 points)
> Invitation: 23/Apr/15
> Visa Lodged: 30/May/15
> Docs Uploaded: 20/July/2015 (Except Form80, PCC, Medical)
> CO Assigned: 23/July/15 (Requested for Form80, PCC, Medical)
> 
> Medicals Uploaded: 27/Jul/15
> PCC & Form80 Uploaded : 9/Aug/15
> Request Completed: 9/Aug/15
> 
> Follow UP Call: 13/Aug/2015 (Spoke to a very polite and cooperative CO, she informed that they haven't received my email, ask me to resend, i did and she confirmed the receipt)
> 
> Employment Verification: 17/Aug/2015 (1st called and then send email requesting info)
> 
> Grant: 31/Aug/15
> 
> IED: 02/Aug/16


Congrats buddy. You and me share the same invitation date and docs upload date!

Can you please elaborate a bit more about the verification? Was that a call and email just to you or your employer/ HR, or just to the person who signed your reference documents? Was yours a reference letter from the employer/ supervisor or statutory declaration? If you had more than one employers, did all of them receive the verification requests or just the current one?


----------



## goodtimes

baderjavaid said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a news to share with you all lovely peoples, Yesterday August 31st, I received Grant for myself and my family (Wife & 2 kids). I have been a silent reader of the forum but queries and replies always helped me a lot to clarify my doubts. Thanks to everyone and wish everyone all the best waiting for their grants and very good luck to those who have got their grants for their aims and future ventures.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> ACS Positive: 7/Oct/14
> PTE-A: 2/Apr/2015
> EOI: Submitted on 6/Apr/15 (60 points)
> Invitation: 23/Apr/15
> Visa Lodged: 30/May/15
> Docs Uploaded: 20/July/2015 (Except Form80, PCC, Medical)
> CO Assigned: 23/July/15 (Requested for Form80, PCC, Medical)
> 
> Medicals Uploaded: 27/Jul/15
> PCC & Form80 Uploaded : 9/Aug/15
> Request Completed: 9/Aug/15
> 
> Follow UP Call: 13/Aug/2015 (Spoke to a very polite and cooperative CO, she informed that they haven't received my email, ask me to resend, i did and she confirmed the receipt)
> 
> Employment Verification: 17/Aug/2015 (1st called and then send email requesting info)
> 
> Grant: 31/Aug/15
> 
> IED: 02/Aug/16


Many congrats and best wishes!


----------



## JavWa

Hi All.. If we have got Grant. we can simply get our tickets booked and travel with a photocopy of that Visa Grant letter. Is there anything else required.. any validation... or anything else before we travel..


----------



## zaingenius

JavWa said:


> Hi All.. If we have got Grant. we can simply get our tickets booked and travel with a photocopy of that Visa Grant letter. Is there anything else required.. any validation... or anything else before we travel..


No further documents or verification is required, just take the print of your visa grant PDF file with you, it is the only travel document.
Just for your satisfaction, you can check your visa validity on their online validity system VEVO also...
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Visa


----------



## baderjavaid

Thanks Dear... 

Australian Consulate-General called our main office number asked for HR Manager. (Luckily he was available on desk) Lady asked him below questions over the phone and requested to reply by email as well:

• Is Mr Bader JAVAID currently employed by your office?
• Exact dates of his employment?
• His position in your office.
• Duties/responsibilities of Mr Bader JAVAID.
• Has he changed his position since he started working in your company? If yes, then details of what positions has he held and when.
• Whether he is working part time or full time in the company.
• What is his current salary?
• Confirmation whether the attached reference letter has been issued by your office.
• Did the referee hold the position stated in the work reference letter.

- No! they did not contact the person who signed my reference document, although her mobile and direct number was also mentioned in reference letter. (She is not working with our company anymore)

- Yes! my Reference letter was from our HR dept.
- No! I have just one employer.. that is my Current employer...


----------



## loki_rt

baderjavaid said:


> Thanks Dear...
> 
> Australian Consulate-General called our main office number asked for HR Manager. (Luckily he was available on desk) Lady asked him below questions over the phone and requested to reply by email as well:
> 
> • Is Mr Bader JAVAID currently employed by your office?
> • Exact dates of his employment?
> • His position in your office.
> • Duties/responsibilities of Mr Bader JAVAID.
> • Has he changed his position since he started working in your company? If yes, then details of what positions has he held and when.
> • Whether he is working part time or full time in the company.
> • What is his current salary?
> • Confirmation whether the attached reference letter has been issued by your office.
> • Did the referee hold the position stated in the work reference letter.
> 
> - No! they did not contact the person who signed my reference document, although her mobile and direct number was also mentioned in reference letter. (She is not working with our company anymore)
> 
> - Yes! my Reference letter was from our HR dept.
> - No! I have just one employer.. that is my Current employer...


Could you please share your visa timelines?


----------



## baderjavaid

loki_rt said:


> Could you please share your visa timelines?



Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) 
ACS Positive: 7/Oct/14 
PTE-A: 2/Apr/2015
EOI: Submitted on 6/Apr/15 (60 points)
Invitation: 23/Apr/15
Visa Lodged: 30/May/15
Docs Uploaded: 20/July/2015 (Except Form80, PCC, Medical)
CO Assigned: 23/July/15 (Requested for Form80, PCC, Medical)

Medicals Uplaoded: 27/Jul/15
Uploaded PCC & Form80: 9/Aug/15
Request Completed: 9/Aug/15 

Follow UP Call: 13/Aug/2015 (Spoke to a very polite and cooperative CO, she informed that they haven't recived my email, ask me to resend, i did and she confirmed the receipt)

Employment Verification: 17/Aug/2015 (1st called and then send email requesting info)

Grant: 31/Aug/15 

IED: 02/Aug/16


----------



## JavWa

zaingenius said:


> No further documents or verification is required, just take the print of your visa grant PDF file with you, it is the only travel document.
> Just for your satisfaction, you can check your visa validity on their online validity system VEVO also...
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Visa


Thanks for your response. We checked at Vivo, our details are there


----------



## melbournite

baderjavaid said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a news to share with you all lovely peoples, Yesterday August 31st, I received Grant for myself and my family (Wife & 2 kids). I have been a silent reader of the forum but queries and replies always helped me a lot to clarify my doubts. Thanks to everyone and wish everyone all the best waiting for their grants and very good luck to those who have got their grants for their aims and future ventures.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> ACS Positive: 7/Oct/14
> PTE-A: 2/Apr/2015
> EOI: Submitted on 6/Apr/15 (60 points)
> Invitation: 23/Apr/15
> Visa Lodged: 30/May/15
> Docs Uploaded: 20/July/2015 (Except Form80, PCC, Medical)
> CO Assigned: 23/July/15 (Requested for Form80, PCC, Medical)
> 
> Medicals Uploaded: 27/Jul/15
> PCC & Form80 Uploaded : 9/Aug/15
> Request Completed: 9/Aug/15
> 
> Follow UP Call: 13/Aug/2015 (Spoke to a very polite and cooperative CO, she informed that they haven't received my email, ask me to resend, i did and she confirmed the receipt)
> 
> Employment Verification: 17/Aug/2015 (1st called and then send email requesting info)
> 
> Grant: 31/Aug/15
> 
> IED: 02/Aug/16


Many Congratulations...


----------



## gd2015

baderjavaid said:


> Thanks Dear...
> 
> Australian Consulate-General called our main office number asked for HR Manager. (Luckily he was available on desk) Lady asked him below questions over the phone and requested to reply by email as well:
> 
> • Is Mr Bader JAVAID currently employed by your office?
> • Exact dates of his employment?
> • His position in your office.
> • Duties/responsibilities of Mr Bader JAVAID.
> • Has he changed his position since he started working in your company? If yes, then details of what positions has he held and when.
> • Whether he is working part time or full time in the company.
> • What is his current salary?
> • Confirmation whether the attached reference letter has been issued by your office.
> • Did the referee hold the position stated in the work reference letter.


Many congrats. 
How many points were you claiming for work experience?


----------



## gd2015

KeeDa said:


> Bank statements: Enough to upload for experience that fetched you the points. But, be prepared for earlier statements too - just in case if the CO asks for them.
> 
> I too did not have any payslips for an entire year (and this year did give me points). Neither bank statements nor payslips. CO did not complain about it. Random statements have worked just fine for me. The one per quarter is just an unofficial guideline that we on this forum follow. Mine too are not strictly one per quarter. For instance, this is how part of my TOC page looks like:
> 
> Bank Statement: Salary Credited: Nov-2002, Dec-2002, and Jan-2003 - Apr-2003.... ....2
> Payslip: May-2005.... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... ....3
> Bank Statement: Salary Credited: May-2005.... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... ....4
> Payslip: Dec-2005.... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... ....5
> Bank Statement: Salary Credited: Dec-2005, Jan-2006, Feb-2006.... .... .... .... .... 6
> Payslip: Oct-2007.... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... ....7
> Bank Statement: Salary Credited: Oct-2007 - Dec-2007.... .... .... .... .... .... ....8
> Payslip: Jan-2008.... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... ....9
> ...
> ...
> Payslip: Dec-2008.... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... ....13
> Bank Statement: Salary Credited: Dec-2008, Jan-2009.... .... .... .... .... .... ....14
> Payslip: Jan-2010.... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... ....15
> Bank Statement: Salary Credited: Jan-2010, Feb-2010.... .... .... .... .... .... ....16
> ...
> ...
> Note the gaps: like I said- nothing between Apr-2003 till May-2005. Similar gap between Feb-2006 to Oct-2007. Yet another gap between Jan-2009 to Jan-2010.
> 
> PF: Although I have all the PF statements from 2002 till today, I did not upload, and CO hasn't asked for them as well. Just like you, I too thought these would be unnecessary especially since I uploaded so many things for my entire career (relevant as well as not-relevant period).


Thanks for the elaborate reply Keeda.
Since my experience does not fetch me any points I will also go with an optimum set of docs and refrain from uploading too many of them.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

baderjavaid said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a news to share with you all lovely peoples, Yesterday August 31st, I received Grant for myself and my family (Wife & 2 kids). I have been a silent reader of the forum but queries and replies always helped me a lot to clarify my doubts. Thanks to everyone and wish everyone all the best waiting for their grants and very good luck to those who have got their grants for their aims and future ventures.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> ACS Positive: 7/Oct/14
> PTE-A: 2/Apr/2015
> EOI: Submitted on 6/Apr/15 (60 points)
> Invitation: 23/Apr/15
> Visa Lodged: 30/May/15
> Docs Uploaded: 20/July/2015 (Except Form80, PCC, Medical)
> CO Assigned: 23/July/15 (Requested for Form80, PCC, Medical)
> 
> Medicals Uploaded: 27/Jul/15
> PCC & Form80 Uploaded : 9/Aug/15
> Request Completed: 9/Aug/15
> 
> Follow UP Call: 13/Aug/2015 (Spoke to a very polite and cooperative CO, she informed that they haven't received my email, ask me to resend, i did and she confirmed the receipt)
> 
> Employment Verification: 17/Aug/2015 (1st called and then send email requesting info)
> 
> Grant: 31/Aug/15
> 
> IED: 02/Aug/16



Congratulations mate


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

bharathyku said:


> After the meds are finalized is there any particular amount of timeframe for visa grant or are they exclusive?



It will take atleast 55-60 days for CO allocation irrespective of your medicals uploading date...but having medicals before CO allocation may ensure direct grant (considering all other documents are also front loaded )


----------



## baderjavaid

Eng.Waqas said:


> Congrats Bader I need to know R u currently in UAE or pakistan secondly what docs u did submit regarding employment


Thanks Waqas...

I am in UAE.
Regarding employment.. I submitted reference letter issued by HR, last 1 year pay slips & bank statements.


----------



## baderjavaid

gd2015 said:


> Many congrats.
> How many points were you claiming for work experience?


Thanks GD,
10 Points and in total 60 Points


----------



## Eng.Waqas

baderjavaid said:


> Thanks Waqas...
> 
> I am in UAE.
> Regarding employment.. I submitted reference letter issued by HR, last 1 year pay slips & bank statements.


My previous employee was Etisalat HR provided me Reference letter in which didn't mention Roles and responsibilities just mentioned my Starting date ,ending date and employee Number However I took reference letter from one of my senior colleague in which mentioned my roles and responsibility.Let me know Will it problem for me if they will ask about my roles and responsibility by Etisalat HR 

Hmm anyway best of luck for Future endeavor


----------



## BTNIFTY

MM1108 said:


> Congrats BTNIFTY!!
> 
> wishing you all the best for your future.
> Did you pass through any employer verification?


No, I don't think there was any employer verification in my case. Not that I am aware of.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

BTNIFTY said:


> No, I don't think there was any employer verification in my case. Not that I am aware of.


Usually employer verification happen in cases where the organization isn't well known or it's no more.


----------



## batra786

baderjavaid said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a news to share with you all lovely peoples, Yesterday August 31st, I received Grant for myself and my family (Wife & 2 kids). I have been a silent reader of the forum but queries and replies always helped me a lot to clarify my doubts. Thanks to everyone and wish everyone all the best waiting for their grants and very good luck to those who have got their grants for their aims and future ventures.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> ACS Positive: 7/Oct/14
> PTE-A: 2/Apr/2015
> EOI: Submitted on 6/Apr/15 (60 points)
> Invitation: 23/Apr/15
> Visa Lodged: 30/May/15
> Docs Uploaded: 20/July/2015 (Except Form80, PCC, Medical)
> CO Assigned: 23/July/15 (Requested for Form80, PCC, Medical)
> 
> Medicals Uploaded: 27/Jul/15
> PCC & Form80 Uploaded : 9/Aug/15
> Request Completed: 9/Aug/15
> 
> Follow UP Call: 13/Aug/2015 (Spoke to a very polite and cooperative CO, she informed that they haven't received my email, ask me to resend, i did and she confirmed the receipt)
> 
> Employment Verification: 17/Aug/2015 (1st called and then send email requesting info)
> 
> Grant: 31/Aug/15
> 
> IED: 02/Aug/16


Hello bro.
Congrats for your grant.


Thanks
Pankaj


----------



## ramanjjsingh

Hi ALL i have applied my 189 visa on 18th Aug for which i got invited on 3rd Aug (65 points ) accounting 

i have uploaded all the documents including my medicals PCC and AFP police checks 
only thing i have left is form 80 (if the CO ask only then ill put it )


Can anyone suggest how long should it take for the grant?
would it be a straight grant ? 
Do you suggest i should upload Form 80 too or just wait for them to ask for it ?

as i dont claim any points for experience there wont be any employer verification i am assuming the process would be rather quicker?

Any help would be appreciated 


regards


----------



## batra786

ramanjjsingh said:


> Hi ALL i have applied my 189 visa on 18th Aug for which i got invited on 3rd Aug (65 points ) accounting
> 
> i have uploaded all the documents including my medicals PCC and AFP police checks
> only thing i have left is form 80 (if the CO ask only then ill put it )
> 
> Can anyone suggest how long should it take for the grant?
> would it be a straight grant ?
> Do you suggest i should upload Form 80 too or just wait for them to ask for it ?
> 
> as i dont claim any points for experience there wont be any employer verification i am assuming the process would be rather quicker?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> regards


Hii
May I know your breakdown points?
Thanks


----------



## krdheerajkumar

Hi,

While lodging the Visa they ask for the address of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence. In this case I have stayed in U.S for a period of 2 months and in UK for over 4 years now.

1. Should I provide the U.S address also though I stayed for only 2 months? 

2. And when I stayed in UK I travelled to India multiple times for vacation, so should I mention the detailed break up of address considering my stay in India during vacation or else I can just provide the UK address for the last 4 years?

Kindly assist me with these queries.

Thanks,
Dheeraj


----------



## ishugarg

got VISA on my email


----------



## gaurav.kushan

ishugarg said:


> got VISA on my email


Congratulations, it's going to be a sleepless night. (In a good way).
Share your details more if you can.
Which all documents you uploaded before hand?


----------



## andy_cool

ishugarg said:


> got VISA on my email


Hi Ishugarg,
Many congratulations for the grant !!

How many points did you claim for your work experience ? if yes, can you provide an insight on the documents your submitted for experience,, 

did you submit a HR issued letterhead with R&R or a letterhead document issued by Manager or a declaration signed by colleague / manager ?


Regards

Andy


----------



## cooldude555

ishugarg said:


> got VISA on my email


Congrats bud. All the very best for your future.


----------



## arun05

ishugarg said:


> got VISA on my email


Hi Ishu,

Congratulations for your visa.

I checked that you have undergone for medical tests before CO allocation. Could you please confirm that what status changes in medical and what is the final status in medical when medicals are finalized in your case?

Thanks you in advance.


----------



## John_dh

ishugarg said:


> got VISA on my email


Congratulations Ishugarg!!


----------



## gaurav.kushan

arun05 said:


> Hi Ishu,
> 
> Congratulations for your visa.
> 
> I checked that you have undergone for medical tests before CO allocation. Could you please confirm that what status changes in medical and what is the final status in medical when medicals are finalized in your case?
> 
> Thanks you in advance.


Finalized status will be something like - (don't remember the exact words)
Health Clearance submitted/completed - No further action required


----------



## gaurav.kushan

gaurav.kushan said:


> Finalized status will be something like - (don't remember the exact words)
> Health Clearance submitted/completed - No further action required


This will be the final status - 


*Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required *
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## arun05

gaurav.kushan said:


> This will be the final status -
> 
> 
> *Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required *
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


Thank you gaurav for reply. After allocationDoes CO check or refer medical after this status?


----------



## goodtimes

ishugarg said:


> got VISA on my email


Congratulations and all the best for future plans!


----------



## gaurav.kushan

arun05 said:


> Thank you gaurav for reply. After allocationDoes CO check or refer medical after this status?


I'm sorry,I didn't understand your question?

And case officer refers to medicals whenever he gets your case in hand, if it's incomplete, he will let you know.
Is this what you were looking for?


----------



## goodtimes

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> While lodging the Visa they ask for the address of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence. In this case I have stayed in U.S for a period of 2 months and in UK for over 4 years now.
> 
> 1. Should I provide the U.S address also though I stayed for only 2 months?
> 
> 2. And when I stayed in UK I travelled to India multiple times for vacation, so should I mention the detailed break up of address considering my stay in India during vacation or else I can just provide the UK address for the last 4 years?
> 
> Kindly assist me with these queries.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dheeraj


1. No - You need to mention the addresses of countries where you stayed for more than a year i.e. 365 days.
2. Just the UK address, if you stayed in multiple places in the UK, then mention your last permanent address in the UK.

All the best!


----------



## arun05

gaurav.kushan said:


> I'm sorry,I didn't understand your question?
> 
> And case officer refers to medicals whenever he gets your case in hand, if it's incomplete, he will let you know.


if status provided by you is finalized before CO allocation, it means medical is complete.
Now my question is:- 
After application allocated to CO, does CO refer medical again if status is showing finalized(as per shared status)?

Edit: Thank you advance... Are you from Nawashahr


----------



## gaurav.kushan

arun05 said:


> if status provided by you is finalized before CO allocation, it means medical is complete.
> Now my question is:-
> After application allocated to CO, does CO refer medical again if status is showing finalized(as per shared status)?


I believe CO refers to everything.
And it is finalized means, it has been finalized by the Panel Physicians and is ready for DIBP's reference.


----------



## arun05

gaurav.kushan said:


> I believe CO refers to everything.
> And it is finalized means, it has been finalized by the Panel Physicians and is ready for DIBP's reference.


Thank you.....Are you from Nawashahr?

There are 3 status i observed after my medical as below:-

1) Health examination:- Examination is in progress:- i think it means examination result awaited and it still the same till result do not uploaded by panel physicial
2)Health examination:-Examinations are ready for assessment- No action required:- when it is uploaded by doctor it is ready for assesment by Bupa health service panel
3)Health examination:health clearance provided- no action required- When it is assessed by MOC or health service then it give by that team.

Correct me if i am wrong in this cases.


----------



## arun05

gaurav.kushan said:


> I believe CO refers to everything.
> And it is finalized means, it has been finalized by the Panel Physicians and is ready for DIBP's reference.


Edited post ready for you again...


----------



## gaurav.kushan

arun05 said:


> Thank you.....Are you from Nawashahr?
> 
> There are 3 status i observed after my medical as below:-
> 
> 1) Health examination:- Examination is in progress:- i think it means examination result awaited and it still the same till result do not uploaded by panel physicial
> 2)Health examination:-Examinations are ready for assessment- No action required:- when it is uploaded by doctor it is ready for assesment by Bupa health service panel
> 3)Health examination:health clearance provided- no action required- When it is assessed by MOC or health service then it give by that team.
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong in this cases.


LOL, yes I'm from Nawashahr.
And can you please paste your current medical status here?  I can let you know what is it saying then?


----------



## arun05

gaurav.kushan said:


> I believe CO refers to everything.
> And it is finalized means, it has been finalized by the Panel Physicians and is ready for DIBP's reference.





gaurav.kushan said:


> LOL, yes I'm from Nawashahr.
> And can you please paste your current medical status here?  I can let you know what is it saying then?


here it is:

*Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required*
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

arun05 said:


> here it is:
> 
> *Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required*
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


You're good. Don't worry about medicals anymore !!


----------



## arun05

gaurav.kushan said:


> You're good. Don't worry about medicals anymore !!


Thank you for all my queries that are replied.... I am from Jalandhar....


----------



## bharathyku

gaurav.kushan said:


> I believe CO refers to everything.
> And it is finalized means, it has been finalized by the Panel Physicians and is ready for DIBP's reference.


I am a bit confused here. Once meds show as finalized, is there another round of verification by DIBP ? Please clarify.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

bharathyku said:


> I am a bit confused here. Once meds show as finalized, is there another round of verification by DIBP ? Please clarify.


There can be.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

arun05 said:


> Thank you for all my queries that are replied.... I am from Jalandhar....


oh, Great.


----------



## Here_to_fly

Around 75 days gone by since visa application is submitted, still waiting for grant 
This so called external verification is very annoying.


----------



## bharathyku

Do you have multiple companies' experiences?


----------



## bharathyku

Here_to_fly said:


> Around 75 days gone by since visa application is submitted, still waiting for grant
> This so called external verification is very annoying.


Do you have work experience with multiple companies?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Here_to_fly said:


> Around 75 days gone by since visa application is submitted, still waiting for grant
> This so called external verification is very annoying.


How do you know that external verification's are being done?


----------



## msgforsunil

*Got Grant!*

Hello All,

Got the grant today. 

I would like to thank you all for helping me out. This forum is really great. Absolutely love the way, people help each other and make a difference in others life. Cheers!!!

Infact, I learnt a lot from forum rather than from my agent. 

Would like to pass on special thanks to KeeDa, varundev, andrew64, ikrammd, singh_gurinderjit, saz82, nicemathan, tsingh, mainak, TheExpatriate, Sameer1626, rameshkd, leo128, tsingh, ikrammd, Jeeten#80, gdsrinivasan, TheExpatriate, dsachdeva, sdeepak, aj_ferns, mmauk11, sandeepr, sameer7106, ambyboy, jigarpatel, motoja, nikdh, jigarpatel, espresso, funkyzoom, gurumurthal, nitmanit02, gurumurthal, Mroks, sivakumar s s, yasitha999....

Apologies, if I have missed any names.

It's been pretty much long wait and I am glad that it's finally over. Those sleepless nights, private messages....

For those, who are yet to get Visa, "Wishing you all the Best".

For those, whose application has been picked for verification, please have patience. It's one of the tough period to go through.

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## sriindia

Hello every one,

I am waiting for sep 7th round:fingerscrossed:, before that I have a query regarding the application ( including partner ).
As I wish to add my partner to the application, while filling the form do they ask for functional English scores or can we provide details of the test result after visa application lodged, as she is planning to attempt the test after a week.

Also, what documents should we provide regarding partner other than pte and marriage certificate ( not claiming any partner points )

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## gaurav.kushan

msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got the grant today.
> 
> I would like to thank you all for helping me out. This forum is really great. Absolutely love the way, people help each other and make a difference in others life. Cheers!!!
> 
> Infact, I learnt a lot from forum rather than from my agent.
> 
> Would like to pass on special thanks to KeeDa, varundev, andrew64, ikrammd, singh_gurinderjit, saz82, nicemathan, tsingh, mainak, TheExpatriate, Sameer1626, rameshkd, leo128, tsingh, ikrammd, Jeeten#80, gdsrinivasan, TheExpatriate, dsachdeva, sdeepak, aj_ferns, mmauk11, sandeepr, sameer7106, ambyboy, jigarpatel, motoja, nikdh, jigarpatel, espresso, funkyzoom, gurumurthal, nitmanit02, gurumurthal, Mroks, sivakumar s s, yasitha999....
> 
> Apologies, if I have missed any names.
> 
> It's been pretty much long wait and I am glad that it's finally over. Those sleepless nights, private messages....
> 
> For those, who are yet to get Visa, "Wishing you all the Best".
> 
> For those, whose application has been picked for verification, please have patience. It's one of the tough period to go through.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


That's a great news Sunil, all the best for your future. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## saz82

Many many congrats Sunil. The wait is finally over for you 



msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got the grant today.
> 
> I would like to thank you all for helping me out. This forum is really great. Absolutely love the way, people help each other and make a difference in others life. Cheers!!!
> 
> Infact, I learnt a lot from forum rather than from my agent.
> 
> Would like to pass on special thanks to KeeDa, varundev, andrew64, ikrammd, singh_gurinderjit, saz82, nicemathan, tsingh, mainak, TheExpatriate, Sameer1626, rameshkd, leo128, tsingh, ikrammd, Jeeten#80, gdsrinivasan, TheExpatriate, dsachdeva, sdeepak, aj_ferns, mmauk11, sandeepr, sameer7106, ambyboy, jigarpatel, motoja, nikdh, jigarpatel, espresso, funkyzoom, gurumurthal, nitmanit02, gurumurthal, Mroks, sivakumar s s, yasitha999....
> 
> Apologies, if I have missed any names.
> 
> It's been pretty much long wait and I am glad that it's finally over. Those sleepless nights, private messages....
> 
> For those, who are yet to get Visa, "Wishing you all the Best".
> 
> For those, whose application has been picked for verification, please have patience. It's one of the tough period to go through.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## omarsh

msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got the grant today.
> 
> I would like to thank you all for helping me out. This forum is really great. Absolutely love the way, people help each other and make a difference in others life. Cheers!!!
> 
> Infact, I learnt a lot from forum rather than from my agent.
> 
> Would like to pass on special thanks to KeeDa, varundev, andrew64, ikrammd, singh_gurinderjit, saz82, nicemathan, tsingh, mainak, TheExpatriate, Sameer1626, rameshkd, leo128, tsingh, ikrammd, Jeeten#80, gdsrinivasan, TheExpatriate, dsachdeva, sdeepak, aj_ferns, mmauk11, sandeepr, sameer7106, ambyboy, jigarpatel, motoja, nikdh, jigarpatel, espresso, funkyzoom, gurumurthal, nitmanit02, gurumurthal, Mroks, sivakumar s s, yasitha999....
> 
> Apologies, if I have missed any names.
> 
> It's been pretty much long wait and I am glad that it's finally over. Those sleepless nights, private messages....
> 
> For those, who are yet to get Visa, "Wishing you all the Best".
> 
> For those, whose application has been picked for verification, please have patience. It's one of the tough period to go through.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


 Congratulations

Best of luck


----------



## arun05

sriindia said:


> Hello every one,
> 
> I am waiting for sep 7th round:fingerscrossed:, before that I have a query regarding the application ( including partner ).
> As I wish to add my partner to the application, while filling the form do they ask for functional English scores or can we provide details of the test result after visa application lodged, as she is planning to attempt the test after a week.
> 
> Also, what documents should we provide regarding partner other than pte and marriage certificate ( not claiming any partner points )
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


You have to provide test result and score while filling the application. you need to fill all the details which test your partner gave and how much points s/he scored.

Apart from this for partner side as per my experience you need to submit:-
1) Age proof:- birth certificate/passport
2) relationship proof:- marriage certificate
3) national ID:- PAN/AADHAR card
4) travel document:- Passport(old/new)
5) Language ability:-IELTS/PTE/TOFEL/any college,school,university letter
6) Self character assesment:- form 80(optional)
7) character evidence:- PCC certificate

I hope all this is enough for partner where we are not claiming any points


----------



## KeeDa

sriindia said:


> Hello every one,
> 
> I am waiting for sep 7th round:fingerscrossed:, before that I have a query regarding the application ( including partner ).
> As I wish to add my partner to the application, while filling the form do they ask for functional English scores or can we provide details of the test result after visa application lodged, as she is planning to attempt the test after a week.
> 
> Also, what documents should we provide regarding partner other than pte and marriage certificate ( not claiming any partner points )
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


When not claiming partner points, you have to just answer Yes/ No to a certain question in the visa application regarding partner having functional English. Only the documents and evidences related to points claim must be ready, in place, and valid at the time of invitation. Since this functional English isn't part of the points claimed, your wife need not have the test result right away now, but make sure she does by the time CO is allocated.

I hope you do know that you can do away with just letters from school, high school, and graduation college regarding functional English.

As for your other question regarding documents for partner:
- Birth/ DOB evidence (birth certificate or passport or SSC certificate)
- Education documents
- Functional English
- National ID cards (UUID, PAN) [optional]
- Medicals (medical center will provide these directly to the department)
- Passport
- PCC
- Photograph [optional]
- Relationship evidence (marriage certificate)


----------



## msgforsunil

gaurav.kushan said:


> That's a great news Sunil, all the best for your future. Enjoy the moment.



Thanks for your wishes. All the best for you too!!!


----------



## msgforsunil

saz82 said:


> Many many congrats Sunil. The wait is finally over for you


Thank you very much. Wishing you all the best!!!


----------



## msgforsunil

omarsh said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Best of luck


Thank you and wish you the same.


----------



## Here_to_fly

bharathyku said:


> Do you have work experience with multiple companies?


Yes, current one is my 3rd employer. Not sure if they are going to contact all 3 employers during external verification and how much time they are going to take :noidea:


----------



## Here_to_fly

gaurav.kushan said:


> How do you know that external verification's are being done?


I called up CO on 14th August, post uploading asked document - 80 & CV, just to try my luck 
BUt then CO told that the application is going through external checks and it may take time.


----------



## Here_to_fly

msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got the grant today.
> 
> I would like to thank you all for helping me out. This forum is really great. Absolutely love the way, people help each other and make a difference in others life. Cheers!!!
> 
> Infact, I learnt a lot from forum rather than from my agent.
> 
> Would like to pass on special thanks to KeeDa, varundev, andrew64, ikrammd, singh_gurinderjit, saz82, nicemathan, tsingh, mainak, TheExpatriate, Sameer1626, rameshkd, leo128, tsingh, ikrammd, Jeeten#80, gdsrinivasan, TheExpatriate, dsachdeva, sdeepak, aj_ferns, mmauk11, sandeepr, sameer7106, ambyboy, jigarpatel, motoja, nikdh, jigarpatel, espresso, funkyzoom, gurumurthal, nitmanit02, gurumurthal, Mroks, sivakumar s s, yasitha999....
> 
> Apologies, if I have missed any names.
> 
> It's been pretty much long wait and I am glad that it's finally over. Those sleepless nights, private messages....
> 
> For those, who are yet to get Visa, "Wishing you all the Best".
> 
> For those, whose application has been picked for verification, please have patience. It's one of the tough period to go through.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar



Congratulations Sunil.
Could you please confirm if your application also went through external verification. If yes, what all took them to complete this verification. Was it multi employer verification or only the current one.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Here_to_fly said:


> I called up CO on 14th August, post uploading asked document - 80 & CV, just to try my luck
> BUt then CO told that the application is going through external checks and it may take time.


Oh okay, hang in there, your grant is just around the corner.  Good luck !!


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I have a query regarding form 80's question number 7 and 8. 

Before I write down the questions, I'd like to tell that I'm an Indian Citizen by birth (having no other citizenship's or PR)

*Question Number 7 -* Do you currently have citizenship from any country?
*My answer is * - Yes, and I gained this by birth and my date of birth as the date I gained this citizenship

*Question Number 8 - * Do you hold or have you held citizenship from any other country
(including dual citizenships and all previous citizenships)?
*Answer * - I should be saying here that yes I'm an Indian citizen by birth with the dates, Is my understanding correct?

These two look like the same question but been asked twice, just with a difference of not asking the country details in first one.


----------



## KeeDa

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding form 80's question number 7 and 8.
> 
> Before I write down the questions, I'd like to tell that I'm an Indian Citizen by birth (having no other citizenship's or PR)
> 
> *Question Number 7 -* Do you currently have citizenship from any country?
> *My answer is * - Yes, and I gained this by birth and my date of birth as the date I gained this citizenship
> Yes. Mention your DOB as the date you gained citizenship.
> 
> *Question Number 8 - * Do you hold or have you held citizenship from any other country
> (including dual citizenships and all previous citizenships)?
> *Answer * - I should be saying here that yes I'm an Indian citizen by birth with the dates, Is my understanding correct?
> No (I have highlighted the reason in red)


Answers in green above.



gaurav.kushan said:


> These two look like the same question but been asked twice, just with a difference of not asking the country details in first one.


#7 is asking about citizenship from any country, #8 is related to #7 and asking about citizenship of any other country (other than the one mentioned in your answer to #7). So, not the same, but related to each other.


----------



## goodtimes

msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got the grant today.
> 
> I would like to thank you all for helping me out. This forum is really great. Absolutely love the way, people help each other and make a difference in others life. Cheers!!!
> 
> Infact, I learnt a lot from forum rather than from my agent.
> 
> Would like to pass on special thanks to KeeDa, varundev, andrew64, ikrammd, singh_gurinderjit, saz82, nicemathan, tsingh, mainak, TheExpatriate, Sameer1626, rameshkd, leo128, tsingh, ikrammd, Jeeten#80, gdsrinivasan, TheExpatriate, dsachdeva, sdeepak, aj_ferns, mmauk11, sandeepr, sameer7106, ambyboy, jigarpatel, motoja, nikdh, jigarpatel, espresso, funkyzoom, gurumurthal, nitmanit02, gurumurthal, Mroks, sivakumar s s, yasitha999....
> 
> Apologies, if I have missed any names.
> 
> It's been pretty much long wait and I am glad that it's finally over. Those sleepless nights, private messages....
> 
> For those, who are yet to get Visa, "Wishing you all the Best".
> 
> For those, whose application has been picked for verification, please have patience. It's one of the tough period to go through.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


Congratulations!!


----------



## abhira

Congratulations 



msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got the grant today.
> 
> I would like to thank you all for helping me out. This forum is really great. Absolutely love the way, people help each other and make a difference in others life. Cheers!!!
> 
> Infact, I learnt a lot from forum rather than from my agent.
> 
> Would like to pass on special thanks to KeeDa, varundev, andrew64, ikrammd, singh_gurinderjit, saz82, nicemathan, tsingh, mainak, TheExpatriate, Sameer1626, rameshkd, leo128, tsingh, ikrammd, Jeeten#80, gdsrinivasan, TheExpatriate, dsachdeva, sdeepak, aj_ferns, mmauk11, sandeepr, sameer7106, ambyboy, jigarpatel, motoja, nikdh, jigarpatel, espresso, funkyzoom, gurumurthal, nitmanit02, gurumurthal, Mroks, sivakumar s s, yasitha999....
> 
> Apologies, if I have missed any names.
> 
> It's been pretty much long wait and I am glad that it's finally over. Those sleepless nights, private messages....
> 
> For those, who are yet to get Visa, "Wishing you all the Best".
> 
> For those, whose application has been picked for verification, please have patience. It's one of the tough period to go through.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## bl_blitz

msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got the grant today.
> 
> I would like to thank you all for helping me out. This forum is really great. Absolutely love the way, people help each other and make a difference in others life. Cheers!!!
> 
> Infact, I learnt a lot from forum rather than from my agent.
> 
> Would like to pass on special thanks to KeeDa, varundev, andrew64, ikrammd, singh_gurinderjit, saz82, nicemathan, tsingh, mainak, TheExpatriate, Sameer1626, rameshkd, leo128, tsingh, ikrammd, Jeeten#80, gdsrinivasan, TheExpatriate, dsachdeva, sdeepak, aj_ferns, mmauk11, sandeepr, sameer7106, ambyboy, jigarpatel, motoja, nikdh, jigarpatel, espresso, funkyzoom, gurumurthal, nitmanit02, gurumurthal, Mroks, sivakumar s s, yasitha999....
> 
> Apologies, if I have missed any names.
> 
> It's been pretty much long wait and I am glad that it's finally over. Those sleepless nights, private messages....
> 
> For those, who are yet to get Visa, "Wishing you all the Best".
> 
> For those, whose application has been picked for verification, please have patience. It's one of the tough period to go through.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


Congratulations!


----------



## topmahajan

KeeDa said:


> Bank statements: Enough to upload for experience that fetched you the points. But, be prepared for earlier statements too - just in case if the CO asks for them.
> 
> I too did not have any payslips for an entire year (and this year did give me points). Neither bank statements nor payslips. CO did not complain about it. Random statements have worked just fine for me. The one per quarter is just an unofficial guideline that we on this forum follow. Mine too are not strictly one per quarter. For instance, this is how part of my TOC page looks like:
> 
> Bank Statement: Salary Credited: Nov-2002, Dec-2002, and Jan-2003 - Apr-2003.... ....2
> Payslip: May-2005.... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... ....3
> Bank Statement: Salary Credited: May-2005.... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... ....4
> Payslip: Dec-2005.... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... ....5
> Bank Statement: Salary Credited: Dec-2005, Jan-2006, Feb-2006.... .... .... .... .... 6
> Payslip: Oct-2007.... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... ....7
> Bank Statement: Salary Credited: Oct-2007 - Dec-2007.... .... .... .... .... .... ....8
> Payslip: Jan-2008.... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... ....9
> ...
> ...
> Payslip: Dec-2008.... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... ....13
> Bank Statement: Salary Credited: Dec-2008, Jan-2009.... .... .... .... .... .... ....14
> Payslip: Jan-2010.... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... .... ....15
> Bank Statement: Salary Credited: Jan-2010, Feb-2010.... .... .... .... .... .... ....16
> ...
> ...
> Note the gaps: like I said- nothing between Apr-2003 till May-2005. Similar gap between Feb-2006 to Oct-2007. Yet another gap between Jan-2009 to Jan-2010.
> 
> PF: Although I have all the PF statements from 2002 till today, I did not upload, and CO hasn't asked for them as well. Just like you, I too thought these would be unnecessary especially since I uploaded so many things for my entire career (relevant as well as not-relevant period).


Hi Keeda,

is this how you names your documents? I was just wondering how to name different bank statements and payslips?


----------



## sriindia

arun05 said:


> You have to provide test result and score while filling the application. you need to fill all the details which test your partner gave and how much points s/he scored.
> 
> Apart from this for partner side as per my experience you need to submit:-
> 1) Age proof:- birth certificate/passport
> 2) relationship proof:- marriage certificate
> 3) national ID:- PAN/AADHAR card
> 4) travel document:- Passport(old/new)
> 5) Language ability:-IELTS/PTE/TOFEL/any college,school,university letter
> 6) Self character assesment:- form 80(optional)
> 7) character evidence:- PCC certificate
> 
> I hope all this is enough for partner where we are not claiming any points


Hi Arun05,
Firstly, Thanks a lot for your response. So, while filling visa application do they ask to enter test result straight away or is there any chance to provide before co is allocated along with other documents.
Thanks for your quick response!!


----------



## sriindia

KeeDa said:


> When not claiming partner points, you have to just answer Yes/ No to a certain question in the visa application regarding partner having functional English. Only the documents and evidences related to points claim must be ready, in place, and valid at the time of invitation. Since this functional English isn't part of the points claimed, your wife need not have the test result right away now, but make sure she does by the time CO is allocated.
> 
> I hope you do know that you can do away with just letters from school, high school, and graduation college regarding functional English.
> 
> As for your other question regarding documents for partner:
> - Birth/ DOB evidence (birth certificate or passport or SSC certificate)
> - Education documents
> - Functional English
> - National ID cards (UUID, PAN) [optional]
> - Medicals (medical center will provide these directly to the department)
> - Passport
> - PCC
> - Photograph [optional]
> - Relationship evidence (marriage certificate)


Hi keeDa,

Thanks for your detailed response!!
I just wanted to know wether we need to fill test results straight away while lodging 189 visa application ( after receiving invitation ) or can we provide it along with other documents before CO is allocated.

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## topmahajan

topmahajan said:


> Thanks friends for reply. So, am I correct to assume that onsite location won't create an issue as I won't be able to get this location information on employer reference letter?
> 
> Also, what will happen if in these 4 years I was at two different designations (promoted from one to another)? My reference letters and so assessment letter says only last position. But in my salary slips, initial salary slips has old designation and later salary slips will have new designation. Will it be an issue? Again, I won't be able to get both the positions on employer reference letter. It was tough to get the reference letter itself so I won't be able to get this letter with all these other details.


Guys,

Can anyone please give any information on this query?


----------



## KeeDa

topmahajan said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> is this how you names your documents? I was just wondering how to name different bank statements and payslips?


Hi,

That is the Table of Contents from one of the supporting files that I uploaded. All those are basically pages in just one pdf file.


----------



## KeeDa

sriindia said:


> Hi keeDa,
> 
> Thanks for your detailed response!!
> I just wanted to know wether we need to fill test results straight away while lodging 189 visa application ( after receiving invitation ) or can we provide it along with other documents before CO is allocated.
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!


Test results for functional English from partner: Can be uploaded after receiving invitation. In fact, all documents can be uploaded only after invitation and after paying up for the visa fees. There is nothing to be uploaded before paying for the visa. You can upload anytime before CO is allocated (45 to 60 days after lodging the visa going by current trends). Even if you don't upload in this timeframe, then once CO is allocated, she will notice the missing requirement and email you to fulfill it under another 28 days. So, in summary, you have roughly 60 + 28 days to provide it after lodging the visa (i.e. paying for the visa fees).


----------



## topmahajan

KeeDa said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is the Table of Contents from one of the supporting files that I uploaded. All those are basically pages in just one pdf file.


Can you please tell me then how should we name these documents and do we need to highlight the salary transactions in the statemens as there will be number of other transactions there ?


----------



## gagandeep2900

Guys , Finally the Long wait is over. 

Got my much awaited GRANT (Direct grant infact). 

This forum has been a great platform to putforth queries and confusions. Would like to thank you all. 

All the best to all those who are waiting for there GRANT.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

gagandeep2900 said:


> Guys , Finally the Long wait is over.
> 
> Got my much awaited GRANT (Direct grant infact).
> 
> This forum has been a great platform to putforth queries and confusions. Would like to thank you all.
> 
> All the best to all those who are waiting for there GRANT.


Many Congratulations. 
And physical verification happened at your residence or workplace?


----------



## melbournite

gagandeep2900 said:


> Guys , Finally the Long wait is over.
> 
> Got my much awaited GRANT (Direct grant infact).
> 
> This forum has been a great platform to putforth queries and confusions. Would like to thank you all.
> 
> All the best to all those who are waiting for there GRANT.


Congratulations.. Mate..


----------



## gd2015

gagandeep2900 said:


> Guys , Finally the Long wait is over.
> 
> Got my much awaited GRANT (Direct grant infact).
> 
> This forum has been a great platform to putforth queries and confusions. Would like to thank you all.
> 
> All the best to all those who are waiting for there GRANT.


Many congrats gagandeep. 
Your signature mentions physical verification. Can you please elaborate on that.
How many points did you claim for work experience?


----------



## batra786

gagandeep2900 said:


> Guys , Finally the Long wait is over.
> 
> Got my much awaited GRANT (Direct grant infact).
> 
> This forum has been a great platform to putforth queries and confusions. Would like to thank you all.
> 
> All the best to all those who are waiting for there GRANT.


Congrats!!!


----------



## cooldude555

gagandeep2900 said:


> Guys , Finally the Long wait is over.
> 
> Got my much awaited GRANT (Direct grant infact).
> 
> This forum has been a great platform to putforth queries and confusions. Would like to thank you all.
> 
> All the best to all those who are waiting for there GRANT.


Congratulations buddy. Could you please explain how your physical verification was?


----------



## goodtimes

gagandeep2900 said:


> Guys , Finally the Long wait is over.
> 
> Got my much awaited GRANT (Direct grant infact).
> 
> This forum has been a great platform to putforth queries and confusions. Would like to thank you all.
> 
> All the best to all those who are waiting for there GRANT.


Congratulations!!


----------



## andy_cool

Congratuations Gagandeep


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Hi Guys,

I got 70 points in my EOI score for the 189 for the Software Engineer Skill and I submitted my EOI yesterday. 

What do you think are my chances of getting an invitation this September?


----------



## smartclick.lalit

Hi Kenny,
You have a very good chance to get invitation on coming Monday.


Regards
Smartclick



kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got 70 points in my EOI score for the 189 for the Software Engineer Skill and I submitted my EOI yesterday.
> 
> What do you think are my chances of getting an invitation this September?


----------



## JavWa

has anyone explored http://www.iom.int/concession-fares for concession airfares.. it is mentioned in your Visa grant also. not sure if we are eligible and how it works. Also for initial entry can we use it.. 

If anyone has used the service pls shed some light on this..


----------



## JavWa

JavWa said:


> has anyone explored Concession Fares | International Organization for Migration for concession airfares.. it is mentioned in your Visa grant also. not sure if we are eligible and how it works. Also for initial entry can we use it..
> 
> If anyone has used the service pls shed some light on this..


Just saw this FAQ also :IOM Australia Site

Could be helpful for people making entry for settlement.. seems they provide concession Airfare and added baggage allowance also.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Congrats to people who have shared good news of visa grant recently. Feels so good to read these stories!

I'm waiting impatiently for Monday. Hope I get an invite. I have 65 points and my occupation of industrial engineer is 87% available according to anzsco search website. What do you all think?

Hope we all get invites on Monday!


----------



## goodtimes

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats to people who have shared good news of visa grant recently. Feels so good to read these stories!
> 
> I'm waiting impatiently for Monday. Hope I get an invite. I have 65 points and my occupation of industrial engineer is 87% available according to anzsco search website. What do you all think?
> 
> Hope we all get invites on Monday!


In that case, get ready to celebrate on Monday!! You will be invited with 65 points, for sure! Cheers!


----------



## gkaushik

ishugarg said:


> got VISA on my email


Congrats!! All the best!!


----------



## bharathyku

Ishugarg...congratulations!!! can you share your timelines please?


----------



## Tony10

Appreciate your help guys!

I want to do my medicals before the co is assigned, i was filling the form 160 and there,one question is asked about the visa office where my application is lodged.

Can you please advise what to mention as an answer!

Cheers


----------



## omarsh

Tony10 said:


> Appreciate your help guys!
> 
> I want to do my medicals before the co is assigned, i was filling the form 160 and there,one question is asked about the visa office where my application is lodged.
> 
> Can you please advise what to mention as an answer!
> 
> Cheers


Mention ONLINE


----------



## sudeepdai

Why does one have to fill form 160? Could you please elaborate?


----------



## bharathyku

sudeepdai said:


> Why does one have to fill form 160? Could you please elaborate?


It is just an additional reference for the meds. My panel hospital didn't require it though I filled it.


----------



## Tony10

Thank!

My agent told me to fill it as GSM Brisbane!! Have you done the medical?


----------



## KeeDa

topmahajan said:


> Can you please tell me then how should we name these documents and do we need to highlight the salary transactions in the statemens as there will be number of other transactions there ?


Following is a part of my directory structure:

.
├── applicant_01
│ ├── education
│ │ ├── education_01_KeeDa_Mr_Master_in_Computer_Science_Certificates.pdf...........(2 pages- cert, testamur)
│ │ ├── education_01_KeeDa_Mr_Master_in_Computer_Science_Transcripts.pdf............(8 pages- transcripts)
│ │ ├── education_02_KeeDa_Mr_Bachelor_of_Computer_Science_Certificates.pdf.........(2 pages- cert, testamur)
...
...
│ ├── employment
...
...
│ │ ├── employment_02_01_KeeDa_Mr_Work_Reference_Statutory_Declaration.pdf..........(04 pages- SD on stamp paper- ex-colleague)
│ │ ├── employment_02_02_KeeDa_Mr_Employment_Documents.pdf..........................(10 pages- joining, relieving, promotions)
│ │ └── employment_02_03_KeeDa_Mr_Financial_Documents.pdf...........................(31 pages- payslips, bank statements)
│ ├── english
│ │ └── IELTS_KeeDa_Mr.pdf..........................................................
...
...

The way I arranged my financial_documents pdf was a payslip P1 followed by bank statement S1 showing salary credit for P1. Then P2, S2, and so on.

I did not highlight anything because salary is the only entry in my statement appearing under credits column (I don't have any other source of income). So, it is pretty obvious. You can choose to highlight if you think it would help identifying the salary credited information. Some applicants have done it in the past. Entire or monthly statement isn't necessary. Just provide that page from the statement which shows the salary information.

Edit: There are no spaces in my file names. Forum post seems to be showing spaces somehow.
Edit2: Filename ends at .pdf. The rest is just me explaining what the document contains.


----------



## krdheerajkumar

goodtimes said:


> 1. No - You need to mention the addresses of countries where you stayed for more than a year i.e. 365 days.
> 2. Just the UK address, if you stayed in multiple places in the UK, then mention your last permanent address in the UK.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks mate!


----------



## jyothi318

Hi,

I lodged 189 visa on 14th Feb 2015 and for some reason my medicals got delayed and in the 1st week on Sep panel clinic sent the final report to the embassy.
The status was updated in the IMMI site a week later stating that medicals are cleared and there is no further action required from my end.

How long would it take to receive the grant post medical clearance?
As its around 15-20 days I want to call the embassy to confirm on the status. Can someone let me know the contact number.

Thanks.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

goodtimes said:


> In that case, get ready to celebrate on Monday!! You will be invited with 65 points, for sure! Cheers!


Thanks! May there be ghee and shakkar in your mouth! 

PS: From this phone app I can't tell if you're Indian or not so I hope you understand ghee shakkar. XD


----------



## kingsss12

jyothi318 said:


> Hi, I lodged 189 visa on 14th Feb 2015 and for some reason my medicals got delayed and in the 1st week on Sep panel clinic sent the final report to the embassy. The status was updated in the IMMI site a week later stating that medicals are cleared and there is no further action required from my end. How long would it take to receive the grant post medical clearance? As its around 15-20 days I want to call the embassy to confirm on the status. Can someone let me know the contact number. Thanks.


Jyothi, I would suggest you to call them up and I am sure the grant would be following it.


----------



## kingsss12

jyothi318 said:


> Hi, I lodged 189 visa on 14th Feb 2015 and for some reason my medicals got delayed and in the 1st week on Sep panel clinic sent the final report to the embassy. The status was updated in the IMMI site a week later stating that medicals are cleared and there is no further action required from my end. How long would it take to receive the grant post medical clearance? As its around 15-20 days I want to call the embassy to confirm on the status. Can someone let me know the contact number. Thanks.


Jyothi,
I would suggest you to call DIBP and I am sure the grant will be following it.


----------



## arun05

jyothi318 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged 189 visa on 14th Feb 2015 and for some reason my medicals got delayed and in the 1st week on Sep panel clinic sent the final report to the embassy.
> The status was updated in the IMMI site a week later stating that medicals are cleared and there is no further action required from my end.
> 
> How long would it take to receive the grant post medical clearance?
> As its around 15-20 days I want to call the embassy to confirm on the status. Can someone let me know the contact number.
> 
> Thanks.


Your Timeline is showing that you havn't assigned any CO yet then how your medical got delayed?


----------



## JK684

jyothi318 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged 189 visa on 14th Feb 2015 and for some reason my medicals got delayed and in the 1st week on Sep panel clinic sent the final report to the embassy.
> The status was updated in the IMMI site a week later stating that medicals are cleared and there is no further action required from my end.
> 
> How long would it take to receive the grant post medical clearance?
> As its around 15-20 days I want to call the embassy to confirm on the status. Can someone let me know the contact number.
> 
> Thanks.


If calling from overseas try this number "+61 73136 7000" to reach DIBP.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Hi Guys,

Can you help me understand what the following processes are?

PCC (India) 
CO Assigned


Also, if I get the invite, does it mean for sure, I will be Granted a Visa? What could go wrong post that?

Also, Approx. how long would it take from Invitation to Grant? (if you could please give a range)


----------



## KeeDa

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you help me understand what the following processes are?
> 
> PCC (India)
> CO Assigned


As part of the visa process, you are required to submit Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where you have stayed for a period of 12+ months (including your home country India). Check this thread for more details: *Indian Police Clearance Certificate*

After you lodge the visa (i.e pay up), a Case Officer (CO) is assigned to assess your file and grant you the visa. Going by current trends, it takes around 45 to 60 days for this to happen after having paid for the visa.



kenny_lowe23 said:


> Also, if I get the invite, does it mean for sure, I will be Granted a Visa? What could go wrong post that?


Quoting something I wrote on another thread regarding this:


KeeDa said:


> If you are eligible, have checked the right boxes, understood and followed the process correctly, provided true and verifiable evidences, can pass the character and health checks, then you will certainly get the visa.





kenny_lowe23 said:


> Also, Approx. how long would it take from Invitation to Grant? (if you could please give a range)


There is no set timeframe for this. Not after the invite, but you should look for time required after visa lodge. It can be anywhere between 50 to 90 days. Sometimes even more. It all depends and varies per case.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Obtaining Bank statements from Axis Bank, HDFC, ICICI, Citibank*

Sharing my experiences in getting the bank statement.

Axis Bank
Axis Bank Charges 100 rs per year bank statement, when you approach branch.
To get free statement: Send a mail to [email protected] asking them for soft copy in PDF format. Take the printout, approach the nearest Axis Bank branch for seal and sign at free of cost.

HDFC(Hard copy statement for free):
Send a mail to [email protected] and then you will asked to collect the hard copy from nearest HDFC branch(which is sealed and signed). If you don’t hear then mark mail to [email protected]

ICICI(Hard copy statement for free):
Fill an application in the nearest ICICI branch and collect the hard copy statement after few days. If there is delay, try with [email protected] 

 Citibank(both hard copy and soft copy for free):
Mail to [email protected] for soft copy statement and hard copy statement(sealed and signed). Citibank sent the hard copy statement to my residential address at free of cost. I love the citi bank customer service.

Closure Note: Would recommend to have the statements sealed and signed.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Proof for functional English*

Sharing my experience w.r.t. functional english.

It is very much fine to submit letter from College and School for providing proof for functional English.

Refer for more details at How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## msgforsunil

*Variations for costs in medical tests*

Interestingly there are 2 centers in Bangalore for medical tests and they charge differently for adult and child.

For a family of 4, the difference is close to 1K.


----------



## arun05

msgforsunil said:


> Interestingly there are 2 centers in Bangalore for medical tests and they charge differently for adult and child.
> 
> For a family of 4, the difference is close to 1K.


First of all congrats to you and all the best for your future.

Share you experience on medical results experience and its status in immi account before an after CO allocation.


----------



## msgforsunil

Here_to_fly said:


> Congratulations Sunil.
> Could you please confirm if your application also went through external verification. If yes, what all took them to complete this verification. Was it multi employer verification or only the current one.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


As far as I know, it happened only in my current company. My HR was contacted to confirm my credentials like designation, roles and responsibilities, employment duration..


----------



## msgforsunil

goodtimes said:


> Congratulations!!



Thanks and wish you the same.


----------



## msgforsunil

abhira said:


> Congratulations


Thank you and same to you.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Hi again,


What is the bank statement for? Do we need to show some minimum balance the bank? (If so, how much?)


----------



## jyothi318

ssingh18 said:


> Jyothi,
> I would suggest you to call DIBP and I am sure the grant will be following it.


Thanks a ton.. I will surely call them tomorrow.


----------



## jyothi318

arun05 said:


> Your Timeline is showing that you havn't assigned any CO yet then how your medical got delayed?


They found some problem in my xray and asked to send a repeated xray after few months and that date was in the first week of sep.


----------



## jyothi318

JK684 said:


> If calling from overseas try this number "+61 73136 7000" to reach DIBP.


Thanks for the details JK684.


----------



## arun05

jyothi318 said:


> They found some problem in my xray and asked to send a repeated xray after few months and that date was in the first week of sep.


It means they checked medical before CO allocation.

Did Panel clinic directly reffered you to MOC or MOC contacted you after submitiing the medical reports?


----------



## dwarasilareddy

JK684 said:


> If calling from overseas try this number "+61 73136 7000" to reach DIBP.


I tried calling this number since last two days right from the beginning hours of their business day but it always busy, I got a feeling that they kept phone aside from ringing.. Has anyone got connected during last two days?


----------



## arun05

dwarasilareddy said:


> I tried calling this number since last two days right from the beginning hours of their business day but it always busy, I got a feeling that they kept phone aside from ringing.. Has anyone got connected during last two days?


Dont worry..... Keep trying....a golden mail is very near to you.


----------



## Laxie

dwarasilareddy said:


> I tried calling this number since last two days right from the beginning hours of their business day but it always busy, I got a feeling that they kept phone aside from ringing.. Has anyone got connected during last two days?


I guess for the applicants of last 10 days of June 2015, the grants may come from the middle of September. Many of us got contacted by CO from 15th August onward, the 28 days buffer will be added from the day of CO contact for CO to come back to our cases ....


----------



## rmathew_12

I have a question about EOI:
I have submitted the EOI with 60 points on September 1st.
However my ACS expires on October 10th 2015. I know it is unlikely to get an invitation before the ACS expires. Hence I am going for reassessment. 
Once i get the new ACS details, i would be updating the EOI with these details. Will they be considering the modified date or the originally submitted date (September 1st) as the EOI submission date? (In both cases i have same (60) points....


----------



## JK684

Congrats on your grant Sunil , good luck for the move to Australia !!


----------



## dwarasilareddy

gagandeep2900 said:


> Guys , Finally the Long wait is over.
> 
> Got my much awaited GRANT (Direct grant infact).
> 
> This forum has been a great platform to putforth queries and confusions. Would like to thank you all.
> 
> All the best to all those who are waiting for there GRANT.


Hi Gagandeep 
Could you share your experience of physical verification of employment?
Was it just a visit and had chat with your HR / Manager? Or did they ask for to cross check the docs you provided to DIBP?
Can you elaborate all that details of Physical verification?
Do you have multiple employers or just a single employer?
Thanks.


----------



## JK684

rmathew_12 said:


> I have a question about EOI:
> I have submitted the EOI with 60 points on September 1st.
> However my ACS expires on October 10th 2015. I know it is unlikely to get an invitation before the ACS expires. Hence I am going for reassessment.
> Once i get the new ACS details, i would be updating the EOI with these details. Will they be considering the modified date or the originally submitted date (September 1st) as the EOI submission date? (In both cases i have same (60) points....



I am not sure about the answer for your question, sorry.

But my advice is Write PTE and get 10 points in points test so that you can apply for 189 with 65 points. Initially even I was planning to apply for 190 with 60 points, but later I wrote PTE after preparing for 2 weeks and it worked for me.


----------



## dwarasilareddy

msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got the grant today.
> 
> I would like to thank you all for helping me out. This forum is really great. Absolutely love the way, people help each other and make a difference in others life. Cheers!!!
> 
> Infact, I learnt a lot from forum rather than from my agent.
> 
> Would like to pass on special thanks to KeeDa, varundev, andrew64, ikrammd, singh_gurinderjit, saz82, nicemathan, tsingh, mainak, TheExpatriate, Sameer1626, rameshkd, leo128, tsingh, ikrammd, Jeeten#80, gdsrinivasan, TheExpatriate, dsachdeva, sdeepak, aj_ferns, mmauk11, sandeepr, sameer7106, ambyboy, jigarpatel, motoja, nikdh, jigarpatel, espresso, funkyzoom, gurumurthal, nitmanit02, gurumurthal, Mroks, sivakumar s s, yasitha999....
> 
> Apologies, if I have missed any names.
> 
> It's been pretty much long wait and I am glad that it's finally over. Those sleepless nights, private messages....
> 
> For those, who are yet to get Visa, "Wishing you all the Best".
> 
> For those, whose application has been picked for verification, please have patience. It's one of the tough period to go through.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


First of all congratulations Sunil kumar
I was a bit following you as CO asked me CV to submit as your case was.
Can you share about your employment verification? 
Was it just a email / call verification or visit to your work place and had chat with your HR / Manager? Or did they ask for to cross check the docs you provided to DIBP on their visit?
Can you elaborate all that details of employment verification and why you think your case had prompted CO to ask for CV?
Do you have multiple employers or just a single employer?
It seems to me my case will go for verification as I had breaks in my career with couple of years non relevant work in UK. 
Thanks.


----------



## dwarasilareddy

gagandeep2900 said:


> Guys , Finally the Long wait is over.
> 
> Got my much awaited GRANT (Direct grant infact).
> 
> This forum has been a great platform to putforth queries and confusions. Would like to thank you all.
> 
> All the best to all those who are waiting for there GRANT.


Congratulations Gagandeep


----------



## KeeDa

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> 
> What is the bank statement for? Do we need to show some minimum balance the bank? (If so, how much?)


We submit payslip followed by bank statement showing salary credited (amount matching with the net payable from that payslip) in our bank account just to prove that the employment points claimed were from our work at a professional level (full time and paid).

189 does not have any minimum balance criteria. For 190, I am not sure, but maybe a sponsoring state might require you to show some funds in your personal account, but that too would be at sponsorship application stage and not within immiAccount (visa stage).


----------



## jyothi318

arun05 said:


> It means they checked medical before CO allocation.
> 
> Did Panel clinic directly reffered you to MOC or MOC contacted you after submitiing the medical reports?


Yes. I believe they check the medicals before CO allocation. BUPA medical organisation that validates the medicals of applicants contacted me to get the test done again. Then I had to go to the panel clinic on the day specified by them (BUPA).


----------



## Kariznin

msgforsunil said:


> Sharing my experiences in getting the bank statement.
> 
> Axis Bank
> Axis Bank Charges 100 rs per year bank statement, when you approach branch.
> To get free statement: Send a mail to [email protected] asking them for soft copy in PDF format. Take the printout, approach the nearest Axis Bank branch for seal and sign at free of cost.
> 
> HDFC(Hard copy statement for free):
> Send a mail to [email protected] and then you will asked to collect the hard copy from nearest HDFC branch(which is sealed and signed). If you don&#146;t hear then mark mail to [email protected]
> 
> ICICI(Hard copy statement for free):
> Fill an application in the nearest ICICI branch and collect the hard copy statement after few days. If there is delay, try with [email protected]
> 
> Citibank(both hard copy and soft copy for free):
> Mail to [email protected] for soft copy statement and hard copy statement(sealed and signed). Citibank sent the hard copy statement to my residential address at free of cost. I love the citi bank customer service.
> 
> Closure Note: Would recommend to have the statements sealed and signed.


Many congratulations Sunil for the Grant and all the best for your move. 

Regarding bank statements, I have experience in generating bank statements online for ICICI and all statements were digitally signed. 
So, I don't think so it is specifically required to get signed hard copy from the bank. 

Can you please enlighten me on this. Am I missing something here. 

Thanks.


----------



## arun05

jyothi318 said:


> Yes. I believe they check the medicals before CO allocation. BUPA medical organisation that validates the medicals of applicants contacted me to get the test done again. Then I had to go to the panel clinic on the day specified by them (BUPA).


Thank you Jyothi and all the best....


----------



## dwarasilareddy

jyothi318 said:


> Thanks a ton.. I will surely call them tomorrow.


Hi Jyothi
Did you able to contact them today? What is the number you tried to call them? I been trying this number since 3 days +61731367000 but no use always busy.


----------



## kamikaze87

Hi all,

I would like to include my wife, mother and younger sister (18+) in my 189 visa application ? It would cost 1800 for each dependant right ?

And they will be considered as 189 visa holder, am I correct ?

Thanks.


----------



## arun05

kamikaze87 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to include my wife, mother and younger sister (18+) in my 189 visa application ? It would cost 1800 for each dependant right ?
> 
> And they will be considered as 189 visa holder, am I correct ?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, all dependents 18+ cost 1800 AUD.

Main applicant get 189 visa status while all others are dependents on that visa and have equal rights of 189 visa.


----------



## jyothi318

dwarasilareddy said:


> Hi Jyothi
> Did you able to contact them today? What is the number you tried to call them? I been trying this number since 3 days +61731367000 but no use always busy.


I tried calling them today in the early hours and yes the number was always busy..

Seniors - Can anyone pls provides us alternate numbers to contact DIBP...


----------



## kamikaze87

arun05 said:


> Yes, all dependents 18+ cost 1800 AUD.
> 
> Main applicant get 189 visa status while all others are dependents on that visa and have equal rights of 189 visa.


Thank you very much.

Can I and my dependants apply for the citizenship after 4 years holding 189 visa ?

Thanks.


----------



## glow1

kamy58 said:


> As far as I know assessment is required for both academics and experience and basis which you can claim points in EOI. But here you have not got the assessment for experience and you claimed points for it, I would defer this to anyone from your job code if experience assessment is mandatory or not which I highly doubt.
> So you got the invitation on 65 points, if you don't provide proofs for 65 points whatever is the case you application will be rejected whether you have minimum 60 or not doesn't matter, so better would be to withdraw application.
> 
> *Guys- Can anyone from General Account Category reply this thread that experience assessment is mandatory your job code or not so that Jay can take an informed decision.*


Hi Jaykumar,

I was reading through this thread earlier this week when i saw your situation and alarm bells started to go off for me - i interpreted the application question in the same way as you and in fact i had not had my experience assessed either. I started to panic and applied for the experience letter just yesterday. However, i have this morning received a grant without having ever supplied this. 

It is important to note our cases have similarities and differences. I also applied for General Accountant category. However, i did have 75 points, 10 of these coming from experience.

The point of my post is really to tell you not to panic and most certainly do not withdraw your application as someone else had suggested. I believe that you should get the letter now and be able to provide it should you be asked.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JK684

kamikaze87 said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Can I and my dependants apply for the citizenship after 4 years holding 189 visa ?
> 
> Thanks.


You need to live in Australia holding 189 visa to be eligible for Citizenship. Obviously If you are outside, you cant.


----------



## JK684

jyothi318 said:


> I tried calling them today in the early hours and yes the number was always busy..
> 
> Seniors - Can anyone pls provides us alternate numbers to contact DIBP...


You have to keep on trying , or try to reach the Australian Embassy in India. When I had called the GSM and didnt go through, I sent an e-mail to my CO asking for status (on July 1st 2015) , and they sent the grant letter after some time (this was because every thing was completed reg. my case).


----------



## msgforsunil

*Getting pregnant post the PR*

Hello All,

One of my friend has got 189 Visa and his IED is Jun, 2016. However, his wife is pregnant now and is expected to deliver the baby in May, 2016.

What are the possible options at hand? Appreciate an earlier response on this with pros/cons.
1. Deliver the baby in India and then migrate? How long will it take to get the Visa for the new born child?
2. Deliver the child at Australia. Can mother travel to Aus for 3-5 months during delivery time and then post delivery, return back to India?
3. Abort the baby?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## arun05

kamikaze87 said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Can I and my dependants apply for the citizenship after 4 years holding 189 visa ?
> 
> Thanks.


*As per Australia border site regarding PR*

"If you were granted a migrant visa offshore your permanent residence date is the date of your first arrival in Australia on this visa.

If you were granted a permanent residence visa onshore your permanent residence date is the date that visa was issued."

*And for Citizenship elegibility:-*

The residence requirement is based on the time you have lived in Australia and the time you have spent outside Australia.

"You must:
have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for four years immediately before applying which must include the last 12 months as a permanent resident, and
not have been absent from Australia for more than one year in total, in the 4 year period, including no more than 90 days in the year before applying."


----------



## SreeIndia

msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> One of my friend has got 189 Visa and his IED is Jun, 2016. However, his wife is pregnant now and is expected to deliver the baby in May, 2016.
> 
> What are the possible options at hand? Appreciate an earlier response on this with pros/cons.
> 1. Deliver the baby in India and then migrate? How long will it take to get the Visa for the new born child?
> 
> 2. Deliver the child at Australia. Can mother travel to AUS for 3-5 months during delivery time and then post delivery, return back to India?
> 
> 
> 3. Abort the baby?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar



1. This is in my opinion the best option considering family and helping hands in India. Atleast the husband can travel first and set up things here in the mean time. What say?
3. Why would someone even think of that!! Just because there is a confusion between India Vs Aus.... Never!!


----------



## topmahajan

arun05 said:


> Yes, all dependents 18+ cost 1800 AUD.
> 
> Main applicant get 189 visa status while all others are dependents on that visa and have equal rights of 189 visa.


What about kids (less than 18), do we need to pay any visa fee for them?


----------



## JK684

msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> One of my friend has got 189 Visa and his IED is Jun, 2016. However, his wife is pregnant now and is expected to deliver the baby in May, 2016.
> 
> What are the possible options at hand? Appreciate an earlier response on this with pros/cons.
> 1. Deliver the baby in India and then migrate? How long will it take to get the Visa for the new born child?
> 2. Deliver the child at Australia. Can mother travel to Aus for 3-5 months during delivery time and then post delivery, return back to India?
> 3. Abort the baby?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar



1. It will take upto an year i guess. See the processing times here - http://india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/vm_processing.html. It is subclass 101.

2. After the first 3 months of pregnancy, mother can travel , be in Australia and have delivery there (provided you get some relatives on visitor visa  ). Kid will be an Aussie Citizen by default (as per my knowledge) and there will be some health care benefits too I suppose. According to me this is the ideal option, but may not work in every one's case.

3. As Sree pointed out, never ever think about this.


----------



## topmahajan

KeeDa said:


> Following is a part of my directory structure:
> 
> .
> ├── applicant_01
> │ ├── education
> │ │ ├── education_01_KeeDa_Mr_Master_in_Computer_Science_Certificates.pdf...........(2 pages- cert, testamur)
> │ │ ├── education_01_KeeDa_Mr_Master_in_Computer_Science_Transcripts.pdf............(8 pages- transcripts)
> │ │ ├── education_02_KeeDa_Mr_Bachelor_of_Computer_Science_Certificates.pdf.........(2 pages- cert, testamur)
> ...
> ...
> │ ├── employment
> ...
> ...
> │ │ ├── employment_02_01_KeeDa_Mr_Work_Reference_Statutory_Declaration.pdf..........(04 pages- SD on stamp paper- ex-colleague)
> │ │ ├── employment_02_02_KeeDa_Mr_Employment_Documents.pdf..........................(10 pages- joining, relieving, promotions)
> │ │ └── employment_02_03_KeeDa_Mr_Financial_Documents.pdf...........................(31 pages- payslips, bank statements)
> │ ├── english
> │ │ └── IELTS_KeeDa_Mr.pdf..........................................................
> ...
> ...
> 
> The way I arranged my financial_documents pdf was a payslip P1 followed by bank statement S1 showing salary credit for P1. Then P2, S2, and so on.
> 
> I did not highlight anything because salary is the only entry in my statement appearing under credits column (I don't have any other source of income). So, it is pretty obvious. You can choose to highlight if you think it would help identifying the salary credited information. Some applicants have done it in the past. Entire or monthly statement isn't necessary. Just provide that page from the statement which shows the salary information.
> 
> Edit: There are no spaces in my file names. Forum post seems to be showing spaces somehow.
> Edit2: Filename ends at .pdf. The rest is just me explaining what the document contains.


Thanks Keeda for the detailed response. I am assuming we can club the documents from all employments like the document "employment_02_03_KeeDa_Mr_Financial_Documents.pdf." will have the financial documents from all employments and no need to create one per employer ?


----------



## jyothi318

JK684 said:


> You have to keep on trying , or try to reach the Australian Embassy in India. When I had called the GSM and didnt go through, I sent an e-mail to my CO asking for status (on July 1st 2015) , and they sent the grant letter after some time (this was because every thing was completed reg. my case).


Thanks for the response. Can you please give me the contact number of Australian Embassy in India. 

The number i tried +61 731367000 is giving an automated reply that for 4 weeks the embassy will not receive any calls. So requesting applicants to refrain from calling them.


----------



## msgforsunil

JK684 said:


> 1. It will take upto an year i guess. See the processing times here - CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission. It is subclass 101.
> 
> 2. After the first 3 months of pregnancy, mother can travel , be in Australia and have delivery there (provided you get some relatives on visitor visa  ). Kid will be an Aussie Citizen by default (as per my knowledge) and there will be some health care benefits too I suppose. According to me this is the ideal option, but may not work in every one's case.
> 
> 3. As Sree pointed out, never ever think about this.


Thank you. Do you know, if anyone has opted for #1 or #2? If yes, can you please share contact details of theirs.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> One of my friend has got 189 Visa and his IED is Jun, 2016. However, his wife is pregnant now and is expected to deliver the baby in May, 2016.
> 
> What are the possible options at hand? Appreciate an earlier response on this with pros/cons.
> 1. Deliver the baby in India and then migrate? How long will it take to get the Visa for the new born child?
> 2. Deliver the child at Australia. Can mother travel to Aus for 3-5 months during delivery time and then post delivery, return back to India?
> 3. Abort the baby?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar



How can someone abort the baby just for being in Australia.
That would be the worst. I'm sorry if I sounded rude.


----------



## Tek2015

*Expected Visa Grant Date*

Dear Seniors,
I applied on June 1, 2015 for 189 with 65 score, got COs mail on July 20th asking for all docuemnts, uploaded all document son July 27, except medical, 
1. Aug-1-Medical done
2. Aug,8-some education documents asked & sent
3. Aug-18- experience certificates asked & sent
4. wait
5. wait.

When can i expect the grant?
am I right in understanding that if they are not asking additional documents since last 20 days, then everything is OK?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Tek2015 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> I applied on June 1, 2015 for 189 with 65 score, got COs mail on July 20th asking for all docuemnts, uploaded all document son July 27, except medical,
> 1. Aug-1-Medical done
> 2. Aug,8-some education documents asked & sent
> 3. Aug-18- experience certificates asked & sent
> 4. wait
> 5. wait.
> 
> When can i expect the grant?
> am I right in understanding that if they are not asking additional documents since last 20 days, then everything is OK?


Yes, maybe some internal/external verification's are in progress.
Try calling them.


----------



## msgforsunil

gaurav.kushan said:


> How can someone abort the baby just for being in Australia.
> That would be the worst. I'm sorry if I sounded rude.


Never mind, gaurav.

Sorry, just checking on the options.


----------



## JK684

msgforsunil said:


> Thank you. Do you know, if anyone has opted for #1 or #2? If yes, can you please share contact details of theirs.


Sorry I dont know any one personally. I myself need to consider either option in future I suppose  Try searching in this forum (with key word "Child Visa 101") for similar cases. I am sure there will be few cases for the same.


----------



## JK684

jyothi318 said:


> Thanks for the response. Can you please give me the contact number of Australian Embassy in India.
> 
> The number i tried +61 731367000 is giving an automated reply that for 4 weeks the embassy will not receive any calls. So requesting applicants to refrain from calling them.


Here we go - Contact Us - Visas and Migration - Australian High Commission

But if they said dont call them, then call after few weeks, if there is no update.


----------



## Tek2015

gaurav.kushan said:


> Yes, maybe some internal/external verification's are in progress.
> Try calling them.


Which number, no one picks the call in GSM cell and their all message says "Dont Call"


----------



## arun05

topmahajan said:


> What about kids (less than 18), do we need to pay any visa fee for them?


Yes, there is fees of 900 AUD for less than 18 years old also.


----------



## JK684

topmahajan said:


> What about kids (less than 18), do we need to pay any visa fee for them?




Product Quantity Price
SI189 Skilled Independent VAC1	1	3,600.00
Additional Applicant Charge 18+	1	1,800.00
Additional Applicant Charge U18	1	900.00
GST 0.00
Total AUD 6,300.00


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Visa-1


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Hey all my CO asked for form 80, form 47a and literacy fees for my mother.
I have submitted the same to my agent. And she will sending this today...

When can i expect next revert... and also... asking for fees... is it the clue that CO is ok with my dependency proof with my mother ???
And they have processed the same already...??


----------



## jyothi318

Which visa is to be applied for parents to visit me in Australia once I receive my 189 PR? How long will that be valid?


----------



## kenny_lowe23

KeeDa said:


> We submit payslip followed by bank statement showing salary credited (amount matching with the net payable from that payslip) in our bank account just to prove that the employment points claimed were from our work at a professional level (full time and paid).
> 
> 189 does not have any minimum balance criteria. For 190, I am not sure, but maybe a sponsoring state might require you to show some funds in your personal account, but that too would be at sponsorship application stage and not within immiAccount (visa stage).


Thank you Keeda, I'm applying for 189, so this is good news.


----------



## msgforsunil

JK684 said:


> Sorry I dont know any one personally. I myself need to consider either option in future I suppose  Try searching in this forum (with key word "Child Visa 101") for similar cases. I am sure there will be few cases for the same.



Fine thanks. Figured out some information now.

Cost of pregnancy without medicare.
Pregnancy Birth and Baby

Maternity Medicare Ineligible

Travelling while pregnant.
Flying While Pregnant | Virgin Australia

Pregnancy and travel | Better Health Channel

Good one for all airlines:
Flying While Pregnant Australia | Guidelines, Rules | Essential Baby

Flying While Pregnant - Tips and Airline Guidelines | BellyBelly

Children born to a permanent resident of Australia

Family members
More information

About Child Visa: Child visa (subclass 101)


----------



## arun05

jyothi318 said:


> Which visa is to be applied for parents to visit me in Australia once I receive my 189 PR? How long will that be valid?


*The Parent visa (subclass 103)* lets parents live permanently in Australia if they have a child who is an Australian citizen, permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen who is settled in Australia.​

Most applicants must be sponsored by their child. The sponsor needs to have lived lawfully in Australia for the two years immediately before the application is lodged.
You must apply for this visa outside Australia. If you are in Australia, you can apply only if your temporary visa lets you apply for another visa while you are in Australia. You must be outside Australia when the visa is decided.

You can also apply for *Visitor Visa 600* till you get the Parent visa.


----------



## SreeIndia

msgforsunil said:


> Fine thanks. Figured out some information now.
> 
> Cost of pregnancy without medicare.
> Pregnancy Birth and Baby
> 
> Maternity Medicare Ineligible
> 
> Travelling while pregnant.
> Flying While Pregnant | Virgin Australia
> 
> Pregnancy and travel | Better Health Channel
> 
> Good one for all airlines:
> Flying While Pregnant Australia | Guidelines, Rules | Essential Baby
> 
> Flying While Pregnant - Tips and Airline Guidelines | BellyBelly
> 
> Children born to a permanent resident of Australia
> 
> Family members
> More information
> 
> About Child Visa: Child visa (subclass 101)


Just wanted to add my one bit here. Once PR is applied and is resident in AUS , can apply for medicare here which implies $0 for delivery in public hospital. Public hospitals here are excellent.


----------



## goodtimes

jyothi318 said:


> Which visa is to be applied for parents to visit me in Australia once I receive my 189 PR? How long will that be valid?


In that case, you can apply for a Visitor visa subclass 600. Your parents can be granted a longer visa valid for 3 years with multiple entries and a maximum stay up to 12 months on each entry. (Them must not stay in Australia for more than 12 months in any 18 month period. )

For more information about applicants from India, please visit the following webpages:
Visitor Visa - Updated - Australian High Commission
Visitor Visa Requirements - updtd 30/7/12 - Australian High Commission

I hope this information helps. All the best!


----------



## kamikaze87

Hi,

I would like to have 2 questions below:

1. I studied in Aus for 2 years from 2007 to 2009. I will have to apply online following the instruction provided in National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police right ?

2. When do I need the PCC ? After lodging the visa and requested by CO or I just get it done as soon as possible ? Currently I still waiting for the skill assessment result.

Thanks.


----------



## goodtimes

kamikaze87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to have 2 questions below:
> 
> 1. I studied in Aus for 2 years from 2007 to 2009. I will have to apply online following the instruction provided in National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police right ?
> 
> 2. When do I need the PCC ? After lodging the visa and requested by CO or I just get it done as soon as possible ? Currently I still waiting for the skill assessment result.
> 
> Thanks.


1. Not sure about this - will let people in Australia/Senior members answer it.
2. It's way too early for PCC if you haven't even got the skill assessment result. Hold your horses mate; Wait for PCC at-least till you get an invite. The ideal time would be to apply for PCC after applying the visa. 

Please note, CO is usually assigned after 50 days from visa application - during this time you can upload all your documents as required in the document checklist - including the PCC.

This is important as the IED (Initial Entry Date) usually depends on the date of PCC/Medicals.


----------



## gagandeep2900

HI

PV happened at my Workplace. 

2 guys from Delhi Embassy met my Companies HR and my HOD to validate my letters and roles n responsibilities.








gaurav.kushan said:


> Many Congratulations.
> And physical verification happened at your residence or workplace?


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone

I have certain queries with respect to employment verification but I have expanded my queries to cover other questions related to employment verification as well.

1. No one knows the criteria for employment verification. But is there any pattern as such? For example for applicants who do not have payslips or bank statements etc or who work in unknown/small firms.

2. Does employment verification depend on the points claimed. For example if applicant has claimed points for 2 organizations out of 3 where he/she has worked for, does verification happen for only those 2 organizations?

3. For applicants who do not claim any points for experience, does verification happen for them as well?

4. Again the criteria for physical verification is not know. From what I have read self employed applicants do have physical verification but I have seen it happen for applicants in jobs as well. Has anyone working in Information Technology field also undergone physical verification?

5. If the roles and responsibilities are provided in company letter head or its HR letter then verification call is to HR. But in cases its a self declaration from manager etc generally the manager receives the verification call. Is this understanding correct?

I suppose these are the general queries wrt employment verification. Request seniors on the forum to please respond.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I have seen a lot of people sharing the information that their company's HR was contacted and all these questions regarding designation, roles and responsibilities were being asked to them.

I'd like to understand 2 things here.

1. How do you get to know that your company's HR was contacted?

2. The organization with which I work is huge (I'm sure a lot you must be working with big giants as well), and has number of HRs in number of departments and locations throughout India and outside India; other than that we do face changes in HR representatives quite often.
How would they get to know which HR should be contacted? I'm not sure if organizations have a separate department for providing the immigration check details to the embassies or high commissions? 


Thanks.


----------



## goodtimes

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have certain queries with respect to employment verification but I have expanded my queries to cover other questions related to employment verification as well.
> 
> 1. No one knows the criteria for employment verification. But is there any pattern as such? For example for applicants who do not have payslips or bank statements etc or who work in unknown/small firms.
> 
> 2. Does employment verification depend on the points claimed. For example if applicant has claimed points for 2 organizations out of 3 where he/she has worked for, does verification happen for only those 2 organizations?
> 
> 3. For applicants who do not claim any points for experience, does verification happen for them as well?
> 
> 4. Again the criteria for physical verification is not know. From what I have read self employed applicants do have physical verification but I have seen it happen for applicants in jobs as well. Has anyone working in Information Technology field also undergone physical verification?
> 
> 5. If the roles and responsibilities are provided in company letter head or its HR letter then verification call is to HR. But in cases its a self declaration from manager etc generally the manager receives the verification call. Is this understanding correct?
> 
> I suppose these are the general queries wrt employment verification. Request seniors on the forum to please respond.


Hi,

Some of your doubts might have been answered here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-granting-visa-189-190-visa.html#post6579570

or here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...68002-employment-verification-acs-diac-5.html


All the best!


----------



## goodtimes

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have seen a lot of people sharing the information that their company's HR was contacted and all these questions regarding designation, roles and responsibilities were being asked to them.
> 
> I'd like to understand 2 things here.
> 
> 1. How do you get to know that your company's HR was contacted?
> 
> 2. The organization with which I work is huge (I'm sure a lot you must be working with big giants as well), and has number of HRs in number of departments and locations throughout India and outside India; other than that we do face changes in HR representatives quite often.
> How would they get to know which HR should be contacted? I'm not sure if organizations have a separate department for providing the immigration check details to the embassies or high commissions?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


1. You might not know. Or your manager might get contacted by HR and through him you could find out.

2. They know your location as you have declared it. They can contact the HR of that location. Usually contact details can be accessed online from company's website.

Will let seniors confirm the responses.


----------



## KeeDa

topmahajan said:


> Thanks Keeda for the detailed response. I am assuming we can club the documents from all employments like the document "employment_02_03_KeeDa_Mr_Financial_Documents.pdf." will have the financial documents from all employments and no need to create one per employer ?


_02_ in the filename _employment_02_03_KeeDa_Mr_Financial_Documents.pdf_ represents the employment/ employer. This file was for documents related to my first employment. There is another _01_ file containing documents for my current employment. With me, clubbing all documents from both the employments would take the file size to > 5MB. So, I chose to upload one file per employer. The choice is yours- if you can fit all in one pdf, then that would also work out just fine. Just maintain chronological order in the document. Supplement it with first page as ToC (like I did) to give some more clarity and professional look.


----------



## bharathyku

KeeDa said:


> _02_ in the filename _employment_02_03_KeeDa_Mr_Financial_Documents.pdf_ represents the employment/ employer. This file was for documents related to my first employment. There is another _01_ file containing documents for my current employment. With me, clubbing all documents from both the employments would take the file size to > 5MB. So, I chose to upload one file per employer. The choice is yours- if you can fit all in one pdf, then that would also work out just fine. Just maintain chronological order in the document. Supplement it with first page as ToC (like I did) to give some more clarity and professional look.


Hi KeeDa
How did you know CO was allocated? Did he request any documents?


----------



## KeeDa

bharathyku said:


> Hi KeeDa
> How did you know CO was allocated? Did he request any documents?


Yes.



KeeDa said:


> CO allocated today. GSM Brisbane.
> Requested PCC, Medicals, and Form 80 from both adult applicants.
> Medicals, etc for child.





KeeDa said:


> Yes, total 3 emails:
> - Notification of status change. Checked immiAccount and the status now is "Information requested"
> - Notification of having received a correspondence. Checked online and correspondence is same as #3 below
> - An email with 2 attachments- IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf and IMMI Request for More Information.pdf. Together both these attachments detail what is requested and how and when (under 28 days) to provide the requested information. The first pdf does say "I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional information. A summary of the information required for each applicant and a more detailed description of each requirement is included in the attached Request Checklist and Detail attachment. ...". So, yes, I believe this is a clear statement that a CO has been allocated.
> 
> Thank you, SqOats.


----------



## bharathyku

KeeDa said:


> Yes.


Thank you for the detailed reply as always! So I guess your grant is just around the corner


----------



## kamikaze87

goodtimes said:


> 1. Not sure about this - will let people in Australia/Senior members answer it.
> 2. It's way too early for PCC if you haven't even got the skill assessment result. Hold your horses mate; Wait for PCC at-least till you get an invite. The ideal time would be to apply for PCC after applying the visa.
> 
> Please note, CO is usually assigned after 50 days from visa application - during this time you can upload all your documents as required in the document checklist - including the PCC.
> 
> This is important as the IED (Initial Entry Date) usually depends on the date of PCC/Medicals.


Thank you tons.


----------



## Adel82

Hi,

people who have already applied and use this friendly and helpful forum, could you please insert the details of your lodgment in the below link? so we can trace and track each other 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing

Thank you


----------



## sophia007

omarsh said:


> Hi Sophia,
> 
> I submitted the original birth certificate, original should be okay.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!


----------



## SreeIndia

goodtimes said:


> 1. Not sure about this - will let people in Australia/Senior members answer it.
> 2. It's way too early for PCC if you haven't even got the skill assessment result. Hold your horses mate; Wait for PCC at-least till you get an invite. The ideal time would be to apply for PCC after applying the visa.
> 
> Please note, CO is usually assigned after 50 days from visa application - during this time you can upload all your documents as required in the document checklist - including the PCC.
> 
> This is important as the IED (Initial Entry Date) usually depends on the date of PCC/Medicals.


My husband did AFP check as he stayed in AUS for an year and i assume that is the criteria, we are awaiting our PR however, as we learned that by the time CO is assigned to our case he will complete one year in AUS , hence we did AFP. It takes only 1-2 days for them to process the request and may be another 3 days to courier it. This implies its really fast and you have plenty of time to apply for it once you lodge your visa application. In the AFP website, all the criteria's are listed out pretty well. We do NOT have to do a finger print check.
Also we did our Indian PCC after we lodged our visa application and this is something you have to keep watching the timelines. As per the members in this forum the timelines vary from 7 days to 3 months depending on the addresses to be verified and the address in your passport. In my case I received it after 10 days of my scanned date at VFS Global, by courier. The catch here is that you need to give away your passport (I believe this applies if you apply from India as well). I applied through VFS Global in Melbourne. As medicals requires passport we completed medicals then applied for PCC.


----------



## Laxie

Hi guys,

I tried calling the department this morning and got a message that if we have not heard from them by 31 August, we should write to their email [email protected] (not sure if it's correct) . Have anyone tried writing to this email and got a response?


----------



## kingsss125

Hi Sree
I am filling out the application form for medicare and have a question, hoping you would be able to answer, 
At the Q4 of the application it's asking for a " Your Permanent address" does this needs to be Australian address or an Indian address?

Q14: Is another person enrolling as part of this application ( Yes or NO) I think Yes because i have spouse to be included. Please advise?

Thanks!













SreeIndia said:


> Just wanted to add my one bit here. Once PR is applied and is resident in AUS , can apply for medicare here which implies $0 for delivery in public hospital. Public hospitals here are excellent.


----------



## kamikaze87

Hi,

I studied and graduated from an Australia university in a regional area. Attached file below is the summary of my point:

View attachment point test.doc


Could you please review the "No.5 Australian study requirement" and let me know that can I claim 5 points for the "_One or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications awarded by an Australian educational institution and meet the Australian study requirement_" ?

Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa

bharathyku said:


> Thank you for the detailed reply as always! So I guess your grant is just around the corner


Thanks. My grant is going to be delayed. A certain document that CO requested is going to take some time.


----------



## arun05

kamikaze87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I studied and graduated from an Australia university in a regional area. Attached file below is the summary of my point:
> 
> View attachment 50346
> 
> 
> Could you please review the "No.5 Australian study requirement" and let me know that can I claim 5 points for the "_One or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications awarded by an Australian educational institution and meet the Australian study requirement_" ?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes you can claim that points also but you have to show all the evidence for claimed points

*Study in regional Australia*
You can receive five points if each of the following applied:
you met the Australian Study requirement
if you have lived and studied in regional Australia or a low population-growth metropolitan area
none of the study undertaken constituted distance education.
Evidence that you have lived and studied in these areas can include:
documents that prove where you lived, such as rental agreements and gas, power and phone bills
documents that prove where you studied, such​ as your academic transcript or letters from educational institutions.


----------



## kamikaze87

arun05 said:


> Yes you can claim that points also but you have to show all the evidence for claimed points
> 
> *Study in regional Australia*
> You can receive five points if each of the following applied:
> you met the Australian Study requirement
> if you have lived and studied in regional Australia or a low population-growth metropolitan area
> none of the study undertaken constituted distance education.
> Evidence that you have lived and studied in these areas can include:
> documents that prove where you lived, such as rental agreements and gas, power and phone bills
> documents that prove where you studied, such​ as your academic transcript or letters from educational institutions.


Yes, I still keep those documents. Thank you loads.


----------



## Adel82

kamikaze87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I studied and graduated from an Australia university in a regional area. Attached file below is the summary of my point:
> 
> View attachment 50346
> 
> 
> Could you please review the "No.5 Australian study requirement" and let me know that can I claim 5 points for the "_One or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications awarded by an Australian educational institution and meet the Australian study requirement_" ?
> 
> Thanks.



Hi, I guess if there are no restrictions, like 2 years full-time Australian study or assessment of non-accredited courses, you can get points from it.


----------



## summi

Hello Guys,


When dibp send some mail to us for some documents or something, does it reflect in immi account (in correspondence)?

Need your urgent reply.

Thanks,
Summi


----------



## rameshkd

summi said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> When dibp send some mail to us for some documents or something, does it reflect in immi account (in correspondence)?
> 
> Need your urgent reply.
> 
> Thanks,
> Summi


Yes it does. You'll also get it on your mentioned email


----------



## summi

Thanks Rameshkd for quick reply,

The mail id given of my agent in the application so i am not able to check it. but i have my immi account login details, there i didn't see any mail as of know, because, today morning i called DIBP and they were telling me to send email requesting some document.

Any suggestions please...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SreeIndia

ssingh1 said:


> Hi Sree
> I am filling out the application form for medicare and have a question, hoping you would be able to answer,
> At the Q4 of the application it's asking for a " Your Permanent address" does this needs to be Australian address or an Indian address?
> 
> Q14: Is another person enrolling as part of this application ( Yes or NO) I think Yes because i have spouse to be included. Please advise?
> 
> Thanks!


For the permanent address, you can fill your permanent address *whereever *it is , in my case its in India and is in my passport. Also, you can see the next question asking for the postal/contact address and I gave my AUS address here. 

If you see the application it asks you a question and based on the answer, it gives a GOTO to another question. In my case, my husband was the main applicant in the medicare form, and rest of the family (myself and two kids) enrolled using the same application form. What we receive is the same medicare card(temporary card until PR is granted) for the whole family and each of us listed in it with numbers 1,2,3 and 4. So if you want to enrol your family or spouse please give YES and follow the questions accordingly. At the end if you follow the GOTO sequence properly you should have everyone in the same form.

Thanks


----------



## Gloria121

26311,just logged today. Finger crossed!


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

Is it like we can't upload a file greater than 5 MBs in Immiaccount?
My form 80 PDF file is of 16.5 MBs now. 

Can anyone of you please let me know any online PDF compressor which helps in compressing but doesn't bother the quality a lot?
I have google searched and got a lot of them, but they're messing up the quality of the PDF.

Thanks.


----------



## Gloria121

My job code26311 has 1986 allocated quotation, but currently there are just 304 got invited this FY, does that mean as long you lodged before the invitation date, you gwill be invited??? Thanks all for your attention. All the best. Gloria


----------



## goodtimes

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it like we can't upload a file greater than 5 MBs in Immiaccount?
> My form 80 PDF file is of 16.5 MBs now.
> 
> Can anyone of you please let me know any online PDF compressor which helps in compressing but doesn't bother the quality a lot?
> I have google searched and got a lot of them, but they're messing up the quality of the PDF.
> 
> Thanks.


16.5 MB? Form 80? Did you directly scan your Form 80 pages into pdf format?

Well, there are multiple ways to solve this issue. I am mentioning here the one that I used.

You should save the scans from scanner to JPEG, at 300+ dpi. Then go to Picasa and reduce the resolution (Export in File menu) of JPEG files to 1200 pixels. Then you can combine all JPEG files and create a pdf using Convert JPG to PDF for free - JPG to PDF online converter

Alternatively, use http://smallpdf.com/compress-pdf to compress your current pdf. Some quality loss will be there, but I doubt you will be able to reduce from 16.5 MB to less than 5 MB using this method with reasonable quality.

All the best.


----------



## Eng.Waqas

summi said:


> Thanks Rameshkd for quick reply,
> 
> The mail id given of my agent in the application so i am not able to check it. but i have my immi account login details, there i didn't see any mail as of know, because, today morning i called DIBP and they were telling me to send email requesting some document.
> 
> Any suggestions please...
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Dear samii
What was number you have called to DIBP ??my team GSM Adelaide I am not able to correspondence becuase my agent email address mention in IMMI portal


----------



## kamikaze87

Adel82 said:


> Hi, I guess if there are no restrictions, like 2 years full-time Australian study or assessment of non-accredited courses, you can get points from it.


Thank you.

I am still not sure about 5 points for the item. Australian study requirement "One or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications awarded by an Australian educational institution and meet the Australian study requirement".

Since I already claimed 15 points for "At least a bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard". 

:confused2::confused2:


----------



## gaurav.kushan

goodtimes said:


> 16.5 MB? Form 80? Did you directly scan your Form 80 pages into pdf format?
> 
> Well, there are multiple ways to solve this issue. I am mentioning here the one that I used.
> 
> You should save the scans from scanner to JPEG, at 300+ dpi. Then go to Picasa and reduce the resolution (Export in File menu) of JPEG files to 1200 pixels. Then you can combine all JPEG files and create a pdf using Convert JPG to PDF for free - JPG to PDF online converter
> 
> All the best.


Thank you, I'll give it a try.
What I did is, scanned them as JPEGs and made a PDF out of JPEGs.


----------



## Tek2015

We had medical done on 1st Aug, which shows"All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue".

But when I see the list of documents, it still shows Health Evidence>Requested. is it normal?
Also no other mail from last 20days, is the delay due to medical reports? or they might be checking the employment records.


----------



## bl_blitz

Tek2015 said:


> We had medical done on 1st Aug, which shows"All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue".
> 
> But when I see the list of documents, it still shows Health Evidence>Requested. is it normal?
> Also no other mail from last 20days, is the delay due to medical reports? or they might be checking the employment records.


yes that's normal. And the status means your medical has been assessed


----------



## omarsh

Guys in my application i mentioned the ID documents i have other than passport (deiving licence from 2 countries, id from 2 countries) so my question should i upload a scan of those? I have ny passport scanned and uploaded of course but should i add those as well?

Thanks
Omar


----------



## saz82

Yes. Anything you mention on the application you must provide proof for.



omarsh said:


> Guys in my application i mentioned the ID documents i have other than passport (deiving licence from 2 countries, id from 2 countries) so my question should i upload a scan of those? I have ny passport scanned and uploaded of course but should i add those as well?
> 
> Thanks
> Omar


----------



## omarsh

saz82 said:


> Yes. Anything you mention on the application you must provide proof for.
> 
> 
> 
> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys in my application i mentioned the ID documents i have other than passport (deiving licence from 2 countries, id from 2 countries) so my question should i upload a scan of those? I have ny passport scanned and uploaded of course but should i add those as well?
> 
> Thanks
> Omar
Click to expand...

Great help as always!!

Will upload the IDs, i already tradnlated one ID to be on the safe side, good thing the rest are all in English


----------



## sudeepdai

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it like we can't upload a file greater than 5 MBs in Immiaccount?
> My form 80 PDF file is of 16.5 MBs now.
> 
> Can anyone of you please let me know any online PDF compressor which helps in compressing but doesn't bother the quality a lot?
> I have google searched and got a lot of them, but they're messing up the quality of the PDF.
> 
> Thanks.



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=8105994

Find my post in the above link. I am on mobile so cant check with the link. Do inform if its an invalid link.

Hope that helps.

Cheers


----------



## Gloria121

Anyone has the link to the Excel form ???


----------



## cooldude555

Gloria121 said:


> Anyone has the link to the Excel form ???


Which excel form? If you are talking about the tracker, its in my signature.


----------



## topmahajan

KeeDa said:


> Thanks. My grant is going to be delayed. A certain document that CO requested is going to take some time.


Does CO ask any specific document for a specific scenario in you case? As most of us do prepare commonly asked documents in advance itself?


----------



## saz82

Anytime  Yes if it is in Arabic, you have to translate them into English akeed.




omarsh said:


> Great help as always!!
> 
> Will upload the IDs, i already tradnlated one ID to be on the safe side, good thing the rest are all in English


----------



## chow123

Ricks1990 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today...
> 
> Until today morning, the status of my application was "application received” and which later changed to "Finalised"... I was never communicated by anyone from the DIBP...!!!
> 
> Heartily thank you all for your guidance and support... my special thanks to the Government of NSW for sponsoring me... *best of luck* to everyone waiting for their Visa Grant... !!!
> 
> May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!
> 
> With regards,
> Ricks1990


Hi Ricks1990
I'm really happy to you! Congratulations!
I applied NSW SS as well, just like you, under general accountant category. Some other members told me I have slim chance to get the SS because I filed in 55 points to get NSW SS additional 5 points. However, your case made me feel much better now. I still have hope!
Wishing you and your family have a great stay and bright future in Australia. Cheers!


----------



## gaurav.kushan

sudeepdai said:


> Form 80 - how to remove password protection
> 
> Find my post in the above link. I am on mobile so cant check with the link. Do inform if its an invalid link.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Cheers


Hey Sudeep,

Thank you. I tried doing it through PDFFill, but on every page it leaves a logo of the software. 
I'm not sure if you had some other version of the software.

Thanks


----------



## Adel82

kamikaze87 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I am still not sure about 5 points for the item. Australian study requirement "One or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications awarded by an Australian educational institution and meet the Australian study requirement".
> 
> Since I already claimed 15 points for "At least a bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard".
> 
> :confused2::confused2:


Kamikaze, 

As it has been mentioned like "Study in a regional area will grant you five extra points in the Department of Immigration", I suppose you can claim for 20 points by using the meaning of "Extra", in other words, to me, diploma worths just only 5.


----------



## sudeepdai

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hey Sudeep,
> 
> Thank you. I tried doing it through PDFFill, but on every page it leaves a logo of the software.
> I'm not sure if you had some other version of the software.
> 
> Thanks


Heyy

Download --> PDFill PDF Tools (Free)
When you open it, then it says free and no watermark.

It does not leave a watermark in mine. Download the free version.

It shouldnt leave a watermark. 

Did you download this? This is the correct version without the watermark.

https://www.pdfill.com/pdf_tools_free.html

Ping again if it doesnt work. It should though. Worked for me and others. Should work for you as well.

Cheers


----------



## karthik_bs

My wife has lodged the visa application on 22nd July 2015. She had taken a break from work from 2010 to 2011 for about an year when we had a baby. ACS has gone through fine. Just wanted to know if this will be a concern for visa subclass 189 grant.


----------



## cooldude555

karthik_bs said:


> My wife has lodged the visa application on 22nd July 2015. She had taken a break from work from 2010 to 2011 for about an year when we had a baby. ACS has gone through fine. Just wanted to know if this will be a concern for visa subclass 189 grant.


This would not be a problem. When CO insists on knowing the reason for the break in employment, you can explain your situation.


----------



## Ravi1

Hi All.

Got a quick qtion on verification. Today my company HR got a verification email to confirm my details duration of work, working hours and roles and responsibilities. I am not sure if my HR will give all the details in detail if they don't confirm my roles and responsibilities will this be a problem to get grant? or will the my application be on hold?

Thank you


----------



## gurudev

gaurav.kushan said:


> Thank you, I'll give it a try.
> What I did is, scanned them as JPEGs and made a PDF out of JPEGs.


Hi Gaurav,

I'm not sure scanning to jpegs and than converting to pdf is a good idea. Firstly, it is very cumbersome and time consuming. Secondly, it results in an exponentially huge file size of 16 MB.

1. I used Adobe Acrobat DC (Trial Version) to edit the Form 80 and fill all the details online. I'm sure you could use PDFill to edit Form 80 and enter the details. 
2. Next step is signing page 17. You cannot simply take a printout of the page 17, sign it in hand, scan it and then merge it with original Form 80 as Form 80 is secured and won't let you do that. Just follow the steps provided by Sudeepdai in the following link: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8057242-post923.html. This should work smoothly.

My Form 80 had a file size of <500KB and it should not be more than that for you as well.

Cheers,
Guru


----------



## omarsh

saz82 said:


> Anytime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes if it is in Arabic, you have to translate them into English akeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great help as always!!
> 
> Will upload the IDs, i already tradnlated one ID to be on the safe side, good thing the rest are all in English
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## dwarasilareddy

Hi guyz

Just help me with your thoughts, I have submitted requested docs form-1221 & CV to skilled support email on 30/8/15 against their request on 27/8/15. 
Now in my CV out of 5 references I have provided, one of them have left the university (Professor) and moved to new work place, I only came to know that today and finally able to reach him his new email id. Now he told me that his old email is inactive and asked to use his current one.
What should I do now? 
Submit again all docs requested with updated reference details to the skilled.support as I am yet to be processed for grant ?
Please provide me some clue 
Thx


----------



## KeeDa

dwarasilareddy said:


> Hi guyz
> 
> Just help me with your thoughts, I have submitted requested docs form-1221 & CV to skilled support email on 30/8/15 against their request on 27/8/15.
> Now in my CV out of 5 references I have provided, one of them have left the university (Professor) and moved to new work place, I only came to know that today and finally able to reach him his new email id. Now he told me that his old email is inactive and asked to use his current one.
> What should I do now?
> Submit again all docs requested with updated reference details to the skilled.support as I am yet to be processed for grant ?
> Please provide me some clue
> Thx


Although you should've checked with the references prior to uploading the CV, it is not that important and nobody is going to contact the references either. Pretend you still don't know about the change in the email address and just press the Request Complete button to speed up the grant.


----------



## gd2015

Ravi1 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Got a quick qtion on verification. Today my company HR got a verification email to confirm my details duration of work, working hours and roles and responsibilities. I am not sure if my HR will give all the details in detail if they don't confirm my roles and responsibilities will this be a problem to get grant? or will the my application be on hold?
> 
> Thank you


Hi. 
Could you tell me how many points you are claiming for your work experience?


----------



## Ravi1

10 points. I guess reference letter which we submit are of no use. They are contacting the company HR directly and looks like now every one in my company got to know that I have applied for immigration.


----------



## omarsh

Guys do we know for a fact whether DIBP verifies irrelevant work experience or not? I'm a bit worried, in my case my current employer which i joined 3 months back is not considered in my application and not claiming points for it, and i don't think it would look nice for me if they know i am planning to leave.

Any thoughts?


----------



## gd2015

Ravi1 said:


> 10 points. I guess reference letter which we submit are of no use. They are contacting the company HR directly and looks like now every one in my company got to know that I have applied for immigration.


Ohh.. that's sad. I hope you HR provides a positive reply.
Did you provide your roles and responsibilities as a statutory declaration from colleagues or in a company letter head?


----------



## Ravi1

My company did not provide that. I submitted reference letter from colleague with roles and responsibilities. My company say they can only give experience letter but cannot mention roles in detail.


----------



## summi

Hello Guys,

Which form is required to update to DIBP about wife's pregnancy?

Is it the right time to inform dibp about her because as per my signature, my employment verification has been in last week of july and i have front loaded all docs except form 80.

If i inform them now, it can delay in my grant?

Please suggest.


----------



## abbasraza

Hello Seniors, i received 189 visa invitation from DIBP. Please guide me what are step wise procedure & documents required.


----------



## arun05

abbasraza said:


> Hello Seniors, i received 189 visa invitation from DIBP. Please guide me what are step wise procedure & documents required.


Congrats for the invitation. As per your time line, you have to collect PCC, go for medical and lodge visa application.

For documents please follow below link
*Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist *


----------



## Lizzie87

Hi, I have submitted my EOI and waiting for invite. There is an invitation round tomorrow (07/09/15) and I wondered if anyone has already been invited and knows what time of day the invite get issued on the day of invitation round? Do you receive notification the same day and is it mid night Sydney time or 5pm for example, does anyone know?


----------



## hungvn89

Hi everyone, I just lodged 189 application but could not find the button to generate HAP ID (to do medical) on immiaccount webpage.

Can anyone shed light on this or the HAP ID will be automatically generated and I just have to wait a few days?

Many thanks for your reply.


----------



## abbasraza

Lizzie87 said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI and waiting for invite. There is an invitation round tomorrow (07/09/15) and I wondered if anyone has already been invited and knows what time of day the invite get issued on the day of invitation round? Do you receive notification the same day and is it mid night Sydney time or 5pm for example, does anyone know?


They already sending the invitation as per Australian standard time. I already received invitation today at 7:30pm( GMT+5).


----------



## Lizzie87

How did you receive your invite? Was it by email or logging on to skillselect? And which visa are you applying for?


----------



## Lizzie87

How many points did you have and when did you submit your EOI to receive an invite today?


----------



## onlyjoy

Hi Keeda,

Cam you shed some light on this



onlyjoy said:


> Guys,
> Can you give me an idea about the EOI applications log pending before the DIBP.
> I had applied for 189 on 31 March with 60 points but still no communication.
> I think by now the old log must be cleared for 65 and above pointers. Any advice with respect to expectation of EOI in 7 sept or 5 oct rounds will be highly appreciated.


----------



## kakkar.abhi

hi alllllllll,
finally receicved much awaited 189 grant email on 5th of sep, yupppieeeeee

application was lodged on 7th jan, co was assigned on 5th of march, then i requested co to put processing of my visa on hold till aug end so that i can add my newborn baby, newborn details medicals and pcc were added and application was submitted on 27 of aug, and and and 
visa grant was received on 5 th of sep 

god bless all.....


----------



## aarvi08

abbasraza said:


> Hello Seniors, i received 189 visa invitation from DIBP. Please guide me what are step wise procedure & documents required.


Follow the steps below:

1. Go to online.immi.gov.au --> Register and start your application. ( you do not PCC and Medicals to lodge your application)
2. Lodge your application and pay the fee after filling in 18 pages of information. Keep all documents submitted during ACS application handy. 
3. After the payment of the fees, upload all your documents that support your date of birth, education and experience. 
4. When you are uploading the documents, there will be a link below "Get Health Details". Click on that and generate a HAP ID. After you generate that, call the hospital authorised for Medicals and book an appointment. For list of hospitals, check their website. 
5. Now in parallel, apply for PCC. if in India, apply on passport seva kendra website. There is an option of PCC there 
6. Get an appointment for PCC ( carry your passport, marriage certificate, date of birth proof, wife and kids certificates, etc along with 2 photographs each)
7. Wait for 55-60 days for the CO to be assigned. The moment you get your PCC, UPLOAD IT.

IELTS: 29/01/2015 IELTS Score: 7 7 8 8 EOI Points:65 EOI Submission Date:18/04/2015 Invited: 03/08/2015 PCC: 29/07/2915 Medicals: 08/08/2015


----------



## allenlala

bharathyku said:


> Hi KeeDa
> How did you know CO was allocated? Did he request any documents?


Now, the CO is allocating to the people who submitted their application on 2nd July 2015. You may expect your allocation in recent one or two weeks.


----------



## SreeIndia

smartclick.lalit said:


> To be honest with you asheesh checking with them will not help you mate. Becoz they already mentioned the time for processing could go upto 1.5 month. Most of the cases get PCC in 1 week, but if you dont, you still cant question them .
> I hope you understand what i am trying to convey. You can still give it a shot, if it helps.
> Regards
> Smartclick


I have done my PCC from Melbourne too and it was 8-10 days from the scanned date. I mean , I received an update on 8th day in my application and may be another 2-3 days for courier to reach me. If nothing happens in this timeframe, this might mean that they are sending to India for further verification.


----------



## holy_demon

I just got an invite yesterday. I went to online.immi.gov.au and filled the application form, but when I tried to submit, I got this error "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later." 

Is this normal on the day after the invitation round? Does anyone else see the same thing?


----------



## KeeDa

onlyjoy said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> Cam you shed some light on this


2613 applicants until 02-May with 60 points have been invited, so by now you should also have an invite for your 189 EOI.


----------



## sameer84in

Hi Guys,

Wanted to share the good news. Finally got the grant after long wait!!

Details

ACS - 30 April 2015 (Code - 261313)
PTE - 16 June 2015 (Overall 77, 10 points)
EOI - 26 June 2015 (Total 75 points, Claimed exp points 10 overseas plus 5 local, claimed partner points as well)
Invite - 6 July 2015
Lodged - 9 July 2015
Direct Grant - 7 Sep 2015 (CO GSM Brisbene) 

Thank you everyone for your help. I wish everyone speedy grant.


----------



## KeeDa

holy_demon said:


> I just got an invite yesterday. I went to online.immi.gov.au and filled the application form, but when I tried to submit, I got this error "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."
> 
> Is this normal on the day after the invitation round? Does anyone else see the same thing?


Not only normal, it is very common as well. Even simple transactions like logging in have troubles. Give it some time, you will get used to the system.


----------



## John_dh

All, i got email for Adelaide team requesting form 80 for me and my wife. I am in offshore and don't have any travel history. 

Does that mean , every other things are ok?


----------



## KeeDa

John_dh said:


> All, i got email for Adelaide team requesting form 80 for me and my wife. I am in offshore and don't have any travel history.
> 
> Does that mean , every other things are ok?


Yes. Congrats! Upload the forms under "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" for both of you and click the "Request Complete" button.


----------



## omarsh

Hi Guys,

I have a question, in the visa app provided other proof of identity and one of them is a drivers licence, i mentioned the name in the application as (example)
Given names: John
Last name: Doe

Where on my drivers licence it has:
Name: John L. F. Doe

Now the question is, is it a problem to leave out the initials letters (L. F.) and if so should I use a correction form to clear that mistake or simply ignore this?

I have provided passport as my main proof of evidence, so this drivers license is just an additional proof i have and wanted to declare.

Appreciate your help.

Thanks


----------



## sribha

omarsh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question, in the visa app provided other proof of identity and one of them is a drivers licence, i mentioned the name in the application as (example)
> Given names: John
> Last name: Doe
> 
> Where on my drivers licence it has:
> Name: John L. F. Doe
> 
> Now the question is, is it a problem to leave out the initials letters (L. F.) and if so should I use a correction form to clear that mistake or simply ignore this?
> 
> I have provided passport as my main proof of evidence, so this drivers license is just an additional proof i have and wanted to declare.
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks


Omarsh,

Option 1:

Please provide the name in the application form as they are displayed in your identity cards. 

If CO has requests for explanation, you can provide. I had the same issue, but CO hasnt requested for any explanation.

Option 2 (Proposed by a MARA agent to my friend who had the same issue):

Please provide the name in the application form as they are displayed in your identity cards. 

You can check the box "called by any other name" and provide these details and reason for name change.

If you have a space to mention that you are not called by any other name, only format of name is different in your driving license.


----------



## KeeDa

omarsh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question, in the visa app provided other proof of identity and one of them is a drivers licence, i mentioned the name in the application as (example)
> Given names: John
> Last name: Doe
> 
> Where on my drivers licence it has:
> Name: John L. F. Doe
> 
> Now the question is, is it a problem to leave out the initials letters (L. F.) and if so should I use a correction form to clear that mistake or simply ignore this?
> 
> I have provided passport as my main proof of evidence, so this drivers license is just an additional proof i have and wanted to declare.
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks





sribha said:


> Omarsh,
> 
> Option 1:
> 
> Please provide the name in the application form as they are displayed in your identity cards.
> 
> If CO has requests for explanation, you can provide. I had the same issue, but CO hasnt requested for any explanation.
> 
> Option 2 (Proposed by a MARA agent to my friend who had the same issue):
> 
> Please provide the name in the application form as they are displayed in your identity cards.
> 
> You can check the box "called by any other name" and provide these details and reason for name change.
> 
> If you have a space to mention that you are not called by any other name, only format of name is different in your driving license.


I chose to mention John F.L. - i.e. exactly like it was on the ID card. Did not check the option for "other names" either. CO has been allocated and no problems so far.


----------



## abbasraza

Lizzie87 said:


> How did you receive your invite? Was it by email or logging on to skillselect? And which visa are you applying for?


I recieve an email . Also i checked by logging to skillselect. My status changes from submitted to invited


----------



## omarsh

So do you guys recommends i send the correction form declaration or just wait and see if CO asks about it?

My full name is exactly the same everywhere on passport, ids and driving licence, only on one drivers license father and grandfather is used as initials instead L. F. and i didnt put it this way in the application, just write the names without initials so i'm a bit worried or confused to be precise.

Thanks


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

Ravi1 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Got a quick qtion on verification. Today my company HR got a verification email to confirm my details duration of work, working hours and roles and responsibilities. I am not sure if my HR will give all the details in detail if they don't confirm my roles and responsibilities will this be a problem to get grant? or will the my application be on hold?
> 
> Thank you


from what email ID did your HR got the verification mail.
If you can please provide me with the same, I will ask my HR to confirm if she has received any such mail.


----------



## onlyjoy

Bro I had applied to the dreaded group of ICT BA 261111.
Any chances today or 5th Oct. I had earlier received 190 SA Invitation but just waiting for these rounds.
Any details in this regards will be highly appreciated 



KeeDa said:


> 2613 applicants until 02-May with 60 points have been invited, so by now you should also have an invite for your 189 EOI.


----------



## bharathyku

Hi All
How long does it normally take for the grant after CO is allocated, provided all documents are in place?


----------



## getsumitsharma

Hey Guys, Congratulations to all who have got the invite. We have an active group of people who have got invite in august round. If anyone of you want to join whatsapp group can PM me with his/her name and number


----------



## drmudit

hungvn89 said:


> Hi everyone, I just lodged 189 application but could not find the button to generate HAP ID (to do medical) on immiaccount webpage.
> 
> Can anyone shed light on this or the HAP ID will be automatically generated and I just have to wait a few days?
> 
> Many thanks for your reply.


Hi,

Just click on get health details link and you will be redirected to required steps.


----------



## rohitreddy

abbasraza said:


> I recieve an email . Also i checked by logging to skillselect. My status changes from submitted to invited


Both mail and skillselect


----------



## rohitreddy

getsumitsharma said:


> Hey Guys, Congratulations to all who have got the invite. We have an active group of people who have got invite in august round. If anyone of you want to join whatsapp group can PM me with his/her name and number


I have submitted my application on 10th Aug


----------



## goodtimes

Lizzie87 said:


> How did you receive your invite? Was it by email or logging on to skillselect? And which visa are you applying for?


Hi,

Invite is usually received by email. One can also check the SkillSelect account (correspondence section) for the invite. Also, the status in SkillSelect changes to Invited.

For more information about invitation rounds and cut off date, please visit the following link: SkillSelect

I would like to suggest you to update your signature with your timeline (visa category, occupation, and other important details related to your migration points etc.) This will enable forum members to answer more appropriately.

All the best!


----------



## John_dh

KeeDa said:


> Yes. Congrats! Upload the forms under "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" for both of you and click the "Request Complete" button.


Thanks Keeda!!

Few years back, I went for US Business visa interview and my B1 was rejected. Also, two years back my H1B was not approved. And also UK business visa stamped on my passport and was expired. I haven't traveled to any country.

Do I need to mention about US B1 , H1 and UK Business visa on form 80?

For my wife, she has educational and employment gaps, do i need to provide any affidavit for that or only need to mention on form 80. I am not claiming any points for her.


----------



## goodtimes

John_dh said:


> Thanks Keeda!!
> 
> Few years back, I went for US Business visa interview and my B1 was rejected. Also, two years back my H1B was not approved. And also UK business visa stamped on my passport and was expired. I haven't traveled to any country.
> 
> Do I need to mention about US B1 , H1 and UK Business visa on form 80?
> 
> For my wife, she has educational and employment gaps, do i need to provide any affidavit for that or only need to mention on form 80. I am not claiming any points for her.


Hi,

I think it's best to mention all details of travel history on Form 80 including visa rejection and the reason for that.

Please use page 18 (Part T - Additional Information) of Form 80 to provide explanation related to education/employment gaps.

All the best!


----------



## nevertouchme

John_dh said:


> Thanks Keeda!!
> 
> Few years back, I went for US Business visa interview and my B1 was rejected. Also, two years back my H1B was not approved. And also UK business visa stamped on my passport and was expired. I haven't traveled to any country.
> 
> Do I need to mention about US B1 , H1 and UK Business visa on form 80?
> 
> For my wife, she has educational and employment gaps, do i need to provide any affidavit for that or only need to mention on form 80. I am not claiming any points for her.


John- You may want to keep in mind that "Visa declined" is different from "Refused Entry to a country"

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Hi everyone,

Good news, the results are out...

Just now I got the invitation...??????

Will be lodging my visa.. With the form 80....

Quick question, should I schedule for my PCC and Medicals now? Or do I wait for them to ask for it? If so when would they ask for it?


----------



## nevertouchme

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Good news, the results are out...
> 
> Just now I got the invitation...??????
> 
> Will be lodging my visa.. With the form 80....
> 
> Quick question, should I schedule for my PCC and Medicals now? Or do I wait for them to ask for it? If so when would they ask for it?


Congratulations on your invite! [I guess you are trying to convey that. I am confused with your "??"] 

Upto your discretion to complete your PCC and Medicals. If you want your Initial Entry Date to be far from today, wait for them to ask you. Else, you have the liberty to proceed with Medicals/PCC post invite. 

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## cooldude555

John_dh said:


> All, i got email for Adelaide team requesting form 80 for me and my wife. I am in offshore and don't have any travel history.
> 
> Does that mean , every other things are ok?


John,

Submit the requested documents as soon as you can and click the ''request complete'' button. 

This is an indication that your grant is round the corner. All the best.


----------



## omarsh

KeeDa said:


> I chose to mention John F.L. - i.e. exactly like it was on the ID card. Did not check the option for "other names" either. CO has been allocated and no problems so far.


Hi KeeDa,

Thanks for your response.

Do you recommend I fill form 1023 and correct the information or leave it as it is?

And most importantly can this lead to a rejection from your experience with other applicants here?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

omarsh said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Do you recommend I fill form 1023 and correct the information or leave it as it is?
> 
> And most importantly can this lead to a rejection from your experience with other applicants here?
> 
> Thanks


If you've mentioned Given names = John, Last name = Doe just the way it is in reality (irrespective of what any ID card says), then there is no mistake here and no need to change anything.


----------



## omarsh

KeeDa said:


> If you've mentioned Given names = John, Last name = Doe just the way it is in reality (irrespective of what any ID card says), then there is no mistake here and no need to change anything.


Thanks a lot KeeDa!


----------



## fakebaniya

Hi,
I am not sure if this has been answered before or not.
I am about to lodge visa application for 189 Analyst Programmer with my husband as 'Partner'. I have not claimed partner points, so he has not taken any English language test.
He completed his engineering in 2004, his college was affiliated to some university then. Now his college itself is a deemed university with it's name changed.
Should I need the English language proof from his college or from the university to which his college was earlier affiliated to? How to take care of the college name change? He already has this proof from his school where he completed Classes 1st to 12th. Will this suffice?

Thanks.


----------



## Zimmy09

VISA lodged on 17 June called Adelaide num on 17 aug got an email from GSM South Australia,
Application for migration has recently been assessed at this stage no further documents required while checks are occurring.please do not contact office.your case will be next reviewed on 15 sep 2015.
My question was what kind of checks can we think.please answer.


----------



## KeeDa

fakebaniya said:


> Hi,
> I am not sure if this has been answered before or not.
> I am about to lodge visa application for 189 Analyst Programmer with my husband as 'Partner'. I have not claimed partner points, so he has not taken any English language test.
> He completed his engineering in 2004, his college was affiliated to some university then. Now his college itself is a deemed university with it's name changed.
> Should I need the English language proof from his college or from the university to which his college was earlier affiliated to? How to take care of the college name change? He already has this proof from his school where he completed Classes 1st to 12th. Will this suffice?
> 
> Thanks.


From school alone will not suffice. Take it from the college. No need to mention which Uni it was affiliated then or to which it is now. Just a simple letter on their letter head. See samples here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6993690-post3.html and here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7410410-post4.html


----------



## evangelist

fakebaniya said:


> Hi,
> I am not sure if this has been answered before or not.
> I am about to lodge visa application for 189 Analyst Programmer with my husband as 'Partner'. I have not claimed partner points, so he has not taken any English language test.
> He completed his engineering in 2004, his college was affiliated to some university then. Now his college itself is a deemed university with it's name changed.
> Should I need the English language proof from his college or from the university to which his college was earlier affiliated to? How to take care of the college name change? He already has this proof from his school where he completed Classes 1st to 12th. Will this suffice?
> 
> Thanks.


Technically speaking, both - letter from college OR university are acceptable.

It will be best to get it from the University (as his college has changed its identity).

The contents should be as per KeeDa's format. It should clearly mention following:
-4 years full time
-medium of instruction was english for all subjects
-period of degree (from month/yr to month/yr)
-his name and student number(if any)
-degree awarded and affiliated college

Make sure the contents match with those on the degree certificate itself.


----------



## Here_to_fly

Zimmy09 said:


> VISA lodged on 17 June called Adelaide num on 17 aug got an email from GSM South Australia,
> Application for migration has recently been assessed at this stage no further documents required while checks are occurring.please do not contact office.your case will be next reviewed on 15 sep 2015.
> My question was what kind of checks can we think.please answer.


Looks like your application is going through external checks. Once the CO is assigned, he/she will make the decision to grant visa or to send the application for external checks. No one knows exact reason for sending the applications for external checks. But there should be only 2 reasons that i can think of - either random checks or if the CO is not satisfied with the provided evidences.

From a Country prospective this is a great process, but it causes sleepless nights to the applicants.

No one on this forum is sure about actual process of these checks. They might be doing some national security checks or they might be checking with your employers, your universities..i mean anything can be part of this check. 

To me, the best is to concentrate on your present job, enjoy with family and just forget that you have applied for the visa.

Some morning, you will get that much awaited email - VISA GRANTED

Till then just chill...

For you, There is good probability of getting Grant mail on 15th Sep 

Cheerz!!


----------



## Rennie

Hi,
We lodged 189 Visa for 261313 on July 22nd. Our visa status is Application Received.
We are yet to do medicals. Kindly let us know the approximate time for getting the VISA.
When will the status change happen?

Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## KeeDa

Rennie said:


> Hi,
> We lodged 189 Visa for 261313 on July 22nd. Our visa status is Application Received.
> We are yet to do medicals. Kindly let us know the approximate time for getting the VISA.
> When will the status change happen?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rennie


If CO emails you for the medicals and other things, the status will change to "Information requested". If you finish medicals, pcc, etc everything before CO allocation, and if CO does not see any need to contact you, the status will remain as-is "Application received" and one fine day when the visas are granted, it will change to "Finalized".


----------



## auz2015

Hi Guys,

It's been 1 week since I lodged my visa . Just wanted to know whether the date for allocating the CO depends on the day on which you actually uploaded your documents.

On an average the time required for allocation of CO , is 55-60 days , so is this calculation based on the date on which you lodged your visa application or the date on which you uploaded your documents.

Appreciate your thoughts on the same.


----------



## cooldude555

auz2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's been 1 week since I lodged my visa . Just wanted to know whether the date for allocating the CO depends on the day on which you actually uploaded your documents.
> 
> On an average the time required for allocation of CO , is 55-60 days , so is this calculation based on the date on which you lodged your visa application or the date on which you uploaded your documents.
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts on the same.


Your visa lodgement date is the day when you paid the fees. Countdown for CO allocation starts from this day and NOT from the day you upload the documents. You can upload the docs any time before the CO is allocated.


----------



## auz2015

Thanks cooldude,

The reason why I had this question was that in couple of occasions people get direct grant , without co allocation.
So in that case their documents are being checked at some point of time , before the 55 day mark for CO allocation.

Thats why i was curious to know whether there is any safe cut off date to ensure that you have uploaded all your documents.

Anyways appreciate your help


----------



## cooldude555

auz2015 said:


> Thanks cooldude,
> 
> The reason why I had this question was that in couple of occasions people get direct grant , without co allocation.
> So in that case their documents are being checked at some point of time , before the 55 day mark for CO allocation.
> 
> Thats why i was curious to know whether there is any safe cut off date to ensure that you have uploaded all your documents.
> 
> Anyways appreciate your help


No problem. CO is allocated irrespective of whether its a direct grant or a grant which goes through internal and/or external checks.

Based on the evidence that is provided against the points claimed, a file might or not go through external checks. However, every file would definitely go through some basic check points, the criteria of which is something that we cannot predict. 

If the CO feels that the provided documentation suffice our claim, he would give us a direct grant. If not, the CO would request further documentation from the applicant.


----------



## civil

Lodged on 8th july.... no CO allocated yet... :clock:


----------



## cooldude555

civil said:


> Lodged on 8th july.... no CO allocated yet... :clock:


Your file is probably being processed in the background. CO would only contact you if he needs any further information or documentation from the applicant.

Your grant e-mail is round the corner.


----------



## orangelephant

Looking at the spreadsheet, it seems that people who are onshore get CO allocated quicker than those who are offshore.


----------



## civil

cooldude555 said:


> Your file is probably being processed in the background. CO would only contact you if he needs any further information or documentation from the applicant.
> 
> Your grant e-mail is round the corner.


hope so


----------



## saz82

Us Arabs always have issues with names 

We submitted stat decs for our different name spellings/omissions and they were accepted. Also on form 1221 or 80 (can't remember which) if you are of arabic descent, you will be asked to write your full name (including father and grandfather's name) in Arabic.




omarsh said:


> So do you guys recommends i send the correction form declaration or just wait and see if CO asks about it?
> 
> My full name is exactly the same everywhere on passport, ids and driving licence, only on one drivers license father and grandfather is used as initials instead L. F. and i didnt put it this way in the application, just write the names without initials so i'm a bit worried or confused to be precise.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Ravi1

ThunderDownUnder said:


> from what email ID did your HR got the verification mail.
> If you can please provide me with the same, I will ask my HR to confirm if she has received any such mail.


Hi Thunderdownunder,

Its CO name followed by @dfat.gov.au


----------



## jelli-kallu

The status of my application changed to "Information requested". Does it mean a CO has been allocated? Also, I don't see the list of documents "they" have requested. I didn't see an email in my inbox either.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hi Jelli,
Are you done with your medicals. maybe they will be requesting for your medicals.
Sometimes the emails can be delayed.
I suggest login to your immi account. And check for correspondence.
there should be information under correspondence section if they want some more information.



jelli-kallu said:


> The status of my application changed to "Information requested". Does it mean a CO has been allocated? Also, I don't see the list of documents "they" have requested. I didn't see an email in my inbox either.


----------



## jelli-kallu

suku1809 said:


> Hi Jelli,
> Are you done with your medicals. maybe they will be requesting for your medicals.
> Sometimes the emails can be delayed.
> I suggest login to your immi account. And check for correspondence.
> there should be information under correspondence section if they want some more information.


Yes you are right suku1809, my medicals are pending. Also, I checked the correspondence, it states "This page lists correspondence sent to your email address.". Let me wait it out, it's a matter of time before I receive an email I suppose..


----------



## Gaut

jelli-kallu said:


> The status of my application changed to "Information requested". Does it mean a CO has been allocated? Also, I don't see the list of documents "they" have requested. I didn't see an email in my inbox either.


Were you able to trace what was requested and was it medicals?


----------



## jelli-kallu

Gaut said:


> Were you able to trace what was requested and was it medicals?


No, I haven't seen an email yet!


----------



## rockybanu

I have a referral letter where I mentioned as Module Lead as 12/09/2011 to 25/08/2015 But I got promoted to Module Lead just 4 months back. Will that be any problem? Will CO think that I'm misleading him? My intention was not to mislead but i just updated the latest designation. Should I need to submit two referral letters?


----------



## Gem1210390

*189 application submitted*

hi 

i am new to forum , i have submitted my 189 on august 21st, i have uploaded all documents incl medical and PCC for myself, husband and son. we are currently onshore on a 457 in Western Australia. 

I am a registered nurse


----------



## arun05

rockybanu said:


> I have a referral letter where I mentioned as Module Lead as 12/09/2011 to 25/08/2015 But I got promoted to Module Lead just 4 months back. Will that be any problem? Will CO think that I'm misleading him? My intention was not to mislead but i just updated the latest designation. Should I need to submit two referral letters?


Better you can submit new refferal letters with modified dates and fill form 1023 with correct details.


----------



## abhishrek

hi,

Would any body know, which was the last date of EOI's selected for Accountants with 65 points for the 7th September intake?

Cheers,


----------



## KeeDa

abhishrek said:


> hi,
> 
> Would any body know, which was the last date of EOI's selected for Accountants with 65 points for the 7th September intake?
> 
> Cheers,


It's more like 70 points this time. Date not known. Source of this information also not reliable, but it is confirmed that some accountants with 70 points were not invited.


----------



## tom4Oz

GRANTED!!!
Soooooo Happyyyyy!!!

GSM ADELAIDE TEAM


----------



## arun05

tom4Oz said:


> GRANTED!!!
> Soooooo Happyyyyy!!!
> 
> GSM ADELAIDE TEAM


congrats Tom......All the best for your OZ life


----------



## cooldude555

tom4Oz said:


> GRANTED!!!
> Soooooo Happyyyyy!!!
> 
> GSM ADELAIDE TEAM


Congrats pal.


----------



## Tek2015

*189*



tom4Oz said:


> GRANTED!!!
> Soooooo Happyyyyy!!!
> 
> GSM ADELAIDE TEAM


HI Seniors, I dint know if I had any CO but I have been asked documents mail id of someone at borders.gov.au, I had medical on 1st Aug and last set of documents sent on 18th Aug. Till Now no communication. Should my Grant be very near?


----------



## kenny_lowe23

nevertouchme said:


> Congratulations on your invite! [I guess you are trying to convey that. I am confused with your "??"]
> 
> Upto your discretion to complete your PCC and Medicals. If you want your Initial Entry Date to be far from today, wait for them to ask you. Else, you have the liberty to proceed with Medicals/PCC post invite.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jai


Thanks Jai,

So, Does the Visa Lodging have to go with the Form 80 or can the Form 80 be submitted later?

After Visa lodging, I will have to wait for a CO to be assigned right?

I really which there was a flow chart or process map that can give an end to end flow of an application and all exceptions that one might encounter.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Hello Good People of this Awesome Forum,

Please bear with another questions I have on my mind, If there was an internal designation change within my company, but wasn't a promotion as such and no mail communication. Will it be a problem if I show that designation change in my Qualifications?


----------



## haisergeant

Just join the team with 60 points in 261313, software engineer.

When inputting EOI, there is one thing confusing to me, at employment experience.
I graduated from 09/2007 and since then I worked in software until now. According to ACS result, they deducted 2 years of my experience and I only have about 4 to 5 years of experience which is calculated from November 2009. When I input EOI, I input all the experience related to the occupation, marked them related to the job code. However, at the end of the process, EOI calculate for me 65 points. Is that correct, I suppose to have 60 points, due to the deduction of 2 years.

I saw some bodies in this forum mentioned that I should input the first 2 years is not related to the job code. Is that correct? since the fact is that 2 years of working related closely to the job code.
Thanks everyone, hope all of you have your visas soon.


----------



## KeeDa

haisergeant said:


> Just join the team with 60 points in 261313, software engineer.
> 
> When inputting EOI, there is one thing confusing to me, at employment experience.
> I graduated from 09/2007 and since then I worked in software until now. According to ACS result, they deducted 2 years of my experience and I only have about 4 to 5 years of experience which is calculated from November 2009. When I input EOI, I input all the experience related to the occupation, marked them related to the job code. However, at the end of the process, EOI calculate for me 65 points. Is that correct, I suppose to have 60 points, due to the deduction of 2 years.
> 
> I saw some bodies in this forum mentioned that I should input the first 2 years is not related to the job code. Is that correct? since the fact is that 2 years of working related closely to the job code.
> Thanks everyone, hope all of you have your visas soon.


Mark everything until and including Nov-2009 as "not-relevant" and the rest as "relevant".


----------



## gd2015

haisergeant said:


> Just join the team with 60 points in 261313, software engineer.
> 
> When inputting EOI, there is one thing confusing to me, at employment experience.
> I graduated from 09/2007 and since then I worked in software until now. According to ACS result, they deducted 2 years of my experience and I only have about 4 to 5 years of experience which is calculated from November 2009. When I input EOI, I input all the experience related to the occupation, marked them related to the job code. However, at the end of the process, EOI calculate for me 65 points. Is that correct, I suppose to have 60 points, due to the deduction of 2 years.
> 
> I saw some bodies in this forum mentioned that I should input the first 2 years is not related to the job code. Is that correct? since the fact is that 2 years of working related closely to the job code.
> Thanks everyone, hope all of you have your visas soon.


Yes even though you have worked closely related to job code, ACS has deducted that experience to meet the skill requirement. 
That's why the period used to meet the ACS requirement should be marked as non-relevant. I have done the same.


----------



## temiseun

Morning Seniors,

I got the invite on 7th September. 

Please can you advise if someone else can make the visa payment on my behalf or must it be from my account.

Also can i know if i should upload all my documents same day or wait till i get my medicals and PCC done?

Also will appreciate any other relevant documentation checklist i should make use of.

Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa

temiseun said:


> Morning Seniors,
> 
> I got the invite on 7th September.
> 
> Please can you advise if someone else can make the visa payment on my behalf or must it be from my account.
> 
> Also can i know if i should upload all my documents same day or wait till i get my medicals and PCC done?
> 
> Also will appreciate any other relevant documentation checklist i should make use of.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, anybody can make the payment.

You can upload at any time at your own convenience, but I would suggest you finish this before a CO is allocated (45 to 50 days).

Checklist: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html*


----------



## asheeshjoshi

Both my wife and me received sms and email today that our PCC application has been processed and couriered to our residential address in Melbourne.

Applied for PCC : Aug 19th.
Sms received : Sep 8th.

Now our last step in 189 is medicals. 

Overall timeline...

March 28: IELTS 7.5
April 29: EOI applied, 65 points, Software Engineer, 189
June 15th: Moved to Melbourne from Bangalore on 457
July 04: Invited for 189 VISA
Aug 10: Visa application Submitted
Aug 19: Applied for PCC
Sep 08: sms received that PCC application processed and couriered
Medicals: TBD
Grant : TBD


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi there,

Just a quick question. How long it takes to get a 189 grant, once the employer receives a verification email?


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Hey guys... my CO asked me for form 80 ND FORM 47A... along with it... CO asked for mothers english proof...

But i sent all the form and asked for payment link for mother english..... my agent mailed them last week... and as per some of people... asking for money means all other evidences are ok with them ??? is that correct ???


----------



## SenthilKumarK

Hi All,

Need your help. I have lodged for visa on 22nd May and employment verification happened with my current employer on 3rd Aug and i am waiting for grant. My passport is expiring by Feb 2016. I do not know whether i should apply for passport renewal now or wait for grant and then apply for renewal? My current employer is asking me to renew my passport at the earliest. If i renew the passport before getting my visa will it cause any problem in the future? Kindly advise me.

Thanks,
Senthil


----------



## tusharmodgil

Hi,

I have got 7 years of work experience in IT as a software developer and my B.tech ( graduation 4 years regular) is in Electronics and communication.

In this case , How many years will be deducted by ACS?


----------



## hkaur

Hi, I lodged my visa application under subclass 189 on 12th Aug and then uploaded all the docs including PCCs and medicals. However, my visa application status has been 'application received' from the beginning and has not changed. Does it change and how long does it take for it to change?
How do I get to know if a CO has been assigned to me?
I checked on Aus immig website and it states that no Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications have been assigned for applications lodged after 2 July 2015. Am I looking at the right information?
How soon can I expect an answer regarding my visa?
Also, what is this Form 80 for and should I fill it and upload or wait for CO to ask for it?


----------



## sudeepdai

hkaur said:


> Hi, I lodged my visa application under subclass 189 on 12th Aug and then uploaded all the docs including PCCs and medicals. However, my visa application status has been 'application received' from the beginning and has not changed. Does it change and how long does it take for it to change?
> 
> How do I get to know if a CO has been assigned to me?
> 
> I checked on Aus immig website and it states that no Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications have been assigned for applications lodged after 2 July 2015. Am I looking at the right information?
> 
> How soon can I expect an answer regarding my visa?
> 
> Also, what is this Form 80 for and should I fill it and upload or wait for CO to ask for it?




Heyy

The status will change once CO is allocated. If the CO asks for additional info, it will show " Additional Information Requested." 

Currently Case Officers are being allocated for july applicants. One has to wait for 45-55 days until CO is allocated.

You will also get an email if the CO asks for additional information.

Yes, you are looking at the right information. As per DBIP, currently 2nd july applicants are being allocated to the case officers.

Form 80 is a specific form that is generally asked by the case officers. Case officers may or may not ask for this form. It is advised however, to fill it up and upload it. You can download it through the immi australia website. If you have travelled abroad multiple times , it may be required. They also sometimes ask this to confirm some information you have mentioned in the application. Just to double check i guess. It is always better to upload it. Doesnt take much time. 

All in all it will take 45-55 days for you to get CO allocated. 

Best of luck for everything ahead.

Cheers


----------



## hkaur

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy
> 
> The status will change once CO is allocated. If the CO asks for additional info, it will show " Additional Information Requested."
> 
> Currently Case Officers are being allocated for july applicants. One has to wait for 45-55 days until CO is allocated.
> 
> You will also get an email if the CO asks for additional information.
> 
> Yes, you are looking at the right information. As per DBIP, currently 2nd july applicants are being allocated to the case officers.
> 
> Form 80 is a specific form that is generally asked by the case officers. Case officers may or may not ask for this form. It is advised however, to fill it up and upload it. You can download it through the immi australia website. If you have travelled abroad multiple times , it may be required. They also sometimes ask this to confirm some information you have mentioned in the application. Just to double check i guess. It is always better to upload it. Doesnt take much time.
> 
> All in all it will take 45-55 days for you to get CO allocated.
> 
> Best of luck for everything ahead.
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

Thank you for the detailed reply.


----------



## deeps.vaishu

Hello Guys,
We face some strange issue today. Today we submitted the visa application(189) for myself, my husband and my kid. 
When I log into my ImmiAccount, I see a button with label - "Get Health Details" for each of us, when I click that for my husband and kid, I was to generate a pdf. However, when I click it for me, I don't see any link coming up from where I can download the pdf to go ahead for the medical examination. Have any of you faced any such issue earlier? If not, can you please tell me whom should I contact on this regards? I suspect some issue in their website. I even tried this with many browsers like IE and Chrome. However, the issue remains the same.

Thanks


----------



## krish4aus

tusharmodgil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got 7 years of work experience in IT as a software developer and my B.tech ( graduation 4 years regular) is in Electronics and communication.
> 
> In this case , How many years will be deducted by ACS?


Hi,

None can give you the correct answer except ACS but as per trend you might be deducted 4 years of experience.


----------



## goodtimes

tusharmodgil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got 7 years of work experience in IT as a software developer and my B.tech ( graduation 4 years regular) is in Electronics and communication.
> 
> In this case , How many years will be deducted by ACS?


It depends but could be between 4 to 6 years as your degree could be judged as minor in IT, depending on the IT content you studied during your degree.


----------



## tom4Oz

goodtimes said:


> It depends but could be between 4 to 6 years as your degree could be judged as minor in IT, depending on the IT content you studied during your degree.


Same as me. 4 years would be cut.


----------



## tom4Oz

Tek2015 said:


> HI Seniors, I dint know if I had any CO but I have been asked documents mail id of someone at borders.gov.au, I had medical on 1st Aug and last set of documents sent on 18th Aug. Till Now no communication. Should my Grant be very near?


It should be!!
May be a call to them would help ur cause


----------



## arun05

deeps.vaishu said:


> Hello Guys,
> We face some strange issue today. Today we submitted the visa application(189) for myself, my husband and my kid.
> When I log into my ImmiAccount, I see a button with label - "Get Health Details" for each of us, when I click that for my husband and kid, I was to generate a pdf. However, when I click it for me, I don't see any link coming up from where I can download the pdf to go ahead for the medical examination. Have any of you faced any such issue earlier? If not, can you please tell me whom should I contact on this regards? I suspect some issue in their website. I even tried this with many browsers like IE and Chrome. However, the issue remains the same.
> 
> Thanks


Have you generated you HAP IDs or you directly click on "Get health details" which is in you IMMI ACCOUNT after paying the fees?

If you want to generate the HAP ID then you can generate the HAP ID from MY health declaration before lodging the visa. if you already lodged the visa then wait for CO to generate the HAP ID and will provide you at the time of medical request.


----------



## Tek2015

*189*



tom4Oz said:


> It should be!!
> May be a call to them would help ur cause


Thanks , I noticed that my application status changed to :assessment in progress" . Can you pls suggest how long it will take after that and which number i need to call. On the numbers in their signature, it keep ringing and no one picked up.


----------



## abbasraza

Dear Keeda/Jeetan/nicemathan/Seniors,

I need your guidance on following queries while filing the 189 visa.
Q1.
Other names / spellings
Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?
Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?
Yes No

I have selected Yes for above question, because there are few documents in which my family name spelling is written ‘Siddique’ instead of ‘Siddiqi’. Also there are few documents in which my full name is not written. Do I need Affidavit for naming as suggested by nicemathan?
Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA in my view

Q2. What are the docs required for Mother. She also lives with me. Do I need any affidavit for proof? My father was died in Nov 2009. I have 4 brothers but they live in other city. If affidavit is required so kindly share the template.

Q3. My 8 years’ experience is from single company which ACS approved. I am still doing job in the same company. Visa form is not moving to next page. I received the error that I can’t blank the ‘To date’ information for current job. What should I do here?
Q4. My 8 years’ experience is from single company which ACS approved. I did job in 3 companies in initial 2 years that ACS deducted from experience. I can count experience from Aug 1, 2007. For companies which are marked as irrelevant, do I still have to submit the salary slip, tax returns etc.
Kindly note that 8 years’ experience which ACS count is from single company. 

Your usual support & cooperation is requested.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

arun05 said:


> Have you generated you HAP IDs or you directly click on "Get health details" which is in you IMMI ACCOUNT after paying the fees?
> 
> If you want to generate the HAP ID then you can generate the HAP ID from MY health declaration before lodging the visa. if you already lodged the visa then wait for CO to generate the HAP ID and will provide you at the time of medical request.


You can generate your HAP ID yourself as well even after you have lodged the visa and CO is still not there.
You just have to click onto the Get Health Details link and then schedule the health examination or something button, I'm not able to recall the exact words.

But yes, you can even after visa is lodged and CO isn't still there.
I got my medicals done after lodging the visa and no CO is assigned yet.


----------



## orangelephant

There is no definite timeline; it could be a few days, it could be a few weeks. It all depends on a variety of factors. I wouldn't bother calling them (unless you don't hear back within 5-6 weeks) because they will unlikely give you any update.



Tek2015 said:


> Thanks , I noticed that my application status changed to :assessment in progress" . Can you pls suggest how long it will take after that and which number i need to call. On the numbers in their signature, it keep ringing and no one picked up.


----------



## vinzy

Okay friends, please help me if you know or have personally faced this problem. I am aware this is slightly off topic but am in a fix. I completed my engineering from Maharashtra, India, where they mention the father's name in the original name i.e. Last-Name First-Name Father's-Name.....since I did my schooling in Orissa my name has always been mentioned everywhere as First Name followed by Last Name (even on the passport)....My Engg University refuses to cooperate and EA says they shall mention the name on the degree awarded on the outcome letter (unless I provide them with a name change document)....so would I face problems if my name is different than on the passport while applying for my PR? the best my university has agreed to is to write my name as "Last-Name First-Name s/o Father's-Name" which is even more ridiculous in my opinion it could mean "son of" or "shout out"....please help experts


----------



## Zimmy09

189 Visa applied-17/06/15
Last document updated-14/08/15
Called DIBP 15 August got an email from visa processing officer,GSM SA

Your visa application for migration has recently been assessed.
At this stage no further documents are required while checks are occurring.
Please do not contact this office unless to advise of a change in circumstances. Please send all email enquiries to [email protected], emails to my personal email address will not be responded to.

This case will next be reviewed on 15 September 2015.
Does any one has gone through same situation.
my doubt was if checks are occuring why did he mentioned a specific date.
Was case officer different from visa processing officer.


----------



## deeps.vaishu

arun05 said:


> Have you generated you HAP IDs or you directly click on "Get health details" which is in you IMMI ACCOUNT after paying the fees?
> 
> If you want to generate the HAP ID then you can generate the HAP ID from MY health declaration before lodging the visa. if you already lodged the visa then wait for CO to generate the HAP ID and will provide you at the time of medical request.





gaurav.kushan said:


> You can generate your HAP ID yourself as well even after you have lodged the visa and CO is still not there.
> You just have to click onto the Get Health Details link and then schedule the health examination or something button, I'm not able to recall the exact words.
> 
> But yes, you can even after visa is lodged and CO isn't still there.
> I got my medicals done after lodging the visa and no CO is assigned yet.



Hi Arun05 and gaurav.kushan, Thanks for your reply. I think something was wrong with their website, and I suspect it to be a short-spanned technological glitch. Now, I was able to see a link from where I was able to generate an appointment for me as well. Thanks again...


----------



## pras_rmpk

*ACS evaluation*

Hello Friends,

I wanted to know about the ACS process, I am a Electronics and communication engineer and i am into IT field as a software engineer for 6+ years.I am trying to apply for '261313 - Software Engineer’.

I heard that first 2 years will be deducted as i am from irrelevant field (Non- IT). Is it true?

And in my previous company i was an Associate Engineer so during ACS evaluation will they check for the designation as well? As i have the experience certificate as Associate engineer will they not consider that?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ttv

Hi guys,

I am planning to apply subclass 189. I lost my 10th (SSLC) certificate. I wrote SSLC on 2000. Currently I have 8 years of experience in software field. Do I need SSLC document compulsorily? I'm from Tamilnadu, India.

Please advice.


----------



## orangelephant

Yes, they will deduct irrelevant experience or experience that qualifies as training. In order to get a positive ACS assessment, your education and experience must match at least 60% of what the published requirements for 261313 are.



pras_rmpk said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I wanted to know about the ACS process, I am a Electronics and communication engineer and i am into IT field as a software engineer for 6+ years.I am trying to apply for '261313 - Software Engineer’.
> 
> I heard that first 2 years will be deducted as i am from irrelevant field (Non- IT). Is it true?
> 
> And in my previous company i was an Associate Engineer so during ACS evaluation will they check for the designation as well? As i have the experience certificate as Associate engineer will they not consider that?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa

pras_rmpk said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I wanted to know about the ACS process, I am a Electronics and communication engineer and i am into IT field as a software engineer for 6+ years.I am trying to apply for '261313 - Software Engineer’.
> 
> I heard that first 2 years will be deducted as i am from irrelevant field (Non- IT). Is it true?
> 
> And in my previous company i was an Associate Engineer so during ACS evaluation will they check for the designation as well? As i have the experience certificate as Associate engineer will they not consider that?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


2 years is for an IT degree closely related to the occupation. 4 years if it is IT and not closely related. For non-IT: RPL application which requires 6 years. I am not sure if E&TC is non-IT or IT though. Search the forum and check if any earlier applicants from your degree had to go with a normal (IT degree) application or RPL.


----------



## allenlala

deeps.vaishu said:


> Hello Guys,
> We face some strange issue today. Today we submitted the visa application(189) for myself, my husband and my kid.
> When I log into my ImmiAccount, I see a button with label - "Get Health Details" for each of us, when I click that for my husband and kid, I was to generate a pdf. However, when I click it for me, I don't see any link coming up from where I can download the pdf to go ahead for the medical examination. Have any of you faced any such issue earlier? If not, can you please tell me whom should I contact on this regards? I suspect some issue in their website. I even tried this with many browsers like IE and Chrome. However, the issue remains the same.
> 
> Thanks


Hi there
I am guessing that you are using a Mac computer. Whatever you use, you should change another internet browser, or change the system preference. In this case, i think you blocked the pop-up in the browser. This happened to me before. After I allowed pop-up, there is another link coming out, then you can download it and arrange your health examination. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## Ecnediser_P

Yay! Finally got the emails for direct grant.


----------



## rohitreddy

Ecnediser_P said:


> Yay! Finally got the emails for direct grant.


May I know when did you lodge you application?


----------



## VK_OZ

Hi Experts,
While uploading documents for 189 Visa, I made a mistake and uploaded my overseas degree certificate in Australian education evidence type. 
So what should I do now ? is it gonna be a big problem when the CO checks the documents ? Also I made another mistake and uploaded degree certificate with document type as Academic transcript though this time in overseas education evidence type. 
Please reply who have done any such mistakes while document uploading, I am really worried about this. 



Thanks,
VK


----------



## ozwelcomesindian

My agent suggested we upload Form 80 so we've done that. But she hasn't mentioned Form 1221 at all. Should we upload the same or wait for the CO to ask?


----------



## KeeDa

VK_OZ said:


> Hi Experts,
> While uploading documents for 189 Visa, I made a mistake and uploaded my overseas degree certificate in Australian education evidence type.
> So what should I do now ? is it gonna be a big problem when the CO checks the documents ? Also I made another mistake and uploaded degree certificate with document type as Academic transcript though this time in overseas education evidence type.
> Please reply who have done any such mistakes while document uploading, I am really worried about this.
> 
> Thanks,
> VK


I did the same! Uploaded under "Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of" incorrectly. I just uploaded the same file again under "Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of". Nothing to worry about.


----------



## omarsh

ozwelcomesindian said:


> My agent suggested we upload Form 80 so we've done that. But she hasn't mentioned Form 1221 at all. Should we upload the same or wait for the CO to ask?


Form 1221 (as its name suggests) is an additional file, therefore you only need to provide this when CO asks for it.


----------



## pras_rmpk

orangelephant said:


> Yes, they will deduct irrelevant experience or experience that qualifies as training. In order to get a positive ACS assessment, your education and experience must match at least 60% of what the published requirements for 261313 are.


Thanks Orangeelephant


----------



## pras_rmpk

KeeDa said:


> 2 years is for an IT degree closely related to the occupation. 4 years if it is IT and not closely related. For non-IT: RPL application which requires 6 years. I am not sure if E&TC is non-IT or IT though. Search the forum and check if any earlier applicants from your degree had to go with a normal (IT degree) application or RPL.


Thanks KeeDa


----------



## aks.amitsahu

After lodging my visa on 29 May , got an email yesterday asking just for my local Singapore residence proof & latest tax assessment, have uploaded the same yesterday, Any idea how long does it generally take from here on ??

Cheers
Amit


----------



## Here_to_fly

aks.amitsahu said:


> After lodging my visa on 29 May , got an email yesterday asking just for my local Singapore residence proof & latest tax assessment, have uploaded the same yesterday, Any idea how long does it generally take from here on ??
> 
> Cheers
> Amit


You should get the grant within couple of days, thats the trend. As you filed visa application in May, it has already crossed their SLA of 90 days. Looks like they just need these last documents to finalize the application.


----------



## aks.amitsahu

Here_to_fly said:


> You should get the grant within couple of days, thats the trend. As you filed visa application in May, it has already crossed their SLA of 90 days. Looks like they just need these last documents to finalize the application.


Hopefuly  , fingerscrossed


----------



## gkaushik

Ecnediser_P said:


> Yay! Finally got the emails for direct grant.


Many Congratulations!!
Cheers!


----------



## gaurav.kushan

VK_OZ said:


> Hi Experts,
> While uploading documents for 189 Visa, I made a mistake and uploaded my overseas degree certificate in Australian education evidence type.
> So what should I do now ? is it gonna be a big problem when the CO checks the documents ? Also I made another mistake and uploaded degree certificate with document type as Academic transcript though this time in overseas education evidence type.
> Please reply who have done any such mistakes while document uploading, I am really worried about this.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> VK


Don't worry.
Case officers understand that we all are humans and anyone of us can run into these kinda problems or mistakes.
My friend did this mistake long back and CO just asked if he has done this by mistake, and he said yes and he's already a PR.


----------



## Zimmy09

PLEASE REPLY
189 Visa applied-17/06/15 Last document updated-14/08/15 Called DIBP 15 August got an email from visa processing officer,GSM SA Your visa application for migration has recently been assessed. At this stage no further documents are required while checks are occurring. Please do not contact this office unless to advise of a change in circumstances. Please send all email enquiries to [email protected], emails to my personal email address will not be responded to. This case will next be reviewed on 15 September 2015. Does any one has gone through same situation. my doubt was if checks are occuring why did he mentioned a specific date. Was case officer different from visa processing officer.


----------



## gemini10

I have 2 babies with 2 c-sections. What should I answer of the following question? Yes or No
Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?
Is it yes or no?


----------



## goodtimes

gemini10 said:


> I have 2 babies with 2 c-sections. What should I answer of the following question? Yes or No
> Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?
> Is it yes or no?


IMHO a C Section should not be treated as a "medical treatment for an extended period" (unless there were complications etc). So perhaps the answer should be a NO.


----------



## temiseun

Hello Seniors,

Please can anyone be so kind as to confirm if their are any file size restrictions. I am almost done with my documentation but noticed i have some files to be above 3MB.

Will appreciate your feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa

temiseun said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Please can anyone be so kind as to confirm if their are any file size restrictions. I am almost done with my documentation but noticed i have some files to be above 3MB.
> 
> Will appreciate your feedback.
> 
> Thanks.


File restrictions:
Max 5MB per file.
Max 60 files per applicant.


----------



## Gaut

temiseun said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Please can anyone be so kind as to confirm if their are any file size restrictions. I am almost done with my documentation but noticed i have some files to be above 3MB.
> 
> Will appreciate your feedback.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, File size limit is 5 MB, so 3 MB is ok.


----------



## orangelephant

I got the grant email this morning! I wish all of you guys luck!


----------



## murtza4u

Hi Experts,

Would there be any option to attach/upload a cover letter while lodging the visa application to explain few things to CO? Or how to do it if one need to explain few points to CO?


----------



## me_nabeel1

Dear Seniors

I have recently been assigned a CO. He has requested for salary slips and tax documents as a proof of my employment. I do have the salary slips, but I do not have access to any sort of tax document as we received the salaries in cash. I live in Pakistan, where the companies are supposed to file in tax for all the employees. My company has refused to give me any information about their tax returns. I am worried as to what should I do ? Please help me , I have about 10 more days to submit the documents. 

Regards
Nabeel


----------



## murtza4u

me_nabeel1 said:


> Dear Seniors
> 
> I have recently been assigned a CO. He has requested for salary slips and tax documents as a proof of my employment. I do have the salary slips, but I do not have access to any sort of tax document as we received the salaries in cash. I live in Pakistan, where the companies are supposed to file in tax for all the employees. My company has refused to give me any information about their tax returns. I am worried as to what should I do ? Please help me , I have about 10 more days to submit the documents.
> 
> Regards
> Nabeel


Hi Nabeel,

1. Is this the only employment you claimed your points for? Or are there multiple employments in your case? 
2. Is this the current employment they asked to provide the payslips and tax documents or a previous/old employment?


----------



## Tushar_2015

Hi everybody,

I need few suggestions on the following situation.
Background: I received 489 visa on 19/08/2015, for this visa I have paid 2nd VAC for my wife. Now on 07/09/2015 I have received the invitation for 198 visa and I am planning to apply for this visa. Till date I have not landed to the Australia.

Q1: Can I get the concession on 2nd VAC for 189 visa, (as I have already paid for 489 visa) ?
Q2: If it is required to pay 2nd VAC for 189 visa, than can I get the refund of 2nd VAC paid for 489 visa ?
Q3 : If I exclude my wife's name from 189 application, does her visa valid after cancellation of my 489 visa ?


----------



## SreeIndia

gemini10 said:


> I have 2 babies with 2 c-sections. What should I answer of the following question? Yes or No
> Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?
> Is it yes or no?


C-section is not an extended hospital stay and is not a medical illness of any sort. Please proceed with NO.


----------



## Gaut

orangelephant said:


> I got the grant email this morning! I wish all of you guys luck!


Congrats mate on getting the visa!


----------



## loki_rt

Hi Guys,

By the blessings of God ! Today morning I got the grant. I am very thankful to this forum with whom I get to know so many things and finally today morning I decided to call and it was connected in first attempt. After a normal discussion visa was granted in 10 minutes.

I wish all the best to all members of this forum !!!!


----------



## KeeDa

murtza4u said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Would there be any option to attach/upload a cover letter while lodging the visa application to explain few things to CO? Or how to do it if one need to explain few points to CO?


There is no category to upload a letter alone, but you can have this cover note as the first page of the document which relates to the matter.


----------



## faroutsam

murtza4u said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Would there be any option to attach/upload a cover letter while lodging the visa application to explain few things to CO? Or how to do it if one need to explain few points to CO?


I have same question.


----------



## faroutsam

KeeDa said:


> There is no category to upload a letter alone, but you can have this cover note as the first page of the document which relates to the matter.


Thanks Keeda! Very helpful as always...


----------



## goodtimes

loki_rt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By the blessings of God ! Today morning I got the grant. I am very thankful to this forum with whom I get to know so many things and finally today morning I decided to call and it was connected in first attempt. After a normal discussion visa was granted in 10 minutes.
> 
> I wish all the best to all members of this forum !!!!


Congratulations!! Thanks for sharing the good news! All the best for your move to OZ.


----------



## SreeIndia

Just wanted to update you guys that I received a CO contact today for Form 80. immi status changed to Information requested.


----------



## John_dh

SreeIndia said:


> Just wanted to update you guys that I received a CO contact today for Form 80. immi status changed to Information requested.


Shree, CO also contacted me for form 80 for me and my wife on 7 Sep and uploaded on 8th Sep. Just wanted to know, do you have any travel history? Are you claiming points of work experience? Are you married? If yes , Is your spouse is working?


----------



## ozwelcomesindian

Hello,

I have received an email from [email protected]ov.au from GSM Adelaide asking for further information. It appears they just want me to share my wife's PTE result through the PTE official website. Does this mean that all other documents are satisfactory? Assuming I provide the result by today evening, when can I expect a grant?


----------



## John_dh

ozwelcomesindian said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have received an email from [email protected] from GSM Adelaide asking for further information. It appears they just want me to share my wife's PTE result through the PTE official website. Does this mean that all other documents are satisfactory? Assuming I provide the result by today evening, when can I expect a grant?


They haven't asked you anything else except PTE that means they are good with other documents. I don't think so they will take much time once you submit PTE result.Don't wait , just give them call after one or two days after submitting document.


----------



## SreeIndia

John_dh said:


> Shree, CO also contacted me for form 80 for me and my wife on 7 Sep and uploaded on 8th Sep. Just wanted to know, do you have any travel history? Are you claiming points of work experience? Are you married? If yes , Is your spouse is working?


I am not sure if they asked for separate form 80 as i am yet to receive a copy of communication from my agent. I have claimed 10 points for work experience from 5 companies. I have travelled in the past to US on a B1 and presently I am in Melbourne. I am not working since I left India. I am married and applied with spouse and 2 children. Spouse also similar experience and working now.
Did they leave you any contact details when they contacted you? I hear from someone in July in forum that he uploaded form 80 and called up the team and received grant as soon as called.
Thanks!


----------



## WNSS

Hello Guys,

I think that I am the most Senior one in this group who has NOt got the grant yet !!

Any body lodge the application before 19 Feb. 2015 ???


----------



## Laxie

Hi guys,

I just called the department. 5 mins after, they finalized my case and sent email to me. I can see the status in application changed to Finalized. Yet, the email was sent to my agent, who is out for lunch now. I'm damn anxious to get the outcome


----------



## KeeDa

Laxie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just called the department. 5 mins after, they finalized my case and sent email to me. I can see the status in application changed to Finalized. Yet, the email was sent to my agent, who is out for lunch now. I'm damn anxious to get the outcome


voila! Congratulations.
Can you not check the "View Correspondence" section in immiAccount and download the grant letters from there?


----------



## Laxie

KeeDa said:


> voila! Congratulations.
> Can you not check the "View Correspondence" section in immiAccount and download the grant letters from there?


Hi Keeda,
I click that but nothing there. I guess if we apply through agent, only agent can view correspondence. This 20 mins is killing me now. I'm like sitting on a boiling pan


----------



## saz82

There is another person "Leo1986" whose lodge date is 9 Jan 2015.



WNSS said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I think that I am the most Senior one in this group who has NOt got the grant yet !!
> 
> Any body lodge the application before 19 Feb. 2015 ???


----------



## WNSS

saz82 said:


> There is another person "Leo1986" whose lodge date is 9 Jan 2015.


 Good to hear that Im not the most Senior One ...yet.

Thanks Saz.


----------



## saz82

Haha! Anytime. Fingers crossed they finalize our cases before the end of the year.



WNSS said:


> Good to hear that Im not the most Senior One ...yet.
> 
> Thanks Saz.


----------



## WNSS

saz82 said:


> Haha! Anytime. Fingers crossed they finalize our cases before the end of the year.


The Crises of being Syrian " unfortunately " these days impacting us in all means .

Hopefully it will not take to the end of the year ...Sep. is one of my favorite months ..so lets Hope!!


----------



## sai438

Guys, Is Form 80 mandatory?

My whole experience is in india and in 2 companies.

kindly suggest. I see lot of form 80 requests from CO.


----------



## drmudit

sai438 said:


> Guys, Is Form 80 mandatory?
> 
> My whole experience is in india and in 2 companies.
> 
> kindly suggest. I see lot of form 80 requests from CO.


Its not mandatory, but i feel its better to front load it to save some time and anxiety later. Only thing it takes a long time to fill it up.


----------



## sai438

Thank you...will do it.


----------



## Laxie

Okie, finally it's my day today!!!!!!!!! I got the GRANT LETTER!!!!!!!!!

Thank you all very much!!!! This forum is such a precious resource with great advice and encouragement!! 

I especially thank to Keeda, whose messages relieved me a lot during those killing waiting days 

Wish those who still wait will get the GOLDEN LETTER very soon!!


----------



## sai438

Laxie said:


> Okie, finally it's my day today!!!!!!!!! I got the GRANT LETTER!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all very much!!!! This forum is such a precious resource with great advice and encouragement!!
> 
> I especially thank to Keeda, whose messages relieved me a lot during those killing waiting days
> 
> Wish those who still wait will get the GOLDEN LETTER very soon!!



:whoo: Congrats laxie...and all the best for your future.
we're in queue for that..


----------



## KeeDa

sai438 said:


> Guys, Is Form 80 mandatory?
> 
> My whole experience is in india and in 2 companies.
> 
> kindly suggest. I see lot of form 80 requests from CO.


Indeed its becoming very common these days. I suggest you spend the time and submit it. Form 80 was requested for my wife even though I have not claimed any partner points, she never traveled overseas, not many address changes (just my in-laws and mine), etc.


----------



## melbournite

Laxie said:


> Okie, finally it's my day today!!!!!!!!! I got the GRANT LETTER!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all very much!!!! This forum is such a precious resource with great advice and encouragement!!
> 
> I especially thank to Keeda, whose messages relieved me a lot during those killing waiting days
> 
> Wish those who still wait will get the GOLDEN LETTER very soon!!



Many Congratulations..!!!  Wish you all the success @ Oz


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

KeeDa said:


> voila! Congratulations.
> Can you not check the "View Correspondence" section in immiAccount and download the grant letters from there?


Dummy account does not show any correspondence but can check from VEVO


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Laxie said:


> Okie, finally it's my day today!!!!!!!!! I got the GRANT LETTER!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all very much!!!! This forum is such a precious resource with great advice and encouragement!!
> 
> I especially thank to Keeda, whose messages relieved me a lot during those killing waiting days
> 
> Wish those who still wait will get the GOLDEN LETTER very soon!!


Congratulations


----------



## jyothi318

WNSS said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I think that I am the most Senior one in this group who has NOt got the grant yet !!
> 
> Any body lodge the application before 19 Feb. 2015 ???



I lodged my application on 14th Feb 2015. Havent received the grant yet..


----------



## jyothi318

loki_rt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By the blessings of God ! Today morning I got the grant. I am very thankful to this forum with whom I get to know so many things and finally today morning I decided to call and it was connected in first attempt. After a normal discussion visa was granted in 10 minutes.
> 
> I wish all the best to all members of this forum !!!!


Congrats on receiving the grant! Can you please let me know the number you contacted. 

Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa

jyothi318 said:


> I lodged my application on 14th Feb 2015. Havent received the grant yet..


Does the health status say "Health requirement - health clearance provided - no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised."? If so, then give them a call during early hours, provide your TRN and when asked, tell them that you are calling to check if there is anything else you ought to do. Chances are that your application is on the verge of finalization and you might get the grant soon after the call.

Also, if you see a "Request Complete" button in your immiAccount application page, do click that.


----------



## Laxie

jyothi318 said:


> Congrats on receiving the grant! Can you please let me know the number you contacted.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, I called this number +61731367000 this morning, around 2 PM Australian Time and got grant letter 5 minutes later. If you called first few times and still got auto messages, then keep dialing, you'll get through to them. Good lucks


----------



## jyothi318

KeeDa said:


> Does the health status say "Health requirement - health clearance provided - no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised."? If so, then give them a call during early hours, provide your TRN and when asked, tell them that you are calling to check if there is anything else you ought to do. Chances are that your application is on the verge of finalization and you might get the grant soon after the call.
> 
> Also, if you see a "Request Complete" button in your immiAccount application page, do click that.



Hi KeeDa, My health requirements show that there are no pending items and that its cleared - "Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required". This status was updated on 18th Aug. 

I waited 2 weeks and Since 1st Sep i tried multiple ways to contact them. This number +61731367000 is giving an automated message that they are refraining applicants from calling them for 4 weeks. I tried few other numbers that I found in the forum and DIBP contact list and all of them are redirecting me to them number. 

I also dropped mails to gsm.brisbane and gsm.adelaide more than a week ago to inform that my medicals are cleared and if they needed any further documents to finalize my case. However, I havent receievd any reply yet.

No idea what to do....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jyothi318

Laxie said:


> Hi, I called this number +61731367000 this morning, around 2 PM Australian Time and got grant letter 5 minutes later. If you called first few times and still got auto messages, then keep dialing, you'll get through to them. Good lucks


Thanks Laxie. I will call them tomorrow.

All the very Best and wish you a Happy life in Australia!!


----------



## hnmn4444

*Need help*

Hi expats. I got my invite on sep 07 and i have few questions before i apply for the 189 skilled independent visa. 

1. While applying for 189 visa do i need to provide my English language score card or just the TRN(Test Reference Number) because it is given in the immi site as follows.

English language ability:the results of a specified English language test that you took in the three years immediately before lodging your application. You need to ensure you are able to provide evidence of the level of your English language ability attained at time of invitation. You will need to provide your English language test result as evidence of your English language ability.

You only need to provide the Test Report Form (TRF) Number or test registration number that is on your English language test certificate.

(I didnt get my score card yet to my address so i have to wait for few more weeks to get my score card)

2. My dependent is my spouse and to prove her functional english language can we get the Medium of Instruction letter from College that her education is taught in english through out her 4 years graduate degree. will that document be sufficient to prove her functional english skills?


----------



## jango28

Still routine checks...


----------



## saz82

Yes indeed ... my husband is Syrian so we are facing the same delay. Hopefully, September will sort things out for us 



WNSS said:


> The Crises of being Syrian " unfortunately " these days impacting us in all means .
> 
> Hopefully it will not take to the end of the year ...Sep. is one of my favorite months ..so lets Hope!!


----------



## goodtimes

hnmn4444 said:


> Hi expats. I got my invite on sep 07 and i have few questions before i apply for the 189 skilled independent visa.
> 
> 1. While applying for 189 visa do i need to provide my English language score card or just the TRN(Test Reference Number) because it is given in the immi site as follows.
> 
> English language ability:the results of a specified English language test that you took in the three years immediately before lodging your application. You need to ensure you are able to provide evidence of the level of your English language ability attained at time of invitation. You will need to provide your English language test result as evidence of your English language ability.
> 
> You only need to provide the Test Report Form (TRF) Number or test registration number that is on your English language test certificate.
> 
> (I didnt get my score card yet to my address so i have to wait for few more weeks to get my score card)
> 
> 2. My dependent is my spouse and to prove her functional english language can we get the Medium of Instruction letter from College that her education is taught in english through out her 4 years graduate degree. will that document be sufficient to prove her functional english skills?


1. You can either wait a few weeks and upload the test report form as and when you receive it, you will anyways be assigned a CO after 6 weeks. Or if you already know your TRF Number on your test report form, then I guess you could mention that in a file and upload the pdf version of the same. 

I uploaded a scanned copy of my IELTS test report form. I guess they will extract the TRF number from it for verification.

2. Yes. Check at: https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
You are good to go if you have: _Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English._

All the best!


----------



## hungvn89

Laxie said:


> Hi, I called this number +61731367000 this morning, around 2 PM Australian Time and got grant letter 5 minutes later. If you called first few times and still got auto messages, then keep dialing, you'll get through to them. Good lucks


Wow Laxie, congratulation!


----------



## murtza4u

loki_rt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By the blessings of God ! Today morning I got the grant. I am very thankful to this forum with whom I get to know so many things and finally today morning I decided to call and it was connected in first attempt. After a normal discussion visa was granted in 10 minutes.
> 
> I wish all the best to all members of this forum !!!!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Did you called your CO? What did you ask and if there is any questions from them?


----------



## murtza4u

KeeDa said:


> There is no category to upload a letter alone, but you can have this cover note as the first page of the document which relates to the matter.


Thanks KeeDa, it helped as always


----------



## SenthilKumarK

Hi All,

Today is my day. Got grant today. Thanks a lot for your support.

Regards,
Senthil


----------



## KeeDa

SenthilKumarK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is my day. Got grant today. Thanks a lot for your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Senthil


Finally!!! Congrats, Senthil.


----------



## sai438

SenthilKumarK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is my day. Got grant today. Thanks a lot for your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Senthil


Congratulations Senthil....All the best for future.


----------



## ozwelcomesindian

SenthilKumarK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is my day. Got grant today. Thanks a lot for your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Senthil


Congratulations first off! Just curious since it took longer for you to get a grant. Did your application involve any self employment experience by any chance?


----------



## SenthilKumarK

KeeDa said:


> Finally!!! Congrats, Senthil.


Thank you very much KeeDa. I called them today around 9AM IST. The officer asked me to contact them only though my agent. Still after one hour got grant.


----------



## SenthilKumarK

sai438 said:


> Congratulations Senthil....All the best for future.


Thanks Sai.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hello Friends,

Can any one guide about PCC process...?

(Primary Applicant)My Passport is of Bangalore ..
My wifes passport is of Gurgaon ..

Since we are living in Bangalore, so can we get our PCC done for both of us from Bangalore itself..??
Or My wife has to travel to Gurgaon to get my PCC done..??

Please suggest...


----------



## SenthilKumarK

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Can any one guide about PCC process...?
> 
> (Primary Applicant)My Passport is of Bangalore ..
> My wifes passport is of Gurgaon ..
> 
> Since we are living in Bangalore, so can we get our PCC done for both of us from Bangalore itself..??
> Or My wife has to travel to Gurgaon to get my PCC done..??
> 
> Please suggest...


Hi Saurabh,

Your wife also can get PCC done from bangalore itself, provided if she has valid address proof for the current banglore address.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Hi Everyone,

My current address is in Hyderabad, but my passport has an address in Chennai, is it ok for me to get my PCC done with my Chennai address?

Also, if I mention a designation change in my documents and I have no official mail backing it, will it be a problem?


----------



## khsengineer

SenthilKumarK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is my day. Got grant today. Thanks a lot for your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Senthil


Congratulation Senthil,


----------



## khsengineer

*Question regarding a work experience for a company abroad*

I am a software engineer and have been working full time for a company abroad for 5 years from my home based office. I have company experience letter on official letterhead, all the payslips and bank account statement showing the monthly salary transfer from Company account for the whole 5 years. I hope this would be OK? as nowadays lots of people (IT related) working remotely. I got positive skill assessment from ACS.

Just want expert's opinion on this or anyone heard anything about a similar situation/case.


----------



## SenthilKumarK

khsengineer said:


> Congratulation Senthil,


Thanks Khs.


----------



## SenthilKumarK

Hi All,

Today i got grant. But my Given Name and Last Name are misplaced. I have already submitted Form 1023 regarding this issue. I thought in my grant they will change it according to my request in Form 1023. But that does not happen. Will this cause any issue? Should i contact DIDP regarding this? Need your help.

Regards,
Senthil


----------



## MM1108

SenthilKumarK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i got grant. But my Given Name and Last Name are misplaced. I have already submitted Form 1023 regarding this issue. I thought in my grant they will change it according to my request in Form 1023. But that does not happen. Will this cause any issue? Should i contact DIDP regarding this? Need your help.
> 
> Regards,
> Senthil


Congrats Senthil for grant and all the best for your future oz life!!

Secondly, I believe you must get your name changed in grant letter as it was mentioned in immi account that name and passport details must be correct failing to which passenger will not be allowed to board the plane.


----------



## MontyC

Hi All,

I got my Visa Grant this morning!!! I would like to Thank all you guys for your Guidance and help!! Truly appreciate it!! 

Special Thanks to Rameshkd, Keeda, Jateen, Sunil, Sentil and Gurinderjit. Sorry if I have missed someone's name. 





Skill - 263111 (Computer Networking and System Engineer) 
ACS submitted: 28th Feb 2014
Positive: 1st May 2014
IELTS: Dec 6th 2014 (L:8.5, R:8.0, W:7.0, S:7.0)
EOI :26th Dec 2014 (Submitted 65 points)
Invited : 9th Jan 2015; 
Lodged Visa application: 29th Jan 2015
PCC: 28th March 2015
Health: 17th April 2015
Upload all Documents: Done (including Form 80)
CO Assigned: Never heard anything from CO
Prev employer verification : 27th May 2015
Current employer verification: 19th Aug 2015
GRANT: 10th Sept 2015


----------



## MM1108

MontyC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Visa Grant this morning!!! I would like to Thank all you guys for your Guidance and help!! Truly appreciate it!!
> 
> Special Thanks to Rameshkd, Keeda, Jateen, Sunil, Sentil and Gurinderjit. Sorry if I have missed someone's name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skill - 263111 (Computer Networking and System Engineer)
> ACS submitted: 28th Feb 2014
> Positive: 1st May 2014
> IELTS: Dec 6th 2014 (L:8.5, R:8.0, W:7.0, S:7.0)
> EOI :26th Dec 2014 (Submitted 65 points)
> Invited : 9th Jan 2015;
> Lodged Visa application: 29th Jan 2015
> PCC: 28th March 2015
> Health: 17th April 2015
> Upload all Documents: Done (including Form 80)
> CO Assigned: Never heard anything from CO
> Prev employer verification : 27th May 2015
> Current employer verification: 19th Aug 2015
> GRANT: 10th Sept 2015



Congrats MontyC!!


----------



## melbournite

SenthilKumarK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is my day. Got grant today. Thanks a lot for your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Senthil


Congratulations..


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Hi all. I recently got an invite so I'm busy collecting all the documents to lodge the visa. I have a few initial questions for the seniors here:

1. Do all documents (without exception) need to be notarized/certified?

2. Do they require the blank pages from passports? It doesn't seem so from the doc checklist but I want to make sure.

3. Do all document scans need to be in colour?

4. Do we need to submit any documentation for non-relevant work experience?

5. For education documents we only need to upload degree and transcript I suppose and no need for recent sealed transcript letter from university?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## MM1108

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi all. I recently got an invite so I'm busy collecting all the documents to lodge the visa. I have a few initial questions for the seniors here:
> 
> 1. Do all documents (without exception) need to be notarized/certified?
> 
> 2. Do they require the blank pages from passports? It doesn't seem so from the doc checklist but I want to make sure.
> 
> 3. Do all document scans need to be in colour?
> 
> 4. Do we need to submit any documentation for non-relevant work experience?
> 
> 5. For education documents we only need to upload degree and transcript I suppose and no need for recent sealed transcript letter from university?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Hi, please find replies:

1. Do all documents (without exception) need to be notarized/certified?

Preferably yes. Although many members mentioned that there is no need to attest color copies but I feel it's better to notarize each document. I Did the same.

2. Do they require the blank pages from passports? It doesn't seem so from the doc checklist but I want to make sure.
No

3. Do all document scans need to be in colour?
Should be yes whereever possible

4. Do we need to submit any documentation for non-relevant work experience?
Better to mention all details to avoid confusion and processing delays 

5. For education documents we only need to upload degree and transcript I suppose and no need for recent sealed transcript letter from university?
Upload degree and transcripts.


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi all. I recently got an invite so I'm busy collecting all the documents to lodge the visa. I have a few initial questions for the seniors here:
> 
> 1. Do all documents (without exception) need to be notarized/certified?
> 
> 2. Do they require the blank pages from passports? It doesn't seem so from the doc checklist but I want to make sure.
> 
> 3. Do all document scans need to be in colour?
> 
> 4. Do we need to submit any documentation for non-relevant work experience?
> 
> 5. For education documents we only need to upload degree and transcript I suppose and no need for recent sealed transcript letter from university?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


1. Need not be certified if they are colour scans.

2. No.

3. If not in colour, they have to be stamped and certified and then their colour scans be uploaded.

4. No.

5. Correct. No need for anything else.


----------



## Zimmy09

Congrats Laxie and all of them who got grants today.gud luck for your future.
June applicants please join In a new thread


----------



## KeeDa

MontyC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Visa Grant this morning!!! I would like to Thank all you guys for your Guidance and help!! Truly appreciate it!!
> 
> Special Thanks to Rameshkd, Keeda, Jateen, Sunil, Sentil and Gurinderjit. Sorry if I have missed someone's name.
> 
> 
> 
> Skill - 263111 (Computer Networking and System Engineer)
> ACS submitted: 28th Feb 2014
> Positive: 1st May 2014
> IELTS: Dec 6th 2014 (L:8.5, R:8.0, W:7.0, S:7.0)
> EOI :26th Dec 2014 (Submitted 65 points)
> Invited : 9th Jan 2015;
> Lodged Visa application: 29th Jan 2015
> PCC: 28th March 2015
> Health: 17th April 2015
> Upload all Documents: Done (including Form 80)
> CO Assigned: Never heard anything from CO
> Prev employer verification : 27th May 2015
> Current employer verification: 19th Aug 2015
> GRANT: 10th Sept 2015


Congrats mate. A very long journey indeed. And you are the first one here that I know of who had to go through more than one employer verification. All others so far said only the current employer received verification calls/ emails.

Any particular details that you would like to share with us? Especially regarding the verification and, if you know, the delays.

Thanks,
KeeDa


----------



## KeeDa

Zimmy09 said:


> Congrats Laxie and all of them who got grants today.gud luck for your future.
> June applicants please join In a new thread


Are you a June applicant? We already have our own thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/766729-june-2015-189-visa-applicants.html*


----------



## KeeDa

SenthilKumarK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i got grant. But my Given Name and Last Name are misplaced. I have already submitted Form 1023 regarding this issue. I thought in my grant they will change it according to my request in Form 1023. But that does not happen. Will this cause any issue? Should i contact DIDP regarding this? Need your help.
> 
> Regards,
> Senthil


Senthil,

Although not the exact similar case, but I've heard that someone got their grant with old passport numbers (although they had submitted the new passport details, Form 929, etc). They emailed back to the CO regarding this mistake and were issued new grant letters in about a weeks time. One such instance is shared here in this thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia-immigration-journey-ielts-grant.html* (search for the word _bible_ and read that paragraph).


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

MontyC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Visa Grant this morning!!! I would like to Thank all you guys for your Guidance and help!! Truly appreciate it!!
> 
> Special Thanks to Rameshkd, Keeda, Jateen, Sunil, Sentil and Gurinderjit. Sorry if I have missed someone's name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skill - 263111 (Computer Networking and System Engineer)
> ACS submitted: 28th Feb 2014
> Positive: 1st May 2014
> IELTS: Dec 6th 2014 (L:8.5, R:8.0, W:7.0, S:7.0)
> EOI :26th Dec 2014 (Submitted 65 points)
> Invited : 9th Jan 2015;
> Lodged Visa application: 29th Jan 2015
> PCC: 28th March 2015
> Health: 17th April 2015
> Upload all Documents: Done (including Form 80)
> CO Assigned: Never heard anything from CO
> Prev employer verification : 27th May 2015
> Current employer verification: 19th Aug 2015
> GRANT: 10th Sept 2015


At last the most awaited day came
Congratulations buddy..


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

SenthilKumarK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is my day. Got grant today. Thanks a lot for your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Senthil



Congrats senthil


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

MM1108 said:


> Hi, please find replies:
> 
> 1. Do all documents (without exception) need to be notarized/certified?
> 
> Preferably yes. Although many members mentioned that there is no need to attest color copies but I feel it's better to notarize each document. I Did the same.
> 
> 2. Do they require the blank pages from passports? It doesn't seem so from the doc checklist but I want to make sure.
> No
> 
> 3. Do all document scans need to be in colour?
> Should be yes whereever possible
> 
> 4. Do we need to submit any documentation for non-relevant work experience?
> Better to mention all details to avoid confusion and processing delays
> 
> 5. For education documents we only need to upload degree and transcript I suppose and no need for recent sealed transcript letter from university?
> Upload degree and transcripts.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

KeeDa said:


> 1. Need not be certified if they are colour scans.
> 
> 2. No.
> 
> 3. If not in colour, they have to be stamped and certified and then their colour scans be uploaded.
> 
> 4. No.
> 
> 5. Correct. No need for anything else.


Thanks so much, KeeDa! Absolutely no need to upload any document for non-relevant experience??... Or just supply everything to be on safe side because more documentation is better than less documentation?


----------



## michelleyw

Hi, Please help! 

I would like to know if I lived in a regional area for more than 2 years, they mentioned in the document checklist that we have to provide gas, electricity bills for the span of 2 years. But i was just wondering whether by providing the evidence for University study of 4 years (full time) is sufficient? 

Thanks~~


----------



## jelli-kallu

Laxie said:


> Hi, I called this number +61731367000 this morning, around 2 PM Australian Time and got grant letter 5 minutes later. If you called first few times and still got auto messages, then keep dialing, you'll get through to them. Good lucks


Congratulations and all the best to you!!


----------



## dwarasilareddy

Hi guyz 
I called DIBP today, the lady officer told me some internal check is pending that is why they couldn't come to a decision and asked to wait approximately 3-4 weeks to hear from them and asked to give a call again if I don't hear from them within that time frame, just thinking what are the internal checks all about? Anyone gone through this here?


----------



## John_dh

Hi All,

By god grace I got golden grant email today. Thanks all for your support and guidance.

CO requested form 80 for me and my spouse on 7th September and I uploaded on form 80 on 8th September..Today morning I called immigration team and asked them to check status and they told me to wait for 4 to 5 days and after sometime received grant email.
__________________


----------



## jelli-kallu

John_dh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By god grace I got golden grant email today. Thanks all for your support and guidance.
> 
> CO requested form 80 for me and my spouse on 7th September and I uploaded on form 80 on 8th September..Today morning I called immigration team and asked them to check status and they told me to wait for 4 to 5 days and after sometime received grant email.
> __________________


Awesome, congratulations!


----------



## raja singa

michelleyw said:


> Hi, Please help!
> 
> I would like to know if I lived in a regional area for more than 2 years, they mentioned in the document checklist that we have to provide gas, electricity bills for the span of 2 years. But i was just wondering whether by providing the evidence for University study of 4 years (full time) is sufficient?
> 
> Thanks~~


Dear michelle.

if you has lived in one or more of these areas and has studied full time at a campus located in regional Australia or a low population growth metropolitan area for at least 2 years prior to submitting the application. you must demonstrate that you has studied at a campus located in one of the regional/low population growth metropolitan postal codes shown below


New South Wales 
(except Sydney, Newcastle, the Central Coast and Wollongong)

2311 to 2312 
2328 to 2411 
2420 to 2490 
2536 to 2551 
2575 to 2594 
2618 to 2739 
2787 to 2898


Queensland 
(except the greater Brisbane area and the Gold Coast)

4124 to 4125 
4133 
4211 
4270 to 4272 
4275 
4280 
4285 
4287 
4307 to 4499 
4515 
4517 to 4519 
4522 to 4899


Victoria 
(except Melbourne metropolitan area)

3211 to 3334 
3340 to 3424 
3430 to 3649 
3658 to 3749 
3753 
3756 
3758 
3762 
3764 
3778 to 3781 
3783 
3797 
3799 
3810 to 3909 
3921 to 3925 
3945 to 3974 
3979 
3981 to 3996


Western Australia 
(except Perth and surrounding areas)

6041 to 6044 
6083 to 6084 
6121 to 6126 
6200 to 6799

South Australia Entire State 
Tasmania Entire State 
Northern Territory Entire Territory 

hope this info will help


----------



## omarsh

Congratulations to all of you who received grants!


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thanks so much, KeeDa! Absolutely no need to upload any document for non-relevant experience??... Or just supply everything to be on safe side because more documentation is better than less documentation?


This decision is completely yours to make. If you think providing everything would make the file look better in terms of completeness or continuity, then do provide it. For instance, my skilled work experience started somewhere in the middle of the same employment and so I chose to provide everything for that employment for period even before the relevant period.


----------



## sumit1286

My wife and I went for medical on 22nd August 2015.

When I click on get Health Report :

For my report it says:
"Health requirement – examinations required"
This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.


For her report it says:
"Health clearance provided"

Is this because I am main applicant or there can be some other reason as well. Please let me know your opinion on it. Do I need to go for medical again. ( I am not suffering from any disease.)

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## Heywb

Hi any one received invite on 11th september ?


----------



## KeeDa

Hi Sumit,

No, ideally it should state the same for everybody in the application. For all 3 of us (husband, wife, and kid), it states exactly as:
Health requirement - health clearance provided - no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue...

Did you call the health center and get a confirmation about they having uploaded your results? If not, you should do that. Give them your HAP ID over the phone and ask them to check again. The status text against your name is for someone who hasn't done the medicals yet. From what I remember, if there is a problem, then it reads something different - like "further examinations required" or "referred". Yours definitely looks like something gone wrong with uploading the results, and it's been a while too.

From your side, check the referral letters you took to the medical center and see if there wasn't any mix up from your end.



sumit1286 said:


> My wife and I went for medical on 22nd August 2015.
> 
> When I click on get Health Report :
> 
> For my report it says:
> "Health requirement – examinations required"
> This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.
> 
> 
> For her report it says:
> "Health clearance provided"
> 
> Is this because I am main applicant or there can be some other reason as well. Please let me know your opinion on it. Do I need to go for medical again. ( I am not suffering from any disease.)
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumit


----------



## sumit1286

KeeDa said:


> Hi Sumit,
> 
> No, ideally it should state the same for everybody in the application. For all 3 of us (husband, wife, and kid), it states exactly as:
> Health requirement - health clearance provided - no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue...
> 
> Did you call the health center and get a confirmation about they having uploaded your results? If not, you should do that. Give them your HAP ID over the phone and ask them to check again. The status text against your name is for someone who hasn't done the medicals yet. From what I remember, if there is a problem, then it reads something different - like "further examinations required" or "referred". Yours definitely looks like something gone wrong with uploading the results, and it's been a while too.
> 
> From your side, check the referral letters you took to the medical center and see if there wasn't any mix up from your end.


Thanks a lot Keeda, I will surely do it right now.

Regards,
Sumit Taneja


----------



## sumit1286

KeeDa said:


> Hi Sumit,
> 
> No, ideally it should state the same for everybody in the application. For all 3 of us (husband, wife, and kid), it states exactly as:
> Health requirement - health clearance provided - no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue...
> 
> Did you call the health center and get a confirmation about they having uploaded your results? If not, you should do that. Give them your HAP ID over the phone and ask them to check again. The status text against your name is for someone who hasn't done the medicals yet. From what I remember, if there is a problem, then it reads something different - like "further examinations required" or "referred". Yours definitely looks like something gone wrong with uploading the results, and it's been a while too.
> 
> From your side, check the referral letters you took to the medical center and see if there wasn't any mix up from your end.


Hi Keeda,

I called the medical center and they said report has been sent from our end and your health report is completely normal. 

I called my agent. He said Lets wait for couple of days.

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## KeeDa

Sumit,

Did you give them your HAP ID to check again? Because 20 days for the status to be updated seems unusual, and more so because your wife's is updated and yours isn't.


----------



## sumit1286

KeeDa said:


> Sumit,
> 
> Did you give them your HAP ID to check again? Because 20 days for the status to be updated seems unusual, and more so because your wife's is updated and yours isn't.


Yes, They asked my HAP ID and confirmed my name on report. After that they said its sent from our side. Then I asked can you tell me if everything is ok in report. They said your report looks normal. 

I am waiting for my agents call . 

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## rameshkd

sumit1286 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I called the medical center and they said report has been sent from our end and your health report is completely normal.
> 
> I called my agent. He said Lets wait for couple of days.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumit


Write to [email protected] they can confirm if your medicals reports are received by DIBP.
Mention your TRN, DOB, Name & Passport number


----------



## fakebaniya

Hi there,

Have some queries regarding documents upload -
1. Both myself and my husband do not have birth certificates. In Immi Evidence of Birth document help, following is written -
If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.
Can we just upload notarized secondary school certificate? What is this written notification all about?

2. Evidence of Health - Actually my husband hold a valid 457 visa granted in the month of June 2015. Myself and my daughter hold valid dependent 457 visa. We all got our health check-ups done for 457 visa as well during May. Will the same be valid for 189 also? If yes, shall we not upload any health related documents now and check with CO once assigned?

3. Evidence of Qualification and Work experience - I am the primary applicant. Will the qualification document I uploaded for ACS suffice? What about qualification? ACS one would suffice? Or do I need to upload salary slips as well?

4. Evidence of Relationship - Will a certified copy of marriage certificate suffice? Or any other supporting document needed? We do not hold any joint account, all utility bills are on my name.

5. For 8 month old baby, we would just require Birth Certificate (with both parents' name) and Passport. PCC, language proofs are valid for dependents over 16 years of age. Am I correct?

6. I got all my documents notarized for ACS assessment in August. Do I need fresh notarization? Is there a validity on notarized documents?
For other documents that I would notarize now, colored scan of notarized copies of back and white prinouts would work?

Thanks.


----------



## gkumark

*skilled support*



Rania. said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I thought i'll update you. I submitted the requested details (initially missing from form 80) and attached with it a revised form 80 as well. Sent them as a pdf attachment to the specified email and also uploaded them on immiaccount.
> 
> Today again, I got another email from the same " skilled support" team requesting me to re-provide one of our addresses without abbreviation. They were referring to a tower we lived in and it was called DEC (and this is its name- it is not an abbreviation). To make it clear I had to take a screenshot from a website to show that this the name. I hope it works for them.
> 
> But the funny thing is that they provided me with an email address to reply to that doesn't work: email bounced back I guess because it is an old one. So basically I sent my email attachment to the sender "skilled support" and attached it again in immiaccount.
> 
> I hooooope next email they send is the grant
> 
> Regards,
> Rania


Hi Rania, Did you hear from the GSM or did you follow up after providing the documents requested from "skilled support" ? If so what is the current status? I also received similar email today with almost similar details requested. 

-GK


----------



## SenthilKumarK

KeeDa said:


> Senthil,
> 
> Although not the exact similar case, but I've heard that someone got their grant with old passport numbers (although they had submitted the new passport details, Form 929, etc). They emailed back to the CO regarding this mistake and were issued new grant letters in about a weeks time. One such instance is shared here in this thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia-immigration-journey-ielts-grant.html* (search for the word _bible_ and read that paragraph).


KeeDa, once again thanks for your input. Just now i have sent a mail to my agent to write to the officer regarding this. Thanks for your support for everyone.


----------



## MontyC

KeeDa said:


> Congrats mate. A very long journey indeed. And you are the first one here that I know of who had to go through more than one employer verification. All others so far said only the current employer received verification calls/ emails.
> 
> Any particular details that you would like to share with us? Especially regarding the verification and, if you know, the delays.
> 
> Thanks,
> KeeDa


Hi KeeDa,

I dont know the particular reason why they verified both my prev and current employment. I have provided tax statements of the past 7 years, Pay slips and all relevant docs. Call it my luck  this verification process costed me 4 months delay. Anyways, thanks again for your support and wish you good luck!!


----------



## kenny_lowe23

*Quick Question*

Hi Everyone,

My current address is in Hyderabad, but my passport has an address in Chennai, is it ok for me to get my PCC done with my Chennai address?

Also, if I mention a designation change in my documents and I have no official mail backing it, will it be a problem?


----------



## Ravi1

Dear Admin,

I would like to suggest if you can add a coloum for verification. Just to get a wider picture of the processing time. Thank you

http://tinyurl.com/oldpws7


----------



## SenthilKumarK

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Congrats senthil


Thank you Gurinderjit


----------



## angshu311

Hi,
I am currently based in Kolkata, India. I want to pursue skill assessment for ANZSCO 2322-14 (other spatial scientist).

I am currently working in in Eastern regional branch of National Remote Sensing Center (under Indian Space Research Organisation, ISRO) as a Junior Research fellow for last 3 years.

However I have completed my Masters degree in Science in Applied Geology with Remote Sensing and Geographic Information System as one of the subject.

I am also pursuing my Phd in the estimation in the field of Remote Sensing and GIS & expected date to complete my Phd is June 2017.

My question is with my above mentioned background, am I eligible to apply for Visa under code ANZSCO 2322-14 or I will be required to wait till my PhD in above mentioned subject is completed before applying.
Or if anyone in this forum having pursued for Visa under this code (other spatial Scientist) can help me further in how to proceed with my application will be a great help.

Looking forward to hear from all of you.


----------



## temiseun

Hello Seniors,

Please can you confirm if my spouse needs to fill the form 80 as well? will appreciate your feedback.


----------



## arun05

temiseun said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Please can you confirm if my spouse needs to fill the form 80 as well? will appreciate your feedback.


Yes, All adults in application need to fill form 80


----------



## jaiboy

SenthilKumarK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is my day. Got grant today. Thanks a lot for your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Senthil


Hi Senthil

Congratulations.. in fact - I am your classmate in SCOREGETTER..

Worthy email after a long wait..

Regards
Jai


----------



## temiseun

thanks for the feedback, I need to get that of my spouse sorted out ASAP. 



arun05 said:


> Yes, All adults in application need to fill form 80


----------



## Gaut

fakebaniya said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Have some queries regarding documents upload -
> 1. Both myself and my husband do not have birth certificates. In Immi Evidence of Birth document help, following is written -
> If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.
> Can we just upload notarized secondary school certificate? What is this written notification all about?
> 
> 2. Evidence of Health - Actually my husband hold a valid 457 visa granted in the month of June 2015. Myself and my daughter hold valid dependent 457 visa. We all got our health check-ups done for 457 visa as well during May. Will the same be valid for 189 also? If yes, shall we not upload any health related documents now and check with CO once assigned?
> 
> 3. Evidence of Qualification and Work experience - I am the primary applicant. Will the qualification document I uploaded for ACS suffice? What about qualification? ACS one would suffice? Or do I need to upload salary slips as well?
> 
> 4. Evidence of Relationship - Will a certified copy of marriage certificate suffice? Or any other supporting document needed? We do not hold any joint account, all utility bills are on my name.
> 
> 5. For 8 month old baby, we would just require Birth Certificate (with both parents' name) and Passport. PCC, language proofs are valid for dependents over 16 years of age. Am I correct?
> 
> 6. I got all my documents notarized for ACS assessment in August. Do I need fresh notarization? Is there a validity on notarized documents?
> For other documents that I would notarize now, colored scan of notarized copies of back and white prinouts would work?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,
Feedback below.

1) I think if your born after 1987 (please check) you need a Birth certificate, if you don't have one then you must get it done. Secondary certificate is sufficient if your born before 1987 (please check),no written document is required. 
2) The health check up done in May is sufficient, new one not required. I dont no if theres a way to link your old HAP id with the 189 immi account, please check this up. Else you can wait for CO to be allocated and provide old HAP id.
3) ACS assessment, salary slips, experience letter, reliving letter, bank statements, tax details, hike letters etc to be provided.
4) Certified marriage copy is sufficient.
5) Your right. You need photos too.
6) No validity issues on notarized documents. Fresh notarization not required. Yes color scan of notarized copies sufficient.

All the best!!


----------



## me_nabeel1

murtza4u said:


> Hi Nabeel,
> 
> 1. Is this the only employment you claimed your points for? Or are there multiple employments in your case?
> 2. Is this the current employment they asked to provide the payslips and tax documents or a previous/old employment?


I have been working in the same organization for the past 7 years or so. It is not a very big organization so its very much possible that they do not pay taxes. :S I am a little worried, please who ever has any idea help me out what to do !


----------



## goodtimes

angshu311 said:


> Hi,
> I am currently based in Kolkata, India. I want to pursue skill assessment for ANZSCO 2322-14 (other spatial scientist).
> 
> I am currently working in in Eastern regional branch of National Remote Sensing Center (under Indian Space Research Organisation, ISRO) as a Junior Research fellow for last 3 years.
> 
> However I have completed my Masters degree in Science in Applied Geology with Remote Sensing and Geographic Information System as one of the subject.
> 
> I am also pursuing my Phd in the estimation in the field of Remote Sensing and GIS & expected date to complete my Phd is June 2017.
> 
> My question is with my above mentioned background, am I eligible to apply for Visa under code ANZSCO 2322-14 or I will be required to wait till my PhD in above mentioned subject is completed before applying.
> Or if anyone in this forum having pursued for Visa under this code (other spatial Scientist) can help me further in how to proceed with my application will be a great help.
> 
> Looking forward to hear from all of you.


Hi,

Please use this self-assessment test to calculate your likely score in the Skilled Migration Points test: https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-migration-points-test.php

If you score 60 or above points without state sponsorship, then you can apply for 189 visa as 232214 (other spatial scientist) is on the SOL.

If you score 55 points, you can get 5 more with state sponsorship and then you can apply for 190 visa, as 232214 (other spatial scientist) is on the CSOL for NSW and SA.

When you calculate points, bear in mind that your experience will not be what you claim i.e. 3 years. However it will be equal to the number of years that an assessment authority validates (in your case it's VETASSES - Skills Assessment for Migration - VETASSESS)

_You don't need to have worked for X many years to apply, you just need positive skills assessment from the assessment authority._

So please use the above points calculation method to check if you are eligible or not. If you don't get enough points then you might have to increase your points; for e.g. with a better English language score, or wait to get your PhD that can help you get additional points. 

Hope this helps. Cheers!


----------



## SenthilKumarK

temiseun said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Please can you confirm if my spouse needs to fill the form 80 as well? will appreciate your feedback.


Yes your spouse also has to fill form 80.


----------



## SenthilKumarK

jaiboy said:


> Hi Senthil
> 
> Congratulations.. in fact - I am your classmate in SCOREGETTER..
> 
> Worthy email after a long wait..
> 
> Regards
> Jai


Hello Jai. Thanks a lot. Many told me that you have got the Grant. Congrats to you as well.


----------



## goodtimes

Dear Friends,

In my 189 visa application, I seem to have made a mistake. Here is what I did: Under the employment history of spouse (I am claiming points for spouse) I have mentioned only relevant experience undertaken in the last 10 years. 

*Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?*
Yes
*Give details of employment undertaken in the last 10 years.*
Here I have mentioned only the relevant experience - which is the initial 3 years of my spouse's career as Software Engineer. The experience of 7 years after SE experience are not relevant to the occupation, hence I did not include the same. 

However, I am confused and think that even if it is not relevant, I should have mentioned this experience in the visa application.

Request senior members to suggest/advise the next steps for correcting this mistake. Or Do you think this should not be a problem?

Thank you in advance for your help.

Regards,
GT


----------



## topmahajan

From transcripts doe you guys mean Marksheets (with Subjects and Marks) ?


----------



## topmahajan

KeeDa said:


> 1. Need not be certified if they are colour scans.
> 
> 2. No.
> 
> 3. If not in colour, they have to be stamped and certified and then their colour scans be uploaded.
> 
> 4. No.
> 
> 5. Correct. No need for anything else.


From transcripts doe you guys mean Marksheets (with Subjects and Marks) ?


----------



## arun05

topmahajan said:


> From transcripts doe you guys mean Marksheets (with Subjects and Marks) ?


Yes, Transcipts means Marksheets


----------



## KeeDa

I know its confusing. The first question asks about employment in the past 10 years, and then the one below it about being employed either 3, 5, or 8+ in a closely related one.

You should be fine because you've already mentioned that what matters towards points claim and eligibility. Later on you will be submitting Form80 anyways listing down all of your partner's education and employment.



goodtimes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> In my 189 visa application, I seem to have made a mistake. Here is what I did: Under the employment history of spouse (I am claiming points for spouse) I have mentioned only relevant experience undertaken in the last 10 years.
> 
> *Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?*
> Yes
> *Give details of employment undertaken in the last 10 years.*
> Here I have mentioned only the relevant experience - which is the initial 3 years of my spouse's career as Software Engineer. The experience of 7 years after SE experience are not relevant to the occupation, hence I did not include the same.
> 
> However, I am confused and think that even if it is not relevant, I should have mentioned this experience in the visa application.
> 
> Request senior members to suggest/advise the next steps for correcting this mistake. Or Do you think this should not be a problem?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> GT


Edit: If you are still concerned, you can fill up and upload form 1023- notification of incorrect answers.


----------



## zebust

goodtimes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> In my 189 visa application, I seem to have made a mistake. Here is what I did: Under the employment history of spouse (I am claiming points for spouse) I have mentioned only relevant experience undertaken in the last 10 years.
> 
> *Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?*
> Yes
> *Give details of employment undertaken in the last 10 years.*
> Here I have mentioned only the relevant experience - which is the initial 3 years of my spouse's career as Software Engineer. The experience of 7 years after SE experience are not relevant to the occupation, hence I did not include the same.
> 
> However, I am confused and think that even if it is not relevant, I should have mentioned this experience in the visa application.
> 
> Request senior members to suggest/advise the next steps for correcting this mistake. Or Do you think this should not be a problem?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> GT




as much i i have known from expereinced guys, its like

*Give details of employment undertaken in the last 10 years.*
mention all your experience here, relevant or not.

*employment in nominated occupation*
only mention years of experienced which are relevant.


----------



## zebust

will uploading the documents, is it must to upload each document separately or can we put multiple documents from same episode into single pdf and upload it??

for example: if i want to combine job-offer-letter, promotion-letter, some certificates and pay-slips etc in one pdf file (keeping the file size under 5MB) and upload it?? this way i can save my total documents upload limit.


has anyone done that without any issue from CO??


----------



## cooldude555

zebust said:


> will uploading the documents, is it must to upload each document separately or can we put multiple documents from same episode into single pdf and upload it??
> 
> for example: if i want to combine job-offer-letter, promotion-letter, some certificates and pay-slips etc in one pdf file (keeping the file size under 5MB) and upload it?? this way i can save my total documents upload limit.
> 
> 
> has anyone done that without any issue from CO??


Yes, you can do this. Make sure the file size is below the recommended limit.


----------



## DeepakT

*Uploading bank statements*

I would like to upload bank statements highlighting salaries.My salary account is ICICI bank.Can I download the yearly statement online which is a coloured one and highlight just the row having salary credit ? or Do I need to go to the bank and ask for statement that is attested by them ?


----------



## cooldude555

DeepakT said:


> I would like to upload bank statements highlighting salaries.My salary account is ICICI bank.Can I download the yearly statement online which is a coloured one and highlight just the row having salary credit ? or Do I need to go to the bank and ask for statement that is attested by them ?


You can take the statement online, go to the bank, get them attested and then upload.
You can also request a statement directly from the bank and get them attested if they are not charging you anything for issuing the same.


----------



## zebust

cooldude555 said:


> Yes, you can do this. Make sure the file size is below the recommended limit.


Thanks buddy, 

i can see in your signature you have done medical before CO has been assigned to you. can you please advise me at what point should i get my medical done. i am going to lodge my application and upload my documents soon.


----------



## cooldude555

zebust said:


> Thanks buddy,
> 
> i can see in your signature you have done medical before CO has been assigned to you. can you please advise me at what point should i get my medical done. i am going to lodge my application and upload my documents soon.


Getting your medicals and PCC completed really depends on how soon you want the visa process to be completed.

If you want to fly to Australia immediately, get your medicals and PCC done immediately and front load all the documents. There is a possibility of direct grant.

However, if you want to extend your IED (Initial Date of Entry), wait till the CO requests you for medicals and PCC, post which you would be given 28 days to submit the requested documents.

Thanks.


----------



## abbasraza

cooldude555 said:


> You can take the statement online, go to the bank, get them attested and then upload.
> You can also request a statement directly from the bank and get them attested if they are not charging you anything for issuing the same.


Why bank color copy is not acceptable? Why attestation is required from bank? Incase of bank attestation then we have to notarized as well


----------



## cooldude555

abbasraza said:


> Why bank color copy is not acceptable? Why attestation is required from bank? Incase of bank attestation then we have to notarized as well


Just a colour copy is acceptable. But getting it stamped and signed by the bank would only add more value to the document. You dont have to get this notarised.


----------



## zebust

Dear seniors,

i worried about the couple of the situations i am facing. need your expert advice to do the needful.


Employer A): 
my join date was 17th April 2010(same was mentioned to ACS), but my contract was signed on 24th April 2010 (week later), for some reason. would that be an issue??

Employer B):
my joining date is 4th December 2010 (same was mentioned to ACS). but my contract signing date is 29th November 2010 (5 days earlier, i joined ). again for reason. will this be a big problem or minor. 


i have almost all other evidences for both of above employments. in fact still working with Employer B.


----------



## gurudev

zebust said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> i worried about the couple of the situations i am facing. need your expert advice to do the needful.
> 
> Employer A):
> my join date was 17th April 2010(same was mentioned to ACS), but my contract was signed on 24th April 2010 (week later), for some reason. would that be an issue??
> 
> Employer B):
> my joining date is 4th December 2010 (same was mentioned to ACS). but my contract signing date is 29th November 2010 (5 days earlier, i joined ). again for reason. will this be a big problem or minor.
> 
> i have almost all other evidences for both of above employments. in fact still working with Employer B.


As long as you have work reference letters, experience letter etc. showing the start date and end date of your employment, you should be good. Date of contract signing should not matter.


----------



## zebust

gurudev said:


> As long as you have work reference letters, experience letter etc. showing the start date and end date of your employment, you should be good. Date of contract signing should not matter.


Thank you Gurudev for the clarification. 

yes, i have reference letters with correct start and end date. i was worried about few days difference in job offer date and actual join date. BTW, it does not effect my points in any way.


my reference letter and experience letter is same one. is that OK??


----------



## DeepakT

cooldude555 said:


> You can take the statement online, go to the bank, get them attested and then upload.
> You can also request a statement directly from the bank and get them attested if they are not charging you anything for issuing the same.


Thank you cooldude.


----------



## goodtimes

KeeDa said:


> I know its confusing. The first question asks about employment in the past 10 years, and then the one below it about being employed either 3, 5, or 8+ in a closely related one.
> 
> You should be fine because you've already mentioned that what matters towards points claim and eligibility. Later on you will be submitting Form80 anyways listing down all of your partner's education and employment.
> 
> Edit: If you are still concerned, you can fill up and upload form 1023- notification of incorrect answers.


Hi Keeda, 

Thank you for your invaluable inputs. 

I agree with you that information required for points claimed was submitted.


----------



## goodtimes

KeeDa said:


> I know its confusing. The first question asks about employment in the past 10 years, and then the one below it about being employed either 3, 5, or 8+ in a closely related one.
> 
> You should be fine because you've already mentioned that what matters towards points claim and eligibility. Later on you will be submitting Form80 anyways listing down all of your partner's education and employment.
> 
> Edit: If you are still concerned, you can fill up and upload form 1023- notification of incorrect answers.


Hi Keeda, 

Thank you for your invaluable inputs. 

I agree with you that information required for points claimed was submitted. Also, I have already uploaded Form 80 for myself and spouse with detailed information on employment...comprehensive. 

I am not sure about form 1023 as that's for incorrect information. I wish there was another form for additional information. 

Furthermore, what do you think about adding a detailed CV for me and spouse to ensure that CO doesn't feel as if we have tried to hide any information regarding employment. What are your thoughts about adding a CV? Please let me know. Thank you. 

Regards


----------



## int*MarTiNi

Submitted and paid fees 2 days back. Fingers Crossed Now.
Will I get any notification to submit docs ?


----------



## arun05

int*MarTiNi said:


> Submitted and paid fees 2 days back. Fingers Crossed Now.
> Will I get any notification to submit docs ?


You can get notification for document submission only after CO allocation.

It is better to upload all the documents before the CO allocation.


----------



## jelli-kallu

int*MarTiNi said:


> Submitted and paid fees 2 days back. Fingers Crossed Now.
> Will I get any notification to submit docs ?


Yes, you will get notified to submit docs, after a CO is allocated and if the CO thinks any additional docs are required. Who knows, you might just get lucky w.r.t CO getting allocated sooner than 60days! Quite a few folks in this forum have reported the same and some have even got grants before the 60day period.

All the best!!


----------



## Snova

Hi All,

I need your help if you guys have experienced the same matter. When I am filling my application, a warning popped up which states " Applicant (xxx) has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Please review the Departments website for further information." 

I can not remember if I have other applications. Currently, I am a TR holder which ended in November 2016. It is likely I will finalise my application at the beginning of October due to my overseas travel. 

Please kindly advise me what I should do. Thank you.


----------



## omarsh

Did my medicals today, last thing is form 80 and will be uploaded in the next few days and then i have done my part.

The nerve wrecking experience of waiting starts now i guess.

Best of luck to all


----------



## fakebaniya

Gaut said:


> Hi,
> Feedback below.
> 
> 1) I think if your born after 1987 (please check) you need a Birth certificate, if you don't have one then you must get it done. Secondary certificate is sufficient if your born before 1987 (please check),no written document is required.
> 2) The health check up done in May is sufficient, new one not required. I dont no if theres a way to link your old HAP id with the 189 immi account, please check this up. Else you can wait for CO to be allocated and provide old HAP id.
> 3) ACS assessment, salary slips, experience letter, reliving letter, bank statements, tax details, hike letters etc to be provided.
> 4) Certified marriage copy is sufficient.
> 5) Your right. You need photos too.
> 6) No validity issues on notarized documents. Fresh notarization not required. Yes color scan of notarized copies sufficient.
> 
> All the best!!


Hi Gaut,

Thanks for your inputs..
For 457 visa, only an X-ray was conducted, but for 189, we have heard that we need to get other tests done like HIV etc.
Can you please confirm?

Thanks.


----------



## Sameer1626

int*MarTiNi said:


> Submitted and paid fees 2 days back. Fingers Crossed Now.
> Will I get any notification to submit docs ?


Hi.

All the best for your grant buddy and i hope that everyone who have applied gets the GRANT....!!

Now coming to your question what i can make is that you are asking about the docs which needs to be uploaded, if i am correct, then you will not get any notification to upload the docs. 

You just have to click on your application no after logging into DIBP and then click continue and then under action click on "VIEW APPLICATION"..........after which you can upload your docs to DIBP.


----------



## gemini10

What is the difference between letter/statement-business/employer or work reference?
Under which category experience letters lie?


----------



## haisergeant

Hi everyone, I have some questions:

- My ACS letter is going to be expired this January 10th. I submitted EOI with 60 points in 261313 Software Engineer. With 60 points, I expect to be invited around January or February, do I need to reassess again? It will probably expire at the time I receive invitation.
- If I continue to work with the last company in ACS result for 2 years, do I need to reassess to be able to claim those 2 years of experience? Since 2 years can increase my points to 65 points (5 years 4 months of experience after reduction). So the question is: do I need to reassess again? or I just need some papers to prove that I have worked for this company in the last 2 years and send directly to the CO after receiving invitation?

Thank you everyone, hope you will receive your grant soon.


----------



## JK684

haisergeant said:


> Hi everyone, I have some questions:
> 
> - My ACS letter is going to be expired this January 10th. I submitted EOI with 60 points in 261313 Software Engineer. With 60 points, I expect to be invited around January or February, do I need to reassess again? It will probably expire at the time I receive invitation.
> - If I continue to work with the last company in ACS result for 2 years, do I need to reassess to be able to claim those 2 years of experience? Since 2 years can increase my points to 65 points (5 years 4 months of experience after reduction). So the question is: do I need to reassess again? or I just need some papers to prove that I have worked for this company in the last 2 years and send directly to the CO after receiving invitation?
> 
> Thank you everyone, hope you will receive your grant soon.


I guess you might need to re apply for ACS as it expires. Search for similar cases in this forum. You might find some, I am sure.

Note:- this is just my opinion. I am not an immigration lawyer


----------



## JK684

gemini10 said:


> What is the difference between letter/statement-business/employer or work reference?
> Under which category experience letters lie?


See the attached document type listing.

Courtesy:- This was shared by Mainak in this forum some time back.


----------



## gemini10

Hello seniors
Please answer the following query..
What is the difference between letter/statement-business/employer or work reference?
Under which category experience letters lie?

Regards


----------



## gemini10

Well I have uploaded my experience letters under employer letter/statement..this is a mistake though..wat to do now??


----------



## gaurav.kushan

gemini10 said:


> Well I have uploaded my experience letters under employer letter/statement..this is a mistake though..wat to do now??


Don't worry these minor human errors never cost anything.
CO's understand that this can happen.
In case he/she asks, just tell them that i was a mistake from your side.


----------



## gemini10

Wat if i upload my experience letters again under work reference category?


----------



## Nish2006

Subscribing...


----------



## onlyjoy

Guys can anyone explain what is Form 80 and when it is required. I ll be filing for Visa in few days.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

onlyjoy said:


> Guys can anyone explain what is Form 80 and when it is required. I ll be filing for Visa in few days.


Form 80 is a document required to be submitted for all applicants over the age of 16.It simply provides detailed information for each person and submitted under Personal particulars for character assessment 
It is better to upload it before CO allocation for smooth processing of your application


----------



## onlyjoy

Thanks..



singh_gurinderjit said:


> Form 80 is a document required to be submitted for all applicants over the age of 16.It simply provides detailed information for each person and submitted under Personal particulars for character assessment
> It is better to upload it before CO allocation for smooth processing of your application


----------



## haisergeant

JK684 said:


> I guess you might need to re apply for ACS as it expires. Search for similar cases in this forum. You might find some, I am sure.
> 
> Note:- this is just my opinion. I am not an immigration lawyer


Thank mate, I think I should reassess, take time and money but I should play it safe.


----------



## temiseun

hi seniors,

am having difficulty in obtaining reference letter from my employer. I was given one end of April, which was used for my EA assessment. question is can i use same reference letter since i am still working in same organization or is it mandatory to obtain a new one?


----------



## tabassumtaba

Do I need to submit the assessment letter twice for education and work experience. I have got assessment for both in one letter.


----------



## Snova

Hi All,

Anyone can help me regarding this issue?
I need your help if you guys have experienced the same matter. When I am filling my application, a warning popped up which states " Applicant (xxx) has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Please review the Departments website for further information." 

I can not remember if I have other applications. Currently, I am a TR holder which ended in November 2016. It is likely I will finalise my application at the beginning of October due to my overseas travel. 

Please kindly advise me what I should do. Thank you.


----------



## arun05

temiseun said:


> hi seniors,
> 
> am having difficulty in obtaining reference letter from my employer. I was given one end of April, which was used for my EA assessment. question is can i use same reference letter since i am still working in same organization or is it mandatory to obtain a new one?


Same reference letter server the matter, do not worry.


----------



## arun05

tabassumtaba said:


> Do I need to submit the assessment letter twice for education and work experience. I have got assessment for both in one letter.


You can just upload in evidence of skill assessment... that is enough


----------



## KeeDa

temiseun said:


> hi seniors,
> 
> am having difficulty in obtaining reference letter from my employer. I was given one end of April, which was used for my EA assessment. question is can i use same reference letter since i am still working in same organization or is it mandatory to obtain a new one?


Did employment between the assessment (April) and invitation date cause any increase in points? If so, then a new reference letter or managers statutory declaration for this additional period will be required to support the claim of these additional points. Additionally, other documents to prove full time paid employment (like payslips and bank statements).


----------



## fakebaniya

Hi Experts...

I have some queries related to uploading of documents -
1. Are we supposed to put all related documents in one PDF and then upload? For example - all qualification related documents in one PDF?
2. Shall we upload just the degree certificate, mark sheets or 10th, 12th as well?
3. For work experience, I already have Employment Proof & Salary certificate (on company letterhead) and Statutory declaration in one PDF. I shall upload these as main documents for work experience. What about pay slips, Form-16 etc.? Shall I put everything in one PDF and upload under supporting documents?
4. Character related documents would be PCC, right? Is there anything else required to be submitted under this category? Form 80?
5. For photographs, site says 'passport sized / digital photographs labelled with the applicant's name'. What does this labelling mean? Does it mean the name of the file should be applicant's name?
6. I am not claiming any partner points. Even then, shall I upload his Work Experience and Qualification related documents as supporting documents?
7. We should just upload required documents and wait for next steps, right? We are not supposed to send some communication or submit the visa application.

Thanks.


----------



## SURYA123

fakebaniya said:


> Hi Experts...
> 
> I have some queries related to uploading of documents -
> 1. Are we supposed to put all related documents in one PDF and then upload? For example - all qualification related documents in one PDF?
> 2. Shall we upload just the degree certificate, mark sheets or 10th, 12th as well?
> 3. For work experience, I already have Employment Proof & Salary certificate (on company letterhead) and Statutory declaration in one PDF. I shall upload these as main documents for work experience. What about pay slips, Form-16 etc.? Shall I put everything in one PDF and upload under supporting documents?
> 4. Character related documents would be PCC, right? Is there anything else required to be submitted under this category? Form 80?
> 5. For photographs, site says 'passport sized / digital photographs labelled with the applicant's name'. What does this labelling mean? Does it mean the name of the file should be applicant's name?
> 6. I am not claiming any partner points. Even then, shall I upload his Work Experience and Qualification related documents as supporting documents?
> 7. We should just upload required documents and wait for next steps, right? We are not supposed to send some communication or submit the visa application.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,
1. Not necessary, its upto you. It is a good idea to group them in 2/3 different pdfs
Point to note : Each applicant can upload 60 files with each not exceeding 5MB
2. You must upload your degree/diploma certificates. 10th/12th are not required, but if you wish, you can upload as color scan copies.
3. Check below:
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of Work Reference Statutory Declaration of Roles & Responsibilities 
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of Work Reference - Offer & relieving letter & Appraisal & increament letters, note for current company no need of relieving letter.
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of Other (specify) - Provident Fund Statement
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of Tax Document - Form-16s Part One / two / three
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of Tax Document - ITR Part One / two / three
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of Payslip - Payslips one per two quarters and last 6 months continuous

4. Character Documents - PCC. For Form 80 - Wait until your CO asks for it.
5. Photograph:
I uploaded it, its up to you to do it or not.
Go to any of the standard photo studio in your location and tell them you want a passport size photograph for Australian VISA purpose, they will get it done. I guess some 70% face should be there.
But these photo studio guys charge hefty price for it. 
Take a scan of the photo and label it. Ok how do I label it? While taking the scan take a small print out of your name and keep it below the photo and scan it. 
6. Not required as you are not claiming points for that.
7. Once you are done with all document upload, you need to wait until you get any email from CO or Direct Grant notification, current processing time period is 3 months.

Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa

fakebaniya said:


> Hi Experts...
> 
> I have some queries related to uploading of documents -
> 1. Are we supposed to put all related documents in one PDF and then upload? For example - all qualification related documents in one PDF?
> 2. Shall we upload just the degree certificate, mark sheets or 10th, 12th as well?
> 3. For work experience, I already have Employment Proof & Salary certificate (on company letterhead) and Statutory declaration in one PDF. I shall upload these as main documents for work experience. What about pay slips, Form-16 etc.? Shall I put everything in one PDF and upload under supporting documents?
> 4. Character related documents would be PCC, right? Is there anything else required to be submitted under this category? Form 80?
> 5. For photographs, site says 'passport sized / digital photographs labelled with the applicant's name'. What does this labelling mean? Does it mean the name of the file should be applicant's name?
> 6. I am not claiming any partner points. Even then, shall I upload his Work Experience and Qualification related documents as supporting documents?
> 7. We should just upload required documents and wait for next steps, right? We are not supposed to send some communication or submit the visa application.
> 
> Thanks.


1. No, because under qualification, there is a separate sub-category for transcripts and separate one for certificates. Therefore, I had to make my pdf files as:

├── education_01_KeeDa_Mr_Master_in_Computer_Science_Certificates.pdf
├── education_01_KeeDa_Mr_Master_in_Computer_Science_Transcripts.pdf
├── education_02_KeeDa_Mr_Bachelor_of_Computer_Science_Certificates.pdf
├── education_02_KeeDa_Mr_Bachelor_of_Computer_Science_Transcripts.pdf
├── education_03_KeeDa_Mr_HSC_Certificate.pdf
├── education_03_KeeDa_Mr_HSC_Transcripts.pdf
├── education_04_KeeDa_Mr_SSC_Certificate.pdf
└── education_04_KeeDa_Mr_SSC_Transcripts.pdf

2. Upload all that you have. Better that way.

3. Yes, right. The reference/ statutory declaration with maybe the employment contract, promotions, experience letters, etc. in one pdf (per employer) and the rest finance/ payment related documents like payslips, bank statements, tax statements, etc. into another pdf. Mine are as follows:

├── employment_1_01_KeeDa_Mr_Work_Reference_Statutory_Declaration.pdf
├── employment_1_02_KeeDa_Mr_Employment_Documents.pdf
└── employment_1_03_KeeDa_Mr_Financial_Documents.pdf

4. PCC under "Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National". Form80 under "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment"

5. Name the file accordingly. For instance, mine is:
└── photo_KeeDa_Mr.png

6. I too am not claiming partner points. Uploaded just education related documents. Nothing for the employment.

7. Nothing else required. Just wait.

PS: There shouldn't be any spaces in the filenames.


----------



## zebust

KeeDa said:


> 2. Upload all that you have. Better that way.
> 
> 3. Yes, right. The reference/ statutory declaration with maybe the employment contract, promotions, experience letters, etc. in one pdf (per employer) and the rest finance/ payment related documents like payslips, bank statements, tax statements, etc. into another pdf. Mine are as follows:
> 
> ├── employment_1_01_KeeDa_Mr_Work_Reference_Statutory_Declaration.pdf
> ├── employment_1_02_KeeDa_Mr_Employment_Documents.pdf
> └── employment_1_03_KeeDa_Mr_Financial_Documents.pdf




Dear KeeDa

1- should we use official email correspondence as evidence of employment. I was once promoted through an email by my manager, no official letter was handed over to me by HR. similarly, I resigned over an email. 

2- the same employer mentioned above, did not use to send us salary slip neither through email or through another channel. I cannot provide bank statements as well, because, 
a) my account in that bank has been closed, due to no-activity.
b) even if i reopen my account, the bank said, they can provide statement only for past 12 months. (my employment was in 2010).



i have plenty of other evidences from that employer, like certificate, security clearance, official emails (from start till end) etc. 

But unfortunately, no salary slips & bank statement.


----------



## omarsh

I have done my medicals yesterday and it got finished and uploaded today, quite fast!!!


----------



## KeeDa

zebust said:


> Dear KeeDa
> 
> 1- should we use official email correspondence as evidence of employment. I was once promoted through an email by my manager, no official letter was handed over to me by HR. similarly, I resigned over an email.
> 
> 2- the same employer mentioned above, did not use to send us salary slip neither through email or through another channel. I cannot provide bank statements as well, because,
> a) my account in that bank has been closed, due to no-activity.
> b) even if i reopen my account, the bank said, they can provide statement only for past 12 months. (my employment was in 2010).
> 
> i have plenty of other evidences from that employer, like certificate, security clearance, official emails (from start till end) etc.
> 
> But unfortunately, no salary slips & bank statement.


Is that employment period counting towards points claimed? If so, then for sure the CO will come back asking for payslips and bank statements or tax documents. Can't you get a yearly salary certificate stamped from that employer? Maybe in the same certificate mention that the payments were made to your certain x account held with bank y. Then get an official stamped letter from bank y stating that they cannot provide a statement that old. The other documents that you have sure will help, but from what I know, they need a solid evidence of that being a paid employment and mostly it is payslips, bank statements, and tax statements that help prove it.

If not counting towards points, then just the reference letter (that you had provided for assessment), joining letter, and experience/ relieving letter should suffice.


----------



## fakebaniya

KeeDa said:


> 1. No, because under qualification, there is a separate sub-category for transcripts and separate one for certificates. Therefore, I had to make my pdf files as:
> 
> ├── education_01_KeeDa_Mr_Master_in_Computer_Science_Certificates.pdf
> ├── education_01_KeeDa_Mr_Master_in_Computer_Science_Transcripts.pdf
> ├── education_02_KeeDa_Mr_Bachelor_of_Computer_Science_Certificates.pdf
> ├── education_02_KeeDa_Mr_Bachelor_of_Computer_Science_Transcripts.pdf
> ├── education_03_KeeDa_Mr_HSC_Certificate.pdf
> ├── education_03_KeeDa_Mr_HSC_Transcripts.pdf
> ├── education_04_KeeDa_Mr_SSC_Certificate.pdf
> └── education_04_KeeDa_Mr_SSC_Transcripts.pdf
> 
> 2. Upload all that you have. Better that way.
> 
> 3. Yes, right. The reference/ statutory declaration with maybe the employment contract, promotions, experience letters, etc. in one pdf (per employer) and the rest finance/ payment related documents like payslips, bank statements, tax statements, etc. into another pdf. Mine are as follows:
> 
> ├── employment_1_01_KeeDa_Mr_Work_Reference_Statutory_Declaration.pdf
> ├── employment_1_02_KeeDa_Mr_Employment_Documents.pdf
> └── employment_1_03_KeeDa_Mr_Financial_Documents.pdf
> 
> 4. PCC under "Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National". Form80 under "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment"
> 
> 5. Name the file accordingly. For instance, mine is:
> └── photo_KeeDa_Mr.png
> 
> 6. I too am not claiming partner points. Uploaded just education related documents. Nothing for the employment.
> 
> 7. Nothing else required. Just wait.
> 
> PS: There shouldn't be any spaces in the filenames.


Many many thanks KeeDa..
You are just AWESOME!!!


----------



## fakebaniya

SURYA123 said:


> Hi,
> 1. Not necessary, its upto you. It is a good idea to group them in 2/3 different pdfs
> Point to note : Each applicant can upload 60 files with each not exceeding 5MB
> 2. You must upload your degree/diploma certificates. 10th/12th are not required, but if you wish, you can upload as color scan copies.
> 3. Check below:
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of Work Reference Statutory Declaration of Roles & Responsibilities
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of Work Reference - Offer & relieving letter & Appraisal & increament letters, note for current company no need of relieving letter.
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of Other (specify) - Provident Fund Statement
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of Tax Document - Form-16s Part One / two / three
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of Tax Document - ITR Part One / two / three
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of Payslip - Payslips one per two quarters and last 6 months continuous
> 
> 4. Character Documents - PCC. For Form 80 - Wait until your CO asks for it.
> 5. Photograph:
> I uploaded it, its up to you to do it or not.
> Go to any of the standard photo studio in your location and tell them you want a passport size photograph for Australian VISA purpose, they will get it done. I guess some 70% face should be there.
> But these photo studio guys charge hefty price for it.
> Take a scan of the photo and label it. Ok how do I label it? While taking the scan take a small print out of your name and keep it below the photo and scan it.
> 6. Not required as you are not claiming points for that.
> 7. Once you are done with all document upload, you need to wait until you get any email from CO or Direct Grant notification, current processing time period is 3 months.
> 
> Thanks.


Many thanks Surya123!!!


----------



## gemini10

Hello seniors
1)What is the evidence of skilled assessment? Is that a pdf document sent by Acs? We have to upload that acs pdf document in this category?
2)I mistakenly uploaded experience letters in employer statement category so should i upload it again under work reference category?
Thanks


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

The date on the experience/reference letter for my current job is 31 March 2015. But my current job is not relevant for the occupation I have chosen. So then, does it matter if I submit the latest payslips after March 2015 or stick to payslips before March because the letter is dated March?


----------



## KeeDa

1) Yes, the ACS result pdf. Upload it under "Skills Assessment, Evidence of"
2) IMO, Should be fine as it sill is under "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" or "Employment - Current, Evidence of". Just the sub-category is different.


----------



## gemini10

Keeda is it ok to upload experience letters under the category of letter/statement-business/employer or work?or should i upload it again under work reference?


----------



## zebust

KeeDa said:


> Is that employment period counting towards points claimed? If so, then for sure the CO will come back asking for payslips and bank statements or tax documents. Can't you get a yearly salary certificate stamped from that employer? Maybe in the same certificate mention that the payments were made to your certain x account held with bank y. Then get an official stamped letter from bank y stating that they cannot provide a statement that old. The other documents that you have sure will help, but from what I know, they need a solid evidence of that being a paid employment and mostly it is payslips, bank statements, and tax statements that help prove it.
> 
> If not counting towards points, then just the reference letter (that you had provided for assessment), joining letter, and experience/ relieving letter should suffice.



it was 7 month employment episode, termed skilled by ACS. However if this is removed, my points will remain unchanged. only my skilled experience will come down to 5 years 1. fetching me same 10 points. 


-My ACS was done in July and i am continuing with the same job. Can i get a new reference letter from my employer till 7th Sept (date of invite), and also mention same date in visa application, it will add 2 more months and i will be on safe side. 


need your crucial advise regarding above


----------



## KeeDa

gemini10 said:


> Keeda is it ok to upload experience letters under the category of letter/statement-business/employer or work?or should i upload it again under work reference?


Should be okay because the main evidence type still is the same- i.e. what you've provided counts under evidence for skilled employment. It is just a minor mistake about having uploaded under a different sub-category. Should still be fine.


----------



## KeeDa

zebust said:


> it was 7 month employment episode, termed skilled by ACS. However if this is removed, my points will remain unchanged. only my skilled experience will come down to 5 years 1. fetching me same 10 points.
> 
> -My ACS was done in July and i am continuing with the same job. Can i get a new reference letter from my employer till 7th Sept (date of invite), and also mention same date in visa application, it will add 2 more months and i will be on safe side.
> 
> need your crucial advise regarding above


I meant if you have claimed this as "relevant" in your EOI and visa application. Does not matter if removing it now keeps the points same. The thing is that you've declared it as your skilled and related employment contributing towards points, so you will most probably be asked to prove what you declared earlier. You would be very lucky if the CO does not ask for evidence for it. But, don't count on that and better start working towards arranging documentation that will satisfy the requirements.

No, I don't think that trying to offset those 7 months from that era with something from now (current) will help. Like I said earlier- you declared and signed for a certain period so you will be asked to prove that declaration and not something new in lieu of that. It is just my opinion though. But don't get too tensed about what I am saying. You did work. Just don't probably have enough documentation to prove it at this point. So, try and get in touch with that employer and arrange some and any documents that you think will help. Get salary or tax deducted information from their records and ask them to put it on a paper and sign for it. Since it was quite a while ago, I am sure the CO will understand the reason behind not having bank statements. But, a salary certificate or tax slip (Form16 or ITR as we have here in India) should suffice.


----------



## zebust

KeeDa said:


> I meant if you have claimed this as "relevant" in your EOI and visa application. Does not matter if removing it now keeps the points same. The thing is that you've declared it as your skilled and related employment contributing towards points, so you will most probably be asked to prove what you declared earlier. You would be very lucky if the CO does not ask for evidence for it. But, don't count on that and better start working towards arranging documentation that will satisfy the requirements.
> 
> No, I don't think that trying to offset those 7 months from that era with something from now (current) will help. Like I said earlier- you declared and signed for a certain period so you will be asked to prove that declaration and not something new in lieu of that. It is just my opinion though. But don't get too tensed about what I am saying. You did work. Just don't probably have enough documentation to prove it at this point. So, try and get in touch with that employer and arrange some and any documents that you think will help. Get salary or tax deducted information from their records and ask them to put it on a paper and sign for it. Since it was quite a while ago, I am sure the CO will understand the reason behind not having bank statements. But, a salary certificate or tax slip (Form16 or ITR as we have here in India) should suffice.



I just visited the bank and made special request to operation manager for trying to find a solution for me. He said, he will send a request to concerned department and told me to check back after a week.

lets see what happens... Thanks again for your detailed reply.


----------



## temiseun

Hi Seniors,

I accepted my invite and was filling the online form on the immi account. I got confused as to how to answer the question below for my children

Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?

should i answer yes or no?

if yes, should i just say, yes, my spouse who is their parent has rights over them?

please assist.. thanks


----------



## arun05

temiseun said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I accepted my invite and was filling the online form on the immi account. I got confused as to how to answer the question below for my children
> 
> Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?
> 
> should i answer yes or no?
> 
> if yes, should i just say, yes, my spouse who is their parent has rights over them?
> 
> please assist.. thanks


Answer of this should be "No" if there is no other legal guardian than you of your kid.


----------



## temiseun

arun05 said:


> answer of this should be "no" if there is no other legal guardian than you of your kid.


thanks


----------



## Gaut

arun05 said:


> Answer of this should be "No" if there is no other legal guardian than you of your kid.


Well both husband and wife have equal right over the child. As i understood the question asks if only the primary applicant has legal right over the child, so i said no and mentioned the secondary applicant under the note field.


----------



## Gaut

temiseun said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I accepted my invite and was filling the online form on the immi account. I got confused as to how to answer the question below for my children
> 
> Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?
> 
> should i answer yes or no?
> 
> if yes, should i just say, yes, my spouse who is their parent has rights over them?
> 
> please assist.. thanks


I answered as yes and mentioned my spouse name as guardian apart from me.
Cause as i understood question asked only if primary applicant was the legal guardian.


----------



## jyothi318

How do I update my new passport details after receiving the visa grant? 

My current passport is going to expire in June 2016 and I am expecting grant in couple of days. I want to renew my passport after receiving the grant. So please let me know how do I inform DIBP about my new passport details.


----------



## gemini10

Hello seniors.. please answer the following query..
On the Permanent Residence (189). We intend to come with my family (One spouse and two children) in order to settle in Australia. In the process of settlement, I am taking up funds with me (for at most two/three months for survival) while being jobless and looking for the new job.
This is said that new immigrants are not eligible for most of the payments/allowances until two years wait period. However, it is also just mentioned that Family Tax Benefit and Rent Allowance is offered to eligible newly arrived family.*

Can any one suggest me or discuss on the possible benefits while one parent being jobless and one parent caring for the child at home.

Please also include the range of amount, a family can receive for each child. And if the payment is possible, then in how much time the center link will like release the payments to the desired/eligible family.

And if I come alone and call my family to come after 3 months then in that case do i get family,rent and children allowances without family? Or I only eligible for these allowances with my family present in Australia?

Please answer with useful and informative discussion

Regards


----------



## drmudit

I have been contacted by case officer today (thats fast). He asked for my academic transcript for my post graduate degree from India (MD). I have already submitted the degree I received but how to obtain transcript now. Any idea. I am in Australia right now?


----------



## haisergeant

drmudit said:


> I have been contacted by case officer today (thats fast). He asked for my academic transcript for my post graduate degree from India (MD). I have already submitted the degree I received but how to obtain transcript now. Any idea. I am in Australia right now?


I think you have 2 options:
- have someone in India to request the transcript for you from your university.
- if your university can create transcript online under PDF format, you can use this service and send the case officer.


----------



## kamikaze87

Guys,

My mom will retire in the next year.

My little sis will graduate next year.

What is the best way to bring them with me ?

Thanks.


----------



## SreeIndia

drmudit said:


> I have been contacted by case officer today (thats fast). He asked for my academic transcript for my post graduate degree from India (MD). I have already submitted the degree I received but how to obtain transcript now. Any idea. I am in Australia right now?


Do you have marklists for each semester for its subjects and a consolidated marklist with all the subjects? In my case, we submitted those instead of a university issued transcript and that seemed sufficient.
Thanks!


----------



## ozwelcomesindian

jyothi318 said:


> How do I update my new passport details after receiving the visa grant?
> 
> My current passport is going to expire in June 2016 and I am expecting grant in couple of days. I want to renew my passport after receiving the grant. So please let me know how do I inform DIBP about my new passport details.


Dear Jyothi,

Sorry can't help with your query! But I just saw your signature and it seems you've lodged in Feb. So its been a considerable delay. Just wanted to check in if you're self employed by any chance? I've heard they sometimes scrutinize such applications in detail.

Anyways, hopefully you get your grant ASAP!


----------



## arun05

jyothi318 said:


> How do I update my new passport details after receiving the visa grant?
> 
> My current passport is going to expire in June 2016 and I am expecting grant in couple of days. I want to renew my passport after receiving the grant. So please let me know how do I inform DIBP about my new passport details.


Please fill form* 929 Change of address and/or passport details* and submit in IMMI account once you get your new passport


----------



## raja singa

Snova said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone can help me regarding this issue?
> I need your help if you guys have experienced the same matter. When I am filling my application, a warning popped up which states " Applicant (xxx) has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Please review the Departments website for further information."
> 
> I can not remember if I have other applications. Currently, I am a TR holder which ended in November 2016. It is likely I will finalise my application at the beginning of October due to my overseas travel.
> 
> Please kindly advise me what I should do. Thank you.


This popped up could have something to do with your HAP ID.since your 485 visa still valid for more than one year. the system assumed you have other current application .hope this help


----------



## drmudit

SreeIndia said:


> Do you have marklists for each semester for its subjects and a consolidated marklist with all the subjects? In my case, we submitted those instead of a university issued transcript and that seemed sufficient.
> Thanks!


Unfortunately mark sheets are not issued during MD course. I have primary source of verification document, done by australian medical council during my assessment, not sure if that can be of any help. 

In case, there is delay in obtaining transcript, can i ask case officer for some more time to arrange this.


----------



## KeeDa

jyothi318 said:


> How do I update my new passport details after receiving the visa grant?
> 
> My current passport is going to expire in June 2016 and I am expecting grant in couple of days. I want to renew my passport after receiving the grant. So please let me know how do I inform DIBP about my new passport details.


I suggest you update the passport details at the earliest and before the grant so that the grant letter has the new passport number instead of the old one.

In your immiAccount, on the right, there is a link "Update passport details". Use that to submit the new passport details and upload the new passport under "Travel Document - Passport" category. Additionally fill and sign form 929, suffix the new passport scans to it, and upload it under "Form 929 - Change of address and/or passport details"


----------



## ycchu14

drmudit said:


> Unfortunately mark sheets are not issued during MD course. I have primary source of verification document, done by australian medical council during my assessment, not sure if that can be of any help.
> 
> In case, there is delay in obtaining transcript, can i ask case officer for some more time to arrange this.


Sorry for asking. But do mind letting us know what is your submitted occupation? Still waiting for CO to be allocated as general accountant. THANKS


----------



## ycchu14

drmudit said:


> I have been contacted by case officer today (thats fast). He asked for my academic transcript for my post graduate degree from India (MD). I have already submitted the degree I received but how to obtain transcript now. Any idea. I am in Australia right now?


Mind sharing ur occupation?


----------



## KeeDa

drmudit said:


> Unfortunately mark sheets are not issued during MD course. I have primary source of verification document, done by australian medical council during my assessment, not sure if that can be of any help.
> 
> In case, there is delay in obtaining transcript, can i ask case officer for some more time to arrange this.


Extension to the given 28 days timeline is possible if you provide sufficient evidence about you having applied for the requested documents- like scanned copy of the transcripts application receipt.


----------



## drmudit

KeeDa said:


> Extension to the given 28 days timeline is possible if you provide sufficient evidence about you having applied for the requested documents- like scanned copy of the transcripts application receipt.


Thanks for reply. Will try that, if i ll fail to get it on time. As you know, problem with Indian universities is that nothing happens over e-mails. You have to personally see them and visit them several times to get anything done.


----------



## sachin_noida

Hi Seniors,

Please answer my query...

My spouse is main applicant. 

She has granted 8 year exp by ACS from last 12 years. All 12y exp in one company only. She has been invited and we have to file the VISA.

Now in these 8 years she was on leave for 5 months for child care and salary didn't come. The account statement we took for last 7 years have 4 months without salary. Is this a problem? Her employment is though continuous.

Please advise.

Sachin

261311|60 PTS|ACS 16 Apr|EOI May 1|Invite Sep 7


----------



## Kelschiao

Hi guys, 

I was contacted by a CO today, he emailed the entire list of required documents (16pages) which I have uploaded already....except for Form 80 and we are schedule to do our medicals tomorrow. 

Just wondering if they actually look through the our attachments in our immi account before sending the list of required documents. 

Also, there was a question about specifying a residential address. We don't know anyone in Australia, so I wonder how to answer that request....

Thanks in advance for a reply!


---------------------------------------------------------------
EOI Submitted: 25 May 2015
Invited: 9 July 2015
189 Lodged: 30 July 2015
CO Contact: 14 September 2015
Grant: --


----------



## arun32

Hi drmudit,

Could you please shate your timelines


----------



## omarsh

Kelschiao said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was contacted by a CO today, he emailed the entire list of required documents (16pages) which I have uploaded already....except for Form 80 and we are schedule to do our medicals tomorrow.
> 
> Just wondering if they actually look through the our attachments in our immi account before sending the list of required documents.
> 
> Also, there was a question about specifying a residential address. We don't know anyone in Australia, so I wonder how to answer that request....
> 
> Thanks in advance for a reply!
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> EOI Submitted: 25 May 2015
> Invited: 9 July 2015
> 189 Lodged: 30 July 2015
> CO Contact: 14 September 2015
> Grant: --


Do you mean proof of current residential address?


----------



## Kelschiao

Hi my timeline is in my signature 

-----------------------------------------------------------

EOI Submitted: 25 May 2015
Invited: 9 July 2015
189 Lodged: 30 July 2015
CO Contact: 14 September 2015
Grant: --




arun32 said:


> Hi drmudit,
> 
> Could you please shate your timelines


----------



## Kelschiao

i just double checked again, it says 'Please state the purpose of your journey and your intended residential address in Australia'' and then small letters You must nominate a city and a state or territory. 

Sorry, I didn't see the small text the first time  So I assume it is ok to nominate a place. phew...

-----------------------------------------------------------

EOI Submitted: 25 May 2015
Invited: 9 July 2015
189 Lodged: 30 July 2015
CO Contact: 14 September 2015
Grant: --




omarsh said:


> Do you mean proof of current residential address?


----------



## tusharbapu87

I lodged my file on 12 may still waiting for grant. Any suggestion for me. My agent does not want to call to dibp. What I do next


----------



## aarvi08

Contacted by CO GSM Adelaide. Asked for Form 1221, Resume and Marksheets/Certificates of Post graduation of my wife although we didn't claim any points for her. Anyways, I have uploaded the same. Waiting for the final mail now.

IELTS: 29/01/2015 IELTS Score: 7 7 8 8 EOI Points:65 EOI Submission Date:18/04/2015 Invited: 03/08/2015 PCC: 29/07/2915 Medicals: 08/08/2015


----------



## seledi

I got the 189 visa invitation on sep 7th.
At what time we need to pay the visa fees?


----------



## jelli-kallu

seledi said:


> I got the 189 visa invitation on sep 7th.
> At what time we need to pay the visa fees?


At the time of submitting for your 189 application on the IMMI page. The application cannot be submitted without you making the payment.


----------



## omarsh

aarvi08 said:


> Contacted by CO GSM Adelaide. Asked for Form 1221, Resume and Marksheets/Certificates of Post graduation of my wife although we didn't claim any points for her. Anyways, I have uploaded the same. Waiting for the final mail now.
> 
> IELTS: 29/01/2015 IELTS Score: 7 7 8 8 EOI Points:65 EOI Submission Date:18/04/2015 Invited: 03/08/2015 PCC: 29/07/2915 Medicals: 08/08/2015


When did you lodge your visa? couldn't tell from your timeline


----------



## aarvi08

omarsh said:


> When did you lodge your visa? couldn't tell from your timeline


3rd August 2015

<TTStyledTextFrame: 0x17e97010>


----------



## omarsh

aarvi08 said:


> 3rd August 2015
> 
> <TTStyledTextFrame: 0x17e97010>


So you got your CO assigned in 42 days?

Anyways best of luck!!!


----------



## arun_kookie

*Anytime you feel like*

Anytime you feel like. Sooner you pay, ahead you will be in the queue.



seledi said:


> I got the 189 visa invitation on sep 7th.
> At what time we need to pay the visa fees?


----------



## omarsh

Hi Guys,

I'm having some final thoughts before finalizing Form 80.

I have this case: My given and family names are exactly the same in all identification documents, all evidences (work, bank statements, pay slips etc) and qualifications (masters degree) except for my bachelors degree/bachelors transcript which has a different spelling of my Family name only.

I'm looking at Q5 in Form80 "Have you been known by any other name(s)Include:
-other spellings of names?

Should i mention the different family name spelling in here?


Any recommendations?


----------



## jelli-kallu

omarsh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm having some final thoughts before finalizing Form 80.
> 
> I have this case: My given and family names are exactly the same in all identification documents, all evidences (work, bank statements, pay slips etc) and qualifications (masters degree) except for my bachelors degree/bachelors transcript which has a different spelling of my Family name only.
> 
> I'm looking at Q5 in Form80 "Have you been known by any other name(s)Include:
> -other spellings of names?
> 
> Should i mention the different family name spelling in here?
> 
> 
> Any recommendations?


I said YES to the checkbox and provided all different combinations of my given and family name. For ex: My passport has my fully expanded name. My marks sheets have my given name and initials. At work, I have the same given name but the family name is mentioned differently. To elaborate further - 

Passport: Given name: Sakkath, Surname: Bisi Maga
Marks Sheet: Given Name: Sakkath, Surname: B M
Work: Given Name: Sakkath, Surname: B Maga

So I mentioned all of these.


----------



## cooldude555

tusharbapu87 said:


> I lodged my file on 12 may still waiting for grant. Any suggestion for me. My agent does not want to call to dibp. What I do next


Do you know your TRN? If yes, I would suggest you to call DIBP immediately. If all your documents are in place and no external verification is initiated for your file, you would get your grant right after you call them. 

Though you have appointed an agent, you can still go ahead and call them.


----------



## KeeDa

seledi said:


> I got the 189 visa invitation on sep 7th.
> At what time we need to pay the visa fees?


On or before 06-Nov.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hello Friends,

I am in process of filling my Visa 17 page forms - Please help in below- 
1. Can Aadhaar be treated as National Identification.
2. We have to enter details of work done in all our past employment. Can I write same work detail in all .
3.Non-Migrating dependents - If I say NO, but in future want to call my parents too then what will be the problem
*4.Has the applicant employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging application......* Please help me to understand this point...

All the above 4 points are from Visa lodge from only.. Please guide


----------



## KeeDa

aarvi08 said:


> Contacted by CO GSM Adelaide. Asked for Form 1221, Resume and Marksheets/Certificates of Post graduation of my wife although we didn't claim any points for her. Anyways, I have uploaded the same. Waiting for the final mail now.
> 
> IELTS: 29/01/2015 IELTS Score: 7 7 8 8 EOI Points:65 EOI Submission Date:18/04/2015 Invited: 03/08/2015 PCC: 29/07/2915 Medicals: 08/08/2015


Do click the "Request Complete" button as well to get the CO's attention back to your case.


----------



## Gaut

jelli-kallu said:


> I said YES to the checkbox and provided all different combinations of my given and family name. For ex: My passport has my fully expanded name. My marks sheets have my given name and initials. At work, I have the same given name but the family name is mentioned differently. To elaborate further -
> 
> Passport: Given name: Sakkath, Surname: Bisi Maga
> Marks Sheet: Given Name: Sakkath, Surname: B M
> Work: Given Name: Sakkath, Surname: B Maga
> 
> So I mentioned all of these.


Nice names mentioned Jelli. Literal meaning of these words are funny.


----------



## kamikaze87

kamikaze87 said:


> Guys,
> 
> My mom will retire in the next year.
> 
> My little sis will graduate next year.
> 
> What is the best way to bring them with me ?
> 
> Thanks.


Anyone please help ?


----------



## jyothi318

My husband's passport has my name added in the spouse column with his surname. However my first name and middle name are added in wrong order.

I am planning to renew my passport but to keep the process simple i want to retain my maiden name as surname.

To correct the order of my name in my husband's passport can anyone please let me know the process to change spouse's name in Indian PSK. Also will the passport number change for him with this modification? And as I am retaining my maiden name as surname in my passport will that be a good idea to keep my name with maiden name in the spouse coumn of his passport? Please suggest.


Thanks.


----------



## omarsh

jelli-kallu said:


> I said YES to the checkbox and provided all different combinations of my given and family name. For ex: My passport has my fully expanded name. My marks sheets have my given name and initials. At work, I have the same given name but the family name is mentioned differently. To elaborate further -
> 
> Passport: Given name: Sakkath, Surname: Bisi Maga
> Marks Sheet: Given Name: Sakkath, Surname: B M
> Work: Given Name: Sakkath, Surname: B Maga
> 
> So I mentioned all of these.


Thanks Jelli!

In Form 80 what did you put in "Type of name" field?

Thanks


----------



## dawn1981

Dear Seniors,

Without IELST and University letter secondary applicant visa can be lodge?
please let me know if there is option.


----------



## KeeDa

dawn1981 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Without IELST and University letter secondary applicant visa can be lodge?
> please let me know if there is option.


If you are *not* claiming partner points, and the IELTS/ uni letter is merely for proving functional English, then yes, visa can be lodged now and the *functional English* requirement can be fulfilled later during visa processing.


----------



## dawn1981

Thanks a lot and much appreciate your prompt reply


----------



## Here_to_fly

I had lodged visa application on 17th June. As per DIBP, 75% of the Visa applications are supposed to be finalised within 90 days. As per these timelines, i believe i shall be completing 90 days on 16th Sep (If these are not 90 business days  )

During last call that i made to CO on 14th Aug, i was told that the application is going though external checks. 

What is the probability of getting grant by 16th Sep (90th Day after applying visa)

Thanks in advance friends!!


----------



## jelli-kallu

omarsh said:


> Thanks Jelli!
> 
> In Form 80 what did you put in "Type of name" field?
> 
> Thanks


"variants of my given name and family name" - Don't know if it's right or not. I just went with what I could think of. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hello Friends,

Can I mentioned Aadhaar as National Identification document...issued by government.... 

Please suggest


----------



## KeeDa

Yes, Aadhaar is National ID.


----------



## omarsh

jelli-kallu said:


> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jelli!
> 
> In Form 80 what did you put in "Type of name" field?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> "variants of my given name and family name" - Don't know if it's right or not. I just went with what I could think of.
Click to expand...

Thanks, and best of luck


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Thanks


KeeDa said:


> Yes, Aadhaar is National ID.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hi Friends,
While filling the visa form, there was a question - 

*Has the applicant employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging application.....* 
YES or NO - What to choose

I am bit confused - please help to understand this question... I am working in India and in same company since I started process of PR..... What here overseas means ? is it outside Australia.. or Outside my resident country...
Please suggest


----------



## KeeDa

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> While filling the visa form, there was a question -
> 
> *Has the applicant employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging application.....*
> YES or NO - What to choose
> 
> I am bit confused - please help to understand this question... I am working in India and in same company since I started process of PR..... What here overseas means ? is it outside Australia.. or Outside my resident country...
> Please suggest


overseas means any country other than Australia. This question basically is asking about the employment which gave you overseas work experience points. Then an immediate next question below it asks about the amount of such employment with options as 0/ 3/ 5/ 8+


----------



## gemini10

Hello seniors
Please answer the following query..
On the Permanent Residence (189). We intend to come with my family (One spouse and two children) in order to settle in Australia. In the process of settlement, I am taking up funds with me (for at most two/three months for survival) while being jobless and looking for the new job.
This is said that new immigrants are not eligible for most of the payments/allowances until two years wait period. However, it is also just mentioned that Family Tax Benefit and Rent Allowance is offered to eligible newly arrived family.*

Can any one suggest me or discuss on the possible benefits while one parent being jobless and one parent caring for the child at home.

Please also include the range of amount, a family can receive for each child. And if the payment is possible, then in how much time the center link will like release the payments to the desired/eligible family.

And if I come alone and call my family to come after 3 months then in that case do i get family,rent and children allowances without family? Or I only eligible for these allowances with my family present in Australia?

Please answer with useful and informative discussion

Regards


----------



## saurabhgoel123

KeeDa said:


> overseas means any country other than Australia. This question basically is asking about the employment which gave you overseas work experience points. Then an immediate next question below it asks about the amount of such employment with options as 0/ 3/ 5/ 8+


So, in this case..
I have to choose - YES 
Experience - ACS relevant 6 Years ...OR Total 9+ years ??


----------



## KeeDa

saurabhgoel123 said:


> So, in this case..
> I have to choose - YES
> Experience - ACS relevant 6 Years ...OR Total 9+ years ??


If you've claimed experience points, then YES.
For the second drop-down select the option according to your ACS assessed skilled experience (and not total experience).


----------



## gemini10

Keeda and o5her seniors please answer my query too or recommend me from where i can get the information related to this topic.
Regards


----------



## Zimmy09

Hey Here-to-fly I'm also applied on 17-June as of you.hope we both get grant soon.


----------



## KeeDa

gemini10 said:


> Keeda and o5her seniors please answer my query too or recommend me from where i can get the information related to this topic.
> Regards


Hard to say as most here on this thread are still not through the visa process, let alone having any experience or knowledge about life in Oz. Your best bet would be to post as a new thread so that you can get more accurate answers. But, from what I know- benefits are given as tax rebates. So, you need to have an income first (i.e. a job), and moreover, don't even bother about the child and FBT benefits as they won't be any significant. Maybe google and see if there is any online calculator which might help you calculate the benefits based on your income.

Regards,
KeeDa.


----------



## gemini10

You mean to say that there are no benefits for unemployed people?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Can I mentioned Aadhaar as National Identification document...issued by government....
> 
> Please suggest


Yes, Aadhaar card is a National Identification document. 
I too have added Aadhaar as my National Identification document.


----------



## KeeDa

gemini10 said:


> You mean to say that there are no benefits for unemployed people?


From the best of my knowledge- no. There are no benefits or handouts given for new immigrants who are unemployed. There is a 2 years residency requirement from what I know, and even then, to claim unemployment benefits, there are very complicated and strict criteria- like proving that you are completely drained out from all your income sources, bank accounts, savings, other assets, etc. Even with that, there is a long waiting list as well. Chances are that an immigrant would most probably return back to his home country rather than to continue living in Australia under these circumstances.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

gemini10 said:


> You mean to say that there are no benefits for unemployed people?


This is just a guess, please don't consider this to be a concrete answer.
I believe there will not be many benefits for unemployed permanent resident, these benefits would come into play when you're a citizen not just a permanent resident.


----------



## arun05

gaurav.kushan said:


> This is just a guess, please don't consider this to be a concrete answer.
> I believe there will not be many benefits for unemployed permanent resident, these benefits would come into play when you're a citizen not just a permanent resident.


There is General statement given on the 189 Visa:

*What this visa lets you do*
This is a permanent residence visa. It lets you and any family members who have also been granted this visa:

stay in Australia indefinitely
work and study in Australia
enrol in Medicare, Australia's scheme for health-related care and expenses
apply for Australian citizenship (if you are eligible)
sponsor eligible relatives for permanent residence
travel to and from Australia for five years from the date the visa is granted (after that time, you will need a resident return visa or another visa to return to Australia).
You can also access certain social security payments (subject to waiting periods).

And below mentioned site has given all the details what are the eligibility criteria to get JET,FTB,CCB.

*Australian Government Department of Human Services*


----------



## Kelschiao

Hi Experts,

I am a bit confused... 

Please can anyone tell me if they listed ALL their school courses in Form 80 Education section. 

In the form it says "Full name of course or description of research/Thesis and supervisor details" but in a separate document attached by my CO, there is a list of Form 80 instructions which says this 

"All educational history including primary, secondary and tertiary education - please

include the dates, name and address of institution, country and name of course for

each course you are attending, have completed or have withdrawn from. You must

indicate all activity during the period between the completion of your studies and

your examination."

which is a LOT more detailed then what the form is asking for...so I am not sure which to follow...help!

----------------------------------------------------
EOI Submitted: 25 May 2015
Invited: 9 July 2015
189 Lodged: 30 July 2015
CO Contact: 14 Sept 2015
Grant: waiting


----------



## gfarmer

Hello,

Finally got the response from the department after waiting for more than a month. They have requested to submit new born's birth certificate and my wife's medicals.


----------



## jelli-kallu

Kelschiao said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am a bit confused...
> 
> Please can anyone tell me if they listed ALL their school courses in Form 80 Education section.
> 
> In the form it says "Full name of course or description of research/Thesis and supervisor details" but in a separate document attached by my CO, there is a list of Form 80 instructions which says this
> 
> "All educational history including primary, secondary and tertiary education - please
> 
> include the dates, name and address of institution, country and name of course for
> 
> each course you are attending, have completed or have withdrawn from. You must
> 
> indicate all activity during the period between the completion of your studies and
> 
> your examination."
> 
> which is a LOT more detailed then what the form is asking for...so I am not sure which to follow...help!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> EOI Submitted: 25 May 2015
> Invited: 9 July 2015
> 189 Lodged: 30 July 2015
> CO Contact: 14 Sept 2015
> Grant: waiting


Provide the maximum details you can. If you don't have sufficient space, you can utilize the last page as well..


----------



## Here_to_fly

Zimmy09 said:


> Hey Here-to-fly I'm also applied on 17-June as of you.hope we both get grant soon.


Hey Zimmy09, Its 15th Today..Any updates from CO on your application today...
Wish to see grant for you today!!


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi friends,
While checking my IMMI account today I found a strange link appearing under my name in the application.
It states something like this.....
*Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant* 
When clicking on this it leads to form 80 .
I swear this link never appeared before and I can see it today only. does it imply something. Does anyone have an idea why this link is appearing suddenly. I had uploaded form80 yesterday out of desperation as nothing was happening in my case.
and suddenly today I can see this link in my application.
Has anyone else also seen this link appear anytime.


----------



## Zimmy09

No contact from CO.im waiting.


----------



## arun05

suku1809 said:


> hi friends,
> While checking my IMMI account today I found a strange link appearing under my name in the application.
> It states something like this.....
> *Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant*
> When clicking on this it leads to form 80 .
> I swear this link never appeared before and I can see it today only. does it imply something. Does anyone have an idea why this link is appearing suddenly. I had uploaded form80 yesterday out of desperation as nothing was happening in my case.
> and suddenly today I can see this link in my application.
> Has anyone else also seen this link appear anytime.


Suku, 
Same case is with me, i submit all documents and after 1-2 days this link appeared for me and my wife. I filled up form 80 and submit, even then also this link still coming so better wait for CO to contact and clear up the picture.


----------



## hkaur

Hi,

I mentioned 'No' to the question where it asked "Does this applicant have national identity documents" because I was not sure what all is considered as national identity documents. I do have a voter card, DL, Aadhar Card, PAN card etc. Should I have mentioned all these details and if yes, how can I rectify it now?


----------



## KeeDa

suku1809 said:


> hi friends,
> While checking my IMMI account today I found a strange link appearing under my name in the application.
> It states something like this.....
> *Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant*
> When clicking on this it leads to form 80 .
> I swear this link never appeared before and I can see it today only. does it imply something. Does anyone have an idea why this link is appearing suddenly. I had uploaded form80 yesterday out of desperation as nothing was happening in my case.
> and suddenly today I can see this link in my application.
> Has anyone else also seen this link appear anytime.


I never saw this link and even after CO requesting me Form80 (via email), no such link appeared. So it seems your application now might have been picked up for processing. CO still might not have finished looking through it, and I guess once she is done and assessed everything that is required, you might get the email for Form80 and the link/ text might then disappear. On the homepage, do you see any update to the "Last updated" field?


----------



## drmudit

As mentioned before, my case officer asked for my academic transcript from my post graduate course. I have contacted my academics department and they have mentioned that they dont issue transcripts. I have degree showing completion of the course. I have recommendation letter from my professor. Will reco letters work. What should i do now. Will CO be able to understand mu problem. Being in Australia, I can only contact my university people through some one else.


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi Keeda,
No last updated date is still 10 July.

I checked with a couple of guys and searched on the forum and it seems if you upload the document (Form 80 ) upfront this link would appear automatically.
it happened for other guys as well.
I guess im still on stage 1.
should I call them up maybe tomorrow and ask them about this link if there is no update.
What do you suggest. I had called them up last Friday I hope they do not get irritated.



KeeDa said:


> I never saw this link and even after CO requesting me Form80 (via email), no such link appeared. So it seems your application now might have been picked up for processing. CO still might not have finished looking through it, and I guess once she is done and assessed everything that is required, you might get the email for Form80 and the link/ text might then disappear. On the homepage, do you see any update to the "Last updated" field?


----------



## KeeDa

It is just 3 working days since you last called. I would say wait for 2 to 3 weeks at least before calling again.


----------



## jelli-kallu

suku1809 said:


> hi Keeda,
> No last updated date is still 10 July.
> 
> I checked with a couple of guys and searched on the forum and it seems if you upload the document (Form 80 ) upfront this link would appear automatically.
> it happened for other guys as well.
> I guess im still on stage 1.
> should I call them up maybe tomorrow and ask them about this link if there is no update.
> What do you suggest. I had called them up last Friday I hope they do not get irritated.


And I was thinking, atleast now you have a CO allocated! Damn!! Hold on a little longer . Yeah, why not try calling them later this week, friday? The call will be a week apart then.


----------



## jelli-kallu

KeeDa said:


> It is just 3 working days since you last called. I would say wait for 2 to 3 weeks at least before calling again.


Keeda, I might have missed this, but what were the documents that the CO had requested from you? It's going to be a month soon, and out of curiosity, want to ask you these questions - Hasn't the CO contacted you again? What is the status of your application on the immi website? 

Trying to determine the maximum time CO takes to grant visas, after an applicant has uploaded all documents and clicked on "Request complete" button..


----------



## sachin_noida

*Visa Filing*

Guys,

It seems my post was unintentionally ignored here. Please answer my query as it is very important for me. Plsss helppp........

My spouse is main applicant. 

She has granted 8 year exp by ACS from last 12 years. All 12y exp in one company only. She has been invited and we have to file the VISA.

Now in these 8 years she was on leave for 5 months for child care and salary didn't come. The account statement we took for last 7 years have 4 months without salary. Is this a problem? Her employment is though continuous.

Please advise.

Sachin

261311|60 PTS|ACS 16 Apr|EOI May 1|Invite Sep 7


----------



## nevertouchme

jelli-kallu said:


> 189 (With 65 points) | 261312 (Developer Programmer) | IELTS (28-Feb-2015): Points claimed = 10| ACS/RPL Submitted (BE, E&C): 25-Apr-2015; Positive response: 30-Apr-2015 | EOI submitted: 01-May-2015; EOI invited: 06-Jul-2015 | 189 visa lodged: 20-Jul-2015; Doc upload: 05-Aug-2015 | PCC: 02-Sep-2015 | Information requested: 08-Sep-2015 | Medicals completed: 11-Sep-2015 | Additional documents uploaded: 12-Sep-2015 | Hit on "Request complete button": dd-mmm-yyyy |


Jelli-
Our Visa application dates are the same - 20th July
Information Requested - 9th Sept for me [1221 & CV]. Our consultant uploaded everything & now waiting. Are you planning to call them? Seems you have also uploaded the docs. Why haven't you clicked on Request Complete Button?


----------



## jelli-kallu

sachin_noida said:


> Guys,
> 
> It seems my post was unintentionally ignored here. Please answer my query as it is very important for me. Plsss helppp........
> 
> My spouse is main applicant.
> 
> She has granted 8 year exp by ACS from last 12 years. All 12y exp in one company only. She has been invited and we have to file the VISA.
> 
> Now in these 8 years she was on leave for 5 months for child care and salary didn't come. The account statement we took for last 7 years have 4 months without salary. Is this a problem? Her employment is though continuous.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Sachin
> 
> 261311|60 PTS|ACS 16 Apr|EOI May 1|Invite Sep 7


IMO, if ACS has assessed your wife for 8 years, they would have considered the 5 months break as well! I personally, don't think this is something you have to worry.
I'm assuming your wife was on Leave of Absence (Leave w/o pay) and that's perfectly acceptable. Here's what I suggest:
1. If you can, get a printout of the leave application.
2. Get the latest employment letter from the company.
3. Show salary slips before and after the leave period.
4. Write a covering letter, explaining the situation, scan and let it be a part of the work experience document of the company in question.
5. While filling the application, form 80's page 5, is where you need to mention clearly that she was on leave and wasn't paid. 

To conclude, you are covering your a&&, as much as possible! Good luck and don't worry too much.


----------



## arun05

sachin_noida said:


> Guys,
> 
> It seems my post was unintentionally ignored here. Please answer my query as it is very important for me. Plsss helppp........
> 
> My spouse is main applicant.
> 
> She has granted 8 year exp by ACS from last 12 years. All 12y exp in one company only. She has been invited and we have to file the VISA.
> 
> Now in these 8 years she was on leave for 5 months for child care and salary didn't come. The account statement we took for last 7 years have 4 months without salary. Is this a problem? Her employment is though continuous.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Sachin
> 
> 261311|60 PTS|ACS 16 Apr|EOI May 1|Invite Sep 7


Hi Sachin,

Dont think like that your post intentionally ignored.

Regarding your query, Fill all the details as it is because your wife have continuous service in one company and show all the proof regarding this. If CO will ask you regarding pay slip just explain him/her about your situation. And also show all the financial documents like ITR,F-16 apart from this.


----------



## jelli-kallu

nevertouchme said:


> Jelli-
> Our Visa application dates are the same - 20th July
> Information Requested - 9th Sept for me [1221 & CV]. Our consultant uploaded everything & now waiting. Are you planning to call them? Seems you have also uploaded the docs. Why haven't you clicked on Request Complete Button?


Awesome, we are partners in the crime! 
I am waiting for the medicals "status" to change to completed. The clinic has already uploaded my x-ray and hiv details. They are yet to finish the "medical examination". So once it is done, I'd like to intimate the CO about completion. Hence, I haven't clicked on the button yet! And this was suggested by quite a few forum members as well and I also think it makes complete sense.

Lastly, I'm thinking I'll call sometime towards last week of September. Holding back as much as I can


----------



## KeeDa

jelli-kallu said:


> Keeda, I might have missed this, but what were the documents that the CO had requested from you? It's going to be a month soon, and out of curiosity, want to ask you these questions - Hasn't the CO contacted you again? What is the status of your application on the immi website?
> 
> Trying to determine the maximum time CO takes to grant visas, after an applicant has uploaded all documents and clicked on "Request complete" button..


No, haven't clicked that button because one particular document that the CO needs is going to take some time. Another month or two. I've requested for extension to the 28 days timeframe (providing proof of me actively working towards getting it) but haven't received a reply from the CO yet.

As for other documents that the CO requested:
- Form 80 from both me and wife (even though wife hasn't traveled, nor has more than 2 address histories, nor am I claiming partner points)
- Medicals. Already done on 03-Sep and positive results reflected in immiAccount on 05-Sep.
- PCCs. Uploaded all but one for me. In a few hours from now I should have English translation of one of the last PCCs and so will upload it today.


----------



## jaiboy

sachin_noida said:


> Guys,
> 
> It seems my post was unintentionally ignored here. Please answer my query as it is very important for me. Plsss helppp........
> 
> My spouse is main applicant.
> 
> She has granted 8 year exp by ACS from last 12 years. All 12y exp in one company only. She has been invited and we have to file the VISA.
> 
> Now in these 8 years she was on leave for 5 months for child care and salary didn't come. The account statement we took for last 7 years have 4 months without salary. Is this a problem? Her employment is though continuous.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Sachin
> 
> 261311|60 PTS|ACS 16 Apr|EOI May 1|Invite Sep 7




My guess is it shouldn't be a problem, I would suggest you can provide the account statement in full.

Or one month statement for each year...(if you still worry)


----------



## Zimmy09

Not even a single grant for today.


----------



## Tek2015

KeeDa said:


> No, haven't clicked that button because one particular document that the CO needs is going to take some time. Another month or two. I've requested for extension to the 28 days timeframe (providing proof of me actively working towards getting it) but haven't received a reply from the CO yet.
> 
> As for other documents that the CO requested:
> - Form 80 from both me and wife (even though wife hasn't traveled, nor has more than 2 address histories, nor am I claiming partner points)
> - Medicals. Already done on 03-Sep and positive results reflected in immiAccount on 05-Sep.
> - PCCs. Uploaded all but one for me. In a few hours from now I should have English translation of one of the last PCCs and so will upload it today.


Dear, 
. My case , still it is showing "requested" but the detail in below tab says "Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required" is it positive outcome?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Tek2015 said:


> Dear,
> . My case , still it is showing "requested" but the detail in below tab says "Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required" is it positive outcome?:fingerscrossed:


Yes, it won't update the Medical examination row.
However, when you click the get health details button then if you're getting the above mentioned status
You're good. It's completed it means.


----------



## jelli-kallu

gaurav.kushan said:


> Yes, it won't update the Medical examination row.
> However, when you click the get health details button then if you're getting the above mentioned status
> You're good. It's completed it means.


"Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required" - This means the applicant has cleared the medicals, correct? And nothing to worry about?


----------



## KeeDa

Tek2015 said:


> Dear,
> . My case , still it is showing "requested" but the detail in below tab says "Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required" is it positive outcome?:fingerscrossed:


Yes, it is positive. In the list, it forever shows "Recommended".


----------



## sudeepdai

Guys, do you think the case officers would go through these forums?

So much information is here. Do you think they would have ever gone through this forum?

I sometimes get the feelings that they do. I also feel that sometimes they purposely pick up files for people who have just submitted a week ago to watch all the people go nuts and get shocked here.

If i was a case officer, I would definitely do that just for the heck of it.


Best of luck to all.
Cheers


----------



## jelli-kallu

sudeepdai said:


> Guys, do you think the case officers would go through these forums?
> 
> So much information is here. Do you think they would have ever gone through this forum?
> 
> I sometimes get the feelings that they do. I also feel that sometimes they purposely pick up files for people who have just submitted a week ago to watch all the people go nuts and get shocked here.
> 
> If i was a case officer, I would definitely do that just for the heck of it.
> 
> 
> Best of luck to all.
> Cheers


Yeah! A very good conspiracy theory topic, to discuss!! :heh:

Here's my thought on the subject - Our legendary, immigration consultants do not read through these forums. Do you think DIBP employees will have the patience to read through all the threads, taking time away from the many applications they'll have in their queue?


----------



## sudeepdai

jelli-kallu said:


> Yeah! A very good conspiracy theory topic, to discuss!! :heh:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my thought on the subject - Our legendary, immigration consultants do not read through these forums. Do you think DIBP employees will have the patience to read through all the threads, taking time away from the many applications they'll have in their queue?



True. But then hey why not. They could outsource it to other people as well. These informations are generally classified.

People try and speak up as much truth as possible here and seek for help. Someone could be monitoring fake applications or other informations from these forums as well. They have to have an anti fraud department within their immigration office. Those people might be up for search here.

Besides, the users here do not advice anything wrong or to cheat. We feel it is better to consult registered MARA agent if we dont know about stuffs rather than advicing wrong doings. Also, MARA agents have oath undertakings so that they dont do frauds.

Even if people come here to look for fake applications, they arent going to find one. 

You aint going to find anything spyboy 🏼
Just a theory to discuss.
Best of luck
Cheers


----------



## jelli-kallu

sudeepdai said:


> True. But then hey why not. They could outsource it to other people as well. These informations are generally classified.
> 
> People try and speak up as much truth as possible here and seek for help. Someone could be monitoring fake applications or other informations from these forums as well. They have to have an anti fraud department within their immigration office. Those people might be up for search here.
> 
> Besides, the users here do not advice anything wrong or to cheat. We feel it is better to consult registered MARA agent if we dont know about stuffs rather than advicing wrong doings. Also, MARA agents have oath undertakings so that they dont do frauds.
> 
> Even if people come here to look for fake applications, they arent going to find one.
> 
> You aint going to find anything spyboy 🏼
> Just a theory to discuss.
> Best of luck
> Cheers


Well, even if they do hire external agents to sift through all the threads here, what are they going to find? I mean we all have aliases, it will take some effort for them to link my alias with my application, isn't it? It is definitely, not impossible! But imagine the effort involved.
And like you rightly said, we are only seeking answers to questions on what is the best way to deal with a situation we are in w.r.t filling an application form, timelines, best practices. So even if someone is snooping, let them!


----------



## KeeDa

sudeepdai said:


> Guys, do you think the case officers would go through these forums?
> 
> So much information is here. Do you think they would have ever gone through this forum?
> 
> I sometimes get the feelings that they do. I also feel that sometimes they purposely pick up files for people who have just submitted a week ago to watch all the people go nuts and get shocked here.
> 
> If i was a case officer, I would definitely do that just for the heck of it.
> 
> 
> Best of luck to all.
> Cheers


They are pretty busy, but yes, they do. An applicant who once called them was told "don't listen to the forum"


----------



## Tek2015

I am working for a company in UAE which was in Joint venture with its Australian branch and was supporting Australian territory. Now both companies have split. Australian co. had requested my employer to transfer me there but my co denied and shifted my responsibility to other territories. 
The CO has asked me the reference letter last week which I requested from my co as if it is asked by some Bank. I am worried if CO or anyone makes a call to my employers to cross check , declaring that they are from immigration etc, my company response may not be favourable. Should I share this with my CO? Will they disclose that they are from Immgration while varifiying? (I am getting the mails from different officers every time, don't know who is CO) . My current employer does not know that my immi application is under process. Please suggest.


----------



## qasimkhan123

Hi,

I filled my online application and forgot to mention that my wife before marriage surname was with her father and now she has my surname. Now i cannot edit the submitted application. 

I answered this question as No

Is this family member currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?

Please provide your feedback as what i should do now? Should i only attached affidavit indicating the name change after marriage?


----------



## MM1108

gfarmer said:


> Hello,
> 
> Finally got the response from the department after waiting for more than a month. They have requested to submit new born's birth certificate and my wife's medicals.


Hello gfarmer,

Could you please update your timelines? It will help other members to understand your query as well as CO/grant pattern.

thanks


----------



## sumit1286

Hello Seniors,

My medical result were delayed and due to that my agent created new HAP ID. In my visa application it shows Medical examination required and new HAP ID

But in Health details it shows Medical Clearance given (for old HAP ID) .

How to connect old HAP ID to visa application. Is there a way that CO get access to old HAP ID.

please let me know if you have any suggestions.

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## Zimmy09

Aussie PM has been changed.tony Abbott is good for visas don't know how the new one.
DOES THIS CHANGE FALL ON IMMIGRANTS.


----------



## drmudit

Zimmy09 said:


> Aussie PM has been changed.tony Abbott is good for visas don't know how the new one.
> DOES THIS CHANGE FALL ON IMMIGRANTS.


Will definitely not affect any of the ongoing applications.


----------



## rbeniwal

My age is 32.5, how many points I will score in 189. Help


----------



## Abhayks

rbeniwal said:


> My age is 32.5, how many points I will score in 189. Help



25–32 years 30
33–39 years 25

So if you get an invite now, you'll get 30 points


----------



## Here_to_fly

Zimmy09 said:


> Not even a single grant for today.


Hi Zimmy09,
Are you going to call DIBP today? You should..


----------



## allenlala

sumit1286 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> My medical result were delayed and due to that my agent created new HAP ID. In my visa application it shows Medical examination required and new HAP ID
> 
> But in Health details it shows Medical Clearance given (for old HAP ID) .
> 
> How to connect old HAP ID to visa application. Is there a way that CO get access to old HAP ID.
> 
> please let me know if you have any suggestions.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumit


Hi there
If your medical test is still valid, then you should provide the HAP ID in the application. If not, then you should provide it to your case officer when your case is processed. If you still worry about it, then give DIBP a call and ask them for more options. This is my personal opinion. Anyway, I think this will delay your application a few days.


----------



## Zimmy09

Called thrice 7000 number no one answering


----------



## allenlala

qasimkhan123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I filled my online application and forgot to mention that my wife before marriage surname was with her father and now she has my surname. Now i cannot edit the submitted application.
> 
> I answered this question as No
> 
> Is this family member currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?
> 
> Please provide your feedback as what i should do now? Should i only attached affidavit indicating the name change after marriage?


You need to make everything correctly!! There is a form (I forgot the form number), you should make a change there if there is a MISTAKE, everything in your application should be no mistake. You should correct it ASAP.


----------



## Zimmy09

I called DIBP today spoke to very polite lady,
Greeted her goodday,she asked for my TRN number gave her.it will not get too late will be knowing by this week.have a good day you too.
This was my conversation.


----------



## ozwelcomesindian

How can I contact GSM Adelaide over phone? What is the phone no.?


----------



## allenlala

Zimmy09 said:


> I called DIBP today spoke to very polite lady,
> Greeted her goodday,she asked for my TRN number gave her.it will not get too late will be knowing by this week.have a good day you too.
> This was my conversation.


When did you lodge your application ? could you please share your timeline


----------



## ozwelcomesindian

Zimmy09 said:


> I called DIBP today spoke to very polite lady,
> Greeted her goodday,she asked for my TRN number gave her.it will not get too late will be knowing by this week.have a good day you too.
> This was my conversation.


Hello,

Can we have your timeline please? Also, is your case with GSM Adelaide or GSM Brisbane? Mine is GSM Adelaide so please share their no. Even I'm thinking of calling. Thanks!


----------



## Zimmy09

My case was with Adelaide.i called on 00 61 7 3136 7000 number.
Visa lodge-189 17-June


----------



## Here_to_fly

Zimmy09 said:


> I called DIBP today spoke to very polite lady,
> Greeted her goodday,she asked for my TRN number gave her.it will not get too late will be knowing by this week.have a good day you too.
> This was my conversation.


Great News 
Now keep the fingers crossed and keep an eye on your inbox. It may pop up today at any time. Thats what the past forum updates points to.

Cheerz Buddy!!


----------



## drmudit

Zimmy09 said:


> My case was with Adelaide.i called on 00 61 7 3136 7000 number.
> Visa lodge-189 17-June


I think your grant is just round the corner...finger crossed..


----------



## sai438

Zimmy09 said:


> My case was with Adelaide.i called on 00 61 7 3136 7000 number.
> Visa lodge-189 17-June


Hey zimmy09, can you update your details in signature...


----------



## Niti1986

Hi All...
I am a regular visitor of this forum and it helped us a lot in our process of PR.
With god's grace we (my husband, me and daughter) all got the most awaited DIRECT GRANT today morning.

Really thankfull to all of you for such informative posts.. 


EOI submitted : 25 May 2015 (ICT Business Analyst for 189 subclass)
Invited: 03/08/2015
VISA Lodged : 03/08/2015
DIRECT GRANT : 16/09/2015


----------



## drmudit

Niti1986 said:


> Hi All...
> I am a regular visitor of this forum and it helped us a lot in our process of PR.
> With god's grace we (my husband, me and daughter) all got the most awaited DIRECT GRANT today morning.
> 
> Really thankfull to all of you for such informative posts..
> 
> 
> EOI submitted : 25 May 2015 (ICT Business Analyst for 189 subclass)
> Invited: 03/08/2015
> VISA Lodged : 03/08/2015
> DIRECT GRANT : 16/09/2015


Congratulations....


----------



## zebust

Niti1986 said:


> Hi All...
> I am a regular visitor of this forum and it helped us a lot in our process of PR.
> With god's grace we (my husband, me and daughter) all got the most awaited DIRECT GRANT today morning.
> 
> Really thankfull to all of you for such informative posts..
> 
> 
> EOI submitted : 25 May 2015 (ICT Business Analyst for 189 subclass)
> Invited: 03/08/2015
> VISA Lodged : 03/08/2015
> DIRECT GRANT : 16/09/2015



Woow.... you got it pretty quick, Congratulations :thumb:.

Plz tell us your secret. i lodged my application yesterday and now going to upload docs soon.


----------



## Gaut

Niti1986 said:


> Hi All...
> I am a regular visitor of this forum and it helped us a lot in our process of PR.
> With god's grace we (my husband, me and daughter) all got the most awaited DIRECT GRANT today morning.
> 
> Really thankfull to all of you for such informative posts..
> 
> 
> EOI submitted : 25 May 2015 (ICT Business Analyst for 189 subclass)
> Invited: 03/08/2015
> VISA Lodged : 03/08/2015
> DIRECT GRANT : 16/09/2015


Congrats Niti. All the best.


----------



## jelli-kallu

Niti1986 said:


> Hi All...
> I am a regular visitor of this forum and it helped us a lot in our process of PR.
> With god's grace we (my husband, me and daughter) all got the most awaited DIRECT GRANT today morning.
> 
> Really thankfull to all of you for such informative posts..
> 
> 
> EOI submitted : 25 May 2015 (ICT Business Analyst for 189 subclass)
> Invited: 03/08/2015
> VISA Lodged : 03/08/2015
> DIRECT GRANT : 16/09/2015


Very nice! Good to know that folks are getting grants in just over a month! 
Many congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## melbournite

Niti1986 said:


> Hi All...
> I am a regular visitor of this forum and it helped us a lot in our process of PR.
> With god's grace we (my husband, me and daughter) all got the most awaited DIRECT GRANT today morning.
> 
> Really thankfull to all of you for such informative posts..
> 
> 
> EOI submitted : 25 May 2015 (ICT Business Analyst for 189 subclass)
> Invited: 03/08/2015
> VISA Lodged : 03/08/2015
> DIRECT GRANT : 16/09/2015



Congratulations... !!!


----------



## ambition_vik

Congrats to you and your family for grant and best of luck for new journey.

Just one question, did acs assess your qualification as per AQF framework?
If no, did you claim points for qualification without vetassess point test advice?

Please reply



Niti1986 said:


> Hi All...
> I am a regular visitor of this forum and it helped us a lot in our process of PR.
> With god's grace we (my husband, me and daughter) all got the most awaited DIRECT GRANT today morning.
> 
> Really thankfull to all of you for such informative posts..
> 
> 
> EOI submitted : 25 May 2015 (ICT Business Analyst for 189 subclass)
> Invited: 03/08/2015
> VISA Lodged : 03/08/2015
> DIRECT GRANT : 16/09/2015


----------



## Zimmy09

Congrats Niti 1986


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

Niti1986 said:


> Hi All...
> I am a regular visitor of this forum and it helped us a lot in our process of PR.
> With god's grace we (my husband, me and daughter) all got the most awaited DIRECT GRANT today morning.
> 
> Really thankfull to all of you for such informative posts..
> 
> 
> EOI submitted : 25 May 2015 (ICT Business Analyst for 189 subclass)
> Invited: 03/08/2015
> VISA Lodged : 03/08/2015
> DIRECT GRANT : 16/09/2015



Niti, Congrats... this is the fastest grant I have ever seen on this forum... I myself am waiting for over 3 months now and still now news..
All the best for the future


----------



## Niti1986

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Niti, Congrats... this is the fastest grant I have ever seen on this forum... I myself am waiting for over 3 months now and still now news..
> All the best for the future


Thankyou for the wishes.


----------



## Niti1986

ambition_vik said:


> Congrats to you and your family for grant and best of luck for new journey.
> 
> Just one question, did acs assess your qualification as per AQF framework?
> If no, did you claim points for qualification without vetassess point test advice?
> 
> Please reply


Hi... Yes i claimed points for Qualification and ACS assessed my degree as per AQF Framework.


----------



## Zimmy09

Niti,you should be an onshore applicant.i guess


----------



## Niti1986

Zimmy09 said:


> Niti,you should be an onshore applicant.i guess


Nope Zimmy. i am an offshore applicant.


----------



## Kusi

Congratulations Niti 1986. Just wondering how many points did you claim? Thanks


----------



## Niti1986

Kusi said:


> Congratulations Niti 1986. Just wondering how many points did you claim? Thanks


Hi Kusi Please find below the details.

IELTS: - 30 Apr 2015 
EOI Submission with 65 Points - 26 May 2015
Invited & Lodged Application 189 - 03 Aug 2015
(Front loaded all documents including form 80, PCC, Medical Exam)
Direct Grant: 16 Sep 2015

ANZSCO: ICT Business Analyst


----------



## ozwelcomesindian

Me and wife have been granted the visa today! Yipee! I did not call GSM Adelaide. We had been asked for PTE from gsm.allocated<at>border.gov.au. I had replied on 10th Sept. I then forwarded the email to gsm.adelaide<at>border.gov.au today morning at 11.42am. By 12:00 my agent got the grant.


----------



## Jammanu

Can any expert provide me information regarding how long it takes to grant visa after job verification call. The person from High Commission called me asking for details regarding my work experience. Is this the job verification call or still i need to wait for them to call my company for job verification. I would be very thankful if somebody could answer my queries.


----------



## Kusi

Niti1986 said:


> Kusi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Niti 1986. Just wondering how many points did you claim? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kusi Please find below the details.
> 
> IELTS: - 30 Apr 2015
> EOI Submission with 65 Points - 26 May 2015
> Invited & Lodged Application 189 - 03 Aug 2015
> (Front loaded all documents including form 80, PCC, Medical Exam)
> Direct Grant: 16 Sep 2015
> 
> ANZSCO: ICT Business Analyst
Click to expand...

Fantastic!! Thanks Niti1986. I assume Immi gives priority and grants those who have higher points at the moment. Us 60 pointers will have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## Here_to_fly

Kusi said:


> Fantastic!! Thanks Niti1986. I assume Immi gives priority and grants those who have higher points at the moment. Us 60 pointers will have to wait a bit longer.


Hi Kusi,

Points matter only for visa invitation. In Visa application process points doesn't play any role.


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

*Its a Grant*

Already 4 months passed.
I was frustrated.
Monday morning i checked my immi account and the status was "Assessment in Progress"
More frustration.
Immediately Dialed +61731367000. They told me your application is under process.
Depressed.
After 10 minutes, checked my immi account. Status was "Finalised"
Curious. 
Opened it.....and it was " Grant Letter"

Thanks to this forum. This has helped me in many ways. Following are just examples:
1) Click "Request Complete" after uploading documents
2) Importing immi account details even if you applied through agent
3) What they ask during verification
4) Dialing 61731367000 gives you grant. This is true only if everything is finalised from there side. Don't call and harass them as they may send warning mail. I got one month's back.

Thanks once again.
Flying Soon...lane:


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

It took me 20 days. My verification was on 25th Aug. I received grant on 14th Sept after i made a call.
I believe you should call after 15 days from verification.


----------



## Jammanu

Rakesh Parmar said:


> It took me 20 days. My verification was on 25th Aug. I received grant on 14th Sept after i made a call.
> I believe you should call after 15 days from verification.


Dear Rakesh how was your verification done. Did they call you or to your company? Thanks for the information.


----------



## jyothi318

Hi All,

By the grace of God my long awaiting day has come atlast. I have received the grant today after I called the DIBP at around 9.15 AM IST. 

I had called them on 14th Sep and CO requested for my husband's form-80 after verifying the application status. We sent the document on the same day.Again I called them today to enquire on any further outstanding documents. The guy who received the call said they received the form-80 doc and that he would forward the request to my case officer. 

Within 2-3 minutes after hanging the phone my husband and I received the grant mails.  

This forum has been of great help at every step of this journey. All the expats were very friendly and patiently answered every query on ACS/IELTS/PTE/Medicals till receiving the grant. 

Thankyou all for the support and guidance. And I wish everyone of you a speedy grant and bright future in Australia.


----------



## allenlala

Kusi said:


> Fantastic!! Thanks Niti1986. I assume Immi gives priority and grants those who have higher points at the moment. Us 60 pointers will have to wait a bit longer.


What you assumed is not right. As long as you lodge your application, your points will not be in any consideration. What considered are just the evidence you provided to support your claims and the lodging time!! Hence, even though you get 100 points and you lodge your application in the August, the applicants who submitted in July with 60s will be considered firstly and faster than you! Nothing to do with points!


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

Both. It was all about my Job description. They asked my job profile, date of joining and salary. Same questions they asked to my employer.


----------



## allenlala

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Niti, Congrats... this is the fastest grant I have ever seen on this forum... I myself am waiting for over 3 months now and still now news..
> All the best for the future


You should give them a call unless your case is under external check


----------



## cooldude555

Rakesh Parmar said:


> Already 4 months passed.
> I was frustrated.
> Monday morning i checked my immi account and the status was "Assessment in Progress"
> More frustration.
> Immediately Dialed +61731367000. They told me your application is under process.
> Depressed.
> After 10 minutes, checked my immi account. Status was "Finalised"
> Curious.
> Opened it.....and it was " Grant Letter"
> 
> Thanks to this forum. This has helped me in many ways. Following are just examples:
> 1) Click "Request Complete" after uploading documents
> 2) Importing immi account details even if you applied through agent
> 3) What they ask during verification
> 4) Dialing 61731367000 gives you grant. This is true only if everything is finalised from there side. Don't call and harass them as they may send warning mail. I got one month's back.
> 
> Thanks once again.
> Flying Soon...lane:


Congratulations Rakesh and all the best for your future.


----------



## Gaut

Congrats on getting the grant Jyothi and Rakesh. All the best for the next steps.


----------



## R.P.G

Rakesh Parmar said:


> Already 4 months passed.
> I was frustrated.
> Monday morning i checked my immi account and the status was "Assessment in Progress"
> More frustration.
> Immediately Dialed +61731367000. They told me your application is under process.
> Depressed.
> After 10 minutes, checked my immi account. Status was "Finalised"
> Curious.
> Opened it.....and it was " Grant Letter"
> 
> Thanks to this forum. This has helped me in many ways. Following are just examples:
> 1) Click "Request Complete" after uploading documents
> 2) Importing immi account details even if you applied through agent
> 3) What they ask during verification
> 4) Dialing 61731367000 gives you grant. This is true only if everything is finalised from there side. Don't call and harass them as they may send warning mail. I got one month's back.
> 
> Thanks once again.
> Flying Soon...lane:



congrats!! can you pls post your timelines, including your job code.


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

Do anyone knows any thread for one who got the visa and preparing his first visit soon??


----------



## jyothi318

Rakesh Parmar said:


> Do anyone knows any thread for one who got the visa and preparing his first visit soon??



This might be helpful...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/291554-next-step-after-visa-grant.html


----------



## rbeniwal

I think CDR writing is the most challenging part of visa application, m confused. CDR writing though expert would be a better idea or not


----------



## younus92

Congrats Rakesh


----------



## Gaut

rbeniwal said:


> I think CDR writing is the most challenging part of visa application, m confused. CDR writing though expert would be a better idea or not


What does CDR stand for?


----------



## fzrashid

Hi everyone, today I woke up to three grant letters inboxed to my email. Direct Grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelli-kallu

fzrashid said:


> Hi everyone, today I woke up to three grant letters inboxed to my email. Direct Grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many congratulations!


----------



## sudeepdai

fzrashid said:


> Hi everyone, today I woke up to three grant letters inboxed to my email. Direct Grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many congratulations brother!!

Do update the excel sheet!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=277

Will be helpful for all here.

Best of luck for everything ahead.


----------



## Jammanu

Dear Rakesh, what was the time difference between the call to you and your company when the officials did job verification. I just want to notify my old company employee to be ready for job verification as they have already called me.


----------



## hkaur

Hi,

**Repost**I mentioned 'No' to the question where it asked "Does this applicant have national identity documents" because I was not sure what all is considered as national identity documents. I do have a voter card, DL, Aadhar Card, PAN card etc. Should I have mentioned all these details and if yes, how can I rectify it now?
Also, my husband uses his surname on some documents like his HSC and SSC certs. So, would that be counted as 'Yes' for "have you ever been known by another name"? question?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MM1108

Niti1986 said:


> Hi All...
> I am a regular visitor of this forum and it helped us a lot in our process of PR.
> With god's grace we (my husband, me and daughter) all got the most awaited DIRECT GRANT today morning.
> 
> Really thankfull to all of you for such informative posts..
> 
> 
> EOI submitted : 25 May 2015 (ICT Business Analyst for 189 subclass)
> Invited: 03/08/2015
> VISA Lodged : 03/08/2015
> DIRECT GRANT : 16/09/2015


Hi Niti,

Have you uploaded FORM 80 along with other documents?

thanks


----------



## MM1108

Friends, 

What you mentioned in Proposed travel and Further Stay question (24 to 28) in FORM 80?
Since VISA is not granted yet, what to fill arrival date and city?

Should i need to remain these field blank or need to enter any tentative dates?

Thanks


----------



## Ravi1

Jammanu said:


> Dear Rakesh, what was the time difference between the call to you and your company when the officials did job verification. I just want to notify my old company employee to be ready for job verification as they have already called me.


Hi Jammanu,

Both are the process of verification and you should alert the HR in your previous company first than your ex colleague. If they are verifying they will call the company HR and there are only 1% chances of calling the person who signed your referral letter. - All the best!


----------



## Jammanu

Thanks Ravi for the information.


----------



## sai438

somebody deleted all the names from excel sheet....


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi Friends,
I am in India, I have submitted my 189 Visa some days back.
I have one question regarding PCC of my spouse.
She was in Switzerland for 1.5 yrs some years back.

1. My question is does the electronic form of PCC (PDF) is considered OK by DIBP or do they need scanned copy in PDF of Paper form. Just to clarify the question, should she get PCC from Switzerland via email or by post. Are both accepted by DIBP or only scanned copy of paper PCC.

2. If email option is Yes, I think PCC comes as password protected, how will I mention the password to PCC?
Your help would be really appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## ohtea

Hi,
My partner is from France and his education certificates are in French. Do I need to get these translated into English? I am not getting any points based on his skills.

Thanks


----------



## Lord Raven

rbeniwal said:


> I think CDR writing is the most challenging part of visa application, m confused. CDR writing though expert would be a better idea or not


No will write your success story better than yourself!


----------



## temiseun

Hello Seniors,

I have uploaded 98% of my documentation, my UK PCC is yet to arrive and I am yet to do my medicals. what am i supposed to click on to provide me with the details of the recommended medicals am to go for? 

will appreciate help from Keeda and the rest.


----------



## ohtea

temiseun said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I have uploaded 98% of my documentation, my UK PCC is yet to arrive and I am yet to do my medicals. what am i supposed to click on to provide me with the details of the recommended medicals am to go for?
> 
> will appreciate help from Keeda and the rest.


Hi,

I'm just working on my application form now.

Did you get your documents certified?

Thanks


----------



## temiseun

ohtea said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just working on my application form now.
> 
> Did you get your documents certified?
> 
> Thanks


No i did not get my documents certified. i uploaded scan color copies.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Okay, KeeDa and other seniors.. please advise!

I have gone through the 189 visa document checklist thoroughly and collected notarised pdf colour scans of everything. I know that I have to click the link from the EOI in order to start the process. Could somebody outline step 1, step 2 and so on? Do we fill out the online form first, then make payment and then upload all docs? When does medical check happen?

Also, regarding PCC, I have got all my (and my spouse's PCCs) ready already. My PCC from current country of residence is dated end of August 2015. Is it fine? Will they give me until end of August next year for initial entry?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## ohtea

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Okay, KeeDa and other seniors.. please advise!
> 
> I have gone through the 189 visa document checklist thoroughly and collected notarised pdf colour scans of everything. I know that I have to click the link from the EOI in order to start the process. Could somebody outline step 1, step 2 and so on? Do we fill out the online form first, then make payment and then upload all docs? When does medical check happen?
> 
> Also, regarding PCC, I have got all my (and my spouse's PCCs) ready already. My PCC from current country of residence is dated end of August 2015. Is it fine? Will they give me until end of August next year for initial entry?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Sorry, but I don't know the answer to your question, but I was wondering - did you get all your documents translated?

My partner is from France and we have a birth certificate and education documents in French. He is the secondary candidate and we're not claiming points for him. Is translation necessary?

Thank you


----------



## Here_to_fly

Called DIBP today. Still External checks are going on and got that same standard replay - "We can not confirm on the exact time lines by when the outcome can be expected"

But she told that by October application can be finalized.

So next loop of One more month started :noidea:


----------



## jyothi318

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Okay, KeeDa and other seniors.. please advise!
> 
> I have gone through the 189 visa document checklist thoroughly and collected notarised pdf colour scans of everything. I know that I have to click the link from the EOI in order to start the process. Could somebody outline step 1, step 2 and so on? Do we fill out the online form first, then make payment and then upload all docs? When does medical check happen?
> 
> Also, regarding PCC, I have got all my (and my spouse's PCCs) ready already. My PCC from current country of residence is dated end of August 2015. Is it fine? Will they give me until end of August next year for initial entry?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!




When you click the link from EOI you will be prompted to register for IMMI account. Post which you will have to fill the 17 pages visa application. Some of the fields of this will be auto populated with details you have filled in while submitting your EOI. 

Just go on answering each questions post clicking the lodge visa button in the EOI. The process is pretty simple and you wont have much confusion in filling the form. 

After filling the 17 pages visa form and submitting you will be redirected to payment section. Post visa payment your visa will be considered to be lodged and a case officer will be allocated after 60 days of receiving your visa (time will be considered only from the day visa payment is done). 

After this your visa application status would be 'Application Received' in the IMMI account. You get a button 'Get health details' in the application after lodging visa and completing payment. Once you click that a HAP ID will be generated once you fill in basic details on your previous history of illness (as if you had undergone any major surgeries in the past or had history of TB in your family, etc).

You will have to book the appointment from the suggested diagnostic centres (Listed in the IMMI account when your HAP ID is generated) and take the passport along with copy of the HAP ID page to get your medicals done.

Both medicals and PCC are valid for 1 year and your initial entry date would be the time before either of them expire and whichever is first.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Here_to_fly

Guys, Again that one call did it.. Got Grant :yo:

Cheerz Mates !!


----------



## Zimmy09

Heyyyy congrats.......one of our June applicant got grant.


----------



## jelli-kallu

/


Here_to_fly said:


> Guys, Again that one call did it.. Got Grant :yo:
> 
> Cheerz Mates !!


Cool! And congratulations!! Can you share your IED?


----------



## Zimmy09

In your last post,you were told to wait till October and suddenly you got a grant.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Congratulations mate,
That was very fast..... All the best for your future.



Here_to_fly said:


> Guys, Again that one call did it.. Got Grant :yo:
> 
> Cheerz Mates !!


----------



## KeeDa

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I am in India, I have submitted my 189 Visa some days back.
> I have one question regarding PCC of my spouse.
> She was in Switzerland for 1.5 yrs some years back.
> 
> 1. My question is does the electronic form of PCC (PDF) is considered OK by DIBP or do they need scanned copy in PDF of Paper form. Just to clarify the question, should she get PCC from Switzerland via email or by post. Are both accepted by DIBP or only scanned copy of paper PCC.
> 
> 2. If email option is Yes, I think PCC comes as password protected, how will I mention the password to PCC?
> Your help would be really appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


1. Colour pdf is accepted. You will have to get it translated if it is not in English. So, first check whether the translation service provider is okay with the pdf.

2. (a) Once unlocked, choose File --> Print and opt to print to a file. For this you will need some pdf file writer driver installed. (b) Depending on your pdf viewer/ OS, you might also have File --> Export or File --> Save As options to make a unprotected copy. (c) Not sure if pdftk is available for your OS, but on Linux, I use the following command to unlock password protected files:
pdftk input.pdf output output.pdf user_pw <the_password>


----------



## KeeDa

temiseun said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I have uploaded 98% of my documentation, my UK PCC is yet to arrive and I am yet to do my medicals. what am i supposed to click on to provide me with the details of the recommended medicals am to go for?
> 
> will appreciate help from Keeda and the rest.


For each applicant in your immiAccount, click on the "Get Health Status" button which opens a popup health declaration form. Fill and submit the form to get to the pdf referral letter. Print this letter, call the medical center and get an appointment. They will tell you about what else to carry along with this referral letter. Note: It would be one referral letter with its own unique HAP ID for each person in your application.


----------



## melbournite

Here_to_fly said:


> Guys, Again that one call did it.. Got Grant :yo:
> 
> Cheerz Mates !!


COngratulations mate.. Cheers..

I wonder how your call got connected. I am trying since a week but unable to get through.


----------



## sai438

Here_to_fly said:


> Guys, Again that one call did it.. Got Grant :yo:
> 
> Cheerz Mates !!


congrats mate


----------



## DesiBabu

@keeda,

what is your grant status...did they ask any additional document from you after the 1st set of docuemtns which u sibmitted to them


----------



## KeeDa

Status still is the same as in my signature. No additional documents request after the first set. Normally, or almost always, the first CO contact has the list of all the things they need to reach finalization.


----------



## Here_to_fly

jelli-kallu said:


> /
> 
> Cool! And congratulations!! Can you share your IED?


Thanks ..Updated the IED in signatures


----------



## Here_to_fly

melbournite said:


> COngratulations mate.. Cheers..
> 
> I wonder how your call got connected. I am trying since a week but unable to get through.


Thanks mate !!

I got connected at the very first attempt only..


----------



## Here_to_fly

Zimmy09 said:


> In your last post,you were told to wait till October and suddenly you got a grant.


Yes Zimmy, She told to wait till Oct and i updated the conversation post on expat forum. In 2-3 minutes i refreshed the immi account and there it was - Finalized.

I woke up my consultant and asked him to check grant mails  . Then he forwarded those mails...

Your grant is just a few hours/days away.. Cheerz!!


----------



## Mike95

Here_to_fly said:


> Yes Zimmy, She told to wait till Oct and i updated the conversation post on expat forum. In 2-3 minutes i refreshed the immi account and there it was - Finalized.
> 
> I woke up my consultant and asked him to check grant mails  . Then he forwarded those mails...
> 
> Your grant is just a few hours/days away.. Cheerz!!


Many congratulations on your grant.

Can you please throw some light on visa lodging process. Is it completely through ImmiAccount? Do we need to send physical passport at any point?


----------



## immi2Oz

*Anyone see this?*

At the bottom of the Application page, there's a section called "Admin forms documents" and an empty table under that with columns like "Type", "Client" etc.. and inside it says "No attachments available".. 

what's this for?


----------



## rbeniwal

jyothi318 said:


> This might be helpful...
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/291554-next-step-after-visa-grant.html


Congrats buddy


----------



## josh-806

KeeDa said:


> Status still is the same as in my signature. No additional documents request after the first set. Normally, or almost always, the first CO contact has the list of all the things they need to reach finalization.


Hi KeeDa, 

Can u throw some lights on my application status

Visa application lodge-7th July 2015
PCC, Meds and all relevant docs submitted on 7th July
31st Aug,2015 CO contacts asking specific Taxation docs but not limited to for employment evidence(claim 10 points)
2nd August- send all taxation docs for each year, insurance certificates and service statement for the head of the organization
called DIBP on 14th and lady told me its not yet reviewed

Please can Sr like KeeDa and others can provide me some advice what does not limited to, they want specific taxation docs for all the years, other they didnt specify, i submitted bank statement, pay slips and service statement and joining report already. 

Thanks


----------



## aown1982

*Granted*

Hi friends

I got the grant on 14th September, it was a long long wait of 130 days but glad that i have finally made it. will be moving there in Feb 2016. thanks to all of you!!!


----------



## KeeDa

Mike95 said:


> Many congratulations on your grant.
> 
> Can you please throw some light on visa lodging process. Is it completely through ImmiAccount? Do we need to send physical passport at any point?


All online through immiAccount and nothing to be sent physically.


----------



## KeeDa

immi2Oz said:


> At the bottom of the Application page, there's a section called "Admin forms documents" and an empty table under that with columns like "Type", "Client" etc.. and inside it says "No attachments available"..
> 
> what's this for?


Ignore those things. They probably make sense for an agent's account and not our normal immiAccounts.


----------



## KeeDa

josh-806 said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Can u throw some lights on my application status
> 
> Visa application lodge-7th July 2015
> PCC, Meds and all relevant docs submitted on 7th July
> 31st Aug,2015 CO contacts asking specific Taxation docs but not limited to for employment evidence(claim 10 points)
> 2nd August- send all taxation docs for each year, insurance certificates and service statement for the head of the organization
> called DIBP on 14th and lady told me its not yet reviewed
> 
> Please can Sr like KeeDa and others can provide me some advice what does not limited to, they want specific taxation docs for all the years, other they didnt specify, i submitted bank statement, pay slips and service statement and joining report already.
> 
> Thanks


Did you just send the requested documents or upload them into immiAccount as well? If you haven't yet, I suggest you upload them and also click the "Request Complete" button.

We don't know why they might have requested something specific. Maybe your bank statements showed you having a lot of money during that specific period, or maybe during that period, you were working at a financial or banking related company, or were dealing in stocks or other financial instruments, etc... or could be something else. Don't bother much, just satisfy their request and wait to hear back from them.


----------



## Here_to_fly

Mike95 said:


> Many congratulations on your grant.
> 
> Can you please throw some light on visa lodging process. Is it completely through ImmiAccount? Do we need to send physical passport at any point?


Thanks Mike... No physical documentation. Only scanned copies required to be uploaded through immi account...


----------



## josh-806

KeeDa said:


> Did you just send the requested documents or upload them into immiAccount as well? If you haven't yet, I suggest you upload them and also click the "Request Complete" button.
> 
> We don't know why they might have requested something specific. Maybe your bank statements showed you having a lot of money during that specific period, or maybe during that period, you were working at a financial or banking related company, or were dealing in stocks or other financial instruments, etc... or could be something else. Don't bother much, just satisfy their request and wait to hear back from them.


Thanks KeeDa for your prompt reply, I didnt submit all bank statement as there more than 100 pages, so what i did was statement from bank when my account was created, and there was monthly deposit from my employer, bank didnt even mention as salary, but declared that there was monthly deposit from my employer starting 2007 till date. i have submitted additional docs through immi website and click on complete requested button, my status says now assessment in progress from initially requested info status, i received email from CO telling me that .... "I have began considering ur application for this visa .... so soo etc" when they r asking for additional specific taxation docs for 2010,11,12 and 13 which i submitted, when i expect to hear from them ? 

thanks


----------



## aks.amitsahu

Hello Everybody ,

Very happy to tell , I finally got my grant after 3 months wait . 

I thank everyone for the valuable feedback & information shared & wish everyone a speedy grant .

Cheers
Amit


----------



## KeeDa

josh-806 said:


> Thanks KeeDa for your prompt reply, I didnt submit all bank statement as there more than 100 pages, so what i did was statement from bank when my account was created, and there was monthly deposit from my employer, bank didnt even mention as salary, but declared that there was monthly deposit from my employer starting 2007 till date. i have submitted additional docs through immi website and click on complete requested button, my status says now assessment in progress from initially requested info status, i received email from CO telling me that .... "I have began considering ur application for this visa .... so soo etc" when they r asking for additional specific taxation docs for 2010,11,12 and 13 which i submitted, when i expect to hear from them ?
> 
> thanks


Was it 14-August that you were told that they haven't reviewed the docs yet? If so, then it is more than a month now and you should call again. Sometimes all it takes is a call to get them onto your case again.


----------



## Mike95

Thanx for the reply.

your process was quick, started in April and u have ur grant with u by now. Super fast.

Just curious to know whats IED ? Estimated departure?lane: and if then why delay of 1 year? 



Here_to_fly said:


> Thanks Mike... No physical documentation. Only scanned copies required to be uploaded through immi account...


----------



## josh-806

KeeDa said:


> Was it 14-August that you were told that they haven't reviewed the docs yet? If so, then it is more than a month now and you should call again. Sometimes all it takes is a call to get them onto your case again.


it was told on 14th sep, 2015 that my docs were not reviewed, i submitted on 2nd sep 2015


----------



## cooldude555

aks.amitsahu said:


> Hello Everybody ,
> 
> Very happy to tell , I finally got my grant after 3 months wait .
> 
> I thank everyone for the valuable feedback & information shared & wish everyone a speedy grant .
> 
> Cheers
> Amit


Congratulations buddy. All the very best.


----------



## aks.amitsahu

josh-806 said:


> Thanks KeeDa for your prompt reply, I didnt submit all bank statement as there more than 100 pages, so what i did was statement from bank when my account was created, and there was monthly deposit from my employer, bank didnt even mention as salary, but declared that there was monthly deposit from my employer starting 2007 till date. i have submitted additional docs through immi website and click on complete requested button, my status says now assessment in progress from initially requested info status, i received email from CO telling me that .... "I have began considering ur application for this visa .... so soo etc" when they r asking for additional specific taxation docs for 2010,11,12 and 13 which i submitted, when i expect to hear from them ?
> 
> thanks





cooldude555 said:


> Congratulations buddy. All the very best.


Thanks Buddy .


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

jyothi318 said:


> When you click the link from EOI you will be prompted to register for IMMI account. Post which you will have to fill the 17 pages visa application. Some of the fields of this will be auto populated with details you have filled in while submitting your EOI.
> 
> Just go on answering each questions post clicking the lodge visa button in the EOI. The process is pretty simple and you wont have much confusion in filling the form.
> 
> After filling the 17 pages visa form and submitting you will be redirected to payment section. Post visa payment your visa will be considered to be lodged and a case officer will be allocated after 60 days of receiving your visa (time will be considered only from the day visa payment is done).
> 
> After this your visa application status would be 'Application Received' in the IMMI account. You get a button 'Get health details' in the application after lodging visa and completing payment. Once you click that a HAP ID will be generated once you fill in basic details on your previous history of illness (as if you had undergone any major surgeries in the past or had history of TB in your family, etc).
> 
> You will have to book the appointment from the suggested diagnostic centres (Listed in the IMMI account when your HAP ID is generated) and take the passport along with copy of the HAP ID page to get your medicals done.
> 
> Both medicals and PCC are valid for 1 year and your initial entry date would be the time before either of them expire and whichever is first.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thank you so much for the detailed response! Really appreciate it!!

I was busy collecting all documents and notarising them before even clicking on that EOI apply link!


----------



## Jammanu

Hello guys, is there anybody in this forum who received job verification call to themselves only but not in the company. I received job verification call already but my old company hasn't received yet. Just wanted to know if the officials are doing job verification call both to applicant and their company or sometimes to any one of them. Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa

Jammanu said:


> Hello guys, is there anybody in this forum who received job verification call to themselves only but not in the company. I received job verification call already but my old company hasn't received yet. Just wanted to know if the officials are doing job verification call both to applicant and their company or sometimes to any one of them. Thanks.


Yes, have heard of one instance a few months back where the applicant received a call and then immediately afterwards his HR did.


----------



## Jammanu

Keeda do you know anybody who received verification call to themselves only. Cuz day before yesterday I received verification call but my company hasn't received yet. Dunno when they will call there. Hoping this job verification thing to finish asap so that my application will move further.


----------



## cooldude555

Jammanu said:


> Hello guys, is there anybody in this forum who received job verification call to themselves only but not in the company. I received job verification call already but my old company hasn't received yet. Just wanted to know if the officials are doing job verification call both to applicant and their company or sometimes to any one of them. Thanks.


Could you please tell us more about the verification call that you faced? Questions asked and how long it lasted for?

Thanks.


----------



## Jammanu

Well he just asked regarding my company name. How long the company is in construction business. Who I was reporting to. How many people were working under me. How many persons are there in head office. Is there payslip for my salary which I said no since I used to receive cash back then. He was asking if i have attendance record. Then I told might be it's there in head office Cuz in site we used to send the attendance sheet every end of month to head office for salary payment. I think it lasted around 5 to 10 minutes.


----------



## cooldude555

Jammanu said:


> Well he just asked regarding my company name. How long the company is in construction business. Who I was reporting to. How many people were working under me. How many persons are there in head office. Is there payslip for my salary which I said no since I used to receive cash back then. He was asking if i have attendance record. Then I told might be it's there in head office Cuz in site we used to send the attendance sheet every end of month to head office for salary payment. I think it lasted around 5 to 10 minutes.


Thank you so much. This is very useful information.


----------



## hnmn4444

Snova said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone can help me regarding this issue?
> I need your help if you guys have experienced the same matter. When I am filling my application, a warning popped up which states " Applicant (xxx) has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Please review the Departments website for further information."
> 
> I can not remember if I have other applications. Currently, I am a TR holder which ended in November 2016. It is likely I will finalise my application at the beginning of October due to my overseas travel.
> 
> Please kindly advise me what I should do. Thank you.



I got a pop up warning saying "Applicant xxxxxxxxxx has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Please review the Departments website for further information."

what should i do now, i have to apply for the visa today. experts please help me how to proceed to the next step. can any one leave the immi's mail id if any.


----------



## sumit1286

Hi All,

I forgot to fill my HAP ID while filling the visa application form but my health details are available in Health information section. Also, I have uploaded HAP ID document.

Do I need to do anything else.

Please guide.

Thanks,
Sumit Taneja


----------



## Here_to_fly

Mike95 said:


> Thanx for the reply.
> 
> your process was quick, started in April and u have ur grant with u by now. Super fast.
> 
> Just curious to know whats IED ? Estimated departure?lane: and if then why delay of 1 year?


IED is Initial Entry Date, this is the deadline and all the granted applicants need to land in Australia by that date else your PR visa gone.


----------



## amirmz5

KeeDa said:


> For each applicant in your immiAccount, click on the "Get Health Status" button which opens a popup health declaration form. Fill and submit the form to get to the pdf referral letter. Print this letter, call the medical center and get an appointment. They will tell you about what else to carry along with this referral letter. Note: It would be one referral letter with its own unique HAP ID for each person in your application.


Thanks. After the examination what is the next step ? How should I upload my health document?

Another question, for character evidence, which option should be selected in immi account? There are several options like police clearance national or local, etc.


----------



## arun05

amirmz5 said:


> Thanks. After the examination what is the next step ? How should I upload my health document?
> 
> Another question, for character evidence, which option should be selected in immi account? There are several options like police clearance national or local, etc.


You do not need to upload any health document. you health panel clinic will upload document after completing.

Secondly, you choose Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National


----------



## abbasraza

Here_to_fly said:


> IED is Initial Entry Date, this is the deadline and all the granted applicants need to land in Australia by that date else your PR visa gone.


Please guide, form 80 & CV is compulsory for visa process? Do i upload it in advance or wait till CO ask for it?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

abbasraza said:


> Please guide, form 80 & CV is compulsory for visa process? Do i upload it in advance or wait till CO ask for it?


It's not compulsory. 
However, these days CO's usually ask for form 80, hence, everyone is uploading form 80 in advance to avoid any delay in the visa processing.
CV isn't required at all unless CO asks, but yes it has been observed that uploading form80 in advance helps people getting direct grants.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

ohtea said:


> Sorry, but I don't know the answer to your question, but I was wondering - did you get all your documents translated?
> 
> My partner is from France and we have a birth certificate and education documents in French. He is the secondary candidate and we're not claiming points for him. Is translation necessary?
> 
> Thank you


I did not have to get anything translated because I don't have any non-English documents.

If you're not claiming points, I don't think you need to worry about submitting documents or translations for them... unless you want to play it really safe. That's my understanding. But I'll let more experienced people here answer your question.


----------



## nidi

Hey All,

I got evaluation of my profile done a consultancy agency, which evaluated my score to as 65 with Superior PTE scores. I am appearing for PTE on 6 Oct 2015.

I am curious that I would need help of a immigration consultancy for Australian PR process or I would be able to carry out the whole process on my own.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

nidi said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I got evaluation of my profile done a consultancy agency, which evaluated my score to as 65 with Superior PTE scores. I am appearing for PTE on 6 Oct 2015.
> 
> I am curious that I would need help of a immigration consultancy for Australian PR process or I would be able to carry out the whole process on my own.


You mean you added 10 points from your own (guessing it that you'll make it to superior benchmark)? 
And the process is pretty transparent and not that hard, almost everyone here on this forum is working on their applications on their own.
If you're too lazy, then you might go for an agent.

Needless to say, this forum has a lot of people who know a lot more than agents and are always up for helping.


----------



## sai438

nidi said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I got evaluation of my profile done a consultancy agency, which evaluated my score to as 65 with Superior PTE scores. I am appearing for PTE on 6 Oct 2015.
> 
> I am curious that I would need help of a immigration consultancy for Australian PR process or I would be able to carry out the whole process on my own.


you can do it on your own...please refer to other forum topics on EOI.

please do not waste money by going through agent. Forum has helped many people in the past and it'll help you in future as well.

All the best for your PTE exam


----------



## abbasraza

gaurav.kushan said:


> It's not compulsory.
> However, these days CO's usually ask for form 80, hence, everyone is uploading form 80 in advance to avoid any delay in the visa processing.
> CV isn't required at all unless CO asks, but yes it has been observed that uploading form80 in advance helps people getting direct grants.


Thanks for your valuable input. i need your support on following query as well. 

I was born in Multan, Pakistan. I lived there from 1983 till April 2006. Then i moved to Islamabad , Pakistan because i got job there. I am still living in Islamabad. I have to submit PCC for last 10 years. Do i submit/arrange 2*PCC from both cities or from May 2006 till now is fine. Please guide.


----------



## drmudit

abbasraza said:


> Thanks for your valuable input. i need your support on following query as well.
> 
> I was born in Multan, Pakistan. I lived there from 1983 till April 2006. Then i moved to Islamabad , Pakistan because i got job there. I am still living in Islamabad. I have to submit PCC for last 10 years. Do i submit/arrange 2*PCC from both cities or from May 2006 till now is fine. Please guide.


PCC is country specific so single pcc from your country is good enough. Moreover, address is usually not mentioned in PCC.


----------



## SURYA123

abbasraza said:


> Thanks for your valuable input. i need your support on following query as well.
> 
> I was born in Multan, Pakistan. I lived there from 1983 till April 2006. Then i moved to Islamabad , Pakistan because i got job there. I am still living in Islamabad. I have to submit PCC for last 10 years. Do i submit/arrange 2*PCC from both cities or from May 2006 till now is fine. Please guide.


Hi,

No, You don't need 2 PCC. One PCC is enough.


----------



## sumit1286

Hi All,

I forgot to fill my HAP ID while filling the visa application form but my health details are available in Health information section. Also, I have uploaded HAP ID document.

Do I need to do anything else.

Please guide.

Thanks,
Sumit Taneja


----------



## samzam

Got a call from Embassy for verification. My old companies did not get a call yet as far as I know.



Jammanu said:


> Hello guys, is there anybody in this forum who received job verification call to themselves only but not in the company. I received job verification call already but my old company hasn't received yet. Just wanted to know if the officials are doing job verification call both to applicant and their company or sometimes to any one of them. Thanks.


----------



## happieaussie2016

*Visa granted>>>>>*

What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
Now I am thinking whether they intentionally wanted to send me the grant on my Birthday ( just a wishful thinking) .
Anyway I pray that everyone waiting for updates on their grant status get it soon.
I know its so difficult to wait especially when no CO contacts you and you are clueless on what your status is. but the end is worth the wait.

well till now I haven't been contacted by any CO. I submitted form 80 for myself out of frustration as nothing was happening for my case.
Did not submit form 80 for my wife or any other document like 1221 for myself or my wife.no CV or nothing.
I claimed 10 points for experience with 5 companies. details in my signature.

I would like to thank Keeda who taught me how to present my documents and upload in the correct way.
Thanks to Jeeten who was there for every query being asked. thanks to mainak and nicemathan whose posts taught me how to go ahead in the process....
thanks to everyone on this forum who directly or indirectly helped me out in the process.


----------



## omarsh

Congratulations Suku


----------



## arun05

suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> Now I am thinking whether they intentionally wanted to send me the grant on my Birthday ( just a wishful thinking) .
> Anyway I pray that everyone waiting for updates on their grant status get it soon.
> I know its so difficult to wait especially when no CO contacts you and you are clueless on what your status is. but the end is worth the wait.
> 
> well till now I haven't been contacted by any CO. I submitted form 80 for myself out of frustration as nothing was happening for my case.
> Did not submit form 80 for my wife or any other document like 1221 for myself or my wife.no CV or nothing.
> I claimed 10 points for experience with 5 companies. details in my signature.
> 
> I would like to thank Keeda who taught me how to present my documents and upload in the correct way.
> Thanks to Jeeten who was there for every query being asked. thanks to mainak and nicemathan whose posts taught me how to go ahead in the process....
> thanks to everyone on this forum who directly or indirectly helped me out in the process.



First of all Many many happy returns of the day SUKU.......Happy Birthday......
Finaly it is your day Congrats for golden mail......
It is party time, Enjoy...


----------



## Zimmy09

Hearty congratulations suku.its a big gift from immigration.it happened to one of my friend too.it is intentional.


----------



## arun05

Dear All,

new update from skillselect site

Invitation rounds will be held twice a month from October 2015 and dates of rounds will be advised in advance

*Note*: ​the following occupation group has reached its ceiling and no more invitations will be issue during the 2015-16 programme year:
2212 – Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasures


----------



## Gaut

suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> Now I am thinking whether they intentionally wanted to send me the grant on my Birthday ( just a wishful thinking) .
> Anyway I pray that everyone waiting for updates on their grant status get it soon.
> I know its so difficult to wait especially when no CO contacts you and you are clueless on what your status is. but the end is worth the wait.
> 
> well till now I haven't been contacted by any CO. I submitted form 80 for myself out of frustration as nothing was happening for my case.
> Did not submit form 80 for my wife or any other document like 1221 for myself or my wife.no CV or nothing.
> I claimed 10 points for experience with 5 companies. details in my signature.
> 
> I would like to thank Keeda who taught me how to present my documents and upload in the correct way.
> Thanks to Jeeten who was there for every query being asked. thanks to mainak and nicemathan whose posts taught me how to go ahead in the process....
> thanks to everyone on this forum who directly or indirectly helped me out in the process.


Congrats Suku. Was following your posts since long, great to hear the good news. Wish you a happy birthday too.


----------



## sai438

suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> Now I am thinking whether they intentionally wanted to send me the grant on my Birthday ( just a wishful thinking) .
> Anyway I pray that everyone waiting for updates on their grant status get it soon.
> I know its so difficult to wait especially when no CO contacts you and you are clueless on what your status is. but the end is worth the wait.
> 
> well till now I haven't been contacted by any CO. I submitted form 80 for myself out of frustration as nothing was happening for my case.
> Did not submit form 80 for my wife or any other document like 1221 for myself or my wife.no CV or nothing.
> I claimed 10 points for experience with 5 companies. details in my signature.
> 
> I would like to thank Keeda who taught me how to present my documents and upload in the correct way.
> Thanks to Jeeten who was there for every query being asked. thanks to mainak and nicemathan whose posts taught me how to go ahead in the process....
> thanks to everyone on this forum who directly or indirectly helped me out in the process.



Many many happy returns of the day suku....
Congratulation for your grant...double bonanaza....arty:

All the best for future


----------



## goodtimes

suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> Now I am thinking whether they intentionally wanted to send me the grant on my Birthday ( just a wishful thinking) .
> Anyway I pray that everyone waiting for updates on their grant status get it soon.
> I know its so difficult to wait especially when no CO contacts you and you are clueless on what your status is. but the end is worth the wait.
> 
> well till now I haven't been contacted by any CO. I submitted form 80 for myself out of frustration as nothing was happening for my case.
> Did not submit form 80 for my wife or any other document like 1221 for myself or my wife.no CV or nothing.
> I claimed 10 points for experience with 5 companies. details in my signature.
> 
> I would like to thank Keeda who taught me how to present my documents and upload in the correct way.
> Thanks to Jeeten who was there for every query being asked. thanks to mainak and nicemathan whose posts taught me how to go ahead in the process....
> thanks to everyone on this forum who directly or indirectly helped me out in the process.


Congratulations!! :thumb: ... Where's the party mate? :eyebrows: ...


----------



## happieaussie2016

So many wishes.....it seems I have an extended circle of friends..... thanks all.....


----------



## happieaussie2016

For people who are in the process of submitting documents here is the list of documents I submitted and I guess it would suffice for any wannabe person or new to the process.....This is just my list of documents.
Submitted separate list of documents for my spouse and kid.


----------



## omarsh

Submitted my Form 80 and all documents are now uploaded!


----------



## drmudit

My CO has asked for my academic transcript. I am trying to get one made from my college. Just wondering if that is it or they may ask for more documents later. How long does it take for grant after submission of required doc. Thanks in advance..


----------



## fakebaniya

Hi Experts,

We hold a valid 457 visa as well. For 457 visa, we got our X-rays done this May end. For 189, we need some additional tests done like HIV etc. Can we reuse same X-rays we did for 457, please note that the physician sent our X-ray reports directly to Immigration department, so we do not have any reference.

Thanks.


----------



## fakebaniya

Can a color copy of PCC be uploaded? Or should it be notarized?

Thanks.


----------



## arun05

fakebaniya said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> We hold a valid 457 visa as well. For 457 visa, we got our X-rays done this May end. For 189, we need some additional tests done like HIV etc. Can we reuse same X-rays we did for 457, please note that the physician sent our X-ray reports directly to Immigration department, so we do not have any reference.
> 
> Thanks.


*Can I re-use my health clearance?*
You may be able to re-use the health examination reports or health clearance you used for your current visa to show that you meet the health requirement for a new visa application


----------



## Here_to_fly

suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> Now I am thinking whether they intentionally wanted to send me the grant on my Birthday ( just a wishful thinking) .
> Anyway I pray that everyone waiting for updates on their grant status get it soon.
> I know its so difficult to wait especially when no CO contacts you and you are clueless on what your status is. but the end is worth the wait.
> 
> well till now I haven't been contacted by any CO. I submitted form 80 for myself out of frustration as nothing was happening for my case.
> Did not submit form 80 for my wife or any other document like 1221 for myself or my wife.no CV or nothing.
> I claimed 10 points for experience with 5 companies. details in my signature.
> 
> I would like to thank Keeda who taught me how to present my documents and upload in the correct way.
> Thanks to Jeeten who was there for every query being asked. thanks to mainak and nicemathan whose posts taught me how to go ahead in the process....
> thanks to everyone on this forum who directly or indirectly helped me out in the process.


Happy Birthday Dear and Many Many Happy Returns of This Special Day.

Wish you all the very best for new life as Oz


----------



## arun05

fakebaniya said:


> Can a color copy of PCC be uploaded? Or should it be notarized?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, You can upload colour scan copy of PCC


----------



## gd2015

suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> Now I am thinking whether they intentionally wanted to send me the grant on my Birthday ( just a wishful thinking) .
> Anyway I pray that everyone waiting for updates on their grant status get it soon.
> I know its so difficult to wait especially when no CO contacts you and you are clueless on what your status is. but the end is worth the wait.
> 
> well till now I haven't been contacted by any CO. I submitted form 80 for myself out of frustration as nothing was happening for my case.
> Did not submit form 80 for my wife or any other document like 1221 for myself or my wife.no CV or nothing.
> I claimed 10 points for experience with 5 companies. details in my signature.
> 
> I would like to thank Keeda who taught me how to present my documents and upload in the correct way.
> Thanks to Jeeten who was there for every query being asked. thanks to mainak and nicemathan whose posts taught me how to go ahead in the process....
> thanks to everyone on this forum who directly or indirectly helped me out in the process.


Many many congratulations to you.


----------



## MM1108

suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> Now I am thinking whether they intentionally wanted to send me the grant on my Birthday ( just a wishful thinking) .
> Anyway I pray that everyone waiting for updates on their grant status get it soon.
> I know its so difficult to wait especially when no CO contacts you and you are clueless on what your status is. but the end is worth the wait.
> 
> well till now I haven't been contacted by any CO. I submitted form 80 for myself out of frustration as nothing was happening for my case.
> Did not submit form 80 for my wife or any other document like 1221 for myself or my wife.no CV or nothing.
> I claimed 10 points for experience with 5 companies. details in my signature.
> 
> I would like to thank Keeda who taught me how to present my documents and upload in the correct way.
> Thanks to Jeeten who was there for every query being asked. thanks to mainak and nicemathan whose posts taught me how to go ahead in the process....
> thanks to everyone on this forum who directly or indirectly helped me out in the process.


Double wishes suku!!

Many many happy returns of the day! and
Congrats for grant!!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Hi all. I have a question regarding pcc. I need to provide the following pcc - India (country of citizenship), SA (current residence) and USA (prior stay for 8 years). SA pcc is dated end of Aug. US pcc is dated July. And India pcc is dated April 2015. Do I need to redo any of these pcc or can I apply with these? ? I understand that my IED will be determined based on the SA pcc date...


----------



## cooldude555

suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> Now I am thinking whether they intentionally wanted to send me the grant on my Birthday ( just a wishful thinking) .
> Anyway I pray that everyone waiting for updates on their grant status get it soon.
> I know its so difficult to wait especially when no CO contacts you and you are clueless on what your status is. but the end is worth the wait.
> 
> well till now I haven't been contacted by any CO. I submitted form 80 for myself out of frustration as nothing was happening for my case.
> Did not submit form 80 for my wife or any other document like 1221 for myself or my wife.no CV or nothing.
> I claimed 10 points for experience with 5 companies. details in my signature.
> 
> I would like to thank Keeda who taught me how to present my documents and upload in the correct way.
> Thanks to Jeeten who was there for every query being asked. thanks to mainak and nicemathan whose posts taught me how to go ahead in the process....
> thanks to everyone on this forum who directly or indirectly helped me out in the process.


Hearty Congratulations buddy. All the best for your future. Wish you a very happy birthday.


----------



## jelli-kallu

fakebaniya said:


> Can a color copy of PCC be uploaded? Or should it be notarized?
> 
> Thanks.


Color scan is good. Notary not required.


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

Immediately. Within 2-3 mins. Verification was only with my current employer and not with any of the past employers.


----------



## greeklord007

Congrats on your visa mate.. What was the verification regarding ?


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

greeklord007 said:


> Congrats on your visa mate.. What was the verification regarding ?


It was about my job profile, education background and remuneration...


----------



## drmudit

*Reposting due to no reply...*
My CO has asked for my academic transcript. I am trying to get one made from my college. Just wondering if that is it for the grant* or they may ask for more documents later*. How long does it take for grant after submission of required doc. Thanks in advance..


----------



## greeklord007

Rakesh Parmar said:


> It was about my job profile, education background and remuneration...


oh..congrats mate.. and Welcome to OZ LAND


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi Mudit,
Usually the CO will ask for the required docs in one go.
if he has not requested any other things then that means he is OK with your other documents.
But sometimes it has been seen that the CO will request other documents later on.
all depends on the CO who is accessing your case.
once you upload and email them the documents remember to press the request complete button. which notifies your CO that you have uploaded your documents and nothing pending from your end.
if there is no update within 5 days you can call up the immi phone no. which has shown great results by getting immediate grants.
hope it helps you...



drmudit said:


> *Reposting due to no reply...*
> My CO has asked for my academic transcript. I am trying to get one made from my college. Just wondering if that is it for the grant* or they may ask for more documents later*. How long does it take for grant after submission of required doc. Thanks in advance..


----------



## drmudit

suku1809 said:


> hi Mudit,
> Usually the CO will ask for the required docs in one go.
> if he has not requested any other things then that means he is OK with your other documents.
> But sometimes it has been seen that the CO will request other documents later on.
> all depends on the CO who is accessing your case.
> once you upload and email them the documents remember to press the request complete button. which notifies your CO that you have uploaded your documents and nothing pending from your end.
> if there is no update within 5 days you can call up the immi phone no. which has shown great results by getting immediate grants.
> hope it helps you...


Thanks for the useful and detailed reply


----------



## ZubairKhan

abbasraza said:


> Thanks for your valuable input. i need your support on following query as well.
> 
> I was born in Multan, Pakistan. I lived there from 1983 till April 2006. Then i moved to Islamabad , Pakistan because i got job there. I am still living in Islamabad. I have to submit PCC for last 10 years. Do i submit/arrange 2*PCC from both cities or from May 2006 till now is fine. Please guide.


To the best of my information, In Pakistan PCC's are issued district wise (at least in Punjab), so if you are required to send PCC of last 10 years only and you lived in single district during that time then one should suffice, otherwise go for 2 PCC as Isb Police is separate institution. 
For instance, Lahore city police will not issue PCC of another district if you have 2 different addresses.


----------



## KeeDa

nidi said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I got evaluation of my profile done a consultancy agency, which evaluated my score to as 65 with Superior PTE scores. I am appearing for PTE on 6 Oct 2015.
> 
> I am curious that I would need help of a immigration consultancy for Australian PR process or I would be able to carry out the whole process on my own.


Do it on your own. Even if you hire them, you will be asked to do all the running around to get the documents to their desk. You will be paying them a hefty amount just to create an account and uploading the documents. Unless you do not have a straight forward case and need expert advice on immigration topics, you do not need an agent. Even if you do, you should be hiring an expert immigration lawyer (preferably from Australia) who is also a registered MARA agent.



gaurav.kushan said:


> You mean you added 10 points from your own (guessing it that you'll make it to superior benchmark)?
> And the process is pretty transparent and not that hard, almost everyone here on this forum is working on their applications on their own.
> If you're too lazy, then you might go for an agent.
> 
> Needless to say, this forum has a lot of people who know a lot more than agents and are always up for helping.


:thumb:
Agreed. It is pretty straightforward process and a few good blogs here should help you understand it:
My Journey For Australia PR

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html


----------



## jelli-kallu

KeeDa said:


> Do it on your own. Even if you hire them, you will be asked to do all the running around to get the documents to their desk. You will be paying them a hefty amount just to create an account and uploading the documents. Unless you do not have a straight forward case and need expert advice on immigration topics, you do not need an agent. Even if you do, you should be hiring an expert immigration lawyer (preferably from Australia) who is also a registered MARA agent.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> Agreed. It is pretty straightforward process and a few good blogs here should help you understand it:
> My Journey For Australia PR
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html


*PLEASE DO NOT GO FOR A CONSULTANCY!!! * Pardon the bold and caps but it's an utter waste of money!!

Go ahead and ask the silliest of questions and you will find great folks on this forum, who will be more than willing to help you out, with all the details! They will point you to step-by-step guides, that are available on this forum and even guide you personally on specific questions.


----------



## ZubairKhan

suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> Now I am thinking whether they intentionally wanted to send me the grant on my Birthday ( just a wishful thinking) .
> Anyway I pray that everyone waiting for updates on their grant status get it soon.
> I know its so difficult to wait especially when no CO contacts you and you are clueless on what your status is. but the end is worth the wait.
> 
> well till now I haven't been contacted by any CO. I submitted form 80 for myself out of frustration as nothing was happening for my case.
> Did not submit form 80 for my wife or any other document like 1221 for myself or my wife.no CV or nothing.
> I claimed 10 points for experience with 5 companies. details in my signature.
> 
> I would like to thank Keeda who taught me how to present my documents and upload in the correct way.
> Thanks to Jeeten who was there for every query being asked. thanks to mainak and nicemathan whose posts taught me how to go ahead in the process....
> thanks to everyone on this forum who directly or indirectly helped me out in the process.



Happi B'Day and Grant Day mate


----------



## ZubairKhan

3rd Aug applicants are getting contacted or granted even, anxiousness for 4th Aug applicants like me is on the rise  
By the way, anyone from 4th Aug have CO assigned or something?


----------



## sudeepdai

drmudit said:


> *Reposting due to no reply...*
> 
> My CO has asked for my academic transcript. I am trying to get one made from my college. Just wondering if that is it for the grant* or they may ask for more documents later*. How long does it take for grant after submission of required doc. Thanks in advance..



You never know. Generally they ask for all docs at once. So , if they have asked for only that, then the doc should be enough. 

However, there are some cases here when the CO asked for some info once and then again requested for additional info in a few days.

You never know. Almost always, they ask for stuffs at one go to make it easier for you as well as the CO.

Best of luck.
Cheers


----------



## drmudit

Happy birthday suku 1809 and enjoy the great news and further years of your life in oz...


----------



## samzam

I lodged on 2nd July. No contact yet. A verification call came from Aus embassy in New Delhi on Monday. No update or status change after that.



ZubairKhan said:


> 3rd Aug applicants are getting contacted or granted even, anxiousness for 4th Aug applicants like me is on the rise
> By the way, anyone from 4th Aug have CO assigned or something?


----------



## KeeDa

suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> Now I am thinking whether they intentionally wanted to send me the grant on my Birthday ( just a wishful thinking) .
> Anyway I pray that everyone waiting for updates on their grant status get it soon.
> I know its so difficult to wait especially when no CO contacts you and you are clueless on what your status is. but the end is worth the wait.
> 
> well till now I haven't been contacted by any CO. I submitted form 80 for myself out of frustration as nothing was happening for my case.
> Did not submit form 80 for my wife or any other document like 1221 for myself or my wife.no CV or nothing.
> I claimed 10 points for experience with 5 companies. details in my signature.
> 
> I would like to thank Keeda who taught me how to present my documents and upload in the correct way.
> Thanks to Jeeten who was there for every query being asked. thanks to mainak and nicemathan whose posts taught me how to go ahead in the process....
> thanks to everyone on this forum who directly or indirectly helped me out in the process.


Hearty Congratulations








A few days ago you called and were told that nobody has even looked at your case yet, and now today you have been granted the visa on your birthday! I remember a similar case from last year when someone received the grant on their daughter's birthday. Maybe just co-incidence, maybe not- who knows, they had your case all assessed and finalized and were waiting for this day to send you that golden email.


----------



## ash36

Hi All,

the visa fees is AUD$ 3600, which amounts to INR 171595.73 as per today's currency value. But my agent has demanded INR 1853xx. He says there are some tax applied on AUD 3600 by DIBP. Is this true? tax worth INR 14000+??


----------



## jelli-kallu

KeeDa said:


> Do it on your own. Even if you hire them, you will be asked to do all the running around to get the documents to their desk. You will be paying them a hefty amount just to create an account and uploading the documents. Unless you do not have a straight forward case and need expert advice on immigration topics, you do not need an agent. Even if you do, you should be hiring an expert immigration lawyer (preferably from Australia) who is also a registered MARA agent.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> Agreed. It is pretty straightforward process and a few good blogs here should help you understand it:
> My Journey For Australia PR
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html





ash36 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> the visa fees is AUD$ 3600, which amounts to INR 171595.73 as per today's currency value. But my agent has demanded INR 1853xx. He says there are some tax applied on AUD 3600 by DIBP. Is this true? tax worth INR 14000+??


Why don't you make the payment? Tell your consultant to buzz off! They are ripping you left, right and center!!


----------



## bharathyku

ash36 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> the visa fees is AUD$ 3600, which amounts to INR 171595.73 as per today's currency value. But my agent has demanded INR 1853xx. He says there are some tax applied on AUD 3600 by DIBP. Is this true? tax worth INR 14000+??


Are you using your creidt card for the payment? If yes then the taxes do go to that amount. Forex card or Australian credit card would save you money.


----------



## bharathyku

bharathyku said:


> Are you using your creidt card for the payment? If yes then the taxes do go to that amount. Forex card or Australian credit card would save you money.


 Having said that I guess each card will have different taxes.so I suggest you personally go there and make the payment. You will have to pay the amount the DIBP has asked for and then the taxes would be calculated automatically. Not sure how your agent came up with that tax amount.


----------



## jelli-kallu

bharathyku said:


> Are you using your creidt card for the payment? If yes then the taxes do go to that amount. Forex card or Australian credit card would save you money.


If you have a friend or relative, transfer the money to their account and make the payment through their debit card. You'll only pay 2% or so, as additional cost. Apart from about 2-3K INR or so for the transfer, the standard charges by indian banks.


----------



## ash36

jelli-kallu said:


> Why don't you make the payment? Tell your consultant to buzz off! They are ripping you left, right and center!!


I wish i could, i have the amount with me, But i dont have a credit card with that high credit limit. i have 2 credit cards with limit 30K(CITI bank) and 35K(SBI).

Is there any other possible way i could do the payment by myself?
Anybody who has recently done a visa fees payment, please rescue me.


----------



## abcmel

suku1809 said:


> What's the best gift someone can receive on his Birthday.
> Well under these circumstances it has to be a Grant email from the IMMI deptt.
> Well today is my Birthday and finally after so many sleepless nights and days of restlessness I have received grants for my family.
> I would like to thank each one of you who have directly or indirectly helped me , motivated me to hang on and that I would get that email one day.
> Now I am thinking whether they intentionally wanted to send me the grant on my Birthday ( just a wishful thinking) .
> Anyway I pray that everyone waiting for updates on their grant status get it soon.
> I know its so difficult to wait especially when no CO contacts you and you are clueless on what your status is. but the end is worth the wait.
> 
> well till now I haven't been contacted by any CO. I submitted form 80 for myself out of frustration as nothing was happening for my case.
> Did not submit form 80 for my wife or any other document like 1221 for myself or my wife.no CV or nothing.
> I claimed 10 points for experience with 5 companies. details in my signature.
> 
> I would like to thank Keeda who taught me how to present my documents and upload in the correct way.
> Thanks to Jeeten who was there for every query being asked. thanks to mainak and nicemathan whose posts taught me how to go ahead in the process....
> thanks to everyone on this forum who directly or indirectly helped me out in the process.


Great news... Many congrats and Happy b'day Suku.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi all. I have a question regarding pcc. I need to provide the following pcc - India (country of citizenship), SA (current residence) and USA (prior stay for 8 years). SA pcc is dated end of Aug. US pcc is dated July. And India pcc is dated April 2015. Do I need to redo any of these pcc or can I apply with these? ? I understand that my IED will be determined based on the SA pcc date...


Please can a senior help answer my above query? Thanks in advance.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hi Mate,
PCC is valid for a period of 1 Year. that's why your intial entry date into Aus is based on either your PCC or medicals whichever is medical.
if you expect a grant soon and your 1 year period is not going to get over within that time then you are good to go.
no need to go for a separate PCC.

Do check whether your validity of PCC is for 1 year before going ahead.



Nostalgia Nut said:


> Please can a senior help answer my above query? Thanks in advance.


----------



## melbournite

GOD IS GREAT!!!
Finally got Visa today!!!!

Thanks everyone for their support.

Cheers....!!!


----------



## abcmel

melbournite said:


> GOD IS GREAT!!!
> Finally got Visa today!!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for their support.
> 
> Cheers....!!!


Congrats!!!!


----------



## hkaur

ash36 said:


> I wish i could, i have the amount with me, But i dont have a credit card with that high credit limit. i have 2 credit cards with limit 30K(CITI bank) and 35K(SBI).
> 
> Is there any other possible way i could do the payment by myself?
> Anybody who has recently done a visa fees payment, please rescue me.


Hi,

I too had the same problem. I hold a Citi CC so I called their helpline number. They did a one time credit limit upgrade for me, so I pre-deposited the total amount in my credit card and that worked. Basically, you may try calling Citi helpline and explain the situation. They can do a one time exception to this if you pre-deposit the total visa fee amount towards your credit card. Hope that helps!!!!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

suku1809 said:


> Hi Mate,
> PCC is valid for a period of 1 Year. that's why your intial entry date into Aus is based on either your PCC or medicals whichever is medical.
> if you expect a grant soon and your 1 year period is not going to get over within that time then you are good to go.
> no need to go for a separate PCC.
> 
> Do check whether your validity of PCC is for 1 year before going ahead.


Thanks. I was mainly concerned because contrary to many others I have already got all my pcc lined up in a row but only now I'm going to lodge the visa over the weekend. The date on pcc for current country of residence is Aug 28th I think. So I'm assuming I'll get IED as Aug 28th 2016.


----------



## happieaussie2016

hey mate,
I think intial entry dat would be from the oldest dated PCC . so be prepard for that.
And moreover you did a good thing of getting the PCC from US before hand as I heard it takes a very long time and you saved yourself some anxious days in the future process.

all the best.



Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thanks. I was mainly concerned because contrary to many others I have already got all my pcc lined up in a row but only now I'm going to lodge the visa over the weekend. The date on pcc for current country of residence is Aug 28th I think. So I'm assuming I'll get IED as Aug 28th 2016.


----------



## omarsh

It will be based on the earliest PCC date you got!

My case:
Pcc uk 28 July
Pcc Jo 19 aug
Pcc uae 16 sep

They will look at UK's date in this case because its the earliest


----------



## karthik_rk

Finally got contacted by a CO. Now here is my dilemma, he has requested for a PCC. My passport address is Hyderabad and I am staying in Mysore for last 2 years and never stayed in one single house for more than 8 months. 

I contacted passport seva helpline and they said you need a proof of current address and not permamnent address. 

Can you please advice on how can I get PCC now?


----------



## Gaut

ash36 said:


> I wish i could, i have the amount with me, But i dont have a credit card with that high credit limit. i have 2 credit cards with limit 30K(CITI bank) and 35K(SBI).
> 
> Is there any other possible way i could do the payment by myself?
> Anybody who has recently done a visa fees payment, please rescue me.


Hi, simplest way is to buy a forex card from ICICI or Axis bank and then use the card to make the payment. All the best!!


----------



## Gaut

Hearty Congrats to all those who received your Visas today. And all the best for all those who are awaiting their Grants. Lets see what next week has in store for all of us who are eagerly waiting!!


----------



## gkaushik

*Got the grant!!*

Friends,

Yesterday (17-Sep-2015) my agent call me to inform, that I have got visa grant (Me, Wife and a Kid). Yippeeee!!
I guess it's a direct grant, as my agent didn't ask for anything after lodging the visa application. Medicals were done after 3 weeks of lodging visa. All other documents were front loaded.
I still have to verify the details yet, like names spellings, passport numbers are correct etc etc.
The timelines are in my signature. 
Thanks you all the friends in this forum to keep people positive!!

Wish that all people waiting for grant, may get it soon!!

I'll update the sheet with date.
Cheers!
G. :second::second:


----------



## ambition_vik

Dear GD2015,

I am also ICT BA. 

Are you claiming points for education?
Does ACS assess your qualification comparable to AQF? 

Please reply.



gd2015 said:


> Many many congratulations to you.


----------



## ambition_vik

Congrats Mate and best of luck for new journey.

Does ACS assess your qualification?



gkaushik said:


> Friends,
> 
> Yesterday (17-Sep-2015) my agent call me to inform, that I have got visa grant (Me, Wife and a Kid). Yippeeee!!
> I guess it's a direct grant, as my agent didn't ask for anything after lodging the visa application. Medicals were done after 3 weeks of lodging visa. All other documents were front loaded.
> I still have to verify the details yet, like names spellings, passport numbers are correct etc etc.
> The timelines are in my signature.
> Thanks you all the friends in this forum to keep people positive!!
> 
> Wish that all people waiting for grant, may get it soon!!
> 
> I'll update the sheet with date.
> Cheers!
> G. :second::second:


----------



## karthik_rk

karthik_rk said:


> Finally got contacted by a CO. Now here is my dilemma, he has requested for a PCC. My passport address is Hyderabad and I am staying in Mysore for last 2 years and never stayed in one single house for more than 8 months.
> 
> I contacted passport seva helpline and they said you need a proof of current address and not permamnent address.
> 
> Can you please advice on how can I get PCC now?


Guys any help on this would be really helpful.


----------



## gkaushik

ambition_vik said:


> Congrats Mate and best of luck for new journey.
> 
> Does ACS assess your qualification?


No. My degree was not in line with ICT, so I had to prepare RPL, to show my ICT knowledge & experience. I also provided experience letters from all companies (current & previous), stating my role & responsibilities, which aligned with ICT.


----------



## ivanskinner007

Guys i need support in 2 areans, 

1) Did anybody filled out form 1023 to make some correction specially for the point on non migrating dependent family members. I mistakenly added my parents and my sister details and non it is asking for getting the PCC and medical done for all of them. I found out on the forum that i need to submit form 1023. Now there is option which says 
12 The incorrect information provided was on:
a) visa application
b) passenger card
c) form 1022 Notification of
changes in circumstances 

Which one to select ?

2) To upload the document I have 2 options for both qualification and experience. 

Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of

Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of

Not sure under which catergory I need to upload my R&R and qualification details. I am in india and all my experience is in India itself never traveled abroad and same was updated in the application.


----------



## ivanskinner007

To add on to the point 2, below are few descriptions. 

Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of
Provide evidence of your Australian work experience. This may include a certified copy of your employment contract, a letter/statement from your business/employer or work reference.

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of
Provide evidence of your overseas work experience. This may include a certified copy of your employment contract, a letter/statement from your business/employer or work reference.

Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
Provide evidence of your Australian qualifications. This may include a certified copy of your academic transcripts, educational certificate (degree, diploma etc) or letter/statement from your Australian education institution.

Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of
Provide evidence of your overseas qualifications. This may include a certified copy of your academic transcripts, educational certificate (degree, diploma etc) or letter/statement from your overseas education institution.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hi,
Not sure about point 1 as never filled that form.
But for point 2.

1Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - ( FILL HERE if you are claiming points for experience in India (Overseas means out of Australia)

Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of :- (FILL HERE if you are claiming points for education in India (Overseas means out of Australia)



ivanskinner007 said:


> Guys i need support in 2 areans,
> 
> 1) Did anybody filled out form 1023 to make some correction specially for the point on non migrating dependent family members. I mistakenly added my parents and my sister details and non it is asking for getting the PCC and medical done for all of them. I found out on the forum that i need to submit form 1023. Now there is option which says
> 12 The incorrect information provided was on:
> a) visa application
> b) passenger card
> c) form 1022 Notification of
> changes in circumstances
> 
> Which one to select ?
> 
> 2) To upload the document I have 2 options for both qualification and experience.
> 
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of
> 
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of
> 
> Not sure under which catergory I need to upload my R&R and qualification details. I am in india and all my experience is in India itself never traveled abroad and same was updated in the application.


----------



## younus92

Congratulations to all those who received Visas today. And all the best for all those who are awaiting for their Grants. Lets see what next week has in store for all of us who are eagerly waiting.....


----------



## abcmel

gkaushik said:


> Friends,
> 
> Yesterday (17-Sep-2015) my agent call me to inform, that I have got visa grant (Me, Wife and a Kid). Yippeeee!!
> I guess it's a direct grant, as my agent didn't ask for anything after lodging the visa application. Medicals were done after 3 weeks of lodging visa. All other documents were front loaded.
> I still have to verify the details yet, like names spellings, passport numbers are correct etc etc.
> The timelines are in my signature.
> Thanks you all the friends in this forum to keep people positive!!
> 
> Wish that all people waiting for grant, may get it soon!!
> 
> I'll update the sheet with date.
> Cheers!
> G. :second::second:



Congrats gkaushik


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Thanks a lot suku1809 and omarsh for your help! Then, in that case I may have to redo my India pcc which has an April 2015 date currently. It's the oldest. If I redo that one, then my oldest pcc will be the US one from July 2015. Good enough I guess.

So then after lodging the visa and paying the fees, can I upload all docs except pcc? Then once the new India pcc comes I can upload all pcc at once and finish the submission. Is that fine?


----------



## samzam

By the grace of God, got the grant today for spouse and me at 2pm IST!!!!

Thank you all for the support, especially ikrammd!

My signature shows timeline. But main highlights as follows: 

Lodged on 2nd July. Uploaded everything, including Form80, 1221, PCCs. 
Verification call from Aus embassy on 14th Sep.
No CO contact or status update till today.

So, I wrote to GSM Adelaide today morning. Grant emails arrived on 18th Sep 2pm IST.

July applicants grants just around the corner. Hang on!


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Please can a senior help answer my above query? Thanks in advance.





suku1809 said:


> Hi Mate,
> PCC is valid for a period of 1 Year. that's why your intial entry date into Aus is based on either your PCC or medicals whichever is medical.
> if you expect a grant soon and your 1 year period is not going to get over within that time then you are good to go.
> no need to go for a separate PCC.
> 
> Do check whether your validity of PCC is for 1 year before going ahead.





Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thanks. I was mainly concerned because contrary to many others I have already got all my pcc lined up in a row but only now I'm going to lodge the visa over the weekend. The date on pcc for current country of residence is Aug 28th I think. So I'm assuming I'll get IED as Aug 28th 2016.





suku1809 said:


> hey mate,
> I think intial entry dat would be from the oldest dated PCC . so be prepard for that.
> And moreover you did a good thing of getting the PCC from US before hand as I heard it takes a very long time and you saved yourself some anxious days in the future process.
> 
> all the best.





omarsh said:


> It will be based on the earliest PCC date you got!
> 
> My case:
> Pcc uk 28 July
> Pcc Jo 19 aug
> Pcc uae 16 sep
> 
> They will look at UK's date in this case because its the earliest


Thanks, omarsh.

Hi Nostalgia Nut,

I think I gave you incorrect advice about this topic (on PM I believe). Here we have omarsh with a real experience of his own about the IED while last year, we had one member apatel5917 who experimented with this and confirmed that his IED was based on his current country of residence and not his USA PCC that he had procured earlier than his home country PCC. I suggest to be on the safer side, you assume it would be what omarsh suggested.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Okay KeeDa. No probs. Now I have to see whether to redo my India pcc. Otherwise I may get IED of April 2016. But I suppose even that one is fine as long as I'm able to get grant and do initial entry by then!!


----------



## gd2015

ambition_vik said:


> Dear GD2015,
> 
> I am also ICT BA.
> 
> Are you claiming points for education?
> Does ACS assess your qualification comparable to AQF?
> 
> Please reply.


Hi. 
Yes, ACS has assessed my degree as major in computing and I am claiming points for education like everyone does.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

KeeDa, I just need your thoughts on this one thing:



Nostalgia Nut said:


> So then after lodging the visa and paying the fees, can I upload all docs except pcc? Then once the new India pcc comes I can upload all pcc at once and finish the submission. Is that fine?


Thanks again!


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> KeeDa, I just need your thoughts on this one thing:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


Yes, is absolutely fine to do so.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Thank you!!


----------



## nidi

gaurav.kushan said:


> You mean you added 10 points from your own (guessing it that you'll make it to superior benchmark)?
> And the process is pretty transparent and not that hard, almost everyone here on this forum is working on their applications on their own.
> If you're too lazy, then you might go for an agent.
> 
> Needless to say, this forum has a lot of people who know a lot more than agents and are always up for helping.


I need to make it to superior lot to live my Oz dream, do not really have an option there.:fingerscrossed:

I see ACS and EOI still manageable but what about VISA process. Is it really tough to manage on your own. Do not have much of an idea there.


----------



## goodtimes

karthik_rk said:


> Finally got contacted by a CO. Now here is my dilemma, he has requested for a PCC. My passport address is Hyderabad and I am staying in Mysore for last 2 years and never stayed in one single house for more than 8 months.
> 
> I contacted passport seva helpline and they said you need a proof of current address and not permamnent address.
> 
> Can you please advice on how can I get PCC now?


Hell Karthik,

This doesn't seem to be a problem. You will need to take an appointment at PSK and go through the process of getting a PCC via PSK. Perhaps carry a proof of current address, though they require only current passport and its photocopy. They will do the police verification of your current address and check that you don't have any criminal record. If all is well, you should get the PCC in about a week.

I don't think it matters if your current address is not the same as on passport. There is no mention of the address on PCC. It will just have your name, your father's name and your passport number and the clearance for Australia.

Address proof was not required in my case, but I have been staying at the current address for the past three years and it is also the same address as on passport. If you need, check out the list of acceptable documents for address proof here: List of Acceptable Documents

Best,
GT


----------



## SreeIndia

fakebaniya said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> We hold a valid 457 visa as well. For 457 visa, we got our X-rays done this May end. For 189, we need some additional tests done like HIV etc. Can we reuse same X-rays we did for 457, please note that the physician sent our X-ray reports directly to Immigration department, so we do not have any reference.
> 
> Thanks.


Even I was in the same situation, however did not had any reference like HAP ID for the 457 medicals done around Nov 2014. Consulted my MARA agent who said that all tests need to be done again as this is going to be an extensive medical checkup. Hence, we booked for all tests and did X-ray again. 
However, I can tell you one thing. While, doing the tests this time for 189, was carrying the test report documents of blood tests reports like Hep A,B, HIV with me which were done around 2 months back for my pregnancy. I checked with the Bupa Services team member if I need to redo these tests and that I have reports with me. She just took those reports,scanned it to her system and refunded me the amount for those tests. The doctor who did my medicals reviewed that and confirmed that those results would do and did not repeat those tests. 
So, here what I would suggest is you check with the Panel/Medical team who does the medicals for you and if they accept that previous results or say that it would be sufficient, they will do the needful. End of the day they are the ones who upload the medical test results for you.
thanks!


----------



## abcmel

fakebaniya said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> We hold a valid 457 visa as well. For 457 visa, we got our X-rays done this May end. For 189, we need some additional tests done like HIV etc. Can we reuse same X-rays we did for 457, please note that the physician sent our X-ray reports directly to Immigration department, so we do not have any reference.
> 
> Thanks.



You can reuse in case of it is not 12 months old, I was in similar situation as yours.
But in most of the cases CO ask you to reappear for all Test again. Unless you argue with case officer. If you ready to argue then it will make unnecessary delay in your process.

In my case also I had provided my HAP ID while lodging 189 visa but CO asked me to appear for all test.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Hi All,

Just lodged my visa and completed my PCC, I was in the sept 7th invitation batch.

Had a few questions about the medicals.

I know there is a HIV and TB test, 

1) but in the general medical exam what are they tests they do?
2) do they look for anything in particular? (Like drugs, tobacco, alcohol?)
3) will I get a copy of the medical report when they communicate it to the DIBP?
4) how will I know if they report is positive?
5) how long will it take to know the result of the medical test?
6) any tips or suggestions or prep activities before I do the medical exam?

Thank you so much in advance for you patience a and help with my questions


----------



## hkaur

Hi,

**Re-posting**

I mentioned 'No' to the question where it asked "Does this applicant have national identity documents" because I was not sure what all is considered as national identity documents. I do have a voter card, DL, Aadhar Card, PAN card etc. Should I have mentioned all these details and if yes, how can I rectify it now?
Also, my husband uses his surname on some documents like his HSC and SSC certs. So, would that be counted as 'Yes' for "have you ever been known by another name"? question?

Thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just lodged my visa and completed my PCC, I was in the sept 7th invitation batch.
> 
> Had a few questions about the medicals.
> 
> I know there is a HIV and TB test,
> 
> 1) but in the general medical exam what are they tests they do?
> >> Vision and audiometry tests, general checkup to see if there are any lumps or visual disorders on the body or skin. An interview to know your lifestyle, work, eating habits, any past medical conditions (including bone fractures), etc.
> 2) do they look for anything in particular? (Like drugs, tobacco, alcohol?)
> >> They will ask you about this, and if you do, then confess.
> 3) will I get a copy of the medical report when they communicate it to the DIBP?
> >> No you won't get any copy.
> 4) how will I know if they report is positive?
> >> Once they upload the results, in your immiAccount clicking the "Get Health Status" should report a result:
> *Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required*
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 5) how long will it take to know the result of the medical test?
> >> Keep checking the "Get Health Status" button. For me it took 30 hours. For someone it took about 24 hours, while for others it took 4 to 5 days. It varies. All depends on how soon the medical center uploads the results.
> 6) any tips or suggestions or prep activities before I do the medical exam?
> >> None that I can think of. Just rest well and if you smoke or use tobacco, then quit a few days prior to the test (you should quit forever anyways!).
> Thank you so much in advance for you patience a and help with my questions


Answers in green above.


----------



## KeeDa

hkaur said:


> Hi,
> 
> **Re-posting**
> 
> I mentioned 'No' to the question where it asked "Does this applicant have national identity documents" because I was not sure what all is considered as national identity documents. I do have a voter card, DL, Aadhar Card, PAN card etc. Should I have mentioned all these details and if yes, how can I rectify it now?
> Also, my husband uses his surname on some documents like his HSC and SSC certs. So, would that be counted as 'Yes' for "have you ever been known by another name"? question?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Fill, sign and upload Form 1023 (Notification of incorrect answers) and mention which question you answered incorrectly and what should've been the correct answer. Upload Aadhaar under "National Identity Document (other than Passport) - National ID Card", PAN, Voter ID, etc under "National Identity Document (other than Passport) - Other (specify)"
For your husband, answer Yes to that question and choose the option about "other variations of name" (not sure about the correct wordings of this option).


----------



## kenny_lowe23

KeeDa said:


> kenny_lowe23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Just lodged my visa and completed my PCC, I was in the sept 7th invitation batch.
> 
> Had a few questions about the medicals.
> 
> I know there is a HIV and TB test,
> 
> 1) but in the general medical exam what are they tests they do?
> >> Vision and audiometry tests, general checkup to see if there are any lumps or visual disorders on the body or skin. An interview to know your lifestyle, work, eating habits, any past medical conditions (including bone fractures), etc.
> 2) do they look for anything in particular? (Like drugs, tobacco, alcohol?)
> >> They will ask you about this, and if you do, then confess.
> 3) will I get a copy of the medical report when they communicate it to the DIBP?
> >> No you won't get any copy.
> 4) how will I know if they report is positive?
> >> Once they upload the results, in your immiAccount clicking the "Get Health Status" should report a result:
> *Health requirement ? health clearance provided ? no action required*
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 5) how long will it take to know the result of the medical test?
> >> Keep checking the "Get Health Status" button. For me it took 30 hours. For someone it took about 24 hours, while for others it took 4 to 5 days. It varies. All depends on how soon the medical center uploads the results.
> 6) any tips or suggestions or prep activities before I do the medical exam?
> >> None that I can think of. Just rest well and if you smoke or use tobacco, then quit a few days prior to the test (you should quit forever anyways!).
> Thank you so much in advance for you patience a and help with my questions
> 
> 
> 
> Answers in green above.
Click to expand...


Thank you so much Keeda!!!


----------



## karthik_rk

goodtimes said:


> Hell Karthik,
> 
> This doesn't seem to be a problem. You will need to take an appointment at PSK and go through the process of getting a PCC via PSK. Perhaps carry a proof of current address, though they require only current passport and its photocopy. They will do the police verification of your current address and check that you don't have any criminal record. If all is well, you should get the PCC in about a week.
> 
> I don't think it matters if your current address is not the same as on passport. There is no mention of the address on PCC. It will just have your name, your father's name and your passport number and the clearance for Australia.
> 
> Address proof was not required in my case, but I have been staying at the current address for the past three years and it is also the same address as on passport. If you need, check out the list of acceptable documents for address proof here: List of Acceptable Documents
> 
> Best,
> GT


Thanks for the reply. I checked the link, the problem is the proof regarding current address, it says rental agreement must be valid for an year atleast, i shifted my house thrice in these 2 years at mysore, and now I am in a fix.


----------



## MM1108

gkaushik said:


> Friends,
> 
> Yesterday (17-Sep-2015) my agent call me to inform, that I have got visa grant (Me, Wife and a Kid). Yippeeee!!
> I guess it's a direct grant, as my agent didn't ask for anything after lodging the visa application. Medicals were done after 3 weeks of lodging visa. All other documents were front loaded.
> I still have to verify the details yet, like names spellings, passport numbers are correct etc etc.
> The timelines are in my signature.
> Thanks you all the friends in this forum to keep people positive!!
> 
> Wish that all people waiting for grant, may get it soon!!
> 
> I'll update the sheet with date.
> Cheers!
> G. :second::second:


Congrats gkaushik!

Wish all friends get quick grant.


----------



## gurudev

karthik_rk said:


> Thanks for the reply. I checked the link, the problem is the proof regarding current address, it says rental agreement must be valid for an year atleast, i shifted my house thrice in these 2 years at mysore, and now I am in a fix.


You can provide the following proof as well - Private banks like HDFC and ICICI are valid.

***Photo Passbook of running Bank Account (Scheduled Public Sector Banks, Scheduled Private Sector Indian Banks and Regional Rural Banks only)***

The one year clause will not come in to picture here I guess. The only catch is if the police officer insists or PSK insists on the address proof for last 1 year of your stay. Just double check with PSK guys about this scenario. They will definitely be able to suggest a way out.

-Guru


----------



## hkaur

KeeDa said:


> Fill, sign and upload Form 1023 (Notification of incorrect answers) and mention which question you answered incorrectly and what should've been the correct answer. Upload Aadhaar under "National Identity Document (other than Passport) - National ID Card", PAN, Voter ID, etc under "National Identity Document (other than Passport) - Other (specify)"
> For your husband, answer Yes to that question and choose the option about "other variations of name" (not sure about the correct wordings of this option).


Thanks a lot


----------



## haisergeant

Hi everyone, I have a question related to the working experience in EOI:

- In EOI, I have mentioned all the companies which are calculated as experience from ACS (after Nov 2009 - 2 years of deduction)
- At the same time, I worked for other companies at night. For example:
* 08/11 - 06/13: company A (0 years 0 months) due to concurrent employment
* 02/12 - 08/12: company B (0 years 0 months) due to concurrent employment

These companies I worked full time, the difference is I worked at night, different to company I worked during day time.

My question is: Do I need to mention both companies A and B in EOI and mark them irrelevant?

Thanks, hope all of you receive golden email soon


----------



## scorpian_111

Hey experts, one more thing , am i eligible to apply for subclass 489 through invited pathways?

If yes then how will my qualification be assessed as CPA Australia needs 65+ in PTE for assessment.


My Potential EOI break up is as follows:

Age: 30
Language: Nil
Qualification: 15 (subject to above question)
Exp: 5

State sponsorship: 10

Total 60 points

I dont have any relative or cousin australia and want to apply as independent candidate

Kindly clarify me in this regard

Appreciate your response


----------



## rohitreddy

ash36 said:


> I wish i could, i have the amount with me, But i dont have a credit card with that high credit limit. i have 2 credit cards with limit 30K(CITI bank) and 35K(SBI).
> 
> Is there any other possible way i could do the payment by myself?
> Anybody who has recently done a visa fees payment, please rescue me.


You can go for forex card. Recently I have taken from hdfc bank


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

"Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?"

I'm choosing Yes and putting my wife's name. I hope that's correct.


----------



## cooldude555

gkaushik said:


> Friends,
> 
> Yesterday (17-Sep-2015) my agent call me to inform, that I have got visa grant (Me, Wife and a Kid). Yippeeee!!
> I guess it's a direct grant, as my agent didn't ask for anything after lodging the visa application. Medicals were done after 3 weeks of lodging visa. All other documents were front loaded.
> I still have to verify the details yet, like names spellings, passport numbers are correct etc etc.
> The timelines are in my signature.
> Thanks you all the friends in this forum to keep people positive!!
> 
> Wish that all people waiting for grant, may get it soon!!
> 
> I'll update the sheet with date.
> Cheers!
> G. :second::second:


Congratulations and all the very best.


----------



## seledi

Need a quick suggestion !!!

My passport is going to expire in Aug 2017. 
Current Status of my Visa is " got 189 invitation" 

is it required to have a minimum 2 years validity for passport???

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> "Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?"
> 
> I'm choosing Yes and putting my wife's name. I hope that's correct.


This question is asking about any other person who is not included in the application, so answer NO. Answering it YES would ask further question about the type/ length of custody with that person, etc.


----------



## KeeDa

seledi said:


> Need a quick suggestion !!!
> 
> My passport is going to expire in Aug 2017.
> Current Status of my Visa is " got 189 invitation"
> 
> is it required to have a minimum 2 years validity for passport???
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


No, not required.


----------



## hnmn4444

Hi expats, when i am applying for the 189 visa i have few question which i am confused of . I strongly belive the i could get a better suggestion from people who already applied for the visa.

A. I got a question related to my work experience. I had overseas(India)experience less than 3year and i didn't claim for the points for that category. When i was filling the 189 application form i have chosen total years of experience as <3years(because the online application had taken my experience details from my EOI). Do i need to upload my exp letter and payslip details to the application. i think i dont need to attach my experience documents since i am not claiming the points from it. please correct me if i am wrong.

B. And with my spouse English language functional requirement .
Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability? Yes (I have a Medium of instruction letter from her college which is affiliated to university) will that be suffice.
I opted No to the question has the applicant undertaken an English language test from the last 36 months? because i think a MOI will be sufficient to meet the functional language. please correct me if i am wrong. Thanks a lot and appreciated.


----------



## KeeDa

hnmn4444 said:


> Hi expats, when i am applying for the 189 visa i have few question which i am confused of . I strongly belive the i could get a better suggestion from people who already applied for the visa.
> 
> A. I got a question related to my work experience. I had overseas(India)experience less than 3year and i didn't claim for the points for that category. When i was filling the 189 application form i have chosen total years of experience as <3years(because the online application had taken my experience details from my EOI). Do i need to upload my exp letter and payslip details to the application. i think i dont need to attach my experience documents since i am not claiming the points from it. please correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> B. And with my spouse English language functional requirement .
> Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability? Yes (I have a Medium of instruction letter from her college which is affiliated to university) will that be suffice.
> I opted No to the question has the applicant undertaken an English language test from the last 36 months? because i think a MOI will be sufficient to meet the functional language. please correct me if i am wrong. Thanks a lot and appreciated.


A- if that is the only employment you ever had, then submit at least those documents which you had provided to your skills assessor.

B- YES for the first question and NO for the second one is correct. The letter that you have will suffice. Also provide the said degree certificate along with that letter.


----------



## hnmn4444

KeeDa said:


> A- if that is the only employment you ever had, then submit at least those documents which you had provided to your skills assessor.
> 
> B- YES for the first question and NO for the second one is correct. The letter that you have will suffice. Also provide the said degree certificate along with that letter.



Thanks keeda for your quick and valuable suggestion. 
regarding my unclaimed experience i heard that i don't need to attach any kind of documents because i am not getting any points from that.


----------



## KeeDa

hnmn4444 said:


> Thanks keeda for your quick and valuable suggestion.
> regarding my unclaimed experience i heard that i don't need to attach any kind of documents because i am not getting any points from that.


That is true, but does not harm if you provide.


----------



## anandg112

*question on highest recognised qualification obtained*

Hello, I got my bachelors degree in electrical engineering assessed by Engineers Australia and it met the requirements for Electronics Engineer occupation. I also have a masters degree in engineering management which was not assessed as I did not submit it to Engineers Australia.

In my EOI, I only put information for my bachelors degree. I recently received an invitation to apply for 189 visa. On page 12/17 of the application, it asks for the Highest recognised qualification obtained. What should I put for this field - masters or bachelors? Also should I have declared my masters degree on the EOI? (I believe this might have been a mistake on my part). Any replies on this matter will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Santu14

Hi guys...

Can any one please let me know in order to apply for the PR.

My wife finished her masters in IT.
And about to finish her PYP
With internship by this November.
At the end of the November she is getting 55 points. Having just 6 each.

Is there any helpful of my experience in overseas of 3 years and one month.
My background is also same IT bachelor in engineering and I applied to ACS for the assessment.
I got the positive and considered one year as a work experience.
In order to get more 5 points?
Is it help full to add 5 points as partner skills to get 60 all together?
Please give more information regarding this.
Thanks.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

KeeDa said:


> This question is asking about any other person who is not included in the application, so answer NO. Answering it YES would ask further question about the type/ length of custody with that person, etc.


I have already answered it Yes and explained that it is my wife who is included in the application. And I have reached that point where I have submitted it but the payment is not going through because of some issue. Have to speak to the bank today.

At this point I wonder if I can make a change to that question... What are the implications of leaving it as I answered it?


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I have already answered it Yes and explained that it is my wife who is included in the application. And I have reached that point where I have submitted it but the payment is not going through because of some issue. Have to speak to the bank today.
> 
> At this point I wonder if I can make a change to that question... What are the implications of leaving it as I answered it?


There should be no implications except that CO initially will think that you ought to submit a consent from some other person for child's immigration and then later when reading answer to the next question will realize that there is no such need for it. See if you can alter it, or leave it as-is.


----------



## KeeDa

Santu14 said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> Can any one please let me know in order to apply for the PR.
> 
> My wife finished her masters in IT.
> And about to finish her PYP
> With internship by this November.
> At the end of the November she is getting 55 points. Having just 6 each.
> 
> Is there any helpful of my experience in overseas of 3 years and one month.
> My background is also same IT bachelor in engineering and I applied to ACS for the assessment.
> I got the positive and considered one year as a work experience.
> In order to get more 5 points?
> Is it help full to add 5 points as partner skills to get 60 all together?
> Please give more information regarding this.
> Thanks.


Assuming that you are applying for 189, if your occupation too is on the *SOL* and you too meet the *competent English* requirement, then yes- you can help her with 5 points from your skills and English ability thus taking the total points to 60.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

KeeDa said:


> There should be no implications except that CO initially will think that you ought to submit a consent from some other person for child's immigration and then later when reading answer to the next question will realize that there is no such need for it. See if you can alter it, or leave it as-is.


I was able to change it thankfully! Since the payment didn't go through, the application is technically not yet submitted. Now I have to check with the bank how to make this payment go through. Thanks for your help.


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I was able to change it thankfully! Since the payment didn't go through, the application is technically not yet submitted. Now I have to check with the bank how to make this payment go through. Thanks for your help.


Not sure about SA, but at least for us, paying using online banking channels attached to our savings or regular accounts never works. The only way out for us is either AUD travel cards or credit cards. Ref this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

KeeDa said:


> Not sure about SA, but at least for us, paying using online banking channels attached to our savings or regular accounts never works. The only way out for us is either AUD travel cards or credit cards. Ref this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html


Ah okay. By the way, I hope there is no additional payment to be made after this initial payment, is there?? AUD 6300 is a freaking lot of money!!


----------



## Santu14

Thanks for quick reply.
For applying 189.
I got assessment from ACS
As software engineer 261313
Which is in SOL list.
Just I'm appearing for the PTE English test.
Is 6 in each required?
But ACS considered only one year and one month as a work experience but I have 3years and one month in overseas.
Still I will get 5 points?
Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Ah okay. By the way, I hope there is no additional payment to be made after this initial payment, is there?? AUD 6300 is a freaking lot of money!!


After this, there would be a little bit for the PCCs and Medicals. There could be VAC2 which is around A$ 4800 I suppose *only if* your partner is not able to meet the *functional English* requirement. Nothing else otherwise.


----------



## KeeDa

Santu14 said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> For applying 189.
> I got assessment from ACS
> As software engineer 261313
> Which is in SOL list.
> Just I'm appearing for the PTE English test.
> Is 6 in each required?
> But ACS considered only one year and one month as a work experience but I have 3years and one month in overseas.
> Still I will get 5 points?
> Thanks.


Yes, minimum 6 in each.
Yes, still will get 5 points.


----------



## ambition_vik

Santu,

Did ACS assessed your qualification?



Santu14 said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> For applying 189.
> I got assessment from ACS
> As software engineer 261313
> Which is in SOL list.
> Just I'm appearing for the PTE English test.
> Is 6 in each required?
> But ACS considered only one year and one month as a work experience but I have 3years and one month in overseas.
> Still I will get 5 points?
> Thanks.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Yaaaayyy! I have made the payment and the visa has been lodged now!!... It's a bit of a bittersweet feeling of taking a major step while also damaging your credit card at the same time! 

Now, I suppose for uploading documents I have enough time. As long as I upload everything before CO is assigned in 5 weeks from now, I guess I'm good. Yes?


----------



## love.immi

KeeDa said:


> After this, there would be a little bit for the PCCs and Medicals. There could be VAC2 which is around A$ 4800 I suppose only if your partner is not able to meet the functional English requirement. Nothing else otherwise.


if my wife got 5 in ielts in each is it ok ??


----------



## vikram3151981

Dear senior Expats,
Please provide guidance on following at the earliest:
1. Can the visa fee be paid from India through telegraph transfer from a bank (AXIS)? 
2. Whether separate Employment References (Experience letter) required for inter departmental postings or the same can be clubbed in a single one?


----------



## KeeDa

KeeDa said:


> After this, there would be a little bit for the PCCs and Medicals. There could be VAC2 which is around A$ 4800 I suppose *only if* your partner is not able to meet the *functional English* requirement. Nothing else otherwise.





love.immi said:


> if my wife got 5 in ielts in each is it ok ??


Yes. 5 in each means overall score of 5.0 while the requirement is minimum 4.5. This result has to be from within past 12 months of visa lodge date though.


----------



## KeeDa

vikram3151981 said:


> Dear senior Expats,
> Please provide guidance on following at the earliest:
> 1. Can the visa fee be paid from India through telegraph transfer from a bank (AXIS)?
> 2. Whether separate Employment References (Experience letter) required for inter departmental postings or the same can be clubbed in a single one?


1. I am afraid not. Ref: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html

2. If that reference letter talks about your skills and duties throughout the entire time period across all departments and has been signed by the person who can vouch for them, then it should be fine.


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Yaaaayyy! I have made the payment and the visa has been lodged now!!... It's a bit of a bittersweet feeling of taking a major step while also damaging your credit card at the same time!
> 
> Now, I suppose for uploading documents I have enough time. As long as I upload everything before CO is assigned in 5 weeks from now, I guess I'm good. Yes?


Yes, you are good. Even if you miss something, CO will ask you to upload it within 28 days.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

just wanted to check if someone wants to upload Form 80 in advance, it should be uploaded in the below mentioned category, is my understanding correct?

Character Evidence -> Form 80 

Correct?

Thanks


----------



## Santu14

Thanks heaps.


----------



## vikram3151981

Thanks KeeDa


----------



## vikram3151981

I have declared 2 dependants viz. my wife and my 11 months old kid (boy). Whether I should also go for Medicals of both of them. I am done with my and wife's PCC.


----------



## love.immi

KeeDa said:


> Yes. 5 in each means overall score of 5.0 while the requirement is minimum 4.5. This result has to be from within past 12 months of visa lodge date though.


but ielts is valid for two years ??


----------



## gaurav.kushan

vikram3151981 said:


> I have declared 2 dependants viz. my wife and my 11 months old kid (boy). Whether I should also go for Medicals of both of them. I am done with my and wife's PCC.


Everyone in the application has to go through medical examination.

For baby they check reflexes and development milestones, there won't be any urine test, X-Ray or HIV for him.


----------



## vikram3151981

Hey Gaurav,
Whether the visa fee can be paid from India through telegraph transfer from a bank (AXIS)? 

I am very much confused with this fee payment stuff. As suggested by KeeDa above, I tried to make a AUD Travel card but the bank fellow insisted for travel docs. When I inquired from AXIS they suggested me telegraph transfer and the amount will be credited to DIBP in 48 hours and he need evidence that DIBP has asked me to pay such amount like AUD 3520.


----------



## rohitreddy

vikram3151981 said:


> Hey Gaurav,
> Whether the visa fee can be paid from India through telegraph transfer from a bank (AXIS)?
> 
> I am very much confused with this fee payment stuff. As suggested by KeeDa above, I tried to make a AUD Travel card but the bank fellow insisted for travel docs. When I inquired from AXIS they suggested me telegraph transfer and the amount will be credited to DIBP in 48 hours and he need evidence that DIBP has asked me to pay such amount like AUD 3520.


Bank fellows will ask for travel docs visa tickets etc.. but try to convince them they will issue you travel card.. ultimately it's their business.I got it from hdfc recently try with them


----------



## gaurav.kushan

vikram3151981 said:


> Hey Gaurav,
> Whether the visa fee can be paid from India through telegraph transfer from a bank (AXIS)?
> 
> I am very much confused with this fee payment stuff. As suggested by KeeDa above, I tried to make a AUD Travel card but the bank fellow insisted for travel docs. When I inquired from AXIS they suggested me telegraph transfer and the amount will be credited to DIBP in 48 hours and he need evidence that DIBP has asked me to pay such amount like AUD 3520.


Okay here are the other options - 
1. Try to convince the bank guys, maybe if you know someone in bank? 
2. See if your company has something like getting travel card or something. (try to get in touch with your travel desk folks and see if it works)
3. Do you know anyone in Australia? Get his/her card details and pay the fees and settle the amount with that person later on. (That's what I did, I paid my fees with my Australian friend's card and this way it will save your conversion charges as well).

And I have no idea about telegraph transfer. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## HopeToOz

Finally my long wait came to an end!!! Me, my spouse and my kid were granted visa on 14th Sep!!! Finally a status change in my immi account and a wonderful gift to celebrate Ganesh Chaturthi!! :second:

Al the very best to everyone waiting for their turn!


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi Guys,
I have got the invitation with say with passport number A.
Now just last week I have applied for reissue if passport, as it is about to expire,so in some days I will have new passport number B. As if now my current passport remains cancelled.

My question is if I go for medical right now, what should I do. If I show them current passport, it has cancelled stamp on it. If I go for medical after I get new passport, medical people will see this new passport but my VISA invite is made based on old passport. Same will be the case with PCC.

How can I get bit passport numbers linked and how to face the situation with Medical and PCC.
Hope my confusion has been explained clearly.

Will appreciate your help.
Thanks.


----------



## MM1108

vikram3151981 said:


> Hey Gaurav,
> Whether the visa fee can be paid from India through telegraph transfer from a bank (AXIS)?
> 
> I am very much confused with this fee payment stuff. As suggested by KeeDa above, I tried to make a AUD Travel card but the bank fellow insisted for travel docs. When I inquired from AXIS they suggested me telegraph transfer and the amount will be credited to DIBP in 48 hours and he need evidence that DIBP has asked me to pay such amount like AUD 3520.


Hi Vikram,
Just to make things simple and straightforward, you can opt to go to Icici Bank. They will issue forex card kit in 30 min or so and it will get activated in 4 hrs time.

Do some negotiations for fx charges.

After thorough research I found Icici card easy to get and use.


----------



## Mike95

Well done Omarsh on your submission.
can you please let me know why did it take a month for you to submit the remaining documents, since you already lodged visa app in august?

I am awaiting my invite, I have all the documents ready, scanned, along with form 80 and 1221. 
I was in UK for 2 years, I have already requested UK police to send a PCC, I would be getting it in week's time. Apart from these only Indian PCC and Medical docs r left from myside, as far as I know.

Please correct me if I am missing something here.



omarsh said:


> Submitted my Form 80 and all documents are now uploaded!


----------



## Mike95

MM1108 said:


> Hi Vikram,
> Just to make things simple and straightforward, you can opt to go to Icici Bank. They will issue forex card kit in 30 min or so and it will get activated in 4 hrs time.
> 
> Do some negotiations for fx charges.
> 
> After thorough research I found Icici card easy to get and use.


Hello MM,

I read somewhere that visa fees can also be paid by debit card too.
Is it correct?
I do not have a credit card with 3 lac plus limit, since I will have to make 3.2 lac of payment. I think visa debit card will be sufficient enough.

Please correct if wrong. I can surely approach ICICI for the forex card if not the debit card.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Mike95 said:


> Hello MM,
> 
> I read somewhere that visa fees can also be paid by debit card too.
> Is it correct?
> I do not have a credit card with 3 lac plus limit, since I will have to make 3.2 lac of payment. I think visa debit card will be sufficient enough.
> 
> Please correct if wrong. I can surely approach ICICI for the forex card if not the debit card.


Check with your bank if your card will go through and do let them know that you're going to do such big transaction in advance.
Some banks freak out and fail the transaction considering it as a fraudulent transaction.


----------



## Mike95

Hey Nostalgia


Congrats for your invitation.
With superior english, fetching you 20 points alone, why did you just manage to get 65 points?





Nostalgia Nut said:


> Ah okay. By the way, I hope there is no additional payment to be made after this initial payment, is there?? AUD 6300 is a freaking lot of money!!


----------



## Mike95

gaurav.kushan said:


> Check with your bank if your card will go through and do let them know that you're going to do such big transaction in advance.
> Some banks freak out and fail the transaction considering it as a fraudulent transaction.


Thats a good idea, I have debit card of 2 international banks, I shall confirm with both of them.
I read in some post that opening an FD can allow you to get a credit card of higher amount. I shall ask that too.


----------



## MM1108

Mike95 said:


> Hello MM,
> 
> I read somewhere that visa fees can also be paid by debit card too.
> Is it correct?
> I do not have a credit card with 3 lac plus limit, since I will have to make 3.2 lac of payment. I think visa debit card will be sufficient enough.
> 
> Please correct if wrong. I can surely approach ICICI for the forex card if not the debit card.


Not sure about debit card. I guess it's not possible.

Also, even if its possible to make payment forex charges will be applied which will be exactly same as forex card or credit card. Icici bank will take visa invitation letter and passport photostat in addition to visa fee amount.

I personally found Icici forex easy option as I can also use that in Australia without paying any forex charges.


----------



## vikram3151981

Thanks all of you.
Will surely check with ICICI for forex card else will go to AXIS for telegraphic transfer as they were very confident of making foreign currency payment with that.


----------



## Svats

Nidi,

No need to waste your hard earned money in simply hiring someone who just uploads the docs for you. There is ample knowledge available on this forum and you can always take the help of seniors present here.

The likes of Keeda,Nicemathan,Gaurav,Jeeten,suku and many others are far more knowledgeable as compared to the agents.

Please,,please please don't waste your time and money in hiring an agent.. as there are chances of hiding correct information from you as well.



KeeDa said:


> Do it on your own. Even if you hire them, you will be asked to do all the running around to get the documents to their desk. You will be paying them a hefty amount just to create an account and uploading the documents. Unless you do not have a straight forward case and need expert advice on immigration topics, you do not need an agent. Even if you do, you should be hiring an expert immigration lawyer (preferably from Australia) who is also a registered MARA agent.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> Agreed. It is pretty straightforward process and a few good blogs here should help you understand it:
> My Journey For Australia PR
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html


----------



## Svats

Dats correct.



gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just wanted to check if someone wants to upload Form 80 in advance, it should be uploaded in the below mentioned category, is my understanding correct?
> 
> Character Evidence -> Form 80
> 
> Correct?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Mike95

I just enquired with ICICI, HDFC and Bank of Baroda

1) Debit card - payment transaction limit per day is Rs.1,00,000 max

2) 80% CC against FD, all the above banks agreed to this procedure. Process takes about 25 days max (BOB), 21 (HDFC & ICICI)

3) Transfer of DD to their branches based in Aus. ICICI & BOB have branches there.
Process takes about 1 week ( courier of physical DD). 

In my case I can go for option 2 & 3. Else one can even get payment done from a relative/friend based in Aus.






MM1108 said:


> Not sure about debit card. I guess it's not possible.
> 
> Also, even if its possible to make payment forex charges will be applied which will be exactly same as forex card or credit card. Icici bank will take visa invitation letter and passport photostat in addition to visa fee amount.
> 
> I personally found Icici forex easy option as I can also use that in Australia without paying any forex charges.


----------



## KeeDa

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just wanted to check if someone wants to upload Form 80 in advance, it should be uploaded in the below mentioned category, is my understanding correct?
> 
> Character Evidence -> Form 80
> 
> Correct?
> 
> Thanks


Form80 has its own category as "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment"


----------



## KeeDa

gaurav.kushan said:


> Everyone in the application has to go through medical examination.
> 
> For baby they check reflexes and development milestones, there won't be any urine test, X-Ray or HIV for him.


No x-ray and blood test for the child for sure. Urine test depends on age, but I am not sure about how old.


----------



## KeeDa

vikram3151981 said:


> I have declared 2 dependants viz. my wife and my 11 months old kid (boy). Whether I should also go for Medicals of both of them. I am done with my and wife's PCC.


Since you already are done with PCC, then I suppose that it is not the IED that you are concerned about. So, go get the medicals done and also upload Form80 for both you and your wife so that when the CO gets a chance to look at your case, it is already decision ready and thus will ensure a faster processing and a direct grant.


----------



## KeeDa

KeeDa said:


> After this, there would be a little bit for the PCCs and Medicals. There could be VAC2 which is around A$ 4800 I suppose *only if* your partner is not able to meet the *functional English* requirement. Nothing else otherwise.





love.immi said:


> if my wife got 5 in ielts in each is it ok ??





KeeDa said:


> Yes. 5 in each means overall score of 5.0 while the requirement is minimum 4.5. This result has to be from within past 12 months of visa lodge date though.





love.immi said:


> but ielts is valid for two years ??


For the purpose of functional English requirement from an adult dependent applicant, DIBP needs the result to be not more than 12 months old. Clearly stated here: *How can I prove I have functional English?*


----------



## KeeDa

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have got the invitation with say with passport number A.
> Now just last week I have applied for reissue if passport, as it is about to expire,so in some days I will have new passport number B. As if now my current passport remains cancelled.
> 
> My question is if I go for medical right now, what should I do. If I show them current passport, it has cancelled stamp on it. If I go for medical after I get new passport, medical people will see this new passport but my VISA invite is made based on old passport. Same will be the case with PCC.
> 
> How can I get bit passport numbers linked and how to face the situation with Medical and PCC.
> Hope my confusion has been explained clearly.
> 
> Will appreciate your help.
> Thanks.


Exact same situation as mine. EOI (23-Apr), Invite (24-Apr), Visa lodge (22-Jun) using old passport. New passports issued for both me and wife on 28-August. Did medicals using new passports on 03-September and all-clear medical results reflected in immiAccount after 30 or so hours. I carried both the passports to the medical center but they took just the new ones.
Our PCC's too were done using old passports. No need to get new PCCs done.

On 02-Sep though I updated the new passports in immiAccount. There is a link on the right to update new passports. Additionally, fill, sign, and affix new passport scans to Form 929 (1 form per applicant) and upload these forms under each person under "Form 929 - Change of address and/or passport details"


----------



## KeeDa

Many posts in the last 2 pages about payment using Indian debit cards. Note that it won't work. Neither will payment using online modes linked to your Indian accounts. You might also lose some money (transaction charges) trying to do so. The only way is using AUD or Multi-currency travel cards (ICICI and HDFC being very popular) or using credit cards.

If using credit card with lower limit, call the customer support and arrange the surplus amount to be debited into the CC account, and ask them to raise the limit for 24 or 48 hours. If you have say 150K limit and you need 320K, then pay 170K into the CC account upfront and they will raise the limit to 320K for 24 or 48 hours.

Also, keep a buffer as there still are some transaction charges, currency conversion, etc. I suggest to keep 6K INR more at least.

For more details, read: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html*

Edit: Important: When using travel card, get it activated first as well as its online banking. Login to the online system and enable it for online transactions first otherwise it too will keep failing. I used ICICI AUD Travel Card and have attached an image from the online system showing this option.


----------



## ivanskinner007

@ Mike95

Follow KeeDa's advice. KeeDa is the one of the most senior and reliant member of this forum with all the knowledge you would require during the life cycle of the Visa process. 

Recently I just went though with the black phase of how to pay visa fee. Axis and ICICI need visa along with travel ticket though you may get lucky with other branch as advised by other members in this forum. During my visit to HDFC the personal banker guy was ready to provide me with multi currency card but for that he requested me to open up a bank account. As I was not carrying the documents so was unable to do that point of time. I later on checked online and found below info on HDFC travel card documents section.

Get details on eligibility criteria & documents required for HDFC Bank ForexPlus Card

Just visit a branch with the following documentation:

Completed ForexPlus Application Form
Form A2
A photocopy of your Passport

Additional document for non customer
- Visa Copy or Ticket Copy


So if you are a account holder you would not require any Visa or ticket copy. In the mean time you may contact the local travel guide and seek if they can make payment as usually they have good credit history with higher credit value. I came acorss with one in Delhi who said that he has limit of 10 lakh INR, but he didnt told me the exchange rate he would charge.

Finally I made my payment via one of my friends brother credit card who is in USA. His brother was like angel as he specially requested for this card with lower surcharge which he got in 2 working days.


----------



## nitmanit02

KeeDa said:


> Exact same situation as mine. EOI (23-Apr), Invite (24-Apr), Visa lodge (22-Jun) using old passport. New passports issued for both me and wife on 28-August. Did medicals using new passports on 03-September and all-clear medical results reflected in immiAccount after 30 or so hours. I carried both the passports to the medical center but they took just the new ones.
> Our PCC's too were done using old passports. No need to get new PCCs done.
> 
> On 02-Sep though I updated the new passports in immiAccount. There is a link on the right to update new passports. Additionally, fill, sign, and affix new passport scans to Form 929 (1 form per applicant) and upload these forms under each person under "Form 929 - Change of address and/or passport details"


Thanks a lot Keeda


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi Guys,
I have some questions regarding Form-929 (Change in Passport details):

1. What should be mentioned in Question 4:
"Client number issued to the applicant by the department"
is it same as Applicant ID mentioned in Invite letter, or something else?

2. In Question 4, another one:
"Application receipt number issued to the applicant by the department"
I mentioned the (Visa Application Charge Receipt Number) from invite letter, is this correct?

3. In question 5:
"Does the applicant have an application in progress?"
As I have application in progress, I will choose "Yes".

But what should be "Details of visa applied for"
Type ?
Class ?

I have applied for 189 VISA.

4. Question 6:
"At which office was the application lodged?"
As it is applied online, what should be mentioned?

5. Question 13:
"Details of other passport(s) held by the applicant/visa holder"
As I already mention my current passport details in Question 4, what should I mention in Question 13?
Should I keep it blank?
This is the first time I have applied for a new passport.

Thanks


----------



## Mike95

On immigration website they have asked to get the photocopy of the documents and then certified them. Should we upload the scanned of the original?
Or follow the tedious way of photocopy - certify them - scan them - upload ?


----------



## temiseun

Mike95 said:


> On immigration website they have asked to get the photocopy of the documents and then certified them. Should we upload the scanned of the original?
> Or follow the tedious way of photocopy - certify them - scan them - upload ?


Hi,

Scanned color copies will do just fine.


----------



## Mike95

temiseun said:


> Hi,
> 
> Scanned color copies will do just fine.


This is confusing.


----------



## temiseun

Mike95 said:


> This is confusing.


There is nothing to be confused about. Quite a number of people on the forum uploaded scanned color copies of their documents. You may ask others if you ain't satisfied with my suggestion.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

I have some questions regarding uploading of documents. I request Keeda or another senior to please answer them.

1. Firstly, under which section do we upload passport size photographs?

2. I have named the photos as "Photo_FirstName_Surname.jpg". I have not done any other kind of labeling that is visible upon opening the photo itself. Hope that is fine?

3. The general convention I have followed while naming files is as follows:

Birth_Certificate_FirstName_Surname.pdf
Change_of_Birth_Name_Proof_FirstName_Surname.pdf
Change_of_Birth_Name_Affidavit_FirstName_Surname.pdf
Police_Clearance_Certificates_FirstName_Surname.pdf (includes all PCCs scanned together for each person)
IELTS_FirstName_Surname.pdf
Qualification01_FirstName_Surname_Masters_Degree_Certificate.pdf
Qualification01_FirstName_Surname_Masters_Degree_Transcripts.pdf
WorkExperience01_Qualification01_FirstName_Surname_Offer_Letter.pdf
WorkExperience01_Qualification01_FirstName_Surname_Payslips.pdf
WorkExperience01_Qualification01_FirstName_Surname_Reference_Letter.pdf
Marriage_Certificate.pdf
Passport_FirstName_Surname.pdf

Does that look fine to you guys? Anything you would change??

4. Under Skills Assessment section I take it that we have to provide the Outcome Letter copy? Can we just use the same filename that the assessing authority used while emailing us a copy or do we need to rename the file according to some other convention?

5. Certain sections like Custody may not apply to some of us, so is it fine to not upload anything for such sections?

6. I have not bunched up employment documents together in one pdf. I have kept offer letter, reference letter, payslips, IT returns etc. all separate in different pdfs. Is that fine? As long as the total number of pdf docs doesn't exceed 60 with a max of 5MB each I suppose it is fine!?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## KeeDa

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have some questions regarding Form-929 (Change in Passport details):
> 
> 1. What should be mentioned in Question 4:
> "Client number issued to the applicant by the department"
> is it same as Applicant ID mentioned in Invite letter, or something else?
> <blank>
> 
> 2. In Question 4, another one:
> "Application receipt number issued to the applicant by the department"
> I mentioned the (Visa Application Charge Receipt Number) from invite letter, is this correct?
> Yes, correct. In my case, I filled the file number in the box against "File Number". File number is somewhat like BCC2015/xxxxxx
> 
> 3. In question 5:
> "Does the applicant have an application in progress?"
> As I have application in progress, I will choose "Yes".
> YES
> But what should be "Details of visa applied for"
> Type ?
> Class ?
> I have applied for 189 VISA.
> Type = SKILLED INDEPENDENT
> Class = 189
> 
> 4. Question 6:
> "At which office was the application lodged?"
> As it is applied online, what should be mentioned?
> ONLINE
> 
> 5. Question 13:
> "Details of other passport(s) held by the applicant/visa holder"
> As I already mention my current passport details in Question 4, what should I mention in Question 13?
> Should I keep it blank?
> This is the first time I have applied for a new passport.
> <blank>
> 
> Thanks


Answers in green above.


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I have some questions regarding uploading of documents. I request Keeda or another senior to please answer them.
> 
> 1. Firstly, under which section do we upload passport size photographs?
> There are 2 categories for photograph. "Photograph - Other", "Photograph - Passport". Upload it accordingly- i.e. depending on whether it is as per the passport photo dimensions (45x35 mm).
> 
> 2. I have named the photos as "Photo_FirstName_Surname.jpg". I have not done any other kind of labeling that is visible upon opening the photo itself. Hope that is fine?
> Yes, correct.
> 
> 3. The general convention I have followed while naming files is as follows:
> 
> Birth_Certificate_FirstName_Surname.pdf
> Change_of_Birth_Name_Proof_FirstName_Surname.pdf
> Change_of_Birth_Name_Affidavit_FirstName_Surname.pdf
> Police_Clearance_Certificates_FirstName_Surname.pdf (includes all PCCs scanned together for each person)
> IELTS_FirstName_Surname.pdf
> Qualification01_FirstName_Surname_Masters_Degree_Certificate.pdf
> Qualification01_FirstName_Surname_Masters_Degree_Transcripts.pdf
> WorkExperience01_Qualification01_FirstName_Surname_Offer_Letter.pdf
> WorkExperience01_Qualification01_FirstName_Surname_Payslips.pdf
> WorkExperience01_Qualification01_FirstName_Surname_Reference_Letter.pdf
> Marriage_Certificate.pdf
> Passport_FirstName_Surname.pdf
> 
> Does that look fine to you guys? Anything you would change??
> Looks fine, except that I would say Qualification and WorkExperience are 2 different things. Qualification is your education and there are specific categories to upload these documents under, so I won't club qualifications and experience documents into one pdf. Better leave them in separate PDFs and upload them under their own categories.
> 
> 4. Under Skills Assessment section I take it that we have to provide the Outcome Letter copy? Can we just use the same filename that the assessing authority used while emailing us a copy or do we need to rename the file according to some other convention?
> Yes, I left the filename as-is because it looked to me as if the ACS filename is something important. This also happens to be the only filename which is not conforming to my usual file naming convention (which is same as the convention that you've followed).
> 
> 5. Certain sections like Custody may not apply to some of us, so is it fine to not upload anything for such sections?
> Yes, they appear under "Recommended" and never go away even after the visa grant. Even the Medicals line item appears even after positive medical results. Just ignore them.
> 
> 6. I have not bunched up employment documents together in one pdf. I have kept offer letter, reference letter, payslips, IT returns etc. all separate in different pdfs. Is that fine? As long as the total number of pdf docs doesn't exceed 60 with a max of 5MB each I suppose it is fine!?
> Yes. Many did it this way. It is all fine as long as these files combined together give a complete picture of your skilled work experience at a professional level (i.e. paid employment).
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


Answers in green above.


----------



## nitmanit02

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have some questions regarding Form-929 (Change in Passport details):
> 
> 1. What should be mentioned in Question 4:
> "Client number issued to the applicant by the department"
> is it same as Applicant ID mentioned in Invite letter, or something else?
> 
> 2. In Question 4, another one:
> "Application receipt number issued to the applicant by the department"
> I mentioned the (Visa Application Charge Receipt Number) from invite letter, is this correct?
> 
> 3. In question 5:
> "Does the applicant have an application in progress?"
> As I have application in progress, I will choose "Yes".
> 
> But what should be "Details of visa applied for"
> Type ?
> Class ?
> 
> I have applied for 189 VISA.
> 
> 4. Question 6:
> "At which office was the application lodged?"
> As it is applied online, what should be mentioned?
> 
> 5. Question 13:
> "Details of other passport(s) held by the applicant/visa holder"
> As I already mention my current passport details in Question 4, what should I mention in Question 13?
> Should I keep it blank?
> This is the first time I have applied for a new passport.
> 
> Thanks


Hi guys,
Please help me with the above questions.


----------



## gauravbrills

*has anyone received co contact who applied in late august for visa*

Hi I had applied for visa and uploaded all docs by 1 sep but not had any CO contact have any of you guys who had applied in this time frame received CO contact or grants .Please let me know


----------



## monrick05

Hello friends..

I will be arriving in Sydney on 14th of Oct. For the first month i will be staying alone and by the next month my wife would be joining me .

So i am looking for some one to join me as a flat mate or we can take a house and share the house , if you are a couple that would be perfect to share expenses. 

As if now i couldn't find any accommodation yet , i am trying to find some suitable accommodation . 

If any one interested or moving there in Oct. We can team up and get a flat/apartment/townhouse and share the expenses.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

KeeDa said:


> Answers in green above.


Perfect! Thanks. 

I'm not going to combine work exp and qual in one pdf. That was actually a typo I made while copy pasting.


----------



## rajrajinin

Hey guys,

Got SS and on my way to lodge the visa. Just have a question, I have worked with 4 companies, all 4 assessed positively by ACS. However, I have claimed points only for one company and marked other 3 as non-relevant.

I have got almost all relevant documents for 3 companies i.e. salary slip, form-16, ITR & 26AS.

Do I have to upload supporting documents of other 3 companies for which I have not claimed any points?

Please help.
Cheers.


----------



## MM1108

rajrajinin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got SS and on my way to lodge the visa. Just have a question, I have worked with 4 companies, all 4 assessed positively by ACS. However, I have claimed points only for one company and marked other 3 as non-relevant.
> 
> I have got almost all relevant documents for 3 companies i.e. salary slip, form-16, ITR & 26AS.
> 
> Do I have to upload supporting documents of other 3 companies for which I have not claimed any points?
> 
> Please help.
> Cheers.


To make case smooth and strong, upload documents for all of your 4 companies.
Why to hide something any information if its readily available.


----------



## MM1108

gauravbrills said:


> Hi I had applied for visa and uploaded all docs by 1 sep but not had any CO contact have any of you guys who had applied in this time frame received CO contact or grants .Please let me know


in general trend, CO allocation take around 40+ days. I have applied on 22nd Aug and no contact from immi side yet.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

I have one more question regarding uploading of documents.

In the detailed instructions on the immigration website, it says to reduce filesize by recreating the pdf with Distiller set to 'lowest file size'. Do we need to do this??

All my files are within 5MB size. And they are all readable. I have no way of checking the resolution/dpi without purchasing something from Adobe.


----------



## Singh2481

Hi,

Just eager to know if there are more applicants from feb, march still waiting like me , fighting it out day by day like me.. 
really frustrating... 

Any one please advise me as i haven't called DIBP till now. should i call them?
and secondly kindly guide me how too see the correspondence between my agent and CO. I have imported the application and after hitting the "view correspondence" it shows no correspondence made ....

Thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa

No need to reduce anything if all is within 5MB. The most important of my docs (employment related) are between 4.2 to 4.8MB. Trying to adjust resolution to reduce their size makes them blurred and not readable, so I chose to keep them as-is.


----------



## KeeDa

Singh2481 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just eager to know if there are more applicants from feb, march still waiting like me , fighting it out day by day like me..
> really frustrating...
> 
> Any one please advise me as i haven't called DIBP till now. should i call them?
> and secondly kindly guide me how too see the correspondence between my agent and CO. I have imported the application and after hitting the "view correspondence" it shows no correspondence made ....
> 
> Thanks in advance


You shouldn't call, but your agent should.
Unfortunately, correspondence is not available in the imported application. You will have to walk into the agent's office and ask him to show you the real application.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

KeeDa said:


> No need to reduce anything if all is within 5MB. The most important of my docs (employment related) are between 4.2 to 4.8MB. Trying to adjust resolution to reduce their size makes them blurred and not readable, so I chose to keep them as-is.


Thanks a lot. It explicitly said to recreate the pdf with Distiller so I got concerned, especially since one cannot delete the attachments once uploaded.

Sorry, one more thing... One of my tax returns I had to separate into 2 pdfs titled Part1 and Part2 because otherwise it would have been above 5MB. I suppose that is fine?


----------



## KeeDa

Just one tax return into 2 files? How big is this (in terms of number of pages). I am able to compress 28 pages into 4.8MB sized pdf file without compromising on the readability (original size was 16MB). I suggest that if it is a smaller document, try using ghostscript to reduce the file size. It has the ability to greatly reduce the size without compromising the quality.


----------



## Mike95

KeeDa said:


> Just one tax return into 2 files? How big is this (in terms of number of pages). I am able to compress 28 pages into 4.8MB sized pdf file without compromising on the readability (original size was 16MB). I suggest that if it is a smaller document, try using ghostscript to reduce the file size. It has the ability to greatly reduce the size without compromising the quality.


Bro, i have a doubt.

In my EA assessment outcome, my highest qualification showed by them was BE (for points calculation). So similarly in my EOI i mentioned only my BE while i also completed masters of sc in engineering. Should i update my EOI ?

Thank you


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

KeeDa said:


> Just one tax return into 2 files? How big is this (in terms of number of pages). I am able to compress 28 pages into 4.8MB sized pdf file without compromising on the readability (original size was 16MB). I suggest that if it is a smaller document, try using ghostscript to reduce the file size. It has the ability to greatly reduce the size without compromising the quality.


Wow! 28 pages? 

I didn't reduce anything. I simply scanned into pdf using my scanner at home. Whenever I exceeded say, 5 or 6 pages, it would start going over 5MB. That particular tax return is 8 pages. Did you reduce all your docs after scanning?


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Wow! 28 pages?
> 
> I didn't reduce anything. I simply scanned into pdf using my scanner at home. Whenever I exceeded say, 5 or 6 pages, it would start going over 5MB. That particular tax return is 8 pages. Did you reduce all your docs after scanning?


Modern day scanners are known to create large files even at lower DPI settings. That is when pdf compressors like ghostscript come to help. Not sure if it is available for Windows, but do give it a try. There is no visual/ notable difference in the compressed pdf. I think this is what they too are referring to as Distiller like you said earlier.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

KeeDa said:


> Modern day scanners are known to create large files even at lower DPI settings. That is when pdf compressors like ghostscript come to help. Not sure if it is available for Windows, but do give it a try. There is no visual/ notable difference in the compressed pdf. I think this is what they too are referring to as Distiller like you said earlier.


Okay, thanks. When I google "pdf compressors" there are many that pop up like smallpdf.com, pdfcompress.com etc. Will check one of them out.

I'm not in any hurry to upload docs. I want it to be proper when I do it. Worst case I'll wait till after Monday morning's planned maintenance to start uploading docs.


----------



## smsingh13

wallse said:


> I got my skills assessment back on the 8th Jan, Lodged my EOI on the 8th Jan and got my invite on the 9th Jan, and have lodged my application today - 11th Jan. My medical is booked for the 15th Jan, just waiting for Police checks to come back from UK and Australia. This week I will mostly be copying all of our documents and getting them certified before uploading. Looking forward to sharing experiences!


Buddy, Just a small help needed.

How did you get the PCC from UK ?

Sumit S.


----------



## Here_to_fly

Singh2481 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just eager to know if there are more applicants from feb, march still waiting like me , fighting it out day by day like me..
> really frustrating...
> 
> Any one please advise me as i haven't called DIBP till now. should i call them?
> and secondly kindly guide me how too see the correspondence between my agent and CO. I have imported the application and after hitting the "view correspondence" it shows no correspondence made ....
> 
> Thanks in advance


You must call DIBP. No need to tell or ask your agent about it. DIBP will help you to know exact status of your application. Never rely on your agent if you are following this forum. 

I never told my agent that i have imported the application in my immi account and called DIBP. I got the grant by calling only. Then i called my agent in the morning around 6:30 AM to check his mail and to forward grant emails


----------



## JK684

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Okay, thanks. When I google "pdf compressors" there are many that pop up like smallpdf.com, pdfcompress.com etc. Will check one of them out.
> 
> I'm not in any hurry to upload docs. I want it to be proper when I do it. Worst case I'll wait till after Monday morning's planned maintenance to start uploading docs.


The below site is useful for compressing PDF's. I have used it for few of my documents.
~
https://www.pdfcompress.com/


----------



## dwarasilareddy

Mike95 said:


> Hello MM,
> 
> I read somewhere that visa fees can also be paid by debit card too.
> Is it correct?
> I do not have a credit card with 3 lac plus limit, since I will have to make 3.2 lac of payment. I think visa debit card will be sufficient enough.
> 
> Please correct if wrong. I can surely approach ICICI for the forex card if not the debit card.


Ofcourse, you can pay with the debit card which should be international, for ex: my icici debit card which is platinum that comes with chip on it and says international. The only thing you has to do with if you decide to pay by debit card, need to call your bank and ask the limit of foreign transaction online and ask them to increase to meet your requirement atleast for 24 or 48 hrs, they will take request and get it done in one hour though they longer time like one day


----------



## jay.joshi.3

*Experience certificate issue*

Hello

I have been employed by two companies. In the first one, I worked for 5 years and they have issued an experience certificate while second one ( current) has its policy conflicts to issue one. 

I have managed my senior to issue me the letter with his signatures on it. It will be like Statutory declaration ( not on the company letterhead) with his personal email id and phone number. Will that be sufficient?

Can anyone suggest what could be the solution here?


----------



## KeeDa

jay.joshi.3 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have been employed by two companies. In the first one, I worked for 5 years and they have issued an experience certificate while second one ( current) has its policy conflicts to issue one.
> 
> I have managed my senior to issue me the letter with his signatures on it. It will be like Statutory declaration ( not on the company letterhead) with his personal email id and phone number. Will that be sufficient?
> 
> Can anyone suggest what could be the solution here?


That is sufficient and already the only available solution. I would suggest you ask him to mention his office email and desk phone number too. Some here also preferred to stick a scan of the business card instead of typing the business contact details of the senior colleague.


----------



## jay.joshi.3

*Thanks keeda*

Thank you very much for your reply.

I have already given a query to Engineers Australia regarding that. Waiting for the answers.

Do you have any format regarding the statutory declaration? 

My senior doesn't have the business card. He could submit his appointment letter and payslips as assurance. Will that be sufficient?

Kindly suggest,

Once again, Thank you so much

Jay


----------



## KeeDa

Jay,

You can find samples as attachments here (along with bunch of other useful info): http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

Just his declaration and signatures are required and nothing else.


----------



## KeeDa

Jay,

You can find samples as attachments here (along with bunch of other useful info): http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

Just his declaration and signatures are required and nothing else.


----------



## jay.joshi.3

*Extremely Grateful to Kee Da*

Thnks Kee Da...

I highly appreciate it

I will look in to the link and see what i can get.

by the way, I'd like to know that how many payslips of each employment ( as per the employed period) and bank statements we are bound to give? 

I have my current payslip and bank statements plus last two year of payslip and statements from the previous employment. 

Will that be enough?

Do we need to give our ITR receipts as well?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## KeeDa

Jay,

For ACS assessment, if using a statutory declaration (instead of company reference on letter head), you will need at least 2 payslips- preferably first and last. Ref. page#13 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

At the visa stage, you will need a lot more, but there is no clearly defined guideline for this. Most here prefer to submit one payslip per quarter at least and a matching bank statement showing that particular salary credit. From what I know, ITR is just a receipt and does not show any meaningful information about tax liability and payment. It just says you submitted the returns. So, along with ITR I've seen members here submitting the corresponding Form16's. I myself (and many others) chose to submit 26AS instead which is much easier to read and understand and is readily available to be downloaded from incometaxindia.gov.in

Edit: I just realized that you will be approaching EA for your assessment and not ACS. So, please check EA guidelines for assessment regarding the payslips and/ or any other additional documents requirement.


----------



## seledi

Hello everyone.

Need information on how PCC is done. My passport had validity till 2017. I no longer live in the address mentioned in the passport. But during 2007 police verification was done. Now can i apply for pcc saying I live in the same address? will they verify again?

Also, Me and my spouse can have different PCC??



Regards,
Seledi


----------



## KeeDa

PCC for passport from 2007 will definitely need verification- even if you apply by claiming that you still reside there. You can try and convince them otherwise, but don't bother and let them follow the process as it will only be easier for you in the future (passport renewal, new passports for kids, etc). I suggest you apply using current address as it would take just about the same time anyways.

PCC is one per person. Both you and wife will need your own.


----------



## seledi

Thanks Keeda... I shall consider this


----------



## debdut

temiseun said:


> There is nothing to be confused about. Quite a number of people on the forum uploaded scanned color copies of their documents. You may ask others if you ain't satisfied with my suggestion.


I had done the same and worked for me


----------



## saz82

March applicant here.



Singh2481 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just eager to know if there are more applicants from feb, march still waiting like me , fighting it out day by day like me..
> really frustrating...
> 
> Any one please advise me as i haven't called DIBP till now. should i call them?
> and secondly kindly guide me how too see the correspondence between my agent and CO. I have imported the application and after hitting the "view correspondence" it shows no correspondence made ....
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## civil

saz82 said:


> March applicant here.


Hi. Have your ESC been completed?


----------



## jay.joshi.3

*One query in your suggestion*

Hi KeeDa,

Actually I didn't saw when you mentioned to add my senior's official ID and desk phone number. Problem is that I cant mention his official ID, email or phone number because all the emails are rendered by servers and I wont be discussing anything about EA with the company. So it will be against the company policy and me and my senior would be in serious trouble if we got caught. I can add his personal and company's number. He doesn't have a desk phone because we are in a very small firm.

So now, anything that you can suggest?


----------



## saz82

No. Still ongoing.




civil said:


> Hi. Have your ESC been completed?


----------



## dwarasilareddy

samzam said:


> I lodged on 2nd July. No contact yet. A verification call came from Aus embassy in New Delhi on Monday. No update or status change after that.


Can you share verification call details n questions they asked, it helps a lot to forum members


----------



## nitmanit02

KeeDa said:


> Answers in green above.


Thanks as always Keeda


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

I have a sudden doubt regarding passport upload. We only have to upload the current passport's first page and last page, right? We don't have to upload all used pages or blank pages or anything..?

I'm also not supplying copies of any expired passports for self or family members.

Only other thing I'm providing from my current passport is copies of visas as applicable to particular jobs that I'm claiming points for. Just a type of supporting documentation and proof that I indeed held that job position.


----------



## debonair

*waiting for visa grant since 3 months now*

Visa :189 
Occupation: 263311 telecomm engr
Submitted all docs along additional: June 11 2015

Hi,
I got invitation to apply in aprill this year and i was suppose to provide all docs+ medical by 28 may. I had submitted my\family medical before 28 may but however it took long to complete pcc and finally submitted all the docs including form 1221 and 80 + additional information to the processing team on June 11 and explained to CO the reasons for delays , that she accepted.

Now its been more than 3 months that i have been waiting for visa . Can anyone let me know the possible reason for taking them such long time or is there anyone who submitted all the docs around the same time as i did and got visa or still waiting.

BR


----------



## drmudit

Submitted the additional doc today.. Now waiting anxiously.. How long it usually takes them to reassess the application and additional docs..


----------



## drmudit

Got the grant letters.. Thats a fast response..


----------



## arun05

drmudit said:


> Got the grant letters.. Thats a fast response..


Great...Congrats


----------



## drmudit

I should take this opportunity to thanks everyone on this forum.. This forum has been great in guiding me through various steps..It would have been a tougher journey without this forum..


----------



## jelli-kallu

drmudit said:


> Submitted the additional doc today.. Now waiting anxiously.. How long it usually takes them to reassess the application and additional docs..


Congratulations on your grant! 

By the way, what docs did you submit? When did the co ask for the docs and did you call the co?


----------



## drmudit

jelli-kallu said:


> Congratulations on your grant!
> 
> By the way, what docs did you submit? When did the co ask for the docs and did you call the co?


I submitted it today. He asked for my academic transcript last week on 14 september. I did not call. Just emailed the document, uploaded on portal and clicked request complete button ( as advised on this forum).


----------



## Gaut

drmudit said:


> I should take this opportunity to thanks everyone on this forum.. This forum has been great in guiding me through various steps..It would have been a tougher journey without this forum..


Congrats mate!! Great to hear that the processing time was really quick for you. All the Best for the future.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Congratulations Mudit,
all the days of anxiousness finally over.
All the best for your future......




drmudit said:


> I submitted it today. He asked for my academic transcript last week on 14 september. I did not call. Just emailed the document, uploaded on portal and clicked request complete button ( as advised on this forum).


----------



## jelli-kallu

Gaut said:


> Congrats mate!! Great to hear that the processing time was really quick for you. All the Best for the future.


Very nice. Congratulations again and all the best on your future plans


----------



## KeeDa

jay.joshi.3 said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Actually I didn't saw when you mentioned to add my senior's official ID and desk phone number. Problem is that I cant mention his official ID, email or phone number because all the emails are rendered by servers and I wont be discussing anything about EA with the company. So it will be against the company policy and me and my senior would be in serious trouble if we got caught. I can add his personal and company's number. He doesn't have a desk phone because we are in a very small firm.
> 
> So now, anything that you can suggest?


Jay,

You can leave it then, but be prepared for possibility of job verification where the department might call, email, or personally visit your employer with the documents you submitted (including this skills reference document).


----------



## KeeDa

Congrats, drmudit :thumb:


----------



## Rennie

Hi,
We submitted 189 Visa on July 22nd and GSM Adelaide team contacted us on September 17th.
They have asked for PCC and Medicals which we will be doing on 29th September.
I suppose that would not cause any delays and will be well within the 28 days time frame.
Kindly clarify.

What is the process like should we mail the documents as well to upload in the portal?
We would need to upload PCC alone as Medicals will be auto uploaded.

Is this the final request of CO will ask for more docs?
Any idea how near is our grant?

Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## bansalch

Hi all,

Just started my 189 Visa process. Have been in australia for two years and company is not interested in sponsoring my visa so started doing it on my own. Have just submitted my ACS and waiting for result. In the meanwhile, want to kick off collecting documents for final application.

Can anyone share a list of documents needed as per my condition below:

1. I have been living in Australia for past 2 years
2. I and my wife have lived in US, India and Australia in past 10 years
3. We have employment in India and Australia only. US was MS degree

Questions:
1. Can you help me with the documents that Immigration would need to process my 189?
2. Do I need to undergo medical exam? I have been outside Australia last in Apr 2015. I am hoping to be able to submit my application by Jan 2016.
3. Has anyone opted for 189 and 190 in the EOI? What are the restrictions on 190 visa?


Looking forward to continue sharing updates as the steps move along.

Thanks
Chirag


----------



## KeeDa

Rennie said:


> Hi,
> We submitted 189 Visa on July 22nd and GSM Adelaide team contacted us on September 17th.
> They have asked for PCC and Medicals which we will be doing on 29th September.
> I suppose that would not cause any delays and will be well within the 28 days time frame.
> Kindly clarify.
> 
> What is the process like should we mail the documents as well to upload in the portal?
> We would need to upload PCC alone as Medicals will be auto uploaded.
> 
> Is this the final request of CO will ask for more docs?
> Any idea how near is our grant?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rennie


Rennie,

Undertaking medicals on 29-Sep should be fine as the results will be uploaded well within the 28 days timeframe. Do keep checking the "Get Health Status" button after the medicals to know for sure when they upload the results and when you get a positive outcome on the medicals.

Email as well as upload+Request Complete button. Just uploading also works just fine. However, just emailing will not do and the CO will reply back saying they expect documents to be uploaded online.

Yes, you can consider this as the final documents request. This request was made only after having carefully assessed your existing documents. Unless they need some more clarification from the new documents that you upload, there wouldn't be any further communication (except of course the visa grant letter).

How near or far is subjective. We've seen timelines ranging from a week to even a few months after this stage, while just today, drmudit submitted documents and got the grant under 15 minutes after hitting the "Request Complete" button.


----------



## KeeDa

bansalch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just started my 189 Visa process. Have been in australia for two years and company is not interested in sponsoring my visa so started doing it on my own. Have just submitted my ACS and waiting for result. In the meanwhile, want to kick off collecting documents for final application.
> 
> Can anyone share a list of documents needed as per my condition below:
> 
> 1. I have been living in Australia for past 2 years
> 2. I and my wife have lived in US, India and Australia in past 10 years
> 3. We have employment in India and Australia only. US was MS degree
> 
> Questions:
> 1. Can you help me with the documents that Immigration would need to process my 189?
> 2. Do I need to undergo medical exam? I have been outside Australia last in Apr 2015. I am hoping to be able to submit my application by Jan 2016.
> 3. Has anyone opted for 189 and 190 in the EOI? What are the restrictions on 190 visa?
> 
> 
> Looking forward to continue sharing updates as the steps move along.
> 
> Thanks
> Chirag


Hi Chirag,

Welcome to the forums.

1. Documents: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html and here: My Journey For Australia PR. Do refer the official documents checklist too. You will also need PCC from India, US, and Australia for all in your application who have spent more than 12 months in these countries since they turned 16. These 12 months are cumulative and not consecutive.

2. Yes, you and every other person in your application will have to undertake the medicals.

3. Yes, many have, but suggested that you select a single state as your choice for 190. Restriction on 190 is a moral obligation (not legal) to live and work in the sponsoring state.


----------



## abcmel

drmudit said:


> Submitted the additional doc today.. Now waiting anxiously.. How long it usually takes them to reassess the application and additional docs..


Congrats, This was so fast. enjoy your day...


----------



## KeeDa

KeeDa said:


> Restriction on 190 is a moral obligation (not legal) to live and work in the sponsoring state.


Forgot to mention that this restriction is only for initial 2 years.


----------



## civil

Can somebody please share the gsm email id?


----------



## arun05

civil said:


> Can somebody please share the gsm email id?


[email protected]


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Congrats, drmudit! 



Nostalgia Nut said:


> I have a sudden doubt regarding passport upload. We only have to upload the current passport's first page and last page, right? We don't have to upload all used pages or blank pages or anything..?
> 
> I'm also not supplying copies of any expired passports for self or family members.
> 
> Only other thing I'm providing from my current passport is copies of visas as applicable to particular jobs that I'm claiming points for. Just a type of supporting documentation and proof that I indeed held that job position.


KeeDa, requesting your clarification on the above.


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I have a sudden doubt regarding passport upload. We only have to upload the current passport's first page and last page, right? We don't have to upload all used pages or blank pages or anything..?
> 
> I'm also not supplying copies of any expired passports for self or family members.
> 
> Only other thing I'm providing from my current passport is copies of visas as applicable to particular jobs that I'm claiming points for. Just a type of supporting documentation and proof that I indeed held that job position.





Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats, drmudit!
> 
> KeeDa, requesting your clarification on the above.


The instructions (from what I remember) talk about providing bio pages of the passport- i.e. the first and last ones only. Of course you can submit the visa pages as additional evidence of work or work location under your supporting documents for employment.

Blank passport pages definitely are not required.

Is fine if you don't provide expired passports. Just mention the latest expired one in Form 80 though.


----------



## civil

arun05 said:


> [email protected]


Thanks


----------



## kingsss125

congrats drmudit.

have you been asked form 80 or 1221? or you frontloaded it?












drmudit said:


> Got the grant letters.. Thats a fast response..


----------



## bansalch

Thanks for your reply KeeDa

Hope to get some results soon



KeeDa said:


> Forgot to mention that this restriction is only for initial 2 years.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hello Friends,
Please suggest !!
While filling the visa form, do I Need to mention details of my OLD EXPIRED Passport. ???

There is an option Other passports, but do not know if I have to mention my EXPIRED PASSPORT details ?? 

Please suggest !!


----------



## Singh2481

Hi,

I noticed some change in my application. The last updated column changed from 15th june to 21st sept. Can any body guide me what it means?


----------



## gurudev

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> Please suggest !!
> While filling the visa form, do I Need to mention details of my OLD EXPIRED Passport. ???
> 
> There is an option Other passports, but do not know if I have to mention my EXPIRED PASSPORT details ??
> 
> Please suggest !!


No. Other passports means other active passports if any. Not expired passports.


----------



## KeeDa

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> Please suggest !!
> While filling the visa form, do I Need to mention details of my OLD EXPIRED Passport. ???
> 
> There is an option Other passports, but do not know if I have to mention my EXPIRED PASSPORT details ??
> 
> Please suggest !!


Where in the application is this? I do not remember filling old passport details in the visa application. Just the current one when filling the 17 steps prior to visa fees payment. I did mention old/ expired passport in Form 80 though.


----------



## KeeDa

Singh2481 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I noticed some change in my application. The last updated column changed from 15th june to 21st sept. Can any body guide me what it means?


Looks like CO allocated. Can you check the "View Correspondence" link on the right? Any new entries there from today?


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Thanks . That helps


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hello Friends,

Intended state of residence !!

I am applying under type 189 , Does this Question have any impact, Because I am not going for any state sponsorship so can work in any state. 

Please suggest and clear the confusion. 

Thanks


----------



## civil

Singh2481 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I noticed some change in my application. The last updated column changed from 15th june to 21st sept. Can any body guide me what it means?


It means that you logged into your account today.


----------



## KeeDa

civil said:


> It means that you logged into your account today.


No. I login daily. That date does not change. Recently uploaded new passport and Form 929 and still that date did not change. The last it changed was when CO was allocated and requested some documents.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Intended state of residence !!
> 
> I am applying under type 189 , Does this Question have any impact, Because I am not going for any state sponsorship so can work in any state.
> 
> Please suggest and clear the confusion.
> 
> Thanks


I put in NSW because it seems that mfg industry scope for me would be maximum in that state. But I don't think this is that critical a question as it is only asking for intended destination and not confirmed final destination. Obviously we would go where we get the job offer.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

KeeDa said:


> The instructions (from what I remember) talk about providing bio pages of the passport- i.e. the first and last ones only. Of course you can submit the visa pages as additional evidence of work or work location under your supporting documents for employment.
> 
> Blank passport pages definitely are not required.
> 
> Is fine if you don't provide expired passports. Just mention the latest expired one in Form 80 though.


Thanks. That was my take too. Just wanted to confirm.


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone
I have a generic query.
How long does it take after CO allocation to get the grant in case all the documents are uploaded and no additional documents are required.


----------



## topmahajan

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed response! Really appreciate it!!
> 
> I was busy collecting all documents and notarising them before even clicking on that EOI apply link!


Guys,

Do we need to add all the dependent details like names, passport number etc. along with visa application and before visa fee payment?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do we need to add all the dependent details like names, passport number etc. along with visa application and before visa fee payment?


Yes. All those details go into that initial 17 page online application.


----------



## Saru91

Dear Keeda and other seniors
Please guide me as i made a mistake while updating e referal form in medicla history ,how to correct now


----------



## abcmel

KeeDa said:


> No. I login daily. That date does not change. Recently uploaded new passport and Form 929 and still that date did not change. The last it changed was when CO was allocated and requested some documents.


1. It updates as per correspondence with CO.
2. It also updates when you complete the request and click on request complete button.


----------



## ash36

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> Please suggest !!
> While filling the visa form, do I Need to mention details of my OLD EXPIRED Passport. ???
> 
> There is an option Other passports, but do not know if I have to mention my EXPIRED PASSPORT details ??
> 
> Please suggest !!





Nostalgia Nut said:


> I put in NSW because it seems that mfg industry scope for me would be maximum in that state. But I don't think this is that critical a question as it is only asking for intended destination and not confirmed final destination. Obviously we would go where we get the job offer.





Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thanks. That was my take too. Just wanted to confirm.


I have left it blank, would it matter?


----------



## KeeDa

ash36 said:


> I have left it blank, would it matter?


Which one exactly? Intended state of residence or old passport details?


----------



## KeeDa

Saru91 said:


> Dear Keeda and other seniors
> Please guide me as i made a mistake while updating e referal form in medicla history ,how to correct now


Mention the mistake when booking the appointment. They will have the same questions printed out and you will be asked to fill them by pen. They then scan and upload them along with your results. Additionally afterwards, although Form 1023 is for incorrect answers for questions in the visa application, I think you can reuse this form to notify the department about the mistake made in health declarations and do also mention that the correct answers have been provided to the medical center.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Hi All,

Got my Visa Lodged last Thursday, PCC was done on Friday and uploaded along with all other documents. Medicals will be done this coming Thursday.

I'm a bit anxious about the process after Front Loading all documents.

Please can anyone help me with what happens and could happen post front loading of all documents? (in the back ground of waiting).

Also, do the Grants come on a particular date like the invitations every month?

Thank you very much in Advance.


----------



## Saru91

Thanks a lot Keeda,I have been following this forum and find very informative and helpful.
I was actually worried I hope they wont take this as wrong declaration.Are CO generally helpful in such cases.
In 1023 do i tick the first option


----------



## Saru91

Thanks a lot Keeda,I have been following this forum and find very informative and helpful.
I was actually worried I hope they wont take this as wrong declaration.Are CO generally helpful in such cases.
In 1023 do i tick the first option


----------



## ash36

KeeDa said:


> Which one exactly? Intended state of residence or old passport details?


Sorry for the wrong Quotes, The state detail, I have tried to fill-in minimum details. But non of the details are wrong. Intended address, intended dates of arrival, people i know in Australia, all blank.


----------



## redsato

Guys,

I have seen posts in this thread where people mentioned that when they called +61 7 3136 7000 to hurry up Immigration to issue their PR (provided that they already submitted all the necessary documents), sometimes they said the person answering their call happened to be their CO, therefore a few hours after they hung up, they got the golden email confirming their PR stauts.

I am just wondering, when you call +61 7 3136 7000, dont you always get a general receptionist? how could you get your CO on the phone with you?


----------



## Saru91

Dear Keeda I hope CO are helpful where such mistakes in medical forms happen,correction during med exam will sort this out


----------



## murtza4u

Hi KeeDa and other experts,

I lodged my application (filled the 17 forms and submitted the fee) and got the access to my immi account. I have only a couple of questions.

1. On the first page (in my immi account) my application is shown in one line with a checkbox on left. There is a button something like "Submit Application" under it. 
*My question is*, do I need to manually check this checkbox and submit the application by clicking the button below (after uploading all of my documents) to allow CO to proceed on my case? In other words, will the CO not proceed on my case unless I submit the application from this first page even if I finished uploading all of my supporting documents?

2. I have not included any other family member in my application but in the online forms I filled, it asked me about the non migrating dependant family members. So I entered my wife, and two kids' detail. Now in my immi account, on the page where I have option to upload my supporting documents. There are also three other sections for my wife and two kids to upload the following three documents for each of them.
1. Character, Evidence of 
2. Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form
3. Health, Evidence of
They have written "Recommended" in front of each of these documents.
*So my question is*, do I need to get & upload Character and health evidence for all my dependent family members even if I have not included them in my application? but I entered their information in non migrating dependent family members sections.

I would really appreciate your response and help.


----------



## seledi

Hi there,

Is it required to upload bank statements and form 16 for 189 visa? if so, for how many years??

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## KeeDa

ash36 said:


> Sorry for the wrong Quotes, The state detail, I have tried to fill-in minimum details. But non of the details are wrong. Intended address, intended dates of arrival, people i know in Australia, all blank.


This should be fine.


----------



## KeeDa

Saru91 said:


> Dear Keeda I hope CO are helpful where such mistakes in medical forms happen,correction during med exam will sort this out


Yes, they are helpful and accommodating towards anything that is not a severe mistake. By severe I mean ones where points are overclaimed or anything that questions one's eligibility for the visa in the first place.


----------



## KeeDa

murtza4u said:


> Hi KeeDa and other experts,
> 
> I lodged my application (filled the 17 forms and submitted the fee) and got the access to my immi account. I have only a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. On the first page (in my immi account) my application is shown in one line with a checkbox on left. There is a button something like "Submit Application" under it.
> *My question is*, do I need to manually check this checkbox and submit the application by clicking the button below (after uploading all of my documents) to allow CO to proceed on my case? In other words, will the CO not proceed on my case unless I submit the application from this first page even if I finished uploading all of my supporting documents?
> 
> 2. I have not included any other family member in my application but in the online forms I filled, it asked me about the non migrating dependant family members. So I entered my wife, and two kids' detail. Now in my immi account, on the page where I have option to upload my supporting documents. There are also three other sections for my wife and two kids to upload the following three documents for each of them.
> 1. Character, Evidence of
> 2. Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form
> 3. Health, Evidence of
> They have written "Recommended" in front of each of these documents.
> *So my question is*, do I need to get & upload Character and health evidence for all my dependent family members even if I have not included them in my application? but I entered their information in non migrating dependent family members sections.
> 
> I would really appreciate your response and help.


1- No need to click it. Even if you click, it will produce an error saying the application is already submitted. No harm in trying it out.

2- I think I already told earlier that PCC (for adult dependents) and medicals (for all dependents) will be required even if they are declared as non-migrating. Moreover, based on your current location or some other factor the system has added Form 1221 as well to one of the adult dependents, so fill, sign, and upload this form as well.


----------



## KeeDa

seledi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Is it required to upload bank statements and form 16 for 189 visa? if so, for how many years??
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


Yes. If you don't, you would be lucky if the CO does not come back asking for them. The usual norm for bank statements is to upload those pages showing salary credit lines for corresponding payslips that you plan to upload. I would say use 26AS instead of Form 16 which is available for free to be downloaded from incometaxindia.gov.in for the past 5 to 6 years. These many should suffice.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Okay, 2 things I want to clarify regarding salary slips and bank statements:

1. My first few jobs were short, around 1 year duration only. And I only have 3 payslips each for each of those jobs. I don't have more than 3. So I'm only uploading 3.

For the current company which covers the last 6 years and 2 job positions, I'm including the following:

One payslip per year (salary only increases annually!) + last 3 consecutive payslips of each job. In other words 6 payslips per job. Or 12 payslips in the last 6 years. Isn't that enough?? I figure that CO will ask me if they want anything more.

2. Bank statements I can only try to get for the last 6 years covering the above mentioned last 2 jobs. Before that it is impossible to get! Anyway I thought bank statements were not mandatory at all in the doc checklist??


----------



## Jammanu

Dear All,
I applied for Visa on May 07, 2015. Its been already now more than 4.5 months. Last time when I contacted CO, he informed me that assessment is still going on. Recently last week, job verification about my old work was done through a call to me and it was made from Australian High Commission India. But when I asked my old company, they still haven't received any call regarding my job verification. Hoping that the job verification process is completed and no more contact will be made to my old company, when can i expect to get visa?? This waiting is really really killing me. One of my friend who applied under Subclass 190 has already got visa and have already migrated to Australia. Shall I again call to update my application as it has been already 20 days since my last call or shall I wait a bit more before i make any call?? Hoping for kind assistance.


----------



## KeeDa

Jammanu said:


> Dear All,
> I applied for Visa on May 07, 2015. Its been already now more than 4.5 months. Last time when I contacted CO, he informed me that assessment is still going on. Recently last week, job verification about my old work was done through a call to me and it was made from Australian High Commission India. But when I asked my old company, they still haven't received any call regarding my job verification. Hoping that the job verification process is completed and no more contact will be made to my old company, when can i expect to get visa?? This waiting is really really killing me. One of my friend who applied under Subclass 190 has already got visa and have already migrated to Australia. Shall I again call to update my application as it has been already 20 days since my last call or shall I wait a bit more before i make any call?? Hoping for kind assistance.


Yes, you should call. To me it seems that they were satisfied with your interview and decided not to take it any further.


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Okay, 2 things I want to clarify regarding salary slips and bank statements:
> 
> 1. My first few jobs were short, around 1 year duration only. And I only have 3 payslips each for each of those jobs. I don't have more than 3. So I'm only uploading 3.
> 
> For the current company which covers the last 6 years and 2 job positions, I'm including the following:
> 
> One payslip per year (salary only increases annually!) + last 3 consecutive payslips of each job. In other words 6 payslips per job. Or 12 payslips in the last 6 years. Isn't that enough?? I figure that CO will ask me if they want anything more.
> 
> 2. Bank statements I can only try to get for the last 6 years covering the above mentioned last 2 jobs. Before that it is impossible to get! Anyway I thought bank statements were not mandatory at all in the doc checklist??


What you have seems sufficient enough. If at all anything specific that the CO needs, you will be requested for it.


----------



## Jammanu

Thanks Keeda for the suggestion.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

KeeDa said:


> What you have seems sufficient enough. If at all anything specific that the CO needs, you will be requested for it.


Thanks. What's the rule with bank statements? I thought it was not even mentioned in the doc checklist and people are only adding as optional proof?


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thanks. What's the rule with bank statements? I thought it was not even mentioned in the doc checklist and people are only adding as optional proof?


That's correct. There is no such stated rule regarding it. We only know from past experiences where applicants had not uploaded and were requested to provide them. I think they only look for sufficient evidence of having worked at a professional and skilled level throughout the period for which you've claimed points- paid employment with 20+ hours per week.


----------



## Adel82

Hi everybody,

I was wondering if anyone has any ideas about the effects of occupation's code on the visa processing time; I've noticed that external auditors are being granted/contacted much much much faster than other candidates. Do you think there is any connection between the processing time after visa lodgement and the type of occupation or not?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Adel82 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any ideas about the effects of occupation's code on the visa processing time; I've noticed that external auditors are being granted/contacted much much much faster than other candidates. Do you think there is any connection between the processing time after visa lodgement and the type of occupation or not?


I don't think there should be any.
Priorities are set onto the visa sub-classes not job codes. 
See here priority group numbers - 

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Can somebody who has already uploaded documents please answer my query?

If you have more than one document for each category like for example for "Birth or Age, Evidence of", I have the birth certificate, a proof of name change and an affidavit. Can I attach all 3 docs using the same Attach document link in the Action column? Or do I need to attach the remaining 2 files under the Supporting Documents heading? Please help!


----------



## Rennie

Thanks Keeda for the clarifications.
On click of Organise Health I see a pdf which is the Client declaration.
Should we sign and upload the same or selecting the check box that give consent is enough.
Please clarify.

Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Can somebody who has already uploaded documents please answer my query?
> 
> If you have more than one document for each category like for example for "Birth or Age, Evidence of", I have the birth certificate, a proof of name change and an affidavit. Can I attach all 3 docs using the same Attach document link in the Action column? Or do I need to attach the remaining 2 files under the Supporting Documents heading? Please help!


Never mind on this query. I figured it out. It is adding from the same link.


----------



## drmudit

kingsss125 said:


> congrats drmudit.
> 
> have you been asked form 80 or 1221? or you frontloaded it?


 I front loaded 80, 1221 and cv for me and my wife.


----------



## Stevehsa

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum. I have recently submitted my application for the 189 skilled independent visa (70 points) 

When researching the skills assessment with Engineers Australia I found that the assessment of work experience was optional and that DIBP perform their own assesment anyway. I chose to only get the standard academic assesment to avoid paying unescesary fees.

I'm now worried that this was a mistake. I'm claiming 5 points from overseas work experience and I'm concerned that DIBP will refuse the visa without the work experience assessment. I am confident the experience I have is relevant though. 

Do any of you have experience in this, or have you been in a similar situation?

Any advice would be really appreciated!!


----------



## redsato

Guys,

I have seen posts in this thread where people mentioned that when they called +61 7 3136 7000 to hurry up Immigration to issue their PR (provided that they already submitted all the necessary documents), sometimes they said the person answering their call happened to be their CO, therefore a few hours after they hung up, they got the golden email confirming their PR stauts.

I am just wondering, when you call +61 7 3136 7000, dont you always get a general receptionist? how could you get your CO on the phone with you?


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Never mind on this query. I figured it out. It is adding from the same link.


Yes, that is how it should be done. Kind of over-writing under the same category. In the list of files uploaded you will notice that new files get added over the ones already uploaded there.



Rennie said:


> Thanks Keeda for the clarifications.
> On click of Organise Health I see a pdf which is the Client declaration.
> Should we sign and upload the same or selecting the check box that give consent is enough.
> Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rennie


It's all online. No need to sign this declaration nor to upload anything. Do take a print out of the resulting referral letter for each applicant (the one with a bar code and HAP ID beneath it).


----------



## KeeDa

Stevehsa said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum. I have recently submitted my application for the 189 skilled independent visa (70 points)
> 
> When researching the skills assessment with Engineers Australia I found that the assessment of work experience was optional and that DIBP perform their own assesment anyway. I chose to only get the standard academic assesment to avoid paying unescesary fees.
> 
> I'm now worried that this was a mistake. I'm claiming 5 points from overseas work experience and I'm concerned that DIBP will refuse the visa without the work experience assessment. I am confident the experience I have is relevant though.
> 
> Do any of you have experience in this, or have you been in a similar situation?
> 
> Any advice would be really appreciated!!


I am not too familiar with the EA process, but I do remember reading about this recently. Your best option would be to search this forum for related posts or start a new thread. The most recent one that I remember is this (you can also try asking on this thread): http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rs-australia-msa-cdr-application-outcome.html


----------



## saurabhgoel123

KeeDa said:


> What you have seems sufficient enough. If at all anything specific that the CO needs, you will be requested for it.


Hi KeeDa,

Do these form 16, bank statements & Payslips need to be notarized/attested too. ??


----------



## andy_cool

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Do these form 16, bank statements & Payslips need to be notarized/attested too. ??


If they are color copies, no need to notarize them. However, if they are Black&White, yes, it has to be Notarized

Regards

Andy


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I just received my grant 1 hour ago.
It's an amazing feeling, I would like to sincerely thank each one of you for your great inputs.

Thank you


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hi friends,

I have lodged my Visa yesterday and received the acknowledgement too. 
But confused where to login to upload document... Am I missing something...!!! Plz Help !!


----------



## arun05

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have lodged my Visa yesterday and received the acknowledgement too.
> But confused where to login to upload document... Am I missing something...!!! Plz Help !!


Just login into your immi account and on home page just click on you TRN number. it will direct to you page where you need to upload the documents


----------



## sumit1286

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received my grant 1 hour ago.
> It's an amazing feeling, I would like to sincerely thank each one of you for your great inputs.
> 
> Thank you


Congratulations Gauray .Thanks for all the help you have provided during your journey.

Have a great life ahead.


----------



## jelli-kallu

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received my grant 1 hour ago.
> It's an amazing feeling, I would like to sincerely thank each one of you for your great inputs.
> 
> Thank you


Congratulations Gaurav!! And all the best for your future!!lane:


----------



## Stevehsa

Thanks KeeDa. Has anyone else got any thoughts/ experience on this please?




KeeDa said:


> Stevehsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum. I have recently submitted my application for the 189 skilled independent visa (70 points)
> 
> When researching the skills assessment with Engineers Australia I found that the assessment of work experience was optional and that DIBP perform their own assesment anyway. I chose to only get the standard academic assesment to avoid paying unescesary fees.
> 
> I'm now worried that this was a mistake. I'm claiming 5 points from overseas work experience and I'm concerned that DIBP will refuse the visa without the work experience assessment. I am confident the experience I have is relevant though.
> 
> Do any of you have experience in this, or have you been in a similar situation?
> 
> Any advice would be really appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not too familiar with the EA process, but I do remember reading about this recently. Your best option would be to search this forum for related posts or start a new thread. The most recent one that I remember is this (you can also try asking on this thread): http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rs-australia-msa-cdr-application-outcome.html
Click to expand...


----------



## arun05

Stevehsa said:


> Thanks KeeDa. Has anyone else got any thoughts/ experience on this please?


Hi,

I am checking your post. As you are claiming points for work experience, better you have to go for work experience assessment additionally. you can now fast track you application with extra 250$ extra payment and you may get your assessment result before the CO contact.


----------



## gkaushik

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received my grant 1 hour ago.
> It's an amazing feeling, I would like to sincerely thank each one of you for your great inputs.
> 
> Thank you


Many Congratulations!
Cheers!
G.


----------



## happieaussie2016

COngratulations gaurav.kushan

ALl the best for your future endeavors.


----------



## karthik_bs

I got the visa grant which I had applied in July 2015, but the name in grant letter is not fully matching my passport name.
In my Passport, I have Given Name: XXX and Surname: YYY AAA BBB 
(My surname has three words in the passport)
In the grant letter, Applicant Name: XXX YYY. The other two words (AAA BBB) mentioned in Surname is not entered in the grant latter.
So is this an issue ? Should I get it corrected in the grant letter if I have to travel to Australia ?
If yes, please mention the process and form.


----------



## sai438

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received my grant 1 hour ago.
> It's an amazing feeling, I would like to sincerely thank each one of you for your great inputs.
> 
> Thank you


Congratulations Gaurav..All the best for future.


----------



## sai438

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received my grant 1 hour ago.
> It's an amazing feeling, I would like to sincerely thank each one of you for your great inputs.
> 
> Thank you


Congratulations Gaurav..All the best for future.


----------



## Zimmy09

Congrats gaurav


----------



## ravirami

Stevehsa said:


> Thanks KeeDa. Has anyone else got any thoughts/ experience on this please?


No need to waste money for work assessment.. DIBP will verify our work experience.. As I have hired MARA agent.. and He suggested me this.. and My friends had already done this process before.. So no need to worry about it.


----------



## MM1108

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received my grant 1 hour ago.
> It's an amazing feeling, I would like to sincerely thank each one of you for your great inputs.
> 
> Thank you


Congrats Gaurav for grant!!

A quick question, have you uploaded form 80 and 1221 as well along with other docs?


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Hi All,

Quick Question, with the Visa 189, can i later sponsor my girlfriend to Australia or does it allow you to sponsor only family and partners?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

MM1108 said:


> Congrats Gaurav for grant!!
> 
> A quick question, have you uploaded form 80 and 1221 as well along with other docs?


Thank you so much.
I front loaded all required documents and form 80.
Not 1221.
All the best.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

sumit1286 said:


> Congratulations Gauray .Thanks for all the help you have provided during your journey.
> 
> Have a great life ahead.


Thanks brother, All the best to you.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received my grant 1 hour ago.
> It's an amazing feeling, I would like to sincerely thank each one of you for your great inputs.
> 
> Thank you


Thanks everyone for your wishes.
I'm sorry I'm not able able to reply to your individual posts as I don't want to flood expat forum. 
However, sincere thanks to each and everyone of you.
You guys are helping a lot of people like me.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick Question, with the Visa 189, can i later sponsor my girlfriend to Australia or does it allow you to sponsor only family and partners?


I think you can add her in De Facto or something.
However, I'm not sure what all documents you'd need for that. 

"A de facto relationship is a relationship that two people who are not married or related by family have as a couple living together on a 'genuine domestic basis'. It can exist between 2 people of the opposite sex, or between 2 people of the same sex."


----------



## goodtimes

ravirami said:


> No need to waste money for work assessment.. DIBP will verify our work experience.. As I have hired MARA agent.. and He suggested me this.. and My friends had already done this process before.. So no need to worry about it.


If CO requests for work assessment, then OP will have a few weeks to get assessed. Hopefully that time should be sufficient to produce the skills assessment letter.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Congrats gaurav kushan! Thanks for all the help you have provided on this forum to me and others. All the best!


----------



## kenny_lowe23

gaurav.kushan said:


> I think you can add her in De Facto or something.
> However, I'm not sure what all documents you'd need for that.
> 
> "A de facto relationship is a relationship that two people who are not married or related by family have as a couple living together on a 'genuine domestic basis'. It can exist between 2 people of the opposite sex, or between 2 people of the same sex."


I shall Check that, Thank you Gaurav.

Congratulations..hope to see you in Aussie land one day.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

andy_cool said:


> If they are color copies, no need to notarize them. However, if they are Black&White, yes, it has to be Notarized
> 
> Regards
> 
> Andy


What if the originals themselves are B&W??

I suppose better to notarize to be on the safe side!


----------



## arun05

Nostalgia Nut said:


> What if the originals themselves are B&W??
> 
> I suppose better to notarize to be on the safe side!


Yes now a days salary statements are online and it is mostly B&W....even form 16 and ITR also B&W. better to do notarized all documents even bank statements also.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Here's an attempt at an exhaustive list of documents to show proof of work experience. Seniors and experts, please comment if I've left anything out:

- Employment contract and/or offer letter
- Reference letter on company letterhead
- Payslips
- Increment letter
- Bank statements (matching pay slips)
- Relieving letter or Resignation letter (doesn't apply to me currently and I don't have any from the past jobs)
- Work permit/visa if applicable
- Performance appraisal - Is this needed??
- Income tax return
.... anything else?? KeeDa, any comments?

I want to clear this once and for all because I hate to keep running to a notary public for certifying new new documents! It's not exactly cheap to notarise documents especially here in SA. All your inputs needed please. Thanks.


----------



## sai438

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Here's an attempt at an exhaustive list of documents to show proof of work experience. Seniors and experts, please comment if I've left anything out:
> 
> - Employment contract and/or offer letter
> - Reference letter on company letterhead
> - Payslips
> - Increment letter
> - Bank statements (matching pay slips)
> - Relieving letter or Resignation letter (doesn't apply to me currently and I don't have any from the past jobs)
> - Work permit/visa if applicable
> - Performance appraisal - Is this needed??
> .... anything else?? KeeDa, any comments?
> 
> I want to clear this once and for all because I hate to keep running to a notary public for certifying new new documents! It's not exactly cheap to notarise documents especially here in SA. All your inputs needed please. Thanks.


Tax statement....


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

sai438 said:


> Tax statement....


Thanks for reminding me. I've added it to my list above. Anything else?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats gaurav kushan! Thanks for all the help you have provided on this forum to me and others. All the best!


Thank you.
All the best to you as well.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Nostalgia Nut said:


> What if the originals themselves are B&W??
> 
> I suppose better to notarize to be on the safe side!


Doesn't matter colored or B&W.
Anything which has no electronic reference, should have to be attested as a certified true copy.
Electronic reference means, if they themselves can't access those docs.
PTE, Skill evaluations are documents which have electronic reference and they can check on their own as well.

I hope this clears the confusion.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

kenny_lowe23 said:


> I shall Check that, Thank you Gaurav.
> 
> Congratulations..hope to see you in Aussie land one day.


Thank you.
Yup for sure. 
All the best.


----------



## andy_cool

Nostalgia Nut said:


> What if the originals themselves are B&W??
> 
> I suppose better to notarize to be on the safe side!


If the copy is resulting in B&W, you will have to notarize it .

Regards

A


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

gaurav.kushan said:


> Doesn't matter colored or B&W.
> Anything which has no electronic reference, should have to be attested as a certified true copy.
> Electronic reference means, if they themselves can't access those docs.
> PTE, Skill evaluations are documents which have electronic reference and they can check on their own as well.
> 
> I hope this clears the confusion.


Okay that's pretty much 95 or 99% of my documents then! Lol.

Thanks for clearing the confusion.


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Here's an attempt at an exhaustive list of documents to show proof of work experience. Seniors and experts, please comment if I've left anything out:
> 
> - Employment contract and/or offer letter
> - Reference letter on company letterhead
> - Payslips
> - Increment letter
> - Bank statements (matching pay slips)
> - Relieving letter or Resignation letter (doesn't apply to me currently and I don't have any from the past jobs)
> - Work permit/visa if applicable
> - Performance appraisal - Is this needed??
> - Income tax return
> .... anything else?? KeeDa, any comments?
> 
> I want to clear this once and for all because I hate to keep running to a notary public for certifying new new documents! It's not exactly cheap to notarise documents especially here in SA. All your inputs needed please. Thanks.


:thumb:
Performance appraisals- I too happened to have all of them and so did provide them.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

KeeDa said:


> :thumb:
> Performance appraisals- I too happened to have all of them and so did provide them.


Can you think of anything I've left out?

I've got 1 or 2 performance appraisals available from my work history but I'm thinking of not including them because half the job duties/tasks on them are different from the ones on the reference letter. They're much more specialised and specific to my company and may not match the occupational description in Australia. I don't want the appraisal to put a seed of doubt in the CO's mind because most of it doesn't exactly match the reference letter! I was thinking if the CO asks then I'll provide the performance appraisal.


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Can you think of anything I've left out?
> 
> I've got 1 or 2 performance appraisals available from my work history but I'm thinking of not including them because half the job duties/tasks on them are different from the ones on the reference letter. They're much more specialised and specific to my company and may not match the occupational description in Australia. I don't want the appraisal to put a seed of doubt in the CO's mind because most of it doesn't exactly match the reference letter! I was thinking if the CO asks then I'll provide the performance appraisal.


Nothing else that I can think of as far as employment is concerned. I think your performance appraisals is different than what it usually is here. For me it was just a congratulatory letter about me being promoted to a higher position with an increased salary and did not have anything regarding roles and responsibilities. If yours has and can possibly cause conflicts, then skip them.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

KeeDa said:


> Nothing else that I can think of as far as employment is concerned. I think your performance appraisals is different than what it usually is here. For me it was just a congratulatory letter about me being promoted to a higher position with an increased salary and did not have anything regarding roles and responsibilities. If yours has and can possibly cause conflicts, then skip them.


Oh okay. That sounds more like the increment letters or the salary increase letters which I have already attached. What I was talking about was annual performance reviews. I won't be attaching those.


----------



## temiseun

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Oh okay. That sounds more like the increment letters or the salary increase letters which I have already attached. What I was talking about was annual performance reviews. I won't be attaching those.


Remember you have a limit of 60documents to be attached, so make sure you upload the recommended documents first before any additional. 

All the best.


----------



## khadi_khadi

189 | System Analyst | IELTS: L=8, R=8, W=8.5, S=9 | EOI submitted 22 April 2015 | | Invitation: 1st May 2015 | Visa lodged 26May 2015 | CO assigned 8th July |PCC , Form 80/1221 Med Docs submitted 10th Aug | Status shows "Assessment in progress" since 1st Sep | waiting for Finalization :juggle:

Can somebody help me how much more time it can take ??


----------



## kenny_lowe23

KeeDa said:


> Nothing else that I can think of as far as employment is concerned. I think your performance appraisals is different than what it usually is here. For me it was just a congratulatory letter about me being promoted to a higher position with an increased salary and did not have anything regarding roles and responsibilities. If yours has and can possibly cause conflicts, then skip them.


On the topic of appraisal, i had a designation change based on duties and organizational governance changes. There was no mail sent around it like an appraisal.

Do you think that would be a cause of concern for the CO?


----------



## ZubairKhan

Stevehsa said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum. I have recently submitted my application for the 189 skilled independent visa (70 points)
> 
> When researching the skills assessment with Engineers Australia I found that the assessment of work experience was optional and that DIBP perform their own assesment anyway. I chose to only get the standard academic assesment to avoid paying unescesary fees.
> 
> I'm now worried that this was a mistake. I'm claiming 5 points from overseas work experience and I'm concerned that DIBP will refuse the visa without the work experience assessment. I am confident the experience I have is relevant though.
> 
> Do any of you have experience in this, or have you been in a similar situation?
> 
> Any advice would be really appreciated!!



Yes DIBP runs their own show but EA positive assessment must have carried extra support with your application. anyway now that you have proceeded, provide as much evidence as possible in support of your experience claim. Good Luck


----------



## KeeDa

kenny_lowe23 said:


> On the topic of appraisal, i had a designation change based on duties and organizational governance changes. There was no mail sent around it like an appraisal.
> 
> Do you think that would be a cause of concern for the CO?


No. None.


----------



## jyothi318

khadi_khadi said:


> 189 | System Analyst | IELTS: L=8, R=8, W=8.5, S=9 | EOI submitted 22 April 2015 | | Invitation: 1st May 2015 | Visa lodged 26May 2015 | CO assigned 8th July |PCC , Form 80/1221 Med Docs submitted 10th Aug | Status shows "Assessment in progress" since 1st Sep | waiting for Finalization :juggle:
> 
> Can somebody help me how much more time it can take ??


Call them and enquire. Your grant is probably round the corner. All the Best!


----------



## Kariznin

Someone again messed up the excel, it's showing grant entries above and all other entries have moved to the bottom. 

Please someone correct this, I was accessing this from my phone and will not be able to correct that.

Thank you.


----------



## WA1980

*190 EOI Submission 20 Aug 2015*

Subclass - 190
PTE - 73,73,72, 90
VESTASSESS Positive - 15-July-2015
EOI Subbmitted - 20-August-2015 (60 points)
Inviation -??

Guys could you please tel me how long will take for  me to get the invitation?

Thanks

W A


----------



## arun05

Kariznin said:


> Someone again messed up the excel, it's showing grant entries above and all other entries have moved to the bottom.
> 
> Please someone correct this, I was accessing this from my phone and will not be able to correct that.
> 
> Thank you.


Please check


----------



## sachin_noida

arun05 said:


> Please check



Hi Arun05

Looking at your signature, I want to know, what additional documents CO had asked for ?
Kindly let me know.

regards,

Sachin


----------



## Kariznin

arun05 said:


> Please check


Hey Arun

Thanks, it's back in shape.  

Sorry to bother you, I could have done myself but was on the move.


----------



## sachin_noida

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Here's an attempt at an exhaustive list of documents to show proof of work experience. Seniors and experts, please comment if I've left anything out:
> 
> - Employment contract and/or offer letter
> - Reference letter on company letterhead
> - Payslips
> - Increment letter
> - Bank statements (matching pay slips)
> - Relieving letter or Resignation letter (doesn't apply to me currently and I don't have any from the past jobs)
> - Work permit/visa if applicable
> - Performance appraisal - Is this needed??
> - Income tax return
> .... anything else?? KeeDa, any comments?
> 
> I want to clear this once and for all because I hate to keep running to a notary public for certifying new new documents! It's not exactly cheap to notarise documents especially here in SA. All your inputs needed please. Thanks.



Hi Guys,

Out of 11 years ACS granted 8 years of experience. For Visa filling...

Can anyone pls tell how many salary slips I need to attach for last 8 years experience.

2. Is bank statement necessary, if yes, is it to be provided for complete 8 years?

3. I am planning to attach ITR for last 3 years. Is it fine?

4. I have promotion letters and will attach fo last 3 years. Fine ?

261311|IELTS - 0 Points|ACS -27-APR-15 |EOI (60 points) - 01-MAY-15|Invite 07-SEP-15|Visa ??


----------



## arun05

sachin_noida said:


> Hi Arun05
> 
> Looking at your signature, I want to know, what additional documents CO had asked for ?
> Kindly let me know.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Sachin


It is only form 815 Health undertaking offshore due to my previous medical history.


----------



## invarianta

*employer reference*

Hi everyone! Could somebody please send me a sample of employer reference for ACS? Would be better for a programmer position but any other would be great as well... I would REALLY appreciate it! 
Lena.


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi Guys,
This question is regarding Medical.

1. What all tests are done during Medical, please mention in detail?
2. I had an accident 10 years ago and underwent leg surgery, do I need to declare 10 year old surgery? I do not have any problem and now and I am healthy.
3. What are the cons if I do not declare?

Thanks.


----------



## cooldude555

invarianta said:


> Hi everyone! Could somebody please send me a sample of employer reference for ACS? Would be better for a programmer position but any other would be great as well... I would REALLY appreciate it!
> Lena.


Hope this helps... Good luck.


----------



## RedDevil2

Hi guys

Can somebody please tell me that do I have to submit bank statements for the work experience that was used to get skills assessment i.e ACS but I have not claimed any points in my 189 visa eoi for the work experience. 

So as i used the work ex just to get the skills assessment and not claiming any points do I still have to submit pay slips, Bank statement etc.

Thanks


----------



## invarianta

cooldude555 said:


> Hope this helps... Good luck.


Thank you a lot!


----------



## KeeDa

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> This question is regarding Medical.
> 
> 1. What all tests are done during Medical, please mention in detail?
> 2. I had an accident 10 years ago and underwent leg surgery, do I need to declare 10 year old surgery? I do not have any problem and now and I am healthy.
> 3. What are the cons if I do not declare?
> 
> Thanks.


1. For adults- blood, x-ray, urine, eyesight, and checkup. For children- urine eyesight, and checkup. What exactly they test with these samples isn't disclosed to us. As for the checkup, I think they just look for any oddity or skin conditions. For all- an interview to know about your lifestyle, work, eating habits, addictions, etc. For children it is mostly an interview to observe their overall development so far. Your experience might vary depending on which medical center you visit- especially this interview thing, as I seem to be the only one talking about it and never have heard about this from others.

2. I had a bone fracture during childhood (but not any surgery). I did tell the doctor. He then carefully examined that part of the leg. I suggest you declare it. They only look for conditions that might be expensive on the Australian medicare system in the future and could end up costing A$ 35000+ over the next 5 years, or for conditions that might be a risk to public health (HIV, TB, etc).

3. I don't know for sure about what would happen if you don't declare and they find out. Maybe they will just write a note about it on the report (that you knowingly did not disclose).


----------



## desiSydney

*Form 1023*

Hi All,

In my visa application i have marked Yes for the question ..'Do you have any dependent non migrating family members' and filled in details of my parents.

I wanted to mark it as No and correct it and therefore emailed form 1023 for correction to [email protected]

But I haven't received any reply from them yet.

has anyone been in the same situation before?

Do I need to wait till CO gets assigned?

Thanks,
Desi

261313| EOI 17th May-60 pts|EOI updated 70 pts 02 Sep |PTE L90|W90|R87|S88
Invited 07-Sep|Visa lodged 14 Sep|PCC 22-Sep|Medicals- |CO Allocated- |Visa Grant


----------



## ivanskinner007

Hello m8,

I also did the similar mess, I included my parents and my sisters even though they are not dependent on me but I got confused with the non migrating family member term. I haven't email them yet, on expat forum I found out the email id as [email protected] but it was also updated that they got an reply stating to upload the form online. So ideally you should be uploading that form under correction for incorrect answer in your profile when you hit upload document. 

As per our senior members its best we wait for the CO to be assigned so that we can update them about the situation. 



desiSydney said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In my visa application i have marked Yes for the question ..'Do you have any dependent non migrating family members' and filled in details of my parents.
> 
> I wanted to mark it as No and correct it and therefore emailed form 1023 for correction to [email protected]
> 
> But I haven't received any reply from them yet.
> 
> has anyone been in the same situation before?
> 
> Do I need to wait till CO gets assigned?
> 
> Thanks,
> Desi
> 
> 261313| EOI 17th May-60 pts|EOI updated 70 pts 02 Sep |PTE L90|W90|R87|S88
> Invited 07-Sep|Visa lodged 14 Sep|PCC 22-Sep|Medicals- |CO Allocated- |Visa Grant


----------



## Ritika11

Hello everyone,

Need a suggestion, for my husband's language support document, I have provided his university transcripts and a document stating that he did his grad in english. That document is stampwd and signed from the college, is that sufficient or I need that document from university head office(DU)?

Please suggest.
Thank you!


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi Ritika,
A document mentioning medium of teaching as English from the college would be enough.
Just remember it should be on the college letter head and preferable be stamped with college seal. or seal of the signing body(principal or Registrar)

along with this letter submit his degree cert and marksheets as proof of studying from that college.



Ritika11 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Need a suggestion, for my husband's language support document, I have provided his university transcripts and a document stating that he did his grad in english. That document is stampwd and signed from the college, is that sufficient or I need that document from university head office(DU)?
> 
> Please suggest.
> Thank you!


----------



## Ritika11

Okay! Thanks for your quick response Suku!


----------



## KeeDa

desiSydney said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In my visa application i have marked Yes for the question ..'Do you have any dependent non migrating family members' and filled in details of my parents.
> 
> I wanted to mark it as No and correct it and therefore emailed form 1023 for correction to [email protected]
> 
> But I haven't received any reply from them yet.
> 
> has anyone been in the same situation before?
> 
> Do I need to wait till CO gets assigned?
> 
> Thanks,
> Desi
> 
> 261313| EOI 17th May-60 pts|EOI updated 70 pts 02 Sep |PTE L90|W90|R87|S88
> Invited 07-Sep|Visa lodged 14 Sep|PCC 22-Sep|Medicals- |CO Allocated- |Visa Grant





ivanskinner007 said:


> Hello m8,
> 
> I also did the similar mess, I included my parents and my sisters even though they are not dependent on me but I got confused with the non migrating family member term. I haven't email them yet, on expat forum I found out the email id as [email protected] but it was also updated that they got an reply stating to upload the form online. So ideally you should be uploading that form under correction for incorrect answer in your profile when you hit upload document.
> 
> As per our senior members its best we wait for the CO to be assigned so that we can update them about the situation.


Use the "Attach button" on the top in your immiAccount and upload the form there. This form has its own category and sub-category called "Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s)"


----------



## gaurav.kushan

RedDevil2 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can somebody please tell me that do I have to submit bank statements for the work experience that was used to get skills assessment i.e ACS but I have not claimed any points in my 189 visa eoi for the work experience.
> 
> So as i used the work ex just to get the skills assessment and not claiming any points do I still have to submit pay slips, Bank statement etc.
> 
> Thanks


If you have them, then submit.
Submit as many proofs as you can. There's no harm. 
But if you're not claiming any points for your work experience, then maybe a letter from your employer or manager will do.

However, I still recommend upload all the documents you have for a speedy grant.


----------



## goodtimes

Dear senior members,

Please note, some "not so intelligent human being" seems to have messed up with the tracker sheet. 
Please advise on how to restore from previous version. Thanks.

Dear All,

Please be VERY careful while making changes in the tracker sheet!

Thanks


----------



## arun05

goodtimes said:


> Dear senior members,
> 
> Please note, some "not so intelligent human being" seems to have messed up with the tracker sheet. Please advise on how to restore from previous version. Thanks.
> 
> Regards


Do not know who do everytime.......please check now


----------



## happieaussie2016

Oh,
Previously someone had removed the name column. now again happened ?





goodtimes said:


> Dear senior members,
> 
> Please note, some "not so intelligent human being" seems to have messed up with the tracker sheet.
> Please advise on how to restore from previous version. Thanks.
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> Please be VERY careful while making changes in the tracker sheet!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## akumar0619

Hi All,
I am in process of submitting the 189 visa application. Please help to clear out the following doubts:-
1)	Residency for past 10 years: I stayed in Singapore for 3 years in different addresses. I don’t have any proof for most of them. Is it mandatory to mention all the addresses even if it is like 2-3 months stay per address?
2)	Payment: can we use multiple credit cards to make the payment?
3)	Notarized documents: I have the notarized documents which were used for ACS but they are now 10 months old with date mentioned in signature. However, the stamp has the notary commission end date as Oct-2018. Can I still use those docs and is there anything like notarized document validity?
4)	Employment: I have 8 years of experience out of which ACS considered only 4 as relevant. Should I mention only 4 years as relevant to occupation I am applying for or complete 8 years? Even though, in EOI only points for 3 years are considered.
5)	Document upload: Can upload all the required documents after I submit the application?
6)	Passport expiry: My passport will expire in May-2016 and the minimum 6 months validity is required for visa application which is fine for now. Most probably I will get it renewed before the visa decision. As the passport number and issuance details will change so can I later get the details updated in system by informing CO or should I first get the passport renewed and then submit the application?

Please answer all or whatever you can. It will help to expedite my visa process.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hi Friends,

Suggestion !!

Its very tough to get bank statements for year prior to 2011. Is it mandatory to provide all years bank stmt. ??


----------



## arun05

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Suggestion !!
> 
> Its very tough to get bank statements for year prior to 2011. Is it mandatory to provide all years bank stmt. ??


It depends upon the CO, but last 5 years bank statement is enough. you can categorize it by companies like where you worked.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Suggestion !!
> 
> Its very tough to get bank statements for year prior to 2011. Is it mandatory to provide all years bank stmt. ??


Bank statement is not even mentioned in the document checklist. I don't understand why everybody is uploading bank statements! I'm only going to provide proof of salary credit from specific months in the last 5 years. I think that should be more than enough. CO will anyway come back to you if they need anything more.

The other thing is the doc checklist doesn't specify how many payslips they require. In fact they say attach "a" payslip in the reference letter section. So I don't understand why people are attaching 1 or 2 payslips per quarter. I'm attaching only 1 per year other than latest 3 recent payslips.


----------



## JK684

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Suggestion !!
> 
> Its very tough to get bank statements for year prior to 2011. Is it mandatory to provide all years bank stmt. ??


Check your old e-mails also (if it is available). I used to subscribe to the statements through e-mail for my Citi Bank account and i had most of the old bank statements.


----------



## evydmb

Hi
I am planning to submit my expression of interest for the 189 visa soon. There is one thing that I am not finding clear about this visa. Is work experience mandatory? I don't have the 1 year work experience in my nominated profession. Whoever, I will soon have enough point (65) to submit the EOI without the work experience. And to get the Skills Assessment from Engineers Council Australia, there does not seem to be any work experience required, only the diploma and transcript from university. So am I missing something, or is it possible for me to submit my EOI without any work experience?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Guys, I want to make sure about something regarding passport size photos. My photos are:

1. 40 to 50 kb in size. 
2. Have a resolution of 300 dpi. Is that fine or should I try to reduce that? 
3. 430 to 530 pixels in dimensions roughly.

Is that fine?


----------



## JK684

akumar0619 said:


> Hi All,
> I am in process of submitting the 189 visa application. Please help to clear out the following doubts:-
> 1)	Residency for past 10 years: I stayed in Singapore for 3 years in different addresses. I don’t have any proof for most of them. Is it mandatory to mention all the addresses even if it is like 2-3 months stay per address?
> 2)	Payment: can we use multiple credit cards to make the payment?
> 3)	Notarized documents: I have the notarized documents which were used for ACS but they are now 10 months old with date mentioned in signature. However, the stamp has the notary commission end date as Oct-2018. Can I still use those docs and is there anything like notarized document validity?
> 4)	Employment: I have 8 years of experience out of which ACS considered only 4 as relevant. Should I mention only 4 years as relevant to occupation I am applying for or complete 8 years? Even though, in EOI only points for 3 years are considered.
> 5)	Document upload: Can upload all the required documents after I submit the application?
> 6)	Passport expiry: My passport will expire in May-2016 and the minimum 6 months validity is required for visa application which is fine for now. Most probably I will get it renewed before the visa decision. As the passport number and issuance details will change so can I later get the details updated in system by informing CO or should I first get the passport renewed and then submit the application?
> 
> Please answer all or whatever you can. It will help to expedite my visa process.
> Thanks in advance.


Please find some of the answers below.

1. Mention last 2-3 addresses in the Visa application form, and you can cover all the addresses in the last 10 years in Form 80. That is what I did

2. No you cant use multiple credit cards.

3. I guess you can still use that

4. Definitely you *should NOT* mention all 8 years. For me i entered experience from March 2009 to March 2015 as relevant, i was claiming points for 5 year experience, but less than 8 or 7 i guess. check for similar cases in this forum.

5. Once you pay the visa fees, you will have the option to upload documents.

6. You can do the renewal later and it is possible to update it in DIBP's system by submitting some form with the new passport details.


----------



## JK684

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Guys, I want to make sure about something regarding passport size photos. My photos are:
> 
> 1. 40 to 50 kb in size.
> 2. Have a resolution of 300 dpi. Is that fine or should I try to reduce that?
> 3. 430 to 530 pixels in dimensions roughly.
> 
> Is that fine?


I think photo is not mandatory. But i submitted one.

See the below link:- 

Do my family have to provide their photograph and fingerprints?


----------



## jaiboy

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Suggestion !!
> 
> Its very tough to get bank statements for year prior to 2011. Is it mandatory to provide all years bank stmt. ??


It wasn't very tough. My CO asked salary details for the company which I worked 9 years back, and I do not have the pay slips, the bank account was also closed 9 years back. I visited the branch and put a request. Within 4 days they did deliver the bank statements to me. And for the current company I just put an online "historical statement request" for 9 years, and it was delivered to me in the night thru email.

Both of them, absolutely with 0 service cost 

I feel like its a matter of effort, and of course, which bank you are having the account.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Here in SA banks charge for all statements older than 3 months. I'm going to go to the bank this afternoon and try to get statements from 2009 and 2011. I'm sure there's gonna be fees but it's okay. Banking here is riddled with service fees for anything and everything!


----------



## cooldude555

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Here in SA banks charge for all statements older than 3 months. I'm going to go to the bank this afternoon and try to get statements from 2009 and 2011. I'm sure there's gonna be fees but it's okay. Banking here is riddled with service fees for anything and everything!


Bank statements are ''not mandatory''. However, you can provide them to strengthen your file. 

The below documents would suffice to prove that you are employed and that its paid for:

Offer/Appointment letters
Relieving letters (wherever applicable)
Promotion or hike letters
Reference letters
Pay slips
Income tax returns or IT related documents

Apart from the above, you may also provide bank statements reflecting your salary transactions, but not mandatory.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

cooldude555 said:


> Bank statements are ''not mandatory''. However, you can provide them to strengthen your file.
> 
> The below documents would suffice to prove that you are employed and that its paid for:
> 
> Offer/Appointment letters
> Relieving letters (wherever applicable)
> Promotion or hike letters
> Reference letters
> Pay slips
> Income tax returns or IT related documents
> 
> Apart from the above, you may also provide bank statements reflecting your salary transactions, but not mandatory.


Thanks. Ya I have most of that.


----------



## sai438

Someone is messing with the excel sheet...
Its quite troublesome maintaining the excel sheet. maybe the creator must assign restricted access.


----------



## SSrng

*How to contact CO?*

Hi there

I got CO allocated today. CO has asked for AFP clearance even though I have not stayed in Aus for a year (10 months & also for dependent who spent 20 days). Can I write or call CO regarding this? Which ph no or email id to contact. It's from GSM Adelaide team.

Thanks in advance,
S


----------



## saurabhgoel123

jaiboy said:


> It wasn't very tough. My CO asked salary details for the company which I worked 9 years back, and I do not have the pay slips, the bank account was also closed 9 years back. I visited the branch and put a request. Within 4 days they did deliver the bank statements to me. And for the current company I just put an online "historical statement request" for 9 years, and it was delivered to me in the night thru email.
> 
> Both of them, absolutely with 0 service cost
> 
> I feel like its a matter of effort, and of course, which bank you are having the account.


Mine was in SBI. I will try to visit its branch.... lets see


----------



## goodtimes

sai438 said:


> Someone is messing with the excel sheet...
> Its quite troublesome maintaining the excel sheet. maybe the creator must assign restricted access.


Dear All,

Please be careful when using the *tracker spreadsheet in google drive*. Please note, if you are editing in google spreadsheet, remember that ALL CHANGES ARE AUTOMATICALLY SAVED. If you are not sure how to use google spreadsheets then please go through a tutorial before you start making changes. Perhaps this will be helpful: https://support.google.com/docs/topic/20331?hl=en&ref_topic=20322&vid=1-635785998462125621-701756963

Thanks in advance for your support!


----------



## kenny_lowe23

JK684 said:


> I think photo is not mandatory. But i submitted one.
> 
> See the below link:-
> 
> Do my family have to provide their photograph and fingerprints?


Hi JK,

Quick Question about one of the milestones in your signature.

Delay eMail, what is that exactly?


----------



## JK684

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi JK,
> 
> Quick Question about one of the milestones in your signature.
> 
> Delay eMail, what is that exactly?


That was for last FY 2014-15 which ended in June 2015. There was a huge backlog of cases since the quota was exchausted. You can search the forum with the key word "Delay e-mail" if you want to know more details about that.


----------



## JK684

SSrng said:


> Hi there
> 
> I got CO allocated today. CO has asked for AFP clearance even though I have not stayed in Aus for a year (10 months & also for dependent who spent 20 days). Can I write or call CO regarding this? Which ph no or email id to contact. It's from GSM Adelaide team.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> S


CO's contact e-mail ID will be in one of the PDF attachments which you received along with the e-mail.


----------



## SSrng

JK684 said:


> CO's contact e-mail ID will be in one of the PDF attachments which you received along with the e-mail.


I just have CO's name & as email id it's mentioned EMAIL: [email protected]. Are you referring to this one?


----------



## JK684

SSrng said:


> I just have CO's name & as email id it's mentioned EMAIL: [email protected]. Are you referring to this one?


I am not sure, if you need to send a mail to CO, you can try sending a reply to this ID. If it doesnt bounce, then fine. Few months back, the domain was different as it was not migrated to border.gov.au then.

btw, i would suggest not to post these e-mail IDs in the forum as it might created unwanted troubles.


----------



## hkaur

Hi,

I am in the process of filling Form 80 and need help with few questions:

1. It asks me to mention my employment/unemployment since birth. I started working in 2008 and before that I was studying. So, do I just have to mention my employment dates as 2008-till date? OR do I also have to mention that from birth till 2008 I was studying? If yes, then what would I mention for 'How did I financially supported myself?

2. In case of educational details, do I have to mention right from the birth?


----------



## JK684

hkaur said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of filling Form 80 and need help with few questions:
> 
> 1. It asks me to mention my employment/unemployment since birth. I started working in 2008 and before that I was studying. So, do I just have to mention my employment dates as 2008-till date? OR do I also have to mention that from birth till 2008 I was studying? If yes, then what would I mention for 'How did I financially supported myself?
> 
> 2. In case of educational details, do I have to mention right from the birth?



1. If you are working in the sam company, then 2008 till date. I gave the years starting with my birth year and mentioned "financially supported by parents" and occupation as "studying" (I gave Month and Year, i guess no need to mention date). Even I gave period of job search separately. If you want further details, search in the Form 80 thread, you will find lot of posts related to this.

2. No just mention 1st to 10th, 11th to 12th, Degree etc.


----------



## hkaur

JK684 said:


> 1. If you are working in the sam company, then 2008 till date. I gave the years starting with my birth year and mentioned "financially supported by parents" and occupation as "studying" (I gave Month and Year, i guess no need to mention date). Even I gave period of job search separately. If you want further details, search in the Form 80 thread, you will find lot of posts related to this.
> 
> 2. No just mention 1st to 10th, 11th to 12th, Degree etc.


Thank you, will check out that thread as well...


----------



## KeeDa

hkaur said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of filling Form 80 and need help with few questions:
> 
> 1. It asks me to mention my employment/unemployment since birth. I started working in 2008 and before that I was studying. So, do I just have to mention my employment dates as 2008-till date? OR do I also have to mention that from birth till 2008 I was studying? If yes, then what would I mention for 'How did I financially supported myself?
> 
> 2. In case of educational details, do I have to mention right from the birth?


1. You have to mention all employment since birth because the question clearly asks for it. Start the table with the current one at the top and for the period between birth till first employment, mention NEVER WORKED in the Name column and some description in the Occupation column.

2. Education too is since birth but there is no instruction about mentioning gaps in this question (in the earlier one there was a specific instruction to mention gaps). So here start with highest qualification all the way down to KG and omit giving any details from birth till KG.


----------



## amirmz5

Hi guys,

My case officer has requested for PCC and Medical documents and my application is in Requested information status . Since the clinic will upload test result, when should I hit the request complete button ? After uploading my PCC or another time?

Thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa

amirmz5 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My case officer has requested for PCC and Medical documents and my application is in Requested information status . Since the clinic will upload test result, when should I hit the request complete button ? After uploading my PCC or another time?
> 
> Thanks in advance


After uploading the PCC and after you start to notice that the "Get Health Status" shows "Medicals provided and finalized".


----------



## amirmz5

KeeDa said:


> After uploading the PCC and after you start to notice that the "Get Health Status" shows "Medicals provided and finalized".


You mean from below link?

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Also, should I notice my case officer by email too?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

amirmz5 said:


> You mean from below link?
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Also, should I notice my case officer by email too?
> 
> Thanks


You can use that link too to check, but its cumbersome to use it- have to enter name, DOB, HAP ID, Captcha, etc. What I meant is clicking the "Get Health Status" button in your immiAccount.

No need to notify the CO. Request Complete button will notify her through the system which I prefer to be a better option than an external email.


----------



## zebust

Hi KeeDa,

i can see that your job verification was done yesterday. how did they carry out the job verification?? did they contact the HR or the manager who signed your reference letter??

Did you inform your HR in advance???


----------



## KeeDa

zebust said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> i can see that your job verification was done yesterday. how did they carry out the job verification?? did they contact the HR or the manager who signed your reference letter??
> 
> Did you inform your HR in advance???


Hi zebust,

See if this helps answer your questions: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8287386-post965.html

I have informed my ex-HR and ex-colleague who had signed my statutory declaration, but they haven't received anything yet.


----------



## jay.joshi.3

*relevant skilled employementl*

Dear Friends,

Do i need relevant skilled employment assessment ( related to engineers Australia) ?

I have completed 5.2 years in one company and 10 months in the current one. total is 6.2 years of exp. as a mechanical engineer from India.

If i dont have it then will it effect my VISA application in future?

Kindly advice

Jay


----------



## SreeIndia

SSrng said:


> Hi there
> 
> I got CO allocated today. CO has asked for AFP clearance even though I have not stayed in Aus for a year (10 months & also for dependent who spent 20 days). Can I write or call CO regarding this? Which ph no or email id to contact. It's from GSM Adelaide team.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> S


SSrng
Our case was similar in that my spouse lived in AUS for only 10 months by the time we lodged our application. However we did AFP for him assuming that he will complete 12 months by the time we get visa.
AFP is really fast and can get processing in 1-2 days, and for courier another 3 days. I would recommend go ahead and get it for you.
Thanks


----------



## bharathyku

KeeDa said:


> Hi zebust,
> 
> See if this helps answer your questions: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8287386-post965.html
> 
> I have informed my ex-HR and ex-colleague who had signed my statutory declaration, but they haven't received anything yet.


Hi Keeda
What number did you get the call from?


----------



## KeeDa

bharathyku said:


> Hi Keeda
> What number did you get the call from?


Sent it to you via PM.


----------



## jimboo

*Assessment in progress*

Dear Friends,

I got invitation in April (65 points) have lodged my Skilled Visa (189) application in June, got CO in August and completed all uploads for I and spouse in September and informed CO of completion at the end of 28days in September 14th. 

My IMMI accounts says "Assessment in progress" after clicking on "upload complete" but I have got no reply from CO or any contact since Aug 15 when CO asigned and asked for docs.

Do you have any estimation of how long should I wait in this stressfull state? :fingerscrossed:
Should I call them? What would you do? :confused2:


----------



## gaurav.kushan

jay.joshi.3 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Do i need relevant skilled employment assessment ( related to engineers Australia) ?
> 
> I have completed 5.2 years in one company and 10 months in the current one. total is 6.2 years of exp. as a mechanical engineer from India.
> 
> If i dont have it then will it effect my VISA application in future?
> 
> Kindly advice
> 
> Jay


Yes you need skll assessment before you can lodge your EOI. 
Within EOI you'd need to specify skill assessment reference number.


----------



## Kanchu.purohit

Dear All,

Can any one advise me for the below query. 
I received my Grant letter with my mothers Maiden name Kanchan Purohit on Sep'15 which is the same in my current passport however my passport is expiring in Feb'16. Should I apply my new passport with my Husbands surname i.e. Kanchan Parmar, as I am married from past two & half years but in the past I didn't change my name in my Passport and received grant with the earlier name.

Please guide whether should I change my name now or renew the passport with the earlier name

Thanks & Regards
Kanchan


----------



## KeeDa

Kanchan,

The grant already issued won't change now after you get a new passport. You can change your name now if you want to, but this will mean always having to carry your old passport too when traveling. In either case (whether or not you change your name), do remember to submit Form929 when new passport is issued. Submitting this form won't get you a new grant letter, but it is required so that they update your passport details in the system and VEVO.


----------



## arun05

Kanchu.purohit said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can any one advise me for the below query.
> I received my Grant letter with my mothers Maiden name Kanchan Purohit on Sep'15 which is the same in my current passport however my passport is expiring in Feb'16. Should I apply my new passport with my Husbands surname i.e. Kanchan Parmar, as I am married from past two & half years but in the past I didn't change my name in my Passport and received grant with the earlier name.
> 
> Please guide whether should I change my name now or renew the passport with the earlier name
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Kanchan


Dear Kanchu,

First of all for this you need to change the name in Passport if you have atleast 2 proof with same name mainly marriage certificate and then also at that time your spouse name will be added in your passport.

After that when you will go to update your visa on new passport then you have to submit change of name also with that... As you name will be different at the time of new passport...

Now check if you manage it early and easily then it is fine and go with new one...


----------



## KeeDa

Arun,

She already has a PR grant.


----------



## arun05

KeeDa said:


> Arun,
> 
> She already has a PR grant.


Yes, shall it not an issue if grant letter name and passport name different?

If not, then it will be fine and easy.


----------



## KeeDa

arun05 said:


> Yes, shall it not an issue if grant letter name and passport name different?
> 
> If not, then it will be fine and easy.


It should not be an issue, but still recommended to always carry the old passport too just in case if the airlines staff needs to see it (to match the names). At arrival, Oz immigration should be able to clear with just the new passport alone.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Okay, I have uploaded most of the documents now. The only things left now are a few bank statements which I'm trying to acquire at least for last 5 years and one particular PCC.

What about Form 80 or whatever? Is it better to finish and upload it right away before CO allocation? Does CO always ask for it?... I'm just not sure if I upload it and then CO doesn't ask for it, could there be a problem of providing a form that was never asked for?


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

HI keeda,

I see that you have updated your signature with 'Job verification'.

My current HR got a email asking for details which she says she has replied to but unwilling to share the details with me.

Even I got verification call for the Australian embassy Delhi. He probe me about lot my things about my job profile and asked me to explain everything that I have mentioned in roles and responsibilities. I told him as much as I could and trying to explain in non-technical terms..

Later he even asked to technical questions (.Net programmig) which I was not able to answer as I havent done it. It streched for 35 mins and was more grilling than any job interviews I have given in the past. Am very scared now?

How was your job job verification call? when you we expect to receive the verdict?


----------



## jimboo

ThunderDownUnder said:


> HI keeda,
> My current HR got a email asking for details which she says she has replied to but unwilling to share the details with me.
> 
> Even I got verification call for the Australian embassy Delhi. He probe me about lot my things about my job profile and asked me to explain everything that I have mentioned in roles and responsibilities. I told him as much as I could and trying to explain in non-technical terms..
> 
> Later he even asked to technical questions (.Net programmig) which I was not able to answer as I havent done it. It streched for 35 mins and was more grilling than any job interviews I have given in the past. Am very scared now?


Can you please share your case officer initial, GSM team, and employment related docs you had uploaded?


----------



## happieaussie2016

Form 80 is not mandatory. as per DIBP website its only mandatory for onshore folks.
but looking at the current trend most of the people are asked for it so mainly people wil just upload frontload it so that CO doesn't come back again.
if CO has not been allocated to your case till now and no correspondence then I suggest if you have time then fill and upload the form.
later if CO asks to submit your application may again be delayed for 15-20 days.

Its your if you wana submit....



Nostalgia Nut said:


> Okay, I have uploaded most of the documents now. The only things left now are a few bank statements which I'm trying to acquire at least for last 5 years and one particular PCC.
> 
> What about Form 80 or whatever? Is it better to finish and upload it right away before CO allocation? Does CO always ask for it?... I'm just not sure if I upload it and then CO doesn't ask for it, could there be a problem of providing a form that was never asked for?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

suku1809 said:


> Form 80 is not mandatory. as per DIBP website its only mandatory for onshore folks.
> but looking at the current trend most of the people are asked for it so mainly people wil just upload frontload it so that CO doesn't come back again.
> if CO has not been allocated to your case till now and no correspondence then I suggest if you have time then fill and upload the form.
> later if CO asks to submit your application may again be delayed for 15-20 days.
> 
> Its your if you wana submit....


Thanks. But do you think there would be a problem if I front load it and the CO never asks for it and is wondering why I've provided something not asked for?

Anyway, what I could do is fill it, save it and keep it ready for upload. As soon as CO requests, it will be ready for upload.


----------



## Gaut

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thanks. But do you think there would be a problem if I front load it and the CO never asks for it and is wondering why I've provided something not asked for?
> 
> Anyway, what I could do is fill it, save it and keep it ready for upload. As soon as CO requests, it will be ready for upload.


There is no harm in front loading documents. If you wait for the CO to ask then you might not get a direct grant, if this is ok with you then you can wait for CO to ask for this document.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Gaut said:


> There is no harm in front loading documents. If you wait for the CO to ask then you might not get a direct grant, if this is ok with you then you can wait for CO to ask for this document.


Where can I find this Form 80? Is it to be downloaded, filled out online, saved and uploaded?


----------



## jelli-kallu

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Where can I find this Form 80? Is it to be downloaded, filled out online, saved and uploaded?


https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

You can fill it up and save.


----------



## KeeDa

ThunderDownUnder said:


> HI keeda,
> 
> I see that you have updated your signature with 'Job verification'.
> 
> My current HR got a email asking for details which she says she has replied to but unwilling to share the details with me.
> 
> Even I got verification call for the Australian embassy Delhi. He probe me about lot my things about my job profile and asked me to explain everything that I have mentioned in roles and responsibilities. I told him as much as I could and trying to explain in non-technical terms..
> 
> Later he even asked to technical questions (.Net programmig) which I was not able to answer as I havent done it. It streched for 35 mins and was more grilling than any job interviews I have given in the past. Am very scared now?
> 
> How was your job job verification call? when you we expect to receive the verdict?


Hello mate,

Was it someone from Delhi whose name starts with "M"?

Am sorry to hear about your HR difficulties. Was yours a statutory declaration from manager/ colleague or reference letter on company letter head?

As for verdict- we are never given that nor told about what the outcome is or when it will be declared. Mine went pretty well I think. There is no HR involved in my current employment (me being my own boss- i.e. freelancer/ self-employed). My ex-HR or statutory declaration signatory haven't received anything yet. Neither have my clients (who gave references for my current employment) received anything.

I posted details about my verification call here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaited-august-2015-a-97.html#post8287386


----------



## jimboo

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Where can I find this Form 80? Is it to be downloaded, filled out online, saved and uploaded?


This form needs your signature on declaration part (part S , one page from the end) so It is better to fill it up, then print, sign and scan again to create a pdf file (under 5MB) and upload.


----------



## Kelschiao

Hi experts,

We are wondering about Form 80:

Under Employment, (fill in all employment since BIRTH): 
I sincerely hope that it is not a problem is I cannot remember the business address of some part time jobs I had when I was studying!?! 
this question seems really insane..if I may add. 

Under Education: 
Did everyone list ALL their university courses as well? all courses for 4 years of university? 

Please help! thank you!

-----------------------------------------------------------------
EOI Submitted: 25 May 2015
Invited: 9 July 2015
189 Lodged: 30 July 2015
CO Contact: 14 Sept 2015
Medicals completed and updated on the application: 23 Sept 2015
Grant: --


----------



## arun32

Hi thunder,

May i know your anz code please


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

KeeDa said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Was it someone from Delhi whose name starts with "M"?
> 
> Am sorry to hear about your HR difficulties. Was yours a statutory declaration from manager/ colleague or reference letter on company letter head?
> 
> As for verdict- we are never given that nor told about what the outcome is or when it will be declared. Mine went pretty well I think. There is no HR involved in my current employment (me being my own boss- i.e. freelancer/ self-employed). My ex-HR or statutory declaration signatory haven't received anything yet. Neither have my clients (who gave references for my current employment) received anything.
> 
> I posted details about my verification call here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaited-august-2015-a-97.html#post8287386


Mine was from Delhi Embassy by a person name A***

Mine was a proper letter on company letter-head

Do you know the timeline from the date of verification? by how long should we be able to get the grant? I had my med done on 16 may, so basically more than 4 months are already exhausted now and I will hardly be left with time to make my first entry.


----------



## ankit2000

Hi,

I am new to this forum and read lots of page but my concern is i applied subclass 189 on 21st April 2015,my CO allocated on 1st June ask form 80,1221 and CV which i submitted on 7th june, then after it shows assessment in progress no change in status, when i calling them they say we have received all your documents you have to wait for sometime. How much time do i need to wait for grant ?

THANKS,

ANKIT


----------



## kingsss125

do you have multiple employment episodes or with a single employer?what the size of your current employer?just asking to understand the basis how the verification is done.

was it more technical? hope for the best...











ThunderDownUnder said:


> Mine was from Delhi Embassy by a person name A***
> 
> Mine was a proper letter on company letter-head
> 
> Do you know the timeline from the date of verification? by how long should we be able to get the grant? I had my med done on 16 may, so basically more than 4 months are already exhausted now and I will hardly be left with time to make my first entry.


----------



## ghada.new

hi all,
I have added an authorized recipient (my sister who lives in Australia) to my application to allow her to call by phone to inquire about a delay in my application. We completed form 956A. They stopped mailing me and sent mails to her, that's ok but my immiaccount no more shows new correspondences or activate request complete button when they ask for more documents. Should I change the mail address on immiaccount also? and would this cause any mess to my immiacount or application?


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

kingsss125 said:


> do you have multiple employment episodes or with a single employer?what the size of your current employer?just asking to understand the basis how the verification is done.
> 
> was it more technical? hope for the best...


yes, I have worked for 4 different companies bit only 2 of these company fall in the relevant employment after the ACS snip

my code is 261311


----------



## KeeDa

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Mine was from Delhi Embassy by a person name A***
> 
> Mine was a proper letter on company letter-head
> 
> Do you know the timeline from the date of verification? by how long should we be able to get the grant? I had my med done on 16 may, so basically more than 4 months are already exhausted now and I will hardly be left with time to make my first entry.


Hi,
Mine was M***
So, if it was company letter head, then HR was already aware of it, right? Then I don't think there is anything to worry about as it was their own document.


----------



## vikram3151981

I am in process of uploading documents. My son aged 10 months is non-migrating applicant in my application and other one is my wife.

I have done with PCC of my wife and we will undergoing medical with our son (appointment booked). I have uploaded PCC of my wife and will upload Form 1221. But my application page in Immi account also shows Character and Form 1221 for my son. 

Are they really required for a 10 months old baby? Of course he owns a passport now and its details are already given in one or other part of my application.


----------



## KeeDa

vikram3151981 said:


> I am in process of uploading documents. My son aged 10 months is non-migrating applicant in my application and other one is my wife.
> 
> I have done with PCC of my wife and we will undergoing medical with our son (appointment booked). I have uploaded PCC of my wife and will upload Form 1221. But my application page in Immi account also shows Character and Form 1221 for my son.
> 
> Are they really required for a 10 months old baby? Of course he owns a passport now and its details are already given in one or other part of my application.


Ignore those entries.


----------



## bansalch

Hi Folks,

Collecting documents for my 189 application. My wife changed her name after marriage and while we have her old passport with maiden name, new passport with my name updated, marriage certificate indicating her maiden name, we are thinking to be safe we should get a name change affidavit done.

1. Do anyone of you have a format of the same for Australia?
2. I will be going to a JP to get this done so do I need to put it on a legal paper only or a plain paper declaration is also enough?

A different question:
1. I may change my job before I file the application. This job is not evaluated in ACS. Do I need to get an updated ACS letter? I am ok not to claim any points as it is not going to make any difference to my total employment duration.
2. Do all jobs undergo verification calls from DIAC? All my experience letters are from HR personnel only so they are aware of the same but just want to be sure so that I can give them a heads up.

Thanks
Chirag
189 | 261112 | IELTS Oct 3| ACS +ve, 16 Sep | EOI: To be filed | Invited: | Visa Lodged: | CO: | Meds & Form80: | Job verification: | Result:


----------



## Ravi1

Guys,

Today's update is No update 

I called them to find out the status and lady who answered the call did not take any info kept telling me we are running back log so need to wait some more time. 

so the moral of the story is if you are eager to know the status keep calm and don't waste your hard earned money calling them enjoy the present moment.

All the best!


----------



## KeeDa

bansalch said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Collecting documents for my 189 application. My wife changed her name after marriage and while we have her old passport with maiden name, new passport with my name updated, marriage certificate indicating her maiden name, we are thinking to be safe we should get a name change affidavit done.
> 
> 1. Do anyone of you have a format of the same for Australia?
> 2. I will be going to a JP to get this done so do I need to put it on a legal paper only or a plain paper declaration is also enough?
> 
> A different question:
> 1. I may change my job before I file the application. This job is not evaluated in ACS. Do I need to get an updated ACS letter? I am ok not to claim any points as it is not going to make any difference to my total employment duration.
> 2. Do all jobs undergo verification calls from DIAC? All my experience letters are from HR personnel only so they are aware of the same but just want to be sure so that I can give them a heads up.
> 
> Thanks
> Chirag
> 189 | 261112 | IELTS Oct 3| ACS +ve, 16 Sep | EOI: To be filed | Invited: | Visa Lodged: | CO: | Meds & Form80: | Job verification: | Result:



1. You don't need a separate declaration for change of name. The marriage certificate itself is enough reason to prove why she changed her name. Even then, there is no such format. You can use the same affidavit that you might already have (which your wife was required to produce for passport or gazette office).
2. If you still plan to do it, then it definitely should not be just a plain paper written declaration. You can search this forum for samples.

D1. Don't have to go for re-assessment. Don't bother claiming points for this new job because I guess you won't be able to produce any substantial documentation from this job anyways.
D2. We can't say for sure how they choose the verification criteria. It would be best if you can inform all ex-HRs about this possibility. Maybe not now, but after about a month or so after visa payment, and keep reminding them every 15 or 20 days until the visa is finalized.


----------



## seledi

Hi there,

Can we get the PCC and Medicals Done and keep them ready ? or we need to wait till they come back askign for the same??

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## ambition_vik

Mate,

Are you claiming points for employment?



ThunderDownUnder said:


> yes, I have worked for 4 different companies bit only 2 of these company fall in the relevant employment after the ACS snip
> 
> my code is 261311


----------



## MM1108

seledi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can we get the PCC and Medicals Done and keep them ready ? or we need to wait till they come back askign for the same??
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


Dear,

It's better to upload pcc and do medical upfront. It will increase processing time and chance to get direct grant.


----------



## jaiboy

MM1108 said:


> Dear,
> 
> It's better to upload pcc and do medical upfront. It will increase processing time and chance to get direct grant.


Yes, may be once the visa payment, 4-5 weeks from that time you can do the medical & PCC & upload them. As we know allocation of CO takes around 45-50 days.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hello Friends,

Please help and suggest !!

1. I have lodged the visa and paid fees
2. Uploaded documents - Primary Applicant (Me)
3. Uploaded Documents for Wife - Passport + Aadhaar + Marriage Certificate + Name change affidavit + ACS
4. Uploaded documents for my kid - Passport + Aadhaar + Birth Certificate
5. PCC and Health is pending 

Question 1 - I am not finding any place to upload my *wife's Payslip, Form 16 *etc ?? Is it not required ??
Question 2 - There is a *Submit Application* button. When I have to click it ? Shall I wait for my PCC and Health which will take 15 more days ??
Question 3 - Where to upload form 80 ?? Under which option ?

Please suggest!! Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Please help and suggest !!
> 
> 1. I have lodged the visa and paid fees
> 2. Uploaded documents - Primary Applicant (Me)
> 3. Uploaded Documents for Wife - Passport + Aadhaar + Marriage Certificate + Name change affidavit + ACS
> 4. Uploaded documents for my kid - Passport + Aadhaar + Birth Certificate
> 5. PCC and Health is pending
> 
> Question 1 - I am not finding any place to upload my *wife's Payslip, Form 16 *etc ?? Is it not required ??
> Question 2 - There is a *Submit Application* button. When I have to click it ? Shall I wait for my PCC and Health which will take 15 more days ??
> 
> Please suggest!! Thanks


1- Not required, but if you still want to upload, use the "Attach Documents" button on the top.
2- There is no need to click it. No harm trying though- it just says "application is already submitted".


----------



## saurabhgoel123

KeeDa said:


> 1- Not required, but if you still want to upload, use the "Attach Documents" button on the top.
> 2- There is no need to click it. No harm trying though- it just says "application is already submitted".


Thanks KeeDa. Please help with this too.... 

Question 3 - Where to upload form 80 ?? Under which option ?


----------



## KeeDa

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Thanks KeeDa. Please help with this too....
> 
> Question 3 - Where to upload form 80 ?? Under which option ?


Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment


----------



## arun05

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Thanks KeeDa. Please help with this too....
> 
> Question 3 - Where to upload form 80 ?? Under which option ?


*Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment*


----------



## saurabhgoel123

KeeDa said:


> Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment


Thanks Buddy


----------



## bansalch

Wondering if payslip is a mandatory document? I have offer letters, experience letters and relieving letters from past employers. For current employer I can submit payslips but for previous ones? I called up DIAC and they said its optional. They need enough evidence to establish my legitimate job and if they can do it by the offer letter and experience letter, they do not need payslips.


----------



## gurudev

bansalch said:


> Wondering if payslip is a mandatory document? I have offer letters, experience letters and relieving letters from past employers. For current employer I can submit payslips but for previous ones? I called up DIAC and they said its optional. They need enough evidence to establish my legitimate job and if they can do it by the offer letter and experience letter, they do not need payslips.


If easily available it is recommended to give as much evidence as possible like Form 16/ITRs/Payslips/Bank Statements to make your case solid. 

If you are providing Bank Statement then salary slip may not be required as CO can verify the salary credited to your account.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

arun05 said:


> *Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment*


Form 80 and 1221 if only for Primary or for all including kid ??


----------



## arun05

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Form 80 and 1221 if only for Primary or for all including kid ??



form 80 and 1221 only for all 18+ primary and dependents.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hello Friends,

Form 80 - 
1. Question 14 "Do you have, or remember, any of the document details ?? Confusion !!What to write as already in previous questions provided details of my passports ?
2. Question 18 - Address history for 10 Years ?? Seriously 10 years :O ... I traveled outside country for short duration for 2 months, 15 days etc. In India too, I stayed in many rented houses....?? Kindly suggest !!!!


----------



## KeeDa

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Form 80 -
> 1. Question 14 "Do you have, or remember, any of the document details ?? Confusion !!What to write as already in previous questions provided details of my passports ?
> 2. Question 18 - Address history for 10 Years ?? Seriously 10 years :O ... I traveled outside country for short duration for 2 months, 15 days etc. In India too, I stayed in many rented houses....?? Kindly suggest !!!!


1- Q14 is continuation of 12, and 13 and it is asking about details of the lost/ stolen/ expired document.

2- Q18- addresses where you stayed/ lived. You can skip short holiday/ leisure trips and try to provide as much as you can remember.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Hi 

I was just reading about the job verification being done for some folks.

Can someone tell me what that is about please?


----------



## temiseun

hello seniors,

please can someone confirm if we also need to front upload form 1221? i have uploaded all my documents and included form 80.

will appreciate a swift response.


----------



## JK684

temiseun said:


> hello seniors,
> 
> please can someone confirm if we also need to front upload form 1221? i have uploaded all my documents and included form 80.
> 
> will appreciate a swift response.


Not mandatory i guess, I didnt upload Form 1221, but did Form 80. If CO asks for form 1221, then you can do it. Form 1221 is a subset of From 80.


----------



## temiseun

JK684 said:


> Not mandatory i guess, I didnt upload Form 1221, but did Form 80. If CO asks for form 1221, then you can do it. Form 1221 is a subset of From 80.


Thanks for your response. I thought as much. the form looks like an abridged version of form 80.

Figures crossed for a direct grant, getting my medicals done next week.


----------



## cooldude555

temiseun said:


> hello seniors,
> 
> please can someone confirm if we also need to front upload form 1221? i have uploaded all my documents and included form 80.
> 
> will appreciate a swift response.


Form 1221 is a subset of Form 80 and both of these forms are not mandatory.
However, in most of the cases, CO would request Form 80, and 1221 in some cases.

Theres no harm in front loading these forms though. This in turn might increase your chances of getting a direct grant.


----------



## Abhayks

bansalch said:


> Wondering if payslip is a mandatory document? I have offer letters, experience letters and relieving letters from past employers. For current employer I can submit payslips but for previous ones? I called up DIAC and they said its optional. They need enough evidence to establish my legitimate job and if they can do it by the offer letter and experience letter, they do not need payslips.


God bless you my friend. 
I also don't have payslips/ bank statements from my job in India. I hope Offer Letter, promotion letter and the experience letter ( ACS format) will be enough.


----------



## sumit1286

Only 1 visa grant news this week from Gaurav. No else got grant this week.


----------



## temiseun

cooldude555 said:


> Form 1221 is a subset of Form 80 and both of these forms are not mandatory.
> However, in most of the cases, CO would request Form 80, and 1221 in some cases.
> 
> Theres no harm in front loading these forms though. This in turn might increase your chances of getting a direct grant.


Thanks for the feedback. I noticed some of the boxes in form 1221 are not applicable to me, should i just leave them blank?


----------



## temiseun

Hi seniors,

its me again here. I just noticed i have a gap in my uploaded form 80. i somehow missed it when i filled the form and i also stupidly left my occupation name out and just put in my work description only. 
please can someone advise me on what to do? super confused right now


----------



## Zimmy09

Last week when I called the reply was "you will be knowing in a week"when I called yesterday the reply is"your fill will be assessed shortly".
Don't understand why do we get different answers from them,do they know what exactly happening in our file.


----------



## KeeDa

temiseun,

Correct the form and upload it again with an appropriate description to reflect that this one is the correct copy that the CO should refer to. For instance, if you uploaded it earlier with description as "Form 80 for temiseun", do it this time with "Corrected and complete form 80 for temiseun" or "Form 80 for temiseun - latest"


----------



## temiseun

KeeDa said:


> temiseun,
> 
> Correct the form and upload it again with an appropriate description to reflect that this one is the correct copy that the CO should refer to. For instance, if you uploaded it earlier with description as "Form 80 for temiseun", do it this time with "Corrected and complete form 80 for temiseun" or "Form 80 for temiseun - latest"


thanks alot keeda... you are a very very helpful person.... after all this stage, i pray we get to have lunch with our families when we move to australia. will do that right away


----------



## gaurav.kushan

seledi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can we get the PCC and Medicals Done and keep them ready ? or we need to wait till they come back askign for the same??
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


Some passport offices might ask for your visa lodge number when you go to passport office. 
Not all of them though.

Also, get them after lodging the visa as our IED is dependent on your PCC date.


----------



## cooldude555

temiseun said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I noticed some of the boxes in form 1221 are not applicable to me, should i just leave them blank?


Am sorry. I havent really looked at Form 1221 since I have not filled it myself. I have only been requested Form 80. 

I suggest you to read the instructions (if any) before filling the form and fill it accordingly. If something is not applicable to you, then theres nothing that we could do than leaving it blank.

In most of the cases, CO would only request Form 80 and Form 1221 is requested for the dependent.


----------



## cooldude555

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Form 80 and 1221 if only for Primary or for all including kid ??


Form 80 and 1221 is applicable only for adults above 18 years of age.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Hi guys,

Just read the article about DIBP, ceasing the independent skilled visa 175. Quite a shock.

Hope 189 is not going to be threatened as well.


----------



## jelli-kallu

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just read the article about DIBP, ceasing the independent skilled visa 175. Quite a shock.
> 
> Hope 189 is not going to be threatened as well.


This (175) was closed back in July 2012!


----------



## 3br4h!m

Hey guys, 

What happens AFTER the grant? Do you receive something by postal mail? 

I ask because my address has changed and I'm not too keen on updating my passport right now (takes too long) so If there's going to be any correspondence to the address in my passport, I might miss it. 

So is the grant sent by mail or email?


----------



## vinzy

while lodging my EOI, they are asking for my receipt number of my Assessment Letter. Should I input the EA ID or Applicant ID?


----------



## vinzy

Hi, I got my assessment recently. Could you please tell me whether I have to enter my EA ID or Applicant ID for lodging my EOI?


----------



## temiseun

vinzy said:


> Hi, I got my assessment recently. Could you please tell me whether I have to enter my EA ID or Applicant ID for lodging my EOI?


I used my EA ID. Either can be used since both numbers are written on the outcome letter.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hello Friends,

One more suggestion required regarding Form 80 ?

1. We have to fill complete education details.. how to fill that... 
a. Graduation details... No issues...
b. School details...? Do i need to break it in different parts such as 1 line till class 10th and 2nd line for class 12th ?? Or can i mention everything from class 1 to class 12th in one line only...
c.Do I need to upload 10th and 12th certificate also ??

Please suggest...


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hey Ebrahim,
Once your case is finalized. You will receive the grant notifications and grant letters via email.
There would be no specific correspondence sent over to your physical address.
The letter sent over email is the only correspondence.



3br4h!m said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> What happens AFTER the grant? Do you receive something by postal mail?
> 
> I ask because my address has changed and I'm not too keen on updating my passport right now (takes too long) so If there's going to be any correspondence to the address in my passport, I might miss it.
> 
> So is the grant sent by mail or email?


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hi,
For schooling what I did was as follows.
I segregated school tenure into 3 parts 
1. Primary "- Nursery to Class 5th
2. Middle- Class 6th to Clas 9th
3. Higher - Class 10th to 12th.

Even if the school is same mark it as above.

You don't have to submit anything with form 80.
But yes for IMMI application you need to submit your class 10th and 12th Certificates and mark-sheets.



saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> One more suggestion required regarding Form 80 ?
> 
> 1. We have to fill complete education details.. how to fill that...
> a. Graduation details... No issues...
> b. School details...? Do i need to break it in different parts such as 1 line till class 10th and 2nd line for class 12th ?? Or can i mention everything from class 1 to class 12th in one line only...
> c.Do I need to upload 10th and 12th certificate also ??
> 
> Please suggest...


----------



## nav_aus

Hello Seniors,
I need help!! Can you please help me to know, after creating the IMMI ACCOUNT, how to select Visa category 189, as I am not able to find SKILLED MIGRATION 189 in provided list in immi account. How to proceed?


----------



## arun05

nav_aus said:


> Hello Seniors,
> I need help!! Can you please help me to know, after creating the IMMI ACCOUNT, how to select Visa category 189, as I am not able to find SKILLED MIGRATION 189 in provided list in immi account. How to proceed?


It is not coming there directly until you get the EOI invitation. In EOI invitation there is a link to apply for visa . After clicking on that link only you able to fill 189 visa category

Please share your time line in your signature


----------



## nav_aus

arun05 said:


> it is not coming there directly until you get the eoi invitation. In eoi invitation there is a link to apply for visa . After clicking on that link only you able to fill 189 visa category
> 
> please share your time line in your signature


thanks.


----------



## 3br4h!m

suku1809 said:


> Hi,
> For schooling what I did was as follows.
> I segregated school tenure into 3 parts
> 1. Primary "- Nursery to Class 5th
> 2. Middle- Class 6th to Clas 9th
> 3. Higher - Class 10th to 12th.
> 
> Even if the school is same mark it as above.
> 
> You don't have to submit anything with form 80.
> But yes for IMMI application you need to submit your class 10th and 12th Certificates and mark-sheets.


Class 12 is mandatory for 189 visa? :|


----------



## arun05

3br4h!m said:


> Class 12 is mandatory for 189 visa? :|


No, It is not mandatory for 189 visa. But it is only mandatory to fill just details in FORM 80.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Notice on the Australian Immigration Face Book Page....I hope it does not affect VISA grants during this period.....
*Please note, some of our offices will be closed next week and over the next month due to a number of public holidays across our states and territories. For more information on our office closures, please visit our website*
Public holidays in Australia

All the best guys....Hope we hear a lot of good news from everyone next week.


----------



## sharan22too

Hi Friends,

I submitted my Indian PCC after CO allocation. After submitting i noticed that, the date of issue of my Passport is wrong on the PCC. All other details like Passport number, spouse's name are correct. I have also submitted my UK PCC. My husband is the primary applicant. Should i do anything here?


----------



## jimboo

suku1809 said:


> Notice on the Australian Immigration Face Book Page....I hope it does not affect VISA grants during this period.....
> *Please note, some of our offices will be closed next week and over the next month due to a number of public holidays across our states and territories. For more information on our office closures, please visit our website*
> Public holidays in Australia
> 
> All the best guys....Hope we hear a lot of good news from everyone next week.


It does not include GSM offices for next week

28 September 2015 
Western Australia	- Perth closed
Australian Capital Territory	- Canberra closed

5 October 2015
New South Wales	- Sydney closed
Australian Capital Territory	- Canberra closed
Queensland	- Brisbane closed
South Australia	- Adelaide closed

22 October 2015
Tasmania	- Hobart closed

3 November 2015
Victoria	- Melbourne closed


----------



## jelli-kallu

sharan22too said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I submitted my Indian PCC after CO allocation. After submitting i noticed that, the date of issue of my Passport is wrong on the PCC. All other details like Passport number, spouse's name are correct. I have also submitted my UK PCC. My husband is the primary applicant. Should i do anything here?


Yes please. You will need to get it corrected. Let's not leave any room for CO to doubt our applications or find discrepancies, as much as possible.


----------



## khsengineer

*Question regarding employment documents upload order*

Hi Experts,

I have four employments and have very solid evidences for current and second last employment. Then few documents missing for 2nd employment and then only Statutory Declaration and payslips for the oldest (1st employment). 

Now in what order should I upload my employment documents so that the CO see/check the current employment (with solid evidences) first rather than the oldest one first with few evidences. 

I noticed that the documents we upload at last appear on top of "Documents Provided List". Please suggest should I upload the documents for 1st (oldest) employment first and Current employment in last so that the current employment appears on top? Or the current employment first?

Really look forward to your expert opinion


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

suku1809 said:


> But yes for IMMI application you need to submit your class 10th and 12th Certificates and mark-sheets.


Huh? I thought school certificates and marksheets were not required while lodging visa?? Even while filling out the initial form, they only ask about Bachelors degree/College and higher. Somebody please clarify.


----------



## karthik_rk

hi folks,

Can someone guide me on how to arrange for medical. Should I just directly book appointment for medical at the diagnostic center? or Should I do it using Oraganize health check link in visa lodge page?

CO asked me to get PCC and medical, PCC got done but medical is pending. Any help on this would be very helpful?

Is it advisable to use emedical client?


----------



## Ravi1

Follow the organise health link. Take a print out and call the diagnosis center and take an appointment. Use emedi link.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hi,
I also got to know this from reading on the forums.
there are multiple threads on forum where it is recommended to upload the documents.
If you have then you can upload if you don't its your wish.
better to upload rather than being asked for by the CO later on.



Nostalgia Nut said:


> Huh? I thought school certificates and marksheets were not required while lodging visa?? Even while filling out the initial form, they only ask about Bachelors degree/College and higher. Somebody please clarify.


----------



## nav_aus

Hi Folks,
I have another query regarding the FROM and TO date while entering details for "Secondary Examination" and "Senior Secondary Examination".

For Secondary Examination (Class 10th) results the from date will be of one year or it will associated with class 6th onwards upto class 10th.

Similarly for Senior Secondary (11th and 12th), will the to and from date be for one year or for two years.


----------



## khsengineer

Hi KeeDa & other experts,

Would you please help me by answering my question in second last post on page 850.

I would really appreciate it.


----------



## aaNKay

Hi Everyone, 

Can anyone feedback on my below concerns.

I have uploaded the documents, can I upload Form 80/1221 now, can you share the links.
How I can get invitation for the medicals?


ANZSCO Code:263312 Telecom
EOI Invitation: 3rd August
Visa Lodged: 1st September
PCC KSA: uploaded
CO: waiting


----------



## WA1980

Dear All,

Please help me .I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for Human Resource Adviser.
Its for 190 Visa to Western Australia.But my agent has not asked me to make any payment I get to see most of you had made a payment of 200 $ during EOI submission itself.Do I have to make payment for WA SS during EOI Submission.Please help.


Thanks
Biba


----------



## vinzy

WA1980 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please help me .I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for Human Resource Adviser.
> Its for 190 Visa to Western Australia.But my agent has not asked me to make any payment I get to see most of you had made a payment of 200 $ during EOI submission itself.Do I have to make payment for WA SS during EOI Submission.Please help.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Biba


Dunno about the others but here in India when I asked the agent for their quotation, they wrote "nil charges" for EOI submissions. Might vary from agent to agent. But apart from that its free of charge

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## WA1980

Cos some places they say :EOI submission date along with 200 $ .The agent told me there is a payment involved for WA skill assessment but needs to be paid after EOI invitation comes from DIBP.Just wanted to know if I missed to pay or the payment requires to b done only after the invitation comes.

Rgds

Biba


----------



## vinzy

WA1980 said:


> Cos some places they say :EOI submission date along with 200 $ .The agent told me there is a payment involved for WA skill assessment but needs to be paid after EOI invitation comes from DIBP.Just wanted to know if I missed to pay or the payment requires to b done only after the invitation comes.
> 
> Rgds
> 
> Biba


Oh...I thought they were charging for EOI....Since I am not going through an agent, I won't be able to say that. 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinzy

I wanted to know whether I should wait till the invitation for my PCC or can I go ahead with it right away? Also, where can I get comprehensive info regarding PCC?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## MM1108

aaNKay said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone feedback on my below concerns.
> 
> I have uploaded the documents, can I upload Form 80/1221 now, can you share the links.
> How I can get invitation for the medicals?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code:263312 Telecom
> EOI Invitation: 3rd August
> Visa Lodged: 1st September
> PCC KSA: uploaded
> CO: waiting


1. You can upload form 80 and 1221 upfront using attach document button in your immi account. There are straightforward options for these form in drop down of attach document link.

2. Get your hap Id generated using Get Health Detail link present for each applicant in your immi account. Once done, book appointment and appear for medicals.


----------



## aaNKay

MM1108 said:


> 1. You can upload form 80 and 1221 upfront using attach document button in your immi account. There are straightforward options for these form in drop down of attach document link.
> 
> 2. Get your hap Id generated using Get Health Detail link present for each applicant in your immi account. Once done, book appointment and appear for medicals.


can you please share the link to download these forms, i have already uploaded other documents.
Thanks for reply.

As far as Health details is concerned, I have got the ID's for my wife and kids but for me, it is showing like below.

"Health requirement – examinations in progress
A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once they have submitted this person's case to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter"


----------



## arun05

aaNKay said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> can you please share the link to download these forms, i have already uploaded other documents.
> 
> As far as Health details is concerned, I have got the ID's for my wife and kids but for me, it is showing like below.
> 
> "Health requirement – examinations in progress
> A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once they have submitted this person's case to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter"


Please find the below link, where you can find out every type of forms

*Departmental forms*

Regarding Health status, still results are not uploaded by panel clinic. once they upload their results, it will change to some other status like"Ready for assessment or Health clearance provided"


----------



## nav_aus

hello Folks,

Can seniors, please reply to my queries... KeeDa, Gaurav Kushan...Suku...Please,



nav_aus said:


> Hi Folks,
> I have another query regarding the FROM and TO date while entering details for "Secondary Examination" and "Senior Secondary Examination".
> 
> For Secondary Examination (Class 10th) results the from date will be of one year or it will associated with class 6th onwards upto class 10th.
> 
> Similarly for Senior Secondary (11th and 12th), will the to and from date be for one year or for two years.


----------



## aaNKay

arun05 said:


> Please find the below link, where you can find out every type of forms
> 
> 
> Regarding Health status, still results are not uploaded by panel clinic. once they upload their results, it will change to some other status like"Ready for assessment or Health clearance provided"


Thanks Arun for the link.

here the problem is that I haven't undergo any medical test, i am just trying to generate my HAP ID but "Organise your health examinations" is not available for me. 

Its available for my wife and kids and i have got their IDs.

any idea for this case.




ANZSCO Code:263312 Telecom
EOI Invitation: 3rd August
Visa Lodged: 1st September
PCC KSA: uploaded
CO: waiting


----------



## arun05

aaNKay said:


> Thanks Arun for the link.
> 
> here the problem is that I haven't undergo any medical test, i am just trying to generate my HAP ID but "Organise your health examinations" is not available for me.
> 
> Its available for my wife and kids and i have got their IDs.
> 
> any idea for this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code:263312 Telecom
> EOI Invitation: 3rd August
> Visa Lodged: 1st September
> PCC KSA: uploaded
> CO: waiting


This due to some technical issue. Contact ASAP with health co-ordination department for this to correct this issue or just wait for CO for this


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

vinzy said:


> I wanted to know whether I should wait till the invitation for my PCC or can I go ahead with it right away? Also, where can I get comprehensive info regarding PCC?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


It all depends on how long the PCC is going to take to acquire. If it is like the US FBI PCC then I highly recommend applying for it now itself before getting invitation because currently it is taking 3 to 4 months to process. And you don't want to make the CO wait too long after invitation if you want a quick visa grant. Otherwise in my experience, other PCCs don't take longer than a month. And it anyway takes a month and a half to 2 months for CO assignment I think.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

suku1809 said:


> Hi,
> I also got to know this from reading on the forums.
> there are multiple threads on forum where it is recommended to upload the documents.
> If you have then you can upload if you don't its your wish.
> better to upload rather than being asked for by the CO later on.


Okay. I was just surprised by this because in the 17 page appln itself they had not asked anything school related.


----------



## arun05

nav_aus said:


> hello Folks,
> 
> Can seniors, please reply to my queries... KeeDa, Gaurav Kushan...Suku...Please,


Just fill the details as starting from Primary, Middle,10th,12th,Diploma,Degree....

No need to mention in between classes.


----------



## arun05

khsengineer said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have four employments and have very solid evidences for current and second last employment. Then few documents missing for 2nd employment and then only Statutory Declaration and payslips for the oldest (1st employment).
> 
> Now in what order should I upload my employment documents so that the CO see/check the current employment (with solid evidences) first rather than the oldest one first with few evidences.
> 
> I noticed that the documents we upload at last appear on top of "Documents Provided List". Please suggest should I upload the documents for 1st (oldest) employment first and Current employment in last so that the current employment appears on top? Or the current employment first?
> 
> Really look forward to your expert opinion


CO already have your employment details which you filled in EOI,application and Form 80(if filled).CO will check all documents irrespective of upload manner. Better to be ready for more proves of employment like ITR,Form16,bank statements,payslips,offer letters,experience letters with you


----------



## Mike95

*Hello Arun*

Hello,

I can see that u already ur PCC done before lodging visa application. Is it right?
I read somewhere that PCC should only be done after the application is accepted.
I might be wrong, I am just inquiring but please investigate.

Hope u get ur grant soon. 




arun05 said:


> CO already have your employment details which you filled in EOI,application and Form 80(if filled).CO will check all documents irrespective of upload manner. Better to be ready for more proves of employment like ITR,Form16,bank statements,payslips,offer letters,experience letters with you


----------



## arun05

Mike95 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I can see that u already ur PCC done before lodging visa application. Is it right?
> I read somewhere that PCC should only be done after the application is accepted.
> I might be wrong, I am just inquiring but please investigate.
> 
> Hope u get ur grant soon.


Hi Mike,

Yes, i got my PCC before application lodged as per the calculation done for EOI invitation. it can fasten your grant if you upload all docs including PCC and medical before CO allocation. Validity of PCC is one year and IED also depend upon PCC or medical date which one is earlier and there is no harm apply for PCC before application lodged. 
Some of the countries require intimation from immigration department to issue PCC.

i hope it can clear your doubts


----------



## Svats

arun05 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Yes, i got my PCC before application lodged as per the calculation done for EOI invitation. it can fasten your grant if you upload all docs including PCC and medical before CO allocation. Validity of PCC is one year and IED also depend upon PCC or medical date which one is earlier and there is no harm apply for PCC before application lodged.
> Some of the countries require intimation from immigration department to issue PCC.
> 
> i hope it can clear your doubts


Hi Arun,

Passport Kendra people didn't ask you for Visa invitation letter or something else when you approached them for PCC?? 

I think they ask the reason for PCC(as per earlier information provided on this forum).


----------



## arun05

Svats said:


> Hi Arun,
> 
> Passport Kendra people didn't ask you for Visa invitation letter or something else when you approached them for PCC??
> 
> I think they ask the reason for PCC(as per earlier information provided on this forum).


No they did not ask for this. Yes Many countries asked for the invitation letter.......but India PSK do not....

While filling the online form, website asked for reason that's it. and they provide you in written for this specific country in PCC.


----------



## Svats

arun05 said:


> No they did not ask for this. Yes Many countries asked for the invitation letter.......but India PSK do not....
> 
> While filling the online form, website asked for reason that's it. and they provide you in written for this specific country in PCC.


Thanks for the Info. 

So, for PCC you have to just book an appointment on Passport seva site and take the printout of the appointment and approach them on the day decided. Please correct me if I am wrong.

I have two queries :--

1. What all docs are required by PSK team to verification?
2. Will they provide any acknowledgement doc or that will be sent later on your address mentioned as in the case of new passport?


----------



## arun05

Svats said:


> Thanks for the Info.
> 
> So, for PCC you have to just book an appointment on Passport seva site and take the printout of the appointment and approach them on the day decided. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> I have two queries :--
> 
> 1. What all docs are required by PSK team to verification?
> 2. Will they provide any acknowledgement doc or that will be sent later on your address mentioned as in the case of new passport?


Yes, you have to take appointment on PSK site and pay Rs500 for this and take that appointment receipt same as in case of passport. 

1. appointment later, original passport, xerox copy of 1st and last page if passport is bio metric where ghost image come on first page. Else 2,3,4 and last page xerox copy of passport...... if you are not in the same city as your passport address then carry 2 proves of current address that you already residing on current address for last 1 year or more.
2. Yes they provide acknowledgement after completion of process with file number. You can track the application online by this file number.


----------



## gurudev

Svats said:


> Thanks for the Info.
> 
> So, for PCC you have to just book an appointment on Passport seva site and take the printout of the appointment and approach them on the day decided. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> I have two queries :--
> 
> 1. What all docs are required by PSK team to verification?
> 2. Will they provide any acknowledgement doc or that will be sent later on your address mentioned as in the case of new passport?


Please check the passport page of your PSK where you have booked your appointment. If it says you can walk in for PCC then just walk in at the stipulated time if any - irrespective of the fact that you have already booked an appointment. 

This is what I did for my PCC at Chandigarh PSK last week even though my appointment was booked for 1st October. Chandigarh PSK allows walkin for PCC between 9:00 AM and 11:00 AM. 

Cheers 
Guru


----------



## Svats

arun05 said:


> Yes, you have to take appointment on PSK site and pay Rs500 for this and take that appointment receipt same as in case of passport.
> 
> 1. appointment later, original passport, xerox copy of 1st and last page if passport is bio metric where ghost image come on first page. Else 2,3,4 and last page xerox copy of passport...... if you are not in the same city as your passport address then carry 2 proves of current address that you already residing on current address for last 1 year or more.
> 2. Yes they provide acknowledgement after completion of process with file number. You can track the application online by this file number.


And that acknowledgement we have to provide as Police clearance certificate while uploading docs in Immiaccount.Right??


----------



## gurudev

Svats said:


> And that acknowledgement we have to provide as Police clearance certificate while uploading docs in Immiaccount.Right??


No. A PCC document will be given to you at the PSK, ONLY after a police verification (if recommended by PSK) has been done. You will get an SMS and you will have to carry your passport, acknowledgement receipt, self attested passport copy to the PSK.

You would then need to upload the PCC document that you received to the immi account. 

Cheers 
Guru


----------



## KeeDa

khsengineer said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have four employments and have very solid evidences for current and second last employment. Then few documents missing for 2nd employment and then only Statutory Declaration and payslips for the oldest (1st employment).
> 
> Now in what order should I upload my employment documents so that the CO see/check the current employment (with solid evidences) first rather than the oldest one first with few evidences.
> 
> I noticed that the documents we upload at last appear on top of "Documents Provided List". Please suggest should I upload the documents for 1st (oldest) employment first and Current employment in last so that the current employment appears on top? Or the current employment first?
> 
> Really look forward to your expert opinion


Irrespective of how you upload the documents, immiAccount does not follow any order to display them. I am not sure about it, but I suppose or hope that the interface that CO's use to view your application at least follows some logical ordering- either by filenames or uploaded timestamp. I therefore named my files as:

employment_1_01_KeeDa_Mr_Work_Reference_Statutory_Declaration.pdf
employment_1_02_KeeDa_Mr_Employment_Documents.pdf
employment_1_03_KeeDa_Mr_Financial_Documents.pdf
employment_2_01_KeeDa_Mr_Work_Reference_Self_Statutory_Declaration.pdf
employment_2_02_KeeDa_Mr_Work_Reference_Client1_Statutory_Declaration.pdf
employment_2_03_KeeDa_Mr_Work_Reference_Client2_Reference_Letter.pdf
employment_2_04_KeeDa_Mr_Supporting_Documents.pdf
...

(note: there are no whitespaces in the filenames).
I also uploaded them in some order- like recent employment documents first and then the other previous ones.


----------



## khsengineer

KeeDa said:


> Irrespective of how you upload the documents, immiAccount does not follow any order to display them. I am not sure about it, but I suppose or hope that the interface that CO's use to view your application at least follows some logical ordering- either by filenames or uploaded timestamp. I therefore named my files as:
> 
> employment_1_01_KeeDa_Mr_Work_Reference_Statutory_Declaration.pdf
> employment_1_02_KeeDa_Mr_Employment_Documents.pdf
> employment_1_03_KeeDa_Mr_Financial_Documents.pdf
> employment_2_01_KeeDa_Mr_Work_Reference_Self_Statutory_Declaration.pdf
> employment_2_02_KeeDa_Mr_Work_Reference_Client1_Statutory_Declaration.pdf
> employment_2_03_KeeDa_Mr_Work_Reference_Client2_Reference_Letter.pdf
> employment_2_04_KeeDa_Mr_Supporting_Documents.pdf
> ...
> 
> (note: there are no whitespaces in the filenames).
> I also uploaded them in some order- like recent employment documents first and then the other previous ones.


KeeDa, your reply was very helpful  Have you named employment_1 for your current/latest employment or for oldest one?

Your quick reply will really be appreciated


----------



## KeeDa

khsengineer said:


> KeeDa, your reply was very helpful  Have you named employment_1 for your current/latest employment or for oldest one?
> 
> Your quick reply will really be appreciated


1 is for the first employment and 2 for the second (latest and current) employment, and hence I uploaded the 2's first and 1's afterwards. Now I am thinking that I should have named them as:
employment_1_of_2_...,
employment_2_of_2_...
...
and so on. You can innovate and come up with your own nomenclature which you think would make it easy for the CO to follow.


----------



## murtza4u

KeeDa said:


> 1 is for the first employment and 2 for the second (latest and current) employment, and hence I uploaded the 2's first and 1's afterwards. Now I am thinking that I should have named them as:
> employment_1_of_2_...,
> employment_2_of_2_...
> ...
> and so on. You can innovate and come up with your own nomenclature which you think would make it easy for the CO to follow.


Very logical KeeDa, It is much better as you suggested and meaningful.

I think the CO would have all the options to sort the documents by date, name or document category & sub category buy clicking on the column tabs.

In my point of view, instead of making the file names so long, they provided the description box for us to explain CO about the documents instead of putting everything in the file names. Of course the name should be meaningful but for the detail about the document, we can use the description box. May be they displayed the file names in the immi account just to help applications to know for which category they have used for which document to upload.

But It would have much better if the system (immi account) picks the employments from the 17 forms already filled (while lodging the application) and asks for documents for every employment separately.

What do you think guys


----------



## Kariznin

Hi Guys

Just out of anxiety I am filling in form 1221 for me and my wife.

I have a few doubts on the same, please advise:

1. Q3: Name in your own language or script(if applicable)
Is anyone filled in the same (in hindi) as it is not a fill-able field like the other fields or it can be left blank?

2. Q17: What is the general purpose of your journey/ further stay?
Is this question related to Q16 i.e. Have you previously held an Australian visa? or it is asking for upcoming trip after we are granted our migration visa's? Got a confused.

3. Q18: If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
I have filled a tentative date here, is this right way to do or it should be left blank?
Simlar, with Q19: Intended date of departure?

4. Q40: If you organised your employment, give details below? I have written here 'Not finalized yet' ? Is this correct way to do?

5. In part N, Q43: Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/ skills/ research obtained once you depart Australia?
This is optional question but still do we actually fill in something here?

Please guys, advise.


----------



## gurudev

Kariznin said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just out of anxiety I am filling in form 1221 for me and my wife.
> 
> I have a few doubts on the same, please advise:
> 
> 1. Q3: Name in your own language or script(if applicable)
> Is anyone filled in the same (in hindi) as it is not a fill-able field like the other fields or it can be left blank? >>> Leave blank <<<
> 
> 2. Q17: What is the general purpose of your journey/ further stay?
> Is this question related to Q16 i.e. Have you previously held an Australian visa? or it is asking for upcoming trip after we are granted our migration visa's? Got a confused.
> >>> Permanent residency <<<
> 
> 3. Q18: If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
> I have filled a tentative date here, is this right way to do or it should be left blank?
> Simlar, with Q19: Intended date of departure? >>> Leave blank. Say not known. it is not mandatory to fill<<<
> 
> 4. Q40: If you organised your employment, give details below? I have written here 'Not finalized yet' ? Is this correct way to do? >>> yes <<<
> 
> 5. In part N, Q43: Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/ skills/ research obtained once you depart Australia?
> This is optional question but still do we actually fill in something here? >>> No <<<
> 
> Please guys, advise.


See answers inline


----------



## Kariznin

gurudev said:


> See answers inline


Thanks Guru for the pointers


----------



## topmahajan

Guys,

I was just gathering all the docs and naming them for the visa application. In my current and preious employment, I worked onsite for more than a year in each company. For those years, I am adding my forign bank statements and Tax Returns as I was not getting any Indian pay during that time. 

My worry is that my reference letters doesn't have any detail about my onshore stay and location is mentioned as India every where. So, is it fine if I am combining forign tax returns with india tax returns (and forign bank statement with India bank statement) or will it be confusing for CO? Will it be beneficial to add forign tax returns (and bank statements) or should I not add any tax returns (and bank statements) for that year? I am claiming the points for work experience in those years as well.


----------



## vinzy

I wanted to ask whether it's OK t not mention anything related to my employment in the eoi as well as the visa form (which I shall fill in future) since am not claiming any points based on the same !!

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kariznin

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> I was just gathering all the docs and naming them for the visa application. In my current and preious employment, I worked onsite for more than a year in each company. For those years, I am adding my forign bank statements and Tax Returns as I was not getting any Indian pay during that time.
> 
> My worry is that my reference letters doesn't have any detail about my onshore stay and location is mentioned as India every where. So, is it fine if I am combining forign tax returns with india tax returns (and forign bank statement with India bank statement) or will it be confusing for CO? Will it be beneficial to add forign tax returns (and bank statements) or should I not add any tax returns (and bank statements) for that year? I am claiming the points for work experience in those years as well.


I would suggest you to tax returns/ bank statements for India and overseas in a single PDF if they are in a single year, for eg. In FY2013-14, you worked in India as well as overseas, combine the tax returns/ bank statements in a single PDF document. CO will understand that you worked in a onsite assignment for that period.
Also, you must have received an offer letter when you have traveled for onsite assignment, I would recommend to attach you the same as that would make your picture more clearer to the CO.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

vinzy said:


> I wanted to ask whether it's OK t not mention anything related to my employment in the eoi as well as the visa form (which I shall fill in future) since am not claiming any points based on the same !!
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Wouldn't it look like a gap then?
I don't think it's okay to not to showcase your work experience.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hi Friends,
Is there any general answer for question - 22(form 80) *Why are you travelling to Australia*?

And what about Q-32 - *Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in Australia?* Can I opt for* 'NO'* .. will it make any issue ?


----------



## andrew64

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Is there any general answer for question - 22(form 80) Why are you travelling to Australia?
> 
> And what about Q-32 - Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in Australia? Can I opt for 'NO' .. will it make any issue ?


migration

you can give your preffered state


----------



## hst

I am applying from India and would like to know what all documents are considered as national ID docs, I am very confused as various forums mention different things. I selected 'No' in the visa application where it asked if I have national ID documents because to the best of my knowledge we do not have any national IDs except the passport. Is this correct or do I have to rectify this mistake?
Second thing is that I have my surname on passport and grad/post-grad degrees but it is not mentioned on my HSC and SSC certs. I selected 'No' where it asked if I have been known by any other names. Please let me know if I should have selected 'Yes' to it and do I have to rectify it now?
In for 80 I understand that we have to fill in all the details about education and job history since birth. I had a 6 years gap from the date I did my SSC and till I joined my first job. So, for part F do I have to start from the first job only?
I then rejoined college after about 6 years of doing my 12th so that has to be mentioned in part G only? Also, does it hamper the visa chances if we have such a long gap though I would truthfully mention the reason behind this gap?


----------



## Jammanu

Is there any reason behind no grant in these past couple of days?? Haven't seen any grant post lately. I called CO last Wednesday and she told me to wait till month of October. Its already about to be five months now. Dunno whats the problem for this long waiting period.


----------



## seledi

Guys, 

Bank statements can be E-statements? or we need to get them from bank only???

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

hst said:


> I am applying from India and would like to know what all documents are considered as national ID docs, I am very confused as various forums mention different things. I selected 'No' in the visa application where it asked if I have national ID documents because to the best of my knowledge we do not have any national IDs except the passport. Is this correct or do I have to rectify this mistake?
> Second thing is that I have my surname on passport and grad/post-grad degrees but it is not mentioned on my HSC and SSC certs. I selected 'No' where it asked if I have been known by any other names. Please let me know if I should have selected 'Yes' to it and do I have to rectify it now?
> In for 80 I understand that we have to fill in all the details about education and job history since birth. I had a 6 years gap from the date I did my SSC and till I joined my first job. So, for part F do I have to start from the first job only?
> I then rejoined college after about 6 years of doing my 12th so that has to be mentioned in part G only? Also, does it hamper the visa chances if we have such a long gap though I would truthfully mention the reason behind this gap?


I suppose national id in Indian context would mean your aadhar card or even pan card. I selected No as well because I don't have any of those. I only have passport as a form of id. Plus drivers license. But I have an int'l drivers licence.

My name is also given as only initial and first name in senior school secondary certificates and transcripts. I also have said No to the qn, were you known by other names, because it's really the same name!! It's just in initial and first name format instead of first name surname format. Hope that's fine.

Don't know about form 80. Haven't filled it yet.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

seledi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Bank statements can be E-statements? or we need to get them from bank only???
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


Wherever possible I'm trying to get statements from the bank with bank stamp and date, instead of e-statements which usually don't have the stamp. But I think this is not really critical. If you show payslips you probably don't even have to show bank statements I think.


----------



## seledi

OK thank you


----------



## rajrajinin

Hey guys,

I have got a problem. In a company for which I have claimed points, lst working day mentioned in my ACS, EOI and Visa application was 04/09/2014, my manager and I overlooked the date. The fact is 4th Sept 2014 was my last working day, but it got extended for 2 days (i.e 6th Sept), hence in the company's system it is reflecting 6th Sept 2014. I have got a relieving letter which mentions the date as 6th Sept 2014. 

I am thinking to upload the relieving letter with a note to CO explaining the situation. Its just a matter of two days, this doesnt affect my points or anything.

What should I do?

Cheers.


----------



## seledi

Are there any software engineers who got invite in september cycle??


Regards,
Seledi


----------



## saurabhgoel123

seledi said:


> Are there any software engineers who got invite in september cycle??
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


Yes, I got invite 261313


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hi,

Anyone from Bangalore, please help me with a good Hospital for MEDICAL.


----------



## KeeDa

Saurabh,

Maybe this thread would be of some help: www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...1976-feedback-medical-test-centres-india.html


----------



## jaiboy

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I suppose national id in Indian context would mean your aadhar card or even pan card. I selected No as well because I don't have any of those. I only have passport as a form of id. Plus drivers license. But I have an int'l drivers licence.
> 
> My name is also given as only initial and first name in senior school secondary certificates and transcripts. I also have said No to the qn, were you known by other names, because it's really the same name!! It's just in initial and first name format instead of first name surname format. Hope that's fine.
> 
> Don't know about form 80. Haven't filled it yet.


I wrongly entered here, do not know how to delete.. kindly ignore


----------



## jaiboy

seledi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Bank statements can be E-statements? or we need to get them from bank only???
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


eStatements are fine. I filed my e-statements only which was completely accepted. You really do not have to worry as long as it is from authorized source.


----------



## jaiboy

rajrajinin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have got a problem. In a company for which I have claimed points, lst working day mentioned in my ACS, EOI and Visa application was 04/09/2014, my manager and I overlooked the date. The fact is 4th Sept 2014 was my last working day, but it got extended for 2 days (i.e 6th Sept), hence in the company's system it is reflecting 6th Sept 2014. I have got a relieving letter which mentions the date as 6th Sept 2014.
> 
> I am thinking to upload the relieving letter with a note to CO explaining the situation. Its just a matter of two days, this doesnt affect my points or anything.
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> Cheers.


Company service certificate is what important here. Not the relieving letter. Hope you will have a service letter form your past company stating you were employed in that company as a full time employee in so & so company from date X to date Y as <Title>. All you need to do is upload that.


----------



## rajrajinin

jaiboy said:


> company service certificate is what important here. Not the relieving letter. Hope you will have a service letter form your past company stating you been employed as a full time employee in so & so company from date X to date Y as <Title>. All you need to do is upload that.


Thanks for the reply. 

I have a company letter, but it has wrong date of 4th Sept as my last working day. It was given to me by my Manager. Checked with HR of the company today they said its 6th September and thats what is mentioned on relieving letter. 

Should i tell this to CO in a form of a note alongwith a document? 

Cheers.


----------



## jelli-kallu

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone from Bangalore, please help me with a good Hospital for MEDICAL.


There are only 2 centers authorized by DIBP. Elbit and Fortis! 
https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians


----------



## bharathyku

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone from Bangalore, please help me with a good Hospital for MEDICAL.


Fortis is good.


----------



## jaiboy

rajrajinin said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I have a company letter, but it has wrong date of 4th Sept as my last working day. It was given to me by my Manager. Checked with HR of the company today they said its 6th September and thats what is mentioned on relieving letter.
> 
> Should i tell this to CO in a form of a note alongwith a document?
> 
> Cheers.


What ever is there in the document as per HR (6th Sept 2014) please go with that. That would be the evidence of employment.


----------



## rajrajinin

jaiboy said:


> What ever is there in the document as per HR (6th Sept 2014) please go with that. That would be the evidence of employment.


Thanks. But again, I have uploaded all the documents which stated wrong date in IMMI account and same date is mentioned in the visa application (which I have submitted and lodged). 
Now, if I upload relieving letter, which has another date, CO will surely ask why it is different. As a evidence of this company employment I have uploaded following documents- Offer letter, Payslips, Bank statement, 26 As (tax document).

I think CO will not doubt about my employment but this mismatch may creep some doubt n his mind. 

Currently, I m waiting for CO to be allocated, I am done with document uploads sans medical and PCC. 

Should I upload my relieving letter and explain to him the situation OR should I just wait and keep mum. IF he asked for relieving letter, I will provide the same and give him the reason.

What do you you guys suggest.

Cheers.


----------



## yuki-shan

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone from Bangalore, please help me with a good Hospital for MEDICAL.


Hello,
I got my family's and mine done at Fortis Hospital, Bannerghatta Road. It was professionally co-ordinated and the report was uploaded in 4 days.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

who is the earliest 189 application still awaiting grant?
anybody from april????


----------



## vinzy

ThunderDownUnder said:


> who is the earliest 189 application still awaiting grant?
> anybody from april????


I didn't know it can take upto five months to get the grant....what is the average turnaround time for the same?


Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinzy

Which all forms would I be required to fill up after am invited for 189 subclass visa? (Apart from PCC and Medicals) thanks in advance folks


----------



## abbasraza

bharathyku said:


> Fortis is good.


Which additional docs CO requested because you front loaded all docs as mentioned in your signatures?


----------



## Jammanu

I'm from May 7, 2015. Dunno when ill get grant. This waiting sucks..


----------



## vinzy

Jammanu said:


> I'm from May 7, 2015. Dunno when ill get grant. This waiting sucks..


which profession?hope you get it soon  :boxing:


----------



## gauravmadi

Hi Guys,

One of my friends is thinking to apply for PR. There are some doubts. could anyone please advise.
He is 34 so he is thinking to make his wife primary applicant. but his wife was on maternity leave since sep 14 onwards and later on left the job. On her relieving letter last month mentioned is June 15 but it is also mentioned that she was on maternity leave Since Sep 14. 

So i need to ask if her gap will make any difference or she can lodge the visa as primary applicant without any issue.
Also if this gap increases, is there a chance of denying the Visa.

and what will be the last month considered last month mentioned on relieving i.e June 15 or Sep 14 when she went on maternity leave.


----------



## bharathyku

abbasraza said:


> Which additional docs CO requested because you front loaded all docs as mentioned in your signatures?


Hi
Thrre is still some confusion on that. CO had asked for evidence of employment although I had submitted everything. We have asked for clarification and yet to receive a response..


----------



## jelli-kallu

bharathyku said:


> Hi
> Thrre is still some confusion on that. CO had asked for evidence of employment although I had submitted everything. We have asked for clarification and yet to receive a response..


Why don't you furnish the documents requested again through the email and also mention in the email that list of documents that are being asked for, have already been uploaded


----------



## Gaut

Received my grant today. It was a direct grant!! 

Thank you guys for all the support.

All the best for all those who are waiting to get their grants. Hope that all of you receive your grants soon.


----------



## MM1108

Gaut said:


> Received my grant today. It was a direct grant!!
> 
> Thank you guys for all the support.
> 
> All the best for all those who are waiting to get their grants. Hope that all of you receive your grants soon.



Congrats Gaut and all the best for your future!!


----------



## happieaussie2016

Congrats Dude.....

Enjoy your day.....



Gaut said:


> Received my grant today. It was a direct grant!!
> 
> Thank you guys for all the support.
> 
> All the best for all those who are waiting to get their grants. Hope that all of you receive your grants soon.


----------



## Hiraman

Gaut said:


> Received my grant today. It was a direct grant!!
> 
> Thank you guys for all the support.
> 
> All the best for all those who are waiting to get their grants. Hope that all of you receive your grants soon.


Great stuff. Enjoy.
What was the applied month


----------



## Gaut

Hiraman said:


> Great stuff. Enjoy.
> What was the applied month


Hi Hiraman, the Visa Lodged date was 08/08/2015.


----------



## andy_cool

Gaut said:


> Received my grant today. It was a direct grant!!
> 
> Thank you guys for all the support.
> 
> All the best for all those who are waiting to get their grants. Hope that all of you receive your grants soon.


Congratulations Gaut


----------



## omarsh

Hi Guys,

Today I got contacted by my CO for the first time, apparently i did a trivial mistake by attaching my PTE result only in the application (with all information) without sending the scores using the Pearson Vue website option, so I was requested to do just that and I did it.

Now Pearson Vue said to allow 1 or 2 business days for them to finish this request, should I reply to my CO immediately and confirm i have done that?

Another question do they usually request for more information in bulk or they do it one document at a time?


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi,
I would suggest is wait for one day.
once done click on the request complete button. you can click on that tomorrow.
usually CO will request all the remaining documents at one go.
So its safe to think that if only the PTE results are remaining then other documents should be ok.
but remember there always are exceptions where CO requests for more documents later on.




omarsh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I got contacted by my CO for the first time, apparently i did a trivial mistake by attaching my PTE result only in the application (with all information) without sending the scores using the Pearson Vue website option, so I was requested to do just that and I did it.
> 
> Now Pearson Vue said to allow 1 or 2 business days for them to finish this request, should I reply to my CO immediately and confirm i have done that?
> 
> Another question do they usually request for more information in bulk or they do it one document at a time?


----------



## DeepakT

*Received grant*

Hi Guys,

Received my grant today..It's a direct grant. I thank all of the members of this forum and greatly thankful to Jeeten and Keeda for their timely responses.


----------



## omarsh

suku1809 said:


> hi,
> I would suggest is wait for one day.
> once done click on the request complete button. you can click on that tomorrow.
> usually CO will request all the remaining documents at one go.
> So its safe to think that if only the PTE results are remaining then other documents should be ok.
> but remember there always are exceptions where CO requests for more documents later on.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## omarsh

DeepakT said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my grant today..It's a direct grant. I thank all of the members of this forum and greatly thankful to Jeeten and Keeda for their timely responses.


Congrats!

All the best


----------



## andy_cool

DeepakT said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my grant today..It's a direct grant. I thank all of the members of this forum and greatly thankful to Jeeten and Keeda for their timely responses.



Many congratulations Deepak. Wish you success with new life in OZ

Regards

A


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Gaut said:


> Received my grant today. It was a direct grant!!
> 
> Thank you guys for all the support.
> 
> All the best for all those who are waiting to get their grants. Hope that all of you receive your grants soon.


Congratulations, all the best for your future endeavors.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

DeepakT said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my grant today..It's a direct grant. I thank all of the members of this forum and greatly thankful to Jeeten and Keeda for their timely responses.


Congratulations, All the best. Enjoy your day.


----------



## arun32

Hi Deepak,
Congratulations, please share the timelines


----------



## omarsh

1Q When sending to the CO to confirm the requested information has been provided, do you just click "Request complete" or you also reply to the CO email?


2Q When replying to the CO email sent form [email protected] , do you have to mention the CO position number?


Thanks


----------



## summi

Is it mandatory to upload PTE exam result from PTE website also, if PTE result has already been uploaded with all other documents while lodging application.


----------



## DeepakT

arun32 said:


> Hi Deepak,
> Congratulations, please share the timelines


Hi Arun,

It's in my signature.

261313|ACS(Applied) - 5 Feb 2015|ACS(Result) - 17 Feb 2015|PTE-A(Exam Date)-28 Mar 2015|PTE-A(Result)-L/R/S/W:77/79/83/87|EOI(Submitted)-30 Mar 2015|Points-60 | EOI(Invite)-03 Aug 2015|Visa Applied-15 Aug 2015|Medicals-01 SEP 2015|Grant-29 SEP 2015|Initial Date of Entry-15 AUG 2016


----------



## omarsh

summi said:


> Is it mandatory to upload PTE exam result from PTE website also, if PTE result has already been uploaded with all other documents while lodging application.


Well I was requested to do just that today!

When I did my PTE it said the result will be automatically sent to DIBP if the destination chosen was Australia (that was my case), so i didn't do anything further.

But after today's email looks like DIBP didn't receive my PTE score automatically after all.


----------



## aafarup

Hello Guys
Just want some update on September Applicants. Did anyone get CO assigned or anything?


----------



## jaiboy

omarsh said:


> Well I was requested to do just that today!
> 
> When I did my PTE it said the result will be automatically sent to DIBP if the destination chosen was Australia (that was my case), so i didn't do anything further.
> 
> But after today's email looks like DIBP didn't receive my PTE score automatically after all.


That is for academic purpose. You must upload the PDF result with the score to DIBP on the VISA application.


----------



## omarsh

jaiboy said:


> That is for academic purpose. You must upload the PDF result with the score to DIBP on the VISA application.


I did that along with all the documents when i first submitted?

Today i was asked to send the score through the Pearson Vue secured website "Send scores" option.


----------



## jaiboy

omarsh said:


> I did that along with all the documents when i first submitted?
> 
> Today i was asked to send the score through the Pearson Vue secured website "Send scores" option.


Interesting.. First time I am hearing about. Good to know.


----------



## omarsh

jaiboy said:


> Interesting.. First time I am hearing about. Good to know.


So I take it, in your case you just uploaded the PTE report in your application and didn't use the Send score option from Pearson?


----------



## jaiboy

omarsh said:


> So I take it, in your case you just uploaded the PTE report in your application and didn't use the Send score option from Pearson?


Yes, That is right. It was during May timeframe. The directions might have changed by now..


----------



## vinzy

gaurav.kushan said:


> Wouldn't it look like a gap then?
> I don't think it's okay to not to showcase your work experience.


Hmmm agreed....but then would it be mandatory for me to upload my employment documents?Also, would the CO be too fussy for the formats since am not claiming points for the same 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurav.kushan

vinzy said:


> Hmmm agreed....but then would it be mandatory for me to upload my employment documents?Also, would the CO be too fussy for the formats since am not claiming points for the same
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


I think if you just upload your tax documents, payslips and one reference would be fine.
CO wouldn't be bothered much about it, but you should be able to prove that yes you're working in this field and this organisation from your side even though you're not claiming any points.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

DeepakT said:


> Hi Arun,
> 
> It's in my signature.
> 
> 261313|ACS(Applied) - 5 Feb 2015|ACS(Result) - 17 Feb 2015|PTE-A(Exam Date)-28 Mar 2015|PTE-A(Result)-L/R/S/W:77/79/83/87|EOI(Submitted)-30 Mar 2015|Points-60 | EOI(Invite)-03 Aug 2015|Visa Applied-15 Aug 2015|Medicals-01 SEP 2015|Grant-29 SEP 2015|Initial Date of Entry-15 AUG 2016


Hi Deepak,

Congratulations.

Could you tell me what documents you provided for your employment verification?

Did you get all the documents attested?


----------



## Gaut

gaurav.kushan said:


> Congratulations, all the best for your future endeavors.


Hi Gaurav, Thanks for the wishes!! All the best to you too.


----------



## vinzy

jaiboy said:


> Yes, That is right. It was during May timeframe. The directions might have changed by now..


I had already ticked the "send to DIBP" while taking the test. Now when I choose DIBP for sending the scores, it says "you can only send the test report to the desired recipient once. The scores have already been sent to DIBP."


----------



## omarsh

Then you are good!, no need to do anything!


----------



## rajrajinin

Hi guys, 

I have uploaded all the documents in Immi account. I see people telling to click on 'complete request' button. I dont see that button any where on my interface. Does that button appears only after CO contacts us for additional documents? Or is it there even before CO is allocated? 

Thanks.


----------



## cooldude555

rajrajinin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents in Immi account. I see people telling to click on 'complete request' button. I dont see that button any where on my interface. Does that button appears only after CO contacts us for additional documents? Or is it there even before CO is allocated?
> 
> Thanks.


This button would only appear when the CO comes back to you requesting additional documents.


----------



## rajrajinin

cooldude555 said:


> This button would only appear when the CO comes back to you requesting additional documents.


Thanks Dude for that. 

Now i am coming to the terms of people who were/are going through once they lodge their visa. These small things freak us out. 

Thanks again


----------



## cooldude555

rajrajinin said:


> Thanks Dude for that.
> 
> Now i am coming to the terms of people who were/are going through once they lodge their visa. These small things freak us out.
> 
> Thanks again


No problem. Wish you good luck with your process. Cheers


----------



## vin2k15r

Hi lodged my visa through MARA agent in India whose name was listed in the department of immigration website. 

here are the dates 
-ACS positive outcome -Jun 10th
-EOI - don't remember the date but shortly thereafter
-Visa lodged with everything except medicals: 24th July 2015
-Medicals: 10th August 2015

I have been waiting for 2 months now i have not heard back anything. When I call the MARA agent they say a CO has been assigned and they are working on it. Could anyone please let me know how long i need to wait?

Cheers
Vinay
------------------------------------
PTE - L:90 R:90 W:90 S:87 - 20 points
Undergrad Degree in IT - 15 points
Age 25 -30 points

total 65 points


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hi,
No one can tell you how long to wait.Some people from May and June are still awaiting response on their applications....
Did CO request any additional documents from you.
Ask you agent for the TRN no. then you can import your application from the immi site by creating a new login.
remember to just import and not make any changes to the same.
once you login to this account you can yourself check on the status of your application rather than waiting for your agent to update you.
if CO is assigned then maybe he requested for some additional documents like form 80 or something which your agent may have then uploaded.
Did he tell you anything...

All the best.



vin2k15r said:


> Hi lodged my visa through MARA agent in India whose name was listed in the department of immigration website.
> 
> here are the dates
> -ACS positive outcome -Jun 10th
> -EOI - don't remember the date but shortly thereafter
> -Visa lodged with everything except medicals: 24th July 2015
> -Medicals: 10th August 2015
> 
> I have been waiting for 2 months now i have not heard back anything. When I call the MARA agent they say a CO has been assigned and they are working on it. Could anyone please let me know how long i need to wait?
> 
> Cheers
> Vinay
> ------------------------------------
> PTE - L:90 R:90 W:90 S:87 - 20 points
> Undergrad Degree in IT - 15 points
> Age 25 -30 points
> 
> total 65 points


----------



## vin2k15r

suku1809 said:


> Hi,
> No one can tell you how long to wait.Some people from May and June are still awaiting response on their applications....
> Did CO request any additional documents from you.
> Ask you agent for the TRN no. then you can import your application from the immi site by creating a new login.
> remember to just import and not make any changes to the same.
> once you login to this account you can yourself check on the status of your application rather than waiting for your agent to update you.
> if CO is assigned then maybe he requested for some additional documents like form 80 or something which your agent may have then uploaded.
> Did he tell you anything...
> 
> All the best.



Thanks for your reply. Yes I do have an account and I have given the agent every document they have asked. PCC,Payslips for 2.5 years, bank statements for 2.5 years,form 80 and i think 122 marks sheets, student visa grants, medicals receipt after the test was done..everything now I have just been waiting..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## nevertouchme

vin2k15r said:


> Hi lodged my visa through MARA agent in India whose name was listed in the department of immigration website.
> 
> here are the dates
> -ACS positive outcome -Jun 10th
> -EOI - don't remember the date but shortly thereafter
> -Visa lodged with everything except medicals: 24th July 2015
> -Medicals: 10th August 2015
> 
> I have been waiting for 2 months now i have not heard back anything. When I call the MARA agent they say a CO has been assigned and they are working on it. Could anyone please let me know how long i need to wait?
> 
> Cheers
> Vinay
> ------------------------------------
> PTE - L:90 R:90 W:90 S:87 - 20 points
> Undergrad Degree in IT - 15 points
> Age 25 -30 points
> 
> total 65 points


Hey Vin! How are u? I know the wait can be killing. Just read about your timeline. So you were informed that assessment is in progress?

Did you claim work points? We submitted our visa application on 20th July and CO contacted us on 8th Sept for documents. Post which no news. Just waiting.

Cheers,
Jai

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## vin2k15r

nevertouchme said:


> Hey Vin! How are u? I know the wait can be killing. Just read about your timeline. So you were informed that assessment is in progress?
> 
> Did you claim work points? We submitted our visa application on 20th July and CO contacted us on 8th Sept for documents. Post which no news. Just waiting.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jai
> 
> Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


Hello Jai,

Yeah I am just about doing fine. Enjoying my mid sem break and catching up on some assignments. Nope I did not claim any points for work. It was very much IT related but I had just 2.5 years.. graduated in 2012 ..worked with Ernst and Young LLP for 2.5 years and Associate IT consultant and flew to Melbourne in July 2015 to study masters in IT. I had finished all preps for PR before this and the application was launched with all docs forms 80,122 , payslips everything on 24th of July(the day i landed here). I completed my medicals at the Bupa center at southern cross on Aug 10th and then everything went quiet. If i log into my account I can see that all documents are there ...so i called the MARA agent and asked how long it would take they said an CO was already assigned to it and they are working on it ...i am not sure how long this is going to take ...

Getting this visa will considerably reduce tuition at uni..i wish they process it fast so that i can start looking out for work quickly

cheers 
vinay


----------



## seledi

Hi,

Can a "software quality Amalyst " by designation apply under 261312 (ddev/prog) for ACS?

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## nevertouchme

vin2k15r said:


> Hello Jai,
> 
> Yeah I am just about doing fine. Enjoying my mid sem break and catching up on some assignments. Nope I did not claim any points for work. It was very much IT related but I had just 2.5 years.. graduated in 2012 ..worked with Ernst and Young LLP for 2.5 years and Associate IT consultant and flew to Melbourne in July 2015 to study masters in IT. I had finished all preps for PR before this and the application was launched with all docs forms 80,122 , payslips everything on 24th of July(the day i landed here). I completed my medicals at the Bupa center at southern cross on Aug 10th and then everything went quiet. If i log into my account I can see that all documents are there ...so i called the MARA agent and asked how long it would take they said an CO was already assigned to it and they are working on it ...i am not sure how long this is going to take ...
> 
> Getting this visa will considerably reduce tuition at uni..i wish they process it fast so that i can start looking out for work quickly
> 
> cheers
> vinay


Good to hear about all that. Hang in there Vik. Its just matter of days/weeks before you get your PR Visa. 

Cheers,
Jai

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## dell2015

I am a June applicant and still waiting for the good news. immi account still showing "Assessment in Progress".

wait. wait. wait.
_____________________________________
Visa 189

Date Visa Lodged: 14th June 2015
CO asked for PCC: 3rd Aug 2015
Uploaded PCC: 14th Aug 2015
Immi verified work experience: 2nd Sep 2015
Grant Date: waitiinngggggg


----------



## cooldude555

dell2015 said:


> I am a June applicant and still waiting for the good news. immi account still showing "Assessment in Progress".
> 
> wait. wait. wait.
> _____________________________________
> Visa 189
> 
> Date Visa Lodged: 14th June 2015
> CO asked for PCC: 3rd Aug 2015
> Uploaded PCC: 14th Aug 2015
> Immi verified work experience: 2nd Sep 2015
> Grant Date: waitiinngggggg


Hey buddy...was it an email/telephonic or physical verification in your case? Could you please elaborate your verification process.


----------



## omarsh

Sent the requested information, pressed the Request complete button, the status changed to Assessment in Progress and the waiting game is wrecking my nerves!


----------



## bharathyku

omarsh said:


> Sent the requested information, pressed the Request complete button, the status changed to Assessment in Progress and the waiting game is wrecking my nerves!


All the best! May I know what additional information they requested?


----------



## omarsh

bharathyku said:


> All the best! May I know what additional information they requested?


They wanted me to send my PTE Academic English test score through Pearson Send score option so that they can verify online.


----------



## tusharbapu87

Hello guys,
I submitted my file on 12 may but yet waiting for grant. my agent denied to call DIBP yet today i called DIBP. A lady picked up my called and first she was not ready to give information about my file status but after my request, she asked me my passport no. and DOB. she hold me 5 min. and answered that she will forward my request to my case officer for quick output. As per she, timeline varies case to case still she told that may be they take couple of weeks in my case. now finger cross. i called on this number 0061731367000


----------



## shah-sawar

Have anyone from Pakistan gone through employment verification check recently? and how long will it take from now on to get the 189 visa grant ?


----------



## hnmn4444

I hope some one could help me to solve this issue.

I got invitation on sept 07 and had applied for the 189 visa on sept 24th. I have a dependent also who is my spouse. After i paid the fee i have uploaded my documents except my pcc and my spouse pcc and health checkups. 
Last day i got a problem with my spuose pcc. I booked a date and went to take indian police clearence. They objected to give the police clearance for my spouse because her passport is not included with spouse name(after marraige surname). They told us to include spouse name so that they will issue the pcc. Now the main problem is i had applied my 189 visa with her old passport details and had attached her old passport through upload link. 

The following changes are made in my spouse new passport
a) Her spouse name 
b) her signature. 
c) we haven't changed her address because her IDs are of the same old passport addresses.

1)What should i do to update my spouse new passport details before CO is assigned to my file?

2)What is the best point of contact with DIBP outside Australia? mail or phone. can any one please provide me with the Immi assistance number.
3) I am aware of the form 929 but is it useful to let DIBP know about the change in passport while my visa is under processing stage?


----------



## hnmn4444

I hope some one could help me to solve this issue.

I got invitation on sept 07 and had applied for the 189 visa on sept 24th. I have a dependent also who is my spouse. After i paid the fee i have uploaded my documents except my pcc and my spouse pcc and health checkups. 
Last day i got a problem with my spuose pcc. I booked a date and went to take indian police clearence. They objected to give the police clearance for my spouse because her passport is not included with spouse name(after marraige surname). They told us to include spouse name so that they will issue the pcc. Now the main problem is i had applied my 189 visa with her old passport details and had attached her old passport through upload link. 

The following changes are made in my spouse new passport
a) Her spouse name 
b) her signature. 
c) we haven't changed her address because her IDs are of the same old passport addresses.

1)What should i do to update my spouse new passport details before CO is assigned to my file?

2)What is the best point of contact with DIBP outside Australia? mail or phone. can any one please provide me with the Immi assistance number.
3) I am aware of the form 929 but is it useful to let DIBP know about the change in passport while my visa is under processing stage?

Please make a quick reply, appreciated a lot. Thanks.


----------



## rajrajinin

hnmn4444 said:


> I hope some one could help me to solve this issue.
> 
> I got invitation on sept 07 and had applied for the 189 visa on sept 24th. I have a dependent also who is my spouse. After i paid the fee i have uploaded my documents except my pcc and my spouse pcc and health checkups.
> Last day i got a problem with my spuose pcc. I booked a date and went to take indian police clearence. They objected to give the police clearance for my spouse because her passport is not included with spouse name(after marraige surname). They told us to include spouse name so that they will issue the pcc. Now the main problem is i had applied my 189 visa with her old passport details and had attached her old passport through upload link.
> 
> The following changes are made in my spouse new passport
> a) Her spouse name
> b) her signature.
> c) we haven't changed her address because her IDs are of the same old passport addresses.
> 
> 1)What should i do to update my spouse new passport details before CO is assigned to my file?
> 
> 2)What is the best point of contact with DIBP outside Australia? mail or phone. can any one please provide me with the Immi assistance number.
> 3) I am aware of the form 929 but is it useful to let DIBP know about the change in passport while my visa is under processing stage?


Hi,

I think you have to fill Form 1022 /929 and upload the scan copy of new passport along with it.


Let others chip in with their suggestions.

Cheers.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Congrats to the people who received the visa grant over the last 5 or 6 pages of this thread! Things are moving again.

As for myself, I will hopefully collect my last pcc in about a week. Then my oldest pcc will be from July. So I suppose IED will also be July. Then I have to do the medicals.

How long is it taking currently for case officer assignment after visa lodgement?


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats to the people who received the visa grant over the last 5 or 6 pages of this thread! Things are moving again.
> 
> As for myself, I will hopefully collect my last pcc in about a week. Then my oldest pcc will be from July. So I suppose IED will also be July. Then I have to do the medicals.
> 
> How long is it taking currently for case officer assignment after visa lodgement?


I hear its about 5 weeks for the CO to be assigned.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

kenny_lowe23 said:


> I hear its about 5 weeks for the CO to be assigned.


That's what I thought too. But somebody else said 2 months. So I'm not sure.

I'm trying my best to see if I can get the grant by December. My visa lodge date is 19 Sep.


----------



## hnmn4444

rajrajinin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think you have to fill Form 1022 /929 and upload the scan copy of new passport along with it.
> 
> 
> Let others chip in with their suggestions.
> 
> Cheers.


Do i need to upload both 1022 and 929 forms or just 929 form and upload it.

Can i use 929 form while my application is in process?


----------



## cooldude555

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats to the people who received the visa grant over the last 5 or 6 pages of this thread! Things are moving again.
> 
> As for myself, I will hopefully collect my last pcc in about a week. Then my oldest pcc will be from July. So I suppose IED will also be July. Then I have to do the medicals.
> 
> How long is it taking currently for case officer assignment after visa lodgement?


Per the current trend, CO would be assigned any time between 45 to 60 days.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

cooldude555 said:


> Per the current trend, CO would be assigned any time between 45 to 60 days.


Oh okay. And what does direct grant mean? Does it mean as soon as CO is assigned he doesn't make any requests and directly grants visa?


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Nostalgia Nut said:


> That's what I thought too. But somebody else said 2 months. So I'm not sure.
> 
> I'm trying my best to see if I can get the grant by December. My visa lodge date is 19 Sep.


I'm in the same plight as you, trying to get my grant by December, lodged on 17th Sept.

I've been doing alot of reading on this and found that:

Minimum 4-5 weeks for CO assignment from date of lodge
Add 2 weeks to that and you could get a direct grant
Add 4 weeks to that and you will be contacted by the CO and then get your grant

so, from date of lodge to grant anywhere between 7-12 weeks for a grant.


----------



## KeeDa

hnmn4444 said:


> Do i need to upload both 1022 and 929 forms or just 929 form and upload it.
> 
> Can i use 929 form while my application is in process?


Just form 929. 1022 is for any general change of circumstances. 929 is for passport or address specific change.
Yes, you can and should use it while the application is in process.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

KeeDa said:


> Just form 929. 1022 is for any general change of circumstances. 929 is for passport or address specific change.
> Yes, you can and should use it while the application is in process.


Hi Keeda,

Do you know what form 1221 is for? should i fill that and submit it to DIBP?


----------



## KeeDa

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> Do you know what form 1221 is for? should i fill that and submit it to DIBP?


I never really understood its purpose. It seems like all of the questions in it are already taken care of in Form 80. But if you have the time, do fill it and upload. No harm in doing that. More than Form 1221, it is Form 80 that we are seeing requests for these days. So, try and upload both or at least 80 to start with.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

kenny_lowe23 said:


> I'm in the same plight as you, trying to get my grant by December, lodged on 17th Sept.
> 
> I've been doing alot of reading on this and found that:
> 
> Minimum 4-5 weeks for CO assignment from date of lodge
> Add 2 weeks to that and you could get a direct grant
> Add 4 weeks to that and you will be contacted by the CO and then get your grant
> 
> so, from date of lodge to grant anywhere between 7-12 weeks for a grant.


Cool! Good luck to you!.. To both of us!! 

Btw, is everyone here front loading form 80 without even waiting for CO to ask? I need to get on that by this weekend!


----------



## cooldude555

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Oh okay. And what does direct grant mean? Does it mean as soon as CO is assigned he doesn't make any requests and directly grants visa?


Direct grant is something wherein the applicant would not know when the CO is assigned to his case. Even the status in your IMMI account would be ''application received'' though the CO is assigned and one fine day you see a grant in your inbox. In case of a direct grant, the applicant would not be requested any further documents.


----------



## cooldude555

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Cool! Good luck to you!.. To both of us!!
> 
> Btw, is everyone here front loading form 80 without even waiting for CO to ask? I need to get on that by this weekend!


Its better you front load Form 80 before a CO is assigned to avoid possible delays in your processing. Form 80 is requested quite often now-a-days.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

KeeDa said:


> kenny_lowe23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Keeda,
> 
> Do you know what form 1221 is for? should i fill that and submit it to DIBP?
> 
> 
> 
> I never really understood its purpose. It seems like all of the questions in it are already taken care of in Form 80. But if you have the time, do fill it and upload. No harm in doing that. More than Form 1221, it is Form 80 that we are seeing requests for these days. So, try and upload both or at least 80 to start with.
Click to expand...

Thanks Keeda, I submitted my form 80. Will update and keep the form 1221 Incase asked for.

And on a separate note, the quote within a quote, works only on mobile browser.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Nostalgia Nut said:


> kenny_lowe23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same plight as you, trying to get my grant by December, lodged on 17th Sept.
> 
> I've been doing alot of reading on this and found that:
> 
> Minimum 4-5 weeks for CO assignment from date of lodge
> Add 2 weeks to that and you could get a direct grant
> Add 4 weeks to that and you will be contacted by the CO and then get your grant
> 
> so, from date of lodge to grant anywhere between 7-12 weeks for a grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! Good luck to you!.. To both of us!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, is everyone here front loading form 80 without even waiting for CO to ask? I need to get on that by this weekend!
Click to expand...

Thanks Nut, good luck to you too...


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Thanks for the tips, cooldude and kenny.

Wish this mobile app would allow giving likes, clicking on thanks button etc.


----------



## SSrng

Hi,

You have to submit 929 for passport change. It's actually easy. Once you log in to Immi Account on right hand side, you can find the link for passport changes. You just need to submit the new passport details and automatically form 929 will be filled up. Attach the first and last page copy of both the passports (old one is now cancelled perhaps) along with the form.

Thanks,
S



hnmn4444 said:


> I hope some one could help me to solve this issue.
> 
> I got invitation on sept 07 and had applied for the 189 visa on sept 24th. I have a dependent also who is my spouse. After i paid the fee i have uploaded my documents except my pcc and my spouse pcc and health checkups.
> Last day i got a problem with my spuose pcc. I booked a date and went to take indian police clearence. They objected to give the police clearance for my spouse because her passport is not included with spouse name(after marraige surname). They told us to include spouse name so that they will issue the pcc. Now the main problem is i had applied my 189 visa with her old passport details and had attached her old passport through upload link.
> 
> The following changes are made in my spouse new passport
> a) Her spouse name
> b) her signature.
> c) we haven't changed her address because her IDs are of the same old passport addresses.
> 
> 1)What should i do to update my spouse new passport details before CO is assigned to my file?
> 
> 2)What is the best point of contact with DIBP outside Australia? mail or phone. can any one please provide me with the Immi assistance number.
> 3) I am aware of the form 929 but is it useful to let DIBP know about the change in passport while my visa is under processing stage?


----------



## andy_cool

cooldude555 said:


> Direct grant is something wherein the applicant would not know when the CO is assigned to his case. Even the status in your IMMI account would be ''application received'' though the CO is assigned and one fine day you see a grant in your inbox. In case of a direct grant, the applicant would not be requested any further documents.


Coodude,.. clear and concise insight. Just an addendum from me, my status still reads "application received" since end of June. Although I received a communication from DIBP that my request is assigned and is being processed with no further documents required.

These are just testing times for my patience


----------



## cooldude555

andy_cool said:


> Coodude,.. clear and concise insight. Just an addendum from me, my status still reads "application received" since end of June. Although I received a communication from DIBP that my request is assigned and is being processed with no further documents required.
> 
> These are just testing times for my patience


There has been instances where in the applicants are sent e-mail notifications post CO allocation. Though this is not a regular practice for all the applicants, seen this happening with few. 

I feel that your grant is very near. Since they said no further documentation is required from your side, you are in line for a direct grant buddy. Hang in there.


----------



## rajrajinin

@cooldude555 @nostalgia-nut Yours Visa lodge dates are similar to mine, only difference is of sub class. Will be tagging along with you guys till we get grants.

Cheers.


----------



## cooldude555

rajrajinin said:


> @cooldude555 @nostalgia-nut Yours Visa lodge dates are similar to mine, only difference is of sub class. Will be tagging along with you guys till we get grants.
> 
> Cheers.


I lodged on the 6th August. Looks like you lodged few days ago?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

rajrajinin said:


> @cooldude555 @nostalgia-nut Yours Visa lodge dates are similar to mine, only difference is of sub class. Will be tagging along with you guys till we get grants.
> 
> Cheers.


Mine and kenny_lowe23 are close. Mine is 19 Sep and I think his is 17 Sep.


----------



## rajrajinin

cooldude555 said:


> I lodged on the 6th August. Looks like you lodged few days ago?


Ohh yess.. I misread for 24th Sept as Visa lodge date, its CO allocation date.

Anyway, hope you get your golden mail soon.

Cheers.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Btw, guys... I think I'll mostly only show bank statements for 50% of my relevant work experience.

I have 4 years 8 months of relevant work experience. And the bank statements I have are covering the second half of that period i.e. 2 years and 4 months. I'm trying to get statements for the previous 2 years and 4 months period but it's going to be difficult. It was from an old US bank account that is now closed for more than 5 years!

Am I taking a risk? Seniors, please weigh in on this. Of course I have sample payslips for all my jobs. I just don't have statements to cover all. Anyway I'll try to get those missing statements.


----------



## rajrajinin

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Mine and kenny_lowe23 are close. Mine is 19 Sep and I think his is 17 Sep.


Yup. Do you think we could get a grant (if all goes well, of course) before AUS officers get into christmas mode?


Cheers.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

rajrajinin said:


> Yup. Do you think we could get a grant (if all goes well, of course) before AUS officers get into christmas mode?
> 
> Cheers.


I sincerely hope so!! I hope I get to know about Oz by December. Then I won't renew my current SA visa that is set to expire in mid 2016.

Good luck to you, raj!


----------



## rajrajinin

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Btw, guys... I think I'll mostly only show bank statements for 50% of my relevant work experience.
> 
> I have 4 years 8 months of relevant work experience. And the bank statements I have are covering the second half of that period i.e. 2 years and 4 months. I'm trying to get statements for the previous 2 years and 4 months period but it's going to be difficult. It was from an old US bank account that is now closed for more than 5 years!
> 
> Am I taking a risk? Seniors, please weigh in on this. Of course I have sample payslips for all my jobs. I just don't have statements to cover all. Anyway I'll try to get those missing statements.


Dont you have your ITR/Form 16 or 26AS statement to show the employment. I think 26AS statement is a solid evidence for your employment. Moreover, you dont have to show all the payslips, 2-3 for each year would be enough.

For older Bank statements, since it was a US bank, I guess they must be sending you monthly statements on your email. See if you could get them there.

cheers.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

rajrajinin said:


> Dont you have your ITR/Form 16 or 26AS statement to show the employment. I think 26AS statement is a solid evidence for your employment. Moreover, you dont have to show all the payslips, 2-3 for each year would be enough.
> 
> For older Bank statements, since it was a US bank, I guess they must be sending you monthly statements on your email. See if you could get them there.
> 
> cheers.


I do have income tax returns that I have uploaded. I have done it for the US period as well as the present SA period. I haven't worked in India.

The US bank statements were never sent to my email as pdf attachments. I already checked. They used to send links saying my statement was ready for viewing. And I would have to login and see or print them if I wanted. I don't have any evidence on paper right now. But I'll call them and try to get them.


----------



## rajrajinin

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I do have income tax returns that I have uploaded. I have done it for the US period as well as the present SA period. I haven't worked in India.
> 
> The US bank statements were never sent to my email as pdf attachments. I already checked. They used to send links saying my statement was ready for viewing. And I would have to login and see or print them if I wanted. I don't have any evidence on paper right now. But I'll call them and try to get them.


Well, with IT, Offer letter and payslips you should be okay. Bank statements are additional proofs in case payslips arent available. You have that too albeit half of it. These proves your employment beyond doubt. 

CO will asks additional documents if needed. 

Inputs from members who have got their grants without Bank statement would be useful.

Cheers.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hello Friends,

I have little confusion on Part G (1221 Form) 
1. What is post secondary qualification means ?? Graduation ?? 

Please suggest


----------



## vinzy

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have little confusion on Part G (1221 Form)
> 1. What is post secondary qualification means ?? Graduation ??
> 
> Please suggest


Yes...graduation and above


Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

rajrajinin said:


> Well, with IT, Offer letter and payslips you should be okay. Bank statements are additional proofs in case payslips arent available. You have that too albeit half of it. These proves your employment beyond doubt.
> 
> CO will asks additional documents if needed.
> 
> Inputs from members who have got their grants without Bank statement would be useful.
> 
> Cheers.


Thank you. 

Yes I would love to hear from people who got grants without providing bank statements. Anybody??


----------



## omarsh

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats to the people who received the visa grant over the last 5 or 6 pages of this thread! Things are moving again.
> 
> As for myself, I will hopefully collect my last pcc in about a week. Then my oldest pcc will be from July. So I suppose IED will also be July. Then I have to do the medicals.
> 
> How long is it taking currently for case officer assignment after visa lodgement?


Mine took 45 days


----------



## cooldude555

rajrajinin said:


> Well, with IT, Offer letter and payslips you should be okay. Bank statements are additional proofs in case payslips arent available. You have that too albeit half of it. These proves your employment beyond doubt.
> 
> CO will asks additional documents if needed.
> 
> Inputs from members who have got their grants without Bank statement would be useful.
> 
> Cheers.


I have not submitted bank statements as proof of employment and the CO has never requested these in my case. You can submit either of Form 16/Form 26 AS or Bank Statements.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Thanks omarsh and cooldude!!


----------



## abbasraza

omarsh said:


> Mine took 45 days


What additional docs CO requested if you already uploaded all docs in advance?


----------



## omarsh

abbasraza said:


> What additional docs CO requested if you already uploaded all docs in advance?


I uploaded my PTE scores with my application, but the CO asked me to send the report using Pearson online "Send scores" option to DIBP.


----------



## enamkhan

Hi Guys,

Friends applying from Pakistan need your help. Is there any other option for 189 application fee payment other than Debit/credit card? I have hit the max limit with my debit card (Visa) for e-commerce (online transaction) since I am applying for both me and my wife. 

Can you provide any guidance?

Regards,
Enam


----------



## sachin_noida

omarsh said:


> I uploaded my PTE scores with my application, but the CO asked me to send the report using Pearson online "Send scores" option to DIBP.


Hi Omarsh,

Did u submit bank statements, if yes for how much time period?

Also What additional documents CO asked for apart from your scores ?

Regards,

Sachin

261311|IELTS - 0points|EOI (60 pts) - 1 MAY 15|Invite - 07-SEP-15|Visa-??


----------



## omarsh

sachin_noida said:


> Hi Omarsh,
> 
> Did u submit bank statements, if yes for how much time period?
> My first job (bank closed my account and in another country) 1 statement per year.
> Rest (current bank): 2 statements per year
> 11 in total, (claiming 5 points for work experience)
> 
> Also What additional documents CO asked for apart from your scores ?
> Only asked to send my English online report
> Regards,
> 
> Sachin
> 
> 261311|IELTS - 0points|EOI (60 pts) - 1 MAY 15|Invite - 07-SEP-15|Visa-??


See inline
Regards,


----------



## sachin_noida

omarsh said:


> See inline
> Regards,


Thanks Omarsh

1 statement year means 1 month statement per year
or 1 statement for 1 full year?

Kindly let me know.

Regards,

Sachin


----------



## omarsh

Failed to mentioned statement is per month


Anyways there is no predefined set of rules


----------



## andy_cool

*Processing*

There is local holiday in OZ on 5th Oct. The long weekend and also the ongoing strike is impacting the Processing timelines. This will continue till end of next week. That's the info I heard through my consultant

Wish you all good luck

Regards,
A


----------



## karthik_rk

Hi experts,
Just a quick question, I was trying to fill form 80, and few questions like in identity documents, the space is not enough to accommodate all characters of my driving license, can I use additional information part T to do this? 

If yes, Do I have to add a reference to Part T at that space given for question?

ex Q 15 Document Type - Driving License Document Number - Refer Part T?

or just leave it blank, and they will understand?

Same is the case with addresses, the rows are not sufficient to mention addresses of past 10 years, can I add that in Part T as well?


----------



## kaju

andy_cool said:


> There is local holiday in OZ on 5th Oct. The long weekend and also the ongoing strike is impacting the Processing timelines. This will continue till end of next week. That's the info I heard through my consultant
> 
> Wish you all good luck
> 
> Regards,
> A


Your consultant is only partially correct. There is a Public Holiday (Labour Day) on 5 Oct. in Qld, NSW, SA, and the ACT, but not in WA, NT, Tas and Vic (although Vic has tomorrow off for Grand Final Day). There are several Public Holidays through the year in each State, one day doesn't make much difference.

The strike did not affect processing apart from tourist visas, as only Airport staff were involved, (as it's their allowances that are in dispute) and not staff at processing centres, and it ceased on Sept. 30.


----------



## karthik_rk

> Hi experts,
> Just a quick question, I was trying to fill form 80, and few questions like in identity documents, the space is not enough to accommodate all characters of my driving license, can I use additional information part T to do this?
> 
> If yes, Do I have to add a reference to Part T at that space given for question?
> 
> ex Q 15 Document Type - Driving License Document Number - Refer Part T?
> 
> or just leave it blank, and they will understand?
> 
> Same is the case with addresses, the rows are not sufficient to mention addresses of past 10 years, can I add that in Part T as well?


Hi Can you help me with this query?


----------



## hkaur

We've got our grant letters today...really happy about it..thank you everyone for the help and guidance!!!!
It's my husband's birthday as well today so a nice b'day gift we've got.
Few things I want to mention which might be helpful to future applicants:

1. My husband did the whole process himself, we got a lot of help and guidance from the people on this forum. really thankful.
2. I see that lot of people have confusion about the documents that are to be uploaded for employment. I will list the one's which I uploaded:
A. Statutory declaration
B. Payslips (for the 1st month of joining and the latest one) 
C. Salary certificate (part B of Form 16)
D. Appointment/Offer letter

Also, we did not upload Form 80 either. I was going to do it today but then I saw those grant letters 

Will keep a check on this forum and would love to be of any help, if needed.

Thanks again everyone!!!!!


----------



## omarsh

karthik_rk said:


> Hi Can you help me with this query?


Yes you can use the additional information form, just refer to the Question number and provide the information as if you were filling the original question.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

karthik_rk said:


> Hi experts,
> Just a quick question, I was trying to fill form 80, and few questions like in identity documents, the space is not enough to accommodate all characters of my driving license, can I use additional information part T to do this?
> 
> If yes, Do I have to add a reference to Part T at that space given for question?
> 
> ex Q 15 Document Type - Driving License Document Number - Refer Part T?
> 
> or just leave it blank, and they will understand?
> 
> Same is the case with addresses, the rows are not sufficient to mention addresses of past 10 years, can I add that in Part T as well?


Yes I think you can. 
And in part T also mention that why you have written it here not in the actual space. 
Just so there's no confusion and CO knows its only cuz of space constraints.


----------



## vinzy

hkaur said:


> We've got our grant letters today...really happy about it..thank you everyone for the help and guidance!!!!
> It's my husband's birthday as well today so a nice b'day gift we've got.
> Few things I want to mention which might be helpful to future applicants:
> 
> 1. My husband did the whole process himself, we got a lot of help and guidance from the people on this forum. really thankful.
> 2. I see that lot of people have confusion about the documents that are to be uploaded for employment. I will list the one's which I uploaded:
> A. Statutory declaration
> B. Payslips (for the 1st month of joining and the latest one)
> C. Salary certificate (part B of Form 16)
> D. Appointment/Offer letter
> 
> Also, we did not upload Form 80 either. I was going to do it today but then I saw those grant letters
> 
> Will keep a check on this forum and would love to be of any help, if needed.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!!!!!


Heartiest congratulations to you and your husband....I wanted to know what does "statutory declaration" exactly mean?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## omarsh

hkaur said:


> We've got our grant letters today...really happy about it..thank you everyone for the help and guidance!!!!
> It's my husband's birthday as well today so a nice b'day gift we've got.
> Few things I want to mention which might be helpful to future applicants:
> 
> 1. My husband did the whole process himself, we got a lot of help and guidance from the people on this forum. really thankful.
> 2. I see that lot of people have confusion about the documents that are to be uploaded for employment. I will list the one's which I uploaded:
> A. Statutory declaration
> B. Payslips (for the 1st month of joining and the latest one)
> C. Salary certificate (part B of Form 16)
> D. Appointment/Offer letter
> 
> Also, we did not upload Form 80 either. I was going to do it today but then I saw those grant letters
> 
> Will keep a check on this forum and would love to be of any help, if needed.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!!!!!


Congratulations, all the best!

Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## hkaur

vinzy said:


> Heartiest congratulations to you and your husband....I wanted to know what does "statutory declaration" exactly mean?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


It's a third party declaration that we give in absence of employment reference letter. My company does not provide any reference letter with job description and duties so we gave this third part declaration instead. This declaration can be given by any colleague of yours, preferably a senior to you but necessarily has to be your immediate manager. It basically mentions that he/she declares that you are working in the 'said' company and hold the 'said' position and do the "said" duties.


----------



## hkaur

omarsh said:


> Congratulations, all the best!
> 
> Can you please share your timeline?


Subclass - 189 || Software Engineer - 261313
EOI Submitted 60 points 02-Apr-15 || Invitation 2-Aug-15 || Visa Lodged 12-Aug-15 || 
All docs front loaded including medicals and PCC 23-Aug-15|| Direct Grant 01-Oct-15


----------



## haisergeant

hkaur said:


> Subclass - 189 || Software Engineer - 261313
> EOI Submitted 60 points 02-Apr-15 || Invitation 2-Aug-15 || Visa Lodged 12-Aug-15 ||
> All docs front loaded including medicals and PCC 23-Aug-15|| Direct Grant 01-Oct-15


So you mean you don't need to upload bank statement or tax return for those years of experience?


----------



## omarsh

hkaur said:


> Subclass - 189 || Software Engineer - 261313
> EOI Submitted 60 points 02-Apr-15 || Invitation 2-Aug-15 || Visa Lodged 12-Aug-15 ||
> All docs front loaded including medicals and PCC 23-Aug-15|| Direct Grant 01-Oct-15


Did you do IELTS or PTEA, and did you submit the score using their Send score option or just uploaded the report in the visa application??


----------



## hkaur

haisergeant said:


> So you mean you don't need to upload bank statement or tax return for those years of experience?


I only uploaded salary slips and salary certificate. I guess as an alternative you may upload bank statements and tax return but all of these are not required. To the best of my knowledge, 4-5 documents for your work exp are enough unless you have worked for multiple companies which was not my case. I have 1 single employment only from 2008 till date.


----------



## hkaur

omarsh said:


> Did you do IELTS or PTEA, and did you submit the score using their Send score option or just uploaded the report in the visa application??


I did PTE and they sent the scores directly to DIBP. From my end, I also uploaded the PTE result letter.


----------



## vinzy

hkaur said:


> It's a third party declaration that we give in absence of employment reference letter. My company does not provide any reference letter with job description and duties so we gave this third part declaration instead. This declaration can be given by any colleague of yours, preferably a senior to you but necessarily has to be your immediate manager. It basically mentions that he/she declares that you are working in the 'said' company and hold the 'said' position and do the "said" duties.


Well that's exactly the same problem I am facing. I didn't know anything about such document. It will have to be on a legal paper? Is there any particular format to be followed? 


hkaur said:


> Subclass - 189 || Software Engineer - 261313
> EOI Submitted 60 points 02-Apr-15 || Invitation 2-Aug-15 || Visa Lodged 12-Aug-15 ||
> All docs front loaded including medicals and PCC 23-Aug-15|| Direct Grant 01-Oct-15



Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## haisergeant

hkaur said:


> I only uploaded salary slips and salary certificate. I guess as an alternative you may upload bank statements and tax return but all of these are not required. To the best of my knowledge, 4-5 documents for your work exp are enough unless you have worked for multiple companies which was not my case. I have 1 single employment only from 2008 till date.


So did you have job verification call?

Congratulations for your grant


----------



## kamikaze87

Hey guys,

In the outcome letter, they will let us know how many points we can get right? I am applying for skill assessment by EA.

Thanks.


----------



## wilfredlams

Hi everybody,

I have a question about claiming points for regional study, I first came to Adelaide for high school in 2007 and moved to Melbourne for university in 2010, I graduated in the end of 2013 and now I am back in Adelaide since 2014.

The regional study requirement states I need to met the Australian Study requirement, lived and studied in regional Australia or a low population-growth metropolitan area and none of the study undertaken constituted distance education.

Base of this, I am not sure if I am qualify for the points because I read it as I have meet the Australian study requirement and have also studied in a regional area, but I am not sure if both needs to happen at the same time because the website does not state.

Cheers.


----------



## hkaur

vinzy said:


> Well that's exactly the same problem I am facing. I didn't know anything about such document. It will have to be on a legal paper? Is there any particular format to be followed?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Yes, it has to be on a stamp paper. No particular format but it should primarily have the name/address/contact details of the person making the declaration, the start and end date of the employment, description of the job and job duties.


----------



## hkaur

haisergeant said:


> So did you have job verification call?
> 
> Congratulations for your grant


Thank you. No, I did not receive any call, they might have called my employer.


----------



## vinzy

hkaur said:


> Yes, it has to be on a stamp paper. No particular format but it should primarily have the name/address/contact details of the person making the declaration, the start and end date of the employment, description of the job and job duties.


Thanks a lot 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## hkashkoush

Hi Guys,

It has been 55 days now since i submitted my application. status is " Application Received " with no feedback of CO assignment.

How long should i wait before contacting DIBP ? 

I already uploaded all the doc + PCC + Med for me and my family but no forms 80 or 1221


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

hkaur said:


> We've got our grant letters today...really happy about it..thank you everyone for the help and guidance!!!!
> It's my husband's birthday as well today so a nice b'day gift we've got.
> Few things I want to mention which might be helpful to future applicants:
> 
> 1. My husband did the whole process himself, we got a lot of help and guidance from the people on this forum. really thankful.
> 2. I see that lot of people have confusion about the documents that are to be uploaded for employment. I will list the one's which I uploaded:
> A. Statutory declaration
> B. Payslips (for the 1st month of joining and the latest one)
> C. Salary certificate (part B of Form 16)
> D. Appointment/Offer letter
> 
> Also, we did not upload Form 80 either. I was going to do it today but then I saw those grant letters
> 
> Will keep a check on this forum and would love to be of any help, if needed.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!!!!!


Congratulations! It's so great to read your post here! Finally somebody has put to rest all the speculation and guess work as to what documents are required and what are not. So clearly bank statements is just something extra that one may or may not upload if one doesn't have. Also, there is nothing stipulated about the correct number of payslips. There is nothing in the rules that says that you have to have one per quarter or two per quarter and so on. For you, just one from the beginning and one from the end seems to have worked! Fantastic!  Thanks for your tips.


----------



## cheetu

hkaur said:


> Subclass - 189 || Software Engineer - 261313
> EOI Submitted 60 points 02-Apr-15 || Invitation 2-Aug-15 || Visa Lodged 12-Aug-15 ||
> All docs front loaded including medicals and PCC 23-Aug-15|| Direct Grant 01-Oct-15


Congrats on your grant buddy..

Hi guys

i lodged visa on 4th august but still no CO assigned.
But i see in the above posts that people who lodged at 12th aug have received grant.
Can someone please elaborate what that means.
From what i know CO is assigned as per date of visa lodged. So, any idea howcome 4th aug visa no CO assigned but 12th aug visa CO is assigned and visa granted.


----------



## JK684

cheetu said:


> Congrats on your grant buddy..
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> i lodged visa on 4th august but still no CO assigned.
> But i see in the above posts that people who lodged at 12th aug have received grant.
> Can someone please elaborate what that means.
> From what i know CO is assigned as per date of visa lodged. So, any idea howcome 4th aug visa no CO assigned but 12th aug visa CO is assigned and visa granted.


It depends on each case I reckon. if it is a straight forward application, and if no points are claimed for experience, you might get a quicker grant (based on the past evidence). Getting a CO assigned takes 45-60 days (average). and people who get direct grant may not come to know whether a CO is assigned or not. So I think you have to wait patiently for the next update.


----------



## JK684

hkashkoush said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It has been 55 days now since i submitted my application. status is " Application Received " with no feedback of CO assignment.
> 
> How long should i wait before contacting DIBP ?
> 
> I already uploaded all the doc + PCC + Med for me and my family but no forms 80 or 1221



You need to wait patiently buddy , and it is better to upload Form 80 if you are looking for a quicker / direct grant. My advice is dont call DIBP before it reaches 90 days.


----------



## hkashkoush

JK684 said:


> You need to wait patiently buddy , and it is better to upload Form 80 if you are looking for a quicker / direct grant. My advice is dont call DIBP before it reaches 90 days.


Thanks for the advice .

In which section do you upload form 80 ??


----------



## cooldude555

hkashkoush said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It has been 55 days now since i submitted my application. status is " Application Received " with no feedback of CO assignment.
> 
> How long should i wait before contacting DIBP ?
> 
> I already uploaded all the doc + PCC + Med for me and my family but no forms 80 or 1221


As per the current trend a CO gets assigned within 45 to 60 days from the day you lodge the application. A CO might have already been assigned in your case though you have not received any communication from DIBP. CO would only come back to you in case they need additional documentation. A direct grant is in store for you.

There is no harm in contacting the department since its already been 55 days. All the best.


----------



## Tatty teddy

Hi guys 
I'm not sure whether this poste is related to the thread. I have applied for my skill assessment yesterday, (241411, Secondary Teacher). At the moment I have 60 points. I might be able to boost my Ielts points by doing a general ielts test. (For the skill assessment I did academic and got S 8.5 R 8 L8 and W7. So I believe that if I do the general test, I have a good chance of getting 8 in all bands).
So does it worth the effort? So simply, does having more points in EOI results a quick grant?
Thanks.

P.S. I do not claim points for work experience.


----------



## vinzy

Tatty teddy said:


> Hi guys
> I'm not sure whether this poste is related to the thread. I have applied for my skill assessment yesterday, (241411, Secondary Teacher). At the moment I have 60 points. I might be able to boost my Ielts points by doing a general ielts test. (For the skill assessment I did academic and got S 8.5 R 8 L8 and W7. So I believe that if I do the general test, I have a good chance of getting 8 in all bands).
> So does it worth the effort? So simply, does having more points in EOI results a quick grant?
> Thanks.
> 
> P.S. I do not claim points for work experience.


Go for pte academic instead. Check my timeline. Ielts is pretty weird as far as assessment is concerned. It's quite tough to get straight 8s in each

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinzy

Tatty teddy said:


> Hi guys
> I'm not sure whether this poste is related to the thread. I have applied for my skill assessment yesterday, (241411, Secondary Teacher). At the moment I have 60 points. I might be able to boost my Ielts points by doing a general ielts test. (For the skill assessment I did academic and got S 8.5 R 8 L8 and W7. So I believe that if I do the general test, I have a good chance of getting 8 in all bands).
> So does it worth the effort? So simply, does having more points in EOI results a quick grant?
> Thanks.
> 
> P.S. I do not claim points for work experience.


Of course.. Higher the points tally the earlier the invite

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## omarsh

Tatty teddy said:


> Hi guys
> I'm not sure whether this poste is related to the thread. I have applied for my skill assessment yesterday, (241411, Secondary Teacher). At the moment I have 60 points. I might be able to boost my Ielts points by doing a general ielts test. (For the skill assessment I did academic and got S 8.5 R 8 L8 and W7. So I believe that if I do the general test, I have a good chance of getting 8 in all bands).
> So does it worth the effort? So simply, does having more points in EOI results a quick grant?
> Thanks.
> 
> P.S. I do not claim points for work experience.


Yes its worth it, i may even suggest you sit for PTE if you prefer writing on a keyboard rather than pen and paper, you can easily get 79+ in all bands, and you will get your results way sooner than IELTs


----------



## gaurav.kushan

hkashkoush said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It has been 55 days now since i submitted my application. status is " Application Received " with no feedback of CO assignment.
> 
> How long should i wait before contacting DIBP ?
> 
> I already uploaded all the doc + PCC + Med for me and my family but no forms 80 or 1221


I think you should give them some more time and try calling them in 15-20 days. (75 days after your application)


----------



## gaurav.kushan

cheetu said:


> Congrats on your grant buddy..
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> i lodged visa on 4th august but still no CO assigned.
> But i see in the above posts that people who lodged at 12th aug have received grant.
> Can someone please elaborate what that means.
> From what i know CO is assigned as per date of visa lodged. So, any idea howcome 4th aug visa no CO assigned but 12th aug visa CO is assigned and visa granted.


There might be some other checks which your application is going through.
Please sit back and relax with patience.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Tatty teddy said:


> Hi guys
> I'm not sure whether this poste is related to the thread. I have applied for my skill assessment yesterday, (241411, Secondary Teacher). At the moment I have 60 points. I might be able to boost my Ielts points by doing a general ielts test. (For the skill assessment I did academic and got S 8.5 R 8 L8 and W7. So I believe that if I do the general test, I have a good chance of getting 8 in all bands).
> So does it worth the effort? So simply, does having more points in EOI results a quick grant?
> Thanks.
> 
> P.S. I do not claim points for work experience.


You should surely try once more, maybe PTE instead of IELTS (if google or siri understands your English without any problem as PTE is a computer based exam)
And having more points in EOI gets you invite earlier, there's no grant dependency.


----------



## omarsh

Hi guys,

I have a query, out of curiosity, how do you guys figure out which team (number) exactly is processing your case? I got an email for additional documents from GSM Adelaide but i cannot see anything like Team 2 or 3....

I'm just being curious 

Cheers


----------



## Tatty teddy

omarsh said:


> Yes its worth it, i may even suggest you sit for PTE if you prefer writing on a keyboard rather than pen and paper, you can easily get 79+ in all bands, and you will get your results way sooner than IELTs





omarsh said:


> Yes its worth it, i may even suggest you sit for PTE if you prefer writing on a keyboard rather than pen and paper, you can easily get 79+ in all bands, and you will get your results way sooner than IELTs


Thanks guys. I have already booked an ielts test before I got this result (actually I got this result after doing a remark on writing), I have contacted the Idp after getting the results, but they said they don't refund the money for the test that I have booked on the 8th Oct. So thought of changing it to general and trying it.


----------



## Tatty teddy

I have already booked an ielts for the 8th Oct. Lots of people are taking PTE instead of Ielts it seems. However, my assessment authority only accepts Ielts. So I never attempted PTE. 



gaurav.kushan said:


> You should surely try once more, maybe PTE instead of IELTS (if google or siri understands your English without any problem as PTE is a computer based exam)
> And having more points in EOI gets you invite earlier, there's no grant dependency.


----------



## kamikaze87

Hey guys,

My IELTS result will be expired in 26th Oct 2015.

If I am invited in 9th Oct or 23rd Oct round and then I lodge my 189 visa application in 23rd Oct. Do I need to take the IELTS test again ? Since at the time CO is assigned, my IELTS result will be expired but at the time I lodge the application my IELTS result is still valid.

Thanks.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hey Kami,
Your IELTS Score is valid till it expires.
So suppose you get an invite before its expiry you are good to go.
you wont need to take it again.
if you do not get an invite till 23rd October then I am afraid you will need to reappear for the IELTS/PTE and update the details in the EOI.
If updating the EOI wont change your points then your date of effect for EOI will remain as the older date only. so no need to worry.



kamikaze87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My IELTS result will be expired in 26th Oct 2015.
> 
> If I am invited in 9th Oct or 23rd Oct round and then I lodge my 189 visa application in 23rd Oct. Do I need to take the IELTS test again ? Since at the time CO is assigned, my IELTS result is already expired but at the time I lodge the application my IELTS result is still valid.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## bansalch

Hi folks,

Back with another query. I went to the JP today to get my documents certified while I wait for my PTE (no harm in getting everything ready). The JP refused to certify my payslip from my current job as that is an electronically generated document. So wondering if I can submit it as it is or should I do a Stat Dec in front of the JP for these documents?

Chirag
189 | 261112 | IELTS Oct 3| ACS +ve, 16 Sep | EOI: To be filed | Invited: | Visa Lodged: | CO: | Meds & Form80: | Job verification: | Result:


----------



## omarsh

My case i printed the current payslips using the ERP system, got them stamped from HR and thats it, don't think its mandatory to notarize them.

I also uploaded some online generated bank statements without stamping or certifying them etc...


----------



## adrian.hy

Tatty teddy said:


> I have already booked an ielts for the 8th Oct. Lots of people are taking PTE instead of Ielts it seems. However, my assessment authority only accepts Ielts. So I never attempted PTE.


You can use IELTS for assessment and PTE for DIBP, unless they've changed the requirement 

Good luck for your upcoming test :thumb:


----------



## amirmz5

hkaur said:


> Subclass - 189 || Software Engineer - 261313
> EOI Submitted 60 points 02-Apr-15 || Invitation 2-Aug-15 || Visa Lodged 12-Aug-15 ||
> All docs front loaded including medicals and PCC 23-Aug-15|| Direct Grant 01-Oct-15


Congrats mate, Did you claim for work experience either?


----------



## amirmz5

Hi guys,

When the application status is Information requested and the needed documents are uploaded, how long it takes to case officer goes back to process the application? Does it take full 28 days or when the Request Complete button hits?

Thanks


----------



## Faris_ksa

Hi guys, 

Today I got an email from a different CO requesting more information... which is form 1399... I have never heard anyone asked for this form... usually it is asked when applying for citizenship.. Although my first CO send me in August that no more information required and routine checks are going on... called them once on 11 September got response still routine checks going on. 

what do you concluded from this new email? does it mean they are finished with the routine checks and just wating for this form to take a deceion or you think it is a beginning of another round of routine checks?


----------



## aaNKay

hkaur said:


> We've got our grant letters today...really happy about it..thank you everyone for the help and guidance!!!!
> It's my husband's birthday as well today so a nice b'day gift we've got.
> Few things I want to mention which might be helpful to future applicants:
> 
> 1. My husband did the whole process himself, we got a lot of help and guidance from the people on this forum. really thankful.
> 2. I see that lot of people have confusion about the documents that are to be uploaded for employment. I will list the one's which I uploaded:
> A. Statutory declaration
> B. Payslips (for the 1st month of joining and the latest one)
> C. Salary certificate (part B of Form 16)
> D. Appointment/Offer letter
> 
> Also, we did not upload Form 80 either. I was going to do it today but then I saw those grant letters
> 
> Will keep a check on this forum and would love to be of any help, if needed.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!!!!!



Congratulations


----------



## bansalch

Folks,

Been two weeks since I have sent my fingerprints to FBI for US check. An h idea how to track? Money has not yet been deducted from my account.


----------



## KeeDa

amirmz5 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> When the application status is Information requested and the needed documents are uploaded, how long it takes to case officer goes back to process the application? Does it take full 28 days or when the Request Complete button hits?
> 
> Thanks


If you have submitted the requested documents, you should click that button and the status will then change to "Application in progress". It could take any amount of time. For drmudit, it took 15 minutes while there are others who are still waiting for a result even a month after having submitted the requested documents.


----------



## JK684

bansalch said:


> Folks,
> 
> Been two weeks since I have sent my fingerprints to FBI for US check. An h idea how to track? Money has not yet been deducted from my account.



You can e-mail them with your details and ask what is the status. Check the "*USA Police Clearance Certificate*" thread for the e-mail ID.


----------



## omarsh

What are DIBP Adelaide office wokring hours, 9 to 4?


----------



## feroza hudwani

Dear All,

I have applied in May 2015 and no reply from visa office till yesterday.
Today i got medical and police request, i am confused how to submit these docs?
should i send them as an attachment at given email id [email protected] or
courier them at their postal address or some other way to send them? please guide me.

Feroza


----------



## arun05

feroza hudwani said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied in May 2015 and no reply from visa office till yesterday.
> Today i got medical and police request, i am confused how to submit these docs?
> should i send them as an attachment at given email id [email protected] or
> courier them at their postal address or some other way to send them? please guide me.
> 
> Feroza


Please upload PCC in immi account and also go for medicals. Panel clinic is responsible to upload medical reports in your account.

Do not forget to click request complete button in your immi account after finishing medical and PCC uploads.

Also reply to the mail with attachment after completion of PCC and medicals.


----------



## rajrajinin

Hi, 

Is PCC required for four year old? I have checked few threads which mention it is not required but still want to confirm before I apply for PCC for me and my spouse.

Cheers.


----------



## arun05

rajrajinin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is PCC required for four year old? I have checked few threads which mention it is not required but still want to confirm before I apply for PCC for me and my spouse.
> 
> Cheers.


PCC only require for 16+ years only


----------



## rajrajinin

arun05 said:


> PCC only require for 16+ years only


Thanks a lot Arun.


Cheers.


----------



## Faris_ksa

Dear All, 

I'm going to obtain a new passport this week.. which form I should upload??? 

also everyone is talking about a request complete button... I don't see it in Immi account... only I see information requested... or this button will appear after I upload the requested documents???? 

Please help 
Thanks


----------



## arun05

Faris_ksa said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm going to obtain a new passport this week.. which form I should upload???
> 
> also everyone is talking about a request complete button... I don't see it in Immi account... only I see information requested... or this button will appear after I upload the requested documents????
> 
> Please help
> Thanks


You need to fill form 929 update the passport details..... Also there is a link in a immi account to change the passport details which will ask yours old details and new details and update in your account.

Regarding another question you asked....Request complete button appear inside the application where you upload the documents. it does not appear on the homepage.....


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

bansalch said:


> Folks,
> 
> Been two weeks since I have sent my fingerprints to FBI for US check. An h idea how to track? Money has not yet been deducted from my account.


2 weeks is nothing! Last I got the FBI pcc in July/August this year, it took about 3 to 4 months from sending the fingerprints to getting charged and receiving the pcc in the mail.


----------



## promigrant

Hello folks,

Can anyone plz clarify how the PCC in India actually works? If your relative is a commissioner of police, can get the PCC directly from him or should go to passport office in person as stated in Au website ?? How long does it take if go by latter route ? Plz share your thoughts.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## vinzy

promigrant said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Can anyone plz clarify how the PCC in India actually works? If your relative is a commissioner of police, can get the PCC directly from him or should go to passport office in person as stated in Au website ?? How long does it take if go by latter route ? Plz share your thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Since I have to undergo just Indian PCC I applied for an appointment through the passport India.gov.in website...after filling requisite details, I shall visit the nearest passport office and show them the documents and after 2-4 weeks go back to the office to collect my PCC...one doubt though...do they stamp on the passport certifying the PCC is done?


----------



## promigrant

Am clueless on this. Appreciate if any experts throw some light plz.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

I don't know about the current process in India but sitting outside here in South Africa, I can tell you that the process of getting the India pcc is pretty straight forward and relatively painless. I just have to fill the form called Miscellaneous Services, paste a passport size photo on it, include self attested (just sign it yourself!) copies of passport, visa/work permit, include residence proof and submit everything to the embassy with a fee. And they process it in one week!


----------



## Gaut

vinzy said:


> Since I have to undergo just Indian PCC I applied for an appointment through the passport India.gov.in website...after filling requisite details, I shall visit the nearest passport office and show them the documents and after 2-4 weeks go back to the office to collect my PCC...one doubt though...do they stamp on the passport certifying the PCC is done?


Hi Vinzy,

Yes they do mention on the Passport that PCC is done for commonwealth of Australia. All the best. 

Regards, GT.


----------



## promigrant

Hmm.. Did u go by South African website or Indian? If Indian, could you pl share the link. Will look if I could also do the same thing.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## feroza hudwani

Dear Arun,
I went to my immi account and unable to find attach documents button again, where I can find attach documents button now? Moreover i have already submitted my police certificates, why they are asking for new ones?

Feroza


----------



## omarsh

Guys anyone can help with the previous query, working hours for DIBP Adelaide office?

Thanks


----------



## arun05

feroza hudwani said:


> Dear Arun,
> I went to my immi account and unable to find attach documents button again, where I can find attach documents button now? Moreover i have already submitted my police certificates, why they are asking for new ones?
> 
> Feroza


Please check the validity of PCC and also check if they asked for any other country PCC(if you have travel history). Else attach PCC in IMMI account under your name...
*Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National*

Also send mail to your CO stating the same if you have already submitted PCC earlier


----------



## arun05

omarsh said:


> Guys anyone can help with the previous query, working hours for DIBP Adelaide office?
> 
> Thanks


Its Monday to Friday 9AM to 5PM AEST


----------



## vikram3151981

Hey guys,
Does anybody invited in 7 Sep round got CO allotted ?


----------



## omarsh

vikram3151981 said:


> Hey guys,
> Does anybody invited in 7 Sep round got CO allotted ?


That is very unlikely to happen!

From the current trend looks you need at least 45 days to get CO allocated.


----------



## omarsh

vikram3151981 said:


> Hey guys,
> Does anybody invited in 7 Sep round got CO allotted ?


That is very unlikely to happen!

From the current trend looks you need at least 45 days to get CO allocated.


----------



## vikram3151981

omarsh said:


> That is very unlikely to happen!
> 
> From the current trend looks you need at least 45 days to get CO allocated.


I have front loaded the following documents (Scanned colour/as it was copies) for myself and the minimal documents required for my wife and son as they both are non-migrating dependants:
Work Experience - Promotion Letter 29/09/2015 Promotion_Order_2012.pdf
Photograph - Passport Photo with embedded name 29/09/2015 Passport_Photo_Name_embedded.pdf
Photograph - Passport photo 29/09/2015 Passport_Photo.pdf
Work Experience - Resume 29/09/2015 CV_Primary Applicant.pdf
Work Experience - Employment references 29/09/2015 Employment_Reference.pdf
Qualifications - Certifications 29/09/2015 Certifications.pdf
Work Experience - 28/09/2015 Appointment Letter_Primary Applicant.pdf
Work Experience - 28/09/2015 Income_Tax_Return and Form 16.pdf
Work Experience - Payslip Pay Slip 28/09/2015 Salary slips.pdf
Work Experience - Salary Account Statement 28/09/2015 Salary_AC_Statment.pdf
Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment Form 80 26/09/2015 Form 80.pdf
Qualifications - Mark sheet's, Certificates, Degree 26/09/2015 Educational Certificates_Degree.pdf
Birth Certificate 26/09/2015 Birth_Certificate_Primary_Applicant.pdf
Travel Document Passport Passport 24/09/2015 Passport.pdf
Character, Evidence of- National Police Clearance Certificate 24/09/2015 PCC_PA.pdf
Language Ability - English, Evidence of Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) PTE_Test Report Form 24/09/2015 PTE_Test_Report_Form.pdf
Skills Assessment, Evidence of Skills Assessment Engineers_Australia_Letter_of_Recognition 24/09/2015 Skill_Assessment_Evidence.pdf

Did I miss something?
Valuable suggestions awaited.............



Also done with medicals of all 3 of us
&
Health details in my IMMI account shows following messageL
"All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime"


----------



## KeeDa

Vikram,

I would suggest you rename some of your files as per the recommendations and upload them again. See: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Atta


----------



## vinzy

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I don't know about the current process in India but sitting outside here in South Africa, I can tell you that the process of getting the India pcc is pretty straight forward and relatively painless. I just have to fill the form called Miscellaneous Services, paste a passport size photo on it, include self attested (just sign it yourself!) copies of passport, visa/work permit, include residence proof and submit everything to the embassy with a fee. And they process it in one week!


As per the website takes 2-4 weeks to issue a PCC...can't take longer than that...also there is a tutorial video on YouTube regarding how to apply for Indian PCC so one can check it out as well

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## omarsh

Hi Vikram,


Make sure your PTE score is sent form Pearson website, I was asked by CO to do the same even though when I sat for the exam I ticked "Yes" and agreed to them sending my score directly to DIBP.

Regards,


----------



## Svats

omarsh said:


> Hi Vikram,
> 
> 
> Make sure your PTE score is sent form Pearson website, I was asked by CO to do the same even though when I sat for the exam I ticked "Yes" and agreed to them sending my score directly to DIBP.
> 
> Regards,


Hi Omarsh,

When I click on "send scores" link it takes us to a page where different Australian states drop down options appear but I am not able to see DIPB upon searching. Is there any exact keyword you have to type to search DIPB. Even at the time of exam booking I have also clicked "YES" to send score to DIPB.

Although I am able to see Immigration SA(when checked for Adelaide a city). Can you please throw some light on how you checked that option to send scores to DIPB.


----------



## omarsh

Svats said:


> Hi Omarsh,
> 
> When I click on "send scores" link it takes us to a page where different Australian states drop down options appear but I am not able to see DIPB upon searching. Is there any exact keyword you have to type to search DIPB. Even at the time of exam booking I have also clicked "YES" to send score to DIPB.
> 
> Although I am able to see Immigration SA(when checked for Adelaide a city). Can you please throw some light on how you checked that option to send scores to DIPB.


Once logged in Pearson:
1. Click "Send Scores"
2. type "DIBP" in the field "Institution/Organization/Department/School"
3. Click search
4. Tick DIBP and click "Next" 
5. Click "Next" again and thats it


----------



## Svats

omarsh said:


> Once logged in Pearson:
> 1. Click "Send Scores"
> 2. type "DIBP" in the field "Institution/Organization/Department/School"
> 3. Click search
> 4. Tick DIBP and click "Next"
> 5. Click "Next" again and thats it


Thanks Omarsh for your reply.

Actually, I was mistakenly typing DIPB instead of DIBP(correct one) that's why it was not giving any result 

I am able to send scores now.


----------



## jaiboy

promigrant said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Can anyone plz clarify how the PCC in India actually works? If your relative is a commissioner of police, can get the PCC directly from him or should go to passport office in person as stated in Au website ?? How long does it take if go by latter route ? Plz share your thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


In India at Passport office, it is straight forward. (As long as you stay in the same address as your passport). You book the appointment, walk into PSK, while coming out of the building you will have the PCC in your hand. They will verify and issue directly.. If you changed your address then its a diff process..


----------



## vinzy

Svats said:


> Hi Omarsh,
> 
> When I click on "send scores" link it takes us to a page where different Australian states drop down options appear but I am not able to see DIPB upon searching. Is there any exact keyword you have to type to search DIPB. Even at the time of exam booking I have also clicked "YES" to send score to DIPB.
> 
> Although I am able to see Immigration SA(when checked for Adelaide a city). Can you please throw some light on how you checked that option to send scores to DIPB.


As per my experience I clicked yes and now when I select dibp from the list of recipients it says you can send the score only once and hence cannot select the option...as for the keywords simply search for dibp in the keywords...and i put the state as Victoria 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikram3151981

KeeDa said:


> Vikram,
> 
> I would suggest you rename some of your files as per the recommendations and upload them again. See: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Atta


Can you please guide me how to delete previous unwanted files and upload other files as we have a cap of max 60 files to upload.......... BTW Thanks a lot for suggestion....


----------



## vikram3151981

KeeDa said:


> Vikram,
> 
> I would suggest you rename some of your files as per the recommendations and upload them again. See: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Atta


The link states:
"When naming your files to be attached to an online application only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes '–' and underscores '_'. 

You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore."

If the file renaming recommendation was about this, I had strictly followed it apart from using spaces in few file names..........


----------



## omarsh

vikram3151981 said:


> Can you please guide me how to delete previous unwanted files and upload other files as we have a cap of max 60 files to upload.......... BTW Thanks a lot for suggestion....


This cannot be done, once uploaded then it stays there forever.


----------



## KeeDa

vikram3151981 said:


> Can you please guide me how to delete previous unwanted files and upload other files as we have a cap of max 60 files to upload.......... BTW Thanks a lot for suggestion....





vikram3151981 said:


> The link states:
> "When naming your files to be attached to an online application only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes '–' and underscores '_'.
> 
> You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore."
> 
> If the file renaming recommendation was about this, I had strictly followed it apart from using spaces in few file names..........


Spaces should be fine, but it is the "/" character that might cause a problem.
There is no way to delete existing files. You should rename the files and remove certain characters, especially the "/" and upload those again.


----------



## vikram3151981

KeeDa said:


> Spaces should be fine, but it is the "/" character that might cause a problem.
> There is no way to delete existing files. You should rename the files and remove certain characters, especially the "/" and upload those again.


Hey Kee Da,
I am very sorry. I misunderstood your point. That matter was copied from my IMMI account directly and the slashes you are talking about are the dates on which DIBP have received my files nothing else. The '/' is not used under file name anywhere.

But thanks for your guidance.


----------



## vikram3151981

The following are the file names:
Passport_Photo_Name_embedded.pdf
Passport_Photo.pdf
CV_Primary Applicant.pdf
Employment_Reference.pdf
Certifications.pdf
Appointment Letter_Primary Applicant.pdf
Income_Tax_Return and Form 16.pdf
Salary slips.pdf
Salary_AC_Statment.pdf
Form 80.pdf
Educational Certificates_Degree.pdf
Birth_Certificate_Primary_Applicant.pdf
Passport.pdf
PCC_Vikramjit Singh.pdf
PTE_Test_Report_Form.pdf
Skill_Assessment_Evidence.pdf


----------



## promigrant

Is that form 16 specific to india? I can't find it in Au website. Plz advise

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## vikram3151981

promigrant said:


> Is that form 16 specific to india? I can't find it in Au website. Plz advise
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



Promigrant,
Yes, it is specific to India, I think. Its a computation of your salary and perks and is provided by your employer to you.


----------



## promigrant

Ok Vikram is it mandatory for other countries as well?? I don't have such computation work from employer here in Singapore. Also, can u plz advise where it's mentioned in Au website about this?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## hkaur

amirmz5 said:


> Congrats mate, Did you claim for work experience either?


Yes


----------



## vinzy

Friends, I came across the option of getting my health assessment done and depending upon that can subsequently get my medicals done BEFORE lodging my visa application. Is it recommended or should I wait till I get the invite?


----------



## KeeDa

vinzy said:


> Friends, I came across the option of getting my health assessment done and depending upon that can subsequently get my medicals done BEFORE lodging my visa application. Is it recommended or should I wait till I get the invite?


You can do that, but beware of the IED rule. Ref: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6856466-post58.html


----------



## promigrant

This is a good option for people who want to land as early as possible 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

promigrant said:


> Hmm.. Did u go by South African website or Indian? If Indian, could you pl share the link. Will look if I could also do the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi! Sorry for delay in replying. Been busy with family during the weekend. The website is I think a South African one. Google "BLS India South Africa" - it's an agency that Indian embassy here has outsourced their visa and passport services to.


----------



## promigrant

Ok thanks nut

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

vikram3151981 said:


> The following are the file names:
> Passport_Photo_Name_embedded.pdf
> Passport_Photo.pdf
> CV_Primary Applicant.pdf
> Employment_Reference.pdf
> Certifications.pdf
> Appointment Letter_Primary Applicant.pdf
> Income_Tax_Return and Form 16.pdf
> Salary slips.pdf
> Salary_AC_Statment.pdf
> Form 80.pdf
> Educational Certificates_Degree.pdf
> Birth_Certificate_Primary_Applicant.pdf
> Passport.pdf
> PCC_Vikramjit Singh.pdf
> PTE_Test_Report_Form.pdf
> Skill_Assessment_Evidence.pdf


Why have you uploaded the resume/CV? I don't see it anywhere in the required list of documents.


----------



## omarsh

hkaur said:


> amirmz5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate, Did you claim for work experience either?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

Do you mind sharing your points/breakdown?

Thanks


----------



## temiseun

Hi,

I also uploaded cv and form 1221 yesterday. No harm in providing additional information.  if you look under overseas employment category, where you uploaded your offer letter/work contract, it actually gives you the option '[email protected] in the drop down menu



Nostalgia Nut said:


> Why have you uploaded the resume/CV? I don't see it anywhere in the required list of documents.


----------



## topmahajan

vinzy said:


> Since I have to undergo just Indian PCC I applied for an appointment through the passport India.gov.in website...after filling requisite details, I shall visit the nearest passport office and show them the documents and after 2-4 weeks go back to the office to collect my PCC...one doubt though...do they stamp on the passport certifying the PCC is done?


They did stamp my passport with the PCC FIle number.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

temiseun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also uploaded cv and form 1221 yesterday. No harm in providing additional information.  if you look under overseas employment category, where you uploaded your offer letter/work contract, it actually gives you the option '[email protected] in the drop down menu


Oh okay thanks. What's Form 1221? Is that the shorter form of 80?


----------



## omarsh

I agree there is no harm uploading all documents upfront, but in case of Form 1221 it clearly mentions , in the title, its an additional form, so i would suggest you refrain from uploading this particular form unless asked to


----------



## sri2107

temiseun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also uploaded cv and form 1221 yesterday. No harm in providing additional information.  if you look under overseas employment category, where you uploaded your offer letter/work contract, it actually gives you the option '[email protected] in the drop down menu


Under what category 1221 is uploaded ????


----------



## dwarasilareddy

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Why have you uploaded the resume/CV? I don't see it anywhere in the required list of documents.


You never know, CO may ask for it, that single document just enough to delay your file another 6 weeks. I am live example here.


----------



## SetFree

bansalch said:


> Folks,
> 
> Been two weeks since I have sent my fingerprints to FBI for US check. An h idea how to track? Money has not yet been deducted from my account.


It took about 12 weeks for me, the website currently states 11-13 weeks processing. You can check the status by calling the FBI CJIS at +1 304 625 5590 or +1 304 625 3878. They will usually be able to give you status update after 10 weeks.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vinzy

I didn't understand what IED rule is Mr KeeDa talking about? Is it related to obesity?


KeeDa said:


> You can do that, but beware of the IED rule. Ref: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6856466-post58.html



Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## srisydney

vinzy said:


> I didn't understand what IED rule is Mr KeeDa talking about? Is it related to obesity?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


IED is Initial Entry Date

IED is date before which you need to enter Australia to validate your visa
Failing which you will have to start whole process again

IED is based on your PCC and Meds
Eg: If your PCC and Meds are done on 5 Oct 2015 ,your visa gets granted on 14 Nov 2015
In the grant letter you will have a IED like say 4 Oct 2016 before which you need to get to Australia and get visa stamped or if you got ETA get passport scanned to validate your PR


----------



## aussieplan

srisydney said:


> IED is Initial Entry Date
> 
> IED is date before which you need to enter Australia to validate your visa
> Failing which you will have to start whole process again
> 
> IED is based on your PCC and Meds
> Eg: If your PCC and Meds are done on 5 Oct 2015 ,your visa gets granted on 14 Nov 2015
> In the grant letter you will have a IED like say 4 Oct 2016 before which you need to get to Australia and get visa stamped or if you got ETA get passport scanned to validate your PR


I have already got my PCC in Aug ' 15 as suggested by my agent so that all docs are ready when we need to apply for Visa (expecting Oct '15) -- so is it that I have time only till Aug '16 for my IED (max. one year?)?

What if I get my Visa in March '16 -- that will leave me with very little time to plan everything? I haven't done my Medicals yet, will do that once the request for that doc comes up.

Someone please clarify!


----------



## omarsh

Aussieplan

Yes you are right, your IED would be August 15, regardless of when you are going to do the medicals because you have your PCC done already.

I would suggest you go ahead with your medicals to try to fasten the process, if you are lucky, then you would have more time to plan your first trip

Cheers


----------



## abcmel

dwarasilareddy said:


> You never know, CO may ask for it, that single document just enough to delay your file another 6 weeks. I am live example here.


Hi I can see in your signature Skill select requested docs?
when did you receive request from Skill Select?.

Since Skill select request will be from Skill select team, Did you inform your CO after completing request.


----------



## arun32

Hi Keeda,

Is there any possibility that , diabetics people will get rejected in medicals?


----------



## temiseun

I recall quite a number of people were being asked for form 1221 and cv by their allocated CO's. it is not mandatory to upload, but since there is an option to upload and resent trend suggests it might be requested.. why not upload up front rather than wait for CO to ask for it. 



temiseun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also uploaded cv and form 1221 yesterday. No harm in providing additional information.  if you look under overseas employment category, where you uploaded your offer letter/work contract, it actually gives you the option '[email protected] in the drop down menu


----------



## temiseun

yes, its an abridged version of form 80 i think.



Nostalgia Nut said:


> Oh okay thanks. What's Form 1221? Is that the shorter form of 80?


----------



## temiseun

hello, it is actually on its own when you scroll down the menu box

Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form - Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form



sri2107 said:


> Under what category 1221 is uploaded ????


----------



## KeeDa

arun32 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> Is there any possibility that , diabetics people will get rejected in medicals?


I don't think diabetes is that severe a condition to cause visa refusal. From what I know, they assess your health and refusals can happen only under 2 circumstances:
- If the condition is known to or will likely affect Australian society (HIV, TB, etc).
- If the foreseen/ estimated treatment costs are higher than a certain threshold. I am not exactly sure about the amount, but I think it is A$ 35000+ over a 5 year period.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

sri2107 said:


> Under what category 1221 is uploaded ????


Form 1221 is kinda a subset of Form 80.
Usually, people only upload form 80 in advance, not form 1221 (unless asked by the CO).


----------



## Toshee

Hi,

I have done GNIIT from NIIT.Now needed semester wise transcript having module name with description.

Can anyone please provide the module names we studied for GNIIT (Software Engineering)


----------



## ajay1989

Hi All,

Guys need a help. 

I applied on July 20th and CO contacted me 8th September asking for form 80 and 1221 and CV (only for main applicant). I submitted all those forms. 

Now I am waiting for almost a month and I am worried now that they will come back to ask for these forms for my wife too. If that's the case i will have to wait for another 4-5 weeks. 

Usually do they come back and ask for extra documents once they have asked?

Thanks
Ajay


----------



## KeeDa

Toshee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done GNIIT from NIIT.Now needed semester wise transcript having module name with description.
> 
> Can anyone please provide the module names we studied for GNIIT (Software Engineering)


IT course subjects keep changing all the time. It would be best if you took the syllabus and transcripts from the said institute for that particular year.


----------



## KeeDa

ajay1989 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Guys need a help.
> 
> I applied on July 20th and CO contacted me 8th September asking for form 80 and 1221 and CV (only for main applicant). I submitted all those forms.
> 
> Now I am waiting for almost a month and I am worried now that they will come back to ask for these forms for my wife too. If that's the case i will have to wait for another 4-5 weeks.
> 
> Usually do they come back and ask for extra documents once they have asked?
> 
> Thanks
> Ajay


The current request for additional docs was not ad-hoc and it was made only after having done an initial assessment of your application. So there won't be any additional request; unless they feel that you should provide some more information based on their assessment of your newly submitted documents (form 80, 1221, CV).


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Does that travel history they ask on form 80 include all possible trips no matter how short even to your home country/country of citizenship??

I would have made a ton of trips to India in the last 6 years. It's going to be a bit difficult to remember every single trip date!


----------



## sri2107

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Does that travel history they ask on form 80 include all possible trips no matter how short even to your home country/country of citizenship??
> 
> I would have made a ton of trips to India in the last 6 years. It's going to be a bit difficult to remember every single trip date!



Better to collect the details from the passport. Always you will have immigration entry/exit stamps....


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

sri2107 said:


> Better to collect the details from the passport. Always you will have immigration entry/exit stamps....


True. That thought did cross my mind. So that means yes, you have to give history of every single trip even to home country?


----------



## ajay1989

KeeDa said:


> The current request for additional docs was not ad-hoc and it was made only after having done an initial assessment of your application. So there won't be any additional request; unless they feel that you should provide some more information based on their assessment of your newly submitted documents (form 80, 1221, CV).


Thanks Keeda


----------



## sri2107

Nostalgia Nut said:


> True. That thought did cross my mind. So that means yes, you have to give history of every single trip even to home country?



Yes. It is preferred to provide all the details. If they are quite lot, better fill it in addition details space


----------



## sri2107

Guys update you details in below spreadsheet to understand the avg process time line

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=1024841965


----------



## Hiraman

Guys. I had called on 00 61 7 3136 7000 on 17th Sep.
This time i wish to talk to my CO directly who's from Adelaide. How to get the number


----------



## abbasraza

Under what category polio certificate & different spellings in names - affidavit is uploaded ????


----------



## seledi

abbasraza said:


> Under what category polio certificate & different spellings in names - affidavit is uploaded ????


Just wanted to know, U have uploaded the following docs? or u received any email asking you to upload them???

Documents Uploaded (except PCC, Medical & Form80): 15-Sep-2015
PCC: 30th Sep 2015
Medicals: 02-Oct-2015
Form 80 & Resume Uploaded: 03-Oct-2015


----------



## abbasraza

seledi said:


> Just wanted to know, U have uploaded the following docs? or u received any email asking you to upload them???
> 
> Documents Uploaded (except PCC, Medical & Form80): 15-Sep-2015
> PCC: 30th Sep 2015
> Medicals: 02-Oct-2015
> Form 80 & Resume Uploaded: 03-Oct-2015


No i did not receive any email. I just font loaded all the docs.


----------



## abbasraza

abbasraza said:


> Under what category polio certificate & different spellings in names - affidavit is uploaded ????


Hello Seniors, please guide on above query.


----------



## seledi

Hi, 

we need to pay visa fee while applying for the visa itself??

Regards,
seledi


----------



## arun05

seledi said:


> Hi,
> 
> we need to pay visa fee while applying for the visa itself??
> 
> Regards,
> seledi


Yes... First you need to fill visa form and then pay visa fees, after that only you will have access to upload documents.


----------



## seledi

arun05 said:


> Yes... First you need to fill visa form and then pay visa fees, after that only you will have access to upload documents.



Thank uuuuuu


----------



## abbasraza

Please guide, Under what category polio certificate & different spellings in names - affidavit is uploaded ?


----------



## jessie12

Hi guys,

I recently submitted my 189 EOI for system analyst for 65 points. I have a one year working experience outside Australia that I used to get ACS (skill assessment) approved. 

Should I include this one year working history in my EOI? I am not using it to claim any points since I have 65 points without the employment assessment (and it does not provide me with additional points if I include as the work location is not in Australia) Thanks.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

abbasraza said:


> Hello Seniors, please guide on above query.


I didn't have to upload these documents, however, I believe these could be uploaded in additional documents but just make sure that you give clear description of the document.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

seledi said:


> Hi,
> 
> we need to pay visa fee while applying for the visa itself??
> 
> Regards,
> seledi


Yes in the end while submitting the visa application you have to pay, after which only your visa application will be completed and they will consider it for evaluation post payment only.

Basically, Visa application submission means VISA Details + Fee Paid.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

jessie12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently submitted my 189 EOI for system analyst for 65 points. I have a one year working experience outside Australia that I used to get ACS (skill assessment) approved.
> 
> Should I include this one year working history in my EOI? I am not using it to claim any points since I have 65 points without the employment assessment (and it does not provide me with additional points if I include as the work location is not in Australia) Thanks.


It is advisable to mention/declare everything in the EOI, hence, I'd say yes do it.
Also, if you'd not mention that 1 year, wouldn't it look like a gap? What will you tell them if they ask "what were you doing in this 1 year" there's no information about this 1 year.

Therefore, keep everything transparent and crystal clear. All the best. 

Just to add, even if you're not claiming any points for your employment, you still need to tell them "Yes I was employed in this category here and here".


----------



## Kariznin

Toshee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done GNIIT from NIIT.Now needed semester wise transcript having module name with description.
> 
> Can anyone please provide the module names we studied for GNIIT (Software Engineering)


Hey, why would you require a transcript? Do you have a consolidated marksheet for all 4 semesters?

I submitted the same and got positive assessment from ACS.


----------



## ZubairKhan

abbasraza said:


> Please guide, Under what category polio certificate & different spellings in names - affidavit is uploaded ?


didn't find specific category for this so i uploaded under *Health, Evidence of -	Letter/Statement - Hospital* ,... not sure if it is okay though


----------



## gaurav.kushan

ZubairKhan said:


> didn't find specific category for this so i uploaded under *Health, Evidence of -	Letter/Statement - Hospital* ,... not sure if it is okay though


Police clearance certificate goes under "Character assessment or something".
I don't remember the exact nomenclature, but its under character clause. 

Character assessment -> National Police clearance 


But don't worry if you have uploaded under Health clearance, if the description given by you is self explanatory then its fine, otherwise, maybe upload the same in Character assessment as well. 


Thanks.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

I have some questions regarding Form 80. Seniors, please assist! Thanks in advance.

1. Under Part F - Employment, do I have to mention even part-time jobs that I had during graduate school 15 years back? Or can I skip them? The From/To dates are really hazy in my head.

2. Under Part G - Education, how are you all dividing primary, middle and high school?? Any others who studied under CBSE in India, please guide. Is it primary 1 - 5, middle 6 - 9 and high 10-12?

3. Under Proposed Travel, should we leave questions 23 and 24 blank?

4. Under Part I question 32, can we select "No" for do you know where you will stay in Oz?

5. Regarding details of parents, do we have to fill this section even if they are not our dependents and are not accompanying us to Oz? Same for Siblings?

6. Under qn no. 48, do you have any personal contacts in Oz? - Should I say "Yes" if I have friends there? No relatives, family or visa sponsors though.

Please let me know. I really appreciate it!


----------



## bharathyku

Hiraman said:


> Guys. I had called on 00 61 7 3136 7000 on 17th Sep.
> This time i wish to talk to my CO directly who's from Adelaide. How to get the number


Hi
Even I want to contact the CO directly. Any luck in getting the number?


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi NN,
Please find my answers inline.



Nostalgia Nut said:


> I have some questions regarding Form 80. Seniors, please assist! Thanks in advance.
> 
> 1. Under Part F - Employment, do I have to mention even part-time jobs that I had during graduate school 15 years back? Or can I skip them? The From/To dates are really hazy in my head.*No need. if it was during your school time you can skip this.*
> 
> 2. Under Part G - Education, how are you all dividing primary, middle and high school?? Any others who studied under CBSE in India, please guide. Is it primary 1 - 5, middle 6 - 9 and high 10-12?* I divided the same way as you have mentioned. But for me primary was Nursery to class 5th. as usually in CBSE we start from class Nursery.*
> 
> 3. Under Proposed Travel, should we leave questions 23 and 24 blank?*yes you can leave blank. or you can put not decided. whatever you feel is better.*
> 
> 4. Under Part I question 32, can we select "No" for do you know where you will stay in Oz?*Yes you can*
> 
> 5. Regarding details of parents, do we have to fill this section even if they are not our dependents and are not accompanying us to Oz? Same for Siblings?*Yes you need to fill in their details even if they are not migrating.This is mandatory.*
> 
> 6. Under qn no. 48, do you have any personal contacts in Oz? - Should I say "Yes" if I have friends there? No relatives, family or visa sponsors though.* If you have very good friends who have no problems in sharing their details as it asks for a lot of details you can put . else you can leave this.*
> 
> Please let me know. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Gem1210390

I got my 189 visa granted today.


----------



## arun05

Gem1210390 said:


> I got my 189 visa granted today.


Congrats.....ll the best for your grant.

Could you please update your timeline?


----------



## RevanthAr

*Visa Granted*

Hi,

Update from my side. Got my grant today. It's a direct grant. I didn't upload form 80 &1221.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

suku1809 said:


> hi NN,
> Please find my answers inline.


Thank you so much! I clicked your Thanks button.


----------



## abbasraza

gaurav.kushan said:


> Police clearance certificate goes under "Character assessment or something".
> I don't remember the exact nomenclature, but its under character clause.
> 
> Character assessment -> National Police clearance
> 
> 
> But don't worry if you have uploaded under Health clearance, if the description given by you is self explanatory then its fine, otherwise, maybe upload the same in Character assessment as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


This is polio certificate which is compulsory for Pakistan. PCC (Police character certifciate) definitely comes under Character assessment -> National Police clearance .


----------



## vinzy

Guys do I have to wait to receive my Engineers Australia outcome letter (hard copy) in order to lodge my visa application?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## sri2107

Gem1210390 said:


> I got my 189 visa granted today.


Congrats Dude....Is it direct grant or CO asked you any docs before ??????


----------



## karthik_rk

Hi Experts,

I have anotehr query, requesting experts opinion on this. My CO had asked me for PCC, Form 80, Medicals and Evidence for PTE.

As per the request, I have sent my scores to DIBP, undergone medical (Clicking on get health details says health clearence provided, I guess that means the medical report has gone to authorities), uploaded Form 80 in immi portal, uploaded PCC in the immi portal.

Now my confusion is, should I hit the request complete button? Confused because there is one evidence of health document recommended for upload, but after my medical I was not given any doc to upload. So confused, please help.


----------



## arun05

karthik_rk said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have anotehr query, requesting experts opinion on this. My CO had asked me for PCC, Form 80, Medicals and Evidence for PTE.
> 
> As per the request, I have sent my scores to DIBP, undergone medical (Clicking on get health details says health clearence provided, I guess that means the medical report has gone to authorities), uploaded Form 80 in immi portal, uploaded PCC in the immi portal.
> 
> Now my confusion is, should I hit the request complete button? Confused because there is one evidence of health document recommended for upload, but after my medical I was not given any doc to upload. So confused, please help.


Go to e-medical client and download the sheet that saved by panel clinic and upload that also.... after that click the request complete button


----------



## sri2107

Congrats Revanth....

Did you upload Form 16 ??
Bank statement ? Y/N - If yes all of them or ?????
payslips ? Y/N - If yes all of them or ?????






RevanthAr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Update from my side. Got my grant today. It's a direct grant. I didn't upload form 80 &1221.


----------



## topmahajan

Guys, do we need dependent passport details while filling the Visa application itself? For example, if I still need to apply for the passport for the kid, can I still go ahead with the visa application and update this detail later or it is mandatory to have passport detail for dependent before filling visa application?


----------



## gurudev

topmahajan said:


> Guys, do we need dependent passport details while filling the Visa application itself? For example, if I still need to apply for the passport for the kid, can I still go ahead with the visa application and update this detail later or it is mandatory to have passport detail for dependent before filling visa application?


Mandatory to have passport details of all co-applicants.


----------



## ZubairKhan

gaurav.kushan said:


> Police clearance certificate goes under "Character assessment or something".
> I don't remember the exact nomenclature, but its under character clause.
> 
> Character assessment -> National Police clearance
> 
> 
> But don't worry if you have uploaded under Health clearance, if the description given by you is self explanatory then its fine, otherwise, maybe upload the same in Character assessment as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Thanks gaurav for care, its actually Polio vaccination certificate i was talking about which is specific for Pakistanis i guess.


----------



## ZubairKhan

vinzy said:


> Guys do I have to wait to receive my Engineers Australia outcome letter (hard copy) in order to lodge my visa application?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


No, all documentation is online. and I don't think they send hard copy, i didn't receive any


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Gem1210390 said:


> I got my 189 visa granted today.


Congratulation Gem.

Please could you share with us, if the CO contacted you? was it a direct grant? and how long did it take from Lodge to Grant?


----------



## vinzy

ZubairKhan said:


> No, all documentation is online. and I don't think they send hard copy, i didn't receive any


Yes... My bad read the msa booklet again.... They won't send if one gets the electronic version

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## hkaur

omarsh said:


> Do you mind sharing your points/breakdown?
> 
> Thanks


Age: 30|| English language ability: 10|| Skilled employment (Overseas): 10|| Education: 10||


----------



## abbasraza

ZubairKhan said:


> No, all documentation is online. and I don't think they send hard copy, i didn't receive any


What docs CO requested from you?


----------



## sharan22too

Hi,

how long are they taking to grant or further contact after submitting the requested docs?
CO contacted me on 9th Sept 2015 and i submitted the requested docs on 22 Sept 2015. But I dint get any update after that


----------



## RevanthAr

sri2107 said:


> Congrats Revanth....
> 
> Did you upload Form 16 ??
> Bank statement ? Y/N - If yes all of them or ?????
> payslips ? Y/N - If yes all of them or ?????


I uploaded Form 26AS, Bank Statements for entire duration of my work and payslips for last 6 months.


----------



## Minhi

Hi everyone, is there any special requirements to enter Australia after getting granted visa 189? I just read some news saying we have to have fingerprints done or something?


----------



## temiseun

Hello Seniors,

Please can someone advise me on what to do. I completed the medicals with my family last week and got the message below in my immi account.

Health requirement – examinations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.


----------



## seledi

How much PCC takes in Hyderebad(INDIA) , Provided change of address


----------



## SetFree

temiseun said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Please can someone advise me on what to do. I completed the medicals with my family last week and got the message below in my immi account.
> 
> Health requirement – examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.


I don't think you have to do anything. It's just notifying that your data has been submitted


----------



## SetFree

vinzy said:


> Guys do I have to wait to receive my Engineers Australia outcome letter (hard copy) in order to lodge my visa application?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


You don't get a hard copy, just the pdf by email. It has a reference number on it that you will need for your EOI.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Minhi said:


> Hi everyone, is there any special requirements to enter Australia after getting granted visa 189? I just read some news saying we have to have fingerprints done or something?


I don't think you need anything else other than the grant letter to board the air plane. 
Finger prints and all could come when you reach Australia.
That's what I think.


----------



## leffege

Hey guys,

I really do not have time to read through the entire thread, but I was hoping maybe someone will give me some advice as to what I should do in my situation.

Basically, I fulfilled all the requirements of 189 and got my invitation to apply in April 2015. After that, I have been contacted by the department, and they asked me to update/clarify some information. Cleared medical and police check in June, so absolutely no doubt it's not nearly a reason for this long delay. As you could probably guess, my visa hasn't been granted yet, and the assessment appears to still be in process.

Ah, one more thing, I got 65 points, so the basis for all this panic from my side is that I've heard about many 60 points applications have been granted visa in like 1-2 months, while mine is still in question. 

Sorry for the messy structure of my message, hope you got the idea of my pain. 

So, yeah, I'm basically curious if anyone has been in a situation like that, and if there is anything I can do to get an update or expedite the process. 

Cheers, people!


----------



## SetFree

Received my grant this morning. 

Some background: I applied offshore through a MARA agent based in Brisbane. I applied with 65 points (30 for age, 15 for education, 20 for English; didn't claim any points for work experience). I didn't have any CO contact and my status did not change from "Application received" until today. I also didn't upload the supplementary forms, 80 and 1221.

Thanks to everyone for sharing their knowledge.
Best of luck to anyone still waiting!


----------



## vinzy

SetFree said:


> You don't get a hard copy, just the pdf by email. It has a reference number on it that you will need for your EOI.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yes I had already provided my EA Id while lodging my EOI...its just that I was confused regarding my visa application... thanks 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinzy

SetFree said:


> Received my grant this morning.
> 
> Some background: I applied offshore through a MARA agent based in Brisbane. I applied with 65 points (30 for age, 15 for education, 20 for English; didn't claim any points for work experience). I didn't have any CO contact and my status did not change from "Application received" until today. I also didn't upload the supplementary forms, 80 and 1221.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing their knowledge.
> Best of luck to anyone still waiting!


Hey there, 
Congratulations!! I too am in the same scenario, no points for work, did you submit your employment related documents? If so, kindly mention the same 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajrajinin

SetFree said:


> Received my grant this morning.
> 
> Some background: I applied offshore through a MARA agent based in Brisbane. I applied with 65 points (30 for age, 15 for education, 20 for English; didn't claim any points for work experience). I didn't have any CO contact and my status did not change from "Application received" until today. I also didn't upload the supplementary forms, 80 and 1221.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing their knowledge.
> Best of luck to anyone still waiting!


Congratulations and all the best for your Aus journey


----------



## abbasraza

SetFree said:


> Received my grant this morning.
> 
> Some background: I applied offshore through a MARA agent based in Brisbane. I applied with 65 points (30 for age, 15 for education, 20 for English; didn't claim any points for work experience). I didn't have any CO contact and my status did not change from "Application received" until today. I also didn't upload the supplementary forms, 80 and 1221.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing their knowledge.
> Best of luck to anyone still waiting!


Congratulation. When you submitted your visa?


----------



## cheetu

visa lodged on 4th aug.. all docs already frontloaded.
still CO not assigned.
any update guys?


----------



## kenny_lowe23

cheetu said:


> visa lodged on 4th aug.. all docs already frontloaded.
> still CO not assigned.
> any update guys?



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...uBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/htmlview?pli=1#gid=277

A lot of people have gotten their grants from August... Check the above document.. You can update your details their too..

Probably you can call the DIBP


----------



## abbasraza

kenny_lowe23 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...uBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/htmlview?pli=1#gid=277
> 
> A lot of people have gotten their grants from August... Check the above document.. You can update your details their too..
> 
> Probably you can call the DIBP


Please add my details in sheet. You can find details from my signature. Thanks in advance for your cooperation


----------



## abbasraza

abbasraza said:


> Please add my details in sheet. You can find details from my signature. Thanks in advance for your cooperation


i uploaded the data. thanks.


----------



## nmurshed

Hi all,

I have an approximately 7 month job before my current job. I have only the experience certificate for it. EA has mentioned it as relevant job.

Do I put this as relevant job in my EOI ? Including those 7 months,and my current job of 4yrs 5 months, i will complete total of 5years and be eligible for 189.

Is Experience Certificate enough to prove that old job? I have all the necessary document for the current job which accounts of 4yrs 5 months and ongoing !!

Please suggest !


----------



## murtza4u

*Question about Health, PCC & Form1221 for under 18 non migrating dependants*

Dear experts,

I am the only applicant in my application but added my family (wife + 2 children) as non migrating dependants. In immi account they asked to provide Health & Character certificates and form 1221 for the children as well. Even they are under 18 and not included in the application. What should I arrange for them? (from Medical, PCC and form 1221?) I think all of these things are for 18+ people. Please guide.??


----------



## vinzy

nmurshed said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have an approximately 7 month job before my current job. I have only the experience certificate for it. EA has mentioned it as relevant job.
> 
> Do I put this as relevant job in my EOI ? Including those 7 months,and my current job of 4yrs 5 months, i will complete total of 5years and be eligible for 189.
> 
> Is Experience Certificate enough to prove that old job? I have all the necessary document for the current job which accounts of 4yrs 5 months and ongoing !!
> 
> Please suggest !


If its relevant to your occupation...you must include it while lodging your eoi...however, as per the advise of seniors, its extremely important to furnish all relevant documents as per the documents checklist provided on the skill select website for 189 subclass...most importantly your employment reference letter and salary proof...


----------



## SetFree

vinzy said:


> Hey there,
> Congratulations!! I too am in the same scenario, no points for work, did you submit your employment related documents? If so, kindly mention the same
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I didn't upload any work related docs, just education.


----------



## SetFree

abbasraza said:


> Congratulation. When you submitted your visa?


Thanks, I submitted on 13 August.


----------



## cheetu

kenny_lowe23 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...uBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/htmlview?pli=1#gid=277
> 
> A lot of people have gotten their grants from August... Check the above document.. You can update your details their too..
> 
> Probably you can call the DIBP



I called up DIBP yesterday. It says if CO is not allocated yet then there is not much they can help on phone. We just need to wait.


----------



## vinzy

SetFree said:


> Thanks! I didn't upload any work related docs, just education.


So you don't have any work experience? 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

murtza4u said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> I am the only applicant in my application but added my family (wife + 2 children) as non migrating dependants. In immi account they asked to provide Health & Character certificates and form 1221 for the children as well. Even they are under 18 and not included in the application. What should I arrange for them? (from Medical, PCC and form 1221?) I think all of these things are for 18+ people. Please guide.??


Medicals for all and PCC and 1221 for only those who are 16+ years old.


----------



## abbasraza

SetFree said:


> Thanks, I submitted on 13 August.


Congrats once again. Best of luck for your future goals.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

KeeDa said:


> Medicals for all and PCC and 1221 for only those who are 16+ years old.


Hi Keeda,

your position seem to be more or less like me but you are better off still.

I have too applied under 261311 category and I see there is no grant since May 2015.
I applied on 30 May and still there is no grant coming my way, I wonder what is happening at their end... Anything that you are aware of?

I had got a verification call and so my HR at current workplace in mid sep but nothing since then. Tired of calling DIBP and only response I get is 'it is under routine check'?

What to do?


----------



## sudeepdai

case officer contact established.

Apparently my agent(brother) hadnt uploaded form 80. Case officer asked for form 80 and said they couldnt verify my PTE results. So I sent them PTE results from the website iteslf. told Persaon to send it to Immi Aus, Visa section.

BEst of luck to all waiting
Cheers


----------



## KeeDa

No, not like mine. I've asked them to put my case on hold until Nov-2015.
Latest grant given today was to an offshore applicant who had filed the visa on 25-Aug.

If you received any request for documents, did you click the "Request Complete" button in immiAccount and are you sure there are no other pending correspondences (see the View Correspondence link in immiAccount). When was the last time you called? If not this month, then call them again tomorrow.



ThunderDownUnder said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> your position seem to be more or less like me but you are better off still.
> 
> I have too applied under 261311 category and I see there is no grant since May 2015.
> I applied on 30 May and still there is no grant coming my way, I wonder what is happening at their end... Anything that you are aware of?
> 
> I had got a verification call and so my HR at current workplace in mid sep but nothing since then. Tired of calling DIBP and only response I get is 'it is under routine check'?
> 
> What to do?


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

oh!
no documents requested by them. my application in the Immiaccount is still showing 'application received' status.

when I call them they just say that they do not require anything from me and the application in under routine check


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Congrats, SetFree!!


----------



## KeeDa

ThunderDownUnder said:


> oh!
> no documents requested by them. my application in the Immiaccount is still showing 'application received' status.
> 
> when I call them they just say that they do not require anything from me and the application in under routine check


okay. Then nothing else we can do but to wait patiently.


----------



## vishwasramadas

kenny_lowe23 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...uBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/htmlview?pli=1#gid=277
> 
> A lot of people have gotten their grants from August... Check the above document.. You can update your details their too..
> 
> Probably you can call the DIBP



Hey Kenny, i am not able to add my details to the spreed sheet can you let me know if i have request the permission or someone can add the details on behalf of me.


----------



## abbasraza

vishwasramadas said:


> Hey Kenny, i am not able to add my details to the spreed sheet can you let me know if i have request the permission or someone can add the details on behalf of me.


You can add the details from below link. Please paste the link in your web browser & add your detail. Let me know incase of any issue.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=1024841965


----------



## Srilatha

Hi all

I got my golden email today and its a direct grant.  Received it in 43 days of my visa lodgement date.


----------



## omarsh

Srilatha said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my golden email today and its a direct grant.  Received it in 43 days of my visa lodgement date.


Congrats!

What is the breakdown of your points?

Did you send your PTE result from Pearson prior to lodging the application?

Thanks,


----------



## Srilatha

omarsh said:


> Congrats!
> 
> What is the breakdown of your points?
> 
> Did you send your PTE result from Pearson prior to lodging the application?
> 
> Thanks,


Age :30
Exp :10
Education : 15
PTE:10

Yes,while booking the exam, I have selected the option to send my scores to DIBP.


----------



## Baljit Singh

Hi Guys,
Today While checking my email, *I have seen one email stating that 'Send your PTE Academic Score Report'.To finish your study or visa application with PTE Academic, you must now send your score to your chosen institution or government body through our secure online portal. Institutions cannot accept paper or email copies of your score"*

I have one question here, do we need to send our PTE score for Visa Processing or concerned authorities verify their own.

Thanks


----------



## arun05

Baljit Singh said:


> Hi Guys,
> Today While checking my email, *I have seen one email stating that 'Send your PTE Academic Score Report'.To finish your study or visa application with PTE Academic, you must now send your score to your chosen institution or government body through our secure online portal. Institutions cannot accept paper or email copies of your score"*
> 
> I have one question here, do we need to send our PTE score for Visa Processing or concerned authorities verify their own.
> 
> Thanks


Yes you have to send score to DIBP online....


----------



## omarsh

Srilatha said:


> Age :30
> Exp :10
> Education : 15
> PTE:10
> 
> Yes,while booking the exam, I have selected the option to send my scores to DIBP.


COngrats again, thats weird i did select the same option when I took my PTE, unfortunately it didnt work and CO asked me to do it again, i uploaded all documents upfront and last thing i expected is to be asked to provide a PTE report :S


----------



## khsengineer

Srilatha said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my golden email today and its a direct grant.  Received it in 43 days of my visa lodgement date.


Very nice, did you have any international travel history? how many employments? no. of address in last 10 years? May be we get a clue to such speedy grant. 

CONGRATULATIONS...


----------



## khsengineer

KeeDa said:


> okay. Then nothing else we can do but to wait patiently.


KeeDa, in your sinature, you wrote "Verification (Self)". Self means they called you and they personally visit your office?

What did they asked in your verification?


----------



## murtza4u

KeeDa said:


> Medicals for all and PCC and 1221 for only those who are 16+ years old.


Thank you very much KeeDa. May you get your grant sooooon...


----------



## Srilatha

khsengineer said:


> Very nice, did you have any international travel history? how many employments? no. of address in last 10 years? May be we get a clue to such speedy grant.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS...


No I don't have international travel history.Added 3 employment Current employment is relevant.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Srilatha said:


> No I don't have international travel history.Added 3 employment Current employment is relevant.


Hi Srilatha,

Congratulations, can i ask if you received an employment verification call?


----------



## Srilatha

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi Srilatha,
> 
> Congratulations, can i ask if you received an employment verification call?


No employment verification. Will ask my hr and let you know.


----------



## trupti

hkaur said:


> We've got our grant letters today...really happy about it..thank you everyone for the help and guidance!!!!
> It's my husband's birthday as well today so a nice b'day gift we've got.
> Few things I want to mention which might be helpful to future applicants:
> 
> 1. My husband did the whole process himself, we got a lot of help and guidance from the people on this forum. really thankful.
> 2. I see that lot of people have confusion about the documents that are to be uploaded for employment. I will list the one's which I uploaded:
> A. Statutory declaration
> B. Payslips (for the 1st month of joining and the latest one)
> C. Salary certificate (part B of Form 16)
> D. Appointment/Offer letter
> 
> Also, we did not upload Form 80 either. I was going to do it today but then I saw those grant letters
> 
> Will keep a check on this forum and would love to be of any help, if needed.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!!!!!



Congratulations ...


----------



## omarsh

Baljit Singh said:


> Hi Guys,
> Today While checking my email, *I have seen one email stating that 'Send your PTE Academic Score Report'.To finish your study or visa application with PTE Academic, you must now send your score to your chosen institution or government body through our secure online portal. Institutions cannot accept paper or email copies of your score"*
> 
> I have one question here, do we need to send our PTE score for Visa Processing or concerned authorities verify their own.
> 
> Thanks


Yes do it

I was asked by my CO to do the same


----------



## vinzy

Friends, could someone be kind enough to upload/share their "statutory declaration" (on stamp paper in lieu of work experience letter) for my perusal please. My email is [email*<SNIP>*[/email]
Thanks in advance 

*Please don't personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

You could, however, ask others to Private Message you with any information or to share email addresses.

Thank you
kaju/moderator*


----------



## KeeDa

vinzy said:


> Friends, could someone be kind enough to upload/share their "statutory declaration" (on stamp paper in lieu of work experience letter) for my perusal please. My email is _
> Thanks in advance


Please don't share personal details. It is against the rules.
See if attachments on *this thread* are of any help.


----------



## hkaur

vinzy said:


> Friends, could someone be kind enough to upload/share their "statutory declaration" (on stamp paper in lieu of work experience letter) for my perusal please. My email is <SNIP>
> Thanks in advance


Pls see the attachment. 

This declaration can be given by any colleague of yours, preferably a senior to you but NOT necessarily has to be your immediate manager. It basically mentions that he/she declares that you are working in the 'said' company and hold the 'said' position and do the "said" duties.


----------



## cooldude555

vinzy said:


> Friends, could someone be kind enough to upload/share their "statutory declaration" (on stamp paper in lieu of work experience letter) for my perusal please. My email is <SNIP>
> Thanks in advance


I have attached a statutory declaration template for your reference. Please note that this has been downloaded from the web and am not sure if this format would be accepted by DIBP. Please do some homework before you zero in this template.


----------



## vinzy

vinzy said:


> Friends, could someone be kind enough to upload/share their "statutory declaration" (on stamp paper in lieu of work experience letter) for my perusal please. My email is [email*<SNIP>*[/email]
> Thanks in advance
> 
> *Please don't personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> You could, however, ask others to Private Message you with any information or to share email addresses.
> 
> Thank you
> kaju/moderator*


Sorry for that...shall bear it in mind   

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minhi

gaurav.kushan said:


> Minhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, is there any special requirements to enter Australia after getting granted visa 189? I just read some news saying we have to have fingerprints done or something?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you need anything else other than the grant letter to board the air plane.
> Finger prints and all could come when you reach Australia.
> That's what I think.
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## vinzy

thanks cooldude and hkaur


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Guys I got call from 156 number... And I somehow missed... It's not immi people right ?????
Cn some1 share the format of number from which they call


----------



## KeeDa

nitinmoudgil said:


> Guys I got call from 156 number... And I somehow missed... It's not immi people right ?????
> Cn some1 share the format of number from which they call


Just 156 or ending with 156? Three digit numbers generally are your mobile service providers.

Earlier people used to get call from embassy in Delhi. The number being: +91 11 41399900
But recently we experienced receiving the verification calls from the caller's personal mobile number.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

KeeDa said:


> Just 156 or ending with 156? Three digit numbers generally are your mobile service providers.
> 
> Earlier people used to get call from embassy in Delhi. The number being: +91 11 41399900
> But recently we experienced receiving the verification calls from the caller's personal mobile number.


Just 156 I think that was some unwanted marketing call


----------



## vinzy

cooldude555 said:


> I have attached a statutory declaration template for your reference. Please note that this has been downloaded from the web and am not sure if this format would be accepted by DIBP. Please do some homework before you zero in this template.


So, this means I will have to get it notarized as well??


----------



## gurudev

vinzy said:


> So, this means I will have to get it notarized as well??


Yes. SD is done on a stamp paper and MUST be notarized.


----------



## dwarasilareddy

Srilatha said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my golden email today and its a direct grant.  Received it in 43 days of my visa lodgement date.


Congratulations Srilatha..that's way too fast. All the best with future endeavours.


----------



## aussieplan

Thanks for your response, will do as you suggest.


----------



## khsengineer

Hi experts,

What are the minimum working hours per week required to claim points from DIBP for an IT professional. It is 20 hours per week for ACS. Does DIBP require different minimum working hours per week or is it the same as ACS?


----------



## Kariznin

Hello Guys 

I received my direct grant for me and wife on 7th October, 1057 hours India time exactly on the 60th day after lodging my application. 

I front loaded all the documents with form 80, Form 1221 as well as cv for both applicants. 

Thanks all for your support and guidance all throughout this process, it made my grant journey easy and convenient as I could discuss all possible thoughts with you guys. 

P. S. There is a small mistake in my grant letter(not my wife's) the address mentioned is the address in Brisbane where I stayed during a Business trip in 2012-13. 
After checking all the documents I uploaded I found out that I never wrote this address completely anywhere in my documentation, then checked my grant letter and found out that the client ID that is assigned to me seems to be a very old one as compared to the client ID in my wife's letter. 
So, this may be the case as when I was there in Australia my business visa was getting converted to subclass 457 but was then cancelled by my employer at a very later stage and that time they may have created my ID. 
So, this time they had my previous details and used the same one in my grant letter. 
Already, mailed them with this concern and hopefully I'll get my updated grant letter .

Regards 
Kariznin


----------



## SetFree

vinzy said:


> So you don't have any work experience?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


I have work experience but it's less than 3 years.


----------



## khsengineer

ThunderDownUnder said:


> your position seem to be more or less like me but you are better off still.
> 
> I have too applied under 261311 category and I see there is no grant since May 2015.
> I applied on 30 May and still there is no grant coming my way, I wonder what is happening at their end... Anything that you are aware of?
> 
> I had got a verification call and so my HR at current workplace in mid sep but nothing since then. Tired of calling DIBP and only response I get is 'it is under routine check'?
> 
> What to do?


ThunderDownUnder, in your sinature, you wrote "Verification (Self)". Self means they called you and they personally visit your office?

What did they asked in your verification?


----------



## kannannair

Hi Guys.. Any number to contact Brisbane GSM from oversea..? they have provided a number which can be used only while we are in Australia... Please advise.


----------



## KeeDa

khsengineer said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> What are the minimum working hours per week required to claim points from DIBP for an IT professional. It is 20 hours per week for ACS. Does DIBP require different minimum working hours per week or is it the same as ACS?


Nothing different for DIBP. In fact, no such definition from them- they will go by the ACS result.


----------



## VDwivedi

Hola Amigos,

I received my direct grant for me and wife on 7th October, exactly on the 49th day after lodging my application(similar case with Gaurav)

I front loaded all the documents with form 80, as well as cv for both applicants. 

Thanks all for your support it made my grant journey easy and convenient as I could discuss all possible thoughts with you guys. 

Positive manifestation is also played important role for me in case

__________________

Primary Applicant (Self) || Secondary Applicant (Wife)
IELTS: One Failed attempt and wasted 6 months (6.5 was the band)
PTE: Cleared on 19 May (L:70,R:65,S:83,W:69)
ACS +ve Outcome: 20-Jul-2015 (261313:Software Eng.)
EOI - Subclass 189(65pts): 21-Jul-2015(Submission), 03-Aug-2015(Invited)
Visa Lodged: 20-Aug-2015
98% of the Docs uploaded: 25-Aug-2015
PCC: 03-Sept-2015
Medicals: 05-Sept-2015
Form 80: 30-Sept-2015(uploaded after suggested by Forum Sr.)
Direct Grant: 07-Oct-2015


----------



## VDwivedi

Hi Guys,

Thanks everyone for all your wise advices/suggestions.I know I am not active on this thread but I was following you guys from quite sometime specially Keeda and Gaurav suggestions are true to the core.

Thanks buddy
Best Wishes for everyone......


----------



## SreeIndia

Guys
Just a quick update..Our PR is granted a few minutes back. My timelines below. Thank you everyone for all the support and kind advice. All the best who are waiting for an update. 
Regs
Sree


----------



## haisergeant

SreeIndia said:


> Guys
> Just a quick update..Our PR is granted a few minutes back. My timelines below. Thank you everyone for all the support and kind advice. All the best who are waiting for an update.
> Regs
> Sree


congrats mate


----------



## sumit1286

Hi All,

Today I received my golden email and I would like to thanks all of you for your continous support. I received it in 38 days.

I wish all the best to those who are waiting for their visa. 

Once again . Thanks a lot to everyone.

Regards,
Sumit Taneja


----------



## vinzy

sumit1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received my golden email and I would like to thanks all of you for your continous support. I received it in 38 days.
> 
> I wish all the best to those who are waiting for their visa.
> 
> Once again . Thanks a lot to everyone.
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit Taneja


Congrats, could you share your points tally please


----------



## sri2107

Congrats !!!!

Can you share the details what case officer requested



sumit1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received my golden email and I would like to thanks all of you for your continous support. I received it in 38 days.
> 
> I wish all the best to those who are waiting for their visa.
> 
> Once again . Thanks a lot to everyone.
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit Taneja


----------



## sumit1286

sri2107 said:


> Congrats !!!!
> 
> Can you share the details what case officer requested


Its direct grant. CO didnt contact me neither he requested any additional document.


----------



## Kariznin

Congratulations Sumit and SreeIndia.. 

Sumit, that's very quick, in just 38 days.. Could you please share your details like offshore/ onshore candidate, your Lodge date and other timelines. 

All the best for future!


----------



## gaurav.kushan

SreeIndia said:


> Guys
> Just a quick update..Our PR is granted a few minutes back. My timelines below. Thank you everyone for all the support and kind advice. All the best who are waiting for an update.
> Regs
> Sree


Congratulations, enjoy your day.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

VDwivedi said:


> Hola Amigos,
> 
> I received my direct grant for me and wife on 7th October, exactly on the 49th day after lodging my application(similar case with Gaurav)
> 
> I front loaded all the documents with form 80, as well as cv for both applicants.
> 
> Thanks all for your support it made my grant journey easy and convenient as I could discuss all possible thoughts with you guys.
> 
> Positive manifestation is also played important role for me in case
> 
> __________________
> 
> Primary Applicant (Self) || Secondary Applicant (Wife)
> IELTS: One Failed attempt and wasted 6 months (6.5 was the band)
> PTE: Cleared on 19 May (L:70,R:65,S:83,W:69)
> ACS +ve Outcome: 20-Jul-2015 (261313:Software Eng.)
> EOI - Subclass 189(65pts): 21-Jul-2015(Submission), 03-Aug-2015(Invited)
> Visa Lodged: 20-Aug-2015
> 98% of the Docs uploaded: 25-Aug-2015
> PCC: 03-Sept-2015
> Medicals: 05-Sept-2015
> Form 80: 30-Sept-2015(uploaded after suggested by Forum Sr.)
> Direct Grant: 07-Oct-2015



Congratulations, enjoy your day !!!


----------



## sumit1286

Kariznin said:


> Congratulations Sumit and SreeIndia..
> 
> Sumit, that's very quick, in just 38 days.. Could you please share your details like offshore/ onshore candidate, your Lodge date and other timelines.
> 
> All the best for future!


Thanks Kariznin ,I have updated my timeline.


----------



## sumit1286

Must Make First Entry to Australia Before : 02 June 2016

I dont know how this date is calculated. As its not relevant to my PCC or medical. See my timeline.

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## gurudev

sumit1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received my golden email and I would like to thanks all of you for your continous support. I received it in 38 days.
> 
> I wish all the best to those who are waiting for their visa.
> 
> Once again . Thanks a lot to everyone.
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit Taneja


Wow!!! Congratulations!! It's a big day for you.... Enjoy the moment and let it sink in slowly 

Just a quick question - any tips for your super express grant :eyebrows:


----------



## gaurav.kushan

SreeIndia said:


> Guys
> Just a quick update..Our PR is granted a few minutes back. My timelines below. Thank you everyone for all the support and kind advice. All the best who are waiting for an update.
> Regs
> Sree


Congratulations.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

sumit1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received my golden email and I would like to thanks all of you for your continous support. I received it in 38 days.
> 
> I wish all the best to those who are waiting for their visa.
> 
> Once again . Thanks a lot to everyone.
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit Taneja


Congratulations, Sumit.


----------



## sri2107

True. Is there any change from that 1 year grace period ????

Or may be Australia want you to contribute early to their economy .



sumit1286 said:


> Must Make First Entry to Australia Before : 02 June 2016
> 
> I dont know how this date is calculated. As its not relevant to my PCC or medical. See my timeline.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumit


----------



## Tony10

First congratulations for all who are getting their visas!!!!

Guys i need ur help plz. I received 2 emails from 2 different COs and different email address and they requested for form 80 and second a document checklist.

Now my question is if i should only reply to the 2 emails and attach the forms or something else need to be done and updated on my Immaccount?

Cheers!!


----------



## KeeDa

Tony10 said:


> First congratulations for all who are getting their visas!!!!
> 
> Guys i need ur help plz. I received 2 emails from 2 different COs and different email address and they requested for form 80 and second a document checklist.
> 
> Now my question is if i should only reply to the 2 emails and attach the forms or something else need to be done and updated on my Immaccount?
> 
> Cheers!!


Just upload to immiAccount and click "Request Complete"


----------



## kingsss125

sumit1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received my golden email and I would like to thanks all of you for your continous support. I received it in 38 days.
> 
> I wish all the best to those who are waiting for their visa.
> 
> Once again . Thanks a lot to everyone.
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit Taneja




Congratulations mate,

Also could you also share your experience and let us know what app documents have been submitted, i think this would help all future immigrants to make a note of it that would request in fast grant....???


----------



## Tony10

KeeDa said:


> Just upload to immiAccount and click "Request Complete"


Thanks!

The problem is in their emails they said to reply to the same email and keep the subject, and my agent only did this!

If it is mandatory to upload to Immiaccount then please advise so i can push the agent!


----------



## singhbling

Hello Guys, I have submitted my EOI last month for 261312 with 60 points. I cleared my PTE last month as well, I forgot to check 'Submit Result to AU Immig Authority'. Now, should I go back to my PTE and submit the score or should wait until the CO asks for it?
Thanks!!


----------



## KeeDa

Tony10 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The problem is in their emails they said to reply to the same email and keep the subject, and my agent only did this!
> 
> If it is mandatory to upload to Immiaccount then please advise so i can push the agent!


I had a phone conversation with them yesterday for I have not heard from them regarding 2 emails that I had sent (on 08-Sep and 29-Sep). The officer there searched high and low and could not find my emails. He asked me to send them again (which I did later) and told me that if you intend to send documents over emails, then please don't- just upload them in your account and wait for your case officer to process the application.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

singhbling said:


> Hello Guys, I have submitted my EOI last month for 261312 with 60 points. I cleared my PTE last month as well, I forgot to check 'Submit Result to AU Immig Authority'. Now, should I go back to my PTE and submit the score or should wait until the CO asks for it?
> Thanks!!


You can go in right now and send the score, this would save time for when the CO is assigned and asks for it.

Normally the documents that are held back and are waited for the CO to ask are the Medicals, PCC and in some cases Form 80 and 1221.

The medicals and PCC determine your IED, the rest wont have an impact on the IED only delaying in your grant.


----------



## gkaushik

SreeIndia said:


> Guys
> Just a quick update..Our PR is granted a few minutes back. My timelines below. Thank you everyone for all the support and kind advice. All the best who are waiting for an update.
> Regs
> Sree


Congrats!!

Cheers,
G.


----------



## jaiboy

Tony10 said:


> First congratulations for all who are getting their visas!!!!
> 
> Guys i need ur help plz. I received 2 emails from 2 different COs and different email address and they requested for form 80 and second a document checklist.
> 
> Now my question is if i should only reply to the 2 emails and attach the forms or something else need to be done and updated on my Immaccount?
> 
> Cheers!!


Irrespective of that, you must upload the documents and intimate that by clicking "Request Complete" button. However once that is done there is no harm in replying back to both the emails saying that the document upload is done as requested.

May be you can call DIBP in the early morning of the next day, once you confirm that all the requested documents are uploaded.


----------



## jaiboy

kenny_lowe23 said:


> You can go in right now and send the score, this would save time for when the CO is assigned and asks for it.
> 
> Normally the documents that are held back and are waited for the CO to ask are the Medicals, PCC and in some cases Form 80 and 1221.
> 
> The medicals and PCC determine your IED, the rest wont have an impact on the IED only delaying in your grant.


In addition to that, I hope the PDF version of the PTE result is uploaded in the immi site. Please ensure that as well.


----------



## sharan22too

Tony10 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The problem is in their emails they said to reply to the same email and keep the subject, and my agent only did this!
> 
> If it is mandatory to upload to Immiaccount then please advise so i can push the agent!


I have the same problem too. My agent says its enough if a mail is sent. And my 28 days are over. Am bothered because its been 18 days since she did that and no reponse from the CO after that.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

singhbling said:


> Hello Guys, I have submitted my EOI last month for 261312 with 60 points. I cleared my PTE last month as well, I forgot to check 'Submit Result to AU Immig Authority'. Now, should I go back to my PTE and submit the score or should wait until the CO asks for it?
> Thanks!!


Yes do it now itself to save time. No need to wait for CO's go ahead as we already know he/she needs it there, so get it in place beforehand and speed up your grant.


----------



## ILY

How much time it takes after VAC2? Any idea please share your comments.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

ILY said:


> How much time it takes after VAC2? Any idea please share your comments.


Ok...this is new to me...what is VAC2?


----------



## dawn1981

*Mr*

Dear Seniors,
Have anyone had a crime in India past and finally cleared by court.
I have crime accidentally dragged into my life @ the age of 18 and this was cleared by court during the trails.
I got a pcc from Indian consulate stating that I have criminal records.

I applied my visa last week. Is there any reasons to reject visa,
Pls reply do anyone have similar experience


----------



## Tony10

jaiboy said:


> Irrespective of that, you must upload the documents and intimate that by clicking "Request Complete" button. However once that is done there is no harm in replying back to both the emails saying that the document upload is done as requested.
> 
> May be you can call DIBP in the early morning of the next day, once you confirm that all the requested documents are uploaded.


Can you please give me the telephone number.

Thanks!


----------



## kenny_lowe23

dawn1981 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> Have anyone had a crime in India past and finally cleared by court.
> I have crime accidentally dragged into my life @ the age of 18 and this was cleared by court during the trails.
> I got a pcc from Indian consulate stating that I have criminal records.
> 
> I applied my visa last week. Is there any reasons to reject visa,
> Pls reply do anyone have similar experience


No this shouldn't be a problem. I have a friend who was also involved in an unfortunate accident and he was cleared by the court. He is not an Australian Citizen.

It would also depend on the seriousness of the crime as well. You could also give a written explanation of the same with proof to show your innocence and the verdict to DIBP. It will help.


----------



## Hiraman

Wanted to update this thread too that i secured a grant today itself.

All the best to all who are waiting.

GSM 189
Lodged 12 June.


----------



## cooldude555

Tony10 said:


> Can you please give me the telephone number.
> 
> Thanks!


If you are calling from outside Australia, try this:

0061 731367000


----------



## deepgill

Today my agent said that I may face physical verification. Did he get any email by co or he is saying by himself.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

Hiraman said:


> Wanted to update this thread too that i secured a grant today itself.
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting.
> 
> GSM 189
> Lodged 12 June.


Hiraman,

had you or your company got a verification call? if yes, when?
also are you claiming point for employment, how many?
have you included your family in the application?


----------



## cooldude555

deepgill said:


> Today my agent said that I may face physical verification. Did he get any email by co or he is saying by himself.


Ask him on what basis has he analysed this. No one other than the CO can decide if a physical verification would be initiated for a particular applicant.
Even if the CO decides to physically verify your employer, they would not let the employer know before the visit. It would be a sudden visit to your work place.


----------



## deepgill

cooldude555 said:


> Ask him on what basis has he analysed this. No one other than the CO can decide if a physical verification would be initiated for a particular applicant.
> Even if the CO decides to physically verify your employer, they would not let the employer know before the visit. It would be a sudden visit to your work place.


I asked him my verification has been done by phone call , is physical verification still pending then he said he is saying because of delayed in visa grant .


----------



## cooldude555

deepgill said:


> I asked him my verification has been done by phone call , is physical verification still pending then he said he is saying because of delayed in visa grant .


Dont worry bud. Your grant is around the corner. All the best.


----------



## abbasraza

Tony10 said:


> First congratulations for all who are getting their visas!!!!
> 
> Guys i need ur help plz. I received 2 emails from 2 different COs and different email address and they requested for form 80 and second a document checklist.
> 
> Now my question is if i should only reply to the 2 emails and attach the forms or something else need to be done and updated on my Immaccount?
> 
> Cheers!!


What is document checklist? Why it is required?


----------



## murtza4u

SreeIndia said:


> Guys
> Just a quick update..Our PR is granted a few minutes back. My timelines below. Thank you everyone for all the support and kind advice. All the best who are waiting for an update.
> Regs
> Sree


What extra evidence you provided for your employment 1? And what docs you submitted before?


----------



## gurpreetsyngh

Hi All,

I was going through different posts here; Many applicants have mentioned about CO asking them for PTE score report though they had uploaded it in advance before CO allocation. 

Any reason behind the same.? My PTE score report is already sent to DIBP as per online status on PTE website. Do i need to do anything there.?


----------



## cooldude555

gurpreetsyngh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was going through different posts here; Many applicants have mentioned about CO asking them for PTE score report though they had uploaded it in advance before CO allocation.
> 
> Any reason behind the same.? My PTE score report is already sent to DIBP as per online status on PTE website. Do i need to do anything there.?


CO's would mostly prefer the PTE score cards to be sent to them through the PTE website. If you have already sent your report through this mode, then there is nothing much you have to do. However, I would also suggest you to attach the report to your IMMI account. Good luck.


----------



## gurpreetsyngh

Thanks for the prompt response cooldude555. I have not manually sent it myself. The online status shows requested and received by DIBP.


----------



## SreeIndia

murtza4u said:


> What extra evidence you provided for your employment 1? And what docs you submitted before?


I claimed only 5 years as per visa application(my total exp is 9 years and ACS cuts 2 years for points score) and hence, my first employment documentation was not provided in detail initially. Only the company provided experience letter was submitted for the first one. Those for last 5 years was submitted in details as I am claiming points for those years. CO asked for more documentary evidence for the first employment as well. Later on as per CO request, I submitted all documents I had for the first employment like offer/appoinment/salary revision/relieving letters, IT statements, last 3 payslips, PF statements for this period etcetc. Made all these as a single pdf and upload and sent in email as well.
Hope this clarifies.


----------



## KeeDa

SreeIndia said:


> I claimed only 5 years as per visa application(my total exp is 9 years and ACS cuts 2 years for points score) and hence, my first employment documentation was not provided in detail initially. Only the company provided experience letter was submitted for the first one. Those for last 5 years was submitted in details as I am claiming points for those years. CO asked for more documentary evidence for the first employment as well. Later on as per CO request, I submitted all documents I had for the first employment like offer/appoinment/salary revision/relieving letters, IT statements, last 3 payslips, PF statements for this period etcetc. Made all these as a single pdf and upload and sent in email as well.
> Hope this clarifies.


Correct me if I am wrong- you were asked for documentation for employment that was marked as "not relevant" and not claimed points for, right?
If it is so, then our assumption, that documents for irrelevant period need not be uploaded, is wrong and applicants should make a note of it.


----------



## vinzy

KeeDa said:


> Correct me if I am wrong- you were asked for documentation for employment that was marked as "not relevant" and not claimed points for, right?
> If it is so, then our assumption, that documents for irrelevant period need not be uploaded, is wrong and applicants should make a note of it.


But then again as informed to me by setfree....he didn't upload any employment related documents for his visa application since he wasn't claiming any points....got a direct grant...bottom line is it varies from CO to CO and the more documents one uploads...the better and faster processing time 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## omarsh

I think they may also consider the total points claimed vs experience points, so maybe if you are claiming 5 years exp ie 10 points and your points are 60 or 65 then they insist on having more documents because without the experience points you do not pass 60.

And if for example your claiming 70 points and 5 only for experience then they treat a little bit differently since 60 is passed even without experience points.

Maybe I'm wrong i don't know, just my thoughts


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

KeeDa said:


> Correct me if I am wrong- you were asked for documentation for employment that was marked as "not relevant" and not claimed points for, right?
> If it is so, then our assumption, that documents for irrelevant period need not be uploaded, is wrong and applicants should make a note of it.


keeda, 

does mentioning 'not relevant' work in the application causes problem

i had 4 different companies, all IT companies and technical work.
ACS ruled out first 2 IT companies and part of the 3rd....

but when applying i mentioned all four, and i marked the first 2 as NOT relevant and the part of the 3rd as NOT relevant.

so technically i only claimed points for the ones for which ACS has accessed my qualification... however I listed all my experiences.

is this cause for concern?

I had got verification call at my current HR and also to me almost a month back.. nothing since then...


----------



## KeeDa

ThunderDownUnder said:


> keeda,
> 
> does mentioning 'not relevant' work in the application causes problem
> 
> i had 4 different companies, all IT companies and technical work.
> ACS ruled out first 2 IT companies and part of the 3rd....
> 
> but when applying i mentioned all four, and i marked the first 2 as NOT relevant and the part of the 3rd as NOT relevant.
> 
> so technically i only claimed points for the ones for which ACS has accessed my qualification... however I listed all my experiences.
> 
> is this cause for concern?
> 
> I had got verification call at my current HR and also to me almost a month back.. nothing since then...


Marking period assessed as not skilled by ACS as not-relevant and not claiming points for it is indeed the correct approach. That shouldn't be a cause for problems or delays. I guess they are just overwhelmed by the number of applications and hence the delay. An August applicant called them today and was told to wait until mid-November to hear from his CO.


----------



## omarsh

KeeDa said:


> ThunderDownUnder said:
> 
> 
> 
> keeda,
> 
> does mentioning 'not relevant' work in the application causes problem
> 
> i had 4 different companies, all IT companies and technical work.
> ACS ruled out first 2 IT companies and part of the 3rd....
> 
> but when applying i mentioned all four, and i marked the first 2 as NOT relevant and the part of the 3rd as NOT relevant.
> 
> so technically i only claimed points for the ones for which ACS has accessed my qualification... however I listed all my experiences.
> 
> is this cause for concern?
> 
> I had got verification call at my current HR and also to me almost a month back.. nothing since then...
> 
> 
> 
> Marking period assessed as not skilled by ACS as not-relevant and not claiming points for it is indeed the correct approach. That shouldn't be a cause for problems or delays. I guess they are just overwhelmed by the number of applications and hence the delay. An August applicant called them today and was told to wait until mid-November to hear from his CO.
Click to expand...

Keeda what about the 2 years deducted by ACS? In the application we select as not relevant but is it mandatory to submit supporting documents for it?


----------



## hnmn4444

I have applied for 189 visa on 24th sept and i am having lot many questions to clear up before uploading the files.
My wife is shown as dependent in the visa whose functional english skills must be proved. 
1) So for the functional english requirements we brought Medium Of English letter from her college(college is affliated to JNTU university which is mentioned in her letter)saying that all the instructions were given in english through out her 4 year bachelors degree. 
Is this letter sufficient and is there any one who got their visa granted by uploading the Medium of instruction letter.
Another confusion is where should i attach this Medium of instruction letter while uploading the documents.
2) My dependents passport is recently renewed after i have applied for 189 visa. This is because of she was told to add the spouse name(Marraige name) to her passport. The main issue of getting a new passport is the APO did not give her PCC on her old passport saying that there is no spouse name added after her marraige(funny thing is they have issued a PCC on the old passport itself when we went for the PCC again carrying the new passport). But I have already uploaded her old passport details.
So does 929 form help us to mention the new passport details. If so how to update 929 form just fill it and scan it and attach or is there any other way to do this.
In Form 929 it was asked 
Is the name in your passport different to what you have previously advised the department? 
in my case her surname is changed in her new passport. so if i opt YES is says(You must submit evidence of name change as listed on page 1 in order for the department to confirm your new details.)
As an evidence for name change can i upload our marriage certificate. Is it sufficient?

3) How much time do i have, to attach all the files before a CO is allocated to my case .still i have to finish the Medicals.

4)Can i ask for the DIBP help if so what will be their overseas number if i want to call them from india?


----------



## gurudev

omarsh said:


> Keeda what about the 2 years deducted by ACS? In the application we select as not relevant but is it mandatory to submit supporting documents for it?



Recommended but NOT mandatory. You never know if your CO may ask for it or not. Better be safe than sorry to avoid a frustrating wait for the grant.


----------



## KeeDa

omarsh said:


> Keeda what about the 2 years deducted by ACS? In the application we select as not relevant but is it mandatory to submit supporting documents for it?


User SreeIndia was asked for documents for his not-relevant period as well. We can't say for sure. It all depends on the CO. If you have them, then better front load them.


----------



## omarsh

Thanks guys,

I'm only claiming for 3 years anyways and i didn't upload anything related to irrelevant experiences, hopefully the CO won't get back to me again asking for additional documents!

I guess everycase is different, i know a friend of mine who worked with me, applied for 189 2 years ago and got his grant without submitting any employment proof apart from the letters he sent to ACS, not even a single payslip.

Guess its more like a roulette


----------



## hnmn4444

hnmn4444 said:


> I have applied for 189 visa on 24th sept and i am having lot many questions to clear up before uploading the files.
> My wife is shown as dependent in the visa whose functional english skills must be proved.
> 1) So for the functional english requirements we brought Medium Of English letter from her college(college is affliated to JNTU university which is mentioned in her letter)saying that all the instructions were given in english through out her 4 year bachelors degree.
> Is this letter sufficient and is there any one who got their visa granted by uploading the Medium of instruction letter.
> Another confusion is where should i attach this Medium of instruction letter while uploading the documents.
> 2) My dependents passport is recently renewed after i have applied for 189 visa. This is because of she was told to add the spouse name(Marraige name) to her passport. The main issue of getting a new passport is the APO did not give her PCC on her old passport saying that there is no spouse name added after her marraige(funny thing is they have issued a PCC on the old passport itself when we went for the PCC again carrying the new passport). But I have already uploaded her old passport details.
> So does 929 form help us to mention the new passport details. If so how to update 929 form just fill it and scan it and attach or is there any other way to do this.
> In Form 929 it was asked
> Is the name in your passport different to what you have previously advised the department?
> in my case her surname is changed in her new passport. so if i opt YES is says(You must submit evidence of name change as listed on page 1 in order for the department to confirm your new details.)
> As an evidence for name change can i upload our marriage certificate. Is it sufficient?
> 
> 3) How much time do i have, to attach all the files before a CO is allocated to my case .still i have to finish the Medicals.
> 
> 4)Can i ask for the DIBP help if so what will be their overseas number if i want to call them from india?


Can anyone please reply to the above. Appreciated and thankyou.


----------



## Vanitha

gaurav.kushan said:


> Yes do it now itself to save time. No need to wait for CO's go ahead as we already know he/she needs it there, so get it in place beforehand and speed up your grant.


Hi all,

I dont remember whether I clicked on the checkbox to send my scores to DIBP.
Any way to check now?
I have received my visa invite.

My agent just asked for the report and I sent him the pdf one (isnt this sufficient to upload for PTE)? Pls guide.

Thanks,
Vanitha


----------



## Vanitha

Is this the point realted to sending scores to DIBP?

Important for those applying for a relevant work* or study visa to Australia: By ticking this box you consent to Pearson making your score report available to the Australian Department for Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) electronically for the purposes of administering the visa application process, including decisions on your visa. *From November 2014 *marked as "True"*

I actually got an email on sep 30th from Pearson stating "Confirmation of Institution Score Report Order" but it showed below details which didnt ahve any exam date/REF ID :

TESTING APPOINTMENT
Test Series: PTE
Appointment Date:
Start Time: ()
Appointment Number: 0


TESTING CENTER LOCATION
No Site Record Available

As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.


Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications


----------



## vinzy

Vanitha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I dont remember whether I clicked on the checkbox to send my scores to DIBP.
> Any way to check now?
> I have received my visa invite.
> 
> My agent just asked for the report and I sent him the pdf one (isnt this sufficient to upload for PTE)? Pls guide.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vanitha


Select send scores option from pte website. You must have received an email from pte to send your scores. You can check in that email whether you had sent it to dibp then. As it shows the recipients in that mail. If not use your account to send the scores online.


Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

hnmn4444 said:


> I have applied for 189 visa on 24th sept and i am having lot many questions to clear up before uploading the files.
> My wife is shown as dependent in the visa whose functional english skills must be proved.
> 1) So for the functional english requirements we brought Medium Of English letter from her college(college is affliated to JNTU university which is mentioned in her letter)saying that all the instructions were given in english through out her 4 year bachelors degree.
> Is this letter sufficient and is there any one who got their visa granted by uploading the Medium of instruction letter.
> Another confusion is where should i attach this Medium of instruction letter while uploading the documents.
> 2) My dependents passport is recently renewed after i have applied for 189 visa. This is because of she was told to add the spouse name(Marraige name) to her passport. The main issue of getting a new passport is the APO did not give her PCC on her old passport saying that there is no spouse name added after her marraige(funny thing is they have issued a PCC on the old passport itself when we went for the PCC again carrying the new passport). But I have already uploaded her old passport details.
> So does 929 form help us to mention the new passport details. If so how to update 929 form just fill it and scan it and attach or is there any other way to do this.
> In Form 929 it was asked
> Is the name in your passport different to what you have previously advised the department?
> in my case her surname is changed in her new passport. so if i opt YES is says(You must submit evidence of name change as listed on page 1 in order for the department to confirm your new details.)
> As an evidence for name change can i upload our marriage certificate. Is it sufficient?
> 
> 3) How much time do i have, to attach all the files before a CO is allocated to my case .still i have to finish the Medicals.
> 
> 4)Can i ask for the DIBP help if so what will be their overseas number if i want to call them from india?


1. Yes, the letter is sufficient. Many here have got their grants without any issue. I have done the same and my CO hasn't raised any concern about it. Yes, you should upload this letter along with her degree certificate under "Language Ability - English, Evidence of"

2. Yes, form 929. Fill, sign, scan and upload under "Travel Document - Form 929 Change of address and or passport details". The marriage certificate is sufficient to prove the reason she changed her name.

3. It takes minimum 45 days for a CO to be allocated to your case. You can upload all your docs until then. Even if you miss something or if they need more documents, you will be asked to provide them.

4. They won't entertain any general application process related help/ query. They might help you if it is a specific uncommon scenario (they did help me 2 days ago over the phone call). The number to dial is: +61 7 3136 7000


----------



## Vanitha

vinzy said:


> Select send scores option from pte website. You must have received an email from pte to send your scores. You can check in that email whether you had sent it to dibp then. As it shows the recipients in that mail. If not use your account to send the scores online.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Hi Vinzy,

Thanks for the update.I had marked as "TRUE"
Later I received an email from Pearson but it doesnt ahve the Test date neither my Registration Id. I gave two PTE tests, how will I know which one was sent to DIBP?

1St Pte: Aug 1st 2015 (scored 10)
2nd PTE : Sep 25th (scored 20)

Email from Pearson a sper my other update in expat(pls chk) ..sep 30th


----------



## Vanitha

Vanitha said:


> Hi Vinzy,
> 
> Thanks for the update.I had marked as "TRUE"
> Later I received an email from Pearson but it doesnt ahve the Test date neither my Registration Id. I gave two PTE tests, how will I know which one was sent to DIBP?
> 
> 1St Pte: Aug 1st 2015 (scored 10)
> 2nd PTE : Sep 25th (scored 20)
> 
> Email from Pearson a sper my other update in expat(pls chk) ..sep 30th



Okay. I clked on "View Score Report History" there it shows my recent PTE score recipient as DIBP and Ordered Date as 30th Sep, Sent date as "1st Oct"

So this clarifies the recent one was sent.


----------



## vinzy

Vanitha said:


> Hi Vinzy,
> 
> Thanks for the update.I had marked as "TRUE"
> Later I received an email from Pearson but it doesnt ahve the Test date neither my Registration Id. I gave two PTE tests, how will I know which one was sent to DIBP?
> 
> 1St Pte: Aug 1st 2015 (scored 10)
> 2nd PTE : Sep 25th (scored 20)
> 
> Email from Pearson a sper my other update in expat(pls chk) ..sep 30th


You need to login using your "My Account" user name and password to get the details of both the PTE exams you appeared for.


----------



## vinzy

Vanitha said:


> Okay. I clked on "View Score Report History" there it shows my recent PTE score recipient as DIBP and Ordered Date as 30th Sep, Sent date as "1st Oct"
> 
> So this clarifies the recent one was sent.


Yes


----------



## Vanitha

vinzy said:


> Yes


Thanks Vinzy
Just collating the documents, CC is also an issue..requested to increase the credit limit..will take some days.


----------



## omarsh

I did the same but my result was not sent to DIBP and CO asked me to do it.

Better be safe go to pearson site, login and send to DIBP, and if it was sent already then you will get a message saying you cannot send to the same institution twice so you will know for sure.

Good luck


----------



## kamikaze87

Hey guys,

I am now filling the "Application for Points Based Skilled Migration Visa" but have not seen any place for uploading documents. I filled all the information and the button "submit" appear in the end of my application. Could you please advise ?

Thanks.


----------



## Vanitha

omarsh said:


> I did the same but my result was not sent to DIBP and CO asked me to do it.
> 
> Better be safe go to pearson site, login and send to DIBP, and if it was sent already then you will get a message saying you cannot send to the same institution twice so you will know for sure.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks Omarsh.
I just followed your advice , logged in and selected "Australia" and Institution as "Department of Immigration and Border Protection" and got this msg ,

"A Score Report may only be sent to a recipient once. The Score Report has already been sent to Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications. Please remove the recipient(s) from the order."

Thanks,
Vanitha


----------



## jaiboy

KeeDa said:


> Correct me if I am wrong- you were asked for documentation for employment that was marked as "not relevant" and not claimed points for, right?
> If it is so, then our assumption, that documents for irrelevant period need not be uploaded, is wrong and applicants should make a note of it.




Whatever experience was submitted to ACS, (though we are not claiming points) we should still submit the documentary proofs. My guess is that, the reason would be, ACS will cut few years based on the degree, qualification, job nature, and it will be evaluated by the CO whether the documents supports the 2 or 4 years cut or not. If not, guess what the cut will apply within the periods where you were claiming the points that might increase the possibility of reducing the points of rejecting the visa. In order to avoid the delay, it is always better to provide the necessary documents that are mentioned in the ACS report (Relevant or Irrelevant ).


----------



## KeeDa

kamikaze87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am now filling the "Application for Points Based Skilled Migration Visa" but have not seen any place for uploading documents. I filled all the information and the button "submit" appear in the end of my application. Could you please advise ?
> 
> Thanks.


You have to submit all that information and get to the payment page, pay up for this visa and only then will you get to the point (immiAccount) where you can upload documents.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

Keeda,

Now that it over 4 months since I applied and almost a month since my telephonic conversation, I am thinking they must have sent my application for physical verification. I personally have no issues with the physical verification( except that it would cause delay) since I have intimated my current HR as well as HRs in previous organisation,,,, my question is what if I am on leave on the day they arrive... I hope they will try to contact me over phone or something...

I am keeping my leaves to minimal but I am hoping they dont come on saturday/sunday which is a off day for me... and even when they come they ask details to right person and not just the security.

Has anybody on the forum undergone physical verification?


----------



## Vanitha

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Keeda,
> 
> Now that it over 4 months since I applied and almost a month since my telephonic conversation, I am thinking they must have sent my application for physical verification. I personally have no issues with the physical verification( except that it would cause delay) since I have intimated my current HR as well as HRs in previous organisation,,,, my question is what if I am on leave on the day they arrive... I hope they will try to contact me over phone or something...
> 
> I am keeping my leaves to minimal but I am hoping they dont come on saturday/sunday which is a off day for me... and even when they come they ask details to right person and not just the security.
> 
> Has anybody on the forum undergone physical verification?




Can any one here please highlight why for some cases we have this Job Verification (HR) and Verification (Self)
What does this Self verification mean?


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

Vanitha said:


> Can any one here please highlight why for some cases we have this Job Verification (HR) and Verification (Self)
> What does this Self verification mean?


sorry if it was confusing ...
i meant phone call to HR and phone call to myself


----------



## Ktoda

To All Who are active,

My case is different here as my visa is currently on hold because my spouse is expecting a baby by NOV 2015. My PCC is going to expire on FEB 2016 and i assume by FEB 2016 i will step in AUS with Grant. Do any other things are also there do i need to check now


----------



## KeeDa

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Keeda,
> 
> Now that it over 4 months since I applied and almost a month since my telephonic conversation, I am thinking they must have sent my application for physical verification. I personally have no issues with the physical verification( except that it would cause delay) since I have intimated my current HR as well as HRs in previous organisation,,,, my question is what if I am on leave on the day they arrive... I hope they will try to contact me over phone or something...
> 
> I am keeping my leaves to minimal but I am hoping they dont come on saturday/sunday which is a off day for me... and even when they come they ask details to right person and not just the security.
> 
> Has anybody on the forum undergone physical verification?


Being on leave is not a problem. All that matters is that everything that they verify should satisfy them. For instance, one applicant was working at client office when he received the verification call. When asked, he answered, "yes, I am working and am in office right now". After some time, they called his HR who incorrectly said "applicant is on leave". The HR should have said that he is at client's office (which he really was). This has caused a problem for him. Its been a few months now, and he still is waiting even after providing declarations from the HR and the client. His experience can be found somewhere on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...se-info-received-should-withdraw-reapply.html

Point being- it does not matter if you are on leave. What matters is the evidences/ documents should be verifiable and there should not be any discrepancies between your and the manager's/ HR's answers (in case of a telephonic verification).

Only one person from Gurgaon (or Jalandhar I think) has experienced physical verification so far. Otherwise, it always is either via phone calls or email.


----------



## KeeDa

Vanitha said:


> Can any one here please highlight why for some cases we have this Job Verification (HR) and Verification (Self)
> What does this Self verification mean?


Self verification means they call you and conduct an interview of sorts. Mine here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaited-august-2015-a-97.html#post8287386

If they are not satisfied with the answers or feel that they should get your claims verified, they will follow up on the same day (if not almost immediately) with a call to your manager or HR to see if your claims are correct. It could be about anything- your dates in that organization, salary, skills, project names, locations worked at, etc.


----------



## KeeDa

Ktoda said:


> To All Who are active,
> 
> My case is different here as my visa is currently on hold because my spouse is expecting a baby by NOV 2015. My PCC is going to expire on FEB 2016 and i assume by FEB 2016 i will step in AUS with Grant. Do any other things are also there do i need to check now


Hello Ktoda,

After the baby's birth, get the new passport issued, inform your CO and from what I know also upload the 1436 form to add the newborn to your application, undertake the medicals, and wait for the grant. Once granted, there is nothing different than what you already know- things like visiting Oz before the IED, etc.


----------



## dwarasilareddy

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Keeda,
> 
> Now that it over 4 months since I applied and almost a month since my telephonic conversation, I am thinking they must have sent my application for physical verification. I personally have no issues with the physical verification( except that it would cause delay) since I have intimated my current HR as well as HRs in previous organisation,,,, my question is what if I am on leave on the day they arrive... I hope they will try to contact me over phone or something...
> 
> I am keeping my leaves to minimal but I am hoping they dont come on saturday/sunday which is a off day for me... and even when they come they ask details to right person and not just the security.
> 
> Has anybody on the forum undergone physical verification?


Browse this thread page no: 550- 600 , one March applicant "singh_gurinderjit" had physical verification, he has 7 yrs exp from single employer, mechanical engineering occupation, got his grant in late July / early August.


----------



## vinzy

Vanitha said:


> Thanks Vinzy
> Just collating the documents, CC is also an issue..requested to increase the credit limit..will take some days.


You are going to lodge your EOI soon??Could you please share your timeline here?


----------



## vinzy

Was filling up form 26... "At which office have you lodged your visa application?" Is it correct to write "Online (Internet)" as the answer?


----------



## stalemate

ThunderDownUnder said:


> sorry if it was confusing ...
> i meant phone call to HR and phone call to myself


Hi thunderdownunder... can you please tell me which number the self verification call came from? I applied on 29th May 2015 and just a couple of days ago very early morning received a call starting from number +594XXXXXX.... But after picking up the call I couldnt hear anything so ended the call.... was just wondering if it could be a self verification call from australia


----------



## sandeep.2014

Today at morning 3:30AM IST I got an email indicating that the status of the application has changed. On the immi account the status changed from Assessment in progress to Finalized. The status against my name shows Granted. On the next steps, i get a link for View Grant Letter, but clicking on that link just shows me the correspondence page which no details. VEVO shows my visa details, but not my wife's. I am guessing the systems are still updating.

I am assuming that it has been granted and shall check with my lawyer on Monday! Below are the timelines; i was asked to submit my current org's payslips for past 6 months, I had earlier submitted Form 16 and appointment letters 

Heartfelt gratitude for this forum members, your posts are informative and very helpful. Reading on some of the posts really helped me on those dark days and helped me cheer up. 

Thank you again and for those still waiting; chin up & believe; the universe has a plan for everyone. 

ACS Applied - 26 May 2015
ACS Result - 1 Jun 2015
PTE - 12 Jun 2015 - Scrore:90
EOI Submitted - with 70 points - 261313
Invitation - 7 July 2015
UK PCC - 31 July 2015
Visa Applied - 14 Aug 2015
PCC - 25 Aug 2015
Medicals - 1 Sep 2015
CO Contact - 30 sept 2015
Additional Docs Submitted - 30 Sept 2015
Grant(?) - 10 Oct 2015


----------



## vikram3151981

Is someone here from India who is a Central Government employee in India and have applied for Australian Migration?

Pl. reply..........


----------



## KeeDa

sandeep.2014 said:


> Today at morning 3:30AM IST I got an email indicating that the status of the application has changed. On the immi account the status changed from Assessment in progress to Finalized. The status against my name shows Granted. On the next steps, i get a link for View Grant Letter, but clicking on that link just shows me the correspondence page which no details. VEVO shows my visa details, but not my wife's. I am guessing the systems are still updating.
> 
> I am assuming that it has been granted and shall check with my lawyer on Monday! Below are the timelines; i was asked to submit my current org's payslips for past 6 months, I had earlier submitted Form 16 and appointment letters
> 
> Heartfelt gratitude for this forum members, your posts are informative and very helpful. Reading on some of the posts really helped me on those dark days and helped me cheer up.
> 
> Thank you again and for those still waiting; chin up & believe; the universe has a plan for everyone.
> 
> ACS Applied - 26 May 2015
> ACS Result - 1 Jun 2015
> PTE - 12 Jun 2015 - Scrore:90
> EOI Submitted - with 70 points - 261313
> Invitation - 7 July 2015
> UK PCC - 31 July 2015
> Visa Applied - 14 Aug 2015
> PCC - 25 Aug 2015
> Medicals - 1 Sep 2015
> CO Contact - 30 sept 2015
> Additional Docs Submitted - 30 Sept 2015
> Grant(?) - 10 Oct 2015


Congrats. Yes, it takes some time. Also for some VEVO works with grant number while for some it works using TRN.


----------



## KeeDa

vinzy said:


> Was filling up form 26... "At which office have you lodged your visa application?" Is it correct to write "Online (Internet)" as the answer?


Yes. I would suggest avoid "(Internet)" and just mention ONLINE


----------



## ambition_vik

Congrats mate and best of luck for new journey.

Are you onshore candidate?



sandeep.2014 said:


> Today at morning 3:30AM IST I got an email indicating that the status of the application has changed. On the immi account the status changed from Assessment in progress to Finalized. The status against my name shows Granted. On the next steps, i get a link for View Grant Letter, but clicking on that link just shows me the correspondence page which no details. VEVO shows my visa details, but not my wife's. I am guessing the systems are still updating.
> 
> I am assuming that it has been granted and shall check with my lawyer on Monday! Below are the timelines; i was asked to submit my current org's payslips for past 6 months, I had earlier submitted Form 16 and appointment letters
> 
> Heartfelt gratitude for this forum members, your posts are informative and very helpful. Reading on some of the posts really helped me on those dark days and helped me cheer up.
> 
> Thank you again and for those still waiting; chin up & believe; the universe has a plan for everyone.
> 
> ACS Applied - 26 May 2015
> ACS Result - 1 Jun 2015
> PTE - 12 Jun 2015 - Scrore:90
> EOI Submitted - with 70 points - 261313
> Invitation - 7 July 2015
> UK PCC - 31 July 2015
> Visa Applied - 14 Aug 2015
> PCC - 25 Aug 2015
> Medicals - 1 Sep 2015
> CO Contact - 30 sept 2015
> Additional Docs Submitted - 30 Sept 2015
> Grant(?) - 10 Oct 2015


----------



## sandeep.2014

Thanks! I applied from India.



ambition_vik said:


> Congrats mate and best of luck for new journey.
> 
> Are you onshore candidate?


----------



## Mike95

Congratulations Sandeep


----------



## vikram3151981

sandeep.2014 said:


> Today at morning 3:30AM IST I got an email indicating that the status of the application has changed. On the immi account the status changed from Assessment in progress to Finalized. The status against my name shows Granted. On the next steps, i get a link for View Grant Letter, but clicking on that link just shows me the correspondence page which no details. VEVO shows my visa details, but not my wife's. I am guessing the systems are still updating.
> 
> I am assuming that it has been granted and shall check with my lawyer on Monday! Below are the timelines; i was asked to submit my current org's payslips for past 6 months, I had earlier submitted Form 16 and appointment letters
> 
> Heartfelt gratitude for this forum members, your posts are informative and very helpful. Reading on some of the posts really helped me on those dark days and helped me cheer up.
> 
> Thank you again and for those still waiting; chin up & believe; the universe has a plan for everyone.


Congrats Sandeep.2014 and all the best for your journey ahead.......


----------



## abbasraza

sandeep.2014 said:


> Today at morning 3:30AM IST I got an email indicating that the status of the application has changed. On the immi account the status changed from Assessment in progress to Finalized. The status against my name shows Granted. On the next steps, i get a link for View Grant Letter, but clicking on that link just shows me the correspondence page which no details. VEVO shows my visa details, but not my wife's. I am guessing the systems are still updating.
> 
> I am assuming that it has been granted and shall check with my lawyer on Monday! Below are the timelines; i was asked to submit my current org's payslips for past 6 months, I had earlier submitted Form 16 and appointment letters
> 
> Heartfelt gratitude for this forum members, your posts are informative and very helpful. Reading on some of the posts really helped me on those dark days and helped me cheer up.
> 
> Thank you again and for those still waiting; chin up & believe; the universe has a plan for everyone.
> 
> ACS Applied - 26 May 2015
> ACS Result - 1 Jun 2015
> PTE - 12 Jun 2015 - Scrore:90
> EOI Submitted - with 70 points - 261313
> Invitation - 7 July 2015
> UK PCC - 31 July 2015
> Visa Applied - 14 Aug 2015
> PCC - 25 Aug 2015
> Medicals - 1 Sep 2015
> CO Contact - 30 sept 2015
> Additional Docs Submitted - 30 Sept 2015
> Grant(?) - 10 Oct 2015


Congrats Sandeep.


----------



## omarsh

sandeep.2014 said:


> Today at morning 3:30AM IST I got an email indicating that the status of the application has changed. On the immi account the status changed from Assessment in progress to Finalized. The status against my name shows Granted. On the next steps, i get a link for View Grant Letter, but clicking on that link just shows me the correspondence page which no details. VEVO shows my visa details, but not my wife's. I am guessing the systems are still updating.
> 
> I am assuming that it has been granted and shall check with my lawyer on Monday! Below are the timelines; i was asked to submit my current org's payslips for past 6 months, I had earlier submitted Form 16 and appointment letters
> 
> Heartfelt gratitude for this forum members, your posts are informative and very helpful. Reading on some of the posts really helped me on those dark days and helped me cheer up.
> 
> Thank you again and for those still waiting; chin up & believe; the universe has a plan for everyone.
> 
> ACS Applied - 26 May 2015
> ACS Result - 1 Jun 2015
> PTE - 12 Jun 2015 - Scrore:90
> EOI Submitted - with 70 points - 261313
> Invitation - 7 July 2015
> UK PCC - 31 July 2015
> Visa Applied - 14 Aug 2015
> PCC - 25 Aug 2015
> Medicals - 1 Sep 2015
> CO Contact - 30 sept 2015
> Additional Docs Submitted - 30 Sept 2015
> Grant(?) - 10 Oct 2015


Congrats Sandeep,

Can you share your total points breakdown please?


----------



## Amanpreet636

*Need HELP!!!got invite, but incorrect EOI points*

Hello All,

I am new here and i don't know if this is the right thread where I am asking this question or not?

i got an invite today for 189 visa ICT business analyst for 70 points, where as my correct points are 65. actually i added 2 years work experience, which was deducted by the assessing authority (ACS).

so, my question here is, shall i go ahead with the visa or shall i wait for the invite to get expire?

please help!!!!

Thanks,
Aman


----------



## omarsh

Amanpreet636 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new here and i don't know if this is the right thread where I am asking this question or not?
> 
> i got an invite today for 189 visa ICT business analyst for 70 points, where as my correct points are 65. actually i added 2 years work experience, which was deducted by the assessing authority (ACS).
> 
> so, my question here is, shall i go ahead with the visa or shall i wait for the invite to get expire?
> 
> please help!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Aman


I would suggest you let the invite expire and then apply again, since your assessment report clearly state the date at which your work experience is calculated.

Also wait for more senior members to confirm, this is just my view.


----------



## gurudev

Amanpreet636 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new here and i don't know if this is the right thread where I am asking this question or not?
> 
> i got an invite today for 189 visa ICT business analyst for 70 points, where as my correct points are 65. actually i added 2 years work experience, which was deducted by the assessing authority (ACS).
> 
> so, my question here is, shall i go ahead with the visa or shall i wait for the invite to get expire?
> 
> please help!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Aman


Let this one expire - you don't want the CO to reject your case for claiming wrong points. 

Now since you don't want to wait for another 2 months, create another EOI account with 65 points to get an earlier DOE and wait for the next invite. 

NOTE: You can have multiple EOI accounts.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Amanpreet636 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new here and i don't know if this is the right thread where I am asking this question or not?
> 
> i got an invite today for 189 visa ICT business analyst for 70 points, where as my correct points are 65. actually i added 2 years work experience, which was deducted by the assessing authority (ACS).
> 
> so, my question here is, shall i go ahead with the visa or shall i wait for the invite to get expire?
> 
> please help!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Aman


It's not advisable to lodge visa if your invite has come up on the basis of false point claiming/over claiming.
This can and most probably will lead to visa rejection or the case officer will ask you to withdraw your application just in case he's nice enough to be bothered about to let you save your visa charges. 

Over-claiming helps you get the invite earlier and someone who's not able to provide the proofs of the claimed EOI points is considered to be nothing less than a fraud who tricked the skill-select system to get the invite earlier.

I'd say please wait for an another invite with the correct claims; this happened to me as well when I received state sponsorship from Victoria in June and afterwards I realized that I had mentioned my full experience instead of full -2 years which had given 5 extra points to me which were not actually mine. And I had to loose onto that invite.


----------



## KeeDa

Amanpreet636 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new here and i don't know if this is the right thread where I am asking this question or not?
> 
> i got an invite today for 189 visa ICT business analyst for 70 points, where as my correct points are 65. actually i added 2 years work experience, which was deducted by the assessing authority (ACS).
> 
> so, my question here is, shall i go ahead with the visa or shall i wait for the invite to get expire?
> 
> please help!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Aman


Let this invite lapse and once it does and comes back to SUBMITTED after 60 days, please withdraw it so that it does not continue to take one precious place in the queue. DO NOT file the visa with this EOI as this will count as overclaimed points. Although 65 points are more than sufficient to be eligible, the CO still might not accept this mistake and reject the visa (no refunds) because at 65 you could not have received the invitation in the first place as your occupation's cut-off stands at 65 with many others waiting in the queue before you even with 65 points.

At the same time, file a new one with correct points.


----------



## sandeep.2014

Here is the breakdown. 

Age - 25 points
English language - 20 points
Overseas work experience (5.5 years as per ACS, total 12.5 years) - 10 points
Education (Bachelor of Commerce) - 15 points





omarsh said:


> Congrats Sandeep,
> 
> Can you share your total points breakdown please?


----------



## abbasraza

sandeep.2014 said:


> Here is the breakdown.
> 
> Age - 25 points
> English language - 20 points
> Overseas work experience (5.5 years as per ACS, total 12.5 years) - 10 points
> Education (Bachelor of Commerce) - 15 points


Did you submitted bank statement, tax return for joB which are marked as irrelevant as per ACS to DIBP?


----------



## ambition_vik

Dear Sandeep,

Congratulation for your grant and best of luck for new journey.

you have non ICT qualification. 

Did you approach other assessing body like VETASSESS to qualification assessment to claim education points (Bachelor of Commerce)?

Or you directly claim points for education.

Please reply



sandeep.2014 said:


> Here is the breakdown.
> 
> Age - 25 points
> English language - 20 points
> Overseas work experience (5.5 years as per ACS, total 12.5 years) - 10 points
> Education (Bachelor of Commerce) - 15 points


----------



## sandeep.2014

Thanks! I directly claimed points for education.





ambition_vik said:


> Dear Sandeep,
> 
> Congratulation for your grant and best of luck for new journey.
> 
> you have non ICT qualification.
> 
> Did you approach other assessing body like VETASSESS to qualification assessment to claim education points (Bachelor of Commerce)?
> 
> Or you directly claim points for education.
> 
> Please reply


----------



## omarsh

General query 

How do you check the status of your application? Do you check for emails form gsm team or use ImmiAccount?

Thanks


----------



## cheetu

Still CO not assigned 
People applying after me (august mid and sep) have got grants and i have not been assigned CO yet.
All docs are already frontloaded.
Any suggestions guys.


----------



## amirmz5

Hi guys, 

During case assessment , will inquiry by telephone from immigration department accelerate the process or reduce the time?

Thanks


----------



## gurudev

amirmz5 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> During case assessment , will inquiry by telephone from immigration department accelerate the process or reduce the time?
> 
> Thanks


"Accelerating the process AND reducing the time" mean the same thing. 

Do you mean inquiry by immigration department directed towards you OR vice versa???


----------



## gurudev

omarsh said:


> General query
> 
> How do you check the status of your application? Do you check for emails form gsm team or use ImmiAccount?
> 
> Thanks


I check both.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

KeeDa said:


> 1. Yes, the letter is sufficient. Many here have got their grants without any issue. I have done the same and my CO hasn't raised any concern about it. Yes, you should upload this letter along with her degree certificate under "Language Ability - English, Evidence of"


All I have uploaded for my spouse is her IELTS test result which clearly demonstrates her English language ability. So I do not understand why you folks are talking about getting a letter from her university etc. Kindly clarify.


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> All I have uploaded for my spouse is her IELTS test result which clearly demonstrates her English language ability. So I do not understand why you folks are talking about getting a letter from her university etc. Kindly clarify.


It's either IELTS result or this so called letter.

How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## gurudev

Nostalgia Nut said:


> All I have uploaded for my spouse is her IELTS test result which clearly demonstrates her English language ability. So I do not understand why you folks are talking about getting a letter from her university etc. Kindly clarify.


Check the functional english requirements on the DIBP website. You can also submit a letter from the university saying that your medium of instruction was in English. In addition, CO also needs the degree certificate to prove that you completed the said course. I also submitted the transcripts for my spouse.


----------



## abbasraza

cheetu said:


> Still CO not assigned
> People applying after me (august mid and sep) have got grants and i have not been assigned CO yet.
> All docs are already frontloaded.
> Any suggestions guys.


Hello Cheetu, noone from Sep got the grant yet.


----------



## abbasraza

Do we have submit to DIBP ; the bank statement/ Tax returns & other relevant docs for experience which is marked as irrelavant? Please guide, if any one received the grant in recent months without submitting additional docs for irrelevant experience.Please share your experience.


----------



## KeeDa

abbasraza said:


> Do we have submit to DIBP ; the bank statement/ Tax returns & other relevant docs for experience which is marked as irrelavant? Please guide, if any one received the grant in recent months without submitting additional docs for irrelevant experience.Please share your experience.


Some did while one member a few pages back (SreeIndia) was requested for docs from his previous irrelevant employment.


----------



## amirmz5

gurudev said:


> "Accelerating the process AND reducing the time" mean the same thing.
> 
> Do you mean inquiry by immigration department directed towards you OR vice versa???


What I am trying to say is that there are some applicants who said when they called the immigration department their case assessment time were reduced! 

I want to know that is it possible? Also is there any possibility that they forget something and when someone calls them, they (immigration agents) start doing what they must've done?

Thanks


----------



## gurudev

amirmz5 said:


> What I am trying to say is that there are some applicants who said when they called the immigration department their case assessment time were reduced!
> 
> I want to know that is it possible? Also is there any possibility that they forget something and when someone calls them, they (immigration agents) start doing what they must've done?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. In the past 2-3 months there have been many cases where a phone call to the immigration department led to a grant email in a few minutes to few hours or the next day. But that in my opinion was true for people whose case was already finalised. Now the immigration department seems to have had enough of phone calls and is telling applicants to wait patiently. They are very reluctant unless you are lucky to talk to someone who is very nice and friendly. But no harm in calling though just in case it's getting onto your nerves which is true for most of us, sadly.


----------



## hkashkoush

cheetu said:


> Still CO not assigned
> People applying after me (august mid and sep) have got grants and i have not been assigned CO yet.
> All docs are already frontloaded.
> Any suggestions guys.



Same here


----------



## vikram3151981

Is someone here from India who is a Central/State Government employee in India and have applied for Australian Migration?

Pl. reply.........


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

gurudev said:


> Yes. In the past 2-3 months there have been many cases where a phone call to the immigration department led to a grant email in a few minutes to few hours or the next day. But that in my opinion was true for people whose case was already finalised. Now the immigration department seems to have had enough of phone calls and is telling applicants to wait patiently. They are very reluctant unless you are lucky to talk to someone who is very nice and friendly. But no harm in calling though just in case it's getting onto your nerves which is true for most of us, sadly.


while this has happened in the past, no more so. I have been calling for over 2 months now but the gran tis elusive...
they have go tthe trick of people that they are callling up and walking away with a grant ... and were inundated with calls,,,, thus they have stopped entertaining now...

now even genuine calls are not being entertained.


----------



## ILY

ThunderDownUnder said:


> while this has happened in the past, no more so. I have been calling for over 2 months now but the gran tis elusive...
> they have go tthe trick of people that they are callling up and walking away with a grant ... and were inundated with calls,,,, thus they have stopped entertaining now...
> 
> now even genuine calls are not being entertained.


Yes, you are right, now they take your call only in case if CO is already assigned to your case else simple general answer. Even when CO is already assigned, they as your details and ask when did CO contacted you and what documents you been asked, have you submitted, if you say 'yes' then they say just wait CO will contact you if they need any more docs or info. I myself tried couple of times after the VAC2 payment but they gave me general answer that wait, some routine checks are going on. CO will contact you if required. No info about how much it will further take and how long we have to wait.....

Wait ------ wait and just wait.


----------



## deepgill

ILY said:


> Yes, you are right, now they take your call only in case if CO is already assigned to your case else simple general answer. Even when CO is already assigned, they as your details and ask when did CO contacted you and what documents you been asked, have you submitted, if you say 'yes' then they say just wait CO will contact you if they need any more docs or info. I myself tried couple of times after the VAC2 payment but they gave me general answer that wait, some routine checks are going on. CO will contact you if required. No info about how much it will further take and how long we have to wait.....
> 
> Wait ------ wait and just wait.


Your are right ILY I got same answer :frusty:


----------



## ILY

deepgill said:


> Your are right ILY I got same answer :frusty:


If you are already in Aus, then things will be bit faster for you than the offshore candidates.


----------



## deepgill

ILY said:


> If you are already in Aus, then things will be bit faster for you than the offshore candidates.


ILY I am offshore candidate.


----------



## jadu87

ILY said:


> If you are already in Aus, then things will be bit faster for you than the offshore candidates.


When you say faster, what does it mean?

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILY

jadu87 said:


> When you say faster, what does it mean?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


It means the trust on the candidate is bit more than the one who is offshore. In some cases onshore people need visa quickly as their visa might be getting expired soon.

Therefore, CO gives priority to these cases over the offshore candidates.


----------



## jadu87

ILY said:


> It means the trust on the candidate is bit more than the one who is offshore. In some cases onshore people need visa quickly as their visa might be getting expired soon.
> 
> Therefore, CO gives priority to these cases over the offshore candidates.


I'm onshore, yet to submit my VISA. Got invited during last round..


----------



## ILY

jadu87 said:


> I'm onshore, yet to submit my VISA. Got invited during last round..


Good then your case will be faster hope so,


----------



## jadu87

Yeah, Lets hope!


----------



## red_man

Hello everyone,


Just would like to confirm few things before I submit my application:

a) During my EOI, I didn't put any work experience as I was not claiming points for Work Experience. However, during my online visa application steps, they ask for "Employment history for the past 10 years". Should I leave it blank here or not as I am not claiming points for work experience?..I did have more than 2 years of work experience in Australia during my student visa where I worked different jobs but they were not related to my nominated occupation.

Please advise as I do not want to put wrong information because previously in my EOI, I didn't claim points on my work experience and didn't mention any work there at all.

Also, what are the chances of employment verification/reference checks if you're not claiming points on work experience but you do mention that work experience?.

Please share your experience.
Thanks you in advance


----------



## vinzy

red_man said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> Just would like to confirm few things before I submit my application:
> 
> a) During my EOI, I didn't put any work experience as I was not claiming points for Work Experience. However, during my online visa application steps, they ask for "Employment history for the past 10 years". Should I leave it blank here or not as I am not claiming points for work experience?..I did have more than 2 years of work experience in Australia during my student visa where I worked different jobs but they were not related to my nominated occupation.
> 
> Please advise as I do not want to put wrong information because previously in my EOI, I didn't claim points on my work experience and didn't mention any work there at all.
> 
> Also, what are the chances of employment verification/reference checks if you're not claiming points on work experience but you do mention that work experience?.
> 
> Please share your experience.
> Thanks you in advance


This is a debatable topic, it is in our best interest to upload as much information possible. Having said that, I have mentioned my work experience while lodging my EOI (which is less than three years) and which was "transferred" onto the electronic form 1393 (after I got my invite). Now, the onus of uploading documents supporting employment is upon us. While user "setfree" managed to get a grant without having to upload any employment related documents( though he did mention about his employment n his EOI), it remains to be seen whether it varies from CO to CO. As for me, I shall try and upload all my employment related documents. Hope this helps


----------



## KeeDa

vinzy said:


> While user "setfree" managed to get a grant without having to upload any employment related documents( though he did mention about his employment n his EOI), it remains to be seen whether it varies from CO to CO.


It indeed seems it varies from CO to CO. User SreeIndia reported a few pages ago about being requested for documents for employment that was not relevant.


----------



## 3sh

Hello Seniors,

I am new to this forum. I have applied for 190 - Skilled Nominated visa with Victoria State Nomination. I have two dependents with me (my wife and a 1.5 year old daughter). I have front loaded all the supporting required documents and PCC for my wife & myself. I have also generated the HAP Id for my wife and myself. I have a doubt that if I have to do Health check for my 1.5 years old daughter also? Please clarify.

P.S.: My CO has not been assigned. I thought I would do front load of all the documents so that it saves time considering the processing times for most of the people in the forum is within 2 months.


----------



## arun05

3sh said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have applied for 190 - Skilled Nominated visa with Victoria State Nomination. I have two dependents with me (my wife and a 1.5 year old daughter). I have front loaded all the supporting required documents and PCC for my wife & myself. I have also generated the HAP Id for my wife and myself. I have a doubt that if I have to do Health check for my 1.5 years old daughter also? Please clarify.
> 
> P.S.: My CO has not been assigned. I thought I would do front load of all the documents so that it saves time considering the processing times for most of the people in the forum is within 2 months.


Hi,

Yes, all person in application have to go for medical test. dependents under 12 years have just a simple medical test like--height, weight and eyes check nothing else.... Dont worry about that....


----------



## 3sh

Thanks for the quick reply. I will generate the HAP ID for my kid right away.

One more clarification. I dunno if people will be ready to share. I processed my submitted my Visa Application from India. Since I don't have credit limit to do the payment, I used my brother's credit card who is in US. When we checked the credit statement, we found that there were two entries with different amount charged.

1. Department of Immigrat - $4530 (Status: pending)
2. Department of Immigration Southport - $4609 (Status: processed)

I am worried about this. Whom should I contact for clarification. I tried Googling for such cases, names given in the credit statement and for contact numbers. I did not find proper answers. Anybody help me to get this issue of my mind, please.....


----------



## michael.mathew.philip

Hello everyone,

I have a query regarding "work experience" before I lodge my 189 visa.

Profile/Points Claim:

> Age: 30 points (26 years)
> English: 20 points (PTE-A >79 in all components)
> Qualification: 15 points ( Bachelors :Mechanical Engineering) 
> Sill Assessment: +ve from EA (233512 Mechanical Engineer)
> Relevant skill assessment from EA (work experience assessment): Not Done 

Total Points: 65

> I have been employed for the past 4 years in the same organisation until Sept'15. During which I held 3 posts (1 year as Apprentice, 1 year as Management Trainee and 2 years as an Engineer). I have resigned from the organisation as on Sept'15 and currently unemployed. [Note: I am not claiming any points for work experience]

My Current Status: 

> EOI lodged and visa invitation received.
> In the EOI I had listed down the above work experience details but marked them as "not relevant" since I did not want to claim work experience points. 

Before applying for the visa I would like to know:

1. Is it OK that I am currently "unemployed" when I apply for the visa? Or will this impact my application? 

2. I am planning to upload the below documents as proof of employment even though I am not claiming any points for work experience.

> Reference Letter from Manager and HR with all details including work hours and duties.
> Relieving Letter
> Service Letter
> Salary Hike Letters.
> Apprenticeship certificate for the 1st year when I was an apprentice.

Would this suffice?

Any information will be of great help.Thanks!


----------



## 3sh

The more information... The better situation....

I would suggest you to give you as many information about yourself as possible even if you are not claiming the points. Like mentioned by other, it varies from CO to CO. If the CO decides not to check those details, he may proceed forward. If CO decides to get more info, then you may have to fill in Form 1221 or Form 80 as per CO's request. Those forms need hefty amount of details & time to fill in. I got this from my relative who processed the PR visa recently. Hope this helps.


----------



## arun05

3sh said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I will generate the HAP ID for my kid right away.
> 
> One more clarification. I dunno if people will be ready to share. I processed my submitted my Visa Application from India. Since I don't have credit limit to do the payment, I used my brother's credit card who is in US. When we checked the credit statement, we found that there were two entries with different amount charged.
> 
> 1. Department of Immigrat - $4530 (Status: pending)
> 2. Department of Immigration Southport - $4609 (Status: processed)
> 
> I am worried about this. Whom should I contact for clarification. I tried Googling for such cases, names given in the credit statement and for contact numbers. I did not find proper answers. Anybody help me to get this issue of my mind, please.....


Regarding the deduction of amount, you can check with CC company itself and another thing you mentioned that in your application you have 2 dependents. Charges must be 6368 AUD and it is nearly equal to 4609 USD.......


----------



## 3sh

Yeah, I am pretty sure that the second entry is the right one. I am worried only about first one. Let me wait for sometime before I check with CC guys. All I can do with CC guys is to report suspicious transaction


----------



## 3sh

It will not affect your application. I don't think 189 mandates you to have a job or job offer to apply. It is okay as long as you get sufficient points with or without work experience.

But do not hide any detail from CO. It is very good that you are uploading all the documents relevant or irrelevant.


----------



## 3sh

michael.mathew.philip said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a query regarding "work experience" before I lodge my 189 visa.
> 
> Profile/Points Claim:
> 
> > Age: 30 points (26 years)
> > English: 20 points (PTE-A >79 in all components)
> > Qualification: 15 points ( Bachelors :Mechanical Engineering)
> > Sill Assessment: +ve from EA (233512 Mechanical Engineer)
> > Relevant skill assessment from EA (work experience assessment): Not Done
> 
> Total Points: 65
> 
> > I have been employed for the past 4 years in the same organisation until Sept'15. During which I held 3 posts (1 year as Apprentice, 1 year as Management Trainee and 2 years as an Engineer). I have resigned from the organisation as on Sept'15 and currently unemployed. [Note: I am not claiming any points for work experience]
> 
> My Current Status:
> 
> > EOI lodged and visa invitation received.
> > In the EOI I had listed down the above work experience details but marked them as "not relevant" since I did not want to claim work experience points.
> 
> Before applying for the visa I would like to know:
> 
> 1. Is it OK that I am currently "unemployed" when I apply for the visa? Or will this impact my application?
> 
> 2. I am planning to upload the below documents as proof of employment even though I am not claiming any points for work experience.
> 
> > Reference Letter from Manager and HR with all details including work hours and duties.
> > Relieving Letter
> > Service Letter
> > Salary Hike Letters.
> > Apprenticeship certificate for the 1st year when I was an apprentice.
> 
> Would this suffice?
> 
> Any information will be of great help.Thanks!


It will not affect your application. I don't think 189 mandates you to have a job or job offer to apply. It is okay as long as you get sufficient points with or without work experience.

But do not hide any detail from CO. It is very good that you are uploading all the documents relevant or irrelevant.


----------



## temiseun

Hello Seniors,

Please I would like to know if it is mandatory to have my irrelevant work experience document uploaded?

I have EA assessment for 5years relevant work experience and my previous work experience is totally not relevant and the company has even folded up. I see a lot of people talking about CO requesting for non-relevant experience reference.

I will appreciate clarification on this. Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

temiseun said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Please I would like to know if it is mandatory to have my irrelevant work experience document uploaded?
> 
> I have EA assessment for 5years relevant work experience and my previous work experience is totally not relevant and the company has even folded up. I see a lot of people talking about CO requesting for non-relevant experience reference.
> 
> I will appreciate clarification on this. Thanks


In our case ACS determines a part of our work experience (say initial 2 years after qualification) as irrelevant and not to be counted towards points. The qualification and these 2 years help us get the skilled title/ positive assessment. Therefore these 2 years are equally important (even though they are not directly counting towards points). It is these 2 years that we were discussing above as our irrelevant work experience and we generally also do declare it in our EOI as well as visa application as such. It depends on the case officer, but very rarely does a CO ask for documents from this 2 year period in our case (since it helped gain the skilled assessment). In your case (EA), your irrelevant work experience neither helps in the assessment nor towards points and so they should not ask anything from such an employment. But, we never know- it all depends on the CO and the circumstances- for instance, if it were some public health or defense or police related work, then although irrelevant, the CO might be interested in having those on the records.

Also, although we are talking about it a lot, it is just a few applicants that I've seen so far who were asked for documents related to irrelevant work experience, but, they are very recent applicants.


----------



## temiseun

Thanks Keeda for the clarification.. I am fine then. Just waiting for grant, hopefully by this month end with the recent trend of direct grant we are seeing lately.. Also sure yours should be coming in the coming week 



KeeDa said:


> In our case ACS determines a part of our work experience (say initial 2 years after qualification) as irrelevant and not to be counted towards points. The qualification and these 2 years help us get the skilled title/ positive assessment. Therefore these 2 years are equally important (even though they are not directly counting towards points). It is these 2 years that we were discussing above as our irrelevant work experience and we generally also do declare it in our EOI as well as visa application as such. It depends on the case officer, but very rarely does a CO ask for documents from this 2 year period in our case (since it helped gain the skilled assessment). In your case (EA), your irrelevant work experience neither helps in the assessment nor towards points and so they should not ask anything from such an employment. But, we never know- it all depends on the CO and the circumstances- for instance, if it were some public health or defense or police related work, then although irrelevant, the CO might be interested in having those on the records.
> 
> Also, although we are talking about it a lot, it is just a few applicants that I've seen so far who were asked for documents related to irrelevant work experience, but, they are very recent applicants.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Guys, I have a question again concerning Form 80.

On question no. 20 for Employment details, it asks for occupation "and" duties under the same column. I have typed my job titles there but there is hardly enough space to type the duties, roles and responsibilities. What have you all done for this?

Also, regarding PCC... I am submitting notarized colour copies of all PCCs. Or is it better to submit original colour scans that are not notarized? Could a CO come back and ask non-notarized colour scans because he doesn't want copies, he wants "originals"??


----------



## SujithSagar

Hi all! My CO asked me to submit Personal Particulars for my Wife (dependant) and I am not sure if it is just form 80 or 80 and 1221 as well.. Any idea guys?


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Guys, I have a question again concerning Form 80.
> 
> On question no. 20 for Employment details, it asks for occupation "and" duties under the same column. I have typed my job titles there but there is hardly enough space to type the duties, roles and responsibilities. What have you all done for this?
> 
> Also, regarding PCC... I am submitting notarized colour copies of all PCCs. Or is it better to submit original colour scans that are not notarized? Could a CO come back and ask non-notarized colour scans because he doesn't want copies, he wants "originals"??


That space is very limited. I just fit in whatever I could.

As for PCC, since you wish to submit the notarized copy and are concerned about submitting originals, then submit both- in the same 2 page pdf with first page being the original and second one being the copy.


----------



## KeeDa

SujithSagar said:


> Hi all! My CO asked me to submit Personal Particulars for my Wife (dependant) and I am not sure if it is just form 80 or 80 and 1221 as well.. Any idea guys?


Scroll down to the page titled "Request Detail" in the IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf that you received. It lists all that you have been requested to submit as part of "Personal particulars for character assessment"


----------



## ILY

*By the Grace and Blessings of Almighty Allah, I received Grant notifications today. *

Thank you all and wish you all happy Grants coming soon.


----------



## omarsh

ILY said:


> *By the Grace and Blessings of Almighty Allah, I received Grant notifications today. *
> 
> Thank you all and wish you all happy Grants coming soon.


Congratulations


----------



## deepgill

ILY said:


> *By the Grace and Blessings of Almighty Allah, I received Grant notifications today. *
> 
> Thank you all and wish you all happy Grants coming soon.


Wow! Congratulations. . ILY.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

ILY said:


> *By the Grace and Blessings of Almighty Allah, I received Grant notifications today. *
> 
> Thank you all and wish you all happy Grants coming soon.


 Congratulations ILY

Could you share your timelines please?


----------



## ILY

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Congratulations ILY
> 
> Could you share your timelines please?


By the Grace and Blessings of Almighty Allah, I received Grant notifications today. 

Thank you all and wish you all happy Grants coming soon.


----------



## red_man

vinzy said:


> red_man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> Just would like to confirm few things before I submit my application:
> 
> a) During my EOI, I didn't put any work experience as I was not claiming points for Work Experience. However, during my online visa application steps, they ask for "Employment history for the past 10 years". Should I leave it blank here or not as I am not claiming points for work experience?..I did have more than 2 years of work experience in Australia during my student visa where I worked different jobs but they were not related to my nominated occupation.
> 
> Please advise as I do not want to put wrong information because previously in my EOI, I didn't claim points on my work experience and didn't mention any work there at all.
> 
> Also, what are the chances of employment verification/reference checks if you're not claiming points on work experience but you do mention that work experience?.
> 
> Please share your experience.
> Thanks you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> This is a debatable topic, it is in our best interest to upload as much information possible. Having said that, I have mentioned my work experience while lodging my EOI (which is less than three years) and which was "transferred" onto the electronic form 1393 (after I got my invite). Now, the onus of uploading documents supporting employment is upon us. While user "setfree" managed to get a grant without having to upload any employment related documents( though he did mention about his employment n his EOI), it remains to be seen whether it varies from CO to CO. As for me, I shall try and upload all my employment related documents. Hope this helps
Click to expand...


Thanks Vinzy

Just to clarify, I worked for different organizations as a part time and casual employee. I have no problems with that work experience.
However, how can I put my 2 months of work experience where I was working for different employers for casual jobs like at restaurant and customer service etc?.

I did mention that work experience in my 485 visa application 2 years ago...but I'm just think whether should I skip it or do mention it?.. just gonna be a little bit mess on my form lol.
My whole point is, is that really important to even mention your jobs which we have perform for 2 weeks with one employer or a month with another one??.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Thanks KeeDa for your answers. Did you submit notarized copy or simply colour scan of original pcc?

Congrats ILY!


----------



## abbasraza

ILY said:


> *By the Grace and Blessings of Almighty Allah, I received Grant notifications today. *
> 
> Thank you all and wish you all happy Grants coming soon.


Congrats


----------



## ZubairKhan

ILY said:


> *By the Grace and Blessings of Almighty Allah, I received Grant notifications today. *
> 
> Thank you all and wish you all happy Grants coming soon.



Congratulations ILY, best of luck for future


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thanks KeeDa for your answers. Did you submit notarized copy or simply colour scan of original pcc?
> 
> Congrats ILY!


I submitted just the colour scan of original PCC- even though our Indian original PCC has just the passport office stamps and a signature in colour and everything else (even the photograph) is b/w. In my wife's case, even the stamps are b/w and just the officer's signature is in green colour. I still did not bother to notarize and uploaded as-is.

Congrats ILY... I missed that you got the grant... I guess it was just yesterday that you were contemplating giving them a call or counting days or something!


----------



## vikram3151981

Congratulations ILY for the grant and best luck for journey ahead


----------



## abbasraza

ZubairKhan said:


> Congratulations ILY, best of luck for future


@ZubairKhan - What additional docs CO requested from you?


----------



## ILY

Thanks you all, I hope you will all get your grants v soon, in sha Allah.

Stay Blessed


----------



## vinzy

red_man said:


> Thanks Vinzy
> 
> Just to clarify, I worked for different organizations as a part time and casual employee. I have no problems with that work experience.
> However, how can I put my 2 months of work experience where I was working for different employers for casual jobs like at restaurant and customer service etc?.
> 
> I did mention that work experience in my 485 visa application 2 years ago...but I'm just think whether should I skip it or do mention it?.. just gonna be a little bit mess on my form lol.
> My whole point is, is that really important to even mention your jobs which we have perform for 2 weeks with one employer or a month with another one??.
> Thanks in advance


I went through the form 80 and form 1221 where in they ask us to mention about the jobs we held ever since we graduated. Its good to tell them about the jobs you did because it shows you were independent financially and were supporting yourself. That I guess is very important convincing factor for the immi guys. Though its just my opinion. I dd only technical jobs so I am going to mention that. If you dont mention it, then you will have to explain what you did in that "gap period" of technical unemployment.


----------



## JavaKandy

Hey Guys

Need your help, I have submitted my EOI on 2nd of October 2015 with 60 marks for ANSZO CODE - 261313(Software Engineer). But when i check the current round of invitation (7 September 2015) the cutoff date for 2613 is still 9 May 2015. So when can i expect to get an Invitation for my EOI.


----------



## ZubairKhan

abbasraza said:


> @ZubairKhan - What additional docs CO requested from you?



Polio vaccination certificate ..... do upload this upfront


----------



## jewelthief

Does anyone know what to make of TRIM email by CO especially in my following case:

My CO sent me Natural Justice letter and asked to comment on adverse information received in mid September. I mailed her my response within 5 days but after that I haven't heard from her from last 20 days. Today I have received an email with TRIM included in subject line asking me to provide PCC of my spouse of a foreign country where she stayed for more than 12 months.

I am confused as what to make of this. As CO hasn't replied to my response to natural justice letter, does this mean that she is satisfied with my response and only waiting me to send PCC of my spouse? OR do they refuse visas only after all requirements are met? I mean even if they are not satisfied with my response to their natural justice letter and are going to reject my application then why would they get me into hassle of producing PCC of my spouse of a country where it is quite difficult to obtain it.

Some say TRIM means "The requirement is met" and some say it is "The requirement is mandatory". In my circumstances, it seems that later is the case.

Any body who has gone through this experience may want want help me here? It will appreciated.


----------



## kaju

jewelthief said:


> Does anyone know what to make of TRIM email by CO especially in my following case:
> 
> My CO sent me Natural Justice letter and asked to comment on adverse information received in mid September. I mailed her my response within 5 days but after that I haven't heard from her from last 20 days. Today I have received an email with TRIM included in subject line asking me to provide PCC of my spouse of a foreign country where she stayed for more than 12 months.
> 
> I am confused as what to make of this. As CO hasn't replied to my response to natural justice letter, does this mean that she is satisfied with my response and only waiting me to send PCC of my spouse? OR do they refuse visas only after all requirements are met? I mean even if they are not satisfied with my response to their natural justice letter and are going to reject my application then why would they get me into hassle of producing PCC of my spouse of a country where it is quite difficult to obtain it.
> 
> Some say TRIM means "The requirement is met" and some say it is "The requirement is mandatory". In my circumstances, it seems that later is the case.
> 
> Any body who has gone through this experience may want want help me here? It will appreciated.


If you were going to be refused they wouldn't waste their time and yours asking for additional documents.

TRIM is the name of DIBP's online document storage system. When a document is stored, "TRIM" is appended by the system to the document name. It does not mean "The requirement is met" or "The requirement is mandatory". It has no meaning at all in relation to the content of the document or requirement for any document. Relax.


----------



## Rania.

Hi All,
I called them twice today to enquire about the status as the first time the guy who answered was very blunt and rude and didn't want to help. His answer was only "you have to wait". The second time the lady who answered checked my details. According to her it takes 35 days after you are requested additional documents for the CO to re-check the application. I asked her if my application is still going routine checks or is only waiting for a decision to be made but she only said "you need to be patient and wait  ". Employment verification with me and all previous and current HR has finished 2 weeks ago. This wait is killing....I was hoping to hang up and get my grant in few minutes, but didn't happen ((


----------



## SujithSagar

Hey Rania! Where did you call ? GSM Brisbane or Adelaide? I've called Brisbane today and was on hold for 30 minutes and hung up as no one answered;is it usual? It's been 33 days since CO contacted me. Hope I'll get grant notification on 35th day as per the lady you spoke to. 

Good luck to you!


Rania. said:


> Hi All, I called them twice today to enquire about the status as the first time the guy who answered was very blunt and rude and didn't want to help. His answer was only "you have to wait". The second time the lady who answered checked my details. According to her it takes 35 days after you are requested additional documents for the CO to re-check the application. I asked her if my application is still going routine checks or is only waiting for a decision to be made but she only said "you need to be patient and wait  ". Employment verification with me and all previous and current HR has finished 2 weeks ago. This wait is killing....I was hoping to hang up and get my grant in few minutes, but didn't happen ((


----------



## Rania.

SujithSagar said:


> Hey Rania! Where did you call ? GSM Brisbane or Adelaide? I've called Brisbane today and was on hold for 30 minutes and hung up as no one answered;is it usual? It's been 33 days since CO contacted me. Hope I'll get grant notification on 35th day as per the lady you spoke to.
> 
> Good luck to you!


I called +61731367000 at 9:10 am australia time and the second time was 12:30 pm australia time and in both attempt they picked up the call in less then a minute. Good luck to u too and to everyone waiting


----------



## vchandwani

Hi All, 
Sharing good news with you all . I received my direct grant today, thanks all for your support.


----------



## sri2107

Guys 8th sep guy contacted by CO......Jenny


----------



## jelli-kallu

Rania. said:


> Hi All,
> I called them twice today to enquire about the status as the first time the guy who answered was very blunt and rude and didn't want to help. His answer was only "you have to wait". The second time the lady who answered checked my details. According to her it takes 35 days after you are requested additional documents for the CO to re-check the application. I asked her if my application is still going routine checks or is only waiting for a decision to be made but she only said "you need to be patient and wait  ". Employment verification with me and all previous and current HR has finished 2 weeks ago. This wait is killing....I was hoping to hang up and get my grant in few minutes, but didn't happen ((


I had called up 10 days ago and a guy picked up the call from GSM Adelaide. He too mentioned that it takes 35 days from the date CO contacted me. So looks like they have a consistent messaging going out! Whether they will honor the SLA is another question. My 35th day will be today and I haven't seen any updates. So, I suppose we need to bluntly tell ourselves "WAIT"


----------



## SujithSagar

Hey I just called GSM Brisbane and mentioned them that it is my 36th day since CO contacted me for additional documents and the lady said its 35 days from the day I clicked request to complete. She also said that it could be a different CO, need not be the same CO who contacted us initially. So, lets WAIT :fingerscrossed::juggle:



jelli-kallu said:


> I had called up 10 days ago and a guy picked up the call from GSM Adelaide. He too mentioned that it takes 35 days from the date CO contacted me. So looks like they have a consistent messaging going out! Whether they will honor the SLA is another question. My 35th day will be today and I haven't seen any updates. So, I suppose we need to bluntly tell ourselves "WAIT"


----------



## saggi_au

jelli-kallu said:


> I had called up 10 days ago and a guy picked up the call from GSM Adelaide. He too mentioned that it takes 35 days from the date CO contacted me. So looks like they have a consistent messaging going out! Whether they will honor the SLA is another question. My 35th day will be today and I haven't seen any updates. So, I suppose we need to bluntly tell ourselves "WAIT"


Do we know if this 35 days are working days or total 35 days including holidays/weekends?


----------



## abbasraza

Anyone contacted by CO or received direct grant from 7th Sep invitation round? How much time they takes?


----------



## jelli-kallu

saggi_au said:


> Do we know if this 35 days are working days or total 35 days including holidays/weekends?


Good question! I don't know!


----------



## ZubairKhan

Rania. said:


> Hi All,
> I called them twice today to enquire about the status as the first time the guy who answered was very blunt and rude and didn't want to help. His answer was only "you have to wait". The second time the lady who answered checked my details. According to her it takes 35 days after you are requested additional documents for the CO to re-check the application. I asked her if my application is still going routine checks or is only waiting for a decision to be made but she only said "you need to be patient and wait  ". Employment verification with me and all previous and current HR has finished 2 weeks ago. This wait is killing....I was hoping to hang up and get my grant in few minutes, but didn't happen ((



35 days to get back to application? that's not fair..... I called yesterday and the only answer after asking my name was please wait, CO will contact if so required.....


----------



## Ursan

Hi guys,

I had applied for 189 under computer network and systems engineer and got a CO allocated this morning and have requested a copy of my wife's birth certificate and a proof of genuine relationship because i was only in India for 15 days after our wedding..but we have been in a relationship for over 6 years. I have printed all the bank statements where transfers have been made from 2010 onwards to her account from me. We are planning to give a copy of our joint bank account in India and her license copy which has the same address as my Indian address as well as the passport(same address as mine as we changed it after marriage) and also a copy of fixed deposit made under her name and i am the nominee. I am also planning on giving marriage photos as well as skype call logs to prove an ongoing relationship. Can you guys please provide any more input as to anything else that i should be providing them??

How soon after we have provided the documents do they give you the grant these days??

Thanks and good luck to you guys and I hope you will get a co allocated soon!!


----------



## JK684

Ursan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had applied for 189 under computer network and systems engineer and got a CO allocated this morning and have requested a copy of my wife's birth certificate and a proof of genuine relationship because i was only in India for 15 days after our wedding..but we have been in a relationship for over 6 years. I have printed all the bank statements where transfers have been made from 2010 onwards to her account from me. We are planning to give a copy of our joint bank account in India and her license copy which has the same address as my Indian address as well as the passport(same address as mine as we changed it after marriage) and also a copy of fixed deposit made under her name and i am the nominee. I am also planning on giving marriage photos as well as skype call logs to prove an ongoing relationship. Can you guys please provide any more input as to anything else that i should be providing them??
> 
> How soon after we have provided the documents do they give you the grant these days??
> 
> Thanks and good luck to you guys and I hope you will get a co allocated soon!!


it might take upto a month I guess or sooner. Depends on the no. of cases they process each month. 

btw, why you want to provide skype chat logs, when you have other proofs like marriage photos and marriage certificate etc  ?


----------



## kenny_lowe23

sri2107 said:


> Guys 8th sep guy contacted by CO......Jenny


Hey Sri,

What did they request from you?


----------



## kenny_lowe23

abbasraza said:


> Anyone contacted by CO or received direct grant from 7th Sep invitation round? How much time they takes?


Hi Abbas,

We've had 2 direct grant and as I just noticed one person was contacted by the CO.

You can updated your details in the excel sheet below and see how others in your group are progressing.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...uBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/htmlview?pli=1#gid=277


----------



## cooldude555

saggi_au said:


> Do we know if this 35 days are working days or total 35 days including holidays/weekends?


I think it is 35 calendar days and not working days.


----------



## sri2107

I did not get CO allocated...i was just saying Jenny got CO contact



kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hey Sri,
> 
> What did they request from you?


----------



## vikram3151981

@Ur san
When did you file ur visa?

I filed on 24 September hence a bit curious about outcome/CO allocation.


----------



## cooldude555

vikram3151981 said:


> @Ur san
> When did you file ur visa?
> 
> I filed on 24 September hence a bit curious about outcome/CO allocation.


You have a long way to go my friend. It would take some time before a CO gets allotted to your file. All the best.


----------



## vikram3151981

Thanks cooldude. .....


----------



## abbasraza

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi Abbas,
> 
> We've had 2 direct grant and as I just noticed one person was contacted by the CO.
> 
> You can updated your details in the excel sheet below and see how others in your group are progressing.
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...uBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/htmlview?pli=1#gid=277


Hi, thanks for your information. My details are already available in row-20. Only 1 person received the direct grant from 7thSep2015 visa round. I think he is onshore thats why he received early response. Let hope for the best.


----------



## aman1989

hey guys i hav jus given my ielts exam general practice and achived a score of 7.5 ovrall and L-8 R-8.5 W-7.5 S-6.5. I hav done btech in mechanical engineer and have a 3 year experiance in my home business.Am i eligible for visa 189 ??? What documents should i show for my experiance


----------



## arun05

aman1989 said:


> hey guys i hav jus given my ielts exam general practice and achived a score of 7.5 ovrall and L-8 R-8.5 W-7.5 S-6.5. I hav done btech in mechanical engineer and have a 3 year experiance in my home business.Am i eligible for visa 189 ??? What documents should i show for my experiance


yes you are eligible for 189.... Regarding documents and criteria please check below link:-

*Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)*


----------



## neerajaset71

Hi, i have applied for India PCC from CGI, Dubai. Their SLA is 5 working days, even same was told to me by BLS. Its been 10 now...on asking they are saying its under process at CGI, same is written on their application track status. They have kept my passport as well due to which I cannot travel for my long weekend.
Does anyone have any experience to get India PCC from dubai? Pls share


----------



## abbasraza

aman1989 said:


> hey guys i hav jus given my ielts exam general practice and achived a score of 7.5 ovrall and L-8 R-8.5 W-7.5 S-6.5. I hav done btech in mechanical engineer and have a 3 year experiance in my home business.Am i eligible for visa 189 ??? What documents should i show for my experiance


you can claim 10 points if you score at least 7 band in each module. Currently you can't claim points because your speaking is 6.5 band.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

neerajaset71 said:


> Hi, i have applied for India PCC from CGI, Dubai. Their SLA is 5 working days, even same was told to me by BLS. Its been 10 now...on asking they are saying its under process at CGI, same is written on their application track status. They have kept my passport as well due to which I cannot travel for my long weekend.
> Does anyone have any experience to get India PCC from dubai? Pls share


Not in Dubai but I'm facing an identical problem here in South Africa. It's been 2 weeks since submission and BLS claims that it takes only one week normally. When I call them they say that it is under process at the high commission and that I should wait a few more days. Painful wait!


----------



## SujithSagar

Please provide as many photos as you can, before marriage, marriage and after marriage. Also provide phone calls log and chats from Skype or what so ever as you have mentioned. Also upload the license and passport copies. Do you have marriage certificate? 

You can provide wedding invitations from both sides and Facebook relationship status on your timeline as well. 

These are the documents my colleague provided to prove her relationship is genuine. I'm not really sure if they need bank statements and fixed deposit copies. Let seniors reply you regarding that. 

Case officer didn't ask me to prove relationship, I've just uploaded Marriage certificate and that is it. 
Good luck!
Sujith



Ursan said:


> Hi guys, I had applied for 189 under computer network and systems engineer and got a CO allocated this morning and have requested a copy of my wife's birth certificate and a proof of genuine relationship because i was only in India for 15 days after our wedding..but we have been in a relationship for over 6 years. I have printed all the bank statements where transfers have been made from 2010 onwards to her account from me. We are planning to give a copy of our joint bank account in India and her license copy which has the same address as my Indian address as well as the passport(same address as mine as we changed it after marriage) and also a copy of fixed deposit made under her name and i am the nominee. I am also planning on giving marriage photos as well as skype call logs to prove an ongoing relationship. Can you guys please provide any more input as to anything else that i should be providing them?? How soon after we have provided the documents do they give you the grant these days?? Thanks and good luck to you guys and I hope you will get a co allocated soon!!


----------



## JK684

vikram3151981 said:


> @Ur san
> When did you file ur visa?
> 
> I filed on 24 September hence a bit curious about outcome/CO allocation.


too early to worry about CO allocation buddy, wait patiently for 45-60 days then start worrying


----------



## JK684

aman1989 said:


> hey guys i hav jus given my ielts exam general practice and achived a score of 7.5 ovrall and L-8 R-8.5 W-7.5 S-6.5. I hav done btech in mechanical engineer and have a 3 year experiance in my home business.Am i eligible for visa 189 ??? What documents should i show for my experiance


with this IELTS score, you will not get 10 points for English. Try PTE-A to get 10 / 20 points for English Proficiency.


----------



## neerajaset71

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Not in Dubai but I'm facing an identical problem here in South Africa. It's been 2 weeks since submission and BLS claims that it takes only one week normally. When I call them they say that it is under process at the high commission and that I should wait a few more days. Painful wait!


This is problem with all BLS center
My friend has got his India PCC from CGI Dubai in 3 days, so that made me feel happy that their SLA is really 5 working days. Now I came to know one more fact that if your passport is issued (new or renewed) from CGI, Dubai, then it takes 5 days and if it is issue from India, then it takes 10 or more due to PS verification.
I submitted 1 EAP-II form with one particulars details forms in triplicate. Ohhh this wait kills me as my holidays are there this weekend and i need to travel...


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

neerajaset71 said:


> This is problem with all BLS center
> My friend has got his India PCC from CGI Dubai in 3 days, so that made me feel happy that their SLA is really 5 working days. Now I came to know one more fact that if your passport is issued (new or renewed) from CGI, Dubai, then it takes 5 days and if it is issue from India, then it takes 10 or more due to PS verification.
> I submitted 1 EAP-II form with one particulars details forms in triplicate. Ohhh this wait kills me as my holidays are there this weekend and i need to travel...


I'm not sure about that info re: if passport issued in India it is longer wait. With the same exact passport I got my pcc back in 4 days in April 2015. But now I can't use that pcc because it will shorten my IED date. So I need to wait patiently for this new one.


----------



## neerajaset71

I am new member of this awesome forum, though I have joined it in Feb 2015 (when I decided to start my immigration process) I was a quite observer of this forum. To break my silence, I need to give my details.
I am in same boat of 7th Sept invitation round, lodged 189 on 11 Sept, all docs front loaded with form 1221, form 80, CV for myself and spouse. Only thing left is my India PCC. I hope I will get it before CO ask for it.
I am also going to pay second installment as my wife is from EU and she doesn't speak English at all, and there is no point for me to ask her to prepare and sit for exams just for this (How will you feel if i ask you to sit for French exam)))...so happy to pay.


----------



## jadu87

I just lodged my VISA. Invited on October 9th.. Are you guys uploading a color photograph as part of uploading documents? 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## SujithSagar

jadu87 said:


> I just lodged my VISA. Invited on October 9th.. Are you guys uploading a color photograph as part of uploading documents? Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


 I didn't upload my photo and CO didn't ask for that either.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

neerajaset71 said:


> I am new member of this awesome forum, though I have joined it in Feb 2015 (when I decided to start my immigration process) I was a quite observer of this forum. To break my silence, I need to give my details.
> I am in same boat of 7th Sept invitation round, lodged 189 on 11 Sept, all docs front loaded with form 1221, form 80, CV for myself and spouse. Only thing left is my India PCC. I hope I will get it before CO ask for it.
> I am also going to pay second installment as my wife is from EU and she doesn't speak English at all, and there is no point for me to ask her to prepare and sit for exams just for this (How will you feel if i ask you to sit for French exam)))...so happy to pay.


Good to meet you here! My form 80 is actually on hold because I'm waiting to receive my passport back from the Indian embassy so that I can see all the entry and exit stamps and then fill out the travel history section on form 80. So because of this India pcc thing and BLS delay, everything else is waiting. Also have to go to the bank and collect one last statement but they won't give me without me showing passport.


----------



## aman1989

Can i apply for assessment at engineeers australia with this score?????


----------



## aman1989

JK684 said:


> aman1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys i hav jus given my ielts exam general practice and achived a score of 7.5 ovrall and L-8 R-8.5 W-7.5 S-6.5. I hav done btech in mechanical engineer and have a 3 year experiance in my home business.Am i eligible for visa 189 ??? What documents should i show for my experiance
> 
> 
> 
> with this IELTS score, you will not get 10 points for English. Try PTE-A to get 10 / 20 points for English Proficiency.
Click to expand...

Can i apply for assessment at engineers australia with dis score??????


----------



## JK684

aman1989 said:


> Can i apply for assessment at engineers australia with dis score??????


Check in their site, I dont have any idea about EA assessment. I heard that there is some IELTS score requirement for EA. I have done ACS assessment for my case.


----------



## ravirami

aman1989 said:


> Can i apply for assessment at engineers australia with dis score??????


Yes, you can... You require 6 band in each module.. That's it.. You already have it.. so you can go further for your assessment..


----------



## sharan22too

Rania. said:


> Hi All,
> I called them twice today to enquire about the status as the first time the guy who answered was very blunt and rude and didn't want to help. His answer was only "you have to wait". The second time the lady who answered checked my details. According to her it takes 35 days after you are requested additional documents for the CO to re-check the application. I asked her if my application is still going routine checks or is only waiting for a decision to be made but she only said "you need to be patient and wait  ". Employment verification with me and all previous and current HR has finished 2 weeks ago. This wait is killing....I was hoping to hang up and get my grant in few minutes, but didn't happen ((


Dont worry, the grant should be on the way  , and thanks for the information, i dint know this 35 days thing!! tomorrow will be my 35 th day. lets see :fingerscrossed:


----------



## seledi

My Wife got a new Passport which surname changed (only surname got changed)
Does this needs to be mentioned under in 
question 5, 
question 12 (previous passport 'YES') ??
question 12 ( old passport details??)


----------



## vinzy

jadu87 said:


> I just lodged my VISA. Invited on October 9th.. Are you guys uploading a color photograph as part of uploading documents?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


Am gonna upload all documents as per the 189 document checklist on the immi website... (don't wanna take any chances)

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## hkaur

seledi said:


> My Wife got a new Passport which surname changed (only surname got changed)
> Does this needs to be mentioned under in
> question 5,
> question 12 (previous passport 'YES') ??
> question 12 ( old passport details??)


Yes. You would also need to fill and upload form 929:

https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/929.pdf


----------



## saggi_au

seledi said:


> My Wife got a new Passport which surname changed (only surname got changed)
> Does this needs to be mentioned under in
> question 5,
> question 12 (previous passport 'YES') ??
> question 12 ( old passport details??)


Yes; you need to mention.
Also, select "Other" in question 13 and provide details in the box. In Q 14 provide old passport details.


----------



## rameshkumar

Hi guys I need your suggestion i am in confusing situation my situation is I lodged my application for both 189 with 65 points and updated 190 with 70 points on 5th of October 2015 in both general accountant and external accountant my question is my visa will be expiring on 22nd of October 2015 and next invitation round for 189 starts on 23rd oct and to be on a safe side I have invitation of 489 from Orana NSW and they gave me 60 days to accept the invitation which will expire on 1/December/2015 so what do you guys suggest Whether I should wait for the next invitation round or be On a safe side I should accept 489 invitation which will cost me around $3500 

Visa lodged 5 October 2015
Subclass 189 65 points
Subclass 190 70 points

And last question my visa will expire on 22/10/2015 and invitation round for 189 starts at midnight so if I don't get the invitation on 23/10/2015 and I accept the invitation of 489 after round finished around 2am is that will be issue


----------



## kingsss125

It's a GRANT!

to all the wonderful people, THANK YOU!!!!!

Lodged date-01/09/2015
Grant date- Today 14/09/2015.
Onshore applicant
Single employment episode
Medicals, PCC uploaded.
No migration agent involved- this forum is best in terms of everything.

It's been a long journey for me. There is abundance of information available in this forum. my 2 cents- upload the documents that are mentioned in the checklist to support your application( no more or no less).

I wish everyone a quick grant, good health.

Party on my mind...

"3" Cheers!


----------



## abbasraza

kingsss125 said:


> It's a GRANT!
> 
> to all the wonderful people, THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> Lodged date-01/09/2015
> Grant date- Today 14/09/2015.
> Onshore applicant
> Single employment episode
> Medicals, PCC uploaded.
> No migration agent involved- this forum is best in terms of everything.
> 
> It's been a long journey for me. There is abundance of information available in this forum. my 2 cents- upload the documents that are mentioned in the checklist to support your application( no more or no less).
> 
> I wish everyone a quick grant, good health.
> 
> Party on my mind...
> 
> "3" Cheers!


Congratulation


----------



## dwarasilareddy

It's my pleasure to let you know guyz good news that today morning I received the golden and memorable mails of life time.

Finally the wait of 111 days has come to an end. I woke up at morning 7am and straight away went to mail app on my iPhone with the impression of nothing should be there as I am used to wait for some time, and suddenly unbelievable and speechless to find three auto generator mails from DIBP and very excited to share with my wife immediately. So, God has blessed my family with PR's (Me, Wife & kid).

I would feel that though this decision could be taken much earlier when they reviewed my application on 19 Sep, anyways, hang on guyz, your day is not far away.

This forum has been immensely helpful for each and every step of PR process, thanks to one and all. Special thanks to Keeda, you are very helpful nature. I wish each and every one waiting speedy grant.


----------



## bansalch

kingsss125 said:


> It's a GRANT!
> 
> to all the wonderful people, THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> Lodged date-01/09/2015
> Grant date- Today 14/09/2015.
> Onshore applicant
> Single employment episode
> Medicals, PCC uploaded.
> No migration agent involved- this forum is best in terms of everything.
> 
> It's been a long journey for me. There is abundance of information available in this forum. my 2 cents- upload the documents that are mentioned in the checklist to support your application( no more or no less).
> 
> I wish everyone a quick grant, good health.
> 
> Party on my mind...
> 
> "3" Cheers!


congratulations... please share your checklist


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

hkaur said:


> Yes. You would also need to fill and upload form 929:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/929.pdf


Hi. What is this form 929 for exactly? 
My wife's passport with post-marriage surname is already 2 years old now. Do I need to fill in 929?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

kingsss125 said:


> It's a GRANT!
> 
> to all the wonderful people, THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> Lodged date-01/09/2015
> Grant date- Today 14/09/2015.
> Onshore applicant
> Single employment episode
> Medicals, PCC uploaded.
> No migration agent involved- this forum is best in terms of everything.
> 
> It's been a long journey for me. There is abundance of information available in this forum. my 2 cents- upload the documents that are mentioned in the checklist to support your application( no more or no less).
> 
> I wish everyone a quick grant, good health.
> 
> Party on my mind...
> 
> "3" Cheers!


Congrats!! Did you upload only what's asked on the checklist and nothing more? No form 80 or no bank statements??


----------



## kingsss125

yes, just what's there on the checklist.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist













Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats!! Did you upload only what's asked on the checklist and nothing more? No form 80 or no bank statements??


----------



## kingsss125

Thanks!

I've uploaded the documents, as per https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

Good Luck!





bansalch said:


> congratulations... please share your checklist


----------



## saggi_au

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi. What is this form 929 for exactly?
> My wife's passport with post-marriage surname is already 2 years old now. Do I need to fill in 929?


My understanding is that the Form 929 is needed for notifying any change in address or passport after visa lodgement / grant. 

However, in Form 80 you have to provide any old passport (expired/stolen/damage/changed etc.). So, make sure that you had mentioned any change in passport in Form 80.


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi. What is this form 929 for exactly?
> My wife's passport with post-marriage surname is already 2 years old now. Do I need to fill in 929?


If you (or anyone included in your application) are carrying the same passport that was used for this visa application and continue to reside at the same address as given in the visa application, then you don't have to bother about 929.


----------



## andy_cool

dwarasilareddy said:


> It's my pleasure to let you know guyz good news that today morning I received the golden and memorable mails of life time.
> 
> Finally the wait of 111 days has come to an end. I woke up at morning 7am and straight away went to mail app on my iPhone with the impression of nothing should be there as I am used to wait for some time, and suddenly unbelievable and speechless to find three auto generator mails from DIBP and very excited to share with my wife immediately. So, God has blessed my family with PR's (Me, Wife & kid).
> 
> I would feel that though this decision could be taken much earlier when they reviewed my application on 19 Sep, anyways, hang on guyz, your day is not far away.
> 
> This forum has been immensely helpful for each and every step of PR process, thanks to one and all. Special thanks to Keeda, you are very helpful nature. I wish each and every one waiting speedy grant.


Congratulations


----------



## hkaur

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi. What is this form 929 for exactly?
> My wife's passport with post-marriage surname is already 2 years old now. Do I need to fill in 929?[/
> 
> If it is the same passport, the details of which are mentioned in the visa application then you do not need to fill this form. This form is ONLY required if any of the applicant's change the passport for any XYZ reason. Hope that clarifies.


----------



## vicky26

hi,

my employer got a cal from embassy but they did'n mentioned that they are calling from embassy instead they told that they are calling from some private tax department. my employer has hided few things due to the thought of fake call but at last only they mentioned my name after that my employer told yes he worked here but he left now. i did not received any call like that. please advise what is the next step and possibility.

thanks


----------



## vicky26

hi,

my employer got a cal from embassy but they did'n mentioned that they are calling from embassy instead they told that they are calling from some private tax department. my employer has hided few things due to the thought of fake call but at last only they mentioned my name after that my employer told yes he worked here but he left now. i did not received any call like that. please advise what is the next step and possibility.

thanks


----------



## aman1989

I hav experiance in my home business and i am propritor there wid my father. Can dis b counted as professional experiance???


----------



## abcmel

dwarasilareddy said:


> It's my pleasure to let you know guyz good news that today morning I received the golden and memorable mails of life time.
> 
> Finally the wait of 111 days has come to an end. I woke up at morning 7am and straight away went to mail app on my iPhone with the impression of nothing should be there as I am used to wait for some time, and suddenly unbelievable and speechless to find three auto generator mails from DIBP and very excited to share with my wife immediately. So, God has blessed my family with PR's (Me, Wife & kid).
> 
> I would feel that though this decision could be taken much earlier when they reviewed my application on 19 Sep, anyways, hang on guyz, your day is not far away.
> 
> This forum has been immensely helpful for each and every step of PR process, thanks to one and all. Special thanks to Keeda, you are very helpful nature. I wish each and every one waiting speedy grant.




Hi dwarasilareddy

Many congrats.

Could you please share the date on which you received email from Skill Select.?
I have also received email from Skill select and they requested some information from Form 80.


----------



## seledi

Doubt filling form 80 and immi account partner info

Wife Family name got changed after marriage, Do we need mention family name and also name in the change section in immi account? or only family name??

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## SujithSagar

Hi!

I have launched 189 on 6th of July and CO contacted me on 7th September, he asked me to provide Personal Particulars form for my Wife and also few documents from me.

I've submitted documents and clicked request complete on 16th September and there was no progress ever since.

Now my wife is switching jobs in next couple of days and am I required to submit a Change in circumstances form 1022 when she switches job? Or should I just leave it alone as I have provided current information as on 16th September? We are not claiming any points for my wife anyhow. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SujithSagar

Wrong window sorry


----------



## SujithSagar

Hey, mention full name before change and after change.

Example: Before Marriage: Kim Kardashian,
After Marriage Kim West,

Change of Name will ask to mention previous name/former name/alias, Mention Kim Kardashian and reason for change "Marriage"

Sorry if it wasn't clear.




seledi said:


> Doubt filling form 80 and immi account partner info
> 
> Wife Family name got changed after marriage, Do we need mention family name and also name in the change section in immi account? or only family name??
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


----------



## seledi

it is asking for 

is this family member currently, or have they ever been known by other names?
I clicked Yes.
then-> new window asking for

family name, given name , reason for name change (drop down)

as only family name changed...can we leave given name as blank or mention the old name?


----------



## vicky26

hi,

my employer got a cal from embassy but they did'n mentioned that they are calling from embassy instead they told that they are calling from some private tax department. my employer has hided few things due to the thought of fake call but at last only they mentioned my name after that my employer told yes he worked here but he left now. i did not received any call like that. please advise what is the next step and possibility.

thanks,

hi anyone reply for my above query pls...


----------



## hkaur

vicky26 said:


> hi,
> 
> my employer got a cal from embassy but they did'n mentioned that they are calling from embassy instead they told that they are calling from some private tax department. my employer has hided few things due to the thought of fake call but at last only they mentioned my name after that my employer told yes he worked here but he left now. i did not received any call like that. please advise what is the next step and possibility.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> hi anyone reply for my above query pls...


I guess there is nothing much that you can do in this case. If your employer has verified that you worked in the company then there is nothing to worry. Next thing is to wait only. All the best!!


----------



## hkaur

seledi said:


> Doubt filling form 80 and immi account partner info
> 
> Wife Family name got changed after marriage, Do we need mention family name and also name in the change section in immi account? or only family name??
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


To the best of my knowledge, in form 80, under applicant/co-applicant details, you should mention the name as given on the passport.


----------



## seledi

hkaur said:


> To the best of my knowledge, in form 80, under applicant/co-applicant details, you should mention the name as given on the passport.


My doubt is while filling the Elodgement page


----------



## JK684

seledi said:


> My doubt is while filling the Elodgement page


Give the same first name in the pop up window (i am assuming only surname is changed after marriage), dont leave it blank. If you have additional questions regarding Eform filling / Form 80, you can PM me. happy to help.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Thanks a lot for clarification on form 929, good people.


----------



## seledi

JK684 said:


> Give the same first name in the pop up window (i am assuming only surname is changed after marriage), dont leave it blank. If you have additional questions regarding Eform filling / Form 80, you can PM me. happy to help.


Thank u very much.....submitted the Elodge


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Neerajaset71, do let me know over here if you receive your Indian pcc finally. I'll do the same.


----------



## michelleyw

Hi all,

I have some queries and hoping that some of you may help me, I have lodged my application 9th of September for external auditor, not claiming any skilled work experience, do I still need to provide a CV? 

Also, I used to live in Adelaide (regional area), and have claimed 5 points for that, what evidence should I provide? Because while I was living there, I was studying university, and have uploaded the degree and transcript, however do I still need to provide further information in regards to this? 

Will greatly appreciate your prompt help  I'm looking to front load everything before co is assigned. Thank you!


----------



## vicky26

Hi Hkaur,

thanks.. but they have not mentioned that they are calling from embassy so my employer has not given proper details about my job description and other company details. will this affect the visa grant? please advise

thanks...


----------



## hkaur

vicky26 said:


> Hi Hkaur,
> 
> thanks.. but they have not mentioned that they are calling from embassy so my employer has not given proper details about my job description and other company details. will this affect the visa grant? please advise
> 
> thanks...


Usually, when embassy people call they do introduce themselves correctly. But either way, it should not negatively affect the visa process.


----------



## haisergeant

I think they need to mention that they are calling from embassy. There is no reason to fake this information. Otherwise, people will think about the authorization of the phone call and give back false information as well.

For example, some criminals in my country can fake the call of the police to make the victims deposit money for them.


----------



## hkaur

michelleyw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have some queries and hoping that some of you may help me, I have lodged my application 9th of September for external auditor, not claiming any skilled work experience, do I still need to provide a CV?
> 
> Also, I used to live in Adelaide (regional area), and have claimed 5 points for that, what evidence should I provide? Because while I was living there, I was studying university, and have uploaded the degree and transcript, however do I still need to provide further information in regards to this?
> 
> Will greatly appreciate your prompt help  I'm looking to front load everything before co is assigned. Thank you!


For your first question, CV is just an additonal work experience proif that some people provide, it's not mandatory. I did not provide it even though I claimed points for work experience as well. So, I dont think you need to provide that.

No idea about the second query!!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Yes CV is not even mentioned on the doc checklist. But I think some people upload all possible related documents in hopes of a direct grant.


----------



## gurudev

michelleyw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have some queries and hoping that some of you may help me, I have lodged my application 9th of September for external auditor, not claiming any skilled work experience, do I still need to provide a CV?
> 
> Also, I used to live in Adelaide (regional area), and have claimed 5 points for that, what evidence should I provide? Because while I was living there, I was studying university, and have uploaded the degree and transcript, however do I still need to provide further information in regards to this?
> 
> Will greatly appreciate your prompt help  I'm looking to front load everything before co is assigned. Thank you!


CV is not mandatory but recommended for a direct grant and avoiding the excruciating wait for the CO to get back to you.

For evidence regarding study in regional Australia the requirements as per the following link - Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) are:

Go to *"Points Test" --> "Other factors"*

*Study in regional Australia*

*You can receive five points if each of the following applied:*

you met the Australian Study requirement
> if you have lived and studied in regional Australia or a low population-growth metropolitan area
> none of the study undertaken constituted distance education.

*Evidence that you have lived and studied in these areas can include:*

> documents that prove where you lived, such as rental agreements and gas, power and phone bills
> documents that prove where you studied, such​ as your academic transcript or letters from educational institutions.


----------



## vicky26

Hi Hkaur&Haiseargent,

Thanks both.. me too worry about the same they need to specify that they are calling from embassy but they told they are from some council in start of call and while ending because of that my employer has not disclosed about my work and department instead he told there is no department like that but my employer has specified that i have worked there. after hearing that i had relieved from company that too at last point of conversation they disconnected the cal by saying thank you for the information.

please advise...

thanks...


----------



## saifjunaid

Hi all I have applied on 26 June 2015 with 60 points for 189 (software ).I am waiting for an invite.Once I get an invite what would be the visa fee in INR.shall I start with police clearance and medical now?what is the procedure I am from hyderabad .Thanks in advance.


----------



## dwarasilareddy

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Yes CV is not even mentioned on the doc checklist. But I think some people upload all possible related documents in hopes of a direct grant.


Yes, agree with you CV is not mandatory doc but again it's being asked from CO for 1 out of 15-20 applicants.


----------



## aman1989

ravirami said:


> aman1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can i apply for assessment at engineers australia with dis score??????
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can... You require 6 band in each module.. That's it.. You already have it.. so you can go further for your assessment..
Click to expand...

I hav experiance in my home business and i am propritor there wid my father. Can dis b counted as professional experiance???


----------



## dwarasilareddy

andy_cool said:


> Congratulations


Thx mate, I feel for you, wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## hkaur

saifjunaid said:


> Hi all I have applied on 26 June 2015 with 60 points for 189 (software ).I am waiting for an invite.Once I get an invite what would be the visa fee in INR.shall I start with police clearance and medical now?what is the procedure I am from hyderabad .Thanks in advance.


This will give you complete information about 189 subclass visa including the cost:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

Yes, if you do not want to delay the IED (Initial entry date) upon visa grant, you may start with police clearance and medicals. You may also load all these documents upfront after paying the visa fee.

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


----------



## dwarasilareddy

abcmel said:


> Hi dwarasilareddy
> 
> Many congrats.
> 
> Could you please share the date on which you received email from Skill Select.?
> I have also received email from Skill select and they requested some information from Form 80.


Thx buddy

CO contact 19/8/15 for CV & form-1221 requested for main applicant. I submitted it the next day.

Skilled.support on 27/8/15 requested some info of 1221, as I left blank two questions on form-1221 about my research projects and any workshops, trainings or conferences that I attended. Also, I just put a note on my CV at the end that "references available on request" without giving details of any referees. So, they asked for that info to filled and also form-1221 for my wife to be mailed them back.


----------



## vikram3151981

Dear senior Expats,
Whether English Language evidence is required for non-migrating dependants?


----------



## KeeDa

vikram3151981 said:


> Dear senior Expats,
> Whether English Language evidence is required for non-migrating dependants?


No. Only PCC and Medicals.


----------



## vikram3151981

Thanks KeeDa..........

Due to network problem and by my own mistake also, I uploaded the same document (CDR and CPD submitted to Engineers Australia) thrice. 
May be its not an issue.


----------



## KeeDa

vikram3151981 said:


> Thanks KeeDa..........
> 
> Due to network problem and by my own mistake also, I uploaded the same document (CDR and CPD submitted to Engineers Australia) thrice.
> May be its not an issue.


Not a problem.


----------



## saggi_au

vikram3151981 said:


> Dear senior Expats,
> Whether English Language evidence is required for non-migrating dependants?


No, at least functional English evidence is required for migrating dependants who are 16 Years +.

Check here --> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-#


----------



## vikram3151981

saggi_au said:


> No, at least functional English evidence is required for migrating dependants who are 16 Years +.
> 
> Check here --> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-#


But mine are both non-migrating, at least in my application.


----------



## saggi_au

vikram3151981 said:


> But mine are both non-migrating, at least in my application.


Basically its not applicable to dependents who are not migrating and not included in your application for visa processing. 

So, I believe, although you have mentioned your dependents in the application but processing the application for yourself only. If that is the case, then you don't need to worry about it. 

Above is based on my understanding.


----------



## vikram3151981

saggi_au said:


> Basically its not applicable to dependents who are not migrating and not included in your application for visa processing.
> 
> So, I believe, although you have mentioned your dependents in the application but processing the application for yourself only. If that is the case, then you don't need to worry about it.
> 
> Above is based on my understanding.


Hey Saggi_au,
These non-migrating dependent's are my wife and son. Can they be sponsored by me (if I have been granted PR u/sub class 189) for PR? 
Do any minimum stay in Australia will apply to me for that?


----------



## michelleyw

hkaur said:


> For your first question, CV is just an additonal work experience proif that some people provide, it's not mandatory. I did not provide it even though I claimed points for work experience as well. So, I dont think you need to provide that.
> 
> No idea about the second query!!


Thank you very much for your help!! I see that you have received a grant recently  congratulations!


----------



## michelleyw

gurudev said:


> CV is not mandatory but recommended for a direct grant and avoiding the excruciating wait for the CO to get back to you.
> 
> For evidence regarding study in regional Australia the requirements as per the following link - Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) are:
> 
> Go to *"Points Test" --> "Other factors"*
> 
> *Study in regional Australia*
> 
> *You can receive five points if each of the following applied:*
> 
> you met the Australian Study requirement
> > if you have lived and studied in regional Australia or a low population-growth metropolitan area
> > none of the study undertaken constituted distance education.
> 
> *Evidence that you have lived and studied in these areas can include:*
> 
> > documents that prove where you lived, such as rental agreements and gas, power and phone bills
> > documents that prove where you studied, such​ as your academic transcript or letters from educational institutions.


Thank you so much for your respond! I will have a closer look!  hope you get your grant soon!!


----------



## vikram3151981

Can I convert the non-migrating dependants to migrating one by paying their fee and giving requisite documents before my case is decided?


----------



## abcmel

dwarasilareddy said:


> Thx buddy
> 
> CO contact 19/8/15 for CV & form-1221 requested for main applicant. I submitted it the next day.
> 
> Skilled.support on 27/8/15 requested some info of 1221, as I left blank two questions on form-1221 about my research projects and any workshops, trainings or conferences that I attended. Also, I just put a note on my CV at the end that "references available on request" without giving details of any referees. So, they asked for that info to filled and also form-1221 for my wife to be mailed them back.


Thanks for your detail reply.

For me also co assigned on 08-Sept and requested wife's CV ,80, 1221. However I am the primary applicant and not claiming any point for wife. This is strange that these forms were not requested for me.
I have also received an email [02-Oct-15] from Skill Select asking few questions from wife's form 80. Like I have written the designation as SAP developer, Skill select asking the full form of SAP, these are very strange request though. I did reply to skill select on same day.
Waiting for their response now.

From your signature it looks like after skill select email, you received grant almost after 44 days (that is too long). 
Did you try to make any contact to co or skill select in between ?.
Did you re-fill the form 1221 or just provided requested detail in email only?.

Thanks for your time.

Thanks
abcmel


----------



## debdut

Hi everyone,
I m flying tomorrow with my family to Brisbane. Recently I got a job there.
Thanks to all for the help and supports I received from this forum and wish you best of luck.

Regards
VISA applied : 16th April ,2015
CO allocation: 4th June, 2015
Grant: 2nd July , 2015
Code: 233611 - mining engineer excluding petroleum


----------



## abbasraza

debdut said:


> Hi everyone,
> I m flying tomorrow with my family to Brisbane. Recently I got a job there.
> Thanks to all for the help and supports I received from this forum and wish you best of luck.
> 
> Regards
> VISA applied : 16th April ,2015
> CO allocation: 4th June, 2015
> Grant: 2nd July , 2015
> Code: 233611 - mining engineer excluding petroleum


Best wishes for your future endeavor.


----------



## cooldude555

debdut said:


> Hi everyone,
> I m flying tomorrow with my family to Brisbane. Recently I got a job there.
> Thanks to all for the help and supports I received from this forum and wish you best of luck.
> 
> Regards
> VISA applied : 16th April ,2015
> CO allocation: 4th June, 2015
> Grant: 2nd July , 2015
> Code: 233611 - mining engineer excluding petroleum


Wish you all the very best pal.


----------



## vikram3151981

@Debut, 
Congrats & best luck for journey ahead.


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi Keeda/senior guys,
Please help me with a doubt regarding health examination.
Below is the Health Status in Immiaccount for me and my wife. Could you please explain what is the meaning of these status:

Mine:
*The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assesssment.*

Spouse:
*All health examinations required for the specific visa subclass have been finalized. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dwarasilareddy

abcmel said:


> Thanks for your detail reply.
> 
> For me also co assigned on 08-Sept and requested wife's CV ,80, 1221. However I am the primary applicant and not claiming any point for wife. This is strange that these forms were not requested for me.
> I have also received an email [02-Oct-15] from Skill Select asking few questions from wife's form 80. Like I have written the designation as SAP developer, Skill select asking the full form of SAP, these are very strange request though. I did reply to skill select on same day.
> Waiting for their response now.
> 
> From your signature it looks like after skill select email, you received grant almost after 44 days (that is too long).
> Did you try to make any contact to co or skill select in between ?.
> Did you re-fill the form 1221 or just provided requested detail in email only?.
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> Thanks
> abcmel


I didn't make any calls or mails on status update to skilled.support as their mail itself indicates their role is only to collect info and not to do anything with processing. So, as it was clear, I only contacted DIBP several times about 6 calls during the wait period after CO allocated. 

I sent those forms to skilled.support by email and also to CO after one week being sent to skilled.support. On 11 Sep, when I contacted DIBP, a polite lady told me that they received my docs, no more docs they need from my side, asked to wait 3-4 weeks and told to give a call if I don't hear from by mid of October. 

Notwithstanding to what a lady officer told me, I gave a call again on 29 Sep just to hear from them to wait & on 1 Oct to be intimated that my case has been recently reviewed on 19 Sep and I am close to hear from them. On 7 Oct again I called in hope to hear some accurate info because as I noticed earlier there was discrepancy between receptionists in sharing the info with applicants. (On 29 Oct I been told to wait and on 1 Oct a helpful lady told my application reviewed on 19 Sep). But, to my surprise, the rude lady told that my calls can not enforce them to act faster. Finally, I kept calm and waiting just happend to be receive my grant on 14 Oct.


----------



## gurudev

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Keeda/senior guys,
> Please help me with a doubt regarding health examination.
> Below is the Health Status in Immiaccount for me and my wife. Could you please explain what is the meaning of these status:
> 
> Mine:
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assesssment.
> 
> Spouse:
> All health examinations required for the specific visa subclass have been finalized. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It means that your wife's medicals are through, 100% sure.

But your medicals have been referred to their migration medical services provider. You will need to wait till they get back to you. Maybe you could give them a call to confirm.


----------



## KeeDa

vikram3151981 said:


> Can I convert the non-migrating dependants to migrating one by paying their fee and giving requisite documents before my case is decided?


Is possible using form 1436 only if the dependents are your partner and kids.


----------



## omarsh

dwarasilareddy said:


> abcmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dwarasilareddy
> 
> Many congrats.
> 
> Could you please share the date on which you received email from Skill Select.?
> I have also received email from Skill select and they requested some information from Form 80.
> 
> 
> 
> Thx buddy
> 
> CO contact 19/8/15 for CV & form-1221 requested for main applicant. I submitted it the next day.
> 
> Skilled.support on 27/8/15 requested some info of 1221, as I left blank two questions on form-1221 about my research projects and any workshops, trainings or conferences that I attended. Also, I just put a note on my CV at the end that "references available on request" without giving details of any referees. So, they asked for that info to filled and also form-1221 for my wife to be mailed them back.
Click to expand...

Congrats!

What is the difference between CO contact (getting mail from gsm allocated) vs skilled support contact?

I never heard about the latter


----------



## abcmel

omarsh said:


> Congrats!
> 
> What is the difference between CO contact (getting mail from gsm allocated) vs skilled support contact?
> 
> I never heard about the latter



Omarsh,

I too never heard this before, Perhaps a new process DIBP opted where some details verified by skill select team, designation of the person was skill select officer in the email.

I and dwarasilareddy were requested some information missed in form 80 and 1221.
However they also requested 1221 form from dwarasilareddy, generally these forms requested by CO.

I have not seen anyone else getting this email from skill select.


----------



## omarsh

abcmel said:


> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> What is the difference between CO contact (getting mail from gsm allocated) vs skilled support contact?
> 
> I never heard about the latter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omarsh,
> 
> I too never heard this before, Perhaps a new process DIBP opted where some details verified by skill select team, designation of the person was skill select officer in the email.
> 
> I and dwarasilareddy were requested some information missed in form 80 and 1221.
> However they also requested 1221 form from dwarasilareddy, generally these forms requested by CO.
> 
> I have not seen anyone else getting this email from skill select.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the clarification?

And they give you like 28 days to respond to the email?


----------



## abcmel

dwarasilareddy said:


> I didn't make any calls or mails on status update to skilled.support as their mail itself indicates their role is only to collect info and not to do anything with processing. So, as it was clear, I only contacted DIBP several times about 6 calls during the wait period after CO allocated.
> 
> I sent those forms to skilled.support by email and also to CO after one week being sent to skilled.support. On 11 Sep, when I contacted DIBP, a polite lady told me that they received my docs, no more docs they need from my side, asked to wait 3-4 weeks and told to give a call if I don't hear from by mid of October.
> 
> Notwithstanding to what a lady officer told me, I gave a call again on 29 Sep just to hear from them to wait & on 1 Oct to be intimated that my case has been recently reviewed on 19 Sep and I am close to hear from them. On 7 Oct again I called in hope to hear some accurate info because as I noticed earlier there was discrepancy between receptionists in sharing the info with applicants. (On 29 Oct I been told to wait and on 1 Oct a helpful lady told my application reviewed on 19 Sep). But, to my surprise, the rude lady told that my calls can not enforce them to act faster. Finally, I kept calm and waiting just happend to be receive my grant on 14 Oct.



Thanks dwarasilareddy.

Did you send requested information by skill select in email itself or did you re-fill the form 1221.
Because in my email it was mentioned that reply to this email with below information.
They have mentioned few field name which i left blank in form 80.
However I did not re-fill the form, I just replied in the email itself and provided the requested detail.


----------



## abcmel

omarsh said:


> Thanks for the clarification?
> 
> And they give you like 28 days to respond to the email?



Yes that is right Omarh, in the email itself they mention that 28 days time.
So in my case i am thinking that they will again review my case after 28 days, probably by end of this month.


----------



## omarsh

Anyways best of lcuk!

Its been 15 days since my CO contact/ additional docs submission in my case and am waiting to hear back, am hoping it would take another month


----------



## jelli-kallu

abcmel said:


> Yes that is right Omarh, in the email itself they mention that 28 days time.
> So in my case i am thinking that they will again review my case after 28 days, probably by end of this month.


Well my 28 days has come and gone! And when I had called last, the guy mentioned 35 days! That milestone also has come and gone! 
My point: At this juncture, none of the SLAs are being met by DIBP, is my opinion! And this is especially true for folks who haven't got a direct grant.


----------



## omarsh

jelli-kallu said:


> abcmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is right Omarh, in the email itself they mention that 28 days time.
> So in my case i am thinking that they will again review my case after 28 days, probably by end of this month.
> 
> 
> 
> Well my 28 days has come and gone! And when I had called last, the guy mentioned 35 days! That milestone also has come and gone!
> My point: At this juncture, none of the SLAs are being met by DIBP, is my opinion! And this is especially true for folks who haven't got a direct grant.
Click to expand...

35 days after the initial 28 or just an additional 7 days?

I guess thats trur, its a waiting game and you have to play it, you simply cannot do anything about it!


----------



## nevertouchme

jelli-kallu said:


> Well my 28 days has come and gone! And when I had called last, the guy mentioned 35 days! That milestone also has come and gone!
> My point: At this juncture, none of the SLAs are being met by DIBP, is my opinion! And this is especially true for folks who haven't got a direct grant.


Likewise Jelli... 
28 days done and dusted...
35th day is today...
Just waiting...  

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## dwarasilareddy

jelli-kallu said:


> Well my 28 days has come and gone! And when I had called last, the guy mentioned 35 days! That milestone also has come and gone!
> My point: At this juncture, none of the SLAs are being met by DIBP, is my opinion! And this is especially true for folks who haven't got a direct grant.


Trust me these 28's , 35's are ********, once you are not included in direct grant , be prepared for 2 months after CO allocated.


----------



## dwarasilareddy

abcmel said:


> Omarsh,
> 
> I too never heard this before, Perhaps a new process DIBP opted where some details verified by skill select team, designation of the person was skill select officer in the email.
> 
> I and dwarasilareddy were requested some information missed in form 80 and 1221.
> However they also requested 1221 form from dwarasilareddy, generally these forms requested by CO.
> 
> I have not seen anyone else getting this email from skill select.


One applicant I remember from Middle East countries , requested to provide full details of his relatives or Frds in Australia and another applicant on spread sheet been asked to reply wht did his wife do after her resignation from job , as he left that info blank on form 80. So, these experiences tells skilled.support role is to obtain info and pass it to allocated CO, as CO's busy with other applications


----------



## dwarasilareddy

Forget about being asked for form 1221 or form 80 etc from CO, for Hiraman they took 2+ months for just PCC request and some applicants for paying VAC2 fees. In such scenarios, where does 28 or 35 days timelines stand?


----------



## abcmel

jelli-kallu said:


> Well my 28 days has come and gone! And when I had called last, the guy mentioned 35 days! That milestone also has come and gone!
> My point: At this juncture, none of the SLAs are being met by DIBP, is my opinion! And this is especially true for folks who haven't got a direct grant.


That id right, we cannot even do much just to wait.
I called yesterday to DIBP on number ending with 7000, guy picked up and not ready to take my detail. I just told him about my first co contact and told him that already 35 days over. He said that means co does not need any further information and they will be reviewing your case... just general answer. Calling also did not work.

From our wattsapp group one guy got grant today. He completed requested docs on 22-sept, visa lodged date 06-Aug.


----------



## jelli-kallu

dwarasilareddy said:


> Trust me these 28's , 35's are ********, once you are not included in direct grant , be prepared for 2 months after CO allocated.


I completely agree!! My 2 months will come up very shortly. I'm preparing myself to wait it out for "3 months" from CO allocation.


----------



## abcmel

jelli-kallu said:


> I completely agree!! My 2 months will come up very shortly. I'm preparing myself to wait it out for "3 months" from CO allocation.


Well you can call them after 20th-oct, as your 90 days will complete after visa lodgement by that time.


----------



## arun05

Dear All,

I have to share a good news that Today morning i have received grant for me and my family(wife and kid). I am very thankful to this forum who support me on every step

I am wishing you all the best for your speedy grant. My time line is as below.

189 (With 60 pts):263311
IELTS: 6.5
EA assessment:27 march 2015
+ve response: 24 June 2015
EOI submitted: 24 June 2015
PCC: 14 July 2015
EOI invited: 03 August 2015
Medical: 5 August 2015
189 visa lodged: 06 August 2015
Doc upload: 06-Aug-15 
Info requested by CO: 22 Sep 2015
Request completed after document submitted(Form 815-Health undertaking): 22 sep 2015 
Grant:15 Oct 2015


----------



## abcmel

arun05 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have to share a good news that Today morning i have received grant for me and my family(wife and kid). I am very thankful to this forum who support me on every step
> 
> I am wishing you all the best for your speedy grant. My time line is as below.
> 
> 189 (With 60 pts):263311
> IELTS: 6.5
> EA assessment:27 march 2015
> +ve response: 24 June 2015
> EOI submitted: 24 June 2015
> PCC: 14 July 2015
> EOI invited: 03 August 2015
> Medical: 5 August 2015
> 189 visa lodged: 06 August 2015
> Doc upload: 06-Aug-15
> Info requested by CO: 22 Sep 2015
> Request completed after document submitted(Form 815-Health undertaking): 22 sep 2015
> Grant:15 Oct 2015




Congrats Arun ...


----------



## andy_cool

Congratulations Arun



arun05 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have to share a good news that Today morning i have received grant for me and my family(wife and kid). I am very thankful to this forum who support me on every step
> 
> I am wishing you all the best for your speedy grant. My time line is as below.
> 
> 189 (With 60 pts):263311
> IELTS: 6.5
> EA assessment:27 march 2015
> +ve response: 24 June 2015
> EOI submitted: 24 June 2015
> PCC: 14 July 2015
> EOI invited: 03 August 2015
> Medical: 5 August 2015
> 189 visa lodged: 06 August 2015
> Doc upload: 06-Aug-15
> Info requested by CO: 22 Sep 2015
> Request completed after document submitted(Form 815-Health undertaking): 22 sep 2015
> Grant:15 Oct 2015


----------



## jelli-kallu

arun05 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have to share a good news that Today morning i have received grant for me and my family(wife and kid). I am very thankful to this forum who support me on every step
> 
> I am wishing you all the best for your speedy grant. My time line is as below.
> 
> 189 (With 60 pts):263311
> IELTS: 6.5
> EA assessment:27 march 2015
> +ve response: 24 June 2015
> EOI submitted: 24 June 2015
> PCC: 14 July 2015
> EOI invited: 03 August 2015
> Medical: 5 August 2015
> 189 visa lodged: 06 August 2015
> Doc upload: 06-Aug-15
> Info requested by CO: 22 Sep 2015
> Request completed after document submitted(Form 815-Health undertaking): 22 sep 2015
> Grant:15 Oct 2015


Awesome!! Congratulations arun05. All the best for your future plans in moving to Australia. 

And goes without saying, your visa grant gives folks like us, hope that our visa grants are round the corner.


----------



## omarsh

Hi Guys,

Today I received a message on my email from SkillSelect with subject "You have received a message in SkillSelect" and instructing me to read the message by logging in....

The thing ism I logged to my SkillSelect using my EOI, and went to correspondence section but I only see old messages (EOI submitted, received invitation EOI is suspended because i have applied for a visa etc)

Is it possible that this is a generated message by mistake? I'm quite confused and don't know what to do!

Can any of the guys who received a message from SkillSelect requesting additional information to share whether they had the request in the email body itself or they had to login to skillelect to view the request?

Thanks


----------



## feroza hudwani

Hi Guys,
I have received information request for Police Character Certificate and Health examination, i have completed health examination and police character certificate, i am going to attach new police character certificate and click on request complete button, please guide me that how can i update them about medical done as i have done medical on emedical clinic, they will send my medical.
Do i have to email them for medical done? please guide me.

Feroza


----------



## omarsh

feroza hudwani said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received information request for Police Character Certificate and Health examination, i have completed health examination and police character certificate, i am going to attach new police character certificate and click on request complete button, please guide me that how can i update them about medical done as i have done medical on emedical clinic, they will send my medical.
> Do i have to email them for medical done? please guide me.
> 
> Feroza


No need to update them about your medical, it will be done automatically


----------



## vikram3151981

arun05 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have to share a good news that Today morning i have received grant for me and my family(wife and kid). I am very thankful to this forum who support me on every step
> 
> I am wishing you all the best for your speedy grant. My time line is as below.
> 
> 189 (With 60 pts):263311
> IELTS: 6.5
> EA assessment:27 march 2015
> +ve response: 24 June 2015
> EOI submitted: 24 June 2015
> PCC: 14 July 2015
> EOI invited: 03 August 2015
> Medical: 5 August 2015
> 189 visa lodged: 06 August 2015
> Doc upload: 06-Aug-15
> Info requested by CO: 22 Sep 2015
> Request completed after document submitted(Form 815-Health undertaking): 22 sep 2015
> Grant:15 Oct 2015


Congrats Arun05 with all the best luck for your journey ahead in Oz.


----------



## vicky26

Hi,

my employer got call from embassy but they told they are from some council in start of call and while ending because of that my employer has not disclosed about my work and department instead he told there is no department like that but my employer has specified that i have worked there. after hearing that i had relieved from company that too at last point of conversation they disconnected the cal by saying thank you for the information.

please advise...

thanks...


----------



## KeeDa

omarsh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I received a message on my email from SkillSelect with subject "You have received a message in SkillSelect" and instructing me to read the message by logging in....
> 
> The thing ism I logged to my SkillSelect using my EOI, and went to correspondence section but I only see old messages (EOI submitted, received invitation EOI is suspended because i have applied for a visa etc)
> 
> Is it possible that this is a generated message by mistake? I'm quite confused and don't know what to do!
> 
> Can any of the guys who received a message from SkillSelect requesting additional information to share whether they had the request in the email body itself or they had to login to skillelect to view the request?
> 
> Thanks


Never experienced this myself, but I remember someone saying about this earlier.
Not in the correspondence- but do you see anything new at the bottom of the screen?

Do check your immiAccount correspondence as well. If you still do not get to any conclusion, don't ignore it and write to [email protected]


----------



## sharan22too

abcmel said:


> That id right, we cannot even do much just to wait.
> I called yesterday to DIBP on number ending with 7000, guy picked up and not ready to take my detail. I just told him about my first co contact and told him that already 35 days over. He said that means co does not need any further information and they will be reviewing your case... just general answer. Calling also did not work.
> 
> From our wattsapp group one guy got grant today. He completed requested docs on 22-sept, visa lodged date 06-Aug.


I called them today and got the same reply, also i was informed that 35 days is now made to 45 days! All we have to do is wait!1


----------



## saggi_au

jelli-kallu said:


> I completely agree!! My 2 months will come up very shortly. I'm preparing myself to wait it out for "3 months" from CO allocation.


Just sharing my experience. I have sent the email with status update to gsm.xxxx id after completing the doc request from CO weekly and call once a week. 

The call might not be of much help as I believe that goes to helpline where they just check the status and sometimes not that even. The email is surely to be reached to their mailbox for which they have a response time of 7 working days.


----------



## KeeDa

feroza hudwani said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received information request for Police Character Certificate and Health examination, i have completed health examination and police character certificate, i am going to attach new police character certificate and click on request complete button, please guide me that how can i update them about medical done as i have done medical on emedical clinic, they will send my medical.
> Do i have to email them for medical done? please guide me.
> 
> Feroza


Upload the PCC and once your "Get Health Status" status reads as "Health requirement - health clearance provided - no action required", click the "Request Complete" button to inform your CO that you have fulfilled the request. There is no need to email them separately. There is nothing to be uploaded for medicals from your end.


----------



## arun05

feroza hudwani said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received information request for Police Character Certificate and Health examination, i have completed health examination and police character certificate, i am going to attach new police character certificate and click on request complete button, please guide me that how can i update them about medical done as i have done medical on emedical clinic, they will send my medical.
> Do i have to email them for medical done? please guide me.
> 
> Feroza


For medical completion...just upload information sheet where it mentioned that you have completed all the tests.

upload under heath requirement...others(specify). 

This is just to inform your CO that you have completed your Medicals also....
Remaining report will be take care by panel clinic only.


----------



## feroza hudwani

vikram3151981 said:


> Congrats Arun05 with all the best luck for your journey ahead in Oz.


What is Form 815-Health undertaking?

Feroza


----------



## arun05

feroza hudwani said:


> What is Form 815-Health undertaking?
> 
> Feroza


At the time of your assessment, our doctors were satisfied
that, while there may have been some abnormalities in your
chest x-ray, you did not have active tuberculosis. However,
individual risk factors mean that some people require
follow-up in Australia to ensure the disease does not develop.
You may also have been issued with a health undertaking
because of another health condition such as Hepatitis B, C or
Leprosy.
A health undertaking is an agreement that is made with the
Australian Government, which obliges you to attend an
appointment with a health authority clinic for a follow-up
health examination. By signing this health undertaking you
also agree to undergo any course of treatment or investigation
that the health clinic directs.
You must contact the Health Undertaking Service (HUS)
within 4 weeks of your arrival in Australia. If your visa was
granted in Australia, you do not need to contact the HUS as
you will already have been referred to an Australian health
clinic by the Migration Medical Services Provider.


----------



## gemini10

Hello seniors..
One of my friend have a query regarding to his designation. His designation has been changed after sometime of acs outcome now what should he write in EOI? He should write the designation mentioned in ACS or the current designation?
Regards


----------



## KeeDa

gemini10 said:


> Hello seniors..
> One of my friend have a query regarding to his designation. His designation has been changed after sometime of acs outcome now what should he write in EOI? He should write the designation mentioned in ACS or the current designation?
> Regards


He should create 2 entries for that employment with the correct dates and designations.
Also, if the period after his ACS assessment until invitation gives him any additional points, then he will need a new additional reference letter (or SD) covering this period after ACS till invite.


----------



## omarsh

dwarasilareddy said:


> One applicant I remember from Middle East countries , requested to provide full details of his relatives or Frds in Australia and another applicant on spread sheet been asked to reply wht did his wife do after her resignation from job , as he left that info blank on form 80. So, these experiences tells skilled.support role is to obtain info and pass it to allocated CO, as CO's busy with other applications


Guys appreciate your help, today i got an email from SkillSelect and in the subject they only mentioned I need to login to SkillSelect to read the message, I did that but I cannot see any new messages or requests.

Can you tell me when SkillSelect contacted you guys for additional information, did you have all information requested in the email itself or you had to go to SkillSelect and login?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## omarsh

KeeDa said:


> Never experienced this myself, but I remember someone saying about this earlier.
> Not in the correspondence- but do you see anything new at the bottom of the screen?
> 
> Do check your immiAccount correspondence as well. If you still do not get to any conclusion, don't ignore it and write to [email protected]


Yes it is very strange indeed, nothing new in SkillSelect.

I guess i will have to write to them and ask for clarifications, cannot take anything for granted.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Phew!!! Finally got my Indian pcc today after 16 days of waiting! They usually take only a week so I don't know what was the issue this time. Today after I collected it I noticed that they prepared and signed it the very next day after submission. So in other words they were just sitting on it for the past 15 days! Ridiculous!... Neerajaset71, I would urge you to push them. If BLS doesn't provide you with a satisfactory answer then contact the embassy directly and make them check for you. Otherwise they'll just sit on it for 45 days.


----------



## omarsh

KeeDa said:


> Never experienced this myself, but I remember someone saying about this earlier.
> Not in the correspondence- but do you see anything new at the bottom of the screen?
> 
> Do check your immiAccount correspondence as well. If you still do not get to any conclusion, don't ignore it and write to [email protected]


Hi Keeda,

I couldn't find any correspondence in my ImmiAccount either so I want to write to them and ask for clarifications, so my question is are you sure about the email [email protected] ? i received the email from [email protected], two different domains is that normal?

Do you think I should copy [email protected] as well?


----------



## hkaur

omarsh said:


> Guys appreciate your help, today i got an email from SkillSelect and in the subject they only mentioned I need to login to SkillSelect to read the message, I did that but I cannot see any new messages or requests.
> 
> Can you tell me when SkillSelect contacted you guys for additional information, did you have all information requested in the email itself or you had to go to SkillSelect and login?
> 
> Appreciate your help.


Have you submitted multiple EOIs? It could be regarding another EOI that you might have submitted, I remember getting such e-mail and I could not find any message until I checked using my other EOI number. But, if you have not lodged more than one EOI then you might want to call/e-mail them for clarification.

This actually reminds me of something: I filled another EOI for subclass 190 and have received invite for that as well. Now, that I have been granted 189 so I would like to withdraw that EOI but I do not find any option to withdraw/suspend it. Should I just let the invite expire or is there a way to suspend or withdraw that EOI?


----------



## gemini10

KeeDa said:


> He should create 2 entries for that employment with the correct dates and designations.
> Also, if the period after his ACS assessment until invitation gives him any additional points, then he will need a new additional reference letter (or SD) covering this period after ACS till invite.


Thanks keeda..you'r always helpful!!!


----------



## omarsh

hkaur said:


> Have you submitted multiple EOIs? It could be regarding another EOI that you might have submitted, I remember getting such e-mail and I could not find any message until I checked using my other EOI number. But, if you have not lodged more than one EOI then you might want to call/e-mail them for clarification.


Thats it, you are right! I created one EOI back in November 2013 but left it as a DRAF and didn't do anything back then, so I went to my email history, got the EOI id and tried a couple of passwords and managed to log in, saw the message which said my EOI is going to expire soon.

Such a relief!!!


----------



## abcmel

saggi_au said:


> Just sharing my experience. I have sent the email with status update to gsm.xxxx id after completing the doc request from CO weekly and call once a week.
> 
> The call might not be of much help as I believe that goes to helpline where they just check the status and sometimes not that even. The email is surely to be reached to their mailbox for which they have a response time of 7 working days.


Hi saggi_au,

You used to send email to that email ID once in a week?
What do you ask them in actually, just the status?.


----------



## gurudev

hkaur said:


> Have you submitted multiple EOIs? It could be regarding another EOI that you might have submitted, I remember getting such e-mail and I could not find any message until I checked using my other EOI number. But, if you have not lodged more than one EOI then you might want to call/e-mail them for clarification.
> 
> This actually reminds me of something: I filled another EOI for subclass 190 and have received invite for that as well. Now, that I have been granted 189 so I would like to withdraw that EOI but I do not find any option to withdraw/suspend it. Should I just let the invite expire or is there a way to suspend or withdraw that EOI?


Just let it expire. You should be good. ☺


----------



## saggi_au

@abcmel

I just sent them twice ... First after completing request on 29th sep and another a few days back. In the first one I notified about request completion in detail and 2nd was a follow up to confirm if the docs were received and got the grant after that.

IMO, calling to the helpline no. is not much helpful as that does not go to COs and you can just get the status or a general response only.


----------



## dwarasilareddy

omarsh said:


> Guys appreciate your help, today i got an email from SkillSelect and in the subject they only mentioned I need to login to SkillSelect to read the message, I did that but I cannot see any new messages or requests.
> 
> Can you tell me when SkillSelect contacted you guys for additional information, did you have all information requested in the email itself or you had to go to SkillSelect and login?
> 
> Appreciate your help.


All the info in the mail itself.


----------



## sharan22too

@ Saggi_au, Hi it's been 40 days since my co contacted and I had submitted the requested docs on 22nd Sept. . I haven't got a response yet. Am doin it through my agent. Will it be ok, If I send a mail?


----------



## vinzy

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Phew!!! Finally got my Indian pcc today after 16 days of waiting! They usually take only a week so I don't know what was the issue this time. Today after I collected it I noticed that they prepared and signed it the very next day after submission. So in other words they were just sitting on it for the past 15 days! Ridiculous!... Neerajaset71, I would urge you to push them. If BLS doesn't provide you with a satisfactory answer then contact the embassy directly and make them check for you. Otherwise they'll just sit on it for 45 days.


That's because they wait for the hard copy (not just the electronic format) of the police verification record (PVR) to arrive at their place from the sp office at your nearest Indian address. My PCC has been granted on 13/10 but am yet to get a call to come and collect it as they await the hard copy of my PVR
..So I shall collect them once I get an intimation from their side

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## civil189

Dear all,
I have submitted EOI
Can I go for PCC before receiving invitation .what is the criteria in India. Also my current address is different from passport address, so where to start for PCC, means which passport office, current address or passport address.
Thanks


----------



## haisergeant

Hi everyone,

I have worked for a US company until now, since the payment is sent by wire transfer, but the description of the payment is something like code "Overseas national currency exchange #F012304048D601#CITIUS33", this is not stated that "this employer paid to me for month xx/xx"

Is that a problem to show Case officer?
I don't have payslips. I can request the employer to issue the payslips for me, but will the officer accept the payslips from the past (March 2014, March 2015) which are signed recently?

Hope seniors can answer above questions for me?

Really thanks


----------



## KeeDa

civil189 said:


> Dear all,
> I have submitted EOI
> Can I go for PCC before receiving invitation .what is the criteria in India. Also my current address is different from passport address, so where to start for PCC, means which passport office, current address or passport address.
> Thanks


You can, but don't do it so early. Your Initial Entry Date (IED) on this PR visa depends on the date of your PCC and Medicals. It usually is +12 months from PCC or Medicals (whichever is earliest).

If you have sufficient address evidence for your current stay, then get the PCC done from the PSK in your area. Rent agreement or a utility bill should suffice. If you don't have those, try and get a SBI passbook with your current address. The process begins online at Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India This thread has tons of info regarding Indian PCC: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5110-indian-police-clearance-certificate.html


----------



## KeeDa

haisergeant said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have worked for a US company until now, since the payment is sent by wire transfer, but the description of the payment is something like code "Overseas national currency exchange #F012304048D601#CITIUS33", this is not stated that "this employer paid to me for month xx/xx"
> 
> Is that a problem to show Case officer?
> I don't have payslips. I can request the employer to issue the payslips for me, but will the officer accept the payslips from the past (March 2014, March 2015) which are signed recently?
> 
> Hope seniors can answer above questions for me?
> 
> Really thanks


Although not exactly similar to yours (I am a freelancer), my US client money transfers into my company's account looked somewhat like how you have described. I submitted those statements and CO did not complain about them.

Yes, you should get payslips from the employer and upload as those will perfectly supplement the bank statements. No problems having payslips from a recent date- all it means is that you requested them recently (or they were printed recently). They still are genuine and the figures mentioned in them can be tallied with your bank statements.


----------



## haisergeant

KeeDa said:


> Although not exactly similar to yours (I am a freelancer), my US client money transfers into my company's account looked somewhat like how you have described. I submitted those statements and CO did not complain about them.
> 
> Yes, you should get payslips from the employer and upload as those will perfectly supplement the bank statements. No problems having payslips from a recent date- all it means is that you requested them recently (or they were printed recently). They still are genuine and the figures mentioned in them can be tallied with your bank statements.


I am also a contract freelancer. Since the employer does not have office in Viet Nam. Also, there are some months that my employer visited Viet Nam and work directly with me, paid me by cash. I also have payslips for those months as well, but don't have bank statements, don't know how to prove those payments to my case officer.

Thank you very much, KeeDa  hope you receive your grant soon.


----------



## KeeDa

haisergeant said:


> I am also a contract freelancer. Since the employer does not have office in Viet Nam. Also, there are some months that my employer visited Viet Nam and work directly with me, paid me by cash. I also have payslips for those months as well, but don't have bank statements, don't know how to prove those payments to my case officer.
> 
> Thank you very much, KeeDa  hope you receive your grant soon.


They don't need each and every payslip! Just enough to prove your continued skilled employment over the period for which you claimed to be skilled. There is no proper guideline about this from DIBP either, so we just choose to upload one per quarter (and the matching bank statement). Some have also succeeded with just one per year. A few weeks ago, user hkaur got her grant after submitting just 2 payslips- first and last- first one being from 2008 and the last one from 2015.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

civil189 said:


> Dear all,
> I have submitted EOI
> Can I go for PCC before receiving invitation .what is the criteria in India. Also my current address is different from passport address, so where to start for PCC, means which passport office, current address or passport address.
> Thanks


It depends on how soon you think you will get invitation. Do you have 60 points or more, like 65 or 70? And which occupation? For some PCCs, it makes sense to get ahead of time.. for example: the FBI pcc from the US (if it applies to you) because it can take 3 to 4 months. But many others take a month or less. So you can afford to wait until you apply for the visa and then apply for them immediately. Look, after applying for visa, Case Officer (CO) is assigned in 45 to 60 days, which is plenty of time to apply and get most PCCs. The reason it is sometimes better to wait is that your initial entry date is decided by your medicals date or earliest PCC date, whichever is earlier. So if you want to buy enough time before entry, it is better to wait a bit. But if you're in a hurry to enter Oz then you don't necessarily have to wait till lodging the visa.

As for the second part of your qn as to where to start for PCC in India, others can advise you better as I'm not in India myself.


----------



## seledi

Hi Guys,

Reagarding PCC , is there any "minimum duration of stay criteria" in th current address for PCC?

I have a gas connection as address proof..is this fine??

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## joey1

Hi,

Question, my visa case is through an agent. I have immi account access. my status changed from information requested to assessment in progress, so it means my agent clicked request complete button, right?


----------



## fakebaniya

Hi,
A quick question this time...
I have filled Form80 for myself and my husband (my daughter is 9 months, so Form80 is not required for her).
Today when I logged into the system for uploading other documents, I see this link - Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant...this is taking me to Form80 which I already completed and uploaded.
I am really confused. What is it that I am supposed to do now? The form that I filled is the latest one, with the footer saying 80 (Design date 12/14). 
Can someone please help?
Also, how will I know if a CO is assigned to my application? Status change?
Thanks,
Arjita.


----------



## rajrajinin

civil189 said:


> Dear all,
> I have submitted EOI
> Can I go for PCC before receiving invitation .what is the criteria in India. Also my current address is different from passport address, so where to start for PCC, means which passport office, current address or passport address.
> Thanks


You have to apply on passport office website, cost is 500 bucks. Pay the fees, schedule appointment at your nearest Passport seva kendra office and submit your application. 

If your passport address is different from current address, police verification will be done. You will need to provide address proof of your current address ( i think, minimum of 1 year stay is required at your current address). 

Police verification process will take anything between 7 to 15 days. Sometimes longer if case is complicated.

You will get sms/email to collect your pcc after police verification. 

Cheers.


----------



## hkaur

fakebaniya said:


> Hi,
> A quick question this time...
> I have filled Form80 for myself and my husband (my daughter is 9 months, so Form80 is not required for her).
> Today when I logged into the system for uploading other documents, I see this link - Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant...this is taking me to Form80 which I already completed and uploaded.
> I am really confused. What is it that I am supposed to do now? The form that I filled is the latest one, with the footer saying 80 (Design date 12/14).
> Can someone please help?
> Also, how will I know if a CO is assigned to my application? Status change?
> Thanks,
> Arjita.


If you have already filled and uploaded the form 80 then you do not need to do anything. Just check and see if there is a 'Request complete' button and click it.

The status changes only if the CO asks for additional documents/information, else it remains as 'application received'. My status never changed until I received the grant which was direct (CO never contacted me as no further information was required) so it basically went from 'application received' to 'finalized'. 
Good luck!!!


----------



## fakebaniya

Hey...I can not see any Request Complete button....




KeeDa said:


> 1. Nothing happens on clicking that button. You get a message "Application is already submitted".
> 
> 2. They say the photo should be 45mm x 35mm and should be uploaded under category Photograph, sub-category Passport photograph. I could not crop our photos to this size without affecting the quality, so I just uploaded the digital copy which is much larger in dimensions under category Photograph, sub-category Other Photograph.
> 
> 3. From what I understood so far, there is no such thing as submitting the application (see #1 above). Your application is said to be lodged at the time you pay for the visa fees.
> 
> 4. Under each applicant, you see "Get Health Details" button. Clicking it opens a health declaration form and submitting it gives you the referral letter with a HAP ID. As far as filling/ submitting anything regarding health is concerned, this is all you need to do. Afterwards, you need to print this referral letter and carry it to the medical center for medical tests (for all applicants). Uploading medical results is done by the medical center.





hkaur said:


> If you have already filled and uploaded the form 80 then you do not need to do anything. Just check and see if there is a 'Request complete' button and click it.
> 
> The status changes only if the CO asks for additional documents/information, else it remains as 'application received'. My status never changed until I received the grant which was direct (CO never contacted me as no further information was required) so it basically went from 'application received' to 'finalized'.
> Good luck!!!


----------



## hkaur

fakebaniya said:


> Hey...I can not see any Request Complete button....


That's fine, nothing to worry about. As you have already uploaded form 80 so next is to wait. CO would contact you only if any more documents/information is required. Else, status will remain as 'application received' until the final grant.


----------



## rajrajinin

Hi guys,

Need help on followings:

1. I have a gap of 2 years after 12th standard before enrolling in 3 years graduation course. The reason behind this is, after 12th, I enrolled into another graduation course but could not finished it. I do not have any marksheets or admission details of the course I couldnt complete. Now, in form 80, should I mentioned the real reason for the gap or should I say due to financial conditions there was a gap of 2 years.

2. Is photograph a mandatory requirement. I have not uploaded it. However, during medical, clinic has uploaded our pictures.

3. For marriage proof, I have uploaded our marriage certificate and passports have spouse names. Would this be enough.

Cheers.


----------



## cooldude555

rajrajinin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need help on followings:
> 
> 1. I have a gap of 2 years after 12th standard before enrolling in 3 years graduation course. The reason behind this is, after 12th, I enrolled into another graduation course but could not finished it. I do not have any marksheets or admission details of the course I couldnt complete. Now, in form 80, should I mentioned the real reason for the gap or should I say due to financial conditions there was a gap of 2 years.
> 
> 2. Is photograph a mandatory requirement. I have not uploaded it. However, during medical, clinic has uploaded our pictures.
> 
> 3. For marriage proof, I have uploaded our marriage certificate and passports have spouse names. Would this be enough.
> 
> Cheers.



Here are my two cents:

1) Having a gap in education is absolutely fine and is understandable. No harm in mentioning the exact reason for the gap. If you dont want to, you can just say that you underwent some long term coaching or was preparing for some competitive exams.

2) Photo is not mandatory. I have rarely seen the CO's asking for photos. I myself have uploaded one though.

3) Yes, these documents would suffice. However, it also depends on how long you were married for. Of late, I have seen cases where people who recently got married (few months into their married life) were requested for additional documents along with the marriage certificate and passports endorsed with spouses names.

Hope this helps. All the best.


----------



## JK684

rajrajinin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need help on followings:
> 
> 1. I have a gap of 2 years after 12th standard before enrolling in 3 years graduation course. The reason behind this is, after 12th, I enrolled into another graduation course but could not finished it. I do not have any marksheets or admission details of the course I couldnt complete. Now, in form 80, should I mentioned the real reason for the gap or should I say due to financial conditions there was a gap of 2 years.
> 
> 2. Is photograph a mandatory requirement. I have not uploaded it. However, during medical, clinic has uploaded our pictures.
> 
> 3. For marriage proof, I have uploaded our marriage certificate and passports have spouse names. Would this be enough.
> 
> Cheers.


1. It is better to mention about the gaps, by providing reason. 
2. as mentioned in previous post, photo is not a must i guess. but I also uploaded one.
3. You can provide the account statements of a joint bank account, if you have one. For US dependent visa, i know people provide marriage photos also. But that is not required in this case I reckon.


----------



## nevertouchme

rajrajinin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need help on followings:
> 
> 1. I have a gap of 2 years after 12th standard before enrolling in 3 years graduation course. The reason behind this is, after 12th, I enrolled into another graduation course but could not finished it. I do not have any marksheets or admission details of the course I couldnt complete. Now, in form 80, should I mentioned the real reason for the gap or should I say due to financial conditions there was a gap of 2 years.
> 
> 2. Is photograph a mandatory requirement. I have not uploaded it. However, during medical, clinic has uploaded our pictures.
> 
> 3. For marriage proof, I have uploaded our marriage certificate and passports have spouse names. Would this be enough.
> 
> Cheers.


In form 80, educational details you ve an option 'discontinued'. Check that. 
Gap years are completely normal with many.
J

Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## feroza hudwani

arun05 said:


> At the time of your assessment, our doctors were satisfied
> that, while there may have been some abnormalities in your
> chest x-ray, you did not have active tuberculosis. However,
> individual risk factors mean that some people require
> follow-up in Australia to ensure the disease does not develop.
> You may also have been issued with a health undertaking
> because of another health condition such as Hepatitis B, C or
> Leprosy.
> A health undertaking is an agreement that is made with the
> Australian Government, which obliges you to attend an
> appointment with a health authority clinic for a follow-up
> health examination. By signing this health undertaking you
> also agree to undergo any course of treatment or investigation
> that the health clinic directs.
> You must contact the Health Undertaking Service (HUS)
> within 4 weeks of your arrival in Australia. If your visa was
> granted in Australia, you do not need to contact the HUS as
> you will already have been referred to an Australian health
> clinic by the Migration Medical Services Provider.


Thanks a lot for detailed answer.
It means i don't have to update them about my medical done, just upload my new police certificate as asked by them, one more silly question do i have to email them that i have done medical and uploaded new police certificate? if yes, then what email id i must send email? what content should be in email?
Feroza


----------



## rajrajinin

cooldude555 said:


> Here are my two cents:
> 
> 1) Having a gap in education is absolutely fine and is understandable. No harm in mentioning the exact reason for the gap. If you dont want to, you can just say that you underwent some long term coaching or was preparing for some competitive exams.
> 
> 2) Photo is not mandatory. I have rarely seen the CO's asking for photos. I myself have uploaded one though.
> 
> 3) Yes, these documents would suffice. However, it also depends on how long you were married for. Of late, I have seen cases where people who recently got married (few months into their married life) were requested for additional documents along with the marriage certificate and passports endorsed with spouses names.
> 
> Hope this helps. All the best.





JK684 said:


> 1. It is better to mention about the gaps, by providing reason.
> 2. as mentioned in previous post, photo is not a must i guess. but I also uploaded one.
> 3. You can provide the account statements of a joint bank account, if you have one. For US dependent visa, i know people provide marriage photos also. But that is not required in this case I reckon.





nevertouchme said:


> In form 80, educational details you ve an option 'discontinued'. Check that.
> Gap years are completely normal with many.
> J
> 
> Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk



Thanks @cooldude, @jk685, @nevertouchme for your replies.

I have not submitted Form 80 submitted yet, there is an option of "Withdrew" there which I have clicked. My concern is, if CO asked me to provide evidence of that gap, I dont have any. Because I was failing, I have not preserved any related documents of that course.

We have been married for 8 years now and have a daughter. Daughter passport and birth cert have our names as parents. So I guess, Marriage plus passport shouldnt give me any problem.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## cooldude555

rajrajinin said:


> Thanks @cooldude, @jk685, @nevertouchme for your replies.
> 
> I have not submitted Form 80 submitted yet, there is an option of "Withdrew" there which I have clicked. My concern is, if CO asked me to provide evidence of that gap, I dont have any. Because I was failing, I have not preserved any related documents of that course.
> 
> We have been married for 8 years now and have a daughter. Daughter passport and birth cert have our names as parents. So I guess, Marriage plus passport shouldnt give me any problem.
> 
> Thanks again guys.


As far as am concerned, CO would never ask you to prove that you were failing to clear your course. You can mention the reason for your gap in Form 80 and check the ''withdrew'' box.

Yes, since you both are married for 8 years, passports endorsed with spouses names and marriage certificate would suffice the requirement. I have provided similar documents. Cheers.


----------



## seledi

What information a PCC contains?
Current address and Duration of stay???

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

My PCCs don't contain any address info. They simply state that this person with this passport number (or social security number as may be the case) has no adverse information against him/her or doesn't have any criminal record.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Guys, now that I've got my passport back along with the Indian pcc, I want to get on quickly with my medicals. I know I have to click somewhere to get an id, fill out a form, take a printout etc. My question is, can I do this today in the evening or over the weekend? Or it can only be done during the week?


----------



## cooldude555

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Guys, now that I've got my passport back along with the Indian pcc, I want to get on quickly with my medicals. I know I have to click somewhere to get an id, fill out a form, take a printout etc. My question is, can I do this today in the evening or over the weekend? Or it can only be done during the week?


No, you can do this at any point of time. Since you have already lodged your visa, log in to your IMMI account and click on ''get health details''. This would give you an option to generate your HAP ID's. Once generated, you have to take an appointment with one of the panel clinics by paying them online. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## cooldude555

seledi said:


> What information a PCC contains?
> Current address and Duration of stay???
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


Your PCC will not have any of your address and duration of stay details.
It would have your passport number and states whether or not any criminal records have existed or existing on your name.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

cooldude555 said:


> No, you can do this at any point of time. Since you have already lodged your visa, log in to your IMMI account and click on ''get health details''. This would give you an option to generate your HAP ID's. Once generated, you have to take an appointment with one of the panel clinics by paying them online.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks a lot, dude.  And this medical checkup, is it a day-long thing? Does it take up a lot of time? Then I'll just take leave that day if necessary.


----------



## aafarup

Hi Guys
Got may Golden Grant Letter this morning. My timeline is below at my Signature


----------



## rajrajinin

cooldude555 said:


> As far as am concerned, CO would never ask you to prove that you were failing to clear your course. You can mention the reason for your gap in Form 80 and check the ''withdrew'' box.
> 
> Yes, since you both are married for 8 years, passports endorsed with spouses names and marriage certificate would suffice the requirement. I have provided similar documents. Cheers.


Thanks Cooldude.

IF CO do not ask for proof, then I will mention the true reason for the gap 

Cheers.


----------



## cooldude555

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thanks a lot, dude.  And this medical checkup, is it a day-long thing? Does it take up a lot of time? Then I'll just take leave that day if necessary.


Nope, this doesnt take a lot of time. Hardly takes 30 mins for all the tests to be completed.


----------



## rajrajinin

aafarup said:


> Hi Guys
> Got may Golden Grant Letter this morning. My timeline is below at my Signature


Congratulations!!


----------



## cooldude555

rajrajinin said:


> Thanks Cooldude.
> 
> IF CO do not ask for proof, then I will mention the true reason for the gap
> 
> Cheers.


Yes, you can do that.


----------



## rajrajinin

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thanks a lot, dude.  And this medical checkup, is it a day-long thing? Does it take up a lot of time? Then I'll just take leave that day if necessary.


Well it depends where you are going for medicals. I went to Lilavati hospital in Mumbai, whole process took more than 4 hours. However, if you are going to some clinic, then probably less time.

Test they performed:-

1. Chest X-ray- For TB
2. Blood test- For HIV
3. Urine test- No idea what for.
4. Eye test- Doc asked me to read out alphabets form the distance, just like they do in Optical stores.
5. Consultation with Doctor- Doc asked if I had any surgery in the past and any case of diabetes and TB in the family.

Thats it.

By the way, at Lilavati, people were updating us whether test were normal or not. We know that we have cleared the medicals.

Cheers.


----------



## abbasraza

aafarup said:


> Hi Guys
> Got may Golden Grant Letter this morning. My timeline is below at my Signature


Congratulation.


----------



## abbasraza

Hello Seniors, What is the difference between form80 & form1221?please guide.


----------



## cooldude555

abbasraza said:


> Hello Seniors, What is the difference between form80 & form1221?please guide.


Not much except for the change of Form number. I would say Form 1221 is the subset of 80. However, it has been observed in some cases wherein a Form 1221 has been requested even after submitting Form 80. This is very rare though.


----------



## abrao115

Friends,

I have a doubt regarding IELTS score for Engineers Australia. When I sent an email they have given the below reply.

"" Engineers Australia requires an original IELTS test results with a score of 6 or more in each of the 4 modules Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking. You can sit either the ‘General’ or ‘Academic’ version of the IELTS as both are accepted.
*
However, should your result be not satisfying, Engineers Australia is happy to accept multiple results, provided that you get a score of 6 or more in each module at least once.""*


After that reply from Engineers Australia I took IELTS 3 times, unfortunately I could not get 6,6,6,6 in any of these attempts at a single time, but I got all 6 6 6 6 in different attempts.
1. L R W S : 6.5, 5.5, 6.0, 5.0 (taken in June 2015)
2. L R W S : 6.5, 6.0, 5.5, 5.5 (taken in Aug 2015)
3. L R W S : 6.0, 6.5, 5.5, 6.0 (taken in Sept 2015)

PTE

L R W S 64, 51, 63, 53 (Attempted in October 2015)


Q1. By considering my above 3 attempts of IELTS scores am I able to apply for Skills assessment to engineers Australia as I have got 6 in each module at least once though not able to get all 6666 in single attempt? 

Q2. Is Engineers Australia accepting PTE-A now for skills assessment?

Could you kindly confirm my above two questions.
Thank you very much for your time & help in advance.


----------



## arun05

abrao115 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a doubt regarding IELTS score for Engineers Australia. When I sent an email they have given the below reply.
> 
> "" Engineers Australia requires an original IELTS test results with a score of 6 or more in each of the 4 modules Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking. You can sit either the ‘General’ or ‘Academic’ version of the IELTS as both are accepted.
> *
> However, should your result be not satisfying, Engineers Australia is happy to accept multiple results, provided that you get a score of 6 or more in each module at least once.""*
> 
> 
> After that reply from Engineers Australia I took IELTS 3 times, unfortunately I could not get 6,6,6,6 in any of these attempts at a single time, but I got all 6 6 6 6 in different attempts.
> 1. L R W S : 6.5, 5.5, 6.0, 5.0 (taken in June 2015)
> 2. L R W S : 6.5, 6.0, 5.5, 5.5 (taken in Aug 2015)
> 3. L R W S : 6.0, 6.5, 5.5, 6.0 (taken in Sept 2015)
> 
> PTE
> 
> L R W S 64, 51, 63, 53 (Attempted in October 2015)
> 
> 
> Q1. By considering my above 3 attempts of IELTS scores am I able to apply for Skills assessment to engineers Australia as I have got 6 in each module at least once though not able to get all 6666 in single attempt?
> 
> Q2. Is Engineers Australia accepting PTE-A now for skills assessment?
> 
> Could you kindly confirm my above two questions.
> Thank you very much for your time & help in advance.


Hi,

Here is my answer below:-

Ans1:- No EA does not accept this, One has to get the 6 band in all 4 modules in single attempt only.
Note:-You can attempt IELTS n number of times 

Ans2:- No EA does not accept PTE.It is also mentioned in their FAQ


----------



## seledi

Hi guys,


I currently can produce the below as address proof, which is will suffice the requiremnt for PCC

1) gas conenction book from sep 2015

2) ICICI bank statement address proof ( changing the address and gettign the stamped statement from bank)


Regards,
seledi


----------



## saggi_au

seledi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I currently can produce the below as address proof, which is will suffice the requiremnt for PCC
> 
> 1) gas conenction book from sep 2015
> 
> 2) ICICI bank statement address proof ( changing the address and gettign the stamped statement from bank)
> 
> Regards,
> seledi


For me, Gas connection paper worked. For bank accounts, I think there is a list of some specified banks which are accepted (SBI etc) but do carry ICICI Bank statement also just in case.


----------



## neerajaset71

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Neerajaset71, do let me know over here if you receive your Indian pcc finally. I'll do the same.


Hey dude, my India PCC is with courier along with my passport. ******s took 10 working days and due to 3 days long weekend here, It is supposed to delivered to me on Sunday (it is first working day of week in Dubai).

I hope you will receive your PCC soon.


----------



## neerajaset71

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Phew!!! Finally got my Indian pcc today after 16 days of waiting! They usually take only a week so I don't know what was the issue this time. Today after I collected it I noticed that they prepared and signed it the very next day after submission. So in other words they were just sitting on it for the past 15 days! Ridiculous!... Neerajaset71, I would urge you to push them. If BLS doesn't provide you with a satisfactory answer then contact the embassy directly and make them check for you. Otherwise they'll just sit on it for 45 days.



Congrats mate...i did not push them just asked when it will be ready and for my surprise after an hours status changed to dispatched to courier. Then I got a call from courier to arrange for delivery and will be done on Sunday. I will upload it immediately as CO allocation is near.., I hope so


----------



## neerajaset71

Hi Guys,

How do you know CO got allocated to you. I am waiting for my VAC2 payment instruction as rest everything is front loaded.


----------



## ZubairKhan

neerajaset71 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How do you know CO got allocated to you. I am waiting for my VAC2 payment instruction as rest everything is front loaded.



you get an email requesting further documents/information from allocated CO and status changes to 'information requested' or something in immi account. 
people who front load all possible evidence and the lucky ones dont get to know about CO allocation as they get direct grants.....


----------



## heartbreaker9099

Got my Grant Letter today.


----------



## ZubairKhan

heartbreaker9099 said:


> Got my Grant Letter today.



Congrats mate !!!


----------



## rajrajinin

heartbreaker9099 said:


> Got my Grant Letter today.


Congrats man. lane:


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

heartbreaker9099 said:


> Got my Grant Letter today.


Congrats!! How come you got an IED of 11 Aug? It doesn't match with your PCC or medicals dates!


----------



## heartbreaker9099

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats!! How come you got an IED of 11 Aug? It doesn't match with your PCC or medicals dates!


Even I was a bit confused with that. My earliest date was 22 July, so it should have been 22 July 2016, maybe the CO made a boo-boo and my motto is to forgive and forget. Anyway my initial entry will be in the next 2 months so it is not going to be a big deal I guess.


----------



## vikram3151981

ZubairKhan said:


> you get an email requesting further documents/information from allocated CO and status changes to 'information requested' or something in immi account.
> people who front load all possible evidence and the lucky ones dont get to know about CO allocation as they get direct grants.....


Does your EA outcome states the relevant period of experience or it just states that your skills in conjunction with your qualifications are at par with Australian standards.

I am asking this because I had got my skills assessed by EA way back in 2009. At that time they just use to mention the ANZSCO code that can be used for migration along with the above stated sentence. Even in my re-issue they have stated the same.


----------



## vikram3151981

heartbreaker9099 said:


> Got my Grant Letter today.


Congrats and best luck for Oz journey ahead............


----------



## vinzy

jadu87 said:


> I'm onshore, yet to submit my VISA. Got invited during last round..


we both have similar timelines....hope to make it past the finish line by jan...


----------



## vinzy

Hey folks, I am done with my medicals and the panel clinic has uploaded the requisite docs. Do I need to update any documents from my side?? Like maybe fee receipts or something??Also, for statutory declaration for employment, do I need to enclose my colleague's company ID card??


----------



## vikram3151981

vinzy said:


> Hey folks, I am done with my medicals and the panel clinic has uploaded the requisite docs. Do I need to update any documents from my side?? Like maybe fee receipts or something??Also, for statutory declaration for employment, do I need to enclose my colleague's company ID card??


Hey vinzy,
1. You don't need to do anything about your medicals. The panel clinic will upload the same on emedical client.
2. You can enclose your colleague's company ID card in references but if he is senior to you or you report to him (I think so, its personal opinion but isn't mandatory as per DIBP).

One question:
Does your EA outcome states the relevant period of experience or it just states that your skills in conjunction with your qualifications are at par with Australian standards?

I am asking this because I had got my skills assessed by EA way back in 2009. At that time they just use to mention the ANZSCO code that can be used for migration along with the above stated sentence. Even in my re-issue they have stated the same.


----------



## neerajaset71

ZubairKhan said:


> you get an email requesting further documents/information from allocated CO and status changes to 'information requested' or something in immi account.
> people who front load all possible evidence and the lucky ones dont get to know about CO allocation as they get direct grants.....


thanks mate...i know i will not get direct grant as I have to pay second installment. I heard in this forum that CO asks for second installment only when its finalized to grant visa for sure, as that fee is refundable in case visa got rejected. Is it correct?

So it means CO will contact me either if he requires further info or if he is satisfied with all and will contact me directly for payment. So i guess another month and half waiting )


----------



## vinzy

vikram3151981 said:


> Hey vinzy,
> 1. You don't need to do anything about your medicals. The panel clinic will upload the same on emedical client.
> 2. You can enclose your colleague's company ID card in references but if he is senior to you or you report to him (I think so, its personal opinion but isn't mandatory as per DIBP).
> 
> One question:
> Does your EA outcome states the relevant period of experience or it just states that your skills in conjunction with your qualifications are at par with Australian standards?
> 
> I am asking this because I had got my skills assessed by EA way back in 2009. At that time they just use to mention the ANZSCO code that can be used for migration along with the above stated sentence. Even in my re-issue they have stated the same.


Hi Vikram, I did not get my experience assessed since am not claiming any points for the same....Its just that am aiming for a direct grant and want to upload as much documents as possible. So my outcome letter says..."Engineers Australia is pleased to advise that the competencies you have demonstrated, taken in
conjunction with your qualification from the following institution________________meets the current requirement for the following occupation________________________"


----------



## neerajaset71

heartbreaker9099 said:


> Got my Grant Letter today.


congrats mate...wish you all the best for your future endeavors in AU.

I noticed one thing in your signature that CO contacted you. Can you put more light into it, 1. why and what info he requested? 2. After fulfilling, did you followup with him on same or just waited till your grant? it will help me as I am awaiting too for CO contact


----------



## vicky26

Hi Guys,

my employer got call from embassy but they told they are from some council in start of call and while ending because of that my employer has not disclosed about my work and department instead he told there is no department like that but my employer has specified that i have worked there. after hearing that i had relieved from company that too at last point of conversation they disconnected the cal by saying thank you for the information.

please advise...

thanks...


----------



## heartbreaker9099

neerajaset71 said:


> congrats mate...wish you all the best for your future endeavors in AU.
> 
> I noticed one thing in your signature that CO contacted you. Can you put more light into it, 1. why and what info he requested? 2. After fulfilling, did you followup with him on same or just waited till your grant? it will help me as I am awaiting too for CO contact


CO asked for my Singapore PCC on first contact (I tried to upload it before CO allocation but the mail delivery failed me), I uploaded it to IMMI after 4 days, if I remember right, and also mailed it to my CO to be double sure. Then without any further contact she granted it today.


----------



## hkaur

vinzy said:


> Hey folks, I am done with my medicals and the panel clinic has uploaded the requisite docs. Do I need to update any documents from my side?? Like maybe fee receipts or something??Also, for statutory declaration for employment, do I need to enclose my colleague's company ID card??


You do not need to do anything from your side as far as medicals are concerned. 

I also gave a statutory declaration and did not provide any ID card. 
I attached a 'sample' stat. declaration few days back on this thread so you can check that for reference.


----------



## cooldude555

heartbreaker9099 said:


> Got my Grant Letter today.


Congratulations buddy and all the very best. Grant on a Saturday?


----------



## neerajaset71

hi Nostalgia Nut,

Hows ur indian PCC from SA looks like? Mine from dubai is having 3 lines saying I am clear. There is no photo, A4 size paper with three lines and indian consulate dubai header and sign with seal of consular...is this the right format?


----------



## ZubairKhan

vikram3151981 said:


> Does your EA outcome states the relevant period of experience or it just states that your skills in conjunction with your qualifications are at par with Australian standards.
> 
> I am asking this because I had got my skills assessed by EA way back in 2009. At that time they just use to mention the ANZSCO code that can be used for migration along with the above stated sentence. Even in my re-issue they have stated the same.



Mine states like, period of skilled employment has been assessed and determined as relevant in support of assessment outcome......


----------



## ZubairKhan

neerajaset71 said:


> thanks mate...i know i will not get direct grant as I have to pay second installment. I heard in this forum that CO asks for second installment only when its finalized to grant visa for sure, as that fee is refundable in case visa got rejected. Is it correct?
> 
> So it means CO will contact me either if he requires further info or if he is satisfied with all and will contact me directly for payment. So i guess another month and half waiting )



don't know about refund but yes they ask for payment when its almost finalized.... Good Luck


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

neerajaset71 said:


> hi Nostalgia Nut,
> 
> Hows ur indian PCC from SA looks like? Mine from dubai is having 3 lines saying I am clear. There is no photo, A4 size paper with three lines and indian consulate dubai header and sign with seal of consular...is this the right format?


Yes. That's all there is to it. All it states is that "Mr./Ms. X with passport number XXXXXXXX has no adverse information against him/her that would render him/her ineligible for travel..." blah blah. No photo, no address, no other details.


----------



## sai438

Hi Guys,

please share the link to Form 80 filling guidelines.

Thanks,
sairam


----------



## saggi_au

sai438 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> please share the link to Form 80 filling guidelines.
> 
> Thanks,
> sairam


Check this thread --> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/48200-how-fill-form-80-a.html


----------



## kamikaze87

Hello,

For the form 80, I should wait until the CO request or just fill and upload this form in advance ?

Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa

neerajaset71 said:


> thanks mate...i know i will not get direct grant as I have to pay second installment. I heard in this forum that CO asks for second installment only when its finalized to grant visa for sure, as that fee is refundable in case visa got rejected. Is it correct?
> 
> So it means CO will contact me either if he requires further info or if he is satisfied with all and will contact me directly for payment. So i guess another month and half waiting )


That's correct. VAC2 payment request means a guaranteed visa grant. In fact, after VAC2, the grant should happen within a few days.


----------



## KeeDa

kamikaze87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> For the form 80, I should wait until the CO request or just fill and upload this form in advance ?
> 
> Thanks.


Better submit it for all adult applicants. Form 80 is being asked more often. If your CO requests it, then it will mean another 35+ days of delay.


----------



## neerajaset71

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Yes. That's all there is to it. All it states is that "Mr./Ms. X with passport number XXXXXXXX has no adverse information against him/her that would render him/her ineligible for travel..." blah blah. No photo, no address, no other details.


yeah, same here..now my final document upload hurdle is over...waiting for CO request for vac2 payment...i hope to get it soon )


----------



## neerajaset71

KeeDa said:


> That's correct. VAC2 payment request means a guaranteed visa grant. In fact, after VAC2, the grant should happen within a few days.


thanks keeda. i think I have to wait for that request for another month n half. i am too patient btw   :boxing:


----------



## kamikaze87

Thanks. Which item/row in the list I should choose to upload the form 80 ?

Regards.



KeeDa said:


> Better submit it for all adult applicants. Form 80 is being asked more often. If your CO requests it, then it will mean another 35+ days of delay.


----------



## tifosi_ph

Hi, newbie here. I just want to ask 1 question, can I apply for the visa upon receiving the invitation even if I'm missing some documents? Thanks!


----------



## KeeDa

kamikaze87 said:


> Thanks. Which item/row in the list I should choose to upload the form 80 ?
> 
> Regards.


It has its own category as "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment"


----------



## KeeDa

tifosi_ph said:


> Hi, newbie here. I just want to ask 1 question, can I apply for the visa upon receiving the invitation even if I'm missing some documents? Thanks!


Visa application does not need any documents, but you will have to produce them afterwards, preferably under 5 to 6 weeks.


----------



## SujithSagar

In 99% of the cases Form 80 is essential! It's highly recommend to upload it even before the case officer requests it. This will save your time. Along with form 80, please upload from 1221 as well. 
Good luck!


kamikaze87 said:


> Hello, For the form 80, I should wait until the CO request or just fill and upload this form in advance ? Thanks.


----------



## neerajaset71

SujithSagar said:


> In 99% of the cases Form 80 is essential! It's highly recommend to upload it even before the case officer requests it. This will save your time. Along with form 80, please upload from 1221 as well.
> Good luck!


very true mate. I don't understand one thing, have seen lots of questions regarding upload of form 80 and 1221 and CV. Come on guys they are just forms about your history which everyone knows about themselves more than anyone. there is no rocket science in it and uploading them upfront will speedup the process and avoid any unnecessary delays. there is no harm in front uploading them..is there? until you are having fear in mind about something wrong in you past which you wants to hide from CO.
i have uploaded each and everything about me and my wife. more docs will never harm you and CO will never say why the hell you have uploaded 60 docs for urself )) more info you provide, more the co gets satisfied and can link all info together..so go ahead and upload freely..cheers!!


----------



## civil189

Can I use debit card for payment or only credit card is considered?


----------



## saggi_au

civil189 said:


> Can I use debit card for payment or only credit card is considered?


If the online transaction limit is higher on your debit card, I think you can use debit card. You might want to check with your bank first about your online transaction limit in one go. My account did not have that much limit; so I paid by credit card.


----------



## temiseun

Hello seniors,

I noticed quite a number of people from other posts/threads have been either asked to submit form 1221 for primary & spouse or people are just being proactive.

My question is should I front load form 1221 for my spouse, NOTE: I am not claiming points for spouse at all.

Will appreciate a feedback, maybe this might also help others out as well.

thanks.


----------



## kamikaze87

Thank you very much.

I would like to have a number of questions as follows. Please advise.

1. I saw form 80 category however where can I upload form 1221 ?

2. I had the referral letter with HAP ID. They request for 3 examinations: 501 Medical examination , 502 Chest X-ray :eyebrows:, 707 HIV test . Will the clinic write anything on the referral letter since I saw a table with 1 column for Clinic. After the test, the Clinic will issue the result to me and then I just need to scan and upload it to "Evidence of Health", right ?

3. I saw a lot of forms in the category "Evidence of Health" such as 160, 26, 815.. . Not sure what should I do :confused2: Please advise.

4. In the "Evidence of Character" category, except Overseas Penal Clearance Certificate, Australian Federal Police Clearance (I stayed in Aus before), Form 80, do I need to provide any other documents ?

5. I have to upload evidence of living in Australia regional area in the past but I do not know which row I should choose to attach these documents. Is it "Travel" line ?

Thank you loads. 



KeeDa said:


> It has its own category as "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment"


----------



## Kariznin

temiseun said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> I noticed quite a number of people from other posts/threads have been either asked to submit form 1221 for primary & spouse or people are just being proactive.
> 
> My question is should I front load form 1221 for my spouse, NOTE: I am not claiming points for spouse at all.
> 
> Will appreciate a feedback, maybe this might also help others out as well.
> 
> thanks.


Hi temiseun 

Form 1221 is generally not required and trend for asking for form 1221 is very unpredictable. 

Would suggest you to upload it as it would not be a major task to fill it when you have done form 80 as it is a subset of form 80. 

I am assuming you have done form 80 for both, if not please get that done first as it is being frequently asked by Co these days.


----------



## Kariznin

kamikaze87 said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> I would like to have a number of questions as follows. Please advise.
> 
> 1. I saw form 80 category however where can I upload form 1221 ?
> A: under attach documents for a particular applicant, you'll see combined list of documents that lie under different section, you'll see a header for Form 1221......
> 2. I had the referral letter with HAP ID. They request for 3 examinations: 501 Medical examination , 502 Chest X-ray :eyebrows:, 707 HIV test . Will the clinic write anything on the referral letter since I saw a table with 1 column for Clinic. After the test, the Clinic will issue the result to me and then I just need to scan and upload it to "Evidence of Health", right ?
> 
> A: they'll not write anything on the referral letter but they'll keep that for their reference. Generally, it is seen that clinics do not disclose results to the candidates but some clinics have revealed results to the candidates, depends on your clinic, if they lenient enough they would disclose the results to you. Also, you do not have to do anything for health results documents uploading, clinic will upload the results using your hap id.
> 
> 3. I saw a lot of forms in the category "Evidence of Health" such as 160, 26, 815.. . Not sure what should I do :confused2: Please advise.
> A: these are required for very particular case, in general the results are uploaded by the clinic for the tests mentioned in your referral letter.
> 
> 4. In the "Evidence of Character" category, except Overseas Penal Clearance Certificate, Australian Federal Police Clearance (I stayed in Aus before), Form 80, do I need to provide any other documents ?
> 
> A: nothing specific as such.
> 
> 5. I have to upload evidence of living in Australia regional area in the past but I do not know which row I should choose to attach these documents. Is it "Travel" line ?
> 
> A: not sure about this.
> 
> Thank you loads.


Please find the comments inline.


----------



## KeeDa

temiseun said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> I noticed quite a number of people from other posts/threads have been either asked to submit form 1221 for primary & spouse or people are just being proactive.
> 
> My question is should I front load form 1221 for my spouse, NOTE: I am not claiming points for spouse at all.
> 
> Will appreciate a feedback, maybe this might also help others out as well.
> 
> thanks.


Form 80 and 1221 have nothing to do with point claims. These are personal statutory declarations about character. It is a residence permit that we are applying for, so they have to make sure that the people they allow in the country are of good character.


----------



## aafarup

KeeDa said:


> Form 80 and 1221 have nothing to do with point claims. These are personal statutory declarations about character. It is a residence permit that we are applying for, so they have to make sure that the people they allow in the country are of good character.


Guys 
Not to disrespect anyone, I dont see what seems to be the problem to do 80 and 1221 before hand just to save ourselves from 28 days delay (IF CO asks it later!!!) 
Dear Temiseun i would recommend you to do it


----------



## abrao115

arun05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is my answer below:-
> 
> Ans1:- No EA does not accept this, One has to get the 6 band in all 4 modules in single attempt only.
> Note:-You can attempt IELTS n number of times
> 
> Ans2:- No EA does not accept PTE.It is also mentioned in their FAQ



Thank you very much arun,

_I asked same questions EA also, they gave the below reply.

I took IELTS 3 times, unfortunately I could not get 6,6,6,6 in any of these attempts at a single time, but I got all 6 6 6 6 in different attempts.
1. L R W S : 6.5, 5.0, 6.0, 5.0 (taken in June 2015)
2. L R W S : 6.5, 6.0, 5.5, 5.5 (taken in Aug 2015)
3. L R W S : 6.0, 5.5, 5.5, 6.0 (taken in Sept 2015)
PTE
L R W S 64, 51, 63, 53 ( Attempted in October 2015)

Q1. By considering my above 3 attempts of IELTS scores am I able to apply for Skills assessment to engineers Australia as I have got 6 in each module at least once though not able to get all 6666 in single attempt? 

Q2. Is Engineers Australia accepting PTE-A now for skills assessment ?_




*Answer from EA as follows:

EA requires an original IELTS test result with a score of 6 or more in each of the 4 modules Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking. You can sit either the ‘General’ or ‘Academic’ version of the IELTS as both are accepted.
However, should your result be not satisfying, EA is happy to accept multiple results, provided that you get a score of 6 or more in each module at least once. 

Therefore, based on the 3 test results, you are eligible for an assessment with Engineers Australia.
 
At this stage we do only accept IELTS.
* 
So based on their reply I can apply for skills assessment with EA. Please correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## KeeDa

aafarup said:


> Guys
> Not to disrespect anyone, I dont see what seems to be the problem to do 80 and 1221 before hand just to save ourselves from 28 days delay (IF CO asks it later!!!)
> Dear Temiseun i would recommend you to do it


Not 28, but it is 35 days/ 6 weeks these days.


----------



## kamikaze87

Hi guys,

After the CO contact, if they request for any additional docs, it will take 35+ days right ?

If no additional docs is required, how many days it would take for granting the visa ?

Thanks.


----------



## sharan22too

Hi, i was told today, that they are taking 4 to 6 weeks these days due to high number of applications after co contact...


----------



## sri2107

Guys.good news for offshore Sep applicants.. one of the guy updated in spreedsheet...Visa LOdge date 10th Sep ...CO contacted on 18th ....asking for PCC, 1221, 80


----------



## monty83

Hi Can anyone help me on below
, my mom got 2 years visitor visa but it says STAY/UNTIL : 3 Months.. but now she has stayed than 3 months . Pls suggest what to do is it possible to extend it online


----------



## KeeDa

sri2107 said:


> Guys.good news for offshore Sep applicants.. one of the guy updated in spreedsheet...Visa LOdge date 10th Sep ...CO contacted on 18th ....asking for PCC, 1221, 80


One onshore 07-Sep applicant received a direct grant today. His details:

Onshore
Invitation: 07/09/2015
Visa Lodged: 07/09/2015
All Documents Uploaded (Including Form 80): 08/09/2015
Direct Grant: 19/10/2015


----------



## ZubairKhan

KeeDa said:


> Not 28, but it is 35 days/ 6 weeks these days.



This doesn't seem a rule in all cases, Member Arun05 got visa within a month of CO contact (CO contact 22 Sep and Visa granted on 15 OCt) .... another member heartbreaker9099's timeline says ..... CO contact: 15-Sep-2015 | Grant: 17-Oct-2015

So i guess 35 days rule is to have some rest from calls of visa awaiting candidates .....


----------



## KeeDa

ZubairKhan said:


> This doesn't seem a rule in all cases, Member Arun05 got visa within a month of CO contact (CO contact 22 Sep and Visa granted on 15 OCt) .... another member heartbreaker9099's timeline says ..... CO contact: 15-Sep-2015 | Grant: 17-Oct-2015
> 
> So i guess 35 days rule is to have some rest from calls of visa awaiting candidates .....


Yes, it isn't a rule. I am merely saying that all those who call these days are being told to wait either 35 days or 6 weeks for the CO to get back to their application. As always, it depends on the CO- they may pickup the application earlier than that.


----------



## kamikaze87

Hi guys,

I am now uploading documents to prove the time I studied in Australia regional area, I found an area that allows me to upload these documents called "Supporting Documents" with a note "The department may require additional documents to support the processing of this application. Documents may be attached using the links available under the Next steps for each person on this application or by using the Attach document button below.Help on Upload Document"

When push this button I saw a list of category and I found a place for uploading "Evidence of Regional Australia study" and also Form 80, Form 1221. 

However, everytime I upload document in this place, I failed, the page show "the system is currently unavailable". Does that mean I can not upload in here at this time ? :confused2:

So how can I upload evidence of australia regional study ? Please advise.

I attached a number of pictures below for your review.

Thanks.


----------



## JK684

kamikaze87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am now uploading documents to prove the time I studied in Australia regional area, I found an area that allows me to upload these documents called "Supporting Documents" with a note "The department may require additional documents to support the processing of this application. Documents may be attached using the links available under the Next steps for each person on this application or by using the Attach document button below.Help on Upload Document"
> 
> When push this button I saw a list of category and I found a place for uploading "Evidence of Regional Australia study" and also Form 80, Form 1221.
> 
> However, everytime I upload document in this place, I failed, the page show "the system is currently unavailable". Does that mean I can not upload in here at this time ? :confused2:
> 
> So how can I upload evidence of australia regional study ? Please advise.
> 
> I attached a number of pictures below for your review.
> 
> Thanks.



Are you able to upload other documents without an issue ? Try from a different browser if possible. also see if there is any other relevant place where you can upload the document.

For the document upload categories, check the post by (2nd PDF attachment) by Keeda in the below link.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...journey-australia-google-page-ranking-55.html


----------



## nonu

_I have updated my skill select on 24 August 2015 for 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points in accountant general . Haven't received any invitation yet. Does any any know how long the process of invitation takes or if any one received invitation for this period?


Thanks_


----------



## sri2107

Hi Guys,

In application below " get health details". I can see link stating "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant". Is this same for everyone ???

Please see my status in the signature


----------



## temiseun

sri2107 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> In application below " get health details". I can see link stating "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant". Is this same for everyone ???
> 
> Please see my status in the signature


Hi,
No at all, i did not get same prompt in my account.


----------



## saggi_au

sri2107 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> In application below " get health details". I can see link stating "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant". Is this same for everyone ???
> 
> Please see my status in the signature


That indicated the Form 80 is required. I also had this one for me and spouse.


----------



## sri2107

I uploaded Form 80 and 1221 for both myself and wife 1 week before.
[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]



saggi_au said:


> That indicated the Form 80 is required. I also had this one for me and spouse.


----------



## rajrajinin

sri2107 said:


> I uploaded Form 80 and 1221 for both myself and wife 1 week before.


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Even I am getting that message, I uploaded form 80 yesterday.

No need to freak out, I guess its some system glitch.

Cheers.


----------



## kamikaze87

I am trying to upload documents in order to prove the time I studied in Regional area in Australia. I check another category and I found that I still can upload normally except this category. I tried several browsers but the result remained unchanged.

I am quite confused about this because I can not find another place for uploading these supporting documents.

Thanks.



JK684 said:


> Are you able to upload other documents without an issue ? Try from a different browser if possible. also see if there is any other relevant place where you can upload the document.
> 
> For the document upload categories, check the post by (2nd PDF attachment) by Keeda in the below link.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...journey-australia-google-page-ranking-55.html


----------



## Vanitha

Friends,
I need to do medicals for myself,spouse and 2 kids from Fortis,Bannerghatta(Bangalore)
Please let me know the procedure.
Just take the print of HAPID generated for 4 of us along with Passport copies,book an appointment with any given doctor and complete the procedure?
I understand results are seldom shown to applicants but then how shall we know whether the results have been shared with DIBP?

Thanks,
vanitha


----------



## Vanitha

PCC info:
======
For Bangalore PCC:
Please go for PCC after you have paid the visa fee and take the print of receipt of this visa fee as it has names of all dependents.
In my case I am the main applicant and my husband dependent.
He was asked to show proof as why he is applying for PCC.They were not accepting the visa invite letter(which has My name)


----------



## sri2107

Yes the process is correct.

Once you are done with medicals...after 3 to 4 days login to ImmiAcct and you will see that "Get HAPID" button is changed to "Get health details". click on it.
You can see the status and know if further tests are required or not.



Vanitha said:


> Friends,
> I need to do medicals for myself,spouse and 2 kids from Fortis,Bannerghatta(Bangalore)
> Please let me know the procedure.
> Just take the print of HAPID generated for 4 of us along with Passport copies,book an appointment with any given doctor and complete the procedure?
> I understand results are seldom shown to applicants but then how shall we know whether the results have been shared with DIBP?
> 
> Thanks,
> vanitha


----------



## sri2107

Hey what are your timelines

[/QUOTE]

Even I am getting that message, I uploaded form 80 yesterday.

No need to freak out, I guess its some system glitch.

Cheers.[/QUOTE]


----------



## KeeDa

Vanitha said:


> Friends,
> I need to do medicals for myself,spouse and 2 kids from Fortis,Bannerghatta(Bangalore)
> Please let me know the procedure.
> Just take the print of HAPID generated for 4 of us along with Passport copies,book an appointment with any given doctor and complete the procedure?
> I understand results are seldom shown to applicants but then how shall we know whether the results have been shared with DIBP?
> 
> Thanks,
> vanitha


Ask them about what else to carry along when booking for the appointment.

After results are uploaded and if they are positive, then "Get Health Status" click in your immiAccount results in "Health requirement - health clearance provided - no action required". You can also check them at eMedicalClient


----------



## KeeDa

Vanitha said:


> PCC info:
> ======
> For Bangalore PCC:
> Please go for PCC after you have paid the visa fee and take the print of receipt of this visa fee as it has names of all dependents.
> In my case I am the main applicant and my husband dependent.
> He was asked to show proof as why he is applying for PCC.They were not accepting the visa invite letter(which has My name)


Lalbaug PSK I presume.
Carry a print of IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received.pdf which has names of all applicants.


----------



## Vanitha

Thanks Sri2107 and Keeda.
I will follow the same

Thanks,
vanitha


----------



## Vanitha

KeeDa said:


> Lalbaug PSK I presume.
> Carry a print of IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received.pdf which has names of all applicants.



You are right Keeda.
It was Lalbaug PSK 
Finally the next day my husband got the PCC after producing the application visa fee receipt.

Thanks,
vanitha


----------



## nevertouchme

Vanitha said:


> Friends,
> I need to do medicals for myself,spouse and 2 kids from Fortis,Bannerghatta(Bangalore)
> Please let me know the procedure.
> Just take the print of HAPID generated for 4 of us along with Passport copies,book an appointment with any given doctor and complete the procedure?
> I understand results are seldom shown to applicants but then how shall we know whether the results have been shared with DIBP?
> 
> Thanks,
> vanitha


Hi Vanitha-

If you plan to go on a Saturday, there is a huge queue for X-RAY. Medical examination by the doc and Samples of Blood/Urine procedure would get over in a jiffy. Please read this thread where brisband_bound & I have shared our experience with Fortis, B-ghatta road. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/813626-jc-medical-elibit.html

Hope this helps! 
Cheers,
Jai


----------



## KeeDa

Vanitha said:


> You are right Keeda.
> It was Lalbaug PSK
> Finally the next day my husband got the PCC after producing the application visa fee receipt.
> 
> Thanks,
> vanitha


There are so many negative reviews about this PSK. They always try to send you away without the PCC. My wife was asked to furnish a hand-written letter explaining why she needs a PCC. She was there just for a few days' visit and fortunately she was carrying a blank paper (guess who gave her this idea ). I quickly narrated her the content. She got the PCC right away on that day.


----------



## jelli-kallu

KeeDa said:


> There are so many negative reviews about this PSK. They always try to send you away without the PCC. My wife was asked to furnish a hand-written letter explaining why she needs a PCC. She was there just for a few days' visit and fortunately she was carrying a blank paper (guess who gave her this idea ). I quickly narrated her the content. She got the PCC right away on that day.


The same thing happened to both of us. We took the paper from the photo copy guy. And then everything went smooth. It was in the last stage C, that I got pissed off! I got my PCC but for my wife they asked for the invitation from Australia. I fought with them but in the end, gave up. Got wife's PCC, subsequently, in 5 working days!


----------



## brisbane_bound

I got it in 2 hrs flat from belandur psk..smooth experiences 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kashifhameed45

Please help me and answer a couple of my questions regarding my employment. I got positive skill assessment from TRA (trade Recognition Australia) under the occupation of Motor Mechanic (321211).

I have worked for 3 years for my previous employer as a Motor Mechanic. Then I switched my job to another workshop and started working as a supervisor for current employer for 3 years now.

when I applied for skill assessment. I sent both the experience letters (3 year Motor Mechanic & 3 year Supervisor) and in result letter TRA mentioned the following.

"_your application has been assessed as SUCCESSFUL for the occupation of Motor Mechanic (General) - [321211] following the assessment process.

Your employment evidence meets the TRA requirements of working as a Motor Mechanic (General) - [321211] for a minimum of three years at trade level and meets the currency requirement.

For the purposes of this successful skills assessment, TRA considered that the applicant was first able to commence work in skilled employment in the occupation of Motor Mechanic (General) - [321211] from 31 December 2007._" 

Now my questions are;
1. Whether TRA accepted all of my 6 years of experience for the occupation "Motor Mechanic (321211)"? In other words, can I use both of my employments (3 year as Motor Mechanic + 3 years as Supervisor = total 6 years) for the occupation Motor Mechanic (General) - [321211] ?

2. TRA also mentioned in their guidelines that one should have completed at least 3 years of employment in their nominated occupation and at least 12 months in the 3 years immediately before apply. So my last 3 years are as a Supervisor in a workshop. So does it mean TRA accepted my current employment suitable for the occupation Motor Mechanic (General) - [321211]

Actually on DIBP, job description for Motor Mechanic is different than my role as supervisor but I am in the same filed, working in the automotive workshop as supervisor. 

I would really appreciate your help and opinions. Should I proceed and lodge my visa application?


----------



## Vanitha

nevertouchme said:


> Hi Vanitha-
> 
> If you plan to go on a Saturday, there is a huge queue for X-RAY. Medical examination by the doc and Samples of Blood/Urine procedure would get over in a jiffy. Please read this thread where brisband_bound & I have shared our experience with Fortis, B-ghatta road.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/813626-jc-medical-elibit.html
> 
> Hope this helps!
> Cheers,
> Jai



Hi Jai,
Thanks a ton for re-posting the thread; went through the conversation.
Well, I'm planning to go on coming Friday which is off due to Dussehra.
If I get an appointment will do on Friday else on a weekday.

Little worried about husbands sugar level, though 6months back his sugar levels were on just border.

Thanks,
Vanitha


----------



## rajrajinin

sri2107 said:


> Hey what are your timelines


Lodged on 21st Sept, PCC, Medicals & Form 80- All done.


----------



## nevertouchme

Vanitha said:


> Hi Jai,
> Thanks a ton for re-posting the thread; went through the conversation.
> Well, I'm planning to go on coming Friday which is off due to Dussehra.
> If I get an appointment will do on Friday else on a weekday.
> 
> Little worried about husbands sugar level, though 6months back his sugar levels were on just border.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vanitha


You are welcome and wish you the best !


----------



## cheetu

guys..i have a question..
i got a job in australia.. company is ok to apply for 457 visa (temporary skilled visa). It takes 2-3 months for this visa.

i have lodged 189 visa on 4th august and waiting for grant.

should i wait for 189 visa grant or ask company to apply 457 visa?


----------



## w4s33m

Vanitha said:


> Hi Jai,
> Thanks a ton for re-posting the thread; went through the conversation.
> Well, I'm planning to go on coming Friday which is off due to Dussehra.
> If I get an appointment will do on Friday else on a weekday.
> 
> Little worried about husbands sugar level, though 6months back his sugar levels were on just border.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vanitha


No need to worry - their main concern is "Communicable deseases". Diabetes isn't.


----------



## ILY

cheetu said:


> guys..i have a question..
> i got a job in australia.. company is ok to apply for 457 visa (temporary skilled visa). It takes 2-3 months for this visa.
> 
> i have lodged 189 visa on 4th august and waiting for grant.
> 
> should i wait for 189 visa grant or ask company to apply 457 visa?


Hi

How did you managed to get job there while you are still in india?


----------



## aaNKay

Hi All,

After long wait, CO has ben assigned to me and exactly after 45th day of my application submission.

He has asked for Personal particulars for character assessment , I believe i.e. Form 80.

and moreover, CO asked "Evidence of functional English - please send corresponding transcript and cert for the study that is being claimed as completed in English." for my wife.

I don't know why he asked it, as I already uploaded my wife's degree along with letter from her university for English proficiency.

any suggestion please. whether CO needs her transcript or anything else?


ANZSCO Code:263312 Telecom
EOI Invitation: 3rd August
Visa Lodged: 1st September
PCC KSA: uploaded
CO: 15th Oct


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hey 
I think he is asking for her Degree certificates and all the year marksheets for here graduation or post graduation for which you claimed functional English knowledge with the letter from university.
I think that would suffice. remember to attach all the yearwise or semester wise (whichever you have) Marksheets along with the degree.
Maybe make one single PDF with the first page being the Degree and consecutive pages being the marksheets for all years.




aaNKay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After long wait, CO has ben assigned to me and exactly after 45th day of my application submission.
> 
> He has asked for Personal particulars for character assessment , I believe i.e. Form 80.
> 
> and moreover, CO asked "Evidence of functional English - please send corresponding transcript and cert for the study that is being claimed as completed in English." for my wife.
> 
> I don't know why he asked it, as I already uploaded my wife's degree along with letter from her university for English proficiency.
> 
> any suggestion please. whether CO needs her transcript or anything else?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code:263312 Telecom
> EOI Invitation: 3rd August
> Visa Lodged: 1st September
> PCC KSA: uploaded
> CO: 15th Oct


----------



## michelleyw

Hi all,

I have been assigned a CO this morning, seeing that they require me to provide evidence of regional stay for a span of 2 years. I thought by providing the evidence of my University study (4 years) is sufficient. 

The bills and all aren't under my name. How do I prove that I have lived in Australia (Regional Area) for more than 2 years. Please indicate~ and should I call the immigration to ask?


----------



## g2754deep

michelleyw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been assigned a CO this morning, seeing that they require me to provide evidence of regional stay for a span of 2 years. I thought by providing the evidence of my University study (4 years) is sufficient.
> 
> The bills and all aren't under my name. How do I prove that I have lived in Australia (Regional Area) for more than 2 years. Please indicate~ and should I call the immigration to ask?


HI

Same documents requested from me. I provided bank statements with my name and address on them.


----------



## michelleyw

When did they request the information from you? And have you heard back from them yet?


----------



## g2754deep

michelleyw said:


> When did they request the information from you? And have you heard back from them yet?


They requested it yesterday. I uploaded yesterday but haven't heard from them anything yet.


----------



## michelleyw

So you reckon Bank statements will be more than enough? Do not need anything like bills or other evidence?


----------



## kamikaze87

Do you keep other docs like student card, bank key card, driver license... I attached all of these documents and also photograph of mine when staying in regional area. I also provide a number of letters from the bank that shown my name and address on them.


michelleyw said:


> So you reckon Bank statements will be more than enough? Do not need anything like bills or other evidence?


----------



## rakhimenon

Checklist of documents to be kept during a 190 visa application including the spouse and child aged 4yrs?
EXPECTING A REPLY SOON
THANKS


----------



## cheetu

ILY said:


> Hi
> 
> How did you managed to get job there while you are still in india?


i am not in india. i am in singapore.


----------



## ash36

My Pcc status say

"PCC application granted on 13/10/2015. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to Sangavi Police Station, Pune City. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."

Does this mean the file has reached local police station? usually after how many days does it come to them?


----------



## kashifhameed45

kashifhameed45 said:


> Please help me and answer a couple of my questions regarding my employment. I got positive skill assessment from TRA (trade Recognition Australia) under the occupation of Motor Mechanic (321211).
> 
> I have worked for 3 years for my previous employer as a Motor Mechanic. Then I switched my job to another workshop and started working as a supervisor for current employer for 3 years now.
> 
> when I applied for skill assessment. I sent both the experience letters (3 year Motor Mechanic & 3 year Supervisor) and in result letter TRA mentioned the following.
> 
> "_your application has been assessed as SUCCESSFUL for the occupation of Motor Mechanic (General) - [321211] following the assessment process.
> 
> Your employment evidence meets the TRA requirements of working as a Motor Mechanic (General) - [321211] for a minimum of three years at trade level and meets the currency requirement.
> 
> For the purposes of this successful skills assessment, TRA considered that the applicant was first able to commence work in skilled employment in the occupation of Motor Mechanic (General) - [321211] from 31 December 2007._"
> 
> Now my questions are;
> 1. Whether TRA accepted all of my 6 years of experience for the occupation "Motor Mechanic (321211)"? In other words, can I use both of my employments (3 year as Motor Mechanic + 3 years as Supervisor = total 6 years) for the occupation Motor Mechanic (General) - [321211] ?
> 
> 2. TRA also mentioned in their guidelines that one should have completed at least 3 years of employment in their nominated occupation and at least 12 months in the 3 years immediately before apply. So my last 3 years are as a Supervisor in a workshop. So does it mean TRA accepted my current employment suitable for the occupation Motor Mechanic (General) - [321211]
> 
> Actually on DIBP, job description for Motor Mechanic is different than my role as supervisor but I am in the same filed, working in the automotive workshop as supervisor.
> 
> I would really appreciate your help and opinions. Should I proceed and lodge my visa application?


Any one here to help me??


----------



## Vic261988

Hi guys,

My employer got call from australia embassy but they didn mentioned that they have called from embassy so my employer didn gave a true statement but he had mentioned that I had relieved from company after hearing it they disconnectedthe call. What will happen next? Pls advise..


----------



## ZubairKhan

kashifhameed45 said:


> Any one here to help me??



They considered from 2007 so it seems that all your years have been assessed as relevant. anyway you can write to them for clear understanding as i did in my case, i wrote to Engineers Australia and they were quite helping .....


----------



## jelli-kallu

Hmm, this is very disheartening!! Not even one grant to our forum members, so far today!! DIBP is sizzling away all the excitement out of us


----------



## kashifhameed45

ZubairKhan said:


> They considered from 2007 so it seems that all your years have been assessed as relevant. anyway you can write to them for clear understanding as i did in my case, i wrote to Engineers Australia and they were quite helping .....


Thanks Zubair Bro, I will definitely write to them for clarification.


----------



## tifosi_ph

For the documents to be uploaded on the 189 visa application, is it really a must to upload Certified True Copies or colored scanned will do? 

Thanks!


----------



## vikram3151981

Colored scanned documents are sufficient. Many members have got their grant by uploading them only.


----------



## SujithSagar

Dear Senior members, I need your help.

I have lodged my 189 visa on 7th July and uploaded all possible documents I have got. CO requested for Proof of Professional Year and Proof of Change of Name on 6th September.

I have changed my name via affidavit in india in 2011 and submitted original (as required) to Passport office to obtain new passport with new name.

Therefore I don't have any proof of change of name. Therefore I have contacted Indian consulate in Melbourne and they have provided me with a letter stating my old passport number and new passport number and indicated that both belong to the same person.

I have uploaded this document and clicked on request complete on 16th of september and received an email from a different co this morning. The email reads as "Dear Sujith,



Thank you for your email.



Please note the evidence supplied for your change of name is not suitable. We need evidence of how it was changed, not just 2 passports with different names.



Please note this email does not provide you an extension of time and you are required to respond in the timeframes set out in the original request."

I am not sure how to respond because 1/ I am already out of 28 days timeframe and 2/ I don't have any other documents for evidence of change of name. I have provided what all I have got.

Any help in this regards is highly appreciated guys. Look forward to your suggestions.

Sujith


----------



## karthik_rk

Usually how long do we have to wait after hitting the request complete button. I hit mine on 6th October, and have been anxious ever since


----------



## hkaur

SujithSagar said:


> Dear Senior members, I need your help.
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa on 7th July and uploaded all possible documents I have got. CO requested for Proof of Professional Year and Proof of Change of Name on 6th September.
> 
> I have changed my name via affidavit in india in 2011 and submitted original (as required) to Passport office to obtain new passport with new name.
> 
> Therefore I don't have any proof of change of name. Therefore I have contacted Indian consulate in Melbourne and they have provided me with a letter stating my old passport number and new passport number and indicated that both belong to the same person.
> 
> I have uploaded this document and clicked on request complete on 16th of september and received an email from a different co this morning. The email reads as "Dear Sujith,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the evidence supplied for your change of name is not suitable. We need evidence of how it was changed, not just 2 passports with different names.
> 
> 
> 
> Please note this email does not provide you an extension of time and you are required to respond in the timeframes set out in the original request."
> 
> I am not sure how to respond because 1/ I am already out of 28 days timeframe and 2/ I don't have any other documents for evidence of change of name. I have provided what all I have got.
> 
> Any help in this regards is highly appreciated guys. Look forward to your suggestions.
> 
> Sujith


I would suggest you to call/e-mail them with exactly the same thing as you mentioned here regarding the affidavit and also mention that if they require the same affidavit then you would need more time. I am sure they would understand and accomodate. You can try and get similar affidavit from India. I know it will be time consuming but that's the best I can think of. Hope seniors would have something even better to suggest!!!
Difficult situation to be in, gud luck!!!


----------



## cooldude555

karthik_rk said:


> Usually how long do we have to wait after hitting the request complete button. I hit mine on 6th October, and have been anxious ever since


I hit the button on 24th September and no update since then. Per the current trend, your file ''might'' be finalised anytime between 28 to 60 days from the day you click the ''request complete'' button. 

All the best.


----------



## hkaur

ash36 said:


> My Pcc status say
> 
> "PCC application granted on 13/10/2015. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to Sangavi Police Station, Pune City. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."
> 
> Does this mean the file has reached local police station? usually after how many days does it come to them?


In my case, it took about 7-10 days for me to receive the PCC, after this status.


----------



## seledi

Hi Guys,

I am filling the online form for PCC and got this doubt.
I am staying in a rented house for which i managed address proof.

Now, shall i mention present address is different from permanent address??

Regards,
seledi


----------



## SujithSagar

hkaur said:


> I would suggest you to call/e-mail them with exactly the same thing as you mentioned here regarding the affidavit and also mention that if they require the same affidavit then you would need more time. I am sure they would understand and accomodate. You can try and get similar affidavit from India. I know it will be time consuming but that's the best I can think of. Hope seniors would have something even better to suggest!!! Difficult situation to be in, gud luck!!!


Thank you for your response HKaur. I have replied her and also requested her to help me in explaining what more documents I can provide and some time. 

Meanwhile dear senior members.. Ang ideas guys? This is a really tough situation to be in.


----------



## feroza hudwani

Dear All

I have very important question, i have received request for medical and Police clearance, as i have submitted both requirements in time. I may lose points due to age in November, can any one guide me that as i have applied visa application in May 2015 and after filing my visa application my age points locked or they will assign points at the time of decision.
Please help, very much confusing.

Feroza


----------



## joey1

feroza hudwani said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have very important question, i have received request for medical and Police clearance, as i have submitted both requirements in time. I may lose points due to age in November, can any one guide me that as i have applied visa application in May 2015 and after filing my visa application my age points locked or they will assign points at the time of decision.
> Please help, very much confusing.
> 
> Feroza


Your age is locked as soon as you applied for visa.


----------



## sridhar5ms

Keeda,

I received the grant letter today for all of us . We are 3 of us and I am the primary applicant..Many many thanks to you for your support on my questions and doubts. I provided them all documents upfront. 


Is there anything else besides getting a job

Also, my wife's EOI has been lodged with 60 points prior to putting mine with 65 points .Should i go-ahead and get my wife's EOI cancelled now that I have received a grant for all of us with me as a primary applicant? She obviously did not receive an invite yet since it was only lodged in August?


----------



## neerajaset71

sridhar5ms said:


> Keeda,
> 
> I received the grant letter today for all of us . We are 3 of us and I am the primary applicant..Many many thanks to you for your support on my questions and doubts. I provided them all documents upfront.
> 
> 
> Is there anything else besides getting a job
> 
> Also, my wife's EOI has been lodged with 60 points prior to putting mine with 65 points .Should i go-ahead and get my wife's EOI cancelled now that I have received a grant for all of us with me as a primary applicant? She obviously did not receive an invite yet since it was only lodged in August?


Congratulations mate. can you share your timeline with us?


----------



## feroza hudwani

Thanks a lot for quick reply.

Feroza


----------



## hkaur

seledi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am filling the online form for PCC and got this doubt.
> I am staying in a rented house for which i managed address proof.
> 
> Now, shall i mention present address is different from permanent address??
> 
> Regards,
> seledi


Yes, verification will be done at both the addresses.


----------



## abbasraza

sridhar5ms said:


> Keeda,
> 
> I received the grant letter today for all of us . We are 3 of us and I am the primary applicant..Many many thanks to you for your support on my questions and doubts. I provided them all documents upfront.
> 
> 
> Is there anything else besides getting a job
> 
> Also, my wife's EOI has been lodged with 60 points prior to putting mine with 65 points .Should i go-ahead and get my wife's EOI cancelled now that I have received a grant for all of us with me as a primary applicant? She obviously did not receive an invite yet since it was only lodged in August?


Congrats. Please share your timeline.


----------



## sridhar5ms

neerajaset71 said:


> Congratulations mate. can you share your timeline with us?


Grant received ; Today Oct 20th
Invite received on Sep 7th
Applied Visa and paid fees : Sep 11th
Submitted all documents including PCC, medicals and Form 80 upfront
occupation: Software Engineer


----------



## abbasraza

sridhar5ms said:


> Grant received ; Today Oct 20th
> Invite received on Sep 7th
> Applied Visa and paid fees : Sep 11th
> Submitted all documents including PCC, medicals and Form 80 upfront
> occupation: Software Engineer


Congrats. please update your detail in excel sheet as well.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=1024841965


----------



## kamikaze87

Hi guys,

I lodged my visa application in 16th Oct and my IELTS result will be expired in 26th Oct. Do I need to take the test again ?

Thanks.


----------



## rajrajinin

kamikaze87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I lodged my visa application in 16th Oct and my IELTS result will be expired in 26th Oct. Do I need to take the test again ?
> 
> Thanks.


Nope.


----------



## danielkusuma

Hello guys, How are you?

I have a question regarding the 189 application, How do i get my HAP ID after I submitted my application? 
I thought I suppose to receive it directly after i paid for my visa application?

So here is my timeline:
9 Oct: Invited
15 Oct: Submitted and Paid for the Visa
20 Oct(today) : Submitted some of the required documents and not yet received my HAP ID

My health details status:
"Health requirement – examinations in progress"
"A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once they have submitted this person's case to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter."

I haven't done any medical checkup, but how come the status is "Examination in progress"?
I used the search button to look information in this forum, but a person posted that this is technical issue, is it true?


----------



## danielkusuma

Here is some screenshot of my IMMI account:








My Health Details Screenshot:


----------



## KeeDa

sridhar5ms said:


> Keeda,
> 
> I received the grant letter today for all of us . We are 3 of us and I am the primary applicant..Many many thanks to you for your support on my questions and doubts. I provided them all documents upfront.
> 
> 
> Is there anything else besides getting a job
> 
> Also, my wife's EOI has been lodged with 60 points prior to putting mine with 65 points .Should i go-ahead and get my wife's EOI cancelled now that I have received a grant for all of us with me as a primary applicant? She obviously did not receive an invite yet since it was only lodged in August?


Congrats mate. Yes, please withdraw that EOI.


----------



## KeeDa

danielkusuma said:


> Hello guys, How are you?
> 
> I have a question regarding the 189 application, How do i get my HAP ID after I submitted my application?
> I thought I suppose to receive it directly after i paid for my visa application?
> 
> So here is my timeline:
> 9 Oct: Invited
> 15 Oct: Submitted and Paid for the Visa
> 20 Oct(today) : Submitted some of the required documents and not yet received my HAP ID
> 
> My health details status:
> "Health requirement – examinations in progress"
> "A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once they have submitted this person's case to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter."
> 
> I haven't done any medical checkup, but how come the status is "Examination in progress"?
> I used the search button to look information in this forum, but a person posted that this is technical issue, is it true?


During visa application, you probably answered "YES" to the question which asked if you have undertaken medicals for any visa in the past 12 months and also provided that old HAP ID. That may be okay or maybe not. Your CO will let you know, and if you are required to undertake the medical tests (I am sure you will be required to), CO will send you a few pdf files with HAP IDs for all persons in your application.


----------



## danielkusuma

Yes, that might be the case, but I didn't make that mistake. This is the proof from my EOI application.








Is there any way to contact the "health coordinator" either by e-mail or phone to tell them about this bug/technical issue, so it can get fixed ASAP?


----------



## neerajaset71

sridhar5ms said:


> Grant received ; Today Oct 20th
> Invite received on Sep 7th
> Applied Visa and paid fees : Sep 11th
> Submitted all documents including PCC, medicals and Form 80 upfront
> occupation: Software Engineer


wow thats great..i have almost similar timelines like yours invited and lodges as per yours and uploaded all docs upront...

were you onshore or offshore ?


----------



## danielkusuma

danielkusuma said:


> Yes, that might be the case, but I didn't make that mistake. This is the proof from my EOI application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to contact the "health coordinator" either by e-mail or phone to tell them about this bug/technical issue, so it can get fixed ASAP?


Sorry, I meant Visa Application


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends
I lodged my visa application on 8sep2015. I was under the impression that it would take 2 months for a CO to be assigned and was slowly updating the required docs. However, I received an email from my CO yesterday asking for my wife's PCC and my degree. Now my question is, I still had a few more docs to upload (form 80, payslips even though I haven't clamed points for experience). Should I not bother with these docs now? Do CO's usually request all info at once or is he likely to ask for this info later on. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## KeeDa

danielkusuma said:


> Yes, that might be the case, but I didn't make that mistake. This is the proof from my EOI application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to contact the "health coordinator" either by e-mail or phone to tell them about this bug/technical issue, so it can get fixed ASAP?


Yes. Call them on +61 7 3136 7000 and have it fixed.


----------



## hkaur

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> I lodged my visa application on 8sep2015. I was under the impression that it would take 2 months for a CO to be assigned and was slowly updating the required docs. However, I received an email from my CO yesterday asking for my wife's PCC and my degree. Now my question is, I still had a few more docs to upload (form 80, payslips even though I haven't clamed points for experience). Should I not bother with these docs now? Do CO's usually request all info at once or is he likely to ask for this info later on.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Mostly, CO's ask for all the information in one go only. So, I would suggest you to provide/upload only those documents that have been requested by the CO.


----------



## KeeDa

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> I lodged my visa application on 8sep2015. I was under the impression that it would take 2 months for a CO to be assigned and was slowly updating the required docs. However, I received an email from my CO yesterday asking for my wife's PCC and my degree. Now my question is, I still had a few more docs to upload (form 80, payslips even though I haven't clamed points for experience). Should I not bother with these docs now? Do CO's usually request all info at once or is he likely to ask for this info later on.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Upload all that you had earlier planned along with those that the CO requested because it will be at least a month before the CO will look at your case now. So you have enough time.


----------



## KeeDa

hkaur said:


> Mostly, CO's ask for all the information in one go only. So, I would suggest you to provide/upload only those documents that have been requested by the CO.


I agree, but lately, the Delhi Embassy is asking applicants for certain documents that they did not upload (like payslips and bank statements) - and these were not requested by the CO in their earlier request. We have 2 August applicants who were asked for this from the Delhi team just yesterday.


----------



## sri2107

Keeda,

So you mean to say once we get a grant letter from CO, still again embassy might ask you further documents ???





KeeDa said:


> I agree, but lately, the Delhi Embassy is asking applicants for certain documents that they did not upload (like payslips and bank statements) - and these were not requested by the CO in their earlier request. We have 2 August applicants who were asked for this from the Delhi team just yesterday.


----------



## KeeDa

sri2107 said:


> Keeda,
> 
> So you mean to say once we get a grant letter from CO, still again embassy might ask you further documents ???


No. Not after grant. It was after CO's document request and while the application is still in processing. For instance, one applicant was requested for From 80 and PCC by the CO. He fulfilled that and clicked Request Complete. About 2 days later, yesterday, he received a call from Delhi to submit bank statements for the last three months.


----------



## blue-sunshine

Upload all that you had earlier planned along with those that the CO requested because it will be at least a month before the CO will look at your case now. So you have enough time.[/QUOTE]

Seriously! Man you just killed my excitement. Has this really delayed my application by a month? So if I uploaded the required docs in the next two days and emailed them to let them know, they still wouldn't look at them?


----------



## blue-sunshine

blue-sunshine said:


> Upload all that you had earlier planned along with those that the CO requested because it will be at least a month before the CO will look at your case now. So you have enough time.


Seriously! Man you just killed my excitement. Has this really delayed my application by a month? So if I uploaded the required docs in the next two days and emailed them to let them know, they still wouldn't look at them?[/QUOTE]


----------



## snip2015

hiya,

I am new to this forum so please excuse if I am posting my question at wrong place. I have a couple of questions:

1. I got my invite last week. From what i understand i now have 60 days(from invitation date) to submit/pay for application. After the application is submitted I'll have another 1 month to upload all the required documents according to the list that would appear once I submit/pay my application. Could someone please confirm my understanding.

2. My passport will expire in about 6 months. So should I get my passport renewed before submitting/paying for the application. Or is it fine to apply now and later get my passport renew and just let my case officer know about that. Would it impact my invitation in any way ?

3. Since my IELTS score sheet has my current passport no, would it matter if I get a new passport. Also, i have PCC with current passport no, would it make my PCC obselete if I apply for new passport?

It would be great if someone could help me with these questions as time is of essence...thanks in advance...peace


----------



## cooldude555

blue-sunshine said:


> Seriously! Man you just killed my excitement. Has this really delayed my application by a month? So if I uploaded the required docs in the next two days and emailed them to let them know, they still wouldn't look at them?


[/QUOTE]

Buddy, a month is the least we are looking at. Anticipate delay by more than a month. I have been waiting since 24th Sep (the day CO requested additional documents and also submitted the same day) with no respite.


----------



## KeeDa

blue-sunshine said:


> Seriously! Man you just killed my excitement. Has this really delayed my application by a month? So if I uploaded the required docs in the next two days and emailed them to let them know, they still wouldn't look at them?


After sending you the request, your CO has put your application aside and moved on to something else. Chances of them looking at it anytime soon are pretty slim. Emails or calls aren't helping either. At least that is what we're observing these days.


----------



## cooldude555

snip2015 said:


> hiya,
> 
> I am new to this forum so please excuse if I am posting my question at wrong place. I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. I got my invite last week. From what i understand i now have 60 days(from invitation date) to submit/pay for application. After the application is submitted I'll have another 1 month to upload all the required documents according to the list that would appear once I submit/pay my application. Could someone please confirm my understanding.
> 
> 2. My passport will expire in about 6 months. So should I get my passport renewed before submitting/paying for the application. Or is it fine to apply now and later get my passport renew and just let my case officer know about that. Would it impact my invitation in any way ?
> 
> 3. Since my IELTS score sheet has my current passport no, would it matter if I get a new passport. Also, i have PCC with current passport no, would it make my PCC obselete if I apply for new passport?
> 
> It would be great if someone could help me with these questions as time is of essence...thanks in advance...peace



1) Yes, your invitation will expire in 60 days from the days you are invited. So you need to lodge your visa before this expires. However, I would suggest you to upload all the required documents immediately or as soon as you can once you lodge your application. You basically have to upload the docs before the CO gets assigned. As per the current trend it take anywhere between 45 to 60 days for CO allocation.

2) If your passport expires in less than 6 months, you have to get it renewed before you lodge. As per DIBP, it has to be valid for at least for 6 months. Better renew your passport (which doesnt take anything more than 2 weeks) and then lodge your application.

3) Since your new passport also contains your old passport number, you would not face any challenges with regards to your IELTS or PCC. No, your PCC would still be valid.


----------



## KeeDa

snip2015 said:


> hiya,
> 
> I am new to this forum so please excuse if I am posting my question at wrong place. I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. I got my invite last week. From what i understand i now have 60 days(from invitation date) to submit/pay for application. After the application is submitted I'll have another 1 month to upload all the required documents according to the list that would appear once I submit/pay my application. Could someone please confirm my understanding.
> 
> 2. My passport will expire in about 6 months. So should I get my passport renewed before submitting/paying for the application. Or is it fine to apply now and later get my passport renew and just let my case officer know about that. Would it impact my invitation in any way ?
> 
> 3. Since my IELTS score sheet has my current passport no, would it matter if I get a new passport. Also, i have PCC with current passport no, would it make my PCC obselete if I apply for new passport?
> 
> It would be great if someone could help me with these questions as time is of essence...thanks in advance...peace


1. Yes, your understanding is correct. But, its more like 59 days and some hours considering the timezone differences.

2. Get it renewed now or later during the visa processing. No problems with that.

3. No problems here either. I wonder why you did the PCC so early? I hope you are aware of the IED. Anyways, the PCC won't be obsolete. It still is your PCC. I have the similar situation- all PCCs done using old passport and later got a new passport issued and uploaded it. CO hasn't complained about it.


----------



## Mimikeke

Dear Seniors,

It's been more than 3 months since visa lodgement, still waiting for it grant, details:

Lodge date: 13 Jul
CO request form 80&1221on 9 Sep.
Submit/upload form 80&1221 on 25 Sep.
(Mechanical Engineering)

My agency never wants to call. Any suggestions?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## sri2107

Thanks Keeda. That answers my question


KeeDa said:


> No. Not after grant. It was after CO's document request and while the application is still in processing. For instance, one applicant was requested for From 80 and PCC by the CO. He fulfilled that and clicked Request Complete. About 2 days later, yesterday, he received a call from Delhi to submit bank statements for the last three months.


----------



## sharan22too

Mimikeke said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> It's been more than 3 months since visa lodgement, still waiting for it grant, details:
> 
> Lodge date: 13 Jul
> CO request form 80&1221on 9 Sep.
> Submit/upload form 80&1221 on 25 Sep.
> (Mechanical Engineering)
> 
> My agency never wants to call. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Hi am in the same situation, applied visa on 17th Jul, Co contacted on 9th Sept, submitted requested docs on 22nd Sept. Calls are not goin to help, they will ask u to wait due to high number of applications, if u wis you could still call, nothing like you shouldn't.Agents always say that..there are ppl waiting even for a longer period.. I hope all get at the earliest.. Good luck..


----------



## snip2015

cooldude555 said:


> 1) Yes, your invitation will expire in 60 days from the days you are invited. So you need to lodge your visa before this expires. However, I would suggest you to upload all the required documents immediately or as soon as you can once you lodge your application. You basically have to upload the docs before the CO gets assigned. As per the current trend it take anywhere between 45 to 60 days for CO allocation.
> 
> 2) If your passport expires in less than 6 months, you have to get it renewed before you lodge. As per DIBP, it has to be valid for at least for 6 months. Better renew your passport (which doesnt take anything more than 2 weeks) and then lodge your application.
> 
> 3) Since your new passport also contains your old passport number, you would not face any challenges with regards to your IELTS or PCC. No, your PCC would still be valid.


Thanks for a quick reply bud :yo: :yo:


----------



## snip2015

KeeDa said:


> 1. Yes, your understanding is correct. But, its more like 59 days and some hours considering the timezone differences.
> 
> 2. Get it renewed now or later during the visa processing. No problems with that.
> 
> 3. No problems here either. I wonder why you did the PCC so early? I hope you are aware of the IED. Anyways, the PCC won't be obsolete. It still is your PCC. I have the similar situation- all PCCs done using old passport and later got a new passport issued and uploaded it. CO hasn't complained about it.


Thanks for a quick reply bud :yo: :yo:
Getting PCC early was me just being proactive  What's IED?? :confused2::confused2: Is that something to do with PCC being valid only for 6 months ??


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends
As mentioned before, CO has not requested form 80 from me. Now I was wondering that, without form 80, how will he know which countries I have visited and hence decide whether or not to send my application for external security checks. Any ideas?


----------



## aaNKay

danielkusuma said:


> Hello guys, How are you?
> 
> I have a question regarding the 189 application, How do i get my HAP ID after I submitted my application?
> I thought I suppose to receive it directly after i paid for my visa application?
> 
> So here is my timeline:
> 9 Oct: Invited
> 15 Oct: Submitted and Paid for the Visa
> 20 Oct(today) : Submitted some of the required documents and not yet received my HAP ID
> 
> My health details status:
> "Health requirement – examinations in progress"
> "A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once they have submitted this person's case to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter."
> 
> I haven't done any medical checkup, but how come the status is "Examination in progress"?
> I used the search button to look information in this forum, but a person posted that this is technical issue, is it true?


Hi,

same happened with me.

I was able to get HAP ID for my dependents but for me it was showing same like you, until CO assigned to me and he asked me for medicals and sent me HAP ID for all


----------



## neerajaset71

Hi Guys,

Today morning CO got allocated to me (after 40 days of visa lodge). She requested functional english requirement for me and my wife. I was expecting CO contact for that only and banggg I got it. In email its written that if i want to pay VAC2, then let them know and they will guide me on how and when to pay. Thats fine. But my surprise part is why did they ask evidence from me? I already have uploaded my IELTS TRF on very first day? Any experience that it can happen if they ask same thing twice and that also IELTS result?


----------



## Baljit Singh

sridhar5ms said:


> Keeda,
> 
> I received the grant letter today for all of us . We are 3 of us and I am the primary applicant..Many many thanks to you for your support on my questions and doubts. I provided them all documents upfront.
> 
> 
> Is there anything else besides getting a job
> 
> Also, my wife's EOI has been lodged with 60 points prior to putting mine with 65 points .Should i go-ahead and get my wife's EOI cancelled now that I have received a grant for all of us with me as a primary applicant? She obviously did not receive an invite yet since it was only lodged in August?


Congrats for the grant mate, I have few questions here.
1. Did you uploaded bank statements.
2. How much time taken by whole process from paying visa fee to Grant.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

neerajaset71 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today morning CO got allocated to me (after 40 days of visa lodge). She requested functional english requirement for me and my wife. I was expecting CO contact for that only and banggg I got it. In email its written that if i want to pay VAC2, then let them know and they will guide me on how and when to pay. Thats fine. But my surprise part is why did they ask evidence from me? I already have uploaded my IELTS TRF on very first day? Any experience that it can happen if they ask same thing twice and that also IELTS result?


Yes, it happens. But still make sure that you have uploaded it and under the correct person name and category "Language Ability - English, Evidence of", sub-category "International English Language Testing System (IELTS)".


----------



## hello-hi

Dear all,

Please advice me, today second CO contacted me after 104 days and wrote this,


"Other requirements - SRC 5010
Please note that as you were the holder of TU576 ( AusAID) visa and you had been studying in Australia from 6 Jan 2012 to 8 Jan 2014.
Given that, you are required to meet Special Return Criteria (SRC) 5010 under Regulation189.216(1) - please read closely for your information and action.

189.216
[189.216] (1) The applicant satisfies special return criteria 5001, 5002 and 5010.
Note: SRC 5010 provides that such persons cannot be granted a visa unless they have been outside Australia for at least two years since ceasing their course of study or training
Note: this means you are only allowed to apply for SI 189 (permanent) and GSM visas after 25 January 2016 (the date your 576 visa/course was ceased on 25 January 2014)

please take action from your end" 

What does it mean? Is it a sure sign of my 189 visa rejection? your help is appreciated


----------



## KeeDa

hello-hi said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please advice me, today second CO contacted me after 104 days and wrote this,
> 
> 
> "Other requirements - SRC 5010
> Please note that as you were the holder of TU576 ( AusAID) visa and you had been studying in Australia from 6 Jan 2012 to 8 Jan 2014.
> Given that, you are required to meet Special Return Criteria (SRC) 5010 under Regulation189.216(1) - please read closely for your information and action.
> 
> 189.216
> [189.216] (1) The applicant satisfies special return criteria 5001, 5002 and 5010.
> Note: SRC 5010 provides that such persons cannot be granted a visa unless they have been outside Australia for at least two years since ceasing their course of study or training
> Note: this means you are only allowed to apply for SI 189 (permanent) and GSM visas after 25 January 2016 (the date your 576 visa/course was ceased on 25 January 2014)
> 
> please take action from your end"
> 
> What does it mean? Is it a sure sign of my 189 visa rejection? your help is appreciated


I suggest you get professional agent's help or at least post this as a new thread on the main forum. To me this looks like they are asking you to withdraw your application as you were not eligible to apply for it in the first place.


----------



## temiseun

Hello Admin,

Seems some finger-happy fellow has made changes to the spread sheet. 

Please can you also assist me by popping in my signature details on the sheet.

many thanks.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

Mimikeke said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> It's been more than 3 months since visa lodgement, still waiting for it grant, details:
> 
> Lodge date: 13 Jul
> CO request form 80&1221on 9 Sep.
> Submit/upload form 80&1221 on 25 Sep.
> (Mechanical Engineering)
> 
> My agency never wants to call. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Am waiting since May


----------



## neerajaset71

Someone is playing with our spreadsheet...whoever is this, kindly do not filter, delete. We are keeping track of our fellow applicants.


----------



## neerajaset71

KeeDa said:


> Yes, it happens. But still make sure that you have uploaded it and under the correct person name and category "Language Ability - English, Evidence of", sub-category "International English Language Testing System (IELTS)".


Thanks KeeDa,

Yeah I have uploaded it again under my name and in correct category. I've replied my CO as well regarding same (with attachment) and for my wife I have requested her to provide me VAC2 payment instructions. I hope to get reply soon. otherwise 28-35 days wait just to pay money.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hello-hi

Thanks KeeDa, I am really worried what i should suppose to do next.


----------



## hello-hi

Thanks KeeDa for your advice, Are you talking of migration agent? I am really worried what next steps.


----------



## KeeDa

hello-hi said:


> Thanks KeeDa for your advice, Are you talking of migration agent? I am really worried what next steps.


At first, post your original query as a new thread on the main forum (Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad) and some experts who may not be looking at this thread should notice your post and help you. If that too does not help, then seek advice from a registered MARA agent: https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/


----------



## vinzy

Friends, I got my PCC, wanted to ask whether I just need to upload the scan of A4 size certificate or the stamped passport as well?? Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

vinzy said:


> Friends, I got my PCC, wanted to ask whether I just need to upload the scan of A4 size certificate or the stamped passport as well?? Thanks


Just that one page. Colour scan and upload under "Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National"


----------



## hello-hi

Thanks, 
I drafted this letter as a response to CO;

"Dear ......CO name.............,

While closely reading your main points which i highlighted the colour of the text as red in italic, it does not mention that person shall not be allowed to apply 189 VISA, however it does say person can not be granted a visa unless they have been outside Australia for at least two years after completing the course and it does not say the date at which you apply for visa. I am aware of the two years stay outside Australia for 576 visa holders, but my understanding was the date at which you enter Australia and not the date at which you apply for VISA. However, it is clearly mentioned in the clause SRC 5010 that persons cannot be granted a visa unless they have been outside Australia for at least two years since ceasing their course of study or training, but it does not mention you are not allowed to lodge or apply visa as it takes considerable amount of time till visa grant date from the visa applied date. 

Therefore, It is my humble submission that if my visa can be granted after meeting the obligation dateline of Ausaid Visa even if you strictly adhere word by word in the clauses not based on meeting the actual purpose in essence, as I will meet that dateline any way even if visa came through right now, i will enter Australia only in June 2016. 

Two years time obligation is a bilateral obligation both with Australia and my country, I will continue serving my country till June next year until i resign formally anyway. The point i am trying to clarify is AusAid visa condition has been taken care from my employer side strictly in essence. The main objective of dateline obligation as i understand is bilateral aid (Ausaid) should benefit the aid receiving countries to let work minimum two years, which i will complete and may put this condition on my visa as well.

lastly, It is my fervent hope that I will not be in trouble and put me in trap due to this. I have seen people my friends and seniors Ausaid Scholars like me were granted 189 visa before two years gap, but they did enter only after two years of stay outside. 

I look forward to hear from you soon and please advice me what i should do next, its a night mare for me"

Will that reply his comments?Please advice me KeeDa. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## neerajaset71

hi guys, I got below text in email from CO; GSM Adelaide team

"You are required to provide evidence of functional English or pay the second instalment of
the Visa Application Charge (second VAC).
If you have decided to pay the second VAC, please send an email to
[email protected] and you will be provided with further information about when
to make this payment."

I have already decided that I'll pay VAC2 and same I have informed my CO via email (reply to the original).
My question is:

1. As I have completed the CO request, do I need to wait for sla of 28-35 days just to get VAC2 payment instruction.

2. Is above text means that decision on my visa grant is finalized and only thing remains is payment?

3. After VAC2 payment, how long does CO or team takes to issue grant letter?

thanks in advance for your valuable inputs


----------



## hphan

Hi friends,

I got my CO assigned today. Unlike other cases I read in this thread, I wasn't required to fill form 80 or 1221 but was asked to provide more information about Evidence of Employment. Specifically the response was 



> The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employmentclaims. Please provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to thedate of invitation .Further evidence of employment for entire period claimed:
> 
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> ● contracts
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information


I had submitted the Employment Verification from all four companies in my history. The same documents were used and accepted by ACS. 
Normally what could be the reason for those document being judged as insufficient ? I'm thinking about uploading my payslips as evidence for this. Do you think it would suffice ? And do they require the payslips for the whole period or just the last few months should do ?


----------



## abbasraza

Hello Keeda/Seniors,

CO today requested for PCC which i already submitted at the time of visa submission. I received below text from CO
"I note that you have provided a PCC conducted under your name as it appears in your passport. However i note that you have provided a statutory declaration indicating that you have been known by names other than which appear in your passport. A new PCC is required. Please ensure that the check is conducted on all names that you have been known by" 

Can i send them an email that 

I am not known with different names. I have mentioned in statutory declaration that my complete name is not mentioned in few papers due to lengthy name. Some people used my first & middle name & some used my Middle name in few papers. So I provided statutory declaration to avoid any confusion. In already provided Police character certificate, my complete name is mentioned as per my passport. Police only provide PCC as per complete name mentioned in passport.

Please guide & share your experience. I am so worried.


----------



## Baljit Singh

hphan said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got my CO assigned today. Unlike other cases I read in this thread, I wasn't required to fill form 80 or 1221 but was asked to provide more information about Evidence of Employment. Specifically the response was
> 
> 
> 
> I had submitted the Employment Verification from all four companies in my history. The same documents were used and accepted by ACS.
> Normally what could be the reason for those document being judged as insufficient ? I'm thinking about uploading my payslips as evidence for this. Do you think it would suffice ? And do they require the payslips for the whole period or just the last few months should do ?


Hi, 

What type of documents you have submitted for employment proof.

Thanks


----------



## tanisha

*external auditor category*

hi, 
My name is Tanisha and i am external auditor by profession.I jus cleared my pte exam with sufficient score.

i want to apply for PR in australia , but not sure about recent changes. Would really appreciate if someone can guide me in right direction. Following are few questions:
1. Is there any pro rata or ceiling for external auditors? If yes, from where i can see the status
2. is state sponsorship for external auditor is open in NSW? 
3.How many months it takes to get EOI and visa?

In regard with points, i am having 80 points for skilled independent category and 85 for state sponsorship

many thanks in advance
Tanisha


----------



## neerajaset71

hphan said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got my CO assigned today. Unlike other cases I read in this thread, I wasn't required to fill form 80 or 1221 but was asked to provide more information about Evidence of Employment. Specifically the response was
> 
> 
> 
> I had submitted the Employment Verification from all four companies in my history. The same documents were used and accepted by ACS.
> Normally what could be the reason for those document being judged as insufficient ? I'm thinking about uploading my payslips as evidence for this. Do you think it would suffice ? And do they require the payslips for the whole period or just the last few months should do ?


It seems like you have provided only work references (same to ACS). 

You should furnish as much as you can. In my case I provided, 3 random payslips of particular year, offer letter, employment contract, work references same to ACS, Resume, Promotion letter, tax slips form 16 only, relieving letter, salary and service certificate, and even company ID card scan. I do not wanted to delay my application due to any stupid doc which i have in possession and regret later.

So advice is upload maximum things which are easily available with you. CO never minds for extra info.


----------



## Ursan

Hi everyone, 

I have been allocated a lady case officer from GSM ADELAIDE TEAM 6 with initial LC. She had requested documents to prove my genuine relationship with my spouse and also her birth certificate on 13th of October and I uploaded all the documents on that night itself. 

I have tried contacting the team 2 times since then and get the same usual reply of 28 days minimum. 

Just wondering if any body else in this thread has been appointed a case officer same as mine or a CO from GSM ADELAIDE TEAM 6 and what are their experience. I know this is not going to bring any effect on when the grant is going to come through...it's just that this wait is frustrating and i guess it would help calm the nerves to read about different observations regarding this team.

Thanks in advance,
Ursan


----------



## neerajaset71

Ursan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been allocated a lady case officer from GSM ADELAIDE TEAM 6 with initial LC. She had requested documents to prove my genuine relationship with my spouse and also her birth certificate on 13th of October and I uploaded all the documents on that night itself.
> 
> I have tried contacting the team 2 times since then and get the same usual reply of 28 days minimum.
> 
> Just wondering if any body else in this thread has been appointed a case officer same as mine or a CO from GSM ADELAIDE TEAM 6 and what are their experience. I know this is not going to bring any effect on when the grant is going to come through...it's just that this wait is frustrating and i guess it would help calm the nerves to read about different observations regarding this team.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Ursan



Hi mate, I also have lady CO from GSM Adelaide only. I can understand and this wait really play with our nerves but try to avoid and stop thinking about it every moment every day...relax, chill out and treat days like you did b4 applying for this visa...cheers!


----------



## seledi

Guys,

I got my PCC done today.
Though it is change of address, they gave me the letter and stamped passport.

Thanks u guys for the suggestions gievn.

Regards,
Seleid


----------



## Mimikeke

Received email this morning that CO request for CV...


sharan22too said:


> Mimikeke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Seniors,
> 
> It's been more than 3 months since visa lodgement, still waiting for it grant, details:
> 
> Lodge date: 13 Jul
> CO request form 80&1221on 9 Sep.
> Submit/upload form 80&1221 on 25 Sep.
> (Mechanical Engineering)
> 
> My agency never wants to call. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi am in the same situation, applied visa on 17th Jul, Co contacted on 9th Sept, submitted requested docs on 22nd Sept. Calls are not goin to help, they will ask u to wait due to high number of applications, if u wis you could still call, nothing like you shouldn't.Agents always say that..there are ppl waiting even for a longer period.. I hope all get at the earliest.. Good luck..
Click to expand...


----------



## Ursan

neerajaset71 said:


> Hi mate, I also have lady CO from GSM Adelaide only. I can understand and this wait really play with our nerves but try to avoid and stop thinking about it every moment every day...relax, chill out and treat days like you did b4 applying for this visa...cheers!


Is your case officer Lisa C? 

I am trying to chill and relax mate, but I have a few constraints as I cannot take any leave in December and hence I want to get the grant asap so that i can visit India and bring my wife along and also my mum on a visitor visa. 

Team 6 has been a bit lazy in responding to any emails that I have sent through and in the first place itself I don't know why the marriage certificate and my wife's name in my passport and my name in her passport was not good enough to prove a genuine relationship!!!:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## hello-hi

Hi Keeda,

THis after noon i got another email from CO, it says;

"As 5010 (1)(a) states, you are the holder of a subclass 576 and you are required to meet the requirements of subclause (3), (4) or (5) below.

5010
(1) If:

(a) the applicant is the holder of an AusAID student visa; or

(b) the applicant is the holder of a Subclass 560, 562, 563, 570, 571, 572, 573, 574 or 575 visa granted to the applicant who is provided financial support by the government of a foreign country;

the applicant meets the requirements of subclause (3), (4) or (5).

(2) If:

(a) the applicant is not the holder of an AusAID student visa and has in the past held an AusAID student visa; or

(b) both:

(i) paragraph (a) does not apply to the applicant, and the applicant is not the holder of a substantive visa; and

(ii) the last substantive visa held by the applicant was a Subclass 560, 562, 563, 570, 571, 572, 573, 574 or 575 visa granted to the applicant who was provided financial support by the government of a foreign country;

the applicant meets the requirements of subclause (3), (4) or (5).

(3) The applicant meets the requirements of this subclause if the course of study or training to which:

(a) the visa mentioned in paragraph (1)(a) or (b) relates; or

(b) if paragraph (2)(a) applies — the AusAID student visa most recently held by the applicant related; or

(c) if paragraph (2)(b) applies — the last substantive visa held by the applicant related;

(whether or not the applicant has ceased the course) is one designed to be undertaken over a period of less than 12 months.

(4) The applicant meets the requirements of this subclause if the applicant:

(a) has ceased:

(i) the course of study or training to which:

(A) the visa mentioned in paragraph (1)(a) or (b) relates; or

(B) if paragraph (2)(a) applies — the AusAID student visa most recently held by the applicant related; or

(C) if paragraph (2)(b) applies — the last substantive visa held by the applicant related; or

(ii) another course approved by the AusAID Minister or the government of the foreign country that provided financial support to the applicant, as the case requires, in substitution for that course; and

(b) has spent at least 2 years outside Australia since ceasing the course.

(5) The applicant meets the requirements of this subclause if:

(a) the applicant has the support of the AusAID Minister or the government of the foreign country that provided financial support to the applicant, as the case requires, for the grant of the visa; or

(b) the Minister is satisfied that, in the particular case, waiving the requirement of paragraph (a) is justified by:

(i) compelling circumstances that affect the interests of Australia; or

(ii) compassionate or compelling circumstances that affect the interests of an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident or an eligible New Zealand citizen.

(6) In this clause:

AusAID student visa has the same meaning as in regulation 1.04A.

cease has the same meaning as in regulation 1.04A."

I am really lost what actually it says, please can u tell me is there any room for appeal to consider my case? please let me know, thanks for your time and help


----------



## neerajaset71

Ursan said:


> Is your case officer Lisa C?
> 
> I am trying to chill and relax mate, but I have a few constraints as I cannot take any leave in December and hence I want to get the grant asap so that i can visit India and bring my wife along and also my mum on a visitor visa.
> 
> Team 6 has been a bit lazy in responding to any emails that I have sent through and in the first place itself I don't know why the marriage certificate and my wife's name in my passport and my name in her passport was not good enough to prove a genuine relationship!!!:confused2::confused2::confused2:


You will get it soon bro...everyone has their own time to be happy. you are one of onshore applicants? if yes, so trust me you will get before us (except the direct grant ones) by mid Nov. Just make sure rest everything is provided from your end.

I don't know why it is not enough for CO, but I have noticed cases where people got married in India and left their newly bride back home and departs in week or 10-15 days. It makes sense that in such cases CO wants genuine proof. What else I can say...sit tight, and you will be breaking good news soon to us, here only


----------



## ag2015

IMHO the law forbids issuing you a visa before June 2016. I would suggest requesting the CO your allocation in abeyance until the date has passed and then issuing the visa.


----------



## Ursan

neerajaset71 said:


> You will get it soon bro...everyone has their own time to be happy. you are one of onshore applicants? if yes, so trust me you will get before us (except the direct grant ones) by mid Nov. Just make sure rest everything is provided from your end.
> 
> I don't know why it is not enough for CO, but I have noticed cases where people got married in India and left their newly bride back home and departs in week or 10-15 days. It makes sense that in such cases CO wants genuine proof. What else I can say...sit tight, and you will be breaking good news soon to us, here only



Hey bro, yes I am one of the onshore applicants and I do hope that your words come true. I have provided all the other documents from my end and even for proof of genuine relationship I have provided around 10 type of proofs from our end. 

You are right...we can just sit tight and hope that all of us get speedy grants soon. Which city are you migrating to in Australia?


----------



## Ursan

hello-hi said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> THis after noon i got another email from CO, it says;
> 
> "As 5010 (1)(a) states, you are the holder of a subclass 576 and you are required to meet the requirements of subclause (3), (4) or (5) below.
> 
> 5010
> (1) If:
> 
> (a) the applicant is the holder of an AusAID student visa; or
> 
> (b) the applicant is the holder of a Subclass 560, 562, 563, 570, 571, 572, 573, 574 or 575 visa granted to the applicant who is provided financial support by the government of a foreign country;
> 
> the applicant meets the requirements of subclause (3), (4) or (5).
> 
> (2) If:
> 
> (a) the applicant is not the holder of an AusAID student visa and has in the past held an AusAID student visa; or
> 
> (b) both:
> 
> (i) paragraph (a) does not apply to the applicant, and the applicant is not the holder of a substantive visa; and
> 
> (ii) the last substantive visa held by the applicant was a Subclass 560, 562, 563, 570, 571, 572, 573, 574 or 575 visa granted to the applicant who was provided financial support by the government of a foreign country;
> 
> the applicant meets the requirements of subclause (3), (4) or (5).
> 
> (3) The applicant meets the requirements of this subclause if the course of study or training to which:
> 
> (a) the visa mentioned in paragraph (1)(a) or (b) relates; or
> 
> (b) if paragraph (2)(a) applies — the AusAID student visa most recently held by the applicant related; or
> 
> (c) if paragraph (2)(b) applies — the last substantive visa held by the applicant related;
> 
> (whether or not the applicant has ceased the course) is one designed to be undertaken over a period of less than 12 months.
> 
> (4) The applicant meets the requirements of this subclause if the applicant:
> 
> (a) has ceased:
> 
> (i) the course of study or training to which:
> 
> (A) the visa mentioned in paragraph (1)(a) or (b) relates; or
> 
> (B) if paragraph (2)(a) applies — the AusAID student visa most recently held by the applicant related; or
> 
> (C) if paragraph (2)(b) applies — the last substantive visa held by the applicant related; or
> 
> (ii) another course approved by the AusAID Minister or the government of the foreign country that provided financial support to the applicant, as the case requires, in substitution for that course; and
> 
> (b) has spent at least 2 years outside Australia since ceasing the course.
> 
> (5) The applicant meets the requirements of this subclause if:
> 
> (a) the applicant has the support of the AusAID Minister or the government of the foreign country that provided financial support to the applicant, as the case requires, for the grant of the visa; or
> 
> (b) the Minister is satisfied that, in the particular case, waiving the requirement of paragraph (a) is justified by:
> 
> (i) compelling circumstances that affect the interests of Australia; or
> 
> (ii) compassionate or compelling circumstances that affect the interests of an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident or an eligible New Zealand citizen.
> 
> (6) In this clause:
> 
> AusAID student visa has the same meaning as in regulation 1.04A.
> 
> cease has the same meaning as in regulation 1.04A."
> 
> I am really lost what actually it says, please can u tell me is there any room for appeal to consider my case? please let me know, thanks for your time and help




If it was a case of 572 or 572 subclass I could have guided you mate as I have had extensive experience doing those for myself and also helping a lot of friends out. Unfortunately, I have had no instances to obtain any knowledge about subclass 576. I would suggest rather than waiting..please go and see a good migration agent or more preferably a migration lawyer who can help you in the best possible legal way. I am not sure where you are located..but in Melbourne there are a few renowned lawyers who know what they are talking about..Good luck


----------



## KeeDa

These are legal matters bud. You better post a new thread on the forum to get responses from more knowledgeable members or seek advice from a MARA agent.



hello-hi said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> THis after noon i got another email from CO, it says;
> 
> As 5010 (1)(a) states, you are the holder of a subclass 576 and you are required to meet the requirements of subclause (3), (4) or (5) below.


----------



## neerajaset71

Ursan said:


> Hey bro, yes I am one of the onshore applicants and I do hope that your words come true. I have provided all the other documents from my end and even for proof of genuine relationship I have provided around 10 type of proofs from our end.
> 
> You are right...we can just sit tight and hope that all of us get speedy grants soon. Which city are you migrating to in Australia?


I have not decided which city yet, but job is the only source which will determine my destiny and city. hopefully, in melbourne or sydney. which city are you in?


----------



## neerajaset71

neerajaset71 said:


> You will get it soon bro...everyone has their own time to be happy. you are one of onshore applicants? if yes, so trust me you will get before us (except the direct grant ones) by mid Nov. Just make sure rest everything is provided from your end.
> 
> I don't know why it is not enough for CO, but I have noticed cases where people got married in India and left their newly bride back home and departs in week or 10-15 days. It makes sense that in such cases CO wants genuine proof. What else I can say...sit tight, and you will be breaking good news soon to us, here only


my CO is Bianca K.


----------



## Ursan

neerajaset71 said:


> my CO is Bianca K.



I am in Melbourne mate....


----------



## Ursan

neerajaset71 said:


> my CO is Bianca K.




I think there is a lot of demand for software engineers in Melbourne too at the moment. The company that I work for has just hired 2 software engineers in the past year. As it is I think Melbourne is a little bit less pricier than Sydney...


----------



## neerajaset71

hi guys,

most of the member said they paid vac2 using Australia post online. do you mean this by below link? Kindly confirm??

https://paypaperbills.postbillpay.com.au/postbillpay/default.aspx


----------



## gemini10

Hello everyone..
Can anyone tell me the alternate of payslips?
I dont have the payslips of previous employment.
Regards


----------



## abbasraza

gemini10 said:


> Hello everyone..
> Can anyone tell me the alternate of payslips?
> I dont have the payslips of previous employment.
> Regards


You can submit bank statement & tax returns along with your reference letters.


----------



## paruln

Hello All,

I am currently in Australia on 457 visa and in the process of applying for PR. My role on 457 is ending in December.

Can I submit EOI from Australia and return back to India and continue rest of process from India ?


----------



## KeeDa

paruln said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am currently in Australia on 457 visa and in the process of applying for PR. My role on 457 is ending in December.
> 
> Can I submit EOI from Australia and return back to India and continue rest of process from India ?


Yes.


----------



## danielkusuma

aaNKay said:


> Hi,
> 
> same happened with me.
> 
> I was able to get HAP ID for my dependents but for me it was showing same like you, until CO assigned to me and he asked me for medicals and sent me HAP ID for all


Ah yes, I found your post in this forum hence why i was wondering if it also happened to me. I called the number Keeda gave me and finally got my HEP ID today.


----------



## danielkusuma

Another 2 question guys:

1. Is it still compulsory to upload my birth certificate?
(I already uploaded my 'certified passport copy', 'digital photo', 'translated national identity card' and 'coloured copy of my passport' to proof my age and my identity )

2. Should I also fill form 80 before the CO checked my application just to fasten the process?
(I have been staying in Australia since I graduated 2 years ago) 
This form is not listed in the document checklist; However, I've searched info in the forum and It seems that the CO randomly asked about this form.


----------



## KeeDa

danielkusuma said:


> Another 2 question guys:
> 
> 1. Is it still compulsory to upload my birth certificate?
> (I already uploaded my 'certified passport copy', 'digital photo', 'translated national identity card' and 'coloured copy of my passport' to proof my age and my identity )
> 
> 2. Should I also fill form 80 before the CO checked my application just to fasten the process?
> (I have been staying in Australia since I graduated 2 years ago)
> This form is not listed in the document checklist; However, I've searched info in the forum and It seems that the CO randomly asked about this form.


1. Birth certificate is not mandatory, but have something uploaded under "Birth or Age, Evidence of". There are a few other options in there- like passport, SSC certificate, etc.

2. Yes, upload it using the "Attach Documents" button at the top.


----------



## sridhar5ms

Offshore.well,you might get it soon then.all the best.


----------



## vinzy

KeeDa said:


> 1. Birth certificate is not mandatory, but have something uploaded under "Birth or Age, Evidence of". There are a few other options in there- like passport, SSC certificate, etc.
> 
> 2. Yes, upload it using the "Attach Documents" button at the top.


I was going through form 1221 and its mentioned in it that it is to be completed by all applicants above the age of 18. So along with form 80, form 1221 is also to be uploaded? :confused2:


----------



## gurudev

vinzy said:


> I was going through form 1221 and its mentioned in it that it is to be completed by all applicants above the age of 18. So along with form 80, form 1221 is also to be uploaded? :confused2:


Recommended to fill both 1221 & 80.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hi Guys,
I got my medical done on 16th October. How to know whether my medical report is uploaded by hospital or not. Any suggestion !!


----------



## desiSydney

*CO Contact*

Hi Guys,

CO is allocated for my visa application and she has asked for birth certificate
I have uploaded passport as birth date proof.
I don't have a birth certificate yet but thinking of applying from VFS Sydney for myself and spouse.

She has specifically asked for birth certificate and if the country of origin doesn't issue one, have to submit a declaration in writing and upload other proofs
Please suggest other options as VFS takes 5 days to issue birth certificate.

Hmm..should have uploaded 10th board certificate along with passport.

P.S I haven't uploaded form 80 or 1221 and neither has CO asked for it.


Thanks
Desi

261313
EOI: 17th May- 60pts|EOI updated :02 Sep 70 pts|Invite: 07 Sep|Visa applied: 09 Sep
PCC: 18 Sep|Medical:29 Sep|Co contact:20-Oct-Additional doc requested


----------



## desiSydney

*CO*



Ursan said:


> Is your case officer Lisa C?
> 
> I am trying to chill and relax mate, but I have a few constraints as I cannot take any leave in December and hence I want to get the grant asap so that i can visit India and bring my wife along and also my mum on a visitor visa.
> 
> Team 6 has been a bit lazy in responding to any emails that I have sent through and in the first place itself I don't know why the marriage certificate and my wife's name in my passport and my name in her passport was not good enough to prove a genuine relationship!!!:confused2::confused2::confused2:


Hi Ursan,

I guess we have same CO allocated and i have been asked to submit birth certificate
Let me know what doc you are uploading as birth date proof.

Thanks
Desi
261313
EOI: 17th May- 60pts|EOI updated: 02 Sep 70 pts|Invite: 07 Sep|Visa applied: 09 Sep
PCC: 18 Sep|Medical:29 Sep|Co contact:20-Oct-Additional doc requested


----------



## thatsnick

*no reply from skilled.support mail id*

Guys,
Pardon me as I have asked this question on another thread, but I am not getting any satisfactory replies. Hoping that Keeda or some other senior might have knowledge on this:

After lodging my 189, i have 2 HAP Ids. The first one consists of X-ray which I had done for my 457 visa and is still valid (Confirmed by DIBP on call) and second HAP ID which is created for my 189.
The second HAP ID also has X-ray requirement that I want to avoid re-doing in order to save some expense. The DIBP customer care asked me to drop a mail to skilled.support mail id to get the X-Ray removed from my current HAP ID. I have dropped them mail and reminders in the last week, however apart from the acknowledgement mail I am not getting any reply.
Is it common? should I call them up again and check or wait for them to reply? CO is currently not allocated for me.

Thanks


----------



## Ursan

desiSydney said:


> Hi Ursan,
> 
> I guess we have same CO allocated and i have been asked to submit birth certificate
> Let me know what doc you are uploading as birth date proof.
> 
> Thanks
> Desi
> 261313
> EOI: 17th May- 60pts|EOI updated: 02 Sep 70 pts|Invite: 07 Sep|Visa applied: 09 Sep
> PCC: 18 Sep|Medical:29 Sep|Co contact:20-Oct-Additional doc requested




Hey Desi,

I uploaded 10th certificate along with passport as an alternative of birth certificate as it is accepted in immi.

Will let u know if i hear anything from her.

Cheers


----------



## 3sh

thatsnick said:


> Guys,
> Pardon me as I have asked this question on another thread, but I am not getting any satisfactory replies. Hoping that Keeda or some other senior might have knowledge on this:
> 
> After lodging my 189, i have 2 HAP Ids. The first one consists of X-ray which I had done for my 457 visa and is still valid (Confirmed by DIBP on call) and second HAP ID which is created for my 189.
> The second HAP ID also has X-ray requirement that I want to avoid re-doing in order to save some expense. The DIBP customer care asked me to drop a mail to skilled.support mail id to get the X-Ray removed from my current HAP ID. I have dropped them mail and reminders in the last week, however apart from the acknowledgement mail I am not getting any reply.
> Is it common? should I call them up again and check or wait for them to reply? CO is currently not allocated for me.
> 
> Thanks


You can wait for your CO and then do the medicals for 189. Try reminding them again through email or by call.


----------



## abbasraza

What is the best time to call at Brisbane number. I am getting this message at the end that " your call is not connected. Please try again later. "


----------



## 3sh

*Dependents not added....*

Hello,

I looking for some answers. I have applied for 190 Visa under VIC SS on 7th Oct for my wife, my kid and myself. Since my kid is under 2 years, we are planning to take one of your parents while travelling. I have not added them as dependents as they will be staying with us in Oz only for a year.

Now, I am confused when and which Visa to apply for them. They are couple aged 55+. I browsed in the Oz Immigration website and found various visa like Parent Migration, Parent visitor, etc. But all require at least a Oz PR to sponsor and the person who is sponsoring should have been in Oz for at least 2 years. :confused2:

Kindly suggest me what to do. Thanks in advance...


----------



## harry2oz

KeeDa said:


> Yes.


hey keeda whats ur mob no


----------



## KeeDa

harry2oz said:


> hey keeda whats ur mob no


It is against the forum rules to post personal info. Complete 5 useful posts on this forum and then PM me. I shall then reply with my number.


----------



## desiSydney

*CO*



Ursan said:


> Hey Desi,
> 
> I uploaded 10th certificate along with passport as an alternative of birth certificate as it is accepted in immi.
> 
> Will let u know if i hear anything from her.
> 
> Cheers



hey Ursan

The checklist which CO sent mentions this:

"Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate. The birth certificate must list the
names of both your parents (where applicable).
If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification
stating this, and provide a certified copy of your country's equivalent documentation, such as
secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register."

I am not sure if we can upload 10th certificate ,since Indian nationals do get birth certificate.
did you upload written notification , as to why birth certificate can't be provided?

I am confused between uploading 10th certificate and getting birth certificate form VFS.

let me know your thoughts

Thanks
Desi


----------



## Ursan

desiSydney said:


> hey Ursan
> 
> The checklist which CO sent mentions this:
> 
> "Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate. The birth certificate must list the
> names of both your parents (where applicable).
> If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification
> stating this, and provide a certified copy of your country's equivalent documentation, such as
> secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register."
> 
> I am not sure if we can upload 10th certificate ,since Indian nationals do get birth certificate.
> did you upload written notification , as to why birth certificate can't be provided?
> 
> I am confused between uploading 10th certificate and getting birth certificate form VFS.
> 
> let me know your thoughts
> 
> Thanks
> Desi


Secondary school certificate does fulfill all the requirements and this is what i had used when i had applied for my initial student visa as well. I don't have my birth certificate and neither does my wife and it is not at all compulsory to have one because a passport should be your primary identity and once you have that having a birth certificate does not make sense anyway. But still i would say just upload secondary school certificate and mention the name of the identity as secondary school certificate as brith certificate proof


----------



## KeeDa

desiSydney said:


> hey Ursan
> 
> The checklist which CO sent mentions this:
> 
> "Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate. The birth certificate must list the
> names of both your parents (where applicable).
> If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification
> stating this, and provide a certified copy of your country's equivalent documentation, such as
> secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register."
> 
> I am not sure if we can upload 10th certificate ,since Indian nationals do get birth certificate.
> did you upload written notification , as to why birth certificate can't be provided?
> 
> I am confused between uploading 10th certificate and getting birth certificate form VFS.
> 
> let me know your thoughts
> 
> Thanks
> Desi


immiAccount has "School Leaving Certificate" as one of the sub-categories (i.e. accepted type of evidence) for "Birth or Age, Evidence of". Many here have been successful with just the SSC certificate.


----------



## desiSydney

Thank you Ursan and Keeda for replying

I have one more question:
My wife did her secondary education from ICSE board and as such the certificate doesn't mention parent's name on it.
Can I upload ICSE secondary school certificate as her birth certificate proof?

Thanks,
Desi


----------



## Mike95

Guys! 

189 visa application has limit of 60 files per applicant. 
We are 3 in our application (wife along with kid)
I want to make sure if the upload quantity is 60 x 3 (max) or just 60 (total).

Kindly reply. I am running out of spaces.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hi,
Don't worry.
Its 60 per applicant. So you can attach max of 180 documents.



Mike95 said:


> Guys!
> 
> 189 visa application has limit of 60 files per applicant.
> We are 3 in our application (wife along with kid)
> I want to make sure if the upload quantity is 60 x 3 (max) or just 60 (total).
> 
> Kindly reply. I am running out of spaces.


----------



## Mike95

suku1809 said:


> Hi,
> Don't worry.
> Its 60 per applicant. So you can attach max of 180 documents.


Thank you for confirmation.


----------



## hkashkoush

Can anyone please feedback what is the email address to send inquiry to GSM as it has been 80 days since i lodged my 189 Visa application and still no contact of any kind form CO .

I tried to contact them many times but always put on hold with no answer.


----------



## neerajaset71

Hi Guys,

for update, yesterday CO contacted me for very first time, requested for evidence of functional english or intention to pay vac2.
I replied immediately that I want to pay, and clicked request complete button in immi account.
I thought they will take 28 days sla, but as money matters  , a different CO send me invoice and payment instructions today morning and within 24 hours 
I just paid the amount, I hope they will again show such quick action and issue me grant by weekend  (Lets hope)


----------



## Mike95

neerajaset71 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> for update, yesterday CO contacted me for very first time, requested for evidence of functional english or intention to pay vac2.
> I replied immediately that I want to pay, and clicked request complete button in immi account.
> I thought they will take 28 days sla, but as money matters  , a different CO send me invoice and payment instructions today morning and within 24 hours
> I just paid the amount, I hope they will again show such quick action and issue me grant by weekend  (Lets hope)


Hello Neerajaset71,

Was this evidence of functional english for ur seconday applicant?
I had the same case. Since my wife had her graduation and masters in english so combination of 5 years which suffice their requirement of functional level

Just for the knowledge, what is the amount of second installment? I might keep that ready if in case CO asks to pay.


----------



## andy_cool

*Finally Grant !!*

Guys,

Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)

I reckon, this was almost a direct grant, as i only received a CO email that my application is in progress and there was never a request for any documentation till the grant

Wish you all the best for early grant along your way.

Regards

Andy


----------



## nevertouchme

andy_cool said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)
> 
> I reckon, this was almost a direct grant, as i only received a CO email that my application is in progress and there was never a request for any documentation till the grant
> 
> Wish you all the best for early grant along your way.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Andy


Very many congratulations Andy!!


Sent from my MOTO X using Tapatalk


----------



## abcmel

andy_cool said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)
> 
> I reckon, this was almost a direct grant, as i only received a CO email that my application is in progress and there was never a request for any documentation till the grant
> 
> Wish you all the best for early grant along your way.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Andy


Congrats Andy.


----------



## Mike95

andy_cool said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)
> 
> I reckon, this was almost a direct grant, as i only received a CO email that my application is in progress and there was never a request for any documentation till the grant
> 
> Wish you all the best for early grant along your way.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Andy


Congratulations ANDY

Good luck for ur future endeavors in Australia


----------



## neerajaset71

Mike95 said:


> Hello Neerajaset71,
> 
> Was this evidence of functional english for ur seconday applicant?
> I had the same case. Since my wife had her graduation and masters in english so combination of 5 years which suffice their requirement of functional level
> 
> Just for the knowledge, what is the amount of second installment? I might keep that ready if in case CO asks to pay.


Hi Mate, yes, vac2 payment is for dependent without functional english proof and it is big amount. AUD 4885.
Once you request your CO that you are ready to pay, he/she will send you all details in email including invoice on your dependent's name (similar like when you paid immi visa fee), and how to pay.


----------



## w4s33m

Hi Guys, 

Can someone please advise me: 

I uploaded Form 80 for me and my wife today and after uploading I see a link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant".
This link wasnt appearing on my application earlier. 

Is this normal ?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Got done with medicals today.  The doc did not ask for any previous x-rays or medical reports or anything. I suppose if DIBP wants anything they will ask directly... or through eMedical.


----------



## Mike95

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Got done with medicals today.  The doc did not ask for any previous x-rays or medical reports or anything. I suppose if DIBP wants anything they will ask directly... or through eMedical.


Are u based in India?

What do they generally do in Medicals? I have booked on 29 Oct (family of 3)


----------



## Mike95

neerajaset71 said:


> Hi Mate, yes, vac2 payment is for dependent without functional english proof and it is big amount. AUD 4885.
> Once you request your CO that you are ready to pay, he/she will send you all details in email including invoice on your dependent's name (similar like when you paid immi visa fee), and how to pay.


AUD 4885 is a huge amount. Instead its better to appear for PTE (AUD 210).
U can get the appointment very next day or within 2-3 days and results in 2 days. Worth waiting a week then spending AUD4885.


----------



## rajrajinin

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Got done with medicals today.  The doc did not ask for any previous x-rays or medical reports or anything. I suppose if DIBP wants anything they will ask directly... or through eMedical.


Cool. However, my doc asked me about my past health issues. Though, I didnt provide any past xrays or any other documents. 

Did you ask clinic how the test went. I was informed about every test we tent through, in one urine test, my wife's result was not proper, hospital took the sample again and tested it. 

Next day, i called her and asked about the retest, nurse said it was normal. 

All the best


----------



## KeeDa

w4s33m said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone please advise me:
> 
> I uploaded Form 80 for me and my wife today and after uploading I see a link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant".
> This link wasnt appearing on my application earlier.
> 
> Is this normal ?


This happens sometimes. Is normal.


----------



## vikram3151981

Congratulations to all who got their golden grant today


----------



## Galaxy1

Dear All,

This is my spouse PTE-A test score. 
L/R/W/S = 90/87/90/90

Waiting for the ACS report. expecting to get ACS by end of this month.

Once after submitting EOI, how many days will take to get the invitation for further process.
Is there any fixed timeline within that will get invitation or there is no fixed timeline. ???

Please let me know on this query. Thanks in-advance.

Thanks,
Galaxy1


----------



## neerajaset71

Mike95 said:


> AUD 4885 is a huge amount. Instead its better to appear for PTE (AUD 210).
> U can get the appointment very next day or within 2-3 days and results in 2 days. Worth waiting a week then spending AUD4885.


mate, i know that, scheduling exam and getting result is not of my concern. Time to prepare something which you never learned is the point. We are in same boat but Not all are same here... If I ask you that give French exam in L, R, W and S, as they r giving result hand to hand..will u sit..even if its mere 100 INR? NO yeah...same here. My spouse don't know that much English like u don't know French ) so better off payment. And there are many applicants specially spouse from japan or EU who pays money coz of this only )).


----------



## rajrajinin

neerajaset71 said:


> mate, i know that, scheduling exam and getting result is not of my concern. Time to prepare something which you never learned is the point. We are in same boat but Not all are same here... If I ask you that give French exam in L, R, W and S, as they r giving result hand to hand..will u sit..even if its mere 100 INR? NO yeah...same here. My spouse don't know that much English like u don't know French ) so better off payment. And there are many applicants specially spouse from japan or EU who pays money coz of this only )).


I second your thought. Moreover, VAC2 is not a fine or penalty for not knowing English. Its a fees for teaching the person basic English once they are in Oz. 

In Aus, imagine your spouse dont have anyone to talk to because of language barrier. She/He may feel isolated after sometime. 

Cheers.


----------



## neerajaset71

rajrajinin said:


> I second your thought. Moreover, VAC2 is not a fine or penalty for not knowing English. Its a fees for teaching the person basic English once they are in Oz.
> 
> In Aus, imagine your spouse dont have anyone to talk to because of language barrier. She/He may feel isolated after sometime.
> 
> Cheers.


mate, what you said was not at all in my thought so no second on it. I replied him to clear his thought that why I am paying and not because I need PTE within a week to save money. What u r saying, i already knew and that's one of the reason I am so glad to pay that she will get 510 hours of basic English classes in Oz.


----------



## vivekanandak

*how to confirm that visa is lodged*

Hi All,

Could you please clarify below queries

1) How do we confirm that visa is lodged? When I login to immigration site, status shows as application received. Is this status same as lodged?

2) Is there any submission button after payment of visa fee and uploading the documents?

3) Where do we need to upload partner skill assessment details. I could not find any relevant link in the supporting documents links? 

Thanks in advance,
Vivek


----------



## sridhar5ms

Mate
Application received is good.just wait for 6 weeks.

For spouse ACS,select attach doc on top of all applicants.select spouse name in drop down,then select doc type from the list of several options in the drop down and you are good to submit any additional doc u like using the attach doc on top of all applicants.Do not use the attach doc beside each applicant.


----------



## fakebaniya

Hey...
Got our Visa Grant letter today morning...
So elated and surprised...this was real quick...
Many thanks to Keeda and other experts who helped and guided me throughout the process!!!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Mike95 said:


> Are u based in India?
> 
> What do they generally do in Medicals? I have booked on 29 Oct (family of 3)


I am an Indian living in South Africa. I too have a family of 3 including myself. Over here the doctor started by doing a general health check up for each of us. This included checking of height, weight, breathing/heartbeat, physical inspection etc. After that we were sent to get our chest x-rays and then finally the urine test and blood test. It all happened very fast and very efficiently and everyone involved from the receptionist to the doctor to the lab people were all extremely professional and I was highly impressed! The whole thing took only one and a half hours total for all 3 of us. 



rajrajinin said:


> Cool. However, my doc asked me about my past health issues. Though, I didnt provide any past xrays or any other documents.
> 
> Did you ask clinic how the test went. I was informed about every test we tent through, in one urine test, my wife's result was not proper, hospital took the sample again and tested it.
> 
> Next day, i called her and asked about the retest, nurse said it was normal.
> 
> All the best


No we were not allowed to ask how the tests went. Everything is confidential and only revealed to the doctor roughly 24 hrs after the tests are conducted. If everything is fine and normal, the doc will not call us. I think the only other time that the doc will call me is if DIBP asks him to do further tests for something.


----------



## gemini10

Hello seniors
Where should I upload my wife's educational documents. She is a primary applicant. Qualification evidence is not mentioned in her section. Should i upload her documents under evidence of language ability or educational documents should be uploaded under some other category?
Regards


----------



## desiSydney

*Birth Certificate*



desiSydney said:


> Thank you Ursan and Keeda for replying
> 
> I have one more question:
> My wife did her secondary education from ICSE board and as such the certificate doesn't mention parent's name on it.
> Can I upload ICSE secondary school certificate as her date of birth certificate proof?
> 
> Thanks,
> Desi


Hi Guys,

Can anyone please help me with this query.

Thanks
Desi


----------



## moonnalda

andy_cool said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)
> 
> I reckon, this was almost a direct grant, as i only received a CO email that my application is in progress and there was never a request for any documentation till the grant
> 
> Wish you all the best for early grant along your way.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy,

Could you please let me know how did you get contact detail for Gsm Adelaide number?


----------



## Jagadesh

Hi, Could anyone help with my below query. Thanks.
I have over all 65 points 
30 points – Age 32
10 points - PTE 65+ (S-90,R-70,L-68,W-65 O-70)
15 points – 5.5 years as Software Engineer (ACS positive)
Just FYI. Currently im living at NSW – Sydney for around 11 months (since Dec 2014)
I just want to know which of the below option is the best one, as I want to go with the high hand option.
Option 1 – Apply 189 visa with 65 points
Option 2 – Apply 190 visa with 70 points, say for NSW - Sydney for Software Engineer category


----------



## KeeDa

gemini10 said:


> Hello seniors
> Where should I upload my wife's educational documents. She is a primary applicant. Qualification evidence is not mentioned in her section. Should i upload her documents under evidence of language ability or educational documents should be uploaded under some other category?
> Regards


Use the attach button at the top and upload under your wife's name using the category "Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of" and sub-categories "Academic Transcripts" and "Educational Certificate (Degree/Diploma etc)"


----------



## KeeDa

Jagadesh said:


> Hi, Could anyone help with my below query. Thanks.
> I have over all 65 points
> 30 points – Age 32
> 10 points - PTE 65+ (S-90,R-70,L-68,W-65 O-70)
> 15 points – 5.5 years as Software Engineer (ACS positive)
> Just FYI. Currently im living at NSW – Sydney for around 11 months (since Dec 2014)
> I just want to know which of the below option is the best one, as I want to go with the high hand option.
> Option 1 – Apply 189 visa with 65 points
> Option 2 – Apply 190 visa with 70 points, say for NSW - Sydney for Software Engineer category


Option 1 ASAP. Even with 70 points, there is no guarantee if or when NSW will invite you. 65 points for 189 should give you an instant invite in the upcoming round or at max one round later - i.e. a month at max.


----------



## KeeDa

fakebaniya said:


> Hey...
> Got our Visa Grant letter today morning...
> So elated and surprised...this was real quick...
> Many thanks to Keeda and other experts who helped and guided me throughout the process!!!


Congrats :thumb:


----------



## haisergeant

Hi Keeda,

What is your case right now? You lodge from nearly end of June, and CO contact at nearly end of August. They should issue the grant for you this month, right? Is there any contact from the CO?


----------



## KeeDa

desiSydney said:


> Thank you Ursan and Keeda for replying
> 
> I have one more question:
> My wife did her secondary education from ICSE board and as such the certificate doesn't mention parent's name on it.
> Can I upload ICSE secondary school certificate as her birth certificate proof?
> 
> Thanks,
> Desi





desiSydney said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone please help me with this query.
> 
> Thanks
> Desi


Hi,

You can upload school certificate as evidence of DOB. However, I just read your CO's request carefully. They have requested for a document that has both parents' names as well. I doubt if the school certificate has this info. If it has, then it should suffice. If it does not, then the Indian passport does have it. Did you not upload the last page of her passport? What about aadhaar or any other document which has parents' names? How about getting a birth certificate from the municipal corporation? It hardly takes a week to get the birth certificate from them if the birth was recorded at a hospital. If none of these options work, consider getting the ration card translated (if it is not in English) and upload the original + translated version. Ration card for us is the family passbook. If you manage get more than one documents, then upload all that you could get.


----------



## KeeDa

haisergeant said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> What is your case right now? You lodge from nearly end of June, and CO contact at nearly end of August. They should issue the grant for you this month, right? Is there any contact from the CO?


I've asked them to put my case on hold until end of November.


----------



## desiSydney

KeeDa said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can upload school certificate as evidence of DOB. However, I just read your CO's request carefully. They have requested for a document that has both parents' names as well. I doubt if the school certificate has this info. If it has, then it should suffice. If it does not, then the Indian passport does have it. Did you not upload the last page of her passport? What about aadhaar or any other document which has parents' names? How about getting a birth certificate from the municipal corporation? It hardly takes a week to get the birth certificate from them if the birth was recorded at a hospital. If none of these options work, consider getting the ration card translated (if it is not in English) and upload the original + translated version. Ration card for us is the family passbook. If you manage get more than one documents, then upload all that you could get.



Thanks for you reply.
Yes you are right and I just found out that I haven't included the last page of the passport while uploading.I have done that now.
Also uploaded 12th CBSE board pass certificate which has Parents name on it and also college leaving certificate.
I am collecting few more supporting documents.

Hopefully CO will accept it.

Thanks
Desi


----------



## jelli-kallu

I don't understand why people keep altering data on the spreadsheet. If you want to look at the trend, copy the data and do the circus in your local computer, on your excel or whatever spreadsheet application you have installed on your computer. Let's please keep the googlesheets as clean and untouched as possible please!!!


----------



## sri2107

*Direct Grant*

Guys,

Finally we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 1 Kids) & myself today.

Expat Form is my consultanting Agent and espesially people like Keeda/Omkar/Ashutosh guided me like big brothers....thanks you very much 

Direct grant -- Need to travel before 23 sep 2016

Wish you all the best for early grant along your way.

Regards

Sri


----------



## deepgill

sri2107 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 1 Kids) & myself today.
> 
> Expat Form is my consultanting Agent and espesially people like Keeda/Omkar/Ashutosh guided me like big brothers....thanks you very much
> 
> Direct grant -- Need to travel before 23 sep 2016
> 
> Wish you all the best for early grant along your way.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sri


Congrats.... Sri


----------



## Mike95

fakebaniya said:


> Hey...
> Got our Visa Grant letter today morning...
> So elated and surprised...this was real quick...
> Many thanks to Keeda and other experts who helped and guided me throughout the process!!!


Wow many congratulations! That was quick, you uploaded ur docs and PCC on 17th, getting grant on 6th day is really superfast.

From this we can conclude that they would require docs just to verify our application, they wouldnt be going thoroughly through each of them. Just a conclusion!


----------



## Mike95

gemini10 said:


> Hello seniors
> Where should I upload my wife's educational documents. She is a primary applicant. Qualification evidence is not mentioned in her section. Should i upload her documents under evidence of language ability or educational documents should be uploaded under some other category?
> Regards


Hello Gemini10

There is a separate link above everyone's name 'Attach Documents' on left side of the page. 
It will ask you to select the candidate and the type of document to be uploaded.
You can select evidence of overseas education.


----------



## Mike95

Jagadesh said:


> Hi, Could anyone help with my below query. Thanks.
> I have over all 65 points
> 30 points – Age 32
> 10 points - PTE 65+ (S-90,R-70,L-68,W-65 O-70)
> 15 points – 5.5 years as Software Engineer (ACS positive)
> Just FYI. Currently im living at NSW – Sydney for around 11 months (since Dec 2014)
> I just want to know which of the below option is the best one, as I want to go with the high hand option.
> Option 1 – Apply 189 visa with 65 points
> Option 2 – Apply 190 visa with 70 points, say for NSW - Sydney for Software Engineer category


Both are equally good option for u.

With 190 u will be confined to NSW for 2-3 years (if it is ok with u) while with 189 you have the freedom to move where the opportunity arises.

But looking at the pattern since past few months there is a lot of backlog specially with ur code. So fetching 5 extra points from SS, you ascertain yourself an early invite.

Good luck


----------



## Mike95

KeeDa said:


> I've asked them to put my case on hold until end of November.


May I ask you the reason for holding up the case. (If its not personal)


----------



## seledi

Hi Guys,

Please let me know where to get the Medicals done in hyderabad.
what are the Pre-requisites for these?

Regards,
seleid


----------



## sri2107

Thank you....
Iam not sure about the process, but i uploaded all the documents in sep itself



Mike95 said:


> Wow many congratulations! That was quick, you uploaded ur docs and PCC on 17th, getting grant on 6th day is really superfast.
> 
> From this we can conclude that they would require docs just to verify our application, they wouldnt be going thoroughly through each of them. Just a conclusion!


----------



## ash36

Hi Keeda/Experts,

I had got invite on 6th Sept with 65 points, and I am afraid I would be assigned a case officer soon. I have applied for PCC on 13th Oct which takes approximately 2 months to get processed here. I got 2 questions:
1) After how many days does the file come to local police so I can bribe them to pass on my file to next stage ASAP.
2) Would it be a problem if i ask for extension of time, in addition to 28 days grace period?

Appreciate your advice.


----------



## sri2107

Hi,

Regarding PCC, in a week days or less it will be moved to city commissioner office/SP office .....from there a person will be assigned to verify your details....
If you go to city commissioner office/SP office and enquire about the assigned person......then you can do the needfull....i would suggest to find the person who is assigned to you application......




ash36 said:


> Hi Keeda/Experts,
> 
> I had got invite on 6th Sept with 65 points, and I am afraid I would be assigned a case officer soon. I have applied for PCC on 13th Oct which takes approximately 2 months to get processed here. I got 2 questions:
> 1) After how many days does the file come to local police so I can bribe them to pass on my file to next stage ASAP.
> 2) Would it be a problem if i ask for extension of time, in addition to 28 days grace period?
> 
> Appreciate your advice.


----------



## KeeDa

ash36 said:


> Hi Keeda/Experts,
> 
> I had got invite on 6th Sept with 65 points, and I am afraid I would be assigned a case officer soon. I have applied for PCC on 13th Oct which takes approximately 2 months to get processed here. I got 2 questions:
> 1) After how many days does the file come to local police so I can bribe them to pass on my file to next stage ASAP.
> 2) Would it be a problem if i ask for extension of time, in addition to 28 days grace period?
> 
> Appreciate your advice.


1. Depends on your location. For me (rural area), file from PSK to PS took about 12 days and from PS back to PSK and the sms (about PCC being ready) took just 2 days.
2. No problems requesting for an extension. When you are at around 20'th day, and you do not foresee receiving it, send them an email and attach proof of PCC applied (the payment receipt or appointment token).


----------



## KeeDa

seledi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please let me know where to get the Medicals done in hyderabad.
> what are the Pre-requisites for these?
> 
> Regards,
> seleid


https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india (scroll down to Panel physician section)

Call them for an appointment and ask them about the pre-requisites too.


----------



## KeeDa

Mike95 said:


> May I ask you the reason for holding up the case. (If its not personal)


Yes mate, it is. So, sent you a PM.


----------



## ash36

Thanks Keeda,Sri.

@Keeda,
"PS back to PSK and the sms (about PCC being ready) took just 2 days."..so fast? is it because of the location or did you pay for that? cause i here in Pune a lot of time is taken by Commissioner office and RPO?


----------



## KeeDa

ash36 said:


> Thanks Keeda,Sri.
> 
> @Keeda,
> "PS back to PSK and the sms (about PCC being ready) took just 2 days."..so fast? is it because of the location or did you pay for that? cause i here in Pune a lot of time is taken by Commissioner office and RPO?


No, I didn't pay. I am from a small town/ village and hence the quick processing. I imagine it would take longer for you people in the metros.


----------



## abcmel

Hi All

I called yesterday to DIBP in a hope that they will take my detail and at least answer me something.
Called on number ending with 7000.. A lady picked up.. I said I lodged my visa on this date and would like to know my visa status.. General reply.. All co's are busy at the moment and it will take minimum 2-3 weeks to pick your case again (without taking my detail, offcourse it is a general answer..).. I said okay thank you for your information and call ends here...

Since she did not taken my details and from my wattsapp group one guy called and got the grant within half an hour (Yes this is true again calling them worked... )
This actually motivated me to call again on 7000 number..

Tring Tring...

A lady picked up again (This lady was different than previous one, Later i came to know she is the case officer).
I just started with normal talk, how are you.. blah blah.. I told her, I need to travel next week to melbourne and It would be great if you can please let me know if i can get visa approval before next week..
She told no worries and asked my detail .. this is the first time on call my details were asked, this was the 8th or 9th call to DIBP.. I told her my details.. She checked in the system and said you were asked form 1221, 80 and CV for XXX XXXX applicant. I said yes and i have uploaded those on 14-Sept.
She again checked on the system and said form 80 is there, form 1221 is there, I cannot find CV.
I said the name of the CV is XXX_XXXX_resume. She said ohh got it.

Then something came to my mind and told here about email from SKILL SELECT, She said I am not aware about it and there is no information about skill select in the system and Skill select is different entity and they do ask by their own, (I was bit surprised, but ok). I said okay thanks for information.
She said I will have a look at your case now and I will see if i can make decision.
I was as happy as i got grant. I said thanks and appreciated her help over the phone.. call ends..

I was eagerly waiting for Grant...

After 20 Min, An email comes from that lady and she said i have made assessment of your application and can advice that it is undergoing routine departmental checking, I am unable to advice the time frame of outcome of this checking... (I saw on her signature that she is CO)

After reading this email I was completely devastated .... I was so close to grant..
Not sure what this departmental routine checks are and how long it takes..

Does anyone else received such kind of reply?.

Thanks
abcmel


----------



## andy_cool

moonnalda said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Could you please let me know how did you get contact detail for Gsm Adelaide number?


I got the contact number off this forum.. the number is +61 7 3136 7000


----------



## maqsood041

Guys i have a question.I got invite yesterday with 65 points ICT Business Analyst.Me and my wife would be having our first baby by end of November (30th Nov).As we have 60 days to submit dues and apply for visa.should i wait for our baby before logging visa application?or should i go about it?I only declared my spouse in my EOI.Can anyone guide me on this?


----------



## Mike95

maqsood041 said:


> Guys i have a question.I got invite yesterday with 65 points ICT Business Analyst.Me and my wife would be having our first baby by end of November (30th Nov).As we have 60 days to submit dues and apply for visa.should i wait for our baby before logging visa application?or should i go about it?I only declared my spouse in my EOI.Can anyone guide me on this?


Firstly congratulations on becoming a would be father.
This is v tricky.
If I was you, I would apply for visa individually as for sure ur wife and ur kid would not travle to aus in next 12 months.
U can lodge their visa after 4-5 months from aus and get them to aus.
This is my approach, surely others would differ.


----------



## tusharbapu87

Dear mate,
i submitted my form 80 yesterday now waiting for grant. any update, and tell me how much they take time after submitting form 80 to take decision.:juggle:


----------



## Mike95

tusharbapu87 said:


> Dear mate,
> i submitted my form 80 yesterday now waiting for grant. any update, and tell me how much they take time after submitting form 80 to take decision.:juggle:


Bapu,

Tamaro code su che?
Whats is ur code?


----------



## tusharbapu87

Mike95 said:


> Bapu,
> 
> Tamaro code su che?
> Whats is ur code?


149413 
Transport company manager


----------



## Mike95

Guys!

Its good to know ppl getting grants quicker than what trend has been over past few months.
Ppl who applied aft getting invitation on 7th Sept (previous round) have got grant, atleast 8-10 cases I have seen on this forum. 
There werent any invitation round in Sept aft 7th, so should we conclude that after this lot gets over, DIBP would jump to the applicants from 9th Oct round? Should we expect an early grant?? 
I'm pretty nervous at the same time excited to analyse this.


----------



## KeeDa

Mike95 said:


> Firstly congratulations on becoming a would be father.
> This is v tricky.
> If I was you, I would apply for visa individually as for sure ur wife and ur kid would not travle to aus in next 12 months.
> U can lodge their visa after 4-5 months from aus and get them to aus.
> This is my approach, surely others would differ.


That will be a very expensive and time taking process.
Applying now will mean A$ 1800 for spouse and 800 for the kid + quick grant. Later would mean A$ 6800 for spouse and A$ 2400 for the kid + 14 to 18 months of waiting time.


----------



## KeeDa

Mike95 said:


> Guys!
> 
> Its good to know ppl getting grants quicker than what trend has been over past few months.
> Ppl who applied aft getting invitation on 7th Sept (previous round) have got grant, atleast 8-10 cases I have seen on this forum.
> There werent any invitation round in Sept aft 7th, so should we conclude that after this lot gets over, DIBP would jump to the applicants from 9th Oct round? Should we expect an early grant??
> I'm pretty nervous at the same time excited to analyse this.


Yes, some lucky ones do get an early direct grant. You can try too. Try to apply at the earliest and upload everything and get the medicals done before CO gets allocated. That way, when the CO is allocated, your application will be 100% complete and CO probably will have nothing else to ask from you and give you a direct grant.


----------



## Mike95

KeeDa said:


> That will be a very expensive and time taking process.
> Applying now will mean A$ 1800 for spouse and 800 for the kid + quick grant. Later would mean A$ 6800 for spouse and A$ 2400 for the kid + 14 to 18 months of waiting time.


Oh I didnt know that the rates differ.
Thanx for enlightening me.


----------



## Mike95

KeeDa said:


> Yes, some lucky ones do get an early direct grant. You can try too. Try to apply at the earliest and upload everything and get the medicals done before CO gets allocated. That way, when the CO is allocated, your application will be 100% complete and CO probably will have nothing else to ask from you and give you a direct grant.


I have booked my medicals on 29th. until then I have nothing else to upload, almost everything is done!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sri2107

Hi Mike,

I would suggest you to upload documents proving your continuing relationship if you are married. If not please ignore.




Mike95 said:


> I have booked my medicals on 29th. until then I have nothing else to upload, almost everything is done!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mike95

sri2107 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I would suggest you to upload documents proving your continuing relationship if you are married. If not please ignore.


Why do we need to prove that?

I just renewed my passport with spouse details, 2 days before applying visa.
Isnt that sufficient?


----------



## sri2107

there quite few cases where CO asked these details..please have look in the below sheet...if you are aiming for direct grant i would suggest you to upload it...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=1024841965



Mike95 said:


> Why do we need to prove that?
> 
> I just renewed my passport with spouse details, 2 days before applying visa.
> Isnt that sufficient?


----------



## KeeDa

Mike95 said:


> Why do we need to prove that?
> 
> I just renewed my passport with spouse details, 2 days before applying visa.
> Isnt that sufficient?


That + your marriage certificate under category "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of"


----------



## Mike95

KeeDa said:


> That + your marriage certificate under category "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of"


Uploaded same under the required link


----------



## KeeDa

sri2107 said:


> there quite few cases where CO asked these details..please have look in the below sheet...if you are aiming for direct grant i would suggest you to upload it...
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=1024841965


Which additional docs, Sri? I got married between EOI invite and visa application. Uploaded just the marriage certificate. Wife did not change her name, nor are our names endorsed on each others' passports. CO hasn't complained about it either. Someone else with exact similar case as mine back in March- married in March, lodged in April, got their visa grants without any problems in June.


----------



## Mike95

KeeDa said:


> Which additional docs, Sri? I got married between EOI invite and visa application. Uploaded just the marriage certificate. Wife did not change her name, nor are our names endorsed on each others' passports. CO hasn't complained about it either. Someone else with exact similar case as mine back in March- married in March, lodged in April, got their visa grants without any problems in June.


The problem which he is referring to doesnt happen to everyone. He is just asking to be prepared. 
It has been 5 years since I married, generally (in other countries) ppl get separated. I my case we havent, but then I just had passport renewed with spouse name. I think that would suffice the evidence of continuity of relationship.


----------



## KeeDa

Mike95 said:


> The problem which he is referring to doesnt happen to everyone. He is just asking to be prepared.
> It has been 5 years since I married, generally (in other countries) ppl get separated. I my case we havent, but then I just had passport renewed with spouse name. I think that would suffice the evidence of continuity of relationship.


No, that alone won't. That is what I tried to tell in the earlier post. I meant to say that "passport plus the marriage certificate". Not all countries follow the Indian style of writing spouse names in the passports and so COs won't accept passport as a valid evidence of relationship. You will need the marriage certificate as well.


----------



## sri2107

Even what was mentioned in the above cases submitted...still some time it is requested....i submitted current rental agreement with both our names mentioned and few photos to make sure of the direct grant.....

again this is just to be in safer side to get direct grant....not a mandatory...



KeeDa said:


> Which additional docs, Sri? I got married between EOI invite and visa application. Uploaded just the marriage certificate. Wife did not change her name, nor are our names endorsed on each others' passports. CO hasn't complained about it either. Someone else with exact similar case as mine back in March- married in March, lodged in April, got their visa grants without any problems in June.


----------



## Mike95

KeeDa said:


> No, that alone won't. That is what I tried to tell in the earlier post. I meant to say that "passport plus the marriage certificate". Not all countries follow the Indian style of writing spouse names in the passports and so COs won't accept passport as a valid evidence of relationship. You will need the marriage certificate as well.


I uploaded marriage certificate upfront under evidence of relationship.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Guys, I'm not claiming any points for my spouse. So I have not uploaded any of her education or work documents. There is no recommendation either to upload in the immi account unless I use the generic document upload button on top. But I don't think it's necessary. Do you agree?


----------



## w4s33m

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Guys, I'm not claiming any points for my spouse. So I have not uploaded any of her education or work documents. There is no recommendation either to upload in the immi account unless I use the generic document upload button on top. But I don't think it's necessary. Do you agree?



you'd probably need to if you're claiming functional english for her. Unless you've uploaded her IELTS/PTE results as well or she is from one of the English speaking countries.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

w4s33m said:


> you'd probably need to if you're claiming functional english for her. Unless you've uploaded her IELTS/PTE results as well or she is from one of the English speaking countries.


Yes I've already uploaded her IELTS test report.


----------



## khsengineer

Someone messed up the Visa tracker excel sheet and deleted the records... can someone restore to the last updated.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=1024841965


----------



## ahmed_kamal

I finally got my invitation after almost 3 months of waiting. I lodged my application today.

I'm wondering do I need to upload all the pages of my current and old passports? Or will only the details page of the current one suffice?

Also do I need to certify it or anything. I've read here before that uploading color scans is enough but is that the same for the passport as well?

Thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa

ahmed_kamal said:


> I finally got my invitation after almost 3 months of waiting. I lodged my application today.
> 
> I'm wondering do I need to upload all the pages of my current and old passports? Or will only the details page of the current one suffice?
> 
> Also do I need to certify it or anything. I've read here before that uploading color scans is enough but is that the same for the passport as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance


1. Not all the pages, but only the bio pages- which mostly are first and last pages of the passport.
2. Just colour scans. Yes, even for the passport.


----------



## ahmed_kamal

KeeDa said:


> 1. Not all the pages, but only the bio pages- which mostly are first and last pages of the passport.
> 2. Just colour scans. Yes, even for the passport.


Thanks, KeeDa. I'm very excited about this..


----------



## purple5

maqsood041 said:


> Guys i have a question.I got invite yesterday with 65 points ICT Business Analyst.Me and my wife would be having our first baby by end of November (30th Nov).As we have 60 days to submit dues and apply for visa.should i wait for our baby before logging visa application?or should i go about it?I only declared my spouse in my EOI.Can anyone guide me on this?


Congratz for the invitation and the soon coming baby 

May i know when did u submitted your EOI?

for ur question, you have 60 days, which mean will due on right before christmas, which mean you still got time anyway by wait your baby to coming out


----------



## kamikaze87

Hi guys,

When we move to Aus for activating the visa, they will attach a sheet to our passport as normal visa granting right ?

Thanks.


----------



## brisbane_bound

kamikaze87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> When we move to Aus for activating the visa, they will attach a sheet to our passport as normal visa granting right ?
> 
> Thanks.


I think they will stamp your passport which contains the airport name and date of entry

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Guys, is there an average time that it takes the panel physician to upload your medical result? When I click on "Get Health Details" it still says Examinations in progress. Of course we only had the checkup Thursday morning. It is Friday night here as I write this.


----------



## ag2015

It takes a couple of days for the blood work to get processed. Patience is a virtue


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Haha I'm just being impatient I know!


----------



## KeeDa

There is no average time, NN. It varies across every clinic. For some it took 5 days, while for me it took about 30 hours.


----------



## sri2107

It takes atleast 3 days i think


KeeDa said:


> There is no average time, NN. It varies across every clinic. For some it took 5 days, while for me it took about 30 hours.


----------



## KeeDa

kamikaze87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> When we move to Aus for activating the visa, they will attach a sheet to our passport as normal visa granting right ?
> 
> Thanks.


There won't be any visa labels put on passports. Everything is electronically stored and tracked. Only airport arrival and departure stamps will be placed as usual.


----------



## sridhar5ms

5 bus days as told by them to us. We got it in 3 working days


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi Guys, need help regarding questions from Case Officer (I just received email from CO yesterday)
Questions are in *bold* and answers are below:

I want to know whether my responses are OK and will convince the CO (The information is TRUE )

*1. Police clearance certificates
In your case this will include, but not be limited to, India.
*I have applied for PCC on 19th Oct 2015, please find attached the application receipt. It will take approximately 3-4 weeks or less for PCC letter to arrive. I will attach it in Immiaccount and email you once it arrives.

_Doubt: How much time does PCC takes on an average, some people got it on same day, some say around 3 weeks, as CO has emailed me now, do I have only 28 days to upload PCC, if 28 days are over how can I convince them that it might take more time. Do they cancel the VISa application in case 28 days are over?_

*2. Evidence of overseas study
You have supplied evidence of your Bachelor of Technology (Information Technology)
from Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, INDIA.
The statements of marks you have supplied as being from Maulana Azad National
Institute of Technology have varying appearances, with different letter heads, different
coloured backgrounds, differnet watermarks, some with barcodes and others without, and
some with two languages and others with English only. Furthermore, your statements of
marks for Jan to June 2003 don't have a photo, and your statement of marks for semesters
afterwards do. Furthermore, the photo for all your statement of marks from November
2003 onwards is exactly the same. Can you please explain:

Why are the transcripts from the same institution so inconsistent in appearance?*
Please find below my college website's link, it has the information that my college received the status of deemed university.

<website link>

Quotation from website's page mentioned above:
2000 to 2009

In 2001 B. Tech course in IT started. Beautification and widening of road from MANIT square were completed. In 2002 institute received status of Deemed University fully funded by MHRD Govt. of India. In the same year curriculum of B. Tech course was revised,

Adding to the information mentioned above, as during my 2nd year of degree course, my college received the status of Deemed University, the scoring pattern also changed. During 1st year we all got marks, while from 2nd year on wards we started getting grades. That explains the difference in appearance of mark sheets(transcripts) of 1st year versus rest of duration. Regarding different letter heads, different coloured backgrounds, different watermarks, with barcodes, and using two languages, these all decisions were taken by the college management.

*Why don't your first two statements of marks have passport photos?*
Before my college received the status of deemed university, none of the mark sheets had passport photo. It is only after that college management had decided to provide mark sheets with passport photo imprinted on them. 

*Why is the passport photo for six other statements of marks exactly the same, even
though they have issued from differenet years? Surely your appearance has changed over
the years, and should that not reflect in your passport photo?*

The college management had students' passport photo collected at the start of the curriculum. They did not ask for fresh photos each year. They imprinted the same passport photos in the mark sheets in all the last 6 semesters.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys, need help regarding questions from Case Officer (I just received email from CO yesterday)
> Questions are in *bold* and answers are below:
> 
> I want to know whether my responses are OK and will convince the CO (The information is TRUE )
> 
> *1. Police clearance certificates
> In your case this will include, but not be limited to, India.
> *I have applied for PCC on 19th Oct 2015, please find attached the application receipt. It will take approximately 3-4 weeks or less for PCC letter to arrive. I will attach it in Immiaccount and email you once it arrives.
> 
> _Doubt: How much time does PCC takes on an average, some people got it on same day, some say around 3 weeks, as CO has emailed me now, do I have only 28 days to upload PCC, if 28 days are over how can I convince them that it might take more time. Do they cancel the VISa application in case 28 days are over?_
> 
> *2. Evidence of overseas study
> You have supplied evidence of your Bachelor of Technology (Information Technology)
> from Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, INDIA.
> The statements of marks you have supplied as being from Maulana Azad National
> Institute of Technology have varying appearances, with different letter heads, different
> coloured backgrounds, differnet watermarks, some with barcodes and others without, and
> some with two languages and others with English only. Furthermore, your statements of
> marks for Jan to June 2003 don't have a photo, and your statement of marks for semesters
> afterwards do. Furthermore, the photo for all your statement of marks from November
> 2003 onwards is exactly the same. Can you please explain:
> 
> Why are the transcripts from the same institution so inconsistent in appearance?*
> Please find below my college website's link, it has the information that my college received the status of deemed university.
> 
> <website link>
> 
> Quotation from website's page mentioned above:
> 2000 to 2009
> 
> In 2001 B. Tech course in IT started. Beautification and widening of road from MANIT square were completed. In 2002 institute received status of Deemed University fully funded by MHRD Govt. of India. In the same year curriculum of B. Tech course was revised,
> 
> Adding to the information mentioned above, as during my 2nd year of degree course, my college received the status of Deemed University, the scoring pattern also changed. During 1st year we all got marks, while from 2nd year on wards we started getting grades. That explains the difference in appearance of mark sheets(transcripts) of 1st year versus rest of duration. Regarding different letter heads, different coloured backgrounds, different watermarks, with barcodes, and using two languages, these all decisions were taken by the college management.
> 
> *Why don't your first two statements of marks have passport photos?*
> Before my college received the status of deemed university, none of the mark sheets had passport photo. It is only after that college management had decided to provide mark sheets with passport photo imprinted on them.
> 
> *Why is the passport photo for six other statements of marks exactly the same, even
> though they have issued from differenet years? Surely your appearance has changed over
> the years, and should that not reflect in your passport photo?*
> 
> The college management had students' passport photo collected at the start of the curriculum. They did not ask for fresh photos each year. They imprinted the same passport photos in the mark sheets in all the last 6 semesters.
> 
> Thanks


Hi nitmanit02,

Regarding your doubt about PCC- it largely depends on your area/ population. Mostly for metro cities, it is 3 to 4 weeks to get the PCC. For someone like me from a rural area, it took around 14 days end to end.

Regarding your doubt about 28 days timeline- they give you additional time (another 28 days) if you email them with evidence that you are actively working towards getting the requested documents. Attach the PCC applied receipt/ confirmation letter along with your email. I myself have taken 28+28 days so far and yet another +28 days for a certain document that they have requested and is pending from my side.

Regarding your responses-
They all sound convincing to me especially with the web link. But, I would suggest you get this writeup from some authority in the college (even the librarian will do) on the college letterhead + college seal to make it look more official and convincing.


----------



## prasadg

*Hi*

Hi All,

This is to inform you all we made our first visit to Aus. Sydney to activate our visa. Grant came on Feb 2015 and we had to make our first visit before feb 2016. 

Thank you very much for the forum members who helped us in various ways again. Hope to move to Aus permanently within next 6 months time.

Any one who went there recently can share some experience. I can share some of the exp. i had during the Sydney stay.


----------



## nitmanit02

nitmanit02; said:


> Hi Guys, need help regarding questions from Case Officer (I just received email from CO yesterday)
> Questions are in bold and answers are below:
> 
> I want to know whether my responses are OK and will convince the CO (The information is TRUE )
> 
> 1. Police clearance certificates
> In your case this will include, but not be limited to, India.
> I have applied for PCC on 19th Oct 2015, please find attached the application receipt. It will take approximately 3-4 weeks or less for PCC letter to arrive. I will attach it in Immiaccount and email you once it arrives.
> 
> Doubt: How much time does PCC takes on an average, some people got it on same day, some say around 3 weeks, as CO has emailed me now, do I have only 28 days to upload PCC, if 28 days are over how can I convince them that it might take more time. Do they cancel the VISa application in case 28 days are over?
> 
> 2. Evidence of overseas study
> You have supplied evidence of your Bachelor of Technology (Information Technology)
> from Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, INDIA.
> The statements of marks you have supplied as being from Maulana Azad National
> Institute of Technology have varying appearances, with different letter heads, different
> coloured backgrounds, differnet watermarks, some with barcodes and others without, and
> some with two languages and others with English only. Furthermore, your statements of
> marks for Jan to June 2003 don't have a photo, and your statement of marks for semesters
> afterwards do. Furthermore, the photo for all your statement of marks from November
> 2003 onwards is exactly the same. Can you please explain:
> 
> Why are the transcripts from the same institution so inconsistent in appearance?
> Please find below my college website's link, it has the information that my college received the status of deemed university.
> 
> <website link>
> 
> Quotation from website's page mentioned above:
> 2000 to 2009
> 
> In 2001 B. Tech course in IT started. Beautification and widening of road from MANIT square were completed. In 2002 institute received status of Deemed University fully funded by MHRD Govt. of India. In the same year curriculum of B. Tech course was revised,
> 
> Adding to the information mentioned above, as during my 2nd year of degree course, my college received the status of Deemed University, the scoring pattern also changed. During 1st year we all got marks, while from 2nd year on wards we started getting grades. That explains the difference in appearance of mark sheets(transcripts) of 1st year versus rest of duration. Regarding different letter heads, different coloured backgrounds, different watermarks, with barcodes, and using two languages, these all decisions were taken by the college management.
> 
> Why don't your first two statements of marks have passport photos?
> Before my college received the status of deemed university, none of the mark sheets had passport photo. It is only after that college management had decided to provide mark sheets with passport photo imprinted on them.
> 
> Why is the passport photo for six other statements of marks exactly the same, even
> though they have issued from differenet years? Surely your appearance has changed over
> the years, and should that not reflect in your passport photo?
> 
> The college management had students' passport photo collected at the start of the curriculum. They did not ask for fresh photos each year. They imprinted the same passport photos in the mark sheets in all the last 6 semesters.
> 
> Thanks





KeeDa said:


> Hi nitmanit02,
> 
> Regarding your doubt about PCC- it largely depends on your area/ population. Mostly for metro cities, it is 3 to 4 weeks to get the PCC. For someone like me from a rural area, it took around 14 days end to end.
> 
> Regarding your doubt about 28 days timeline- they give you additional time (another 28 days) if you email them with evidence that you are actively working towards getting the requested documents. Attach the PCC applied receipt/ confirmation letter along with your email. I myself have taken 28+28 days so far and yet another +28 days for a certain document that they have requested and is pending from my side.
> 
> Regarding your responses-
> They all sound convincing to me especially with the web link. But, I would suggest you get this writeup from some authority in the college (even the librarian will do) on the college letterhead + college seal to make it look more official and convincing.


Thanks a lot Keeda.
Unfortunately I am in Pune, and my college was in Bhopal (M.P.). So it would not be possible to get letter from college per say. I will ask CO if they want to contact college, they can contact them based on my roll number.


----------



## KeeDa

nitmanit02 said:


> Thanks a lot Keeda.
> Unfortunately I am in Pune, and my college was in Bhopal (M.P.). So it would not be possible to get letter from college per say. I will ask CO if they want to contact college, they can contact them based on my roll number.


You can try asking someone else (like a friend or relative) to visit the college along with your case officers letter, explain them the situation, and they might just give them the requested content. Your friend can then email you the scanned copy or send it to you by post.


----------



## vinzy

nitmanit02 said:


> Thanks a lot Keeda.
> Unfortunately I am in Pune, and my college was in Bhopal (M.P.). So it would not be possible to get letter from college per say. I will ask CO if they want to contact college, they can contact them based on my roll number.


Hey nitmanit02,
As per Govt rules its mandatory for them to give you your PCC within 4 weeks of applying for it. In my case, my present address was different from that on the passport and took 10 days. Hope this info helps. Also, my first year marksheet is different than the other three years marksheets. Could the CO raise objection to it even though I have been assessed successfully by EA?? Unlike you, I dont have any explanation for that. The only thing I can do is upload "UNI Transcript letters" that are basically my marks memo in a letter format. So what do you suggest? (I hope CO would not get confused if I upload these along with my mark sheets)

thanks in advance


----------



## vinzy

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Haha I'm just being impatient I know!


They might be able to test our blood for patience and give us the grants accordingly


----------



## gurudev

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys, need help regarding questions from Case Officer (I just received email from CO yesterday)
> Questions are in bold and answers are below:
> 
> I want to know whether my responses are OK and will convince the CO (The information is TRUE )
> 
> 1. Police clearance certificates
> In your case this will include, but not be limited to, India.
> I have applied for PCC on 19th Oct 2015, please find attached the application receipt. It will take approximately 3-4 weeks or less for PCC letter to arrive. I will attach it in Immiaccount and email you once it arrives.
> 
> Doubt: How much time does PCC takes on an average, some people got it on same day, some say around 3 weeks, as CO has emailed me now, do I have only 28 days to upload PCC, if 28 days are over how can I convince them that it might take more time. Do they cancel the VISa application in case 28 days are over?.
> 
> Thanks


Go to your thana and bribe them. Unfortunately that is the only way to expedite things in India. I.e despite all docs being genuine and in order.


----------



## gurudev

KeeDa said:


> You can try asking someone else (like a friend or relative) to visit the college along with your case officers letter, explain them the situation, and they might just give them the requested content. Your friend can then email you the scanned copy or send it to you by post.


I agree with Keeda. That will surely make your case solid. That is not to say that the official website link would not work. But it's always good to be doubly sure.


----------



## ag2015

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys, need help regarding questions from Case Officer (I just received email from CO yesterday)
> Questions are in *bold* and answers are below:
> 
> I want to know whether my responses are OK and will convince the CO (The information is TRUE )
> 
> *1. Police clearance certificates
> In your case this will include, but not be limited to, India.
> *I have applied for PCC on 19th Oct 2015, please find attached the application receipt. It will take approximately 3-4 weeks or less for PCC letter to arrive. I will attach it in Immiaccount and email you once it arrives.
> 
> _Doubt: How much time does PCC takes on an average, some people got it on same day, some say around 3 weeks, as CO has emailed me now, do I have only 28 days to upload PCC, if 28 days are over how can I convince them that it might take more time. Do they cancel the VISa application in case 28 days are over?_
> 
> *2. Evidence of overseas study
> You have supplied evidence of your Bachelor of Technology (Information Technology)
> from Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, INDIA.
> The statements of marks you have supplied as being from Maulana Azad National
> Institute of Technology have varying appearances, with different letter heads, different
> coloured backgrounds, differnet watermarks, some with barcodes and others without, and
> some with two languages and others with English only. Furthermore, your statements of
> marks for Jan to June 2003 don't have a photo, and your statement of marks for semesters
> afterwards do. Furthermore, the photo for all your statement of marks from November
> 2003 onwards is exactly the same. Can you please explain:
> 
> Why are the transcripts from the same institution so inconsistent in appearance?*
> Please find below my college website's link, it has the information that my college received the status of deemed university.
> 
> <website link>
> 
> Quotation from website's page mentioned above:
> 2000 to 2009
> 
> In 2001 B. Tech course in IT started. Beautification and widening of road from MANIT square were completed. In 2002 institute received status of Deemed University fully funded by MHRD Govt. of India. In the same year curriculum of B. Tech course was revised,
> 
> Adding to the information mentioned above, as during my 2nd year of degree course, my college received the status of Deemed University, the scoring pattern also changed. During 1st year we all got marks, while from 2nd year on wards we started getting grades. That explains the difference in appearance of mark sheets(transcripts) of 1st year versus rest of duration. Regarding different letter heads, different coloured backgrounds, different watermarks, with barcodes, and using two languages, these all decisions were taken by the college management.
> 
> *Why don't your first two statements of marks have passport photos?*
> Before my college received the status of deemed university, none of the mark sheets had passport photo. It is only after that college management had decided to provide mark sheets with passport photo imprinted on them.
> 
> *Why is the passport photo for six other statements of marks exactly the same, even
> though they have issued from differenet years? Surely your appearance has changed over
> the years, and should that not reflect in your passport photo?*
> 
> The college management had students' passport photo collected at the start of the curriculum. They did not ask for fresh photos each year. They imprinted the same passport photos in the mark sheets in all the last 6 semesters.
> 
> Thanks


Wow! That's a level of scrutiny I didn't expect. I thought the USCIS was bothersome but even they never asked me why some marksheets look different from others! I guess I might get these questions too.


----------



## neerajaset71

gurudev said:


> Go to your thana and bribe them. Unfortunately that is the only way to expedite things in India. I.e despite all docs being genuine and in order.


wow great advice man...thanks for motivating us. When govt officer asks for bribe, you all guys creep in fb twitter and blame govt for corruption. Now you are in need so u can do whatever it takes...no diff between corrupt n u )
if policy says 4 weeks, simply wait...


----------



## vinzy

neerajaset71 said:


> wow great advice man...thanks for motivating us. When govt officer asks for bribe, you all guys creep in fb twitter and blame govt for corruption. Now you are in need so u can do whatever it takes...no diff between corrupt n u )
> if policy says 4 weeks, simply wait...


yes I didn't have to bribe anyone....things are changing...In fact the Police was very helpful and asked me to barge into the PSK since they had already sent the soft copy of my police verification records from the police station to the PSK...I got my PCC even-though I didn't get a message/e-mail to collect it


----------



## iajokhio

Sharing my time line for info.

ANZO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
EOI submitted: 18/05/2015.
EOI Invitation: 19/06/2015.
Application Submitted: 24/07/2015.
Documents uploaded: In first or second week of August.
CO Assigned: 15/09/2015. GSM Adelaide Team. Asked for PCC, Medical and Form 80 for me and my wife. 
PCC, Medical and Form 80 submitted on 06/10/2015. And Clicked on Requested information complete button.

Have not heard any thing, status in immiaccount shows assessment in progress.


----------



## gurudev

neerajaset71 said:


> wow great advice man...thanks for motivating us. When govt officer asks for bribe, you all guys creep in fb twitter and blame govt for corruption. Now you are in need so u can do whatever it takes...no diff between corrupt n u )
> if policy says 4 weeks, simply wait...


People like you are needed in India.  that's a fact. Take it with a pinch of salt. I don't like to wear masks. Use your own discretion and if offended simply ignore it.


----------



## cheetu

guys.. i got a job in sydney and company can apply 457 visa now.
but i lodged189 visa on 4th aug..
should i ask company to apply 457 visa or should i wait for 189 visa grant.

any advise please.


----------



## abhionnet

vinzy said:


> yes I didn't have to bribe anyone....things are changing...In fact the Police was very helpful and asked me to barge into the PSK since they had already sent the soft copy of my police verification records from the police station to the PSK...I got my PCC even-though I didn't get a message/e-mail to collect it



I am glad to hear good words about police in my home state (Odisha)!!

I am residing in Ghaziabad and had a tough time getting PCCs for myself and wife. My PCC took 2 months and wife's 1 month. I had to file a RTI and complaint to MEA to get my PCC though all my documents were in order (except that I refused to provide one extra paper, you can guess which one!)

PCC in India depends a lot on the local police and RPO, so no generalizations can be made regarding the timeline and even processes are not uniform.


----------



## nitmanit02

neerajaset71 said:


> wow great advice man...thanks for motivating us. When govt officer asks for bribe, you all guys creep in fb twitter and blame govt for corruption. Now you are in need so u can do whatever it takes...no diff between corrupt n u )
> if policy says 4 weeks, simply wait...


Totally agree with you


----------



## nitmanit02

KeeDa said:


> You can try asking someone else (like a friend or relative) to visit the college along with your case officers letter, explain them the situation, and they might just give them the requested content. Your friend can then email you the scanned copy or send it to you by post.


Hi Keeda,
Thanks, I will try to get this in background. As of now I have uploaded my PCC receipts (not PCC, as I have not received yet) in Immiaccount.
I have also attached those in email and have also given the explanation to CO regarding my mark sheets. 
Now I have some questions: 
Do I click on "Request complete" button now or only when I have got the actual PCC letter uploaded in Immiaccount? 
If not now, will CO look at the PCC receipts and my explanation that I have sent in email or only when we click on "request complete"?

*Note:* I have not got the PCC letter, but have only the recipt (proof that I have applied for PCC

Thanks.


----------



## gemini10

Hello seniors..
I filled form 80 online. I want to save my file. How can I save it. I used pdffill but after splitting the document I convert it into pdf in order to save it in my pc but a watermark appears on that pdf document(form80). What should I do now. I am unable to upload form80. My online form 80 is ready to upload but dont know how to upload it.

Regards


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Form 1221 doubts... KeeDa and/or other seniors, please advise.

1. Under Part L - Migration visas, they are asking Do you intend to do a course of study while in Aus... My real answer to that is "Maybe, not sure." Though I intend to work over there, who knows I might do a short term course if it helps me get a foot in the door with employers. But it is too early to tell if I'll study anything or not. How do I answer this qn?

2. For the qn, Do you intend to work in Aus? I have ticked Yes and typed under Name of Employer "NOT KNOWN YET". Does that sound okay?

3. Do we need to say anything for questions 43 and 44 in Part N - Additional Info?

4. Also, do I really need to front-load 1221 or should I wait? I have already uploaded Form 80 for both self and spouse.

Thanks.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Sorry... another thing:

Under Part E - Employment status in the last 10 years, do we have to start with current employment or previous employment?? Since Part D already covers current employment, I'm not sure whether to repeat it in Part E...???


----------



## neerajaset71

gurudev said:


> People like you are needed in India.  that's a fact. Take it with a pinch of salt. I don't like to wear masks. Use your own discretion and if offended simply ignore it.


do u ignore if u feel offended?  of course u do coz ur new advise and thoughts shows that. It doesnt matter where do u live, we dont defame our processes. do u actually know the process of issuing PCC? u need grant quickly so impatient. U r asking PCC from a country of 125 crore population. u know how much data, local police, state police, ministry work is involved in it? ppl have multiple names in multiple docs, finding crime checks since u turn 16..is not easy. If we r so worst, then US is more as to get PCC from FBI takes 3-4 months or even more...so let the govt do their work due to complex nature of doc. It is their core responsibility not to issue clearance to a convicted person by taking bribe or just to finish in 1week, it is matter of national pride.
We are here to give help and relaxation to fellow applicants in their processing journey, not to tell them wrong thing.
Just imagine, if he has tried to bribe after ur comments (think him as naive) and unfortunately that officer came out to be honest and put charge on him for bribing govt officer, do u think he will be able to get PCC again?? So our advise should be in good faith, many seniors are not earning money here by providing so much help, what agents do for money. Its not abt u..its for everyone. so dont get personal..i hope


----------



## gurudev

neerajaset71 said:


> do u ignore if u feel offended?  of course u do coz ur new advise and thoughts shows that. It doesnt matter where do u live, we dont defame our processes. do u actually know the process of issuing PCC? u need grant quickly so impatient. U r asking PCC from a country of 125 crore population. u know how much data, local police, state police, ministry work is involved in it? ppl have multiple names in multiple docs, finding crime checks since u turn 16..is not easy. If we r so worst, then US is more as to get PCC from FBI takes 3-4 months or even more...so let the govt do their work due to complex nature of doc. It is their core responsibility not to issue clearance to a convicted person by taking bribe or just to finish in 1week, it is matter of national pride.
> We are here to give help and relaxation to fellow applicants in their processing journey, not to tell them wrong thing.
> Just imagine, if he has tried to bribe after ur comments (think him as naive) and unfortunately that officer came out to be honest and put charge on him for bribing govt officer, do u think he will be able to get PCC again?? So our advise should be in good faith, many seniors are not earning money here by providing so much help, what agents do for money. Its not abt u..its for everyone. so dont get personal..i hope


Please don't take it personally. There are far worst cases of corruption than the one you have taken the crusade of finishing  I am not a corrupt person and neither I am a an advocate of bribery - lest you stick to my previous post made in an innocuous attempt to try and find a quick way to help our seemingly desperate friend. It seems he is not that desperate though  

People are wise enough to make their choices. So please be not mistaken that anyone can influence others by a mere post. Ultimately it is your own choice. You seem to be living in a different world. Yours is a patriotic answer and let me tell you it doesn't make you more patriotic or me less. Speaking the truth does hurt and I don't mind speaking it at any forum and may be even take the risk of inviting scathing remarks at my own peril.   

pcc and passport issuance process has improved drastically. But there are many many instances of bribery which is as rampant as the air that you breathe. This is an endless discussion and I will not be responding to any posts regarding this. 

P. S. - And I never said that convicts should go ahead and bribe to get a clean pcc- that is putting words in my mouth in fact.


----------



## abcmel

cheetu said:


> guys.. i got a job in sydney and company can apply 457 visa now.
> but i lodged189 visa on 4th aug..
> should i ask company to apply 457 visa or should i wait for 189 visa grant.
> 
> any advise please.


Congrats for your job Cheetu.

Since you have already applied for 189 VISA and if your employer apply for fresh 457 now. Then which ever VISA approve last that override the earlier one.

For example: If you 189 VISA gets approved first and then you receive your 457 then you will loose your 189 PR and your 457 VISA will active.

Above information is best of my knowledge. So do not take any decision in hurry. You can always call DIBP and ask.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> Thanks, I will try to get this in background. As of now I have uploaded my PCC receipts (not PCC, as I have not received yet) in Immiaccount.
> I have also attached those in email and have also given the explanation to CO regarding my mark sheets.
> Now I have some questions:
> Do I click on "Request complete" button now or only when I have got the actual PCC letter uploaded in Immiaccount?
> If not now, will CO look at the PCC receipts and my explanation that I have sent in email or only when we click on "request complete"?
> 
> *Note:* I have not got the PCC letter, but have only the recipt (proof that I have applied for PCC
> 
> Thanks.


You should not click that button because you haven't fulfilled the request. Your CO will look at your email and then respond accordingly- most probably with another request giving you +28 days from that point.


----------



## abcmel

gemini10 said:


> Hello seniors..
> I filled form 80 online. I want to save my file. How can I save it. I used pdffill but after splitting the document I convert it into pdf in order to save it in my pc but a watermark appears on that pdf document(form80). What should I do now. I am unable to upload form80. My online form 80 is ready to upload but dont know how to upload it.
> 
> Regards


Hi 

You should have checked with one or two fields before filling the entire form.
Well I have Installed Adobe Reader XI 11.0.13 in Windows 7 and it worked perfectly.


----------



## KeeDa

gemini10 said:


> Hello seniors..
> I filled form 80 online. I want to save my file. How can I save it. I used pdffill but after splitting the document I convert it into pdf in order to save it in my pc but a watermark appears on that pdf document(form80). What should I do now. I am unable to upload form80. My online form 80 is ready to upload but dont know how to upload it.
> 
> Regards


You should use Adobe Acrobat DC on Windows or Mac. From what I know, nothing else works.


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Form 1221 doubts... KeeDa and/or other seniors, please advise.
> 
> 1. Under Part L - Migration visas, they are asking Do you intend to do a course of study while in Aus... My real answer to that is "Maybe, not sure." Though I intend to work over there, who knows I might do a short term course if it helps me get a foot in the door with employers. But it is too early to tell if I'll study anything or not. How do I answer this qn?
> 
> 2. For the qn, Do you intend to work in Aus? I have ticked Yes and typed under Name of Employer "NOT KNOWN YET". Does that sound okay?
> 
> 3. Do we need to say anything for questions 43 and 44 in Part N - Additional Info?
> 
> 4. Also, do I really need to front-load 1221 or should I wait? I have already uploaded Form 80 for both self and spouse.
> 
> Thanks.





Nostalgia Nut said:


> Sorry... another thing:
> 
> Under Part E - Employment status in the last 10 years, do we have to start with current employment or previous employment?? Since Part D already covers current employment, I'm not sure whether to repeat it in Part E...???


1. Answer NO. Because if you answer YES, you are then supposed to provide the course and institution details.

2. Answer YES and leave the rest blank. They've said fill the employer details only if you already know them.

3. Nothing. This form is used for other visa applications and these fields and questions like these make sense for those visa applications.

4. I would say frontload it.

5. Enter again. If they wanted you to skip the current one here, the instructions on that question would have said so.


----------



## cheetu

abcmel said:


> Congrats for your job Cheetu.
> 
> Since you have already applied for 189 VISA and if your employer apply for fresh 457 now. Then which ever VISA approve last that override the earlier one.
> 
> For example: If you 189 VISA gets approved first and then you receive your 457 then you will loose your 189 PR and your 457 VISA will active.
> 
> Above information is best of my knowledge. So do not take any decision in hurry. You can always call DIBP and ask.
> 
> Thanks


thanks for the info buddy. I am planning to wait for 189 visa grant only. 

But just in case i apply for 457 visa as well ..are you sure that the visa approved last will override the earlier one??
This does not look right to me..
Can seniors pls advise on this.


----------



## nitmanit02

gurudev said:


> Please don't take it personally. There are far worst cases of corruption than the one you have taken the crusade of finishing  I am not a corrupt person and neither I am a an advocate of bribery - lest you stick to my previous post made in an innocuous attempt to try and find a quick way to help our seemingly desperate friend. It seems he is not that desperate though
> 
> People are wise enough to make their choices. So please be not mistaken that anyone can influence others by a mere post. Ultimately it is your own choice. You seem to be living in a different world. Yours is a patriotic answer and let me tell you it doesn't make you more patriotic or me less. Speaking the truth does hurt and I don't mind speaking it at any forum and may be even take the risk of inviting scathing remarks at my own peril.
> 
> pcc and passport issuance process has improved drastically. But there are many many instances of bribery which is as rampant as the air that you breathe. This is an endless discussion and I will not be responding to any posts regarding this.
> 
> P. S. - And I never said that convicts should go ahead and bribe to get a clean pcc- that is putting words in my mouth in fact.


Guys relax.
Seems my post has started a war of words. I am patient enough to wait for PCC. It has been only 6 days since I have applied. The police were helpful just that they came late to their office by an hour. I am not going to give bribe in any case


----------



## KeeDa

cheetu said:


> thanks for the info buddy. I am planning to wait for 189 visa grant only.
> 
> But just in case i apply for 457 visa as well ..are you sure that the visa approved last will override the earlier one??
> This does not look right to me..
> Can seniors pls advise on this.


Yes, that is how it is.
See expert's opinion below (taken from another thread):


TheExpatriate said:


> No need to leave the country, 189 will cease 457 if granted after it whether you're in Australia, India, or planet Mars.
> 
> More importantly, if your 189 is granted before your 457, you need to withdraw your 457 application IMMEDIATELY, because whichever visa is granted last ceases the previous one


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Thanks a lot for the answers, KeeDa!


----------



## tifosi_ph

I need an advice from you guys...should I do the medical before lodging my visa or should I just do it after applying my visa? If I decided to take it after applying, how soon I can get the HAP ID?

Thanks!


----------



## vikram3151981

Medical & pcc should be the last thing to do after lodging the visa and of course it may depend upon where u line or reside.


----------



## vikram3151981

If u can get pcc and medical within a shot time then you can do it at the end or vice versa.
U can get and generate referral leter with your HAP id by clicking health requirements tab in your immi account after you have lodged the visa or by submitting my health requirement before lodging.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Where do we upload Form 1221? Under Character - Other?

Also, my ELodgement page now shows a link that says "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant". What is this about? Do I have to do anything here?


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Where do we upload Form 1221? Under Character - Other?
> 
> Also, my ELodgement page now shows a link that says "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant". What is this about? Do I have to do anything here?


1221 has it's own independent category to upload under.

That link appears for some after having uploaded form 80. Ignore it.


----------



## gemini10

Hello seniors..
Theres no space to write full spellings of marriage certificate, national identity card etc in form 80 and f1221. Can I use abbreviations instead of full spellings?
Regards


----------



## KeeDa

gemini10 said:


> Hello seniors..
> Theres no space to write full spellings of marriage certificate, national identity card etc in form 80 and f1221. Can I use abbreviations instead of full spellings?
> Regards


Fill in whatever fits or abbreviations as you like but provide the correct and complete answer in sheet T


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

KeeDa said:


> 1221 has it's own independent category to upload under.
> 
> That link appears for some after having uploaded form 80. Ignore it.


Thanks. Will check for that separate category.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Has anyone here uploaded spouse's resume even if they are not claiming points for spouse?


----------



## vinzy

KeeDa said:


> You should use Adobe Acrobat DC on Windows or Mac. From what I know, nothing else works.


It is best if you use online tools....they are free and free from any watermarks...


----------



## bnkamal

Dear Team,

I am new to this group and I am still scratching my head to understand Australian immigration process. I need your advice, suggestion and opinions on my case pls..

- Age 37, BE Computer science
- ACS completed successfully on 12th Aug 2015 (Code 263111)
- As per ACS my experience is counted only from Oct 2007 (Though I have experience under the same code since Apr 2001)
- PTE Overall score - 75 (S-75/R-65/L-80/w-80)

I am now ready to file EOI (189) now, where I am getting the points as 60 as of today.. But I believe I will get points 65 from Nov as my experience will be 8 yrs by then if I go as per the ACS criteria.

Here are my couple of doubts and concerns -

1) do I need to submit the EOI now or After Nov 1st ? will there be any change in preference submitting now or later ?

2) what are the chances of getting the invitation under 189 category (based on the current 
trends)? For better prospects of getting the invitation is it wise to apply under 190 category ?

3) what is the maximum time frame we can expect the invitation (3 months / 6 months ) ?

4) Is there any site, where I can get to know when are the draws for shortlisting the invitation ? If so what is the frequency of the draws ? Pls share me any links pls..

I have tried to explore in this forum but couldnt find anything specific to my questions.

Appreciate you advice and suggestions pls.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Oops I made a mistake on Form 80. I only listed all employment from present until my first full-time job. Now I see that they want everything until birth!! Will have to redo that section and re-upload the whole form and indicate somehow that this is the correct one. Hope it won't be a problem for the CO.


----------



## insiyac

Hello guys,
I have applied for a 189 visa in August and had a CO contact me for additional documents on 26th Sept. 

Now I've uploaded the requested documents and hit the Request complete button on 15th Oct but not heard from the department thereafter. 

Would calling them speed up the process? Also my CO was from GSM Adelaide, so which office should I call? Can someone also share the contact numbers?

Thanks,
Insiya


----------



## aspirantv

Hello desisydney..my co asked the same info about birth certificate ... I did uploaded everything front loaded .. please let me know if co has accepted ur passport as birth certificate since it is a valid as per immi doc checklist .
@keeda: co asked me for bank statement but didnt mentioned any period. How much time period statements would do in this case ? Do they need to be notarized or bank sealed ?


----------



## desiSydney

aspirantv said:


> Hello desisydney..my co asked the same info about birth certificate ... I did uploaded everything front loaded .. please let me know if co has accepted ur passport as birth certificate since it is a valid as per immi doc checklist .
> @keeda: co asked me for bank statement but didnt mentioned any period. How much time period statements would do in this case ? Do they need to be notarized or bank sealed ?


Hi aspirantv

I have uploaded passport and 10th School certificate but haven't Clicked 'Request Complete' yet as I am still collecting other documents in support of my date of birth proof.

Yet to receive a response on my email to CO regarding not having a birth certificate.

Thanks,
Desi


----------



## rj1504

Hi,

One query here... initially I uploaded the passport scan copy but later I realized that scanned copy is not proper , so I uploaded once again the passport proper scan copy (as we cannot delete previous one) .. will there be any issue ?


----------



## ArjunYadav15

Hi Guys,

I got a query for ACS approval.. I have past experience as statuary declaration signed by manager with licence copy and notarised in India.
Is this valid for ACS upload or do I need to get signed it in Australia. I am currently in Melbourne. Is it mandatory to upload colored scan copy?

Thanks,
Arjun


----------



## nadirap80

Why there is no update on spread sheet after 23rd oct? Anyone ogt grant on 24th or 26th?


----------



## KeeDa

bnkamal said:


> Dear Team,
> 
> I am new to this group and I am still scratching my head to understand Australian immigration process. I need your advice, suggestion and opinions on my case pls..
> 
> - Age 37, BE Computer science
> - ACS completed successfully on 12th Aug 2015 (Code 263111)
> - As per ACS my experience is counted only from Oct 2007 (Though I have experience under the same code since Apr 2001)
> - PTE Overall score - 75 (S-75/R-65/L-80/w-80)
> 
> I am now ready to file EOI (189) now, where I am getting the points as 60 as of today.. But I believe I will get points 65 from Nov as my experience will be 8 yrs by then if I go as per the ACS criteria.
> 
> Here are my couple of doubts and concerns -
> 
> 1) do I need to submit the EOI now or After Nov 1st ? will there be any change in preference submitting now or later ?
> 
> 2) what are the chances of getting the invitation under 189 category (based on the current
> trends)? For better prospects of getting the invitation is it wise to apply under 190 category ?
> 
> 3) what is the maximum time frame we can expect the invitation (3 months / 6 months ) ?
> 
> 4) Is there any site, where I can get to know when are the draws for shortlisting the invitation ? If so what is the frequency of the draws ? Pls share me any links pls..
> 
> I have tried to explore in this forum but couldnt find anything specific to my questions.
> 
> Appreciate you advice and suggestions pls.


1. Submit now. Leave the To-Date for your current employment blank. The system will auto-award you the extra 5 points in November thus promoting you to 65 points.

2. With 65 points you should get invited immediately in the following round.

3. With 65, immediately. With 60, you will have to find out the waiting times from this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ions-eagerly-awaiting-october-2015-round.html

4. SkillSelect (Invitation rounds tab). Next round most probably will be on 06-Nov.


----------



## KeeDa

insiyac said:


> Hello guys,
> I have applied for a 189 visa in August and had a CO contact me for additional documents on 26th Sept.
> 
> Now I've uploaded the requested documents and hit the Request complete button on 15th Oct but not heard from the department thereafter.
> 
> Would calling them speed up the process? Also my CO was from GSM Adelaide, so which office should I call? Can someone also share the contact numbers?
> 
> Thanks,
> Insiya


There is just one common number that you can call from offshore: +61 7 3136 7000


----------



## KeeDa

aspirantv said:


> @keeda: co asked me for bank statement but didnt mentioned any period. How much time period statements would do in this case ? Do they need to be notarized or bank sealed ?


Did you not submit bank statements earlier? If you did then you probably did not provide sufficient. There is no rule to this, but you should submit enough to convince them about your continuous employment throughout the period for which points were claimed. One per quarter generally works just fine.

Need not be notarized, but it would help if you get the bank's seal on them.


----------



## KeeDa

rj1504 said:


> Hi,
> 
> One query here... initially I uploaded the passport scan copy but later I realized that scanned copy is not proper , so I uploaded once again the passport proper scan copy (as we cannot delete previous one) .. will there be any issue ?


No problem.



ArjunYadav15 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a query for ACS approval.. I have past experience as statuary declaration signed by manager with licence copy and notarised in India.
> Is this valid for ACS upload or do I need to get signed it in Australia. I am currently in Melbourne. Is it mandatory to upload colored scan copy?
> 
> Thanks,
> Arjun


Yes, that one is valid as-is. Yes, the scans should be coloured- at least after having them certified, they should be colour scans.


----------



## bnkamal

KeeDa said:


> 1. Submit now. Leave the To-Date for your current employment blank. The system will auto-award you the extra 5 points in November thus promoting you to 65 points.
> 
> 2. With 65 points you should get invited immediately in the following round.
> 
> 3. With 65, immediately. With 60, you will have to find out the waiting times from this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ions-eagerly-awaiting-october-2015-round.html
> 
> 4. SkillSelect (Invitation rounds tab). Next round most probably will be on 06-Nov.



Hi There,

Your information is quite useful and motivating. Thanks for sharing all the details and clearing my doubts. Definitely will submit soon as advised.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hello Friends,
Any idea...in how many days CO gets assigned .. i submitted my application on 23rd September and its being a month but no news of CO assignment... Please suggest


----------



## sri2107

Shouldn't be any issue....i did same for PCC....


rj1504 said:


> Hi,
> 
> One query here... initially I uploaded the passport scan copy but later I realized that scanned copy is not proper , so I uploaded once again the passport proper scan copy (as we cannot delete previous one) .. will there be any issue ?


----------



## sri2107

Hi Mate,

Generally it takes 45 days...keep cool and sit tight...wish you quick grant.....



saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> Any idea...in how many days CO gets assigned .. i submitted my application on 23rd September and its being a month but no news of CO assignment... Please suggest


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Thanks. PCC, Medical everything is done in best of my knowledge... Fingers crossed..


----------



## KeeDa

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> Any idea...in how many days CO gets assigned .. i submitted my application on 23rd September and its being a month but no news of CO assignment... Please suggest


It is between 45 to 60 days and all from my batch got CO assigned exactly during this timeframe. Some dot on the 45'th day, but there were a few lucky ones to get it earlier and even a direct grant under 45 days (very few though). I myself got it on the 58'th day.


----------



## abcmel

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Has anyone here uploaded spouse's resume even if they are not claiming points for spouse?


I did not frontload but CO asked me spouse's resume, 80 and 1221. Also I am not claiming point for spouse.


----------



## aspirantv

KeeDa said:


> Did you not submit bank statements earlier? If you did then you probably did not provide sufficient. There is no rule to this, but you should submit enough to convince them about your continuous employment throughout the period for which points were claimed. One per quarter generally works just fine.
> 
> Need not be notarized, but it would help if you get the bank's seal on them.


Hey keeda,

Thanks for the clarity, I got the bank seal on them already ...

Also another query reg epf monthly statement ... my co requested this as well ... could you please suggest on the same .. as of now I am thinking to provide another pdf by highlighting pf section in payslips I provided .

Thanks
Aspirantv


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

Hello everyone,

I have been asked for employment proof by the co.
But I have already submitted all the required docs like offer letter relieving letter,experience letter,pay slips, Bank statements etc. then did co ask me to submit docs again.
Also I provided reference letter on stamp paper.
Please tell me what to do


----------



## KeeDa

aspirantv said:


> Hey keeda,
> 
> Thanks for the clarity, I got the bank seal on them already ...
> 
> Also another query reg epf monthly statement ... my co requested this as well ... could you please suggest on the same .. as of now I am thinking to provide another pdf by highlighting pf section in payslips I provided .
> 
> Thanks
> Aspirantv


EPF India does provide an online statement/ passbook. Create an online account with them using your EPF account number, download that statement, get it stamped from local EPFO and submit that.


----------



## KeeDa

Guriqbal Singh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been asked for employment proof by the co.
> But I have already submitted all the required docs like offer letter relieving letter,experience letter,pay slips, Bank statements etc. then did co ask me to submit docs again.
> Also I provided reference letter on stamp paper.
> Please tell me what to do


Check if your CO has requested you from any specific period? Maybe the ones you submitted aren't giving them a clear picture of you being employed throughout the period you claimed to be working in the skilled occupation. For instance, if you submitted 2 payslips and bank statements per year, consider submitting 4 per year.


----------



## andy_cool

*After Grant*

Guys,
I realize I am posting on wrong thread. However couldn't find the right one. Wondering if there is a thread that guides on the steps to follow after the GRANT and "To Do" stuff after arriving in OZ

Thanks in advance

Regards

Andy


----------



## KeeDa

andy_cool said:


> Guys,
> I realize I am posting on wrong thread. However couldn't find the right one. Wondering if there is a thread that guides on the steps to follow after the GRANT and "To Do" stuff after arriving in OZ
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards
> 
> Andy


See if this helps: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

I have submitted all pay slips and bank statements for complete duration.But I have not submitted reference letter on letter head.Does it make any effect.


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

is it necessary to stamp e passbook from local EPFO.


----------



## KeeDa

Guriqbal Singh said:


> is it necessary to stamp e passbook from local EPFO.


I would say do it as the e passbook is otherwise just a pdf downloaded over the internet.


----------



## gd2015

Guriqbal Singh said:


> I have submitted all pay slips and bank statements for complete duration.But I have not submitted reference letter on letter head.Does it make any effect.


Hi.
Are you claiming points for experience?


----------



## saurabhgoel123

KeeDa said:


> It is between 45 to 60 days and all from my batch got CO assigned exactly during this timeframe. Some dot on the 45'th day, but there were a few lucky ones to get it earlier and even a direct grant under 45 days (very few though). I myself got it on the 58'th day.


Thanks KeeDa .. 
Any idea to check whether my medics are loaded by hospital or not..


----------



## Bimz

Hi friends,


Really need some help regarding PCC process in india.
I've tried searching for the info as best as I could, but no luck. So, here it goes..will really appreciate a valid information here. I was checking for PCC. 

I had applied for.pcc last in July this year through delhi police website, where I provided my passport copy as proof. I was issued a certi stating the proof of residence from 2012 onwards, which I think is because my passport issuance year is that. 

Now 3 questions : 
1. Is pcc from Delhi police valid for visa or is it necessarily has to from passport seva kendra only? 
2. Pcc needs to be from the year since one reached the age of 16 or 18? 
3. What all docs are required for getting in pcc done from regional passport seva office?


----------



## deepgill

KeeDa said:


> I would say do it as the e passbook is otherwise just a pdf downloaded over the internet.


Hello KeeDaa we have also need your help in 489 visa applicants pool. Many applicants are waiting for expart's advice.
Thanks


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

gd2015 said:


> Hi.
> Are you claiming points for experience?


Yes ,

I have provided reference on stamp paper.

I am claiming 3 yrs of experience.I have submitted all docs but Co has asked me to submit docs again to prove employment.I have submitted offer letter,Experience letter, relieving letter, pay slips, Bank statements etc.
Yet Co is not satisfied with these docs.


----------



## omarsh

Guriqbal Singh said:


> gd2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> Are you claiming points for experience?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ,
> 
> I have provided reference on stamp paper.
> 
> I am claiming 3 yrs of experience.I have submitted all docs but Co has asked me to submit docs again to prove employment.I have submitted offer letter,Experience letter, relieving letter, pay slips, Bank statements etc.
> Yet Co is not satisfied with these docs.
Click to expand...

Do you sharing total points breakdown please?


----------



## KeeDa

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Thanks KeeDa ..
> Any idea to check whether my medics are loaded by hospital or not..


There are 2 ways:
1. Use: https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

2. Click the "Get Health Details" in your immiAccount, and results have been provided and positive if the resulting text reads as "Health requirement - health clearance provided - no action required"


----------



## KeeDa

Bimz said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> Really need some help regarding PCC process in india.
> I've tried searching for the info as best as I could, but no luck. So, here it goes..will really appreciate a valid information here. I was checking for PCC.
> 
> I had applied for.pcc last in July this year through delhi police website, where I provided my passport copy as proof. I was issued a certi stating the proof of residence from 2012 onwards, which I think is because my passport issuance year is that.
> 
> Now 3 questions :
> 1. Is pcc from Delhi police valid for visa or is it necessarily has to from passport seva kendra only?
> 2. Pcc needs to be from the year since one reached the age of 16 or 18?
> 3. What all docs are required for getting in pcc done from regional passport seva office?


1. No. Only PSK issued PCC is accepted.
2. PSK issued PCC does not mention the duration. If your question is about eligibility, then all who are 16+ years of age should submit the PCC.
3. Passport, address proof, marriage certificate, and in some cases the visa invitation letter too. The process is online and they do have the documents checklist on their website.


----------



## Majician

Hi,

Can anyone help me with the following questions:

1. I received invitation on 9th October, does anybody know how much time CO is currently taken, I remember a link shared in this forum for Skill Select website for current CO assignment times but I am unable to find it, I have time to submit my application till 9th Dec, but I want to submit as such that the CO does not arrive anytime before January for some reason.

2. After submitting application, while uploading all the docs, do we need to provide Bank Statement or only if CO asks, and in general how much old statement do they want to see? Six months is enough or more?

Looking forward to hear from you guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

omarsh said:


> Do you sharing total points breakdown please?


PTE-10
Exp-5
Age-30
NSW ss-5:
Eucation15
:juggle:


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Guys, my CO got assigned this morning!! And my medical is still to be uploaded by the panel physician! Hope this doesn't cause too much delay.

My visa lodged date is 19 Sep. So CO got assigned in 5 weeks roughly.


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Guys, my CO got assigned this morning!! And my medical is still to be uploaded by the panel physician! Hope this doesn't cause too much delay.
> 
> My visa lodged date is 19 Sep. So CO got assigned in 5 weeks roughly.


Congrats. What did the CO request? Just medicals?


----------



## bharathyku

Guriqbal Singh said:


> I have submitted all pay slips and bank statements for complete duration.But I have not submitted reference letter on letter head.Does it make any effect.


I have a similar case as yours. I submitted all docs too except bank statements. Even I gave stat declaration. Did they mention in your mail if they wanted reference letter in letterhead. For me it was specified that if reference letter is given it should be in letterhead. I have uploaded all bank statements but I cannot obtain letter head from the company and wrote to the CO that we do not have rules to obtain letter from the company. Let me know what was in your request.
Thank you!


----------



## KeeDa

Majician said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help me with the following questions:
> 
> 1. I received invitation on 9th October, does anybody know how much time CO is currently taken, I remember a link shared in this forum for Skill Select website for current CO assignment times but I am unable to find it, I have time to submit my application till 9th Dec, but I want to submit as such that the CO does not arrive anytime before January for some reason.
> 
> 2. After submitting application, while uploading all the docs, do we need to provide Bank Statement or only if CO asks, and in general how much old statement do they want to see? Six months is enough or more?
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
But data isn't updated regularly, so those dates are not accurate. Check NN's signature 2 posts above to guess which applicants have been allocated a case officer. He had a CO assigned to his case today.

2. Better provide upfront before the CO asking you. No harm providing more than required documents, but providing less and CO requesting you would only mean more processing delays. You should provide for the entire period for which you have claimed employment points- randomly or equally spaced- like one per quarter.


----------



## varunkm1706

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Guys, my CO got assigned this morning!! And my medical is still to be uploaded by the panel physician! Hope this doesn't cause too much delay.
> 
> My visa lodged date is 19 Sep. So CO got assigned in 5 weeks roughly.


totally depends on your CO...even i was asked for only medicals...its been two weeks....still waiting


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

KeeDa said:


> Congrats. What did the CO request? Just medicals?


Thanks. I don't see where the CO has requested anything. It looks like a standard email from an email id gsm.allocated or something like that and it mentions the person's name and that they're in Adelaide. And it says that they'll contact me if they need any other docs.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

abcmel said:


> I did not frontload but CO asked me spouse's resume, 80 and 1221. Also I am not claiming point for spouse.


Thanks a lot for that info. Will upload my wife's resume too then!


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

bharathyku said:


> I have a similar case as yours. I submitted all docs too except bank statements. Even I gave stat declaration. Did they mention in your mail if they wanted reference letter in letterhead. For me it was specified that if reference letter is given it should be in letterhead. I have uploaded all bank statements but I cannot obtain letter head from the company and wrote to the CO that we do not have rules to obtain letter from the company. Let me know what was in your request.
> Thank you!


Yes,
I was also required letter head.
what to do now.


----------



## bharathyku

Guriqbal Singh said:


> Yes,
> I was also required letter head.
> what to do now.


If you are not able to obtain the letterhead then write a mail to the CO stating the situation. That is what I did but I have not heard anything back. If you can obtain then well and good.


----------



## brisbane_bound

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thanks. I don't see where the CO has requested anything. It looks like a standard email from an email id gsm.allocated or something like that and it mentions the person's name and that they're in Adelaide. And it says that they'll contact me if they need any other docs.


I got a similar mail stating that my application has been allocated..received on 11th sept and waiting since

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

bharathyku said:


> If you are not able to obtain the letterhead then write a mail to the CO stating the situation. That is what I did but I have not heard anything back. If you can obtain then well and good.


I can also provide PF transfer Details doc that I have downloaded from Member portal.Is it enough.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

brisbane_bound said:


> I got a similar mail stating that my application has been allocated..received on 11th sept and waiting since
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus One


Doesn't this email mean that CO is assigned? Do you also have a CO name in that email? When was your visa lodged date? I can't see any forum signatures as I'm accessing thru phone.


----------



## bharathyku

Guriqbal Singh said:


> I can also provide PF transfer Details doc that I have downloaded from Member portal.Is it enough.


Upload as many documents to prove your employment as you can. No harm.


----------



## temiseun

Hi All,

Just would like to know if anybody got grant today. Its as if the CO's have gone on ice .

I pray my grant is given this week as am eager to travel down to Oz


----------



## brisbane_bound

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Doesn't this email mean that CO is assigned? Do you also have a CO name in that email? When was your visa lodged date? I can't see any forum signatures as I'm accessing thru phone.


Yes, you are correct.. The signature had the CO name and designation..i lodged on 18th July.

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Is it strange that this email we both got has no document request?? Or is this a standard email that everybody gets? KeeDa, any thoughts?


----------



## omarsh

Guys when you receive additional documents request from CO, do you have "IMMI s56 Request for More Information" subject? specifically the number s56 or every case is different?


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Is it strange that this email we both got has no document request?? Or is this a standard email that everybody gets? KeeDa, any thoughts?


This is normal. For some, they do send this notification about a case officer being allocated- just to inform them about this event. It mostly happens if you had called them in the past, but can happen otherwise as well.


----------



## KeeDa

omarsh said:


> Guys when you receive additional documents request from CO, do you have "IMMI s56 Request for More Information" subject? specifically the number s56 or every case is different?


I had my first request without s56 and the second one with s56. So, I thought "s" stands for "second" and 56 means 28 + 28. But, lately I've seen all those who got their first requests are tagged as s56 as well


----------



## kaju

KeeDa said:


> I had my first request without s56 and the second one with s56. So, I thought "s" stands for "second" and 56 means 28 + 28. But, lately I've seen all those who got their first requests are tagged as s56 as well


Section 56 of the Migration Act. 

cheers
kaju


----------



## omarsh

KeeDa said:


> I had my first request without s56 and the second one with s56. So, I thought "s" stands for "second" and 56 means 28 + 28. But, lately I've seen all those who got their first requests are tagged as s56 as well


I asked because of the migration act section 56, in it they say a CO has the right to ask for any additional information from the applicant AND/OR engage ASIO for external verification, so I wanted to rule out the external verification bit.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

KeeDa said:


> This is normal. For some, they do send this notification about a case officer being allocated- just to inform them about this event. It mostly happens if you had called them in the past, but can happen otherwise as well.


Ya I have never called them.


----------



## Faris_ksa

omarsh said:


> I asked because of the migration act section 56, in it they say a CO has the right to ask for any additional information from the applicant AND/OR engage ASIO for external verification, so I wanted to rule out the external verification bit.


I checked again and in the second CO e-mail for requesting more information it contains "s56", does this mean the application will go for external check ? 

P.S: the first CO didn't ask for further documents.


----------



## karthik_rk

temiseun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just would like to know if anybody got grant today. Its as if the CO's have gone on ice .
> 
> I pray my grant is given this week as am eager to travel down to Oz


Same here. I hit the request complete button on 6th October and yet no reply. Hope to hear from them soon.


----------



## seledi

Can a payment be done using indian Visa Credit card??

Regards,
seledi


----------



## Majician

KeeDa said:


> 1. Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> But data isn't updated regularly, so those dates are not accurate. Check NN's signature 2 posts above to guess which applicants have been allocated a case officer. He had a CO assigned to his case today.
> 
> 2. Better provide upfront before the CO asking you. No harm providing more than required documents, but providing less and CO requesting you would only mean more processing delays. You should provide for the entire period for which you have claimed employment points- randomly or equally spaced- like one per quarter.


Thanks keeDa, but it is going to be tough to arrange for 7 years of statement anyways I will keep this in mind.

Are there more docs like this which I should be concerned about which is not mentioned anywhere apparently?


----------



## tifosi_ph

temiseun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just would like to know if anybody got grant today. Its as if the CO's have gone on ice .
> 
> I pray my grant is given this week as am eager to travel down to Oz



@temiseun, I can see in your timeline that there was a gap between lodging your application and submitting your documents, what are the required information when lodging the visa (without uploading any documents)?


----------



## KeeDa

Majician said:


> Thanks keeDa, but it is going to be tough to arrange for 7 years of statement anyways I will keep this in mind.
> 
> Are there more docs like this which I should be concerned about which is not mentioned anywhere apparently?


See if this helps: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html


----------



## robin1919

261312 developer programmer... Hi pls help me to know.... I am going to apply eoi on Nov 1st... So approximately how long will it take for 189??


----------



## Bimz

KeeDa said:


> Bimz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> Really need some help regarding PCC process in india.
> I've tried searching for the info as best as I could, but no luck. So, here it goes..will really appreciate a valid information here. I was checking for PCC.
> 
> I had applied for.pcc last in July this year through delhi police website, where I provided my passport copy as proof. I was issued a certi stating the proof of residence from 2012 onwards, which I think is because my passport issuance year is that.
> 
> Now 3 questions :
> 1. Is pcc from Delhi police valid for visa or is it necessarily has to from passport seva kendra only?
> 2. Pcc needs to be from the year since one reached the age of 16 or 18?
> 3. What all docs are required for getting in pcc done from regional passport seva office?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No. Only PSK issued PCC is accepted.
> 2. PSK issued PCC does not mention the duration. If your question is about eligibility, then all who are 16+ years of age should submit the PCC.
> 3. Passport, address proof, marriage certificate, and in some cases the visa invitation letter too. The process is online and they do have the documents checklist on their website.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot for replying to my queries!! was in dire need of those clarifications!


----------



## robin1919

The point is 60


----------



## sachin_noida

*Got Invitation. Shall I apply Visa or not ?*

Friends,

My spouse got invitation on Sep 7, with 60 points EOI (01-May-15)

ACS Granted experience after April 2007.

She completes 8 years and 4 months till Sep 7 (May 2007 to Sep 2015).

But while preparing the documents we realize that she was on unpaid leave for 5 months 1.5 years back. which makes her experience less than 8 years and means points reduced.

Please suggest whether we can apply VISA with unpaid leave ? Invitation will expire on Nov 6, 2015.

261312 | IELTS - 0 points|EOI 01-MAY-15 60 points| Invite - 07-SEP-15


----------



## temiseun

tifosi_ph said:


> @temiseun, I can see in your timeline that there was a gap between lodging your application and submitting your documents, what are the required information when lodging the visa (without uploading any documents)?


Hi,

Yes, i had to get my documentation in order, please refer to below url and start filling your forms especially form 80 and 1221, my medicals took some time as i had to book an appointment with the panel clinic and it took 7days for them to send my test results. 

Hope this helps.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html


----------



## omarsh

Faris_ksa said:


> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked because of the migration act section 56, in it they say a CO has the right to ask for any additional information from the applicant AND/OR engage ASIO for external verification, so I wanted to rule out the external verification bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I checked again and in the second CO e-mail for requesting more information it contains "s56", does this mean the application will go for external check ?
> 
> P.S: the first CO didn't ask for further documents.
Click to expand...

I asked the question to figure that out, but i guess that section of the act covers both additional docs asked normally by COs and ASIO external verification.

What did you get exactly in your first CO contact if they didn't ask for more information?


----------



## temiseun

temiseun said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, i had to get my documentation in order, please refer to below url and start filling your forms especially form 80 and 1221, my medicals took some time as i had to book an appointment with the panel clinic and it took 7days for them to send my test results.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html


Also, you need to fill on e-form when you are about to lodge the visa. so ensure the details captured will be same cos you will have to also fill in some of those details on form 80/1221. make your payment online and you are on your way to your fulfilling your relocation dreams


----------



## Faris_ksa

omarsh said:


> I asked the question to figure that out, but i guess that section of the act covers both additional docs asked normally by COs and ASIO external verification.
> 
> What did you get exactly in your first CO contact if they didn't ask for more information?


You are right it covers both, so it seems only CO knows and has the right to decide which one. 

In my first contact i only received one attachment with the title: IMMI Acknowledgement Document Received‏. The content was that an initial assessment has been done and no further documents required at this stage, and i am going through routine check that is mandatory for all applicants and it may take some time. and after around 40 days from the first contact got a request for additional information from a second CO asked to fill one form.


----------



## hkaur

seledi said:


> Can a payment be done using indian Visa Credit card??
> 
> Regards,
> seledi


Yes, provided the card has available credit limit.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees


----------



## hkaur

sachin_noida said:


> Friends,
> 
> My spouse got invitation on Sep 7, with 60 points EOI (01-May-15)
> 
> ACS Granted experience after April 2007.
> 
> She completes 8 years and 4 months till Sep 7 (May 2007 to Sep 2015).
> 
> But while preparing the documents we realize that she was on unpaid leave for 5 months 1.5 years back. which makes her experience less than 8 years and means points reduced.
> 
> Please suggest whether we can apply VISA with unpaid leave ? Invitation will expire on Nov 6, 2015.
> 
> 261312 | IELTS - 0 points|EOI 01-MAY-15 60 points| Invite - 07-SEP-15


As far as I know, as long as the employment is continuous, it should not be an issue. It shouldn't be a case where she left and then rejoined the company after 5 months.


----------



## hkaur

Guriqbal Singh said:


> Yes,
> I was also required letter head.
> what to do now.


In the absence of reference letter from your organisation, you can provide a statutory declaration. It's a third party declaration that we give in absence of employment reference letter. My company does not provide any reference letter with job description and duties so we also gave this third party declaration instead. This declaration can be given by any colleague of yours, preferably a senior to you but necessarily has to be your immediate manager. It basically mentions that he/she declares that you are working in the 'said' company and hold the 'said' position and do the "said" duties.

It has to be on a stamp paper. No particular format but it should primarily have the name/address/contact details of the person making the declaration, the start and end date of the employment, description of the job and job duties.

Sample SD attached.


----------



## ag2015

hkaur said:


> As far as I know, as long as the employment is continuous, it should not be an issue. It shouldn't be a case where she left and then rejoined the company after 5 months.


I disagree - skilled employment needs to be paid. Any period that was unpaid cannot be counted. I would advise the OP to let the invitation expire, create an EOI that breaks up the employment such that it skips that 5 month period so that the system correctly calculates points.


----------



## neerajaset71

S56 has nothing to do with external checks. This is a standard format attachment whenever CO asks for any details or provide details. In my case, CO contacted me for very first time with same s56 doc asking me to either pay vac2 or give evidence of functional english proof. Then he sents me VAC2 invoice next day with same s56 doc attached. External checks is depends upon the need and clarity of docs.


----------



## indergreat

hey guys, I got invited in the 23rd OCT round and about to lodge visa, I keep on reading in this forum that people submit bank statement/tax papers for employment, but I don't have tax papers for all the period of the employment as I started filing tax returns only 3 years back. Also all my payslips state that I had been getting paid in CASH, so my bank statements are not according to my payslips. If I provide appointment letter, experience letter and pay slips, WILL THAT SUFFICE. 
What you guys think, will there be any problem with my application?


----------



## KeeDa

indergreat said:


> hey guys, I got invited in the 23rd OCT round and about to lodge visa, I keep on reading in this forum that people submit bank statement/tax papers for employment, but I don't have tax papers for all the period of the employment as I started filing tax returns only 3 years back. Also all my payslips state that I had been getting paid in CASH, so my bank statements are not according to my payslips. If I provide appointment letter, experience letter and pay slips, WILL THAT SUFFICE.
> What you guys think, will there be any problem with my application?


You probably only started filing returns 3 years back. Your employer always must've paid tax on your behalf (the TDS amount that was deducted from your salary). In this case, create an account at http://incometaxindiaefiling.gov.in/ using your PAN, follow the process to activate the account and download 26AS for every year. From what I know, as many as last 8 are available online. These are sufficient proof of having paid taxes.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

indergreat said:


> hey guys, I got invited in the 23rd OCT round and about to lodge visa, I keep on reading in this forum that people submit bank statement/tax papers for employment, but I don't have tax papers for all the period of the employment as I started filing tax returns only 3 years back. Also all my payslips state that I had been getting paid in CASH, so my bank statements are not according to my payslips. If I provide appointment letter, experience letter and pay slips, WILL THAT SUFFICE.
> What you guys think, will there be any problem with my application?


There is no one conclusive answer to this. We have to just try to give as much proof of employment as possible if we are claiming points for that employment. I have submitted offer letter/employment contract, sample payslips and experience letter for all jobs that I'm claiming points for. But I've given bank statements only for the last 6 years because I'm unable to get statements from before that. Tax returns I'm only submitting for 2 out of the 3 jobs I'm claiming points for. I've also submitted a few salary increment letters but only covering last 2 jobs because there were no letters for earlier jobs. Hope this gives you more clarity.


----------



## ash36

I had submitted by application on 23rd sept, and got CO assigned today(33 days). requested for PCC, Meddicals and form 956. 

any body here who has pending PCC to be done from pune?


----------



## temiseun

Am quite shocked, does it mean the CO's skipped 16-22 September Lodged date to 23 September???
Or are there some criteria they are using in their processing? please can anyone confirm if they have received CO's from 16-22 September lodged date?


----------



## ash36

MAy be cause i din't claim points for employment, and English language 20 points?


----------



## temiseun

ash36 said:


> MAy be cause i din't claim points for employment, and English language 20 points?


that might just be it. you probably have less documentation compared to me:blabla:. but still the silence can be a bit frustrating.


----------



## seledi

Hi Guys,

Does a Minor (less than an year) required to go for medicals??

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## temiseun

seledi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does a Minor (less than an year) required to go for medicals??
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


Yes, but all they do is physical examinations for toddlers/young children. they are not going to take their blood sample and x-ray is also exempted.


----------



## ag2015

ash36 said:


> MAy be cause i din't claim points for employment, and English language 20 points?


I didn't claim any employment points either - still waiting though. I think it's just luck


----------



## RedDevil2

hi guys 

i have been following ur posts for a very long time nd today i just had a question like

i applied for my 189 visa on 21 sept and today i got request of form 80 from the co.

i was just wondering like i have already submitted form 1221 which covers almost all the info on form 80 then why does the co asks for it ?

thank you


----------



## saggi_au

RedDevil2 said:


> hi guys
> 
> i have been following ur posts for a very long time nd today i just had a question like
> 
> i applied for my 189 visa on 21 sept and today i got request of form 80 from the co.
> 
> i was just wondering like i have already submitted form 1221 which covers almost all the info on form 80 then why does the co asks for it ?
> 
> thank you


Form 80 is more comprehensive and 1221 is actually a subset of that. Most of the time people submit Form 80 and CO asks fr 1221 later; mostly if something is not clear in Form 80. Its always recommended to upload 80 + 1221 for 16+ years applicants.


----------



## RedDevil2

Thanks mate saggi_au


----------



## Majician

KeeDa said:


> See if this helps: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html


Bro, the link is not working !!


----------



## murtza4u

Someone deleted "Nationality/Country" column from visa tracker file. Dear admin please restore the column as it really helpful to see whether an applicant is from HR country or Non HR


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Okay, my wife's and child's medicals have been submitted by the hospital but mine are yet to be submitted. When I login to my eMedical, it shows 'Completed' for both Chest X-Ray and HIV test but 'Awaiting Grading' for the medical exam. I don't understand what is meant by that. Hope they will submit by tomorrow.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

guys i need your help my brother applied for visa 189
now he didnt enter the military , what should he send for confirming that he didnt enter the military , if he said no and didnt send any docs is it ok?

also i need to know how they are checking or verifing the military info?


----------



## sachin_noida

ag2015 said:


> I disagree - skilled employment needs to be paid. Any period that was unpaid cannot be counted. I would advise the OP to let the invitation expire, create an EOI that breaks up the employment such that it skips that 5 month period so that the system correctly calculates points.


Thanks for your suggestion. I am doing that, letting EOI expire.

I want to ask one thing, after it gets reactivated, will date of effect will be old one or new one?

Thanks,


----------



## nadirap80

temiseun said:


> Am quite shocked, does it mean the CO's skipped 16-22 September Lodged date to 23 September???
> Or are there some criteria they are using in their processing? please can anyone confirm if they have received CO's from 16-22 September lodged date?


Im very surprised too. I applied 18th sept onshore in civil engineering but no contact yet. :juggle::noidea:


----------



## nadirap80

temiseun said:


> that might just be it. you probably have less documentation compared to me:blabla:. but still the silence can be a bit frustrating.


No it shouldn't be the reason coz i haven't claim points for work experience and all docs front loaded onshore. My case is very straight forward and all docs uploaded 18th sep. But no contact yet. Hopefully we will get grant soon coz waiting is killing.


----------



## andreyx108b

nadirap80 said:


> Im very surprised too. I applied 18th sept onshore in civil engineering but no contact yet. :juggle::noidea:


The trend seems to be that COs are getting in-touch within 4-6 weeks, so it seems perfectly normal. Some people got in touch quicker some later, depending on CO workload.


----------



## omarsh

Today will be the 28th day given by my CO, another waiting game starts from now.

Do applicants normally receive CO email notifying them that their application is going through routine checks and no further documents are required at this stage?

I only got one CO email asking for additional documents.


----------



## gurudev

I was contemplating calling the co next week.

Please suggest the cheapest calling cards for calling from India to Australia.


----------



## KeeDa

Majician said:


> Bro, the link is not working !!


It is working just fine. Here are it's contents:



mithu93ku said:


> *For Main applicant*
> 1) University transcripts
> 2) University degree cert
> 3) University_grade_card
> 4) Assessment_Letter_ACS
> 5) Higher_sec_school_cert
> 6) IELTS_TRF certificate
> 7) Secondary_school_cert
> 8) Form80
> 9) Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
> 10) Passport
> 11) Experience Letter in company Letter head
> 12) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from my managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible)
> 13) Payslip for all the companies (at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company)
> 14) Tax details wherever applicable
> 15) Company offer letters
> 16) Promotion letters
> 17) Appreciation letters
> 18) Relieving letter
> 19) PCC
> 
> *For Secondary applicant (spouse)*
> 1) Evidence of Spouse/relationship , eg. marriage cert
> 2) College Transcripts/Degree certificate etc
> 3) Functional English proof, you can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English or IELTS with min 4.5 score in each band
> 
> 4) Passport
> 5) PCC
> 6)ID cards
> 7) Form 80
> 
> *For Kid*
> 1) Passport
> 2) Birth certificate
> 
> *Collected from pr4oz*


----------



## KeeDa

sachin_noida said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. I am doing that, letting EOI expire.
> 
> I want to ask one thing, after it gets reactivated, will date of effect will be old one or new one?
> 
> Thanks,


New one.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

They have not asked for scans of national ID cards (like PAN card or SSN card) in the document checklist. They have only asked this info on forms 80 and 1221. So I have not uploaded any scans.


----------



## Majician

KeeDa said:


> It is working just fine. Here are it's contents:



Thanks bro, really helpful !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

KeeDa said:


> New one.


How come you are so cool about your grant not having arrived as yet... you too had applied in june.


----------



## KeeDa

ThunderDownUnder said:


> How come you are so cool about your grant not having arrived as yet... you too had applied in june.


Hello mate,

What happened after that .NET employment verification? Any updates after that?
I am myself delaying it. Have one request to complete which will happen (hopefully) only after November, so I've asked them to wait until then.


----------



## civil

gurudev said:


> I was contemplating calling the co next week.
> 
> Please suggest the cheapest calling cards for calling from India to Australia.


Calling Australian landlines from cell is cheap like Nationwide calls. Why would you need a calling card?


----------



## Vanitha

Hi Friends,
When I login to My ImmiAccount ,on the RHS besides the Reference No link it shows the status as "Application Received"
Is this fine?

On clicking on the Ref No next page comes wherein it shows as "Processing -->" besides my name(DOB)
This Processing means what and what is the next stage that will show.
My visa lodge date is 15th Oct


What are the different stages after "Processing"?

Thanks,
Vanitha


----------



## Vanitha

I finished the medicals for me and my dependants( spouse + 2 kids) from Fortis Hosp,Bannerghatta ,Bangalore last Friday

Here are the info:
1) call the hosp and book immigration health check appointment on any convenient day ( excluding weekends as its crowded)

2) Hosp panel over the phone advised me to carry the foll:
-> Original and 1 copies of passports
-> 1 passport size photograph
-> Spectacles if wearing
-> HAP ID print out

3) i) On the appointment day, at the reception counter lady collected just the photos and HAPID printout ..asked us to first get the childrens height and weight checked in 2nd floor vaccination room
One doctor was present in that vaccination room ..she wrote my kids names and respective heights and weight

Came back to reception




ii) Reception lady gave us 3 stickers (with names) for each of us and requested to complete the blood and urine samples.
My elder son is 5.6 yr old so for him just the urine sample was given

My younger son is 3 yr old and for him no samples were needed.


Came back to reception


iii) We were told to complete Chest Xray ( only for me and my husband)
Then we went to a doctor for Medical examination.


iv) This doctor checked the ht, wt ( for me + husband) 
asked abt any recent surgeries (if done)
Lit the torch in our eyes, nose and throat


He wrote 6/6 without chking the specs

For kids just used stethescope to see if they are breathing easily.
checked eyes,nose,throat


After 3 days , I can see Fortis have updated in emedical.
It  says "Your eMedical case has been submitted to Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). This information sheet
outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed."



All in all, in 2 hr we finished all the medicals.
Since it was a weekday there wasnt much rush.

Thanks for all those who gave me info reg this,

Vanitha


----------



## murtza4u

*Assessment Commenced but no decision*

Dear experts,

Today I got two emails, one from "[email protected]" with a PDF saying "Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated for processing"

Second email from [email protected] saying "Correspondence relating to your ImmiAccount transaction has been sent. Do not reply to this message."

Neither they requested anything as I think I have submitted all the docs required, nor they issued any decision. Please guide if someone faced/heard such situation. I heard if it is a direct grant then the grant email comes soon after a assessment starts. What should I expect now. If they haven't issue the direct grant, does it mean my case will be sent for ESC?

Please guide? KeeDa, any info?

My CO is from GSM Adelaide, Team 2. (Male)


----------



## KeeDa

murtza4u said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Today I got two emails, one from "[email protected]" with a PDF saying "Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated for processing"
> 
> Second email from [email protected] saying "Correspondence relating to your ImmiAccount transaction has been sent. Do not reply to this message."
> 
> Neither they requested anything as I think I have submitted all the docs required, nor they issued any decision. Please guide if someone faced/heard such situation. I heard if it is a direct grant then the grant email comes soon after a assessment starts. What should I expect now. If they haven't issue the direct grant, does it mean my case will be sent for ESC?
> 
> Please guide? KeeDa, any info?
> 
> My CO is from GSM Adelaide, Team 2. (Male)


gsm.allocated, gsm.brisbane, and gsm.adelaide were heard of. For the first time I am hearing this ebizappserver and that message.

Are you expecting anything from them? Like VAC2 payment?

Did you check the "View Correspondence" link in your immiAccount? Anything in there?

Edit: Also- any change to the application status?

Edit2: Searched my mailbox and I could find 2 emails from ebizappserver. This happened when there was a correspondence from my CO and when there was a status change.
First one:
_Correspondence relating to your ImmiAccount transaction has been sent. Do not reply to this message._

Second one:
_The status of this transaction has been updated. Log in to your ImmiAccount for details. Do not reply to this message._

Check your correspondence section. There must be something in there. If yours is a dummy (imported) application, then you won't get to see it though, only your agent will.


----------



## ash36

I asked CO for extra time to submit my PCC, so i guess i would get 28 days now.
1)If i manage to get PCC before this period can i mail Co to start processing my application? Or do they revisit only after 28 days?
2)If i am not able to submit within 28 days, Would it complicate my case? (wait for more 28 days or my file getting dumped in the backlog or invite for trouble like verification calls?)


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

murtza4u said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Today I got two emails, one from "[email protected]" with a PDF saying "Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated for processing"
> 
> Second email from [email protected] saying "Correspondence relating to your ImmiAccount transaction has been sent. Do not reply to this message."
> 
> Neither they requested anything as I think I have submitted all the docs required, nor they issued any decision. Please guide if someone faced/heard such situation. I heard if it is a direct grant then the grant email comes soon after a assessment starts. What should I expect now. If they haven't issue the direct grant, does it mean my case will be sent for ESC?
> 
> Please guide? KeeDa, any info?
> 
> My CO is from GSM Adelaide, Team 2. (Male)


Yes I got that first email Monday morning from gsm.allocated informing me who my case officer is and that processing on my file has started. There were no requests for any documents.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

KeeDa said:


> There are 2 ways:
> 1. Use: https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> 2. Click the "Get Health Details" in your immiAccount, and results have been provided and positive if the resulting text reads as "Health requirement - health clearance provided - no action required"


Hi KeeDa,

It says - Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required . 
Thanks.


----------



## Ursan

gurudev said:


> I was contemplating calling the co next week.
> 
> Please suggest the cheapest calling cards for calling from India to Australia.




Hi Gurudev,

Your timeline suggest that you had not been allocated a CO. So if you will call that helpline for DIBP, there standard response is going to be disappointing one. I reckon your direct grant should just be around the corner mate as you have not been contacted yet. They do not provide any info at all about cases where a CO has not been allocated. 

FYI, I tried calling them yesterday on the local 1800 number that we can dial in from AUS and spoke to a very patient and nice gentleman(for a change because mostly they are rude and not wanting to talk) and explained to him that I had already finalized my travel plans in end of October, so if you could please have a look. He was sympathetic and understood and did even have a look at the file and suggested that even though the initial assessment has been completed, the CO still has to come back to the file and do the final verification and then only you will be able to get a grant email. He said he can see all the documents are loaded and he could also see that all the CO in GSM ADELAIDE has a big workload and presently all the co's in the GSM ADELAIDE TEAM are advising to wait atleast 35 days from when they contacted you.


----------



## omarsh

Ursan said:


> Hi Gurudev,
> 
> Your timeline suggest that you had not been allocated a CO. So if you will call that helpline for DIBP, there standard response is going to be disappointing one. I reckon your direct grant should just be around the corner mate as you have not been contacted yet. They do not provide any info at all about cases where a CO has not been allocated.
> 
> FYI, I tried calling them yesterday on the local 1800 number that we can dial in from AUS and spoke to a very patient and nice gentleman(for a change because mostly they are rude and not wanting to talk) and explained to him that I had already finalized my travel plans in end of October, so if you could please have a look. He was sympathetic and understood and did even have a look at the file and suggested that even though the initial assessment has been completed, the CO still has to come back to the file and do the final verification and then only you will be able to get a grant email. He said he can see all the documents are loaded and he could also see that all the CO in GSM ADELAIDE has a big workload and presently all the co's in the GSM ADELAIDE TEAM are advising to wait atleast 35 days from when they contacted you.


I'm with GSM Adelaide, thanks for sharing the information.

Its been 29 days since I have sent the additional documents requested by the CO, hopefully within a week or two I will hear back from them.


----------



## Ursan

omarsh said:


> I'm with GSM Adelaide, thanks for sharing the information.
> 
> Its been 29 days since I have sent the additional documents requested by the CO, hopefully within a week or two I will hear back from them.




Did you try calling or email them during those days?


----------



## omarsh

Ursan said:


> Did you try calling or email them during those days?


Not really, I will wait till its 40 days from CO contact and then maybe ill call or email them.


----------



## gurudev

Ursan said:


> Hi Gurudev,
> 
> Your timeline suggest that you had not been allocated a CO. So if you will call that helpline for DIBP, there standard response is going to be disappointing one. I reckon your direct grant should just be around the corner mate as you have not been contacted yet. They do not provide any info at all about cases where a CO has not been allocated.
> 
> FYI, I tried calling them yesterday on the local 1800 number that we can dial in from AUS and spoke to a very patient and nice gentleman(for a change because mostly they are rude and not wanting to talk) and explained to him that I had already finalized my travel plans in end of October, so if you could please have a look. He was sympathetic and understood and did even have a look at the file and suggested that even though the initial assessment has been completed, the CO still has to come back to the file and do the final verification and then only you will be able to get a grant email. He said he can see all the documents are loaded and he could also see that all the CO in GSM ADELAIDE has a big workload and presently all the co's in the GSM ADELAIDE TEAM are advising to wait atleast 35 days from when they contacted you.


Thanks for sharing the updates. Yes, I have not been contacted by a CO and I hope I am not and I get a direct grant. But this suspense is nerve wracking to say the least. If the skype calling is free then I might as well hazard a rude rendezvous with a CO just in the hope of getting some valuable update to calm me for the next few days. Moreover, I plan to call next week when it will be > 80 days and I'll just be < 10 days shy from the 90 day SLA.


----------



## Mike95

Vanitha said:


> Hi Friends,
> When I login to My ImmiAccount ,on the RHS besides the Reference No link it shows the status as "Application Received"
> Is this fine?
> 
> On clicking on the Ref No next page comes wherein it shows as "Processing -->" besides my name(DOB)
> This Processing means what and what is the next stage that will show.
> My visa lodge date is 15th Oct
> 
> 
> What are the different stages after "Processing"?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vanitha


Hello Vanita

I do not think the application is being processed. Its the same thing in mine too, I lodged on 13th Oct. 
The status 'App received' will convert to 'processing' when actual processing happens.


----------



## Vanitha

Mike95 said:


> Hello Vanita
> 
> I do not think the application is being processed. Its the same thing in mine too, I lodged on 13th Oct.
> The status 'App received' will convert to 'processing' when actual processing happens.



Thanks Mike.
So we both can compare the timelines for future updates also.

Visa Lodged: 15-Oct
PCC: 14- Oct
Medicals : 23-Oct
CO : Waiting
Grant: Waiting


----------



## Ursan

gurudev said:


> Thanks for sharing the updates. Yes, I have not been contacted by a CO and I hope I am not and I get a direct grant. But this suspense is nerve wracking to say the least. If the skype calling is free then I might as well hazard a rude rendezvous with a CO just in the hope of getting some valuable update to calm me for the next few days. Moreover, I plan to call next week when it will be > 80 days and I'll just be < 10 days shy from the 90 day SLA.




Fair enough mate. Yeah I know mate it is nerve wrecking and the same is happening to me. I am stuck in a bad situation where I can only go on leave on or before 5th of December as I can't get any leave from work after that and I need at least 20 days to be in India. Hence I have not got much time at hand...but obviously the CO is taking her own sweet time to look at the file which is very frustrating. It seems very obvious that Brisbane team are faster than Adelaide at the moment.


----------



## nadirap80

Guys please update the spreadsheet with your status so we all can track our applications.thanks


----------



## Mike95

Vanitha said:


> Thanks Mike.
> So we both can compare the timelines for future updates also.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 15-Oct
> PCC: 14- Oct
> Medicals : 23-Oct
> CO : Waiting
> Grant: Waiting


You should write ur timeline elaborately in ur signature. That will give other readers clear idea


----------



## andreyx108b

nadirap80 said:


> Guys please update the spreadsheet with your status so we all can track our applications.thanks


Guys, if you dont mind please add/update your statatuses on the tracker. 

I have lodged on the 20th.


----------



## Vanitha

Mike95 said:


> You should write ur timeline elaborately in ur signature. That will give other readers clear idea


Ok. Below are my timelines with details:

Software Engineer 261313
ACS result: 17-Sep
PTE-A result: 25-Sep (L/S/R/W - 90/90/83/90) (20 pts)
189 EOI Lodged with 70 points: 26-Sep
Visa Invite: 9-Oct
Visa Lodged: 15-Oct
Docs uploaded(Includes FORM 80): 19-Oct
PCC: 14-Oct
Medicals: 23-Oct
Medicals uploaded by hosp to DIBP: 26-Oct
CO allocation: Waiting
Grant: Waiting


----------



## Mike95

Vanitha said:


> Ok. Below are my timelines with details:
> 
> Software Engineer 261313
> ACS result: 17-Sep
> PTE-A result: 25-Sep (L/S/R/W - 90/90/83/90) (20 pts)
> 189 EOI Lodged with 70 points: 26-Sep
> Visa Invite: 9-Oct
> Visa Lodged: 15-Oct
> Docs uploaded(Includes FORM 80): 19-Oct
> PCC: 14-Oct
> Medicals: 23-Oct
> Medicals uploaded by hosp to DIBP: 26-Oct
> CO allocation: Waiting
> Grant: Waiting


Good. We share similar timelines atleast the bottom half.
But this is ur post, not ur signature.


----------



## cooldude555

*Its a grant*

Guys,

Finally! Its a grant. By Gods grace and all your support, I have received the grants for self, wife and my son this morning. 

I thank each and every one on this forum for your continued efforts in helping and motivating each other. Life would have been haywire without you guys. 

My timeline is in my signature. I am more than happy to answer any questions pertaining to this short journey.

I wish and pray that everyone here get their grants very soon. All the best.


----------



## Mike95

cooldude555 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally! Its a grant. By Gods grace and all your support, I have received the grants for self, wife and my son this morning.
> 
> I thank each and every one on this forum for your continued efforts in helping and motivating each other. Life would have been haywire without you guys.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature. I am more than happy to answer any questions pertaining to this short journey.
> 
> I wish and pray that everyone here get their grants very soon. All the best.


Many congratulations bro. 
All the best for your future endeavours.
The real journey starts now.


----------



## brisbane_bound

cooldude555 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally! Its a grant. By Gods grace and all your support, I have received the grants for self, wife and my son this morning.
> 
> I thank each and every one on this forum for your continued efforts in helping and motivating each other. Life would have been haywire without you guys.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature. I am more than happy to answer any questions pertaining to this short journey.
> 
> I wish and pray that everyone here get their grants very soon. All the best.


Many Congratulations to u and ur family...All the best for future.. Lodge date? Sorry i cant see, using mobile

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## cooldude555

Mike95 said:


> Many congratulations bro.
> All the best for your future endeavours.
> The real journey starts now.


Thanks a lot Mike. Wish you all the very best.


----------



## cooldude555

brisbane_bound said:


> Many Congratulations to u and ur family...All the best for future.. Lodge date? Sorry i cant see, using mobile
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus One


Thank you so much brisbane_bound. I wish you all the very best. Lodged on 6th August and docs requested on 24th Sep. Submitted them the same day.

Cheers.


----------



## Mike95

cooldude555 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally! Its a grant. By Gods grace and all your support, I have received the grants for self, wife and my son this morning.
> 
> I thank each and every one on this forum for your continued efforts in helping and motivating each other. Life would have been haywire without you guys.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature. I am more than happy to answer any questions pertaining to this short journey.
> 
> I wish and pray that everyone here get their grants very soon. All the best.


What does your grant say?
Being curious to know, if you can share a screenshot please.


----------



## deepgill

cooldude555 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally! Its a grant. By Gods grace and all your support, I have received the grants for self, wife and my son this morning.
> 
> I thank each and every one on this forum for your continued efforts in helping and motivating each other. Life would have been haywire without you guys.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature. I am more than happy to answer any questions pertaining to this short journey.
> 
> I wish and pray that everyone here get their grants very soon. All the best.


Congratulations.. Cooldude. Best of luck for your future.


----------



## cooldude555

deepgill said:


> Congratulations.. Cooldude. Best of luck for your future.


Thanks deepgill. Wish you all the very best too.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

cooldude555 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally! Its a grant. By Gods grace and all your support, I have received the grants for self, wife and my son this morning.
> 
> I thank each and every one on this forum for your continued efforts in helping and motivating each other. Life would have been haywire without you guys.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature. I am more than happy to answer any questions pertaining to this short journey.
> 
> I wish and pray that everyone here get their grants very soon. All the best.


Wow! Congrats!! Don't we have similar timelines? Or am I mistaking you with somebody else? Sorry I can't see signatures thru this phone. What's your visa lodge date? ... Enjoy this moment, dude!!

Edit: never mind I see that you answered brisbanebound with your dates.


----------



## cooldude555

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Wow! Congrats!! Don't we have similar timelines? Or am I mistaking you with somebody else? Sorry I can't see signatures thru this phone. What's your visa lodge date? ... Enjoy this moment, dude!!
> 
> Edit: never mind I see that you answered brisbanebound with your dates.


Thanks bud. I wish you all the very best and may you get your grant soon.


----------



## omarsh

cooldude555 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally! Its a grant. By Gods grace and all your support, I have received the grants for self, wife and my son this morning.
> 
> I thank each and every one on this forum for your continued efforts in helping and motivating each other. Life would have been haywire without you guys.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature. I am more than happy to answer any questions pertaining to this short journey.
> 
> I wish and pray that everyone here get their grants very soon. All the best.


Congratulations 

From where were your CO team allocated?


----------



## cooldude555

omarsh said:


> Congratulations
> 
> From where were your CO team allocated?


Thanks Omarsh. CO is from Brisbane. All the very best.


----------



## gd2015

cooldude555 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally! Its a grant. By Gods grace and all your support, I have received the grants for self, wife and my son this morning.
> 
> I thank each and every one on this forum for your continued efforts in helping and motivating each other. Life would have been haywire without you guys.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature. I am more than happy to answer any questions pertaining to this short journey.
> 
> I wish and pray that everyone here get their grants very soon. All the best.


Hi cooldude
Many congrats on your grant. 
Could you please tell the points that you were claiming for employment and if you underwent any employment verification?
Also what all documents did you upload work experience ?


----------



## R.P.G

cooldude555 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally! Its a grant. By Gods grace and all your support, I have received the grants for self, wife and my son this morning.
> 
> I thank each and every one on this forum for your continued efforts in helping and motivating each other. Life would have been haywire without you guys.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature. I am more than happy to answer any questions pertaining to this short journey.
> 
> I wish and pray that everyone here get their grants very soon. All the best.


Congratulations Brother.

i have same timelines as yours (except in 190).

VISA lodged: 7th aug and CO contact 24th Sept. BTW, when did you submitted your form 80 after CO request.


----------



## cooldude555

gd2015 said:


> Hi cooldude
> Many congrats on your grant.
> Could you please tell the points that you were claiming for employment and if you underwent any employment verification?
> Also what all documents did you upload work experience ?


Thanks for the wishes pal.

I have claimed 10 points for work experience from 2 companies and have no employment verification has been initiated.

Below documents have been uploaded for work experience:

Offer and relieving letter (wherever applicable)
Payslips
Form 16
IT Returns
Reference Letter on company letterhead
Promotion/hike letters

All the very best


----------



## cooldude555

R.P.G said:


> Congratulations Brother.
> 
> i have same timelines as yours (except in 190).
> 
> VISA lodged: 7th aug and CO contact 24th Sept. BTW, when did you submitted your form 80 after CO request.


Thanks bro.

Documents were requested on 24th Sep and were uploaded on the same day. However no communication has been received from the department since then.

Wish you the best


----------



## R.P.G

cooldude555 said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> Documents were requested on 24th Sep and were uploaded on the same day. However no communication has been received from the department since then.
> 
> Wish you the best



Thanks. i submitted my docs on Oct 1st. lets see when will i have that great news.


----------



## jimboo

Hi Guys,

Is there any difference between COs?

I have noticed the following differences in signatures:

"Case Officer" vs "GSM Visa Processing Officer"

Also:

Position Number: 6001xxxx vs 6002xxxx ?


----------



## vinzy

Ursan said:


> Hi Gurudev,
> 
> Your timeline suggest that you had not been allocated a CO. So if you will call that helpline for DIBP, there standard response is going to be disappointing one. I reckon your direct grant should just be around the corner mate as you have not been contacted yet. They do not provide any info at all about cases where a CO has not been allocated.
> 
> FYI, I tried calling them yesterday on the local 1800 number that we can dial in from AUS and spoke to a very patient and nice gentleman(for a change because mostly they are rude and not wanting to talk) and explained to him that I had already finalized my travel plans in end of October, so if you could please have a look. He was sympathetic and understood and did even have a look at the file and suggested that even though the initial assessment has been completed, the CO still has to come back to the file and do the final verification and then only you will be able to get a grant email. He said he can see all the documents are loaded and he could also see that all the CO in GSM ADELAIDE has a big workload and presently all the co's in the GSM ADELAIDE TEAM are advising to wait atleast 35 days from when they contacted you.


So, what I gather is, depending upon the city you wish to migrate to, they have assigned different teams? For example, GSM Adelaide has huge workload because lot of us intending to migrate to Adelaide ? Please correct me if am mistaken


----------



## murtza4u

KeeDa said:


> gsm.allocated, gsm.brisbane, and gsm.adelaide were heard of. For the first time I am hearing this ebizappserver and that message.
> 
> Are you expecting anything from them? Like VAC2 payment?
> 
> Did you check the "View Correspondence" link in your immiAccount? Anything in there?
> 
> Edit: Also- any change to the application status?
> 
> Edit2: Searched my mailbox and I could find 2 emails from ebizappserver. This happened when there was a correspondence from my CO and when there was a status change.
> First one:
> _Correspondence relating to your ImmiAccount transaction has been sent. Do not reply to this message._
> 
> Second one:
> _The status of this transaction has been updated. Log in to your ImmiAccount for details. Do not reply to this message._
> 
> Check your correspondence section. There must be something in there. If yours is a dummy (imported) application, then you won't get to see it though, only your agent will.


1. No VAC2 as I am the only applicant.

2. I have checked "View Correspondence" section several times and there is only one message that is the confirmation of my visa application lodgement. Nothing else  I applied myself and no agent/consultant involved :noidea:

3. Application status is still same "Application Received" but the Last updated date is changed to the current date "27 Oct 2015".

What do you think? :juggle:


----------



## murtza4u

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Yes I got that first email Monday morning from gsm.allocated informing me who my case officer is and that processing on my file has started. There were no requests for any documents.


We both have almost the same dates of application lodgement and case allocation. Have you noticed anything else? any activity? What to expect now?


----------



## Kirkoven

Sorry, had to delete my previous post 
wrong thread


----------



## khsengineer

jimboo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there any difference between COs?
> 
> I have noticed the following differences in signatures:
> 
> "Case Officer" vs "GSM Visa Processing Officer"
> 
> Also:
> 
> Position Number: 6001xxxx vs 6002xxxx ?


How they did your job verification? Phone or Email?

Any idea what they asked?

What docs you have submitted for your employments?


----------



## nadirap80

murtza4u said:


> 1. No VAC2 as I am the only applicant.
> 
> 2. I have checked "View Correspondence" section several times and there is only one message that is the confirmation of my visa application lodgement. Nothing else  I applied myself and no agent/consultant involved :noidea:
> 
> 3. Application status is still same "Application Received" but the Last updated date is changed to the current date "27 Oct 2015".
> 
> What do you think? :juggle:


I applied same day as you through an agent onshore with front loaded all docs. I contacted my agent today but he said not to get stess coz it will take 3 months. Im so worried coz many people applied around 18th and getting their direct grant and co allocation but still nothing for me. I'm wondering coz im in my wife's student visa and for PR im the primary applicant. Till we received our grant we are in student visa. Any idea why our grant is getting late?:confused2:


----------



## nadirap80

I got my grant today from Adelaide team.


----------



## jadu87

nadirap80 said:


> I got my grant today from Adelaide team.


Congrats mate!


----------



## shadex

Hi All,

I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015.

Hallelujah! God has done it we got our visa today. Me and my spouse and two kids.

Firstly I want to share our timeline:-

Mechanical Engineer- 60 points
Applied for visa in July 22
We got our CO contact on 17th Sept.
Requested for PCC and form 80 for both, Regional evidence and proof of income.
We replied on 22 Sept, 2015 and since then we have not heard anything
Call several times, same story of waiting
last call was 23rd October, 2015, a guy checked the status and told me that is under consideration.

I want to tell you all that the golden email arrived today 28th October, 2015 in my spouse inbox at 12:58pm Melbourne time.

I want to assure all July applicants and that are still waiting that there is nothing wrong with your application. They will surely get back to you one by one it might just take a little patience.

God bless you all, all the past grants always gives us hope that one day our visa too will come and finally it arrives.


----------



## indergreat

nadirap80 said:


> I got my grant today from Adelaide team.


Congrats buddy, so what was your timeline


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

murtza4u said:


> We both have almost the same dates of application lodgement and case allocation. Have you noticed anything else? any activity? What to expect now?


Well, all we can do is wait and see. All my docs are uploaded. 

Congrats nadirap80 and shadex!!


----------



## indergreat

@nostalgia @keeda guys in what situation can CO ask for form 16A and what can happen if one doesn't have it, any ideas


----------



## shadex

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Well, all we can do is wait and see. All my docs are uploaded.
> 
> Congrats nadirap80 and shadex!!


Than you. Your own too will come very soon.


----------



## nadirap80

I applied eoi:18th july 2015 received eoi:7th sep applied 189:18th sep onshore civil engineering front loaded all docs. Grant : direct grant 28th oct from Adelaide team. 

Thank you everyone who supported and for your wishes. I hope you all get grant soon.


----------



## hnmn4444

I have applied for the 189 visa on 24th sept 2015.CO was assigned today and requested for the additional documents. The request is as follows.
Sign a health Undertaking offshore applicant FORM 815. (Both for Main applicant and Dependent also.)
1)Where do i attach the signed form, Is it under the Health Documents or by mail to the CO?
2)I am a bit concerned about this. Is this a positive or negative? In what case they ask for this form? Either of the applicants were healthy at the time of our medicals. But didnt understand why we are asked for this form.
3)Does the CO request for the information at one time(for majority of cases) or he may contact the applicant more than once?
4)So if i attach the document now how many days it might take for my visa to be granted?
Can any one please leave your valuable answers to the above. Appreciated n Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa

indergreat said:


> @nostalgia @keeda guys in what situation can CO ask for form 16A and what can happen if one doesn't have it, any ideas


Do you mean our Indian IT Form 16? If you don't have it (or even if you have it), prefer 26AS which is shorter and much easier to understand. Create an account at http://incometaxindiaefiling.gov.in/ for your PAN and download as many as past 8 years' worth of these 26AS reports. I (and many lime me) didn't have Form 16 nor ITR and 26AS has worked just fine for us.


----------



## hnmn4444

*Need Help plzz*

I have applied for the 189 visa on 24th sept 2015.CO was assigned today and requested for the additional documents. The request is as follows.
Sign a health Undertaking offshore applicant FORM 815. (Both for Main applicant and Dependent also.)
1)Where do i attach the signed form, Is it under the Health Documents or by mail to the CO?
2)I am a bit concerned about this. Is this a positive or negative? In what case they ask for this form? Either of the applicants were healthy at the time of our medicals. But didnt understand why we are asked for this form.
3)Does the CO request for the information at one time(for majority of cases) or he may contact the applicant more than once?
4)So if i attach the document now how many days it might take for my visa to be granted?
Can any one please leave your valuable answers to the above. Appreciated n Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa

hnmn4444 said:


> I have applied for the 189 visa on 24th sept 2015.CO was assigned today and requested for the additional documents. The request is as follows.
> Sign a health Undertaking offshore applicant FORM 815. (Both for Main applicant and Dependent also.)
> 1)Where do i attach the signed form, Is it under the Health Documents or by mail to the CO?
> 2)I am a bit concerned about this. Is this a positive or negative? In what case they ask for this form? Either of the applicants were healthy at the time of our medicals. But didnt understand why we are asked for this form.
> 3)Does the CO request for the information at one time(for majority of cases) or he may contact the applicant more than once?
> 4)So if i attach the document now how many days it might take for my visa to be granted?
> Can any one please leave your valuable answers to the above. Appreciated n Thanks.


815 means problems with your (or someone in your application) medicals. Check the text under "Get Health Details" for each applicant in your immiAccount and see if you get any more details there.

1. Upload under Health, Evidence of --> Form 815 Health Undertaking

2. They ask in case of a medical problem in your results. Does not affect your visa grant, but you will get an IED of just +6 months from the date you sign this form. Search for more details about this, but from what I know, once you land in Australia, you have to see a panel physician there.

3. They may contact more than once.

4. No idea about it. I don't think the processing time would be any different just because of this form 815.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

indergreat said:


> @nostalgia @keeda guys in what situation can CO ask for form 16A and what can happen if one doesn't have it, any ideas


I myself have never worked in India so I wouldn't be able to say about 16A. But for my own work experience I have more or less submitted most of the tax returns.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

cooldude555 said:


> Thank you so much brisbane_bound. I wish you all the very best. Lodged on 6th August and docs requested on 24th Sep. Submitted them the same day.
> 
> Cheers.


congrats cooldude,

did you get verification call?


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hello Friends,
Today i received email that CO is assigned and asked for more information. 
The pdf says below - 

For applicant - Saurabh
Please see the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.
*(Checkbox)Evidence of employment*

For applicant - Kid
Please see the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.
*Nothing else mentioned*

For applicant - Wife
Please see the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.
*Nothing else mentioned*

So, it seems they need Evidence of employment for mine only. Please correct me if I am wrong ?

Also, I have already provided Evidence of Employment - 
1. Offer letters of all three companies
2. Payslips ( few payslips of every year)
3. Relieving letter of my past two companies
4. last 5 years bank statements 

What else to provide. Reference letter of my Ex. Colleagues that i have already used in ACS ??


----------



## deepgill

ThunderDownUnder said:


> congrats cooldude,
> 
> did you get verification call?


Hi ThunderDownUnder please could you elaborate your physical verification? In your signature you typed verification (self).


----------



## KeeDa

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> Today i received email that CO is assigned and asked for more information.
> The pdf says below -
> 
> For applicant - Saurabh
> Please see the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> *(Checkbox)Evidence of employment*
> 
> For applicant - Kid
> Please see the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> *Nothing else mentioned*
> 
> For applicant - Wife
> Please see the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> *Nothing else mentioned*
> 
> So, it seems they need Evidence of employment for mine only. Please correct me if I am wrong ?
> 
> Also, I have already provided Evidence of Employment -
> 1. Offer letters of all three companies
> 2. Payslips ( few payslips of every year)
> 3. Relieving letter of my past two companies
> 4. last 5 years bank statements
> 
> What else to provide. Reference letter of my Ex. Colleagues that i have already used in ACS ??


Yes- the reference letter that helped you gain the skilled title. ACS did not verify it, but DIBP does. So, provide that under "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of --> Work Reference" and click request complete.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

KeeDa said:


> Yes- the reference letter that helped you gain the skilled title. ACS did not verify it, but DIBP does. So, provide that under "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of --> Work Reference" and click request complete.


Hi KeeDa,
Thanks for your suggestion.

I got reference letter printed and notarized in last march. Hope it should not have any problem with back date reference letter.


----------



## KeeDa

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> Thanks for your suggestion.
> 
> I got reference letter printed and notarized in last march. Hope it should not have any problem with back date reference letter.


In fact they need the exact same one which was given to ACS for your skills assessment.

Does period after last March till invitation add to any points? If so- then a new fresh (separate) reference letter for your skills for this period which fetched you the additional points.


----------



## temiseun

Hello Expats,

Just wondering if i should be worried, quite a number of people on the forum who applied after me have been assigned CO's and some have even been given direct grant. 

My application status still reads application received as at today. 

What do I do?


----------



## saurabhgoel123

KeeDa said:


> In fact they need the exact same one which was given to ACS for your skills assessment.
> 
> Does period after last March till invitation add to any points? If so- then a new fresh (separate) reference letter for your skills for this period which fetched you the additional points.


Superb.... so i will use old documents itself as I have no new things to mention...


----------



## gurudev

temiseun said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> Just wondering if i should be worried, quite a number of people on the forum who applied after me have been assigned CO's and some have even been given direct grant.
> 
> My application status still reads application received as at today.
> 
> What do I do?


Going by that logic August & July applicants, without CO contact should be doubly worried 

I would only suggest you to be patient as that is our best companion to provide solace in these desperate moments. 

Calling them hasn't helped many - but for a few lucky ones it worked (esp. the ones allocated a CO). You may try your luck - but beware of the tantrums of a pissed off person (not his fault as he is already overloaded and getting to answer god knows how many calls) who answers your call from DIBP.

I'd say - be worried only when you almost reach the 90 day mark (but that is my opinion, others may differ).


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

hkaur said:


> In the absence of reference letter from your organisation, you can provide a statutory declaration. It's a third party declaration that we give in absence of employment reference letter. My company does not provide any reference letter with job description and duties so we also gave this third party declaration instead. This declaration can be given by any colleague of yours, preferably a senior to you but necessarily has to be your immediate manager. It basically mentions that he/she declares that you are working in the 'said' company and hold the 'said' position and do the "said" duties.
> 
> It has to be on a stamp paper. No particular format but it should primarily have the name/address/contact details of the person making the declaration, the start and end date of the employment, description of the job and job duties.
> 
> Sample SD attached.


I have already provided statutory declaration along with Offer letter,Relieving letter, Payslips , Bank Statements etc.yet Co has asked me for further employment proof.Can you tell me which other documents I can send him.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Guriqbal Singh said:


> I have already provided statutory declaration along with Offer letter,Relieving letter, Payslips , Bank Statements etc.yet Co has asked me for further employment proof.Can you tell me which other documents I can send him.


Check the attached document in the mail from CO. They would have mentioned under *Request Detail* in the last page of *Request checklist and details* pdf


----------



## andreyx108b

gurudev said:


> Going by that logic August & July applicants, without CO contact should be doubly worried
> 
> I would only suggest you to be patient as that is our best companion to provide solace in these desperate moments.
> 
> Calling them hasn't helped many - but for a few lucky ones it worked (esp. the ones allocated a CO). You may try your luck - but beware of the tantrums of a pissed off person (not his fault as he is already overloaded and getting to answer god knows how many calls) who answers your call from DIBP.
> 
> I'd say - be worried only when you almost reach the 90 day mark (but that is my opinion, others may differ).


I dont think there are any reason to worry, each CO has different workload, therefore, one may wait longer or get processed quicker.


----------



## gurudev

Guriqbal Singh said:


> I have already provided statutory declaration along with Offer letter,Relieving letter, Payslips , Bank Statements etc.yet Co has asked me for further employment proof.Can you tell me which other documents I can send him.


ITR, Form 16/26AS, Promotion letters, Award/Bonus letters. 

I'm assuming you uploaded payslips per quarter and bank statement(s) for entire duration at least for the company for which you have furnished an SD.


----------



## abbasraza

CO requested from me for 2nd PCC for names which i am known(mentioned in affidavit). In some papers, my 1st & middle name is mentioned & in some my middle name is mentioned so i submitted Affidavit to avoid confusion. But CO requested for 2nd PCC for all names which i mentioned. I already emailed them PCC can only be generated with name which is mentioned on passport only. My complete name is mentioned on passport. Same PCC already submitted at the time of visa submission. For discussion, whenever i call their no. They say CO will contact you. Be patient. I get standard reply from them. 7 days passed now but no reply yet. I have not clicked on request complete button because the requested document can't be generated. How multiple PCC's can be generated for single person. This request is invalid but no contact with CO yet. How we can proceed further. Please guide.


----------



## gurudev

andreyx108b said:


> I dont think there are any reason to worry, each CO has different workload, therefore, one may wait longer or get processed quicker.


Let me clarify - don't get worried for rejections or anything of that sort as long as all your documents are genuine and in place. Worry only for the endless excruciating wait which gets the better of most at times


----------



## gurudev

abbasraza said:


> CO requested from me for 2nd PCC for names which i am known(mentioned in affidavit). In some papers, my 1st & middle name is mentioned & in some my middle name is mentioned so i submitted Affidavit to avoid confusion. But CO requested for 2nd PCC for all names which i mentioned. I already emailed them PCC can only be generated with name which is mentioned on passport only. My complete name is mentioned on passport. Same PCC already submitted at the time of visa submission. For discussion, whenever i call their no. They say CO will contact you. Be patient. I get standard reply from them. 7 days passed now but no reply yet. I have not clicked on request complete button because the requested document can't be generated. How multiple PCC's can be generated for single person. This request is invalid but no contact with CO yet. How we can proceed further. Please guide.


my 2 cents - Is it possible to get a written response from the PCC issuing authority to say that "PCC can be issued only for the name mentioned in the passport"? You may attach this as the proof and send it to CO and then await his response. CO should understand and get back to you if s/he is not satisfied. But the response from the CO will come at its own sweet pace - there is no way to expedite the response from the CO.


----------



## andreyx108b

gurudev said:


> Let me clarify - don't get worried for rejections or anything of that sort as long as all your documents are genuine and in place. Worry only for endless excruciating wait which gets the better of most at times


I am not reallt talking about myself) as i've lodged only few weeks ago, i have just extensively researched the trend and... there is not so much trend for each and every case, it mostly depends on the CO - therefore, no reason to worry if it the case being delayed.


----------



## gurudev

andreyx108b said:


> I am not reallt talking about myself) as i've lodged only few weeks ago, i have just extensively researched the trend and... there is not so much trend for each and every case, it mostly depends on the CO - therefore, no reason to worry if it the case being delayed.


I agree


----------



## neerajaset71

Hi Guys,

I received VAC2 payment instruction with invoice within a day after CO asked for proof of FE. I paid VAC2 on same day, but status was shown as "awaiting payment" then weekend came and on Monday, status shows "paid". Since then I haven't got any contact from CO or GSM Adelaide team.
I believe after VAC2, grant is finalized and have seen trends where ppl got it within2-3 days.
Do you think its wise to call them and ask for status or should i wait more days? I am becoming impatient day by day


----------



## KeeDa

neerajaset71 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received VAC2 payment instruction with invoice within a day after CO asked for proof of FE. I paid VAC2 on same day, but status was shown as "awaiting payment" then weekend came and on Monday, status shows "paid". Since then I haven't got any contact from CO or GSM Adelaide team.
> I believe after VAC2, grant is finalized and have seen trends where ppl got it within2-3 days.
> Do you think its wise to call them and ask for status or should i wait more days? I am becoming impatient day by day


That is correct. Do call them.


----------



## abbasraza

Authority people are not cooperative. They just verbally told that they only provide single PCC with name mentioned on passport. No written proof. I think CO should ask their local embassy to verify as well. 

I already emailed the detail which i have. Please confirm/guide if I click on request complete button because i cannot provide further document/ Just emailed to CO *OR* wait for CO to answer my query in next few days.



gurudev said:


> my 2 cents - Is it possible to get a written response from the PCC issuing authority to say that "PCC can be issued only for the name mentioned in the passport"? You may attach this as the proof and send it to CO and then await his response. CO should understand and get back to you if s/he is not satisfied. But the response from the CO will come at its own sweet pace - there is no way to expedite the response from the CO.


----------



## sandy456

I had CO allocated on the 26 of October. She requested to upload my Wife's degree certificate even tough it was already uploaded as part of her English competency documentation. I uploaded the same and clicked on complete request the same day. However I want to upload additional supporting documents related to my employment and also education. Should I continue to upload supporting documents or should I just wait for the CO to come back and ask ? I am asking since CO has already contacted me and I just don't want another request for documentation and wait for additional month.


----------



## cooldude555

ThunderDownUnder said:


> congrats cooldude,
> 
> did you get verification call?


Thanks bud. No, I have neither received a call nor an e-mail.
However, was requested for Form 80 for self and spouse.

All the best.


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

KeeDa said:


> Do you mean our Indian IT Form 16? If you don't have it (or even if you have it), prefer 26AS which is shorter and much easier to understand. Create an account at http://incometaxindiaefiling.gov.in/ for your PAN and download as many as past 8 years' worth of these 26AS reports. I (and many lime me) didn't have Form 16 nor ITR and 26AS has worked just fine for us.


I have worked in a company from 2010-2011 where no tax was deducted.
So in the Form 26AS there is no data regarding that company.
I have submitted docs like offer letter, pay slips ,Bank statements,relieving letter etc
but CO has asked me to provide further docs to prove my employment.
Do u know any other doc which I can provide.


----------



## gurudev

abbasraza said:


> Authority people are not cooperative. They just verbally told that they only provide single PCC with name mentioned on passport. No written proof. I think CO should ask their local embassy to verify as well.
> 
> I already emailed the detail which i have. Please confirm/guide if I click on request complete button because i cannot provide further document/ Just emailed to CO *OR* wait for CO to answer my query in next few days.


Is there any web link which mentions this restriction? If yes then get a notarized affidavit saying that all these names belong to you and a PCC can be issued only as per the name on the passport. Also quote this link in there. If the web link is not there then simply ignore it and prepare the rest of the affidavit.

I hope that in this way you can legally attest what you are saying - and the CO should not have much difficulty digesting it... in the worst case s/he will only come back to you asking for something more - hopefully not.

In the meantime, keep looking for ways to get the PCC issuing official to favour you by issuing a letter mentioning the restriction


----------



## gurudev

sandy456 said:


> I had CO allocated on the 26 of October. She requested to upload my Wife's degree certificate even tough it was already uploaded as part of her English competency documentation. I uploaded the same and clicked on complete request the same day. However I want to upload additional supporting documents related to my employment and also education. Should I continue to upload supporting documents or should I just wait for the CO to come back and ask ? I am asking since CO has already contacted me and I just don't want another request for documentation and wait for additional month.


Go ahead and upload.


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Check the attached document in the mail from CO. They would have mentioned under *Request Detail* in the last page of *Request checklist and details* pdf


Requested docs are:

As per mail 
Evidence can include, but are not limited to:

1. reference letter on letter head(I did not provide because of company rules, therefore I provide on stamp paper by Project manager)

2. Contracts( I think it means offer letter which I already provided).

3 Pay slips (Already provided) 

4. Tax returns(Not provided as no tax was deducted)

5.Group certificates(I do not know what is this)

6.Superannuation information(I think is Pf Passbook Which i downloaded from epfo website, I will submit it after attesting.This is only additional doc that I can provide )

Please tell me some other doc that I can provide.


----------



## saggi_au

@ Guriqbal Singh

You can use employee medical I nsurance docs which company provides, PF deduction slips, any other letter from company like appraisal letter etc

Also for tax deduction, even though company did not deduct tax, you may have tax computation / ITR showing that no tax was due. If so, you can use that.


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

gurudev said:


> ITR, Form 16/26AS, Promotion letters, Award/Bonus letters.
> 
> I'm assuming you uploaded payslips per quarter and bank statement(s) for entire duration at least for the company for which you have furnished an SD.


I donot have ITR Form 16, because my salary was not taxable.
Form 26 AS is showing no data for that period because no tax was deducted.

I provide all pay slips.


----------



## saggi_au

Ok. Then only two more options 

1. Bank statement showing salary credit.
2. Detailed Reference letter from companies showing job description. If company can't provide, ask any of your colleagues to provide declaration on stamp paper with details.
3. Appraisal / increment letter.


----------



## saggi_au

Also, include your experience / relieving letter if you have left the job along with reference letter.


----------



## KeeDa

Guriqbal Singh said:


> Requested docs are:
> 
> As per mail
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> 
> 1. reference letter on letter head(I did not provide because of company rules, therefore I provide on stamp paper by Project manager)
> 
> 2. Contracts( I think it means offer letter which I already provided).
> 
> 3 Pay slips (Already provided)
> 
> 4. Tax returns(Not provided as no tax was deducted)
> 
> 5.Group certificates(I do not know what is this)
> 
> 6.Superannuation information(I think is Pf Passbook Which i downloaded from epfo website, I will submit it after attesting.This is only additional doc that I can provide )
> 
> Please tell me some other doc that I can provide.


You seem to have provided all. If possible, get that downloaded passbook stamped from local EPFO before uploading. As for tax- can you get it on company's letterhead about not having tax documents since you were below the tax bracket?


----------



## w4s33m

Guriqbal Singh said:


> Requested docs are:
> 
> As per mail
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> 
> 1. reference letter on letter head(I did not provide because of company rules, therefore I provide on stamp paper by Project manager)
> 
> 2. Contracts( I think it means offer letter which I already provided).
> 
> 3 Pay slips (Already provided)
> 
> 4. Tax returns(Not provided as no tax was deducted)
> 
> 5.Group certificates(I do not know what is this)
> 
> 6.Superannuation information(I think is Pf Passbook Which i downloaded from epfo website, I will submit it after attesting.This is only additional doc that I can provide )
> 
> Please tell me some other doc that I can provide.



Try and get a salary certificate from the company. It states period of employment, full/time partime/ permanent/contract, etc and your complete salary breakup.


----------



## Dan_Dan

Hey guys!

First off all, I would like to thank and congratulate you for this nice community!

I'm Brazilian but I'm not IELTS certified yet. I need IELTS to reach a higher score (70 / 75) and I will apply for 189 soon (ACS).

My questions are...

1. Is it possible to apply with no IELTS certification and apply it in parallel? And if you are invited without it?

2. I'm interested in take an IELTS course living in Australia. So, if I don't apply in Brazil and apply already in Australia, is it possible to apply living there for 189 visa while I'm with visa student?

3. What this wonderful community could suggest for me, analyzing my case?

Thank you,

Dan_Dan


----------



## KeeDa

Dan_Dan said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> First off all, I would like to thank and congratulate you for this nice community!
> 
> I'm Brazilian but I'm not IELTS certified yet. I need IELTS to reach a higher score (70 / 75) and I will apply for 189 soon (ACS).
> 
> My questions are...
> 
> 1. Is it possible to apply with no IELTS certification and apply it in parallel? And if you are invited without it?
> 
> 2. I'm interested in take an IELTS course living in Australia. So, if I don't apply in Brazil and apply already in Australia, is it possible to apply living there for 189 visa while I'm with visa student?
> 
> 3. What this wonderful community could suggest for me, analyzing my case?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Dan_Dan


Welcome to the forums, Dan.

1. No. The EOI requires your IELTS (or any of the other accepted English tests) reference number. Without that you won't be able to submit it.

2. Yes.

3. Can't comment much without knowing your profile- age, occupation, etc- and especially the reason why you need 70+ points?


----------



## neerajaset71

hi guys,

can we file PLE still?? i could not find link for PLE(post-lodgemnt enquiry) on immi site which has sla of 7 days. 
Anyone has filed it before?


----------



## Bogo

ravi1984 said:


> lodged 189 visa on june 5th 2015, CO was allocated on 23rd july 2015, ...CO requested for additional information , submitted on 6th August 2015....still haven't received the grant ...


I lodged 189 visa on 8th June 2015, CO on 9th Aug, additional documents uploaded on 18th Aug.. I was contacted on 14th Oct to provide PTE login details as they were unable to verify. It has been 2 weeks since thn... no grant.. waiting ......?


----------



## saurabhgoel123

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> Thanks for your suggestion.
> 
> I got reference letter printed and notarized in last march. Hope it should not have any problem with back date reference letter.


Hi,
I used Statutory Declaration for my Ex. colleague . Is CO will call him for verification by phone/Email. My worry is that my ex. colleague is travelling and his phone might not be reachable. 
Please suggest !!


----------



## cheetu

Can someone pls tell me DIBP phone number.


----------



## jadu87

cheetu said:


> Can someone pls tell me DIBP phone number.


Telephone 1800 720 656 (Australia) or +61 7 3136 7000 (offshore)


----------



## cheetu

Called DIBP just now..
they said that my file says.. CO will look into it in November.


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

saggi_au said:


> @ Guriqbal Singh
> 
> You can use employee medical I nsurance docs which company provides, PF deduction slips, any other letter from company like appraisal letter etc
> 
> Also for tax deduction, even though company did not deduct tax, you may have tax computation / ITR showing that no tax was due. If so, you can use that.


medical I nsurance docs

I left the company in 2011 and now company is closed.
Can I make ITR now.
Also Please tell me how can I get medical Insurance docs.


----------



## 189rayyar

hi everyone, 
I have lodged my application of 189 on 15th Sep. Today 29/10/15( has been more than a month) i just received an email from my CO to provide more materials which are my parents' criminal checks and health examination. 
This is confusing me because my parents are not dependent applicants. Is this a normal requirement or something went wrong there.


Thanks heaps if you could help me out.


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

saggi_au said:


> Ok. Then only two more options
> 
> 1. Bank statement showing salary credit.
> 2. Detailed Reference letter from companies showing job description. If company can't provide, ask any of your colleagues to provide declaration on stamp paper with details.
> 3. Appraisal / increment letter.


I have provided all of of these docs.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

189rayyar said:


> hi everyone,
> I have lodged my application of 189 on 15th Sep. Today 29/10/15( has been more than a month) i just received an email from my CO to provide more materials which are my parents' criminal checks and health examination.
> This is confusing me because my parents are not dependent applicants. Is this a normal requirement or something went wrong there.
> 
> 
> Thanks heaps if you could help me out.


Hi, 
You may have selected your parents as dependents. Even if they are not migrating with you but since marked them as dependents medical is required.


----------



## auz2015

Hi Bogo,

Had you sent your score report to DIBP Australia , via the Pearson Website earlier ?


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

w4s33m said:


> Try and get a salary certificate from the company. It states period of employment, full/time partime/ permanent/contract, etc and your complete salary breakup.


Is it salary structure which is included in offer letter?
can I provide it separately?


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi, You may have selected your parents as dependents. Even if they are not migrating with you but since marked them as dependents medical is required.


 In what form do you select your parents as dependents? I can not recall seeing it.

You only put them in the form 80 as far as i remember?


----------



## neerajaset71

Just received email...It's a grant for me and my family.
Thank all of you and wish you all a success grant soon


----------



## andreyx108b

neerajaset71 said:


> Just received email...It's a grant for me and my family. Thank all of you and wish you all a success grant soon


Congrats!

Please share your timeline!


----------



## civil189

Guys,
I submitted EOI on 7 October 2015 with 60 points for 233211, when should I expect invitation ?
If I switch my job after EOI, would it effect my EOI or visa invitation. I am not claiming points for current job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepgill

neerajaset71 said:


> Just received email...It's a grant for me and my family.
> Thank all of you and wish you all a success grant soon


Congratulations.. Neerajaset


----------



## vikram3151981

Today I got a CO contact. Kelly Dobie from GSM Brisbane is my CO. She has requested Form 80 for my wife. I have already submitted Form 1221 for her as she is non-migrating dependent. But we cannot do anything and we have to provide everything they request for however silly it might be .


----------



## R.P.G

neerajaset71 said:


> Just received email...It's a grant for me and my family.
> Thank all of you and wish you all a success grant soon



Congrats!! which team it was? brisbane or adelaide?


----------



## saurabhgoel123

andreyx108b said:


> In what form do you select your parents as dependents? I can not recall seeing it.
> 
> You only put them in the form 80 as far as i remember?


While lodging application and filling form online there is option to mention dependents..


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabhgoel123 said:


> While lodging application and filling form online there is option to mention dependents..


Ah so, got it. Thanks. 

Agent completed for me, and no parents are mentioned there.

Thanks for reply.


----------



## Vanitha

saurabhgoel123 said:


> While lodging application and filling form online there is option to mention dependents..




Form 80 for me and my husband we both put our parents and siblings as dependants but they are not migrating with us.

This is really silly, bit worried after seeing this.
Why should one ask for PCC and medicals for dependants ( parents + siblings) when they are not migrating.

Can anyone in the forum please clarify on this that whoever have got grant they did not mention any info abt their parents/siblings in form 80?


----------



## andreyx108b

Vanitha said:


> Form 80 for me and my husband we both put our parents and siblings as dependants but they are not migrating with us. This is really silly, bit worried after seeing this. Why should one ask for PCC and medicals for dependants ( parents + siblings) when they are not migrating. Can anyone in the forum please clarify on this that whoever have got grant they did not mention any info abt their parents/siblings in form 80?


You have to mention your parents in the form 80, its Compulsory.


----------



## hkaur

ag2015 said:


> I disagree - skilled employment needs to be paid. Any period that was unpaid cannot be counted. I would advise the OP to let the invitation expire, create an EOI that breaks up the employment such that it skips that 5 month period so that the system correctly calculates points.


I have confirmed it from couple of migration agents as well, even if you were on an unpaid leave (For eg: Maternity leave beyond 3/6 months) it would not be deducted from your total experience as long as the employment is full time (Not contractual or internship etc) and continuous.


----------



## gauravbrills

has anybody gone through a technical interview to verify roles and responsibilities defined in the application.Basically related with software technologies such as java . 

if yes could you help me with what questions they are asking .


----------



## Vanitha

Vanitha said:


> Form 80 for me and my husband we both put our parents and siblings as dependants but they are not migrating with us.
> 
> This is really silly, bit worried after seeing this.
> Why should one ask for PCC and medicals for dependants ( parents + siblings) when they are not migrating.
> 
> Can anyone in the forum please clarify on this that whoever have got grant they did not mention any info abt their parents/siblings in form 80?


I would like to retaliate thay my application did not mention parents+siblings as dependants but form 80 had the details of them and migrating=no

I guess if in application we mentioned them as dependants then they might ask for PCC+medicals...am i correct?For 5mins my heart stopped beating


----------



## sri2107

Keeda is the person



gauravbrills said:


> has anybody gone through a technical interview to verify roles and responsibilities defined in the application.Basically related with software technologies such as java .
> 
> if yes could you help me with what questions they are asking .


----------



## gurudev

*Direct Grant *

It was a usual morning. The only thing different today was that as per my normal ritual I did NOT log in to my immi and email account the first thing in the morning - usually at 7:00 AM. I read a couple of day's back someone saying that maximum visa grants come on Monday's and Thursday's. Today was a Thursday and it was in the back of my mind - but somewhere the naysayer within me - the doubting Thomas some may call, said "That is wishful thinking mate. You won't get it today". So I listened to that voice and did not bother to check my email till 9:30 AM this morning. 

To my pleasant surprise and with the grace of God Almighty I got 4 auto generated emails from DIBP bringing the happy tidings of a DIRECT GRANT for me,spouse and 2 kids. YIPPPPEEEEEE.... 

Thank you all for answering my queries and providing the necessary motivation to keep going. I was almost anxious to call them up next week, but thankfully I don't need to now.

I wish all others good luck and a speedy grant :fingerscrossed:

I'll be there with this forum moving forward and hopefully I should be able to share the happy news of a successful landing and a successful job hunt. lane:lane:


----------



## hkashkoush

Guys,

Form 80 is requested by CO, but, checking the form sent to me by mail it is 2012 version because i think there is a new 2014 version.

Do i fill the one sent by CO or fill the new version ?

Also can i fill it with pen or should i fill it with a PDF application better ?

Thanks


----------



## brisbane_bound

gurudev said:


> It was a usual morning. The only thing different today was that as per my normal ritual I did NOT log in to my immi and email account the first thing in the morning - usually at 7:00 AM. I read a couple of day's back someone saying that maximum visa grants come on Monday's and Thursday's. Today was a Thursday and it was in the back of my mind - but somewhere the naysayer within me - the doubting Thomas some may call, said "That is wishful thinking mate. You won't get it today". So I listened to that voice and did not bother to check my email till 9:30 AM this morning.
> 
> To my pleasant surprise and with the grace of God Almighty I got 4 auto generated emails from DIBP bringing the happy tidings of a DIRECT GRANT for me,spouse and 2 kids. YIPPPPEEEEEE....
> 
> Thank you all for answering my queries and providing the necessary motivation to keep going. I was almost anxious to call them up next week, but thankfully I don't need to now.
> 
> I wish all others good luck and a speedy grant :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I'll be there with this forum moving forward and hopefully I should be able to share the happy news of a successful landing and a successful job hunt. lane:lane:


Many congratulations Gurudev..Great news!!!

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## vp1992

Hi Everyone
I have filed my EOI with my partner for 189 visa.
I have mentioned my relationship status as - De-Facto. 
In the section where regarding family members below is my response.
Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future
application? - Yes
How many family members? - 1
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? - Yes
Is the partner an Australian permanent resident or citizen? - No

Is this the right approach? or by family members they mean blood relatives only. I am asking because de-facto partnerships are not recognized in India and hence not sure if partner is considered a family member or not.
I filed my EOI 2 months back and not sure if I will have to withdraw it.


----------



## vikram3151981

Congrats gurudev...........


----------



## gurudev

brisbane_bound said:


> Many congratulations Gurudev..Great news!!!
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus One


Thanks mate! Wish you all the best too!!


----------



## gurudev

vikram3151981 said:


> Congrats gurudev...........


Thanks mate


----------



## deepgill

gurudev said:


> It was a usual morning. The only thing different today was that as per my normal ritual I did NOT log in to my immi and email account the first thing in the morning - usually at 7:00 AM. I read a couple of day's back someone saying that maximum visa grants come on Monday's and Thursday's. Today was a Thursday and it was in the back of my mind - but somewhere the naysayer within me - the doubting Thomas some may call, said "That is wishful thinking mate. You won't get it today". So I listened to that voice and did not bother to check my email till 9:30 AM this morning.
> 
> To my pleasant surprise and with the grace of God Almighty I got 4 auto generated emails from DIBP bringing the happy tidings of a DIRECT GRANT for me,spouse and 2 kids. YIPPPPEEEEEE....
> 
> Thank you all for answering my queries and providing the necessary motivation to keep going. I was almost anxious to call them up next week, but thankfully I don't need to now.
> 
> I wish all others good luck and a speedy grant :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I'll be there with this forum moving forward and hopefully I should be able to share the happy news of a successful landing and a successful job hunt. lane:lane:


Congratulations.. Gurudev


----------



## gurudev

deepgill said:


> Congratulations.. Gurudev


Thank you deepgill!!  Wish you a speedy grant as well :fingerscrossed:


----------



## brisbane_bound

gurudev said:


> Thanks mate! Wish you all the best too!!


Thanks..Was it adelaide or brisbane for u?

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## 189rayyar

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi,
> You may have selected your parents as dependents. Even if they are not migrating with you but since marked them as dependents medical is required.


thanks for your reply mate.

yeah that was what i thought, but i realized that if my agent accidentally marked them as dependents. The department would charge me extra application fee i guess? but they did not. So i am wondering if this is a regular thing.


----------



## MIRACULOUS LIFE

Congrats to all those who got their visa grant!
Well I got my ITA on 23 oct. I am goin to upload my docs, so I want to ask if notory docs are needed or can we scan the original one and upload them directly?
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

MIRACULOUS LIFE said:


> Congrats to all those who got their visa grant! Well I got my ITA on 23 oct. I am goin to upload my docs, so I want to ask if notory docs are needed or can we scan the original one and upload them directly? Thanks


Colour copy scan will suffice.


----------



## gurudev

neerajaset71 said:


> Just received email...It's a grant for me and my family.
> Thank all of you and wish you all a success grant soon


Congratulations mate.


----------



## varunkm1706

neerajaset71 said:


> Just received email...It's a grant for me and my family.
> Thank all of you and wish you all a success grant soon


congratulations and enjoy..........


----------



## saurabhgoel123

189rayyar said:


> thanks for your reply mate.
> 
> yeah that was what i thought, but i realized that if my agent accidentally marked them as dependents. The department would charge me extra application fee i guess? but they did not. So i am wondering if this is a regular thing.


Fees will be charged only for migrating dependents. But as per them medical is required for all dependents including both migrating and non migrating


----------



## cooldude555

Vanitha said:


> Form 80 for me and my husband we both put our parents and siblings as dependants but they are not migrating with us.
> 
> This is really silly, bit worried after seeing this.
> Why should one ask for PCC and medicals for dependants ( parents + siblings) when they are not migrating.
> 
> Can anyone in the forum please clarify on this that whoever have got grant they did not mention any info abt their parents/siblings in form 80?


Vanitha,

I did mention my parents and siblings as ''non-migrating'' dependants in Form 80. However, I have never been requested for their PCC or health examinations. These would only be requested when you declare them as migrating. This is my point of view. You may please check the authenticity of this information.

All the best.


----------



## vishnu_vv

Hello
I'm a mechanical engineer with 60 points. I've applied my EOI for 189 visa. I got my SS rejected by Victoria. So I applied with my 60 points that I have as all the resources are exhausted. What is the possibility of getting an invitation as a Mechanical Engineer with 60 points?

Reply would be helpful as I'm really tensed because I heard the possibility is very less.

Thank you.


----------



## brisbane_bound

vishnu_vv said:


> Hello
> I'm a mechanical engineer with 60 points. I've applied my EOI for 189 visa. I got my SS rejected by Victoria. So I applied with my 60 points that I have as all the resources are exhausted. What is the possibility of getting an invitation as a Mechanical Engineer with 60 points?
> 
> Reply would be helpful as I'm really tensed because I heard the possibility is very less.
> 
> Thank you.


Acceptance rate is very less for Victoria i guess..you should apply EOI as soon as possible..but going by the trend, you might get invited only by end of this year..You can get a better idea by looking at the skill select invitation rounds data on their website.

If you can increase your points, chances will be even brighter..All the best!!!


Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## indergreat

@keeda 
Hey, but my 26as shows no transaction details, since I worked for some local vendors, seems like they have not been depositing the TDS to IT department despite deducting it. So now no 16A or 26AS, any ideas what can be done now ....


----------



## saurabhgoel123

cooldude555 said:


> Vanitha,
> 
> I did mention my parents and siblings as ''non-migrating'' dependants in Form 80. However, I have never been requested for their PCC or health examinations. These would only be requested when you declare them as migrating. This is my point of view. You may please check the authenticity of this information.
> 
> All the best.


KeeDa , can you help in this.
In my opinion, while lodging Visa application(online application) if you have mentioned Parents as dependent (even though non migrating) then medical is required.


----------



## vishnu_vv

brisbane_bound said:


> Acceptance rate is very less for Victoria i guess..you should apply EOI as soon as possible..but going by the trend, you might get invited only by end of this year..You can get a better idea by looking at the skill select invitation rounds data on their website.
> 
> If you can increase your points, chances will be even brighter..All the best!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus One



Thanks for your reply. The only way I can add points is by scoring 8 in all bands of IELTS. I got above 7 in all. But I feel 8 in all bands is a difficult task. So I applied my EOI and waiting for the invitation rounds. I felt Mechanical Engineering is difficult to get invited with 60 points as it is highly competent.


----------



## omarsh

gurudev said:


> It was a usual morning. The only thing different today was that as per my normal ritual I did NOT log in to my immi and email account the first thing in the morning - usually at 7:00 AM. I read a couple of day's back someone saying that maximum visa grants come on Monday's and Thursday's. Today was a Thursday and it was in the back of my mind - but somewhere the naysayer within me - the doubting Thomas some may call, said "That is wishful thinking mate. You won't get it today". So I listened to that voice and did not bother to check my email till 9:30 AM this morning.
> 
> To my pleasant surprise and with the grace of God Almighty I got 4 auto generated emails from DIBP bringing the happy tidings of a DIRECT GRANT for me,spouse and 2 kids. YIPPPPEEEEEE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for answering my queries and providing the necessary motivation to keep going. I was almost anxious to call them up next week, but thankfully I don't need to now.
> 
> I wish all others good luck and a speedy grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there with this forum moving forward and hopefully I should be able to share the happy news of a successful landing and a successful job hunt.


Congrats!!!


----------



## omarsh

For you guys who got grants recently, around what time DIBP usually sends the grant letters, beginning or end of day in Australia?


----------



## seledi

Does a PCC required if stayed in Australia for less than an year in the past on 457 ???


Regards,
Seledi


----------



## cooldude555

omarsh said:


> For you guys who got grants recently, around what time DIBP usually sends the grant letters, beginning or end of day in Australia?


I have got mine at 8AM my time which is 12:30PM Australia time. Hope this helps.


----------



## temiseun

Hi Seniors,

I got got allocated to a CO, he requested for polio certificate. Am quite shocked cos we provided all these to the panel physician during our medicals stage. 

what do i do now?


----------



## gurudev

temiseun said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I got got allocated to a CO, he requested for polio certificate. Am quite shocked cos we provided all these to the panel physician during our medicals stage.
> 
> what do i do now?


This has happened to many people. Unfortunately this time it's you. Without further ado, go ahead and upload it and then press the request complete button. There's no other option.


----------



## temiseun

gurudev said:


> This has happened to many people. Unfortunately this time it's you. Without further ado, go ahead and upload it and then press the request complete button. There's no other option.


so angry plus glad, at least now am rest assured i have no issues with my application. please can you advise exactly under which category to upload the requested information


----------



## abbasraza

temiseun said:


> so angry plus glad, at least now am rest assured i have no issues with my application. please can you advise exactly under which category to upload the requested information


You can upload this under "Health, Evidence of"


----------



## temiseun

abbasraza said:


> You can upload this under "Health, Evidence of"


thanks, i will scan the certificates and upload today. so how long do we now have to wait to get grant????


----------



## Vanitha

cooldude555 said:


> Vanitha,
> 
> I did mention my parents and siblings as ''non-migrating'' dependants in Form 80. However, I have never been requested for their PCC or health examinations. These would only be requested when you declare them as migrating. This is my point of view. You may please check the authenticity of this information.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Vanitha

vishnu_vv said:


> Thanks for your reply. The only way I can add points is by scoring 8 in all bands of IELTS. I got above 7 in all. But I feel 8 in all bands is a difficult task. So I applied my EOI and waiting for the invitation rounds. I felt Mechanical Engineering is difficult to get invited with 60 points as it is highly competent.


Hi,
Please give one PTE-A attempt.
If you could score abv 7 in IELTS then getting 8 in PTE is not tough.
Please give a try.You will be able to get (20 pts) for language proficiency.


----------



## omarsh

cooldude555 said:


> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you guys who got grants recently, around what time DIBP usually sends the grant letters, beginning or end of day in Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> I have got mine at 8AM my time which is 12:30PM Australia time. Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

Thanks, just curiosity i guess hehe


----------



## temiseun

Hi Seniors,

Since i was requested to provide my polio vaccine certificate, it just occurred to me that the same health card/certificate contains my yellow fever vaccination report as well, should i just scan the entire health card or should it just be the vaccination page?


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hello Friends,

How much time it takes once CO is assigned... Any idea ?
Just curious, as my CO was assigned on Wednesday and I have provided all the documents requested by him.


----------



## gurudev

temiseun said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Since i was requested to provide my polio vaccine certificate, it just occurred to me that the same health card/certificate contains my yellow fever vaccination report as well, should i just scan the entire health card or should it just be the vaccination page?


Which ever way should be alright. I'd personally go ahead and scan the entire health card which I'm assuming should not be more than 2-3 pages long.


----------



## brisbane_bound

vishnu_vv said:


> Thanks for your reply. The only way I can add points is by scoring 8 in all bands of IELTS. I got above 7 in all. But I feel 8 in all bands is a difficult task. So I applied my EOI and waiting for the invitation rounds. I felt Mechanical Engineering is difficult to get invited with 60 points as it is highly competent.


It does not matter if Mechanical Engineers ng is highly competent or not for invitation unless it falls under pro rata occupations which it does not. Invotation is purely pn basis on points and date of EOI submission..Hang i there bud, it is not that diffficult..Last round last date was 16th Aug for invite so next round should cover till end of Aug at least..Dec round for u maybe

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## happieaussie2016

People who got contacted by CO in September (people who lodged VISA in July ) are still awaiting any update from their CO after hitting request complete.
it would be too early to guess when you get your case assessed again.
if you are too lucky it can be days else prepare to wait for another 6 to 8 weeks as per the current trend.



saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> How much time it takes once CO is assigned... Any idea ?
> Just curious, as my CO was assigned on Wednesday and I have provided all the documents requested by him.


----------



## hkashkoush

hkashkoush said:


> Guys,
> 
> Form 80 is requested by CO, but, checking the form sent to me by mail it is 2012 version because i think there is a new 2014 version.
> 
> Do i fill the one sent by CO or fill the new version ?
> 
> Also can i fill it with pen or should i fill it with a PDF application better ?
> 
> Thanks


*Can anyone please support in this ???*


----------



## andreyx108b

hkashkoush said:


> Can anyone please support in this ???


You can fill on PC - print final page, sign scan and merge.

In regards to version, i would clarify with CO. Maybe it was done intentionally as it asks for a bit more details AFAIK.


----------



## varunkm1706

hkashkoush said:


> *Can anyone please support in this ???*


use the one forwarde by co
you can fill with pen or can fill online.take print......sign......scan......and upload
totally upto you.....


----------



## cooldude555

hkashkoush said:


> *Can anyone please support in this ???*


I was requested for Form 80 for self and spouse and I downloaded the one from DIBP website and the footer says ''80 (Design date 12/14)''. I guess you can use the one from the website.


----------



## hnmn4444

*Its not a Health Check Its called "Patience Check"*

I got a request from the CO for the Form 815 on 27th oct. I attached the form and submit through the "Request Complete" button. Is there any thing i can do further like sending a mail to CO attaching the form or else contact him by phone to make the process easier or just wait until the grant comes. 

As of now how much time it may take to get a grant after the CO is allocated. Plz leave a suggestion. Thank you.


----------



## cooldude555

hnmn4444 said:


> I got a request from the CO for the Form 815 on 27th oct. I attached the form and submit through the "Request Complete" button. Is there any thing i can do further like sending a mail to CO attaching the form or else contact him by phone to make the process easier or just wait until the grant comes.
> 
> As of now how much time it may take to get a grant after the CO is allocated. Plz leave a suggestion. Thank you.


You might as well respond to the same e-mail by attaching Form 815, though this is not going to expedite the process.

My case was finalised on the 29th day from the date of CO allocation. However, there are many cases wherein people are granted visas within a week to more than 40 days from the date of CO allocation. It entirely depends on their workload.


----------



## omarsh

I'm hoping myself to hear back from them next week or two, i already passed the 30 days mark since CO contact and sent requested the information also the same day i got ask for it.

Some say for Adelaide team its quite hectic and expect no less than 35 days to hear back, I'm hoping that would be the case for me.

Fingers crossed


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Okay finally after 8 days my medical has been uploaded today along with my family members medicals. It says there that no action is required but that my case will be referred to Bupa migration medical services. Anybody else got this message? Any idea what to expect.


----------



## insiyac

*Desperately awaiting grant*

Congratulations to all those who got their grants recently

I am in that phase right now where every morning I wake up hopeful of seeing an email notification on my phone that would make my day.

It's been 6 weeks since the CO first contacted me and over 2 weeks that I submitted the requested docs ( PCC took long since my passport address was different than current address).

I called them but got a very generic reply that I should simply wait to get contacted further. But this wait is killing me  Maybe talking to you guys would lighten me up a little.

Insiya

P.S. I am new to this forum and can't figure out how to add a signature to my posts. Can someone help?


----------



## omarsh

insiyac said:


> Congratulations to all those who got their grants recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in that phase right now where every morning I wake up hopeful of seeing an email notification on my phone that would make my day.
> 
> It's been 6 weeks since the CO first contacted me and over 2 weeks that I submitted the requested docs ( PCC took long since my passport address was different than current address).
> 
> I called them but got a very generic reply that I should simply wait to get contacted further. But this wait is killing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe talking to you guys would lighten me up a little.
> 
> Insiya
> 
> P.S. I am new to this forum and can't figure out how to add a signature to my posts. Can someone help?


Join the club, it does help to read others experiences kn this forum.

Simply go to User CP on the top right of the screen (not in mobile) this you will find something like edit signature on the left side of the screen.


----------



## gurudev

insiyac said:


> Congratulations to all those who got their grants recently
> 
> I am in that phase right now where every morning I wake up hopeful of seeing an email notification on my phone that would make my day.
> 
> It's been 6 weeks since the CO first contacted me and over 2 weeks that I submitted the requested docs ( PCC took long since my passport address was different than current address).
> 
> I called them but got a very generic reply that I should simply wait to get contacted further. But this wait is killing me  Maybe talking to you guys would lighten me up a little.
> 
> Insiya
> 
> P.S. I am new to this forum and can't figure out how to add a signature to my posts. Can someone help?


Don't worry mate! Patience is a big virtue.. you'll realize for sure. 

Can you pls share your timelines? Ideally in your signatures. This will help us to answer your questions better.


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

Can someone please advice whether RBS (ABN AMRO) issues bank statements for Old Closed accounts in India?

I closed my salary account long back, when I left my previous company and I have now been told that its on of the document requirement. 

Please advise.
Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> Can someone please advice whether RBS (ABN AMRO) issues bank statements for Old Closed accounts in India? I closed my salary account long back, when I left my previous company and I have now been told that its on of the document requirement. Please advise. Thanks!


Did CO Ask for it?

Its among other docs which you can use.


----------



## gurudev

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> Can someone please advice whether RBS (ABN AMRO) issues bank statements for Old Closed accounts in India?
> 
> I closed my salary account long back, when I left my previous company and I have now been told that its on of the document requirement.
> 
> Please advise.
> Thanks!


Per RBI guidelines, all banks are supposed to keep information of closed bank accounts. In my opinion, you can definitely get the statement - just talk to your bank official.


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

andreyx108b said:


> Did CO Ask for it?
> 
> Its among other docs which you can use.


Andy, its in the checklist supplied to me by my consultant. It says Form 16 of my employment (all years), 5 - 6 salary slips for each year, bank statements showing salary transfer.

Now issue is - I haven't got for couple of years Salary Slips, lost them following system crash.

However, I got all dually signed form 16 by the employer (statutory issuance to employee for Tax Computation and filling).

I am bit worried here to be honest, as don't know what all is a must and what all they can live without being asked.

Missed to mention, got joining letters and relieving letters as well. Everything on company's letter head.


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

gurudev said:


> Per RBI guidelines, all banks are supposed to keep information of closed bank accounts. In my opinion, you can definitely get the statement - just talk to your bank official.


Gurudev, I have just posted what my actual concern here is and why I am after bank statement.

It will be really helpful if you can please throw some light.

In btw, my father is a Chief Manager in India's largest nationalised bank and he tells me - no such guidelines but generally, account details are been retained for variety of reasons.


----------



## andreyx108b

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> Andy, its in the checklist supplied to me by my consultant. It says Form 16 of my employment (all years), 5 - 6 salary slips for each year, bank statements showing salary transfer. Now issue is - I haven't got for couple of years Salary Slips, lost them following system crash. However, I got all dually signed form 16 by the employer (statutory issuance to employee for Tax Computation and filling). I am bit worried here to be honest, as don't know what all is a must and what all they can live without being asked. Missed to mention, got joining letters and relieving letters as well. Everything on company's letter head.


 Sometimes there are situations you can't get bank statments, in other you may not be able to get pay stubs - the point is that you have to prove employment. 

I would suggest getting as minimum either payslips or bank statements. If not possible to get any of these, then you have Tax documents, you have salary schedules, you have HR letters, you have contracts etc.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

gurudev said:


> Per RBI guidelines, all banks are supposed to keep information of closed bank accounts. In my opinion, you can definitely get the statement - just talk to your bank official.


just wondering if calling them multiple times leads to delay in the processing of the visa.
i have called and e mailed zillion times


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

ThunderDownUnder said:


> just wondering if calling them multiple times leads to delay in the processing of the visa.
> i have called and e mailed zillion times


You're going to annoy the **** outta them! Don't do it! ... lol. Just having some fun. No offence meant.


----------



## andreyx108b

ThunderDownUnder said:


> just wondering if calling them multiple times leads to delay in the processing of the visa.
> i have called and e mailed zillion times



Mate you have been waiting 5 times, this is very long wait by all means. 

I would not risk calling them million times though.


----------



## cooldude555

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> Andy, its in the checklist supplied to me by my consultant. It says Form 16 of my employment (all years), 5 - 6 salary slips for each year, bank statements showing salary transfer.
> 
> Now issue is - I haven't got for couple of years Salary Slips, lost them following system crash.
> 
> However, I got all dually signed form 16 by the employer (statutory issuance to employee for Tax Computation and filling).
> 
> I am bit worried here to be honest, as don't know what all is a must and what all they can live without being asked.
> 
> Missed to mention, got joining letters and relieving letters as well. Everything on company's letter head.


Ashutosh,

The check list which is been provided to you by your consultant is very generic and its not mandatory to provided everything you have in the list.

You either have to provide bank statements or tax documents (Form 16 and/or Form 26AS) along with the payslips. Again, there are no hard and fast rules on how many pay slips one has to provide.

In my case, I have not provided even a single bank statement. I only submitted alternate months payslips along with Form 16's and the last 3 years of IT returns. Of course, offer and relieving letters, hike letters and RnR letter forms an integral part of the documentation though.

But, many say that ''more the merrier'', when it comes to documentation. All the CO can do is some back and request additional docs if he is not satisfied with the docs initially provided. However, this is at the expense of your ''patience'' as there might be some delays in processing once the CO place your file on hold (which the CO would eventually do once he requests additional paperwork)

All the best.


----------



## cooldude555

ThunderDownUnder said:


> just wondering if calling them multiple times leads to delay in the processing of the visa.
> i have called and e mailed zillion times


Pal,

I dont think calling or e-mailing would really force the CO's to expedite your file.
Either ways, they would take their own sweet time and subject the application through various stages of scrutiny.

I would say, calm down and enjoy your time with your parents and loved ones.

Cheers


----------



## gurudev

ThunderDownUnder said:


> just wondering if calling them multiple times leads to delay in the processing of the visa.
> i have called and e mailed zillion times


I was actually referring to the bank official and NOT CO. 
I'm not sure if calling CO delays or expedites. It depends from case to case.


----------



## gurudev

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> Gurudev, I have just posted what my actual concern here is and why I am after bank statement.
> 
> It will be really helpful if you can please throw some light.
> 
> In btw, my father is a Chief Manager in India's largest nationalised bank and he tells me - no such guidelines but generally, account details are been retained for variety of reasons.


Ashish, 

If it is coming from a Chief Manager then I'm certainly misinformed. Sorry for the confusion. 

As far as HDFC is concerned they do. For your bank as I said it is best to talk directly with your bank.


----------



## gurudev

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> Andy, its in the checklist supplied to me by my consultant. It says Form 16 of my employment (all years), 5 - 6 salary slips for each year, bank statements showing salary transfer.
> 
> Now issue is - I haven't got for couple of years Salary Slips, lost them following system crash.
> 
> However, I got all dually signed form 16 by the employer (statutory issuance to employee for Tax Computation and filling).
> 
> I am bit worried here to be honest, as don't know what all is a must and what all they can live without being asked.
> 
> Missed to mention, got joining letters and relieving letters as well. Everything on company's letter head.


In my opinion - Either one of salary slips or bank statements. Either one of form 16/26AS or ITR. 

Ideally all of them - that's what I provided. It will save you the pain of CO asking for more documents and you waiting with no clue when CO will get back. 

If you can arrange all the documents then why hesitate to take that extra pain to ensure a smooth grant.


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

gurudev said:


> In my opinion - Either one of salary slips or bank statements. Either one of form 16/26AS or ITR.
> 
> Ideally all of them - that's what I provided. It will save you the pain of CO asking for more documents and you waiting with no clue when CO will get back.
> 
> If you can arrange all the documents then why hesitate to take that extra pain to ensure a smooth grant.


Thanks Gurudev, That's exactly my point - I hate to wait when I know there is nothing I could do about it than just wait. I have already written to bank - would start doing the leg work now.

But I take Andy's point to - its about proving my employment - if someone doesn't have one of the item among the list - you just can't say upfront that it doesn't prove you were employed there.

Going by your logic - For my previous employment I have salary slips but NO bank statements. For the current employment, couple of years Salary Slips are missing but Full Bank Details available.


----------



## hkashkoush

cooldude555 said:


> I was requested for Form 80 for self and spouse and I downloaded the one from DIBP website and the footer says ''80 (Design date 12/14)''. I guess you can use the one from the website.


I have questions regarding form 80 :

- Do i need to have a scanned copy of old passports, old Visa(s), or scan exit/entry stamp or just filling the form is enough ? would any of these be requested latter ?

- Will i need to upload any doc other than the requested to be attached in form 80 - National ID & Address evidence - ?


----------



## andreyx108b

hkashkoush said:


> I have questions regarding form 80 : - Do i need to have a scanned copy of old passports, old Visa(s), or scan exit/entry stamp or just filling the form is enough ? would any of these be requested latter ? - Will i need to upload any doc other than the requested to be attached in form 80 - National ID & Address evidence - ?


Form 80 + current passport, if you have old passport copies, you can upload them too. 

Nothing else is required.


----------



## seledi

Hi Guys,


when the next steps gets visible after paying the Visa fees??


Regards,
Seledi


----------



## KeeDa

gauravbrills said:


> has anybody gone through a technical interview to verify roles and responsibilities defined in the application.Basically related with software technologies such as java .
> 
> if yes could you help me with what questions they are asking .


Yes, lately, some (including me) have received verification calls and the interviewer did seem to be aware of some technical things. See if these posts are of any help:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaited-august-2015-a-97.html#post8287386

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-843.html#post8295746



Vanitha said:


> I would like to retaliate thay my application did not mention parents+siblings as dependants but form 80 had the details of them and migrating=no
> 
> I guess if in application we mentioned them as dependants then they might ask for PCC+medicals...am i correct?For 5mins my heart stopped beating





saurabhgoel123 said:


> KeeDa , can you help in this.
> In my opinion, while lodging Visa application(online application) if you have mentioned Parents as dependent (even though non migrating) then medical is required.


Vanitha- you mentioned them as non-migrating dependents when filling the visa application form. Search this forum to know about how to have them removed now. Saurabh is right- medicals and PCC would be required from them even though they are not migrating.



temiseun said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Since i was requested to provide my polio vaccine certificate, it just occurred to me that the same health card/certificate contains my yellow fever vaccination report as well, should i just scan the entire health card or should it just be the vaccination page?


Strange! Which countries did you travel to in the last 12 months?



Nostalgia Nut said:


> Okay finally after 8 days my medical has been uploaded today along with my family members medicals. It says there that no action is required but that my case will be referred to Bupa migration medical services. Anybody else got this message? Any idea what to expect.


Sorry to hear this mate. "referred" means possible problems with your medical results. Wait for further communication about this. Don't worry though. Most probably, they will ask you to undergo a test again. It could also be a false alarm and after a few days the status might change to finalised if their Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) (to whom they have been referred to) clears it.

Hearty congratulations to you, and to all who received grants.


----------



## Tushar_2015

I have the following work experience.

1st work experience : Jul-2007 to Jun 2009 (Part Time - 24 hour/week)
2nd work experience : Jul-2009 to Sep 2015 (Full time - 48 hour / week)

Invitation for 189 given on 07/09/2015, and CO has given the following comments 

"You have advised you were unemployed between August 2004 and June 2007. You have provided evidence of seven years and one months skilled employment up to 11/09/2014. Unless you have evidence of skilled employment since then you will not achieve 15 employment points and the
required total of 60 points. You were allowed until 26 November 2015 to provide satisfactory employment evidence."

Kindly advise on the above mention situation.


----------



## abbasraza

Tushar_2015 said:


> I have the following work experience.
> 
> 1st work experience : Jul-2007 to Jun 2009 (Part Time - 24 hour/week)
> 2nd work experience : Jul-2009 to Sep 2015 (Full time - 48 hour / week)
> 
> Invitation for 189 given on 07/09/2015, and CO has given the following comments
> 
> "You have advised you were unemployed between August 2004 and June 2007. You have provided evidence of seven years and one months skilled employment up to 11/09/2014. Unless you have evidence of skilled employment since then you will not achieve 15 employment points and the
> required total of 60 points. You were allowed until 26 November 2015 to provide satisfactory employment evidence."
> 
> Kindly advise on the above mention situation.


When you did your assessment? I think you submitted reference letter & salary slips till Sep 2014. Did you submitted your reference letter with latest dates along with bank statement & salary slips


----------



## Tushar_2015

abbasraza said:


> When you did your assessment? I think you submitted reference letter & salary slips till Sep 2014. Did you submitted your reference letter with latest dates along with bank statement & salary slips


I have provided only tax documents & reference letters. Shall I submit the salary slip and bank statement ?


----------



## abbasraza

Tushar_2015 said:


> I have provided only tax documents & reference letters. Shall I submit the salary slip and bank statement ?


Please check the date on reference letter as Co counted experience till Sep 2014. Please share the latest reference letter along with following documents 
1. Latest reference letter mentioning that you still working in same organization with complete Job description 
2. Salary slips of last 1 year 
3. Bank statement showing your salary credited
4. Tax returns


----------



## andreyx108b

Tushar_2015 said:


> I have provided only tax documents & reference letters. Shall I submit the salary slip and bank statement ?


24 hour per week is totally fine. I guess yes, your assessment is to a certain date, and you ahve not provided docs do prove continues employment up to date.


----------



## Tushar_2015

abbasraza said:


> Please check the date on reference letter as Co counted experience till Sep 2014. Please share the latest reference letter along with following documents
> 1. Latest reference letter mentioning that you still working in same organization with complete Job description
> 2. Salary slips of last 1 year
> 3. Bank statement showing your salary credited
> 4. Tax returns


Thank you for the reply. I will share the information mentioned above.


----------



## KeeDa

Tushar_2015 said:


> I have the following work experience.
> 
> 1st work experience : Jul-2007 to Jun 2009 (Part Time - 24 hour/week)
> 2nd work experience : Jul-2009 to Sep 2015 (Full time - 48 hour / week)
> 
> Invitation for 189 given on 07/09/2015, and CO has given the following comments
> 
> "You have advised you were unemployed between August 2004 and June 2007. You have provided evidence of seven years and one months skilled employment up to 11/09/2014. Unless you have evidence of skilled employment since then you will not achieve 15 employment points and the
> required total of 60 points. You were allowed until 26 November 2015 to provide satisfactory employment evidence."
> 
> Kindly advise on the above mention situation.


Replied to you on the other thread as that one seems to have more information about your case. Lets discuss there.


----------



## australia_bound

Hi,

I have following two doubts while lodging my visa, can anyone of you please help me here. 

1. I have 2 different names in my documents (passport and other documents) 
In one the middle name is there and in other's its not there.
Should I select this option while lodging the visa -
" Ever been known by any other name?" 
And what should be the reason? That's just a mistake which was done by my parents while registering my documents or myself in the school. 
(This name mismatching isn't because of marriage or any other reason)

2. I have 2 months of skilled experience in my skilled nominated occupation.
(4 years have been deducted by ACS, intotal I have 4.2 years) 
And I'm currently with the same organisation and working in same department. (all my work experience is in India only)
I'm assuming that I should be saying yes to this question - 

" Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application? " 
Answer: Yes (less than 3 years in the past 10 years) 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## jewelthief

My CO contacted me in Mid September and sent me Natural Justice letter to ask me for my comments. My organization confirmed that I was employed during the specific time but didn't disclose my duties due to their information security policy. I replied within 3 days attaching statutory declaration of my supervisor. In parallel, I informed CO with an email that I am trying to obtain a foreign country PCC for my spouse (which DIBP needs) and It will take some more days to get it.

Now exactly after 42 days of natural justice letter, I got a reply from my CO in reply to the mail that I sent him about PCC of my spouse. The response only contained "Thank you for your information. Best Regards"

Does this mean that my CO has gone through my case and my reply to his natural justice letter? Should this also mean that he is satisfied with my response and only waiting for PCC of my spouse? 

Any body who has gone through this experience?


----------



## nitmanit02

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Okay finally after 8 days my medical has been uploaded today along with my family members medicals. It says there that no action is required but that my case will be referred to Bupa migration medical services. Anybody else got this message? Any idea what to expect.


For my wife, medical results were uploaded within 3 days, saying no action required. For me I saw the same message as yours (referred to Bupa). But after 2-3 days, my status also changed to no action required. "No action required" means that medical results have been uploaded and visa process can continue.


----------



## khsengineer

ThunderDownUnder said:


> just wondering if calling them multiple times leads to delay in the processing of the visa.
> i have called and e mailed zillion times


ThunderDownUnder, in your signature, you mentioned "verification self" Did they called you? what questions did they asked from you? It would really help. Was that technical?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

KeeDa said:


> Sorry to hear this mate. "referred" means possible problems with your medical results. Wait for further communication about this. Don't worry though. Most probably, they will ask you to undergo a test again. It could also be a false alarm and after a few days the status might change to finalised if their Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) (to whom they have been referred to) clears it.


Well... the thing is, I am not worried. I know why this happened. A couple of years back I had a minor case of non-communicable TB which did not affect my lungs but only a few lymph nodes in my neck. I took the 6 months treatment and was fully cured. I wanted to be truthful about my medical history and so disclosed this in eMedical before I went for my tests. Everything is clear including Chest X-ray. The only reason they have referred me to their medical centre is because I had something in the past and they want to make sure.

I could be wrong but I don't think it necessarily means that an MOC will have to clear my case. If I understand this correctly, an MOC only has to clear the case if there is a real risk of the applicant getting active TB or there are scars visible in the X-ray. Mine is clear. Anyway, best case scenario = CO clears the case after looking at my medical submissions because he/she is not worried. Worst case scenario = they make me undergo a test again. Whatever it is, I'll face it.

I figured better to do this than to lie that I never had anything in the past. What if it catches up with you when you sign up for medical insurance later on in Australia?!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

nitmanit02 said:


> For my wife, medical results were uploaded within 3 days, saying no action required. For me I saw the same message as yours (referred to Bupa). But after 2-3 days, my status also changed to no action required. "No action required" means that medical results have been uploaded and visa process can continue.


That's great to know, man! May I ask if you have anything in your medical history for which you were cured?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Hearty congratulations neerajaset and gurudev!


----------



## Varun Kumar

Hi guys, " nostalgia nut" and others worrying about "referred" status in medical processing.

It is very common to get such a status, as I have seen with me and my friends even.
To my understanding, I reckon the tests which can be done immediately at the centre would be finished, but the others (may b due to possible lack of equipment or other reason) would be sent to a medical lab or so where the probe goes on and that's the reason they put as "referred", something they don't perform independently.

Because i have seen the same thing in all most every situation of my friends and myself. So, don't worry about it as everyone who haven't got any problem in the past also went through the same status quotes 

Hope this helps and relieves your tension.


Thanks
Varun Kumar Paruchuri


----------



## nitmanit02

Nostalgia Nut said:


> That's great to know, man! May I ask if you have anything in your medical history for which you were cured?


Yes. I had an accident about 10 years ago, for which I had 3 surgeries in my thigh. I had submitted reports to the medical officer. I think that is the reason, the case get referred as they want to double check whether the candidate is healthy enough. The key is we should be honest about any medical condition.


----------



## KeeDa

australia_bound said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have following two doubts while lodging my visa, can anyone of you please help me here.
> 
> 1. I have 2 different names in my documents (passport and other documents)
> In one the middle name is there and in other's its not there.
> Should I select this option while lodging the visa -
> " Ever been known by any other name?"
> And what should be the reason? That's just a mistake which was done by my parents while registering my documents or myself in the school.
> (This name mismatching isn't because of marriage or any other reason)
> 
> 2. I have 2 months of skilled experience in my skilled nominated occupation.
> (4 years have been deducted by ACS, intotal I have 4.2 years)
> And I'm currently with the same organisation and working in same department. (all my work experience is in India only)
> I'm assuming that I should be saying yes to this question -
> 
> " Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application? "
> Answer: Yes (less than 3 years in the past 10 years)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. See if there is a question about 'variation of name' (not different name), and mention that at some instances, authorities have chosen to write only your first and last names (omitting the middle name).

2. Correct.


----------



## KeeDa

jewelthief said:


> My CO contacted me in Mid September and sent me Natural Justice letter to ask me for my comments. My organization confirmed that I was employed during the specific time but didn't disclose my duties due to their information security policy. I replied within 3 days attaching statutory declaration of my supervisor. In parallel, I informed CO with an email that I am trying to obtain a foreign country PCC for my spouse (which DIBP needs) and It will take some more days to get it.
> 
> Now exactly after 42 days of natural justice letter, I got a reply from my CO in reply to the mail that I sent him about PCC of my spouse. The response only contained "Thank you for your information. Best Regards"
> 
> Does this mean that my CO has gone through my case and my reply to his natural justice letter? Should this also mean that he is satisfied with my response and only waiting for PCC of my spouse?
> 
> Any body who has gone through this experience?


There are some applicants in your situation on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...se-info-received-should-withdraw-reapply.html

Maybe post there and see if you get any help.

I wish you all the very best.


----------



## seledi

Guys,

How a employment verificaion happens? Will they call the collegues given in the reference letter for ACS? or do they have agencies in INDIA??


Regards,
Seledi


----------



## KeeDa

seledi said:


> Guys,
> 
> How a employment verificaion happens? Will they call the collegues given in the reference letter for ACS? or do they have agencies in INDIA??
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


Not colleagues, but the HR.


----------



## vmadhav531

*Clarification Required for VISA processing Oct 2015*

Guys,

Please help me with the below 

Here is the background

ACS : Dec 2014
PTE (7.5) : July 2015
EOI : Jun 26th 2015
Invite : Aug 3rd 2015
Submitted VISA application : Sep 29th 2015

Didnt attach any documents yet to the visa application. I was waiting for case officer to get assigned so i can explain him my situation.

I have included my wife as well as my daugher( 2.1 yrs) application in what i have submitted. My wife is due this december 1st week. 

What should be the way ahead, should i submit whatever documents i have now and let case officer know the situation so he can keep the visa application on hold??

Also, how do we submit Form 80, Should i download , fill, scan and upload

Thanks for your help
Venu


----------



## seledi

KeeDa said:


> Not colleagues, but the HR.



Thanks keeda


----------



## seledi

KeeDa said:


> Not colleagues, but the HR.



Thanks keeda


----------



## KeeDa

vmadhav531 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please help me with the below
> 
> Here is the background
> 
> ACS : Dec 2014
> PTE (7.5) : July 2015
> EOI : Jun 26th 2015
> Invite : Aug 3rd 2015
> Submitted VISA application : Sep 29th 2015
> 
> Didnt attach any documents yet to the visa application. I was waiting for case officer to get assigned so i can explain him my situation.
> 
> I have included my wife as well as my daugher( 2.1 yrs) application in what i have submitted. My wife is due this december 1st week.
> 
> What should be the way ahead, should i submit whatever documents i have now and let case officer know the situation so he can keep the visa application on hold??
> 
> Also, how do we submit Form 80, Should i download , fill, scan and upload
> 
> Thanks for your help
> Venu


Upload all documents except for PCCs and medicals. When your case is allocated, your CO will email you regarding medicals. You can then inform and request them to put your case on hold.

Form80- you can fill it with pen and upload. Most here prefer to fill using keyboard, print, sign, scan and merge back the signature page.


----------



## vmadhav531

Thank you Keeda for your help..

I just checked my inbox and there is an email from Immigration asking to upload the documents. Will go ahead and upload them today.

Good day


----------



## abbasraza

abbasraza said:


> CO requested from me for 2nd PCC for names which i am known(mentioned in affidavit). In some papers, my 1st & middle name is mentioned & in some my middle name is mentioned so i submitted Affidavit to avoid confusion. But CO requested for 2nd PCC for all names which i mentioned. I already emailed them PCC can only be generated with name which is mentioned on passport only. My complete name is mentioned on passport. Same PCC already submitted at the time of visa submission. For discussion, whenever i call their no. They say CO will contact you. Be patient. I get standard reply from them. 7 days passed now but no reply yet. I have not clicked on request complete button because the requested document can't be generated. How multiple PCC's can be generated for single person. This request is invalid but no contact with CO yet. How we can proceed further. Please guide.





gurudev said:


> my 2 cents - Is it possible to get a written response from the PCC issuing authority to say that "PCC can be issued only for the name mentioned in the passport"? You may attach this as the proof and send it to CO and then await his response. CO should understand and get back to you if s/he is not satisfied. But the response from the CO will come at its own sweet pace - there is no way to expedite the response from the CO.


On 29th October, I was lucky to get new PCC from authority. I uploaded immediately on immi account.


----------



## gurudev

abbasraza said:


> On 29th October, I was lucky to get new PCC from authority. I uploaded immediately on immi account.


Good news. How did they agree this time? I believe they refused to issue a new PCC with different name? Pls share as it might be helpful for others.

Also don't forget to click the request complete button


----------



## murtza4u

*Job Verification*

I just got to know that on 29 Oct, Australian High Commission verified my current employment by calling my company's head office Overseas. After phone verification, they sent them an email to verify the same and about my employment. So it's kind of a dual verification. My company's head office (Overseas) replied them on 30 Oct. I claimed points for 8 years of employment from which this (current) employment is of 5 years.

Can experts suggest that whether it would be enough for them to continue the processing of my case towards grant or would they further verify my previous employments as well? Or any self verification? What is the trend?

Keeda?


----------



## vikram3151981

CO asked for Form 80 for my non-migrating spouse on 29/10/2015 and I uploaded it on same day along with reply to CO with attached Form 80.
Skill select sent me an email on 30/10/2015 stating:
"I have noted missing or incomplete information for the applicant and regarding the following;

Employment, Unemployment or Education:
Please advise of the months and years of employment in particular regarding the various change in job descriptions with the same company employed as Chargeman to Junior Works manager;

Please advise of the Factory name, is it Ordnance Factory or other name;

Regarding your education please include the months of the years regarding all study and the full names of the education institutions and full street addresses.

Are you able to give a date of arrival in Australia??

Please provide the details on the appropriate spreadsheets, do not complete a form 80 again, return the spreadsheets attached by return email attachments"

I emailed them the above info with a copy to CO.

Any ideas what to expect next???


----------



## gurudev

murtza4u said:


> I just got to know that on 29 Oct, Australian High Commission verified my current employment by calling my company's head office Overseas. After phone verification, they sent them an email to verify the same and my employment. So it's kind of a dual verification. My company's head office (Overseas) replied them on 30 Oct. I claimed points for 8 years of employment from which this (current) employment is of 5 years.
> 
> Can experts suggest that whether it would be enough for them to continue the processing of my case towards grant or would they further verify my previous employments as well? Or any self verification? What is the trend?
> 
> Keeda?


If your employer has confirmed your jobs and responsibilities as per the work reference letter, you should have all the reason to expect a positive response. 

As 5 out of 8 years were spent in this company, there are very remote chances of them contacting your previous employers. But you never know and should be prepared.


----------



## KeeDa

murtza4u said:


> I just got to know that on 29 Oct, Australian High Commission verified my current employment by calling my company's head office Overseas. After phone verification, they sent them an email to verify the same and about my employment. So it's kind of a dual verification. My company's head office (Overseas) replied them on 30 Oct. I claimed points for 8 years of employment from which this (current) employment is of 5 years.
> 
> Can experts suggest that whether it would be enough for them to continue the processing of my case towards grant or would they further verify my previous employments as well? Or any self verification? What is the trend?
> 
> Keeda?


There is no trend. It all depends on how satisfied they are with your employers' response.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

I'm surprised that they're calling head offices for certain people. I thought they only called the manager who issued the reference letter, if at all they even call.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Varun Kumar and nitmanit02, do you know if being referred to bupa causes any delay compared to straight health clearance? And how long a delay are we looking at here?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Visa application submitted!*


Update: I have submitted my Visa application today.


----------



## Jagmohan40

hi all

on 27th CO asked me to get my health check up done for myself spouse and two kids. today we went for medicals and every thing went smooth till the time I was asked to submit my urine sample again as they found ocult blood in my urine and said that this happens with people as few might not drink enough water in morning. 


Does anyone experienced same during medicals? What is the fate ? how does it impacts PR?


----------



## andreyx108b

Jagmohan40 said:


> hi all on 27th CO asked me to get my health check up done for myself spouse and two kids. today we went for medicals and every thing went smooth till the time I was asked to submit my urine sample again as they found ocult blood in my urine and said that this happens with people as few might not drink enough water in morning. Does anyone experienced same during medicals? What is the fate ? how does it impacts PR?


When i was doing meds, family before me had same issue (husband did), they re-submitted and it was fine next day. I am still in touch with them.


----------



## insiyac

gurudev said:


> Don't worry mate! Patience is a big virtue.. you'll realize for sure.
> 
> Can you pls share your timelines? Ideally in your signatures. This will help us to answer your questions better.


Hi gurudev,

It seems I cannot have a signature unless I have 5 good posts. So for the time being pasting my timeline in the message body 

*IELTS : 14/03/15 : L8/R9/W8/S8 | EA CDR(Electronics engineer) submitted : 17/05/15 | EA +ve outcome (Professional engineer) : 28/07/15 | EOI : 29/07/15 | Invite : 03/08/15 | Application submitted : 04/08/15 | Docs uploaded (except PCC and medical) : 06/08/15 | CO contact : 21/09/15 (requested PCC, Employment evidence, health exam) | Request complete : 15/10/15 | ??? *


----------



## insiyac

I am actually getting married in December and the groom is a citizen of Aus. We heard spouse visas were taking roughly 12 months to get granted so we thought of applying PR for me before the wedding. 

I want to get the grant asap so that I can focus on the wedding completely!

Insiya

IELTS : 14/03/15 : L8/R9/W8/S8 | EA CDR(Electronics engineer) submitted : 17/05/15 | EA +ve outcome (Professional engineer) : 28/07/15 | EOI : 29/07/15 | Invite : 03/08/15 | Application submitted : 04/08/15 | Docs uploaded (except PCC and medical) : 06/08/15 | CO contact : 21/09/15 (requested PCC, Employment evidence, health exam) | Request complete : 15/10/15 | ???


----------



## gurudev

insiyac said:


> I am actually getting married in December and the groom is a citizen of Aus. We heard spouse visas were taking roughly 12 months to get granted so we thought of applying PR for me before the wedding.
> 
> I want to get the grant asap so that I can focus on the wedding completely!
> 
> Insiya
> 
> IELTS : 14/03/15 : L8/R9/W8/S8 | EA CDR(Electronics engineer) submitted : 17/05/15 | EA +ve outcome (Professional engineer) : 28/07/15 | EOI : 29/07/15 | Invite : 03/08/15 | Application submitted : 04/08/15 | Docs uploaded (except PCC and medical) : 06/08/15 | CO contact : 21/09/15 (requested PCC, Employment evidence, health exam) | Request complete : 15/10/15 | ???


Wish you all the best for your future and best of luck for a quick grant.


----------



## Here_to_fly

insiyac said:


> I am actually getting married in December and the groom is a citizen of Aus. We heard spouse visas were taking roughly 12 months to get granted so we thought of applying PR for me before the wedding.
> 
> I want to get the grant asap so that I can focus on the wedding completely!
> 
> Insiya
> 
> IELTS : 14/03/15 : L8/R9/W8/S8 | EA CDR(Electronics engineer) submitted : 17/05/15 | EA +ve outcome (Professional engineer) : 28/07/15 | EOI : 29/07/15 | Invite : 03/08/15 | Application submitted : 04/08/15 | Docs uploaded (except PCC and medical) : 06/08/15 | CO contact : 21/09/15 (requested PCC, Employment evidence, health exam) | Request complete : 15/10/15 | ???


Best of luck Insiya. 
Why don't you try reaching DIBP on call. That might help you to get quick grant.


----------



## nitmanit02

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Varun Kumar and nitmanit02, do you know if being referred to bupa causes any delay compared to straight health clearance? And how long a delay are we looking at here?


Hi,
As I mentioned earlier, my status was changed from "referred to Bupa" to "no action required" within 2-3 days. So don't worry


----------



## msgforsunil

*WhatApp group for folks in/planning to migrate to Melbourne shortly*

Do we have a WhatApp group for folks in/planning to migrate to Melbourne shortly? If yes, please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## vinzy

msgforsunil said:


> Do we have a WhatApp group for folks in/planning to migrate to Melbourne shortly? If yes, please let me know.
> 
> Thank you.


me too searching for a similar group....better to have known people beforehand


----------



## vikram3151981

vikram3151981 said:


> CO asked for Form 80 for my non-migrating spouse on 29/10/2015 and I uploaded it on same day along with reply to CO with attached Form 80.
> Skill select sent me an email on 30/10/2015 stating:
> "I have noted missing or incomplete information for the applicant and regarding the following;
> 
> Employment, Unemployment or Education:
> Please advise of the months and years of employment in particular regarding the various change in job descriptions with the same company employed as Chargeman to Junior Works manager;
> 
> Please advise of the Factory name, is it Ordnance Factory or other name;
> 
> Regarding your education please include the months of the years regarding all study and the full names of the education institutions and full street addresses.
> 
> Are you able to give a date of arrival in Australia??
> 
> Please provide the details on the appropriate spreadsheets, do not complete a form 80 again, return the spreadsheets attached by return email attachments"
> 
> I emailed them the above info with a copy to CO.
> 
> Any ideas what to expect next???



Expert comments please..............


----------



## gurudev

vikram3151981 said:


> Expert comments please..............


Patience is the key word here  Just pray that the co gets back to you quickly.


----------



## Jeeten#80

You just have to wait and watch now.

As you have done your part and now its the departments turn.



vikram3151981 said:


> Expert comments please..............


----------



## Faris_ksa

Jeeten#80 said:


> Update: I have submitted my Visa application today.


It is great to hear that Jeeten. You were one of those guys who helped everyone while you were waiting patiently for your invitation, some of whom you helped already got grants & some still waiting. I wish you a speedy grant and on behalf of all those you helped i say " thank you & good luck".


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thank you Faris!!!

Good Luck to you too!!!




Faris_ksa said:


> It is great to hear that Jeeten. You were one of those guys who helped everyone while you were waiting patiently for your invitation, some of whom you helped already got grants & some still waiting. I wish you a speedy grant and on behalf of all those you helped i say " thank you & good luck".


----------



## msgforsunil

Jeeten#80 said:


> Thank you Faris!!!
> 
> Good Luck to you too!!!



Hopefully, it's a smooth sail for you Jeeten, wherein you get the grant in a month or two and without being picked for an external check.

All the best. Hope, we cross our roads sometimes in future. 

Cheers


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Jeeten#80 said:


> Update: I have submitted my Visa application today.


All the Best Jeeten !!!
You submitting so late... any specific reason..


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hi Friends,

Do CO call both primary and dependent migrant... 
What questions they generally ask ...

Also, I just noticed that though my current employer has provided me ref. letter(with digital signature of HR), but no email id or phone number is mentioned..... I am confused to whom CO will call ... do they refer to my Offer letter for same....

Please suggest ..


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thank you for your wishes!!!

Our paths will cross for sure sometime in future. Lets stay in touch.




msgforsunil said:


> Hopefully, it's a smooth sail for you Jeeten, wherein you get the grant in a month or two and without being picked for an external check.
> 
> All the best. Hope, we cross our roads sometimes in future.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Jeeten#80

All the best to you too Saurabh !!!

Had some other priorities, so did't have time to lodge the application.




saurabhgoel123 said:


> All the Best Jeeten !!!
> You submitting so late... any specific reason..


----------



## vikram3151981

Jeeten & Gurudev

Thanks.
But Patience is a virtue which everybody doesn't possess. 
Lol


----------



## vikram3151981

@Jeeten 
All the very best with your visa application


----------



## KeeDa

Never heard them calling the dependent applicant. But they may if partner points are claimed. The call is mainly an interview to understand and verify the facts that have been presented in our case. If contact details are not given, they will find out the right person to reach out to in your organisation and call them. See if these examples help answer your questions:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaited-august-2015-a-97.html#post8287386

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-843.html#post8295746

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-applicants-status-188.html#post8466362

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8574122-post680.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/798138-employment-verification.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7787186-post5763.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...verification-please-urgent-help-required.html



saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Do CO call both primary and dependent migrant...
> What questions they generally ask ...
> 
> Also, I just noticed that though my current employer has provided me ref. letter(with digital signature of HR), but no email id or phone number is mentioned..... I am confused to whom CO will call ... do they refer to my Offer letter for same....
> 
> Please suggest ..


----------



## murtza4u

On 27-Oct-2015, I got email that my case is allocated for further processing and "Last updated" date changed to 27-Oct in my immi account. on 29-Oct-2015 Australian High Commission in my own country conducted my employment verification. Does it mean an ESC (External Security Check) is started for my case? Or ESC is something else? Just wanted go guess the further time till grant.


----------



## Varun Kumar

Hi nostalgia nut,

The normal processing goes within a week...u have nothing at all to worry about it.....


----------



## vivekanandak

*Please help*

Hi,

Could any one help in addressing below queries

1) I claimed points under partner skills. Hence, I uploaded skills assessment from ACS and IELTS results. Do I need to upload the proofs of employment (Form16, Bank statements, offer letters) for my wife as well ?

2) I heard that If the VISA is granted tjen we need to visit Australia once within one year. In such case, complete family should make that visit or the main applicant travel is sufficient?

Thanks,
Vivekananda


----------



## insiyac

I just called the DIBP and they said my application is scheduled to be re-looked at only towards end of November. That's because they need to give 28-45 days of time for uploading requested docs after the CO contact. 

I was counting exact 45 days from CO contact date, but looks like it is 45 weekdays.


----------



## omarsh

insiyac said:


> I just called the DIBP and they said my application is scheduled to be re-looked at only towards end of November. That's because they need to give 28-45 days of time for uploading requested docs after the CO contact.
> 
> I was counting exact 45 days from CO contact date, but looks like it is 45 weekdays.



So they told you its 28-45 days after you have completed the request?


----------



## insiyac

omarsh said:


> So they told you its 28-45 days after you have completed the request?


No he said it's after the department has contacted you. So even if I complete the request the very next day, doesn't mean they start looking into it immediately.


----------



## omarsh

vivekanandak said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could any one help in addressing below queries
> 
> 1) I claimed points under partner skills. Hence, I uploaded skills assessment from ACS and IELTS results. Do I need to upload the proofs of employment (Form16, Bank statements, offer letters) for my wife as well ?
> 
> 2) I heard that If the VISA is granted tjen we need to visit Australia once within one year. In such case, complete family should make that visit or the main applicant travel is sufficient?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vivekananda


For the second point every person granted the visa must validate his or her visa.

Seniors can confirm this point, but it only makes sense.


----------



## omarsh

insiyac said:


> No he said it's after the department has contacted you. So even if I complete the request the very next day, doesn't mean they start looking into it immediately.


Yeah this makes sense, from where is your GSM team?

Today is my 33th day since CO contact, I was told Adelaide team (my case) will start looking at the application again 35 to 40 days after contact.


----------



## KeeDa

omarsh said:


> For the second point every person granted the visa must validate his or her visa.
> 
> Seniors can confirm this point, but it only makes sense.


Yes, all who have been granted the PR visa have to make the trip on or before the IED. Those who don't will lose the PR, while others who did get to keep their PR.


----------



## insiyac

omarsh said:


> Yeah this makes sense, from where is your GSM team?
> 
> Today is my 33th day since CO contact, I was told Adelaide team (my case) will start looking at the application again 35 to 40 days after contact.


Mine is from Adelaide as well..


----------



## abbasraza

murtza4u said:


> On 27-Oct-2015, I got email that my case is allocated for further processing and "Last updated" date changed to 27-Oct in my immi account. on 29-Oct-2015 Australian High Commission in my own country conducted my employment verification. Does it mean an ESC (External Security Check) is started for my case? Or ESC is something else? Just wanted go guess the further time till grant.


How employment verification was done through phone or email or visit in your office? To whom they normally contact i.e. boss or HR department? What they normally check, did you got any information?


----------



## abbasraza

omarsh said:


> Yeah this makes sense, from where is your GSM team?
> 
> Today is my 33th day since CO contact, I was told Adelaide team (my case) will start looking at the application again 35 to 40 days after contact.


How many days CO normally takes for rechecking/revisiting your application? We can count days when CO contact us or when we click request complete button after uploading the document. Please guide.


----------



## omarsh

insiyac said:


> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah this makes sense, from where is your GSM team?
> 
> Today is my 33th day since CO contact, I was told Adelaide team (my case) will start looking at the application again 35 to 40 days after contact.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is from Adelaide as well..
Click to expand...

I was told by a member here he called DIBP and was informed Adelaide team is very busy, they would take 35 to 45 days to get back to the cases once CO has made the initial contact.


----------



## omarsh

abbasraza said:


> How many days CO normally takes for rechecking/revisiting your application? We can count days when CO contact us or when we click request complete button after uploading the document. Please guide.


Well most probably they count the days from the initial contact date, even in the correspondence they mention you have 28 days to complete the request, so in theory regardless whether you completed the request in the same day or 20 days later, CO will only look at the application after 28 days minimum, this can also increase when the team is busy, like in my case its been 33 days since contact and still I did not hear from them.

Hope this helps


----------



## andy_cool

Jeeten#80 said:


> All the best to you too Saurabh !!!
> 
> Had some other priorities, so did't have time to lodge the application.


Back in the game Jeeten. All the best. My 2 cents though.. 

in your quest to get a direct grant, dont get the PCC and Medicals done ahead of time as it impacts the IED allocation.

IF your current address is the same as that on your passport its fairly straight to get the PCC and you should be able to get it in a day while Medical takes around a week to 10 days to be updated by the Hospital.

If IED is not a criteria, you can load PCC and Medicals before your CO asks for it


----------



## saurabhgoel123

KeeDa said:


> Never heard them calling the dependent applicant. But they may if partner points are claimed. The call is mainly an interview to understand and verify the facts that have been presented in our case. If contact details are not given, they will find out the right person to reach out to in your organisation and call them. See if these examples help answer your questions:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaited-august-2015-a-97.html#post8287386
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-843.html#post8295746
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-applicants-status-188.html#post8466362
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8574122-post680.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/798138-employment-verification.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7787186-post5763.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...verification-please-urgent-help-required.html


Hi KeeDa,

Thanks for your suggestion. 
It seems CO are very smart in verification even though any contact number is missing. They can get in touch with HR of company by their own and get things verified. Yesterday I have also uploaded my latest payslip too... 
Fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vutukuricm

Hi All,

I have applied for subclass 189 and expecting the invite soon. I am planning to include my wife and kid as a dependents in my PR application. 
My questions is, my wife (Indian) passport is going to expire by 11-Nov-2016. I would like to know if there are any conditions on passport validity while lodging the PR application? some thing like we should have at least 1 year valid passport while lodging the Visa.

What do you suggest, to get her Passport renewed prior to visa application?


Please enlighten me.


----------



## tauseef

*Urgent Query*

Dear All,

I received email with subject "Permission to correct invite score" from GSM Brisbane, the contents of the email were

------------------------------------------------------

Dear XYZ 

On 11/05/2015, you received an invitation from the Department to apply for a SkillSelect visa subclass SN190. The score stated in the invitation was 65. This score was based in the information you provided in your SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI). 

We have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based and are satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect about:

*· Claimed 5 points for overseas employment experience however this has not been verified therefore no points can be awarded.*

We find that your invitation score is actually 60.

We note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.

We therefore seek your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.

As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’). 

Your points test score has been provisionally assessed as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, a processing officer will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score.

If you wish to respond to this letter, please do so within 28 days after receipt of this email. As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted.

Please respond by email to [email protected] stating, I give/do not give (delete one) consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.

If you do not respond, your application may be decided after this time frame based on the available information. 

Please note that if any mandatory criterion is not satisfied, only a decision to refuse to grant the visa can be made, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

At the time of invitation I had 65+5 points (65 points as per fact and 5 points for SS), this makes total of 70 points at the time of invitation, but they are saying that I had 65 points and now they want to reduce them to 60 points based on the fact that "*Claimed 5 points for overseas employment experience however this has not been verified therefore no points can be awarded*".

This is very strange for me, they replied after 5 months with this letter. Does this means that they were unable to verify my employment as per submitted docs and employment proofs? I claimed 10 points as I had more than 5 years of experience after 2 years were reduced by ACS.

One thing I recall that I did a mistake when I was completing my VISA application (after receiving the invitation). When It was asked in 

Employment in nominated occupation
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

Yes

Duration of overseas employment:

Less than 3 years in the past 10 years

Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely relatedoccupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

No

I wrongly selected "less than 3 years in the past 10 years", I should have slected "5 years" I thought they were asking about my JOB if I had done any outside of my home country (I worked for 2 years in Malaysia). Later I submitted form 1023 "Notification for incorrect answers" where I rectified this mistake. I don't know if they read that or not.

Kindly advise what to do, should I talk to them and inform I had 65+5 (70_ points at the time of invitation and my experience as assessed by ACS is more than 5 years?

Could this result in VISA rejection (reduction of points) or what. Please help me out over this as you guys have always done this in the past.


----------



## rajrajinin

tauseef said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received email with subject "Permission to correct invite score" from GSM Brisbane, the contents of the email were
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dear XYZ
> 
> On 11/05/2015, you received an invitation from the Department to apply for a SkillSelect visa subclass SN190. The score stated in the invitation was 65. This score was based in the information you provided in your SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI).
> 
> We have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based and are satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect about:
> 
> *· Claimed 5 points for overseas employment experience however this has not been verified therefore no points can be awarded.*
> 
> We find that your invitation score is actually 60.
> 
> We note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.
> 
> We therefore seek your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.
> 
> As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’).
> 
> Your points test score has been provisionally assessed as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, a processing officer will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score.
> 
> If you wish to respond to this letter, please do so within 28 days after receipt of this email. As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted.
> 
> Please respond by email to [email protected] stating, I give/do not give (delete one) consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.
> 
> If you do not respond, your application may be decided after this time frame based on the available information.
> 
> Please note that if any mandatory criterion is not satisfied, only a decision to refuse to grant the visa can be made, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> At the time of invitation I had 65+5 points (65 points as per fact and 5 points for SS), this makes total of 70 points at the time of invitation, but they are saying that I had 65 points and now they want to reduce them to 60 points based on the fact that "*Claimed 5 points for overseas employment experience however this has not been verified therefore no points can be awarded*".
> 
> This is very strange for me, they replied after 5 months with this letter. Does this means that they were unable to verify my employment as per submitted docs and employment proofs? I claimed 10 points as I had more than 5 years of experience after 2 years were reduced by ACS.
> 
> One thing I recall that I did a mistake when I was completing my VISA application (after receiving the invitation). When It was asked in
> 
> Employment in nominated occupation
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> 
> Yes
> 
> Duration of overseas employment:
> 
> Less than 3 years in the past 10 years
> 
> Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely relatedoccupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> 
> No
> 
> I wrongly selected "less than 3 years in the past 10 years", I should have slected "5 years" I thought they were asking about my JOB if I had done any outside of my home country (I worked for 2 years in Malaysia). Later I submitted form 1023 "Notification for incorrect answers" where I rectified this mistake. I don't know if they read that or not.
> 
> Kindly advise what to do, should I talk to them and inform I had 65+5 (70_ points at the time of invitation and my experience as assessed by ACS is more than 5 years?
> 
> Could this result in VISA rejection (reduction of points) or what. Please help me out over this as you guys have always done this in the past.


Hi, 

If you provide your consent for reduction of points, they will assessed your application based on 60 points. In the mail they have clearly mentioned that even after reduction you would have got the invitation, hence you have not jump the queue (though 190 doesnt have queue like 189)

Your visa application wont be rejected ifyou give your consent for reduction. My answer is based on the similar cases reported by the members on this forum. You may search for similar case here. 

Cheers.


----------



## KeeDa

vutukuricm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for subclass 189 and expecting the invite soon. I am planning to include my wife and kid as a dependents in my PR application.
> My questions is, my wife (Indian) passport is going to expire by 11-Nov-2016. I would like to know if there are any conditions on passport validity while lodging the PR application? some thing like we should have at least 1 year valid passport while lodging the Visa.
> 
> What do you suggest, to get her Passport renewed prior to visa application?
> 
> 
> Please enlighten me.


Yes, there is a requirement or rather recommendation that passport should be valid for at least 6 more months. You can get it renewed before the visa application or during visa processing. I would suggest you get a new one.


----------



## tauseef

rajrajinin said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you provide your consent for reduction of points, they will assessed your application based on 60 points. In the mail they have clearly mentioned that even after reduction you would have got the invitation, hence you have not jump the queue (though 190 doesnt have queue like 189)
> 
> Your visa application wont be rejected ifyou give your consent for reduction. My answer is based on the similar cases reported by the members on this forum. You may search for similar case here.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for your feedback. But I didn't get one things why they are reducing my points? is it due to lack of employment verification or was it due to my mistake where I selected less than 5 years? and even then I claimed 10 points for experience and at the time of invitation I had 70 points not 65.


----------



## KeeDa

tauseef said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received email with subject "Permission to correct invite score" from GSM Brisbane, the contents of the email were
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dear XYZ
> 
> On 11/05/2015, you received an invitation from the Department to apply for a SkillSelect visa subclass SN190. The score stated in the invitation was 65. This score was based in the information you provided in your SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI).
> 
> We have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based and are satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect about:
> 
> *· Claimed 5 points for overseas employment experience however this has not been verified therefore no points can be awarded.*
> 
> We find that your invitation score is actually 60.
> 
> We note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.
> 
> We therefore seek your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.
> 
> As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’).
> 
> Your points test score has been provisionally assessed as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, a processing officer will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score.
> 
> If you wish to respond to this letter, please do so within 28 days after receipt of this email. As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted.
> 
> Please respond by email to [email protected] stating, I give/do not give (delete one) consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.
> 
> If you do not respond, your application may be decided after this time frame based on the available information.
> 
> Please note that if any mandatory criterion is not satisfied, only a decision to refuse to grant the visa can be made, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> At the time of invitation I had 65+5 points (65 points as per fact and 5 points for SS), this makes total of 70 points at the time of invitation, but they are saying that I had 65 points and now they want to reduce them to 60 points based on the fact that "*Claimed 5 points for overseas employment experience however this has not been verified therefore no points can be awarded*".
> 
> This is very strange for me, they replied after 5 months with this letter. Does this means that they were unable to verify my employment as per submitted docs and employment proofs? I claimed 10 points as I had more than 5 years of experience after 2 years were reduced by ACS.
> 
> One thing I recall that I did a mistake when I was completing my VISA application (after receiving the invitation). When It was asked in
> 
> Employment in nominated occupation
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> 
> Yes
> 
> Duration of overseas employment:
> 
> Less than 3 years in the past 10 years
> 
> Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely relatedoccupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> 
> No
> 
> I wrongly selected "less than 3 years in the past 10 years", I should have slected "5 years" I thought they were asking about my JOB if I had done any outside of my home country (I worked for 2 years in Malaysia). Later I submitted form 1023 "Notification for incorrect answers" where I rectified this mistake. I don't know if they read that or not.
> 
> Kindly advise what to do, should I talk to them and inform I had 65+5 (70_ points at the time of invitation and my experience as assessed by ACS is more than 5 years?
> 
> Could this result in VISA rejection (reduction of points) or what. Please help me out over this as you guys have always done this in the past.


I would say don't agree to points reduction just yet and bring this matter to their notice via an email first. Mention all the details about this mistake like you have stated above and include the reference to the 1023 that you submitted.


----------



## Faris_ksa

insiyac said:


> I just called the DIBP and they said my application is scheduled to be re-looked at only towards end of November. That's because they need to give 28-45 days of time for uploading requested docs after the CO contact.
> 
> I was counting exact 45 days from CO contact date, but looks like it is 45 weekdays.


It should be 5 to 6 weeks around 35-45 days since the contact to look again for the application. In my case i was contacted after 42 days (6 weeks) of my first CO e-mail to be requested additional information on 2nd October when i called to check if they received the documents i was told to wait 5 weeks from CO contact date.

So in your case i guess it might be looked at this week or early next week. They may have told you to wait for longer to have some room in case they get busy with workload.


----------



## abbasraza

Faris_ksa said:


> It should be 5 to 6 weeks around 35-45 days since the contact to look again for the application. In my case i was contacted after 42 days (6 weeks) of my first CO e-mail to be requested additional information on 2nd October when i called to check if they received the documents i was told to wait 5 weeks from CO contact date.
> 
> So in your case i guess it might be looked at this week or early next week. They may have told you to wait for longer to have some room in case they get busy with workload.


Did CO requested twice for additional information? Any specific reasons? What were the information requested in both cases?


----------



## yasmeenaaa

hi all , i want to ask you something pls



i want to be sure of the military issue
as my brother didnt enter the army if he marked in the forms no for joining the army will the co will request any docs to prove that he didnt enter or just no will be enough?

also pls inform me about your situation in this point


----------



## gurudev

yasmeenaaa said:


> hi all , i want to ask you something pls
> 
> 
> 
> i want to be sure of the military issue
> as my brother didnt enter the army if he marked in the forms no for joining the army will the co will request any docs to prove that he didnt enter or just no will be enough?
> 
> also pls inform me about your situation in this point


If you are referring to Form 80 - a simple "N/A" should be sufficient. No questions are asked.


----------



## Faris_ksa

abbasraza said:


> Did CO requested twice for additional information? Any specific reasons? What were the information requested in both cases?


The first CO did't request for additional information as i front loaded all possible documents. Just i have got acknowledgment documents received and general massage that all applicants have to go through routine checks and this can take some time. The second CO after 6 weeks requested for one form 1399 (service form), it is rare but it could be asked especially for people who were in conflict zone at some point of their life also known (war crimes declaration)...i have seen 1 or 2 other guys in the excel sheet were requested the same. 

I only hope this time they don't request for more documents and result in another 5-6 weeks wait period again.


----------



## omarsh

Did all of you guys with CO were informed your application is going through routine checks?

In my case i only knew about my CO after she requested additional documents, so I'm curious.


----------



## sharan22too

Hi All, I submitted my visa application on 18th July through an agent..Co contacted on 9th Sept and asked for pcc. My agent said she submitted on 22nd Sept..I just came to know I can create an immi account despite having an agent. When I checked I saw the date received for pcc as 28th Oct. Does it mean she has uploaded the document on 28th Oct?


----------



## brisbane_bound

sharan22too said:


> Hi All, I submitted my visa application on 18th July through an agent..Co contacted on 9th Sept and asked for pcc. My agent said she submitted on 22nd Sept..I just came to know I can create an immi account despite having an agent. When I checked I saw the date received for pcc as 28th Oct. Does it mean she has uploaded the document on 28th Oct?


Hi sharan,

It is the date the CO checked your pcc and updated the received date..These days after an initial request, the CO will come back to a file only after some 35-40 odd days..You might be receiving your grant soon. Btw, i lodged mine on 18th as well..Waiting for grant

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## sharan22too

Oh great , good luck brisbane bound

I had a doubt here cuz my friend has also submitted his visa application, through the same agent and the updated the additional documents today. His status was same as mine the moment the additional documents were uploaded.


----------



## brisbane_bound

sharan22too said:


> Oh great , good luck brisbane bound
> 
> I had a doubt here cuz my friend has also submitted his visa application, through the same agent and the updated the additional documents today. His status was same as mine the moment the additional documents were uploaded.


Your status should be Assessment in progress now..

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## sharan22too

brisbane_bound said:


> Your status should be Assessment in progress now..
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus One


Yes it is...


----------



## Ahmed_12

Hi guys,
i have applied my 189 visa and waiting for the decision. I have also applied for the NAB credit card and there was one option are you a permanent resident i said yes as my 189 visa is still in progress. The NAB asked for the 100 points verification which i gave them and they have approved my credit card. My question is will there be any problem. Should i tell the bank that i am still in 189 process ? Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

Ahmed_12 said:


> Hi guys, i have applied my 189 visa and waiting for the decision. I have also applied for the NAB credit card and there was one option are you a permanent resident i said yes as my 189 visa is still in progress. The NAB asked for the 100 points verification which i gave them and they have approved my credit card. My question is will there be any problem. Should i tell the bank that i am still in 189 process ? Thanks


It is not related. However, in some countries banks are required to check immigrant status - if they find out, your card maybe canceled.

I am not sure if there are any further consequences and if what i said above applies to Australia. 

However, it is better to avoid such situations in all cases. I have seen people in The UK cards canceled and their plans broken, when they needed money from their cards.


----------



## sharan22too

brisbane_bound said:


> Hi sharan,
> 
> It is the date the CO checked your pcc and updated the received date..These days after an initial request, the CO will come back to a file only after some 35-40 odd days..You might be receiving your grant soon. Btw, i lodged mine on 18th as well..Waiting for grant
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus One


Sorry to bother..

By date received, I meant the date across pcc in the next steps area.. while all the other docs have different dates ie the the dates they were uploaded. If my agent has submitted on 22nd it has to be 22nd Sept ideally right? But instead it shows 28 th oct...please correct me uf am wrong..My overall status is assessment in process..


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Okay guys... my health details section is now completely clear! Phew!! What a relief!  I was wondering what Bupa will come back to me for, but they seem to be happy with the Specialist doc's report that I submitted to the panel physician. The visa processing can now continue. Thank God! I'm quite relieved.


----------



## Ahmed_12

so do you mean getting credit card from the bank based on the australian permanent option will not affect the current on going 189 process


----------



## brisbane_bound

sharan22too said:


> Sorry to bother..
> 
> By date received, I meant the date across pcc in the next steps area.. while all the other docs have different dates ie the the dates they were uploaded. If my agent has submitted on 22nd it has to be 22nd Sept ideally right? But instead it shows 28 th oct...please correct me uf am wrong..My overall status is assessment in process..


I dont think he uploaded on 28th oct..Reason is that dibp gives only 28 days to upload the requested documents. So if u count, its way over that timeline..
Also, did your agent send the pcc to CO's mail id or uploaded to your account? 


Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

My Immi account still says "Application Received". Is it supposed to change to Assessment in progress or something like that at some point?

Also, for those who got direct grants over here... did your status ever change from Application Received to something else?


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> My Immi account still says "Application Received". Is it supposed to change to Assessment in progress or something like that at some point?
> 
> Also, for those who got direct grants over here... did your status ever change from Application Received to something else?


There are only 3 statuses- Application received, Assessment in progress, and Finalised. It changes to Assessment in progress if something was requested from you and after you click the RC button. Otherwise, if nothing was requested (i.e. in case of direct grants), it goes from Application received straight to Finalised when the PR is granted.


----------



## gurudev

Nostalgia Nut said:


> My Immi account still says "Application Received". Is it supposed to change to Assessment in progress or something like that at some point?
> 
> Also, for those who got direct grants over here... did your status ever change from Application Received to something else?


For me it was "application received" to "finalised" .


----------



## sharan22too

brisbane_bound said:


> I dont think he uploaded on 28th oct..Reason is that dibp gives only 28 days to upload the requested documents. So if u count, its way over that timeline..
> Also, did your agent send the pcc to CO's mail id or uploaded to your account?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus One


She earlier told me rhat she had mailed..and today she tells she did both.. Also I asked her to send a snapshot of the immi account status.. it was application received but I see assessment in process.. can it be different?


----------



## brisbane_bound

sharan22too said:


> She earlier told me rhat she had mailed..and today she tells she did both.. Also I asked her to send a snapshot of the immi account status.. it was application received but I see assessment in process.. can it be different?


Hmm..dont worry about the document date..it could be a system error..If you can see Assessment in progress, then it is all good to go..no problems there..She might have sent you an old screenshot by mistake..Your application is going in the right direction..Grant could be this week  

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## sharan22too

brisbane_bound said:


> Hmm..dont worry about the document date..it could be a system error..If you can see Assessment in progress, then it is all good to go..no problems there..She might have sent you an old screenshot by mistake..Your application is going in the right direction..Grant could be this week
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus One


Hopefully&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## insiyac

omarsh said:


> Did all of you guys with CO were informed your application is going through routine checks?
> 
> In my case i only knew about my CO after she requested additional documents, so I'm curious.


The first email I had from a CO was the one asking for additional documents. There was no status update prior to this.


----------



## mikki88

Hi All,

I have still not received any update on my application. :-( Its been more than 58 days. I had lodged visa on 7th Sep in Developer Programmer category. 


ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 60 | | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged 189 : 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | CO Allocation : Awaited | Grant Date : Awaited


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

mikki88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have still not received any update on my application. :-( Its been more than 58 days. I had lodged visa on 7th Sep in Developer Programmer category.
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 60 | | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged 189 : 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | CO Allocation : Awaited | Grant Date : Awaited


You got invite on 7th Sep and even submitted everything on the same day and yet haven't heard anything since??

What's going on here?


----------



## mikki88

thats whatz killing me


----------



## mikki88

Nostalgia Nut said:


> You got invite on 7th Sep and even submitted everything on the same day and yet haven't heard anything since??
> 
> What's going on here?



Thats what z killing me


----------



## brisbane_bound

mikki88 said:


> Thats what z killing me


Relax mate!! You will hear something soon..Many june and July guyz still waiting 

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## nitmanit02

Keeda/senior folks,
I have one question regarding PCC.
I have got the PCC letters for me and my spouse.
Do I need to upload the *PCC stamped Passport copy* as well along with PCC letters?

Thanks.


----------



## gurudev

nitmanit02 said:


> Keeda/senior folks,
> I have one question regarding PCC.
> I have got the PCC letters for me and my spouse.
> Do I need to upload the PCC stamped Passport copy as well along with PCC letters?
> 
> Thanks.


Only PCC letters.


----------



## nitmanit02

gurudev said:


> Only PCC letters.


Thanks Gurudev.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

brisbane_bound said:


> Relax mate!! You will hear something soon..Many june and July guyz still waiting
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus One


Ya but I'm just curious why they don't even have a CO allocated yet? I mean absolutely nothing since applied date! Is this normal?


----------



## brisbane_bound

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Ya but I'm just curious why they don't even have a CO allocated yet? I mean absolutely nothing since applied date! Is this normal?


I wont say this is normal but due to the load this seems to have happened with some cases..i remember a July applicant who had to call after 2 months to get a CO assigned!!

Guess they might be busy clearing backlogs now..cant say for sure though 

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## andreyx108b

I think June-July were very busy periods for COs, so some of them take 2+ month to touch your case...


----------



## brisbane_bound

andreyx108b said:


> I think June-July were very busy periods for COs, so some of them take 2+ month to touch your case...


True!! Im still waiting for grant 


Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

brisbane_bound said:


> True!! Im still waiting for grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus One


What's your applied date? Have you been assigned a CO? Have you been requested any docs?


----------



## brisbane_bound

Nostalgia Nut said:


> What's your applied date? Have you been assigned a CO? Have you been requested any docs?


Lodged on 18th July..CO allocated on 11th sept..No documents requested

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## abbasraza

brisbane_bound said:


> Lodged on 18th July..CO allocated on 11th sept..No documents requested
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus One


Did you called immigration office for update? What they said?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

brisbane_bound said:


> Lodged on 18th July..CO allocated on 11th sept..No documents requested
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus One


Any idea why there is so much delay?? Did you try calling or emailing them?

I'm amazed how many are getting direct grants within barely 2 months of applying. But many are also being made to wait for 4 to 5 months or so.


----------



## brisbane_bound

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Any idea why there is so much delay?? Did you try calling or emailing them?
> 
> I'm amazed how many are getting direct grants within barely 2 months of applying. But many are also being made to wait for 4 to 5 months or so.


I know..Its crazy
I called them once.. Got the standard response to wait and if anything is required, CO will contact

Have decided not to call and just wait patiently coz many July applicants are getting their grants now

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## brisbane_bound

abbasraza said:


> Did you called immigration office for update? What they said?


Standard response to wait and let CO contact if anything is required

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi Guys,
Just wanted to update in forum. Only documents left from our side were PCCs.

I received the PCC letter today for me and my spouse.
Have uploaded them in Immiaccount and clicked the "Request Complete" button.

Now eagerly waiting for the grant :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: 

Timeline (in addition to that in my signature)
Visa application submitted: 12/09/2015
PCC applied: 19/10/2015
PCC received: 02/11/2015

Thanks.


----------



## murtza4u

Congratulations to all on 1000+ pages of this thread. Best of luck to all


----------



## deepgill

brisbane_bound said:


> Standard response to wait and let CO contact if anything is required
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus One


Hi mate ... In this morning I also called to DIBP and got same answer as you.


----------



## praeon

Hello There,

I have applied for 189 on 22nd july and still waiting for the grant.

Can someone advise on getting bridging visa activated before current work visa 457 expires?
My work visa expires next year Jan. I am considering a job change and requires bridging to fulfil requirements.

Can I request DIBP to activate Bridging prior to current visa validity ends?

Thank you,
Praeon


----------



## omarsh

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Okay guys... my health details section is now completely clear! Phew!! What a relief!  I was wondering what Bupa will come back to me for, but they seem to be happy with the Specialist doc's report that I submitted to the panel physician. The visa processing can now continue. Thank God! I'm quite relieved.


Congrats


----------



## jadu87

I just got Grant!! That was super quick!


----------



## omarsh

jadu87 said:


> I just got Grant!! That was super quick!



Congrats, indeed thats super fast, 23 days more or less!

EDIT: Just saw you are actually onshore


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

jadu87 said:


> I just got Grant!! That was super quick!


Holy **** that is nuts! So quick! Congrats!!


----------



## nav_aus

With grace of God, I got grant this morning (in 30 days) - offshore applicant. lane:


----------



## jadu87

omarsh said:


> Congrats, indeed thats super fast, 23 days more or less!
> 
> EDIT: Just saw you are actually onshore


Thanks Omarsh!!

Yes, I'm onshore! 

I was shocked seeing another October applicant getting grant and that moment i have logged into IMMI and saw my application as FINALISED!


----------



## jadu87

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Holy **** that is nuts! So quick! Congrats!!


Thanks Nostalgia! Grants are flowing in for October applicants !!


----------



## omarsh

jadu87 said:


> Thanks Omarsh!!
> 
> Yes, I'm onshore!
> 
> I was shocked seeing another October applicant getting grant and that moment i have logged into IMMI and saw my application as FINALISED!



Really happy for you, best of luck!


----------



## omarsh

Today is the 35th day since CO contact and still playing the waiting game hehe


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

jadu87 and nav_aus, when were your COs assigned? Adelaide CO or elsewhere?


----------



## jadu87

Nostalgia Nut said:


> jadu87 and nav_aus, when were your COs assigned? Adelaide CO or elsewhere?


Not assigned, but from grant PDF I can see its from Adelaide. Anna Radford is the CO.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## seledi

Hi all,

Got CO allocated email today from GSM Adelaide

Regards,
seledi


----------



## omarsh

seledi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got CO allocated email today from GSM Adelaide
> 
> Regards,
> seledi


Congrats, can you please share your timeline?


----------



## KeeDa

jadu87 said:


> Not assigned, but from grant PDF I can see its from Adelaide. Anna Radford is the CO.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Congratulations. Glad to see another A0001 user. So we are 3 now- you, me and brisbane_bound


----------



## seledi

Hi,

Visa Invite : sep 07
Visa Lodged : oct 14
Co Contact : Nov 03

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## jadu87

KeeDa said:


> Congratulations. Glad to see another A0001 user. So we are 3 now- you, me and brisbane_bound


Thanks KeeDa. OPO is awesome!!

Sent from OnePlus One!!


----------



## nav_aus

Nostalgia Nut said:


> jadu87 and nav_aus, when were your COs assigned? Adelaide CO or elsewhere?


I didn't get any email for CO assignment - It was just a direct grants as today morning I was online and just then emails start pouring for three of us (Me, my husband and our lil daughter). I opened and it was a grant.

Ans yes, it was GSM Brisbane


----------



## ikisst21

seledi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Visa Invite : sep 07
> Visa Lodged : oct 14
> Co Contact : Nov 03
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


Can you share your timeline? What documents have you submitted? And what CO asked today? Reason for asking this is I also submitted my application on 14.Oct. 

Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## jelli-kallu

AWESOME, AWESOME!!! 

And for folks who are waiting, don't lose patience. Trust me when I say, "your grant is round the corner!"


----------



## WanderBug

Got my Grant


----------



## omarsh

Congrats WanderBug!!


That is quite fast!? you are not onshore are you?


----------



## WanderBug

No am in India,
I heard they are processing a little faster nowadays.
Doing the PCC and medical before hand also helped I guess.




omarsh said:


> Congrats WanderBug!!
> 
> 
> That is quite fast!? you are not onshore are you?


----------



## jadu87

WanderBug said:


> Got my Grant


Congrats WanderBug!!


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

KeeDa,

Can you please guide me on this. I received this correspondence from SkillSelect.
*************************************

Notification of SkillSelect EOI update This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
Your EOI may have changed in eligibility or points score. This could be due to reaching an age milestone, or due to changes the regulations for a subclass you have expressed interest in.
Please log on to the SkillSelect system to ensure that your information is accurate.
Your EOI expires on 31 Mar 2017
******************************************


Infact I have already submitted my application on 31May 2015. How does this change in the EOI matters now?


----------



## brisbane_bound

deepgill said:


> Hi mate ... In this morning I also called to DIBP and got same answer as you.


Ohh..I think it all depends on the person who picks up your call..if they didnt take any details, you can try calling at a different time of the day

Sent from my 0 using Tapatalk


----------



## brisbane_bound

jadu87 said:


> Thanks KeeDa. OPO is awesome!!
> 
> Sent from OnePlus One!!


It sure is  

Sent from my 0 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

jadu87 said:


> I just got Grant!! That was super quick!


jadu87,

I envy you man, congrats anyways


----------



## jadu87

ThunderDownUnder said:


> jadu87,
> 
> I envy you man, congrats anyways


Haha.. Thanks man! Your grant is on the way soon!!


----------



## seledi

ikisst21 said:


> Can you share your timeline? What documents have you submitted? And what CO asked today? Reason for asking this is I also submitted my application on 14.Oct.
> 
> Thanks a lot mate.


Developer : 261312
Points: 65
EOI: Sep 3rd
Invite: Sep 7th
Visa lodge : oct 24th
CO : nov 3rd

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## seledi

jelli-kallu said:


> AWESOME, AWESOME!!!
> 
> And for folks who are waiting, don't lose patience. Trust me when I say, "your grant is round the corner!"


Hi,

In your Timeline i can see "Call from High Commission: 19-Oct-2015"
Does everyone will get this? what they will ask??


Regards,
Seledi


----------



## seledi

seledi said:


> Developer : 261312
> Points: 65
> EOI: Sep 3rd
> Invite: Sep 7th
> Visa lodge : oct 24th
> CO : nov 3rd
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


CO asked for Form 80, PCC and Medicals


----------



## KeeDa

ThunderDownUnder said:


> KeeDa,
> 
> Can you please guide me on this. I received this correspondence from SkillSelect.
> *************************************
> 
> Notification of SkillSelect EOI update This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
> Your EOI may have changed in eligibility or points score. This could be due to reaching an age milestone, or due to changes the regulations for a subclass you have expressed interest in.
> Please log on to the SkillSelect system to ensure that your information is accurate.
> Your EOI expires on 31 Mar 2017
> ******************************************
> 
> 
> Infact I have already submitted my application on 31May 2015. How does this change in the EOI matters now?


1. When you applied for the visa, did your EOI not change from status INVITED to VISA LODGED?
2. If you login to skillSelect, do you see any new correspondence or a new paragraph at the bottom?
3. Did you have more than one EOIs and maybe this notification is from some other EOI?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

WanderBug said:


> No am in India,
> I heard they are processing a little faster nowadays.
> Doing the PCC and medical before hand also helped I guess.


Hi. Congrats!! Can you post your timeline esp. visa lodged date? I'm browsing thru phone and so cannot see any signatures.


----------



## WanderBug

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi. Congrats!! Can you post your timeline esp. visa lodged date? I'm browsing thru phone and so cannot see any signatures.



19/8/2015	ACS Submitted
27/8/2015	ACS positive
27/8/2015	PCC
17/9/2015	PTE-A Test
18/9/2015	PTE-A Result (S/R/W/L - 90/90/89/90)
20/9/2015	EOA with 75 points
30/9/2015	Health checkup uploaded
8/10/2015 Invite
12/10/2015	Visa Logged
16/10/2015	Documents uploaded
03/11/2015	Direct Grant
18/12/2015	Flying to Sydney


----------



## jadu87

WanderBug said:


> 19/8/2015	ACS Submitted
> 27/8/2015	ACS positive
> 27/8/2015	PCC
> 17/9/2015	PTE-A Test
> 18/9/2015	PTE-A Result (S/R/W/L - 90/90/89/90)
> 20/9/2015	EOA with 75 points
> 30/9/2015	Health checkup uploaded
> 8/10/2015 Invite
> 12/10/2015	Visa Logged
> 16/10/2015	Documents uploaded
> 03/11/2015	Direct Grant
> 18/12/2015	Flying to Sydney



WanderBug, Welcome to Sydney! Enjoy the holiday time!!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

WanderBug said:


> 19/8/2015	ACS Submitted
> 27/8/2015	ACS positive
> 27/8/2015	PCC
> 17/9/2015	PTE-A Test
> 18/9/2015	PTE-A Result (S/R/W/L - 90/90/89/90)
> 20/9/2015	EOA with 75 points
> 30/9/2015	Health checkup uploaded
> 8/10/2015 Invite
> 12/10/2015	Visa Logged
> 16/10/2015	Documents uploaded
> 03/11/2015	Direct Grant
> 18/12/2015	Flying to Sydney


Wow that is one super fast timeline! How do some of you manage to finish time consuming things like pcc at such speed? 

I could've gone for my medicals sooner than I did if the Indian embassy here hadn't unnecessarily delayed my pcc! Anyway at least I'm done now with everything. Only waiting for grant. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pareshs

Hello All, 


I applied as an accountant on August 24, 2015 and on October 6, 2015 CO requested for PCC, Meds and Form 80 as requested all documents to be submitted either on Immi account or reply via email. So I replied via email on 20th October and sent all documents. Today, I called up DIBP and they seem to say that they I have wait just as other people from July and August till mid December for CO to revisit the file. Is this timeline usual at all? Also, they seem to not see any further documents on my immi account which is astonishing. Does replying by email slow down the process?

Hope seniors can advise.


Regards,


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

pareshs said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I applied as an accountant on August 24, 2015 and on October 6, 2015 CO requested for PCC, Meds and Form 80 as requested all documents to be submitted either on Immi account or reply via email. So I replied via email on 20th October and sent all documents. Today, I called up DIBP and they seem to say that they I have wait just as other people from July and August till mid December for CO to revisit the file. Is this timeline usual at all? Also, they seem to not see any further documents on my immi account which is astonishing. Does replying by email slow down the process?
> 
> Hope seniors can advise.
> 
> Regards,


Did you only send the docs by email or did you also upload them thru your immi account? Did you remember to press the request complete button?


----------



## pareshs

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Did you only send the docs by email or did you also upload them thru your immi account? Did you remember to press the request complete button?



Hi, 

I only replied back to the email I received.


Regards,


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

pareshs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I only replied back to the email I received.
> 
> Regards,


Hmm then I'm not sure. I'll let KeeDa or some other senior advise further.


----------



## KeeDa

pareshs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I only replied back to the email I received.
> 
> 
> Regards,





Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hmm then I'm not sure. I'll let KeeDa or some other senior advise further.


When I called, the operator on the other side said they prefer documents to be uploaded into your immiAccount and you should be clicking that RC button to get their attention back to your case.


----------



## varunkm1706

Hi .need to know few things before importing my account from agent
1. whether my agent will be aware that i have imported my account
2. If I will import my application, then for future correspondence , my agent can continue operating from their account or i need to pitch in from new account
Thanks in advance...........


----------



## murtza4u

varunkm1706 said:


> Hi .need to know few things before importing my account from agent
> 1. whether my agent will be aware that i have imported my account
> 2. If I will import my application, then for future correspondence , my agent can continue operating from their account or i need to pitch in from new account
> Thanks in advance...........


1. Your agent will never get to know that you imported your application to your account by using your TRN.

2. Your agent still have the full control over your application even if you import.

So there is no harm in importing your application to your own account, just to keep an eye what is going on...


----------



## brisbane_bound

varunkm1706 said:


> Hi .need to know few things before importing my account from agent
> 1. whether my agent will be aware that i have imported my account
> 2. If I will import my application, then for future correspondence , my agent can continue operating from their account or i need to pitch in from new account
> Thanks in advance...........


1. No
2. Yes

Cheers  

Sent from my Oneplus one


----------



## murtza4u

It is a request to all who already applied for visa to add their info on the following link. 

Visa Tracker Excel Sheet


----------



## andreyx108b

murtza4u said:


> It is a request to all who already applied for visa to add their info on the following link.
> 
> Visa Tracker Excel Sheet


The problem with the sheet that it keeps being re-edited, the data get missing.  Can anyone advise who manages it?


----------



## kamikaze87

Hey guys,

When the visa granted, are we considered a permanent resident at that time ? Or only when we activate the visa ?

When the CO is assigned, can we request the CO to delay the visa issuing date ?

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

kamikaze87 said:


> Hey guys, When the visa granted, are we considered a permanent resident at that time ? Or only when we activate the visa ? When the CO is assigned, can we request the CO to delay the visa issuing date ? Thanks.


 2. you can delay if you have a valid reason. I.e. Awaiting a baby and can not do medical due to xray health risk. Etc


----------



## sribha

Hi,
My friend sees the following link when he logged into his account. Should he do anything for this? He has applied through a MARA agent in June. When he called DIBP last week, they told him that everything is normal and wait for two more weeks.

just below "get Health details" button

"Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"

Can someone help?


----------



## KeeDa

This happens for some after uploading Form 80. Didn't happen to me though, but I've heard this a lot. Ask him to ignore it.



sribha said:


> Hi,
> My friend sees the following link when he logged into his account. Should he do anything for this? He has applied through a MARA agent in June. When he called DIBP last week, they told him that everything is normal and wait for two more weeks.
> 
> just below "get Health details" button
> 
> "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"
> 
> Can someone help?


----------



## sribha

KeeDa said:


> This happens for some after uploading Form 80. Didn't happen to me though, but I've heard this a lot. Ask him to ignore it.


Thanks KeeDa for the quick response.


----------



## chethan21

I have applied for 189 on 11th Aug and have uploaded all documents including form 80, pcc and medicals.

But, till date, no communication what so ever. I am worried now even more since the processing seems to be faster now a days and people are receiving grants within a month.

Should I call them up and check what's happening?

What is the number to call and what details would they need to check on the status?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

murtza4u said:


> It is a request to all who already applied for visa to add their info on the following link.
> 
> Visa Tracker Excel Sheet


Thanks for that link. I've been meaning to enter my details there but haven't had a chance. Will do so this evening after work.


----------



## KeeDa

chethan21 said:


> i have applied for 189 on 11th aug and have uploaded all documents including form 80, pcc and medicals.
> 
> But, till date, no communication what so ever. I am worried now even more since the processing seems to be faster now a days and people are receiving grants within a month.
> 
> Should i call them up and check what's happening?
> 
> What is the number to call and what details would they need to check on the status?


+61 7 3136 7000


----------



## insiyac

chethan21 said:


> I have applied for 189 on 11th Aug and have uploaded all documents including form 80, pcc and medicals.
> 
> But, till date, no communication what so ever. I am worried now even more since the processing seems to be faster now a days and people are receiving grants within a month.
> 
> Should I call them up and check what's happening?
> 
> What is the number to call and what details would they need to check on the status?


They would ask for passport details when you call them.


----------



## seledi

chethan21 said:


> I have applied for 189 on 11th Aug and have uploaded all documents including form 80, pcc and medicals.
> 
> But, till date, no communication what so ever. I am worried now even more since the processing seems to be faster now a days and people are receiving grants within a month.
> 
> Should I call them up and check what's happening?
> 
> What is the number to call and what details would they need to check on the status?



Hello Chethan,

May I know your Timeline??

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## Mashhar

Hello Guys
Congrats to all the applicants who have been granted Visas.
:confused2: Still waiting for the Visa Grant from 12/06/2015 
CO alloted 08/08/2015 ( Brisbane Team )
Docs Uploaded 21/08/2015
Called DIBP twice and got the same reply of Visa under Security Check and Need to be patient.
No contact thereafter from CO...
Therefore would like to seek advice from the senior members of the forum regarding how to proceed now.
My patience is wearing off...!!!!!
:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chethan21

ACS : 19 June 2015 - 261312
PTEA: 89
EOI : 70 points - July 2015
Invite : 3 Aug 2015
Visa submitted : 11 Aug 2015
Form 80: 21 Aug 2015
Heath : 16 sep 2015


----------



## fkiddy12

When the job verification will be done? For every case will the verification be done?


----------



## ag2015

Mashhar said:


> Hello Guys
> Congrats to all the applicants who have been granted Visas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the Visa Grant from 12/06/2015
> CO alloted 08/08/2015 ( Brisbane Team )
> Docs Uploaded 21/08/2015
> Called DIBP twice and got the same reply of Visa under Security Check and Need to be patient.
> No contact thereafter from CO...
> Therefore would like to seek advice from the senior members of the forum regarding how to proceed now.
> My patience is wearing off...!!!!!


Search for "External Security Check" on this forum. If that's what they are doing, it could take up to a year unfortunately. Just giving you a heads up...


----------



## ag2015

fkiddy12 said:


> When the job verification will be done? For every case will the verification be done?


It is randomly done for applications that have claimed points for experience.


----------



## gurudev

WanderBug said:


> Got my Grant


Congratulations for the wonderful news WanderBug!!!


----------



## gurudev

jadu87 said:


> I just got Grant!! That was super quick!


Congratulations jadu87 for the magical news!! You truly are a magician to have conjured up a super duper quick grant


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Hi Guys,

Got a mail from my CO today, Didn't request any documents.

She was just sending an acknowledgment that she received my case.

Hoping a grant to follow soon.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got a mail from my CO today, Didn't request any documents.
> 
> She was just sending an acknowledgment that she received my case.
> 
> Hoping a grant to follow soon.


Even I received an email last Monday saying my application will be processed and it had the CO name at the bottom. There was no request for docs. Wonder what it means. That was the first time I got such an email about CO assignment.


----------



## cheetu

chethan21 said:


> I have applied for 189 on 11th Aug and have uploaded all documents including form 80, pcc and medicals.
> 
> But, till date, no communication what so ever. I am worried now even more since the processing seems to be faster now a days and people are receiving grants within a month.
> 
> Should I call them up and check what's happening?
> 
> What is the number to call and what details would they need to check on the status?



same here.. i applied on 4th aug and till date no communication.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Even I received an email last Monday saying my application will be processed and it had the CO name at the bottom. There was no request for docs. Wonder what it means. That was the first time I got such an email about CO assignment.


Yes, i agree...It doesn't seem to add up....


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Hi guys. Do we have an understanding of which applicants get verification calls? I mean, is there a trend? Is it usually applicants who's work history is not very clear/confusing who get verification calls or is it nothing like that? KeeDa, any thoughts on this?

I just want to understand if I can expect a call or not.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

murtza4u said:


> It is a request to all who already applied for visa to add their info on the following link.
> 
> Visa Tracker Excel Sheet


Okay, how do we add our info to this file?? Just start typing in a new row on the excel sheet or is there an input form for it?


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi guys. Do we have an understanding of which applicants get verification calls? I mean, is there a trend? Is it usually applicants who's work history is not very clear/confusing who get verification calls or is it nothing like that? KeeDa, any thoughts on this?
> 
> I just want to understand if I can expect a call or not.


There is no trend. Even applicants who had crystal clear and enough evidence of employment have been through verification. Even some like me for whom taking away the employment points would still have kept us eligible for the visa (with 60 points) have had to go through verification.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

KeeDa said:


> There is no trend. Even applicants who had crystal clear and enough evidence of employment have been through verification. Even some like me for whom taking away the employment points would still have kept us eligible for the visa (with 60 points) have had to go through verification.


Would you say that the majority of applicants are getting calls or no?

The people who have posted here that they got direct grants obviously wouldn't have got calls I guess.


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Would you say that the majority of applicants are getting calls or no?
> 
> The people who have posted here that they got direct grants obviously wouldn't have got calls I guess.


Right. Those who got fast and direct grants probably did not go through verification. I wouldn't say majority, but definitely more as compared to previous years- and mostly offshore applicants.


----------



## Tpfp

Guys,
Need a help.
I have a question, I have total 14 years of experience but claimed only 10 years in EOI as i don't have employment certificate from my first employer. Actually the company closed and we were let off. All the salaries were paid in cash so no record whatsoever.
In Form 80, i have mentioned this employment but my worry is if CO asks for proof. I haven't uploaded the Form 80 yet and request some feedback from team here.

Regards.


----------



## gurudev

Tpfp said:


> Guys,
> Need a help.
> I have a question, I have total 14 years of experience but claimed only 10 years in EOI as i don't have employment certificate from my first employer. Actually the company closed and we were let off. All the salaries were paid in cash so no record whatsoever.
> In Form 80, i have mentioned this employment but my worry is if CO asks for proof. I haven't uploaded the Form 80 yet and request some feedback from team here.
> 
> Regards.


Please share your details something which folks on this forum reflect in their signatures. This will help us answer your question better.


----------



## jadu87

gurudev said:


> Congratulations jadu87 for the magical news!! You truly are a magician to have conjured up a super duper quick grant


Thanks Gurudev.. Not a magician but a lucky chap I can say! 

Sent from OnePlus One!!


----------



## Tpfp

gurudev said:


> Please share your details something which folks on this forum reflect in their signatures. This will help us answer your question better.


Signature added.....Was waiting for 5 Posts


----------



## murtza4u

Tpfp said:


> Guys,
> Need a help.
> I have a question, I have total 14 years of experience but claimed only 10 years in EOI as i don't have employment certificate from my first employer. Actually the company closed and we were let off. All the salaries were paid in cash so no record whatsoever.
> In Form 80, i have mentioned this employment but my worry is if CO asks for proof. I haven't uploaded the Form 80 yet and request some feedback from team here.
> 
> Regards.


They will only verify or ask for any proof for the experience for which you are claiming points.


----------



## murtza4u

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Okay, how do we add our info to this file?? Just start typing in a new row on the excel sheet or is there an input form for it?


From the menu, go to "Insert > Row Above" or right click on the left indexing column (1,2,3...) and click "Insert 1 below" and enter your information in the newly added line. Soon it will automatically be sorted in descending order for visa lodged date.


----------



## murtza4u

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Even I received an email last Monday saying my application will be processed and it had the CO name at the bottom. There was no request for docs. Wonder what it means. That was the first time I got such an email about CO assignment.


The people who get "IMMI Assessment Commence" email and do not get grant the same day and also do not hear from their CO for a couple of days means their case is forwarded for background checks... Which include verification of your employments, bank statement, qualification degrees etc... It is totally upto the CO that what he wants to verify.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

guys how do you know that the co is making employment verification now ?


----------



## murtza4u

yasmeenaaa said:


> guys how do you know that the co is making employment verification now ?


You will never know when they are going to do it, however you may get to know once they've done it.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

murtza4u said:


> You will never know when they are going to do it, however you may get to know once they've done it.


do they verify anything else or just the job?


----------



## murtza4u

yasmeenaaa said:


> do they verify anything else or just the job?


Anything they want, not just the employment. Any document you submitted. If they want to conduct background check for you, they will forward your case to your local embassy (australian high commission in your own country) and they (local body) will conduct all the verifications and will report back.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

murtza4u said:


> Anything they want, not just the employment. Any document you submitted. If they want to conduct background check for you, they will forward your case to your local embassy (australian high commission in your own country) and they (local body) will conduct all the verifications and will report back.



wish you be grant sooooon


----------



## murtza4u

yasmeenaaa said:


> wish you be grant sooooon


Thanks Yasmeen, which you all the best as well lane:


----------



## yasmeenaaa

murtza4u said:


> Thanks Yasmeen, which you all the best as well lane:


thanksssss 

by the way what is this mean IMMI Assessment Commence email


----------



## murtza4u

yasmeenaaa said:


> thanksssss
> 
> by the way what is this mean IMMI Assessment Commence email


That means, your case is allocated to a Case Officer (CO) for processing.


----------



## temiseun

Hi All,

I called the GSM contact number. I spoke to a very nice lady, but its same usual line they give, ' you'll have to wait, CO's usually check back after 28days.. blah blah, then she goes i would advise you don't call regularly, if you haven't heard by the end of the year, please call us back in January... and I was like that is like waiting a life time... she laughed, guess she didn't want to be rude and said the CO's are really swamped with a lot of applications and you just have to be patient'' I said thank you and ended the call.

Now all i can do is watch, pray hard and have faith that the CO will wander back to my application and give me the much awaited good news...

Good night all... Am out of this zone for a while... I shall be back with a big bang


----------



## Dan_Dan

KeeDa said:


> Welcome to the forums, Dan.
> 
> 1. No. The EOI requires your IELTS (or any of the other accepted English tests) reference number. Without that you won't be able to submit it.
> 
> 2. Yes.
> 
> 3. Can't comment much without knowing your profile- age, occupation, etc- and especially the reason why you need 70+ points?



Hi KeeDa, 

Thanks for your answer and sorry about my delay, unfortunately I wasn't able to follow the forum.

I already have 65 points, but I need IELTS to reach higher scores for more chances (systems analyst).

Some questions again:

1. Should I apply for ACS right now and solve IELTS soon (3 - 4 months)?
2. Is it possible to apply right now with 65 points and update it after I get my new score?

Thank you all for your answers!


----------



## KeeDa

Dan_Dan said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Thanks for your answer and sorry about my delay, unfortunately I wasn't able to follow the forum.
> 
> I already have 65 points, but I need IELTS to reach higher scores for more chances (systems analyst).
> 
> Some questions again:
> 
> 1. Should I apply for ACS right now and solve IELTS soon (3 - 4 months)?
> 2. Is it possible to apply right now with 65 points and update it after I get my new score?
> 
> Thank you all for your answers!


1. Yes.
2. Yes.


----------



## KeeDa

temiseun said:


> if you haven't heard by the end of the year, please call us back in January...


End of year or end of this month?


----------



## ikisst21

Hi guys,

CO has been allocated to my case today and asked for my wife functional English evidence or paying VAC2 - 4885 AUD- yes, I know 

Do you guys know how long will they issue the grant after VAC2 payment cleared?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

murtza4u said:


> The people who get "IMMI Assessment Commence" email and do not get grant the same day and also do not hear from their CO for a couple of days means their case is forwarded for background checks... Which include verification of your employments, bank statement, qualification degrees etc... It is totally upto the CO that what he wants to verify.


Oh okay. Tell me something... how did you find out that they're conducting your background check? Did you personally get any calls? Did your employer get any?


----------



## KeeDa

ikisst21 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> CO has been allocated to my case today and asked for my wife functional English evidence or paying VAC2 - 4885 AUD- yes, I know
> 
> Do you guys know how long will they issue the grant after VAC2 payment cleared?


Just a matter of few days. Sometimes just few hours :thumb:


----------



## omarsh

Do all applicants submitting additional docs receive the "IMMI Assessment Commence" at some point?

Otherwise how would I know the CO is back on the case?

Its 36 days for me now and I'm planning to stay put for at least 9 more days, after that I'm not sure if i should call them or send them an email.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

omarsh said:


> Do all applicants submitting additional docs receive the "IMMI Assessment Commence" at some point?
> 
> Otherwise how would I know the CO is back on the case?


I never got any request for additional documents but I have received the IMMI Assessment Commence email informing me that a CO has been assigned.


----------



## chethan21

I called up DIBP in the morning today and the lady on the other side looked up my case and said "Your application is under routine processing and all I had to do is to wait."

As expected, she had nothing to say about the processing times and a canned response of "if any other documents are needed, the case officer would get back". She also didn't commit if a case officer has been assigned.

What exactly is meant by routine processing? Is it the usual processing or something else has started off.

Any idea what could have gone wrong and what best way to go ahead.


----------



## seledi

chethan21 said:


> I called up DIBP in the morning today and the lady on the other side looked up my case and said "Your application is under routine processing and all I had to do is to wait."
> 
> As expected, she had nothing to say about the processing times and a canned response of "if any other documents are needed, the case officer would get back". She also didn't commit if a case officer has been assigned.
> 
> What exactly is meant by routine processing? Is it the usual processing or something else has started off.
> 
> Any idea what could have gone wrong and what best way to go ahead.



U may get a direct Grant Bro....no worries


----------



## Mike95

Guys!

The golden mail arrived today at 9:40 am

Its a direct grant.

GSM Adelaide


----------



## Mike95

Thank you guys for ur support. Would not have achieved this without this forum's help and support.


----------



## abbasraza

Mike95 said:


> Thank you guys for ur support. Would not have achieved this without this forum's help and support.


Congrats Mike95. Wish you best of luck for your future endeavors.


----------



## gurudev

Mike95 said:


> Guys!
> 
> The golden mail arrived today at 9:40 am
> 
> Its a direct grant.
> 
> GSM Adelaide


Seems like people are competing for the fastest grant here 

Congratulations mate! Enjoy your moment!!lane:


----------



## omarsh

Mike95 said:


> Guys!
> 
> The golden mail arrived today at 9:40 am
> 
> Its a direct grant.
> 
> GSM Adelaide


Congrats, thats a fast one !

Wish you all the best


----------



## murtza4u

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Oh okay. Tell me something... how did you find out that they're conducting your background check? Did you personally get any calls? Did your employer get any?


DIBP found and contacted my head office overseas for my verification. I get to know this from one of the staff overseas but I am unaware of how and what did my head office respond. 

To my understanding. If you are self employed, they will definitely contact you directly to verify things. If you are an employee, they will verify it from your employer / HR. If they find any difference between your claim and your employer response, they will then call you for cross check. If they get satisfied from your employer's response, then there are rare chances that they will contact you directly.


----------



## murtza4u

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Oh okay. Tell me something... how did you find out that they're conducting your background check? Did you personally get any calls? Did your employer get any?


Furthermore, If they don't want to conduct background verification, Applicants receive the grant email without even getting the "IMMI Assessment Commence" email and as soon as the CO allocated. Sometimes, applicants receive "IMMI Assessment Commence" email followed by the grant email within one or half an hour. If you don't hear from them the same day, it is understood that your case is forwarded for background checks (Possibly to your local High Commission).


----------



## deepgill

Mike95 said:


> Guys!
> 
> The golden mail arrived today at 9:40 am
> 
> Its a direct grant.
> 
> GSM Adelaide


Congratulations.. Mike95.


----------



## Mashhar

Mike95 said:


> Guys!
> 
> The golden mail arrived today at 9:40 am
> 
> Its a direct grant.
> 
> GSM Adelaide


Congrats buddy.....


----------



## Russell123

Hello all, 
Iam new to the forum Iam applying for 189 visa. I request if anyone suggest me the way to generate HAP Id


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

gurudev said:


> Seems like people are competing for the fastest grant here


Seriously!! Congrats Mike95. Enjoy it!


----------



## jadu87

I think DIBP has changed the invitations to 2 rounds so that they can get less workload of 1000 Visas (if everyone applies) compared to 2300 visa at a time.

All the July, August and September visa Grants were slow compared to October. 

PS : Just my thought!


----------



## Kelschiao

Hi guys, 

I was really disappointed to be contacted again by another CO asking for more information  
This time it doesn't really make sense, so I'd appreciate it if anyone could advice what it is they want!

This is what was in the email:

_"I note you have provided a payslip and also the medical for your spouse has been received. Please provide evidence that your spouse’s employment was conducted in English medium of instruction.

Evidence in the form of remuneration to support your skilled employment for the following employers is required. "_

1. What kind of evidence do they expect as proof of English instruction at a work place? ( we have already submitted university degrees and certificates received from English speaking institutions) 

2. Payslip - first he says he has received it...then asks for it again...I wonder if they read what they send out. 

Thanks in advance!

-----------------------------------------------------------------
EOI Submitted: 25 May 2015
Invited: 9 July 2015
189 Lodged: 30 July 2015
1st CO Contact: 14 Sept 2015
Medicals completed and updated on the application: 23 Sept 2015
2nd CO Contact: 4 Nov 2015
Grant: --


----------



## omarsh

Kelschiao said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was really disappointed to be contacted again by another CO asking for more information
> This time it doesn't really make sense, so I'd appreciate it if anyone could advice what it is they want!
> 
> This is what was in the email:
> 
> _"I note you have provided a payslip and also the medical for your spouse has been received. Please provide evidence that your spouse’s employment was conducted in English medium of instruction.
> 
> Evidence in the form of remuneration to support your skilled employment for the following employers is required. "_
> 
> 1. What kind of evidence do they expect as proof of English instruction at a work place? ( we have already submitted university degrees and certificates received from English speaking institutions)
> 
> 2. Payslip - first he says he has received it...then asks for it again...I wonder if they read what they send out.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> EOI Submitted: 25 May 2015
> Invited: 9 July 2015
> 189 Lodged: 30 July 2015
> 1st CO Contact: 14 Sept 2015
> Medicals completed and updated on the application: 23 Sept 2015
> 2nd CO Contact: 4 Nov 2015
> Grant: --


Sorry about that, did you already provide any remuneration evidence to the mentioned employers? payslips or bank statements?

From where your CO is allocated? Brisbane/Adelaide?


----------



## Kelschiao

omarsh said:


> Sorry about that, did you already provide any remuneration evidence to the mentioned employers? payslips or bank statements?
> 
> From where your CO is allocated? Brisbane/Adelaide?


Hi, yes I did submit my payslip already. That's why I am confused.., I guess I better phone them.

It is the Adelaide team.


----------



## omarsh

Sorry to hear that Kelschiao !


What did the CO ask for the first time he or she contacted you?


----------



## KeeDa

That definitely must be a typo when composing the email. I think your CO meant "education" and not "employment".

1. Certificates from institutions that are known to teach in English are not enough. You need a letter from them explicitly stating this fact. See here for a sample: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...english-eligibility-criteria.html#post7410410

2. Payslips: Note that she has said "for the following employers" and maybe she has listed names of some employers below that line for which you have either not provided the payslips or the ones provided are not enough.



Kelschiao said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was really disappointed to be contacted again by another CO asking for more information
> This time it doesn't really make sense, so I'd appreciate it if anyone could advice what it is they want!
> 
> This is what was in the email:
> 
> _"I note you have provided a payslip and also the medical for your spouse has been received. Please provide evidence that your spouse’s employment was conducted in English medium of instruction.
> 
> Evidence in the form of remuneration to support your skilled employment for the following employers is required. "_
> 
> 1. What kind of evidence do they expect as proof of English instruction at a work place? ( we have already submitted university degrees and certificates received from English speaking institutions)
> 
> 2. Payslip - first he says he has received it...then asks for it again...I wonder if they read what they send out.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kelschiao

KeeDa said:


> That definitely must be a typo when composing the email. I think your CO meant "education" and not "employment".
> 
> 1. Certificates from institutions that are known to teach in English are not enough. You need a letter from them explicitly stating this fact. See here for a sample: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...english-eligibility-criteria.html#post7410410
> 
> 2. Payslips: Note that she has said "for the following employers" and maybe she has listed names of some employers below that line for which you have either not provided the payslips or the ones provided are not enough.


Thanks very much for your reply! 

Unfortunately I cannot provide all my previous employment payslips as there is no more record of them ...dating back 9 years...


----------



## KeeDa

Kelschiao said:


> Thanks very much for your reply!
> 
> Unfortunately I cannot provide all my previous employment payslips as there is no more record of them ...dating back 9 years...


Can you not try to contact those employers and get them? Even a summarised yearly salary statement should work just fine.


----------



## Kirkoven

jadu87 said:


> I think DIBP has changed the invitations to 2 rounds so that they can get less workload of 1000 Visas (if everyone applies) compared to 2300 visa at a time.
> 
> All the July, August and September visa Grants were slow compared to October.
> 
> PS : Just my thought!



I think that after the longest delay in invitation rounds (from 7th September to 9th October) came the smallest batch of applications (maximum 1,000 instead of 2,300) so that the rate of reviewing and clearing was more than doubled while the number of case officers remained the same if not increased. 

I just hope that I receive some information regarding my case. Nothing till date, no emails or notifications from CO. Just "Application received".

This wait is truly challenging.


----------



## Kelschiao

KeeDa said:


> Can you not try to contact those employers and get them? Even a summarised yearly salary statement should work just fine.


Thanks, I will have to try that... Just kills me that I will probably have to wait another month before any kind of news or contact


----------



## omarsh

At this point i would like to know the outcome be it a negative one or positive, the stress is wearing me out!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Kelschiao said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was really disappointed to be contacted again by another CO asking for more information
> This time it doesn't really make sense, so I'd appreciate it if anyone could advice what it is they want!
> 
> This is what was in the email:
> 
> _"I note you have provided a payslip and also the medical for your spouse has been received. Please provide evidence that your spouse’s employment was conducted in English medium of instruction.
> 
> Evidence in the form of remuneration to support your skilled employment for the following employers is required. "_
> 
> 1. What kind of evidence do they expect as proof of English instruction at a work place? ( we have already submitted university degrees and certificates received from English speaking institutions)
> 
> 2. Payslip - first he says he has received it...then asks for it again...I wonder if they read what they send out.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> EOI Submitted: 25 May 2015
> Invited: 9 July 2015
> 189 Lodged: 30 July 2015
> 1st CO Contact: 14 Sept 2015
> Medicals completed and updated on the application: 23 Sept 2015
> 2nd CO Contact: 4 Nov 2015
> Grant: --


Hi. Didn't you submit your spouse's English language test results like IELTS or PTE??


----------



## Kelschiao

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi. Didn't you submit your spouse's English language test results like IELTS or PTE??


Hi, no, because it was not in the list of requirements...We read that it was sufficient to submit university certificate ... 


-----------------------------------------------------------------
EOI Submitted: 25 May 2015
Invited: 9 July 2015
189 Lodged: 30 July 2015
CO Contact: 14 Sept 2015
2nd CO Contact: 4 Nov 2015
Grant: --


----------



## Kelschiao

omarsh said:


> Sorry to hear that Kelschiao !
> 
> 
> What did the CO ask for the first time he or she contacted you?


The first time co asked for Form 80 for both of us. 



-----------------------------------------------------------------
EOI Submitted: 25 May 2015
Invited: 9 July 2015
189 Lodged: 30 July 2015
CO Contact: 14 Sept 2015
2nd CO Contact: 4 Nov 2015
Grant: --


----------



## Kelschiao

omarsh said:


> At this point i would like to know the outcome be it a negative one or positive, the stress is wearing me out!


I totally understand you...at this point I probably won't hear anything before 2016! Since every CO contact adds at least 28 more waiting days...

-----------------------------------------------------------------
EOI Submitted: 25 May 2015
Invited: 9 July 2015
189 Lodged: 30 July 2015
CO Contact: 14 Sept 2015
2nd CO Contact: 4 Nov 2015
Grant: --


----------



## vinzy

Can't believe my eyes, its a grant folks...thanks everyone for their support and guidance...wish you all the best.... PS: I was yet to upload statutory declaration and then got my grant today morning.


----------



## hnmn4444

vinzy said:


> Can't believe my eyes, its a grant folks...thanks everyone for their support and guidance...wish you all the best.... PS: I was yet to upload statutory declaration and then got my grant today morning.



Congrates vinzy for your direct grant.


----------



## hnmn4444

I observed that some people got their direct grants who had applied in the month of October just with in 25 to 30 days that might be a record. good to hear such a news i think the process is been speeding up now a days. Myself i was contacted by CO in 35days and asked for Form 815. I wish to get a grant in 3 weeks if am lucky enough.


----------



## omarsh

Kelschiao said:


> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point i would like to know the outcome be it a negative one or positive, the stress is wearing me out!
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand you...at this point I probably won't hear anything before 2016! Since every CO contact adds at least 28 more waiting days...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> EOI Submitted: 25 May 2015
> Invited: 9 July 2015
> 189 Lodged: 30 July 2015
> CO Contact: 14 Sept 2015
> 2nd CO Contact: 4 Nov 2015
> Grant: --
Click to expand...

How many points did you claim and what is the breakdown?


----------



## KeeDa

vinzy said:


> Can't believe my eyes, its a grant folks...thanks everyone for their support and guidance...wish you all the best.... PS: I was yet to upload statutory declaration and then got my grant today morning.


Congrats. Was that SD you were about to upload relevant to an employment for which points were claimed?


----------



## vinzy

hnmn4444 said:


> I observed that some people got their direct grants who had applied in the month of October just with in 25 to 30 days that might be a record. good to hear such a news i think the process is been speeding up now a days. Myself i was contacted by CO in 35days and asked for Form 815. I wish to get a grant in 3 weeks if am lucky enough.


I think since I was not claiming points for experience, I got a quick grant...also it might depend upon the occupation codes and demand for the same  Not sure just my guess....hope you too get your grant soon....just hang on tight bro


----------



## vinzy

KeeDa said:


> Congrats. Was that SD you were about to upload relevant to an employment for which points were claimed?


Yes it was relevant to my last employment....but then I wasn't claiming points for work experience.


----------



## vinzy

I had a query folks...I had planned to go to Australia on tourist visa (which I got a month ago) for three weeks later this month...Now since I got my PR, can I choose 189 visa instead of tourist visa while entering Australia?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Wow vinzy! Congrats!! Your EA assessment was behind me and yet you got grant before me!  I suppose it was because you weren't claiming points for work exp like you said. What's your IED? And when do you plan to make first entry?


----------



## vinzy

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Wow vinzy! Congrats!! Your EA assessment was behind me and yet you got grant before me!  I suppose it was because you weren't claiming points for work exp like you said. What's your IED? And when do you plan to make first entry?


Yes that's true bro...my IED is 5/10/2016. I was going to visit Aus for 3 weeks later this month, I hope I can enter using 189 Visa instead of the visitor visa.


----------



## omarsh

Congrats vinzy


----------



## KeeDa

vinzy said:


> I had a query folks...I had planned to go to Australia on tourist visa (which I got a month ago) for three weeks later this month...Now since I got my PR, can I choose 189 visa instead of tourist visa while entering Australia?


Yes of course.


----------



## vinzy

KeeDa said:


> Yes of course.


Ok so I needn't bother showing them the visitor visa you mean? 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

vinzy said:


> Ok so I needn't bother showing them the visitor visa you mean?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Nopes. Neither to them nor to the airlines officials. Use the grant pdf throughout your journey.


----------



## vinzy

KeeDa said:


> Nopes. Neither to them nor to the airlines officials. Use the grant pdf throughout your journey.


Ok thanks a lot brother....I would also have to carry my PCC letter??

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

vinzy said:


> Ok thanks a lot brother....I would also have to carry my PCC letter??
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


No. Nothing but your passport and the PR grant pdf


----------



## gurudev

vinzy said:


> Yes that's true bro...my IED is 5/10/2016. I was going to visit Aus for 3 weeks later this month, I hope I can enter using 189 Visa instead of the visitor visa.


Pls check vevo for both of your visas. Your 189 should override any previous visa grant. Only 189 should be in effect now.


----------



## gurudev

vinzy said:


> Can't believe my eyes, its a grant folks...thanks everyone for their support and guidance...wish you all the best.... PS: I was yet to upload statutory declaration and then got my grant today morning.


Congratulations buddy.


----------



## vinzy

gurudev said:


> Congratulations buddy.


Thanks a lot bro...yes I shall check vevo right away....didn't occur to me earlier 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## pumbaa_g

hey, same here Vinzy. Was not able to believe my ears when my agent called up to tell me that I have got my grant. Still soaking it in


----------



## insiyac

Mike95 said:


> Guys!
> 
> The golden mail arrived today at 9:40 am
> 
> Its a direct grant.
> 
> GSM Adelaide


Congrats. That was quick!


----------



## WanderBug

vinzy said:


> I had a query folks...I had planned to go to Australia on tourist visa (which I got a month ago) for three weeks later this month...Now since I got my PR, can I choose 189 visa instead of
> tourist visa while entering Australia?


I was about to apply for tourist visa since I was planning to travel in December. Was not sure whether i will get the grant by then. The day when i was about to go the consulate i got the grant. Crazy coincidence. But a good one.

This forum helped me a lot for the PR process. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## insiyac

omarsh any update on your application?


----------



## vinzy

pumbaa_g said:


> hey, same here Vinzy. Was not able to believe my ears when my agent called up to tell me that I have got my grant. Still soaking it in


I woke up at 5:40 am and was shocked at the email notification regarding my grant. At first I thought its a joke, but then yeah finally sunk in 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamikaze87

I received an email from CO today request for PCC, Health, Form 80. It is quick since I just lodged my visa application in 16 Oct.


----------



## Mike95

kamikaze87 said:


> I received an email from CO today request for PCC, Health, Form 80. It is quick since I just lodged my visa application in 16 Oct.


You should have done then aft ur lodging or should have kept ready.
Hope this doesnt cause delay.
This forum has helped a lot. Uploading form 80, 1221 upfront i got to know only thru this forum.
Even I would not have done that and could have ended up getting CO asking for them.
This could have led to more wait.
Good luck


----------



## insiyac

vinzy said:


> I woke up at 5:40 am and was shocked at the email notification regarding my grant. At first I thought its a joke, but then yeah finally sunk in
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


I look forward to that day :fingerscrossed:


----------



## omarsh

Is there any point in calling or emailing DIBP or is it better to wait?

It has been 37 days now since CO contact.


----------



## Faris_ksa

omarsh said:


> Is there any point in calling or emailing DIBP or is it better to wait?
> 
> It has been 37 days now since CO contact.


I am also hesitant to call them, last time i called was 9th October & was told to wait 4 more weeks. Tomorrow will be the end of that waiting period after 35 days / 5 weeks since the CO contact.

lately calling isn't helping that much, looks like they are following some kind of schedule to clear old cases & process new applications at the same time. Generally their pace is much faster in the last week or so.


----------



## andreyx108b

Less people call - more time to process applications.


----------



## omarsh

Faris_ksa said:


> I am also hesitant to call them, last time i called was 9th October & was told to wait 4 more weeks. Tomorrow will be the end of that waiting period after 35 days / 5 weeks since the CO contact.
> 
> lately calling isn't helping that much, looks like they are following some kind of schedule to clear old cases & process new applications at the same time. Generally their pace is much faster in the last week or so.


What did the CO as for the first and second time if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## ema_85

*GSM Allocation Dates*

Was browsing the DIBP website and came across a page regarding priority processing for visa 189 applications. It states that 

"Effective 15 September 2015, the minister set priority processing arrangements for certain skilled migration visas." and the date given for Visa 189 is 18th August 2015.

This could be the reason for their speedy clearance of the July and August backlog as seen in the past two weeks.

Wanted to post the link, but due to my post count being less than 5, can't do so.

Best of luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## topmahajan

Guys,

Need your guidance on below queries:

1. While filling visa application, we need to fill the information about all the countries we lived other than our normal country of residence. I have filled all my overseas stays including business visa stays which is usually for 1-2 months (here I stayed in the hotels) and my long term stays at a proper resident address during my travel on work permits. Is this correct way?
2. As we need to fill all the travels in Form 80, I thought I should fill all those details in Visa application also and so included my all work related travels including the short ones on business visa.

Please let me know if this the correct way or there is some other approach to follow.


----------



## andreyx108b

topmahajan said:


> Guys, Need your guidance on below queries: 1. While filling visa application, we need to fill the information about all the countries we lived other than our normal country of residence. I have filled all my overseas stays including business visa stays which is usually for 1-2 months (here I stayed in the hotels) and my long term stays at a proper resident address during my travel on work permits. Is this correct way? 2. As we need to fill all the travels in Form 80, I thought I should fill all those details in Visa application also and so included my all work related travels including the short ones on business visa. Please let me know if this the correct way or there is some other approach to follow.


In the visa form, only residency details which need to be included where you have stayed more than 12 month and to show last permanent address.


----------



## Faris_ksa

omarsh said:


> What did the CO as for the first and second time if you don't mind sharing?


The first CO just sent acknowledgment documents received e-mail stating the my application going through routine process on 21st August as i uploaded all possible documents. On 2nd October a second CO requested FORM 1399 (Service Form). So looks like my case was scheduled for review and the 2nd CO felt the need to ask for more documents and this resulted in more waiting time. I just hope that they don't request more information this time & subsequently result in another waiting period !


----------



## topmahajan

andreyx108b said:


> In the visa form, only residency details which need to be included where you have stayed more than 12 month and to show last permanent address.


Thanks for the reply. Do I need to break my stay whenever I came back to my home country on Vacation etc.? And will there be any issue in case short stays are also included in visa application ? 

Jut trying to be absolutely clear before submitting my visa application .


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

I included all trips except ones to current country of residence. So this included my annual vacation trips to home country as well.


----------



## temiseun

Hello Seniors,

Is it safe to assume that since CO requested for polio vaccination certificate that my documentation to them is okay and the only thing pending is what i was requested for is all needed to finalize?
Reason why i have asked this question is i have gone through some other posts and there have been cases of two different CO's assigned. a first CO may ask for form 80 and after much waiting a new CO is then assigned and requests for another document.


----------



## andreyx108b

topmahajan said:


> Thanks for the reply. Do I need to break my stay whenever I came back to my home country on Vacation etc.? And will there be any issue in case short stays are also included in visa application ?
> 
> Jut trying to be absolutely clear before submitting my visa application .


Vacation no. You need to include places where you have been resident for more than 12 month, from initial day to the departure day, and the last address in that country. You can travel on holidays somewhere, during these 12 month, that won't have an effect, however, you will mention these travel details in the form 80. 

The problem is, some people tend to over-complicate the application form with details which are not required - which in turn causes the delays in visa processing. You need to follow the form and answer what is required there. However, you are free to enter whatever is desired. 

One more thing, some pople might have other views on the question - i follow the guidance of my agent and what i've read online.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hi Friends,

On doubt, my CO has asked for employment ref. document which I have loaded and updated the status. Does that means that now nothing is missing and only verification is pending..... or after 28 days CO can ask for more documents.. ?


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi Friends, On doubt, my CO has asked for employment ref. document which I have loaded and updated the status. Does that means that now nothing is missing and only verification is pending..... or after 28 days CO can ask for more documents.. ?


In theory they can.


----------



## KeeDa

temiseun said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Is it safe to assume that since CO requested for polio vaccination certificate that my documentation to them is okay and the only thing pending is what i was requested for is all needed to finalize?
> Reason why i have asked this question is i have gone through some other posts and there have been cases of two different CO's assigned. a first CO may ask for form 80 and after much waiting a new CO is then assigned and requests for another document.





saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> On doubt, my CO has asked for employment ref. document which I have loaded and updated the status. Does that means that now nothing is missing and only verification is pending..... or after 28 days CO can ask for more documents.. ?


Yes, there have been instances of more than one CO requests. Just today (user kamikaze I think) got a request from second CO for a completely new set of documents.

Check user abcmel's signature. He has had 3 COs and yet another (fourth) request from skilled support team.


----------



## hnmn4444

KeeDa said:


> Yes, there have been instances of more than one CO requests. Just today (user kamikaze I think) got a request from second CO for a completely new set of documents.
> 
> Check user abcmel's signature. He has had 3 COs and yet another (fourth) request from skilled support team.


What a mess its just a time waste and why don't the CO's do the complete assessment and ask for the doc's at once. 

Myself i got a CO last month 28th asking for the unusual Form 815(Health Hearing). In the " IMMI request check list" i was asked for form 815 and my dependent was not asked for any doc but the pdf has the name and application details mentioned(without any checklist.) leaving me in a confusion of should i attach the same document for the dependent or not. Anyway i attach the doc for both of us on the same day. 

Now i fear of this wait, and also some have CO's assigned couple of times. Should i call the DIBP if it might help in my case. It was only one week passed the CO's assigned to my application.


----------



## omarsh

I'm checking the priority processing table fot visas, and 189 falls under group 4 with date 14th of Aug 2015.

What does this mean?


----------



## KeeDa

hnmn4444 said:


> What a mess its just a time waste and why don't the CO's do the complete assessment and ask for the doc's at once.
> 
> Myself i got a CO last month 28th asking for the unusual Form 815(Health Hearing). In the " IMMI request check list" i was asked for form 815 and my dependent was not asked for any doc but the pdf has the name and application details mentioned(without any checklist.) leaving me in a confusion of should i attach the same document for the dependent or not. Anyway i attach the doc for both of us on the same day.
> 
> Now i fear of this wait, and also some have CO's assigned couple of times. Should i call the DIBP if it might help in my case. It was only one week passed the CO's assigned to my application.


You should call them and inform them about the mistake with 815 that you did. It was requested only from you and not your dependent. This form is asked from those who've had some or the other problem with their medical results. It seems only you did and not your dependent and so you should've uploaded it just for yourself.


----------



## hnmn4444

KeeDa said:


> You should call them and inform them about the mistake with 815 that you did. It was requested only from you and not your dependent. This form is asked from those who've had some or the other problem with their medical results. It seems only you did and not your dependent and so you should've uploaded it just for yourself.


Do i need to fill anyother forms to correct that mistake or simply notify DIBP on phone call. Is the phone number +61 731367000 if am in Indian and not offshore. If there is any other number to contact could you please leave me a message. And Thanks for yor suggestion.


----------



## KeeDa

hnmn4444 said:


> Do i need to fill anyother forms to correct that mistake or simply notify DIBP on phone call. Is the phone number +61 731367000 if am in Indian and not offshore. If there is any other number to contact could you please leave me a message. And Thanks for yor suggestion.


Yes, that is the number. Call them up first and get their opinion about how to correct it- whether you need to submit form 1023 about that mistake.


----------



## amirmz5

Hi Guys,
Today I receive the golden email and our visas have been granted.
I would like to thank all of you for your support and help.
Wish you all the best.


----------



## brisbane_bound

amirmz5 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Today I receive the golden email and our visas have been granted.
> I would like to thank all of you for your support and help.
> Wish you all the best.


Congrats mate..what was ur.lodge date

Sent from my Oneplus one


----------



## Gloria121

Hi all ,
Any 2631 network specialist in September got the lucky?? Thanks


----------



## temiseun

*all the best*



amirmz5 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Today I receive the golden email and our visas have been granted.
> I would like to thank all of you for your support and help.
> Wish you all the best.


big congratulations to you. seems it took another 45days (6weeks).. well I have to hang on and remain hopeful. BTW where are you heading to in Australia?


----------



## Kirkoven

pumbaa_g said:


> hey, same here Vinzy. Was not able to believe my ears when my agent called up to tell me that I have got my grant. Still soaking it in


Congrats Pumbaa

Can You please share your timeline?


----------



## cooldude555

amirmz5 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Today I receive the golden email and our visas have been granted.
> I would like to thank all of you for your support and help.
> Wish you all the best.


Congratulations brother. All the best :second::second:lane:


----------



## amirmz5

brisbane_bound said:


> Congrats mate..what was ur.lodge date
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus one


Here is my timeline:

EOI Submitted 189-65 Point: 03-07-2015
Invitation: 06-07-2015
Lodged: 23-07-2015
CO Allocated: 21-09-2015
PCC & Medical: 28-09-2015
Direct Grant: 05-11-2015 

By the way, I uploaded payslips for each year (6 years), social security fund and a work reference letter.


----------



## amirmz5

temiseun said:


> big congratulations to you. seems it took another 45days (6weeks).. well I have to hang on and remain hopeful. BTW where are you heading to in Australia?


Thanks. Sometime between May to June.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

amirmz5 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Today I receive the golden email and our visas have been granted.
> I would like to thank all of you for your support and help.
> Wish you all the best.


Congrats! I see that you had to wait quite a bit.. from July until November. But I'm sure it was all worth it in the end. Enjoy this moment!  Good luck for the job search!


----------



## eng_hany

Guys

I'm filling the visa application and i have a problem. my children names in passport are :

Hana Hany Ahmed Ali

And

Ali Hany Ahmed Ali Ahmed

Should I put two different last names for each one of them or should I make the last name "Ahmed" for both of them?

Cheers

Hany


----------



## rajeshm333

Hi folks,

I have a question regarding spouse functional language requirement

Is PTE score accepted if so what is the minimum requirement or Only IELTS is accepted by DIBP

Thanks,
Rajesh


----------



## brisbane_bound

amirmz5 said:


> Here is my timeline:
> 
> EOI Submitted 189-65 Point: 03-07-2015
> Invitation: 06-07-2015
> Lodged: 23-07-2015
> CO Allocated: 21-09-2015
> PCC & Medical: 28-09-2015
> Direct Grant: 05-11-2015
> 
> By the way, I uploaded payslips for each year (6 years), social security fund and a work reference letter.


Ok..All the best for your future mate!!!

Sent from my Oneplus one


----------



## gd2015

Hi
I have received my visa invitation today. I have created my immi account. I am trying to create a 'New Application' but under skilled migration visa subclass 189 is not present. 

Is there any mistake in my approach? I have applied for 189 visa and received invitation today.


----------



## gd2015

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> I have received my visa invitation today. I have created my immi account. I am trying to create a 'New Application' but under skilled migration visa subclass 189 is not present.
> 
> Is there any mistake in my approach? I have applied for 189 visa and received invitation today.



Please check the attached screenshot. There is no option for visa subclass 189.


----------



## temiseun

gd2015 said:


> Please check the attached screenshot. There is no option for visa subclass 189.


This is strange, please Keeda can you help here.


----------



## gd2015

When I am logging into my immi account by clicking on 'login to immi account' on the website I am facing this issue.
However if I login to my EOI and then click on apply visa , proceed further and then login to my immi account its shows that I have been invited for 189 visa and I can find a 17 page form.
Is that the process to access our immi account?


----------



## eng_hany

eng_hany said:


> Guys
> 
> I'm filling the visa application and i have a problem. my children names in passport are :
> 
> Hana Hany Ahmed Ali
> 
> And
> 
> Ali Hany Ahmed Ali Ahmed
> 
> Should I put two different last names for each one of them or should I make the last name "Ahmed" for both of them?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Hany


Guys... please help


----------



## andreyx108b

eng_hany said:


> Guys... please help


 Put them right the same as they are in passport, you may have to explain later why they are different. If you put different surname, then, later they might not let you through the control.


----------



## gurudev

gd2015 said:


> When I am logging into my immi account by clicking on 'login to immi account' on the website I am facing this issue.
> However if I login to my EOI and then click on apply visa , proceed further and then login to my immi account its shows that I have been invited for 189 visa and I can find a 17 page form.
> Is that the process to access our immi account?


Yes. That is correct. Once you fill the form, you'll be asked to make the visa fee payment. After successful payment, you would need to upload your documents from your immi account. From here on you need to directly login to your immi account to manage your documents and check your status & DIBP correspondence etc.


----------



## eng_hany

They will accept that my children have two different last name?

Or can I make Ali is the last name for both of them?


----------



## andreyx108b

eng_hany said:


> They will accept that my children have two different last name? Or can I make Ali is the last name for both of them?


What is the reason for difference in passport!? if you can explain to CO and provide supporting docs, then it wont be a problem.

You can not write a name which is different to passport name. Foremostly you will anyway attach copy of the passport.


----------



## murtza4u

gd2015 said:


> Please check the attached screenshot. There is no option for visa subclass 189.


Have you first login to your SkillSelect account and pressed the Apply Visa button and filled the 17 pages form and then made payment and then created your immi account in the same sequence? 

If you get invitation and directly created your immi account then you missed the important steps as mentioned above.


----------



## rossyaussie

*Confused...please help*

Hello everyone...I'm a new member and have several doubts and questions regarding my case status. I hope you guys can help me here.

As with others, my agent doesn't provide me the access to my Immi acc, so instead just to be a spectator I imported the visa app by creating a new immi acc a week or so ago and I found out to my surprise that it's in '*Information Requested*' status since 2nd Sep, 15 and no documents are uploaded, also the Request Complete button is still there even though acc to the agent he uploaded everything already. I was waiting for a grant since long and now after checking the status I am confused. I have already given him all my originals...every document he requested long time back. BTW this agent has a good record, some of my friends and few former colleagues are happy with his services and have received grants.
Could it be that he has sent the documents through email directly to the CO and not clicked on the Request Complete button or is he waiting for something...what could be the explanation to this.

Thanks in advance for any help someone could offer.

Regards,
Rossy


----------



## hnmn4444

rossyaussie said:


> Hello everyone...I'm a new member and have several doubts and questions regarding my case status. I hope you guys can help me here.
> 
> As with others, my agent doesn't provide me the access to my Immi acc, so instead just to be a spectator I imported the visa app by creating a new immi acc a week or so ago and I found out to my surprise that it's in '*Information Requested*' status since 2nd Sep, 15 and no documents are uploaded, also the Request Complete button is still there even though acc to the agent he uploaded everything already. I was waiting for a grant since long and now after checking the status I am confused. I have already given him all my originals...every document he requested long time back. BTW this agent has a good record, some of my friends and few former colleagues are happy with his services and have received grants.
> Could it be that he has sent the documents through email directly to the CO and not clicked on the Request Complete button or is he waiting for something...what could be the explanation to this.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help someone could offer.
> 
> Regards,
> Rossy



If he had attached the requested documents he have to complete the request so need to click on the "Request Completed" button after attaching. Once It is done the status changes to Application Processing which notify your CO that the request is been attached and helps CO for further processing of your application. Generally the CO gives you to attached a time line of 28days in order to provide the requested documents.

I think you have to contact you agent and ask for if the CO had requested for any document and ask for the credentials to have a look at it. Cheers good luck.


----------



## hnmn4444

rajeshm333 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have a question regarding spouse functional language requirement
> 
> Is PTE score accepted if so what is the minimum requirement or Only IELTS is accepted by DIBP
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajesh


Yes PTE is accepted to prove your spouse functional language requirement. Needs to score a band of 30 overall in pte exam. Please go through the immi site under spose language requirements for exact details. Thanks.


----------



## ikisst21

KeeDa said:


> Just a matter of few days. Sometimes just few hours :thumb:


Hi guys and KeeDa, do I have to click "Request Complete" after answering the email from him that I'm happy to pay VAC2? My agent told me we should only click "Request Complete" after we paid the fee, any ideas guys?


----------



## cheetu

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> I have received my visa invitation today. I have created my immi account. I am trying to create a 'New Application' but under skilled migration visa subclass 189 is not present.
> 
> Is there any mistake in my approach? I have applied for 189 visa and received invitation today.


yeaa i also faced same issue earlier..

solution- u directly need to login to your EOI.. then from there when u process your visa request then it will take u to immiaccount and ur info will already be present in immi account.. then u need to fill that long online form in immi account.


----------



## binsmyth

*how long can I wait to apply.*

Hi I got the invitation at 65 points in 26313 in todays round. How long can I wait before applying for the visa. I don't have the money this week so, I need to wait until next week before I can get the money. Is it possible to wait until next week?


----------



## Majician

binsmyth said:


> Hi I got the invitation at 65 points in 26313 in todays round. How long can I wait before applying for the visa. I don't have the money this week so, I need to wait until next week before I can get the money. Is it possible to wait until next week?


You have 60 days to proceed with the payment, make sure you do it within this time frame


----------



## gd2015

gurudev said:


> Yes. That is correct. Once you fill the form, you'll be asked to make the visa fee payment. After successful payment, you would need to upload your documents from your immi account. From here on you need to directly login to your immi account to manage your documents and check your status & DIBP correspondence etc.


Many thanks for your reply.


----------



## gd2015

murtza4u said:


> Have you first login to your SkillSelect account and pressed the Apply Visa button and filled the 17 pages form and then made payment and then created your immi account in the same sequence?
> 
> If you get invitation and directly created your immi account then you missed the important steps as mentioned above.


Yes, I got it. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## gd2015

cheetu said:


> yeaa i also faced same issue earlier..
> 
> solution- u directly need to login to your EOI.. then from there when u process your visa request then it will take u to immiaccount and ur info will already be present in immi account.. then u need to fill that long online form in immi account.


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## bansalch

Hi,

So the good news is almost here. I have got the invite to apply for my 189 visa. While filling up the form, it asks for partner work experience. We are not claiming her points but since she is working, do we need to provide experience letters and employment proof for her as well along with application?

*Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - 261112

01/09/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
08/09/2015 - ACS Result
24/10/2015 - AFP and India PCC
04/11/2015 - PTE Exam
05/11/2015 - PTE Result - 90|90|90|90
05/11/2015 - EOI Submitted - 70 points
06/11/2015 - Invite

Next Steps

XX/XX/2015 - App. submitted
XX/XX/2015 - US FBI PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant*


----------



## vinzy

bansalch said:


> Hi,
> 
> So the good news is almost here. I have got the invite to apply for my 189 visa. While filling up the form, it asks for partner work experience. We are not claiming her points but since she is working, do we need to provide experience letters and employment proof for her as well along with application?
> 
> *Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - 261112
> 
> 01/09/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
> 08/09/2015 - ACS Result
> 24/10/2015 - AFP and India PCC
> 04/11/2015 - PTE Exam
> 05/11/2015 - PTE Result - 90|90|90|90
> 05/11/2015 - EOI Submitted - 70 points
> 06/11/2015 - Invite
> 
> Next Steps
> 
> XX/XX/2015 - App. submitted
> XX/XX/2015 - US FBI PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
> XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant*


Even I had a similar dilemma since I wasn't claiming points for experience. I had uploaded almost all the relevant employment related documents except for work experience letter for my current job. The day I was to upload them, I got the golden mail (hence never uploaded them  ). So, in all likelihood its not mandatory for you to upload them, but just to be on the safer side and for an express grant, you must upload as many documents as possible.


----------



## Vanitha

To all my friends here,
With the blessings of all the Gods in this world I received my 189 PR GRANT LETTER for me,my husband and my two little kids.
It was a hectic day for me yesterday after a terrible traffic congestion reached office at 11am, stuck in some issues and came back from lunch at 3pm.
Around 3:30pm I thought let me check my email and there I could see 4 mails auto-generated.I thought maybe CO has been allocated thats why I have got it but when I opened the email , to my surprise I read this line" A decision has been made on 05-NOV-2015 and you have been granted visa"
I was taken aback...didnt have words, speechless and silent.
I had lodged my visa on 15-Oct-2015 only and uploaded the docs as per my signature.My assumption was I might receive the grant only by mid December but just in 19 days a Direct GRANT it came as shocking and a diwali bumper bonanza gift from God.
I would like to tell that I uploaded only Form 80( did not upload Form 1221 or the CV)

My thinking is I have worked in just two organization (both CMMI level 5) and that could be reason for speedier grant.Overall 9 yr exp.
This info is for all those who have a misconception of 3 month processing time.
I guess it depends from case-to-case.

So Im all happy,thrilled for this new turn,new phase of my life.A new journey for my family.
Just last month I wrote a poetry with such a disheartened soul and today Im contented and today I have just gained for what my family was longing for yrs.
Thank you one and all for clearing all my silliest doubts, giving me confidence and always being there for suggestions.

I wish everyone here to have their dreams come true very soon.
My wait ends here and hunt for job starts...

1)Please send me links/suggestions for getting a job
2)Regarding kids education, schooling 
3)AUS lifestyle, things to remember etc


----------



## omarsh

Congrats Vanitha


----------



## hkaur

rajeshm333 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have a question regarding spouse functional language requirement
> 
> Is PTE score accepted if so what is the minimum requirement or Only IELTS is accepted by DIBP
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajesh


Yes, PTE is accepted. 
A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.

Refer to this link: https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## omarsh

Guys do you get an email from the CO in case your application is gone for external verification or you simply know after calling/emailing them?

Thanks


----------



## Rabbahs

hi, I need an advise.
I got my invitation yesterday. I just realize that during fill the EOI form I only input my qualification which was assessed by assessing body. Assessing body assess my Bachelor degree as relevant education, but not the Masters degree that I have.
Now when I was filling my 189 visa application I remember that I did not declare my Masters qualification in EOI.
Do you think it will make a problem in my visa application. Please note that adding or removing Masters degree will not effect my EOI points.

Pass your comments or direct me to the relevant weblink.

Thanks

Rabbahs


----------



## hkaur

bansalch said:


> Hi,
> 
> So the good news is almost here. I have got the invite to apply for my 189 visa. While filling up the form, it asks for partner work experience. We are not claiming her points but since she is working, do we need to provide experience letters and employment proof for her as well along with application?
> 
> You just need to mention the details in the application form. You do not need to provide any proofs for the same as you are not claiming any points for her.


----------



## omarsh

You probably need one of the seniors!

What about the one or two years you spent studying for masters? In your employment history what did you mention?


----------



## ash36

Hi All,

I was contacted by Co on 26th Oct and asked for PCC, So I have to submit it by 23rd Nov (28 days). I anticipate i would get my PCC by end of November so il ask for more time.
Would my application be viewed after more 28 days or certain pre-defined time period. or can i just mail the CO and ask him to review my case when i get PCC done?


----------



## abbasraza

Vanitha said:


> To all my friends here,
> With the blessings of all the Gods in this world I received my 189 PR GRANT LETTER for me,my husband and my two little kids.
> It was a hectic day for me yesterday after a terrible traffic congestion reached office at 11am, stuck in some issues and came back from lunch at 3pm.
> Around 3:30pm I thought let me check my email and there I could see 4 mails auto-generated.I thought maybe CO has been allocated thats why I have got it but when I opened the email , to my surprise I read this line" A decision has been made on 05-NOV-2015 and you have been granted visa"
> I was taken aback...didnt have words, speechless and silent.
> I had lodged my visa on 15-Oct-2015 only and uploaded the docs as per my signature.My assumption was I might receive the grant only by mid December but just in 19 days a Direct GRANT it came as shocking and a diwali bumper bonanza gift from God.
> I would like to tell that I uploaded only Form 80( did not upload Form 1221 or the CV)
> 
> My thinking is I have worked in just two organization (both CMMI level 5) and that could be reason for speedier grant.Overall 9 yr exp.
> This info is for all those who have a misconception of 3 month processing time.
> I guess it depends from case-to-case.
> 
> So Im all happy,thrilled for this new turn,new phase of my life.A new journey for my family.
> Just last month I wrote a poetry with such a disheartened soul and today Im contented and today I have just gained for what my family was longing for yrs.
> Thank you one and all for clearing all my silliest doubts, giving me confidence and always being there for suggestions.
> 
> I wish everyone here to have their dreams come true very soon.
> My wait ends here and hunt for job starts...
> 
> 1)Please send me links/suggestions for getting a job
> 2)Regarding kids education, schooling
> 3)AUS lifestyle, things to remember etc


Congratulation for speedy grant!.


----------



## Vanitha

omarsh said:


> Congrats Vanitha



Thanks Omarsh.


----------



## Vanitha

abbasraza said:


> Congratulation for speedy grant!.


Thanks Abbasraza


----------



## sharan22too

Hi All, my husband and I received out grants today&#55357;&#56842;I was totally not expecting as it was already 4.00 pm in Adelaide.. thanks a lot everyone without this forum this journey would have been desperate.


----------



## omarsh

sharan22too said:


> Hi All, my husband and I received out grants today&#55357;&#56842;I was totally not expecting as it was already 4.00 pm in Adelaide.. thanks a lot everyone without this forum this journey would have been desperate.


Congrats! 

So you got eactly at 4PM or after?


----------



## ash36

could any one reply on my above query?


----------



## KeeDa

ash36 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was contacted by Co on 26th Oct and asked for PCC, So I have to submit it by 23rd Nov (28 days). I anticipate i would get my PCC by end of November so il ask for more time.
> Would my application be viewed after more 28 days or certain pre-defined time period. or can i just mail the CO and ask him to review my case when i get PCC done?


They may or may not review your case exactly on the 28'th day. But you assume it would be 28 days. If you foresee that the PCC would take time, reply to the email and explain it to them. Request for more time, and attach evidence that you have applied for the PCC. Also attach a snapshot of this email and the evidence in your immiAccount under "Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain"


----------



## Umas

Hi All,

I got the invite yesterday and I was filling the visa application. While doing that encountered few doubts. This may not be the right thread to post this question ...if not please direct me to the right thread. Questions are below. 


1. For all the employment episode filled in EOI, visa application is asking for 'Description of duties' in employment page 13. What we need to fill here? I have these Description of duties in affidavit or HR letter. I need to fill that again in those text boxes?

For 2 of my employment episode I was unable to get affidavit or HR letter. In this case, what should be there for 'Description of duties'?

2. What we need to select for 'Applicant's main language' - page 14 - Unable to get the context of this question though, I selected 'English'

3. *Previous countries of residence -Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?* In page 15

I feel, this question is not applicable for primary applicant (i.e me). If my partner or child lived in any other country (Other than India) I need to fill these data? Can any one confirm my understanding Please?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## KeeDa

Umas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the invite yesterday and I was filling the visa application. While doing that encountered few doubts. This may not be the right thread to post this question ...if not please direct me to the right thread. Questions are below.
> 
> 
> 1. For all the employment episode filled in EOI, visa application is asking for 'Description of duties' in employment page 13. What we need to fill here? I have these Description of duties in affidavit or HR letter. I need to fill that again in those text boxes?
> 
> For 2 of my employment episode I was unable to get affidavit or HR letter. In this case, what should be there for 'Description of duties'?
> 
> 2. What we need to select for 'Applicant's main language' - page 14 - Unable to get the context of this question though, I selected 'English'
> 
> 3. *Previous countries of residence -Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?* In page 15
> 
> I feel, this question is not applicable for primary applicant (i.e me). If my partner or child lived in any other country (Other than India) I need to fill these data? Can any one confirm my understanding Please?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


1. The field has size restriction. So, just try and fit most important keywords. For the other 2- I think those are not relevant (and hence you don't have any reference for them), but here too, just write some important keywords on your own.

2. Your IELTS/ PTE score card should also have this field. I entered it as my mother tongue.

3. No. This is applicable for main applicant too.


----------



## Umas

Thanks Keeda.

1. *For the other 2- I think those are not relevant* yes it is not relevant.

2. I did not find it in PTE score card ... But, I remember I had filled my mother tongue while creating profile/account for PTE exam registration. 

thanks,
Umashankar



KeeDa said:


> 1. The field has size restriction. So, just try and fit most important keywords. For the other 2- I think those are not relevant (and hence you don't have any reference for them), but here too, just write some important keywords on your own.
> 
> 2. Your IELTS/ PTE score card should also have this field. I entered it as my mother tongue.
> 
> 3. No. This is applicable for main applicant too.


----------



## sharan22too

omarsh said:


> Congrats!
> 
> So you got eactly at 4PM or after?


I got at 4.00 exactly...I was asked to submit pcc again today morning.. I submitted at 3.55.. and received the grant imd...


----------



## kamikaze87

Hi guys,

CO requested me for PCC, Medical checks and Form 80. They said I must provide these documents within 28 days. What if I only can complete Medical checks and Form 80 on time ? The PCC could be later than 28 days since it is not sufficient to get the PCC from Aus and my country.

I can not push the "complete button" without the PCC so how can I do ?


----------



## brisbane_bound

sharan22too said:


> Hi All, my husband and I received out grants today&#55357;&#56842;I was totally not expecting as it was already 4.00 pm in Adelaide.. thanks a lot everyone without this forum this journey would have been desperate.


Many congratulations Sharan..great news!!

Sent from my Oneplus one


----------



## 189rayyar

Hello guys,
my case has been distributed to a CO last week. Just after that, i have found a mistake that i wrongly put my parents under NON-migrating dependent family members. CO asked me to provide their criminal check and health examination. I think i could submit a 1023 form to correct my wrong. The question is should i just email my CO with attached 1023 form or i need to submit to the immigration website where we submit all our application materials? 

thanks guys, 
any thought would help me.


----------



## KeeDa

kamikaze87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> CO requested me for PCC, Medical checks and Form 80. They said I must provide these documents within 28 days. What if I only can complete Medical checks and Form 80 on time ? The PCC could be later than 28 days since it is not sufficient to get the PCC from Aus and my country.
> 
> I can not push the "complete button" without the PCC so how can I do ?


Check the last post on the previous (1024) page.


----------



## KeeDa

189rayyar said:


> Hello guys,
> my case has been distributed to a CO last week. Just after that, i have found a mistake that i wrongly put my parents under NON-migrating dependent family members. CO asked me to provide their criminal check and health examination. I think i could submit a 1023 form to correct my wrong. The question is should i just email my CO with attached 1023 form or i need to submit to the immigration website where we submit all our application materials?
> 
> thanks guys,
> any thought would help me.


Upload online and reply to the email about it. No need to attach it to the email.


----------



## kamikaze87

Thank you.

My case is that: CO contacted me in 05th Nov and I have to provide my additional docs in 03rd Dec (28 days). But I am too busy at this time and I only can apply for the PCC in 20 Nov and it is expected that I can receive the result within 7th December. 

Could I request for another 28 days ?

THanks.



KeeDa said:


> Check the last post on the previous (1024) page.


----------



## ash36

kamikaze87 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> My case is that: CO contacted me in 05th Nov and I have to provide my additional docs in 03rd Dec (28 days). But I am too busy at this time and I only can apply for the PCC in 20 Nov and it is expected that I can receive the result within 7th December.
> 
> Could I request for another 28 days ?
> 
> THanks.


@ thanks Keeda.

I too had same query, Can we request for extra time, say just 10 days? or is it 28 days always?


----------



## KeeDa

kamikaze87 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> My case is that: CO contacted me in 05th Nov and I have to provide my additional docs in 03rd Dec (28 days). But I am too busy at this time and I only can apply for the PCC in 20 Nov and it is expected that I can receive the result within 7th December.
> 
> Could I request for another 28 days ?
> 
> THanks.


Yes, you can request it after having applied for the PCC (as you will need the application receipt as an evidence).



ash36 said:


> @ thanks Keeda.
> 
> I too had same query, Can we request for extra time, say just 10 days? or is it 28 days always?


You can put a date in your email, but I don't think they will agree to look at your case on a specific date that you suggest, but it will rather be based on their own processing priorities and workload.


----------



## lahmstanley

Hi Everyone?
Just wanted to ask whether the immigration department accepts TOEFL and if yes, what scores does one require to get maximum points for language proficiency on the 189's points based system.
Thanx for the information in advance.


----------



## arun05

lahmstanley said:


> Hi Everyone?
> Just wanted to ask whether the immigration department accepts TOEFL and if yes, what scores does one require to get maximum points for language proficiency on the 189's points based system.
> Thanx for the information in advance.


Hi For TOEFL you need points as below:

*1) For Competent level*

You have achieved the following minimum test scores in each of the four test components: 12 for listening, 13 for reading, 21 for writing and 18 for speaking, in a Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based test (TOEFL iBT) test that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.

*2) For Proficient level*

You have achieved the following minimum test scores in each of the four test components: 24 for listening , 24 for reading, 27 for writing and 23 for speaking, in a Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based test (TOEFL iBT) test that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.

*3) For Superior Level*

ou have achieved the following minimum test scores in each of the four test components: 28 for listening, 29 for reading, 30 for writing and 26 for speaking, in a Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based test (TOEFL iBT) test that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.

Note:- For Competent you will get 0 points, For Proficient you will get 10 points and for Superior you will get 20 points.


----------



## Majician

KeeDa said:


> They may or may not review your case exactly on the 28'th day. But you assume it would be 28 days. If you foresee that the PCC would take time, reply to the email and explain it to them. Request for more time, and attach evidence that you have applied for the PCC. Also attach a snapshot of this email and the evidence in your immiAccount under "Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain"


Hi KeeDa,

I have same issue, my family is away and I am afraid that of the CO is allocated and he asks for PCC I won't be able to manage it in 28 days, is it possible to convince CO that the family is away and they will have PCC when they come back with a copy of ticket? Since for PCC, fingerprints are must here. Any suggestions?


----------



## Umas

I am really confused about the flow/order after getting the invite .. Is the below order correct?

1. Invited - 06/11.
2. Fill 17 page visa application and submit application.
3. Pay the visa fee.
4. Upload all the document including PCC and heath check.
6. CO Allocation.

I think PCC and heath check can be done after CO request it correct? Can any one confirm please

thanks,
Umas


----------



## sharan22too

brisbane_bound said:


> Many congratulations Sharan..great news!!
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus one


Thanks a lot 😊😊wish u a speedy grant


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Umas said:


> I am really confused about the flow/order after getting the invite .. Is the below order correct?
> 
> 1. Invited - 06/11.
> 2. Fill 17 page visa application and submit application.
> 3. Pay the visa fee.
> 4. Upload all the document including PCC and heath check.
> 6. CO Allocation.
> 
> I think PCC and heath check can be done after CO request it correct? Can any one confirm please
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Upload all documents including pcc, form 80 and form 1221 (all for adult applicants only). Do your medicals asap so that even if your panel physician delays a bit on the upload it won't affect you too much. Then basically you only have to wait.

You don't have to wait till CO is assigned to do pcc or medical. Not at all! You can do them immediately after getting the invitation.


----------



## omarsh

sharan22too said:


> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> So you got eactly at 4PM or after?
> 
> 
> 
> I got at 4.00 exactly...I was asked to submit pcc again today morning.. I submitted at 3.55.. and received the grant imd...
Click to expand...

Congrats again!

I'm happy the wait is over for you


----------



## lahmstanley

arun05 said:


> Hi For TOEFL you need points as below: 1) For Competent level You have achieved the following minimum test scores in each of the four test components: 12 for listening, 13 for reading, 21 for writing and 18 for speaking, in a Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based test (TOEFL iBT) test that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application. 2) For Proficient level You have achieved the following minimum test scores in each of the four test components: 24 for listening , 24 for reading, 27 for writing and 23 for speaking, in a Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based test (TOEFL iBT) test that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application. 3) For Superior Level ou have achieved the following minimum test scores in each of the four test components: 28 for listening, 29 for reading, 30 for writing and 26 for speaking, in a Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based test (TOEFL iBT) test that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application. Note:- For Competent you will get 0 points, For Proficient you will get 10 points and for Superior you will get 20 points.


Thanx Arun. That's really helpful. 
Which one is better ? IELTS or TOEFL?


----------



## andreyx108b

lahmstanley said:


> thanx arun. That's really helpful. Which one is better ? Ielts or toefl?


pte.


----------



## omarsh

Guys I'm travelling to the US for two weeks vacation on 28th of November, ideally i would like to hear from my CO before i travel, be it an additional info request or a grant, do you think I should call them.after 45 days of my first CO contact and inform them i'm going to travel and would like to find out if they require more information?

I'm worried my case will be dragged and my CO might contact me while I'm on vacation which is not really ideal because you never know what to expect.

Any thoughts or advice would be most welcome!


----------



## arun05

lahmstanley said:


> Thanx Arun. That's really helpful.
> Which one is better ? IELTS or TOEFL?


Out of these 2 IELTS is better.....And also as ashley mentioned there is one more option PTE also available...But you have to check whether it is available in your country or not.

Rest all depends upon your preparations and skills..


----------



## Umas

thanks. that helps .. Still I have to apply for PCC and health check ... 



Nostalgia Nut said:


> Upload all documents including pcc, form 80 and form 1221 (all for adult applicants only). Do your medicals asap so that even if your panel physician delays a bit on the upload it won't affect you too much. Then basically you only have to wait.
> 
> You don't have to wait till CO is assigned to do pcc or medical. Not at all! You can do them immediately after getting the invitation.


----------



## Saru91

Dear Keeda, please advise me how to import immi account without agent knowing.Exact steps please.thks


----------



## saz82

You usually have 28 days to respond to any requests. So even if they ask you for anything, you are only going for two weeks and will have a total of 28 days to respond. Enjoy your holidays!




omarsh said:


> Guys I'm travelling to the US for two weeks vacation on 28th of November, ideally i would like to hear from my CO before i travel, be it an additional info request or a grant, do you think I should call them.after 45 days of my first CO contact and inform them i'm going to travel and would like to find out if they require more information?
> 
> I'm worried my case will be dragged and my CO might contact me while I'm on vacation which is not really ideal because you never know what to expect.
> 
> Any thoughts or advice would be most welcome!


----------



## SmartB

Hi everyone, just about uploading my documents. 
So what is the process like 
1) uploads documents
2) A CO is assigned? 
3) Request for additional documents if applicable?
4) Grant = visa approved? 

Right?


----------



## abbasraza

omarsh said:


> Guys I'm travelling to the US for two weeks vacation on 28th of November, ideally i would like to hear from my CO before i travel, be it an additional info request or a grant, do you think I should call them.after 45 days of my first CO contact and inform them i'm going to travel and would like to find out if they require more information?
> 
> I'm worried my case will be dragged and my CO might contact me while I'm on vacation which is not really ideal because you never know what to expect.
> 
> Any thoughts or advice would be most welcome!


Its better you should call them if 45 days passed now. They will definitely put a note for CO. In this way, your file will be prioritize.


----------



## KeeDa

Saru91 said:


> Dear Keeda, please advise me how to import immi account without agent knowing.Exact steps please.thks


Get the TRN from your agent (it starts with the letters EGO), create a new immiAccount here: https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

Login, use the Import Application option, and use your TRN to import it.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

SmartB said:


> Hi everyone, just about uploading my documents.
> So what is the process like
> 1) uploads documents
> 2) A CO is assigned?
> 3) Request for additional documents if applicable?
> 4) Grant = visa approved?
> 
> Right?


Yes. But if you're very lucky you won't even know when CO is assigned until boom! You get a direct grant in your email.


----------



## SmartB

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Yes. But if you're *very lucky* you won't even know when CO is assigned until boom! You get a direct grant in your email.


Oh you dont say... lane: 

Regards,
SB


----------



## bansalch

Another question on filling up the application. In the Job responsibilities, the word limit is pretty less. Should this match 100% with what is mentioned in the experience letters furnished to ACS?


----------



## temiseun

bansalch said:


> Another question on filling up the application. In the Job responsibilities, the word limit is pretty less. Should this match 100% with what is mentioned in the experience letters furnished to ACS?


it should have at least 5 main duties, also you may consider using lower case, thats what i did.


----------



## sudeepdai

Heyy people

Got my grant today morning. Wasnt on the internet much so couldnt inform.

Thanks to all for helping me get through. Owe every bit of this to you all .

Thanks a lot people.
Cheers


----------



## SmartB

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy people
> 
> Got my grant today morning. Wasnt on the internet much so couldnt inform.
> 
> Thanks to all for helping me get through. Owe every bit of this to you all .
> 
> Thanks a lot people.
> Cheers


Congratulations! Do I understand correctly that getting your grant means visa is approved and can immediately travel to Australia?

Regards,
SB


----------



## andreyx108b

SmartB said:


> Congratulations! Do I understand correctly that getting your grant means visa is approved and can immediately travel to Australia?
> 
> Regards,
> SB



Yes.


----------



## andreyx108b

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy people
> 
> Got my grant today morning. Wasnt on the internet much so couldnt inform.
> 
> Thanks to all for helping me get through. Owe every bit of this to you all .
> 
> Thanks a lot people.
> Cheers


Congrats mate! Good luck! Please update the tracker - i saw your case there  lane:lane:


----------



## danielkusuma

Guys, just to let you know that my visa has been granted today.
I just want to thank you for all the helps that you guys provided.
It was really helpful.


----------



## temiseun

danielkusuma said:


> Guys, just to let you know that my visa has been granted today.
> I just want to thank you for all the helps that you guys provided.
> It was really helpful.


hey, congrats on the grant, please share your timeline


----------



## deepgill

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy people
> 
> Got my grant today morning. Wasnt on the internet much so couldnt inform.
> 
> Thanks to all for helping me get through. Owe every bit of this to you all .
> 
> Thanks a lot people.
> Cheers


Congratulations.. Sudeepdai. Enjoy ....


----------



## deepgill

danielkusuma said:


> Guys, just to let you know that my visa has been granted today.
> I just want to thank you for all the helps that you guys provided.
> It was really helpful.


Congratulations.. Danielkusuma. Best of luck.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

guys i want to ask u something , now my husband will take the test for the ielts at the end of month and we are filling the visa application now , they asked about if he took the english test or not we said no
now can we complete like this and complete the application and after he take the test we will update the application, or we should do this from the beginning


----------



## Mashhar

danielkusuma said:


> Guys, just to let you know that my visa has been granted today.
> I just want to thank you for all the helps that you guys provided.
> It was really helpful.


Congrats Bro.....Enjoy the moment


----------



## saz82

You can, but your application points depend on a lot of things including English, so it may not be processed until you upload the ielts results. If i were you I would wait and upload when I get the results just to be safe in case you get results below what you expected to achieve.




yasmeenaaa said:


> guys i want to ask u something , now my husband will take the test for the ielts at the end of month and we are filling the visa application now , they asked about if he took the english test or not we said no
> now can we complete like this and complete the application and after he take the test we will update the application, or we should do this from the beginning


----------



## andreyx108b

saz82 said:


> You can, but your application points depend on a lot of things including English, so it may not be processed until you upload the ielts results. If i were you I would wait and upload when I get the results just to be safe in case you get results below what you expected to achieve.


I dont think what you are saying is right. I guess husband is dependent and he will need to prove functional english. CO will ask if husband can prove english abilities or pay VAC2. At this time IELTS will need to need to be presented.


----------



## saz82

If he is a dependents, yes. If he is a main applicant then no.



andreyx108b said:


> I dont think what you are saying is right. I guess husband is dependent and he will need to prove functional english. CO will ask if husband can prove english abilities or pay VAC2. At this time IELTS will need to need to be presented.


----------



## andreyx108b

saz82 said:


> If he is a dependents, yes. If he is a main applicant then no.


If he is main applicant he cant apply for a visa w/o function English I.e. 6.0. Its mandatory.


----------



## saz82

My point exactly.

He can apply for an EOI but he will have to match the results f his ielts to what he claimed in the EOI.




andreyx108b said:


> If he is main applicant he cant apply for a visa w/o function English I.e. 6.0. Its mandatory.


----------



## KeeDa

yasmeenaaa's question is not about EOI. From her signature, I see that she already has been invited yesterday. I think her question is whether she can proceed with visa application (filling the 17 online forms and payment) now without husband's IELTS result in place. The answer is yes- she can do it now, and upload husband's IELTS result later on in the visa application. Hopefully she manages this soon, because when her case gets allocated, if it is not in place, they will request proof of functional English or consent to pay VAC2 fees.


----------



## saz82

Yes that is true, but as I was saying she has to prove the points she claimed in the EOI for him. If he gets points below what was submitted in the EOI, if he is the main applicant she has issues. And if he is a dependent she will pay VAC 2.



KeeDa said:


> yasmeenaaa's question is not about EOI. From her signature, I see that she already has been invited yesterday. I think her question is whether she can proceed with visa application (filling the 17 online forms and payment) now without husband's IELTS result in place. The answer is yes- she can do it now, and upload husband's IELTS result later on in the visa application. Hopefully she manages this soon, because when her case gets allocated, if it is not in place, they will request proof of functional English or consent to pay VAC2 fees.


----------



## KeeDa

I don't think she has claimed any points for him. She couldn't have submitted the EOI without his assessment ID and English test reference ID if she would have claimed partner points. I think hers is just a case of having to prove functional English for him.



saz82 said:


> Yes that is true, but as I was saying she has to prove the points she claimed in the EOI for him. If he gets points below what was submitted in the EOI, if he is the main applicant she has issues. And if he is a dependent she will pay VAC 2.


----------



## saz82

No idea what she did for hi, but I know it is possible to apply for an EOI without a test reference ID. I know many people who did that.




KeeDa said:


> I don't think she has claimed any points for him. She couldn't have submitted the EOI without his assessment ID and English test reference ID if she would have claimed partner points. I think hers is just a case of having to prove functional English for him.


----------



## abcmel

Guys,

I received Two GRANT email today.
Thank you all for your help and support. I wish speedy grant for all who waiting.
I have observed that DIBP is now clearing backlogs of July and August and all will be cleared soon.
Thanks For all your support. Without this forum I could not have applied for PR by myself.
All the very best.

Thanks
abcmel


----------



## aussieit

*Visa Application*

Hi all,

I got the invite yesterday and is about to lodge the application. Keeda and all experts in the forum are the reasons for the invite.
I have some doubts if any body can clear

1. While lodging the application do we have to submit scanned attested copy of IELTS TRF or TRF number is enough??
2 scanned attested copy of ACS assessment is needed??
3. My spouse do not have IELTS so a certificate from his Bachelors degree university stating that his medium of instruction is English would be enough??I am not claiming partner skills points.
4. In form 80 I read that we need to include our travel details do we have to include our spouse travel details too??


----------



## aussieit

*Husbands IELTS*



yasmeenaaa said:


> guys i want to ask u something , now my husband will take the test for the ielts at the end of month and we are filling the visa application now , they asked about if he took the english test or not we said no
> now can we complete like this and complete the application and after he take the test we will update the application, or we should do this from the beginning


If he do not have the ILS result why cant you proceed with a certificate from his university that his medium of instruction is English??correct me if I am wrong


----------



## omarsh

abcmel said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received Two GRANT email today.
> Thank you all for your help and support. I wish speedy grant for all who waiting.
> I have observed that DIBP is now clearing backlogs of July and August and all will be cleared soon.
> Thanks For all your support. Without this forum I could not have applied for PR by myself.
> All the very best.
> 
> Thanks
> abcmel


Congratulations


----------



## R.P.G

abcmel said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received Two GRANT email today.
> Thank you all for your help and support. I wish speedy grant for all who waiting.
> I have observed that DIBP is now clearing backlogs of July and August and all will be cleared soon.
> Thanks For all your support. Without this forum I could not have applied for PR by myself.
> All the very best.
> 
> Thanks
> abcmel


congrats!!! three CO's?...you deserve a treat for yourself dude...


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Hi guys thank you all for replying my husband is not the main applicant and I am not gaining any points from him , I just want to complete and pay as keeda said and after he get his result in the beg of December 

So as I understood I can do this and when the co ask about his English I can send the result? Correct?

Or after he receive the result I can amend the visa application?


----------



## abcmel

omarsh said:


> Congratulations


Thanks Omarsh


----------



## abcmel

R.P.G said:


> congrats!!! three CO's?...you deserve a treat for yourself dude...


Well The docs were requested by first co only, other two co just sent me email that my file is under process.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Congratulations abcmel , what kind of docs they requested from you?


----------



## KeeDa

aussieit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the invite yesterday and is about to lodge the application. Keeda and all experts in the forum are the reasons for the invite.
> I have some doubts if any body can clear
> 
> 1. While lodging the application do we have to submit scanned attested copy of IELTS TRF or TRF number is enough??
> 2 scanned attested copy of ACS assessment is needed??
> 3. My spouse do not have IELTS so a certificate from his Bachelors degree university stating that his medium of instruction is English would be enough??I am not claiming partner skills points.
> 4. In form 80 I read that we need to include our travel details do we have to include our spouse travel details too??


1. Just scanned (not attested) copy under "Language Ability - English, Evidence of"
2. Just the result pdf that ACS sent you by email (as-is without any copying/ scanning/ attestation) under "Skills Assessment, Evidence of".
3. Yes. See here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...english-eligibility-criteria.html#post7410410
4. One form 80 per adult applicant.


----------



## KeeDa

yasmeenaaa said:


> Hi guys thank you all for replying my husband is not the main applicant and I am not gaining any points from him , I just want to complete and pay as keeda said and after he get his result in the beg of December
> 
> So as I understood I can do this and when the co ask about his English I can send the result? Correct?
> 
> Or after he receive the result I can amend the visa application?


The second option- i.e. after he gets the result, you need not wait for your CO to request it. Just upload it under his name, under the category "Language Ability - English, Evidence of"


----------



## saz82

When you receive the results, uplpad them to your immi account. There is the option of waiting till the CO requests it, of course, so both options are open for you.




yasmeenaaa said:


> Hi guys thank you all for replying my husband is not the main applicant and I am not gaining any points from him , I just want to complete and pay as keeda said and after he get his result in the beg of December
> 
> So as I understood I can do this and when the co ask about his English I can send the result? Correct?
> 
> Or after he receive the result I can amend the visa application?


----------



## rajeshm333

Hi folks,

Need your help regarding questions while filling visa application.I have filled in below details.Correct me if I am wrong.

1.For National Identity Documents:
Self & Spouse: Filled Passport Details and selected National Identity Category
Kid: Birth Certificate

2.Child Custody:
Is this child in the primary applicant's care and legal custody?-Yes
Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?-No(as child is dependent on me)

3.Employment:
I am claiming 8yrs exp. in nominated skill.I am working with the same organization since last 8 yrs.but when filling the employment details,i cannot see till date option-So I filled today's date as end date--Is it ok? 

4.Functional English:
While filling functional english details, it asks for Main Language.Is it your first language during school? or English?

Thanks,
Rajesh


----------



## aussieit

*Visa Application details*



KeeDa said:


> The second option- i.e. after he gets the result, you need not wait for your CO to request it. Just upload it under his name, under the category "Language Ability - English, Evidence of"


Keeda,
Where is the link that you detailed about filing 189 visa.(step wise)
I saw it and now forgot some link'189 visa query' or something


----------



## KeeDa

aussieit said:


> Keeda,
> Where is the link that you detailed about filing 189 visa.(step wise)
> I saw it and now forgot some link'189 visa query' or something


This one? --> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/879554-189-visa-lodging-query.html

or, this one? --> My Journey For Australia PR


----------



## OnlyAustralia

I have applied my EOI by mentioning my whole employment history ( from July 2010 onwards) as it is written on EOI submitting form "Provide detail of client's employment history for the last 10 years" but ACS has deducted my 2 years and considered work after July 2012. 

Please tell me while lodging EOI we have to mention whole experience or only that experience which ACS has told us?

For instance: I lodge my EOI on 03-Jul-2015 with below mentioned details and got 5 points for work experience( considering Points breakdown sheet provided by SkillSelect). On 09-jul-2015, I got a mail that my experience has been upgraded. When I saw Points breakdown sheet they gave me 10 points for my work experience and consider 5 years of my work not 3 years. 

EOI lodge with this detail (Provide detail of client's employment history for the last 10 years):-
July 2010 to Jan 2012 in X company
Feb 2012 to Jun 2013 in Y company
July 2013 to till now in Z company

Mail from ACS wrote that: "The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313."

That means: 

July 2012 to Jun 2013 in Y company
July 2013 to till now in Z company


Tell me, when we have to apply EOI, whole employment history has to be mentioned or only ACS figure.

Hope you understand my query.

Kindly reply to solve my confusion.


----------



## ladanow

yasmeenaaa said:


> guys i want to ask u something , now my husband will take the test for the ielts at the end of month and we are filling the visa application now , they asked about if he took the english test or not we said no
> now can we complete like this and complete the application and after he take the test we will update the application, or we should do this from the beginning


Hello Yasmeenaaa

I just got my invitation yesterday as well and i already lodged my VISA

Look, if you are invited, so it is not necessary to wait your Husband IELTS result, actually, It is not needed at All ,,, You can try to cancel the exam if you want.

Actually, This point is some how confusing as it is written that IELTS is needed for each dependent.

However, when you Lodge the application, you will see this message explicitly, I saved it..

#####################################
*Select the applicant's level of English ability from the options displayed. There is no requirement for partner visa applicants to meet English requirements or undergo any English testing. This information is used to determine if an interpreter is required in the event the department needs to contact the applicant.*
##################################### 


Moreover: lodging the is done on two steps

1- Fill the online application and Pay the fees
2- upload the documents 


The 2nd step is open, and you can upload further documents in a later stage, the step can be update later.


I hope it is clear now :fingerscrossed:

Salam.


----------



## aussieit

*Got it*



KeeDa said:


> This one? --> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/879554-189-visa-lodging-query.html
> 
> or, this one? --> My Journey For Australia PR



Both threads are very precious to me.Thanks


----------



## Saru91

Thanks a lot Keeda,you are always very
Helpful.


----------



## abcmel

yasmeenaaa said:


> Congratulations abcmel , what kind of docs they requested from you?


Thank You Yasmeenaaa. CO requested form 80, 1221 and CV for my wife. I was not claiming any point for her but then also these were requested. For me CO did not request anything and I have not front loaded form 80,1221 and CV.

Thanks
abcmel


----------



## yasmeenaaa

guys another question pls, now my husband passport will expire in 11/4/2016, if we lodge the visa tomorrow and then he will make new passport in 2 weeks , can we update the new passport data?


----------



## KeeDa

You should make 4 entries in your EOI. First 2 being:
Jul-2010 to Jan-2012 X company, not-relevant
Feb-2012 to Jul-2012 Y company, not-relevant
Aug-2012 to Jun-2013 Y company, relevant
Jul-2013 till <blank> Z company, relevant

There is an option to mark work experience as relevant/ not-relevant and you should be marking all until the skill-met-date as not-relevant.



OnlyAustralia said:


> I have applied my EOI by mentioning my whole employment history ( from July 2010 onwards) as it is written on EOI submitting form "Provide detail of client's employment history for the last 10 years" but ACS has deducted my 2 years and considered work after July 2012.
> 
> Please tell me while lodging EOI we have to mention whole experience or only that experience which ACS has told us?
> 
> For instance: I lodge my EOI on 03-Jul-2015 with below mentioned details and got 5 points for work experience( considering Points breakdown sheet provided by SkillSelect). On 09-jul-2015, I got a mail that my experience has been upgraded. When I saw Points breakdown sheet they gave me 10 points for my work experience and consider 5 years of my work not 3 years.
> 
> EOI lodge with this detail (Provide detail of client's employment history for the last 10 years):-
> July 2010 to Jan 2012 in X company
> Feb 2012 to Jun 2013 in Y company
> July 2013 to till now in Z company
> 
> Mail from ACS wrote that: "The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313."
> 
> That means:
> 
> July 2012 to Jun 2013 in Y company
> July 2013 to till now in Z company
> 
> 
> Tell me, when we have to apply EOI, whole employment history has to be mentioned or only ACS figure.
> 
> Hope you understand my query.
> 
> Kindly reply to solve my confusion.


----------



## KeeDa

Yes. On the right in your immiAccount, there is a link "Change of passport details". This link allows updating applicant's new passport if his name hasn't changed. If the new passport has a new (or different) name, then form 929 has to be filled and uploaded in your immiAccount.



yasmeenaaa said:


> guys another question pls, now my husband passport will expire in 11/4/2016, if we lodge the visa tomorrow and then he will make new passport in 2 weeks , can we update the new passport data?


----------



## OnlyAustralia

KeeDa said:


> You should make 4 entries in your EOI. First 2 being:
> Jul-2010 to Jan-2012 X company, not-relevant
> Feb-2012 to Jul-2012 Y company, not-relevant
> Aug-2012 to Jun-2013 Y company, relevant
> Jul-2013 till <blank> Z company, relevant
> 
> There is an option to mark work experience as relevant/ not-relevant and you should be marking all until the skill-met-date as not-relevant.



Are you sure 100%? 

It is written there "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" and when we read a condition it talks about that experience must be related to ANSCO code under which you applied(261313 in my case). Nothing is written there that years which are deducted by ACS or any assessing authority is considered as irrelevant.


----------



## omarsh

OnlyAustralia said:


> KeeDa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should make 4 entries in your EOI. First 2 being:
> Jul-2010 to Jan-2012 X company, not-relevant
> Feb-2012 to Jul-2012 Y company, not-relevant
> Aug-2012 to Jun-2013 Y company, relevant
> Jul-2013 till <blank> Z company, relevant
> 
> There is an option to mark work experience as relevant/ not-relevant and you should be marking all until the skill-met-date as not-relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure 100%?
> 
> It is written there "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" and when we read a condition it talks about that experience must be related to ANSCO code under which you applied(261313 in my case). Nothing is written there that years which are deducted by ACS or any assessing authority is considered as irrelevant.
Click to expand...

There is a reason why the ACS is specifying a date skills met and its for that reason exactly, if you select relevant experince periods befote the ACS skills met date then most probably your application will be rejected because it affects the experience points you are claiming.


----------



## ranjith4all

Hi to all wonderful ppl !!!
Need an advice and any help well appreciated,
I have applied for 189 visa through skillselect YESTERDAY where I have entered my parents details as non-migrating dependants under question: "are there any dependant family members that are not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?"

NOW MY QUERY IS: Under documents attachment section, they asked to attach: "character evidence, Health examination, Form 1221" for non-migrating dependants (parents). 
So, is it necessarily important to attach these above stated documents to process My VISA APPLICATION since they are NON-MIGRANTS OR have I DONE ANY MISTAKE BY ENTERING MY PARENTS DETAILS UNDER THE ABOVE MENTIONED QUESTION.

I just want the clarification on this before allocation of case officer so that not to keep anything on hold.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## andreyx108b

ranjith4all said:


> Hi to all wonderful ppl !!! Need an advice and any help well appreciated, I have applied for 189 visa through skillselect YESTERDAY where I have entered my parents details as non-migrating dependants under question: "are there any dependant family members that are not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?" NOW MY QUERY IS: Under documents attachment section, they asked to attach: "character evidence, Health examination, Form 1221" for non-migrating dependants (parents). So, is it necessarily important to attach these above stated documents to process My VISA APPLICATION since they are NON-MIGRANTS OR have I DONE ANY MISTAKE BY ENTERING MY PARENTS DETAILS UNDER THE ABOVE MENTIONED QUESTION. I just want the clarification on this before allocation of case officer so that not to keep anything on hold. Thanks in advance!!!


Yes, as they are your dependents.


----------



## MIRACULOUS LIFE

Hi
Form 80

I am not having relevant experience from last 1 year, so it is necessary to mention that experience or should I write unemployed and supported by husband's business?


----------



## seledi

Hi all,

Is it mandatory to mention these in form 80??
Please provide details of your proposed arrival date in Australia - you must nominate a
city and a state or territory. ???
● Please state the purpose of your journey and your intended residential address in
Australia - you must nominate a city and a state or territory ???

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

abcmel said:


> Thank You Yasmeenaaa. CO requested form 80, 1221 and CV for my wife. I was not claiming any point for her but then also these were requested. For me CO did not request anything and I have not front loaded form 80,1221 and CV.
> 
> Thanks
> abcmel


How strange is that! You're not claiming points for your spouse and CO requests those documents from her rather than from you. Did you severely under-supply documents for your wife or something?


----------



## Shrsan

Hi 
I stayed in bahrain for 18 months. Its about 7 years back but now when im trying to get the pcc form bahrain i couldnt get and help and unfortunately i couldnt find any consulate and any embassay of bahrain in australia.
Do i have to provide pcc from while lodging 189
If i couldnt get the pcc what can have to do??
Any help 

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

Nostalgia Nut said:


> How strange is that! You're not claiming points for your spouse and CO requests those documents from her rather than from you. Did you severely under-supply documents for your wife or something?


Strange that CO asks for wife only, when he in theory should ask for both.

I can only see this in a case when main applicant is from a low risk country and wife from HR.


----------



## temiseun

seledi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is it mandatory to mention these in form 80??
> Please provide details of your proposed arrival date in Australia - you must nominate a
> city and a state or territory. ???
> ● Please state the purpose of your journey and your intended residential address in
> Australia - you must nominate a city and a state or territory ???
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


hi seledi, i left it blank.


----------



## MIRACULOUS LIFE

Hi
Form 80

I am not having relevant experience from last 1 year, so it is necessary to mention that experience or should I write unemployed and supported by husband's business


----------



## andreyx108b

MIRACULOUS LIFE said:


> Hi Form 80 I am not having relevant experience from last 1 year, so it is necessary to mention that experience or should I write unemployed and supported by husband's business


In the form 80 you should list all employment, relevant or not. Well, at least this is in my view.


----------



## MIRACULOUS LIFE

For this case, I am not having any supporting documents to show regarding employment (which is not relevant), if in case the documents are asked to be provided.


----------



## andreyx108b

MIRACULOUS LIFE said:


> For this case, I am not having any supporting documents to show regarding employment (which is not relevant), if in case the documents are asked to be provided.


If you are not claiming points for this employment - you will not have to show supporting docs.


----------



## ranjith4all

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, as they are your dependents.


Thank you for quick response...so i need to attach all Health,Police clearance certificate and form 1221 irrespective of parents non-migration or should i wait till the CO response for submission of these documents. 
coz just wondering, if am i the only person who mentioned these details under this question or is there anyone else have come across this situation..i came to know that some of them not mentioned their non migrants details to avoid extra documents submission.


----------



## seledi

temiseun said:


> hi seledi, i left it blank.


thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

ranjith4all said:


> Thank you for quick response...so i need to attach all Health,Police clearance certificate and form 1221 irrespective of parents non-migration or should i wait till the CO response for submission of these documents. coz just wondering, if am i the only person who mentioned these details under this question or is there anyone else have come across this situation..i came to know that some of them not mentioned their non migrants details to avoid extra documents submission.


Some people put their parents by mistake. As if parents are not coming and not dependent on you. 

You can complete a form to make changes and remove your parents from the form.


----------



## ranjith4all

andreyx108b said:


> Some people put their parents by mistake. As if parents are not coming and not dependent on you.
> 
> You can complete a form to make changes and remove your parents from the form.


Thanks mate for your correspondence, could you please tell me which is the relevant form: Is it request for access to personal information form OR change of circumstances form.


----------



## gurudev

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy people
> 
> Got my grant today morning. Wasnt on the internet much so couldnt inform.
> 
> Thanks to all for helping me get through. Owe every bit of this to you all .
> 
> Thanks a lot people.
> Cheers


Congratulations mate.


----------



## kamikaze87

Hi guys,

How many days after health checking the clinic could upload our health result ?

Thanks.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

kamikaze87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How many days after health checking the clinic could upload our health result ?
> 
> Thanks.


It all depends on how busy the hospital is. Could be anything from very next day to a whole week. The hospital we went to took about 4 to 5 days I think.


----------



## bansalch

Folks,

Re the question:

*Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?*

Should select the number of years that are eligible for points or total experience? In my case, I have 5 years of total overseas experience but owing to my education, ACS deducted 4 out of 5 and hence making only 1 year eligible for points. So what should be my response, less than 3 years in past 10 years or other option of 3-5?


----------



## kamikaze87

Hi all,

When we upload additional docs and push the complete button, if everything is ok, how many days the visa could be granted ?

Thanks.


----------



## bansalch

Hi folks,

Another question on the address details in countries other than usual country. Do we give address details for each address we stayed on in last 10 years or just permanent address in last 10 years? I have stayed in Australia (2 years and counting), India (8 years) and USA (2 years). I already have the PCC done for Australia and India. US FBI PCC is in progress.

However I have stayed at 2 different addresses in Aus, 4 in India and 1 in USA.

Cheers
Chirag


----------



## fakebaniya

Hi All, 
I am in a very peculiar situation... 
We recently got our PR and are planning to move to Aus soon.
I intend to take my mother-in-law with me...she is a government employee about to retire in Jan 2016...my father-in-law expired a couple of months back...
We have already obtained her NOC for Aus visa and travel abroad. 
What is the best possible way to take her with us? I have heard about Parent Visa but heard of unreasonable waiting times and exorbitant fees.... Is there any other visa which allows her to stay with us permanently when we move to Australia? Visitor visa?

Thanks.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

For Main applicant
1) University transcripts
2) University degree cert
3) University_grade_card
4) Assessment_Letter_ACS
5) Higher_sec_school_cert
6) IELTS_TRF certificate
7) Secondary_school_cert
8) Form80
9) Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
10) Passport
11) Experience Letter in company Letter head
12) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from my managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible)
13) Payslip for all the companies (at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company)
14) Tax details wherever applicable 
15) Company offer letters
16) Promotion letters
17) Appreciation letters
18) Relieving letter
19) PCC

For Secondary applicant (spouse)
1) Evidence of Spouse/relationship , eg. marriage cert
2) College Transcripts/Degree certificate etc
3) Functional English proof, you can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English or IELTS with min 4.5 score in each band

4) Passport
5) PCC
6)ID cards
7) Form 80

For Kid
1) Passport 
2) Birth certificate


guys are the above red documents necessary or not as for the first 3 ones already we will provide the university certificate and transcript

for the spouse also is theses necessary


----------



## abcmel

yasmeenaaa said:


> For Main applicant
> 1) University transcripts
> 2) University degree cert
> 3) University_grade_card
> 4) Assessment_Letter_ACS
> 5) Higher_sec_school_cert
> 6) IELTS_TRF certificate
> 7) Secondary_school_cert
> 8) Form80
> 9) Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
> 10) Passport
> 11) Experience Letter in company Letter head
> 12) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from my managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible)
> 13) Payslip for all the companies (at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company)
> 14) Tax details wherever applicable
> 15) Company offer letters
> 16) Promotion letters
> 17) Appreciation letters
> 18) Relieving letter
> 19) PCC
> 
> For Secondary applicant (spouse)
> 1) Evidence of Spouse/relationship , eg. marriage cert
> 2) College Transcripts/Degree certificate etc
> 3) Functional English proof, you can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English or IELTS with min 4.5 score in each band
> 
> 4) Passport
> 5) PCC
> 6)ID cards
> 7) Form 80
> 
> For Kid
> 1) Passport
> 2) Birth certificate
> 
> 
> guys are the above red documents necessary or not as for the first 3 ones already we will provide the university certificate and transcript
> 
> for the spouse also is theses necessary



3, 5, 7 is not mandatory documents. I did not upload any of them.However if you do not have DOB proof then i think 5 is required.

For Spouse also 2 is not mandatory

EDIT: YOU can also add bank statements in the above list which shows salary credited to your account.


----------



## abcmel

kamikaze87 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When we upload additional docs and push the complete button, if everything is ok, how many days the visa could be granted ?
> 
> Thanks.


It depends but by looking at the current trends it takes minimum 5-6 weeks for co to look into your case again.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

thanks abcmel , thanks keeda 
you are both so supportive


----------



## rj2309

Hi Friends/Seniors,
Co asked me for my current employment evidence and supporting financial evidence , I uploaded the below docs, but missed to upload my salary account statements. is that ok ? i am kinda thinking if i upload it now this could give a chance to drag more time . please advice that the below docs are sufficient or am i missing something imp.
1.offer letter
2.Form 26A (Tax document)
3.payslips (through out)
4.form 16 as well(thought it might help).

Regards,
Rj


----------



## rj2309

Adding to this list i also added 5.pay rise letters(3 of them)


----------



## abcmel

rj2309 said:


> Hi Friends/Seniors,
> Co asked me for my current employment evidence and supporting financial evidence , I uploaded the below docs, but missed to upload my salary account statements. is that ok ? i am kinda thinking if i upload it now this could give a chance to drag more time . please advice that the below docs are sufficient or am i missing something imp.
> 1.offer letter
> 2.Form 26A (Tax document)
> 3.payslips (through out)
> 4.form 16 as well(thought it might help).
> 
> Regards,
> Rj


You are good Raj. As bank statement and form 16, one of them required.
Since you have uploaded form 16, All good now.
Make sure you click on Request complete button in IMMI account and also send email to CO saying that you have uploaded documents in IMMI account.


----------



## rj2309

Thanks bro abcmel, I clicked req complete and its graded out now. CO visits our case again in 28days from the date of contact or from the date of clicking request complete by us? pls clarify


----------



## arun05

rj2309 said:


> Thanks bro abcmel, I clicked req complete and its graded out now. CO visits our case again in 28days from the date of contact or from the date of clicking request complete by us? pls clarify


Dear Rj,

This time generally count from the CO contact date and it all depends upon your co. If s/he gets the time earlier than your visa grants at that time else due to high backlog one has to wait for more than 28 days also...


----------



## hcelgoog

yasmeenaaa said:


> guys i want to ask u something , now my husband will take the test for the ielts at the end of month and we are filling the visa application now , they asked about if he took the english test or not we said no
> now can we complete like this and complete the application and after he take the test we will update the application, or we should do this from the beginning


Go head with your application, later the CO will ask you regarding VAC2 or functional English to your husband.


----------



## ladanow

Hello

I have some questions regarding the forms to uploaded

*1- *The CV should be uploaded under which category ?

*2-* Do you have to Fill Form Additional personal particulars information 1221 for me & my wife ?

*3-* Do you have to Fill Form Australian values statement 1281 for me & my wife ?

*4-* For Police Documents.
*Me*: Stayed in Egypt & Iraq ( I have Police certificate from Egypt only, should I fill Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment ?

*Wife*: Stayed in Egypt only, and she has Police certificate from Egypt, Does she need to fill form 80 ?


----------



## kamikaze87

Thanks.

CO let me have 28 days to upload documents he required that means he will come back to review my case again when 28 days are over right ? But after that how many days for granting my visa (suppose that I uploaded all required docs and no more request) ?

Thanks.



abcmel said:


> kamikaze87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> When we upload additional docs and push the complete button, if everything is ok, how many days the visa could be granted ?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends but by looking at the current trends it takes minimum 5-6 weeks for co to look into your case again.
Click to expand...


----------



## nitmanit02

KeeDa said:


> Yes. On the right in your immiAccount, there is a link "Change of passport details". This link allows updating applicant's new passport if his name hasn't changed. If the new passport has a new (or different) name, then form 929 has to be filled and uploaded in your immiAccount.


Hi Keeda,
In my case after I lodged my VISA application, I applied for a new passport as my old passport was due to expire in Dec. Now as suggested by you above to a fellow member, u have not entered details through thus link. However, I have filled form 929 though my name has not changed, only address has changed and I have now added my spouse name in passport. Now what do you suggest:
1. Is this OK, in my case, filling Form 929 and now submitting details thorough " change passport details" link in Immiaccount?
2. Should I submit details through link mentioned above? If yes which option should I select: Expired, even though at the time I applied it did not expire.
3. Should I email CO my new passport scanned copy? I have already attached in my Immiaccount.

Note: my PCC is based on new passport number

Would be really greatful for your reply

Thanks


----------



## arun05

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> In my case after I lodged my VISA application, I applied for a new passport as my old passport was due to expire in Dec. Now as suggested by you above to a fellow member, u have not entered details through thus link. However, I have filled form 929 though my name has not changed, only address has changed and I have now added my spouse name in passport. Now what do you suggest:
> 1. Is this OK, in my case, filling Form 929 and now submitting details thorough " change passport details" link in Immiaccount?
> 2. Should I submit details through link mentioned above? If yes which option should I select: Expired, even though at the time I applied it did not expire.
> 3. Should I email CO my new passport scanned copy? I have already attached in my Immiaccount.
> 
> Note: my PCC is based on new passport number
> 
> Would be really greatful for your reply
> 
> Thanks


Passport always having current address so change of address do not require. You just need to update passport details only.

Note:- if you wish to change the address in your visa application then you have to fill change in address--- that is also available in upper right corner of immi account. After filling the details relevant form will automatically attach under applicant's documents.


----------



## arun05

ladanow said:


> Hello
> 
> I have some questions regarding the forms to uploaded
> 
> *1- *The CV should be uploaded under which category ?
> 
> *2-* Do you have to Fill Form Additional personal particulars information 1221 for me & my wife ?
> 
> *3-* Do you have to Fill Form Australian values statement 1281 for me & my wife ?
> 
> *4-* For Police Documents.
> *Me*: Stayed in Egypt & Iraq ( I have Police certificate from Egypt only, should I fill Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment ?
> 
> *Wife*: Stayed in Egypt only, and she has Police certificate from Egypt, Does she need to fill form 80 ?


Please find my replies below:-

1) CV should be upload under *Language Ability - English, Evidence of*
2) Better to fill 1221 for both and frontload with all documents.
3) Do not require 1281
4) For PCC you have to provide certificate of last 10 years of each country where you reside 12 months or more and it applies for you both. 
Better to fill form 80 for your wife and upload with all documents.


----------



## jelli-kallu

There is a specific drop down available for resume cv. I wouldn't recommend you uploading against evidence of English drop down..


----------



## bansalch

Hi gang,

Reposting my question...



bansalch said:


> Folks,
> 
> Re the question:
> 
> *Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
> occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?*
> 
> Should select the number of years that are eligible for points or total experience? In my case, I have 5 years of total overseas experience but owing to my education, ACS deducted 4 out of 5 and hence making only 1 year eligible for points. So what should be my response, less than 3 years in past 10 years or other option of 3-5?


----------



## bansalch

Hi all,

Reposting my question....



bansalch said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Another question on the address details in countries other than usual country. Do we give address details for each address we stayed on in last 10 years or just permanent address in last 10 years? I have stayed in Australia (2 years and counting), India (8 years) and USA (2 years). I already have the PCC done for Australia and India. US FBI PCC is in progress.
> 
> However I have stayed at 2 different addresses in Aus, 4 in India and 1 in USA.
> 
> Cheers
> Chirag


----------



## civil189

Guys
1 what is work reference letter? Is it experience letter with roles and responsibilities or what? Should it be signed by HR or immediate boss
2 can I get the pcc and medical done before invitation 
3 form 80, pcc, medicals, could these be uploaded before co is assigned 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshm333

Hi folks,

Do all the documents to be notarized(I mean all the applicants) or only primary applicant evidence documents?

Thanks
Rajesh


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

civil189 said:


> Guys
> 1 what is work reference letter? Is it experience letter with roles and responsibilities or what? Should it be signed by HR or immediate boss
> 2 can I get the pcc and medical done before invitation
> 3 form 80, pcc, medicals, could these be uploaded before co is assigned
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. Yes. It can be signed by HR or immediate boss, whoever you feel comfortable with getting this letter from. I got it from my immediate boss.

2. PCC definitely yes. But keep in mind that it will decide your IED (initial entry date) one year later. But since PCC takes times to acquire sometimes, it is maybe better to get it ASAP than to wait till after invitation. As for medicals, my personal opinion is that it is better to wait till after invitation. But if you know that you will get invitation in the next draw for sure based on your points score, I guess even medicals you can go ahead and do it.

3. I recommend every single thing to be uploaded before CO is assigned so that you increase your chances of a direct grant without CO coming back with any document request.


----------



## omarsh

For all new applications who are uploading all of their documents upfront, make sure you don't do the same mistake I have done, I assumed my PTE score would be sent automatically after taking the exam which was not the case, and I got asked to provide the same which was out of the blue for me.

It takes only a minute to do this via Pearson website.


----------



## pumbaa_g

Just my 2 Cents, I had provided Statutory declaration from senior manager during ACS Assessment for 2 companies I had worked for and the same for my Visa Application. The CO came back after 45 days requesting for additional information specifically proof of employment/CV. I got my grant 2 weeks after I re-submitted my Roles & Responsibilities signed by the HR on company letter head. 
I had to go to great lengths to get these signed by the HR but I did so after my agent told me that he believed that this was due to the statutory declaration, I had also provided all the other documents related to my experience (only 5 points) which somehow was not considered so I will suggest that you get the HR to sign it off instead of a manager.


----------



## ladanow

arun05 said:


> Please find my replies below:-
> 
> 1) CV should be upload under *Language Ability - English, Evidence of*
> 2) Better to fill 1221 for both and frontload with all documents.
> 3) Do not require 1281
> 4) For PCC you have to provide certificate of last 10 years of each country where you reside 12 months or more and it applies for you both.
> Better to fill form 80 for your wife and upload with all documents.


Thanks my freind


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

pumbaa_g said:


> Just my 2 Cents, I had provided Statutory declaration from senior manager during ACS Assessment for 2 companies I had worked for and the same for my Visa Application. The CO came back after 45 days requesting for additional information specifically proof of employment/CV. I got my grant 2 weeks after I re-submitted my Roles & Responsibilities signed by the HR on company letter head.
> I had to go to great lengths to get these signed by the HR but I did so after my agent told me that he believed that this was due to the statutory declaration, I had also provided all the other documents related to my experience (only 5 points) which somehow was not considered so I will suggest that you get the HR to sign it off instead of a manager.


I got it from the manager who I report to but he is the unit head. His designation is Senior Vice President and he gave it on official company letterhead with sign, seal and all contact details. So mine wasn't a statutory declaration but a proper reference letter.


----------



## bansalch

Hi gang,

Urgently need help on the following questions:

1. In experience:

*Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
*

Should select the number of years that are eligible for points or total experience? In my case, I have 6 years of total overseas experience but owing to my education, ACS deducted 4 out of 6 and hence making only 2 year eligible for points. So what should be my response, less than 3 years in past 10 years or other option of 5 years?

2. On the address details in countries other than usual country. Do we give address details for each address we stayed on in last 10 years or just permanent address in last 10 years? I have stayed in Australia (2 years and counting), India (8 years) and USA (2 years). I have stayed at 2 different addresses in Aus, 4 in India and 1 in USA.

Really appreciate someone's response to these.


----------



## ali19

Hey Everyone,
I have lodged my 189 visa on immiaccount and paid the fees and have also uploaded the documents. Tho, in my immiaccount under the application type, it says 'skilled migration (189,190,489). What does that mean?? Does it mean i have not selected my application type as 189 or is it the standard way of writing for all skilled migration applications??.
If i have made a mistake of not selecting application type as 189, what can i do now??
Also , do i need to attach both forms i.e. 80 and 1221 

Thank you


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

ali19 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I have lodged my 189 visa on immiaccount and paid the fees and have also uploaded the documents. Tho, in my immiaccount under the application type, it says 'skilled migration (189,190,489). What does that mean?? Does it mean i have not selected my application type as 189 or is it the standard way of writing for all skilled migration applications??.
> If i have made a mistake of not selecting application type as 189, what can i do now??
> Also , do i need to attach both forms i.e. 80 and 1221
> 
> Thank you


That's perfectly fine! That's how it shows in the immi account.

Better to upload both forms 80 and 1221 for all adult applicants before CO even requests it, if you want a speedy visa grant.


----------



## nitmanit02

arun05 said:


> Passport always having current address so change of address do not require. You just need to update passport details only.
> 
> Note:- if you wish to change the address in your visa application then you have to fill change in address--- that is also available in upper right corner of immi account. After filling the details relevant form will automatically attach under applicant's documents.


Hi Arun,
My old and new passport have different address. However I gave the same address to Immiaccount as my new passport.


----------



## nitmanit02

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> In my case after I lodged my VISA application, I applied for a new passport as my old passport was due to expire in Dec. Now as suggested by you above to a fellow member, u have not entered details through thus link. However, I have filled form 929 though my name has not changed, only address has changed and I have now added my spouse name in passport. Now what do you suggest:
> 1. Is this OK, in my case, filling Form 929 and now submitting details thorough " change passport details" link in Immiaccount?
> 2. Should I submit details through link mentioned above? If yes which option should I select: Expired, even though at the time I applied it did not expire.
> 3. Should I email CO my new passport scanned copy? I have already attached in my Immiaccount.
> 
> Note: my PCC is based on new passport number
> 
> Would be really greatful for your reply
> 
> Thanks


Hi Keeda,
Will appreciate your response on this.

Thanks in advance


----------



## gurudev

bansalch said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> Urgently need help on the following questions:
> 
> 1. In experience:
> 
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
> occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> 
> 
> Should select the number of years that are eligible for points or total experience? In my case, I have 6 years of total overseas experience but owing to my education, ACS deducted 4 out of 6 and hence making only 2 year eligible for points. So what should be my response, less than 3 years in past 10 years or other option of 5 years?
> 
> 2. On the address details in countries other than usual country. Do we give address details for each address we stayed on in last 10 years or just permanent address in last 10 years? I have stayed in Australia (2 years and counting), India (8 years) and USA (2 years). I have stayed at 2 different addresses in Aus, 4 in India and 1 in USA.
> 
> Really appreciate someone's response to these.


1. Overseas means outside Australia. So < 3 years 
2. 2 addresses in Australia & 1 in USA.


----------



## ladanow

Dears

Can anyone tell me How to delete one of the uploaded document ?

BR
Omar


----------



## jamesjosephpt

*Hello friend*



kamikaze87 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> CO let me have 28 days to upload documents he required that means he will come back to review my case again when 28 days are over right ? But after that how many days for granting my visa (suppose that I uploaded all required docs and no more request) ?
> 
> Thanks.


I am also in in the same situation.
Lodged application on 20-Aug-2015, The case officer was allocated and asked for additional information on 10-Oct-2015 on Bank Statemnt details , Tax receipt details for the all the exp years. I submitted all the requested docs on 15-Oct-2105 . Till now i haven't heard anything and status is in 'Assessment in progress'. By 12-oct-2015 i will complete their 28 days time frame fro the submission of the requested of docs. I hope the CO would look into the docs then and take further steps.

Still i am planning to send a mail to the CO on this once i complete 28 days.

Regards,
JamesJosephpt

IELTS-7
Lodged application with 65 points -20-Aug-2015
PCC,Medicals Done and uploaded the docs -28-Aug-2015
CO Allocated- 10-Oct-2015 (Information requested)
Submitted extra docs on - 15-Oct-2015
Verifcation call- Not Yet
Visa Grant -Not Yet


----------



## vikram3151981

ladanow said:


> Dears
> 
> Can anyone tell me How to delete one of the uploaded document ?
> 
> BR
> Omar


We cannot delete any of the documents which we've uploaded in Immi account. If you want you can upload one again under same tab.


----------



## KeeDa

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> Will appreciate your response on this.
> 
> Thanks in advance





nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> In my case after I lodged my VISA application, I applied for a new passport as my old passport was due to expire in Dec. Now as suggested by you above to a fellow member, u have not entered details through thus link. However, I have filled form 929 though my name has not changed, only address has changed and I have now added my spouse name in passport. Now what do you suggest:
> 1. Is this OK, in my case, filling Form 929 and now submitting details thorough " change passport details" link in Immiaccount?
> 2. Should I submit details through link mentioned above? If yes which option should I select: Expired, even though at the time I applied it did not expire.
> 3. Should I email CO my new passport scanned copy? I have already attached in my Immiaccount.
> 
> Note: my PCC is based on new passport number
> 
> Would be really greatful for your reply
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

1. Yes, is OK. If you do it this way, you will notice that the system auto-generates a 929 entry for you and is visible in the immiAccount below in the "Admin forms documents" section.

2. I forgot the options there. See if there is an option for CANCELLED. If not, choose OTHERS and write CANCELLED in the text box.

3. No. Uploading into immiAccount is all there is to it.


----------



## Jeeten#80

1) This is SKILLED Employment: so select "less than 3 years in past 10 years"



2)* In my view:* Provide your addresses as you have indicated - 2 in Aus, 4 in India and 1 in US.





bansalch said:


> hi gang,
> 
> urgently need help on the following questions:
> 
> 1. In experience:
> 
> *has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
> occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> *
> 
> should select the number of years that are eligible for points or total experience? In my case, i have 6 years of total overseas experience but owing to my education, acs deducted 4 out of 6 and hence making only 2 year eligible for points. So what should be my response, less than 3 years in past 10 years or other option of 5 years?
> 
> 2. On the address details in countries other than usual country. Do we give address details for each address we stayed on in last 10 years or just permanent address in last 10 years? I have stayed in australia (2 years and counting), india (8 years) and usa (2 years). I have stayed at 2 different addresses in aus, 4 in india and 1 in usa.
> 
> Really appreciate someone's response to these.


----------



## jannayaksingh

Urgently need help on the following questions:

1. In experience:

has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related
occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

I have a total of 9 yrs of experience till date starting Sept 2006. ACS counted my experience starting Oct 2010.

Below are my details:- 

14 Sept 2006 - 20 Aug 2010 --- in India --- Not Relevant in ACS
23 Aug 2010 - 30 Sept 2010 --- in India --- Not Relevant in ACS
01 Oct 2010 - 02 Dec 2011 --- In India --- Relevant in ACS
12 Dec 2011 - Till Date -- Relevant in ACS , but was deputed in Australia on 457 visa from 04 April 2013 - 30 Oct 2014 . Rest experience in India . 

Note :- I haven't claimed any points in EOI for my Australia experience , since my base location still was India and I was an employee of XYZ Technologies India , rather than XYX Technologies, Australia 

How should I fill in the details for these two questions ?.

Also what should be the answer to the next question i.e number of years .

Appreciate your response !


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

ladanow said:


> Dears
> 
> Can anyone tell me How to delete one of the uploaded document ?
> 
> BR
> Omar


You can't delete an uploaded document. If you need to correct something you'll have to re-upload under the same category and draw attention to the corrected version in the file description or something. For example: I made a mistake on Form 80. So I re-uploaded the corrected version and added in bold letters "CORRECTED" to both the filename and the file desc.

Don't know why they don't let you replace previously uploaded files.


----------



## rj2309

Thanks arun,

KEEDA/Seniors ,

I have a question, The CO was asking me for "detailed reference and financial evidence of my current company", so i uploaded

1.offer letter
2.Form 26A (Tax document)
3.payslips (through out)
4.form 16 as well(thought it might help)
5.pay rise letters.

is the above docs meet the requirement of the CO?

I didnt able to get roles and responsibilities letter( due to some constrains in my company), can we upload the statutary declaration which i submitted during ACS assessment. please help on this, i am confused now.


----------



## ikisst21

Hi guys,

Co contacted me on 4.Nov asking my wife English evidence or paying VAC2. I answered the email with the intention to pay the fee. Does it mean I've passed all the checks and now just waiting for VAC2 invoice and pay it and wait the grant OR he still needs to something else and wife's English checking is just one of them? Since then, he hasn't replied my email.

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## vikram3151981

ikisst21 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Co contacted me on 4.Nov asking my wife English evidence or paying VAC2. I answered the email with the intention to pay the fee. Does it mean I've passed all the checks and now just waiting for VAC2 invoice and pay it and wait the grant OR he still needs to something else and wife's English checking is just one of them? Since then, he hasn't replied my email.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys!


You are on the verge of getting grant Mate. Just wait for CO to send you invoice, pay the fee according to instructions given by CO and wait calmly for grant (which will follow in couple of days if I am not wrong)....


----------



## KeeDa

rj2309 said:


> Thanks arun,
> 
> KEEDA/Seniors ,
> 
> I have a question, The CO was asking me for "detailed reference and financial evidence of my current company", so i uploaded
> 
> 1.offer letter
> 2.Form 26A (Tax document)
> 3.payslips (through out)
> 4.form 16 as well(thought it might help)
> 5.pay rise letters.
> 
> is the above docs meet the requirement of the CO?
> 
> I didnt able to get roles and responsibilities letter( due to some constrains in my company), can we upload the statutary declaration which i submitted during ACS assessment. please help on this, i am confused now.


Employment reference indeed means the same statutory declaration or employer reference which you had submitted to ACS to gain the skilled title.


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

Hey Guys,

First of all I want to thank all the helpful people here who answer queries very politely and very accurately.

I just received my Invite to Apply on Subclass 189. I had two questions: 

1. Where can I find what next steps I need to follow and what documents I would be asked to provide right after I click Lodge Visa button on SkillSelect page?

2. My IELTS expired in October 2015, which I used to lodge my EOI application. Do I need to retake the IELTS or can I use the same results going forward with my app?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa

ikisst21 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Co contacted me on 4.Nov asking my wife English evidence or paying VAC2. I answered the email with the intention to pay the fee. Does it mean I've passed all the checks and now just waiting for VAC2 invoice and pay it and wait the grant OR he still needs to something else and wife's English checking is just one of them? Since then, he hasn't replied my email.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys!





vikram3151981 said:


> You are on the verge of getting grant Mate. Just wait for CO to send you invoice, pay the fee according to instructions given by CO and wait calmly for grant (which will follow in couple of days if I am not wrong)....


You are right. Reaching the VAC2 stage indeed means the case is finalised (almost) and is only waiting for this payment. It could take a few hours to a few days- depends on when any CO gets to see the payment notification.


----------



## rj2309

Thanks keeda, so i can submit the same SD ? cos i cant get a letter from HR


----------



## Appledeuce

alittlehelpneeded said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> First of all I want to thank all the helpful people here who answer queries very politely and very accurately.
> 
> I just received my Invite to Apply on Subclass 189. I had two questions:
> 
> 1. Where can I find what next steps I need to follow and what documents I would be asked to provide right after I click Lodge Visa button on SkillSelect page?
> 
> 2. My IELTS expired in October 2015, which I used to lodge my EOI application. Do I need to retake the IELTS or can I use the same results going forward with my app?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


#1 - I can't answer this mate because I haven't seen an actual visa lodgment page yet (hopefully soon )

#2 - when you say expired in October 2015, is that the '2-year expiration' on your IELTS report form? For Australian immigration purposes, IELTS results are valid for 3 years from the date you got it. If it's already more than 3 years old, you need to re-sit it or another English exam and get at least the same points that you claimed in your EOI.


----------



## ikisst21

Appreciate your answers KeeDa and vikram3151981 - thank you so much! - I'm so eager to seeing the invoice from CO - this PR thing has stressed me too much, just really want to finalise it ASAP.


----------



## Umas

Hi, 

Can any one please tell me how the initial entry date to AUS for 189 is decided? I read some where that it is 12 month from your PCC OR health check .. which ever is sooner ...

Asking this because, I don't want to re-locate to AUS before next Oct-Nov 2016 ... 


thanks,
Umas


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

Appledeuce said:


> #1 - I can't answer this mate because I haven't seen an actual visa lodgment page yet (hopefully soon )
> 
> #2 - when you say expired in October 2015, is that the '2-year expiration' on your IELTS report form? For Australian immigration purposes, IELTS results are valid for 3 years from the date you got it. If it's already more than 3 years old, you need to re-sit it or another English exam and get at least the same points that you claimed in your EOI.


I hope you get to that page soon 

I'll double check the 3 year thing now.


----------



## KeeDa

alittlehelpneeded said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> First of all I want to thank all the helpful people here who answer queries very politely and very accurately.
> 
> I just received my Invite to Apply on Subclass 189. I had two questions:
> 
> 1. Where can I find what next steps I need to follow and what documents I would be asked to provide right after I click Lodge Visa button on SkillSelect page?
> 
> 2. My IELTS expired in October 2015, which I used to lodge my EOI application. Do I need to retake the IELTS or can I use the same results going forward with my app?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


For #1: This: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/879554-189-visa-lodging-query.html

and this: My Journey For Australia PR


----------



## KeeDa

rj2309 said:


> Thanks keeda, so i can submit the same SD ? cos i cant get a letter from HR


In fact, they need to see that exact SD which gave you the skilled title. Since ACS does not verify it, DIBP does. However, in case if the time period after ACS till invitation resulted in any additional employment points, you will need a second new SD/ reference to prove that you continued to work in the same skilled occupation.


----------



## KeeDa

Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one please tell me how the initial entry date to AUS for 189 is decided? I read some where that it is 12 month from your PCC OR health check .. which ever is sooner ...
> 
> Asking this because, I don't want to re-locate to AUS before next Oct-Nov 2016 ...
> 
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


If there are no health issues (as reported in your health tests), then the initial entry date (IED) would be +12 months since you did your PCC or Medicals, whichever gives the earliest date. For instance, if you get your PCC issued on 16-Nov-2015 and Medicals on 15-Dec-2015, then the IED in this case will be somewhere around 16-Nov-2016.

If there are any health problems, you will be asked to sign the health declaration (form 815) and in this case the IED will be +6 months from the date you sign this declaration.

Edit: You don't necessarily have to "move" to Australia by that date; just a short trip will suffice and you can then plan the permanent move anytime within 5 years since the PR was granted.


----------



## Umas

KeeDa said:


> If there are no health issues (as reported in your health tests), then the initial entry date (IED) would be +12 months since you did your PCC or Medicals, whichever gives the earliest date. For instance, if you get your PCC issued on 16-Nov-2015 and Medicals on 15-Dec-2015, then the IED in this case will be somewhere around 16-Nov-2016.
> 
> If there are any health problems, you will be asked to sign the health declaration (form 815) and in this case the IED will be +6 months from the date you sign this declaration.
> 
> Edit: You don't necessarily have to "move" to Australia by that date; just a short trip will suffice and you can then plan the permanent move anytime within 5 years since the PR was granted.


Thanks Keeda .. That helps ... I was not aware of the last part you mentioned .. That is cool ...... 


Thanks,
Umas


----------



## civil189

Nostalgia Nut said:


> 1. Yes. It can be signed by HR or immediate boss, whoever you feel comfortable with getting this letter from. I got it from my immediate boss.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. PCC definitely yes. But keep in mind that it will decide your IED (initial entry date) one year later. But since PCC takes times to acquire sometimes, it is maybe better to get it ASAP than to wait till after invitation. As for medicals, my personal opinion is that it is better to wait till after invitation. But if you know that you will get invitation in the next draw for sure based on your points score, I guess even medicals you can go ahead and do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I recommend every single thing to be uploaded before CO is assigned so that you increase your chances of a direct grant without CO coming back with any document request.



Thanks Nostalgia Nut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happie2012

Guys,

Need a help.. 

I am trying to pay for my visa application using my international debit card.
I have enough balance and valid limit on it, but still its not allowing me to pay. I used the same card to pay for my ACS and it was successful. So wondering why now its not possible.. Any suggestion?

FYI - I don't have a credit card :-(

Any other alternative to pay, if I cant use my debit card?

Regards,
"happie", but not now!


----------



## naveedahmed1983

Dear All,

I am sure all these question must have been answered before but I am unable to find the exact scenario:

1) Employment eveidence: I have uploaded my employment reference letter that I used for ACS assesssment, are they enough? or should I upload payslips as well? If yes then Do I have to upload 5 years payslisp?

2) I intend to make a second installment for my partner non-functional english, where do I need to provide the statement to show my intenetion. 

3) I have just submitted my application and uploaded the documents, should I upload form80 and form1221 as well or should I wait that first CO allocated and then upload.

4) In case I should upload form 80 and form 1221 so should I upload them under each client's document or on top where I am supposed to add any additional documents to support my application.

Thanks in advance


----------



## seledi

Hi all,

Regarding Medicals, from the immi account i can see mine and my son medicals are completed.
But my wife's status says "it is still being examined" though we all appeared for the medicals at the same time. does this happen sometime??

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## civil189

happie2012 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need a help..
> 
> I am trying to pay for my visa application using my international debit card.
> I have enough balance and valid limit on it, but still its not allowing me to pay. I used the same card to pay for my ACS and it was successful. So wondering why now its not possible.. Any suggestion?
> 
> FYI - I don't have a credit card :-(
> 
> Any other alternative to pay, if I cant use my debit card?
> 
> Regards,
> "happie", but not now!



Please check your daily transfer limit for the debit card. I think you need to increase it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rj2309

Keeda that was so helpful .Thanks mate.


----------



## KeeDa

happie2012 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need a help..
> 
> I am trying to pay for my visa application using my international debit card.
> I have enough balance and valid limit on it, but still its not allowing me to pay. I used the same card to pay for my ACS and it was successful. So wondering why now its not possible.. Any suggestion?
> 
> FYI - I don't have a credit card :-(
> 
> Any other alternative to pay, if I cant use my debit card?
> 
> Regards,
> "happie", but not now!


You should talk to your bank's customer support to try and sort this out. Otherwise, the second best option is to use travel cards. See this thread for more details: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html


----------



## KeeDa

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am sure all these question must have been answered before but I am unable to find the exact scenario:
> 
> 1) Employment eveidence: I have uploaded my employment reference letter that I used for ACS assesssment, are they enough? or should I upload payslips as well? If yes then Do I have to upload 5 years payslisp?
> 
> 2) I intend to make a second installment for my partner non-functional english, where do I need to provide the statement to show my intenetion.
> 
> 3) I have just submitted my application and uploaded the documents, should I upload form80 and form1221 as well or should I wait that first CO allocated and then upload.
> 
> 4) In case I should upload form 80 and form 1221 so should I upload them under each client's document or on top where I am supposed to add any additional documents to support my application.
> 
> Thanks in advance


1. That is just your "claim" of being employed in a skilled occupation. Now, in the visa application along with that claim you have to provide evidence to prove your claims. This includes payslips, bank statements, tax documents, employment offer letter, promotion letters, etc. Provide these evidences at least for the employment period that counted towards your points. It would be better if you provide it for the entire tenure. Tax statements are one per year, so upload them for every year. Payslips and matching bank statements you can upload one per quarter. For some, just one per year have also worked just fine. It all depends on your case officer, and they may come back asking for more.

2. You will have to wait for your CO to first make you this recommendation, and once you reply back with confirmation, your CO will send you the payment details/ process and payment link.

3. Better upload them as these days they are being asked more often.

4. On the top using "Attach document" button. In the resulting popup, you do have to select the correct client name, category, and sub-category to upload.


----------



## KeeDa

seledi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Regarding Medicals, from the immi account i can see mine and my son medicals are completed.
> But my wife's status says "it is still being examined" though we all appeared for the medicals at the same time. does this happen sometime??
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


Yes, happens sometimes. Check back after a day or two.


----------



## macjobz

One thing I have recently noticed that there is a separate team called Skillselect which processes your form 80-1221 and cv, anybody shedding light on this ? and my timeline is as follows

221213 External Auditor
Assessment +ve - 15/05/2015
PTE Academic Score: R-84 L-90 S-90 W-84 Overall - 84 (01/07/2015)
EOI - 189 (60 pts) - 05/07/2015
Invited (189)- 03/08/2015
Visa Lodged - 06/09/2015
CO - 14/10/2015 -Form 80, PTE Verficiation, Mediclas , PCC
Request Completed- 6/11/2015


----------



## omarsh

macjobz said:


> One thing I have recently noticed that there is a separate team called Skillselect which processes your form 80-1221 and cv, anybody shedding light on this ? and my timeline is as follows
> 
> 221213 External Auditor
> Assessment +ve - 15/05/2015
> PTE Academic Score: R-84 L-90 S-90 W-84 Overall - 84 (01/07/2015)
> EOI - 189 (60 pts) - 05/07/2015
> Invited (189)- 03/08/2015
> Visa Lodged - 06/09/2015
> CO - 14/10/2015 -Form 80, PTE Verficiation, Mediclas , PCC
> Request Completed- 6/11/2015


What do you mean by PTE verification?


----------



## seledi

Thanks Keeda


----------



## racy846

*Indian PCC query*

Hi Guys ,

Can any one of you can help with this query related to Indian PCC.
I have filed my visa application on 2nd November

I have applied Indian PCC through passport seva kendra on 4th Nov and my police verification was done on 5th Nov - the police guy came to house for verification.
On 4th Nov when I checked my application status it is showing as - "Police Verification Report is not clear and application is under review at Regional Passport Office"

During verification the police guy told me since you are residing in this place less than one year your police verification will not be clear,but you will get a PCC . Please wait for 3-4 days you will get a PCC. He showed me the form where there is question they ask has the applicant residing in place more than year. He put a No over there as I am in this city since 8 months.

I wanted to anyone else has through this issue or have similar experience.
I am anxious, if I need to visit the regional passport office, I am worried I might be caught in the endless loop of government work.

Thanks in advance.

IELTS: L8.8/R8/W7.0/S7.5 
EOI Submission with 65 Points - 07/09/2015
Invited for 189 - 09/10/2015
UK PCC requested - 19/10/2015
UK PCC received - 02/11/2015
Lodged Application - 02/11/2015
Medicals - 05/11/2015
Indian PCC requested - 04/11/2015
Documents uploaded - 07/11/2015


----------



## macjobz

omarsh said:


> What do you mean by PTE verification?


Releasing PTE Results to DIBP from Pearson website , it only takes a minute or two.


----------



## KeeDa

racy846 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Can any one of you can help with this query related to Indian PCC.
> I have filed my visa application on 2nd November
> 
> I have applied Indian PCC through passport seva kendra on 4th Nov and my police verification was done on 5th Nov - the police guy came to house for verification.
> On 4th Nov when I checked my application status it is showing as - "Police Verification Report is not clear and application is under review at Regional Passport Office"
> 
> During verification the police guy told me since you are residing in this place less than one year your police verification will not be clear,but you will get a PCC . Please wait for 3-4 days you will get a PCC. He showed me the form where there is question they ask has the applicant residing in place more than year. He put a No over there as I am in this city since 8 months.
> 
> I wanted to anyone else has through this issue or have similar experience.
> I am anxious, if I need to visit the regional passport office, I am worried I might be caught in the endless loop of government work.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> IELTS: L8.8/R8/W7.0/S7.5
> EOI Submission with 65 Points - 07/09/2015
> Invited for 189 - 09/10/2015
> UK PCC requested - 19/10/2015
> UK PCC received - 02/11/2015
> Lodged Application - 02/11/2015
> Medicals - 05/11/2015
> Indian PCC requested - 04/11/2015
> Documents uploaded - 07/11/2015


Won't go into loops for sure. PCC process is quite streamlined these days and they too have to meet their SLA for your application. Only problems/ delays could be from the police. In your case, the file will be sent to another police jurisdiction area (wherever you declared you were staying earlier) and you will have to be interviewed by them once. You will receive a call/ sms regarding it soon. If you don't hear from them in a week's time, you can call the PSK customer service and enquire. Just adds to the delay, but nothing to be worried about.


----------



## omarsh

macjobz said:


> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by PTE verification?
> 
> 
> 
> Releasing PTE Results to DIBP from Pearson website , it only takes a minute or two.
Click to expand...

So am not the only one who was asked to do so, in my case my CO only asked for PTE so i'm hoping that is all she want


----------



## Kirkoven

I would never have thought that I would say this, but, here it goes:

I am thrilled that the week-end is now over 

so I can look forward for a potential positive development in my application and read all the happy posts of people getting their grants.

All the best everyone. Wish you all grants, next week.


----------



## omarsh

Kirkoven said:


> I would never have thought that I would say this, but, here it goes:
> 
> I am thrilled that the week-end is now over
> 
> so I can look forward for a potential positive development in my application and read all the happy posts of people getting their grants.
> 
> All the best everyone. Wish you all grants, next week.


Haha exactly the same thoughts for me, only its not the first weekend am glad its over, its the 10th


----------



## macjobz

Any thoughts on the processing of form 80-1221-cv by skillselect team, how do they operate and why have they become so active now ?


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

KeeDa said:


> For #1: This: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/879554-189-visa-lodging-query.html
> 
> and this: My Journey For Australia PR


Thanks, I am reading these. Any info on IELTS validity you come across, do let me know.


----------



## KeeDa

alittlehelpneeded said:


> Thanks, I am reading these. Any info on IELTS validity you come across, do let me know.


How can I prove I have competent English?


----------



## yasmeenaaa

keeda did you get the visa or still they are checking the job?


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

KeeDa said:


> How can I prove I have competent English?


Thanks @KeeDa! I should've read that before asking here. 

I am surprised they have lowered required IELTS score from 7 in each section to 6 in each section.


----------



## KeeDa

yasmeenaaa said:


> keeda did you get the visa or still they are checking the job?


They are done checking and verifying the job. They are waiting for me to deliver some document, which is taking time. Hopefully another month or so.



alittlehelpneeded said:


> Thanks @KeeDa! I should've read that before asking here.
> 
> I am surprised they have lowered required IELTS score from 7 in each section to 6 in each section.


From what I remember, it has always been 6. It is just that 6 is the bare minimum to become eligible and you don't get any points with a score of 6. Score 7 gives you 10 points, and 8+ gives 20.


----------



## Kirkoven

omarsh said:


> Haha exactly the same thoughts for me, only its not the first weekend am glad its over, its the 10th


Hopefully 10 is your lucky number bro...


----------



## Marigold2015

Hello

Could anyone please help with below questions?

1. I have lodged the 189 application and paid. Now I get in my immiaccount and upload all the document. My question is one I uploaded all the document. There's no botton to click submitted or anything. I assume that I just leave it like that until CO is assigned...or direct grant.....Am I understand this correctly?

2. When will my CO be assigned ? As you can see from my signature. I've completed all the health check, AFP PCC & Thailand PCC (and uploaded everything on immiaccount already). 

3. If I didn't claim any points from Work Experience (As they are non-related to nominated occupaption) Do I need to submit the evidence of work experience?

3. Is it possible to get direct grant? I have uploaded everything (except for work exp. which I didn't claim any point) If yes, how long would it take?

4. What's form 80 & 1221? Do I need to upload those form too? I've lodge on-shore from Brisbane and have been living here for 5 years now.


----------



## jadu87

Marigold2015 said:


> Hello
> 
> Could anyone please help with below questions?
> 
> 1. I have lodged the 189 application and paid. Now I get in my immiaccount and upload all the document. My question is one I uploaded all the document. There's no botton to click submitted or anything. I assume that I just leave it like that until CO is assigned...or direct grant.....Am I understand this correctly? -- Leave as is, nothing to be done.
> 
> 2. When will my CO be assigned ? As you can see from my signature. I've completed all the health check, AFP PCC & Thailand PCC (and uploaded everything on immiaccount already). -- it normally takes 3-4 weeks, but no definite pattern or timeline.
> 
> 3. If I didn't claim any points from Work Experience (As they are non-related to nominated occupaption) Do I need to submit the evidence of work experience? -- Not needed, but keep them handy just in case if CO requests..
> 
> 3. Is it possible to get direct grant? I have uploaded everything (except for work exp. which I didn't claim any point) If yes, how long would it take? -- May or may not get direct grant. No definite timeline.
> 
> 4. What's form 80? Do I need to submit that too? -- upload form 80, most COs ask it nowadays!




Sent from OnePlus One!!


----------



## Marigold2015

Thank you Jadu87. 
I'll go ahead with the form 80 as per your advice.
Hope I'll get the direct grant too


----------



## jadu87

Marigold2015 said:


> Thank you Jadu87.
> I'll go ahead with the form 80 as per your advice.
> Hope I'll get the direct grant too


Fill the form 80 and upload. As i see you are also Onshore, there are most probable chances of direct grant by November end. :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## abcmel

macjobz said:


> Any thoughts on the processing of form 80-1221-cv by skillselect team, how do they operate and why have they become so active now ?


I asked CO about the skill select over the phone ans all she said is Skill select is different entity and DIBP do not request or ask them to collect any information. They do it by their own. Normally they just check 1221,80 and CV and if they feel anything is missing they directly request the information from the Applicants. 
So If you are getting any request from the Skill Select, do not panic its just the normal request and provide the information.
Hope this helps.


----------



## ikisst21

Hi guys,

Just one more question. As CO asked me to provide wife's english evidence or paying VAC2 and I emailed him back opting for VAC2, should I also click "Complete Request" button? My agent told me, this button should only be clicked when I received the invoice and paid the fee. I'm quite confused at the moment. Please help!!!

Thanks a lot guide!


----------



## omarsh

Kirkoven said:


> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha exactly the same thoughts for me, only its not the first weekend am glad its over, its the 10th
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully 10 is your lucky number bro...
Click to expand...

Thanks, fingers crossed


----------



## cheetu

Called up DIBP just now.. same reply.. wait for 2 weeks..

my visa lodged date is 4th aug.. no CO assigned.. no info yet.


----------



## omarsh

cheetu said:


> Called up DIBP just now.. same reply.. wait for 2 weeks..
> 
> my visa lodged date is 4th aug.. no CO assigned.. no info yet.


Hang in there, I have lodged on the 16th of August, its been six weeks since my CO request for additional info and I'm just waiting.

Not easy but there is nothing to do I'm afraid.


----------



## au_aspire

*ACS question before lodging visa application*

Hi all, 

I applied for ACS assessment using employment reference letters:
Company A - 2 years of experience
Company B - 7 years of experience
=> ACS deducted 2 years of experience, and I got points for 7 years of experience from company B, which I am OK.

I got the invite and I am about to lodge the application, I read in the forum and realized I need payslips/tax documents. I checked with my boss in company A and he said the company does not keep my payslips for that period so I only have the reference letter from company A. 

Should I continue to lodge the application and wait for the CO to clarify with the CO or should I ask ACS to assess my company B experience only, which I hope to still have the same points?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## bansalch

Thanks mate



gurudev said:


> 1. Overseas means outside Australia. So < 3 years
> 2. 2 addresses in Australia & 1 in USA.


----------



## bansalch

Jeeten#80 said:


> 1) This is SKILLED Employment: so select "less than 3 years in past 10 years"
> 
> 
> 
> 2)* In my view:* Provide your addresses as you have indicated - 2 in Aus, 4 in India and 1 in US.


Thanks mate


----------



## hnmn4444

omarsh said:


> Hang in there, I have lodged on the 16th of August, its been six weeks since my CO request for additional info and I'm just waiting.
> 
> Not easy but there is nothing to do I'm afraid.



Hi Omrash pretty much thats a long wait in your case i think but they say for 189 visa the processing time is 3moths. So what documents did they ask you omrash.


----------



## omarsh

hnmn4444 said:


> Hi Omrash pretty much thats a long wait in your case i think but they say for 189 visa the processing time is 3moths. So what documents did they ask you omrash.


They asked me to submit my PTE report from Pearson website.


----------



## ikisst21

ikisst21 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just one more question. As CO asked me to provide wife's english evidence or paying VAC2 and I emailed him back opting for VAC2, should I also click "Complete Request" button? My agent told me, this button should only be clicked when I received the invoice and paid the fee. I'm quite confused at the moment. Please help!!!
> 
> Thanks a lot guys!


Hi guys, if someone has experienced this, could you please this answer? Thank you so much!


----------



## gurudev

ikisst21 said:


> Hi guys, if someone has experienced this, could you please this answer? Thank you so much!


I recommend to follow your agent.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

So, no visa grants happened today?


----------



## andreyx108b

Nostalgia Nut said:


> So, no visa grants happened today?


One on immi tracker in 17 days.


----------



## Jagmohan40

My medicals got uploaded on 2nd nov . Now recieved pdf from agent that medicals completed and forwarded to DIBP on 7th Nov . What does this mean ?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

andreyx108b said:


> One on immi tracker in 17 days.


Meaning? One got today after only 17 days of visa lodgement?


----------



## andreyx108b

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Meaning? One got today after only 17 days of visa lodgement?


Yes.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Jagmohan40 said:


> My medicals got uploaded on 2nd nov . Now recieved pdf from agent that medicals completed and forwarded to DIBP on 7th Nov . What does this mean ?


I answered to you in the other thread. Sounds like everything is normal. Your medicals have been submitted to the immigration department.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

andreyx108b said:


> Yes.


What about people like us waiting for almost 2 months or even more?...  ... patience... sigh!


----------



## andreyx108b

Nostalgia Nut said:


> What about people like us waiting for almost 2 months or even more?...  ... patience... sigh!


Well, yes... I guess they are doing good work ... Clearing backlog and working on new applications, so they will clear your case soon too...


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

andreyx108b said:


> Well, yes... I guess they are doing good work ... Clearing backlog and working on new applications, so they will clear your case soon too...


Thanks for saying that. Any idea how long they will continue to work before Christmas hits? Is there an official shutdown period for DIBP?


----------



## andreyx108b

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thanks for saying that. Any idea how long they will continue to work before Christmas hits? Is there an official shutdown period for DIBP?


I guess it will be closed as in other countries where Christian holidays are observed and are 25-26 and Boxing Day hol will be moved to 28 of December.


----------



## gopiatweb

I am a new newbie around here, and gotta ask the question.

However, this may seem like a no-brainer for the pros out there!!

What happens to folks who do not manage to get an invite before the quota runs out for the nominated occupation?

Will they automatically be included in the queue July'2016 onwards or a fresh EOI required?

Will they automatically be first in queue or pushed out?

I tried locating relevant threads on this forum, and could not locate. So excuse my ignorance, and clarify if possible!!


----------



## andreyx108b

gopiatweb said:


> I am a new newbie around here, and gotta ask the question. However, this may seem like a no-brainer for the pros out there!! What happens to folks who do not manage to get an invite before the quota runs out for the nominated occupation? Will they automatically be included in the queue July'2016 onwards or a fresh EOI required? Will they automatically be first in queue or pushed out? I tried locating relevant threads on this forum, and could not locate. So excuse my ignorance, and clarify if possible!!


They will move on to next year, their Date of Effect will remain the same and if your DOE is suppose to be invited - you will be invited.


----------



## gopiatweb

andreyx108b said:


> They will move on to next year, their Date of Effect will remain the same and if your DOE is suppose to be invited - you will be invited.


Dear andreyx108b - thanks for your reply!! That helps


----------



## changiabove

Hello Gang!!!! I got my pr external auditor, applie eoi on 24th july!!!!


----------



## abbasraza

changiabove said:


> Hello Gang!!!! I got my pr external auditor, applie eoi on 24th july!!!!


Congrats & best of luck.


----------



## hcelgoog

ikisst21 said:


> Hi guys, if someone has experienced this, could you please this answer? Thank you so much!


You need to submit the paid invoice into your IMMI acount before pressing this button, so you have to wait till your CO forward your official bill for paying first.


----------



## raulravi

*Query on filling 189 Visa application*

Hi,

I have got few queries which aroused while i was filling the 17 pages long 189 Visa application.

1) Contact Details page:
My address in passport is my permanent address, which is different from my current residence address due to my work.

Please tell me if i can fill the page as below:
Option 1
Residence address - Address what i have in passport City A
Postal Address - My current residence address from City B
or
Option 2
Residence address - Address what i have in passport City A
Postal Address - Address what i have in passport City A

In either case where should i apply for my PCC?

2) Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

I am married, but at this moment i am applying Visa 189 only for me. I am the only applicant.
So i believe my answer to the above question should be 'No' ... Please confirm.

Regards,
Raul


----------



## KeeDa

raulravi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got few queries which aroused while i was filling the 17 pages long 189 Visa application.
> 
> 1) Contact Details page:
> My address in passport is my permanent address, which is different from my current residence address due to my work.
> 
> Please tell me if i can fill the page as below:
> Option 1
> Residence address - Address what i have in passport City A
> Postal Address - My current residence address from City B
> or
> Option 2
> Residence address - Address what i have in passport City A
> Postal Address - Address what i have in passport City A
> 
> In either case where should i apply for my PCC?
> 
> 2) Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> 
> I am married, but at this moment i am applying Visa 189 only for me. I am the only applicant.
> So i believe my answer to the above question should be 'No' ... Please confirm.
> 
> Regards,
> Raul


1. Mention current address. Apply PCC from PSK at current address if you have sufficient documents for it, or from PSK at passport address. PCC (the document) does not have any address and is valid irrespective of which PSK you get it issued from.

2. Mention YES to this question. Your wife is dependent and not-traveling (i.e. non-migrating dependent). You will need her PCC and Medicals too.


----------



## chethan21

I am trying to call up DIBP at +61731367000, but no one is picking up the call.
Is there a public holiday today?


----------



## bansalch

Hi folks,

Couple of doubts while uploading the documents:

1. Evidence of birth/age: Me and my wife do not have birth certificates so should we give a decalaration and submit Secondary school certificates?

2. Custody form: We have a 1 year old in our application and she currently lives with us (no custody battle or anything going on  ). Do we need to provide the custody form 1229 regardless or is it for unaccompanied minors only?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## praeon

civil189 said:


> Guys
> 1 what is work reference letter? Is it experience letter with roles and responsibilities or what? Should it be signed by HR or immediate boss
> 2 can I get the pcc and medical done before invitation
> 3 form 80, pcc, medicals, could these be uploaded before co is assigned
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello there,

1 - If your employer agrees to provide official reference/experience letter then it should be signed by HR. Letter should contain description of your roles and responsibilities. 

If your employer is not providing the letter then you can get someone who has worked with you and write a statutory declaration stating your roles responsibilities etc. 

2 . PCC yes . Medicals - No. You need HAP ID generated from your IMMI application.

3 . Yes, its would help reducing the wait time if uploaded before CO is assigned.

Regards,
Praeon


----------



## praeon

bansalch said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Couple of doubts while uploading the documents:
> 
> 1. Evidence of birth/age: Me and my wife do not have birth certificates so should we give a decalaration and submit Secondary school certificates?
> 
> 2. Custody form: We have a 1 year old in our application and she currently lives with us (no custody battle or anything going on  ). Do we need to provide the custody form 1229 regardless or is it for unaccompanied minors only?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,

You can use Passport as birth evidence. I did that with no issues.
Sorry, Not sure about the custody.

Cheers


----------



## omarsh

No grants this week?


----------



## KeeDa

1. No declaration required. Just upload the SSC certificate.

2. Did you by any chance tick YES to the question "_Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?_" If you did, then explain this mistake via form 1023. If not, then ignore it.
1229 is consent from a parent who is not included in your application.



bansalch said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Couple of doubts while uploading the documents:
> 
> 1. Evidence of birth/age: Me and my wife do not have birth certificates so should we give a decalaration and submit Secondary school certificates?
> 
> 2. Custody form: We have a 1 year old in our application and she currently lives with us (no custody battle or anything going on  ). Do we need to provide the custody form 1229 regardless or is it for unaccompanied minors only?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## hulo

*Timeline for Aug lodge.*

Guys check my timelines incase anyone is in the similar timeline...




EOI 189 (65 Points)
Invitation: July 2015
Visa Lodged: 3rd Aug 2015
CO Contact and asked for medical, PCC): 16 Sep 2015
Documents Uploaded: 24 Sep 2015
Visa Grant: 07 Nov 2015


----------



## omarsh

hulo said:


> Guys check my timelines incase anyone is in the similar timeline...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOI 189 (65 Points)
> Invitation: July 2015
> Visa Lodged: 3rd Aug 2015
> CO Contact and asked for medical, PCC): 16 Sep 2015
> Documents Uploaded: 24 Sep 2015
> Visa Grant: 07 Nov 2015


Quite close to mine, still in my case i didn't hear back from them and its been 6 weeks since CO contact.


----------



## jamesjosephpt

*hi*

Hello Keeda,
Please let me know when can i expect an action on my visa from brisbane team. It's been almost 28 days since i uploaded the docs they requested and the status is 'Assessment In progress' from Oct-15.

Should i call/mail them on the 28th day and check for any update ? Any advice much appreciated.

Regards,
jamesjosephpt

IELTS-7
Lodged application with 65 points -20-Aug-2015
PCC,Medicals Done and uploaded the docs -28-Aug-2015
CO Allocated- 10-Oct-2015 (Information requested)
Submitted extra docs on - 15-Oct-2015 (Assessment In progress)
Verifcation call- Not Yet:confused2:
Visa Grant -Not Yet:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hulo

omarsh said:


> Quite close to mine, still in my case i didn't hear back from them and its been 6 weeks since CO contact.


Just wait for another week - I think they have a backlog. I know people close to my timelines getting 2 weeks before me...


----------



## hungvn89

jamesjosephpt said:


> Hello Keeda,
> Please let me know when can i expect an action on my visa from brisbane team. It's been almost 28 days since i uploaded the docs they requested and the status is 'Assessment In progress' from Oct-15.
> 
> Should i call/mail them on the 28th day and check for any update ? Any advice much appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> jamesjosephpt
> 
> IELTS-7
> Lodged application with 65 points -20-Aug-2015
> PCC,Medicals Done and uploaded the docs -28-Aug-2015
> CO Allocated- 10-Oct-2015 (Information requested)
> Submitted extra docs on - 15-Oct-2015 (Assessment In progress)
> Verifcation call- Not Yet:confused2:
> Visa Grant -Not Yet:fingerscrossed:


You are likely to get a standard "please wait for another x days/weeks". Anyways, please do try and tell us the outcome. My case is similar to yours, clicking the "Request complete" button on 14 Oct and no reply yet.


----------



## seledi

Hi Guys,

we completed medicals on 6-nov
I could see the status of my wife Medicals as " examined by clinic " .
when i log on to e-Medicals.immi it says ( chest x-ray and Blood test completed) and Medical test as In completed.

I checked with the hospital, they say they have uploaded all document.

Do I need to wait for some more time??

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## bansalch

Thanks mate... Will upload the SSC and no, I haven't clicked yes on the question so will ignore the document field. 



KeeDa said:


> 1. No declaration required. Just upload the SSC certificate.
> 
> 2. Did you by any chance tick YES to the question "_Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?_" If you did, then explain this mistake via form 1023. If not, then ignore it.
> 1229 is consent from a parent who is not included in your application.


----------



## 189rayyar

KeeDa said:


> Upload online and reply to the email about it. No need to attach it to the email.


Hello Keeda,
thank you for your previous reply.
can i ask that if the CO ask me to provide additional materials and in the mean time i need to correct my wrong answer. in what order should i do? Should i submit 1023 first and wait for CO's reply and then submit the materials CO required or should i submit 1023 and the additional materials in the same time? 

thanks again


----------



## aussieit

*Steps*



aussieit said:


> Both threads are very precious to me.Thanks


Hi all,

I got the invitation on 6th Nov and I am no where near to filing an application.
I am trying to consolidate the steps needed 

Fill in the online application(17 page)
Pay fees
Fill other forms like form 80,form for electronic application and the like(I dont know how many forms I should fill)
Do medical and pcc
Upload all documents 
Upload filled forms
Upload medical and pcc.

Did I miss something or is this enough.Is the order correct.
Thanks

Note : I am quite confused about the fact that we cannot delete any documents after uploading and
what is this Request complete button since I am doing it on my own I am quite nervous about the whole thing


----------



## abbasraza

omarsh said:


> No grants this week?


3 Members got the grant yesterday (including 1 direct grant)
1 member got the grant today.
Please check sheet for detail.


----------



## abcmel

aussieit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the invitation on 6th Nov and I am no where near to filing an application.
> I am trying to consolidate the steps needed
> 
> Fill in the online application(17 page)
> Pay fees
> Fill other forms like form 80,form for electronic application and the like(I dont know how many forms I should fill)
> Do medical and pcc
> Upload all documents
> Upload filled forms
> Upload medical and pcc.
> 
> Did I miss something or is this enough.Is the order correct.
> Thanks
> 
> Note : I am quite confused about the fact that we cannot delete any documents after uploading and
> what is this Request complete button since I am doing it on my own I am quite nervous about the whole thing



Few things to help you apart from above docs and make your process easier. Nowadays we have observed that direct grant is the quickest one. So do medical and PCC BEFORE CO allocation and upload them in IMMI account.

1. Fill form 80,1221 for all applicants.
2. CV for primary applicants.
3. Try to combine all payslips (from one employer) in one PDF file and upload.
6. Try to combine all TAX documents (from one employer) in one PDF and upload.

Just for a cleaner look try to combine as many docs as you can.


----------



## abcmel

seledi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> we completed medicals on 6-nov
> I could see the status of my wife Medicals as " examined by clinic " .
> when i log on to e-Medicals.immi it says ( chest x-ray and Blood test completed) and Medical test as In completed.
> 
> I checked with the hospital, they say they have uploaded all document.
> 
> Do I need to wait for some more time??
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi



login in IMMI account- Click on GET HEALTH button If it says no action required.
Then you are all good.
Also read first two line of your emedical information sheet in emedical portal. If it says report sent to DIBP. Then just relax you do not need to do anything further from your side.


----------



## KeeDa

189rayyar said:


> Hello Keeda,
> thank you for your previous reply.
> can i ask that if the CO ask me to provide additional materials and in the mean time i need to correct my wrong answer. in what order should i do? Should i submit 1023 first and wait for CO's reply and then submit the materials CO required or should i submit 1023 and the additional materials in the same time?
> 
> thanks again


Both at the same time followed by Request Complete action.


----------



## abcmel

chethan21 said:


> I am trying to call up DIBP at +61731367000, but no one is picking up the call.
> Is there a public holiday today?


No public holiday today.
Try to call between 8:30AM to 4:00PM (AEST)
It will be much better if you call before lunch time. sometime they close their line even by 03:30PM


----------



## abcmel

hulo said:


> Guys check my timelines incase anyone is in the similar timeline...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOI 189 (65 Points)
> Invitation: July 2015
> Visa Lodged: 3rd Aug 2015
> CO Contact and asked for medical, PCC): 16 Sep 2015
> Documents Uploaded: 24 Sep 2015
> Visa Grant: 07 Nov 2015


There you go


----------



## ash4aus

Anyone mentioned past visa refusals and got a quick grant? Any idea if the questions are asked regarding the same. My US visa was refused back in 2010. I will mention the same in form 80.


----------



## changiabove

ash4aus said:


> Anyone mentioned past visa refusals and got a quick grant? Any idea if the questions are asked regarding the same. My US visa was refused back in 2010. I will mention the same in form 80.


Its better if you dont take any risk. Get the work done by a migration agent. Although, I was told to fill up form 80 but I never did. Therefore, I was granted visa without filling any form 80. In effect, you don't have to mention about your past refusals.


----------



## omarsh

abbasraza said:


> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> No grants this week?
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Members got the grant yesterday (including 1 direct grant)
> 1 member got the grant today.
> Please check sheet for detail.
Click to expand...

Thx

I keep missing the sheet link, can you share it with me please?


----------



## bansalch

I too have uploaded couple of docs twice (didn't knew we cannot delete later).. no wrong document just uploaded twice. Hope nothing wrong in that.



abcmel said:


> Few things to help you apart from above docs and make your process easier. Nowadays we have observed that direct grant is the quickest one. So do medical and PCC BEFORE CO allocation and upload them in IMMI account.
> 
> 1. Fill form 80,1221 for all applicants.
> 2. CV for primary applicants.
> 3. Try to combine all payslips (from one employer) in one PDF file and upload.
> 6. Try to combine all TAX documents (from one employer) in one PDF and upload.
> 
> Just for a cleaner look try to combine as many docs as you can.


----------



## ali19

Hey Guys,
I have got a confusion regarding my employment question in visa application.I have claimed 5 points for my experience (overseas) and received positive assessment from EA. In the visa application under the Employment category, I mentioned my job details and answered 'YES' that if the employment is related to the nominated occupation. However, there is another question just under the employment category which says 'Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level 'immediately' before lodging this application?'

My question is what does that word 'immediately' means?? Does it mean that If I am currently employed at a nominated occupation or if i have worked anywhere else after my positive assessment of experience??
I have answered 'NO' to this question as I am not working anywhere currently.
Am i gonna loose points for answering 'NO' to that question??

Looking forward to hear from you guys..!!


----------



## seledi

abcmel said:


> login in IMMI account- Click on GET HEALTH button If it says no action required.
> Then you are all good.
> Also read first two line of your emedical information sheet in emedical portal. If it says report sent to DIBP. Then just relax you do not need to do anything further from your side.


Thanks.

I checked it, it says the case has not been submitted yet.


----------



## varunkm1706

After importing the application into my IMMI account,where can i see all documents that are uploaded by my consultant and medical report too...


----------



## fakebaniya

Hi All,

Repost, please reply!!!

I am in a very peculiar situation...
We got our PR recently. I intend to take my mother-in-law with me...she is a government employee about to retire in Jan 2016...my father-in-law expired a couple of months back...We have taken her NOC for visa + travel abroad..

What is the best possible way to take her with us? I did not included her in my 189 application currently since she is working and not dependent on us...
I have heard about Parent Visa but heard of unreasonable waiting times and exorbitant fees....
I know about Visitor visa but that will come with a cap...she can stay for 12 months but then have to leave for 6 months...
Also, I did speak to some consultants and they say that you can opt for tourist visa so that she can travel with you and from Australia itself, you can apply for extension...Won't tourist visa come with a cap?
Is there any other visa which allows her to stay with us permanently when we move to Australia?

Help please!!!


----------



## murtza4u

Someone messed up the Visa Tracker File and deleted the columns in the morning... 

Anyone know who is the admin and can restore/revert back to a version soon before the columns are deleted? A person tried to restore but all the CO contact dates are deleted. 

There is no option for "Restore to previous version"... in version revision history....

Visa Tracker


----------



## 189rayyar

KeeDa said:


> Both at the same time followed by Request Complete action.


Hi KeeDa,
My situation is a bit complex. as my very first post said, i wrongly put my parents as non migrating family member. Therefore, CO asked me for their criminal check and health examination. in addition, because my partner was applying with me so CO asked for her some additional materials. 
in fact, i have to tell them that my parents are not non migrating family member in order to get rid of the criminal check and health examination so i need to submit a 1023 form to correct my wrong.
then here comes to my question, do i submit my 1023 first because i reckon i need to get get confirmation of canceling of my parents additional materials and then submit my partner's materials? or do i submit 1023 and my partner's materials in the same time( pretty much sure if i changed my parents as not non-migrating family member, the criminal check and health check would not be necessary).
thanks heaps
you are legend KeeDa


----------



## abbasraza

omarsh said:


> Thx
> 
> I keep missing the sheet link, can you share it with me please?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...uBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/htmlview?pli=1#gid=277


----------



## KeeDa

189rayyar said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> My situation is a bit complex. as my very first post said, i wrongly put my parents as non migrating family member. Therefore, CO asked me for their criminal check and health examination. in addition, because my partner was applying with me so CO asked for her some additional materials.
> in fact, i have to tell them that my parents are not non migrating family member in order to get rid of the criminal check and health examination so i need to submit a 1023 form to correct my wrong.
> then here comes to my question, do i submit my 1023 first because i reckon i need to get get confirmation of canceling of my parents additional materials and then submit my partner's materials? or do i submit 1023 and my partner's materials in the same time( pretty much sure if i changed my parents as not non-migrating family member, the criminal check and health check would not be necessary).
> thanks heaps
> you are legend KeeDa


I would still say do it together. At least that way you would have met the 28 days timeframe for your partner. If you prefer to do 1023 first, then it would add to more delays. They will definitely acknowledge your request to have your parents removed but that could take time. If you wait until removal to happen, then the case won't proceed until partner's medicals are complete. However, if you do not wait, then at the point when parents are removed, the case will already have satisfied the other request and thus ready for finalisation.


----------



## Umas

Hi All,

As per my skill assessment, my employment from June 2008 to April 2014 (i.e 5 yrs 10 months) is relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer). So, I claimed 5 points for this. 

After April 2014 (to till date), though am working, but that skill sets are not assessed because I was unable to produce either HR role letter OR affidavit.

While filling the visa application came across this question and I gave the answer as below.
-----------------------------------------
*Employment in nominated occupation - Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application? - * YES
*Duration of overseas employment - * 5 years in the past 10 years
-----------------------------------------

Can any one confirm this? The word 'immediately' confuses me here. Because, 'immediately before lodging this application' am not employed in nominated occupation as per the ACS skill assessment.

Any help is appreciated. 


thanks,
Umas


----------



## Kanchu.purohit

Hi Everyone,

If any one who had recently migrated and found job in the field of Audit(Internal or external), Accounts or Finance. Please guide us or provide tips on how to proceed. How long will it take to find the 1st Job for an Indian CA. Please provide guidance.

Also please share any vacancies if available for Indian CA into any profile


----------



## sandeep3004

*New here..seeking some advise*

Hi 189 Gang,

I am looking to apply for 189 Visa as an accountant. Now, as you know it has become really tough for accountants to get through. With last couple of rounds requiring 70 points.

I am trying to assess my application and not sure if I am correct in my approach. Can someone please guide me with the below questions - 

1. I did my MBA in finance, so don't hold any formal accounting degree, but earlier this year I had enrolled for CPA, AUS and based on the assessment was asked to clear 2 foundation level exams, before I could pursue CPA professional. I completed my exams in Jul'15.

2. I completed my MBA in 2009, post that I have 6 years of finance experience with 5 in India and 1 year in Aus. Considering point 1, would this be counted as relevant experience? This can either get me much needed 15 points or 0 as I read somewhere that the experience is only counted after your education meets the required skills, and in my case would my skills would only qualify post the completion of foundation exams. Is that true?

3. Due to conflict of interest I can't ask my existing employer to provide me with the reference letter for skilled employment assessment. 
Does statutory declaration result in positive assessment and what reason can one give for stat declaration doco.
I am thinking of giving a stat declaration for my indian employers too as I am finding it very difficult to co-ordinate and contact the relevant HR and my immediate managers have also changed jobs.

Please let me know your thoughts. I am in real dilemma.

Much appreciated!


----------



## Gloria121

just lodged on 6/Nov with everything possible, is there a chance that I can get the golden email before Xmas?


----------



## andreyx108b

Gloria121 said:


> just lodged on 6/Nov with everything possible, is there a chance that I can get the golden email before Xmas?


Yea.


----------



## Gloria121

andreyx108b said:


> Gloria121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just lodged on 6/Nov with everything possible, is there a chance that I can get the golden email before Xmas?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.
Click to expand...

Hi andrey,

You think the waiting period is roughly one month or more ?


----------



## omarsh

I'm starting to prepare myself for worst case scenarios which is going for an external security check!

Its been almost 3 months since visa lodged, and 6 weeks since CO request/ info provided the very same day, how can i can confirm if my application is going for an external security check or not?

I cannot see anything close or similiar to "Complete character check for this applicant" button in my ImmiAccount.


----------



## abcmel

bansalch said:


> I too have uploaded couple of docs twice (didn't knew we cannot delete later).. no wrong document just uploaded twice. Hope nothing wrong in that.


I too have uploaded one document twice. There is nothing wrong in it.
Even DIBP knows that one cannot remove and edit once uploaded. So that is not an issue.


----------



## 189rayyar

KeeDa said:


> I would still say do it together. At least that way you would have met the 28 days timeframe for your partner. If you prefer to do 1023 first, then it would add to more delays. They will definitely acknowledge your request to have your parents removed but that could take time. If you wait until removal to happen, then the case won't proceed until partner's medicals are complete. However, if you do not wait, then at the point when parents are removed, the case will already have satisfied the other request and thus ready for finalisation.


thanks KeeDa, what you said makes sense.


----------



## temiseun

Hi All,

I tried putting the spread sheet back together, but people just need to be careful. If you don't know how to use it, PLEASE CLICK ON FILE, DOWNLOAD AS MICROSOFT EXCEL TO YOUR PC.


----------



## saz82

Usually you shouldn't follow up until 3 months are up since you lodged (timeframe specified by DIBP). Just breathe. You seem to be on track. After you complete three months, shoot them an email for the status. If you hired an agent, ask the ageny to follow up. 



omarsh said:


> I'm starting to prepare myself for worst case scenarios which is going for an external security check!
> 
> Its been almost 3 months since visa lodged, and 6 weeks since CO request/ info provided the very same day, how can i can confirm if my application is going for an external security check or not?
> 
> I cannot see anything close or similiar to "Complete character check for this applicant" button in my ImmiAccount.


----------



## omarsh

Next week will be my 3rd month, i'll wait one more week and see!


----------



## topmahajan

Guys,

Finally I have lodged my application and started uploading the documents. Need your help with below queries:

1. I am uploading most of the documents as coloured scan. I believe it should be fine and no need to notarize them?
2. Is it mandatory to upload Matric and +2 certificates and Marksheets?


----------



## yasmeenaaa

omarsh said:


> I'm starting to prepare myself for worst case scenarios which is going for an external security check!
> 
> Its been almost 3 months since visa lodged, and 6 weeks since CO request/ info provided the very same day, how can i can confirm if my application is going for an external security check or not?
> 
> I cannot see anything close or similiar to "Complete character check for this applicant" button in my ImmiAccount.



what is the external security check?


----------



## yasmeenaaa

saz82 said:


> Usually you shouldn't follow up until 3 months are up since you lodged (timeframe specified by DIBP). Just breathe. You seem to be on track. After you complete three months, shoot them an email for the status. If you hired an agent, ask the ageny to follow up.



hi saz, why you still didnt get the visa till now?


----------



## chethan21

saz82 said:


> Usually you shouldn't follow up until 3 months are up since you lodged (timeframe specified by DIBP). Just breathe. You seem to be on track. After you complete three months, shoot them an email for the status. If you hired an agent, ask the ageny to follow up.


What is the email at which you can request for status?


----------



## ice_cool

Marigold2015 said:


> Hello
> 
> Could anyone please help with below questions?
> 
> 1. I have lodged the 189 application and paid. Now I get in my immiaccount and upload all the document. My question is one I uploaded all the document. There's no botton to click submitted or anything. I assume that I just leave it like that until CO is assigned...or direct grant.....Am I understand this correctly?
> 
> 2. When will my CO be assigned ? As you can see from my signature. I've completed all the health check, AFP PCC & Thailand PCC (and uploaded everything on immiaccount already).
> 
> 3. If I didn't claim any points from Work Experience (As they are non-related to nominated occupaption) Do I need to submit the evidence of work experience?
> 
> 3. Is it possible to get direct grant? I have uploaded everything (except for work exp. which I didn't claim any point) If yes, how long would it take?
> 
> 4. What's form 80 & 1221? Do I need to upload those form too? I've lodge on-shore from Brisbane and have been living here for 5 years now.


1) Yes. Submit is visible only when CO asked to upload additional documents.

2) No. Better not to upload any document for which you have not claimed any points.

3) Possible. Max 90 days if your file has not gone for external checks.

4) Form80 and 1221 is asked from the applicant on case to case basis. Hold on, until you are asked to upload by the CO. Form80 is 17 pages long and why to waste extra energy and effort on the document that might not be required.


----------



## andreyx108b

ice_cool said:


> 1) Yes. Submit is visible only when CO asked to upload additional documents. 2) No. Better not to upload any document for which you have not claimed any points. 3) Possible. Max 90 days if your file has not gone for external checks. 4) Form80 and 1221 is asked from the applicant on case to case basis. Hold on, until you are asked to upload by the CO. Form80 is 17 pages long and why to waste extra energy and effort on the document that might not be required.


In regards to 4) form 80 and 1221 are being asked in about 80% pf cases reported on the forum. Spending 1 day on them may increase a chance of direct gtabt significantly.


----------



## murtza4u

temiseun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I tried putting the spread sheet back together, but people just need to be careful. If you don't know how to use it, PLEASE CLICK ON FILE, DOWNLOAD AS MICROSOFT EXCEL TO YOUR PC.


Someone totally messed up the sheet. Even after you put it back, most of the CO Contact dates are missing and replaced with #####. Not sure who is the admin who can restore to a version from revision history...


----------



## blue-sunshine

Dear friends
I asked the question before but received no reply. My CO has requested Police certificate but not form 80 or form 1221. Does this mean my application wont go for external security checks, as without my travel history how can they decide whether or not to send my application for external security checks?

thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## saz82

Just respond to the emails you received from your CO. Any correspondence you have with them has a return email address unless stated "do not reply". That's the one you should use.



chethan21 said:


> What is the email at which you can request for status?


----------



## saz82

Security checks. Husband is syrian.




yasmeenaaa said:


> hi saz, why you still didnt get the visa till now?


----------



## blue-sunshine

hi Saz
Usually CO asks for all required docs in one go. Any idea why you were sent requests on two different occasions? Do you mind sharing what the requests were for?


----------



## yasmeenaaa

saz82 said:


> Security checks. Husband is syrian.


how they are making this check?


----------



## yasmeenaaa

guys pls what is the external security check?


----------



## desiSydney

Hi Applicants

A general advice for new applicants uploading their docs

1)If you don't have a date of birth certificate,please upload Secondary school certificate or other date of birth proofs as well ,as some CO's would ask for it even if you have uploaded passport as date of birth proof

2)If submitting 'Letter from university/college for medium of instruction as English for spouse,also upload college degree certificate and marklist transcripts as well(again depends on CO )

this is based on my experience and hopefully this helps you in getting a direct grant rather than CO asking for it and endless wait !!!

I have been waiting for 3 weeks since my CO asked for it.


----------



## ahmed_kamal

Finally, I got my grant today. I applied on October 23rd. I have 60 point and I'm only claiming for age, education and English. Thank you everyone. You've been really helpful. I don't know what I could have done without this forum. Hope the rest of you get their grants soon. Mostly flying in November or December


----------



## ikisst21

ahmed_kamal said:


> Finally, I got my grant today. I applied on October 23rd. I have 60 point and I'm only claiming for age, education and English. Thank you everyone. You've been really helpful. I don't know what I could have done without this forum. Hope the rest of you get their grants soon. Mostly flying in November or December


Wow, this is really fast, less than 20 days!!! Congratulations to you mate!

It seems that if you have 60 points, it will streamline your application.


----------



## ahmed_kamal

ikisst21 said:


> Wow, this is really fast, less than 20 days!!! Congratulations to you mate!
> 
> It seems that if you have 60 points, it will streamline your application.


I saw one other guy with the same points breakdown on the tracking sheet. He got his grant 2 days ago and he lodged on the same date as me. I'm guessing its because we're not claiming points for exp so its easy to process


----------



## saz82

No not always. Sometimes they ask for all the basic required docs and then request additional docs depending on your case/nationality/security requirements, etc. We were asked for husband's residential addresses since birth and his old passport copies.




blue-sunshine said:


> hi Saz
> Usually CO asks for all required docs in one go. Any idea why you were sent requests on two different occasions? Do you mind sharing what the requests were for?


----------



## saz82

Another security agency does the security checks on their behalf. We don't know how they do them. But the timeframe for completion of the checks is outside DIBP's control which is why it's taking long.




yasmeenaaa said:


> guys pls what is the external security check?


----------



## saz82

Mabrook!



ahmed_kamal said:


> Finally, I got my grant today. I applied on October 23rd. I have 60 point and I'm only claiming for age, education and English. Thank you everyone. You've been really helpful. I don't know what I could have done without this forum. Hope the rest of you get their grants soon. Mostly flying in November or December


----------



## hcelgoog

ahmed_kamal said:


> I saw one other guy with the same points breakdown on the tracking sheet. He got his grant 2 days ago and he lodged on the same date as me. I'm guessing its because we're not claiming points for exp so its easy to process


Mabrook Ahmed
It is really quick grant.
Generally I do not think claiming exp would be the only reason to delay the case. Do not forget DIBP have a certain percentage of granting numbers per month, they must reached that scope, other cases can wait. So in order to inter this target percentage you need to has two main reasons according to my exp:
- your file should have the complete basic requirement before CO assigned to your case.
- how far you are lucky.


----------



## abcmel

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I have lodged my application and started uploading the documents. Need your help with below queries:
> 
> 1. I am uploading most of the documents as coloured scan. I believe it should be fine and no need to notarize them?
> 2. Is it mandatory to upload Matric and +2 certificates and Marksheets?



1. No need to notarize as long as it is colour scan. Just to let you know that I did not notarize even a single document. But i would recommend if there is nothing in colour on the document not even logo, then go for notarize.

2. IF you have birth certificate. then these mark sheets not required.


----------



## omarsh

ahmed_kamal said:


> Finally, I got my grant today. I applied on October 23rd. I have 60 point and I'm only claiming for age, education and English. Thank you everyone. You've been really helpful. I don't know what I could have done without this forum. Hope the rest of you get their grants soon. Mostly flying in November or December


Congrats! 

good to know some people from our region getting grants without external security checks!,,, best of luck!


----------



## omarsh

yasmeenaaa said:


> guys pls what is the external security check?


There are two types of checks, internal and external!

Internal is the normal routine checks done by DIBP on all applicants, different form one applicant to another.

External check is carried out by external agencies like ASIO and its mainly for character checks, not employment or so, and this can be a lengthy process from 4 months to one year or even more.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

What are the reasons for choosing anyone for this external checks?


----------



## omarsh

GUYS I got my grant today!


----------



## vikram3151981

ahmed_kamal said:


> Finally, I got my grant today. I applied on October 23rd. I have 60 point and I'm only claiming for age, education and English. Thank you everyone. You've been really helpful. I don't know what I could have done without this forum. Hope the rest of you get their grants soon. Mostly flying in November or December


Congrats Kamal


----------



## vikram3151981

omarsh said:


> GUYS I got my grant today!


Congrats Omarsh............. Your's was which team... Brisbane or Adelaide


----------



## jadu87

omarsh said:


> GUYS I got my grant today!


Congrats omarsh! Finally wait is over for you!


----------



## brisbane_bound

omarsh said:


> GUYS I got my grant today!


Congrats Omarsh

Sent from my Oneplus one


----------



## deepgill

omarsh said:


> GUYS I got my grant today!


Wow!congratulations.. Omarsh. Best of luck.


----------



## Kirkoven

omarsh said:


> GUYS I got my grant today!


Congratz Omarsh

I told You that 10 would be your lucky number, it turned out to be 11


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Omar and ahmed congratsssss


----------



## omarsh

Thank you all, my team was from Adelaide.

And I got my grant at 4:16 PM Adelaide time


----------



## ahmed_kamal

Thanks everybody and congrats Omar.
Whats to come is still overwhelming. I'm supposed to be flying within maximum a month and I'm not even sure where I'm going to move lol


----------



## chethan21

The problem is that I don't have a CO assigned for my case yet.
So, no communication what so ever.

I called them up twice in last 2 weeks, but same reply stating that I will have to wait and if CO needs any information, they will contact me.

3 months are up and still no communication is worrying me.



saz82 said:


> Just respond to the emails you received from your CO. Any correspondence you have with them has a return email address unless stated "do not reply". That's the one you should use.


----------



## saz82

Lololololeeeesh 

See? You were worried over nothing! So happy for you! Alf mabrook!




omarsh said:


> GUYS I got my grant today!


----------



## binsmyth

*When do i get HAP ID?*

I lodged my visa today through agent and he said he would upload all the documents needed. Got invited last week. He said no need to do medical just now and that he would send the hap id afterwards and then i can do the medicals. Was just wondering when should I be doing my medicals. Shouldn't I be getting HAP ID immediately after applying for visa. Also, just today I applied for police check and waiting for it. Is this alright?


----------



## omarsh

saz82 said:


> Lololololeeeesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See? You were worried over nothing! So happy for you! Alf mabrook!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> GUYS I got my grant today!
Click to expand...

Thank you so much!

Inshala yours is on the way!!!


----------



## abbasraza

omarsh said:


> GUYS I got my grant today!


At last you got the grant. Many congrats. Best of luck for your future endeavor.


----------



## omarsh

abbasraza said:


> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> GUYS I got my grant today!
> 
> 
> 
> At last you got the grant. Many congrats. Best of luck for your future endeavor.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

So nice to see omarsh finally get his grant!! Gives me hope for the rest of us. All the waiting and frustration finally paid off, buddy! Enjoy this moment as long as you can.  what's your ied?


----------



## cheetu

chethan21 said:


> The problem is that I don't have a CO assigned for my case yet.
> So, no communication what so ever.
> 
> I called them up twice in last 2 weeks, but same reply stating that I will have to wait and if CO needs any information, they will contact me.
> 
> 3 months are up and still no communication is worrying me.



Same here.. visa lodged on 4th aug.. no CO assigned yet..
I called DIBP yesterday.. they said wait patiently.


----------



## omarsh

Nostalgia Nut said:


> So nice to see omarsh finally get his grant!! Gives me hope for the rest of us. All the waiting and frustration finally paid off, buddy! Enjoy this moment as long as you can.  what's your ied?


Thank you so much!

My initial date of entry is 13th of Sep 2016


----------



## nightcrawler

Hi ..

I am noticing that a lot of threads are talking about submitting form 1221 for primary applicant as well, now I'm a little bit confused since I submitted only form 80 for myself as primary applicant and both forms 80&1221 for my wife..
CO contact in August didn't mention anything required in this regard and my application now is undergoing security checks !
Shall I submit the form 1221 for myself now ?


----------



## ravi1984

I finally got my grant today 11/11/2015. All the very best for the ones waiting for their grant. Like everyone says patience is the key here. Happy diwali everyone


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

I'm wondering if I've lost any chance of a direct grant. Here is my recent timeline in brief:

Sep 19th: lodged visa and made payment. 
Oct 25th: finished upload of all docs including pcc, forms 80, 1221, cv for both self and wife but excluding upload of medicals.
Oct 26th: email from gsm.allocated informing me that Adelaide CO has been assigned. But no document request.
Nov 2nd: medicals finally cleared completely by bupa and dibp.
Waiting.....

Since Medicals was cleared after CO was assigned, do you guys think there is no chance of direct grant? 

Or I wonder if my case is going thru verification checks because I've claimed points for 3 jobs total in USA and South Africa combined.

Or am I jumping the gun and just need to be patient? But people are still getting direct grants at lightning fast pace so I'm just curious. 

KeeDa or anybody else, any thoughts on my case?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

ravi1984 said:


> I finally got my grant today 11/11/2015. All the very best for the ones waiting for their grant. Like everyone says patience is the key here. Happy diwali everyone


Congrats! Your brief timeline please?


----------



## Jeeten#80

What you have done until now is correct.

Just wait for CO request for FORM 1221 for yourself (I don't think that this will be required). Just wait and watch.





nightcrawler said:


> Hi ..
> 
> I am noticing that a lot of threads are talking about submitting form 1221 for primary applicant as well, now I'm a little bit confused since I submitted only form 80 for myself as primary applicant and both forms 80&1221 for my wife..
> CO contact in August didn't mention anything required in this regard and my application now is undergoing security checks !
> Shall I submit the form 1221 for myself now ?


----------



## nightcrawler

Jeeten#80 said:


> What you have done until now is correct. Just wait for CO request for FORM 1221 for yourself (I don't think that this will be required). Just wait and watch.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps!!!




ravi1984 said:


> I finally got my grant today 11/11/2015. All the very best for the ones waiting for their grant. Like everyone says patience is the key here. Happy diwali everyone


----------



## Jeeten#80

You just have to be patient.

And don't compare your case with others, as every individual case is different and unique in nature.




Nostalgia Nut said:


> I'm wondering if I've lost any chance of a direct grant. Here is my recent timeline in brief:
> 
> Sep 19th: lodged visa and made payment.
> Oct 25th: finished upload of all docs including pcc, forms 80, 1221, cv for both self and wife but excluding upload of medicals.
> Oct 26th: email from gsm.allocated informing me that Adelaide CO has been assigned. But no document request.
> Nov 2nd: medicals finally cleared completely by bupa and dibp.
> Waiting.....
> 
> Since Medicals was cleared after CO was assigned, do you guys think there is no chance of direct grant?
> 
> Or I wonder if my case is going thru verification checks because I've claimed points for 3 jobs total in USA and South Africa combined.
> 
> Or am I jumping the gun and just need to be patient? But people are still getting direct grants at lightning fast pace so I'm just curious.
> 
> KeeDa or anybody else, any thoughts on my case?


----------



## ZubairKhan

Its a grant finally, All the best to waiting mates


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Jeeten#80 said:


> You just have to be patient.
> 
> And don't compare your case with others, as every individual case is different and unique in nature.


Thanks Jeeten.  I know I should be patient until at least the 3 month period is over, which for me will be mid Dec. But it's so hard to be patient when you see so many people getting direct grants in 1 month or even less!!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

ZubairKhan said:


> Its a grant finally, All the best to waiting mates


Congrats!! When did you apply for visa?


----------



## omarsh

In my case the i got a response from them exactly 6 weeks after CO contact!

So probably thats the benchmark for applicants with CO from Adelaide, and looks like August was a very busy month compared to October.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

omarsh said:


> In my case the i got a response from them exactly 6 weeks after CO contact!
> 
> So probably thats the benchmark for applicants with CO from Adelaide, and looks like August was a very busy month compared to October.


But when CO made contact with you, there was a document request, correct? After which your status would've changed to assessment in process. For me there hasn't been any document request and status is still application received. That's what's puzzling.


----------



## omarsh

Nostalgia Nut said:


> But when CO made contact with you, there was a document request, correct? After which your status would've changed to assessment in process. For me there hasn't been any document request and status is still application received. That's what's puzzling.


Nothing puzzling in my opinion, it means your application is being checked and probably you'll receive a grant soon.

Your status only changes to assessment in progress if the CO has asked for information, you submitted the information and pressed "Request complete".

My case i was worried because i had 70 points, claimed only 3 years of experience (5 points) and had 20 points for my English.


----------



## rj2309

Guys,

I heard immi would not be working from Dec15 to Jan15 due to christmas holidays, will the backlogs be cleared before that for Aug,sep applicants(after CO allocation) or there are chances that they may put you on hold till jan?


----------



## ZubairKhan

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats!! When did you apply for visa?


I applied on 4th of August, CO contacted on 24th September


----------



## ema_85

rj2309 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I heard immi would not be working from Dec15 to Jan15 due to christmas holidays, will the backlogs be cleared before that for Aug,sep applicants(after CO allocation) or there are chances that they may put you on hold till jan?



As per the DIBP website, public holidays are on

25 Dec - Christmas
28 Dec - Boxing Day
29 Dec - APS Day
01 Jan - New Year

Include the weekends and immi would be on a 5 day holiday stretch from 25 Dec - 29 Dec and then one day off on 01st Jan. Even on these days an immigration officer can be reached through the service centre

Not sure of the one month break. Where'd you hear that?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

ZubairKhan said:


> I applied on 4th of August, CO contacted on 24th September


Oh wow! Almost 7 weeks after CO contact you have got the grant. Was it a CO from Adelaide? And did they request any documents on 24th Sep?


----------



## andreyx108b

omarsh said:


> In my case the i got a response from them exactly 6 weeks after CO contact!
> 
> So probably thats the benchmark for applicants with CO from Adelaide, and looks like August was a very busy month compared to October.


Usually June-July-August are the months the most applications are recieved based on the data we have. 

Congrats with grant!)


----------



## abbasraza

ZubairKhan said:


> I applied on 4th of August, CO contacted on 24th September


Congrats for your grant. What docs CO requested from you.


----------



## abbasraza

ravi1984 said:


> I finally got my grant today 11/11/2015. All the very best for the ones waiting for their grant. Like everyone says patience is the key here. Happy diwali everyone


Congrats on your grant. What additional docs CO requested on 23rd July 2015 & 28th Sept 2015?


----------



## ZubairKhan

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Oh wow! Almost 7 weeks after CO contact you have got the grant. Was it a CO from Adelaide? And did they request any documents on 24th Sep?


Yes from Adelaide, it was long wait. They requested for Polio Vaccination Certificate


----------



## rj2309

Even i was not sure, I was told by my friend.


----------



## omarsh

andreyx108b said:


> Usually June-July-August are the months the most applications are recieved based on the data we have.
> 
> Congrats with grant!)


Thank you so much


----------



## ZubairKhan

abbasraza said:


> Congrats on your grant. What additional docs CO requested on 23rd July 2015 & 28th Sept 2015?


Thanks, CO asked for Polio Vaccination Certificate


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

All the Oct applicants who have received grant recently, were any of them claiming points for experience? Why I'm asking is, I'm trying to make sense out of why they would process Oct applicants cases without first clearing the backlog from July or August???


----------



## omarsh

Nostalgia Nut said:


> All the Oct applicants who have received grant recently, were any of them claiming points for experience? Why I'm asking is, I'm trying to make sense out of why they would process Oct applicants cases without first clearing the backlog from July or August???


What is the breakdown of your total points?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

omarsh said:


> What is the breakdown of your total points?


I don't remember the full breakdown now but I have 65 points total. I have maximum points for English. I'm claiming points for roughly 4 years of work experience. And my age is 37.


----------



## omarsh

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I don't remember the full breakdown now but I have 65 points total. I have maximum points for English. I'm claiming points for roughly 4 years of work experience. And my age is 37.


So its only 5 points for experience.

I think you will get your grant soon, just hang in there.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

omarsh said:


> So its only 5 points for experience.
> 
> I think you will get your grant soon, just hang in there.


Hope so. Thanks.


----------



## omarsh

I think for applicants claiming only 5 points for experience and have maximum English points little or no verification is done if your points pass 60 by 5 at least, just my personal assumption.

I don't think anyone contacted any of my previous companies, and i didn't get any calls whatsoever.

So


----------



## hungvn89

omarsh said:


> I think for applicants claiming only 5 points for experience and have maximum English points little or no verification is done if your points pass 60 by 5 at least, just my personal assumption.
> 
> I don't think anyone contacted any of my previous companies, and i didn't get any calls whatsoever.
> 
> So


I did not claim any experience point and was only requested to sign a form 28 days ago, but still waiting now.

So I guess, there is no hard rule on when CO will come back to his application. I have seen so many crossing 28, 35 days, 3 months thresholds and heard nothing back.


----------



## jadu87

Nostalgia Nut said:


> All the Oct applicants who have received grant recently, were any of them claiming points for experience? Why I'm asking is, I'm trying to make sense out of why they would process Oct applicants cases without first clearing the backlog from July or August???


I have claimed 10 points for employment!

Sent from OnePlus One!!


----------



## DesiBabu

Guys,i am waiting since 4th August and during call they said wait few more days(no specific days)


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

jadu87 said:


> I have claimed 10 points for employment!
> 
> Sent from OnePlus One!!


Adelaide CO?


----------



## omarsh

hungvn89 said:


> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think for applicants claiming only 5 points for experience and have maximum English points little or no verification is done if your points pass 60 by 5 at least, just my personal assumption.
> 
> I don't think anyone contacted any of my previous companies, and i didn't get any calls whatsoever.
> 
> So
> 
> 
> 
> I did not claim any experience point and was only requested to sign a form 28 days ago, but still waiting now.
> 
> So I guess, there is no hard rule on when CO will come back to his application. I have seen so many crossing 28, 35 days, 3 months thresholds and heard nothing back.
Click to expand...

Wait till for two more weeks and you'll get

My CO only contacted me because i didn't submit my English score online, so it delayed me application for 6 weeks.


----------



## jadu87

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Adelaide CO?


Yes

Sent from OnePlus One!!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

omarsh said:


> Wait till for two more weeks and you'll get
> 
> My CO only contacted me because i didn't submit my English score online, so it delayed me application for 6 weeks.


So you had not uploaded a scanned copy of your results in your immi account? Or did you have to get PTE to send it from their side?


----------



## omarsh

Nostalgia Nut said:


> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till for two more weeks and you'll get
> 
> My CO only contacted me because i didn't submit my English score online, so it delayed me application for 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> So you had not uploaded a scanned copy of your results in your immi account? Or did you have to get PTE to send it from their side?
Click to expand...

I did upload the test report, they askes me to send the score from Pearson website, which took 1 minute only!

That 1 minute ended up delaying my application for 6 weeks


----------



## ravi1984

abbasraza said:


> Congrats on your grant. What additional docs CO requested on 23rd July 2015 & 28th Sept 2015?


23rd july 2015 - was asked to submit Form 80, Form 1221, Employment reference letter, and latest cv.

28th Sept 2015 - was asked to explain a gap in my education history.


----------



## fmr

Got the grant today. Thank you everyone for sharing valuable information.

*ANZSCO: 233211 (Civil Engineer)
Invitation: 23rd October 2015 (60 Points)
189 Visa Lodged: 28th October 2015
Documents uploaded: 31st October 2015
Medicals: 3rd November 2015
PCC: 10th November 2015
Direct Grant: 11th November 2015 (GSM Brisbane)*


----------



## wodz69

I got contacted by a CO today (to my big surprise - was expecting radio silence till at least end of Nov) with a request for additional info. They've asked for medicals, PCC, Form 80 - that's fine, I have most of the stuff ready to upload already.
But they have also asked for Form80, PCC and Evidence of functional English for my 2.5 year old daughter. Is this an oversight? I can fill in Form 80 for the kid but for PCC and English, do I need to write to them that it is not required or just ignore it?


----------



## brisbane_bound

fmr said:


> Got the grant today. Thank you everyone for sharing valuable information.
> 
> *ANZSCO: 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> Invitation: 23rd October 2015 (60 Points)
> 189 Visa Lodged: 28th October 2015
> Documents uploaded: 31st October 2015
> Medicals: 3rd November 2015
> PCC: 10th November 2015
> Direct Grant: 11th November 2015 (GSM Brisbane)*


Wow that was quick..Congrats!!!


Sent from my Oneplus one


----------



## Kirkoven

fmr said:


> Got the grant today. Thank you everyone for sharing valuable information.
> 
> *ANZSCO: 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> Invitation: 23rd October 2015 (60 Points)
> 189 Visa Lodged: 28th October 2015
> Documents uploaded: 31st October 2015
> Medicals: 3rd November 2015
> PCC: 10th November 2015
> Direct Grant: 11th November 2015 (GSM Brisbane)*


fmr, congratulations on the Direct Grant.

Also, congratulations on the fastest grant ever witnessed till date. 

14 days is the new record accomplished by You


----------



## Jeeten#80

In my view:

PCC, FORM 80 and Functional ENglish isn't required for a Child.

This seems to be an oversight from the CO. Write to them and confirm.






wodz69 said:


> I got contacted by a CO today (to my big surprise - was expecting radio silence till at least end of Nov) with a request for additional info. They've asked for medicals, PCC, Form 80 - that's fine, I have most of the stuff ready to upload already.
> But they have also asked for Form80, PCC and Evidence of functional English for my 2.5 year old daughter. Is this an oversight? I can fill in Form 80 for the kid but for PCC and English, do I need to write to them that it is not required or just ignore it?


----------



## nightcrawler

ravi1984 said:


> 23rd july 2015 - was asked to submit Form 80, Form 1221, Employment reference letter, and latest cv. 28th Sept 2015 - was asked to explain a gap in my education history.


Form 1221 for primary applicant ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

There have been instances in past as well, where CO has asked for FORM 1221 for Primary Applicant.





nightcrawler said:


> Form 1221 for primary applicant ?


----------



## hcelgoog

wodz69 said:


> I got contacted by a CO today (to my big surprise - was expecting radio silence till at least end of Nov) with a request for additional info. They've asked for medicals, PCC, Form 80 - that's fine, I have most of the stuff ready to upload already.
> But they have also asked for Form80, PCC and Evidence of functional English for my 2.5 year old daughter. Is this an oversight? I can fill in Form 80 for the kid but for PCC and English, do I need to write to them that it is not required or just ignore it?


Buddy they are doing mistakes, just highlighted this point politely to them. I faced same issue and the CO apologize to me and asked me to neglect it.


----------



## Gloria121

lodged all essential docs on 6/Nov. Hope to here from the co soon, like before Xmas.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

omarsh said:


> I did upload the test report, they askes me to send the score from Pearson website, which took 1 minute only!
> 
> That 1 minute ended up delaying my application for 6 weeks


That's so strange! For IELTS, I haven't been asked to submit anything from their website so I haven't. I have only uploaded the scan into my immi account.


----------



## andreyx108b

Nostalgia Nut said:


> That's so strange! For IELTS, I haven't been asked to submit anything from their website so I haven't. I have only uploaded the scan into my immi account.


Its different for IELTS - you dont have control over your test report there. 

In PTE you can send results to 5 different organizations by pressing a button.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Guys, the other thing... I just want to make sure that I haven't neglected anything. This is how my IMMI account looks like right now:

Myself:
Health, Evidence of Recommended	
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of Recommended	
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of Recommended

My wife:
Custody, Evidence of Recommended	
Health, Evidence of Recommended

My 2 year old child:
Character, Evidence of Recommended	
Custody, Evidence of Recommended	
Health, Evidence of Recommended	
Language Ability - English, Evidence of Recommended	
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of Recommended

I have ignored all of the above because they are not applicable. Is it normal for them to recommend so many weird things like Custody evidence or language and relationship evidence for a 2 year old?? I just want to make sure that I'm not ignoring something important. Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## murtza4u

Nostalgia Nut said:


> All the Oct applicants who have received grant recently, were any of them claiming points for experience? Why I'm asking is, I'm trying to make sense out of why they would process Oct applicants cases without first clearing the backlog from July or August???


Dear, our situation is totally same... Actually, it depends on case to case... People who get grant the same day of CO allocation who have work experience in big & well known organisations with solid employment evidence... and those who have worked in small companies or with less employment evidence, their cases sent for internal checks... 

Did DIBP verify any of your experience? Your case is surely sent for internal checks. It also depends on the response of your local Australian high commission that how quickly they check things and reply back... Based on which DIBP issue decision.


----------



## babytux

Hi guys, I'm in a bit of a tough situation here. would appreciate your help on this: Invalid HAP ID

Thanks!


----------



## abcmel

babytux said:


> Hi guys, I'm in a bit of a tough situation here. would appreciate your help on this: Invalid HAP ID
> 
> Thanks!


HI 

In My case also I provided 457 medical detail while lodging the 189 visa.
So when CO allocated She provided a new HAP ID to me. So HAP ID for 457 visa and 189 visa are different. You need to get new HAP ID from the CO.

Actually there is no benefit of providing 457 medical details in 189. Infect we cannot create HAP ID by over self and need to wait for CO. Apparently CO always ask for appear for all test.

So Try to send them an email. Also call the number ending with 7000 and tell your problem that your HAP ID for 457 and 189 is same.


----------



## jamesjosephpt

Which GSM team is looking into your file ? Any idea about Brisbane team ?


Regards,
jamesjosephpt

IELTS-7
Lodged application with 65 points -20-Aug-2015
PCC,Medicals Done and uploaded the docs -28-Aug-2015
CO Allocated- 10-Oct-2015 (Information requested)
Submitted extra docs on - 15-Oct-2015
Verifcation call- Not Yet
Visa Grant -Not Yet


----------



## babytux

abcmel said:


> HI
> 
> In My case also I provided 457 medical detail while lodging the 189 visa.
> So when CO allocated She provided a new HAP ID to me. So HAP ID for 457 visa and 189 visa are different. You need to get new HAP ID from the CO.
> 
> Actually there is no benefit of providing 457 medical details in 189. Infect we cannot create HAP ID by over self and need to wait for CO. Apparently CO always ask for appear for all test.
> 
> So Try to send them an email. Also call the number ending with 7000 and tell your problem that your HAP ID for 457 and 189 is same.


Hey abcmel,

Thanks for the reply. I guess the CO messed up then (she asked to get the medicals done under the old ID, I have no idea how she generated the letter with the old ID). I have emailed the CO but no response so far. Initial contact was on the 30th Oct so my time is ticking (28days for supplying the requested info). Hope the CO will give me extra time considering the fact that I am helpless without a working HAP ID.

What number is that? I called 1800720656 (Adelaide GSM, I found it on this forum). And they told me to email CO (which I have done already ). Can you pass me the number you are talking about?


----------



## babytux

jamesjosephpt said:


> Which GSM team is looking into your file ? Any idea about Brisbane team ?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> jamesjosephpt
> 
> IELTS-7
> Lodged application with 65 points -20-Aug-2015
> PCC,Medicals Done and uploaded the docs -28-Aug-2015
> CO Allocated- 10-Oct-2015 (Information requested)
> Submitted extra docs on - 15-Oct-2015
> Verifcation call- Not Yet
> Visa Grant -Not Yet


Assuming this was a reply to my post above. It was the Adelaide team.


----------



## mdesilva

Hi Guys,

I got my grant on 10th Nov after 96 days of waiting time. Thanks for all and especially for Keeda for immense support given. This forum was very helpful the process and members were very supportive. Sorry for not updating for 2 days. Thanks to Jeetan, CoolDude and some other who have supported me in various stages.

Wish all who are waiting and suffering will get grants very soon.

Regards


----------



## omarsh

Nostalgia Nut said:


> That's so strange! For IELTS, I haven't been asked to submit anything from their website so I haven't. I have only uploaded the scan into my immi account.


For PTE you should send your score online so they can verify.

What happened in my case is when i registered for PTE, i selected the option purpose of exam is to migrate to Australia, but for some reason Pearson did not send my score automatically and I had to do it manually.


----------



## omarsh

mdesilva said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant on 10th Nov after 96 days of waiting time. Thanks for all and especially for Keeda for immense support given. This forum was very helpful the process and members were very supportive. Sorry for not updating for 2 days. Thanks to Jeetan, CoolDude and some other who have supported me in various stages.
> 
> Wish all who are waiting and suffering will get grants very soon.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations


----------



## Umas

Re-posting this Question ... as I did not receive any feedback ... 

Hi All,

As per my skill assessment, my employment from June 2008 to April 2014 (i.e 5 yrs 10 months) is relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer). So, I claimed 5 points for this. 

After April 2014 (to till date), though am working, but that skill sets are not assessed because I was unable to produce either HR role letter OR affidavit.

While filling the visa application came across this question and I gave the answer as below.
-----------------------------------------
Employment in nominated occupation - Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application? - YES
Duration of overseas employment - 5 years in the past 10 years
-----------------------------------------

Can any one confirm this? The word 'immediately' confuses me here. Because, 'immediately before lodging this application' am not employed in nominated occupation as per the ACS skill assessment.

Any help is appreciated. 


thanks,
Umas


----------



## omarsh

Umas said:


> Re-posting this Question ... as I did not receive any feedback ...
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> As per my skill assessment, my employment from June 2008 to April 2014 (i.e 5 yrs 10 months) is relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer). So, I claimed 5 points for this.
> 
> After April 2014 (to till date), though am working, but that skill sets are not assessed because I was unable to produce either HR role letter OR affidavit.
> 
> While filling the visa application came across this question and I gave the answer as below.
> -----------------------------------------
> Employment in nominated occupation - Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application? - YES
> Duration of overseas employment - 5 years in the past 10 years
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> Can any one confirm this? The word 'immediately' confuses me here. Because, 'immediately before lodging this application' am not employed in nominated occupation as per the ACS skill assessment.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


What is your skills met date?


----------



## Umas

it is May 2008,

*The following employment after May 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.*



omarsh said:


> What is your skills met date?


----------



## omarsh

Umas said:


> it is May 2008,
> 
> *The following employment after May 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.*


You are good, i don't see an issue.

My current employment was not assessed by ASC and i put it as not relevant and everything was ok.

The only thing in your case you are actually claiming 10 points not 5 because you have min 5 years.


----------



## Umas

Thanks omarsh. Your case helps. 

I made a mistake in my original post I posted "So, I claimed 5 points for this" ... 

it is not 5 points - instead it is 10 points for 5 yrs 10 months.


thanks,
Umas




omarsh said:


> You are good, i don't see an issue.
> 
> My current employment was not assessed by ASC and i put it as not relevant and everything was ok.
> 
> The only thing in your case you are actually claiming 10 points not 5 because you have min 5 years.


----------



## kannannair

hi All, 

I am posting to share my happiness.. Recieved my visa 189 grant just now... This forum, the queries and responses of senior members have really helped me to go through the entire visa process and seeing people getting grants really... So i would like to thank you all... 

Posting my time line..

Points 70
Category: 233411

EOI Submitted : 6th july
Eoi Invite : Aug 3rd 
Visa lodge : Aug 3rd 
Medicals : Aug 18th
Co-contact for PCC: sep 22nd
Docs uploaded : oct 2nd 
Grant : 12 Nov
Initial entry : June 2016


----------



## deepgill

kannannair said:


> hi All,
> 
> I am posting to share my happiness.. Recieved my visa 189 grant just now... This forum, the queries and responses of senior members have really helped me to go through the entire visa process and seeing people getting grants really... So i would like to thank you all...
> 
> Posting my time line..
> 
> Points 70
> Category: 233411
> 
> EOI Submitted : 6th july
> Eoi Invite : Aug 3rd
> Visa lodge : Aug 3rd
> Medicals : Aug 18th
> Co-contact for PCC: sep 22nd
> Docs uploaded : oct 2nd
> Grant : 12 Nov
> Initial entry : June 2016


Congratulations.. Mate.


----------



## Majician

Hi Guys, 
I have a question, if details of parents are provided as non migrating depending family members, are they going to ask for their PCC and health checks? Is it a good idea to mention their details or should I just say nothing? I am worried because later if I would wish to bring them to Australia is there going to be a problem since I did not mention them as non migrating dependents?


----------



## omarsh

kannannair said:


> hi All,
> 
> I am posting to share my happiness.. Recieved my visa 189 grant just now... This forum, the queries and responses of senior members have really helped me to go through the entire visa process and seeing people getting grants really... So i would like to thank you all...
> 
> Posting my time line..
> 
> Points 70
> Category: 233411
> 
> EOI Submitted : 6th july
> Eoi Invite : Aug 3rd
> Visa lodge : Aug 3rd
> Medicals : Aug 18th
> Co-contact for PCC: sep 22nd
> Docs uploaded : oct 2nd
> Grant : 12 Nov
> Initial entry : June 2016


Congratulations


----------



## Tashi_Norem

kannannair said:


> hi All,
> 
> I am posting to share my happiness.. Recieved my visa 189 grant just now... This forum, the queries and responses of senior members have really helped me to go through the entire visa process and seeing people getting grants really... So i would like to thank you all...
> 
> Posting my time line..
> 
> Points 70
> Category: 233411
> 
> EOI Submitted : 6th july
> Eoi Invite : Aug 3rd
> Visa lodge : Aug 3rd
> Medicals : Aug 18th
> Co-contact for PCC: sep 22nd
> Docs uploaded : oct 2nd
> Grant : 12 Nov
> Initial entry : June 2016


Congratulations and all the best for your future....May i know which GSM team processed your visa.

Regards


----------



## kannannair

Brisbane


----------



## Tashi_Norem

kannannair said:


> Brisbane


Thanks ..Mine too is processed by Brisbane team..CO contacted on Sept 21 and asked for form 80 and other doc..provided the docs and request complete on Sept 23rd..Since then no news whatsoever...dead silence....The wait is really killing me.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

murtza4u said:


> Dear, our situation is totally same... Actually, it depends on case to case... People who get grant the same day of CO allocation who have work experience in big & well known organisations with solid employment evidence... and those who have worked in small companies or with less employment evidence, their cases sent for internal checks...
> 
> Did DIBP verify any of your experience? Your case is surely sent for internal checks. It also depends on the response of your local Australian high commission that how quickly they check things and reply back... Based on which DIBP issue decision.


No. My boss hasn't received any calls or verification checks. My company head office/HR hasn't told me anything whether they received verification calls or not. And I'm not going to ask them because it may put my current job in jeopardy. I'll just wait.


----------



## gurudev

Majician said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have a question, if details of parents are provided as non migrating depending family members, are they going to ask for their PCC and health checks? Is it a good idea to mention their details or should I just say nothing? I am worried because later if I would wish to bring them to Australia is there going to be a problem since I did not mention them as non migrating dependents?


PCC and Medicals are required for non migrating dependants. 

You should mention the truth.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Guys, the other thing... I just want to make sure that I haven't neglected anything. This is how my IMMI account looks like right now:
> 
> Myself:
> Health, Evidence of Recommended
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of Recommended
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of Recommended
> 
> My wife:
> Custody, Evidence of Recommended
> Health, Evidence of Recommended
> 
> My 2 year old child:
> Character, Evidence of Recommended
> Custody, Evidence of Recommended
> Health, Evidence of Recommended
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of Recommended
> Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of Recommended
> 
> I have ignored all of the above because they are not applicable. Is it normal for them to recommend so many weird things like Custody evidence or language and relationship evidence for a 2 year old?? I just want to make sure that I'm not ignoring something important. Please advise. Thanks.


Somebody please verify the above for me... gurudev or omarsh?


----------



## jamesjosephpt

Yes. Thanks babytux

Regards,
jamesjosephpt

IELTS-7
Lodged application with 65 points -20-Aug-2015
PCC,Medicals Done and uploaded the docs -28-Aug-2015
CO Allocated- 10-Oct-2015 (Information requested)
Submitted extra docs on - 15-Oct-2015
Verifcation call- Not Yet
Visa Grant -Not Yet


----------



## omarsh

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Somebody please verify the above for me... gurudev or omarsh?


That is normal, i had the Australian qualification and studies both showing as recommended and i simply ignored them because they were not applicable.


----------



## Faris_ksa

Guys today is my day.... I finally got the grant an hour ago... Alhamduilliah.


----------



## omarsh

Faris_ksa said:


> Guys today is my day.... I finally got the grant an hour ago... Alhamduilliah.



Congratulations


----------



## brisbane_bound

Faris_ksa said:


> Guys today is my day.... I finally got the grant an hour ago... Alhamduilliah.


Many congrats mate..

Sent from my Oneplus one


----------



## amyv

kannannair said:


> hi All,
> 
> I am posting to share my happiness.. Recieved my visa 189 grant just now... This forum, the queries and responses of senior members have really helped me to go through the entire visa process and seeing people getting grants really... So i would like to thank you all...
> 
> Posting my time line..
> 
> Points 70
> Category: 233411
> 
> EOI Submitted : 6th july
> Eoi Invite : Aug 3rd
> Visa lodge : Aug 3rd
> Medicals : Aug 18th
> Co-contact for PCC: sep 22nd
> Docs uploaded : oct 2nd
> Grant : 12 Nov
> Initial entry : June 2016
> 
> Hi, congratulations. Any idea why your initial entry is June and not Aug or Sept as per your medicals and PCC


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Congrats faris_ksa!! What's your visa lodged date?




omarsh said:


> That is normal, i had the Australian qualification and studies both showing as recommended and i simply ignored them because they were not applicable.


Yeah I know the Australian qualification and experience can be ignored but I'm wondering about why custody showed up over there. I mean my wife and I are happily married with a kid. There are no custody battles!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations |||*


||| Congratulations Faris and All The Best with Next Steps |||


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



Faris_ksa said:


> Guys today is my day.... I finally got the grant an hour ago... Alhamduilliah.


----------



## Faris_ksa

I loadged the visa application on 18 June 2015..

thanks guys wish you all speedy grants


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Faris_ksa said:


> I loadged the visa application on 18 June 2015..
> 
> thanks guys wish you all speedy grants


Wow that was a long wait! What was the reason for the delay?


----------



## Faris_ksa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Faris_ksa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loadged the visa application on 18 June 2015..
> 
> thanks guys wish you all speedy grants
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that was a long wait! What was the reason for the delay?
Click to expand...

my case was pouncing between CO's I had three of them... every time asking more.


----------



## gurudev

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats faris_ksa!! What's your visa lodged date?
> 
> Yeah I know the Australian qualification and experience can be ignored but I'm wondering about why custody showed up over there. I mean my wife and I are happily married with a kid. There are no custody battles!


If you have provided ample evidence of your relationship with your spouse( marriage certificate, spouse name in passport etc. ) and birth certificate for your child then you should be good. Just ignore the recommended documents showing in your account as of now. 

And take a chill pill.  Everything will be fine.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

gurudev said:


> If you have provided ample evidence of your relationship with your spouse( marriage certificate, spouse name in passport etc. ) and birth certificate for your child then you should be good. Just ignore the recommended documents showing in your account as of now.
> 
> And take a chill pill.  Everything will be fine.


Marriage certificate and child birth certificate mentioning both our names - Yes. Didn't show spouse name on passport because it wasn't asked. Thanks for your reply, gurudev.


----------



## Marigold2015

Hello,

Just submitted form 80 & 1221 today.
Hope to get a direct grant


----------



## SmartB

A quick question, after the grant (assuming one is issued), do you go to the embassy first for the visa or you can travel immediately? What is the process like? 

Regards,
SB


----------



## Jeeten#80

You can travel immediately after VISA Grant.


*Australian visas are issued and recorded electronically. *
Australia does not require a person holding a valid Australian visa to have a label in their passport to travel to, enter or remain in Australia. Australia’s electronic visa system enables visa status to be confirmed electronically. 


*REF:* *Electronic visa record*





SmartB said:


> A quick question, after the grant (assuming one is issued), do you go to the embassy first for the visa or you can travel immediately? What is the process like?
> 
> Regards,
> SB


----------



## Jeeten#80

All The Best !!!




Marigold2015 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just submitted form 80 & 1221 today.
> Hope to get a direct grant


----------



## temiseun

Hello,

the excel sheet is locked, I cant even find my details or download a copy. What is going on here?


----------



## hcelgoog

Faris_ksa said:


> Guys today is my day.... I finally got the grant an hour ago... Alhamduilliah.


Congrats Faris
Time to start celebration:lalala:


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Can't one person here add sufficient protection to the excel sheet and manage it on a continuing basis so that anybody going in can't screw it up? It's getting really tiresome now.


----------



## andreyx108b

temiseun said:


> Hello, the excel sheet is locked, I cant even find my details or download a copy. What is going on here?


Please add to the tracker.


----------



## andreyx108b

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Can't one person here add sufficient protection to the excel sheet and manage it on a continuing basis so that anybody going in can't screw it up? It's getting really tiresome now.


I can manage it  every night i make a back-up, but not sure who is admin...


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

andreyx108b said:


> Please add to the tracker.


Is the tracker a different sheet than the one we're discussing? If so, I'd like to have a link to the tracker please.


----------



## abbasraza

kannannair said:


> hi All,
> 
> I am posting to share my happiness.. Recieved my visa 189 grant just now... This forum, the queries and responses of senior members have really helped me to go through the entire visa process and seeing people getting grants really... So i would like to thank you all...
> 
> Posting my time line..
> 
> Points 70
> Category: 233411
> 
> EOI Submitted : 6th july
> Eoi Invite : Aug 3rd
> Visa lodge : Aug 3rd
> Medicals : Aug 18th
> Co-contact for PCC: sep 22nd
> Docs uploaded : oct 2nd
> Grant : 12 Nov
> Initial entry : June 2016


Congrats. Best wishes for your future.


----------



## abbasraza

Faris_ksa said:


> Guys today is my day.... I finally got the grant an hour ago... Alhamduilliah.


Congrats. Best wished for your future.


----------



## usmansshaikh

Hello Guys,

I want to add my newborn to my application, I Have filled form 1022 and have the scan of her original birth certificate and passport. Can anyone help me and tell me which office I need to send email? My case was with brisbane office when I put it on hold... now i have found 2 different addresses where I can send it by email... one says that you have to mail it to the office where your case is in process meaning [email protected] or [email protected]... can anyone guide me where to send this infromation?

THanks.


----------



## Heywb

abbasraza said:


> Congrats. Best wished for your future.


Hi Abbas,

I have already lodged visa and also submit most of the documents. Can ypu please help me based on ur experience for following queries

1- How you came to know that CO has assigned to you
2- Which extra docuemnts he asked from you so i can cross check those in my application or preapare these Docs

Thanks


----------



## mikki88

Hi All,

As mentioned earlier, I had lodged visa application on 7th Sep in Developer Programmer category.I called DIBP 3 days back since i didn't get any update on my application (it's been more than 66 days now). They informed me that CO has been assigned and your application is in process. I have still not received any update :-( don't know what to do. 

*ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 60 | | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged 189 : 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | CO Allocation : Awaited | Grant Date : Awaited*


----------



## abbasraza

Heywb said:


> Hi Abbas,
> 
> I have already lodged visa and also submit most of the documents. Can ypu please help me based on ur experience for following queries
> 
> 1- How you came to know that CO has assigned to you
> 2- Which extra docuemnts he asked from you so i can cross check those in my application or preapare these Docs
> 
> Thanks


Please find below the required information.
1. CO sent me an email for additional document. 
2. He asked me to submit PCC which i submitted after his request.


----------



## cheetu

received direct grant today.. thank you guys for all ur support..

signature updated with details..


----------



## abbasraza

cheetu said:


> received direct grant today.. thank you guys for all ur support..
> 
> signature updated with details..


Congrats


----------



## deepgill

cheetu said:


> received direct grant today.. thank you guys for all ur support..
> 
> signature updated with details..


Congratulations.. Cheetu.


----------



## topmahajan

Guys,
I am filling Form80 and have some doubts. Really appreciate your help on these queries:
For Q15: Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc)?
I worked onshore, so I have SSN No (USA) and NI No (UK). Do I need to mention these numbers or only India National Id number (like Aadhar etc.)? 

For Q18: Your address history for the last 10 years.
Does my address and dates entries need to match with the info I provided in Visa application for my address and dates for countries other than my residence country?
Also, do I need to give my foreign Business Visa Trips and Holiday Trips address here as these were the Hotel addresses? 

For Q23: Why are you travelling to Australia?
I have mentioned “Migration”. Is this correct?

For Q25: Are you applying for a temporary visa?
I have mentioned “No” as 189 is permanent visa. Is this correct?

Is it mandatory to give details of parents and siblings?
For my questions, space is less so I believe we need to add extra details for all those questions in section T?


----------



## omarsh

cheetu said:


> received direct grant today.. thank you guys for all ur support..
> 
> signature updated with details..


Congrats


----------



## andreyx108b

mikki88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As mentioned earlier, I had lodged visa application on 7th Sep in Developer Programmer category.I called DIBP 3 days back since i didn't get any update on my application (it's been more than 66 days now). They informed me that CO has been assigned and your application is in process. I have still not received any update :-( don't know what to do.
> 
> *ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 60 | | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged 189 : 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | CO Allocation : Awaited | Grant Date : Awaited*



To realx and wait. 

This is not sarcasm, some people are waiting since may and me, or you or anyone else do not know how long it will take DIBP to process our cases - as you can see they are doing a good job overall.


----------



## MIRACULOUS LIFE

Hi,
Kindly clear mu query regarding PCC.

My passport address and current residential address is not same. As I got married last year but I ddin't changed my address in my passport, so can I put my address same as passport i.e. my address before marriage in PCC form? And verification could be at same address?

Thanks


----------



## seledi

MIRACULOUS LIFE said:


> Hi,
> Kindly clear mu query regarding PCC.
> 
> My passport address and current residential address is not same. As I got married last year but I ddin't changed my address in my passport, so can I put my address same as passport i.e. my address before marriage in PCC form? And verification could be at same address?
> 
> Thanks


If someone ( any relatives) is staying there at the Previous address, it is fine if u/they can manage if Police comes for verification. 
However, in some cases they dont even verify and issue PCC on the same day.

Better to go striaght without any shortcuts 

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> I am filling Form80 and have some doubts. Really appreciate your help on these queries:
> For Q15: Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc)?
> I worked onshore, so I have SSN No (USA) and NI No (UK). Do I need to mention these numbers or only India National Id number (like Aadhar etc.)?
> 
> *I mentioned the birth regn no. from my birth certificate as well as an SSN from my US years. I never had an Aadhar card. Anyway, I think you can mention anything that qualifies as national ID in any country that you have lived in previously.
> *
> For Q18: Your address history for the last 10 years.
> Does my address and dates entries need to match with the info I provided in Visa application for my address and dates for countries other than my residence country?
> Also, do I need to give my foreign Business Visa Trips and Holiday Trips address here as these were the Hotel addresses?
> 
> *Won't the addresses and dates anyway match the info you provided in your visa appln?? Yes I think it is better to be consistent. As for trips, I don't think you need to include an address from a day or even week-long trip. You were not residing there. You were only visiting there. I have included one hotel address but that is because I was still searching for permanent accomodation and I ended up staying in that hotel for 2 whole months! So if I don't show that hotel address it will end up being a gap in my history. No gaps allowed.
> *
> For Q23: Why are you travelling to Australia?
> I have mentioned “Migration”. Is this correct?
> 
> *I don't think there is any "correct" answer for this. I wrote that I'm travelling to live and work there permanently but dates haven't been decided.
> *
> For Q25: Are you applying for a temporary visa?
> I have mentioned “No” as 189 is permanent visa. Is this correct?
> 
> *Correct.*
> 
> Is it mandatory to give details of parents and siblings?
> For my questions, space is less so I believe we need to add extra details for all those questions in section T?
> 
> *Since they haven't indicated that it is optional, it is better to supply this info. For all these questions, you can add extra details on the last page. And if even that page is not enough, you can additional blank sheets. Hope this helps.
> *


See my answers in green above.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

September applicants, brace yourselves! It looks like finally the first September applicant has got the grant today according to the visa tracker. Our time has come!


----------



## desiSydney

MIRACULOUS LIFE said:


> Hi,
> Kindly clear mu query regarding PCC.
> 
> My passport address and current residential address is not same. As I got married last year but I ddin't changed my address in my passport, so can I put my address same as passport i.e. my address before marriage in PCC form? And verification could be at same address?
> 
> Thanks


Hi

I had the same issue and entered my current residential address in the PCC application along with that attached a letter to the consular general mentioning the reason for the address being different from that in passport.Had no issue with it and received PCC in a week.


----------



## nolan

Finally got it Bros's.


----------



## haisergeant

nolan said:


> Finally got it Bros's.


Sorry, I look in your points and see that you acquired NAATI to get more 5 points, would you please describe a little bit about the process to get these 5 points?

Really thanks


----------



## nolan

haisergeant said:


> Sorry, I look in your points and see that you acquired NAATI to get more 5 points, would you please describe a little bit about the process to get these 5 points?
> 
> Really thanks


Hi

It's simple. You'll get 5 points in Community Language NAATI Accreditation (Professional level) if you pass this exam. 

Cheers!!!


----------



## civil189

Guys
I am processing my application with an agent, how could I import my account without he could know
Does importing an account make any difference in EOI 
I want to give pte again to get 20 points, which score would be considered if I score Less than previous score 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

nolan said:


> Finally got it Bros's.


Congrats! Timeline please?


----------



## deepgill

Please friends could you join and reply for( 489visa applicants pool) because lots of applicants are waiting for expert's advise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

usmansshaikh said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I want to add my newborn to my application, I Have filled form 1022 and have the scan of her original birth certificate and passport. Can anyone help me and tell me which office I need to send email? My case was with brisbane office when I put it on hold... now i have found 2 different addresses where I can send it by email... one says that you have to mail it to the office where your case is in process meaning [email protected] or [email protected]... can anyone guide me where to send this infromation?
> 
> THanks.


usman,

you have applied in april and still you havent got a grant. did you call DIBP?


----------



## usmansshaikh

ThunderDownUnder said:


> usman,
> 
> you have applied in april and still you havent got a grant. did you call DIBP?



Dear Thunder,

I got request for medicals on 28-may and I requested DIBP to hold my case as my wife was expecting and we did not want to conduct her medicals...our baby was born end august and it took me almost a month and a half to collect the details of the baby...now I need to do medicals once they have added our newborn to the application. That is why i asked the question on which email address to mail the information to...I mailed it to both addresses now as I could not get clarity....do you suggest I should call them and ask them about the case? Which number to call? I need the baby to be added to the application before I conduct medicals and hit the request complete button... I have already uploaded the PCC this month. 

Regards,
Usman


----------



## naveedahmed1983

Guyz anyone has the idea that if your medical is refferred to BUPA for further assessment, how much time it could take?

Plus my son has actually delayed milestone, that is he has delayed development. Could this be an issue? if yes what can I do to support my case?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Guyz anyone has the idea that if your medical is refferred to BUPA for further assessment, how much time it could take?
> 
> Plus my son has actually delayed milestone, that is he has delayed development. Could this be an issue? if yes what can I do to support my case?


My medical got referred to bupa on 30th Oct (Friday) and it got the all clear by Monday 2nd Nov.  So relax. They do it quick.

Not sure regarding your second question. Maybe others can advise.


----------



## hcelgoog

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Guyz anyone has the idea that if your medical is refferred to BUPA for further assessment, how much time it could take?
> 
> Plus my son has actually delayed milestone, that is he has delayed development. Could this be an issue? if yes what can I do to support my case?


It took 2 working days in my case, time to proceed the medical examination and upload the result not included.


----------



## hcelgoog

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Guyz anyone has the idea that if your medical is refferred to BUPA for further assessment, how much time it could take?
> 
> Plus my son has actually delayed milestone, that is he has delayed development. Could this be an issue? if yes what can I do to support my case?


Sorry I missed your second question could you elaborate more?


----------



## naveedahmed1983

hcelgoog said:


> Sorry I missed your second question could you elaborate more?


My son is 6 years now. When he was born he was diagnoed with delayed milestones. This means that he will be doing everything late than normal kids. Like He started walking in age of 2.5. He is undergoing through speach therapy as he can not speak properly. there are few sounds like "S", "SH" that he cant speak and that is because he started speaking late. 

I wonder now how the Medical body will treat it?


----------



## George2014

ravi1984 said:


> 23rd july 2015 - was asked to submit Form 80, Form 1221, Employment reference letter, and latest cv.
> 28th Sept 2015 - was asked to explain a gap in my education history.


Hi,

Congrats on your grant. 

If you don't can you share what are all the documents you submitted related to employment?


----------



## hcelgoog

naveedahmed1983 said:


> My son is 6 years now. When he was born he was diagnoed with delayed milestones. This means that he will be doing everything late than normal kids. Like He started walking in age of 2.5. He is undergoing through speach therapy as he can not speak properly. there are few sounds like "S", "SH" that he cant speak and that is because he started speaking late.
> 
> I wonder now how the Medical body will treat it?


This is normal man do not worry, you need to investigate more how DIBP referred the cases and in which basis CO or MOC would refuse your case in health ground?
According to my knowledge there are two reason to refer the case:
1- You have declared medical history to you or any of your dependents.
2- Randomly by CO.
I believe your case belong to second category, however in both cases further medical examination likely to be asked rather than normal one which are 501 (Medical Examination), 502 Chest X-ray Examination and 707 HIV test. Coming back to your case I think MOC will ask you to provide a Pediatric report because I do not think there are medical examination to your kid situation as it is normal thing.
Any how there are two reasons to deny cases under medical grounds:
1- Threats to public health.
2- Significant costs and services in short supply. 
I am adding this to show you how it far from your case, probably some one could debate that your case could lead to Significant costs and services in short supply, but DIBP mentioned for these category your case cost should exceed $35000 during the first 5 years, and according to there study the most common diseases to result in a failure to meet the health requirement for a permanent visa include:
-intellectual impairment
-HIV infection
-renal disease or failure
-cancer
-Alzheimer's/dementia.

Man take rest your are too far from this , just you need to be patience. 
Below you will find the reference to my information provided above.
Significant costs and services in short supply


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

naveedahmed1983 said:


> My son is 6 years now. When he was born he was diagnoed with delayed milestones. This means that he will be doing everything late than normal kids. Like He started walking in age of 2.5. He is undergoing through speach therapy as he can not speak properly. there are few sounds like "S", "SH" that he cant speak and that is because he started speaking late.
> 
> I wonder now how the Medical body will treat it?


I'm not an expert on this but somehow it doesn't sound like a serious concern for immigration purposes. They are mainly looking for dangerous and contagious diseases and also long term health problems which will put a lot of strain on their medical system after you arrive there.


----------



## Umas

Hi, 

Can any one through some light on the below query in visa application - 

*Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not
Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?*

I am confused whether to include my mother here or not. My mother is a widow. Though, I have my elder brother she is totally dependent on me. 

My question is,

If I include her now - She has to go for medical and PCC. But, she don't have her Passport yet. Without Passport medical and PCC is possible?
If I don't include her now - What are complication, if at all I need to bring to AUS at later date and what are the options I have.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Jeeten#80

*In my view:*

You MUST include your Mother now in your VISA application, IF you intend to take her with you to Australia in Future. BUT the fees that time would be around - AUD 55,000/- approx. This process is very tedious.

THE best case would be to add her as a VISA applicant now. This reduces the VISA cost considerably. HOWEVER there might be RISK of visa refusal in-case your Mother fails in Medicals (as in god-forbid any CRITICAL illnesses are detected.).

You must apply for your Mothers Passport in TATKAL. AND after she has received her Passport apply for VISA.


*Following is an indicative list of documents to prove Parent dependence on the MAIN Applicant:-*


Joint account statement*
Death certificate of the deceased Parent
Affidavit of Primary Applicant and Dependent Parent
Address proof (passport, AADHAAR Card, Ration Card...)
Primary Applicants birth certificate
Ration card copy
Dependent Parents Birth Certificate
School Leaving Certificate
47A form
Dependent Parents Passport (showing same address as Primary Applicant) - the older, the better
PAN card (for both Primary Applicants and Dependent Father showing Name)
AADHAR card (for both Primary Applicants and Dependent Parents showing common address)
Any Utility bills in Dependent Parents for your current address (Electricity, Telephone, Mobile or Cooking Gas bill)




Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one through some light on the below query in visa application -
> 
> *Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not
> Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?*
> 
> I am confused whether to include my mother here or not. My mother is a widow. Though, I have my elder brother she is totally dependent on me.
> 
> My question is,
> 
> If I include her now - She has to go for medical and PCC. But, she don't have her Passport yet. Without Passport medical and PCC is possible?
> If I don't include her now - What are complication, if at all I need to bring to AUS at later date and what are the options I have.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


----------



## Umas

thanks that helps ... have a follow up question - if I include her as dependent family members not travelling to Australia, Whether her 
medical and PCC is possible without Passport?

thanks,
Umas




Jeeten#80 said:


> *In my view:*
> 
> You MUST include your Mother now in your VISA application, IF you intend to take her with you to Australia in Future. BUT the fees that time would be around - AUD 55,000/- approx. This process is very tedious.
> 
> THE best case would be to add her as a VISA applicant now. This reduces the VISA cost considerably. HOWEVER there might be RISK of visa refusal in-case your Mother fails in Medicals (as in god-forbid any CRITICAL illnesses are detected.).
> 
> You must apply for your Mothers Passport in TATKAL. AND after she has received her Passport apply for VISA.
> 
> 
> *Following is an indicative list of documents to prove Parent dependence on the MAIN Applicant:-*
> 
> 
> Joint account statement*
> Death certificate of the deceased Parent
> Affidavit of Primary Applicant and Dependent Parent
> Address proof (passport, AADHAAR Card, Ration Card...)
> Primary Applicants birth certificate
> Ration card copy
> Dependent Parents Birth Certificate
> School Leaving Certificate
> 47A form
> Dependent Parents Passport (showing same address as Primary Applicant) - the older, the better
> PAN card (for both Primary Applicants and Dependent Father showing Name)
> AADHAR card (for both Primary Applicants and Dependent Parents showing common address)
> Any Utility bills in Dependent Parents for your current address (Electricity, Telephone, Mobile or Cooking Gas bill)


----------



## Jeeten#80

Passport will be required for PCC and Medicals.





Umas said:


> thanks that helps ... have a follow up question - if I include her as dependent family members not travelling to Australia, Whether her
> medical and PCC is possible without Passport?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


----------



## ravi1984

George2014 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats on your grant.
> 
> If you don't can you share what are all the documents you submitted related to employment?


hi george, i didnt claim any points for employment but still submitted - employer reference letter and my cv. these 2 are the only documents that i submitted related to my employment.


----------



## nightcrawler

Hi guys ..

Yesterday I called DIBP to ask about my application status, I lodged my visa application back on July 6th.. 
In August co asked for medicals which I did immediately..

In October 10th they sent me an email saying that there is no more documents required and my application will continue to undergo security processing ..

Yesterday when I called they said its under routine checks and it will be awhile before I hear from them, lastly they said if I didn't hear form them by feb I can call them to verify ..

Now I am really confused! Is my application under security check or DIBP internal routine checks ?


----------



## usmansshaikh

usmansshaikh said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I want to add my newborn to my application, I Have filled form 1022 and have the scan of her original birth certificate and passport. Can anyone help me and tell me which office I need to send email? My case was with brisbane office when I put it on hold... now i have found 2 different addresses where I can send it by email... one says that you have to mail it to the office where your case is in process meaning [email protected] or [email protected]... can anyone guide me where to send this infromation?
> 
> THanks.


can anyone help answer my query above?


----------



## ravi1984

nightcrawler said:


> Form 1221 for primary applicant ?


yes


----------



## seledi

Guys,
I am reading like GSM adeliade team 4 , team 8 etc.
how will one can know which team he is allocated??

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## Jeeten#80

One will get to know this ONLY when a CO is allocated to a VISA application.

One receives an email indicating the team to which a particular CO belongs to.




seledi said:


> Guys,
> I am reading like GSM adeliade team 4 , team 8 etc.
> how will one can know which team he is allocated??
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


----------



## nightcrawler

nightcrawler said:


> Hi guys .. Yesterday I called DIBP to ask about my application status, I lodged my visa application back on July 6th.. In August co asked for medicals which I did immediately.. In October 10th they sent me an email saying that there is no more documents required and my application will continue to undergo security processing .. Yesterday when I called they said its under routine checks and it will be awhile before I hear from them, lastly they said if I didn't hear form them by feb I can call them to verify .. Now I am really confused! Is my application under security check or DIBP internal routine checks ?


Any answer plz 😶


----------



## deepgill

Jeeten#80 said:


> One will get to know this ONLY when a CO is allocated to a VISA application.
> 
> One receives an email indicating the team to which a particular CO belongs to.


Hi Jeeten as i applied through a mara agent should i ask to my agent about team or i can check on my immiaccount and how? Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

Your Agent is best placed to answer this, as they might have received an email regarding CO allocation/request for additional documents.




deepgill said:


> Hi Jeeten as i applied through a mara agent should i ask to my agent about team or i can check on my immiaccount and how? Thanks


----------



## omarsh

nightcrawler said:


> Hi guys ..
> 
> Yesterday I called DIBP to ask about my application status, I lodged my visa application back on July 6th..
> In August co asked for medicals which I did immediately..
> 
> In October 10th they sent me an email saying that there is no more documents required and my application will continue to undergo security processing ..
> 
> Yesterday when I called they said its under routine checks and it will be awhile before I hear from them, lastly they said if I didn't hear form them by feb I can call them to verify ..
> 
> Now I am really confused! Is my application under security check or DIBP internal routine checks ?


It looks like external security check.

Where are you from?


----------



## hnmn4444

ravi1984 said:


> hi george, i didnt claim any points for employment but still submitted - employer reference letter and my cv. these 2 are the only documents that i submitted related to my employment.


Hi Ravi Congrates for your long dreamt visa. From your signature it is clear that your were contacted by the CO twice, what documents did he ask for if you had not claimed for the employment. Can you please leave a message. Thank you.


----------



## hnmn4444

nightcrawler said:


> Any answer plz 😶


Hi there. Could you please post your timelines. And if it is a routine check i think you will definitely hear some good news. Hope for the best my friend. I think your files are in the final checks.


----------



## nightcrawler

omarsh said:


> It looks like external security check. Where are you from?


Syria


----------



## abcmel

Jeeten#80 said:


> One will get to know this ONLY when a CO is allocated to a VISA application.
> 
> One receives an email indicating the team to which a particular CO belongs to.


Nowadays CO is allocated either from Brisbane or Adelaide... so its no more team4,6..
It will be either Brisbane or Adelaide..


----------



## naveedahmed1983

hcelgoog said:


> This is normal man do not worry, you need to investigate more how DIBP referred the cases and in which basis CO or MOC would refuse your case in health ground?
> According to my knowledge there are two reason to refer the case:
> 1- You have declared medical history to you or any of your dependents.
> 2- Randomly by CO.
> I believe your case belong to second category, however in both cases further medical examination likely to be asked rather than normal one which are 501 (Medical Examination), 502 Chest X-ray Examination and 707 HIV test. Coming back to your case I think MOC will ask you to provide a Pediatric report because I do not think there are medical examination to your kid situation as it is normal thing.
> Any how there are two reasons to deny cases under medical grounds:
> 1- Threats to public health.
> 2- Significant costs and services in short supply.
> I am adding this to show you how it far from your case, probably some one could debate that your case could lead to Significant costs and services in short supply, but DIBP mentioned for these category your case cost should exceed $35000 during the first 5 years, and according to there study the most common diseases to result in a failure to meet the health requirement for a permanent visa include:
> -intellectual impairment
> -HIV infection
> -renal disease or failure
> -cancer
> -Alzheimer's/dementia.
> 
> Man take rest your are too far from this , just you need to be patience.
> Below you will find the reference to my information provided above.
> Significant costs and services in short supply


Thank you bro, May all goes well... thanks for your good words....


----------



## nightcrawler

hnmn4444 said:


> Hi there. Could you please post your timelines. And if it is a routine check i think you will definitely hear some good news. Hope for the best my friend. I think your files are in the final checks.


Thanks mate, below is my timeline :

Visa lodge : 7 July 2015
Documents upload : 21 July 2015
CO contact : 28 August 2015
Additional documents upload 8 September 2015
2nd co contact : 15 October 2015 ; this contact was to inform that my application is undergoing security check 

My question is why the lady from Dibp said wait until February ? She also said it will be awhile before you hear from us !


----------



## naveedahmed1983

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I'm not an expert on this but somehow it doesn't sound like a serious concern for immigration purposes. They are mainly looking for dangerous and contagious diseases and also long term health problems which will put a lot of strain on their medical system after you arrive there.


Ya lets see, i will keep you guyz posted


----------



## abcmel

nightcrawler said:


> Any answer plz 😶


Routine checks means they are still going through your documents and checking them..
Basically documents review takes place at 2-3 levels.. there are two types of security checks as far as I know, It could be either internal or external.. If it is internal it could be verification of employers and experience related .. If it is external then it is mostly police check...

I have asked about the routine checks from the CO itself, As you can see in my signature second CO and third CO did not request me anything. They just send me an email that my case is under routine checks.. So i called them and asked about routine checks..


----------



## ravi1984

hnmn4444 said:


> Hi Ravi Congrates for your long dreamt visa. From your signature it is clear that your were contacted by the CO twice, what documents did he ask for if you had not claimed for the employment. Can you please leave a message. Thank you.


thanks hnmn, see the link below for the documents asked. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8685225-post10581.html


----------



## nightcrawler

abcmel said:


> Routine checks means they are still going through your documents and checking them.. Basically documents review takes place at 2-3 levels.. there are two types of security checks as far as I know, It could be either internal or external.. If it is internal it could be verification of employers and experience related .. If it is external then it is mostly police check... I have asked about the routine checks from the CO itself, As you can see in my signature second CO and third CO did not request me anything. They just send me an email that my case is under routine checks.. So i called them and asked about routine checks..


Thanks .. Let's keep fingers crossed


----------



## hnmn4444

nightcrawler said:


> Thanks mate, below is my timeline :
> 
> Visa lodge : 7 July 2015
> Documents upload : 21 July 2015
> CO contact : 28 August 2015
> Additional documents upload 8 September 2015
> 2nd co contact : 15 October 2015 ; this contact was to inform that my application is undergoing security check
> 
> My question is why the lady from Dibp said wait until February ? She also said it will be awhile before you hear from us ![/QUOT
> 
> Security Check is some thing it might be related to PCC of your country or any other country that you might submit as part of your application. Other than that what will be a security check. I don't think there will be any other check relating to security. Anyway i wish to here from you soon and it will be a gr8 relief to you my friend.


----------



## nightcrawler

Thanks bro .. Same wishes for you too


----------



## omarsh

nightcrawler said:


> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like external security check. Where are you from?
> 
> 
> 
> Syria
Click to expand...

Then its definitely a security check, applicants from war zone countries definitely go through external checks and this is mainly character check not related to employment etc.


----------



## nightcrawler

omarsh said:


> Then its definitely a security check, applicants from war zone countries definitely go through external checks and this is mainly character check not related to employment etc.


Hopefully this waiting will not take so long


----------



## omarsh

nightcrawler said:


> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then its definitely a security check, applicants from war zone countries definitely go through external checks and this is mainly character check not related to employment etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this waiting will not take so long
Click to expand...

Hope so too


----------



## Kirkoven

omarsh said:


> Hope so too





nightcrawler said:


> Hopefully this waiting will not take so long



After yesterday's extremely heinous and atrocious crimes that took place in Paris, western governments will take their time to extensively check and scrutinize Middle Eastern and Arabs applying for VISAs to their countries. And they have every right to do so, in light of what has been committed by a few crazy and fanatic criminals.

So, we should expect a long wait in the best scenario if not worst.
And this becomes trivial compared to the tragedies that have befallen many people in Paris, yesterday

My thoughts and prayers are with the people in Paris who have endured and lost greatly.


----------



## nightcrawler

Kirkoven said:


> After yesterday's extremely heinous and atrocious crimes that took place in Paris, western governments will take their time to extensively check and scrutinize Middle Eastern and Arabs applying for VISAs to their countries. And they have every right to do so, in light of what has been committed by a few crazy and fanatic criminals. So, we should expect a long wait in the best scenario if not worst. And this becomes trivial compared to the tragedies that have befallen many people in Paris, yesterday My thoughts and prayers are with the people in Paris who have endured and lost greatly.


Let's keep our fingers crossed


----------



## jannayaksingh

Hello

Can someone please help with below questions.

1 . I have lodged the 189 application and paid the fees. Also, I have uploaded all the required documents. My question is there's no further action item like submitting or anything like that. Does this mean I have leave it like that only until CO is assigned?

2. On the immi account login HomePage , the Application status is Application Received, but there's also a link for Submit Application. Is it something to be actioned upon once the fees is paid and documents uploaded.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

jannayaksingh said:


> Hello
> 
> Can someone please help with below questions.
> 
> 1 . I have lodged the 189 application and paid the fees. Also, I have uploaded all the required documents. My question is there's no further action item like submitting or anything like that. Does this mean I have leave it like that only until CO is assigned?
> 
> 2. On the immi account login HomePage , the Application status is Application Received, but there's also a link for Submit Application. Is it something to be actioned upon once the fees is paid and documents uploaded.


1. Yes. Just leave it like that. Once you fill the 17 page online application, submit it and pay the fees, your visa is considered lodged/submitted. You don't have to re-submit after uploading documents.

2. Ignore that Submit Application link. Your application is already submitted.


----------



## Majician

Guys I have a question, once I submit my application, finish my medicals and upload all the docs and the CO is allocated and asks for some information, is it that all what he wants to ask he will ask at once or he might keep on asking things each time whatever he wants? I mean once he asks something and I provide details he can always have questions out of it, but isnit possible that he ask for something which he never asked the first time? Something entirely different?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Majician said:


> Guys I have a question, once I submit my application, finish my medicals and upload all the docs and the CO is allocated and asks for some information, is it that all what he wants to ask he will ask at once or he might keep on asking things each time whatever he wants? I mean once he asks something and I provide details he can always have questions out of it, but isnit possible that he ask for something which he never asked the first time? Something entirely different?


From what I've seen on this forum... mostly when they make a document request once, everything else not asked about is usually fine. So they only want that one thing they're asking about. But that said, there have been cases where a CO has come back and asked for something else. Or worse yet, another CO has come back to the applicant and requested something else. I remember seeing a case the other day where somebody got contacted by 3 different COs at different times asking different things and finally the person got the grant after all that delay. So one can never really tell.


----------



## Majician

Nostalgia Nut said:


> From what I've seen on this forum... mostly when they make a document request once, everything else not asked about is usually fine. So they only want that one thing they're asking about. But that said, there have been cases where a CO has come back and asked for something else. Or worse yet, another CO has come back to the applicant and requested something else. I remember seeing a case the other day where somebody got contacted by 3 different COs at different times asking different things and finally the person got the grant after all that delay. So one can never really tell.


Thanks, just wanted to hear this !


----------



## murtza4u

Majician said:


> Guys I have a question, once I submit my application, finish my medicals and upload all the docs and the CO is allocated and asks for some information, is it that all what he wants to ask he will ask at once or he might keep on asking things each time whatever he wants? I mean once he asks something and I provide details he can always have questions out of it, but isnit possible that he ask for something which he never asked the first time? Something entirely different?


For the very first time, CO only checks for missing documents and if there is any, he/she will ask you to upload all the missing documents. Once they get complete documentation required to assess application. They start assessing the application from scratch and can surly ask in case of any question or doubt. 

Some people also wait for PCC and Medicals to submit unless asked by the CO. This is just to guide them that they waste their own time. CO do not check or assess the application unless you submitted all the documents required. This also include form 80 and 1221 for majority of cases.


----------



## temiseun

murtza4u said:


> For the very first time, CO only checks for missing documents and if there is any, he/she will ask you to upload those missing documents. Once they get all the documents required to assess application. They start checking each and everything from scratch and can surly ask in case of any question or doubt.
> 
> Some people also wait for PCC and Medicals to submit unless asked by the CO. This is just to guide them that they waste their own time. CO do not check or assess the application unless you submitted all the documents required. This also include form 80 and 1221 for majority of cases.



I don't quite agree with CO checking each and everything from scratch. I got CO assigned end of October and the IMMI request information letter that i received in my email clearly stated the following: ''Processing your application 

I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional information, e.t.c.''. If I am a CO, i don't think I would waste time going through documents that were submitted and previously checked all over again. They also have KPI's they need to stick with. 

These are just my thoughts, it may be otherwise


----------



## usmansshaikh

Hello Guys,

Third time I am asking this query as I have not received any relevant response for this query....can anyone on the forum help me please?

I want to add my newborn to my application, I Have filled form 1022 and have the scan of her original birth certificate and passport. Can anyone help me and tell me which office I need to send email? My case was with brisbane office when I put it on hold... now i have found 2 different addresses where I can send it by email... one says that you have to mail it to the office where your case is in process meaning [email protected] or [email protected]... can anyone guide me where to send this infromation?

THanks.


----------



## temiseun

usmansshaikh said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Third time I am asking this query as I have not received any relevant response for this query....can anyone on the forum help me please?
> 
> I want to add my newborn to my application, I Have filled form 1022 and have the scan of her original birth certificate and passport. Can anyone help me and tell me which office I need to send email? My case was with brisbane office when I put it on hold... now i have found 2 different addresses where I can send it by email... one says that you have to mail it to the office where your case is in process meaning [email protected] or [email protected]... can anyone guide me where to send this infromation?
> 
> THanks.


I would say you email brisbane and update your immi account. You should also call their phone number so that a precise answer can be given to you.


----------



## usmansshaikh

temiseun said:


> I would say you email brisbane and update your immi account. You should also call their phone number so that a precise answer can be given to you.



Thank you so much....what phone number to call for brisbane office...


----------



## usmansshaikh

usmansshaikh said:


> Thank you so much....what phone number to call for brisbane office...



Also under which header to upload Babys passport and birth certificate?


----------



## Makjuly10

Lodged visa on 9th july and still waiting for the grant ???


----------



## omarsh

Makjuly10 said:


> Lodged visa on 9th july and still waiting for the grant ???


Did the CO mention its going through external security check and at this point no documents are required from you to submit?


----------



## Gloria121

Lodged on 6/Nov, hopefully receive the golden mail by Xmas


----------



## naveedahmed1983

Makjuly10 said:


> Lodged visa on 9th july and still waiting for the grant ???


When was CO assigned? and what did they asked you?


----------



## murtza4u

temiseun said:


> I don't quite agree with CO checking each and everything from scratch. I got CO assigned end of October and the IMMI request information letter that i received in my email clearly stated the following: ''Processing your application
> 
> I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional information, e.t.c.''. If I am a CO, i don't think I would waste time going through documents that were submitted and previously checked all over again. They also have KPI's they need to stick with.
> 
> These are just my thoughts, it may be otherwise


First of all they make sure if you provided all the documents to process or assess your application and If they request a document that means they want you to complete your documentation first and once all docs are completed they start assessment. (I am not saying they assess everything twice). 

And if they ask you a question or ask for any additional information that means they have already gone through all of your documents and there was nothing missing. 

My thoughts are they do not start assessment unless they receive complete documents (To save time).


----------



## andreyx108b

murtza4u said:


> First of all they make sure if you provided all the documents to process or assess your application and If they request a document that means they want you to complete your documentation first and once all docs are completed they start assessment. (I am not saying they assess everything twice). And if they ask you a question or ask for any additional information that means they have already gone through all of your documents and there was nothing missing. My thoughts are they do not start assessment unless they receive complete documents (To save time).


I think its your own assumptions and not based in any factual information.


----------



## samjhibaschhu1

hphan said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got my CO assigned today. Unlike other cases I read in this thread, I wasn't required to fill form 80 or 1221 but was asked to provide more information about Evidence of Employment. Specifically the response was
> 
> 
> 
> I had submitted the Employment Verification from all four companies in my history. The same documents were used and accepted by ACS.
> Normally what could be the reason for those document being judged as insufficient ? I'm thinking about uploading my payslips as evidence for this. Do you think it would suffice ? And do they require the payslips for the whole period or just the last few months should do ?


Hello hphan!
My case is similar as yours. My agent told me you don't have to worry. He said he was going to mail the CO with the same documents. Please update your info. CO did not ask me form 80 and 1221 either.


----------



## ArjunYadav15

Hi Guys,

I got a question related to PCC. I am from India and currently in Australia since more than last 12 months. Questions
1. Do I need to get PCC from India too? if yes how as I am currently in Aus
2. how to get Australia PCC, is there any fee?

Thanks,
Arjun


----------



## rj2309

True, same with my case too.. i just provided the offer letters,payslips,tax docs etc alone for asking employment evidence... so you don't need to worry ...


----------



## bnkamal

Nostalgia Nut said:


> 1. Yes. Just leave it like that. Once you fill the 17 page online application, submit it and pay the fees, your visa is considered lodged/submitted. You don't have to re-submit after uploading documents.
> 
> 2. Ignore that Submit Application link. Your application is already submitted.



I have one quick question here.. What about the health declaration ?
Do we need to do Health declaration after submitting the application or we can do it even before ? I see there is a 9 page online application related to health declaration, But i dont see any question really related to health ?

Once I submit the health declaration, do I need to take the printout and go directly to the hosipital for health checkup ? how to proceed pls guide me.


----------



## jadu87

ArjunYadav15 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a question related to PCC. I am from India and currently in Australia since more than last 12 months. Questions
> 1. Do I need to get PCC from India too? if yes how as I am currently in Aus
> 2. how to get Australia PCC, is there any fee?
> 
> Thanks,
> Arjun


Arjun,

Use below links for PCC's

1) Indian PCC : http://www.vfsglobal.com/india/australia/pdf/PCC_Checklist_190914.pdf
Fees : around $65

2) Oz PCC : https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/
Fees : around $50 (don't remember exactly)


----------



## jadu87

bnkamal said:


> I have one quick question here.. What about the health declaration ?
> Do we need to do Health declaration after submitting the application or we can do it even before ? I see there is a 9 page online application related to health declaration, But i dont see any question really related to health ?
> 
> Once I submit the health declaration, do I need to take the printout and go directly to the hosipital for health checkup ? how to proceed pls guide me.




You can do the health declaration if you have not lodged your visa application. Once you complete health declarations, you will get a reference letter which contains the tests to be taken and HAP ID. Use this HAP ID while lodging your application.


----------



## bnkamal

jadu87 said:


> You can do the health declaration if you have not lodged your visa application. Once you complete health declarations, you will get a reference letter which contains the tests to be taken and HAP ID. Use this HAP ID while lodging your application.


Thanks for your quick response. Got it. I was confused all this while..
So My Health link in the Immi account is the one related to Medical tests only right ? There is no other forms or links for medicals other than *My Health Declaration link.*


----------



## ArjunYadav15

jadu87 said:


> Arjun,
> 
> Use below links for PCC's
> 
> 1) Indian PCC : http://www.vfsglobal.com/india/australia/pdf/PCC_Checklist_190914.pdf
> Fees : around $65
> 
> 2) Oz PCC : https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/
> Fees : around $50 (don't remember exactly)


thanks Jadu. I appreciate your help.
can I apply it while awaiting for invitation? or after CO ask for it? my wife and 5 yr old son would also be applying as dependent. Do I need to get PCC for minor (5 yr) too?
appreciate your help. cheers


----------



## jadu87

bnkamal said:


> Thanks for your quick response. Got it. I was confused all this while..
> So My Health link in the Immi account is the one related to Medical tests only right ? There is no other forms or links for medicals other than *My Health Declaration link.*


Yes. That's the one you need to submit for medical tests before lodging VISA.


----------



## jadu87

ArjunYadav15 said:


> thanks Jadu. I appreciate your help.
> can I apply it while awaiting for invitation? or after CO ask for it? my wife and 5 yr old son would also be applying as dependent. Do I need to get PCC for minor (5 yr) too?
> appreciate your help. cheers


Generally these PCC's are valid for one year. You can get these done anytime, but this depends on your occupation code and the days to get your invitation.

If you are onshore, getting PCC's earlier will not make any difference.
If you are offshore, your initial entry date will depend on earliest dates of either PCC or medicals.

PCC's are needed only for 18+ years.


----------



## omarsh

Guys ny initial entry date was based on my medical report datr and not the earliest PCC submitted (2 months difference)

So i am not sure the rule of earliest PCC or medical date still applies, definitely not in my case anyways.

Just thought of letting you know.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Evidence type | Document type
* Birth or Age, Evidence of | Birth Certificate
* Travel Document | Passport




usmansshaikh said:


> Also under which header to upload Babys passport and birth certificate?


----------



## Jeeten#80

You are correct. This has been observed in few other cases as well.

However PCC and MEDICALS date and IED is just to be taken as a guideline based on the information shared by fellow forum mates.




omarsh said:


> Guys ny initial entry date was based on my medical report datr and not the earliest PCC submitted (2 months difference)
> 
> So i am not sure the rule of earliest PCC or medical date still applies, definitely not in my case anyways.
> 
> Just thought of letting you know.


----------



## gd2015

Hi.
Can someone please tell me how to generate the HAP ID to get the medicals done. I have not submitted my application yet, but I have read on the forum that we can generate in even before submitting application.
Request someone to please assist.


----------



## omarsh

Jeeten#80 said:


> You are correct. This has been observed in few other cases as well.
> 
> However PCC and MEDICALS date and IED is just to be taken as a guideline based on the information shared by fellow forum mates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys ny initial entry date was based on my medical report datr and not the earliest PCC submitted (2 months difference)
> 
> So i am not sure the rule of earliest PCC or medical date still applies, definitely not in my case anyways.
> 
> Just thought of letting you know.
Click to expand...

Not that i'm complaining here, i got two months extra to plan my first visit


----------



## murtza4u

andreyx108b said:


> I think its your own assumptions and not based in any factual information.


All based on my experience of studying hundreds of cases. Have you heard nowadays that dibp started verification without/before receiving complete documents? Even if it is Medical or form 80?


----------



## doubletrouble

gd2015 said:


> Hi.
> Can someone please tell me how to generate the HAP ID to get the medicals done. I have not submitted my application yet, but I have read on the forum that we can generate in even before submitting application.
> Request someone to please assist.


I don't think you could generate HAP ID before submitting the application. Once you submit the application, documents upload page will open and there you can click on Get health details button and fill the form and your HAP ID will be generated. You have to repeat the process for all dependants.

Regards,
J. M.


----------



## ema_85

murtza4u said:


> All based on my experience of studying hundreds of cases. Have you heard nowadays that dibp started verification without/before receiving complete documents? Even if it is Medical or form 80?


I believe there is a set procedure the DIBP follows and they ask for further documents only if they feel it is required to investigate the application further. If this were not the case, then all applicants from a specific country would be asked to provide additional documents. But as can be seen, some get direct grants without uploading Form 80 or Form 1221, while others are asked to submit the same.

Anyway, all we can do is make assumptions. No one actually knows what the procedure is.

Cheers!


----------



## murtza4u

ema_85 said:


> I believe there is a set procedure the DIBP follows and they ask for further documents only if they feel it is required to investigate the application further. If this were not the case, then all applicants from a specific country would be asked to provide additional documents. But as can be seen, some get direct grants without uploading Form 80 or Form 1221, while others are asked to submit the same.
> 
> Anyway, all we can do is make assumptions. No one actually knows what the procedure is.
> 
> Cheers!


I agree that everyone share their thoughts and assumptions to help others however no one knows the internal procedures or set of rules which are being followed by the COs.

Wish that we all are given grants soon lane:


----------



## yasmeenaaa

hi guys pls inform us if any one got grant today


----------



## andreyx108b

Good luck everyone for this week!:fingerscrossed: 

Paying for you all!


----------



## ema_85

Someone played around with the spreadsheet again . All entries who received grants from 21st October till 10th November seem to have been deleted.

It hardly takes 15 sec to download the file. One can play around as much as they want with the downloaded file. May sound rude, but its quite a shame that we "skilled" people can't seem to follow simple guidelines and keep a single spreadsheet intact .


----------



## jadu87

gd2015 said:


> Hi.
> Can someone please tell me how to generate the HAP ID to get the medicals done. I have not submitted my application yet, but I have read on the forum that we can generate in even before submitting application.
> Request someone to please assist.


Process as mentioned here .. My Health Declarations




macknojia said:


> I don't think you could generate HAP ID before submitting the application. Once you submit the application, documents upload page will open and there you can click on Get health details button and fill the form and your HAP ID will be generated. You have to repeat the process for all dependants.
> 
> Regards,
> J. M.


You can generate HAP ID before lodging VISA. Refer this link for more details.

My Health Declarations


----------



## soone

yasmeenaaa said:


> hi guys pls inform us if any one got grant today


Hi guys, I just got mine directly granted today. I would like to thank this forum for the valuable information, and apology for not sharing my info during the application procedure (forgive me that I am rather a private person). 

A quick rundown of my case, 261313 189.
1) Got TOEFL for proficient english in April.
2) Got ACS in May, EOI submitted May 11.
3) Got PCCs in July.
4) Got Medical in October.
5) Lodged Visa application November 6 with 60 points.
6) Visa granted November 16.

I wish that this is a fantastic sign for whoever is still waiting for her grant. Your information has been a great help and good luck to you all!


----------



## g2754deep

soone said:


> Hi guys, I just got mine directly granted today. I would like to thank this forum for the valuable information, and apology for not sharing my info during the application procedure (forgive me that I am rather a private person).
> 
> A quick rundown of my case, 261313 189.
> 1) Got TOEFL for proficient english in April.
> 2) Got ACS in May, EOI submitted May 11.
> 3) Got PCCs in July.
> 4) Got Medical in October.
> 5) Lodged Visa application November 6 with 60 points.
> 6) Visa granted November 16.
> 
> I wish that this is a fantastic sign for whoever is still waiting for her grant. Your information has been a great help and good luck to you all!


Congrats. Really quick grant just in 10 days.


----------



## hnmn4444

soone said:


> Hi guys, I just got mine directly granted today. I would like to thank this forum for the valuable information, and apology for not sharing my info during the application procedure (forgive me that I am rather a private person).
> 
> A quick rundown of my case, 261313 189.
> 1) Got TOEFL for proficient english in April.
> 2) Got ACS in May, EOI submitted May 11.
> 3) Got PCCs in July.
> 4) Got Medical in October.
> 5) Lodged Visa application November 6 with 60 points.
> 6) Visa granted November 16.
> 
> I wish that this is a fantastic sign for whoever is still waiting for her grant. Your information has been a great help and good luck to you all!


First of all congrates to you for your grant and WOW that's the fastest grant i ever have seen so far. Not even 2weeks taken to grant the visa. best of luck for your future endeavor.


----------



## hnmn4444

Any one else had a grant today. Please post your timelines.


----------



## gauravbrills

Hi thanks to all of you in the forum got my grant today thanks for your valuable advice ...

timelines
eoi Aug 23
co contact Sep 29
call verification 16 Oct
Grant 16 Nov 

Now the hunt starts ...

Cheers!


----------



## Tashi_Norem

gauravbrills said:


> Hi thanks to all of you in the forum got my grant today thanks for your valuable advice ...
> 
> timelines
> eoi Aug 23
> co contact Sep 29
> call verification 16 Oct
> Grant 16 Nov
> 
> Now the hunt starts ...
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats for the grant...may i know which GSM team processed ur application

Regards


----------



## gauravbrills

adelaide


----------



## Tashi_Norem

gauravbrills said:


> adelaide


Thanks


----------



## kk1234

ema_85 said:


> I believe there is a set procedure the DIBP follows and they ask for further documents only if they feel it is required to investigate the application further. If this were not the case, then all applicants from a specific country would be asked to provide additional documents. But as can be seen, some get direct grants without uploading Form 80 or Form 1221, while others are asked to submit the same. Anyway, all we can do is make assumptions. No one actually knows what the procedure is. Cheers!


This is correct. I got a direct grant without any need for additional documents or form 80 or 1221. It all depends on the visa officer. They have truck loads of experience to comprehend what's doubtful and what's genuine. At times even if it's genuine they have a protocol to follow before they can decide on an application so they ask additional documents.


----------



## naveedahmed1983

Dear All,

As mentioned earlier about my son's medical. This morning the health status in my immi accout changed to "Health requirement – examinations assessed but further information required", when I checked eMedical now I can see this in his eMedical "124 Paediatrician's report and school report (if applicable) - Required"

Can anyone please let me know whats going on here. Just to give a brief background, so far there is no CO allocated to my application. Now what should I do? Should I wait that CO is allocated and ask me for further details? 

Also can any Paediatrician's check my son and create a report or it has to be specific doctor? if yes where can I get the infoamtion about the doctor?


----------



## hcelgoog

soone said:


> Hi guys, I just got mine directly granted today. I would like to thank this forum for the valuable information, and apology for not sharing my info during the application procedure (forgive me that I am rather a private person).
> 
> A quick rundown of my case, 261313 189.
> 1) Got TOEFL for proficient english in April.
> 2) Got ACS in May, EOI submitted May 11.
> 3) Got PCCs in July.
> 4) Got Medical in October.
> 5) Lodged Visa application November 6 with 60 points.
> 6) Visa granted November 16.
> 
> I wish that this is a fantastic sign for whoever is still waiting for her grant. Your information has been a great help and good luck to you all!


Congratulation Soone for your quick grant, enjoy the moment!!!
Are you onshore? Also which team handled your case?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

soone said:


> Hi guys, I just got mine directly granted today. I would like to thank this forum for the valuable information, and apology for not sharing my info during the application procedure (forgive me that I am rather a private person).
> 
> A quick rundown of my case, 261313 189.
> 1) Got TOEFL for proficient english in April.
> 2) Got ACS in May, EOI submitted May 11.
> 3) Got PCCs in July.
> 4) Got Medical in October.
> 5) Lodged Visa application November 6 with 60 points.
> 6) Visa granted November 16.
> 
> I wish that this is a fantastic sign for whoever is still waiting for her grant. Your information has been a great help and good luck to you all!


Congrats! But yours is a puzzling one.  If you don't mind me asking, why did you wait until Oct to do the medicals? What happened between July and Oct? That is one lightning fast grant!!

And which CO team processed your case? Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## arun05

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As mentioned earlier about my son's medical. This morning the health status in my immi accout changed to "Health requirement – examinations assessed but further information required", when I checked eMedical now I can see this in his eMedical "124 Paediatrician's report and school report (if applicable) - Required"
> 
> Can anyone please let me know whats going on here. Just to give a brief background, so far there is no CO allocated to my application. Now what should I do? Should I wait that CO is allocated and ask me for further details?
> 
> Also can any Paediatrician's check my son and create a report or it has to be specific doctor? if yes where can I get the infoamtion about the doctor?


Is there anything wrong with yours kid medical report? It is due to medical report sent by your panel clinic. Confirm with your panel clinic about this and i think they require same thing in written from your kid school that he is well and medical fit.


----------



## soone

hcelgoog said:


> Congratulation Soone for your quick grant, enjoy the moment!!!
> Are you onshore? Also which team handled your case?


Thanks. Technically, I applied onshore. Yet I departed for US hours after lodging the application. Still in US at this moment, hence the grant is an offshore one. It is granted by the Adelaide office.


----------



## soone

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats! But yours is a puzzling one.  If you don't mind me asking, why did you wait until Oct to do the medicals? What happened between July and Oct? That is one lightning fast grant!!
> 
> And which CO team processed your case? Brisbane or Adelaide?


It was partially because of the long 60' backlog of 261313, which didn't move at all until September. Also, I was applying travelling visas for other countries so didn't have my passport with me all the time. 

It is granted by the Adelaide office. 

I am still stunned by the efficiency and hope this could somehow suggest a speedup for all of your cases.


----------



## Aussiedream2015

Hi All, 

Can anyone advise me that if a person is qualifying on the minimum points criteria but has only 1 year of relevant skill experience, is he eligible to apply for immigration or not? Is there any minimum years of experience parameter?

Is relevant job necessary for immigration even if he gets the basic required points on other parameters?


----------



## hcelgoog

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As mentioned earlier about my son's medical. This morning the health status in my immi accout changed to "Health requirement – examinations assessed but further information required", when I checked eMedical now I can see this in his eMedical "124 Paediatrician's report and school report (if applicable) - Required"
> 
> Can anyone please let me know whats going on here. Just to give a brief background, so far there is no CO allocated to my application. Now what should I do? Should I wait that CO is allocated and ask me for further details?
> 
> Also can any Paediatrician's check my son and create a report or it has to be specific doctor? if yes where can I get the infoamtion about the doctor?


As I have expected, MOC will ask for Paediatrician's report.
Now go back to the same clinic which proceeded your case before and the approved doctor will refer your son to the the closet Pediatric either in the same clinic or out side.
No need to wait for case officer you already been contacted by Medical Officer Commonwealth who will give his recommendation for your case officer later when assigned, so prepare the complete report to your kid as I mentioned above and let the doctor upload it into your Emedical system to avoid the delay later.


----------



## gd2015

jadu87 said:


> Process as mentioned here .. My Health Declarations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can generate HAP ID before lodging VISA. Refer this link for more details.
> 
> My Health Declarations


Many Thanks for your response.


----------



## gd2015

gauravbrills said:


> Hi thanks to all of you in the forum got my grant today thanks for your valuable advice ...
> 
> timelines
> eoi Aug 23
> co contact Sep 29
> call verification 16 Oct
> Grant 16 Nov
> 
> Now the hunt starts ...
> 
> Cheers!


Many congrats to you. 
Could you please elaborate about your verification call. 
Did you or your manager/HR receive it?
How many points are you claiming for work experience?


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi guys,

By the grace of one and only Almighty Allah, I have got the 189 visa grant on 10 Nov 2015.

I would like to thanks all the of those who are connected to this forum for their support and guidance. And those who are left, I wish you all a very speedy grant.


----------



## abcmel

soone said:


> Hi guys, I just got mine directly granted today. I would like to thank this forum for the valuable information, and apology for not sharing my info during the application procedure (forgive me that I am rather a private person).
> 
> A quick rundown of my case, 261313 189.
> 1) Got TOEFL for proficient english in April.
> 2) Got ACS in May, EOI submitted May 11.
> 3) Got PCCs in July.
> 4) Got Medical in October.
> 5) Lodged Visa application November 6 with 60 points.
> 6) Visa granted November 16.
> 
> I wish that this is a fantastic sign for whoever is still waiting for her grant. Your information has been a great help and good luck to you all!


Congrats Soone.


----------



## naveedahmed1983

hcelgoog said:


> As I have expected, MOC will ask for Paediatrician's report.
> Now go back to the same clinic which proceeded your case before and the approved doctor will refer your son to the the closet Pediatric either in the same clinic or out side.
> No need to wait for case officer you already been contacted by Medical Officer Commonwealth who will give his recommendation for your case officer later when assigned, so prepare the complete report to your kid as I mentioned above and let the doctor upload it into your Emedical system to avoid the delay later.


You see this is what my Immi account says
------------------
*Health requirement – examinations assessed but further information required*
A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
---------------------------------------
After reading this I saw in the eMedical that 124 is required. Do you still think i should take action befor CO is assigned. For the time being i have not contacted by any, nor by BUPA nor by any CO.... so do you think I should take action on my own?


----------



## saz82

Congrats! What is your IED?





shah-sawar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> By the grace of one and only Almighty Allah, I have got the 189 visa grant on 10 Nov 2015.
> 
> I would like to thanks all the of those who are connected to this forum for their support and guidance. And those who are left, I wish you all a very speedy grant.


----------



## shah-sawar

saz82 said:


> Congrats! What is your IED?


IED: May 2015


----------



## Umas

HI, 

I am yet to apply for my visa. However, with the intention to front load everything, I went to do India PCC @ PSK today.

The passport officer asked for visa processing proof. However, this was not mentioned in their 'required document list'. When asked about this she said ''you can give it as a suggestion to include it in the required document list'

I went and spoke to APO, she said it is instruction from external ministry of India to produce the visa processing proof. AgainI asked the same question " why it was not mentioned in their 'required document list'". She said we can't include everything in that list and we are maintaining secrecy.

So, answers from both officers were not in sync. One said 'give it as a suggestion' and another said 'instruction from external ministry' and 'maintaining secrecy'

Did anyone was asked for "visa processing proof" for getting india PCC. 


Any help is appreciated.

thanks,
umas


----------



## andreyx108b

Long wait mate - but you got it! Happy for you! Good luck with next steps!



shah-sawar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> By the grace of one and only Almighty Allah, I have got the 189 visa grant on 10 Nov 2015.
> 
> I would like to thanks all the of those who are connected to this forum for their support and guidance. And those who are left, I wish you all a very speedy grant.


----------



## ash36

Umas said:


> HI,
> 
> I am yet to apply for my visa. However, with the intention to front load everything, I went to do India PCC @ PSK today.
> 
> The passport officer asked for visa processing proof. However, this was not mentioned in their 'required document list'. When asked about this she said ''you can give it as a suggestion to include it in the required document list'
> 
> I went and spoke to APO, she said it is instruction from external ministry of India to produce the visa processing proof. AgainI asked the same question " why it was not mentioned in their 'required document list'". She said we can't include everything in that list and we are maintaining secrecy.
> 
> So, answers from both officers were not in sync. One said 'give it as a suggestion' and another said 'instruction from external ministry' and 'maintaining secrecy'
> 
> Did anyone was asked for "visa processing proof" for getting india PCC.
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> thanks,
> umas



That is strange, When i applied for PCC on 13th Oct no body asked me for any proof. 
From where did you apply. 
The associate at counter "A" only asked for which country do i need PCC for.


----------



## Enigma_Geek

Hi All,

I am applying with 189, I have got the EOI on 7th Novemeber, I want to ask what are the minimum spouse education requirement? My wife was doing 4year Bachelor degree program which she left after completing 3 years. Do I need to submit English certificate from her university ?


Regards


----------



## ravirami

Hello,

CO allocated to me on 11th Nov. 2015, just in 18 days...

It looks very fast..

Sorry to reply late as was busy in Diwali Festival in India..

CO demanded PCC of mine and my Wife and Certified Copy of Wife's Passport..

I applied for PCC on 4th Nov.. Today got Police Verification call, after visiting and requesting to SP office..

Hoping for best.. 

All the best to all of you..


----------



## Umas

I applied in Bangalore ... I was asked for this proof in counter 'C' ....





ash36 said:


> That is strange, When i applied for PCC on 13th Oct no body asked me for any proof.
> From where did you apply.
> The associate at counter "A" only asked for which country do i need PCC for.


----------



## Vanitha

Yes, I was asked " why am I applying for PCC and proof that we are applying for visa"
For primary applicant we can show the Invitation letter which acts as a proof stating we have been invited to lodge a visa.
For dependants its advised to carry the visa receipt which we get after paying the visa fee.
Each dependent name comes there which we can showcase it to PCC.


----------



## Umas

Thanks Vanitha ... that helps .... 



Vanitha said:


> Yes, I was asked " why am I applying for PCC and proof that we are applying for visa"
> For primary applicant we can show the Invitation letter which acts as a proof stating we have been invited to lodge a visa.
> For dependants its advised to carry the visa receipt which we get after paying the visa fee.
> Each dependent name comes there which we can showcase it to PCC.


----------



## pgrossouw

*Waiting Period After CO assignment*

Hi Guys.

I was hoping to get an indication on the average wait time after a CO has been assigned to your case.

I have to resign with my current company, and would like to give them at least 2 months notice, but would also like to leave for Australia as soon as possible.

Thanks.



_____
189 - Computer Network & Systems Engineer
2015 / 08 / 12 - ACS Skills Assessment Submission
2015 / 08 / 15 - ACS Skills Assessment Received
2015 / 08 / 28 - Pearson English - L84, R90, S81, W90
2015 / 08 / 21 - EOI Lodged (70 Points)
2015 / 09 / 09 - Invitation Received
2015 / 10 / 08 - Application Lodged
2015 / 10 / 23 - Medicals Passed
2015 / 11 / 07 - PCC, Final Documentation Submitted & Application Complete
2015 / 11 / 09 - CO Assigned


----------



## ash4aus

This is very bad . Even i experienced the same and had to immediately rush to browsing center near PSK bangalore and get the required printouts and they really dint bother what was in the checklist. Very pathetic it was, I totally agree wen you say that they should have included it in the checklist. They have improved a lot but still there are lots of areas on which they need to work.


----------



## ash4aus

macknojia said:


> I don't think you could generate HAP ID before submitting the application. Once you submit the application, documents upload page will open and there you can click on Get health details button and fill the form and your HAP ID will be generated. You have to repeat the process for all dependants.
> 
> Regards,
> J. M.


You are wrong. You can generate HAPID before submitting /lodging visa application. It can be before invite too. You need to create immi account. The same HAP ID can be used when you lodge visa application. Please check the steps in DIBP website. This is very helpful for ones who would like to fast track the process.


----------



## Umas

yes .. I felt like ........ .. ..... when they said 'we can't put everything in 'documents required checklist as we need to maintain secrecy''

End of the day .... applicant needs to produce the document which they did not disclose in checklist and kept highly secret ... 

Umas


ash4aus said:


> This is very bad . Even i experienced the same and had to immediately rush to browsing center near PSK bangalore and get the required printouts and they really dint bother what was in the checklist. Very pathetic it was, I totally agree wen you say that they should have included it in the checklist. They have improved a lot but still there are lots of areas on which they need to work.


----------



## Umas

Hi,

Have a query. My self and my dependents completed the health examination on 14th Nov and I I have HAP ID. What should I mention under "Give details'

*Health examination*
*Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?* - Yes

*Give details: *
*HAP ID (If available)* 

Please help.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## basilmabraham

Guys,

189 - BA - me, wife and two kids.
I had been contacted by the CO on 12 Oct for additional documents. Medical for me and wife and form 80 and 1221 for me. All done and request complete clicked on 15 Oct. I have been waiting since, and guess it is normal to take 4 to 8 weeks for grant. 

Have one question though the link that says - "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" is still active against my name. I have submitted the forms 80 and 1221 as requested. Is there anything more I need to do? Or is everything fine, please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## hcelgoog

naveedahmed1983 said:


> You see this is what my Immi account says
> ------------------
> *Health requirement – examinations assessed but further information required*
> A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> ---------------------------------------
> After reading this I saw in the eMedical that 124 is required. Do you still think i should take action befor CO is assigned. For the time being i have not contacted by any, nor by BUPA nor by any CO.... so do you think I should take action on my own?


Yes, this exactly what I meant, print the new referral letter (showing 124 is required) to your clinic, and complete the requested report. The physician will find new link in your emedical system to upload the report.
Dear naveedahmed, you should not settle down till you see below comment :
Health requirement - health clearance provided - no action required 
All health examinations required for the specified visa have been finalised. Processing of of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for.

And sorry for the late respond.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

basilmabraham said:


> Guys,
> 
> 189 - BA - me, wife and two kids.
> I had been contacted by the CO on 12 Oct for additional documents. Medical for me and wife and form 80 and 1221 for me. All done and request complete clicked on 15 Oct. I have been waiting since, and guess it is normal to take 4 to 8 weeks for grant.
> 
> Have one question though the link that says - "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" is still active against my name. I have submitted the forms 80 and 1221 as requested. Is there anything more I need to do? Or is everything fine, please let me know your thoughts.


If you have already uploaded forms 80 and 1221 then you can ignore that link. I think it's a system glitch or something. The link is there on my immi account too. I ignored it.


----------



## gurudev

basilmabraham said:


> Guys,
> 
> 189 - BA - me, wife and two kids.
> I had been contacted by the CO on 12 Oct for additional documents. Medical for me and wife and form 80 and 1221 for me. All done and request complete clicked on 15 Oct. I have been waiting since, and guess it is normal to take 4 to 8 weeks for grant.
> 
> Have one question though the link that says - "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" is still active against my name. I have submitted the forms 80 and 1221 as requested. Is there anything more I need to do? Or is everything fine, please let me know your thoughts.


Does it show in the recommended documents list or as an option under the Health details?

Nevertheless, if you have submitted Form 80 and pressed "Request Complete" button then you should not be worried.


----------



## abn001

*PR visa*

Request,I want to be apply PR for Australia.I am an software engineer having 4 yrs experience.

what kind of visa (under PR)applying is good for me ,And could tell what are the documents required except IELTS,CV,PCC,Medical


----------



## basilmabraham

gurudev said:


> Does it show in the recommended documents list or as an option under the Health details?
> 
> Nevertheless, if you have submitted Form 80 and pressed "Request Complete" button then you should not be worried.


It is under health details, and I have already submitted the two forms. Guess all is fine, will wait for the golden mail. Thanks for the quick responses.


----------



## Kirkoven

ema_85 said:


> Someone played around with the spreadsheet again . All entries who received grants from 21st October till 10th November seem to have been deleted.
> 
> It hardly takes 15 sec to download the file. One can play around as much as they want with the downloaded file. May sound rude, but its quite a shame that we "skilled" people can't seem to follow simple guidelines and keep a single spreadsheet intact .


Guys, I corrected the Excel...

Please, stop screwing it. If you need to filter or delete or to do anything else, other than adding, please download it and use it the way You want.

This is a live document that is quite useful for all of us and for all future applicants.

Stop being selfish and stop messing with it.

The only action that You should do on this live document is *adding*. For anything else, please download it on your machine.


----------



## gd2015

jadu87 said:


> Process as mentioned here .. My Health Declarations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can generate HAP ID before lodging VISA. Refer this link for more details.
> 
> My Health Declarations


Hi Jadu

I went to the link, clicked on "Start My Health Declaration" which took me to immi account login page. I have logged into my immi account but I still cant find option for My Health Declarations (MHD). Request you to please guide. I am sorry I am not able to figure it out exactly.


----------



## sumitrb

Hi,

Have a query regarding what document I need to provide to prove English is competent for my spouse.
She has English mentioned as a secondary subject in her BA mark sheets with score. Do I still need to get a certificate from the University stating that she completed her education in English medium or could I just submit an notarized affidavit for the same?

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




shah-sawar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> By the grace of one and only Almighty Allah, I have got the 189 visa grant on 10 Nov 2015.
> 
> I would like to thanks all the of those who are connected to this forum for their support and guidance. And those who are left, I wish you all a very speedy grant.





gauravbrills said:


> Hi thanks to all of you in the forum got my grant today thanks for your valuable advice ...
> 
> timelines
> eoi Aug 23
> co contact Sep 29
> call verification 16 Oct
> Grant 16 Nov
> 
> Now the hunt starts ...
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## sumitrb

I got PCC issued for myself and my spouse on the same day at PSK Delhi. No questions /verification asked . Our passport have the same current address and we are living in the same house since last 8 yrs



Umas said:


> HI,
> 
> I am yet to apply for my visa. However, with the intention to front load everything, I went to do India PCC @ PSK today.
> 
> The passport officer asked for visa processing proof. However, this was not mentioned in their 'required document list'. When asked about this she said ''you can give it as a suggestion to include it in the required document list'
> 
> I went and spoke to APO, she said it is instruction from external ministry of India to produce the visa processing proof. AgainI asked the same question " why it was not mentioned in their 'required document list'". She said we can't include everything in that list and we are maintaining secrecy.
> 
> So, answers from both officers were not in sync. One said 'give it as a suggestion' and another said 'instruction from external ministry' and 'maintaining secrecy'
> 
> Did anyone was asked for "visa processing proof" for getting india PCC.
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> thanks,
> umas


----------



## Jeeten#80

Letter from University is required.




sumitrb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have a query regarding what document I need to provide to prove English is competent for my spouse.
> She has English mentioned as a secondary subject in her BA mark sheets with score. Do I still need to get a certificate from the University stating that she completed her education in English medium or could I just submit an notarized affidavit for the same?
> 
> Thanks
> Sumit


----------



## naveedahmed1983

hcelgoog said:


> Yes, this exactly what I meant, print the new referral letter (showing 124 is required) to your clinic, and complete the requested report. The physician will find new link in your emedical system to upload the report.
> Dear naveedahmed, you should not settle down till you see below comment :
> Health requirement - health clearance provided - no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa have been finalised. Processing of of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for.
> 
> And sorry for the late respond.


Thanks and I did the same what you said, luckily they said to me get the report from your own child specialist. So my son's doctor knows the history and he said to me he will provide me report by tomorrow that then I will need to submit to health center so that they can upload in eMedical.


----------



## sumitrb

Thanks for your quick response.

Do you have a sample letter which you could share? How long it takes to obtain this letter specially from Delhi University , any idea?



Jeeten#80 said:


> Letter from University is required.


----------



## jadu87

gd2015 said:


> Hi Jadu
> 
> I went to the link, clicked on "Start My Health Declaration" which took me to immi account login page. I have logged into my immi account but I still cant find option for My Health Declarations (MHD). Request you to please guide. I am sorry I am not able to figure it out exactly.



Once you have logged into IMMI Account, click New Application and Select "Health"->"My Health Declarations". After that you will be able to fill the form and generated HAP's.


----------



## Umas

Yes, they don't care about about checklist given by themselves. They ask for document on there will ..

Yesterday was not my day .. Need to visit them again ... 


thanks,
Umas



sumitrb said:


> I got PCC issued for myself and my spouse on the same day at PSK Delhi. No questions /verification asked . Our passport have the same current address and we are living in the same house since last 8 yrs


----------



## Umas

Re posting my question - Any input will help.

Hi,

Have a query. My self and my dependents completed the health examination on 14th Nov and I I have HAP ID. What should I mention under "Give details'

Health examination
Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months? - Yes

Give details: 
HAP ID (If available) 

Please help.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## drthakur

Provide the HAP ID and the indicate that these tests are done for 189 visa only.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishantdhote

Hello Guyz,
I applied for EOI under 263111(comp net and sys eng) in Oct 2015
Invited to apply 23rd Oct 2015
Medicals and PCC uploaded - Nov 2015
CO assigned-8th Nov 2015
CO req additional doc- Emp ref and divorcee decree
Uploaded addnl doc- 10th Nov 2015

Now i was told COs check the documents in a day or 2, shall i call the DIBP office to check or wait for 2 weeks.

Any Advice/tips ?

regards
Nishant


----------



## Heywb

Hi, 
I have received document additional document request which i had completed as per available documents best of my knowledge. My Health status is also showing Health clearance provided -no action required. I want to make action on "request complete" button
can i attach documents after "request Complete" action ? and in case if CO require any other document Is it possible he will contact me after "request Complete" action.


----------



## Vanitha

Umas said:


> yes .. I felt like ........ .. ..... when they said 'we can't put everything in 'documents required checklist as we need to maintain secrecy''
> 
> End of the day .... applicant needs to produce the document which they did not disclose in checklist and kept highly secret ...
> 
> Umas



Yes, I suppose this happens ONLY in Lalbaug PSK Bangalore.
Other PSK's in India location have been lenient.
My husband could not get his PCC done the same day as of mine as the invitation letter was in my name.
The next day he had to re-do the PCC counters with the visa receipt printout which had his name.


----------



## g2754deep

nishantdhote said:


> Hello Guyz,
> I applied for EOI under 263111(comp net and sys eng) in Oct 2015
> Invited to apply 23rd Oct 2015
> Medicals and PCC uploaded - Nov 2015
> CO assigned-8th Nov 2015
> CO req additional doc- Emp ref and divorcee decree
> Uploaded addnl doc- 10th Nov 2015
> 
> Now i was told COs check the documents in a day or 2, shall i call the DIBP office to check or wait for 2 weeks.
> 
> Any Advice/tips ?
> 
> regards
> Nishant


I think wait for 1 week or so. Which GSM?


----------



## Marigold2015

Hi Gloria121,

I also lodge my application on 6th Nov. Please keep me posted if any progress 



Gloria121 said:


> Lodged on 6/Nov, hopefully receive the golden mail by Xmas


----------



## samjhibaschhu1

Heywb said:


> Hi,
> I have received document additional document request which i had completed as per available documents best of my knowledge. My Health status is also showing Health clearance provided -no action required. I want to make action on "request complete" button
> can i attach documents after "request Complete" action ? and in case if CO require any other document Is it possible he will contact me after "request Complete" action.


Hello Heywb,
Did CO ask you for forms 80 & 1221? My case is similar as yours. He did not ask to fill any form.


----------



## Heywb

samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Hello Heywb,
> Did CO ask you for forms 80 & 1221? My case is similar as yours. He did not ask to fill any form.


Hi Samj,

My CO asked me More evidence of Employment, Polio certificates, Form 1221, Form 80 i already submitted, Medicals, my Resume. And i almost submitted all. Now i am confused wether to click on "Complete request" or not


----------



## shah-sawar

andreyx108b said:


> Long wait mate - but you got it! Happy for you! Good luck with next steps!


Cheers mate. Btw r u currently in OZ ?


----------



## Heywb

shah-sawar said:


> Cheers mate. Btw r u currently in OZ ?


Hi, Do we need to email the additional required documents as well or only we should upload it in Immi account ?


----------



## shah-sawar

Heywb said:


> Hi, Do we need to email the additional required documents as well or only we should upload it in Immi account ?


Uploading would be fine but its better to email them just be on the safe side. I did the same.


----------



## seledi

Hi Guys,

If one gets invite for 190 ss (NSW).
Can he wait for 189 ?? or it is the case that he got 190 he wont get an invite for 189.

(applied for both 190 and 189 in the same EOI)

regards,
seledi


----------



## seledi

Heywb said:


> Hi Samj,
> 
> My CO asked me More evidence of Employment, Polio certificates, Form 1221, Form 80 i already submitted, Medicals, my Resume. And i almost submitted all. Now i am confused wether to click on "Complete request" or not



You can click Complete request button and send an email to CO ( reply to the mail u got) saying the requested document are uploaded in the visa portal.

Regards,
seledi


----------



## Heywb

seledi said:


> You can click Complete request button and send an email to CO ( reply to the mail u got) saying the requested document are uploaded in the visa portal.
> 
> Regards,
> seledi


I have done clicking on the "Complete request" . Thanks


----------



## shah-sawar

seledi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> If one gets invite for 190 ss (NSW).
> Can he wait for 189 ?? or it is the case that he got 190 he wont get an invite for 189.
> 
> (applied for both 190 and 189 in the same EOI)
> 
> regards,
> seledi


No, you'll get both the invite by keep in mind that you have only 60 days to accept the invitation and pay the fees otherwise the invite will be lapsed.


----------



## keerat565

Hi All I have received grant email today morning for myslef and my spouse. I would like to thank everyone on the forum for helping me out. Though I went thru an agent but would be more than happy to answer queries.
Thanks Gurkirat


----------



## Kirkoven

keerat565 said:


> Hi All I have received grant email today morning for myslef and my spouse. I would like to thank everyone on the forum for helping me out. Though I went thru an agent but would be more than happy to answer queries.
> Thanks Gurkirat


Congratz Keerat...
Can You please share your timeline?


----------



## ozwelcomesindian

Hello,

It may sound really strange but I just want to check if the visa email which my agent has forwarded me can be verified online by entering either the application id or the transaction reference number or file number or visa grant number. I just to cross check that if I type any of these numbers that are written on my visa do yield my name when typed on the immigration website of Australia. Is this possible?

Secondly, my agent is telling me that there is no stamp required on my passport, is this true?


----------



## saurabhgoel123

keerat565 said:


> Hi All I have received grant email today morning for myslef and my spouse. I would like to thank everyone on the forum for helping me out. Though I went thru an agent but would be more than happy to answer queries.
> Thanks Gurkirat


Big congratulations...
Please do share when you planning to move to Australia....


----------



## keerat565

Kirkoven said:


> Congratz Keerat...
> Can You please share your timeline?


Thanks.
I have updated timeline.


----------



## hcelgoog

keerat565 said:


> Thanks.
> I have updated timeline.


Congrats keerat
Is it granted by Adelaide team?


----------



## seledi

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Big congratulations...
> Please do share when you planning to move to Australia....


Hi Saurabh,

Did CO asked u for any additional DocS???/


Regards,
Seledi


----------



## seledi

shah-sawar said:


> No, you'll get both the invite by keep in mind that you have only 60 days to accept the invitation and pay the fees otherwise the invite will be lapsed.


I read this in SKILLSELECT site.

There can only be one invitation on an EOI at any time even if more than one visa subclass has been selected. For example if you have a current invitation to apply for a subclass 190 visa you cannot receive an invitation to apply for a subclass 189 visa


Regards,
Seledi


----------



## ice_cool

ozwelcomesindian said:


> Hello,
> 
> It may sound really strange but I just want to check if the visa email which my agent has forwarded me can be verified online by entering either the application id or the transaction reference number or file number or visa grant number. I just to cross check that if I type any of these numbers that are written on my visa do yield my name when typed on the immigration website of Australia. Is this possible?
> 
> Secondly, my agent is telling me that there is no stamp required on my passport, is this true?


You can cross verify through VEVO (Visa Entitlement Verification Online). Query with the visa number and your personal details.

https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query

Stamping is not required because everything is online now. Still if you want to get it stamped, you have to spend AUD 150 per passport I guess.


----------



## keerat565

hcelgoog said:


> Congrats keerat
> Is it granted by Adelaide team?


Yes. Initial contact by Brisbane team and grant by Adelaide teaam


----------



## yasmeenaaa

hi guys pls i need your help
i made the medical last week and the hospital told me they uploaded them yesterday, on my account nothing changed at all
what should i do?


----------



## seledi

yasmeenaaa said:


> hi guys pls i need your help
> i made the medical last week and the hospital told me they uploaded them yesterday, on my account nothing changed at all
> what should i do?


U can check for Medicals completeness here
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

In the immi account it will get updated in a day or two.need to wait

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## hcelgoog

yasmeenaaa said:


> hi guys pls i need your help
> i made the medical last week and the hospital told me they uploaded them yesterday, on my account nothing changed at all
> what should i do?


Hi yasmeenaaa
Check your eMEDICAL System not ImmiAccount, if it is changed to completed under exam status then they are right.
Probably your CO did not aware of your medical report yet, so your ImmiAccount still not updated.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

guys i entered emedical , i found it done and i printed the report , should i upload it on my immi account?


----------



## hcelgoog

yasmeenaaa said:


> guys i entered emedical , i found it done and i printed the report , should i upload it on my immi account?


Yes, do it and also shoot one email to your CO with the attachment.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

hcelgoog said:


> Yes, do it and also shoot one email to your CO with the attachment.



the co is not contacted us yet, i dont have his email


----------



## hcelgoog

yasmeenaaa said:


> the co is not contacted us yet, i dont have his email


Sorry, then wait patiently for some one.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

i uploaded them on my immi system


----------



## omarsh

You don't have to upload anything for medial, after you go the panel physician he or she will upload in the system and thats it.


----------



## hcelgoog

omarsh said:


> You don't have to upload anything for medial, after you go the panel physician he or she will upload in the system and thats it.


Definitely you are right, but it would not harm to do so.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

hcelgoog said:


> Definitely you are right, but it would not harm to do so.



what is Form 815?


----------



## rameshkumar

Plz read and give your opinion :clap:?
Finally I got the invitation from NSW for subclass 190 guys I need your suggestion I had already accepted the 489 regional NSW nomination on 21st oct 2015 and now I got 190 nomination I want to accept 190 nomination so plz guide me what should I do with 489 should I accept 190 first and then withdraw 489 or vice versa and is there any way I can save the visa fees which I paid for 489 it's $3600 or do I need to pay again $3600 for 190 invitation plz give me your opinion or send me any good lawyer details who can help me
Thanks


Subclass 489 accepted 21 oct 2015
Subclass 190 got invitation on 13 nov 2015
External auditor
Points claimed 70


----------



## hcelgoog

yasmeenaaa said:


> what is Form 815?


Health undertaking letter, for people with medical history.


----------



## hcelgoog

rameshkumar said:


> Plz read and give your opinion :clap:?
> Finally I got the invitation from NSW for subclass 190 guys I need your suggestion I had already accepted the 489 regional NSW nomination on 21st oct 2015 and now I got 190 nomination I want to accept 190 nomination so plz guide me what should I do with 489 should I accept 190 first and then withdraw 489 or vice versa and is there any way I can save the visa fees which I paid for 489 it's $3600 or do I need to pay again $3600 for 190 invitation plz give me your opinion or send me any good lawyer details who can help me
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Subclass 489 accepted 21 oct 2015
> Subclass 190 got invitation on 13 nov 2015
> External auditor
> Points claimed 70


Hi man
Congratulations for your 190 NSW invitation, I have been waiting for this since April/2015. Coming back to your question, (According to my exp and readings) you can not refund the visa money because of this. I would rather suggest to wait for the decision on 489, meanwhile go a head with 190. when 190 granted directly 489 will be cancelled.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

yasmeenaaa said:


> what is Form 815?


You don't have to fill out this form unless and until asked for by CO. Even if you have history of some medical condition or incident, you don't have to fill this out if they don't request for it, if I understand right. Others can confirm.


----------



## hcelgoog

Nostalgia Nut said:


> You don't have to fill out this form unless and until asked for by CO. Even if you have history of some medical condition or incident, you don't have to fill this out if they don't request for it, if I understand right. Others can confirm.


Generally, if you are suffering from a chronic disease which need long period to cure or monitor, it does not mean your visa will be refused. However, if they accept your case, you have to sign form 815 to observe your progress closely in Australia. Apart from that, no need to sign form 815.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

now my passport will be expired in april, can i send the passport data and copy of it now and after making new one i can send the new one?
if yes and co allocated before sending the new one ,will he ask about it or it doesn't matter if the new one still not expired?


----------



## hcelgoog

yasmeenaaa said:


> now my passport will be expired in april, can i send the passport data and copy of it now and after making new one i can send the new one?
> if yes and co allocated before sending the new one ,will he ask about it or it doesn't matter if the new one still not expired?


Yes you can, even after granting you can still update your new passport details. Since September/2015 Australia stopped completely Visa labelled in passport, so your passport details are connected electronically to your visa. You need to keep DIBP updated regarding your passport, otherwise airlines will not accept you on board at the time of travelling.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

how they know if the co allocated if they will take direct grant?
if they will not take direct grant and they will have co allocating to the case but he will verify the job only not requesting docs, do they receive email that case officer allocated or no?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Here you go....

*Medium of instruction letter from college or university- Sample*


Pune University took 1 month to issue this letter. Have no idea regarding Delhi University.





sumitrb said:


> Thanks for your quick response.
> 
> Do you have a sample letter which you could share? How long it takes to obtain this letter specially from Delhi University , any idea?


----------



## gd2015

Hi
Can we use Aadhar number as national identity document while filling up the visa form?


----------



## abbasraza

Today, only 1 member got the grant as mentioned in sheet. Waiting...


----------



## Jeeten#80

People have used AADHAAR and PAN card in the past as proof of National Identity.

I have done the same thing.




gd2015 said:


> Hi
> Can we use Aadhar number as national identity document while filling up the visa form?


----------



## jannayaksingh

Just out of curiosity can some one let me know by when can I expect the CO to be allocated. I submitted all my docs on 14th of November


----------



## Jeeten#80

This month has sprung up a surprise in terms of CO contact. CO has been allocated in about 15 days.

Moreover an applicant has received a GRANT in 11 Days flat.


IF we ignore the above stats THEN CO may be allocated in about 55 days (approx.) for offshore applicants.





jannayaksingh said:


> Just out of curiosity can some one let me know by when can I expect the CO to be allocated. I submitted all my docs on 14th of November


----------



## gd2015

Hi
I have not yet submitted my visa application but I went ahead and generated my HAP ID.
For my dependent and me 2 different HAP IDs have been generated. I am little confused regarding this as I remember reading on the forum that a single HAP ID will be generated for a visa application i.e the primary applicant and dependents would have same HAP ID.
Is there something wrong in my approach while generating HAP IDs? Is there any remedial action I can take to correct it?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Ugh! Any guesses as to the reason why the frequency of visa grants seems to have reduced significantly this week?


----------



## yasmeenaaa

any one got grant today or contact by co?


----------



## andreyx108b

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Ugh! Any guesses as to the reason why the frequency of visa grants seems to have reduced significantly this week?


Usually, monday-tuesday are quiet days


----------



## andreyx108b

yasmeenaaa said:


> any one got grant today or contact by co?


Yes, check in the tracker please


----------



## yasmeenaaa

yasmeenaaa said:


> how they know if the co allocated if they will take direct grant?
> if they will not take direct grant and they will have co allocating to the case but he will verify the job only not requesting docs, do they receive email that case officer allocated or no?


can any one reply this?


----------



## PZM

Hi,

Have one query
We have lodged our Visa thru agent and then imported our application for tracking the progress. However, I am unable to view any update related to CO assignment. 

Please let me know from where can we find if CO is allocated or can we find email communications between CO and agent.


----------



## RIDA

Is it possible to get invitation for 189 while you have lodged your 489 invitaion or have granted 489 ??
Cheers


----------



## Marigold2015

Hello All!


I just got a grant today  Yeah!

Timeline for mobile viewer:

28/07/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
17/08/2015 - ACS Result: Positive
19/08/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 points
06/11/2015 - Invited
06/11/2015 - App. submitted/payment (On-shore)
06/11/2015 - Bridging A Granted
06/11/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
12/11/2015 - Form 80 & Form 1221 uploaded
18/11/2015 - Visa Grant (Direct Grant) - Adelaide Office


So over the moon now


----------



## omarsh

Marigold2015 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> 
> I just got a grant today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> Timeline for mobile viewer:
> 
> 28/07/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
> 17/08/2015 - ACS Result: Positive
> 19/08/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 points
> 06/11/2015 - Invited
> 06/11/2015 - App. submitted/payment (On-shore)
> 06/11/2015 - Bridging A Granted
> 06/11/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
> 12/11/2015 - Form 80 & Form 1221 uploaded
> 18/11/2015 - Visa Grant (Direct Grant) - Adelaide Office
> 
> 
> So over the moon now


Congrats


----------



## deepgill

Congratulations.. Marigold2015


----------



## Mashhar

Hello Guys....
I had a doubt..I called DIBP last week and they informed me that my case will be reopened by the case officer in 1st week of december...
Has any one lately received the same reply?
if yes then after how many days after reopening of file do they give the grant??

please help guys your reviews would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## ash4aus

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> I have not yet submitted my visa application but I went ahead and generated my HAP ID.
> For my dependent and me 2 different HAP IDs have been generated. I am little confused regarding this as I remember reading on the forum that a single HAP ID will be generated for a visa application i.e the primary applicant and dependents would have same HAP ID.
> Is there something wrong in my approach while generating HAP IDs? Is there any remedial action I can take to correct it?


Its 2 HAP id for 2 different individuals.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Marigold2015 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> 
> I just got a grant today  Yeah!
> 
> Timeline for mobile viewer:
> 
> 28/07/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
> 17/08/2015 - ACS Result: Positive
> 19/08/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 points
> 06/11/2015 - Invited
> 06/11/2015 - App. submitted/payment (On-shore)
> 06/11/2015 - Bridging A Granted
> 06/11/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
> 12/11/2015 - Form 80 & Form 1221 uploaded
> 18/11/2015 - Visa Grant (Direct Grant) - Adelaide Office
> 
> 
> So over the moon now


Congrats! Did you claim points for work experience? And was it in Oz?


----------



## omarsh

Can we move permanently to Oz same time we are going for the initial first entry or we have to settle only after that date?


----------



## abbasraza

Marigold2015 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> 
> I just got a grant today  Yeah!
> 
> Timeline for mobile viewer:
> 
> 28/07/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
> 17/08/2015 - ACS Result: Positive
> 19/08/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 points
> 06/11/2015 - Invited
> 06/11/2015 - App. submitted/payment (On-shore)
> 06/11/2015 - Bridging A Granted
> 06/11/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
> 12/11/2015 - Form 80 & Form 1221 uploaded
> 18/11/2015 - Visa Grant (Direct Grant) - Adelaide Office
> 
> 
> So over the moon now


Congrats. Best of luck for your future endeavors.


----------



## Marigold2015

Hi Nostalgia 

Thank you!

No I didn't claim any points for work experience as they are not closely related to my occupation, even if the work experience is from Oz.

So I didn't submit any work related document, nor CV.



Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats! Did you claim points for work experience? And was it in Oz?


----------



## auz2015

Hi All,

With the grace of god , i received my golden letter today morning.
Thanks to all ,especially to Keeda and Gurudev and to all who have helped me with my queries.
I know that waiting is frustrating , but for all those who are waiting for your grants, your patience will finally pay off, just hang in there.


----------



## gd2015

Marigold2015 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> 
> I just got a grant today  Yeah!
> 
> Timeline for mobile viewer:
> 
> 28/07/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
> 17/08/2015 - ACS Result: Positive
> 19/08/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 points
> 06/11/2015 - Invited
> 06/11/2015 - App. submitted/payment (On-shore)
> 06/11/2015 - Bridging A Granted
> 06/11/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
> 12/11/2015 - Form 80 & Form 1221 uploaded
> 18/11/2015 - Visa Grant (Direct Grant) - Adelaide Office
> 
> 
> So over the moon now


Many many congrats Marigold. That was super quick for you. 
Earlier you were so troubled due to visa issues and how quickly things have turned for you. 
Awesome news!!


----------



## omarsh

auz2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the grace of god , i received my golden letter today morning.
> Thanks to all ,especially to Keeda and Gurudev and to all who have helped me with my queries.
> I know that waiting is frustrating , but for all those who are waiting for your grants, your patience will finally pay off, just hang in there.


Congrats


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Congrats guys

Any one got direct grant on contact by co for those who are claiming points from work experience ???


----------



## wolfskin

A maintenance window is coming up for DIBP starts at 20 Nov 2015 continue for 48 hours i believe, I am in the middle of completing the application. Please suggest will that hamper any thing ... I am planning to pay the visa fee next week.


----------



## Majician

Hi Guys,
I submitted my application on 14th of this month, when can I expect CO? Can we have dates here for applicants for last month who haven't been assigned with CO yet?


----------



## Umas

Keeda and Others,

as per the below link we have this question in 17 page visa application. 
-----------------------------
Additional identity questions
Provide further details below, where available.

Previous travel to Australia
Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
------------------------

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/879554-189-visa-lodging-query.html

However, I don't find that question in my visa page. 

Any idea guys?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

auz2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the grace of god , i received my golden letter today morning.
> Thanks to all ,especially to Keeda and Gurudev and to all who have helped me with my queries.
> I know that waiting is frustrating , but for all those who are waiting for your grants, your patience will finally pay off, just hang in there.


Congrats!! What's your timeline? When did you lodge the visa? And was it Adelaide CO?


----------



## gd2015

wolfskin said:


> A maintenance window is coming up for DIBP starts at 20 Nov 2015 continue for 48 hours i believe, I am in the middle of completing the application. Please suggest will that hamper any thing ... I am planning to pay the visa fee next week.


Yes and they have mentioned that a few new questions might be added in forms. So either we have to complete and submit the application or else the status will change to incomplete.
Even I am planning to pay the fees in next 2 weeks, so I am fine with the status changing to incomplete as of now.


----------



## auz2015

Hi Nostalgia,

It was Adelaide team and my timelines are in signature below


----------



## Umas

In input please?

Keeda and Others,

as per the below link we have this question in 17 page visa application. 
-----------------------------
Additional identity questions
Provide further details below, where available.

Previous travel to Australia
Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
------------------------

189 Visa Lodging Query

However, I don't find that question in my visa page. 

Any idea guys?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

auz2015 said:


> Hi Nostalgia,
> 
> It was Adelaide team and my timelines are in signature below


Hey sorry signatures are not visible for me because I'm browsing thru my phone. That's why I asked.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Umas said:


> In input please?
> 
> Keeda and Others,
> 
> as per the below link we have this question in 17 page visa application.
> -----------------------------
> Additional identity questions
> Provide further details below, where available.
> 
> Previous travel to Australia
> Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
> ------------------------
> 
> 189 Visa Lodging Query
> 
> However, I don't find that question in my visa page.
> 
> Any idea guys?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Hi. What exactly is your question? Sorry I don't understand. Also... KeeDa has been missing in action over here for some time now. So he probably won't see your question.


----------



## Umas

ok .. Keeda had listed all the field/questions that are there in visa application in another thread ... i.e 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/879554-189-visa-lodging-query.html

the question in the visa application is below 

*Previous travel to Australia
Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?*

However, in my online visa application I don't see this question at all. Is it same with other applicant also?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Oh okay. I don't remember now if this question was there in the 17 page application or not. I think it was there on form 80 for sure. Anyway my own answer to this question is very straight forward. It's "No". What about you?


----------



## Umas

For me it is yes (but don't see that question at all). So I am concerned.

Did you save your visa application in pdf or locally? If yes, do mind checking that?

thanks,
Umas



Nostalgia Nut said:


> Oh okay. I don't remember now if this question was there in the 17 page application or not. I think it was there on form 80 for sure. Anyway my own answer to this question is very straight forward. It's "No". What about you?


----------



## hcelgoog

Alhmduliallah, I got the grant letters today 
Visa 489 FS.
Application date 24/04/2015
last basic document submitted 9/08/2015.
Vac 2 paid 15/09/2015
Medical expired 16/09/2015
Medical Renewed 18/10/2015
Filled form 815 22/10/2015
Last Phone contact done on 13/11/2015 (CO advised to wait more two weeks)
Grant date 18/11/2015 :second:
IED 7/03/2016


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Umas said:


> For me it is yes (but don't see that question at all). So I am concerned.
> 
> Did you save your visa application in pdf or locally? If yes, do mind checking that?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


The 17 page appln? I don't think you save it anywhere except online. Isn't it?? I just completed it and then paid the fees and submitted the appln. Can't really go back and refer to it. I do have a copy of my form 80 though.


----------



## abbasraza

hcelgoog said:


> Alhmduliallah, I got the grant letters today
> Visa 489 FS.
> Application date 24/04/2015
> last basic document submitted 9/08/2015.
> Vac 2 paid 15/09/2015
> Medical expired 16/09/2015
> Medical Renewed 18/10/2015
> Filled form 815 22/10/2015
> Last Phone contact done on 13/11/2015 (CO advised to wait more two weeks)
> Grant date 18/11/2015 :second:
> IED 7/03/2016


Congrats & best of luck for your future endeavors.


----------



## Umas

ok .. actually you an save it .. by clicking the 'print button'. Either applicant can take printout or save a pdf copy.

thanks,
Umas



Nostalgia Nut said:


> The 17 page appln? I don't think you save it anywhere except online. Isn't it?? I just completed it and then paid the fees and submitted the appln. Can't really go back and refer to it. I do have a copy of my form 80 though.


----------



## Mashhar

Hello Guys....
I had a doubt..I called DIBP last week and they informed me that my case will be reopened by the case officer in 1st week of december...
Has any one lately received the same reply?
if yes then after how many days after reopening of file do they give the grant??

Has anyone else has undergone the same procedure?:noidea:


----------



## Jagmohan40

Mashhar said:


> Hello Guys....
> I had a doubt..I called DIBP last week and they informed me that my case will be reopened by the case officer in 1st week of december...
> Has any one lately received the same reply?
> if yes then after how many days after reopening of file do they give the grant??
> 
> Has anyone else has undergone the same procedure?:noidea:


Please share your timelines


----------



## Mashhar

Jagmohan40 said:


> Please share your timelines


hello bro
my details are 
Visa Lodged 12/06/2015
CO alloted 08/08/2015
Docs uploaded 21/08/2015


----------



## abcmel

hcelgoog said:


> Alhmduliallah, I got the grant letters today
> Visa 489 FS.
> Application date 24/04/2015
> last basic document submitted 9/08/2015.
> Vac 2 paid 15/09/2015
> Medical expired 16/09/2015
> Medical Renewed 18/10/2015
> Filled form 815 22/10/2015
> Last Phone contact done on 13/11/2015 (CO advised to wait more two weeks)
> Grant date 18/11/2015 :second:
> IED 7/03/2016




Congratsss


----------



## abcmel

Marigold2015 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> 
> I just got a grant today  Yeah!
> 
> Timeline for mobile viewer:
> 
> 28/07/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
> 17/08/2015 - ACS Result: Positive
> 19/08/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 points
> 06/11/2015 - Invited
> 06/11/2015 - App. submitted/payment (On-shore)
> 06/11/2015 - Bridging A Granted
> 06/11/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
> 12/11/2015 - Form 80 & Form 1221 uploaded
> 18/11/2015 - Visa Grant (Direct Grant) - Adelaide Office
> 
> 
> So over the moon now



Congratsss


----------



## Heywb

auz2015 said:


> Hi Nostalgia,
> 
> It was Adelaide team and my timelines are in signature below


COngrats dear , What is your IED date ?


----------



## Makjuly10

murtza4u said:


> All based on my experience of studying hundreds of cases. Have you heard nowadays that dibp started verification without/before receiving complete documents? Even if it is Medical or form 80?





hcelgoog said:


> Alhmduliallah, I got the grant letters today
> Visa 489 FS.
> Application date 24/04/2015
> last basic document submitted 9/08/2015.
> Vac 2 paid 15/09/2015
> Medical expired 16/09/2015
> Medical Renewed 18/10/2015
> Filled form 815 22/10/2015
> Last Phone contact done on 13/11/2015 (CO advised to wait more two weeks)
> Grant date 18/11/2015 :second:
> IED 7/03/2016



Wow. Congrats!!!


----------



## Makjuly10

Hi There, 

Guys any idea if my immiaccount status shows in progress ???????
What does it mean? How long it can actually take? 
and does that mean that CO has started looking back to my case???????????/

Visa lodged on 9th july


----------



## gurudev

Umas said:


> In input please?
> 
> Keeda and Others,
> 
> as per the below link we have this question in 17 page visa application.
> -----------------------------
> Additional identity questions
> Provide further details below, where available.
> 
> Previous travel to Australia
> Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
> ------------------------
> 
> 189 Visa Lodging Query
> 
> However, I don't find that question in my visa page.
> 
> Any idea guys?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Yes. that is correct. These questions were there in the 17 page online visa application form. I can confirm that because I saved a copy of the same. Just after the "Critical Data confirmation" section. It must be there for you as well.


----------



## Umas

Unfortunately, I don't see it. not sure why .. either they have removed it ... 

is it same with other applicant who are still in the process of filling the 17 pages?

thanks,
Umas



gurudev said:


> Yes. that is correct. These questions were there in the 17 page online visa application form. I can confirm that because I saved a copy of the same. Just after the "Critical Data confirmation" section. It must be there for you as well.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Umas said:


> Unfortunately, I don't see it. not sure why .. either they have removed it ...
> 
> is it same with other applicant who are still in the process of filling the 17 pages?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Okay but why are you worried? If they have removed it then you don't have to answer it.


----------



## Umas

hmm ... just trying to understand the discrepancy that's all ... 

thanks,
Umas



Nostalgia Nut said:


> Okay but why are you worried? If they have removed it then you don't have to answer it.


----------



## abcmel

Makjuly10 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Guys any idea if my immiaccount status shows in progress ???????
> What does it mean? How long it can actually take?
> and does that mean that CO has started looking back to my case???????????/
> 
> Visa lodged on 9th july


This means you application is in process and it might be in queue. It is a general status.
Mostly people see this status after completing the request from CO.

You have lodged long back. Did you call and check your application status ?


----------



## timfong

Anyone know why I haven't assign to any CO yet? I've submitted my application back on Oct. I saw someone that in the same ANZSCO code already assigned but not mine yet. Any preference that the CO would pick up application?


----------



## kenny_lowe23

timfong said:


> Anyone know why I haven't assign to any CO yet? I've submitted my application back on Oct. I saw someone that in the same ANZSCO code already assigned but not mine yet. Any preference that the CO would pick up application?


October was last month, there are folks from much prior to that whom are yet to receive a CO allocation.

Their standard processing time is 3 months and their is not concrete answer to why some application are allocated before others...


----------



## chethan21

Yep, I applied on 11 Aug and still waiting for CO to be allocated.
Its even past their standard 3 months processing time.
No idea why its taking so long in my case. 


kenny_lowe23 said:


> October was last month, there are folks from much prior to that whom are yet to receive a CO allocation.
> 
> Their standard processing time is 3 months and their is not concrete answer to why some application are allocated before others...


----------



## Makjuly10

abcmel said:


> Makjuly10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi There,
> 
> Guys any idea if my immiaccount status shows in progress ???????
> What does it mean? How long it can actually take?
> and does that mean that CO has started looking back to my case???????????/
> 
> Visa lodged on 9th july
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This means you application is in process and it might be in queue. It is a general status.
> Mostly people see this status after completing the request from CO.
> 
> You have lodged long back. Did you call and check your application status ?
Click to expand...

Yes i called on 13th of november to ask the status? And they replied co has not looked back to the case... i m worried..wats wtong with it dont know?


----------



## wodz69

I have a small dilemma - recently CO contacted me (only about 2 weeks after the lodgement date) asking to do meds, upload PCCs and Form 80 - I got all that finalized last week and clicked Request Complete last Sunday. The status is now "Assessment in progress" Apart from what was requested, I have previously uploaded standard set of docs (Diploma, PTE-A, ACS and all docs submitted to ACS, passports for all applicants, birth certs, etc. and all payslips from my current job).
This week I have started scanning other documents (bank & tax statements for the last couple of years, all payslips from previous jobs, contracts of employment, etc). Should I pre-emptively upload them now or wait until CO asks?
The volume of the additional docs is rather big (around 200 pages total) so my concern is that if I add all that to the application, it could potentially delay processing - is this concern valid? On the other hand, if I don't upload all that stuff there is a chance that the CO could request something and this would also cause delays..
Can someone advise?


----------



## seledi

wodz69 said:


> I have a small dilemma - recently CO contacted me (only about 2 weeks after the lodgement date) asking to do meds, upload PCCs and Form 80 - I got all that finalized last week and clicked Request Complete last Sunday. The status is now "Assessment in progress" Apart from what was requested, I have previously uploaded standard set of docs (Diploma, PTE-A, ACS and all docs submitted to ACS, passports for all applicants, birth certs, etc. and all payslips from my current job).
> This week I have started scanning other documents (bank & tax statements for the last couple of years, all payslips from previous jobs, contracts of employment, etc). Should I pre-emptively upload them now or wait until CO asks?
> The volume of the additional docs is rather big (around 200 pages total) so my concern is that if I add all that to the application, it could potentially delay processing - is this concern valid? On the other hand, if I don't upload all that stuff there is a chance that the CO could request something and this would also cause delays..
> Can someone advise?


U can upload as many supporting documents as u can, until the file size permits.
I wonder how come 200 pages....


----------



## Rosslleee

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy people
> 
> Got my grant today morning. Wasnt on the internet much so couldnt inform.
> 
> Thanks to all for helping me get through. Owe every bit of this to you all .
> 
> Thanks a lot people.
> Cheers


Congrats Sudeep Dai, happy to know of your grant, mee too from Nepal. Have lodged for visa 489 NT nominated. Waiting for the grant. I got contacted by CO last week, have asked for Form 80, uploaded it today. Good Wises to you for your new life. Any advice for me?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




hcelgoog said:


> Alhmduliallah, I got the grant letters today
> Visa 489 FS.
> Application date 24/04/2015
> last basic document submitted 9/08/2015.
> Vac 2 paid 15/09/2015
> Medical expired 16/09/2015
> Medical Renewed 18/10/2015
> Filled form 815 22/10/2015
> Last Phone contact done on 13/11/2015 (CO advised to wait more two weeks)
> Grant date 18/11/2015 :second:
> IED 7/03/2016





Marigold2015 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> 
> I just got a grant today  Yeah!
> 
> Timeline for mobile viewer:
> 
> 28/07/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
> 17/08/2015 - ACS Result: Positive
> 19/08/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 points
> 06/11/2015 - Invited
> 06/11/2015 - App. submitted/payment (On-shore)
> 06/11/2015 - Bridging A Granted
> 06/11/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
> 12/11/2015 - Form 80 & Form 1221 uploaded
> 18/11/2015 - Visa Grant (Direct Grant) - Adelaide Office
> 
> 
> So over the moon now


----------



## sharan22too

Hello Everyone,
My friend was contacted by a CO and was requested few documents. The migration agent uploaded only one of the requested doc and had hit the request complete button. Will this cause a problem? He is yet to submit a few more documents which he could upload only next week.


----------



## sharan22too

Hello, My friend was requested a few documents by the CO. His migration agent has hit the request complete button after submitting just one of the requested doc on Nov 2nd. He could submit all the requested docs only next week.. would he still be able to upload docs even after hitting the request complete button? Will this cause any issue??


----------



## Majician

Guys I paid my fees and now in the process of uploading documents, I have 2 queries at this point:

1. I have completed Form 80, should I fill up Form 1221 as well?

2. In the ELodgment Page, there are "Atta h document" links in front of relevant sections for each applicant, however there is a button at the top of it just below receipt link which says " Supporting documents". What is that for? What should I upload there?


----------



## andreyx108b

Majician said:


> Guys I paid my fees and now in the process of uploading documents, I have 2 queries at this point: 1. I have completed Form 80, should I fill up Form 1221 as well? 2. In the ELodgment Page, there are "Atta h document" links in front of relevant sections for each applicant, however there is a button at the top of it just below receipt link which says " Supporting documents". What is that for? What should I upload there?



1. yes


----------



## Makjuly10

I have a query.. 
I lodged Visa on 9th july. CO contact 9th sep. submitted medical 21st sep.. forms & pcc 24th sep.. last called on 13th november... they said CO has looked back to the case but will check it shortly... now i am thinking to call them tomorrow ? what are your suggestions> ?
should i wait ? should i call ?:confused2:


----------



## Majician

Hey Guys,

How do I know if my medical have been updated by the Doctor?
I signed in to E Medical portal, but could not even find any status...

Any idea?


----------



## murtza4u

Mashhar said:


> Hello Guys....
> I had a doubt..I called DIBP last week and they informed me that my case will be reopened by the case officer in 1st week of december...
> Has any one lately received the same reply?
> if yes then after how many days after reopening of file do they give the grant??
> 
> Has anyone else has undergone the same procedure?:noidea:


If they get satisfied from all of your documents and do not proceed with any verification, you can get grant the same day they re-open your case.


----------



## Marigold2015

Thank you Gd2015!

Yeah I know right! It's been like hell the other days and today is like sunshine and rainbow 

I wish you all the best with your application. Wish you will have a super quick grant...I know you will  

Also best of luck in Oz once you move here 



gd2015 said:


> Many many congrats Marigold. That was super quick for you.
> Earlier you were so troubled due to visa issues and how quickly things have turned for you.
> Awesome news!!


----------



## abcmel

wodz69 said:


> I have a small dilemma - recently CO contacted me (only about 2 weeks after the lodgement date) asking to do meds, upload PCCs and Form 80 - I got all that finalized last week and clicked Request Complete last Sunday. The status is now "Assessment in progress" Apart from what was requested, I have previously uploaded standard set of docs (Diploma, PTE-A, ACS and all docs submitted to ACS, passports for all applicants, birth certs, etc. and all payslips from my current job).
> This week I have started scanning other documents (bank & tax statements for the last couple of years, all payslips from previous jobs, contracts of employment, etc). Should I pre-emptively upload them now or wait until CO asks?
> The volume of the additional docs is rather big (around 200 pages total) so my concern is that if I add all that to the application, it could potentially delay processing - is this concern valid? On the other hand, if I don't upload all that stuff there is a chance that the CO could request something and this would also cause delays..
> Can someone advise?



Question : Did you claim points for employment ? If Yes

Then What are the docs you have uploaded to prove your employment.
If you have uploaded below docs, you are not required to upload anything else.

1. Reference Letter from HR/Manager or SD from Manager.
2. Payslips
3. Tax forms OR bank statement which shows salary credited.

If you have just uploaded 1 and 2, Then i would suggest to upload 3 as well if you are claiming points for employment.


----------



## abcmel

Mashhar said:


> Hello Guys....
> I had a doubt..I called DIBP last week and they informed me that my case will be reopened by the case officer in 1st week of december...
> Has any one lately received the same reply?
> if yes then after how many days after reopening of file do they give the grant??
> 
> Has anyone else has undergone the same procedure?:noidea:


I have seen for some people, what DIBP says they definitely do that, So this means your Case will be assign to CO by first week of December. Now the outcome time may differ case to case basis. If CO needs further documents he/she will request you else they would probably give you grant in 4-5 days. Good luck for your further processing.


----------



## abcmel

Majician said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> How do I know if my medical have been updated by the Doctor?
> I signed in to E Medical portal, but could not even find any status...
> 
> Any idea?


When you sign in to the Emedical Portal read the first 2 lines is something like below that means your report is sent to DIBP and you dont have to anything further.

"""*Your eMedical case has been submitted to Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). This information sheet
outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed*."""



Also check the *exam status* at the end, it should say "*Completed*" for all test.


----------



## abcmel

Makjuly10 said:


> I have a query..
> I lodged Visa on 9th july. CO contact 9th sep. submitted medical 21st sep.. forms & pcc 24th sep.. last called on 13th november... they said CO has looked back to the case but will check it shortly... now i am thinking to call them tomorrow ? what are your suggestions> ?
> should i wait ? should i call ?:confused2:


I think you should call and tell them your previous call history, like CO looked into your case and will look back. You might get some positive response.

Also tell them your timeline and say you have lodged long back and still waiting.


----------



## abcmel

sharan22too said:


> Hello Everyone,
> My friend was contacted by a CO and was requested few documents. The migration agent uploaded only one of the requested doc and had hit the request complete button. Will this cause a problem? He is yet to submit a few more documents which he could upload only next week.


Generally They say that CO will come back and look into your case after 28 days of CO request. Now in your friends case some of the documents are still pending but request complete button is clicked without completing the request. This is not correct because CO may have impression that you have uploaded all requested documents and may look into your case even before 28 days.

My suggestion is to call the number ending with 7000 and inform them about it, They may again enable the request complete button. Its better to inform DIBP as soon as possible in order to avoid any trouble further. I would also suggest you to send email to CO saying by mistake request complete button is clicked and you have not full fill the requested documents. These are the common mistake and can be done by anyone so its always better to inform DIBP.


----------



## abcmel

Majician said:


> Guys I paid my fees and now in the process of uploading documents, I have 2 queries at this point:
> 
> 1. I have completed Form 80, should I fill up Form 1221 as well?
> 
> 2. In the ELodgment Page, there are "Atta h document" links in front of relevant sections for each applicant, however there is a button at the top of it just below receipt link which says " Supporting documents". What is that for? What should I upload there?



1. You should upload form 80 and 1221 form all applicant. And CV for primary applicant.

2. Both the buttons are same only. If you click on top button it will allow you to select the applicant name also and eventually your document will be uploaded under selected name only.
Attach button in front of the relevant section is just the recommended documents by system. So the category is by default populated there.

IF you want to upload some document and you cannot find that section under your name then use the top button, it will have all category, eventually your document will be uploaded under your name only.


----------



## Umas

Hi All,

I have a concern. If I upload the Form 80, Form 1221 and CV even before CO request for it, does it have any adverse affect on my visa application and process?

and what should be the content of the CV - Is it general CV that we normally use for employment opportunity and job interviews?

Please help me on this query. 

thanks,
Umas


----------



## omarsh

Umas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a concern. If I upload the Form 80, Form 1221 and CV even before CO request for it, does it have any adverse affect on my visa application and process?
> 
> and what should be the content of the CV - Is it general CV that we normally use for employment opportunity and job interviews?
> 
> Please help me on this query.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


It should not, I did the same and worked just fine for me.


----------



## Umas

thanks.

You have any idea on my other question about CV?

Umas



omarsh said:


> It should not, I did the same and worked just fine for me.


----------



## omarsh

Umas said:


> thanks.
> 
> You have any idea on my other question about CV?
> 
> Umas
> 
> 
> 
> omarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should not, I did the same and worked just fine for me.
Click to expand...

Yes ita like any other CV, bear in mind Australian CVs tend to be a bit long as compared to UK cvs (5 pages vs 2)


----------



## gd2015

Marigold2015 said:


> Thank you Gd2015!
> 
> Yeah I know right! It's been like hell the other days and today is like sunshine and rainbow
> 
> I wish you all the best with your application. Wish you will have a super quick grant...I know you will
> 
> Also best of luck in Oz once you move here


Many thanks for your wishes. 
I am still in the process of gathering documents and I will submit my application in the 1st week of december. 
Good luck for all your future endeavours.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Guys correct me if I am wrong, the last date got grant or co allocated to their cases who applied 6/11 correct?


----------



## nishantdhote

Recently I sent an email to the CO, asking if they have received the uploaded documents and if they needed any further documentation. The reply I got back from GSM was to wait as they have a heavy email volume coming through and that they process as per the standard advertised times. So not sure if that means i have to wait another 28 days or if the grant will come soon


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Am I imagining this or is DIBP working a lot slower this week than the past few weeks when it was raining grants? It seems like not many have got grants this week. And there is still a huge backlog of applicants from July, August, Sep or even earlier. Hope we get our grants by end of the year. :'(


----------



## andreyx108b

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Am I imagining this or is DIBP working a lot slower this week than the past few weeks when it was raining grants? It seems like not many have got grants this week. And there is still a huge backlog of applicants from July, August, Sep or even earlier. Hope we get our grants by end of the year. :'(


I think they are working same pace, just sep-oct-nov applicant get their grants quicker.


----------



## pankun

Dear seniors,
I'm new to this forum and expecting to get invite tomorrow. I have a question about documents when lodge visa. Does dependant applicant need to upload CV as well or just the primary one? I'm not sure should I upload my wife's CV or not.

Thank you very much
Pankun


----------



## andreyx108b

pankun said:


> Dear seniors, I'm new to this forum and expecting to get invite tomorrow. I have a question about documents when lodge visa. Does dependant applicant need to upload CV as well or just the primary one? I'm not sure should I upload my wife's CV or not. Thank you very much Pankun


Better for both.


----------



## gurudev

pankun said:


> Dear seniors,
> I'm new to this forum and expecting to get invite tomorrow. I have a question about documents when lodge visa. Does dependant applicant need to upload CV as well or just the primary one? I'm not sure should I upload my wife's CV or not.
> 
> Thank you very much
> Pankun


If you are claiming partner points then definitely yes.

In my case, I uploaded only for myself (primary applicant) and no questions asked.

But there have been stray instances when secondary applicant CV was also requested for despite not claiming any partner points.

So uploading the CV for the primary applicant should be good enough. But if you are really worried that you may fall in that corner case then upload your spouse's CV too.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

andreyx108b said:


> I think they are working same pace, just sep-oct-nov applicant get their grants quicker.


Do you think so? I hope you're right since you maintain the tracker.


----------



## andreyx108b

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Do you think so? I hope you're right since you maintain the tracker.


Yea, i monitor many forums and the pattern is really good, especially for oct-nov applicants. Those who stuck in may-jun-jul - its also good backlog is being cleared quickly. 

I think they did not reach Aug much, and for Sep applicants... well many got direct grants - but those who were contacted by CO - they just need to wait a bit.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

guys i made big mistake, i just found that i wrote my spouse work experience dates and positions wrong in the application in the visa and he sent the form 80 and 1221 correct and also his cv correct

what should i do know, he is primary applicant !!!!!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

andreyx108b said:


> Yea, i monitor many forums and the pattern is really good, especially for oct-nov applicants. Those who stuck in may-jun-jul - its also good backlog is being cleared quickly.
> 
> I think they did not reach Aug much, and for Sep applicants... well many got direct grants - but those who were contacted by CO - they just need to wait a bit.


Thanks a lot for this post. I would click Like but I can't as I'm browsing thru a phone currently. 

Yasmeena, I'm not entirely sure what you should do in this case. Definitely contacting them and informing them of this mistake is better than ignoring it. I'll let seniors advise you on exact next steps. Good luck and try not to panic. Being calm always helps.


----------



## nishantdhote

Why is that these months are faster? Is it because the holiday season is approaching? OR Do they need to clean out the backlog that has accumulated over the year before year ends?
In my case, I was hopeful that with only two pieces of documentation (employment reference and divorce certificate) being requested, that I would see some poitive response within 2-3 days of uploading them.


----------



## andreyx108b

nishantdhote said:


> Why is that these months are faster? Is it because the holiday season is approaching? OR Do they need to clean out the backlog that has accumulated over the year before year ends? In my case, I was hopeful that with only two pieces of documentation (employment reference and divorce certificate) being requested, that I would see some poitive response within 2-3 days of uploading them.


 I can not comment on "why" - as it will just be speculation from my side.


----------



## Heywb

yasmeenaaa said:


> guys i made big mistake, i just found that i wrote my spouse work experience dates and positions wrong in the application in the visa and he sent the form 80 and 1221 correct and also his cv correct
> 
> what should i do know, he is primary applicant !!!!!


Hi, I think there is one form " Form 1023"" Notification of Incorrect answers". and "form 1022 for changes in circumstances "you can fill 1023 and upload it.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

heywb said:


> hi, i think there is one form " form 1023"" notification of incorrect answers". And "form 1022 for changes in circumstances "you can fill 1023 and upload it.


really thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk you


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got my PR for 190 NSW for Software engineer role yesterday. I am currently on job and having 7 years of experience in performance testing in India. Is it better if I try for job being in India for 2 to 3 months or do you suggest me to go Sydney and try over there. If I have to travel when should I go ? How long it may take to get job on performance testing? I could pretty good opening on online sites. Please suggest and guide me.
> 
> Regards,
> Appu


Congrats! But you're asking in a 189 visa thread about 190. You need to look for a 190 thread or start one yourself. Good luck for your future.


----------



## MagicMuffin

Hi, 
I applied for fast track EA assessment on Nov 9th 2015 for my BSc, MSc, 3 years’ experience in first job (which includes the time I spent in UK for MSc) and 1.5 years’ experience in current job. 
On Nov 10th I received a reply from EA to attach pays slips and bank statements for both the jobs.
I attached both for my current job but for my first job I was not having a bank account hence I only attached pay slips and resubmitted my application.
Then I received a reply on Nov 13th from EA to split my first job experience in two and they refused to assess one year of my MSc time I spent in England. 
I split my work experience in two by deducting one year time and resubmitted the application same day on Nov 13th. 
It’s been a week now and I have not received any update or outcome.
Any particular reasons for this delay??


----------



## rajeshm333

Hi friends,

Can anyone give me a sample statutory declaration

Thanks
Rajesh


----------



## wanaboz

Hello Guyz....by god's grace i got my grant today,thanks to this great forum for helping me during the visa process.Hope all awaiting applicants get their grant soon.Thanks


----------



## temiseun

*congrats on your grant*



wanaboz said:


> Hello Guyz....by god's grace i got my grant today,thanks to this great forum for helping me during the visa process.Hope all awaiting applicants get their grant soon.Thanks


congrats mate... this is goodnews for those of us that have CO assigned.is it from Adelaide or Brisbane?
So happy for you.


----------



## wanaboz

temiseun said:


> congrats mate... this is goodnews for those of us that have CO assigned.is it from Adelaide or Brisbane?
> So happy for you.


Thank you ...its Adelaide!!


----------



## seledi

appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got my PR for 190 NSW for Software engineer role yesterday. I am currently on job and having 7 years of experience in performance testing in India. Is it better if I try for job being in India for 2 to 3 months or do you suggest me to go Sydney and try over there. If I have to travel when should I go ? How long it may take to get job on performance testing? I could pretty good opening on online sites. Please suggest and guide me.
> 
> Regards,
> Appu


As i know, employers wont call people who are staying in india and applying jobs.
Better to go and start searching in sydney..Jan is good time.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

wanaboz said:


> Hello Guyz....by god's grace i got my grant today,thanks to this great forum for helping me during the visa process.Hope all awaiting applicants get their grant soon.Thanks


Congrats!! As temiseun said, it is great to finally see somebody contacted by CO and still get a fairly quick grant!  Enjoy it.


----------



## R.P.G

woohoo...finally got my grant letters (me, wife and my 2yr old boy).

Visa: 190 NSW
Applied:7th Aug
CO contact: 24th Sept(Form 80 for me and spouse)
Request Complete button: 3rd Oct (applied via agent, he is lazy)
No verification call to my knowledge.

IED:27th Aug 2016

Never called them, was about to call them tomorrow.

thanks to the forum and thanks to you wonderful people. specially Jeeten, keeda.

:drum::drum::drum::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## sifat.civil

Hi all

I lodged my visa today. Please let me know about Form 80. Is it a mandatory or I will just wait for CO to assign it?

TIA


----------



## andreyx108b

sifat.civil said:


> Hi all I lodged my visa today. Please let me know about Form 80. Is it a mandatory or I will just wait for CO to assign it? TIA


For a direct grant it is better to upload.


----------



## bansalch

Hi folks,

Do we get a notification when a CO is assigned to the case? Or do we get a contact only when the CO needs any particular document?

Regards
Chirag


----------



## deepgill

R.P.G said:


> woohoo...finally got my grant letters (me, wife and my 2yr old boy).
> 
> Visa: 190 NSW
> Applied:7th Aug
> CO contact: 24th Sept(Form 80 for me and spouse)
> Request Complete button: 3rd Oct (applied via agent, he is lazy)
> No verification call to my knowledge.
> 
> IED:27th Aug 2016
> 
> Never called them, was about to call them tomorrow.
> 
> thanks to the forum and thanks to you wonderful people. specially Jeeten, keeda.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations.. R.P.G you won the race mate .


----------



## krdheerajkumar

R.P.G said:


> woohoo...finally got my grant letters (me, wife and my 2yr old boy).
> 
> Visa: 190 NSW
> Applied:7th Aug
> CO contact: 24th Sept(Form 80 for me and spouse)
> Request Complete button: 3rd Oct (applied via agent, he is lazy)
> No verification call to my knowledge.
> 
> IED:27th Aug 2016
> 
> Never called them, was about to call them tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to the forum and thanks to you wonderful people. specially Jeeten, keeda.


Congrats RPG... From GSM you got the grant?


----------



## R.P.G

krdheerajkumar said:


> Congrats RPG... From GSM you got the grant?


Thanks Dheeraj.

its GSM Adelaide.


----------



## R.P.G

deepgill said:


> Congratulations.. R.P.G you won the race mate .


Thanks Deep.


----------



## DesiBabu

Congrats friend...enjoy the party tonight


R.P.G said:


> woohoo...finally got my grant letters (me, wife and my 2yr old boy).
> 
> Visa: 190 NSW
> Applied:7th Aug
> CO contact: 24th Sept(Form 80 for me and spouse)
> Request Complete button: 3rd Oct (applied via agent, he is lazy)
> No verification call to my knowledge.
> 
> IED:27th Aug 2016
> 
> Never called them, was about to call them tomorrow.
> 
> thanks to the forum and thanks to you wonderful people. specially Jeeten, keeda.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## BizTalk

Hi Guys, I am a newbie so please bear with me. I now have almost all the docs for acs. I am a contractor through limited company in UK for which I have to submit company specific documents. May I know if I have to get those docs attested too? For example, limited company registration document, company certificate etc, do I really need to get that attested? 
I believe that documents like marksheet, degree, experience letter and passport scan etc should only be attested not all. Please reply TIA


----------



## tifosi_ph

Need your opinion guys, I am living here in Bahrain for more than 10 years. Am I required to get Police Certificate from my home country? I usually go home for short vacations, typically not more than 1 month each year.


----------



## Sha75

tifosi_ph said:


> Need your opinion guys, I am living here in Bahrain for more than 10 years. Am I required to get Police Certificate from my home country? I usually go home for short vacations, typically not more than 1 month each year.


Yes, from home country is a must I guess.


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

Hi All,

I am about to submit my EOI. I am standing with 60 points and planning to file EOI for 189 class. 

I have a question. I scored good marks in PTE 82, 79, 78 and 68. This gives me 10 points for the language and make me eligible for filing application.

I am wondering is it possible if I submit EOI with 60 marks, and meanwhile I receive invitation I appear for PTE once again and try to get 79 each and then at the time of filing my visa application I submit a score of 79 to get 20 marks? 

because I have heard that person with more marks will be invited early. 

In addition to this, may someone guide me about the ceiling occupation. In electrical engineering about 89% seats are vacant at the moment. Will it help to expedite the process?


----------



## Majician

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am about to submit my EOI. I am standing with 60 points and planning to file EOI for 189 class.
> 
> I have a question. I scored good marks in PTE 82, 79, 78 and 68. This gives me 10 points for the language and make me eligible for filing application.
> 
> I am wondering is it possible if I submit EOI with 60 marks, and meanwhile I receive invitation I appear for PTE once again and try to get 79 each and then at the time of filing my visa application I submit a score of 79 to get 20 marks?
> 
> because I have heard that person with more marks will be invited early.
> 
> In addition to this, may someone guide me about the ceiling occupation. In electrical engineering about 89% seats are vacant at the moment. Will it help to expedite the process?


Hi Gaurav, 
You can launch your EoI at 60 and then re-appear in PTE exam, once you achieve your goal you can update it and yes if you get 65 points you will be picked in the first draw, whereas 60 point roughly takes 4 draws / around 2 months as per the current trend.

And ceiling won't help in picking up your name in the draw, it only depends on your points and if it is 60 then first in first invitation basis, unless you have an occupation whose selection is for pro rata basis and it will only delay your invitation, those are I believe 3 professions which you can see on Skill Select's website under invitation round tab.

Hope it helps


----------



## wanaboz

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats!! As temiseun said, it is great to finally see somebody contacted by CO and still get a fairly quick grant!  Enjoy it.


Thank You!!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

bansalch said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Do we get a notification when a CO is assigned to the case? Or do we get a contact only when the CO needs any particular document?
> 
> Regards
> Chirag


Hi Chirag. Most people get contacted by CO only for document requests but there are a few of us here like me who got an email informing us about assignment of CO but with no request for additional docs.


----------



## ArjunYadav15

hey guys,

submitted EOI today with 60 pts for 261311 (Analyst Programmer). I saw today's date as invitation round date 20/11/15, would I be considered for today? Approximate time for invitation? I have applied for 186, 187, 189 sub class in same EOI.

thanks


----------



## omarsh

ArjunYadav15 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> submitted EOI today with 60 pts for 261311 (Analyst Programmer). I saw today's date as invitation round date 20/11/15, would I be considered for today? Approximate time for invitation?
> 
> thanks


Thats unlikely to happen this round, expect a waiting time of at least a month, theis occupation is under pro rata and there are so many applicants competing with 60 plus points and earlier EOI dates


----------



## abcmel

Umas said:


> thanks.
> 
> You have any idea on my other question about CV?
> 
> Umas


Umas

To be more precise on CV, You can in-line your experience with what you have mentioned while lodging your application. So lets say you have mention 7 years 5 months (relevant + non relevant ) experience while lodging the application. You should mention all 7 years and 5 months experience in your CV as well. This will not create any confusion to case officer.


----------



## abcmel

Congrats Wanaboz for your grant


----------



## abcmel

appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got my PR for 190 NSW for Software engineer role yesterday. I am currently on job and having 7 years of experience in performance testing in India. Is it better if I try for job being in India for 2 to 3 months or do you suggest me to go Sydney and try over there. If I have to travel when should I go ? How long it may take to get job on performance testing? I could pretty good opening on online sites. Please suggest and guide me.
> 
> Regards,
> Appu


Most of the companies hire new employee in the month of Feb March, This is the best time to land. Its hard to say when one can get a job. As from my past experience you should make up your mind for 3-4 months.


----------



## Gul007

Hi there,
Anyone of you will plz guide me about my case. 

I got doc request from CO on 23 Oct 2015 and sent all required doc (PC, non-migrant family members PC and Medical) on 11th Nov 2015. 

How much time CO will take to do final decision about my case.


----------



## KeeDa

Umas said:


> In input please?
> 
> Keeda and Others,
> 
> as per the below link we have this question in 17 page visa application.
> -----------------------------
> Additional identity questions
> Provide further details below, where available.
> 
> Previous travel to Australia
> Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
> ------------------------
> 
> 189 Visa Lodging Query
> 
> However, I don't find that question in my visa page.
> 
> Any idea guys?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas





Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi. What exactly is your question? Sorry I don't understand. Also... KeeDa has been missing in action over here for some time now. So he probably won't see your question.


Was on leave for a few weeks.

Ignore those questions if they are no longer there now. They used to be there at least back then when I applied (Jun-2015).


----------



## wanaboz

abcmel said:


> Congrats Wanaboz for your grant


Thank you once again ashu...its sha from whatsapp group


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Gul007 said:


> Hi there,
> Anyone of you will plz guide me about my case.
> 
> I got doc request from CO on 23 Oct 2015 and sent all required doc (PC, non-migrant family members PC and Medical) on 11th Nov 2015.
> 
> How much time CO will take to do final decision about my case.


It should take about 28 days for them to revert.

Request you to update your timeline in the signature and your case in My Immigration Tracker | information and news


----------



## KeeDa

Mashhar said:


> Hello Guys....
> I had a doubt..I called DIBP last week and they informed me that my case will be reopened by the case officer in 1st week of december...
> Has any one lately received the same reply?
> if yes then after how many days after reopening of file do they give the grant??
> 
> Has anyone else has undergone the same procedure?:noidea:


Yes, I know 3 recent applicants who received similar 'specific date' on the call. For one, they finalised the case and granted on the promised date, for the second, they granted a day after; while it has been 2 days overdue for the the third applicant and still nothing yet.


----------



## KeeDa

tifosi_ph said:


> Need your opinion guys, I am living here in Bahrain for more than 10 years. Am I required to get Police Certificate from my home country? I usually go home for short vacations, typically not more than 1 month each year.


From here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char and from my own checklist pdf that CO sent me, they say:
You must provide an original police certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years.

But does not harm if you provide from your home country too. Do consider it especially if there are not much costs involved.


----------



## int*MarTiNi

Quite similar scenario for me as well .
I was told the same story, start of Dec
Really hoping this to end soon.
It is testing my patience 


KeeDa said:


> Yes, I know 3 recent applicants who received similar 'specific date' on the call. For one, they finalised the case and granted on the promised date, for the second, they granted a day after; while it has been 2 days overdue for the the third applicant and still nothing yet.


----------



## int*MarTiNi

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am about to submit my EOI. I am standing with 60 points and planning to file EOI for 189 class.
> 
> I have a question. I scored good marks in PTE 82, 79, 78 and 68. This gives me 10 points for the language and make me eligible for filing application.
> 
> I am wondering is it possible if I submit EOI with 60 marks, and meanwhile I receive invitation I appear for PTE once again and try to get 79 each and then at the time of filing my visa application I submit a score of 79 to get 20 marks?
> 
> because I have heard that person with more marks will be invited early.
> 
> In addition to this, may someone guide me about the ceiling occupation. In electrical engineering about 89% seats are vacant at the moment. Will it help to expedite the process?


Retry PTE and try to get 20 marks if possible.
You would get advantage of applying immediately.


----------



## rrealansari

mrbehi said:


> Login to your IMMI account and open your application, on the right side of the page there is a link named "attachment checklist" click on that and in the pop up choose your visa subclass it specifically tells you which documents are needed to be certified or color scanned


Dear the experience letter you submitted is a detail one which explains your roles and responsibilities. I have generic experience letters from my current and previous employers and it's all generic one explains about my duration plus responsibilities (not in detail) and character. I am confused can I use that?


----------



## krdheerajkumar

Hi kenny,

A trivial question is it 28 calendar days or working days?


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Keeda welcome again

Guys as per my following for the new cases they are on 6/11/2015 visa applied applicants correct? Did anyone saw granting for anyone after this date?


----------



## appu1982

Hi Friends,

I have got my NSW 190 PR. What is the rite time to land in Sydney for perforamnce testing jobs? As it depends on many factors how many months it takes to get testing job? please suggest.


----------



## saz82

Hey guys. Anyone notice the changes in the immi account after the system maintenance? You can now view correspondence sent from DIBP for additional info even if you are using an agent.


----------



## sanjay776

Like what type of info.




saz82 said:


> Hey guys. Anyone notice the changes in the immi account after the system maintenance? You can now view correspondence sent from DIBP for additional info even if you are using an agent.


----------



## Umas

I am unable to login to immi account yet. Looks like maintenance is still ON.


----------



## RIDA

I have just logged in 5 minutes ago


----------



## Jeeten#80

This looks more professional now.

Also under individual applicant they have given uploaded document count.




saz82 said:


> Hey guys. Anyone notice the changes in the immi account after the system maintenance? You can now view correspondence sent from DIBP for additional info even if you are using an agent.


----------



## saz82

Before, if you were using an agent as the primary contact and you imported your application into a new immi account you could not see the requests sent by DIBP. Now I can see them.




sanjay776 said:


> Like what type of info.


----------



## saz82

Yes. Also the request complete button is now information provided button.



Jeeten#80 said:


> This looks more professional now.
> 
> Also under individual applicant they have given uploaded document count.


----------



## pankun

gurudev said:


> If you are claiming partner points then definitely yes.
> 
> In my case, I uploaded only for myself (primary applicant) and no questions asked.
> 
> But there have been stray instances when secondary applicant CV was also requested for despite not claiming any partner points.
> 
> So uploading the CV for the primary applicant should be good enough. But if you are really worried that you may fall in that corner case then upload your spouse's CV too.


Thank you for your advice. I will upload my wife's CV as well just for safety. 
I have another query about claim work experience. I intend to upload below docs:
1. Certification of employment - HR manager (state that I had been work for 3 years and my salary - signed and stamp)
2. Job duty - Direct manager (also has information about salary - signed)
3. Job offer (18 months period - signed and stamp)
4. Contract (fist contract, 18 months period - signed and stamp)
5. Payslips (just 2 of them and don't have company's stamp)
6. Bank statement

I hope that those are sufficient, but not quite sure. Could you give your opinion about this?

Thank you.
Pankun


----------



## KeeDa

Lots of changes, but many not working. Looks like they intend to make pdf versions of 1022 and 1023 obsolete and have provided web links/ forms for those, but they too are not working now. "?" popup besides "View application status" isn't working. Most of the "?" popups are not working for me. Just blank pages.


----------



## gaus

*Application Update date changed*

Hi Everyone

I lodged my application on 27th October. I got an acknowledgement email from CO on 12th November (Adelaide)... nothing requested... standard email "IMMI Acknowledgement" with the CO name.The application update date changed.

Yesterday night, 10:30pm IST I got a standard email that "Correspondence related to your application has been sent.... ". I read couple of threads and it seems people usually get this kind of email when they use an agent but I'm not.

Today, when I logged in there's no correspondence and also the application update time has changed to 27th October when I filed the application. The status is "Application Received".

Did anyone else experience this? Any thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## brisbane_bound

gaus said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I lodged my application on 27th October. I got an acknowledgement email from CO on 13th November (Adelaide)... nothing requested... standard email "IMMI Acknowledgement" with the CO name.The application update date changed.
> 
> Yesterday night, 10:30pm IST I got a standard email that "Correspondence related to your application has been sent.... ". I read couple of threads and it seems people usually get this kind of email when they use an agent but I'm not.
> 
> Today, when I logged in there's no correspondence and also the application update time has changed to 27th October when I filed the application. The status is "Application Received".
> 
> Did anyone else experience this? Any thoughts.
> 
> Thanks


Yup..Same here
Got mail on 11th sept but now the updated date is 18th July again, day i filed my application

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeeten#80

For me "Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s)" form worked. I had to correct some details. The other links are also working.

Many a one off/intermittent issue.






KeeDa said:


> Lots of changes, but many not working. Looks like they intend to make pdf versions of 1022 and 1023 obsolete and have provided web links/ forms for those, but they too are not working now. "?" popup besides "View application status" isn't working. Most of the "?" popups are not working for me. Just blank pages.


----------



## Jeeten#80

brisbane_bound,

Why don't you update your signature with your visa application details?





brisbane_bound said:


> Yup..Same here
> Got mail on 11th sept but now the updated date is 18th July again, day i filed my application
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> brisbane_bound,
> 
> Why don't you update your signature with your visa application details?


Sorry Jeeten..Been using it on phone and couldnt find option to update..will do it right away

Update : Done 

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## deepgill

I am unable to open my immiaccount


----------



## haisergeant

Does anyone have problem with login to IMMI account? I can login successfully but after clicking the 'continue' button on the information screen, the website navigate me back to the login screen. weird.


----------



## deepgill

Yes i have same problem


----------



## varunkm1706

it is going to be down for some time....mentioned on their website


----------



## gaus

brisbane_bound said:


> Yup..Same here
> Got mail on 11th sept but now the updated date is 18th July again, day i filed my application
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Are you planning to contact the department about it? Also, did you get an email regarding correspondence


----------



## MagicMuffin

*EA Assessment Delay*

Hi, 
I applied for fast track EA assessment on Nov 9th 2015 for my BSc, MSc, 3 years’ experience in first job (which includes the time I spent in UK for MSc) and 1.5 years’ experience in current job. 

On Nov 10th I received a reply from EA to attach pays slips and bank statements for both the jobs.

I attached both for my current job but for my first job I was not having a bank account hence I only attached pay slips. 

Then I received a reply on Nov 13th from EA to split my first job experience in two and they refused to assess one year of my MSc time I spent in England. 

I did split my work experience and resubmitted the application same day on Nov 13th. 

It’s been a week now and I have not received any update or outcome.

Any particular reasons for this delay??


----------



## Umas

Same issue here 



haisergeant said:


> Does anyone have problem with login to IMMI account? I can login successfully but after clicking the 'continue' button on the information screen, the website navigate me back to the login screen. weird.


----------



## brisbane_bound

gaus said:


> Are you planning to contact the department about it? Also, did you get an email regarding correspondence


No email for correspondence.. If u got it then probably CO might have requested for additional documents..seems the maintenance is still under progress so i will wait for atleast 2 days.

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## Makjuly10

Congrats those who got grants... best of luck for future endeavours ... 

I am early july applicant.. and concerned there is something in my case that is causing the delay..
Last time I called them to ask the status..i think they asked me what's the good time they may call ..but i m not sure ... 
Anyway ..people are guessing that it may b something related to my employment verification???? 
Is that so? And do they ask if they want to give you verifications call? 
Your answers would be appreciated ..
Kindly,
A lot worried!!!


----------



## rajrajinin

Makjuly10 said:


> Congrats those who got grants... best of luck for future endeavours ...
> 
> I am early july applicant.. and concerned there is something in my case that is causing the delay..
> Last time I called them to ask the status..i think they asked me what's the good time they may call ..but i m not sure ...
> Anyway ..people are guessing that it may b something related to my employment verification????
> Is that so? And do they ask if they want to give you verifications call?
> Your answers would be appreciated ..
> Kindly,
> A lot worried!!!


Hi, 

There might be two reasons, one as you rightly said, they might be carrying out a verification on your employment. You can check with your HR/Manager if they have got any calls/email.

Second, generally it seems applications from Pakistan and Afghanistan seems to take bit longer time to process. Probably, there are some internal checks with Authorities in these countries that may be adding to the time.

Be patience, wait is all you could do. Hope you get those precious emails in your inbox soon.


----------



## indergreat

Finally submitted the application and paid the fees ...... creating HAP ID ..... by the way the HAP ID page is not opening, any ideas ....


----------



## sanjay776

Hi Inder,

I am also trying to submit the fees but site is not working...when did you paid the fees? Can you please share the link.

Regds,





indergreat said:


> Finally submitted the application and paid the fees ...... creating HAP ID ..... by the way the HAP ID page is not opening, any ideas ....


----------



## sanjay776

Hi Varun,

Till what time it is down. I am trying to pay the DIAC fees but site is not working.

Regds,




varunkm1706 said:


> it is going to be down for some time....mentioned on their website


----------



## indergreat

I just paid the fee at 5:16 pm exact time today ....


----------



## indergreat

try on this link guys .... https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


----------



## Umas

indergreat said:


> try on this link guys .... https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


Those who are unable to login .. Remove cookies and close the browser and open the browser again .. It worked for me ...


----------



## yasmeenaaa

i need to ask for something now they wrote in my application 61 attachments have been received by the department.
Maximum 60 attachments are allowed for this application.

i uploaded some docs jpg thats why it was too much papers , now i didn't upload the pcc also what should i do


----------



## KeeDa

yasmeenaaa said:


> i need to ask for something now they wrote in my application 61 attachments have been received by the department.
> Maximum 60 attachments are allowed for this application.
> 
> i uploaded some docs jpg thats why it was too much papers , now i didn't upload the pcc also what should i do


They mean to say "60 allowed for this applicant". As long as your own documents are under 60, you can still upload more. If your own limit (and not the combined limit) has reached, wait for your CO to request you the PCC and you can then email it to them.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

KeeDa said:


> They mean to say "60 allowed for this applicant". As long as your own documents are under 60, you can still upload more. If your own limit (and not the combined limit) has reached, wait for your CO to request you the PCC and you can then email it to them.


but i want to upload before case officer allocating to our case
can i upload them on the other applicant docs which didnt reach 60


----------



## MagicMuffin

Hi, 
I applied for fast track EA assessment on Nov 9th 2015 for my BSc in Electrical Engineering, MSc, 3 years’ experience in first job (which includes the time I spent in UK for MSc) and 1.5 years’ experience in current job. 

On Nov 10th, I received a reply from EA to attach pays slips and bank statements for both the jobs.
I attached both for my current job but for my first job I was not having a bank account hence I only attached pay slips. 

Then I received a reply on Nov 13th from EA to split my first job experience in two and they refused to assess one year of my MSc time I spent in England. 
I split my work experience and resubmitted the application same day on Nov 13th. 

It’s been more than a week now and I have not received any update or outcome.

Any particular reasons for this delay??


----------



## Pinpraxy

hi all

I am newly signed in to this Forum, but was reading and following you guys from long time... 

I have applied for 189, visa lodging done, Medical and PCC also done (15th Nov) and verification also over... now waiting for the visa...


----------



## Pinpraxy

Hi all

Anybody have applied visa for your parents or for your in laws... 
I got 189 invitation and visa lodged- PCC and medical verified also (18th nov). i am worried as my mother in laws visa is also part of it... will there be any hiccup.. what will the time taken for visa grant. Mine is with Brisbane team..

Any inputs???


----------



## Jeeten#80

Welcome to this Forum.

All The Best with your Visa!


Kindly share your timeline for the benefit of fellow forum members.




Pinpraxy said:


> hi all
> 
> I am newly signed in to this Forum, but was reading and following you guys from long time...
> 
> I have applied for 189, visa lodging done, Medical and PCC also done (15th Nov) and verification also over... now waiting for the visa...


----------



## Jeeten#80

The documentation for Dependents OTHER THAN Spouse/Child is very tedious.

Refer my post for details: *190 Visa Gang Lodged in Jan/Feb 2015*


Read this for further details: *Including family members in your application*


Following a checklist compiled on the bases of information shared in this forum.


Joint account statement*
Death certificate of the deceased Parent
Affidavit of Primary Applicant and Dependent Parent
Address proof (passport, AADHAAR Card, Ration Card...)
Primary Applicants birth certificate
Ration card copy
Dependent Parents Birth Certificate
School Leaving Certificate
47A form
Dependent Parents Passport (showing same address as Primary Applicant) - the older, the better
PAN card (for both Primary Applicants and Dependent Father showing Name)
AADHAR card (for both Primary Applicants and Dependent Parents showing common address)
Any Utility bills in Dependent Parents for your current address (Electricity, Telephone, Mobile or Cooking Gas bill)






Pinpraxy said:


> Hi all
> 
> Anybody have applied visa for your parents or for your in laws...
> I got 189 invitation and visa lodged- PCC and medical verified also (18th nov). i am worried as my mother in laws visa is also part of it... will there be any hiccup.. what will the time taken for visa grant. Mine is with Brisbane team..
> 
> Any inputs???


----------



## Pinpraxy

Thanks a lot Jeeten... following is the detail...

Your parents/ in laws were also applicants?? how long it took you to get the visa???

I am bit worried...
----------------------------------
189 |261312 - Developer Programmer

IELTS L-8 R-7 W-7.5 S-8 
EOI- 189 -- 09/10/2015
MEDICAL --11/11/2015
PCC - 15/11/2015
Supporting doc for in law - 16/11/2015
VISA GRANT--awaited??? 
06/11/2015 - Invited
11/11/2015 - Visa Applied
11/11/2015 - Docs
17/11/2015 - Health
xx/xx/2015 - PCC
XX/XX/2015 - Grant


----------



## Jeeten#80

My Parents/In-laws weren't co-applicants, as they weren't eligible.


Also it would have been very difficult to prove their dependency on me.




Pinpraxy said:


> Thanks a lot Jeeten... following is the detail...
> 
> Your parents/ in laws were also applicants?? how long it took you to get the visa???
> 
> I am bit worried...
> ----------------------------------
> 189 |261312 - Developer Programmer
> 
> IELTS L-8 R-7 W-7.5 S-8
> EOI- 189 -- 09/10/2015
> MEDICAL --11/11/2015
> PCC - 15/11/2015
> Supporting doc for in law - 16/11/2015
> VISA GRANT--awaited???
> 06/11/2015 - Invited
> 11/11/2015 - Visa Applied
> 11/11/2015 - Docs
> 17/11/2015 - Health
> xx/xx/2015 - PCC
> XX/XX/2015 - Grant


----------



## Shah Zaib

Visa applied on 04/11/15. Just wanted some additional info regarding security checks. Do DIBP or their embassy contact the interior ministry of relevant country for verification purposes or use their own sources. Can anyone elaborate the kind of security checks they perform and when do they start these security checks after submission of visa application.


----------



## Heywb

Shah Zaib said:


> Visa applied on 04/11/15. Just wanted some additional info regarding security checks. Do DIBP or their embassy contact the interior ministry of relevant country for verification purposes or use their own sources. Can anyone elaborate the kind of security checks they perform and when do they start these security checks after submission of visa application.


hi Shahzaib,

I applied the visa and didnt wait for CO allocation for medicals and PCC, I uploaded PCC and also applied for medicals online and got appointment. The result was CO alloted to me within two weeks of Visa application. I suggest to get the PCC from local police service center in your city and upload is ASAP if you want quick result. I think PCC is enough for CO to verify and they normally verify the PCC refernce letter number.


----------



## murtza4u

Dear Experts,

I submitted my application on 18-Sep and got Immi Assessment Commence email on 27-Oct so my "Last Updated" date in my immi account changed to 27-Oct. After that my case gone through several stages including my employment and a couple of other verifications were done. Now during the recent update to immi account (on 21-22) my application's "Last Updated" date is reset to 18-Sep again (when I submitted my app.) I am thinking if DIBP lost my previous proceedings and now will they again start from scratch? including my verifications etc...?? What do you think guys?

Last updated date shouldn't be reset as every record/entry should have stored in their repository. Any idea?

KeeDa?


----------



## Jahirul

Hi Guys,

I have got invitation today. Planning to submit application after 1 month.

Meanwhile, what are the documents I need to prepare? 
Shall I clear the medical & PCC now?

Appreciate your suggestions. :noidea:


----------



## Jeeten#80

Refer my referenced & interlinked posts for details : *Document Checklist and PCC / Medicals / IED / Etc...*




Jahirul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got invitation today. Planning to submit application after 1 month.
> 
> Meanwhile, what are the documents I need to prepare?
> Shall I clear the medical & PCC now?
> 
> Appreciate your suggestions. :noidea:


----------



## andreyx108b

Guys if are lodging your visa after invite please add your case to the tracker, it will help you and others to estimate date of your grant.


----------



## krdheerajkumar

I would suggest to take your medicals once you lodge the visa this way you can save few days in your IED. However the PCC completely depends on the timelines in your country and the the number of PCC's you have to obtain.


----------



## ali19

Hey Everyone,
I applied for 189 Visa (60 Points) on 3rd Nov. and submitted PCC AND Medicals on 11th Nov. The CO was assigned on 16th Nov. and asked for form 80 and form 1221. I have two questions

1- Do CO usually make a verification call ?? and if they do, What kind of questions do they ask??
2- Secondly, I uploaded a form 1023 (Notification of incorrect answers) to remove my parents as dependent family members, However, on Immiaccount, they are still showing as my dependent family members and their PCC and healths checks are required?? What should i Do??

P.S: I have now uploaded form 80 and form 1221 and clicked on information provided tab.

Looking forward to hear from you guys.

Many Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

murtza4u said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I submitted my application on 18-Sep and got Immi Assessment Commence email on 27-Oct so my "Last Updated" date in my immi account changed to 27-Oct. After that my case gone through several stages including my employment and a couple of other verifications were done. Now during the recent update to immi account (on 21-22) my application's "Last Updated" date is reset to 18-Sep again (when I submitted my app.) I am thinking if DIBP lost my previous proceedings and now will they again start from scratch? including my verifications etc...?? What do you think guys?
> 
> Last updated date shouldn't be reset as every record/entry should have stored in their repository. Any idea?
> 
> KeeDa?


No idea whats happened mate. I've never seen this before. Maybe wait a few days and then call them to point out this discrepancy.



ali19 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I applied for 189 Visa (60 Points) on 3rd Nov. and submitted PCC AND Medicals on 11th Nov. The CO was assigned on 16th Nov. and asked for form 80 and form 1221. I have two questions
> 
> 1- Do CO usually make a verification call ?? and if they do, What kind of questions do they ask??
> 2- Secondly, I uploaded a form 1023 (Notification of incorrect answers) to remove my parents as dependent family members, However, on Immiaccount, they are still showing as my dependent family members and their PCC and healths checks are required?? What should i Do??
> 
> P.S: I have now uploaded form 80 and form 1221 and clicked on information provided tab.
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you guys.
> 
> Many Thanks


1- Could be a CO, or some other agency. See if below links help you with some questions:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8322-employment-verification-please-help.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...verification-please-urgent-help-required.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...se-info-received-should-withdraw-reapply.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7787186-post5763.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/895498-reference-letter-verification.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/798138-employment-verification.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8574122-post680.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-996.html#post8605177

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaited-august-2015-a-97.html#post8287386

2- Its been just a few weeks since you submitted 1023. Either wait a bit more for them to take action on it, or try calling them.

You having clicked the button was right thing to do because you've satisfied all the requested documents.


----------



## Makjuly10

Co contacted after two months from the date of my visa application and asked for medical pcc and additional forms... isn't the verification part done in those two months???? As in i have already submitted my bank statement & payslips etc..asked my HR's but they did not yet recieve any call/email...


----------



## murtza4u

Makjuly10 said:


> Co contacted after two months from the date of my visa application and asked for medical pcc and additional forms... isn't the verification part done in those two months???? As in i have already submitted my bank statement & payslips etc..asked my HR's but they did not yet recieve any call/email...


No, verification will start now. Keep in touch with your HR


----------



## andreyx108b

murtza4u said:


> No, verification will start now. Keep in touch with your HR


It might never start.


----------



## vishwasramadas

Good Morning Everyone....


Finally i have got my Visa.....


----------



## KeeDa

vishwasramadas said:


> Good Morning Everyone....
> 
> 
> Finally i have got my Visa.....


Congrats, mate. That was a long wait.


----------



## hnmn4444

ali19 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I applied for 189 Visa (60 Points) on 3rd Nov. and submitted PCC AND Medicals on 11th Nov. The CO was assigned on 16th Nov. and asked for form 80 and form 1221. I have two questions
> 
> 1- Do CO usually make a verification call ?? and if they do, What kind of questions do they ask??
> 2- Secondly, I uploaded a form 1023 (Notification of incorrect answers) to remove my parents as dependent family members, However, on Immiaccount, they are still showing as my dependent family members and their PCC and healths checks are required?? What should i Do??
> 
> P.S: I have now uploaded form 80 and form 1221 and clicked on information provided tab.
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you guys.
> 
> Many Thanks



Hi ali did you try calling on the DIBP and discuss the issue of yours to them. I think you will definitely find a way by doing so. Clearly mention that you have added your parent as dependent family members and now you want to remove them from the application.


----------



## hnmn4444

vishwasramadas said:


> Good Morning Everyone....
> 
> 
> Finally i have got my Visa.....


Congrats vishwasramadas. After all the stressful wait you finally achieved your dream grant.


----------



## pareshs

Hey Guys, 


Received my grant this morning. Applying as accountant was a long wait but finally received grant after 90 days of waiting. What a start to the morning!


----------



## vikram3151981

Congrats Vishwas & Paresh
All the best for next steps


----------



## ikisst21

Anyone who was contacted in early Nov and heard something back from CO? 
I was asked for spouse's English evidence or paying VAC2 on 4.Nov but haven't heard anything back from my CO


----------



## indergreat

vishwasramadas said:


> Good Morning Everyone....
> 
> 
> Finally i have got my Visa.....


Congratz buddy, any ideas why it took 8 months, that's really long time, what employment documents you had submitted, any idea if personal job verification was done


----------



## Pinpraxy

Congrats Vishwa... One more out of waiting pain.... All the best...


----------



## Pinpraxy

Congrats... all the best wishes... 

waiting for this day...


----------



## hnmn4444

pareshs said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> Received my grant this morning. Applying as accountant was a long wait but finally received grant after 90 days of waiting. What a start to the morning!


Congrates paresh. 


Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## hnmn4444

Did anyone of the September applicants got grants today. I observed that the people who applied on October has faster grants I guess. 

I contacted DIBP last week. But there is no use they said they can't say anything about the grant. Soon I am reaching 30days milestone since CO contact. Hopefully wait and see how it goes. 

Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hi Friends,

How to know if job verification is done or not. I have seem signatures of many members there where they mentioned the date on which their job verification being done...

Thanks.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

vishwasramadas said:


> Good Morning Everyone....
> 
> 
> Finally i have got my Visa.....



Confrats Vishwas,

a simple question to you.. how did you remain 'patient' for 8 months? I am already pass 6 months and feeling very gittery...


----------



## Bimz

Hi All, I got the invite today. I'm filling the info and although I have mentioned that I am not applying for migration of any of my dependents but it gives me option to mention my dependents who are not included in this application and are not migrating with me. Is it Ok to mention my parents and siblings in this latter section? They wouldn't be asking me for their medicals and docs, because I'm not including them in my application as dependent applicants? And if I don't mention them in my application this time, would it be contradictory if I apply for their visa in seperate application as dependents, becuase situation changed?

Also, I got my complete medicals done last year December for another visa category but I don't wish to reuse the same as that would set my last date of entry to a latest date, while I need some time to plan for the journey and all. So would it be Ok to mention my HAPID and mention later or somewhere in comments that I want to get the medicals done again?


----------



## Pinpraxy

Hey.. Anybody have anytime applied for the parents or In laws??? 

Need inputs......


----------



## gaus

Congratulations pareshs and vishwasramadas. Best of luck for the future


----------



## pankun

andreyx108b said:


> Guys if are lodging your visa after invite please add your case to the tracker, it will help you and others to estimate date of your grant.


where can I add my case? I've just lodged visa this morning


----------



## bansalch

Hi friends,

Just got the CO assigned today. They have asked me to submit 1221, form 80 and health certificate only. At this stage they have not asked for my US PCC clearance. While in my application I have given US addresses where I stayed for more than 2 years, is it possible that the CO will ask for it after I submit form 80?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

pankun said:


> where can I add my case? I've just lodged visa this morning


I cant send you a pm - just google: myimmitracker all cases are there.


----------



## andreyx108b

bansalch said:


> Hi friends, Just got the CO assigned today. They have asked me to submit 1221, form 80 and health certificate only. At this stage they have not asked for my US PCC clearance. While in my application I have given US addresses where I stayed for more than 2 years, is it possible that the CO will ask for it after I submit form 80? Thanks


Very likely. Did you get your pcc already? If yes upload it.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

bansalch said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just got the CO assigned today. They have asked me to submit 1221, form 80 and health certificate only. At this stage they have not asked for my US PCC clearance. While in my application I have given US addresses where I stayed for more than 2 years, is it possible that the CO will ask for it after I submit form 80?
> 
> Thanks



what is your timeline ?


----------



## Galaxy1

Dear All,

Nice to be a part of this forum after clearing three hurdles (PTE, +ve ACS, EOI) and reached this milestone. 

Yesterday I got invitation for 189 visa (261313) and now I have to focus on visa application submission.

Please let me know the documents required for submission of 189 visa and what is the timeline for this process.

Now I will be the active member of this forum from today onward. 


Thanks & Regards,
Galaxy1


----------



## hnmn4444

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Nice to be a part of this forum after clearing three hurdles (PTE, +ve ACS, EOI) and reached this milestone.
> 
> Yesterday I got invitation for 189 visa (261313) and now I have to focus on visa application submission.
> 
> Please let me know the documents required for submission of 189 visa and what is the timeline for this process.
> 
> Now I will be the active member of this forum from today onward.
> 
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Galaxy1


You welcome my friend. I wish you get a direct grant soon.

Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## jango28

Long wait...


----------



## goodtimes

jango28 said:


> Long wait...


WOW ... that's really loooooong wait... an idea why the delay? All the best...


----------



## seledi

Hi Guys,
Need answers for the Following q's as I found these as a must in my CO's mail to me.

1) Please provide details of your proposed arrival date in Australia - you must nominate a
city and a state or territory.
2) Please state the purpose of your journey and your intended residential address in
Australia - you must nominate a city and a state or territory

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## Majician

bansalch said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just got the CO assigned today. They have asked me to submit 1221, form 80 and health certificate only. At this stage they have not asked for my US PCC clearance. While in my application I have given US addresses where I stayed for more than 2 years, is it possible that the CO will ask for it after I submit form 80?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Can you share your timeline here?

Thanks


----------



## jango28

goodtimes said:


> WOW ... that's really loooooong wait... an idea why the delay? All the best...


Routine checks...


----------



## goodtimes

jango28 said:


> Routine checks...


Damn... must be GSM Adelaide i guess...


----------



## abbasraza

How much time GSM brisbane team normally takes for revisit your application? 33 days passed since CO is assigned


----------



## andreyx108b

abbasraza said:


> How much time GSM brisbane team normally takes for revisit your application? 33 days passed since CO is assigned


4-6 weeks normally.


----------



## murtza4u

andreyx108b said:


> It might never start.


They do for almost all the applicants from Pakistan.


----------



## murtza4u

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> How to know if job verification is done or not. I have seem signatures of many members there where they mentioned the date on which their job verification being done...
> 
> Thanks.


Keep in touch with your HR


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone

I have a question regarding the documents to submit for employment. The details are as below.
Company 1 - Non relevant as per ACS ( 4 years)
Company 2 - relevant as per ACS ( 1 year 8 months)
Company 3 - relevant as per ACS ( 9 months - current)

The problem is that I don't have payslips for all 4 years in company 1. I have payslips for only last 5 months. However I do have offer letter , joining letter , relieving letter , bank statements ( excluding 1st 6 months) , form 26AS. 
Would it be fine if I don't upload payslips for company 1 which is non relevant as per ACS.

For company 2 and 3 I have all the above documents I mentioned including payslips which I am planning to upload. 
Will these documents suffice?
Also I am not claiming any points for experience since I have only 2 years 5 months of relevant experience.


----------



## arythedj

Dear seniors,

I just lodged my 189 application around 7 hours ago.
I am the primary applicant and I included my wife and my child.
We are onshore applicants.
In the application, I can see now that bridging visa has been granted but only to my wife and my child. There is no my name there.

There is also a link to view the bridging visa grant notification but when I clicked, it displays the below:
"Correspondence for this application is currently being sent to the Primary Applicant at the following email address:
<my email address>
Please check your spam filter if you have not received any correspondence.
To change the address for receiving correspondence, please use the Change of email address link in the Update us page.
No correspondence is available for the selected application. "

But I never receive the email in relation to the bridging visa.

Anyone had experience on this?


----------



## bansalch

yasmeenaaa said:


> what is your timeline ?


*Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - 261112

01/09/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
08/09/2015 - ACS Result
24/10/2015 - AFP and India PCC
04/11/2015 - PTE Exam
05/11/2015 - PTE Result - 90|90|90|90
05/11/2015 - EOI Submitted - 70 points
06/11/2015 - Invite
10/11/2015 - App. submitted
23/11/2015 - Contact by CO for Form 80, 1221 and Health Exams
25/11/2015 - Health Exam scheduled
XX/XX/2015 - US FBI PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant
*


----------



## bansalch

Majician said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you share your timeline here?
> 
> Thanks


*Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - 261112

01/09/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
08/09/2015 - ACS Result
24/10/2015 - AFP and India PCC
04/11/2015 - PTE Exam
05/11/2015 - PTE Result - 90|90|90|90
05/11/2015 - EOI Submitted - 70 points
06/11/2015 - Invite
10/11/2015 - App. submitted
23/11/2015 - Contact by CO for Form 80, 1221 and Health Exams
25/11/2015 - Health Exam scheduled
XX/XX/2015 - US FBI PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant
*


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

andreyx108b said:


> 4-6 weeks normally.


Do you think it is better to try to call the CO or will they automatically come back to your appln? I'm sitting right now at 2 months and 4 days after lodging visa. And in 3 days it will be 1 month since allocation of CO. Is it too early to call?


----------



## bansalch

Wait for a day and then if you do not get the email, check your immi account for correspondence. If the email is still not there or your visa notification is not available, call up DIBP



arythedj said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> I just lodged my 189 application around 7 hours ago.
> I am the primary applicant and I included my wife and my child.
> We are onshore applicants.
> In the application, I can see now that bridging visa has been granted but only to my wife and my child. There is no my name there.
> 
> There is also a link to view the bridging visa grant notification but when I clicked, it displays the below:
> "Correspondence for this application is currently being sent to the Primary Applicant at the following email address:
> <my email address>
> Please check your spam filter if you have not received any correspondence.
> To change the address for receiving correspondence, please use the Change of email address link in the Update us page.
> No correspondence is available for the selected application. "
> 
> But I never receive the email in relation to the bridging visa.
> 
> Anyone had experience on this?


----------



## bansalch

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Do you think it is better to try to call the CO or will they automatically come back to your appln? I'm sitting right now at 2 months and 4 days after lodging visa. And in 3 days it will be 1 month since allocation of CO. Is it too early to call?


Have you emailed them? The CO first prefers an email. Send one and if no reply in 7 days then call


----------



## bansalch

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have a question regarding the documents to submit for employment. The details are as below.
> Company 1 - Non relevant as per ACS ( 4 years)
> Company 2 - relevant as per ACS ( 1 year 8 months)
> Company 3 - relevant as per ACS ( 9 months - current)
> 
> The problem is that I don't have payslips for all 4 years in company 1. I have payslips for only last 5 months. However I do have offer letter , joining letter , relieving letter , bank statements ( excluding 1st 6 months) , form 26AS.
> Would it be fine if I don't upload payslips for company 1 which is non relevant as per ACS.
> 
> For company 2 and 3 I have all the above documents I mentioned including payslips which I am planning to upload.
> Will these documents suffice?
> Also I am not claiming any points for experience since I have only 2 years 5 months of relevant experience.




Submit as many documents as you have. They just need to verify if you have been employed in a legal manner.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

bansalch said:


> Have you emailed them? The CO first prefers an email. Send one and if no reply in 7 days then call


I haven't contacted them in any way because I thought I read something in their instructions that we shouldn't contact them until 3 months are over after lodging visa.


----------



## bansalch

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I haven't contacted them in any way because I thought I read something in their instructions that we shouldn't contact them until 3 months are over after lodging visa.


If you have submitted all documents and recently cleared medicals, then you should wait for another week before emailing them. Time your call before 18 Dec. Most of the offices have a shut down of 2 weeks from 18 Dec until 3 Jan.


----------



## bansalch

Hi folks,

In my application I had forgotten to mention that I have a Social Security Number from USA. Is it necessary to mention that? Should I file for a correction form to mention the same or just put it in the form 80 and form 1221 and that should be ok?


----------



## Galaxy1

Dear All,

what are all the documents required to get PCC in India. 
Do we need to submit any proof of applying 189 visa for Australia (like mail confirmation from Australia or ACS document, etc...) ?

Thanks in-advance for your information.


----------



## jamesjosephpt

Keep a printout of your visa application receipt and invitation letter when you go to your nearest PSK.
They might ask for this as a proof.

Regards,
jamesjosephpt
IELTS-7
Lodged application with 65 points -20-Aug-2015
PCC,Medicals Done and uploaded the docs -28-Aug-2015
CO Allocated- 10-Oct-2015 (Information requested)
Submitted extra docs on - 15-Oct-2015
Visa Grant -Not Yet


----------



## gd2015

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> what are all the documents required to get PCC in India.
> Do we need to submit any proof of applying 189 visa for Australia (like mail confirmation from Australia or ACS document, etc...) ?
> 
> Thanks in-advance for your information.


I got my PCC done today. These days they are asking for proof of country for which PCC in needed even though its not mentioned in the checklist.. I took a printout of visa invitation mail which I received.


----------



## seledi

Hi Guys,
Need answers for the Following q's as I found these as a must in my CO's mail to me.

1) Please provide details of your proposed arrival date in Australia - you must nominate a
city and a state or territory.
2) Please state the purpose of your journey and your intended residential address in
Australia - you must nominate a city and a state or territory

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## hnmn4444

Is there any difference between an Offshore applicant and an onshore applicants visa grant times since the CO allocation. Is it true that online applicants gets the grant a bit easier than the offshore applicants.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Hi Guys,

After the update to the immi portal, i noticed the CO correspondence and some of my documents were missing and also, my visa application status reverted back to what it was when i lodged on 17th September.

Earlier, the last updated date was 2nd November, now it shows 17th September.

I called my agent and he is in touch with the DIBP to find out what happened.

Just letting you know as an FYI to check your application status in the immiaccount and make sure everything is in order.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

hnmn4444 said:


> Is there any difference between an Offshore applicant and an onshore applicants visa grant times since the CO allocation. Is it true that online applicants gets the grant a bit easier than the offshore applicants.


Yes, it is true, onshore applicant get the grant much quicker than offshore appilcants. But i wouldn't say it is easier. As some of the routine checks happen with onshore applicants as well.

In terms of time, i would say, 3-6 weeks faster than offshore in most cases.


----------



## hnmn4444

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After the update to the immi portal, i noticed the CO correspondence and some of my documents were missing and also, my visa application status reverted back to what it was when i lodged on 17th September.
> 
> Earlier, the last updated date was 2nd November, now it shows 17th September.
> 
> I called my agent and he is in touch with the DIBP to find out what happened.
> 
> Just letting you know as an FYI to check your application status in the immiaccount and make sure everything is in order.


I think the DIBP site is under maintenance and the interface is totally changed thats the reason why i guess you have such a change i think. Just push your agent to sort it out by calling to immi.


----------



## gaus

Hi 

What is the best way of getting touch with the CO. I don't want to make a call yet, because the CO was allocated just 10 days back, but at the same time I want to let CO know that I'm not able to see some correspondence.

For those who have emailed CO's earlier, have you contacted on direct CO email address or via "gsm.allocated"

Please advise. 

Thanks


----------



## jango28

goodtimes said:


> Damn... must be GSM Adelaide i guess...


You bet


----------



## yasmeenaaa

how i will know if the co started to check my case but didn't send for any requested docs, is there anything changing on the immi account , now it is received ?


----------



## shanks957

Hey mate

you submitted all docs in April and yet to get grant! Any specific reason that you are aware of?



jango28 said:


> You bet


----------



## namitb

All, I have joined the forum today . I have got a invite today to apply for visa. 
My query is that I don't have a Birth certificate a. Can I use any alternate documents ?



189|ICT SoftwareEngineer |PTE 88|EOI: 65 Points |Sumitted 19-11-2015|Invited: 23-11-2015


----------



## KeeDa

namitb said:


> All, I have joined the forum today . I have got a invite today to apply for visa.
> My query is that I don't have a Birth certificate a. Can I use any alternate documents ?
> 
> 
> 
> 189|ICT SoftwareEngineer |PTE 88|EOI: 65 Points |Sumitted 19-11-2015|Invited: 23-11-2015


Yes, for the category "Birth or Age, Evidence of", there are many options like "Passport", "School Leaving Certificate with Date of Birth", etc.


----------



## hnmn4444

gaus said:


> Hi
> 
> What is the best way of getting touch with the CO. I don't want to make a call yet, because the CO was allocated just 10 days back, but at the same time I want to let CO know that I'm not able to see some correspondence.
> 
> For those who have emailed CO's earlier, have you contacted on direct CO email address or via "gsm.allocated"
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


We can't directly contact the CO I believe because when ever we call to the 7000 number the automated voice says we can't hear anything from the CO but we can speak to the DIBP information officer. The information officer helps us if we are in need to sort out any issues of documentation and other info.

They won't say anything about when the CO gets back to application. 

In your case 10days is too early to call them I reckon. Wait for one more week and try to call them. By the way when did u got allocated with CO.

GUD LUCK. 

Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## hnmn4444

namitb said:


> All, I have joined the forum today . I have got a invite today to apply for visa.
> My query is that I don't have a Birth certificate a. Can I use any alternate documents ?
> 
> 
> 
> 189|ICT SoftwareEngineer |PTE 88|EOI: 65 Points |Sumitted 19-11-2015|Invited: 23-11-2015


You can attach SSC certificate or else even passport.


Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus

hnmn4444 said:


> We can't directly contact the CO I believe because when ever we call to the 7000 number the automated voice says we can't hear anything from the CO but we can speak to the DIBP information officer. The information officer helps us if we are in need to sort out any issues of documentation and other info.
> 
> They won't say anything about when the CO gets back to application.
> 
> In your case 10days is too early to call them I reckon. Wait for one more week and try to call them. By the way when did u got allocated with CO.
> 
> GUD LUCK.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk



Thanks. The CO got allocated on 12th November. My concern is that during the recent maintenance window, I got an email saying some communication has been sent. But I don't see anything in the immi account. I just want to double check.


----------



## hnmn4444

gaus said:


> Thanks. The CO got allocated on 12th November. My concern is that during the recent maintenance window, I got an email saying some communication has been sent. But I don't see anything in the immi account. I just want to double check.


Did u check your mail usually the request for information is sent to mail. At the same time it will be in IMMI account. Just check it otherwise just call them and ask for it.

Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

bansalch said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> In my application I had forgotten to mention that I have a Social Security Number from USA. Is it necessary to mention that? Should I file for a correction form to mention the same or just put it in the form 80 and form 1221 and that should be ok?


I don't know how necessary it is to mention that but I did mention it as a national ID I have had in the past. But I only mentioned it on form 80, not on the main application. I didn't attach any proof or scan of the SSN card. I figured that it is not important.


----------



## alokagrawal

subscribing


----------



## yasmeenaaa

alokagrawal said:


> subscribing


welcome alok


----------



## bansalch

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I don't know how necessary it is to mention that but I did mention it as a national ID I have had in the past. But I only mentioned it on form 80, not on the main application. I didn't attach any proof or scan of the SSN card. I figured that it is not important.


Thanks buddy


----------



## SmartB

A quick question to the good folks on here...I'm in the process of submitting a family application and for some reason unknown, I'm able to generate/submit the HAP ID/My health declaration only for myself but not for my family members. I can see their names, D.O.Bs, profile under "My health declarations" but if I click on any name besides mine then -> "View health assessment" and then "Organize health examination" the eMedical window opens but with only my details (HAP ID, etc...) 

Is this normal since I'm yet to submit my application or is this some glitch with the website? 

Thanks as you reply
Regards,
SB


----------



## desiSydney

arythedj said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> I just lodged my 189 application around 7 hours ago.
> I am the primary applicant and I included my wife and my child.
> We are onshore applicants.
> In the application, I can see now that bridging visa has been granted but only to my wife and my child. There is no my name there.
> 
> There is also a link to view the bridging visa grant notification but when I clicked, it displays the below:
> "Correspondence for this application is currently being sent to the Primary Applicant at the following email address:
> <my email address>
> Please check your spam filter if you have not received any correspondence.
> To change the address for receiving correspondence, please use the Change of email address link in the Update us page.
> No correspondence is available for the selected application. "
> 
> But I never receive the email in relation to the bridging visa.
> 
> Anyone had experience on this?


Yes I was the primary applicant and I was issued bridging visa a week after my wife received it.Not sure why.


----------



## ohtea

I Hi,

I decided to give Adelaide a call as my 28 days ended today. They confirmed what others have been saying on the forum that they are really busy and currently running 3-5 weeks behind.

So it sadly, looks like I probably won't get looked at again/get a grant until the new year since they close for a couple of weeks around Christmas and new year.

On a positive note though, it was useful talking to them, as they answered a question/concern I had about the evidence requested (& subsequently uploaded) related to my defacto relationship.

So, if anyone is waiting more than 7 days for an email response from Adelaide it is worth giving them call.

Good luck everyone!

OhTea


__________________
Visa: *189 - Skilled Independent*
ANZSCO Code: *252411* (Occupational Therapist)
Skills Assessment: *21st November 2014*
IELTS: *9th May 2015, 8 overall* (R: 8.5, L: 8.5, W: 8, S: 9)
Partner's IELTS: *9th May 2015, 7 overall* (R: 8, L: 8, W: 7, S: 8.5)
Health Checks: *2nd July 2015*
EOI Submitted: *7th July 2015 with 60 points*
Invitation to Lodge: *7th September 2015*
Visa Lodged: *19th September 2015*
Case Officer Assigned: *26th October 2015* (Adelaide)
Police Checks: *7th November 2015* (mine & partner's) - UK, France, Malaysia
Request Completed: *13th November 2015*
Grant: ?
Permanent move: ?


----------



## m0t0k0

i experienced the same thing with me and my dependent, i had to email my Case Officer to ask for HAP ID. the CO eventually generated the HAP ID for my dependent and emailed to us. after the CO did this, the Organize health examination link now appears under my dependent.



SmartB said:


> A quick question to the good folks on here...I'm in the process of submitting a family application and for some reason unknown, I'm able to generate/submit the HAP ID/My health declaration only for myself but not for my family members. I can see their names, D.O.Bs, profile under "My health declarations" but if I click on any name besides mine then -> "View health assessment" and then "Organize health examination" the eMedical window opens but with only my details (HAP ID, etc...)
> 
> Is this normal since I'm yet to submit my application or is this some glitch with the website?
> 
> Thanks as you reply
> Regards,
> SB


----------



## bansalch

ohtea said:


> I Hi,
> 
> I decided to give Adelaide a call as my 28 days ended today. They confirmed what others have been saying on the forum that they are really busy and currently running 3-5 weeks behind.
> 
> So it sadly, looks like I probably won't get looked at again/get a grant until the new year since they close for a couple of weeks around Christmas and new year.
> 
> On a positive note though, it was useful talking to them, as they answered a question/concern I had about the evidence requested (& subsequently uploaded) related to my defacto relationship.
> 
> So, if anyone is waiting more than 7 days for an email response from Adelaide it is worth giving them call.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> OhTea
> 
> 
> __________________
> Visa: *189 - Skilled Independent*
> ANZSCO Code: *252411* (Occupational Therapist)
> Skills Assessment: *21st November 2014*
> IELTS: *9th May 2015, 8 overall* (R: 8.5, L: 8.5, W: 8, S: 9)
> Partner's IELTS: *9th May 2015, 7 overall* (R: 8, L: 8, W: 7, S: 8.5)
> Health Checks: *2nd July 2015*
> EOI Submitted: *7th July 2015 with 60 points*
> Invitation to Lodge: *7th September 2015*
> Visa Lodged: *19th September 2015*
> Case Officer Assigned: *26th October 2015* (Adelaide)
> Police Checks: *7th November 2015* (mine & partner's) - UK, France, Malaysia
> Request Completed: *13th November 2015*
> Grant: ?
> Permanent move: ?


Please share the contact number for Adelaide


----------



## bansalch

Form 80 question:

*Since I am in Australia, people who have lodged an onshore application will be in a better state to answer my query.
*

Question 28: Give details of your arrival in Australia
Since I am already here, should I give a date when I arrived first to Australia or the recent most date when I returned from an overseas trip?


----------



## haisergeant

*My Health Declarations*

I just filled 9 pages of My Health Declarations, however, the status is submitted but I didn't see any referral letter or HAP ID, is there any problem with the system?

You can take a look at the screenshot:


----------



## haisergeant

Anyone has the same problem like me?


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hi Friends,

How to know if job verification is done or not. I have seem signatures of many members there where they mentioned the date on which their job verification being done...

Thanks.


----------



## haisergeant

One more question:
- Is it "lodged visa application" the same with "submitted visa application"? That means we already paid the visa fee/payment? So after making payment, we can generate HAP ID and referral letter for medical, is that right?
- I didn't submit my application yet. The status of my visa application is "ready to submit", I also didn't make any payment. I just want to make the medical first, but the system seems not to generate the referral letter for me.

If this is the case, I think the system has checked that I have an application 'ready to submit', so that the system does not generate HAP ID for me and my family. So in this case, I think I have 2 options:
- remove current "My Health Declarations", after making payment for visa fee, I will have the ability to generate HAP ID and referral letter.
OR
- remove current "visa application - 189" and remove current "My Health Declarations", that will make the system recognizes that I don't have any visa application yet. so it will allow me to create HAP ID and referral letter.

I really don't know what option I should choose now. Any advice from expert?

Thanks


----------



## mahesh1985

*Amount debited from Credit card for spouse Addition*

Hi all,

Here are my timelines:

lodged: 04-aug-2015,
Added spouse as non-migrating depenedant
CO contact: 24-sep-2015(requested medicals & PCC for both)
Medicals done & PCC uploaded: 29-sep-2015
Submitted Form 1436 to add spouse to Application: 29-sep-2015
Amount debited from Credit card using Form 1436: 23-nov-2015

Now my question is how much time it takes to grant visa for both of us after amount is debited from credit card??


----------



## bnkamal

Hi,

Few quick questions. Let me know what are the next steps based on the trends and experience..

1) I have submitted the visa application on Nov 18th along with all the documents (including PCC & Medicals). Is it mandatory to submit Form 80 and CV ? 

2) what about the funds related letter from bank ? I dont see this as a part of the requirement list at all. Is it not required ? If it is required then what stage we need to submit this letter ?

3) Tentatively when do you think CO will be allocated based on current trends ? And if all goes well can we expect the grant in early / Mid jan .. keep into account the christmas and new year which could be an holidays for immigration dept.

4) What are the chances / percentage of refusing the grant at this stage ? Assuming that PCC and Medicals are all clear.. I havent seen until now any rejection related discussion in this thread yet.. 

Appreciate your quick response pls.


----------



## arun05

mahesh1985 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 
> lodged: 04-aug-2015,
> Added spouse as non-migrating depenedant
> CO contact: 24-sep-2015(requested medicals & PCC for both)
> Medicals done & PCC uploaded: 29-sep-2015
> Submitted Form 1436 to add spouse to Application: 29-sep-2015
> Amount debited from Credit card using Form 1436: 23-nov-2015
> 
> Now my question is how much time it takes to grant visa for both of us after amount is debited from credit card??


Dear Mahesh,

It is case to case basis. It can be 1 minute or even 100 days also.
Just wait and cross your fingers..... Your grant is on the way


----------



## 189rayyar

Hello, everyone,
just have a quick question see if anyone has the situation which i have. 
i have been allocated to a CO on 29th Oct and CO asked me for a few materials and i submitted a few days later. and it has been like almost a month. i havent heard any from CO yet. Is this a common thing? btw i have been allocated to Adelaide. anyone who has been allocated to this officer? please comment.

thanks heaps guys.


----------



## arun05

bnkamal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Few quick questions. Let me know what are the next steps based on the trends and experience..
> 
> 1) I have submitted the visa application on Nov 18th along with all the documents (including PCC & Medicals). Is it mandatory to submit Form 80 and CV ?
> 
> 2) what about the funds related letter from bank ? I dont see this as a part of the requirement list at all. Is it not required ? If it is required then what stage we need to submit this letter ?
> 
> 3) Tentatively when do you think CO will be allocated based on current trends ? And if all goes well can we expect the grant in early / Mid jan .. keep into account the christmas and new year which could be an holidays for immigration dept.
> 
> 4) What are the chances / percentage of refusing the grant at this stage ? Assuming that PCC and Medicals are all clear.. I havent seen until now any rejection related discussion in this thread yet..
> 
> Appreciate your quick response pls.


Here are my replies:-

1) Form 80 and CV is not mandatory to submit, it depends on CO. on the safer side submit both the documents or be handy with that if CO will ask then submit that documents.

2) There is no need for find related letter in Australia from bank. CO require bank statements just to cross verify your employment that your salary submit by your company in your bank account.

3) As per current trends November candidate's grants processing are more faster than previous months. Generally CO contact if they require something from you else it will be direct grant and time varies from 3 weeks to 10 weeks.

4) Refusal cases are minimal and that is also if they find any adverse information against you. Even after getting adverse information they give time to prove yourself. So do not worry about refusal.

I hope all these clarify your doubts and all the best for your application


----------



## Jagmohan40

189rayyar said:


> Hello, everyone,
> just have a quick question see if anyone has the situation which i have.
> i have been allocated to a CO on 29th Oct and CO asked me for a few materials and i submitted a few days later. and it has been like almost a month. i havent heard any from CO yet. Is this a common thing? btw i have been allocated to Jamie Steer at Adelaide. anyone who has been allocated to this officer? please comment.
> 
> thanks heaps guys.


Hi

Same time line for me too only difference was that medicals were pending and were asked to complete by CO on 27th oct .....complete meds on 2nd nov ...and technically today 28 days are getting over.....I am expecting revert this month itself .....also i am not sure how right is to mention your CO name on forum...suggest to avoid that


----------



## arun05

189rayyar said:


> Hello, everyone,
> just have a quick question see if anyone has the situation which i have.
> i have been allocated to a CO on 29th Oct and CO asked me for a few materials and i submitted a few days later. and it has been like almost a month. i havent heard any from CO yet. Is this a common thing? btw i have been allocated to xxxxx at Adelaide. anyone who has been allocated to this officer? please comment.
> 
> thanks heaps guys.


Hey....Do not share CO name openly. 

Regarding your query, It is same for most of the people as DIBP is under lot of applications. You will hear soon, Just wait for reply... All the best for this.

Note:- Moderator, please do the needful to delete original message as it is having CO name.


----------



## 189rayyar

Jagmohan40 said:


> Hi
> 
> Same time line for me too only difference was that medicals were pending and were asked to complete by CO on 27th oct .....complete meds on 2nd nov ...and technically today 28 days are getting over.....I am expecting revert this month itself .....also i am not sure how right is to mention your CO name on forum...suggest to avoid that


oh ,thank you for your reminding, i have already edited . 

I am a bit panic now because it takes too long. i was hoping i could get granted before Christmas.


----------



## bnkamal

arun05 said:


> Here are my replies:-
> 
> 1) Form 80 and CV is not mandatory to submit, it depends on CO. on the safer side submit both the documents or be handy with that if CO will ask then submit that documents.
> 
> 2) There is no need for find related letter in Australia from bank. CO require bank statements just to cross verify your employment that your salary submit by your company in your bank account.
> 
> 3) As per current trends November candidate's grants processing are more faster than previous months. Generally CO contact if they require something from you else it will be direct grant and time varies from 3 weeks to 10 weeks.
> 
> 4) Refusal cases are minimal and that is also if they find any adverse information against you. Even after getting adverse information they give time to prove yourself. So do not worry about refusal.
> 
> I hope all these clarify your doubts and all the best for your application




Bulls Eye Reply.. Cheers.
Will keep posted my case for the interest of other audience.


----------



## sumitrb

I am experience the same issue. I can generate my HAP ID. However when I click for my dependents, it keeps showing my details only.

I am yet to submit the Visa form, so no CO is allocated to me . Could I still write to IMMI to rectify this and generate separate HAP ID for my dependents (Spouse & child)

Thanks
Sumit



m0t0k0 said:


> i experienced the same thing with me and my dependent, i had to email my Case Officer to ask for HAP ID. the CO eventually generated the HAP ID for my dependent and emailed to us. after the CO did this, the Organize health examination link now appears under my dependent.


----------



## nishantdhote

got my CO assigned from Adeilade on Nov 9th and submitted the requested papers on Nov 11th. Still waiting on a response back. Also hoping to get it before the end of this month.... praying infact


----------



## andreyx108b

nishantdhote said:


> got my CO assigned from Adeilade on Nov 9th and submitted the requested papers on Nov 11th. Still waiting on a response back. Also hoping to get it before the end of this month.... praying infact


Usually 4-6 weeks after CO contact mate...

Good luck


----------



## aussieit

*Doubts in visa application*



KeeDa said:


> No idea whats happened mate. I've never seen this before. Maybe wait a few days and then call them to point out this discrepancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 1- Could be a CO, or some other agency. See if below links help you with some questions:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8322-employment-verification-please-help.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...verification-please-urgent-help-required.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...se-info-received-should-withdraw-reapply.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7787186-post5763.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/895498-reference-letter-verification.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/798138-employment-verification.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8574122-post680.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-996.html#post8605177
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaited-august-2015-a-97.html#post8287386
> 
> 2- Its been just a few weeks since you submitted 1023. Either wait a bit more for them to take action on it, or try calling them.
> 
> You having clicked the button was right thing to do because you've satisfied all the requested documents.



Dear senior members,

I got invite and I am in the process of submitting my visa application.I was filling Form 80 and it is written in the top that we cannot save data into the form.But I saved it and filled it.Then I suppose I have to upload it.IS it correct??

I have a child with learning difficulties.I am yet to confirm if it is autism or something.No formal confirmation yet.At what point should I declare that to DIBP??

Can you tell me what is this Request complete button??

Keeda can you help please


----------



## 189rayyar

ohtea said:


> I Hi,
> 
> I decided to give Adelaide a call as my 28 days ended today. They confirmed what others have been saying on the forum that they are really busy and currently running 3-5 weeks behind.
> 
> So it sadly, looks like I probably won't get looked at again/get a grant until the new year since they close for a couple of weeks around Christmas and new year.
> 
> On a positive note though, it was useful talking to them, as they answered a question/concern I had about the evidence requested (& subsequently uploaded) related to my defacto relationship.
> 
> So, if anyone is waiting more than 7 days for an email response from Adelaide it is worth giving them call.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> OhTea
> 
> 
> __________________
> Visa: *189 - Skilled Independent*
> ANZSCO Code: *252411* (Occupational Therapist)
> Skills Assessment: *21st November 2014*
> IELTS: *9th May 2015, 8 overall* (R: 8.5, L: 8.5, W: 8, S: 9)
> Partner's IELTS: *9th May 2015, 7 overall* (R: 8, L: 8, W: 7, S: 8.5)
> Health Checks: *2nd July 2015*
> EOI Submitted: *7th July 2015 with 60 points*
> Invitation to Lodge: *7th September 2015*
> Visa Lodged: *19th September 2015*
> Case Officer Assigned: *26th October 2015* (Adelaide)
> Police Checks: *7th November 2015* (mine & partner's) - UK, France, Malaysia
> Request Completed: *13th November 2015*
> Grant: ?
> Permanent move: ?


thanks
this is really helpful.


----------



## maqsood041

*Query on qualification*

Hi,

I added my wife as a dependent and she is ACCA qualified.while submitting visa application i have to give her educational details.in which below category ACCA falls?


----------



## andreyx108b

aussieit said:


> Dear senior members, I got invite and I am in the process of submitting my visa application.I was filling Form 80 and it is written in the top that we cannot save data into the form.But I saved it and filled it.Then I suppose I have to upload it.IS it correct?? I have a child with learning difficulties.I am yet to confirm if it is autism or something.No formal confirmation yet.At what point should I declare that to DIBP?? Can you tell me what is this Request complete button?? Keeda can you help please


You need to split PDf > print signature page of the form 80 sign it > scan it > merge it with rest of the file . 

How severe are learning difficulties? Does your child require extra care? I have heard that autism can be a problem unfortunately and this can have affect on a visa, even prevent grant. 

You are going to pay large amount of money now and without knowing the diagnosis of your child its a risk. 

I would 1) get diagnosis 2) discuss with MARA agent if diagnosis can result in refusal and then apply.


----------



## aussieit

andreyx108b said:


> You need to split PDf > print signature page of the form 80 sign it > scan it > merge it with rest of the file .
> 
> How severe are learning difficulties? Does your child require extra care? I have heard that autism can be a problem unfortunately and this can have affect on a visa, even prevent grant.
> 
> You are going to pay large amount of money now and without knowing the diagnosis of your child its a risk.
> 
> I would 1) get diagnosis 2) discuss with MARA agent if diagnosis can result in refusal and then apply.


Thanks for the reply.I still did not understand how to upload form 80.Because I see that I have to find the link and how to upload it online without saving the form??

My child has moderate learning difficulties no need of any other special care.Will he be detected during medicals or at what stage??

Can you reply on what this Request complete button??

Many Thanks


----------



## SmartB

sumitrb said:


> I am experience the same issue. I can generate my HAP ID. However when I click for my dependents, it keeps showing my details only.
> 
> I am yet to submit the Visa form, so no CO is allocated to me . Could I still write to IMMI to rectify this and generate separate HAP ID for my dependents (Spouse & child)
> 
> Thanks
> Sumit


Yeah, in the same boat right now and I have no idea how to go about this. Anyone with possible suggestions?


----------



## murtza4u

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After the update to the immi portal, i noticed the CO correspondence and some of my documents were missing and also, my visa application status reverted back to what it was when i lodged on 17th September.
> 
> Earlier, the last updated date was 2nd November, now it shows 17th September.
> 
> I called my agent and he is in touch with the DIBP to find out what happened.
> 
> Just letting you know as an FYI to check your application status in the immiaccount and make sure everything is in order.


I just checked but all of my files are there even after the immi portal update BUT my visa application status (Last Updated Date) reverted back to when I lodged my application (Same as you). Please update us if you will be able to get this fixed or if it is a temporary problem because of the recent immi portal update.


----------



## Heywb

aussieit said:


> Dear senior members,
> 
> I got invite and I am in the process of submitting my visa application.I was filling Form 80 and it is written in the top that we cannot save data into the form.But I saved it and filled it.Then I suppose I have to upload it.IS it correct??
> 
> I have a child with learning difficulties.I am yet to confirm if it is autism or something.No formal confirmation yet.At what point should I declare that to DIBP??
> 
> Can you tell me what is this Request complete button??
> 
> Keeda can you help please



Form 80 should be print, Write with pen, Scan and combined all pages in single PDf and upload it
Well it depends upon the condition , if it is not very visible then donot mention otherwise if the issue is serious and it can be predictive in medicals then it need to be mentioned in medical history
request complete button is to be used when you upload additional documents requested by CO so this button indicates that you have provided the requested documents


----------



## andreyx108b

aussieit said:


> Thanks for the reply.I still did not understand how to upload form 80.Because I see that I have to find the link and how to upload it online without saving the form?? My child has moderate learning difficulties no need of any other special care.Will he be detected during medicals or at what stage?? Can you reply on what this Request complete button?? Many Thanks


If you can not save it then print and sign and then scan all together. 


If the symptoms are only in school grades, some in ability to write or read as fast, then doctor will not focus on it. 

I am not able to comment on request complete button.


----------



## bansalch

Form 80 question:

*Since I am in Australia, people who have lodged an onshore application will be in a better state to answer my query.[\b]


Question 28: Give details of your arrival in Australia
Since I am already here, should I give a date when I arrived first to Australia or the recent most date when I returned from an overseas trip?*


----------



## arythedj

desiSydney said:


> Yes I was the primary applicant and I was issued bridging visa a week after my wife received it.Not sure why.


Thanks Desi.


----------



## jadu87

bansalch said:


> Form 80 question:
> 
> *Since I am in Australia, people who have lodged an onshore application will be in a better state to answer my query.[\b]
> 
> 
> Question 28: Give details of your arrival in Australia
> Since I am already here, should I give a date when I arrived first to Australia or the recent most date when I returned from an overseas trip?*


*
I have given my date when I first moved to Oz. After that I don't move out of country. I guess it should be fine to give your first entry to Australia.

Sent from OnePlus One!!*


----------



## yasmeenaaa

hi guys, no one got granted to today or assigned by co?


----------



## andreyx108b

yasmeenaaa said:


> hi guys, no one got granted to today or assigned by co?


There is one grant on immitracker i think...


----------



## Pinpraxy

Hi.. Even i was wondering the same.. no grant news today??? 

Waiting for visa grant after submitting all the doc is so miserable....


----------



## Pinpraxy

Helloooo .........anybody have applied their parents or in law's visa ??? please helpppp


----------



## yasmeenaaa

pinpraxy did the co contacted you?


----------



## murtza4u

yasmeenaaa said:


> hi guys, no one got granted to today or assigned by co?


A friend of mine named Hassan got his grant today. His time line is below.

Assessment 1 Feb. 
Assessment + 21 May. 
EOI 26 May. 
Invite 6 July. 
Visa applied 8 Aug. 
All docs uploaded 24 Sep. 
CO allocation 9 Oct (Request for docs). 
Requested docs uploaded 22 Oct. 
Pressed Request Complete button 6 Nov. 
Grant 24 Nov lane:

*No Verifications at all *


----------



## jelli-kallu

Folks, I still see a lot of entries not updated, in the online tracker. While I understand there is an inherent problem of ppl filtering and making all sorts of changes that can get to our nerves, let us diligently fill in the details. It is a humble request.


----------



## maqsood041

*Urgent*

Can someone please help me in below query?



maqsood041 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I added my wife as a dependent and she is ACCA qualified.while submitting visa application i have to give her educational details.in which below category ACCA falls?
> View attachment 54882


----------



## KeeDa

murtza4u said:


> A friend of mine named Hassan got his grant today. His time line is below.
> 
> Assessment 1 Feb.
> Assessment + 21 May.
> EOI 26 May.
> Invite 6 July.
> Visa applied 8 Aug.
> All docs uploaded 24 Sep.
> CO allocation 9 Oct (Request for docs).
> Requested docs uploaded 22 Oct.
> Pressed Request Complete button 6 Nov.
> Grant 24 Nov lane:
> 
> *No Verifications at all *


Interesting. 2 grants today. Both from 08-August, and both were granted on the 18'th day since RC.


----------



## Pinpraxy

yasmeenaaa said:


> pinpraxy did the co contacted you?


Dear Yasmeena... CO didn't contact.. my case is with an agent.. so no much update... i am worried about my MOM in law's visa and enquiry.. even i heard that if parents or in laws are part of application it will take time.. i wanted some information on this..

plssss :confused2::confused2:


----------



## yasmeenaaa

sorry i dont have informations about this subject pinpraxy


----------



## yasmeenaaa

but there are no direct grant till today


----------



## aussieit

*Medical Examination*



sumitrb said:


> I am experience the same issue. I can generate my HAP ID. However when I click for my dependents, it keeps showing my details only.
> 
> I am yet to submit the Visa form, so no CO is allocated to me . Could I still write to IMMI to rectify this and generate separate HAP ID for my dependents (Spouse & child)
> 
> Thanks
> Sumit


Are you planning to do medical examination before submitting the visa application(paying the visa fees)
?If so did u fill MY Health declarations??
Why did you opt to do that??

Seniors,
Since I already mentioned that I have a child with moderate learning disabilties can I finish the medicals before submitting the form in order to save money because I can avoid a heavy lose in case of failed medicals

Will we able to know our medicals result and find that we pass the medicals or we wont be able to know any result until visa refusal??


----------



## andreyx108b

aussieit said:


> Are you planning to do medical examination before submitting the visa application(paying the visa fees) ?If so did u fill MY Health declarations?? Why did you opt to do that?? Seniors, Since I already mentioned that I have a child with moderate learning disabilties can I finish the medicals before submitting the form in order to save money because I can avoid a heavy lose in case of failed medicals Will we able to know our medicals result and find that we pass the medicals or we wont be able to know any result until visa refusal??


Yes you can medicals before, please see here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html


----------



## gaus

aussieit said:


> Are you planning to do medical examination before submitting the visa application(paying the visa fees)
> ?If so did u fill MY Health declarations??
> Why did you opt to do that??
> 
> Seniors,
> Since I already mentioned that I have a child with moderate learning disabilties can I finish the medicals before submitting the form in order to save money because I can avoid a heavy lose in case of failed medicals
> 
> Will we able to know our medicals result and find that we pass the medicals or we wont be able to know any result until visa refusal??



While you can use My Health Declarations and start the process early, but to my understanding the outcome of the health assessment is known only after you will pay the visa fees.

As for learning disabilities I read somewhere in the forum that someone did get a grant. The best way is to get a good letter from your child's doctor, if he/she goes to a school get a letter from there about how he/she is doing. You'll have to produce this letter to the panel physician at the time of health assessment.

Best of Luck


----------



## murtza4u

KeeDa said:


> Interesting. 2 grants today. Both from 08-August, and both were granted on the 18'th day since RC.


KeeDa, who is the second/other one? If you are referring the one on Visa Tracker then it is the same I am talking about


----------



## krdheerajkumar

Can someone tell me where can I find the visa tracker? So that I can also update my details once I receive the grant.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





pareshs said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> Received my grant this morning. Applying as accountant was a long wait but finally received grant after 90 days of waiting. What a start to the morning!





vishwasramadas said:


> Good Morning Everyone....
> 
> 
> Finally i have got my Visa.....


----------



## KeeDa

murtza4u said:


> KeeDa, who is the second/other one? If you are referring the one on Visa Tracker then it is the same I am talking about


No, he is different and not your friend Hassan for sure.


----------



## Kirkoven

krdheerajkumar said:


> Can someone tell me where can I find the visa tracker? So that I can also update my details once I receive the grant.


Please check my signature for both trackers.

Please update both


----------



## Jagmohan40

189rayyar said:


> oh ,thank you for your reminding, i have already edited .
> 
> I am a bit panic now because it takes too long. i was hoping i could get granted before Christmas.


Yes we will surely get blessed ...just pray and have faith in your parents blessings


----------



## Majician

Hi Guys,

I have a question, I have paid the fees and currently in the process of uploading documents. I am the primary applicant and following are the questions I am not sure what to do with them:

Wife:
1. Custody Evidence - What to upload there, I believe it is for kids under 18 if one of the parent is not migrating, should I leave it blank or what? and is it normal to have this question or is it a glitch?

Daughter: (3 years)
1. Character Evidence
2. Custody Evidence
3. Language Ability
4. Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of

What to do with all these questions?


Also, I lodged my application on 14th, any idea how long is it going to take for CO to arrive?


----------



## KeeDa

Majician said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question, I have paid the fees and currently in the process of uploading documents. I am the primary applicant and following are the questions I am not sure what to do with them:
> 
> Wife:
> 1. Custody Evidence - What to upload there, I believe it is for kids under 18 if one of the parent is not migrating, should I leave it blank or what? and is it normal to have this question or is it a glitch?
> 
> Daughter: (3 years)
> 1. Character Evidence
> 2. Custody Evidence
> 3. Language Ability
> 4. Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> 
> What to do with all these questions?
> 
> 
> Also, I lodged my application on 14th, any idea how long is it going to take for CO to arrive?


Yes, is normal to have these entries. They are there for me too. Ignore all of them.


----------



## nightcrawler

Saudi PCC..

Hi folks, my brother has just lodged his visa application, he used to work in Saudi Arabia back in 2007 , the question is how he can get a PCC from Saudi Arabia knowing that he not a Saudi residence right now?

Can you share your experience ?


----------



## murtza4u

krdheerajkumar said:


> Can someone tell me where can I find the visa tracker? So that I can also update my details once I receive the grant.


Here are the links

Visa Tracker

MyImmiTracker.com


----------



## Majician

nightcrawler said:


> Saudi PCC..
> 
> Hi folks, my brother has just lodged his visa application, he used to work in Saudi Arabia back in 2007 , the question is how he can get a PCC from Saudi Arabia knowing that he not a Saudi residence right now?
> 
> Can you share your experience ?


I think you should contact Saudi Embassy in your Country


----------



## murtza4u

Oops.........

Immi portal is again down for maintenance :confused2: Hopefully this time they will fix all the problems. :fingerscrossed: Hope for the best...


Planned System Maintenance

05:30 AM Wed 25th Nov 2015 until 07:15 AM Wed 25th Nov 2015 (AEST GMT+11)

The following systems will become unavailable during the above times:

- ImmiAccount 
- eLodgement (Online Applications and Citizenship) 
- Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) 
- My Health Declarations (MHD) 

We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## pf_dd

*Grant 24th November*

I was following this forum almost everyday, it gave me lot of inputs on the 189 status from different members. I was always happy to know when some one got a grant. I used to rethink when someone just made that visa submit or heard from CO requesting docs about my own situation. Felt down when someone was waiting for weeks together without a reply from CO. Sometimes I could co-relate those with my own experiences. Its rather difficult to say, why I couldn't post any reply on some of the queries which were known to me, may be most of the time i found folks regularly providing their valuable inputs. Most of the time it has helped me to get perspectives and then keep my fingers crossed about my own thoughts about grant. 

I just cant resist myself from letting everyone know about my grant, golden letters like someone earlier quoted, Me my wife and kid got it yesterday 24th Nov. Actually I can now consider myself to be among the lucky ones to receive this. I wish everyone waiting a speedy grant and want to tell those waiting not to loose hopes.

My timelines 

Paid visa consultant - 18th April 2015
ACS submitted - 24th June 2015
+VE ACS outcome - 26th June 2015
PTE 1st attempt - 23 July 2015(L-64 R-70 W-73 S-58) Failed :confused2:\
PTE 2nd attempt - 27 August 2015 (L-86 R-89 W-81 S-90) Passes :boxing:
EOI submitted (70 points) - 7th September 2015
Visa Submitted - 1st October 2015
CO contact - 28th October 2015 - Requested for PCC from a foreign country
Request completed - 5th November 2015
Grant - 24th November 2015
Total time - 7 months and 6 days.

Regards,


----------



## nightcrawler

nightcrawler said:


> Saudi PCC.. Hi folks, my brother has just lodged his visa application, he used to work in Saudi Arabia back in 2007 , the question is how he can get a PCC from Saudi Arabia knowing that he not a Saudi residence right now? Can you share your experience ?


Any similar experience?


----------



## murtza4u

pf_dd said:


> I was following this forum almost everyday, it gave me lot of inputs on the 189 status from different members. I was always happy to know when some one got a grant. I used to rethink when someone just made that visa submit or heard from CO requesting docs about my own situation. Felt down when someone was waiting for weeks together without a reply from CO. Sometimes I could co-relate those with my own experiences. Its rather difficult to say, why I couldn't post any reply on some of the queries which were known to me, may be most of the time i found folks regularly providing their valuable inputs. Most of the time it has helped me to get perspectives and then keep my fingers crossed about my own thoughts about grant.
> 
> I just cant resist myself from letting everyone know about my grant, golden letters like someone earlier quoted, Me my wife and kid got it yesterday 24th Nov. Actually I can now consider myself to be among the lucky ones to receive this. I wish everyone waiting a speedy grant and want to tell those waiting not to loose hopes.
> 
> My timelines
> 
> Paid visa consultant - 18th April 2015
> ACS submitted - 24th June 2015
> +VE ACS outcome - 26th June 2015
> PTE 1st attempt - 23 July 2015(L-64 R-70 W-73 S-58) Failed :confused2:\
> PTE 2nd attempt - 27 August 2015 (L-86 R-89 W-81 S-90) Passes :boxing:
> EOI submitted (70 points) - 7th September 2015
> Visa Submitted - 1st October 2015
> CO contact - 28th October 2015 - Requested for PCC from a foreign country
> Request completed - 5th November 2015
> Grant - 24th November 2015
> Total time - 7 months and 6 days.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations bro... May you get success in future too... lane:


----------



## Makjuly10

ACCA is a diploma dear ..a certificate consists of 14 courses... diploma can be advanced or simple..
Hope it helps


----------



## bnkamal

nightcrawler said:


> Any similar experience?


I live in Saudi Arabia and getting the PCC is complicated process atleast to understand. Once understood, it looks like an easy process. However the process is different - 
1) for people already staying in Saudi requesting PCC 
2) people who used to live in saudi and requesting PCC after they exited the country..

You case seems to be the 2nd one.. I dont know fully however its on the similar lines..


- Letter requesting from Local Saudi Embassy / Passport authority requesting Saudi PCC to issue the certificate.

- Since you are not in the saudi Arabia now. You need to go to the superintendent of police / passport office / local saudi embassy and provide your finger prints to them in the PCC form, which will be attested by the concerned authority. 

- Next you need to write a letter to Saudi PCC department requesting that you are nominating your friend, his resident permit details for submitting the PCC form in Saudi Arabia on your behalf and collecting the same. You need to enclose your OLD IQAMA Copy, Exit paper, Passport Copy, 2 photographs etc.,

- Your nominated friend in Saudi Arabia has to take this requested letter to MOFA for attestation and validation. 

- Next, this letter needs to be submitted to the local (Riyadh / Jeddah / Dammam) PCC office where you were living during your previous stay.

- They would take 5 working days to prepare PCC and the same will be handed over to your nominated friend.


Hope this clarifies..


----------



## bnkamal

nightcrawler said:


> Saudi PCC..
> 
> Hi folks, my brother has just lodged his visa application, he used to work in Saudi Arabia back in 2007 , the question is how he can get a PCC from Saudi Arabia knowing that he not a Saudi residence right now?
> 
> Can you share your experience ?


I live in Saudi Arabia and getting the PCC is complicated process atleast to understand. Once understood, it looks like an easy process. However the process is different - 
1) for people already staying in Saudi requesting PCC 
2) people who used to live in saudi and requesting PCC after they exited the country..

You case seems to be the 2nd one.. I dont know fully however its on the similar lines..


- Letter requesting from Local Saudi Embassy / Passport authority requesting Saudi PCC to issue the certificate.

- Since you are not in the saudi Arabia now. You need to go to the superintendent of police / passport office / local saudi embassy and provide your finger prints to them in the PCC form, which will be attested by the concerned authority. 

- Next you need to write a letter to Saudi PCC department requesting that you are nominating your friend, his resident permit details for submitting the PCC form in Saudi Arabia on your behalf and collecting the same. You need to enclose your OLD IQAMA Copy, Exit paper, Passport Copy, 2 photographs etc.,

- Your nominated friend in Saudi Arabia has to take this requested letter to MOFA for attestation and validation. 

- Next, this letter needs to be submitted to the local (Riyadh / Jeddah / Dammam) PCC office where you were living during your previous stay.

- They would take 5 working days to prepare PCC and the same will be handed over to your nominated friend.


Hope this clarifies..


----------



## nightcrawler

bnkamal said:


> I live in Saudi Arabia and getting the PCC is complicated process atleast to understand. Once understood, it looks like an easy process. However the process is different - 1) for people already staying in Saudi requesting PCC 2) people who used to live in saudi and requesting PCC after they exited the country.. You case seems to be the 2nd one.. I dont know fully however its on the similar lines.. - Letter requesting from Local Saudi Embassy / Passport authority requesting Saudi PCC to issue the certificate. - Since you are not in the saudi Arabia now. You need to go to the superintendent of police / passport office / local saudi embassy and provide your finger prints to them in the PCC form, which will be attested by the concerned authority. - Next you need to write a letter to Saudi PCC department requesting that you are nominating your friend, his resident permit details for submitting the PCC form in Saudi Arabia on your behalf and collecting the same. You need to enclose your OLD IQAMA Copy, Exit paper, Passport Copy, 2 photographs etc., - Your nominated friend in Saudi Arabia has to take this requested letter to MOFA for attestation and validation. - Next, this letter needs to be submitted to the local (Riyadh / Jeddah / Dammam) PCC office where you were living during your previous stay. - They would take 5 working days to prepare PCC and the same will be handed over to your nominated friend. Hope this clarifies..



Many thanks bnkamal.. That's really helping


----------



## gaus

pf_dd said:


> I was following this forum almost everyday, it gave me lot of inputs on the 189 status from different members. I was always happy to know when some one got a grant. I used to rethink when someone just made that visa submit or heard from CO requesting docs about my own situation. Felt down when someone was waiting for weeks together without a reply from CO. Sometimes I could co-relate those with my own experiences. Its rather difficult to say, why I couldn't post any reply on some of the queries which were known to me, may be most of the time i found folks regularly providing their valuable inputs. Most of the time it has helped me to get perspectives and then keep my fingers crossed about my own thoughts about grant.
> 
> I just cant resist myself from letting everyone know about my grant, golden letters like someone earlier quoted, Me my wife and kid got it yesterday 24th Nov. Actually I can now consider myself to be among the lucky ones to receive this. I wish everyone waiting a speedy grant and want to tell those waiting not to loose hopes.
> 
> My timelines
> 
> Paid visa consultant - 18th April 2015
> ACS submitted - 24th June 2015
> +VE ACS outcome - 26th June 2015
> PTE 1st attempt - 23 July 2015(L-64 R-70 W-73 S-58) Failed :confused2:\
> PTE 2nd attempt - 27 August 2015 (L-86 R-89 W-81 S-90) Passes :boxing:
> EOI submitted (70 points) - 7th September 2015
> Visa Submitted - 1st October 2015
> CO contact - 28th October 2015 - Requested for PCC from a foreign country
> Request completed - 5th November 2015
> Grant - 24th November 2015
> Total time - 7 months and 6 days.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations!!! Best of Luck for the future!


----------



## sandipgp

pf_dd said:


> I was following this forum almost everyday, it gave me lot of inputs on the 189 status from different members. I was always happy to know when some one got a grant. I used to rethink when someone just made that visa submit or heard from CO requesting docs about my own situation. Felt down when someone was waiting for weeks together without a reply from CO. Sometimes I could co-relate those with my own experiences. Its rather difficult to say, why I couldn't post any reply on some of the queries which were known to me, may be most of the time i found folks regularly providing their valuable inputs. Most of the time it has helped me to get perspectives and then keep my fingers crossed about my own thoughts about grant.
> 
> I just cant resist myself from letting everyone know about my grant, golden letters like someone earlier quoted, Me my wife and kid got it yesterday 24th Nov. Actually I can now consider myself to be among the lucky ones to receive this. I wish everyone waiting a speedy grant and want to tell those waiting not to loose hopes.
> 
> My timelines
> 
> Paid visa consultant - 18th April 2015
> ACS submitted - 24th June 2015
> +VE ACS outcome - 26th June 2015
> PTE 1st attempt - 23 July 2015(L-64 R-70 W-73 S-58) Failed :confused2:\
> PTE 2nd attempt - 27 August 2015 (L-86 R-89 W-81 S-90) Passes :boxing:
> EOI submitted (70 points) - 7th September 2015
> Visa Submitted - 1st October 2015
> CO contact - 28th October 2015 - Requested for PCC from a foreign country
> Request completed - 5th November 2015
> Grant - 24th November 2015
> Total time - 7 months and 6 days.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations. All the Best..


----------



## insiyac

Weeks after weeks are going by, still no grant 

I got a call from my HR last week(20th Nov) saying she had received an email from the Australian High Commission regarding my employment verification. I was hopeful that at least now the magical email should not be far. 

How long does it generally take after employment verification? Any trends observed?


----------



## Majician

insiyac said:


> Weeks after weeks are going by, still no grant
> 
> I got a call from my HR last week(20th Nov) saying she had received an email from the Australian High Commission regarding my employment verification. I was hopeful that at least now the magical email should not be far.
> 
> How long does it generally take after employment verification? Any trends observed?


Hi,

Can you tell me when did your HR received an email, is it after the CO was assigned? If yes, did he asked something about about employment proof? And what did you uploaded in the first place as en employment proof?

Thanks


----------



## haisergeant

insiyac said:


> Weeks after weeks are going by, still no grant
> 
> I got a call from my HR last week(20th Nov) saying she had received an email from the Australian High Commission regarding my employment verification. I was hopeful that at least now the magical email should not be far.
> 
> How long does it generally take after employment verification? Any trends observed?


Why you didn't finish medical and PCC before CO allocation? After CO request these, it would take some weeks to review your case again. Or you need to wait for CO to create HAP ID and referral letter for you?


----------



## insiyac

haisergeant said:


> Why you didn't finish medical and PCC before CO allocation? After CO request these, it would take some weeks to review your case again. Or you need to wait for CO to create HAP ID and referral letter for you?


My PCC case was bit complicated since my residing address was different than the passport address and I didn't have adequate address proof. So while I was arranging PCC docs, CO got assigned.

I am not sure if Medical can be done before CO allocation because the hospital I went to asked for a request letter and HAP ID.


----------



## insiyac

Majician said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell me when did your HR received an email, is it after the CO was assigned? If yes, did he asked something about about employment proof? And what did you uploaded in the first place as en employment proof?
> 
> Thanks


HR received email recently, whereas the first CO was assigned to my case 2 months back. Although I had submitted reference letters initially, but CO asked for more employment proofs. So I went ahead and submitted payslips, bank statements, employment contract and experience letter (past employers).


----------



## gaus

*GSM Adelaide Number*

Hi 

Can anyone share the Toll number of GSM Adelaide. I tried calling on +61 1300 364 613, it was not connecting and later learned that airtel needs to enable an advanced ISD pack for this number and charges a ridiculous amount of Rs. 180 per minute for this call. 

Please share any other number. 

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

gaus said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone share the Toll number of GSM Adelaide. I tried calling on +61 1300 364 613, it was not connecting and later learned that airtel needs to enable an advanced ISD pack for this number and charges a ridiculous amount of Rs. 180 per minute for this call.
> 
> Please share any other number.
> 
> Thanks


+61 7 3136 7000 is the number to call from overseas.


----------



## gaus

KeeDa said:


> +61 7 3136 7000 is the number to call from overseas.


Thanks


----------



## nasib1

Hi

I got recgonition for Professional Engineer category and recognition as an Electrical Engineer ANZSCO 233311. Overseas M.Sc equivalence to an AQF masters degree. Recognition of relevant overseas work experience from September 2011 to January 2014 and March 2014 to September 2014. But my B.Sc is only comparable to an AQF Associate degree or AQF Advanced Diploma. Consequently, they only recognize relevant skilled employment after the official completion date
of the M.Sc. As a result I got recognition of only 2 years 10 months. After my Bsc I worked 8 months as an electrical engineer. But they did not recognise that.

My IELTS score- overalll>7.0, R-7.5, L-7.5, W-7.0, S-6.5

With this 2 years 10 months can I apply for migration. My other friend passed from the same and same subject university they got AQF bachelor level for their BSC.

Can you please inform me whether I am eligible for Australia migration or not.

Reply With Quote


----------



## arun05

nasib1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got recgonition for Professional Engineer category and recognition as an Electrical Engineer ANZSCO 233311. Overseas M.Sc equivalence to an AQF masters degree. Recognition of relevant overseas work experience from September 2011 to January 2014 and March 2014 to September 2014. But my B.Sc is only comparable to an AQF Associate degree or AQF Advanced Diploma. Consequently, they only recognize relevant skilled employment after the official completion date
> of the M.Sc. As a result I got recognition of only 2 years 10 months. After my Bsc I worked 8 months as an electrical engineer. But they did not recognise that.
> 
> My IELTS score- overalll>7.0, R-7.5, L-7.5, W-7.0, S-6.5
> 
> With this 2 years 10 months can I apply for migration. My other friend passed from the same and same subject university they got AQF bachelor level for their BSC.
> 
> Can you please inform me whether I am eligible for Australia migration or not.
> 
> Reply With Quote


Yes you can apply for immigration but with such experience you will not get any point for work and language ability. You have to meet the criteria of 60 points, if you are meeting the same then you can go ahead.

Recognize experience always count after the highest study or degree you claim.


----------



## kenji1903

nasib1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got recgonition for Professional Engineer category and recognition as an Electrical Engineer ANZSCO 233311. Overseas M.Sc equivalence to an AQF masters degree. Recognition of relevant overseas work experience from September 2011 to January 2014 and March 2014 to September 2014. But my B.Sc is only comparable to an AQF Associate degree or AQF Advanced Diploma. Consequently, they only recognize relevant skilled employment after the official completion date
> of the M.Sc. As a result I got recognition of only 2 years 10 months. After my Bsc I worked 8 months as an electrical engineer. But they did not recognise that.
> 
> My IELTS score- overalll>7.0, R-7.5, L-7.5, W-7.0, S-6.5
> 
> With this 2 years 10 months can I apply for migration. My other friend passed from the same and same subject university they got AQF bachelor level for their BSC.
> 
> Can you please inform me whether I am eligible for Australia migration or not.
> 
> Reply With Quote


there are a lot of website include border that has details on points calculations, e.g. below
2015-2016 - Point system for Australia Immigration |

you might want to start a new thread as your query is totally unrelated to this one


----------



## andreyx108b

Quite a few grants for past months this week, from aug... But no for current (oct-nov) - clearing backlog.


----------



## temiseun

*Visa Grant*

We received our visa grant today 25 Nov 2015. I would like to say a big thank you to God and everybody who helped me during the application process.
This journey started April this year and exactly a month to Christmas, I got my Christmas gift.
I am super excited and looking forward to our trip which is expected to be by March 2016.
For everyone waiting, just hang in there, it will surely come true.


----------



## andreyx108b

temiseun said:


> We received our visa grant today 25 Nov 2015. I would like to say a big thank you to God and everybody who helped me during the application process. This journey started April this year and exactly a month to Christmas, I got my Christmas gift. I am super excited and looking forward to our trip which is expected to be by March 2016. For everyone waiting, just hang in there, it will surely come true.


Comgrats! Please share your timeline


----------



## mahesh1985

*Amount debited from Credit card for spouse Addition*

Hi all,

Here are my timelines:

lodged: 04-aug-2015,
Added spouse as non-migrating depenedant
CO contact: 24-sep-2015(requested medicals & PCC for both)
Medicals done & PCC uploaded: 29-sep-2015
Submitted Form 1436 to add spouse to Application: 29-sep-2015
Amount debited from Credit card using Form 1436: 23-nov-2015

Now my question is how much time it takes to grant visa for both of us after amount is debited from credit card?? Is there anybody of this kind who used Form 1436? pls respond


----------



## andreyx108b

mahesh1985 said:


> Hi all, Here are my timelines: lodged: 04-aug-2015, Added spouse as non-migrating depenedant CO contact: 24-sep-2015(requested medicals & PCC for both) Medicals done & PCC uploaded: 29-sep-2015 Submitted Form 1436 to add spouse to Application: 29-sep-2015 Amount debited from Credit card using Form 1436: 23-nov-2015 Now my question is how much time it takes to grant visa for both of us after amount is debited from credit card?? Is there anybody of this kind who used Form 1436? pls respond


Mate, in my view its like starting again - so allow at least 4-6 weeks.


----------



## insiyac

temiseun said:


> We received our visa grant today 25 Nov 2015. I would like to say a big thank you to God and everybody who helped me during the application process.
> This journey started April this year and exactly a month to Christmas, I got my Christmas gift.
> I am super excited and looking forward to our trip which is expected to be by March 2016.
> For everyone waiting, just hang in there, it will surely come true.


Congratulations on your grant!!

Around what time (Australian time) did you receive the email?


----------



## Pinpraxy

temiseun said:


> We received our visa grant today 25 Nov 2015. I would like to say a big thank you to God and everybody who helped me during the application process.
> This journey started April this year and exactly a month to Christmas, I got my Christmas gift.
> I am super excited and looking forward to our trip which is expected to be by March 2016.
> For everyone waiting, just hang in there, it will surely come true.


Congrats.. and best wishes for your future plan...


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends
My CO was allocated and requested additional docs on 20oct. I completed request on the 9th of nov but have not heard from CO since the initial request. How long do you reckon i should wait before calling to inquire?
Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends My CO was allocated and requested additional docs on 20oct. I completed request on the 9th of nov but have not heard from CO since the initial request. How long do you reckon i should wait before calling to inquire? Cheers


Wait for 4-8 weeks.


----------



## arun05

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> My CO was allocated and requested additional docs on 20oct. I completed request on the 9th of nov but have not heard from CO since the initial request. How long do you reckon i should wait before calling to inquire?
> Cheers


You should have to wait 6-8 weeks before call to department


----------



## blue-sunshine

andreyx108b said:


> Wait for 4-8 weeks.


That's a long wait. Do both gsms (adelaide and brisbane) operate at same speed or is one quicker than the othr?


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> That's a long wait. Do both gsms (adelaide and brisbane) operate at same speed or is one quicker than the othr?


About the same. You may hear before - but dats depends in your luck 

Mostly people are waiting 4+ weeks and generally up to 8 weeks.


----------



## basilmabraham

I called the DIPB on the number + 61 7 3136 7000. Was picked up by a very polite lady. I explained my case, that 90 days have passed since lodging visa. She enquired about CO contact dates. I said it has been 6 weeks since CO contact and request complete.

She clearly explained the timelines involved. said that the CO will look back into the case only after the 28 day period after the contact. This is irrespective of whether you click request complete in a day or in 28 days. She also said that the CO may take another 28 days to start looking at the case, based on ow busy they are. So it is safe to say that the CO will look back at the case between 4 to 8 weeks after the contact. Only after this would the CO start the processing. She could not give any timelines for the processing as each case is different and may take different times. Depending on the case, you may hear from them, if they need more docs, else you should get the case finalization email. So I was asked to wait for another 2 weeks.

I enquired about the Xmas shut down and asked for the dates of the shut down. She said that the DIPB office would not go into shutdown. I asked again and confirmed that they would work through the Xmas and New Year period, normal holidays would apply. Now this, was a great news for me. Was worried that the case would be further delayed due to the two week shutdown. Did any of you hear anything contradictory to this?


----------



## andreyx108b

Di not listen to panickers here on the forum.

I said many times 4-8 weeks after CO contact.

Standard public holidays will apply.

Thank you for sharing and good luck.



basilmabraham said:


> I called the DIPB on the number + 61 7 3136 7000. Was picked up by a very polite lady. I explained my case, that 90 days have passed since lodging visa. She enquired about CO contact dates. I said it has been 6 weeks since CO contact and request complete. She clearly explained the timelines involved. said that the CO will look back into the case only after the 28 day period after the contact. This is irrespective of whether you click request complete in a day or in 28 days. She also said that the CO may take another 28 days to start looking at the case, based on ow busy they are. So it is safe to say that the CO will look back at the case between 4 to 8 weeks after the contact. Only after this would the CO start the processing. She could not give any timelines for the processing as each case is different and may take different times. So I was asked to wait for another 2 weeks before calling again. I enquired about the Xmas shut down and asked for the dates of the shut down. She said that the DIPB office would not go into shutdown. I asked again and confirmed that they would work through the Xmas and New Year period, normal holidays would apply. Now this, was a great news for me. Was worried that the case would be further delayed due to the two week shutdown. Did any of you hear anything contradictory to this?


----------



## temiseun

andreyx108b said:


> Comgrats! Please share your timeline


Its in my signature, but here you go.

Invite: 07/09/2015
Visa Lodge: 16/09/2015
Medicals: 06/10/2015
Document Upload (Including PCC,80,1221,CV): 19/10/2015
CO Allocation: 30/10/2015 (Requested for Polio Vaccination Certificate)
Request Completed: 30/10/2015
Visa Grant: 25/11/2015
IED: 24/07/2016


----------



## temiseun

insiyac said:


> Congratulations on your grant!!
> 
> Around what time (Australian time) did you receive the email?


 it was 1.30pm Australian time


----------



## krdheerajkumar

pf_dd said:


> I was following this forum almost everyday, it gave me lot of inputs on the 189 status from different members. I was always happy to know when some one got a grant. I used to rethink when someone just made that visa submit or heard from CO requesting docs about my own situation. Felt down when someone was waiting for weeks together without a reply from CO. Sometimes I could co-relate those with my own experiences. Its rather difficult to say, why I couldn't post any reply on some of the queries which were known to me, may be most of the time i found folks regularly providing their valuable inputs. Most of the time it has helped me to get perspectives and then keep my fingers crossed about my own thoughts about grant.
> 
> I just cant resist myself from letting everyone know about my grant, golden letters like someone earlier quoted, Me my wife and kid got it yesterday 24th Nov. Actually I can now consider myself to be among the lucky ones to receive this. I wish everyone waiting a speedy grant and want to tell those waiting not to loose hopes.
> 
> My timelines
> 
> Paid visa consultant - 18th April 2015
> ACS submitted - 24th June 2015
> +VE ACS outcome - 26th June 2015
> PTE 1st attempt - 23 July 2015(L-64 R-70 W-73 S-58) Failed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> PTE 2nd attempt - 27 August 2015 (L-86 R-89 W-81 S-90) Passes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOI submitted (70 points) - 7th September 2015
> Visa Submitted - 1st October 2015
> CO contact - 28th October 2015 - Requested for PCC from a foreign country
> Request completed - 5th November 2015
> Grant - 24th November 2015
> Total time - 7 months and 6 days.
> 
> Regards,


Congrats mate and from which BSM you received the grant. I have a similar timelines just yours


----------



## abbasraza

basilmabraham said:


> I called the DIPB on the number + 61 7 3136 7000. Was picked up by a very polite lady. I explained my case, that 90 days have passed since lodging visa. She enquired about CO contact dates. I said it has been 6 weeks since CO contact and request complete.
> 
> She clearly explained the timelines involved. said that the CO will look back into the case only after the 28 day period after the contact. This is irrespective of whether you click request complete in a day or in 28 days. She also said that the CO may take another 28 days to start looking at the case, based on ow busy they are. So it is safe to say that the CO will look back at the case between 4 to 8 weeks after the contact. Only after this would the CO start the processing. She could not give any timelines for the processing as each case is different and may take different times. Depending on the case, you may hear from them, if they need more docs, else you should get the case finalization email. So I was asked to wait for another 2 weeks.
> 
> I enquired about the Xmas shut down and asked for the dates of the shut down. She said that the DIPB office would not go into shutdown. I asked again and confirmed that they would work through the Xmas and New Year period, normal holidays would apply. Now this, was a great news for me. Was worried that the case would be further delayed due to the two week shutdown. Did any of you hear anything contradictory to this?


Which team is processing your case? I think Brisbane is taking more time.


----------



## andreyx108b

abbasraza said:


> Which team is processing your case? I think Brisbane is taking more time.


There are on evidence of such.


----------



## blue-sunshine

andreyx108b said:


> Di not listen to panickers here on the forum.
> 
> I said many times 4-8 weeks after CO contact.
> 
> Standard public holidays will apply.
> 
> Thank you for sharing and good luck.


Does this 4-8 week period begin after CO request or after you have completed the request?


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> Does this 4-8 week period begin after CO request or after you have completed the request?


After co request.


----------



## basilmabraham

The CO who contacted me was from Adelaide office. 

Thanks andreyx108b, calling DIPB relieved me of any panic I had. Now patiently waiting for the next few weeks.


----------



## Umas

I submitted the application today and planning to pay through BPAY.

However, I have daily transaction limit of 2500$ (I have to pay 6300$) and unfortunately I can't change it also.

Is it ok to pay 2500$+2500$+1300$ .. in three different transaction?

Please suggest.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## hnmn4444

temiseun said:


> Its in my signature, but here you go.
> 
> Invite: 07/09/2015
> Visa Lodge: 16/09/2015
> Medicals: 06/10/2015
> Document Upload (Including PCC,80,1221,CV): 19/10/2015
> CO Allocation: 30/10/2015 (Requested for Polio Vaccination Certificate)
> Request Completed: 30/10/2015
> Visa Grant: 25/11/2015
> IED: 24/07/2016


Congrats temiseun. Did u call DIBP after request completion. 

Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## temiseun

hnmn4444 said:


> Congrats temiseun. Did u call DIBP after request completion.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


thanks. Yes i called them on 2 Nov just to know the timeline for grant, the lady that answered my call was quite polite saying CO may not get back to my application till next year. So i zipped it and left all in the hands of God.


----------



## MagicMuffin

I have lodged my EOI today (Nov 25th) as an Electrical Engineer (233311) with 60 points. 

Any idea how long is it taking nowadays for 60 points holder to get invitation??


----------



## hnmn4444

MagicMuffin said:


> I have lodged my EOI today (Nov 25th) as an Electrical Engineer (233311) with 60 points.
> 
> Any idea how long is it taking nowadays for 60 points holder to get invitation??


Don't worry my friend you won't have so much competition compared to few of the occupations. I think you would definitely be invited on the next date. Just sit back relax.

Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitrb

Hi All,

I got my `189 invite on 23/11. While filling the visa form there is a question where I need your suggestion

Intended state of residence in Australia 

Please suggest what should I select as an option for this question. Is there any particular state I should select or just keep it as "Unknown" as this is for 189 visa

Appreciate your suggestions in advance


----------



## hnmn4444

sumitrb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my `189 invite on 23/11. While filling the visa form there is a question where I need your suggestion
> 
> Intended state of residence in Australia
> 
> Please suggest what should I select as an option for this question. Is there any particular state I should select or just keep it as "Unknown" as this is for 189 visa
> 
> Appreciate your suggestions in advance


189 visa facilitates you to stay at any place of your choice once you get the visa. If you have friends in any of the state you wish to go you can mention it or else if u don't know any just opt for 'unknown'. Cheers.

Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMuffin

nasib1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got recgonition for Professional Engineer category and recognition as an Electrical Engineer ANZSCO 233311. Overseas M.Sc equivalence to an AQF masters degree. Recognition of relevant overseas work experience from September 2011 to January 2014 and March 2014 to September 2014. But my B.Sc is only comparable to an AQF Associate degree or AQF Advanced Diploma. Consequently, they only recognize relevant skilled employment after the official completion date
> of the M.Sc. As a result I got recognition of only 2 years 10 months. After my Bsc I worked 8 months as an electrical engineer. But they did not recognise that.
> 
> My IELTS score- overalll>7.0, R-7.5, L-7.5, W-7.0, S-6.5
> 
> With this 2 years 10 months can I apply for migration. My other friend passed from the same and same subject university they got AQF bachelor level for their BSC.
> 
> Can you please inform me whether I am eligible for Australia migration or not.
> 
> Reply With Quote


How did you confirm that the experience attained for 8 months between BSc and MSc time is not considered? Is it not showing under "Relevant Overseas Skilled Employment" on EA outcome??


----------



## andreyx108b

Umas said:


> I submitted the application today and planning to pay through BPAY. However, I have daily transaction limit of 2500$ (I have to pay 6300$) and unfortunately I can't change it also. Is it ok to pay 2500$+2500$+1300$ .. in three different transaction? Please suggest. thanks, Umas


No mate you cant, you need to pay in a single go.


----------



## Bimz

Seniors here, help please!

In the immi application, should I mention my dependents (parents, siblings) even if I am not applying for their visa?
Would that mean that I would have to provide proof of our relationship and financial dependency?
If I dont mention them as dependents now, would that affect later when I apply for their visa in a fresh application in future.

Also, I dont see any link to upload my supporting docs yet. Does it appear after submission of application?


----------



## andreyx108b

Bimz said:


> Seniors here, help please! In the immi application, should I mention my dependents (parents, siblings) even if I am not applying for their visa? Would that mean that I would have to provide proof of our relationship and financial dependency? If I dont mention them as dependents now, would that affect later when I apply for their visa in a fresh application in future. Also, I dont see any link to upload my supporting docs yet. Does it appear after submission of application?


Are they actually dependent in you?


----------



## Bimz

andreyx108b said:


> Are they actually dependent in you?


Parents are retired, living on pension and one sibling who is just stepping out of college. so, yes, they are.


----------



## indergreat

Bimz said:


> Seniors here, help please!
> 
> In the immi application, should I mention my dependents (parents, siblings) even if I am not applying for their visa?
> Would that mean that I would have to provide proof of our relationship and financial dependency?


If you mention them as dependents, you'll have to provide their dependent proof, as well CO will ask for their PCC and Medicals.



> If I dont mention them as dependents now, would that affect later when I apply for their visa in a fresh application in future.


No, there won't be any problem for new application in the future, if they'll be applying for travel visa.




> Also, I dont see any link to upload my supporting docs yet. Does it appear after submission of application?


The Attach document link will appear after submitting the application and paying the fees.


----------



## andreyx108b

Bimz said:


> Parents are retired, living on pension and one sibling who is just stepping out of college. so, yes, they are.


Then yes, you can mention, you will need medicals and pccs for them too.


----------



## Bimz

indergreat said:


> If you mention them as dependents, you'll have to provide their dependent proof, as well CO will ask for their PCC and Medicals.
> 
> are you sure about this ? because I am not including them as applicants, but just dependents.
> 
> No, there won't be any problem for new application in the future, if they'll be applying for travel visa.


Thanks but what if I want to apply migration visa for them as dependents, and not just any travel visa?




The Attach document link will appear after submitting the application and paying the fees.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jamesjosephpt

*Hello basilmabraham*



basilmabraham said:


> I called the DIPB on the number + 61 7 3136 7000. Was picked up by a very polite lady. I explained my case, that 90 days have passed since lodging visa. She enquired about CO contact dates. I said it has been 6 weeks since CO contact and request complete.
> 
> She clearly explained the timelines involved. said that the CO will look back into the case only after the 28 day period after the contact. This is irrespective of whether you click request complete in a day or in 28 days. She also said that the CO may take another 28 days to start looking at the case, based on ow busy they are. So it is safe to say that the CO will look back at the case between 4 to 8 weeks after the contact. Only after this would the CO start the processing. She could not give any timelines for the processing as each case is different and may take different times. Depending on the case, you may hear from them, if they need more docs, else you should get the case finalization email. So I was asked to wait for another 2 weeks.
> 
> I enquired about the Xmas shut down and asked for the dates of the shut down. She said that the DIPB office would not go into shutdown. I asked again and confirmed that they would work through the Xmas and New Year period, normal holidays would apply. Now this, was a great news for me. Was worried that the case would be further delayed due to the two week shutdown. Did any of you hear anything contradictory to this?



My Time lines are almost matching with yours and my file is with Brisbane team. It's been 3 months and 5 days since my lodgement of visa.Please let me know which team is looking into your case.

My time lines are given below.

Regards,
Jamesjosephpt
IELTS-7
Lodged application with 65 points -20-Aug-2015
PCC,Medicals Done and uploaded the docs -28-Aug-2015
CO Allocated- 10-Oct-2015 (Information requested)
Submitted extra docs on - 15-Oct-2015
Sent email to the CO -13-Nov-2015
CO replied saying Form80s of me and spouse are not clear and not loading -16-Nov-2015
Attached Form80s(uncompressed) and sent it in a mail to the CO-17-Nov-2015
Heard anything from CO ?-Not yet
Visa Grant ? -Not Yet


----------



## Jagmohan40

Bimz said:


> Thanks but what if I want to apply migration visa for them as dependents, and not just any travel visa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Attach document link will appear after submitting the application and paying the fees.


[/QUOTE]


Pensioners are not dependent dear ....as shared by my agent and also read somewhere......ii t father who retd from army and now taking pension


----------



## Bimz

andreyx108b said:


> Then yes, you can mention, you will need medicals and pccs for them too.


Thanks Andrey! Have these details, about non applicant dependents, been mentioned somewhere on the immi site? 
If I remove their names from dependents, would that counted as contradictory if I apply for their visa later as my dependents?


----------



## sunilch

Hello Everyone, 

I have few queries regarding lodging visa application and seek your help on the same:

1. I just read that people are uploading various forms including form 80, form 1221 etc. but I thought after clicking on Apply visa, we have to fill all information online, so uploading these docs is just an alternative way or they are anyhow required along with filling online application?

2. I am applying for me, my wife and daughter, so can someone please suggest which forms I need to upload for me and my dependents(wife and daughter)?

3. And as well for medicals, as i need to fill form 26, so will this form be filled for all 3 of us separately and do we need to upload it or it will be filled online by hospital?

Cheers.


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends
Form 80 asks about 'personal contacts in australia'. I have a few friends in australia, would it help the application if i added their details? Or does it make no difference to the application.


----------



## krdheerajkumar

Kirkoven said:


> Please check my signature for both trackers.
> 
> Please update both


Thanks mate updated both tracker.

---------------------------------------------------------------------
10/06/15 : Pearson Attempt1 (L/R/S/W - 69/74/50/77)
11/07/15 : Pearson Attempt2 (L/R/S/W - 85/82/85/85)
02/04/15 : ACS applied
20/04/15 : ACS positive outcome
261313	: Software Engineer
13/07/15 : EOI submitted claiming 70 points
02/08/15 : Received Invite
02/10/15 : Visa lodged (189)
30/10/15: CO Contact (replied on 03/11/2015)
Awaiting Grant...:fingerscrossed::juggle:
First entry planned in Februarylane:


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends Form 80 asks about 'personal contacts in australia'. I have a few friends in australia, would it help the application if i added their details? Or does it make no difference to the application.


Make no difference.

Question is - will brother make a difference?


----------



## Bimz

Hi guys!

In the employment history, do we mention the actual dates of employment or dates as per the skill assessment, when they deem us being skilled, chopping off the initial first 2 years of experience?


----------



## aspirantv

KeeDa said:


> EPF India does provide an online statement/ passbook. Create an online account with them using your EPF account number, download that statement, get it stamped from local EPFO and submit that.


Hello keeda,

Hello desisydney,

You helped me in clarifying a few queries regarding birth certificate etc when co asked me to submit additional docs ...

I am wondering if you can help me in some forecasting of grant trend .. am still awaiting .. whats the trend currently .. .. how much time approx its gonna take for my case .. I know it wont be accurate when we forecast .. pls help me out to get rid of this tense..

lodged visa on 10th sept 
18th oct additional info request
10th nov submitted all required info and sent mail to co but not received any update yet..
Grant : awaiting ..fingers crossed !!


----------



## aspirantv

KeeDa said:


> EPF India does provide an online statement/ passbook. Create an online account with them using your EPF account number, download that statement, get it stamped from local EPFO and submit that.


Hello keeda,

You helped me in clarifying a few queries regarding birth certificate etc when co asked me to submit additional docs ...

I am wondering if you can help me in some forecasting of grant trend .. am still awaiting .. whats the trend currently .. .. how much time approx its gonna take for my case .. I know it wont be accurate when we forecast .. pls help me out to get rid of this tense..

lodged visa on 10th sept 
18th oct additional info request
10th nov submitted all required info and sent mail to co but not received any update yet..
Grant : awaiting ..fingers crossed !!


----------



## aspirantv

desiSydney said:


> Hi aspirantv
> 
> I have uploaded passport and 10th School certificate but haven't Clicked 'Request Complete' yet as I am still collecting other documents in support of my date of birth proof.
> 
> Yet to receive a response on my email to CO regarding not having a birth certificate.
> 
> Thanks,
> Desi


Hello desisydney,

You helped me in clarifying a few queries regarding birth certificate etc ..

And you were also submitting the same info as mine .. since our cases are matching .. I am wondering whether you have received your grant yet or still awaiting .. whats the trend ..any idea of it .. how much time approx its gonna take for our case .. 

lodged visa on 10th sept around
18th oct additional info request
10th nov submitted all required info and sent mail to co but not received any update yet..
Grant : fingers crossed !!


----------



## milcah

hi all,


I have received my invitation on 23rd nov. And in the process of submitting my application from INDIA.
But have few queries as listed below.

1. I have created my immi account. and have entered all the details in 17 pages. Is the next step to directly pay the fees?

2. Is the document uploading and submission only after paying the fees?

3. My husband and i recently got our passports reissued, 
And my husband was in UK for a year from april 2013-april2014 and this details are present in his old passport only.
Where do we have to provide the details regarding this old passport?


Please someone provide us this details ASAP.

Thanks


----------



## desiSydney

aspirantv said:


> Hello desisydney,
> 
> You helped me in clarifying a few queries regarding birth certificate etc ..
> 
> And you were also submitting the same info as mine .. since our cases are matching .. I am wondering whether you have received your grant yet or still awaiting .. whats the trend ..any idea of it .. how much time approx its gonna take for our case ..
> 
> lodged visa on 10th sept around
> 18th oct additional info request
> 10th nov submitted all required info and sent mail to co but not received any update yet..
> Grant : fingers crossed !!


hey mate..
yeah our time lines match but I haven't heard anything back, yet from the CO.
Its been close to 6 weeks now and Can't do much other than waiting 

From recent trends, its 4 to 6 weeks that CO takes to come back to the application.


----------



## desiSydney

Bimz said:


> Seniors here, help please!
> 
> In the immi application, should I mention my dependents (parents, siblings) even if I am not applying for their visa?
> Would that mean that I would have to provide proof of our relationship and financial dependency?
> If I dont mention them as dependents now, would that affect later when I apply for their visa in a fresh application in future.
> 
> Also, I dont see any link to upload my supporting docs yet. Does it appear after submission of application?


If your parents ,siblings are not financially dependent on you my advice would be not to include them in the application.
Should you choose to include them then all of them would need to undergo medicals and PCC and your case officer would also ask for documentary evidence of dependency.


----------



## omarsh

Updated the spreadsheet with my details, i always struggle locating the file and i'm just too lazy to bookmark it!

Good luck to all who of you waiting


----------



## indergreat

milcah said:


> hi all,
> 
> 
> I have received my invitation on 23rd nov. And in the process of submitting my application from INDIA.
> But have few queries as listed below.
> 
> 1. I have created my immi account. and have entered all the details in 17 pages. Is the next step to directly pay the fees?
> 
> 2. Is the document uploading and submission only after paying the fees?
> 
> 3. My husband and i recently got our passports reissued,
> And my husband was in UK for a year from april 2013-april2014 and this details are present in his old passport only.
> Where do we have to provide the details regarding this old passport?
> 
> 
> Please someone provide us this details ASAP.
> 
> Thanks


1. Yes
2. Yes
3. You'll have to provide these details in Form 80


----------



## mariavino

Guys,

I have lodged my application on 24 th November. 

I have added my parents as non migrating dependents. Is it possible to go back to the submitted application and remove them from dependent category. 

Is there an option to edit the submitted form. There is a small correction in my parents date of birth.


----------



## mariavino

Guys,

I have lodged my application on 24 th November. 

I have added my parents as non migrating dependents. Is it possible to go back to the submitted application and remove them from dependent category. 

Is there an option to edit the submitted form. There is a small correction in my parents date of birth.


----------



## hnmn4444

milcah said:


> hi all,
> 
> 
> I have received my invitation on 23rd nov. And in the process of submitting my application from INDIA.
> But have few queries as listed below.
> 
> 1. I have created my immi account. and have entered all the details in 17 pages. Is the next step to directly pay the fees?
> 
> 2. Is the document uploading and submission only after paying the fees?
> 
> 3. My husband and i recently got our passports reissued,
> And my husband was in UK for a year from april 2013-april2014 and this details are present in his old passport only.
> Where do we have to provide the details regarding this old passport?
> 
> 
> Please someone provide us this details ASAP.
> 
> Thanks


Yes the documents can be submitted once you pay the fee to DIBP. After you pay the fee you are allowed to attach 60 documents per each applicant.

If you have changed the passport before you apply for the visa that's fine. Make sure the spouse name is added in bothe or atleast one applicant with the marriage name so that it will be useful as the evidence of marriage.

Your new passport will carry your old passport number as well so if some one has travelled to other countries for at least one year they have to get the PCC from that particular country.

You can add your old passport details by scanning it and name the document as old passport and just attach. It's simple. 

Good luck. Cheers. 



Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## indergreat

Bimz said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> In the employment history, do we mention the actual dates of employment or dates as per the skill assessment, when they deem us being skilled, chopping off the initial first 2 years of experience?


you'll have to mention all the experience, just mention the experience before skill assessment as non relevant


----------



## KeeDa

mariavino said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 24 th November.
> 
> I have added my parents as non migrating dependents. Is it possible to go back to the submitted application and remove them from dependent category.
> 
> Is there an option to edit the submitted form. There is a small correction in my parents date of birth.


Not possible to edit. You will have to notify them to have parents removed via form 1023.pdf


----------



## sandyindian

Got the grant!! Got the grant!!

ITA - 23rd OCT
Visa Lodge - 4th NOV
All Docs including PCC, Form 80, Form 1221, CV front loaded - 16th Nov
Medical - 11th Nov
Medical uploaded - 16th Nov
Golden Grant - 26th Nov.

Thanks everyone in the Forum. You all guided me well. I went through an agent but it was of no help as I had to tell them what to do and when to do things. Anyways no regrets.

For all you guys waiting for the grant, hang in there.. its just around the corner. Be positive and trust yourself and your god!! Good luck!!


----------



## gaus

sandyindian said:


> Got the grant!! Got the grant!!
> 
> ITA - 23rd OCT
> Visa Lodge - 4th NOV
> All Docs including PCC, Form 80, Form 1221, CV front loaded - 16th Nov
> Medical - 11th Nov
> Medical uploaded - 16th Nov
> Golden Grant - 26th Nov.
> 
> Thanks everyone in the Forum. You all guided me well. I went through an agent but it was of no help as I had to tell them what to do and when to do things. Anyways no regrets.
> 
> For all you guys waiting for the grant, hang in there.. its just around the corner. Be positive and trust yourself and your god!! Good luck!!


Congratulations!!! All the best for your future!


----------



## happie2012

sandyindian said:


> Got the grant!! Got the grant!!
> 
> ITA - 23rd OCT
> Visa Lodge - 4th NOV
> All Docs including PCC, Form 80, Form 1221, CV front loaded - 16th Nov
> Medical - 11th Nov
> Medical uploaded - 16th Nov
> Golden Grant - 26th Nov.
> 
> Thanks everyone in the Forum. You all guided me well. I went through an agent but it was of no help as I had to tell them what to do and when to do things. Anyways no regrets.
> 
> For all you guys waiting for the grant, hang in there.. its just around the corner. Be positive and trust yourself and your god!! Good luck!!


Wow.. Congrats!!! 

Just 22 days after submission you got the grant??!!!! tats really amazing.. Congrats again..


----------



## Ahmedkwt

Dear Senior Members & Friends, 

I am in the process of visa application for 190 and have following questions if you can guide me. 

1. Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents? I have my mother brother and sisters but they are not dependent on me. Should I include them in this? 

2. I am not claiming any points for my wife but during the visa lodge it is still asking details for Education and Experience. Should I provide details and they will ask for reference letters?

3. Employment History and every important Question for me currently: I had done my ACS assessment back in August. At the time of assessment I had about 4 years 10 months. At the time of filling EOI, I left the end date for current employment as blank and completed 10 points for my experience in the month of October, 2015. How should I complete the details for the current employment as I cannot leave this section blank in the visa application details. Do I need ACS assessment for completion of 5 Years. What will be my answer for duration of employment as it was 4 years 10 months when I did my ACS Assessment. 

4. My Passport will be expiring in by April, 2016 but I want to apply under the current passport as new passport will take some time and I don't want my EOI to expire. What will be the most appropriate process?

6. Employment History has duties where I can fill only three hundred characters. If anyone has applied for ICT Business Analyst Visa please guide me with key words. Or I should copy the Keywords from Reference letter. 

7. I am planning to travel to my home country as I am expat here in Kuwait. I want to complete the medical there as it is very expensive in Kuwait. Can i do the medical without submitting visa fee? What would be the process? 

I highly appreciate your time as I asked many questions. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## australia_bound

*URGENT: Need info*

Hi All,

I have received an email from CO asking for PCC and I have my PCC ready with me.
I'll be uploading it now.

I have to upload this document in the same place (recommended document), right? where I front loaded other documents also.

Also, after uploading do I need to do something else also inside the immiaccount? Please help.

and how will CO get to know that I have uploaded the PCC.


Thanks in advance....


----------



## Kuwind

Hi congrats to all those who received the grant.. 
I lodged my visa.. Went for medicals Yesterday. On kids medical referral TB screening is required. Did anyone had to get this done for kids? 
Thanks for all the help provided by this forum by all the amazing people here.. Just love the way people help each other here.. Stay blessed all.. May we all be getting our grants soon. In sha Allah )


----------



## nishantdhote

australia_bound said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received an email from CO asking for PCC and I have my PCC ready with me.
> I'll be uploading it now.
> 
> I have to upload this document in the same place (recommended document), right? where I front loaded other documents also.
> 
> Also, after uploading do I need to do something else also inside the immiaccount? Please help.
> 
> and how will CO get to know that I have uploaded the PCC.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance....


Once you finish uploading additional docs requested,There is button called "request complete" or "information provided" on the online lodgement site.

once you press this button they will know you have uploaded docs..

Alternatively you can reply to the email and inform the case officer that you have uploaded additional docs


----------



## Pinpraxy

sandyindian said:


> got the grant!! Got the grant!!
> 
> Ita - 23rd oct
> visa lodge - 4th nov
> all docs including pcc, form 80, form 1221, cv front loaded - 16th nov
> medical - 11th nov
> medical uploaded - 16th nov
> golden grant - 26th nov.
> 
> Thanks everyone in the forum. You all guided me well. I went through an agent but it was of no help as i had to tell them what to do and when to do things. Anyways no regrets.
> 
> For all you guys waiting for the grant, hang in there.. Its just around the corner. Be positive and trust yourself and your god!! Good luck!!


congrats... Party time for your and waiting time for us...:d


----------



## KeeDa

Ahmedkwt said:


> Dear Senior Members & Friends,
> 
> I am in the process of visa application for 190 and have following questions if you can guide me.
> 
> 1. Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents? I have my mother brother and sisters but they are not dependent on me. Should I include them in this?
> 
> 2. I am not claiming any points for my wife but during the visa lodge it is still asking details for Education and Experience. Should I provide details and they will ask for reference letters?
> 
> 3. Employment History and every important Question for me currently: I had done my ACS assessment back in August. At the time of assessment I had about 4 years 10 months. At the time of filling EOI, I left the end date for current employment as blank and completed 10 points for my experience in the month of October, 2015. How should I complete the details for the current employment as I cannot leave this section blank in the visa application details. Do I need ACS assessment for completion of 5 Years. What will be my answer for duration of employment as it was 4 years 10 months when I did my ACS Assessment.
> 
> 4. My Passport will be expiring in by April, 2016 but I want to apply under the current passport as new passport will take some time and I don't want my EOI to expire. What will be the most appropriate process?
> 
> 6. Employment History has duties where I can fill only three hundred characters. If anyone has applied for ICT Business Analyst Visa please guide me with key words. Or I should copy the Keywords from Reference letter.
> 
> 7. I am planning to travel to my home country as I am expat here in Kuwait. I want to complete the medical there as it is very expensive in Kuwait. Can i do the medical without submitting visa fee? What would be the process?
> 
> I highly appreciate your time as I asked many questions.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


1. If you have a single parent, living with you, and financially being supported by you, you can include them. Siblings- no. Note that dependents will have to clear PCC and Medicals and your visa outcome will depend on successful completion of these. Ref:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/798026-189-parents-dependents.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8182402-post13.html

2. Yes, provide it. Documents won't be requested except for educational qualification documents especially if you plan to submit college/ uni letter for *functional English*.

3. You will need to submit an additional (new) reference to prove you continued to work using the same skills. Ref:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8470138-post1897.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...xperince-after-acs-skill-assement-letter.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...unt-post-acs-experience-eoi-points-claim.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/828322-189-visa-documents-exp-letter.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7932409-post6551.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/834897-acs-result-today-3.html

4. Apply using current passport and start the process for a new one. Once you get the new passport, update it in your immiAccount using the "Change of passport details" link.

5. 

6. Keywords. Ditto in Form 80.

7. Yes, you can do so. Ref: *https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations* and this thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html*


----------



## KeeDa

australia_bound said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received an email from CO asking for PCC and I have my PCC ready with me.
> I'll be uploading it now.
> 
> I have to upload this document in the same place (recommended document), right? where I front loaded other documents also.


Yes, right. Make sure it goes under Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National



australia_bound said:


> Also, after uploading do I need to do something else also inside the immiaccount? Please help.
> 
> and how will CO get to know that I have uploaded the PCC.


Now that your CO has requested, a new button should have appeared in your immiAccount. Earlier it was known as "Request Complete" and now it is known (since the last week) as "Information Provided". Click that after having uploaded the requested documents. Your CO will then get notified about it.


----------



## KeeDa

Kuwind said:


> Hi congrats to all those who received the grant..
> I lodged my visa.. Went for medicals Yesterday. On kids medical referral TB screening is required. Did anyone had to get this done for kids?
> Thanks for all the help provided by this forum by all the amazing people here.. Just love the way people help each other here.. Stay blessed all.. May we all be getting our grants soon. In sha Allah )


Use the search option on the top and search for keyword tuberculosis. I remember having quite a few topics about this.


----------



## sumitrb

Hi ,

I have been in US for a period of 15 months in 2009-2010 on a work visa (H1B). Do I need to get PCC done from USA in this case? If yes, kindly share what is the process of initiating a PCC in USA as I am now in India for the last 5 years

Please advice urgently. 

Thanks
Sumit



hnmn4444 said:


> Yes the documents can be submitted once you pay the fee to DIBP. After you pay the fee you are allowed to attach 60 documents per each applicant.
> 
> If you have changed the passport before you apply for the visa that's fine. Make sure the spouse name is added in bothe or atleast one applicant with the marriage name so that it will be useful as the evidence of marriage.
> 
> Your new passport will carry your old passport number as well so if some one has travelled to other countries for at least one year they have to get the PCC from that particular country.
> 
> You can add your old passport details by scanning it and name the document as old passport and just attach. It's simple.
> 
> Good luck. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandyindian

sumitrb said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have been in US for a period of 15 months in 2009-2010 on a work visa (H1B). Do I need to get PCC done from USA in this case? If yes, kindly share what is the process of initiating a PCC in USA as I am now in India for the last 5 years
> 
> Please advice urgently.
> 
> Thanks
> Sumit



I got my UAE PCC through JK Consulting. They are genuine and yes they charge a little bit higher. I think they assist for PCC from US and also do FBi fingerprinting. Hope this helps!!


----------



## 6hassan

October applicants!!!

please update your application statuses on the following link:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-2015-189-visa-applications.html#post8798146


----------



## Ahmedkwt

KeeDa said:


> 1. If you have a single parent, living with you, and financially being supported by you, you can include them. Siblings- no. Note that dependents will have to clear PCC and Medicals and your visa outcome will depend on successful completion of these. Ref:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/798026-189-parents-dependents.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8182402-post13.html
> 
> 2. Yes, provide it. Documents won't be requested except for educational qualification documents especially if you plan to submit college/ uni letter for *functional English*.
> 
> 3. You will need to submit an additional (new) reference to prove you continued to work using the same skills. Ref:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8470138-post1897.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...xperince-after-acs-skill-assement-letter.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...unt-post-acs-experience-eoi-points-claim.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/828322-189-visa-documents-exp-letter.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7932409-post6551.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/834897-acs-result-today-3.html
> 
> 4. Apply using current passport and start the process for a new one. Once you get the new passport, update it in your immiAccount using the "Change of passport details" link.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6. Keywords. Ditto in Form 80.
> 
> 7. Yes, you can do so. Ref: *https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations* and this thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html*


Thank you Brov, Just a small query if you don't mind. Should I submit the Fresh reference letter at this stage or wait for request from DIBP. What would be the good time. I am still doing the same job and same duties do I need any additional information on that?


----------



## sumitrb

Could you pls share their details through PM?

How long were you in UAE?

Thanks
Sumit



sandyindian said:


> I got my UAE PCC through JK Consulting. They are genuine and yes they charge a little bit higher. I think they assist for PCC from US and also do FBi fingerprinting. Hope this helps!!


----------



## KeeDa

Ahmedkwt said:


> Thank you Brov, Just a small query if you don't mind. Should I submit the Fresh reference letter at this stage or wait for request from DIBP. What would be the good time. I am still doing the same job and same duties do I need any additional information on that?


Get the new reference to cover the period between your ACS assessment till invitation date or till today and upload it upfront without waiting for the CO. A CO request will delay your case. Try and frontload everything before CO allocation to speed up the process.

Add payslips, and bank statements to supplement the new reference letter to prove skilled and paid employment during this period. Of course, do the same for the rest of the employment period too- at least the employment(s) which counted towards points.


----------



## Kuwind

Thanks keeda for the quick reply but whatever I have searched n found is for elders Tb tests nothing for kids.. The doctor was saying this is new addition to the test and he hasn't given it for any child before..
So I thought could find some help here. 



KeeDa said:


> Kuwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi congrats to all those who received the grant..
> I lodged my visa.. Went for medicals Yesterday. On kids medical referral TB screening is required. Did anyone had to get this done for kids?
> Thanks for all the help provided by this forum by all the amazing people here.. Just love the way people help each other here.. Stay blessed all.. May we all be getting our grants soon. In sha Allah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Use the search option on the top and search for keyword tuberculosis. I remember having quite a few topics about this.
Click to expand...


----------



## alhydie

Hello everyone,

This is my first post in expat forum. Very informative group i see  
I lodged my visa application on 7th August.


----------



## KeeDa

Kuwind said:


> Thanks keeda for the quick reply but whatever I have searched n found is for elders Tb tests nothing for kids.. The doctor was saying this is new addition to the test and he hasn't given it for any child before..
> So I thought could find some help here.


Try calling the clinic about this.


----------



## Majician

KeeDa said:


> Try calling the clinic about this.


Hi,

My daughter was scheduled for medical test today along with my wife, and what I supposed from the conversation here and in the eMedical HAP ID generated for my daughter, I thought it will just be physical inspection, though my wife told me they are going to give some vaccine to my daughter and they will call her again after 3 days to check, unfortunately I am not with them, anyone faced similar situation? The clinic told my wife this is new procedure for Australia for kids, has anyone experienced the same thing, and can anyone clarify what is that vaccine for?

Thanks


----------



## SmartB

Majician said:


> Hi,
> 
> My daughter was scheduled for medical test today along with my wife, and what I supposed from the conversation here and in the eMedical HAP ID generated for my daughter, I thought it will just be physical inspection, though my wife told me they are going to give some vaccine to my daughter and they will call her again after 3 days to check, unfortunately I am not with them, anyone faced similar situation? The clinic told my wife this is new procedure for Australia for kids, has anyone experienced the same thing, and can anyone clarify what is that vaccine for?
> 
> Thanks


Its for the new TB test.

New tuberculosis (TB) testing arrangements for children
From 20 November 2015, children who are aged 2 and over and under 11 years of age will need to complete an additional TB screening test if they fit into one of the categories below:
are applying for an offshore humanitarian or onshore protection visa
are ‘higher risk’ and applying for a permanent or provisional visa
or
declare previous household contact with TB.
https://www.border.gov.au/Visasupport/Pages/br3-health-client.aspx

Regards,
SB


----------



## Umas

I did medical test for my kid (2.6 years old) in Bangalore on 14th Nov 2015. 

Nothing of that sort .. like vaccine. It was just a '501 Medical Examination' i.e just a physical examination.

Just check the eMedical pdf file generated for your kid. It mentions the kind of test required.

However, my wild guess is that medical test prescribed for applicant might vary from one country to another.

thanks,
Umas




Majician said:


> Hi,
> 
> My daughter was scheduled for medical test today along with my wife, and what I supposed from the conversation here and in the eMedical HAP ID generated for my daughter, I thought it will just be physical inspection, though my wife told me they are going to give some vaccine to my daughter and they will call her again after 3 days to check, unfortunately I am not with them, anyone faced similar situation? The clinic told my wife this is new procedure for Australia for kids, has anyone experienced the same thing, and can anyone clarify what is that vaccine for?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## SmartB

For those having trouble generating HAP ID for dependents. This is from the official website 


*My Health Declarations
A number of users have reported difficulty accessing the eMedical Referral letter for dependents after lodging their My Health Declarations forms. 

This issue will be fixed on Saturday 28 November 2015*. 



wheeeew! 

Regards,
SB


----------



## SmartB

Umas said:


> I did medical test for my kid (2.6 years old) in Bangalore on 14th Nov 2015.
> 
> Nothing of that sort .. like vaccine. It was just a '501 Medical Examination' i.e just a physical examination.
> 
> Just check the eMedical pdf file generated for your kid. It mentions the kind of test required.
> 
> However, my wild guess is that medical test prescribed for applicant might vary from one country to another.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Its written on their website that there will be changes to the health requirements from the 20th of November and the TB testing for kids is just one of those changes. 

Understanding immigration health changes for 20 November 2015

Regards,
SB


----------



## Majician

SmartB said:


> Its for the new TB test.
> 
> New tuberculosis (TB) testing arrangements for children
> From 20 November 2015, children who are aged 2 and over and under 11 years of age will need to complete an additional TB screening test if they fit into one of the categories below:
> are applying for an offshore humanitarian or onshore protection visa
> are ‘higher risk’ and applying for a permanent or provisional visa
> or
> declare previous household contact with TB.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Visasupport/Pages/br3-health-client.aspx
> 
> Regards,
> SB


Thanks,

But how does my daughter falls in the Category? Applying 189 Dutch Citizen ??

Is it high risk country lol


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone
I have not submitted my visa application yet but I submitted health declarations to generate HAP ID and scheduled my medicals on 28th Nov. 
However since the latest update on immi account, I can't find the HAP forms which I need to download and print to go for medical checkup.
On the website its mentioned that this issue will be resolved on 28th Nov. Any other way we can download the HAP ID forms?


----------



## SmartB

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I have not submitted my visa application yet but I submitted health declarations to generate HAP ID and scheduled my medicals on 28th Nov.
> However since the latest update on immi account, I can't find the HAP forms which I need to download and print to go for medical checkup.
> On the website its mentioned that this issue will be resolved on 28th Nov. Any other way we can download the HAP ID forms?


Well I suppose until the issue is fixed, you just have to be patient. Or you can try again during the day to see if you are able to print the referral form.

Regards,
SB


----------



## haisergeant

Hi everyone,

I can create My Health Declarations successfully, but I found out that the applicant and all family members share the same HAP ID and referral letter. Is it correct?

Thanks


----------



## gd2015

haisergeant said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I can create My Health Declarations successfully, but I found out that the applicant and all family members share the same HAP ID and referral letter. Is it correct?
> 
> Thanks


In my Health declaration, me and my dependent have different HAP IDs. I cross-checked on the forum that for every individual there is a different HAP ID.
Seniors on the forum can confirm


----------



## SmartB

Majician said:


> Thanks,
> 
> But how does my daughter falls in the Category? Applying 189 Dutch Citizen ??
> 
> Is it high risk country lol


Tuberculin Skin Test (TST) is not required for Dutch citizens if you are applying for a temporary visa. I believe its a different case for permanent applications. 

Why dont you find out from your wife why this was administered. 

Regards,
SB


----------



## SmartB

haisergeant said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I can create My Health Declarations successfully, but I found out that the applicant and all family members share the same HAP ID and referral letter. Is it correct?
> 
> Thanks


Please see *THIS POST*

Regards,
SB


----------



## yasmeenaaa

congrats sandyyy

so today only one grant?


----------



## Majician

SmartB said:


> Tuberculin Skin Test (TST) is not required for Dutch citizens if you are applying for a temporary visa. I believe its a different case for permanent applications.
> 
> Why dont you find out from your wife why this was administered.
> 
> Regards,
> SB


I was kidding actually, it is because she is in Pakistan these days and that is the reason they have asked for this test, however I woukd still love to listen from people about it


----------



## gd2015

SmartB said:


> Well I suppose until the issue is fixed, you just have to be patient. Or you can try again during the day to see if you are able to print the referral form.
> 
> Regards,
> SB


Thanks for your reply.

I have a few queries related to medicals.
Once the hospital uploads the medical report, do I need to check the immi account to confirm if the medical report has been uploaded?
Would I get to see the medical report or only the status that it has been uploaded?


----------



## KeeDa

gd2015 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I have a few queries related to medicals.
> Once the hospital uploads the medical report, do I need to check the immi account to confirm if the medical report has been uploaded?
> Would I get to see the medical report or only the status that it has been uploaded?


You won't get to see the detailed reports, but the Health Status under each applicant will get updated with some text, and if it has words like "provided", "finalised", and "no action required", then you can rest assured that everything is perfect as far as medicals are concerned.


----------



## gd2015

KeeDa said:


> You won't get to see the detailed reports, but the Health Status under each applicant will get updated with some text, and if it has words like "provided", "finalised", and "no action required", then you can rest assured that everything is perfect as far as medicals are concerned.


Thanks Keeda. 
In case of any medical problems identified, the hospital guys would let us know. Isn't it?
Also the next step would be to update the HAP ID in my visa form before I submit. Am I correct?


----------



## Pinpraxy

6hassan said:


> October applicants!!!
> 
> please update your application statuses on the following link:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-2015-189-visa-applications.html#post8798146


done...


----------



## sandyindian

sumitrb said:


> Could you pls share their details through PM?
> 
> How long were you in UAE?
> 
> Thanks
> Sumit


2 years in Dubai.


----------



## Naveen2015

I was thinking about lodging 189 visa in the end of November for 263111 (network engineer)--- 60 points. Do I have a chance?


----------



## hnmn4444

Naveen2015 said:


> I was thinking about lodging 189 visa in the end of November for 263111 (network engineer)--- 60 points. Do I have a chance?


Hi Naveen. You can go a head. The quota is up to july2016.

Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

gd2015 said:


> Thanks Keeda.
> In case of any medical problems identified, the hospital guys would let us know. Isn't it?
> Also the next step would be to update the HAP ID in my visa form before I submit. Am I correct?


It depends. If the problem is something that can be cured or if it requires further tests, you will be informed and asked the to do the needful.

Yes, during visa application there is a question "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?". Answer YES to this (for each applicant) and an additional field will then appear asking for the HAP ID. This is how you would link your medicals that you undertook before visa application.


----------



## gaus

*Previous travel to Australia*

Hi Friends

Is the question related to "previous travel to australia" been always there in the online application or recently added.

I lodged my application on 27th October and didn't answer this question, though did filled in response in form 80. I just realized this while reviewing my downloaded application.

I have filled in a correction via the immiaccount - guess can't do anything else now.

It would be good to know though, if this question has been always there or I was just being paranoid.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

gaus said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Is the question related to "previous travel to australia" been always there in the online application or recently added.
> 
> I lodged my application on 27th October and didn't answer this question, though did filled in response in form 80. I just realized this while reviewing my downloaded application.
> 
> I have filled in a correction via the immiaccount - guess can't do anything else now.
> 
> It would be good to know though, if this question has been always there or I was just being paranoid.
> 
> Thanks


It was there when I filed in June. Ref: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/879554-189-visa-lodging-query.html*


----------



## hnmn4444

gaus said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Is the question related to "previous travel to australia" been always there in the online application or recently added.
> 
> I lodged my application on 27th October and didn't answer this question, though did filled in response in form 80. I just realized this while reviewing my downloaded application.
> 
> I have filled in a correction via the immiaccount - guess can't do anything else now.
> 
> It would be good to know though, if this question has been always there or I was just being paranoid.
> 
> Thanks


Is that question something like this 'has any of the applicants been to Australia previously'. Is that what you are asking for. I myself remembered filling that question while I was applying for visa.

Yes its been for a long time in the application I guess. If you didn't answer this question you better call the DIBP and ask for solution don't panic my friend we have a lot many ways to correct the application. Cheers.

Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## australia_bound

KeeDa said:


> Yes, right. Make sure it goes under Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National
> 
> 
> Now that your CO has requested, a new button should have appeared in your immiAccount. Earlier it was known as "Request Complete" and now it is known (since the last week) as "Information Provided". Click that after having uploaded the requested documents. Your CO will then get notified about it.


Keeda, I have uploaded the requested PCC document.Any idea when case officer will again look into my application.As i have seen here people with same scenario waiting for Case officer from 2-3 months.Do i need to call them or mail them about my document upload complete ?


----------



## gaus

hnmn4444 said:


> Is that question something like this 'has any of the applicants been to Australia previously'. Is that what you are asking for. I myself remembered filling that question while I was applying for visa.
> 
> Yes its been for a long time in the application I guess. If you didn't answer this question you better call the DIBP and ask for solution don't panic my friend we have a lot many ways to correct the application. Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


Thanks M8! I don't how the oversight happened as I verified the application many times. I have provided them the update via the "update us" link - notification of incorrect answer.

Just hope it doesn't delay any further or to look at the positive side it may get CO's attention and he may process faster


----------



## KeeDa

australia_bound said:


> Keeda, I have uploaded the requested PCC document.Any idea when case officer will again look into my application.As i have seen here people with same scenario waiting for Case officer from 2-3 months.Do i need to call them or mail them about my document upload complete ?


It is all luck now. Even if you call, you would be asked to wait for 4 to 6 weeks since you clicked that button. In another private forum for our batch, we maintain a tracker to track timelines. Some data from "Days since Request Complete clicked" column from there:

34*, 59*, 21, 21*, 44*, 57, 33*, 23*, 6, 18*, 41, 3*, 50, 41, 36*

* ones are visa-granted cases. As you can see, someone got their grant in 3 days after having completed the request while we also have cases waiting since 40+ days.


----------



## australia_bound

KeeDa said:


> It is all luck now. Even if you call, you would be asked to wait for 4 to 6 weeks since you clicked that button. In another private forum for our batch, we maintain a tracker to track timelines. Some data from "Days since Request Complete clicked" column from there:
> 
> 34*, 59*, 21, 21*, 44*, 57, 33*, 23*, 6, 18*, 41, 3*, 50, 41, 36*
> 
> * ones are visa-granted cases. As you can see, someone got their grant in 3 days after having completed the request while we also have cases waiting since 40+ days.


ohhhh.Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## kanuz

*Documents submitted, When can we expect the grant??*

Hello Guys,

My wife and myself applied for 189 visa on July 2015 (Wife as Primary applicant)and the CO was allocated on 16 Sep(Adelaide team). They have asked us to take Medicals and PCC along with form 80 and 1221.We have completed medicals and arranged PCC, sent the form 80 and 1221 on 9th of Oct to the CO. On 23rd of Nov, found some changes in immi account and in our login can find option to upload the form 80 and 1221 and we have upload those as well on 23 Nov (From the agent we came to know that CO's are not able to find documents sent via email so they want it to be uploaded to the account).

When can we get an update or Visa grant ? Will they be processing it soon since we have send the documents by Oct and the new change made us to upload it in the account. Your comments please.

Total points - 65, EOI - 25 Jun, Invitation - 6 Jul, App lodged - 28 Jul, CO allocated -16 Sep, Documents uploaded and email - 9 Oct, Form 80 and 1221 uploaded online - 23 Nov. Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Naveen2015

hnmn4444 said:


> Hi Naveen. You can go a head. The quota is up to july2016.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk



Thanks hnmn4444


----------



## KeeDa

kanuz said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My wife and myself applied for 189 visa on July 2015 (Wife as Primary applicant)and the CO was allocated on 16 Sep(Adelaide team). They have asked us to take Medicals and PCC along with form 80 and 1221.We have completed medicals and arranged PCC, sent the form 80 and 1221 on 9th of Oct to the CO. On 23rd of Nov, found some changes in immi account and in our login can find option to upload the form 80 and 1221 and we have upload those as well on 23 Nov (From the agent we came to know that CO's are not able to find documents sent via email so they want it to be uploaded to the account).
> 
> When can we get an update or Visa grant ? Will they be processing it soon since we have send the documents by Oct and the new change made us to upload it in the account. Your comments please.
> 
> Total points - 65, EOI - 25 Jun, Invitation - 6 Jul, App lodged - 28 Jul, CO allocated -16 Sep, Documents uploaded and email - 9 Oct, Form 80 and 1221 uploaded online - 23 Nov. Grant :fingerscrossed:


You should've uploaded into the immiAccount in the first place and clicked the RC button. I hope at least now you have clicked that button (now known as "Information provided"). Check post#11287 above regarding waiting times.


----------



## kanuz

KeeDa said:


> You should've uploaded into the immiAccount in the first place and clicked the RC button. I hope at least now you have clicked that button (now known as "Information provided"). Check post#11287 above regarding waiting times.


Thanks KeeDa for your quick response.

Yes we have done that on 23 Nov. God knows when they will look into it. Fingers crossed 

Cheers!


----------



## sanjay776

*Medical*

Hi,

DIBP has made changes in medical for kids from 20th Nov. Now apart from physical inspection tuberculosis test will also be in the medical list. I too had done the medical yesterday for my 2 kids and hospital told me that this is a new test for kids and is mandatory for PR. 

For test they put some vaccine through syringe in kids hand and marked that place with a marker and ask us to come again after 48 hours to check. So guys this a new test introduced from 20th Nov. 2015 for all kids aged between 2 to 11 yrs. It is not expensive, it cost me INR 200 for one kid.

Hope this will help every parents having kids applying for PR.

Regds,




Majician said:


> Hi,
> 
> My daughter was scheduled for medical test today along with my wife, and what I supposed from the conversation here and in the eMedical HAP ID generated for my daughter, I thought it will just be physical inspection, though my wife told me they are going to give some vaccine to my daughter and they will call her again after 3 days to check, unfortunately I am not with them, anyone faced similar situation? The clinic told my wife this is new procedure for Australia for kids, has anyone experienced the same thing, and can anyone clarify what is that vaccine for?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## topmahajan

sandyindian said:


> Got the grant!! Got the grant!!
> 
> ITA - 23rd OCT
> Visa Lodge - 4th NOV
> All Docs including PCC, Form 80, Form 1221, CV front loaded - 16th Nov
> Medical - 11th Nov
> Medical uploaded - 16th Nov
> Golden Grant - 26th Nov.
> 
> Thanks everyone in the Forum. You all guided me well. I went through an agent but it was of no help as I had to tell them what to do and when to do things. Anyways no regrets.
> 
> For all you guys waiting for the grant, hang in there.. its just around the corner. Be positive and trust yourself and your god!! Good luck!!


Congrats. Are you claiming any points for work experience?


----------



## sandyindian

topmahajan said:


> Congrats. Are you claiming any points for work experience?


Thanks. I have 10.5 years of experience but ACS deducted 3 years so i could claim only 10 points for 7.5 years. My overall score is 65.


----------



## civil189

1. After receiving the invitation is there any time frame for payment of fees.
2. I have not claimed points for my current job, do I need to get documental proof for this also
3 my first job was on project and that is complete, all staff including my immediate boss is now transferred to other location, should I get the job duties from my immediate boss or from my head office which is in Mumbai 
4 what happens in case my immediate boss switches the company 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitrb

how much did they charge you for fingerprinting of single person.

Do they also courier the documents to FBI post fingerprinting or you sent them yourself

Thanks
Sumit



sandyindian said:


> 2 years in Dubai.


----------



## RedDevil2

Hi guys 

I had a query like the deadline for submission of my documents was 23 nov but i could not submit my pcc as i haven't received it yet, so i notified the department about it.

but till now I haven't received an extension from the department.

should i be worried that they will not give me an extension and give the decision without the pcc that obviously will be a rejection or they will give the extension in a week or two.

Thank you


----------



## Majician

sanjay776 said:


> Hi,
> 
> DIBP has made changes in medical for kids from 20th Nov. Now apart from physical inspection tuberculosis test will also be in the medical list. I too had done the medical yesterday for my 2 kids and hospital told me that this is a new test for kids and is mandatory for PR.
> 
> For test they put some vaccine through syringe in kids hand and marked that place with a marker and ask us to come again after 48 hours to check. So guys this a new test introduced from 20th Nov. 2015 for all kids aged between 2 to 11 yrs. It is not expensive, it cost me INR 200 for one kid.
> 
> Hope this will help every parents having kids applying for PR.
> 
> Regds,


Thanks Sanjay,

In my case they called my daughter after 3 days ! Also they did not charge anything extra for it, but yes they would vaccinate my daughter and only god knows what they will see after 3 days.

Anyways best of luck for your application and thanks for the detailed information.


----------



## KeeDa

RedDevil2 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I had a query like the deadline for submission of my documents was 23 nov but i could not submit my pcc as i haven't received it yet, so i notified the department about it.
> 
> but till now I haven't received an extension from the department.
> 
> should i be worried that they will not give me an extension and give the decision without the pcc that obviously will be a rejection or they will give the extension in a week or two.
> 
> Thank you


They email or reply only if they need anything from you. I haven't received any reply either. But, I did call them to explain the situation and after searching for a while, the operator could not find my emails. So he asked me to send them again and at the same time, during the call itself, he added a note to my application about my request for extension. I suggest you too call them and make sure that your case is put on hold via such a note/ comment on your application.


----------



## milcah

hi,

iam currently trying to pay my fees through ICICI bank debit card(11:00 pm IST). But iam facing the error PAYMENT FAILED ; DECLINED.

Note: the card that iam using to pay has my spouse's name in it.
Does the card has to bare the same name as the main applicant ?

Can anyone help why this is hapenning


----------



## rajrajinin

milcah said:


> hi,
> 
> iam currently trying to pay my fees through ICICI bank debit card(11:00 pm IST). But iam facing the error PAYMENT FAILED ; DECLINED.
> 
> Note: the card that iam using to pay has my spouse's name in it.
> Does the card has to bare the same name as the main applicant ?
> 
> Can anyone help why this is hapenning


People have paid fees using their friends card here. So that cant be the reason. 

Check-
1. If your debit card is enabled for international transaction. 
2. Does it has required amount. Apart from visa fees there is a surcharge which is added. Make sure you have required amount, infact more than that. 
3. Call your bank to check if they have put any restrictions on amount limit or international usage.


----------



## milcah

rajrajinin said:


> People have paid fees using their friends card here. So that cant be the reason.
> 
> Check-
> 1. If your debit card is enabled for international transaction.
> 2. Does it has required amount. Apart from visa fees there is a surcharge which is added. Make sure you have required amount, infact more than that.
> 3. Call your bank to check if they have put any restrictions on amount limit or international usage.


If your debit card is enabled for international transaction. --->Yes
Does it has required amount. Apart from visa fees there is a surcharge which is added. Make sure you have required amount, infact more than that. ---> i have enough amount
Call your bank to check if they have put any restrictions on amount limit or international usage. --> they are saying like the DIBP is not allowing ICICI debit card transaction..

what can i do next?


----------



## krdheerajkumar

milcah said:


> hi,
> 
> iam currently trying to pay my fees through ICICI bank debit card(11:00 pm IST). But iam facing the error PAYMENT FAILED ; DECLINED.
> 
> Note: the card that iam using to pay has my spouse's name in it.
> Does the card has to bare the same name as the main applicant ?
> 
> Can anyone help why this is hapenning


I faced the same issue with ICICI. This is to do with you maximum online transaction limit on your account. Go to the nearest branch and submit a letter to the bank manager requesting to increase the online transaction limit to thee required amount. They will consider your request and increase the limit within 24 hours of your request but this will be applicable only for 1 or 2 days within which you have to complete the online transaction.


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends
Is anyone aware of the criteria for sending applications for external security checks? And how long do they usually take? i submitted my application in September but had my pcc done in july in anticipation, should i get my pcc updated now if processing is likely to go past jul 2016?

Thanks for your help


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends Is anyone aware of the criteria for sending applications for external security checks? And how long do they usually take? i submitted my application in September but had my pcc done in july in anticipation, should i get my pcc updated now if processing is likely to go past jul 2016? Thanks for your help


They would ask you for it if needed.

Nowadays external checks are quicker.


----------



## Makjuly10

andreyx108b said:


> blue-sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends Is anyone aware of the criteria for sending applications for external security checks? And how long do they usually take? i submitted my application in September but had my pcc done in july in anticipation, should i get my pcc updated now if processing is likely to go past jul 2016? Thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> They would ask you for it if needed.
> 
> Nowadays external checks are quicker.
Click to expand...



Guys... 
Is the siblings nationality or applicants visa rejection the reason for them taking it toooooooo long ??? 
Any suggestion...its been 4 mnths snce i lodged visaaaaa


----------



## desiSydney

desiSydney said:


> hey mate..
> yeah our time lines match but I haven't heard anything back, yet from the CO.
> Its been close to 6 weeks now and Can't do much other than waiting
> 
> From recent trends, its 4 to 6 weeks that CO takes to come back to the application.


I have called immigration today and after a long wait of around 35 mins finally someone picked up and said it will be a minimum 8 to 10 weeks or 2 months that CO will take to get back to the application..Seems the wait will get longer now..

I also asked about the birth certificate proof and she said generally they accept secondary school certificate but then she didnt vouch for it and said it is at CO's discretion to accept it or not.


----------



## gaus

milcah said:


> If your debit card is enabled for international transaction. --->Yes
> Does it has required amount. Apart from visa fees there is a surcharge which is added. Make sure you have required amount, infact more than that. ---> i have enough amount
> Call your bank to check if they have put any restrictions on amount limit or international usage. --> they are saying like the DIBP is not allowing ICICI debit card transaction..
> 
> what can i do next?


It doesn't take much time to get a travel card, if you can get it... pay using travel card... you'll save money as well because otherwise the cross currency conversion charges can go upto as high as 3.5%.

Or if you have friend in Australia use their card and then transfer the money using your bank account

Both these will definitely need 1-2 days time but will save money


----------



## shanks957

gd2015 said:


> Thanks Keeda.
> In case of any medical problems identified, the hospital guys would let us know. Isn't it?
> Also the next step would be to update the HAP ID in my visa form before I submit. Am I correct?


Hi Gd2015

I had asked the hospital authorities and they said that they will not share the results with me, but it would be uploaded within 4/5 days to the DIBP. 
If you need a copy of the medical records, you can go after you get the VISA.


----------



## shanks957

*Credit card*



milcah said:


> If your debit card is enabled for international transaction. --->Yes
> Does it has required amount. Apart from visa fees there is a surcharge which is added. Make sure you have required amount, infact more than that. ---> i have enough amount
> Call your bank to check if they have put any restrictions on amount limit or international usage. --> they are saying like the DIBP is not allowing ICICI debit card transaction..
> 
> what can i do next?


If I am not wrong, I think you need to pay via a Credit Card only. It involves foreign exchange, hence the debit card is being rejected. Do check for the daily limits/ international daily limits on your credit card as I faced that issue


----------



## bansalch

Hi guys,

I need to submit my CV to the GSM team. Is there any particular format/template I need to follow as they are not asking for great details in the CV

Cheers!


----------



## basilmabraham

By the grace of god almighty and help from this awesome forum, I me and my family got our visa grants today.

Special thanks to Keeda and nicemathan for the awesome support. 

All those who are waiting, be patient, your day is coming soon. All the best

My time lines as below

*189 under 261111
*ACS Applied 11Jul15 || Result 16Jul15 - Positive 
PTE-A Exam 20Jul15 || PTE-A Result 21Jul15 - Score - Overall 90
EOI Submitted 21Jul15 - Points - 70
Invite - 03Aug15
Visa Applied - 27Aug15. 
PCC 16Sep15 
Medicals 09Oct15
CO Contact - 12Oct15 Form 80 and 1221 and CV requested
Submitted and Request Completed - 15Oct15 
Grant - 27Nov2015
Entry Date - 09Oct16


----------



## Dinar

Hi there,
I submitted my eoi stating a work experience till 1/12/2014(even though I still work in that job(but the certification of employment is at 1/12/2014),I wont be able to get a new one with date after this period(as the institution,which is governmental, I work there refuse to issue such a document for any employee in my position lately,as I am not in a senior position),and in form 80 and visa 189 application,I have to say that I still work there(because the payslip indicates that),will the CO ask for another certification till date?or can I mention in the additional information that I wont be able to get a new one,Please help


----------



## abbasraza

basilmabraham said:


> By the grace of god almighty and help from this awesome forum, I me and my family got our visa grants today.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda and nicemathan for the awesome support.
> 
> All those who are waiting, be patient, your day is coming soon. All the best
> 
> My time lines as below
> 
> *189 under 261111
> *ACS Applied 11Jul15 || Result 16Jul15 - Positive
> PTE-A Exam 20Jul15 || PTE-A Result 21Jul15 - Score - Overall 90
> EOI Submitted 21Jul15 - Points - 70
> Invite - 03Aug15
> Visa Applied - 27Aug15.
> PCC 16Sep15
> Medicals 09Oct15
> CO Contact - 12Oct15 Form 80 and 1221 and CV requested
> Submitted and Request Completed - 15Oct15
> Grant - 27Nov2015
> Entry Date - 09Oct16


Congrats


----------



## Makjuly10

Many congrats


----------



## Heywb

basilmabraham said:


> By the grace of god almighty and help from this awesome forum, I me and my family got our visa grants today.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda and nicemathan for the awesome support.
> 
> All those who are waiting, be patient, your day is coming soon. All the best
> 
> My time lines as below
> 
> *189 under 261111
> *ACS Applied 11Jul15 || Result 16Jul15 - Positive
> PTE-A Exam 20Jul15 || PTE-A Result 21Jul15 - Score - Overall 90
> EOI Submitted 21Jul15 - Points - 70
> Invite - 03Aug15
> Visa Applied - 27Aug15.
> PCC 16Sep15
> Medicals 09Oct15
> CO Contact - 12Oct15 Form 80 and 1221 and CV requested
> Submitted and Request Completed - 15Oct15
> Grant - 27Nov2015
> Entry Date - 09Oct16


Congratulations


----------



## andreyx108b

basilmabraham said:


> By the grace of god almighty and help from this awesome forum, I me and my family got our visa grants today. Special thanks to Keeda and nicemathan for the awesome support. All those who are waiting, be patient, your day is coming soon. All the best My time lines as below 189 under 261111 ACS Applied 11Jul15 || Result 16Jul15 - Positive PTE-A Exam 20Jul15 || PTE-A Result 21Jul15 - Score - Overall 90 EOI Submitted 21Jul15 - Points - 70 Invite - 03Aug15 Visa Applied - 27Aug15. PCC 16Sep15 Medicals 09Oct15 CO Contact - 12Oct15 Form 80 and 1221 and CV requested Submitted and Request Completed - 15Oct15 Grant - 27Nov2015 Entry Date - 09Oct16


Congrats please update the tracker.


----------



## seledi

CO asks for Resume(CV) for only some candidates? 
is there any special reason for asking some and not everyone??

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## andreyx108b

seledi said:


> CO asks for Resume(CV) for only some candidates?
> is there any special reason for asking some and not everyone??
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


My observation CV is required in 70-80% of cases.


----------



## mariavino

*manto test*



Majician said:


> Hi,
> 
> My daughter was scheduled for medical test today along with my wife, and what I supposed from the conversation here and in the eMedical HAP ID generated for my daughter, I thought it will just be physical inspection, though my wife told me they are going to give some vaccine to my daughter and they will call her again after 3 days to check, unfortunately I am not with them, anyone faced similar situation? The clinic told my wife this is new procedure for Australia for kids, has anyone experienced the same thing, and can anyone clarify what is that vaccine for?
> 
> Thanks


Its not a Vaccine, its called Manton test, this is used to identify any TB or cough related issues in the kids.

I did it for my kids on 23rd November. the 1st to take the test after the new changes.


----------



## basilmabraham

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats please update the tracker.


Thanks, already updated.


----------



## Majician

mariavino said:


> Its not a Vaccine, its called Manton test, this is used to identify any TB or cough related issues in the kids.
> 
> I did it for my kids on 23rd November. the 1st to take the test after the new changes.


Thanks,

Have they called you back for re-inspection for kids?


----------



## Gul007

*Job Verification - 189*

Hi there,
I lodge my visa application on 9 Sep 2015 with 65 Points, got CO request for further documents on 23 Oct, Provided requested doc on 11 Nov and now waiting for further. 


My work experience duration is from Sep 2007 to Mar 2012 then I went to Australia for further studies. I got 5 points for this work experience. 

Can anyone please confirm me that CO will verify this work experience or they just use to verify those experience who are working at the moment. 

Please guide.


----------



## andreyx108b

Gul007 said:


> Hi there,
> I lodge my visa application on 9 Sep 2015 with 65 Points, got CO request for further documents on 23 Oct, Provided requested doc on 11 Nov and now waiting for further.
> 
> 
> My work experience duration is from Sep 2007 to Mar 2012 then I went to Australia for further studies. I got 5 points for this work experience.
> 
> Can anyone please confirm me that CO will verify this work experience or they just use to verify those experience who are working at the moment.
> 
> Please guide.


They may verify all employment if you have claimed points for it.

Good luck!


----------



## aafarup

Posting on Behalf of a Friend

CO was assigned and asked for spouses English Proficiency documents on 12 Nov. He replied CO stating that he wants to pay VAC2 Payment. Called couple of days ago and came to know CO will open his file again on 25th Dec. 
He went to IMMI account and there is a new button “Request Complete”
Does he needs to press it now or after the CO gives him VAC2 payment link and he did his payment.


----------



## gaus

basilmabraham said:


> By the grace of god almighty and help from this awesome forum, I me and my family got our visa grants today.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda and nicemathan for the awesome support.
> 
> All those who are waiting, be patient, your day is coming soon. All the best
> 
> My time lines as below
> 
> *189 under 261111
> *ACS Applied 11Jul15 || Result 16Jul15 - Positive
> PTE-A Exam 20Jul15 || PTE-A Result 21Jul15 - Score - Overall 90
> EOI Submitted 21Jul15 - Points - 70
> Invite - 03Aug15
> Visa Applied - 27Aug15.
> PCC 16Sep15
> Medicals 09Oct15
> CO Contact - 12Oct15 Form 80 and 1221 and CV requested
> Submitted and Request Completed - 15Oct15
> Grant - 27Nov2015
> Entry Date - 09Oct16


Congratulations!!! Wish you all the best!


----------



## janiva

*Unpaid leave declaration in EOI*

Hi Friends,

I am planning to apply EOI by next week. I have totally 10 years experience, and ACS deducted just 2 years. They have not deducted my unpaid leave of 6 months though I have mentioned them in my references. Now, I am afraid to apply EOI without unpaid leave details.

Could anyone suggest me how should I proceed in this case? Thank you.


----------



## gurudev

aafarup said:


> Posting on Behalf of a Friend
> 
> CO was assigned and asked for spouses English Proficiency documents on 12 Nov. He replied CO stating that he wants to pay VAC2 Payment. Called couple of days ago and came to know CO will open his file again on 25th Dec.
> He went to IMMI account and there is a new button “Request Complete”
> Does he needs to press it now or after the CO gives him VAC2 payment link and he did his payment.


After vac2 payment


----------



## bansalch

Originally I had a crappy agent (who I fired later) who told me to submit only documents which I can produce as physical copies while I am onshore. So in my application I did not fill up my PAN and SSN. Now when CO asked for form 80, I thought about giving them the SSN (forgot PAN dumb me ).

I called up DIBP and they asked me to file a 1023 (incorrect info form) as the information on the question was incorrect. So I did it and included my SSN. 2 days after I pressed submit, I remembered to submit my PAN too. Now I am scared to submit another 1023 for the same question. Either this may confuse CO or make her mad. What should I do?

I can think of few choices, 


either submit a new 1023 with all info and ask to ignore previous form 

OR put PAN in form 80 (I am yet to submit this as I still have time before CO opens my file again) and pretend like nothing happened and pray CO does not asks explanation for it 

OR submit the form 80 WITHOUT PAN

OR any other idea from the experienced folks here


----------



## bansalch

I had the same situation (I had 8 months unpaid). ACS and DIBP both consider unpaid leave equivalent to annual leave as long as you are on the payrolls with the company. So in your case, if ACS ignored the unpaid period and gave you the smae in your experience, go ahead and claim it! DIBP is going to consider it as valid job period (verified from DIBP).


janiva said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply EOI by next week. I have totally 10 years experience, and ACS deducted just 2 years. They have not deducted my unpaid leave of 6 months though I have mentioned them in my references. Now, I am afraid to apply EOI without unpaid leave details.
> 
> Could anyone suggest me how should I proceed in this case? Thank you.


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends
I am from india but based in UK. I visted india for 2 months due certain family problems, i was paid throughout this period as I worked from home. Although I have not claimed any points for experience, do you think I need to write a letter to explain this long trip? I have attached form 80 which obviously shows this trip. i dont want for wait for CO to ask for anything further as one request has already delayed my application by 6 weeks (and counting).

Thanks for your help.


----------



## janiva

bansalch said:


> I had the same situation (I had 8 months unpaid). ACS and DIBP both consider unpaid leave equivalent to annual leave as long as you are on the payrolls with the company. So in your case, if ACS ignored the unpaid period and gave you the smae in your experience, go ahead and claim it! DIBP is going to consider it as valid job period (verified from DIBP).


Thank you dear friend. May I know how to contact DIBP?


----------



## krdheerajkumar

Hi All,

The CO contacted me for the second time and have requested the below:

"We also require a letter from your wife’s education institutions regarding the medium of instruction for her study, if she intends to claim her study as evidence of functional English"

Now my query is, my wife did her B.Tech for 4 years in english as a medium, is it sufficient to get a letter only from her college to prove her functional english? else do I need to get the required letters from her school as well?

Thanks,
Dheeraj


----------



## seledi

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The CO contacted me for the second time and have requested the below:
> 
> "We also require a letter from your wife’s education institutions regarding the medium of instruction for her study, if she intends to claim her study as evidence of functional English"
> 
> Now my query is, my wife did her B.Tech for 4 years in english as a medium, is it sufficient to get a letter only from her college to prove her functional english? else do I need to get the required letters from her school as well?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dheeraj


Hi ,

Yes, It is enough if you get a certificate saying the medium of instruction is english.

Btw, whats u r timeline??


Regards,
Seledi


----------



## krdheerajkumar

seledi said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Yes, It is enough if you get a certificate saying the medium of instruction is english.
> 
> Btw, whats u r timeline??
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


Thanks Seledi!

So the B.Tech letter alone stating medium of englishis it sufficient?

My time line is:

10/06/15 : Pearson Attempt1 (L/R/S/W - 69/74/50/77)
11/07/15 : Pearson Attempt2 (L/R/S/W - 85/82/85/85)
02/04/15 : ACS applied
20/04/15 : ACS positive outcome
261313	: Software Engineer
13/07/15 : EOI submitted claiming 70 points
02/08/15 : Received Invite
02/10/15 : Visa lodged (189)
30/10/15: CO 1st Contact (replied on 03/11/2015)
28/11/15:CO 2nd Contact
Awaiting Grant...:juggle:lane:
First entry planned in February


----------



## seledi

B-tech certificate alone is sufficient if it says Medium is English. 

If you have already uploaded it and again the CO is asking for a proof means he is expecting a letter from the college. College will issue the letter. 



Regards,
Seledi


----------



## milcah

is the IMMI account website is down? i am facing system error after login..


----------



## seledi

The home page says, there are issues with the website. Probably some maintainence might be going on... try IE 11 once 

"This issue will be resolved on 28 November 2015. Please wait until 29th November 2015 to attach documents."


Regards,
Seledi


----------



## milcah

seledi said:


> The home page says, there are issues with the website. Probably some maintainence might be going on... try IE 11 once
> 
> "This issue will be resolved on 28 November 2015. Please wait until 29th November 2015 to attach documents."
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


thanks a lot for the clarification. i am trying to pay the fees. probably i can wait till the issue gets resolved.


----------



## milcah

krdheerajkumar said:


> I faced the same issue with ICICI. This is to do with you maximum online transaction limit on your account. Go to the nearest branch and submit a letter to the bank manager requesting to increase the online transaction limit to thee required amount. They will consider your request and increase the limit within 24 hours of your request but this will be applicable only for 1 or 2 days within which you have to complete the online transaction.


thanks a lot.

can i do the transaction using Bank of america debit card?


----------



## seledi

krdheerajkumar said:


> Thanks Seledi!
> 
> So the B.Tech letter alone stating medium of englishis it sufficient?
> 
> My time line is:
> 
> 10/06/15 : Pearson Attempt1 (L/R/S/W - 69/74/50/77)
> 11/07/15 : Pearson Attempt2 (L/R/S/W - 85/82/85/85)
> 02/04/15 : ACS applied
> 20/04/15 : ACS positive outcome
> 261313	: Software Engineer
> 13/07/15 : EOI submitted claiming 70 points
> 02/08/15 : Received Invite
> 02/10/15 : Visa lodged (189)
> 30/10/15: CO 1st Contact (replied on 03/11/2015)
> 28/11/15:CO 2nd Contact
> Awaiting Grant...:juggle:lane:
> First entry planned in February


From your timeline, it is evident that CO re visits the case only after 28 days 
Would u mind telling , what did the CO asked on his first contact??

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## krdheerajkumar

milcah said:


> thanks a lot.
> 
> can i do the transaction using Bank of america debit card?


Again it depends on your bank online transaction limit. Better checkwith your bank before you proceed. In my case I had an UK account so made the payment in GBP.


----------



## krdheerajkumar

seledi said:


> From your timeline, it is evident that CO re visits the case only after 28 days
> Would u mind telling , what did the CO asked on his first contact??
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


Yes you are right on the CO revisit trend of the case and now i am only worried on that as the second contact will again delay my grant.

In the first CO contact I was request for the below:
Self:
India PCC
Medicals
Form 80
PTE A score to be sent to DIBP through my Pearson online account

Spouse:
India PCC
Medicals
Functional english proof

Kid:
Medicals

Thanks,
Dheeraj


----------



## krdheerajkumar

milcah said:


> is the IMMI account website is down? i am facing system error after login..


Yes, I did face an issue but try again it willwork. Also it did not allow me to upload pdf files surprisingly i got a pop up where it mentioned pdf files are allowed. Not sure may be a maintenance is in progress.


----------



## seledi

krdheerajkumar said:


> Yes you are right on the CO revisit trend of the case and now i am only worried on that as the second contact will again delay my grant.
> 
> In the first CO contact I was request for the below:
> Self:
> India PCC
> Medicals
> Form 80
> PTE A score to be sent to DIBP through my Pearson online account
> 
> Spouse:
> India PCC
> Medicals
> Functional english proof
> 
> Kid:
> Medicals
> 
> Thanks,
> Dheeraj



I believe second time there wont be 28 days wait. Better submit the english medium letter and u r there with a grant.


Regards,
Seledi


----------



## andreyx108b

seledi said:


> I believe second time there wont be 28 days wait. Better submit the english medium letter and u r there with a grant. Regards, Seledi


In most cases, i saw, it is usually 28+ days again.


----------



## jamesjosephpt

Hello friends,
On enquiry, my CO had replied by mail saying that he is not able to read me and spouse's Form 80s as it was not clear and not loading. I replied to his mail with clear version  Form80 attached. After that i have not heard anything from him. Please note that this was not through the site and request Complete was disabled. CO just sent a mail.

From one of the discussions i found that CO would come back only after 4-6 weeks once are done with all the clarifications and resending of the docs. Is this true ?

For how many days DIBP will be closed for Christmas holidays ?

Please see timelines below. Seeing the trend, could any tell when can i expect a grant.

Regards,
jamesjosephpt

IELTS-7
Lodged application with 65 points(Claimed points for exp) -20-Aug-2015
PCC,Medicals Done and uploaded the docs -28-Aug-2015
CO Allocated- 10-Oct-2015 (Information requested)
Submitted extra docs on - 15-Oct-2015
CO replied by mail on enquiry, saying Form 80s is not readable -16-Oct-2015
Sent reply with attachment of Form80-18-Oct-2015

Visa Grant -Not Yet


----------



## andreyx108b

I would expect a CO to get back to you within next 2 weeks.

The official holidays are 25, 28 and the 1st of jan.

Some people may take fee days off between 28 and 1st. 




jamesjosephpt said:


> Hello friends, On enquiry, my CO had replied by mail saying that he is not able to read me and spouse's Form 80s as it was not clear and not loading. I replied to his mail with clear version  Form80 attached. After that i have not heard anything from him. Please note that this was not through the site and request Complete was disabled. CO just sent a mail. From one of the discussions i found that CO would come back only after 4-6 weeks once are done with all the clarifications and resending of the docs. Is this true ? For how many days DIBP will be closed for Christmas holidays ? Please see timelines below. Seeing the trend, could any tell when can i expect a grant. Regards, jamesjosephpt IELTS-7 Lodged application with 65 points(Claimed points for exp) -20-Aug-2015 PCC,Medicals Done and uploaded the docs -28-Aug-2015 CO Allocated- 10-Oct-2015 (Information requested) Submitted extra docs on - 15-Oct-2015 CO replied by mail on enquiry, saying Form 80s is not readable -16-Oct-2015 Sent reply with attachment of Form80-18-Oct-2015 Visa Grant -Not Yet


----------



## krdheerajkumar

seledi said:


> I believe second time there wont be 28 days wait. Better submit the english medium letter and u r there with a grant.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


Thanks fpr your kind words seledi. Yes I do think it would not take 28 days as previously when the CO contacted me the status changed to something like details requested but thistime my application status in immi account is still "Assessment in progress". :fingerscrossed:


----------



## insiyac

Hi,

I'm just curious to know, did a CO contact you on a Saturday? Or was it still Friday in Australia when he emailed?


----------



## krdheerajkumar

insiyac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just curious to know, did a CO contact you on a Saturday? Or was it still Friday in Australia when he emailed?


Me too. I got an email at 6.30 AM IST. The email might have been sent by the CO last night and reached my account this morning due to any technical delays in the immi site.


----------



## civil189

1. After receiving the invitation is there any time frame for payment of fees.
2. I have not claimed points for my current job, do I need to get documental proof for this also
3 my first job was on project and that is complete, all staff including my immediate boss is now transferred to other location, should I get the job duties from my immediate boss or from my head office which is in Mumbai 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmartB

Folks, I can confirm that the issue with generating HAP ID for your dependents has been rectified as expected. 

Regards, 
SB


----------



## bansalch

janiva said:


> Thank you dear friend. May I know how to contact DIBP?


Check immigration website for the contact numbers for your current location


----------



## jadavbheda

What is IED??

(Sorry if this sound like a dumb question)


----------



## Jeeten#80

IED - INITIAL ENTRY DATE


Refer my following post for details.

*IED into Australia*




jadavbheda said:


> What is IED??
> 
> (Sorry if this sound like a dumb question)


----------



## alokagrawal

*Oman PCC*

Guys,

Any idea, how to get oman PCC from QATAR.

Has anybody applied for Oman PCC from outside Oman?


----------



## hnmn4444

Hip hip hurrey I got a grant today. Thanks to every one who posted the valuable information here. Really this forum is helpfull. I wish every one who is waiting for there grants get it by November. 

My IOE is on April 21 2016. Applied on 24th sept 2015. 
CO assigned on 28th Oct 2015.
It took 65days for me to get the grant. Spend stressful 8 long months feel like got a relief. Thanks a lot guys.

Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajrajinin

hnmn4444 said:


> Hip hip hurrey I got a grant today. Thanks to every one who posted the valuable information here. Really this forum is helpfull. I wish every one who is waiting for there grants get it by November.
> 
> My IOE is on April 21 2016. Applied on 24th sept 2015.
> CO assigned on 28th Oct 2015.
> It took 65days for me to get the grant. Spend stressful 8 long months feel like got a relief. Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!


----------



## abbasraza

hnmn4444 said:


> Hip hip hurrey I got a grant today. Thanks to every one who posted the valuable information here. Really this forum is helpfull. I wish every one who is waiting for there grants get it by November.
> 
> My IOE is on April 21 2016. Applied on 24th sept 2015.
> CO assigned on 28th Oct 2015.
> It took 65days for me to get the grant. Spend stressful 8 long months feel like got a relief. Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


Congrats & best of luck for your future endevors. 
Why IED is within 6 month. Please update the sheet as well.


----------



## abbasraza

hnmn4444 said:


> Hip hip hurrey I got a grant today. Thanks to every one who posted the valuable information here. Really this forum is helpfull. I wish every one who is waiting for there grants get it by November.
> 
> My IOE is on April 21 2016. Applied on 24th sept 2015.
> CO assigned on 28th Oct 2015.
> It took 65days for me to get the grant. Spend stressful 8 long months feel like got a relief. Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


Which team processed your case? Brisbane or Adelaide


----------



## yasmeenaaa

are they working on the weekend?


----------



## kmar

Dear Friends,

Got my grant yesterday, below is my timeline. Thanks to all the members.

Invitation: 7th Sep 2015
Visa Lodged: 24th Sep 2015
Documents Uploaded (except Indian PCC, Medical): 26-Sep-2015
Medicals: 17-Oct-2015
CO contact (requested PCC): 29-Oct-2015
Indian PCC uploaded: 18-Nov-2015
Grant: 28-Nov-2015
IED: 17-Aug-2016


----------



## milcah

hi,

Today successfully paid for my application from chennai, India.

Now have a lot of queries. 
Need your help friends.

Regarding Medical tests.
1. What all documents should be carried for the test.
2. Does anyone know the examination centre in Chennai
3. I have included my 2 year old son too as dependant. Is the medical Examination required for him too?
4. Does anyone have the link to the page having the complete details about medical examination centres?


Regarding Documents Submission.
1. Does all Documents need to be notarised?
2. Should all the documents be scanned in color ?
3. Apart from the document list generated after paying the fees, What other Documents need to be submitted?
4. Where is the complete information and place for uploading for Form 80, Form 1221 etc,..
If possible please provide link for the same.

Thanks


----------



## yasmeenaaa

congrats kmarrrr


----------



## blue-sunshine

Posting again as no one replied the first time

Friends
I am from india but based in UK. I visted india for 2 months due to certain family problems, i was paid throughout this period as I worked from home. Although I have not claimed any points for experience, do you think I need to write a letter to explain this long trip? I have attached form 80 which obviously shows this trip. i dont want for wait for CO to ask for anything further as one request has already delayed my application by 6 weeks (and counting).

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Majician

blue-sunshine said:


> Posting again as no one replied the first time
> 
> Friends
> I am from india but based in UK. I visted india for 2 months due to certain family problems, i was paid throughout this period as I worked from home. Although I have not claimed any points for experience, do you think I need to write a letter to explain this long trip? I have attached form 80 which obviously shows this trip. i dont want for wait for CO to ask for anything further as one request has already delayed my application by 6 weeks (and counting).
> 
> Thanks for your help.


What about your experience assessment? What does it says? If you were paid and it is just 2 months no need to worry, just make sure you have pay slips in case CO asks, I don't think you need to give any explanation by yourself for nothing


----------



## blue-sunshine

I did not get experience assessment as I have not claimed any points for experience.


----------



## andreyx108b

1. What all documents should be carried for the test - *HAP-ID (print-out), Passport, may ask for passport photo.*
2. Does anyone know the examination centre in Chennai - *no * 
3. I have included my 2 year old son too as dependant. Is the medical Examination required for him too? - *yes, but no blood test and no chest x-ray.*
4. Does anyone have the link to the page having the complete details about medical examination centres? - *https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians
*

1. & 2. Colour scanned copies are enough.
3. Character evidence of >>> Form 80 personal particulars (form 80) / Other (form 1221) 
4. Google the forms. 





milcah said:


> hi,
> 
> Today successfully paid for my application from chennai, India.
> 
> Now have a lot of queries.
> Need your help friends.
> 
> Regarding Medical tests.
> 1. What all documents should be carried for the test.
> 2. Does anyone know the examination centre in Chennai
> 3. I have included my 2 year old son too as dependant. Is the medical Examination required for him too?
> 4. Does anyone have the link to the page having the complete details about medical examination centres?
> 
> 
> Regarding Documents Submission.
> 1. Does all Documents need to be notarised?
> 2. Should all the documents be scanned in color ?
> 3. Apart from the document list generated after paying the fees, What other Documents need to be submitted?
> 4. Where is the complete information and place for uploading for Form 80, Form 1221 etc,..
> If possible please provide link for the same.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> I did not get experience assessment as I have not claimed any points for experience.


You need to through Skills Assessment to become eligible for a visa. 

What is yours anzsco code?


----------



## blue-sunshine

andreyx108b said:


> You need to through Skills Assessment to become eligible for a visa.
> 
> What is yours anzsco code?


I had my degree verification done through engineers australia, i have a uk degree. I did not need to claim points for experience as i had enough points through ielts age etc. Hence i did not get my experience assessed. Does that make sense? Or have i missed a vital step some where. I applied as an engineering technologist


----------



## krdheerajkumar

milcah said:


> hi,
> 
> Today successfully paid for my application from chennai, India.
> 
> Now have a lot of queries.
> Need your help friends.
> 
> Regarding Medical tests.
> 1. What all documents should be carried for the test.
> 2. Does anyone know the examination centre in Chennai
> 3. I have included my 2 year old son too as dependant. Is the medical Examination required for him too?
> 4. Does anyone have the link to the page having the complete details about medical examination centres?
> 
> 
> Regarding Documents Submission.
> 1. Does all Documents need to be notarised?
> 2. Should all the documents be scanned in color ?
> 3. Apart from the document list generated after paying the fees, What other Documents need to be submitted?
> 4. Where is the complete information and place for uploading for Form 80, Form 1221 etc,..
> If possible please provide link for the same.
> 
> Thanks


1. What all documents should be carried for the test. - HAP ID, passport original and photocopies and passport size photo
2. Does anyone know the examination centre in Chennai - Appollo heart centre, Greams road, Chennai
3. I have included my 2 year old son too as dependant. Is the medical Examination required for him too? -Yes it is a must


----------



## Simeono34

blue-sunshine said:


> I had my degree verification done through engineers australia, i have a uk degree. I did not need to claim points for experience as i had enough points through ielts age etc. Hence i did not get my experience assessed. Does that make sense? Or have i missed a vital step some where. I applied as an engineering technologist



You do not need to assess your work experience if you ain't going to claim points for it, so I would say you are on the right track. If you think you have enough points already, then what is stopping you from submitting EOI. Do that ASAP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pankun

Hi Seniors,
Please clear my concern about taking medical check while pregnancy. My wife (pregnant) and I underwent medical check last week at Bupa including MA, Blood test for HIV and chest X-ray. However, after we done it I realized that in the email Bupa sent us, they added information about pregnancy, which is "Please also note that a Heptatitis B blood test will also be as required for your medical. This blood test is an additional cost and can only be done at the time of your appointment".

Does my wife need to go back and take that blood test?

Is there anyone has experienced this before?

I'm very worry now since my wife already 35 weeks and if she has to take that test, maybe we will have to hold all the visa process off, and wait for my baby to be born.

Please help me with this as soon as possible. 
Thank you.


----------



## seledi

kmar said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Got my grant yesterday, below is my timeline. Thanks to all the members.
> 
> Invitation: 7th Sep 2015
> Visa Lodged: 24th Sep 2015
> Documents Uploaded (except Indian PCC, Medical): 26-Sep-2015
> Medicals: 17-Oct-2015
> CO contact (requested PCC): 29-Oct-2015
> Indian PCC uploaded: 18-Nov-2015
> Grant: 28-Nov-2015
> IED: 17-Aug-2016



Hi Kmar,

Congrats on your Grant.

Did u notice any Job verification from immi???

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## milcah

andreyx108b said:


> 1. What all documents should be carried for the test - *HAP-ID (print-out), Passport, may ask for passport photo.*
> 2. Does anyone know the examination centre in Chennai - *no *
> 3. I have included my 2 year old son too as dependant. Is the medical Examination required for him too? - *yes, but no blood test and no chest x-ray.*
> 4. Does anyone have the link to the page having the complete details about medical examination centres? - *https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians
> *
> 
> 1. & 2. Colour scanned copies are enough.
> 3. Character evidence of >>> Form 80 personal particulars (form 80) / Other (form 1221)
> 4. Google the forms.


Thanks a lot for the clarification.


----------



## akumar0619

Hi All,

I have been assigned a CO and she has requested for PCC & medicals but since my wife is pregnant, we are planning to get the medicals done after the baby is born.

My current application status online is : "This application requires additional supporting documentation. Please check correspondence and attach the requested documents."

3 weeks ago I sent an email to CO to put my application on hold but didn't received any response till now. 
Should I wait for her response OR click on the information provided button in online application which says "When you have provided the requested documents please click the button below to notify the department." OR call them to inquire further? 

Please provide your inputs if somebody has faced the same situation.


----------



## Naveen2015

Guys,

I have launched my 189 and 190 visa application in EOI. I have 60 points for 189 and 65 points for 190. ACS cut my 4 years experience and said that any experience after April 2015 is said to be relevant to the occupation 263111. So in the EOI should I mark my current company as relevant because it is November2015 and im still with this company? Right now i have marked both my current company and previous company network engineer experience as irrelavant to nominated occupation. Is this the correct step? Please help guys!!


----------



## akumar0619

Naveen2015 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have launched my 189 and 190 visa application in EOI. I have 60 points for 189 and 65 points for 190. ACS cut my 4 years experience and said that any experience after April 2015 is said to be relevant to the occupation 263111. So in the EOI should I mark my current company as relevant because it is November2015 and im still with this company? Right now i have marked both my current company and previous company network engineer experience as irrelavant to nominated occupation. Is this the correct step? Please help guys!!


i think you can divide your current company experience in two parts. First can be marked irrelevant and second after april 2015 till now as relevant.


----------



## Naveen2015

akumar0619 said:


> i think you can divide your current company experience in two parts. First can be marked irrelevant and second after april 2015 till now as relevant.



I think its a good idea. Whats your opinion guys? anyone else please comment on this idea by akumar.


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> I had my degree verification done through engineers australia, i have a uk degree. I did not need to claim points for experience as i had enough points through ielts age etc. Hence i did not get my experience assessed. Does that make sense? Or have i missed a vital step some where. I applied as an engineering technologist


No, you do not really assess your work experience. 

If you are not claiming point for W.E. you do not need to attach any payslips, or references - just mark employment as non-relevant. You do need to explain anything - sone people work from home for years.


----------



## gaus

hnmn4444 said:


> Hip hip hurrey I got a grant today. Thanks to every one who posted the valuable information here. Really this forum is helpfull. I wish every one who is waiting for there grants get it by November.
> 
> My IOE is on April 21 2016. Applied on 24th sept 2015.
> CO assigned on 28th Oct 2015.
> It took 65days for me to get the grant. Spend stressful 8 long months feel like got a relief. Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!! All the best for the future!


----------



## gaus

kmar said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Got my grant yesterday, below is my timeline. Thanks to all the members.
> 
> Invitation: 7th Sep 2015
> Visa Lodged: 24th Sep 2015
> Documents Uploaded (except Indian PCC, Medical): 26-Sep-2015
> Medicals: 17-Oct-2015
> CO contact (requested PCC): 29-Oct-2015
> Indian PCC uploaded: 18-Nov-2015
> Grant: 28-Nov-2015
> IED: 17-Aug-2016


Congratulations!!! Wish you all the best for future!


----------



## indergreat

Naveen2015 said:


> I think its a good idea. Whats your opinion guys? anyone else please comment on this idea by akumar.


This is the only way to do it right, you can only mark experience relevant after the date in the ACS letter, all before that has to be marked irrelevant.


----------



## andreyx108b

indergreat said:


> This is the only way to do it right, you can only mark experience relevant after the date in the ACS letter, all before that has to be marked irrelevant.


Yep. All do it.


----------



## Naveen2015

thanks guys ...On the ACS letter its written all experience after April 2015 is relevant. so to be on the safe side I marked all experience irrelevant till 30 april 2015. Then all experience after 1 may as relevant. what do you guys think about this?


----------



## topmahajan

sandyindian said:


> Thanks. I have 10.5 years of experience but ACS deducted 3 years so i could claim only 10 points for 7.5 years. My overall score is 65.


My understanding was that cases with work experience takes more time. But good to find that sometimes they asses these cases also quickly .

Is your experience in one company or multiple companies? What all documents you submitted for work experience?


----------



## Naveen2015

Alright guys....it looks like the EOI is good to go. I have applied for 189 (60 points) and 190 NSW (65 points) in the same application for 263111 network engineer. Thanks to all you guys ...keedabhai, harkanwal, hnmn4444,rajarajinin, indergreat, surya123,shri078,deepakprasad,pras07,andreyx108b,sarim1984, zebust,. Now is there something I should be doing in the meantime while the EOI is being processed? I heard something about checking on NSW website for demand or something like that? any tips or advice after EOI submission for 189 and 190?


----------



## bansalch

Hi folks,

Is PAN card considered as a National Identity Document? If yes, then is it mandatory to disclose it?


----------



## ohtea

What do all the different colours mean on the immitracker? There doesn't seem to be consistent use of them.

__________________
Visa: *189 - Skilled Independent*
ANZSCO Code: *252411* (Occupational Therapist)
Skills Assessment: *21st November 2014*
IELTS: *9th May 2015, 8 overall* (R: 8.5, L: 8.5, W: 8, S: 9)
Partner's IELTS: *9th May 2015, 7 overall* (R: 8, L: 8, W: 7, S: 8.5)
Health Checks: *2nd July 2015*
EOI Submitted: *7th July 2015 with 60 points*
Invitation to Lodge: *7th September 2015*
Visa Lodged: *19th September 2015*
Case Officer Assigned: *26th October 2015* (Adelaide)
Police Checks completed: *7th November 2015* (mine & partner's) - UK, France, Malaysia
Request Completed: *13th November 2015*
Grant: ?
Permanent move: ?


----------



## rajrajinin

bansalch said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Is PAN card considered as a National Identity Document? If yes, then is it mandatory to disclose it?


Yes, I had mentioned Pan card and Aadhar card as identity docs. 

You may upload any other ID docs if you dont want to disclose your Pan details.


----------



## indergreat

Naveen2015 said:


> Alright guys....it looks like the EOI is good to go. I have applied for 189 (60 points) and 190 NSW (65 points) in the same application for 263111 network engineer. Thanks to all you guys ...keedabhai, harkanwal, hnmn4444,rajarajinin, indergreat, surya123,shri078,deepakprasad,pras07,andreyx108b,sarim1984, zebust,. Now is there something I should be doing in the meantime while the EOI is being processed? I heard something about checking on NSW website for demand or something like that? any tips or advice after EOI submission for 189 and 190?


Hey, there isn't much for you to do while EOI submitted. You are not gonna gain anything by checking NSW site or anything, coz it is very much impossible to get invited by NSW. on the other hand you will get invited for 189 in the 1st round of January as per the current trend. So need not worry about NSW.
Meanwhile you can start collecting documents needed for visa application. And keep on checking Expatforum regularly for any news on invites.


----------



## andreyx108b

For sc189?

Yellow - submitted
Pink - co contacted
Green - approved
Red - refused



ohtea said:


> What do all the different colours mean on the immitracker? There doesn't seem to be consistent use of them. __________________ Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent ANZSCO Code: 252411 (Occupational Therapist) Skills Assessment: 21st November 2014 IELTS: 9th May 2015, 8 overall (R: 8.5, L: 8.5, W: 8, S: 9) Partner's IELTS: 9th May 2015, 7 overall (R: 8, L: 8, W: 7, S: 8.5) Health Checks: 2nd July 2015 EOI Submitted: 7th July 2015 with 60 points Invitation to Lodge: 7th September 2015 Visa Lodged: 19th September 2015 Case Officer Assigned: 26th October 2015 (Adelaide) Police Checks completed: 7th November 2015 (mine & partner's) - UK, France, Malaysia Request Completed: 13th November 2015 Grant: ? Permanent move: ?


----------



## indergreat

bansalch said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Is PAN card considered as a National Identity Document? If yes, then is it mandatory to disclose it?


Yes pan card is considered as national identity document. Any document like passport, aadhar card, driving licence, voter card etc issued by the government of Indian are considered as National identity documents.
No it is not mandatory to disclose pan card. You can provide any of the above mentioned as identity documents ...


----------



## milcah

Does anyone know the cost for medical examination in Indian rupees


----------



## andreyx108b

milcah said:


> Does anyone know the cost for medical examination in Indian rupees


Between 3000-3500, it was discussed yesterday in one of the threads.


----------



## Pinpraxy

hi,

Anybody can help me... my case is with agent.. i understand that we can do parallel checking for the status in immigration site

Can any body give me the link on which i should check this??


----------



## gaus

Pinpraxy said:


> hi,
> 
> Anybody can help me... my case is with agent.. i understand that we can do parallel checking for the status in immigration site
> 
> Can any body give me the link on which i should check this??


You can create an immi account and then import the application. For this you'll need to get the TRN number from the agent.

I'm not using the agent but read about it somewhere on this forum. 

Hope this works for you


----------



## Pinpraxy

gaus said:


> You can create an immi account and then import the application. For this you'll need to get the TRN number from the agent.
> 
> I'm not using the agent but read about it somewhere on this forum.
> 
> Hope this works for you


thank you Gaus.. is this the same number which is mentioned in the payment slip.. the reference number???


----------



## KeeDa

Pinpraxy said:


> thank you Gaus.. is this the same number which is mentioned in the payment slip.. the reference number???


The number that starts with letters EGO. Yes, it is present on the payment slip.


----------



## Pinpraxy

Thank you Keeda... got it.. logged in .. application in progress...


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hi Friends,

Any idea, who the latest got the Grant of 261313 ........ any idea... WAITING KILLS ..


----------



## MavyWills

Just joined the thread and waiting game, Meds sent to local embassy. Any idea how long they might take to be cleared?


----------



## blue-sunshine

KeeDa said:


> The number that starts with letters EGO. Yes, it is present on the payment slip.


Dear Keeda
Any idea why your application is taking so long? has it gone for external security checks?


----------



## andreyx108b

MavyWills said:


> Just joined the thread and waiting game, Meds sent to local embassy. Any idea how long they might take to be cleared?


Why local embassy? They are suppose to be uploaded to DIBP. 

The quickest i've heard 2 days - the longest, doctor confirmed after 2 weeks. 

Can you please add your case the tracker?


----------



## MavyWills

The clinic I attended is not using eMedical system and they always have to forward the meds to Australian High Commission whenever they conduct tests. Adding my case to tracker


----------



## KeeDa

MavyWills said:


> Just joined the thread and waiting game, Meds sent to local embassy. Any idea how long they might take to be cleared?


Check the "Health Details" under each applicant and if the text has words like "provided", "finalised", and "no action required", then they have been provided and health status cleared.


----------



## KeeDa

blue-sunshine said:


> Dear Keeda
> Any idea why your application is taking so long? has it gone for external security checks?


Not external security checks, but the delay is from my side. A certain document they want can be issued only sometime around mid-Dec. I had therefore asked them to put my case on hold until then. A few more weeks to go for me.


----------



## KeeDa

MavyWills said:


> The clinic I attended is not using eMedical system and they always have to forward the meds to Australian High Commission whenever they conduct tests. Adding my case to tracker


Are you sure it is the right medical center? Is it listed here: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians
(click on your country, opens new window, scroll down to "Panel physician" section and then click on your city)


----------



## KeeDa

andreyx108b said:


> The quickest i've heard 2 days - the longest, doctor confirmed after 2 weeks.


32 hours for me for the status (for all 3 of us) to change to "finalised" and "no action required"


----------



## MavyWills

KeeDa said:


> Check the "Health Details" under each applicant and if the text has words like "provided", "finalised", and "no action required", then they have been provided and health status cleared.


Still showing print referral letter. Anyone had similar situation?


----------



## MavyWills

KeeDa said:


> Are you sure it is the right medical center? Is it listed here: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians
> (click on your country, opens new window, scroll down to "Panel physician" section and then click on your city)


Yes its the right panel physician, Im in the Kingdom of Swaziland and they always send to the Australian High Commision VISA Centre in Pretoria, South Africa. They were received there on Wednesday 25 November. The other reason could be that there is a few number of people migrating from thia side hence no eMedical Ssytem. Even DIBP website mentions that there is no such facility for panel physicians in this Kingdom


----------



## andreyx108b

KeeDa said:


> 32 hours for me for the status (for all 3 of us) to change to "finalised" and "no action required"


Hehe)) lucky - i am the person who waited for 2 weeks


----------



## MavyWills

andreyx108b said:


> Hehe)) lucky - i am the person who waited for 2 weeks


Please enlighten me, were they using eMedical client?


----------



## gaus

KeeDa said:


> Not external security checks, but the delay is from my side. A certain document they want can be issued only sometime around mid-Dec. I had therefore asked them to put my case on hold until then. A few more weeks to go for me.



If not personal, can you share what kind of document. Maybe it will apply to us as well.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

MavyWills said:


> Please enlighten me, were they using eMedical client?


They were, but as far ad i understood - they were waiting for blood test results for a long time, well at least reception lady said so.


----------



## insiyac

Hoping for a 'grant'ful week ahead. Good night.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations |||*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





hnmn4444 said:


> Hip hip hurrey I got a grant today. Thanks to every one who posted the valuable information here. Really this forum is helpfull. I wish every one who is waiting for there grants get it by November.
> 
> My IOE is on April 21 2016. Applied on 24th sept 2015.
> CO assigned on 28th Oct 2015.
> It took 65days for me to get the grant. Spend stressful 8 long months feel like got a relief. Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

gaus said:


> If not personal, can you share what kind of document. Maybe it will apply to us as well.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, it is. Sent you PM. It won't apply to anybody else, so need not worry and stick to the regular documents checklist.


----------



## gd2015

Hi

In form 80, for the section overseas travel, do I need to mention the details for the country which was in transit and where I stayed for only 1 day.
I have immigration stamping for that country in my passport. So does it need to be mentioned?


----------



## murtza4u

Guys, I have lodged my application on 18 Sep and after CO assignment on 27 Oct, the "Last Updated" date in my immi account also changed to 27 Oct. But during 21-22 Nov update for Immi portal, my last updated date reset/reverted back to the date when I have lodged my application (18 Sep) again. Any other applicant who's last updated date or any other information in their immi account also reset/reverted back? Is this a serious issue? Anyone reported it to DIBP? and got any response from them? Or any information?


----------



## Makjuly10

Hi mates...
Is it really true that calling gsm may slow down the process?? 
I first called them 16 nov..
2nd call on 20th november..
Now i m thinking to call them tomorrow ..is it okay guys? Kindly help!


----------



## akumar0619

akumar0619 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been assigned a CO and she has requested for PCC & medicals but since my wife is pregnant, we are planning to get the medicals done after the baby is born.
> 
> My current application status online is : "This application requires additional supporting documentation. Please check correspondence and attach the requested documents."
> 
> 3 weeks ago I sent an email to CO to put my application on hold but didn't received any response till now.
> Should I wait for her response OR click on the information provided button in online application which says "When you have provided the requested documents please click the button below to notify the department." OR call them to inquire further?
> 
> Please provide your inputs if somebody has faced the same situation.


Any suggestions for this ? what to do when CO is not responding to email reply.


----------



## blue-sunshine

My CO contacted on 20 Oct'15 and I completed request on 9 Nov. No further updates. Am I one of the last few waiting in terms of time elapsed since CO conatact? How much longer folks?


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> My CO contacted on 20 Oct'15 and I completed request on 9 Nov. No further updates. Am I one of the last few waiting in terms of time elapsed since CO conatact? How much longer folks?


No, many are waiting, expect COs decision within 4-8 weeks.


----------



## eireog007

Hi All quick question about Form 80 that i hope somebody can clarify for me.

Question 50 asks if you are being sponsored or associated with any business in Australia. Now I initially took this to mean is a company sponsoring me for my 189 visa which they aren't and as such i said no and uploaded the form to my application. 

However I am now wondering if it means am I currently sponsored by a company in Australia which I am as I am on a 457 visa which I also disclosed in Form 80 earlier on. Could someone please clarify what exactly the question is asking because I may have to submit a wrong information form to change that detail if i misunderstood the question.


----------



## desiSydney

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The CO contacted me for the second time and have requested the below:
> 
> "We also require a letter from your wife’s education institutions regarding the medium of instruction for her study, if she intends to claim her study as evidence of functional English"
> 
> Now my query is, my wife did her B.Tech for 4 years in english as a medium, is it sufficient to get a letter only from her college to prove her functional english? else do I need to get the required letters from her school as well?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dheeraj



I was asked to submit mark sheet transcripts and degree certificate as well even though letter from university for medium of instruction as English was already submitted.


----------



## bansalch

eireog007 said:


> Hi All quick question about Form 80 that i hope somebody can clarify for me.
> 
> Question 50 asks if you are being sponsored or associated with any business in Australia. Now I initially took this to mean is a company sponsoring me for my 189 visa which they aren't and as such i said no and uploaded the form to my application.
> 
> However I am now wondering if it means am I currently sponsored by a company in Australia which I am as I am on a 457 visa which I also disclosed in Form 80 earlier on. Could someone please clarify what exactly the question is asking because I may have to submit a wrong information form to change that detail if i misunderstood the question.


Interesting question... Never thought of the trick question 
Hope some senior is able to answer it for us (I am in the same boat)


----------



## seledi

desiSydney said:


> I was asked to submit mark sheet transcripts and degree certificate as well even though letter from university for medium of instruction as English was already submitted.


Hi Desi,

I wonder why there is no CO contact till now, though 4 weeks is done in your case.
Couldn't understand CO's Priority......

Regards,
seledi


----------



## indergreat

Got CO allotted today, requested PCC for me and my wife and proof for competent English ...........


----------



## Umas

hi 

I saw some discrepancy in health assessment status for my kid. 

Under application type - 'My Health Declarations' status says - All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised.

However, Under application type 'Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)' status says - This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. 

why is it showing like this ... I checked with the hospital -- they say it is already submitted to the immi department.

Did any one encounter this already? Please help

thanks,
Umas


----------



## shrif

indergreat said:


> Got CO allotted today, requested PCC for me and my wife and proof for competent English ...........


Hi, 

nice to hear that,, i got the invitation in the same day (23/10/2015) and lodged 24/11/2015..hope to get CO assigned soon.:juggle:

FS 489 - NSW 70 points
2631 Computer Network Professionals
ACS: 09/06/2015
EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
Invitation: 23/10/2015
Medical: 05/11/2015
PPC: 06/11/2015
*Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015*
Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
Additional Documents : 25/11/2015
CO:XX/XX/XXXX :fingerscrossed:
Visa Grant:XX/XX/XXXX :fingerscrossed:


----------



## indergreat

shrif said:


> Hi,
> 
> nice to hear that,, i got the invitation in the same day (23/10/2015) and lodged 24/11/2015..hope to get CO assigned soon.:juggle:
> 
> FS 489 - NSW 70 points
> 2631 Computer Network Professionals
> ACS: 09/06/2015
> EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
> Invitation: 23/10/2015
> Medical: 05/11/2015
> PPC: 06/11/2015
> *Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015*
> Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
> Additional Documents : 25/11/2015
> CO:XX/XX/XXXX :fingerscrossed:
> Visa Grant:XX/XX/XXXX :fingerscrossed:


Cool bro, you lodged 3 days after me, so hopefully after 3-4 days CO will be allotted .... All the best


----------



## shrif

indergreat said:


> Cool bro, you lodged 3 days after me, so hopefully after 3-4 days CO will be allotted .... All the best


does the application status changed?


----------



## Pinpraxy

Guys any grant today????


----------



## indergreat

shrif said:


> does the application status changed?


yep the status changed to information requested.....


----------



## gd2015

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> 
> In form 80, for the section overseas travel, do I need to mention the details for the country which was in transit and where I stayed for only 1 day.
> I have immigration stamping for that country in my passport. So does it need to be mentioned?


Request someone to please reply.


----------



## Umas

Hi,

Just wanted to inform this thread ... 

partial payment with multiple transaction worked for me. I called up immi on 26th to check whether it is OK to pay visa fee over multiple transaction. They gave me a oral confirmation that it is ok. I went ahead and paid 6300$ in three transaction.

today I see my visa status is changed to paid and able to upload documents. 

So, I feel those who struggling with credit card limit might try this multiple transaction.


thanks,
Umas



Umas said:


> I submitted the application today and planning to pay through BPAY.
> 
> However, I have daily transaction limit of 2500$ (I have to pay 6300$) and unfortunately I can't change it also.
> 
> Is it ok to pay 2500$+2500$+1300$ .. in three different transaction?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


----------



## desiSydney

seledi said:


> Hi Desi,
> 
> I wonder why there is no CO contact till now, though 4 weeks is done in your case.
> Couldn't understand CO's Priority......
> 
> Regards,
> seledi


From what I have heard, CO's are overloaded and processing new applications on priority and for those they have asked for additional documents the wait seems to have increased from usual 28 days to 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## KeeDa

gd2015 said:


> Request someone to please reply.


Transit means just that - you were just passing through and didn't really "live" there (i.e. to take any residence- apartment/ hotel/ etc). I would say skip it.


----------



## andreyx108b

KeeDa said:


> Transit means just that - you were just passing through and didn't really "live" there (i.e. to take any residence- apartment/ hotel/ etc). I would say skip it.


But he has a stamp in the passport, I guess entry stamp and exit stamp, so technically he crossed the border - which from my point of view need to be mentioned?


----------



## insiyac

desiSydney said:


> From what I have heard, CO's are overloaded and processing new applications on priority and for those they have asked for additional documents the wait seems to have increased from usual 28 days to 6 to 8 weeks.


It's been 11 weeks since my first CO contact. Although employment verification was initiated 10 weeks after CO contact, but there is no direct communication from the DIBP yet.


----------



## gd2015

KeeDa said:


> Transit means just that - you were just passing through and didn't really "live" there (i.e. to take any residence- apartment/ hotel/ etc). I would say skip it.



Thanks Keeda for your response. In form 80, the heading in Part E says - International Travel/Movements.
I just visited 2 countries for holiday for a week. Should I mention those details in it?


----------



## seledi

Umas said:


> hi
> 
> I saw some discrepancy in health assessment status for my kid.
> 
> Under application type - 'My Health Declarations' status says - All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised.
> 
> However, Under application type 'Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)' status says - This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application.
> 
> why is it showing like this ... I checked with the hospital -- they say it is already submitted to the immi department.
> 
> Did any one encounter this already? Please help
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


This happened to me as well, it will update after couple of days.
u cna also check by logging into e medicals.

Btw, when the medicals happened?

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## krdheerajkumar

gd2015 said:


> KeeDa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transit means just that - you were just passing through and didn't really "live" there (i.e. to take any residence- apartment/ hotel/ etc). I would say skip it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Keeda for your response. In form 80, the heading in Part E says - International Travel/Movements.
> I just visited 2 countries for holiday for a week. Should I mention those details in it?
Click to expand...

Else it is better to highlight in section 19 Additional information on the transit informations. I did the same in my case.


----------



## blue-sunshine

insiyac said:


> It's been 11 weeks since my first CO contact. Although employment verification was initiated 10 weeks after CO contact, but there is no direct communication from the DIBP yet.


Have you tried contacting them to find out? I think GSM adelaide is taking longer.


----------



## nishantdhote

gd2015 said:


> Request someone to please reply.


Yes its better to mention the travel record even if its for 1 day/transit..Besides you have the stamps to prove it...


----------



## insiyac

blue-sunshine said:


> Have you tried contacting them to find out? I think GSM adelaide is taking longer.


I had called them around 2nd Nov to get an update and the officer said my case was scheduled to be revisited in Nov last week or Dec first week. I'll just wait for another week before contacting them again.


----------



## KeeDa

andreyx108b said:


> But he has a stamp in the passport, I guess entry stamp and exit stamp, so technically he crossed the border - which from my point of view need to be mentioned?


I just checked form 80 again, and there are 2 places where you potentially might have to consider writing about overseas trips/ residency:

[1] _Q18: Your address history for the last 10 years._
Is obvious here that crossing the border/ passport control at an airport won't count towards answers to this question.

[2] _Q19: International travel / movements_
And here they've specifically mentioned what should be counted towards your answers:
• work or study outside your usual country of residence
• holiday/leisure trips
• business
• military deployment
• visits back to your own country.

(note: crossing border isn't mentioned in the above list).


----------



## abbasraza

By the Grace and Blessings of Almighty Allah, I received Grant notifications today for me & my family. Thank you all and wish you all happy Grants coming soon. This forum has guided me throughout the visa process. Every one is so helpful. See my signature for details.


----------



## abbasraza

abbasraza said:


> By the Grace and Blessings of Almighty Allah, I received Grant notifications today for me & my family. Thank you all and wish you all happy Grants coming soon. This forum has guided me throughout the visa process. Every one is so helpful. See my signature for details.


For Mobile Users

ANZSCO Code: 263111 
IELTS: 28th March 2015 (6+ in each module) 
ACS Applied: 14th June 2015
ACS Positive: 24th June 2015
EOI 189 (60 Points)-DOE: 11th July 2015
Invitation: 7th Sep 2015
Visa Lodged: 11th Sep 2015
Documents Uploaded (except PCC, Medical & Form80): 15-Sep-2015
PCC: 30th Sep 2015
Medicals: 02-Oct-2015
Form 80 & Resume Uploaded: 03-Oct-2015
CO contact: 21-Oct-2015
Additional Docs Submitted:30-Oct-2015
Job Verification: 18-Nov-2015
Grant: 30-Nov-2015:second:
IED: 2-Oct-2016


----------



## yasmeenaaa

congratsssss 

wish you all the luck


----------



## Ursan

blue-sunshine said:


> My CO contacted on 20 Oct'15 and I completed request on 9 Nov. No further updates. Am I one of the last few waiting in terms of time elapsed since CO conatact? How much longer folks?


No mate, I am with you. My CO contacted on 13th October and have not heard anything since.


----------



## seledi

abbasraza said:


> By the Grace and Blessings of Almighty Allah, I received Grant notifications today for me & my family. Thank you all and wish you all happy Grants coming soon. This forum has guided me throughout the visa process. Every one is so helpful. See my signature for details.


Congrats and Good luck


----------



## Ursan

gd2015 said:


> Request someone to please reply.



Not necessary. Though it will not hurt mentioning that you were there in transit


----------



## deepgill

Experts what is s56


----------



## rj2309

Congrats abbas 





abbasraza said:


> By the Grace and Blessings of Almighty Allah, I received Grant notifications today for me & my family. Thank you all and wish you all happy Grants coming soon. This forum has guided me throughout the visa process. Every one is so helpful. See my signature for details.


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats! Good luck!

Please update the tracker, if you have a min 



abbasraza said:


> For Mobile Users
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 263111
> IELTS: 28th March 2015 (6+ in each module)
> ACS Applied: 14th June 2015
> ACS Positive: 24th June 2015
> EOI 189 (60 Points)-DOE: 11th July 2015
> Invitation: 7th Sep 2015
> Visa Lodged: 11th Sep 2015
> Documents Uploaded (except PCC, Medical & Form80): 15-Sep-2015
> PCC: 30th Sep 2015
> Medicals: 02-Oct-2015
> Form 80 & Resume Uploaded: 03-Oct-2015
> CO contact: 21-Oct-2015
> Additional Docs Submitted:30-Oct-2015
> Job Verification: 18-Nov-2015
> Grant: 30-Nov-2015:second:
> IED: 2-Oct-2016


----------



## Ursan

insiyac said:


> I had called them around 2nd Nov to get an update and the officer said my case was scheduled to be revisited in Nov last week or Dec first week. I'll just wait for another week before contacting them again.


Hey mate, I am exactly in the same boat as yourself. They kept telling me whenever I called that the case officer is due to look at your application towards the last week of November, but now that has passed, I called them up today and did conflict them on their statement. Not to my surprise she changed her wording today to say that probably the checks are underway and you will hear soon from them.


----------



## Ursan

abbasraza said:


> By the Grace and Blessings of Almighty Allah, I received Grant notifications today for me & my family. Thank you all and wish you all happy Grants coming soon. This forum has guided me throughout the visa process. Every one is so helpful. See my signature for details.


Congratulations mate. Hope all of us get a grant soon.


----------



## Vinvid

Hello all,

Request Info.....

Submitted pending docs on 16th Nov 2015 after CO asked for additional info like form 80 .

Visa type 189
Skill : Electrical engineer 
CO assigned : 12 Nov 
Additional doc : 16th Nov
CO region : Adelaide

Current status : Assessment in Progress ...

Eagerly waiting for Grant .....Any idea when we might get it ??
or any other steps pending ?

Thanks
Vinvid


----------



## Umas

OK .. it was completed on 18th ..
I checked in e medicals - it shows - "Your eMedical case has been submitted to Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)"

thanks,
Umas



seledi said:


> This happened to me as well, it will update after couple of days.
> u cna also check by logging into e medicals.
> 
> Btw, when the medicals happened?
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


----------



## seledi

Vinvid said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Request Info.....
> 
> Submitted pending docs on 16th Nov 2015 after CO asked for additional info like form 80 .
> 
> Visa type 189
> Skill : Electrical engineer
> CO assigned : 12 Nov
> Additional doc : 16th Nov
> CO region : Adelaide
> 
> Current status : Assessment in Progress ...
> 
> Eagerly waiting for Grant .....Any idea when we might get it ??
> or any other steps pending ?
> 
> Thanks
> Vinvid


Minimum wait once CO allocated is 28 Days....
Have to be lucky enough from there after....

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## Ursan

Vinvid said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Request Info.....
> 
> Submitted pending docs on 16th Nov 2015 after CO asked for additional info like form 80 .
> 
> Visa type 189
> Skill : Electrical engineer
> CO assigned : 12 Nov
> Additional doc : 16th Nov
> CO region : Adelaide
> 
> Current status : Assessment in Progress ...
> 
> Eagerly waiting for Grant .....Any idea when we might get it ??
> or any other steps pending ?
> 
> Thanks
> Vinvid


GSM Adelaide is absolutely bombarded as of now with applications and the CO's are very much behind in processing. I would say be ready to way up to 8 weeks for the grant. It's my 7th week.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

are they start checking the applications according to the occupation or just the lodgement date


----------



## Vinvid

Ursan said:


> GSM Adelaide is absolutely bombarded as of now with applications and the CO's are very much behind in processing. I would say be ready to way up to 8 weeks for the grant. It's my 7th week.



Has your status changed to finalized ??.....


----------



## gaus

gd2015 said:


> Thanks Keeda for your response. In form 80, the heading in Part E says - International Travel/Movements.
> I just visited 2 countries for holiday for a week. Should I mention those details in it?


I don't see any harm in mentioning. I travel a lot and have mentioned even a day's stay. Transit per say is not counted (as you remain in the airport). But if you go through immigration into the country, that in my opinion is definitely a visit .. could be for hours.


----------



## gaus

abbasraza said:


> By the Grace and Blessings of Almighty Allah, I received Grant notifications today for me & my family. Thank you all and wish you all happy Grants coming soon. This forum has guided me throughout the visa process. Every one is so helpful. See my signature for details.


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## topmahajan

indergreat said:


> Got CO allotted today, requested PCC for me and my wife and proof for competent English ...........


Good News. I can see these days COs are getting assigned quickly. Does this mean the earlier calculation of 45 days wait is no longer a correct calculation?


----------



## milcah

Hi Friends,

is there any format for resume to upload?

Character, Evidence of - document - is this referring to PCC certificate?



Thanks.


----------



## gurunan69

Hi guys. My partner and I applied for the 189 on 29 Sep through an agent and received the CO contact on 31 Oct asking for Form 80s and medicals for both. We completed the medicals in 2 days and the agent uploaded our Form 80s by 17 Nov and said our status was 'in progress'. Today when we imported our application we see that the status is 'Information Requested'. Although the documents seem to have been attached by 17 Nov, the 'Information Provided' button is still active to be clicked and the status still says 'Information Requested' with Last Updated being the day of CO contact. We have now crossed the 28 days so were concerned if the negligence of our agent may cost us. Or could this be some error as a result of the new changes in the IMMI website?

If the documents were attached within the 28 days but if the 'request completed' button (now the 'Information Provided' button) wasn't pressed could it be a cause of a rejection/delays??


----------



## nishantdhote

milcah said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> is there any format for resume to upload?
> 
> Character, Evidence of - document - is this referring to PCC certificate?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Google for Australian format of CV, as per my knowledge one is not supposed to put a pic and dob on an Australian CV.

Character evidence document- means Police clearance certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age.


----------



## gaus

milcah said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> is there any format for resume to upload?
> 
> Character, Evidence of - document - is this referring to PCC certificate?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Character evidence is PCC.. 
From what I know the Australian resumes are much more detailed in terms of roles and responsibilities/skills. No specific format


----------



## deepgill

Dear gurunan my immiaccount was also showing" in progress' but once again my co asked us our auzi pcc which we already submitted last time(12sept) and now my account shows information requested. I also applied through mara agent.


----------



## gurunan69

deepgill said:


> Dear gurunan my immiaccount was also showing" in progress' but once again my co asked us our auzi pcc which we already submitted last time(12sept) and now my account shows information requested. I also applied through mara agent.


 Hi deepgill,

Exactly. That is understandable. But the CO hasn't contacted us since, for any more documents. So only 2 possibilities I see is that our agent messed up and forgot to click on the 'request completed' (information provided) button or that it somehow reset after the IMMI website changes.


----------



## Ajeet

Please ask your agent whether they actually submitted your PCC.


----------



## Vinvid

Does DIBP do another round of job verification ( if yes , do they send out an email ? ) .....since i remember , it was done earlier by Engineers Australia during the skill verification step ?? ..


Thanks
Vinvid


----------



## blue-sunshine

I went through the immi tracker and GSM Adelaide seems to be behind Brisbane by around 7-10 days in terms of opening files after CO contact. 

On a serperate note, does anyone know what the criteria seems to be for the external security check lottery? In the past, most applicants from high risk countries used to go through esc. Whereas these days very few people seem to go through them or am I mistaken?


----------



## murtza4u

abbasraza said:


> By the Grace and Blessings of Almighty Allah, I received Grant notifications today for me & my family. Thank you all and wish you all happy Grants coming soon. This forum has guided me throughout the visa process. Every one is so helpful. See my signature for details.


Lots of congratulations bro, and wish you good luck for your future.


----------



## mariavino

Hi guys, 

Anyone have an idea about the processing speed of 189 visa in GSM Brisbane office


----------



## deepgill

Vinvid they never inform you for any type of verification. I have faced during vetaasses (online interview )and 2nd one now by phone from Delhi. My agent said might be chances of physical verification because of delaying in case .


----------



## murtza4u

gurunan69 said:


> Hi guys. My partner and I applied for the 189 on 29 Sep through an agent and received the CO contact on 31 Oct asking for Form 80s and medicals for both. We completed the medicals in 2 days and the agent uploaded our Form 80s by 17 Nov and said our status was 'in progress'. Today when we imported our application we see that the status is 'Information Requested'. Although the documents seem to have been attached by 17 Nov, the 'Information Provided' button is still active to be clicked and the status still says 'Information Requested' with Last Updated being the day of CO contact. We have now crossed the 28 days so were concerned if the negligence of our agent may cost us. Or could this be some error as a result of the new changes in the IMMI website?
> 
> If the documents were attached within the 28 days but if the 'request completed' button (now the 'Information Provided' button) wasn't pressed could it be a cause of a rejection/delays??


if your agent haven't clicked the "request complete button" you only have to wait for some extra time until your CO come back to your case on their own. If you or your agent click the request complete button, it may send your CO a notification that the requested info/docs are submitted and the case is ready to review. 

By not clicking the request complete button your case will not be rejected. Not at all. So relax but try asking your agent to click that button or do it yourself if all of the requested docs are submitted


----------



## krdheerajkumar

mariavino said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone have an idea about the processing speed of 189 visa in GSM Brisbane office


They respond within the 28 days SLA in most cases.


----------



## Pinpraxy

mariavino said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone have an idea about the processing speed of 189 visa in GSM Brisbane office


Hi.. Even mine is with Brisbane team... but i am seeing more activity in Adelaide team...

All we could do is wait.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## yasmeenaaa

hi guys , i want ask the people who went through the Employment Verification, what are they asking exactly to the HR , now if i put another name in the reference letter not the hr manager the department manger, who are they going to talk to? also what are the questions they are asking? last thing are they sending the letters again to the hr for checking , the issue here that my manager signed these docs and now the hr manager saying any doc like this he should be signing them so i dont want to put my manager in bad position


----------



## murtza4u

yasmeenaaa said:


> hi guys , i want ask the people who went through the Employment Verification, what are they asking exactly to the HR , now if i put another name in the reference letter not the hr manager the department manger, who are they going to talk to? also what are the questions they are asking? last thing are they sending the letters again to the hr for checking , the issue here that my manager signed these docs and now the hr manager saying any doc like this he should be signing them so i dont want to put my manager in bad position


In my verification, they called the referee (on my reference) first and confirmed about my employment and then they emailed the same reference to the HR to reconfirm if the same letter is issued by the department? I don't know what questions they asked on phone/email.


----------



## insiyac

murtza4u said:


> Lots of congratulations bro, and wish you good luck for your future.


Hi murtza4u,

Your employment verification seems to have been done a month ago. Have you contacted the DIBP after that? And did you receive any email when your employment verification was done?


----------



## KeeDa

yasmeenaaa said:


> hi guys , i want ask the people who went through the Employment Verification, what are they asking exactly to the HR , now if i put another name in the reference letter not the hr manager the department manger, who are they going to talk to? also what are the questions they are asking? last thing are they sending the letters again to the hr for checking , the issue here that my manager signed these docs and now the hr manager saying any doc like this he should be signing them so i dont want to put my manager in bad position


That is correct. Letters on company letter head are to be issued only by the HR or at least approved by the HR. That is pretty much the norm everywhere. You should talk to the HR and get this sorted out and make sure that in case if HR receives the email for verification, they clear it. Just today someone posted: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8829994-post11487.html (edit: its #11487 above)

Maybe these additional threads give you more visibility on the verification process:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/798138-employment-verification.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8322-employment-verification-please-help.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...verification-please-urgent-help-required.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...se-info-received-should-withdraw-reapply.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7787186-post5763.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/895498-reference-letter-verification.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8574122-post680.html


----------



## murtza4u

insiyac said:


> Hi murtza4u,
> 
> Your employment verification seems to have been done a month ago. Have you contacted the DIBP after that? And did you receive any email when your employment verification was done?


I never contacted DIBP and still waiting and I haven't received any email/call for the verification.

Today is my 73 days since I lodged my application and 34 days since CO assignment.


----------



## Naveen2015

I have submitted the EOI for 189(60 points) and 190 (65 points) for 263111 ....the status is submitted. Will I be informed by email if the status changes to invited or should I keep checking my account all the time because these days email could go to junk mail and I wouldnt even know. lol.... I didnt know about the ACS email in my inbox for 1 month. Anything else I have to do in the mean time like trying to get my PCC or medicals? any tips from the experts?


----------



## seledi

Naveen2015 said:


> I have submitted the EOI for 189(60 points) and 190 (65 points) for 263111 ....the status is submitted. Will I be informed by email if the status changes to invited or should I keep checking my account all the time because these days email could go to junk mail and I wouldnt even know. lol.... I didnt know about the ACS email in my inbox for 1 month. Anything else I have to do in the mean time like trying to get my PCC or medicals? any tips from the experts?


You will get an email if u r invited....and u will have 60 days time to apply.
If u have any overseas PCC u can start those, if it is only Indian PCC, u can wait till an invite


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

KeeDa said:


> That is correct. Letters on company letter head are to be issued only by the HR or at least approved by the HR. That is pretty much the norm everywhere. You should talk to the HR and get this sorted out and make sure that in case if HR receives the email for verification, they clear it. Just today someone posted: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8829994-post11487.html (edit: its #11487 above)
> 
> Maybe these additional threads give you more visibility on the verification process:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/798138-employment-verification.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/488322-employment-verification-please-help.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/125575-incomplete-job-verification-please-urgent-help-required.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/816170-adverse-info-received-should-withdraw-reapply.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7787186-post5763.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/895498-reference-letter-verification.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8574122-post680.html


Hi KeeDa. In my case I got the letter from my immediate boss on the company letterhead. I didn't inform HR because that would've jeopardised my job and they will see I want to leave the job soon. Only my immediate boss knows about my immigration plans and he's keeping it secret from the company obviously, until my application is approved at least. But I think if my HR receives a call or email they will definitely confirm my employment. Why won't they? It's not a lie. They won't know about the letter my boss issued but they'll know I work here at this position for this salary doing these duties etc. So I don't see a big problem. Do you?


----------



## tifosi_ph

Just a question, will there be a problem if I will attach additional documents after clicking the "Information Provided" button? TIA


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi KeeDa. In my case I got the letter from my immediate boss on the company letterhead. I didn't inform HR because that would've jeopardised my job and they will see I want to leave the job soon. Only my immediate boss knows about my immigration plans and he's keeping it secret from the company obviously, until my application is approved at least. But I think if my HR receives a call or email they will definitely confirm my employment. Why won't they? It's not a lie. They won't know about the letter my boss issued but they'll know I work here at this position for this salary doing these duties etc. So I don't see a big problem. Do you?


Hi,

If you go through those links, you'll notice that DIBP sends your reference document by email to the HR. If that happens, I sense trouble in case if your HR too declines to recognise and/ or approve the letter.

I think you've marked your current employment as not-relevant just for this reason, no?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

KeeDa said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you go through those links, you'll notice that DIBP sends your reference document by email to the HR. If that happens, I sense trouble in case if your HR too declines to recognise and/ or approve the letter.
> 
> I think you've marked your current employment as not-relevant just for this reason, no?


My current employment, job#5 is not relevant but job#4 is relevant. And I've given one reference letter combining 4 and 5 because it's the same company. Page 1 of reference letter is about job#4 and page 2 of letter is about job#5.


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> My current employment, job#5 is not relevant but job#4 is relevant. And I've given one reference letter combining 4 and 5 because it's the same company. Page 1 of reference letter is about job#4 and page 2 of letter is about job#5.


I suggest you discuss this with your manager and then decide if and how to disclose it to the HR.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Guys are they sending the reference letter only or all the docs including contract ... To the hr I mean to verify them


----------



## abbasraza

yasmeenaaa said:


> congratsssss
> 
> wish you all the luck





seledi said:


> Congrats and Good luck





rj2309 said:


> Congrats abbas





andreyx108b said:


> Congrats! Good luck!
> 
> Please update the tracker, if you have a min





Ursan said:


> Congratulations mate. Hope all of us get a grant soon.





gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! All the best for future!





murtza4u said:


> Lots of congratulations bro, and wish you good luck for your future.


Thank you all. Hope you all gets grant soon. Such a great feeling.


----------



## Majician

Hey Guys,

1. Any idea what is the current trend of CO Allocation? I have lodged my application on 14th November, however I see people lodging application after that have received CO.

2. Do we need to upload Passport size picture for each applicant? if yes then can someone tell me where to upload them in immi account?


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends
Although I uploaded the requested docs on 9nov and clicked 'request complete' on the same day, i have continued to upload some further docs so CO doesnt have to ask for anything further. My concern is, does the application get delayed further every time you upload new docs? I havent heard anything from the CO since the initial request.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends Although I uploaded the requested docs on 9nov and clicked 'request complete' on the same day, i have continued to upload some further docs so CO doesnt have to ask for anything further. My concern is, does the application get delayed further every time you upload new docs? I havent heard anything from the CO since the initial request. Thanks


No. Upload all required docs.


----------



## blue-sunshine

andreyx108b said:


> No. Upload all required docs.


Thanks Andrey. Is there any knowledge around which applications get picked for external security checks? Are there any common themes in the applications picked for esc?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> Thanks Andrey. Is there any knowledge around which applications get picked for external security checks? Are there any common themes in the applications picked for esc? Thanks


No, it seems to be random - we see some people from April, May, June - who are waiting and I've seen sone who are waiting for 2 years... 

I have not researched - but it seems there are no common reason found among these people.


----------



## blue-sunshine

andreyx108b said:


> No, it seems to be random - we see some people from April, May, June - who are waiting and I've seen sone who are waiting for 2 years...
> 
> I have not researched - but it seems there are no common reason found among these people.


Thanks again. How long do esc take these days on average? 6 months?


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> Thanks again. How long do esc take these days on average? 6 months?


You are welcome  

Depending on a country you are from i would say between 3 and 12 months.


----------



## pankun

Dear Seniors,
Just quick question about job verification.
Does everyone who claims point for work experience have to complete job verification or COs just take random people?

Thank you.


----------



## milcah

nishantdhote said:


> Google for Australian format of CV, as per my knowledge one is not supposed to put a pic and dob on an Australian CV.
> 
> Character evidence document- means Police clearance certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age.


Thanks a lot for the info..


----------



## milcah

gaus said:


> Character evidence is PCC..
> From what I know the Australian resumes are much more detailed in terms of roles and responsibilities/skills. No specific format


Thanks a lot for the info..


----------



## Tushar_2015

Hi all,

I need the suggestions on the following situation.

I have applied for 189 visa, details are mentioned in the signature.
I already have 489 visa for NSW and booked the flight on 19/12/2015 for Australia.

1. Now what should I do If 189 visa is not granted by 19/12/2015 ? 
2. Some one told me that being an offshore applicant if my 189 visa is granted after landing to Australia, than I need to go back to India and again travel back to Australia with 189 visa. is it right or wrong ?
3. If I upload the form of "Change in circumstances" will DIBP consider the application as onshore application and demand for different documents ?


----------



## Ajeet

pankun said:


> Dear Seniors,
> Just quick question about job verification.
> Does everyone who claims point for work experience have to complete job verification or COs just take random people?
> 
> Thank you.


It's COs' prerogative. 
You should have all the documents to support your work experience.
Good luck


----------



## bnkamal

Hi All,

Yesterday I got an email from GSM Allocated with the CO details. However from the online IMMI account the status still shows the Application received. Is this the common status ? Until now I havent got any mail asking for any docs .. does this mean the review hasnt started or typically how much time does the CO take to comeback to us requesting the docs / doubts..

I have uploaded all the documents expect - Form 80 and currently I have prepared Form 80 and kept it ready. However I have following doubts..

1) History of travel .. I have a huge list of history of travel, however I havent mentioned all as I feel the place is insufficient even if I used the additional information... So I have selectively used main countries only as my travel .. will there be any problem ?

2) I have total of 15 yrs of exp.. But from the ACS their evaluation was the last 8 yrs have been accepted, which covers my current job (Company#1job#1) and previous job (Company#2job#2).. prior to this Company#3Job#3 where I was working in the company#2job#2 but as a contractor for apporx 1.5 yrs and these details were not furnished to ACS as this Company#3 is purely a payroll only processing company, so there is no point I would get any documents / reference letters from this Company#3 and Company#2 doesnt vouch this through any documents as I was a contract employee..
Now the question is, when filling Form 80.. do I need to fill only the details that are approved by ACS and ignore Company#3 ?? Or I can goahead and furnish the details of Company#3..

Appreciate your feedback.

30/11/2015 - CO Allocated


----------



## Umas

Hi, 

I have a general query. After paying the fee and uploading the document any action is required from my side. i.e clicking some button or something as a confirmation that I have uploaded on the document?

OR I will just leave it as it is for CO to pick it up..

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Ajeet

bnkamal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yesterday I got an email from GSM Allocated with the CO details. However from the online IMMI account the status still shows the Application received. Is this the common status ? Until now I havent got any mail asking for any docs .. does this mean the review hasnt started or typically how much time does the CO take to comeback to us requesting the docs / doubts..
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents expect - Form 80 and currently I have prepared Form 80 and kept it ready. However I have following doubts..
> 
> 1) History of travel .. I have a huge list of history of travel, however I havent mentioned all as I feel the place is insufficient even if I used the additional information... So I have selectively used main countries only as my travel .. will there be any problem ?
> 
> 2) I have total of 15 yrs of exp.. But from the ACS their evaluation was the last 8 yrs have been accepted, which covers my current job (Company#1job#1) and previous job (Company#2job#2).. prior to this Company#3Job#3 where I was working in the company#2job#2 but as a contractor for apporx 1.5 yrs and these details were not furnished to ACS as this Company#3 is purely a payroll only processing company, so there is no point I would get any documents / reference letters from this Company#3 and Company#2 doesnt vouch this through any documents as I was a contract employee..
> Now the question is, when filling Form 80.. do I need to fill only the details that are approved by ACS and ignore Company#3 ?? Or I can goahead and furnish the details of Company#3..
> 
> Appreciate your feedback.
> 
> 30/11/2015 - CO Allocated


1. I know it's a pain but in form 80, please fill all the names of the countries. How do you define main countries?
2. Again, fill all the details being asked in form 80. Don't think about points here.

Form 80 is your complete horoscope. I know it's a beast but :boxing:

My advice would be fill 80 completely and upload it without waiting for CO request. I waited too but ended up wasting some time.

But it's your call.

Good luck


----------



## seledi

Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a general query. After paying the fee and uploading the document any action is required from my side. i.e clicking some button or something as a confirmation that I have uploaded on the document?
> 
> OR I will just leave it as it is for CO to pick it up..
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


I believe u r uploading intial documents only and not the ones CO requested.
so upload all the documents and wait for CO allocation. 

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## Umas

Yes.. that is true. uploading the initial set of document and not the one CO requested.

thanks,
Umas





seledi said:


> I believe u r uploading intial documents only and not the ones CO requested.
> so upload all the documents and wait for CO allocation.
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


----------



## indergreat

Majician said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 1. Any idea what is the current trend of CO Allocation? I have lodged my application on 14th November, however I see people lodging application after that have received CO.
> 
> 2. Do we need to upload Passport size picture for each applicant? if yes then can someone tell me where to upload them in immi account?


Hey, There isn't much of a particular trend to CO allocation, my friend applied on 16th NOV and got CO after 9 days, even myself applied on 21st NOV and got CO allocated after 9 days, so never know when its gonna happen

Yes, you do need to upload passport sized pic. You can upload it under "Attach more documents ---> photograph"


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Indergreat the co allocation based on the lodegement date or the occupation?


----------



## insiyac

bright future said:


> 1. I know it's a pain but in form 80, please fill all the names of the countries. How do you define main countries?
> 2. Again, fill all the details being asked in form 80. Don't think about points here.
> 
> Form 80 is your complete horoscope. I know it's a beast but :boxing:
> 
> My advice would be fill 80 completely and upload it without waiting for CO request. I waited too but ended up wasting some time.
> 
> But it's your call.
> 
> Good luck


Hi bright_future,

Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## Pinpraxy

abbasraza said:


> Thank you all. Hope you all gets grant soon. Such a great feeling.


CONGRATS ABBAS... Best wishes for your future...


----------



## Ravi1

Guys finally

Here is my timeline

ACS Applied(263111): 26 March 2015 (Submitted with RPL as mine was Non IT degree)
ACS result: 10th April 2015
EOI Lodged(65 points): 11th April 2015
Invite 189: 24th April 2015
Visa Lodged: 22nd June 2015
Documents uploaded: 23rd June 2015
Medicals and PPC Request by CO 18th Aug 2015
Uploaded medicals and PCC 28th Aug 2015
Received Acknowledgement that all doc received (CO name is different) on 29th Aug 2015
Job verification present company call and email to HR- 4th Sep 2015 My company provided only experience certificate (Designation, salary, date of joining) and mentioned this is what we can provide.
Job verification 1st company (Email)- 8th Sep 2015
Job verification from Delhi immi office personal interview (telephonic)- 8th Oct 2015
Called Brisbane office to check status
30th Oct 2015 same information was provided "Have to wait"
6th 2015 same information was provided "Have to wait"
25th Nov 2015 same information was provided "Have to wait" (So I decided not to call as they are keeping a track of your calls and also the information provided by the officer on the phone was documented in detail)
1st Dec 2015 - Game over (Grant Notification) (163 days from visa logged date to Grant)

Hope I have given all he details in detail The only way out is "thru it" (Some times we have to wait as we don't have choice)

All the best guys!


----------



## brisbane_bound

Ravi1 said:


> Guys finally
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> ACS Applied(263111): 26 March 2015 (Submitted with RPL as mine was Non IT degree)
> ACS result: 10th April 2015
> EOI Lodged(65 points): 11th April 2015
> Invite 189: 24th April 2015
> Visa Lodged: 22nd June 2015
> Documents uploaded: 23rd June 2015
> Medicals and PPC Request by CO 18th Aug 2015
> Uploaded medicals and PCC 28th Aug 2015
> Received Acknowledgement that all doc received (CO name is different) on 29th Aug 2015
> Job verification present company call and email to HR- 4th Sep 2015 My company provided only experience certificate (Designation, salary, date of joining) and mentioned this is what we can provide.
> Job verification 1st company (Email)- 8th Sep 2015
> Job verification from Delhi immi office personal interview (telephonic)- 8th Oct 2015
> Called Brisbane office to check status
> 30th Oct 2015 same information was provided "Have to wait"
> 6th 2015 same information was provided "Have to wait"
> 25th Nov 2015 same information was provided "Have to wait" (So I decided not to call as they are keeping a track of your calls and also the information provided by the officer on the phone was documented in detail)
> 1st Dec 2015 - Game over (Grant Notification) (163 days from visa logged date to Grant)
> 
> Hope I have given all he details in detail The only way out is "thru it" (Some times we have to wait as we don't have choice)
> 
> All the best guys!


Great news!! Congrats mate  

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## Pinpraxy

Ravi1 said:


> Guys finally
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> ACS Applied(263111): 26 March 2015 (Submitted with RPL as mine was Non IT degree)
> ACS result: 10th April 2015
> EOI Lodged(65 points): 11th April 2015
> Invite 189: 24th April 2015
> Visa Lodged: 22nd June 2015
> Documents uploaded: 23rd June 2015
> Medicals and PPC Request by CO 18th Aug 2015
> Uploaded medicals and PCC 28th Aug 2015
> Received Acknowledgement that all doc received (CO name is different) on 29th Aug 2015
> Job verification present company call and email to HR- 4th Sep 2015 My company provided only experience certificate (Designation, salary, date of joining) and mentioned this is what we can provide.
> Job verification 1st company (Email)- 8th Sep 2015
> Job verification from Delhi immi office personal interview (telephonic)- 8th Oct 2015
> Called Brisbane office to check status
> 30th Oct 2015 same information was provided "Have to wait"
> 6th 2015 same information was provided "Have to wait"
> 25th Nov 2015 same information was provided "Have to wait" (So I decided not to call as they are keeping a track of your calls and also the information provided by the officer on the phone was documented in detail)
> 1st Dec 2015 - Game over (Grant Notification) (163 days from visa logged date to Grant)
> 
> Hope I have given all he details in detail The only way out is "thru it" (Some times we have to wait as we don't have choice)
> 
> All the best guys!


CONGRATS Ravi.. All the best for future...


----------



## sandipgp

Ravi1 said:


> Guys finally
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> ACS Applied(263111): 26 March 2015 (Submitted with RPL as mine was Non IT degree)
> ACS result: 10th April 2015
> EOI Lodged(65 points): 11th April 2015
> Invite 189: 24th April 2015
> Visa Lodged: 22nd June 2015
> Documents uploaded: 23rd June 2015
> Medicals and PPC Request by CO 18th Aug 2015
> Uploaded medicals and PCC 28th Aug 2015
> Received Acknowledgement that all doc received (CO name is different) on 29th Aug 2015
> Job verification present company call and email to HR- 4th Sep 2015 My company provided only experience certificate (Designation, salary, date of joining) and mentioned this is what we can provide.
> Job verification 1st company (Email)- 8th Sep 2015
> Job verification from Delhi immi office personal interview (telephonic)- 8th Oct 2015
> Called Brisbane office to check status
> 30th Oct 2015 same information was provided "Have to wait"
> 6th 2015 same information was provided "Have to wait"
> 25th Nov 2015 same information was provided "Have to wait" (So I decided not to call as they are keeping a track of your calls and also the information provided by the officer on the phone was documented in detail)
> 1st Dec 2015 - Game over (Grant Notification) (163 days from visa logged date to Grant)
> 
> Hope I have given all he details in detail The only way out is "thru it" (Some times we have to wait as we don't have choice)
> 
> All the best guys!


Congrats.. Today is your day.. Live it like a King..


----------



## kattakishore

*189 Visa Application*

Hello Friends,

I may be posting this in a wrong thread, but please help if you have any information on this.

I got the invitation to apply for 189 visa(263111) with 60 points.

I am planning to file the application in Dec 1st week. My questions related to this are,

1. What all documents I need to upload while filing the application (PTE, ACS, Academic Transcripts, for employment proof what should I upload?) and if any other documents needed.

2. How much would it take to assign a case officer and to get the visa (any approx timelines for the entire process) In between I can complete my medicals and police verification.

Please reply to this post, if anyone has information on this.

Thanks,
Kishore


----------



## sandipgp

Query about 457 and 189.

I have applied for 189 on 26th Nov and I am primary applicant. my Wife and kid are co-applicants. My wife has been asked by her company to apply for 457 because they want her to travel to Melb for 3-4 months next year Jan. I want to know would she be eligible for bridging Visa? What benefits does bridging visa bring? Does that mean we can claim rebates for day care expenses etc?


----------



## gaus

Ravi1 said:


> Guys finally
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> ACS Applied(263111): 26 March 2015 (Submitted with RPL as mine was Non IT degree)
> ACS result: 10th April 2015
> EOI Lodged(65 points): 11th April 2015
> Invite 189: 24th April 2015
> Visa Lodged: 22nd June 2015
> Documents uploaded: 23rd June 2015
> Medicals and PPC Request by CO 18th Aug 2015
> Uploaded medicals and PCC 28th Aug 2015
> Received Acknowledgement that all doc received (CO name is different) on 29th Aug 2015
> Job verification present company call and email to HR- 4th Sep 2015 My company provided only experience certificate (Designation, salary, date of joining) and mentioned this is what we can provide.
> Job verification 1st company (Email)- 8th Sep 2015
> Job verification from Delhi immi office personal interview (telephonic)- 8th Oct 2015
> Called Brisbane office to check status
> 30th Oct 2015 same information was provided "Have to wait"
> 6th 2015 same information was provided "Have to wait"
> 25th Nov 2015 same information was provided "Have to wait" (So I decided not to call as they are keeping a track of your calls and also the information provided by the officer on the phone was documented in detail)
> 1st Dec 2015 - Game over (Grant Notification) (163 days from visa logged date to Grant)
> 
> Hope I have given all he details in detail The only way out is "thru it" (Some times we have to wait as we don't have choice)
> 
> All the best guys!


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## gaus

kattakishore said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I may be posting this in a wrong thread, but please help if you have any information on this.
> 
> I got the invitation to apply for 189 visa(263111) with 60 points.
> 
> I am planning to file the application in Dec 1st week. My questions related to this are,
> 
> 1. What all documents I need to upload while filing the application (PTE, ACS, Academic Transcripts, for employment proof what should I upload?) and if any other documents needed.
> 
> 2. How much would it take to assign a case officer and to get the visa (any approx timelines for the entire process) In between I can complete my medicals and police verification.
> 
> Please reply to this post, if anyone has information on this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kishore


Congratulations on your invite

1) For PTE attach the report but more importantly send the scores online to DIBP
2) Academic transcripts, Degree, legends of the course taken or course handbook
3) From what I have learnt so far DIBP loves documentation.. the more you provide the better.. for employment provide everything - appointment letter, promotion letter, relieving, payslip (not necessarily all but random or just first and last), bank statement, IT return or Form 16/Form 26AS
4) If you have any co-applicants you'll have provide documents related to them as well

It seems there are no clear trends .. people are getting CO allocation between 8-15 days these days but after allocation it may take another 30-60 days.

In an ideal situation the entire process should not take more than 60-90 days.


----------



## gurunan69

gurunan69 said:


> Hi guys. My partner and I applied for the 189 on 29 Sep through an agent and received the CO contact on 31 Oct asking for Form 80s and medicals for both. We completed the medicals in 2 days and the agent uploaded our Form 80s by 17 Nov and said our status was 'in progress'. Today when we imported our application we see that the status is 'Information Requested'. Although the documents seem to have been attached by 17 Nov, the 'Information Provided' button is still active to be clicked and the status still says 'Information Requested' with Last Updated being the day of CO contact. We have now crossed the 28 days so were concerned if the negligence of our agent may cost us. Or could this be some error as a result of the new changes in the IMMI website?
> 
> If the documents were attached within the 28 days but if the 'request completed' button (now the 'Information Provided' button) wasn't pressed could it be a cause of a rejection/delays??


We managed to make our agent press the 'Information Provided' button but it was done on the 31st day since CO contact even though the medicals and Form 80s were provided within the 28 days provided. Will this be an issue?

How long do you think it will be for the CO to get back to our case considering we pressed the button late but it is already 31 days since contact and many people in the forum with similar timelines are getting grants? Will the late pressing of the 'Information Provided' button be a cause of lengthy delays now?


----------



## Tushar_2015

Tushar_2015 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need the suggestions on the following situation.
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa, details are mentioned in the signature.
> I already have 489 visa for NSW and booked the flight on 19/12/2015 for Australia.
> 
> 1. Now what should I do If 189 visa is not granted by 19/12/2015 ?
> 2. Some one told me that being an offshore applicant if my 189 visa is granted after landing to Australia, than I need to go back to India and again travel back to Australia with 189 visa. is it right or wrong ?
> 3. If I upload the form of "Change in circumstances" will DIBP consider the application as onshore application and demand for different documents ?


Expers please reply for the above situation.


----------



## Pinpraxy

hi guys..

My CO asked the document and i submitted on 23rd Nov... so as per norms i am supposed to wait for 28 days... will again after 28th day CO ask for further documents???


----------



## Umas

This is strange - 

*Previous travel to Australia - Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?*

The above question did not appear when the online visa application was filled. However, when you download the submitted application this question is there in that. But, Un-answered.

Do i need to submit - form 1023 form now?

Please help.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## gaus

Umas said:


> This is strange -
> 
> *Previous travel to Australia - Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?*
> 
> The above question did not appear when the online visa application was filled. However, when you download the submitted application this question is there in that. But, Un-answered.
> 
> Do i need to submit - form 1023 form now?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Haahahhaha... Welcome to the club my friend. I faced the exact same thing.. I realized this only after a month i.e. after the maintenance I downloaded the application and the magic happened... saw the question... I was cursing myself .. bit relieved that it was not my mistake... the system has a glitch.

Anyway, I used the "Update Us" link in the Immi account.. it will automatically generate 1023. Just submit the information using the link and you'll find a 1023 in your document list


----------



## gaus

Question for Self Employed people out there... 

If you are running a Pvt. Ltd. company did you submit or were asked for Balance Sheet, P&L Statements etc. 

Thanks


----------



## seledi

Pinpraxy said:


> hi guys..
> 
> My CO asked the document and i submitted on 23rd Nov... so as per norms i am supposed to wait for 28 days... will again after 28th day CO ask for further documents???


CO asking for documents on his 2nd arrival though rare, happened in some cases....

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## sridhar0624

Hi guys, 
I got my invite on 23rd nov. So i started my application my process. during the application filling process, a popup came stating "Applicant has other unfinalised applications with the department. the applicant will be able to continue:however the unfinalised application may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing.Please review the department website for further info. 

Did anyone faced this issue. I haven't applied for any thing before,but im getting this message. Your response is much appreciated. If sme one faced the same, share your experience. 
Thank you.


----------



## Umas

Ok..

Btw .. where is this 'Update Us' link available? Un-able to find it out.

thanks,
Umas



gaus said:


> Haahahhaha... Welcome to the club my friend. I faced the exact same thing.. I realized this only after a month i.e. after the maintenance I downloaded the application and the magic happened... saw the question... I was cursing myself .. bit relieved that it was not my mistake... the system has a glitch.
> 
> Anyway, I used the "Update Us" link in the Immi account.. it will automatically generate 1023. Just submit the information using the link and you'll find a 1023 in your document list


----------



## gaus

Umas said:


> Ok..
> 
> Btw .. where is this 'Update Us' link available? Un-able to find it out.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


After you are logged in, click on your application. On the left panel where the applicant and co-applicant names come ... you'll see the update us link... and then select the "incorrect answers option"


----------



## Umas

got it . .thanks 

Umas



gaus said:


> After you are logged in, click on your application. On the left panel where the applicant and co-applicant names come ... you'll see the update us link... and then select the "incorrect answers option"


----------



## Pinpraxy

seledi said:


> CO asking for documents on his 2nd arrival though rare, happened in some cases....
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


Thank you Seledi... :fingerscrossed: for the grant..


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends
As per the forum rules, are we allowed to post case officer initials and team?


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends As per the forum rules, are we allowed to post case officer initials and team?


No.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

plssssssssssss reply me i asked this question many times

are they allocating the co according to the lodgement date or the occupation or both?

no one contacted me till now and i saw many people have been contacted already , what should i doooooo?


----------



## rajrajinin

yasmeenaaa said:


> plssssssssssss reply me i asked this question many times
> 
> are they allocating the co according to the lodgement date or the occupation or both?
> 
> no one contacted me till now and i saw many people have been contacted already , what should i doooooo?


Nobody knows on what basis CO is allocated, most probably the date of lodging. However, it differs from case to case, CO to CO, and even GSM centre. 

Moreover, its just 21 days since you have lodge your visa, norm is 45 to 50 days for CO allocation. If you get to hear from them early then good else wait. 

Some people are getting their grants in 10 dats while for ome its more than 6 months. Wait for 45 to 50 days, if nothing happens then call them to ask the status on CO allocation. 

Till then have patience.


----------



## rajrajinin

yasmeenaaa said:


> plssssssssssss reply me i asked this question many times
> 
> are they allocating the co according to the lodgement date or the occupation or both?
> 
> no one contacted me till now and i saw many people have been contacted already , what should i doooooo?


Nobody knows on what basis CO is allocated, most probably the date of lodging. However, it differs from case to case, CO to CO, and even GSM centre. 

Moreover, its just 21 days since you have lodge your visa, norm is 45 to 50 days for CO allocation. If you get to hear from them early then good else wait. 

Some people are getting their grants in 10 days while for some its more than 6 months. Wait for 45 to 50 days, if nothing happens then call them to ask the status on CO allocation. 

Till then have patience.


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends
A couple of queries for you lovely folks:

Do I need to upload my national id card? I have already uploaded passport and birth certificate.

I have not claimed any points for experience. Is this likely to speed up my application process, and if yes then by how many weeks/days?

Thanks


----------



## Ajeet

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> A couple of queries for you lovely folks:
> 
> Do I need to upload my national id card? I have already uploaded passport and birth certificate.
> 
> I have not claimed any points for experience. Is this likely to speed up my application process, and if yes then by how many weeks/days?
> 
> Thanks


If it's on the list of documents they requested from you, then please do upload but it's not necessary. It's your call.

No one can tell you how much your application process is going to be quicker based on the fact that you did not claim any point for experience. For that matter, whether that is the case is also can not be ascertained.

Just keep patience and use this time to prepare for your job battle here in Australia.

Good luck


----------



## gurunan69

My partner and I have applied for the 189 with me as the primary applicant after being on student visas and are now on bridging visas. We had not included some short-term unpaid work my partner had done for 2 companies back in India in the application or Form 80 as we did not consider it relevant, but we just realised it was included in her student visa application and 1221 form and documents submitted to the DIAC 2 years ago in India. We were now concerned if they would check and compare the previous visa application documents and if this discrepancy could be an issue leading to delays/rejection, even though she is the secondary applicant and we aren't claiming any points for work experience?

Also is there a way for them to check movements across countries in Europe for 2-3 days, considering the free border? There are no stamps on our passport so we had not included them as we did not have proof.


----------



## Ajeet

gurunan69 said:


> My partner and I have applied for the 189 with me as the primary applicant after being on student visas and are now on bridging visas. We had not included some short-term unpaid work my partner had done for 2 companies back in India in the application or Form 80 as we did not consider it relevant, but we just realised it was included in her student visa application and 1221 form and documents submitted to the DIAC 2 years ago in India. We were now concerned if they would check and compare the previous visa application documents and if this discrepancy could be an issue leading to delays/rejection, even though she is the secondary applicant and we aren't claiming any points for work experience?
> 
> Also is there a way for them to check movements across countries in Europe for 2-3 days, considering the free border? There are no stamps on our passport so we had not included them as we did not have proof.


Relax, there is no issue. Max they can ask from you and you can clarify why you did not include that. No issues.

Europe visit also a non issue.

Good luck


----------



## kattakishore

Thanks so much for the explanation gaus. I will file the application this week, lets hope for the best.


----------



## saz82

I am typing this with extremely shaky hands. Finally after waiting for 8 months, we received the grant notice today 2 December!

I want to thank everyone on this forum for their tremendous help. It would not have been possible without your help and guidance. Best of luck to all waiting. Alhamdollillah we are done!


----------



## brisbane_bound

saz82 said:


> I am typing this with extremely shaky hands. Finally after waiting for 8 months, we received the grant notice today 2 December!
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum for their tremendous help. It would not have been possible without your help and guidance. Best of luck to all waiting. Alhamdollillah we are done!


Wonderful news..It has been a loooong wait for u..Congrats!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## saz82

Thank you so much. I am so happy im crying



brisbane_bound said:


> Wonderful news..It has been a loooong wait for u..Congrats!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## satchi

Congrats Saz!! Really feel happy for you. All the best for future.


----------



## saz82

Thank you so much 




satchi said:


> Congrats Saz!! Really feel happy for you. All the best for future.


----------



## sipoflifein

saz82 said:


> Thank you so much. I am so happy im crying


Many Congratulations buddy, ur patience paid off...
BEst of luck in Oz


----------



## Ajeet

Congrats Saz!!
Enjoy this moment and prepare yourself for the future.
Good luck


----------



## gaus

saz82 said:


> I am typing this with extremely shaky hands. Finally after waiting for 8 months, we received the grant notice today 2 December!
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum for their tremendous help. It would not have been possible without your help and guidance. Best of luck to all waiting. Alhamdollillah we are done!


Congratulations!!! All the best for the future!... do you know why it took so long?


----------



## KeeDa

gaus said:


> Question for Self Employed people out there...
> 
> If you are running a Pvt. Ltd. company did you submit or were asked for Balance Sheet, P&L Statements etc.
> 
> Thanks


No. Did not submit, and neither was I asked for these.


----------



## saz82

My husband is syrian. It takes a longer time fot syrians.



gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! All the best for the future!... do you know why it took so long?


----------



## KeeDa

Congrats Saz. All the very best for your future in Oz.


----------



## sandipgp

saz82 said:


> I am typing this with extremely shaky hands. Finally after waiting for 8 months, we received the grant notice today 2 December!
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum for their tremendous help. It would not have been possible without your help and guidance. Best of luck to all waiting. Alhamdollillah we are done!


Great news.. Congratulations and All the best for future in Australia..


----------



## gaus

KeeDa said:


> No. Did not submit, and neither was I asked for these.


Thanks KeeDa


----------



## brisbane_bound

saz82 said:


> Thank you so much. I am so happy im crying


I can totally understand how tough it was waiting for this day..Let it out  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## hcelgoog

saz82 said:


> I am typing this with extremely shaky hands. Finally after waiting for 8 months, we received the grant notice today 2 December!
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum for their tremendous help. It would not have been possible without your help and guidance. Best of luck to all waiting. Alhamdollillah we are done!


Salam saz82
I am very glad to see your grant, you deserve it!!!
Now it is the time to plan your movement there.lane:


----------



## deepgill

saz82 said:


> I am typing this with extremely shaky hands. Finally after waiting for 8 months, we received the grant notice today 2 December!
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum for their tremendous help. It would not have been possible without your help and guidance. Best of luck to all waiting. Alhamdollillah we are done!


Congratulations.. Saz. Really very happy for you. Enjoy dear


----------



## saz82

Thank you everyone for your kind wishes and best of luck to all waiting. Could not have done it without all your help particularly Keeda.





hcelgoog said:


> Salam saz82
> I am very glad to see your grant, you deserve it!!!
> Now it is the time to plan your movement there.lane:


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Congratsssss sazzz enjoy


----------



## ema_85

saz82 said:


> I am typing this with extremely shaky hands. Finally after waiting for 8 months, we received the grant notice today 2 December!
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum for their tremendous help. It would not have been possible without your help and guidance. Best of luck to all waiting. Alhamdollillah we are done!


Congratz!!!! All the best for your future


----------



## int*MarTiNi

Congrats saz..!!!


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone
There are certain questions in form 80 and form 1221 regarding Proposed Travel- Why are you travelling to Australia? and Further Stay - What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?
Also question regarding intended date of arrival.

Along what lines should I fill information for these questions?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

saz82 said:


> I am typing this with extremely shaky hands. Finally after waiting for 8 months, we received the grant notice today 2 December!
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum for their tremendous help. It would not have been possible without your help and guidance. Best of luck to all waiting. Alhamdollillah we are done!


Congratulations! I can't even imagine how relieved you must be! 8 months is a freaking long time! Some of us are losing patience in barely 3 months after seeing many people get grants in a month or less. And you waited patiently all this time. Kudos to you! And best of luck for everything from here on out.


----------



## Ursan

Hi guys....

Me and my wife have just got the golden grant letter this afternoon at 3 PM AEST. I gave them a call at 1.45 PM this afternoon and I advised them that it has been 3 weeks and I have been hearing the same thing from you guys that my file will be looked at, but couple of my other friends who had lodged on the same date and were allocated case officers one day after me have already got grants last week..but why not me. The lady ensured that someone will look on my case shortly..and when I asked that when, she did not have an answer. But she kept saying that I can assure u someone will look at ur file shortly and I said okay fine and after an hour I got the grant email.

Time for a holiday and partyyyyyyyy.

Good luck to all you guys who are waiting for grants. Thank you all for your help and guidance.


----------



## Makjuly10

Alhamdullilah got the grant letters today morning.. Wish you all a speeeedy grant...(Y)


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats with grants guts! Please update your statuses


----------



## sultan_azam

Makjuly10 said:


> Alhamdullilah got the grant letters today morning.. Wish you all a speeeedy grant...(Y)


Congrats. please share ur timeline and occupation code


----------



## sultan_azam

Ursan said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> Me and my wife have just got the golden grant letter this afternoon at 3 PM AEST. I gave them a call at 1.45 PM this afternoon and I advised them that it has been 3 weeks and I have been hearing the same thing from you guys that my file will be looked at, but couple of my other friends who had lodged on the same date and were allocated case officers one day after me have already got grants last week..but why not me. The lady ensured that someone will look on my case shortly..and when I asked that when, she did not have an answer. But she kept saying that I can assure u someone will look at ur file shortly and I said okay fine and after an hour I got the grant email.
> 
> Time for a holiday and partyyyyyyyy.
> 
> Good luck to all you guys who are waiting for grants. Thank you all for your help and guidance.



Congrats Ursan...


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Congrats Ursan and Makjuly10. Okay, backlog applications are definitely getting cleared now!

Ursan, what's your visa lodged date?

Edit: never mind I see you're 7th Sep.


----------



## Ursan

Thanks all you guys. A long wait..but finally it paid.

Hey guys...I have a question though. After PR, do I need to enroll in medicare myself or will I get the card automatically in my mail since I am onshore.

Cheers


----------



## gaus

Congratulations Ursan and Makjuly10! All the best for future!


----------



## Ursan

Thanks mate


----------



## Darrenldn

Hi everyone

Lodged EOI two days ago (30th Nov)
189 Visa
65 points
ANZSCO 252712
IELTS 9.0 (Listening 8.5, Reading 9, Writing 8.5, Speaking 9)

Hoping to get an invite in the next round on Friday. Assuming I do, can anyone advise how long it normally takes from that point to issue of visa?

Should I be getting medicals and police checks done now, or wait until after invite?

Feeling very anxious! Good luck everyone!

Thanks
Darren


----------



## sultan_azam

Darrenldn said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Lodged EOI two days ago (30th Nov)
> 189 Visa
> 65 points
> ANZSCO 252712
> IELTS 9.0 (Listening 8.5, Reading 9, Writing 8.5, Speaking 9)
> 
> Hoping to get an invite in the next round on Friday. Assuming I do, can anyone advise how long it normally takes from that point to issue of visa?
> 
> Should I be getting medicals and police checks done now, or wait until after invite?
> 
> Feeling very anxious! Good luck everyone!
> 
> Thanks
> Darren



u will get time to upload medicals and PCC documents, Dec round is not far, u can wait and do them after invite

All the best


----------



## Darrenldn

sultan_azam said:


> u will get time to upload medicals and PCC documents, Dec round is not far, u can wait and do them after invite
> 
> All the best


Great, thanks.

Do you know how long the process normally takes from invitation to visa issue?


----------



## saz82

Nerve wrecking but finally over! Cried like a baby 
Thank you for your wishes





Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congratulations! I can't even imagine how relieved you must be! 8 months is a freaking long time! Some of us are losing patience in barely 3 months after seeing many people get grants in a month or less. And you waited patiently all this time. Kudos to you! And best of luck for everything from here on out.


----------



## shanks957

*Form1221*

Hi Guys

A shout to all those who have obtained grant or have filed docs.

Are you also submitting Form 1221? My agent thinks that it is not required. As an FYI, I am unmarried and am not planning to migrate with my parents currently.

Am worried the CO might come back and ask for it, hence delaying the application. Whats your views?



Ursan said:


> Thanks all you guys. A long wait..but finally it paid.
> 
> Hey guys...I have a question though. After PR, do I need to enroll in medicare myself or will I get the card automatically in my mail since I am onshore.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam

Darrenldn said:


> Great, thanks.
> 
> Do you know how long the process normally takes from invitation to visa issue?


It varies case to case, its quick for onshore applicants,

it also depends on documents u r uploading, are they sufficient for Case officer,

i guess u r offshore applicant, it may take 45 days to 3 months, depending on case officer and his document requirement for your case


----------



## blue-sunshine

saz82 said:


> Nerve wrecking but finally over! Cried like a baby
> Thank you for your wishes



Congrats Saz. 

On a slightly separate note, do you know why your application took so long to process? Did it go for the infamous external security checks? Were you given any other reasons?


----------



## eireog007

Darrenldn said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Lodged EOI two days ago (30th Nov)
> 189 Visa
> 65 points
> ANZSCO 252712
> IELTS 9.0 (Listening 8.5, Reading 9, Writing 8.5, Speaking 9)
> 
> Hoping to get an invite in the next round on Friday. Assuming I do, can anyone advise how long it normally takes from that point to issue of visa?
> 
> Should I be getting medicals and police checks done now, or wait until after invite?
> 
> Feeling very anxious! Good luck everyone!
> 
> Thanks
> Darren


Hi Darren

With a score of 65 points you should get invited in the next round, if not then you will definitely get invited in the second round of this month.

Once you are invited get your medicals and police checks organised straight away, if you get all the documentation uploaded when you apply you stand a good chance of getting a direct grant in less than 2 months.


----------



## sanjay776

*Hi*

Hi Ursan,

Congrats for getting the grant. When are you planning to fly?






Ursan said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> Me and my wife have just got the golden grant letter this afternoon at 3 PM AEST. I gave them a call at 1.45 PM this afternoon and I advised them that it has been 3 weeks and I have been hearing the same thing from you guys that my file will be looked at, but couple of my other friends who had lodged on the same date and were allocated case officers one day after me have already got grants last week..but why not me. The lady ensured that someone will look on my case shortly..and when I asked that when, she did not have an answer. But she kept saying that I can assure u someone will look at ur file shortly and I said okay fine and after an hour I got the grant email.
> 
> Time for a holiday and partyyyyyyyy.
> 
> Good luck to all you guys who are waiting for grants. Thank you all for your help and guidance.


----------



## sanjay776

*Congrats*

Hi,

Wish you good luck...





Makjuly10 said:


> Alhamdullilah got the grant letters today morning.. Wish you all a speeeedy grant...(Y)


----------



## Gul007

*GSM Adelaide Contact No*

Hi there,

Anyone can please provide contact number of GSM Adelaide Team ?

CO contacted on 23 Oct and I provided all doc on 11th Nov and waiting for any response. 

Should I call them or should wait. 

What you recommend ?


----------



## sanjay776

*1221*

My agent also think in the same way that is form 1221 is not required. Not sure it is case to case or mandatory.




shanks957 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> A shout to all those who have obtained grant or have filed docs.
> 
> Are you also submitting Form 1221? My agent thinks that it is not required. As an FYI, I am unmarried and am not planning to migrate with my parents currently.
> 
> Am worried the CO might come back and ask for it, hence delaying the application. Whats your views?


----------



## sandipgp

Gul007 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Anyone can please provide contact number of GSM Adelaide Team ?
> 
> CO contacted on 23 Oct and I provided all doc on 11th Nov and waiting for any response.
> 
> Should I call them or should wait.
> 
> What you recommend ?


Usually CO takes 4-6 weeks to come back. It has only been 2-3 weeks for you. I would say wait. Unless you want to make DIBP CO gods angry..


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

shanks957 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> A shout to all those who have obtained grant or have filed docs.
> 
> Are you also submitting Form 1221? My agent thinks that it is not required. As an FYI, I am unmarried and am not planning to migrate with my parents currently.
> 
> Am worried the CO might come back and ask for it, hence delaying the application. Whats your views?


From what I've heard from most people here when I was uploading documents myself, it is always better to provide more documents than less. As long as you keep within the 60 docs per family member limit, you don't have to worry. Just front load everything including forms 80 and 1221, medicals (uploaded by your physician), pcc etc., preferably before any kind of CO contact happens.


----------



## australia_bound

Ursan said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> Me and my wife have just got the golden grant letter this afternoon at 3 PM AEST. I gave them a call at 1.45 PM this afternoon and I advised them that it has been 3 weeks and I have been hearing the same thing from you guys that my file will be looked at, but couple of my other friends who had lodged on the same date and were allocated case officers one day after me have already got grants last week..but why not me. The lady ensured that someone will look on my case shortly..and when I asked that when, she did not have an answer. But she kept saying that I can assure u someone will look at ur file shortly and I said okay fine and after an hour I got the grant email.
> 
> Time for a holiday and partyyyyyyyy.
> 
> Good luck to all you guys who are waiting for grants. Thank you all for your help and guidance.


Congrats Ursan....


----------



## seledi

sandipgp said:


> Usually CO takes 4-6 weeks to come back. It has only been 2-3 weeks for you. I would say wait. Unless you want to make DIBP CO gods angry..


4-6 weeks to be counted from CO's intial Date of contact or from the day request completed???

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## sandipgp

seledi said:


> 4-6 weeks to be counted from CO's intial Date of contact or from the day request completed???
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


It should be from request completed date.


----------



## Ursan

shanks957 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> A shout to all those who have obtained grant or have filed docs.
> 
> Are you also submitting Form 1221? My agent thinks that it is not required. As an FYI, I am unmarried and am not planning to migrate with my parents currently.
> 
> Am worried the CO might come back and ask for it, hence delaying the application. Whats your views?


I would suggest just upload it upfront mate....It seriously is not worth waiting for once CO gets allocated/


----------



## Ursan

sanjay776 said:


> Hi Ursan,
> 
> Congrats for getting the grant. When are you planning to fly?


Hey mate, I am already onshore, although planning for a holiday back home next month to bring my wife along


----------



## mmA1983

saz82 said:


> I am typing this with extremely shaky hands. Finally after waiting for 8 months, we received the grant notice today 2 December!
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum for their tremendous help. It would not have been possible without your help and guidance. Best of luck to all waiting. Alhamdollillah we are done!


Congratulations Saz...I'm really happy for you 
Now it's time to start planning for your relocation, Good Luck


----------



## andreyx108b

sandipgp said:


> It should be from request completed date.


28 days from CO contact date.


----------



## andreyx108b

congrats saz82! what was you occupation code?


----------



## jelli-kallu

shanks957 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> A shout to all those who have obtained grant or have filed docs.
> 
> Are you also submitting Form 1221? My agent thinks that it is not required. As an FYI, I am unmarried and am not planning to migrate with my parents currently.
> 
> Am worried the CO might come back and ask for it, hence delaying the application. Whats your views?


Go ahead and upload, no harm in providing the 1221. It's very similar to Form 80. Let's avoid CO coming back with additional documents, as much as possible.


----------



## sandipgp

andreyx108b said:


> 28 days from CO contact date.


Thanks for correcting.


----------



## Vinvid

Hello Seniors & Keepda,

Eager to know ...what the next steps would be ??

EOI Invite – Electrical Engineer (233311) – 22nd Oct
Visa lodged & ALL DOCS Uploaded - 24 Oct 2015
Uploaded PCC & Medical – 31st Oct

CO Contacted & asked: 12th Nov
1)	Spouse’s English proof copy
2)	Spouse’s form 80
3)	Alternate birth proof evidence ( previously had given passport copy ) for both

Submitted doc: Uploaded and emailed: 15th Nov

Automated acknowledgment on 28 days waiting: 16th Nov

Next steps ???.....


----------



## mikki88

Hi All,

I have a query regarding employment verification. Are they going to do employment verification for each and every employer mentioned in the application or just the last employer.? Its been more than 85 days since i lodged my visa application and haven't heard back anything from DIBP yet.


ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Developer Programmer | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 60 | | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged 189 : 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | Grant Date : Awaited


----------



## shmilyusman

It depends on CO. if he is ambiguous about the documents.


----------



## ash4aus

Vinvid said:


> Hello Seniors & Keepda,
> 
> Eager to know ...what the next steps would be ??
> 
> EOI Invite – Electrical Engineer (233311) – 22nd Oct
> Visa lodged & ALL DOCS Uploaded - 24 Oct 2015
> Uploaded PCC & Medical – 31st Oct
> 
> CO Contacted & asked: 12th Nov
> 1)	Spouse’s English proof copy
> 2)	Spouse’s form 80
> 3)	Alternate birth proof evidence ( previously had given passport copy ) for both
> 
> Submitted doc: Uploaded and emailed: 15th Nov
> 
> Automated acknowledgment on 28 days waiting: 16th Nov
> 
> Next steps ???.....


Which GSM?


----------



## andreyx108b

mikki88 said:


> Hi All, I have a query regarding employment verification. Are they going to do employment verification for each and every employer mentioned in the application or just the last employer.? Its been more than 85 days since i lodged my visa application and haven't heard back anything from DIBP yet. ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Developer Programmer | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 60 | | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged 189 : 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | Grant Date : Awaited


All employment which you claimed points for may well be verified


----------



## ash4aus

mikki88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding employment verification. Are they going to do employment verification for each and every employer mentioned in the application or just the last employer.? Its been more than 85 days since i lodged my visa application and haven't heard back anything from DIBP yet.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Developer Programmer | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 60 | | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged 189 : 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | Grant Date : Awaited


Very strange. Its case to case basis for sure.Can you login to immi account and check if there is any message? I got contacted by CO today and was asked for additional docs. Not sure when i will be reached out again. 

ANZSCO Code : 261313 | Software Engineer | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 60 | | Invite : 07 Oct 2015 | Visa Lodged 189 : 01 Nov 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221| PCC : 30 Nov | CO Contact: 02-December-2015(Brisbane) | Uploaded docs: 02-December-2015 | Grant Date : Awaited


----------



## saz82

Thank you so much! 

It was 133111 construction project manager



andreyx108b said:


> congrats saz82! what was you occupation code?


----------



## saz82

Haha yes! Landing first, relocation later 




mmA1983 said:


> Congratulations Saz...I'm really happy for you
> Now it's time to start planning for your relocation, Good Luck


----------



## saz82

Hi. Thank you 

It is because my husband is syrian. It takes a long time for syrians for external security checks. I observed this with many syrian applicants.




blue-sunshine said:


> Congrats Saz.
> 
> On a slightly separate note, do you know why your application took so long to process? Did it go for the infamous external security checks? Were you given any other reasons?


----------



## murtza4u

saz82 said:


> I am typing this with extremely shaky hands. Finally after waiting for 8 months, we received the grant notice today 2 December!
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum for their tremendous help. It would not have been possible without your help and guidance. Best of luck to all waiting. Alhamdollillah we are done!


Lots of congratulations Saz, and best of luck for your future... Really happy for your grant.


----------



## saz82

Thank you so much Murtza  I hope you get yours soon too!


murtza4u said:


> Lots of congratulations Saz, and best of luck for your future... Really happy for your grant.


----------



## murtza4u

Makjuly10 said:


> Alhamdullilah got the grant letters today morning.. Wish you all a speeeedy grant...(Y)


Congratulations Buddy, Please update your signature with your case timeline.


----------



## murtza4u

mikki88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding employment verification. Are they going to do employment verification for each and every employer mentioned in the application or just the last employer.? Its been more than 85 days since i lodged my visa application and haven't heard back anything from DIBP yet.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Developer Programmer | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 60 | | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged 189 : 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | Grant Date : Awaited



Have you not been allocated a CO yet? Any email with subject ".....IMMI Assessment Commence"?

Verification all depends on your CO. Normally if they get satisfied from your documents they might not verify your employment. For majority, the only verified the current employment, but for some people, they verified the previous employment as well... I think it depends on the period of employment. But again, it's all depends on your CO and may be your case/application.


----------



## nandyyy

wildweasel said:


> Ill just summarise what all documents i uploaded , just in case if anyone would like to know.
> 
> I did not use any agent. Not needed, really!
> 
> 0. ACS , IELTS letters.
> 1. All Marksheets and degree certificates
> 2. Statu declaration for all companies with roles and resp.
> 3. Experience and Relieving letter for all companies
> 4. Payslips ( No order, just combined whatever payslips i had, close to 30 for 5 companies)
> 5. Bank statements(I did not have any bank statement for one company)
> 6. PAN Card
> 7. Form 80 (Mandatory for onshore applicants)
> 8. Indian PCC ( Got it from VFS Australia, 3 days turnaround time)
> 9. Did not upload AUS PCC as i had not stayed more than 12 months here , yet.
> 10. Medicals done in couple of weeks from VISA apply date.
> 11. Passport size photograph
> 
> I did not upload any form 16 or tax returns. I did not upload offer letters/appointment letters.
> 
> Since i am currently employed in aussie , i just uploaded a reference letter from my employer and payslips. I did not claim any points for aussie work experience.
> 
> Hope this info helps.
> 
> I will be very happy to answer if you guys have any specific questions.
> 
> All the best !




Hi wildweasel,

Could you please let know if the payslips and bank statements need to be notarized before uplaoding?


----------



## murtza4u

Hi everyone, 

1. If any of you got a male CO with name S---- O'B---- from GSM Adelaide. Kindly send me a PM
Let us please compare the trend of this CO and check after how much time he comes back or reviews the case and issue grant etc.

2. Today is 75 day since I lodged my application and 37th day since I allocated my CO but didn't hear anything from them apart from the CO allocation email. Please suggest, should I call them or still wait?

.


----------



## Makjuly10

Guys, updated My Signature  
Wish you all a speedy grant ..they are clearing the backlog


----------



## mikki88

shmilyusman said:


> It depends on CO. if he is ambiguous about the documents.


Thanks shmilyusman.

ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Developer Programmer | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 60 | | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged 189 : 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | Grant Date : Awaited


----------



## mikki88

ash4aus said:


> Very strange. Its case to case basis for sure.Can you login to immi account and check if there is any message? I got contacted by CO today and was asked for additional docs. Not sure when i will be reached out again.
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 | Software Engineer | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 60 | | Invite : 07 Oct 2015 | Visa Lodged 189 : 01 Nov 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221| PCC : 30 Nov | CO Contact: 02-December-2015(Brisbane) | Uploaded docs: 02-December-2015 | Grant Date : Awaited


Thanks ash4aus. I am checking my immi account regularly but there is no update. :juggle: whenever i call DIBP they just give standard answer that it is in processing stage.

ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Developer Programmer | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 60 | | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged 189 : 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | Grant Date : Awaited


----------



## mikki88

Ravi1 said:


> Guys finally
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> ACS Applied(263111): 26 March 2015 (Submitted with RPL as mine was Non IT degree)
> ACS result: 10th April 2015
> EOI Lodged(65 points): 11th April 2015
> Invite 189: 24th April 2015
> Visa Lodged: 22nd June 2015
> Documents uploaded: 23rd June 2015
> Medicals and PPC Request by CO 18th Aug 2015
> Uploaded medicals and PCC 28th Aug 2015
> Received Acknowledgement that all doc received (CO name is different) on 29th Aug 2015
> Job verification present company call and email to HR- 4th Sep 2015 My company provided only experience certificate (Designation, salary, date of joining) and mentioned this is what we can provide.
> Job verification 1st company (Email)- 8th Sep 2015
> Job verification from Delhi immi office personal interview (telephonic)- 8th Oct 2015
> Called Brisbane office to check status
> 30th Oct 2015 same information was provided "Have to wait"
> 6th 2015 same information was provided "Have to wait"
> 25th Nov 2015 same information was provided "Have to wait" (So I decided not to call as they are keeping a track of your calls and also the information provided by the officer on the phone was documented in detail)
> 1st Dec 2015 - Game over (Grant Notification) (163 days from visa logged date to Grant)
> 
> Hope I have given all he details in detail The only way out is "thru it" (Some times we have to wait as we don't have choice)
> 
> All the best guys!


Congrats Ravi1! Thanks for sharing detailed info.

ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Developer Programmer | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 60 | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged : 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | Grant Date : Awaited


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations |||*



Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps !!!

*@*
Ursan
Makjuly10
saz82





Makjuly10 said:


> Alhamdullilah got the grant letters today morning.. Wish you all a speeeedy grant...(Y)





Ursan said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> Me and my wife have just got the golden grant letter this afternoon at 3 PM AEST. I gave them a call at 1.45 PM this afternoon and I advised them that it has been 3 weeks and I have been hearing the same thing from you guys that my file will be looked at, but couple of my other friends who had lodged on the same date and were allocated case officers one day after me have already got grants last week..but why not me. The lady ensured that someone will look on my case shortly..and when I asked that when, she did not have an answer. But she kept saying that I can assure u someone will look at ur file shortly and I said okay fine and after an hour I got the grant email.
> 
> Time for a holiday and partyyyyyyyy.
> 
> Good luck to all you guys who are waiting for grants. Thank you all for your help and guidance.





saz82 said:


> I am typing this with extremely shaky hands. Finally after waiting for 8 months, we received the grant notice today 2 December!
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum for their tremendous help. It would not have been possible without your help and guidance. Best of luck to all waiting. Alhamdollillah we are done!


----------



## pf_dd

krdheerajkumar said:


> Congrats mate and from which BSM you received the grant. I have a similar timelines just yours


Hi Dheeraj,

Sorry for the delay in responding to your query. I got it from GSM brisbane.

Regards


----------



## jamesjosephpt

Hello All,

My wait is over now. I received my grant notification today morning. 
Thanks for every one.

Wish everyone a speedy grant.

Regards,
jamesjosephpt

IELTS-7
Lodged application with 65 points(Claimed points for exp) -20-Aug-2015
PCC,Medicals Done and uploaded the docs -28-Aug-2015
CO Allocated- 10-Oct-2015 (Information requested)
Submitted extra docs on - 15-Oct-2015
CO replied by mail on enquiry, saying Form 80s is not readable -16-Oct-2015
Sent reply with attachment of Form80-18-Oct-2015

Visa Grant -02-Dec-2015
First entry before -24-Aug-2016


----------



## racy846

Hi 

Today i received an email from CO contacting for additional information. Can anyone let me know generally how many days CO takes for clearing the file.

I think it will be best to share my timeline for the benefit and reference for others.

IELTS - 29th Jan 2015 ( L-8.5, R-8.0, W-7.0, S-7.5 OA-8.0)
EA Skill Assessment submitted - 02nd Sep 2015
EA outcome - 07th Sep 2015
EOI Submitted - 07th Sep 2015
EOI outcome - 09th Oct 2015
Visa Lodge - 02nd Nov 2015
All Document uploaded except from 80 - 07th Nov 2015
CO Allocated - 02nd Dec 2015 - GSM Brisbane
Additional info requested -02nd Dec 2015 Form 80.
Addition info submitted - 02nd Dec 2015
Grant :fingerscrossed: XXXX
lane:


----------



## Vinvid

ash4aus said:


> Which GSM?




GSM Adelaide..............


----------



## andreyx108b

racy846 said:


> Hi Today i received an email from CO contacting for additional information. Can anyone let me know generally how many days CO takes for clearing the file. I think it will be best to share my timeline for the benefit and reference for others. IELTS - 29th Jan 2015 ( L-8.5, R-8.0, W-7.0, S-7.5 OA-8.0) EA Skill Assessment submitted - 02nd Sep 2015 EA outcome - 07th Sep 2015 EOI Submitted - 07th Sep 2015 EOI outcome - 09th Oct 2015 Visa Lodge - 02nd Nov 2015 All Document uploaded except from 80 - 07th Nov 2015 CO Allocated - 02nd Dec 2015 - GSM Brisbane Additional info requested -02nd Dec 2015 Form 80. Addition info submitted - 02nd Dec 2015 Grant :fingerscrossed: XXXX lane:


4-8 weeks


----------



## nishantdhote

racy846 said:


> Hi
> 
> Today i received an email from CO contacting for additional information. Can anyone let me know generally how many days CO takes for clearing the file.
> 
> I think it will be best to share my timeline for the benefit and reference for others.
> 
> IELTS - 29th Jan 2015 ( L-8.5, R-8.0, W-7.0, S-7.5 OA-8.0)
> EA Skill Assessment submitted - 02nd Sep 2015
> EA outcome - 07th Sep 2015
> EOI Submitted - 07th Sep 2015
> EOI outcome - 09th Oct 2015
> Visa Lodge - 02nd Nov 2015
> All Document uploaded except from 80 - 07th Nov 2015
> CO Allocated - 02nd Dec 2015 - GSM Brisbane
> Additional info requested -02nd Dec 2015 Form 80.
> Addition info submitted - 02nd Dec 2015
> Grant :fingerscrossed: XXXX
> lane:


As of now the waiting is about 4-6 weeks before the case officer returns back to a case to review newly uploaded docs..


----------



## Ravi1

Guys,

For those who would like to know how the employment verification happens. Just an FYI.

This is the standard email which HR department might receive in case of employment verification. I got it from one my friend who is a HR. I was discussing my situation with him so he said he does respond to these kind of emails. I requested him to share the questionnaire for the benefit of this forum.

He said they call them first >>call connects to the operator>> Operator connects to >>concern HR person>>concern HR person will verify the employee details over phone>> will provide email address of the person who is authorized to reply to these kind of emails and after couple of hours HR may or may not receive an email but mostly they do. Please note that they verification officer would attach the reference letter in the email to HR.

************************************************** ***********************
Hi XXXX

I require your assistance in verifying the genuineness of the document attached below for the employee – XXXXX


Please share whatever information is available, mostly focusing on
· Job Title
· Period of Employment
· Did the applicant change positions during the period of employment? If yes, provide details including changes to duties, hours and salary
· Duties of applicant (most important)
· Did the employee perform duties as stated in the attached reference letter
· Whether the employment was full time or part time
· Hours worked per week
· Department in which employee worked
· whom did employee report to
· Was the attached letter prepared by the signatory. Is he/she employed at the stated designation?
· Is the signatory authorized to sign such reliving letter in the organization

For the purpose of duties, it would be important to verify from the manager if the duties mentioned in the attached documents were performed by applicant. Please provide name and contact number of the manager.

Regards,
XXXXXX

**************************************************************************

All the best guys!


----------



## yasmeenaaa

racy846 said:


> Hi
> 
> Today i received an email from CO contacting for additional information. Can anyone let me know generally how many days CO takes for clearing the file.
> 
> I think it will be best to share my timeline for the benefit and reference for others.
> 
> IELTS - 29th Jan 2015 ( L-8.5, R-8.0, W-7.0, S-7.5 OA-8.0)
> EA Skill Assessment submitted - 02nd Sep 2015
> EA outcome - 07th Sep 2015
> EOI Submitted - 07th Sep 2015
> EOI outcome - 09th Oct 2015
> Visa Lodge - 02nd Nov 2015
> All Document uploaded except from 80 - 07th Nov 2015
> CO Allocated - 02nd Dec 2015 - GSM Brisbane
> Additional info requested -02nd Dec 2015 Form 80.
> Addition info submitted - 02nd Dec 2015
> Grant :fingerscrossed: XXXX
> lane:



racy what is your occupation code?


----------



## Ravi1

Guys here is an update to my above post as edit option is not active:

Please note that the verification officer would attach the reference letter/statutory declaration in the email to HR. 

FYI: Mine was statutory declaration and my company HR provided only experience certificate to the verification officer and mentioned that this is what we can provide. HR did not get a reply not even a Thank you  and I checked with my references they did not get call/email. Finally I got a interview call from the verification officer after 20 days I guess. Call was about partially technical and personal interview (call duration 40min)

All the best!


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends
Are we required to submit transcripts for spouse's degree as well?


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends Are we required to submit transcripts for spouse's degree as well?


Yes.


----------



## blue-sunshine

andreyx108b said:


> Yes.


Thanks Audrey, you should be a migration agent.


----------



## bansalch

Does everyone get an employment verification call or is it by chance?


----------



## ikisst21

Hi guys, just want to share my happiness. I & my wife received the grant on 1.Dec. CO sent us the VAC2 invoice on 30.Nov, we paid and replied within the same day and grant came on 1.Dec, it's really fast. Please see my signature for the timeline. 

I wish you guys had a speedy grant!


----------



## andreyx108b

bansalch said:


> Does everyone get an employment verification call or is it by chance?


Not all, but we are seeing a lot nowadays.


----------



## sandrakay

Good day
I wanted to find out how you uploaded the form 80 and 1221. Mine is 12mb and immigration account is saying maximum 5mb. I have already sent the documents via email on 22 October. 
Please help.


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> Thanks Audrey, you should be a migration agent.


you're welcome!  

oh, these the easy questions - migrations agents know the nitty gritty of immi laws and stuff  i don't


----------



## Ajeet

ikisst21 said:


> Hi guys, just want to share my happiness. I & my wife received the grant on 1.Dec. CO sent us the VAC2 invoice on 30.Nov, we paid and replied within the same day and grant came on 1.Dec, it's really fast. Please see my signature for the timeline.
> 
> I wish you guys had a speedy grant!


Congrats!!

That was quick!


----------



## Ahmed_12

Hi Everyone,

CO asked both my and my wife's PCC last week which i uploaded today. I found out that there is a mistake in both PCC. I am living in Australia since 2012 and in the PCC, it is mentioned as 

*has been lived on this address from 2000 to sept 2015 . During the above said period , there is nothing adverse against him/her on the record of local police as reported by...*

I am just wondering the years should be 2000 to 2012 and also in my wife's case she moved to my address(Pakistan) in April 2015 and then came to Australia in Oct 2015 and in her PCC it is written as 

*has/had been living/lived on this address from 2000 to sept 2015 . During the above said period , there is nothing adverse against him/her on the record of local police as reported by...*

She changed that address in april 2015 so the dates should be 2000 to april 2015.

Is it going to be a problem? should i correct the dates and upload both PCCs again with the correction email or should leave it like that and there will be no problem?


----------



## Ahmed_12

Hi Everyone,

CO asked both my and my wife's PCC last week which i uploaded today. I found out that there is a mistake in both PCC. I am living in Australia since 2012 and in the PCC, it is mentioned as 

*has been lived on this address from 2000 to sept 2015 . During the above said period , there is nothing adverse against him/her on the record of local police as reported by...*

I am just wondering the years should be 2000 to 2012 and also in my wife's case she moved to my address(Pakistan) in April 2015 and then came to Australia in Oct 2015 and in her PCC it is written as 

*has/had been living/lived on this address from 2000 to sept 2015 . During the above said period , there is nothing adverse against him/her on the record of local police as reported by...*

She changed that address in april 2015 so the dates should be 2000 to april 2015.

Is it going to be a problem? should i correct the dates and upload both PCCs again with the correction email or should leave it like that and there will be no problem?


----------



## sandipgp

ikisst21 said:


> Hi guys, just want to share my happiness. I & my wife received the grant on 1.Dec. CO sent us the VAC2 invoice on 30.Nov, we paid and replied within the same day and grant came on 1.Dec, it's really fast. Please see my signature for the timeline.
> 
> I wish you guys had a speedy grant!


Congrats.


----------



## pankun

andreyx108b said:


> Guys if are lodging your visa after invite please add your case to the tracker, it will help you and others to estimate date of your grant.





bright future said:


> It's COs' prerogative.
> You should have all the documents to support your work experience.
> Good luck


Thanks Bright Future

CO already contacted me (after 8 days of lodging) and requested for more information, which is only medical examination result. I hope that he/she satisfied with all the work experience documents I provided and don't come back to request more. Now I have to wait at least 28 days for an update :juggle:
How can I survive until then


----------



## racy846

yasmeenaaa said:


> racy what is your occupation code?


Mechanical engineer 233512


----------



## gaus

jamesjosephpt said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My wait is over now. I received my grant notification today morning.
> Thanks for every one.
> 
> Wish everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Regards,
> jamesjosephpt
> 
> IELTS-7
> Lodged application with 65 points(Claimed points for exp) -20-Aug-2015
> PCC,Medicals Done and uploaded the docs -28-Aug-2015
> CO Allocated- 10-Oct-2015 (Information requested)
> Submitted extra docs on - 15-Oct-2015
> CO replied by mail on enquiry, saying Form 80s is not readable -16-Oct-2015
> Sent reply with attachment of Form80-18-Oct-2015
> 
> Visa Grant -02-Dec-2015
> First entry before -24-Aug-2016


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## arythedj

Ahmed_12 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> CO asked both my and my wife's PCC last week which i uploaded today. I found out that there is a mistake in both PCC. I am living in Australia since 2012 and in the PCC, it is mentioned as
> 
> *has been lived on this address from 2000 to sept 2015 . During the above said period , there is nothing adverse against him/her on the record of local police as reported by...*
> 
> I am just wondering the years should be 2000 to 2012 and also in my wife's case she moved to my address(Pakistan) in April 2015 and then came to Australia in Oct 2015 and in her PCC it is written as
> 
> *has/had been living/lived on this address from 2000 to sept 2015 . During the above said period , there is nothing adverse against him/her on the record of local police as reported by...*
> 
> She changed that address in april 2015 so the dates should be 2000 to april 2015.
> 
> Is it going to be a problem? should i correct the dates and upload both PCCs again with the correction email or should leave it like that and there will be no problem?



Same here.. Anyone had experienced this and it was fine?


----------



## gaus

ikisst21 said:


> Hi guys, just want to share my happiness. I & my wife received the grant on 1.Dec. CO sent us the VAC2 invoice on 30.Nov, we paid and replied within the same day and grant came on 1.Dec, it's really fast. Please see my signature for the timeline.
> 
> I wish you guys had a speedy grant!


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## jannayaksingh

Hi , 

The Case Officer assigned has asked for few more documents inclusing form 80 and Health Checkups which I have prepared. My question is whether to attach those documents in the portal only or we have to send the documents to the mail Id mentioned in the mail from authorities.

Secondly, the medical reports will be sent to the dept by the clinic only . What we need to attach or send to the authorities from our end ?


----------



## vidrir

Hi Guys,

Got a doubt. We submitted our visa application on 17th Nov and no CO assigned yet. Last week when we generated HAP referral for my son(dependent applicant), we noticed that his gender is noted wrong as Female in HAP referral letter. The same mistake in Visa application. SO we filled form 1023 and uploaded to correct it. 
But how can I generate new HAP referral letter for my son. Since the one already generated have mentioned Female as gender. 
What should be done in this case?


----------



## shanks957

andreyx108b said:


> Not all, but we are seeing a lot nowadays.


I believe more for cases who have submitted the statutory declaration rather than the Company letterhead


----------



## sipoflifein

*Clarification on email being used*

HI All,

Just needed a clarification on the email being used by me for 189 visa.
I had applied EOI for 190 first using a email.

Later I applied for 189 visa using the other email, as we cannot use same email ID.

Now during the month of septemebr I got invitation for 189, and I applied for visa using the email which was used for 190 EOI.

After filing visa for 189, I got visa invitation for 190 also.

So using a email to file 189 is fine, which is being used for 190 EOI filing.

Does email has to be matching in EOI invitation and visa filing ? any clause for it ?

Thanks


----------



## mariavino

*View application status*

Hi Guys,

Can any one share the list of statuses in he visa application progress.

my status is in "Assessment in Progress" can anyone suggest, the next status.


thanks


----------



## seledi

jannayaksingh said:


> Hi ,
> 
> The Case Officer assigned has asked for few more documents inclusing form 80 and Health Checkups which I have prepared. My question is whether to attach those documents in the portal only or we have to send the documents to the mail Id mentioned in the mail from authorities.
> 
> Secondly, the medical reports will be sent to the dept by the clinic only . What we need to attach or send to the authorities from our end ?



attach the documents requested to the email and reply.
Also upload them in the visa portal.( this is the Priority).

On medicals, nothing to do from u r side.
u can check the status in the immi acccount. once this status says completed.click the information completed button in the visa portal

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## sanjay776

*CO contacted*

Hello,

Can anybody please reply on this?

My agent was contacted by CO for my work experience letter and PCC. Although, all the documents were already uploaded by my agent on 25th November. When i asked my agent he told that it happens sometimes and they do not get the attachment or file got corrupt. Is anybody faced the same issue earlier.

Secondly, after submitting the documents then in how many days we can expect the grant. 

Eagerly awaiting...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## KeeDa

mariavino said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can any one share the list of statuses in he visa application progress.
> 
> my status is in "Assessment in Progress" can anyone suggest, the next status.
> 
> 
> thanks


If CO requests any documents, it will change to "Information requested" and once you provide those and click the "Information Provided" button, it will change to "Assessment in progress", and then finally to "Finalised" once visa is granted. In case of a direct grant (i.e. when CO does not request any documents), it changes from current "Assessment in progress" to "Finalised".


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Racy are you claiming points from work experience? If yes did you assessed this work experience in EA and paid the extra amount?


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Keeda so that's mean when it shows application received that's mean the co is not allocated yet , right?


----------



## KeeDa

seledi said:


> attach the documents requested to the email and reply.
> Also upload them in the visa portal.( this is the Priority).
> 
> On medicals, nothing to do from u r side.
> u can check the status in the immi acccount. once this status says completed.click the information completed button in the visa portal
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


Sending by email isn't really required. Uploading into immiAccount and using the "Information Provided" button notifies them that you have done the needful. The last time I called, I was told they have many unprocessed emails and they prefer documents to be provided into immiAccount only. However, if the request is from skilled.support team, then the details requested are to be sent to them by email.


----------



## KeeDa

yasmeenaaa said:


> Keeda so that's mean when it shows application received that's mean the co is not allocated yet , right?


Right.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Well, my status still shows as "Application Received" but I got an email with subject line "IMMI Assessment Commence" informing me of CO allocation on Oct 26th. No documents were requested though.


----------



## ZIMBO FLAVOUR

Hello people. Just got my grant. Thank yo to wveryone on this forum for making this happen. Can someone update for me on the spreadsheet. See my signature.


----------



## sanjay776

Congrats Zimbo...





ZIMBO FLAVOUR said:


> Hello people. Just got my grant. Thank yo to wveryone on this forum for making this happen. Can someone update for me on the spreadsheet. See my signature.


----------



## deepgill

Guys i need your help for Australian pcc from India.
Which Auzi pcc i submitted to Co he said it is a Standard Disclosure Certificate but i need to submit Complete Disclosure. Please guys which option i need to click now for Complete Disclosure for 489SS visa for NSW( Murray).
Thanks


----------



## gaus

ZIMBO FLAVOUR said:


> Hello people. Just got my grant. Thank yo to wveryone on this forum for making this happen. Can someone update for me on the spreadsheet. See my signature.


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## gaus

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Well, my status still shows as "Application Received" but I got an email with subject line "IMMI Assessment Commence" informing me of CO allocation on Oct 26th. No documents were requested though.


Yes. From what is given at the IMMI site.. it can go straight from Application received to Finalised.

It goes into assessment in progress state only if the CO requests more information

https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&r...2jE10NJWHore0GZXPfu9Sw&bvm=bv.108538919,d.c2E


Google for "Immiaccount enhancements" to get hold of this ppt.


----------



## ash4aus

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> Are we required to submit transcripts for spouse's degree as well?


Well, they asked me this as additional proof. No harm, go ahead. You might save time in this regard if you end up with similar co like me.


----------



## Ahmed_12

Ahmed_12 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> CO asked both my and my wife's PCC last week which i uploaded today. I found out that there is a mistake in both PCC. I am living in Australia since 2012 and in the PCC, it is mentioned as
> 
> *has been lived on this address from 2000 to sept 2015 . During the above said period , there is nothing adverse against him/her on the record of local police as reported by...*
> 
> I am just wondering the years should be 2000 to 2012 and also in my wife's case she moved to my address(Pakistan) in April 2015 and then came to Australia in Oct 2015 and in her PCC it is written as
> 
> *has/had been living/lived on this address from 2000 to sept 2015 . During the above said period , there is nothing adverse against him/her on the record of local police as reported by...*
> 
> She changed that address in april 2015 so the dates should be 2000 to april 2015.
> 
> Is it going to be a problem? should i correct the dates and upload both PCCs again with the correction email or should leave it like that and there will be no problem?


Can anyone reply to my question please


----------



## gd2015

Hi
Regarding documents to be uploaded, do we need to get every black and white document attested by notary?
Does it include documents like PCC, birth certificates etc which also need to be notarized?


----------



## andreyx108b

Ahmed_12 said:


> Can anyone reply to my question please


Its hard to advise. 

I would call helpline of pcc issuance authority and clarify with them - why did they use wrong dates. If its your error - then correct it...


----------



## andreyx108b

gd2015 said:


> Hi Regarding documents to be uploaded, do we need to get every black and white document attested by notary? Does it include documents like PCC, birth certificates etc which also need to be notarized?


If its not an original copy - then, according to my agent its a yes.


----------



## Vinvid

yasmeenaaa said:


> Racy are you claiming points from work experience? If yes did you assessed this work experience in EA and paid the extra amount?




Yes in our case......we paid extra for assessment of work experience ...


----------



## temiseun

Hello, you can claim 15 points for your masters degree, since you have already done the assessment and it is equivalent to Australian masters degree.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

temiseun said:


> Hello, you can claim 15 points for your masters degree, since you have already done the assessment and it is equivalent to Australian masters degree.


Appreciate your response
Thanks


----------



## sanjay776

*Need Help*

Guys,

Need your help. My agent is taking care of all documentation, visa lodge etc. Can i myself call the DIBP and ask the status of my application. If yes, then what i need besides TRN no. and what is the contact number of DIBP.

Regds,


----------



## Umas

Hi,

I have a query .. while submitting the CV to CO ... Can I put the same responsibility given by HR in HR role letter?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## gd2015

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> There are certain questions in form 80 and form 1221 regarding Proposed Travel- Why are you travelling to Australia? and Further Stay - What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?
> Also question regarding intended date of arrival.
> 
> Along what lines should I fill information for these questions?


Request someone to please reply. Do we need to fill further stay related questions? There are questions like towns/cities you will visit, date and city of arrival.


----------



## KeeDa

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> There are certain questions in form 80 and form 1221 regarding Proposed Travel- Why are you travelling to Australia? and Further Stay - What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?
> Also question regarding intended date of arrival.
> 
> Along what lines should I fill information for these questions?





gd2015 said:


> Request someone to please reply. Do we need to fill further stay related questions? There are questions like towns/cities you will visit, date and city of arrival.


Why are you traveling = PERMANENT RESIDENCY

All questions in _Further Stay_ (26-30) (including "_What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?_") are not applicable to us. Check question #25 about temporary visa, and since you answered NO to #25, you should skip everything and go to part I (i.e. Q#31).

Note that this form may be used for other visa sub-classes and hence some questions might not be relevant to our PR applications. Pay attention to the instructions and skip/ jump questions accordingly.


----------



## gd2015

KeeDa said:


> Why are you traveling = PERMANENT RESIDENCY
> 
> All questions in _Further Stay_ (26-30) (including "_What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?_") are not applicable to us. Check question #25 about temporary visa, and since you answered NO to #25, you should skip everything and go to part I (i.e. Q#31).
> 
> Note that this form may be used for other visa sub-classes and hence some questions might not be relevant to our PR applications. Pay attention to the instructions and skip/ jump questions accordingly.


Thanks for the reply Keeda.


----------



## Naveen2015

how much time should i wait approximately to expect an the invite?....263111 computer and network engineer for 189 with 60 points and 190 with 65 points. just curious


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Vinvid said:


> Yes in our case......we paid extra for assessment of work experience ...


did DIBP made any job verification with you till now?


----------



## Darrenldn

Darrenldn said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Lodged EOI two days ago (30th Nov)
> 189 Visa
> 65 points
> ANZSCO 252712
> IELTS 9.0 (Listening 8.5, Reading 9, Writing 8.5, Speaking 9)
> 
> Hoping to get an invite in the next round on Friday. Assuming I do, can anyone advise how long it normally takes from that point to issue of visa?
> 
> Should I be getting medicals and police checks done now, or wait until after invite?
> 
> Feeling very anxious! Good luck everyone!
> 
> Thanks
> Darren



OMG! Received my invitation today - only 3 days after the EOI!

So relieved and excited! Hope other people have got theirs too....


----------



## Vinvid

yasmeenaaa said:


> did DIBP made any job verification with you till now?


Not yet , so far...and no clue .....i think its purely case basis .....can't really predict - i suppose ....


----------



## Ramsp

subscribing


----------



## swathi03

Hi Keeda,

I received my invitation today, Can you help me with some doubts that I have.

1.Document checklist.(The statutory declarations that I prepared for ACS assessement 6 months back, can be used to support my employment in visa application?)

2.Can the online visa application forum be paused-saved and continued later in case I get struck somewhere?

3.should the Medicals be done only at later stages, because I will be travelling to US on 5th Dec and it might be costly to get the medicals done there.

4.Please advice on PCC also if it can be done from US.

Kindly help .. I am totally confused .


----------



## SmartB

A quick question - can a visa application be lodged immediately after going for your medicals or you have to wait for the results to be ready?


----------



## andreyx108b

SmartB said:


> A quick question - can a visa application be lodged immediately after going for your medicals or you have to wait for the results to be ready?


It can be - you will need to mention your hapID in the application form.


----------



## SmartB

andreyx108b said:


> It can be - you will need to mention your hapID in the application form.


Oh great. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## sandrakay

Please assist


----------



## Majician

Guys I am facing a problem while uploading documents, in each evidence i.e. like Birth or age evidence or Travel document, whatever sub category I have chosen earlier, I am unable to see or choose another one while uploading documents, is it a glitch or is it normal? And how can I upload further documents without choosing the appropiate category now?


----------



## murtza4u

KeeDa said:


> Right.





yasmeenaaa said:


> Keeda so that's mean when it shows application received that's mean the co is not allocated yet , right?


Correction. For several people, Even after CO allocation the status remains "Application Received" unless CO request for any missing document. On document request, the status changes, otherwise if all the required documents are already uploaded, the status remains the same "Application Received".


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends
how long should i wait before contacting Diac, if at all? for comparison took 1 month 11 days for co contact and 1 month 13 days since. Wish i could yell out to all newbies the importance of uploading all docs before co assignment.


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> how long should i wait before contacting Diac, if at all? for comparison took 1 month 11 days for co contact and 1 month 13 days since. Wish i could yell out to all newbies the importance of uploading all docs before co assignment.


Wait for 4-8 weeks after CO's request, if you don't hear by then - call them, it would be around 90 days since you have submitted you app.


----------



## zahidrx

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> how long should i wait before contacting Diac, if at all? for comparison took 1 month 11 days for co contact and 1 month 13 days since. Wish i could yell out to all newbies the importance of uploading all docs before co assignment.


What docs was requested by your co? I am in similar situation. Was asked for pcc but has been 3 weeks since submission.


----------



## kenji1903

Majician said:


> Guys I am facing a problem while uploading documents, in each evidence i.e. like Birth or age evidence or Travel document, whatever sub category I have chosen earlier, I am unable to see or choose another one while uploading documents, is it a glitch or is it normal? And how can I upload further documents without choosing the appropiate category now?


i'm experiencing the exact problem! I was uploading my employment data midway and there was a glitch, suddenly the site was not able to recognize pdf format
I swapped to IE and there's only "Attach" for the sub-category, now i am unable to attach my payslips


----------



## desiSydney

sanjay776 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your help. My agent is taking care of all documentation, visa lodge etc. Can i myself call the DIBP and ask the status of my application. If yes, then what i need besides TRN no. and what is the contact number of DIBP.
> 
> Regds,


passport no and date of birth


----------



## wolfskin

*Help with this email*

Experts,
please help me to understand this e-mail which I received an hour ago


-------------------------email body ----------------------------
_"Please see the attached information.

We prefer contact with this office concerning your application to be by email. We try to respond to all email enquiries within seven (7) working days. If you do not have access to email or need to contact us urgently, details on contacting our offices are available on our website."_
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Is this a CO allocation e-mail


if it is my spouse English test is not done yet. 
Medical test not done for Family including me


----------



## arun05

wolfskin said:


> Experts,
> please help me to understand this e-mail which I received an hour ago
> 
> 
> -------------------------email body ----------------------------
> _"Please see the attached information.
> 
> We prefer contact with this office concerning your application to be by email. We try to respond to all email enquiries within seven (7) working days. If you do not have access to email or need to contact us urgently, details on contacting our offices are available on our website."_
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Is this a CO allocation e-mail
> 
> 
> if it is my spouse English test is not done yet.
> Medical test not done for Family including me


Yes, It may be co allocation mail. But do you have any attachment of document requirement or any s56 file?


----------



## wolfskin

arun05 said:


> Yes, It may be co allocation mail. But do you have any attachment of document requirement or any s56 file?


Thanks very much for the prompt reply , the attachment is asking for


Personal particulars for character assessment
Immigration Health Examinations
and Functional English


and one S56 as well

I am in panic mode now


----------



## eireog007

Mixed Feelings right now

Happy because my CO has contacted me which means the info I have provided so far is fine and also frustrated because my CO has contacted me requesting our medicals and the last PCC my partner has to submit. 

The medicals are booked for Monday and her PCC should be with us in less than a week. I had been hoping the CO wouldn't be assigned until we had them sorted and we could get a direct grant. Looks likely that our grant date will now be in the new year so much for an early Christmas present.

Occupation-----Mechanical Engineer 
Visa type-----189 Independent 
EOI Submitted -----17/11/15
Invitation received -----23/11/15
Visa Lodged -----26/11/2015
CO Contact ----- 04/12/2015
PCC -----13/12/2015(Projected)
Medicals ------7/12/2015(Booked)
Granted------ ????? (Before Christmas Hopefully)


----------



## arun05

wolfskin said:


> Thanks very much for the prompt reply , the attachment is asking for
> 
> 
> Personal particulars for character assessment
> Immigration Health Examinations
> and Functional English
> 
> I am in panic mode now


Dont be Panic. First of all check under which candidate name these things asked, means under your name or your spouse. Then provide accordingly

[*]Personal particulars for character assessment--- Form 80
[*]Immigration Health Examinations---- Medical( call to panel clinic and book an appoint with HAP ID)
[*]and Functional English---- attach functional english proof of your spouse.

Just upload under the right section except medical as medical test report will be send by panel clinic only and do the request complete button after all these in between 28 days. 

All the best


----------



## wolfskin

arun05 said:


> All the best


Thanks very much for the reply, sorry if I am asking a dumb question, but what about employment verification, are they doing it without knowing me .


----------



## australia_bound

Finally a great relief for me...taking off from ofc today....As i got Visa grant mail today morning.....thanks a lot everyone in this forum especially Keeda...


----------



## arun05

wolfskin said:


> Thanks very much for the reply, sorry if I am asking a dumb question, but what about employment verification, are they doing it without knowing me .


Do not worry about employment verification if everything provided by you is genuine.Just provide them whatever they asked and they will provide you x-mass or New year gift with golden grant.


----------



## wolfskin

australia_bound said:


> Finally a great relief for me...taking off from ofc today....As i got Visa grant mail today morning.....thanks a lot everyone in this forum especially Keeda...


Congratulation !!! you deserve a day off


----------



## deepgill

australia_bound said:


> Finally a great relief for me...taking off from ofc today....As i got Visa grant mail today morning.....thanks a lot everyone in this forum especially Keeda...


Congratulations.. Australia_bound. Its very quickly


----------



## wolfskin

arun05 said:


> Do not worry about employment verification if everything provided by you is genuine.Just provide them whatever they asked and they will provide you x-mass or New year gift with golden grant.


Things are moving fast it seems, that's true I should not be too much worried about the employment as everything is 100% genuine. 
Thanks man, it's a rush hour for me . 
My spouse PTE is tomorrow morning :fingerscrossed:
and medical, planning for next week .


----------



## arun05

wolfskin said:


> Things are moving fast it seems, that's true I should not be too much worried about the employment as everything is 100% genuine.
> Thanks man, it's a rush hour for me .
> My spouse PTE is tomorrow morning :fingerscrossed:
> and medical, planning for next week .


Great..All the best... you will get grant soon


----------



## sandipgp

australia_bound said:


> Finally a great relief for me...taking off from ofc today....As i got Visa grant mail today morning.....thanks a lot everyone in this forum especially Keeda...


Thats great.. just few days after CO contact. Please update Immitracker..


----------



## KeeDa

swathi03 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I received my invitation today, Can you help me with some doubts that I have.
> 
> 1.Document checklist.(The statutory declarations that I prepared for ACS assessement 6 months back, can be used to support my employment in visa application?)
> 
> 2.Can the online visa application forum be paused-saved and continued later in case I get struck somewhere?
> 
> 3.should the Medicals be done only at later stages, because I will be travelling to US on 5th Dec and it might be costly to get the medicals done there.
> 
> 4.Please advice on PCC also if it can be done from US.
> 
> Kindly help .. I am totally confused .


1. Those declarations and other documents have to be submitted in your visa application as-is. If you read the ACS result, it says that responsibility of verification of these documents lies with DIBP. Additionally, if 6 months since ACS assessment has given you any additional work points, then a fresh declaration also would be required to cover this additional 6 months period.

2. Yes.

3. You can get medicals done prior to visa application. See https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations and http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html

4. Yes, it can be. Contact the nearest Indian Embassy over there.


----------



## Vinvid

Team,

Does the Grant mail and status " Finalized " on imm account happen simultaneously ??...

Thanks
Vinvid...


----------



## Simeono34

eireog007 said:


> Mixed Feelings right now
> 
> 
> 
> Happy because my CO has contacted me which means the info I have provided so far is fine and also frustrated because my CO has contacted me requesting our medicals and the last PCC my partner has to submit.
> 
> 
> 
> The medicals are booked for Monday and her PCC should be with us in less than a week. I had been hoping the CO wouldn't be assigned until we had them sorted and we could get a direct grant. Looks likely that our grant date will now be in the new year so much for an early Christmas present.
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation-----Mechanical Engineer
> 
> Visa type-----189 Independent
> 
> EOI Submitted -----17/11/15
> 
> Invitation received -----23/11/15
> 
> Visa Lodged -----26/11/2015
> 
> CO Contact ----- 04/12/2015
> 
> PCC -----13/12/2015(Projected)
> 
> Medicals ------7/12/2015(Booked)
> 
> Granted------ ????? (Before Christmas Hopefully)



You are onshore, in most cases onshore applications are treated faster hence the prompt CO allocation. If you had all your documents sorted beforehand you might get a direct grant in 11 days. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arun05

Vinvid said:


> Team,
> 
> Does the Grant mail and status " Finalized " on imm account happen simultaneously ??...
> 
> Thanks
> Vinvid...


Finalized status can be set first after that automated mail reach in your mailbox...so it may take sometime to reach in your mailbox after case has been finalized.


----------



## gaus

australia_bound said:


> Finally a great relief for me...taking off from ofc today....As i got Visa grant mail today morning.....thanks a lot everyone in this forum especially Keeda...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## eireog007

Simeono34 said:


> You are onshore, in most cases onshore applications are treated faster hence the prompt CO allocation. If you had all your documents sorted beforehand you might get a direct grant in 11 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah I wish I had known to have all our documents sorted before we applied. My partner had to go abroad for the last 3 weeks for work which made things really awkward for sorting out stuff.


----------



## sanjay776

Thanks buddy...




desiSydney said:


> passport no and date of birth


----------



## itsme121ab

KeeDa said:


> 1. Those declarations and other documents have to be submitted in your visa application as-is. If you read the ACS result, it says that responsibility of verification of these documents lies with DIBP. Additionally, if 6 months since ACS assessment has given you any additional work points, then a fresh declaration also would be required to cover this additional 6 months period.
> 
> 2. Yes.
> 
> 3. You can get medicals done prior to visa application. See https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations and http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html
> 
> 4. Yes, it can be. Contact the nearest Indian Embassy over there.


If there is no additional work experience/ points claimed, can we use the original ACS letter?


----------



## gurunan69

Hi guys. My partner and I got our golden grants today. So ecstatic and filled with relief. Thanks to everyone here for your help. Now begins the hard part - the job hunt. Here is our timeline. We have also updated the tracker.

Occupation----- Analyst Programmer (65 Points)

Visa type-----189 Independent 

EOI Submitted -----02/09/15

Invitation received -----07/09/15

Visa Lodged -----29/09/15

CO Contact (Brisbane) ----- 31/10/15 (Medicals and Form 80s for both)

Medicals ------02/11/15

Form 80s Submitted -------17/11/15

Granted------ 04/12/15


----------



## AusEducated

Why is your wife appearing for IELTS?
If you are the prime applicant only you need to give the test.
For her you can provide a simple written application from her college that her education was in English or from her employer.

I did the same for my wife.
As she had studied in Australia for her masters we had a certificate already from her Uni.
But the Indian Uni was also willing to give a simple application.



wolfskin said:


> Thanks very much for the prompt reply , the attachment is asking for
> 
> 
> Personal particulars for character assessment
> Immigration Health Examinations
> and Functional English
> 
> 
> and one S56 as well
> 
> I am in panic mode now


----------



## wolfskin

AusEducated said:


> Why is your wife appearing for IELTS?
> If you are the prime applicant only you need to give the test.
> For her you can provide a simple written application from her college that her education was in English or from her employer.
> 
> I did the same for my wife.
> As she had studied in Australia for her masters we had a certificate already from her Uni.
> But the Indian Uni was also willing to give a simple application.


Other options are bit difficult at the moment, she is appearing for PTE tomorrow . Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

itsme121ab said:


> If there is no additional work experience/ points claimed, can we use the original ACS letter?


Yes.


----------



## deepgill

gurunan69 said:


> Hi guys. My partner and I got our golden grants today. So ecstatic and filled with relief. Thanks to everyone here for your help. Now begins the hard part - the job hunt. Here is our timeline. We have also updated the tracker.
> 
> Occupation----- Analyst Programmer (65 Points)
> 
> Visa type-----189 Independent
> 
> EOI Submitted -----02/09/15
> 
> Invitation received -----07/09/15
> 
> Visa Lodged -----29/09/15
> 
> CO Contact (Brisbane) ----- 31/10/15 (Medicals and Form 80s for both)
> 
> Medicals ------02/11/15
> 
> Form 80s Submitted -------17/11/15
> 
> Granted------ 04/12/15


Congratulations.... Gurunan. Best of luck for your job


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Eirio are you inshore or offshore?
Are you claiming points from work experience?


----------



## prasannakp84

I was invited yesterday and lodged my visa today


----------



## Vinvid

arun05 said:


> Finalized status can be set first after that automated mail reach in your mailbox...so it may take sometime to reach in your mailbox after case has been finalized.



Thanks....till what time of the day can we expect a mail ....is it till 5pm Adelaide time ??


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Okay I called them today around 3 pm their time. First I got an automated message at the end of which it said something like high volume of calls, please try later. I immediately tried again and luckily got thru. The gentleman who picked up spoke nicely and patiently. He asked for either passport number or reference number, so I gave him the appln TRN. After verifying my date of birth and number of family members, he said it is in progress. They were waiting for upload of medicals but he quickly added that he sees now it's uploaded. Then he said your decision should be made in 7 to 10 days. He didn't say anything about employment verification checks or whether they needed any other document. But he said another CO will pick up your appln and make the decision. Maybe my assigned CO is busy with other cases. Not sure. So hmm I don't know. I got the vibe as though this is in final stages but I really hope I'm getting the correct feeling here. Anyway I'm not going to stress. Will have to wait.


----------



## eireog007

yasmeenaaa said:


> Eirio are you inshore or offshore?
> Are you claiming points from work experience?


Are you asking me yasmeenaaa?


----------



## Majician

kenji1903 said:


> i'm experiencing the exact problem! I was uploading my employment data midway and there was a glitch, suddenly the site was not able to recognize pdf format
> I swapped to IE and there's only "Attach" for the sub-category, now i am unable to attach my payslips


I found a way, below the table where we see all these attach documents tables, you will find a button, attach more documents, just click that and it will open all categories and sub categories for you, there you can upload whatever you wish to !!!


----------



## Vinvid

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Okay I called them today around 3 pm their time. First I got an automated message at the end of which it said something like high volume of calls, please try later. I immediately tried again and luckily got thru. The gentleman who picked up spoke nicely and patiently. He asked for either passport number or reference number, so I gave him the appln TRN. After verifying my date of birth and number of family members, he said it is in progress. They were waiting for upload of medicals but he quickly added that he sees now it's uploaded. Then he said your decision should be made in 7 to 10 days. He didn't say anything about employment verification checks or whether they needed any other document. But he said another CO will pick up your appln and make the decision. Maybe my assigned CO is busy with other cases. Not sure. So hmm I don't know. I got the vibe as though this is in final stages but I really hope I'm getting the correct feeling here. Anyway I'm not going to stress. Will have to wait.



Oh nice .....Which GSM ?


----------



## Majician

Guys,

I received an email for CO allocation today, I lodged my application on 14th November.
Documents requested:

1. Form 1221
2. CV (which I was ab out to upload yesterday but then I thought would upload it today !)
3. PCC (for which I had to wait for the CO)

Wife:

1. Form 80 
2. PCC

Does this document requirement means that they are satisfied with all the documents attached earlier related to Job experience, pay slips etc. ? or are they now going to look at it and ask further questions?

Further, my spouse IELTS expired in OCT this year and it is clearly mentioned that the IELTS result for dependents should not be more than a year old, and I attached the same however CO did not ask for anything about it, do you guys think CO will ask about another IELTS at a later stage???


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Vinvid said:


> Oh nice .....Which GSM ?


Adelaide.


----------



## Vinvid

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Adelaide.



Ok.....Ours Adelaide too.....no response yet ..


----------



## brisbane_bound

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Okay I called them today around 3 pm their time. First I got an automated message at the end of which it said something like high volume of calls, please try later. I immediately tried again and luckily got thru. The gentleman who picked up spoke nicely and patiently. He asked for either passport number or reference number, so I gave him the appln TRN. After verifying my date of birth and number of family members, he said it is in progress. They were waiting for upload of medicals but he quickly added that he sees now it's uploaded. Then he said your decision should be made in 7 to 10 days. He didn't say anything about employment verification checks or whether they needed any other document. But he said another CO will pick up your appln and make the decision. Maybe my assigned CO is busy with other cases. Not sure. So hmm I don't know. I got the vibe as though this is in final stages but I really hope I'm getting the correct feeling here. Anyway I'm not going to stress. Will have to wait.


Thats good news mate..One more week  

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

I really hope so, brisbane_bound! I say you also call them and check. You can try around the same time I called if you wish. Maybe you'll get that same polite guy.


----------



## sumitrb

gurunan69 said:


> Hi guys. My partner and I got our golden grants today. So ecstatic and filled with relief. Thanks to everyone here for your help. Now begins the hard part - the job hunt. Here is our timeline. We have also updated the tracker.
> 
> Occupation----- Analyst Programmer (65 Points)
> 
> Visa type-----189 Independent
> 
> EOI Submitted -----02/09/15
> 
> Invitation received -----07/09/15
> 
> Visa Lodged -----29/09/15
> 
> CO Contact (Brisbane) ----- 31/10/15 (Medicals and Form 80s for both)
> 
> Medicals ------02/11/15
> 
> Form 80s Submitted -------17/11/15
> 
> Granted------ 04/12/15



Congratss


----------



## Heywb

australia_bound said:


> Finally a great relief for me...taking off from ofc today....As i got Visa grant mail today morning.....thanks a lot everyone in this forum especially Keeda...


Congratulations dear


----------



## brisbane_bound

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I really hope so, brisbane_bound! I say you also call them and check. You can try around the same time I called if you wish. Maybe you'll get that same polite guy.


Yeah i think its not a bad idea at all..Let me call them on Monday then 

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Congrats australia_bound!!


----------



## Jahirul

Hi guys, we got the invitation on 23 Nov. Still preparing docs on my side. Planning to lodge visa application end of this month. I have 3 questions:
1) Shall we do the medical now or after application?
2) Form 80 & 1221 to download from Web or shall I wait till CO asks after application? 
3) What should be the end date for current work experience? I tried to say "till date" but it requires a date.

Your kind advice would be appreciated


----------



## wolfskin

Just out of curiosity may I know is there a specific reason why people ask for "Which GSM ?" any advantage / disadvantage being on Adelaide or not being on Adelaide


----------



## Ramsp

Hi keeda & other Guys,

I have done my medicals before the invite and cleared the health declaration for all family members.

while lodging visa ,i have provided the HAP Ids for all family member incl myself.

health declarations have been updated with status "Health clearance provided – no action required" except one member . I checked with Hospital where tests have been done..they have updated all. Similarly in the health declaration application ,it shows Ok.

But under PR application, it is showing as "Examinations required" ..then i clicked it and then it created new HAP ID.

what should i do now?? Both hap id are not same. Moreover i have already done medicals with other HAP Id. Please help?


----------



## ice_cool

wolfskin said:


> Just out of curiosity may I know is there a specific reason why people ask for "Which GSM ?" any advantage / disadvantage being on Adelaide or not being on Adelaide


None...

Just a mere excitement/curiosity/anxiety or a combination of everything that there case is with which team... 😃


----------



## Umas

Ramsp said:


> Hi keeda & other Guys,
> 
> I have done my medicals before the invite and cleared the health declaration for all family members.
> 
> while lodging visa ,i have provided the HAP Ids for all family member incl myself.
> 
> health declarations have been updated with status "Health clearance provided – no action required" except one member . I checked with Hospital where tests have been done..they have updated all. Similarly in the health declaration application ,it shows Ok.
> 
> But under PR application, it is showing as "Examinations required" ..then i clicked it and then it created new HAP ID.
> 
> what should i do now?? Both hap id are not same. Moreover i have already done medicals with other HAP Id. Please help?


Hi,

I am also facing the same issue. For myself and partner it is showing as 'no action is required'. However, for my kid it is showing 'Health Assessment not done' and nothing pending from hospital.

But, in health declarations every thing is ok.

Someone in fourm said it will automatically get corrected in a day OR two. But, it did not. So planning to call IMMI on Monday. I feel it is software glitch. 

thanks,
Umas


----------



## michael.mathew.philip

Hello everybody, thank you for your support always. I am not using a consultant for my visa 189 application hence I request your opinion before making my application. My points break-up and timeline is as below:

1. Age - 30pts - 26years old
2. English - 20pts - PTE-Academic - L90 R90 S90 W90 - Superior - 2 Nov 2015
3. Qualification - 15pts - EA +ve 233512 - Bachelor Degree - 23 Nov 2015
4. I have 2 years and 10 months of work experience. I haven't got this assessed by the relevant assessing authority and hence have marked all work experience as "not-relevant". Hence claiming no points for work experience.

Total points: 65

I raised my EOI on 24 Nov 2015 and received my invite on 4 Dec 2015 (Australia time). I am planning to front load PCC, Form 80, 1221, CV along with other documents related to points claim (PTE-Academic and EA Assessment). I am also planning to upload all my work experience documents (Reference letter, Relieving letter, service letter) even though I am not claiming any work experience points. I am currently not employed and will mention the details of unemployement in Form 80 and 1221. Will do Meds immediately after applying for the visa.

Can you please tell me if I am on the right track or if I am missing out on anything?? Also if all my timelines are in order as I have heard many cases where Assessment date, English test Date, EOI date and Invitation date have to be in order else it would result in a visa refusal. Kindly Advice.
Your inputs would be highly appreciated


----------



## seledi

michael.mathew.philip said:


> Hello everybody, thank you for your support always. I am not using a consultant for my visa 189 application hence I request your opinion before making my application. My points break-up and timeline is as below:
> 
> 1. Age - 30pts - 26years old
> 2. English - 20pts - PTE-Academic - L90 R90 S90 W90 - Superior - 2 Nov 2015
> 3. Qualification - 15pts - EA +ve 233512 - Bachelor Degree - 23 Nov 2015
> 4. I have 2 years and 10 months of work experience. I haven't got this assessed by the relevant assessing authority and hence have marked all work experience as "not-relevant". Hence claiming no points for work experience.
> 
> Total points: 65
> 
> I raised my EOI on 24 Nov 2015 and received my invite on 4 Dec 2015 (Australia time). I am planning to front load PCC, Form 80, 1221, CV along with other documents related to points claim (PTE-Academic and EA Assessment). I am also planning to upload all my work experience documents (Reference letter, Relieving letter, service letter) even though I am not claiming any work experience points. I am currently not employed and will mention the details of unemployement in Form 80 and 1221. Will do Meds immediately after applying for the visa.
> 
> Can you please tell me if I am on the right track or if I am missing out on anything?? Also if all my timelines are in order as I have heard many cases where Assessment date, English test Date, EOI date and Invitation date have to be in order else it would result in a visa refusal. Kindly Advice.
> Your inputs would be highly appreciated


I hope u won't miss the age proof document ( school certificate or birth certificate)

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## rameezsh1

Hi Guys, 

Need a quick help. I am in the middle of my 189 Application form. It asks me a question as "Have you ever been denied a visa in or outside Australia?" 
I was denied F1 student visa for USA in 2012 under 214B category( which says I was a potential immigrant)
Should I mention this in my application? Would this affect my current 189 application?

Appreciate inputs from senior members. KeeDa if you can help would be grateful.

Regards,
Rameez


----------



## arythedj

Ramsp said:


> Hi keeda & other Guys,
> 
> I have done my medicals before the invite and cleared the health declaration for all family members.
> 
> while lodging visa ,i have provided the HAP Ids for all family member incl myself.
> 
> health declarations have been updated with status "Health clearance provided – no action required" except one member . I checked with Hospital where tests have been done..they have updated all. Similarly in the health declaration application ,it shows Ok.
> 
> But under PR application, it is showing as "Examinations required" ..then i clicked it and then it created new HAP ID.
> 
> what should i do now?? Both hap id are not same. Moreover i have already done medicals with other HAP Id. Please help?


If your kid is above 2 yrs and below 11 yrs. there is a new rule that your kid needs to do a TB screen test.
Hence you can't use the old HAP ID. 
You will need a new HAP ID for your kid and do this new test.
This happened to me as well.


----------



## michael.mathew.philip

seledi said:


> I hope u won't miss the age proof document ( school certificate or birth certificate)
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


Thanks Seledi for the quick reply. So is everything else in order? Can I go ahead with my visa application?


----------



## arythedj

My reply will probably suit to Umas more.


----------



## Singh2481

Hi, just a quick question... A friend of mine applied for visa 189 in Feb, Yesterday his status changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Finalized" . His agent is on a holiday and he wont get to know the decision untill next tuesday. 

Is there any other way or online service to find if it is a grant ???

Thanks


----------



## Umas

arythedj said:


> If your kid is above 2 yrs and below 11 yrs. there is a new rule that your kid needs to do a TB screen test.
> Hence you can't use the old HAP ID.
> You will need a new HAP ID for your kid and do this new test.
> This happened to me as well.


I feel this is applicable for kids who is undergoing medical test after Nov 20th... this is my understanding ...

Check this link - Understanding immigration health changes for 20 November 2015

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Parminder.Singh

Hi,

I am planning to apply for Australian PR.

Australia has announced that it will accept the combined results of IELTS or TOEFL IBT , provided that all tests results are valid at the time of submission of the application, and the required score is reached for each module at least once. 

They said that they will accept a combination of multiple TOEFL or multiple IELTS. Is it true ?

Kindly suggest.


----------



## arythedj

Umas said:


> I feel this is applicable for kids who is undergoing medical test after Nov 20th... this is my understanding ...
> 
> Check this link - Understanding immigration health changes for 20 November 2015
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Because you lodge your visa after 20th Nov, you fall into this new rule.


----------



## sultan_azam

Singh2481 said:


> Hi, just a quick question... A friend of mine applied for visa 189 in Feb, Yesterday his status changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Finalized" . His agent is on a holiday and he wont get to know the decision untill next tuesday.
> 
> Is there any other way or online service to find if it is a grant ???
> 
> Thanks


Yes, it is a grant..... party time for you


----------



## Umas

arythedj said:


> Because you lodge your visa after 20th Nov, you fall into this new rule.


if this was case ... wondering why the additional test (TB) is not associated with old HAP ID?

So, with new HAP ID is created .. I may have do the test which is already done few days back ..

So.. in your case did you do the old test also in addition to TB test?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## murtza4u

australia_bound said:


> Finally a great relief for me...taking off from ofc today....As i got Visa grant mail today morning.....thanks a lot everyone in this forum especially Keeda...


Congratulations bro... Wish you best of luck for your future.


----------



## KeeDa

Singh2481 said:


> Hi, just a quick question... A friend of mine applied for visa 189 in Feb, Yesterday his status changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Finalized" . His agent is on a holiday and he wont get to know the decision untill next tuesday.
> 
> Is there any other way or online service to find if it is a grant ???
> 
> Thanks


*VEVO*

Note: Might not work for secondary applicants without the grant number, but should work for primary applicant at least using the TRN.


----------



## murtza4u

Vinvid said:


> Team,
> 
> Does the Grant mail and status " Finalized " on imm account happen simultaneously ??...
> 
> Thanks
> Vinvid...


Mostly, but for few it didn't happen at the same time as for one of my fellow, his status changed to Finalised on 23 of Nov and he got the email 3 days later.


----------



## arythedj

Umas said:


> if this was case ... wondering why the additional test (TB) is not associated with old HAP ID?
> 
> So, with new HAP ID is created .. I may have do the test which is already done few days back ..
> 
> So.. in your case did you do the old test also in addition to TB test?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Yes my daughter did the Medical Exams again plus the new TB test.
Even the panel clinic website here in Sydney is not up to date, I can only book and pay for the medical exams. On arrival they will add the TB test manually and charge again for the additional cost.


----------



## murtza4u

gurunan69 said:


> Hi guys. My partner and I got our golden grants today. So ecstatic and filled with relief. Thanks to everyone here for your help. Now begins the hard part - the job hunt. Here is our timeline. We have also updated the tracker.
> 
> Occupation----- Analyst Programmer (65 Points)
> 
> Visa type-----189 Independent
> 
> EOI Submitted -----02/09/15
> 
> Invitation received -----07/09/15
> 
> Visa Lodged -----29/09/15
> 
> CO Contact (Brisbane) ----- 31/10/15 (Medicals and Form 80s for both)
> 
> Medicals ------02/11/15
> 
> Form 80s Submitted -------17/11/15
> 
> Granted------ 04/12/15


Congratulations :second: Wish you best of luck for your future.


----------



## murtza4u

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Okay I called them today around 3 pm their time. First I got an automated message at the end of which it said something like high volume of calls, please try later. I immediately tried again and luckily got thru. The gentleman who picked up spoke nicely and patiently. He asked for either passport number or reference number, so I gave him the appln TRN. After verifying my date of birth and number of family members, he said it is in progress. They were waiting for upload of medicals but he quickly added that he sees now it's uploaded. Then he said your decision should be made in 7 to 10 days. He didn't say anything about employment verification checks or whether they needed any other document. But he said another CO will pick up your appln and make the decision. Maybe my assigned CO is busy with other cases. Not sure. So hmm I don't know. I got the vibe as though this is in final stages but I really hope I'm getting the correct feeling here. Anyway I'm not going to stress. Will have to wait.


Wish you best of luck brother  May we both get the grants during coming week.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Singh2481 said:


> Hi, just a quick question... A friend of mine applied for visa 189 in Feb, Yesterday his status changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Finalized" . His agent is on a holiday and he wont get to know the decision untill next tuesday.
> 
> Is there any other way or online service to find if it is a grant ???
> 
> Thanks


You can create an Immi Account and import your application into it. Then you will be able to see all your documents and view all correspondence with the CO.

This would take a only few minutes to do.


----------



## murtza4u

Singh2481 said:


> Hi, just a quick question... A friend of mine applied for visa 189 in Feb, Yesterday his status changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Finalized" . His agent is on a holiday and he wont get to know the decision untill next tuesday.
> 
> Is there any other way or online service to find if it is a grant ???
> 
> Thanks


If he knows his TRN then create an immi account, import his application and check everything. Nowadays, one can also see/check the correspondence with the CO. He will be able to download his grant letter as well.


----------



## blue-sunshine

Singh2481 said:


> Hi, just a quick question... A friend of mine applied for visa 189 in Feb, Yesterday his status changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Finalized" . His agent is on a holiday and he wont get to know the decision untill next tuesday.
> 
> Is there any other way or online service to find if it is a grant ???
> 
> Thanks


Hi Singh
I cant answer your query unfortunately but just wanted to ask why your friends visa took so long to process? any particular reason you are aware of?

Cheers


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

KeeDa said:


> If CO requests any documents, it will change to "Information requested" and once you provide those and click the "Information Provided" button, it will change to "Assessment in progress", and then finally to "Finalised" once visa is granted. In case of a direct grant (i.e. when CO does not request any documents), it changes from current "Assessment in progress" to "Finalised".


Keeda,

My application status is still shown as 'application received'.. i got assessment commence email but the status hasnt changed even once. is there something wrong with it?


----------



## andreyx108b

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Keeda, My application status is still shown as 'application received'.. i got assessment commence email but the status hasnt changed even once. is there something wrong with it?


Its quite normal.


----------



## murtza4u

*Use Visa Tracker*

It is a request to everyone who applied but didn't add their information/timeline on the following visa trackers to please add/update your information on the links below to help each other and check/see the trend...

Visa Tracker Sheet (Google Doc)

MyImmiTracker.com


----------



## murtza4u

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Keeda,
> 
> My application status is still shown as 'application received'.. i got assessment commence email but the status hasnt changed even once. is there something wrong with it?


Don't worry, same here  Just wait for the good news :second:


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Eireog sorry I wrote your name wrong , yes I mean you


----------



## eireog007

yasmeenaaa said:


> Eireog sorry I wrote your name wrong , yes I mean you


Yes I am onshore, I did claim points for work experience.


----------



## Umas

arythedj said:


> Yes my daughter did the Medical Exams again plus the new TB test.
> Even the panel clinic website here in Sydney is not up to date, I can only book and pay for the medical exams. On arrival they will add the TB test manually and charge again for the additional cost.


Ok ... can you share how was TB test done .. did they administer any vaccine ... and then we have visit the hospital again after 2-3 days?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

murtza4u said:


> Wish you best of luck brother  May we both get the grants during coming week.


Amen. Good luck to you too!


----------



## kenny_lowe23

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Keeda,
> 
> My application status is still shown as 'application received'.. i got assessment commence email but the status hasnt changed even once. is there something wrong with it?


I had the same issue with my application in the portal, except that my last updated date was not in line with my application status.

I spoke to the DIBP today, they assured me that it won't hamper the processing. Once your application is updated and touched again, it will show correctly.


----------



## Vinvid

murtza4u said:


> Mostly, but for few it didn't happen at the same time as for one of my fellow, his status changed to Finalised on 23 of Nov and he got the email 3 days later.


Thanks for your reply .... murtza4u


----------



## arythedj

Umas said:


> Ok ... can you share how was TB test done .. did they administer any vaccine ... and then we have visit the hospital again after 2-3 days?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


They took blood sample and that's it. 5 days later status in immiaccount is updated.


----------



## int*MarTiNi

Just to update that I got my grant today...!!!
Cheers for all the support of senior members and rest of the folks 
See you in OZ..!!!


----------



## KeeDa

int*MarTiNi said:


> Just to update that I got my grant today...!!!
> Cheers for all the support of senior members and rest of the folks
> See you in OZ..!!!


Congrats mate!


----------



## rameezsh1

*No Family name*



rameezsh1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need a quick help. I am in the middle of my 189 Application form. It asks me a question as "Have you ever been denied a visa in or outside Australia?"
> I was denied F1 student visa for USA in 2012 under 214B category( which says I was a potential immigrant)
> Should I mention this in my application? Would this affect my current 189 application?
> 
> Appreciate inputs from senior members. KeeDa if you can help would be grateful.
> 
> Regards,
> Rameez


Hi Guys,
If a person does not have a surname how do we proceed in that field? It's not allowing me to proceed further without a surname. My spouse does not have a surname but has 2 names in Given Name field. Could someone please advise?
I appreciate your help. Thank you in anticipation.
Regards,
Rameez


----------



## gd2015

rameezsh1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> If a person does not have a surname how do we proceed in that field? It's not allowing me to proceed further without a surname. My spouse does not have a surname but has 2 names in Given Name field. Could someone please advise?
> I appreciate your help. Thank you in anticipation.
> Regards,
> Rameez


If you are talking about Visa form then its mentioned that in case of absence of surname, the applicant's name should be entered in family name field keeping the given name field blank. I have done the same.


----------



## Vinvid

int*MarTiNi said:


> Just to update that I got my grant today...!!!
> Cheers for all the support of senior members and rest of the folks
> See you in OZ..!!!



Congrats ...... what time of the day , did you receive ?....


----------



## Ramsp

arythedj said:


> They took blood sample and that's it. 5 days later status in immiaccount is updated.


Thanks a lot for information arythedj!!

So i understand that previous tests done under old HAP id won't work any more.

I need to do all tests for my child again with additional new test.

You are right . I have 2 kids,one with less than 2 years and other one with 6 years. it asks me to do the tests for only elder one.


----------



## gurunan69

Hi guys,

I wanted to ask if there was any difference between being the primary and dependant/secondary applicant once the visa is granted, in terms of getting a job or just the rights as a permanent resident? As this distinction of primary and secondary is mentioned clearly on the grant letter and on the VEVO. Is there a difference in how the secondary applicant would be treated by companies and such i.e. any downside to being the dependant?


----------



## Umas

arythedj said:


> They took blood sample and that's it. 5 days later status in immiaccount is updated.


Thanks that helps. I will go ahead a create the New HAP ID.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Ramsp

Umas said:


> Thanks that helps. I will go ahead a create the New HAP ID.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Umas



Ya.. I created new HAP id already..then i got query 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## murtza4u

int*MarTiNi said:


> Just to update that I got my grant today...!!!
> Cheers for all the support of senior members and rest of the folks
> See you in OZ..!!!


Congratulations and wish you best of luck


----------



## gaus

int*MarTiNi said:


> Just to update that I got my grant today...!!!
> Cheers for all the support of senior members and rest of the folks
> See you in OZ..!!!


Congratulations!!! it's time to ... init 6 .... best of luck!


----------



## Cgarik

rameezsh1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> If a person does not have a surname how do we proceed in that field? It's not allowing me to proceed further without a surname. My spouse does not have a surname but has 2 names in Given Name field. Could someone please advise?
> I appreciate your help. Thank you in anticipation.
> Regards,
> Rameez



i didn't get this question ,,,but ths happ

i just loged my app for 189 .. and after i applied i downloaded my submitted application.. in that there was a question which did not appear while i was filling online form.. as you have access now and not yet applied can you check whether this question appearing in system.

Have you ever visited australia or applied for visa earlier??


----------



## gfarmer

Hello friends,

Just got the grant letters from my agent!!!!!!!!

Thank you everyone for your inputs/advise. This may be an end of one journey(visa process) , but it also marks the start of new one. Let's keep in touch.

P.S. : It goes without saying that I will be more then happy and will try my best to share the experience or help out with the queries related to the process.




ACS : 27/09/2012 REJECTED , ACS : 22/10/2014 ACCEPTED , IELTS 14/12/2013 L:8.5 R:7.0 W:6.0 S:8.0 , 01/02/2014 L:8.5 R:7.0 W:6.5 S:7.0, 13/04/2014 L:8.0 R:8.5 W:6.5 S:7.0, 21/06/2014 L:8.5 R:8.5 W:7.0 S:8.0 , Visa application submitted : 18/03/2015 , CO assigned : 07/05/2015 , My medical : 23/05/2015 , PCC : 10/06/2015 , Wife's medical : 22/09/2015 , Child's passport : 22/09/2015 , Child's medical : 03/11/2015. Visa Grant : 04/12/2015


----------



## wolfskin

Guys, I am not posting this note because I have something fishy in my application regarding my employment history. Everything is genuine, very big brand experience along with long time United Kingdom work experience, however I would like to know, getting an e-mail from CO asking about some documents does this indicate CO has gone through rest of the documents and he/she is satisfies. 
An opinion on this will really help me to understand the situation, because no one wants CO to call their present employer and let your present employer/ boss knows you are planning to leave the company soon


----------



## Makjuly10

Dear People,

I would appreciate if you could guide me with some topics related to moving packing etc stuff to Australia ??


----------



## gurudev

Makjuly10 said:


> Dear People,
> 
> I would appreciate if you could guide me with some topics related to moving packing etc stuff to Australia ??


Pls check the stickies.


----------



## Majician

Majician said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received an email for CO allocation today, I lodged my application on 14th November.
> Documents requested:
> 
> 1. Form 1221
> 2. CV (which I was ab out to upload yesterday but then I thought would upload it today !)
> 3. PCC (for which I had to wait for the CO)
> 
> Wife:
> 
> 1. Form 80
> 2. PCC
> 
> Does this document requirement means that they are satisfied with all the documents attached earlier related to Job experience, pay slips etc. ? or are they now going to look at it and ask further questions?
> 
> Further, my spouse IELTS expired in OCT this year and it is clearly mentioned that the IELTS result for dependents should not be more than a year old, and I attached the same however CO did not ask for anything about it, do you guys think CO will ask about another IELTS at a later stage???


Can someone help please?


----------



## mikki88

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Okay I called them today around 3 pm their time. First I got an automated message at the end of which it said something like high volume of calls, please try later. I immediately tried again and luckily got thru. The gentleman who picked up spoke nicely and patiently. He asked for either passport number or reference number, so I gave him the appln TRN. After verifying my date of birth and number of family members, he said it is in progress. They were waiting for upload of medicals but he quickly added that he sees now it's uploaded. Then he said your decision should be made in 7 to 10 days. He didn't say anything about employment verification checks or whether they needed any other document. But he said another CO will pick up your appln and make the decision. Maybe my assigned CO is busy with other cases. Not sure. So hmm I don't know. I got the vibe as though this is in final stages but I really hope I'm getting the correct feeling here. Anyway I'm not going to stress. Will have to wait.



Glad to know that the person who picked up your call gave you the complete details . I have called them twice in last 2 weeks, they always give standard answers that my application is in process with CO. :confused2:


ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Developer Programmer | Sub-class : 189 | Points : 60 | | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged 189 : 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | Grant Date : Awaited


----------



## Ramsp

Any idea guys that how long Australia PCC valid???


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Jeeten#80

12 months




Ramsp said:


> Any idea guys that how long Australia PCC valid???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Cgarik

rameezsh1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> If a person does not have a surname how do we proceed in that field? It's not allowing me to proceed further without a surname. My spouse does not have a surname but has 2 names in Given Name field. Could someone please advise?
> I appreciate your help. Thank you in anticipation.
> Regards,
> Rameez


 i checked my file i didnot get this question


----------



## Vinvid

gfarmer said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Just got the grant letters from my agent!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your inputs/advise. This may be an end of one journey(visa process) , but it also marks the start of new one. Let's keep in touch.
> 
> P.S. : It goes without saying that I will be more then happy and will try my best to share the experience or help out with the queries related to the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACS : 27/09/2012 REJECTED , ACS : 22/10/2014 ACCEPTED , IELTS 14/12/2013 L:8.5 R:7.0 W:6.0 S:8.0 , 01/02/2014 L:8.5 R:7.0 W:6.5 S:7.0, 13/04/2014 L:8.0 R:8.5 W:6.5 S:7.0, 21/06/2014 L:8.5 R:8.5 W:7.0 S:8.0 , Visa application submitted : 18/03/2015 , CO assigned : 07/05/2015 , My medical : 23/05/2015 , PCC : 10/06/2015 , Wife's medical : 22/09/2015 , Child's passport : 22/09/2015 , Child's medical : 03/11/2015. Visa Grant : 04/12/2015


..

Congrats ......which GSM ?


----------



## nazmul84

Dear,

I have a received invitation for GSM-189 on 04/12/2015. Already i have a 489 visa from 18/02/2015. and i am planning to reach aus on 21/12/2015. i have the following queries :

1. should i apply on-shore or off-shore? which one is better?
2. Is there any complication on having 489 and 189 together?

Note: My PCC and Medical is still valid (below 12 months)

regards,
Nazmul


----------



## Mashhar

176 th DAY and still going STRONG and POSITIVE.....

""Never give up. Today is hard, tomorrow will be worse, but the day after tomorrow will be sunshine.""


----------



## seledi

Mashhar said:


> 176 th DAY and still going STRONG and POSITIVE.....
> 
> ""Never give up. Today is hard, tomorrow will be worse, but the day after tomorrow will be sunshine.""


Hi Mashhar,

what's u r job code , points and when is the last CO contact???

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## andreyx108b

Mashhar said:


> 176 th DAY and still going STRONG and POSITIVE..... ""Never give up. Today is hard, tomorrow will be worse, but the day after tomorrow will be sunshine.""


Mate, long but ok...  may applicants got stuck real bad... 

Did you have co contact?


----------



## pankun

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Amen. Good luck to you too!


Hi Nostalgia Nut,

What number did you call them? I was assigned to GMS Adelaide too and plan to call them after my medical cleared. 

Thank you


----------



## Umas

Hi,

Regarding '719 TB screening test' for kids. I called up the hospital and they said there are two test available for TB screening .

1. 'Skin Test OR Montec Test' 
2. 'blood test'

There is huge cost difference between them ... 'Skin Test OR Montec Test' is very cheap and 'blood test' is very costly.

Any other member in this forum has any suggestion on this?

Please help.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## andreyx108b

Umas said:


> Hi, Regarding '719 TB screening test' for kids. I called up the hospital and they said there are two test available for TB screening . 1. 'Skin Test OR Montec Test' 2. 'blood test' There is huge cost difference between them ... 'Skin Test OR Montec Test' is very cheap and 'blood test' is very costly. Any other member in this forum has any suggestion on this? Please help. thanks, Umas


Montec is very common, in schools they do it regularly (at least here in Europe).


----------



## nazmul84

Dear,

I have a received invitation for GSM-189 on 04/12/2015. Already i have a 489 visa from 18/02/2015. and i am planning to reach aus on 21/12/2015. i have the following queries :

1. should i apply on-shore or off-shore? which one is better?
2. Is there any complication on having 489 and 189 together?

Note: My PCC and Medical is still valid (below 12 months)

regards,
Nazmul


----------



## Mashhar

seledi said:


> Hi Mashhar,
> 
> what's u r job code , points and when is the last CO contact???
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


hi mate i applied for 189 visa with 60 points 
CO contacted on 9August,2015 and deposited all the required docs on 21Aug 
NO News after that...........


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

pankun said:


> Hi Nostalgia Nut,
> 
> What number did you call them? I was assigned to GMS Adelaide too and plan to call them after my medical cleared.
> 
> Thank you


+61 731 367 000 for overseas/offshore applicants.

+1 800 720 656 for onshore applicants.


----------



## seledi

Mashhar said:


> hi mate i applied for 189 visa with 60 points
> CO contacted on 9August,2015 and deposited all the required docs on 21Aug
> NO News after that...........



Would like to know your ANZSCO code....

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## blue-sunshine

seledi said:


> Would like to know your ANZSCO code....
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


I have seen a few people ask for this. What difference does anzsco code make to visa processing time?


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> I have seen a few people ask for this. What difference does anzsco code make to visa processing time?


It has no impact really.


----------



## mikki88

blue-sunshine said:


> I have seen a few people ask for this. What difference does anzsco code make to visa processing time?


May be its linked with priority group.. Not sure..


Sub-class : 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Developer Programmer | Points : 60 | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged: 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | Grant Date : Awaited


----------



## andreyx108b

mikki88 said:


> May be its linked with priority group.. Not sure.. Sub-class : 189 | ANZSCO Code : 261312 | Developer Programmer | Points : 60 | Invite : 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged: 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC : 07 Sep | Grant Date : Awaited


No. Visa subclasses have priority groups, not anzsco codes. Its pure humans curiosity.


----------



## nishantdhote

I want to ask if anyone in this forum has traveled to Australia on a tourist visa while their Australian PR is in process ?

i want to visit my friend in Brisbane in January and Im not sure if ill get my PR by Jan 2016..


----------



## prasannakp84

*Previous Travel to Australia - blank !!*

Hi guys,
I lodged my Visa yesterday and currently the status is "Application Received".

Today, when I downloaded my Visa form and checked, I noticed that the answer to the question "Has this applicant previously traveled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?" is blank (Please see the screenshot attached). 

I am not sure if I was asked this question while filling the online form. Even if this question was asked, I would have definitely answered it as "No", since I have neither traveled to Australia before nor have I previous applied for a Australian Visa. Also, if I had forgot to answer this question, the system should have thrown an error message saying that I have not answered to this question. 

But now since it is showing the answer as blank, should I be worried? Shall I just ignore this or do I need to correct this somewhere? (I think this could be a system glitch).

Regards,
Prasanna


----------



## Umas

prasannakp84 said:


> Hi guys,
> I lodged my Visa yesterday and currently the status is "Application Received".
> 
> Today, when I downloaded my Visa form and checked, I noticed that the answer to the question "Has this applicant previously traveled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?" is blank (Please see the screenshot attached).
> 
> I am not sure if I was asked this question while filling the online form. Even if this question was asked, I would have definitely answered it as "No", since I have neither traveled to Australia before nor have I previous applied for a Australian Visa. Also, if I had forgot to answer this question, the system should have thrown an error message saying that I have not answered to this question.
> 
> But now since it is showing the answer as blank, should I be worried? Shall I just ignore this or do I need to correct this somewhere? (I think this could be a system glitch).
> 
> Regards,
> Prasanna


Lot of applicants are facing this issue. It is a software glitch.. I also faced it ... In your visa application go to 'update us' link and click on link related to submitting a incorrect answer' I did the same 

Thanks 
Umas


----------



## KeeDa

prasannakp84 said:


> Hi guys,
> I lodged my Visa yesterday and currently the status is "Application Received".
> 
> Today, when I downloaded my Visa form and checked, I noticed that the answer to the question "Has this applicant previously traveled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?" is blank (Please see the screenshot attached).
> 
> I am not sure if I was asked this question while filling the online form. Even if this question was asked, I would have definitely answered it as "No", since I have neither traveled to Australia before nor have I previous applied for a Australian Visa. Also, if I had forgot to answer this question, the system should have thrown an error message saying that I have not answered to this question.
> 
> But now since it is showing the answer as blank, should I be worried? Shall I just ignore this or do I need to correct this somewhere? (I think this could be a system glitch).
> 
> Regards,
> Prasanna


This question has disappeared lately. I've heard this happening with a few others too. Some chose to use form 1023 for this, while some have decided to ignore it.

Edit: As Umas said above, 1023 is now made online under 'update us' link.


----------



## prasannakp84

Hi Umas and Keeda,

Thanks for your suggestions. I have submitted my clarification under "update us" section.


----------



## gfarmer

@Vinvid : GSM Brisbane.


----------



## Ramsp

prasannakp84 said:


> Hi Umas and Keeda,
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions. I have submitted my clarification under "update us" section.


Can you please guide that where i can find "update us" section in immi account?


----------



## Majician

Guys what is s56 Request? What does it means??


----------



## Jeeten#80

It's just a *Request for More Information* from CO after he reviews your file and identifies that some required documents are missing.


I have received it recently.



Majician said:


> Guys what is s56 Request? What does it means??


----------



## prasannakp84

Ramsp said:


> Can you please guide that where i can find "update us" section in immi account?


Once you lodge your Visa, you can click on your application number, and you will find it on the left side. Please check the attachment.


----------



## SmartB

Good day everyone and thanks to everyone for helping out so far. 
Another question - should ALL supporting documents (especially translated copies of passports/Birth Certs not in English for instance) be certified true copies of the original (PCC the only exception I suppose) or a COLOR scan will do just fine?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*IF your ORIGINALS* are in COLOR then just Color scan them.

*IF your ORIGINALS* are in Black & White THEN get them certified (the stamp must be in color) AND THEN color scan these certified documents.

*MOREOVER* in the IMMI account you are guided in terms of which documents are to be just Color Scanned .. OR .. Certified AND THEN Color scanned.




SmartB said:


> Good day everyone and thanks to everyone for helping out so far.
> Another question - should ALL supporting documents (especially translated copies of passports/Birth Certs not in English for instance) be certified true copies of the original (PCC the only exception I suppose) or a COLOR scan will do just fine?


----------



## Ramsp

prasannakp84 said:


> Once you lodge your Visa, you can click on your application number, and you will find it on the left side. Please check the attachment.



Thanks a lot!!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Majician

Jeeten#80 said:


> It's just a *Request for More Information* from CO after he reviews your file and identifies that some required documents are missing.
> 
> 
> I have received it recently.


Me too, which office?? And what did they ask?


----------



## prasannakp84

*Spelling mistake in ITR forms*

Hi guys,

I am about to upload all my ITR-1 forms under "Tax Document", since this document has the employer name. But I have a problem here.

There is a spelling mistake in all my ITR forms. (I have just got it corrected recently).
In my surname/last name, it says "PANOURANGA" instead of "PANDURANGA" (just 1 letter).

Will this be a problem? Please suggest if I should go ahead and upload these docs or avoid uploading tax documents.

Regards,
Prasanna


----------



## Jeeten#80

GSM Brisbane - They requested for PCC and MEDS.


Everything is mentioned in the attachments that came along with the email.




Majician said:


> Me too, which office?? And what did they ask?


----------



## Majician

Jeeten#80 said:


> GSM Brisbane - They requested for PCC and MEDS.
> 
> 
> Everything is mentioned in the attachments that came along with the email.


I am done with the meds, they asked for PCC and Form 80 for my wife, I actually finished this form just a night before and thought would uoload the next day but when I wokeup CO was there lol !

When did you submit your application and when did the CO arrive?


----------



## nsiramsetty

Hi Everyone,

Need a small suggestion on 189 process. I and my wife were working on getting 189 visa and we reached to the stage of ACS Assessment and next step is Lodging EOI.

I have 30(Age)+15 Graduation+5 Work Exp ( ACS to be submitted)+ 0 (PTE taken 59+) = 50 + 5(Spouse) = 55
My wife 30(Age)+15 Graduation+5 Work Exp ( ACS to be submitted)+ 10 (PTE, Taken 76+) = 60 + 5(spouse) = 65

ANZESCO : 261313

We are going to submit ACS on monday, and we hope we will get result by Dec 18th which is next Invitation round. If we get the assessment as we are expecting (15 for Graduation , B.Tech in Computer Science from Reputed Institute NIT in INDIA , with ICT Major, 5+ Years of exp in relevant industry and after deducting 2 years, 3-5 yrs bracket with 5 points.)

I will end up with 55, my wife will end up with 65. I hope with 65 points in 261313, My wife will get invitation on 18th itself provided i lodge my EOI Before 18th even a minute and I will be dependent. For me no chance of lodging EOI till i get 10 Points for English, which doesn't seem to happen rite now. So we decided to go with my wife as a primary applicant.

Now, coming to my question, even though my wife is going to be primary applicant, it is me who is planning to land in AUS First and try for a job and will bring my family including my daughter later.

Do we have any issues in Dependent landing in AUS first without Primary Applicant.Do we have any invisible clauses for dependent be it entry into country like dependant should come with primary applicant only , dependant can work with some limiations etc. From the website I didn't see any, but looking for experts opinion.


----------



## KeeDa

nsiramsetty said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need a small suggestion on 189 process. I and my wife were working on getting 189 visa and we reached to the stage of ACS Assessment and next step is Lodging EOI.
> 
> I have 30(Age)+15 Graduation+5 Work Exp ( ACS to be submitted)+ 0 (PTE taken 59+) = 50 + 5(Spouse) = 55
> My wife 30(Age)+15 Graduation+5 Work Exp ( ACS to be submitted)+ 10 (PTE, Taken 76+) = 60 + 5(spouse) = 65
> 
> ANZESCO : 261313
> 
> We are going to submit ACS on monday, and we hope we will get result by Dec 18th which is next Invitation round. If we get the assessment as we are expecting (15 for Graduation , B.Tech in Computer Science from Reputed Institute NIT in INDIA , with ICT Major, 5+ Years of exp in relevant industry and after deducting 2 years, 3-5 yrs bracket with 5 points.)
> 
> I will end up with 55, my wife will end up with 65. I hope with 65 points in 261313, My wife will get invitation on 18th itself provided i lodge my EOI Before 18th even a minute and I will be dependent. For me no chance of lodging EOI till i get 10 Points for English, which doesn't seem to happen rite now. So we decided to go with my wife as a primary applicant.
> 
> Now, coming to my question, even though my wife is going to be primary applicant, it is me who is planning to land in AUS First and try for a job and will bring my family including my daughter later.
> 
> Do we have any issues in Dependent landing in AUS first without Primary Applicant.Do we have any invisible clauses for dependent be it entry into country like dependant should come with primary applicant only , dependant can work with some limiations etc. From the website I didn't see any, but looking for experts opinion.


There are no such conditions nor any problems with you traveling first before the primary applicant.


----------



## Majician

Guys any idea if the job verification is random, or if the documents provided are insufficient or unclear by any mean?


----------



## nsiramsetty

KeeDa said:


> There are no such conditions nor any problems with you traveling first before the primary applicant.



Thank you so much, you are really awesome and only the person who is replying to all my posts.

I owe you a lot, and wish I can repay that when we both are in AUS


----------



## nsiramsetty

nsiramsetty said:


> Thank you so much, you are really awesome and only the person who is replying to all my posts.
> 
> I owe you a lot, and wish I can repay that when we both are in AUS


Also, since you might have read my post completely, do you think our assumptions on ACS Assessment score are correct.

Like NIT's in INDIA with Computer science and Engg will be treated as ICT Major, I know degree is not measure for ICT but I think, we had 50% of ICT Related courses in 4 years and the requirement is only 25%.

Also, typical software developer in Java, C, Oracle in a product developement company is more relavant to 261313 and I will have only 2 years deduction rite ?.


----------



## KeeDa

nsiramsetty said:


> Also, since you might have read my post completely, do you think our assumptions on ACS Assessment score are correct.
> 
> Like NIT's in INDIA with Computer science and Engg will be treated as ICT Major, I know degree is not measure for ICT but I think, we had 50% of ICT Related courses in 4 years and the requirement is only 25%.
> 
> Also, typical software developer in Java, C, Oracle in a product developement company is more relavant to 261313 and I will have only 2 years deduction rite ?.


I guess you mean NIIT. I am not sure about that, but I remember there being a thread for this. Try searching this forum. IMO, it should be just 2 years deduction considering that one is a full time 4 years ICT qualification focusing primarily on software development.

Yes, 261313 sounds like a good match for your skills, but do check and compare with those listed in ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf.


----------



## nsiramsetty

KeeDa said:


> I guess you mean NIIT. I am not sure about that, but I remember there being a thread for this. Try searching this forum. IMO, it should be just 2 years deduction considering that one is a full time 4 years ICT qualification focusing primarily on software development.
> 
> Yes, 261313 sounds like a good match for your skills, but do check and compare with those listed in ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf.


It is not NIIT, it is NIT(National Institute of Technology- like Tiruchy, Warangal, Suratkal etc, Deemed Universities)


----------



## omarsh

It is random for sure, mine wasn't verified, i guess it depends on your points breakdown and the relevance of experience points to the total etc


----------



## amitkal

Hi All,

I have received invitation for 189 visa. I was trying to lodge the visa online but did not find where to upload the document/evidence. I filled all the required information and it asked me to submit it. Can somebody please advise if the documents are uploaded after paying the initial fee?


----------



## SmartB

amitkal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received invitation for 189 visa. I was trying to lodge the visa online but did not find where to upload the document/evidence. I filled all the required information and it asked me to submit it. Can somebody please advise if the documents are uploaded after paying the initial fee?


Yes, you will see the link to upload docs after submitting your application and paying the fees.


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends
I have come up with a theory based on my analysis of the info on this forum nd the immitracker. This is what a worst case scenario timeline should look like these days:

Time for CO allocation: 2 months

Time after CO requests info: 2 months

Additional time for complex medical cases or job verification: 1 month

External Security checks (if you are unlucky): unpredictable (3 - 12months)

What do you lovely folks think?


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi Guys,
Good news. Got the golden emails of Grant letters yesterday for me and my spouse 

Thanks to all the fellow expats especially Keeda for the help and guidance.

I have one doubt, there is no date mentioned till when I will have to travel to Australia at least once.
I have no immediate plan as of now, but heard that we have to travel at least once before 1 year.
Is this information mentioned anywhere in the Immi/Border website?

Thanks


----------



## pankun

Nostalgia Nut said:


> +61 731 367 000 for overseas/offshore applicants.
> 
> +1 800 720 656 for onshore applicants.


Thanks Nostalgia Nut ^^


----------



## nitmanit02

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Good news. Got the golden emails of Grant letters yesterday for me and my spouse
> 
> Thanks to all the fellow expats especially Keeda for the help and guidance.
> 
> I have one doubt, there is no date mentioned till when I will have to travel to Australia at least once.
> I have no immediate plan as of now, but heard that we have to travel at least once before 1 year.
> Is this information mentioned anywhere in the Immi/Border website?
> 
> Thanks


Apologies Guys.
In excitement, I did not read the whole letter. The Date is mentioned there


----------



## nishantdhote

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> I have come up with a theory based on my analysis of the info on this forum nd the immitracker. This is what a worst case scenario timeline should look like these days:
> 
> Time for CO allocation: 2 months
> 
> Time after CO requests info: 2 months
> 
> Additional time for complex medical cases or job verification: 1 month
> 
> External Security checks (if you are unlucky): unpredictable (3 - 12months)
> 
> What do you lovely folks think?


I think you should just call them and find out, you should receive your grant this week, usually onshore applications are processed faster.


----------



## Jeeten#80

||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||





nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Good news. Got the golden emails of Grant letters yesterday for me and my spouse
> 
> Thanks to all the fellow expats especially Keeda for the help and guidance.
> 
> I have one doubt, there is no date mentioned till when I will have to travel to Australia at least once.
> I have no immediate plan as of now, but heard that we have to travel at least once before 1 year.
> Is this information mentioned anywhere in the Immi/Border website?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

Everything is updated in my Signature 

31/10/2015 - Visa App

03/12/2015 - CO Contact





Majician said:


> I am done with the meds, they asked for PCC and Form 80 for my wife, I actually finished this form just a night before and thought would uoload the next day but when I wokeup CO was there lol !
> 
> When did you submit your application and when did the CO arrive?


----------



## Majician

Jeeten#80 said:


> Everything is updated in my Signature
> 
> 31/10/2015 - Visa App
> 
> 03/12/2015 - CO Contact


Sorry I am using tapatalk


----------



## Rabbahs

Hi,

Currently I am facing a problem for my visa application and I believe that it might cause delay in my application process.

After contacting by CO for the first time, I was over whelmed to submit all the documents ASAP. I tried my level best and provided all the doc with in 10 days or so ( including PCCs, medical). 

After pressing the "information provided" button. I realized that I mistakenly put wrong month for one of my employment (Aug, but I should be Sep) in both form 80 and 1221. Therefore I call the Immigration dept and they told me to fill form 1023 and upload it. I fill the form and upload it. 

After few days I realized that I forget to provide the information of a non assessed casual employment. On 3 Dec, I uploaded the appointment letter, pay advice and bank statement on the immi website. At this time I did not fill the 1023 form as immi account allowed me to submit the doc online. Off course, this employment was also not mentioned in form 80 and 1221.

In short, I think that I messed up my form 80 and 1221. I am thinking to fill these two forms once again and upload it on immi website. I want to do it because I think the CO may ask me to again fill these forms correctly and IT WILL DELAY my visa processing. 

Please let me know if it is wise to fill these forms again and upload on the website before CO contact me again or wait till CO asked me to do so ?

KEEDA please reply.


----------



## Rabbahs

I think It will not be a problem. I never heard a problem like this here. 
You will be fine.


----------



## Rabbahs

nsiramsetty said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need a small suggestion on 189 process. I and my wife were working on getting 189 visa and we reached to the stage of ACS Assessment and next step is Lodging EOI.
> 
> I have 30(Age)+15 Graduation+5 Work Exp ( ACS to be submitted)+ 0 (PTE taken 59+) = 50 + 5(Spouse) = 55
> My wife 30(Age)+15 Graduation+5 Work Exp ( ACS to be submitted)+ 10 (PTE, Taken 76+) = 60 + 5(spouse) = 65
> 
> ANZESCO : 261313
> 
> We are going to submit ACS on monday, and we hope we will get result by Dec 18th which is next Invitation round. If we get the assessment as we are expecting (15 for Graduation , B.Tech in Computer Science from Reputed Institute NIT in INDIA , with ICT Major, 5+ Years of exp in relevant industry and after deducting 2 years, 3-5 yrs bracket with 5 points.)
> 
> I will end up with 55, my wife will end up with 65. I hope with 65 points in 261313, My wife will get invitation on 18th itself provided i lodge my EOI Before 18th even a minute and I will be dependent. For me no chance of lodging EOI till i get 10 Points for English, which doesn't seem to happen rite now. So we decided to go with my wife as a primary applicant.
> 
> Now, coming to my question, even though my wife is going to be primary applicant, it is me who is planning to land in AUS First and try for a job and will bring my family including my daughter later.
> 
> Do we have any issues in Dependent landing in AUS first without Primary Applicant.Do we have any invisible clauses for dependent be it entry into country like dependant should come with primary applicant only , dependant can work with some limiations etc. From the website I didn't see any, but looking for experts opinion.


 I think It will not be a problem. I never heard a problem like this here.
You will be fine.


----------



## Rabbahs

amitkal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received invitation for 189 visa. I was trying to lodge the visa online but did not find where to upload the document/evidence. I filled all the required information and it asked me to submit it. Can somebody please advise if the documents are uploaded after paying the initial fee?


As you logged in to your immi account, click on your REFERENCE NUMBER. It will take you to another window. Look at the column on the left hand side. In this column you will find your name and below your name there will be a link "Attach doc".

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

Upload your forms again, giving a name - Like "Form80_correct_final." 

Uploading irrelevant docs, such as pay-slips for employment which are not related and calling CO many times - creates unnecessary delay in visa processing in my view. 



Rabbahs said:


> Hi, Currently I am facing a problem for my visa application and I believe that it might cause delay in my application process. After contacting by CO for the first time, I was over whelmed to submit all the documents ASAP. I tried my level best and provided all the doc with in 10 days or so ( including PCCs, medical). After pressing the "information provided" button. I realized that I mistakenly put wrong month for one of my employment (Aug, but I should be Sep) in both form 80 and 1221. Therefore I call the Immigration dept and they told me to fill form 1023 and upload it. I fill the form and upload it. After few days I realized that I forget to provide the information of a non assessed casual employment. On 3 Dec, I uploaded the appointment letter, pay advice and bank statement on the immi website. At this time I did not fill the 1023 form as immi account allowed me to submit the doc online. Off course, this employment was also not mentioned in form 80 and 1221. In short, I think that I messed up my form 80 and 1221. I am thinking to fill these two forms once again and upload it on immi website. I want to do it because I think the CO may ask me to again fill these forms correctly and IT WILL DELAY my visa processing. Please let me know if it is wise to fill these forms again and upload on the website before CO contact me again or wait till CO asked me to do so ? KEEDA please reply.


----------



## nitmanit02

Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||


Thanks Jeeten


----------



## Rabbahs

andreyx108b said:


> Upload your forms again, giving a name - Like "Form80_correct_final."
> 
> Uploading irrelevant docs, such as pay-slips for employment which are not related and calling CO many times - creates unnecessary delay in visa processing in my view.


Thanks man, I am thinking the same. 

This time I will make sure to upload the forms correctly. 

One more question: My CO contacted me on 16 NOV, do you think that he/she can contact me before Christmas ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Rabbahs said:


> Thanks man, I am thinking the same. This time I will make sure to upload the forms correctly. One more question: My CO contacted me on 16 NOV, do you think that he/she can contact me before Christmas ?


Based on the current trend, there is a chance, as they do now fit in 28 days bracket often. 

Good luck.


----------



## Hope1112

Hi everyone, congrats to all those who got their grants, good luck with the new phase  Has anyone from October got any grants, i mean those who logged in October and got contacted by CO for further info as my husband and i applied 10/10, CO contacted 3/11but never heard anything ever since...


----------



## seledi

Hope1112 said:


> Hi everyone, congrats to all those who got their grants, good luck with the new phase  Has anyone from October got any grants, i mean those who logged in October and got contacted by CO for further info as my husband and i applied 10/10, CO contacted 3/11but never heard anything ever since...



Same with me.....CO contacted 3/11.....Never heard after...


----------



## Jeeten#80

31/10/2015 - Visa App
03/12/2015 - CO Contact

I'm yet to provide the additional documents.

You might want to subscribe to this thread | *Oct 2015 | 189 Visa Applications !*




Hope1112 said:


> Hi everyone, congrats to all those who got their grants, good luck with the new phase  Has anyone from October got any grants, i mean those who logged in October and got contacted by CO for further info as my husband and i applied 10/10, CO contacted 3/11but never heard anything ever since...


----------



## higginsjoseph050

Hope1112 said:


> Hi everyone, congrats to all those who got their grants, good luck with the new phase  Has anyone from October got any grants, i mean those who logged in October and got contacted by CO for further info as my husband and i applied 10/10, CO contacted 3/11but never heard anything ever since...


Contacted 4/11, nothing since 


Sent from my XT1039 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jagmohan40

Friends many of us who hot contacted since 25th oct are waiting for CO to revisit our files.So lets pray to God that CO start revisiting our cases from tom onwards and we all get blessed in next 10 days.....God Speed..


----------



## blue-sunshine

Jagmohan40 said:


> Friends many of us who hot contacted since 25th oct are waiting for CO to revisit our files.So lets pray to God that CO start revisiting our cases from tom onwards and we all get blessed in next 10 days.....God Speed..


Mate i'm waiting since 19oct and i'm sure many are waiting longer.


----------



## Jagmohan40

blue-sunshine said:


> Mate i'm waiting since 19oct and i'm sure many are waiting longer.


I will pray for you and for everybody.......God speed


----------



## vp1992

Hi Everyone
I am applying for 189 visa with my de-facto partner.
Should I upload the same documents for evidence of de-facto realtionship against both the applicants or should I upload it for only 1 applicant?


----------



## prasannakp84

I downloaded the latest Form 80 from border.gov.au. 
Part G education: question 20: Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications Education/qualifications includes:
• college/vocational schools
• university
• research/thesis
• specialist training
• skill/trade qualifications

Older Form 80 asked for all education. 
So, I need to provide details after class 10 right?


----------



## gd2015

prasannakp84 said:


> I downloaded the latest Form 80 from border.gov.au.
> Part G education: question 20: Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications Education/qualifications includes:
> • college/vocational schools
> • university
> • research/thesis
> • specialist training
> • skill/trade qualifications
> 
> Older Form 80 asked for all education.
> So, I need to provide details after class 10 right?


Yes, I have mentioned details for standard 10th, 12th and bachelor degree.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

guys i want to ask those who got job verification, what kind of job documents did you upload before the co start checking?


----------



## nishantdhote

yasmeenaaa said:


> guys i want to ask those who got job verification, what kind of job documents did you upload before the co start checking?


Job documents - meaning Proof of Employment- You can submit from the below
-Pay slips
-Income tax returns
-Employee agreement
-Letter from HR explaining your job profile,designation,salary


----------



## yasmeenaaa

nishantdhote said:


> Job documents - meaning Proof of Employment- You can submit from the below
> -Pay slips
> -Income tax returns
> -Employee agreement
> -Letter from HR explaining your job profile,designation,salary


nishan did you uploaded all of them and they made job verification also?


----------



## nishantdhote

yasmeenaaa said:


> nishan did you uploaded all of them and they made job verification also?


I was asked by case officer for evidence of Employment .
I uploaded pay slips and letter from my manager, outlining my job profile.

then the same was verified with the my HR by Australian authorities.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

nishantdhote said:


> I was asked by case officer for evidence of Employment .
> I uploaded pay slips and letter from my manager, outlining my job profile.
> 
> then the same was verified with the my HR by Australian authorities.


so before he asked you , you didnt upload anything as proof ?


----------



## nishantdhote

yasmeenaaa said:


> so before he asked you , you didnt upload anything as proof ?


No initially i had not uploaded any emp evidence..


----------



## yasmeenaaa

nishantdhote said:


> No initially i had not uploaded any emp evidence..


wish you will get granted this week


----------



## prasannakp84

*Form 1221*

When I compared Form 1221 with form 80, I could see that Form 80 is the super set of Form 1221. So, if we upload form 80, I don't think we need to upload form 1221.
I know that many people have uploaded both, just to be on the safer side.

I would like to know if there is anyone here who had only uploaded form 80 (for each applicant) and was asked to submit form 1221 by the Case Officer.


----------



## andreyx108b

prasannakp84 said:


> When I compared Form 1221 with form 80, I could see that Form 80 is the super set of Form 1221. So, if we upload form 80, I don't think we need to upload form 1221. I know that many people have uploaded both, just to be on the safer side. I would like to know if there is anyone here who had only uploaded form 80 (for each applicant) and was asked to submit form 1221 by the Case Officer.


I think lost people know that one is more detailed than the other. 

CO do ask for it.

I assume it goes to some other departments for checking.


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends
As i have not claimed any points for experience, i have not provided any proof of employment not even a CV. The CO also did not request any such info in the first contact. Do you reckon i should still upload some evidence to be on the safe side? Or is it not required.

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends As i have not claimed any points for experience, i have not provided any proof of employment not even a CV. The CO also did not request any such info in the first contact. Do you reckon i should still upload some evidence to be on the safe side? Or is it not required. Cheers


Upload your CV. He will request it most likely.


----------



## blue-sunshine

andreyx108b said:


> Upload your CV. He will request it most likely.


Thanks Andrey, should I upload any other documents as proof of employment or is that not needed considering I have not claimed points for experience?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> Thanks Andrey, should I upload any other documents as proof of employment or is that not needed considering I have not claimed points for experience? Cheers


No, exactly as you said, you are not claiming point for work experience thus no need for other docs. 

I also had same concern and in the view of people i spoke to about it: It makes life of a CO easier and visa process quicker as he/she wont spend time looking at docs he/she does not actually need.


----------



## gd2015

Hi
While uploading employment related documents, system displayed "Page cannot be displayed" after I uploaded my resume. 
Now when I am trying to upload any other document, the drop down value for document type is defaulting to - Resume and there are no other options which were present earlier.
I have tried uploading in both internet explorer and firefox and still facing the same issue.
How can I overcome this problem?


----------



## andreyx108b

gd2015 said:


> Hi While uploading employment related documents, system displayed "Page cannot be displayed" after I uploaded my resume. Now when I am trying to upload any other document, the drop down value for document type is defaulting to - Resume and there are no other options which were present earlier. I have tried uploading in both internet explorer and firefox and still facing the same issue. How can I overcome this problem?


Try chrome  it may work... 

You can also try to delete browser cache.


----------



## Majician

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> While uploading employment related documents, system displayed "Page cannot be displayed" after I uploaded my resume.
> Now when I am trying to upload any other document, the drop down value for document type is defaulting to - Resume and there are no other options which were present earlier.
> I have tried uploading in both internet explorer and firefox and still facing the same issue.
> How can I overcome this problem?


Whatever you want to attach, try the last button at the bottom of the page which says attach more docs, there you can select the category and sub category again.


----------



## gd2015

andreyx108b said:


> Try chrome  it may work...
> 
> You can also try to delete browser cache.


Hi Andrey

I tried both the things. Its not working still.
Only 'Resume' option is defaulted in Document type.


----------



## Majician

gd2015 said:


> Hi Andrey
> 
> I tried both the things. Its not working still.
> Only 'Resume' option is defaulted in Document type.


I faced the same issue, problem is in one category if you select one item and upload it, it won't show other categories.

Solution: Click the last button which says attach more documents and then you wil be able to select the same category with different sub category !!


----------



## Ajeet

Majician said:


> I faced the same issue, problem is in one category if you select one item and upload it, it won't show other categories.
> 
> Solution: Click the last button which says attach more documents and then you wil be able to select the same category with different sub category !!


Exactly! I faced the same problem and that's what I did too.


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends
Does anyone know the time to call the adelaide team? Is it as per adelaide time or the EST?

Thanks


----------



## blue-sunshine

Spoke with the visa office. They said my application is due to be re-looked at any time now and the current wait time since CO request is about 35 days. Lets see


----------



## Ajeet

blue-sunshine said:


> Spoke with the visa office. They said my application is due to be re-looked at any time now and the current wait time since CO request is about 35 days. Lets see


Any time now! 

Have a bright future


----------



## sandipgp

Got Mail today from CO asking for Medicals. Will organise this week. Hopefully after that grant would be soon. Also she did not ask for anything else which would hopefully mean there is nothing else required .


----------



## Mashhar

nishantdhote said:


> I want to ask if anyone in this forum has traveled to Australia on a tourist visa while their Australian PR is in process ?
> 
> i want to visit my friend in Brisbane in January and Im not sure if ill get my PR by Jan 2016..


Hello nishantdhote
well please clarify before you apply for the tourist visa with both immigration departments of Australia and your country as me along with my my wife's tourist visa has been long awaited as we have already surpassed the tourist visa processing time.And i got to know from few of my friends that they had faced the similar situation.
So make sure that you attain all the required info before lodging tourist visa if you have already applied for PR.


----------



## shrif

sandipgp said:


> Got Mail today from CO asking for Medicals. Will organise this week. Hopefully after that grant would be soon. Also she did not ask for anything else which would hopefully mean there is nothing else required .


that's;s good news. I applied on 24/11 but still nothing...hopefully soon


----------



## shanks957

*Got Grant*

Hi Guys

I just got the Grant letter today !!. Was pleasantly surprised that it turned around so quickly!

Best of Luck to others


----------



## shrif

shanks957 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just got the Grant letter today. Was surprised that it turned around so quickly.
> 
> Best of Luck to others


Congratulations..best of luck


----------



## Ajeet

shanks957 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just got the Grant letter today !!. Was pleasantly surprised that it turned around so quickly!
> 
> Best of Luck to others


Heartiest congratulations, Mate!! 

Now prepare yourself for the real battle of job hunt here.

Have a bright future!


----------



## shanks957

Yes, that is the next big challenge. How's the job environment currently?


----------



## sandipgp

shanks957 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just got the Grant letter today !!. Was pleasantly surprised that it turned around so quickly!
> 
> Best of Luck to others


Congrats. That is awesome.. Fast super fast for offshore applicant.


----------



## haisergeant

shanks957 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just got the Grant letter today !!. Was pleasantly surprised that it turned around so quickly!
> 
> Best of Luck to others


Are you onshore? really so quick.

Congratulations


----------



## sandipgp

shanks957 said:


> Yes, that is the next big challenge. How's the job environment currently?


Did you claim any Work Exp points.


----------



## shanks957

I am offshore in India.
I think they are clearing all the backlogs and attending to cases faster now.



haisergeant said:


> Are you onshore? really so quick.
> 
> Congratulations


----------



## ash36

shanks957 said:


> I am offshore in India.
> I think they are clearing all the backlogs and attending to cases faster now.


Any idea who accessed your case? Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## shanks957

My qualified/equated work experience is 1 year only. So did not claim any points. But I still submitted all the relevant docs



sandipgp said:


> Did you claim any Work Exp points.


----------



## sanjay776

Congrats mate...all the best for your future endeavors. When are you planning to go?




shanks957 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just got the Grant letter today !!. Was pleasantly surprised that it turned around so quickly!
> 
> Best of Luck to others


----------



## shanks957

I had it processed by an Agent, so do not know the details yet. Shall check the mail and get back to you.

Thanks



ash36 said:


> Any idea who accessed your case? Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## shanks957

Hi Sanjay776

not yet planned mate. Shall be moving only after getting a job offer. Lets see how things move.



sanjay776 said:


> Congrats mate...all the best for your future endeavors. When are you planning to go?


----------



## gd2015

Hi
Do we need to upload educational and employment related documents for partner also?
I am not claiming any partner points and in the evidence section education and employment are not mentioned for partner.


----------



## andreyx108b

gd2015 said:


> Hi Do we need to upload educational and employment related documents for partner also? I am not claiming any partner points and in the evidence section education and employment are not mentioned for partner.


Yes you do. Cv is a must. Education certs. also needed.


----------



## gaus

shanks957 said:


> My qualified/equated work experience is 1 year only. So did not claim any points. But I still submitted all the relevant docs


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## MIRACULOUS LIFE

189 | Electrical engineer-233311 | PTE- 86 on 8-10-2015 | EOI: 65 points submitted on 10-10-2015| Invited: 23-10-2015 | Visa Lodged: 31-10-2015 | CO Allocated: 17-11-2015 | Medicals: 17-11-2015 | PCC: 19-11-2015 | Docs Uploaded: 24-11-2015 | Partner's docs uploaded : 27-11-2015 | Grant: awaited this week (fingers crossed)


----------



## sultan_azam

shanks957 said:


> I am offshore in India.
> I think they are clearing all the backlogs and attending to cases faster now.


congrats


----------



## samjhibaschhu1

shanks957 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just got the Grant letter today !!. Was pleasantly surprised that it turned around so quickly!
> 
> Best of Luck to others


Congrats Shanks! So is it a direct grant?


----------



## sumitrb

Congratsss



shanks957 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just got the Grant letter today !!. Was pleasantly surprised that it turned around so quickly!
> 
> Best of Luck to others


----------



## sumitrb

Hi, 

Are you using any agent for job search ? or going by your own?

Regards
Sumit



shanks957 said:


> Yes, that is the next big challenge. How's the job environment currently?


----------



## pankun

Hi Seniors, 
Could you help me clear my concern about health examination. Today, my wife's health assessment changed into "Health Requirement - examination ready for assessment - no action required" and mine "Health Requirement - health clearance provided - no action required"
Should I hit the "Information provided" button to notify CO or I have to wait until my wife status change to "Finalized"??

Thank you very much


----------



## SmartB

shanks957 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just got the Grant letter today !!. Was pleasantly surprised that it turned around so quickly!
> 
> Best of Luck to others


Congratulations!


----------



## pankun

shanks957 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just got the Grant letter today !!. Was pleasantly surprised that it turned around so quickly!
> 
> Best of Luck to others


Congratulations on your great news!!!!!!!!
Did you got CO contact or it was a direct grant?


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

shanks957 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just got the Grant letter today !!. Was pleasantly surprised that it turned around so quickly!
> 
> Best of Luck to others


Hi when did you apply for visa?!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Congrats shanks957!!


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

Its my turn to give the good news.... I got my PR granted after a long wait of more than 6 months.

All well that ends well...

onto the new journey of planning my validation trip and job hunt. wish me luck guys.


----------



## shrif

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Its my turn to give the good news.... I got my PR granted after a long wait of more than 6 months.
> 
> All well that ends well...
> 
> onto the new journey of planning my validation trip and job hunt. wish me luck guys.



Congraulatins


----------



## brisbane_bound

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Its my turn to give the good news.... I got my PR granted after a long wait of more than 6 months.
> 
> All well that ends well...
> 
> onto the new journey of planning my validation trip and job hunt. wish me luck guys.


Great news..Congrats mate!!

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## brisbane_bound

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats shanks957!!


Hey mate..i believe thunder down under also got the assessment commence mail.. So we can be sure there are no issues with receiving that mail 

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## pankun

pankun said:


> Hi Seniors,
> Could you help me clear my concern about health examination. Today, my wife's health assessment changed into "Health Requirement - examination ready for assessment - no action required" and mine "Health Requirement - health clearance provided - no action required"
> Should I hit the "Information provided" button to notify CO or I have to wait until my wife status change to "Finalized"??
> 
> Thank you very much


Does any one have opinions about this????

Thanks


----------



## Hope1112

shanks957 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just got the Grant letter today !!. Was pleasantly surprised that it turned around so quickly!
> 
> Best of Luck to others


Congrats Shanks best of luck with a bright future  can i ask you when did you apply or was it a direct grant?


----------



## gaus

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Its my turn to give the good news.... I got my PR granted after a long wait of more than 6 months.
> 
> All well that ends well...
> 
> onto the new journey of planning my validation trip and job hunt. wish me luck guys.


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## harpreet1433

*Bupa Medical Visa Service*

Hi

I recently had medical done and my wife case had been refered to Bupa Medical Visa Services?

Does it mean I can proceed with Visa or shall I have to wait to get clearence from them.
How much time they usually take to review. 

Thx


----------



## Pinpraxy

shanks957 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just got the Grant letter today !!. Was pleasantly surprised that it turned around so quickly!
> 
> Best of Luck to others


Congrats.. you sooooo lucky... all the best


----------



## Vinvid

shanks957 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just got the Grant letter today !!. Was pleasantly surprised that it turned around so quickly!
> 
> Best of Luck to others



Congrats !!  ...which GSM ??


----------



## andreyx108b

harpreet1433 said:


> Hi I recently had medical done and my wife case had been refered to Bupa Medical Visa Services? Does it mean I can proceed with Visa or shall I have to wait to get clearence from them. How much time they usually take to review. Thx


When did you do meds?


----------



## deepgill

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Its my turn to give the good news.... I got my PR granted after a long wait of more than 6 months.
> 
> All well that ends well...
> 
> onto the new journey of planning my validation trip and job hunt. wish me luck guys.


Congratulations.. ThunderDownUnder. Really good news!!


----------



## harpreet1433

andreyx108b said:


> When did you do meds?


28th Nov. and this status is from 4th Dec.

My question is what is normal processing time and can I consider this status as document complete and notify CO about all docs requested being uploaded?

I checked with clinic and they have submitted chest report of my wife as Grade B.


----------



## andreyx108b

harpreet1433 said:


> 28th Nov. and this status is from 4th Dec. My question is what is normal processing time and can I consider this status as document complete and notify CO about all docs requested being uploaded? I checked with clinic and they have submitted chest report of my wife as Grade B.


For many people this status changed after few days. 

Wait till Wednesday and then give BUPA a call.


----------



## Pinpraxy

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Its my turn to give the good news.... I got my PR granted after a long wait of more than 6 months.
> 
> All well that ends well...
> 
> onto the new journey of planning my validation trip and job hunt. wish me luck guys.


Congrats .... All the best wishes for future


----------



## dawn1981

*HR Officer*

Dear All,
HR professional assessment to be done by whom, how to start the process. Please help me.


----------



## Mashhar

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Its my turn to give the good news.... I got my PR granted after a long wait of more than 6 months.
> 
> All well that ends well...
> 
> onto the new journey of planning my validation trip and job hunt. wish me luck guys.


Congrats bro.....
happy for you...the wait has paid off....


----------



## milcah

hi all,

started uploading docs today from INDIA, and got stuck with a few questions.

1. In view health assessment section it shows, " Health clearance provided, No action Required ".
Does it mean the hospital has already sent my medical reports to the high commission?
Does it mean i don't have to upload any other docs regarding health evidence?

2. if answer is NO for question 1, 
a. then Regarding Health evidence, what is form 815 health undertaking?

b. In document type, there is LETTER/STATEMENT HOSPITAL. is this the bill obtained for the medical checkup? Else is there any other place to upload the BILL?

3. For birth or age evidence, I have my Secondary School Certificate,
And for written letter stating that i dont have a birth certificate, i have a self declaration notarised affidavit for my DOB, i had obtained this on 10-10-2014( More than a year ago).
Is this still valid or do i need to obtain a new one?

4. Does Police Clearance Certificate need to be notarised?

5. Does IELTS Test report form need to be notarised?

6. Does skills assessment - ACS result form need to be notarized?

7. Is there any place to upload photos?

Thanks


----------



## milcah

hi,

applying from india, i'am the main applicant and my husband is dependant,

My husband has travelled to UK and was there from 20-April-2013 until 13-April 2014
In between He came to india for a break of 3 weeks from 15-Aug 2013 to 8-sep-2013.

Does he still need to obtain Police clearance certificate from UK.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

milcah said:


> hi, applying from india, i'am the main applicant and my husband is dependant, My husband has travelled to UK and was there from 20-April-2013 until 13-April 2014 In between He came to india for a break of 3 weeks from 15-Aug 2013 to 8-sep-2013. Does he still need to obtain Police clearance certificate from UK. Thanks


He might not need it, as technically its less than 1 year, however i would get it just in case, as he stayed almost a year.


----------



## shanks957

@pankun
It was a Direct grant


----------



## shanks957

You can follow my signature timeline mate.



Hope1112 said:


> Congrats Shanks best of luck with a bright future  can i ask you when did you apply or was it a direct grant?


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

shanks957 said:


> @pankun
> It was a Direct grant


Congrats...When did U lodge the aplication ?!


----------



## vikram3151981

Got my grant today morning. Sorry for posting this update so late.

Many many thanks to all of you for your constant guidance and support.

Special thanks to KEEDA, GURUDEV & OZPUNJABI............

All the very best to all waiting for their golden email........... I am sure its on the way and will reach you very soon............


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

vikram3151981 said:


> Got my grant today morning. Sorry for posting this update so late.
> 
> Many many thanks to all of you for your constant guidance and support.
> 
> Special thanks to KEEDA, GURUDEV & OZPUNJABI............
> 
> All the very best to all waiting for their golden email........... I am sure its on the way and will reach you very soon............


What was the lodgement date dude?!


----------



## ozpunjabi

vikram3151981 said:


> Got my grant today morning. Sorry for posting this update so late.
> 
> Many many thanks to all of you for your constant guidance and support.
> 
> Special thanks to KEEDA, GURUDEV & OZPUNJABI............
> 
> All the very best to all waiting for their golden email........... I am sure its on the way and will reach you very soon............


Congratulations bro. Nice to see my name there. Which state you moving to?


----------



## krdheerajkumar

shanks957 said:


> You can follow my signature timeline mate.


Congrats shanks957!! Which GSM was it?


----------



## krdheerajkumar

vikram3151981 said:


> Got my grant today morning. Sorry for posting this update so late.
> 
> Many many thanks to all of you for your constant guidance and support.
> 
> Special thanks to KEEDA, GURUDEV & OZPUNJABI............
> 
> All the very best to all waiting for their golden email........... I am sure its on the way and will reach you very soon............


Congrats mate! Again from which GSM did you get the grant?


----------



## gaus

vikram3151981 said:


> Got my grant today morning. Sorry for posting this update so late.
> 
> Many many thanks to all of you for your constant guidance and support.
> 
> Special thanks to KEEDA, GURUDEV & OZPUNJABI............
> 
> All the very best to all waiting for their golden email........... I am sure its on the way and will reach you very soon............


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## vikram3151981

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> What was the lodgement date dude?!


24 Sep 2015 and rest all is in my signature..........


----------



## vikram3151981

ozpunjabi said:


> Congratulations bro. Nice to see my name there. Which state you moving to?


Thanks paaji,
I'll be moving to WA (as close as possible to Perth, if told specific)............

Can you help me out in job hunt? Paaji, I have PM you my email id please let me know if you can do/guide in this regard...............


----------



## sandipgp

vikram3151981 said:


> Got my grant today morning. Sorry for posting this update so late.
> 
> Many many thanks to all of you for your constant guidance and support.
> 
> Special thanks to KEEDA, GURUDEV & OZPUNJABI............
> 
> All the very best to all waiting for their golden email........... I am sure its on the way and will reach you very soon............


Congrats Vikram. All the best.. Why is your IED Jan 2016 just one more month for making first entry?


----------



## vikram3151981

Just a bit bit desperate to make initial entry in Oz otherwise DIBO has given me a timeline till 30 Sep 2016..........


----------



## KeeDa

milcah said:


> hi all,
> 
> started uploading docs today from INDIA, and got stuck with a few questions.
> 
> 1. In view health assessment section it shows, " Health clearance provided, No action Required ".
> Does it mean the hospital has already sent my medical reports to the high commission?
> Does it mean i don't have to upload any other docs regarding health evidence?
> 
> 2. if answer is NO for question 1,
> a. then Regarding Health evidence, what is form 815 health undertaking?
> 
> b. In document type, there is LETTER/STATEMENT HOSPITAL. is this the bill obtained for the medical checkup? Else is there any other place to upload the BILL?
> 
> 3. For birth or age evidence, I have my Secondary School Certificate,
> And for written letter stating that i dont have a birth certificate, i have a self declaration notarised affidavit for my DOB, i had obtained this on 10-10-2014( More than a year ago).
> Is this still valid or do i need to obtain a new one?
> 
> 4. Does Police Clearance Certificate need to be notarised?
> 
> 5. Does IELTS Test report form need to be notarised?
> 
> 6. Does skills assessment - ACS result form need to be notarized?
> 
> 7. Is there any place to upload photos?
> 
> Thanks


I remember replying to this somewhere, but anyways...

1. You don't have to upload anything for medicals. Those are all done and finalised. Make sure it reads the same text for all applicants.

2. NA.

3. There is a SSC sub-category under "Birth or Age, Evidence of". Upload it there. There is no need for any declaration, nor any category to upload such a declaration.

4, 5, 6 - No.

7. Yes, category "Photograph - Other". If your photograph is of "passport" specifications (45x35 mm, head and shoulders visible, etc), then you can use the category "Photograph - Passport".


----------



## blue-sunshine

KeeDa said:


> I remember replying to this somewhere, but anyways...
> 
> 1. You don't have to upload anything for medicals. Those are all done and finalised. Make sure it reads the same text for all applicants.
> 
> 2. NA.
> 
> 3. There is a SSC sub-category under "Birth or Age, Evidence of". Upload it there. There is no need for any declaration, nor any category to upload such a declaration.
> 
> 4, 5, 6 - No.
> 
> 7. Yes, category "Photograph - Other". If your photograph is of "passport" specifications (45x35 mm, head and shoulders visible, etc), then you can use the category "Photograph - Passport".


Hi Keeda
Are we required to upload a passport size photograph aswell? 

Thanks


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

Submitted my Visa Lodge today. What's next?


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

alittlehelpneeded said:


> Submitted my Visa Lodge today. What's next?


Countdown begins...


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Countdown begins...


OK...


----------



## gurudev

vikram3151981 said:


> Got my grant today morning. Sorry for posting this update so late.
> 
> Many many thanks to all of you for your constant guidance and support.
> 
> Special thanks to KEEDA, GURUDEV & OZPUNJABI............
> 
> All the very best to all waiting for their golden email........... I am sure its on the way and will reach you very soon............


Congratulations mate!! Glad to be of some help!! All the best for your future in Oz!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Its my turn to give the good news.... I got my PR granted after a long wait of more than 6 months.
> 
> All well that ends well...
> 
> onto the new journey of planning my validation trip and job hunt. wish me luck guys.


Congrats!! Why did you have to wait 6 months?? Was it only because of employment verification? 



brisbane_bound said:


> Hey mate..i believe thunder down under also got the assessment commence mail.. So we can be sure there are no issues with receiving that mail
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus One


:fingerscrossed:



harpreet1433 said:


> Hi
> 
> I recently had medical done and my wife case had been refered to Bupa Medical Visa Services?
> 
> Does it mean I can proceed with Visa or shall I have to wait to get clearence from them.
> How much time they usually take to review.
> 
> Thx


It took only 2 days or so for me.



vikram3151981 said:


> Just a bit bit desperate to make initial entry in Oz otherwise DIBO has given me a timeline till 30 Sep 2016..........


I believe when people usually use the term IED, they mean the deadline for entry and not the date of entry being planned. So, your IED is actually 30th Sep 2016. The date that you are planning to enter is not the same as IED. Anyway, congrats!! Enjoy the moment.


----------



## gurudev

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> Do we need to upload educational and employment related documents for partner also?
> I am not claiming any partner points and in the evidence section education and employment are not mentioned for partner.


If you're not claiming partner points then partner's employment docs are NOT required. 

If you're providing college certificate as partner's proof of functional English then you need to upload partner's educational qualifications as well.


----------



## rajrajinin

blue-sunshine said:


> Hi Keeda
> Are we required to upload a passport size photograph aswell?
> 
> Thanks


Not required. Clinic will take your picture during medical test.


----------



## eireog007

Does anybody here know if the CO requesting whatever documents are left outstanding means that all other documentation that has already been submitted has been deemed to be acceptable or do the CO's gather together all documentation before they start to assess its validity?


----------



## murtza4u

shanks957 said:


> You can follow my signature timeline mate.


Tons of congratulations bro... and best of luck for your future....


----------



## murtza4u

vikram3151981 said:


> Got my grant today morning. Sorry for posting this update so late.
> 
> Many many thanks to all of you for your constant guidance and support.
> 
> Special thanks to KEEDA, GURUDEV & OZPUNJABI............
> 
> All the very best to all waiting for their golden email........... I am sure its on the way and will reach you very soon............


Congratulation Vikram, best of luck for your future. 

Why your IED is the next month? You need to validate your visa quickly.


----------



## harpreet1433

harpreet1433 said:


> Hi
> 
> I recently had medical done and my wife case had been refered to Bupa Medical Visa Services?
> 
> Does it mean I can proceed with Visa or shall I have to wait to get clearence from them.
> How much time they usually take to review.
> 
> Thx


Got clearance today after 2 days.

Today morning, I confirmed in my online account about all information provided (clicked button).
And after 2 hrs my case was cleared. Don't know weather it was sent after my confirmation or it was already there.
So a total of 2 working days after it was submitted by clinic and system refered it to BUPA.

Clinic provided Grading to your tests. If all are Grade A it is auto approved and if any of test is submitted as Grade B, system refers to BUPA.

Thx


----------



## indergreat

alittlehelpneeded said:


> OK...


Hey, how did you got invited before the ielts test, what did you fill in your EOI as proof of english .....


----------



## Ajeet

eireog007 said:


> Does anybody here know if the CO requesting whatever documents are left outstanding means that all other documentation that has already been submitted has been deemed to be acceptable or do the CO's gather together all documentation before they start to assess its validity?


Generally yes, the documents you already submitted should be ok that's why the CO didn't ask as they might be ok.

Have a bright future


----------



## m0t0k0

gurunan69 said:


> Hi guys. My partner and I got our golden grants today. So ecstatic and filled with relief. Thanks to everyone here for your help. Now begins the hard part - the job hunt. Here is our timeline. We have also updated the tracker.
> 
> Occupation----- Analyst Programmer (65 Points)
> 
> Visa type-----189 Independent
> 
> EOI Submitted -----02/09/15
> 
> Invitation received -----07/09/15
> 
> Visa Lodged -----29/09/15
> 
> CO Contact (Brisbane) ----- 31/10/15 (Medicals and Form 80s for both)
> 
> Medicals ------02/11/15
> 
> Form 80s Submitted -------17/11/15
> 
> Granted------ 04/12/15



congrats mate! 

my last contact was Nov 11, and I've responded by Nov 13 (form 80 and medicals) however still no reply from CO which is Brisbane by the way, I was contacted 3 times but always a different CO, though always from Brisbane).

did you have to send a *followup* email to CO?


----------



## m0t0k0

harpreet1433 said:


> Got clearance today after 2 days.
> 
> Today morning, I confirmed in my online account about all information provided (clicked button).
> And after 2 hrs my case was cleared. Don't know weather it was sent after my confirmation or it was already there.
> So a total of 2 working days after it was submitted by clinic and system refered it to BUPA.
> 
> Clinic provided Grading to your tests. If all are Grade A it is auto approved and if any of test is submitted as Grade B, system refers to BUPA.
> 
> Thx


glad to hear that. 

may i ask, if your status is "Health clearance provided – no action required "? 

this is my current status, though BUPA never contacted me...


----------



## Umas

Hi,

My application status is updated to 'Information requested'. Does it mean CO is allocated?

They asked for additional documents

for Me - Character requirements – Australian Federal Police (AFP). But, I visited AUS only for a month.

for my partner - 

Character requirements – Australian Federal Police (AFP). But, it is already uploaded- Still they asking for it.

My question is - 

1. Is it normal if they are asking for APF even if you have visited AUS just for a month.

2. Is it normal if they are asking for document which is already uploaded?

Please clarify.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application status is updated to 'Information requested'. Does it mean CO is allocated?
> 
> They asked for additional documents
> 
> for Me - Character requirements – Australian Federal Police (AFP). But, I visited AUS only for a month.
> 
> for my partner -
> 
> Character requirements – Australian Federal Police (AFP). But, it is already uploaded- Still they asking for it.
> 
> My question is -
> 
> 1. Is it normal if they are asking for APF even if you have visited AUS just for a month.
> 
> 2. Is it normal if they are asking for document which is already uploaded?
> 
> Please clarify.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Sometimes the documents which you upload show an error while opening.
Just send the AFP again.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



vikram3151981 said:


> Got my grant today morning. Sorry for posting this update so late.
> 
> Many many thanks to all of you for your constant guidance and support.
> 
> Special thanks to KEEDA, GURUDEV & OZPUNJABI............
> 
> All the very best to all waiting for their golden email........... I am sure its on the way and will reach you very soon............


----------



## nishantdhote

Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application status is updated to 'Information requested'. Does it mean CO is allocated?
> 
> They asked for additional documents
> 
> for Me - Character requirements – Australian Federal Police (AFP). But, I visited AUS only for a month.
> 
> for my partner -
> 
> Character requirements – Australian Federal Police (AFP). But, it is already uploaded- Still they asking for it.
> 
> My question is -
> 
> 1. Is it normal if they are asking for APF even if you have visited AUS just for a month.
> 
> 2. Is it normal if they are asking for document which is already uploaded?
> 
> Please clarify.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Yes information requested means- Case officer is allocated, its strange they asked you for Australian PCC - if you have stayed there for only a month, according to *https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char
"provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age"*

Maybe it depends on the case officer, upload the docs again,also make sure the PCC is not expired and don't forget to click on the request complete button on the page- so they know documents are uploaded..


----------



## Umas

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Sometimes the documents which you upload show an error while opening.
> Just send the AFP again.


thanks. Do you have any input on my other question. i.e



1. Is it normal if they are asking for APF even if you have visited AUS just for a month.


thanks,
Umas


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Umas said:


> thanks. Do you have any input on my other question. i.e
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Is it normal if they are asking for APF even if you have visited AUS just for a month.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


I don't think so they should if you just stayed there for less then an year.
But anyway it differ's from CO to CO.


----------



## brisbane_bound

Umas said:


> thanks. Do you have any input on my other question. i.e
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Is it normal if they are asking for APF even if you have visited AUS just for a month.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


It could be a mistake. I would suggest to drop a mail to the CO and get confirmation...it has happened before too.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umas

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> I don't think so they should if you just stayed there for less then an year.
> But anyway it differ's from CO to CO.


thanks .. 

Yes few of the rules are subjective ..  

Umas


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

nishantdhote said:


> Yes information requested means- Case officer is allocated, its strange they asked you for Australian PCC - if you have stayed there for only a month, according to *https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char
> "provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age"*
> 
> Maybe it depends on the case officer, upload the docs again,also make sure the PCC is not expired and don't forget to click on the request complete button on the page- so they know documents are uploaded..


Hi Nishant, 
Can You please tell me what additional documents did CO request for?


----------



## Umas

brisbane_bound said:


> It could be a mistake. I would suggest to drop a mail to the CO and get confirmation...it has happened before too.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


yes will drop a mail and confirm with him/her

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Umas

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Hi Nishant,
> Can You please tell me what additional documents did CO request for?


other then this he asked for, 

marriage certificate - which I uploaded against my partner application ... but not mine.

my kid's health assessment - which is underway due to additional TB screening test.

India PCC for me and my partner - Which is in-process .. will get in a week or so.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Umas said:


> other then this he asked for,
> 
> marriage certificate - which I uploaded against my partner application ... but not mine.
> 
> my kid's health assessment - which is underway due to additional TB screening test.
> 
> India PCC for me and my partner - Which is in-process .. will get in a week or so.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Okay thanks.


----------



## kanuz

Hello guys,

I have been assigned CO from Adelaide on 16th of Sep. I have uploaded all the documents (form 80 & 1221, PCC, Medicals) as requested by CO by 9th of Oct. Awaiting grant.

Can you please let me know whether I can call on 16th of Dec to the CO (It will be 3 months waiting period as I can understand from the immi website) ? If im not wrong the processing time is 3 months from the time CO has been allocated. Is it true or it is the three months from the time I have upload the documents. Your say on this please.



PTE : 20 Points, Total 65 Points - App lodged : 28 July 2015, CO allocation : 16 Sep 2015, Documents uploaded - 9 Oct, Awaiting grant


----------



## Umas

Hi,

Had a query.

if you have exhausted the document limit of '60 attachment/applicant' ... how do I upload the additional document CO has requested for?

Please help with the query.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## nishantdhote

kanuz said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have been assigned CO from Adelaide on 16th of Sep. I have uploaded all the documents (form 80 & 1221, PCC, Medicals) as requested by CO by 9th of Oct. Awaiting grant.
> 
> Can you please let me know whether I can call on 16th of Dec to the CO (It will be 3 months waiting period as I can understand from the immi website) ? If im not wrong the processing time is 3 months from the time CO has been allocated. Is it true or it is the three months from the time I have upload the documents. Your say on this please.
> 
> 
> 
> PTE : 20 Points, Total 65 Points - App lodged : 28 July 2015, CO allocation : 16 Sep 2015, Documents uploaded - 9 Oct, Awaiting grant


Ofcourse call them this week, after you upload the requested docs the case officer comes back to your case in 4-8 weeks , i guess you passed that period, dont wait till next week..call them


----------



## blue-sunshine

kanuz said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have been assigned CO from Adelaide on 16th of Sep. I have uploaded all the documents (form 80 & 1221, PCC, Medicals) as requested by CO by 9th of Oct. Awaiting grant.
> 
> Can you please let me know whether I can call on 16th of Dec to the CO (It will be 3 months waiting period as I can understand from the immi website) ? If im not wrong the processing time is 3 months from the time CO has been allocated. Is it true or it is the three months from the time I have upload the documents. Your say on this please.
> 
> 
> 
> PTE : 20 Points, Total 65 Points - App lodged : 28 July 2015, CO allocation : 16 Sep 2015, Documents uploaded - 9 Oct, Awaiting grant


Hi Kanuz
My understanding is that its 3 months from lodging the visa. Most people on this forum suggest a wait time of 4-8 weeks after CO contact. I think you should definitely call them and request an update.


----------



## seledi

blue-sunshine said:


> Hi Kanuz
> My understanding is that its 3 months from lodging the visa. Most people on this forum suggest a wait time of 4-8 weeks after CO contact. I think you should definitely call them and request an update.


Yes, Please call and check for an update.

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## kanuz

Thank u Nishant and blue - Sunshine. I would call them this week itself


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Hi All,

Just thought i'd put this out there about Employment Verification.

Last Saturday, i received a mail from my HR that the Australian High Commission had sent them a mail requesting a few details about my employment in my company. This is in spite of submitting payslip from the day i joined, bank statement with the salary being credited, Joining Letter, All Promotion and Salary Increment letters and a detailed mail from my line manager.

What was strange is that they didn't contact my Manager who signed my letter, i mentioned all details of his in the letter and the contact didn't come from the CO either, it came from the High Commission in Delhi.

I contacted my Agent, he said that in a couple of discussion with other agents. All IT application from Hyderabad/Secundrabad will go through employment verification because of the rampant fraud employment certificates they found there.

It's quite frustrating too that the employment verification comes so late in the process. 

Anyway, so i reached out to my HR and informed her that this is a personal visa i'm applying for and that she replies to the High Commission promptly and share's her response with me before she says anything. This is because on the advice of my agent, that their could be miscommunication between the High Commission and the GSM.

She has in turn sent my details to a verification team and on their approval she will respond. But now this team works out of Chennai and they are off because of the floods. So it's been 4 days and she has not responded to the High Commission.

Anyway, i'll have to live with it till they are back. Just wanted to give you guys a heads up on this situation for better preparedness, if you are still waiting for your grant.


----------



## sipoflifein

*No CO assigend yet since Oct 17*

Hi All,

I had applied for 189 Visa and uploaded all documents(apart from Medical and PCC) on OCt 17.
Am waiting for response from CO, but unfortunately there is no response yet.

Should I still wait or call ? I cannot decide whom to call also, as we will get to know the location of CO only after it gets assigned.

What can I do now apart from waiting ?


----------



## kenny_lowe23

sipoflifein said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for 189 Visa and uploaded all documents(apart from Medical and PCC) on OCt 17.
> Am waiting for response from CO, but unfortunately there is no response yet.
> 
> Should I still wait or call ? I cannot decide whom to call also, as we will get to know the location of CO only after it gets assigned.
> 
> What can I do now apart from waiting ?



I suggest you wait another week before you call them.

Apart from waiting, I see you're in Bangalore, Come to Hyderabad, we can have a couple of beers and share our frustrated experiences of waiting.


----------



## nishantdhote

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just thought i'd put this out there about Employment Verification.
> 
> Last Saturday, i received a mail from my HR that the Australian High Commission had sent them a mail requesting a few details about my employment in my company. This is in spite of submitting payslip from the day i joined, bank statement with the salary being credited, Joining Letter, All Promotion and Salary Increment letters and a detailed mail from my line manager.
> 
> What was strange is that they didn't contact my Manager who signed my letter, i mentioned all details of his in the letter and the contact didn't come from the CO either, it came from the High Commission in Delhi.
> 
> I contacted my Agent, he said that in a couple of discussion with other agents. All IT application from Hyderabad/Secundrabad will go through employment verification because of the rampant fraud employment certificates they found there.
> 
> It's quite frustrating too that the employment verification comes so late in the process.
> 
> Anyway, so i reached out to my HR and informed her that this is a personal visa i'm applying for and that she replies to the High Commission promptly and share's her response with me before she says anything. This is because on the advice of my agent, that their could be miscommunication between the High Commission and the GSM.
> 
> She has in turn sent my details to a verification team and on their approval she will respond. But now this team works out of Chennai and they are off because of the floods. So it's been 4 days and she has not responded to the High Commission.
> 
> Anyway, i'll have to live with it till they are back. Just wanted to give you guys a heads up on this situation for better preparedness, if you are still waiting for your grant.


Why has your HR sent your details to verification team, why cant she verify all the details herself - show you the response and then send it to High commission ?

Even in my case they contacted my HR and asked if my manager had the authority to issue a letter for me- which i had submitted

This will delay your Grant by a few weeks, hope you get your Grant before Christmas


----------



## kenny_lowe23

nishantdhote said:


> Why has your HR sent your details to verification team, why cant she verify all the details herself - show you the response and then send it to High commission ?
> 
> Even in my case they contacted my HR and asked if my manager had the authority to issue a letter for me- which i had submitted
> 
> This will delay your Grant by a few weeks, hope you get your Grant before Christmas


I asked her the same thing, she said, that's there SOP.

I'm afraid that same question is going to come to me as well, (Does your manager have the authority to write the letter?)

How did you handle that?


----------



## sipoflifein

kenny_lowe23 said:


> I suggest you wait another week before you call them.
> 
> Apart from waiting, I see you're in Bangalore, Come to Hyderabad, we can have a couple of beers and share our frustrated experiences of waiting.


Bro I don't mind having a Beer and a big party only after we receive our grants. Am getting a second thought that to reduce time after CO asks for medicals and PCC should I go ahead and get it done before CO. You atleast have got CO assigned, mine that also not yet


----------



## nishantdhote

kenny_lowe23 said:


> I asked her the same thing, she said, that's there SOP.
> 
> I'm afraid that same question is going to come to me as well, (Does your manager have the authority to write the letter?)
> 
> How did you handle that?


So i was asked by case officer for evidence of Employment , i submitted the same letter which i had submitted to ACS- given by my manager- the letter gave a detailed exp of my job profile and duration in the company,Along with 3 months pay slips.

My HR received a call from Australian consulate in Dubai, asking for my details and then they sent an email to HR -

Dear HRXXXX

Further to our telephone discussion, grateful if you can confirm the following:

• Is Mr Nishant XXX currently employed by your company? 
• Exact dates of his employment? 
• His position/job title. 
• Duties/responsibilities of Mr Nishant XX
• Whether he is working part time or full time in the company. If part time, then how many hours per week was he working? 
• Did Nishant XXX change position since he started his employment? 
• What is his current salary? 
• Confirmation whether the attached reference letter has been issued by the referee. Is his Manager authorized to issue a reference letter.
• Is the referee working on the listed position? 

HR said- yes my manager is authorized for issuing such letters
and confirmed all info from letter was correct..

My HR was a bit upset as i had not informed HR about my Australian PR process, Only my boss was aware, but thankfully it went well and the HR did not goof up.

Im sure a similar email has come to your HR


----------



## kenny_lowe23

sipoflifein said:


> Bro I don't mind having a Beer and a big party only after we receive our grants. Am getting a second thought that to reduce time after CO asks for medicals and PCC should I go ahead and get it done before CO. You atleast have got CO assigned, mine that also not yet


Yes, it is better to get the PCC and Medicals done before they ask for it...


----------



## prasannakp84

nishantdhote said:


> So i was asked by case officer for evidence of Employment , i submitted the same letter which i had submitted to ACS- given by my manager- the letter gave a detailed exp of my job profile and duration in the company,Along with 3 months pay slips.
> 
> My HR received a call from Australian consulate in Dubai, asking for my details and then they sent an email to HR -
> 
> Dear HRXXXX
> 
> Further to our telephone discussion, grateful if you can confirm the following:
> 
> • Is Mr Nishant XXX currently employed by your company?
> • Exact dates of his employment?
> • His position/job title.
> • Duties/responsibilities of Mr Nishant XX
> • Whether he is working part time or full time in the company. If part time, then how many hours per week was he working?
> • Did Nishant XXX change position since he started his employment?
> • What is his current salary?
> • Confirmation whether the attached reference letter has been issued by the referee. Is his Manager authorized to issue a reference letter.
> • Is the referee working on the listed position?
> 
> HR said- yes my manager is authorized for issuing such letters
> and confirmed all info from letter was correct..
> 
> My HR was a bit upset as i had not informed HR about my Australian PR process, Only my boss was aware, but thankfully it went well and the HR did not goof up.
> 
> Im sure a similar email has come to your HR


Do they carry out this verification for every application? In my case, my reference letter was signed by manager who is from a different team. I was not sure of approaching my reporting manager about my Australia plans. So I am worried about the question "Is his Manager authorized to issue a reference letter."


----------



## gaus

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just thought i'd put this out there about Employment Verification.
> 
> Last Saturday, i received a mail from my HR that the Australian High Commission had sent them a mail requesting a few details about my employment in my company. This is in spite of submitting payslip from the day i joined, bank statement with the salary being credited, Joining Letter, All Promotion and Salary Increment letters and a detailed mail from my line manager.
> 
> What was strange is that they didn't contact my Manager who signed my letter, i mentioned all details of his in the letter and the contact didn't come from the CO either, it came from the High Commission in Delhi.
> 
> I contacted my Agent, he said that in a couple of discussion with other agents. All IT application from Hyderabad/Secundrabad will go through employment verification because of the rampant fraud employment certificates they found there.
> 
> It's quite frustrating too that the employment verification comes so late in the process.
> 
> Anyway, so i reached out to my HR and informed her that this is a personal visa i'm applying for and that she replies to the High Commission promptly and share's her response with me before she says anything. This is because on the advice of my agent, that their could be miscommunication between the High Commission and the GSM.
> 
> She has in turn sent my details to a verification team and on their approval she will respond. But now this team works out of Chennai and they are off because of the floods. So it's been 4 days and she has not responded to the High Commission.
> 
> Anyway, i'll have to live with it till they are back. Just wanted to give you guys a heads up on this situation for better preparedness, if you are still waiting for your grant.


WOW!!! because of some fools it not only creates a bad perception but delays the process. I wonder if this is true primarily for people going via agents. I wouldn't imagine individuals having the resources to create fraudulent documents


----------



## kanuz

Thank u Saledi, I will call them


----------



## Umas

Can any one help me with this query.



Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Had a query.
> 
> if you have exhausted the document limit of '60 attachment/applicant' ... how do I upload the additional document CO has requested for?
> 
> Please help with the query.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


----------



## nishantdhote

prasannakp84 said:


> Do they carry out this verification for every application? In my case, my reference letter was signed by manager who is from a different team. I was not sure of approaching my reporting manager about my Australia plans. So I am worried about the question "Is his Manager authorized to issue a reference letter."


We cant say - some people get direct grants without verification calls/emails.Some dont get grant till info is verified.

It doesnt matter if manager is from different team- As long as same company and that person is authorized for issuing such letters..

At this point it all depends on what your HR replies

If HR gives a negative answer the case officer will come back to you and ask for more proofs, this will just delay the process, as the case officer will again verify those docs.

- So take HR into confidence and tell HR to say yes the manager from different team is authorized for issuing such letters
Make sure *HR shows you the response before they send any info to High Com*


----------



## kanuz

Hello guys,

Can anyone share the contact number to enquire on 189 visa status. CO is from GSM Adelaide team.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

kanuz said:


> hello guys,
> 
> can anyone share the contact number to enquire on 189 visa status. Co is from gsm adelaide team.


0061 73136 7000


----------



## kanuz

Thank u Kenny


----------



## Ramsp

nishantdhote said:


> We cant say - some people get direct grants without verification calls/emails.Some dont get grant till info is verified.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt matter if manager is from different team- As long as same company and that person is authorized for issuing such letters..
> 
> 
> 
> At this point it all depends on what your HR replies
> 
> 
> 
> If HR gives a negative answer the case officer will come back to you and ask for more proofs, this will just delay the process, as the case officer will again verify those docs.
> 
> 
> 
> - So take HR into confidence and tell HR to say yes the manager from different team is authorized for issuing such letters
> 
> Make sure *HR shows you the response before they send any info to High Com*



How dibp knows the HR contact details. Do we need to provide the HR details???


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Ramsp said:


> How dibp knows the HR contact details. Do we need to provide the HR details???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


According to my HR, the High Commission has contact details of the immigration teams for all the well known companies and they direct it to that team, which in turn forwards it to your HR.


----------



## Ramsp

kenny_lowe23 said:


> According to my HR, the High Commission has contact details of the immigration teams for all the well known companies and they direct it to that team, which in turn forwards it to your HR.



It happens to only current company or all previous companies as well?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## nishantdhote

Ramsp said:


> How dibp knows the HR contact details. Do we need to provide the HR details???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


DIBP has Locally Engaged Integrity Officers (LEIO) or verification officers at Australian missions worldwide, when you file for PR you mention your company name- they just get your company info from internet or from any of the letters/Docs which you have submitted, then they call the company and ask for HR email or phone no and carry out verifications.
In my case my admin got an email from Australian consulate asking for HR email and contact no.

As a general rule of thumb always give Employment letters- signed by HR- in most of the cases on forum ive seen the Australian authorities get in touch with company HRs for verification and not the person who has issued the letter..

Ofcourse sometimes people get direct grants as well without verifications depends on your CO and how well you submit the docs


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Ramsp said:


> It happens to only current company or all previous companies as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I can't say, I haven't received any information from my previous company and I have no one to contact in their HR team as well to find out.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

This is really ridiculous! In order to not jeopardise our current jobs, we go to our managers and get letters so that the HR dept and big boss etc don't get to know about our PR plans. Now if DIBP or the embassy directly contacts the HR and not the manager who issued the letter.... are they trying to ensure that we get fired from our current jobs??? I don't get this at all. Maybe somebody can please explain this to me.


----------



## andreyx108b

Nostalgia Nut said:


> This is really ridiculous! In order to not jeopardise our current jobs, we go to our managers and get letters so that the HR dept and big boss etc don't get to know about our PR plans. Now if DIBP or the embassy directly contacts the HR and not the manager who issued the letter.... are they trying to ensure that we get fired from our current jobs??? I don't get this at all. Maybe somebody can please explain this to me.


Yea, its really unfair to some... I think for future applicants SD is a safer option - they never call HR then, so risk of loosing a job is reduced.


----------



## gaus

Nostalgia Nut said:


> This is really ridiculous! In order to not jeopardise our current jobs, we go to our managers and get letters so that the HR dept and big boss etc don't get to know about our PR plans. Now if DIBP or the embassy directly contacts the HR and not the manager who issued the letter.... are they trying to ensure that we get fired from our current jobs??? I don't get this at all. Maybe somebody can please explain this to me.


To me it makes perfect sense.... 

I would never tell my immediate line manager of my plans unless I have given him complete confidence.. because the moment he learns this it may trigger a different process of finding a replacement etc. 

Also think from a third party perspective.. Line managers are usually close and could be the smoke and drink buddy and can issue letters putting roles and responsibilities which are not done by people.

I have not come across a single company where line managers are authorized to issue references/letters .. it's always done by HR. 

The best way in my opinion is to approach the HR after informing the line manager and telling him/her that if the visa comes through you'll give enough time to find a replacement and also do the KT... If you have a good repo with the line manager who's willing to issue a letter will surely help and put in a word to HR as well.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Okay. Well, I'll tell you guys one thing. My company's HR can't deny anything that is on the reference letter given by my manager. It's all true! Nothing is made up by my manager. So what should I do now? Should I inform HR? I'm just worried that if it reaches the big boss's ears thru HR then I could lose my job. And prematurely losing a paying job before getting PR will be bad!


----------



## gaus

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Okay. Well, I'll tell you guys one thing. My company's HR can't deny anything that is on the reference letter given by my manager. It's all true! Nothing is made up by my manager. So what should I do now? Should I inform HR? I'm just worried that if it reaches the big boss's ears thru HR then I could lose my job. And prematurely losing a paying job before getting PR will be bad!



Since you have already put things in motion, if I were you, I would just sit tight and hope that everything goes well.

You know your big bosses better than anyone else and would know better how they receive the information. Though the content of the letter issued by your manager may be true but the question is "was he authorized to issue such a letter" and if it's on letter head and he was not authorized it may jeorpardize his position as well.

So just wait .. you can't change what's done but pray for only +ve outcome


----------



## nishantdhote

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Okay. Well, I'll tell you guys one thing. My company's HR can't deny anything that is on the reference letter given by my manager. It's all true! Nothing is made up by my manager. So what should I do now? Should I inform HR? I'm just worried that if it reaches the big boss's ears thru HR then I could lose my job. And prematurely losing a paying job before getting PR will be bad!


It all depends on how is your relationship is with the HR, you can request HR not to inform anyone else in the company if verification comes to HR.
or just say PR is a long process and you not moving anytime soon,and you have 5 years to move after getting PR...


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

gaus said:


> Since you have already put things in motion, if I were you, I would just sit tight and hope that everything goes well.
> 
> You know your big bosses better than anyone else and would know better how they receive the information. Though the content of the letter issued by your manager may be true but the question is "was he authorized to issue such a letter" and if it's on letter head and he was not authorized it may jeorpardize his position as well.
> 
> So just wait .. you can't change what's done but pray for only +ve outcome


He is definitely authorised to issue the letter! He is the unit head for our plant. Our company has other plants throughout the country. My boss is the head of this plant I'm working at. The letterhead itself is the letterhead for this plant and he's the overall head. The letterhead is not from my company head office.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

nishantdhote said:


> It all depends on how is your relationship is with the HR, you can request HR not to inform anyone else in the company if verification comes to HR.
> or just say PR is a long process and you not moving anytime soon,and you have 5 years to move after getting PR...


Ya that's what I told my boss. I told him to please not think I'm going to run away immediately and that PR is a long process. I just didn't want to inform my head office because our company CEO may get to know and think I'm going to leave soon.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

gaus said:


> To me it makes perfect sense....
> 
> I would never tell my immediate line manager of my plans unless I have given him complete confidence.. because the moment he learns this it may trigger a different process of finding a replacement etc.
> 
> Also think from a third party perspective.. Line managers are usually close and could be the smoke and drink buddy and can issue letters putting roles and responsibilities which are not done by people.
> 
> I have not come across a single company where line managers are authorized to issue references/letters .. it's always done by HR.
> 
> The best way in my opinion is to approach the HR after informing the line manager and telling him/her that if the visa comes through you'll give enough time to find a replacement and also do the KT... If you have a good repo with the line manager who's willing to issue a letter will surely help and put in a word to HR as well.


Gaus,

To your point, the DIBP expect a detailed letter of duties and everything, which i believe no HR will be in a position to write down for me. It's only the line manager who can do that.

So, i guess this is a double check with the HR to see if we exist and the line manager exists as well.

What is quite frustrating and which i'm going through as i speak, is that my HR has sent my details to another team to validate my details, instead of reaching out to my line manager and asking him if she can reply to the High Commission that it all checks out.

I don't get it, if my HR can't validate it, what will another team validate and confirm!!!


----------



## KeeDa

andreyx108b said:


> Yea, its really unfair to some... I think for future applicants SD is a safer option - they never call HR then, so risk of loosing a job is reduced.


This is not true. They may contact the HR even in case of reference/ SD from manager. Some examples:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8893130-post11994.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8892858-post11988.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8466362-post1871.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8848770-post91.html


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Gaus,
> 
> To your point, the DIBP expect a detailed letter of duties and everything, which i believe no HR will be in a position to write down for me. It's only the line manager who can do that.
> 
> So, i guess this is a double check with the HR to see if we exist and the line manager exists as well.
> 
> What is quite frustrating and which i'm going through as i speak, is that my HR has sent my details to another team to validate my details, instead of reaching out to my line manager and asking him if she can reply to the High Commission that it all checks out.
> 
> I don't get it, if my HR can't validate it, what will another team validate and confirm!!!


Yes it's such an unnecessary delay your company is causing, dude! I would say try your best to persuade them to just validate everything themselves. If it's all true then I don't understand what's their problem in verifying all the facts. Your line manager is the one who should be able to confirm facts about you to HR. What's your line manager saying about all this?


----------



## andreyx108b

KeeDa, 

In your first 2 examples, it says letter from manager and does not specify if it is SD or Letterhead. 

In the 3rd, yes it says it SD - but they have just confirmed if such a letter was issued, and it was the company from the past employment, thus there is no risk of loosing a job. So I think it is taken into account by DIBP.

In the 4th example it was indeed SD. However, not sure from whom and if it was past employment or current.

Overall, I am not saying SD would guarantee no call to HR would be made, but... it reduces a risk BUT to what extent i have no statistics to argue. 

You have much more knowledge in this field than I would ever wish  so I agree with 100%. 




KeeDa said:


> This is not true. They may contact the HR even in case of reference/ SD from manager. Some examples:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8893130-post11994.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8892858-post11988.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8466362-post1871.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8848770-post91.html


----------



## gd2015

From my observation, I have always seen that the greater the points claimed for experience the higher the chances are for employment verification.
For applicants *claiming 10 or 15 points* its almost certain that there *would be verification.*
For applicants *claiming 5 points* it depends. I have *seen it happen* in some cases and in some *cases there is no verification*.
For applicants *not claiming any points* for experience its almost certain that there would be* no verification*.
Seniors in the forum can confirm the trends.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

To me overall this thing is a little bit ridiculous. Immigration depts should be a little bit understanding when it comes to at least the current job of visa applicants. Verify past jobs all you want! But tread a bit cautiously with current job unless you want the applicant to lose his/her job. I mean, any boss would not see a particular employee favourably if he/she is making permanent plans in another country. I thought this is basic stuff. Lol.


----------



## sumitrb

*Visa document query*

Hi, 

While filling up my visa form and collating the required documents, I have a few queries where I need help/guidance. 
1. Do we need to submit any visa stamped pages on my passport besides the first and last pages?
2. I have an older password (cancelled) which contains some stamped visa. Do we need to scan the first and last pages of the older passport also?
3. In the Visa form, under Education, where do I mention my Xth and XIIth Certificate details (under which "Qualification" Type)
4. For my employment details, I have the HR letter which contains my roles and responsibilities along with my designation. I submitted the same to ACS also. Do I still need to submit other documents (Appointment Letter, Relieving letter, Promotion Letters, Payslips, Form 16, Bank Statements etc) If, yes what all documents needs to be submitted?
5. I am claiming 8 yrs of experience as cleared by ACS. I don't have payslips/Form 16/ ITR-V for all these years. What needs to be done in such cases? Is it OK to submit these for the last 4-5 yrs along with last 3-6 months payslips?
6. I have work experience prior to years accepted by ACS. I am not claiming any points for those. What all employment documents I need to submit in that case?
7. I am not claiming any point for my spouse. However, she also has some work experience. What all employment documents I need to submit in that case?

Beside this I have a general question
Once I have submitted my Visa form and fees, how many days do I have to submit my documents?. I am looking to buy some time as I need to get my US FBI PCC completed (I am only expecting them by end of Feb, 2016) My invite is valid till 22 Jan 2016. 


Apologize in advance for such a long mail and # of questions. Look forward to your advise/suggestions as always to move forward.

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## George2014

brisbane_bound said:


> It could be a mistake. I would suggest to drop a mail to the CO and get confirmation...it has happened before too.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


You applied in July-15 and still waitin for grant..?


----------



## brisbane_bound

George2014 said:


> You applied in July-15 and still waitin for grant..?


Yes sir..and i am not the only one it seems..and i never got any document request as well..just waiting now..hoping to celebrate new year with grant 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## MavyWills

HR verification brings me sleepless nights when I begin to consider the mean HR I have, suppose they confirm Im employed there and say the letter did not originate from them what could be the outcome. I got a letter from my line manager but not sure how HR sees it when asked as all they could give me was a letter detailing my position, period of employment and salary i earn. This PR thing is stresful


----------



## andreyx108b

brisbane_bound said:


> Yes sir..and i am not the only one it seems..and i never got any document request as well..just waiting now..hoping to celebrate new year with grant Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Too many are still waiting.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

brisbane_bound said:


> Yes sir..and i am not the only one it seems..and i never got any document request as well..just waiting now..hoping to celebrate new year with grant
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Dude, I think you're the most optimistic and chill person I have seen on this forum so far. If I were you I'd be going bonkers, tearing my hair out waiting for 5 months! Kudos to your patience and hope you do get the grant by Christmas.


----------



## KeeDa

gd2015 said:


> From my observation, I have always seen that the greater the points claimed for experience the higher the chances are for employment verification.
> For applicants *claiming 10 or 15 points* its almost certain that there *would be verification.*
> For applicants *claiming 5 points* it depends. I have *seen it happen* in some cases and in some *cases there is no verification*.
> For applicants *not claiming any points* for experience its almost certain that there would be* no verification*.
> Seniors in the forum can confirm the trends.


I agree about no verification in cases where points are not claimed, but I cannot say for sure about the other points.


----------



## KeeDa

brisbane_bound said:


> Yes sir..and i am not the only one it seems..and i never got any document request as well..just waiting now..hoping to celebrate new year with grant
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Yes, you are not the only one. I don't know about July applicants, but there are quite a few August (and beyond) applicants in exact same situation- no documents requested, and every time they call, they are told to just wait as "routine checks" are being conducted.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Yes it's such an unnecessary delay your company is causing, dude! I would say try your best to persuade them to just validate everything themselves. If it's all true then I don't understand what's their problem in verifying all the facts. Your line manager is the one who should be able to confirm facts about you to HR. What's your line manager saying about all this?


He's of the opinion that if they are following procedure, their is nothing we can do or influence it. But he said, that verification team will surely come back to him to confirm all the information and he will action it asap.


----------



## gd2015

KeeDa said:


> I agree about no verification in cases where points are not claimed, but I cannot say for sure about the other points.



ok. From whatever I have seen, in case applicants claim 10 or more points, verification happens in almost all cases and I have never seen verification happening in case points are not claimed. May be I am wrong but its just my observation. I am sure you would have better insight.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

MavyWills said:


> HR verification brings me sleepless nights when I begin to consider the mean HR I have, suppose they confirm Im employed there and say the letter did not originate from them what could be the outcome. I got a letter from my line manager but not sure how HR sees it when asked as all they could give me was a letter detailing my position, period of employment and salary i earn. This PR thing is stresful


I agree Mavy,

I'm waiting on their response now and i'm so nervous and paranoid about it. If they mess up at this late stage, all this waiting, investment and stress would be in vain.


----------



## adds85

Hey 

Anyone from April 2015 lodging gang still awaiting grant?


----------



## andreyx108b

adds85 said:


> Hey Anyone from April 2015 lodging gang still awaiting grant?


I know at least 3 guys.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

kenny_lowe23 said:


> I agree Mavy,
> 
> I'm waiting on their response now and i'm so nervous and paranoid about it. If they mess up at this late stage, all this waiting, investment and stress would be in vain.


I don't suppose it'll lead to rejection. It'll probably just delay things because they might need more proof of employment or something. I could be wrong but that's my feeling. But even this delay can be avoided if company HR simply verifies employee details and indisputable facts like it is supposed to do!


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Can anyone help me out with the upcoming Immigration Holidays from Christmas to 
New Year?


----------



## KeeDa

gd2015 said:


> ok. From whatever I have seen, in case applicants claim 10 or more points, verification happens in almost all cases and I have never seen verification happening in case points are not claimed. May be I am wrong but its just my observation. I am sure you would have better insight.


I wish I did, but people don't often tell us how many work points they claimed, or at least I am not keeping a track about this. Note to Andy: might as well add this field in the tracker.



andreyx108b said:


> I know at least 3 guys.


I know one from Feb, three from March, four from April, about half a dozen from May to June, and similar number of applicants between July to August who are still waiting. Baring a few of them delayed due to either employment or some other personal reason, most others are waiting for reasons unknown.


----------



## mikki88

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just thought i'd put this out there about Employment Verification.
> 
> Last Saturday, i received a mail from my HR that the Australian High Commission had sent them a mail requesting a few details about my employment in my company. This is in spite of submitting payslip from the day i joined, bank statement with the salary being credited, Joining Letter, All Promotion and Salary Increment letters and a detailed mail from my line manager.
> 
> What was strange is that they didn't contact my Manager who signed my letter, i mentioned all details of his in the letter and the contact didn't come from the CO either, it came from the High Commission in Delhi.
> 
> I contacted my Agent, he said that in a couple of discussion with other agents. All IT application from Hyderabad/Secundrabad will go through employment verification because of the rampant fraud employment certificates they found there.
> 
> It's quite frustrating too that the employment verification comes so late in the process.
> 
> Anyway, so i reached out to my HR and informed her that this is a personal visa i'm applying for and that she replies to the High Commission promptly and share's her response with me before she says anything. This is because on the advice of my agent, that their could be miscommunication between the High Commission and the GSM.
> 
> She has in turn sent my details to a verification team and on their approval she will respond. But now this team works out of Chennai and they are off because of the floods. So it's been 4 days and she has not responded to the High Commission.
> 
> Anyway, i'll have to live with it till they are back. Just wanted to give you guys a heads up on this situation for better preparedness, if you are still waiting for your grant.


I am also sailing in the same boat. I have worked with all big MNC's with each and every document shared while submitting my application. My current employer HR has also received my employment verification last week. I am not sure whether she has reverted to them or not. :confused2: 

Sub-class: 189 | ANZSCO Code: 261312 | Points: 60 | Invite: 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged: 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC: 07 Sep 2015| Grant: Awaited


----------



## krdheerajkumar

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Can anyone help me out with the upcoming Immigration Holidays from Christmas to
> New Year?


They are only closed as per the Australian national holidays. You can check them in Google. Need not worry about any DIBP shutdown during this period.


----------



## KeeDa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I don't suppose it'll lead to rejection. It'll probably just delay things because they might need more proof of employment or something. I could be wrong but that's my feeling. But even this delay can be avoided if company HR simply verifies employee details and indisputable facts like it is supposed to do!


Agreed. Haven't heard of rejection at least this year. Just one case where applicant himself withdrew the case (no refund). Others have received the grant, a few still waiting and fighting it out.


----------



## KeeDa

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Can anyone help me out with the upcoming Immigration Holidays from Christmas to
> New Year?


Today someone posted about this. I don't remember on which thread, but I took notes from that post. It said:
"
We will have reduced staff during the Christmas and New Year holiday period and our offices will be closed on the following days:

Friday 25 Dec 2015
Monday 28 Dec 2015
Tuesday 29 Dec 2015
Friday 01 Jan 2016
"


----------



## gd2015

mikki88 said:


> I am also sailing in the same boat. I have worked with all big MNC's with each and every document shared while submitting my application. My current employer HR has also received my employment verification last week. I am not sure whether she has reverted to them or not. :confused2:
> 
> Sub-class: 189 | ANZSCO Code: 261312 | Points: 60 | Invite: 07 Sept 2015 | Visa Lodged: 07 Sept 2015 | All Docs including Form 80/1221/PCC: 07 Sep 2015| Grant: Awaited


Hi Mikki
How many points are you claiming for work experience?


----------



## andreyx108b

KeeDa said:


> I wish I did, but people don't often tell us how many work points they claimed, or at least I am not keeping a track about this. Note to Andy: might as well add this field in the tracker.


Very good advise. Thanks. 

I have added this question/column to the tracker.


----------



## andreyx108b

Guys, a bit off topic, but... what reports (stats) would be useful for visa tracking? If you have ideas please share of pm.


----------



## mikki88

gd2015 said:


> Hi Mikki
> How many points are you claiming for work experience?


Hi gd2015,

I have claimed 5 points for work experience.


----------



## gurudev

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, a bit off topic, but... what reports (stats) would be useful for visa tracking? If you have ideas please share of pm.


A few quick suggestions that I can think off the top of my head are:

1. Month-wise report showing count of visas (189/190/489) granted and pending.

2. If I can further drill down into the first report then I would want to view the below data:
2.1 The name/user id of applicant; 
2.2 Whether offshore or onshore; 
2.3 location of the candidate; 
2.4 Exp. points claimed like 5, 10 or 15; 
2.5 If direct grant (Yes or No) 
2.5.1 Date of grant
2.6 For pending visas "Did CO contact Yes/No", *(Here you would want to handle the case of more than one CO contact)*
2.6.1 If 'No' to 2.6 then days since visa lodgement
2.6.1 If 'Yes' to 2.6 then days since CO contact and what all documents requested, 
2.6.2 Date when request complete button hit else display 'Pending'
2.6.3 Days waiting since hitting the request complete button.
2.7 Employment verification done or not
2.7.1 If done then date and any details/comments of what all was asked and responded to.

Request other members to make enhancements/corrections and provide their suggestions too.


----------



## andreyx108b

Thanks very much Gurudev!  

Really appreciate your input, very useful. I might (or rather defiantly will) get in touch with you a bit later on with some questions/clarifications and for some feedback on beta version of the reports. :yo:



gurudev said:


> A few quick suggestions that I can think off the top of my head are:
> 
> 1. Month-wise report showing count of visas (189/190/489) granted and pending.
> 
> 2. If I can further drill down into the first report then I would want to view the below data:
> 2.1 The name/user id of applicant;
> 2.2 Whether offshore or onshore;
> 2.3 location of the candidate;
> 2.4 Exp. points claimed like 5, 10 or 15;
> 2.5 If direct grant (Yes or No)
> 2.5.1 Date of grant
> 2.6 For pending visas "Did CO contact Yes/No", *(Here you would want to handle the case of more than one CO contact)*
> 2.6.1 If 'No' to 2.6 then days since visa lodgement
> 2.6.1 If 'Yes' to 2.6 then days since CO contact and what all documents requested,
> 2.6.2 Date when request complete button hit else display 'Pending'
> 2.6.3 Days waiting since hitting the request complete button.
> 2.7 Employment verification done or not
> 2.7.1 If done then date and any details/comments of what all was asked and responded to.
> 
> Request other members to make enhancements/corrections and provide their suggestions too.


----------



## prasannakp84

*Resume*

Under which category do I need to upload my resume for my 189 visa? I could not find any suitable category in the drop down list.


----------



## civil189

Is there any difference in job responsibilities mentioned in cv and responsibility letter from hr 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## civil189

Other than educational documents and functional English is there any document required for spouse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

prasannakp84 said:


> Under which category do I need to upload my resume for my 189 visa? I could not find any suitable category in the drop down list.


You can use "Employment History, Evidence of"


----------



## KeeDa

civil189 said:


> Other than educational documents and functional English is there any document required for spouse
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The obvious ones:
- Passport
- Relationship Evidence Of (i.e. marriage certificate).
- Birth or age, Evidence Of (can use passport here again, or SSC certificate, or birth certificate)
- Form 80 and 1221 (prefer to frontload these)
- PCC


----------



## gurbaz singh

hi folks,

new to this forum.

one query.
i have applied visa on 28th nov and get medicals done for me and my family on 30th nov.

but when i am checking through immi account login--view health assesment for me and other members...
it is showing below message

"A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter."

please help me to understand what does it means.

whether hospital hasnt uploaded medical reports yet ?


----------



## home1305

Hello Seniors, 
Plz lemme know Is there any1 having Civil Engineer as occupation ??
Plz solve my following query:-
1. How long does it take to get assessment from Engineers Australia? If 1 has done civil engineering from Australia itself


----------



## civil189

home1305 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> Plz lemme know Is there any1 having Civil Engineer as occupation ??
> Plz solve my following query:-
> 1. How long does it take to get assessment from Engineers Australia? If 1 has done civil engineering from Australia itself



It takes around 7 to 10 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## civil189

KeeDa said:


> The obvious ones:
> 
> - Passport
> 
> - Relationship Evidence Of (i.e. marriage certificate).
> 
> - Birth or age, Evidence Of (can use passport here again, or SSC certificate, or birth certificate)
> 
> - Form 80 and 1221 (prefer to frontload these)
> 
> - PCC



Front load --- any specific meaning of this 
Is form 1221 necessary


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Front load means just fill it, sign it, scan it and upload it even before case officer requests it from you.


----------



## civil189

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Front load means just fill it, sign it, scan it and upload it even before case officer requests it from you.



Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## civil189

Oks


----------



## home1305

civil189 said:


> home1305 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Seniors,
> Plz lemme know Is there any1 having Civil Engineer as occupation ??
> Plz solve my following query:-
> 1. How long does it take to get assessment from Engineers Australia? If 1 has done civil engineering from Australia itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes around 7 to 10 days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot for *ur* reply
Have *u* got it within 10 days ? *M* *vry* happy with this news but i *hv* heard it takes *vry* long *tym*, and *m* not able to find processing *tym* on their website.
Please guide me

*Please do not use text-speak in your posts, see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## higginsjoseph050

home1305 said:


> Thanks a lot for ur reply
> Have u got it within 10 days ? M vry happy with this news but i hv heard it takes vry long tym, and m not able to find processing tym on their website.
> Please guide me


It took me 4-5 months, although they had to request additional info. When I applied in Feb the standard processing time was 3 months. If you send a blank email with the Subject "Status" to '[email protected]' you will receive an automated response telling you which applications they are currently processing.

EOI submitted (80 points) Sept 2015, visa lodged 10/10/15, CO contact 4/11/15 (Adelaide), awaiting grant


----------



## gurudev

andreyx108b said:


> Thanks very much Gurudev!
> 
> Really appreciate your input, very useful. I might (or rather defiantly will) get in touch with you a bit later on with some questions/clarifications and for some feedback on beta version of the reports. :yo:


Anytime Andreyx! You're most welcome. I'd be glad to be of any help to the prospective migrants.


----------



## Majician

gurbaz singh said:


> hi folks,
> 
> new to this forum.
> 
> one query.
> i have applied visa on 28th nov and get medicals done for me and my family on 30th nov.
> 
> but when i am checking through immi account login--view health assesment for me and other members...
> it is showing below message
> 
> "A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter."
> 
> please help me to understand what does it means.
> 
> whether hospital hasnt uploaded medical reports yet ?


Don't worry same happened with me, it will be updated soon


----------



## faizan93

Hello guys.. i have a couple of questions if you can answer.

1. how much time does CO takes for additional documents ( medicals and PCC in my case ) to assess and grant visa ?

2. is there a whatsapp group for people who have lodged against SC 189 ?


----------



## andreyx108b

faizan93 said:


> Hello guys.. i have a couple of questions if you can answer. 1. how much time does CO takes for additional documents ( medicals and PCC in my case ) to assess and grant visa ? 2. is there a whatsapp group for people who have lodged against SC 189 ?


1. Anything from 10 days to 12 weeks... 

2. pm me your number


----------



## faizan93

andreyx108b said:


> 1. Anything from 10 days to 12 weeks...
> 
> 2. pm me your number


Thank you andrey. I have sent you my number in PM.


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

faizan93 said:


> Hello guys.. i have a couple of questions if you can answer.
> 
> 1. how much time does CO takes for additional documents ( medicals and PCC in my case ) to assess and grant visa ?
> 
> 2. is there a whatsapp group for people who have lodged against SC 189 ?


Hey faizan,

A couple of questions from your question:

1.a What Medical is the CO asking for other than the Health Assessment that is done through a health assessment service provider? 

1.b PCC I understand is Police Clearance Certificate?

2. I don't know about one.


----------



## faizan93

Hey,

By medical i meant health assessment and PCC is police clearance certificate ofcourse.




alittlehelpneeded said:


> Hey faizan,
> 
> A couple of questions from your question:
> 
> 1.a What Medical is the CO asking for other than the Health Assessment that is done through a health assessment service provider?
> 
> 1.b PCC I understand is Police Clearance Certificate?
> 
> 2. I don't know about one.


----------



## desiSydney

Nostalgia Nut said:


> He is definitely authorised to issue the letter! He is the unit head for our plant. Our company has other plants throughout the country. My boss is the head of this plant I'm working at. The letterhead itself is the letterhead for this plant and he's the overall head. The letterhead is not from my company head office.



I hope you are aware that you can also use "Statutory Declaration
OATHS ACT 1900, NSW, NINTH SCHEDULE" and get it signed by Justice of Peace in case you are in Australia or an authorised witness usually a notary.
There is a format where you can fill in details of your roles and responsibility and need to be signed by your line manager or immediate supervisor.

Let me know if you need more info


----------



## parash.bhattarai

I am planning to apply for 189 visa very soon.I was in UAE during last 5 years and spent 16 months and 9 months respectively on to different occasion. I'm in need of police clearance. I called UAE embassy in Canberra, they said it takes 4 months to get it...is there any fastest way to get it quickly and what's the procedure???
thanks


----------



## Ajeet

andreyx108b said:


> 1. Anything from 10 days to 12 weeks...
> 
> 2. pm me your number


Great work, Andrey!

I am also sending you a private question. Please answer.
Thanks


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Can anyone tell me what procedure does the case officer follow as we lodge our 
visa. How does he validate our certificate and results etc.


----------



## alokagrawal

*189 Visa Grant*

Guys,

Got the golden grant letter today. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the letter today morning. 
I claimed 5 points for work exp so I was expecting employment verification by DIBP but it seems nothing as such happened.

I uploaded all the documents which I had. All the payslips (from day 1 to till date), promotion letters, offer letter etc.

Got the grant in 16 days :second:


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

desiSydney said:


> I hope you are aware that you can also use "Statutory Declaration
> OATHS ACT 1900, NSW, NINTH SCHEDULE" and get it signed by Justice of Peace in case you are in Australia or an authorised witness usually a notary.
> There is a format where you can fill in details of your roles and responsibility and need to be signed by your line manager or immediate supervisor.
> 
> Let me know if you need more info


Thanks but I think I need to just wait now. Will let you know if I need info.


----------



## shrif

alokagrawal said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the golden grant letter today. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the letter today morning.
> I claimed 5 points for work exp so I was expecting employment verification by DIBP but it seems nothing as such happened.
> 
> I uploaded all the documents which I had. All the payslips (from day 1 to till date), promotion letters, offer letter etc.
> 
> Got the grant in 16 days :second:


Congratulation..all the best


----------



## haisergeant

Hi everyone,

My friend, who has positive assess for software and his wife, has positive assess for internal audit.
Is it possible to claim partner points?


----------



## gaus

alokagrawal said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the golden grant letter today. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the letter today morning.
> I claimed 5 points for work exp so I was expecting employment verification by DIBP but it seems nothing as such happened.
> 
> I uploaded all the documents which I had. All the payslips (from day 1 to till date), promotion letters, offer letter etc.
> 
> Got the grant in 16 days :second:


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## DHAVAL.MERCHANT

wallse said:


> I got my skills assessment back on the 8th Jan, Lodged my EOI on the 8th Jan and got my invite on the 9th Jan, and have lodged my application today - 11th Jan. My medical is booked for the 15th Jan, just waiting for Police checks to come back from UK and Australia. This week I will mostly be copying all of our documents and getting them certified before uploading. Looking forward to sharing experiences!


Can you help me with the procedure for the 189?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



alokagrawal said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the golden grant letter today. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the letter today morning.
> I claimed 5 points for work exp so I was expecting employment verification by DIBP but it seems nothing as such happened.
> 
> I uploaded all the documents which I had. All the payslips (from day 1 to till date), promotion letters, offer letter etc.
> 
> Got the grant in 16 days :second:


----------



## MavyWills

alokagrawal said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the golden grant letter today. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the letter today morning.
> I claimed 5 points for work exp so I was expecting employment verification by DIBP but it seems nothing as such happened.
> 
> I uploaded all the documents which I had. All the payslips (from day 1 to till date), promotion letters, offer letter etc.
> 
> Got the grant in 16 days :second:


congratulations, we still in the traumatic wilderness of not knowing how things are progressing, hopefully soon as well:confused2:


----------



## alokagrawal

MavyWills said:


> congradulations, we still in the traumatic wildnerness of not knowing how things are progressing, hopefully soon as well:confused2:


Hi MavyWills,
Thanks for your wishes. 
One suggestion for all :
If you want speedy direct grant then don't wait for CO assignment. Upload as many docs as you can. PCCs, Medicals, form 80, form 1221, photographs , payslips, employment reference letters on the letterheads etc.

If the CO feels that there are enough documents to back your work experience then he/she may not go for employment verification.

The bottom line is : Don't give a chance to the CO to ask you any extra documents.


----------



## MavyWills

alokagrawal said:


> Hi MavyWills,
> Thanks for your wishes.
> One suggestion for all :
> If you want speedy direct grant then don't wait for CO assignment. Upload as many docs as you can. PCCs, Medicals, form 80, form 1221, photographs , payslips, employment reference letters on the letterheads etc.
> 
> If the CO feels that there are enough documents to back your work experience then he/she may not go for employment verification.
> 
> The bottom line is : Don't give a chance to the CO to ask you any extra documents.


quite unfortunately for me he asked me for medicals well before they have cleared and since the clinic i attended is not having emedical client i might have to wait for quite some time as they say it takes close to 8 weeks for them to be sent to Australia and cleared by DIBP. this thing is stressful bro also considering the mean HR I have in my organisation. things don't look that easy though i know i will sail through


----------



## sandipgp

alokagrawal said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the golden grant letter today. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the letter today morning.
> I claimed 5 points for work exp so I was expecting employment verification by DIBP but it seems nothing as such happened.
> 
> I uploaded all the documents which I had. All the payslips (from day 1 to till date), promotion letters, offer letter etc.
> 
> Got the grant in 16 days :second:


Congratulations. All the Best.


----------



## nishantdhote

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Can anyone tell me what procedure does the case officer follow as we lodge our
> visa. How does he validate our certificate and results etc.


Nobody knows exact procedure from what i have seen- the first thing CO does after he gets your case 
-Is to calculate if you have the no points you are claiming,next thing he will check is the health and police clearance records, after that he will check your supporting documents like-certificates,pay slips, form 80/1221- maybe get it all verified or give a direct grant depending on various factors..if case officer not happy with your documents, he will ask you for more evidence or documents..


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Alooook my friend congratulations so happppy for u :tada::tada::tada::tada::tada:


----------



## gd2015

alokagrawal said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the golden grant letter today. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the letter today morning.
> I claimed 5 points for work exp so I was expecting employment verification by DIBP but it seems nothing as such happened.
> 
> I uploaded all the documents which I had. All the payslips (from day 1 to till date), promotion letters, offer letter etc.
> 
> Got the grant in 16 days :second:


Many congrats to you Alok.


----------



## aussieit

*Medical before invite*



alokagrawal said:


> Hi MavyWills,
> Thanks for your wishes.
> One suggestion for all :
> If you want speedy direct grant then don't wait for CO assignment. Upload as many docs as you can. PCCs, Medicals, form 80, form 1221, photographs , payslips, employment reference letters on the letterheads etc.
> 
> If the CO feels that there are enough documents to back your work experience then he/she may not go for employment verification.
> 
> The bottom line is : Don't give a chance to the CO to ask you any extra documents.


Hi alokagrawal,

How did you do medicals even before receiving an invite.
As fas as I know we need a HAP ID ,TRN and all no??
Kindly advice


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

alokagrawal said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the golden grant letter today. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the letter today morning.
> I claimed 5 points for work exp so I was expecting employment verification by DIBP but it seems nothing as such happened.
> 
> I uploaded all the documents which I had. All the payslips (from day 1 to till date), promotion letters, offer letter etc.
> 
> Got the grant in 16 days :second:


Wow nice nice! I remember you from the EA thread.  Hearty congratulations to you! What's your visa lodged date? Sorry I can't see signatures thru this phone app.


----------



## gd2015

aussieit said:


> Hi alokagrawal,
> 
> How did you do medicals even before receiving an invite.
> As fas as I know we need a HAP ID ,TRN and all no??
> Kindly advice


You can get medicals done before invite. Login to immi account and create a new application for health declaration, fill the form and submit. HAP ID will get generated. I did the same.


----------



## kamikaze87

Hi guys,

I and my wife got the grant letters today after clicking the Information provided button for 2 hours.

Many thanks to our forum especially Keeda and other helpful friends.

Wish you guys all the best.

Thanks.


----------



## sandipgp

kamikaze87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I and my wife got the grant letters today after clicking the Information provided button for 2 hours.
> 
> Many thanks to our forum especially Keeda and other helpful friends.
> 
> Wish you guys all the best.
> 
> Thanks.


Wow. Congratulations. As if CO was waiting for you to press the button.


----------



## kanuz

Hello guys,

I have called up the Immi office today to check on my visa status (189 Subclass) and she told me that the documents has been received and the CO will get back to you but can't say the time frame when it will be done. Asked to wait for a response.

I didn't speak to the CO, do you guys suggest to call them after a week to connect to the CO directly and get his views on my application?

PTE : 20 Points, Total 65 Points - App lodged : 28 July 2015, CO allocation : 16 Sep 2015, Documents uploaded - 9 Oct, Awaiting grant


----------



## seledi

Probably today is meant for civil Engineers 

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## nishantdhote

kanuz said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have called up the Immi office today to check on my visa status (189 Subclass) and she told me that the documents has been received and the CO will get back to you but can't say the time frame when it will be done. Asked to wait for a response.
> 
> I didn't speak to the CO, do you guys suggest to call them after a week to connect to the CO directly and get his views on my application?
> 
> PTE : 20 Points, Total 65 Points - App lodged : 28 July 2015, CO allocation : 16 Sep 2015, Documents uploaded - 9 Oct, Awaiting grant


Are we allowed to call the case officers ? I haven't come across anyone who spoke to their case officer, anyone in the forum who spoke??


----------



## kanuz

Congrats kamikaze87! That's awesome


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

alokagrawal said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the golden grant letter today. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the letter today morning.
> I claimed 5 points for work exp so I was expecting employment verification by DIBP but it seems nothing as such happened.
> 
> I uploaded all the documents which I had. All the payslips (from day 1 to till date), promotion letters, offer letter etc.
> 
> Got the grant in 16 days :second:


Congrats Alokagrawal...


----------



## kanuz

No idea Nishant, I haven't heard either, can anyone throw some light on it


----------



## sumitrb

Guys,

During the HR verification, does the Immi department specifically mention they are calling as part of PR Visa verification process or do they just mention it is for verification for Aus visa?

I am claiming 15 points for work exp, so pretty sure would receive the verification based on the threads here. Kindly let me know what are they asking the HR so I can prep you my HR accordingly.

Thanks
Sumit 



KeeDa said:


> I wish I did, but people don't often tell us how many work points they claimed, or at least I am not keeping a track about this. Note to Andy: might as well add this field in the tracker.
> 
> 
> 
> I know one from Feb, three from March, four from April, about half a dozen from May to June, and similar number of applicants between July to August who are still waiting. Baring a few of them delayed due to either employment or some other personal reason, most others are waiting for reasons unknown.


----------



## nishantdhote

sumitrb said:


> Guys,
> 
> During the HR verification, does the Immi department specifically mention they are calling as part of PR Visa verification process or do they just mention it is for verification for Aus visa?
> 
> I am claiming 15 points for work exp, so pretty sure would receive the verification based on the threads here. Kindly let me know what are they asking the HR so I can prep you my HR accordingly.
> 
> Thanks
> Sumit


Dear Sumit,

When they called my HR - the person said he was calling for verifying employment details for processing Australian visa- and after that they sent an email to confirm if the info given by me was correct

regards
Nishant


----------



## sumitrb

Thanks Nishant for the quick response.

Do you know if they just mentioned about processing Aus visa in general or immigration visa when they called or in the email they sent?

Wanted to get an idea if they disclose that I have applied for an immigration visa so I can talk to my HR and appraise them beforehand accordingly

Thanks
Sumit



nishantdhote said:


> Dear Sumit,
> 
> When they called my HR - the person said he was calling for verifying employment details for processing Australian visa- and after that they sent an email to confirm if the info given by me was correct
> 
> regards
> Nishant


----------



## nishantdhote

sumitrb said:


> Thanks Nishant for the quick response.
> 
> Do you know if they just mentioned about processing Aus visa in general or immigration visa when they called or in the email they sent?
> 
> Wanted to get an idea if they disclose that I have applied for an immigration visa so I can talk to my HR and appraise them beforehand accordingly
> 
> Thanks
> Sumit


 i checked with my HR just now- she said, the person said the call was regarding *Australian Visa* for me- my HR understood it was for immigration, as they wont call if i had applied for just a tourist visa.

Although the person from consulate did not say the word "PR"- my HR understood, this was for PR , so i suggest inform your HR as well, because if the HR asks the officer why is this verification for, the person may say for PR in Australia, as Im sure the Australian authorities wont lie.


----------



## alokagrawal

aussieit said:


> Hi alokagrawal,
> 
> How did you do medicals even before receiving an invite.
> As fas as I know we need a HAP ID ,TRN and all no??
> Kindly advice


Gd2015 has already replied to your query


----------



## alokagrawal

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Wow nice nice! I remember you from the EA thread.  Hearty congratulations to you! What's your visa lodged date? Sorry I can't see signatures thru this phone app.


Thanks buddy 

23rd Nov 2015.


----------



## nishantdhote

sumitrb said:


> Thanks Nishant for the quick response.
> 
> Do you know if they just mentioned about processing Aus visa in general or immigration visa when they called or in the email they sent?
> 
> Wanted to get an idea if they disclose that I have applied for an immigration visa so I can talk to my HR and appraise them beforehand accordingly
> 
> Thanks
> Sumit


After the call from Australian consulate in Dubai, asking for my details they sent an email to HR which was like below..

Dear HRXXXX

Further to our telephone discussion, grateful if you can confirm the following:

• Is Mr Nishant XXX currently employed by your company? 
• Exact dates of his employment? 
• His position/job title. 
• Duties/responsibilities of Mr Nishant XX
• Whether he is working part time or full time in the company. If part time, then how many hours per week was he working? 
• Did Nishant XXX change position since he started his employment? 
• What is his current salary? 
• Confirmation whether the attached reference letter has been issued by the referee. Is his Manager authorized to issue a reference letter.
• Is the referee working on the listed position? 


My HR gave the same info- as all of this was listed in the letter submitted and confirmed all info from letter was correct.. 

My HR was a bit upset as i had not informed HR about Australian PR process Only my boss was aware, but thankfully it went well and the HR did not goof up.

So i suggest you please keep your HR in loop-


----------



## home1305

Thanks a lot for the answer.
Sorry moderator, i guess it happened un-intentionally.. I dont know how to reply by quoting the message.


----------



## MavyWills

sumitrb said:


> Guys,
> 
> During the HR verification, does the Immi department specifically mention they are calling as part of PR Visa verification process or do they just mention it is for verification for Aus visa?
> 
> I am claiming 15 points for work exp, so pretty sure would receive the verification based on the threads here. Kindly let me know what are they asking the HR so I can prep you my HR accordingly.
> 
> Thanks
> Sumit


I haven't had a work verification as yet but knowing how rude and mean my HR is , I went for a confirmation of employment and told them that i am sponsoring my sister studying in Australia and she intends to renew her visa as such they want to know my employment details and they will contact you regarding my employment. She refused to include my RnRs and i uploaded that letter together with one with RnRs from my Direct Supervisor. Will see when we get there at least they know they wrote a letter for the Australian Immigration to do with a visa and wont get surpsrised when asked by embassy.:confused2:


----------



## sumitrb

Thanks Nishant for the details.




nishantdhote said:


> After the call from Australian consulate in Dubai, asking for my details they sent an email to HR which was like below..
> 
> Dear HRXXXX
> 
> Further to our telephone discussion, grateful if you can confirm the following:
> 
> • Is Mr Nishant XXX currently employed by your company?
> • Exact dates of his employment?
> • His position/job title.
> • Duties/responsibilities of Mr Nishant XX
> • Whether he is working part time or full time in the company. If part time, then how many hours per week was he working?
> • Did Nishant XXX change position since he started his employment?
> • What is his current salary?
> • Confirmation whether the attached reference letter has been issued by the referee. Is his Manager authorized to issue a reference letter.
> • Is the referee working on the listed position?
> 
> 
> My HR gave the same info- as all of this was listed in the letter submitted and confirmed all info from letter was correct..
> 
> My HR was a bit upset as i had not informed HR about Australian PR process Only my boss was aware, but thankfully it went well and the HR did not goof up.
> 
> So i suggest you please keep your HR in loop-


----------



## oz_rockz

My CO contacted today requesting for PCC and medicals. It's been more than 5 days since I did my medicals but it seems like they not updated it online. Should I contact the clinic?


----------



## gaus

kamikaze87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I and my wife got the grant letters today after clicking the Information provided button for 2 hours.
> 
> Many thanks to our forum especially Keeda and other helpful friends.
> 
> Wish you guys all the best.
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations!!! All the best for the future!


----------



## Umas

Hi,

w.r.t employment verification, my case is different. Can you please help.

1. Company A from 2006 to 2010 (Points claimed from 2008, Have HR letter but abstract one, So used SD)
2. Company B from 2010 to 2014 (points claimed for this employment period, Have HR role letter given by HR itself, So no issues here)
3. Again Company A from 2014 to till date (No points claimed form this employment period and have no HR letter and no SD also)

During my ACS assessment, I asked for HR role letter from company A (i.e for the year 2006 to 2010) and they gave it. However, HR role letter was very abstract and it did not meet the ACS criteria particulary Roles and responsibility part. So, I sent that letter to ACS through e-mail and asked for their suggestion, whether I can use that letter for assessment. ACS said, please do an affidavit and I did the affidavit from my team leader.

Now, again I asked for HR role letter from company A (i.e for the year 2014 to till date), But it was denied saying company policy does not allow such letter for live employees and I could not come up with SD also. So did not claim any point for this employment period. 

So, my question is whether I will let know the HR from Company A about the possible verification OR immi does not share the SD we submitted to ACS with HR people?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

kamikaze87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I and my wife got the grant letters today after clicking the Information provided button for 2 hours.
> 
> Many thanks to our forum especially Keeda and other helpful friends.
> 
> Wish you guys all the best.
> 
> Thanks.


Congrats!  Visa lodged date? Sorry my phone app doesn't show signatures.


----------



## tauseef

*Visa grant*

Dear All,

I finally received the GOLDEN EMAIL for my family (Me, Wife and Kid) on 5th December 2015, just a week after I provided my consent to reduce points. After CO contacted me to provide my consent to reduce points, I was in a dilemma whether to provide consent or fight for my rights to seek input as to what resulted in points reduction. After sending multiple emails and calling them, I didn't received any valuable feedback other than that one of my employment episode was not verifiable. They never told me which one. 

As the deadline was near, I prayed to ALLAH and submitted my consent as I did submitted all the plethora of documents as per forum guidelines with utmost honesty. Hanging by a thread for mere 7 sleepless nights, the golden email arrived on early Saturday (5-12-2015) which took all of my family with a surprise. 

Hats-of to all those who helped me over this forum from the start of EOI, IELTS on the way to NSW, 190 VISA application process/documents and finally for when points reduction email was sent. 

This forum is just a blessing and I strongly believe that digital content available over this forum is awesome and it really helps to answer your queries in detail and you will never need any agent to file your case if you follow their guidelines religiously.

In the end, I would like the senior members to point me towards latest preparation threads that can ease the process of relocation including accommodation, transport, driving license, job search, socializing, mandatory things to bring from homeland etc.


----------



## deepgill

tauseef said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the GOLDEN EMAIL for my family (Me, Wife and Kid) on 5th December 2015, just a week after I provided my consent to reduce points. After CO contacted me to provide my consent to reduce points, I was in a dilemma whether to provide consent or fight for my rights to seek input as to what resulted in points reduction. After sending multiple emails and calling them, I didn't received any valuable feedback other than that one of my employment episode was not verifiable. They never told me which one.
> 
> As the deadline was near, I prayed to ALLAH and submitted my consent as I did submitted all the plethora of documents as per forum guidelines with utmost honesty. Hanging by a thread for mere 7 sleepless nights, the golden email arrived on early Saturday (5-12-2015) which took all of my family with a surprise.
> 
> Hats-of to all those who helped me over this forum from the start of EOI, IELTS on the way to NSW, 190 VISA application process/documents and finally for when points reduction email was sent.
> 
> This forum is just a blessing and I strongly believe that digital content available over this forum is awesome and it really helps to answer your queries in detail and you will never need any agent to file your case if you follow their guidelines religiously.
> 
> In the end, I would like the senior members to point me towards latest preparation threads that can ease the process of relocation including accommodation, transport, driving license, job search, socializing, mandatory things to bring from homeland etc.


 Congratulations.. Tauseef. After long wait and struggle you got your grant. Enjoy and free from tension dear


----------



## surkam

*Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Received My Grant Today 



EOI Date submitted:18 /06/2015 , invited 2 Aug 2015 ; Visa Lodge: 24-Sep-2015:juggle: , CO COntact:26/10/2015:juggle: , Grant 09-Dec-2015:second:lane:


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

tauseef said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the GOLDEN EMAIL for my family (Me, Wife and Kid) on 5th December 2015, just a week after I provided my consent to reduce points. After CO contacted me to provide my consent to reduce points, I was in a dilemma whether to provide consent or fight for my rights to seek input as to what resulted in points reduction. After sending multiple emails and calling them, I didn't received any valuable feedback other than that one of my employment episode was not verifiable. They never told me which one.
> 
> As the deadline was near, I prayed to ALLAH and submitted my consent as I did submitted all the plethora of documents as per forum guidelines with utmost honesty. Hanging by a thread for mere 7 sleepless nights, the golden email arrived on early Saturday (5-12-2015) which took all of my family with a surprise.
> 
> Hats-of to all those who helped me over this forum from the start of EOI, IELTS on the way to NSW, 190 VISA application process/documents and finally for when points reduction email was sent.
> 
> This forum is just a blessing and I strongly believe that digital content available over this forum is awesome and it really helps to answer your queries in detail and you will never need any agent to file your case if you follow their guidelines religiously.
> 
> In the end, I would like the senior members to point me towards latest preparation threads that can ease the process of relocation including accommodation, transport, driving license, job search, socializing, mandatory things to bring from homeland etc.


Congratulations, have a great time ahead. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus

tauseef said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the GOLDEN EMAIL for my family (Me, Wife and Kid) on 5th December 2015, just a week after I provided my consent to reduce points. After CO contacted me to provide my consent to reduce points, I was in a dilemma whether to provide consent or fight for my rights to seek input as to what resulted in points reduction. After sending multiple emails and calling them, I didn't received any valuable feedback other than that one of my employment episode was not verifiable. They never told me which one.
> 
> As the deadline was near, I prayed to ALLAH and submitted my consent as I did submitted all the plethora of documents as per forum guidelines with utmost honesty. Hanging by a thread for mere 7 sleepless nights, the golden email arrived on early Saturday (5-12-2015) which took all of my family with a surprise.
> 
> Hats-of to all those who helped me over this forum from the start of EOI, IELTS on the way to NSW, 190 VISA application process/documents and finally for when points reduction email was sent.
> 
> This forum is just a blessing and I strongly believe that digital content available over this forum is awesome and it really helps to answer your queries in detail and you will never need any agent to file your case if you follow their guidelines religiously.
> 
> In the end, I would like the senior members to point me towards latest preparation threads that can ease the process of relocation including accommodation, transport, driving license, job search, socializing, mandatory things to bring from homeland etc.


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## gaus

surkam said:


> Received My Grant Today
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Date submitted:18 /06/2015 , invited 2 Aug 2015 ; Visa Lodge: 24-Sep-2015:juggle: , CO COntact:26/10/2015:juggle: , Grant 09-Dec-2015:second:lane:


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## Vinvid

surkam said:


> Received My Grant Today
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Date submitted:18 /06/2015 , invited 2 Aug 2015 ; Visa Lodge: 24-Sep-2015:juggle: , CO COntact:26/10/2015:juggle: , Grant 09-Dec-2015:second:lane:



Congrats !!!.....


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Congrats tauseef! 



surkam said:


> Received My Grant Today
> 
> EOI Date submitted:18 /06/2015 , invited 2 Aug 2015 ; Visa Lodge: 24-Sep-2015:juggle: , CO COntact:26/10/2015:juggle: , Grant 09-Dec-2015:second:lane:


Congrats! Any employment verification happened?


----------



## MavyWills

Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> w.r.t employment verification, my case is different. Can you please help.
> 
> 1. Company A from 2006 to 2010 (Points claimed from 2008, Have HR letter but abstract one, So used SD)
> 2. Company B from 2010 to 2014 (points claimed for this employment period, Have HR role letter given by HR itself, So no issues here)
> 3. Again Company A from 2014 to till date (No points claimed form this employment period and have no HR letter and no SD also)
> 
> During my ACS assessment, I asked for HR role letter from company A (i.e for the year 2006 to 2010) and they gave it. However, HR role letter was very abstract and it did not meet the ACS criteria particulary Roles and responsibility part. So, I sent that letter to ACS through e-mail and asked for their suggestion, whether I can use that letter for assessment. ACS said, please do an affidavit and I did the affidavit from my team leader.
> 
> Now, again I asked for HR role letter from company A (i.e for the year 2014 to till date), But it was denied saying company policy does not allow such letter for live employees and I could not come up with SD also. So did not claim any point for this employment period.
> 
> So, my question is whether I will let know the HR from Company A about the possible verification OR immi does not share the SD we submitted to ACS with HR people?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


seems they share but dont think it could be a big issue. keep praying


----------



## surkam

nope... didnt do any verification.


----------



## surkam

didnt do any verification


----------



## surkam

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats tauseef!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Any employment verification happened?


No...not done thankfully


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

surkam said:


> Received My Grant Today
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Date submitted:18 /06/2015 , invited 2 Aug 2015 ; Visa Lodge: 24-Sep-2015:juggle: , CO COntact:26/10/2015:juggle: , Grant 09-Dec-2015:second:lane:


Congrats Surkam...
Did they mention any IED?!


----------



## Vinvid

surkam said:


> Received My Grant Today
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Date submitted:18 /06/2015 , invited 2 Aug 2015 ; Visa Lodge: 24-Sep-2015:juggle: , CO COntact:26/10/2015:juggle: , Grant 09-Dec-2015:second:lane:



Could you please share the below info :

Whats ur occupation code ?
Points claimed for work exp ?
Did the CO ask for any additional docs ?
Which GSM ?

Thanks
Vinvid


----------



## ansvin

Finally got our grants today 09-Dec-15

But,the only glitch is that our IED is 19-Dec-15...10 days....


Our timeline from what I can remember:-

Visa Lodged: 26-May-15
CO Contact: 17-July-15
Meds and PCC: 31-July-15 submitted
CO Contact for Form 80: 26-Sep-15
Contacted dept.: 26ish Oct'15
CO Contact for hubby's add.PCC: 9 Nov 15 (submitted: 13-Nov-15)
Contacted dept.: 1-Dec-15
Grant: 9-Dec-15


----------



## andreyx108b

ansvin said:


> Finally got our grants today 09-Dec-15
> 
> But,the only glitch is that our IED is 19-Dec-15...10 days....
> 
> 
> Our timeline from what I can remember:-
> 
> Visa Lodged: 26-May-15
> CO Contact: 17-July-15
> Meds and PCC: 31-July-15 submitted
> CO Contact for Form 80: 26-Sep-15
> Contacted dept.: 26ish Oct'15
> CO Contact for hubby's add.PCC: 9 Nov 15 (submitted: 13-Nov-15)
> Contacted dept.: 1-Dec-15
> Grant: 9-Dec-15


Congrats!


----------



## nishantdhote

ansvin said:


> Finally got our grants today 09-Dec-15
> 
> But,the only glitch is that our IED is 19-Dec-15...10 days....
> 
> 
> Our timeline from what I can remember:-
> 
> Visa Lodged: 26-May-15
> CO Contact: 17-July-15
> Meds and PCC: 31-July-15 submitted
> CO Contact for Form 80: 26-Sep-15
> Contacted dept.: 26ish Oct'15
> CO Contact for hubby's add.PCC: 9 Nov 15 (submitted: 13-Nov-15)
> Contacted dept.: 1-Dec-15
> Grant: 9-Dec-15


Congrats Your case officer was from which team, Adelaide or Brisbane ?
How can you have IED,your signature says you already in Australia ?


----------



## kenny_lowe23

ansvin said:


> Finally got our grants today 09-Dec-15
> 
> But,the only glitch is that our IED is 19-Dec-15...10 days....
> 
> 
> Our timeline from what I can remember:-
> 
> Visa Lodged: 26-May-15
> CO Contact: 17-July-15
> Meds and PCC: 31-July-15 submitted
> CO Contact for Form 80: 26-Sep-15
> Contacted dept.: 26ish Oct'15
> CO Contact for hubby's add.PCC: 9 Nov 15 (submitted: 13-Nov-15)
> Contacted dept.: 1-Dec-15
> Grant: 9-Dec-15


Congratulations...Do you plan to move by then or get an extensions?


----------



## arun32

what is the importance of Form 1221, is it mandatory


----------



## andreyx108b

arun32 said:


> what is the importance of Form 1221, is it mandatory


Its not, but it is often requested. So upload it.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

What sort of indication do we receive when our file is under process?


----------



## shanks957

Hi Arun

Its better to fill it and upload. Its very similar to Form 80.

My observation:The CO does come back for this document in cases where the work experience is significant for you and wife.



arun32 said:


> what is the importance of Form 1221, is it mandatory


----------



## Cgarik

can somebody help me..

when i applied visa , under attachments i had this button view health assesments ...i clicked filled application and currently going for medicals....

when i was reading in health declarations support.. My health declarations

they mentioned i should wait untill co contacts or mail comes.... if you loged visa..not sure shoul i go or not


----------



## andreyx108b

Cgarik said:


> can somebody help me..
> 
> when i applied visa , under attachments i had this button view health assesments ...i clicked filled application and currently going for medicals....
> 
> when i was reading in health declarations support.. My health declarations
> 
> they mentioned i should wait untill co contacts or mail comes.... if you loged visa..not sure shoul i go or not



You can do it any time. Just get your HapID. 

Good luck.


----------



## MavyWills

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> What sort of indication do we receive when our file is under process?


if you happen to have front loaded everything you might not get any notification and would probably be in for a Direct Grant shocker. These days allocation of case officers is on average 7-15 days. Some lucky ones have even gotten grants in 16days, offshore. Keep hoping you could be the lucky one


----------



## SmartB

Cgarik said:


> can somebody help me..
> 
> when i applied visa , under attachments i had this button view health assesments ...i clicked filled application and currently going for medicals....
> 
> when i was reading in health declarations support.. My health declarations
> 
> they mentioned i should wait untill co contacts or mail comes.... if you loged visa..not sure shoul i go or not


Are you using eMedicals? Check again in a couple of days time, the status should change, assuming you have completed your medicals and same already submitted to DIBP.


----------



## MavyWills

Cgarik said:


> can somebody help me..
> 
> when i applied visa , under attachments i had this button view health assesments ...i clicked filled application and currently going for medicals....
> 
> when i was reading in health declarations support.. My health declarations
> 
> they mentioned i should wait untill co contacts or mail comes.... if you loged visa..not sure shoul i go or not


i would advice you go for it and generate your referral letter as this can enhance your chances for a direct grant without much infor being needed. also if you are in a country like the one im currently working where there are no emedical clinics it shortens your waiting time. im having to wait at least 8 weeks as my reports had to be couriered to Australian High Commission before being sent to Australia


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

MavyWills said:


> if you happen to have front loaded everything you might not get any notification and would probably be in for a Direct Grant shocker. These days allocation of case officers is on average 7-15 days. Some lucky ones have even gotten grants in 16days, offshore. Keep hoping you could be the lucky one


Thank you so much for the reply Mavy. I lodged in today and checked the file has 
not been picked up yet and its been exactly 11 days by now. Uploaded all documents and I am not claiming any work related points.


----------



## MavyWills

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Thank you so much for the reply Mavy. I lodged in today and checked the file has
> not been picked up yet and its been exactly 11 days by now. Uploaded all documents and I am not claiming any work related points.


then your case will be easy to deal with, had i known, i would have removed claims for work experience as they complicate and lengthen the process. Keep hoping, your turn:juggle: is near


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

MavyWills said:


> then your case will be easy to deal with, had i known, i would have removed claims for work experience as they complicate and lengthen the process. Keep hoping, your turn:juggle: is near


Hoping to receive the golden mail before Christmas.
Thanks again for your support.


----------



## andreyx108b

MavyWills said:


> then your case will be easy to deal with, had i known, i would have removed claims for work experience as they complicate and lengthen the process. Keep hoping, your turn:juggle: is near


Most of the cases still are picked up by CO withinh 4-6 weeks.

However, some were picked up really quick.


----------



## ansvin

Thanks...hoping for an extension


----------



## ansvin

nishantdhote said:


> Congrats Your case officer was from which team, Adelaide or Brisbane ?
> How can you have IED,your signature says you already in Australia ?


Adelaide....
We are not in Aus as of now....we have to be there not after 19-Dec-15


----------



## ansvin

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Congratulations...Do you plan to move by then or get an extensions?


Thanks Kenny....we are trying for an extension..let's see...


----------



## Ramsp

Hi Keeda or other exparts,

Can you please confirm the below point. Do we need to provide the passport-sized photograph?????

"Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should:
be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and
be labelled with the applicant's name"


----------



## rajeshm333

Hello seniors,

Need help regarding form 80 for self & dependent

For self:

1.how to fill unemployment detail from birth to first employment ( who supported and ....)

For dependent:

1. my spouse has a gap of 1 year during studies. Do we need to mention that gap details in educational or employment (Q19 & Q20 in form 80)

Regards 
Rajesh


----------



## andreyx108b

Ramsp said:


> Hi Keeda or other exparts, Can you please confirm the below point. Do we need to provide the passport-sized photograph????? "Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should: be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and be labelled with the applicant's name"


Its actually no longer needed. During the medicals you will be required to bring your photo anyway.

However, most of applicants still upload it.


----------



## MavyWills

Ramsp said:


> Hi Keeda or other exparts,
> 
> Can you please confirm the below point. Do we need to provide the passport-sized photograph?????
> 
> "Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should:
> be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and
> be labelled with the applicant's name"


i suppose its a 45x35mm photo on memory and you name it according to person appearing on photo before uploading. in essence even if you scan it then becomes a digital photo which you might then need to save that way. others please assist


----------



## surkam

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Congrats Surkam...
> Did they mention any IED?!


its by 29th oct 2016


----------



## surkam

Vinvid said:


> Could you please share the below info :
> 
> Whats ur occupation code ?
> Points claimed for work exp ?
> Did the CO ask for any additional docs ?
> Which GSM ?
> 
> Thanks
> Vinvid


Occupation code: 233512
Points claimed for wrk exp: 5
Additional docs:Self: Resume,reference letter from company HR,form 80,form 1221,medicals and pcc(Self and spouse)
GSM: gsm team brisbane.


----------



## civil189

alokagrawal said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Got the golden grant letter today. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the letter today morning.
> 
> I claimed 5 points for work exp so I was expecting employment verification by DIBP but it seems nothing as such happened.
> 
> 
> 
> I uploaded all the documents which I had. All the payslips (from day 1 to till date), promotion letters, offer letter etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Got the grant in 16 days :second:


Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

surkam said:


> its by 29th oct 2016


So anytime before 29th October 2016 right?


----------



## Majician

nishantdhote said:


> After the call from Australian consulate in Dubai, asking for my details they sent an email to HR which was like below..
> 
> Dear HRXXXX
> 
> Further to our telephone discussion, grateful if you can confirm the following:
> 
> • Is Mr Nishant XXX currently employed by your company?
> • Exact dates of his employment?
> • His position/job title.
> • Duties/responsibilities of Mr Nishant XX
> • Whether he is working part time or full time in the company. If part time, then how many hours per week was he working?
> • Did Nishant XXX change position since he started his employment?
> • What is his current salary?
> • Confirmation whether the attached reference letter has been issued by the referee. Is his Manager authorized to issue a reference letter.
> • Is the referee working on the listed position?
> 
> 
> My HR gave the same info- as all of this was listed in the letter submitted and confirmed all info from letter was correct..
> 
> My HR was a bit upset as i had not informed HR about Australian PR process Only my boss was aware, but thankfully it went well and the HR did not goof up.
> 
> So i suggest you please keep your HR in loop-


Can you tell me where is your case? Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## civil189

Help regarding pcc

1 my current address is different from passport address and I have rent agreement as the proof, will it work for pcc
2 my wife's address in passport is also different, same rent agreement could work with marriage certificate ( each other's name is not in passport )
Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieit

*Medicals Result*



gd2015 said:


> You can get medicals done before invite. Login to immi account and create a new application for health declaration, fill the form and submit. HAP ID will get generated. I did the same.


Hi,
Ok but by doing so when did you get to know the result??
Only after paying the fees??


----------



## milcah

Hi all
Could someone please clarify. ..
I have taken a black and white photocopy of my passport and have got it notarised. And have color scanned it.
Is this fine or should I color photocopy the passport and then get it notarised and then color scan it??
Does the same apply for other docs too like degree certificate ate, mark list etc,...?


----------



## andreyx108b

milcah said:


> Hi all Could someone please clarify. .. I have taken a black and white photocopy of my passport and have got it notarised. And have color scanned it. Is this fine or should I color photocopy the passport and then get it notarised and then color scan it?? Does the same apply for other docs too like degree certificate ate, mark list etc,...?


For visa lodge - just color scan is enough. No need to notarize.


----------



## oz_rockz

My health assessment has been finalized and uploaded finally. Now I just need to submit my PCC and wait.


----------



## murtza4u

alokagrawal said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the golden grant letter today. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the letter today morning.
> I claimed 5 points for work exp so I was expecting employment verification by DIBP but it seems nothing as such happened.
> 
> I uploaded all the documents which I had. All the payslips (from day 1 to till date), promotion letters, offer letter etc.
> 
> Got the grant in 16 days :second:


Lots of congratulations and wish you best of luck for your future.


----------



## murtza4u

kamikaze87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I and my wife got the grant letters today after clicking the Information provided button for 2 hours.
> 
> Many thanks to our forum especially Keeda and other helpful friends.
> 
> Wish you guys all the best.
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations bro and best of luck for your future.


----------



## murtza4u

tauseef said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the GOLDEN EMAIL for my family (Me, Wife and Kid) on 5th December 2015, just a week after I provided my consent to reduce points. After CO contacted me to provide my consent to reduce points, I was in a dilemma whether to provide consent or fight for my rights to seek input as to what resulted in points reduction. After sending multiple emails and calling them, I didn't received any valuable feedback other than that one of my employment episode was not verifiable. They never told me which one.
> 
> As the deadline was near, I prayed to ALLAH and submitted my consent as I did submitted all the plethora of documents as per forum guidelines with utmost honesty. Hanging by a thread for mere 7 sleepless nights, the golden email arrived on early Saturday (5-12-2015) which took all of my family with a surprise.
> 
> Hats-of to all those who helped me over this forum from the start of EOI, IELTS on the way to NSW, 190 VISA application process/documents and finally for when points reduction email was sent.
> 
> This forum is just a blessing and I strongly believe that digital content available over this forum is awesome and it really helps to answer your queries in detail and you will never need any agent to file your case if you follow their guidelines religiously.
> 
> In the end, I would like the senior members to point me towards latest preparation threads that can ease the process of relocation including accommodation, transport, driving license, job search, socializing, mandatory things to bring from homeland etc.


Congratulations Tauseef... What a relief in the end :second:


----------



## murtza4u

surkam said:


> Received My Grant Today
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Date submitted:18 /06/2015 , invited 2 Aug 2015 ; Visa Lodge: 24-Sep-2015:juggle: , CO COntact:26/10/2015:juggle: , Grant 09-Dec-2015:second:lane:


Congratulations Sukram :second:


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Guys should I upload my pic and write my name on it?


----------



## Ajeet

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> So anytime before 29th October 2016 right?


Yes, validation trip before that date.


----------



## civil189

civil189 said:


> Help regarding pcc
> 
> 1 my current address is different from passport address and I have rent agreement as the proof, will it work for pcc
> 2 my wife's address in passport is also different, same rent agreement could work with marriage certificate ( each other's name is not in passport )
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSN

Hello seniors, i had my medical exam prior to lodgement but now CO came back asking for medicals. It was clearly stated on my immi account that no further action is required. What could be the reason for this?? What should i do??


----------



## MSN

Hello seniors, i had my medical exam prior to lodgement but now CO came back asking for medicals. It was clearly stated on my immi account that no further action is required. What could be the reason for this?? What should i do?? Thank you.


----------



## KeeDa

yasmeenaaa said:


> Guys should I upload my pic and write my name on it?


No need to write your name on it, but name the file accordingly.


----------



## KeeDa

MSN said:


> Hello seniors, i had my medical exam prior to lodgement but now CO came back asking for medicals. It was clearly stated on my immi account that no further action is required. What could be the reason for this?? What should i do?? Thank you.


Is this for you (adult) or some other person in your application?


----------



## MSN

Hu Keeda, it's for me and my spouse and two kids. We had arranged for medicals for all four and emedical clinic confirmed they had uploaded everything...what do u think i should do?? Appreciate your help.


----------



## MSN

Hi Keeda, it's for me and my spouse and two kids. We had arranged for medicals for all four and emedical clinic confirmed they had uploaded everything...what do u think i should do?? Appreciate your help.


----------



## haisergeant

MSN said:


> Hi Keeda, it's for me and my spouse and two kids. We had arranged for medicals for all four and emedical clinic confirmed they had uploaded everything...what do u think i should do?? Appreciate your help.


Did you input your medicals in the form 17 pages before lodging your application?


----------



## MSN

haisergeant said:


> Did you input your medicals in the form 17 pages before lodging your application?


I had arranged thru My Heath Declarations and filed out all required forms for that. Don't think it's 17 pages, though. May i know what this 17 page form is for??


----------



## DVP_322

Guys your advise is required.

My immediate boss is not ready to sign my Experience Reference letter. Pl. give your suggestion what to do. 

My CO has asked employment reference, Medical & PCC.

Pl. reply............


----------



## haisergeant

I mean:

Because you do medicals before lodging your application. So you created the My Health Declarations.
So if this is the case, you need to input your HAP ID into the 17 pages form. This is the form you fill to submit application, lodge your visa application.

My question is: Did you input your HAP ID into this form?


----------



## MSN

haisergeant said:


> I mean:
> 
> Because you do medicals before lodging your application. So you created the My Health Declarations.
> So if this is the case, you need to input your HAP ID into the 17 pages form. This is the form you fill to submit application, lodge your visa application.
> 
> My question is: Did you input your HAP ID into this form?


Ah sorry i know what u meant now. Yes, i did include HAP IDs for all 4 of us in the application. What do u propose i do now?


----------



## haisergeant

I think maybe they have mistakes. You can send them your HAP ID to check.


----------



## surkam

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> So anytime before 29th October 2016 right?


yes


----------



## surkam

DVP_322 said:


> Guys your advise is required.
> 
> My immediate boss is not ready to sign my Experience Reference letter. Pl. give your suggestion what to do.
> 
> My CO has asked employment reference, Medical & PCC.
> 
> Pl. reply............


You can ask your HR to do it .


----------



## DVP_322

surkam said:


> You can ask your HR to do it .


Thanks for your reply.

I am trying to get it from HR. 

But in case, HR will not give, is there any way.

Can submit without it. I have appoint letter, payslip etc...


----------



## Ajeet

DVP_322 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I am trying to get it from HR.
> 
> But in case, HR will not give, is there any way.
> 
> Can submit without it. I have appoint letter, payslip etc...


You can get that as statutory declaration from yourself or reference letter from your colleagues and mention the same to CO.

Have a bright future


----------



## DVP_322

bright future said:


> DVP_322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I am trying to get it from HR.
> 
> But in case, HR will not give, is there any way.
> 
> Can submit without it. I have appoint letter, payslip etc...
> 
> 
> 
> You can get that as statutory declaration from yourself or reference letter from your colleagues and mention the same to CO.
> 
> Have a bright future
Click to expand...




bright future said:


> DVP_322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I am trying to get it from HR.
> 
> But in case, HR will not give, is there any way.
> 
> Can submit without it. I have appoint letter, payslip etc...
> 
> 
> 
> You can get that as statutory declaration from yourself or reference letter from your colleagues and mention the same to CO.
> 
> Have a bright future
Click to expand...


I hv received letter from head of other department . Will it do. Will they contact to my HR.

Also tell me, how can I make statutory declaration


----------



## gurbaz singh

hi guys

can we see communication sent to our agent through our login ?


----------



## adds85

Greetings to all forum members 

Received PR today. Thank you all your responses and support. best of luck to all awaiting grant


----------



## Ajeet

adds85 said:


> Greetings to all forum members
> 
> Received PR today. Thank you all your responses and support. best of luck to all awaiting grant


Congrats mate!

Have a bright future


----------



## Ajeet

gurbaz singh said:


> hi guys
> 
> can we see communication sent to our agent through our login ?


It should have all the communications there, I suppose. Experts?


----------



## Ramsp

MSN said:


> Ah sorry i know what u meant now. Yes, i did include HAP IDs for all 4 of us in the application. What do u propose i do now?



Whats the age of ur kids.. If more than 2 years.. U need to go for retests if u lodged ur visa after 20th nov


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ajeet

DVP_322 said:


> I hv received letter from head of other department . Will it do. Will they contact to my HR.
> *
> Usually they contact the main number of your office and talk to the operator to make sure that number is correct. Then they want the operator to transfer the line to your HR or to your department head.*
> 
> Also tell me, how can I make statutory declaration


*Do a google search
*

Please see my answer in bold.


----------



## gaus

adds85 said:


> Greetings to all forum members
> 
> Received PR today. Thank you all your responses and support. best of luck to all awaiting grant



Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## MSN

Dear seniors, are medical tests for subclass 190 the same as 189??


----------



## andreyx108b

MSN said:


> Dear seniors, are medical tests for subclass 190 the same as 189??


Yes.


----------



## prasannakp84

*Changes in Medical Assessment??*

Any thoughts on this? 
New Arrangements for Health Examinations - eHealth

eHealth - Australian High Commission

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...arrangements-health-examinations-ehealth.html


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

*Family addition through form 1436 impact.*

Hi there, after lodging visa on 02-10-2015 CO asked (on 06-11-15) PCC, medicals and polio vaccination certificate which were completed till 12-11-2015.
I added my family on 25-11-15 through form 1436, and was waiting for fee deduction from credit card, upon my yesterday request to deduct fee coz i could not use my credit cards, in reply 2nd CO asked for IELTS of spouse. my CO is GSM brisbane.
My questions one by one below,
1- Can i assume that my remaining documents are reviewed and 2nd CO is satisfied with that.
2- Will he take again 6-8 week time to review it and is there chance that he may ask anything else for 3rd time as IELTS results are awaited on 18-12-15.
3- how much is VAC-2 cost.
Need expert opinion please,


----------



## KeeDa

bright future said:


> It should have all the communications there, I suppose. Experts?


Earlier till mid-November, the old system would not show correspondence in the dummy/ imported application. But when with the new upgraded system, some reported that they could see the correspondences at least during earlier days through this transition. I am not sure if this feature continues to stay or has it been removed again. You'll have to try it out for yourself.


----------



## kamikaze87

Hi guys,

If we are PR Holder and apply for higher degree study (master), do they require IELTS test result ?

Thanks.


----------



## Ajeet

kamikaze87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If we are PR Holder and apply for higher degree study (master), do they require IELTS test result ?
> 
> Thanks.


It will depend on the course requirement.


----------



## KeeDa

Irfan Bhatti said:


> Hi there, after lodging visa on 02-10-2015 CO asked (on 06-11-15) PCC, medicals and polio vaccination certificate which were completed till 12-11-2015.
> I added my family on 25-11-15 through form 1436, and was waiting for fee deduction from credit card, upon my yesterday request to deduct fee coz i could not use my credit cards, in reply 2nd CO asked for IELTS of spouse. my CO is GSM brisbane.
> My questions one by one below,
> 1- Can i assume that my remaining documents are reviewed and 2nd CO is satisfied with that.
> 2- Will he take again 6-8 week time to review it and is there chance that he may ask anything else for 3rd time as IELTS results are awaited on 18-12-15.
> 3- how much is VAC-2 cost.
> Need expert opinion please,


1. A request for documents almost certainly means that they've reviewed existing ones and are okay with them. There have been very few exceptions though and we've seen a few applicants being requested some more documents by yet another CO.

2. Most probably yes, but you never know.

3. AUD 4800 approx.


----------



## gaus

Guys

I got an IMMI Acknowledgement email on 13th November, but it's been radio silence since then and from what I know the employment verification has not been started (Praying that it doesn't get into that loop)

I know people have been waiting for long, but I'm getting impatient... what do you think it's worthwhile calling? has anyone been able to receive a status update other than "it's in process".


----------



## SmartB

MSN said:


> Hello seniors, i had my medical exam prior to lodgement but now CO came back asking for medicals. It was clearly stated on my immi account that no further action is required. What could be the reason for this?? What should i do?? Thank you.


Alternatively, you can print your Med result (print summary) from eMedicals and send to them. This will clearly show your HAP ID and that your result has been submitted to DIBP.


----------



## MSN

SmartB said:


> Alternatively, you can print your Med result (print summary) from eMedicals and send to them. This will clearly show your HAP ID and that your result has been submitted to DIBP.


Thank you!


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

KeeDa said:


> 1. A request for documents almost certainly means that they've reviewed existing ones and are okay with them. There have been very few exceptions though and we've seen a few applicants being requested some more documents by yet another CO.
> 
> 2. Most probably yes, but you never know.
> 
> 3. AUD 4800 approx.



Thanks a lot for your support keeda.


----------



## Heywb

adds85 said:


> Greetings to all forum members
> 
> Received PR today. Thank you all your responses and support. best of luck to all awaiting grant


Great .. Congrats


----------



## hassanaftab90

Hi All.
I am a little confused here, I hope u guys can help.
Is it mandatory for work points that the experience must be verified from the relevant authority? Or does it help in the processing of your visa in any way?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

hassanaftab90 said:


> Hi All. I am a little confused here, I hope u guys can help. Is it mandatory for work points that the experience must be verified from the relevant authority? Or does it help in the processing of your visa in any way? Thanks


If you have claimed points for work experience, then it is mandatory to supply evidence for this employment. 
I 
Ops, sorry misread you question. You need to do skills assessment. Some assessing bodies like ACS will require 2 years of work experience to be assessed positive. 

After the date you deemed skilled all your relevant to your anzsco code job - can be used for points, but you will have to provide evidence of such employment and its relevance to your anzsco.


----------



## wolfskin

The ball is now in DIBP's court . I am done with everything unless CO comes back again and ask about x/y/z documents. Eagerly waiting for the grand grant !!!


----------



## andreyx108b

wolfskin said:


> The ball is now in DIBP's court . I am done with everything unless CO comes back again and ask about x/y/z documents. Eagerly waiting for the grand grant !!!


Congrats mate! Soon you will get it.


----------



## wolfskin

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats mate! Soon you will get it.


Thanks Dear...


----------



## kanuz

Hello Guys,

One quick question. The employment verification part, is it done for all who applied for 189 visa?


----------



## andreyx108b

kanuz said:


> Hello Guys, One quick question. The employment verification part, is it done for all who applied for 189 visa?


Not all, however, very very often, especially for certain countries.


----------



## wolfskin

looks like my application has progressed, and thinking logically CO might have seen all the provided documents and asked for additional documents. 
"Touch Wood" looks like no verification for me ! Though I am not afraid of any verification to happen but no body for sure wants that including me 
After all I have provided all possible evidence for employment.


----------



## kanuz

Thanks Andrey, So India comes under that category?

I have uploaded all the documents requested by the CO. So do you think they will go for Emp Verification?

CO requested : PCC, Medicals, Form 80 & 1221 . All provided.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Great!

All The Best with the Grant !!!

I have also completed my Meds yesterday @ Ruby Hall AND have done my PCC today.




wolfskin said:


> The ball is now in DIBP's court . I am done with everything unless CO comes back again and ask about x/y/z documents. Eagerly waiting for the grand grant !!!


----------



## ad81

aussieit said:


> Hi alokagrawal,
> 
> How did you do medicals even before receiving an invite.
> As fas as I know we need a HAP ID ,TRN and all no??
> Kindly advice




You can generate your HAP IDs on immi.gov.au account and get your medicals done at any of the authorized panel doctors. I got the same done from Max in advance to avoid any delays later on...

Ajay


----------



## Jeeten#80

Completed my Medicals yesterday @ Ruby Hall Clinic and PCC today @ PSK Pune.

Awaiting Spouse PCC as police verification has been initiated. Somehow these people have lost her earlier Police Report.

Also for my 4 year old Daughter they have asked for TB test to be conducted. Results will be out tomorrow.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

wolfskin said:


> looks like my application has progressed, and thinking logically CO might have seen all the provided documents and asked for additional documents.
> "Touch Wood" looks like no verification for me ! Though I am not afraid of any verification to happen but no body for sure wants that including me
> After all I have provided all possible evidence for employment.


Hi Wolfskin,
I am a bit confused here. As soon as we lodge a visa it shows application in progress right or does it show application received?
Can you please help me with this?Please...


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

andreyx108b said:


> If you have claimed points for work experience, then it is mandatory to supply evidence for this employment.
> I
> Ops, sorry misread you question. You need to do skills assessment. Some assessing bodies like ACS will require 2 years of work experience to be assessed positive.
> 
> After the date you deemed skilled all your relevant to your anzsco code job - can be used for points, but you will have to provide evidence of such employment and its relevance to your anzsco.


Hi Andreyx108b,
I am a bit confused here. As soon as we lodge a visa it shows application in progress right or does it show application received?
Can you please help me with this?Please...


----------



## murtza4u

adds85 said:


> Greetings to all forum members
> 
> Received PR today. Thank you all your responses and support. best of luck to all awaiting grant


Congratulations and good luck for your future.


----------



## wolfskin

Jeeten#80 said:


> Great!
> 
> All The Best with the Grant !!!
> 
> I have also completed my Meds yesterday @ Ruby Hall AND have done my PCC today.


We must have crossed each other at Ruby Hall . It should be easy to recognize me because my little daughter was very noisy/ playful there


----------



## wolfskin

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Hi Wolfskin,
> I am a bit confused here. As soon as we lodge a visa it shows application in progress right or does it show application received?
> Can you please help me with this?Please...


I guess it is application received. Mine is now information requested. However I doubt seeing a status of in progress. Experts can clarify


----------



## ema_85

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Hi Wolfskin,
> I am a bit confused here. As soon as we lodge a visa it shows application in progress right or does it show application received?
> Can you please help me with this?Please...


The status changes to assessment in progress only if CO asks for additional documents and the information provided button is clicked.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

wolfskin said:


> I guess it is application received. Mine is now information requested. However I doubt seeing a status of in progress. Experts can clarify


So if a person is about to get a direct grant he/she won't come to know ..
It will just show application received U mean ?!


----------



## sandipgp

Whoever did the new mountex TB tests for KIDS. What do they check means should the size of that mark after test be very big or no mark at all or small mark...?any idea..


----------



## wolfskin

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> So if a person is about to get a direct grant he/she won't come to know ..
> It will just show application received U mean ?!


Sorry I didn't mean that, anyways my case is not direct grant.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

ema_85 said:


> The status changes to assessment in progress only if CO asks for additional documents and the information provided button is clicked.


I am a bit confused can You please explain me ..
I lodged my application and it shows application received ..
I uploaded my documents as You can check my signature..
Now what happens next can anyone help me out please..


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

wolfskin said:


> Sorry I didn't mean that, anyways my case is not direct grant.


Can You please atleast tell me how can I know wheter my file has been picked up ..
All I can see is application received..


----------



## KeeDa

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> So if a person is about to get a direct grant he/she won't come to know ..
> It will just show application received U mean ?!


Yes: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8851602-post11659.html



Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Can You please atleast tell me how can I know wheter my file has been picked up ..
> All I can see is application received..


You will never know that unless you call and enquire. You can use this page to get an idea: http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Some (very few) applicants do receive an "assessment commenced" email to notify them of CO allocation. Their status still stays as "Application received" though.


----------



## ema_85

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> I am a bit confused can You please explain me ..
> I lodged my application and it shows application received ..
> I uploaded my documents as You can check my signature..
> Now what happens next can anyone help me out please..


Once you lodge the application, the status is Ápplication received'...If the CO requires any further information, they would contact you and the status would change to 'Information requested'. Once you upload the requested documents and click the information provided button the status changes to 'Assessment in Progress'. The status would change to "Finalized' once a decision has been made.

In case of a direct grant, the status would change from 'Application Recieved' to 'Finalized' directly.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

KeeDa said:


> Yes: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8851602-post11659.html
> 
> 
> 
> You will never know that unless you call and enquire. You can use this page to get an idea: Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> 
> Some (very few) applicants do receive an "assessment commenced" email to notify them of CO allocation. Their status still stays as "Application received" though.


Thank You


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

ema_85 said:


> Once you lodge the application, the status is Ápplication received'...If the CO requires any further information, they would contact you and the status would change to 'Information requested'. Once you upload the requested documents and click the information provided button the status changes to 'Assessment in Progress'. The status would change to "Finalized' once a decision has been made.
> 
> In case of a direct grant, the status would change from 'Application Recieved' to 'Finalized' directly.


Thank you so much the reply...


----------



## kanuz

Hello All,

I have uploaded all the documents requested by the CO. So do you think they will go for Emp Verification? And would the verification be there for dependent applicant?


CO requested : PCC, Medicals, Form 80 & 1221 . All provided.


----------



## andreyx108b

kanuz said:


> Hello All, I have uploaded all the documents requested by the CO. So do you think they will go for Emp Verification? And would the verification be there for dependent applicant? CO requested : PCC, Medicals, Form 80 & 1221 . All provided.


1. No one can say. 

2. I have never heard of this.


----------



## kanuz

Thanks andrey


----------



## cozmopravesh

Hi frnds,

I have lodged my VISA on 9th Dec.... now the real wait begins....


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends
In your experience, when you call DIAC are they able to advise if the CO is currently working on your file/it has gone for security checks/waiting to be looked at etc? In essence, can they give us a better idea of our application than the ‘assessment in progress’ status we get on the website.

In my own experience, I was just told that CO will visit the application ‘any time now’. I don’t know if this was a speculation or if they are actually able to trace the activity on the application. 

Cheers


----------



## Cgarik

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Thank you so much for the reply Mavy. I lodged in today and checked the file has
> not been picked up yet and its been exactly 11 days by now. Uploaded all documents and I am not claiming any work related points.


by default there is tab for other areas which we are not claiming ..in my case under attachments i also have aussi work ex...i have not claimed for this...

is this the case foe every body..


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

MSN said:


> Hello seniors, i had my medical exam prior to lodgement but now CO came back asking for medicals. It was clearly stated on my immi account that no further action is required. What could be the reason for this?? What should i do?? Thank you.


Hi,

This page explains why you have been asked for new medicals. 
Understanding immigration health changes for 20 November 2015

It is also advisable to ask your to the CO what exactly is needed and how would you submit the new assessment.

And the following page explains what you need to get done under the new 'Health Matrix'
Health examinations

Good luck


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

DVP_322 said:


> Guys your advise is required.
> 
> My immediate boss is not ready to sign my Experience Reference letter. Pl. give your suggestion what to do.
> 
> My CO has asked employment reference, Medical & PCC.
> 
> Pl. reply............


A letter from your Human Resource office would work too. Just meet the document requirements of a reference letter.


----------



## andreyx108b

alittlehelpneeded said:


> A letter from your Human Resource office would work too. Just meet the document requirements of a reference letter.


Or a Statuary declaration from a colleague or a senior + payslips, bank statments, contract.


----------



## Rennie

Hi,

A brief overview of my case....

I received Grant on 10th November 2015 for my 189 visa along with my family .
I had a job offer in September and as it was for immediate joining I lodged 457 Visa for immediate travel. But that 457 Visa got delayed and unfortunately came on 11th November 2015 the next day I received my PR.

Before I could cancel my 457 as I received PR all happened within a days time. I gave a mail and also sent written request to both the CO asking to revoke my 457 and activate my PR. My current visa status is 457 active and I get error page for my PR grant.

My employer also raised a request to revoke 457 for which the Department has said that I need to re-apply 189 and that they will expedite.
With respect to refund I need to contact General Skilled Migration it seems but that part is not clear.

1. Seniors any idea if I should lodge a fresh 189 Visa again even though I was granted one a month ago?

2. Are there any good solution for me to convert 457 to 189 without having to relodge 189 again instead of paying a huge amount?

3. In both Visas I was the primary applicant but now my spouse and 2 kids hold a valid PR. Any possibilities around me getting a PR using Partner Visa?

4. Can i reuse my medicals as I already completed for 189 some 2 months back?

5. Any idea how do I get my Visa fee refunded? 

My project now got delayed and I am not sure of my joining dates . So I am planning to get back my PR as I cant wait indefinitely in 457.

Kindly advise on the info you know on these topics.

Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## MSN

alittlehelpneeded said:


> Hi,
> 
> This page explains why you have been asked for new medicals.
> Understanding immigration health changes for 20 November 2015
> 
> It is also advisable to ask your to the CO what exactly is needed and how would you submit the new assessment.
> 
> And the following page explains what you need to get done under the new 'Health Matrix'
> Health examinations
> 
> Good luck


Thanks. This is exactly what happened. I lodged my visa on Nov 23, so effectively 3 days after the new rule came into effect!! My son is 6 years old and even though he already had a medical test back in Aug, CO came back asking him to do the TB skin test. I was confused earlier, thinking that CO asking ALL FOUR of us for medicals again. Do you know how long after medical is uploaded by the clinic will they give the grant? Hopefully I get the grant before the year ends....


----------



## desiSydney

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> In your experience, when you call DIAC are they able to advise if the CO is currently working on your file/it has gone for security checks/waiting to be looked at etc? In essence, can they give us a better idea of our application than the ‘assessment in progress’ status we get on the website.
> 
> In my own experience, I was just told that CO will visit the application ‘any time now’. I don’t know if this was a speculation or if they are actually able to trace the activity on the application.
> 
> Cheers


It seems they can see if CO has added any note against a visa application, apart from that they just tell applicants that the application is waiting for the next available CO to pick up.


----------



## Heywb

alittlehelpneeded said:


> Hi,
> 
> This page explains why you have been asked for new medicals.
> Understanding immigration health changes for 20 November 2015
> 
> It is also advisable to ask your to the CO what exactly is needed and how would you submit the new assessment.
> 
> And the following page explains what you need to get done under the new 'Health Matrix'
> Health examinations
> 
> Good luck


Hi, I have one question, I have done my health examination before 20th november do i need for any further skin test for my babies?


----------



## Ajeet

MSN said:


> Thanks. This is exactly what happened. I lodged my visa on Nov 23, so effectively 3 days after the new rule came into effect!! My son is 6 years old and even though he already had a medical test back in Aug, CO came back asking him to do the TB skin test. I was confused earlier, thinking that CO asking ALL FOUR of us for medicals again. Do you know how long after medical is uploaded by the clinic will they give the grant? Hopefully I get the grant before the year ends....


Yes, you may get lucky. Best wishes


----------



## Umas

Heywb said:


> Hi, I have one question, I have done my health examination before 20th november do i need for any further skin test for my babies?


I think Yes.

I had health assessment for my kid (2.6yrs) on 14 Nov (results uploaded on 18th Nov) and lodged visa on 25th Nov. 

CO asked for skin test which I did yesterday. 

So, as per new rule"The new ‘heath matrix’ will apply if you lodge your visa application after 20 November 2015. "

One think that you can keep in mind is. Kids don't have to undergo another round of '501 Medical Examination' ... Only TB screening would suffice. Give your old HAP ID to hospital they will take care of it.



thanks,
Umas


----------



## Heywb

Umas said:


> I think Yes.
> 
> I had health assessment for my kid (2.6yrs) on 14 Nov (results uploaded on 18th Nov) and lodged visa on 25th Nov.
> 
> CO asked for skin test which I did yesterday.
> 
> So, as per new rule"The new ‘heath matrix’ will apply if you lodge your visa application after 20 November 2015. "
> 
> One think that you can keep in mind is. Kids don't have to undergo another round of '501 Medical Examination' ... Only TB screening would suffice. Give your old HAP ID to hospital they will take care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Thanks a lot, I lodged visa on 26th October so hopefully no need for further tests


----------



## rameshkd

See below


Rennie said:


> Hi,
> 
> A brief overview of my case....
> 
> I received Grant on 10th November 2015 for my 189 visa along with my family .
> I had a job offer in September and as it was for immediate joining I lodged 457 Visa for immediate travel. But that 457 Visa got delayed and unfortunately came on 11th November 2015 the next day I received my PR.
> 
> Before I could cancel my 457 as I received PR all happened within a days time. I gave a mail and also sent written request to both the CO asking to revoke my 457 and activate my PR. My current visa status is 457 active and I get error page for my PR grant.
> 
> My employer also raised a request to revoke 457 for which the Department has said that I need to re-apply 189 and that they will expedite.
> With respect to refund I need to contact General Skilled Migration it seems but that part is not clear.
> 
> 1. Seniors any idea if I should lodge a fresh 189 Visa again even though I was granted one a month ago?
> Fresh PR can only be applied when your existing PR expires. Get clear instructions from Aus Immi before you do anything. Also better to consult a MARA registered consultant
> 2. Are there any good solution for me to convert 457 to 189 without having to relodge 189 again instead of paying a huge amount?
> 457 cannot be converted to 189, you only get a bridging visa. 189 has to be applied (if not applied/existing)
> 
> 3. In both Visas I was the primary applicant but now my spouse and 2 kids hold a valid PR. Any possibilities around me getting a PR using Partner Visa?
> You spouse should've lived and worked in Aus for 2 years before she can sponsor you
> 
> 4. Can i reuse my medicals as I already completed for 189 some 2 months back?
> Yes, medicals can be reused if you're applying again
> 
> 5. Any idea how do I get my Visa fee refunded?
> Consult a MARA registered agent
> 
> My project now got delayed and I am not sure of my joining dates . So I am planning to get back my PR as I cant wait indefinitely in 457.
> 
> Kindly advise on the info you know on these topics.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rennie


----------



## Ajeet

Heywb said:


> Hi, I have one question, I have done my health examination before 20th november do i need for any further skin test for my babies?


Don't think so. Good luck


----------



## Heywb

Hi Any body whose CO is from GSM brisbane? My CO is from GSM brisbane and i want to check the possible timelines normally being taken by GSM Brisbane.


----------



## seledi

Today is my 28th day after "information requested" is submitted and 
and 38th day after CO Contact.

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## krdheerajkumar

Heywb said:


> Hi Any body whose CO is from GSM brisbane? My CO is from GSM brisbane and i want to check the possible timelines normally being taken by GSM Brisbane.


My GSM is also brisbane, in my case the CO contact happens exactly in 28 days or a day or 2 earlier. I was contacted by the CO twice.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313	: Software Engineer
10/06/15 : Pearson Attempt1 (L/R/S/W - 69/74/50/77)
11/07/15 : Pearson Attempt2 (L/R/S/W - 85/82/85/85)
02/04/15 : ACS applied
20/04/15 : ACS positive outcome
13/07/15 : EOI submitted claiming 70 points
02/08/15 : Received Invite
02/10/15 : Visa lodged (189)
30/10/15: CO 1st Contact (replied on 03/11/2015)
28/11/15: CO 2nd Contact (replied on 28/11/2015)
Awaiting Grant...:juggle::fingerscrossed:


----------



## 6hassan

Heywb said:


> Hi Any body whose CO is from GSM brisbane? My CO is from GSM brisbane and i want to check the possible timelines normally being taken by GSM Brisbane.


My CO is from Brisbane. Following is my timeline:

PTE: 9 Sep 15 (L/S/R/W = 90/90/85/90)
EOI Invitation: 10 Oct 15 
Visa Lodged: 18 Oct 15
CO contact: 4 Nov 15
Request Completed: 10 Nov 15
Grant: Waiting


----------



## ash4aus

Oh..Then do you expect again to wait for another 28 days. Anything happens. Please send me a PM. I was contacted once for documents on 2nd december. Not sure whats next.



krdheerajkumar said:


> My GSM is also brisbane, in my case the CO contact happens exactly in 28 days or a day or 2 earlier. I was contacted by the CO twice.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 261313	: Software Engineer
> 10/06/15 : Pearson Attempt1 (L/R/S/W - 69/74/50/77)
> 11/07/15 : Pearson Attempt2 (L/R/S/W - 85/82/85/85)
> 02/04/15 : ACS applied
> 20/04/15 : ACS positive outcome
> 13/07/15 : EOI submitted claiming 70 points
> 02/08/15 : Received Invite
> 02/10/15 : Visa lodged (189)
> 30/10/15: CO 1st Contact (replied on 03/11/2015)
> 28/11/15: CO 2nd Contact (replied on 28/11/2015)
> Awaiting Grant...:juggle::fingerscrossed:


----------



## itsme121ab

Can we upload black and white copy of the documents? Or is it mandatory to upload coloured copies only?


----------



## krdheerajkumar

itsme121ab said:


> Can we upload black and white copy of the documents? Or is it mandatory to upload coloured copies only?


Preferred to be in colour but ensure to be a original scanned copy and avoid scanning photocopies of original docs.


----------



## Umas

Hi,

I had posted this some time back. But, unable to get an answer. Can any one help please?

If you have exhausted the limit 60 attachments/applicant, how to add the additional documents CO has asked for? Did any one face this issue?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## andreyx108b

Umas said:


> Hi, I had posted this some time back. But, unable to get an answer. Can any one help please? If you have exhausted the limit 60 attachments/applicant, how to add the additional documents CO has asked for? Did any one face this issue? thanks, Umas


I dont think there is a way out, wait till CO requests other docs.

But gosh, is this really possible to have more than 60 uploads? I have 4 family members and only used 30 for all of us in total. Didnt you merge pages or something?


----------



## Umas

andreyx108b said:


> I dont think there is a way out, wait till CO requests other docs.
> 
> But gosh, is this really possible to have more than 60 uploads? I have 4 family members and only used 30 for all of us in total. Didnt you merge pages or something?


ok ..

60 document limit is per applicant and not for all the applicant together .. 

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Umas

andreyx108b said:


> I dont think there is a way out, wait till CO requests other docs.
> 
> But gosh, is this really possible to have more than 60 uploads? I have 4 family members and only used 30 for all of us in total. Didnt you merge pages or something?


btw, ... once CO asks for additional docs it allows more than 60 attachment?

Because, I have already reached 59 and left with only 1. 

But, CO has already asked for 3 documents (India PCC, APF clearance and marriage certificate). But, yet to get them. 

Just preparing myself even before I get those document and just don't want to get struck because of the document limit.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## sumitrb

Scanned colored copies of original

If you original are B&W and you are uploading them, then you need to get them notarized.



itsme121ab said:


> Can we upload black and white copy of the documents? Or is it mandatory to upload coloured copies only?


----------



## andreyx108b

Umas said:


> btw, ... once CO asks for additional docs it allows more than 60 attachment? Because, I have already reached 59 and left with only 1. But, CO has already asked for 3 documents (India PCC, APF clearance and marriage certificate). But, yet to get them. Just preparing myself even before I get those document and just don't want to get struck because of the document limit. thanks, Umas


You can merge PCCs and/or then respond to CO explaining you run out of limit and attaching files.


----------



## blue-sunshine

52 days since CO request and still no word. You reckon i have won the 'external security checks ' lottery?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

Umas said:


> ok .. 60 document limit is per applicant and not for all the applicant together .. thanks, Umas


We have 30 in total  for all 4 ))))


----------



## Umas

andreyx108b said:


> You can merge PCCs and/or then respond to CO explaining you run out of limit and attaching files.


yes , that is plan if nothing works out. 

I had mailed the same question to CO 3 days back. No response till today.

And can we click 'information provided' button even if we provide docs via mail? OR
it is mandatory to attache it to your online application before clicking the button? 

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Umas

andreyx108b said:


> We have 30 in total  for all 4 ))))


ho that is strange .. never heard of this

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

The limit is 60 docs per family member. Not in total.


----------



## Jagmohan40

desiSydney said:


> It seems they can see if CO has added any note against a visa application, apart from that they just tell applicants that the application is waiting for the next available CO to pick up.


I read somewhere that DIBP is often taking a "team approach" where teams work on large numbers of application and an application no longer has a dedicated case officer and time taken depends on type of visa and caseload.


----------



## milcah

hi,

Two questions.

1. Is there anyway to remove any document that i have uploaded.? The document was not needed but by mistake i have submitted it. Please let me know if there is any way i can remove this.

2. Does the CO contact us anytime during our document submission. or is there any checkpoint at which the CO contacts us?


----------



## Umas

milcah said:


> hi,
> 
> Two questions.
> 
> 1. Is there anyway to remove any document that i have uploaded.? The document was not needed but by mistake i have submitted it. Please let me know if there is any way i can remove this.
> 
> 2. Does the CO contact us anytime during our document submission. or is there any checkpoint at which the CO contacts us?


1. No. You can't delete once uploaded.
2. Usually CO will assigned in 7-15 days. So, good if you can upload within this. If not CO might contact for additional document.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## andreyx108b

Nostalgia Nut said:


> The limit is 60 docs per family member. Not in total.


Ok, i guess i phrased incorrectly - i had around 30 attachments for all out of total 240  so 60 per applicant sounds a bit surprising to me


----------



## sandipgp

milcah said:


> hi,
> 
> Two questions.
> 
> 1. Is there anyway to remove any document that i have uploaded.? The document was not needed but by mistake i have submitted it. Please let me know if there is any way i can remove this.
> 
> 2. Does the CO contact us anytime during our document submission. or is there any checkpoint at which the CO contacts us?


1. I think updated Interface allows deletion of documents. That is what update on the IMMI website says.
2. There is no checkpoint. Usually they were getting assigned after 4 weeks now they are getting assigned within 2 weeks as well.


----------



## andreyx108b

milcah said:


> hi, Two questions. 1. Is there anyway to remove any document that i have uploaded.? The document was not needed but by mistake i have submitted it. Please let me know if there is any way i can remove this. 2. Does the CO contact us anytime during our document submission. or is there any checkpoint at which the CO contacts us?


1. No

2. I have seen cases when applicants were contacted within 5-10 days by "skilled support" and have also seen cases where CO contactes after 90+ days... So hard to say.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

andreyx108b said:


> Ok, i guess i phrased incorrectly - i had around 30 attachments for all out of total 240  so 60 per applicant sounds a bit surprising to me


No I directed my message to Umas because it sounded like he/she thought the limit was 60 total.


----------



## Jeeten#80

1 - Once a document is uploaded its uploaded. We can't remove/delete it.


2 - CO contact may happened in about 15-60 days approx. after VISA application is submitted. All is very subjective and no will ever know the exact time frame.




milcah said:


> hi,
> 
> Two questions.
> 
> 1. Is there anyway to remove any document that i have uploaded.? The document was not needed but by mistake i have submitted it. Please let me know if there is any way i can remove this.
> 
> 2. Does the CO contact us anytime during our document submission. or is there any checkpoint at which the CO contacts us?


----------



## Umas

Nostalgia Nut said:


> No I directed my message to Umas because it sounded like he/she thought the limit was 60 total.


ho .. I was aware 60 is per applicant. Sorry, I did not frame my sentence properly. 

In my case, as number of employment episode is more, even 60 is not enough of primary applicant .. though I merged quite a few documents. 

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Esh

Hi Guys,

I got the invitation to Lodge for Visa.
I haven't seen any option to upload documents while submitting the visa application.
Document uploads will be enabled after the payment is done?

Please let me know.

TIA


----------



## seledi

Esh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the invitation to Lodge for Visa.
> I haven't seen any option to upload documents while submitting the visa application.
> Document uploads will be enabled after the payment is done?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> TIA


Yes....payment to be done first


----------



## Umas

Esh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the invitation to Lodge for Visa.
> I haven't seen any option to upload documents while submitting the visa application.
> Document uploads will be enabled after the payment is done?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> TIA


Yes, you are correct. Once your payment is successful, you will be able to upload the documents. 

thanks,
Umas


----------



## milcah

Jeeten#80 said:


> 1 - Once a document is uploaded its uploaded. We can't remove/delete it.
> 
> 
> 2 - CO contact may happened in about 15-60 days approx. after VISA application is submitted. All is very subjective and no will ever know the exact time frame.




thanks all for the response


----------



## kenny_lowe23

*Dec 11th Grants?*

Any Grants today?


----------



## Esh

Hi Guys,

What should be the answer for this?
Does the dependent family members include Father and Mother as well?
If yes, my parents doesn't have passport and if i am not entering the passport details, its throwing error.
Can i put No for this?

Non-migrating dependent family members
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?


----------



## Naveen2015

I have applied for 189 and 190 on same EOI. Now looking at many posters here I have a doubt whether its better to lodge separate EOI's for 189 and 190. How to withdraw my 190 from existing EOI and just keep the 189? should i click on withdraw or suspend?


----------



## indergreat

Esh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What should be the answer for this?
> Does the dependent family members include Father and Mother as well?
> If yes, my parents doesn't have passport and if i am not entering the passport details, its throwing error.
> Can i put No for this?
> 
> Non-migrating dependent family members
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?


If your parents are not migrating with you, then don't mention them as dependents. If you even mention them as non-migrating DEPENDENTS, CO will ask for the parents PCC and Medicals.
So, if they are not migrating the answer to both these questions should be NO


----------



## Jeeten#80

Could you kindly let me know what information CO seeked for the first and second time?





krdheerajkumar said:


> My GSM is also brisbane, in my case the CO contact happens exactly in 28 days or a day or 2 earlier. I was contacted by the CO twice.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 261313	: Software Engineer
> 10/06/15 : Pearson Attempt1 (L/R/S/W - 69/74/50/77)
> 11/07/15 : Pearson Attempt2 (L/R/S/W - 85/82/85/85)
> 02/04/15 : ACS applied
> 20/04/15 : ACS positive outcome
> 13/07/15 : EOI submitted claiming 70 points
> 02/08/15 : Received Invite
> 02/10/15 : Visa lodged (189)
> 30/10/15: CO 1st Contact (replied on 03/11/2015)
> 28/11/15: CO 2nd Contact (replied on 28/11/2015)
> Awaiting Grant...:juggle::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Any Grants today?


Looks like not even a single one today.


----------



## krdheerajkumar

Jeeten#80 said:


> Could you kindly let me know what information CO seeked for the first and second time?


First contact they asked for PCC and Medicals for self, wife and kid, My Form80, Wife's functional english proof.

And in second contact they replied they were not able to view my form80 so they asked to upload the scanned copy of the form80's printout. This was an issue from their side, I was very well able to view the contents of my form80 . And also they requested for letters from my wife's educational institutions to prove the medium of instruction was in english.


----------



## Pinpraxy

krdheerajkumar said:


> My GSM is also brisbane, in my case the CO contact happens exactly in 28 days or a day or 2 earlier. I was contacted by the CO twice.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 261313	: Software Engineer
> 10/06/15 : Pearson Attempt1 (L/R/S/W - 69/74/50/77)
> 11/07/15 : Pearson Attempt2 (L/R/S/W - 85/82/85/85)
> 02/04/15 : ACS applied
> 20/04/15 : ACS positive outcome
> 13/07/15 : EOI submitted claiming 70 points
> 02/08/15 : Received Invite
> 02/10/15 : Visa lodged (189)
> 30/10/15: CO 1st Contact (replied on 03/11/2015)
> 28/11/15: CO 2nd Contact (replied on 28/11/2015)
> Awaiting Grant...:juggle::fingerscrossed:


Hi guys ... my is also Brisbane team....my timeline as below.... waiting ... tk cr


----------



## ema_85

Heywb said:


> Hi Any body whose CO is from GSM brisbane? My CO is from GSM brisbane and i want to check the possible timelines normally being taken by GSM Brisbane.


I have a similar timeline. Application being handled by GSM Brisbane


----------



## andreyx108b

Pinpraxy said:


> Hi guys ... my is also Brisbane team....my timeline as below.... waiting ... tk cr


Its more depends on each and every CO, rather than a team.


----------



## saadloe

Like this thread .... Lots of information


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

Heywb said:


> Hi, I have one question, I have done my health examination before 20th november do i need for any further skin test for my babies?


No. Wait for CO to ask for them.


----------



## andreyx108b

alittlehelpneeded said:


> No. Wait for CO to ask for them.


He wont ask, if the application was submitted before the 20th and medicals were done before the 20th.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for sharing the information.

All The Best with the Outcome.




krdheerajkumar said:


> First contact they asked for PCC and Medicals for self, wife and kid, My Form80, Wife's functional english proof.
> 
> And in second contact they replied they were not able to view my form80 so they asked to upload the scanned copy of the form80's printout. This was an issue from their side, I was very well able to view the contents of my form80 . And also they requested for letters from my wife's educational institutions to prove the medium of instruction was in english.


----------



## prasannakp84

*PCC Query*

I have booked an appointment at Bellandur PSK in Bangalore at 2.45 PM on 15-Dec. Can I just walkin at 9.30 AM that morning (With ARN printout and other docs), or will I be allowed only at 2.45 PM?


----------



## arun32

prasannakp84 said:


> I have booked an appointment at Bellandur PSK in Bangalore at 2.45 PM on 15-Dec. Can I just walkin at 9.30 AM that morning (With ARN printout and other docs), or will I be allowed only at 2.45 PM?


Hi Prasanna,

I have done my pcc in the same sai arcade psk, bellundur on 9th December.

Please note:

you need to carry the application print out ,self attested photcopy of your passport and your original passport.

if you appointment time is 11.30 to 11.45, the security persons will allow you only at 11.45

Keep some changes , to buy pcc form from the xerox person inside.

Hope it helps


----------



## ash4aus

arun32 said:


> Hi Prasanna,
> 
> I have done my pcc in the same sai arcade psk, bellundur on 9th December.
> 
> Please note:
> 
> you need to carry the application print out ,self attested photcopy of your passport and your original passport.
> 
> if you appointment time is 11.30 to 11.45, the security persons will allow you only at 11.45
> 
> Keep some changes , to buy pcc form from the xerox person inside.
> 
> Hope it helps


Additionally, you have to carry a checklist document which states that PCC is required for visa processing. I took the checklist. Else, they ask for it(in my case atleast). Just a printout from website is fine.,


----------



## ArjunYadav15

I am waiting for invitation but I got a question - my 457 visa would expire in April 2016, if I get invitation before that and lodge visa, would it be considered bridge visa? what is process for it?


----------



## andreyx108b

ArjunYadav15 said:


> I am waiting for invitation but I got a question - my 457 visa would expire in April 2016, if I get invitation before that and lodge visa, would it be considered bridge visa? what is process for it?


You will be granted bridging visa once you lodge.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Update | Visa Medicals - Conducted on 9th Dec 2015*


Just wanted to update the forum regarding our VISA medical status as of TODAY | Medicals conducted on 9th Dec:

*Myself* | Health clearance provided – no action required
*Spouse* | Examinations in progress
*Child* | Examinations required


The statuses have moved throughout the day.


In the *morning *it was:

*Myself* | Examinations in progress
*Spouse* | Examinations required
*Child* | Examinations required


In the *afternoon *it was:

*Myself* | Examinations in progress
*Spouse* | Examinations in progress
*Child* | Examinations required


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Another Update*

*Myself* | Health clearance provided – no action required
*Spouse* | Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
*Child* | Examinations required





Jeeten#80 said:


> Just wanted to update the forum regarding our VISA medical status as of TODAY | Medicals conducted on 9th Dec:
> 
> *Myself* | Health clearance provided – no action required
> *Spouse* | Examinations in progress
> *Child* | Examinations required
> 
> 
> The statuses have moved throughout the day.
> 
> 
> In the *morning *it was:
> 
> *Myself* | Examinations in progress
> *Spouse* | Examinations required
> *Child* | Examinations required
> 
> 
> In the *afternoon *it was:
> 
> *Myself* | Examinations in progress
> *Spouse* | Examinations in progress
> *Child* | Examinations required


----------



## prasannakp84

prasannakp84 said:


> I have booked an appointment at Bellandur PSK in Bangalore at 2.45 PM on 15-Dec. Can I just walkin at 9.30 AM that morning (With ARN printout and other docs), or will I be allowed only at 2.45 PM?


I just rescheduled my PCC appointment even though the availability was showing as 15-Dec. In the next page, I was told that a slot is available for 16-Dec. I got my appointment at 16-Dec 9.30 AM. Those who want the first slot in the morning can use this trick.


----------



## abrao115

Hi friends,
I need some suggestions/clarifications regardingIELTS/PTE.
I got LRWS 6666in different attempts (1.LRWS 6.5,6.5,5.5,5.0. 2. LRWS 5.5, 5.0, 6.0, 6.0), my immigration agent says we can go for skills assessment for EA based on these scores. 

Q1. Does the EA accept these scores. ( EA said they would accept 6666 in different attempts in a reply email for my question)

I got LRWS 64, 56, 67,55 (equal to IELTS 6,6,6,6) in PTE in my recent attempt.

Q2. If I compare my above PTE score with IELTS it is greater than 6,6,6,6 in IELTS. Does DIBP accept this PTE score as Minimum English language requirement ? Or do I have to get all 65 in PTE in order to qualify English language requirement .?


I know if I get all 65 in PTE I will get 10 more points and minimum English language requirement for DIBP is 6,6,6,6 in IELTS in single attempt, but I am really struggling to get 6,6,6,6 or 65,65,65,65, in PTE. So far I have taken many attempts and wasted more money, but could not get either 6 6,6,6 in IELTS Or 65,65,65,65 in PTE in single attempt, above scores are my recent best scores.

FYI
I don't need points for English language as I have sufficient points (65) at this moment.

Hence kindly provide Some information /inputs on this.


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone
I underwent my medical tests on 5th December along with my partner.
My partner's medicals show Health Clearance provided but for me its still - Examination in Progress.
When I enquired with the hospital they informed me that all my tests are fine and they have uploaded the results from their end on 9th december itself. But its been 3 days and still my results are not updated. 
Is there some other system where the results need to be updated before it shows in our account?


----------



## Jeeten#80

I'm in a similar situation:

*Myself* | Health clearance provided – no action required
*Spouse* | Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
*Child* | Examinations required

At times it takes up-to a weeks time before the results are updated in the system.


All clients who have a HAP ID can also use eMedical Client to see if, and when, their health examinations were submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

*eMedical Client*




gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I underwent my medical tests on 5th December along with my partner.
> My partner's medicals show Health Clearance provided but for me its still - Examination in Progress.
> When I enquired with the hospital they informed me that all my tests are fine and they have uploaded the results from their end on 9th december itself. But its been 3 days and still my results are not updated.
> Is there some other system where the results need to be updated before it shows in our account?


----------



## MavyWills

abrao115 said:


> Hi friends,
> I need some suggestions/clarifications regardingIELTS/PTE.
> I got LRWS 6666in different attempts (1.LRWS 6.5,6.5,5.5,5.0. 2. LRWS 5.5, 5.0, 6.0, 6.0), my immigration agent says we can go for skills assessment for EA based on these scores.
> 
> Q1. Does the EA accept these scores. ( EA said they would accept 6666 in different attempts in a reply email for my question)
> 
> I got LRWS 64, 56, 67,55 (equal to IELTS 6,6,6,6) in PTE in my recent attempt.
> 
> Q2. If I compare my above PTE score with IELTS it is greater than 6,6,6,6 in IELTS. Does DIBP accept this PTE score as Minimum English language requirement ? Or do I have to get all 65 in PTE in order to qualify English language requirement .?
> 
> 
> I know if I get all 65 in PTE I will get 10 more points and minimum English language requirement for DIBP is 6,6,6,6 in IELTS in single attempt, but I am really struggling to get 6,6,6,6 or 65,65,65,65, in PTE. So far I have taken many attempts and wasted more money, but could not get either 6 6,6,6 in IELTS Or 65,65,65,65 in PTE in single attempt, above scores are my recent best scores.
> 
> FYI
> I don't need points for English language as I have sufficient points (65) at this moment.
> 
> Hence kindly provide Some information /inputs on this.


Engineers Australia normally asks of the scores even late within assessment stages, I believe your agent wants to gamble with you and later on exert pressure on you to produce min 6 in all ielts which might end up stressing. what occupation are you assessing for. you could go the TRA route and even produce your degree if you are willing to part ways with 5 points on qualification.

As for PTE, personally I found it easier after going through the PTE exam thread on this forum. I had struggled twice with ielts for both Academic and General Training where only in writing i would be 0.5 less of what I required. ielts for me is a bit of a scam. Give yourself 3 weeks going through various information given on PTE exam thread and see wonders. I had personally given up but ended up jumping the queue at 70 points and got an instant invitation on the following day after my PTE results. 


Never give up, Australia is for all of us buddy, you will make it


----------



## JAWSUKH

Hi all,
I'm an electronics engineer. I just got my EA education and relevant overseas skilled employment assessment positive. I have few questions:

1. My first job was in a extremely small unit having only 8 employees in total. I worked there for 2.8 years (EA assessed the employment relevant to skill). I was paid in cash throughout the tenure. I have Income Tax returns, Experience letter and a salary certificate from employer as an evidence. But, I don't have Payslips, Bank statements etc.
Would it be okay?

2.The company I work for now has 90-100 employees (I changed job 5 months ago) and they also provide me salary in cash. They don't give salary by bank to any employee. I can only provide reference letter and photocopy or salary register/salary certificate from here.
Would it suffice?

3. Recently, I came to know my last employer is expanding the firm and shifting it to a new location. Means my last employer's address on my reference letter would not be the same. Though, mobile number/ email would be the same. What should i do?

IELTS score is 8.0 Total points-60

Please Guide me.
Thanks in advance.
:confused2:


----------



## Majician

JAWSUKH said:


> Hi all,
> I'm an electronics engineer. I just got my EA education and relevant overseas skilled employment assessment positive. I have few questions:
> 
> 1. My first job was in a extremely small unit having only 8 employees in total. I worked there for 2.8 years (EA assessed the employment relevant to skill). I was paid in cash throughout the tenure. I have Income Tax returns, Experience letter and a salary certificate from employer as an evidence. But, I don't have Payslips, Bank statements etc.
> Would it be okay?
> 
> 2.The company I work for now has 90-100 employees (I changed job 5 months ago) and they also provide me salary in cash. They don't give salary by bank to any employee. I can only provide reference letter and photocopy or salary register/salary certificate from here.
> Would it suffice?
> 
> 3. Recently, I came to know my last employer is expanding the firm and shifting it to a new location. Means my last employer's address on my reference letter would not be the same. Though, mobile number/ email would be the same. What should i do?
> 
> IELTS score is 8.0 Total points-60
> 
> Please Guide me.
> Thanks in advance.
> :confused2:


Just be truthful and DIBP will verify if they want, there is no harm in it !


----------



## JAWSUKH

Majician said:


> Just be truthful and DIBP will verify if they want, there is no harm in it !


Thanks.

But, is there any way by which i could notify DIBP about the address change of my last employer. I think it would be good for them, they would reach to the right location instead of knocking someone else's door.


----------



## milcah

one doubt,

Form 80 should be hand written or can be typed and printed and then signed??


----------



## andreyx108b

milcah said:


> one doubt, Form 80 should be hand written or can be typed and printed and then signed??


Can be typed, printed and signed, scanned and sent...


----------



## gaus

Jeeten#80 said:


> I'm in a similar situation:
> 
> *Myself* | Health clearance provided – no action required
> *Spouse* | Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> *Child* | Examinations required
> 
> At times it takes up-to a weeks time before the results are updated in the system.
> 
> 
> All clients who have a HAP ID can also use eMedical Client to see if, and when, their health examinations were submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
> 
> *eMedical Client*


Jeetendra

For your Spouse... does it read that it has gone to BUPA. As far as I understand, it says ready for assessment only if it's referred to BUPA. Did you declare any sort of pre existing condition or did the docs mentioned anything to you.

Thanks


----------



## murtza4u

JAWSUKH said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But, is there any way by which i could notify DIBP about the address change of my last employer. I think it would be good for them, they would reach to the right location instead of knocking someone else's door.


Yes, when you will fill form 80, at the last page for additional information. You can explain about the company previous and current address. I did the same for one of my previous employers.


----------



## murtza4u

JAWSUKH said:


> Hi all,
> I'm an electronics engineer. I just got my EA education and relevant overseas skilled employment assessment positive. I have few questions:
> 
> 1. My first job was in a extremely small unit having only 8 employees in total. I worked there for 2.8 years (EA assessed the employment relevant to skill). I was paid in cash throughout the tenure. I have Income Tax returns, Experience letter and a salary certificate from employer as an evidence. But, I don't have Payslips, Bank statements etc.
> Would it be okay?
> 
> 2.The company I work for now has 90-100 employees (I changed job 5 months ago) and they also provide me salary in cash. They don't give salary by bank to any employee. I can only provide reference letter and photocopy or salary register/salary certificate from here.
> Would it suffice?
> 
> 3. Recently, I came to know my last employer is expanding the firm and shifting it to a new location. Means my last employer's address on my reference letter would not be the same. Though, mobile number/ email would be the same. What should i do?
> 
> IELTS score is 8.0 Total points-60
> 
> Please Guide me.
> Thanks in advance.
> :confused2:


Yes, be truthful and be ready for verification and even self phone interview by DIBP and you will be OK.


----------



## murtza4u

milcah said:


> one doubt,
> 
> Form 80 should be hand written or can be typed and printed and then signed??


It's not necessary to write down everything by yourself and then scan each and every page. 

Most people just fill the PDF and only print the signature page, sign it manually, scan and merge it with the filled PDF pages. 

I didn't even do that  I just filled the PDF with my info, used my digital signature on the signature page, saved and submitted. (No print & No scan) and no objection from BIBP. It was accepted. :eyebrows:


----------



## d4dibz

*Hello*

Dear All, 

Can I log the application and then do the medical before CO requests? or I have to wait until CO request?

Can someone explain how this will work in immigration account

Thanks in Advance


----------



## mrlubba

d4dibz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can I log the application and then do the medical before CO requests? or I have to wait until CO request?
> 
> Can someone explain how this will work in immigration account
> 
> Thanks in Advance


You would need to generate a hap id. From memory its by clicking a button health information . this can be done at any time and even before case officer requests


----------



## seledi

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I underwent my medical tests on 5th December along with my partner.
> My partner's medicals show Health Clearance provided but for me its still - Examination in Progress.
> When I enquired with the hospital they informed me that all my tests are fine and they have uploaded the results from their end on 9th december itself. But its been 3 days and still my results are not updated.
> Is there some other system where the results need to be updated before it shows in our account?



Wait for 2-3 days more. it will get refelected.
It happened the same to me as well.


Regards,
Seledi


----------



## Umas

prasannakp84 said:


> I have booked an appointment at Bellandur PSK in Bangalore at 2.45 PM on 15-Dec. Can I just walkin at 9.30 AM that morning (With ARN printout and other docs), or will I be allowed only at 2.45 PM?


They won't allow before the scheduled time. Though, some where I read appointment is not required for PCC.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## KeeDa

Umas said:


> They won't allow before the scheduled time. Though, some where I read appointment is not required for PCC.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Yes, some PSK's allow free walkin any day of the week between 09:00 to 11:00 irrespective of your appointment date/ time. You'll have to call the toll free number and find out if your PSK has this walkin facility.


----------



## itsme121ab

Is there a particular format for CV to be submitted to DIBP?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Hi gaus,

There wasn't any pre-existing medical condition in her case. But they had some suspicion with the Retina AND had advised some additional tests which turned out to be normal.

This might the reason they might have referred to BUPA. Health assessment status reads as following:



> *Examinations ready for assessment – no action required*
> 
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.






gaus said:


> Jeetendra
> 
> For your Spouse... does it read that it has gone to BUPA. As far as I understand, it says ready for assessment only if it's referred to BUPA. Did you declare any sort of pre existing condition or did the docs mentioned anything to you.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

Many of us have filled it online and taken print out of PAGE # 17 (Signature page) AND signed it - scanned it - merged it with the filled soft copy and reordered the pages accordingly (DELETED the unsigned Page # 17).

Software used PDFFill.





milcah said:


> one doubt,
> 
> Form 80 should be hand written or can be typed and printed and then signed??


----------



## ArjunYadav15

andreyx108b said:


> You will be granted bridging visa once you lodge.


thanks Andrey. Does lodging visa automatically enable it or do I mention it somewhere? Any probability that EOI system takes current visa expiry date in to consideration and fast track invitation?
I am worried if I don't get invitation before April?


----------



## abrao115

MavyWills said:


> Engineers Australia normally asks of the scores even late within assessment stages, I believe your agent wants to gamble with you and later on exert pressure on you to produce min 6 in all ielts which might end up stressing. what occupation are you assessing for. you could go the TRA route and even produce your degree if you are willing to part ways with 5 points on qualification. As for PTE, personally I found it easier after going through the PTE exam thread on this forum. I had struggled twice with ielts for both Academic and General Training where only in writing i would be 0.5 less of what I required. ielts for me is a bit of a scam. Give yourself 3 weeks going through various information given on PTE exam thread and see wonders. I had personally given up but ended up jumping the queue at 70 points and got an instant invitation on the following day after my PTE results. Never give up, Australia is for all of us buddy, you will make it


Hi Mavy,
Thank you very much for your prompt responses.
Could you kindly clarify my below doubt.
Does DIBP accept if I get in each module around 55-60 in PTE as minimum English language requirement ( IELTS 6666)? Or do I have achieve all 65 in PTE if I choose PTE instead of IELTS because getting 6 in all modules in IELTS is difficult for me.


----------



## indergreat

abrao115 said:


> Hi Mavy,
> Thank you very much for your prompt responses.
> Could you kindly clarify my below doubt.
> Does DIBP accept if I get in each module around 55-60 in PTE as minimum English language requirement ( IELTS 6666)? Or do I have achieve all 65 in PTE if I choose PTE instead of IELTS because getting 6 in all modules in IELTS is difficult for me.


DIBP does acknowledge 55-60 PTE as minimum English language requirement as it is equivalent to IELTS 6 each. Getting 65+ in PTE is equivalent to IELTS 7 each and so on. If you are just looking for minimum language requirement then PTE 55+ is enough.


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends
I called DIAC last week and was told that my application would be re-looked at 'any time now' as it was past the 35 day period since CO contact. However nothing has changed till today. Should i call them again next week?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends I called DIAC last week and was told that my application would be re-looked at 'any time now' as it was past the 35 day period since CO contact. However nothing has changed till today. Should i call them again next week? Thanks


I would recommend to wait at least few weeks, as they make a note of each call and notify you if you call too often.


----------



## swathi03

Thanks a lot Keeda! that helps a lot!


----------



## swathi03

Hi Can any one please tell me on wt needs to be uploaded for visa application and which documents need attestation.

1.I could not see any link "attchment check list " in my immi account. 

2. I have already started the application and stopped at page where it is asking for national identification. Can I use passport scan copy for that? should the copy be attested?

Kindly help


----------



## andreyx108b

swathi03 said:


> Hi Can any one please tell me on wt needs to be uploaded for visa application and which documents need attestation. 1.I could not see any link "attchment check list " in my immi account. 2. I have already started the application and stopped at page where it is asking for national identification. Can I use passport scan copy for that? should the copy be attested? Kindly help


1. There us a checklist from DIBP on google.

2. Colour scan copy is ok without certification/notarization.


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends
has anyone tried asking for their CO when calling DIBP? Do they put you through or give you any info about their workload, holidays etc?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> has anyone tried asking for their CO when calling DIBP? Do they put you through or give you any info about their workload, holidays etc?
> 
> Thanks


I've never heard of anyone ever actually reaching their CO or getting any info about them.... but maybe others had. :noidea:


----------



## swathi03

andreyx108b said:


> 1. There us a checklist from DIBP on google.
> 
> 2. Colour scan copy is ok without certification/notarization.


Thanks andreyx108b, that helps.

Could you also suggest if the experience letter on company letter head a must?

the same statutory declarations that I submitted for ACS assesment can be used as an alternative to this?

Please help


----------



## andreyx108b

swathi03 said:


> Thanks andreyx108b, that helps. Could you also suggest if the experience letter on company letter head a must? the same statutory declarations that I submitted for ACS assesment can be used as an alternative to this? Please help


SD used for ACS will do. 

(Subject to: you are with the same company and not claiming points for extra year(s) passed after ACS assessment)


----------



## swathi03

andreyx108b said:


> SD used for ACS will do.
> 
> (Subject to: you are with the same company and not claiming points for extra year(s) passed after ACS assessment)



oh thanks!

thats a releif


----------



## andreyx108b

swathi03 said:


> oh thanks! thats a releif


But also Attach: payslips, bank statements and contract and/or tax documents.

Thats important if you are claiming points for the employment.


----------



## blue-sunshine

andreyx108b said:


> I've never heard of anyone ever actually reaching their CO or getting any info about them.... but maybe others had. :noidea:


I know some friends who applied last year had direct phone correspondence with their CO. not sure what the policy nowadays.


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> I know some friends who applied last year had direct phone correspondence with their CO. not sure what the policy nowadays.


He might have called them or asked them to call? I have heard of such cases, when CO called, but as i said, being on many forums for the past 10 months - i have never heard of anyone getting to their CO when calling DiBP themselves. Many want to - for sure. 

Maybe KeeDa will share his view and knowledge. He would defo confirm if it is possible or not.


----------



## swathi03

andreyx108b said:


> But also Attach: payslips, bank statements and contract and/or tax documents.
> 
> Thats important if you are claiming points for the employment.


Yes andreyx, I wll have to attach them too. Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## getABH

Hi Expats 
I hope my visa decision is at final stage as the last email received from case officer was about to provide missing pollio vaccine certificates. I seek your opinion about what and when i should expect next. & should i call the immi office?? 

Below is the timeline,, 
× App Submitted 20 July × CO asked for medical + PCC + form 80 &1221 on 01 Sep
× All required docs provided with partially completed medicals(xray left pending of my wife) 28 Sep 
× CO emailed me to complete the pending medical whenever possible 20 Oct 
× Medical requirements completed on 16th Nov 
×CO asked to provide missing pollio vaccine certificate 26 Nov 

Now waiting for the good news from case officer.


----------



## goodtimes

Hi,

There is a slight change in my current situation. My company has moved me from India to the US on a work assignment (on H1 B visa). I will be working in the USA for about 6 months. Do you recommend that I inform DIBP about this change in circumstances? I am not too sure about this because I am still working for the same parent company in India. If I should inform DIBP about the change, then what is the best way to do so?

Seniors and experts, please advise. Thanks.

Regards


----------



## sandipgp

goodtimes said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is a slight change in my current situation. My company has moved me from India to the US on a work assignment (on H1 B visa). I will be working in the USA for about 6 months. Do you recommend that I inform DIBP about this change in circumstances? I am not too sure about this because I am still working for the same parent company in India. If I should inform DIBP about the change, then what is the best way to do so?
> 
> Seniors and experts, please advise. Thanks.
> 
> Regards


I think you should inform them about change of circumstances. Also you may want to update the contact details in Form 80 so that they can or embassy can call you in case they need to call.


----------



## Naveen2015

I have submitted for 189 and 190 visa on same EOI on November end 2015. do you think i will have a better chance if I submit 2 separate EOI's?


----------



## KeeDa

goodtimes said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is a slight change in my current situation. My company has moved me from India to the US on a work assignment (on H1 B visa). I will be working in the USA for about 6 months. Do you recommend that I inform DIBP about this change in circumstances? I am not too sure about this because I am still working for the same parent company in India. If I should inform DIBP about the change, then what is the best way to do so?
> 
> Seniors and experts, please advise. Thanks.
> 
> Regards


In general, any changes that affect any of the answers/ information you provided earlier in your visa application should be registered with them using form 1022 and form 929 (for change of address).


----------



## Jeeten#80

You must do 2 things:

*1)*
You will have to update the following details via IMMI account:

1 - Change of address details
2 - Notification of changes in circumstances

Above options are available under "*Update us*" section in your IMMI account.



*2)*
Write to CO via email and inform them about this, as I see you have already been contacted by CO earlier.






goodtimes said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is a slight change in my current situation. My company has moved me from India to the US on a work assignment (on H1 B visa). I will be working in the USA for about 6 months. Do you recommend that I inform DIBP about this change in circumstances? I am not too sure about this because I am still working for the same parent company in India. If I should inform DIBP about the change, then what is the best way to do so?
> 
> Seniors and experts, please advise. Thanks.
> 
> Regards


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have answered your query in another thread.


*EOI submitted club | #22810 (permalink)*





Naveen2015 said:


> I have submitted for 189 and 190 visa on same EOI on November end 2015. do you think i will have a better chance if I submit 2 separate EOI's?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*In my view:* You must wait for 8 weeks after you have provided the required docs/information and THEN call them if you don't have any update by then.




getalambaig said:


> Hi Expats
> I hope my visa decision is at final stage as the last email received from case officer was about to provide missing pollio vaccine certificates. I seek your opinion about what and when i should expect next. & should i call the immi office??
> 
> Below is the timeline,,
> × App Submitted 20 July × CO asked for medical + PCC + form 80 &1221 on 01 Sep
> × All required docs provided with partially completed medicals(xray left pending of my wife) 28 Sep
> × CO emailed me to complete the pending medical whenever possible 20 Oct
> × Medical requirements completed on 16th Nov
> ×CO asked to provide missing pollio vaccine certificate 26 Nov
> 
> Now waiting for the good news from case officer.


----------



## seledi

Hi All,

Fyi....

I called the DIBP now, and the guy said,
my application is going through routine Process and will be looked up case officer in few weeks time.....

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## Jeeten#80

Just wanted to update the forum regarding our VISA medical status as of TODAY | Medicals conducted on 9th Dec:

*Another Update*

*Myself* | Health clearance provided – no action required (Updated 12 Dec)
*Spouse* | Health clearance provided – no action required (Updated 14 Dec)
*Child* | Examinations required

Will be visiting the clinic to today to understand whats going on with my Child's medical results.




Jeeten#80 said:


> *Another Update*
> 
> *Myself* | Health clearance provided – no action required
> *Spouse* | Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> *Child* | Examinations required


----------



## shrif

seledi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Fyi....
> 
> I called the DIBP now, and the guy said,
> my application is going through routine Process and will be looked up case officer in few weeks time.....
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi



what is the number please?


----------



## Ajeet

Jeeten#80 said:


> Just wanted to update the forum regarding our VISA medical status as of TODAY | Medicals conducted on 9th Dec:
> 
> *Another Update*
> 
> *Myself* | Health clearance provided – no action required (Updated 12 Dec)
> *Spouse* | Health clearance provided – no action required (Updated 14 Dec)
> *Child* | Examinations required
> 
> Will be visiting the clinic to today to understand whats going on with my Child's medical results.


Yeah, please let us know. How old is the child?


----------



## Majician

seledi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Fyi....
> 
> I called the DIBP now, and the guy said,
> my application is going through routine Process and will be looked up case officer in few weeks time.....
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


Can you please share your timeline? Also mention if your CO is from Adelaide or Melbourne


----------



## Jeeten#80

3 yrs 10 months old.

From 20 November 2015, certain higher tuberculosis risk applicants aged two years or more but under 11 years of age must also complete an additional tuberculosis screening test.

*Threats to public health*



bright future said:


> Yeah, please let us know. How old is the child?


----------



## Ajeet

Jeeten#80 said:


> 3 yrs 10 months old.
> 
> From 20 November 2015, certain higher tuberculosis risk applicants aged two years or more but under 11 years of age must also complete an additional tuberculosis screening test.
> 
> *Threats to public health*


Exactly! That's why I was asking. Did your child got that TB test done?


----------



## Jeeten#80

It was done on the same day and we again visited the clinic after 48 hrs to ascertain the result which were normal.


*THEY gave us 2 options for TB test @ Ruby hall clinic in Pune*:

*1 - Rs. 200/-* (here they will inject the skin on the forearm of the child and after 48 hours we have to visit the Clinic to see if there is any reaction on the skin)

*2 - Rs. 3400/- *(here we won't have to visit them again | They will take Child's blood sample)




bright future said:


> Exactly! That's why I was asking. Did your child got that TB test done?


----------



## seledi

shrif said:


> what is the number please?


+61 731367000 (GSM adelaide)


----------



## seledi

Majician said:


> Can you please share your timeline? Also mention if your CO is from Adelaide or Melbourne


65 points, 261312

Visa Lodge : oct 13th
GSM Adelaide CO Contact: Nov 3rd ( pcc, medicals and form80)

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## prasannakp84

CO allocated today. They have requested for PCC & Medicals for me and spouse. I have scheduled PCC appointment on 16-Dec and Medical on 19-Dec. I am hoping to complete these and press the button "Information provided" by 28-Dec. Fingers crossed !!


----------



## Majician

Jeeten#80 said:


> It was done on the same day and we again visited the clinic after 48 hrs to ascertain the result which were normal.
> 
> 
> *THEY gave us 2 options for TB test @ Ruby hall clinic in Pune*:
> 
> *1 - Rs. 200/-* (here they will inject the skin on the forearm of the child and after 48 hours we have to visit the Clinic to see if there is any reaction on the skin)
> 
> *2 - Rs. 3400/- *(here we won't have to visit them again | They will take Child's blood sample)


Hi Jeeten,

Can you tell me if your CO is from Adelaide or Brisbane??

Mine is from Brisbane.

Thanks


----------



## prasannakp84

prasannakp84 said:


> CO allocated today. They have requested for PCC & Medicals for me and spouse. I have scheduled PCC appointment on 16-Dec and Medical on 19-Dec. I am hoping to complete these and press the button "Information provided" by 28-Dec. Fingers crossed !!


I know that medicals will be uploaded directly by the hospital, and we need to upload PCC in IMMI. Once these 2 are done, I need to press the button "Information provided". Do I need to reply to the CO's email and update the status along with PCC as attachment?


----------



## gd2015

prasannakp84 said:


> CO allocated today. They have requested for PCC & Medicals for me and spouse. I have scheduled PCC appointment on 16-Dec and Medical on 19-Dec. I am hoping to complete these and press the button "Information provided" by 28-Dec. Fingers crossed !!


Seems CO was allocated fairly soon for you. I lodged my visa on 6/12/2015. Might happen soon for me as well.:fingerscrossed:
I have front loaded all documents and did medicals on 5/12. But my results are not updated yet.


----------



## Jeeten#80

GSM Brisbane




Majician said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Can you tell me if your CO is from Adelaide or Brisbane??
> 
> Mine is from Brisbane.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

AFTER you have pressed the "Information provided" button, its better to reply to the CO's email with PCC as attachment and informing CO that everything is done from your end as per their request. 




prasannakp84 said:


> I know that medicals will be uploaded directly by the hospital, and we need to upload PCC in IMMI. Once these 2 are done, I need to press the button "Information provided". Do I need to reply to the CO's email and update the status along with PCC as attachment?


----------



## diogosgp

Hi guys,

I have a question. I was inveted on the 23 Nov round and submitted all my documents on the following week. The CO contacted my lawyer and asked for the medicals. Does that mean that all the other documents are ok?

Thank you


----------



## andreyx108b

diogosgp said:


> Hi guys, I have a question. I was inveted on the 23 Nov round and submitted all my documents on the following week. The CO contacted my lawyer and asked for the medicals. Does that mean that all the other documents are ok? Thank you


Usually yes, however, sometimes the nay request extra docs. I guess you provided pcc already? Thats the usual required document.


----------



## diogosgp

andreyx108b said:


> Usually yes, however, sometimes the nay request extra docs. I guess you provided pcc already? Thats the usual required document.


Yes I did provide already. I did my medicals last Wednesday after the immigration has requested last Tuesday.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

prasannakp84 said:


> I know that medicals will be uploaded directly by the hospital, and we need to upload PCC in IMMI. Once these 2 are done, I need to press the button "Information provided". Do I need to reply to the CO's email and update the status along with PCC as attachment?


Good to hear that the case officer has been allocated soon.
Can you please tell me is your CO from Adelaide or Brisbane.


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends
I called dibp today and was told that my application has been picked up last week and the case officer is going through it as we speak. I have not claimed any points for experience. Any idea when i can expect a response?
Thanks


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

I wonder if DIBP has slowed down? Since end of Thursday, only 1 person has reported here in the September thread that they received grant.


----------



## Kuwind

There is one grant news today in December applicant group applied 1st December..



Nostalgia Nut said:


> I wonder if DIBP has slowed down? Since end of Thursday, only 1 person has reported here in the September thread that they received grant.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Kuwind said:


> There is one grant news today in December applicant group applied 1st December..


Can you please show us the time lines...


----------



## prasannakp84

gd2015 said:


> Seems CO was allocated fairly soon for you. I lodged my visa on 6/12/2015. Might happen soon for me as well.:fingerscrossed:
> I have front loaded all documents and did medicals on 5/12. But my results are not updated yet.


I think they have now reduced the time between Visa lodging & CO allocation. You can expect to get your CO allocated sometime this week.

However, I think that it is better to get CO allocated after you are done with your PCC & Meds, so that you have a chance of getting direct grant.


----------



## Kuwind

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=8934066


----------



## vinc

Hi everybody
Is there anyone who applied in Aug and still waiting for a grant? I really don't have any idea what is going on with my case. Check out my signature. 
bests 
Vincento


----------



## andreyx108b

vinc said:


> Hi everybody Is there anyone who applied in Aug and still waiting for a grant? I really don't have any idea what is going on with my case. Check out my signature. bests Vincento


I would suggest reaching out DIBP and asking whats up with you case.


----------



## prasannakp84

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Good to hear that the case officer has been allocated soon.
> Can you please tell me is your CO from Adelaide or Brisbane.


GSM Adelaide... Does it make a difference? What are your observations?


----------



## andreyx108b

prasannakp84 said:


> GSM Adelaide... Does it make a difference? What are your observations?


In my view Brisbane is a tiny bit faster.


----------



## shrif

*Fyi*

Hi Everyone,

Toady I got CO Assigned asking for KSA-PCC and some other documents which are already uploaded.

FS 489 - NSW 70 points
2631 Computer Network Professionals
ACS: 09/06/2015
EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
Invited: 23/10/2015
Health Declaration: 05/11/2015
PPC: 06/11/2015
Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015
Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
CO Documents)14/12/2015
Submitted Documents: 14/12/2015
KSA PCC: XX/XX/2015
Visa Grant :juggle:


----------



## prasannakp84

andreyx108b said:


> In my view Brisbane is a tiny bit faster.


Once I press the "Information Provided" button, in how many days can I expect my CO to look into my case?


----------



## andreyx108b

prasannakp84 said:


> Once I press the "Information Provided" button, in how many days can I expect my CO to look into my case?


Usually 28 days after information request - the date you provide info is not as relevant.


----------



## prasannakp84

andreyx108b said:


> Usually 28 days after information request - the date you provide info is not as relevant.


Oh ok.. I was thinking that since I was allocated a CO 10 days after Visa lodging, they might look into the case again 10 days after I provide the requested information


----------



## andreyx108b

prasannakp84 said:


> Oh ok.. I was thinking that since I was allocated a CO 10 days after Visa lodging, they might look into the case again 10 days after I provide the requested information


Well, they might do, but i would anticipate to wait 27 days  to avoid worrying )


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

prasannakp84 said:


> GSM Adelaide... Does it make a difference? What are your observations?


I think GSM Brisbane is slightly faster than GSM Adelaide. But anyways I don't think
so it makes any difference as the CO has already been allocated to you.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

andreyx108b said:


> In my view Brisbane is a tiny bit faster.


Yes, your right.


----------



## Vinvid

seledi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Fyi....
> 
> I called the DIBP now, and the guy said,
> my application is going through routine Process and will be looked up case officer in few weeks time.....
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi



Hello Seledi,

My timelines are very similar to that of yours ...
Planning call DIBP in couple of days ...
GSM : Adelaide 

I suppose- when we call , we will have to share our TRN number right ? 

Thanks
Vinvid


----------



## 3sh

Vinvid said:


> Hello Seledi,
> 
> My timelines are very similar to that of yours ...
> Planning call DIBP in couple of days ...
> GSM : Adelaide
> 
> I suppose- when we call , we will have to share our TRN number right ?
> 
> Thanks
> Vinvid


Hey Vinvid, 

My timelines are almost like yours. I am also waiting for the response from CO after uploading the documents. 

Any advice on what to do next other than waiting!!!


----------



## dhijaj

Guys got 189 visa direct grant today. See my signature for more info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jagmohan40

Hi 

Does all agents are registered with MARA?

Any oreference is given to MARA agents in teplying to follow up or other time lines?


----------



## kenny_lowe23

dhijaj said:


> Guys got 189 visa direct grant today. See my signature for more info
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations Dhijaj...

What time IST did you receive your grant today?


----------



## sandipgp

dhijaj said:


> Guys got 189 visa direct grant today. See my signature for more info
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations.. So fast...


----------



## dhijaj

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Congratulations Dhijaj...
> 
> 
> 
> What time IST did you receive your grant today?



6 hours back. I just checked my email somtime back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cgarik

11 days now since loged visa.... All docs submitted.. no CO allocated .. still in application received stage...waiting and worrying....


----------



## Vinvid

3sh said:


> Hey Vinvid,
> 
> My timelines are almost like yours. I am also waiting for the response from CO after uploading the documents.
> 
> Any advice on what to do next other than waiting!!!



I think you should also try calling the DIBP in couple of days ....
Are you claiming any points on work exp ?

Thanks
Vinvid


----------



## Vinvid

dhijaj said:


> Guys got 189 visa direct grant today. See my signature for more info
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats & Enjoy !!.... did you claim any points for work exp ?


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Cgarik said:


> 11 days now since loged visa.... All docs submitted.. no CO allocated .. still in application received stage...waiting and worrying....


I lodged on 28th Nov.


----------



## perthling

vinc said:


> Hi everybody
> Is there anyone who applied in Aug and still waiting for a grant? I really don't have any idea what is going on with my case. Check out my signature.
> bests
> Vincento



hi vinc,

DesiBabu and I applied for our visas on August 4 and17, respectively. CO contact around October but no real news after that. we've both called the DIBP office but standard 'just wait' replies. Had i known people who apply near December time will be processed quicker I would have done things differently 

Hows your application? Have you tried calling or emailing them?..


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Hi perthling. How many times have you called them so far?

I called on Dec 4th. They told me that I can expect another CO to pick up my case and make a decision in 7 to 10 days. It's the 10th day today and nothing yet. I'll be reaching the 90 day mark this coming Friday. Not sure if I should call them again or just try to wait patiently.

What do you all think? Does calling help at all in reminding them about your case? Or it does nothing to make the process faster? I mean... is it possible that they're so overwhelmed that they've forgotten to clear certain cases and they're figuratively lying in the dirt? Lol.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi perthling. How many times have you called them so far?
> 
> I called on Dec 4th. They told me that I can expect another CO to pick up my case and make a decision in 7 to 10 days. It's the 10th day today and nothing yet. I'll be reaching the 90 day mark this coming Friday. Not sure if I should call them again or just try to wait patiently.
> 
> What do you all think? Does calling help at all in reminding them about your case? Or it does nothing to make the process faster? I mean... is it possible that they're so overwhelmed that they've forgotten to clear certain cases and they're figuratively lying in the dirt? Lol.


I'd like to echo this question, i'll be coming on my 90th day too, last spoke to them on 4th December and immediately on the next day, my employment verification was initiated.

Now that the verification is done, i'm wondering if i should call them on the 89th day and maybe they will look at it again and take some action...

Any advice on this will be highly appreciated.


----------



## dhijaj

Vinvid said:


> Congrats & Enjoy !!.... did you claim any points for work exp ?


Yes claimed 5 points for one year au exp


----------



## vikaschandra

dhijaj said:


> Guys got 189 visa direct grant today. See my signature for more info
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations dhijaj. December is the lucky month for you nsw invite, 189 invite and the grant. Best wishes buddy.


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends posting again as didnt get a response the first time.

I called dibp today and was told that my application has been picked up last week and the case officer is going through it as we speak. I have not claimed any points for experience. Any idea when i can expect a response?
Thanks


----------



## perthling

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends posting again as didnt get a response the first time.
> 
> I called dibp today and was told that my application has been picked up last week and the case officer is going through it as we speak. I have not claimed any points for experience. Any idea when i can expect a response?
> Thanks


hi blue sunshine,

if its just internal checks like within the team of the CO it shouldnt be more than a few days or weeks. but if its an externall check one that is done by outside agencies such as ASIO (for national security checks) it could mean months because the CO has to wait for the external agency's findings.

all we can do is hope for the best


----------



## nishantdhote

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends posting again as didnt get a response the first time.
> 
> I called dibp today and was told that my application has been picked up last week and the case officer is going through it as we speak. I have not claimed any points for experience. Any idea when i can expect a response?
> Thanks


Since you are not claiming points for PR, there wont be any verification for your job, they should process your visa fast as you are onshore, but you cant predict,maybe you get a direct grant or case off will ask for additional documents.


----------



## perthling

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Nostalgia Nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi perthling. How many times have you called them so far?
> 
> I called on Dec 4th. They told me that I can expect another CO to pick up my case and make a decision in 7 to 10 days. It's the 10th day today and nothing yet. I'll be reaching the 90 day mark this coming Friday. Not sure if I should call them again or just try to wait patiently.
> 
> What do you all think? Does calling help at all in reminding them about your case? Or it does nothing to make the process faster? I mean... is it possible that they're so overwhelmed that they've forgotten to clear certain cases and they're figuratively lying in the dirt? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to echo this question, i'll be coming on my 90th day too, last spoke to them on 4th December and immediately on the next day, my employment verification was initiated.
> 
> Now that the verification is done, i'm wondering if i should call them on the 89th day and maybe they will look at it again and take some action...
> 
> Any advice on this will be highly appreciated.
Click to expand...

to be honest luck plays a big part too..it really depends on the person who picks up your call. iv've only called and emailed twice. i couldnt call again because twice theyve made it clear that thry cant give any definitely timeline..:/

Maybe Nostalgia you can try and call them again at Wednesday afternoon if you dont hear anything from them by then? You can subtly use the statement they said that they said 7-10 days from Dec. 4. good luck


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Thanks for your reply, perthling. The thing that's difficult to figure out here is, does calling/emailing really help in... kind of, giving them a slight push  ... like a "hey don't forget me! I'm lying in the dirt there waiting for your decision" or whether it does absolutely nothing and maybe only annoys them. If it's the latter then I would rather not call them again. I wonder... is it possible for them to totally forget about certain cases because they're so overwhelmed?? Or am I not giving them enough credit and they're more organised than that? I'm just amazed that some people (like brisbane_bound for example) are waiting for ages, since July and total silence! Not even a document request from CO. How the heck does one deal with something like that while seeing people from Nov and Dec getting grants left and right?


----------



## Forc3s

Hey guys I applies my 189 visa last week on the 4th December just got my grant 11 days later. Wow unbelievable


----------



## nishantdhote

Forc3s said:


> Hey guys I applies my 189 visa last week on the 4th December just got my grant 11 days later. Wow unbelievable


You are extremely lucky  wish you all the best for a bright future in Australia
Perfect Christmas gift


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Forc3s said:


> Hey guys I applies my 189 visa last week on the 4th December just got my grant 11 days later. Wow unbelievable


You are not just lucky, you are ridiculously unbelievably lucky! Congrats. And enjoy.


----------



## gd2015

Going by the trends my application should get picked up anytime. But my medicals are still not finalized. Hospital says some error with system and they will upload the details again. 
But I am afraid the delay might spoil my chances of a direct grant.


----------



## perthling

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thanks for your reply, perthling. The thing that's difficult to figure out here is, does calling/emailing really help in... kind of, giving them a slight push
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... like a "hey don't forget me! I'm lying in the dirt there waiting for your decision" or whether it does absolutely nothing and maybe only annoys them. If it's the latter then I would rather not call them again. I wonder... is it possible for them to totally forget about certain cases because they're so overwhelmed?? Or am I not giving them enough credit and they're more organised than that? I'm just amazed that some people (like brisbane_bound for example) are waiting for ages, since July and total silence! Not even a document request from CO. How the heck does one deal with something like that while seeing people from Nov and Dec getting grants left and right?


lol nostalgia i actually chuckled aloud when i saw your comment.  i suspect those that have been waiting for 5 months or more are under going security checks done by external agencies. this is usually done for high risk countries but maybe they do it randomly as well? unfair but it does happen. i look at forums at pomsinoz.com and even some british applicants have been left to wait in the dark

i would imagine DIBP has a fairly efficient tracking system of all applicants. the problem is how COs individually handle their workload. i also think that because the COs' performances are based on their SLA of three months they are more inclined to finish up the applicants that will still fall under this timeline. Making their year end performance look good. Now sadly for the people who have already passed the 3-month mark we just have to wait when they could squeeze us back in the applicants they are currently looking at

I read somewhere there is this one person (Aarvi08) who called DIBP a few times and he unfortunately got an unfriendly personnel who told him/her specifically not to call them again for an update. I saw from the google doc a few days back he/she got grant on Dec 9 after 128 days of waiting

sometimes no news is good news meaning they dont have a problem with our application. its the keeping sane while waiting that's the hard part haha


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

perthling said:


> sometimes no news is good news meaning they dont have a problem with our application. its the keeping sane while waiting that's the hard part haha


Definitely! No news is indeed good news. I'm happy I haven't got any document request. Maybe I should just be happy with that thought and wait patiently. Lol.


----------



## rohansingh2323

Hi,

I got invite on 4 Dec for 189 visa. As of now I am arranging funds and travel card for fee payment, hopefully I will pay fee on Coming weekend. Guys want to know one thing, I am.applying my vosaony own. So want to know how we have to upload documents PDF copies after paying fee. My queries are given below.

Query-
Do we have to upload documents as per company specific or category of documents specific. Like I have 3 companies in my EOI. Do we have to upload all payslips at one place all form 16 at one place ?? All bank statements at one place. Or do we have to upload documents company wise?? I am.asking this query because I want to keep my PDF files ready. 



Thanks
Rohan


----------



## Forc3s

hey this is my timeline . 
EOI august 23rd 2015
FBI clearance requested 20th August
EOi invited November 6th
FBI received 2nd December
189 visa applied 2nd December all document front loaded
11 DAYS LATER VISA GRANT ADELAIDE GSM
visa grant 14th december. 2015


----------



## gaus

Forc3s said:


> hey this is my timeline .
> EOI august 23rd 2015
> FBI clearance requested 20th August
> EOi invited November 6th
> FBI received 2nd December
> 189 visa applied 2nd December all document front loaded
> 11 DAYS LATER VISA GRANT ADELAIDE GSM
> visa grant 14th december. 2015


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*FINALLY Medicals are done and dusted!!!*


After visiting the clinic earlier in the DAY they assured me that they will be uploading my Child's medicals report by EOD today, which they have done:


*Health clearance provided – no action required* | All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised.


Myself | Health clearance provided – no action required (Updated 12 Dec)
Spouse | Health clearance provided – no action required (Updated 14 Dec)
Child | Health clearance provided – no action required (Updated 14 Dec)


Now I have to ensure that my Spouse's PCC gets completed at the earliest. Subject to Pune Police turn around time, who have been found wanting.





Jeeten#80 said:


> Just wanted to update the forum regarding our VISA medical status as of TODAY | Medicals conducted on 9th Dec:
> 
> *Another Update*
> 
> *Myself* | Health clearance provided – no action required (Updated 12 Dec)
> *Spouse* | Health clearance provided – no action required (Updated 14 Dec)
> *Child* | Examinations required
> 
> Will be visiting the clinic to today to understand whats going on with my Child's medical results.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


Forc3s said:


> hey this is my timeline .
> EOI august 23rd 2015
> FBI clearance requested 20th August
> EOi invited November 6th
> FBI received 2nd December
> 189 visa applied 2nd December all document front loaded
> 11 DAYS LATER VISA GRANT ADELAIDE GSM
> visa grant 14th december. 2015


----------



## MIRACULOUS LIFE

Hi
Need suggestion

I lodged my visa on 31 oct 2015 and got CO allocation on 17 nov 2015. After uploading all required docs on 4 dec 2015, today when my agent checked the status, it is showing recommended in front of my medicals and pcc? Can anyone clarify regarding this?
Thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa

MIRACULOUS LIFE said:


> Hi
> Need suggestion
> 
> I lodged my visa on 31 oct 2015 and got CO allocation on 17 nov 2015. After uploading all required docs on 4 dec 2015, today when my agent checked the status, it is showing recommended in front of my medicals and pcc? Can anyone clarify regarding this?
> Thanks in advance


Recommended for Medicals stays as-is forever, but it should show "Received" for PCC. Your agent probably did not upload the PCC under the correct category. I suggest you import your application and check everything yourself.


----------



## mikki88

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I'm just amazed that some people (like brisbane_bound for example) are waiting for ages, since July and total silence! Not even a document request from CO. How the heck does one deal with something like that while seeing people from Nov and Dec getting grants left and right?


Hey brisbane_bound got his grant today! 

he has mentioned it here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-applicants-status-277.html#post8939122

Congrats brisbane and good luck for future steps!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*In my view:* Arrange your documents company wise.


I have done the same way.




rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got invite on 4 Dec for 189 visa. As of now I am arranging funds and travel card for fee payment, hopefully I will pay fee on Coming weekend. Guys want to know one thing, I am.applying my vosaony own. So want to know how we have to upload documents PDF copies after paying fee. My queries are given below.
> 
> Query-
> Do we have to upload documents as per company specific or category of documents specific. Like I have 3 companies in my EOI. Do we have to upload all payslips at one place all form 16 at one place ?? All bank statements at one place. Or do we have to upload documents company wise?? I am.asking this query because I want to keep my PDF files ready.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Rohan


----------



## blue-sunshine

Folks
Does anyone know what impact travel history has on the application? I am based in the UK but have travelled to India about 16 times in the last 10 years. I am an indian citizen and have family there. Any ideas if this puts me in line for the external security checks? Also, is it worth attaching a separate letter to explain why I had to visit/travel so frequently?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

mikki88 said:


> Hey brisbane_bound got his grant today!
> 
> he has mentioned it here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/798906-july-2015-189-visa-applicants-status-277.html#post8939122
> 
> Congrats brisbane and good luck for future steps!


Oh wow! I'm happy for him. He's been waiting since July.


----------



## mikki88

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Oh wow! I'm happy for him. He's been waiting since July.


same here  hope we get our grant soon!


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> Folks Does anyone know what impact travel history has on the application? I am based in the UK but have travelled to India about 16 times in the last 10 years. I am an indian citizen and have family there. Any ideas if this puts me in line for the external security checks? Also, is it worth attaching a separate letter to explain why I had to visit/travel so frequently? Thanks for your help.


It has no impact, i think, i have similar travel history and as far as i know many others.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Travel history won't and will NEVER have any impact on the Visa application PROVIDED one hasn't engaged in unlawful activities etc.


There isn't any need for attaching a separate letter to explain why you have traveled so frequently.




blue-sunshine said:


> Folks
> Does anyone know what impact travel history has on the application? I am based in the UK but have travelled to India about 16 times in the last 10 years. I am an indian citizen and have family there. Any ideas if this puts me in line for the external security checks? Also, is it worth attaching a separate letter to explain why I had to visit/travel so frequently?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


----------



## d4dibz

Hello Friends, 

I am stuck in filling out countries of resident. For last 10 years I mainly stayed in UK and KSA but I did a lot of traveling for business but my visits were max 10 days long. Do I need to enter all of those visit?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## andreyx108b

d4dibz said:


> Hello Friends, I am stuck in filling out countries of resident. For last 10 years I mainly stayed in UK and KSA but I did a lot of traveling for business but my visits were max 10 days long. Do I need to enter all of those visit? Thanks in Advance


Yes.


----------



## brisbane_bound

It's a Grant for me !!!! Finally, after a wait of almost 5 months it's here.. Want to thank each and every one here who helped me cross this barrier..its a wonderful feeling!!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## brisbane_bound

I see mikki88 already posted the good news
.thanks Mate!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

brisbane_bound said:


> It's a Grant for me !!!! Finally, after a wait of almost 5 months it's here.. Want to thank each and every one here who helped me cross this barrier..its a wonderful feeling!!!! Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Congrats mate!!! All the best!!


----------



## kattakishore

Hello,

Congratulations on your invite..!!

I am also stuck at this place, CO asked me to send form 80 and 1221 forms.

Also, could you guide me on how did you get PCC and medical certificates?

Thanks,
Kishore



gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> There are certain questions in form 80 and form 1221 regarding Proposed Travel- Why are you travelling to Australia? and Further Stay - What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?
> Also question regarding intended date of arrival.
> 
> Along what lines should I fill information for these questions?


----------



## brisbane_bound

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats mate!!! All the best!!


Thanks Andy!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have answered your query in another thread: *December 2015 189 Visa Applicants Status*





kattakishore said:


> Hello,
> 
> Congratulations on your invite..!!
> 
> I am also stuck at this place, CO asked me to send form 80 and 1221 forms.
> 
> Also, could you guide me on how did you get PCC and medical certificates?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kishore


----------



## blue-sunshine

Thanks Jeetan and Andrey
I understand that travel history wont have an impact on the eventual outcome of your application, but does it make you more liable to go for enhanced security checks if you have travelled to a high risk country so many times? 

Thanks


----------



## kenny_lowe23

brisbane_bound said:


> It's a Grant for me !!!! Finally, after a wait of almost 5 months it's here.. Want to thank each and every one here who helped me cross this barrier..its a wonderful feeling!!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Congratulations bro...

From your timeline i see you didn't receive any request for documents or co contact and received a direct grant...is that correct?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes, you have to include all international travel details IF you are referring to following question in FORM 80.


*Part E – International travel / movements*

*19* Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
*Note: *If you are applying for a refugee/humanitarian visa, you must provide all visits to any country other than Australia for the last 30 years.
Include:
• work or study outside your usual country of residence
• holiday/leisure trips
• business
• military deployment
• visits back to your own country.




d4dibz said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am stuck in filling out countries of resident. For last 10 years I mainly stayed in UK and KSA but I did a lot of traveling for business but my visits were max 10 days long. Do I need to enter all of those visit?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


----------



## brisbane_bound

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Congratulations bro...
> 
> From your timeline i see you didn't receive any request for documents or co contact and received a direct grant...is that correct?


Thanks mate!!! I did get assessment commence mail which indicates CO allocation but yes, I never got any request.. So it is a direct grant I guess 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeeten#80

It's time to *update* your Signature .





brisbane_bound said:


> Thanks mate!!! I did get assessment commence mail which indicates CO allocation but yes, I never got any request.. So it is a direct grant I guess
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeeten#80

It might call for enhanced security checks, but this is very subjective and depends on case to case basis.





blue-sunshine said:


> Thanks Jeetan and Andrey
> I understand that travel history wont have an impact on the eventual outcome of your application, but does it make you more liable to go for enhanced security checks if you have travelled to a high risk country so many times?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> There are certain questions in form 80 and form 1221 regarding Proposed Travel- Why are you travelling to Australia? and Further Stay - What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?
> Also question regarding intended date of arrival.
> 
> Along what lines should I fill information for these questions?





kattakishore said:


> Hello,
> 
> Congratulations on your invite..!!
> 
> I am also stuck at this place, CO asked me to send form 80 and 1221 forms.
> 
> Also, could you guide me on how did you get PCC and medical certificates?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kishore


For proposed travel, you can mention PERMANENT RESIDENCY or IMMIGRATION or LIVE AND WORK, etc.
Since you answer NO to the question 24 "Are you applying for a temporary visa?", you should skip to Part I, Q#30 "Are you currently in Australia?" - i.e. you don't have to provide answers to questions like "What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?"

Edit: @Kishore: For PCC, check this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5110-indian-police-clearance-certificate.html

For medicals, click the "Get Health Details" link under each person in your application, submit the declaration and print the resulting pdf. Get an appointment at nearest panel physician for the medical tests.


----------



## gaus

brisbane_bound said:


> It's a Grant for me !!!! Finally, after a wait of almost 5 months it's here.. Want to thank each and every one here who helped me cross this barrier..its a wonderful feeling!!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!! The wait and patience has paid off. Hope God showers his kindness on all of us soon!

All the best for future!


----------



## krdheerajkumar

Congrats!!!

Finally the wait is over!!



brisbane_bound said:


> It's a Grant for me !!!! Finally, after a wait of almost 5 months it's here.. Want to thank each and every one here who helped me cross this barrier..its a wonderful feeling!!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## d4dibz

Thank you for your reply. No I am referring to the online Visa Application step 15: Previous countries of residence.



Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes, you have to include all international travel details IF you are referring to following question in FORM 80.
> 
> 
> *Part E – International travel / movements*
> 
> *19* Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
> *Note: *If you are applying for a refugee/humanitarian visa, you must provide all visits to any country other than Australia for the last 30 years.
> Include:
> • work or study outside your usual country of residence
> • holiday/leisure trips
> • business
> • military deployment
> • visits back to your own country.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

blue-sunshine said:


> Thanks Jeetan and Andrey
> I understand that travel history wont have an impact on the eventual outcome of your application, but does it make you more liable to go for enhanced security checks if you have travelled to a high risk country so many times?
> 
> Thanks


Wait. Didn't you say you travelled to India a whole number of times? I didn't know India was considered a high risk country... is it?


----------



## brisbane_bound

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! The wait and patience has paid off. Hope God showers his kindness on all of us soon!
> 
> All the best for future!


Thanks Gaus. Yeah it a big relief  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## brisbane_bound

krdheerajkumar said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Finally the wait is over!!


Thanks Mate!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kattakishore

Thanks keeda..!!






KeeDa said:


> For proposed travel, you can mention PERMANENT RESIDENCY or IMMIGRATION or LIVE AND WORK, etc.
> Since you answer NO to the question 24 "Are you applying for a temporary visa?", you should skip to Part I, Q#30 "Are you currently in Australia?" - i.e. you don't have to provide answers to questions like "What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?"
> 
> Edit: @Kishore: For PCC, check this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5110-indian-police-clearance-certificate.html
> 
> For medicals, click the "Get Health Details" link under each person in your application, submit the declaration and print the resulting pdf. Get an appointment at nearest panel physician for the medical tests.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Ok, then IF you have *resided for more than 3 months* in any Country THEN include this in your Visa application (Step 15) and mention the Last permanent address from that Country where you lived.


All other travels which are/were less than 3 months include THEM in FORM 80.




d4dibz said:


> Thank you for your reply. No I am referring to the online Visa Application step 15: Previous countries of residence.


----------



## andreyx108b

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Wait. Didn't you say you travelled to India a whole number of times? I didn't know India was considered a high risk country... is it?


Yes, it is mate.

Well, its not in the list of a low risk, so assumed that it is high risk.


----------



## alhydie

vinc said:


> Hi everybody
> Is there anyone who applied in Aug and still waiting for a grant? I really don't have any idea what is going on with my case. Check out my signature.
> bests
> Vincento


Hello Vinc, i lodged my application on 7th Aug, job verification was done on 2nd Dec...nothing after that


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, it is mate.
> 
> Well, its not in the list of a low risk, so assumed that it is high risk.


Oh okay. I didn't know that. So... does it, as a rule, take longer for applicants from high risk countries than those from low risk countries?


----------



## vinc

perthling said:


> hi vinc,
> 
> DesiBabu and I applied for our visas on August 4 and17, respectively. CO contact around October but no real news after that. we've both called the DIBP office but standard 'just wait' replies. Had i known people who apply near December time will be processed quicker I would have done things differently
> 
> Hows your application? Have you tried calling or emailing them?..


Hi perthling
Thanks for your post.
I had emailed them around Dec 1st and after 6days, 2nd case officer came to play. He asked for re-uploading forms 80 and 1221. Nothing else then. The situation is a little bit frustrating though. I don't know when this pain goes away and really have no idea of what to do to make our grant faster :|. Just Wait and wait.


----------



## andreyx108b

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Oh okay. I didn't know that. So... does it, as a rule, take longer for applicants from high risk countries than those from low risk countries?


I would say that 90% of applicants come from high-risk countries, drilling down into it, about 90% of all these high-risk countries go through smoothly and only minor fraction of applicants are diverted to External Checks. 

I would say that 90% of Indian applicants are definitely not going through external security checking. 

These number are, rather my predictions, as I did not conducted research into it.


----------



## Bogo

189 visa
CO asked for PTE details on 25th September, which my consultant provided. 

However the status still shows "Information requested " since 25th Sep, under Immi account. My consultant says that it is normal however I am concerned as I have heard that the status should be "In progress" for CO to work on my file.

Please suggest......


----------



## indergreat

> Originally Posted by brisbane_bound View Post
> It's a Grant for me !!!! Finally, after a wait of almost 5 months it's here.. Want to thank each and every one here who helped me cross this barrier..its a wonderful feeling!!!!


Congratz buddy, finally the wait paid off ... hopefully the day will come soon for all of us who are waiting ...


----------



## Majician

Hi Guys,

I have a quick question, I am about to upload the requested documents from the CO, and then I will mail it to CO too, can anyone tell me what is the size limit for the files which can be sent through email? because I believe my attachments would reach around 6-7 MBs

Thanks in advance


----------



## blue-sunshine

andreyx108b said:


> I would say that 90% of applicants come from high-risk countries, drilling down into it, about 90% of all these high-risk countries go through smoothly and only minor fraction of applicants are diverted to External Checks.
> 
> I would say that 90% of Indian applicants are definitely not going through external security checking.
> 
> These number are, rather my predictions, as I did not conducted research into it.


Hi Andrey
I have also visited a friend in Pakistan a couple of times. Are applicants who visit PK any worse off than other applicants in terms of being picked for security checks? No offence to our lovely folks from across the border


----------



## Majician

blue-sunshine said:


> Hi Andrey
> I have also visited a friend in Pakistan a couple of times. Are applicants who visit PK any worse off than other applicants in terms of being picked for security checks? No offence to our lovely folks from across the border


Damn ! why did you go there 😉 lol
Nothing would happen my friend, don't worry !!


----------



## brisbane_bound

indergreat said:


> Congratz buddy, finally the wait paid off ... hopefully the day will come soon for all of us who are waiting ...


Thanks mate..It will come for all soon 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> Hi Andrey
> I have also visited a friend in Pakistan a couple of times. Are applicants who visit PK any worse off than other applicants in terms of being picked for security checks? No offence to our lovely folks from across the border


I can't comment on visits to Pakistan, but generally, especially in the past, applicants from Pakistan were checked very very extensively and averaged about a year for a grant. It seems like they are now being processed quicker.


----------



## blue-sunshine

andreyx108b said:


> I can't comment on visits to Pakistan, but generally, especially in the past, applicants from Pakistan were checked very very extensively and averaged about a year for a grant. It seems like they are now being processed quicker.


Thanks Andrey, would be good if someone from Pakistan could comment on how long it's taking Pakistani applicants these days. In a way it effects me too from the looks of things.

Thsnks


----------



## Ajeet

blue-sunshine said:


> Thanks Andrey, would be good if someone from Pakistan could comment on how long it's taking Pakistani applicants these days. In a way it effects me too from the looks of things.
> 
> Thsnks


You are right in a way that now you may have to go through same security background checks as Pakistan applicants go through.

Good luck


----------



## Majician

Where to upload cv while uploading docs? Under which category??


----------



## andreyx108b

Majician said:


> Where to upload cv while uploading docs? Under which category??


Employment evidence of >>>


----------



## Majician

andreyx108b said:


> Employment evidence of >>>


Thanks for quick response


----------



## andreyx108b

Majician said:


> Thanks for quick response


You are welcome


----------



## Majician

Alhamdulilah I submitted all the docs and clicked "Information provided" button, also received acknowledgment that it has been submitted, however the status is still displayed as information requested, is it ok??


----------



## Ajeet

Majician said:


> Alhamdulilah I submitted all the docs and clicked "Information provided" button, also received acknowledgment that it has been submitted, however the status is still displayed as information requested, is it ok??


If you can see that all docs were submitted successfully, that's ok. Give system some time.


----------



## Jagmohan40

Many calling up DIBP are getting standard replies..would sending them follow up mail will impact?


----------



## Jeeten#80

All depends on case to case basis and at which stage an application is being processed right now.

If you could share your timeline, it will be easier for us to infer.




Jagmohan40 said:


> Many calling up DIBP are getting standard replies..would sending them follow up mail will impact?


----------



## Majician

Is there a status change in application if external checks are going on or just "Application in process"?


----------



## Heywb

blue-sunshine said:


> Thanks Andrey, would be good if someone from Pakistan could comment on how long it's taking Pakistani applicants these days. In a way it effects me too from the looks of things.
> 
> Thsnks


Hi, However i am still waiting for grant. but average processing time is about 2~ 3 months as per few cases in my knowledge


----------



## Heywb

krdheerajkumar said:


> My GSM is also brisbane, in my case the CO contact happens exactly in 28 days or a day or 2 earlier. I was contacted by the CO twice.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 261313	: Software Engineer
> 10/06/15 : Pearson Attempt1 (L/R/S/W - 69/74/50/77)
> 11/07/15 : Pearson Attempt2 (L/R/S/W - 85/82/85/85)
> 02/04/15 : ACS applied
> 20/04/15 : ACS positive outcome
> 13/07/15 : EOI submitted claiming 70 points
> 02/08/15 : Received Invite
> 02/10/15 : Visa lodged (189)
> 30/10/15: CO 1st Contact (replied on 03/11/2015)
> 28/11/15: CO 2nd Contact (replied on 28/11/2015)
> Awaiting Grant...:juggle::fingerscrossed:




Thanks, Can you please tell me what your CO asked 2nd time as if you have missed something from 1st correspondance . Because he has already contacted me once and i have submitted all documents


----------



## yasmeenaaa

when co allocated to your case are they sending any email to notify that the co allocated or not ?


----------



## andreyx108b

yasmeenaaa said:


> when co allocated to your case are they sending any email to notify that the co allocated or not ?


usually yes. However, if you have all the docs ready - then CO may never get assigned, it will go straight to direct grant.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

andreyx108b said:


> usually yes. However, if you have all the docs ready - then CO may never get assigned, it will go straight to direct grant.


but i am claiming 15 points from work experience, thats mean the will do job verification
till this moment i didnt get any email that co allocated and no one contacted my job


----------



## andreyx108b

yasmeenaaa said:


> but i am claiming 15 points from work experience, thats mean the will do job verification till this moment i didnt get any email that co allocated and no one contacted my job


They dont verify every person's employment. I would say that verification is done in 20-30% of cases. 

Well, in case of India this % seem to be 80% as seen on forum - but i think, its just forum skews data a bit. 

I think even for India not more than 30% of employment is verified.

So don't worry and hope for the best. Maybe you will get grant this week


----------



## yasmeenaaa

andreyx108b said:


> They dont verify every person's employment. I would say that verification is done in 20-30% of cases.
> 
> Well, in case of India this % seem to be 80% as seen on forum - but i think, its just forum skews data a bit.
> 
> I think even for India not more than 30% of employment is verified.
> 
> So don't worry and hope for the best. Maybe you will get grant this week



i hope sooooooo thanks andrey

i wish same for you too


----------



## andreyx108b

yasmeenaaa said:


> i hope sooooooo thanks andrey i wish same for you too


Thank you


----------



## Gunjeet

Please help and suggest..........

My application status has changed to information requested and provide information button got activated . However , When I am opening the attachment IMMI Request Checklist and details.pdf . 

Something is mentioned like this :-
Please see the attached "Request detail" which provides a detail explanation related to check list items listed below.

Please note we do not required any further documents at this stage ,your application is under processing and a decision will be made in due course.

However nothing is mentioned on last page of this pdf. It is blank and none of the item with checkbox is listed here.
So I am totally confused what are the additional documents they want ? Where is the list ?

Regards
GS


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Gunjeet said:


> Please help and suggest..........
> 
> My application status has changed to information requested and provide information button got activated . However , When I am opening the attachment IMMI Request Checklist and details.pdf .
> 
> Something is mentioned like this :-
> Please see the attached "Request detail" which provides a detail explanation related to check list items listed below.
> 
> Please note we do not required any further documents at this stage ,your application is under processing and a decision will be made in due course.
> 
> However nothing is mentioned on last page of this pdf. It is blank and none of the item with checkbox is listed here.
> So I am totally confused what are the additional documents they want ? Where is the list ?
> 
> Regards
> GS


Can you please list your timeline.


----------



## gaus

Called up DIBP today... was told that the case will be finalised towards Mid Jan or later :fingerscrossed:

Was also told that the case is moving forward since the CO allocation around a month back... 

Guess just have to wait  Keep the faith strong


----------



## wolfskin

May be I did not log out and login back after I clicked "_Information Provided"_ when the status was "_Information Requested" _. Today I can see the status is "_Assessment in progress" _


----------



## wolfskin

*Description of VISA status*

Description of application status 




https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


----------



## kenny_lowe23

*Any Grants Today?*

Shine your light of hope on us that are in waiting...Did anyone get any grants today?


----------



## alhydie

Hello seniors,
I need your valuable suggestions..
My job verification was done on dec 2nd..how long it might take after that for d grant??

Thanks


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Shine your light of hope on us that are in waiting...Did anyone get any grants today?


Check the September thread.


----------



## gd2015

alhydie said:


> Hello seniors,
> I need your valuable suggestions..
> My job verification was done on dec 2nd..how long it might take after that for d grant??
> 
> Thanks


Hi.
How many points are you claiming for work experience?


----------



## kenny_lowe23

alhydie said:


> Hello seniors,
> I need your valuable suggestions..
> My job verification was done on dec 2nd..how long it might take after that for d grant??
> 
> Thanks


Could you share your timeline please?

It would be easier to give you an approx. answer then....As you see in my timeline...i had my employment verification done on 5th December...


----------



## wolfskin

At what stage job verification is conducted, pre CO contact or post CO contact or it's just random


----------



## Ajeet

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Could you share your timeline please?
> 
> It would be easier to give you an approx. answer then....As you see in my timeline...i had my employment verification done on 5th December...


You may get that golden email within one week!


----------



## alhydie

Gd2015..m claiming 5 points for work..
Overall-70 points
Visa lodged- aug 7th


----------



## alhydie

Hello all,
My timeline:
Visa lodged-aug 7th
CO contact(add info-med & pcc)-sept 29th
Info provided n request comp-oct 8th
Job verification-dec 2nd

Thanks


----------



## kenny_lowe23

wolfskin said:


> At what stage job verification is conducted, pre CO contact or post CO contact or it's just random


It happens post CO contact...If your CO doesn't contact you...it might be happening in the background and you would probably not get to know about it... unless your HR tells you...


----------



## kenny_lowe23

bright future said:


> You may get that golden email within one week!


I hope so mate...will be calling them tomorrow my 89th day...let's see what happens...

The worst they can do now, is tell me to wait some more...something I've almost become good at doing..


----------



## kenny_lowe23

alhydie said:


> Hello all,
> My timeline:
> Visa lodged-aug 7th
> CO contact(add info-med & pcc)-sept 29th
> Info provided n request comp-oct 8th
> Job verification-dec 2nd
> 
> Thanks


Did you call the DIBP? Did they give you any indication?

Your grant shouldn't be far off mate, I've seen people get their grant within a week after employment verification is done...

I suggest you call them if you have not done so already...just to get the case moving...


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

brisbane_bound said:


> It's a Grant for me !!!! Finally, after a wait of almost 5 months it's here.. Want to thank each and every one here who helped me cross this barrier..its a wonderful feeling!!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Congratulations and best of luck for future. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeeten#80

Its random, may happen pre CO contact or post CO contact.





wolfskin said:


> At what stage job verification is conducted, pre CO contact or post CO contact or it's just random


----------



## alhydie

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Did you call the DIBP? Did they give you any indication?
> 
> Your grant shouldn't be far off mate, I've seen people get their grant within a week after employment verification is done...
> 
> I suggest you call them if you have not done so already...just to get the case moving...


I dint call them kenny..ll do that..gues that should work..thanks a lot ..cheers


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Does calling really get the case "moving" though? That's the open question no one seems to know the answer to.


----------



## andreyx108b

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Does calling really get the case "moving" though? That's the open question no one seems to know the answer to.


I personally think that this "mass calling" slows down process for all of us.


----------



## Nav1980

we will start a new movement to stop calling DIBP by sensitizing forum members and thereby not disturbing the flow of quick gramts....


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

andreyx108b said:


> I personally think that this "mass calling" slows down process for all of us.




That's why I'm not sure whether to call them again or not. I called them only once so far.


----------



## seledi

I dont think, calling DIBP won't result in any dealy/speed up the process.
The guy who picks the call just checks the status and replies something related to the status


----------



## Ramsp

Jeeten#80 said:


> Its random, may happen pre CO contact or post CO contact.


Hi Jeeten,

How long it took for you to reflect the medical in immi site ,which were uploaded by hospital?
I have done medicals for my 5 years daughter 2 days back and till waiting for them to upload. They said ,they will do by EOD today.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Does calling really get the case "moving" though? That's the open question no one seems to know the answer to.


There is one guy i know, Ursan, for whom calling them got his case moving...but then for most it didn't...i guess if you catch them just after lunch you might be the lucky one..


----------



## Jeeten#80

Read this for details: *FINALLY Medicals are done and dusted!!!*


Ideally we should give them a weeks time. But more often or NOT they are uploaded before this.

IF the medicals are referred and as a result of this additional tests are required then it might take a bit longer.




Ramsp said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> How long it took for you to reflect the medical in immi site ,which were uploaded by hospital?
> I have done medicals for my 5 years daughter 2 days back and till waiting for them to upload. They said ,they will do by EOD today.


----------



## d4dibz

My brother in law got grant in two months, he lives in KSA but he is from Pakistan and he visited country many times


blue-sunshine said:


> Thanks Andrey, would be good if someone from Pakistan could comment on how long it's taking Pakistani applicants these days. In a way it effects me too from the looks of things.
> 
> Thsnks


----------



## andreyx108b

d4dibz said:


> My brother in law got grant in two months, he lives in KSA but he is from Pakistan and he visited country many times


I guess thats happened recently?


----------



## wodz69

Has anyone else experienced poor line quality when calling DIBP? I rang them today outside of their office hours and got to hear the automated message - I have to say that the call quality was terrible, I could barely make up what they were saying. Is it just the recorded message that is so bad or is it going the same when someone actually picks up? I'm calling form the UK - not sure if it makes a difference. Tried both landline and cell - hasn't made much difference


----------



## seledi

wodz69 said:


> Has anyone else experienced poor line quality when calling DIBP? I rang them today outside of their office hours and got to hear the automated message - I have to say that the call quality was terrible, I could barely make up what they were saying. Is it just the recorded message that is so bad or is it going the same when someone actually picks up? I'm calling form the UK - not sure if it makes a difference. Tried both landline and cell - hasn't made much difference



Felt the same with Recorded msg (IVR). It was clear when the guy actually spoke

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## Jeeten#80

I had similar experience with IVR (called after their office hours), however when I called them during their office hours and spoke with an operator it was pretty good.






wodz69 said:


> Has anyone else experienced poor line quality when calling DIBP? I rang them today outside of their office hours and got to hear the automated message - I have to say that the call quality was terrible, I could barely make up what they were saying. Is it just the recorded message that is so bad or is it going the same when someone actually picks up? I'm calling form the UK - not sure if it makes a difference. Tried both landline and cell - hasn't made much difference


----------



## wodz69

Jeeten#80 said:


> I had similar experience with IVR (called after their office hours), however when I called them during their office hours and spoke with an operator it was pretty good.


Thanks. I was thinking to give them a ring tomorrow since it's been a month since I clicked the "Information Provided" button and 5 weeks since CO's request for more information. Do you think it's a good idea to call DIBP at this stage as it's 'only' 54 days since I lodged the visa app?


----------



## Jeeten#80

IDEALLY we should refrain from calling them until 90 days of Visa app.


As its been almost 8 weeks after CO's request for more information in your case.......there isn't any harm in calling them now.


All The Best !


Let us know how it goes.



wodz69 said:


> Thanks. I was thinking to give them a ring tomorrow since it's been a month since I clicked the "Information Provided" button and 5 weeks since CO's request for more information. Do you think it's a good idea to call DIBP at this stage as it's 'only' 54 days since I lodged the visa app?


----------



## gaus

Folks

If you don't already know, skype is currently running a offer ... free unlimited calling to about 60 countries in the world (includes Oz). 

Just incase you want to save some money.

Unlimited World Calling


Rgds


----------



## andreyx108b

gaus said:


> Folks If you don't already know, skype is currently running a offer ... free unlimited calling to about 60 countries in the world (includes Oz). Just incase you want to save some money. Unlimited World Calling Rgds


Wow! Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Although its free for First month only, still its a great offer.




gaus said:


> Folks
> 
> If you don't already know, skype is currently running a offer ... free unlimited calling to about 60 countries in the world (includes Oz).
> 
> Just incase you want to save some money.
> 
> Unlimited World Calling
> 
> 
> Rgds


----------



## andreyx108b

Jeeten#80 said:


> Although its free for First month only, still its a great offer.


Yeah) still so good)


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Another update*


Just wanted to update this thread regarding my PCC application experience at Pune PSK:

*10/12/2015* - PCC - Application submitted (Spouse and myself) | Received my PCC within 2 hours (as my passport was renewed in 2013 and they had online record of the Police verification report)

*10/12/2015* - Police verification initiated for my Spouse as they didn't have her Police Verification report from Jan 2011

*15/12/2015* - Police official visited our place today morning and asked us to visit the Police Station in the evening @ 04:30 pm, along with Documents.

*15/12/2015* - Police verification completed at Police Station.




> *Documents submitted:* (_Present address and existing passport address was same_)
> 
> For myself - ONLY Passport copy
> 
> For Spouse
> * At PSK | Passport and AADHAAR copies
> * At Police Station | Passport, AADHAAR, PAN Card, Bank Statement and Ration Card copies



*Next Steps:* Now awaiting email/sms from PSK Pune to collect the PCC :juggle:






Jeeten#80 said:


> After visiting the clinic earlier in the DAY they assured me that they will be uploading my Child's medicals report by EOD today, which they have done:
> 
> 
> *Health clearance provided – no action required* | All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised.
> 
> 
> Myself | Health clearance provided – no action required (Updated 12 Dec)
> Spouse | Health clearance provided – no action required (Updated 14 Dec)
> Child | Health clearance provided – no action required (Updated 14 Dec)
> 
> 
> Now I have to ensure that my Spouse's PCC gets completed at the earliest. Subject to Pune Police turn around time, who have been found wanting.


----------



## Fantastic

Hello all,
Please check my signature. Applied - 27/Nov| CO assigned - 10/Dec
Wife Pregnant, so expecting my visa decision will be on hold till delivery.


----------



## Ajeet

Fantastic said:


> Hello all,
> Please check my signature. Applied - 27/Nov| CO assigned - 10/Dec
> Wife Pregnant, so expecting my visa decision will be on hold till delivery.


Yes, till you submit all medicals required you won't be able to get any decision. Please let CO know the reason in delaying your medicals though.


----------



## brisbane_bound

Irfan Bhatti said:


> Congratulations and best of luck for future.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


Thanks Irfan 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic

Thanks, Yes I have already informed.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Fantastic said:


> Thanks, Yes I have already informed.


Hi There,
Is your case handled by GSM Adelaide or GSM Brisbane.


----------



## Fantastic

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Fantastic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Yes I have already informed.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi There,
> Is your case handled by GSM Adelaide or GSM Brisbane.
Click to expand...

Hi its from Adelaide. Why do you need this info for?


----------



## krdheerajkumar

Hi Folks,

Need your expert advise here. I am planning to quit my current job and take a new job and my visa status is 15 day's since second CO contact.

So is it advisable to switch jobs on the verge of receiving a grant? What will be the impact,will there be any delay further in receiving the grant due to a change in my position? 

My timeline is below:
261313	: Software Engineer
02/04/15 : ACS applied
20/04/15 : ACS positive outcome
10/06/15 : PTE-A Attempt 1 (L/R/S/W - 69/74/50/77)
11/07/15 : PTE-A Attempt 2 (L/R/S/W - 85/82/85/85)
13/07/15 : EOI submitted claiming 70 points
02/08/15 : Received Invite
02/10/15 : Visa lodged (189)
30/10/15: CO 1st Contact (replied on 03/11/2015)
28/11/15: CO 2nd Contact (replied on 28/11/2015)
Awaiting Grant...


----------



## Majician

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Need your expert advise here. I am planning to quit my current job and take a new job and my visa status is 15 day's since second CO contact.
> 
> So is it advisable to switch jobs on the verge of receiving a grant? What will be the impact,will there be any delay further in receiving the grant due to a change in my position?
> 
> My timeline is below:
> 261313: Software Engineer
> 02/04/15 : ACS applied
> 20/04/15 : ACS positive outcome
> 10/06/15 : PTE-A Attempt 1 (L/R/S/W - 69/74/50/77)
> 11/07/15 : PTE-A Attempt 2 (L/R/S/W - 85/82/85/85)
> 13/07/15 : EOI submitted claiming 70 points
> 02/08/15 : Received Invite
> 02/10/15 : Visa lodged (189)
> 30/10/15: CO 1st Contact (replied on 03/11/2015)
> 28/11/15: CO 2nd Contact (replied on 28/11/2015)
> Awaiting Grant...


Switch your job and update your status, you might just need to provide contract copy, nothing much


----------



## NiksG

Hi 

I am a resident in India and has completed my Bachelor's Degree in Production from 1997 - 2001

I had applied for assessment at ACS for ANZO Code 261313 through RPL route as the Bachelor's Degree was Non-ICT.
The result is positive and they have considered my work experience for 8 years 2 months as suitable, post deducting 6 Years

But they have not mentioned anything about Bachelor's Degree or Qualification as the degree was non ICT and they are not supposed to asses it

Now to get 15 points under educational qualification, do I need to get my degree assessed again through some assessing authority like VETASSES etc. or I can go ahead & submit EOI directly assuming that the bachelor's degree will be considered equivalent to Australian bachelor's degree as per the AQF framework

I talked to a migration agent as well. They have access to some online catalogue of universities and courses which are considered at par with Australian Bachelor's degree. My university & course is there in the list & I've secured First Division with Honours

Pls suggest if I should apply for VETASSES or I can submit EOI directly

I have checked this with 2-3 migration agents, and as per them, I can directly file an EOI. DIPB will evaluate the bachelor's degree on it's own.

Another problem is that VETASSESS is not ready to assess under ANZCO code 261313 as it's assessed by ACS only, and ACS hasn't assessed my qualification as it's non ICT

Not sure what to do ??


----------



## ScotDownUnder

NiksG said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a resident in India and has completed my Bachelor's Degree in Production from 1997 - 2001
> 
> I had applied for assessment at ACS for ANZO Code 261313 through RPL route as the Bachelor's Degree was Non-ICT.
> The result is positive and they have considered my work experience for 8 years 2 months as suitable, post deducting 6 Years
> 
> But they have not mentioned anything about Bachelor's Degree or Qualification as the degree was non ICT and they are not supposed to asses it
> 
> Now to get 15 points under educational qualification, do I need to get my degree assessed again through some assessing authority like VETASSES etc. or I can go ahead & submit EOI directly assuming that the bachelor's degree will be considered equivalent to Australian bachelor's degree as per the AQF framework
> 
> I talked to a migration agent as well. They have access to some online catalogue of universities and courses which are considered at par with Australian Bachelor's degree. My university & course is there in the list & I've secured First Division with Honours
> 
> Pls suggest if I should apply for VETASSES or I can submit EOI directly
> 
> I have checked this with 2-3 migration agents, and as per them, I can directly file an EOI. DIPB will evaluate the bachelor's degree on it's own.
> 
> Another problem is that VETASSESS is not ready to assess under ANZCO code 261313 as it's assessed by ACS only, and ACS hasn't assessed my qualification as it's non ICT
> 
> Not sure what to do ??


Niks, to save replicating answers, please see my response on the other thread you posted this question. Cheers.


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends
I just noticed a discrepancy in my addresses. I am based in the UK but from India originally. My UK PCC has my UK address on it whereas my Indian PCC has my Indian home address on it. Would this be a problem? 

Thanks


----------



## Ajeet

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> I just noticed a discrepancy in my addresses. I am based in the UK but from India originally. My UK PCC has my UK address on it whereas my Indian PCC has my Indian home address on it. Would this be a problem?
> 
> Thanks


Perfectly ok being a temporary UK resident. Don't worry


----------



## blue-sunshine

bright future said:


> Perfectly ok being a temporary UK resident. Don't worry


But I am not a temporary UK resident, I have been based here for 8 years. Furthermore, my address history (in form 80) for the last 8 years have been all UK addresses. Would this be a probelm?


----------



## murtza4u

brisbane_bound said:


> It's a Grant for me !!!! Finally, after a wait of almost 5 months it's here.. Want to thank each and every one here who helped me cross this barrier..its a wonderful feeling!!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Congratulations bro, wish you best of luck for the future


----------



## murtza4u

dhijaj said:


> Guys got 189 visa direct grant today. See my signature for more info
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lots of congratulations brother, really happy for you


----------



## murtza4u

blue-sunshine said:


> Thanks Andrey, would be good if someone from Pakistan could comment on how long it's taking Pakistani applicants these days. In a way it effects me too from the looks of things.
> 
> Thsnks


For Pakistani applicants, it is taking an average of 3 months. I know few people got their grant even in a month or less. Some got soon after 3 months. Only few are waiting for 4 months.


----------



## murtza4u

alhydie said:


> Hello seniors,
> I need your valuable suggestions..
> My job verification was done on dec 2nd..how long it might take after that for d grant??
> 
> Thanks


My job verification was done on 29 Oct. No activity / news after that


----------



## murtza4u

wolfskin said:


> At what stage job verification is conducted, pre CO contact or post CO contact or it's just random


Obviously post CO allocation but sometimes you never know the CO allocation if you uploaded all docs upfront


----------



## Majician

murtza4u said:


> For Pakistani applicants, it is taking an average of 3 months. I know few people got their grant even in a month or less. Some got soon after 3 months. Only few are waiting for 4 months.


3 months from Visa lodge date???


----------



## ScotDownUnder

That seems pretty long for an average. Is this down to the applications being 'high-risk'? (I use inverted commas, as it's not a term I'm particularly comfortable using when it comes to talking about people, in general.)

Just curious.


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends I just noticed a discrepancy in my addresses. I am based in the UK but from India originally. My UK PCC has my UK address on it whereas my Indian PCC has my Indian home address on it. Would this be a problem? Thanks


No. It wont.


----------



## matelaszlo.vigh

Hi everyone, 

I filed my EOI on the 21st of August with 65points (General Accountant) for 189
Age: 23
Ielts 9/9/8/8
Bachelor Degree (Accounting & Finance double)
No work experience ( only a 6 months unpaid internship)

I have not heard anything from dibp yet, 

What other options do I have? As far as I know I cannot apply for 190 because I graduated in QLD (Brisbane) and accountants are not on the QLD SOL list. And I cannot apply for any other state either (correct me if I am wrong) 

I was thinking of doing a NAATI exam, however it takes months to get the results, In my case it would be around April. And I think even with 70 points in April would be too late to get an invitation by the 31st of May (that's when my 485 visa expires).

Only other option I have is to go on my girlfriends student visa as a dependent which would give me time however I would be limited to 20 hours per week for work ( so back to square one) 

Please give me some advice! 

Thank


----------



## andreyx108b

matelaszlo.vigh said:


> Hi everyone, I filed my EOI on the 21st of August with 65points (General Accountant) for 189 Age: 23 Ielts 9/9/8/8 Bachelor Degree (Accounting & Finance double) No work experience ( only a 6 months unpaid internship) I have not heard anything from dibp yet, What other options do I have? As far as I know I cannot apply for 190 because I graduated in QLD (Brisbane) and accountants are not on the QLD SOL list. And I cannot apply for any other state either (correct me if I am wrong) I was thinking of doing a NAATI exam, however it takes months to get the results, In my case it would be around April. And I think even with 70 points in April would be too late to get an invitation by the 31st of May (that's when my 485 visa expires). Only other option I have is to go on my girlfriends student visa as a dependent which would give me time however I would be limited to 20 hours per week for work ( so back to square one) Please give me some advice! Thank



Toy can apply for NSW. Accountant is on a list. With 70 points you have a chance.


----------



## nnaorin19

i received the same message..shall i click the buttion 'information provided' or i'll have to wait untill the report is updated..thanks


----------



## vitofilip

Hi Guys,

I need your help. 

I was about to lodge my PDF files/documents for Visa Application when an error message says "the file you have selected is not of an acceptable type...", I know that PDF is an acceptable type since it is included as one of the acceptable formats. Does anyone here knows how to resolve this? I've checked that PDF files must be in a 96dpi resolution, but I don't now if the resolution is the problem in my case. 

Thank you.


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi Filip,
I would say try after some time.



vitofilip said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need your help.
> 
> I was about to lodge my PDF files/documents for Visa Application when an error message says "the file you have selected is not of an acceptable type...", I know that PDF is an acceptable type since it is included as one of the acceptable formats. Does anyone here knows how to resolve this? I've checked that PDF files must be in a 96dpi resolution, but I don't now if the resolution is the problem in my case.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## dhijaj

vitofilip said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need your help.
> 
> I was about to lodge my PDF files/documents for Visa Application when an error message says "the file you have selected is not of an acceptable type...", I know that PDF is an acceptable type since it is included as one of the acceptable formats. Does anyone here knows how to resolve this? I've checked that PDF files must be in a 96dpi resolution, but I don't now if the resolution is the problem in my case.
> 
> Thank you.



Make sure you dont have any symbols or special characters in the file name.


----------



## mikki88

Hi All,

How do you calculate IED? My PCC was done in the month of July,2015, what would be my IED?


----------



## swathi03

Hi all,

I need some guidance

In the employment history, my employment from date is defaultly populated as my requirement met date Dec 1 2014(which I mentioned in EOI, Since ACS deducted 4 years of my expereince)

Now in Visa application form, should I give the employment from date as the original one(Nov 2010) or the skilled employment from date Dec 1 2014?

Please help


----------



## civil189

Hi guys
For indian pcc I have rent agreement and it is notarised , is it enough for pcc or I need to get more documents 
At present I don't have any other document 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swathi03

Hi Can any one tell if the field Main language in Visa application refers to mother tongue? should I fill as english or my mother tongue?

Thankyou


----------



## kenji1903

vitofilip said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need your help.
> 
> I was about to lodge my PDF files/documents for Visa Application when an error message says "the file you have selected is not of an acceptable type...", I know that PDF is an acceptable type since it is included as one of the acceptable formats. Does anyone here knows how to resolve this? I've checked that PDF files must be in a 96dpi resolution, but I don't now if the resolution is the problem in my case.
> 
> Thank you.


i hit the exact error with Mozilla previously when i was half way uploading... try IE, it worked for me


----------



## dhijaj

swathi03 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some guidance
> 
> In the employment history, my employment from date is defaultly populated as my requirement met date Dec 1 2014(which I mentioned in EOI, Since ACS deducted 4 years of my expereince)
> 
> Now in Visa application form, should I give the employment from date as the original one(Nov 2010) or the skilled employment from date Dec 1 2014?
> 
> Please help


I guess you are talking about the Visa application in IMMi site. You can put all the Experience from the first including the ones ACS did not consider


----------



## dhijaj

mikki88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How do you calculate IED? My PCC was done in the month of July,2015, what would be my IED?


IED =Whichever is Earliest date of PCC or Medical.
If your PCC was july 15, your IED would be July 2016.


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi Swathi,
Fill in your mother tongue.



swathi03 said:


> Hi Can any one tell if the field Main language in Visa application refers to mother tongue? should I fill as english or my mother tongue?
> 
> Thankyou


----------



## brisbane_bound

murtza4u said:


> Congratulations bro, wish you best of luck for the future


Thanks a lot mate !!  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## desiSydney

*Granted*

Very happy to let you all know that I have been granted Permanent Visa today.
The wait was worth it.Thanks to each one of you and all the best to everyone waiting for a grant.


----------



## Fantastic

Hello all, anybody maintaining what's app group? Let me know I would like to add myself to the group

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ...... desiSydney |||*


Time to update your signature .






desiSydney said:


> Very happy to let you all know that I have been granted Permanent Visa today.
> The wait was worth it.Thanks to each one of you and all the best to everyone waiting for a grant.


----------



## indergreat

desiSydney said:


> Very happy to let you all know that I have been granted Permanent Visa today.
> The wait was worth it.Thanks to each one of you and all the best to everyone waiting for a grant.


Congratz buddy ... all the best for future endeavors ....


----------



## desiSydney

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ...... desiSydney |||*
> 
> 
> Time to update your signature .


Thank you Jeeten. its updated now
Your replies/posts have been really helpful.
All the best for your grant


----------



## gaus

desiSydney said:


> Very happy to let you all know that I have been granted Permanent Visa today.
> The wait was worth it.Thanks to each one of you and all the best to everyone waiting for a grant.


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## alhydie

murtza4u said:


> My job verification was done on 29 Oct. No activity / news after that


Hmm..That is a long wait after verification buddy! I do not know..waiting is the only way i guess!


----------



## brisbane_bound

desiSydney said:


> Very happy to let you all know that I have been granted Permanent Visa today.
> The wait was worth it.Thanks to each one of you and all the best to everyone waiting for a grant.


Congratulations mate and all the best !!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## tt2

desiSydney said:


> Very happy to let you all know that I have been granted Permanent Visa today.
> The wait was worth it.Thanks to each one of you and all the best to everyone waiting for a grant.


Congratulations desiSydney all the best with the journey ahead.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

desiSydney said:


> Very happy to let you all know that I have been granted Permanent Visa today.
> The wait was worth it.Thanks to each one of you and all the best to everyone waiting for a grant.


Congrats desiSydney.
Just a quick question. What were the additional documents which the CO asked 
you for?


----------



## gd2015

Hi
Just wanted to know if DIBP's office works from monday to friday or they work on saturday's as well?


----------



## Nav1980

No ,i suppose,why u r waiting for grants to be issued on saturday?weekdays are not enough?


----------



## desiSydney

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Congrats desiSydney.
> Just a quick question. What were the additional documents which the CO asked
> you for?


Thank you
CO asked for 
-Birth certificates -Myself and spouse
-and Mark lists and degree certificate for my wife, in addition to Letter from university which was already uploaded.


----------



## desiSydney

brisbane_bound said:


> Congratulations mate and all the best !!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thank You !!!


----------



## desiSydney

indergreat said:


> Congratz buddy ... all the best for future endeavors ....


Thank You mate !!!


----------



## desiSydney

tt2 said:


> Congratulations desiSydney all the best with the journey ahead.


Thank You mate !!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thank you for your Wishes !!!

Glad to know that my posts are really helping others.





desiSydney said:


> Thank you Jeeten. its updated now
> Your replies/posts have been really helpful.
> All the best for your grant


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have seen few instances where applicants have received Grants on Saturdays as well.





gd2015 said:


> Hi
> Just wanted to know if DIBP's office works from monday to friday or they work on saturday's as well?


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

desiSydney said:


> Thank you
> CO asked for
> -Birth certificates -Myself and spouse
> -and Mark lists and degree certificate for my wife, in addition to Letter from university which was already uploaded.


Thank you,
I did not submit birth certificate.
Do you reckon everyone has to submit Birth Certificate?


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Nav1980 said:


> No ,i suppose,why u r waiting for grants to be issued on saturday?weekdays are not enough?


Hi there,
Can you please list your timeline. I guess we both have lodged visa for 263111.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Birth Certificate isn't mandatory, Other documents are also accepted in lieu of Birth Certificate LIKE Passport, National ID Card - AADHAAR Card, School Leaving Certificate, etc.....and this list goes on




Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Thank you,
> I did not submit birth certificate.
> Do you reckon everyone has to submit Birth Certificate?


----------



## ema_85

Got contacted by CO again!! Arrghhhh!!! 

They've requested for below documents this time

- PCC for Pakistan
- Polio Vaccination : They've asked to confirm that my last trip was in 2013. If not, I may require a polio certificate. 

Well...The total number of days that I have stayed in Pakistan in the last ten years is only 80 days (collectively). And yes, my last trip was in 2013 so I don't require a polio vaccination. 

Should I call DIBP and confirm whether I need the PCC for Pakistan? And what document to use for confirming the data for my last trip? Do I just email them back or should i be uploading something?

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b

Jeeten#80 said:


> Birth Certificate isn't mandatory, Other documents are also accepted in lieu of Birth Certificate LIKE Passport, National ID Card - AADHAAR Card, School Leaving Certificate, etc.....and this list goes on


But one need to be prepared to submit it - i have seem few cases when co requested it.


----------



## Prashant12

*PCC Letter Issue*

Hi Guys

I got my invitation for Visa on 23rd Nov and i submitted my application on 01 Dec . On 10th Dec i have received a mail from GSM asking me to provide PCC . 

I am currently in Singapore and for PCC they need a letter from the immigration office. I have not received a letter from them.

I have received a letter from them asking for additional information but it does not talk about PCC.

For PCC will a separate letter be issued because the Singapore Police force have asked for aletter requesting PCC which i have not recived.

Can anyone facing similar situation, please share your thoughts as to how should i be approaching this ?

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

Call DIBP and ask them. As the "*IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf*" document clearly mentions the following under *Police Certificates* section. 



> Persons requiring certificates from Singapore will require a request letter from the department, which has been added as an attachment.



IF they haven't indicated anything related to PCC then its better you call them and clarify.




Prashant12 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got my invitation for Visa on 23rd Nov and i submitted my application on 01 Dec . On 10th Dec i have received a mail from GSM asking me to provide PCC .
> 
> I am currently in Singapore and for PCC they need a letter from the immigration office. I have not received a letter from them.
> 
> I have received a letter from them asking for additional information but it does not talk about PCC.
> 
> For PCC will a separate letter be issued because the Singapore Police force have asked for aletter requesting PCC which i have not recived.
> 
> Can anyone facing similar situation, please share your thoughts as to how should i be approaching this ?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## prasannakp84

*Done with PCC*

Hi guys,

I had my appointment today at 9.30 am at Bellandur PSK, Bangalore. I received my PCC in 1 hr 15 mins !! My address on passport was an older address, but in Bangalore itself. Documents that I carried and used in PSK:

1. Original Passport with a photocopy
2. Original aadhaar with a photocopy (for address proof)
3. Tax assessment (for address proof)
4. Airtel postpaid bill (for address proof)
5. PCC request from CO & 189 Visa document checklist
6. PCC request form (available at PSK)
7. PSK application printout

When I told them that I have multiple documents for address proof, they took all of them.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Jeeten#80 said:


> Birth Certificate isn't mandatory, Other documents are also accepted in lieu of Birth Certificate LIKE Passport, National ID Card - AADHAAR Card, School Leaving Certificate, etc.....and this list goes on


Thank You Jeeten for the quick response.
I did submit my attested passport copy and school certificate.


----------



## prasannakp84

Did anyone get their medicals done at Fortis Bangalore recently? What documents do I need to carry apart from these?

1) HAP ID
2) Original passport
3) Prescription glasses
4) Medicines that I have been taking
5) Photographs

Do we need to carry Form 26 & 160? I am assuming that Fortis has eMedical facility and hence these are not required. Please confirm.


----------



## gd2015

prasannakp84 said:


> Did anyone get their medicals done at Fortis Bangalore recently? What documents do I need to carry apart from these?
> 
> 1) HAP ID
> 2) Original passport
> 3) Prescription glasses
> 4) Medicines that I have been taking
> 5) Photographs
> 
> Do we need to carry Form 26 & 160? I am assuming that Fortis has eMedical facility and hence these are not required. Please confirm.


Hi.
Yes we need to carry the form. They asked me to come with the printout of the HAP ID form.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Then you should be good, nothing to worry about.






Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Thank You Jeeten for the quick response.
> I did submit my attested passport copy and school certificate.


----------



## Fantastic

prasannakp84 said:


> Did anyone get their medicals done at Fortis Bangalore recently? What documents do I need to carry apart from these?
> 
> 1) HAP ID
> 2) Original passport
> 3) Prescription glasses
> 4) Medicines that I have been taking
> 5) Photographs
> 
> Do we need to carry Form 26 & 160? I am assuming that Fortis has eMedical facility and hence these are not required. Please confirm.


Hello, Form 26 & 160 not required at fortis bennerghatta I hv finished my Medicals recently. But make sure you take an appointment before visiting


----------



## immi2Oz

*Got grant after a phone call*

By the grace of God, received grant emails today for family and me.
I have only the words Thanks and God bless you all for the helpful users on this forum.. And I sincerely apologize for not being able to contribute as much as some others are doing.. I received one tip from an agent - take PTE-A instead of IELTS, and this made me begin the process and go really fast.

*Aug 4:* Visa Lodge Date. Analyst Programmer, 75 points. 2 companies only. 
Uploaded all docs upfront, including PCC, Medicals. 

*22-Sep:* Got email with subject "Immi Commencement". CO's name is there in it. 

*30-Oct:* Sent Email to gsm.allocated email id asking for status. Got auto-reply. 

*Nov 5th:* Called +61731367000 at 6 AM India Time. They asked for the passport number, name, country and date of birth. Was told that my case will be reviewed end of November and beginning of December. 

*Nov 13th:* Got the reply for the email I sent on 30th Oct, seems like a template email - thanks for documents, even though I didnt provide any docs through email - asks to remain patient. 

*Nov 30th:* Verification call from High Commission, Delhi. First to office reception at 9:10 AM. Not in office, receptionist told me later. They called my mobile at 9:40 AM. Questions asked -DoB, Marital status, Wife's name, Education, Current Work details. She was noting it down as i said my answer. Asked me about "debugging" which i missed saying. Total 7 mins or so only. I asked when I would get a response, and the officer said this information would be uploaded and communicated back to the CO. Not sure if they also called HR or anything else. 

*Dec 16th: *Called them today at 6 AM India Time to the Adelaide number ending 7000.
Explained to the lady about the call from High Commission and no further communication. She said nothing to do from my end. Usually end of the month review process, but because of the volume, they might take till January to review the application. She also said she would add a note to the application that I had called. By 10:52 AM India Time, received grant emails by the grace of God.


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot

We just received an email from MOC that my wife's medical got referred and need to undergo sputum test which will take around 2-3months processing. She doesn't have any TB history and symptoms. So there is a high probability that test would turn out to be negative result.

Anyone here had the same experience? We lodge our application last Nov26 and CO was allocated last December 7.


----------



## deepgill

immi2Oz said:


> By the grace of God, received grant emails today for family and me.
> I have only the words Thanks and God bless you all for the helpful users on this forum.. And I sincerely apologize for not being able to contribute as much as some others are doing.. I received one tip from an agent - take PTE-A instead of IELTS, and this made me begin the process and go really fast.
> 
> *Aug 4:* Visa Lodge Date. Analyst Programmer, 75 points. 2 companies only.
> Uploaded all docs upfront, including PCC, Medicals.
> 
> *22-Sep:* Got email with subject "Immi Commencement". CO's name is there in it.
> 
> *30-Oct:* Sent Email to gsm.allocated email id asking for status. Got auto-reply.
> 
> *Nov 5th:* Called +61731367000 at 6 AM India Time. They asked for the passport number, name, country and date of birth. Was told that my case will be reviewed end of November and beginning of December.
> 
> *Nov 13th:* Got the reply for the email I sent on 30th Oct, seems like a template email - thanks for documents, even though I didnt provide any docs through email - asks to remain patient.
> 
> *Nov 30th:* Verification call from High Commission, Delhi. First to office reception at 9:10 AM. Not in office, receptionist told me later. They called my mobile at 9:40 AM. Questions asked -DoB, Marital status, Wife's name, Education, Current Work details. She was noting it down as i said my answer. Asked me about "debugging" which i missed saying. Total 7 mins or so only. I asked when I would get a response, and the officer said this information would be uploaded and communicated back to the CO. Not sure if they also called HR or anything else.
> 
> *Dec 16th: *Called them today at 6 AM India Time to the Adelaide number ending 7000.
> Explained to the lady about the call from High Commission and no further communication. She said nothing to do from my end. Usually end of the month review process, but because of the volume, they might take till January to review the application. She also said she would add a note to the application that I had called. By 10:52 AM India Time, received grant emails by the grace of God.


Congratulations... Immi20z .


----------



## prasannakp84

Fantastic said:


> Hello, Form 26 & 160 not required at fortis bennerghatta I hv finished my Medicals recently. But make sure you take an appointment before visiting


Thanks for the confirmation. I have taken the appointment for this Saturday. How many days did they take to upload your details to IMMI?


----------



## yasmeenaaa

hi my friends 

today i called DIBP they told me that my case allocated to co since the end of last month , after 2 hours i received email requesting form 815, actually i dont understand why did they asked for it i guess all my tests are fine but we submitted anyway

when do you think i can receive any reply?


----------



## Prashant12

Hi

I have emailed them but no reply for last 5 days. Can you share the contact number if any to call them .

Thanks
Prashant


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi guys,

1) Once you are granted a PR visa, how soon you can apply the visit visa for your family?
2) Whats the expense and procedure of the visit visa for your spouse or parents ?
3) how much duration it takes for the visa grant ?
4) Fees?
5) How much amount one has to show as a security money for an individual applicant ?
6) Any other aspects/conditions which need to known before applying ?


----------



## Prashant12

Jeeten#80 said:


> Call DIBP and ask them. As the "*IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf*" document clearly mentions the following under *Police Certificates* section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF they haven't indicated anything related to PCC then its better you call them and clarify.


Hi

Can you share the DIBP contact number where i can call them.

Thanks


----------



## Fantastic

prasannakp84 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. I have taken the appointment for this Saturday. How many days did they take to upload your details to IMMI?


6 days


----------



## Fantastic

I mean in 6 days status will change to complete in emedical client. X Ray will be cleared in a day.


----------



## krdheerajkumar

Congrats mate!!!


desiSydney said:


> Very happy to let you all know that I have been granted Permanent Visa today.
> The wait was worth it.Thanks to each one of you and all the best to everyone waiting for a grant.


----------



## kollapr

Hi,
I am working as a software developer having 4.6 years of experience. I have completed my graduation in metallurgical engineering and have sufficient points to apply for 189 visa. But since I was not graduated from computer science background do i need to wait till i attain 6 years of experience or can i apply now since I have sufficient number of points , please advise


----------



## ScotDownUnder

kollapr said:


> Hi,
> I am working as a software developer having 4.6 years of experience. I have completed my graduation in metallurgical engineering and have sufficient points to apply for 189 visa. But since I was not graduated from computer science background do i need to wait till i attain 6 years of experience or can i apply now since I have sufficient number of points , please advise


You will require an ACS Skills Assessment. It is up to the ACS to determine whether or not your degree contains any (and, if so, to what extent) relevant ICT content.

If you are not comfortable that there was even a minor ICT component to your degree, then I would suggest you complete 6 years' experience and submit an RPL to the ACS; however, you may, of course, wish to submit a skills assessment to them at this time and see what they say.

I would hasten to point out that you will also have to account for the fact that any work experience used to meet your Skill Requirement Met date *cannot* be used to claim points for skilled experience.


----------



## SmartB

dhijaj said:


> Guys got 189 visa direct grant today. See my signature for more info
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations man.


----------



## MIRACULOUS LIFE

Hi

Need suggestion

I lodged my visa on 31 oct 2015 and got contacted on 17 nov 2015. I submitted all requested docs on 4 dec 2015. Now when my agent checked status, it is showing info requested but agent is reluctant to click info provided button. Reason?
Also, agent emailed CO day before yesterday about submission of all docs but no reply!!

Kindly clarify and suggest!


----------



## KeeDa

MIRACULOUS LIFE said:


> Hi
> 
> Need suggestion
> 
> I lodged my visa on 31 oct 2015 and got contacted on 17 nov 2015. I submitted all requested docs on 4 dec 2015. Now when my agent checked status, it is showing info requested but agent is reluctant to click info provided button. Reason?
> Also, agent emailed CO day before yesterday about submission of all docs but no reply!!
> 
> Kindly clarify and suggest!


Ask your agent to read the text above that button. It clearly says "When you have provided the requested documents please click the button below to notify the department."


----------



## nishantdhote

MIRACULOUS LIFE said:


> Hi
> 
> Need suggestion
> 
> I lodged my visa on 31 oct 2015 and got contacted on 17 nov 2015. I submitted all requested docs on 4 dec 2015. Now when my agent checked status, it is showing info requested but agent is reluctant to click info provided button. Reason?
> Also, agent emailed CO day before yesterday about submission of all docs but no reply!!
> 
> Kindly clarify and suggest!


What do you mean-Agent reluctant to click on Info provided/request complete button, as far as i know the case officers will get to see in the system your file is ready for assessment once the request complete/info provided button is clicked.

So ask the agent to click the button.Else case off wont come back to your case anytime soon


----------



## wodz69

yasmeenaaa said:


> hi my friends
> 
> today i called DIBP they told me that my case allocated to co since the end of last month , after 2 hours i received email requesting form 815, actually i dont understand why did they asked for it i guess all my tests are fine but we submitted anyway
> 
> when do you think i can receive any reply?


Was the health status "health clearance provided" before they asked for form 815?


----------



## MIRACULOUS LIFE

Is there a difference if agent emailed requested docs to CO and ddint upload them in our immi account? 
May be that is why the account is showing info requested button?


----------



## Jeeten#80

||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ........ *immi2Oz* |||





immi2Oz said:


> By the grace of God, received grant emails today for family and me.
> I have only the words Thanks and God bless you all for the helpful users on this forum.. And I sincerely apologize for not being able to contribute as much as some others are doing.. I received one tip from an agent - take PTE-A instead of IELTS, and this made me begin the process and go really fast.
> 
> 
> *Nov 30th:* Verification call from High Commission, Delhi. First to office reception at 9:10 AM. Not in office, receptionist told me later. They called my mobile at 9:40 AM. Questions asked -DoB, Marital status, Wife's name, Education, Current Work details. She was noting it down as i said my answer. Asked me about "debugging" which i missed saying. Total 7 mins or so only. I asked when I would get a response, and the officer said this information would be uploaded and communicated back to the CO. Not sure if they also called HR or anything else.
> 
> *Dec 16th: *Called them today at 6 AM India Time to the Adelaide number ending 7000.
> Explained to the lady about the call from High Commission and no further communication. She said nothing to do from my end. Usually end of the month review process, but because of the volume, they might take till January to review the application. She also said she would add a note to the application that I had called. By 10:52 AM India Time, received grant emails by the grace of God.


----------



## Jeeten#80

There isn't any difference between - emailing requested documents to CO AND not uploading them in your IMMI account.

For example IF you have already uploaded 60 documents via your iMMI account for your profile THEN you won't be allowed to upload more documents as the upload limit for an applicant is 60 documents.


The IMMI account behaves strangely at times, so it might take some time before the status is updated correctly.




MIRACULOUS LIFE said:


> Is there a difference if agent emailed requested docs to CO and ddint upload them in our immi account?
> May be that is why the account is showing info requested button?


----------



## andreyx108b

By pressing request complete button you are responding to a request in the proper manner. 

E-mail may get lost, or sent to a wrong address, or deleted accidentally. 

However, by pressing request complete button - you are responding in the same manner as CO requested and have all required evidence in case of any issues. 

This is how I see it and would act.


----------



## ad81

Ramsp said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> How long it took for you to reflect the medical in immi site ,which were uploaded by hospital?
> I have done medicals for my 5 years daughter 2 days back and till waiting for them to upload. They said ,they will do by EOD today.



On 4th or 5th day of the medical, clearance appears in your immi account.


----------



## Forc3s

Pearls of wisdom . I read somewhere in this forum how important honesty is in filling in your applications. True story I was deported from USA in 2012. My FBI clearance had "deportable alien". on the arrest. I just got my grant 2days ago. And I launched my visa on the 3rd December 2015. But I had to write an essay explaining my circumstances under which I was deported n attached with my application. Good luck everyone.


----------



## mikki88

immi2Oz said:


> By the grace of God, received grant emails today for family and me.
> I have only the words Thanks and God bless you all for the helpful users on this forum.. And I sincerely apologize for not being able to contribute as much as some others are doing.. I received one tip from an agent - take PTE-A instead of IELTS, and this made me begin the process and go really fast.
> 
> *Aug 4:* Visa Lodge Date. Analyst Programmer, 75 points. 2 companies only.
> Uploaded all docs upfront, including PCC, Medicals.
> 
> *22-Sep:* Got email with subject "Immi Commencement". CO's name is there in it.
> 
> *30-Oct:* Sent Email to gsm.allocated email id asking for status. Got auto-reply.
> 
> *Nov 5th:* Called +61731367000 at 6 AM India Time. They asked for the passport number, name, country and date of birth. Was told that my case will be reviewed end of November and beginning of December.
> 
> *Nov 13th:* Got the reply for the email I sent on 30th Oct, seems like a template email - thanks for documents, even though I didnt provide any docs through email - asks to remain patient.
> 
> *Nov 30th:* Verification call from High Commission, Delhi. First to office reception at 9:10 AM. Not in office, receptionist told me later. They called my mobile at 9:40 AM. Questions asked -DoB, Marital status, Wife's name, Education, Current Work details. She was noting it down as i said my answer. Asked me about "debugging" which i missed saying. Total 7 mins or so only. I asked when I would get a response, and the officer said this information would be uploaded and communicated back to the CO. Not sure if they also called HR or anything else.
> 
> *Dec 16th: *Called them today at 6 AM India Time to the Adelaide number ending 7000.
> Explained to the lady about the call from High Commission and no further communication. She said nothing to do from my end. Usually end of the month review process, but because of the volume, they might take till January to review the application. She also said she would add a note to the application that I had called. By 10:52 AM India Time, received grant emails by the grace of God.


Congrats


----------



## ad81

prasannakp84 said:


> Did anyone get their medicals done at Fortis Bangalore recently? What documents do I need to carry apart from these?
> 
> 1) HAP ID
> 2) Original passport
> 3) Prescription glasses
> 4) Medicines that I have been taking
> 5) Photographs
> 
> Do we need to carry Form 26 & 160? I am assuming that Fortis has eMedical facility and hence these are not required. Please confirm.


You may need to carry the prescriptions (if any). Also at Max Delhi, they didn't ask for photographs as they took the digital photographs of all the applicants.. Document which I carried were only HAP ID reference letter and Passports. You better keep a photocopy of the passport alongwith.

AD


----------



## mikki88

immi2Oz said:


> By the grace of God, received grant emails today for family and me.
> .


how many points you claimed for work experience? did they do any employment verification?


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Jeeten#80 said:


> Then you should be good, nothing to worry about.


Thank You.


----------



## swathi03

suku1809 said:


> hi Swathi,
> Fill in your mother tongue.


Thanks Suku1809


----------



## swathi03

Hi Guys,

Need advise.

I am in US and I need PCC from India. Can any of you guide me on how to get it if you have already gone through the same situation. Do I need to get it from Indian embassy at Washington or anyother Indian consulate near to my place? I stay at Bentonville,Arkansas.

Please help. Is there any chance that I can get it done from India?


----------



## andreyx108b

swathi03 said:


> Hi Guys, Need advise. I am in US and I need PCC from India. Can any of you guide me on how to get it if you have already gone through the same situation. Do I need to get it from Indian embassy at Washington or anyother Indian consulate near to my place? I stay at Bentonville,Arkansas. Please help. Is there any chance that I can get it done from India?


Yea, i am not from India but read this do many times  

Google it, Indian embassy will have all info and docs checklist. 

I think it usually comes in 2-3 weeks. 

You also need FBI record, if you are not US green card holder or citizen - then it will take 3 months.


----------



## ema_85

ema_85 said:


> Got contacted by CO again!! Arrghhhh!!!
> 
> They've requested for below documents this time
> 
> - PCC for Pakistan
> - Polio Vaccination : They've asked to confirm that my last trip was in 2013. If not, I may require a polio certificate.
> 
> Well...The total number of days that I have stayed in Pakistan in the last ten years is only 80 days (collectively). And yes, my last trip was in 2013 so I don't require a polio vaccination.
> 
> Should I call DIBP and confirm whether I need the PCC for Pakistan? And what document to use for confirming the data for my last trip? Do I just email them back or should i be uploading something?
> 
> Thanks!


Any suggestion guys? Also does anybody know how to apply for Pakistan PCC while in Dubai?


----------



## wolfskin

immi2Oz said:


> .....
> *Nov 30th:* Verification call from High Commission, Delhi. First to office reception at 9:10 AM. Not in office, receptionist told me later. They called my mobile at 9:40 AM. Questions asked -DoB, Marital status, Wife's name, Education, Current Work details. She was noting it down as i said my answer. Asked me about "debugging" which i missed saying. Total 7 mins or so only. I asked when I would get a response, and the officer said this information would be uploaded and communicated back to the CO. Not sure if they also called HR or anything else.


*Many many congratulations,*

now I am wondering if something similar happens to me, my company has near about 2000+ employees occupied among 5 floors. My office reception never had/ has any clue at what time I am in/ out. Most of the time I work from home. I am wondering what answer my office reception would give :confused2: I mean in fact I doubt, HR would recognized me unless HR check the employee database. Hope every things goes well :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gaus

OZwaldCobblepot said:


> We just received an email from MOC that my wife's medical got referred and need to undergo sputum test which will take around 2-3months processing. She doesn't have any TB history and symptoms. So there is a high probability that test would turn out to be negative result.
> 
> Anyone here had the same experience? We lodge our application last Nov26 and CO was allocated last December 7.



That's surprising. Didn't the Panel clinic contact you if they had a doubt? Did you get the MOC letter from BUPA or the local panel cleared it and later they found something suspicious.


----------



## Forc3s

Nostalgia Nut said:


> You are not just lucky, you are ridiculously unbelievably lucky! Congrats. And enjoy.


Thanks


----------



## Cgarik

Vinvid said:


> I think you should also try calling the DIBP in couple of days ....
> Are you claiming any points on work exp ?
> 
> Thanks
> Vinvid


can you copy acknowledge mail.. want to see how it looks.. even I was asked docs.. I didn't get any


----------



## Vinvid

Cgarik said:


> can you copy acknowledge mail.. want to see how it looks.. even I was asked docs.. I didn't get any



These wre the docs asked :

Spouse's Form 80
Spouse's English proof
Birth certificates both...

Thanks
Vinvid


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

Hi vivid, didn't you uploaded spouse English proof or they need it again,if so did you uploaded the same proof again? 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## krdheerajkumar

Majician said:


> Switch your job and update your status, you might just need to provide contract copy, nothing much


Makes sense, am only concerned if this will delay my case further..


----------



## yasmeenaaa

wodz69 said:


> Was the health status "health clearance provided" before they asked for form 815?



yes


----------



## yasmeenaaa

yasmeenaaa said:


> hi my friends
> 
> today i called DIBP they told me that my case allocated to co since the end of last month , after 2 hours i received email requesting form 815, actually i dont understand why did they asked for it i guess all my tests are fine but we submitted anyway
> 
> when do you think i can receive any reply?



guys any reply


----------



## alhydie

yasmeenaaa said:


> guys any reply


Hi Yasmeena, dis form is for people with indications of potential health risks(tuberculosis being d priority)..not necessarily a person carries it but this undertaking is to ensure tat as soon as u reach aus, u ll be undergoing health checks...no need to worry bout it..its jus an undertaking


----------



## yasmeenaaa

alhydie said:


> Hi Yasmeena, dis form is for people with indications of potential health risks(tuberculosis being d priority)..not necessarily a person carries it but this undertaking is to ensure tat as soon as u reach aus, u ll be undergoing health checks...no need to worry bout it..its jus an undertaking


but why they requested this from me this kind of tests didnt require from us so they dont have anything to think that i maybe sick with this disease


----------



## murtza4u

Majician said:


> 3 months from Visa lodge date???


Yes :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Moss143

*CO allocated from Past one Month*

Hi Guys,

Applied for my Visa in Sep ,Case officer allocated in Oct.. asked for PCC and employment Proof.. Provided all ... No update since Oct till date.

:fingerscrossed:I don't know what else can I do


----------



## Moss143

murtza4u said:


> Yes :fingerscrossed:


I am in same Boat as you.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## murtza4u

desiSydney said:


> Very happy to let you all know that I have been granted Permanent Visa today.
> The wait was worth it.Thanks to each one of you and all the best to everyone waiting for a grant.


Congratlations :second:


----------



## murtza4u

immi2Oz said:


> By the grace of God, received grant emails today for family and me.
> I have only the words Thanks and God bless you all for the helpful users on this forum.. And I sincerely apologize for not being able to contribute as much as some others are doing.. I received one tip from an agent - take PTE-A instead of IELTS, and this made me begin the process and go really fast.
> 
> *Aug 4:* Visa Lodge Date. Analyst Programmer, 75 points. 2 companies only.
> Uploaded all docs upfront, including PCC, Medicals.
> 
> *22-Sep:* Got email with subject "Immi Commencement". CO's name is there in it.
> 
> *30-Oct:* Sent Email to gsm.allocated email id asking for status. Got auto-reply.
> 
> *Nov 5th:* Called +61731367000 at 6 AM India Time. They asked for the passport number, name, country and date of birth. Was told that my case will be reviewed end of November and beginning of December.
> 
> *Nov 13th:* Got the reply for the email I sent on 30th Oct, seems like a template email - thanks for documents, even though I didnt provide any docs through email - asks to remain patient.
> 
> *Nov 30th:* Verification call from High Commission, Delhi. First to office reception at 9:10 AM. Not in office, receptionist told me later. They called my mobile at 9:40 AM. Questions asked -DoB, Marital status, Wife's name, Education, Current Work details. She was noting it down as i said my answer. Asked me about "debugging" which i missed saying. Total 7 mins or so only. I asked when I would get a response, and the officer said this information would be uploaded and communicated back to the CO. Not sure if they also called HR or anything else.
> 
> *Dec 16th: *Called them today at 6 AM India Time to the Adelaide number ending 7000.
> Explained to the lady about the call from High Commission and no further communication. She said nothing to do from my end. Usually end of the month review process, but because of the volume, they might take till January to review the application. She also said she would add a note to the application that I had called. By 10:52 AM India Time, received grant emails by the grace of God.


Congrats!!! Grant after a long wait... What a relief :eyebrows:


----------



## murtza4u

Moss143 said:


> I am in same Boat as you.:fingerscrossed:


Dear, please add your application/case timeline in your signature so that we can see your boat as well 

To add signature, go to "User CP > Edit Signature (on left column)".


----------



## Ajeet

swathi03 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need advise.
> 
> I am in US and I need PCC from India. Can any of you guide me on how to get it if you have already gone through the same situation. Do I need to get it from Indian embassy at Washington or anyother Indian consulate near to my place? I stay at Bentonville,Arkansas.
> 
> Please help. Is there any chance that I can get it done from India?


I think Houston embassy will issue the Indian PCC. Call them and they will let you know.


----------



## sridhar.chandran

*What's taking so long? I've turned down local offers thinking it'll conflict with Aus*

All dates are in dd/mm/yyyy, because mm/dd/yyyy is just plain stupid. Don't do it.

6/12/2014 - IELTS
12/03/2015 - MSA App. (Civil Engineer - 233211)
04/06/2015 - Positive Outcome
4/06/2015 - EOI Applied
06/07/2015 - Invited
21/08/2015 - Visa Applied
28/09/2015 - Docs
11/10/2015 - PCC
15/10/2015 - Health
27/10/2015 - IMMI Assessment Commence email (GSM Adelaide)
29/10/2015 - Additional Documents and Form 80, 1221
XX/XX/2015 - Grant
xx/xx/2015 - Fly
Why is this taking so long? Any other civil engineers here who are looking for a job in Oz? Any progress or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## murtza4u

sridhar.chandran said:


> All dates are in dd/mm/yyyy, because mm/dd/yyyy is just plain stupid. Don't do it.
> 
> 6/12/2014 - IELTS
> 12/03/2015 - MSA App. (Civil Engineer - 233211)
> 04/06/2015 - Positive Outcome
> 4/06/2015 - EOI Applied
> 06/07/2015 - Invited
> 21/08/2015 - Visa Applied
> 28/09/2015 - Docs
> 11/10/2015 - PCC
> 15/10/2015 - Health
> 27/10/2015 - IMMI Assessment Commence email (GSM Adelaide)
> 29/10/2015 - Additional Documents and Form 80, 1221
> XX/XX/2015 - Grant
> xx/xx/2015 - Fly
> Why is this taking so long? Any other civil engineers here who are looking for a job in Oz? Any progress or advice would be appreciated.


Have you tried to call DIBP to ask the status? It may help.


----------



## Moss143

murtza4u said:


> Dear, please add your application/case timeline in your signature so that we can see your boat as well
> 
> To add signature, go to "User CP > Edit Signature (on left column)".


Sorry Guys!!.
System doesn't allow me to add signature:

June : Was eligible with 60 Points to apply for EOI 
June - Sep : Waiting......:confused2:
Sep 2nd Week : Got the Invitation to Apply For Visa
Sep 3rd Week:Applied with all documents ,Medical and PCC
Oct 3rd Week:CO got allocated and asked for PCC and employment Proof 
: Provided everything on same day
Dec : Still waiting :juggle:


----------



## ema_85

Got my grant!!!


----------



## andreyx108b

ema_85 said:


> Got my grant!!!


Congrats!


----------



## sridhar.chandran

*How?*



murtza4u said:


> Have you tried to call DIBP to ask the status? It may help.


What is the phone number? I've searched for and only found a number for people living within Australia.


----------



## ema_85

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!


Thank you 

Wish everyone who's still waiting a super speedy grant!!!


----------



## ema_85

sridhar.chandran said:


> what is the phone number? I've searched for and only found a number for people living within australia.


0061731367000


----------



## goodtimes

Jeeten#80 said:


> You must do 2 things:
> 
> *1)*
> You will have to update the following details via IMMI account:
> 
> 1 - Change of address details
> 2 - Notification of changes in circumstances
> 
> Above options are available under "*Update us*" section in your IMMI account.
> 
> 
> 
> *2)*
> Write to CO via email and inform them about this, as I see you have already been contacted by CO earlier.


Thanks Jeeten for this useful information. 

I have updated DIBP about address change using the "Update Us" link.

But I am not sure what to mention in the change of circumstances. I am still working for the same company in India; it's just that my current assignment is in the US. Any idea what exactly should I notify the department related to the change? Could you please advise? Thanks.

Regards,


----------



## ema_85

blue-sunshine said:


> Thanks Andrey, would be good if someone from Pakistan could comment on how long it's taking Pakistani applicants these days. In a way it effects me too from the looks of things.
> 
> Thsnks


Got my grant today. Total time since visa lodge date is 2 months. Was requested for additional documents (Form 1221 and CV) and the CO came back to my case after 6 weeks, which I think is standard time as per the current trend.

I was born and live in U.A.E, not sure if that makes any difference. I did however have travel history of Pakistan.

Wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## Moss143

goodtimes said:


> Thanks Jeeten for this useful information.
> 
> I have updated DIBP about address change using the "Update Us" link.
> 
> But I am not sure what to mention in the change of circumstances. I am still working for the same company in India; it's just that my current assignment is in the US. Any idea what exactly should I notify the department related to the change? Could you please advise? Thanks.
> 
> Regards,


Hi Guys,

I have done the same 2 weeks back.NO update from CO.
Can someone tell me what is this number about where members are asking to call.

June : Was eligible with 60 Points to apply for EOI 
June - Sep : Waiting......:confused2:
Sep 2nd Week : Got the Invitation to Apply For Visa
Sep 3rd Week:Applied with all documents ,Medical and PCC
Oct 3rd Week:CO got allocated and asked for PCC and employment Proof 
: Provided everything on same day
Dec : Still waiting :juggle:


----------



## ema_85

Moss143 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have done the same 2 weeks back.NO update from CO.
> Can someone tell me what is this number about where members are asking to call.
> 
> June : Was eligible with 60 Points to apply for EOI
> June - Sep : Waiting......:confused2:
> Sep 2nd Week : Got the Invitation to Apply For Visa
> Sep 3rd Week:Applied with all documents ,Medical and PCC
> Oct 3rd Week:CO got allocated and asked for PCC and employment Proof
> : Provided everything on same day
> Dec : Still waiting :juggle:


You can call on 0061731367000

Office hours are Mon-Fri 09:00 am to 04:00 pm


----------



## Moss143

ema_85 said:


> You can call on 0061731367000
> 
> Office hours are Mon-Fri 09:00 am to 04:00 pm



Can I call them even if the SLA of 3 Months is not finished.



June : Was eligible with 60 Points to apply for EOI 
June - Sep : Waiting......:confused2:
Sep 2nd Week : Got the Invitation to Apply For Visa
Sep 3rd Week:Applied with all documents ,Medical and PCC
Oct 3rd Week:CO got allocated and asked for PCC and employment Proof 
: Provided everything on same day
Dec : Still waiting :juggle:


----------



## ema_85

Moss143 said:


> Can I call them even if the SLA of 3 Months is not finished.
> 
> 
> 
> June : Was eligible with 60 Points to apply for EOI
> June - Sep : Waiting......:confused2:
> Sep 2nd Week : Got the Invitation to Apply For Visa
> Sep 3rd Week:Applied with all documents ,Medical and PCC
> Oct 3rd Week:CO got allocated and asked for PCC and employment Proof
> : Provided everything on same day
> Dec : Still waiting :juggle:


Well...You can if you want to. Or you can wait a few more days. CO is coming back to applications who had been contacted towards end of Oct and beginning of Nov. I was contacted by CO on 02/11/2015 and the CO came back to it yesterday.

No harm in calling though. The max they will say is that you have to wait, if nothing else.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

ema_85 said:


> Got my grant!!!


Congrats....


----------



## Moss143

ema_85 said:


> Well...You can if you want to. Or you can wait a few more days. CO is coming back to applications who had been contacted towards end of Oct and beginning of Nov. I was contacted by CO on 02/11/2015 and the CO came back to it yesterday.
> 
> No harm in calling though. The max they will say is that you have to wait, if nothing else.



Thanks Guys,

They will take time and are sort of resources so Next year May B.

June : Was eligible with 60 Points to apply for EOI 
June - Sep : Waiting......
Sep 2nd Week : Got the Invitation to Apply For Visa
Sep 3rd Week:Applied with all documents ,Medical and PCC
Oct 3rd Week:CO got allocated and asked for PCC and employment Proof 
: Provided everything on same day
Dec : Still waiting


----------



## Nav1980

Dear all,

I am happy to announce that myself and family reciev d the final verdict/golden mail of grant this morning.i would like to extend my sincere thanks to all members of this forum,in providing valuable information nputs regarding the success towards grant.we wish to hear the same for all other applicants in a his forum soon. 

Visa lodged-09 sep 15
Co contact-22oct 15
Visa grant-17 dec 15
Total days-98


----------



## samjhibaschhu1

Nav1980 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am happy to announce that myself and family reciev d the final verdict/golden mail of grant this morning.i would like to extend my sincere thanks to all members of this forum,in providing valuable information nputs regarding the success towards grant.we wish to hear the same for all other applicants in a his forum soon.
> 
> Visa lodged-09 sep 15
> Co contact-22oct 15
> Visa grant-17 dec 15
> Total days-98


Congrats Nav80. Enjoy the days ahead.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Nav1980 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am happy to announce that myself and family reciev d the final verdict/golden mail of grant this morning.i would like to extend my sincere thanks to all members of this forum,in providing valuable information nputs regarding the success towards grant.we wish to hear the same for all other applicants in a his forum soon.
> 
> Visa lodged-09 sep 15
> Co contact-22oct 15
> Visa grant-17 dec 15
> Total days-98


Congrats Nav1980.


----------



## ema_85

Nav1980 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am happy to announce that myself and family reciev d the final verdict/golden mail of grant this morning.i would like to extend my sincere thanks to all members of this forum,in providing valuable information nputs regarding the success towards grant.we wish to hear the same for all other applicants in a his forum soon.
> 
> Visa lodged-09 sep 15
> Co contact-22oct 15
> Visa grant-17 dec 15
> Total days-98


Congrats!!


----------



## Heywb

ema_85 said:


> Got my grant today. Total time since visa lodge date is 2 months. Was requested for additional documents (Form 1221 and CV) and the CO came back to my case after 6 weeks, which I think is standard time as per the current trend.
> 
> I was born and live in U.A.E, not sure if that makes any difference. I did however have travel history of Pakistan.
> 
> Wish you a speedy grant.


MashAllah, Congratulations dear. Can you please share what Co asked in 2nd contact email. ?


----------



## ema_85

Heywb said:


> MashAllah, Congratulations dear. Can you please share what Co asked in 2nd contact email. ?


CO requested PCC for Pakistan and confirmation of my last visit dates to Pakistan.

Since I haven't lived in Pakistan for more than three months cumulatively, so was a bit confused as to why had they asked for one. So called up DIBP at 09:30 am today (Australia time). The lady who picked up said, because you have visits to Pakistan which add up to more than two months, this could be why the CO has asked for PCC and you should provide one.

Honestly, was a bit disappointed as its the first time I heard such a reason. Anyway, I hung up, but after about 15 minutes got an email from CO saying that I do NOT require to submit Pakistani PCC and that I have been granted a visa


----------



## Heywb

ema_85 said:


> CO requested PCC for Pakistan and confirmation of my last visit dates to Pakistan.
> 
> Since I haven't lived in Pakistan for more than three months cumulatively, so was a bit confused as to why had they asked for one. So called up DIBP at 09:30 am today (Australia time). The lady who picked up said, because you have visits to Pakistan which add up to more than two months, this could be why the CO has asked for PCC and you should provide one.
> 
> Honestly, was a bit disappointed as its the first time I heard such a reason. Anyway, I hung up, but after about 15 minutes got an email from CO saying that I do NOT require to submit Pakistani PCC and that I have been granted a visa


Thanks for the detailed response. Congrats again..


----------



## alhydie

Nav1980 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am happy to announce that myself and family reciev d the final verdict/golden mail of grant this morning.i would like to extend my sincere thanks to all members of this forum,in providing valuable information nputs regarding the success towards grant.we wish to hear the same for all other applicants in a his forum soon.
> 
> Visa lodged-09 sep 15
> Co contact-22oct 15
> Visa grant-17 dec 15
> Total days-98


Congrats Nav1980 and all d best!


----------



## alhydie

ema_85 said:


> Got my grant!!!


Congrats Ema..wish you all d best!


----------



## civil189

ema_85 said:


> Got my grant!!!



Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramsp

Finally its my day.. Every thing glitters gold round me today because of golden email.. Yes..its a grant.. Thank u all for your support!!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Nav1980

alhydie said:


> Congrats Nav1980 and all d best!




Thanks buddy.flood gates are open i suppose soon all will be happy, its a x mas gift inded...


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot

gaus said:


> That's surprising. Didn't the Panel clinic contact you if they had a doubt? Did you get the MOC letter from BUPA or the local panel cleared it and later they found something suspicious.


Well, local clinic told us that there were suspicious findings in her XRAY. but my wife's health is in normal condition. So yeah, we're kinda depressed that we need to wait for another 2-3months.


----------



## deepgill

Congratulations all my friends for your grants and best wishes for future


----------



## alhydie

Nav1980 said:


> Thanks buddy.flood gates are open i suppose soon all will be happy, its a x mas gift inded...


Hahaha...m sure it is..cheers!!


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot

yasmeenaaa said:


> but why they requested this from me this kind of tests didnt require from us so they dont have anything to think that i maybe sick with this disease


Sorry but I'm confused as to why you hesitate in submitting form 815? I observed that people who were required form 815 received their grants in a few days upon submitting the form. If you're confident enough that your health is in good condition, then why worry on something like the undertaking?


----------



## wolfskin

Congratulations to all


----------



## gaus

ema_85 said:


> Got my grant!!!



Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## gaus

Nav1980 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am happy to announce that myself and family reciev d the final verdict/golden mail of grant this morning.i would like to extend my sincere thanks to all members of this forum,in providing valuable information nputs regarding the success towards grant.we wish to hear the same for all other applicants in a his forum soon.
> 
> Visa lodged-09 sep 15
> Co contact-22oct 15
> Visa grant-17 dec 15
> Total days-98


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

Congratulations all lucky crews, it seems party time today.... Join you soon.. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus

Ramsp said:


> Finally its my day.. Every thing glitters gold round me today because of golden email.. Yes..its a grant.. Thank u all for your support!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## gaus

OZwaldCobblepot said:


> Well, local clinic told us that there were suspicious findings in her XRAY. but my wife's health is in normal condition. So yeah, we're kinda depressed that we need to wait for another 2-3months.



I'm sure things will be fine. All the best! Godspeed


----------



## immi2Oz

wolfskin said:


> *Many many congratulations,*
> 
> now I am wondering if something similar happens to me, my company has near about 2000+ employees occupied among 5 floors. My office reception never had/ has any clue at what time I am in/ out. Most of the time I work from home. I am wondering what answer my office reception would give :confused2: I mean in fact I doubt, HR would recognized me unless HR check the employee database. Hope every things goes well :fingerscrossed:


we have a superb phone directory for the landline phones and u can do a search of any employee on it and get the direct desk numbers.. that is what reception would have used to try and catch me..


----------



## immi2Oz

mikki88 said:


> how many points you claimed for work experience? did they do any employment verification?


8 years experience... ive forgotten the number of points.sorry 
as far as i know they called the Office Reception and asked for me.. they tried to forward the call to my desk phone.. but this was at 9:10 AM, and we are usually not in office at that time.. at 9:40 i got a call on my mobile and they asked me stuff.. even if they asked my HR or Manager, I don't know about it, and I don't plan on asking them..


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Congratulations to ALL those who have received Grant's Today !!!*

:second:


----------



## Jeeten#80

You answer lies in your questions itself.

Just inform them that you will be transferred/deputed/posted to the US entity of your Current employer for *XX* days/months for an assignment on *ABCC* Visa.

Also if you know your US work and residence address then mention that as well.

Hope this answers your query.




goodtimes said:


> Thanks Jeeten for this useful information.
> 
> I have updated DIBP about address change using the "Update Us" link.
> 
> But I am not sure what to mention in the change of circumstances. I am still working for the same company in India; it's just that my current assignment is in the US. Any idea what exactly should I notify the department related to the change? Could you please advise? Thanks.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Congrats to all who have received grant today. Looks like Adelaide is clearing the backlog nicely, looking at yesterday's grants on the tracker.


----------



## ash36

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats to all who have received grant today. Looks like Adelaide is clearing the backlog nicely, looking at yesterday's grants on the tracker.


@Nostalgia Nut-- where would I find this tracker?


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

Vinvid said:


> These wre the docs asked :
> 
> Spouse's Form 80
> Spouse's English proof
> Birth certificates both...
> 
> Thanks
> Vinvid



Hi vivid, didn't you uploaded spouse English proof or they need it again,if so did you uploaded the same proof again? 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

__________________
(221214) 
EOI LODGED- 23-08-2015, INVITATION (65 points) - 07-09-2015, VISA LODGED- 02-10-2015, CO REQ PCC, POLIO VACCINE AND MEDICAL, MEDICAL DONE - 09-11-2015,
FAMILY ADDED THROUGH FORM 1436- 25-11-2015, 2ND CO ASKED FOR SPOUSE IELTS - 09-12-2015. 
GRANT-------


----------



## yasmeenaaa

OZwaldCobblepot said:


> Sorry but I'm confused as to why you hesitate in submitting form 815? I observed that people who were required form 815 received their grants in a few days upon submitting the form. If you're confident enough that your health is in good condition, then why worry on something like the undertaking?


i already submitted the form yesterday , i am not hesitating , i am worry about my health 
for my information they don't request this form unless you have serious problem and i am sure i don't so what is the reason thats all


----------



## yasmeenaaa

congratsssss to the granted people today


----------



## indergreat

* Congratz guyz, who got their grants .... and all the best for future ..... *


----------



## andreyx108b

ash36 said:


> @Nostalgia Nut-- where would I find this tracker?


Congrats!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

ash36 said:


> @Nostalgia Nut-- where would I find this tracker?


You'll find it in andreyx108b's signature on this same page.


----------



## Jagmohan40

Hi all

My wife ielts score one year eleigibilty got over in oct....though i lodged visa in sept. Have also uploaded her education quailfication docs of masters in english. Do you think they might ask for proof of instructions in english for her....I am sure it is commen sense that master in english cant be done without instructions in english


----------



## andreyx108b

Jagmohan40 said:


> Hi all My wife ielts score one year eleigibilty got over in oct....though i lodged visa in sept. Have also uploaded her education quailfication docs of masters in english. Do you think they might ask for proof of instructions in english for her....I am sure it is commen sense that master in english cant be done without instructions in english


Ielts validity is 2 years.


----------



## Jagmohan40

andreyx108b said:


> Ielts validity is 2 years.


Are you sure .....I was tild be somebody that its for one year for spouse.


----------



## andreyx108b

Jagmohan40 said:


> Are you sure .....I was tild be somebody that its for one year for spouse.



Ielts validity Is 2 years, DIBP made it valid for 3 years actually...


----------



## sanjay776

Hi,

For secondary applicant IELTs validity is 1 Yr.



Jagmohan40 said:


> Are you sure .....I was tild be somebody that its for one year for spouse.


----------



## gaus

Jagmohan40 said:


> Are you sure .....I was tild be somebody that its for one year for spouse.


Yes. For partner it's 12 months

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## andreyx108b

sanjay776 said:


> Hi, For secondary applicant IELTs validity is 1 Yr.


Where does it say? I never saw it 

It would still be ok as it would be considered based in the lodge date.


----------



## andreyx108b

gaus said:


> Yes. For partner it's 12 months https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


Got it. Thanks


----------



## samjhibaschhu1

gaus said:


> Yes. For partner it's 12 months
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


Hello Guys!
It seems to me that the validity is 12 months for FUNCTIONAL English. If the secondary applicant has competent English, its validity will be 3 years.
https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english


----------



## mikki88

dhijaj said:


> IED =Whichever is Earliest date of PCC or Medical.
> If your PCC was july 15, your IED would be July 2016.


Thanks dhijaj.


----------



## MIRACULOUS LIFE

Hi 

With God's grace, got my visa grant today!


----------



## alhydie

MIRACULOUS LIFE said:


> Hi
> 
> With God's grace, got my visa grant today!


Congrats  
timeline please!


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

MIRACULOUS LIFE said:


> Hi
> 
> With God's grace, got my visa grant today!


Congrats MIRACULOUS LIFE...
By any chance can you please let us know your visa lodging and grant date.


----------



## Prashant12

Jeeten#80 said:


> Call DIBP and ask them. As the "*IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf*" document clearly mentions the following under *Police Certificates* section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF they haven't indicated anything related to PCC then its better you call them and clarify.


Can anyone please confirm the number where i can call for my PCC Letter issue.

I am unable to find any number which i can call from outside Australia. I have not received a letter requesting for PCC which is required in Singapore for authorities to issue me the same.

Thanks


----------



## MIRACULOUS LIFE

Timeline in signature


----------



## Jeeten#80

Here you go..

Number # 0061731367000 | +61731367000




Prashant12 said:


> Can anyone please confirm the number where i can call for my PCC Letter issue.
> 
> I am unable to find any number which i can call from outside Australia. I have not received a letter requesting for PCC which is required in Singapore for authorities to issue me the same.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## faizan93

MIRACULOUS LIFE said:


> Timeline in signature


my timeline is quite similar to you ( apart from PTE attempts  )
hoping for grant before holidays


----------



## faizan93

can anyone share link for tracker file in excel?


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Hi there,
Do anyone have idea about the upcoming CHRISTMAS and NEW YEAR Holidays.


----------



## Majician

MIRACULOUS LIFE said:


> Timeline in signature


Please share it for the people who are using mobile phones


----------



## andreyx108b

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Hi there, Do anyone have idea about the upcoming CHRISTMAS and NEW YEAR Holidays.



25, 28, 28 - 1st.

From 21st Dec to 4th of Jan - short staffed.


----------



## gaus

MIRACULOUS LIFE said:


> Hi
> 
> With God's grace, got my visa grant today!


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

andreyx108b said:


> 25, 28, 28 - 1st.
> 
> From 21st Dec to 4th of Jan - short staffed.


Thank You So Much,

I more thing I wanted to ask you.

I have lodged my Visa Subclass 189 with 60 points.

AGE - 30
Studies - 20
IELTS - 10

While applying for ACS I showed my 2 years Indian experience which I have.
As its only around 2 years I can't claim points for it.
I have submitted my Work reference letter thou.
Do you reckon there will be a job verification even though I am not claiming points.


----------



## wodz69

I rang DIBP this morning and a nice lady checked my file and said that the current wait time after a request for more info is 35 days (she didn't clarify whether it's 35 days after the date of the request or after clicking the Info provided button). She also added that due to Christmas holidays my case might be looked at beginning of Jan


----------



## andreyx108b

wodz69 said:


> I rang DIBP this morning and a nice lady checked my file and said that the current wait time after a request for more info is 35 days (she didn't clarify whether it's 35 days after the date of the request or after clicking the Info provided button). She also added that due to Christmas holidays my case might be looked at beginning of Jan


Hey mate, good to know, CO contacted me on 18/11 - so I guess we are very close.

Usually it is 35 days after REQUEST date.


----------



## faizan93

andreyx108b said:


> wodz69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rang DIBP this morning and a nice lady checked my file and said that the current wait time after a request for more info is 35 days (she didn't clarify whether it's 35 days after the date of the request or after clicking the Info provided button). She also added that due to Christmas holidays my case might be looked at beginning of Jan
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate, good to know, CO contacted me on 18/11 - so I guess we are very close.
> 
> Usually it is 35 days after REQUEST date.
Click to expand...

my CO contact too was on 18/11/2015. hope we all get the grant soon.


----------



## andreyx108b

faizan93 said:


> my CO contact too was on 18/11/2015. hope we all get the grant soon.


I see, yes, hopefully, i cant see you on a tracker - easy to track each other.


----------



## Hope1112

wodz69 said:


> I rang DIBP this morning and a nice lady checked my file and said that the current wait time after a request for more info is 35 days (she didn't clarify whether it's 35 days after the date of the request or after clicking the Info provided button). She also added that due to Christmas holidays my case might be looked at beginning of Jan


Hi wodz69, good news i guess, which GSM was it Adeliade or Brisbane?


----------



## tt2

Nav1980 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am happy to announce that myself and family reciev d the final verdict/golden mail of grant this morning.i would like to extend my sincere thanks to all members of this forum,in providing valuable information nputs regarding the success towards grant.we wish to hear the same for all other applicants in a his forum soon.
> 
> Visa lodged-09 sep 15
> Co contact-22oct 15
> Visa grant-17 dec 15
> Total days-98


Congratulations


----------



## faizan93

andreyx108b said:


> faizan93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my CO contact too was on 18/11/2015. hope we all get the grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I see, yes, hopefully, i cant see you on a tracker - easy to track each other.
Click to expand...

my name would be faizan or faizan93 or tracker and the excel file. i lost link to excel file. do you have it?


----------



## tt2

MIRACULOUS LIFE said:


> Hi
> 
> With God's grace, got my visa grant today!


Congratulations exactly a month from CO allocation date, was it Adeliade or Brisbane


----------



## wodz69

Hope1112 said:


> Hi wodz69, good news i guess, which GSM was it Adeliade or Brisbane?


Adelaide

In the 189 Oct thread Surbhi has mentioned that in his CO request there is an explicit date of review (see here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2015-189-visa-applications-6.html#post8950490)
In his case the wait between request and review is exactly one week longer than what they've told me, at 42 days. But who knows, maybe what the information officer told me is an average wait of 35 days between info provided and review, whereas for Surbhi it's 42 days from the request to review?


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Hi there,
Just want clarify a doubt.

I have lodged my Visa Subclass 189 with 60 points.

AGE - 30
Studies - 20
IELTS - 10

While applying for ACS I showed my 2 years Indian experience which I have.
As its only around 2 years I can't claim points for it.
I have submitted my Work reference letter thou.
Do you reckon there will be a job verification even though I am not claiming points.


----------



## Hope1112

wodz69 said:


> Hope1112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi wodz69, good news i guess, which GSM was it Adeliade or Brisbane?
> 
> 
> 
> Adelaide
> 
> In the 189 Oct thread Surbhi has mentioned that in his CO request there is an explicit date of review (see here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2015-189-visa-applications-6.html#post8950490)
> In his case the wait between request and review is exactly one week longer than what they've told me, at 42 days. But who knows, maybe what the information officer told me is an average wait of 35 days between info provided and review, whereas for Surbhi it's 42 days from the request to review?
Click to expand...

Its's very confusing you know they keep giving random answers... Am applying with my husband and we applied on the 10/10 co contact 4/11 when we called them yesterday they said CO will relook cases from that period end of jan begining of Feb... Very frustrating :s


----------



## itsme121ab

Has anyone else faced problem in making payment to DIBP via ICICI bank credit/ debit card?

I am not able to make the payment. Spoke to icici they say the merchant department of immigration, south airport, australia is blacklisted from making any transaction? 

Please advise.


----------



## andreyx108b

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Hi there, Just want clarify a doubt. I have lodged my Visa Subclass 189 with 60 points. AGE - 30 Studies - 20 IELTS - 10 While applying for ACS I showed my 2 years Indian experience which I have. As its only around 2 years I can't claim points for it. I have submitted my Work reference letter thou. Do you reckon there will be a job verification even though I am not claiming points.


No. No verification for unclaimed work experience.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

andreyx108b said:


> No. No verification for unclaimed work experience.


Ohh Thank You so much andreyx108b.


----------



## andreyx108b

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Ohh Thank You so much andreyx108b.


Your are welcome  good luck )


----------



## wodz69

Hope1112 said:


> Its's very confusing you know they keep giving random answers... Am applying with my husband and we applied on the 10/10 co contact 4/11 when we called them yesterday they said CO will relook cases from that period end of jan begining of Feb... Very frustrating :s


Yeah probably depends on the CO assignment, what's being done with your case and also the information officer's mood. For example, today I have actually called two times, the first call was picked up by a rather unpleasant man who said that they didn't provide any status updates over the phone and ended the conversation without asking for my details. When I called again an hour later, it was picked up by a pleasant lady who was willing to check my file and provide some information. I believe she didn't just make up the 35 days thing as she has actually checked it in their system and then she checked something else and said that the current backlog is bigger than usual so it might take a bit longer than that. Someone else could have just checked the backlog and told to wait till February so I don't bother them again with phonecalls.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

As long as they don't actually forget to pick up your case again and make a final decision, I'm increasingly not sure if phoning them is a good idea at all... especially if you're within 90 days of visa lodgement. I complete 90 days tomorrow, that is Friday. I'm still not sure whether it is a good idea to phone them or not. But Christmas is coming. Would things get even slower after the 25th?


----------



## andreyx108b

Nostalgia Nut said:


> As long as they don't actually forget to pick up your case again and make a final decision, I'm increasingly not sure if phoning them is a good idea at all... especially if you're within 90 days of visa lodgement. I complete 90 days tomorrow, that is Friday. I'm still not sure whether it is a good idea to phone them or not. But Christmas is coming. Would things get even slower after the 25th?


I think after the 25th - mininum number of staff will be in duty.

If i were you - i would call on the 6th of Jan ) 2 days after they are back  so they would return to normal duties


----------



## Forc3s

How do we add or update info to myimmitracker.com?


----------



## wodz69

Hope1112 said:


> Its's very confusing you know they keep giving random answers... Am applying with my husband and we applied on the 10/10 co contact 4/11 when we called them yesterday they said CO will relook cases from that period end of jan begining of Feb... Very frustrating :s


BTW I haven't seen your entry in the tracker (unless you're using a different username) - could you add it there please? There aren't that many 189 October applicants active on this forum or in the tracker so it's hard to find someone with similar circumstances


----------



## andreyx108b

Forc3s said:


> How do we add or update info to myimmitracker.com?


PMd you.


----------



## swathi03

bright future said:


> I think Houston embassy will issue the Indian PCC. Call them and they will let you know.


Thanks bright future


----------



## pareshprince

i lodged file 189 on 11th aug,2015. still no update in my case. case officer not allocated. status showing me "Application Received". I uploaded my PCC on 12th Dec without allocate case officer.
I am too much worry about my status. I claimed 10 point for experience. my current company and previous company not received any email or call. even i don't received any call. please suggest me what should i do?


----------



## Hope1112

wodz69 said:


> Hope1112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its's very confusing you know they keep giving random answers... Am applying with my husband and we applied on the 10/10 co contact 4/11 when we called them yesterday they said CO will relook cases from that period end of jan begining of Feb... Very frustrating :s
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I haven't seen your entry in the tracker (unless you're using a different username) - could you add it there please? There aren't that many 189 October applicants active on this forum or in the tracker so it's hard to find someone with similar circumstances
Click to expand...

You are absolutely right i think it's up to their mood cause the lady who got mu husband's call refused to check our file at all... You'll find the tracker updated with my husband's name Kito101- sudanese...


----------



## mikki88

immi2Oz said:


> 8 years experience... ive forgotten the number of points.sorry
> as far as i know they called the Office Reception and asked for me.. they tried to forward the call to my desk phone.. but this was at 9:10 AM, and we are usually not in office at that time.. at 9:40 i got a call on my mobile and they asked me stuff.. even if they asked my HR or Manager, I don't know about it, and I don't plan on asking them..


thanks for the detailed info.


----------



## amarjagadish

Subscribing to VISA thread... My Details in Signature


----------



## vutukuricm

Got an invite today .
Created Immi account and login.. surprisingly.. sub class 189 is present under application type?
Am i missing anything here?
Can anyone guide me how to create new application in immi website?


2613 
EOI submitted - 16-june-2015
Invite 18-dec-2015
PCC--?
Medical---?
Grant...?


----------



## KeeDa

vutukuricm said:


> Got an invite today .
> Created Immi account and login.. surprisingly.. sub class 189 is present under application type?
> Am i missing anything here?
> Can anyone guide me how to create new application in immi website?
> 
> 
> 2613
> EOI submitted - 16-june-2015
> Invite 18-dec-2015
> PCC--?
> Medical---?
> Grant...?


You should use the APPLY VISA button in your invited EOI instead of creating a new immiAccount.


----------



## MIRACULOUS LIFE

tt2 said:


> Congratulations exactly a month from CO allocation date, was it Adeliade or Brisbane





It was brisbane


----------



## itsme121ab

*Payment with icici bank card*



itsme121ab said:


> Has anyone else faced problem in making payment to DIBP via ICICI bank credit/ debit card?
> 
> I am not able to make the payment. Spoke to icici they say the merchant department of immigration, south airport, australia is blacklisted from making any transaction?
> 
> Please advise.


Appreciate if someone can share their experience.


----------



## Cgarik

itsme121ab said:


> Has anyone else faced problem in making payment to DIBP via ICICI bank credit/ debit card?
> 
> I am not able to make the payment. Spoke to icici they say the merchant department of immigration, south airport, australia is blacklisted from making any transaction?
> 
> Please advise.


rbi rules say cannot do more than 1 L online card purchase to third party system out side country.. pls use any card of friends and you can transfer that amount through net banking


----------



## George2014

itsme121ab said:


> Appreciate if someone can share their experience.


We paid using ICICI Bank Forex Card. For us everything went smooth, we had to pay AUD 7276.


----------



## krdheerajkumar

itsme121ab said:


> Has anyone else faced problem in making payment to DIBP via ICICI bank credit/ debit card?
> 
> I am not able to make the payment. Spoke to icici they say the merchant department of immigration, south airport, australia is blacklisted from making any transaction?
> 
> Please advise.



I have faced a similar issue and have also shared the same in this thread...

You may have to visit a nearest ICICI branch and write a letter to the Manager requesting to increase your online transaction limit for paying Australian Visa fees. This request will be addressed in a day or two and the bank will increase your limit only for 24 hours within which you should complete the online payment transaction

Thanks,
Dheeraj.


----------



## murtza4u

ema_85 said:


> Got my grant!!!


Congratulations dear. Wish you best of luck for your future lane:


----------



## murtza4u

sridhar.chandran said:


> What is the phone number? I've searched for and only found a number for people living within Australia.


Here is the number of overseas applicants : +61 7 3136 7000


----------



## murtza4u

Nav1980 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am happy to announce that myself and family reciev d the final verdict/golden mail of grant this morning.i would like to extend my sincere thanks to all members of this forum,in providing valuable information nputs regarding the success towards grant.we wish to hear the same for all other applicants in a his forum soon.
> 
> Visa lodged-09 sep 15
> Co contact-22oct 15
> Visa grant-17 dec 15
> Total days-98


Congratulations dear. Wish you best of luck. My application dates are slight after you.


----------



## murtza4u

Ramsp said:


> Finally its my day.. Every thing glitters gold round me today because of golden email.. Yes..its a grant.. Thank u all for your support!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


wow, what a speed... congratulations dear...


----------



## murtza4u

ash36 said:


> @Nostalgia Nut-- where would I find this tracker?


Check the links in my signature


----------



## murtza4u

MIRACULOUS LIFE said:


> Hi
> 
> With God's grace, got my visa grant today!


Congratulation dear. Feels good with lots of grants in a single day


----------



## nsiramsetty

Hi All,

I got Invite in Today's round and I am planning to Lodge Visa Application by End of January as We need to get our Baby's Passport , PCC and medicals done and also need to arrange Money .

I just had a look at the Visa Application Pages , I think it is 17 Pages.

In any of the Applicant Details, We have an option of Adding Previous/Other Names.

My wife name is 

Siramsetty ( Surname, Changed to My Surname ) Bharathi (Given Name) in Current Passport which will be permanent and will be used in VISA and further applications. Same name is present in Updated PAN Card, AADHAR Card, PTE Score Report, ACS Assessment Result, Employment Reference Letter, Everywhere in Employee Records( She is working in same company from beginning), Bank Statements.


Arisetty ( Surname, At the time of Birth ) Bharathi (Given Name) in Previous Passport, Company Joining Letter, Previous months payslips( hope we will get december payslip with updated name as we have submitted updated passport and pan card.

--------- A Bharathi in Secondary School Certificates and Degree Certificates, Transcripts, Voter ID.

In Passport Details Section, It is obvious that we should use Latest Passport which will be permanent. Place of Birth and Relation ship status sections are fine.

Now my question is in Other names / spellings section, how many names should I declare

I am planning to add below rows.

ARISETTY	BHARATHI	Marriage	Edit | Delete
A	BHARATHI Other	Edit | Delete - in details i mentioned other spellings of names

Is second row necessary ?, i am just thinking to add because i might need to submit her degree certificate or transcripts if needed, so do not want a query to be raised DIBP guys 

Coming to first row, her name is ARISETTY	BHARATHI before marriage and SIRAMSETTY BHARATHI after marriage. So reason for change I selected is marriage, is that fine?


----------



## murtza4u

faizan93 said:


> can anyone share link for tracker file in excel?


In my signature


----------



## murtza4u

Majician said:


> Please share it for the people who are using mobile phones


Here are the tracker links for the people using mobile phones 

Google Excel Tracker

MyImmiTracker


----------



## Ajeet

Cgarik said:


> rbi rules say cannot do more than 1 L online card purchase to third party system out side country.. pls use any card of friends and you can transfer that amount through net banking


Please visit the branch and they will remove the restriction from your card for that one transaction. Good luck


----------



## murtza4u

faizan93 said:


> my name would be faizan or faizan93 or tracker and the excel file. i lost link to excel file. do you have it?


Faizan, you can have it in my signature


----------



## usmansshaikh

murtza4u said:


> In my signature




Hi Murtaza,

for you current employment verification was done on call from your line manager? The letter i submitted on company letterhead from my line manager did not have their number on it but only email. do they contact on email in case phone number is not provided? any idea?


----------



## murtza4u

usmansshaikh said:


> Hi Murtaza,
> 
> for you current employment verification was done on call from your line manager? The letter i submitted on company letterhead from my line manager did not have their number on it but only email. do they contact on email in case phone number is not provided? any idea?


Normally for pakistani applicants, if they want to verify (which they do for most of the applicants) they verify by both phone & email. Local high commission first calls and then email the employer your documents to verify. It is better to provide both phone no. and email address but suppose if you haven't provided any number then they might can try to get one themselves. If this is not your current employment then don't worry otherwise they might ask you to provide this additional information. If they don't pick you for the verification, you will be the lucky one


----------



## blue-sunshine

murtza4u said:


> Normally for pakistani applicants, if they want to verify (which they do for most of the applicants) they verify by both phone & email. Local high commission first calls and then email the employer your documents to verify. It is better to provide both phone no. and email address but suppose if you haven't provided any number then they might can try to get one themselves. If this is not your current employment then don't worry otherwise they might ask you to provide this additional information. If they don't pick you for the verification, you will be the lucky one


Hi Murataza, do you know why your application is taking so long since employment verification? Have you tried calling them?

Cheers


----------



## usmansshaikh

murtza4u said:


> Normally for pakistani applicants, if they want to verify (which they do for most of the applicants) they verify by both phone & email. Local high commission first calls and then email the employer your documents to verify. It is better to provide both phone no. and email address but suppose if you haven't provided any number then they might can try to get one themselves. If this is not your current employment then don't worry otherwise they might ask you to provide this additional information. If they don't pick you for the verification, you will be the lucky one


It is actually my current employment...there is a landline number on the letter head but i did not know it was old and the numbers have changed now, my line managers email address is on there but no email of hr is there


----------



## usmansshaikh

i did also provide a work experience letter for my current employment other than reference letter and that has an email address of employment verification...maybe they might use that email address


----------



## murtza4u

blue-sunshine said:


> Hi Murataza, do you know why your application is taking so long since employment verification? Have you tried calling them?
> 
> Cheers


Not sure why it is taking so long. But the average time of GSM Adeliede for Pakistani applicants is 109 days from application lodge date and mine are 91 days. So I am thinking to wait a few more days to call them for status.


----------



## murtza4u

usmansshaikh said:


> It is actually my current employment...there is a landline number on the letter head but i did not know it was old and the numbers have changed now, my line managers email address is on there but no email of hr is there


Usman, i don't think it is a good idea to use reference with outdated numbers. What if DIBP call to that number and don't get appropriate response? Sometimes that would leads to a personal phone call interview of applicant if the employer is not reachable. Lets hope for the best


----------



## msr83

Hi Guys,
Need your advise...

I have made visa application and about to submit documents. Is all documents are required to be certified true copy ? ie. birth cert, pass port, marriage cert, employment certs and qualification certs ?


----------



## civil189

MIRACULOUS LIFE said:


> Hi
> 
> With God's grace, got my visa grant today!



Congrats dear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZM

Hi Guys,

Finally we received our most awaited grant letters....:second:

Yesterday our agent gave call to immigration team, they said that nothing is pending from applicant side and hence would be escalating this case..and today we got our grant letters


Invite : 3rd Aug
App : 28th Aug
CO Contact: 8th Oct
RC : 22nd Oct
Grant : 18th Dec:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
IED : Sep 2016


----------



## gaus

PZM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally we received our most awaited grant letters....:second:
> 
> Yesterday our agent gave call to immigration team, they said that nothing is pending from applicant side and hence would be escalating this case..and today we got our grant letters
> 
> 
> Invite : 3rd Aug
> App : 28th Aug
> CO Contact: 8th Oct
> RC : 22nd Oct
> Grant : 18th Dec:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> IED : Sep 2016


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## krdheerajkumar

*Grant Finally!*

Hi All,

Received the grant notification from DIBP from me, my wife and kid this morning. Thanks to all for supporting and helping me in during this phase. A special thanks to KeeDa and other senior members!!!!

My timeline is below:

261313	: Software Engineer
02/04/15 : ACS applied
20/04/15 : ACS positive outcome
10/06/15 : PTE-A Attempt 1 (L/R/S/W - 69/74/50/77)
11/07/15 : PTE-A Attempt 2 (L/R/S/W - 85/82/85/85)
13/07/15 : EOI submitted claiming 70 points
02/08/15 : Received Invite
02/10/15 : Visa lodged (189)
30/10/15: CO 1st Contact (replied on 03/11/2015)
28/11/15: CO 2nd Contact (replied on 28/11/2015)
18/12/15: Finally the much awaited Grant...lane::second::second:
First entry planned in February


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hi Friends,

I already lodged the visa, CO is allocated and status is - "Assessment under progress' .

I may resign from my current employer and join other company . 

Please help me to understand if I need to update my application ? and whats the procedure ?


Thanks


----------



## sandipgp

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received the grant notification from DIBP from me, my wife and kid this morning. Thanks to all for supporting and helping me in during this phase. A special thanks to KeeDa and other senior members!!!!
> 
> My timeline is below:
> 
> 261313	: Software Engineer
> 02/04/15 : ACS applied
> 20/04/15 : ACS positive outcome
> 10/06/15 : PTE-A Attempt 1 (L/R/S/W - 69/74/50/77)
> 11/07/15 : PTE-A Attempt 2 (L/R/S/W - 85/82/85/85)
> 13/07/15 : EOI submitted claiming 70 points
> 02/08/15 : Received Invite
> 02/10/15 : Visa lodged (189)
> 30/10/15: CO 1st Contact (replied on 03/11/2015)
> 28/11/15: CO 2nd Contact (replied on 28/11/2015)
> 18/12/15: Finally the much awaited Grant...lane::second::second:
> First entry planned in February


Great start to the day.. Congrats to Dhiraj


----------



## sandipgp

PZM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally we received our most awaited grant letters....:second:
> 
> Yesterday our agent gave call to immigration team, they said that nothing is pending from applicant side and hence would be escalating this case..and today we got our grant letters
> 
> 
> Invite : 3rd Aug
> App : 28th Aug
> CO Contact: 8th Oct
> RC : 22nd Oct
> Grant : 18th Dec:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> IED : Sep 2016


Congrats...


----------



## mariavino

*Brise GSM*

Hi Guys,
Can any one help me with the Brisbane GSM contact Number.

Thanks


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Congrats pzm and dheeraj!!


----------



## gaus

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received the grant notification from DIBP from me, my wife and kid this morning. Thanks to all for supporting and helping me in during this phase. A special thanks to KeeDa and other senior members!!!!
> 
> My timeline is below:
> 
> 261313	: Software Engineer
> 02/04/15 : ACS applied
> 20/04/15 : ACS positive outcome
> 10/06/15 : PTE-A Attempt 1 (L/R/S/W - 69/74/50/77)
> 11/07/15 : PTE-A Attempt 2 (L/R/S/W - 85/82/85/85)
> 13/07/15 : EOI submitted claiming 70 points
> 02/08/15 : Received Invite
> 02/10/15 : Visa lodged (189)
> 30/10/15: CO 1st Contact (replied on 03/11/2015)
> 28/11/15: CO 2nd Contact (replied on 28/11/2015)
> 18/12/15: Finally the much awaited Grant...lane::second::second:
> First entry planned in February


Congratulations!!! Wish you the best for future!


----------



## pareshprince

i lodge application on 11th aug. still no case officer assign. if i want to contact DIBP then on which number i call them? please suggest me. application status is "Application Received".


----------



## nnaorin19

what is RC?


----------



## alhydie

pareshprince said:


> i lodge application on 11th aug. still no case officer assign. if i want to contact DIBP then on which number i call them? please suggest me. application status is "Application Received".


there you go buddy...61731367000


----------



## alhydie

nnaorin19 said:


> what is RC?


request complete


----------



## pareshprince

*Thanks*

thanks a lot. but some where i read this number is for those people who allocate case officer.
i don't know i am right or wrong. can i go ahread?


alhydie said:


> there you go buddy...61731367000


----------



## Blue lady

Hi All, 
can anybody help me. I've received email for asking VAC2 or IELTS for my spouse. I replied willingness to pay VAC2. two months passed and still no response from DIBP. what sholud I do? why it is taking too much time after asking for VAC2?

please help!!!


----------



## Ajeet

Blue lady said:


> Hi All,
> can anybody help me. I've received email for asking VAC2 or IELTS for my spouse. I replied willingness to pay VAC2. two months passed and still no response from DIBP. what sholud I do? why it is taking too much time after asking for VAC2?
> 
> please help!!!


Please call them.


----------



## indergreat

msr83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Need your advise...
> 
> I have made visa application and about to submit documents. Is all documents are required to be certified true copy ? ie. birth cert, pass port, marriage cert, employment certs and qualification certs ?


Hey, No need for certified copies if they are colored scans of the documents. Only need certified copies if you are scanning the photocopies not the original documents. 
Just provide the colored scans of the documents and all will be good .....


----------



## indergreat

pareshprince said:


> thanks a lot. but some where i read this number is for those people who allocate case officer.
> i don't know i am right or wrong. can i go ahread?


Hey, It is general inquiry number of the DIBP, just call that number they will provide a status on your application ...


----------



## indergreat

PZM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally we received our most awaited grant letters....:second:
> 
> Yesterday our agent gave call to immigration team, they said that nothing is pending from applicant side and hence would be escalating this case..and today we got our grant letters





> Originally Posted by krdheerajkumar
> 
> Received the grant notification from DIBP from me, my wife and kid this morning. Thanks to all for supporting and helping me in during this phase. A special thanks to KeeDa and other senior members!!!!


Many congratulations guys, enjoy the day to the most and all the best for the future .....


----------



## Hope1112

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received the grant notification from DIBP from me, my wife and kid this morning. Thanks to all for supporting and helping me in during this phase. A special thanks to KeeDa and other senior members!!!!
> 
> My timeline is below:
> 
> 261313	: Software Engineer
> 02/04/15 : ACS applied
> 20/04/15 : ACS positive outcome
> 10/06/15 : PTE-A Attempt 1 (L/R/S/W - 69/74/50/77)
> 11/07/15 : PTE-A Attempt 2 (L/R/S/W - 85/82/85/85)
> 13/07/15 : EOI submitted claiming 70 points
> 02/08/15 : Received Invite
> 02/10/15 : Visa lodged (189)
> 30/10/15: CO 1st Contact (replied on 03/11/2015)
> 28/11/15: CO 2nd Contact (replied on 28/11/2015)
> 18/12/15: Finally the much awaited Grant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First entry planned in February


Congrats krdheerajkumar, which GSM was it Adeliade or Brisbane?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

pareshprince said:


> thanks a lot. but some where i read this number is for those people who allocate case officer.
> i don't know i am right or wrong. can i go ahread?


The automated message on that number indeed says that we can only help you if your case has been allocated. But for you it's been more than 3 months, isn't it?? They usually process most applications within 3 months so you have every right to ask what is going on with your appln. Before you call, have your passport number and appln TRN from your immi account ready and be very polite and patient when you call. They are also usually polite in answering, from my experience. Good luck.


----------



## seledi

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received the grant notification from DIBP from me, my wife and kid this morning. Thanks to all for supporting and helping me in during this phase. A special thanks to KeeDa and other senior members!!!!
> 
> My timeline is below:
> 
> 261313	: Software Engineer
> 02/04/15 : ACS applied
> 20/04/15 : ACS positive outcome
> 10/06/15 : PTE-A Attempt 1 (L/R/S/W - 69/74/50/77)
> 11/07/15 : PTE-A Attempt 2 (L/R/S/W - 85/82/85/85)
> 13/07/15 : EOI submitted claiming 70 points
> 02/08/15 : Received Invite
> 02/10/15 : Visa lodged (189)
> 30/10/15: CO 1st Contact (replied on 03/11/2015)
> 28/11/15: CO 2nd Contact (replied on 28/11/2015)
> 18/12/15: Finally the much awaited Grant...lane::second::second:
> First entry planned in February



Contracts Brother.....


----------



## ravian720

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received the grant notification from DIBP from me, my wife and kid this morning. Thanks to all for supporting and helping me in during this phase. A special thanks to KeeDa and other senior members!!!!
> 
> My timeline is below:
> 
> 261313: Software Engineer
> 02/04/15 : ACS applied
> 20/04/15 : ACS positive outcome
> 10/06/15 : PTE-A Attempt 1 (L/R/S/W - 69/74/50/77)
> 11/07/15 : PTE-A Attempt 2 (L/R/S/W - 85/82/85/85)
> 13/07/15 : EOI submitted claiming 70 points
> 02/08/15 : Received Invite
> 02/10/15 : Visa lodged (189)
> 30/10/15: CO 1st Contact (replied on 03/11/2015)
> 28/11/15: CO 2nd Contact (replied on 28/11/2015)
> 18/12/15: Finally the much awaited Grant...lane::second::second:
> First entry planned in February


Many congrats 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## faizan93

hey ravian,
can you share your timeline?


----------



## tt2

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received the grant notification from DIBP from me, my wife and kid this morning. Thanks to all for supporting and helping me in during this phase. A special thanks to KeeDa and other senior members!!!!
> 
> My timeline is below:
> 
> 261313	: Software Engineer
> 02/04/15 : ACS applied
> 20/04/15 : ACS positive outcome
> 10/06/15 : PTE-A Attempt 1 (L/R/S/W - 69/74/50/77)
> 11/07/15 : PTE-A Attempt 2 (L/R/S/W - 85/82/85/85)
> 13/07/15 : EOI submitted claiming 70 points
> 02/08/15 : Received Invite
> 02/10/15 : Visa lodged (189)
> 30/10/15: CO 1st Contact (replied on 03/11/2015)
> 28/11/15: CO 2nd Contact (replied on 28/11/2015)
> 18/12/15: Finally the much awaited Grant...lane::second::second:
> First entry planned in February


Congratulations also had 2 Co and still waiting, were your Case officers from Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## ravian720

faizan93 said:


> hey ravian,
> can you share your timeline?


Ielts May 2015
Acs 30 july; result 6 aug
Eoi : 7th Aug
Invite : 7th sept
App: 21st sept
Med: 28th sept (Medical Deferred till 28th Nov   past TB case 12 yrs ago)
CO assigned : 28th oct.
Additional docs : 22nd nov
2nd Med: 30th Nov cleared 

So far no update now.... waiting for CO ...


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## faizan93

ravian720 said:


> faizan93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey ravian,
> can you share your timeline?
> 
> 
> 
> Ielts May 2015
> Acs 30 july; result 6 aug
> Eoi : 7th Aug
> Invite : 7th sept
> App: 21st sept
> Med: 28th sept (Medical Deferred till 28th Nov   past TB case 12 yrs ago)
> CO assigned : 28th oct.
> Additional docs : 22nd nov
> 2nd Med: 30th Nov cleared
> 
> So far no update now.... waiting for CO ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

hope you get the grant soon. my CO contact was on 18 nov and i provided the documents on 5 dec. now waiting


----------



## prasannakp84

*When to click "Information Provided" button?*

My CO had requested for PCC & Medicals. I have uploaded the PCC a few days back. Tomorrow I am going for Medicals. Should I click the "Information Provided" button in IMMI only after the health assessment in IMMI says "completed - no action required"?


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hi,
Click on request Complete button only once the status for health details changes to complete. no further action required.



prasannakp84 said:


> My CO had requested for PCC & Medicals. I have uploaded the PCC a few days back. Tomorrow I am going for Medicals. Should I click the "Information Provided" button in IMMI only after the health assessment in IMMI says "completed - no action required"?


----------



## sandipgp

suku1809 said:


> Hi,
> Click on request Complete button only once the status for health details changes to complete. no further action required.


Hi Suku

For my Son the status says "Examinations ready for assessment – no action required" But i still pressed the information provided? Should i waited till it turn clearance provided?

What does this mean? Clinic said so problem is there and they have approved the medical but i see it as "Examinations ready for assessment – no action required".


----------



## seledi

sandipgp said:


> Hi Suku
> 
> For my Son the status says "Examinations ready for assessment – no action required" But i still pressed the information provided? Should i waited till it turn clearance provided?
> 
> What does this mean? Clinic said so problem is there and they have approved the medical but i see it as "Examinations ready for assessment – no action required".



When it says "Examinations ready for assessment – no action required" ...u can click information Provided.

All suku is saying to above query is , not to click information provided with out completing Medicals....


----------



## sandipgp

seledi said:


> When it says "Examinations ready for assessment – no action required" ...u can click information Provided.
> 
> All suku is saying to above query is , not to click information provided with out completing Medicals....


thanks Seledi.. What would this status mean? Do i need to contact CO or BUPA for it?


----------



## gd2015

sandipgp said:


> thanks Seledi.. What would this status mean? Do i need to contact CO or BUPA for it?


I suppose the medical are fine. 
Alternatively you can login to emedical to check the status of all the tests( X-RAY, General Medical checkup, HIV).
If the status is complete then it means everything is fine.


----------



## murtza4u

PZM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally we received our most awaited grant letters....:second:
> 
> Yesterday our agent gave call to immigration team, they said that nothing is pending from applicant side and hence would be escalating this case..and today we got our grant letters
> 
> 
> Invite : 3rd Aug
> App : 28th Aug
> CO Contact: 8th Oct
> RC : 22nd Oct
> Grant : 18th Dec:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> IED : Sep 2016


Congratulations and wish you best of luck for your new journey


----------



## murtza4u

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received the grant notification from DIBP from me, my wife and kid this morning. Thanks to all for supporting and helping me in during this phase. A special thanks to KeeDa and other senior members!!!!
> 
> My timeline is below:
> 
> 261313	: Software Engineer
> 02/04/15 : ACS applied
> 20/04/15 : ACS positive outcome
> 10/06/15 : PTE-A Attempt 1 (L/R/S/W - 69/74/50/77)
> 11/07/15 : PTE-A Attempt 2 (L/R/S/W - 85/82/85/85)
> 13/07/15 : EOI submitted claiming 70 points
> 02/08/15 : Received Invite
> 02/10/15 : Visa lodged (189)
> 30/10/15: CO 1st Contact (replied on 03/11/2015)
> 28/11/15: CO 2nd Contact (replied on 28/11/2015)
> 18/12/15: Finally the much awaited Grant...lane::second::second:
> First entry planned in February


Congratulations!!!! very nice to see your grant...


----------



## murtza4u

pareshprince said:


> i lodge application on 11th aug. still no case officer assign. if i want to contact DIBP then on which number i call them? please suggest me. application status is "Application Received".


Here is the number you are looking for : +61 7 3136 7000


----------



## murtza4u

ravian720 said:


> Ielts May 2015
> Acs 30 july; result 6 aug
> Eoi : 7th Aug
> Invite : 7th sept
> App: 21st sept
> Med: 28th sept (Medical Deferred till 28th Nov   past TB case 12 yrs ago)
> CO assigned : 28th oct.
> Additional docs : 22nd nov
> 2nd Med: 30th Nov cleared
> 
> So far no update now.... waiting for CO ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Brother, why don't you copy your timeline information and save it in your signature. To do this, you need to go to the first menu item "USER CP" and then "Edit Signature" in the left column. It will help all to see your timeline and an easy follow up for you too.


----------



## ravian720

murtza4u said:


> Brother, why don't you copy your timeline information and save it in your signature. To do this, you need to go to the first menu item "USER CP" and then "Edit Signature" in the left column. It will help all to see your timeline and an easy follow up for you too.


Will do it today copying yours n changing dates hehe ...  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## krdheerajkumar

Hope1112 said:


> Congrats krdheerajkumar, which GSM was it Adeliade or Brisbane?


Thanks !!

It was Brisbane


----------



## krdheerajkumar

tt2 said:


> Congratulations also had 2 Co and still waiting, were your Case officers from Adelaide or Brisbane?


Thanks!

My GSM was Brisbane..


----------



## krdheerajkumar

I still couldn't believe myself that I got a PR without consulting any agent!!

This forum has been a great source of information and every member had their part to clarify others queries. 

Thanks to all for your kind wishes and support!!


----------



## Majician

krdheerajkumar said:


> I still couldn't believe myself that I got a PR without consulting any agent!!
> 
> This forum has been a great source of information and every member had their part to clarify others queries.
> 
> Thanks to all for your kind wishes and support!!


Congrats Dheeraj ! Wish you best of luck , really happy for you !!


----------



## Adel82

By my experience, I feel there is.

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*







krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received the grant notification from DIBP from me, my wife and kid this morning. Thanks to all for supporting and helping me in during this phase. A special thanks to KeeDa and other senior members!!!!
> 
> My timeline is below:
> 
> 261313	: Software Engineer
> 02/04/15 : ACS applied
> 20/04/15 : ACS positive outcome
> 10/06/15 : PTE-A Attempt 1 (L/R/S/W - 69/74/50/77)
> 11/07/15 : PTE-A Attempt 2 (L/R/S/W - 85/82/85/85)
> 13/07/15 : EOI submitted claiming 70 points
> 02/08/15 : Received Invite
> 02/10/15 : Visa lodged (189)
> 30/10/15: CO 1st Contact (replied on 03/11/2015)
> 28/11/15: CO 2nd Contact (replied on 28/11/2015)
> 18/12/15: Finally the much awaited Grant...lane::second::second:
> First entry planned in February





PZM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally we received our most awaited grant letters....:second:
> 
> Yesterday our agent gave call to immigration team, they said that nothing is pending from applicant side and hence would be escalating this case..and today we got our grant letters
> 
> 
> Invite : 3rd Aug
> App : 28th Aug
> CO Contact: 8th Oct
> RC : 22nd Oct
> Grant : 18th Dec:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> IED : Sep 2016


----------



## Jai.kumar

Hi all,

I had received the invite on 8th October, 2015 and I have filed my application (including my family) on 6th December, 2015. Completed the medicals on 16th December. Uploaded all docs including PCC today (18th Dec) and the medicals results are still pending. How long does it usually take for the grant if everything is in place and they dont need any further docs or info?

Will Christmas holidays put the process on hold until mid January, 2016? Please advise.

- Jai


----------



## eashu007

Does anyone have an idea how long it normally takes for the Visa application to be processed after PCC and medicals.. My timeline is in the signature, please advice.

Also in what kind of circumstances would a direct grant be offered by Aus IMMI..


----------



## andreyx108b

eashu007 said:


> Does anyone have an idea how long it normally takes for the Visa application to be processed after PCC and medicals.. My timeline is in the signature, please advice. Also in what kind of circumstances would a direct grant be offered by Aus IMMI..



Direct grants: 4-6 weeks

After CO request: 6-8 weeks.


----------



## cozmopravesh

eashu007 said:


> Does anyone have an idea how long it normally takes for the Visa application to be processed after PCC and medicals.. My timeline is in the signature, please advice.
> 
> Also in what kind of circumstances would a direct grant be offered by Aus IMMI..



Those who upload all the docs including PCC and Medicals before CO is assigned may get a Direct Grant.

Generally CO should take 28 days to review your case and decide on grant, if CO need more docs or proof, they may ask again.

As Xmas holidays are undergoing and DIBP has shortage of staff till mid Jan 2016, you have no other choice than to wait and have patience.

All the best


----------



## blue-sunshine

andreyx108b said:


> Direct grants: 4-6 weeks
> 
> After CO request: 6-8 weeks.


Dear Andrey

Your post makes me wanna cry


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> Dear Andrey Your post makes me wanna cry


Why?(((


----------



## murtza4u

ravian720 said:


> Will do it today copying yours n changing dates hehe ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Haha, no problem, take it ;-) yes, don't forget to change dates accordingly.


----------



## murtza4u

blue-sunshine said:


> Dear Andrey
> 
> Your post makes me wanna cry


Me too :-( we are in the same boat


----------



## andreyx108b

murtza4u said:


> Me too :-( we are in the same boat


 Even me)) all 3 if us un the sane boat )) 

According to immitracker: this week most applicants who got a grant had co contact between: end of September and beginning of November...

I was cintacted 18th of nov - so would expect grant...from tonight to end of jan... Around 4-8 weeks...


----------



## Ramsp

andreyx108b said:


> Direct grants: 4-6 weeks
> 
> After CO request: 6-8 weeks.



Just a small correction 

Direct grants - 1-6 weeks


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## yasmeenaaa

I want to ask you guys how much time should I wait after signing form 815 till the co reply me again?


----------



## amarjagadish

Hi Friends

Can you please help with below Query?

I am claiming Points for work Experience from Dec 2012 in company B and still working in same company.... since Dec 2009.

I have also worked for a company A from Oct 2008 and Sep 2009....*Question is Do i need to provide payslips for Company A*... I have Appointment Letter, Confirmation Letter and Reliving Letter. I have put this experience in EOI with Closely Related Exp *as NO*


----------



## faizan93

andreyx108b said:


> Even me)) all 3 if us un the sane boat ))
> 
> According to immitracker: this week most applicants who got a grant had co contact between: end of September and beginning of November...
> 
> I was cintacted 18th of nov - so would expect grant...from tonight to end of jan... Around 4-8 weeks...


Dont forget me andrey 
the guys who got grants on 17th Dec had CO contact on 02 Nov and 17 Nov. Maybe we all are close... hope so.


----------



## indergreat

amarjagadish said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Can you please help with below Query?
> 
> I am claiming Points for work Experience from Dec 2012 in company B and still working in same company.... since Dec 2009.
> 
> I have also worked for a company A from Oct 2008 and Sep 2009....*Question is Do i need to provide payslips for Company A*... I have Appointment Letter, Confirmation Letter and Reliving Letter. I have put this experience in EOI with Closely Related Exp *as NO*


Hey, You only need to provide all this stuff for the employment for which you are claiming points for, if you are not claiming points for Company A then there is no need to provide all this stuff ....


----------



## ravian720

faizan93 said:


> Dont forget me andrey
> the guys who got grants on 17th Dec had CO contact on 02 Nov and 17 Nov. Maybe we all are close... hope so.


i think it depends on country of the candidate too... from what i have observed Pakistani candidates take around 100 to 160 days ... i was contacted by CO on 28th Oct. But so far no second contact ....

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## faizan93

ravian720 said:


> i think it depends on country of the candidate too... from what i have observed Pakistani candidates take around 100 to 160 days ... i was contacted by CO on 28th Oct. But so far no second contact ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


I was contacted 13 days after i lodged. I wasn't expecting it so early so i hadn't even submitted my documents let alone Medicals and PCC  i'm hopeful it wont take 100 to 160 days.


----------



## ravian720

Fingers crossed  ...


----------



## ravian720

murtza4u said:


> Haha, no problem, take it ;-) yes, don't forget to change dates accordingly.


Bro how was your employment verification done ?


----------



## faizan93

ravian720 said:


> Bro how was your employment verification done ?


ravian check your PM. lets not bother all the people with our little talk


----------



## Ajeet

ravian720 said:


> Fingers crossed  ...


Good luck guys:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

murtza4u said:


> Me too :-( we are in the same boat


Lets hope for the best guys...we will get the trophy soon...be patience.


----------



## amarjagadish

indergreat said:


> Hey, You only need to provide all this stuff for the employment for which you are claiming points for, if you are not claiming points for Company A then there is no need to provide all this stuff ....


Thanks...
I heard that documents for entire employment history needed to be provided and verification is only done for employment for which we are claiming points?

Is that correct?


----------



## andreyx108b

amarjagadish said:


> Thanks... I heard that documents for entire employment history needed to be provided and verification is only done for employment for which we are claiming points? Is that correct?


You heard wrong.

Evidence needed only for the employment against which points are claimed.


----------



## amarjagadish

andreyx108b said:


> You heard wrong.
> 
> Evidence needed only for the employment against which points are claimed.


Thanks mate for hearing me  and responding
i will do ahead with documentation for company i am claiming points.

Just one more question... in FORM 80... I need to provide all the information though... last 10 years.... Just filling in there should fine rgt?


----------



## vutukuricm

Hi All,

i received invitation on 18-DEC-2015 and in process of uploading the supporting documents.

I have filled in the online visa application form and submitted already , i would like to know if there are any updates/changes have to be made , is that possible online or what is the process of that.

Thanks a mill,


----------



## KeeDa

vutukuricm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i received invitation on 18-DEC-2015 and in process of uploading the supporting documents.
> 
> I have filled in the online visa application form and submitted already , i would like to know if there are any updates/changes have to be made , is that possible online or what is the process of that.
> 
> Thanks a mill,


Although you cannot edit information already provided, nor the documents uploaded, you can inform them about changes or even mistakes using the 'update us' link on the left in your immiAccount.


----------



## indergreat

amarjagadish said:


> Thanks mate for hearing me  and responding
> i will do ahead with documentation for company i am claiming points.
> 
> Just one more question... in FORM 80... I need to provide all the information though... last 10 years.... Just filling in there should fine rgt?


Not only last 10 years, you'll have to provide the information regarding all the jobs that you have done in the past post studies, if you leave any gap between studies and job period while filling form 80, the CO can come back to ask you about explanation of that gap .... Also mention if you have any gap in the studies and the reason if any ...


----------



## yasmeenaaa

yasmeenaaa said:


> I want to ask you guys how much time should I wait after signing form 815 till the co reply me again?


any idea?


----------



## andreyx108b

yasmeenaaa said:


> any idea?


Officially after28 days period, but... Usually 4-8 weeks after CO request.


----------



## S_Tester

andreyx108b said:


> You heard wrong.
> 
> Evidence needed only for the employment against which points are claimed.


I have a related Qs. Do I need to provide job evidence for my work beyond 10 yrs of employment.Some of the startups are no more existing. And they were not part of EOI.


----------



## andreyx108b

S_Tester said:


> I have a related Qs. Do I need to provide job evidence for my work beyond 10 yrs of employment.Some of the startups are no more existing. And they were not part of EOI.


 Provide evidence only for the employment for which you claimed points.

Even if it was 10 or 15 years ago...


----------



## vutukuricm

KeeDa said:


> Although you cannot edit information already provided, nor the documents uploaded, you can inform them about changes or even mistakes using the 'update us' link on the left in your immiAccount.


Thank you very much for the information brother, I found that i have made couple of mistakes while filling in the application and submitted with out correcting. 

If i inform them by using the "update us" link will that going to effect my visa processing or the result?


----------



## murtza4u

ravian720 said:


> i think it depends on country of the candidate too... from what i have observed Pakistani candidates take around 100 to 160 days ... i was contacted by CO on 28th Oct. But so far no second contact ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


I have found for Pakistani applicants, the overall average time is 102 days and for Brisbane its 97 days and for Adelaide its 109 days... (from application lodge date till grant). These figures are for only Pakistani applicants


----------



## Ajeet

S_Tester said:


> I have a related Qs. Do I need to provide job evidence for my work beyond 10 yrs of employment.Some of the startups are no more existing. And they were not part of EOI.


You need not provide any evidence if you did not claim any point.


----------



## murtza4u

ravian720 said:


> Bro how was your employment verification done ?


Brother, I just sent you a PM


----------



## andreyx108b

The averages for all applicants is about, roughly 72 for Adelaide and 69 for Brisbane, however, its skewed - as certain nationals average out 35 days, others 100+

Totally depends on where are one cones from...


----------



## KeeDa

vutukuricm said:


> Thank you very much for the information brother, I found that i have made couple of mistakes while filling in the application and submitted with out correcting.
> 
> If i inform them by using the "update us" link will that going to effect my visa processing or the result?


No, it does not affect anything.


----------



## civil189

Guys 
in my EOI I have mentioned my date of joining as 2 May but in actual it is 7 May though the offer was accepted on 2 May 
I have already received invitation , is it fine or I should be worried and change anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

civil189 said:


> Guys in my EOI I have mentioned my date of joining as 2 May but in actual it is 7 May though the offer was accepted on 2 May I have already received invitation , is it fine or I should be worried and change anything Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Usually, it is more months which matter, not days.


----------



## civil189

civil189 said:


> Guys
> in my EOI I have mentioned my date of joining as 2 May but in actual it is 7 May though the offer was accepted on 2 May
> I have already received invitation , is it fine or I should be worried and change anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do other seniors say regarding this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameerb

Dear All,

I just received an invitation to apply for visa189 two days ago. I need to clarify one thing before I submit my visa application. 
In question "Are there any dependent relatives who are not coming to Australia and not Australian citizen/resident". Since I am a single applicant (never married) I have no relatives to enter here. But I want to sponsor my brother in coming future once I become Australian resident to come to Australia. My brother is not dependant on me but he is currently jobless. If I dont enter his name in this section at this time, will I be able to sponsor him once I become Australian resident. I need answer to this query. Please, assist.


----------



## Ajeet

civil189 said:


> Guys
> in my EOI I have mentioned my date of joining as 2 May but in actual it is 7 May though the offer was accepted on 2 May
> I have already received invitation , is it fine or I should be worried and change anything
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It should not have any problem.
Good luck


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Hi everyone,
I am claiming points for my Australian Bachelors Diploma and Bachelors Degree.
and IELTS.

Can anyone say how will the verification process work?!


----------



## murtza4u

sameerberlas said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just received an invitation to apply for visa189 two days ago. I need to clarify one thing before I submit my visa application.
> In question "Are there any dependent relatives who are not coming to Australia and not Australian citizen/resident". Since I am a single applicant (never married) I have no relatives to enter here. But I want to sponsor my brother in coming future once I become Australian resident to come to Australia. My brother is not dependant on me but he is currently jobless. If I dont enter his name in this section at this time, will I be able to sponsor him once I become Australian resident. I need answer to this query. Please, assist.


Don't enter anyone in your dependant section and you will be able to sponsor your brother anytime in future. DIBP may ask for medical/pcc for dependants as well. So don't make your application complex for yourself.


----------



## murtza4u

civil189 said:


> Guys
> in my EOI I have mentioned my date of joining as 2 May but in actual it is 7 May though the offer was accepted on 2 May
> I have already received invitation , is it fine or I should be worried and change anything
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Andy is right that normally its months they consider. But the things (dates) should match you mentioned everywhere. What if you get your experience letter According to the date you mentioned in EOI and if your employer is also willing to verify the same then you will be fine i think as its only 5 days of difference. Logically you should try to stick with one/same date.


----------



## nithiau

Dear all,

CO asked for Evidence of Australian employment on 14th Dec 2015 and I have given all the relevant documents(PayG, Tax assessments, Payslips, Au salary stack doc, Superannuation docs, work reference from colleague) and clicked "Information provided" in IMMI account. 
Now i need some information, Please advice me.
1. Current australian employment: Could not get reference letter from my Company as i cannot give the reason for my PR processing. However, still i am with the same company and provided overall duration claiming that i am an employee and attached reference from my senior. Is that sufficient?
2. I have medical insurance for the whole period and can i upload now after i said "Information provided" in IMMI account.
Please suggest.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Forc3s

civil189 said:


> Guys
> in my EOI I have mentioned my date of joining as 2 May but in actual it is 7 May though the offer was accepted on 2 May
> I have already received invitation , is it fine or I should be worried and change anything
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I won't worry much to be honest . They at least want the month right. MM/YYYY


----------



## Gunjeet

Please help..........

I have received empty checklist & nothing is mentioned in it. However ,my application status changed to information requested.

For this reason , an enquiry email was sent by my agent before 34days back but till date there is no reply from my case officer.

Please tell me how much time they usually take to reply an email ? 

or Can I call them or post in writing because my agent is not ready for this.

Regards
GS


----------



## Gunjeet

sorry 4 days back.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*In my view:* You should call them AND get this clarified.








Gunjeet said:


> Please help..........
> 
> I have received empty checklist & nothing is mentioned in it. However ,my application status changed to information requested.
> 
> For this reason , an enquiry email was sent by my agent before 34days back but till date there is no reply from my case officer.
> 
> Please tell me how much time they usually take to reply an email ?
> 
> or Can I call them or post in writing because my agent is not ready for this.
> 
> Regards
> GS





Gunjeet said:


> sorry 4 days back.


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

Do you guys fill Form 80 and 1221, then print it, sign it and then scan it back?


----------



## andreyx108b

alittlehelpneeded said:


> Do you guys fill Form 80 and 1221, then print it, sign it and then scan it back?


You can just do that with last (signature page) page. 

It works perfectly.


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

andreyx108b said:


> You can just do that with last (signature page) page.
> 
> It works perfectly.


I was thinking the same, thanks!


----------



## blue-sunshine

Folks
Do we need to upload copies of any expired passports aswell? I have included the previous passport details in form 80 but haven't uploaded a copy as the passport is expired.

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> Folks Do we need to upload copies of any expired passports aswell? I have included the previous passport details in form 80 but haven't uploaded a copy as the passport is expired. Cheers


Not required usually


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

andreyx108b said:


> You can just do that with last (signature page) page.
> 
> It works perfectly.


Just found Smallpdf, and it has super awesome split and merge features.


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF you can the you should upload it. I have uploaded it.


It may also act as an "Travel history, Evidence of" | Entry/exit stamped pages of the expired passport.




blue-sunshine said:


> Folks
> Do we need to upload copies of any expired passports aswell? I have included the previous passport details in form 80 but haven't uploaded a copy as the passport is expired.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Cgarik

blue-sunshine said:


> Folks
> Do we need to upload copies of any expired passports aswell? I have included the previous passport details in form 80 but haven't uploaded a copy as the passport is expired.
> 
> Cheers



it almost 50 days since you have uploaded docs ... u haven't heard from them:confused2:


----------



## blue-sunshine

Cgarik said:


> it almost 50 days since you have uploaded docs ... u haven't heard from them:confused2:


No my friend. I believe the time from CO contact is 4-8 weeks for a grant (or further response). But I'm sitting pretty at 9 weeks. Not sure how many are waiting for longer.


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> No my friend. I believe the time from CO contact is 4-8 weeks for a grant (or further response). But I'm sitting pretty at 9 weeks. Not sure how many are waiting for longer.


Hm... This week is your week  i feel it )


----------



## blue-sunshine

andreyx108b said:


> Hm... This week is your week  i feel it )


Bless you my friend. Hope you are right.


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

Form 80 - 

What should I write under the Proposed Date of Arrival?


----------



## andreyx108b

alittlehelpneeded said:


> Form 80 - What should I write under the Proposed Date of Arrival?


I wrote my desired month of arrival.


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

andreyx108b said:


> I wrote my desired month of arrival.


OK. Sounds fair enough.


----------



## blue-sunshine

Folks
If your application goes for security checks (the ones that take months) do you get told if you call dibp? 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> Folks
> If your application goes for security checks (the ones that take months) do you get told if you call dibp?
> 
> Cheers


Nope. 

They would say "routine checks". 

However looking at your timeline... its not security checks  

I know guys who claim to wait for 800+ days.... and are still waiting


----------



## nithiau

nithiau said:


> Dear all,
> 
> CO asked for Evidence of Australian employment on 14th Dec 2015 and I have given all the relevant documents(PayG, Tax assessments, Payslips, Au salary stack doc, Superannuation docs, work reference from colleague) and clicked "Information provided" in IMMI account.
> Now i need some information, Please advice me.
> 1. Current australian employment: Could not get reference letter from my Company as i cannot give the reason for my PR processing. However, still i am with the same company and provided overall duration claiming that i am an employee and attached reference from my senior. Is that sufficient?
> 2. I have medical insurance for the whole period and can i upload now after i said "Information provided" in IMMI account.
> Please suggest.
> Thanks in advance.


Dear all, 

Could anyone please suggest?


----------



## andreyx108b

nithiau said:


> Dear all, Could anyone please suggest?


1. Are you claiming points for current employment?

2. You need to go through medicals, via panel doctors. I am not sure why you want to show health insurance!?


----------



## nithiau

andreyx108b said:


> 1. Are you claiming points for current employment?
> 
> 2. You need to go through medicals, via panel doctors. I am not sure why you want to show health insurance!?


Hi, 

Thank you for the response.
1.Yes, i am claiming 10 points for Australian employment.
2.I have cleared all PCC and medicals. Thinking of uploading medical insurance for Evidence of Australian employment.

Can i upload after i say information provided?


----------



## Hopewins

Hi All,
Hope the week turns out to be fortunate for a lot of us here. I'm new to this forum and was hoping to get some info.
In response to my courtesy email to dibp on 4 th nov stating all docs required have been updated, i got an email back from a case officer on 28th nov stating " your application is undergoing mandatory checks. Your patience is appreciated"
Was just wondering what these mandatory checks are? Till date they haven't contacted any of my employers either. Could any of the seniors here shed some light on this please? Thanks in advance.

---
Timeline
261313: software engineer
60 pts - SC189
20 Aug: Appl submitted
07 Oct: CO contact with req fr Pcc, form80 & meds
28 Oct: all docs uploaded/ clicked on request complete
04 Nov: emailed CO stating all docs uploaded
04 Nov: status of application changed to "assessment in progress"
28 Nov: email fm 2nd CO stating "application undergoing mandatory checks"
No updates since....waiting...


----------



## Hopewins

blue-sunshine said:


> Folks
> If your application goes for security checks (the ones that take months) do you get told if you call dibp?
> 
> Cheers


Hi,
I got a email fm the CO in response to mine stating "your application is undergoing mandatory checks. Your patience is appreciated" . Did you get something similar as well? I have no idea what these mandatory checks mean. Hope it doesn't go on for months.

Timeline
261313: software engineer
60 pts - SC189
20 Aug: Appl submitted
07 Oct: CO contact with req fr Pcc, form80 & meds
28 Oct: all docs uploaded/ clicked on request complete
04 Nov: emailed CO stating all docs uploaded
04 Nov: status of application changed to "assessment in progress"
28 Nov: email fm 2nd CO stating "application undergoing mandatory checks"
No updates since....waiting...


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Hi guys, got an invite last Friday for 189. I was in confusion about my newborn kid, whose passport is still to be made. When applying, should I provide her passport details later and go ahead with my wife's and my details, or should I wait till her passport is issued.
Regards


----------



## ohtea

We got our visa!

I called Adelaide on Friday to explain it had nearly been 8 weeks since CO contact. I said I had been previously advised of the delay in processing and advised to call after 8 weeks to check the status. She took my details to check my file and agreed I had been waiting a while and said she would email the CO about my case.

...and now today, we got our grant 

Good luck to everyone else still waiting!

__________________
Visa: *189 - Skilled Independent*
ANZSCO Code: *252411* (Occupational Therapist)
Skills Assessment: *21st November 2014*
IELTS: *9th May 2015, 8 overall* (R: 8.5, L: 8.5, W: 8, S: 9)
Defacto Partner's IELTS: *9th May 2015, 7 overall* (R: 8, L: 8, W: 7, S: 8.5)
Health Checks: *2nd July 2015*
EOI Submitted: *7th July 2015 with 60 points*
Invitation to Lodge: *7th September 2015*
Visa Lodged: *19th September 2015*
Case Officer Assigned: *26th October 2015* (Adelaide)
Police Checks: *7th November 2015* (mine & partner's)
Request Completed: *13th November 2015*
Grant: *21st December 2015*
Permanent move: *March 2016*

_ImmiTracker updated_


----------



## sameerb

murtza4u said:


> Don't enter anyone in your dependant section and you will be able to sponsor your brother anytime in future. DIBP may ask for medical/pcc for dependants as well. So don't make your application complex for yourself.


Thanks alot Murtaza


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hi,
On Friday I called Adelaide GSM team and they told that nothing is pending from my side and Assessment is in progress .... CO is on Christmas leave now and will be back in January.. I asked them if he can forward my request to prioritize my case as its already 90 days... 

Is this will help to expedite my case... ?? Plz suggest...


----------



## seledi

dhawalNpatel said:


> Hi guys, got an invite last Friday for 189. I was in confusion about my newborn kid, whose passport is still to be made. When applying, should I provide her passport details later and go ahead with my wife's and my details, or should I wait till her passport is issued.
> Regards


U can apply for your kid's passport...It wont take more than 1 week....

U have 60 days time anyways to apply for the visa...so its ok 

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## indergreat

ohtea said:


> We got our visa!
> 
> I called Adelaide on Friday to explain it had nearly been 8 weeks since CO contact. I said I had been previously advised of the delay in processing and advised to call after 8 weeks to check the status. She took my details to check my file and agreed I had been waiting a while and said she would email the CO about my case.
> 
> ...and now today, we got our grant


Congratulations buddy,good luck for the future


----------



## perthling

Hopewins said:


> Hi All,
> Hope the week turns out to be fortunate for a lot of us here. I'm new to this forum and was hoping to get some info.
> In response to my courtesy email to dibp on 4 th nov stating all docs required have been updated, i got an email back from a case officer on 28th nov stating " your application is undergoing mandatory checks. Your patience is appreciated"
> Was just wondering what these mandatory checks are? Till date they haven't contacted any of my employers either. Could any of the seniors here shed some light on this please? Thanks in advance.
> 
> ---
> Timeline
> 261313: software engineer
> 60 pts - SC189
> 20 Aug: Appl submitted
> 07 Oct: CO contact with req fr Pcc, form80 & meds
> 28 Oct: all docs uploaded/ clicked on request complete
> 04 Nov: emailed CO stating all docs uploaded
> 04 Nov: status of application changed to "assessment in progress"
> 28 Nov: email fm 2nd CO stating "application undergoing mandatory checks"
> No updates since....waiting...


hi hopewins,

we have a similar timeline I applied on August 17 CO contact Oct 2 and submitted docs on Oct. 22. When i asked for an update by email they replied that it is being processed. While they didn't specifically say my file was undergoing madatory checks the case officer stated this: 

"You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time."

From what I have read and others have commented, these external agencies include ASIO (australian security intelligence organisation) which handles national security checks..Unfortunately no one has a definite idea how long they wil take. 

Hope we be able to distract ourselves and enjoy the remainder of 2015


----------



## seledi

I don't think of any possible GRANTS, after 23rd....
Better to forget thinking about this and njoi the rest of 2015.....
only from jan 4th we can reunite our thoughts 


Regards,
Seledi


----------



## gaus

ohtea said:


> We got our visa!
> 
> I called Adelaide on Friday to explain it had nearly been 8 weeks since CO contact. I said I had been previously advised of the delay in processing and advised to call after 8 weeks to check the status. She took my details to check my file and agreed I had been waiting a while and said she would email the CO about my case.
> 
> ...and now today, we got our grant
> 
> Good luck to everyone else still waiting!
> 
> __________________
> Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
> ANZSCO Code: 252411 (Occupational Therapist)
> Skills Assessment: 21st November 2014
> IELTS: 9th May 2015, 8 overall (R: 8.5, L: 8.5, W: 8, S: 9)
> Defacto Partner's IELTS: 9th May 2015, 7 overall (R: 8, L: 8, W: 7, S: 8.5)
> Health Checks: 2nd July 2015
> EOI Submitted: 7th July 2015 with 60 points
> Invitation to Lodge: 7th September 2015
> Visa Lodged: 19th September 2015
> Case Officer Assigned: 26th October 2015 (Adelaide)
> Police Checks: 7th November 2015 (mine & partner's)
> Request Completed: 13th November 2015
> Grant: 21st December 2015
> Permanent move: March 2016
> 
> ImmiTracker updated


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## Umas

Can any one help me with the below query ..

I was requested for additional documents by CO on Dec 8th and due to unforeseen delays, I may not be able to provide all the documents requested by CO before 28 days (i.e Jan 5th). 

In this cases (i.e unable to provide documents in 28 days) Can I ask CO for more days OR is there any other approach I can follow?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## andreyx108b

Umas said:


> Can any one help me with the below query .. I was requested for additional documents by CO on Dec 8th and due to unforeseen delays, I may not be able to provide all the documents requested by CO before 28 days (i.e Jan 5th). In this cases (i.e unable to provide documents in 28 days) Can I ask CO for more days OR is there any other approach I can follow? thanks, Umas


Yes, you can explain, many do.


----------



## perthling

Umas said:


> Can any one help me with the below query ..
> 
> I was requested for additional documents by CO on Dec 8th and due to unforeseen delays, I may not be able to provide all the documents requested by CO before 28 days (i.e Jan 5th).
> 
> In this cases (i.e unable to provide documents in 28 days) Can I ask CO for more days OR is there any other approach I can follow?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


hi Umas, could you share what documents the CO asked for? In my understanding you are given 28 days to produce the document OR even a proof that you have done what is needed to acquire it (this way the CO knows to extend your deadline). For example if they requested a police clearance and you are still waiting for it to arrive in the mail, you could send the receipt for when you applied for the police clearance.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Umas

perthling said:


> hi Umas, could you share what documents the CO asked for? In my understanding you are given 28 days to produce the document OR even a proof that you have done what is needed to acquire it (this way the CO knows to extend your deadline). For example if they requested a police clearance and you are still waiting for it to arrive in the mail, you could send the receipt for when you applied for the police clearance.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Below is the time frame given to me. Is this time frame is to produce the docs OR just to respond?
--------------------
*
Timeframe for response*
You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing.

--------------------------------

Yes, I was asked for AFP clearance and India PCC. 

I am only concerned about India PCC. For Indian PCC I have no action item left but police personnel needs to visit my home and then I will get my PCC.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## jmy

ohtea said:


> We got our visa!
> 
> I called Adelaide on Friday to explain it had nearly been 8 weeks since CO contact. I said I had been previously advised of the delay in processing and advised to call after 8 weeks to check the status. She toook my details to check my file and agreed I had been waiting a while and said she would email the CO about my case.
> 
> ...and now today, we got our grant
> 
> Good luck to everyone else still waiting!
> 
> __________________
> Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
> ANZSCO Code: 252411 (Occupational Therapist)
> Skills Assessment: 21st November 2014
> IELTS: 9th May 2015, 8 overall (R: 8.5, L: 8.5, W: 8, S: 9)
> Defacto Partner's IELTS: 9th May 2015, 7 overall (R: 8, L: 8, W: 7, S: 8.5)
> Health Checks: 2nd July 2015
> EOI Submitted: 7th July 2015 with 60 points
> Invitation to Lodge: 7th September 2015
> Visa Lodged: 19th September 2015
> Case Officer Assigned: 26th October 2015 (Adelaide)
> Police Checks: 7th November 2015 (mine & partner's)
> Request Completed: 13th November 2015
> Grant: 21st December 2015
> Permanent move: March 2016
> 
> ImmiTracker updated


Congrats ohtea for visa grant. ..Now where in Australia you are planning to move.


----------



## andreyx108b

For the past 3-4 weeks DIBP continues to approve applicants with CO request date between 20/09-25/10 (absolute majority of grants we see). 

I guess there was a massive number of applications in August-September... Way more than Oct-Nov... 

The re-view cycle seems to be between 60-90 days, instead of 28 days. At least for those who Were requested docs in that time frame. 

I hope they can bring it down to 28-60 days...


----------



## deepgill

Umas said:


> Below is the time frame given to me. Is this time frame is to produce the docs OR just to respond?
> --------------------
> *
> Timeframe for response*
> You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing.
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Yes, I was asked for AFP clearance and India PCC.
> 
> I am only concerned about India PCC. For Indian PCC I have no action item left but police personnel needs to visit my home and then I will get my PCC.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Hello Umas as i applied my Auzi PCC ( Completed Disclosure Certificate) on 3rd December. My question is within how many days you got your Pcc?
Did you submit Complete disclosure?
How much payment from India for pcc and delivery rate? Because after applying i did not receive any confirmation about it . 
Thanks


----------



## Umas

deepgill said:


> Hello Umas as i applied my Auzi PCC ( Completed Disclosure Certificate) on 3rd December. My question is within how many days you got your Pcc?
> Did you submit Complete disclosure?
> How much payment from India for pcc and delivery rate? Because after applying i did not receive any confirmation about it .
> Thanks


I got AFP clearance in 10-12 days .... not sure what is Complete disclosure?

and about Indian PCC - you will get on the same day at PSK provided your police verification is done. Otherwise, Police verification needs to be done prior to issue of PCC.


----------



## krdheerajkumar

alittlehelpneeded said:


> Do you guys fill Form 80 and 1221, then print it, sign it and then scan it back?


Based on my experience I would advise to print all pages sign and then scan all the pages to upload these forms. DIBP faces challenges in viewing these pdf. This way you can avoid any further CO contact in this regard.


----------



## andreyx108b

krdheerajkumar said:


> Based on my experience I would advise to print all pages sign and then scan all the pages to upload these forms. DIBP faces challenges in viewing these pdf. This way you can avoid any further CO contact in this regard.


What are the difficulties?


----------



## krdheerajkumar

andreyx108b said:


> krdheerajkumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on my experience I would advise to print all pages sign and then scan all the pages to upload these forms. DIBP faces challenges in viewing these pdf. This way you can avoid any further CO contact in this regard.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the difficulties?
Click to expand...

It seems they can only see blank pages. My second CO contact mentioned this and requested me to print and then scan to upload form 80.


----------



## Vinvid

Hello All..

Has anyone tried calling DIBP today ???
Are CO's working this week ?
Can we hope for any grants - this week ?

Thanks
Vinod


----------



## seledi

krdheerajkumar said:


> It seems they can only see blank pages. My second CO contact mentioned this and requested me to print and then scan to upload form 80.


This could be beacuse if Adobe Reader Version.
Prefer to use Adobe Version XI 

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## deepgill

Umas said:


> I got AFP clearance in 10-12 days .... not sure what is Complete disclosure?
> 
> and about Indian PCC - you will get on the same day at PSK provided your police verification is done. Otherwise, Police verification needs to be done prior to issue of PCC.


Thank Umas. I think complete disclosure stands for criminal checks.
I have submitted standard disclosure which i got in 12 days.
But my 2nd Co asked for complete disclosure.


----------



## maverick1509

*Partner Health Examination*

Guys, I have a question.

We have uploaded all required documents and are just waiting to get my partners health examination done.

She had her chest x-ray examination completed earlier for a 457 VISA in the last 12 months. For this applications, it generated a new HAP ID (different from 457 HAP ID) in which Health examination and HIV Test are marked as required and chest x-ray as complete.

Could it be a possibility that CO may ask for chest x-ray as well considering HAP ID's are different.

Do you think we might have to get her chest x-ray done again which we are trying to avoid because she is pregnant.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ktoda

Hi Maverik

If you got 457 Visa file number, you can request CO as X-Ray test is already completed as part of 457 visa. Provide him complete details so that he will aware as this X-Ray test may not required.

Thinking from Medical angle also, not sure a person can take X-Ray again in the last 12 months. You can request the same with the Doctor where the 457 visa X-Ray is completed and if they tell "No, you cant take in last 12 months" then ask them to provide in paper with their signature and stamp of hospital with date. 

But I feel, you better ask the doctor 1st and then request the same for CO


----------



## milcah

hi all,

i had submitted my application on nov29th, My application is in received status. No contact from CO too.
Have uploaded all the required docs including medicals and PCC.

Is there anyone else in the same stage?

Jus worried if there is anything else that i need to do from my end to move the application further.


----------



## andreyx108b

milcah said:


> hi all, i had submitted my application on nov29th, My application is in received status. No contact from CO too. Have uploaded all the required docs including medicals and PCC. Is there anyone else in the same stage? Jus worried if there is anything else that i need to do from my end to move the application further.


You can check the in the tracker mate.

Its normal status though.


----------



## Cgarik

Weird situation :

I applied my visa on dec 3rd on the same day i joined new company. I haven't mentioned this in my application as i didn't review it later that night before paying. Now CO is assigned and asked for form 80. While filling form 80 employment history i realized i had to mention current job and written in form 80 and uploaded. For a week i was thinking should i be sending incorrect information form and finally i had sent yesterday . stating i missed to write in application as i joined in same day..

now iam not sure whether they will consider current job experience in to account and ask for more additional information. and what should i be saying. its just two weeks here and more over i didn't want to claim exp for current org as it doesn't change my exp claim for any additional points.... any body can give their thoughts.

and more over i am worried i had provided incorrect form and furnished additonal employment after Co contact.. i am bit worried


----------



## Cgarik

Ktoda said:


> Hi Maverik
> 
> If you got 457 Visa file number, you can request CO as X-Ray test is already completed as part of 457 visa. Provide him complete details so that he will aware as this X-Ray test may not required.
> 
> Thinking from Medical angle also, not sure a person can take X-Ray again in the last 12 months. You can request the same with the Doctor where the 457 visa X-Ray is completed and if they tell "No, you cant take in last 12 months" then ask them to provide in paper with their signature and stamp of hospital with date.
> 
> But I feel, you better ask the doctor 1st and then request the same for CO


Any reason your application is on hold for 6 months ....


----------



## faizan93

hey guys.. any grants today? apart from the one from september. 
andrey, any luck bro?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## vinc

andreyx108b said:


> What are the difficulties?


He's (or perhaps she's) right. My second co wrote this:
*I acknowledge that you have uploaded a copy of your completed Form 1221; however
we are unable to open this copy due to a corruption error. Please upload a new
version or send as an email attachment.
*
so I guess when providing docs, attach them in the email as well. use Chrome instead of firefox. it's in their instructions


----------



## nithiau

vinc said:


> He's (or perhaps she's) right. My second co wrote this:
> *I acknowledge that you have uploaded a copy of your completed Form 1221; however
> we are unable to open this copy due to a corruption error. Please upload a new
> version or send as an email attachment.
> *
> so I guess when providing docs, attach them in the email as well. use Chrome instead of firefox. it's in their instructions


Hi, 
I have submitted my documents on 15th Dec after CO requested, so do i need to send email to gsm.allocated with the relevant information and docs as i did click on "Information provided" button.


----------



## vinc

nithiau said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my documents on 15th Dec after CO requested, so do i need to send email to gsm.allocated with the relevant information and docs as i did click on "Information provided" button.


well, if I were you, I'd definitely do that. I mean I would attach all the docs requested by CO in replying back to CO's email. Just write a reply to CO's email and attach all of the docs. There is absolutely no harm in it. You may prevent losing 50 (or more) days by doing so. Rule of thumb is : reduce CO contacts as much as you can .
Cheers bro
Vincento


----------



## nithiau

vinc said:


> well, if I were you, I'd definitely do that. I mean I would attach all the docs requested by CO in replying back to CO's email. Just write a reply to CO's email and attach all of the docs. There is absolutely no harm in it. You may prevent losing 50 (or more) days by doing so. Rule of thumb is : reduce CO contacts as much as you can .
> Cheers bro
> Vincento


Thanks for the response Vincento 
In the Mail what i recieved does not have any CO email id. It contained CO name and other details. In that case, replying to CO means gsm.allocated email id? 
Do they give direct contact of CO's email or the generic one?
I have some 20 supporting documents that needs to be sent, is it ok to attach all?


----------



## SmartB

So I woke up this morning to an email from CO (first contact) requesting to not only forms 1221 and 80 (goodness me, imo, its easier writing a thesis about Pluto than filling those forms .LOL :eyebrows but also evidence of employment and certified copy of BC. 

1) This is strange because I already submitted/uploaded a reference letter as evidence of employment while lodging my application. Should I send same to CO again or are they asking for something else? 

*"Please provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to date of invitation"*

2) Birth Certificate. Is there any substitute for this if you don't have it? 

Any ideas?


----------



## nithiau

SmartB said:


> So I woke up this morning to an email from CO (first contact) requesting to not only forms 1221 and 80 (goodness me, imo, its easier writing a thesis about Pluto than filling those forms .LOL :eyebrows but also evidence of employment and certified copy of BC.
> 
> 1) This is strange because I already submitted/uploaded a reference letter as evidence of employment while lodging my application. Should I send same to CO again or are they asking for something else?
> 
> *"Please provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to date of invitation"*
> 
> 2) Birth Certificates. Is there any substitute for this if you don't have it?
> 
> Any ideas?


Hi, 

1) Do u mean reference letter from company or from colleague?
2) Birth certificate - I have attached passport copy and school leaving certificate. CO didnt ask for me.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

nithiau said:


> Hi, 1) Do u mean reference letter from company or from colleague? 2) Birth certificate - I have attached passport copy and school leaving certificate. CO didnt ask for me.


Hi nithiau,
Sorry to barge in, did you have to certify your passport page when submitting it for proof of birth purpose. I am planning to submit my pp copy for birth proof as my original birth certificate for some odd reason has my mother's name missing.


----------



## nithiau

dhawalNpatel said:


> Hi nithiau,
> Sorry to barge in, did you have to certify your passport page when submitting it for proof of birth purpose. I am planning to submit my pp copy for birth proof as my original birth certificate for some odd reason has my mother's name missing.


Hi dhawalNpatel,

No worries bro. In my case, i have submitted scanned copy only, not certified. It would be better if you certify and submit.


----------



## SmartB

nithiau said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) Do u mean reference letter from company or from colleague?
> 2) Birth certificate - I have attached passport copy and school leaving certificate. CO didnt ask for me.


1) Obviously from company. From the HR department.
2) I did previously attach passport copy so maybe this time I will include my school leaving certificate?


----------



## nithiau

SmartB said:


> 1) Obviously from company. From the HR department.
> 2) I did previously attach passport copy so maybe this time I will include my school leaving certificate?


1) Ok. In my case, i dont have reference letter from company thats why i asked. 
Also attach additional documents like tax docs, payslips, etc.. 
My CO also asked for evidence of employment and i have provided additional documents like this and still CO didnt come back.
In your reference letter, did you mention your roles and responsibilities as well? Because in some company like mine, will not give letters, so i got reference from my colleague. Hope that works.
2) Ya, i did the same.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

milcah said:


> hi all,
> 
> i had submitted my application on nov29th, My application is in received status. No contact from CO too.
> Have uploaded all the required docs including medicals and PCC.
> 
> Is there anyone else in the same stage?
> 
> Jus worried if there is anything else that i need to do from my end to move the application further.


Just mention your timeline I am in the same boat with you.


----------



## sunilch

Hi Everyone,

I have just received mail form CO, asking for PCC for me and my wife.
1. So does it mean that CO is happy with all other documents already provided and now we just need to provide PCC and we will get GRANT!!!

2. Should I respond to [email protected], saying, we have applied for PCC and will upload the same as soon as we get it?

3. CO has asked me to respond in 28 days, what if I don't get my PCC issued in 28 days? Do they allow more time?

Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

sunilch said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have just received mail form CO, asking for PCC for me and my wife.
> 1. So does it mean that CO is happy with all other documents already provided and now we just need to provide PCC and we will get GRANT!!!
> 
> 2. Should I respond to [email protected], saying, we have applied for PCC and will upload the same as soon as we get it?
> 
> 3. CO has asked me to respond in 28 days, what if I don't get my PCC issued in 28 days? Do they allow more time?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!!


Can you mention your Visa Lodging and CO contact date. THANKS in advance.


----------



## SmartB

nithiau said:


> 1) Ok. In my case, i dont have reference letter from company thats why i asked.
> Also attach additional documents like tax docs, payslips, etc..
> My CO also asked for evidence of employment and i have provided additional documents like this and still CO didnt come back.
> In your reference letter, did you mention your roles and responsibilities as well? Because in some company like mine, will not give letters, so i got reference from my colleague. Hope that works.
> 2) Ya, i did the same.


1. Yes roles, responsibilities and even salary were mentioned in my reference letter so can I just send that same (reference letter) again to CO? 

2. Pray I find my school leaving certificate. Goodness, that was eons ago. hahaha.


----------



## Jeeten#80

||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ........... *ohtea* |||





ohtea said:


> We got our visa!
> 
> I called Adelaide on Friday to explain it had nearly been 8 weeks since CO contact. I said I had been previously advised of the delay in processing and advised to call after 8 weeks to check the status. She took my details to check my file and agreed I had been waiting a while and said she would email the CO about my case.
> 
> ...and now today, we got our grant
> 
> Good luck to everyone else still waiting!


----------



## vinc

nithiau said:


> Thanks for the response Vincento
> In the Mail what i recieved does not have any CO email id. It contained CO name and other details. In that case, replying to CO means gsm.allocated email id?
> Do they give direct contact of CO's email or the generic one?
> I have some 20 supporting documents that needs to be sent, is it ok to attach all?


just reply back to the email you received from CO and attach all of the docs as a single zip file. I think that works if you attached all 20 files without making a zip file.
cheers man


----------



## gemini10

Hello everyone
Whats that routine processing means? I got an email from dibp, second co is allocated and informing that application is undergoing routing process.
Regards

*


----------



## vinc

gemini10 said:


> Hello everyone
> Whats that routine processing means? I got an email from dibp, second co is allocated and informing that application is undergoing routing process.
> Regards
> 
> *


it means you need to be patient not whatsoever else. Just wait 
Cheers
Vincento


----------



## faizan93

do we get acknowledge email the 2nd time CO is assigned ?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## blue-sunshine

gemini10 said:


> Hello everyone
> Whats that routine processing means? I got an email from dibp, second co is allocated and informing that application is undergoing routing process.
> Regards
> 
> *


Hi Gemini
Did you get this email in response to an email you sent? Are you able to post the body of the email here (removing all the personal particulars offcourse)?

Thanks


----------



## rinkusingh

*New to this Forum (189 applicant)*

Hi to everyone,

I am a Metal Worker from India. I have applied for a 189 visa and the details are :

Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
ANZSCO Code: 323212 Fitter and Turner (Mechanical Engineering)
TRA Successful from Victoria University : 15/june/2015
IELTS: 08/june/2013 Score R: 8.5, L: 7, W: 7, S: 7.5 Overall 7.5 
EOI: Submitted on 2/sep/2015 (65 points)
Invitation: 07/sep/2015
Visa Lodged: 16/Sep/2015
Medicals: 04/Nov/2015
PCC: 16/sep/2015
CO: 26/OCT/2015

I am waiting since 4th nov because there has been no updates from the CO. The CO asked for medicals and they were submitted on 4th Nov. After that nothing but wait and butterflies in my stomach. 

I would like to know if there is anything i can do from now? I have filed the visa by myself so no help is coming from elsewhere 

Thanks for your reply in advance.

Regards,
Rinku


----------



## alhydie

rinkusingh said:


> Hi to everyone,
> 
> I am a Metal Worker from India. I have applied for a 189 visa and the details are :
> 
> Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
> ANZSCO Code: 323212 Fitter and Turner (Mechanical Engineering)
> TRA Successful from Victoria University : 15/june/2015
> IELTS: 08/june/2013 Score R: 8.5, L: 7, W: 7, S: 7.5 Overall 7.5
> EOI: Submitted on 2/sep/2015 (65 points)
> Invitation: 07/sep/2015
> Visa Lodged: 16/Sep/2015
> Medicals: 04/Nov/2015
> PCC: 16/sep/2015
> CO: 26/OCT/2015
> 
> I am waiting since 4th nov because there has been no updates from the CO. The CO asked for medicals and they were submitted on 4th Nov. After that nothing but wait and butterflies in my stomach.
> 
> I would like to know if there is anything i can do from now? I have filed the visa by myself so no help is coming from elsewhere
> 
> Thanks for your reply in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Rinku


You will have to wait a bit rinku..my CO contacted on sept 24th after tat i was oly contacted on dec 2nd for verification..so it might take sometime..nothing unusual about it, you will have to relax n wait!


----------



## rinkusingh

alhydie said:


> You will have to wait a bit rinku..my CO contacted on sept 24th after tat i was oly contacted on dec 2nd for verification..so it might take sometime..nothing unusual about it, you will have to relax n wait!


Hello AL,

Did the CO called you by Phone or what ? and for what kind of verification?
Employment and experience?

Actually i am an employer and have experience from my own workshop. So i don't think they will be calling me for that.

Thanks for your reply,

Regards,
Rinku


----------



## usmansshaikh

Does anyone think I should be calling DIBP anytime soon or wait for now?...You really start getting impatient once you have done everything from your end.. :/


----------



## murtza4u

ohtea said:


> We got our visa!
> 
> I called Adelaide on Friday to explain it had nearly been 8 weeks since CO contact. I said I had been previously advised of the delay in processing and advised to call after 8 weeks to check the status. She took my details to check my file and agreed I had been waiting a while and said she would email the CO about my case.
> 
> ...and now today, we got our grant
> 
> Good luck to everyone else still waiting!
> 
> __________________
> Visa: *189 - Skilled Independent*
> ANZSCO Code: *252411* (Occupational Therapist)
> Skills Assessment: *21st November 2014*
> IELTS: *9th May 2015, 8 overall* (R: 8.5, L: 8.5, W: 8, S: 9)
> Defacto Partner's IELTS: *9th May 2015, 7 overall* (R: 8, L: 8, W: 7, S: 8.5)
> Health Checks: *2nd July 2015*
> EOI Submitted: *7th July 2015 with 60 points*
> Invitation to Lodge: *7th September 2015*
> Visa Lodged: *19th September 2015*
> Case Officer Assigned: *26th October 2015* (Adelaide)
> Police Checks: *7th November 2015* (mine & partner's)
> Request Completed: *13th November 2015*
> Grant: *21st December 2015*
> Permanent move: *March 2016*
> 
> _ImmiTracker updated_


Congratulations a lot for your grant...


----------



## gemini10

Yes this is the reply of my mail but with a different CO..following is that email which I got today, dont know from which gsm is..
Sensitiveersonal

Dear Mr ABC,

*

At present your application is undergoing routine processing.** Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met including meeting all checks in relation to an application can take some time.** I cannot give you a time frame.

*

This office will be following up on the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable.* You will be contacted if we require additional information to process your application.

*

We appreciate your patience in this matter.



blue-sunshine said:


> Hi Gemini
> Did you get this email in response to an email you sent? Are you able to post the body of the email here (removing all the personal particulars offcourse)?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## murtza4u

faizan93 said:


> do we get acknowledge email the 2nd time CO is assigned ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Only if they ask/request you something...*or the GRANT 
Otherwise they don't inform applicants about it.


----------



## Moss143

I am still waiting for my PR ... CO2 asked for more details.


189
ACS Applied: May 2014
IELTS: 7 Band
EOI: 60 Points
Invite: 7th September 2015
PCC Done: 14th September 2015 and Medical Done
Visa Lodge: 20th Sep 2015
CO Allocation(Adelaide): 22 Oct
More details asked : 22 Oct
More details Provided : 22 Oct
CO2 Allocation : 22 Dec
More details asked : Provided on 22 Dec
Grant: Will get with Almighty's Grace


----------



## prasad2529

Hello Experts,

I have received my grant today. Woke up to surprise email from CO. Thank you everyone for the support. Details in my signature.......


----------



## alhydie

rinkusingh said:


> Hello AL,
> 
> Did the CO called you by Phone or what ? and for what kind of verification?
> Employment and experience?
> 
> Actually i am an employer and have experience from my own workshop. So i don't think they will be calling me for that.
> 
> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> Regards,
> Rinku


Yes Rinku it was my job verification and it was done through email. You would have submitted your experience documents right!
Verification is done for only a few. So you might be contacted or granted a visa directly.
Also, the staff will be reduced to a few as it is Christmas.


----------



## alhydie

prasad2529 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Woke up to surprise email from CO. Thank you everyone for the support. Details in my signature.......


Congratulations buddy!


----------



## Moss143

faizan93 said:


> do we get acknowledge email the 2nd time CO is assigned ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


I was directly contacted by the CO.


189
ACS Applied: May 2014
IELTS: 7 Band
EOI: 60 Points
Invite: 7th September 2015
PCC Done: 14th September 2015 and Medical Done
Visa Lodge: 20th Sep 2015
CO Allocation(Adelaide): 22 Oct
More details asked : 22 Oct
More details Provided : 22 Oct
CO2 Allocation : 22 Dec
More details asked : Provided on 22 Dec
Grant: Will get with Almighty's Grace:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kenny_lowe23

prasad2529 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Woke up to surprise email from CO. Thank you everyone for the support. Details in my signature.......


Congratulations bru...Did you have any employment verification done?


----------



## Moss143

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Congratulations bru...Did you have any employment verification done?


What do you mean by Employment Verification?


----------



## Ajeet

prasad2529 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Woke up to surprise email from CO. Thank you everyone for the support. Details in my signature.......


Congrats mate!
Have a bright future


----------



## murtza4u

prasad2529 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Woke up to surprise email from CO. Thank you everyone for the support. Details in my signature.......


Lots of congratulations Parsad  i applied just two days after you. Have you called them?


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone
I received mail from GSM-Adelaide requesting for additional documents. They have asked for birth certificate for my dependent.
The original birth certificate of my dependent was in Hindi but we got a new birth certificate issued in English but it has "Duplicate" handwritten over it.
Do I need to submit both the original and the attested copy of duplicate birth certificate or only the attested copy of duplicate will suffice?


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Got the GRANT .... 

Big Thanks to all the members for the Support .... 

Especial Thanks to #KEEDA .. and # Jeeten ... 

#Keeda - you helped us everytime .... you are awsome..


----------



## prasad2529

Thank you buddy...I didn't claim points for my work experience. Good luck and grant is on the way for you too



kenny_lowe23 said:


> Congratulations bru...Did you have any employment verification done?


----------



## sipoflifein

*PCC address related*

Hi All,

I got my CO allocated today from Brisbane, he has requested for PCC and medicals.
I have a question on PCC.

In my passport I have Bangalore address(basically my in-laws own house as I stay in rented), and I personally staying in Bangalore only.
In my form 80 I have mentioned as my rented house address as current address.

Now my question is can I get PCC for my permanent address(same as in passport) OR I have to mandatorily get the PCC done for my current address mentioned in Form 80?

If permanent address it will be very easy to get done for we both, as we don't have any address proof for rented house. My current stay is also not 1 whole year also in rented house.

PCC for any address mentioned in our docs(passport) is fine or mandatorily the current address only is my question.

Kindly advice


----------



## Ashuaust

Hello all.
Need your advice pls
Eoi on 9dec 2015 with 65 points
Occupation G-accountant
Age 33 points 25
English 7 in each band points 10
Study points 15
Exp 9 years+ points 15 
Do u all think I will get a invite anytime soon with 65 points 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Hi everyone. Thanks to a universal and omnipresent God watching over all of us, we received our grant notifications today! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: (that's 3 cheering smileys for the 3 of us - self, wife and daughter  )

At first, my wife while checking my phone for mail notifications saw that our skill select EOI had been removed. And she was wondering what the hell... only afterwards she saw the 3 grant emails which were there underneath. So guys, just a heads up about that as well.

Here's my brief timeline:

Visa Lodged: 19 Sep 2015
CO assigned: 26 Oct 2015 (no docs requested but upload of our medicals was still in process)
First enquiry call: 4 Dec 2015 (was told that decision will be made in 7 to 10 days)
Second enquiry call: 14 Dec 2015 (was told that earlier info was wrong, will take another 2 weeks until early or even mid Jan 2016)
Grant Notification: 22 Dec 2015 :cheer2:
IED: 11 June 2016 (I'm not totally sure why they have only given time till June but maybe it has something to do with my US FBI PCC being from July 2015)

I would like to sincerely thank from the bottom of my heart every helpful soul here who tirelessly answered my queries, silly questions, doubts etc.

I'm also beyond thrilled that we got the PR without the use of any agent or consultant. 

Good luck to all of you. I will continue posting in this wonderful forum as and when I can to help clear people's doubts.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Congrats 
From how many hours did you receive the grant letter


----------



## Majician

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks to a universal and omnipresent God watching over all of us, we received our grant notifications today! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: (that's 3 cheering smileys for the 3 of us - self, wife and daughter  )
> 
> At first, my wife while checking my phone for mail notifications saw that our skill select EOI had been removed. And she was wondering what the hell... only afterwards she saw the 3 grant emails which were there underneath. So guys, just a heads up about that as well.
> 
> Here's my brief timeline:
> 
> Visa Lodged: 19 Sep 2015
> CO assigned: 26 Oct 2015 (no docs requested but upload of our medicals was still in process)
> First enquiry call: 4 Dec 2015 (was told that decision will be made in 7 to 10 days)
> Second enquiry call: 14 Dec 2015 (was told that earlier info was wrong, will take another 2 weeks until early or even mid Jan 2016)
> Grant Notification: 22 Dec 2015 :cheer2:
> IED: 11 June 2016 (I'm not totally sure why they have only given time till June but maybe it has something to do with my US FBI PCC being from July 2015)
> 
> I would like to sincerely thank from the bottom of my heart every helpful soul here who tirelessly answered my queries, silly questions, doubts etc.
> 
> I'm also beyond thrilled that we got the PR without the use of any agent or consultant.
> 
> Good luck to all of you. I will continue posting in this wonderful forum as and when I can to help clear people's doubts.


Congrats !!! Which GSM group was processing your application??


----------



## jannayaksingh

Got the golden grant mail today for myself , spouse and the kid today. Thanks to all the forum members for their support.

Special thanks to Jeeten and Keeda for their guidance and valuable inputs at each and every step of this process.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Congratssss jannay 

When did you receive the email from how many hours I mean?


----------



## jannayaksingh

yasmeenaaa said:


> Congratssss jannay
> 
> When did you receive the email from how many hours I mean?


I received the mail at around 7 AM IST i.e around 12:30 PM Australian time


----------



## deepgill

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks to a universal and omnipresent God watching over all of us, we received our grant notifications today! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: (that's 3 cheering smileys for the 3 of us - self, wife and daughter  )
> 
> At first, my wife while checking my phone for mail notifications saw that our skill select EOI had been removed. And she was wondering what the hell... only afterwards she saw the 3 grant emails which were there underneath. So guys, just a heads up about that as well.
> 
> Here's my brief timeline:
> 
> Visa Lodged: 19 Sep 2015
> CO assigned: 26 Oct 2015 (no docs requested but upload of our medicals was still in process)
> First enquiry call: 4 Dec 2015 (was told that decision will be made in 7 to 10 days)
> Second enquiry call: 14 Dec 2015 (was told that earlier info was wrong, will take another 2 weeks until early or even mid Jan 2016)
> Grant Notification: 22 Dec 2015 :cheer2:
> IED: 11 June 2016 (I'm not totally sure why they have only given time till June but maybe it has something to do with my US FBI PCC being from July 2015)
> 
> I would like to sincerely thank from the bottom of my heart every helpful soul here who tirelessly answered my queries, silly questions, doubts etc.
> 
> I'm also beyond thrilled that we got the PR without the use of any agent or consultant.
> 
> Good luck to all of you. I will continue posting in this wonderful forum as and when I can to help clear people's doubts.


Congratulations... Nostalgia. Enjoy your Christmas and new year mate


----------



## deepgill

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks to a universal and omnipresent God watching over all of us, we received our grant notifications today! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: (that's 3 cheering smileys for the 3 of us - self, wife and daughter  )
> 
> At first, my wife while checking my phone for mail notifications saw that our skill select EOI had been removed. And she was wondering what the hell... only afterwards she saw the 3 grant emails which were there underneath. So guys, just a heads up about that as well.
> 
> Here's my brief timeline:
> 
> Visa Lodged: 19 Sep 2015
> CO assigned: 26 Oct 2015 (no docs requested but upload of our medicals was still in process)
> First enquiry call: 4 Dec 2015 (was told that decision will be made in 7 to 10 days)
> Second enquiry call: 14 Dec 2015 (was told that earlier info was wrong, will take another 2 weeks until early or even mid Jan 2016)
> Grant Notification: 22 Dec 2015 :cheer2:
> IED: 11 June 2016 (I'm not totally sure why they have only given time till June but maybe it has something to do with my US FBI PCC being from July 2015)
> 
> I would like to sincerely thank from the bottom of my heart every helpful soul here who tirelessly answered my queries, silly questions, doubts etc.
> 
> I'm also beyond thrilled that we got the PR without the use of any agent or consultant.
> 
> Good luck to all of you. I will continue posting in this wonderful forum as and when I can to help clear people's doubts.


Congratulations... Nostalgia. Enjoy your Christmas and new year mate


----------



## deepgill

jannayaksingh said:


> Got the golden grant mail today for myself , spouse and the kid today. Thanks to all the forum members for their support.
> 
> Special thanks to Jeeten and Keeda for their guidance and valuable inputs at each and every step of this process.


Congratulations.. Jannayak. Best of luck. Enjoy


----------



## nishantdhote

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks to a universal and omnipresent God watching over all of us, we received our grant notifications today! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: (that's 3 cheering smileys for the 3 of us - self, wife and daughter  )
> 
> At first, my wife while checking my phone for mail notifications saw that our skill select EOI had been removed. And she was wondering what the hell... only afterwards she saw the 3 grant emails which were there underneath. So guys, just a heads up about that as well.
> 
> Here's my brief timeline:
> 
> Visa Lodged: 19 Sep 2015
> CO assigned: 26 Oct 2015 (no docs requested but upload of our medicals was still in process)
> First enquiry call: 4 Dec 2015 (was told that decision will be made in 7 to 10 days)
> Second enquiry call: 14 Dec 2015 (was told that earlier info was wrong, will take another 2 weeks until early or even mid Jan 2016)
> Grant Notification: 22 Dec 2015 :cheer2:
> IED: 11 June 2016 (I'm not totally sure why they have only given time till June but maybe it has something to do with my US FBI PCC being from July 2015)
> 
> I would like to sincerely thank from the bottom of my heart every helpful soul here who tirelessly answered my queries, silly questions, doubts etc.
> 
> I'm also beyond thrilled that we got the PR without the use of any agent or consultant.
> 
> Good luck to all of you. I will continue posting in this wonderful forum as and when I can to help clear people's doubts.


Finally  thats great news, all the best for your future down under


----------



## deepgill

Congratulations... Saurabhgoel123 and Prasad2529. Enjoy your grants with your nears and dears. Best of luck for your future.


----------



## faizan93

lots of grants today it seems.. good luck all of you and have a bright future. best of luck for ppl in waiting too 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## faizan93

guys plz update ur info in tracker.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## seledi

Congrats Nostalgia Nut


----------



## indergreat

prasad2529 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Woke up to surprise email from CO. Thank you everyone for the support. Details in my signature.......





saurabhgoel123 said:


> Got the GRANT ....
> 
> Big Thanks to all the members for the Support ....
> 
> Especial Thanks to #KEEDA .. and # Jeeten ...
> 
> #Keeda - you helped us everytime .... you are awsome..





Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks to a universal and omnipresent God watching over all of us, we received our grant notifications today! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: (that's 3 cheering smileys for the 3 of us - self, wife and daughter  )





jannayaksingh said:


> Got the golden grant mail today for myself , spouse and the kid today. Thanks to all the forum members for their support.
> 
> Special thanks to Jeeten and Keeda for their guidance and valuable inputs at each and every step of this process.


Congratz guys, enjoy the holiday season with good news, all the best for the future ....


----------



## jannayaksingh

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks to a universal and omnipresent God watching over all of us, we received our grant notifications today! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: (that's 3 cheering smileys for the 3 of us - self, wife and daughter  )
> 
> At first, my wife while checking my phone for mail notifications saw that our skill select EOI had been removed. And she was wondering what the hell... only afterwards she saw the 3 grant emails which were there underneath. So guys, just a heads up about that as well.
> 
> Here's my brief timeline:
> 
> Visa Lodged: 19 Sep 2015
> CO assigned: 26 Oct 2015 (no docs requested but upload of our medicals was still in process)
> First enquiry call: 4 Dec 2015 (was told that decision will be made in 7 to 10 days)
> Second enquiry call: 14 Dec 2015 (was told that earlier info was wrong, will take another 2 weeks until early or even mid Jan 2016)
> Grant Notification: 22 Dec 2015 :cheer2:
> IED: 11 June 2016 (I'm not totally sure why they have only given time till June but maybe it has something to do with my US FBI PCC being from July 2015)
> 
> I would like to sincerely thank from the bottom of my heart every helpful soul here who tirelessly answered my queries, silly questions, doubts etc.
> 
> I'm also beyond thrilled that we got the PR without the use of any agent or consultant.
> 
> Good luck to all of you. I will continue posting in this wonderful forum as and when I can to help clear people's doubts.


Congratulations mate .. I totally second your thoughts when I saw my mail that EOI has been removed .. The surprise was in the mails that followed. 

Also the thrill beyond d that we got the PR without the use of any agent or consultant is mutual


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Jannay what do you mean by eoi has been removed? Removed from where?


----------



## jannayaksingh

yasmeenaaa said:


> Jannay what do you mean by eoi has been removed? Removed from where?


I guess they remove the EOI data from their system once the case has been finalised !!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ..... prasad2529 |||*





prasad2529 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Woke up to surprise email from CO. Thank you everyone for the support. Details in my signature.......


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks to a universal and omnipresent God watching over all of us, we received our grant notifications today! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: (that's 3 cheering smileys for the 3 of us - self, wife and daughter  )
> 
> At first, my wife while checking my phone for mail notifications saw that our skill select EOI had been removed. And she was wondering what the hell... only afterwards she saw the 3 grant emails which were there underneath. So guys, just a heads up about that as well.
> 
> Here's my brief timeline:
> 
> Visa Lodged: 19 Sep 2015
> CO assigned: 26 Oct 2015 (no docs requested but upload of our medicals was still in process)
> First enquiry call: 4 Dec 2015 (was told that decision will be made in 7 to 10 days)
> Second enquiry call: 14 Dec 2015 (was told that earlier info was wrong, will take another 2 weeks until early or even mid Jan 2016)
> Grant Notification: 22 Dec 2015 :cheer2:
> IED: 11 June 2016 (I'm not totally sure why they have only given time till June but maybe it has something to do with my US FBI PCC being from July 2015)
> 
> I would like to sincerely thank from the bottom of my heart every helpful soul here who tirelessly answered my queries, silly questions, doubts etc.
> 
> I'm also beyond thrilled that we got the PR without the use of any agent or consultant.
> 
> Good luck to all of you. I will continue posting in this wonderful forum as and when I can to help clear people's doubts.


Congrats Nostalgia Nut...!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ..... JannayakSingh .... Nostalgia Nut ........ Saurabh |||*





jannayaksingh said:


> Got the golden grant mail today for myself , spouse and the kid today. Thanks to all the forum members for their support.
> 
> Special thanks to Jeeten and Keeda for their guidance and valuable inputs at each and every step of this process.





Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks to a universal and omnipresent God watching over all of us, we received our grant notifications today! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: (that's 3 cheering smileys for the 3 of us - self, wife and daughter  )
> 
> Good luck to all of you. I will continue posting in this wonderful forum as and when I can to help clear people's doubts.





saurabhgoel123 said:


> Got the GRANT ....
> 
> Big Thanks to all the members for the Support ....
> 
> Especial Thanks to #KEEDA .. and # Jeeten ...
> 
> #Keeda - you helped us everytime .... you are awsome..


----------



## gaus

jannayaksingh said:


> Got the golden grant mail today for myself , spouse and the kid today. Thanks to all the forum members for their support.
> 
> Special thanks to Jeeten and Keeda for their guidance and valuable inputs at each and every step of this process.


Congratulations!!! Godspeed!


----------



## gd2015

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I received mail from GSM-Adelaide requesting for additional documents. They have asked for birth certificate for my dependent.
> The original birth certificate of my dependent was in Hindi but we got a new birth certificate issued in English but it has "Duplicate" handwritten over it.
> Do I need to submit both the original and the attested copy of duplicate birth certificate or only the attested copy of duplicate will suffice?


Hi. 

Request someone to please reply. Also would the CO revisit my file 28 days from today or 28 days after I provide the information?


----------



## Ashuaust

Ashuaust said:


> Hello all.
> Need your advice pls
> Eoi on 9dec 2015 with 65 points
> Occupation G-accountant
> Age 33 points 25
> English 7 in each band points 10
> Study points 15
> Exp 9 years+ points 15
> Do u all think I will get a invite anytime soon with 65 points
> Thanks in advance


Pls reply


----------



## andreyx108b

Ashuaust said:


> Pls reply


In the Next round hopefully.


----------



## blue-sunshine

murtza4u said:


> Lots of congratulations Parsad  i applied just two days after you. Have you called them?


Dear Murtza
Have you called them to inquire about your status? Its strange coz you haven't been requested any additional info. So in theory your application has been under constant CO consideration since 28oct. Unless you know what is causing the delay?

Cheers


----------



## MSN

Ashuaust said:


> Pls reply


I scored 65 under Gen Accountant and applied for 189 on July 23 but never got the invite because only 70+ pointers are invited so far. I then switched to 190 and got my invite from NSW in Nov...currently waiting for the grant. Hope this helps.


----------



## andreyx108b

MSN said:


> I scored 65 under Gen Accountant and applied for 189 on July 23 but never got the invite because only 70+ pointers are invited so far. I then switched to 190 and got my invite from NSW in Nov...currently waiting for the grant. Hope this helps.


His occupation is not pro-rata, and he has 65 points - he would get invite in the next round.


----------



## faizan93

murtaza received grant today

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## murtza4u

*Grant grant grant grant grant....*

With the grace of Almighty God, I got my GRANT today in the morning... :second:

Before I received the email... I literally woke up and thought, may be the email can come now.. and just few second later... I heard a notification on my mobile phone... As I was tired of seeing other emails every day so thought it would be one of those... But I literally thrilled when I saw my GRANT notification... OMG.... what a morning... what a news... what an excitement.... What a lovely gift for New Year....

I would like to thank everyone here helping each other...

Special thanks to KeeDa, Jeeten and few other members who especially use their precious time to help others... We all need this type of spirit... 

Sorry for breaking the news a few hours later as I was literally flying.... lane:

I will post the whole story later tonight


----------



## Heywb

murtza4u said:


> With the grace of Almighty God, I got my GRANT today in the morning... :second:
> 
> Before I received the email... I literally woke up and thought, may be email come now.. and just few second later... I heard a notification on my mobile phone... As I was tired of seeing other emails every day so thought it would be one of those... But I literally thrilled when I saw my GRANT notification... OMG.... what a morning... what a news... what an excitement.... What a lovely gift for New Year....
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here helping each other...
> 
> Special thanks to KeeDa, Jeeten and few other members who especially use their precious time to help others... We all need this type of spirit...
> 
> Sorry for breaking the news a few hours later as I was literally flying.... lane:



MashAllah, Congratulations dear


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

murtza4u said:


> With the grace of Almighty God, I got my GRANT today in the morning... :second:
> 
> Before I received the email... I literally woke up and thought, may be email come now.. and just few second later... I heard a notification on my mobile phone... As I was tired of seeing other emails every day so thought it would be one of those... But I literally thrilled when I saw my GRANT notification... OMG.... what a morning... what a news... what an excitement.... What a lovely gift for New Year....
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here helping each other...
> 
> Special thanks to KeeDa, Jeeten and few other members who especially use their precious time to help others... We all need this type of spirit...
> 
> Sorry for breaking the news a few hours later as I was literally flying.... lane:


Congratulations bro, really happy for you.... Best of luck for future. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenny_lowe23

murtza4u said:


> With the grace of Almighty God, I got my GRANT today in the morning... :second:
> 
> Before I received the email... I literally woke up and thought, may be the email can come now.. and just few second later... I heard a notification on my mobile phone... As I was tired of seeing other emails every day so thought it would be one of those... But I literally thrilled when I saw my GRANT notification... OMG.... what a morning... what a news... what an excitement.... What a lovely gift for New Year....
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here helping each other...
> 
> Special thanks to KeeDa, Jeeten and few other members who especially use their precious time to help others... We all need this type of spirit...
> 
> Sorry for breaking the news a few hours later as I was literally flying.... lane:
> 
> I will post the whole story later tonight


Congratulations bru....So happy for you...


----------



## Jeeten#80

||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps .......... *Murtza* |||




murtza4u said:


> With the grace of Almighty God, I got my GRANT today in the morning... :second:
> 
> Before I received the email... I literally woke up and thought, may be the email can come now.. and just few second later... I heard a notification on my mobile phone... As I was tired of seeing other emails every day so thought it would be one of those... But I literally thrilled when I saw my GRANT notification... OMG.... what a morning... what a news... what an excitement.... What a lovely gift for New Year....
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here helping each other...
> 
> Special thanks to KeeDa, Jeeten and few other members who especially use their precious time to help others... We all need this type of spirit...
> 
> Sorry for breaking the news a few hours later as I was literally flying.... lane:
> 
> I will post the whole story later tonight


----------



## Majician

Masha Allah, loads of grants today, congratulations, stay blessed all !!


----------



## ravian720

murtza4u said:


> With the grace of Almighty God, I got my GRANT today in the morning... :second:
> 
> Before I received the email... I literally woke up and thought, may be the email can come now.. and just few second later... I heard a notification on my mobile phone... As I was tired of seeing other emails every day so thought it would be one of those... But I literally thrilled when I saw my GRANT notification... OMG.... what a morning... what a news... what an excitement.... What a lovely gift for New Year....
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here helping each other...
> 
> Special thanks to KeeDa, Jeeten and few other members who especially use their precious time to help others... We all need this type of spirit...
> 
> Sorry for breaking the news a few hours later as I was literally flying.... lane:
> 
> I will post the whole story later tonight


Many congrats bro  ... good luck for future ahead .... 

ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Grant : ???


----------



## gaus

murtza4u said:


> With the grace of Almighty God, I got my GRANT today in the morning... :second:
> 
> Before I received the email... I literally woke up and thought, may be the email can come now.. and just few second later... I heard a notification on my mobile phone... As I was tired of seeing other emails every day so thought it would be one of those... But I literally thrilled when I saw my GRANT notification... OMG.... what a morning... what a news... what an excitement.... What a lovely gift for New Year....
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here helping each other...
> 
> Special thanks to KeeDa, Jeeten and few other members who especially use their precious time to help others... We all need this type of spirit...
> 
> Sorry for breaking the news a few hours later as I was literally flying.... lane:
> 
> I will post the whole story later tonight


Congratulations!!! Godspeed!


----------



## kenny_lowe23

*Application Status*

Hi 

Does it happen that, the application status in the immiaccount changes after you get the grant mail or before you get the grant mail? or does it happen at the same time..

Any thoughts?


----------



## kanuz

Hello Friends,

Do we have anyone who has submitted the app on July , CO allocated on Sep and still waiting for grant?


----------



## eashu007

Hi Expats,
I have a few questions, maybe one of you may take a shot to clarify them
1. What are the various status messages of the IMMI Visa application, and what do they mean?
2. How does someone know that the CO tried to do an employment verification.
3. What is the timeframe to get a positive acknowledgement after PCC and Medicals are done.

-Ashu


----------



## vikaschandra

Congratulations murtza. Your IED should be 10/10-2016 not 10/10-2015 Right? 



murtza4u said:


> With the grace of Almighty God, I got my GRANT today in the morning... :second:
> 
> Before I received the email... I literally woke up and thought, may be the email can come now.. and just few second later... I heard a notification on my mobile phone... As I was tired of seeing other emails every day so thought it would be one of those... But I literally thrilled when I saw my GRANT notification... OMG.... what a morning... what a news... what an excitement.... What a lovely gift for New Year....
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here helping each other...
> 
> Special thanks to KeeDa, Jeeten and few other members who especially use their precious time to help others... We all need this type of spirit...
> 
> Sorry for breaking the news a few hours later as I was literally flying.... lane:
> 
> I will post the whole story later tonight


----------



## itsme121ab

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I received mail from GSM-Adelaide requesting for additional documents. They have asked for birth certificate for my dependent.
> The original birth certificate of my dependent was in Hindi but we got a new birth certificate issued in English but it has "Duplicate" handwritten over it.
> Do I need to submit both the original and the attested copy of duplicate birth certificate or only the attested copy of duplicate will suffice?


Hey Gd2015.. I think we can upload number of documents as birth certificate class X marksheet, passport and birth certificate. 

Which one did you use earlier?
Can I suggest you get it notorised and attested both?


----------



## 7886

Hi everyone 
Need ur valuable suggestions n comments.Haven't heard anything from CO since I submitted the requested docs.
EOI submitted- 189 visa (Registered Nurse 254499)- 08 August 2015
Invitation received- 22 October 2015
Application submitted- 30 October 2015(all documents wd medicals n PCC)
CO requested form 80 n other documents- 13 November 2015
Requested docs submitted- 19 November 2015 
Haven't heard anything after that ,what do you guys think could be the reason. Waiting wd fingers crossed everyday...........


----------



## 7886

My GSM team is Brisbane .......any one wd same experience from them.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

murtza4u said:


> With the grace of Almighty God, I got my GRANT today in the morning... :second:
> 
> Before I received the email... I literally woke up and thought, may be the email can come now.. and just few second later... I heard a notification on my mobile phone... As I was tired of seeing other emails every day so thought it would be one of those... But I literally thrilled when I saw my GRANT notification... OMG.... what a morning... what a news... what an excitement.... What a lovely gift for New Year....
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here helping each other...
> 
> Special thanks to KeeDa, Jeeten and few other members who especially use their precious time to help others... We all need this type of spirit...
> 
> Sorry for breaking the news a few hours later as I was literally flying.... lane:
> 
> I will post the whole story later tonight


Congratulations Murtza4u, All the Best...


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Thanks everyone for your wishes! Really appreciate your kind words. I wish everyone here the greatest of luck and speedy grants, especially those waiting since September or earlier. I will pray for you all. 

Will reply individually over the course of the day. I don't want to spam this thread with only my posts. 



yasmeenaaa said:


> Congrats
> From how many hours did you receive the grant letter


Received the letters at 7:18 am Adelaide time. It was GSM Adelaide.

Got IED of June 2016, maybe because my FBI pcc is from July. So it indeed seems to be true that earliest pcc or medicals is considered for calculating IED.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thanks everyone for your wishes! Really appreciate your kind words. I wish everyone here the greatest of luck and speedy grants, especially those waiting since September or earlier. I will pray for you all.
> 
> Will reply individually over the course of the day. I don't want to spam this thread with only my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Received the letters at 7:18 am Adelaide time. It was GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Got IED of June 2016, maybe because my FBI pcc is from July. So it indeed seems to be true that earliest pcc or medicals is considered for calculating IED.



this is too early i thought they are starting at 9 am


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

yasmeenaaa said:


> this is too early i thought they are starting at 9 am


Sorry I think I made a calculation mistake. I think it was 8:18 am Adelaide time.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Sorry I think I made a calculation mistake. I think it was 8:18 am Adelaide time.



congratulations anyway
enjoy to the max


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

yasmeenaaa said:


> congratulations anyway
> enjoy to the max


Thank you. Good luck to you.


----------



## Ktoda

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thank you. Good luck to you.


Congrats Nostalgia... Good to hear that you got that grant early before Christmas.
Enjoy and all the best for your future


----------



## macjobz

Guys I got my grant yesterday. Updated my signature, Thanks a lot for your help, comments and opinions.


----------



## andreyx108b

macjobz said:


> Guys I got my grant yesterday. Updated my signature, Thanks a lot for your help, comments and opinions.


Congrats! Please update the tracker if possible ))


----------



## Ktoda

macjobz said:


> Guys I got my grant yesterday. Updated my signature, Thanks a lot for your help, comments and opinions.


Congratulations and all the best for your next steps


----------



## tt2

Moss143 said:


> I am still waiting for my PR ... CO2 asked for more details.
> 
> 
> 189
> ACS Applied: May 2014
> IELTS: 7 Band
> EOI: 60 Points
> Invite: 7th September 2015
> PCC Done: 14th September 2015 and Medical Done
> Visa Lodge: 20th Sep 2015
> CO Allocation(Adelaide): 22 Oct
> More details asked : 22 Oct
> More details Provided : 22 Oct
> CO2 Allocation : 22 Dec
> More details asked : Provided on 22 Dec
> Grant: Will get with Almighty's Grace


In the same situation, hope we get grants soon.


----------



## tt2

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Got the GRANT ....
> 
> Big Thanks to all the members for the Support ....
> 
> Especial Thanks to #KEEDA .. and # Jeeten ...
> 
> #Keeda - you helped us everytime .... you are awsome..


Congratulations


----------



## tt2

jannayaksingh said:


> Got the golden grant mail today for myself , spouse and the kid today. Thanks to all the forum members for their support.
> 
> Special thanks to Jeeten and Keeda for their guidance and valuable inputs at each and every step of this process.


Congratulations


----------



## Kuwind

Its raining grants today :smiley: congratulations to all those who received.. And good luck to those waiting like me :stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:


----------



## MohitNandwani

Hi All,

I got my invite on 7/09/2015 and lodged my visa on 16/10/2015 but still there is no contact from CO .

What should I do ?

Visa Type : 189
Points : 60
Subclass - 189 | Software Engineer - 261313
Invite : 07/09/2015
Visa Filed :16/10/2015
All Documents updated : 6 Nov 2015 
CO contact : XXXXX


----------



## tt2

murtza4u said:


> With the grace of Almighty God, I got my GRANT today in the morning... :second:
> 
> Before I received the email... I literally woke up and thought, may be the email can come now.. and just few second later... I heard a notification on my mobile phone... As I was tired of seeing other emails every day so thought it would be one of those... But I literally thrilled when I saw my GRANT notification... OMG.... what a morning... what a news... what an excitement.... What a lovely gift for New Year....
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here helping each other...
> 
> Special thanks to KeeDa, Jeeten and few other members who especially use their precious time to help others... We all need this type of spirit...
> 
> Sorry for breaking the news a few hours later as I was literally flying.... lane:
> 
> I will post the whole story later tonight


Congratulations murtza


----------



## gaus

macjobz said:


> Guys I got my grant yesterday. Updated my signature, Thanks a lot for your help, comments and opinions.



Congratulations!!! Godspeed!


----------



## eashu007

Hi Expats,
I have a few questions, maybe one of you may take a shot to clarify them
1. What are the various status messages of the IMMI Visa application, and what do they mean?
2. How does someone know that the CO tried to do an employment verification.
3. What is the timeframe to get a positive acknowledgement after PCC and Medicals are done.

-Ashu


----------



## Jai.kumar

Hi all,

I had lodged my visa application on the 6th December. Got my first CO (Adelaide) contact this morning. I need some assistance on the information requested.

1. She has asked for "additional personal particulars", "personal details for character assessment" and attested birth certificate.

Are they asking for form 221 and form 80? 
Also I do not have my birth certificate and I had uploaded my school leaving certificate (class 10 marksheet) as evidence of birth/age. Can I get the same attested and send it?

2. She has asked for character and language certificate for my son who is just 8 months old. I don't know if this was done my mistake. 

Can someone please assist?


----------



## andreyx108b

1. I guess you are asked for 1221, but do both just in case.

2. In my case agent said birth certificate is mandatory, others however saying school certificate can be sent. I am not sure. 

3. Its a mistake, you can confirm and email your CO. 



Jai.kumar said:


> Hi all, I had lodged my visa application on the 6th December. Got my first CO (Adelaide) contact this morning. I need some assistance on the information requested. 1. She has asked for "additional personal particulars", "personal details for character assessment" and attested birth certificate. Are they asking for form 221 and form 80? Also I do not have my birth certificate and I had uploaded my school leaving certificate (class 10 marksheet) as evidence of birth/age. Can I get the same attested and send it? 2. She has asked for character and language certificate for my son who is just 8 months old. I don't know if this was done my mistake. Can someone please assist?


----------



## seledi

Jai.kumar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had lodged my visa application on the 6th December. Got my first CO (Adelaide) contact this morning. I need some assistance on the information requested.
> 
> 1. She has asked for "additional personal particulars", "personal details for character assessment" and attested birth certificate.
> 
> Are they asking for form 221 and form 80?
> Also I do not have my birth certificate and I had uploaded my school leaving certificate (class 10 marksheet) as evidence of birth/age. Can I get the same attested and send it?
> 
> 2. She has asked for character and language certificate for my son who is just 8 months old. I don't know if this was done my mistake.
> 
> Can someone please assist?



Hi,

CO is asking for form 1221 and form 80.
Yes, Shool leaving Certificate should be enough.

In your son's case, reply back that as he is a minor that is not required.

you can also call DBIP and check 

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## Ajeet

Jai.kumar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had lodged my visa application on the 6th December. Got my first CO (Adelaide) contact this morning. I need some assistance on the information requested.
> 
> 1. She has asked for "additional personal particulars", "personal details for character assessment" and attested birth certificate.
> 
> Are they asking for form 221 and form 80?
> Also I do not have my birth certificate and I had uploaded my school leaving certificate (class 10 marksheet) as evidence of birth/age. Can I get the same attested and send it?
> 
> 2. She has asked for character and language certificate for my son who is just 8 months old. I don't know if this was done my mistake.
> 
> Can someone please assist?


I had submitted my school leaving certificate as birth proof and that was ok.
Regarding your son, she asked those certificates mistakenly. Point it out to her gently, and she will correct herself.
Good luck


----------



## abrao115

Dear friends,

Finally I got my required score in IELTS >=6666, now I am planing to apply for Australia PR through an immigration agent. At present I am working in Hyderabad. I am in confusion to choose the best Immigration agent in Hyderabad from varies consultancies.

I met with 1. Y-Axis, 2. Abhinav 3. opulentus. They are all saying they have lot of experience in overseas immigration issues, but I am thinking to go with *Abhinav*.

Could you guys please suggest me whether *Abhinav * is trustworthy consultancy or not?
If *Abhinav* is not a good immigration consultancy, kindly suggest the best consultancy in Hyderabad.

Thank you very much for you help in advance.


----------



## Ajeet

abrao115 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Finally I got my required score in IELTS >=6666, now I am planing to apply for Australia PR through an immigration agent. At present I am working in Hyderabad. I am in confusion to choose the best Immigration agent in Hyderabad from varies consultancies.
> 
> I met with 1. Y-Axis, 2. Abhinav 3. opulentus. They are all saying they have lot of experience in overseas immigration issues, but I am thinking to go with *Abhinav*.
> 
> Could you guys please suggest me whether *Abhinav * is trustworthy consultancy or not?
> If *Abhinav* is not a good immigration consultancy, kindly suggest the best consultancy in Hyderabad.
> 
> Thank you very much for you help in advance.


You should look for a MARa Agent.


----------



## Ashuaust

MSN said:


> Ashuaust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pls reply
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 65 under Gen Accountant and applied for 189 on July 23 but never got the invite because only 70+ pointers are invited so far. I then switched to 190 and got my invite from NSW in Nov...currently waiting for the grant. Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply
Can u pls tell more details about your case. 
How much time did it take for nsw invite?
Also if u can pls tell me your points breakdown


----------



## blue-sunshine

Congrats to all those who got their grants today!

Maybe someday I too will post on this forum ‘Hey guys, guess what, I got the golden email today, wohoo got the grant’. 

Sigh! back to office work now


----------



## andreyx108b

blue-sunshine said:


> Congrats to all those who got their grants today! Maybe someday I too will post on this forum ‘Hey guys, guess what, I got the golden email today, wohoo got the grant’. Sigh! back to office work now


Soon)))


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

abrao115 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Finally I got my required score in IELTS >=6666, now I am planing to apply for Australia PR through an immigration agent. At present I am working in Hyderabad. I am in confusion to choose the best Immigration agent in Hyderabad from varies consultancies.
> 
> I met with 1. Y-Axis, 2. Abhinav 3. opulentus. They are all saying they have lot of experience in overseas immigration issues, but I am thinking to go with Abhinav.
> 
> Could you guys please suggest me whether Abhinav is trustworthy consultancy or not?
> If Abhinav is not a good immigration consultancy, kindly suggest the best consultancy in Hyderabad.
> 
> Thank you very much for you help in advance.


If you want to save a lot of money, my humble suggestion is - don't go thru any agent or consultant. In my opinion they're not required at all and in fact sometimes make mistakes and further cause delays for the applicant. This forum we got here is wonderful. It is full of wonderful friendly extremely helpful people. Just take their advice and prepare all documentation yourself. Trust me. It is not that difficult. I just went thru the whole process and got the PR today. Without any kind of agent or consultant, I got my PR in just about 7 months starting with skills assessment and ending with grant today. See my signature here. It's only a suggestion. Good luck to you!


----------



## MSN

Ashuaust said:


> Thanks for your reply
> Can u pls tell more details about your case.
> How much time did it take for nsw invite?
> Also if u can pls tell me your points breakdown


It took about a month for me to get nsw invite. I accepted immediately, paid the fees and after a week, the nomination was approved and i got invited to apply for the visa. My point breakdown is 30 for age, 15 for degree and 20 for English.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

MohitNandwani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my invite on 7/09/2015 and lodged my visa on 16/10/2015 but still there is no contact from CO .
> 
> What should I do ?
> 
> Visa Type : 189
> Points : 60
> Subclass - 189 | Software Engineer - 261313
> Invite : 07/09/2015
> Visa Filed :16/10/2015
> All Documents updated : 6 Nov 2015
> CO contact : XXXXX


Hold on till Jan first week bro...and then give them a call...the number is some in this thread...

When you have submitted all documents, this could indicate a direct grant and no further information is required..

Call them on the first Monday of Jan and inquire about it...they will surely update you...


----------



## amarjagadish

Hi Friends 

I am lodging my visa now
Can someone help with below Query?

I am Onshore application, Living in Australia since 4 years which means my Usual County of residence is Australia.

*What will be the Answer for below Question Yes/No?*
Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

I am applying 189 along with wife and she is currently living with me.


----------



## murtza4u

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks to a universal and omnipresent God watching over all of us, we received our grant notifications today! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: (that's 3 cheering smileys for the 3 of us - self, wife and daughter  )
> 
> At first, my wife while checking my phone for mail notifications saw that our skill select EOI had been removed. And she was wondering what the hell... only afterwards she saw the 3 grant emails which were there underneath. So guys, just a heads up about that as well.
> 
> Here's my brief timeline:
> 
> Visa Lodged: 19 Sep 2015
> CO assigned: 26 Oct 2015 (no docs requested but upload of our medicals was still in process)
> First enquiry call: 4 Dec 2015 (was told that decision will be made in 7 to 10 days)
> Second enquiry call: 14 Dec 2015 (was told that earlier info was wrong, will take another 2 weeks until early or even mid Jan 2016)
> Grant Notification: 22 Dec 2015 :cheer2:
> IED: 11 June 2016 (I'm not totally sure why they have only given time till June but maybe it has something to do with my US FBI PCC being from July 2015)
> 
> I would like to sincerely thank from the bottom of my heart every helpful soul here who tirelessly answered my queries, silly questions, doubts etc.
> 
> I'm also beyond thrilled that we got the PR without the use of any agent or consultant.
> 
> Good luck to all of you. I will continue posting in this wonderful forum as and when I can to help clear people's doubts.


Many Congratulations dear... We both have almost the same timeline and got the GRANT the same day as well.... Very happy for you too...

I am also super excited.:second:


----------



## Forc3s

Just an observation that I have made. Why are people submitting their visa applications without form 80 and 1221? If you get a request from a CO requesting form 80 n 1221 then you probably those 2 forms away from a grant.

This is a good forum that's is meant to educate others on the process. PLEASE DONT WAIT FOR CO TO REQUEST FOR THE FBI PCC BEFORE APPLYING FOR IT.


----------



## murtza4u

jannayaksingh said:


> Got the golden grant mail today for myself , spouse and the kid today. Thanks to all the forum members for their support.
> 
> Special thanks to Jeeten and Keeda for their guidance and valuable inputs at each and every step of this process.


Congratulation mate :second:


----------



## gd2015

itsme121ab said:


> Hey Gd2015.. I think we can upload number of documents as birth certificate class X marksheet, passport and birth certificate.
> 
> Which one did you use earlier?
> Can I suggest you get it notorised and attested both?


Thanks for the reply. I uploaded class 10th marksheet earlier. But they have requested for birth certificate again. 
My question is I already have original birth certificate ( which is in hindi) and duplicate which I got issued in English ( but has duplicate handwritten over it). So should I upload both?
Additionally can I assume that all my other documents are fine and they dont need any other document?


----------



## Ashuaust

MSN said:


> Ashuaust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> Can u pls tell more details about your case.
> How much time did it take for nsw invite?
> Also if u can pls tell me your points breakdown
> 
> 
> 
> It took about a month for me to get nsw invite. I accepted immediately, paid the fees and after a week, the nomination was approved and i got invited to apply for the visa. My point breakdown is 30 for age, 15 for degree and 20 for English.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot your reply. 
Gud luck for your grant


----------



## murtza4u

*Thanks for the wishes for my GRANT*

Heywb, Irfan Bhatti, Kenny_lowe23, Jeeten, Majician, ravian, gaus, Ateeqmohammd, tt2, blue-sunshine

Special thanks to all of you for your wishes. It has been a pleasure being with you all and a part of this amazing forum... :second:




Heywb said:


> MashAllah, Congratulations dear





Irfan Bhatti said:


> Congratulations bro, really happy for you.... Best of luck for future.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk





kenny_lowe23 said:


> Congratulations bru....So happy for you...





Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps .......... *Murtza* |||





Majician said:


> Masha Allah, loads of grants today, congratulations, stay blessed all !!





ravian720 said:


> Many congrats bro  ... good luck for future ahead ....
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Grant : ???





gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! Godspeed!





kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does it happen that, the application status in the immiaccount changes after you get the grant mail or before you get the grant mail? or does it happen at the same time..
> 
> Any thoughts?


It changed for me the same time I received the GRANT notice...




Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Congratulations Murtza4u, All the Best...





tt2 said:


> Congratulations murtza





blue-sunshine said:


> Congrats to all those who got their grants today!
> 
> Maybe someday I too will post on this forum ‘Hey guys, guess what, I got the golden email today, wohoo got the grant’.
> 
> Sigh! back to office work now


----------



## Nish2006

Finally got the Grant mail for myself, my spouse and son , checking all the suggestions given here helped me a lot to file my visa application, thanks a lot to everyone for all the suggestions


----------



## andreyx108b

Nish2006 said:


> Finally got the Grant mail for myself, my spouse and son , checking all the suggestions given here helped me a lot to file my visa application, thanks a lot to everyone for all the suggestions


Congrats! Please update your case on a tracker. good luck!!


----------



## gaus

Nish2006 said:


> Finally got the Grant mail for myself, my spouse and son , checking all the suggestions given here helped me a lot to file my visa application, thanks a lot to everyone for all the suggestions


Congratulations!!! Godspeed!


----------



## Nish2006

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! Godspeed!


Thanks


----------



## Nish2006

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats! Please update your case on a tracker. good luck!!


Thank you. Yep, updated in tracker


----------



## aussieit

*jOB VERIFICATION*



Nish2006 said:


> Thank you. Yep, updated in tracker


Hi all,

How do they do the job verification .I heard they will contact HR department.My case the HR gave me the letter but I sincerely hope no issues will come to him since she helped me.She is administration manager too handling the HR.
Will they forward the reference letter and all to other people in the company too apart from the HR?
Then I have to notify everyone including the senior management in the company about my reference letter no?
Can anyone advice.
Keeda do you know any details?


----------



## amarjagadish

Hi Friends.... 
I have lodged VISA... however i have given Passport Expiry date Incorrectly for my Dependent Applicant (i.e my wife)

Correct Year:2025
Given:2020

Please suggest me will this cause any problem??
Can i Edit this?

Kindly Help


----------



## Majician

amarjagadish said:


> Hi Friends....
> I have lodged VISA... however i have given Passport Expiry date Incorrectly for my Dependent Applicant (i.e my wife)
> 
> Correct Year:2025
> Given:2020
> 
> Please suggest me will this cause any problem??
> Can i Edit this?
> 
> Kindly Help


Go to your immi account, click on update us, change the dates in the form and write reason of update, thats it


----------



## amarjagadish

Majician said:


> Go to your immi account, click on update us, change the dates in the form and write reason of update, thats it


Thanks mate 
Any idea how much time it will take for the change to reflect in the application...

Becoz even after update.. eMedical Letter shows the old date,


----------



## cozmopravesh

aussieit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How do they do the job verification .I heard they will contact HR department.My case the HR gave me the letter but I sincerely hope no issues will come to him since she helped me.She is administration manager too handling the HR.
> Will they forward the reference letter and all to other people in the company too apart from the HR?
> Then I have to notify everyone including the senior management in the company about my reference letter no?
> Can anyone advice.
> Keeda do you know any details?


Generally, they will contact the HR over phone or e-mail id.

Keeda is not available for some time here.

Below is sample mail sent by DIBP to an HR:


Dear HRXXXX

Further to our telephone discussion, grateful if you can confirm the following:

• Is Mr Nishant XXX currently employed by your company? 
• Exact dates of his employment? 
• His position/job title. 
• Duties/responsibilities of Mr XX
• Whether he is working part time or full time in the company. If part time, then how many hours per week was he working? 
• Did Nishant XXX change position since he started his employment? 
• What is his current salary? 
• Confirmation whether the attached reference letter has been issued by the referee. Is his Manager authorized to issue a reference letter.
• Is the referee working on the listed position? 


Hope it helps


----------



## Majician

amarjagadish said:


> Thanks mate
> Any idea how much time it will take for the change to reflect in the application...
> 
> Becoz even after update.. eMedical Letter shows the old date,


Well actually no !!! Try logging out and then login back and see if it works


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Majician said:


> Congrats !!! Which GSM group was processing your application??


Thanks. Adelaide. 



deepgill said:


> Congratulations... Nostalgia. Enjoy your Christmas and new year mate


Thank you so much! Wish you the same. 



nishantdhote said:


> Finally  thats great news, all the best for your future down under


Thank you so much! Guess I didn't have to worry about verification. 



seledi said:


> Congrats Nostalgia Nut


Thank you. 



indergreat said:


> Congratz guys, enjoy the holiday season with good news, all the best for the future ....


Thanks. Wish you the same. 



Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Congrats Nostalgia Nut...!!!


Thank you! 



Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ..... JannayakSingh .... Nostalgia Nut ........ Saurabh |||*


Thank you Jeeten. All the best to you as well. 



Ktoda said:


> Congrats Nostalgia... Good to hear that you got that grant early before Christmas.
> Enjoy and all the best for your future


Thanks. It was the best Christmas gift I could ever ask for! Good luck and best wishes to you too.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Congrats to ohtea, macjobs, prasad2529, saurabhgoel123, jannayaksingh, murtza4u and Nish2006!!!



murtza4u said:


> Many Congratulations dear... We both have almost the same timeline and got the GRANT the same day as well.... Very happy for you too...
> 
> I am also super excited.:second:


Congrats to you as well. We got through the dreaded doubt of the IMMI Assessment Commence email together. These are exciting times!


----------



## brisbane_bound

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats to ohtea, macjobs, prasad2529, saurabhgoel123, jannayaksingh, murtza4u and Nish2006!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to you as well. We got through the dreaded doubt of the IMMI Assessment Commence email together. These are exciting times!


Hey mate!!! Many congrats to u..was offline for a while..Wonderful news  

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## brisbane_bound

murtza4u said:


> Many Congratulations dear... We both have almost the same timeline and got the GRANT the same day as well.... Very happy for you too...
> 
> I am also super excited.:second:


Hey..Congrats buddy!!! Great news  

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## aussieit

cozmopravesh said:


> Generally, they will contact the HR over phone or e-mail id.
> 
> Keeda is not available for some time here.
> 
> Below is sample mail sent by DIBP to an HR:
> 
> 
> Dear HRXXXX
> 
> Further to our telephone discussion, grateful if you can confirm the following:
> 
> • Is Mr Nishant XXX currently employed by your company?
> • Exact dates of his employment?
> • His position/job title.
> • Duties/responsibilities of Mr XX
> • Whether he is working part time or full time in the company. If part time, then how many hours per week was he working?
> • Did Nishant XXX change position since he started his employment?
> • What is his current salary?
> • Confirmation whether the attached reference letter has been issued by the referee. Is his Manager authorized to issue a reference letter.
> • Is the referee working on the listed position?
> 
> 
> Hope it helps


Thank you so much


----------



## Ajeet

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats to ohtea, macjobs, prasad2529, saurabhgoel123, jannayaksingh, murtza4u and Nish2006!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to you as well. We got through the dreaded doubt of the IMMI Assessment Commence email together. These are exciting times!


Congrats, mate!


----------



## ichoosetoshine

Hi mates, I already have a medical referral letter.. i wanted to do it today cos it will be the last working day for the year then resumes on Jan 4.. but I currently have a cough. normal cough nothing serious lol but is it okay to do medical despite I have a cough?

thank you!!


----------



## vicky10sep

*Just a heads up*

All people who are thinking to migrate or thinking to spend huge amount of money in the visa cost or planning to quit their well settled jobs in India and come to Australia for better jobs .. Please notice that there are not many jobs in AU . Agents from a different part of the world(mostly asian) might show you some fancy world but the reality is quite different here. For instance, please go to gumtree.com.au and see people looking for jobs are many more and employer are very less.
Just a heads up , things are quite different, so do your research before you invest.
A disclaimer, obviously there are people as well who by going this path do wonders, but such numbers are rare.

Feel free to inbox me if you have any questions


----------



## Ajeet

ichoosetoshine said:


> Hi mates, I already have a medical referral letter.. i wanted to do it today cos it will be the last working day for the year then resumes on Jan 4.. but I currently have a cough. normal cough nothing serious lol but is it okay to do medical despite I have a cough?
> 
> thank you!!


That should not be a problem.


----------



## Ajeet

vicky10sep said:


> All people who are thinking to migrate or thinking to spend huge amount of money in the visa cost or planning to quit their well settled jobs in India and come to Australia for better jobs .. Please notice that there are not many jobs in AU . Agents from a different part of the world(mostly asian) might show you some fancy world but the reality is quite different here. For instance, please go to gumtree.com.au and see people looking for jobs are many more and employer are very less.
> Just a heads up , things are quite different, so do your research before you invest.
> A disclaimer, obviously there are people as well who by going this path do wonders, but such numbers are rare.
> 
> Feel free to inbox me if you have any questions


That's true, mate! Thanks for updating.

The bravest will still fight and come out victorious. As I say, migration is not for faint hearted. Specially for those who are well settled in their home countries. But it has it's own rewards which you can not quantify in monetary terms.

Have a bright future


----------



## macjobz

Congratulation to ohtea, prasad2529, saurabhgoel123, jannayaksingh, nostalgia nut and Nish2006. As in hiking you reach a certain base camp and start preparing for the real climb, I guess time for the climb for all of us has come now, wish you all best of luck.


----------



## S_Tester

EOI and Visa application ask for your employment of past 10 years only. However ACS asks employment history of more than 10 years. Do I need to provide evidence for my 15 yrs old employment? It is very difficult to get that assessed as it was just a just a start-up and does not exist anymore. Please advice.


----------



## vicky10sep

Yes , See I am here for more than 4 years .. So I just thought to share my experience and I am doing very well since I came here. However there are so many people whom I know they repent after coming here as the reality is quite opposite. It's quite easy to make money from migration and international students - it's quite a fees to pay. Obviously, a stupid thought to leave a well settled job and look for a job after migration. According to me that should not be done.

So just be cautious all who are lucky to read my post  ..
no negativity though with a disclaimer - a few rare people still do wonders.




bright future said:


> That's true, mate! Thanks for updating.
> 
> The bravest will still fight and come out victorious. As I say, migration is not for faint hearted. Specially for those who are well settled in their home countries. But it has it's own rewards which you can not quantify in monetary terms.
> 
> Have a bright future


----------



## dhawalNpatel

I am logging my 189 application today. I have a 1 month old kid whose passport is to be applied and will be available in a week or two. I anyways want to go ahead with the application, and would add her name in once I get the passport. 
I am stuck on a question "does the applicant have a dependent family member not Travelling to Aus..........." Can u answer this as "No" , as if I answer it yes I need to fill in details as per the passport.


----------



## SenthilKumarK

Can anyone help me by telling me the address/Fax number in India to where I need to send the filled Form 929. I am in Chennai, India got my passport reissued. I need to update my new passport number. I would be grateful for this information.

There is no response from Adelaide from last one month regarding passport update. VEVO is still refleting old passport details. Since its holiday time in Australia I would like to know whether i can send my details to Australia VFS india? I am planning to travel mid of January. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Majician

Hi friends !! No grants today???


----------



## Ashuaust

Hello guys
Pls if some one can pls answer my question. 
I was in Usa for about 5 years 2008-2013
I applied for PCC FROM USA FBI
Which I got it in the month of August 2014.
Does that PCC Have in validity? 
Since after I got my PCC I have not been to Usa again. 
Thank in advance


----------



## Jai.kumar

seledi said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO is asking for form 1221 and form 80.
> Yes, Shool leaving Certificate should be enough.
> 
> In your son's case, reply back that as he is a minor that is not required.
> 
> you can also call DBIP and check
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


Thank you. I had already uploaded my school leaving certificate and now the CO has come back asking for the certified birth certificate. Please advise if I can upload the after after getting attested.

My agent says not to write am email to the CO now as we need to wait until she responds again. He says the document that the CO has asked for is for my spouse and not for the kid. This mistake happens many times. So he claims that we will upload the requested forms for me and also for my spouse and then write an email saying that I have uploaded for my spouse as my son is a minor. I am confused with the right process here. Please suggest.


----------



## seledi

Jai.kumar said:


> Thank you. I had already uploaded my school leaving certificate and now the CO has come back asking for the certified birth certificate. Please advise if I can upload the after after getting attested.
> 
> My agent says not to write am email to the CO now as we need to wait until she responds again. He says the document that the CO has asked for is for my spouse and not for the kid. This mistake happens many times. So he claims that we will upload the requested forms for me and also for my spouse and then write an email saying that I have uploaded for my spouse as my son is a minor. I am confused with the right process here. Please suggest.



I guess the same, he might have asked for your spouse documents.
Upload those documents and click on information completed button in your immi account. 

Regarding birth certificate, Upload your ssc marks list which should have a date of birth.

you can always write an email once these documents are uplaoded, no restrictions in this

Regards,
seledi


----------



## Jai.kumar

seledi said:


> I guess the same, he might have asked for your spouse documents.
> Upload those documents and click on information completed button in your immi account.
> 
> Regarding birth certificate, Upload your ssc marks list which should have a date of birth.
> 
> you can always write an email once these documents are uplaoded, no restrictions in this
> 
> Regards,
> seledi


Thanks...I will do that. Regarding birth certificate, I had uploaded my SSC marksheet already on the portal and that Is why I am confused. Should I attach it again after getting attestation. Sorry to repeat the same question. If it was already attached why would they ask for the birth certificate again


----------



## seledi

Jai.kumar said:


> Thanks...I will do that. Regarding birth certificate, I had uploaded my SSC marksheet already on the portal and that Is why I am confused. Should I attach it again after getting attestation. Sorry to repeat the same question. If it was already attached why would they ask for the birth certificate again


CO might have mistaken this. SSC marks list will suffice the Birth Certificate requiremnt. even I did the same....so it should work with u as well.

Please attach it after attestion, Also check for any additional proofs, if any.

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## dhawalNpatel

dhawalNpatel said:


> I am logging my 189 application today. I have a 1 month old kid whose passport is to be applied and will be available in a week or two. I anyways want to go ahead with the application, and would add her name in once I get the passport. I am stuck on a question "does the applicant have a dependent family member not Travelling to Aus..........." Can u answer this as "No" , as if I answer it yes I need to fill in details as per the passport.


Guys request if someone could help me with the above doubt


----------



## seledi

dhawalNpatel said:


> Guys request if someone could help me with the above doubt


does the applicant have a dependent family member not Travelling to Aus.??

As your Kid/spouse(dependents) are travelling with you. u can answer this No.

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## Jeeten#80

In my view if you still have time to lodge VISA then wait for Kids passport to arrive and then proceed.





dhawalNpatel said:


> Guys request if someone could help me with the above doubt


----------



## omarsh

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats to ohtea, macjobs, prasad2529, saurabhgoel123, jannayaksingh, murtza4u and Nish2006!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to you as well. We got through the dreaded doubt of the IMMI Assessment Commence email together. These are exciting times!


Congrats on the visa Nostalgia, finally made it


----------



## Mimikeke

Hi Kanuz
My case: 
Lodged in 14 Jul, CO contacts X 3, Grant: waiting......

What about you?



kanuz said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Do we have anyone who has submitted the app on July , CO allocated on Sep and still waiting for grant?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Ashuaust said:


> Hello guys
> Pls if some one can pls answer my question.
> I was in Usa for about 5 years 2008-2013
> I applied for PCC FROM USA FBI
> Which I got it in the month of August 2014.
> Does that PCC Have in validity?
> Since after I got my PCC I have not been to Usa again.
> Thank in advance


Unfortunately I think you'll have to get a new one. I myself was in USA from 2000 until 2009. Got a pcc in 2014 but couldn't use it. Had to get one this year. Thankfully I had the sense to apply for it way before EOI itself. So I got it in time for the visa lodgment.


----------



## kito101

Congrats to all granted fellows of yesterday! Very happy for you and also reassuring to get a hint that things are at least moving at Adelaide lol 
Don't forget us on your prayers


----------



## Ashuaust

Pls reply
Thanks


----------



## Ashuaust

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Ashuaust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys
> Pls if some one can pls answer my question.
> I was in Usa for about 5 years 2008-2013
> I applied for PCC FROM USA FBI
> Which I got it in the month of August 2014.
> Does that PCC Have in validity?
> Since after I got my PCC I have not been to Usa again.
> Thank in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I think you'll have to get a new one. I myself was in USA from 2000 until 2009. Got a pcc in 2014 but couldn't use it. Had to get one this year. Thankfully I had the sense to apply for it way before EOI itself. So I got it in time for the visa lodgment.
Click to expand...

Thanks for reply
I by mistake wrote aug 2014
But it's actually June 2015 
I think I will be invited next month & I have to submit than. So what u think will this PCC HELP ME?


----------



## faizan93

no grants today?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## sifat.civil

HI guys

Hope everyone is doing great on their journey for migration. Got employment verification call to HR from High-commission today.

Just wondering how long it will take to have a grant as Christmas Approaches. My detail in Signature.

Also tensed about the chances of refusal at this stage.. completed all request of CO

Regards

Sifat


----------



## andreyx108b

You may get your grant within 4 weeks from now on. However, please note, that some people are waiting 4-12 weeks after verification easily. 



sifat.civil said:


> HI guys
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great on their journey for migration. Got employment verification call to HR from High-commission today.
> 
> Just wondering how long it will take to have a grant as Christmas Approaches. My detail in Signature.
> 
> Also tensed about the chances of refusal at this stage.. completed all request of CO
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sifat


----------



## Vinvid

Hello All,

I am planning to call GSM Adelaide to check on status/progress ..

It is good idea ?? ...

Thanks
Vinvid


----------



## wodz69

Vinvid said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning to call GSM Adelaide to check on status/progress ..
> 
> It is good idea ?? ...
> 
> Thanks
> Vinvid


If I were you I would wait until January as it's more than likely that if you call now, you will be told that it is holiday time, big backlog, please call in a month, etc. If you call in January then there is a higher chance of something happening in your case.


----------



## andreyx108b

Vinvid said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning to call GSM Adelaide to check on status/progress ..
> 
> It is good idea ?? ...
> 
> Thanks
> Vinvid



As Wodz69 said - wait till mid of jan. I am a week behind you with CO contact (18th of November) and will be expecting some news after mid jan.


----------



## Vinvid

andreyx108b said:


> As Wodz69 said - wait till mid of jan. I am a week behind you with CO contact (18th of November) and will be expecting some news after mid jan.



Yup.....Thanks .....andreyx108b & wodz69...


----------



## S_Tester

S_Tester said:


> EOI and Visa application ask for your employment of past 10 years only. However ACS asks employment history of more than 10 years. Do I need to provide evidence for my 15 yrs old employment? It is very difficult to get that assessed as it was just a just a start-up and does not exist anymore. Please advice.


Any one?


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Hi there,
I guess Immigration holidays started from today...


----------



## racy846

*Visa Grant*

Finally got the grant email in the inbox today couple of hours back.

I am sharing my timeline 

Mechanical Engineer - ANZCO 233512
IELTS - 29th Jan 2015 ( L-8.5, R-8.0, W-7.0, S-7.5 OA-8.0)
EA Skill Assessment submitted - 02nd Sep 2015
EA outcome - 07th Sep 2015
EOI Submitted - 07th Sep 2015
EOI outcome - 09th Oct 2015
Visa Lodge - 02nd Nov 2015
All Document uploaded except from 80 - 07th Nov 2015
CO Allocated - 02nd Dec 2015 - GSM Brisbane
Additional info requested -02nd Dec 2015 Form 80.
Addition info submitted - 02nd Dec 2015
Call from Australian high commission - 14th Dec'15
Grant 23rd Dec 2015
IED - 9th Nov 2016.


----------



## Jeeten#80

||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ........ *racy846 *|||





racy846 said:


> Finally got the grant email in the inbox today couple of hours back.
> 
> Additional info requested -02nd Dec 2015 Form 80.
> Addition info submitted - 02nd Dec 2015
> Call from Australian high commission - 14th Dec'15
> Grant 23rd Dec 2015
> IED - 9th Nov 2016.


----------



## Ajeet

racy846 said:


> Finally got the grant email in the inbox today couple of hours back.
> 
> I am sharing my timeline
> 
> Mechanical Engineer - ANZCO 233512
> IELTS - 29th Jan 2015 ( L-8.5, R-8.0, W-7.0, S-7.5 OA-8.0)
> EA Skill Assessment submitted - 02nd Sep 2015
> EA outcome - 07th Sep 2015
> EOI Submitted - 07th Sep 2015
> EOI outcome - 09th Oct 2015
> Visa Lodge - 02nd Nov 2015
> All Document uploaded except from 80 - 07th Nov 2015
> CO Allocated - 02nd Dec 2015 - GSM Brisbane
> Additional info requested -02nd Dec 2015 Form 80.
> Addition info submitted - 02nd Dec 2015
> Call from Australian high commission - 14th Dec'15
> Grant 23rd Dec 2015
> IED - 9th Nov 2016.


Congrats!
Excellent gift for Xmas and the new year!lane:


----------



## yasmeenaaa

racy846 said:


> Finally got the grant email in the inbox today couple of hours back.
> 
> I am sharing my timeline
> 
> Mechanical Engineer - ANZCO 233512
> IELTS - 29th Jan 2015 ( L-8.5, R-8.0, W-7.0, S-7.5 OA-8.0)
> EA Skill Assessment submitted - 02nd Sep 2015
> EA outcome - 07th Sep 2015
> EOI Submitted - 07th Sep 2015
> EOI outcome - 09th Oct 2015
> Visa Lodge - 02nd Nov 2015
> All Document uploaded except from 80 - 07th Nov 2015
> CO Allocated - 02nd Dec 2015 - GSM Brisbane
> Additional info requested -02nd Dec 2015 Form 80.
> Addition info submitted - 02nd Dec 2015
> Call from Australian high commission - 14th Dec'15
> Grant 23rd Dec 2015
> IED - 9th Nov 2016.


congratulationnnnnnns

why did they call you on14/12/2015?


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

racy846 said:


> Finally got the grant email in the inbox today couple of hours back.
> 
> I am sharing my timeline
> 
> Mechanical Engineer - ANZCO 233512
> IELTS - 29th Jan 2015 ( L-8.5, R-8.0, W-7.0, S-7.5 OA-8.0)
> EA Skill Assessment submitted - 02nd Sep 2015
> EA outcome - 07th Sep 2015
> EOI Submitted - 07th Sep 2015
> EOI outcome - 09th Oct 2015
> Visa Lodge - 02nd Nov 2015
> All Document uploaded except from 80 - 07th Nov 2015
> CO Allocated - 02nd Dec 2015 - GSM Brisbane
> Additional info requested -02nd Dec 2015 Form 80.
> Addition info submitted - 02nd Dec 2015
> Call from Australian high commission - 14th Dec'15
> Grant 23rd Dec 2015
> IED - 9th Nov 2016.


Congratulations..
Why did they call you though?!


----------



## Ktoda

racy846 said:


> Finally got the grant email in the inbox today couple of hours back.
> 
> I am sharing my timeline
> 
> Mechanical Engineer - ANZCO 233512
> IELTS - 29th Jan 2015 ( L-8.5, R-8.0, W-7.0, S-7.5 OA-8.0)
> EA Skill Assessment submitted - 02nd Sep 2015
> EA outcome - 07th Sep 2015
> EOI Submitted - 07th Sep 2015
> EOI outcome - 09th Oct 2015
> Visa Lodge - 02nd Nov 2015
> All Document uploaded except from 80 - 07th Nov 2015
> CO Allocated - 02nd Dec 2015 - GSM Brisbane
> Additional info requested -02nd Dec 2015 Form 80.
> Addition info submitted - 02nd Dec 2015
> Call from Australian high commission - 14th Dec'15
> Grant 23rd Dec 2015
> IED - 9th Nov 2016.


Wow.. Super mate.. Its raining of grants yesterday and today. All the best 

It seems COs are clearing all the final work before Christmas and New year


----------



## civil189

racy846 said:


> Finally got the grant email in the inbox today couple of hours back.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sharing my timeline
> 
> 
> 
> Mechanical Engineer - ANZCO 233512
> 
> IELTS - 29th Jan 2015 ( L-8.5, R-8.0, W-7.0, S-7.5 OA-8.0)
> 
> EA Skill Assessment submitted - 02nd Sep 2015
> 
> EA outcome - 07th Sep 2015
> 
> EOI Submitted - 07th Sep 2015
> 
> EOI outcome - 09th Oct 2015
> 
> Visa Lodge - 02nd Nov 2015
> 
> All Document uploaded except from 80 - 07th Nov 2015
> 
> CO Allocated - 02nd Dec 2015 - GSM Brisbane
> 
> Additional info requested -02nd Dec 2015 Form 80.
> 
> Addition info submitted - 02nd Dec 2015
> 
> Call from Australian high commission - 14th Dec'15
> 
> Grant 23rd Dec 2015
> 
> IED - 9th Nov 2016.



Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus

racy846 said:


> Finally got the grant email in the inbox today couple of hours back.
> 
> I am sharing my timeline
> 
> Mechanical Engineer - ANZCO 233512
> IELTS - 29th Jan 2015 ( L-8.5, R-8.0, W-7.0, S-7.5 OA-8.0)
> EA Skill Assessment submitted - 02nd Sep 2015
> EA outcome - 07th Sep 2015
> EOI Submitted - 07th Sep 2015
> EOI outcome - 09th Oct 2015
> Visa Lodge - 02nd Nov 2015
> All Document uploaded except from 80 - 07th Nov 2015
> CO Allocated - 02nd Dec 2015 - GSM Brisbane
> Additional info requested -02nd Dec 2015 Form 80.
> Addition info submitted - 02nd Dec 2015
> Call from Australian high commission - 14th Dec'15
> Grant 23rd Dec 2015
> IED - 9th Nov 2016.


Congratulations!!! All the best!


----------



## faizan93

so just one grant today? thats disappointing

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## civil189

Guys

Just submitted the form for indian pcc
I am not able to pay fees online as no appointment are available 
The system is saying book appointment after 5 pm on 26/12/15,
What to do
Is appointment compulsory
Or I should pay offline and go without appointment 

Regards



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashuaust

Pls help me with this query 
I was in Usa from 2008-2013 
I got PCC DONE From FBI USA which I received on June 2015 but I m still waiting for my invite which I think I will get it next month for sure. So my question is how long is Usa fbi pcc is valid? Can I use this next month? Pls reply


----------



## oz_rockz

Even I do not have a birth certificate and I got an Statutory Declaration done in the format I have attached. You can probably get one done and it would suffice.



Jai.kumar said:


> Thanks...I will do that. Regarding birth certificate, I had uploaded my SSC marksheet already on the portal and that Is why I am confused. Should I attach it again after getting attestation. Sorry to repeat the same question. If it was already attached why would they ask for the birth certificate again


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Ashuaust said:


> Pls help me with this query
> I was in Usa from 2008-2013
> I got PCC DONE From FBI USA which I received on June 2015 but I m still waiting for my invite which I think I will get it next month for sure. So my question is how long is Usa fbi pcc is valid? Can I use this next month? Pls reply


See, it is already 6 months old this month. You say you will only get the invite next month, meaning you will only apply after that. I think I've read somewhere on the forum that DIBP requires all PCCs to be not more than 6 months old (*Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong here*). So it seems like you need to quickly immediately send an application for a new FBI pcc. It will take I think 3 to 4 months which is not too bad I suppose, since it looks like according to your timeline you will anyway have to wait until March or April minimum for the grant... unless you're in the lucky few who get the grant in a month or less. That's my opinion on this.

Others can also clarify if his/her June 2015 pcc will work...?


----------



## wodz69

Nostalgia Nut said:


> See, it is already 6 months old this month. You say you will only get the invite next month, meaning you will only apply after that. I think I've read somewhere on the forum that DIBP requires all PCCs to be not more than 6 months old (*Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong here*). So it seems like you need to quickly immediately send an application for a new FBI pcc. It will take I think 3 to 4 months which is not too bad I suppose, since it looks like according to your timeline you will anyway have to wait until March or April minimum for the grant... unless you're in the lucky few who get the grant in a month or less. That's my opinion on this.
> 
> Others can also clarify if his/her June 2015 pcc will work...?


"For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date."
Source:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

wodz69 said:


> "For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date."
> Source:
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char


Thanks for clarifying.

Ashuaust, you can then apply with the June 2015 FBI pcc but keep in mind, your initial entry date (IED) deadline will be determined based on your medical date or earliest pcc, whichever is earlier. I'm guessing you haven't undergone medical checks yet. So your IED could then very well end up being June or even May 2016. (My FBI pcc is from July 2015 and I got an IED of June 2016) If you get your grant in Feb or March, that gives you only 3 to 4 months to make entry.


----------



## Ashuaust

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Ashuaust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pls help me with this query
> I was in Usa from 2008-2013
> I got PCC DONE From FBI USA which I received on June 2015 but I m still waiting for my invite which I think I will get it next month for sure. So my question is how long is Usa fbi pcc is valid? Can I use this next month? Pls reply
> 
> 
> 
> See, it is already 6 months old this month. You say you will only get the invite next month, meaning you will only apply after that. I think I've read somewhere on the forum that DIBP requires all PCCs to be not more than 6 months old (*Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong here*). So it seems like you need to quickly immediately send an application for a new FBI pcc. It will take I think 3 to 4 months which is not too bad I suppose, since it looks like according to your timeline you will anyway have to wait until March or April minimum for the grant... unless you're in the lucky few who get the grant in a month or less. That's my opinion on this.
> 
> Others can also clarify if his/her June 2015 pcc will work...?
Click to expand...




wodz69 said:


> Nostalgia Nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, it is already 6 months old this month. You say you will only get the invite next month, meaning you will only apply after that. I think I've read somewhere on the forum that DIBP requires all PCCs to be not more than 6 months old (*Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong here*). So it seems like you need to quickly immediately send an application for a new FBI pcc. It will take I think 3 to 4 months which is not too bad I suppose, since it looks like according to your timeline you will anyway have to wait until March or April minimum for the grant... unless you're in the lucky few who get the grant in a month or less. That's my opinion on this.
> 
> Others can also clarify if his/her June 2015 pcc will work...?
> 
> 
> 
> "For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date."
> Source:
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char
Click to expand...




Nostalgia Nut said:


> wodz69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date."
> Source:
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> Ashuaust, you can then apply with the June 2015 FBI pcc but keep in mind, your initial entry date (IED) deadline will be determined based on your medical date or earliest pcc, whichever is earlier. I'm guessing you haven't undergone medical checks yet. So your IED could then very well end up being June or even May 2016. (My FBI pcc is from July 2015 and I got an IED of June 2016) If you get your grant in Feb or March, that gives you only 3 to 4 months to make entry.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot guys appreciate it.


----------



## amitkal

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> Ashuaust, you can then apply with the June 2015 FBI pcc but keep in mind, your initial entry date (IED) deadline will be determined based on your medical date or earliest pcc, whichever is earlier. I'm guessing you haven't undergone medical checks yet. So your IED could then very well end up being June or even May 2016. (My FBI pcc is from July 2015 and I got an IED of June 2016) If you get your grant in Feb or March, that gives you only 3 to 4 months to make entry.


So if i have 2 PCC (from different countries) and i have 1 which was done in May and other in October then is the 1st one still used to determine IED?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

amitkal said:


> So if i have 2 PCC (from different countries) and i have 1 which was done in May and other in October then is the 1st one still used to determine IED?


As far as I know, Yes.

I submitted 3 countries' PCCs, one from July, one from Aug and one from Sep. My IED is June 2016.


----------



## amitkal

ok, Thanks!


----------



## murtza4u

brisbane_bound said:


> Hey..Congrats buddy!!! Great news
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus One


Thanks a lot dear  Finally we got what we wanted


----------



## murtza4u

bright future said:


> That's true, mate! Thanks for updating.
> 
> The bravest will still fight and come out victorious. As I say, migration is not for faint hearted. Specially for those who are well settled in their home countries. But it has it's own rewards which you can not quantify in monetary terms.
> 
> Have a bright future


I totally agree


----------



## Ajeet

amitkal said:


> So if i have 2 PCC (from different countries) and i have 1 which was done in May and other in October then is the 1st one still used to determine IED?


That's right!
There is one more factor in this equation: medicals.
COs decide your IED based on the earliest of these two docs.
Good luck


----------



## biber

Got Grant today (24th Dec) at around 9:02 am (Sydney Time)

Developer Programmer
Application Type: Onshore (189)
Invitation: 9th Oct, 2015
Visa Applied: 12 Oct, 2015
CO Allocated: 3rd Nov, 2015 (req for medical)
Request Complete: 5th Nov, 2015
Called High Commission: 17th Dec, 2015 (they told me should get grant before xmas)
Grant: 24th Dec, 2015

Points Claimed: 65
Age: 30
PTE: 10
Work Exp: 5 (1 year Australian work experience)
Education: 15 + 5 (Completed Master's in Australia)


----------



## andreyx108b

biber said:


> Got Grant today (24th Dec) at around 9:02 am (Sydney Time)
> 
> Developer Programmer
> Application Type: Onshore (189)
> Visa Applied: 12 Oct, 2015
> CO Allocated: 3rd Nov, 2015 (req for medical)
> Request Complete: 5th Nov, 2015
> Called High Commission: 17th Dec, 2015 (they told me should get grant before xmas)
> Grant: 24th Dec, 2015
> 
> Points Claimed: 65
> Age: 30
> PTE: 10
> Work Exp: 5 (1 year Australian work experience)
> Education: 15 + 5 (Completed Master's in Australia)


Congrats! 

Please add/update your case on the tracker. 

Best of luck in AU


----------



## murtza4u

biber said:


> Got Grant today (24th Dec) at around 9:02 am (Sydney Time)
> 
> Developer Programmer
> Application Type: Onshore (189)
> Invitation: 9th Oct, 2015
> Visa Applied: 12 Oct, 2015
> CO Allocated: 3rd Nov, 2015 (req for medical)
> Request Complete: 5th Nov, 2015
> Called High Commission: 17th Dec, 2015 (they told me should get grant before xmas)
> Grant: 24th Dec, 2015
> 
> Points Claimed: 65
> Age: 30
> PTE: 10
> Work Exp: 5 (1 year Australian work experience)
> Education: 15 + 5 (Completed Master's in Australia)


WOW.... What a quick update  Many congratulations dear :second:


----------



## biber

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Please add/update your case on the tracker.
> 
> Best of luck in AU


Thanks Andrey, but for some reason I can't login to the tracker, is there anyway to reset the password?


----------



## biber

murtza4u said:


> WOW.... What a quick update  Many congratulations dear :second:


Thanks


----------



## astha.s.06

Hi everyone..please help me with the list of documents which is needed to be submitted after receiving invite. Also is birth certificate compulsory or high school certificate incorporating date of birth is accepted.


----------



## jelli-kallu

sifat.civil said:


> HI guys
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great on their journey for migration. Got employment verification call to HR from High-commission today.
> 
> Just wondering how long it will take to have a grant as Christmas Approaches. My detail in Signature.
> 
> Also tensed about the chances of refusal at this stage.. completed all request of CO
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sifat


Cheer up and be positive . As long as you have provided accurate details in your forms, there is no reason for rejection!

I know, my words will not take away your anxiety. We all have been there. But trust me, it is just a matter of time, before you get your visa grant emails. Another forum member has rightly mentioned 4-12 weeks, on a case-by-case basis. And there is no telling who gets it sooner than the other.


----------



## jelli-kallu

civil189 said:


> Guys
> 
> Just submitted the form for indian pcc
> I am not able to pay fees online as no appointment are available
> The system is saying book appointment after 5 pm on 26/12/15,
> What to do
> Is appointment compulsory
> Or I should pay offline and go without appointment
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would be best you take the appointment and go. Anyway, it is a matter of 2 more days . If your current passport address is same as your current residence, you pretty much get the PCC on the same day. Hence, if it is the case, I suggest you take an appointment for first half or noon. This way, you can avoid going to the PSK, again, another day, to collect.


----------



## jelli-kallu

S_Tester said:


> Any one?


Not sure if you got an answer to your query, but here's my 2 cents (Australian  ) For ACS: Please provide evidence for all the employments you have had. The extra effort you put in now will go a long way in the subsequent phases of your visa processing.
Also, this isn't the thread you should be asking this question. I suggest you search for an appropriate thread, either in ACS or EOI thread please..


----------



## gaus

biber said:


> Got Grant today (24th Dec) at around 9:02 am (Sydney Time)
> 
> Developer Programmer
> Application Type: Onshore (189)
> Invitation: 9th Oct, 2015
> Visa Applied: 12 Oct, 2015
> CO Allocated: 3rd Nov, 2015 (req for medical)
> Request Complete: 5th Nov, 2015
> Called High Commission: 17th Dec, 2015 (they told me should get grant before xmas)
> Grant: 24th Dec, 2015
> 
> Points Claimed: 65
> Age: 30
> PTE: 10
> Work Exp: 5 (1 year Australian work experience)
> Education: 15 + 5 (Completed Master's in Australia)


Congratulations!!! All the best!


----------



## seledi

sifat.civil said:


> HI guys
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great on their journey for migration. Got employment verification call to HR from High-commission today.
> 
> Just wondering how long it will take to have a grant as Christmas Approaches. My detail in Signature.
> 
> Also tensed about the chances of refusal at this stage.. completed all request of CO
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sifat



Any idea what questions they put to the HR??

Regards,
seledi


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps .......... biber |||*






biber said:


> Got Grant today (24th Dec) at around 9:02 am (Sydney Time)
> 
> Developer Programmer
> Application Type: Onshore (189)
> Invitation: 9th Oct, 2015
> Visa Applied: 12 Oct, 2015
> CO Allocated: 3rd Nov, 2015 (req for medical)
> Request Complete: 5th Nov, 2015
> Called High Commission: 17th Dec, 2015 (they told me should get grant before xmas)
> Grant: 24th Dec, 2015


----------



## Jeeten#80

Refer my following posts along with the interlinked posts for details:


*Document Checklist | PCC MEDICALS IED and FORM 80*


Regarding Birth Certificate: High school certificate / Passport / AADHAAR Card ..... is also accepted. I submitted my AADHAAR Card/School Leaving Certificate as proof of DOB.
There are many other documents that are accepted as proof of DOB and these are listed under "Birth or Age, Evidence of" in IMMI account when you upload your documents.




astha.s.06 said:


> Hi everyone..please help me with the list of documents which is needed to be submitted after receiving invite. Also is birth certificate compulsory or high school certificate incorporating date of birth is accepted.


----------



## Ajeet

Congrats biber!!
Nice Xmas gift, mate!


----------



## indergreat

> Originally Posted by biber View Post
> Got Grant today (24th Dec) at around 9:02 am (Sydney Time)


*Conratz buddy ... finally you got your Christmas gift ..... All the best for the future*


----------



## brisbane_bound

murtza4u said:


> Thanks a lot dear  Finally we got what we wanted


Exactly bro..its a wonderful feeling 

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## sipoflifein

*Documents for PCC*

Hi All,

Anyone here have got PCC done recently from Bangalore passport office?
Kindly let me know what all documents to be carried?

I need to get the PCC for the address same as in my passport, so for this should I carry another address proof?

Thanks,


----------



## Ajeet

sipoflifein said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone here have got PCC done recently from Bangalore passport office?
> Kindly let me know what all documents to be carried?
> 
> I need to get the PCC for the address same as in my passport, so for this should I carry another address proof?
> 
> Thanks,


Not needed but if you have something handy, it won't hurt.


----------



## prasannakp84

Hi,

We got it done on 16-Dec. Docs required if your current address is same as in your passport:

1. PSK Appointment printout
2. Original Passport
3. Passport photocopy (1st and last pages)
4. PCC request form (available with the PSK Xerox shop guy)



sipoflifein said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone here have got PCC done recently from Bangalore passport office?
> Kindly let me know what all documents to be carried?
> 
> I need to get the PCC for the address same as in my passport, so for this should I carry another address proof?
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## sipoflifein

prasannakp84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We got it done on 16-Dec. Docs required if your current address is same as in your passport:
> 
> 1. PSK Appointment printout
> 2. Original Passport
> 3. Passport photocopy (1st and last pages)
> 4. PCC request form (available with the PSK Xerox shop guy)


Thanks Buddy, really helpful


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF your *present address is different from that in the existing passport*: THEN you might have to carry documents per the list in PSK website (see this link).

*Proof of Address | Documents Required for PCC Issuance*



> IF your *present address is SAME* from that in the existing passport THEN carry:
> 
> Old passport in original with self-attested photocopy of its first two and last two pages including ECR/Non-ECR page and page of observation (if any).



*Refer:* *How to apply for Police Clearance Certificate*





sipoflifein said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone here have got PCC done recently from Bangalore passport office?
> Kindly let me know what all documents to be carried?
> 
> I need to get the PCC for the address same as in my passport, so for this should I carry another address proof?
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## michael.mathew.philip

In many signatures I see "Call from High Commission". Apart from HR verification does the high commission call us personally? If so, what questions do they ask?


----------



## seledi

michael.mathew.philip said:


> In many signatures I see "Call from High Commission". Apart from HR verification does the high commission call us personally? If so, what questions do they ask?


Even I noticed this, and willing to know what questions they might ask...

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## Jeeten#80

REFER this post alongwith interlinked posts for details | *Call from High Commission | Employment Verification*




michael.mathew.philip said:


> In many signatures I see "Call from High Commission". Apart from HR verification does the high commission call us personally? If so, what questions do they ask?


----------



## saimails

*Still Awaiting Visa*

Hi All,

Just came across and joined this group today. I have applied for a skilled independent 189 visa PR visa for me and my wife. We have submitted the application with payment on 19th Sep, 2015. Nov, 1st week we received a mail from case officer assigned, asking for my wife's PCC which we submitted within a week's time by 11th Nov.

As per the service standards put up by High Commission on their website, the maximum visa processing time seems to be 3 months. Its already past 3 months now and there is no update yet.

Is there a way to find out how long it is going to take? Are there others waiting for the same for more time?

Any help would be much appreciated. Thank You.

Regards,
Saikrishna


----------



## andreyx108b

Welcome to the club my friend.

I would guess you will get your grant first two weeks of jan 16 

As after CO contact there is a 28 dats review cycle, but a lot of people wait between 28 - 90 dats after CO request.

Please add your case to the tracker 

Good luck



saimails said:


> Hi All, Just came across and joined this group today. I have applied for a skilled independent 189 visa PR visa for me and my wife. We have submitted the application with payment on 19th Sep, 2015. Nov, 1st week we received a mail from case officer assigned, asking for my wife's PCC which we submitted within a week's time by 11th Nov. As per the service standards put up by High Commission on their website, the maximum visa processing time seems to be 3 months. Its already past 3 months now and there is no update yet. Is there a way to find out how long it is going to take? Are there others waiting for the same for more time? Any help would be much appreciated. Thank You. Regards, Saikrishna


----------



## kanuz

Hey guys,

One quick question. Does the officials call only in the case where we are claiming points for experience? In my case I'm not claiming it, so would they call? If they call then again will delay the process.

App sub : 28 July, CO contact : 16 Sept, Doc uploaded : 9 Oct, Awaiting grant


----------



## saimails

andreyx108b said:


> Welcome to the club my friend.
> 
> I would guess you will get your grant first two weeks of jan 16
> 
> As after CO contact there is a 28 dats review cycle, but a lot of people wait between 28 - 90 dats after CO request.
> 
> Please add your case to the tracker
> 
> Good luck


Thanks a lot for your reply.

How does this Immitracker thing work as in who updates the expected Visa Grant date etc. and how?


----------



## seledi

saimails said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 
> How does this Immitracker thing work as in who updates the expected Visa Grant date etc. and how?


You can update the other details,like visa lodge date, co contact date etc...
It helps other to compare their case.

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## andreyx108b

Well what happens is they do not verify your employment if you're not claiming points, I have never heard of such a case



kanuz said:


> Hey guys, One quick question. Does the officials call only in the case where we are claiming points for experience? In my case I'm not claiming it, so would they call? If they call then again will delay the process. App sub : 28 July, CO contact : 16 Sept, Doc uploaded : 9 Oct, Awaiting grant


----------



## Ktoda

Hi Guys
I got a reply from CO today as below

_Dear xxx,

Thank you for your email. Your daughter has been added to the application and you will receive a request letter for her to complete medicals.

Currently your expiry dates are as follows:

AFP expires 06/03/2016
India police clearance 12/02/2016 and your spouse police clearance expires 02/02/2016
Health 24/03/2016

If your daughter’s medicals are completed before these dates we can still finalise the application and a notice is sent with your notification letter regarding Initial Entry Dates and if you are not able to meet the date, which you will need to carry with you when checking in at the airport and on arrival into Australia.

If you wish to undergo new medicals please advise us so that a new HAP ID can be provided however you and your wife, will also then need to apply for new police clearances and as you are aware there will be a significant cost to undergo all the checks again. 

Kind Regards_

I am sure I can complete my daughter medicals by Jan 10 2016. My query here is as soon as the medicals are completed, will the CO will give the grant with my Initial Entry date as 23-Mar-2016 ??

Obviously if we take Fresh PCCs or Medicals, have to pay for it. So if I complete my daughter medicals by Jan 2016, do the CO gives my Grant stating my IED will be on Mar 2016? Didn't get CO point "if you are unable to meet these dates, you have to carry......"


----------



## Ajeet

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> I got a reply from CO today as below
> 
> _Dear xxx,
> 
> Thank you for your email. Your daughter has been added to the application and you will receive a request letter for her to complete medicals.
> 
> Currently your expiry dates are as follows:
> 
> AFP expires 06/03/2016
> India police clearance 12/02/2016 and your spouse police clearance expires 02/02/2016
> Health 24/03/2016
> 
> If your daughter’s medicals are completed before these dates we can still finalise the application and a notice is sent with your notification letter regarding Initial Entry Dates and if you are not able to meet the date, which you will need to carry with you when checking in at the airport and on arrival into Australia.
> 
> If you wish to undergo new medicals please advise us so that a new HAP ID can be provided however you and your wife, will also then need to apply for new police clearances and as you are aware there will be a significant cost to undergo all the checks again.
> 
> Kind Regards_
> 
> I am sure I can complete my daughter medicals by Jan 10 2016. My query here is as soon as the medicals are completed, will the CO will give the grant with my Initial Entry date as 23-Mar-2016 ??
> 
> Obviously if we take Fresh PCCs or Medicals, have to pay for it. So if I complete my daughter medicals by Jan 2016, do the CO gives my Grant stating my IED will be on Mar 2016? Didn't get CO point "if you are unable to meet these dates, you have to carry......"


CO will decide that date which can be 11/02/2016 as well. But please read the email carefully where CO says that if you can not meet IED, a notification letter may be issued. It means that CO can extend that IED date. That extension date will be decided at that point of time by CO.

Get your daughter's medicals ASAP and make sure that clinic uploads everything quickly too. Otherwise, it will cost you a lot.

Good luck


----------



## Ktoda

Thank you Bright Future

Yes. I will complete my daughter medicals in this DEC 2015 itself.

She's just 45 days old and it will be challenging to travel without completing one year


----------



## kanuz

Thanks Andrey


----------



## kito101

Hi all,

I have received the golden grant mail this morning!:boxing: Such a surprise and a joyful one 
I would like to thank each one of you, without mentioning names, as I believe everyone here has been extremely helpful and contributed on his/her own personal way. Whether it's answering a question, asking the question itself, debating on things that trigger you to fetch further, making jokes of the wait, and the list continues 

I truly and sincerely wish all of you receive your good news very soon. I do understand how painful the wait is and especially how unsettled it makes you feel. "Extra emphasis to people with children like myself "

I will share some experiences I faced that I think are interesting;

1. I had a PCC due to expire on the 25th of Jan 2016 and my medicals were done last October. I was very worried I'd receive an IED with grant next month with a very short notice 7-10 days. Luckily and surprisingly I received it till October 2016! Although I always heard around that the latest date from PCC and medicals is used for determining IED. So, I thought that piece of info may relief anyone sitting on the same situation as mine.

2. I called DIBP 2 days ago and stated that I've been waiting for almost 8 weeks since last contact and I have no clue if anything is pending from my end. So I politely asked her to check my file and then asked her to please put a note for CO to attend to. She was helpful enough to do that, unlike my last couple of calls that went depressing. :confused2: So morale is, maybe if you've waited enough and feel that your time should come by now, give it a try and maybe you'd end up with someone as nice. (Just don't be a nag )

Enjoy your holidays all and merry Christmas!!


----------



## faizan93

happy holidays everyone and good luck for your grants. remember your brothers in your prayers.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Happy holidays and happy new year to all. May those who are waiting be blessed very soon with the grant!


----------



## tt2

kito101 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received the golden grant mail this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a surprise and a joyful one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thank each one of you, without mentioning names, as I believe everyone here has been extremely helpful and contributed on his/her own personal way. Whether it's answering a question, asking the question itself, debating on things that trigger you to fetch further, making jokes of the wait, and the list continues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I truly and sincerely wish all of you receive your good news very soon. I do understand how painful the wait is and especially how unsettled it makes you feel. "Extra emphasis to people with children like myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> I will share some experiences I faced that I think are interesting;
> 
> 1. I had a PCC due to expire on the 25th of Jan 2016 and my medicals were done last October. I was very worried I'd receive an IED with grant next month with a very short notice 7-10 days. Luckily and surprisingly I received it till October 2016! Although I always heard around that the latest date from PCC and medicals is used for determining IED. So, I thought that piece of info may relief anyone sitting on the same situation as mine.
> 
> 2. I called DIBP 2 days ago and stated that I've been waiting for almost 8 weeks since last contact and I have no clue if anything is pending from my end. So I politely asked her to check my file and then asked her to please put a note for CO to attend to. She was helpful enough to do that, unlike my last couple of calls that went depressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So morale is, maybe if you've waited enough and feel that your time should come by now, give it a try and maybe you'd end up with someone as nice. (Just don't be a nag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Enjoy your holidays all and merry Christmas!!


Congratulations now you can enjoy the holiday.


----------



## gaus

kito101 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received the golden grant mail this morning!:boxing: Such a surprise and a joyful one
> I would like to thank each one of you, without mentioning names, as I believe everyone here has been extremely helpful and contributed on his/her own personal way. Whether it's answering a question, asking the question itself, debating on things that trigger you to fetch further, making jokes of the wait, and the list continues
> 
> I truly and sincerely wish all of you receive your good news very soon. I do understand how painful the wait is and especially how unsettled it makes you feel. "Extra emphasis to people with children like myself "
> 
> I will share some experiences I faced that I think are interesting;
> 
> 1. I had a PCC due to expire on the 25th of Jan 2016 and my medicals were done last October. I was very worried I'd receive an IED with grant next month with a very short notice 7-10 days. Luckily and surprisingly I received it till October 2016! Although I always heard around that the latest date from PCC and medicals is used for determining IED. So, I thought that piece of info may relief anyone sitting on the same situation as mine.
> 
> 2. I called DIBP 2 days ago and stated that I've been waiting for almost 8 weeks since last contact and I have no clue if anything is pending from my end. So I politely asked her to check my file and then asked her to please put a note for CO to attend to. She was helpful enough to do that, unlike my last couple of calls that went depressing. :confused2: So morale is, maybe if you've waited enough and feel that your time should come by now, give it a try and maybe you'd end up with someone as nice. (Just don't be a nag )
> 
> Enjoy your holidays all and merry Christmas!!


Congratulations!!! Best of luck! Hope for all of us the pain ends soon


----------



## civil189

Merry Christmas to all the forum members 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekapothik

Majician said:


> Hi friends !! No grants today???


I got my visa granted yesterday for sub class 489 in adelaide, lodged on 2nd Dec.took just 3 week or so. my skill asessment expires on 31st dec,so will be my ielts score in april 2016, saved by gods pure grace from thin deadline.Best Xmas present ever.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## settleinaus

ILETS: 13 October 2014
Result: 18 October 2014 L/R/S/W: 7.5/7/7/7
ACS Applied:	24 January 2015
ACS Positive:	30 January 2015
EOI Submitted: 07 April 2015 (189) 60 Points
Invitation:	07 September 2015 (189)
VISA Lodged: 19 October 2015
CO Allocated:	07 November 2015
Docs uploaded: 19 November 2015 (PCC/Medicals/Form-80)
Grant: ???	xx January 2016

Should I wait till jan 2016 for the grant? Or do I need to contact CO (GSM Brisbane) via email to get update ob my file?


----------



## Ajeet

kito101 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received the golden grant mail this morning!:boxing: Such a surprise and a joyful one
> I would like to thank each one of you, without mentioning names, as I believe everyone here has been extremely helpful and contributed on his/her own personal way. Whether it's answering a question, asking the question itself, debating on things that trigger you to fetch further, making jokes of the wait, and the list continues
> 
> I truly and sincerely wish all of you receive your good news very soon. I do understand how painful the wait is and especially how unsettled it makes you feel. "Extra emphasis to people with children like myself "
> 
> I will share some experiences I faced that I think are interesting;
> 
> 1. I had a PCC due to expire on the 25th of Jan 2016 and my medicals were done last October. I was very worried I'd receive an IED with grant next month with a very short notice 7-10 days. Luckily and surprisingly I received it till October 2016! Although I always heard around that the latest date from PCC and medicals is used for determining IED. So, I thought that piece of info may relief anyone sitting on the same situation as mine.
> 
> 2. I called DIBP 2 days ago and stated that I've been waiting for almost 8 weeks since last contact and I have no clue if anything is pending from my end. So I politely asked her to check my file and then asked her to please put a note for CO to attend to. She was helpful enough to do that, unlike my last couple of calls that went depressing. :confused2: So morale is, maybe if you've waited enough and feel that your time should come by now, give it a try and maybe you'd end up with someone as nice. (Just don't be a nag )
> 
> Enjoy your holidays all and merry Christmas!!


Excellent news!! Congrats

Have a bright future


----------



## 7886

Hey settle in Aus 
Mine is the same scenario......
189 visa applied - 30/10/15 
CO contacted 11/11/15 and docs uploaded 19/11/15 .GSM Brisbane team - haven't heard after that , waiting for the answer........


----------



## Jeeten#80

You should call/email them after 4th Jan 2016 to check the status.





settleinaus said:


> ILETS: 13 October 2014
> Result: 18 October 2014 L/R/S/W: 7.5/7/7/7
> ACS Applied:	24 January 2015
> ACS Positive:	30 January 2015
> EOI Submitted: 07 April 2015 (189) 60 Points
> Invitation:	07 September 2015 (189)
> VISA Lodged: 19 October 2015
> CO Allocated:	07 November 2015
> Docs uploaded: 19 November 2015 (PCC/Medicals/Form-80)
> Grant: ???	xx January 2016
> 
> Should I wait till jan 2016 for the grant? Or do I need to contact CO (GSM Brisbane) via email to get update ob my file?


----------



## rajwin502

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Happy holidays and happy new year to all. May those who are waiting be blessed very soon with the grant!


Merry Christmas and advance New Year wishes! 

Just a quick question - on what basis do CO's decide to carry out employment verification? 
Not all applications are chosen for verification. Is it got to do with the strength of the documentation provided? 
Is there a pattern that documents supported with employment offers, reference letters, pay slips, tax proofs, certificates etc. are more likely to be exempted from verifications as opposed to those with weaker documentation. 

Carrying a HR verification with my current employer would effectively mean I am out of my current job, as they don't entertain people who are exploring opportunities outside their group.


----------



## andreyx108b

There are no obvious to us reasons - why.

I personally noticed that applicants from some countries have almost 100% verification guarantee (just based on the forum and tracker). 

If you are not claiming points - usually, there is no verification. 



rajwin502 said:


> Merry Christmas and advance New Year wishes! Just a quick question - on what basis do CO's decide to carry out employment verification? Not all applications are chosen for verification. Is it got to do with the strength of the documentation provided? Is there a pattern that documents supported with employment offers, reference letters, pay slips, tax proofs, certificates etc. are more likely to be exempted from verifications as opposed to those with weaker documentation. Carrying a HR verification with my current employer would effectively mean I am out of my current job, as they don't entertain people who are exploring opportunities outside their group.


----------



## andreyx108b

In my view they dont always call HR - i have seen a lot of posts about verification, most are directed to person who issued the letter, but yes sometimes they do call HR. 



rajwin502 said:


> Merry Christmas and advance New Year wishes! Just a quick question - on what basis do CO's decide to carry out employment verification? Not all applications are chosen for verification. Is it got to do with the strength of the documentation provided? Is there a pattern that documents supported with employment offers, reference letters, pay slips, tax proofs, certificates etc. are more likely to be exempted from verifications as opposed to those with weaker documentation. Carrying a HR verification with my current employer would effectively mean I am out of my current job, as they don't entertain people who are exploring opportunities outside their group.


----------



## Rhea2015

*Countdown begun !!*

Here We Go !! Waiting for the CO to be assigned and the next steps.:fingerscrossed:

Skilled Individual 189 | 
Skill Set Assessment Checklist : July 3, 2015
PTE Score(Primary Applicant): L=89, R=80, S=89, W=86 : Aug 28, 2015
PTE Score(Spouse): L=75, R=71, S=79, W=68. Dec 23,2015
ACS Result-Positive Sep 16, 2015 : 
EOI Submitted :Sept 28, 2015 
EOI Status : Oct 14, 2015 
Visa Applied : Dec 8, 2015 
PCC Completed - Dec 21, 2015
Medical Completed - Dec 22, 2015


----------



## andreyx108b

Rhea2015 said:


> Here We Go !! Waiting for the CO to be assigned and the next steps.:fingerscrossed: Skilled Individual 189 | Skill Set Assessment Checklist : July 3, 2015 PTE Score(Primary Applicant): L=89, R=80, S=89, W=86 : Aug 28, 2015 PTE Score(Spouse): L=75, R=71, S=79, W=68. Dec 23,2015 ACS Result-Positive Sep 16, 2015 : EOI Submitted :Sept 28, 2015 EOI Status : Oct 14, 2015 Visa Applied : Dec 8, 2015 PCC Completed - Dec 21, 2015 Medical Completed - Dec 22, 2015


Good luck!


----------



## ekapothik

settleinaus said:


> ILETS: 13 October 2014
> Result: 18 October 2014 L/R/S/W: 7.5/7/7/7
> ACS Applied:24 January 2015
> ACS Positive:30 January 2015
> EOI Submitted: 07 April 2015 (189) 60 Points
> Invitation:07 September 2015 (189)
> VISA Lodged: 19 October 2015
> CO Allocated:07 November 2015
> Docs uploaded: 19 November 2015 (PCC/Medicals/Form-80)
> Grant: ???xx January 2016
> 
> Should I wait till jan 2016 for the grant? Or do I need to contact CO (GSM Brisbane) via email to get update ob my file?


In my opinion you just have to wait now,as the Christmas holiday started, it's possible that any further notification might not happen before the holiday ends.plus as many have already suggested it's better not to communicate with the Co unless they ask for it.Its just might cause further delay & create annoyance for them.I know exactly how this waiting thing is,, i have waited almost 3 yrs for this day to happen. just hold your patience a bit more, the waiting is almost over for u too.good luck.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ekapothik

rajwin502 said:


> Merry Christmas and advance New Year wishes!
> 
> Just a quick question - on what basis do CO's decide to carry out employment verification?
> Not all applications are chosen for verification. Is it got to do with the strength of the documentation provided?
> Is there a pattern that documents supported with employment offers, reference letters, pay slips, tax proofs, certificates etc. are more likely to be exempted from verifications as opposed to those with weaker documentation.
> 
> Carrying a HR verification with my current employer would effectively mean I am out of my current job, as they don't entertain people who are exploring opportunities outside their group.


Most case officers will verify for sure,unless someone get a lucky break.The process is forwarded to their local counter part in your home country (aus embassy etc.).Some cases they even visit employers just to make sure it's ligit.Strong document is necessary but it doesn't matter if required they will mail & call your HR.With known big corporates/MNC's they already got the hr contacts even if someone don't provide.My suggestion is as you have already left the job,make good rapport with the hr of your ex employment,make them aware of your incoming verification.Trust me it matters.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Hi Jeeten#80, andreyx108b;

Can you please guide me by checking my signature.
I read somewhere EOI submission date should be after the ACS date and IELTS date. Does this result in direct rejection.
I am a bit a tensed as I have already applied for my visa.
Can anyone help me please.


----------



## andreyx108b

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Hi Jeeten#80, andreyx108b; Can you please guide me by checking my signature. I read somewhere EOI submission date should be after the ACS date and IELTS date. Does this result in direct rejection. I am a bit a tensed as I have already applied for my visa. Can anyone help me please.


Hey mate, among the cases i have seen, unfortunately, this means bad, but we only see circa 10% of cases... So lets wait what your CO says.


----------



## andreyx108b

andreyx108b said:


> Hey mate, among the cases i have seen, unfortunately, this means bad, but we only see circa 10% of cases... So lets wait what your CO says.


To correct myself - i have read about such refusals from reading past topics... Have Not recently seen any.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

andreyx108b said:


> To correct myself - i have read about such refusals from reading past topics... Have Not recently seen any.


But the invitation date is after receiving ACS and IELTS right?!


----------



## Ktoda

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Hi Jeeten#80, andreyx108b;
> 
> Can you please guide me by checking my signature.
> I read somewhere EOI submission date should be after the ACS date and IELTS date. Does this result in direct rejection.
> I am a bit a tensed as I have already applied for my visa.
> Can anyone help me please.


Hi
generally everyone will complete ACS first and checking its outcome as +ve, they will give you reference number
and for IELTS, when you get the marksheet you will get TRN number. 

Assuming you got the invite to apply for visa, without giving ACS reference numbers and TRN numbers, it wont even allow you to go next page by showing errors. So howcome you applied for visa here


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Ktoda said:


> Hi
> generally everyone will complete ACS first and checking its outcome as +ve, they will give you reference number
> and for IELTS, when you get the marksheet you will get TRN number.
> 
> Assuming you got the invite to apply for visa, without giving ACS reference numbers and TRN numbers, it wont even allow you to go next page by showing errors. So howcome you applied for visa here


I am not sure about this my Elder brother did all this for me. What should I do now. Will there be any problem?
I have IELTS results and ACS both


----------



## Ktoda

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> I am not sure about this my Elder brother did all this for me. What should I do now. Will there be any problem?
> I have IELTS results and ACS both


I don't have idea how you applied for the visa. I don't think so there's problem with your application if you got your ACS +ve and IELTS minimum 6
Better get in touch with your bro and if still there's problem, there are lot of forum experts to help you out. We all are here to help each other and if you think its already out of your hands, reach any good/verified agent.
Wish you good luck friend. Merry Christmas and advance Happy New Year wishes..


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Ktoda said:


> I don't have idea how you applied for the visa. I don't think so there's problem with your application if you got your ACS +ve and IELTS minimum 6
> Better get in touch with your bro and if still there's problem, there are lot of forum experts how can help you out. We all are here to help each other and if you think its already out of your hands, reach any good/verified agent.
> Wish you good luck friend. Merry Christmas and advance Happy New Year wishes..


I spoke to one MARA Agent as well. He is saying that the dates should not be after the day one receives the invitation. He said "If you have updated all the details in your EOI and if that dates matches the documents you submitted then you won't have a problem".


----------



## andreyx108b

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> But the invitation date is after receiving ACS and IELTS right?!


iTA Before ACS or IELTS.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

andreyx108b said:


> iTA Before ACS or IELTS.


No, iTA is after ACS and IELTS.


----------



## usmansshaikh

Ktoda said:


> I don't have idea how you applied for the visa. I don't think so there's problem with your application if you got your ACS +ve and IELTS minimum 6
> Better get in touch with your bro and if still there's problem, there are lot of forum experts to help you out. We all are here to help each other and if you think its already out of your hands, reach any good/verified agent.
> Wish you good luck friend. Merry Christmas and advance Happy New Year wishes..


Hey ktoda....I see your application on hold for a few months...i guess we are in a similar boat...is everything completed on your application now?


----------



## amarjagadish

Just reading the above conversations.. Can someone tell me if the my case will cause any problem?

1st ACS Result: 27/07/2015
PTE Result: 09/09/2015
EOI Submitted with 60: 09/09/2015
Re Did ACS - with Earlier Experience
2nd ACS Result: 15/12/2015
EOI Updated with 65 Points: 15/12/2015
Invited: 18/12/2015
Visa Submitted and Documents uploaded: 23/12/2015.

*When i view my application in Immi Account EOI date is 09 Sep 2015.

Kindly let me know if this is fine... as my 2nd ACS is done on 15th Dec 2015*


----------



## ravian720

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Hi Jeeten#80, andreyx108b;
> 
> Can you please guide me by checking my signature.
> I read somewhere EOI submission date should be after the ACS date and IELTS date. Does this result in direct rejection.
> I am a bit a tensed as I have already applied for my visa.
> Can anyone help me please.


As long as you get the invite this should not be an issue ... 

ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Grant : ???


----------



## andreyx108b

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> No, iTA is after ACS and IELTS.


To be honest i see no problem - what matters is that your ITA should be after IELTS and ACS. Well, as far as i know...


----------



## Heywb

settleinaus said:


> ILETS: 13 October 2014
> Result: 18 October 2014 L/R/S/W: 7.5/7/7/7
> ACS Applied:	24 January 2015
> ACS Positive:	30 January 2015
> EOI Submitted: 07 April 2015 (189) 60 Points
> Invitation:	07 September 2015 (189)
> VISA Lodged: 19 October 2015
> CO Allocated:	07 November 2015
> Docs uploaded: 19 November 2015 (PCC/Medicals/Form-80)
> Grant: ???	xx January 2016
> 
> Should I wait till jan 2016 for the grant? Or do I need to contact CO (GSM Brisbane) via email to get update ob my file?


I have a similar situation like u and co from GSM.Brisbane.


----------



## settleinaus

Heywb said:


> I have a similar situation like u and co from GSM.Brisbane.


@Heywb: when did you upload all de docs?


----------



## amarjagadish

amarjagadish said:


> Just reading the above conversations.. Can someone tell me if the my case will cause any problem?
> 
> 1st ACS Result: 27/07/2015
> PTE Result: 09/09/2015
> EOI Submitted with 60: 09/09/2015
> Re Did ACS - with Earlier Experience
> 2nd ACS Result: 15/12/2015
> EOI Updated with 65 Points: 15/12/2015
> Invited: 18/12/2015
> Visa Submitted and Documents uploaded: 23/12/2015.
> 
> *When i view my application in Immi Account EOI date is 09 Sep 2015.
> 
> Kindly let me know if this is fine... as my 2nd ACS is done on 15th Dec 2015*


Hi Friends !!
Any light on this ??


----------



## andreyx108b

amarjagadish said:


> Hi Friends !! Any light on this ??


I guess you have an original date of EOI visible, not the date of when it was updates.


----------



## Heywb

settleinaus said:


> @Heywb: when did you upload all de docs?


Hi already mentioned in my signatures, initial doc uploaded on 4 Nov, co contacted on 13 Nov for additional docs and additional docs uploaded on 17 Nov, waiting now and no verification done from my employer yet


----------



## dawn1981

Dear Seniors,
I got invitation on last September 07-2015 and visa application lodged on October 07-15.
Case officer contacted on 02 November and requested medical, form 80,1221 and Resume. We had done medical on 04-Nov and the clinic uploaded into the site 08-Nov. 
My agents has been sent form 80 & 1221 and resumes to case officer 12-Nov through email.
After we haven't see any updates in the immi account, still showing information requested. Further I contacted to my agent and requested to upload all the documents in the immi portal. Now we can see assessment in progress.

My concern is we could not uploaded in the portal and did not press the information provided button, is there any delay will cause?


----------



## andreyx108b

There is 28 day review cycle, so in theory your CO should have looked at your case at the beginning of December. However, now the actual cycle seems to be around 28-90 days for most of the cases, so you may expect something from your CO after new year...

Your agent should have pressed the button, as it there for a purpose. 




dawn1981 said:


> Dear Seniors, I got invitation on last September 07-2015 and visa application lodged on October 07-15. Case officer contacted on 02 November and requested medical, form 80,1221 and Resume. We had done medical on 04-Nov and the clinic uploaded into the site 08-Nov. My agents has been sent form 80 & 1221 and resumes to case officer 12-Nov through email. After we haven't see any updates in the immi account, still showing information requested. Further I contacted to my agent and requested to upload all the documents in the immi portal. Now we can see assessment in progress. My concern is we could not uploaded in the portal and did not press the information provided button, is there any delay will cause?


----------



## dawn1981

Thanks Andre.


----------



## Heywb

Hi every one, I have started a thread for pending grants from GSM Brisbane to compare and track visa grant process. Please members having CO from Brisbane share your updates on it. Thanks

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/942498-visa-189-grants-gsm-brisbane.html


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

andreyx108b said:


> To be honest i see no problem - what matters is that your ITA should be after IELTS and ACS. Well, as far as i know...


Thanks Andreyx108b...!!!


----------



## indergreat

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Hi Jeeten#80, andreyx108b;
> 
> Can you please guide me by checking my signature.
> I read somewhere EOI submission date should be after the ACS date and IELTS date. Does this result in direct rejection.
> I am a bit a tensed as I have already applied for my visa.
> Can anyone help me please.


Not to dis-heart you buddy, but that is a bigger issue for concern, I had actually read a news on some Aussie site in which the Tribunal refused visa of an applicant stating that his Invitation date was prior to Assessment. I read it quite a while ago, so was just looking for that article, will give you the link as soon as I find it ...


----------



## Umas

indergreat said:


> Not to dis-heart you buddy, but that is a bigger issue for concern, I had actually read a news on some Aussie site in which the Tribunal refused visa of an applicant stating that his Invitation date was prior to Assessment. I read it quite a while ago, so was just looking for that article, will give you the link as soon as I find it ...


I think there are two things .. one is EOI submission date 

and another one is EOI invite date ... 

If EOI invite date is after your ACS assessment and IELTS/PTE date .. that should be ok I feel..


----------



## Umas

Umas said:


> I think there are two things .. one is EOI submission date
> 
> and another one is EOI invite date ...
> 
> If EOI invite date is after your ACS assessment and IELTS/PTE date .. that should be ok I feel..


Just look at my sign .. I had submitted EOI on 17/08/2015 with 60 pts. 

But, later updated EOI to 65 26/10/2015 after I received partner assessment on 22/10/2015.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

indergreat said:


> Not to dis-heart you buddy, but that is a bigger issue for concern, I had actually read a news on some Aussie site in which the Tribunal refused visa of an applicant stating that his Invitation date was prior to Assessment. I read it quite a while ago, so was just looking for that article, will give you the link as soon as I find it ...


Hi Indergreat,
My invitation date is after the date of ACS and IELTS submission.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Umas said:


> Just look at my sign .. I had submitted EOI on 17/08/2015 with 60 pts.
> 
> But, later updated EOI to 65 26/10/2015 after I received partner assessment on 22/10/2015.


Yes Umas,
I was in the same confusion till now but by reading some blogs and getting information from one MARA AGENT came to know that the ACS or IELTS date should not be after the Invitation Received date. 
It can be after the EOI Submission date though.


----------



## sameerb

Dear brothers,

I have just lodged 189-skilled visa application after receiving invitation on 'Skill Select'. While I lodged the application I had to create another account on 'Immi Account'. I just need to ensure where will I be receiving updates. Skill Select, Immi Account or my registered email?

I think there will be no update for submitting additional documents or etc before new year now. But I just need to know where to keep checking.

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> Dear brothers,
> 
> I have just lodged 189-skilled visa application after receiving invitation on 'Skill Select'. While I lodged the application I had to create another account on 'Immi Account'. I just need to ensure where will I be receiving updates. Skill Select, Immi Account or my registered email?
> 
> I think there will be no update for submitting additional documents or etc before new year now. But I just need to know where to keep checking.
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


You will get notifications on your immi account and email, keep checking your junk mail folder too !!


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> You will get notifications on your immi account and email, keep checking your junk mail folder too !!


Thanks Mijician,

As I see you are a Pakistani in Saudi Arabia. So am I . It would be grateful if you can also share procedure to obtain PCC. I am trying to find it at my own. At some places it is mentioned to first get an Endorsement letter from Pak Embassy however at some places it is mentioned to get a letter from Australian embassy in KSA

Please, share your thoughts.

Regards,
Sameer Berlas


----------



## shrif

IF your CO ask for KSA PPC , then you will contact [email protected] to issue you the letter (for free) providing all of your details(passpor, iqamma, CO mail) then after two days you will receive the letter , go to MOFA to attest it then go to police station (behind Islamic Bank) and you will receive it after to weeks. got it last Thursday.


----------



## amarjagadish

*Resume & medical*

Hi Guys
Do we need to upload Resume for 189 VISA? Is this Recommended Document?
Also Can someone tell me the Evidence document for Medical? 
Do i need upload some document after Medical check ?


----------



## andreyx108b

amarjagadish said:


> Hi Guys Do we need to upload Resume for 189 VISA? Is this Recommended Document? Also Can someone tell me the Evidence document for Medical? Do i need upload some document after Medical check ?


1. CV almost always required
2. No, doctors upload all


----------



## SqOats

You can get the letter either from Pakistan embassy. It would be free of cost. Just goto welfare section and ask for NOC letter for PCC. they will provide you the same day or next.

You may also get it from Australian embassy from Riyadh. It would be free only if you've already received CO request for PCC otherwise you will have to pay approx SR 300 for each letter. 



sameerberlas said:


> Thanks Mijician,
> 
> As I see you are a Pakistani in Saudi Arabia. So am I . It would be grateful if you can also share procedure to obtain PCC. I am trying to find it at my own. At some places it is mentioned to first get an Endorsement letter from Pak Embassy however at some places it is mentioned to get a letter from Australian embassy in KSA
> 
> Please, share your thoughts.
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer Berlas


----------



## TakinDecent

amarjagadish said:


> Hi Guys
> Do we need to upload Resume for 189 VISA? Is this Recommended Document?
> Also Can someone tell me the Evidence document for Medical?
> Do i need upload some document after Medical check ?



Make sure that your Resume has referees on it. This was requested by my CO


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

Good luck and happy new year in advance to everyone!


----------



## indergreat

Umas said:


> I think there are two things .. one is EOI submission date
> 
> and another one is EOI invite date ...
> 
> If EOI invite date is after your ACS assessment and IELTS/PTE date .. that should be ok I feel..





Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Hi Indergreat,
> My invitation date is after the date of ACS and IELTS submission.


That's right guys, EOI submission date can be before ACS or IELTS/PTE, but the invitation date should be after ACS or IELTS/PTE date.

From your signature guys, it's quite clear that your invite date is after ACS and IELTS/PTE date, so need not to worry about anything, just relax and hopefully you will get grant pretty soon ...


----------



## andreyx108b

indergreat said:


> That's right guys, EOI submission date can be before ACS or IELTS/PTE, but the invitation date should be after ACS or IELTS/PTE date. From your signature guys, it's quite clear that your invite date is after ACS and IELTS/PTE date, so need not to worry about anything, just relax and hopefully you will get grant pretty soon ...


Yes. Thats correct.


----------



## haisergeant

Hi everyone,

I just uploaded every of documents I have, employment reference, contracts, payslips, tax income, PCC, form 80 for me and my wife.

Do you think I need to finish form 1221 and upload?

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

Its up to you to decide.

Have seen instances where an applicant has been asked for both FORM 80 and 1221. AND have seen cases where people have been asked only for FORM 80.

IF you are aspiring for direct GRANT then you might want to upload FORM 1221.


BUT I haven't uploaded FORM 1221.





haisergeant said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just uploaded every of documents I have, employment reference, contracts, payslips, tax income, PCC, form 80 for me and my wife.
> 
> Do you think I need to finish form 1221 and upload?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## amarjagadish

*Medical*

Can someone tell me what are the tests done as part of *501 medical examination.*

I am onshore application and going to Bupa Clinic, 
Are there any pre-requisites before i attend Medical Examinations.


----------



## Gunjeet

Hi Jeeten#80, andreyx108b
I have applied visa on 2 Dec. 2015 under 189. Then on 14 Dec. 2015 ,I have received an email regarding " more information requested " .Unfortunately, nothing is mentioned under the check list. In regards to this on 17 Dec. 2015 , I have sent clarification email to my CO plus called DIBP and explained the whole issue. On the same day ,my CO has replied with an email that no additional documents is required at this stage and your application is undergoing routine processing & we will contact ,if anything additional is required to process your application. 
Still my present application status is showing " information requested and information provided button is highlighting "
Now , please suggest me " whether I will press that button or again call to DIBP" because , I am thinking that this is causing additional 28 days delay in my case. 

Regards
GS


----------



## Jeeten#80

This is general medication examination that they do.
Medical History and Physical Examination (BP/Height/Weight), Visual Acuity (clarity of vision), urinalysis, Chest X-ray, HIV.

There aren't any prerequisites like fasting or so. Eat and drink as normal prior to your appointment.

But remember to carry your *Referral letter* along-with passport.

Before visiting them kindly confirm with them regarding things to carry with you on the day of medical examination etc.






amarjagadish said:


> Can someone tell me what are the tests done as part of *501 medical examination.*
> 
> I am onshore application and going to Bupa Clinic,
> Are there any pre-requisites before i attend Medical Examinations.


----------



## Jeeten#80

In my view you have done all that is expected from you.


Just press the "*Information provided*" button and relax and enjoy your time.




Gunjeet said:


> Hi Jeeten#80, andreyx108b
> I have applied visa on 2 Dec. 2015 under 189. Then on 14 Dec. 2015 ,I have received an email regarding " more information requested " .Unfortunately, nothing is mentioned under the check list. In regards to this on 17 Dec. 2015 , I have sent clarification email to my CO plus called DIBP and explained the whole issue. On the same day ,my CO has replied with an email that no additional documents is required at this stage and your application is undergoing routine processing & we will contact ,if anything additional is required to process your application.
> Still my present application status is showing " information requested and information provided button is highlighting "
> Now , please suggest me " whether I will press that button or again call to DIBP" because , I am thinking that this is causing additional 28 days delay in my case.
> 
> Regards
> GS


----------



## haisergeant

Thank Jeeten for answering my question.

So only main applicant is required to have form 1221. Dependent over 18 does not need to input in this form. Is that right?

Thanks


----------



## Gunjeet

Thanks Jeeten#80.


----------



## cutout33

Hi guys,
This is my first post here, here is my info:
07/10/2015: update EOI (65 points)
23/10/2015: receive invitation
27/10/2015: application lodged
13/11/2015: CO requested form 80, Medicals and financial history for me since 2008.
21/11/2015: Medical
27/11/2015: information provided

Since 27th of Nov. no contact from CO and the application status is "Assessment in progress", what should I expect now? and when?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have cases where FORM 1221 has been requested for ALL dependent applicants over 16 years of age.





haisergeant said:


> Thank Jeeten for answering my question.
> 
> So only main applicant is required to have form 1221. Dependent over 18 does not need to input in this form. Is that right?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

Form 80 is being asked, in my view, in about 50-75% of cases - so if you are aiming for a direct grant go ahead and upload it.

It takes 1-2 hours to complete. 



haisergeant said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just uploaded every of documents I have, employment reference, contracts, payslips, tax income, PCC, form 80 for me and my wife.
> 
> Do you think I need to finish form 1221 and upload?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## omarsh

cutout33 said:


> Hi guys,
> This is my first post here, here is my info:
> 07/10/2015: update EOI (65 points)
> 23/10/2015: receive invitation
> 27/10/2015: application lodged
> 13/11/2015: CO requested form 80, Medicals and financial history for me since 2008.
> 21/11/2015: Medical
> 27/11/2015: information provided
> 
> Since 27th of Nov. no contact from CO and the application status is "Assessment in progress", what should I expect now? and when?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Good to see fellow Jordanians 

In my case the CO took 45 days after sending the requested information to get back to my case, so you have to wait as this is normal.


----------



## cutout33

omarsh said:


> Good to see fellow Jordanians
> 
> In my case the CO took 45 days after sending the requested information to get back to my case, so you have to wait as this is normal.


Good to see you here too 
Thanks for the answer. did you get the grant after that? or did they ask for another information?


----------



## netw

Hi guys,

Can I apply for 189 visa after 489 visa is granted? What caution do I need to know before and after applying for that?

Thanks.


----------



## Cgarik

Gunjeet said:


> Hi Jeeten#80, andreyx108b
> I have applied visa on 2 Dec. 2015 under 189. Then on 14 Dec. 2015 ,I have received an email regarding " more information requested " .Unfortunately, nothing is mentioned under the check list. In regards to this on 17 Dec. 2015 , I have sent clarification email to my CO plus called DIBP and explained the whole issue. On the same day ,my CO has replied with an email that no additional documents is required at this stage and your application is undergoing routine processing & we will contact ,if anything additional is required to process your application.
> Still my present application status is showing " information requested and information provided button is highlighting "
> Now , please suggest me " whether I will press that button or again call to DIBP" because , I am thinking that this is causing additional 28 days delay in my case.
> 
> Regards
> GS



just click the button....


----------



## iZombie

Hi,

Not sure if this' the correct thread to post my query but it is as below:

I am looking forward to apply for ACS by end of Jan (once I have all required docs.). Does the stat. dec. has to be on a STAMP PAPER? Or just a notary on a plain piece of paper ok?


----------



## haisergeant

cutout33 said:


> Hi guys,
> This is my first post here, here is my info:
> 07/10/2015: update EOI (65 points)
> 23/10/2015: receive invitation
> 27/10/2015: application lodged
> 13/11/2015: CO requested form 80, Medicals and financial history for me since 2008.
> 21/11/2015: Medical
> 27/11/2015: information provided
> 
> Since 27th of Nov. no contact from CO and the application status is "Assessment in progress", what should I expect now? and when?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi cutout33,

I don't understand about "financial history for me since 2008", you mean the payslips, tax income? Can you give more information?

Since I began to work from 2007, such a long time so I don't know how to retrieve the tax income documents from that time. Little worry here.


Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

avdhutUAE said:


> Hi, Not sure if this' the correct thread to post my query but it is as below: I am looking forward to apply for ACS by end of Jan (once I have all required docs.). Does the stat. dec. has to be on a STAMP PAPER? Or just a notary on a plain piece of paper ok?


Stamp paper is not required but many Indian applicants choose do get it. 

Here: 
All Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must clearly state that the document was “Sworn Before” or “Signed Before” or “Witnessed Before” the authorised witness by the referee and signed by the authorised witness, along with the date and place in which the declaration was witnessed.


----------



## netw

netw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can I apply for 189 visa after 489 visa is granted? What caution do I need to know before and after applying for that?
> 
> Thanks.


Pls, any help?


----------



## kuldeep2319

05/11/2015: Skill Assessment Positive
06/11/2015: EOI 
07/11/2015: Invite (65 points)
15/11/2015: PCC
21/11/2015: Medical
29/11/2015: Visa App lodged
15/12/2015: CO Assigned (Asked for Form 1221, CV, English functionality of spouse, Medical of Child (TB Test), PCC from India. Except Medical of Child all documents re-submitted.
22/12/2015: All pending documents uploaded
GRANT: XXXXXX


----------



## iZombie

andreyx108b said:


> Stamp paper is not required but many Indian applicants choose do get it.
> 
> Here:
> All Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must clearly state that the document was “Sworn Before” or “Signed Before” or “Witnessed Before” the authorised witness by the referee and signed by the authorised witness, along with the date and place in which the declaration was witnessed.


Thanks andreyx108b , that helps.. appreciate it..


----------



## seledi

Hi all,

I have checked with my ex employer weather they did received any verification email...they confirmed they haven't received anything as such...

** 55 days since CO contact

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## andreyx108b

seledi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have checked with my ex employer weather they did received any verification email...they confirmed they haven't received anything as such...
> 
> ** 55 days since CO contact
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


When did CO contacted you?


----------



## kenny_lowe23

The GSM's are off tomorrow too right? or are they working tomorrow?


----------



## aussieby2016

*Jan 189 invitation dates*

Any idea about Jan 2016 invitation dates??


----------



## haisergeant

Hi everyone,

My previous employer, stated in the employment reference that:
- I work fulltime from 06/2010 to 02/2011

My payslips in those months as well.

However, in the termination letter, he only stated that I worked for 6 months, not including the probation time. Since I signed the contract after 2 months of probation.

Will this cause any problem? CO may confuse because ACS accept 8 months of employment for this company, but in termination letter, the employer only stated that I have worked 6 months.

Thanks


----------



## kuldeep2319

I believe the holidays are for 4 days, starting from 25th up to 29th, working for 3 days and again weekend. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## andreyx108b

aussieby2016 said:


> Any idea about Jan 2016 invitation dates??



I think its 8th and 22nd...


----------



## andreyx108b

kuldeep2319 said:


> I believe the holidays are for 4 days, starting from 25th up to 29th, working for 3 days and again weekend. Correct me if I'm wrong.



They are gonna work 30th and 31st and then... back on Monday the 4th.


----------



## cutout33

haisergeant said:


> Hi cutout33,
> 
> I don't understand about "financial history for me since 2008", you mean the payslips, tax income? Can you give more information?
> 
> Since I began to work from 2007, such a long time so I don't know how to retrieve the tax income documents from that time. Little worry here.
> 
> 
> Thanks


this is the text in CO request:

Overseas Income from August 2006- November 2014, such as bank statements, tax records and/or pay slips.


----------



## andreyx108b

cutout33 said:


> this is the text in CO request:
> 
> Overseas Income from August 2006- November 2014, such as bank statements, tax records and/or pay slips.


Did you claim points for work experience during these years?


----------



## cutout33

andreyx108b said:


> Did you claim points for work experience during these years?


Yes, almost all of them, there were a yer in the middle that ACS didn't recognise...


----------



## andreyx108b

cutout33 said:


> Yes, almost all of them, there were a yer in the middle that ACS didn't recognise...


Well, then you have 3 options: 

- Payslips
- Bank statements 
- Tax documents 

I guess if one of the documents is missing, then you can provide a substitute. I've also seen some cases when non of the above were present and applicants sent Salary Certificates from the companies, i am not sure what Salary Certificate is and whether it is a substitutable options, but... i saw such cases.


----------



## cutout33

andreyx108b said:


> Well, then you have 3 options:
> 
> - Payslips
> - Bank statements
> - Tax documents
> 
> I guess if one of the documents is missing, then you can provide a substitute. I've also seen some cases when non of the above were present and applicants sent Salary Certificates from the companies, i am not sure what Salary Certificate is and whether it is a substitutable options, but... i saw such cases.


Yeah I already sent different documents to cover the full period (mostly bank statements but also some other supporting docs). now am waiting for their response :juggle:


----------



## seledi

andreyx108b said:


> When did CO contacted you?


3rd Nov.


----------



## seledi

andreyx108b said:


> They are gonna work 30th and 31st and then... back on Monday the 4th.


As I see from the Twitter, they say
"We’re taking a short break for the holidays – back 4 Jan 2016"

30, 31st ---they are open for enquiries only

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## haisergeant

andreyx108b said:


> Well, then you have 3 options:
> 
> - Payslips
> - Bank statements
> - Tax documents
> 
> I guess if one of the documents is missing, then you can provide a substitute. I've also seen some cases when non of the above were present and applicants sent Salary Certificates from the companies, i am not sure what Salary Certificate is and whether it is a substitutable options, but... i saw such cases.


Thanks Andrey,

Such a relief. I have bank statements and payslips for all of those time. However, the tax system changed in my country in 2012 so I only have tax documents for 2013, 2014 only. Hope I don't have any problem. I also submitted all bank statements from 2007.

Thanks again.


----------



## ndhal

Hi Everyone,

I have lodge VISA application on 26/12/2015
Details as follows:
189-261313 category
12/01/2014-ACS+
Claimed 5 points for partner and submitted EOI with 60 points: 21,May,2015
23/11/2015-EOI invitation received
18/12/2015-PCC
26/12/2015-Medical
26/12/2015-Lodged application
Waiting for VISA-

All the best everyone.Happy New Year!!!


----------



## sameerb

Dear all,

Since, I have already lodged VIsa189 application, I am planning to arrange my PCC and medical exam before hand, rather than waiting for CO contact. I need information about Medical exam.
1) What sort of medical exam is required? Blood test / Chest /other
2) I have heard there is a medical exam form to be downloaded from somewhere. Any idea where to get that form from?

Please, share if any one has this information.

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## andreyx108b

seledi said:


> As I see from the Twitter, they say "We&#146;re taking a short break for the holidays &#150; back 4 Jan 2016" 30, 31st ---they are open for enquiries only Regards, Seledi


30th and 31st are not the official holidays and last year there were plenty of grants on these days.

So we will see if they are working or not by seeing or not seeing any grants. 

I personally don't see a reason for them not to work at all.


----------



## seledi

andreyx108b said:


> 30th and 31st are not the official holidays and last year there were plenty of grants on these days.
> 
> So we will see if they are working or not by seeing or not seeing any grants.
> 
> I personally don't see a reason for them not to work at all.



Great Andrey, Seems you got a lot of info with you...
where u got last year's data ???

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## andreyx108b

seledi said:


> Great Andrey, Seems you got a lot of info with you... where u got last year's data ??? Regards, Seledi


I checked threads for sc190 and sc189 on this and other forums...


----------



## amarjagadish

sameerberlas said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Since, I have already lodged VIsa189 application, I am planning to arrange my PCC and medical exam before hand, rather than waiting for CO contact. I need information about Medical exam.
> 1) What sort of medical exam is required? Blood test / Chest /other
> 2) I have heard there is a medical exam form to be downloaded from somewhere. Any idea where to get that form from?
> 
> Please, share if any one has this information.
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


You will see a Link "View health assessment" just below the attach documents link on left hand side of your application.

Once you click that link, you will redirect to page where you will find "Organise health examinations." link 

I have been told Medicals include
- Blood Test (Incl HIV)
- Chest X ray
- BP Test
- Urine Test
- Basic Eye tests
- Measure Height & weight


----------



## kaju

seledi said:


> Great Andrey, Seems you got a lot of info with you...
> where u got last year's data ???
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


All Australian Federal Govt departments including DIBP do not work on Christmas Day and Boxing Day, (except Airport teams and a few other staff) and get one extra Australian Public Service holiday right after that. If any of these these dates fall on a weekend, they get the equivalent number of directly following days off.

Then they get New Years Day, or the next working day if that falls on the weekend. 

There are always working days between Christmas and New Years holidays - there are less staff, but they still work on days inbetween those holidays. But often they will not be open for public contact until after the New Years Day holiday.

I ought to know, having done it for many years.


----------



## AU_move_2013

Hi All,

I have got invite to apply for visa on 4th Dec for 190 and at the moment collecting all documents to upload.
Primary applicant + spouse + 2 children below 10 years each
Can someone please help me with below info

1) list of documents required?
2)is Birth certificate necessary for main applicant + spouse?
3)is it mandatory to have color zerox with documents attested with seal?
4) regarding spouse english, if 3 year graduation as medium english is sufficient incase done in India?

Regards


----------



## vikaschandra

AU_move_2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got invite to apply for visa on 4th Dec for 190 and at the moment collecting all documents to upload.
> Primary applicant + spouse + 2 children below 10 years each
> Can someone please help me with below info
> 
> 1) list of documents required?
> 2)is Birth certificate necessary for main applicant + spouse?
> 3)is it mandatory to have color zerox with documents attested with seal?
> 4) regarding spouse english, if 3 year graduation as medium english is sufficient incase done in India?
> 
> Regards


Hi Check the answers to your query

I have got invite to apply for visa on 4th Dec for 190 and at the moment collecting all documents to upload.
Primary applicant + spouse + 2 children below 10 years each
Can someone please help me with below info

1) list of documents required? *Refer to the link for the check list https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist *
2)is Birth certificate necessary for main applicant + spouse? *Yes birth certificate for everyone (pricipal applicant, spouse and dependent child)*
3)is it mandatory to have color zerox with documents attested with seal? 
*If it is color copy not need to get it notorized*
4) regarding spouse english, if 3 year graduation as medium english is sufficient incase done in India? *Get the letter from school + college stating that the medium of instruction for the entire course was in English. This way you would not be required to pay second installment nor take IELTS to prove functional english for spouse.* 

Regards


----------



## Majician

Hey Guys,

My designation is going to change 1st January in same company same address just different department, do I need to mention this change to DIBP? Because so far no news of verification from current employer and last 2 employers, hence not sure if they do it for my current job, they might experience contradiction in my provided docs and to be changed profession ! Please advise


----------



## andreyx108b

Majician said:


> Hey Guys, My designation is going to change 1st January in same company same address just different department, do I need to mention this change to DIBP? Because so far no news of verification from current employer and last 2 employers, hence not sure if they do it for my current job, they might experience contradiction in my provided docs and to be changed profession ! Please advise


Yea. You better notify them.


----------



## prasannakp84

*Medicals not uploaded*

My wife & I had appointment at Fortis Bangalore on 19-Dec. They have uploaded my data on 23-Dec & the status is "Health Clearance provided - no action required". However, my wife's data is still not uploaded. Status in immi is "Examinations in progress". In eMedical, only chest x-day is completed. The other 2 are incomplete. I have been trying to contact them but they are not answering the calls, may be due to holidays. I am currently not in town. What should I do?


----------



## Ktoda

Hi Prasanna

Hope your spouse went to hospital with ereferral letter that contains HAP ID. Generally, it will take < 2 hrs to complete all the tests because for me and my spouse completed in ~2-3 hours. As yours is completed already, spouse medicals may not take more than 2 hrs. How do you know that other 2 are not complete? did they gave you any receipt conveying the medical exam is on hold. NP. "Examination in progress" means hospital guys are uploading the info in DIAC site. Get your spouse medicals done from hospital and check exactly after 2 working days you will see in immiaccount status for your spouse as "Health Clearance Provided" in your dependant section.

Hit like or thanks if this info. helped you


----------



## Ktoda

andreyx108b said:


> 30th and 31st are not the official holidays and last year there were plenty of grants on these days.
> 
> So we will see if they are working or not by seeing or not seeing any grants.
> 
> I personally don't see a reason for them not to work at all.



Wow.. is it  Oh god, please give us the grants to me, Andrey and my other fellow expatriates who are desperate in receiving the grant and we all will consider this as New Year Gift from you


----------



## prasannakp84

They finally picked the call and told us that they had already submitted. They re-submitted now and the status of all 3 tests in eMedical is now complete. The status in IMMI now is also updated. I will press the button "Information provided" now. And also send an email to my CO informing that my medicals and PCC are done, with PCC as attachment. Do I need to upload anything under "Health, Evidence of"?



prasannakp84 said:


> My wife & I had appointment at Fortis Bangalore on 19-Dec. They have uploaded my data on 23-Dec & the status is "Health Clearance provided - no action required". However, my wife's data is still not uploaded. Status in immi is "Examinations in progress". In eMedical, only chest x-day is completed. The other 2 are incomplete. I have been trying to contact them but they are not answering the calls, may be due to holidays. I am currently not in town. What should I do?


----------



## Majician

prasannakp84 said:


> They finally picked the call and told us that they had already submitted. They re-submitted now and the status of all 3 tests in eMedical is now complete. The status in IMMI now is also updated. I will press the button "Information provided" now. And also send an email to my CO informing that my medicals and PCC are done, with PCC as attachment. Do I need to upload anything under "Health, Evidence of"?


Yes you can download the pdf which says completed from eMedical and upload it in yiur application


----------



## prasannakp84

Thanks. Shall I also send these PDFs as attachments to the CO?



Majician said:


> Yes you can download the pdf which says completed from eMedical and upload it in yiur application


----------



## Majician

prasannakp84 said:


> Thanks. Shall I also send these PDFs as attachments to the CO?


Send it, no harm in sending


----------



## sameerb

amarjagadish said:


> You will see a Link "View health assessment" just below the attach documents link on left hand side of your application.
> 
> Once you click that link, you will redirect to page where you will find "Organise health examinations." link
> 
> I have been told Medicals include
> - Blood Test (Incl HIV)
> - Chest X ray
> - BP Test
> - Urine Test
> - Basic Eye tests
> - Measure Height & weight


Thank you brother


----------



## sameerb

*Medical exam in saudia*

Dear any Expat in Saudi Arabia applying for Australia,

Can you help me figure out where are authorized clinics or hospitals for conducting medical examination for Australian visa in Saudi Arabia?

Is there anything else required for medical exam other than the form that I downloaded from my immiaccount?

Regards,
Sameer Berlas


----------



## 3sh

sameerberlas said:


> Dear any Expat in Saudi Arabia applying for Australia,
> 
> Can you help me figure out where are authorized clinics or hospitals for conducting medical examination for Australian visa in Saudi Arabia?
> 
> Is there anything else required for medical exam other than the form that I downloaded from my immiaccount?
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer Berlas


Hope this helps..... https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/saudi-arabia

All you need is the HAP ID which is available in your ImmiAccount.

Thanks.


----------



## sameerb

3sh said:


> Hope this helps..... https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/saudi-arabia
> 
> All you need is the HAP ID which is available in your ImmiAccount.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for replying brother, but I have already visited this link. It only contains the address of an office VFS Global, Alkhobar, taking care of processing Visa applications for Australia. Since, I am processing my application online by myself I am not comfortable contacting them unless necessary. ( I will still try to contact them just for info gathering)

Unfortunately, there is no information of any specific medical center or clinic conducting medical exam. If any one has taken this medical exam in Saudia recently, may be he could help.

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> Thanks for replying brother, but I have already visited this link. It only contains the address of an office VFS Global, Alkhobar, taking care of processing Visa applications for Australia. Since, I am processing my application online by myself I am not comfortable contacting them unless necessary. ( I will still try to contact them just for info gathering)
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no information of any specific medical center or clinic conducting medical exam. If any one has taken this medical exam in Saudia recently, may be he could help.
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


Which city you are in?


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> Which city you are in?


Al-Khobar


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> Al-Khobar



*Home

Saudi Arabia


Map data ©2015 Google, INEGI

Terms of Use

Map

Satellite

Service locations

The Department's offices in Riyadh and Dubai, United Arab Emirates, manage visa and citizenship services for clients in Saudi Arabia. The Department has a Service Delivery Partner agreement with VFS Global to provide Australian visa lodgement services in Saudi Arabia through an Australian Visa Application Centre.

More information about*visa and lodgement*is available.

Service Delivery Partner - VFS Global

*Al-Khobar*Jeddah*Riyadh

Australian Consulate General

*Dubai

Australian Embassy

*Riyadh

Panel physician

*Dammam

Dar Al Afia Medical GroupSummaryMedical and Radiology examinations

Street address

Al Khaleej Rd*
Dammam Corniche
(just after Centrepoint Showroom and opposite Extra Showroom)
Dammam 31518

Telephone

+966 3 805 0101

Fax

+966 3 805 0103

Additional information

Doctor(s):
Dr Hussain Ali Al-Nezir
Dr Mahmoud Mousa Alhasan
Dr Ali Mansour Alrubeh

Another one coming up


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> Al-Khobar



*Dammam

Dar Al Afia Medical GroupSummaryMedical and Radiology examinations

Street address

Al Khaleej Rd*
Dammam Corniche
(just after Centrepoint Showroom and opposite Extra Showroom)
Dammam 31518

Telephone

+966 3 805 0101

Fax

+966 3 805 0103

Additional information

Doctor(s):
Dr Hussain Ali Al-Nezir
Dr Mahmoud Mousa Alhasan
Dr Ali Mansour Alrubeh

International Medical ClinicsSummaryMedical and Radiology examinations

Street address

First Street
(near the stadium)
31432

Telephone

+966 3 8277 601
+966 3*8277 445

Fax

+966 3 8277 594

Additional information

Doctor(s):
Dr Milad Shehata Attalla

Sorry none in Khobar !!


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> *Dammam
> 
> Dar Al Afia Medical GroupSummaryMedical and Radiology examinations
> 
> Street address
> 
> Al Khaleej Rd*
> Dammam Corniche
> (just after Centrepoint Showroom and opposite Extra Showroom)
> Dammam 31518
> 
> Telephone
> 
> +966 3 805 0101
> 
> Fax
> 
> +966 3 805 0103
> 
> Additional information
> 
> Doctor(s):
> Dr Hussain Ali Al-Nezir
> Dr Mahmoud Mousa Alhasan
> Dr Ali Mansour Alrubeh
> 
> International Medical ClinicsSummaryMedical and Radiology examinations
> 
> Street address
> 
> First Street
> (near the stadium)
> 31432
> 
> Telephone
> 
> +966 3 8277 601
> +966 3*8277 445
> 
> Fax
> 
> +966 3 8277 594
> 
> Additional information
> 
> Doctor(s):
> Dr Milad Shehata Attalla
> 
> Sorry none in Khobar !!


Thanks for the info brother!! 

Ofcourse, there will be no problem going to Dammam. So I just have to show up with my passport and HAP ID form downloaded from immi.

Any idea about charges of medcial exams (if you have recently taken)

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## ssenapathy

Hi Friends,

I am Shyam from India. I got the Invite for 189 visa last month for Software Engineer category. I am including my wife and my mother(widower) in my Application as well. My sister is already settled in US. I request you to help me by answering the below queries.

1) Which document should I submit for tax returns? Form 16 or ITR-V or ITR.

2) For my mother, I need to provide the below evidence. Which document I need to submit for proving the below 2 points

a) evidence that this relative lives in your household
b) evidence your relative has been financially dependent on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application

3) I have worked in 2 companies. Unfortunately, I dont have Payslips and tax returns of my first company. I have only the Employee reference letter and service certifcate of my first company. Will these 2 documents be sufficient for the Immigration dept to accept?


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> Thanks for the info brother!!
> 
> Ofcourse, there will be no problem going to Dammam. So I just have to show up with my passport and HAP ID form downloaded from immi.
> 
> Any idea about charges of medcial exams (if you have recently taken)
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


1250 for you, I think 900 for spouse, kids may be 650-700


----------



## Heywb

Majician said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My designation is going to change 1st January in same company same address just different department, do I need to mention this change to DIBP? Because so far no news of verification from current employer and last 2 employers, hence not sure if they do it for my current job, they might experience contradiction in my provided docs and to be changed profession ! Please advise


Hi Majicjian,

Recently my colleague got grant and DIBP sent all employment document those he has uploaded on immi account to our HR as it is. The designation of his manager changed during verification stage but our HR verified the documents as per the date mentioned on the documents. 
So i met my HR manager and asked him that please verify my document once received as per the date mentioned on it.
i suggest you should also talk to you HR and tell them to verify accordingly


----------



## Majician

Heywb said:


> Hi Majicjian,
> 
> Recently my colleague got grant and DIBP sent all employment document those he has uploaded on immi account to our HR as it is. The designation of his manager changed during verification stage but our HR verified the documents as per the date mentioned on the documents.
> So i met my HR manager and asked him that please verify my document once received as per the date mentioned on it.
> i suggest you should also talk to you HR and tell them to verify accordingly


Thanks but I don't think it will workout for me, they have more than 2000 Employees working and they will verify based on the facts, lets wait and see, is your friend working in Pakistan? Or abroad??


----------



## rahul431

Hi friends,

How much time will it take from ACS processing to VISA grant if all the documentation is done correctly.

Thank you
Rahul


----------



## 3sh

sameerberlas said:


> Thanks for the info brother!!
> 
> Ofcourse, there will be no problem going to Dammam. So I just have to show up with my passport and HAP ID form downloaded from immi.
> 
> Any idea about charges of medcial exams (if you have recently taken)
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


Bro, 

You can call them up and ask for the medical test fees. They will be having those details ready and will provide immediately.

All the best.


----------



## 3sh

ssenapathy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am Shyam from India. I got the Invite for 189 visa last month for Software Engineer category. I am including my wife and my mother(widower) in my Application as well. My sister is already settled in US. I request you to help me by answering the below queries.


Hello Senapathy,

Good luck on your Visa processing 

1) Which document should I submit for tax returns? Form 16 or ITR-V or ITR.

You need to submit the last two year Form 16.

2) For my mother, I need to provide the below evidence. Which document I need to submit for proving the below 2 points

a) evidence that this relative lives in your household

Any of your mother's Government ID with the same address that you have mentioned as yours in the application would be suffice.

b) evidence your relative has been financially dependent on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application

Last 6 months bank statement under your mother's name where you have deposited money from your bank account will prove that your mother is dependent on you.

3) I have worked in 2 companies. Unfortunately, I dont have Payslips and tax returns of my first company. I have only the Employee reference letter and service certifcate of my first company. Will these 2 documents be sufficient for the Immigration dept to accept?

I am not sure about the Form 16 or Payslips from your last company. I think your reference letters, service certificate, offer letter, relieving letter and all salary revision letter will be sufficient. You need all the above documents mentioned when you apply. Else, CO will ask for them if he doesn't finds them uploaded.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

andreyx108b said:


> 30th and 31st are not the official holidays and last year there were plenty of grants on these days.
> 
> So we will see if they are working or not by seeing or not seeing any grants.
> 
> I personally don't see a reason for them not to work at all.


Hope to see some grants rolling today and tomorrow then..!!!


----------



## ssenapathy

Hi Friend,

Thanks a lot for your quick reply.

Request you to help with Few more queries.


1. I have not transferred any money/transactions from my bank account to her account till now. One time I have deposited money of 5 lakhs to one of her account directly. Later, she has withdrew that amount for her expenses. She is also getting my father's pension amount of Rs.1000 monthly to that account as well. If I produce the statement of last one year for this account alone, Will the statement be sufficient for the Case Officer? Please advise. 






3sh said:


> Hello Senapathy,
> 
> Good luck on your Visa processing
> 
> 1) Which document should I submit for tax returns? Form 16 or ITR-V or ITR.
> 
> You need to submit the last two year Form 16.
> 
> 2) For my mother, I need to provide the below evidence. Which document I need to submit for proving the below 2 points
> 
> a) evidence that this relative lives in your household
> 
> Any of your mother's Government ID with the same address that you have mentioned as yours in the application would be suffice.
> 
> b) evidence your relative has been financially dependent on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application
> 
> Last 6 months bank statement under your mother's name where you have deposited money from your bank account will prove that your mother is dependent on you.
> 
> 3) I have worked in 2 companies. Unfortunately, I dont have Payslips and tax returns of my first company. I have only the Employee reference letter and service certifcate of my first company. Will these 2 documents be sufficient for the Immigration dept to accept?
> 
> I am not sure about the Form 16 or Payslips from your last company. I think your reference letters, service certificate, offer letter, relieving letter and all salary revision letter will be sufficient. You need all the above documents mentioned when you apply. Else, CO will ask for them if he doesn't finds them uploaded.


----------



## JamesSultan

Received the positive skill assessment result, as follows:

*The following employment after June 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263655 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 06/07 - 09/15 (8yrs 3mths)
Position: Systems Analyst
Employer: ITF Solutions
Country: France*

Now i am filling EOI (Expression of interest) and have a question:
What should be the start date of my employment? 06/07 or 07/09?
_Shall i add my experience with actual dates which are 06/07 to 09/15
Or 
Shall i put it as 07/09 to 09/15_


----------



## vikaschandra

JamesSultan said:


> Received the positive skill assessment result, as follows:
> 
> *The following employment after June 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263655 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 06/07 - 09/15 (8yrs 3mths)
> Position: Systems Analyst
> Employer: ITF Solutions
> Country: France*
> 
> Now i am filling EOI (Expression of interest) and have a question:
> What should be the start date of my employment? 06/07 or 07/09?
> _Shall i add my experience with actual dates which are 06/07 to 09/15
> Or
> Shall i put it as 07/09 to 09/15_


Refer to the answer posted to the same question on another thread. If you this is your current job and continuing leave the end date blank 

You are applying for 261112? 

Follow the thread for eoi tracking & updates

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...usiness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-245.html


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> 1250 for you, I think 900 for spouse, kids may be 650-700


Dear Majician,

Did you arrange your Polio vaccination certificate? Is it neccessary to get polio vac. from Pakistan or I can get it from KSA too.

I have spent 29 days in Pakistan after May2014 though its been more than an year now. And I am not planning to travel to Pakistan for some time. Any idea how to arrange poilio vac cert? :O


Regards,
Sameer Berlas


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> Dear Majician,
> 
> Did you arrange your Polio vaccination certificate? Is it neccessary to get polio vac. from Pakistan or I can get it from KSA too.
> 
> I have spent 29 days in Pakistan after May2014 though its been more than an year now. And I am not planning to travel to Pakistan for some time. Any idea how to arrange poilio vac cert? :O
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer Berlas


Yes you don't need to go, take polio vaccine from the hospital you visit here, they asked 150 Sr for it, I didn't take it since I didn't lived there for 28 days since long time so not applicable for me


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> Yes you don't need to go, take polio vaccine from the hospital you visit here, they asked 150 Sr for it, I didn't take it since I didn't lived there for 28 days since long time so not applicable for me


Thank u Thank u ..... Thank you again


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> Thank u Thank u ..... Thank you again


Anytime brother, we are here to help each other the best way we can


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

indergreat said:


> Hey, how did you got invited before the ielts test, what did you fill in your EOI as proof of english .....


I should add that in my signature that I had applied for EOI on a previous IELTS result where I had 7 or above in all sections. I retook the IELTS exam and mentioned the latest results in the application.


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

Is it normal for Pakistani applicants to be referred to the "Bupa Medical Visa Services"? 

When does this usually happen and what further steps are there?



> Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> 
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.
> Accessibility


----------



## vinc

Will we have any grant today? or probably tomorrow? Guys, what is your idea?


----------



## xsimio

vinc said:


> Will we have any grant today? or probably tomorrow? Guys, what is your idea?


I will give them a call in 15 minutes. I hope there will be grants today and tomorrow as these days are working days. Who is in the office, should work, right?
But in my case, I finished all documents 7 weeks ago.


----------



## xsimio

I called them, the guys this time did not even wanted to take a look on the file. He was very rude and said that they do not provide any update over the phone and I should wait until a CO will contact us.

Last time I called, two weeks ago, they opened the file and looked at the status, and told me to call again around this time if no update.


----------



## vinc

xsimio said:


> I called them, the guys this time did not even wanted to take a look on the file. He was very rude and said that they do not provide any update over the phone and I should wait until a CO will contact us.
> 
> Last time I called, two weeks ago, they opened the file and looked at the status, and told me to call again around this time if no update.


Thanks for sharing your experience mate. The guy who answered your phone call was probably mad at his manager who made him work in Xmas holiday . He should not have been rude though. I hope you get your grant soon. Fingers crossed for all of us who are waiting painfully. 
Bests


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Hi,
With how many days of a 189 application does a CO contact the applicant.


----------



## ravian720

dhawalNpatel said:


> Hi,
> With how many days of a 189 application does a CO contact the applicant.


Mine took 38 days... range is around 28 to 60 days .... 

ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## Majician

So guys, no grants today ???


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

Majician said:


> So guys, no grants today ???


Today they are celebrating form 815 day 😊

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majician

Irfan Bhatti said:


> Today they are celebrating form 815 day 😊
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


How many people got such query any idea?


----------



## indergreat

dhawalNpatel said:


> Hi,
> With how many days of a 189 application does a CO contact the applicant.


As per the trend since November, the CO is allocated to many candidates in nearly 8-12 days, for Aug-Sep candidates it took more than 2 months ... rest is pure luck ....


----------



## indergreat

alittlehelpneeded said:


> I should add that in my signature that I had applied for EOI on a previous IELTS result where I had 7 or above in all sections. I retook the IELTS exam and mentioned the latest results in the application.


Yup buddy you should do that in order for other people to avoid confusion who read your signature ...


----------



## indergreat

rahul431 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> How much time will it take from ACS processing to VISA grant if all the documentation is done correctly.
> 
> Thank you
> Rahul


The official period is : ACS - 3 months, EOI invite - depends upon points and whether occupation is pro rata or non-pro rata, Visa processing - 3 months

But people do get ACS in around 10-20 days often, EOI as I said above, Visa processing - depends upon luck, can take anywhere from 20 days to 8 months (pure luck)


----------



## indergreat

Seems like DIBP people still enjoying holiday season, seems like no grants here on Forum and Myimmitracker as well ...


----------



## indergreat

> Originally Posted by prasannakp84
> They finally picked the call and told us that they had already submitted. They re-submitted now and the status of all 3 tests in eMedical is now complete. The status in IMMI now is also updated. I will press the button "Information provided" now. And also send an email to my CO informing that my medicals and PCC are done, with PCC as attachment. Do I need to upload anything under "Health, Evidence of"?


If the Medical Assessment under your visa application shows Completed - No further action required, then you don't need to upload anything under "Health, Evidence of"


----------



## rahul431

indergreat said:


> The official period is : ACS - 3 months, EOI invite - depends upon points and whether occupation is pro rata or non-pro rata, Visa processing - 3 months
> 
> But people do get ACS in around 10-20 days often, EOI as I said above, Visa processing - depends upon luck, can take anywhere from 20 days to 8 months (pure luck)


Thanks Inder for the info...


----------



## Rennie

Hi

Below is my case info. I wanted to know how to get refund.
Seniors please suggest what I should do.

I lodged my PR Visa on 18th July 2015 and got the grant on 10th November 2015.
Meanwhile I applied for 457 Visa on 22nd September expecting it to arrive before last week of October as I had to join a job on 2nd November.

But the vice versa happened as my PR Visa was granted on 10th November and before I could react to my 457 I received the grant on 11th November. As 457 came the next day it cancelled my 189 Visa only for me.

My employer in an effort to help me get back my PR presented the case to DIBP and they were informed that 457 could not be revoked but i should reapply PR again which will be expedited.

So I went ahead and reappplied my PR on 18th december and got the grant the same day hours after lodging the Visa.

Now I have a PR as 457 got cancelled. I need to get the PR fees refunded for me as I had to apply twice.
Could you please suggest what exactly I should do to get the refund.

Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## Ktoda

indergreat said:


> Seems like DIBP people still enjoying holiday season, seems like no grants here on Forum and Myimmitracker as well ...


Yea True... no news about any grants today...Let DIBP ppl also enjoy their holidays with family 
Well... till then I will just sit back and relax and plan for New Year instead of refreshing mailbox and checking for forum updates  

Wish you all speedy grants and Advance Happy New Year wishes to all my fellow expatriates.


----------



## Ktoda

Rennie said:


> Hi
> 
> Below is my case info. I wanted to know how to get refund.
> Seniors please suggest what I should do.
> 
> I lodged my PR Visa on 18th July 2015 and got the grant on 10th November 2015.
> Meanwhile I applied for 457 Visa on 22nd September expecting it to arrive before last week of October as I had to join a job on 2nd November.
> 
> But the vice versa happened as my PR Visa was granted on 10th November and before I could react to my 457 I received the grant on 11th November. As 457 came the next day it cancelled my 189 Visa only for me.
> 
> My employer in an effort to help me get back my PR presented the case to DIBP and they were informed that 457 could not be revoked but i should reapply PR again which will be expedited.
> 
> So I went ahead and reappplied my PR on 18th december and got the grant the same day hours after lodging the Visa.
> 
> Now I have a PR as 457 got cancelled. I need to get the PR fees refunded for me as I had to apply twice.
> Could you please suggest what exactly I should do to get the refund.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rennie


Hi Rennie,

seems your condition is different here, when you re-apply PR there will be section "how to withdraw application and cancellation funds if any..." try to reach the DIBP people customer service and I hope you will get the refund for the 1st PR fees.

or you can also try like this: If you got any friends at Aus, please ask them to check directly at immi office about your exceptional situation and get the advice


----------



## Jeeten#80

In my view DIBP isn't entitled to refund your fees. As your PR was cancelled by 457 which is the normal rule of which the applicant should already be aware of.


You might want to check with DIBP helpline directly regarding your case.


You might also want to try your luck with your Employer to see if they could compensate you for your loss.


All The Best!!!

Do let me know of the outcome.





Rennie said:


> Hi
> 
> Below is my case info. I wanted to know how to get refund.
> Seniors please suggest what I should do.
> 
> I lodged my PR Visa on 18th July 2015 and got the grant on 10th November 2015.
> Meanwhile I applied for 457 Visa on 22nd September expecting it to arrive before last week of October as I had to join a job on 2nd November.
> 
> But the vice versa happened as my PR Visa was granted on 10th November and before I could react to my 457 I received the grant on 11th November. As 457 came the next day it cancelled my 189 Visa only for me.
> 
> My employer in an effort to help me get back my PR presented the case to DIBP and they were informed that 457 could not be revoked but i should reapply PR again which will be expedited.
> 
> So I went ahead and reappplied my PR on 18th december and got the grant the same day hours after lodging the Visa.
> 
> Now I have a PR as 457 got cancelled. I need to get the PR fees refunded for me as I had to apply twice.
> Could you please suggest what exactly I should do to get the refund.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rennie


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Hi guys, appreciate if someone could help me with an issue with my application. 
I just realised, in the application I submitted, I only put details of my highest qualification (post graduate) I forgot to enter information about secondary and my HND. As the application is already submitted m, I am unable to update this information. Will this be an issue?
However, I have uploaded certificates for all my qualifications. 

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

dhawalNpatel said:


> Hi guys, appreciate if someone could help me with an issue with my application. I just realised, in the application I submitted, I only put details of my highest qualification (post graduate) I forgot to enter information about secondary and my HND. As the application is already submitted m, I am unable to update this information. Will this be an issue? However, I have uploaded certificates for all my qualifications. Thanks


You need notify DIBP about incorrect answers, in myimmi account. 

In the forms 80/1221 you will also have to list all of your education.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

andreyx108b said:


> You need notify DIBP about incorrect answers, in myimmi account. In the forms 80/1221 you will also have to list all of your education.


Thanks Andrey,
So do I need to upload the form 80 right away, or should I only update the details of incorrect information, and wait for the CO to request form 80. 
Note that I haven't been assigned a CO yet.


----------



## andreyx108b

dhawalNpatel said:


> Thanks Andrey, So do I need to upload the form 80 right away, or should I only update the details of incorrect information, and wait for the CO to request form 80. Note that I haven't been assigned a CO yet.


 Ib regards to the form 80, Its up to you, COs quite often do ask for it, so if you are aiming for a direct grant - then upload it, if you are OK to wait when and if CO requests it, upload it then.


----------



## naveedahmed1983

*Employment Verfication*
guyz, i have given reference of two employers, they have called my previous employer for verification, but not the current employer. Anyone has expereinced the same? will they call the current one later sometime or what?


----------



## Heywb

xsimio said:


> I called them, the guys this time did not even wanted to take a look on the file. He was very rude and said that they do not provide any update over the phone and I should wait until a CO will contact us.
> 
> Last time I called, two weeks ago, they opened the file and looked at the status, and told me to call again around this time if no update.


Hi xsimio,

Which immigration office it was, adelade, brisbane or any other ?


----------



## Heywb

Majician said:


> Thanks but I don't think it will workout for me, they have more than 2000 Employees working and they will verify based on the facts, lets wait and see, is your friend working in Pakistan? Or abroad??


He is working with me in pakistan, Same location and office


----------



## Jeeten#80

Verification is very subjective and depends on case to case basis.


So they might call Current or previous employers or might NOT call at all.






naveedahmed1983 said:


> *Employment Verfication*
> guyz, i have given reference of two employers, they have called my previous employer for verification, but not the current employer. Anyone has expereinced the same? will they call the current one later sometime or what?


----------



## bharat_17an

Hi Guys,

Can anyone help me with the details of applying the child PR, me n my wife are PR holders. My kid is 1.5month old.need details abt the timelines, cost and procedure


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Refer these links*


*Children born to a permanent resident of Australia*


*Child visa (subclass 101)*





bharat_17an said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone help me with the details of applying the child PR, me n my wife are PR holders. My kid is 1.5month old.need details abt the timelines, cost and procedure


----------



## krish4aus

Hi seniors,

I want to check on the below while filling my visa, I hope I get an invite next month and preparing my documents now.

1) Can we submit payslip only from the time that ACS considered as 'relevant' or should we get from start of work. I read that it is okay to submit from relevant work experience.
2) Same question for Bank statement
3) I have almost all my tax returns & Form 16 apart from 1 year. Will it create a problem and what is the main purpose of providing tax return?

Grateful for any assistance and feedback.


----------



## Jeeten#80

1 - Yes, but we never know IF CO ask for more details. As it is subjective and mostly based on case to case basis.

2 - Same as above.

3 - Ideally it shouldn't create a problem. By providing more documentary evidence we fortify our application.





krish4aus said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> I want to check on the below while filling my visa, I hope I get an invite next month and preparing my documents now.
> 
> 1) Can we submit payslip only from the time that ACS considered as 'relevant' or should we get from start of work. I read that it is okay to submit from relevant work experience.
> 2) Same question for Bank statement
> 3) I have almost all my tax returns & Form 16 apart from 1 year. Will it create a problem and what is the main purpose of providing tax return?
> 
> Grateful for any assistance and feedback.


----------



## bharat_17an

Jeeten#80 said:


> 1 - Yes, but we never know IF CO ask for more details. As it is subjective and mostly based on case to case basis.
> 
> 2 - Same as above.
> 
> 3 - Ideally it shouldn't create a problem. By providing more documentary evidence we fortify our application.



Hey Jeeten,

Wht happened to ur PR.. is it still time taking or a delay from urside??


----------



## bharat_17an

Heywb said:


> Hi xsimio,
> 
> Which immigration office it was, adelade, brisbane or any other ?



gotta wait buddy, it takes atleast 3months. its a miracle to get with a verfication 

Dont be in a hurry...ull get wait for couple of days.. its christmas time there... try calling them in 2nd week of jan


----------



## sachin_noida

Hello Friends,

I had applied PCC on 14-12-2015 and Police verification happened on 20-12-2015
Today I got a call from a person who told me that he is from Local intelligence and wants to meet me tomorrow regarding PCC. Is this normal or kind of a fake thing? He told me that PCC goes to intelligence after police verification. Please guide me......


----------



## xsimio

bharat_17an said:


> gotta wait buddy, it takes atleast 3months. its a miracle to get with a verfication
> 
> Dont be in a hurry...ull get wait for couple of days.. its christmas time there... try calling them in 2nd week of jan


I cannot wait because I have a work contract and employer (government company) is pushing to start. It was supposed to start on 1 December.

I am assigned to Adelaide Office.


----------



## xsimio

bharat_17an said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone help me with the details of applying the child PR, me n my wife are PR holders. My kid is 1.5month old.need details abt the timelines, cost and procedure


Was your child born in Australia? If yes, the child will get citizenship.


----------



## usmansshaikh

Hello Everyone, 

Pleased to inform that we got our grants(myself, wife and kid) yesterday afternoon. Thank you to all forum members who have been so helpful to me throughout the process. Now comes the part to decide on the move. For now time to celebrate the new year gift from DIBP as its a big surprise and wasnt expecting the grant today at all!!


----------



## andreyx108b

usmansshaikh said:


> Hello Everyone, Pleased to inform that we got our grants(myself, wife and kid) yesterday afternoon. Thank you to all forum members who have been so helpful to me throughout the process. Now comes the part to decide on the move. For now time to celebrate the new year gift from DIBP as its a big surprise and wasnt expecting the grant today at all!!


Congrats! Please update the tracker  and happy new year!


----------



## usmansshaikh

I forgot my immitracker password :S


----------



## civil189

sachin_noida said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I had applied PCC on 14-12-2015 and Police verification happened on 20-12-2015
> 
> Today I got a call from a person who told me that he is from Local intelligence and wants to meet me tomorrow regarding PCC. Is this normal or kind of a fake thing? He told me that PCC goes to intelligence after police verification. Please guide me......




It's a normal thing... He is right... Meet him and offer some sweets.. U know and it will work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ktoda

usmansshaikh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Pleased to inform that we got our grants(myself, wife and kid) yesterday afternoon. Thank you to all forum members who have been so helpful to me throughout the process. Now comes the part to decide on the move. For now time to celebrate the new year gift from DIBP as its a big surprise and wasnt expecting the grant today at all!!


Congratulations....
I think we both are in same page. Is your baby is new born ? is that the reason they kept on hold ?


----------



## cozmopravesh

sachin_noida said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I had applied PCC on 14-12-2015 and Police verification happened on 20-12-2015
> Today I got a call from a person who told me that he is from Local intelligence and wants to meet me tomorrow regarding PCC. Is this normal or kind of a fake thing? He told me that PCC goes to intelligence after police verification. Please guide me......



If police verification has happened why he wants to meet you?

If you were not present at home when Verification Officer visited your house, then he is right. You must visit his office with your ID cards and address proof.

He may seek some bribe from you, however, I would suggest not to offer any money and just be polite and friendly.

Please do not uphold the bribe culture PLEASE


----------



## Jeeten#80

I'm waiting for my Wife's PCC from PSK. Expect to get it by next week.

Rest all in place per CO request.

Thanks for asking.




bharat_17an said:


> Hey Jeeten,
> 
> Wht happened to ur PR.. is it still time taking or a delay from urside??


----------



## Umas

Jeeten,

By looking at your signature CO contacted you on 03/12/2015. Ideally within 28 days you should have submitted all the documented requested by CO.

Since, 28 days time frame is already over, Did you request for more days to upload your wife's PCC.

And if yes, what reason you gave to CO i.e for delay in uploading the PCC.

I am in the same situation hence asking.

thanks,
Umas



Jeeten#80 said:


> I'm waiting for my Wife's PCC from PSK. Expect to get it by next week.
> 
> Rest all in place per CO request.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


----------



## sfahmed

AOA

Guys need some help i am filling 17 steps Visa form on Immi account and my wife has not yet appeared in IELTS can i fill that as she has Functional english and not yet appeard in english exam in past 12 months. then after submitting the Visa form can i add her IELTS result after submitting ?

Regards
Furqan


----------



## Jeeten#80

I haven't requested for more days. As within these 28 days you either have to upload the requested document or share an evidence that you have applied for the said document.

So I just uploaded/emailed the PCC application receipt.


*REF:* IMMI s56 Request for More Information.pdf

Read the above PDF carefully which you might have received from the CO. Section - "Information from another person or organisation".

_You must provide us with evidence, within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter, that you have requested the information from the other person or organisation. When the other person or organisation gives you the information you must then give it to us as soon as possible._






Umas said:


> Jeeten,
> 
> By looking at your signature CO contacted you on 03/12/2015. Ideally within 28 days you should have submitted all the documented requested by CO.
> 
> Since, 28 days time frame is already over, Did you request for more days to upload your wife's PCC.
> 
> And if yes, what reason you gave to CO i.e for delay in uploading the PCC.
> 
> I am in the same situation hence asking.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


----------



## Umas

Ok. I don't see the those in my IMMI s56 Request for More Information.pdf.

I see the following ... 
----------------------------------------
*Timeframe for response*
You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
letter. You should provide your response in writing. 

Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day
it was transmitted.

If you do not reply within the timeframe specified above your application may be decided
without the department taking any action to obtain the requested information. If you are
unable to provide this information within this time you should contact us using the contact
details provided below.
-----------------------------------------

So, confused as to what to do. 


thanks,
Umas



Jeeten#80 said:


> I haven't requested for more days. As within these 28 days you either have to upload the requested document or share an evidence that you have applied for the said document.
> 
> So I just uploaded/emailed the PCC application receipt.
> 
> 
> *REF:* IMMI s56 Request for More Information.pdf
> 
> Read the above PDF carefully which you might have received from the CO. Section - "Information from another person or organisation".
> 
> _You must provide us with evidence, within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter, that you have requested the information from the other person or organisation. When the other person or organisation gives you the information you must then give it to us as soon as possible._


----------



## usmansshaikh

Ktoda said:


> Congratulations....
> I think we both are in same page. Is your baby is new born ? is that the reason they kept on hold ?



Hi Ktoda,

Thank you for the wishes ...Yes we have very similar case I see...baby is newborn ... but I see your PCC and Medicals were done long time back...your grant may come quickly in 2 weeks but you will get little time to travel...I did PCC in october, and medicals in Nov and got IED for Oct 2016...


----------



## usmansshaikh

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats! Please update the tracker  and happy new year!


Thanks! and a happy new year to you as well


----------



## Jeeten#80

No need to worry.

Its a 3 page document for me.


Just share the PCC receipt.




> *Information from another person or organisation*
> 
> In this request we have asked you to provide information from another person or organisation about your health, your ability to satisfy public interest visa criteria (including your character and police history), your English proficiency, or your skills or qualifications. You are allowed to take longer than the period specified above to provide this information to us.
> 
> You must provide us with evidence, within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter, that you have requested the information from the other person or organisation. When the other person or organisation gives you the information you must then give it to us as soon as possible.
> 
> For any other information requested from you, if you do not reply within the timeframe
> specified above under “Timeframe for response” your application may be decided without the department taking any action to obtain the requested information. If you are unable to provide this information within this time you should contact me using the contact details below.







Umas said:


> Ok. I don't see the those in my IMMI s56 Request for More Information.pdf.
> 
> I see the following ...
> ----------------------------------------
> *Timeframe for response*
> You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
> letter. You should provide your response in writing.
> 
> Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
> As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day
> it was transmitted.
> 
> If you do not reply within the timeframe specified above your application may be decided
> without the department taking any action to obtain the requested information. If you are
> unable to provide this information within this time you should contact us using the contact
> details provided below.
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> So, confused as to what to do.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


----------



## sfahmed

AOA

Usman i have the same situation but my doctor is saying that my wife can have medicals during the pregnancy. but i wanted to know that can we add baby after the grant? plus they will not have any issues in granting visa if we provide them complete scans and medical right?

Regards
Furqan


----------



## Ktoda

usmansshaikh said:


> Hi Ktoda,
> 
> Thank you for the wishes ...Yes we have very similar case I see...baby is newborn ... but I see your PCC and Medicals were done long time back...your grant may come quickly in 2 weeks but you will get little time to travel...I did PCC in october, and medicals in Nov and got IED for Oct 2016...


Yes. For PCC, I was bit more early and Medicals, I completed after lodging the visa. Bit tensed that I have very little time to travel. 

I requested CO to consider my new born baby travelling conditions and they replied my AUS PCC expires on 06/Mar/2016, India police clearance expires on 12/Feb/2016 and my spouse police clearance expires 02/Feb /2016 and my medicals expires on 24/Mar/2016 and below is CO reply: 

_If your daughter’s medicals are completed before these dates we can still finalise the application and a notice is sent with your notification letter regarding Initial Entry Dates and if you are not able to meet the date, which you will need to carry with you when checking in at the airport and on arrival into Australia.

If you wish to undergo new medicals please advise us so that a new HAP ID can be provided however you and your wife, will also then need to apply for new police clearances and as you are aware there will be a significant cost to undergo all the checks again. _

As per the above stmt, I understand the CO gives special notice to me which I have to carry to Airport and on arrival to Australia, incase if I am not able to meet the IED. But its all depends on CO about my case :| :|


----------



## Umas

Ok... for me it is 4 page document .. with last page being completely blank. 

may those things are removed at the later stage .. because it is not is not available in my pdf. 

Anyways will share the PCC acknowledgement receipt with CO.


thanks,
Umas



Jeeten#80 said:


> No need to worry.
> 
> Its a 3 page document for me.
> 
> 
> Just share the PCC receipt.


----------



## usmansshaikh

sfahmed said:


> AOA
> 
> Usman i have the same situation but my doctor is saying that my wife can have medicals during the pregnancy. but i wanted to know that can we add baby after the grant? plus they will not have any issues in granting visa if we provide them complete scans and medical right?
> 
> Regards
> Furqan



Dear sfahmed,

If you plan to travel to australia and have the baby born there then it is okay to get the grants for yourself first and then have the baby born in australia, however this is a risky option as there is no fixed timeline to get grant and baby might get born here

In case you plan to have the baby here and get the grant and then apply for visa for the baby then it will take 1 to 1.5 years and extra cost to get child visa

Unless you are very very eager to travel to australia immediately after grant, I strongly suggest not to go for medicals and wait for baby to be born before doing the medicals and do all the medicals together, that way your baby is born here and is added to the application free of charge and all of you get grants together.


----------



## usmansshaikh

Ktoda said:


> Yes. For PCC, I was bit more early and Medicals, I completed after lodging the visa. Bit tensed that I have very little time to travel.
> 
> I requested CO to consider my new born baby travelling conditions and they replied my AUS PCC expires on 06/Mar/2016, India police clearance expires on 12/Feb/2016 and my spouse police clearance expires 02/Feb /2016 and my medicals expires on 24/Mar/2016 and below is CO reply:
> 
> _If your daughter’s medicals are completed before these dates we can still finalise the application and a notice is sent with your notification letter regarding Initial Entry Dates and if you are not able to meet the date, which you will need to carry with you when checking in at the airport and on arrival into Australia.
> 
> If you wish to undergo new medicals please advise us so that a new HAP ID can be provided however you and your wife, will also then need to apply for new police clearances and as you are aware there will be a significant cost to undergo all the checks again. _
> 
> 
> As per the above stmt, I understand the CO gives special notice to me which I have to carry to Airport and on arrival to Australia, incase if I am not able to meet the IED



One of my friends got 2 weeks timeline to travel which was very impractical, he emailed the CO and requested to extend the IED, since there was very little time and he did not get response from CO in time, he travelled within the IED anyway, however after 2 weeks, he got response from CO where his IED was extended by 4 years. Maybe you can request the CO for extension and it doesnt make sense to spend money to get medicals and PCC again...


----------



## Ktoda

Yes, agreed and even I feel the same as its not correct going for medicals and PCC again which will take some more time. Hope your friend might got depressed after reaching AUS in such a hurry and getting extension of IED for 4 years after reaching AUS.

In case, if I too got in this situation where I got only 2 weeks time to travel, I will call CO and explain my situation to extend my IED instead of mailing and waiting for reply. Ofcourse, I will mail the CO and then I will talk to them politely.


----------



## usmansshaikh

Ktoda said:


> Yes, agreed and even I feel its not correct going for medicals and PCC again which will take some more time. Hope your friend might got depressed after reaching AUS in such a hurry and getting extension of IED for 4 years.
> 
> In case if I too got in this situation where I got only 2 weeks time, I will call CO and explain my situation to extend my IED instead of mailing and waiting for reply. Ofcourse, I will mail the CO and then I will talk to them politely.



Yes, hopefully should work, your IED would be around feb 2016 i believe. All the best for it.


----------



## Umas

Jeeten,


Btw, can we click 'information provided' button after sharing PCC receipt with CO?

OR 

we need to wait for actual PCC to be uploaded/shared before clicking 'information provided' button?

thanks,
Umas




Jeeten#80 said:


> No need to worry.
> 
> Its a 3 page document for me.
> 
> 
> Just share the PCC receipt.


----------



## Jeeten#80

We will have to wait until we upload the PCC in the IMMI account before clicking the *Information provided* button.


Also noticed that "_IMMI s56 Request for More Information.pdf_" document is a 4 - pager document with the last page as empty.




Umas said:


> Jeeten,
> 
> 
> Btw, can we click 'information provided' button after sharing PCC receipt with CO?
> 
> OR
> 
> we need to wait for actual PCC to be uploaded/shared before clicking 'information provided' button?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


----------



## civil189

Guys
Went for pcc at PSK Ghaziabad 
Passport address different from current address for me n my wife 
Applied with photo attested passbook of bank
As we didn't have our names in each other's passport so wife has to go for pcc as single, my name was to be removed as I filled during filling the form
They have given the receipt and said Police verification to be done
When to contact police station, no Sms service
What document do police verify?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

alittlehelpneeded said:


> Is it normal for Pakistani applicants to be referred to the "Bupa Medical Visa Services"?


I've uploaded everything that was 'requested'. Does this mean I have done everything on my end?

Should I go ahead and click information provided? This one thing is bugging me.


----------



## Hope1112

sfahmed said:


> AOA
> 
> Usman i have the same situation but my doctor is saying that my wife can have medicals during the pregnancy. but i wanted to know that can we add baby after the grant? plus they will not have any issues in granting visa if we provide them complete scans and medical right?
> 
> Regards
> Furqan



Hi sfahmed 

We had the same situation as yours, when my husband lodged the visa i was 5 month pregnant (October 2015), we did our medicals after the lodge and i had the x-ray done with a protective shield which the docotor said is completely fine. Medicals were uploaded before CO was assigned and we got our grant on the 24th Dec, IED according to medicals Oct 2016 and now we are flying to Australia 1st week of Feb 2016 to give birth there Insha'Allah


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

So I've submitted everything that was required and clicked 'information provided'. Stuff that was required from the GSM and stuff I already knew from before. Assessment in progress. I hope they maintain contact.


----------



## vikaschandra

Hope and wish all of us on the waiting list get to see the 2017 NYE's fireworks at Sydney Harobour. Happy New Year and Thanks to Everyone on the Forum. 

Warm Regards,
VikasChandra


----------



## murtza4u

Happy New Year to everybody ....

KeeDa, Jaten or other experts. Kindly share any thread where people can ask questions who already got their grant and starting their preparation to move to oz....


----------



## babytux

I was afraid of this exact situation happening to me. But fortunately my 457 transfer came a day before the PR.

I think the best thing to do is to call them (search this forum and you can find the number). Beaware that you might have to wait for a while before they answer the phone (I had to wait 30 minutes or more!!). Also they might be off for holidays.

Good luck with getting a refund. It's not a small amount of money.



Rennie said:


> Hi
> 
> Below is my case info. I wanted to know how to get refund.
> Seniors please suggest what I should do.
> 
> I lodged my PR Visa on 18th July 2015 and got the grant on 10th November 2015.
> Meanwhile I applied for 457 Visa on 22nd September expecting it to arrive before last week of October as I had to join a job on 2nd November.
> 
> But the vice versa happened as my PR Visa was granted on 10th November and before I could react to my 457 I received the grant on 11th November. As 457 came the next day it cancelled my 189 Visa only for me.
> 
> My employer in an effort to help me get back my PR presented the case to DIBP and they were informed that 457 could not be revoked but i should reapply PR again which will be expedited.
> 
> So I went ahead and reappplied my PR on 18th december and got the grant the same day hours after lodging the Visa.
> 
> Now I have a PR as 457 got cancelled. I need to get the PR fees refunded for me as I had to apply twice.
> Could you please suggest what exactly I should do to get the refund.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rennie


----------



## Jeeten#80

Police will ask for multiple Address proof documents and also the documents that you submitted at the time of applying for PCC. 


Wait for at-least 1 of week from PCC application date before approaching the concerned police station (rest all depends on the efficiency of concerned police station).





civil189 said:


> Guys
> Went for pcc at PSK Ghaziabad
> Passport address different from current address for me n my wife
> Applied with photo attested passbook of bank
> As we didn't have our names in each other's passport so wife has to go for pcc as single, my name was to be removed as I filled during filling the form
> They have given the receipt and said Police verification to be done
> When to contact police station, no Sms service
> What document do police verify?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cozmopravesh

murtza4u said:


> Happy New Year to everybody ....
> 
> KeeDa, Jaten or other experts. Kindly share any thread where people can ask questions who already got their grant and starting their preparation to move to oz....



Here you go ---->

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/923362-travelling-australia-2016-gang.html


----------



## murtza4u

cozmopravesh said:


> Here you go ---->
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/923362-travelling-australia-2016-gang.html


Thanks a lot


----------



## sumitrb

Wishing everyone a very happy new year 2016


----------



## JamesSultan

Dear All,

Happy New Year. I have 2 questions and will appreciate your comments on it.

1. While filling up my education details in EOI, i am running out of space in some text boxes. For Example, my university name is quite long and the text box doesn't allows me to enter its complete name. What should i do in this case?

2. How easy it is to change the partner information after receiving an ITA _(Before submitting a visa application)_? For Example: In my EOI, if i mention that i do not want to include my spouse in my application and then later after receiving ITA, i decide to include her in my application. Is it just a matter to mentioning her in my visa application or is there another way?


----------



## Cgarik

dhawalNpatel said:


> Thanks Andrey,
> So do I need to upload the form 80 right away, or should I only update the details of incorrect information, and wait for the CO to request form 80.
> Note that I haven't been assigned a CO yet.[/QU
> 
> Its better to fill form 80 & 1221 , as there is missing information. It cut shorts time


----------



## oz_rockz

Hi Friends! I have a small query. I have traveled to Muscat on a express 21 days visa after applying for my Australian PR. I am still in Muscat even as I write this. 
Do I have to update the CO about this current visit out of the country?


----------



## andreyx108b

oz_rockz said:


> Hi Friends! I have a small query. I have traveled to Muscat on a express 21 days visa after applying for my Australian PR. I am still in Muscat even as I write this. Do I have to update the CO about this current visit out of the country?


How long are you there for?


----------



## oz_rockz

andreyx108b said:


> How long are you there for?


21 days.


----------



## andreyx108b

oz_rockz said:


> 21 days.


I don't think short holidays need to be reported, as there is no changes to your circumstances. 

Having said that however, other members prefer to notify COs about it - by submitting change of circumstances form available via immi account now.


----------



## Shah Zaib

A bit worried right now. No contact whatsoever since the date of visa lodgement which is 04-11-2015. No employment verification or at least not any that i know of. Moreover, i haven't received any "Assessment Commenced" mail. Seeing the trend on forum and immitracker, I feel some application go in to the loophole or is there something else. Your comments will be highly appreciated.


----------



## wolfskin

Wish you all a wonderful year ahead. May all your hopes, dreams come true this year. I just returned from a short vacation. And I think it's not necessary to inform CO about this short trip/ outside India.
BTW there is no further communication from CO after 4/12/2015 since I have fulfilled the initial request. Wish you all a very best of luck . Happy New Year !!!


----------



## civil189

Guys
I have read that validity of PR is for five years , after that one has to re apply under resident return visa
Is it true what is the validity of that visa and is the process same as to get PR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TakinDecent

civil189 said:


> Guys
> I have read that validity of PR is for five years , after that one has to re apply under resident return visa
> Is it true what is the validity of that visa and is the process same as to get PR
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you spent at least two years in Australia during those five years, you will get a 5 year visa.

If you spent less then that but can prove that you have a connection to Australia (Family, Job, Property etc.) then you will get it for a few months.


----------



## sameerb

Dear Majician or any Expat in Saudi Arabia,

I just got Endorsement letter from Pakistan Embassy for Police certificate. Just need to confirm which MOFA office will attest it. I live in Khobar. One MOFA office I know is on highway opposite to King Fahad Park, Dammam. However, I have heard there are other mOFA offices too in Dammam.
Any idea which MOFA office to get this letter attested from?

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> Dear Majician or any Expat in Saudi Arabia,
> 
> I just got Endorsement letter from Pakistan Embassy for Police certificate. Just need to confirm which MOFA office will attest it. I live in Khobar. One MOFA office I know is on highway opposite to King Fahad Park, Dammam. However, I have heard there are other mOFA offices too in Dammam.
> Any idea which MOFA office to get this letter attested from?
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


Brother I don't have idea for Dammam, just know that now you cannot pay cash in MOFA, you have to pay online before going to MOFA 30 Sr. for each document


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> Brother I don't have idea for Dammam, just know that now you cannot pay cash in MOFA, you have to pay online before going to MOFA 30 Sr. for each document


Ok, Thanks. Are you sure about its fee is SR 30/ doc?

Since its just 1 letter I guess it will be just 30 for me.


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> Ok, Thanks. Are you sure about its fee is SR 30/ doc?
> 
> Since its just 1 letter I guess it will be just 30 for me.


Yes I just did 3 weeks back


----------



## Ashuaust

Hello guys 
A very happy new year to all.
Need one help pls
What are the options to pay visa fees?
Except CC..
Bcz I need to pay around 3lakh Indian currency and I don't have that big limit in my CC
PLS HELP


----------



## amarjagadish

*Passport all Pages*

Hi Friends
Do I need upload all pages of a passport (immigration stamps)

Is this being asked my CO (or) its mandatory at 1st Place?


----------



## sameerb

I am trying to pay through my bank for MOFA attestation what payment category should I choose??


----------



## sameerb

@ Majician

I am trying to pay through my bank for MOFA attestation . But I can't find any payment category relevant to attestation. its all about family visa request or driving license etc.
what payment category should I choose??


----------



## andreyx108b

amarjagadish said:


> Hi Friends Do I need upload all pages of a passport (immigration stamps) Is this being asked my CO (or) its mandatory at 1st Place?



Just bio pages are enough.


----------



## vikaschandra

Ashuaust said:


> Hello guys
> A very happy new year to all.
> Need one help pls
> What are the options to pay visa fees?
> Except CC..
> Bcz I need to pay around 3lakh Indian currency and I don't have that big limit in my CC
> PLS HELP


You can get a Travel Card/Forex Card from ICICI Bank that can be used for payment of the visa fees.


----------



## gaus

Ashuaust said:


> Hello guys
> A very happy new year to all.
> Need one help pls
> What are the options to pay visa fees?
> Except CC..
> Bcz I need to pay around 3lakh Indian currency and I don't have that big limit in my CC
> PLS HELP


You can get a travel card,it's the easiest way also the cross currency currency conversion charges are not applicable.


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> Yes I just did 3 weeks back


I am trying to pay online through SAAB bank account for MOFA attestation . But I can't find any payment category relevant to attestation. its all about family visa request or driving license etc.
what payment category should I choose??

Or if u paid through another bank account tell me banks name I will take assistance from any of my colleague


----------



## Jasan85

Hi I heard that 189 score 60 for IT students going to be changed. Is that true ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Jasan85 said:


> Hi I heard that 189 score 60 for IT students going to be changed. Is that true ?


Where did you heard that? Any articles?


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> I am trying to pay online through SAAB bank account for MOFA attestation . But I can't find any payment category relevant to attestation. its all about family visa request or driving license etc.
> what payment category should I choose??
> 
> Or if u paid through another bank account tell me banks name I will take assistance from any of my colleague


I paid through SABB, but it did not appear until you goto MOFA website, select attestation service, from then onwards it is in arabic, take help from someone and once finished you will receive sms from MOFA with bill number.

Then goto SABB, payments, add from company, MOFA (biller code in the message), and when you are done you will se 30Sr. Payable.

Pay and take print or atleast take snapshot so you have the request number and goto MOFA for attestation. 

PHEW.....very tiring job !!


----------



## Jasan85

andreyx108b said:


> Jasan85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I heard that 189 score 60 for IT students going to be changed. Is that true ?
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you heard that? Any articles?
Click to expand...

Hi I heard it from my graduated friends. Accounting 70 and IT 65 are the new scores. Is that true ? Can anyone give credible evidence to me ? Thank u


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> I paid through SABB, but it did not appear until you goto MOFA website, select attestation service, from then onwards it is in arabic, take help from someone and once finished you will receive sms from MOFA with bill number.
> 
> Then goto SABB, payments, add from company, MOFA (biller code in the message), and when you are done you will se 30Sr. Payable.
> 
> Pay and take print or atleast take snapshot so you have the request number and goto MOFA for attestation.
> 
> PHEW.....very tiring job !!


Thank you 

Just got it attested, now next destination! Police station 

weird thing happened. They asked for cash and didn't considered my evidence of online payment.


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> Thank you
> 
> Just got it attested, now next destination! Police station
> 
> weird thing happened. They asked for cash and didn't considered my evidence of online payment.


Since the system is new and they are facing problems, they sometimes ask for cash, I told you before time just to avoid problems in MOFA


----------



## Shah Zaib

A bit worried right now. No contact whatsoever since the date of visa lodgement which is 04-11-2015. No employment verification or at least not any that i know of. Moreover, i haven't received any "Assessment Commenced" mail. Seeing the trend on forum and immitracker, I feel some application go in to the loophole or is there something else. Your comments will be highly appreciated.


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

Shah Zaib said:


> A bit worried right now. No contact whatsoever since the date of visa lodgement which is 04-11-2015. No employment verification or at least not any that i know of. Moreover, i haven't received any "Assessment Commenced" mail. Seeing the trend on forum and immitracker, I feel some application go in to the loophole or is there something else. Your comments will be highly appreciated.


Not heard of something like this before, but it is worth checking your 'Application Inbox' again.


----------



## andreyx108b

Shah Zaib said:


> A bit worried right now. No contact whatsoever since the date of visa lodgement which is 04-11-2015. No employment verification or at least not any that i know of. Moreover, i haven't received any "Assessment Commenced" mail. Seeing the trend on forum and immitracker, I feel some application go in to the loophole or is there something else. Your comments will be highly appreciated.


Its quite normal. I have seen dozens of people who were waiting for CO contact/grant for more than 90 days.


----------



## Ktoda

Shah Zaib said:


> A bit worried right now. No contact whatsoever since the date of visa lodgement which is 04-11-2015. No employment verification or at least not any that i know of. Moreover, i haven't received any "Assessment Commenced" mail. Seeing the trend on forum and immitracker, I feel some application go in to the loophole or is there something else. Your comments will be highly appreciated.


No need to worry but its strange to hear. For me I lodged on 19-Mar-2015 and CO allocated in the month of May 2015 which is peak working time. Considering the same with you and added Christmas and New Year holidays, I feel please wait for another 4-5 days and still not able to see any CO assigned call the DIBP and explain your situation. All the best


----------



## Majician

Guys ! Time to see some grants rolling !


----------



## andreyx108b

Majician said:


> Guys ! Time to see some grants rolling !


Yeah about to


----------



## faizan93

andreyx108b said:


> Yeah about to


andrey good luck bro.. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

faizan93 said:


> andrey good luck bro..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Thanks very much  

you too bro!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Good luck all let's see what 2016 will give us ray:?ray:?ray:?ray:?


----------



## vutukuricm

Hi all,

I have received the EOI invite on 18-DEC-2015 and submitted my application and related supporting documents but for medicals. I have done medicals on 31-DEC-2015 and hopefully they will be uploaded some by Tuesday or Wednesday this week.

I am not sure whether case officer has been assigned to my application or not. How would we know that? 

Thanks,
Mouli


----------



## a73210

Has anyone got any communication from Immi guys in past few days?


----------



## haisergeant

Today, 04/01, I heard someone said the border office will back to work. Is that right, everybody?

Thanks


----------



## a73210

I just called them and was informed that they are working and I need to be patient. :confused2:


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

a73210 said:


> I just called them and was informed that they are working and I need to be patient. :confused2:


Hi a73210,
Can you please list your visa lodging date and CO contact date if you don't mind.


----------



## a73210

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Hi a73210,
> Can you please list your visa lodging date and CO contact date if you don't mind.


Sure!! Visa lodging date is 10th Oct and CO contact there is 16th Nov. I thought I already had it in my signatures


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

a73210 said:


> Sure!! Visa lodging date is 10th Oct and CO contact there is 16th Nov. I thought I already had it in my signatures


Sorry I was not able to figure out properly.
Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## vutukuricm

will they roll out grants on specific dates just like EOI or they do it on daily basis?


----------



## kenny_lowe23

vutukuricm said:


> will they roll out grants on specific dates just like EOI or they do it on daily basis?


It's on a daily basis


----------



## shashiamar

a73210 said:


> Sure!! Visa lodging date is 10th Oct and CO contact there is 16th Nov. I thought I already had it in my signatures


Hi,

Can you please advise me the contact number which you used to reach the processing department.I have uploaded all my docs on 21st Dec and waiting for a positive response.

Earlier I was assigned with a CO from Adelide ( May be Team 6 ) on 30 Nov 2015.

Your advise is much appreciated.


----------



## cozmopravesh

shashiamar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please advise me the contact number which you used to reach the processing department.I have uploaded all my docs on 21st Dec and waiting for a positive response.
> 
> Earlier I was assigned with a CO from Adelide ( May be Team 6 ) on 30 Nov 2015.
> 
> Your advise is much appreciated.



It's better for you to wait and wait. Even if you make a call you would hear the same response as the staff was on holidays ... there is lot of backlog.


----------



## nishantdhote

Got the Grant today


----------



## samjhibaschhu1

nishantdhote said:


> Got the Grant today


Congratulations Nishant.


----------



## prasannakp84

The 2016 grants have started rolling in.. Congrats 



nishantdhote said:


> Got the Grant today


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends
I checked my email today and was expecting another notification from 'expat forum', but instead, it was a grant email waiting in my inbox. All thanks and praise to God.


----------



## prasannakp84

When we get our 189 Visa grant, is it just a PDF document which contains our name and passport number? Is that the only document apart from the passport, that we need to carry while we are travelling to Australia?


----------



## ash36

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> I checked my email today and was expecting another notification from 'expat forum', but instead, it was a grant email waiting in my inbox. All thanks and praise to God.


wow..congrats


----------



## gaus

nishantdhote said:


> Got the Grant today


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## gaus

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> I checked my email today and was expecting another notification from 'expat forum', but instead, it was a grant email waiting in my inbox. All thanks and praise to God.


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## seledi

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> I checked my email today and was expecting another notification from 'expat forum', but instead, it was a grant email waiting in my inbox. All thanks and praise to God.


Congrats
Any employment verification??

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Congrats guys :tada::tada::tada:


----------



## shrif

Congrats


----------



## Ktoda

nishantdhote said:


> Got the Grant today


That's a great news to hear. Congratulations Nishanth and all the best for your next steps


----------



## Jai.kumar

nishantdhote said:


> Got the Grant today


Congratulations!!! Can you please confirm how did you come to know about the employment verification? Do they keep us in loop while con tactic the HR?

Regards,
JK


----------



## 3sh

ssenapathy said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your quick reply.
> 
> Request you to help with Few more queries.
> 
> 
> 1. I have not transferred any money/transactions from my bank account to her account till now. One time I have deposited money of 5 lakhs to one of her account directly. Later, she has withdrew that amount for her expenses. She is also getting my father's pension amount of Rs.1000 monthly to that account as well. If I produce the statement of last one year for this account alone, Will the statement be sufficient for the Case Officer? Please advise.


Hope that 5 lakhs transfer date falls within this year. Or else, do another transfer of considerable amount and take that statement Notary Signed before you submit.

5 Lakhs equals to 10K AUD. This should be a sufficient fund for person who is a dependent. I think it should be enough for the CO to see your mother as your dependent. 

Lets see what others say about this.....


----------



## sandipgp

congrats Blue Sunshine and Nishanth.


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats!! To those who got a grant!!!


----------



## blue-sunshine

Thanks all. No employment verification as I had not claimed any points for experience.


----------



## Heywb

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> I checked my email today and was expecting another notification from 'expat forum', but instead, it was a grant email waiting in my inbox. All thanks and praise to God.


Great.. Congrats dear


----------



## Heywb

nishantdhote said:


> Got the Grant today


Congratulations mate


----------



## Heywb

blue-sunshine said:


> Thanks all. No employment verification as I had not claimed any points for experience.


Can you please share what was your GSM office brisbane or adelaide. Thanks


----------



## Heywb

nishantdhote said:


> Got the Grant today


Hi, Can you please share what was your GSM office it was brisbane or adelaide ?


----------



## tt2

nishantdhote said:


> Got the Grant today


Congratulations Nishantdhote all the best with the journey ahead


----------



## tt2

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> I checked my email today and was expecting another notification from 'expat forum', but instead, it was a grant email waiting in my inbox. All thanks and praise to God.


Congratulations


----------



## Kirkoven

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!! To those who got a grant!!!


Hi Andrey,

Just a quick one. I noticed in your tracker that one person (username: llcharles) has got grant on 31st December. Yet, he is still under the "pink" category. Any reason for that?


----------



## andreyx108b

Kirkoven said:


> Hi Andrey, Just a quick one. I noticed in your tracker that one person (username: llcharles) has got grant on 31st December. Yet, he is still under the "pink" category. Any reason for that?


He did not change the status, it changes colour upon status change - will update it.


----------



## andreyx108b

Kirkoven said:


> Hi Andrey, Just a quick one. I noticed in your tracker that one person (username: llcharles) has got grant on 31st December. Yet, he is still under the "pink" category. Any reason for that?


All done now.


----------



## Kirkoven

andreyx108b said:


> All done now.


Thanks. Definitely, better now 

Now, nishantdhote and blue-sunshine should take a minute from their celebrations and update their status :lol:


----------



## andreyx108b

Kirkoven said:


> Thanks. Definitely, better now  Now, nishantdhote and blue-sunshine should take a minute from their celebrations and update their status :lol:


I think Nishant has already done


----------



## Kirkoven

andreyx108b said:


> I think Nishant has already done


Yes he did, actually.

But also showing under "pink" category! That's why I missed it.

I think that whenever grant date is indicated, the category should be automatically set by the system. 

One more thing, I noticed that there a duplicate entry for the username "6hassan".


----------



## sfahmed

AOA

Guys need some help i am filling 17 steps Visa form on Immi account and my wife has not yet appeared in IELTS can i fill that as she has Functional english and not yet appeard in english exam in past 12 months. then after submitting the Visa form can i add her IELTS result after submitting ?

Regards
Furqan


----------



## KeeDa

prasannakp84 said:


> When we get our 189 Visa grant, is it just a PDF document which contains our name and passport number? Is that the only document apart from the passport, that we need to carry while we are travelling to Australia?


Yep. That is all that you will need for the travel.


----------



## Ktoda

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> I checked my email today and was expecting another notification from 'expat forum', but instead, it was a grant email waiting in my inbox. All thanks and praise to God.


2016 4th Jan - Raining of grants started 
Congratulations Blue Shine. All the best for your next steps


----------



## Ktoda

sfahmed said:


> AOA
> 
> Guys need some help i am filling 17 steps Visa form on Immi account and my wife has not yet appeared in IELTS can i fill that as she has Functional english and not yet appeard in english exam in past 12 months. then after submitting the Visa form can i add her IELTS result after submitting ?
> 
> Regards
> Furqan


Hi Furqan,

If your are claiming points for your Spouse, then she has to appear for IELTS exam and you have to give the TRN number which will be at bottom right of the IELTS exam result. The Exams like IELTS, PTE should be given first before you submit the EOI but assuming you are filling your EOI not the VISA..


----------



## andreyx108b

Ktoda said:


> Hi Furqan, If your are claiming points for your Spouse, then she has to appear for IELTS exam and you have to give the TRN number which will be at bottom right of the IELTS exam result. The Exams like IELTS, PTE should be given first before you submit the EOI but assuming you are filling your EOI not the VISA..


Yes, when a CO will ask for proof of Functional English IELTS can be uploaded.


----------



## sfahmed

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, when a CO will ask for proof of Functional English IELTS can be uploaded.


AOA

Thanks guys i am not claiming her points, so i thank i can submit that when CO asks for the functional English Doc.

Regards
Furqan


----------



## sfahmed

Ktoda said:


> Hi Furqan,
> 
> If your are claiming points for your Spouse, then she has to appear for IELTS exam and you have to give the TRN number which will be at bottom right of the IELTS exam result. The Exams like IELTS, PTE should be given first before you submit the EOI but assuming you are filling your EOI not the VISA..


AOA

I have got the invite and i am filling my Visa Doc, and yes i am not claiming her points.
so that means i can sumbit doc when CO asks for it. after submitting the initial Visa form.

Regards
Furqan

+ACS 2nd March
+CAE 17th OCT
EOI Submitted 23rd Nov with 65 on 263111
Invitation 4 Dec 
Visa upload last date 02 feb 2016


----------



## sumitrb

congrats

All the best for the next stages

Regards
Sumit



nishantdhote said:


> Got the Grant today


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Happy new year everyone! Congrats nishant and blue sunshine. May the raining of grants continue in this beautiful new year!


----------



## shashiamar

Hi,

I got my invitation and lodged my Visa.Now assessment in progress.I happened to see my EA assessment and found that they have qualified me as an Airconditioning Engineer with ANZSCO code : 233512.But this code is referred to Mechanical Engineer in the list. Will I have any problem with CO during assessment or she understand that actually Airconditioning Engineer is classified as Mechanical Engineer.Can pls throw some lights on this.


----------



## Ktoda

sfahmed said:


> AOA
> 
> I have got the invite and i am filling my Visa Doc, and yes i am not claiming her points.
> so that means i can sumbit doc when CO asks for it. after submitting the initial Visa form.
> 
> Regards
> Furqan
> 
> +ACS 2nd March
> +CAE 17th OCT
> EOI Submitted 23rd Nov with 65 on 263111
> Invitation 4 Dec
> Visa upload last date 02 feb 2016


yes you can submit and check again all the relevant docs are uploaded to get the direct grant


----------



## sfahmed

Ktoda said:


> yes you can submit and check again all the relevant docs are uploaded to get the direct grant


AOA

I am in your situation wife is pregnant and baby is expected in May 2016  Insha Allah.
so i will submit everything except wife's medical and on CO's inquiry i will let them know that she is pregnant and put my case on hold till baby is born.
one more question before i will provide them the new born baby docs will they go through all the other uploaded docs that i have provided them? and take less time ?


----------



## gd2015

Hi
I just realised that while providing additional information in the email, I didn't mention my details like TRN No , Name, DOB as asked in the mail. 
I did upload the document in my immi account and pressed the 'Request complete' button.
Should I resend mail with my details or not?
Would not providing my details in the email response delay my case?


----------



## Ktoda

sfahmed said:


> AOA
> 
> I am in your situation wife is pregnant and baby is expected in May 2016  Insha Allah.
> so i will submit everything except wife's medical and on CO's inquiry i will let them know that she is pregnant and put my case on hold till baby is born.
> one more question before i will provide them the new born baby docs will they go through all the other uploaded docs that i have provided them? and take less time ?


That's really good news. When myself and my spouse received the HAP IDs, my spouse didn't go for X-Ray check and remaining all completed. The same I conveyed to CO and he/she asked for proof of pregnancy / LMP and EDD (Expected delivery date). They kept my case on HOLD till NOV 2015. So CO may ask for these proofs which you may have to provide and Please inform CO after submitting as it helps in many ways instead of waiting for CO reply. After baby delivery, you have to upload birth certificate, baby passport and after that CO gives you HAP ID for baby also to undergo medicals. After the hospital upload baby medicals, Waiting stage starts


----------



## sfahmed

Ktoda said:


> That's really good news. When myself and my spouse received the HAP IDs, my spouse didn't go for X-Ray check and remaining all completed. The same I conveyed to CO and he/she asked for proof of pregnancy / LMP and EDD (Expected delivery date). They kept my case on HOLD till NOV 2015. So CO may ask for these proofs which you may have to provide and Please inform CO after submitting as it helps in many ways instead of waiting for CO reply. After baby delivery, you have to upload birth certificate, baby passport and after that CO gives you HAP ID for baby also to undergo medicals. After the hospital upload baby medicals, Waiting stage starts


AOA

Thanks for the best wishes and all the guidance.
may you get the grant quickly 
but guys like you should stick to expat forum even after getting the grant because people like us need guidance 

Regards
Furqan


----------



## shashiamar

Hi,

Any Mechanical Enginner got EA assessment share your experience on the occupation you got qualified.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ali19

Hey Everyone, Happy New Year !!!
I lodged my 189 visa on 3rd Nov. with 60 points and I was advised to submit my form 80 and form 1221 by CO on 16th Nov. I submitted those forms on 21st nov. and today i got an email from 'Skilled Select' asking for following information from my form 80/1221.
1- how am i supporting myself now?? Please note that I am not working anywhere at the moment as I finished my masters in August 2015 from UK and still looking for jobs..
2- How was i supporting myself during masters as I had only about 6-8 months in which i didn't work??

My dad payed for my masters education and now, I am supporting myself from my savings. But, I do not have any active bank account at the moment as I am not using my account in UK anymore and my account in Pakistan was dormant because of no activity in the last 3 years. So Do I need to provide bank statement or any financial proof ?? or Can I just wrote them back that I am using own savings from earlier while I was working.

Any help will be highly appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## naga_me87

prasannakp84 said:


> When we get our 189 Visa grant, is it just a PDF document which contains our name and passport number? Is that the only document apart from the passport, that we need to carry while we are travelling to Australia?


Yes. Visa letter is required only until you board the flight. Once you in Australia they will know your visa status based on your passport. It's all electronic here. Paper visa so no stamping in passport .


----------



## indergreat

Congratz nishant and blue sunshine, ultimate new year gift for you guys .... enjoy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nishantdhote

indergreat said:


> Congratz nishant and blue sunshine, ultimate new year gift for you guys .... enjoy!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks a lot- although it would have been better if it had come on 31st  but anyways better late than never, will pray you will get it fast


----------



## Ktoda

sfahmed said:


> AOA
> 
> Thanks for the best wishes and all the guidance.
> may you get the grant quickly
> but guys like you should stick to expat forum even after getting the grant because people like us need guidance
> 
> Regards
> Furqan


Thank you  I am not such an expert to advice people but I can share all my thoughts, inputs to all in this forum so that it helps many.


----------



## Umas

H i


----------



## Forc3s

nishantdhote said:


> Got the Grant today


Congratulations pal


----------



## Umas

Hi 

Regarding my AFP national security check ...

It is close to one month since I received a mail from AFP that my security check letter is dispatched to Bangalore, India. But I have not received it. I strongly feel that it is lost or misplaced in transit. Because, for my spouse I just received it in just 10-12 days after I received the mail from them.

I sent a mail to them and asked them to share soft copy of the letter. They told me still wait for postal service and for security reasons they can't share the soft copy.

Did anyone face similar situation? Is there any alternate method to get the letter or can I ask AFP to directly share the security check letter with immi department.

Please help me with this query.

Thanks
Umas


----------



## Ktoda

Umas said:


> Hi
> 
> Regarding my AFP national security check ...
> 
> It is close to one month since I received a mail from AFP that my security check letter is dispatched to Bangalore, India. But I have not received it. I strongly feel that it is lost or misplaced in transit. Because, for my spouse I just received it in just 10-12 days after I received the mail from them.
> 
> I sent a mail to them and asked them to share soft copy of the letter. They told me still wait for postal service and for security reasons they can't share the soft copy.
> 
> Did anyone face similar situation? Is there any alternate method to get the letter or can I ask AFP to directly share the security check letter with immi department.
> 
> Please help me with this query.
> 
> Thanks
> Umas



Hi
Generally AUS PCC takes 10 working days which means 2 weeks of time. Assuming you applied for PCC on DEC 4th with the current calculation you should have the PCC in your hand by now. 

You can ask the AFB is there any tracker number (or) something like that. Did you ask your postman who delivers it in your area? make an alert to your Postman as its something important which will come from AUS and is possible show him the envelope cover to recognize. Internally, you can check with in our postal dept. and ask AFB to give any reference number (or) which post generally AUS PCC will be delivered to other countries. I am sorry as I am not able to provide more info about this.


----------



## deepgill

Umas said:


> Hi
> 
> Regarding my AFP national security check ...
> 
> It is close to one month since I received a mail from AFP that my security check letter is dispatched to Bangalore, India. But I have not received it. I strongly feel that it is lost or misplaced in transit. Because, for my spouse I just received it in just 10-12 days after I received the mail from them.
> 
> I sent a mail to them and asked them to share soft copy of the letter. They told me still wait for postal service and for security reasons they can't share the soft copy.
> 
> Did anyone face similar situation? Is there any alternate method to get the letter or can I ask AFP to directly share the security check letter with immi department.
> 
> Please help me with this query.
> 
> Thanks
> Umas


Hi Umas i also applied our complete disclosure certificate on 3rd December and i got reply by AFP that they posted this on 8th December on my Indian address. I am also waiting ..... Now i am planning to send a mail to AFP department .
I got our standard disclosure certificate within 12 days.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

ali19 said:


> Hey Everyone, Happy New Year !!!
> I lodged my 189 visa on 3rd Nov. with 60 points and I was advised to submit my form 80 and form 1221 by CO on 16th Nov. I submitted those forms on 21st nov. and today i got an email from 'Skilled Select' asking for following information from my form 80/1221.
> 1- how am i supporting myself now?? Please note that I am not working anywhere at the moment as I finished my masters in August 2015 from UK and still looking for jobs..
> 2- How was i supporting myself during masters as I had only about 6-8 months in which i didn't work??
> 
> My dad payed for my masters education and now, I am supporting myself from my savings. But, I do not have any active bank account at the moment as I am not using my account in UK anymore and my account in Pakistan was dormant because of no activity in the last 3 years. So Do I need to provide bank statement or any financial proof ?? or Can I just wrote them back that I am using own savings from earlier while I was working.
> 
> Any help will be highly appreciated
> Thanks


Hi ali19,
What reason did you actually mention in your form 80 and 1221 about you not working right now and how did you support your finances at the time of masters while you were not working?!


----------



## Umas

deepgill said:


> Hi Umas i also applied our complete disclosure certificate on 3rd December and i got reply by AFP that they posted this on 8th December on my Indian address. I am also waiting ..... Now i am planning to send a mail to AFP department .
> I got our standard disclosure certificate within 12 days.


Ho OK .. Mine was dispatched on 10th Dec ... Not sure series of holidays contributed to delay

BTW ..you are also in Bangalore ?

Umas


----------



## deepgill

Umas said:


> Ho OK .. Mine was dispatched on 10th Dec ... Not sure series of holidays contributed to delay
> 
> BTW ..you are also in Bangalore ?
> 
> Umas


I think so. I am from Punjab.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*
||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps .......... blue-sunshine .................. Nishant |||


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*


blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> I checked my email today and was expecting another notification from 'expat forum', but instead, it was a grant email waiting in my inbox. All thanks and praise to God.





nishantdhote said:


> Got the Grant today


----------



## sameerb

Dear all,

Happy New Year! and many many congratulations to those who received grants. Just curious what is next after the grant. Do we submit our passport for Visa Stamp or what? 

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## yasmeenaaa

guys anyone here has been asked to sign form 815 and he did and still waiting?


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Happy New Year! and many many congratulations to those who received grants. Just curious what is next after the grant. Do we submit our passport for Visa Stamp or what?
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


Just when you get the grant thats it. No need for stamp on passport


----------



## andreyx108b

yasmeenaaa said:


> guys anyone here has been asked to sign form 815 and he did and still waiting?


I saw a few people. They will respond.


----------



## ravian720

yasmeenaaa said:


> guys anyone here has been asked to sign form 815 and he did and still waiting?


Yes i have been asked .. did that on 30th dec 2015 

ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## Ktoda

sameerberlas said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Happy New Year! and many many congratulations to those who received grants. Just curious what is next after the grant. Do we submit our passport for Visa Stamp or what?
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


Hi

After you receive the grant, its Final stage and it tells you are authorized person to enter AUS. No need to submit our Passport for visa stamp as AUS visas are now label free and all are tracked electronically.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

i thought after signing this form they are responding quickly


----------



## andreyx108b

yasmeenaaa said:


> i thought after signing this form they are responding quickly


If you search the forum, many people are asked (well quite a few i mean) and it is not a sign as far as i can see...


----------



## yasmeenaaa

sign for what you mean?

i read about most of them, normally they getting feedback shortly this is what i am asking about


----------



## ravian720

This is no sign of near or far grant ... as far as i can see it my medical got cleared by signing that form... since there has been no employment verification for me so i am not keeping any high hopes and expecting it to take ~1 more month for final decision.... 

ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## yasmeenaaa

i wish to receive the golden email soon for me and for all of you


----------



## andreyx108b

yasmeenaaa said:


> sign for what you mean? i read about most of them, normally they getting feedback shortly this is what i am asking about


Any sign i mean  but i am sure your grant cones quick


----------



## yasmeenaaa

andreyx108b said:


> Any sign i mean  but i am sure your grant cones quick


thanks andrey i hope so


----------



## Djsuraj

Hi Friends,

I'm live in Sri Lanka. I'm 25 years old male. I'm doing video editing and motion graphic design for live. I need to come to Italy for make money for care my family so please inbox me if you can give me a help for get visa.


Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

Djsuraj said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I'm live in Sri Lanka. I'm 25 years old male. I'm doing video editing and motion graphic design for live. I need to come to Italy for make money for care my family so please inbox me if you can give me a help for get visa.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Hello djsuraj this is the wrong place you are looking for visa for Italy. This forum is for migration to Australia and this thread is especially for skilled migration to Australia

It is better you find an agent who could help you get more details on job andvisa for Italy as well as google about job in Italy and the immigration process. 

Hope you get your support.


----------



## usmansshaikh

sfahmed said:


> AOA
> 
> I am in your situation wife is pregnant and baby is expected in May 2016  Insha Allah.
> so i will submit everything except wife's medical and on CO's inquiry i will let them know that she is pregnant and put my case on hold till baby is born.
> one more question before i will provide them the new born baby docs will they go through all the other uploaded docs that i have provided them? and take less time ?


this was true in my case


----------



## vutukuricm

any one received grant this year?


----------



## Moss143

nishantdhote said:


> Got the Grant today


Congrats or Your Grant.

I am so confused now... Applied for My Visa with 60 Points in Sep.
2 case officer allocated and asking for same documents again and again.Tiered calling the department and they said send the same document and WAIT.

Anyone in same Boat?? Please share your experience :juggle:


----------



## Moss143

ravian720 said:


> this is no sign of near or far grant ... As far as i can see it my medical got cleared by signing that form... Since there has been no employment verification for me so i am not keeping any high hopes and expecting it to take ~1 more month for final decision....
> 
> Anzsco code: 261313(software engineer)
> acs applied : 30/july/2015 | acs +ve : 06/aug/2015 | eoi 189/65 points : 07/aug/2015 | invitation : 07/sept/2015 | visa lodged : 21/sept/2015 | medicals : 28/sept/2015 | medical deferred | co assign : 28/oct/2015 requested additional documents pcc and birth certificates | documents provided : 23/nov/2015 | 2nd medical cleared : 30/nov/2015 | second co contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | grant : ???


did you get any further updates.


----------



## naga_me87

Moss143 said:


> Congrats or Your Grant.
> 
> I am so confused now... Applied for My Visa with 60 Points in Sep.
> 2 case officer allocated and asking for same documents again and again.Tiered calling the department and they said send the same document and WAIT.
> 
> Anyone in same Boat?? Please share your experience :juggle:


All we can do is to wait. calling department does not help. I waited for 4 hours in the queue and finally someone picked up. When asked for the status, they just told me the status which I already know  (I can check in my immi.gov account)

They suggested me to write an Email to gsm.allocated with the subject line " requested documents submitted" so that someone will review our application.

All these delays are because of holidays. Things should start rolling now.


----------



## anupama.arch

Hi All,
Could anyone please answer me a doubt regarding Australian Work Experience? I have been working in a Architectural firm from May, 2014 and finished my Australian Masters in December 2015 get got a positive skill assessment for Masters from AACA. Will I be able to claim the 5 points for Australian work experience? 

I did call to the immigration office. They said if the Assessment body (AACA) mentions in the letter that you have work experience, then they will give 5 points against the Australian WOrk Experience. But When I called to AACA, they said they dont assess work experience.

I dont know what to do...  
Please advice.


----------



## psirimalla

*Need more info*

Hi All, I received invite 2 weeks ago and logged visa last night and uploaded some docs. I see that medical doc is pending. Am I allowed to go ahead do the medical test done? I mean before I hear from any case officer. Still CO not assigned. Thanks


----------



## haisergeant

Still waiting for CO assign, I have uploaded all the documents (contracts, payslips, bank statements, tax income, PCC, Medicals,...) from 28/12. Hope to hear some news from IMMI soon.


----------



## haisergeant

psirimalla said:


> Hi All, I received invite 2 weeks ago and logged visa last night and uploaded some docs. I see that medical doc is pending. Am I allowed to go ahead do the medical test done? I mean before I hear from any case officer. Still CO not assigned. Thanks


If you created My Health Declarations when you not yet lodge your visa, and you entered My Health Declarations in the 17-page form, then no worry mate.

I am in the same situation, while My Health Declaration still pending, I lodged my application on 23/12 and My Health Declaration became ready on 26/12.


----------



## rj2309

guys, 

is it true that it takes again 28days of time for CO if we upload any additioanl documents once after request complete clicked. In my case i want to upload some pay slips of my previous oraganisations which i missed few of them last time, can i upload it now or will that delay my case further? already its been more than 2 months since CO contacted. please advice. can i upload now or wait till CO comes and asks for it, i cant wait for another 2 months for CO to revisit my case


----------



## amarjagadish

Hi Friends

Can somone tell what.... is CO assign date is from VISA lodged date (or) last document upload date?

And what is current waiting time for CO allocation


----------



## ravian720

Moss143 said:


> did you get any further updates.


No i havent heard anything back yet. As for co wait yes they revisit the case after more than 30 days ... so it requires alot of patience once you get in the ping pong Co loop. Better upload all documents upfront to minimize CO contacts..... 


naga_me87 said:


> All we can do is to wait. calling department does not help. I waited for 4 hours in the queue and finally someone picked up. When asked for the status, they just told me the status which I already know  (I can check in my immi.gov account)
> 
> They suggested me to write an Email to gsm.allocated with the subject line " requested documents submitted" so that someone will review our application.
> 
> All these delays are because of holidays. Things should start rolling now.



ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## naga_me87

rj2309 said:


> guys,
> 
> is it true that it takes again 28days of time for CO if we upload any additioanl documents once after request complete clicked. In my case i want to upload some pay slips of my previous oraganisations which i missed few of them last time, can i upload it now or will that delay my case further? already its been more than 2 months since CO contacted. please advice. can i upload now or wait till CO comes and asks for it, i cant wait for another 2 months for CO to revisit my case


This is not true. you can go ahead and upload the docs. as you say you are waiting for more than two months, CO might re-visit your case anytime. So make sure you upload all the docs required so that he can grant you the VISA without asking for additional docs.

All the best


----------



## ash36

amarjagadish said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Can somone tell what.... is CO assign date is from VISA lodged date (or) last document upload date?
> 
> And what is current waiting time for CO allocation



VISA lodged date


----------



## diogosgp

I did my medicals on the 9th December after having submitted everything one week before. The immigration only requested the medicals on the 8th December.

Now I am just waiting. Do you think they will ask for anything else or how long it might take?


----------



## Majician

No grants today???


----------



## sipoflifein

*Working in Australia as en employee of Indian company*

HI All,

I was recently contacted by CO on 22 Dec for medicals and PCC, which I uploaded on 4 Jan and said information provided.

I have got a deal from my manager here in one of large service company in India.
He has said get your visa and he will send me onsite to Australia.

Now my question is, is there any difference between working for a Australian company directly there and working for a Australian company as a Indian company employee?

If any difference is that going to impact(2 years of work in Australia of visa) 

Kindly explain if any idea.

Thanks


----------



## rj2309

thanks Naga, all the best to you too 



naga_me87 said:


> This is not true. you can go ahead and upload the docs. as you say you are waiting for more than two months, CO might re-visit your case anytime. So make sure you upload all the docs required so that he can grant you the VISA without asking for additional docs.
> 
> All the best


----------



## sandipgp

sipoflifein said:


> HI All,
> 
> I was recently contacted by CO on 22 Dec for medicals and PCC, which I uploaded on 4 Jan and said information provided.
> 
> I have got a deal from my manager here in one of large service company in India.
> He has said get your visa and he will send me onsite to Australia.
> 
> Now my question is, is there any difference between working for a Australian company directly there and working for a Australian company as a Indian company employee?
> 
> If any difference is that going to impact(2 years of work in Australia of visa)
> 
> Kindly explain if any idea.
> 
> Thanks


I think you working for Indian company in Australia should not be any diffrent than working for Australian company in Australia. You will be following same employment, taxation rules and regulations as aus company employee. You need not worry. All the best. You can thank your manager though.


----------



## sipoflifein

sandipgp said:


> I think you working for Indian company in Australia should not be any diffrent than working for Australian company in Australia. You will be following same employment, taxation rules and regulations as aus company employee. You need not worry. All the best. You can thank your manager though.


Thanks a lot Sandipgp, infact he himself gave me the option of onsite which I never had in my mind. Surely will thank once he arranges to send me.


----------



## ash4aus

sipoflifein said:


> Thanks a lot Sandipgp, infact he himself gave me the option of onsite which I never had in my mind. Surely will thank once he arranges to send me.


I guess thats a good deal. You dont have to worry about employment at all. Once you reach there, you can switch job if you dont like it/ salary isnt good. It can give you some flexibility if in case you want in future, say for some reasons you want to work from India for 6 months in between. All the best.


----------



## ash4aus

Guys. I expected pouring grants this week. Still doesnt seem like its happening? I agree there could be grants for people elsewhere outside this forum.


----------



## sipoflifein

ash4aus said:


> I guess thats a good deal. You dont have to worry about employment at all. Once you reach there, you can switch job if you dont like it/ salary isnt good. It can give you some flexibility if in case you want in future, say for some reasons you want to work from India for 6 months in between. All the best.


YES ash4aus, that's my plan currently infact my wife also works in a service company where in they also do have opportunities in Australia, hoping that she also gets the same deal, only challenge is location has to be same for us.


----------



## amarjagadish

ash4aus said:


> I guess thats a good deal. You dont have to worry about employment at all. Once you reach there, you can switch job if you dont like it/ salary isnt good. It can give you some flexibility if in case you want in future, say for some reasons you want to work from India for 6 months in between. All the best.


Defintely a good option for you mate,

Pros
- U will attain Australian Experience
- Private Insurance
- Job Security

Cons
- Salary will be very less compared to working directly in Australian Companies.


----------



## sipoflifein

amarjagadish said:


> Defintely a good option for you mate,
> 
> Pros
> - U will attain Australian Experience
> - Private Insurance
> - Job Security
> 
> Cons
> - Salary will be very less compared to working directly in Australian Companies.


Yes Amar, I agree with con as salary will be no match. But what I can save is initial travel expense, and initial investment of my own to search for job there. Once we settle for 2-3 months then we both can plan to search for jobs there, that my plan as now


----------



## deepgill

Umas said:


> Ho OK .. Mine was dispatched on 10th Dec ... Not sure series of holidays contributed to delay
> 
> BTW ..you are also in Bangalore ?
> 
> Umas


Hi Umas i sent a mail to AFP and they replied that they will re_issue my pcc on auzi address if i provide them ( any friend or relative, lawyer home address). You should also send them an email. They started working today. Thanks


----------



## amarjagadish

sipoflifein said:


> Yes Amar, I agree with con as salary will be no match. But what I can save is initial travel expense, and initial investment of my own to search for job there. Once we settle for 2-3 months then we both can plan to search for jobs there, that my plan as now


Yes... You will save Travel Expense.

Thanks mate...  I am in Sydney from past 4 yrs working for Indian Company on 457 VISA.


----------



## Umas

deepgill said:


> Hi Umas i sent a mail to AFP and they replied that they will re_issue my pcc on auzi address if i provide them ( any friend or relative, lawyer home address). You should also send them an email. They started working today. Thanks


Ho is it. Let me also try that.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## satchi

Hi Friends

Finally after 183 days of long wait got our grants today. Thank to every one of this forum for all valuable informations and best wishes to all waiting. My key dates are as below.

233214(Structural Engineer) 
189 (60 points)
EA Lodged- 07/02/2015 +Ve - 28/05/2015
EOI lodged - 28/05/2015
Invitation - 06/07/2015 
VISA lodged - 06/07/2015
Med - 18/07/2015
PCC - 14/07/2015
Assessment commence email - 16/09/2015 (After my 1st Call on same day)
Employment Verification call to current employer (Singapore)-19/11/2015
Visa Grant-05/01/2016


----------



## andreyx108b

satchi said:


> Hi Friends Finally after 183 days of long wait got our grants today. Thank to every one of this forum for all valuable informations and best wishes to all waiting. My key dates are as below. 233214(Structural Engineer) 189 (60 points) EA Lodged- 07/02/2015 +Ve - 28/05/2015 EOI lodged - 28/05/2015 Invitation - 06/07/2015 VISA lodged - 06/07/2015 Med - 18/07/2015 PCC - 14/07/2015 Assessment commence email - 16/09/2015 (After my 1st Call on same day) Employment Verification call to current employer (Singapore)-19/11/2015 Visa Grant-05/01/2016


Congrats!!
Long wait is over
Please add your case to the tracker!


----------



## ash4aus

satchi said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Finally after 183 days of long wait got our grants today. Thank to every one of this forum for all valuable informations and best wishes to all waiting. My key dates are as below.
> 
> 233214(Structural Engineer)
> 189 (60 points)
> EA Lodged- 07/02/2015 +Ve - 28/05/2015
> EOI lodged - 28/05/2015
> Invitation - 06/07/2015
> VISA lodged - 06/07/2015
> Med - 18/07/2015
> PCC - 14/07/2015
> Assessment commence email - 16/09/2015 (After my 1st Call on same day)
> Employment Verification call to current employer (Singapore)-19/11/2015
> Visa Grant-05/01/2016


Congrats... Good indication for ones waiting for long...


----------



## satchi

Hi Andrey

Thanks, updated my detail in tracker. (mbp)


----------



## kenny_lowe23

satchi said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Finally after 183 days of long wait got our grants today. Thank to every one of this forum for all valuable informations and best wishes to all waiting. My key dates are as below.
> 
> 233214(Structural Engineer)
> 189 (60 points)
> EA Lodged- 07/02/2015 +Ve - 28/05/2015
> EOI lodged - 28/05/2015
> Invitation - 06/07/2015
> VISA lodged - 06/07/2015
> Med - 18/07/2015
> PCC - 14/07/2015
> Assessment commence email - 16/09/2015 (After my 1st Call on same day)
> Employment Verification call to current employer (Singapore)-19/11/2015
> Visa Grant-05/01/2016


Congratulations Bru


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Hi

I need some advice, I'm still waiting on my grant from lodging my visa is September '15. But this week, i got an offer for a very good job, double the pay and a skip off 3 designation levels. I checked their notice period is one month.

My dilemma is whether to quit my current job and join this one while i wait for the grant to come forth. And one thing i'm sure about is moving to Australia.

Just wanted to know your thoughts and possible consequences on moving companies while i'm waiting for the grant.

Also: Another Complication is that if i do get my grant before the 2nd week of Jan, I have tickets blocked for the 3rd week of Jan for Australia. On account of a friend's wedding, I have to attend IF i get my visa before the 2nd week of Jan. 

Thank you in advance for your response.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Good Day People;

I am pleased to inform you guys that this morning I received my GRANT...:second:


----------



## tt2

satchi said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Finally after 183 days of long wait got our grants today. Thank to every one of this forum for all valuable informations and best wishes to all waiting. My key dates are as below.
> 
> 233214(Structural Engineer)
> 189 (60 points)
> EA Lodged- 07/02/2015 +Ve - 28/05/2015
> EOI lodged - 28/05/2015
> Invitation - 06/07/2015
> VISA lodged - 06/07/2015
> Med - 18/07/2015
> PCC - 14/07/2015
> Assessment commence email - 16/09/2015 (After my 1st Call on same day)
> Employment Verification call to current employer (Singapore)-19/11/2015
> Visa Grant-05/01/2016


Congratulations Satchi long wait indeed


----------



## tt2

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Good Day People;
> 
> I am pleased to inform you guys that this morning I received my GRANT...:second:


Congratulations


----------



## haisergeant

I just lodged application on 23/12, and submitted all documents on 28/12, do you think when I should make a call to DIBP to know my status? I mean 28 days (20 January) or at least 3 months. Sorry to ask but cannot focus to work now, everyday I open IMMI account to see the current status 

Thanks


----------



## Majician

haisergeant said:


> I just lodged application on 23/12, and submitted all documents on 28/12, do you think when I should make a call to DIBP to know my status? I mean 28 days (20 January) or at least 3 months. Sorry to ask but cannot focus to work now, everyday I open IMMI account to see the current status
> 
> Thanks


You have to be patient during the process buddy ! Don't call unless really required


----------



## Forc3s

sipoflifein said:


> HI All,
> 
> I was recently contacted by CO on 22 Dec for medicals and PCC, which I uploaded on 4 Jan and said information provided.
> 
> I have got a deal from my manager here in one of large service company in India.
> He has said get your visa and he will send me onsite to Australia.
> 
> Now my question is, is there any difference between working for a Australian company directly there and working for a Australian company as a Indian company employee?
> 
> If any difference is that going to impact(2 years of work in Australia of visa)
> 
> Kindly explain if any idea.
> 
> Thanks


Well your boss is riding your success . He would have been be able to sponsor you to come work here. Why all over sudden now that you are about toyour visa do you become the proverbial "employee of the month" that he wants to send you to "our overseas branch". I guess it will be a good starting point for you but again he has to pay you what you think you could have gotten from another employer. You'll be paying you bills here so that pay has to support you. But again you don't need him that much you in a way hold the cards.

This is just an opinion.


----------



## naga_me87

haisergeant said:


> I just lodged application on 23/12, and submitted all documents on 28/12, do you think when I should make a call to DIBP to know my status? I mean 28 days (20 January) or at least 3 months. Sorry to ask but cannot focus to work now, everyday I open IMMI account to see the current status
> 
> Thanks


Funny  even if you call to DIBP they will give same status update which you can check by your self in the immi account.


----------



## sipoflifein

Forc3s said:


> Well your boss is riding your success . He would have been be able to sponsor you to come work here. Why all over sudden now that you are about toyour visa do you become the proverbial "employee of the month" that he wants to send you to "our overseas branch". I guess it will be a good starting point for you but again he has to pay you what you think you could have gotten from another employer. You'll be paying you bills here so that pay has to support you. But again you don't need him that much you in a way hold the cards.
> 
> This is just an opinion.


Forc3s, agreed with you, to tell in clearly, infact he(manager) has approached to others and will refer me to other project where they have work in Australia. My card is always to work directly there, this salary only just for survival till I get one.


----------



## haisergeant

naga_me87 said:


> Funny  even if you call to DIBP they will give same status update which you can check by your self in the immi account.


Yeah, I know. I mean the maximum time I have to wait. If the time exceed, I will call them. Now is waiting.


----------



## gaus

satchi said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Finally after 183 days of long wait got our grants today. Thank to every one of this forum for all valuable informations and best wishes to all waiting. My key dates are as below.
> 
> 233214(Structural Engineer)
> 189 (60 points)
> EA Lodged- 07/02/2015 +Ve - 28/05/2015
> EOI lodged - 28/05/2015
> Invitation - 06/07/2015
> VISA lodged - 06/07/2015
> Med - 18/07/2015
> PCC - 14/07/2015
> Assessment commence email - 16/09/2015 (After my 1st Call on same day)
> Employment Verification call to current employer (Singapore)-19/11/2015
> Visa Grant-05/01/2016


Congratulations!!! Godspeed!


----------



## gaus

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Good Day People;
> 
> I am pleased to inform you guys that this morning I received my GRANT...:second:


Congratulations! All the best!


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

gaus said:


> Congratulations! All the best!


Thank You Gaus...


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

tt2 said:


> Congratulations


Thank You tt2...


----------



## sandipgp

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Good Day People;
> 
> I am pleased to inform you guys that this morning I received my GRANT...:second:


Congratulations Ateeq. Are you offshore applicant or onsite? which ASM? Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

sandipgp said:


> Congratulations Ateeq. Are you offshore applicant or onsite? which ASM? Adelaide or Brisbane?


Thank You Sandipgp,
I am offsore and its Brisbane.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi
> 
> I need some advice, I'm still waiting on my grant from lodging my visa is September '15. But this week, i got an offer for a very good job, double the pay and a skip off 3 designation levels. I checked their notice period is one month.
> 
> My dilemma is whether to quit my current job and join this one while i wait for the grant to come forth. And one thing i'm sure about is moving to Australia.
> 
> Just wanted to know your thoughts and possible consequences on moving companies while i'm waiting for the grant.
> 
> Also: Another Complication is that if i do get my grant before the 2nd week of Jan, I have tickets blocked for the 3rd week of Jan for Australia. On account of a friend's wedding, I have to attend IF i get my visa before the 2nd week of Jan.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your response.


Wow! Congrats on getting the much higher paying job! But this is indeed quite a dilemma. I'm not sure what the implications are if you notify dibp now that you have joined another company. Not sure if there'll do more job verification or what. Maybe somebody else can advise here.

I suppose one option is to take up this job and simply wait for dibp after informing them of this job change. Let them do what they will. It's not like they'll reject you. They'll approve the grant at some point even if it is delayed. And in the mean time you add another feather in your cap plus earn double the salary until the point when you get grant and then have to be unemployed and job searching like some of us are going to be very soon. 

To me, it sounds like you have to ask yourself what's more important to you: getting PR quickly and attend that wedding or continue earning and saving money to help you later when you're unemployed and searching. And remember, even if you let this new job go now, there is no real guarantee that dibp will quickly make your decision. We really don't know how they operate. Just think about that as well. Good luck in your decision, mate.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!!
> Long wait is over
> Please add your case to the tracker!


Updated and Thank You for your Guidance.


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Wow! Congrats on getting the much higher paying job! But this is indeed quite a dilemma. I'm not sure what the implications are if you notify dibp now that you have joined another company. Not sure if there'll do more job verification or what. Maybe somebody else can advise here.
> 
> I suppose one option is to take up this job and simply wait for dibp after informing them of this job change. Let them do what they will. It's not like they'll reject you. They'll approve the grant at some point even if it is delayed. And in the mean time you add another feather in your cap plus earn double the salary until the point when you get grant and then have to be unemployed and job searching like some of us are going to be very soon.
> 
> To me, it sounds like you have to ask yourself what's more important to you: getting PR quickly and attend that wedding or continue earning and saving money to help you later when you're unemployed and searching. And remember, even if you let this new job go now, there is no real guarantee that dibp will quickly make your decision. We really don't know how they operate. Just think about that as well. Good luck in your decision, mate.


As always thanks mate...it is quite a dilemma for me...do you think it will be a problem if i don't inform the DIBP of this change and let things progress as it is?

Cause my employment verification is already done.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

kenny_lowe23 said:


> As always thanks mate...it is quite a dilemma for me...do you think it will be a problem if i don't inform the DIBP of this change and let things progress as it is?
> 
> Cause my employment verification is already done.


I'm not sure about that. Generally I think it's better to be honest about any and all changes in your life. But maybe somebody else can advise you on this.


----------



## sandipgp

kenny_lowe23 said:


> As always thanks mate...it is quite a dilemma for me...do you think it will be a problem if i don't inform the DIBP of this change and let things progress as it is?
> 
> Cause my employment verification is already done.


I think if you decide to change the job , you should inform them about change of circumstances. I dont think that will necessarily delay your PR processing. May be you will receive grant tomorrow.. here is hoping..


----------



## ash4aus

All, I have a query. Might be very basic. As you see my signature below, I had submitted required documents on 2nd december on day of CO contact. Now that 28 days are over and wait has been longer. I am thinking of uploading few documents for my employment (form 16's) to further solidify my work experience claims and avoid second CO contact for additional docs from work experience standpoint. Do you think i can do it now without issues?


----------



## JamesSultan

Hi Friends,

According to ACS assessment result, I have a Bachelor's Degree with Major in Computing. In my ACS application, I also submitted my high school certificates (10th and 12th Standard) along with my Bachelor Degree to support my application. 
Now i am about to submit my EOI and have a question:
In Education history section of EOI, do i have to add Secondary School and Higher Secondary School information as well? Or just the Bachelor Degree information is enough?
Furthermore, if i must add Secondary and Higher Secondary details, then what will be the Qualification Type? "Other Qualification or Award recornised by assessing authority", or "Other - Non AQF accrediation" or "Diploma" or "Advance Diploma" or "AQF CertificateIV or III"?


----------



## Ktoda

ash4aus said:


> All, I have a query. Might be very basic. As you see my signature below, I had submitted required documents on 2nd december on day of CO contact. Now that 28 days are over and wait has been longer. I am thinking of uploading few documents for my employment (form 16's) to further solidify my work experience claims and avoid second CO contact for additional docs from work experience standpoint. Do you think i can do it now without issues?


If CO requested to upload Form-16, then you can go. I feel if you upload, some extra work might be added on CO to check that whether its useful or not. Infact, you can upload Form-80 instead of form-16. I thought to upload Form-80 but My CO didn't asked anything and he clearly told to complete my Baby Medicals to finalize my case.


----------



## Ktoda

* ******** Hearty Congratulations to Ateeqmohammd7 & Satchi on receiving their Grants ********* 


*


----------



## Ktoda

If my assumptions are correct, GAUS & Sandipgp are in race to receive their Golden mail soon in next coming days. 
All the best for you folks


----------



## Rosslleee

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi
> 
> I need some advice, I'm still waiting on my grant from lodging my visa is September '15. But this week, i got an offer for a very good job, double the pay and a skip off 3 designation levels. I checked their notice period is one month.
> 
> My dilemma is whether to quit my current job and join this one while i wait for the grant to come forth. And one thing i'm sure about is moving to Australia.
> 
> Just wanted to know your thoughts and possible consequences on moving companies while i'm waiting for the grant.
> 
> Also: Another Complication is that if i do get my grant before the 2nd week of Jan, I have tickets blocked for the 3rd week of Jan for Australia. On account of a friend's wedding, I have to attend IF i get my visa before the 2nd week of Jan.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your response.


Looking at your timeline, I think you should get your Grant before Jan 2nd Week as COs have already started Grants for November 2015 1st Week CO Contact. Best Wishes


----------



## gaus

Ktoda said:


> If my assumptions are correct, GAUS & Sandipgp are in race to receive their Golden mail soon in next coming days.
> All the best for you folks


Thanks M8! Wish you and the others the same. This wait is really stressful. Hopefully with God's grace everyone gets the grant soon.


----------



## kumaresanshanmugam

*Query on Application*

Dear friends,

Could you please help me with below query?

PCC:

Done INDIA and AUSTRALIA PCC in June 2015 and applied visa on 18th DEC 2015. Do my PCC certificates still valid? which I uploaded in application.

Also uploaded colour scanned copy of PCC not JP attested. is this fine?

For below file, have uploaded both colour scan and JP attested files? is that an issue?

1. Birth certificate
2. Degree certificate
3. Mark sheet
4. University rank certificate

Upload original documents for web based documents such as Payslips, Tax document, Compensation letter, Appointment letter and employment letter. Not JP attested. is this fine?

Do we need to upload Colour photo as well for identity?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Good Day People;
> 
> I am pleased to inform you guys that this morning I received my GRANT...:second:


Congratulations brother, it's really a good day for you... Best of luck for future. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## sameerb

JamesSultan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> According to ACS assessment result, I have a Bachelor's Degree with Major in Computing. In my ACS application, I also submitted my high school certificates (10th and 12th Standard) along with my Bachelor Degree to support my application.
> Now i am about to submit my EOI and have a question:
> In Education history section of EOI, do i have to add Secondary School and Higher Secondary School information as well? Or just the Bachelor Degree information is enough?
> Furthermore, if i must add Secondary and Higher Secondary details, then what will be the Qualification Type? "Other Qualification or Award recornised by assessing authority", or "Other - Non AQF accrediation" or "Diploma" or "Advance Diploma" or "AQF CertificateIV or III"?


Dear Friend,

I got ACS assessment positive, submitted EOI, got invited and now have lodged VISA application since 23rd December, 2015. I never mentioned my Secondary & Higher secondary education anywhere neither did they (ACS or EOI) asked for it. Remember, your skill is counted from either Bachelors or Masters + Work experience. Hence, I would say there is no such need to add Secondary education details. Its just not mandatory requirement so better leave it.

Best of luck & Regards,
Sameer


----------



## sandipgp

Ktoda said:


> If my assumptions are correct, GAUS & Sandipgp are in race to receive their Golden mail soon in next coming days.
> All the best for you folks


Thanks...I hope for that to be true. my wife is travelling to AUS next weeek, So here i am hoping to get PR before that .
Human greed sometimes surprises me . 
Lets hope that we all get grant soon. All the Best.lane:


----------



## indergreat

satchi said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Finally after 183 days of long wait got our grants today. Thank to every one of this forum for all valuable informations and best wishes to all waiting.


Congratz .... Finally the wait paid off .... All the best for future



Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Good Day People;
> 
> I am pleased to inform you guys that this morning I received my GRANT...:second:


 Congratz buddy .... All the best for future ....


----------



## yasmeenaaa

ravian720 said:


> No i havent heard anything back yet. As for co wait yes they revisit the case after more than 30 days ... so it requires alot of patience once you get in the ping pong Co loop. Better upload all documents upfront to minimize CO contacts.....
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???



ravian your case with brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## Ktoda

sandipgp said:


> Thanks...I hope for that to be true. my wife is travelling to AUS next weeek, So here i am hoping to get PR before that .
> Human greed sometimes surprises me .
> Lets hope that we all get grant soon. All the Best.lane:



Oh Okie.. Is your wife travelling on 457 visa ?
As per your timelines, I strongly feel you will share news saying "Hey guys, I received my Grant" in this week itself   just Hold-On 

we all waited for this stage for years and years and to receive that golden mail we just have to wait for few Months  that's it


----------



## Ktoda

Yasmeena, Gaus, Sandipgp, Jeethendra, Audrey

So far, we heard only 2 grants today. Did you guys hear any other grants in another threads?


----------



## sandipgp

Ktoda said:


> Yasmeena, Gaus, Sandipgp, Jeethendra, Audrey
> 
> So far, we heard only 2 grants today. Did you guys hear any other grants in another threads?


Heard couple on PomsinOZ one OCT applicant with CO contact on 18th Nov.


----------



## cozmopravesh

Congratulation satchi and Ateeqmohammd7


----------



## prasannakp84

Looking at my timeline, can some experts predict my grant date?


----------



## faizan93

sandipgp said:


> Heard couple on PomsinOZ one OCT applicant with CO contact on 18th Nov.


My CO contact date is 18 Nov. and so is Andrey's.


----------



## ravian720

yasmeenaaa said:


> ravian your case with brisbane or Adelaide?


Adelaide... 

ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## Ktoda

prasannakp84 said:


> Looking at my timeline, can some experts predict my grant date?


We both are in same boat with same CO team (ie GSM Adelaide)
I think we can expect our Grant in Feb 1st week by going through current timelines.


----------



## indergreat

Ktoda said:


> Yasmeena, Gaus, Sandipgp, Jeethendra, Audrey
> 
> So far, we heard only 2 grants today. Did you guys hear any other grants in another threads?


A friend of mine got his grant mail today, he applied on 18th Sep, Commencement mail on 26th Oct, Personal Interview on 15th Dec


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Irfan Bhatti said:


> Congratulations brother, it's really a good day for you... Best of luck for future.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


Thank You Brother fortunately it is my lucky day...


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

indergreat said:


> Congratz .... Finally the wait paid off .... All the best for future
> 
> 
> 
> Congratz buddy .... All the best for future ....


Thank you Indergreat...


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Ktoda said:


> * ******** Hearty Congratulations to Ateeqmohammd7 & Satchi on receiving their Grants *********
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Ktoda..


----------



## andreyx108b

indergreat said:


> A friend of mine got his grant mail today, he applied on 18th Sep, Commencement mail on 26th Oct, Personal Interview on 15th Dec


Personal interview!? In person?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ........... Ateeqmohammd7 ......... satchi |||
*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Good Day People;
> 
> I am pleased to inform you guys that this morning I received my GRANT...:second:





satchi said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Finally after 183 days of long wait got our grants today. Thank to every one of this forum for all valuable informations and best wishes to all waiting. My key dates are as below.
> 
> 233214(Structural Engineer)
> 189 (60 points)
> EA Lodged- 07/02/2015 +Ve - 28/05/2015
> EOI lodged - 28/05/2015
> Invitation - 06/07/2015
> VISA lodged - 06/07/2015
> Med - 18/07/2015
> PCC - 14/07/2015
> Assessment commence email - 16/09/2015 (After my 1st Call on same day)
> Employment Verification call to current employer (Singapore)-19/11/2015
> Visa Grant-05/01/2016


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Ravian, ktoda, the three of us with Adelaide team lets hope for the golden email soooooon


----------



## Jai.kumar

yasmeenaaa said:


> Ravian, ktoda, the three of us with Adelaide team lets hope for the golden email soooooon


It's adelaide for me too !!! CO contact on 22nd December and info provided on 30th December.


----------



## prasannakp84

Count me in


----------



## mohankum

I have a query regarding employment verification. Please help me out.

ACS has assessed me for skilled employment after Sep 2010 which means i get 10 points for >5 years experience. And all my skilled employment is from same company (I work in the same company from 2009)

My question is will DIBP does employment verification of previous employments also? (which is not considered by ACS as skilled)


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ........... Ateeqmohammd7 ......... satchi |||
> *
> 
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​


Hi Jeeten#80;
Thank You for your guidance.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

i think Adelaide have alot of backlog here


----------



## Ktoda

yasmeenaaa said:


> Ravian, ktoda, the three of us with Adelaide team lets hope for the golden email soooooon


Yes  as early as possible

Jai, Prasanna, you, Ravian are in waiting stage with Adelaide Team


----------



## gd2015

Ktoda said:


> Yes  as early as possible
> 
> Jai, Prasanna, you, Ravian are in waiting stage with Adelaide Team


Even I am sailing in the same boat. I was contacted by Adelaide team on 22nd December. I provided the documents on 27th Dec and waiting since then.


----------



## Majician

Guys what about Brisbane 😢


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Ktoda said:


> Yes  as early as possible
> 
> Jai, Prasanna, you, Ravian are in waiting stage with Adelaide Team


we have gd2015 also


----------



## ravian720

yasmeenaaa said:


> we have gd2015 also


Lol seems like they are making the bundle of grants  

ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## saadloe

Me too .... Adelaide


----------



## yasmeenaaa

ravian720 said:


> Lol seems like they are making the bundle of grants
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


Saadloe alsooo 

ravian we should forget i guess ,most of the people from Adelaide


----------



## blue-sunshine

Friends
If its any use, my case was with team adelaide and I had not claimed any points for experience so no employment verification.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> If its any use, my case was with team adelaide and I had not claimed any points for experience so no employment verification.


i guess your grant was 4th of jan not dec isnt it?
check your signature ?


----------



## sabooo

Hello ,

I do have a 4 years Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Sciences & Engineering from India and total 10+ years of IT experience mainly in USA and India. I today submitted for evaluation on ACS website for anzsco Software Engineer 261313. The problem is many of my experience letters don't mention the country specifically although all of them are on company letter heads issued by HR and in proper format suggested by ACS. My first experience letter for 2 years although contains the country and meets all the ACS standards, rest all as well but they are missing just the country point. My question is, whether the ACS is going to check each and every experience letter for my 10 year experience and will come back to me asking to get country added in all those letters OR the ACS will just use that first experience (2 years) letter to qualify me for equivalent Australian degree and will not check rest of them? Please advise on below points:
1. In case ACS comes back, what will be best approach to handle it as it is going to be an uphill task to contact employers again and convince them to add countries. Please advise. 
2. After the ACS evaluation, is DIAC (Skill Select) going to calculate my total experience ? If so, are they also going to point out to the country not mentioned issue in my experience letters. What will be best approach in this stage?
3.My past experience letters get me around 6 years of experience (after leaving 2 years for ACS) that currently gives me 60 points. If I add up my current existing job, my total points come to 65. Is it advisable to add the current experience letter as well? and if yes at which stage? shall i get it for the current ACS stage or the later DIAC(Skill Select) stage? Increasing your points gives a better chance to be invited and invited soon or no? 
4. Is there a best time of year to submit EOI? As this is the beginning of the new year, does the every year quota begins at this time or does it go by the financial year? What are my chances at this point?


----------



## vutukuricm

Hi All,

i have worked in 4 different companies, i have submitted the payslips and bank statements and employment letter for the current company. For all my previous companies i have submitted the employment letter. Should i also provide payslips for my previous employment or hr letter would suffice?

Can i also submit form 16 for all the year of my employment. would that be of any help ?

Please advice


----------



## rameezsh1

Hello Everyone,

Is anyone contacted by the CO from Adelaide on 16th Dec 2015 for additional documents? Have you had any updates since you have uploaded the documents? Has anyone been granted a visa since Monday? Do share your experience.
I was contacted by CO Adelaide team on 16th Dec. I uploaded my documents on the 17th and never heard back from them yet. 
Appreciate your response guys.

Cheers.


----------



## sandipgp

yasmeenaaa said:


> Saadloe alsooo
> 
> ravian we should forget i guess ,most of the people from Adelaide


Dont forget me. CO contact 7th Dec. Request completed 18th Dec.


----------



## Rabbahs

Shall I give a call to Adelaide GSM ?


----------



## Vinvid

sandipgp said:


> Dont forget me. CO contact 7th Dec. Request completed 18th Dec.



We too .... Adelaide .
CO contact Nov 12th 
(asked for additional docs - form 80 , spouse English proof . Birth cerf , medical )
Req complete - Nov 16th.....

Waiting !!...


----------



## Rosslleee

Vinvid said:


> We too .... Adelaide .
> CO contact Nov 12th
> (asked for additional docs - form 80 , spouse English proof . Birth cerf , medical )
> Req complete - Nov 16th.....
> 
> Waiting !!...


Same CO Contact date .......... waiting here as well .... I guess it is not very far now... expecting it within a week from here ... Good Luck to you all as well.


----------



## Williamhk

I have just lodged my application on 5 Jan 2016. Regarding the character check with police certification, a referral letter from consulate is required in my country before I can approach the police officer. Since I cannot find any information from the ImmiAccount, will I automatically received a referral letter after some days or I need to request it? 

Thanks for any experience sharing!


----------



## naga_me87

yasmeenaaa said:


> Saadloe alsooo
> 
> ravian we should forget i guess ,most of the people from Adelaide


Hello guys,

Please clear my confusion. 

I got a mail from [email protected] which had details of case officer and he is from Adelaide.

If your case officer is from Brisbane then from which mail id you get the mail from? Is it same as [email protected] ?

If yes, then, when we reply to this mail ID then our mails will be put in a common queue which can be picked by any CO from any location right ? So based on this i understand that multiple CO's work on our case. They are not the same. is my understanding correct ?

I called up DIBP department and asked for my CO's email ID but they said we cannot write mail to them directly & it should be written to "[email protected]" only.


----------



## prasannakp84

*GSM Adelaide Waiting list*

GSM Adelaide Waiting list (in the order of CO allocation date)

ktoda 5-May
ravian720	28-Oct
rosslleee	12-Nov
vinvid	12-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
saadloe	27-Nov
yasmeenaaa	28-Nov
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec


----------



## faizan93

prasannakp84 said:


> GSM Adelaide Waiting list (in the order of CO allocation date)
> 
> ktoda 5-May
> ravian72028-Oct
> rosslleee12-Nov
> vinvid12-Nov
> rabbahs16-Nov
> saadloe27-Nov
> yasmeenaaa28-Nov
> sandipgp7-Dec
> prasannakp8414-Dec
> rameezsh116-Dec
> gd201522-Dec


myself and andrey. CO contact 18 Nov

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus

prasannakp84 said:


> GSM Adelaide Waiting list (in the order of CO allocation date)
> 
> ktoda 5-May
> ravian720	28-Oct
> rosslleee	12-Nov
> vinvid	12-Nov
> rabbahs	16-Nov
> saadloe	27-Nov
> yasmeenaaa	28-Nov
> sandipgp	7-Dec
> prasannakp84	14-Dec
> rameezsh1	16-Dec
> gd2015	22-Dec


Count me in... CO allocation 13th Nov


----------



## deepgill

prasannakp84 said:


> GSM Adelaide Waiting list (in the order of CO allocation date)
> 
> ktoda 5-May
> ravian720	28-Oct
> rosslleee	12-Nov
> vinvid	12-Nov
> rabbahs	16-Nov
> saadloe	27-Nov
> yasmeenaaa	28-Nov
> sandipgp	7-Dec
> prasannakp84	14-Dec
> rameezsh1	16-Dec
> gd2015	22-Dec


Adelaide team ... Co allocated.. 25aug, 30 th nov,3 rd dec.


----------



## prasannakp84

*GSM Adelaide Waiting list*

GSM Adelaide Waiting list (Updated list)

ktoda	5-May
deepgill	25-Aug
ravian720	28-Oct
rosslleee	12-Nov
vinvid	12-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov
andrey	18-Nov
saadloe	27-Nov
yasmeenaaa	28-Nov
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec


----------



## gaus

Guys, while the wait game is on ... Had a question.. my passport has only a few blank pages left. Does anyone know if it's easy to get the visa transferred to New passport. I don't want get it renewed at this stage and get into another loop.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Guys rewrite and add your date. My lodegement date is 11/11 not 25

ktoda	5-May
ravian720	28-Oct 
Yasmeenaaa 11-NOv
rosslleee	12-Nov
vinvid	12-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
saadloe 28-Nov
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec


----------



## prasannakp84

I am sorting the list based on CO allocation date



yasmeenaaa said:


> Guys rewrite and add your date. My lodegement date is 11/11 not 25
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> ravian720	28-Oct
> Yasmeenaaa 11-NOv
> rosslleee	12-Nov
> vinvid	12-Nov
> rabbahs	16-Nov
> saadloe 28-Nov
> sandipgp	7-Dec
> prasannakp84	14-Dec
> rameezsh1	16-Dec
> gd2015	22-Dec


----------



## gfarmer

Hello,

Anybody flying to Sydney in April?

ACS : 27/09/2012 REJECTED , ACS : 22/10/2014 ACCEPTED , IELTS 14/12/2013 L:8.5 R:7.0 W:6.0 S:8.0 , 01/02/2014 L:8.5 R:7.0 W:6.5 S:7.0, 13/04/2014 L:8.0 R:8.5 W:6.5 S:7.0, 21/06/2014 L:8.5 R:8.5 W:7.0 S:8.0 , CO assigned : 07/05/2015 , My medical : 23/05/2015 , PCC : 10/06/2015 , Wife's medical : 22/09/2015 , Child's passport : 22/09/2015 , Child's HAP ID : 03/11/2015. Visa Grant : 04/12/2015 ,1st April 2016 lane:


----------



## prasannakp84

I will join you if I get my grant in Jan.



gfarmer said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anybody flying to Sydney in April?
> 
> ACS : 27/09/2012 REJECTED , ACS : 22/10/2014 ACCEPTED , IELTS 14/12/2013 L:8.5 R:7.0 W:6.0 S:8.0 , 01/02/2014 L:8.5 R:7.0 W:6.5 S:7.0, 13/04/2014 L:8.0 R:8.5 W:6.5 S:7.0, 21/06/2014 L:8.5 R:8.5 W:7.0 S:8.0 , CO assigned : 07/05/2015 , My medical : 23/05/2015 , PCC : 10/06/2015 , Wife's medical : 22/09/2015 , Child's passport : 22/09/2015 , Child's HAP ID : 03/11/2015. Visa Grant : 04/12/2015 lane: 1st April 2016


----------



## Heywb

prasannakp84 said:


> I am sorting the list based on CO allocation date


Please also categorize this list with GSM office i-e brisbane or Adelaide


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Dear Friends,

Have you ever felt light, unburdened and liberated to focus on one thing and one thing alone. Now I have, the moment my agent called and told me. Your PR, Your 189, Your visa has come.

And to think that just yesterday i was so frustrated and posted a query about taking up another job and waiting it out. But it is fate that it has to be 111 days since lodging to get my visa....

I do not know where to start and whom I should start thanking in this fourm. There are so many amazingly supportive people here, Andre, Keeda, Nostaliga Nut are a few but the list just goes on.

Thank you everyone, I'm so so thankful to you all!!!

I hope everyone here will soon experience this unburdened relief of not waiting anymore.


----------



## ravirami

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Have you ever felt light, unburdened and liberated to focus on one thing and one thing alone. Now I have, the moment my agent called and told me. Your PR, Your 189, Your visa has come.
> 
> And to think that just yesterday i was so frustrated and posted a query about taking up another job and waiting it out. But it is fate that it has to be 111 days since lodging to get my visa....
> 
> I do not know where to start and whom I should start thanking in this fourm. There are so many amazingly supportive people here, Andre, Keeda, Nostaliga Nut are a few but the list just goes on.
> 
> Thank you everyone, I'm so so thankful to you all!!!
> 
> I hope everyone here will soon experience this unburdened relief of not waiting anymore.


Congratulation buddy..


----------



## sandipgp

sandipgp said:


> I think if you decide to change the job , you should inform them about change of circumstances. I dont think that will necessarily delay your PR processing. May be you will receive grant tomorrow.. here is hoping..





kenny_lowe23 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Have you ever felt light, unburdened and liberated to focus on one thing and one thing alone. Now I have, the moment my agent called and told me. Your PR, Your 189, Your visa has come.
> 
> And to think that just yesterday i was so frustrated and posted a query about taking up another job and waiting it out. But it is fate that it has to be 111 days since lodging to get my visa....
> 
> I do not know where to start and whom I should start thanking in this fourm. There are so many amazingly supportive people here, Andre, Keeda, Nostaliga Nut are a few but the list just goes on.
> 
> Thank you everyone, I'm so so thankful to you all!!!
> 
> I hope everyone here will soon experience this unburdened relief of not waiting anymore.


Congratulations.. Now you can change your job...lane:


----------



## ravirami

prasannakp84 said:


> GSM Adelaide Waiting list (Updated list)
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ravian720	28-Oct
> rosslleee	12-Nov
> vinvid	12-Nov
> gaus	13-Nov
> rabbahs	16-Nov
> faizan93	18-Nov
> andrey	18-Nov
> saadloe	27-Nov
> yasmeenaaa	28-Nov
> sandipgp	7-Dec
> prasannakp84	14-Dec
> rameezsh1	16-Dec
> gd2015	22-Dec


Count me in...


----------



## 3sh

prasannakp84 said:


> GSM Adelaide Waiting list (Updated list)
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ravian720	28-Oct
> rosslleee	12-Nov
> vinvid	12-Nov
> gaus	13-Nov
> rabbahs	16-Nov
> faizan93	18-Nov
> andrey	18-Nov
> saadloe	27-Nov
> yasmeenaaa	28-Nov
> sandipgp	7-Dec
> prasannakp84	14-Dec
> rameezsh1	16-Dec
> gd2015	22-Dec


Me too, guys....


----------



## 3sh

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Have you ever felt light, unburdened and liberated to focus on one thing and one thing alone. Now I have, the moment my agent called and told me. Your PR, Your 189, Your visa has come.
> 
> And to think that just yesterday i was so frustrated and posted a query about taking up another job and waiting it out. But it is fate that it has to be 111 days since lodging to get my visa....
> 
> I do not know where to start and whom I should start thanking in this fourm. There are so many amazingly supportive people here, Andre, Keeda, Nostaliga Nut are a few but the list just goes on.
> 
> Thank you everyone, I'm so so thankful to you all!!!
> 
> I hope everyone here will soon experience this unburdened relief of not waiting anymore.


Congrats, buddy...


----------



## ash36

3sh said:


> Me too, guys....


Me too request complete 3 dec..I too plan to fly by April if I get grant in jan


----------



## bnkamal

Ktoda said:


> Yes  as early as possible
> 
> Jai, Prasanna, you, Ravian are in waiting stage with Adelaide Team


Even mine is from Adelaide.. After CO assignment (30 NOV), havent heard anything all silent. Not sure if I can call them or just keep waiting.. Any advice ?


----------



## KeeDa

mohankum said:


> I have a query regarding employment verification. Please help me out.
> 
> ACS has assessed me for skilled employment after Sep 2010 which means i get 10 points for >5 years experience. And all my skilled employment is from same company (I work in the same company from 2009)
> 
> My question is will DIBP does employment verification of previous employments also? (which is not considered by ACS as skilled)


Highly unlikely that they will verify with your ex-employer because you are not claiming any points from that employment. There have been a few cases of verification with more than one employers or with ex-employers (example), but they were cases where points were claimed from those periods, or cases where ex-employment period was quite significant as compared to the current one. In your case, I don't think they will bother to talk to your ex-employer, but I still recommend that you inform your ex-employer about the possibility of a call or email and make sure they respond in positive if that happens.


----------



## 3sh

bnkamal said:


> Even mine is from Adelaide.. After CO assignment (30 NOV), havent heard anything all silent. Not sure if I can call them or just keep waiting.. Any advice ?


All I am doing now is waiting!!! :juggle:

When I called them by Dec 18, they said the time line is changed to 6 - 8 weeks after CO allocation. My 8 weeks will be over by Jan 8, 2016.

I dunno if I will get any new response calling them now. So going to wait till Jan 8.


----------



## indergreat

andreyx108b said:


> Personal interview!? In person?


No, not in person but he got a call from Embassy for personal interview ....


----------



## indergreat

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Have you ever felt light, unburdened and liberated to focus on one thing and one thing alone. Now I have, the moment my agent called and told me. Your PR, Your 189, Your visa has come.


Congratz buddy .... so which city are you heading to ..... And all the best for future ....


----------



## Ktoda

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Have you ever felt light, unburdened and liberated to focus on one thing and one thing alone. Now I have, the moment my agent called and told me. Your PR, Your 189, Your visa has come.
> 
> And to think that just yesterday i was so frustrated and posted a query about taking up another job and waiting it out. But it is fate that it has to be 111 days since lodging to get my visa....
> 
> I do not know where to start and whom I should start thanking in this fourm. There are so many amazingly supportive people here, Andre, Keeda, Nostaliga Nut are a few but the list just goes on.
> 
> Thank you everyone, I'm so so thankful to you all!!!
> 
> I hope everyone here will soon experience this unburdened relief of not waiting anymore.



Congratulations Kenny_Lowe23. That's a big sign of relief. All the best for your next steps.

Did CO request you to upload Form-80 ? My CO didn't asked it till now and planning to upload it. But I also feel if I upload will it become any extra work for CO

Do Form-80 has to be filled by Primary applicant (or) the dependents also have to fill it. Please advise


----------



## JamesSultan

*Thanks*



sameerberlas said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> I got ACS assessment positive, submitted EOI, got invited and now have lodged VISA application since 23rd December, 2015. I never mentioned my Secondary & Higher secondary education anywhere neither did they (ACS or EOI) asked for it. Remember, your skill is counted from either Bachelors or Masters + Work experience. Hence, I would say there is no such need to add Secondary education details. Its just not mandatory requirement so better leave it.
> 
> Best of luck & Regards,
> Sameer


Dear Sameer,

Thanks for your helpful reply.


----------



## samjhibaschhu1

prasannakp84 said:


> GSM Adelaide Waiting list (Updated list)
> 
> ktoda	5-May
> deepgill	25-Aug
> ravian720	28-Oct
> rosslleee	12-Nov
> vinvid	12-Nov
> gaus	13-Nov
> samjhibaschhu 13-Nov
> rabbahs	16-Nov
> faizan93	18-Nov
> andrey	18-Nov
> saadloe	27-Nov
> yasmeenaaa	28-Nov
> sandipgp	7-Dec
> prasannakp84	14-Dec
> rameezsh1	16-Dec
> gd2015	22-Dec


Same here guys.


----------



## indergreat

I also got GSM Adelaide, requested docs on 30th Nov, request provided 16th Dec

GSM Adelaide Waiting list (Updated list)

ktoda 5-May
deepgill 25-Aug
ravian720 28-Oct
ravirami 11-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
samjhibaschhu 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
faizan93 18-Nov
andrey 18-Nov
saadloe 27-Nov
yasmeenaaa	28-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
sandipgp 7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015 22-Dec


----------



## KeeDa

sabooo said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I do have a 4 years Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Sciences & Engineering from India and total 10+ years of IT experience mainly in USA and India. I today submitted for evaluation on ACS website for anzsco Software Engineer 261313. The problem is many of my experience letters don't mention the country specifically although all of them are on company letter heads issued by HR and in proper format suggested by ACS. My first experience letter for 2 years although contains the country and meets all the ACS standards, rest all as well but they are missing just the country point. My question is, whether the ACS is going to check each and every experience letter for my 10 year experience and will come back to me asking to get country added in all those letters OR the ACS will just use that first experience (2 years) letter to qualify me for equivalent Australian degree and will not check rest of them? Please advise on below points:
> 1. In case ACS comes back, what will be best approach to handle it as it is going to be an uphill task to contact employers again and convince them to add countries. Please advise.
> 2. After the ACS evaluation, is DIAC (Skill Select) going to calculate my total experience ? If so, are they also going to point out to the country not mentioned issue in my experience letters. What will be best approach in this stage?
> 3.My past experience letters get me around 6 years of experience (after leaving 2 years for ACS) that currently gives me 60 points. If I add up my current existing job, my total points come to 65. Is it advisable to add the current experience letter as well? and if yes at which stage? shall i get it for the current ACS stage or the later DIAC(Skill Select) stage? Increasing your points gives a better chance to be invited and invited soon or no?
> 4. Is there a best time of year to submit EOI? As this is the beginning of the new year, does the every year quota begins at this time or does it go by the financial year? What are my chances at this point?


You should've filed the ACS application with current employment as well. With 60 points, it will be a very long wait to get an invitation. See if your ACS application still allows you to add a record and documents for your current employment, and if it does, act quickly and do the needful because ACS is very fast with their processing. You won't be able to change anything once your file is picked up for processing, and your only option then would be to pay up again for a reassessment.

1. They most probably won't come back for this. I had an overseas deputation for 4+ years, and I did mention the country name as place where the employment was completed. ACS outcome still came out as Location=India. I don't know why- maybe because the reference document was Indian, or maybe because the parent company was Indian. I did not bother about this, but I did mention the correct location (name of the overseas country) in my EOI and visa application. No problems about this yet. If they do ask about it though, unfortunately, there is nothing else that you can do but to get new letters with location details.

2. DIAC may not do these calculations. That is why we are asked to approach ACS. DIAC does consider additional work experience points claims in case if the applicant continued with the same employer with same duties. I am not sure how they will look at your case where you haven't assessed your employment from ACS but would like to claim points for it. IMO, look at possibility of having current employment added to your ACS application.

3. Yes, if possible, add current employment ASAP. I think once your ACS application progresses to 'with assessor' stage, you might not be able to add it. So you will have to act fast. With 65 points, you will get an instant invitation in the upcoming EOI invite round, but with 60 points, it could be a 6+ months wait.

4. Best time is the earliest possible time you can submit the EOI. Quota (occupations and occupation ceilings) are revised in July each year. About chances- as I said earlier, with just 60 points under 2613 occupation group, it could take 6+ months (maybe more- I am not keeping a track these days, but this thread should give you an idea: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ions-eagerly-awaiting-january-2016-round.html).


----------



## KeeDa

naga_me87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Please clear my confusion.
> 
> I got a mail from [email protected] which had details of case officer and he is from Adelaide.
> 
> If your case officer is from Brisbane then from which mail id you get the mail from? Is it same as [email protected] ?
> 
> If yes, then, when we reply to this mail ID then our mails will be put in a common queue which can be picked by any CO from any location right ? So based on this i understand that multiple CO's work on our case. They are not the same. is my understanding correct ?
> 
> I called up DIBP department and asked for my CO's email ID but they said we cannot write mail to them directly & it should be written to "[email protected]" only.


Correct. More than one CO may work on a case.

Edit: Third CO wrote an email to me just now  First was on 20/08. Second on 14/09, and third today.


----------



## Ktoda

naga_me87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Please clear my confusion.
> 
> I got a mail from [email protected] which had details of case officer and he is from Adelaide.
> 
> If your case officer is from Brisbane then from which mail id you get the mail from? Is it same as [email protected] ?
> 
> If yes, then, when we reply to this mail ID then our mails will be put in a common queue which can be picked by any CO from any location right ? So based on this i understand that multiple CO's work on our case. They are not the same. is my understanding correct ?
> 
> I called up DIBP department and asked for my CO's email ID but they said we cannot write mail to them directly & it should be written to "[email protected]" only.


Hi

Yes many CO will be assigned based on your case. For me, nearly 4 CO s allocated from May 2015 to till now and this time don't know whether the same CO will respond. I feel another new CO will check and reply me


----------



## sandipgp

KeeDa said:


> Correct. More than one CO may work on a case.
> 
> Edit: Third CO wrote an email to me just now  First was on 20/08. Second on 14/09, and third today.


When Did CO contact you KEEDA. If i remember well you had kept your caseon hold for some document.


----------



## wolfskin

Adding me in Q.
Doc request date - 04-Dec-2015

ktoda	5-May
deepgill	25-Aug
ravian720	28-Oct
ravirami 11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov
vinvid	12-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
samjhibaschhu 13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov
andrey	18-Nov
saadloe	27-Nov
yasmeenaaa	28-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 04-Dec
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec


----------



## KeeDa

sandipgp said:


> When Did CO contact you KEEDA. If i remember well you had kept your caseon hold for some document.


I edited my post to update CO contact dates. Third CO emailed me just now... and I replied as well.

Yes, they are waiting for me to produce a certain document. Today's email was about the same- asking me about status/ progress.


----------



## sandipgp

KeeDa said:


> I edited my post to update CO contact dates. Third CO emailed me just now... and I replied as well.
> 
> Yes, they are waiting for me to produce a certain document. Today's email was about the same- asking me about status/ progress.


So you have joined the list of people waiting for grants after pressing information provided.. Welcome to the club.. all the best.


----------



## sandipgp

KeeDa said:


> I edited my post to update CO contact dates. Third CO emailed me just now... and I replied as well.
> 
> Yes, they are waiting for me to produce a certain document. Today's email was about the same- asking me about status/ progress.


So you have joined the list of people waiting for grants after pressing information provided.. Welcome to the club.. all the best.


----------



## KeeDa

sandipgp said:


> So you have joined the list of people waiting for grants after pressing information provided.. Welcome to the club.. all the best.


No, I haven't clicked that button yet as I have not produced the requested document. I need about one more month for it.


----------



## prasannakp84

GSM Adelaide?



KeeDa said:


> I edited my post to update CO contact dates. Third CO emailed me just now... and I replied as well.
> 
> Yes, they are waiting for me to produce a certain document. Today's email was about the same- asking me about status/ progress.


----------



## prasannakp84

*GSM Adelaide Waiting list*

This list just keeps growing  All the best to everyone !!

ktoda 5-May
deepgill 25-Aug
ash36 26-Oct
ravian720 28-Oct
ravirami 11-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
faizan93 18-Nov
andrey 18-Nov
saadloe 27-Nov
yasmeenaaa 25-Nov
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec
gd2015 22-Dec


----------



## prasannakp84

I am just keeping track of people assigned to GSM Adelaide waiting for their grants. You can start doing the same for Brisbane.



Heywb said:


> Please also categorize this list with GSM office i-e brisbane or Adelaide


----------



## ndhal

Hello everyone!!!

I have lodged my VISA dated 26 Dec 2015.
I have filled through consultant and given all docs(PCC,Medical done incl. my son TB test,Form 16 of all years,Form 80 and form 1221).I don't know whether CO is allocated to my case and in which area.
Please keep me in for updates.
Do I need to wait for another 3-4 months to get VISA.
Thanks everyone for all support and guidance.


----------



## gaus

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Have you ever felt light, unburdened and liberated to focus on one thing and one thing alone. Now I have, the moment my agent called and told me. Your PR, Your 189, Your visa has come.
> 
> And to think that just yesterday i was so frustrated and posted a query about taking up another job and waiting it out. But it is fate that it has to be 111 days since lodging to get my visa....
> 
> I do not know where to start and whom I should start thanking in this fourm. There are so many amazingly supportive people here, Andre, Keeda, Nostaliga Nut are a few but the list just goes on.
> 
> Thank you everyone, I'm so so thankful to you all!!!
> 
> I hope everyone here will soon experience this unburdened relief of not waiting anymore.


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## sandipgp

prasannakp84 said:


> This list just keeps growing  All the best to everyone !!
> 
> ktoda 5-May
> deepgill 25-Aug
> ash36 26-Oct
> ravian720 28-Oct
> ravirami 11-Nov
> rosslleee 12-Nov
> vinvid 12-Nov
> samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
> 3sh 13-Nov
> gaus 13-Nov
> rabbahs 16-Nov
> faizan93 18-Nov
> andrey 18-Nov
> saadloe 27-Nov
> yasmeenaaa 25-Nov
> bnkamal 30-Nov
> indergreat 30-Nov
> wolfskin 4-Dec
> sandipgp 7-Dec
> prasannakp84 14-Dec
> rameezsh1 16-Dec
> gd2015 22-Dec


I just created a new thread for GSM Adelaide waiting people. Waiting for Visa 189/190 grants from GSM.Adelaide
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-189-190-grants-gsm-adelaide.html#post9075146


----------



## prasannakp84

Good job!! You might get a direct grant in a week's time, if they do not ask for more docs.



ndhal said:


> Hello everyone!!!
> 
> I have lodged my VISA dated 26 Dec 2015.
> I have filled through consultant and given all docs(PCC,Medical done incl. my son TB test,Form 16 of all years,Form 80 and form 1221).I don't know whether CO is allocated to my case and in which area.
> Please keep me in for updates.
> Do I need to wait for another 3-4 months to get VISA.
> Thanks everyone for all support and guidance.


----------



## KeeDa

prasannakp84 said:


> GSM Adelaide?


Brisbane.



prasannakp84 said:


> I am just keeping track of people assigned to GSM Adelaide waiting for their grants. You can start doing the same for Brisbane.


There is no point in tracking based on the GSM team. Any CO from any team can pickup a visa case and process it. User aarohi for instance- all initial communications were from GSM Brisbane, and visa was granted by GSM Adelaide.


----------



## sandipgp

KeeDa said:


> Brisbane.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no point in tracking based on the GSM team. Any CO from any team can pickup a visa case and process it. User aarohi for instance- all initial communications were from GSM Brisbane, and visa was granted by GSM Adelaide.


Ohh that is surprising . I thought a case gets allocated to CO and GSM and then they continue with it.


----------



## ndhal

I called my consultant for knowing the CO allocation.She asked me weirdly why u need it
and didnt told me abt it and told me to wait till april(first week)


Originally Posted by ndhal View Post
Hello everyone!!!

I have lodged my VISA dated 26 Dec 2015.
I have filled through consultant and given all docs(PCC,Medical done incl. my son TB test,Form 16 of all years,Form 80 and form 1221).I don't know whether CO is allocated to my case and in which area.
Please keep me in for updates.
Do I need to wait for another 3-4 months to get VISA.
Thanks everyone for all support and guidance.


----------



## naga_me87

sandipgp said:


> Ohh that is surprising . I thought a case gets allocated to CO and GSM and then they continue with it.


Exactly. This is what i am trying to make people understand 

There is no point in tracking based on Adelaide or Brisbane GSM team. Once you reply to gsm.allocated.border.com.au CO from any location may pick up your case. It is not the same CO always


----------



## perthling

Been inactive for awhile due to the holidays. Adding myself to the list for reference. 

ktoda	5-May
deepgill	25-Aug
perthling 2-Oct
ash36	26-Oct
ravian720	28-Oct
ravirami	11-Nov
rosslleee	12-Nov
vinvid	12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1	13-Nov
3sh	13-Nov
gaus	13-Nov
rabbahs	16-Nov
faizan93	18-Nov
andrey	18-Nov
saadloe	27-Nov
yasmeenaaa	25-Nov
bnkamal	30-Nov
indergreat	30-Nov
wolfskin	4-Dec
sandipgp	7-Dec
prasannakp84	14-Dec
rameezsh1	16-Dec
gd2015	22-Dec

Applied August 17
CO contact Oct 2 asking for husband's medical, form 1221 and 80
Request Completed Oct 22

after that one call and two emails to Adelaide team. no concrete update but there was a hint that we have gone under external check as my husband had some petty crimes during his teenage years..:/ we kept asking if they need any more documents but all they say is they will let us know if they require more.. (was trying to ask this to see if they need character references for my husband or whatever)


----------



## tt2

prasannakp84 said:


> GSM Adelaide Waiting list (in the order of CO allocation date)
> 
> ktoda 5-May
> ravian720	28-Oct
> rosslleee	12-Nov
> vinvid	12-Nov
> rabbahs	16-Nov
> saadloe	27-Nov
> yasmeenaaa	28-Nov
> sandipgp	7-Dec
> prasannakp84	14-Dec
> rameezsh1	16-Dec
> gd2015	22-Dec


Me too still waiting for Adeliade was 1st allocated on the 8th of October then the 25th of November. All the best to all of us waiting


----------



## chhavi

ndhal said:


> I called my consultant for knowing the CO allocation.She asked me weirdly why u need it
> and didnt told me abt it and told me to wait till april(first week)


You can create a new ImmiAccount and import your application, without your consultant knowing about it.

https://www.border.gov.au/immiaccount


I am also tracking my application the same way.


----------



## KeeDa

chhavi said:


> You can create a new ImmiAccount and import your application, without your consultant knowing about it.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/immiaccount
> 
> 
> I am also tracking my application the same way.


Do you see communication in the imported application? I know we could not see these in the old system, but maybe the new upgraded system does show it. Please confirm if your case has had a CO contact.

Thanks,


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats bro!!! Good luck in Oz  




kenny_lowe23 said:


> Dear Friends, Have you ever felt light, unburdened and liberated to focus on one thing and one thing alone. Now I have, the moment my agent called and told me. Your PR, Your 189, Your visa has come. And to think that just yesterday i was so frustrated and posted a query about taking up another job and waiting it out. But it is fate that it has to be 111 days since lodging to get my visa.... I do not know where to start and whom I should start thanking in this fourm. There are so many amazingly supportive people here, Andre, Keeda, Nostaliga Nut are a few but the list just goes on. Thank you everyone, I'm so so thankful to you all!!! I hope everyone here will soon experience this unburdened relief of not waiting anymore.


----------



## chhavi

KeeDa said:


> Do you see communication in the imported application? I know we could not see these in the old system, but maybe the new upgraded system does show it. Please confirm if your case has had a CO contact.
> 
> Thanks,




I can see my "Application mailbox" which has List of correspondence in it.

My consultant also didn't provide me details like CO team, but now I can see it in CO's signature present in mail correspondence.


----------



## kanuz

Hello guys,

I'm pleased to inform that my long wait is over. Got our PR grant today 

One quick question - Does all the applicant need to enter OZ together or dependant can go first and then the primary can go . Request your view on this.

Thanks for all your guidance and support.

App lodged - 28 July, CO contact - 15 Sep, Doc uploaded - 9 Oct , Grant - 6 Jan'16


----------



## KeeDa

kanuz said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm pleased to inform that my long wait is over. Got our PR grant today
> 
> One quick question - Does all the applicant need to enter OZ together or dependant can go first and then the primary can go . Request your view on this.
> 
> Thanks for all your guidance and support.
> 
> App lodged - 28 July, CO contact - 15 Sep, Doc uploaded - 9 Oct , Grant - 6 Jan'16


Congrats. If you notice the "Visa Conditions" column in the grant pdf, it says NIL- which means there are no conditions whatsoever and therefore the dependent can travel before the primary applicant.


----------



## gaus

kanuz said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm pleased to inform that my long wait is over. Got our PR grant today
> 
> One quick question - Does all the applicant need to enter OZ together or dependant can go first and then the primary can go . Request your view on this.
> 
> Thanks for all your guidance and support.
> 
> App lodged - 28 July, CO contact - 15 Sep, Doc uploaded - 9 Oct , Grant - 6 Jan'16


Congratulations!!! All the best for future. That was indeed a long wait... hope everyone else doesn't have to wait this long.


----------



## cozmopravesh

kanuz said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm pleased to inform that my long wait is over. Got our PR grant today
> 
> One quick question - Does all the applicant need to enter OZ together or dependant can go first and then the primary can go . Request your view on this.
> 
> Thanks for all your guidance and support.
> 
> App lodged - 28 July, CO contact - 15 Sep, Doc uploaded - 9 Oct , Grant - 6 Jan'16


Wow.... Your long long wait is over..... Many many congrats mate !!!


----------



## kanuz

Thank you guys. Yes, the condition says - NIL


----------



## kanuz

For the guys who are waiting, All the very best 

Thank you!


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Ktoda said:


> Congratulations Kenny_Lowe23. That's a big sign of relief. All the best for your next steps.
> 
> Did CO request you to upload Form-80 ? My CO didn't asked it till now and planning to upload it. But I also feel if I upload will it become any extra work for CO
> 
> Do Form-80 has to be filled by Primary applicant (or) the dependents also have to fill it. Please advise


Thank Bru..

The CO didn't request any documents from me, i uploaded all my documents the day after lodging. It is better you fill and send it before the CO request, it will avoid any delays.

Form 80 has to be filled by the primary applicant alone.


----------



## sandipgp

kanuz said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm pleased to inform that my long wait is over. Got our PR grant today
> 
> One quick question - Does all the applicant need to enter OZ together or dependant can go first and then the primary can go . Request your view on this.
> 
> Thanks for all your guidance and support.
> 
> App lodged - 28 July, CO contact - 15 Sep, Doc uploaded - 9 Oct , Grant - 6 Jan'16


Congratulations.


----------



## deepgill

kanuz said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm pleased to inform that my long wait is over. Got our PR grant today
> 
> One quick question - Does all the applicant need to enter OZ together or dependant can go first and then the primary can go . Request your view on this.
> 
> Thanks for all your guidance and support.
> 
> App lodged - 28 July, CO contact - 15 Sep, Doc uploaded - 9 Oct , Grant - 6 Jan'16


Many congratulations.. Kanuz.


----------



## wolfskin

Congratulation to those who received grant . Best luck for someone like me


----------



## Ktoda

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Thank Bru..
> 
> The CO didn't request any documents from me, i uploaded all my documents the day after lodging. It is better you fill and send it before the CO request, it will avoid any delays.
> 
> Form 80 has to be filled by the primary applicant alone.


Thank you Mate. Yes will fill it and send it to CO


----------



## haisergeant

I filled form 80 and 1221 for both me (main applicant) and my wife (dependent), hope it won't cause a problem.


----------



## civil189

Guys need help
My doj in EOI was 2 May but on papers I have 7 May ( like in payslips and full n final letter), now my agent is saying that document needs to be of 2 May 
What to do?
Does any under taking would work?

Regards
Prashant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ktoda

Form 1221 generally used if there's any changes in your details (like new members, passport, etc). For me CO requested to produce the Form 1221 and sent to him on DEC 2015

Form 80 is for character validation which CO didn't ask but all our forum members suggest to upload this to get direct grant instead of delays


----------



## shashiamar

Included myself in,

ktoda 5-May
deepgill 25-Aug
ash36 26-Oct
ravian720 28-Oct
ravirami 11-Nov
rosslleee 12-Nov
vinvid 12-Nov
samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
3sh 13-Nov
gaus 13-Nov
rabbahs 16-Nov
faizan93 18-Nov
andrey 18-Nov
saadloe 27-Nov
yasmeenaaa 25-Nov
bnkamal 30-Nov
indergreat 30-Nov
wolfskin 4-Dec
sandipgp 7-Dec
prasannakp84 14-Dec
rameezsh1 16-Dec
shashiamar 21 Dec
gd2015 22-Dec


----------



## Kirkoven

kanuz said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm pleased to inform that my long wait is over. Got our PR grant today
> 
> One quick question - Does all the applicant need to enter OZ together or dependant can go first and then the primary can go . Request your view on this.
> 
> Thanks for all your guidance and support.
> 
> App lodged - 28 July, CO contact - 15 Sep, Doc uploaded - 9 Oct , Grant - 6 Jan'16


Congratz Kanuz

Another long wait getting over

Please update your case in the tracker


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

KeeDa said:


> Do you see communication in the imported application? I know we could not see these in the old system, but maybe the new upgraded system does show it. Please confirm if your case has had a CO contact.
> 
> Thanks,


Yes, I can see complete communication from Co (2 times), and it's beneficial as I update my account status by hitting the button which was ignored by the consultant. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfahmed

AOA

Please confirm is academic IELTS enough for my wife to show that she has functional english.
i am not claiming her points. or it is mandatory to do General IELTS .

REgards
Furqan


----------



## andreyx108b

sfahmed said:


> AOA Please confirm is academic IELTS enough for my wife to show that she has functional english. i am not claiming her points. or it is mandatory to do General IELTS . REgards Furqan


academic is good.


----------



## usmansshaikh

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Thank Bru..
> 
> The CO didn't request any documents from me, i uploaded all my documents the day after lodging. It is better you fill and send it before the CO request, it will avoid any delays.
> 
> Form 80 has to be filled by the primary applicant alone.


In my case CO asked form 80 for both me(primary applicant) as well as my wife. I had to fill 2 form 80 and upload. Its better to be proactive and upload both I guess.


----------



## amarjagadish

KeeDa said:


> Highly unlikely that they will verify with your ex-employer because you are not claiming any points from that employment. There have been a few cases of verification with more than one employers or with ex-employers (example), but they were cases where points were claimed from those periods, or cases where ex-employment period was quite significant as compared to the current one. In your case, I don't think they will bother to talk to your ex-employer, but I still recommend that you inform your ex-employer about the possibility of a call or email and make sure they respond in positive if that happens.


*Do we need to upload any documents for the employment for which we aren't claiming any points?*
i worked from 2008 to 2009 in one company and not claiming any point for that.
Started working in another company from 2009 and still with same , points claimed from 2012 to 2015 - Have all documents


----------



## tt2

kanuz said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm pleased to inform that my long wait is over. Got our PR grant today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One quick question - Does all the applicant need to enter OZ together or dependant can go first and then the primary can go . Request your view on this.
> 
> Thanks for all your guidance and support.
> 
> App lodged - 28 July, CO contact - 15 Sep, Doc uploaded - 9 Oct , Grant - 6 Jan'16


Congratulations Kanuz


----------



## andreyx108b

amarjagadish said:


> Do we need to upload any documents for the employment for which we aren't claiming any points? i worked from 2008 to 2009 in one company and not claiming any point for that. Started working in another company from 2009 and still with same , points claimed from 2012 to 2015 - Have all documents


No. Not required.


----------



## Kuwind

Hi

I clicked on the link What's the next step.. Create a immi account ? How does our application get imported in the new account?






chhavi said:


> ndhal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called my consultant for knowing the CO allocation.She asked me weirdly why u need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and didnt told me abt it and told me to wait till april(first week)
> 
> 
> 
> You can create a new ImmiAccount and import your application, without your consultant knowing about it.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/immiaccount
> 
> 
> I am also tracking my application the same way.
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

Kuwind said:


> Hi I clicked on the link What's the next step.. Create a immi account ? How does our application get imported in the new account?


Use your TRN number


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

Kuwind said:


> Hi
> 
> I clicked on the link What's the next step.. Create a immi account ? How does our application get imported in the new account?


kuwind, Make a new account on immi account (its just like email account), once you login to new account you will see option there import application, import your application using your trn number..and thats it, I recommend not to make any changes in your application if you are using agent...hope it works now...


----------



## chhavi

Kuwind said:


> Hi
> 
> I clicked on the link What's the next step.. Create a immi account ? How does our application get imported in the new account?



Login to ImmiAccount -> Create an ImmiAccount -> provide "New User Details"(use your personal mail Id) 

Only information you will need is "TRN Reference no.", from Payment Summary Details.


----------



## Kuwind

Thanks a lot for the help.. I will try doing that now 





chhavi said:


> Kuwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I clicked on the link What's the next step.. Create a immi account ? How does our application get imported in the new account?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login to ImmiAccount -> Create an ImmiAccount -> provide "New User Details"(use your personal mail Id)
> 
> Only information you will need is "TRN Reference no.", from Payment Summary Details.
Click to expand...




Irfan Bhatti said:


> Kuwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I clicked on the link What's the next step.. Create a immi account ? How does our application get imported in the new account?
> 
> 
> 
> kuwind, Make a new account on immi account (its just like email account), once you login to new account you will see option there import application, import your application using your trn number..and thats it, I recommend not to make any changes in your application if you are using agent...hope it works now...
Click to expand...




andreyx108b said:


> Kuwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I clicked on the link What's the next step.. Create a immi account ? How does our application get imported in the new account?
> 
> 
> 
> Use your TRN number
Click to expand...


----------



## Rosslleee

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Thank Bru..
> 
> The CO didn't request any documents from me, i uploaded all my documents the day after lodging. It is better you fill and send it before the CO request, it will avoid any delays.
> 
> Form 80 has to be filled by the primary applicant alone.





Ktoda said:


> Thank you Mate. Yes will fill it and send it to CO


CO asked for my wife's Form 80 as well .... Good Luck


----------



## kanuz

Thank you all


----------



## George2014

How the application status changes after submission of the application? We submitted on 2nd week of December, front loaded all documents. Waiting for CO contact.


----------



## andreyx108b

George2014 said:


> How the application status changes after submission of the application? We submitted on 2nd week of December, front loaded all documents. Waiting for CO contact.


It does not always change. If you have provided ALL documents then it might go direct to Finalized and you will receive a grant.


----------



## Majician

Friends I have a question, a friend of mine lived in UK for 3 years from 2006-2009, any idea how can he get PCC from UK? 

Plus PCC from Hyderabad India process, can he get PCC from Hyderabad while he is abroad?


----------



## andreyx108b

Majician said:


> Friends I have a question, a friend of mine lived in UK for 3 years from 2006-2009, any idea how can he get PCC from UK? Plus PCC from Hyderabad India process, can he get PCC from Hyderabad while he is abroad?


 He can get online Acro web-site, takes 2 weeks.


----------



## Majician

andreyx108b said:


> He can get online Acro web-site, takes 2 weeks.


Thanks brother !!


----------



## Kirkoven

Was looking at Immitracker and noticed one person who got his grant today after 357 days of waiting...

I though such instances have long gone...

What a long year, he/she might have had...


----------



## andreyx108b

Kirkoven said:


> Was looking at Immitracker and noticed one person who got his grant today after 357 days of waiting... I though such instances have long gone... What a long year, he/she might have had...


I know her, she has done her medicals in November 2015 bro. So its a delay from her side.


----------



## mohankum

KeeDa said:


> Highly unlikely that they will verify with your ex-employer because you are not claiming any points from that employment. There have been a few cases of verification with more than one employers or with ex-employers (example), but they were cases where points were claimed from those periods, or cases where ex-employment period was quite significant as compared to the current one. In your case, I don't think they will bother to talk to your ex-employer, but I still recommend that you inform your ex-employer about the possibility of a call or email and make sure they respond in positive if that happens.


Thanks Keeda.

I also have one more clarification.
ACS has assessed me through RPL route. Is it mandatory to upload employment reference letters to immi account when applying for Visa?
I have uploaded all the documents i.e. offer letter, experience letter, payslips, Tax docs, Form 80, PCC, promotions letters, etc.

CO contacted me last month and asked for meds and PCC which i have uploaded already and pressed 'Information provided' button.
Can i upload employment reference letters even now or wait for CO to ask?


----------



## KeeDa

haisergeant said:


> I filled form 80 and 1221 for both me (main applicant) and my wife (dependent), hope it won't cause a problem.


No problems with that. I was requested form 80 from both me and my wife (dependent applicant and not claiming partner points).


----------



## KeeDa

Kirkoven said:


> Was looking at Immitracker and noticed one person who got his grant today after 357 days of waiting...
> 
> I though such instances have long gone...
> 
> What a long year, he/she might have had...


Not really. One Feb-27 applicant got his grant today after almost 10 months with no apparent delay from his side. There still are a few applicants from Feb-April batch who are still waiting.


----------



## KeeDa

mohankum said:


> Thanks Keeda.
> 
> I also have one more clarification.
> ACS has assessed me through RPL route. Is it mandatory to upload employment reference letters to immi account when applying for Visa?
> I have uploaded all the documents i.e. offer letter, experience letter, payslips, Tax docs, Form 80, PCC, promotions letters, etc.
> 
> CO contacted me last month and asked for meds and PCC which i have uploaded already and pressed 'Information provided' button.
> Can i upload employment reference letters even now or wait for CO to ask?


That reference letter is an important document because it helped you gain the skills assessment. CO might have failed to notice it being missing. I suggest you upload it now as a second request would mean more delays.


----------



## KeeDa

Majician said:


> Friends I have a question, a friend of mine lived in UK for 3 years from 2006-2009, any idea how can he get PCC from UK?
> 
> Plus PCC from Hyderabad India process, can he get PCC from Hyderabad while he is abroad?


Andrey has replied to you about the UK PCC. For his Indian PCC, he has to contact and apply at nearest Indian Embassy in the overseas country where he is residing now.


----------



## Majician

KeeDa said:


> Andrey has replied to you about the UK PCC. For his Indian PCC, he has to contact and apply at nearest Indian Embassy in the overseas country where he is residing now.


Hi KeeDa, 

Thanks for your input, we're in saudi, can he get Indian PCC from here without going to Hyderabad? 

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

Hello everyone need some help with the form 26 Medical examination
for an Australian visa. Question number 13 under Part A their has the below question

Have you lodged a visa application?
No - At which office do you intend to lodge an application?
Yes - At which office?

Please advise on what needs to be filled in here?


----------



## mohankum

KeeDa said:


> That reference letter is an important document because it helped you gain the skills assessment. CO might have failed to notice it being missing. I suggest you upload it now as a second request would mean more delays.


Thanks a lot Keeda.

I will upload as suggested.


----------



## sameerb

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Thank Bru..
> 
> The CO didn't request any documents from me, i uploaded all my documents the day after lodging. It is better you fill and send it before the CO request, it will avoid any delays.
> 
> Form 80 has to be filled by the primary applicant alone.


Does every one has to fill FORM 80 or only if CO asks? I have lodged visa application 2 weeks ago and waiting for CO allocation. Other documents have been uploaded. Should I also upload form 80. And under which category should I upload it?

Regards,
Sameer Berlas


----------



## KeeDa

vikaschandra said:


> Hello everyone need some help with the form 26 Medical examination
> for an Australian visa. Question number 13 under Part A their has the below question
> 
> Have you lodged a visa application?
> No - At which office do you intend to lodge an application?
> Yes - At which office?
> 
> Please advise on what needs to be filled in here?


for "which office", the word _ONLINE_


----------



## KeeDa

sameerberlas said:


> Does every one has to fill FORM 80 or only if CO asks? I have lodged visa application 2 weeks ago and waiting for CO allocation. Other documents have been uploaded. Should I also upload form 80. And under which category should I upload it?
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer Berlas


Form 80 is asked from adult applications in most of the cases these days. I suggest you upload them. Use the "Attach more documents" button at the bottom and upload them under category "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment".


----------



## KeeDa

Majician said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Thanks for your input, we're in saudi, can he get Indian PCC from here without going to Hyderabad?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. Get in touch with Indian Embassy at EMBASSY OF INDIA, RIYADH to know about the process to apply for the Indian PCC.


----------



## vikaschandra

KeeDa said:


> for "which office", the word _ONLINE_


Thanks KeeDa. Their is another question which sub class and occupation code for myself i would put subclass 189-ICT Business Analyst should i put the same details for spouse and kid as well?


----------



## KeeDa

vikaschandra said:


> Thanks KeeDa. Their is another question which sub class and occupation code for myself i would put subclass 189-ICT Business Analyst should i put the same details for spouse and kid as well?


Visa subclass 189 is correct for all of you. The occupation ICT BA should be entered just in your form though. For kid, leave it blank, and for spouse, enter her occupation, or leave blank as the case may be.


----------



## jango28

Granted! finally


----------



## Majician

jango28 said:


> Granted! finally


Congrats , which group??


----------



## indergreat

kanuz said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm pleased to inform that my long wait is over. Got our PR grant today
> 
> App lodged - 28 July, CO contact - 15 Sep, Doc uploaded - 9 Oct , Grant - 6 Jan'16


Congratz buddy .... 



jango28 said:


> Granted! finally


Congratz buddy ... wow such a long wait ... 

All the best guys for future ....


----------



## vikaschandra

KeeDa said:


> Visa subclass 189 is correct for all of you. The occupation ICT BA should be entered just in your form though. For kid, leave it blank, and for spouse, enter her occupation, or leave blank as the case may be.


Thanks once again have filled in the required details. And scheduled to go for medicals on Monday.


----------



## haisergeant

jango28 said:


> Granted! finally


Congrats, mate! such a long wait, would you please tell me the reason why you have to wait too long for the grant?


----------



## gaus

jango28 said:


> Granted! finally


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## ash36

jango28 said:


> Granted! finally


Congrats!! 

reason for such a long wait?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ........ jango28 |||*








jango28 said:


> Granted! finally


----------



## andreyx108b

jango28 said:


> Granted! finally


Congrats! Long wait is over!


----------



## Tpfp

Majician said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Thanks for your input, we're in saudi, can he get Indian PCC from here without going to Hyderabad?
> 
> Thanks


Visit the Indian Embassy Riyadh website and download the Miscellaneous form from Consular/Visa section.
Tick Police Clearance and submit the form along with Passport copies. Usually takes a week to get the PCC.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

jango28 said:


> Granted! finally


Congrats! I'm also quite curious why it took so long!


----------



## Jai.kumar

Friends,

After we click on information provided, do we need to respond to GSM.Allocated email? Or just the click would do?


----------



## indergreat

Jai.kumar said:


> Friends,
> 
> After we click on information provided, do we need to respond to GSM.Allocated email? Or just the click would do?


Though they advise that there is no need to email them, still there's no harm in doing it ... email them with the subject "requested information provided" if you decide to email them ....


----------



## yasmeenaaa

shashiamar said:


> Included myself in,
> 
> ktoda 5-May
> deepgill 25-Aug
> ash36 26-Oct
> ravian720 28-Oct
> ravirami 11-Nov
> rosslleee 12-Nov
> vinvid 12-Nov
> samhjibaschhu1 13-Nov
> 3sh 13-Nov
> gaus 13-Nov
> rabbahs 16-Nov
> faizan93 18-Nov
> andrey 18-Nov
> saadloe 27-Nov
> yasmeenaaa 25-Nov
> bnkamal 30-Nov
> indergreat 30-Nov
> wolfskin 4-Dec
> sandipgp 7-Dec
> prasannakp84 14-Dec
> rameezsh1 16-Dec
> shashiamar 21 Dec
> gd2015 22-Dec


guys anyone of you applied for 815 form?


----------



## vutukuricm

Hi All,

i have worked in 4 different companies, i have submitted the payslips and bank statements and employment letter for the current company. For all my previous companies i have submitted the employment letter. Should i also provide payslips for my previous employment or hr letter would suffice?

Can i also submit form 16(Indian tax document) for all the year of my employment. would that be of any help ?

Please advice


----------



## andreyx108b

vutukuricm said:


> Hi All, i have worked in 4 different companies, i have submitted the payslips and bank statements and employment letter for the current company. For all my previous companies i have submitted the employment letter. Should i also provide payslips for my previous employment or hr letter would suffice? Can i also submit form 16(Indian tax document) for all the year of my employment. would that be of any help ? Please advice


I would advise to submit tax docs for all years + payslips and/or bank statements for all years of claimed employment.


----------



## diogosgp

jango28 said:


> Granted! finally


Congrats but why took so long?


----------



## diogosgp

Hi Guys,

I submitted my application on 26 Nov 2015. The only thing the immigration asked was for the medicals on 8 Dec, which I cleared 9 Dec 2015. 

Do you guys think the decision is almost ready? As I am not claiming employment experience, would they ask for something else?

VISA Type: Skilled Individual 189 
ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer

xx/08/2014 - IELTS L 8.5/R 8.5/W 7.5/S 7.0
9/11/2015 - ACS Positive Response
12/11/2015 - EOI Submitted (65 points)
23/11/2015 - Invitation Received
27/11/2015 - Visa Applied
27/11/2015 - All documents submitted.
08/12/2015 Medicals Requested
09/12/2015 - Medicals
xx/2016 - Grant :confused2:


----------



## haisergeant

diogosgp said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my application on 26 Nov 2015. The only thing the immigration asked was for the medicals on 8 Dec, which I cleared 9 Dec 2015.
> 
> Do you guys think the decision is almost ready? As I am not claiming employment experience, would they ask for something else?


So maybe the grant will be given in a few days. Wish you luck


----------



## diogosgp

haisergeant said:


> So maybe the grant will be given in a few days. Wish you luck


Thank you man for the support!


----------



## ravian720

diogosgp said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my application on 26 Nov 2015. The only thing the immigration asked was for the medicals on 8 Dec, which I cleared 9 Dec 2015.
> 
> Do you guys think the decision is almost ready? As I am not claiming employment experience, would they ask for something else?
> 
> VISA Type: Skilled Individual 189
> ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> xx/08/2014 - IELTS L 8.5/R 8.5/W 7.5/S 7.0
> 9/11/2015 - ACS Positive Response
> 12/11/2015 - EOI Submitted (65 points)
> 23/11/2015 - Invitation Received
> 27/11/2015 - Visa Applied
> 27/11/2015 - All documents submitted.
> 08/12/2015 Medicals Requested
> 09/12/2015 - Medicals
> xx/2016 - Grant :confused2:


How did you score 65 withou ielts 8 and no exp. Pts ?

ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## vutukuricm

Finally the golden e-mail in my inbox 30 mins back.. received PR grant letter.

EOI submitted : 16-June-2015 ( 60 points) (software engineer)
EOI received : 18-dec-2015
Application submitted : 19-Dec-2015
Medicals submitted : 06-Jan-2016
Direct Grant : 07-Jan-2016


----------



## diogosgp

vutukuricm said:


> Finally the golden e-mail in my inbox 30 mins back.. received PR grant letter.
> 
> EOI submitted : 16-June-2015 ( 60 points) (software engineer)
> EOI received : 18-dec-2015
> Application submitted : 19-Dec-2015
> Medicals submitted : 06-Jan-2016
> Direct Grant : 07-Jan-2016


Congrats. That was quick after medical was cleared. They ask for 5 days to send the medical results, yours were instant.


----------



## diogosgp

ravian720 said:


> How did you score 65 withou ielts 8 and no exp. Pts ?
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


Bachelor 20
2 years Australia Study 5
Age 25
IELTS 10
Professional Year 5

Total 65


----------



## a73210

vutukuricm said:


> Finally the golden e-mail in my inbox 30 mins back.. received PR grant letter.
> 
> EOI submitted : 16-June-2015 ( 60 points) (software engineer)
> EOI received : 18-dec-2015
> Application submitted : 19-Dec-2015
> Medicals submitted : 06-Jan-2016
> Direct Grant : 07-Jan-2016


Congratulations! Post EOI , its been quick for you. Trick please?


----------



## ndhal

diogosgp said:


> Congrats but why took so long?


Congrats but give us reason for delay please


----------



## wolfskin

vutukuricm said:


> Finally the golden e-mail in my inbox 30 mins back.. received PR grant letter.
> 
> EOI submitted : 16-June-2015 ( 60 points) (software engineer)
> EOI received : 18-dec-2015
> Application submitted : 19-Dec-2015
> Medicals submitted : 06-Jan-2016
> Direct Grant : 07-Jan-2016


Congratulations. Looks like you are *quickest* among us, all phases completed for you in 24 hors difference (18th - 19th / 6th - 7th) Lucky You. Best of luck for next step.


----------



## sandipgp

vutukuricm said:


> Finally the golden e-mail in my inbox 30 mins back.. received PR grant letter.
> 
> EOI submitted : 16-June-2015 ( 60 points) (software engineer)
> EOI received : 18-dec-2015
> Application submitted : 19-Dec-2015
> Medicals submitted : 06-Jan-2016
> Direct Grant : 07-Jan-2016


 Congrats. I think you are one of those few lucky ones.


----------



## prasannakp84

This shows the importance of submitting all docs including PCC & Medicals within few days of Visa lodging. Otherwise, once we miss the direct grant chance, we have to just keep waiting:confused2:



wolfskin said:


> Congratulations. Looks like you are *quickest* among us, all phases completed for you in 24 hors difference (18th - 19th / 6th - 7th) Lucky You. Best of luck for next step.


----------



## Rabbahs

prasannakp84 said:


> This shows the importance of submitting all docs including PCC & Medicals within few days of Visa lodging. Otherwise, once we miss the direct grant chance, we have to just keep waiting:confused2:


Hi, 

Waiting is very hard, I can understand your frustration:juggle:. I wish that I could read this forum before applying the visa. The people who helped me to apply, actually, miss guided me. They told me not to upload all the documents and wait till CO ask.


----------



## diogosgp

prasannakp84 said:


> This shows the importance of submitting all docs including PCC & Medicals within few days of Visa lodging. Otherwise, once we miss the direct grant chance, we have to just keep waiting:confused2:


Well I submitted my medicals on the next day they required (09/12/15). Im still waiting


----------



## sandipgp

diogosgp said:


> Well I submitted my medicals on the next day they required (09/12/15). Im still waiting


I think key is to submit them before they ask so that they can provide direct grant.


----------



## gaus

vutukuricm said:


> Finally the golden e-mail in my inbox 30 mins back.. received PR grant letter.
> 
> EOI submitted : 16-June-2015 ( 60 points) (software engineer)
> EOI received : 18-dec-2015
> Application submitted : 19-Dec-2015
> Medicals submitted : 06-Jan-2016
> Direct Grant : 07-Jan-2016


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## naga_me87

sandipgp said:


> I think key is to submit them before they ask so that they can provide direct grant.


I missed my direct grant in just a matter of 3 hours.

CO asked only for medicals at 2 PM and the hospital submitted medicals at 5 PM to DIBP


----------



## kenji1903

sandipgp said:


> I think key is to submit them before they ask so that they can provide direct grant.


is it possible to do medical checks without a HAP ID? how to link it afterwards?


----------



## sandipgp

kenji1903 said:


> is it possible to do medical checks without a HAP ID? how to link it afterwards?


You need to register on https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedical create HAP ID. go for medicals and provide this HAPID when applying for VISA.


----------



## naga_me87

kenji1903 said:


> is it possible to do medical checks without a HAP ID? how to link it afterwards?


Hi,

You no need to wait for the CO to give you HAP ID. If you have access to your immi account then you can arrange your medicals even before the CO asks for it.

You have to print a letter which has the HAP ID in it. Even the CO will give the same HAP ID so you need not do anything to link. It is already linked.

In your immi account there will a link called "View health assessment" Click on it & fill the asked details & then you can print the letter and take to hospital for medicals.


Sandipgp's suggestion also works. but you have to tell your CO that you have already completed the medicals and CO will make a note of the HAP ID which you give him and will map to your application.
If you have not yet lodged the VISA then during the VISA application you can provide the HAP ID. There will be one question "Have you completed medicals for Australian VISA within last 12 months. Mark "Yes" and provide HAP ID there.


----------



## prasannakp84

Rabbahs said:


> Hi,
> 
> Waiting is very hard, I can understand your frustration:juggle:. I wish that I could read this forum before applying the visa. The people who helped me to apply, actually, miss guided me. They told me not to upload all the documents and wait till CO ask.


In my case, I knew that if I submit everything before CO assignment, then I stand a chance for direct grant. Where I went wrong is that, I thought it takes 1 month for the CO to get assigned. So, as u can see from my timeline, CO was assigned in just 10 days of lodgement. If I had known, I would have fast tracked my PCC and Meds. Now all I have to do is to wait :juggle:


----------



## faizan93

prasannakp84 said:


> In my case, I knew that if I submit everything before CO assignment, then I stand a chance for direct grant. Where I went wrong is that, I thought it takes 1 month for the CO to get assigned. So, as u can see from my timeline, CO was assigned in just 10 days of lodgement. If I had known, I would have fast tracked my PCC and Meds. Now all I have to do is to wait :juggle:


same here.. i was going easy for pcc and medicals and CO was assigned after 13 days. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## haisergeant

People have CO assigned so fast. Today is 07 January, means 15 days from my lodging day, I'm still waiting for CO assignment. 

Hope all of you receive your grant soon.


----------



## ash4aus

Congrats vutukuricm .

Seems they send for some checks if docs are not complete and if direct grant is missed. Thats why it takes so much time to relook into this. Just my assumption. Looking at "vutukuricm", they have freshly looked into his case, than a case which was waiting beyond 28 days after CO contact. I feel they might not delay without some reason.


----------



## kenji1903

sandipgp said:


> You need to register on https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedical create HAP ID. go for medicals and provide this HAPID when applying for VISA.





naga_me87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You no need to wait for the CO to give you HAP ID. If you have access to your immi account then you can arrange your medicals even before the CO asks for it.
> 
> You have a print a letter which has the HAP ID in it. Even the CO will give the same HAP ID so you need not do anything to link. It is already linked.
> 
> In your immi account there will a link called "View health assessment" Click on it & fill the asked details & then you can print the letter and take to hospital for medicals.
> 
> 
> Sandipgp's suggestion also works. but you have to tell your CO that you have already completed the medicals and CO will make a note of the HAP ID which you give him and will map to your application.


ah, i didn't know i could do that, i waited for the CO to provide me the ID instead :confused2:

thanks for the info guys


----------



## sandipgp

prasannakp84 said:


> In my case, I knew that if I submit everything before CO assignment, then I stand a chance for direct grant. Where I went wrong is that, I thought it takes 1 month for the CO to get assigned. So, as u can see from my timeline, CO was assigned in just 10 days of lodgement. If I had known, I would have fast tracked my PCC and Meds. Now all I have to do is to wait :juggle:


Same here. I booked my medicals twice and cancelled as my wife could not get leave approved. 10 days passed and boom CO mail in the mailbox. sometimes GSM works faster when you want them slow down a bit .


----------



## naga_me87

haisergeant said:


> People have CO assigned so fast. Today is 07 January, means 15 days from my lodging day, I'm still waiting for CO assignment.
> 
> Hope all of you receive your grant soon.


You will receive grant before us  Hopefully if the CO is not asking for any other docs.


----------



## prasannakp84

haisergeant said:


> People have CO assigned so fast. Today is 07 January, means 15 days from my lodging day, I'm still waiting for CO assignment.
> 
> Hope all of you receive your grant soon.


U have a direct grant chance... so chill


----------



## Ashuaust

vutukuricm said:


> Finally the golden e-mail in my inbox 30 mins back.. received PR grant letter.
> 
> EOI submitted : 16-June-2015 ( 60 points) (software engineer)
> EOI received : 18-dec-2015
> Application submitted : 19-Dec-2015
> Medicals submitted : 06-Jan-2016
> Direct Grant : 07-Jan-2016


Great news.. Congrats 
Did u claim any points for employment?
& what is your points break down?
Pls share


----------



## Ktoda

vutukuricm said:


> Finally the golden e-mail in my inbox 30 mins back.. received PR grant letter.
> 
> EOI submitted : 16-June-2015 ( 60 points) (software engineer)
> EOI received : 18-dec-2015
> Application submitted : 19-Dec-2015
> Medicals submitted : 06-Jan-2016
> Direct Grant : 07-Jan-2016


Congratulations vutukuricm.. All the best for your next steps


----------



## rahulnair

vutukuricm said:


> Finally the golden e-mail in my inbox 30 mins back.. received PR grant letter.
> 
> EOI submitted : 16-June-2015 ( 60 points) (software engineer)
> EOI received : 18-dec-2015
> Application submitted : 19-Dec-2015
> Medicals submitted : 06-Jan-2016
> Direct Grant : 07-Jan-2016




Wow! Superfast! Congratulations!


----------



## cozmopravesh

vutukuricm said:


> Finally the golden e-mail in my inbox 30 mins back.. received PR grant letter.
> 
> EOI submitted : 16-June-2015 ( 60 points) (software engineer)
> EOI received : 18-dec-2015
> Application submitted : 19-Dec-2015
> Medicals submitted : 06-Jan-2016
> Direct Grant : 07-Jan-2016



Wow.... Many many congrats mate. lane:


----------



## KeeDa

kenji1903 said:


> is it possible to do medical checks without a HAP ID? how to link it afterwards?


Yes, is possible. See here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html



naga_me87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You no need to wait for the CO to give you HAP ID. If you have access to your immi account then you can arrange your medicals even before the CO asks for it.
> 
> You have to print a letter which has the HAP ID in it. Even the CO will give the same HAP ID so you need not do anything to link. It is already linked.
> 
> In your immi account there will a link called "View health assessment" Click on it & fill the asked details & then you can print the letter and take to hospital for medicals.
> 
> Sandipgp's suggestion also works. but you have to tell your CO that you have already completed the medicals and CO will make a note of the HAP ID which you give him and will map to your application.
> If you have not yet lodged the VISA then during the VISA application you can provide the HAP ID. There will be one question "Have you completed medicals for Australian VISA within last 12 months. Mark "Yes" and provide HAP ID there.


No, there is no need to tell the CO. Prior to visa payment, you have to mention the HAP ID in an answer to the question "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?". The system then links your medicals with your visa application.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations vutukuricm ...... All the best with Next Steps |||*


It was super quick in your case.



vutukuricm said:


> Finally the golden e-mail in my inbox 30 mins back.. received PR grant letter.
> 
> EOI submitted : 16-June-2015 ( 60 points) (software engineer)
> EOI received : 18-dec-2015
> Application submitted : 19-Dec-2015
> Medicals submitted : 06-Jan-2016
> Direct Grant : 07-Jan-2016


----------



## cozmopravesh

It's 28th Day and no CO assigned yet


----------



## arun32

Hi Experts,

Thanks to Irfan, I created my immi account and imported my details using TRN.

My query is , while creating immi account, i used my personal email id and to that email id i got a mail from immi to click on a link to activate , i have clicked the link and the immi account got activated.

My Query here is, as i have activated this immi account, does the CO will find 2 immi account associated with 1 TRN number, and will that create any issues in visaa grant?

Please suggest 

Query 2:

After logging into the immi account, and found that my agent dint not uploaded Form 80 ( already submitted for self and spouse to agent) and for my spouse , his work experience documents were not yet uploaded.

I am not claiming points for my spouse, so its not mandatory to submit his experience certificates(though i have already provided to the agent).

Please suggest.


----------



## naga_me87

cozmopravesh said:


> It's 28th Day and no CO assigned yet


Do not count Holidays mate 

exclude 22nd Dec 2015 to 4th Jan in your calculation. Most of the staff will be in their annual leave during this period.

Complete your medicals and you might get direct grant. Do not wait for the CO to ask you for medicals.


----------



## KeeDa

arun32 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Thanks to Irfan, I created my immi account and imported my details using TRN.
> 
> My query is , while creating immi account, i used my personal email id and to that email id i got a mail from immi to click on a link to activate , i have clicked the link and the immi account got activated.
> 
> My Query here is, as i have activated this immi account, does the CO will find 2 immi account associated with 1 TRN number, and will that create any issues in visaa grant?
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> Query 2:
> 
> After logging into the immi account, and found that my agent dint not uploaded Form 80 ( already submitted for self and spouse to agent) and for my spouse , his work experience documents were not yet uploaded.
> 
> I am not claiming points for my spouse, so its not mandatory to submit his experience certificates(though i have already provided to the agent).
> 
> Please suggest.


There are no problems with you having imported the application. They themselves have given you this option for your convenience/ tracking.

Work experience documents from spouse are not necessary when not claiming partner points.


----------



## civil189

Guys 
Can I make the payment for visa fee through debit card
What is the process as there is no information regarding debit card 
Regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandipgp

civil189 said:


> Guys
> Can I make the payment for visa fee through debit card
> What is the process as there is no information regarding debit card
> Regards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you can make payment using Debit cards if it is VISA/MC branded international debit card and you have sufficient single day transaction limit and sufficient balance in the account.


----------



## KeeDa

jango28 is busy with his travel preparations as he has little time to make it to Australia before the IED. I am replying on his behalf to all those who are eager to know about the delay in his case. As you can see from his signature, he submitted the requested docs in 9 days time. There was nothing else pending from his side. He had just one employment (and work points were claimed in his case), but employer did not receive any verification call/ email either. He did call a couple of times but was asked to wait and once in December was told that his case will be revisited in January 2016.

His signature:
Subclass-189 | Occupation-261313 | ACS(Applied) - 3 Feb 15 | ACS(Result) - 13 Feb 15 | IELTS Dec 14 - Overall 8.5 | EOI(Submitted with 75 points) - 13 Feb 15 | EOI(Invite) - 27 Feb 15 | Visa Application Submitted- 27 Feb 15 | CO Contact 17 Apr 2015 | All Docs submitted 28 Apr 2015 | Grant - 06 Jan 2016


----------



## sandipgp

KeeDa said:


> jango28 is busy with his travel preparations as he has little time to make it to Australia before the IED. I am replying on his behalf to all those who are eager to know about the delay in his case. As you can see from his signature, he submitted the requested docs in 9 days time. There was nothing else pending from his side. He had just one employment (and work points were claimed in his case), but employer did not receive any verification call/ email either. He did call a couple of times but was asked to wait and once in December was told that his case will be revisited in January 2016.
> 
> His signature:
> Subclass-189 | Occupation-261313 | ACS(Applied) - 3 Feb 15 | ACS(Result) - 13 Feb 15 | IELTS Dec 14 - Overall 8.5 | EOI(Submitted with 75 points) - 13 Feb 15 | EOI(Invite) - 27 Feb 15 | Visa Application Submitted- 27 Feb 15 | CO Contact 17 Apr 2015 | All Docs submitted 28 Apr 2015 | Grant - 06 Jan 2016


So it was just a bit of misfortune. I think he is epitome of patience.


----------



## indergreat

vutukuricm said:


> Finally the golden e-mail in my inbox 30 mins back.. received PR grant letter.


Congratz buddy ... That was a quick one ... All the best for future


----------



## indergreat

cozmopravesh said:


> It's 28th Day and no CO assigned yet


It may be due to the past holidays ... why aren't you yet done with your medicals.... get them done before CO contact to have chances for a direct grant ...


----------



## ravian720

KeeDa said:


> jango28 is busy with his travel preparations as he has little time to make it to Australia before the IED. I am replying on his behalf to all those who are eager to know about the delay in his case. As you can see from his signature, he submitted the requested docs in 9 days time. There was nothing else pending from his side. He had just one employment (and work points were claimed in his case), but employer did not receive any verification call/ email either. He did call a couple of times but was asked to wait and once in December was told that his case will be revisited in January 2016.
> 
> His signature:
> Subclass-189 | Occupation-261313 | ACS(Applied) - 3 Feb 15 | ACS(Result) - 13 Feb 15 | IELTS Dec 14 - Overall 8.5 | EOI(Submitted with 75 points) - 13 Feb 15 | EOI(Invite) - 27 Feb 15 | Visa Application Submitted- 27 Feb 15 | CO Contact 17 Apr 2015 | All Docs submitted 28 Apr 2015 | Grant - 06 Jan 2016


Congrats to him... Whats his IED

ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## arun32

KeeDa said:


> There are no problems with you having imported the application. They themselves have given you this option for your convenience/ tracking.
> 
> Work experience documents from spouse are not necessary when not claiming partner points.


Hi Keeda,

Thank you very much .

I am relieved now , after a sleepless night...

Like always you are very helpful


----------



## AusEducated

Hi Guys,

As per my timelines you know that I lodged the visa 3 months ago.
There has been no CO contact as I had uploaded all my documents beforehand.
I have filed through an Agent and the agent is refusing to share the login credentials as its for the whole agency.

I have requested a screenshot of my application from them.
What should I look at when the screenshot comes?

I mean what should be the status?
How to determine that they uploaded all my documents and there is no negative feedback from the DIBP as of now?

Can someone here help me in this. I am clueless to why there is no communication when the Maximum processing time for 189 is 3 months (I could be wrong)

Friends please advise.


----------



## KeeDa

AusEducated said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As per my timelines you know that I lodged the visa 3 months ago.
> There has been no CO contact as I had uploaded all my documents beforehand.
> I have filed through an Agent and the agent is refusing to share the login credentials as its for the whole agency.
> 
> I have requested a screenshot of my application from them.
> What should I look at when the screenshot comes?
> 
> I mean what should be the status?
> How to determine that they uploaded all my documents and there is no negative feedback from the DIBP as of now?
> 
> Can someone here help me in this. I am clueless to why there is no communication when the Maximum processing time for 189 is 3 months (I could be wrong)
> 
> Friends please advise.


Ask your agent for your TRN instead, create a new immiAccount yourself and import your application using this TRN to see everything in there.

They try to process 75% of the applications within 3 months time: Service standards


----------



## andreyx108b

You can also import your application and check it. 

However 3 months is a sort of bad indicator - we know people who was waiting for 6+ month with no CO contact or no request from a CO.

I guess your application has a status "assessment in progress"?



AusEducated said:


> Hi Guys, As per my timelines you know that I lodged the visa 3 months ago. There has been no CO contact as I had uploaded all my documents beforehand. I have filed through an Agent and the agent is refusing to share the login credentials as its for the whole agency. I have requested a screenshot of my application from them. What should I look at when the screenshot comes? I mean what should be the status? How to determine that they uploaded all my documents and there is no negative feedback from the DIBP as of now? Can someone here help me in this. I am clueless to why there is no communication when the Maximum processing time for 189 is 3 months (I could be wrong) Friends please advise.


----------



## Cgarik

AusEducated said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As per my timelines you know that I lodged the visa 3 months ago.
> There has been no CO contact as I had uploaded all my documents beforehand.
> I have filed through an Agent and the agent is refusing to share the login credentials as its for the whole agency.
> 
> I have requested a screenshot of my application from them.
> What should I look at when the screenshot comes?
> 
> I mean what should be the status?
> How to determine that they uploaded all my documents and there is no negative feedback from the DIBP as of now?
> 
> Can someone here help me in this. I am clueless to why there is no communication when the Maximum processing time for 189 is 3 months (I could be wrong)
> 
> Friends please advise.


Ask for print summary with expand ...you will come to what they have submitted..


----------



## mohankum

AusEducated said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As per my timelines you know that I lodged the visa 3 months ago.
> There has been no CO contact as I had uploaded all my documents beforehand.
> I have filed through an Agent and the agent is refusing to share the login credentials as its for the whole agency.
> 
> I have requested a screenshot of my application from them.
> What should I look at when the screenshot comes?
> 
> I mean what should be the status?
> How to determine that they uploaded all my documents and there is no negative feedback from the DIBP as of now?
> 
> Can someone here help me in this. I am clueless to why there is no communication when the Maximum processing time for 189 is 3 months (I could be wrong)
> 
> Friends please advise.


It is your right to get login credentials. 

Do you know which email id was provided to login to immiaccount? If they have provided there own mail id to create account, then you have to depend on them for all communications even after you are granted visa.

If it is your mail id, then give the mail id in login box and click on "I have forgotten my ImmiAccount
username or password" link. Change the password and get access.

At last it is you who need to answer DIBP and not the agent


----------



## fernandezjairus

Ashuaust said:


> Hello guys
> A very happy new year to all.
> Need one help pls
> What are the options to pay visa fees?
> Except CC..
> Bcz I need to pay around 3lakh Indian currency and I don't have that big limit in my CC
> PLS HELP


Hi

Get a multi currency prepaid travel card from icici bank. You charge the card with aud and activate online transaction. 

Make the payment for the visa. 

Worked for me.


----------



## andreyx108b

mohankum said:


> It is your right to get login credentials. Do you know which email id was provided to login to immiaccount? If they have provided there own mail id to create account, then you have to depend on them for all communications even after you are granted visa. If it is your mail id, then give the mail id in login box and click on "I have forgotten my ImmiAccount username or password" link. Change the password and get access. At last it is you who need to answer DIBP and not the agent


 This is a bad advice. Agent can terminate all work with the client in such a scenario. 

Agent gets paid to do his/her work and answer
DIBP. Trust issues are client dilemma.


----------



## AusEducated

andreyx108b said:


> You can also import your application and check it.
> 
> However 3 months is a sort of bad indicator - we know people who was waiting for 6+ month with no CO contact or no request from a CO.
> 
> I guess your application has a status "assessment in progress"?


Yes the status as per them is "assessment in progress", what does that mean?


----------



## KeeDa

mohankum said:


> It is your right to get login credentials.


Agents have a single login for all their client applications. They therefore cannot share their login credentials with the client. The best option for OP is to get his unique TRN from the agent, create a new immiAccount and import his own application using the TRN.


----------



## mohankum

andreyx108b said:


> This is a bad advice. Agent can terminate all work with the client in such a scenario.
> 
> Agent gets paid to do his/her work and answer
> DIBP. Trust issues are client dilemma.


Thanks Andrey.

But i dont understand how agent answers to DIBP on client's behalf?....if any additional docs required or for employment verification, does DIBP call Agent or client?

I thought agents job is only to guide clients on PR process


----------



## andreyx108b

AusEducated said:


> Yes the status as per them is "assessment in progress", what does that mean?


It means that CO had been assigned and working in your case.

is the submission date the same as last updated date? (To the left from the status)


----------



## andreyx108b

mohankum said:


> Thanks Andrey. But i dont understand how agent answers to DIBP on client's behalf?....if any additional docs required or for employment verification, does DIBP call Agent or client? I thought agents job is only to guide clients on PR process


Well, a lot depends on agreement with agent abs services offered. Usually communication goes to an agent if agent is doing "case management" - an agent will then use his "agent account" with many applications under one tab.

Agent will ask for anything extra that CO asked for but agent did not had/did not know.

Verification will be with either employer or an applicant.


----------



## ravian720

There is no issue in importing an application via trn or appid... i have done it myself and my agent doesnt have a clue that i am watching his good work  

ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## Umas

Hi,

Have a query. I was asked for additional document for one of the applicant. However, for that applicant I have already reached the max document of 60 uploads/applicant. 

So, for additional document that was asked, can I click 'information provided' button after mailing the requested document to CO?

OR any other alternate? Please advice.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## AusEducated

andreyx108b said:


> It means that CO had been assigned and working in your case.
> 
> is the submission date the same as last updated date? (To the left from the status)


I have not yet received the screenshot that I requested from my Agent all they have been saying is that the Application status has not changed. and is "In Progress".

Can you help me with the TRN identification?
I got the mail from DIBP (Forwarded by my Agent's Mail ID) with the following details 

BCC2015/29*XXXX *- 1935*YYYYYY* - *MY NAME* - IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received

Which of these is the TRN number?
Or Do I need to request that separately from my Agent? 

I trust in my agent and also understand the situation due to the holiday season has delayed the process.
But Still I need to understand if a gentle reminder from my Agent can finally get the DIBP moving or is anything pending from my side.


----------



## faizan93

hey guys.. i received the grant today. appreciate your help and your company all this time. may Allah bless you all soon with grants.
timeline:
lodge date 5 nov
co contact 18 nov
docs submit 5 dec
grant 7 jan

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## mohankum

faizan93 said:


> hey guys.. i received the grant today. appreciate your help and your company all this time. may Allah bless you all soon with grants.
> timeline:
> lodge date 5 nov
> co contact 18 nov
> docs submit 5 dec
> grant 7 jan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Congratulation Faizan


----------



## AusEducated

andreyx108b said:


> It means that CO had been assigned and working in your case.
> 
> is the submission date the same as last updated date? (To the left from the status)


Hi Andrey,

I got the application imported, Thanks a lot for the help guys.

And the Submitted on and Last modified date are same!
I am not sure what this means, please help.


----------



## Heywb

faizan93 said:


> hey guys.. i received the grant today. appreciate your help and your company all this time. may Allah bless you all soon with grants.
> timeline:
> lodge date 5 nov
> co contact 18 nov
> docs submit 5 dec
> grant 7 jan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Congratulations Faizan and best of luck for your future plan.  

Can you please share your CO allocation was from brisbane or adelaide ?


----------



## andreyx108b

faizan93 said:


> hey guys.. i received the grant today. appreciate your help and your company all this time. may Allah bless you all soon with grants. timeline: lodge date 5 nov co contact 18 nov docs submit 5 dec grant 7 jan Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Congrats!!))) happy for you bro))


----------



## ravian720

faizan93 said:


> hey guys.. i received the grant today. appreciate your help and your company all this time. may Allah bless you all soon with grants.
> timeline:
> lodge date 5 nov
> co contact 18 nov
> docs submit 5 dec
> grant 7 jan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Many congrats ... 

ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## Vinvid

faizan93 said:


> hey guys.. i received the grant today. appreciate your help and your company all this time. may Allah bless you all soon with grants.
> timeline:
> lodge date 5 nov
> co contact 18 nov
> docs submit 5 dec
> grant 7 jan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Awesome !!..Congrats !!

did you have any Emp verification ?


----------



## andreyx108b

AusEducated said:


> Hi Andrey, I got the application imported, Thanks a lot for the help guys. And the Submitted on and Last modified date are same! I am not sure what this means, please help.


It means that Nothing was requested/update to your application - but CO is working on it  

Good luck!)


----------



## 3sh

Does the processing time mentioned in the SkillSelect website includes weekends & holidays also? So does the 28 days ?

Appreciate your help. Thanks.


----------



## gaus

faizan93 said:


> hey guys.. i received the grant today. appreciate your help and your company all this time. may Allah bless you all soon with grants.
> timeline:
> lodge date 5 nov
> co contact 18 nov
> docs submit 5 dec
> grant 7 jan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## faizan93

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!!))) happy for you bro))


thanks bro. i wish u get the grant soon as we have same timeline. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cgarik

civil189 said:


> Guys
> Can I make the payment for visa fee through debit card
> What is the process as there is no information regarding debit card
> Regards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NO . Use forex card or use some one else card in other country


----------



## faizan93

Vinvid said:


> Awesome !!..Congrats !!
> 
> did you have any Emp verification ?


thank u all for ur wishes. 
vinvid, im not aware of any verification with my previous or current employer although i claimed 15 points.
my team was Adelaide.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## AusEducated

andreyx108b said:


> It means that Nothing was requested/update to your application - but CO is working on it
> 
> Good luck!)


Thanks for the reply and guidance man.
I only went for an Agent thinking that the process will be faster.

But instead this is getting delayed.
I have a lazy CO I guess, suits my personality as well 

Lets see what happens.
Did not think this will be a gamble rather a points and date game.!! :juggle:


----------



## Umas

Any input?

Hi,

Have a query. I was asked for additional document for one of the applicant. However, for that applicant I have already reached the max document of 60 uploads/applicant. 

So, for additional document that was asked, can I click 'information provided' button after mailing the requested document to CO?

OR any other alternate? Please advice.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## vikaschandra

AusEducated said:


> I have not yet received the screenshot that I requested from my Agent all they have been saying is that the Application status has not changed. and is "In Progress".
> 
> Can you help me with the TRN identification?
> I got the mail from DIBP (Forwarded by my Agent's Mail ID) with the following details
> 
> BCC2015/29*XXXX *- 1935*YYYYYY* - *MY NAME* - IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received
> 
> Which of these is the TRN number?
> Or Do I need to request that separately from my Agent?
> 
> I trust in my agent and also understand the situation due to the holiday season has delayed the process.
> But Still I need to understand if a gentle reminder from my Agent can finally get the DIBP moving or is anything pending from my side.



Their must be an attachment for immi acknowledgement with below details

In reply please quote:
Client Name XXXXX
Date of Birth XXXXX
Date of Visa Application DD MMMM YYYY
Application ID 945XXXXX
*Transaction Reference Number (TRN) EGXXXXXXXX*
File Number BCCXXXX/9XXXX
Visa Application Charge Receipt Number 900XXXXXX


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

faizan93 said:


> hey guys.. i received the grant today. appreciate your help and your company all this time. may Allah bless you all soon with grants.
> timeline:
> lodge date 5 nov
> co contact 18 nov
> docs submit 5 dec
> grant 7 jan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Contratulations brother.


----------



## 3sh

faizan93 said:


> hey guys.. i received the grant today. appreciate your help and your company all this time. may Allah bless you all soon with grants.
> timeline:
> lodge date 5 nov
> co contact 18 nov
> docs submit 5 dec
> grant 7 jan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Congrats, bro. Happy for you. When are you planning to go? What is your IED?


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Faizaaaan congrats
We have near dates and also I am claiming 15 points from work experience wish to hear any news soon 


Congratssss again l:tada::tada::grinning:


----------



## Yogi4Aus

faizan93 said:


> hey guys.. i received the grant today. appreciate your help and your company all this time. may Allah bless you all soon with grants.
> timeline:
> lodge date 5 nov
> co contact 18 nov
> docs submit 5 dec
> grant 7 jan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Congrats faizan!!


----------



## cozmopravesh

faizan93 said:


> hey guys.. i received the grant today. appreciate your help and your company all this time. may Allah bless you all soon with grants.
> timeline:
> lodge date 5 nov
> co contact 18 nov
> docs submit 5 dec
> grant 7 jan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Congratulation Faizan.... Wishing all the best for future.... lane:


----------



## tt2

vutukuricm said:


> Finally the golden e-mail in my inbox 30 mins back.. received PR grant letter.
> 
> EOI submitted : 16-June-2015 ( 60 points) (software engineer)
> EOI received : 18-dec-2015
> Application submitted : 19-Dec-2015
> Medicals submitted : 06-Jan-2016
> Direct Grant : 07-Jan-2016


Congratulations


----------



## faizan93

3sh said:


> Congrats, bro. Happy for you. When are you planning to go? What is your IED?


IED 27 nov

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tt2

faizan93 said:


> hey guys.. i received the grant today. appreciate your help and your company all this time. may Allah bless you all soon with grants.
> timeline:
> lodge date 5 nov
> co contact 18 nov
> docs submit 5 dec
> grant 7 jan
> 
> Congratulations faizan all the best with your journey


----------



## bnkamal

andreyx108b said:


> It means that CO had been assigned and working in your case.
> 
> is the submission date the same as last updated date? (To the left from the status)


Hi, 

For me the application status shows as "Application received" dated 18 Nov 2015..
Apart from this I have already received one mail from CO on 30 Nov 2015 as CO is assigned... So what is the difference between "Application received" and "progress" ?? Does this mean my application is still not stated by CO !! 

On the top of this in the corresponding application mailbox of IMMI account is see the following -

IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received ..... 18 Nov 2015

There is no details about CO assignment.. does CO assignment reflect here too ? I am confused..


----------



## wodz69

Guys, I have received a request to pay VAC2 today (from a different CO for what it's worth) - hopefully things will move smoothly for me from now on. Looks like Adelaide is stepping up their game this year - processing of applications seems to be quite predictable based on the date of "request for more info" as seen in the tracker


----------



## KeeDa

ravian720 said:


> Congrats to him... Whats his IED


First week of March-2016


----------



## sandipgp

faizan93 said:


> hey guys.. i received the grant today. appreciate your help and your company all this time. may Allah bless you all soon with grants.
> timeline:
> lodge date 5 nov
> co contact 18 nov
> docs submit 5 dec
> grant 7 jan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Congratulations. All the Best.


----------



## manibalan

*planning to move australia*

Hi,

I am very new to this forum. I checked immg website shows 70 points which is eligible to apply. But I am in confuse in ACS membership. ACS also will give point or what?

here is my details.

Age : 35
Job code: programmer developer - 261312
Exp: 9yrs
Current location: Singapore
Apply with spouse and 2 kids
Education: Bachelors in Business Admistration
Masters in Computer Application

Please help to calculate.

Thanks


----------



## kaivalya

__________________________________________________ 
Skilled - Subclass 189| Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
06/05/2015 - IELTS(L-6,R-7,W-605,S-6 Overall-6.5)
08/05/2015 - EOI Submitted for 190 NSW with 55 points
06/10/2015 - PTE (L-70,R-67,W-74,S-75 Overall-70)
06/10/2015 - EOI Submitted for 189 with 65 pts 
23/10/2015 - Invite
27/10/2015 - Visa Application submitted
12/11/2015 - CO contact GSM Brisbane. request for Form80
16/11/2015 - Spouse PCC & Form80 uploaded
___________________________________________________
Next Steps (Hope)
XX/12/2015 - Job verification:
XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant |


----------



## kenji1903

manibalan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am very new to this forum. I checked immg website shows 70 points which is eligible to apply. But I am in confuse in ACS membership. ACS also will give point or what?
> 
> here is my details.
> 
> Age : 35
> Job code: programmer developer - 261312
> Exp: 9yrs
> Current location: Singapore
> Apply with spouse and 2 kids
> Education: Bachelors in Business Admistration
> Masters in Computer Application
> 
> Please help to calculate.
> 
> Thanks


just a slight correction, 60 points is the minimum to apply
ACS determines the points you can claim for relevant employment 

here's a table for reference
2015-2016 - Point system for Australia Immigration |


----------



## manibalan

*ACS info*



kaivalya said:


> __________________________________________________
> Skilled - Subclass 189| Developer Programmer - 261312
> 
> 14/02/2015 - ACS Submitted
> 19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
> 06/05/2015 - IELTS(L-6,R-7,W-605,S-6 Overall-6.5)
> 08/05/2015 - EOI Submitted for 190 NSW with 55 points
> 06/10/2015 - PTE (L-70,R-67,W-74,S-75 Overall-70)
> 06/10/2015 - EOI Submitted for 189 with 65 pts
> 23/10/2015 - Invite
> 27/10/2015 - Visa Application submitted
> 12/11/2015 - CO contact GSM Brisbane. request for Form80
> 16/11/2015 - Spouse PCC & Form80 uploaded
> ___________________________________________________
> Next Steps (Hope)
> XX/12/2015 - Job verification:
> XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant |



Plan to apply ACS. I have 9yrs exp in S/w development. but my bachelor degree is not IT (BBA) but I have master degree in IT (MCA). So ACS will consider my application for points?

Pls help


----------



## sandipgp

manibalan said:


> Plan to apply ACS. I have 9yrs exp in S/w development. but my bachelor degree is not IT (BBA) but I have master degree in IT (MCA). So ACS will consider my application for points?
> 
> Pls help


Yes it will. May deduct 2 years from experience.


----------



## manibalan

sandipgp said:


> Yes it will. May deduct 2 years from experience.


oh Thank you very much you all.


----------



## KeeDa

manibalan said:


> Plan to apply ACS. I have 9yrs exp in S/w development. but my bachelor degree is not IT (BBA) but I have master degree in IT (MCA). So ACS will consider my application for points?
> 
> Pls help


Yes, they will consider and the outcome will be positive because your masters degree is ICT and related to your occupation. Depending upon how closely they assess your MCA to be with SW Development occupation, you may be able to claim points for either 7 years of work experience (best case), or 5 years. Note that you will never be able to claim work experience points for 9 years as ACS considers initial 2 years of your experience (or 4/ 6/ etc) as period it took you to become skilled, and this period therefore cannot be counted towards points.

Edit: I suggest you join this thread: *www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/174930-acs-processing.html*


----------



## manibalan

KeeDa said:


> Yes, they will consider and the outcome will be positive because your masters degree is ICT and related to your occupation. Depending upon how closely they assess your MCA to be with SW Development occupation, you may be able to claim points for either 7 years of work experience (best case), or 5 years. Note that you will never be able to claim work experience points for 9 years as ACS considers initial 2 years of your experience (or 4/ 6/ etc) as period it took you to become skilled, and this period therefore cannot be counted towards points.
> 
> Edit: I suggest you join this thread: *www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/174930-acs-processing.html*


 
Thanks for your favorable reply. I think i am in border.
age - 25
pte - 10 (preparing positively)
exp - 10 (9-2yrs)
education - 15 
total 60.


----------



## KeeDa

manibalan said:


> Thanks for your favorable reply. I think i am in border.
> age - 25
> pte - 10 (preparing positively)
> exp - 10 (9-2yrs)
> education - 15
> total 60.


It will be a long wait to get invited with 60 points. 6+ months I guess. Aim for maximum points from PTE, or see if you can benefit from +5 partner points if your spouse too can be assessed in any occupation on the *SOL* and can prove having *competent English*


----------



## Ktoda

faizan93 said:


> hey guys.. i received the grant today. appreciate your help and your company all this time. may Allah bless you all soon with grants.
> timeline:
> lodge date 5 nov
> co contact 18 nov
> docs submit 5 dec
> grant 7 jan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


That's a great news Faizan. All the best for your next steps.

Hmmm.. I observed one thing as of now from Jan 4th to till now, hearing 2 or 3 grants every day


----------



## mustafa makram

Dear experts,

i have a small inquiry regarding my case,

am currently waiting for nsw sponsorship as i hope of receiving it very soon since i applied on 3/12.
however, today i have received my new passport in which the deactivated the old one on behalf of it.
should i update my EOI with the new passport number? Knowing that all the assessments and documents i uploaded to NSW at the time of invitation was with the old passport info.

please help


----------



## andreyx108b

mustafa makram said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> i have a small inquiry regarding my case,
> 
> am currently waiting for nsw sponsorship as i hope of receiving it very soon since i applied on 3/12.
> however, today i have received my new passport in which the deactivated the old one on behalf of it.
> should i update my EOI with the new passport number? Knowing that all the assessments and documents i uploaded to NSW at the time of invitation was with the old passport info.
> 
> please help


I was sort of in the same situation, my agent did not change EOI he simply used new passport details when we filed for a SC190 after i go an approval.

It wont have any effect even if you change it now or later. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## diogosgp

sandipgp said:


> Heard couple on PomsinOZ one OCT applicant with CO contact on 18th Nov.


What do you guys CO contact? Does it mean when they request something? In my case the CO only contacted me for medicals on 8 Dec.


----------



## MagicMuffin

Hi, 

I am currently at 60 points without claiming partner's points. My wife has MSc degree in Mathematics. 
Can any one guide me if I can claim 5 points for her qualifications? If yes, how? 
My application is 189 Permanent visa as Electrical Engineer and waiting for invite at EOI stage. 

Thanks.


----------



## 3sh

3sh said:


> Does the processing time (3 months) mentioned in the SkillSelect website includes weekends & holidays also? So does the 28 days after CO Contact?
> 
> Appreciate your help. Thanks.


Can someone please clarify this? :confused2:


----------



## gaus

MagicMuffin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently at 60 points without claiming partner's points. My wife has MSc degree in Mathematics.
> Can any one guide me if I can claim 5 points for her qualifications? If yes, how?
> My application is 189 Permanent visa as Electrical Engineer and waiting for invite at EOI stage.
> 
> Thanks.


You can claim partner points only if the skills have been assessed by the relevant authorities and the job code for partner is in the same SOL/CSOL as the primary applicant. Also English language competency has to be proved


----------



## gaus

3sh said:


> Can someone please clarify this? :confused2:


Good Question... I would assume it includes the weekends


----------



## gaus

diogosgp said:


> What do you guys CO contact? Does it mean when they request something? In my case the CO only contacted me for medicals on 8 Dec.


Yeah! In some cases like mine.. CO has not asked anything. I just got an application acknowledgement with CO signature.


----------



## indergreat

faizan93 said:


> hey guys.. i received the grant today. appreciate your help and your company all this time. may Allah bless you all soon with grants.
> timeline:
> lodge date 5 nov
> co contact 18 nov
> docs submit 5 dec
> grant 7 jan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Congratz Buddy .... All the best for the future ...


----------



## sameerb

Guys,

While filling FORM 80, I have a concern?

1) In last signature section. Do we have to print, sign then scan the document to upload or just writing complete name (digital sign) would suffice?

Ofcourse, printing, signing and scanning will affect the document quality and it may no longer be an editable document.

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## indergreat

3sh said:


> Can someone please clarify this? :confused2:


Yes i assume 3 month period does include holidays and weekends, so does 28 days after document request .... 

though DIBP does try to give maximum grants within 3 months period but many times it takes more than that, same is the case with CO re-looking at application after document request ... currently this period is 6-8 weeks as per DIBP


----------



## indergreat

sameerberlas said:


> Guys,
> 
> While filling FORM 80, I have a concern?
> 
> 1) In last signature section. Do we have to print, sign then scan the document to upload or just writing complete name (digital sign) would suffice?
> 
> Ofcourse, printing, signing and scanning will affect the document quality and it may no longer be an editable document.
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


You have to take print of last page, sign it and then scan and attach it in the same position in the form, yes doing this will effect the quality a bit but that is what DIBP wants you to do and they doesn't expect a editable form 80


----------



## 3sh

gaus said:


> Good Question... I would assume it includes the weekends


If it does includes, then I can call them tomorrow as it is my 93rd day from my Visa Lodge....

OMG... 93 days from Visa Lodge and 56 days from CO Contact.... I dunno how I crossed these many days with patience!!!


----------



## 3sh

indergreat said:


> Yes i assume 3 month period does include holidays and weekends, so does 28 days after document request ....
> 
> though DIBP does try to give maximum grants within 3 months period but many times it takes more than that, same is the case with CO re-looking at application after document request ... currently this period is 6-8 weeks as per DIBP


I think I have crossed all the timelines if it includes weekends, buddy. I just wanna make sure my calculations are correct.


----------



## manibalan

KeeDa said:


> It will be a long wait to get invited with 60 points. 6+ months I guess. Aim for maximum points from PTE, or see if you can benefit from +5 partner points if your spouse too can be assessed in any occupation on the *SOL* and can prove having *competent English*


Thanks for your advice. Other option I can opt for state migration also correct who gives 5 points more? cos I dont think so my spouse will get more than 60 in PTE.


----------



## KeeDa

manibalan said:


> Thanks for your advice. Other option I can opt for state migration also correct who gives 5 points more? cos I dont think so my spouse will get more than 60 in PTE.


Yes, that is another option. The visa subclass in this case will be 190 requiring you to live and work for 2 years in the state that will help you with those 5 points. But state nominations for ICT occupations are hard to come by these days. Many are waiting since a long time. I am not too sure about the timelines though. You will have to search for those threads and read there. This one for instance for NSW: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html*


----------



## Jai.kumar

Friends,

I am in a real tricky situation. There is presently an opening for the same skillet in the same team in Aus and the irony is I myself have to take a part of the interview.

If I have the visa now I myself can apply for this position. I am not sure if the position will be open until I get the Grant. I am just hoping I get the Grant before the position gets filled.

Do I have a chance? No idea &#55357;&#56848;


----------



## KeeDa

manibalan said:


> Thanks for your advice. Other option I can opt for state migration also correct who gives 5 points more? cos I dont think so my spouse will get more than 60 in PTE.


I hope you are aware that even if not claiming points, your spouse will have to prove having *functional English*; or pay a second installment (VAC2), which I believe is around A$ 4800.


----------



## MagicMuffin

gaus said:


> You can claim partner points only if the skills have been assessed by the relevant authorities and the job code for partner is in the same SOL/CSOL as the primary applicant. Also English language competency has to be proved


Thanks Gaus, 

Got the invite minutes after I asked the gang.. 

Thanks for your reply..


----------



## gaus

MagicMuffin said:


> Thanks Gaus,
> 
> Got the invite minutes after I asked the gang..
> 
> Thanks for your reply..


Congratulations!!! EBEERs on the way for you  enjoy


----------



## manibalan

KeeDa said:


> I hope you are aware that even if not claiming points, your spouse will have to prove having *functional English*; or pay a second installment (VAC2), which I believe is around A$ 4800.


Oh really i forget buddy. thanks for reminding.


----------



## 3sh

Jai.kumar said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am in a real tricky situation. There is presently an opening for the same skillet in the same team in Aus and the irony is I myself have to take a part of the interview.
> 
> If I have the visa now I myself can apply for this position. I am not sure if the position will be open until I get the Grant. I am just hoping I get the Grant before the position gets filled.
> 
> Do I have a chance? No idea ��


Give the Visa Status information to your interviewer or recruiter. They might consider you for the position. Same thing happened when I applied for a position. They did conduct interview. Unfortunately, they did not select me for the next round as I had many alternative open source tools than the tolls they asked.

All the best.


----------



## engfahmi

Hi Experts,
Thanks GOD I received the invitation today, pressed "Visa apply" & created the ImmiAccount.
Now trying to add new application in the ImmiAccount but failed. How can I do it please?


----------



## KeeDa

engfahmi said:


> Hi Experts,
> Thanks GOD I received the invitation today, pressed "Visa apply" & created the ImmiAccount.
> Now trying to add new application in the ImmiAccount but failed. How can I do it please?


There is no such thing as having to create a new application. Clicking the "APPLY VISA" button and following through the steps online (including the visa payment step at the end) should import your EOI and other data that you filled online before the payment and create a SC 189 entry for you in the immiAccount. If you have followed these steps, then look carefully, there should be one entry in the table/ grid with first cell in the table clickable, and clicking it takes you into the area where you can see the applicants and ways to upload documents for them.


----------



## Abhi_2015

Hi guys,

I submitted my VISA application on 18-Nov and uploaded all documents on 24-nov but no update as yet.
Is anyone here with same case?


----------



## engfahmi

Okay I got it, so I go back to my EOI & press apply visa not from the ImmiAccount. Thanks


----------



## Mahesh16389

Hi Guys.. Its been more than a month since CO was appointed.. all the documents are submitted...no updates yet....

I have started to worry now...

Any suggestions or advice would be welcome.....


----------



## andreyx108b

Mahesh16389 said:


> Hi Guys.. Its been more than a month since CO was appointed.. all the documents are submitted...no updates yet.... I have started to worry now... Any suggestions or advice would be welcome.....


Did CO asked for anything?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Many of us are in the same state as you.


Kindly share your time line so that we will be able to share our views.





Mahesh16389 said:


> Hi Guys.. Its been more than a month since CO was appointed.. all the documents are submitted...no updates yet....
> 
> I have started to worry now...
> 
> Any suggestions or advice would be welcome.....


----------



## Umas

Re-posting ... Any input would help.

Hi,

Have a query. I was asked for additional document for one of the applicant. However, for that applicant I have already reached the max document of 60 uploads/applicant. 

So, for additional document that was asked, can I click 'information provided' button after mailing the requested document to CO?

OR any other alternate? Please advice.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## andreyx108b

Umas said:


> Re-posting ... Any input would help. Hi, Have a query. I was asked for additional document for one of the applicant. However, for that applicant I have already reached the max document of 60 uploads/applicant. So, for additional document that was asked, can I click 'information provided' button after mailing the requested document to CO? OR any other alternate? Please advice. thanks, Umas


Umas, yea - email first and ask to confirm receipt and then click.


----------



## KeeDa

Umas said:


> Re-posting ... Any input would help.
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Have a query. I was asked for additional document for one of the applicant. However, for that applicant I have already reached the max document of 60 uploads/applicant.
> 
> So, for additional document that was asked, can I click 'information provided' button after mailing the requested document to CO?
> 
> OR any other alternate? Please advice.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


I suggest you call them, explain the situation, and ensure that the operator says they have received the email and linked it to your account; otherwise, if you click that button, they might get a notification (from the system) that you have completed the request, while it may seem that you haven't (if they have not processed your email yet).


----------



## engfahmi

.
Another quick one, when adding my child; it asks for the relationship status (Married, divorced, engaged...etc) & I left it blank but it doesn't pass, what should I do please?


----------



## KeeDa

engfahmi said:


> .
> Another quick one, when adding my child; it asks for the relationship status (Married, divorced, engaged...etc) & I left it blank but it doesn't pass, what should I do please?


It is asking about child's relationship status. Select 'never married'.


----------



## Ashuaust

Congrats to all who got their invites today.
Just a small question 
I have 75 point for accountant.
What u guys think I might have also got the invite?
Since I cannot check bcz my agent email id is registered so I have to wait 12 hours to know.


----------



## bnkamal

Hi Experts, One Quick question !! 

In my IMMI Account the application status shows as "Application received" dated 18 Nov 2015..
Apart from this I have also received one mail from GSM on 30 Nov 2015 as CO is assigned... In this group, I see that few candidates have progress status... So what is the difference between "Application received" and "progress" ?? Does this mean my application is still not stated by CO !! 

On the top of this in the corresponding application mailbox of IMMI account is see the following -

IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received ..... 18 Nov 2015

There is no details about CO assignment.. does CO assignment reflect here too ? I am confused..


----------



## azh

Yo guys.....
Visa lodged-14 November 
Co contact-23 November 
All docs uploaded - 10 December (PCC, AFP, form 80, Medical.)


----------



## Mahesh16389

andreyx108b said:


> Did CO asked for anything?


Nun so far ..honestly we have submitted all the docs..i dont think anything is remaining


----------



## Mkanth

Guys, I have a doubt regarding details of secondary and higher secondary qualifications. How can I enter these two details?

I filled in the incomplete application as follows. Non-AQF qualification, Higher secondary school certificate, institute name, Date and the same for secondary school certificate as well.

My doubt is: Is the course name is "higher secondary ..." or " Mathematics, Science and others' ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Ashuaust said:


> Congrats to all who got their invites today. Just a small question I have 75 point for accountant. What u guys think I might have also got the invite? Since I cannot check bcz my agent email id is registered so I have to wait 12 hours to know.


 Already invited.
Based on the tracker.


----------



## andreyx108b

azh said:


> Yo guys..... Visa lodged-14 November Co contact-23 November All docs uploaded - 10 December (PCC, AFP, form 80, Medical.)


You should hear relatively soon! Within next 2 weeks.


----------



## andreyx108b

Mahesh16389 said:


> Nun so far ..honestly we have submitted all the docs..i dont think anything is remaining


 then your direct grant is around the corner.  please update your details in the table.


----------



## gaus

Reposting... Any thoughts


Guys, while the wait game is on ... Had a question.. my passport has only a few blank pages left. Does anyone know if it's easy to get the visa transferred to New passport. I don't want get it renewed at this stage and get into another loop.

Traveling to KL next month.. Hope I get the grant soon.. Will like to extend the trip to validate the PR. God... Please help.


----------



## lahmstanley

Hey Everyone!
I lodged my 189 Visa around 2 weeks ago, when should I expect the CO to contact me 
Is there anyone who has waited for more than 3 months for a grant ? I have all documents ready and i'm just waiting for contact. 
Thanx all. 

Cheers.


----------



## lahmstanley

gaus said:


> Reposting... Any thoughts Guys, while the wait game is on ... Had a question.. my passport has only a few blank pages left. Does anyone know if it's easy to get the visa transferred to New passport. I don't want get it renewed at this stage and get into another loop. Traveling to KL next month.. Hope I get the grant soon.. Will like to extend the trip to validate the PR. God... Please help.


I think Australia is completely visa label free. 
I have never had an Australian visa stamped on my passport.


----------



## indergreat

bnkamal said:


> Hi Experts, One Quick question !!
> 
> In my IMMI Account the application status shows as "Application received" dated 18 Nov 2015..
> Apart from this I have also received one mail from GSM on 30 Nov 2015 as CO is assigned... In this group, I see that few candidates have progress status... So what is the difference between "Application received" and "progress" ??


There are basically three types of status : APPLICATION RECEIVED, ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS, FINALIZED

When we submit our application it has APPLICATION RECEIVED status. 
ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS status comes after pressing INFORMATION PROVIDED button after uploading further documents if asked by CO (in IMMI s56 Request for More Information mail)
FINALIZED is when the visa has been granted.

The status can go to FINALIZED from APPLICATION RECEIVED directly if CO is satisfied with the submitted documents and doesn't ask for any further documents. 



> Does this mean my application is still not stated by CO !!


It doesn't necessarily mean your application is not stated by CO, it might be getting reviewed and probably you'll get a direct grant



> On the top of this in the corresponding application mailbox of IMMI account is see the following -
> 
> IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received ..... 18 Nov 2015
> 
> There is no details about CO assignment.. does CO assignment reflect here too ? I am confused..


No, CO assignment doesn't reflect in the IMMI account. The date will only change if CO asks for any information, otherwise it can remain as such until Grant


----------



## vikaschandra

KeeDa said:


> There is no such thing as having to create a new application. Clicking the "APPLY VISA" button and following through the steps online (including the visa payment step at the end) should import your EOI and other data that you filled online before the payment and create a SC 189 entry for you in the immiAccount. If you have followed these steps, then look carefully, there should be one entry in the table/ grid with first cell in the table clickable, and clicking it takes you into the area where you can see the applicants and ways to upload documents for them.


Detailed explanation. KeeDa it has been ages since you lodged your visa and you still remember all these details. Kudos!


----------



## indergreat

lahmstanley said:


> Hey Everyone!
> I lodged my 189 Visa around 2 weeks ago, when should I expect the CO to contact me?


In November the CO assignment period was around 9-12 days, but as you are saying you submitted 2 weeks ago, probably in the holidays, may be CO allocation is delayed due to holidays, probably you'll get CO allocated in the next around 10 days or so



> Is there anyone who has waited for more than 3 months for a grant ? I have all documents ready and i'm just waiting for contact.
> Thanx all.
> 
> Cheers.


Not everyone gets grant in the 3 month period, depends on the backlog of the department, though they try to grant visa in the 3 month period, it happens only in around 60% cases.
If you have all the documents ready, why are you waiting for CO contact, it will delay your case for around 6-8 weeks. Upload all the documents upfront and may be you will get a direct grant within 2 months ...


----------



## lahmstanley

indergreat said:


> In November the CO assignment period was around 9-12 days, but as you are saying you submitted 2 weeks ago, probably in the holidays, may be CO allocation is delayed due to holidays, probably you'll get CO allocated in the next around 10 days or so Not everyone gets grant in the 3 month period, depends on the backlog of the department, though they try to grant visa in the 3 month period, it happens only in around 60% cases. If you have all the documents ready, why are you waiting for CO contact, it will delay your case for around 6-8 weeks. Upload all the documents upfront and may be you will get a direct grant within 2 months ...


Thanx Mate, I just realised I wasted 2 weeks. I thought I should wait for a CO to be assigned for me to upload my documents. That's what happened with my previous visa experience. 
Anyways, thanx a lot. I'll upload them tomorrow morning. Hopefully I can get the grant before my Visa expires in March. 
Cheers Buddy.


----------



## andreyx108b

lahmstanley said:


> Thanx Mate, I just realised I wasted 2 weeks. I thought I should wait for a CO to be assigned for me to upload my documents. That's what happened with my previous visa experience. Anyways, thanx a lot. I'll upload them tomorrow morning. Hopefully I can get the grant before my Visa expires in March. Cheers Buddy.


Are you in AU? Onshore applicant?


----------



## himanshu181in

Hey guys,

I have got 189 invitation. I'm about to apply visa but not sure about 1 part.
It says you should have no debt on Australian Government "You must have no outstanding debts to the Australian Government or have arranged to repay any outstanding debts to the Australian Government before this visa can be granted."

Does this include personal loan or credit cards??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antimatter

himanshu181in said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have got 189 invitation. I'm about to apply visa but not sure about 1 part.
> It says you should have no debt on Australian Government "You must have no outstanding debts to the Australian Government or have arranged to repay any outstanding debts to the Australian Government before this visa can be granted."
> 
> Does this include personal loan or credit cards??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Himanshu,

It could include loans and credit cards, as they don't want people unable to pay their debts before leaving if their visa application is rejected.


----------



## andreyx108b

Antimatter said:


> Hi Himanshu, It could include loans and credit cards, as they don't want people unable to pay their debts before leaving if their visa application is rejected.


 no, it talks about government debts - an example can be a court fine, or taxes etc.


----------



## Antimatter

Ashuaust said:


> Congrats to all who got their invites today.
> Just a small question
> I have 75 point for accountant.
> What u guys think I might have also got the invite?
> Since I cannot check bcz my agent email id is registered so I have to wait 12 hours to know.


Hi Ashuaust,

Firstly, why would you apply through an agent when you had 75 points?

Secondly, you definitely would have got an invite.


----------



## bansalch

Hi guys,

I was contacted by my CO on 23 Nov for additional info which I completed on 09 Dec. As per the previous info on this forum, the CO should look into my file only after the 28 days timeline has passed. So now that 28 days are way over, is there an indication from CO that they have revisited my file and are working on it? How can I know if my files has been opened again?

Thanks

ANZSCO Code: 261112
ACS applied : 03/11/2015 | ACS +ve : 09/11/2015 | PTE A : 5/10/2015 R:90, W:90, L:90, S:90 | EOI 189/70 points : 05/10/2015 | Invitation : 06/10/2015 | Visa Lodged : 10/11/2015 | Medicals : 25/11/2015 | PCC : 01/10/2015 | CO Assign : 23/11/2015 Requested Additional documents | Documents provided : 09/12/2015 | Grant : N/A


----------



## azh

andreyx108b said:


> You should hear relatively soon! Within next 2 weeks.



I think you were quoting me... Even tho it says another posters name, So I'm just gonna go with it.

I really hope so. Constantly checking my mail box is becoming unhealthy. Thanks for the guestamate


----------



## aoctavianus

Hi, i just got my grant today for subclass 190,took about 1 month


----------



## diogosgp

I have another question 

I am just waiting for the final result of my 189. The thing is, my wife who is my dependant is on a student visa. I know we have a bridging visa but I heard that it just goes live once the current visa expires.

As we spent a lot of money on this visa, we are a bit short to pay her University semetre. Can she put this semestre on hold?


----------



## sandipgp

aoctavianus said:


> Hi, i just got my grant today for subclass 190,took about 1 month


Congrats. All the best


----------



## kingofnowhere

Hey all i have a question,

recently i lodged my 189 visa, Dec 1st week

I had all the documents ready except my US (FBI) PCC.
So naturally when CO was assigned on Dec 3rd week, i was asked to submit all my PCC and Form 80.

Now i have emailed the reply with all the details i have in hand and stating i am awaiting my report from PCC FBI, I havnet got any reply and its been more than 7 working days
I have uploaded other requested info / forms onto the application in immi site.

Also i am not a US citizen or PR which would mean i cant use the Channeler option too.

here are my questions
1. After emailing the CO, should i also click on the button 'Information Provided' as it says if is say info provided they might make decision without asking me again? 

2. Should i do anything else apart from the email, (i am calling them too rite now on phone waiting for past 45 mins)

can some one please let me know

Thanks.


----------



## naga_me87

kingofnowhere said:


> Hey all i have a question,
> 
> recently i lodged my 189 visa, Dec 1st week
> 
> I had all the documents ready except my US (FBI) PCC.
> So naturally when CO was assigned on Dec 3rd week, i was asked to submit all my PCC and Form 80.
> 
> Now i have emailed the reply with all the details i have in hand and stating i am awaiting my report from PCC FBI, I havnet got any reply and its been more than 7 working days
> I have uploaded other requested info / forms onto the application in immi site.
> 
> Also i am not a US citizen or PR which would mean i cant use the Channeler option too.
> 
> here are my questions
> 1. After emailing the CO, should i also click on the button 'Information Provided' as it says if is say info provided they might make decision without asking me again?
> 
> 2. Should i do anything else apart from the email, (i am calling them too rite now on phone waiting for past 45 mins)
> 
> can some one please let me know
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

I feel nothing wrong in clicking on 'Information Provided' button as you have Emailed them about your PCC and also uploaded requested docs.

When the CO re-visits your case he will check if you have submitted PCC else he will again send you an Email asking for the status of PCC.

No need to call them. They can't help anything here. If you want to still try then wait time will be 2 to 3 hours 


Responding before 28 days is important so click on 'Information Provided' button.


----------



## kingofnowhere

naga_me87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I feel nothing wrong in clicking on 'Information Provided' button as you have Emailed them about your PCC and also uploaded requested docs.
> 
> When the CO re-visits your case he will check if you have submitted PCC else he will again send you an Email asking for the status of PCC.
> 
> No need to call them. They can't help anything here. If you want to still try then wait time will be 2 to 3 hours
> 
> 
> Responding before 28 days is important so click on 'Information Provided' button.


ok sure thanks for the information.
nd ya call was useless i just lost all the credit balance


----------



## Umas

KeeDa said:


> I suggest you call them, explain the situation, and ensure that the operator says they have received the email and linked it to your account; otherwise, if you click that button, they might get a notification (from the system) that you have completed the request, while it may seem that you haven't (if they have not processed your email yet).





andreyx108b said:


> Umas, yea - email first and ask to confirm receipt and then click.


thanks KeeDa and andreyx108b. I will mail them and once confirmed that they received the mail will go ahead click 'information provided'

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Majician

No grants today??


----------



## sandipgp

Majician said:


> No grants today??


Today is Friday. no grants in 189 today..


----------



## ravian720

sandipgp said:


> Today is Friday. no grants in 189 today..


There might be some at end of today ? Or friday is off for 189 ? 

ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## indergreat

bansalch said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was contacted by my CO on 23 Nov for additional info which I completed on 09 Dec. As per the previous info on this forum, the CO should look into my file only after the 28 days timeline has passed. So now that 28 days are way over, is there an indication from CO that they have revisited my file and are working on it? How can I know if my files has been opened again?
> 
> Thanks


There is no way of knowing if your files have been seen by the CO or not. Someone on this forum stated that he called DIBP and they said that due to the holiday season, CO time for re-looking at the case after Information Provided is 6-8 weeks. So wait patiently till 8 weeks, if not get anything by that time, give them a call


----------



## indergreat

aoctavianus said:


> Hi, i just got my grant today for subclass 190,took about 1 month


Congratz buddy ... a quick one ... did you claim points for experience .. which team Adelaide or Brisbane ....


----------



## KeeDa

kingofnowhere said:


> Hey all i have a question,
> 
> recently i lodged my 189 visa, Dec 1st week
> 
> I had all the documents ready except my US (FBI) PCC.
> So naturally when CO was assigned on Dec 3rd week, i was asked to submit all my PCC and Form 80.
> 
> Now i have emailed the reply with all the details i have in hand and stating i am awaiting my report from PCC FBI, I havnet got any reply and its been more than 7 working days
> I have uploaded other requested info / forms onto the application in immi site.
> 
> Also i am not a US citizen or PR which would mean i cant use the Channeler option too.
> 
> here are my questions
> 1. After emailing the CO, should i also click on the button 'Information Provided' as it says if is say info provided they might make decision without asking me again?
> 
> 2. Should i do anything else apart from the email, (i am calling them too rite now on phone waiting for past 45 mins)
> 
> can some one please let me know
> 
> Thanks.


1. You shouldn't click that button as you have not provided the requested information. I haven't either (since August 2015) and instead (like you) emailed them requesting for more time to provide one of the requested documents (just like you, I've provided the rest). They shouldn't take a decision on your case even after 28 days and should give you the additional time you requested especially since you have emailed them evidence that you are working towards procuring the requested doc (PCC applied receipts, etc). They may not reply to your email though, so do call them around the 28th day and make sure the operator puts a note against your application about your request for additional time.

2. Yes, call them, explain them the situation and they should make a note about it and put the visa case on hold until you press that button. In addition, you can print your email and its attachments as pdf and upload it under the "Others" subcategory and some description to state that you have requested for more time.


----------



## Umas

KeeDa said:


> 1. You shouldn't click that button as you have not provided the requested information. I haven't either (since August 2015) and instead (like you) emailed them requesting for more time to provide one of the requested documents (just like you, I've provided the rest). They shouldn't take a decision on your case even after 28 days and should give you the additional time you requested especially since you have emailed them evidence that you are working towards procuring the requested doc (PCC applied receipts, etc). They may not reply to your email though, so do call them around the 28th day and make sure the operator puts a note against your application about your request for additional time.
> 
> 2. Yes, call them, explain them the situation and they should make a note about it and put the visa case on hold until you press that button. In addition, you can print your email and its attachments as pdf and upload it under the "Others" subcategory and some description to state that you have requested for more time.


KeeDa,

This is good option - "In addition, you can print your email and its attachments as pdf and upload it under the "Others" subcategory and some description to state that you have requested for more time."

But, wondering ...for any applicant .. for the additional document requested .. if they don't see 'information provided' button clicked after 28 days.... before making any decision on that application .... Do they check the email from that applicant? i.e to cross verify whether applicant has communicated anything through mail.

Because, calling them from India every now and then would be a costly costly affair  

thanks,
Uma


----------



## wolfskin

*Just for fun :lol:*

Oh Mr. Grant. Grant. Mr. golden Grant. Please shine down on us.
Oh Mr. Grant. Grant. Mr. golden Grant. Hiding behind some Files.
These expat are asking you. To please come out so we can enjoy Ausy with you.
Oh Mr. Grant. Grant. Mr. golden Grant. Please shine down on us.


Thank You... Just for fun ...


----------



## KeeDa

Umas said:


> KeeDa,
> 
> This is good option - "In addition, you can print your email and its attachments as pdf and upload it under the "Others" subcategory and some description to state that you have requested for more time."
> 
> But, wondering ...for any applicant .. for the additional document requested .. if they don't see 'information provided' button clicked after 28 days.... before making any decision on that application .... Do they check the email from that applicant? i.e to cross verify whether applicant has communicated anything through mail.
> 
> Because, calling them from India every now and then would be a costly costly affair
> 
> thanks,
> Uma


I am not sure about emails these days, but at least back then (in September) when I had called, the operator could not find any of my emails. He asked me to spell out the email ID from which I had sent the email, the dates when I had sent them, my TRN, my name, etc. He spent a good 5 minutes on the call searching for my emails but could not find them. I had received auto-acknowledgement for my emails though. He finally suggested me to forward them again and to also upload them to immiAccount (that is where the suggestion to upload into "Others" subcategory comes from). During the call, he said he has put a note to my application for the case officer to notice- that I need more time to provide the requested document.

I had called during early hours in the morning. Got through without any delays. We spent about 12 minutes on the call and it costed me about 150 INR (3 AUD approx). If it helps, I am using Airtel prepaid.


----------



## andreyx108b

wolfskin said:


> Oh Mr. Grant. Grant. Mr. golden Grant. Please shine down on us. Oh Mr. Grant. Grant. Mr. golden Grant. Hiding behind some Files. These expat are asking you. To please come out so we can enjoy Ausy with you. Oh Mr. Grant. Grant. Mr. golden Grant. Please shine down on us. Thank You... Just for fun ...


I will read it every hour now ))))


----------



## Blue lady

Hi seniors!
please help....
I was last contacted by CO on 22oct, and he asked about my spouse Ielts or VAC2, i replied to pay the VAC2 for my spouse. since then there is no contact. after sending them inquiry email they asked that my case is on external security checks and can't tell about the time limit to finalize my case. 

Can Anybody help what types of checks are these and how much time they may take? 
thanxx


----------



## andreyx108b

Blue lady said:


> Hi seniors! please help.... I was last contacted by CO on 22oct, and he asked about my spouse Ielts or VAC2, i replied to pay the VAC2 for my spouse. since then there is no contact. after sending them inquiry email they asked that my case is on external security checks and can't tell about the time limit to finalize my case. Can Anybody help what types of checks are these and how much time they may take? thanxx


I have seen another such case, still pending from September - you can only wait now. Nothing can be done.


----------



## Majician

I did not knew that they even tell the applicant that the case is on external checks


----------



## andreyx108b

Majician said:


> I did not knew that they even tell the applicant that the case is on external checks


They do. Not always though.


----------



## sandipgp

wolfskin said:


> Oh Mr. Grant. Grant. Mr. golden Grant. Please shine down on us.
> Oh Mr. Grant. Grant. Mr. golden Grant. Hiding behind some Files.
> These expat are asking you. To please come out so we can enjoy Ausy with you.
> Oh Mr. Grant. Grant. Mr. golden Grant. Please shine down on us.
> 
> 
> Thank You... Just for fun ...


That is great.. Now we need to finalise the tune so we all can keeping singing it till we get the grant... 

But what if the Grant is Female gender.. Will she be offended for you referring to her as a Male?....


----------



## Umas

KeeDa said:


> I am not sure about emails these days, but at least back then (in September) when I had called, the operator could not find any of my emails. He asked me to spell out the email ID from which I had sent the email, the dates when I had sent them, my TRN, my name, etc. He spent a good 5 minutes on the call searching for my emails but could not find them. I had received auto-acknowledgement for my emails though. He finally suggested me to forward them again and to also upload them to immiAccount (that is where the suggestion to upload into "Others" subcategory comes from). During the call, he said he has put a note to my application for the case officer to notice- that I need more time to provide the requested document.
> 
> I had called during early hours in the morning. Got through without any delays. We spent about 12 minutes on the call and it costed me about 150 INR (3 AUD approx). If it helps, I am using Airtel prepaid.


Ok .. that helps ... 

Btw, what is number to call for GSM Adelaide? Is this +6173136700? and any alternate number?

Any timings?

thanks,
Umashankar


----------



## Majician

Is there any news for a single grant today? How many of the 189 applicants do we represent here in percentage?? I mean in this forum


----------



## andreyx108b

Majician said:


> Is there any news for a single grant today? How many of the 189 applicants do we represent here in percentage?? I mean in this forum


About 10% in total.


----------



## sandipgp

Majician said:


> Is there any news for a single grant today? How many of the 189 applicants do we represent here in percentage?? I mean in this forum


One grant has been added in Immi-tracker, applied on 18th Nov and grant today morning. 


This is false alarm. There has not been any grant for 189 today in both POMZINOZ and in our forum. the guy has got invite in yesterdays round and he has added his name by mistake in 189 list with grant date as 8th Jan. Over to you andreyx108b. for correcting it.


----------



## Majician

andreyx108b said:


> About 10% in total.


Oh thats sad , why there is no update from any member for the grant, also I am noticing that most of the grants after holidays were issued by Adelaide, before Adelaide used to be slow and Brisbane was moving fast, now it is the other way around


----------



## KeeDa

Umas said:


> Ok .. that helps ...
> 
> Btw, what is number to call for GSM Adelaide? Is this +6173136700? and any alternate number?
> 
> Any timings?
> 
> thanks,
> Umashankar


Yes, thats the number, and the only number for us offshore applicants.


----------



## Majician

sandipgp said:


> One grant has been added in Immi-tracker, applied on 18th Nov and grant today morning.


That should be direct grant I believe


----------



## ravian720

Majician said:


> Oh thats sad , why there is no update from any member for the grant, also I am noticing thag most of the grants after holidays were issued by Adelaide, before Adelaide used to be slow and Brisbane was moving fast, now it isnthe other way around


Still not fast enough for me 

ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## Majician

ravian720 said:


> Still not fast enough for me
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


I don't know why I have this weird feeling that Pakistani applicants have a longer period between application lodgement and grant


----------



## sandipgp

Majician said:


> That should be direct grant I believe


 It was wrong update by the person. no grant for 189 today.


----------



## andreyx108b

sandipgp said:


> It was wrong update by the person. no grant for 189 today.


Usually people add their cases between 10-14GMT )))) i am sure there are some))


----------



## Blue lady

Hi seniors!
please help....
I was last contacted by CO on 22oct, and he asked about my spouse Ielts or VAC2, i replied to pay the VAC2 for my spouse. since then there is no contact. after sending them inquiry email they asked that my case is on external security checks and can't tell about the time limit to finalize my case. 

Can Anybody help what types of checks are these and how much time they may take? 
thanxx


----------



## Majician

andreyx108b said:


> Usually people add their cases between 10-14GMT )))) i am sure there are some))


I am sure there has to be a procedure and template while dealing with applications, it cannot be random, then why after having so many inputs from people around the world on this forum and the tracker, we are unable to find it out? 

Andrey are you the one who made the tracker? Since how long are you maintaining it, any idea about the trends? And how things move with them?


----------



## belapmehta

andreyx108b said:


> I have seen another such case, still pending from September - you can only wait now. Nothing can be done.


Hello guys

I have a doubt .. does the document which DIBP requests like salary slip. Income tax form etc etc. .does it need to be arrested as well or just colored scanned copy will suffice ?


----------



## ravian720

Majician said:


> I don't know why I have this weird feeling that Pakistani applicants have a longer period between application lodgement and grant


Its a fact bro  .. and those with agents are slowest ... 

ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## Majician

ravian720 said:


> Its a fact bro  .. and those with agents are slowest ...
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


Is there any agent involved in your application process?


----------



## ravian720

Majician said:


> Is there any agent involved in your application process?


Yes what about you

ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## Romrio

ravian720 said:


> Yes what about you
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


If you don't mind, can I ask the name of your agent? My application is also through an agent hence curious.


----------



## faizan93

ravian720 said:


> Its a fact bro  .. and those with agents are slowest ...
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


i got grant in 2 months n that too through an agent.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ravian720

faizan93 said:


> i got grant in 2 months n that too through an agent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Apki kiya baat hai ... 

ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## andreyx108b

Majician said:


> I am sure there has to be a procedure and template while dealing with applications, it cannot be random, then why after having so many inputs from people around the world on this forum and the tracker, we are unable to find it out?
> 
> Andrey are you the one who made the tracker? Since how long are you maintaining it, any idea about the trends? And how things move with them?



The trend seems to be quite obvious.

There are direct grants: within 10-40 days and currently processing 1st two weeks of December. A bit delayed due to the holidays
There are CO contacted grants: currently processing 5th - 12th November.
There are some exceptions: those which are very quick, like onshore 10-15 days, and those who wait for long time without CO contact or after CO contact, also those who fall out of above 2, l.e. like grants from the 22nd of November - i would say they account for not more than 10% of cases.

SC189 is a bit faster than SC190.


----------



## indergreat

sandipgp said:


> It was wrong update by the person. no grant for 189 today.


Yes there is one grant in my knowledge, a friend of mine got his grant today, he's from Pakistan, lodged his visa on Oct 26, CO Nov 13


----------



## indergreat

Blue lady said:


> Hi seniors!
> please help....
> I was last contacted by CO on 22oct, and he asked about my spouse Ielts or VAC2, i replied to pay the VAC2 for my spouse. since then there is no contact. after sending them inquiry email they asked that my case is on external security checks and can't tell about the time limit to finalize my case.
> 
> Can Anybody help what types of checks are these and how much time they may take?
> thanxx


I've seen many applicants from Muslim countries whose applications have gone for external security checks .... and unfortunately the timeline can be anywhere between 2 months to 12 months ....


----------



## sameerb

Guys,

Is there a way to remove or update any document that we have already uploaded on Immi account?

I just can't find any such option.


Regards,
Sameer Berlas


----------



## KeeDa

sameerberlas said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is there a way to remove or update any document that we have already uploaded on Immi account?
> 
> I just can't find any such option.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer Berlas


Nopes, there isn't.


----------



## OZbeckons

andreyx108b said:


> The trend seems to be quite obvious.
> 
> There are direct grants: within 10-40 days and currently processing 1st two weeks of December. A bit delayed due to the holidays
> There are CO contacted grants: currently processing 5th - 12th November.
> There are some exceptions: those which are very quick, like onshore 10-15 days, and those who wait for long time without CO contact or after CO contact, also those who fall out of above 2, l.e. like grants from the 22nd of November - i would say they account for not more than 10% of cases.
> 
> SC189 is a bit faster than SC190.


These observations made me curious of whether it's faster to lodge visa application directly after getting invitation without having all the required documents and medical check 
OR 
apply only after having all the required documents and medical check

Currently, it seems the second option will be faster since the waiting period after CO contact seems to be longer than direct grant waiting period. 

Any comments?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Refer to the following excerpt from DIBP website | *Attach documents to an online application*


_You will not be able to remove a file that has been attached to an application after lodgement, so make sure you attach the correct file. We also cannot delete attachments as they form part of your application so please do not contact us about deleting attachments._







sameerberlas said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is there a way to remove or update any document that we have already uploaded on Immi account?
> 
> I just can't find any such option.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer Berlas


----------



## andreyx108b

OZbeckons said:


> These observations made me curious of whether it's faster to lodge visa application directly after getting invitation without having all the required documents and medical check OR apply only after having all the required documents and medical check Currently, it seems the second option will be faster since the waiting period after CO contact seems to be longer than direct grant waiting period. Any comments?


2nd option is better in my view, as grant after co contact may take 1-3 months or in certain cases longer.


----------



## Evan82

patel04 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I require some guidance regarding the recommendation letters that EA require in the first step of application. Do they require one recommendation letter (from the employer ONLY or the past employer ONLY) or do they also require other recommendations from people you have worked on projects with previously but are not your employers.
> 
> If they do require recommendation letters from others than how many of these do you require??


The usual procedure is:
if you include a Career Episode covered under a certain project at a certain employer, then you need the letter proving your service for the relevant period.

If you are claiming years of experience, then you definitely need to provide service letters for the said period.

_______________________________________________
8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points
1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment
4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZACO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points
6/9/2015 - Invitation Received
6/10/2015 - Application lodged
6/11/2015 - CO contact (requested for all docs)
15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application 
31/12/2015 - Document request complete
xx/xx/2016 - grant????

____________________________________________


----------



## arun32

OZbeckons said:


> These observations made me curious of whether it's faster to lodge visa application directly after getting invitation without having all the required documents and medical check
> OR
> apply only after having all the required documents and medical check
> 
> Currently, it seems the second option will be faster since the waiting period after CO contact seems to be longer than direct grant waiting period.
> 
> Any comments?


according to my observation, those who lodged visa on the same day of invite gets direct grants, given they upload all the documents , one such example is Dhijaj, he/she received invite on 4th Dec, applied on same day, uploaded all documents and pcc, medicals done on 8th Dec, medical results uploaded on 14th december( december 12 and 13 weekends) , and granted visa on same day i.e 14th dec.

I have seen few more guys, who applied on the same day got direct grant...

Experts thoughts....


----------



## OZbeckons

andreyx108b said:


> 2nd option is better in my view, as grant after co contact may take 1-3 months or in certain cases longer.


But in that case, it will require frontloading form 80 and 1221 which may or may not be requested. There are also other forms that the CO may ask and we are not aware of. 

In my case, I have chosen option 1. We'll see how it goes.
I certainly hope I don't have to wait a long time after uploading all the required docs :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Evan82

OZbeckons said:


> But in that case, it will require frontloading form 80 and 1221 which may or may not be requested. There are also other forms that the CO may ask and we are not aware of.
> 
> In my case, I have chosen option 1. We'll see how it goes.
> I certainly hope I don't have to wait a long time after uploading all the required docs :fingerscrossed:


80 and 1221 are real pains, especially if you accompanied with a number of secondary applicants over 18. But IMHO still, 2nd option is better, coupled with frontloading 1121 and 80. They seem to be asked for in many cases now.

-------------------------------------------------------------

8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points
1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment
4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZACO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points
6/9/2015 - Invitation Received
6/10/2015 - Application lodged
6/11/2015 - CO contact (requested for all docs)
15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application 
31/12/2015 - Document request complete
xx/xx/2016 - grant????

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## haisergeant

arun32 said:


> according to my observation, those who lodged visa on the same day of invite gets direct grants, given they upload all the documents , one such example is Dhijaj, he/she received invite on 4th Dec, applied on same day, uploaded all documents and pcc, medicals done on 8th Dec, medical results uploaded on 14th december( december 12 and 13 weekends) , and granted visa on same day i.e 14th dec.
> 
> I have seen few more guys, who applied on the same day got direct grant...
> 
> Experts thoughts....


Is dhinesh the same with "Dhijaj" in myimmitracker?

If yes, I think the reason he got his direct grant so quick is because he had one year experience in Aus, so he got his process quickly, although he is offshore applicant.


----------



## Ktoda

I don't think so that will be the reason to get grant quickly as he had 1 year AUS experience. If you consider me, I am still sailing in the waiting stage boat  
Seems, when the CO allocated he would have got all the docs which are required from CO and grant issued.


----------



## Deepa Sai

*Long wait*

Hi All,

Joined this forum today, have applied for a skilled independent 189 PR visa for myself and my husband. My husband is the primary applicant.

We have submitted the application with payment on 19th Sep, 2015. We received a mail from case officer assigned on Nov, 1st week asking for my PCC which we submitted within a week's time by 11th Nov. Waiting for the visa still  Anyone has any clue why this is taking so long?

Meanwhile, I have been asked to travel to Australia on work and my HR will be initiating the work visa process soon. I would like to know if this will have an impact on my PR visa processing? ( as our PR visa grant is already delayed)

Can PR visa and a temporary work visa be processed simultaneously? 

Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you.
Deepa S.


----------



## KeeDa

Deepa Sai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Joined this forum today, have applied for a skilled independent 189 PR visa for myself and my husband. My husband is the primary applicant.
> 
> We have submitted the application with payment on 19th Sep, 2015. We received a mail from case officer assigned on Nov, 1st week asking for my PCC which we submitted within a week's time by 11th Nov. Waiting for the visa still  Anyone has any clue why this is taking so long?
> 
> Meanwhile, I have been asked to travel to Australia on work and my HR will be initiating the work visa process soon. I would like to know if this will have an impact on my PR visa processing? ( as our PR visa grant is already delayed)
> 
> Can PR visa and a temporary work visa be processed simultaneously?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you.
> Deepa S.


Beware! If your PR is granted first before the 457, you and your employer will have to act quickly and withdraw the 457; otherwise, if that gets granted after the PR, the PR will be cancelled and 457 will be in effect.

Happened recently with somebody. Ref: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8914082-post12241.html


----------



## vikaschandra

My Agent Filed the Visa Application on 6th Jan and uploaded the required documents except form 1221. I understand that CO might ask for form 1221 hence have provided it To the Agent to uload it. Medicals are scheduled for 11th Jan 2016. 

Hope to have the CO assigned to my case after the medicals are completed and updated on the immi account to avoid CO requesting additional documents.


----------



## Majician

ravian720 said:


> Yes what about you
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


No I applied myself, nobody involved


----------



## saadloe

Got my Grant today .... Thank You so much guys for your help during the Process.  Feeling Blessed


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




saadloe said:


> Got my Grant today .... Thank You so much guys for your help during the Process.  Feeling Blessed


----------



## Majician

saadloe said:


> Got my Grant today .... Thank You so much guys for your help during the Process.  Feeling Blessed


Congrats Saad, was it Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## indergreat

saadloe said:


> Got my Grant today .... Thank You so much guys for your help during the Process.  Feeling Blessed


Congratz buddy .... u filed visa on Nov 23 and I filed on 21 Nov, though you got CO on Nov 27 and me on Nov 30.
Seems my turn is near ....  

by the way which team - Adelaide or Brisbane


----------



## andreyx108b

saadloe said:


> Got my Grant today .... Thank You so much guys for your help during the Process.  Feeling Blessed



Congrats!


----------



## sandipgp

saadloe said:


> Got my Grant today .... Thank You so much guys for your help during the Process.  Feeling Blessed


Congratulations


----------



## saadloe

Adelaide Team


----------



## mohankum

Friends, 
I had worked for 1.5 months in a company and left it around 8 years back. Since i had no valid docs, i did not include that company details for ACS assessment. But ACS assessed skilled employment as only my last 5 years of experience. 

Do i need to provide that 1.5 months company details while applying for Visa. Or can i leave that company details as i am not claiming any points for it.

My experience is as below:

Company 1 - 1.2 years exp.
Company 2 - 3 years exp.
Company 3 - 1.5 months exp.
Company 4 - 6 months exp.
Company 5 - 6.5 years exp (Out of which 5 years is assessed by ACS as skilled employment)


----------



## mohankum

saadloe said:


> Got my Grant today .... Thank You so much guys for your help during the Process.  Feeling Blessed


Congrats Saadloe.......All the best


----------



## Ktoda

saadloe said:


> Got my Grant today .... Thank You so much guys for your help during the Process.  Feeling Blessed


Congratulations.. All the best for your next steps


----------



## andytoaussie

*DU contact for letter*



sumitrb said:


> Thanks for your quick response.
> 
> Do you have a sample letter which you could share? How long it takes to obtain this letter specially from Delhi University , any idea?


Hi Sumitrb,
Did u manage to get this letter? If yes, who did you contact at the Uni? I am applying as a dependent and need to prove functional English. My bachelors for DU was in English Literature. 

Plz do share any information you can provide regarding who to get this letter at DU from. Would be very grateful as am out of country and feeling a bit helpless about figuring it out.

many Thanks


----------



## Ktoda

Hi Jeethen / Keeda & other folks

While filling form-80 for my spouse, unknowingly I gave for the question 12 incorrectly. My Answers are in Bold

Q11. Have you ever had any previous passports (including expired, lost, stolen )

No
*Yes *

Q12. What happened to this document

*Expired*
Lost/Stolen
Others

Actually, its not expired as her old passport validity is up to 2018. Due to Marriage, new passport came. Mistakenly I kept as Expired and sent where I should select "Others" option

Can anyone please help me here how can I correct this now:confused2:


----------



## varunvarma87

*VISA: *189 (applied from India) | *Nominated Occupation:* Engineering Technologist | Engineers Australia Assessment: 13-Nov-14 (took about 4 months from application date) | *PTE:* 22-Aug-15 (20 points - L-86,R-79,S-82,W-84) | *EOI submitted:* 26-Aug-15 (70 points - Age -30, English -20, Education - 15, Australia Study - 5) | *Invite:* 7-Sep-15 | *Hyderabad PCC:* 18-Sep-15 | *Aus PCC:* 14-Sep-15 | *Visa Application: *8-Oct-15 (All docs except Medicals, Form 80)| *Medicals:* 15-Oct-15 | *CO1:* query on 03-Nov-15 - Provide National PCC (from Passport Office) | *Reply: *National PCC 12-Nov-15 | *Uploaded Form 80:* 7-Jan-16 | *Grant -* 8-Jan-16


----------



## andreyx108b

mohankum said:


> Friends,
> I had worked for 1.5 months in a company and left it around 8 years back. Since i had no valid docs, i did not include that company details for ACS assessment. But ACS assessed skilled employment as only my last 5 years of experience.
> 
> Do i need to provide that 1.5 months company details while applying for Visa. Or can i leave that company details as i am not claiming any points for it.
> 
> My experience is as below:
> 
> Company 1 - 1.2 years exp.
> Company 2 - 3 years exp.
> Company 3 - 1.5 months exp.
> Company 4 - 6 months exp.
> Company 5 - 6.5 years exp (Out of which 5 years is assessed by ACS as skilled employment)


In an actual visa application you can skip this, its not needed. 

You also dont need to provide evidence of this employment. 

However, you will need to add this to the form 80 and the form 1221. As it asks for all employment.


----------



## andreyx108b

varunvarma87 said:


> *VISA: *189 (applied from India) | *Nominated Occupation:* Engineering Technologist | Engineers Australia Assessment: 13-Nov-14 (took about 4 months from application date) | *PTE:* 22-Aug-15 (20 points - L-86,R-79,S-82,W-84) | *EOI submitted:* 26-Aug-15 (70 points - Age -30, English -20, Education - 15, Australia Study - 5) | *Invite:* 7-Sep-15 | *Hyderabad PCC:* 18-Sep-15 | *Aus PCC:* 14-Sep-15 | *Visa Application: *8-Oct-15 (All docs except Medicals, Form 80)| *Medicals:* 15-Oct-15 | *CO1:* query on 03-Nov-15 - Provide National PCC (from Passport Office) | *Reply: *National PCC 12-Nov-15 | *Uploaded Form 80:* 7-Jan-16 | *Grant -* 8-Jan-16



Congrats mate! Good luck with next steps! 

Please add your details to the tracker!


----------



## blue-sunshine

This forum is a mini addiction. Even after getting my grant I follow it everyday.

Those from PK complaining about the extra time in processing should instead count themselves lucky. Till last year, applicants from PK were taking about a year for processing whereas these days its only 3-4 months in most cases. Very few seem to be going through esc. I have many friends from Pakistan.

The joy when you see that golden mail in your inbox is in-explainable. I'm sure the kind God will bless you all shortly.


----------



## seledi

Hi All,

Received Grant ( myself,wife and kid) on Jan 7th. Thanks you all for your support.
Hope you all receive grants soon.......

Below is my Timeline:

261312, 
Co contact Nov 3rd ( asked for PCC, MEDICALS and FORM 80) ,
requested comepleted Nov 13th.
Grant Jan 7th

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## mohankum

andreyx108b said:


> In an actual visa application you can skip this, its not needed.
> 
> You also dont need to provide evidence of this employment.
> 
> However, you will need to add this to the form 80 and the form 1221. As it asks for all employment.


Thanks Andrey.

oh! I already uploaded Form 80 without adding this 1.5 months exp. Will this be an issue?

Will CO verify about this gap? 

Is form 1221mandatory to upload?


----------



## mohankum

seledi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received Grant ( myself,wife and kid) on Jan 7th. Thanks you all for your support.
> Hope you all receive grants soon.......
> 
> Below is my Timeline:
> 
> 261312,
> Co contact Nov 3rd ( asked for PCC, MEDICALS and FORM 80) ,
> requested comepleted Nov 13th.
> Grant Jan 7th
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


Congratulations......Good luck Seledi


----------



## Ktoda

seledi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received Grant ( myself,wife and kid) on Jan 7th. Thanks you all for your support.
> Hope you all receive grants soon.......
> 
> Below is my Timeline:
> 
> 261312,
> Co contact Nov 3rd ( asked for PCC, MEDICALS and FORM 80) ,
> requested comepleted Nov 13th.
> Grant Jan 7th
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


Hey Seledi..

Congratulations mate... Wish you all the Best for your Next Steps.

Need your Advise in Form-80
------------------------------

While filling form-80 for my spouse, unknowingly I gave for the question 12 incorrectly. My Answers are in Bold

Q11. Have you ever had any previous passports (including expired, lost, stolen )

No
*Yes*

Q12. What happened to this document

*Expired*
Lost/Stolen
Others

Actually, its not expired as her old passport validity is up to 2018. Due to Marriage, new passport came. Mistakenly I kept as Expired and sent where I should select "Others" option

Can you please help me here how can I correct this now


----------



## 3sh

Ktoda said:


> Hey Seledi..
> 
> Congratulations mate... Wish you all the Best for your Next Steps.
> 
> Need your Advise in Form-80
> ------------------------------
> 
> While filling form-80 for my spouse, unknowingly I gave for the question 12 incorrectly. My Answers are in Bold
> 
> Q11. Have you ever had any previous passports (including expired, lost, stolen )
> 
> No
> *Yes*
> 
> Q12. What happened to this document
> 
> *Expired*
> Lost/Stolen
> Others
> 
> Actually, its not expired as her old passport validity is up to 2018. Due to Marriage, new passport came. Mistakenly I kept as Expired and sent where I should select "Others" option
> 
> Can you please help me here how can I correct this now


You have to provide the option as "Others". You will be mentioning the passport details in the next part of the question. If you provide false or misleading information, it will cause problem to your application progress. You can fill the form 1023 and mention the incorrect answer.

If you get the new passport, the old passport will be cancelled. You can give the details as "Cancelled to add new information".

Thanks.


----------



## bimaldas_bl

Can anyone please go through my thread here and help me out?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ating-eoi-empty-work-experience-end-date.html


----------



## indergreat

varunvarma87 said:


> *VISA: *189 (applied from India) | *Nominated Occupation:* Engineering Technologist | Engineers Australia Assessment: 13-Nov-14 (took about 4 months from application date) | *PTE:* 22-Aug-15 (20 points - L-86,R-79,S-82,W-84) | *EOI submitted:* 26-Aug-15 (70 points - Age -30, English -20, Education - 15, Australia Study - 5) | *Invite:* 7-Sep-15 | *Hyderabad PCC:* 18-Sep-15 | *Aus PCC:* 14-Sep-15 | *Visa Application: *8-Oct-15 (All docs except Medicals, Form 80)| *Medicals:* 15-Oct-15 | *CO1:* query on 03-Nov-15 - Provide National PCC (from Passport Office) | *Reply: *National PCC 12-Nov-15 | *Uploaded Form 80:* 7-Jan-16 | *Grant -* 8-Jan-16





seledi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received Grant ( myself,wife and kid) on Jan 7th. Thanks you all for your support.
> Hope you all receive grants soon.......
> 
> Below is my Timeline:
> 
> 261312,
> Co contact Nov 3rd ( asked for PCC, MEDICALS and FORM 80) ,
> requested comepleted Nov 13th.
> Grant Jan 7th
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi



Congratz guys ... All the best for future


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations seledi & varunvarma87* !!!*


*||| All The Best with Next Steps |||*






seledi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received Grant ( myself,wife and kid) on Jan 7th. Thanks you all for your support.
> Hope you all receive grants soon.......
> 
> Below is my Timeline:
> 
> 261312,
> Co contact Nov 3rd ( asked for PCC, MEDICALS and FORM 80) ,
> requested comepleted Nov 13th.
> Grant Jan 7th
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi





varunvarma87 said:


> *VISA: *189 (applied from India) | *Nominated Occupation:* Engineering Technologist | Engineers Australia Assessment: 13-Nov-14 (took about 4 months from application date) | *PTE:* 22-Aug-15 (20 points - L-86,R-79,S-82,W-84) | *EOI submitted:* 26-Aug-15 (70 points - Age -30, English -20, Education - 15, Australia Study - 5) | *Invite:* 7-Sep-15 | *Hyderabad PCC:* 18-Sep-15 | *Aus PCC:* 14-Sep-15 | *Visa Application: *8-Oct-15 (All docs except Medicals, Form 80)| *Medicals:* 15-Oct-15 | *CO1:* query on 03-Nov-15 - Provide National PCC (from Passport Office) | *Reply: *National PCC 12-Nov-15 | *Uploaded Form 80:* 7-Jan-16 | *Grant -* 8-Jan-16


----------



## KeeDa

Ktoda said:


> Hi Jeethen / Keeda & other folks
> 
> While filling form-80 for my spouse, unknowingly I gave for the question 12 incorrectly. My Answers are in Bold
> 
> Q11. Have you ever had any previous passports (including expired, lost, stolen )
> 
> No
> *Yes *
> 
> Q12. What happened to this document
> 
> *Expired*
> Lost/Stolen
> Others
> 
> Actually, its not expired as her old passport validity is up to 2018. Due to Marriage, new passport came. Mistakenly I kept as Expired and sent where I should select "Others" option
> 
> Can anyone please help me here how can I correct this now:confused2:


Upload another corrected version of Form 80 at the same place (i.e. under the same category+subcategory) with appropriate description so that CO knows this is the form they have to process- something like "Updated form 80 with correct answers for Q12"


----------



## evydmb

Hey Guys and Gals
I have a question for you. I recently have collected all of the documents needed for my PR (189) and have received an invitation to apply yesterday. My current visa (Skilled Graduate 476) is still valid for another year. If by some chance my PR gets rejected, will that have an effect on my current visa?

Thanks


----------



## Yogi4Aus

evydmb said:


> Hey Guys and Gals
> 
> I have a question for you. I recently have collected all of the documents needed for my PR (189) and have received an invitation to apply yesterday. My current visa (Skilled Graduate 476) is still valid for another year. If by some chance my PR gets rejected, will that have an effect on my current visa?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


No it will not have any effect


----------



## KeeDa

bimaldas_bl said:


> Can anyone please go through my thread here and help me out?
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ating-eoi-empty-work-experience-end-date.html


aarohi has replied to your thread. In addition to that, you will have to provide skilled reference evidence for the period after ACS till invitation (i.e. a second SD/ employer reference in addition to the one that you already gave to ACS). This will be required to prove that you continued to work in the same occupation using the same skills as required for your ANZSCO.


----------



## evydmb

Yogi4Aus said:


> No it will not have any effect


Do you have any sources for this? Or is it from your personal experience?


----------



## Yogi4Aus

evydmb said:


> Do you have any sources for this? Or is it from your personal experience?



I have one of my family members who applied for 2 visa simultaneously

Who was allotted tourist visa first

And within days was called by CO for 457 (processing)

She was given an option to continue with visitor and then start. 457 since she has paid for both(since there will be no refund for previous one)

So I suppose when you will have/ or eligible to have 2 visas at a time/ or not alloted even 

CO will take care of existing visa!


----------



## superdawg1990

*need help with my lodged application*

Hi guys, 

So here are my info:

- ANZSCO Code: 221111 General Accountant
- Sub class 189
- PTE: 88 - 20 points
- Points: 70
- EOI applied: 24/8/2015
- Invited: 23/10/2015
- Lodged: 26/10/2015
- CO contacted: 19/11/2015
- Requested documents (PCC, PTE score report) submitted: 23/11/2015.

I haven't been contacted ever since the CO 's last request for extra documents.

As much I know, the Immigration 's time frame to grant is within 3 months, but there are cases that last longer. I am not certainly sure what is my situation right now, whether I have not submitted sufficient documents, or rejected? Could you please provide me some pointers? That would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Akon

Hello guys i have applied for 189 visa as a general accountant(221111) on 31 oct 2015. Any chance i can receive an invitation. I have also applied for nsw 190 with 65 points and 489 with 70 points.


----------



## Ktoda

superdawg1990 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So here are my info:
> 
> - ANZSCO Code: 221111 General Accountant
> - Sub class 189
> - PTE: 88 - 20 points
> - Points: 70
> - EOI applied: 24/8/2015
> - Invited: 23/10/2015
> - Lodged: 26/10/2015
> - CO contacted: 19/11/2015
> - Requested documents (PCC, PTE score report) submitted: 23/11/2015.
> 
> I haven't been contacted ever since the CO 's last request for extra documents.
> 
> As much I know, the Immigration 's time frame to grant is within 3 months, but there are cases that last longer. I am not certainly sure what is my situation right now, whether I have not submitted sufficient documents, or rejected? Could you please provide me some pointers? That would be greatly appreciated.


Hi

Your possible turnaround time from CO will be Jan 20-30 as far as I know. You got the CO Contact already and requested for extra information which you have provided. you are at final stage to receive. As far as my timeline, I think it will take ~2-3 weeks to get a reply from CO. Just wait


----------



## andreyx108b

superdawg1990 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So here are my info:
> 
> - ANZSCO Code: 221111 General Accountant
> - Sub class 189
> - PTE: 88 - 20 points
> - Points: 70
> - EOI applied: 24/8/2015
> - Invited: 23/10/2015
> - Lodged: 26/10/2015
> - CO contacted: 19/11/2015
> - Requested documents (PCC, PTE score report) submitted: 23/11/2015.
> 
> I haven't been contacted ever since the CO 's last request for extra documents.
> 
> As much I know, the Immigration 's time frame to grant is within 3 months, but there are cases that last longer. I am not certainly sure what is my situation right now, whether I have not submitted sufficient documents, or rejected? Could you please provide me some pointers? That would be greatly appreciated.


As you can see on the tracker currently they are processing cases, when CO contacted between 7-12th of November, so I would expect you to hear within next 2 weeks.


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

saadloe said:


> Got my Grant today .... Thank You so much guys for your help during the Process.  Feeling Blessed



Congratulations bro, best of luck for your future, 

Cheers.


----------



## mohankum

mohankum said:


> Thanks Andrey.
> 
> oh! I already uploaded Form 80 without adding this 1.5 months exp. Will this be an issue?
> 
> Will CO verify about this gap?
> 
> Is form 1221mandatory to upload?


Please help me n this guys


----------



## andreyx108b

mohankum said:


> Please help me n this guys


Not necessarily that a CO will ask about this gap - however from my view you if are not disclosing 1.5 months of your employment you are not providing correct information, therefore i would amend form 80 and upload a new file named correct_form_80_yourname.pdf

Form 1221 is not compulsory but way too often being requested by COs.


----------



## mohankum

andreyx108b said:


> Not necessarily that a CO will ask about this gap - however from my view you if are not disclosing 1.5 months of your employment you are not providing correct information, therefore i would amend form 80 and upload a new file named correct_form_80_yourname.pdf
> 
> Form 1221 is not compulsory but way too often being requested by COs.


CO had asked to upload Form 80 and PCC. He had given 28 days time. i already provided Form 80 and PCC and clicked on "Information provided" button. 
Even now can i amend form 80 and upload a new file ?


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

Dear All,

I am applying for 189 visa class and looking at the checklist. I have a question. 
DO 189 visa applicants need to show financial strength?


----------



## andreyx108b

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Dear All, I am applying for 189 visa class and looking at the checklist. I have a question. DO 189 visa applicants need to show financial strength?


No.


----------



## NortT

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am applying for 189 visa class and looking at the checklist. I have a question.
> DO 189 visa applicants need to show financial strength?


No, you don't need to provide any statements.


----------



## diogosgp

Ktoda said:


> Hi
> 
> Your possible turnaround time from CO will be Jan 20-30 as far as I know. You got the CO Contact already and requested for extra information which you have provided. you are at final stage to receive. As far as my timeline, I think it will take ~2-3 weeks to get a reply from CO. Just wait


In mine case the immi asked for medicals only on Dec 8 and I did on the next day. No more contact since.

When do you think I will receive an answer?:confused2:


----------



## naga_me87

diogosgp said:


> In mine case the immi asked for medicals only on Dec 8 and I did on the next day. No more contact since.
> 
> When do you think I will receive an answer?:confused2:


Any time before 30th Jan 2016. Currently ppl are getting grants who had CO contact in Nov. Check the tracker.


----------



## diogosgp

naga_me87 said:


> Any time before 30th Jan 2016. Currently ppl are getting grants who had CO contact in Nov. Check the tracker.


Thank you.

Does that mean that the my CO contact was on Dec 8?


----------



## naga_me87

diogosgp said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Does that mean that the my CO contact was on Dec 8?


Yes, as they asked for medicals on 8th Dec.


----------



## Vinvid

seledi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received Grant ( myself,wife and kid) on Jan 7th. Thanks you all for your support.
> Hope you all receive grants soon.......
> 
> Below is my Timeline:
> 
> 261312,
> Co contact Nov 3rd ( asked for PCC, MEDICALS and FORM 80) ,
> requested comepleted Nov 13th.
> Grant Jan 7th
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi



Congrats !!...All the best


----------



## soom

Hi guys,
Could anyone confirm if the docs need to be just colour scanned or certified and then colour scanned? I saw contradicting suggestions elsewhere.

Please help and much appreciated!


----------



## Yogi4Aus

soom said:


> Hi guys,
> Could anyone confirm if the docs need to be just colour scanned or certified and then colour scanned? I saw contradicting suggestions elsewhere.
> 
> Please help and much appreciated!



If you are applying to VETASSESS
YOU only need to send Color scan copies 
This rule has come into effect from December2015


----------



## soom

Yogi4Aus said:


> If you are applying to VETASSESS
> YOU only need to send Color scan copies
> This rule has come into effect from December2015


I meant the docs for visa application after invitation? Sorry for the confusion and thanks for the reply!


----------



## 3sh

soom said:


> I meant the docs for visa application after invitation? Sorry for the confusion and thanks for the reply!


You can color scan the original document. 

If you wanna notary sign the doc, then take a photo copy of the doc for Notary sign and you can scan it to upload.

I uploaded only the color scan of the original document.


----------



## indergreat

soom said:


> Hi guys,
> Could anyone confirm if the docs need to be just colour scanned or certified and then colour scanned? I saw contradicting suggestions elsewhere.
> 
> Please help and much appreciated!


No need to notarize/certify anything buddy, just color scan them and upload, 
certified/notarized documents are only needed if you are uploading copies of the original documents


----------



## bhupender

Hi friends,
Can someone suggest whether i should include my parents in EOI lodge question no. 10
"Does applicant have any non migrating dependant family member?"
My parents are not dependant to me and are not having passport but in future they are likely to join me in Australia
Suggestion please


----------



## soom

Thanks mate! I am not going for the notary process.

May I ask you another question?

For education, I only claimed points from my master degree done in Australia, i.e. 15 points for degree itself and 5 points for Australian study. Does that mean I no longer need to upload any of my previous degrees which I didn't claim points from, like my bachelor degree in my home country?

Again much appreciated!


----------



## KeeDa

bhupender said:


> Hi friends,
> Can someone suggest whether i should include my parents in EOI lodge question no. 10
> "Does applicant have any non migrating dependant family member?"
> My parents are not dependant to me and are not having passport but in future they are likely to join me in Australia
> Suggestion please


They are not your dependents, so answer NO to this question. There won't be any problems for their future visas (including sponsored parents visas).


----------



## andreyx108b

soom said:


> Thanks mate! I am not going for the notary process. May I ask you another question? For education, I only claimed points from my master degree done in Australia, i.e. 15 points for degree itself and 5 points for Australian study. Does that mean I no longer need to upload any of my previous degrees which I didn't claim points from, like my bachelor degree in my home country? Again much appreciated!


As far as i know you need to upload bachelor, as bachelor is pre-requisite for masters.


----------



## Ashuaust

Hello everyone 
Hopefully I m going to lodge my visa application tomorrow 
My query is about PCC FROM FBI USA
i have it ready with me & the date on it is June :two::zero:ne::five: as it is valid for 12 months right? 
Pls correct me if I m wrong 
& do I need anything else from USA?
Or is State USA pcc also required? 
I m currently in INDIA & all ready applied for PCC HERE.
Thanks in advance


----------



## mikki88

Hi,

Any Developer Programmer-Sept, 2015 applicant got grant recently?

Its been more than 4months, i have never been contacted by CO. I came to know about CO allocation when i called DIBP in Oct. I called DIBP again last month around mid December and was told no docs are required. They asked me to wait for Jan,2016 first week to hear from my CO. There is no update as of now. :-(


----------



## ravian720

mikki88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any Developer Programmer-Sept, 2015 applicant got grant recently?
> 
> Its been more than 4months, i have never been contacted by CO. I came to know about CO allocation when i called DIBP in Oct. I called DIBP again last month around mid December and was told no docs are required. They asked me to wait for Jan,2016 first week to hear from my CO. There is no update as of now. :-(


Chk my timeline ... 

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## Mkanth

Guys, Need help related to Form 80 about employment details! I greatly appreciate your replies.

I have worked in dozens of places for literally 0 hours to 30 hours a week. All are casual/ part-time job-they are just for living expenses-not related to my occupation at all.

My question is, Shall I mention all of those part-time jobs? Kindly, reply me who faced similar situation. 

Thanks in advance! Kanth.


----------



## andreyx108b

Mkanth said:


> Guys, Need help related to Form 80 about employment details! I greatly appreciate your replies. I have worked in dozens of places for literally 0 hours to 30 hours a week. All are casual/ part-time job-they are just for living expenses-not related to my occupation at all. My question is, Shall I mention all of those part-time jobs? Kindly, reply me who faced similar situation. Thanks in advance! Kanth.


Yea, i have had part time job in the past, so i listed them. 

You need to list ALL.


----------



## SmartB

Greeting to you all. Couple of questions about forms 80 and 1221

1) If I understand correctly that these forms are "secured" so is it OK to fill and sign (insert signature) on the forms on the computer and then submit or you are expected to print them out, fill, sign, scan then upload/submit? 

2) For those questions that one does not have answers to, e.g "what cities do you intend visiting on your way back from Australia" can one leave them blank?


----------



## nnaorin19

those of u applied in december got the grant by any chance?thanks


----------



## JK684

SmartB said:


> Greeting to you all. Couple of questions about forms 80 and 1221
> 
> 1) If I understand correctly that these forms are "secured" so is it OK to fill and sign (insert signature) on the forms on the computer and then submit or you are expected to print them out, fill, sign, scan then upload/submit?
> 
> 2) For those questions that one does not have answers to, e.g "what cities do you intend visiting on your way back from Australia" can one leave them blank?



1. What i did was fill all pages using computer, print only the page which requires signature and merge it with other pages using PDFill software.

2. You can leave them blank.


----------



## SmartB

JK684 said:


> 1. What i did was fill all pages using computer, print only the page which requires signature and merge it with other pages using PDFill software.
> 
> 2. You can leave them blank.


G-thanks. 

1) After merging did you "secure" back the file? (e.g disabling editing etc) 
2) Great.


----------



## varun01

Hi Friends... need an urgent help.. i have lodged 189 visa.. now in process of uploading documents.. in my recommend document list it is showing qualifications australia.. though i dont claim points for it is that common to every one. Pls help


----------



## JK684

SmartB said:


> G-thanks.
> 
> 1) After merging did you "secure" back the file? (e.g disabling editing etc)
> 2) Great.



No I didnt disable edit I uploaded it in IMMI site as it is. You can do if you want to do so. No harm in doing that i guess.


----------



## JK684

Ashuaust said:


> Hello everyone
> Hopefully I m going to lodge my visa application tomorrow
> My query is about PCC FROM FBI USA
> i have it ready with me & the date on it is June :two::zero:ne::five: as it is valid for 12 months right?
> Pls correct me if I m wrong
> & do I need anything else from USA?
> Or is State USA pcc also required?
> I m currently in INDIA & all ready applied for PCC HERE.
> Thanks in advance



You dont need state PCC from USA as far as I know. I only uploaded FBI PCC, and nothing else from USA.


----------



## JK684

varun01 said:


> Hi Friends... need an urgent help.. i have lodged 189 visa.. now in process of uploading documents.. in my recommend document list it is showing qualifications australia.. though i dont claim points for it is that common to every one. Pls help


I think it is a standard list. In your case, if you didnt study in Australia, you wont be able to upload any documents / certificates for that rite ?


----------



## varun01

Thanks friens..Yes.. i dont have any documents related to australian study.. i have uploaded documents under overseas qualifications


----------



## SmartB

varun01 said:


> Hi Friends... need an urgent help.. i have lodged 189 visa.. now in process of uploading documents.. in my recommend document list it is showing qualifications australia.. though i dont claim points for it is that common to every one. Pls help


Since you are not claiming points for that and did not study in Australia, I dont think you have to worry about that. Its a standard checklist imo.


----------



## mmon

Just a quick question guys, did everyone who got invited and contacted by an officer had to submit form 1221? I'm asking because I know a friend who was granted the PR without submitting neither forms, 80 and 1221. However, it says on their website that a "complete application" includes all required doc plus the two forms. I'm confused.


----------



## naga_me87

mmon said:


> Just a quick question guys, did everyone who got invited and contacted by an officer had to submit form 1221? I'm asking because I know a friend who was granted the PR without submitting neither forms, 80 and 1221. However, it says on their website that a "complete application" includes all required doc plus the two forms. I'm confused.


Hi,

Your friend might be an exception but most of them were requested form 80 and 1221 by the case officer. So it's a wise call to upload these docs before CO asks for it so that you will be eligible for direct grant.


----------



## a73210

Excel Tracker - Guys anyone can share the link of excel tracker?


----------



## andreyx108b

naga_me87 said:


> Hi, Your friend might be an exception but most of them were requested form 80 and 1221 by the case officer. So it's a wise call to upload these docs before CO asks for it so that you will be eligible for direct grant.


Yes, way too often these forms being requested.


----------



## andreyx108b

nnaorin19 said:


> those of u applied in december got the grant by any chance?thanks


A few did, you can check in the tracker.


----------



## naga_me87

a73210 said:


> Excel Tracker - Guys anyone can share the link of excel tracker?


We are tracking here.

My Immigration Tracker | information and news - track and compare dates of Skills Assessment, EOI and Visa Trackers for SC189 and SC190.


----------



## sidk

Hi Guys,

I am new to the forum but have been following it for a while.

I haven't had any CO contact and I am an onshore applicant. 

Any one would be able to tell me when could I expect a grant?

*Below is my timeline*:
+ve Skill Assessment (ACS): 24/09/15
EOI Submitted: 29/11/15
Invite: 04/12/2015
Pcc Ind and Aus: 16/12/15
Visa Lodge: 17/12/15
Docs Uploaded: 18/12/15
Medicals: 18/12/15
Form 80: 06/01/16
CO Contact - Not Yet
Grant - Waiting
:juggle:


----------



## a73210

sidk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to the forum but have been following it for a while.
> 
> I haven't had any CO contact and I am an onshore applicant.
> 
> Any one would be able to tell me when could I expect a grant?
> 
> *Below is my timeline*:
> +ve Skill Assessment (ACS): 24/09/15
> EOI Submitted: 29/11/15
> Invite: 04/12/2015
> Pcc Ind and Aus: 16/12/15
> Visa Lodge: 17/12/15
> Docs Uploaded: 18/12/15
> Medicals: 18/12/15
> Form 80: 06/01/16
> CO Contact - Not Yet
> Grant - Waiting
> :juggle:


I guess you still have long wait... We have people here waiting since oct/nov..


----------



## sidk

a73210 said:


> I guess you still have long wait... We have people here waiting since oct/nov..


Thanks a73210.

I guess I'll just wait then. Nothing much that I can do from my end.


----------



## a73210

sidk said:


> Thanks a73210.
> 
> I guess I'll just wait then. Nothing much that I can do from my end.


Not Really i guess


----------



## mmon

naga_me87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your friend might be an exception but most of them were requested form 80 and 1221 by the case officer. So it's a wise call to upload these docs before CO asks for it so that you will be eligible for direct grant.


Thanks. What about this question on 1221, how would you answer it?
Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia


----------



## naga_me87

mmon said:


> Thanks. What about this question on 1221, how would you answer it?
> Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
> obtained once you depart Australia


Just mention

"For better professional and personal life"


more details are not required


----------



## mmon

naga_me87 said:


> Just mention
> 
> "For better professional and personal life"
> 
> 
> more details are not required


Thanks for the suggestion. I actually wrote about representing Australia and it's people positively overseas.


----------



## lahmstanley

andreyx108b said:


> Are you in AU? Onshore applicant?


Yeeh, I'm applying as an onshore applicant. 
Why?


----------



## Moss143

HI Guys...

My Second Case officer contacted me asking for Employment Evidence.

I don't have employee Reference letters which states the roles and responsibility in detailed.My issue was when I got my ASC done.. I didn't have enough to get points from.

I had to wait for one year to get 5 points ,however Now my ASC is OLD even though its valid.

Any suggestion???


----------



## naga_me87

Moss143 said:


> HI Guys...
> 
> My Second Case officer contacted me asking for Employment Evidence.
> 
> I don't have employee Reference letters which states the roles and responsibility in detailed.My issue was when I got my ASC done.. I didn't have enough to get points from.
> 
> I had to wait for one year to get 5 points ,however Now my ASC is OLD even though its valid.
> 
> Any suggestion???


You can submit a declaration from your colleague. It has be signed before a GP.


----------



## Moss143

naga_me87 said:


> You can submit a declaration from your colleague. It has be signed before a GP.


I have already informed my CO that I don't have the employee Reference letter in the extract format they need.

I have supplied them with my offer letters,Payslips,tax returns.

Do you still think I should send them the Stat Dec Forms?


----------



## naga_me87

Moss143 said:


> I have already informed my CO that I don't have the employee Reference letter in the extract format they need.
> 
> I have supplied them with my offer letters,Payslips,tax returns.
> 
> Do you still think I should send them the Stat Dec Forms?


If I was your case officer then I Would be convinced with just the last 3 pay slips 

Depends on your CO actually.


----------



## Moss143

naga_me87 said:


> If I was your case officer then I Would be convinced with just the last 3 pay slips
> 
> Depends on your CO actually.


Fingers Crossed..


----------



## Majician

Guys any news of grants today??


----------



## naga_me87

Moss143 said:


> Fingers Crossed..


One more thing, The current turn around time for the CO once you submit the required docs is more than a month. After a month if he again asks for declaration then it delays your VISA by another month.

If you don't want to wait longer get the declaration with the roles & responsibilities.


----------



## haisergeant

Hi everyone,

Will the date of CO assignment base on the day of lodgement or the day of last updated documents?
I lodged on 23/12/2015, but I just updated last document yesterday.

So the 3 month range will base on 23/12 or yesterday?

Thanks


----------



## Kothai86

Hi All,

I have been following this forum regularly.  And time has come for me to post here...
I got my Visa Grant on 01/07/2015, but my dependents have not got the grant yet. I do not know what is the next step.
Has anyone faced this issue? 

Regards,
Kothai


----------



## Moss143

Good Point Naga,

I will do that then.Thanks.


----------



## Ashuaust

JK684 said:


> Ashuaust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> Hopefully I m going to lodge my visa application tomorrow
> My query is about PCC FROM FBI USA
> i have it ready with me & the date on it is June :two::zero:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ne::five: as it is valid for 12 months right?
> Pls correct me if I m wrong
> & do I need anything else from USA?
> Or is State USA pcc also required?
> I m currently in INDIA & all ready applied for PCC HERE.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont need state PCC from USA as far as I know. I only uploaded FBI PCC, and nothing else from USA.
Click to expand...


Thanks for reply.
One more thing FBI PCC IS VALID FOR ONE YEAR RIGHT?


----------



## naga_me87

haisergeant said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Will the date of CO assignment base on the day of lodgement or the day of last updated documents?
> I lodged on 23/12/2015, but I just updated last document yesterday.
> 
> So the 3 month range will base on 23/12 or yesterday?
> 
> Thanks


3 month range will base on 23/12. From the date of application.


----------



## indergreat

Kothai86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this forum regularly.  And time has come for me to post here...
> I got my Visa Grant on 01/07/2015, but my dependents have not got the grant yet. I do not know what is the next step.
> Has anyone faced this issue?
> 
> Regards,
> Kothai


Congratz buddy ... so when did you lodge your application .... Why don't you give the department a call about this?


----------



## Rabbahs

Kothai86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this forum regularly.  And time has come for me to post here...
> I got my Visa Grant on 01/07/2015, but my dependents have not got the grant yet. I do not know what is the next step.
> Has anyone faced this issue?
> 
> Regards,
> Kothai


Its quite strange that your dependents do not get the grant with you. Please do check your junk email and the messages in you IMMI account. Good luck


----------



## sameerb

Dear Guys,

Is FORM 1221 also a necessary requirement for SC189?
I have not been allotted a CO yet but to save time I have uploaded the required documents + FORM80.

Now while reading this thread every day I came to hear about FORM 1221. 

I am a single applicant with no dependents on my application. Do I need FORM 1221? Any ideas please?

Regards,
Sameer Berlas


----------



## andreyx108b

sameerberlas said:


> Dear Guys, Is FORM 1221 also a necessary requirement for SC189? I have not been allotted a CO yet but to save time I have uploaded the required documents + FORM80. Now while reading this thread every day I came to hear about FORM 1221. I am a single applicant with no dependents on my application. Do I need FORM 1221? Any ideas please? Regards, Sameer Berlas


It is asked often.


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> Is FORM 1221 also a necessary requirement for SC189?
> I have not been allotted a CO yet but to save time I have uploaded the required documents + FORM80.
> 
> Now while reading this thread every day I came to hear about FORM 1221.
> 
> I am a single applicant with no dependents on my application. Do I need FORM 1221? Any ideas please?
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer Berlas


Better to fill it to avoid communication with CO and waste time, it is quite similar to 1221, no harm in it


----------



## naga_me87

Majician said:


> Better to fill it to avoid communication with CO and waste time, it is quite similar to 1221, no harm in it


People like us who already got CO contact are scared of further CO contacts 

It just delays your VISA processing and long frustrating wait


----------



## sandipgp

naga_me87 said:


> People like us who already got CO contact are scared of further CO contacts
> 
> It just delays your VISA processing and long frustrating wait


Actually i am curious to know if these delays have been only for this year or has been standard response times all these years. I have seen earlier last year, people used to call GSM and get grants within an hour or so. I have not heard anything like that in last 3-4 months. in the past 815 form and VAC2 payment requests from CO meant grant as soon as these requests were fulfilled. Now i see people waiting for a month and more after that. So What has changed compared to previous years that there are delays...

Or is it all my impatience to land in AUS as soon as possible.


----------



## Umas

Hi All,

I happened to call immi today clarify few query's and below are the answers I got from them. The guy who took the call did not ask for any TRN#. Please let me know if you have any comments based on your experience. His answers in bold.


1. I am unable to upload the additional document requested as I have exhausted the maximum limit of 60 attachments / applicant. So, how do I attach the additional document requested to my IMMI account in case limit is exhausted? Is there any specific email to which I can send documents before clicking the ‘Information provided’ button?

*Just send them to the email id from where you have received the request for additional document. i.e [email protected]*


2. For one of the additional document requested it is taking time and I sent a mail (to [email protected]) requesting for additional days. However, did not get any confirmation that additional days are granted from CO. Whether CO communicate in case of additional days are granted OR not.

*CO won't reply back for such emails. As long as you have sent a mail it should be OK.*

3. One of the applicant stayed in Australian for about 5 weeks in the last 10 years. CO had asked for APF clearance National Police Check certificate for this applicant. Please let me know whether this certificate is mandatory. Asking this because, it is mentioned that APF clearance is required 'If you are 16 years of age and have lived in Australia for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years'. I had asked this query in my mail But, did not get any reply.

*Asking for additional document depends on the CO. So you have to produce this document.*


thanks,
Umas


----------



## naga_me87

sandipgp said:


> Actually i am curious to know if these delays have been only for this year or has been standard response times all these years. I have seen earlier last year, people used to call GSM and get grants within an hour or so. I have not heard anything like that in last 3-4 months. in the past 815 form and VAC2 payment requests from CO meant grant as soon as these requests were fulfilled. Now i see people waiting for a month and more after that. So What has changed compared to previous years that there are delays...
> 
> Or is it all my impatience to land in AUS as soon as possible.


Unfortunately there are no CO's in this forum, so only God knows whats has changed this year


----------



## arun32

Hi All,

I was in an assumption that grants will pour in Jan, but nothing happened as such.

I have lodged my visa on 15-dec-15 , all documents uploaded including PCC and medicals.

Till now my application status is "Application Received".

Last year , people got grants just in 10 days of their visa lodgement date and grants were pouring in Jan.
Also there are few applicants got their grants in 20 days in dec 2015...

is there any trend in CO allocation, if so how many days.


----------



## mohankum

Friends, 

I have this thing going on in my mind from sometime.

While filling form 80, do you need to fill employment history from birth. Since we have all the details about education in education history, Is it not fine if we fill employment details only after college?


----------



## sandipgp

naga_me87 said:


> Unfortunately there are no CO's in this forum, so only God knows whats has changed this year


I doubt if he know as well. GSM is very secretive about it.


----------



## ravian720

sandipgp said:


> Actually i am curious to know if these delays have been only for this year or has been standard response times all these years. I have seen earlier last year, people used to call GSM and get grants within an hour or so. I have not heard anything like that in last 3-4 months. in the past 815 form and VAC2 payment requests from CO meant grant as soon as these requests were fulfilled. Now i see people waiting for a month and more after that. So What has changed compared to previous years that there are delays...
> 
> Or is it all my impatience to land in AUS as soon as possible.


Its just our impatience and some unlucky cases amongst many lucky ones... hold on tight Grant is coming !!! 

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## Kothai86

Hi All,

I have been following this forum regularly.  And time has come for me to post here...
I got my Visa Grant on 01/07/2015, but my dependents have not got the grant yet. I do not know what is the next step.
Has anyone faced this issue? 

Regards,
Kothai


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> Better to fill it to avoid communication with CO and waste time, it is quite similar to 1221, no harm in it


Alright, I will fill it too and upload it.

So is there any other form besides 80 & 1221?

Regards,
Sameer Berlas


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> Alright, I will fill it too and upload it.
> 
> So is there any other form besides 80 & 1221?
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer Berlas


No, I haven't heard, these two would be fine


----------



## Ktoda

Hi Guys

Been observing from Jan 4 to till now about the grants that I heard. 2 or 3 grants (max.) per day and other than that not able to see much progress.

My feel is not able to concentrate on work instead coming to office and opening Expat Forum to check progress. If I get the grant, it will be in my Inbox and no body will steal it  let me try to concentrate on other works instead of this. Because we have uploaded all the docs and there's no pending from our side. let them reply. Dear God, give me some patience

Thank you. Wish you all speedy grants.


----------



## BretSavage

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Been observing from Jan 4 to till now about the grants that I heard. 2 or 3 grants (max.) per day and other than that not able to see much progress.
> 
> My feel is not able to concentrate on work instead coming to office and opening Expat Forum to check progress. If I get the grant, it will be in my Inbox and no body will steal it  let me try to concentrate on other works instead of this. Because we have uploaded all the docs and there's no pending from our side. let them reply. Dear God, give me some patience
> 
> Thank you. Wish you all speedy grants.


Its because all offices were closed and the people are slowly coming back to work now.

You will see more grants in next couple of weeks.


----------



## Majician

ravian720 said:


> Its just our impatience and some unlucky cases amongst many lucky ones... hold on tight Grant is coming !!!
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


Based on the immitracker, just one grant from Brisbane after Christmas !! Whats wrong??


----------



## naga_me87

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Been observing from Jan 4 to till now about the grants that I heard. 2 or 3 grants (max.) per day and other than that not able to see much progress.
> 
> My feel is not able to concentrate on work instead coming to office and opening Expat Forum to check progress. If I get the grant, it will be in my Inbox and no body will steal it  let me try to concentrate on other works instead of this. Because we have uploaded all the docs and there's no pending from our side. let them reply. Dear God, give me some patience
> 
> Thank you. Wish you all speedy grants.


I bet you can't resist from checking forum often, until you get the grant


----------



## wolfskin

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Been observing from Jan 4 to till now about the grants that I heard. 2 or 3 grants (max.) per day and other than that not able to see much progress.
> 
> My feel is not able to concentrate on work instead coming to office and opening Expat Forum to check progress. If I get the grant, it will be in my Inbox and no body will steal it  let me try to concentrate on other works instead of this. Because we have uploaded all the docs and there's no pending from our side. let them reply. Dear God, give me some patience
> 
> Thank you. Wish you all speedy grants.


I believe every one is as anxious as you are . Once we get the grant will subscribe some other thread and start panicking similarly. My last was EOI Invite thread where I panicked like hell . :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ravian720

Majician said:


> Based on the immitracker, just one grant from Brisbane after Christmas !! Whats wrong??


Let this week pass... atm holiday fever isnt over yet i guess.... 

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## ndhal

wolfskin said:


> I believe every one is as anxious as you are . Once we get the grant will subscribe some other thread and start panicking similarly. My last was EOI Invite thread where I panicked like hell . :fingerscrossed:


@wolfskin:
I am with u...we both are sailing in the same boat


----------



## vinc

Today, I received an email from [email protected] in which they asked to provide more information about one of my friends I mentioned as a contact person in Australia. They provide with a form which should be filled out as well. This email practically means I need to wait for more than 40 days if I am lucky enough. After five months, it's quite frustrating to see this. 

Side-bar: For those who are gonna submit their applications, if you want to get your grant soon, seriously, don't do dummy things as I did. PLEASE DO NOT provide too much information. I have attached the file. There is no name or personal info in the file.


----------



## kenji1903

thank the Lord, i received grant for me and my family just now!

thank you everyone who helped me in this forum!


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Congratulations kinji

How come you received the grant just now, I guess the working hours already finished!


----------



## Majician

kenji1903 said:


> thank the Lord, i received grant for me and my family just now!
> 
> thank you everyone who helped me in this forum!


Congrats !! Which group it was? Adelaide or brisbane??


----------



## Evan82

kenji1903 said:


> thank the Lord, i received grant for me and my family just now!
> 
> thank you everyone who helped me in this forum!


Congrats Kenji1903.
Wish you best of luck with the rest of your plans.

-------------------------------------------------------------

8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points
1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment
4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZACO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points
6/9/2015 - Invitation Received
6/10/2015 - Application lodged
6/11/2015 - CO contact (requested for all docs)
15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application 
31/12/2015 - Document request complete
xx/xx/2016 - grant????

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## wolfskin

Congratulation "KENJI". Enjoy the moment with near and dear ones.

And for rest I call it a day. Similar exerciser (login/ logut to forum. Checking mails, phones) again starts tomorrow morning. I have started loving this game  LOL !!! Good Luck !!!


----------



## sandipgp

kenji1903 said:


> thank the Lord, i received grant for me and my family just now!
> 
> thank you everyone who helped me in this forum!


Congratulations Kenji. All the Best for future.


----------



## kenji1903

yasmeenaaa said:


> Congratulations kinji
> 
> How come you received the grant just now, I guess the working hours already finished!


actually the email was already in my mailbox before i went for lunch, i only checked when i got back, around 5pm Aussie time


----------



## kenji1903

Majician said:


> Congrats !! Which group it was? Adelaide or brisbane??


thanks! it was the Brisbane team


----------



## Evan82

kenji1903 said:


> actually the email was already in my mailbox before i went for lunch, i only checked when i got back, around 5pm Aussie time


Just what I suspected...:clap2::clap2:


----------



## kenji1903

wolfskin said:


> Congratulation "KENJI". Enjoy the moment with near and dear ones.
> 
> And for rest I call it a day. Similar exerciser (login/ logut to forum. Checking mails, phones) again starts tomorrow morning. I have started loving this game  LOL !!! Good Luck !!!


THanks, mate!

called my wife right after reading all the grants, she's very surprised things were so smooth! the entire process took less than 3 months from the date i took my docs to be notarized for ACS :second:


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Wolfskin it is really became one of the main things in the day now 
Seems like addiction


----------



## Majician

kenji1903 said:


> thanks! it was the Brisbane team


Masha Allah smooth process ! Wish you best of luck, and finally a grant from Brisbane


----------



## kenji1903

Majician said:


> Masha Allah smooth process ! Wish you best of luck, and finally a grant from Brisbane


i got worried initially since most of the recent grants came from Adelaide


----------



## wolfskin

kenji1903 said:


> THanks, mate!
> 
> called my wife right after reading all the grants, she's very surprised things were so smooth! the entire process took less than 3 months from the date i took my docs to be notarized for ACS :second:


What a glorious moment 
Lucky you.. Everything wrapped up in 3 months. Last month it was my Ausy process start Anniversary . Still counting


----------



## kenji1903

wolfskin said:


> What a glorious moment
> Lucky you.. Everything wrapped up in 3 months. Last month it was my Ausy process start Anniversary . Still counting


an agent told me at least 1 year, it will be a miracle if its less than that... 

lucky i didn't engage him and did it myself 

looking at your timeline, yours might be next week?


----------



## Majician

wolfskin said:


> What a glorious moment
> Lucky you.. Everything wrapped up in 3 months. Last month it was my Ausy process start Anniversary . Still counting


Hey,

You and me have quite similar timelines ! Just that you have CO from Adelaide and for me it is brisbane !! Wish you best of luck


----------



## sameerb

Guys, 

1 more query 

I just remembered I once had an interview in US embassy, Pakistan for student visa. I didn't get the visa and my passport was returned to me right away. There was no reject or refused stamp on it.

This was sometime in 2011 and I no longer remember or have any documentation of the dates or months when it occurred. The passport represented in that interview is expired since 2014 and is in no longer use PLUS there was not REJECT/DECLINE stamp from US embassy either.

Now my question is, do I mention this in FORM Question where they ask for Have I have been ever refused a visa or entry to any country?

I know the spontaneous answer will be YES. But I am considering that if they asked for further details/proof of refusal. I don't have any thing to show nor do I exactly remember dates and month of that interview.


Suggestions??

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Majician said:


> Hey,
> 
> You and me have quite similar timelines ! Just that you have CO from Adelaide and for me it is brisbane !! Wish you best of luck


i have also similar time line like u both


----------



## michael.mathew.philip

*Grant!!*

Hello everyone! I received my direct grant today and would like to thank this forum for its immense support!  My timeline and details is as below:

Mechanical Engineer 233512
IELTS General: R9 L9 S8 W7.5 - 27 Feb 2015
EA Applied: 23 Aug 2015
EA positive: 23 Nov 2015
PTE-A: R90 L90 S90 W90 - 2 Nov 2015

EOI Lodged: 24 Nov 2015
189 Visa Invitation: 4 Dec 2015
Indian PCC: 8 Dec 2015
Visa Lodged: 10 Dec 2015 (Front loaded all documents including PCC, Form 80 and 1221)
Medicals: 18 Dec 2015 
Direct Grant: 11 Jan 2016
IED: 18 Dec 2016

Location: Offshore (India)
GSM Team: Adelaide

Points Breakdown: 
Age: 30
Bachelors: 15
English: 20
Did not claim points for work experience.
65 points

I wish everyone waiting for their grant the very best!


----------



## Majician

michael.mathew.philip said:


> Hello everyone! I received my direct grant today and would like to thank this forum for its immense support!  My timeline and details is as below:
> 
> Mechanical Engineer 233512
> IELTS General: R9 L9 S8 W7.5 - 27 Feb 2015
> EA Applied: 23 Aug 2015
> EA positive: 23 Nov 2015
> PTE-A: R90 L90 S90 W90 - 2 Nov 2015
> 
> EOI Lodged: 24 Nov 2015
> 189 Visa Invitation: 4 Dec 2015
> Indian PCC: 8 Dec 2015
> Visa Lodged: 10 Dec 2015 (Front loaded all documents including PCC, Form 80 and 1221)
> Medicals: 18 Dec 2015
> Direct Grant: 11 Jan 2016
> IED: 18 Dec 2016
> 
> Location: Offshore (India)
> GSM Team: Adelaide
> 
> Points Breakdown:
> Age: 30
> Bachelors: 15
> English: 20
> Did not claim points for work experience.
> 65 points
> 
> I wish everyone waiting for their grant the very best!


Congrattssss and wow you gave all information before we could ask  hats off !!! And best of luck for your bright future ahead !!


----------



## mohankum

kenji1903 said:


> thank the Lord, i received grant for me and my family just now!
> 
> thank you everyone who helped me in this forum!


Congratulations Kenji.....Best of luck for all your endeavours ahead


----------



## sandipgp

michael.mathew.philip said:


> Hello everyone! I received my direct grant today and would like to thank this forum for its immense support!  My timeline and details is as below:
> 
> Mechanical Engineer 233512
> IELTS General: R9 L9 S8 W7.5 - 27 Feb 2015
> EA Applied: 23 Aug 2015
> EA positive: 23 Nov 2015
> PTE-A: R90 L90 S90 W90 - 2 Nov 2015
> 
> EOI Lodged: 24 Nov 2015
> 189 Visa Invitation: 4 Dec 2015
> Indian PCC: 8 Dec 2015
> Visa Lodged: 10 Dec 2015 (Front loaded all documents including PCC, Form 80 and 1221)
> Medicals: 18 Dec 2015
> Direct Grant: 11 Jan 2016
> IED: 18 Dec 2016
> 
> Location: Offshore (India)
> GSM Team: Adelaide
> 
> Points Breakdown:
> Age: 30
> Bachelors: 15
> English: 20
> Did not claim points for work experience.
> 65 points
> 
> I wish everyone waiting for their grant the very best!


Congratulations.


----------



## Ktoda

kenji1903 said:


> thank the Lord, i received grant for me and my family just now!
> 
> thank you everyone who helped me in this forum!


That's a great news Kenji  All the best for your next steps


----------



## Ktoda

michael.mathew.philip said:


> Hello everyone! I received my direct grant today and would like to thank this forum for its immense support!  My timeline and details is as below:
> 
> Mechanical Engineer 233512
> IELTS General: R9 L9 S8 W7.5 - 27 Feb 2015
> EA Applied: 23 Aug 2015
> EA positive: 23 Nov 2015
> PTE-A: R90 L90 S90 W90 - 2 Nov 2015
> 
> EOI Lodged: 24 Nov 2015
> 189 Visa Invitation: 4 Dec 2015
> Indian PCC: 8 Dec 2015
> Visa Lodged: 10 Dec 2015 (Front loaded all documents including PCC, Form 80 and 1221)
> Medicals: 18 Dec 2015
> Direct Grant: 11 Jan 2016
> IED: 18 Dec 2016
> 
> Location: Offshore (India)
> GSM Team: Adelaide
> 
> Points Breakdown:
> Age: 30
> Bachelors: 15
> English: 20
> Did not claim points for work experience.
> 65 points
> 
> I wish everyone waiting for their grant the very best!


Congratulations Michael  That's a fabulous news to hear
Wish you all the best for your next steps


----------



## Evan82

michael.mathew.philip said:


> Hello everyone! I received my direct grant today and would like to thank this forum for its immense support!  My timeline and details is as below:
> 
> Mechanical Engineer 233512
> IELTS General: R9 L9 S8 W7.5 - 27 Feb 2015
> EA Applied: 23 Aug 2015
> EA positive: 23 Nov 2015
> PTE-A: R90 L90 S90 W90 - 2 Nov 2015
> 
> EOI Lodged: 24 Nov 2015
> 189 Visa Invitation: 4 Dec 2015
> Indian PCC: 8 Dec 2015
> Visa Lodged: 10 Dec 2015 (Front loaded all documents including PCC, Form 80 and 1221)
> Medicals: 18 Dec 2015
> Direct Grant: 11 Jan 2016
> IED: 18 Dec 2016
> 
> Location: Offshore (India)
> GSM Team: Adelaide
> 
> Points Breakdown:
> Age: 30
> Bachelors: 15
> English: 20
> Did not claim points for work experience.
> 65 points
> 
> I wish everyone waiting for their grant the very best!


Congrats and all the best with the rest of your plans.
By the way, I noticed your IED is same as medical completion date despite your Indian PCC expiring earlier (provided that it's valid for max of 1 year.)

-------------------------------------------------------------

8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points
1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment
4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZACO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points
6/9/2015 - Invitation Received
6/10/2015 - Application lodged
6/11/2015 - CO contact (requested for all docs)
15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application 
31/12/2015 - Document request complete
xx/xx/2016 - grant????

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sandipgp

Ktoda said:


> That's a great news Kenji  All the best for your next steps


I thought you decided to skip Expatforum .. 

We may soon need to be rehabilitation centre to get rid of obsession of email check and expatforum.


----------



## faroutsam

Didn't you had form 80 mentioning your friends/relatives details? Why did they asked for this in separate form?



vinc said:


> Today, I received an email from [email protected] in which they asked to provide more information about one of my friends I mentioned as a contact person in Australia. They provide with a form which should be filled out as well. This email practically means I need to wait for more than 40 days if I am lucky enough. After five months, it's quite frustrating to see this.
> 
> Side-bar: For those who are gonna submit their applications, if you want to get your grant soon, seriously, don't do dummy things as I did. PLEASE DO NOT provide too much information. I have attached the file. There is no name or personal info in the file.


----------



## gaus

kenji1903 said:


> thank the Lord, i received grant for me and my family just now!
> 
> thank you everyone who helped me in this forum!


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## gaus

michael.mathew.philip said:


> Hello everyone! I received my direct grant today and would like to thank this forum for its immense support!  My timeline and details is as below:
> 
> Mechanical Engineer 233512
> IELTS General: R9 L9 S8 W7.5 - 27 Feb 2015
> EA Applied: 23 Aug 2015
> EA positive: 23 Nov 2015
> PTE-A: R90 L90 S90 W90 - 2 Nov 2015
> 
> EOI Lodged: 24 Nov 2015
> 189 Visa Invitation: 4 Dec 2015
> Indian PCC: 8 Dec 2015
> Visa Lodged: 10 Dec 2015 (Front loaded all documents including PCC, Form 80 and 1221)
> Medicals: 18 Dec 2015
> Direct Grant: 11 Jan 2016
> IED: 18 Dec 2016
> 
> Location: Offshore (India)
> GSM Team: Adelaide
> 
> Points Breakdown:
> Age: 30
> Bachelors: 15
> English: 20
> Did not claim points for work experience.
> 65 points
> 
> I wish everyone waiting for their grant the very best!


Congratulations!!! Godspeed!


----------



## gd2015

kenji1903 said:


> thank the Lord, i received grant for me and my family just now!
> 
> thank you everyone who helped me in this forum!


Many congrats Kenji. 
My timelines are similar to yours. I pressed the request complete button on 27th December. 
Fingers crossed now.


----------



## gaus

Guys

Looking at the grants which have come over the last 2 months, I feel that people who lodged application immediately (within 10 days) of receiving invite are getting grants faster.

It's just my mind playing games or anyone else also made a similar observation.


----------



## haisergeant

Finger cross 

DIBP are moving fast, now applicants who lodged around 10-15/12 got their grants now


----------



## Evan82

vinc said:


> Today, I received an email from [email protected] in which they asked to provide more information about one of my friends I mentioned as a contact person in Australia. They provide with a form which should be filled out as well. This email practically means I need to wait for more than 40 days if I am lucky enough. After five months, it's quite frustrating to see this.
> 
> Side-bar: For those who are gonna submit their applications, if you want to get your grant soon, seriously, don't do dummy things as I did. PLEASE DO NOT provide too much information. I have attached the file. There is no name or personal info in the file.


vinc, you seem to be an onshore applicant?
makes sense to declare friends/relatives down under in form 80...(otherwise looks weird).
Did you fill all details like birthdays and addresses...
I also filled out one of those available slots for friends/relatives in Oz, because I have been there for some time...
Now I'm worried myself.



**************************************************************
8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZACO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
**15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
**************************************************************


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

haisergeant said:


> Finger cross
> 
> DIBP are moving fast, now applicants who lodged around 10-15/12 got their grants now


I submitted my visa application on the 8th of October' 2015 and CO was assigned on 4th November from the Adelaide team, but still awaiting my grant


----------



## andreyx108b

kenji1903 said:


> thank the Lord, i received grant for me and my family just now! thank you everyone who helped me in this forum!


Congrats!)


----------



## kenji1903

gd2015 said:


> Many congrats Kenji.
> My timelines are similar to yours. I pressed the request complete button on 27th December.
> Fingers crossed now.


good luck to you mate


----------



## mohankum

mohankum said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have this thing going on in my mind from sometime.
> 
> While filling form 80, do you need to fill employment history from birth. Since we have all the details about education in education history, Is it not fine if we fill employment details only after college?


Could someone please tell if this is right?


----------



## tt2

kenji1903 said:


> thank the Lord, i received grant for me and my family just now!
> 
> thank you everyone who helped me in this forum!


Congratulations kenji


----------



## Evan82

mohankum said:


> Could someone please tell if this is right?


I know one case where one of my friends was asked to explain "how he supported himself during his bachelors studies" by the CO after lodging 80 (under employment). So I think it is best to explain employment details after turning 18 (otherwise won't be legal under labor laws isn't it?). Prior to 18 I just mentioned I was supported by parents


**************************************************************
8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZACO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
**15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
**************************************************************


----------



## sandipgp

mohankum said:


> Could someone please tell if this is right?


in Form 80, employment history need to be provided from birth and for the period where one is not employed add a comment that supported by parents.


----------



## Heywb

kenji1903 said:


> thank the Lord, i received grant for me and my family just now!
> 
> thank you everyone who helped me in this forum!


Great , Congratulations kenji1903, Best of luck for your future plans


----------



## ash36

haisergeant said:


> Finger cross
> 
> DIBP are moving fast, now applicants who lodged around 10-15/12 got their grants now


I guess the moving fast thing is to clear the backlog, though in the reverse order.


----------



## mohankum

Evan82 said:


> I know one case where one of my friends was asked to explain "how he supported himself during his bachelors studies" by the CO after lodging 80 (under employment). So I think it is best to explain employment details after turning 18 (otherwise won't be legal under labor laws isn't it?). Prior to 18 I just mentioned I was supported by parents
> 
> 
> **************************************************************
> 8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZACO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
> ** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
> **15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
> ** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
> **************************************************************


Thanks Evan.

CO had asked for Form 80 and i already submitted few days back adding employment details after college. Clicked Information provided button as well.

I thought since i had provided education history and employment continued right after it, i just thought it is fine. And now i got this doubt.
Can i upload corrected Form 80 now also OR i need to upload Form 1023 (Correction of incorrect answers) for this?

I haven't given any wrong information. I only did not give any information at all.


----------



## vinc

faroutsam said:


> Didn't you had form 80 mentioning your friends/relatives details? Why did they asked for this in separate form?


as a matter of fact, I did write everything. They wrote this sentence as well: 

Visa applications are not assessed by Skilled Support which provides administrative services to assist with the processing of GSM and BIIP visa applications. 

Why should they ask for a separate form? I don't know and have any idea about this
By the way, what do they mean by administrative services?Is it something to do with external security checks?
Cheers


----------



## Jai.kumar

kenji1903 said:


> thank the Lord, i received grant for me and my family just now!
> 
> thank you everyone who helped me in this forum!


Congratulations ☺☺☺


----------



## Ktoda

sandipgp said:


> I thought you decided to skip Expatforum ..
> 
> We may soon need to be rehabilitation centre to get rid of obsession of email check and expatforum.


Hahaha.... Sandip  :rofl::rofl:

This is Expat DRUG and addicted. Cant come out of this until you see some Grants...


----------



## superdawg1990

Hi guys, I have finally received my visa grant. Thank you for all your kind advices and helpful tips throughout the journey. Best of luck to everyone!

- ANZSCO Code: 221111 General Accountant
- Sub class 189
- PTE: 88 - 20 points
- Points: 70
- EOI applied: 24/8/2015
- Invited: 23/10/2015
- Lodged: 26/10/2015
- CO contacted: 19/11/2015
- Requested documents (PCC, PTE score report) submitted: 23/11/2015.
- Visa granted: 11/1/2016.


----------



## seledi

Can someone let me know GSM Brisbane number.

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## Evan82

mohankum said:


> Thanks Evan.
> 
> CO had asked for Form 80 and i already submitted few days back adding employment details after college. Clicked Information provided button as well.
> 
> I thought since i had provided education history and employment continued right after it, i just thought it is fine. And now i got this doubt.
> Can i upload corrected Form 80 now also OR i need to upload Form 1023 (Correction of incorrect answers) for this?
> 
> I haven't given any wrong information. I only did not give any information at all.


Clearly you havn't provided any wrong answers. So personally I don't see the necessity for 1023. On the other hand information is missing. Two different things I guess. I think it's best to upload the updated 80 with a suitable name and mail to CO at the same time (he/she wouldn't notice mails until assessment).
If you don't update the 80 there's the risk of CO coming back to you for information mate. Won't be any issue for the grant at all because you've been honest, only thing that it would get delayed, which we don't want.


**************************************************************
8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZACO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
**15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
**************************************************************


----------



## Ktoda

superdawg1990 said:


> Hi guys, I have finally received my visa grant. Thank you for all your kind advices and helpful tips throughout the journey. Best of luck to everyone!
> 
> - ANZSCO Code: 221111 General Accountant
> - Sub class 189
> - PTE: 88 - 20 points
> - Points: 70
> - EOI applied: 24/8/2015
> - Invited: 23/10/2015
> - Lodged: 26/10/2015
> - CO contacted: 19/11/2015
> - Requested documents (PCC, PTE score report) submitted: 23/11/2015.
> - Visa granted: 11/1/2016.


That's a great news Superdawg. All the Best for your next steps
Hmmm... today I heard nearly 3 grants from Superdawg, Kenji and Michael
Good to hear..!!!


----------



## Evan82

superdawg1990 said:


> Hi guys, I have finally received my visa grant. Thank you for all your kind advices and helpful tips throughout the journey. Best of luck to everyone!
> 
> - ANZSCO Code: 221111 General Accountant
> - Sub class 189
> - PTE: 88 - 20 points
> - Points: 70
> - EOI applied: 24/8/2015
> - Invited: 23/10/2015
> - Lodged: 26/10/2015
> - CO contacted: 19/11/2015
> - Requested documents (PCC, PTE score report) submitted: 23/11/2015.
> - Visa granted: 11/1/2016.


Cheers and all the best m8. 7 weeks from CO contact. Done well under holiday times.
Best of luch for your future plans.


**************************************************************
8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZACO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
**15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
**************************************************************


----------



## sandipgp

superdawg1990 said:


> Hi guys, I have finally received my visa grant. Thank you for all your kind advices and helpful tips throughout the journey. Best of luck to everyone!
> 
> - ANZSCO Code: 221111 General Accountant
> - Sub class 189
> - PTE: 88 - 20 points
> - Points: 70
> - EOI applied: 24/8/2015
> - Invited: 23/10/2015
> - Lodged: 26/10/2015
> - CO contacted: 19/11/2015
> - Requested documents (PCC, PTE score report) submitted: 23/11/2015.
> - Visa granted: 11/1/2016.


Congratulations. All the Best for future. update immitracker plz.


----------



## Evan82

vinc said:


> as a matter of fact, I did write everything. They wrote this sentence as well:
> 
> Visa applications are not assessed by Skilled Support which provides administrative services to assist with the processing of GSM and BIIP visa applications.
> 
> Why should they ask for a separate form? I don't know and have any idea about this
> By the way, what do they mean by administrative services?Is it something to do with external security checks?
> Cheers



Nope, administrative services are different from assessment. Skilled support folks basically complement and assist GSM but don't assess. For example, I had the issue of adding a newborn to my application. I emailed CO (GSM) and for 3 weeks received no reply. Then I emailed skilled support and within 2 days the baby was added. So basically they help COs in filling gaps in putting information into place.
For your case, I am a bit surprised how and why skilled support got involved, unless you mailed them with 80 explicitly...


**************************************************************
8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZACO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
**15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
**************************************************************


----------



## gaus

superdawg1990 said:


> Hi guys, I have finally received my visa grant. Thank you for all your kind advices and helpful tips throughout the journey. Best of luck to everyone!
> 
> - ANZSCO Code: 221111 General Accountant
> - Sub class 189
> - PTE: 88 - 20 points
> - Points: 70
> - EOI applied: 24/8/2015
> - Invited: 23/10/2015
> - Lodged: 26/10/2015
> - CO contacted: 19/11/2015
> - Requested documents (PCC, PTE score report) submitted: 23/11/2015.
> - Visa granted: 11/1/2016.


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## Arm_OZ

Hi Guys,

Got the grant today!!
Thanks to all the forum members.This forum has given lot of info.

__________________
Code - 261312 ( Developer Programmer)||EOI - 189 (65 pts) - 23/10/2015||Invited 189-06/11/2015||Visa Lodged - 6/11/2015||CO Contact(GSM Adelaide) - 16/11/2015||Request Completed- 19/11/2015|| Grant-11/01/2016


----------



## naga_me87

Arm_OZ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the grant today!!
> Thanks to all the forum members.This forum has given lot of info.


Congrats. I am bit happy now after seeing 4 grants reported today in this forum.


----------



## Evan82

Arm_OZ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the grant today!!
> Thanks to all the forum members.This forum has given lot of info.


Congrats and best of luck for your plans.
Please update your timeline...


**************************************************************
8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZACO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
**15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
**************************************************************


----------



## Vinvid

Arm_OZ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the grant today!!
> Thanks to all the forum members.This forum has given lot of info.


Congrats !!.....

Time lines please ....


----------



## yasmeenaaa

superdawg1990 said:


> Hi guys, I have finally received my visa grant. Thank you for all your kind advices and helpful tips throughout the journey. Best of luck to everyone!
> 
> - ANZSCO Code: 221111 General Accountant
> - Sub class 189
> - PTE: 88 - 20 points
> - Points: 70
> - EOI applied: 24/8/2015
> - Invited: 23/10/2015
> - Lodged: 26/10/2015
> - CO contacted: 19/11/2015
> - Requested documents (PCC, PTE score report) submitted: 23/11/2015.
> - Visa granted: 11/1/2016.


congratulationsssss
is it adeliade or brisbane ?


----------



## Ktoda

Arm_OZ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the grant today!!
> Thanks to all the forum members.This forum has given lot of info.
> 
> __________________
> Code - 261312 ( Developer Programmer)||EOI - 189 (65 pts) - 23/10/2015||Invited 189-06/11/2015||Visa Lodged - 6/11/2015||CO Contact(GSM Adelaide) - 16/11/2015||Request Completed- 19/11/2015|| Grant-11/01/2016


super news.... Congratulations Arm_OZ, all the best.


----------



## gaus

Arm_OZ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the grant today!!
> Thanks to all the forum members.This forum has given lot of info.
> 
> __________________
> Code - 261312 ( Developer Programmer)||EOI - 189 (65 pts) - 23/10/2015||Invited 189-06/11/2015||Visa Lodged - 6/11/2015||CO Contact(GSM Adelaide) - 16/11/2015||Request Completed- 19/11/2015|| Grant-11/01/2016


Congratulations! Godspeed!


----------



## Ktoda

Gaus, Sandip, Yasmeena

Arm_OZ is also having more or less timeline of CO Allocation and its time for you to post some good news soon. Get ready  to receive your grant buddies. All the best


----------



## vikaschandra

Having a bad day drove 350km for medicals and after reaching realised that i forgot to carry the original identification documents. Though the clinic accepted to do initial processing but mentioned they would not be able to carrybon with the pthology test and provide tracking number until I show the Original Passport. Came back to collect it and would have to drive back 350 km to and fro :-(


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Ktoda said:


> Gaus,
> 
> Arm_OZ is also having more or less timeline of CO Allocation and its time for you to post some good news soon. Get ready  to receive your grant buddy. All the best


do you know if arm-oz from brisbane or adeliade?


----------



## Ktoda

vikaschandra said:


> Having a bad day drove 350km for medicals and after reaching realised that i forgot to carry the original identification documents. Though the clinic accepted to do initial processing but mentioned they would not be able to carrybon with the pthology test and provide tracking number until I show the Original Passport. Came back to collect it and would have to drive back 350 km to and fro :-(


ohh god.... if I can replicate it will be travelling New Delhi --> Shimla and back to New Delhi again. Wish you all the best.


----------



## sandipgp

yasmeenaaa said:


> do you know if arm-oz from brisbane or adeliade?


Hold your breath Yasmeenaaa. from Adelaide and CO contact 16th Nov. Request complete 19th nov. grant 11th Nov for him. So other can start expecting it soon. In POMSINOZ one grant was also from adelaide CO contact 19th nov.


----------



## Ktoda

yasmeenaaa said:


> do you know if arm-oz from brisbane or adeliade?


I think Arm_OZ is from GSM Adelaide. Arm_OZ, you got chance to reply on this please


----------



## Majician

So most of the good news still from Adelaide, Brisbane is moving slow, can someone summarize the number of grants received today on this forum from each group?


----------



## vikaschandra

Ktoda said:


> ohh god.... if I can replicate it will be travelling New Delhi --> Shimla and back to New Delhi again. Wish you all the best.


Yes you are right delhi-shimla-delhi only benefit I have had here is that I can maintain the speed of 140 almost throughout the highway except while getting inside the city. Hope all goes well. 
Thanks Ktoda for the wishes.


----------



## sandipgp

Ktoda said:


> Gaus, Sandip, Yasmeena
> 
> Arm_OZ is also having more or less timeline of CO Allocation and its time for you to post some good news soon. Get ready  to receive your grant buddies. All the best


From analysis it looks like CO Adelaide has moved to cases where Co contact was Nov 3rd week. So roughly another couple of weeks before my grant. 

All the best to others.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

sandipgp said:


> Hold your breath Yasmeenaaa. from Adelaide and CO contact 16th Nov. Request complete 19th nov. grant 11th Nov for him. So other can start expecting it soon. In POMSINOZ one grant was also from adelaide CO contact 19th nov.


looks like adeliade have big backlog


----------



## ash36

Guy, Just got a call from my lazy agent that i had received the grant in the morning today..

GSM Adelaide.


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone
Regarding the processing from GSM Adelaide and GSM Brisbane, is it really such an important question?
I have read elsewhere on the forum where some seniors have commented that this visa processing is not specific to Adelaide or Brisbane. There are members who had CO contact from Adelaide but visa grant from Brisbane and vice versa.
I think the applications go to a common pool and are randomly assigned to both these offices even after CO contact. So in my opinion we should not lay too much emphasis on which office is processing the application.


----------



## Heywb

ash36 said:


> Guy, Just got a call from my lazy agent that i had received the grant in the morning today..
> 
> GSM Adelaide.



Great.. Congratulations dear


----------



## kawal_547

Hi, 

Need guidance on paying visa fees.

Came to know only Cc mode is accepted, however Travel Card option is also there but not so successful at times & payment is not through.

Any suggestions, I have an ICICI account, 

Cc limit of 3.5 L is causing an issue.


Any suggestion on Travel card & how secure & successful it is?


----------



## Ktoda

ash36 said:


> Guy, Just got a call from my lazy agent that i had received the grant in the morning today..
> 
> GSM Adelaide.


Wow... Super.. Congratulations ash36...All the best for your next steps
What a day today its raining of grants. Totally 6 grants


----------



## Ktoda

kawal_547 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need guidance on paying visa fees.
> 
> Came to know only Cc mode is accepted, however Travel Card option is also there but not so successful at times & payment is not through.
> 
> Any suggestions, I have an ICICI account,
> 
> Cc limit of 3.5 L is causing an issue.
> 
> 
> Any suggestion on Travel card & how secure & successful it is?


Try to call ICICI customer care or reach any nearest ICICI bank and explain your situation. Go to NRI section these guys will help you.


----------



## kawal_547

Ktoda said:


> Wow... Super.. Congratulations ash36...All the best for your next steps
> What a day today its raining of grants. Totally 6 grants


Hi, any reason for your application On Hold last year for close to 7-8 months?


----------



## Ktoda

kawal_547 said:


> Hi, any reason for your application On Hold last year for close to 7-8 months?


Due to addition of New Born Baby


----------



## patel04

Hi guys,

Congratulations to all who have managed to get the visas. 
I required some assistance regarding the preparation of the CDR for presentation to EA. Does the document have to include any calculations or drawings??


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats with grants guys!!! Very busy day today innit?))))


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

kawal_547 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need guidance on paying visa fees.
> 
> Came to know only Cc mode is accepted, however Travel Card option is also there but not so successful at times & payment is not through.
> 
> Any suggestions, I have an ICICI account,
> 
> Cc limit of 3.5 L is causing an issue.
> 
> 
> Any suggestion on Travel card & how secure & successful it is?


Hi,

If you already have any credit card, you can just load all the money that you would be paying as a Visa fee into your credit card account and then you can use the card for online payment for the visa. We did the same and it worked.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Vybhav

189 | 261112 | PTE L/R/S/W: 90/84/90/89 | ACS applied 01 Dec 2014 | ACS successful assessment received 09 Dec 2014 | EOI: 65 points 20-07-2015 | Invitation: 07 Sep 2015 | Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015 | CO assigned : 04 Nov 2015 |Visa Grant: Eagerly awaiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Cgarik

TodaY is my 28th day... should i write or wait...


----------



## redspark123

Congrats everybody who got the grant and best wishes to all who are awaiting the grant(like me!!)
This waiting is really horrible!! 

When can I expect my grant??????

23/10/2015 - Invited
28/10/2015 - Visa Applied
09/11/2015 - Co assigned Brisbane (Asked for PCC and Medical)
01/11/2015 - PCC
17/11/2015 - Health
19/11/2015 - Request Completed
XX/XX/XXXX - Grant


----------



## indergreat

kenji1903 said:


> thank the Lord, i received grant for me and my family just now!
> 
> thank you everyone who helped me in this forum!





michael.mathew.philip said:


> Hello everyone! I received my direct grant today and would like to thank this forum for its immense support!





superdawg1990 said:


> Hi guys, I have finally received my visa grant. Thank you for all your kind advices and helpful tips throughout the journey.





Arm_OZ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the grant today!!
> Thanks to all the forum members.This forum has given lot of info.





ash36 said:


> Guy, Just got a call from my lazy agent that i had received the grant in the morning today..
> 
> GSM Adelaide.


WOOOOOOOOW ... It's been raining grants today ..... nice to see so many grants ... congratulations guys and all the best for the future ..


----------



## indergreat

vikaschandra said:


> Having a bad day drove 350km for medicals and after reaching realised that i forgot to carry the original identification documents. Though the clinic accepted to do initial processing but mentioned they would not be able to carrybon with the pthology test and provide tracking number until I show the Original Passport. Came back to collect it and would have to drive back 350 km to and fro :-(


Tough luck buddy ... anyway hard work will pay off in the end ... you'll forget everything after getting the grant  ... anyways all the best ...


----------



## Fantastic

Ktoda said:


> Due to addition of New Born Baby


Hi, did you get any confirmation from immi dept that your application will be kept on hold due to pregnancy. I am asking because I have intimated dept abt my due date a month back and no response yet from immi dept


----------



## vikaschandra

indergreat said:


> Tough luck buddy ... anyway hard work will pay off in the end ... you'll forget everything after getting the grant  ... anyways all the best ...


Thanks indergreat. Finally done showing the clinic the original passport. They can proceed now. Wish and pray al goes well hereafter.


----------



## vikaschandra

Congratulations to everyone who go their grants today. Best wishes for future endeavors.


----------



## Ashuaust

Hello
Congratulations to every one who got their GRANTS TODAY
My question is to who got their grants 
How does the employment verification done mostly ? By phone? By email? 
& do they also call u in person? 
If they do call can u pls share as what they ask?


----------



## Williamhk

Hi all,

Appreciate anyone can share some hints on the two questions as follow:
1. Under which Evidence and document type should we upload for Form 1221?
2. I have already instructed PTE-A score report to send to Australia DIBP, do I still need to upload anything under the Language ability evidence?

Many thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b

Ashuaust said:


> Hello Congratulations to every one who got their GRANTS TODAY My question is to who got their grants How does the employment verification done mostly ? By phone? By email? & do they also call u in person? If they do call can u pls share as what they ask?


They do all these, but usually its over the phone to person who signed or HR. 

In terms of question mostly related to duties, start/finish dates. Other can elaborate as i have not go through one. 

Good luck


----------



## Ktoda

Fantastic said:


> Hi, did you get any confirmation from immi dept that your application will be kept on hold due to pregnancy. I am asking because I have intimated dept abt my due date a month back and no response yet from immi dept


Hi

Yes. CO first asked the Preg. confirmation and scan report and after providing the scan report, then he replied saying your application will be on hold until baby delivery


----------



## saz82

Been away for a while. Congrats to all who received their grants


----------



## Fantastic

Ktoda said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes. CO first asked the Preg. confirmation and scan report and after providing the scan report, then he replied saying your application will be on hold until baby delivery


Thanks a ton!!!


----------



## diogosgp

ash36 said:


> haisergeant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finger cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP are moving fast, now applicants who lodged around 10-15/12 got their grants now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the moving fast thing is to clear the backlog, though in the reverse order.
Click to expand...

You mean October and December?


----------



## diogosgp

sandipgp said:


> Hold your breath Yasmeenaaa. from Adelaide and CO contact 16th Nov. Request complete 19th nov. grant 11th Nov for him. So other can start expecting it soon. In POMSINOZ one grant was also from adelaide CO contact 19th nov.


Hi sandipgp,

we did medicals almost on the same day. When you are expecting your grant? The immi contacted me for medicals on the 8th Dec, I did it on the 9th Dec.

Cheers


----------



## shashiamar

Hi Yasmeenaa,

I have the same occupation code as you 233512- Mechanical Engineer. I was assessed +ve by EA and they assessed my occupation as Airconditioning Engineer instead of Mechanical Engineer but under occupation code 233512.

Is this the case with you aswell. I am bit worried, if this may mislead CO and end up in a undesirable way.Can you please share your thought and assessment on this.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## kenji1903

Ashuaust said:


> Hello
> Congratulations to every one who got their GRANTS TODAY
> My question is to who got their grants
> How does the employment verification done mostly ? By phone? By email?
> & do they also call u in person?
> If they do call can u pls share as what they ask?


frankly, my wife and i didnt receive any calls

my boss and ex-boss also didn't mentioned anything about getting any calls from Australia

i'm curious too what kind of verification is done


----------



## Kothai86

Ktoda said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes. CO first asked the Preg. confirmation and scan report and after providing the scan report, then he replied saying your application will be on hold until baby delivery


Hi Ktoda,

In my case, I got the grant, but my dependents are yet to get it in spite of uploading all the medical documents. Any idea, what could be the reason for the delay? :confused2:

Regards,
Kothai


----------



## Evan82

patel04 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Congratulations to all who have managed to get the visas.
> I required some assistance regarding the preparation of the CDR for presentation to EA. Does the document have to include any calculations or drawings??


I think it's advisable you refer the mas booklet 2015 August version a bit in detail. This extract is directly from that "Please do not include excessive technical details (photos, calculations, tables)."

In direct relation to your question, the key word here is "excessive". You are welcome to include graphs or calculations but not too much technical and not excessive.


**************************************************************
8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZACO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
**15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
**************************************************************


----------



## ravirami

Hurray...

After so many sleepless night and checking mailbox in every morning... Finally Got the grant mail today...

Thank you each and everyone in this expat forum, as this is the only platform where we can express our feelings.. Frustration.. Joy.. Everything..

Once again thank you every body.. And all the best who are waiting for their grant.. 
It is just on the way.. Stay Positive..


----------



## Majician

ravirami said:


> Hurray...
> 
> After so many sleepless night and checking mailbox in every morning... Finally Got the grant mail today...
> 
> Thank you each and everyone in this expat forum, as this is the only platform where we can express our feelings.. Frustration.. Joy.. Everything..
> 
> Once again thank you every body.. And all the best who are waiting for their grant..
> It is just on the way.. Stay Positive..


Congrats, which group it was??


----------



## Evan82

ravirami said:


> Hurray...
> 
> After so many sleepless night and checking mailbox in every morning... Finally Got the grant mail today...
> 
> Thank you each and everyone in this expat forum, as this is the only platform where we can express our feelings.. Frustration.. Joy.. Everything..
> 
> Once again thank you every body.. And all the best who are waiting for their grant..
> It is just on the way.. Stay Positive..



Many congrats and all the best for your future plans


**************************************************************
8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZACO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
**15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
**************************************************************


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

ravirami said:


> Hurray...
> 
> After so many sleepless night and checking mailbox in every morning... Finally Got the grant mail today...
> 
> Thank you each and everyone in this expat forum, as this is the only platform where we can express our feelings.. Frustration.. Joy.. Everything..
> 
> Once again thank you every body.. And all the best who are waiting for their grant..
> It is just on the way.. Stay Positive..


Congratulations and all the very best for your future plans 

189 | 261112 | PTE L/R/S/W: 90/84/90/89 | ACS applied 01 Dec 2014 | ACS successful assessment received 09 Dec 2014 | EOI: 65 points 20-07-2015 | Invitation: 07 Sep 2015 | Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015 | CO assigned : 04 Nov 2015 |Visa Grant: Eagerly awaiting


----------



## ravirami

Thank You very much everyone.

It was from Adelaide Team..

lane:


----------



## redspark123

Congrats and all the best ravirami!!!


----------



## Evan82

Folks who had last CO contact midway (2nd 3rd week) last November still without grants, today might be your lucky day. Keep your email alerts up and running so you don't wake up too late to the good news...


**************************************************************
8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZACO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
**15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
**************************************************************


----------



## diogosgp

ravirami said:


> Thank You very much everyone.
> 
> It was from Adelaide Team..
> 
> lane:


Congratulations.

So it is taking around 2 months after CO asked for additional documents.


----------



## Evan82

diogosgp said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> So it is taking around 2 months after CO asked for additional documents.


6-8 weeks seem to be the duration, regardless of when you pressed the "request complete"


**************************************************************
8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZACO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
**15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
**************************************************************


----------



## andreyx108b

ravirami said:


> Hurray... After so many sleepless night and checking mailbox in every morning... Finally Got the grant mail today... Thank you each and everyone in this expat forum, as this is the only platform where we can express our feelings.. Frustration.. Joy.. Everything.. Once again thank you every body.. And all the best who are waiting for their grant.. It is just on the way.. Stay Positive..



Congratulations mate  sleepless night are over


----------



## wolfskin

Congrats Ravi... now sleep tight and plan for next move . Enjoy


----------



## gaus

ravirami said:


> Hurray...
> 
> After so many sleepless night and checking mailbox in every morning... Finally Got the grant mail today...
> 
> Thank you each and everyone in this expat forum, as this is the only platform where we can express our feelings.. Frustration.. Joy.. Everything..
> 
> Once again thank you every body.. And all the best who are waiting for their grant..
> It is just on the way.. Stay Positive..


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## mohankum

ravirami said:


> Hurray...
> 
> After so many sleepless night and checking mailbox in every morning... Finally Got the grant mail today...
> 
> Thank you each and everyone in this expat forum, as this is the only platform where we can express our feelings.. Frustration.. Joy.. Everything..
> 
> Once again thank you every body.. And all the best who are waiting for their grant..
> It is just on the way.. Stay Positive..


Congratulations buddy.....enjoy the moment. good luck


----------



## yasmeenaaa

congratulations ravirami


----------



## yasmeenaaa

andreyx108b said:


> Congratulations mate  sleepless night are over


andrey i guess your turn is so near now  stay ready


----------



## andreyx108b

yasmeenaaa said:


> andrey i guess your turn is so near now  stay ready


Ohh i am so-so-so much hopeful )))


----------



## sameerb

Congratulations!!! Ravi

Happy Grant day


----------



## Kirkoven

andreyx108b said:


> Ohh i am so-so-so much hopeful )))


Andrey,

Why You are not in the tracker yourself?


----------



## Ktoda

Kothai86 said:


> Hi Ktoda,
> 
> In my case, I got the grant, but my dependents are yet to get it in spite of uploading all the medical documents. Any idea, what could be the reason for the delay? :confused2:
> 
> Regards,
> Kothai


hi Kothai
Its surprising you got and why your dependants didn't. Hope you answered all things correctly in your Visa.
I request you better send a mail to CO as well as call the DIBP and explain your situation. Be in the phone line for an hour to talk to CO as its different case

Please post your outcome here after your chat with CO


----------



## ndhal

ravirami said:


> Hurray...
> 
> After so many sleepless night and checking mailbox in every morning... Finally Got the grant mail today...
> 
> Thank you each and everyone in this expat forum, as this is the only platform where we can express our feelings.. Frustration.. Joy.. Everything..
> 
> Once again thank you every body.. And all the best who are waiting for their grant..
> It is just on the way.. Stay Positive..



Congrats Ravi
Enjoy ur day!!!


----------



## Ktoda

ravirami said:


> Hurray...
> 
> After so many sleepless night and checking mailbox in every morning... Finally Got the grant mail today...
> 
> Thank you each and everyone in this expat forum, as this is the only platform where we can express our feelings.. Frustration.. Joy.. Everything..
> 
> Once again thank you every body.. And all the best who are waiting for their grant..
> It is just on the way.. Stay Positive..


Congratulations Ravi... All the best for your next steps


----------



## andreyx108b

Kirkoven said:


> Andrey, Why You are not in the tracker yourself?


I am, but in SC190


----------



## Kothai86

Ktoda said:


> hi Kothai
> Its surprising you got and why your dependants didn't. Hope you answered all things correctly in your Visa.
> I request you better send a mail to CO as well as call the DIBP and explain your situation. Be in the phone line for an hour to talk to CO as its different case
> 
> Please post your outcome here after your chat with CO


Thanks Ktoda... 
Will check with my CO and update the same here....


----------



## bibamundaa

Guys, I have an urgent question?

Should I add my parents as non migrating family members in the application, I have plans to bring them on long term parent visitor visa ( 3-5 years)...please advise...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

bibamundaa said:


> Guys, I have an urgent question? Should I add my parents as non migrating family members in the application, I have plans to bring them on long term parent visitor visa ( 3-5 years)...please advise... Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Are they dependent on you? Can you prove it? 

You can always sponsor them later.


----------



## bibamundaa

andreyx108b said:


> Are they dependent on you? Can you prove it?
> 
> You can always sponsor them later.


The only intention is to bring parents on long term visitor visa, so shall I NOT add them in application now, if I can sponsor them any time later, without any overhead ??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Umas

Hi ... 

have a query .. once you click the 'information provided' button ..do we can get any confirmation? 

I see that the button is disabled after clicking it and status changed to 'assessment in progress'

thanks,
Umas


----------



## andreyx108b

bibamundaa said:


> The only intention is to bring parents on long term visitor visa, so shall I NOT add them in application now, if I can sponsor them any time later, without any overhead ?? Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You will still have to pay fees. However, if they are not your dependents now - you can not add them as far as i know. I think i saw people who co requested to prove the dependency. 

KeeDa is in a better position to advise on this.


----------



## AusEducated

Hey Mates,

Can anyone please share the email id and a sample mail that should be sent to DIBBP?
I went to the site and it only allowed me to fill a form and then nothing after that.

Can anyone with experience in contacting and getting a response help me with my query?

I only need to ask them why the application status has remained "Application Received" since 3 months.


----------



## Evan82

bibamundaa said:


> The only intention is to bring parents on long term visitor visa, so shall I NOT add them in application now, if I can sponsor them any time later, without any overhead ??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk



I believe the relief from overhead applies only if your parents migrate along with you with the current application. Ticking the option in your 189 would have no effect on the "new 3/5 year" visitor visa for parents. I know most people bringing their parents from this visa for 12 months (one stay) who probably didn't mention their parents as migrating back then. 
Also keep in mind 5 year VISA will be available only if you apply 103 visa for obtaining residency for your parents.

**************************************************************
8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZACO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
**15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
**************************************************************


----------



## bibamundaa

Evan82 said:


> I believe the relief from overhead applies only if your parents migrate along with you with the current application. Ticking the option in your 189 would have no effect on the "new 3/5 year" visitor visa for parents. I know most people bringing their parents from this visa for 12 months (one stay) who probably didn't mention their parents as migrating back then.
> Also keep in mind 5 year VISA will be available only if you apply 103 visa for obtaining residency for your parents.
> 
> **************************************************************
> 8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZACO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
> ** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
> **15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
> ** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
> **************************************************************


Thanks Evan, so I am not adding parents to the application now, and will apply their visitor visa separately later, when required.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sandipgp

I have a query.. I am primary applicant and my spouse is dependant for 189 application. My spouse has to travel to australia this weekend and her company has applied for 457 yesterday and hoping that she will get it tomorrrow. Do i need to inform DIBP about change of circumstances for her?


----------



## Evan82

sandipgp said:


> I have a query.. I am primary applicant and my spouse is dependant for 189 application. My spouse has to travel to australia this weekend and her company has applied for 457 yesterday and hoping that she will get it tomorrrow. Do i need to inform DIBP about change of circumstances for her?


Well, form 80 does ask for Australia VISA history (if you have filled one for your spouse)... So if those circumstances do change, I reckon yeah, you do have to fill one and submit...

**************************************************************
8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZECO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
**15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
**************************************************************


----------



## Ktoda

Hi Sandip

Yes I think so. Why because in Form-80 there will be a section "have you ever travelled to AUS" and in case if your wife travel AUS in 457, you have to update that section. There's another section also if I know "what kind of Visas you have for AUS previously and travel dates" and your spouse Form 80 has to be updated


----------



## sandipgp

Evan82 said:


> Well, form 80 does ask for Australia VISA history (if you have filled one for your spouse)... So if those circumstances do change, I reckon yeah, you do have to fill one and submit...
> 
> 
> **************************************************************


My migration consultant is crazy. She says i dont need to inform anything to anyone. 
Do I need to submit new form 80 for my wife with new address etc? as there are many questions in form 80 which would have diffrent answer now. Also what happens if we get PR while my spouse is still in AUstralia. How does she fulfil IED? Does she need to come out and enter? Does she get bridging VISA and get benefits like medicare or rebate for child care?


----------



## Ktoda

sandipgp said:


> Do I need to submit new form 80 for my wife with new address etc? as there are many questions in form 80 which would have diffrent answer now. Also what happens if we get PR while my spouse is still in AUstralia. How does she fulfil IED? Does she need to come out and enter? Does she get bridging VISA and get benefits like medicare or rebate for child care?


Hi Sandip, I think you have to update your case to CO conveying your challenges

Yes, basically when PR issued and if you are in AUS, they wont stamp..you have to come out of AUS and then while return they treat you as PR guy. This situation happened to one of my friend where he got PR while hes in AUS then CO told in order to issue PR, you have to come out of AU and to stamp this PR there will be separate team waiting when you will move out of AUS so that to stamp PR


----------



## sandipgp

Ktoda said:


> Hi Sandip, I think you have to update your case to CO conveying your challenges
> 
> Yes, basically when PR issued and if you are in AUS, they wont stamp..you have to come out of AUS and then while return they treat you as PR guy. This situation happened to one of my friend where he got PR while hes in AUS then CO told in order to issue PR, you have to out of AU and to stamp this PR there will be separate team waiting when you will move out of AUS so that to stamp PR


But how do people who are on 457 already in AUS do? they get bridging VISA and then do they all of these onshore applicant move out to make visa applicable.


----------



## Evan82

sandipgp said:


> Do I need to submit new form 80 for my wife with new address etc? as there are many questions in form 80 which would have diffrent answer now. Also what happens if we get PR while my spouse is still in AUstralia. How does she fulfil IED? Does she need to come out and enter? Does she get bridging VISA and get benefits like medicare or rebate for child care?


1. Do I need to submit new form 80 for my wife with new address etc? 

Ans. If the stay is significantly long, I'm afraid so. In the new immi portal, there is a new option for this purpose of updating address which may prove easier for you.

2. as there are many questions in form 80 which would have diffrent answer now.

Ans. I think it is better to update all this information in 1023 as much as possible because all this is NEW INFO which you should update with the DIBP rather than submit a new 80. A new 80 would be just confusing IMHO and better to avoid further CO inquiries on that.

3. How does she fulfil IED? Does she need to come out and enter?

Ans. To activate the 189, yes, I'm afraid so... Plan a trip to NZ  I know one guy who did that since he had a student VISA.

4. Does she get bridging VISA and get benefits like medicare or rebate for child care?

Bridging VISA, I'm not sure, but once 189 is in effect, child care benefits from CenterLink, sure she'll get...

**************************************************************
8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZECO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
**15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
**************************************************************


----------



## Ktoda

sandipgp said:


> But how do people who are on 457 already in AUS do? they get bridging VISA and then do they all of these onshore applicant move out to make visa applicable.


They have to definitely come out of AUS country to get this PR activation if I am not wrong. Don't know about this bridging visa. For your spouse there wont be any prob now as shes dependant application and she continues on 457 itself but as per IED she has to step as PR and for that your spouse should not be in AUS. May be you can plan to New Zealand and return again with in 2 days


----------



## Evan82

Ktoda said:


> Hi Sandip, I think you have to update your case to CO conveying your challenges
> 
> Yes, basically when PR issued and if you are in AUS, they wont stamp..you have to come out of AUS and then while return they treat you as PR guy. This situation happened to one of my friend where he got PR while hes in AUS then CO told in order to issue PR, you have to out of AU and to stamp this PR there will be separate team waiting when you will move out of AUS so that to stamp PR


I believe I also share Ktoda's opinion, better inform CO, perhaps an inquiary to skilled.support email before resorting to phone calls?


**************************************************************
8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZECO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
**15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
**************************************************************


----------



## sandipgp

Ktoda said:


> They have to definitely come out of AUS country to get this PR activation if I am not wrong. Don't know about this bridging visa. For your spouse there wont be any prob now as shes dependant application and she continues on 457 itself but as per IED she has to step as PR and for that your spouse should not be in AUS. May be you can plan to New Zealand and return again with in 2 days


Thanks Evans and KTODA. So finally my dream to go to NZ will be fulfilled like this.


----------



## andreyx108b

sandipgp said:


> My migration consultant is crazy. She says i dont need to inform anything to anyone. Do I need to submit new form 80 for my wife with new address etc? as there are many questions in form 80 which would have diffrent answer now. Also what happens if we get PR while my spouse is still in AUstralia. How does she fulfil IED? Does she need to come out and enter? Does she get bridging VISA and get benefits like medicare or rebate for child care?


I think almost all agents i have contact with dont update CO about holidays travel, recent address changes etc. these are minor things which have no impact on an application


----------



## KeeDa

Ktoda said:


> Hi Sandip, I think you have to update your case to CO conveying your challenges
> 
> Yes, basically when PR issued and if you are in AUS, they wont stamp..you have to come out of AUS and then while return they treat you as PR guy. This situation happened to one of my friend where he got PR while hes in AUS then CO told in order to issue PR, you have to come out of AU and to stamp this PR there will be separate team waiting when you will move out of AUS so that to stamp PR


Not true. The friend of yours must have had some other visa type and not PR. In case of PR, the OP's wife has to use the 'update us' link and inform DIBP about this change of circumstance (about she having applied for 457 as well as a change of her address from offshore to onshore). Her grant will then be issued as an onshore applicant- i.e. a grant without any IED.

If still in doubt, check with abcmel. He applied PR when offshore, traveled to Australia on 457 and was issued his PR when in Australia.

Edit: Be very sure that 457 is reported to them, because if 457 is issued *after* the PR, it will take effect and PR will be canceled. Happened recently to someone: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8914082-post12241.html


----------



## prasannakp84

Only 1 grant today?


----------



## KeeDa

Williamhk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Appreciate anyone can share some hints on the two questions as follow:
> 1. Under which Evidence and document type should we upload for Form 1221?
> 2. I have already instructed PTE-A score report to send to Australia DIBP, do I still need to upload anything under the Language ability evidence?
> 
> Many thanks!


1. Use the 'Attach more documents' button at the bottom and upload 1221 under "Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form" (it has its own category). In case if they've changed this, then "Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form" might be a sub-category under "Character, Evidence of"

2. No harm uploading the report too. Under "Language Ability - English, Evidence of"


----------



## sandipgp

KeeDa said:


> Not true. The friend of yours must have had some other visa type and not PR. In case of PR, the OP's wife has to use the 'update us' link and inform DIBP about this change of circumstance (about she having applied for 457 as well as a change of her address from offshore to onshore). Her grant will then be issued as an onshore applicant- i.e. a grant without any IED.
> 
> If still in doubt, check with abcmel. He applied PR when offshore, traveled to Australia on 457 and was issued his PR when in Australia.


Thanks Keeda. she has not yet been granted 457. Should happen in a day or two. Then i will update this in the portal. I know it may delay the processing but better to keep DIBP updated with proper information.


----------



## andreyx108b

sandipgp said:


> Thanks Keeda. she has not yet been granted 457. Should happen in a day or two. Then i will update this in the portal. I know it may delay the processing but better to keep DIBP updated with proper information.


Keep you agent informed that you are updating CO directly.


----------



## KeeDa

andreyx108b said:


> You will still have to pay fees. However, if they are not your dependents now - you can not add them as far as i know. I think i saw people who co requested to prove the dependency.
> 
> KeeDa is in a better position to advise on this.


No visa fees required from non-migrating dependents, but they will have to undertake medicals and have their PCCs issued too. OP will have to prove that parents are dependent on him for financial as well as emotional reasons (i.e. reasons why parents are to stay with him, and have been staying with him for at least the past 12 months) with evidence. Not declaring them as dependents does not affect outcome of any future visas for them (including sponsored parents visa).

This thread should help answer queries surrounding this topic: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/798026-189-parents-dependents.html


----------



## andreyx108b

Thank you for clarification.  



KeeDa said:


> No visa fees required from non-migrating dependents, but they will have to undertake medicals and have their PCCs issued too. OP will have to prove that parents are dependent on him for financial as well as emotional reasons (i.e. reasons why parents are to stay with him, and have been staying with him for at least the past 12 months) with evidence. Not declaring them as dependents does not affect outcome of any future visas for them (including sponsored parents visa). This thread should help answer queries surrounding this topic: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/798026-189-parents-dependents.html


----------



## KeeDa

sandipgp said:


> Thanks Keeda. she has not yet been granted 457. Should happen in a day or two. Then i will update this in the portal. I know it may delay the processing but better to keep DIBP updated with proper information.


I edited my original post. I suggest you read it again.


----------



## sandipgp

KeeDa said:


> Not true. The friend of yours must have had some other visa type and not PR. In case of PR, the OP's wife has to use the 'update us' link and inform DIBP about this change of circumstance (about she having applied for 457 as well as a change of her address from offshore to onshore). Her grant will then be issued as an onshore applicant- i.e. a grant without any IED.
> 
> If still in doubt, check with abcmel. He applied PR when offshore, traveled to Australia on 457 and was issued his PR when in Australia.
> 
> Edit: Be very sure that 457 is reported to them, because if 457 is issued *after* the PR, it will take effect and PR will be canceled. Happened recently to someone: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8914082-post12241.html


Yeah i am aware of it. till last week i was hoping they give me grant asap but this week since 457 is applied i am hoping they delay it till i get wifes 457.  priorities change.


----------



## sandipgp

KeeDa said:


> I edited my original post. I suggest you read it again.


Thanks Keeda


----------



## SmartB

Any grants today?


----------



## andreyx108b

SmartB said:


> Any grants today?


I think there are on myimmitracker


----------



## sandipgp

andreyx108b said:


> I think there are on myimmitracker


Only one on tracker for applicant.


----------



## KeeDa

sandipgp said:


> Only one on tracker for applicant.


I know of at least 3 other grants today. They haven't reported on the forum (at least not yet).

Edit: One granted 138 days since lodged, 88 days since RC. Second one granted 104 days since lodged, 34 days since RC, and third one was a mid-September applicant.


----------



## George2014

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi All,
> I am asking this query because my 10th and 12th Mark sheets and Certificates format in hindi but my details are given in english. If We need to translate then what would be options for translations near by Pune.


Did you get your certificates translated? If Yes, can you share the contact details of the person who did it for you?


----------



## sameerb

@ Magician / Exapts in Saudi Arabia,

Brother in FORM_80 Question# 8 where they are asking if we have permanent residency rights for any other country.
Does working and living in KSA on renewable contract job counts in that category?

Regards,
Sameer Berlas


----------



## andreyx108b

KeeDa said:


> I know of at least 3 other grants today. They haven't reported on the forum (at least not yet). Edit: One granted 138 days since lodged, 88 days since RC. Second one granted 104 days since lodged, 34 days since RC, and third one was a mid-September applicant.


 They are not in a forum as far as i can see. 

Todays is a quiet day compared to yesterday - 8 grants yesterday on immitracker.


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> @ Magician / Exapts in Saudi Arabia,
> 
> Brother in FORM_80 Question# 8 where they are asking if we have permanent residency rights for any other country.
> Does working and living in KSA on renewable contract job counts in that category?
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer Berlas


No brother not at all, you will write NO in that question w.r.t your job in Saudi


----------



## UdaySR

Hi Folks, 

I have been following this forum as well as this grp for last 1 year but joined recently. I have a question to ask as I applied visa through agent and submit final application on 7th Nov 2015 but he didn't upload the docs that time, so CO get allocated and requested for all docs to upload on 17th Nov 2015. Agent uploaded my docs by 16th Dec 2015, but my wife docs by 25th Dec 2015. So total docs final upload date is 25th Dec 2015 with Form 80 & 1221. Which is after 28 days deadline. As I was following this thread and come to know all these things when I imported my application through TRN in Immaccount which I created recently. Agent didn't disclosed all these things with me.

My question is that is there any problem in this as 28 days deadline got skipped by him for uploading all documents. Current status for my application is "Assessment in Progress".

Please reply with your understanding and experience to relieve me from tension.

Regards,
Uday


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> No brother not at all, you will write NO in that question w.r.t your job in Saudi


Alright!


----------



## andreyx108b

UdaySR said:


> Hi Folks, I have been following this forum as well as this grp for last 1 year but joined recently. I have a question to ask as I applied visa through agent and submit final application on 7th Nov 2015 but he didn't upload the docs that time, so CO get allocated and requested for all docs to upload on 17th Nov 2015. Agent uploaded my docs by 16th Dec 2015, but my wife docs by 25th Dec 2015. So total docs final upload date is 25th Dec 2015 with Form 80 & 1221. Which is after 28 days deadline. As I was following this thread and come to know all these things when I imported my application through TRN in Immaccount which I created recently. Agent didn't disclosed all these things with me. My question is that is there any problem in this as 28 days deadline got skipped by him for uploading all documents. Current status for my application is "Assessment in Progress". Please reply with your understanding and experience to relieve me from tension. Regards, Uday



Its strange that your CO did not speed you up.. 

As long all uploaded now - should be fine.


----------



## Ktoda

Hi Guys

Today I heard only 2 grants which is very less comparing with yesterday as I heard ~7 grants. Wishing next day will hear more grants. All the best


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Today I heard only 2 grants which is very less comparing with yesterday as I heard ~7 grants. Wishing next day will hear more grants. All the best


Hopefully there will be more tomorrow, i have been waiting for my grant since some time, hoping my day is tomorrow :fingers crossed:

Cheers,
Vybhav

189 | 261112 | PTE L/R/S/W: 90/84/90/89 | ACS applied 01 Dec 2014 | ACS successful assessment received 09 Dec 2014 | EOI: 65 points 20-07-2015 | Invitation: 07 Sep 2015 | Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015 | CO assigned : 04 Nov 2015 |Visa Grant: Eagerly awaiting


----------



## Ktoda

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Hopefully there will be more tomorrow, i have been waiting for my grant since some time, hoping my day is tomorrow :fingers crossed:
> 
> Cheers,
> Vybhav
> 
> 189 | 261112 | PTE L/R/S/W: 90/84/90/89 | ACS applied 01 Dec 2014 | ACS successful assessment received 09 Dec 2014 | EOI: 65 points 20-07-2015 | Invitation: 07 Sep 2015 | Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015 | CO assigned : 04 Nov 2015 |Visa Grant: Eagerly awaiting


Wish you all the best Vybhav. Hope your turn reached already and you many receive the golden email at anytime in this week.


----------



## UdaySR

Thanks andreyx108b and I hope for the best.


----------



## indergreat

ravirami said:


> Hurray...
> 
> After so many sleepless night and checking mailbox in every morning... Finally Got the grant mail today...
> 
> It is just on the way.. Stay Positive..


Congratz buddy .... All the best for future ....


----------



## Williamhk

KeeDa said:


> 1. Use the 'Attach more documents' button at the bottom and upload 1221 under "Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form" (it has its own category). In case if they've changed this, then "Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form" might be a sub-category under "Character, Evidence of"
> 
> 2. No harm uploading the report too. Under "Language Ability - English, Evidence of"



I didn't notice there is a "attach more documents" button. Thanks KeeDa for the big hints!


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Psssst.... Psssst.....

Guys...

Check out the new signature


----------



## haisergeant

ScotDownUnder said:


> Psssst.... Psssst.....
> 
> Guys...
> 
> Check out the new signature


Wow, so quick, congrats, are you onshore applicant?


----------



## ScotDownUnder

haisergeant said:


> Wow, so quick, congrats, are you onshore applicant?


Nope. I'm offshore (South of England).
Was surprised - from everything I read, I thought they would be asking for a Form 80.

Just wonder if it's because I didn't claim any points for work experience, might have sped the process up?


----------



## haisergeant

ScotDownUnder said:


> Nope. I'm offshore (South of England).
> Was surprised - from everything I read, I thought they would be asking for a Form 80.


Did you claim points for employment? I lodged after you a few days (23/12), uploaded everything. Finger crossed 

Edit: see you didn't claim point for employment. Maybe this is main reason 

Again, congrats mate.


----------



## sarfaraz.ravian

Hi Everyone,

I have done MSc (2yrs) in Telecom and BSC ( 3 years ) in Computer Science but my experience of 8 years in Telecom. Can i apply for Engineers australia as Telecommunication Network Engineer. 

Anyone Please reply.

Thanks,


----------



## ScotDownUnder

haisergeant said:


> Did you claim points for employment? I lodged after you a few days (23/12), uploaded everything. Finger crossed
> 
> Edit: see you didn't claim point for employment. Maybe this is main reason
> 
> Again, congrats mate.


Cheers, buddy.

Hopefully yours will come through shortly :fingerscrossed:

It is a rather lovely feeling. Think I'm going to go get that bottle of champagne out of the fridge, for when the wife gets home.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

sarfaraz.ravian said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have done MSc (2yrs) in Telecom and BSC ( 3 years ) in Computer Science but my experience of 8 years in Telecom. Can i apply for Engineers australia as Telecommunication Network Engineer.
> 
> Anyone Please reply.
> 
> Thanks,


Try a more relevant / new thread, mate.


----------



## vikaschandra

ScotDownUnder said:


> Psssst.... Psssst.....
> 
> Guys...
> 
> Check out the new signature


Signature Looks Awesome with the Grant Date and the IED Date 

Its going to be your second best signture apart from your original Signature

Congratulations.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ................. ScotDownUnder |||*





ScotDownUnder said:


> Psssst.... Psssst.....
> 
> Guys...
> 
> Check out the new signature


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ................. ScotDownUnder |||*


Thanks all! Fingers crossed the rest of the grants come through for you guys in the next few days. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sameerb

Dear Guys,

In Form 1221, Question # 24 where they ask Give details of your employer:

Name of employer-OK
Address of employer-OK
Contact phone - Do we write our work phone or the manager/person who shall be contacted for verification?
Email address - Same do we write our work email or our manager's/person whom shall be contacted for verification.?

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> In Form 1221, Question # 24 where they ask Give details of your employer:
> 
> Name of employer-OK
> Address of employer-OK
> Contact phone - Do we write our work phone or the manager/person who shall be contacted for verification?
> Email address - Same do we write our work email or our manager's/person whom shall be contacted for verification.?
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


I wrote my details


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> I wrote my details


Okkii


----------



## gaus

ScotDownUnder said:


> Psssst.... Psssst.....
> 
> Guys...
> 
> Check out the new signature


Awesome.. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Majician

Best of luck to every prospective applicant for the grant today !!! Good Night fellows !!


----------



## diogosgp

ScotDownUnder said:


> Psssst.... Psssst.....
> 
> Guys...
> 
> Check out the new signature


That was quick. Now I am even more anxious.:eyebrows:


----------



## Rabbahs

hi fellows,

look at my signature and advise me that should I give a call, or email, to GSM Adelaide to get an update about my application ? By the way, I never receive any email of call from case officer after the initial contact i.e 16 Nov 2015. 

Please advise.

Cheers


----------



## sbtbest

No grants till now ? I mean for today ?


----------



## samjhibaschhu1

Rabbahs said:


> hi fellows,
> 
> look at my signature and advise me that should I give a call, or email, to GSM Adelaide to get an update about my application ? By the way, I never receive any email of call from case officer after the initial contact i.e 16 Nov 2015.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Cheers


Hello,
You can call them and ask for the status. I called them 3 days back and they replied they would try to respond within 3 working days. Still heard nothing from them. When you call, Pease make it at first office hour so you dont have to sit in the queue.


----------



## ndhal

ScotDownUnder said:


> Psssst.... Psssst.....
> 
> Guys...
> 
> Check out the new signature


Congrats!!!..Enjoy ur day


----------



## kannannair

Actually no point calling them , other than getting some general remarks. just wait patiently, things will get through eventually.


----------



## Evan82

sarfaraz.ravian said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have done MSc (2yrs) in Telecom and BSC ( 3 years ) in Computer Science but my experience of 8 years in Telecom. Can i apply for Engineers australia as Telecommunication Network Engineer.
> 
> Anyone Please reply.
> 
> Thanks,


hmmm....
Depends on your assessment category in my opinion. For you to be assessed as a PE (professional engineer), you will need a 4 years bachelor in Engineering (Aus equivalent). If they do not accept your qualification to be equivalent to that, then you need to apply under engineering technologist or engineering associate.
As far as I am aware EA is more concerned with your bachelors rather than work experience because they have to asses the australia equivalent for your education qualifications.
EA considers bachelors for assessing the category and then higher educational qualifications for assessing the highest qualification with regard to the nominated occupation.

**************************************************************
8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZECO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
**15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
**************************************************************


----------



## Fantastic

**************************************************************
8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZECO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
**15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
**************************************************************[/QUOTE]

Dear Evan,
Looking at you signature you have added New born to your application, I too should add new born shortly to my application. My question is do we need to pay prescribed fees(900 AUS $) for dependent before adding the newborn to the application?

thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## Evan82

Fantastic said:


> **************************************************************
> 8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZECO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
> ** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
> **15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
> ** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
> **************************************************************


Dear Evan,
Looking at you signature you have added New born to your application, I too should add new born shortly to my application. My question is do we need to pay prescribed fees(900 AUS $) for dependent before adding the newborn to the application?

thanks in advance for your reply.[/QUOTE]

Oh no buddy...
Consider it a gift from DIBP for your son/daughter...  (wish for twins???)
This thread helped me a lot in communicating with DIBP when my little girl was added...
I'll putting it here so it'll help you if the need arise...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...id-after-adding-newborn-my-application-4.html

**************************************************************
8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZECO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
**15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
**************************************************************


----------



## sarfaraz.ravian

Evan82 said:


> hmmm....
> Depends on your assessment category in my opinion. For you to be assessed as a PE (professional engineer), you will need a 4 years bachelor in Engineering (Aus equivalent). If they do not accept your qualification to be equivalent to that, then you need to apply under engineering technologist or engineering associate.
> As far as I am aware EA is more concerned with your bachelors rather than work experience because they have to asses the australia equivalent for your education qualifications.
> EA considers bachelors for assessing the category and then higher educational qualifications for assessing the highest qualification with regard to the nominated occupation.
> 
> **************************************************************
> 8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZECO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
> ** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
> **15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
> ** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
> **************************************************************


Thanks for the reply.

Is there any difference in visa or facilities provided after imigration amongst Engineer technologist and professional engineer visas. I mean like children education or medical in australia or salary when you get a job or you cant get some good job with Engineer technologist visa.

thanks,


----------



## Evan82

sarfaraz.ravian said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Is there any difference in visa or facilities provided after imigration amongst Engineer technologist and professional engineer visas. I mean like children education or medical in australia or salary when you get a job or you cant get some good job with Engineer technologist visa.
> 
> thanks,


No mate, no such thing.
It only affects the ANZECO code you are applying for skilled migration (and ofcourse the time you have to spend till you get the invitation). Your ANZECO code has nothing to do with the VISA or job once you land in Aus. All of us get 189 (or 489 regardless of our skilled occupation type). 

**************************************************************
8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZECO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
**15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
**************************************************************


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Evan your application with Adelaide?


----------



## Evan82

yasmeenaaa said:


> Evan your application with Adelaide?



yeah... Both CO contacts from Adelaide...


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

No grants yet today?

189 | 261112 | PTE L/R/S/W: 90/84/90/89 | ACS applied 01 Dec 2014 | ACS successful assessment received 09 Dec 2014 | EOI: 65 points 20-07-2015 | Invitation: 07 Sep 2015 | Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015 | CO assigned : 04 Nov 2015 |Visa Grant: Eagerly awaiting


----------



## Ktoda

ScotDownUnder said:


> Psssst.... Psssst.....
> 
> Guys...
> 
> Check out the new signature


Hey Scott... Congratulations 

All the best for your next steps


----------



## redspark123

What will be the status if I get grant. Currently my status is "Assessment in Progress"


23/10/2015 - Invited
28/10/2015 - Visa Applied
09/11/2015 - Co assigned Brisbane (Asked for PCC and Medical)
01/11/2015 - PCC
17/11/2015 - Health
19/11/2015 - Request Completed
XX/XX/XXXX - Waiting.....................


----------



## andreyx108b

redspark123 said:


> What will be the status if I get grant. Currently my status is "Assessment in Progress" 23/10/2015 - Invited 28/10/2015 - Visa Applied 09/11/2015 - Co assigned Brisbane (Asked for PCC and Medical) 01/11/2015 - PCC 17/11/2015 - Health 19/11/2015 - Request Completed XX/XX/XXXX - Waiting.....................


Finalized.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Where is the grants today guys???


----------



## sarfaraz.ravian

Evan82 said:


> No mate, no such thing.
> It only affects the ANZECO code you are applying for skilled migration (and ofcourse the time you have to spend till you get the invitation). Your ANZECO code has nothing to do with the VISA or job once you land in Aus. All of us get 189 (or 489 regardless of our skilled occupation type).
> 
> **************************************************************
> 8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points: ** 1/9/2015 - EA Application for Assessment ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZECO 233312:Telecommunication Network Engineer)
> ** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation Received ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
> **15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO requested newborn medical and granted extention for SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
> ** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
> **************************************************************


Well i have telecom skills i.e 9 years of experience as field Operation and Maintainence engineer and NOC Performance and supervision engineer. Keeping in view my education shouldnt i try for Telecom Network Engineer or Telecom Field engineer like yours.
Your advice required.


----------



## redspark123

Hi,
Could anybody please help me?

I resigned my current job and I am in notice period now. My reliving date is Feb 15th.(But I am expecting the grant before that) My time lines are given below.

23/10/2015 - Invited
28/10/2015 - Visa Applied
09/11/2015 - Co assigned Brisbane (Asked for PCC and Medical)
01/11/2015 - PCC
17/11/2015 - Health
19/11/2015 - Request Completed
XX/XX/XXXX - Waiting.....................

My agent told me that there may be an employment verification in some cases.(I submitted all the documents like Payslips(10 years),bank statement(10 years),Tax docs etc..)

I have a doubt that, If the DIAC conduct a job verification after I relive, will there be an issue?. Really worried about that.

Is there a chance to get the grant before that?


----------



## andreyx108b

There us a chance if verification, if you did claim work experience points. No matter if you are currently working or not. 

You need to notify DIBP of a) you have resigned 2) you got a new job 

There is a chance of a grant, a very very good chance. 



redspark123 said:


> Hi, Could anybody please help me? I resigned my current job and I am in notice period now. My reliving date is Feb 15th.(But I am expecting the grant before that) My time lines are given below. 23/10/2015 - Invited 28/10/2015 - Visa Applied 09/11/2015 - Co assigned Brisbane (Asked for PCC and Medical) 01/11/2015 - PCC 17/11/2015 - Health 19/11/2015 - Request Completed XX/XX/XXXX - Waiting..................... My agent told me that there may be an employment verification in some cases.(I submitted all the documents like Payslips(10 years),bank statement(10 years),Tax docs etc..) I have a doubt that, If the DIAC conduct a job verification after I relive, will there be an issue?. Really worried about that. Is there a chance to get the grant before that?


----------



## sarfaraz.ravian

Majician said:


> Best of luck to every prospective applicant for the grant today !!! Good Night fellows !!


Hi,

You have applied for Engineer Technologist. Is it becuase of your education like i have MSc in Telecom and confused as where should i send for assessment ?

regards,


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

*Change of Email from Border.gov.au*

HI, 
I have a quick question specially from Andreyx108b and keeda,

I have several times contacted by visa officer, some were routine contacts like they ask for Polio vaccination, medical and english result and after adding my family through form 1436 they asked for my spouse english proof and once for kids payment declined, all communication was through [email protected].

Last day, the payment again declined for my kids (dont know why, bank has all the funds ) so i provide them new Credit card to swape, but yesterdays email was from [email protected].

Does it make any difference, I am curious why this time they email through this address and asked to send reply on the same, and there was written " Sensitive" in red.

Please advise your expert opinion.

Regards,


----------



## Evan82

sarfaraz.ravian said:


> Well i have telecom skills i.e 9 years of experience as field Operation and Maintainence engineer and NOC Performance and supervision engineer. Keeping in view my education shouldnt i try for Telecom Network Engineer or Telecom Field engineer like yours.
> Your advice required.


My personal view, yeah, experience and postgrad education wise you should be qualified as a Telecom Networks or a Telecommunication Engineer. But unfortunately, EA assesses the bachelor's first to decide the category. If you are in doubt it is always best to querry EA (they are much faster in getting back to you than DIBP).
Once again, to reiterate, this category only affects the ANZECO occupation category, affecting only the points test for migration. No effect whatsoever on the VISA.


----------



## Ktoda

yasmeenaaa said:


> Where is the grants today guys???


Heard 1-2 grants today not much as like day before yesterday. 
:smash: :bored:


----------



## redspark123

Thanks Andrey, Do I need to submit this now or 1 week before reliving?
Expecting a grant before that..that is why I am asking.


----------



## andreyx108b

redspark123 said:


> Thanks Andrey, Do I need to submit this now or 1 week before reliving? Expecting a grant before that..that is why I am asking.


No matter, if i would be in the sane situation i would probably report about a week before or so, however i saw others reporting on a day when they left.


----------



## Majician

sarfaraz.ravian said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have applied for Engineer Technologist. Is it becuase of your education like i have MSc in Telecom and confused as where should i send for assessment ?
> 
> regards,


Hi,

I got this profession because my degree is Electronic Engineering and my experience is for Electrical Engineering, so the CO said she can't give me Electrical Engineering profession since I dont't have a degree and she couldn't give me Electronics since I didn't had experience, though she offered me to write two episodes related to Electronics to receive Electronics Engineer profession, I opted for technologist which I received the next day, so no harm.

Regards,
Majician


----------



## Evan82

sarfaraz.ravian said:


> Well i have telecom skills i.e 9 years of experience as field Operation and Maintainence engineer and NOC Performance and supervision engineer. Keeping in view my education shouldnt i try for Telecom Network Engineer or Telecom Field engineer like yours.
> Your advice required.



You may refer this link as well:

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/FAQ/2217

It is for the Australian context, but similar or rather more strict rules apply for overseas qualifications.

Check out the answer for the below question:

"I have an Australian postgraduate engineering degree, but my undergraduate degree is from overseas. Can I use my postgraduate degree from Australia as the basis for my qualification assessment application?"


----------



## andreyx108b

Hi,

There are some speculative opinions about impact of having skill.support contacting you instead of a CO... I personally see no difference at this stage and hopefully your visa will be approved soon. 




Irfan Bhatti said:


> HI, I have a quick question specially from Andreyx108b and keeda, I have several times contacted by visa officer, some were routine contacts like they ask for Polio vaccination, medical and english result and after adding my family through form 1436 they asked for my spouse english proof and once for kids payment declined, all communication was through [email protected]. Last day, the payment again declined for my kids (dont know why, bank has all the funds ) so i provide them new Credit card to swape, but yesterdays email was from [email protected]. Does it make any difference, I am curious why this time they email through this address and asked to send reply on the same, and there was written " Sensitive" in red. Please advise your expert opinion. Regards,


----------



## sandipgp

Ktoda said:


> Heard 1-2 grants today not much as like day before yesterday.
> :smash: :bored:


Lot of people are not reporting their grants on the forum. Like yesterday Keeda said there were three other grants which were not reported on forum which he was aware of. 
Also it is said that grants have usually been more on monday and thursday.. 

So tomorrow is big day.


----------



## andreyx108b

sandipgp said:


> Lot of people are not reporting their grants on the forum. Like yesterday Keeda said there were three other grants which were not reported on forum which he was aware of. Also it is said that grants have usually been more on monday and thursday.. So tomorrow is big day.


Based on the yearly quota of 38k for SCs 189, 190 and 489 - there should be about 150 grants per day (38k/240 work days). 

On all forums online (i know about 5-10 active ones), there are about 7%-10% of total grants issued per day - usually we see not more than 5-12 grants per day. (Numbers are not exact , rough figures)

On immitracker, so far for today 3 grants, by the end of the day we might see another 2-5.


----------



## chhavi

Hi All,
Got my grant yesterday ..   

But my consultant just called and informed me today giving a lame excuse.. :tsk:


Thanks everyone on this forum for all the useful information and guidance all along...


----------



## andreyx108b

chhavi said:


> Hi All, Got my grant yesterday ..    But my consultant just called and informed me today giving a lame excuse.. :tsk: Thanks everyone on this forum for all the useful information and guidance all along...


Congrats mate!) good luck!)


----------



## Bittu007

*please help*

Hi All,

Need help of expert guys please !!

I have lodged the 189 visa on 16th September then CO allocated and asked for additional documents i.e form 80 and 1221 and i provided those documents on 04th November(i.e. request completed) and till today the status for my application is "Assessment in progress" 

Please suggest what is the normal time duration to get a golden mail , Should i wait for couple of more days or i can call them and ask the current status and next steps.

Please suggest as i am bit worried now because of long waiting period.

Looking for a hopeful reply from Keeda or any exper advice would really help.

Please also share the contact no if possible to contact adelaide CO team.


----------



## andreyx108b

Usually CO gets back in 28-90 days... From Co request date, So from this point of view you are OK...

But as 90 days has passed fro the date you lodged i would give them a call. 



Bittu007 said:


> Hi All, Need help of expert guys please !! I have lodged the 189 visa on 16th September then CO allocated and asked for additional documents i.e form 80 and 1221 and i provided those documents on 04th November(i.e. request completed) and till today the status for my application is "Assessment in progress"  Please suggest what is the normal time duration to get a golden mail , Should i wait for couple of more days or i can call them and ask the current status and next steps. Please suggest as i am bit worried now because of long waiting period. Looking for a hopeful reply from Keeda or any exper advice would really help. Please also share the contact no if possible to contact adelaide CO team.


----------



## gaus

chhavi said:


> Hi All,
> Got my grant yesterday ..
> 
> But my consultant just called and informed me today giving a lame excuse.. :tsk:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for all the useful information and guidance all along...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## Ktoda

chhavi said:


> Hi All,
> Got my grant yesterday ..
> 
> But my consultant just called and informed me today giving a lame excuse.. :tsk:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for all the useful information and guidance all along...


Congratulations.... All the best


----------



## sandipgp

chhavi said:


> Hi All,
> Got my grant yesterday ..
> 
> But my consultant just called and informed me today giving a lame excuse.. :tsk:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for all the useful information and guidance all along...


Congratulations Chavi. All the best.. I am tired of these lazy migration agents..


----------



## Evan82

chhavi said:


> Hi All,
> Got my grant yesterday ..
> 
> But my consultant just called and informed me today giving a lame excuse.. :tsk:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for all the useful information and guidance all along...



Agents again...
Nevertheless, many congrats and best of luck with the looming travel plans


----------



## UdaySR

Congrats chhavi ...... All the best for your future.


----------



## redspark123

Thank you Andrey!!


----------



## azh

Hey guys, quick question... If/when I get my grant, can I renew my passport before I go to aus? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heywb

chhavi said:


> Hi All,
> Got my grant yesterday ..
> 
> But my consultant just called and informed me today giving a lame excuse.. :tsk:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for all the useful information and guidance all along...


Congratulations dear. Good luck for your future plans


----------



## redspark123

Congrats mate.. and all the best!!


----------



## Heywb

chhavi said:


> Hi All,
> Got my grant yesterday ..
> 
> But my consultant just called and informed me today giving a lame excuse.. :tsk:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for all the useful information and guidance all along...


Hi chavi did you claim work experience points ?


----------



## Vinvid

Hello all..

Has anyone tried calling DIBP today to check on progress/status ??.... ( Adelaide )
Are there responding ?...


----------



## KeeDa

azh said:


> Hey guys, quick question... If/when I get my grant, can I renew my passport before I go to aus?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you can. You have to inform them about this change. You can do it using form 929 (pdf version), or prefer the online version under "update us" in your immiAccount.


----------



## Umas

no doubt .. I am totally addicted to this forum .... I keep refreshing the page ...


----------



## azh

KeeDa said:


> Yes, you can. You have to inform them about this change. You can do it using form 929 (pdf version), or prefer the online version under "update us" in your immiAccount.



Ok awesome, thank you!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

chhavi said:


> Hi All,
> Got my grant yesterday ..
> 
> But my consultant just called and informed me today giving a lame excuse.. :tsk:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for all the useful information and guidance all along...


Congratulations and all the best for the future


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Umas I am same as u :grinning:


----------



## Bittu007

andreyx108b said:


> Usually CO gets back in 28-90 days... From Co request date, So from this point of view you are OK...
> 
> But as 90 days has passed fro the date you lodged i would give them a call.



Thanks andrey for helpful information.

Could you please suggest number to contact Adelaide team.

Thanks.


----------



## seledi

azh said:


> Hey guys, quick question... If/when I get my grant, can I renew my passport before I go to aus?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Similar kind of question....

My Passport is valid till 2017..

do i need to immigrate on new passport or enter australia and then change it in early 2017?? Need Siggestion


Regards,
Seledi


----------



## chhavi

Heywb said:


> Hi chavi did you claim work experience points ?


Thanks all !!


Yes, I claimed 10 points and provided every possible documentation for all my jobs.
No employment verification was done as per my knowledge.

Also my grant came from a CO diff than the one who originally contacted me.
Both were from team Adelaide.

Wishing speedy grants for everyone !!


----------



## Umas

chhavi said:


> Thanks all !!
> 
> 
> Yes, I claimed 10 points and provided every possible documentation for all my jobs.
> No employment verification was done as per my knowledge.
> 
> Also my grant came from a CO diff than the one who originally contacted me.
> Both were from team Adelaide.
> 
> Wishing speedy grants for everyone !!


Hi chhavi,

One query. The companies that you worked are well known MNC's?
what are the documents you provided?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## wodz69

Guys, finally got grant for myself, my wife and my 2yr old daughter roughly at 10 AM Adelaide time! eace: :first: eace:
It was around 11PM here in the UK - I was wathing TV and thinking about calling DIBP to check whether they have received VAC2 payment and hoping that pinging them would trigger a grant and suddenly 4 emails came to my inbox

What a relief.. Very excited about the coming months - currently planning the big move around July-August-September

Good luck and patience to everyone waiting, I'm sure your turn will come very soon


----------



## Umas

wodz69 said:


> Guys, finally got grant for myself, my wife and my 2yr old daughter roughly at 10 AM Adelaide time! eace: :first: eace:
> It was around 11PM here in the UK - I was wathing TV and thinking about calling DIBP to check whether they have received VAC2 payment and hoping that pinging them would trigger a grant and suddenly 4 emails came to my inbox
> 
> What a relief.. Very excited about the coming months - currently planning the big move around July-August-September
> 
> Good luck and patience to everyone waiting, I'm sure your turn will come very soon


Congratulations wodz69. Have a great time ahead.

Umas


----------



## sameerb

Irfan Bhatti said:


> HI,
> I have a quick question specially from Andreyx108b and keeda,
> 
> I have several times contacted by visa officer, some were routine contacts like they ask for Polio vaccination, medical and english result and after adding my family through form 1436 they asked for my spouse english proof and once for kids payment declined, all communication was through [email protected].
> 
> Last day, the payment again declined for my kids (dont know why, bank has all the funds ) so i provide them new Credit card to swape, but yesterdays email was from [email protected].
> 
> Does it make any difference, I am curious why this time they email through this address and asked to send reply on the same, and there was written " Sensitive" in red.
> 
> Please advise your expert opinion.
> 
> Regards,


Hey Irfan,

Did you submit the Polio certificate separately by uploading it on Immiaccount or was it included in the Health assessment process?


Regards,
Sameer Berlas


----------



## yasmeenaaa

wodz69 said:


> Guys, finally got grant for myself, my wife and my 2yr old daughter roughly at 10 AM Adelaide time! eace: :first: eace:
> It was around 11PM here in the UK - I was wathing TV and thinking about calling DIBP to check whether they have received VAC2 payment and hoping that pinging them would trigger a grant and suddenly 4 emails came to my inbox
> 
> What a relief.. Very excited about the coming months - currently planning the big move around July-August-September
> 
> Good luck and patience to everyone waiting, I'm sure your turn will come very soon


congratulationssssssss

did the co contacted u again for the vac2 on january ?


----------



## sameerb

wodz69 said:


> Guys, finally got grant for myself, my wife and my 2yr old daughter roughly at 10 AM Adelaide time! eace: :first: eace:
> It was around 11PM here in the UK - I was wathing TV and thinking about calling DIBP to check whether they have received VAC2 payment and hoping that pinging them would trigger a grant and suddenly 4 emails came to my inbox
> 
> What a relief.. Very excited about the coming months - currently planning the big move around July-August-September
> 
> Good luck and patience to everyone waiting, I'm sure your turn will come very soon


Congratulations!!!

I can't wait when I am gonna start working on the BIG Move phase of mine


----------



## gaus

wodz69 said:


> Guys, finally got grant for myself, my wife and my 2yr old daughter roughly at 10 AM Adelaide time! eace: :first: eace:
> It was around 11PM here in the UK - I was wathing TV and thinking about calling DIBP to check whether they have received VAC2 payment and hoping that pinging them would trigger a grant and suddenly 4 emails came to my inbox
> 
> What a relief.. Very excited about the coming months - currently planning the big move around July-August-September
> 
> Good luck and patience to everyone waiting, I'm sure your turn will come very soon


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## Ktoda

wodz69 said:


> Guys, finally got grant for myself, my wife and my 2yr old daughter roughly at 10 AM Adelaide time! eace: :first: eace:
> It was around 11PM here in the UK - I was wathing TV and thinking about calling DIBP to check whether they have received VAC2 payment and hoping that pinging them would trigger a grant and suddenly 4 emails came to my inbox
> 
> What a relief.. Very excited about the coming months - currently planning the big move around July-August-September
> 
> Good luck and patience to everyone waiting, I'm sure your turn will come very soon


Congratulations m8.. that's a sign of BIG BIG BIG relief for you

All the best for your next steps


----------



## wodz69

yasmeenaaa said:


> congratulationssssssss
> 
> did the co contacted u again for the vac2 on january ?


Thanks! Yes a different CO (also from Adelaide) contacted me on Thursday last week. I've paid through postbillpay on the same day and emailed the receipt.

Also, if anyone is interested - I've claimed 10 points for work exp and they haven't verified it. I know this for certain as I have contacted my previous employer today to check for my own curiosity (I haven't claimed points for my current employment)


----------



## sai438

Guys got grant today for me and my wife. 

As wodz69 mentioned, what a relief. From July to Jan.

Thank you all for your support. I'm more excited to go.


----------



## sandipgp

sai438 said:


> Guys got grant today for me and my wife.
> 
> As wodz69 mentioned, what a relief. From July to Jan.
> 
> Thank you all for your support. I'm more excited to go.


Patience Has paid. Congratulations. take well deserved break. I think you have every right to party..lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Ktoda

sai438 said:


> Guys got grant today for me and my wife.
> 
> As wodz69 mentioned, what a relief. From July to Jan.
> 
> Thank you all for your support. I'm more excited to go.


Wow.... Congratulations SAI.. All the Best for your next steps 

Good to hear today 3-4 grants..


----------



## haisergeant

sai438 said:


> Guys got grant today for me and my wife.
> 
> As wodz69 mentioned, what a relief. From July to Jan.
> 
> Thank you all for your support. I'm more excited to go.


Congrats, such a long wait. You should party now.

One more question: why they made you wait too long? Did you call them, did they give you any reason?


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Congratulations saiiiii enjoyyyy


----------



## sai438

haisergeant said:


> Congrats, such a long wait. You should party now.
> 
> One more question: why they made you wait too long? Did you call them, did they give you any reason?


Thank you so much. yeah definitely a party.

First thing was CO asked for Form 80 and secondly employee verification was done. I think that was the reason for the delay.

I called GSM Brisbane in december and they said its still in assessment.

My previous employer told me that he got a mail for confirmation.

whatever it is, i got my grant and hope everyone gets theirs.

-sai


----------



## sai438

yasmeenaaa said:


> Congratulations saiiiii enjoyyyy


Thank you so much


----------



## gaus

sai438 said:


> Guys got grant today for me and my wife.
> 
> As wodz69 mentioned, what a relief. From July to Jan.
> 
> Thank you all for your support. I'm more excited to go.


Congratulations!!! All the best for the way ahead!


----------



## KeeDa

sai438 said:


> Thank you so much. yeah definitely a party.
> 
> First thing was CO asked for Form 80 and secondly employee verification was done. I think that was the reason for the delay.
> 
> I called GSM Brisbane in december and they said its still in assessment.
> 
> My previous employer told me that he got a mail for confirmation.
> 
> whatever it is, i got my grant and hope everyone gets theirs.
> 
> -sai


Congrats Sai.

Can you let us know some more details about verification? I get this question a lot: about whether employment verification will happen with ex-employers, and so would like to know- was it from both current as well as previous employers, or just the previous one? How many years did you serve with the current employer and how many with the previous one?

Thanks,


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

wodz69 said:


> Guys, finally got grant for myself, my wife and my 2yr old daughter roughly at 10 AM Adelaide time! eace: :first: eace:
> It was around 11PM here in the UK - I was wathing TV and thinking about calling DIBP to check whether they have received VAC2 payment and hoping that pinging them would trigger a grant and suddenly 4 emails came to my inbox
> 
> What a relief.. Very excited about the coming months - currently planning the big move around July-August-September
> 
> Good luck and patience to everyone waiting, I'm sure your turn will come very soon


Congrats and all the best for the future.

Cheers,
Vybhav


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Hi,

I had called the DIBP helpline a couple of days back and enquired about my grant, i had submitted my application on 8th October and submitted my Medicals and PCC by 29th October and the CO was assigned on 4th November, i had got a mail on the same day saying that they would need no additional documents. Have not heard from them since then. The helpline agent on the phone said that the assessment for my visa was done and it is in the final stages. Can anyone tell me how long normally would it take for the CO to grant me a visa after the assessment is done?

Thanks for the help in advance.

Cheers,
Vybhav


----------



## Ktoda

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had called the DIBP helpline a couple of days back and enquired about my grant, i had submitted my application on 8th October and submitted my Medicals and PCC by 29th October and the CO was assigned on 4th November, i had got a mail on the same day saying that they would need no additional documents. Have not heard from them since then. The helpline agent on the phone said that the assessment for my visa was done and it is in the final stages. Can anyone tell me how long normally would it take for the CO to grant me a visa after the assessment is done?
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vybhav


Get ready to hear some news by refreshing your Inbox in this week . I hope they would have noted your case and working as per the above statements

All the best


----------



## Cgarik

KeeDa said:


> Congrats Sai.
> 
> Can you let us know some more details about verification? I get this question a lot: about whether employment verification will happen with ex-employers, and so would like to know- was it from both current as well as previous employers, or just the previous one? How many years did you serve with the current employer and how many with the previous one?
> 
> Thanks,


I also would like to know , Because my mangers left that company and i dont know how they will contact them...


----------



## indergreat

wodz69 said:


> Guys, finally got grant for myself, my wife and my 2yr old daughter roughly at 10 AM Adelaide time! eace: :first: eace:





sai438 said:


> Guys got grant today for me and my wife.
> 
> As wodz69 mentioned, what a relief. From July to Jan.
> 
> Thank you all for your support. I'm more excited to go.





chhavi said:


> Hi All,
> Got my grant yesterday ..


Congratz guys ... Best of luck for the future ...


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Ktoda said:


> Get ready to hear some news by refreshing your Inbox in this week . I hope they would have noted your case and working as per the above statements
> 
> All the best


I am hoping for the same  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mohankum

wodz69 said:


> Guys, finally got grant for myself, my wife and my 2yr old daughter roughly at 10 AM Adelaide time! eace: :first: eace:
> It was around 11PM here in the UK - I was wathing TV and thinking about calling DIBP to check whether they have received VAC2 payment and hoping that pinging them would trigger a grant and suddenly 4 emails came to my inbox
> 
> What a relief.. Very excited about the coming months - currently planning the big move around July-August-September
> 
> Good luck and patience to everyone waiting, I'm sure your turn will come very soon


Congratulations Wodz....have fun


----------



## mohankum

sai438 said:


> Guys got grant today for me and my wife.
> 
> As wodz69 mentioned, what a relief. From July to Jan.
> 
> Thank you all for your support. I'm more excited to go.


Congratulations Sai....Best of luck for the journey ahead


----------



## mohankum

Guys,

Does anyone see this in immiaccount when clicked on Attach documents? I mean this Note is common for all

Note:
There are specific quality and formatting requirements when scanning documents. Refer to the help text before attaching documents.
Providing supporting evidence


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

sameerberlas said:


> Hey Irfan,
> 
> Did you submit the Polio certificate separately by uploading it on Immiaccount or was it included in the Health assessment process?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer Berlas


Hi Sameer, 

It's not part of health assessment, As polio certificates are only requested for some specific countries including Pakistan, so I upload it separately. 

Stay blessed. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## civil189

Guys
What are the tests in medical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

civil189 said:


> Guys What are the tests in medical Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blood test, urine test, chest x-ray and then few doctors... Additionally they now do TB check


----------



## Yograj

Hi Keeda,

Could you please share the contact details of GSM Adelaide?


----------



## KeeDa

yograj said:


> hi keeda,
> 
> could you please share the contact details of gsm adelaide?


+61 7 3136 7000
[email protected]


----------



## Yograj

KeeDa said:


> +61 7 3136 7000
> [email protected]


Thanks Keeda,

One More query,
At the moment I am a bit worried bcos I received an email to pay second VAC along with form Credit Card Proforma on 21st Dec 2015. I made a payment by Credit Card through my immiaccount on same day, So, now, should I have to fill the Credit Card Proforma ? and how can I confirm that they have received my payment or not?
Almost 20 days passed, as per this forum after pay the VAC2 grant will come within a week. Please suggest!!!


----------



## Ashuaust

Hi everyone.
Had one question in my mind PLS if someone can share their exp or thoughts on this.
Is employment assessment necessary?
Do this assessment helps CO ?
Is this true that he might not waste time in verifying your employments if your employment assessment is done


----------



## Ktoda

Ok Guys

Time to Sleep.. Signing off.. here its 11:15 PM
Wishing tomorrow to roll out lot many grants who are sailing in waiting stage boat for months (Sandip, Gaus, Vybhav, Yasmeena, etc). Wishing you all the best folks..


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Ktoda said:


> Ok Guys
> 
> 
> 
> Time to Sleep.. Signing off.. here its 11:15 PM
> 
> Wishing tomorrow to roll out lot many grants who are sailing in waiting stage boat for months (Sandip, Gaus, Vybhav, Yasmeena, etc). Wishing you all the best folks..



Thank you Ktoda, hoping for the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Ashuaust said:


> Hi everyone. Had one question in my mind PLS if someone can share their exp or thoughts on this. Is employment assessment necessary? Do this assessment helps CO ? Is this true that he might not waste time in verifying your employments if your employment assessment is done


I am not sure what employment assessment is?


----------



## gaus

Ktoda said:


> Ok Guys
> 
> Time to Sleep.. Signing off.. here its 11:15 PM
> Wishing tomorrow to roll out lot many grants who are sailing in waiting stage boat for months (Sandip, Gaus, Vybhav, Yasmeena, etc). Wishing you all the best folks..


Thanks mate. Hope you get your grant soon too.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Ktoda said:


> Ok Guys
> 
> Time to Sleep.. Signing off.. here its 11:15 PM
> Wishing tomorrow to roll out lot many grants who are sailing in waiting stage boat for months (Sandip, Gaus, Vybhav, Yasmeena, etc). Wishing you all the best folks..


good night ktoda 
hope tomorrow will be miracle for any one of us


----------



## yasmeenaaa

gaus said:


> Thanks mate. Hope you get your grant soon too.


gaus i guess you are very very near to be granted maybe tomorrow is your lucky day


----------



## gaus

yasmeenaaa said:


> gaus i guess you are very very near to be granted maybe tomorrow is your lucky day


Another 2.5 hrs to go. Wish you all the best as well


----------



## simbacai

no grant today ? come on, let's hear some good news!


----------



## sbtbest

Hi Guys,

If the CO contacts and you supply the requested docs, is this true that the CO will only look at the case only after the designated period of 28 days has passed (even if you have clicked "information provided" button earlier ) ?? 

Any experience or thoughts on this ?


----------



## shrif

hi,
are there specific hours for grant?


----------



## ravian720

sbtbest said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> If the CO contacts and you supply the requested docs, is this true that the CO will only look at the case only after the designated period of 28 days has passed (even if you have clicked "information provided" button earlier ) ??
> 
> Any experience or thoughts on this ?


This is the case mostly but some are lucky with quicker CO contacts .... 

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## acars

andreyx108b said:


> I am not sure what employment assessment is?


Employment assessment means the assessment authority (like veta/acs/icaa/CPA etc) assess your roles and responsibilities to be in line with the skill code under which you apply. This is in addition to the standard qualifications assessment done by such authorities.


----------



## Kirkoven

Hi Guys & Gals,

A quick one. 

As You can see from my signature, I am still waiting for the grant.

In the mean time, is it fine to get a new PCC and upload it into my immiaccount to delay my IED especially is that my first PCC is dated in august while I lodged my VISA in October?

Thanks.


----------



## naga_me87

shrif said:


> hi,
> are there specific hours for grant?


DIBP works 9 AM to 4 PM Australian time.. You will get grants only during this time.


----------



## acars

Ashuaust said:


> Hi everyone.
> Had one question in my mind PLS if someone can share their exp or thoughts on this.
> Is employment assessment necessary?
> Do this assessment helps CO ?
> Is this true that he might not waste time in verifying your employments if your employment assessment is done


Might or might not - can't answer this conclusively with data points. The benefit of skills assessment is that CO doesn't need to worry on roles and responsibilities. He/she should focus just on matching the time period from the docs submitted to calculate points. Having said that verification happens for a few % and not all and there is no known basis for that.


----------



## shrif

naga_me87 said:


> DIBP works 9 AM to 4 PM Australian time.. You will get grants only during this time.


Thanks


----------



## acars

shrif said:


> hi,
> are there specific hours for grant?


I heard they come around 10 am AEDT


----------



## shrif

acars said:


> I heard they come around 10 am AEDT


so today is almost done


----------



## Ashuaust

acars said:


> Ashuaust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.
> Had one question in my mind PLS if someone can share their exp or thoughts on this.
> Is employment assessment necessary?
> Do this assessment helps CO ?
> Is this true that he might not waste time in verifying your employments if your employment assessment is done
> 
> 
> 
> Might or might not - can't answer this conclusively with data points. The benefit of skills assessment is that CO doesn't need to worry on roles and responsibilities. He/she should focus just on matching the time period from the docs submitted to calculate points. Having said that verification happens for a few % and not all and there is no known basis for that.
Click to expand...

Thanks appreciate it


----------



## KeeDa

Yograj said:


> Thanks Keeda,
> 
> One More query,
> At the moment I am a bit worried bcos I received an email to pay second VAC along with form Credit Card Proforma on 21st Dec 2015. I made a payment by Credit Card through my immiaccount on same day, So, now, should I have to fill the Credit Card Proforma ? and how can I confirm that they have received my payment or not?
> Almost 20 days passed, as per this forum after pay the VAC2 grant will come within a week. Please suggest!!!


You should call them.


----------



## 3sh

Kirkoven said:


> Hi Guys & Gals,
> 
> A quick one.
> 
> As You can see from my signature, I am still waiting for the grant.
> 
> In the mean time, is it fine to get a new PCC and upload it into my immiaccount to delay my IED especially is that my first PCC is dated in august while I lodged my VISA in October?
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Krikoven,

I don't think it will affect the IED. Because, your application assessment has already started and if CO contacts you, he will ask only for the missing documents as he might have reviewed the documents attached already. 

I have not seen any case like this in this forum. You can try


----------



## rj2309

called dibp today since it's been 110 days after logding visa and 80 days since CO contacted me, they said i have to wait for few more weeks  still hoping for the best to come soon


----------



## sandipgp

guys completely irrelavant to the thread. but some good news.. Australia Job Market - best in 3 years.


----------



## seledi

Guys,

Need GSM Brisbane number...

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## KeeDa

3sh said:


> Hey Krikoven,
> 
> I don't think it will affect the IED. Because, your application assessment has already started and if CO contacts you, he will ask only for the missing documents as he might have reviewed the documents attached already.
> 
> I have not seen any case like this in this forum. You can try


Have seen a similar case for a forum member (jpadda if I remember correctly) who got his grant about a month ago after 10 months since lodged. His IED would have been too near so CO asked him for a new Indian PCC and issued the grant with IED based on this new PCC.


----------



## KeeDa

seledi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need GSM Brisbane number...
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


Brisbane, Adelaide... its the same number to call from overseas: +61 7 3136 7000


----------



## 3sh

KeeDa said:


> Have seen a similar case for a forum member (jpadda if I remember correctly) who got his grant about a month ago after 10 months since lodged. His IED would have been too near so CO asked him for a new Indian PCC and issued the grant with IED based on this new PCC.


But that was explicitly requested by CO. We can't assume that if we upload a new PCC, they might consider that for IED. They might or might not... Depend on CO...

It feels as if we are dealing with university professors for our final exams!! Same feeling....


----------



## Majician

Guys,

Is it normal to see just handful of grants everyday and longer waiting period for everybody or there is something really fishy going on??


----------



## KeeDa

3sh said:


> But that was explicitly requested by CO. We can't assume that if we upload a new PCC, they might consider that for IED. They might or might not... Depend on CO...
> 
> It feels as if we are dealing with university professors for our final exams!! Same feeling....


True. It was requested by the CO, so we cannot say for sure if the trick will work.


----------



## Kirkoven

KeeDa said:


> Have seen a similar case for a forum member (jpadda if I remember correctly) who got his grant about a month ago after 10 months since lodged. His IED would have been too near so CO asked him for a new Indian PCC and issued the grant with IED based on this new PCC.





3sh said:


> Hey Krikoven,
> 
> I don't think it will affect the IED. Because, your application assessment has already started and if CO contacts you, he will ask only for the missing documents as he might have reviewed the documents attached already.
> 
> I have not seen any case like this in this forum. You can try



Thanks Guys, appreciate your insights.

I think I will get it and submit it, nonetheless, end of next month if I don't grant by then and unfortunately i don't think it will happen. As per the trend for us, Lebanese, we need to wait between 7-9 months for the grant.


----------



## Pinpraxy

hi...

Need some help... i logged my visa on 30th October, 1st time CO contacted on 17th November and asked for supporting documents for my mom in law and later again on 15th December CO contacted and asked for Form 80 for my mom in law and Oman PCC for all .. everything is submitted... i was expecting some kind of activity on 12th Jan as it was 28th days after the last CO contact...

What should i do.. Should i call the DIBP and check or wait till 30th Jan to complete 90 day...

Please need some guidance..


----------



## zebust

Guys, got my grant today... FINALLYYYYY... :cheer2:


----------



## Majician

zebust said:


> Guys, got my grant today... FINALLYYYYY... :cheer2:


Congrats !!!


----------



## Pinpraxy

CONGRATS ZEBUST.... all the best for the future...


----------



## gaus

zebust said:


> Guys, got my grant today... FINALLYYYYY... :cheer2:



Congratulations!!! all the best for the future!


----------



## indergreat

zebust said:


> Guys, got my grant today... FINALLYYYYY... :cheer2:


Congratz buddy .... All the best for the future ....


----------



## zebust

Thank you all..


----------



## Umas

Hi All,

Have a query. When CO asks for additional documents, does it mean,

1. CO is satisfied with other documents submitted?

2. Other process such as employment verification (if any) is also on hold until RC button is pressed or employment verification will be done at the back ground even before RC.

Any inputs?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Evan82

sandipgp said:


> guys completely irrelavant to the thread. but some good news.. Australia Job Market - best in 3 years.


On paper it looks like that mate. But on the ground seems to be a different scenario.
However ACS based occupations seem to be doing quite well ahead of others


----------



## gaus

Wish we could run a signature campaign and request DIBP to send grant to everyone ASAP. Work a bit overtime to makeup for the holidays 

I'm tired off the sleepless nights, checking my phone every 5 minutes and logging on to the forum, if I would have devoted so much time dedicatedly to something else, probably would have excelled.

For the few hours of sleep which I do get, all I think of the various pseudonames in the forum and their timelines . Man I have never waited for anything so badly. With God's grace I always considered myself lucky and blessed... but this wait. God bless us all.

As the day passes the thought of the worst just looms over my head... what if this, what if that.... And when I read about people who have been waiting for over 5-6 months... crushes me.

I just hope that everyone gets the grant ASAP. I'm sure a lot of you are going through the same emotions.

God Bless!


----------



## Evan82

zebust said:


> Guys, got my grant today... FINALLYYYYY... :cheer2:


Congrats and wish you all the best for the bright future ahead.


----------



## Ktoda

zebust said:


> Guys, got my grant today... FINALLYYYYY... :cheer2:


Congratulations Zebust... All the best for your next steps


----------



## Evan82

gaus said:


> Wish we could run a signature campaign and request DIBP to send grant to everyone ASAP. Work a bit overtime to makeup for the holidays
> 
> I'm tired off the sleepless nights, checking my phone every 5 minutes and logging on to the forum, if I would have devoted so much time dedicatedly to something else, probably would have excelled.
> 
> For the few hours of sleep which I do get, all I think of the various pseudonames in the forum and their timelines . Man I have never waited for anything so badly. With God's grace I always considered myself lucky and blessed... but this wait. God bless us all.
> 
> As the day passes the thought of the worst just looms over my head... what if this, what if that.... And when I read about people who have been waiting for over 5-6 months... crushes me.
> 
> I just hope that everyone gets the grant ASAP. I'm sure a lot of you are going through the same emotions.
> 
> God Bless!


Wish there was a double like feature in this forum :heh:


----------



## Ktoda

gaus said:


> Wish we could run a signature campaign and request DIBP to send grant to everyone ASAP. Work a bit overtime to makeup for the holidays
> 
> I'm tired off the sleepless nights, checking my phone every 5 minutes and logging on to the forum, if I would have devoted so much time dedicatedly to something else, probably would have excelled.
> 
> For the few hours of sleep which I do get, all I think of the various pseudonames in the forum and their timelines . Man I have never waited for anything so badly. With God's grace I always considered myself lucky and blessed... but this wait. God bless us all.
> 
> As the day passes the thought of the worst just looms over my head... what if this, what if that.... And when I read about people who have been waiting for over 5-6 months... crushes me.
> 
> I just hope that everyone gets the grant ASAP. I'm sure a lot of you are going through the same emotions.
> 
> God Bless!



True Gaus... Agreed. But we have to be always on +ve side whatever happens it will bring good. I was really sick to wait for my grant and if you see my timeline, no body will be waiting like me and still sailing.. That's why I quickly check this site and log-out and trying slowly to concentrate on our work. Simple Logic: All of us provided all documents and we just need to wait for some more time to get the grant and it will be in our Inbox only


----------



## gaus

Ktoda said:


> True Gaus... Agreed. But we have to be always on +ve side whatever happens it will bring good. I was really sick to wait for my grant and if you see my timeline, no body will be waiting like me and still sailing.. That's why I quickly check this site and log-out and trying slowly to concentrate on our work. Simple Logic: All of us provided all documents and we just need to wait for some more time to get the grant and it will be in our Inbox only


Thanks for the positivity my friend, wish you a speedy grant. My biggest problem with this wait is that life has come to a grinding halt. A lot of important decisions are pending because of this. I just want to get back into motion...


----------



## Ktoda

gaus said:


> Thanks for the positivity my friend, wish you a speedy grant. My biggest problem with this wait is that life has come to a grinding halt. A lot of important decisions are pending because of this. I just want to get back into motion...


Same Position Gaus. There are some other decisions from my side as well
I have valid Business Visa and mgmt. is keep on pushing me from DEC to go US. I am pretty sure if go US and stay there for 30-40 days and considering my time line I may get my IED at any time in FEB 2016 itself plus adding to this I have to book tickets with higher cost. DIBP delays punches me in many angles :boxing: :boxing: :boxing:


----------



## Jeeten#80

1 - No one can tell for sure. Have seen multiple CO requests after initial request was completed.


2 - No one can tell this for sure as well.




Umas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have a query. When CO asks for additional documents, does it mean,
> 
> 1. CO is satisfied with other documents submitted?
> 
> 2. Other process such as employment verification (if any) is also on hold until RC button is pressed or employment verification will be done at the back ground even before RC.
> 
> Any inputs?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


----------



## sandipgp

Ktoda said:


> Same Position Gaus. There are some other decisions from my side as well
> I have valid Business Visa and mgmt. is keep on pushing me from DEC to go US. I am pretty sure if go US and stay there for 30-40 days and considering my time line I may get my IED at any time in FEB 2016 itself plus adding to this I have to book tickets with higher cost. DIBP delays punches me in many angles :boxing: :boxing: :boxing:


Ktoda.. Dont worry about IED. Once you get a grant send a mail to DIBP with valid reasons they will waive of IED requirements for you.


----------



## sandipgp

gaus said:


> Wish we could run a signature campaign and request DIBP to send grant to everyone ASAP. Work a bit overtime to makeup for the holidays
> 
> I'm tired off the sleepless nights, checking my phone every 5 minutes and logging on to the forum, if I would have devoted so much time dedicatedly to something else, probably would have excelled.
> 
> For the few hours of sleep which I do get, all I think of the various pseudonames in the forum and their timelines . Man I have never waited for anything so badly. With God's grace I always considered myself lucky and blessed... but this wait. God bless us all.
> 
> As the day passes the thought of the worst just looms over my head... what if this, what if that.... And when I read about people who have been waiting for over 5-6 months... crushes me.
> 
> I just hope that everyone gets the grant ASAP. I'm sure a lot of you are going through the same emotions.
> 
> God Bless!





Ktoda said:


> True Gaus... Agreed. But we have to be always on +ve side whatever happens it will bring good. I was really sick to wait for my grant and if you see my timeline, no body will be waiting like me and still sailing.. That's why I quickly check this site and log-out and trying slowly to concentrate on our work. Simple Logic: All of us provided all documents and we just need to wait for some more time to get the grant and it will be in our Inbox only


I had heard that if people fall in love they become poet. if they get married, they become philosopher. 

Now we need to add one more criteria to it. Once you apply for migration, there is a possibility that we become philosophers as well.

All of us are in the same situations for various reasons. 
Can not plan anything untill GSM gods are smiling on us from down under? 

Guys let me create a thread to understand what we do while waiting for grant..


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

zebust said:


> Guys, got my grant today... FINALLYYYYY... :cheer2:



Congratulations and all the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

Umas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have a query. When CO asks for additional documents, does it mean,
> 
> 1. CO is satisfied with other documents submitted?
> 
> 2. Other process such as employment verification (if any) is also on hold until RC button is pressed or employment verification will be done at the back ground even before RC.
> 
> Any inputs?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


#1- It usually is the case, but I've seen some cases with multiple requests (abcmel, aus_pk, cooldude555), but am not sure if these were new requests or second case officer had asked for status/ reminder on the same original request.

#2- Other processes like employment verification have no relation to RC. For me for instance (RC not done yet), employment verification has already happened, while for some, I've seen it happen before a CO request, or even after RC.


----------



## Evan82

sandipgp said:


> I had heard that if people fall in love they become poet. if they get married, they become philosopher.
> 
> Now we need to add one more criteria to it. Once you apply for migration, there is a possibility that we become philosophers as well.
> 
> All of us are in the same situations for various reasons.
> Can not plan anything untill GSM gods are smiling on us from down under?
> 
> Guys let me create a thread to understand what we do while waiting for grant..


TO GSM Gods:

"“I’ve lived to bury my desires,
And see my dreams corrode with rust;
Now all that’s left are fruitless fires
That burn my empty heart to dust.” "
------A. Pushkin


----------



## 3sh

gaus said:


> Wish we could run a signature campaign and request DIBP to send grant to everyone ASAP. Work a bit overtime to makeup for the holidays
> 
> I'm tired off the sleepless nights, checking my phone every 5 minutes and logging on to the forum, if I would have devoted so much time dedicatedly to something else, probably would have excelled.
> 
> For the few hours of sleep which I do get, all I think of the various pseudonames in the forum and their timelines . Man I have never waited for anything so badly. With God's grace I always considered myself lucky and blessed... but this wait. God bless us all.
> 
> As the day passes the thought of the worst just looms over my head... what if this, what if that.... And when I read about people who have been waiting for over 5-6 months... crushes me.
> 
> I just hope that everyone gets the grant ASAP. I'm sure a lot of you are going through the same emotions.
> 
> God Bless!


100% correct, bro. Losing sleep has never happened in my life. Sometimes, I stare at my TV for hours not knowing what program is running. Taking my eyes of TV will be for mail check and forum!

Worst fear is I don't wanna be pessimistic in this application case. What if I think not today and CO reads my mind!!!  I know it is insane, still these thoughts are making me crazy... 

Hope all of us get the grants soon.


----------



## MavyWills

Looks like the job market is really opening DownUnder as DIBP has increased the invitation from about 2000 a month to close to 5000. Hope this is either positive for faster processing for us waiting and not additional delays in the queue. am waiting anxiously as well as i also need the grant to make further decisions about life. First it was 3months for skills assessment where every dream would be about successful MSA now this wait, am really finished. I never even saw the holidays and my data account has balloned as i have to be online almost after every 5min. Eish.....


----------



## Umas

KeeDa said:


> #1- It usually is the case, but I've seen some cases with multiple requests (abcmel, aus_pk, cooldude555), but am not sure if these were new requests or second case officer had asked for status/ reminder on the same original request.
> 
> #2- Other processes like employment verification have no relation to RC. For me for instance (RC not done yet), employment verification has already happened, while for some, I've seen it happen before a CO request, or even after RC.


thanks Keeda and Jeetan for your replies.

Umas


----------



## Pinpraxy

hi...

Need some help... i logged my visa on 30th October, 1st time CO contacted on 17th November and asked for supporting documents for my mom in law and later again on 15th December CO contacted and asked for Form 80 for my mom in law and Oman PCC for all .. everything is submitted... i was expecting some kind of activity on 12th Jan as it was 28th days after the last CO contact...

What should i do.. Should i call the DIBP and check or wait till 30th Jan to complete 90 day...

Please need some guidance..

plssssssssssssssss


----------



## Evan82

Pinpraxy said:


> hi...
> 
> Need some help... i logged my visa on 30th October, 1st time CO contacted on 17th November and asked for supporting documents for my mom in law and later again on 15th December CO contacted and asked for Form 80 for my mom in law and Oman PCC for all .. everything is submitted... i was expecting some kind of activity on 12th Jan as it was 28th days after the last CO contact...
> 
> What should i do.. Should i call the DIBP and check or wait till 30th Jan to complete 90 day...
> 
> Please need some guidance..
> 
> plssssssssssssssss


You'd better wait a bit more mate.
The grants we are getting right now, are those with FINAL CO contact around mid November.
I'd reckon you'd have 2-4 weeks more waiting.


----------



## Pinpraxy

Evan82 said:


> You'd better wait a bit more mate.
> The grants we are getting right now, are those with FINAL CO contact around mid November.
> I'd reckon you'd have 2-4 weeks more waiting.


thank you Evan for your input


----------



## sandipgp

Pinpraxy said:


> hi...
> 
> Need some help... i logged my visa on 30th October, 1st time CO contacted on 17th November and asked for supporting documents for my mom in law and later again on 15th December CO contacted and asked for Form 80 for my mom in law and Oman PCC for all .. everything is submitted... i was expecting some kind of activity on 12th Jan as it was 28th days after the last CO contact...
> 
> What should i do.. Should i call the DIBP and check or wait till 30th Jan to complete 90 day...
> 
> Please need some guidance..
> 
> plssssssssssssssss


Everyone is just waiting for GSM to get back. I would suggest you also do that. I dont think calling them had any effect whatsoever.


----------



## Cgarik

Evan82 said:


> You'd better wait a bit more mate.
> The grants we are getting right now, are those with FINAL CO contact around mid November.
> I'd reckon you'd have 2-4 weeks more waiting.


ideally you should be getting grant from any where between 25- 29 jan


----------



## Pinpraxy

thank you Sandipgp and Cgarik for your inputs... waiting is really killing me... and More worried


----------



## qasimkhan123

Hi...

I need to know what does it mean when you are contacted by [email protected] instead of CO for verification of Form80? Has anyone else experienced the same?


----------



## KeeDa

qasimkhan123 said:


> Hi...
> 
> I need to know what does it mean when you are contacted by [email protected] instead of CO for verification of Form80? Has anyone else experienced the same?


I know one forum member who was contacted by skilled.support for clarifications regarding form80. I guess the skilled.support team may be responsible for processing these forms and hence a request/ email directly from them instead of from a visa processing officer.


----------



## Evan82

qasimkhan123 said:


> Hi...
> 
> I need to know what does it mean when you are contacted by [email protected] instead of CO for verification of Form80? Has anyone else experienced the same?


No, not sure what it means.. Just speculations and guesses..
Perhaps seniors can hop in..

Member "vinc" had such an experience,

"Today, I received an email from [email protected] in which they asked to provide more information about one of my friends I mentioned as a contact person in Australia. They provide with a form which should be filled out as well. This email practically means I need to wait for more than 40 days if I am lucky enough. After five months, it's quite frustrating to see this. 

Side-bar: For those who are gonna submit their applications, if you want to get your grant soon, seriously, don't do dummy things as I did. PLEASE DO NOT provide too much information. I have attached the file. There is no name or personal info in the file.
Attached Files"

11th Jan I suppose...
Perhaps you may contact him???


----------



## haisergeant

Waiting... waiting... waiting...

22 days passed and no CO contact yet. @[email protected]


----------



## ScotDownUnder

haisergeant said:


> Waiting... waiting... waiting...
> 
> 22 days passed and no CO contact yet. @[email protected]


It'll come, buddy. Keeping my :fingerscrossed: for you, still! 
Waiting is bloody frustrating, though.


----------



## sameerb

OMG! no grants news today yet!


----------



## sameerb

OMG! No grants today yet!


----------



## qasimkhan123

So no confirmed news why this email was sent ?


----------



## andreyx108b

qasimkhan123 said:


> Hi... I need to know what does it mean when you are contacted by [email protected] instead of CO for verification of Form80? Has anyone else experienced the same?


I know a forum where they have developed a theory about skilled support contact and the fact that people usually contacted by skill support wait longer - their view seems valid, but i am not sure if it applies to all candidates...


----------



## Evan82

qasimkhan123 said:


> So no confirmed news why this email was sent ?


Unfortunately no more correspondence from "vinc" after that. He looked like an onshore applicant as well.

Perhaps you could provide a bit more details about your scenario, lodgement dates, CO contact and so on??


----------



## simbacai

qasimkhan123 said:


> So no confirmed news why this email was sent ?


i have been contact by [email protected] for my 1st passport and my current employment contact information on Dec 2nd, and still no response after that. No 2nd CO contact yet, so i believe the theory that once you have been contact by this mail, the process will last for longer is true. I am totally ****ed...


----------



## Evan82

simbacai said:


> i have been contact by [email protected] for my 1st passport and my current employment contact information on Dec 2nd, and still no response after that. No 2nd CO contact yet, so i believe the theory that once you have been contact by this mail, the process will last for longer is true. I am totally ****ed...


I've researched this topic a bit and it seems the correlation of support.skillselect contacting an applicant and the inquiry being related to form 80 seems to be very high... seems this team is responsible for checking out form 80 and 1221...


----------



## wolfskin

One month since request complete, so silent. I think I am about to create a new record in regards to the entire Australia PR process timeline. PR process start anniversary already done last month and tomorrow is my ACS outcome anniversary. What else ? now !


----------



## simbacai

andreyx108b said:


> I know a forum where they have developed a theory about skilled support contact and the fact that people usually contacted by skill support wait longer - their view seems valid, but i am not sure if it applies to all candidates...


andre, could you kindly share more information about this "skill support"? where is the forum you find the theory?


----------



## simbacai

i must say that waiting for grant is the most suffering thing i did, which means i cannot focus myself on my job on hand. i just want to bring some good news for my family, why that is so difficult?


----------



## andreyx108b

simbacai said:


> andre, could you kindly share more information about this "skill support"? where is the forum you find the theory?


I will PM you about it as i dont wanna post provocative assumptions based on some conclusions without solid evidence.


----------



## qasimkhan123

@ANDREY 

Please send me the same info as well


----------



## ahmad_azab

Hi Guys,

I have been granted my Permanent Residence today . Wishing everyone the best of luck.

I have a small question please, when am I eligible to get my citizenship now? I have arrived Australia in April 2012 and finished my studies in August 2015. Since then, I have been in my country for a vacation. How long left for me to get my citizenship now?

Thanks, 
Ahmad


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

ahmad_azab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been granted my Permanent Residence today . Wishing everyone the best of luck.
> 
> I have a small question please, when am I eligible to get my citizenship now? I have arrived Australia in April 2012 and finished my studies in August 2015. Since then, I have been in my country for a vacation. How long left for me to get my citizenship now?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ahmad



Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfahmed

AOA

I am filling Visa form and need answers of below questions please:

1. Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?

do i have to provide the date which was assessed by ACS in which they deducted my 2 years(12th april 2009 ) or the actual date of my joining (12th april 2007)

2.Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

Also do i have to select 5 years out of 10 or 8 years.

please suggest.

Regards
Furqan


----------



## KeeDa

ahmad_azab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been granted my Permanent Residence today . Wishing everyone the best of luck.
> 
> I have a small question please, when am I eligible to get my citizenship now? I have arrived Australia in April 2012 and finished my studies in August 2015. Since then, I have been in my country for a vacation. How long left for me to get my citizenship now?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ahmad


Congrats. Please share your timeline.

As for citizenship, use this helpful calculator: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Ente/Retu/residence-calculator


----------



## 3sh

ahmad_azab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been granted my Permanent Residence today . Wishing everyone the best of luck.
> 
> I have a small question please, when am I eligible to get my citizenship now? I have arrived Australia in April 2012 and finished my studies in August 2015. Since then, I have been in my country for a vacation. How long left for me to get my citizenship now?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ahmad


First of all, Congrats.

The following information will help your query.

People who became permanent residents on or after 1 July 2007 must have been lawfully resident in Australia for four years immediately before applying including:

a. 12 months as a permanent resident
b. absences from Australia of no more than 12 months, including no more than three months in the 12 months before applying.

If people became permanent residents before 1 July 2007 and apply before 30 June 2010, they must have been physically present in Australia as a permanent resident for a total of two years in the five years before applying, including one year in the two years before applying.


----------



## andreyx108b

simbacai said:


> andre, could you kindly share more information about this "skill support"? where is the forum you find the theory?


cant PM you as you have 4 messages only on the forum.


----------



## vinc

Evan82 said:


> Unfortunately no more correspondence from "vinc" after that. He looked like an onshore applicant as well.
> 
> Perhaps you could provide a bit more details about your scenario, lodgement dates, CO contact and so on??


Hi Evan82
What exactly does this team is as following: 
---
Visa applications *are not assessed *by Skilled Support which provides *administrative services* to assist with the processing of GSM and BIIP visa applications. 
-----
So, they do administrative services which is nothing to do with delays or whatsoever. I believe they just help and support case officers. They check documents upfront to spot any flaw or misleading information. I don't know why but my case has become a real challenge for me. Those who have similar case to mine got their grants less than two months but for me.....! Their system is really unfair. 
Cheers
vincento


----------



## Evan82

ahmad_azab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been granted my Permanent Residence today . Wishing everyone the best of luck.
> 
> I have a small question please, when am I eligible to get my citizenship now? I have arrived Australia in April 2012 and finished my studies in August 2015. Since then, I have been in my country for a vacation. How long left for me to get my citizenship now?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ahmad


Best of luck for your future plans...
As far as I am aware you'd have to wait one more year IN AUSTRALIA with PR.
You should have been living in Australia for minimum of 3 years AND at least 1 year with PR.
Again, this is as much as I remember, someone else may correct if I am wrong.

p.s. Please post your timelines so it can help everyone else in the forum


----------



## sfahmed

AOA

I am filling Visa form and need answers of below questions please:

1. Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?

do i have to provide the date which was assessed by ACS in which they deducted my 2 years(12th april 2009 ) or the actual date of my joining (12th april 2007)

2.Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

Also do i have to select 5 years out of 10 or 8 years.

please suggest.

Regards
Furqan


----------



## KeeDa

sfahmed said:


> AOA
> 
> I am filling Visa form and need answers of below questions please:
> 
> 1. Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?
> 
> do i have to provide the date which was assessed by ACS in which they deducted my 2 years(12th april 2009 ) or the actual date of my joining (12th april 2007)
> 
> 2.Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> 
> Also do i have to select 5 years out of 10 or 8 years.
> 
> please suggest.
> 
> Regards
> Furqan


1. Mention full work experience.

2. Choose the option as per your skilled work experience (i.e. for which you are claiming work points). It will be the 5-8 bracket for you.


----------



## zebust

qasimkhan123 said:


> Hi...
> 
> I need to know what does it mean when you are contacted by [email protected] instead of CO for verification of Form80? Has anyone else experienced the same?


I was contacted by skilled support on 3rd December for explaining gaps in employment and studies.

The skill Officer also asked me about updated resume, because I had switched job (after lodging visa application) and he wanted me to update my resume with information about my new employer.


I have received my Grant TODAY!!! you can take my case as example.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

zebust said:


> I was contacted by skilled support on 3rd December for explaining gaps in employment and studies.
> 
> 
> 
> The skill Officer also asked me about updated resume, because I had switched job, after lodging visa application and the skill support officer wanted me to update my resume with information about my new employer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have received my Grant TODAY!!! you can take my case as example.



Congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinc

zebust said:


> I was contacted by skilled support on 3rd December for explaining gaps in employment and studies.
> 
> The skill Officer also asked me about updated resume, because I had switched job (after lodging visa application) and he wanted me to update my resume with information about my new employer.
> 
> 
> I have received my Grant TODAY!!! you can take my case as example.


Just out of curiosity, how many points did you claim for work experience? So, was the last company included in your points you had claimed for work experience?


----------



## Evan82

vinc said:


> Hi Evan82
> What exactly does this team is as following:
> ---
> Visa applications *are not assessed *by Skilled Support which provides *administrative services* to assist with the processing of GSM and BIIP visa applications.
> -----
> So, they do administrative services which is nothing to do with delays or whatsoever. I believe they just help and support case officers. They check documents upfront to spot any flaw or misleading information. I don't know why but my case has become a real challenge for me. Those who have similar case to mine got their grants less than two months but for me.....!
> Cheers
> vincento


hi vinc,

Yeah, I was wondering about your situation. As far as I have researched:

1. They check the information in 80/1221 forms. Check keeda's answer in this thread. That was validated when I looked at many cases:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ember-2015-189-visa-applicants-status-53.html

2. For adding applicants after lodgement, and other stuff this team does the work other than CO.

Honestly bro, it's honestly those delays in government offices (I am sure you are familiar with them since you are in Aus already) and has nothing to do from your end. Maybe a minor mistake in filling 80, nothing more. Just hang on a while longer.
May I wish you get your grant before mine.


----------



## vinc

Evan82 said:


> Honestly bro, it's honestly those delays in government offices (I am sure you are familiar with them since you are in Aus already) and has nothing to do from your end.


So true and so sad. I have already some job offers because of not having PR. Getting PR gives you a better chance to survive. Anyway, :fingerscrossed: for my grant


----------



## redspark123

Congrats for the grant!!


----------



## Vinvid

ahmad_azab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been granted my Permanent Residence today . Wishing everyone the best of luck.
> 
> I have a small question please, when am I eligible to get my citizenship now? I have arrived Australia in April 2012 and finished my studies in August 2015. Since then, I have been in my country for a vacation. How long left for me to get my citizenship now?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ahmad


Congrats !!...ahmad_azab 

Please share your time lines ....


----------



## Simeono34

vinc said:


> So true and so sad. I have already some job offers because of not having PR. Getting PR gives you a better chance to survive. Anyway, :fingerscrossed: for my grant



Do you mean you lost job offers because you don't have PR? Are you onshore? If you are then I think you can get a job while you wait for your grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinc

Simeono34 said:


> Do you mean you lost job offers because you don't have PR? Are you onshore? If you are then I think you can get a job while you wait for your grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeap, I lost 2 interviews (engineering jobs) when they knew about my temporary visa 
These days, employers look for a small flaw in your cv to reject you and reduce the number of applicants. I am planning to come back to my country and return when I get my PR. 

By the way, by jobs, I meant engineering jobs not casual jobs by which you can survive


----------



## zebust

vinc said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many points did you claim for work experience? So, was the last company included in your points you had claimed for work experience?


For work I claimed 10 points. Relevant experience was around 6 years, spread across 3 employers. 

Yes, my last job was included and at the time of invitation my experience in that company was 4y 9m.


----------



## redspark123

Any employment verification for you?


----------



## MYounis33

Guys, I have applied for the PR since the 23rd of November and still got no contacts from anyone. Is it normal to wait that long? Can you please tell me what should I do to trace my application status?


----------



## andreyx108b

MYounis33 said:


> Guys, I have applied for the PR since the 23rd of November and still got no contacts from anyone. Is it normal to wait that long? Can you please tell me what should I do to trace my application status?


Wait till the 90 days are up. However, you may get a grant or CO contact before.


----------



## indergreat

ahmad_azab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been granted my Permanent Residence today . Wishing everyone the best of luck.
> 
> I have a small question please, when am I eligible to get my citizenship now? I have arrived Australia in April 2012 and finished my studies in August 2015. Since then, I have been in my country for a vacation. How long left for me to get my citizenship now?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ahmad





zebust said:


> I was contacted by skilled support on 3rd December for explaining gaps in employment and studies.
> 
> The skill Officer also asked me about updated resume, because I had switched job (after lodging visa application) and he wanted me to update my resume with information about my new employer.
> 
> 
> I have received my Grant TODAY!!! you can take my case as example.


Congratz guys .... Best of luck for future ...


----------



## indergreat

*Since everyone is turning philosopher or poet in wait of the grant, I became rapper this morning ... wrote few line and thought to share with you guys, just to cheer up ...*

give me my grant, give me my right,
or i'll definitely put up a fight,
i'll write you, i'll mail you,
i'll call you, i'll argue,
this grant is my future, just don't play with it,
i'm here waiting, just don't lay on it
give me give me, don't make me wait
it's already been some months, why being so late
i'm hanging by the thread, counting the days,
you were over there, enjoying the holidays,
eating some BBQ, drinking the wine,
while i'm here praying, hope everything's fine,
when will the inbox show me, you've got the grant mate,
now don't have to wake early or to sleep late,
go fulfil your future, shine like the moon,
today's other people's day, mine will be soon
Yo ......


----------



## Simeono34

vinc said:


> yeap, I lost 2 interviews (engineering jobs) when they knew about my temporary visa
> 
> These days, employers look for a small flaw in your cv to reject you and reduce the number of applicants. I am planning to come back to my country and return when I get my PR.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, by jobs, I meant engineering jobs not casual jobs by which you can survive



Maybe if you had told them you are on a bridging visa which you will get automatically when you lodge your visa onshore, maybe they would have considered you. I know someone that got it by doing that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simeono34

vinc said:


> yeap, I lost 2 interviews (engineering jobs) when they knew about my temporary visa
> 
> These days, employers look for a small flaw in your cv to reject you and reduce the number of applicants. I am planning to come back to my country and return when I get my PR.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, by jobs, I meant engineering jobs not casual jobs by which you can survive



Also, looking at your timeline you have more than one CO contacts, seems you didn't get your documents right and you had many flaws in your application.. You are onshore and I believe you should have gotten your grant way before now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sridhar0624

Hi members,

Well I applied for my visa..Co got allocated and i have done with medicals. Waiting to hear frm CO now. But The problem is I have been going through my visa application pdf which i downloaded frm Immi account. There i have seen a question whether the applicant has been to Australia before. It is left unanswered. But I havent come across that question when the application is lodged.
So pls advice me what do I do. but CO didnt ask me any thing about this. she jus asked me medicals and form80.

Pls suggest me what do I do now about this. Your advice is much appreciated. thanks in advance


----------



## Umas

sridhar0624 said:


> Hi members,
> 
> Well I applied for my visa..Co got allocated and i have done with medicals. Waiting to hear frm CO now. But The problem is I have been going through my visa application pdf which i downloaded frm Immi account. There i have seen a question whether the applicant has been to Australia before. It is left unanswered. But I havent come across that question when the application is lodged.
> So pls advice me what do I do. but CO didnt ask me any thing about this. she jus asked me medicals and form80.
> 
> Pls suggest me what do I do now about this. Your advice is much appreciated. thanks in advance


Hi, 

this is a software glitch. many members came across this including me. 

I submitted a online Update Us-Incorrect Answer. However, some of the folks kept quite. Better, go for Update Us-Incorrect Answer in your immi account.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Majician

indergreat said:


> *Since everyone is turning philosopher or poet in wait of the grant, I became rapper this morning ... wrote few line and thought to share with you guys, just to cheer up ...*
> 
> give me my grant, give me my right,
> or i'll definitely put up a fight,
> i'll write you, i'll mail you,
> i'll call you, i'll argue,
> this grant is my future, just don't play with it,
> i'm here waiting, just don't lay on it
> give me give me, don't make me wait
> it's already been some months, why being so late
> i'm hanging by the thread, counting the days,
> you were over there, enjoying the holidays,
> eating some BBQ, drinking the wine,
> while i'm here praying, hope everything's fine,
> when will the inbox show me, you've got the grant mate,
> now don't have to wake early or to sleep late,
> go fulfil your future, shine like the moon,
> today's other people's day, mine will be soon
> Yo ......


Great !! I am pretty happy with the fact that I am not the only one suffering from this tension !! But insha Allah someday it will just be a past story and good memories !


----------



## qasimkhan123

zebust said:


> I was contacted by skilled support on 3rd December for explaining gaps in employment and studies.
> 
> The skill Officer also asked me about updated resume, because I had switched job (after lodging visa application) and he wanted me to update my resume with information about my new employer.
> 
> 
> I have received my Grant TODAY!!! you can take my case as example.


Thanks brother for your kind response and information provided. It can be useful for many curious people like me


----------



## gaus

indergreat said:


> *Since everyone is turning philosopher or poet in wait of the grant, I became rapper this morning ... wrote few line and thought to share with you guys, just to cheer up ...*
> 
> give me my grant, give me my right,
> or i'll definitely put up a fight,
> i'll write you, i'll mail you,
> i'll call you, i'll argue,
> this grant is my future, just don't play with it,
> i'm here waiting, just don't lay on it
> give me give me, don't make me wait
> it's already been some months, why being so late
> i'm hanging by the thread, counting the days,
> you were over there, enjoying the holidays,
> eating some BBQ, drinking the wine,
> while i'm here praying, hope everything's fine,
> when will the inbox show me, you've got the grant mate,
> now don't have to wake early or to sleep late,
> go fulfil your future, shine like the moon,
> today's other people's day, mine will be soon
> Yo ......



SUPER LIKE... you got talent man! 263111... that's a wrong job code for you


----------



## gaus

Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> this is a software glitch. many members came across this including me.
> 
> I submitted a online Update Us-Incorrect Answer. However, some of the folks kept quite. Better, go for Update Us-Incorrect Answer in your immi account.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas



Yeah! I also faced the issue... and used the update us link to send the info.


----------



## goodtimes

Hi All,

Nothing much to do, except wait for the grant. So here's me trying to find out if anyone else on this thread has the same case officer as I have, just for fun. Please note, I have been assigned a GSM Visa Processing Officer from GSM Adelaide. 

It might not be OK to mention the name of the Visa Processing Officer here but I can tell you that her initials are S-j.T.. So, has anyone else been assigned the same officer? Her Position Number is XXXXX828.

Look forward to hearing from you. All the best.

Cheers,
GT


----------



## sameerb

indergreat said:


> *Since everyone is turning philosopher or poet in wait of the grant, I became rapper this morning ... wrote few line and thought to share with you guys, just to cheer up ...*
> 
> give me my grant, give me my right,
> or i'll definitely put up a fight,
> i'll write you, i'll mail you,
> i'll call you, i'll argue,
> this grant is my future, just don't play with it,
> i'm here waiting, just don't lay on it
> give me give me, don't make me wait
> it's already been some months, why being so late
> i'm hanging by the thread, counting the days,
> you were over there, enjoying the holidays,
> eating some BBQ, drinking the wine,
> while i'm here praying, hope everything's fine,
> when will the inbox show me, you've got the grant mate,
> now don't have to wake early or to sleep late,
> go fulfil your future, shine like the moon,
> today's other people's day, mine will be soon
> Yo ......


Awesome!! Mr. Rapper 
BTW @ Everyone. It is a great coincidence that I landed on this forum where I have found a lot of cool, cooperative and amazing people sailing on the same boat as mine.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

indergreat said:


> *Since everyone is turning philosopher or poet in wait of the grant, I became rapper this morning ... wrote few line and thought to share with you guys, just to cheer up ...*
> 
> give me my grant, give me my right,
> or i'll definitely put up a fight,
> i'll write you, i'll mail you,
> i'll call you, i'll argue,
> this grant is my future, just don't play with it,
> i'm here waiting, just don't lay on it
> give me give me, don't make me wait
> it's already been some months, why being so late
> i'm hanging by the thread, counting the days,
> you were over there, enjoying the holidays,
> eating some BBQ, drinking the wine,
> while i'm here praying, hope everything's fine,
> when will the inbox show me, you've got the grant mate,
> now don't have to wake early or to sleep late,
> go fulfil your future, shine like the moon,
> today's other people's day, mine will be soon
> Yo ......



Wow mate, amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amarjagadish

ahmad_azab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been granted my Permanent Residence today . Wishing everyone the best of luck.
> 
> I have a small question please, when am I eligible to get my citizenship now? I have arrived Australia in April 2012 and finished my studies in August 2015. Since then, I have been in my country for a vacation. How long left for me to get my citizenship now?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ahmad


Congrats for the Grant..
As you have lived in Aus for more than three years...after living one year with PR in the country.. U can apply for Citizenship.


----------



## lahmstanley

Hi, i'm considering sponsoring my relative in the 189 visa. I saw this in the website as a requirement for the dependent. 
they do not have a spouse or de facto partner
they usually live with you
they are wholly or substantially reliant on your financial support for their basic living needs (food, shelter and clothing)
they are more reliant on you for support than on any other person or source

My questions are:
1) because I live abroad? Does that disqualify him because they don't live with me ?
2) i've been sending money, but i don't have the western union receipts, do I need to have documents with my names on them or do receipts like school fees receipts and house rent suffice ?

Thanx, guys. 
Any info will be very helpful. 


they have relied on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your applicatio


----------



## arun32

Hi Experts,

I got a query,

Will DIBP sort our application for CO assignment or direct grant, on the basis of our Points:confused2:


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

arun32 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I got a query,
> 
> 
> 
> Will DIBP sort our application for CO assignment or direct grant, on the basis of our Points:confused2:



I do not thinks thats how they do it, it is probably based on the documents you have submitted and the data you have provided in them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bharathjangam

got CO allocated today for some document, I am going to provide to tomorrow. So after that, is there any mandatory time period is there, till then they will not touch my case ?


----------



## KeeDa

bharathjangam said:


> got CO allocated today for some document, I am going to provide to tomorrow. So after that, is there any mandatory time period is there, till then they will not touch my case ?


There is no such rule to it. We've seen gaurav's case who got the grant after 14 hours since he uploaded the requested document, someone (not reported to the forum yet I think) whose timeline says "RC 22/12/2015, Granted: 14/01/2016", while there are some who are waiting since 50+ days now.


----------



## Vinvid

indergreat said:


> *Since everyone is turning philosopher or poet in wait of the grant, I became rapper this morning ... wrote few line and thought to share with you guys, just to cheer up ...*
> 
> give me my grant, give me my right,
> or i'll definitely put up a fight,
> i'll write you, i'll mail you,
> i'll call you, i'll argue,
> this grant is my future, just don't play with it,
> i'm here waiting, just don't lay on it
> give me give me, don't make me wait
> it's already been some months, why being so late
> i'm hanging by the thread, counting the days,
> you were over there, enjoying the holidays,
> eating some BBQ, drinking the wine,
> while i'm here praying, hope everything's fine,
> when will the inbox show me, you've got the grant mate,
> now don't have to wake early or to sleep late,
> go fulfil your future, shine like the moon,
> today's other people's day, mine will be soon
> Yo ......





Awesome !!!... nice work !!...


----------



## ssahoo3

Hi,

I had submitted my EOI for 189 under 261312 developer programmer on 02/12/2015 with 60 points.

When can i expect (Month) to get the Invitation. Any idea guys ?

Thanks,
Sourav


----------



## Ktoda

ahmad_azab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been granted my Permanent Residence today . Wishing everyone the best of luck.
> 
> I have a small question please, when am I eligible to get my citizenship now? I have arrived Australia in April 2012 and finished my studies in August 2015. Since then, I have been in my country for a vacation. How long left for me to get my citizenship now?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ahmad


Wow...Congratulations Ahmad.. All the best for your next steps


----------



## wolfskin

indergreat said:


> *Since everyone is turning philosopher or poet in wait of the grant, I became rapper this morning ... wrote few line and thought to share with you guys, just to cheer up ...*
> 
> give me my grant, give me my right,
> or i'll definitely put up a fight,
> i'll write you, i'll mail you,
> i'll call you, i'll argue,
> this grant is my future, just don't play with it,
> i'm here waiting, just don't lay on it
> give me give me, don't make me wait
> it's already been some months, why being so late
> i'm hanging by the thread, counting the days,
> you were over there, enjoying the holidays,
> eating some BBQ, drinking the wine,
> while i'm here praying, hope everything's fine,
> when will the inbox show me, you've got the grant mate,
> now don't have to wake early or to sleep late,
> go fulfil your future, shine like the moon,
> today's other people's day, mine will be soon
> Yo ......











Yo !!!Yo !!!Yo !!!
Cool Bro, CooL .. keep going on... nice work.


----------



## Ktoda

sandipgp said:


> Ktoda.. Dont worry about IED. Once you get a grant send a mail to DIBP with valid reasons they will waive of IED requirements for you.


Yea Sandip even I thought the same. I presume the CO also might be checking my case very closely as per the timelines of Visa Lodge which is on Mar 2015 and kept on hold till Nov 2015 due to baby addition. My PCC & Meds are expiring by Feb & Mar2016 and I requested the CO in mail to please consider new born baby travelling conditions. However, CO replied he will provide a notice along with notification letter incase if I didn't meet the IED. few cases where I heard, they got the IED with less than 2 weeks of time for his wife, kid and himself. CO decides my case and hoping +vely for that he understands my situation too


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Ktoda said:


> Yea Sandip even I thought the same. I presume the CO also might be checking my case very closely as per the timelines of Visa Lodge which is on Mar 2015 and kept on hold till Nov 2015 due to baby addition. My PCC & Meds are expiring by Feb & Mar2016 and I requested the CO in mail to please consider new born baby travelling conditions. However, CO replied he will provide a notice along with notification letter incase if I didn't meet the IED. few cases where I heard, they got the IED with less than 2 weeks of time for his wife, kid and himself. CO decides my case and hoping +vely for that he understands my situation too


The guys at DIBP seem pretty decent sorts, I'm sure they have some degree of leeway to make life as easy for you as possible, mate.

Fingers crossed for you. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hilles19

Thanks for every one in this forum 
Im used to read every topics but without write .
Anyway 
I got my Grant visa today 
Software E . 70 points
Pte 1.9.2015
IOE 20.9.2015
SUBMIT APP 26.10.2015
CO ALLC 10.11.2015. JUST MEDICAL 
VISA GRANT N 14.1.2016

WWWWOWWWW
IM VERY HAPPY 
GOOD LUCK FOR EVERY STILL WAITING


----------



## arun32

bharathjangam said:


> got CO allocated today for some document, I am going to provide to tomorrow. So after that, is there any mandatory time period is there, till then they will not touch my case ?


Hi Bharath,

Congrats for CO allocation...

When did you lodged your visa, I guess it was sometime near my visa lodge date ...
Just wanted to calculate when a CO will get allocated to me


Thanks in advance


----------



## Kaiser88

Hi All,

I'm new to the forum. I'm looking to get a 189 visa and I'm starting the process now. I've had an initial discussion with a visa agent who has stated that I'll acquire 60 points. My question is: Is it recommended to get a visa agent to apply for the visa on your behalf or go direct to the department of immigration? I've been quoted a cost of approx £2400 for the visa agent alone. Is it worth it?

Thanks in advance

Karl


----------



## azh

Kaiser88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. I'm looking to get a 189 visa and I'm starting the process now. I've had an initial discussion with a visa agent who has stated that I'll acquire 60 points. My question is: Is it recommended to get a visa agent to apply for the visa on your behalf or go direct to the department of immigration? I've been quoted a cost of approx £2400 for the visa agent alone. Is it worth it?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Karl



Unless you know exactly what your doing I would recommend an agent. Your quote of £2400 however, I would not recommend.


----------



## Ktoda

Hilles19 said:


> Thanks for every one in this forum
> Im used to read every topics but without write .
> Anyway
> I got my Grant visa today
> Software E . 70 points
> Pte 1.9.2015
> IOE 20.9.2015
> SUBMIT APP 26.10.2015
> CO ALLC 10.11.2015. JUST MEDICAL
> VISA GRANT N 14.1.2016
> 
> WWWWOWWWW
> IM VERY HAPPY
> GOOD LUCK FOR EVERY STILL WAITING


That's a great news Hilles. All the best for your next steps


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Kaiser88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. I'm looking to get a 189 visa and I'm starting the process now. I've had an initial discussion with a visa agent who has stated that I'll acquire 60 points. My question is: Is it recommended to get a visa agent to apply for the visa on your behalf or go direct to the department of immigration? I've been quoted a cost of approx £2400 for the visa agent alone. Is it worth it?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Karl


Didn't touch an agent, mate. Wouldn't dream of it.

Read through the forms methodically, and I would be surprised if anyone didn't find the process disturbingly straightforward (caveated by having fluent English and a smidgeon of intelligence).

Save the £2400: better spent at Hotel du Vin.


----------



## gaus

Ktoda said:


> Yea Sandip even I thought the same. I presume the CO also might be checking my case very closely as per the timelines of Visa Lodge which is on Mar 2015 and kept on hold till Nov 2015 due to baby addition. My PCC & Meds are expiring by Feb & Mar2016 and I requested the CO in mail to please consider new born baby travelling conditions. However, CO replied he will provide a notice along with notification letter incase if I didn't meet the IED. few cases where I heard, they got the IED with less than 2 weeks of time for his wife, kid and himself. CO decides my case and hoping +vely for that he understands my situation too


Don't worry it will all work out! All the best!


----------



## gaus

ScotDownUnder said:


> Didn't touch an agent, mate. Wouldn't dream of it.
> 
> Read through the forms methodically, and I would be surprised if anyone didn't find the process disturbingly straightforward (caveated by having fluent English and a smidgeon of intelligence).
> 
> Save the £2400: better spent at Hotel du Vin.


I agree with Scot. No disrespect to the agents and some of them may be doing a wonderful job and are also contributing to forums, but i went on my own after discussing with atleast 4 agents. So long as you know how to use computer, follow hyperlinks, read instructions, and can use google... you can save the money. 

People on the forum are very helpful, incase you don't have a complication in your case I guess you should go on your own. No agent will help you arrange the documents. They'll just guide you on what documents you need which you can get from the DIBP site and in this forum.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

I'm in Bristol, just down the road from lovely old Hampshire (where my grandmother-in-law lives). Buy me a few Starbucks and I'll guide you through filling in the bloody forms, mate.

Don't waste that kind of money when you don't need to!


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Hilles19 said:


> Thanks for every one in this forum
> Im used to read every topics but without write .
> Anyway
> I got my Grant visa today
> Software E . 70 points
> Pte 1.9.2015
> IOE 20.9.2015
> SUBMIT APP 26.10.2015
> CO ALLC 10.11.2015. JUST MEDICAL
> VISA GRANT N 14.1.2016
> 
> WWWWOWWWW
> IM VERY HAPPY
> GOOD LUCK FOR EVERY STILL WAITING


Congratulations and all the very best


----------



## azh

ScotDownUnder said:


> I'm in Bristol, just down the road from lovely old Hampshire (where my grandmother-in-law lives). Buy me a few Starbucks and I'll guide you through filling in the bloody forms, mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't waste that kind of money when you don't need to!



The more I think about it, the more I agree with you. All my agent did was tell me what and when I had to gather paper work.. Having done that now, I feel I could probably of done it on my own but I feared making a mistake. Easy to say that now tho. If I get my visa granted then as far as I'm concerned, the agent was worth it anyway.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

azh said:


> The more I think about it, the more I agree with you. All my agent did was tell me what and when I had to gather paper work.. Having done that now, I feel I could probably of done it on my own but I feared making a mistake. Easy to say that now tho. If I get my visa granted then as far as I'm concerned, the agent was worth it anyway.


Each to their own: I'm just a hell of a skinflint when it comes to parting with my Sterling.


----------



## Kaiser88

ScotDownUnder said:


> I'm in Bristol, just down the road from lovely old Hampshire (where my grandmother-in-law lives). Buy me a few Starbucks and I'll guide you through filling in the bloody forms, mate.
> 
> Don't waste that kind of money when you don't need to!


Thanks all for the responses! I could certainly put that money towards something for myself! 

I think I'll go ahead and start the process over the weekend. 

One question I do have in advance is what evidence do they accept for defacto partners?

We're engaged, have been living together for 2 years but we do not have a joint bank account and house etc is in my name since we met after I bought the place.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Kaiser88 said:


> Thanks all for the responses! I could certainly put that money towards something for myself!
> 
> I think I'll go ahead and start the process over the weekend.
> 
> One question I do have in advance is what evidence do they accept for defacto partners?
> 
> We're engaged, have been living together for 2 years but we do not have a joint bank account and house etc is in my name since we met after I bought the place.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Afraid on the de facto front I'll be little use. Any evidence of joint bills of any sort? Holiday receipts? 

Forum members: has anyone been through the de facto proving process (if possible, specifically for the UK)?


----------



## vinc

Kaiser88 said:


> One question I do have in advance is what evidence do they accept for defacto partners?


For a de facto relationship, view the attached file. You can find all the possible documents which can be used for proving your relationship. The file has been downloaded from DIBP's website. 
Cheers bro


----------



## sai438

KeeDa said:


> Congrats Sai.
> 
> Can you let us know some more details about verification? I get this question a lot: about whether employment verification will happen with ex-employers, and so would like to know- was it from both current as well as previous employers, or just the previous one? How many years did you serve with the current employer and how many with the previous one?
> 
> Thanks,


My Ex-employer got an email regarding my employment whether its correct and the HR replied yes.

I was with the organization for almost 9 years with previous and current one just 3 months.

-sai


----------



## Kat272

Kaiser88 said:


> Thanks all for the responses! I could certainly put that money towards something for myself!
> 
> I think I'll go ahead and start the process over the weekend.
> 
> One question I do have in advance is what evidence do they accept for defacto partners?
> 
> We're engaged, have been living together for 2 years but we do not have a joint bank account and house etc is in my name since we met after I bought the place.
> 
> Thanks in advance


As you first need to assess your skill anyways, which takes at least couple of months then now is the time to create the joint bank account, register the relationship (even though you plan to marry later), collect all the bills and wedding or other invitations and plain tickets etc with your both names on it or even envelopes and documents with the same address to prove you have sharing the life. Also if you lodge the visa collect statements from friends, parents etc and photos together. Gifts for each other, concert tickets - anything you did together. we also wrote the statements ourselves about how we met and living arrangements and future plans, how we support each other financially, physically and emotionally (a bit intimate I know, but that's what they ask). Even if you share a car or anything, just go through all your stuff wondering does it support your case and start creating evidence. we traveled and took selfies the whole year and after 3 months together had joint account which normally ppl never do


----------



## Antimatter

Hey Guys,

One of my friend who applied for 189 Visa on 22nd Dec, as an onshore applicant, with 65 Points (Network Engineer), got a Direct Grant today. (He is not on myimmitracker)

I am trying to figure out how they decide which applications to open first. I, myself, applied on the 8th December (System Analyst) with 75 points. I have attached every possible thing they can ask for (Medicals, PCC, Form 80, 1221).

Does anyone have any insight to share regarding this?


----------



## mmon

ahmad_azab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been granted my Permanent Residence today . Wishing everyone the best of luck.
> 
> I have a small question please, when am I eligible to get my citizenship now? I have arrived Australia in April 2012 and finished my studies in August 2015. Since then, I have been in my country for a vacation. How long left for me to get my citizenship now?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ahmad


Congrats! As for the citizenship, you would have been eligible for it next year (1 year after your PR) but since you went back to your country in august 2015 and spent more than 3 months abroad, your 4 years will reset, thus you will need to wait 4 more years from the day you re-enter Australia.


----------



## Antimatter

Kaiser88 said:


> Thanks all for the responses! I could certainly put that money towards something for myself!
> 
> I think I'll go ahead and start the process over the weekend.
> 
> One question I do have in advance is what evidence do they accept for defacto partners?
> 
> We're engaged, have been living together for 2 years but we do not have a joint bank account and house etc is in my name since we met after I bought the place.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I had my girlfriend apply for a defacto visa on my TR visa. We hired an immigration lawyer for this. We had to show our photos, house bills, rental agreements (if staying together), the story of how we started a relationship, and 4 testimonials from Australian Citizens or Permanent Residents. This was because we were in Australia.

Since you are already engaged, an official document providing evidence of engagement should be quite good.


----------



## wolfskin

Am I interpreting THIS in a right way, i.e. 190 category VISA application is on more priority as compared to 189 category VISA


----------



## ravinain

*Form 80*

I have checked on immi site and not found form 80 in the document checklist.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

Can anyone let me know, is it mandatory to fill Form 80? If it is, where it has mentioned?


----------



## wolfskin

ravinain said:


> I have checked on immi site and not found form 80 in the document checklist.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> 
> Can anyone let me know, is it mandatory to fill Form 80? If it is, where it has mentioned?


That's not mandatory, candidates upload the form 80 anticipating that would be request by CO and by doing that candidates save time which would otherwise create a minimum 28 days delay. No harm in uploading the form.


----------



## Antimatter

Antimatter said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> One of my friend who applied for 189 Visa on 22nd Dec, as an onshore applicant, with 65 Points (Network Engineer), got a Direct Grant today. (He is not on myimmitracker)
> 
> I am trying to figure out how they decide which applications to open first. I, myself, applied on the 8th December (System Analyst) with 75 points. I have attached every possible thing they can ask for (Medicals, PCC, Form 80, 1221).
> 
> Does anyone have any insight to share regarding this?


Nevermind, I got my Direct Grant moments after I posted the previous message. Feeling :first:


----------



## Rabbahs

Antimatter said:


> Nevermind, I got my Direct Grant moments after I posted the previous message. Feeling :first:


Congrats man !


----------



## Majician

Antimatter said:


> Nevermind, I got my Direct Grant moments after I posted the previous message. Feeling :first:


Congrats ! Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Antimatter said:


> Nevermind, I got my Direct Grant moments after I posted the previous message. Feeling :first:


Congratulations and the all the best.


----------



## gaus

Hilles19 said:


> Thanks for every one in this forum
> Im used to read every topics but without write .
> Anyway
> I got my Grant visa today
> Software E . 70 points
> Pte 1.9.2015
> IOE 20.9.2015
> SUBMIT APP 26.10.2015
> CO ALLC 10.11.2015. JUST MEDICAL
> VISA GRANT N 14.1.2016
> 
> WWWWOWWWW
> IM VERY HAPPY
> GOOD LUCK FOR EVERY STILL WAITING


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## gaus

Antimatter said:


> Nevermind, I got my Direct Grant moments after I posted the previous message. Feeling :first:


Congratulations!!! All the best!


----------



## Antimatter

Majician said:


> Congrats ! Adelaide or Brisbane?


I believe it was the Brisbane team. I updated my record on myimmitracker.com. It's under the same name as my ID.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## 7886

Hey everyone ,

I am sailing in the same boat as you all. Was contacted by CO on 11 Nov 2015 completed the requested documents by 19 Nov 2015 , haven't heard after that from the deptt. 

189 Visa (Registered Nurse - 254499)
EOI applied - 08 Aug 2015
Invitation received - 23 Oct 2015 
Visa applied - 30 Oct 2015 
CO contacted - 11 Nov 2015 
Submitted documents - 19 Nov 2015 

Haven't heard anything after that from the CO, can anyone please throw some light over this.When can i expect something +ve ......................

Waiting eagerly..........


----------



## ndhal

Antimatter said:


> Nevermind, I got my Direct Grant moments after I posted the previous message. Feeling :first:



Congrats!!!enjoy ur day!!!


----------



## mmon

ravinain said:


> I have checked on immi site and not found form 80 in the document checklist.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> 
> Can anyone let me know, is it mandatory to fill Form 80? If it is, where it has mentioned?


Read the section under *"Achieving a faster visa decision"*

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Hope it helps.


----------



## mmon

wolfskin said:


> Am I interpreting THIS in a right way, i.e. 190 category VISA application is on more priority as compared to 189 category VISA


Read the section under *"GSM SkillSelect allocation information"*

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

From my understanding, apparently 190 is a higher priority, however, it's not necessary the case all the time according to the link above. *"This means that when necessary applications in Priority Group 4 may be allocated ahead of Priority Group 3."*


----------



## ndhal

mmon said:


> Read the section under *"GSM SkillSelect allocation information"*
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> From my understanding, apparently 190 is a higher priority, however, it's not necessary the case all the time according to the link above. *"This means that when necessary applications in Priority Group 4 may be allocated ahead of Priority Group 3."*


I just checked the link shared.....what is priority group 3 and 4
is 189 -priority group 3 and 190-(priority group-4).How it is defined


----------



## haisergeant

mmon said:


> Read the section under *"Achieving a faster visa decision"*
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> Hope it helps.


According to the link, that means after visa lodgement, it will be assigned to a CO within 2 weeks to request more information (if the application cannot be finalised). So in my case, my lodgement date is 23/12, more than 2 weeks, it means that my application is currently processing?

Am I right?


----------



## rameezsh1

Hello Guys,

I have a doubt. When you apply for Bridging visa B and go overseas for a specified period of time, does the CO puts your application on hold or they still process it? I have heard stories that they put your application on hold once you leave the country until you return. 
Please share your experience if anyone has gone through this process. I am going overseas in March and not sure if I would get my grant before that. So have to plan things ahead to avoid this situation. Your responses would really help.
Regards,
Rameez


----------



## skurani

Congrats mate!!


----------



## rahulraju2008

haisergeant said:


> According to the link, that means after visa lodgement, it will be assigned to a CO within 2 weeks to request more information (if the application cannot be finalised). So in my case, my lodgement date is 23/12, more than 2 weeks, it means that my application is currently processing?
> 
> Am I right?


No, I think the link states that you will get an email within 2 weeks from the date of allocation to the processing group(CO). It doesn't state when it will get allocated.


----------



## mmon

ndhal said:


> I just checked the link shared.....what is priority group 3 and 4
> is 189 -priority group 3 and 190-(priority group-4).How it is defined


190 priority group 3, 189 priority group 4, 489 is considered both (I guess it's based on the applicants case.)


----------



## mmon

haisergeant said:


> According to the link, that means after visa lodgement, it will be assigned to a CO within 2 weeks to request more information (if the application cannot be finalised). So in my case, my lodgement date is 23/12, more than 2 weeks, it means that my application is currently processing?
> 
> Am I right?


No, the Normal trend is that you will get allocated a CO within 3-4 weeks, the website states that if and only once the officer has been allocated and your application hasn't been finalized, you will get notified about that within 2 weeks.


----------



## ravinain

mmon said:


> Read the section under "Achieving a faster visa decision"
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> Hope it helps.


Two years back my brother applied the same visa which I have applied and got it without submitting form 80. He was in Australia then. Also, one of my friends applied for same visa and got it without filling the form 80. She got the visa too and she applied from India only


----------



## naga_me87

To all the people waiting for their grants after the lodgement/CO contact.

I know how frustrating it is to wait 

I started to do few things to come out of this frustration...May these TIPs might help you as well 

1. Started meditation to get more patience 

2. I have seen some improvement since two days. I am not refreshing my mail box often now 

3. Decided to check my mail box only twice a day  Department works only between 9 AM to 4 PM so there is no way you can get grants while the CO's are sleepping 

4. Decided to wait patiently till the SLA of 3 months is over. I know calling DIBP or emailing them about status before this is of no use. They just ignore 

5. Started thinking/planning about "What after I get the grant". like Job hunts, up-scaling skills etc :juggle:

Any more TIPS, your welcome


----------



## Simeono34

Guys I got my grant today, super happy... God is good!!!!! Also got a full time job! Double blessing. Onshore applicant.. 190 NSW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhal

naga_me87 said:


> To all the people waiting for their grants after the lodgement/CO contact.
> 
> I know how frustrating it is to wait
> 
> I started to do few things to come out of this frustration...May these TIPs might help you as well
> 
> 1. Started meditation to get more patience
> 
> 2. I have seen some improvement since two days. I am not refreshing my mail box often now
> 
> 3. Decided to check my mail box only twice a day  Department works only between 9 AM to 4 PM so there is no way you can get grants while the CO's are sleepping
> 
> 4. Decided to wait patiently till the SLA of 3 months is over. I know calling DIBP or emailing them about status before this is of no use. They just ignore
> 
> 5. Started thinking/planning about "What after I get the grant". like Job hunts, up-scaling skills etc :juggle:
> 
> Any more TIPS, your welcome


Thats what we all need to do....be happy and enjoy the time with family,friends here...keep oneself preoccupied with work so that day passes easily


----------



## naga_me87

Simeono34 said:


> Guys I got my grant today, super happy... God is good!!!!! Also got a full time job! Double blessing. Onshore applicant.. 190 NSW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God is always good as usual 

Congrats for the grant


----------



## deepgill

ndhal said:


> Thats what we all need to do....be happy and enjoy the time with family,friends here...keep oneself preoccupied with work so that day passes easily


You are rite mates.. I always say enjoy your present, don't take tension and stress.Whatever is allotted can't be blotted. Grant will come on its own time.GOD knows better than us just have faith and wait patiently.
As i am facing many obstacles in my case because of my stupid agent but still hope one day GOD fulfill my wish. Do your work and leave the result on GOD.


----------



## indergreat

Antimatter said:


> Nevermind, I got my Direct Grant moments after I posted the previous message. Feeling :first:





Hilles19 said:


> Thanks for every one in this forum
> Im used to read every topics but without write .
> Anyway
> I got my Grant visa today
> Software E . 70 points
> Pte 1.9.2015
> IOE 20.9.2015
> SUBMIT APP 26.10.2015
> CO ALLC 10.11.2015. JUST MEDICAL
> VISA GRANT N 14.1.2016
> 
> WWWWOWWWW
> IM VERY HAPPY
> GOOD LUCK FOR EVERY STILL WAITING





Simeono34 said:


> Guys I got my grant today, super happy... God is good!!!!! Also got a full time job! Double blessing. Onshore applicant.. 190 NSW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratz guys ... All the best for future ......


----------



## Abch

Hi 

Which doc type should be selected while uploading the bank statements for 189 visa.
Appreciate your help

Thanks


----------



## ndhal

indergreat said:


> Congratz guys ... All the best for future ......


Congrats to everyone who got grants todayenjoy


----------



## sai438

Simeono34 said:


> Guys I got my grant today, super happy... God is good!!!!! Also got a full time job! Double blessing. Onshore applicant.. 190 NSW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Simone. All the best future.


----------



## Abch

Hi Sai,

Can you help me with this query.
DO you know which document type should we select for the Bank Statement upload.

its bit confusing


----------



## mmon

ravinain said:


> Two years back my brother applied the same visa which I have applied and got it without submitting form 80. He was in Australia then. Also, one of my friends applied for same visa and got it without filling the form 80. She got the visa too and she applied from India only


My friend too got it without submitted neither form. This isn't a requirement otherwise it would have been from the checklist, however its just to cut down the time for CO and get direct grant in case you are required to upload them.


----------



## andreyx108b

Congratulation with the grants guys!)))


----------



## Abch

Hi Kitkat,
Under which document type did you upload your bank statements.Please help me 

Thanks!


----------



## Simeono34

Thank you so much.. Applied on 17/12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sifat.civil

HI guys..

Its been quite a few time after my verification.. dont know whats going on still.. after vacation it seems the process is little sluggish ... any update guys??


----------



## tt2

Hilles19 said:


> Thanks for every one in this forum
> Im used to read every topics but without write .
> Anyway
> I got my Grant visa today
> Software E . 70 points
> Pte 1.9.2015
> IOE 20.9.2015
> SUBMIT APP 26.10.2015
> CO ALLC 10.11.2015. JUST MEDICAL
> VISA GRANT N 14.1.2016
> 
> WWWWOWWWW
> IM VERY HAPPY
> GOOD LUCK FOR EVERY STILL WAITING


Congratulations Hilles


----------



## sai438

Abch said:


> Hi Sai,
> 
> Can you help me with this query.
> DO you know which document type should we select for the Bank Statement upload.
> 
> its bit confusing


I did not upload bank statement because there were lot of pages to it and size was big.

I uploaded Form 16s (Tax document) and payslips (Pay slip). If you have these don't worry about bank statement but keep it with you until CO asks for it.

Let me if you need anything, happy to help you.


----------



## tt2

sifat.civil said:


> HI guys..
> 
> Its been quite a few time after my verification.. dont know whats going on still.. after vacation it seems the process is little sluggish ... any update guys??


They are really slow now snail pace.


----------



## KeeDa

Abch said:


> Hi Kitkat,
> Under which document type did you upload your bank statements.Please help me
> 
> Thanks!


I prepared one of my employment pdf as a mix of payslips and bank statements (just pages showing salary credit line) and uploaded this pdf under category "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" subcategory "Payslip"


----------



## sameerb

Good Morning Guys,

About uploading CV/Resume. Is it essential to upload CV in immi account. If Yes, did you guys mention job reference in the CV?

Note: I haven't been assigned CO yet.


Regards,
Sameer Berlas


----------



## Cgarik

Sensitive

Dear xxx,



Thank-you for your email. Your case is still undergoing routine processing and a case officer will be in touch with you again in due course. At this stage there is nothing else that you are required to do apart from the already sent request for



English - 2xxxx PTE xx/xx/2015 Proficient Requested - release the Results

Complete [PA] Form 80


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

One more week gone without my grant, hope for the best in the next week, the wait continues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bharathi039

KeeDa said:


> I prepared one of my employment pdf as a mix of payslips and bank statements (just pages showing salary credit line) and uploaded this pdf under category "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" subcategory "Payslip"


Hello Keeda/Others,

Is it fine that we break up the Bank statement PDF into pages and just upload the page with transaction that is showing Salary Credit? I believe we don't need to upload the complete statement which will have 4-5 pages that CO will not be interested with!!

Also, I dont have monthly payslips/tax returns for my initial 2 years of employment(which is irrelevant), but I do have bank statements. In this case does one statement per quarter suffice or I got to upload statement for each month?

BTW, does CO asks for enough evidence for job period claimed as 'Irrelevant' as well?


Please clarify..


----------



## haisergeant

vybhavkmadadi said:


> One more week gone without my grant, hope for the best in the next week, the wait continues
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You submitted the first week of October, now over 3 months after lodgement date and over 28 days after CO contact, still no information from them. Did you make any call?


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

haisergeant said:


> You submitted the first week of October, now over 3 months after lodgement date and over 28 days after CO contact, still no information from them. Did you make any call?



Yes, i have called them twice already, they say that they cannot give me a time line and that my application is being processed now. They also said that my assessment is already done. Don't know why this delay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Guys got a grant this morning!)

ICT BA 261111
Applied 20/10/15
CO contact 18/11/15
Grant 15/01/16

No points for work experience claimed


----------



## KeeDa

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> CO contact 18/11/15
> Grant 15/01/16
> 
> No points for work experience claimed


:cheer2:


----------



## haisergeant

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Yes, i have called them twice already, they say that they cannot give me a time line and that my application is being processed now. They also said that my assessment is already done. Don't know why this delay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So in my case, I have to expect the result around end of March or April.  such a long wait.

P/S congrats Andrey, party time


----------



## KeeDa

bharathi039 said:


> Hello Keeda,
> 
> Is it fine that we break up the Bank statement PDF into pages and just upload the page with transaction that is showing Salary Credit? I believe we don't need to upload the complete statement which will have 4-5 pages that CO will not be interested with!!
> 
> Also, I dont have monthly payslips/tax returns for my initial 2 years of employment(which is irrelevant), but I do have bank statements. In this case does one statement per quarter suffice or I got to upload statement for each month?
> 
> BTW, does CO asks for enough evidence for job period claimed as 'Irrelevant' as well?
> 
> 
> Please clarify..


Bharathi,

Just pages with salary credit info suffice. I and many others have done this and were not asked for anything else.

A quarterly bank statement and payslip should work out just fine. There is no documented guideline for this, but from experience shared here, we know that quarterly statements have worked out well for most. The objective is to prove continued skilled employment at a professional level (i.e. paid) for the period you have claimed points for.

No, never heard them asking for any documents from the irrelevant period.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> CO contact 18/11/15
> Grant 15/01/16
> 
> No points for work experience claimed



Congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tt2

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> CO contact 18/11/15
> Grant 15/01/16
> 
> No points for work experience claimed


Congratulations andreyx, great way to start the weekend.


----------



## skurani

Congratulations Simone34!!


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

Cgarik said:


> Sensitive
> 
> Dear xxx,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you for your email. Your case is still undergoing routine processing and a case officer will be in touch with you again in due course. At this stage there is nothing else that you are required to do apart from the already sent request for
> 
> 
> 
> English - 2xxxx PTE xx/xx/2015 Proficient Requested - release the Results
> 
> Complete [PA] Form 80


Hi cgarik, from which address did you get this email... Is it skill. support @border... 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> CO contact 18/11/15
> Grant 15/01/16
> 
> No points for work experience claimed


Waooooooo... Congrats dear... I am really happy for you... People like you who are always ahead in supporting people are always blessed.... Best of luck for future 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Thanks a lot brothers and sisters!)) thank u so much for support))) and kind words))


----------



## itsme121ab

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> CO contact 18/11/15
> Grant 15/01/16
> 
> No points for work experience claimed


Many congratulations Andrey


----------



## ndhal

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> CO contact 18/11/15
> Grant 15/01/16
> 
> No points for work experience claimed


Congrats...enjoy ur day!!!


----------



## sachin_noida

Someone is getting grant in 20 days and some have to wait for 3-4 months. Lot of variation. Now, I don.t know what will be my timeline for grant.

261311|EOI - 01 MAY 15| Invitaion - Sep 7|Didnt apply|2nd Invitation 23 Nov|Lodged 1-DEC-15|CO-11-DEC-15|Document upload 12-DEC-15|PCC - 14-DEC-15|Medical 16-DEC-15|SPOUSE PCC -04-JAN-16|GRANT -??

Any Suggestions or guesses??


----------



## gd2015

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> CO contact 18/11/15
> Grant 15/01/16
> 
> No points for work experience claimed


Many many congrats Andrey. Party time for you. 
Do remain active on the forum.  Your insights are very helpful.


----------



## Gul007

*Passport Expiry*

Hi everybody. 
My passport is going to expire in June 2016. What you guys recommend, should I get new passport and should send to my visa officer or should wait for decision ?

Still waiting for any response from CO from a long time. . . Any idea... how long it can take more ????


261311|Lodged 9-SEP-15|CO-23-OCT-15|Document upload (80,1221,PCC) 11-NOV-15|GRANT -??


----------



## seledi

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> CO contact 18/11/15
> Grant 15/01/16
> 
> No points for work experience claimed



Congrats


----------



## deepgill

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> CO contact 18/11/15
> Grant 15/01/16
> 
> No points for work experience claimed


Congratulations... Andreyx. Wish you all the best for your future.


----------



## faizan93

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> CO contact 18/11/15
> Grant 15/01/16
> 
> No points for work experience claimed


congrats bro. soo happy for you. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Guys thanks a lot! i am not leaving anywhere - i am stuck in this forum with my: please update the tracker ))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## cpau

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> CO contact 18/11/15
> Grant 15/01/16
> 
> No points for work experience claimed


Congrats Andrey!


----------



## faizan93

andreyx108b said:


> Guys thanks a lot! i am not leaving anywhere - i am stuck in this forum with my: please update the tracker ))))))))))))))))))))))))


andrey have u updated the tracker? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## arun32

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> CO contact 18/11/15
> Grant 15/01/16
> 
> No points for work experience claimed


Hi Andrey,

Congratulations

Please continue to be in the forum and help us


----------



## mohankum

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> CO contact 18/11/15
> Grant 15/01/16
> 
> No points for work experience claimed


Congratulations Andrey......Wish you a lot of luck in the journey ahead.....and thanks for all the guidance and support ....


----------



## itsme121ab

Gul007 said:


> Hi everybody.
> My passport is going to expire in June 2016. What you guys recommend, should I get new passport and should send to my visa officer or should wait for decision ?
> 
> Still waiting for any response from CO from a long time. . . Any idea... how long it can take more ????
> 
> 
> 261311|Lodged 9-SEP-15|CO-23-OCT-15|Document upload (80,1221,PCC) 11-NOV-15|GRANT -??


If i were you, I would wait for the grant.


----------



## KeeDa

itsme121ab said:


> If i were you, I would wait for the grant.


I would prefer the grant letter to be issued with new passport number. We know that on change of passport, they do not issue any new grant pdf, but just update their records, VEVO, etc.


----------



## rahulnair

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> CO contact 18/11/15
> Grant 15/01/16
> 
> No points for work experience claimed




Congratulations andrey!


----------



## Chris_jones_1988

Grant approved today...over the moon and feels so unreal.finally the wait is over.
Thanks to everyone for all infoin the last few weeks.good luck to everyone.

Co requested meds 18/11/15

Grant 15/01/2016

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Chris_jones_1988 said:


> Grant approved today...over the moon and feels so unreal.finally the wait is over.
> Thanks to everyone for all infoin the last few weeks.good luck to everyone.
> 
> Co requested meds 18/11/15
> 
> Grant 15/01/2016
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk



Congratulations!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameerb

Chris_jones_1988 said:


> Grant approved today...over the moon and feels so unreal.finally the wait is over.
> Thanks to everyone for all infoin the last few weeks.good luck to everyone.
> 
> Co requested meds 18/11/15
> 
> Grant 15/01/2016
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk



Andrey!! And Chris Jones!

Congratulations!!!
:second:


----------



## indergreat

Chris_jones_1988 said:


> Grant approved today...over the moon and feels so unreal.finally the wait is over.
> Thanks to everyone for all infoin the last few weeks.good luck to everyone.
> 
> Co requested meds 18/11/15
> 
> Grant 15/01/2016
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk





andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> CO contact 18/11/15
> Grant 15/01/16
> 
> No points for work experience claimed


CONGRATZ guys ... best of luck for future ...


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> CO contact 18/11/15
> Grant 15/01/16
> 
> No points for work experience claimed



Congratulations Andy. While browsing through the post few pages back I was just wondering whats up with the status of your Grant and here I See that you posted as "Grant Received" wonderful. Best wishes


----------



## tt2

Chris_jones_1988 said:


> Grant approved today...over the moon and feels so unreal.finally the wait is over.
> Thanks to everyone for all infoin the last few weeks.good luck to everyone.
> 
> Co requested meds 18/11/15
> 
> Grant 15/01/2016
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Congratulations Chris Jones awesome way to start the weekend.


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Andy. While browsing through the post few pages back I was just wondering whats up with the status of your Grant and here I See that you posted as "Grant Received" wonderful. Best wishes


Thanks very much Vikas)) it is so unusual not to wait for a grant now)))


----------



## andreyx108b

Chris_jones_1988 said:


> Grant approved today...over the moon and feels so unreal.finally the wait is over. Thanks to everyone for all infoin the last few weeks.good luck to everyone. Co requested meds 18/11/15 Grant 15/01/2016 Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Congrats mate! Please update the tracker


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> Thanks very much Vikas)) it is so unusual not to wait for a grant now)))


Well you are most welcome to join all of us who are waiting for the grant. Did you update thr myimmitracker


----------



## azh

Hey guys.. VISA granted today. I'll update details later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tt2

azh said:


> Hey guys.. VISA granted today. I'll update details later
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations azh


----------



## hassanhaayat

*Saqib*



azh said:


> Hey guys.. VISA granted today. I'll update details later
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats and Best of luck hope to hear good News for us as well .....


----------



## tonypunny

*PTE Exam Centres- Reviews Please??*

Hi,
I'm planning to take PTA-A test during the first week of Feb. Please advice me the best exam centre in Bangalore where the distraction from others would be comparatively less?

Tony


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

azh said:


> Hey guys.. VISA granted today. I'll update details later
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus

azh said:


> Hey guys.. VISA granted today. I'll update details later
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus

Chris_jones_1988 said:


> Grant approved today...over the moon and feels so unreal.finally the wait is over.
> Thanks to everyone for all infoin the last few weeks.good luck to everyone.
> 
> Co requested meds 18/11/15
> 
> Grant 15/01/2016
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## yasmeenaaa

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> CO contact 18/11/15
> Grant 15/01/16
> 
> No points for work experience claimed


ohhhhhh finalllllllly congratulationssssssssss andrey 
so happppy to hear that


----------



## yasmeenaaa

woooow so happy for all the grants today

i guess adeliade cleared till 18/11 isnt it?


----------



## redspark123

Congrats Andrey...!!!


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

yasmeenaaa said:


> woooow so happy for all the grants today
> 
> 
> 
> i guess adeliade cleared till 18/11 isnt it?



Not yet, i have been waiting since 8th October 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samjhibaschhu1

Congrats! Andrey, Chris & azh for the grant.


----------



## azh

Applied as Chef
Visa lodged-14 November 
Co contact-23 November 
All docs uploaded - 10 December (PCC, AFP, form 80, Medical)
Grant- 15th jan


Thanks for the kind words everyone, fingers crossed for you guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameerb

azh said:


> Hey guys.. VISA granted today. I'll update details later
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!


----------



## andreyx108b

yasmeenaaa said:


> woooow so happy for all the grants today i guess adeliade cleared till 18/11 isnt it?


Thanks very very much)) your turn is soon))


----------



## azh

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Not yet, i have been waiting since 8th October
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Here is us all celebrating around you whilst you sit there wondering why we ha e leap frogged you. Sorry bud.. Hang in there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic

tonypunny said:


> Hi,
> I'm planning to take PTA-A test during the first week of Feb. Please advice me the best exam centre in Bangalore where the distraction from others would be comparatively less?
> 
> Tony


I took one at MG road in Bangalore early morning slot. Felt ok not much disturbance. Instructors were controlling any disturbance from parallel tests


----------



## Umas

Fantastic said:


> I took one at MG road in Bangalore early morning slot. Felt ok not much disturbance. Instructors were controlling any disturbance from parallel tests


Yes ...me and wife also took the test at Pearson center in mg road ..adjenct to manipal center ... Good place and not much disturbances...

Umas


----------



## Ashuaust

Congratulations guys for grant


----------



## Ashuaust

Is anyone facing problems while uploading doc & paying visa fees ?
From last 2 days my agent is trying to pay but not able too bcz of some maintenance issues on website..?


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

azh said:


> Here is us all celebrating around you whilst you sit there wondering why we ha e leap frogged you. Sorry bud.. Hang in there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey, i am very happy for you that you got the grant quick. I am sure my day would be soon enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravian720

yasmeenaaa said:


> woooow so happy for all the grants today
> 
> i guess adeliade cleared till 18/11 isnt it?


Hi 815 partner ... got anything or still waiting like me 

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## hassanhaayat

*....*



yasmeenaaa said:


> woooow so happy for all the grants today
> 
> i guess adeliade cleared till 18/11 isnt it?


NO not so........

I submitted all requested docs by CO on 06/11/15...
till then nothing heard except employment verification on 25/11/15......


----------



## sameerb

Guys,

Is uploading CV on Immi account necessary? If Yes, do we have to mention reference in CV?

Note: I haven't been contacted by CO yet.


----------



## azh

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Hey, i am very happy for you that you got the grant quick. I am sure my day would be soon enough.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Fingers crossed mate


----------



## Ktoda

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> CO contact 18/11/15
> Grant 15/01/16
> 
> No points for work experience claimed


Wow...That's a great news Andrey.. All the best for next steps


----------



## andreyx108b

Ktoda said:


> Wow...That's a great news Andrey.. All the best for next steps


Thanks mate!))


----------



## AusEducated

sachin_noida said:


> Someone is getting grant in 20 days and some have to wait for 3-4 months. Lot of variation. Now, I don.t know what will be my timeline for grant.
> 
> 261311|EOI - 01 MAY 15| Invitaion - Sep 7|Didnt apply|2nd Invitation 23 Nov|Lodged 1-DEC-15|CO-11-DEC-15|Document upload 12-DEC-15|PCC - 14-DEC-15|Medical 16-DEC-15|SPOUSE PCC -04-JAN-16|GRANT -??
> 
> Any Suggestions or guesses??


I guess the country of applicant/ Number of applicants & Points all are playing a crucial role. That's my guess.


----------



## faizan93

AusEducated said:


> I guess the country of applicant/ Number of applicants & Points all are playing a crucial role. That's my guess.


i guess they use a combination of occupation code, experience and country. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ktoda

azh said:


> Hey guys.. VISA granted today. I'll update details later
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Azh... Congratulations
All the best for your next steps


----------



## azh

Ktoda said:


> Hey Azh... Congratulations
> 
> All the best for your next steps



Thank you


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Azh congratulationssssss
Your co from Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Ravian my 815 partner :grinning: My situation as yours nothing nothing nothing :grinning:


----------



## vishnu_vv

Hello

My CO has been allotted now and the next step is employment verification. It would be helpful if you can help me with the kind of questions they ask during personal visit to my office. I can inform my boss prior to their visit.

Do they request any employment proof documents when they visit the workplace?

Replies would be very helpful.


----------



## azh

yasmeenaaa said:


> Azh congratulationssssss
> Your co from Adelaide or Brisbane?



Adelaide.. Thank you


----------



## Cgarik

Irfan Bhatti said:


> Hi cgarik, from which address did you get this email... Is it skill. support @border...
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


received from a lady visa processing officer


----------



## Cgarik

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> CO contact 18/11/15
> Grant 15/01/16
> 
> No points for work experience claimed


congrats andy...


----------



## andreyx108b

vishnu_vv said:


> Hello My CO has been allotted now and the next step is employment verification. It would be helpful if you can help me with the kind of questions they ask during personal visit to my office. I can inform my boss prior to their visit. Do they request any employment proof documents when they visit the workplace? Replies would be very helpful.


Employment verification is carried out on some applicants - not each and every.


----------



## amarjagadish

andreyx108b said:


> Guys thanks a lot! i am not leaving anywhere - i am stuck in this forum with my: please update the tracker ))))))))))))))))))))))))


Congrats Mate !!! Wish you good times in down under.


----------



## seledi

vishnu_vv said:


> Hello
> 
> My CO has been allotted now and the next step is employment verification. It would be helpful if you can help me with the kind of questions they ask during personal visit to my office. I can inform my boss prior to their visit.
> 
> Do they request any employment proof documents when they visit the workplace?
> 
> Replies would be very helpful.


Employment Verification is not necessarily done for each and every applicant.
My suggestion is to upload more documents supporting your employment.

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## curious_toad

So I got my grant yesterday (15/01) ...... my timeline:

Skill Class: Chemical and Materials Engineer

EOI Submitted: 11/Jul/15
Invitation to Apply Received: 03/Aug/15
Actual Date of Application: 26/Aug/15
_(Applied for USA PCC from abroad: 26/Aug/15)
(Received USA PCC: 14/Jan/16)_
*Granted Visa: 15/Jan/16*

Current psychological status: The grant has not sunk yet and not sure if I should take it seriously.

Let me ask any and everyone that reads this: *What is your motive for migrating to Australia?*


----------



## indergreat

azh said:


> Hey guys.. VISA granted today. I'll update details later
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations buddy .... best of luck for future ...


----------



## indergreat

curious_toad said:


> So I got my grant yesterday (15/01) ...... my timeline:
> 
> Skill Class: Chemical and Materials Engineer
> 
> EOI Submitted: 11/Jul/15
> Invitation to Apply Received: 03/Aug/15
> Actual Date of Application: 26/Aug/15
> _(Applied for USA PCC from abroad: 26/Aug/15)
> (Received USA PCC: 14/Jan/16)_
> *Granted Visa: 15/Jan/16*


Congratz mate ... so when was CO assigned and which office ...


----------



## gaus

curious_toad said:


> So I got my grant yesterday (15/01) ...... my timeline:
> 
> Skill Class: Chemical and Materials Engineer
> 
> EOI Submitted: 11/Jul/15
> Invitation to Apply Received: 03/Aug/15
> Actual Date of Application: 26/Aug/15
> _(Applied for USA PCC from abroad: 26/Aug/15)
> (Received USA PCC: 14/Jan/16)_
> *Granted Visa: 15/Jan/16*
> 
> Current psychological status: The grant has not sunk yet and not sure if I should take it seriously.
> 
> Let me ask any and everyone that reads this: *What is your motive for migrating to Australia?*


Congratulations!!! All the best!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

curious_toad said:


> So I got my grant yesterday (15/01) ...... my timeline:
> 
> Skill Class: Chemical and Materials Engineer
> 
> EOI Submitted: 11/Jul/15
> Invitation to Apply Received: 03/Aug/15
> Actual Date of Application: 26/Aug/15
> _(Applied for USA PCC from abroad: 26/Aug/15)
> (Received USA PCC: 14/Jan/16)_
> *Granted Visa: 15/Jan/16*
> 
> Current psychological status: The grant has not sunk yet and not sure if I should take it seriously.
> 
> Let me ask any and everyone that reads this: *What is your motive for migrating to Australia?*


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## diogosgp

So, after one more week. What are your guesses for this coming week. Do you reckon people who were contacted by the CO around the first week of December have any chance to get the Gold ticket?


----------



## andreyx108b

diogosgp said:


> So, after one more week. What are your guesses for this coming week. Do you reckon people who were contacted by the CO around the first week of December have any chance to get the Gold ticket?


Still to many mid/end if November guys are waiting... So i would say next week DIBP will focus on them.


----------



## tt2

curious_toad said:


> So I got my grant yesterday (15/01) ...... my timeline:
> 
> Skill Class: Chemical and Materials Engineer
> 
> EOI Submitted: 11/Jul/15
> Invitation to Apply Received: 03/Aug/15
> Actual Date of Application: 26/Aug/15
> _(Applied for USA PCC from abroad: 26/Aug/15)
> (Received USA PCC: 14/Jan/16)_
> *Granted Visa: 15/Jan/16*
> 
> Congratulations dude


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

andreyx108b said:


> Still to many mid/end if November guys are waiting... So i would say next week DIBP will focus on them.


Lets hope so buddy :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ceekay_01

*EOI discrepancy*

Hello! I am about to submit my visa application for a visa 189. However, I have encountered a problem. When reviewing the info in my EOI, I have realised that I answered "no" to the question "Is this employment related to the nominated position?" for my current occupation which I should have ticked as yes (because I am already working in my skilled profession).

I am not claiming points for employment as I have only worked in this occupation for less than a year.

Would it be best to tick no to the same question in my visa application or it wouldn't matter if I correct my mistake and tick yes?

I would appreciate any advice.

Cheers!


----------



## mohankum

Guys, my company is acquired by another company and company name will change to new one by end of next week. my email id also changes to new mail id. But old email id still works for few more months. Team wise, it will be still same team and same work.
Do I need to update this to DIBP? If yes, how to inform?....do I need to provide them some proof for company name change.?

Please help me guys.


----------



## andreyx108b

Some people tick it as irrelevant, other as relevant - fact is as you are not claiming points it does not have any major impact on the process.

If you worry over it, then just notify DIBP about it.

Also, you dont need to upload any evidence for unclaimed employment.


----------



## Vinvid

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Lets hope so buddy :fingerscrossed:


Same condition , CO Contact Nov 12th.....

Waiting for Grant !!!

Any others with similar time lines ...??

( I know - vybhavkmadadi & gaus are with timelines ...)

.....


----------



## Rosslleee

Vinvid said:


> Same condition , CO Contact Nov 12th.....
> 
> Waiting for Grant !!!
> 
> Any others with similar time lines ...??
> 
> ( I know - vybhavkmadadi & gaus are with timelines ...)
> 
> .....


CO Contact 12th Nov 2015


----------



## himanshu181in

Applied 189 on 9th Jan 2016, when can i expect CO to contact me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceekay_01

andreyx108b said:


> Some people tick it as irrelevant, other as relevant - fact is as you are not claiming points it does not have any major impact on the process.
> 
> If you worry over it, then just notify DIBP about it.
> 
> Also, you dont need to upload any evidence for unclaimed employment.


Thanks a lot for your help! 

Cheers!


----------



## georgestanley032

I have gone thru the tasks listed for accountant in ABS website with my boss and have ticked 9 out of 11 tasks listed there. Those unmatched 2 tasks are partly performing which is budgeting and liasing with financial instutions and brokers. (CFO is taking care of it now).


----------



## perthling

curious_toad said:


> So I got my grant yesterday (15/01) ...... my timeline:
> 
> Skill Class: Chemical and Materials Engineer
> 
> EOI Submitted: 11/Jul/15
> Invitation to Apply Received: 03/Aug/15
> Actual Date of Application: 26/Aug/15
> _(Applied for USA PCC from abroad: 26/Aug/15)
> (Received USA PCC: 14/Jan/16)_
> *Granted Visa: 15/Jan/16*
> 
> Current psychological status: The grant has not sunk yet and not sure if I should take it seriously.
> 
> Let me ask any and everyone that reads this: *What is your motive for migrating to Australia?*



hi curious toad! first congrats on your grant! i am a materials engineer and applied on aug 17 so your post gave me hope again

i worked in aus for almost two years up until last year so i have a little insight on job opportunities. mines and oil and gas have been down a bit so most chemical engineers i know went to similar friends like laboratory testing, manifacting etc. but its still a great place. one of my motivations in moving to another country is for a better life for my (future) children. hard work and persistence will always pay off. hope u give us more updates on your plans


----------



## Vinvid

Rosslleee said:


> CO Contact 12th Nov 2015


CO Contact ( Mid Nov) :

vybhavkmadadi - Nov 4th
Vinvid - Nov 12th
Rosslleee - Nov 12th
gaus - Nov 13th

...........


----------



## sameerb

Guys,

Anyone of you uploaded resume in Immi Account?


Regards,
sameer


----------



## amar9780816870

Bros I m sailing in same boat 
Visa loged on 16 October 
Case with agent


----------



## Vinvid

amar9780816870 said:


> Bros I m sailing in same boat
> Visa loged on 16 October
> Case with agent


Any CO contact ??


----------



## andreyx108b

himanshu181in said:


> Applied 189 on 9th Jan 2016, when can i expect CO to contact me? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4-6 weeks on average.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

amar9780816870 said:


> Bros I m sailing in same boat
> Visa loged on 16 October
> Case with agent



Let's hope for the best in the next week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankit_smart

*Help Required*

Hi Guys,

I am uploading the documents for my VISA 189. I have certain Doubts:-

1) I have got PCC done from New Delhi - which category should I select in document type Police clearance certificate *State/Local *or Police clearance certificate *National*

2) I have the Secured PDF's , received from Skill assessment authority and the Pearson PTE academic. Now the Immi website says - Do not upload any original document unless otherwise asked for and the relavant Tab for skill assessment says please upload the certified copy of Skill assessement and PTE academic exam. Now my question is that since I have not received the hard copy how can I get it certified that this is the true copy of the original being provided infront of me.

3) In skill assessment there is a document type - Tax document - What should I upload here income tax return or the TDS certificates?

Thanks


----------



## amitkal

Hello,

I was contacted by CO (Brisbane) today and was asked for state police clearance for the state of California where i currently reside. However, i have already uploaded the document for it when i lodged the application. 
Also, she have asked for me and my wife's state police clearance of this other state where i lived for 1.5 years but 4 years back and my wife never lived in that state. So will i have to provide my state clearance and let the CO know that my wife never lived in that state? 
Should i call or email?


----------



## curious_toad

indergreat said:


> Congratz mate ... so when was CO assigned and which office ...



Timeline:

Skill Class: Chemical and Materials Engineer 

EOI Submitted: 11/Jul/15
Invitation to Apply Received: 03/Aug/15
Actual Date of Application: 26/Aug/15
_(Applied for USA PCC from abroad: 26/Aug/15)_
CO Adelaide Team Allocated: 14/Oct/15
_(Received USA PCC: 14/Jan/16)_ 
Granted Visa: 15/Jan/16


----------



## andreyx108b

curious_toad said:


> Timeline: Skill Class: Chemical and Materials Engineer EOI Submitted: 11/Jul/15 Invitation to Apply Received: 03/Aug/15 Actual Date of Application: 26/Aug/15 (Applied for USA PCC from abroad: 26/Aug/15) CO Adelaide Team Allocated: 14/Oct/15 (Received USA PCC: 14/Jan/16) Granted Visa: 15/Jan/16


Congrats!


----------



## andreyx108b

CO do request docs again sometimes, due to files being corrupted. Its normal. 

In regards to another state, you need to respond your CO and explain him what you have explained us.

Hopefully its just a misunderstanding. 



ankit_smart said:


> Hi Guys, I am uploading the documents for my VISA 189. I have certain Doubts:- 1) I have got PCC done from New Delhi - which category should I select in document type Police clearance certificate State/Local or Police clearance certificate National 2) I have the Secured PDF's , received from Skill assessment authority and the Pearson PTE academic. Now the Immi website says - Do not upload any original document unless otherwise asked for and the relavant Tab for skill assessment says please upload the certified copy of Skill assessement and PTE academic exam. Now my question is that since I have not received the hard copy how can I get it certified that this is the true copy of the original being provided infront of me. 3) In skill assessment there is a document type - Tax document - What should I upload here income tax return or the TDS certificates? Thanks


----------



## jogiyogi

Hi all,

I am sorry I am putting question out of the topic. However if someone can guide me on my concern that would be highly appreciated.

Actually, I had a ban for 3 years (Dec13-Dec16) because an employee at my first employer provided wrong information that I had never been working for that company. I had provided some evidences like attendence register from that company. But my visa got rejected with 3 years ban.

Ending this year my ban period will be completed. Any idea if I apply again my previous rejection will impact my new application. However now I have all the documents (attendence register and salary statements) as evidence that employee at previous employer had provided wrong information to the enquiry officer.

I fear of loosing my visa fee. Looking forward to hear.

Thanks in advance
Jogi


----------



## harooniqbal

Hay there!
I am really confused about the Washington accord thing as I have recently got Subclass 476 visa on a Washington accord institute but I am still confused! I have a BEng(honours) Electrical Engineering and Electronics qualification from University of Liverpool, UK which says on the public notes Further learning required on Engineering council UK website! I had been reading forums online and few other people are struggling with the same question as well !
Some of my friends have got their skills accessed positive under Washington accord but some of them were told that they don't fulfil the requirements for Washington accord and they have to apply through sydney accord instead !
Please let me know what is the right path for me to apply for skill assessment as my degree is dual accredited by IEng & partially CEng


----------



## ankit_smart

andreyx108b said:


> CO do request docs again sometimes, due to files being corrupted. Its normal.
> 
> In regards to another state, you need to respond your CO and explain him what you have explained us.
> 
> Hopefully its just a misunderstanding.


Sorry I did't got you!!

These are my doubts I am yet to upload them.

Please guide what should I do?


----------



## vikaschandra

ankit_smart said:


> Sorry I did't got you!!
> 
> These are my doubts I am yet to upload them.
> 
> Please guide what should I do?


Hi Ankit what Andrey meant is sometimes the uploaded files get corrupted and the CO is unable to view them that might be the reason the CO is requesting for the documents again. 
You can send the CO an email explaining about you living in a particular state but your wife not being in that state at anytime what you had explained in your previous post to us while seeking advise. 
If you have not uploaded the requested documents you can go ahead and upload it or send it via email.


----------



## redspark123

Vinvid said:


> CO Contact ( Mid Nov) :
> 
> vybhavkmadadi - Nov 4th
> Vinvid - Nov 12th
> Rosslleee - Nov 12th
> gaus - Nov 13th
> 
> ...........


My CO conctact was on Nov 09..waiting for the grant.


----------



## Jeeten#80

1 - National

2 - Upload the Skill Assessment pdf file that you received from the Assessment authority | If have done the same.
*PTE result* | you have to login into PTE account and share the result with DIBP electronically. *SEND YOUR SCORES*

3 - You may upload both "income tax return or the TDS certificates".





ankit_smart said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am uploading the documents for my VISA 189. I have certain Doubts:-
> 
> 1) I have got PCC done from New Delhi - which category should I select in document type Police clearance certificate *State/Local *or Police clearance certificate *National*
> 
> 2) I have the Secured PDF's , received from Skill assessment authority and the Pearson PTE academic. Now the Immi website says - Do not upload any original document unless otherwise asked for and the relavant Tab for skill assessment says please upload the certified copy of Skill assessement and PTE academic exam. Now my question is that since I have not received the hard copy how can I get it certified that this is the true copy of the original being provided infront of me.
> 
> 3) In skill assessment there is a document type - Tax document - What should I upload here income tax return or the TDS certificates?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

* Upload/email CO the California state police clearance again as at times the files might get corrupted, nothing unusual in this.

* Regarding another state Police Clearance | Provide your Clearance and write a note to CO explaining what you have explained us below.


Call them and explain your situation and also write a note to them giving reference of your call.





amitkal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was contacted by CO (Brisbane) today and was asked for state police clearance for the state of California where i currently reside. However, i have already uploaded the document for it when i lodged the application.
> Also, she have asked for me and my wife's state police clearance of this other state where i lived for 1.5 years but 4 years back and my wife never lived in that state. So will i have to provide my state clearance and let the CO know that my wife never lived in that state?
> Should i call or email?


----------



## MavyWills

Got a GRANT yesterday for me, my wife and son. GSM Brisbane, claimed 10 points for work experience


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations *MavyWills*...........All The Best with Next Steps |||





MavyWills said:


> Got a GRANT yesterday for me, my wife and son. GSM Brisbane, claimed 10 points for work experience


----------



## MavyWills

Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations *MavyWills*...........All The Best with Next Steps |||


thanks a lot


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

MavyWills said:


> Got a GRANT yesterday for me, my wife and son. GSM Brisbane, claimed 10 points for work experience



Congratulations and all the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MavyWills

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Congratulations and all the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much, I believe to all those waiting, its just a matter of time. Grants are on their way. Wish all applicants speedy grants


----------



## tt2

MavyWills said:


> Got a GRANT yesterday for me, my wife and son. GSM Brisbane, claimed 10 points for work experience


Congratulations MavyWills. Did you submit form 1399?


----------



## indergreat

MavyWills said:


> Got a GRANT yesterday for me, my wife and son. GSM Brisbane, claimed 10 points for work experience


Congratz buddy ... best of luck for future .... how come you get grant on Saturday, I think Saturday is supposed to be off ....


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Ankit what Andrey meant is sometimes the uploaded files get corrupted and the CO is unable to view them that might be the reason the CO is requesting for the documents again. You can send the CO an email explaining about you living in a particular state but your wife not being in that state at anytime what you had explained in your previous post to us while seeking advise. If you have not uploaded the requested documents you can go ahead and upload it or send it via email.


Thanks Vikas  sorry i was offline  you explained my post than i ever would, i so much appreciate it  thank you


----------



## diogosgp

MavyWills said:


> Got a GRANT yesterday for me, my wife and son. GSM Brisbane, claimed 10 points for work experience


Congratulations!

Good news to all waiting. CO contacted you by the end of November (25). Hopefully this week they will keep up and clear the November and start December.:boxing:


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> Thanks Vikas  sorry i was offline  you explained my post than i ever would, i so much appreciate it  thank you


Sorry Andrey i picked up the question posted for you. Thought you might be busy preparing for the next move  so replied to it


----------



## gaus

MavyWills said:


> Got a GRANT yesterday for me, my wife and son. GSM Brisbane, claimed 10 points for work experience


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Sorry Andrey i picked up the question posted for you. Thought you might be busy preparing for the next move  so replied to it


its very kind of you - thank you very much. 

Yep, I am actually trying to estimate how big container i need to order now... so looking at my stuff at home... and children's toys.... too much mate )))))))))


----------



## sameerb

@Majician & Expats in Saudi/Middle East,

Did you also get PCC_KSA attested by Notary public before uploading it?


Regards,
Sameer Berlas


----------



## MavyWills

tt2 said:


> Congratulations MavyWills. Did you submit form 1399?


No, i just submitted form 80 on my application day


----------



## MavyWills

indergreat said:


> Congratz buddy ... best of luck for future .... how come you get grant on Saturday, I think Saturday is supposed to be off ....


actually surprised as i never even checked mail only today that i realised there were four unread emails since yesterday. now seems true that some CO's work half day on Saturdays. or maybe finalised friday and email autogenerated saturday


----------



## ahmedrizk1985

Hi All,
I have a question, I wish that you can answer me.

I have lodged my application on 11th Jan, currently how long dose it takes to get CO assigned??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeeten#80

Its very subjective.


Have seen CO allocation in 7 days and 60 days as well.




ahmedrizk1985 said:


> Hi All,
> I have a question, I wish that you can answer me.
> 
> I have lodged my application on 11th Jan, currently how long dose it takes to get CO assigned??
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> its very kind of you - thank you very much.
> 
> Yep, I am actually trying to estimate how big container i need to order now... so looking at my stuff at home... and children's toys.... too much mate )))))))))


hmm Well we can understand indeed it is a big move for you and the entire family so you got to plan well for that. Wish all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## jewelthief

I was sent adverse info in sep, 2015 to which I replied within 3 days. In between, in late November, 2015, I was informed by CO that DIBP will try to obtain my wife's pending PCC of a South American country on her behalf because I was not able to get it due to little acquaintances there. 

Its been 4 months now after adverse info letter and CO hasn't rejected my application as yet and they are going to try to obtain PCC of my wife by themselves. I would like to have you people's guess that whether I have successfully weathered that storm?


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> @Majician & Expats in Saudi/Middle East,
> 
> Did you also get PCC_KSA attested by Notary public before uploading it?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer Berlas


Get it attested from MOFA


----------



## zebust

sameerberlas said:


> @Majician & Expats in Saudi/Middle East,
> 
> Did you also get PCC_KSA attested by Notary public before uploading it?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer Berlas




no need to attest PCC(but you need to translate it to English).

in fact, I did not attest any documents at all. I submitted color scan of everything.


----------



## zebust

MavyWills said:


> Got a GRANT yesterday for me, my wife and son. GSM Brisbane, claimed 10 points for work experience


congratulation!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rohansingh2323

Hi Everyone,

I am preparing my Form 1221 where I have small query. Need your help in below question no.

Part G – Education and trade qualifications

27. Main subjects or duties
In this section, Main subjects to be mentioned but space is very less, should I mention my B-Tech Specialization (i.e Information Technology) or Should I keep this blank.


28. Describe any workshops, training, conferences or seminars you have
attended in the last 2 years

In this section, should i mention my organizations training attended. is this really important or can be left blank?




Thanks
Rohan


----------



## sameerb

zebust said:


> no need to attest PCC(but you need to translate it to English).
> 
> in fact, I did not attest any documents at all. I submitted color scan of everything.


Dear Bro,

First of all congratulations on the grant and thank you for your answer. I uploaded all colored scan copies (not attested) as well. And it gives me much relief seeing that my case is too much similar to yours. My profession is same, PAK+KSA residency is same.

Just one more query, in your CV did you mentioned reference for verification?


Regards,
Sameer Berlas


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

Quick question. I got 189 invitation on 8-Jan-2016 (65 points). I am still working for the last organisation since may-2011 to till date. In EOI, the date_to was kept blank but it doesn allow to keep the date_to as blank for the latest employment in immi account ( when applying for 189 visa). What date shall I enter in the date_to for current employment ? date of invitation or todays date when I pay visa fee or the date mentioned in the revised exp letter that I got from HR after receiving invitation i.e. 11-Jan-2016 ?

Timeline
189 | 261313 | Age 35 years 25 points | IELTS L7,R7,W7,S7 10 points | CSE Engg Degree 15 points | ACS 15 points | EOI: submitted as 60 points Date of effect 05-Dec-2015 auto upgraded to 65 Points on 6-Jan-2016 | Invitated: 08-JAN-2016 | Lodging Visa: 18-Jan-2016 | PCC - XX-JAN-2016 | Medics - XX-JAN-2016 | Grant - XX-FEB-2016 | Travel - XX-XXX-XXXX


----------



## vikaschandra

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Quick question. I got 189 invitation on 8-Jan-2016 (65 points). I am still working for the last organisation since may-2011 to till date. In EOI, the date_to was kept blank but it doesn allow to keep the date_to as blank for the latest employment in immi account ( when applying for 189 visa). What date shall I enter in the date_to for current employment ? date of invitation or todays date when I pay visa fee or the date mentioned in the revised exp letter that I got from HR after receiving invitation i.e. 11-Jan-2016 ?
> 
> Timeline
> 189 | 261313 | Age 35 years 25 points | IELTS L7,R7,W7,S7 10 points | CSE Engg Degree 15 points | ACS 15 points | EOI: submitted as 60 points Date of effect 05-Dec-2015 auto upgraded to 65 Points on 6-Jan-2016 | Invitated: 08-JAN-2016 | Lodging Visa: 18-Jan-2016 | PCC - XX-JAN-2016 | Medics - XX-JAN-2016 | Grant - XX-FEB-2016 | Travel - XX-XXX-XXXX


Ratnesh enter the current date when you are making the final payments. It will be considered as current employment.


----------



## zebust

sameerberlas said:


> Dear Bro,
> 
> First of all congratulations on the grant and thank you for your answer. I uploaded all colored scan copies (not attested) as well. And it gives me much relief seeing that my case is too much similar to yours. My profession is same, PAK+KSA residency is same.
> 
> Just one more query, in your CV did you mentioned reference for verification?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer Berlas



Thanks  

No, not in CV. The reference letter had all the information. 

Can you update your signature so that it can be helpful for others to get some insight.


----------



## zebust

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am preparing my Form 1221 where I have small query. Need your help in below question no.
> 
> Part G – Education and trade qualifications
> 
> 27. Main subjects or duties
> In this section, Main subjects to be mentioned but space is very less, should I mention my B-Tech Specialization (i.e Information Technology) or Should I keep this blank.
> 
> 
> 28. Describe any workshops, training, conferences or seminars you have
> attended in the last 2 years
> 
> In this section, should i mention my organizations training attended. is this really important or can be left blank?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Rohan




27: Just mention your majors. for example I mentioned IT & Network

28: Yes you can. I did the same.


----------



## sumitrb

Hi 

I was submitting my visa application. After submitting the form it took me on the payment page. 

I have a traveler card loaded with the required amount through which I was making the fees payment. 

On the payment page, it shows me the 2 options.
1. Debit/credit card 
2. BPAY (Australian bank accounts only)

When I am select option 1, it is charging me a surcharge of 68.04 AUS$. 

My query is that is there a different way of making the payment through traveler card or we would be charged the surcharge amount anyways?

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## sameerb

zebust said:


> Thanks
> 
> No, not in CV. The reference letter had all the information.
> 
> Can you update your signature so that it can be helpful for others to get some insight.


Here you go!


----------



## andreyx108b

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> Hi All,
> I have a question, I wish that you can answer me.
> 
> I have lodged my application on 11th Jan, currently how long dose it takes to get CO assigned??
> 
> Thanks in advance


Most of the applicants get CO assigned within 4-6 weeks period.


----------



## vikaschandra

sumitrb said:


> Hi
> 
> I was submitting my visa application. After submitting the form it took me on the payment page.
> 
> I have a traveler card loaded with the required amount through which I was making the fees payment.
> 
> On the payment page, it shows me the 2 options.
> 1. Debit/credit card
> 2. BPAY (Australian bank accounts only)
> 
> When I am select option 1, it is charging me a surcharge of 68.04 AUS$.
> 
> My query is that is there a different way of making the payment through traveler card or we would be charged the surcharge amount anyways?
> 
> Thanks
> Sumit


Sumit refer to the link for query regarding the payment options and surcharges. You will be charged approximately 69 AUD as surcharge. I paid using the Credit card and was also charged the surcharge amount or 68.04AUD



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees-93.html


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

To all of you who had CO contact in November, all the very best for the coming week (including me  )

Hope i did not miss anyone

vybhavkmadadi - 04 Nov
redspark123 - 09 Nov
Vinvid - 12 Nov
Rosslleee - 12 Nov
gaus - 13 Nov

The rest of you waiting for your grants, hope that you will get your grants soon too.

Cheers,
Vybhav

-------------------------------------
Visa: 189
ANZSCO Code: ICT Systems Analyst (261112)
ACS Applied: 01 Dec 2014
ACS successful: 09 Dec 2014
IELTS (19 July 2104) (L/R/S/W): 9/8.5/8/6.5 
PTE ( 03 June 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/84/90/89 
EOI Applied: 20 July 2015 (65 Points)
EOI Invitation: 07 Sep 2015
Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015
Medicals and PCC uploaded: 19 Oct 2015
CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (No additional documents requested)
Grant: xx Jan 2016


----------



## dawn1981

Please include me


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

dawn1981 said:


> Please include me


Sure dawn, here is the updated list of all who had a CO contact in November 2015

dawn1981 - 02 Nov
vybhavkmadadi - 04 Nov
redspark123 - 09 Nov
Vinvid - 12 Nov
Rosslleee - 12 Nov
gaus - 13 Nov

Cheers,
Vybhav


----------



## gaus

vybhavkmadadi said:


> To all of you who had CO contact in November, all the very best for the coming week (including me  )
> 
> Hope i did not miss anyone
> 
> vybhavkmadadi - 04 Nov
> redspark123 - 09 Nov
> Vinvid - 12 Nov
> Rosslleee - 12 Nov
> gaus - 13 Nov
> 
> The rest of you waiting for your grants, hope that you will get your grants soon too.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vybhav
> 
> -------------------------------------
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: ICT Systems Analyst (261112)
> ACS Applied: 01 Dec 2014
> ACS successful: 09 Dec 2014
> IELTS (19 July 2104) (L/R/S/W): 9/8.5/8/6.5
> PTE ( 03 June 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/84/90/89
> EOI Applied: 20 July 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invitation: 07 Sep 2015
> Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015
> Medicals and PCC uploaded: 19 Oct 2015
> CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (No additional documents requested)
> Grant: xx Jan 2016


Thanks! Wish all of you a speedy grant. Not sure off I technically belong to the list, as I was never contacted for any documents. Just got an acknowledgement email with CO signature. Keeping fingers crossed and praying to god every moment. God Bless!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

gaus said:


> Thanks! Wish all of you a speedy grant. Not sure off I technically belong to the list, as I was never contacted for any documents. Just got an acknowledgement email with CO signature. Keeping fingers crossed and praying to god every moment. God Bless!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


The same for me too gaus, i was never requested any additional documents, only an acknowledgement letter with CO signature.


----------



## Suganya Narayanan

Hey vybav..can you add me in this list..applied my visa on Dec 4th..Co contacted on 15th Dec and I uploaded all docs on 17th Dec.


----------



## gaus

vybhavkmadadi said:


> The same for me too gaus, i was never requested any additional documents, only an acknowledgement letter with CO signature.


All the best mate! Hope our wish is granted soon

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

gaus said:


> All the best mate! Hope our wish is granted soon
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jewelthief

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Sure dawn, here is the updated list of all who had a CO contact in November 2015
> 
> dawn1981 - 02 Nov
> vybhavkmadadi - 04 Nov
> redspark123 - 09 Nov
> Vinvid - 12 Nov
> Rosslleee - 12 Nov
> gaus - 13 Nov
> 
> Cheers,
> Vybhav


I was also last contacted by a CO on Nov 26. They told me that they will try obtain PPC (South american country) of my wife by themselves. I dont know whether they have got that or not...


----------



## Kirkoven

*Is this considered as VISA Denial???*

Guys & Gals,

It has been 98 days since VISA lodging date and 73 days since CO contact date (I have replied and completed the request, the same day). 

The following issue is tormenting me, now, and I would really like your help on it.

I was going through reasons for rejections when I read this case for refusal due to misrepresentation regarding VISA denials.

I am from Lebanon and I have been a resident in the United Arab Emirates for the past 10 years. I have previously obtained Schengen VISA (twice), UK VISA, India Visa, Turkey VISA (twice), Kazakhstan VISA (Twice), Mauritania VISA, Saudia Arabia VISA (4 times) without any problems.
My issue is with the US VISA and is the following:

I applied for US VISA (Business Category) and had the interview in Dubai Consulate in January 2012.
During the visa interview, I was given a yellow sheet with a visa case number written at the top of the paper and I was supposed to check the status of my visa application on their website.
After few weeks, I got the following message when checking the status of the VISA application:

_“The administrative processing on your application is complete. Please submit your passport with the yellow sheet you were provided to the U.S. Consulate on any working day between 7:30am – 3:00pm.
The processing will expire in four months from the date below, however, please submit your passport as soon as possible to avoid any further delays.
Please check our website for UAE and U.S. holidays and other closures.”_

This was supposed to be approval.

I handed my passport and the Yellow paper to my Company’s administration personnel and they submitted the same to the US Consulate in Dubai.
My passport was returned, however, a week later without any VISA stamped.

I sent an email to [email protected] about this case and their reply, after a couple of weeks, was the following:

_“We confirm that your case is currently undergoing administrative processing.
We are unable to predict the time required to complete this process. We are unable to expedite the clearance process. 
Please continue to monitor the visa web status page with your 11 digit case number for any updates, further information requests or clearances.
Once the administrative processing is complete, the case number will appear on our website. This is where you check for status updates regarding your visa case.
Please do not schedule travel plans until you have your visa in hand.
We hope this information is helpful. Our website is Home | Dubai, UAE - Consulate General of the United States
We will update our website and remove your case number.”_

A few days later the status of my application changed to the following:

_“Your case is currently undergoing processing. If we need more information and when you're processing is complete this website will be updated. Please continue to check this website for updates on the status of your case.”_

I kept checking the status for another couple of months and then I lost interest as the purpose of my visit had already expired.

I checked again today (after four years) and it is still showing the same status!

Now, is this considered a VISA refusal or no?

In form 80, already submitted, I have answered question 40 (Have you ever been refused a visa to any country?) with No. Is this going to be a problem?

Please help.


----------



## ginni

Hello,

I have lodged the visa and in process of uploading the doc. Can anyone suggest which docs should be uploaded for work experience. I have joining letters, experience letters, reference letters, few form 16(not for all), payslips (for few companies not all). Which docs should be uploaded and how??
I want to provide as much as info as I can so that CO need not to verify the employment details and delay the case.

Thanks,
Ginni


----------



## Vinvid

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Sure dawn, here is the updated list of all who had a CO contact in November 2015
> 
> dawn1981 - 02 Nov
> vybhavkmadadi - 04 Nov
> redspark123 - 09 Nov
> Vinvid - 12 Nov
> Rosslleee - 12 Nov
> gaus - 13 Nov
> 
> Cheers,
> Vybhav



All the very best people ...!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

For Work Experience you might want to look at uploading following documents:

* Statutory Declaration / Employer Reference Letter used at the time of Skill Assessment
* Employment Contract / Salary Revision Letter - Bonus Letter
* Payslip
* Tax Document (FORM 16 / IT Return / FORM 26AS (For India)
* Salary Account Statement
* Experience Letter





ginni said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have lodged the visa and in process of uploading the doc. Can anyone suggest which docs should be uploaded for work experience. I have joining letters, experience letters, reference letters, few form 16(not for all), payslips (for few companies not all). Which docs should be uploaded and how??
> I want to provide as much as info as I can so that CO need not to verify the employment details and delay the case.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ginni


----------



## fernandezjairus

HI Vybhav,

Please add me as well. I was contacted on 27 Nov, request completed on 4th Dec.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

fernandezjairus said:


> HI Vybhav, Please add me as well. I was contacted on 27 Nov, request completed on 4th Dec. Thanks


You can just continue the list with your name.


----------



## bharathi039

Jeeten#80 said:


> For Work Experience you might want to look at uploading following documents:
> 
> * Statutory Declaration / Employer Reference Letter used at the time of Skill Assessment
> * Employment Contract / Salary Revision Letter - Bonus Letter
> * Payslip
> * Tax Document (FORM 16 / IT Return / FORM 26AS (For India)
> * Salary Account Statement
> * Experience Letter


Is it compulsory to provide documents for the 'Irrelevant' job duration also? I mean for the initial 2 years which ACS deducted that I marked as Irrelevant in my EOI... The problem is, I dont have enough documents (payslips/returns) to support these initial 2 years and I m just worried whether CO asks for these docs when I lodge my visa.. Please clarify


----------



## andreyx108b

bharathi039 said:


> Is it compulsory to provide documents for the 'Irrelevant' job duration also? I mean for the initial 2 years which ACS deducted that I marked as Irrelevant in my EOI... The problem is, I dont have enough documents (payslips/returns) to support these initial 2 years and I m just worried whether CO asks for these docs when I lodge my visa.. Please clarify


You dont need to provide ANY evidence for employment for which you did not claim points.


----------



## vikaschandra

bharathi039 said:


> Is it compulsory to provide documents for the 'Irrelevant' job duration also? I mean for the initial 2 years which ACS deducted that I marked as Irrelevant in my EOI... The problem is, I dont have enough documents (payslips/returns) to support these initial 2 years and I m just worried whether CO asks for these docs when I lodge my visa.. Please clarify



Though the dedcuted years of experience are non relevant to occupation code yet in my opinion it is better to provide as much supporting documents that you can to support your case. 

Assuming if ACS did not mark these two years of experience as non relevant you would need to provide the required documents to suffice the needs hence whatever documents you can get your hands on prepare them and upload them. 

Other senior members jeeten, KeeDa please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> You dont need to provide ANY evidence for employment for which you did not claim points.


Hi Andrey if the first job lasted for 2.9 year out of which ACS deducted two years and yet we are claiming points for remaining 9 months would it not be mandatory to provide the required documents to support our claims?
Please advise


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Though the dedcuted years of experience are non relevant to occupation code yet in my opinion it is better to provide as much supporting documents that you can to support your case. Assuming if ACS did not mark these two years of experience as non relevant you would need to provide the required documents to suffice the needs hence whatever documents you can get your hands on prepare them and upload them. Other senior members jeeten, KeeDa please correct me if I am wrong.


 I had a discussion about it with a number of MARA agents about it - not a single suggested to upload evidence for unclaimed work experience. Some of these agents have hundreds of cases per year for many years.


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Andrey if the first job lasted for 2.9 year out of which ACS deducted two years and yet we are claiming points for remaining 9 months would it not be mandatory to provide the required documents to support our claims? Please advise


You can not claim points for 9 months... Its 3, 5 or 8 i think (overseas) and For AU is 1 year min. So it will be relevant employment - but as no points claimed, no need to upload evidence. 

Everyone decides for him/herself i am just saying what i have learned when i was in doubt about it


----------



## txie051

Hi:

Just a question regarding PCC: 
Do I need to provide PCC for countries I lived in over 10 years ago? Or as long as PCC covers the 10 period, it should be ok? Has there been any case CO request PCC for country you lived in over 15 years ago? 

Thanks,
Tai


----------



## andreyx108b

txie051 said:


> Hi: Just a question regarding PCC: Do I need to provide PCC for countries I lived in over 10 years ago? Or as long as PCC covers the 10 period, it should be ok? Has there been any case CO request PCC for country you lived in over 15 years ago? Thanks, Tai


For all countries where you have lived for mire than 12 months since turning 18.


----------



## txie051

Great! Thank you for that. 

I have another question re my wife's identification. She was born in China and left with her family when she was 18 to migrate to Canada, they no longer have her birth certificate, but she has her Canadian passport as well as her citizenship card for Canada? Would that be enough or should we try to get a copy of her birth certificate?
Thank you so much for all the help!!!


----------



## andreyx108b

txie051 said:


> Great! Thank you for that. I have another question re my wife's identification. She was born in China and left with her family when she was 18 to migrate to Canada, they no longer have her birth certificate, but she has her Canadian passport as well as her citizenship card for Canada? Would that be enough or should we try to get a copy of her birth certificate? Thank you so much for all the help!!!


I would suggest getting her birth certificate.


----------



## txie051

andreyx108b said:


> I would suggest getting her birth certificate.


Thanks, at least we can start working on it before CO request and hopefully have it by the time we are allocated a CO.


----------



## sky65536

Hi all,

do you guys know which number I could call to contacct IMMI to ask about the visa status? I lodged my application in Nov and CO contacted on Dec01. I have completed all the request. However, I have schooling starting next week in Melbourne and did not apply for student visa yet. So really to call them and ask for their help to speed up my case.


----------



## Kat272

I have been waiting any news now since CO contacted 24.11 for additional documents and this waiting is driving me crazy as i can see all of yous. Anyways I was wondering do you think that there are different COs for different occupation types e.g. health care, engineers, mechanics, chefs etc? Also for more complex cases with partners and other migrating family members?

Also I am not software engineer nor anything close to it but wouldn't it be way easier to create some sort of algorithm so smthng to calculate and add estimated grant or CO contact date to immitracker based on previous data. Its pretty hard to compare oneself atm with the same occupations. Also wouldn't it be easier if the occupation name would be also drop menu for easier sorting. Just some thoughts occupying my mind.


----------



## haisergeant

no grant today?


----------



## udeshi3002

Somebody help me... 

1. Mine is doing by an agent. But he has given me the eoi credentials. From that I got to know my eoi status and all. But suddenly I cannot log in to the skillselect. Does that means my visa application has submitted?? May be he has changed the credentials. 

2. How can I know the online visa application status?


----------



## Pinpraxy

sameerberlas said:


> @Majician & Expats in Saudi/Middle East,
> 
> Did you also get PCC_KSA attested by Notary public before uploading it?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer Berlas


Dear Sameer,

In my case.. we got Oman PCC ..and attested by MOFA and the same was taken to Indian Embassy to issue the Indian PCC... 

We had uploaded only the Inidan PCC but later CO asked us to upload Oman PCC too... so please get both done and upload it together...

Thanks & Regards 

Pin


----------



## rahulraju2008

andreyx108b said:


> For all countries where you have lived for mire than 12 months since turning 18.


Quoting from the official website:

"Character requirements
Police checks for you and everyone included in your application, whether they are migrating or not, who is at least 16 years of age. You must provide a scanned colour copy:
...
of police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age.
"
From the above I think its only the for countries where you lived for the past 10 years after you have turned 16. Not beyond 10 years.
So for example if you have a child who has turned 16 only 8 years ago, then PCC is required for all countries that the child was in for the past 8 years not for the 2 years before that. I'm not 100% sure but this is my interpretation of the DIBP website.


----------



## zebust

andreyx108b said:


> I had a discussion about it with a number of MARA agents about it - not a single suggested to upload evidence for unclaimed work experience. Some of these agents have hundreds of cases per year for many years.



I did not provide any document for non-relevant job and my case went through. DIBP is only interested in experience for which you are claiming points. 

Some accessing authorities do not deduct any experience, for example Engineering Australia. This deduction policy is specific to ACS only. Weather ACS deduct some experience or not; is irrelevant for DIBP, because both are working independently.


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> You can not claim points for 9 months... Its 3, 5 or 8 i think (overseas) and For AU is 1 year min. So it will be relevant employment - but as no points claimed, no need to upload evidence.
> 
> Everyone decides for him/herself i am just saying what i have learned when i was in doubt about it


Thanks for clarifying Andy. Much appreciated. Still have a doubt if you can help. 

Well what happens if I have had 3 jobs total experience 7 years. The first job was for 5 years, second for 1 year and 3rd for another year and continuing. Say ACS deduct first two years from the 5 years experience that I have had for first job and I am suppose to claim the remaining 3 years as relevant to occupation code. Though the two years are not claimed but Would it not mean that this is a continued job and I have to provide all the relevant documents to the authority?


----------



## itsme121ab

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am preparing my Form 1221 where I have small query. Need your help in below question no.
> 
> Part G – Education and trade qualifications
> 
> 27. Main subjects or duties
> In this section, Main subjects to be mentioned but space is very less, should I mention my B-Tech Specialization (i.e Information Technology) or Should I keep this blank.
> 
> 
> 28. Describe any workshops, training, conferences or seminars you have
> attended in the last 2 years
> 
> In this section, should i mention my organizations training attended. is this really important or can be left blank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Rohan


Hi Rohan,

I realised that you have made the payment using ICICI travel card. Can you tell me how does it work?

I mean do they charge anything above and beyond price of australian dollars you bought - e.g. tax, service charges etc?

thanks,
Alpha


----------



## vikaschandra

itsme121ab said:


> Hi Rohan,
> 
> I realised that you have made the payment using ICICI travel card. Can you tell me how does it work?
> 
> I mean do they charge anything above and beyond price of australian dollars you bought - e.g. tax, service charges etc?
> 
> thanks,
> Alpha


Yes Alpha you should have minimum of 100 AUD extra in your travel card or credit card. There is a surcharge in AUD that will incur while doing the transaction.


----------



## a73210

udeshi3002 said:


> Somebody help me...
> 
> 1. Mine is doing by an agent. But he has given me the eoi credentials. From that I got to know my eoi status and all. But suddenly I cannot log in to the skillselect. Does that means my visa application has submitted?? May be he has changed the credentials.
> 
> 2. How can I know the online visa application status?


What is the error you are getting. Even if the application is lodged, you should be able to access the account

Ask your agent if he can login


----------



## Evan82

udeshi3002 said:


> Somebody help me...
> 
> 1. Mine is doing by an agent. But he has given me the eoi credentials. From that I got to know my eoi status and all. But suddenly I cannot log in to the skillselect. Does that means my visa application has submitted?? May be he has changed the credentials.
> 
> 2. How can I know the online visa application status?



1. Sometimes the skillselect experience glitches. Most of the time they are temporary. It has happened to me numerous times.
Relax, cooldown and try after an hour. If it persists, call your agent and ask him to login in verify. You should be able to loig-in to check out your EoI until an invitation is received, after that it will be locked until you apply for VISA within 30 (may be 60, can't recall exact dates) days.

2. To view online VISA status, first you should have got your invitation and then applied for VISA...


hope this helps


----------



## vikaschandra

udeshi3002 said:


> Somebody help me...
> 
> 1. Mine is doing by an agent. But he has given me the eoi credentials. From that I got to know my eoi status and all. But suddenly I cannot log in to the skillselect. Does that means my visa application has submitted?? May be he has changed the credentials.
> 
> 2. How can I know the online visa application status?


Their might be a possibility that the skill select website was down due to maintenance or technical glitch try login in after some time. if you still fail to logi you can check with your agent again to get the login credentials.


----------



## redspark123

No Grants Today?
Today's time is also over..

Eagerly waiting to hear today's grants..


----------



## faroutsam

Hey guys! 

Today morning i received an email from gsm.brisbane asking for PCC for me and spouse. I think this was pretty quick! But i am wondering why i am not asked for Form 80. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## ravian720

faroutsam said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Today morning i received an email from gsm.brisbane asking for PCC for me and spouse. I think this was pretty quick! But i am wondering why i am not asked for Form 80.
> Any thoughts?


You should upload those too if you want to avoid more delays after 28 days when they ll recontact.... 

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## faroutsam

Yes, i will do that. 



ravian720 said:


> You should upload those too if you want to avoid more delays after 28 days when they ll recontact....
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## Vinvid

redspark123 said:


> No Grants Today?
> Today's time is also over..
> 
> Eagerly waiting to hear today's grants..



No news so far ...
@redspark123 - have you tried calling DIBP ?


----------



## wolfskin

faroutsam said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Today morning i received an email from gsm.brisbane asking for PCC for me and spouse. I think this was pretty quick! But i am wondering why i am not asked for Form 80.
> Any thoughts?


Just a quick question . Do you have any overseas work/ assignment, on-site experience , or may be even your spouse ?


----------



## txie051

It's more for the country that you lived in over 10 years ago. For my case, I have lived in Canada between 2001-2014, then Australia till now. However, before 2001, I was living in China and was over 16. I'm not sure if it's necessary to get policy check for that as its over the 10 year period requirement. My only concern is it's very difficult to get police check in China, if they were going to request it, then I want to get an early start, but if it's not required, then there's no point going through all the trouble. 




rahulraju2008 said:


> Quoting from the official website:
> 
> "Character requirements
> Police checks for you and everyone included in your application, whether they are migrating or not, who is at least 16 years of age. You must provide a scanned colour copy:
> ...
> of police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age.
> "
> From the above I think its only the for countries where you lived for the past 10 years after you have turned 16. Not beyond 10 years.
> So for example if you have a child who has turned 16 only 8 years ago, then PCC is required for all countries that the child was in for the past 8 years not for the 2 years before that. I'm not 100% sure but this is my interpretation of the DIBP website.


----------



## arun32

redspark123 said:


> No Grants Today?
> Today's time is also over..
> 
> Eagerly waiting to hear today's grants..


Hi Seniors,

I was expecting a lot of grant , but nothing happend. Is something fishy going on?

Ideally, they should be back fom their holidays and should grant visas atleast 30 a day, why still there is a delay?

My case, it been 34 days after lodging visa , no coomunication as such, status is still"Application Received"

Please advice


----------



## vram

Hey guys good to see many getting their grants. I just need a clarification. I lodged my visa on 9th September and CO contacted on 21stOctober and requested more documents. Then on 15th December i received a mail from a processing officer and he requested for another country's PCC. Its been over a month since the last contact and i am not sure if i should call them or wait. My CO is from GSM Brisbane. Are there people still waiting since July and August with CO from GSM Brisbane?
Thanks


----------



## wolfskin

txie051 said:


> It's more for the country that you lived in over 10 years ago. For my case, I have lived in Canada between 2001-2014, then Australia till now. However, before 2001, I was living in China and was over 16. I'm not sure if it's necessary to get policy check for that as its over the 10 year period requirement. My only concern is it's very difficult to get police check in China, if they were going to request it, then I want to get an early start, but if it's not required, then there's no point going through all the trouble.


My Family lived in UK for 4 years within last 10 years period . So I have submitted the UK Police Certificate (me and spouse), however my wife was in Israel for 4 /5 years perios before 10 years(from now) , So Israel Police certificate not required for her. Even she went last year to Israel for 10 days, still I do not require Israel Police Certificate. Hope that helps.


----------



## Evan82

vram said:


> Hey guys good to see many getting their grants. I just need a clarification. I lodged my visa on 9th September and CO contacted on 21stOctober and requested more documents. Then on 15th December i received a mail from a processing officer and he requested for another country's PCC. Its been over a month since the last contact and i am not sure if i should call them or wait. My CO is from GSM Brisbane. Are there people still waiting since July and August with CO from GSM Brisbane?
> Thanks


Last CO contact on 15th December...
Means waiting time ain't over yet mate...
Expect something after 6 weeks expiration of last CO contact, say somewhere around 26th Jan...


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Thanks for clarifying Andy. Much appreciated. Still have a doubt if you can help. Well what happens if I have had 3 jobs total experience 7 years. The first job was for 5 years, second for 1 year and 3rd for another year and continuing. Say ACS deduct first two years from the 5 years experience that I have had for first job and I am suppose to claim the remaining 3 years as relevant to occupation code. Though the two years are not claimed but Would it not mean that this is a continued job and I have to provide all the relevant documents to the authority?


I agree with you totally as i think in such a case i would provide evidence for all 5 just to show when i started and that i worked there for all these years.


----------



## txie051

Perfect! That's great to hear! Really relieved to hear that I don't need to worry about over 10 years ago! Thank you!!! 



wolfskin said:


> My Family lived in UK for 4 years within last 10 years period . So I have submitted the UK Police Certificate (me and spouse), however my wife was in Israel for 4 /5 years perios before 10 years(from now) , So Israel Police certificate not required for her. Even she went last year to Israel for 10 days, still I do not require Israel Police Certificate. Hope that helps.


----------



## $#aussie

*Planning to apply for 189 / 190 subclass visa*



priyasengupta said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in the month of January 2015. :fingerscrossed:


Hello,

Iam planning to apply for 189 or 190 sub class to move to australia and work.

My Background --> I have completed by graduation from commerce stream and my MBA from Marketing stream, currently im into IT stream working in India for MNC ,i have work experience of non IT close to 2 years and IT experience of 4.5 years.

My Query --> What are my chances to get thru skill assessment as my studies and work experience are not the same. And im new to this forum i would like to get views and comments from the experience folks.

Thanks in advance,
Aussie


----------



## Umas

Evan82 said:


> Last CO contact on 15th December...
> Means waiting time ain't over yet mate...
> Expect something after 6 weeks expiration of last CO contact, say somewhere around 26th Jan...


Hello mate,

6 weeks after CO contact OR RC complete?

for mine 41 (~6 weeks ) days over after first CO contact (for additional docs). However, just 6 days over after RC Completed.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Jai.kumar

Hi all,

I need some urgent help from you experts. While I am waiting for the PR, I would need to visit Sydney for 2 weeks for some urgent assignment. Please help me understand if the visitor visa will cancel or affect the PR in any ways. Can I apply for the visitor visa now? My time lines are in the signature.


----------



## joshca1107

*Hello..*

I've logded EOI 189 (60pts), I'm able to apply 190 too (65pts) but I forgot to select 190 when submitting. Shall I update and select 190 too?

For police check, I need to get from my country (before 2012) and Thailand (till 2016), shall I ask the one in my country first as it will take 3 weeks at least.

For health check, we can do in advance under My health declarations, right?

Thanks,
Josh.


----------



## andreyx108b

txie051 said:


> Perfect! That's great to hear! Really relieved to hear that I don't need to worry about over 10 years ago! Thank you!!!


At the same time, i have seen a case in this forum from Syrian guy, he was requested pcc for countries he has lived over 10 years ago after turning 16.

I think i said 18 yearly, my bad, i was wrong.


----------



## faroutsam

Nope. No overseas work/assignment. All my 8 years of relevant experience (claimed points for 5yrs) is in India. Why, does it matter? 



wolfskin said:


> Just a quick question . Do you have any overseas work/ assignment, on-site experience , or may be even your spouse ?


----------



## redspark123

Vinvid said:


> No news so far ...
> @redspark123 - have you tried calling DIBP ?



No..Thinking about that..heard that there is no use..


----------



## Evan82

Umas said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> 6 weeks after CO contact OR RC complete?
> 
> for mine 41 (~6 weeks ) days over after first CO contact (for additional docs). However, just 6 days over after RC Completed.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


approx 6 weeks after final CO contact. Yes yours is almost at the end of those 6 weeks.
If Bris folks are working to schedule (you know what I mean , these government offices heh...) they have to start assessing your application right now.
Give it a couple of more weeks... Request complete has no effect (if you have hit request complete within the 4 weeks, which you have)..


----------



## Umas

andreyx108b said:


> At the same time, i have seen a case in this forum from Syrian guy, he was requested pcc for countries he has lived over 10 years ago after turning 16.
> 
> I think i said 18 yearly, my bad, i was wrong.


Hi,

Just to add to it, I was requested for AUS_PCC even though I visited AUS for just 5 weeks in the last 10 years. 

When clarified about this, I was told it is left to the CO.

So, few of the things are subjective and depends on CO  

thanksm
Umas


----------



## Evan82

Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> So, few of the things are subjective and depends on CO
> 
> thanksm
> Umas



Absolutely true....
That stuff, even those medicals (to refer or not to refer) are upto the CO...
Anyways, I hope your grant would be on the way in the next couple of weeks...


----------



## arun32

Is there any ausysite to track the number of visas they have granted for a financial year


----------



## AusEducated

arun32 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I was expecting a lot of grant , but nothing happend. Is something fishy going on?
> 
> Ideally, they should be back fom their holidays and should grant visas atleast 30 a day, why still there is a delay?
> 
> My case, it been 34 days after lodging visa , no coomunication as such, status is still"Application Received"
> 
> Please advice


All I can say is wait, as of now I am waiting since 100+ days with status Application Received. So not sure what is going on. I applied with 65 points, how many did you apply with??


----------



## gaus

Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to add to it, I was requested for AUS_PCC even though I visited AUS for just 5 weeks in the last 10 years.
> 
> When clarified about this, I was told it is left to the CO.
> 
> So, few of the things are subjective and depends on CO
> 
> thanksm
> Umas


I get Butterflies in my stomach when I read such things... I have been to OZ 5 times in the last 8 years for varying durations. Have not been requested anything and will keep my fingers crossed. 

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Karim9792

andreyx108b said:


> At the same time, i have seen a case in this forum from Syrian guy, he was requested pcc for countries he has lived over 10 years ago after turning 16.
> 
> I think i said 18 yearly, my bad, i was wrong.


I'm not THE Syrian guy you are talking about, but I was asked for PCC for countries I lived in for the past 10 years, not sure if this is the case for everyone?

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skilled Subclass - 189 | Electrical Engineer - ANZSCO 233311
Claiming 65 points, none for work experience.*

*EOI invite 65 points: *09/10/2015
*Visa application submitted with all documents uploaded:* 11/10/2015
*Health clearance provided: *16/10/2015 
*CO contact Requesting new PCC:* 4/11/2015
*New PCC provided:* 9/11/2015
*Grant:* ???


----------



## wolfskin

faroutsam said:


> Nope. No overseas work/assignment. All my 8 years of relevant experience (claimed points for 5yrs) is in India. Why, does it matter?


Though I am not 100% sure, but most likely CO ask for Form 80 to those candidates who has overseas work experience. In fact a major potion of Form 80 talks about the same (overseas visit and work experience / country wise) .


----------



## txie051

All good, it's hard to say. I don't mind getting it if it's in the requirement but seems like the requirements is just for 10 years. I wonder if it's country based. Hoping that I don't have to request one. 






andreyx108b said:


> At the same time, i have seen a case in this forum from Syrian guy, he was requested pcc for countries he has lived over 10 years ago after turning 16.
> 
> I think i said 18 yearly, my bad, i was wrong.


----------



## txie051

Wow, that's really difficult. When did you have to report your visit to Australia? From my understanding, you only report your address for 10 years in form 80? I only put down my permanent address, nothing for the country I travelled? Is that a requirement also.

Fingers crossed for good CO




Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to add to it, I was requested for AUS_PCC even though I visited AUS for just 5 weeks in the last 10 years.
> 
> When clarified about this, I was told it is left to the CO.
> 
> So, few of the things are subjective and depends on CO
> 
> thanksm
> Umas


----------



## sudas

*Query*

Hi All,

I have sumitted my application on 7th Jan. Currently showing the status as 'Application Received'. I have got the list to upload the documents. Have uploaded all documents.Few documents are not applicable to me and leave those as it is - like Australian qualification and Australian work Exp. Now my question is what is the next step? 
Do I need to submit the appliaction again? I see there is a check box beside my application number and also a button name 'Submit Application'. 
Please advice.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

No grants today that i know of, not even in Immitracker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arun32

AusEducated said:


> All I can say is wait, as of now I am waiting since 100+ days with status Application Received. So not sure what is going on. I applied with 65 points, how many did you apply with??


HI Auseducated,

I have applied with 60 points


----------



## hiren20

can anybody tell me ....do we need to upload the scanned certified copies of documents. or only normal scanned copies will work????


----------



## txie051

scanned certified copy I believe. I did for all of mine just in case. 



hiren20 said:


> can anybody tell me ....do we need to upload the scanned certified copies of documents. or only normal scanned copies will work????


----------



## sudas

*Query*

Hi All,

I have sumitted my application on 7th Jan. Currently showing the status as 'Application Received'. I have got the list to upload the documents. Have uploaded all documents.Few documents are not applicable to me and leave those as it is - like Australian qualification and Australian work Exp. Now my question is what is the next step? 
Do I need to submit the appliaction again? I see there is a check box beside my application number and also a button name 'Submit Application'. 
Please advice.


----------



## jewelthief

Does any body has an idea how much time it would take if DIBP try to obtain a PCC by themselves? They have told me that they will obtain my wife's PCC (of a South American country) by themselves.


----------



## haisergeant

arun32 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I was expecting a lot of grant , but nothing happend. Is something fishy going on?
> 
> Ideally, they should be back fom their holidays and should grant visas atleast 30 a day, why still there is a delay?
> 
> My case, it been 34 days after lodging visa , no coomunication as such, status is still"Application Received"
> 
> Please advice


I lodged after you a week, 23/12, still waiting. The status is "Application receive". 26 days passed and no information from CO.


----------



## MavyWills

txie051 said:


> It's more for the country that you lived in over 10 years ago. For my case, I have lived in Canada between 2001-2014, then Australia till now. However, before 2001, I was living in China and was over 16. I'm not sure if it's necessary to get policy check for that as its over the 10 year period requirement. My only concern is it's very difficult to get police check in China, if they were going to request it, then I want to get an early start, but if it's not required, then there's no point going through all the trouble.


affidavit/statutory declaration as on character evidence on DIBP website can simply your matters


----------



## msr83

txie051 said:


> scanned certified copy I believe. I did for all of mine just in case.


colour scanned copies will do.


----------



## SmartB

Simeono34 said:


> Guys I got my grant today, super happy... God is good!!!!! Also got a full time job! Double blessing. Onshore applicant.. 190 NSW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations man!


----------



## ScotDownUnder

txie051 said:


> Wow, that's really difficult. When did you have to report your visit to Australia? From my understanding, you only report your address for 10 years in form 80? I only put down my permanent address, nothing for the country I travelled? Is that a requirement also.
> 
> Fingers crossed for good CO


Form 80 is really puzzling me. I wasn't asked for it, and went through the whole process from applying for ACS skill assessment to 189 visa grant in less than five weeks.

Had lunch yesterday with an old friend who started his application process last April and has just been asked for Form 80. Bizarre, as I've travelled a lot more than he has: then again, I didn't claim any points for work experience, and he has, so it could very likely be down to a work experience check meaning Form 80 is invoked?

Hell of a puzzler.

The fact they're now looking for PCC slips for visits of only weeks at a time, that's a whole new dimension of in-depth probing. Keeping my fingers crossed for you guys. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Evan82

SmartB said:


> Congratulations man!


Congrats mate and all the best with the rest of your plans...
Please update your timeline as well


----------



## Vinvid

Hello All,

Request , Can anyone share the Employment reference email format??..

Thanks
Vinvid


----------



## Jai.kumar

Jai.kumar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some urgent help from you experts. While I am waiting for the PR, I would need to visit Sydney for 2 weeks for some urgent assignment. Please help me understand if the visitor visa will cancel or affect the PR in any ways. Can I apply for the visitor visa now? My time lines are in the signature.


Can someone help me with this please?


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> I agree with you totally as i think in such a case i would provide evidence for all 5 just to show when i started and that i worked there for all these years.


Thanks Andy this what I was trying to explain to our colleague here cause he/she had not mentioned if that was not continous job or seperate job?
Hope our discussion would give the individual more insight on what to provide and what not to. Thanks again.


----------



## hassanhaayat

vybhavkmadadi said:


> No grants today that i know of, not even in Immitracker.
> 
> 
> No grants Today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


-------------------------------------------------------------
8/10/2015 - Invitation Received
31/10/2015 - Application submitted
07/10/2015 - CO Assignment (GSM Adelaide) requested for Form 80 and Medicals
18/10/2015 - Medicals 
06/11/2015 - Information provided (PCC from Pak and Saudi Arabia and Form 80)

Grant: Waiting:eyebrows:


----------



## gaus

hassanhaayat said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 8/10/2015 - Invitation Received
> 31/10/2015 - Application submitted
> 07/10/2015 - CO Assignment (GSM Adelaide) requested for Form 80 and Medicals
> 18/10/2015 - Medicals
> 06/11/2015 - Information provided (PCC from Pak and Saudi Arabia and Form 80)
> 
> Grant: Waiting:eyebrows:


Your timeline doesn't make sense.. is there some sort of a typo

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## hassanhaayat

gaus said:


> Your timeline doesn't make sense.. is there some sort of a typo
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Yeah  Sorry..

-------------------------------------------------------------
06/08/2015 - Invitation Received (Civil Engineer)
31/08/2015 - Application submitted
07/10/2015 - CO Assignment (GSM Adelaide) requested for Form 80 and Medicals
18/10/2015 - Medicals 
06/11/2015 - Information provided (PCC from Pak and Saudi Arabia and Form 80)

Grant: Waiting


----------



## gaus

hassanhaayat said:


> Yeah  Sorry..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 06/08/2015 - Invitation Received (Civil Engineer)
> 31/08/2015 - Application submitted
> 07/10/2015 - CO Assignment (GSM Adelaide) requested for Form 80 and Medicals
> 18/10/2015 - Medicals
> 06/11/2015 - Information provided (PCC from Pak and Saudi Arabia and Form 80)
> 
> Grant: Waiting


Should not have changed it.. this one takes it 2 month back... You have been waiting for long.. Wish you a speedy grant. God Bless!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## hassanhaayat

gaus said:


> Should not have changed it.. this one takes it 2 month back... You have been waiting for long.. Wish you a speedy grant. God Bless!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Thank you Bro......
Hope you too get Soon....


----------



## mikki88

*Immi login issue*

Hi

I am not able to login to my immi account today..anybody else who is facing the same issue.?


----------



## sipoflifein

mikki88 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am not able to login to my immi account today..anybody else who is facing the same issue.?




Am able to login. infact logged in today morning and just now around 5 pm India time.


----------



## Kat272

Jai.kumar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some urgent help from you experts. While I am waiting for the PR, I would need to visit Sydney for 2 weeks for some urgent assignment. Please help me understand if the visitor visa will cancel or affect the PR in any ways. Can I apply for the visitor visa now? My time lines are in the signature.


651 will not affect your 189. I am on 651 in Australia and I checked it before from immigration office


----------



## Jai.kumar

mikki88 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am not able to login to my immi account today..anybody else who is facing the same issue.?


No problems logging in. It works as usual. What error do you get?


----------



## Jai.kumar

Kat272 said:


> 651 will not affect your 189. I am on 651 in Australia and I checked it before from immigration office


Thank you. Since I am from India, I am not eligible for 651. I need to apply subclass 600. Will there be any difference with regards to 600?


----------



## Ktoda

mikki88 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am not able to login to my immi account today..anybody else who is facing the same issue.?



Hi All

Please note today you guys didn't login in Immi account due to scheduled maintenance on 18th Jan 2016. Also note, ImmiAccount will be unavailable on the following dates/times AEDT (GMT +11) due to Planned system Maintenance

*Wednesday 27 January 2016 5am to 8am*


----------



## Kat272

Jai.kumar said:


> Thank you. Since I am from India, I am not eligible for 651. I need to apply subclass 600. Will there be any difference with regards to 600?


To be honest then when I called then I asked about tourist visa and the immigration officer said that it is not substantive visa and will not cancel the skilled migration visa but to be 100% sure and not to risk I would call and double confirm. Some visas cancel your previous applications.


----------



## wolfskin

Any grants today ? Or is the wait going to be worst than getting an EOI invite (experienced by 60 pointers)


----------



## sameerb

jannayaksingh said:


> Sorry for posting in the wrong thread . May be I can a lead from here ..
> 
> Hi ,
> We are planning to migrate in the month of April. Need some guidance regarding job oppurtunities/ course enrollments for my wife . She is having a MBA degree with Majors in finance and has done B.Com as UG . What are the possible avenues that can be explored for a decent white collared job !
> 
> Any help will be appreciated !


Dear Brother,

Congratulations on your grant. One question I need to ask. Is it SC189 VISA? and how much time validity you have to reach Australia after the grant date?


Regards,


----------



## diogosgp

I have a question. I have a Mara agent that applied for 189 in my behalf and therefore I don't have access to the account. 

I applied for my visa on 28/11 and CO asked for my medicals on the 8/12. What my status should be on the immi website?
Can I identify if they are making a decision or gonna ask for more documents?

Thanks


----------



## Jai.kumar

Kat272 said:


> To be honest then when I called then I asked about tourist visa and the immigration officer said that it is not substantive visa and will not cancel the skilled migration visa but to be 100% sure and not to risk I would call and double confirm. Some visas cancel your previous applications.


Thank you. I will give the DIBP a call tomorrow during their working hours.


----------



## jannayaksingh

sameerberlas said:


> Dear Brother,
> 
> Congratulations on your grant. One question I need to ask. Is it SC189 VISA? and how much time validity you have to reach Australia after the grant date?
> 
> 
> Regards,


Yes , thats 189 visa. The IED for me is 09 Nov 2016 and the grant was received in month of Dec 2015


----------



## Jai.kumar

Kat272 said:


> To be honest then when I called then I asked about tourist visa and the immigration officer said that it is not substantive visa and will not cancel the skilled migration visa but to be 100% sure and not to risk I would call and double confirm. Some visas cancel your previous applications.


I read this on another forum


> The reason you need to be careful about applying for a visitors visa with a PR application in the pipeline is because if your PR has been granted and you apply for the visitors visa, the last visa granted will over ride the previous one - effectively killing your PR.
> 
> If you are planning on doing this - you should contact your CO and let them know of your travel plans.


This is really scary. I may need to talk to DIBP. Does anyone have some more clarity on this?


----------



## Rhea2015

*Final stage - waiting*

:fingerscrossed:..... My status is in the signature. I am waiting eagerly for an update.


----------



## vikaschandra

Rhea2015 said:


> :fingerscrossed:..... My status is in the signature. I am waiting eagerly for an update.


Wow! that was pretty fast contact from CO. Congrats wish you get your grant soon.


----------



## redspark123

I am planning to make a call to DIBP. 
Which all are the details which I need to be ready before calling them. I mean what all are the questions they will ask for identification like passport no:....etc.

Any thing wrong in calling them.. My timeline is given below.

23/10/2015 - Invited
28/10/2015 - Visa Applied
09/11/2015 - Co assigned Brisbane (Asked for PCC and Medical)
01/11/2015 - PCC
17/11/2015 - Health
19/11/2015 - Request Completed
XX/XX/XXXX - Waiting.....................
Thanks again!


----------



## Vinvid

Team,

After 68 days of CO contact , employment verification happened today !!...

1) First - a lady from Delhi embassy called up the Front office and asked for HR .

2) Spoke to HR and verified details over call .

3) Followed up by an email - with close to 7 questions on the employment .

I have noticed that these questions are varying for different candidates ....

Now ..... waiting again !!...hopefully grant soon ..!!


----------



## gaus

Vinvid said:


> Team,
> 
> After 68 days of CO contact , employment verification happened today !!...
> 
> 1) First - a lady from Delhi embassy called up the Front office and asked for HR .
> 
> 2) Spoke to HR and verified details over call .
> 
> 3) Followed up by an email - with close to 7 questions on the employment .
> 
> I have noticed that these questions are varying for different candidates ....
> 
> Now ..... waiting again !!...hopefully grant soon ..!!


All the best. Is this current or a previous employment.. what are kind of documents you provided for this employment episode and how many points have you claimed for employment

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Vinvid

gaus said:


> All the best. Is this current or a previous employment.. what are kind of documents you provided for this employment episode and how many points have you claimed for employment
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles



1) Current employment
2) All possible types of docs ...payslips , joining letter etc 
3) Claimed points - 5
....


----------



## cozmopravesh

Vinvid said:


> Team,
> 
> After 68 days of CO contact , employment verification happened today !!...
> 
> 1) First - a lady from Delhi embassy called up the Front office and asked for HR .
> 
> 2) Spoke to HR and verified details over call .
> 
> 3) Followed up by an email - with close to 7 questions on the employment .
> 
> I have noticed that these questions are varying for different candidates ....
> 
> Now ..... waiting again !!...hopefully grant soon ..!!


Hi Vinvid,

Can you share those 7 questions please?


----------



## gaus

Vinvid said:


> 1) Current employment
> 2) All possible types of docs ...payslips , joining letter etc
> 3) Claimed points - 5
> ....


Wow.. verification for 5 points.. 

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Heywb

redspark123 said:


> I am planning to make a call to DIBP.
> Which all are the details which I need to be ready before calling them. I mean what all are the questions they will ask for identification like passport no:....etc.
> 
> Any thing wrong in calling them.. My timeline is given below.
> 
> 23/10/2015 - Invited
> 28/10/2015 - Visa Applied
> 09/11/2015 - Co assigned Brisbane (Asked for PCC and Medical)
> 01/11/2015 - PCC
> 17/11/2015 - Health
> 19/11/2015 - Request Completed
> XX/XX/XXXX - Waiting.....................
> Thanks again!


They will ask when u applied ur application and when co contacted. If co contact was less than 8 weeks they will ask u to wait, if it is more than 8 weeks they will ask your passport number and then verify by asking your name, place of birth and date of birth.


----------



## Vinvid

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi Vinvid,
> 
> Can you share those 7 questions please?


Please find below :

1) Employee number
2) Period of employment 
3) Designation
4) Current salary
5) Major responsibilities
6) Does employee have previous exp ?
7) The person signed on the ref letter (Mr XXX) - is he authorised to do the same ?

.........


----------



## gaus

Vinvid said:


> Please find below :
> 
> 1) Employee number
> 2) Period of employment
> 3) Designation
> 4) Current salary
> 5) Major responsibilities
> 6) Does employee have previous exp ?
> 7) The person signed on the ref letter (Mr XXX) - is he authorised to do the same ?
> 
> .........


Hey Vinvid

Can you please also advise if you applied on your own or via an agent? also did you submit an SD or a reference letter signed by someone from HR.

Sorry mate for all the questions, you know the anxiousness!!!

Thanks


----------



## Vinvid

gaus said:


> Hey Vinvid
> 
> Can you please also advise if you applied on your own or via an agent? also did you submit an SD or a reference letter signed by someone from HR.
> 
> Sorry mate for all the questions, you know the anxiousness!!!
> 
> Thanks


Applied by ourself 
Submitted - ref letter signed by manager

No harm - we are also in the same boat  ....... Very Anxiousness here too...


----------



## gaus

Vinvid said:


> Applied by ourself
> Submitted - ref letter signed by manager
> 
> No harm - we are also in the same boat  ....... Very Anxiousness here too...


Thanks. I guess your manager must have signed on company letterhead.

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Vinvid

gaus said:


> Thanks. I guess your manager must have signed on company letterhead.
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Yes correct ..... That's where i suppose they got the company contact details ..


----------



## wolfskin

"Vinvid" I have sent you a PM have you managed to see that !


----------



## cozmopravesh

Vinvid said:


> Please find below :
> 
> 1) Employee number
> 2) Period of employment
> 3) Designation
> 4) Current salary
> 5) Major responsibilities
> 6) Does employee have previous exp ?
> 7) The person signed on the ref letter (Mr XXX) - is he authorised to do the same ?
> 
> .........


Thanks mate. These are generally same questions they ask for.


----------



## Vinvid

wolfskin said:


> "Vinvid" I have sent you a PM have you managed to see that !



Replied ...


----------



## redspark123

So, no grants reported today??


----------



## Kaiser88

Hi All,

I've posted in the 2016 forum but noticed this one is still very much live so apologies for duplication:
I'm currently going through the EOI form. For relationship status I am engaged to my partner and have lived with them for over 2 years. Should I choose engaged or de facto?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Kaiser88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've posted in the 2016 forum but noticed this one is still very much live so apologies for duplication:
> I'm currently going through the EOI form. For relationship status I am engaged to my partner and have lived with them for over 2 years. Should I choose engaged or de facto?
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you're engaged, best put engaged, mate.

Rule 1. Be disturbingly honest with the DIBP. Pays off in the long run.


----------



## Kaiser88

ScotDownUnder said:


> If you're engaged, best put engaged, mate.
> 
> Rule 1. Be disturbingly honest with the DIBP. Pays off in the long run.


Thanks! I intend to be


----------



## arun32

And we close the show with no grants


----------



## xehny

As ACS deducts 2 Years from Experience, do we need to upload reference letters for only those period for which we are claiming points or should we go ahead and upload all the reference letters?
Anyone please?


----------



## faizan93

for just the period ACS accepted.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kat272

Jai.kumar said:


> I read this on another forum
> 
> 
> This is really scary. I may need to talk to DIBP. Does anyone have some more clarity on this?


This is true, therefore better call them and explain your situation. I have heard it happen before. Although someone here got 457 for his wife which should jeopardise also PR.


----------



## Kat272

Heywb said:


> They will ask when u applied ur application and when co contacted. If co contact was less than 8 weeks they will ask u to wait, if it is more than 8 weeks they will ask your passport number and then verify by asking your name, place of birth and date of birth.


I called last Friday and waited nearly 1,5 hours and the lady said she cannot confirm wether the documents provided are sufficient and told me to wait 3 months from the CO contact, which was 24th November


----------



## Majician

Guys are we expecting some grants today????

4800 invitations this month and no progress in grants, I thought they would clear the backlog and now they are actually creating hell lot of backlog, waiting 3 months after CO contact is hilarious !!! Well I think I should quit looking forward to it until it comes to me itself ☺


----------



## andreyx108b

Majician said:


> Guys are we expecting some grants today????
> 
> 4800 invitations this month and no progress in grants, I thought they would clear the backlog and now they are actually creating hell lot of backlog, waiting 3 months after CO contact is hilarious !!! Well I think I should quit looking forward to it until it comes to me itself ☺


I've seen some grants on Monday (yesterday) but like most of them are SC190... hopefully SC189 will start getting them soon in large numbers. 

Good luck!


----------



## Majician

andreyx108b said:


> I've seen some grants on Monday (yesterday) but like most of them are SC190... hopefully SC189 will start getting them soon in large numbers.
> 
> Good luck!


Andrey can you give me ph number to call Brisbane office please?

And info which should be ready if they might ask


----------



## Jai.kumar

Majician said:


> Andrey can you give me ph number to call Brisbane office please?
> 
> And info which should be ready if they might ask


+61 731 367 000.

It's common for both adelaide and brisbane.


----------



## Majician

Jai.kumar said:


> +61 731 367 000.
> 
> It's common for both adelaide and brisbane.


Thanks Jai


----------



## Jai.kumar

Kat272 said:


> This is true, therefore better call them and explain your situation. I have heard it happen before. Although someone here got 457 for his wife which should jeopardise also PR.


I managed to talk to GSM on this. Surprisingly I did not have to wait on the call for long. However, when I spoke to the first person who was a little rude the call got disconnected and I could not connect from the same number again. Not sure if the system notes down your number when trying multiple times after you spoke.

I eventually tried from another number and this time the gentleman on the other side was so polite and helpful. He said the visitor visa will not affect the 189 visa application in any way and also have asked me to write to the CO that I am applying for a visitor visa. I will probably write an email and will proceed with it. And I didn't give any details including passport number and TRN.

Regards,
Jai Kumar


----------



## electrified

hei friends
Can you guys giv me idea how much time it will take to get visa grant???
(2yrs Australian engineering edu+3yr Australian engineering work exp= total 60pts)

I have applied for eoi 24th sep 2015 with 60pts Electronics engg
Got eoi invitation 23/24th nov. 
Applied for 189 on 29th nov. 
Finished uploading doc 4th dec. 
CO allocated 8th Dec and asked for health and addition 2 more doc. done health and finished uploading doc 12th Dec. 
Since then just waiting and waiting.


----------



## Akon

Hello guys,

Can someone please tell, how much points do you need to get invitation for 489 visa ? I have applied as a
General accountant with 70 points ?


----------



## Kat272

electrified said:


> hei friends
> Can you guys giv me idea how much time it will take to get visa grant???
> (2yrs Australian engineering edu+3yr Australian engineering work exp= total 60pts)
> 
> I have applied for eoi 24th sep 2015 with 60pts Electronics engg
> Got eoi invitation 23/24th nov.
> Applied for 189 on 29th nov.
> Finished uploading doc 4th dec.
> CO allocated 8th Dec and asked for health and addition 2 more doc. done health and finished uploading doc 12th Dec.
> Since then just waiting and waiting.


Ppl are waiting still from October and November, but since I have not noticed any solid system in getting grants then I guess no one knows.
I suspect that it vastly depends on wether you claimed points on employment, are you single applicant and maybe your occupation and definitely luck


----------



## amarjagadish

*27 Days gone and No CO Contact yet.*..

Anyone know who are in the Priority Queue of below

a) Visa Submitted and waiting for CO Contact ?
b) Already CO contacted with Request actioned ?


----------



## electrified

amarjagadish said:


> *27 Days gone and No CO Contact yet.*..
> 
> Anyone know who are in the Priority Queue of below
> 
> a) Visa Submitted and waiting for CO Contact ?
> b) Already CO contacted with Request actioned ?



It may take little time as lot of people in immigration goes for holiday during X-mas time. Specially from 24th dec to 3rd Jan there will be almost zero activity from processing centre. 
but I hope you will get CO soon. Now a days people are getting CO very quickly


----------



## mmon

Anyone submitted their 189 application from the 8th Jan batch and got a grant or a contact yet ?


----------



## mmon

GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting


----------



## Kat272

mmon said:


> GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting


Did you claim any points for employment? Are you single applicant and which GSM was it?
Congrats and good luck


----------



## wolfskin

mmon said:


> GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting


Awesome... you got the wings lane:


----------



## nnaorin19

so on 7th January they were working..i thought the processing is a bit down on january..congratz


----------



## nnaorin19

u r so lucky man..congratz..which gsm can u tell please? thanks


----------



## gaus

mmon said:


> GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## nnaorin19

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! All the best for future!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


hi i see u've one of the highest point..and co allocated on november.. do u think the processing has anything to do with higher point? and is the adelaide gsm processing in a slower rate? thanks


----------



## mmon

Kat272 said:


> Did you claim any points for employment? Are you single applicant and which GSM was it?
> Congrats and good luck


Thanks  Yes single applicant, GSM Adelaide, and no points in employment ( although I submitted work experience documents).


----------



## nnaorin19

mmon said:


> GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting


which gsm can u tell please? thanks nd congratz once again


----------



## gaus

nnaorin19 said:


> hi i see u've one of the highest point..and co allocated on november.. do u think the processing has anything to do with higher point? and is the adelaide gsm processing in a slower rate? thanks


I don't think that there's much of a difference between the processing speed and if there is probably it's 4-5 days. 

In my case I regret the high points, employment verification does delay the process. For me it's not done yet and that worries me even more as if its started now it may mean another delay of 2 months. Also, I guess other factors like self employment, travel history, contacts in oz play a role and I revealed a big list of all these 

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## mmon

nnaorin19 said:


> which gsm can u tell please? thanks nd congratz once again


Just mentioned it above lol  *GSM Adelaide*, and thanks, hope you get yours soon


----------



## goodtimes

Dear Friends,

I am glad to tell you that by the grace of the Almighty, I have received the much awaited grant this morning. There were all sorts of negative feelings during this wait but all of that is gone. I have realised that one must stay positive no matter what. For all of you who are waiting for your grant, please stay positive, it will come after taking its time. Some of you are waiting for more than 3 months - to them - guys please continue to be patient, it's just around the corner, DIBP is taking time to verify certain things, no need to call them as calling won't help. Just hang on and stay positive.

A big thanks to Jeeten and Keeda, they provide invaluable support to this forum, really. Many thanks to the entire forum members, this is a great place to learn and exchange knowledge. Wish you all a very happy new year 2016!

Quick Timeline:
Invite Received - 3 August 2015
Visa Applied - 5 August 2015
CO Contact- 7 October 2015
Grant - 19 January 2016

Regards,
GT


----------



## nnaorin19

gaus said:


> I don't think that there's much of a difference between the processing speed and if there is probably it's 4-5 days.
> 
> In my case I regret the high points, employment verification does delay the process. For me it's not done yet and that worries me even more as if its started now it may mean another delay of 2 months. Also, I guess other factors like self employment, travel history, contacts in oz play a role and I revealed a big list of all these
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


but ur education and experience are already assessed..they don't go into assessing those unless they doubt.. ur assessing body does the employment verification as far as i know.. i might be wrong.. all da best


----------



## perthling

goodtimes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am glad to tell you that by the grace of the Almighty, I have received the much awaited grant this morning. There were all sorts of negative feelings during this wait but all of that is gone. I have realised that one must stay positive no matter what. For all of you who are waiting for your grant, please stay positive, it will come after taking its time. Some of you are waiting for more than 3 months - to them - guys please continue to be patient, it's just around the corner, DIBP is taking time to verify certain things, no need to call them as calling won't help. Just hang on and stay positive.
> 
> A big thanks to Jeeten and Keeda, they provide invaluable support to this forum, really. Many thanks to the entire forum members, this is a great place to learn and exchange knowledge. Wish you all a very happy new year 2016!
> 
> Quick Timeline:
> Invite Received - 3 August 2015
> Visa Applied - 5 August 2015
> CO Contact- 7 October 2015
> Grant - 19 January 2016
> 
> Regards,
> GT


congrats good times! finally one from Team August  best of luck with everything!


----------



## amar9780816870

Congratulations have fun n best of luck


----------



## gaus

goodtimes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am glad to tell you that by the grace of the Almighty, I have received the much awaited grant this morning. There were all sorts of negative feelings during this wait but all of that is gone. I have realised that one must stay positive no matter what. For all of you who are waiting for your grant, please stay positive, it will come after taking its time. Some of you are waiting for more than 3 months - to them - guys please continue to be patient, it's just around the corner, DIBP is taking time to verify certain things, no need to call them as calling won't help. Just hang on and stay positive.
> 
> A big thanks to Jeeten and Keeda, they provide invaluable support to this forum, really. Many thanks to the entire forum members, this is a great place to learn and exchange knowledge. Wish you all a very happy new year 2016!
> 
> Quick Timeline:
> Invite Received - 3 August 2015
> Visa Applied - 5 August 2015
> CO Contact- 7 October 2015
> Grant - 19 January 2016
> 
> Regards,
> GT


Congratulations!!! All the best for the future! Really happy for you.. we all understand how excruciating the wait is. Godspeed!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## nnaorin19

perthling said:


> congrats good times! finally one from Team August  best of luck with everything!


hey congratz.may i ask which gsm? and how many times u contacted co through email or phone? thanks


----------



## gaus

nnaorin19 said:


> but ur education and experience are already assessed..they don't go into assessing those unless they doubt.. ur assessing body does the employment verification as far as i know.. i might be wrong.. all da best


The assessing body doesn't verify the authenticity of the documents unless there's something really fishy. They just assess the experience based on claims made. DIBP does independent verification in a lot of cases

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## simbacai

Received my grant just now, thank you guys, thanks this forum, good luck with you all guys, you will get your grant soon.

BTW, don't worry about the communication with [email protected], you will finally got your grant if every document is solid.

Quick Timeline:
ANZSCO Code: Telecommunication Network Engineer (263312)
Invite Received - 9 Oct 2015
Visa Applied - 27 Oct 2015
CO Contact- 13 October 2015 (ask for for 80 and 1221)
Empoloy verification - 2 Dec 2015
skill support contact - 3 Dec 2015 (ask for previous passport information, and current employer contact )
Grant - 19 January 2016


----------



## nnaorin19

gaus said:


> The assessing body doesn't verify the authenticity of the documents unless there's something really fishy. They just assess the experience based on claims made. DIBP does independent verification in a lot of cases
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


thanks for letting me know..i'm not claiming any point for experience.. are they going to call educational institute for verification? thanks


----------



## willhgh

Hi Everyone,

Me and my wife got invitation on 8th of January, and we loged all documents and paid fees on 12th of January. Because we have a baby due middle of march. we really want to get pr before baby due. otherwise we have to do all the process again for our new born baby. Any one knows how long for us to get a CO??

TA

WIll


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

simbacai said:


> Received my grant just now, thank you guys, thanks this forum, good luck with you all guys, you will get your grant soon.
> 
> BTW, don't worry about the communication with [email protected], you will finally got your grant if every document is solid.
> 
> Quick Timeline:
> Invite Received - 9 Oct 2015
> Visa Applied - 27 Oct 2015
> CO Contact- 13 October 2015 (ask for for 80 and 1221)
> Empoloy verification - 2 Dec 2015
> skill support contact - 3 Dec 2015 (ask for previous passport information, and current employer contact )
> Grant - 19 January 2016



Congrats and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

goodtimes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am glad to tell you that by the grace of the Almighty, I have received the much awaited grant this morning. There were all sorts of negative feelings during this wait but all of that is gone. I have realised that one must stay positive no matter what. For all of you who are waiting for your grant, please stay positive, it will come after taking its time. Some of you are waiting for more than 3 months - to them - guys please continue to be patient, it's just around the corner, DIBP is taking time to verify certain things, no need to call them as calling won't help. Just hang on and stay positive.
> 
> A big thanks to Jeeten and Keeda, they provide invaluable support to this forum, really. Many thanks to the entire forum members, this is a great place to learn and exchange knowledge. Wish you all a very happy new year 2016!
> 
> Quick Timeline:
> Invite Received - 3 August 2015
> Visa Applied - 5 August 2015
> CO Contact- 7 October 2015
> Grant - 19 January 2016
> 
> Regards,
> GT



Congratulations and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amarjagadish

electrified said:


> It may take little time as lot of people in immigration goes for holiday during X-mas time. Specially from 24th dec to 3rd Jan there will be almost zero activity from processing centre.
> but I hope you will get CO soon. Now a days people are getting CO very quickly





mmon said:


> GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting


Congrats....Quick Gun
All the best !!! Are you onshore application?


----------



## gaus

simbacai said:


> Received my grant just now, thank you guys, thanks this forum, good luck with you all guys, you will get your grant soon.
> 
> BTW, don't worry about the communication with [email protected], you will finally got your grant if every document is solid.
> 
> Quick Timeline:
> ANZSCO Code: Telecommunication Network Engineer (263312)
> Invite Received - 9 Oct 2015
> Visa Applied - 27 Oct 2015
> CO Contact- 13 October 2015 (ask for for 80 and 1221)
> Empoloy verification - 2 Dec 2015
> skill support contact - 3 Dec 2015 (ask for previous passport information, and current employer contact )
> Grant - 19 January 2016


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## gaus

nnaorin19 said:


> thanks for letting me know..i'm not claiming any point for experience.. are they going to call educational institute for verification? thanks


Not that I have read about


----------



## mmon

goodtimes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am glad to tell you that by the grace of the Almighty, I have received the much awaited grant this morning. There were all sorts of negative feelings during this wait but all of that is gone. I have realised that one must stay positive no matter what. For all of you who are waiting for your grant, please stay positive, it will come after taking its time. Some of you are waiting for more than 3 months - to them - guys please continue to be patient, it's just around the corner, DIBP is taking time to verify certain things, no need to call them as calling won't help. Just hang on and stay positive.
> 
> A big thanks to Jeeten and Keeda, they provide invaluable support to this forum, really. Many thanks to the entire forum members, this is a great place to learn and exchange knowledge. Wish you all a very happy new year 2016!
> 
> Quick Timeline:
> Invite Received - 3 August 2015
> Visa Applied - 5 August 2015
> CO Contact- 7 October 2015
> Grant - 19 January 2016
> 
> Regards,
> GT


CONGRATS! Wish you success with your future in Aussieland


----------



## Fantastic

willhgh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Me and my wife got invitation on 8th of January, and we loged all documents and paid fees on 12th of January. Because we have a baby due middle of march. we really want to get pr before baby due. otherwise we have to do all the process again for our new born baby. Any one knows how long for us to get a CO??
> 
> TA
> 
> WIll


Better wait till baby is delivered else you will be in soup. If things delay which happens 99% your baby will be delivered and there is no easy way to get visa for them lead time for getting visa for them is 14 months. Moreover You need to pay full fees that is 3600$ for ur new born.

As in your case I suggest u to apply visa and when CO is allocated(takes 4 wks) you can inform abt pregnancy they are kind and will put ur case on hold till delivery. Later things will be smooth. My 2 cents hope it helps.


----------



## mmon

amarjagadish said:


> Congrats....Quick Gun
> All the best !!! Are you onshore application?


Yeah, I applied from within Australia.


----------



## amarjagadish

goodtimes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am glad to tell you that by the grace of the Almighty, I have received the much awaited grant this morning. There were all sorts of negative feelings during this wait but all of that is gone. I have realised that one must stay positive no matter what. For all of you who are waiting for your grant, please stay positive, it will come after taking its time. Some of you are waiting for more than 3 months - to them - guys please continue to be patient, it's just around the corner, DIBP is taking time to verify certain things, no need to call them as calling won't help. Just hang on and stay positive.
> 
> A big thanks to Jeeten and Keeda, they provide invaluable support to this forum, really. Many thanks to the entire forum members, this is a great place to learn and exchange knowledge. Wish you all a very happy new year 2016!
> 
> Quick Timeline:
> Invite Received - 3 August 2015
> Visa Applied - 5 August 2015
> CO Contact- 7 October 2015
> Grant - 19 January 2016
> 
> Regards,
> GT


Congratulations Goodtimes 
It was indeed a long wait, All the best for your downunder move


----------



## deepgill

goodtimes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am glad to tell you that by the grace of the Almighty, I have received the much awaited grant this morning. There were all sorts of negative feelings during this wait but all of that is gone. I have realised that one must stay positive no matter what. For all of you who are waiting for your grant, please stay positive, it will come after taking its time. Some of you are waiting for more than 3 months - to them - guys please continue to be patient, it's just around the corner, DIBP is taking time to verify certain things, no need to call them as calling won't help. Just hang on and stay positive.
> 
> A big thanks to Jeeten and Keeda, they provide invaluable support to this forum, really. Many thanks to the entire forum members, this is a great place to learn and exchange knowledge. Wish you all a very happy new year 2016!
> 
> Quick Timeline:
> Invite Received - 3 August 2015
> Visa Applied - 5 August 2015
> CO Contact- 7 October 2015
> Grant - 19 January 2016
> 
> Regards,
> GT


Congratulations.. Goodtimes. Really happy foe you. Enjoy your day!!!


----------



## ndhal

haisergeant said:


> I lodged after you a week, 23/12, still waiting. The status is "Application receive". 26 days passed and no information from CO.


@arun32,@haisergrant:
I lodged on 22/12,no response yet


----------



## sandipgp

simbacai said:


> Received my grant just now, thank you guys, thanks this forum, good luck with you all guys, you will get your grant soon.
> 
> BTW, don't worry about the communication with [email protected], you will finally got your grant if every document is solid.
> 
> Quick Timeline:
> ANZSCO Code: Telecommunication Network Engineer (263312)
> Invite Received - 9 Oct 2015
> Visa Applied - 27 Oct 2015
> CO Contact- 13 October 2015 (ask for for 80 and 1221)
> Empoloy verification - 2 Dec 2015
> skill support contact - 3 Dec 2015 (ask for previous passport information, and current employer contact )
> Grant - 19 January 2016


Congratulations....


----------



## electrified

ndhal said:


> @arun32,@haisergrant:
> I lodged on 22/12,no response yet


Wait little bit more my friend. 
I ve called them last month, they told me in Dec-Jan lot of CO stays on holiday.


----------



## cozmopravesh

goodtimes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am glad to tell you that by the grace of the Almighty, I have received the much awaited grant this morning. There were all sorts of negative feelings during this wait but all of that is gone. I have realised that one must stay positive no matter what. For all of you who are waiting for your grant, please stay positive, it will come after taking its time. Some of you are waiting for more than 3 months - to them - guys please continue to be patient, it's just around the corner, DIBP is taking time to verify certain things, no need to call them as calling won't help. Just hang on and stay positive.
> 
> A big thanks to Jeeten and Keeda, they provide invaluable support to this forum, really. Many thanks to the entire forum members, this is a great place to learn and exchange knowledge. Wish you all a very happy new year 2016!
> 
> Quick Timeline:
> Invite Received - 3 August 2015
> Visa Applied - 5 August 2015
> CO Contact- 7 October 2015
> Grant - 19 January 2016
> 
> Regards,
> GT


Many many congrats buddy and hats off to your patience.

All the best for future ahead


----------



## Gul007

*Can I withdraw my Claimed work experience points ?*

Hi there,
Can anyone guide please. 

I claimed 5 points for experience and lunched application SC189 with 65 points. Till now there is no any verification about job but unfortunately I got some problem with that company owner and don't think that they will verify the job or can create any problem in verification. 

Is there any chance that i can withdraw my experience points ? or I should wait for further processing.

Visa applied: 9 Sep 15
CO Contacted: 23 Oct 15
Doc submitted 80,1221,Medical,PC: 11 Nov 15
Grant: Waiting...


----------



## Gul007

That experience was from 2007 to 2012. Not current


----------



## sandipgp

Gul007 said:


> That experience was from 2007 to 2012. Not current


Have you marked this experience as relevant in your application? If yes then CO can perform verification of that exp. But if you have marked that experience as invalid then i don't think they will perform verification.


----------



## diogosgp

Does it mean if thE CO contact a second time requiring more docs, we have to wait another 6-8 weeks for a conclusion? 

I have already been contacted on December 8 for medicals and nothing else. I'm not claiming points for experience either.


----------



## Gul007

It's going to be more then 2 months that I provided documents, till today, there is no any verification. . Any idea, how much time they can take to do this. . . .


----------



## indergreat

mmon said:


> GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting





goodtimes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am glad to tell you that by the grace of the Almighty, I have received the much awaited grant this morning. There were all sorts of negative feelings during this wait but all of that is gone. I have realised that one must stay positive no matter what. For all of you who are waiting for your grant, please stay positive, it will come after taking its time. Some of you are waiting for more than 3 months - to them - guys please continue to be patient, it's just around the corner, DIBP is taking time to verify certain things, no need to call them as calling won't help. Just hang on and stay positive.
> 
> A big thanks to Jeeten and Keeda, they provide invaluable support to this forum, really. Many thanks to the entire forum members, this is a great place to learn and exchange knowledge. Wish you all a very happy new year 2016!
> 
> Quick Timeline:
> Invite Received - 3 August 2015
> Visa Applied - 5 August 2015
> CO Contact- 7 October 2015
> Grant - 19 January 2016
> 
> Regards,
> GT





simbacai said:


> Received my grant just now, thank you guys, thanks this forum, good luck with you all guys, you will get your grant soon.
> 
> BTW, don't worry about the communication with [email protected], you will finally got your grant if every document is solid.
> 
> Quick Timeline:
> ANZSCO Code: Telecommunication Network Engineer (263312)
> Invite Received - 9 Oct 2015
> Visa Applied - 27 Oct 2015
> CO Contact- 13 October 2015 (ask for for 80 and 1221)
> Empoloy verification - 2 Dec 2015
> skill support contact - 3 Dec 2015 (ask for previous passport information, and current employer contact )
> Grant - 19 January 2016


Congratz guys ... all the best for future ....


----------



## tankit

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Congrats and all the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




congrates buddy


----------



## naga_me87

Gul007 said:


> Hi there,
> Can anyone guide please.
> 
> I claimed 5 points for experience and lunched application SC189 with 65 points. Till now there is no any verification about job but unfortunately I got some problem with that company owner and don't think that they will verify the job or can create any problem in verification.
> 
> Is there any chance that i can withdraw my experience points ? or I should wait for further processing.
> 
> Visa applied: 9 Sep 15
> CO Contacted: 23 Oct 15
> Doc submitted 80,1221,Medical,PC: 11 Nov 15
> Grant: Waiting...


Hello,

Your too late to withdraw the points which are already claimed as you have already got the invite based on these points. Say if you had applied EOI for 189 visa with 60 points you would not have got the invite or would have got bit late.

Think about it.


----------



## andreyx108b

Jai.kumar said:


> +61 731 367 000. It's common for both adelaide and brisbane.



Thanks Jai, i was not inline to respond.


----------



## goodtimes

nnaorin19 said:


> hey congratz.may i ask which gsm? and how many times u contacted co through email or phone? thanks


Hi, Thanks. It was GSM Adelaide. I contacted them twice by phone a couple of weeks after CO contact. IMHO it doesn't help to call them.


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats to those who received their grants!


----------



## Rosslleee

simbacai said:


> Received my grant just now, thank you guys, thanks this forum, good luck with you all guys, you will get your grant soon.
> 
> BTW, don't worry about the communication with [email protected], you will finally got your grant if every document is solid.
> 
> Quick Timeline:
> ANZSCO Code: Telecommunication Network Engineer (263312)
> Invite Received - 9 Oct 2015
> Visa Applied - 27 Oct 2015
> CO Contact- 13 October 2015 (ask for for 80 and 1221)
> Empoloy verification - 2 Dec 2015
> skill support contact - 3 Dec 2015 (ask for previous passport information, and current employer contact )
> Grant - 19 January 2016


Congrats Simbacai,

BTW, could you please tell your CO contact date, I think the CO contact date mentioned in your timeline is a mistake.


----------



## Umas

congrats for all the people who got the grant today ... 

Thanks
Umas


----------



## vikaschandra

mmon said:


> GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting


Congratulations


----------



## Pinpraxy

mmon said:


> GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting


Congrats and all the best for the future..


----------



## simbacai

Rosslleee said:


> Congrats Simbacai,
> 
> BTW, could you please tell your CO contact date, I think the CO contact date mentioned in your timeline is a mistake.


Just updated, it should be Nov 13


----------



## mikki88

*Happy to share*

Hi All,

Finally after a long wait of 135 days i got my visa grant today morning.  

Thanks to all for being so supportive. I wish speedy grant for all those waiting.


----------



## gaus

mikki88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally after a long wait of 135 days i got my visa grant today morning.
> 
> Thanks to all for being so supportive. I wish speedy grant for all those waiting.


Congratulations!!! Well deserved... All the best for future!


----------



## KeeDa

mohankum said:


> Guys, my company is acquired by another company and company name will change to new one by end of next week. my email id also changes to new mail id. But old email id still works for few more months. Team wise, it will be still same team and same work.
> Do I need to update this to DIBP? If yes, how to inform?....do I need to provide them some proof for company name change.?
> 
> Please help me guys.


Use the "update us" link in your immiAccount to notify them about this change of circumstance.


----------



## KeeDa

amitkal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was contacted by CO (Brisbane) today and was asked for state police clearance for the state of California where i currently reside. However, i have already uploaded the document for it when i lodged the application.
> Also, she have asked for me and my wife's state police clearance of this other state where i lived for 1.5 years but 4 years back and my wife never lived in that state. So will i have to provide my state clearance and let the CO know that my wife never lived in that state?
> Should i call or email?


Upload the PCC again and call them regarding your wife's PCC. I've seen one exact same case (same state California too) from last year. The applicant sorted it out over a call.


----------



## mmon

mikki88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally after a long wait of 135 days i got my visa grant today morning.
> 
> Thanks to all for being so supportive. I wish speedy grant for all those waiting.


Congratulations mate ! Wow I'm surprised that they hadn't even contacted you once since September 2015, but your wait is over! Enjoy your day!


----------



## cozmopravesh

mikki88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally after a long wait of 135 days i got my visa grant today morning.
> 
> Thanks to all for being so supportive. I wish speedy grant for all those waiting.


Heartiest Congratulations !!! Wait finally paid.

All the best for journey ahead


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

mikki88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally after a long wait of 135 days i got my visa grant today morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for being so supportive. I wish speedy grant for all those waiting.



Wow, thats long, congratulations and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

vikaschandra said:


> Though the dedcuted years of experience are non relevant to occupation code yet in my opinion it is better to provide as much supporting documents that you can to support your case.
> 
> Assuming if ACS did not mark these two years of experience as non relevant you would need to provide the required documents to suffice the needs hence whatever documents you can get your hands on prepare them and upload them.
> 
> Other senior members jeeten, KeeDa please correct me if I am wrong.


Correct. I myself always recommend to upload as much as you can- including documents from the irrelevant period because after all, that period helped you gain the skilled title. Does not harm providing them more than required info. However, I have never seen a case where documents from irrelevant period were requested.


----------



## KeeDa

sudas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have sumitted my application on 7th Jan. Currently showing the status as 'Application Received'. I have got the list to upload the documents. Have uploaded all documents.Few documents are not applicable to me and leave those as it is - like Australian qualification and Australian work Exp. Now my question is what is the next step?
> Do I need to submit the appliaction again? I see there is a check box beside my application number and also a button name 'Submit Application'.
> Please advice.


Nothing else to be done. That button does not do anything either. You can try clicking it.


----------



## Pinpraxy

mikki88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally after a long wait of 135 days i got my visa grant today morning.
> 
> Thanks to all for being so supportive. I wish speedy grant for all those waiting.


Congrats and all the best for the future..


----------



## vikaschandra

Hello Everyone 

Got the first CO contact and was requested for Additonal Documents. 
Form 80 for myself and spouse (though I had already uploded it)
Functional English document for Spouse (which was already uploaded)

Will have these documents uploaded today itself. Hope to get good news soon.


----------



## mikki88

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Wow, thats long, congratulations and all the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks alot vybhavkmadadi. wish you all the very best too.


----------



## Pinpraxy

Congrats to all who got grant today.. wish you all a bright future...


----------



## mikki88

Pinpraxy said:


> Congrats and all the best for the future..


Thanks alot Pinpraxy. wish you all the very best too.


----------



## KeeDa

Gul007 said:


> Hi there,
> Can anyone guide please.
> 
> I claimed 5 points for experience and lunched application SC189 with 65 points. Till now there is no any verification about job but unfortunately I got some problem with that company owner and don't think that they will verify the job or can create any problem in verification.
> 
> Is there any chance that i can withdraw my experience points ? or I should wait for further processing.
> 
> Visa applied: 9 Sep 15
> CO Contacted: 23 Oct 15
> Doc submitted 80,1221,Medical,PC: 11 Nov 15
> Grant: Waiting...


Unfortunately, nothing you can do now but to put efforts into your current employment verification and hope that they are satisfied with the current employment, and if it is a substantial amount of period, they won't bother to talk to your ex-employer.


----------



## mikki88

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! Well deserved... All the best for future!


Thanks alot gaus. wish you all the very best too.


----------



## mikki88

mmon said:


> Congratulations mate ! Wow I'm surprised that they hadn't even contacted you once since September 2015, but your wait is over! Enjoy your day!


Thanks alot mmon. yes i just got one update in between that too from my current employer HR when they sent verification mail to them.

wish you all the very best.


----------



## tt2

Majician said:


> Guys are we expecting some grants today????
> 
> 4800 invitations this month and no progress in grants, I thought they would clear the backlog and now they are actually creating hell lot of backlog, waiting 3 months after CO contact is hilarious !!! Well I think I should quit looking forward to it until it comes to me itself ☺


My thoughts exactly inviting so many people when they already have such a huge backlog is unbelievable


----------



## Kemmaculate

Congratulations


----------



## tt2

goodtimes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am glad to tell you that by the grace of the Almighty, I have received the much awaited grant this morning. There were all sorts of negative feelings during this wait but all of that is gone. I have realised that one must stay positive no matter what. For all of you who are waiting for your grant, please stay positive, it will come after taking its time. Some of you are waiting for more than 3 months - to them - guys please continue to be patient, it's just around the corner, DIBP is taking time to verify certain things, no need to call them as calling won't help. Just hang on and stay positive.
> 
> A big thanks to Jeeten and Keeda, they provide invaluable support to this forum, really. Many thanks to the entire forum members, this is a great place to learn and exchange knowledge. Wish you all a very happy new year 2016!
> 
> Quick Timeline:
> Invite Received - 3 August 2015
> Visa Applied - 5 August 2015
> CO Contact- 7 October 2015
> Grant - 19 January 2016
> 
> Regards,
> GT


Congratulations goodtimes


----------



## Rosslleee

mikki88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally after a long wait of 135 days i got my visa grant today morning.
> 
> Thanks to all for being so supportive. I wish speedy grant for all those waiting.


Direct Grant in 135 days ... "Direct Grant" don't look pretty awesome this time ... but a very very well deserved Grant ... Congrats


----------



## mohankum

mohankum said:


> Guys, my company is acquired by another company and company name will change to new one by end of next week. my email id also changes to new mail id. But old email id still works for few more months. Team wise, it will be still same team and same work.
> Do I need to update this to DIBP? If yes, how to inform?....do I need to provide them some proof for company name change.?
> 
> Please help me guys.


Please help guys....i am bit confused on this...Is just sending mail to GSM is enough?


----------



## andreyx108b

mohankum said:


> Please help guys....i am bit confused on this...Is just sending mail to GSM is enough?


Should be enough. Update them with explanation as per above.


----------



## haisergeant

vikaschandra said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Got the first CO contact and was requested for Additonal Documents.
> Form 80 for myself and spouse (though I had already uploded it)
> Functional English document for Spouse (which was already uploaded)
> 
> Will have these documents uploaded today itself. Hope to get good news soon.


So quick, I lodged from 23/12 but did not hear from CO yet. Hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## KeeDa

mohankum said:


> Please help guys....i am bit confused on this...Is just sending mail to GSM is enough?


Check page#1484


----------



## tt2

simbacai said:


> Received my grant just now, thank you guys, thanks this forum, good luck with you all guys, you will get your grant soon.
> 
> BTW, don't worry about the communication with [email protected], you will finally got your grant if every document is solid.
> 
> Quick Timeline:
> ANZSCO Code: Telecommunication Network Engineer (263312)
> Invite Received - 9 Oct 2015
> Visa Applied - 27 Oct 2015
> CO Contact- 13 October 2015 (ask for for 80 and 1221)
> Empoloy verification - 2 Dec 2015
> skill support contact - 3 Dec 2015 (ask for previous passport information, and current employer contact )
> Grant - 19 January 2016


Congratulations simbacai


----------



## mikki88

Rosslleee said:


> Direct Grant in 135 days ... "Direct Grant" don't look pretty awesome this time ... but a very very well deserved Grant ... Congrats


True..this was the toughest phase..thanks very much for your wishes..Wish you a speedy grant..good luck!


----------



## Fantastic

*Employment verification*

Hi Seniors, Have a doubt in my case, 

1. Me and my spouse got ACS assessed and hence with ACS positive we claimed +5 points. Do this mean employment verification is done for both of them.

2. Currently due to pregnancy our case might go on HOLD, my doubt is do they continue to process my case like employment verification etc while my case is on HOLD [OR] Later they resume to processing when I submit all pending Docs. Do I have to wait again 2 months of processing time 

3. How do I really know that Employment verification is being done for my case, becuase me and my spouse work for an organisations with >5000 employees.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## wolfskin

vikaschandra said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Got the first CO contact and was requested for Additonal Documents.
> Form 80 for myself and spouse *(though I had already uploded it)*
> Functional English document for Spouse (which was already uploaded)
> 
> Will have these documents uploaded today itself. Hope to get good news soon.


I think CO / DIBP is just buying some time from us by doing so


----------



## naga_me87

mohankum said:


> Please help guys....i am bit confused on this...Is just sending mail to GSM is enough?


HI,

In your immi account, on the left side of the page you will see a button "Update us"

Use this to update them with the required details. Alternatively you can update via E-Mail but immi account is preferred/recommended by DIBP.

It is always good to attach proofs (in immi account under category "others").


----------



## AusEducated

mikki88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally after a long wait of 135 days i got my visa grant today morning.
> 
> Thanks to all for being so supportive. I wish speedy grant for all those waiting.


Congratulations Dude :drum::clap2:
M waiting since 102 days :ranger:
But your news gives me hope, same status!
Trying to avoid negative people and thoughts :lalala:


----------



## tt2

mikki88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally after a long wait of 135 days i got my visa grant today morning.
> 
> Thanks to all for being so supportive. I wish speedy grant for all those waiting.


Congratulations


----------



## ravian720

wolfskin said:


> I think CO / DIBP is just buying some time from us by doing so


Finally you have figured it out 

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## vikaschandra

wolfskin said:


> I think CO / DIBP is just buying some time from us by doing so


most probably 'Yes' what you have said might be true so that the CO can clear some other cases in the meantime by giving Grants, picking up new cases, requesting for additional documents.


----------



## txie051

What is this spouse English ability I see some people being requested? If we are not claiming spouse work experience, does it still matter? And what kind of proof do they need for functional English? I'm just trying to prep as much ahead before I get requested so I can provide the information as soon as they request it.


----------



## Vinvid

Hello Team,

Another update on verification .

Today I received a call from Delhi Embassy on personal verification and officer spoke to me close to 45 mins on the details presented ( mainly employment details / roles ) .
He was very polite and was making notes during entire conversation .

I have seen couple of guys in the forum with similar experience ...??


----------



## Evan82

txie051 said:


> What is this spouse English ability I see some people being requested? If we are not claiming spouse work experience, does it still matter? And what kind of proof do they need for functional English? I'm just trying to prep as much ahead before I get requested so I can provide the information as soon as they request it.


You spouse must have at least functional English (equivalent of IELTS 4.5 minimum each band) or else pay a 2nd VAC payment of around 4500Au$ in addition to the secondary applicant fee of 1800Au$


----------



## amarjagadish

vikaschandra said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Got the first CO contact and was requested for Additonal Documents.
> Form 80 for myself and spouse (though I had already uploded it)
> Functional English document for Spouse (which was already uploaded)
> 
> Will have these documents uploaded today itself. Hope to get good news soon.


Hi Vikas
May i know what did you provide as Functional English document proof?

My wife has completed Education until Masters, have uploaded all Certificates as below
- Secondary Education
- 11th & 12th
- Bachelors (4yrs)
- Masters (2Yrs)

will above certificates suffice the cause?


----------



## faizan93

amarjagadish said:


> Hi Vikas
> May i know what did you provide as Functional English document proof?
> 
> My wife has completed Education until Masters, have uploaded all Certificates as below
> - Secondary Education
> - 11th & 12th
> - Bachelors (4yrs)
> - Masters (2Yrs)
> 
> will above certificates suffice the cause?


a lettet from the university/college saying that the medium of communication is English would suffice as proof of functional english.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

Vinvid said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> Another update on verification .
> 
> Today I received a call from Delhi Embassy on personal verification and officer spoke to me close to 45 mins on the details presented ( mainly employment details / roles ) .
> He was very polite and was making notes during entire conversation .
> 
> I have seen couple of guys in the forum with similar experience ...??


Yes, *me* and *ThunderDownUnder* are a few with exact similar experience. You will find many more on this thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/798138-employment-verification.html*


----------



## wolfskin

txie051 said:


> What is this spouse English ability I see some people being requested? If we are not claiming spouse work experience, does it still matter? And what kind of proof do they need for functional English? I'm just trying to prep as much ahead before I get requested so I can provide the information as soon as they request it.


These text are copied from the CO contact email. From attachment _IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf_
To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:

an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) *average* band score of at
least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening.
The test must have been conducted not more than 12 months before lodging the
relevant application to migrate or at the time of processing of the relevant application to
migrate.

a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic *overall* band score of at least 30 based on
the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. The test must have
been conducted not more than 12 months before lodging the relevant application to
migrate or at the time of processing of the relevant application to migrate.


a Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) *total* band
score of at least 32 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and
listening. The test must have been conducted not more than 12 months before lodging
the relevant application to migrate or at the time of the processing of the relevant
application to migrate.


----------



## KeeDa

Fantastic said:


> Hi Seniors, Have a doubt in my case,
> 
> 1. Me and my spouse got ACS assessed and hence with ACS positive we claimed +5 points. Do this mean employment verification is done for both of them.
> 
> 2. Currently due to pregnancy our case might go on HOLD, my doubt is do they continue to process my case like employment verification etc while my case is on HOLD [OR] Later they resume to processing when I submit all pending Docs. Do I have to wait again 2 months of processing time
> 
> 3. How do I really know that Employment verification is being done for my case, becuase me and my spouse work for an organisations with >5000 employees.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. No. It is now at the visa stage that your claims to have worked in a skilled employment may be verified.

2. They will continue with other processes.

3. There is no way you will know unless your HR/ ex-HR tells you about it. They are known to find their way precisely through large organisations like yours and reach the correct contact person to get these things verified.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Vinvid said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> Another update on verification .
> 
> Today I received a call from Delhi Embassy on personal verification and officer spoke to me close to 45 mins on the details presented ( mainly employment details / roles ) .
> He was very polite and was making notes during entire conversation .
> 
> I have seen couple of guys in the forum with similar experience ...??


Great, how many points did you claim for work experience?

Regards,
Vybhav


----------



## amarjagadish

wolfskin said:


> These text are copied from the CO contact email. From attachment _IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf_
> To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:
> 
> an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) *average* band score of at
> least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening.
> The test must have been conducted not more than 12 months before lodging the
> relevant application to migrate or at the time of processing of the relevant application to
> migrate.
> 
> a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic *overall* band score of at least 30 based on
> the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. The test must have
> been conducted not more than 12 months before lodging the relevant application to
> migrate or at the time of processing of the relevant application to migrate.
> 
> 
> a Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) *total* band
> score of at least 32 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and
> listening. The test must have been conducted not more than 12 months before lodging
> the relevant application to migrate or at the time of the processing of the relevant
> application to migrate.


Does Degree Completion certificates of Bachelors and Masters suffice?

I am hearing that college letter is mandatory? is that true?


----------



## Kaiser88

wolfskin said:


> These text are copied from the CO contact email. From attachment _IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf_
> To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:
> 
> an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) *average* band score of at
> least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening.
> The test must have been conducted not more than 12 months before lodging the
> relevant application to migrate or at the time of processing of the relevant application to
> migrate.
> 
> a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic *overall* band score of at least 30 based on
> the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. The test must have
> been conducted not more than 12 months before lodging the relevant application to
> migrate or at the time of processing of the relevant application to migrate.
> 
> 
> a Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) *total* band
> score of at least 32 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and
> listening. The test must have been conducted not more than 12 months before lodging
> the relevant application to migrate or at the time of the processing of the relevant
> application to migrate.


So based on this, a spouse is also required to take the PTE?


----------



## KeeDa

amarjagadish said:


> Does Degree Completion certificates of Bachelors and Masters suffice?
> 
> I am hearing that college letter is mandatory? is that true?


Just the certificates won't suffice. A letter similar to *this* will be required on college/ uni letterhead. Ref: *functional English*


----------



## txie051

Thanks for the info, I will let her know to start preparing so it won't be a surprise. 



wolfskin said:


> These text are copied from the CO contact email. From attachment _IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf_
> To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:
> 
> an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) *average* band score of at
> least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening.
> The test must have been conducted not more than 12 months before lodging the
> relevant application to migrate or at the time of processing of the relevant application to
> migrate.
> 
> a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic *overall* band score of at least 30 based on
> the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. The test must have
> been conducted not more than 12 months before lodging the relevant application to
> migrate or at the time of processing of the relevant application to migrate.
> 
> 
> a Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) *total* band
> score of at least 32 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and
> listening. The test must have been conducted not more than 12 months before lodging
> the relevant application to migrate or at the time of the processing of the relevant
> application to migrate.


----------



## Umas

Vinvid said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> Another update on verification .
> 
> Today I received a call from Delhi Embassy on personal verification and officer spoke to me close to 45 mins on the details presented ( mainly employment details / roles ) .
> He was very polite and was making notes during entire conversation .
> 
> I have seen couple of guys in the forum with similar experience ...??


Hi, 

"mainly employment details / roles"

whether they ask any technical questions .. say if you have mentioned 'Java' ... any technical questions on Java?

Or it is just roles and responsibilities? projects worked on etc?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## amarjagadish

KeeDa said:


> Just the certificates won't suffice. A letter similar to *this* will be required on college/ uni letterhead. Ref: *functional English*


Thanks KeeDA
Currently my wife is in Australia along with me on 457 Dependent VISA, we haven't given any letter as part of VISA process to my company.(just gave certificates)
Have you heard of any cases such for 189.

Meanwhile I am still trying for a Letter from College, hope i get this before my 1st CO contact :fingerscrossed:


----------



## redspark123

mikki88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally after a long wait of 135 days i got my visa grant today morning.
> 
> Thanks to all for being so supportive. I wish speedy grant for all those waiting.



Congrats mikki...


----------



## KeeDa

amarjagadish said:


> Thanks KeeDA
> Currently my wife is in Australia along with me on 457 Dependent VISA, we haven't given any letter as part of VISA process to my company.(just gave certificates)
> Have you heard of any cases such for 189.
> 
> Meanwhile I am still trying for a Letter from College, hope i get this before my 1st CO contact :fingerscrossed:


It is documented in the official 189 checklist that you will need to prove Functional English for all dependents aged 18 or above: *Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist*


----------



## wolfskin

Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> "mainly employment details / roles"
> 
> whether they ask any technical questions .. say if you have mentioned 'Java' ... any technical questions on Java?
> 
> Or it is just roles and responsibilities? projects worked on etc?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Yes they may ask what is singleton class . 
I am just kidding. I don't think so.


----------



## Rajesh2581

Hi Guys,

My timelines as below:

Skilled Sub Class: 189 | Computer network and system engineer: 263111-65 Points


Sept 7th, 2015 : Invited
Sept 10th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
Sept 24th, 2015 : All Docs including form 80 Including medicals
Oct 8th 2015 : PCC-India
Oct 29th 2015 : PCC-UK

Oct 23rd 2015 : Assessment Commence email with CO details(No documents requested)

Jan 7th 2015 : Called DIBP and lady told no document needed at this time and CO will review your case..no timelines provided.

Is this the normal trend nowadays or something getting delayed for me? Iam not aware of any employment verification as of now.


----------



## KeeDa

wolfskin said:


> Yes they may ask what is singleton class .
> I am just kidding. I don't think so.


They do ask technical questions. They did ask me as well as the other guy. Links are in the second post on the previous page.


----------



## wolfskin

KeeDa said:


> They do ask technical questions. They did ask me as well as the other guy. Links are in the second post on the previous page.


That's good to know. Thanks for that. At least some one give me a call, so that the case moves further.


----------



## Vinvid

KeeDa said:


> Yes, *me* and *ThunderDownUnder* are a few with exact similar experience. You will find many more on this thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/798138-employment-verification.html*


Oh ...Thanks keeda .
receiving call from the embassy ...is that the last last step of verification ?
Or can i expect anything more ?


----------



## Vinvid

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Great, how many points did you claim for work experience?
> 
> Regards,
> Vybhav



Claimed 5 points for work exp ....


----------



## Umas

wolfskin said:


> That's good to know. Thanks for that. At least some one give me a call, so that the case moves further.


Very true .. someone from embassy give me a call .. eagerly waiting 

Umas


----------



## Umas

Vinvid said:


> Claimed 5 points for work exp ....



Hey Vinvid ... 


btw... they asked about roles and responsibilities that is mentioned in HR/SD or

what you had mentioned in your CV (if you have uploaded)

thanks,
Umas


----------



## KeeDa

Vinvid said:


> Oh ...Thanks keeda .
> receiving call from the embassy ...is that the last last step of verification ?
> Or can i expect anything more ?


No, it may actually be the first step. Sometimes, they immediately follow up with a call to the employer with similar questions.


----------



## Vinvid

KeeDa said:


> No, it may actually be the first step. Sometimes, they immediately follow up with a call to the employer with similar questions.



Actually they called my current company HR yesterday and collected information and later followed up by an email , which the HR had to reply ....
I received the call from delhi today ....


----------



## AU_move_2013

Hi ,

Today I have lodged 190 and done with payment. could you please let me know what next step I need to follow.

I have not not received any link to up load documents and get the medical test done.

Thanks in advance


----------



## willhgh

Hi guys,

I have got my 189 invites on 8th of January, and i already uploaded every documents i could. eg, the 80, 1221 form, pcc for both country, health check, ielts 7+. My classmates got granted today who got invitation on the same day with me. didnt know how CO allocated? Seems bit random to me. because i have 75 eoi points, she only have 70... any ideas how long i have to wait??

TA

Will


----------



## Vinvid

Umas said:


> Hey Vinvid ...
> 
> 
> btw... they asked about roles and responsibilities that is mentioned in HR/SD or
> 
> what you had mentioned in your CV (if you have uploaded)
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Yes the questions were around the reference letter submitted ...
and mostly technical....


----------



## KeeDa

AU_move_2013 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Today I have lodged 190 and done with payment. could you please let me know what next step I need to follow.
> 
> I have not not received any link to up load documents and get the medical test done.
> 
> Thanks in advance


You should see an entry for SC 190 in your immiAccount. Click that and you will be presented with the area where you can upload documents, get health details, etc.


----------



## redspark123

@Vinvid: Could you please share the starting of the number which you have received the call?


----------



## mohankum

KeeDa said:


> Use the "update us" link in your immiAccount to notify them about this change of circumstance.


Thanks a lot Keeda....I will update as suggested.


----------



## MoghanaJ

Hi Suganya,
I completed my B.E (EEE) in Anna University. I have 8.5 years experience in IT. I dont know whether I should apply ACS assessment with or without RPL. If I take RPL way, I will not get any points for my experience. I got to know that you have completed B.E. EEE. 


How was your ACS skill assessment ? Working in IT? If yes, You applied with general or RPL? how many years experience they detected?


----------



## Vinvid

redspark123 said:


> @Vinvid: Could you please share the starting of the number which you have received the call?



It is from delhi...+ 91 11 41 --------


----------



## mikki88

AusEducated said:


> Congratulations Dude :drum::clap2:
> M waiting since 102 days :ranger:
> But your news gives me hope, same status!
> Trying to avoid negative people and thoughts :lalala:


Thanks. Stay strong buddy. Good luck.


----------



## Cgarik

guys no grants today......


----------



## indergreat

mikki88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally after a long wait of 135 days i got my visa grant today morning.
> 
> Thanks to all for being so supportive. I wish speedy grant for all those waiting.


Congratz buddy .. finally the wait paid of ... best of luck for future ...


----------



## Umas

Thinking ... for software skill sets mentioned in our HR/SD letter what technical questions they may ask ..

very basics? OR highly technical ... because, all the people may not have same knowledge on any skill set mentioned ... 

on some of the skills I may have just say 1 or 2 month experience .. 

Any thoughts seniors? I need to brush up few of my skill set mentioned in HR/SD letter.. which I did use for 2-3 years. 

thanks,
Umas


----------



## andreyx108b

Cgarik said:


> guys no grants today......


I think there are 5-6 grants today...


----------



## redspark123

Vinvid said:


> It is from delhi...+ 91 11 41 --------


Oh God! I have rejected some of the calls expecting it was as Advertising calls or call from bank. I usually get calls from 9114XXXXX from banks, mobile providers...etc.


----------



## andreyx108b

redspark123 said:


> Oh God! I have rejected some of the calls expecting it was as Advertising calls or call from bank. I usually get calls from 9114XXXXX from banks, mobile providers...etc.


They would call again and i guess leave a voice mail or follow up e-mail. Dont panic


----------



## redspark123

So everybody who applied for visa please attend all the calls!!!! atleast for a month or two.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

redspark123 said:


> Oh God! I have rejected some of the calls expecting it was as Advertising calls or call from bank. I usually get calls from 9114XXXXX from banks, mobile providers...etc.



All 9114xxxxxx numbers are telesales numbers, don't worry about them if u have rejected them. Keep wary of picking all the 9111xxxx numbers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AU_move_2013

KeeDa said:


> You should see an entry for SC 190 in your immiAccount. Click that and you will be presented with the area where you can upload documents, get health details, etc.


Thanks KeeDa !

In the document attachment section can you please help understanding below formats or document required.

for self

1)Character, Evidence of
2)Identity, Evidence of
3)Travel Document

spouse
1)Custody, Evidence of
2)Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form

Where we need form 80?

Regards


----------



## KeeDa

AU_move_2013 said:


> Thanks KeeDa !
> 
> In the document attachment section can you please help understanding below formats or document required.
> 
> for self
> 
> 1)Character, Evidence of
> 2)Identity, Evidence of
> 3)Travel Document
> 
> spouse
> 1)Custody, Evidence of
> 2)Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form
> 
> Where we need form 80?
> 
> Regards


for self:
1. PCC
2. Provide one or more that you may have. National Identity cards.
3. Passport

for spouse:
1. Ignore this (Custody, Evidence of).
2. Form 1221. Use the link besides it to upload the completed and signed form.

As for uploading form 80, use the "Attach more documents" button at the bottom. Form 80 should have its own independent category, or if it isn't anymore, then it should be a subcategory under "Character, Evidence of"


----------



## KeeDa

MoghanaJ said:


> Hi Suganya,
> I completed my B.E (EEE) in Anna University. I have 8.5 years experience in IT. I dont know whether I should apply ACS assessment with or without RPL. If I take RPL way, I will not get any points for my experience. I got to know that you have completed B.E. EEE.
> 
> 
> How was your ACS skill assessment ? Working in IT? If yes, You applied with general or RPL? how many years experience they detected?


Suganya is away for a while. Replying on her behalf:

Yes, she did her BE EEE from Anna University.
Yes, working in IT. Her occupation is 261313.
She applied under the normal ACS route (not RPL) and 4 years were deducted.


----------



## mohankum

KeeDa said:


> Suganya is away for a while. Replying on her behalf:
> 
> Yes, she did her BE EEE from Anna University.
> Yes, working in IT. Her occupation is 261313.
> She applied under the normal ACS route (not RPL) and 4 years were deducted.


I applied with RPL for ACS assesment. They deducted 6 years of my experience. It was same with one of my friend as well. 
So out of 8.5, you may be assessed around 2.5 as skilled employment.


----------



## Learn

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Good to meet you here! My form 80 is actually on hold because I'm waiting to receive my passport back from the Indian embassy so that I can see all the entry and exit stamps and then fill out the travel history section on form 80. So because of this India pcc thing and BLS delay, everything else is waiting. Also have to go to the bank and collect one last statement but they won't give me without me showing passport.


Hi Nostalgia Nut,

My wife's PCC is also getting delayed. Me and My wife applied for PCC at Joburg BLS on 12-Jan -2016. I have received my PCC but My wife didnot get.

Not sure whats happening . really worried now. 

In how many days , you got your PCC after delay?
Thank you


----------



## hassanhaayat

Gul007 said:


> It's going to be more then 2 months that I provided documents, till today, there is no any verification. . Any idea, how much time they can take to do this. . . .


Mine verification was done about 20 days after providing the requested documents ......
and it have been about 75 days since i submitted last requested Doc.. so brother be patient and Pray we get positive result what matters at the end of the day


----------



## Moamen

KeeDa said:


> for self:
> 1. PCC
> 2. Provide one or more that you may have. National Identity cards.
> 3. Passport
> 
> for spouse:
> 1. Ignore this (Custody, Evidence of).
> 2. Form 1221. Use the link besides it to upload the completed and signed form.
> 
> As for uploading form 80, use the "Attach more documents" button at the bottom. Form 80 should have its own independent category, or if it isn't anymore, then it should be a subcategory under "Character, Evidence of"


What if National ID card not in English, i shall translate it ?


----------



## KeeDa

Moamen said:


> What if National ID card not in English, i shall translate it ?


Yes.


----------



## Vinvid

hassanhaayat said:


> Mine verification was done about 20 days after providing the requested documents ......
> and it have been about 75 days since i submitted last requested Doc.. so brother be patient and Pray we get positive result what matters at the end of the day


@hassanhaayat.......what all verifications did you have ?
- personal interview ?
- Employer email verification ?


----------



## Kaiser88

On the EOI submission, do I include middle names when it asks for given names or is it just my first name?


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Kaiser88 said:


> On the EOI submission, do I include middle names when it asks for given names or is it just my first name?


I went with all names as they appear in our passports. So yuh, middle names too, buddy.

Unfortunately for me, my mother was a bit mental and gave me a double barrelled first name. Never forgiven her, for that...


----------



## Kaiser88

Sorry, another question already. I'm a bit confused by the 2nd question.

I assume I've chosen the correct answers based on my de facto partner being included in the application but not an Australian resident?


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Kaiser88 said:


> Sorry, another question already. I'm a bit confused by the 2nd question.
> 
> I assume I've chosen the correct answers based on my de facto partner being included in the application but not an Australian resident?
> 
> Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


That looks right to me.


----------



## Kaiser88

ScotDownUnder said:


> That looks right to me.


Thanks! Now to find all my education certificates and get my PTE booked!


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Kaiser88 said:


> Thanks! Now to find all my education certificates and get my PTE booked!


Sound. And don't fret over the PTE to be honest, mate. It's not even worth "studying" for, to be honest. Just turn up and ace it.


----------



## Kaiser88

ScotDownUnder said:


> Sound. And don't fret over the PTE to be honest, mate. It's not even worth "studying" for, to be honest. Just turn up and ace it.


I'm going to do some of the sample tests to learn the format but I'd like to think I shouldn't have any worries there!


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Kaiser88 said:


> I'm going to do some of the sample tests to learn the format but I'd like to think I shouldn't have any worries there!


Dunno what the nearest centre to you is, but I can rate the one in Cardiff really highly. And the good news is that there's a Starbucks all of two minutes walk from it - so you can get some caffeine in the blood before the test.

While on the subject, the Spire Hospital in Cardiff was a blessing when it came to the medicals (if a bit pricey, but then it's a pretty standard fee across the UK: you're looking around £320 each for meds)


----------



## indergreat

Kaiser88 said:


> Sorry, another question already. I'm a bit confused by the 2nd question.
> 
> I assume I've chosen the correct answers based on my de facto partner being included in the application but not an Australian resident?


hey, The answer to the first question : Are there any family members the client would like to include in the future application? should be *NO*, until you want to include your family members like: father, mother or brother, sister in future application.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

indergreat said:


> hey, The answer to the first question : Are there any family members the client would like to include in the future application? should be *NO*, until you want to include your family members like: father, mother or brother, sister in future application.


Well, I put 1 down, for the wife and didn't have any problem: it's just an EOI, they're really pretty aware that the numbers could (and quite often, probably do) change between the EOI stage and the formal application.


----------



## Kaiser88

ScotDownUnder said:


> Dunno what the nearest centre to you is, but I can rate the one in Cardiff really highly. And the good news is that there's a Starbucks all of two minutes walk from it - so you can get some caffeine in the blood before the test.
> 
> While on the subject, the Spire Hospital in Cardiff was a blessing when it came to the medicals (if a bit pricey, but then it's a pretty standard fee across the UK: you're looking around £320 each for meds)


Reading centre is ideal for me as it's only 12 miles away. Noticed there is only one appointment available for the next 4 weeks so I'm booking that one up! 

Would my partner be required to take the PTE? If so she has only recently passed her function skills level 2 in English, have done some searching online and not sure if that'll suffice for the application instead?

Is it a standard medical as I recently had one done for work purposes to be able to work offshore? If so then I've already got that covered . 

At what point are the medicals required for myself and partner? After the EOI has been submitted?


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Kaiser88 said:


> Reading centre is ideal for me as it's only 12 miles away. Noticed there is only one appointment available for the next 4 weeks so I'm booking that one up!
> 
> Would my partner be required to take the PTE? If so she has only recently passed her function skills level 2 in English, have done some searching online and not sure if that'll suffice for the application instead?
> 
> Is it a standard medical as I recently had one done for work purposes to be able to work offshore? If so then I've already got that covered .
> 
> At what point are the medicals required for myself and partner? After the EOI has been submitted?



Afraid whatever you had done at work won't do: this will have to be done with the panel physician.

You can do them at any point, but I would wait to as close to your invitation as possible (same with the police certificates): your initial entry date when your visa is granted will be the earlier of 1 year after the medicals or police certificate were issued.

I'm guessing from your comment that your partner's first language isn't English? In which case, she'll need to hit the score required for 'functional' English (although I couldn't tell you what that is) in order to be eligible for a visa as your dependant.


----------



## Kaiser88

ScotDownUnder said:


> Afraid whatever you had done at work won't do: this will have to be done with the panel physician.
> 
> You can do them at any point, but I would wait to as close to your invitation as possible (same with the police certificates): your initial entry date when your visa is granted will be the earlier of 1 year after the medicals or police certificate were issued.
> 
> I'm guessing from your comment that your partner's first language isn't English? In which case, she'll need to hit the score required for 'functional' English (although I couldn't tell you what that is) in order to be eligible for a visa as your dependant.


Shame, thought I could duck the cost of the medical! It is her first language but she had to do functional skills test for English, Maths and ICT as part of an apprenticeship. I'll need to do some more research on that one!


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Kaiser88 said:


> Shame, thought I could duck the cost of the medical! It is her first language but she had to do functional skills test for English, Maths and ICT as part of an apprenticeship. I'll need to do some more research on that one!


She has a British passport then? In that case, no need for her to do a PTE at all.
Just proof of her citizenship will be enough to cover that one, mate. (Citizens of English speaking nations are exempted having to prove English ability through a test -- unless you want easy points  )


----------



## Kaiser88

ScotDownUnder said:


> She has a British passport then? In that case, no need for her to do a PTE at all.
> Just proof of her citizenship will be enough to cover that one, mate. (Citizens of English speaking nations are exempted having to prove English ability through a test -- unless you want easy points  )


Yeah she has a British passport. That's a shame, I've been scaring her about this test all day


----------



## hassanhaayat

Vinvid said:


> @hassanhaayat.......what all verifications did you have ?
> - personal interview ?
> - Employer email verification ?



About my verification i know is through my HR manager he did not told me in detail just said a lady from Australian embassy called and inquired rather ---- is working here or not might have asked more but he did not told me  .... that was back on 25th of November..... since then no update..... neither have received any personal interview call ..... i don't know what is going on  
i doubt rather he(HR manager) provided appropriate info or not


----------



## sifat.civil

hassanhaayat said:


> About my verification i know is through my HR manager he did not told me in detail just said a lady from Australian embassy called and inquired rather ---- is working here or not might have asked more but he did not told me  .... that was back on 25th of November..... since then no update..... neither have received any personal interview call ..... i don't know what is going on
> i doubt rather he(HR manager) provided appropriate info or not


I am on same boat mate... Can anyone please tell if employment verification through HR went somehow wrong... do they communicate and take further steps...


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Kaiser88 said:


> Yeah she has a British passport. That's a shame, I've been scaring her about this test all day


I salute you, sir. I did similar with the wife when our medical results came in. She was s***ting herself that we had something seriously wrong until I started laughing down the phone...

...Shouldn't have done it while she was at work... *Slaps Wrist*


----------



## arun32

Hi Andrey,

I have resigned from my job, and Jan29th will be my last day at work.

In my company, releaving letter will be provided after a month or two. 

After 29th Jan I have to update DIBP that I have resigned from my current company, but I wont be having any proof except the resignation mail.

Is that enough, If DIBP asks for some more proofs, I wont be able to provide.

Please suggest


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations |||*


||| Congratulations to *All those who have received Grants today* ... All The Best with Next Steps |||


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


----------



## MYounis33

Hello all, I have called DIBP twice to check whether a case officer was assigned for my case or not knowing that I have applied for the 189 visa on the 23rd of November. They looked for my case using my passport number, my name as well as my birth date, they have found nothing though. No data for my application. Does anyone know what that means? They told that my application might not be submitted although my agent assures it is. I have received my invitation on the 22nd of November and I am really afraid that it could be expired as in 2 days I will have the 60 days finished.
Any advice?


----------



## ScotDownUnder

MYounis33 said:


> Hello all, I have called DIBP twice to check whether a case officer was assigned for my case or not knowing that I have applied for the 189 visa on the 23rd of November. They looked for my case using my passport number, my name as well as my birth date, they have found nothing though. No data for my application. Does anyone know what that means? They told that my application might not be submitted although my agent assures it is. I have received my invitation on the 22nd of November and I am really afraid that it could be expired as in 2 days I will have the 60 days finished.
> Any advice?


You need to chase this with your agent.
Hopefully you paid the application fee for lodging the visa to DIBP directly, yourself?


----------



## MYounis33

ScotDownUnder said:


> You need to chase this with your agent.
> Hopefully you paid the application fee for lodging the visa to DIBP directly, yourself?


Unfortunately not. My agent paid the application him self.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

MYounis33 said:


> Unfortunately not. My agent paid the application him self.


Not so sure that's the case, buddy. If your agent had paid it, the DIBP would have your application in their system.

Did you pay the agent and then they 'paid' the DIBP when they 'lodged'?

You used a MARA registered agent, I hope?


----------



## MYounis33

ScotDownUnder said:


> Not so sure that's the case, buddy. If your agent had paid it, the DIBP would have your application in their system.
> 
> Did you pay the agent and then they 'paid' the DIBP when they 'lodged'?


Exactly. I paid him the fees and he paid the money when lodging the application. I am totally lost. What you think i should be doing now?


----------



## ScotDownUnder

MYounis33 said:


> Exactly. I paid him the fees and he paid the money when lodging the application. I am totally lost. What you think i should be doing now?


Chase with the agent.

If the DIBP do not have a record of your application, your agent never submitted your application. Simple as that.


----------



## MYounis33

ScotDownUnder said:


> Not so sure that's the case, buddy. If your agent had paid it, the DIBP would have your application in their system.
> 
> Did you pay the agent and then they 'paid' the DIBP when they 'lodged'?
> 
> You used a MARA registered agent, I hope?


He is a MARA registered agent indeed. I have done the whole process through him but I am not sure what's going on now though.


----------



## MYounis33

ScotDownUnder said:


> Chase with the agent.
> 
> If the DIBP do not have a record of your application, your agent never submitted your application. Simple as that.


I shall check with him once again. I hope I could put things on the right track my friend. Thanks alot


----------



## ScotDownUnder

MYounis33 said:


> I shall check with him once again. I hope I could put things on the right track my friend. Thanks alot


I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hopefully it's something innocent, like he forgot to click the submit button. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## diogosgp

Question. I didn't claim work experience and I've been living in Australia for the past 5 years. The CO contacted me on December 8 requiring medicals for me and my wife. 

Do they usually ask for something else after that?


----------



## andreyx108b

arun32 said:


> Hi Andrey, I have resigned from my job, and Jan29th will be my last day at work. In my company, releaving letter will be provided after a month or two. After 29th Jan I have to update DIBP that I have resigned from my current company, but I wont be having any proof except the resignation mail. Is that enough, If DIBP asks for some more proofs, I wont be able to provide. Please suggest


They will not need any proof of your resignation. 

Good luck


----------



## andreyx108b

diogosgp said:


> Question. I didn't claim work experience and I've been living in Australia for the past 5 years. The CO contacted me on December 8 requiring medicals for me and my wife. Do they usually ask for something else after that?


Sometimes they do.


----------



## diogosgp

andreyx108b said:


> diogosgp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question. I didn't claim work experience and I've been living in Australia for the past 5 years. The CO contacted me on December 8 requiring medicals for me and my wife. Do they usually ask for something else after that?
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes they do.
Click to expand...

Any idea of what kind of docs?


----------



## wolfskin

Called DIBP a minute ago, it was a quick and effective conversation. I was informed with the current workload it may take 6 to 8 working weeks after I complete CO request. I can give them a call if I do not hear from them after 6 weeks / on 8th or 9th week.
The call lasts for 2 minutes - Charge 36 INR.


----------



## Kat272

wolfskin said:


> Called DIBP a minute ago, it was a quick and effective conversation. I was informed with the current workload it may take 6 to 8 working weeks after I complete CO request. I can give them a call if I do not hear from them after 6 weeks / on 8th or 9th week.
> The call lasts for 2 minutes - Charge 36 INR.


Do they mean from CO contact or date requested documents are uploaded and complete button pressed? Also you mean working weeks are excluded then the Xmas week and NYE week and also next week as Tuesday is Australia Day?


----------



## vh_2016

*Visa Granted*

Hi there,

Just to let you guys know that I got my grant this morning. See below for my timeline. I got my visa in 12 days. I don't know whether this speedy grant is due to the fact that I applied for 476 visa 6 months ago. They might have reused all the checks from my previous visa application.

EOI: 25-10-2015 (60 points Electronic Engineer), No Employment Experience Claim.
Invited: 08-Jan-2016 
Visa Lodged: 08-Jan-2016 , Single Applicant, Onshore, Front-loaded everything Including form 80, 1221 and medical.
Visa Grant: 20-01-2016 ( Adelaide Team)



Hope this help for you guys and good luck !!!


----------



## mmon

vh_2016 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just to let you guys know that I got my grant this morning. See below for my timeline. I got my visa in 12 days. I don't know whether this speedy grant is due to the fact that I applied for 476 visa 6 months ago. They might have reused all the checks from my previous visa application.
> 
> EOI: 25-10-2015 (60 points Electronic Engineer), No Employment Experience Claim.
> Invited: 08-Jan-2016
> Visa Lodged: 08-Jan-2016 , Single Applicant, Onshore, Front-loaded everything Including form 80, 1221 and medical.
> Visa Grant: 20-01-2016 ( Adelaide Team)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this help for you guys and good luck !!!


Congrats !!!  Yes I think so, I was on the 476 visa for 7 months too and got it yesterday (11 days), same goes for all my friends who were on the 476 visa too (they got it in 10-11 days). Also no form 80 nor 1221 required if you are applying while you are on a 476 visa as far as I have seen. Although I front loaded everything. Btw I also got it around 10:58 am Sydney time, GSM Adelaide team.


----------



## harooniqbal

mmon said:


> Congrats !!!  Yes I think so, I was on the 476 visa for 7 months too and got it yesterday (11 days), same goes for all my friends who were on the 476 visa too (they got it in 10-11 days). Also no form 80 nor 1221 required if you are applying while you are on a 476 visa as far as I have seen. Although I front loaded everything. Btw I also got it around 10:58 am Sydney time, GSM Adelaide team.


Hay mate how u got nominated for Engineering technologist? Would u mind saying few words on it? i think i am on the same boat lol ! Preparing for PTE! Any suggestions?


----------



## sidk

Hi Guys, 

I lodged my application on 17th Dec, 2015. I have been monitoring the immigration tracker in andreys signature and noticed a lot of applications after my date of lodgement have been contacted by CO and also given direct grant whereas I have not been contacted by CO at all yet.
Just wanted to understand if there is any pattern in which the COs get allocated and applications are processed. I also wanted to understand when to expect a CO allocation.

I am an Onshore application and have not claimed any points for work experience. Would you suggest calling DIBP to check status at their end?

-Sid


----------



## naga_me87

sidk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my application on 17th Dec, 2015. I have been monitoring the immigration tracker in andreys signature and noticed a lot of applications after my date of lodgement have been contacted by CO and also given direct grant whereas I have not been contacted by CO at all yet.
> Just wanted to understand if there is any pattern in which the COs get allocated and applications are processed. I also wanted to understand when to expect a CO allocation.
> 
> I am an Onshore application and have not claimed any points for work experience. Would you suggest calling DIBP to check status at their end?
> 
> -Sid


NO need to panic. There are some cases where people have got their grants even without the CO contacts. In your case your visa was lodged just before the holidays so its not too late. wait of 2 more weeks you might hear something.


----------



## sidk

naga_me87 said:


> NO need to panic. There are some cases where people have got their grants even without the CO contacts. In your case your visa was lodged just before the holidays so its not too late. wait of 2 more weeks you might hear something.


Thanks naga_me87.. Yes it was a week before the holidays. Although still would like to understand the pattern if any. Haha, Not panicing. Just wanted to understand.


----------



## mmon

harooniqbal said:


> Hay mate how u got nominated for Engineering technologist? Would u mind saying few words on it? i think i am on the same boat lol ! Preparing for PTE! Any suggestions?


My degree is Electrical and Electronics Engineering from the University Of Manchester (UK). 'Im really surprised they assessed my degree as an Engineering Technologist instead of a professional Electrical Engineer. UOM was the top university in the UK for Electrical Engineering back in 2011-2012, but apparently they don't value the UK degree as much as they value Aussie ones. If your degree has a *"requires further study"* on Washington Accord website, they will assess you automatically based on Sydney accord, thus you will get nominated as an Engineer Technologist. I'm still surprised since a friend of mine studied 2 years at a college in the UK and transferred for 1-2 years and got his degree assessed as a Professional Electronics Engineer. (face palm Engineers Australia) 

Assessing Authority : Engineers Australia. Just apply and see what outcome you get.


----------



## mmon

I was just checking the results to date for the occupation ceiling for Engineering technologist. Apparently they granted *735/1000* up to date, last invitation round it was 546. So 735-546= *189 *grants in 1 round ! WOW. Normally its only 50-60 per round.


----------



## sandipgp

vh_2016 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just to let you guys know that I got my grant this morning. See below for my timeline. I got my visa in 12 days. I don't know whether this speedy grant is due to the fact that I applied for 476 visa 6 months ago. They might have reused all the checks from my previous visa application.
> 
> EOI: 25-10-2015 (60 points Electronic Engineer), No Employment Experience Claim.
> Invited: 08-Jan-2016
> Visa Lodged: 08-Jan-2016 , Single Applicant, Onshore, Front-loaded everything Including form 80, 1221 and medical.
> Visa Grant: 20-01-2016 ( Adelaide Team)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this help for you guys and good luck !!!


Congratulations..


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

vh_2016 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> Just to let you guys know that I got my grant this morning. See below for my timeline. I got my visa in 12 days. I don't know whether this speedy grant is due to the fact that I applied for 476 visa 6 months ago. They might have reused all the checks from my previous visa application.
> 
> 
> 
> EOI: 25-10-2015 (60 points Electronic Engineer), No Employment Experience Claim.
> 
> Invited: 08-Jan-2016
> 
> Visa Lodged: 08-Jan-2016 , Single Applicant, Onshore, Front-loaded everything Including form 80, 1221 and medical.
> 
> Visa Grant: 20-01-2016 ( Adelaide Team)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this help for you guys and good luck !!!



Congratulations and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umas

wolfskin said:


> Called DIBP a minute ago, it was a quick and effective conversation. I was informed with the current workload it may take 6 to 8 working weeks after I complete CO request. I can give them a call if I do not hear from them after 6 weeks / on 8th or 9th week.
> The call lasts for 2 minutes - Charge 36 INR.


Hi wolfskin,

6 weeks after co contact or RC complete?

If it is after RC complete really frustrating ...

Thanks 
Umas


----------



## wolfskin

Umas said:


> Hi wolfskin,
> 
> 6 weeks after co contact or RC complete?
> 
> If it is after RC complete really frustrating ...
> 
> Thanks
> Umas


Unfortunately it's after RC. Very frustrating I know. The person on the phone said you just have to wait now... Just keep on waiting. Felt like himself he is not satisfied with the fact that it's taking so long, but the workload is too much


----------



## haisergeant

4 weeks passed and no CO contact yet. Looks like they have a lot of work these days.


----------



## harooniqbal

mmon said:


> My degree is Electrical and Electronics Engineering from the University Of Manchester (UK). 'Im really surprised they assessed my degree as an Engineering Technologist instead of a professional Electrical Engineer. UOM was the top university in the UK for Electrical Engineering back in 2011-2012, but apparently they don't value the UK degree as much as they value Aussie ones. If your degree has a *"requires further study"* on Washington Accord website, they will assess you automatically based on Sydney accord, thus you will get nominated as an Engineer Technologist. I'm still surprised since a friend of mine studied 2 years at a college in the UK and transferred for 1-2 years and got his degree assessed as a Professional Electronics Engineer. (face palm Engineers Australia)
> 
> Assessing Authority : Engineers Australia. Just apply and see what outcome you get.


lol i had this question a week ago ! my degree is Electrical Engineering and Electronics BEng(hons) from University of Liverpool, UK all of these unis have same repo (RUSSELL GROUP UNIVERSITIES) but they are not considering it, as washington accord agreement is for a Chartered Engineer to recognise as a professional engineer! lol did u do the foundation year tho? or r u from Alevel stream?
AND Did you apply under washington accord to get assessed and they asked ya to switch OR Did they automatically assigned Engineering technologist occupation?


----------



## harooniqbal

mmon said:


> My degree is Electrical and Electronics Engineering from the University Of Manchester (UK). 'Im really surprised they assessed my degree as an Engineering Technologist instead of a professional Electrical Engineer. UOM was the top university in the UK for Electrical Engineering back in 2011-2012, but apparently they don't value the UK degree as much as they value Aussie ones. If your degree has a *"requires further study"* on Washington Accord website, they will assess you automatically based on Sydney accord, thus you will get nominated as an Engineer Technologist. I'm still surprised since a friend of mine studied 2 years at a college in the UK and transferred for 1-2 years and got his degree assessed as a Professional Electronics Engineer. (face palm Engineers Australia)
> 
> Assessing Authority : Engineers Australia. Just apply and see what outcome you get.


lol i had this question a week ago ! my degree is Electrical Engineering and Electronics BEng(hons) from University of Liverpool, UK all of these unis have same repo (RUSSELL GROUP UNIVERSITIES) but they are not considering it, as washington accord agreement is for a Chartered Engineer to recognise as a professional engineer! lol did u do the foundation year tho? or r u from Alevel stream?
AND Did you apply under washington accord to get assessed and they asked ya to switch OR Did they automatically assigned Engineering technologist occupation?


----------



## ndhal

Hello Everyone,
Thanks for the motivation and guidance.
I got the VISA grant for myself ,husband and son yesterday i.e .19 January within 20 days.MY IED date is 26 Dec,2016.

Other details are :
CO is from GSM Brisbane
EOI date :23 NOV,2015
PCC -15 Dec,2015
VISA lodged date : 22 DEc,2015
Medical submitted for family:26 Dec,2015
VISA grant date : 19 January,2016
Thanks to All.
BE FUELED BY YOUR OBSTACLES, 
not FOOLED BY THEM!


----------



## sandipgp

ndhal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Thanks for the motivation and guidance.
> I got the VISA grant for myself ,husband and son yesterday i.e .19 January within 20 days.MY IED date is 26 Dec,2016.
> 
> Other details are :
> CO is from GSM Brisbane
> EOI date :23 NOV,2015
> PCC -15 Dec,2015
> VISA lodged date : 22 DEc,2015
> Medical submitted for family:26 Dec,2015
> VISA grant date : 19 January,2016
> Thanks to All.
> BE FUELED BY YOUR OBSTACLES,
> not FOOLED BY THEM!


Congratulations. seems like direct grant is it?


----------



## haisergeant

ndhal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Thanks for the motivation and guidance.
> I got the VISA grant for myself ,husband and son yesterday i.e .19 January within 20 days.MY IED date is 26 Dec,2016.
> 
> Other details are :
> CO is from GSM Brisbane
> EOI date :23 NOV,2015
> PCC -15 Dec,2015
> VISA lodged date : 22 DEc,2015
> Medical submitted for family:26 Dec,2015
> VISA grant date : 19 January,2016
> Thanks to All.
> BE FUELED BY YOUR OBSTACLES,
> not FOOLED BY THEM!


Many congratulations, I lodged after you one day. Your news is such a very good news to everyone.


----------



## arun32

andreyx108b said:


> They will not need any proof of your resignation.
> 
> Good luck


Thats a relief, thank you very much andrey...


----------



## gaus

ndhal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Thanks for the motivation and guidance.
> I got the VISA grant for myself ,husband and son yesterday i.e .19 January within 20 days.MY IED date is 26 Dec,2016.
> 
> Other details are :
> CO is from GSM Brisbane
> EOI date :23 NOV,2015
> PCC -15 Dec,2015
> VISA lodged date : 22 DEc,2015
> Medical submitted for family:26 Dec,2015
> VISA grant date : 19 January,2016
> Thanks to All.
> BE FUELED BY YOUR OBSTACLES,
> not FOOLED BY THEM!


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## arun32

ndhal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Thanks for the motivation and guidance.
> I got the VISA grant for myself ,husband and son yesterday i.e .19 January within 20 days.MY IED date is 26 Dec,2016.
> 
> Other details are :
> CO is from GSM Brisbane
> EOI date :23 NOV,2015
> PCC -15 Dec,2015
> VISA lodged date : 22 DEc,2015
> Medical submitted for family:26 Dec,2015
> VISA grant date : 19 January,2016
> Thanks to All.
> BE FUELED BY YOUR OBSTACLES,
> not FOOLED BY THEM!


Hi Ndhal,

Very very happy for you mate,

Congratulations, this is your day enjoy....


----------



## haisergeant

ndhal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Thanks for the motivation and guidance.
> I got the VISA grant for myself ,husband and son yesterday i.e .19 January within 20 days.MY IED date is 26 Dec,2016.
> 
> Other details are :
> CO is from GSM Brisbane
> EOI date :23 NOV,2015
> PCC -15 Dec,2015
> VISA lodged date : 22 DEc,2015
> Medical submitted for family:26 Dec,2015
> VISA grant date : 19 January,2016
> Thanks to All.
> BE FUELED BY YOUR OBSTACLES,
> not FOOLED BY THEM!


Did you have employment verification? I saw that you claimed 15 points for employment. It seems you receive direct grant


----------



## amarjagadish

haisergeant said:


> 4 weeks passed and no CO contact yet. Looks like they have a lot of work these days.


in the same boat mate!!!

4 weeks since VISA lodgement


----------



## rohansingh2323

Hi Guys,

Got Direct Grant for me and my wife today morning 7:15 AM  my Special and Big thanks to Keeda and Jeetendra and other forum members, Without you guys it was not possible.

Even after grant I will be on this forum to help and share info to other fellow members.


Thanks
Rohan


----------



## shrif

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got Direct Grant for me and my wife today morning 7:15 AM  my Special and Big thanks to Keeda and Jeetendra and other forum members, Without you guys it was not possible.
> 
> Even after grant I will be on this forum to help and share info to other fellow members.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Rohan


Congratulations


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

ndhal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Thanks for the motivation and guidance.
> I got the VISA grant for myself ,husband and son yesterday i.e .19 January within 20 days.MY IED date is 26 Dec,2016.
> 
> Other details are :
> CO is from GSM Brisbane
> EOI date :23 NOV,2015
> PCC -15 Dec,2015
> VISA lodged date : 22 DEc,2015
> Medical submitted for family:26 Dec,2015
> VISA grant date : 19 January,2016
> Thanks to All.
> BE FUELED BY YOUR OBSTACLES,
> not FOOLED BY THEM!



Congratulations and all the best

Team Brisbane seems to be moving quicker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandipgp

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got Direct Grant for me and my wife today morning 7:15 AM  my Special and Big thanks to Keeda and Jeetendra and other forum members, Without you guys it was not possible.
> 
> Even after grant I will be on this forum to help and share info to other fellow members.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Rohan


Wow... Congratulations. It is like Water DAM when it burst.. water just forces itself out.. Wait for 6 months for invite and then boom grant in 30 days.


----------



## ndhal

haisergeant said:


> Did you have employment verification? I saw that you claimed 15 points for employment. It seems you receive direct grant


I have submitted my roles and responsibility for both companies on the company letter head mentioning the purpose of this letter as "VISA immigration " purpose.
Not sure abt employment verification.


----------



## amarjagadish

ndhal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Thanks for the motivation and guidance.
> I got the VISA grant for myself ,husband and son yesterday i.e .19 January within 20 days.MY IED date is 26 Dec,2016.
> 
> Other details are :
> CO is from GSM Brisbane
> EOI date :23 NOV,2015
> PCC -15 Dec,2015
> VISA lodged date : 22 DEc,2015
> Medical submitted for family:26 Dec,2015
> VISA grant date : 19 January,2016
> Thanks to All.
> BE FUELED BY YOUR OBSTACLES,
> not FOOLED BY THEM!


Congratulations ndhal... Good luck for your move


----------



## haisergeant

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got Direct Grant for me and my wife today morning 7:15 AM  my Special and Big thanks to Keeda and Jeetendra and other forum members, Without you guys it was not possible.
> 
> Even after grant I will be on this forum to help and share info to other fellow members.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Rohan


wow, one more great news. Congratulations!!!!
You and ndhal just lodged in last weeks of December, that means CO are assigned to applications of this time range(??!) finger cross :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Got Direct Grant for me and my wife today morning 7:15 AM  my Special and Big thanks to Keeda and Jeetendra and other forum members, Without you guys it was not possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Even after grant I will be on this forum to help and share info to other fellow members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rohan



Congratulations and all the best, which team was the CO from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohansingh2323

Thanks Everyone.. 
I think I got grant from GSM Adelaide because on grant letter GSM Adelaide is given at bottom. No CO contact. I checked Yesterday night, Status was Application Received.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations |||*


||| Congratulations *Rohan*......All The Best with Next Steps |||


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got Direct Grant for me and my wife today morning 7:15 AM  my Special and Big thanks to Keeda and Jeetendra and other forum members, Without you guys it was not possible.
> 
> Even after grant I will be on this forum to help and share info to other fellow members.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Rohan


----------



## cozmopravesh

vh_2016 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just to let you guys know that I got my grant this morning. See below for my timeline. I got my visa in 12 days. I don't know whether this speedy grant is due to the fact that I applied for 476 visa 6 months ago. They might have reused all the checks from my previous visa application.
> 
> EOI: 25-10-2015 (60 points Electronic Engineer), No Employment Experience Claim.
> Invited: 08-Jan-2016
> Visa Lodged: 08-Jan-2016 , Single Applicant, Onshore, Front-loaded everything Including form 80, 1221 and medical.
> Visa Grant: 20-01-2016 ( Adelaide Team)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this help for you guys and good luck !!!



Congrats mate. Real fast for you. All the best for future


----------



## rohansingh2323

Thanks Jeetendra bhai,

I will surely meet you as we both are in Pune.

You always helped. I cant forget this.



Thanks
Rohan



Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| Congratulations *Rohan*......All The Best with Next Steps |||
> 
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​


----------



## cozmopravesh

ndhal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Thanks for the motivation and guidance.
> I got the VISA grant for myself ,husband and son yesterday i.e .19 January within 20 days.MY IED date is 26 Dec,2016.
> 
> Other details are :
> CO is from GSM Brisbane
> EOI date :23 NOV,2015
> PCC -15 Dec,2015
> VISA lodged date : 22 DEc,2015
> Medical submitted for family:26 Dec,2015
> VISA grant date : 19 January,2016
> Thanks to All.
> BE FUELED BY YOUR OBSTACLES,
> not FOOLED BY THEM!



Superfast...... Congrats buddy.


----------



## cozmopravesh

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got Direct Grant for me and my wife today morning 7:15 AM  my Special and Big thanks to Keeda and Jeetendra and other forum members, Without you guys it was not possible.
> 
> Even after grant I will be on this forum to help and share info to other fellow members.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Rohan



It's heartening to see so many grants coming in the morning. Many many congrats buddy... All the best


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations |||*


||| Congratulations *ndhal* and * vh_2016*......All The Best with Next Steps |||





ndhal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Thanks for the motivation and guidance.
> I got the VISA grant for myself ,husband and son yesterday i.e .19 January within 20 days.MY IED date is 26 Dec,2016.
> 
> Other details are :
> CO is from GSM Brisbane
> EOI date :23 NOV,2015
> PCC -15 Dec,2015
> VISA lodged date : 22 DEc,2015
> Medical submitted for family:26 Dec,2015
> VISA grant date : 19 January,2016
> Thanks to All.
> BE FUELED BY YOUR OBSTACLES,
> not FOOLED BY THEM!





vh_2016 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just to let you guys know that I got my grant this morning. See below for my timeline. I got my visa in 12 days. I don't know whether this speedy grant is due to the fact that I applied for 476 visa 6 months ago. They might have reused all the checks from my previous visa application.
> 
> EOI: 25-10-2015 (60 points Electronic Engineer), No Employment Experience Claim.
> Invited: 08-Jan-2016
> Visa Lodged: 08-Jan-2016 , Single Applicant, Onshore, Front-loaded everything Including form 80, 1221 and medical.
> Visa Grant: 20-01-2016 ( Adelaide Team)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this help for you guys and good luck !!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Sent you a PM, lets stay connected.





rohansingh2323 said:


> Thanks Jeetendra bhai,
> 
> I will surely meet you as we both are in Pune.
> 
> You always helped. I cant forget this.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Rohan


----------



## topmahajan

Guys,

Very happy to share the good news with the group. With the blessings of God, I have received the grant today (including my wife and kid). Thanks a lot to all the group members for all the help. Luv u guys.

Below is my details:

Code: 261313
Invited: 23rd Oct, 2015
Visa Applied: 10 Nov, 2016
Grant: 20 Jan, 2016 

Application status changed from received to finalized. Neither received any kind of communication regarding CO allocation nor aware of any employment verification.

Below is my points details (offshore candidate):

Age : 25
English Language Ability : 10
Level of educational qualification: 15
Experience : 15
TOTAL 65

Feeling so happy and excited. Time to think about next step of moving to Aussie Land.


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

Congratulations, best of luck for your future...



rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got Direct Grant for me and my wife today morning 7:15 AM  my Special and Big thanks to Keeda and Jeetendra and other forum members, Without you guys it was not possible.
> 
> Even after grant I will be on this forum to help and share info to other fellow members.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Rohan


----------



## haisergeant

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Very happy to share the good news with the group. With the blessings of God, I have received the grant today (including my wife and kid). Thanks a lot to all the group members for all the help. Luv u guys.
> 
> Below is my details:
> 
> Code: 261313
> Invited: 23rd Oct, 2015
> Visa Applied: 10 Nov, 2016
> Grant: 20 Jan, 2016
> 
> Application status changed from received to finalized. Neither received any kind of communication regarding CO allocation nor aware of any employment verification.
> 
> Below is my points details (offshore candidate):
> 
> Age : 25
> English Language Ability : 10
> Level of educational qualification: 15
> Experience : 15
> TOTAL 65
> 
> Feeling so happy and excited. Time to think about next step of moving to Aussie Land.


Congrats mate!!! One more grant in ICT occupation today. Total is 3 grants


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations *topmahajan *and All The Best with Next Steps !!!




topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Very happy to share the good news with the group. With the blessings of God, I have received the grant today (including my wife and kid). Thanks a lot to all the group members for all the help. Luv u guys.
> 
> Below is my details:
> 
> Code: 261313
> Invited: 23rd Oct, 2015
> Visa Applied: 10 Nov, 2016
> Grant: 20 Jan, 2016
> 
> Application status changed from received to finalized. Neither received any kind of communication regarding CO allocation nor aware of any employment verification.
> 
> Below is my points details (offshore candidate):
> 
> Age : 25
> English Language Ability : 10
> Level of educational qualification: 15
> Experience : 15
> TOTAL 65
> 
> Feeling so happy and excited. Time to think about next step of moving to Aussie Land.


----------



## Umas

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Very happy to share the good news with the group. With the blessings of God, I have received the grant today (including my wife and kid). Thanks a lot to all the group members for all the help. Luv u guys.
> 
> Below is my details:
> 
> Code: 261313
> Invited: 23rd Oct, 2015
> Visa Applied: 10 Nov, 2016
> Grant: 20 Jan, 2016
> 
> Application status changed from received to finalized. Neither received any kind of communication regarding CO allocation nor aware of any employment verification.
> 
> Below is my points details (offshore candidate):
> 
> Age : 25
> English Language Ability : 10
> Level of educational qualification: 15
> Experience : 15
> TOTAL 65
> 
> Feeling so happy and excited. Time to think about next step of moving to Aussie Land.


Congrats topmahajan.... that is quick indeed ... considering the works experience points you had claimed.

btw ... are you working/worked in any reputed MNC's? 

My wild guess is they don't do back ground verification if the work experience id from reputed MNC's? 

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Evan82

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Very happy to share the good news with the group. With the blessings of God, I have received the grant today (including my wife and kid). Thanks a lot to all the group members for all the help. Luv u guys.
> 
> Below is my details:
> 
> Code: 261313
> Invited: 23rd Oct, 2015
> Visa Applied: 10 Nov, 2016
> Grant: 20 Jan, 2016
> 
> Application status changed from received to finalized. Neither received any kind of communication regarding CO allocation nor aware of any employment verification.
> 
> Below is my points details (offshore candidate):
> 
> Age : 25
> English Language Ability : 10
> Level of educational qualification: 15
> Experience : 15
> TOTAL 65
> 
> Feeling so happy and excited. Time to think about next step of moving to Aussie Land.


Amazing, good luck for the whole family. Patience pays off mate.
My time line is similar, but I am currently sitting on 2nd CO contact.

***********************************************************
8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZECO 233312) ** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation **
6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs) **15/12/2015 - Newborn added ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO newborn medicalicals and SL PCC ** 
31/12/2015 - Document request complete ** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
**************************************************************


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Very happy to share the good news with the group. With the blessings of God, I have received the grant today (including my wife and kid). Thanks a lot to all the group members for all the help. Luv u guys.
> 
> Below is my details:
> 
> Code: 261313
> Invited: 23rd Oct, 2015
> Visa Applied: 10 Nov, 2016
> Grant: 20 Jan, 2016
> 
> Application status changed from received to finalized. Neither received any kind of communication regarding CO allocation nor aware of any employment verification.
> 
> Below is my points details (offshore candidate):
> 
> Age : 25
> English Language Ability : 10
> Level of educational qualification: 15
> Experience : 15
> TOTAL 65
> 
> Feeling so happy and excited. Time to think about next step of moving to Aussie Land.


Wow, congratulations on the direct grant and wish you the best for the future plans. It's great to see so many grants today.


----------



## rahulnair

ndhal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Thanks for the motivation and guidance.
> I got the VISA grant for myself ,husband and son yesterday i.e .19 January within 20 days.MY IED date is 26 Dec,2016.
> 
> Other details are :
> CO is from GSM Brisbane
> EOI date :23 NOV,2015
> PCC -15 Dec,2015
> VISA lodged date : 22 DEc,2015
> Medical submitted for family:26 Dec,2015
> VISA grant date : 19 January,2016
> Thanks to All.
> BE FUELED BY YOUR OBSTACLES,
> not FOOLED BY THEM!




Congratulations and all the best dude the future


----------



## indergreat

vh_2016 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just to let you guys know that I got my grant this morning. See below for my timeline. I got my visa in 12 days.





ndhal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Thanks for the motivation and guidance.
> I got the VISA grant for myself ,husband and son yesterday i.e .19 January within 20 days.





rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got Direct Grant for me and my wife today morning 7:15 AM  my Special and Big thanks to Keeda and Jeetendra and other forum members, Without you guys it was not possible.





topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Very happy to share the good news with the group. With the blessings of God, I have received the grant today (including my wife and kid). Thanks a lot to all the group members for all the help.


Congratz everyone ... so happy for you guys ... best of luck for future ...


----------



## cozmopravesh

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Very happy to share the good news with the group. With the blessings of God, I have received the grant today (including my wife and kid). Thanks a lot to all the group members for all the help. Luv u guys.
> 
> Below is my details:
> 
> Code: 261313
> Invited: 23rd Oct, 2015
> Visa Applied: 10 Nov, 2016
> Grant: 20 Jan, 2016
> 
> Application status changed from received to finalized. Neither received any kind of communication regarding CO allocation nor aware of any employment verification.
> 
> Below is my points details (offshore candidate):
> 
> Age : 25
> English Language Ability : 10
> Level of educational qualification: 15
> Experience : 15
> TOTAL 65
> 
> Feeling so happy and excited. Time to think about next step of moving to Aussie Land.


Many many congrats buddy ... Wish you all the best


----------



## topmahajan

Umas said:


> Congrats topmahajan.... that is quick indeed ... considering the works experience points you had claimed.
> 
> btw ... are you working/worked in any reputed MNC's?
> 
> My wild guess is they don't do back ground verification if the work experience id from reputed MNC's?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Hi Umas,

Not sure about verification criteria but I had worked for 3 employers and claimed the points for all 3. All 3 are big IT MNCs.


----------



## gaus

vh_2016 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just to let you guys know that I got my grant this morning. See below for my timeline. I got my visa in 12 days. I don't know whether this speedy grant is due to the fact that I applied for 476 visa 6 months ago. They might have reused all the checks from my previous visa application.
> 
> EOI: 25-10-2015 (60 points Electronic Engineer), No Employment Experience Claim.
> Invited: 08-Jan-2016
> Visa Lodged: 08-Jan-2016 , Single Applicant, Onshore, Front-loaded everything Including form 80, 1221 and medical.
> Visa Grant: 20-01-2016 ( Adelaide Team)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this help for you guys and good luck !!!


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## gaus

ndhal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Thanks for the motivation and guidance.
> I got the VISA grant for myself ,husband and son yesterday i.e .19 January within 20 days.MY IED date is 26 Dec,2016.
> 
> Other details are :
> CO is from GSM Brisbane
> EOI date :23 NOV,2015
> PCC -15 Dec,2015
> VISA lodged date : 22 DEc,2015
> Medical submitted for family:26 Dec,2015
> VISA grant date : 19 January,2016
> Thanks to All.
> BE FUELED BY YOUR OBSTACLES,
> not FOOLED BY THEM!


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Congrats guyss


----------



## gaus

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got Direct Grant for me and my wife today morning 7:15 AM  my Special and Big thanks to Keeda and Jeetendra and other forum members, Without you guys it was not possible.
> 
> Even after grant I will be on this forum to help and share info to other fellow members.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Rohan


Congratulations Rohan!!! All the best for future!


----------



## gaus

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Very happy to share the good news with the group. With the blessings of God, I have received the grant today (including my wife and kid). Thanks a lot to all the group members for all the help. Luv u guys.
> 
> Below is my details:
> 
> Code: 261313
> Invited: 23rd Oct, 2015
> Visa Applied: 10 Nov, 2016
> Grant: 20 Jan, 2016
> 
> Application status changed from received to finalized. Neither received any kind of communication regarding CO allocation nor aware of any employment verification.
> 
> Below is my points details (offshore candidate):
> 
> Age : 25
> English Language Ability : 10
> Level of educational qualification: 15
> Experience : 15
> TOTAL 65
> 
> Feeling so happy and excited. Time to think about next step of moving to Aussie Land.



Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## Umas

topmahajan said:


> Hi Umas,
> 
> Not sure about verification criteria but I had worked for 3 employers and claimed the points for all 3. All 3 are big IT MNCs.


cool .. btw did you submit SD or HR role letter to claim experience points?

other thing I am wondering is your point distribution ..

Age : 25
English Language Ability : 10
Level of educational qualification: 15
Experience : 15
TOTAL 65

Being just 25 year old ... how did you manage to claim 15 points for experience ... as you know already for 15 points one need to have more than 8 years of experience

Any typo there?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## gaus

Umas said:


> cool .. btw did you submit SD or HR role letter to claim experience points?
> 
> other thing I am wondering is your point distribution ..
> 
> Age : 25
> English Language Ability : 10
> Level of educational qualification: 15
> Experience : 15
> TOTAL 65
> 
> Being just 25 year old ... how did you manage to claim 15 points for experience ... as you know already for 15 points one need to have more than 8 years of experience
> 
> Any typo there?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas



 I guess he means 25 points for age


----------



## rahulnair

Congratulations to everyone who received the golden grant email today! All the very best for the move ahead...


----------



## Umas

gaus said:


> I guess he means 25 points for age


ho ya .... thanks for correcting ..

I think I need to some break  

thanks,
Umas


----------



## cozmopravesh

Umas said:


> cool .. btw did you submit SD or HR role letter to claim experience points?
> 
> other thing I am wondering is your point distribution ..
> 
> Age : 25
> English Language Ability : 10
> Level of educational qualification: 15
> Experience : 15
> TOTAL 65
> 
> Being just 25 year old ... how did you manage to claim 15 points for experience ... as you know already for 15 points one need to have more than 8 years of experience
> 
> Any typo there?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Umas, he is not 25 years old. He meant, 25 points for age.


----------



## Umas

cozmopravesh said:


> Umas, he is not 25 years old. He meant, 25 points for age.


ha ha ha .. when I saw his post for the first time .. Thought ... he is just 25 years old and has kid also ... wow  which is very very rare in country like India 

thanks,
Umas


----------



## ravian720

Umas said:


> ha ha ha .. when I saw his post for the first time .. Thought ... he is just 25 years old and has kid also ... wow  which is very very rare in country like India
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Cmon we are the most fertile nations on earth  

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## topmahajan

Umas said:


> ha ha ha .. when I saw his post for the first time .. Thought ... he is just 25 years old and has kid also ... wow  which is very very rare in country like India
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


No worry mate, best of luck to everyone who is waiting for their grants. Providing more details regarding my case and hope it can answer ur questions.

1. Submitted HR letters for all 3 employers. thought it was tough to get it but somehow managed to get all 3 letters. 
2. Front loaded all the documents including Form 80 for my wife and myself as I had a travel history.
3. Submitted 3 PCCs including USA, UK and India PCCs as I lived in these 3 countries for more than a year.
4. My IED is Aug, 2016 though my first PCC (UK) issue date was July 2015. They might have considered the date for second PCC (India) which was Aug, 2015 but not sure.
5. My birth certificate was not correct so submitted 10th certificate for birth proof.
6. Though I got my first invite in July itself but thought to let it expire to wait for my baby's birth in october. Got the invite again in October and applied the visa in November.
7. I used the credit card for the visa payment as banks were not ready to give the travel card without visa and ticket. Used citibank CC which had a good credit limit and transaction went well without any issue.

Tried to give most of the details but feel free to ask if you guys any more info regarding my case.

Really want to thanks this forum again without which this was not possible. So many great guys here like Keeda, Jeetan etc. to name few.


----------



## topmahajan

Andrey,

I have upated the immitracker as well with my details . Thought to do it before you ask for it .


----------



## KeeDa

Congrats all for your grants.



arun32 said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> I have resigned from my job, and Jan29th will be my last day at work.
> 
> In my company, releaving letter will be provided after a month or two.
> 
> After 29th Jan I have to update DIBP that I have resigned from my current company, but I wont be having any proof except the resignation mail.
> 
> Is that enough, If DIBP asks for some more proofs, I wont be able to provide.
> 
> Please suggest


Documents are not required. You just have to use the "update us" link in your immiAccount and fill in the change of circumstances online form.


----------



## Guest360

Hello all ,
I received a mail saying this:

Please provide evidence of your relationship with your spouse prior to your marriage.

Now, to be clear how can I have any evidence prior marriage?? Anyone who have faced the similar situation or have some idea regarding it?


----------



## KeeDa

MYounis33 said:


> Hello all, I have called DIBP twice to check whether a case officer was assigned for my case or not knowing that I have applied for the 189 visa on the 23rd of November. They looked for my case using my passport number, my name as well as my birth date, they have found nothing though. No data for my application. Does anyone know what that means? They told that my application might not be submitted although my agent assures it is. I have received my invitation on the 22nd of November and I am really afraid that it could be expired as in 2 days I will have the 60 days finished.
> Any advice?


Ask for the visa payment receipt from your agent. Note the TRN from this receipt (it starts with the letters _EGO_). Create a new immiAccount yourself, use the "Import Application" option and use the TRN to import your application. See if it succeeds, and if it does, you should be able to see your application status, documents uploaded so far, etc.


----------



## Amlan

Hi Guys,

Submitted my complete 189 application on 20th December, 2015, after receiving invite on 18th December, 2015. All documents including form 80 already uploaded. Medicals and PCC completed by 20th December.

Waiting for CO allocation or (fingers crossed) direct grant.....

4 weeks have passed still no CO contact...

Regards,
Amlan

ANZCO code: 261313
Points: 70
EOI: 07-Dec-2015
189 Invitation received: 18-Dec-2015
189 Visa Applied: 20-Dec-2015
Documents uploaded including PCC: 20-Dec-2015
Form 80: 24-Dec-2015
Medicals: 26-Dec-2015


----------



## Unswer

I am glad to subscribe to this thread and show my timeline as below. Any comment is welcome here.

My current Visa: Bridging Visa A for Temporary Work 485 visa (CO assigned on 13/01/2016 and required Form 1221, CV and Health Examination to be sent in 28 days)

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa:
18/12/2015: 189 EOI 65 submitted
08/01/2016: 189 EOI 65 invited
08/01/2016: Application lodged
10/01/2016: Bupa Health Examination Booked
12/01/2016: BVC Granted
14/01/2016: Examination Completed
15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised and submitted to DIBP
17/01/2016: Uploaded all the docs including Form 1221 & 80 and CV.

I am currently hold bridging visa A for 485 visa, so I am not sure whether I should firstly reply to CO of my 485 visa with the required forms, or I just wait forPR assessment first? Is there any influence on my 189 visa assessment if I ignore the mail from 485 visa CO? Thanks for for any advice.


----------



## vinc

Guest360 said:


> Hello all ,
> I received a mail saying this:
> 
> Please provide evidence of your relationship with your spouse prior to your marriage.
> 
> Now, to be clear how can I have any evidence prior marriage?? Anyone who have faced the similar situation or have some idea regarding it?


Wow, why on earth have they asked for this? It doesn't make sense to ask someone to show their relationship *before* marriage unless there is something which we are not aware of :confused2: Did you upload your marriage certificate?


----------



## amarjagadish

*Direct Grant*

Hi Friends

Happy to share the news , i have received the golden email today at 4:58pm (AEST)

GRANT for myself and wife..

Timeline as below
Software Eng - 261313 - 65 Points (10 Points for Aus Exp)
INVITE:: 18/12/2015
AUS PCC: Done 08/12/2015 || 
India PCC:18/12/2015|| 
*VISA Applied: 23/12/2015 || *
Documents upload:23/12/2015 || 
Medicals: 05/01/2016||
*Direct Grant : 20/01/2016*:second:

Thanks everyone in this forum for all the help.
Good luck all


----------



## gaus

amarjagadish said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Happy to share the news , i have received the golden email today at 4:58pm (AEST)
> 
> GRANT for myself and wife..
> 
> Timeline as below
> Software Eng - 261313 - 65 Points (10 Points for Aus Exp)
> INVITE:: 18/12/2015
> AUS PCC: Done 08/12/2015 ||
> India PCC:18/12/2015||
> *VISA Applied: 23/12/2015 || *
> Documents upload:23/12/2015 ||
> Medicals: 05/01/2016||
> *Direct Grant : 20/01/2016*:second:
> 
> Thanks everyone in this forum for all the help.
> Good luck all


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Guest360

vinc said:


> Wow, why on earth have they asked for this? It doesn't make sense to ask someone to show their relationship *before* marriage unless there is something which we are not aware of :confused2: Did you upload your marriage certificate?


Yes , I did upload my marriage certificate. The only evidence that I have prior marriage are my engagement pictures. I have no clue what else to submit...


----------



## milcah

Could someone give the no for contacting DIBP regarding my application status.
I tried contacting them using the number 0061731367000 . But not able to understand a single word from the IVR.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

milcah said:


> Could someone give the no for contacting DIBP regarding my application status.
> I tried contacting them using the number 0061731367000 . But not able to understand a single word from the IVR.



Just hold on to the call until the IVR voice info is done, if the agents are available, you call will be answered, if the agents are busy, your call will be disconnected with an appropriate message.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohankum

Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| Congratulations *ndhal* and * vh_2016*......All The Best with Next Steps |||


Congratulations vh and ndhal.....Good luck ahead


----------



## mohankum

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Very happy to share the good news with the group. With the blessings of God, I have received the grant today (including my wife and kid). Thanks a lot to all the group members for all the help. Luv u guys.
> 
> Below is my details:
> 
> Code: 261313
> Invited: 23rd Oct, 2015
> Visa Applied: 10 Nov, 2016
> Grant: 20 Jan, 2016
> 
> Application status changed from received to finalized. Neither received any kind of communication regarding CO allocation nor aware of any employment verification.
> 
> Below is my points details (offshore candidate):
> 
> Age : 25
> English Language Ability : 10
> Level of educational qualification: 15
> Experience : 15
> TOTAL 65
> 
> Feeling so happy and excited. Time to think about next step of moving to Aussie Land.


Congratulation mahajan....good luck buddy


----------



## naga_me87

*Congrats*

Hello guys,

rohansingh2323, ndhal, vh_2016 & amarjagadish

Congrats for your grants. Good to see 4 grants today


----------



## sameerb

MYounis33 said:


> Hello all, I have called DIBP twice to check whether a case officer was assigned for my case or not knowing that I have applied for the 189 visa on the 23rd of November. They looked for my case using my passport number, my name as well as my birth date, they have found nothing though. No data for my application. Does anyone know what that means? They told that my application might not be submitted although my agent assures it is. I have received my invitation on the 22nd of November and I am really afraid that it could be expired as in 2 days I will have the 60 days finished.
> Any advice?


Mr. Younis,

When the VISA application is submitted, an auto generated email of acknowledgment is received on registered email address. The email comes from '[email protected]' with following subject;
"BCC2015/40XXX - 390XXXX - (APPLICANT NAME) - IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received‏ "


Ask your agent to forward you this acknowledgment email. Its the most simple way to verify whether he submitted your application or not.

Wish you all the best. Keep us posted about your status.

Regards,


----------



## wolfskin

Many Many Congratulation to all who got their wings....Fly now.... lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Jeeten#80

The lines are open from 09:00 am to 04:00 pm from Mon to Fri AEST – Australian Eastern Standard Time.


While calling from India call them around 03:30 am India time to avoid long waiting time.





milcah said:


> Could someone give the no for contacting DIBP regarding my application status.
> I tried contacting them using the number 0061731367000 . But not able to understand a single word from the IVR.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations *amarjagadish *......... All the best with Next Steps !




amarjagadish said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Happy to share the news , i have received the golden email today at 4:58pm (AEST)
> 
> GRANT for myself and wife..
> 
> Timeline as below
> Software Eng - 261313 - 65 Points (10 Points for Aus Exp)
> INVITE:: 18/12/2015
> AUS PCC: Done 08/12/2015 ||
> India PCC:18/12/2015||
> *VISA Applied: 23/12/2015 || *
> Documents upload:23/12/2015 ||
> Medicals: 05/01/2016||
> *Direct Grant : 20/01/2016*:second:
> 
> Thanks everyone in this forum for all the help.
> Good luck all


----------



## milcah

thanks for the update. 

Could someone also clarify what is the difference between codes 261311 and 261313. My husband and i have applied under 261311. He is a Java/ Mobile Developer. Iam a datawarehouse Developer.


----------



## Evan82

Guest360 said:


> Yes , I did upload my marriage certificate. The only evidence that I have prior marriage are my engagement pictures. I have no clue what else to submit...



Totally clueless...
There are so many marriages in this part of the world which take place without prior relationship, if you know what I mean... :heh:
But sincerely this is no laughing matter on your part


----------



## KeeDa

milcah said:


> thanks for the update.
> 
> Could someone also clarify what is the difference between codes 261311 and 261313. My husband and i have applied under 261311. He is a Java/ Mobile Developer. Iam a datawarehouse Developer.


You can find the differences from ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf available on the ACS website.


----------



## Guest360

If anyone has any idea on this , help me out!!!! 

Hello all ,
I received a mail saying these:

Please provide evidence of your relationship with your spouse prior to your marriage.

Now, to be clear how can I have any evidence prior marriage?? Anyone who have faced the similar situation or have some idea regarding it?


----------



## naga_me87

Guest360 said:


> Hello all ,
> I received a mail saying this:
> 
> Please provide evidence of your relationship with your spouse prior to your marriage.
> 
> Now, to be clear how can I have any evidence prior marriage?? Anyone who have faced the similar situation or have some idea regarding it?


Tell your CO that you had no relationship with your Spouse before marriage as it's a arranged marriage 

Hope he will not ask for any more proofs.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Refer this *ANZSCO Descriptions*






milcah said:


> thanks for the update.
> 
> Could someone also clarify what is the difference between codes 261311 and 261313. My husband and i have applied under 261311. He is a Java/ Mobile Developer. Iam a datawarehouse Developer.


----------



## KeeDa

Guest360,

Check your visa application pdf file and various other forms (80, 1221, etc) and see if there was any mistake with some address/ date field from your end which might have made them think that you were in a relationship with your spouse prior to the marriage (like your child's date of birth, or you and your spouses' address from form 80). If there isn't any such mistake from your end, you should call them and sort this out.


----------



## itsme121ab

*Learning from mistakes*

Dear friends, 

Like you, I am also waiting for grant notification for my visa application.

During the process, I made 2 mistakes and I would like to share it with you here:

1. India PCC for my spouse - My husband has been living in Delhi since birth. Someone misguided us saying that if you have been staying in Delhi since always, you can get the PCC from Delhi police. My husband did that. 
CO asked us to submit PCC issued by regional passport office. 

I had made all the effort to front load all the documents to avoid CO cycle but in vain.

2. Payment of visa fee - I was too eager to make the payment and lodge the visa that i used my icici credit card to make the payment instead of going for travel card.
As a result, icici charged me 3.5% extra on the whole transaction amount and 14.5% tax. I ended up paying 12000 extra.

Also, the currency conversion of 1 AUD to INR was over and beyond the value of AUD on the date of transaction/ merchant claimed.

261313 || Invitation - 4th Dec || Visa Lodged - 18th Dec || CO Contact - 6th Jan || Information Provided - 19th Jan 

~ Alpha


----------



## Guest360

KeeDa said:


> Guest360,
> 
> Check your visa application pdf file and various other forms (80, 1221, etc) and see if there was any mistake with some address/ date field from your end which might have made them think that you were in a relationship with your spouse prior to the marriage (like your child's date of birth, or you and your spouses' address from form 80). If there isn't any such mistake from your end, you should call them and sort this out.


Yea, I am planning to write about the marriage history and how there are no relationships to be proved in this part of the world before marriage.

My only concern is , is there any chance the CO will reject my visa since I couldn't provide any evidence?


----------



## Jeeten#80

You should call them and iron this out. If yours was an arranged marriage THEN just inform them that you didn't know your spouse before Marriage. You met your would be spouse through some common friend/relatives/etc.. and both of you agreed for marriage etc...


Before doing this do as Keeda has suggested below.






Guest360 said:


> If anyone has any idea on this , help me out!!!!
> 
> Hello all ,
> I received a mail saying these:
> 
> Please provide evidence of your relationship with your spouse prior to your marriage.
> 
> Now, to be clear how can I have any evidence prior marriage?? Anyone who have faced the similar situation or have some idea regarding it?





KeeDa said:


> Guest360,
> 
> Check your visa application pdf file and various other forms (80, 1221, etc) and see if there was any mistake with some address/ date field from your end which might have made them think that you were in a relationship with your spouse prior to the marriage (like your child's date of birth, or you and your spouses' address from form 80). If there isn't any such mistake from your end, you should call them and sort this out.


----------



## Jeeten#80

They won't reject your case as it is.

If you are concerned about evidence THEN both of you might want to provide a Joint Statutory Declaration / Affidavit (Both - Your Wife and you), explaining your situation.


In my view a call will sort this out and give you pointers for next steps.





Guest360 said:


> Yea, I am planning to write about the marriage history and how there are no relationships to be proved in this part of the world before marriage.
> 
> My only concern is , is there any chance the CO will reject my visa since I couldn't provide any evidence?


----------



## KeeDa

Guest360 said:


> Yea, I am planning to write about the marriage history and how there are no relationships to be proved in this part of the world before marriage.
> 
> My only concern is , is there any chance the CO will reject my visa since I couldn't provide any evidence?


No mate. They won't reject your visa application because of this. First check all the info you've provided, then reply back to that email with a satisfactory response, and as you said, with the engagement pictures. Your visa case will sail through just fine.


----------



## andreyx108b

topmahajan said:


> Andrey, I have upated the immitracker as well with my details . Thought to do it before you ask for it .


Thanks very much!))) and huge congratulations)))


----------



## andreyx108b

Congratulations to all granted guys!))


----------



## sandipgp

Guest360 said:


> Yes , I did upload my marriage certificate. The only evidence that I have prior marriage are my engagement pictures. I have no clue what else to submit...


 Do you have any call details between you and your wife. Any other photos where you took her out for dinner or lunch.. date..


----------



## andreyx108b

Guest360 said:


> Hello all , I received a mail saying this: Please provide evidence of your relationship with your spouse prior to your marriage. Now, to be clear how can I have any evidence prior marriage?? Anyone who have faced the similar situation or have some idea regarding it?


Can you tell me how long have you been married before applying for a visa? 

I guess they would ask if you got married just before making an application?


----------



## gaus

Guys

I was going through the documents I submitted and realised that I had made two errors in my SD for self employment i.e one of my client reference has period of work mentioned as Jun'14 - Aug'14 and in my SD I mentioned it as Jun'14 - Sep'14 and for another client the reference has Oct'14-Feb'15 and I stupidly mentioned it as Sep'15-feb'15... such stupid error. 

The same SD and reference letter was submitted to ACS and the outcome was +ve. This wait is anyway painful and realisation of this mistake is making it worse.

I have been brutally honest with my application but not sure how I missed this twice... 

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Evan82

Guest360 said:


> Yea, I am planning to write about the marriage history and how there are no relationships to be proved in this part of the world before marriage.
> 
> My only concern is , is there any chance the CO will reject my visa since I couldn't provide any evidence?


I did find out in some other forums that if the CO considers that proof to be shown of a genuine relationship, e.g. you married a couple of months before lodgment:
then you might be asked of these documents (however ridiculous that may seem)
On the other hand it has been mentioned that a certain person who married on Saturday and lodged the VISA ON Saturday wasn't asked for proof.


----------



## andreyx108b

gaus said:


> Guys I was going through the documents I submitted and realised that I had made two errors in my SD for self employment i.e one of my client reference has period of work mentioned as Jun'14 - Aug'14 and in my SD I mentioned it as Jun'14 - Sep'14 and for another client the reference has Oct'14-Feb'15 and I stupidly mentioned it as Sep'15-feb'15... such stupid error. The same SD and reference letter was submitted to ACS and the outcome was +ve. This wait is anyway painful and realisation of this mistake is making it worse. I have been brutally honest with my application but not sure how I missed this twice... Any suggestions? Thanks


I dont think its a big problem to be honest. 

However, if it possible, get new SDs or references so they match and update DIBP. 

At the same time write a cover letter explaining this to your CO and upload it together with new docs. 

This is only needed if you do claim points.


----------



## haisergeant

Congrats to people who got grants today.

I lodged nearly the same timeline, in 23/12, offshore applicant. When I can expect the information from the case officer? Does anyone know how the officer pick the application to process?

Little bit worry and cannot focus on my work.


----------



## andreyx108b

haisergeant said:


> Congrats to people who got grants today. I lodged nearly the same timeline, in 23/12, offshore applicant. When I can expect the information from the case officer? Does anyone know how the officer pick the application to process? Little bit worry and cannot focus on my work.


2-6 weeks for CO request/assignment or direct grant.


----------



## Amlan

haisergeant said:


> Congrats to people who got grants today.
> 
> I lodged nearly the same timeline, in 23/12, offshore applicant. When I can expect the information from the case officer? Does anyone know how the officer pick the application to process?
> 
> Little bit worry and cannot focus on my work.


Same here, haiseragent. Applied on 20/12 under 261313. Hoping for any response soon


----------



## gaus

andreyx108b said:


> I dont think its a big problem to be honest.
> 
> However, if it possible, get new SDs or references so they match and update DIBP.
> 
> At the same time write a cover letter explaining this to your CO and upload it together with new docs.
> 
> This is only needed if you do claim points.


Thanks Andrey! I can prepare a new SD but reference letters may not be possible. Actually, one of the error is a typo and ofcourse a small mismatch. Actually I had prepared the SD based on the invoices I had raised for advance payment for these and the actual engagement period (before the ref letters arrived).. you know the design process/planning stage. While both these clients gave SD for the execution phase.

I have supporting timesheets as well. Really confused if I should upload a fresh set of documents or just wait it out.


----------



## Fantastic

haisergeant said:


> Congrats to people who got grants today.
> 
> I lodged nearly the same timeline, in 23/12, offshore applicant. When I can expect the information from the case officer? Does anyone know how the officer pick the application to process?
> 
> Little bit worry and cannot focus on my work.



Hi all,
It's my wild guess 261313 are getting grants sooner. No solid supporting to my claim just going with grant results in this group. My suggestion is concentrate on work and visit forum every 2hrs for update. Work in hand is equally important. I know my statement hurts, but cant help! what ever shd happen will suerly happen. You and I have no control


----------



## Bittu007

*please help. Need suggestion*

Hi All,

I have lodged all the docs for 189 visa on 05th November and waiting for final outcome that could be probably in another month meanwhile my current company is asking me to go to Sydney on a temporary work visa for 2 months assignment , Please suggest 

If i apply for visa subclass 400 for temporary work will it impact my 189 visa application ?
Is it mandatory when CO decide the 189 visa application outcome we should not be allowed to present in Australia if we have applied the 189 application from offshore ?

Looking for hopeful reply from experts at the earliest.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest360

andreyx108b said:


> Can you tell me how long have you been married before applying for a visa?
> 
> I guess they would ask if you got married just before making an application?


Ya, it was around two months when I lodged my visa... thank you all for the suggestions... I will follow it.

Plus, since the CO has only asked for this evidence , does it mean that he is satisfied with all other documents such as employment points and stuff?


----------



## KeeDa

Evan82 said:


> I did find out in some other forums that if the CO considers that proof to be shown of a genuine relationship, e.g. you married a couple of months before lodgment:
> then you might be asked of these documents (however ridiculous that may seem)
> On the other hand it has been mentioned that a certain person who married on Saturday and lodged the VISA ON Saturday wasn't asked for proof.





andreyx108b said:


> Can you tell me how long have you been married before applying for a visa?
> 
> I guess they would ask if you got married just before making an application?


My case- filed EOI as Engaged in April, got invitation while still being Engaged. Married in mid-May and lodged the visa as married. Submitted just the marriage certificate. Nothing else regarding the relationship has been asked (yet). I know a few other such similar cases from 2014/ 2015 and for them too there wasn't any other evidence requested.


----------



## KeeDa

Bittu007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged all the docs for 189 visa on 05th November and waiting for final outcome that could be probably in another month meanwhile my current company is asking me to go to Sydney on a temporary work visa for 2 months assignment , Please suggest
> 
> If i apply for visa subclass 400 for temporary work will it impact my 189 visa application ?
> Is it mandatory when CO decide the 189 visa application outcome we should not be allowed to present in Australia if we have applied the 189 application from offshore ?
> 
> Looking for hopeful reply from experts at the earliest.
> 
> Thanks.


Bittu,

Some visas if granted after the PR will override the PR and render the PR cancelled. Search this forum for more details. This happened recently to someone: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8914082-post12241.html


----------



## KeeDa

Guest360 said:


> Ya, it was around two months when I lodged my visa... thank you all for the suggestions... I will follow it.
> 
> Plus, since the CO has only asked for this evidence , does it mean that he is satisfied with all other documents such as employment points and stuff?


It mostly is the case that they are okay with all other docs. However:
- it could be that your employment verification might be in progress, or about to start, and so they may call you or email you asking for some more documents if they need.
- skilled.support team may not have processed your form 80/ 1221/ etc yet and they may request you additional info.


----------



## Guest360

KeeDa said:


> It mostly is the case that they are okay with all other docs. However:
> - it could be that your employment verification might be in progress, or about to start, and so they may call you or email you asking for some more documents if they need.
> - skilled.support team may not have processed your form 80/ 1221/ etc yet and they may request you additional info.


Its already been more than 5 months since CO allocation... This is the second time I have been contacted. I hope everything will go fine.


----------



## itsme121ab

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Is it mandatory to download the copy of medical completion from the above link and upload it to the visa application. 

My understanding was it is sent automatically. Hence, I have not yet attached this. 

Should I attach now. The status is assessment in progress after i clicked information provided for CO request.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

itsme121ab said:


> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Is it mandatory to download the copy of medical completion from the above link and upload it to the visa application.
> 
> My understanding was it is sent automatically. Hence, I have not yet attached this.
> 
> Should I attach now. The status is assessment in progress after i clicked information provided for CO request.


If it's been completed electronically, your medic will upload it once all test results are back.


----------



## insouciant

*Work Experience in EOI*

hello guys 

I submitted my EOI on 7th January.

I worked in my previous company for 1 years 4 months in which i worked at the post of trainee engineer for 6 months and later on i was promoted to Junior process engineer. Do i need to mention both the positions while submitting the EOI or i can mention latest position with overall work experience of that company..
guys plz help/


----------



## indergreat

amarjagadish said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Happy to share the news , i have received the golden email today at 4:58pm (AEST)
> 
> GRANT for myself and wife..


Congratz buddy .. best of luck for future ...


----------



## AU_move_2013

KeeDa said:


> It mostly is the case that they are okay with all other docs. However:
> - it could be that your employment verification might be in progress, or about to start, and so they may call you or email you asking for some more documents if they need.
> - skilled.support team may not have processed your form 80/ 1221/ etc yet and they may request you additional info.


Hi KeeDa!

For medical in Blore, could you suggest which medical center to visit. Fortis charges are very high in compare to Elbit Medical Diagnostics Ltd

Thanks


----------



## Fantastic

AU_move_2013 said:


> Hi KeeDa!
> 
> For medical in Blore, could you suggest which medical center to visit. Fortis charges are very high in compare to Elbit Medical Diagnostics Ltd
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
There are only two centers in Bangalore. Fortis and Elbit. do we have any choices?
I took medicals at Fortis whole process took around 3 hrs and charged me around Rs.4800[X-ray, General checkup, blood, Urine] + Rs.100 if you are first timer for registration.


----------



## KeeDa

AU_move_2013 said:


> Hi KeeDa!
> 
> For medical in Blore, could you suggest which medical center to visit. Fortis charges are very high in compare to Elbit Medical Diagnostics Ltd
> 
> Thanks


I don't have any idea about Bangalore medical centers mate. I am not from Bangalore. Not even close.

Edit: I have a few friends from Bangalore. I will ask them and will let you know soon.


----------



## Fantastic

insouciant said:


> hello guys
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 7th January.
> 
> I worked in my previous company for 1 years 4 months in which i worked at the post of trainee engineer for 6 months and later on i was promoted to Junior process engineer. Do i need to mention both the positions while submitting the EOI or i can mention latest position with overall work experience of that company..
> guys plz help/



Hi, 

In my opinion you should mention only last held designation in an organization during EOI submission.

Later when you file your visa, you may support an extra document of promotion letter in attachments.


----------



## KeeDa

AU_move_2013 said:


> Hi KeeDa!
> 
> For medical in Blore, could you suggest which medical center to visit. Fortis charges are very high in compare to Elbit Medical Diagnostics Ltd
> 
> Thanks





KeeDa said:


> I don't have any idea about Bangalore medical centers mate. I am not from Bangalore. Not even close.
> 
> Edit: I have a few friends from Bangalore. I will ask them and will let you know soon.


They recommend Fortis although it is a tad bit expensive (500 INR).


----------



## Fantastic

Fantastic said:


> Hi,
> There are only two centers in Bangalore. Fortis and Elbit. do we have any choices?
> I took medicals at Fortis whole process took around 3 hrs and charged me around Rs.4800[X-ray, General checkup, blood, Urine] + Rs.100 if you are first timer for registration.


EDIT: You can check below link; you need to look into panel physicians and zero down to bangalore.

India

Hope it helps.


----------



## Ktoda

Fantastic said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my opinion you should mention only last held designation in an organization during EOI submission.
> 
> Later when you file your visa, you may support an extra document of promotion letter in attachments.


Fanstastic, after checking your timelines

 I hope we both are in same stage with similar situations


----------



## mohankum

KeeDa said:


> They recommend Fortis although it is a tad bit expensive (500 INR).


For kids, Fortis charges almost same as adults i.e. Rs.4800. 
At elbit, it is 3700 Rs for adults and 1700 Rs for kids.

otherwise there are not much differences. My friend had at fortis as it was nearer to his home
I had at elbit as it was nearer to my home.

results were uploaded within 3 days for both of us.


----------



## Umas

mohankum said:


> For kids, Fortis charges almost same as adults i.e. Rs.4800.
> At elbit, it is 3700 Rs for adults and 1700 Rs for kids.
> 
> otherwise there are not much differences. My friend had at fortis as it was nearer to his home
> I had at elbit as it was nearer to my home.
> 
> results were uploaded within 3 days for both of us.


in fortis, for kids (TB and other consultation/test) also they charge 1600-1700 .. provided you go for skin test for TB..

for TB test there are two kind of test (both are accepted by IMMI) .. one is skin test ..and other <forgot it's name> ... 

one is just 90Rs another one 2700Rs ... I went for lower cost one .... only disadvantage with this is you have to visit the hospital twice ... 

you can enquire in the hospital .. they will tell you


----------



## Kaiser88

Any idea where I can find a list of equivalent qualifications?

I have a BTEC HND in Electrical and Electronic Engineering obtained in the UK but I'm unsure as to what this is equal to? Or should I choose other and manually enter it in?


----------



## vikaschandra

mohankum said:


> For kids, Fortis charges almost same as adults i.e. Rs.4800.
> At elbit, it is 3700 Rs for adults and 1700 Rs for kids.
> 
> otherwise there are not much differences. My friend had at fortis as it was nearer to his home
> I had at elbit as it was nearer to my home.
> 
> results were uploaded within 3 days for both of us.


I should have been in India getting medicals done is pretty cheap. Here in UAE there is only one clinic authorised to do medicals for Australian Immigration and it is awfully expensive. Had to pay 18k INR per head for adults and 14k INR for the kid 😢


----------



## Kaiser88

Kaiser88 said:


> Any idea where I can find a list of equivalent qualifications?
> 
> I have a BTEC HND in Electrical and Electronic Engineering obtained in the UK but I'm unsure as to what this is equal to? Or should I choose other and manually enter it in?


Have found an interesting document if someone could please comment. I assume I should select Advanced Diploma from the drop down?


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Kaiser88 said:


> Have found an interesting document if someone could please comment. I assume I should select Advanced Diploma from the drop down?


Are you planning on claiming points for education? In which case, you're going to need to get your HND assessed before you submit your EOI, mate.


----------



## Kaiser88

ScotDownUnder said:


> Are you planning on claiming points for education? In which case, you're going to need to get your HND assessed before you submit your EOI, mate.


Didn't realise that! One thing I want to double check is based on my score on the PTE I will either be awarded with competent, proficient or superior English, is that correct? Found a PTE to IELTS conversion, is this sort of how it's worked out?


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Kaiser88 said:


> Didn't realise that! One thing I want to double check is based on my score on the PTE I will either be awarded with competent, proficient or superior English, is that correct? Found a PTE to IELTS conversion, is this sort of how it's worked out?


The PTE/IELTS chart is pretty much on par. You need > 79 in each section of PTE to get superior English. Don't panic, as long as your grammar and spelling are alright, you should be fine. Haven't come across anyone from Hampshire who was poorly spoken, yet.

What's your profession? We can hopefully steer you to the correct assessing body for your HND.


----------



## Kaiser88

ScotDownUnder said:


> The PTE/IELTS chart is pretty much on par. You need > 79 in each section of PTE to get superior English. Don't panic, as long as your grammar and spelling are alright, you should be fine. Haven't come across anyone from Hampshire who was poorly spoken, yet.
> 
> What's your profession? We can hopefully steer you to the correct assessing body for your HND.


I'm an Electronics Engineer which I believe falls in code 233411. Without having my qualifications recognised and getting superior English I think I can get 65 points:

Age - 25-32: 30 points
Superior English (Fingers crossed!) - 20 points
Overseas Work Experience - Eight years - 15 points

Hopefully I haven't misinterpreted anything, still all new to this!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Kaiser88 said:


> I'm an Electronics Engineer which I believe falls in code 233411. Without having my qualifications recognised and getting superior English I think I can get 65 points:
> 
> Age - 25-32: 30 points
> Superior English (Fingers crossed!) - 20 points
> Overseas Work Experience - Eight years - 15 points
> 
> Hopefully I haven't misinterpreted anything, still all new to this!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You still need a skill assessment for that profession before you submit your EOI, buddy.


----------



## Kaiser88

ScotDownUnder said:


> You still need a skill assessment for that profession before you submit your EOI, buddy.


This gets better and better . How does that work? Is that a case of going to the relevant profession body and providing evidence of experience?


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Kaiser88 said:


> This gets better and better . How does that work? Is that a case of going to the relevant profession body and providing evidence of experience?


So, in your case, you'll have to go through Engineers Australia:

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment

Take an hour or so to read through this, it all seems relatively straightforward; and I'm sure others on the forum can provide more specific guidance on this process if you need it (I went through the ACS, so afraid I can't help more on this front).

This assessment, if successful, will allow you to claim for your work experience.


----------



## ravian720

Kaiser88 said:


> This gets better and better . How does that work? Is that a case of going to the relevant profession body and providing evidence of experience?


They assess qualification too not just experience 

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## ScotDownUnder

ravian720 said:


> They assess qualification too not just experience
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


Not all the time. If a qualification is not deemed relevant by the assessing authority, then it would have to go through VetAssess. For example, someone being assessed as a software engineer who read their undergraduate degree in Classics would not have their degree assessed by the ACS.


----------



## Fantastic

Ktoda said:


> Fanstastic, after checking your timelines
> 
> I hope we both are in same stage with similar situations


hello ktoda,

I have a long way to go expecting kid in feb hv to include new born seeing timeline i am not expecting grant before May. Hope God gives me patience


----------



## Ktoda

Fantastic said:


> hello ktoda,
> 
> I have a long way to go expecting kid in feb hv to include new born seeing timeline i am not expecting grant before May. Hope God gives me patience


Yea I understood. Hope you are aware you no need to pay for the new born baby after lodging visa. As soon as baby delivers, you have to provide the birth certificate and passport of the baby to add in the application. That's it


----------



## diogosgp

I have a question. It might be silly. After lodging the visa, do we guarantee a spot in the total amount of visa grants per fiscal year? Also, can we be affected by any law changes?

Thanks


----------



## vinc

Just out of curiosity 
so far, have you seen anybody who has been waiting more than a year to take his visa?


----------



## BizTalk

Just got my Grant !!!!!!!! WooooHooooo !!!

This is super quick !!!!!!

Ill post details soon. Many Thanks to this lovely forum and especially KeeDa !!
Coz of guys like KeeDa, I feel selflessness exists ! 

Cheers Guys 
All questions welcome !


----------



## Majician

BizTalk said:


> Just got my Grant !!!!!!!! WooooHooooo !!!
> 
> This is super quick !!!!!!
> 
> Ill post details soon. Many Thanks to this lovely forum and especially KeeDa !!
> Coz of guys like KeeDa, I feel selflessness exists !
> 
> Cheers Guys
> All questions welcome !


Congrats !!!! Was that a direct grant??? Which group???


----------



## BizTalk

Majician said:


> Congrats !!!! Was that a direct grant??? Which group???


Yes mate !
Direct Grant ! 
Not sure what you mean by group ?
I have updated my signature


----------



## Majician

BizTalk said:


> Yes mate !
> Direct Grant !
> Not sure what you mean by group ?
> I have updated my signature


I mean to ask grant issued from Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## BizTalk

Majician said:


> I mean to ask grant issued from Brisbane or Adelaide?


GSM Adelaide


----------



## gaus

BizTalk said:


> Just got my Grant !!!!!!!! WooooHooooo !!!
> 
> This is super quick !!!!!!
> 
> Ill post details soon. Many Thanks to this lovely forum and especially KeeDa !!
> Coz of guys like KeeDa, I feel selflessness exists !
> 
> Cheers Guys
> All questions welcome !


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## andreyx108b

BizTalk said:


> Just got my Grant !!!!!!!! WooooHooooo !!! This is super quick !!!!!! Ill post details soon. Many Thanks to this lovely forum and especially KeeDa !! Coz of guys like KeeDa, I feel selflessness exists ! Cheers Guys All questions welcome !


Congrats!)


----------



## mmon

BizTalk said:


> Just got my Grant !!!!!!!! WooooHooooo !!!
> 
> This is super quick !!!!!!
> 
> Ill post details soon. Many Thanks to this lovely forum and especially KeeDa !!
> Coz of guys like KeeDa, I feel selflessness exists !
> 
> Cheers Guys
> All questions welcome !



Congrats!!! GSM Adelaide seem to be running super fast  I have noticed that they usually give direct grant 1 week after the medical test has been completed. Good luck with your future!


----------



## electrified

Not for every one mate.
Applied for 189 on 29th Nov, CO allocated 8th Dec. Asked for just one doc and Medical. Completed that Medical on 10th Dec and uploaded required doc . 
And still waiting since.

CO from GSM Adelaide. 
I guess people who did not claim points for work exp, are getting outcome quickly.
But sad thing for me, I ve claimed points for 3 yrs Australian work exp


----------



## mmon

electrified said:


> Not for every one mate.
> Applied for 189 on 29th Nov, CO allocated 8th Dec. Asked for just one doc and Medical. Completed that Medical on 10th Dec and uploaded required doc .
> And still waiting since.
> 
> CO from GSM Adelaide.
> I guess people who did not claim points for work exp, are getting outcome quickly.
> But sad thing for me, I ve claimed points for 3 yrs Australian work exp


I was talking about people who uploaded all documents including forms 80 and 1221 and every other *unnecessary *document just to be safe, got theirs within 1 week of their meds via GSM Adelaide. In your case you didn't upload everything and thus you got contacted which will result in another 6-8weeks wait. If only people weren't lazy enough to upload everything upfront they wouldn't be whining about the CO not responding fast  and yes work experience and family members add to the wait, but yesterday someone got his direct grant within 20 days and with 15 points in experience with family members on his visa.


----------



## BizTalk

electrified said:


> Not for every one mate.
> Applied for 189 on 29th Nov, CO allocated 8th Dec. Asked for just one doc and Medical. Completed that Medical on 10th Dec and uploaded required doc .
> And still waiting since.
> 
> CO from GSM Adelaide.
> I guess people who did not claim points for work exp, are getting outcome quickly.
> But sad thing for me, I ve claimed points for 3 yrs Australian work exp


Nope not the case mate, as I have worked for 4 companies and 3 clients (3 more companies) under my own limited company, claimed experience from India and Uk 7+
Had PCC from UK and India and around 6-7 R&R docs with HR and clients.
So my case was a very much a mountain of documentation.
(Prob a bit more than yours as I provided profit&Loss, Tax , Company incorporation, VAT cert, Invoices, Bank Statements and many more documents for my Limited Company)
What prob worked for me was to Frontload everything and medicals done just 3-4 days after launching my application.
Thanks again to KeeDa who guided me for this route !


----------



## BizTalk

mmon said:


> I was talking about people who uploaded all documents including forms 80 and 1221 and every other *unnecessary *document just to be safe, got theirs within 1 week of their meds via GSM Adelaide. In your case you didn't upload everything and thus you got contacted which will result in another 6-8weeks wait. If only people weren't lazy enough to upload everything upfront they wouldn't be whining about the CO not responding fast  and yes work experience and family members add to the wait, but yesterday someone got his direct grant within 20 days and with 15 points in experience with family members on his visa.


Bang On Bro ! I think the same !


----------



## Yograj

BizTalk said:


> Just got my Grant !!!!!!!! WooooHooooo !!!
> 
> This is super quick !!!!!!
> 
> Ill post details soon. Many Thanks to this lovely forum and especially KeeDa !!
> Coz of guys like KeeDa, I feel selflessness exists !
> 
> Cheers Guys
> All questions welcome !


Congrats!! and really this is super super fast...


----------



## haisergeant

I uploaded everything upfront. now nearly a month just hope to hear some news from CO, or at least CO allocation.


----------



## yctomi

Wow just simply can't believe getting the grant so quick. Received the grant notice from Adelaide today!

Invited: 08/01/2016 Visa lodged: 08/01/2016 No additional docs required.

So happy now and good luck to all who have been waiting for the grant!


----------



## mmon

yctomi said:


> Wow just simply can't believe getting the grant so quick. Received the grant notice from Adelaide today!
> 
> Invited: 08/01/2016 Visa lodged: 08/01/2016 No additional docs required.
> 
> So happy now and good luck to all who have been waiting for the grant!


Hey congrats yctomi !! Good luck with your future


----------



## Yograj

yctomi said:


> Wow just simply can't believe getting the grant so quick. Received the grant notice from Adelaide today!
> 
> Invited: 08/01/2016 Visa lodged: 08/01/2016 No additional docs required.
> 
> So happy now and good luck to all who have been waiting for the grant!


Congrats frd!!!


----------



## Rosslleee

I kept hearing the words "golden email" and I was literally thinking that either the Grant letter or the fonts would be in Golden color. But dear friends, the Grant Letter is in simple Black & White but the happiness it brings is amazing. 

Just received my Grant Mail (Application Lodged: 6th Oct 2015, CO Contact: 12th Nov 2015, Grant: 21st Nov 2016)

God Bless you with your Grant.


----------



## himanshu181in

Do you guys receive email when CO contact or for direct grant 

or do we have to regularly check our immi account?


----------



## haisergeant

Rosslleee said:


> I kept hearing the words "golden email" and I was literally thinking that either the Grant letter or the fonts would be in Golden color. But dear friends, the Grant Letter is in simple Black & White but the happiness it brings is amazing.
> 
> Just received my Grant Mail (Application Lodged: 6th Oct 2015, CO Contact: 12th Nov 2015, Grant: 21st Nov 2016)
> 
> God Bless you with your Grant.


Congratulations, mate! All the best for the future.


----------



## Rosslleee

himanshu181in said:


> Do you guys receive email when CO contact or for direct grant
> 
> or do we have to regularly check our immi account?



You get the mail and immiaccount also changes to "Finalised"


----------



## mmon

Rosslleee said:


> I kept hearing the words "golden email" and I was literally thinking that either the Grant letter or the fonts would be in Golden color. But dear friends, the Grant Letter is in simple Black & White but the happiness it brings is amazing.
> 
> Just received my Grant Mail (Application Lodged: 6th Oct 2015, CO Contact: 12th Nov 2015, Grant: 21st Nov 2016)
> 
> God Bless you with your Grant.


Congrats ! I think you meant 21st of *Jan * 2016


----------



## diogosgp

electrified said:


> Not for every one mate.
> Applied for 189 on 29th Nov, CO allocated 8th Dec. Asked for just one doc and Medical. Completed that Medical on 10th Dec and uploaded required doc .
> And still waiting since.
> 
> CO from GSM Adelaide.
> I guess people who did not claim points for work exp, are getting outcome quickly.
> But sad thing for me, I ve claimed points for 3 yrs Australian work exp



I didn't claim any exp points and Im still waiting after CO contacted me for Medicals on 8 December. It's been 6 weeks already. Anxiety at the top of my head.


----------



## Ktoda

yctomi said:


> Wow just simply can't believe getting the grant so quick. Received the grant notice from Adelaide today!
> 
> Invited: 08/01/2016 Visa lodged: 08/01/2016 No additional docs required.
> 
> So happy now and good luck to all who have been waiting for the grant!


Really great news.. All the best for your next steps


----------



## Ktoda

Rosslleee said:


> I kept hearing the words "golden email" and I was literally thinking that either the Grant letter or the fonts would be in Golden color. But dear friends, the Grant Letter is in simple Black & White but the happiness it brings is amazing.
> 
> Just received my Grant Mail (Application Lodged: 6th Oct 2015, CO Contact: 12th Nov 2015, Grant: 21st Nov 2016)
> 
> God Bless you with your Grant.


That's a great news Rosslleee, Good luck with your next steps


----------



## Rosslleee

mmon said:


> Congrats ! I think you meant 21st of *Jan * 2016


Oops Jan 2016 .. this November month of CO contact is never out of my mind ....


----------



## sandipgp

Rosslleee said:


> I kept hearing the words "golden email" and I was literally thinking that either the Grant letter or the fonts would be in Golden color. But dear friends, the Grant Letter is in simple Black & White but the happiness it brings is amazing.
> 
> Just received my Grant Mail (Application Lodged: 6th Oct 2015, CO Contact: 12th Nov 2015, Grant: 21st Nov 2016)
> 
> God Bless you with your Grant.


Congratulations.. All the best


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Congratulations on all the grants today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus

yctomi said:


> Wow just simply can't believe getting the grant so quick. Received the grant notice from Adelaide today!
> 
> Invited: 08/01/2016 Visa lodged: 08/01/2016 No additional docs required.
> 
> So happy now and good luck to all who have been waiting for the grant!


Congratulations!!! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Unswer

Congrats to all the applicants who got grant letter today.


----------



## sidk

Hi guys,
I just called dibp to enquire about my application status and was informed that my application was with the adelaide team and they are processing it and that they were waiting for some information on documents.
Any body has any idea of what kind of information checks are done and how long do these checks usually take? I am an onshore applicant and have not claimed any points for work experience. I lodged my visa on 17th december and have not received any CO contacts yet.

Any insight would be great!

-Sid


----------



## naga_me87

*Just for your information*

Hello guys,

I had just called to DIBP. No waiting time & call was quickly answered. I spoke with the same lady even last time 

She asked "Did you get allocation mail or any doc request mail ?" I said "Yes"
She then asked "When was that ?" I said "long back, Dec 9th 2015"
She then asked for Passport number. 

May be they track all our calls as well. She asked "You called us just 3 days back ?"
I said yes  She said that she had already dropped a message to them (them=CO team) & she also said that, may be no one has looked into your case yet.

She told me to wait for sometime and they will come back if any info required. I said ok, I will call back after 2 or 3 weeks 

Guys, I have free calls so I keep calling them whenever I get bored/frustrated/irritated with the wait 

*Lessons to learn from this story: There is no point in calling DIBP often. Grant will come only when it has to. So just wait *


----------



## cozmopravesh

Congrats guys for your grant !!! Have a blast


----------



## MSN

Hello all,

I'm literally shaking while typing this! I just received the grant emails for myself, spouse and 2 kids! I cannot believe I'm actually doing this! I've always dreamed about it but this feels very unreal!!! My journey started more than 1 year ago so yes, it has never been easy. I got let down so many times but I kept going. I think this journey has more than anything made me a stronger, more committed and definitely a lot more humble person so it's NOT just the end result that really matters, the journey itself is worth going through, at least for me. I needed that.

Of course I owe this to so many hugely helpful forum members here that I can't even name right now..so many of you! Thank you for always sharing and offering thoughts...I will do my best to follow in your footstep. 

Here are my details:
Visa applied 23 Nov 2015
CO contact 10 Dec 2015
CO request completed 15 Dec 2015
Visa granted 21 Jan 2016
IED 28 Aug 2016 (my FBI PCC is 3 Apr 2015, but my local PCC and medical is around Aug 2015)


----------



## naga_me87

BizTalk said:


> Just got my Grant !!!!!!!! WooooHooooo !!!
> 
> This is super quick !!!!!!
> 
> Ill post details soon. Many Thanks to this lovely forum and especially KeeDa !!
> Coz of guys like KeeDa, I feel selflessness exists !
> 
> Cheers Guys
> All questions welcome !


Congrats mate


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

MSN said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm literally shaking while typing this! I just received the grant emails for myself, spouse and 2 kids! I cannot believe I'm actually doing this! I've always dreamed about it but this feels very unreal!!! My journey started more than 1 year ago so yes, it has never been easy. I got let down so many times but I kept going. I think this journey has more than anything made me a stronger, more committed and definitely a lot more humble person so it's NOT just the end result that really matters, the journey itself is worth going through, at least for me. I needed that.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I owe this to so many hugely helpful forum members here that I can't even name right now..so many of you! Thank you for always sharing and offering thoughts...I will do my best to follow in your footstep.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my details:
> 
> Visa applied 23 Nov 2015
> 
> CO contact 10 Dec 2015
> 
> CO request completed 15 Dec 2015
> 
> Visa granted 21 Jan 2016
> 
> IED 28 Aug 2016 (my FBI PCC is 3 Apr 2015, but my local PCC and medical is around Aug 2015)



Congratulations and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jagadesh

189 Visa
ANZSCO	: 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS Applied	: 16 Sep 2015
ACS +ve : 22 Sep 2015
PTE : 19 Oct 2015 (65 Marks)
EOI Applied	: 30 Oct 2015 (65 Points)
EOI Invite	: 6 Nov 2015
Visa Lodge	: 30 Nov 2015
Medicals	: 24 Dec 2015
Doc Uploaded : 7 Jan 2016 ( PCC )
CO Allocation	: --
Visa Grant : --

Please advise my queries & Thanks
1. Anyone can advise me on some approximate dates as to when i can expect the grant.
2. Shall i call DIBP & ask them the status today (or) shall i wait for some more days and then call them. If so, please advise me when I shall call them. 
(FYI i have applied visa through MARA agent)
3. Please let me know whether i need to contact this no for enquiry - 131881
4. I’m able to see other visa category such as Engineering Technologist (or) Electronics Engineering is getting the grant soon. Is that mean for 
261313 (Software Engineer) its taking long time and need to wait for long period.
5. I am staying in Australia for past 1 year and applied visa from here. Shouldn’t be faster from here.
6. Can we view the occupation ceiling for current month, anywhere. Please provide the link.
7. We have EOI invitation cycle. Do we have similar cycle dates for visa grant.


----------



## rahulnair

Thursdays are definitely goooood! Congratulations to everyone who received the invite... All the best for all the future steps!


----------



## naga_me87

MSN said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm literally shaking while typing this! I just received the grant emails for myself, spouse and 2 kids! I cannot believe I'm actually doing this! I've always dreamed about it but this feels very unreal!!! My journey started more than 1 year ago so yes, it has never been easy. I got let down so many times but I kept going. I think this journey has more than anything made me a stronger, more committed and definitely a lot more humble person so it's NOT just the end result that really matters, the journey itself is worth going through, at least for me. I needed that.
> 
> Of course I owe this to so many hugely helpful forum members here that I can't even name right now..so many of you! Thank you for always sharing and offering thoughts...I will do my best to follow in your footstep.
> 
> Here are my details:
> Visa applied 23 Nov 2015
> CO contact 10 Dec 2015
> CO request completed 15 Dec 2015
> Visa granted 21 Jan 2016
> IED 28 Aug 2016 (my FBI PCC is 3 Apr 2015, but my local PCC and medical is around Aug 2015)


Congrats mate  It's a ray of hope for me as my CO contact is close as yours :fingerscrossed:


----------



## diogosgp

MSN said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm literally shaking while typing this! I just received the grant emails for myself, spouse and 2 kids! I cannot believe I'm actually doing this! I've always dreamed about it but this feels very unreal!!! My journey started more than 1 year ago so yes, it has never been easy. I got let down so many times but I kept going. I think this journey has more than anything made me a stronger, more committed and definitely a lot more humble person so it's NOT just the end result that really matters, the journey itself is worth going through, at least for me. I needed that.
> 
> Of course I owe this to so many hugely helpful forum members here that I can't even name right now..so many of you! Thank you for always sharing and offering thoughts...I will do my best to follow in your footstep.
> 
> Here are my details:
> Visa applied 23 Nov 2015
> CO contact 10 Dec 2015
> CO request completed 15 Dec 2015
> Visa granted 21 Jan 2016
> IED 28 Aug 2016 (my FBI PCC is 3 Apr 2015, but my local PCC and medical is around Aug 2015)


Congrats mate. That renew my hopes as I applied a couple of days after you and also was requested Medical 9 Dec. Lets see :confused2:


----------



## prasannakp84

MSN said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm literally shaking while typing this! I just received the grant emails for myself, spouse and 2 kids! I cannot believe I'm actually doing this! I've always dreamed about it but this feels very unreal!!! My journey started more than 1 year ago so yes, it has never been easy. I got let down so many times but I kept going. I think this journey has more than anything made me a stronger, more committed and definitely a lot more humble person so it's NOT just the end result that really matters, the journey itself is worth going through, at least for me. I needed that.
> 
> Of course I owe this to so many hugely helpful forum members here that I can't even name right now..so many of you! Thank you for always sharing and offering thoughts...I will do my best to follow in your footstep.
> 
> Here are my details:
> Visa applied 23 Nov 2015
> CO contact 10 Dec 2015
> CO request completed 15 Dec 2015
> Visa granted 21 Jan 2016
> IED 28 Aug 2016 (my FBI PCC is 3 Apr 2015, but my local PCC and medical is around Aug 2015)


Congrats!! Finally someone with CO contact in December got the Grant


----------



## haisergeant

MSN said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm literally shaking while typing this! I just received the grant emails for myself, spouse and 2 kids! I cannot believe I'm actually doing this! I've always dreamed about it but this feels very unreal!!! My journey started more than 1 year ago so yes, it has never been easy. I got let down so many times but I kept going. I think this journey has more than anything made me a stronger, more committed and definitely a lot more humble person so it's NOT just the end result that really matters, the journey itself is worth going through, at least for me. I needed that.
> 
> Of course I owe this to so many hugely helpful forum members here that I can't even name right now..so many of you! Thank you for always sharing and offering thoughts...I will do my best to follow in your footstep.
> 
> Here are my details:
> Visa applied 23 Nov 2015
> CO contact 10 Dec 2015
> CO request completed 15 Dec 2015
> Visa granted 21 Jan 2016
> IED 28 Aug 2016 (my FBI PCC is 3 Apr 2015, but my local PCC and medical is around Aug 2015)


Congrats mate, I remember you worried about HAP ID in the past. Now the nervous feeling is over, time to party 

Wish you the best in the future.


----------



## naga_me87

diogosgp said:


> Congrats mate. That renew my hopes as I applied a couple of days after you and also was requested Medical 9 Dec. Lets see :confused2:


We both are together mate  same CO contact date.


----------



## MSN

Thank you very much everyone! I hope your grant is right around the corner!!! Just hang in there...IT WILL COME!!!


----------



## MSN

haisergeant said:


> Congrats mate, I remember you worried about HAP ID in the past. Now the nervous feeling is over, time to party
> 
> Wish you the best in the future.


Yes I was worried about that and about a million other things!!!  I couldn't have done it without you and other helpful members...I couldn't thank you all enough and I wish everyone a speedy grant and a great future in the land down under.

Thank you again!!!


----------



## Evan82

Jagadesh said:


> 189 Visa
> ANZSCO	: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS Applied	: 16 Sep 2015
> ACS +ve : 22 Sep 2015
> PTE : 19 Oct 2015 (65 Marks)
> EOI Applied	: 30 Oct 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invite	: 6 Nov 2015
> Visa Lodge	: 30 Nov 2015
> Medicals	: 24 Dec 2015
> Doc Uploaded : 7 Jan 2016 ( PCC )
> CO Allocation	: --
> Visa Grant : --
> 
> Please advise my queries & Thanks
> 1. Anyone can advise me on some approximate dates as to when i can expect the grant.
> 2. Shall i call DIBP & ask them the status today (or) shall i wait for some more days and then call them. If so, please advise me when I shall call them.
> (FYI i have applied visa through MARA agent)
> 3. Please let me know whether i need to contact this no for enquiry - 131881
> 4. I’m able to see other visa category such as Engineering Technologist (or) Electronics Engineering is getting the grant soon. Is that mean for
> 261313 (Software Engineer) its taking long time and need to wait for long period.
> 5. I am staying in Australia for past 1 year and applied visa from here. Shouldn’t be faster from here.
> 6. Can we view the occupation ceiling for current month, anywhere. Please provide the link.
> 7. We have EOI invitation cycle. Do we have similar cycle dates for visa grant.


1. You can expect a direct grant if you have front loaded all required docs, including PCCs, medicals, form 80 and 1221. I propose you do this as soon as possible to avoid any delays. In such a case, with the current trend you may expect a grant within a week or so.
2. No point in that
3. If you are so keen to call, that number would do, but again answer to Q.2 is more applicable, i.e. wait a bit more
4. No such thing IMHO
5. There are indications to that, but again overseas applicants have got direct grant within weeks (1-2), as noted in this forum
7. Not quite, totally the liberty and free will of the COs in their capacity

***********************************************************
8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZECO 233312) ** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs) **15/12/2015 - Newborn added ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO newborn medicalicals and SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete ** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
**************************************************************


----------



## cozmopravesh

Jagadesh said:


> 189 Visa
> ANZSCO	: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS Applied	: 16 Sep 2015
> ACS +ve : 22 Sep 2015
> PTE : 19 Oct 2015 (65 Marks)
> EOI Applied	: 30 Oct 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invite	: 6 Nov 2015
> Visa Lodge	: 30 Nov 2015
> Medicals	: 24 Dec 2015
> Doc Uploaded : 7 Jan 2016 ( PCC )
> CO Allocation	: --
> Visa Grant : --
> 
> Please advise my queries & Thanks
> 1. Anyone can advise me on some approximate dates as to when i can expect the grant.
> 2. Shall i call DIBP & ask them the status today (or) shall i wait for some more days and then call them. If so, please advise me when I shall call them.
> (FYI i have applied visa through MARA agent)
> 3. Please let me know whether i need to contact this no for enquiry - 131881
> 4. I’m able to see other visa category such as Engineering Technologist (or) Electronics Engineering is getting the grant soon. Is that mean for
> 261313 (Software Engineer) its taking long time and need to wait for long period.
> 5. I am staying in Australia for past 1 year and applied visa from here. Shouldn’t be faster from here.
> 6. Can we view the occupation ceiling for current month, anywhere. Please provide the link.
> 7. We have EOI invitation cycle. Do we have similar cycle dates for visa grant.



Hi Jagdish,

Do not think too much about these questions. If you have uploaded all the required docs including Form 80 ( for both u & spouse), I would recommend you to make a call to DIBP and you shall receive your grant soon.

All the best


----------



## GILLA

Hi all,
Pts - 60, 233512, (age-30pt, EA-15pt, exp-8yrs-15 pt)
Visa lodged- 2nd sep 2015
Co request - 21 oct 2015,
request complete- 5 Nov 2015
Agent still ask me to give them little more time.....

22nd Jan 2016 invitations open, Hopefully DIBP clear the back log by this month... waiting is difficult to everyone...


----------



## happie2012

MSN said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm literally shaking while typing this! I just received the grant emails for myself, spouse and 2 kids! I cannot believe I'm actually doing this! I've always dreamed about it but this feels very unreal!!! My journey started more than 1 year ago so yes, it has never been easy. I got let down so many times but I kept going. I think this journey has more than anything made me a stronger, more committed and definitely a lot more humble person so it's NOT just the end result that really matters, the journey itself is worth going through, at least for me. I needed that.
> 
> Of course I owe this to so many hugely helpful forum members here that I can't even name right now..so many of you! Thank you for always sharing and offering thoughts...I will do my best to follow in your footstep.
> 
> Here are my details:
> Visa applied 23 Nov 2015
> CO contact 10 Dec 2015
> CO request completed 15 Dec 2015
> Visa granted 21 Jan 2016
> IED 28 Aug 2016 (my FBI PCC is 3 Apr 2015, but my local PCC and medical is around Aug 2015)


Congrats and best wishes!
I have also applied applied almost during the same timeframe..  This gives me hope that I will get my grant sooner!!


----------



## gaus

MSN said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm literally shaking while typing this! I just received the grant emails for myself, spouse and 2 kids! I cannot believe I'm actually doing this! I've always dreamed about it but this feels very unreal!!! My journey started more than 1 year ago so yes, it has never been easy. I got let down so many times but I kept going. I think this journey has more than anything made me a stronger, more committed and definitely a lot more humble person so it's NOT just the end result that really matters, the journey itself is worth going through, at least for me. I needed that.
> 
> Of course I owe this to so many hugely helpful forum members here that I can't even name right now..so many of you! Thank you for always sharing and offering thoughts...I will do my best to follow in your footstep.
> 
> Here are my details:
> Visa applied 23 Nov 2015
> CO contact 10 Dec 2015
> CO request completed 15 Dec 2015
> Visa granted 21 Jan 2016
> IED 28 Aug 2016 (my FBI PCC is 3 Apr 2015, but my local PCC and medical is around Aug 2015)


Congratulations!!! All the best for your future. Totally agree the journey does bring about a lot of learning

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## deepgill

Hello ...first of all congratulations those who got grant.
I need your advise yesterday i got message by my agent that he received our auzi pcc and he sent to DIBP but i checked my immiaccount there was nothing. What happened everything is there which he uploaded but not my new pcc( recent).
Is it because of crossing(more than 28 days) limit or he didn't upload yet or he sent an email to DIBP? He doesn't know that i have immiaccount.


----------



## Umas

MSN said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm literally shaking while typing this! I just received the grant emails for myself, spouse and 2 kids! I cannot believe I'm actually doing this! I've always dreamed about it but this feels very unreal!!! My journey started more than 1 year ago so yes, it has never been easy. I got let down so many times but I kept going. I think this journey has more than anything made me a stronger, more committed and definitely a lot more humble person so it's NOT just the end result that really matters, the journey itself is worth going through, at least for me. I needed that.
> 
> Of course I owe this to so many hugely helpful forum members here that I can't even name right now..so many of you! Thank you for always sharing and offering thoughts...I will do my best to follow in your footstep.
> 
> Here are my details:
> Visa applied 23 Nov 2015
> CO contact 10 Dec 2015
> CO request completed 15 Dec 2015
> Visa granted 21 Jan 2016
> IED 28 Aug 2016 (my FBI PCC is 3 Apr 2015, but my local PCC and medical is around Aug 2015)


Congrats MSN and all the best.

I was also contacted by CO around same time. 

Btw, did you claim points for experience .. if yes, you provided HR letter OR SD?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## naga_me87

happie2012 said:


> Congrats and best wishes!
> I have also applied applied almost during the same timeframe..  This gives me hope that I will get my grant sooner!!



I like your signature mate.

Now begins the open mail, check, close it.. open again after 30 mins, check and close.. repeat it till Oz EOD


----------



## Evan82

deepgill said:


> Hello ...first of all congratulations those who got grant.
> I need your advise yesterday i got message by my agent that he received our auzi pcc and he sent to DIBP but i checked my immiaccount there was nothing. What happened everything is there which he uploaded but not my new pcc( recent).
> Is it because of crossing(more than 28 days) limit or he didn't upload yet or he sent an email to DIBP? He doesn't know that i have immiaccount.


If it isn't there then your agent hasn't uploaded it. Simple as that... And yes, I suppose he doesn't know you check your immi account yourself.


----------



## naga_me87

deepgill said:


> Hello ...first of all congratulations those who got grant.
> I need your advise yesterday i got message by my agent that he received our auzi pcc and he sent to DIBP but i checked my immiaccount there was nothing. What happened everything is there which he uploaded but not my new pcc( recent).
> Is it because of crossing(more than 28 days) limit or he didn't upload yet or he sent an email to DIBP? He doesn't know that i have immiaccount.


Looks like he has not uploaded to your immi account. He would have E-mailed to them. Give a call to your agent and casually ask, How did he send PCC to DIBP.


----------



## deepgill

Thanks Evan and Naga_me for your quick reply. I will call him definatly.


----------



## mmon

wolfskin said:


> Called DIBP a minute ago, it was a quick and effective conversation. I was informed with the current workload it may take 6 to 8 working weeks after I complete CO request. I can give them a call if I do not hear from them after 6 weeks / on 8th or 9th week.
> The call lasts for 2 minutes - Charge 36 INR.


Hey mate can you let me know what number you called them on?


----------



## Fantastic

Ktoda said:


> Yea I understood. Hope you are aware you no need to pay for the new born baby after lodging visa. As soon as baby delivers, you have to provide the birth certificate and passport of the baby to add in the application. That's it


Thanks for the info Ktoda, I think you have gone through this process. Did they keep your application on hold immediately after informing CO abt preg?


----------



## KeeDa

Congrats all who received the grant.



sidk said:


> Hi guys,
> I just called dibp to enquire about my application status and was informed that my application was with the adelaide team and they are processing it and that they were waiting for some information on documents.
> Any body has any idea of what kind of information checks are done and how long do these checks usually take? I am an onshore applicant and have not claimed any points for work experience. I lodged my visa on 17th december and have not received any CO contacts yet.
> 
> Any insight would be great!
> 
> -Sid


Your post is not very clear. Are they waiting for you to provide some information/ documents or has your file been sent for "information checks"? Did the operator say anything about "external checks" or "routine checks"? If it is external checks, then it takes a very long time.


----------



## Unswer

yctomi said:


> Wow just simply can't believe getting the grant so quick. Received the grant notice from Adelaide today!
> 
> Invited: 08/01/2016 Visa lodged: 08/01/2016 No additional docs required.
> 
> So happy now and good luck to all who have been waiting for the grant!


Congrats. It is really amazing news.


----------



## naga_me87

*Lucky ?? Not so lucky ?? Unlucky ??*

I can see three category of people in this forum.

1. "Lucky" guys - Who get direct grants in less than 30 days. 
2. "Not so luck" guys - They wait a bit but get their grants within SLA of 3 months. 
3. "unlucky" guys - Who wait, wait & wait for more than 3 months. 


Hope I don't get into the third category


----------



## naga_me87

mmon said:


> Hey mate can you let me know what number you called them on?


Here you go +61-731367000

Be cautious mate, Do not bug them too much like I do


----------



## Hrd2bt

Hi Guys,

This forum helped me a lot during my Visa application. Just wanted to post my timeline.

Job Code = 233512 - Mechanical Engineer
Total point - 70
Eoi submitted=12 Dec 2015
Invitation got= 18 Dec 2015
Visa Lodged = 24 Dec 2015
Pcc done. = 06 Jan 2016
Medical done = 13 Jan 2016
Submitted form 80 = 3 Jan 2016
Visa grant = 18 Jan 2016


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Hrd2bt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> This forum helped me a lot during my Visa application. Just wanted to post my timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> Job Code = 233512 - Mechanical Engineer
> 
> Total point - 70
> 
> Eoi submitted=12 Dec 2015
> 
> Invitation got= 18 Dec 2015
> 
> Visa Lodged = 24 Dec 2015
> 
> Pcc done. = 06 Jan 2016
> 
> Medical done = 13 Jan 2016
> 
> Submitted form 80 = 3 Jan 2016
> 
> Visa grant = 18 Jan 2016



Congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus

Hrd2bt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This forum helped me a lot during my Visa application. Just wanted to post my timeline.
> 
> Job Code = 233512 - Mechanical Engineer
> Total point - 70
> Eoi submitted=12 Dec 2015
> Invitation got= 18 Dec 2015
> Visa Lodged = 24 Dec 2015
> Pcc done. = 06 Jan 2016
> Medical done = 13 Jan 2016
> Submitted form 80 = 3 Jan 2016
> Visa grant = 18 Jan 2016


Congratulations!!!All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## happie2012

naga_me87 said:


> We both are together mate  same CO contact date.


Mine is also same as you both.. hope we all get it soon.. may be tomo?!  trying to be positive.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## naga_me87

Hrd2bt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This forum helped me a lot during my Visa application. Just wanted to post my timeline.
> 
> Job Code = 233512 - Mechanical Engineer
> Total point - 70
> Eoi submitted=12 Dec 2015
> Invitation got= 18 Dec 2015
> Visa Lodged = 24 Dec 2015
> Pcc done. = 06 Jan 2016
> Medical done = 13 Jan 2016
> Submitted form 80 = 3 Jan 2016
> Visa grant = 18 Jan 2016


Congrats. All the best for your onward journey lane:


----------



## Amlan

naga_me87 said:


> I can see three category of people in this forum.
> 
> 1. "Lucky" guys - Who get direct grants in less than 30 days.
> 2. "Not so luck" guys - They wait a bit but get their grants within SLA of 3 months.
> 3. "unlucky" guys - Who wait, wait & wait for more than 3 months.
> 
> 
> Hope I don't get into the third category


Hoping for the same. Fingers crossed. 30+ days without CO contact or any mails.


----------



## wolfskin

happie2012 said:


> Mine is also same as you both.. hope we all get it soon.. may be tomo?!  trying to be positive.. :fingerscrossed:


Struggling to find a logic behind how the grants are released. My CO contact is 4th Dec. However I fulfilled request 4 / 5 days after you. claiming 10 points from work ex. :fingerscrossed: 
Best of luck...


----------



## Ktoda

MSN said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm literally shaking while typing this! I just received the grant emails for myself, spouse and 2 kids! I cannot believe I'm actually doing this! I've always dreamed about it but this feels very unreal!!! My journey started more than 1 year ago so yes, it has never been easy. I got let down so many times but I kept going. I think this journey has more than anything made me a stronger, more committed and definitely a lot more humble person so it's NOT just the end result that really matters, the journey itself is worth going through, at least for me. I needed that.
> 
> Of course I owe this to so many hugely helpful forum members here that I can't even name right now..so many of you! Thank you for always sharing and offering thoughts...I will do my best to follow in your footstep.
> 
> Here are my details:
> Visa applied 23 Nov 2015
> CO contact 10 Dec 2015
> CO request completed 15 Dec 2015
> Visa granted 21 Jan 2016
> IED 28 Aug 2016 (my FBI PCC is 3 Apr 2015, but my local PCC and medical is around Aug 2015)


Congratulations MSN. Wish you all the Best for your next steps


----------



## Amlan

Is it possible to know the last visa lodgement date (Dec 2015) for 261313 candidate who has received a grant?

Asking, because as far as I can see, there seems to be no specific order in which grants are arriving.


----------



## naga_me87

wolfskin said:


> Struggling to find a logic behind how the grants are released. My CO contact is 4th Dec. However I fulfilled request 4 / 5 days after you. claiming 10 points from work ex. :fingerscrossed:
> Best of luck...


May be based on "last updated" date in your immigration account ?? Just a guess but not sure.


----------



## wolfskin

MSN said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm literally shaking while typing this! I just received the grant emails for myself, spouse and 2 kids! I cannot believe I'm actually doing this! I've always dreamed about it but this feels very unreal!!! My journey started more than 1 year ago so yes, it has never been easy. I got let down so many times but I kept going. I think this journey has more than anything made me a stronger, more committed and definitely a lot more humble person so it's NOT just the end result that really matters, the journey itself is worth going through, at least for me. I needed that.
> 
> Of course I owe this to so many hugely helpful forum members here that I can't even name right now..so many of you! Thank you for always sharing and offering thoughts...I will do my best to follow in your footstep.
> 
> Here are my details:
> Visa applied 23 Nov 2015
> CO contact 10 Dec 2015
> CO request completed 15 Dec 2015
> Visa granted 21 Jan 2016
> IED 28 Aug 2016 (my FBI PCC is 3 Apr 2015, but my local PCC and medical is around Aug 2015)


You must be on Cloud 9 (may be 10 ) but if you get a chance to peep into the forum again, could you let me know if you have claimed points for work experience . Mine is similar to you but the wait is endless :fingerscrossed:
Enjoy your time ..


----------



## itsme121ab

naga_me87 said:


> May be based on "last updated" date in your immigration account ?? Just a guess but not sure.


I think fresh visa application which have completed medical available are picked up quicker - 10 days time. 
After information completed - applications are picked up in chronological order of information completed dates. Timeline usually 6 to 8 weeks.

261313 || Invitation - 4th Dec || Visa Lodged - 18th Dec || CO Contact - 6th Jan || Information Provided - 19th Jan


----------



## andreyx108b

Calling too much dont speed up your grant, but causes delay - as they have to answer calls instead of working. 



naga_me87 said:


> Hello guys, I had just called to DIBP. No waiting time & call was quickly answered. I spoke with the same lady even last time  She asked "Did you get allocation mail or any doc request mail ?" I said "Yes" She then asked "When was that ?" I said "long back, Dec 9th 2015" She then asked for Passport number. May be they track all our calls as well. She asked "You called us just 3 days back ?" I said yes  She said that she had already dropped a message to them (them=CO team) & she also said that, may be no one has looked into your case yet. She told me to wait for sometime and they will come back if any info required. I said ok, I will call back after 2 or 3 weeks  Guys, I have free calls so I keep calling them whenever I get bored/frustrated/irritated with the wait  Lessons to learn from this story: There is no point in calling DIBP often. Grant will come only when it has to. So just wait


----------



## ravian720

happie2012 said:


> Mine is also same as you both.. hope we all get it soon.. may be tomo?!  trying to be positive.. :fingerscrossed:


Friday is no good day for 189 ... 

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## mmon

naga_me87 said:


> Here you go +61-731367000
> 
> Be cautious mate, Do not bug them too much like I do


Nah mate I already got mine, I'm just helping a friend out with his pr


----------



## andreyx108b

naga_me87 said:


> I can see three category of people in this forum. 1. "Lucky" guys - Who get direct grants in less than 30 days.  2. "Not so luck" guys - They wait a bit but get their grants within SLA of 3 months.  3. "unlucky" guys - Who wait, wait & wait for more than 3 months.  Hope I don't get into the third category



True)) good categorization. )))


----------



## Umas

itsme121ab said:


> I think fresh visa application which have completed medical available are picked up quicker - 10 days time.
> After information completed - applications are picked up in chronological order of information completed dates. Timeline usually 6 to 8 weeks.
> 
> 261313 || Invitation - 4th Dec || Visa Lodged - 18th Dec || CO Contact - 6th Jan || Information Provided - 19th Jan


yes ... this logic makes sense to me ...


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats to all who received their grants!)


----------



## sandipgp

MSN said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm literally shaking while typing this! I just received the grant emails for myself, spouse and 2 kids! I cannot believe I'm actually doing this! I've always dreamed about it but this feels very unreal!!! My journey started more than 1 year ago so yes, it has never been easy. I got let down so many times but I kept going. I think this journey has more than anything made me a stronger, more committed and definitely a lot more humble person so it's NOT just the end result that really matters, the journey itself is worth going through, at least for me. I needed that.
> 
> Of course I owe this to so many hugely helpful forum members here that I can't even name right now..so many of you! Thank you for always sharing and offering thoughts...I will do my best to follow in your footstep.
> 
> Here are my details:
> Visa applied 23 Nov 2015
> CO contact 10 Dec 2015
> CO request completed 15 Dec 2015
> Visa granted 21 Jan 2016
> IED 28 Aug 2016 (my FBI PCC is 3 Apr 2015, but my local PCC and medical is around Aug 2015)


Congratulations.


----------



## arun32

Umas said:


> yes ... this logic makes sense to me ...


hmm, nah , i do not think so...

I have applied my visa on 15th Dec and medicals uploaded on 3rd Jan, till now no CO contact
i have got one more query, My gent is denying to upload 1221, saying that is not required in my case, is that ok or do i have to force her


----------



## andreyx108b

arun32 said:


> hmm, nah , i do not think so... I have applied my visa on 15th Dec and medicals uploaded on 3rd Jan, till now no CO contact i have got one more query, My gent is denying to upload 1221, saying that is not required in my case, is that ok or do i have to force her


I would explain her that not uploading my cause a long (4-12 weeks) delay in getting a grant.


----------



## redspark123

arun32 said:


> hmm, nah , i do not think so...
> 
> I have applied my visa on 15th Dec and medicals uploaded on 3rd Jan, till now no CO contact
> i have got one more query, My gent is denying to upload 1221, saying that is not required in my case, is that ok or do i have to force her


No problem for uploading 1221, upload it asap for a safer side. Now, the trend is that, if we missed any, they will surely ask for it and let you wait for months..


----------



## Evan82

arun32 said:


> hmm, nah , i do not think so...
> 
> I have applied my visa on 15th Dec and medicals uploaded on 3rd Jan, till now no CO contact
> i have got one more query, My gent is denying to upload 1221, saying that is not required in my case, is that ok or do i have to force her


For the sake of a direct grant, depending on the currently high probability of CO asking for it, my two cents worth of advise is: Force her to submit one. Your CO assesses your case and not your agent, so she can't determine what's needed or not.


----------



## Umas

arun32 said:


> hmm, nah , i do not think so...
> 
> I have applied my visa on 15th Dec and medicals uploaded on 3rd Jan, till now no CO contact
> i have got one more query, My gent is denying to upload 1221, saying that is not required in my case, is that ok or do i have to force her


convenience them to upload it ASAP ...


----------



## naga_me87

Evan82 said:


> For the sake of a direct grant, depending on the currently high probability of CO asking for it, my two cents worth of advise is: Force her to submit one. Your CO assesses your case and not your agent, so she can't determine what's needed or not.


But Agents are more smart than us (I Hope so ) they know much better than us what to upload and what not to 

Jokes apart, its good to upload 1221 & 80 (in some cases)


----------



## Evan82

naga_me87 said:


> But Agents are more smart than us (I Hope so ) they know much better than us what to upload and what not to


For arun's sake, let's hope so...  so that he gets a direct grant soon...


----------



## naga_me87

DIBP :closed_2:

Good to see many grants today. As usual, I will come and wait in the queue tomorrow


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

*Payment Declined(3rd Time)*

Hi, 

I have added my family in my application but when i pay through CC my spouse payment was made but my kids payment declined, I checked the funds were available, CC expiry was of the same month.

2nd time i reactivate the CC and send them again, which was again declined, i checked from bank every thing was ok.

3rd time i changed the CC and used previous CC from which they deduct my spouse fee, that again declined today.

I really dont understand where it is messed up, process is too much delayed, feeling depressed.

Any expert suggestions, what to do now.


----------



## Evan82

Irfan Bhatti said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have added my family in my application but when i pay through CC my spouse payment was made but my kids payment declined, I checked the funds were available, CC expiry was of the same month.
> 
> 2nd time i reactivate the CC and send them again, which was again declined, i checked from bank every thing was ok.
> 
> 3rd time i changed the CC and used previous CC from which they deduct my spouse fee, that again declined today.
> 
> I really dont understand where it is messed up, process is too much delayed, feeling depressed.
> 
> Any expert suggestions, what to do now.


Wasn't aware that you could make the payment in "installments".. or am I missing here, like this was a single payment and something was messed up??


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

Evan82 said:


> Wasn't aware that you could make the payment in "installments".. or am I missing here, like this was a single payment and something was messed up??


I added my family through form 1436 and it's procedure that for each member you need to give them CC details sepertly. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## haisergeant

Amlan said:


> Hoping for the same. Fingers crossed. 30+ days without CO contact or any mails.


Same here, without CO contact at the moment. Hope to hear some news tomorrow.


----------



## ankit_smart

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Ankit what Andrey meant is sometimes the uploaded files get corrupted and the CO is unable to view them that might be the reason the CO is requesting for the documents again.
> You can send the CO an email explaining about you living in a particular state but your wife not being in that state at anytime what you had explained in your previous post to us while seeking advise.
> If you have not uploaded the requested documents you can go ahead and upload it or send it via email.


Hi Vikas, 

My query was regarding this as mentioned below. I have not uploaded the documents yet on the IMMI website because once uploaded they can not be deleted.


I will be uploading the documents for my VISA 189. I have certain Doubts:-

1) I have got PCC done from New Delhi - which category should I select in document type Police clearance certificate State/Local or Police clearance certificate National

2) I have the Secured PDF's , received from Skill assessment authority and the Pearson PTE academic. Now the Immi website says - Do not upload any original document unless otherwise asked for and the relavant Tab for skill assessment says please upload the certified copy of Skill assessement and PTE academic exam. Now my question is that since I have not received the hard copy how can I get it certified that this is the true copy of the original being provided infront of me.

3) In skill assessment there is a document type - Tax document - What should I upload here income tax return or the TDS certificates?

4) As I was going through the VISA 189 thread, I saw that you also uploaded the bank statement to prove that you have received the salary . Is it necessary to upload the bank details? I have all the other details from the employer.

5) Can be send me complete list of the document that I should upload, I don't want to miss anything important like I didn't knew about the bank statements etc. 

Many thanks!

Keeda and other experts Please help!


----------



## tt2

MSN said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm literally shaking while typing this! I just received the grant emails for myself, spouse and 2 kids! I cannot believe I'm actually doing this! I've always dreamed about it but this feels very unreal!!! My journey started more than 1 year ago so yes, it has never been easy. I got let down so many times but I kept going. I think this journey has more than anything made me a stronger, more committed and definitely a lot more humble person so it's NOT just the end result that really matters, the journey itself is worth going through, at least for me. I needed that.
> 
> Of course I owe this to so many hugely helpful forum members here that I can't even name right now..so many of you! Thank you for always sharing and offering thoughts...I will do my best to follow in your footstep.
> 
> Here are my details:
> Visa applied 23 Nov 2015
> CO contact 10 Dec 2015
> CO request completed 15 Dec 2015
> Visa granted 21 Jan 2016
> IED 28 Aug 2016 (my FBI PCC is 3 Apr 2015, but my local PCC and medical is around Aug 2015)


Congratulations MSN


----------



## topmahajan

naga_me87 said:


> But Agents are more smart than us (I Hope so ) they know much better than us what to upload and what not to
> 
> Jokes apart, its good to upload 1221 & 80 (in some cases)


I don't agree with you buddy . From all the posts I have read in the forum, I can definitely say people here in the forum are more smart, knowledgeable and helpful than agents. Agent might play a important role only in the case of complex scenarios.


----------



## topmahajan

Congratulations to all the people who got their grant today.

Guys,
Is there any thread that can be joined once one get the grant? Thread that can help moving to Australia and how to settle initially and find a job there.


----------



## qasimkhan123

Any grants from GSM brisbane today ??? I didnt see any one from GSM brisbane getting grants lately


----------



## KeeDa

ankit_smart said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> My query was regarding this as mentioned below. I have not uploaded the documents yet on the IMMI website because once uploaded they can not be deleted.
> 
> 
> I will be uploading the documents for my VISA 189. I have certain Doubts:-
> 
> 1) I have got PCC done from New Delhi - which category should I select in document type Police clearance certificate State/Local or Police clearance certificate National
> 
> 2) I have the Secured PDF's , received from Skill assessment authority and the Pearson PTE academic. Now the Immi website says - Do not upload any original document unless otherwise asked for and the relavant Tab for skill assessment says please upload the certified copy of Skill assessement and PTE academic exam. Now my question is that since I have not received the hard copy how can I get it certified that this is the true copy of the original being provided infront of me.
> 
> 3) In skill assessment there is a document type - Tax document - What should I upload here income tax return or the TDS certificates?
> 
> 4) As I was going through the VISA 189 thread, I saw that you also uploaded the bank statement to prove that you have received the salary . Is it necessary to upload the bank details? I have all the other details from the employer.
> 
> 5) Can be send me complete list of the document that I should upload, I don't want to miss anything important like I didn't knew about the bank statements etc.
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Keeda and other experts Please help!


1. National.

2. Just the coloured pdf's as-is.

3. Combine both ITR-V and Form-16 (i.e. returns filed proof and TDS certificate) into a single pdf and upload. Alternatively, one 26AS per year also works out just fine. 26AS for your PAN is free to download from incometaxindia website.

4. Some have had success without bank statements while some were asked to upload. In one recent case, since it was about 3+ months since visa lodged, the Delhi team asked the applicant to send across his latest 3 months bank statements to them via email. I would say upload bank statements upfront without waiting for them to ask, as otherwise, it will only delay processing.

5. Check this: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html* or this (missing images on page#87): *My Journey For Australia PR*

Edit: For #2- if by "Secured" you mean they are password protected, then you will have to unprotect them. Printing them as a new pdf with help from a pdf print driver works just fine. Even easier would be to drop them into a new Google Chrome tab and choose print-as-pdf option.


----------



## mmon

topmahajan said:


> I don't agree with you buddy . From all the posts I have read in the forum, I can definitely say people here in the forum are more smart, knowledgeable and helpful than agents. Agent might play a important role only in the case of complex scenarios.


I agree, I think agents just run their mouths with deceiving words in order to remain in the business. I'm certain that the seniors here on this forum are much more knowledgeable about the Visa processes than any agent out there.


----------



## itsme121ab

ankit_smart said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> My query was regarding this as mentioned below. I have not uploaded the documents yet on the IMMI website because once uploaded they can not be deleted.
> 
> 
> I will be uploading the documents for my VISA 189. I have certain Doubts:-
> 
> 1) I have got PCC done from New Delhi - which category should I select in document type Police clearance certificate State/Local or Police clearance certificate National
> 
> 2) I have the Secured PDF's , received from Skill assessment authority and the Pearson PTE academic. Now the Immi website says - Do not upload any original document unless otherwise asked for and the relavant Tab for skill assessment says please upload the certified copy of Skill assessement and PTE academic exam. Now my question is that since I have not received the hard copy how can I get it certified that this is the true copy of the original being provided infront of me.
> 
> 3) In skill assessment there is a document type - Tax document - What should I upload here income tax return or the TDS certificates?
> 
> 4) As I was going through the VISA 189 thread, I saw that you also uploaded the bank statement to prove that you have received the salary . Is it necessary to upload the bank details? I have all the other details from the employer.
> 
> 5) Can be send me complete list of the document that I should upload, I don't want to miss anything important like I didn't knew about the bank statements etc.
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Keeda and other experts Please help!


I created this checklist for myself when i was uploading the documents.

And you can refer to this link for attaching documents. http://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/attach_documents.pdf


----------



## arun32

hi andrey,redspark123,evan82,umas,naga_me87,

Thank you all for your quick response.

I have filled form 1221 for self and spouse, and spoke to my agent and convinced her to upload and she has agreed to upload today or tomorrow.


----------



## vikaschandra

KeeDa said:


> 1. National.
> 
> 2. Just the coloured pdf's as-is.
> 
> 3. Combine both ITR-V and Form-16 (i.e. returns filed proof and TDS certificate) into a single pdf and upload. Alternatively, one 26AS per year also works out just fine. 26AS for your PAN is free to download from incometaxindia website.
> 
> 4. Some have had success without bank statements while some were asked to upload. In one recent case, since it was about 3+ months since visa lodged, the Delhi team asked the applicant to send across his latest 3 months bank statements to them via email. I would say upload bank statements upfront without waiting for them to ask, as otherwise, it will only delay processing.
> 
> 5. Check this: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html* or this (missing images on page#87): *My Journey For Australia PR*
> 
> Edit: For #2- if by "Secured" you mean they are password protected, then you will have to unprotect them. Printing them as a new pdf with help from a pdf print driver works just fine. Even easier would be to drop them into a new Google Chrome tab and choose print-as-pdf option.


Thank you KeeDa


----------



## Evan82

mmon said:


> I agree, I think agents just run their mouths with deceiving words in order to remain in the business. I'm certain that the seniors here on this forum are much more knowledgeable about the Visa processes than any agent out there.


While agreeing in general with you, let us not forget that there ARE agents who are well versed in this trade and are heavily qualified for their job. Not to to take any due credit away from them for their fine efforts... Some even contribute free of charge in advising in certain forums...


----------



## indergreat

BizTalk said:


> Just got my Grant !!!!!!!! WooooHooooo !!!
> 
> This is super quick !!!!!!
> 
> Ill post details soon. Many Thanks to this lovely forum and especially KeeDa !!
> Coz of guys like KeeDa, I feel selflessness exists !
> 
> Cheers Guys
> All questions welcome !





Hrd2bt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This forum helped me a lot during my Visa application. Just wanted to post my timeline.





yctomi said:


> Wow just simply can't believe getting the grant so quick. Received the grant notice from Adelaide today!
> 
> Invited: 08/01/2016 Visa lodged: 08/01/2016 No additional docs required.
> 
> So happy now and good luck to all who have been waiting for the grant!





Rosslleee said:


> I kept hearing the words "golden email" and I was literally thinking that either the Grant letter or the fonts would be in Golden color. But dear friends, the Grant Letter is in simple Black & White but the happiness it brings is amazing.
> 
> Just received my Grant Mail (Application Lodged: 6th Oct 2015, CO Contact: 12th Nov 2015, Grant: 21st Nov 2016)
> 
> God Bless you with your Grant.





MSN said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm literally shaking while typing this! I just received the grant emails for myself, spouse and 2 kids! I cannot believe I'm actually doing this! I've always dreamed about it but this feels very unreal!!! My journey started more than 1 year ago so yes, it has never been easy. I got let down so many times but I kept going. I think this journey has more than anything made me a stronger, more committed and definitely a lot more humble person so it's NOT just the end result that really matters, the journey itself is worth going through, at least for me. I needed that


Congratz guys, so happy to hear the good news for you all... Hopefully ours will come soon ... All the best for future ...


----------



## ankit_smart

KeeDa said:


> 1. National.
> 
> 2. Just the coloured pdf's as-is.
> 
> 3. Combine both ITR-V and Form-16 (i.e. returns filed proof and TDS certificate) into a single pdf and upload. Alternatively, one 26AS per year also works out just fine. 26AS for your PAN is free to download from incometaxindia website.
> 
> 4. Some have had success without bank statements while some were asked to upload. In one recent case, since it was about 3+ months since visa lodged, the Delhi team asked the applicant to send across his latest 3 months bank statements to them via email. I would say upload bank statements upfront without waiting for them to ask, as otherwise, it will only delay processing.
> 
> 5. Check this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html or this (missing images on page#87): My Journey For Australia PR
> 
> Edit: For #2- if by "Secured" you mean they are password protected, then you will have to unprotect them. Printing them as a new pdf with help from a pdf print driver works just fine. Even easier would be to drop them into a new Google Chrome tab and choose print-as-pdf option.


Thanks keeda. ☺


----------



## naga_me87

andreyx108b said:


> Calling too much dont speed up your grant, but causes delay - as they have to answer calls instead of working.


Hi Andrey, I agree that calling them will not speed up the process. 

But how will it delay the process? Our calls are answered by call centre agents not the case officers.

If you listen to the IVR before your calld is picked it says "you cannot speak to the CO" directly.

Anyways, I am not calling them anymore


----------



## andreyx108b

naga_me87 said:


> Hi Andrey, I agree that calling them will not speed up the process.
> 
> But how will it delay the process? Our calls are answered by call centre agents not the case officers.
> 
> If you listen to the IVR before your calld is picked it says "you cannot speak to the CO" directly.
> 
> Anyways, I am not calling them anymore


Well, its based on the following message found on internet: 



> *Today we have spoke to an official at DIBP who as asked us to please remind members to stop calling the processing centre number that has been published on the forum.
> They have been receiving calls non stop and it is causing delays in processing because the officers are constantly on the phone to applicants.*


If you want i can PM you the link. 

I kind of agree with this message. As only qualified person (which are COs in our case)
who can answer questions professionally, not random call center agents. 

Its up to personal decision to call or not call, but i strongly suggest not to call before 90 days limit is up. 

It would help everyone to get processed quickly.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Appreciate if anyone could help.
I filed my 189 on 24-Dec. At that time my newborn's passport was not issued yet, so included her as a non-migrating member. As it has been only about a month since the application, no CO is assigned yet. Should I wait for a CO to contact and the request to include her name as migrating; or, is there a way to include her name before that?


----------



## Kaiser88

ScotDownUnder said:


> So, in your case, you'll have to go through Engineers Australia:
> 
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment
> 
> Take an hour or so to read through this, it all seems relatively straightforward; and I'm sure others on the forum can provide more specific guidance on this process if you need it (I went through the ACS, so afraid I can't help more on this front).
> 
> This assessment, if successful, will allow you to claim for your work experience.


Had a look through the MSA booklet. I think I fall under the Engineering Associate title as I have the equivalent of an Advanced Diploma. 

All seems ok until the 3 career episodes that need to be written. Didn't realise there'd be an essay involved in the application! Going to take me a bit more time to put that together.

Any tips on writing these?


----------



## AusEducated

Congratulation to those who have received their Visa today and Yesterday. Happy for you guys.

I just wanted to discuss and make sense of any trend if any in Visa Grants :
- Occupation
- Points
- No. of People applying
- Country of Applicants
Are the factors according to me which are playing a role.
I am just too confused otherwise if DIBP is doing a random thing.
Will call them tomorrow to check once.
Sorry if this seems like a tantrum post 
(Feel like throwing a fit and asking When will my Visa Come)


----------



## AusEducated

andreyx108b said:


> Well, its based on the following message found on internet:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want i can PM you the link.
> 
> I kind of agree with this message. As only qualified person (which are COs in our case)
> who can answer questions professionally, not random call center agents.
> 
> Its up to personal decision to call or not call, but i strongly suggest not to call before 90 days limit is up.
> 
> It would help everyone to get processed quickly.


Hmm.. I guess will rethink the Calling DIBP tomorrow thing then. Thanks Andy.


----------



## Umas

andreyx108b said:


> Well, its based on the following message found on internet:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want i can PM you the link.
> 
> I kind of agree with this message. As only qualified person (which are COs in our case)
> who can answer questions professionally, not random call center agents.
> 
> Its up to personal decision to call or not call, but i strongly suggest not to call before 90 days limit is up.
> 
> It would help everyone to get processed quickly.


I agree .... Unless if an applicant have some things to clarify ... but, it is not advised to call just to check the status the application before 90 days ...


----------



## KeeDa

dhawalNpatel said:


> Appreciate if anyone could help.
> I filed my 189 on 24-Dec. At that time my newborn's passport was not issued yet, so included her as a non-migrating member. As it has been only about a month since the application, no CO is assigned yet. Should I wait for a CO to contact and the request to include her name as migrating; or, is there a way to include her name before that?


Don't wait for the case officer. Inform them immediately via 'update us' to notify about your change of mind and to have your child's record in your application be updated as a migrating dependent now.


----------



## Evan82

dhawalNpatel said:


> Appreciate if anyone could help.
> I filed my 189 on 24-Dec. At that time my newborn's passport was not issued yet, so included her as a non-migrating member. As it has been only about a month since the application, no CO is assigned yet. Should I wait for a CO to contact and the request to include her name as migrating; or, is there a way to include her name before that?


I believe you have to add through form 1436. Anyways, I am curious as to why you couldn't delay the application until the baby was born. In that case the additional 900$ charge could have been avoided. Just to understand, when were you invited, when did you apply and when was the baby born?


----------



## patelmilanb

Hi, i am new to this forum and just starting to collect all the docs for ACS assessment... have done my notary on work exp and ref letter from my previous company in india BUT the notary guy did the notary on backside of the page.. is it ok for ACS? when asked, he said the rule changed like 4 years ago and all the notary is done on backside of the page .. is it true?


----------



## KeeDa

patelmilanb said:


> Hi, i am new to this forum and just starting to collect all the docs for ACS assessment... have done my notary on work exp and ref letter from my previous company in india BUT the notary guy did the notary on backside of the page.. is it ok for ACS? when asked, he said the rule changed like 4 years ago and all the notary is done on backside of the page .. is it true?


backside as in on the blank side? Then no, he should be affixing (the round sticker), stamping (round stamp + optionally a rectangular one), signing on the printed side on the last page as well as round stamps on printed side of each page + rectangular stamps of certain denomination on the front page (rectangular court/ revenue stamps may be optional in some states). It might vary per state/ region but for sure it is more or less this process pan India and I've never heard of them doing all this on the blank sides.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Evan82 said:


> I believe you have to add through form 1436. Anyways, I am curious as to why you couldn't delay the application until the baby was born. In that case the additional 900$ charge could have been avoided. Just to understand, when were you invited, when did you apply and when was the baby born?


I was invited on 18-Dec, and applied on 24-Dec. kid born on 09-nov, but her passport was issued only last week. 
I am sorry, I do not not follow, how could I have saved $900.


----------



## gaus

patelmilanb said:


> Hi, i am new to this forum and just starting to collect all the docs for ACS assessment... have done my notary on work exp and ref letter from my previous company in india BUT the notary guy did the notary on backside of the page.. is it ok for ACS? when asked, he said the rule changed like 4 years ago and all the notary is done on backside of the page .. is it true?


Never heard of it. What is he notarizing on the blank side. Just like Keeda mentioned they put a round stamp with Notary Credentials (name, number etc), put a stamp with date, and in addition you should get them to stamp using "Certified true copy of original ... signed notary public" with the signature/initial.

3 stamps in all with signature on the front side.


----------



## patelmilanb

KeeDa said:


> backside as in on the blank side? Then no, he should be affixing (the round sticker), stamping (round stamp + optionally a rectangular one), signing on the printed side on the last page as well as round stamps on printed side of each page + rectangular stamps of certain denomination on the front page (rectangular court/ revenue stamps may be optional in some states). It might vary per state/ region but for sure it is more or less this process pan India and I've never heard of them doing all this on the blank sides.


yes, they have done it on the backside of the page, no sign on the printed side...please see the attached copy for your example...


----------



## Evan82

dhawalNpatel said:


> I was invited on 18-Dec, and applied on 24-Dec. kid born on 09-nov, but her passport was issued only last week.
> I am sorry, I do not not follow, how could I have saved $900.


True (that's why I needed to know the dates), no mishap on your part. Newborn inclusion after VISA lodgement but before grant (newborn meaning the birth) is free of charge. But in your case you were invited after the birth, you'd have to pay the secondary applicant fee.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Evan82 said:


> True (that's why I needed to know the dates), no mishap on your part. Newborn inclusion after VISA lodgement but before grant (newborn meaning the birth) is free of charge. But in your case you were invited after the birth, you'd have to pay the secondary applicant fee.


Correct me if I am wrong, at this moment I have to update the immi account for her passport details. 
Will i be able to make the payment for her as soon as I update her details , or will be later when the CO assesses me application and identifies that I have to pay the balance.

Hey Keeda, thank your for your comments too.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub

congratulations for all grants yesterday and today .. good luck for all of us who didn't got grants yet


----------



## Akon

Hello guys i have applied for nsw 190 with 65 points, 189 with 60 points and 489 with 70 points. I updated my eoi in 30th oct. i have no hopes of receiving an invitation for 190 and 189 and I have no information regarding 489. I have lodged with family pathway. Seniors do i have a chance of receiving an invite for 489 ??

I appreciate your response.


----------



## MSN

wolfskin said:


> You must be on Cloud 9 (may be 10 ) but if you get a chance to peep into the forum again, could you let me know if you have claimed points for work experience . Mine is similar to you but the wait is endless :fingerscrossed:
> Enjoy your time ..


Yes, i will always be around! No i did not claim any points for work experience. The only reason CO contacted me is because of that new rule requiring children under 10 to get a TB skin test, which i forgot to do for my son. I guess i could have gotten a direct grant if it weren't for that! Wishing u a speedy grant...like tomorrow!!!


----------



## Evan82

dhawalNpatel said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, at this moment I have to update the immi account for her passport details.
> Will i be able to make the payment for her as soon as I update her details , or will be later when the CO assesses me application and identifies that I have to pay the balance.
> 
> Hey Keeda, thank your for your comments too.


You'd have to update DIBP as soon as possible with a 1022 from (or using the immi portal). And I believe you won't be able to make the addition of your baby until the CO is allocated. Basically, he/she would have to be added through a 1436, and payment information is accompanied there.

Edit: May I suggest that you email [email protected] right away with the filled and scanned 1022, this is quite effective (out of personal experience).


----------



## wolfskin

andreyx108b said:


> Well, its based on the following message found on internet:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want i can PM you the link.
> 
> I kind of agree with this message. As only qualified person (which are COs in our case)
> who can answer questions professionally, not random call center agents.
> 
> Its up to personal decision to call or not call, but i strongly suggest not to call before 90 days limit is up.
> 
> It would help everyone to get processed quickly.


Hmm... out of anxiety people are calling them including me. No more. :tape:

But 
_Today we have spoke to an official at DIBP who as asked us to please remind members to stop calling the processing centre number that has been published on the forum.
They have been receiving calls non stop and it is causing delays in processing because the officers are constantly on the phone to applicants._

does this gives a feeling that someone might be silent viewer


----------



## Evan82

wolfskin said:


> Hmm... out of anxiety people are calling them including me. No more. :tape:
> 
> But
> _Today we have spoke to an official at DIBP who as asked us to please remind members to stop calling the processing centre number that has been published on the forum.
> They have been receiving calls non stop and it is causing delays in processing because the officers are constantly on the phone to applicants._
> 
> does this gives a feeling that someone might be silent viewer


I guess the reference to the so called "forum" is not our safe haven: the expatforum... But who knows, silent viewers might be present...


----------



## MSN

qasimkhan123 said:


> Any grants from GSM brisbane today ??? I didnt see any one from GSM brisbane getting grants lately


Hi, my grant came from the Brisbane team. But CO who finalized my case is different from the one contacted for additional info. Good luck to u!


----------



## MSN

happie2012 said:


> Congrats and best wishes!
> I have also applied applied almost during the same timeframe..  This gives me hope that I will get my grant sooner!!


I hope you and many others get it tomorrow!!!


----------



## naga_me87

andreyx108b said:


> Well, its based on the following message found on internet:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want i can PM you the link.
> 
> I kind of agree with this message. As only qualified person (which are COs in our case)
> who can answer questions professionally, not random call center agents.
> 
> Its up to personal decision to call or not call, but i strongly suggest not to call before 90 days limit is up.
> 
> It would help everyone to get processed quickly.


OK guys, let's all take an oath that "we will not be calling DIBP before 90 days period"

At least this forum members must stop calling DIBP


----------



## andreyx108b

naga_me87 said:


> OK guys, let's all take an oath that "we will not be calling DIBP before 90 days period" At least this forum members must stop calling DIBP


Hehe)) group oath )))


----------



## shrif

Akon said:


> Hello guys i have applied for nsw 190 with 65 points, 189 with 60 points and 489 with 70 points. I updated my eoi in 30th oct. i have no hopes of receiving an invitation for 190 and 189 and I have no information regarding 489. I have lodged with family pathway. Seniors do i have a chance of receiving an invite for 489 ??
> 
> I appreciate your response.


I had applied for 489 FS on 13/10/2015 with 70 points and received the invitation on 23/10/2015.


----------



## Fantastic

wolfskin said:


> Hmm... out of anxiety people are calling them including me. No more. :tape:
> 
> But
> _Today we have spoke to an official at DIBP who as asked us to please remind members to stop calling the processing centre number that has been published on the forum.
> They have been receiving calls non stop and it is causing delays in processing because the officers are constantly on the phone to applicants._
> 
> does this gives a feeling that someone might be silent viewer


I am guessing that the time taken totally depends on the time taken to verify the authenticity of our claims ; Verification time depends on case to case basis. Considering the lead time for response 90 days is set as max time taken to finalize a case. So we need to give DIBP at-least 90 days after filing the visa. Calling before SLA of 90 days makes no sense.

For eg: In my case I have 5 different companies + Spouse 5 different companies [ lot of verification ] Hence, I am assuming the turn around time will be more for verification in comparison to the cases having less number of companies to verify.

Any case after SLA a gentle reminder/ request to know the progress over call is OK. I feel DIBP wont mind responding to those cases over phone.

Just my opinion! no offenses.


----------



## himanshu181in

I won't be calling DIBP before 90 days
Oath 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinvid

Tomorrow is my 88th day after lodging my Visa ...

Not yet called them....

May be i should call them next week ..


----------



## andreyx108b

Vinvid said:


> Tomorrow is my 88th day after lodging my Visa ... Not yet called them.... May be i should call them next week ..


What is your co contact date?


----------



## Vinvid

andreyx108b said:


> What is your co contact date?



CO Contacted & asked additional: 12th Nov

Submitted doc: Uploaded and emailed: 15th Nov

Employment verification - 18th Jan 2016

Personal interview on employment - 19th Jan 2016

Visa -- ??


----------



## cozmopravesh

Vinvid said:


> Tomorrow is my 88th day after lodging my Visa ...
> 
> Not yet called them....
> 
> May be i should call them next week ..



Hi Vinvid,

Can you explain about your Personal Interview please?


----------



## andreyx108b

Vinvid said:


> CO Contacted & asked additional: 12th Nov Submitted doc: Uploaded and emailed: 15th Nov Employment verification - 18th Jan 2016 Personal interview on employment - 19th Jan 2016 Visa -- ??


You have to wait a bit after verification and interview - i am sure your grant is around the corner.


----------



## Vinvid

andreyx108b said:


> You have to wait a bit after verification and interview - i am sure your grant is around the corner.



Thanks .... that's really motivating ... Hopefully soon !!


----------



## Vinvid

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi Vinvid,
> 
> Can you explain about your Personal Interview please?


They called me on my Mobile ..
It was more about roles and responsibilities and technical questions around the same .
Call time was close to 40 mins ..


----------



## hassanhaayat

andreyx108b said:


> You have to wait a bit after verification and interview - i am sure your grant is around the corner.




How Much wait we should Expect.... i submitted required documents on 6th Nov and Employment verification from my present company was done on 25th Nov.... since then silence .


----------



## Ktoda

Vinvid said:


> They called me on my Mobile ..
> It was more about roles and responsibilities and technical questions around the same .
> Call time was close to 40 mins ..


Ohh ..Is it

Did DIBP call you and asked about your Roles and Responsibilities added with Tech questions for 40 min ...!!!! Interesting 
Never heard this kind of verification from DIBP


----------



## andreyx108b

hassanhaayat said:


> How Much wait we should Expect.... i submitted required documents on 6th Nov and Employment verification from my present company was done on 25th Nov.... since then silence .


In cases when emp. verification happened but t
The grant did not occurred within 2-3 weeks immediately after verification - its harder to predict. 

However, i would say that this and next week may well bring a grant.


----------



## KeeDa

Ktoda,

We discussed this a few days ago. Maybe reading through those pages here and here gives you some idea about it.


----------



## Fantastic

Vinvid said:


> Tomorrow is my 88th day after lodging my Visa ...
> 
> Not yet called them....
> 
> May be i should call them next week ..


Dear Vinvid, 

If I were in your case, I would wait till month end, because I know already that there is progress happening. Calling them will result in same answer what you know already.

All the best, seems like your case is so close to grant now


----------



## Kaiser88

Quick question, if I get my BTEC HND in Electronic/Electrical Engineering recognised by an assessing authority then will that give me the 10 points from that category?

As it stands I have 50 points or age and PTE result (if I get superior English).

Thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa

Kaiser88 said:


> Quick question, if I get my BTEC HND in Electronic/Electrical Engineering recognised by an assessing authority then will that give me the 10 points from that category?
> 
> As it stands I have 50 points or age and PTE result (if I get superior English).
> 
> Thanks in advance


If the said assessing authority recognises your BTEC as equivalent to _AQF Bachelors_ or _AQF Masters_, you will earn 15 points for it. If as _AQF Diploma_, then 10 points.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations |||*


||| Congratulations to *All those who have received Grants today* ... All The Best with Next Steps |||


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


----------



## Kaiser88

KeeDa said:


> If the said assessing authority recognises your BTEC as equivalent to _AQF Bachelors_ or _AQF Masters_, you will earn 15 points for it. If as _AQF Diploma_, then 10 points.


Thanks. Would I still need to go through an assessing authority for the occupation I select on the SOL?


----------



## KeeDa

Kaiser88 said:


> Thanks. Would I still need to go through an assessing authority for the occupation I select on the SOL?


Yes, and you should receive a positive assessment from them. It comes with a unique assessment ID and you cannot proceed with the EOI without this ID.


----------



## Kaiser88

KeeDa said:


> Yes, and you should receive a positive assessment from them. It comes with a unique assessment ID and you cannot proceed with the EOI without this ID.


Ok, thanks. After having a quick chat with an agent they suggest that I should go for the Electronic Equipment Trades Worker [342313] which will be a day consisting of an interview and practical assessment.


----------



## KeeDa

Kaiser88 said:


> Ok, thanks. After having a quick chat with an agent they suggest that I should go for the Electronic Equipment Trades Worker [342313] which will be a day consisting of an interview and practical assessment.


That's good. The occupation is on the SOL (i.e. eligible for 189 PR) and has enough seats/ invites to be sent. You should easily get the invitation even with 60 points. TRA is the assessing authority for this occupation. I am not aware of its process, but you should get all the info you need from their website: Home Page

Do especially look for info about whether they would assess your skills as well as degree so that you don't have to worry about approaching another assessing body for the degree separately.


----------



## hassanhaayat

andreyx108b said:


> In cases when emp. verification happened but t
> The grant did not occurred within 2-3 weeks immediately after verification - its harder to predict.
> 
> However, i would say that this and next week may well bring a grant.




Brother Thank you for your response....


By the way Hard To predict ??? Date of Grant or the possibility of grant ......


----------



## Kaiser88

KeeDa said:


> That's good. The occupation is on the SOL (i.e. eligible for 189 PR) and has enough seats/ invites to be sent. You should easily get the invitation even with 60 points. TRA is the assessing authority for this occupation. I am not aware of its process, but you should get all the info you need from their website: Home Page
> 
> Do especially look for info about whether they would assess your skills as well as degree so that you don't have to worry about approaching another assessing body for the degree separately.


Thanks for your advice, after looking into the TRA I found that the occupation doesn't particularly fit very well with what I do day to day in my current line of work. I think the Electronic Engineer fits well (this is what I was previously looking at) and I think I'll go with this after having a good look at the Engineers Australia web page and MSA booklet.


----------



## sameerb

@Majician / Expats in Saudi Arabia,

Guys how long it took for you to get PCC from KSA? My PCC receiving date has passed by couple of days and I have been following up with them almost every day. Every day they say, didnt come yet check tomorrow. 

Since, I have nothing else to do hence I am getting worried and wondering usually it says on receipt receive PCC after 2 weeks but does it really comes in 2 weeks?

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## hassanhaayat

sameerberlas said:


> @Majician / Expats in Saudi Arabia,
> 
> Guys how long it took for you to get PCC from KSA? My PCC receiving date has passed by couple of days and I have been following up with them almost every day. Every day they say, didnt come yet check tomorrow.
> 
> Since, I have nothing else to do hence I am getting worried and wondering usually it says on receipt receive PCC after 2 weeks but does it really comes in 2 weeks?
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer




Bro i got it from Riyadh and was given one week's time..... and received it on the given date no delays....


----------



## mikki88

redspark123 said:


> Congrats mikki...


Thanks alot.


----------



## mikki88

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My timelines as below:
> 
> Skilled Sub Class: 189 | Computer network and system engineer: 263111-65 Points
> 
> 
> Sept 7th, 2015 : Invited
> Sept 10th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
> Sept 24th, 2015 : All Docs including form 80 Including medicals
> Oct 8th 2015 : PCC-India
> Oct 29th 2015 : PCC-UK
> 
> Oct 23rd 2015 : Assessment Commence email with CO details(No documents requested)
> 
> Jan 7th 2015 : Called DIBP and lady told no document needed at this time and CO will review your case..no timelines provided.
> 
> Is this the normal trend nowadays or something getting delayed for me? Iam not aware of any employment verification as of now.


I had a similar experience. I think you should call them again by end of the month and if there is no progress call them again by mid of Feb.


----------



## mikki88

indergreat said:


> Congratz buddy .. finally the wait paid of ... best of luck for future ...


Thanks indergreat. Best wishes to you too buddy.


----------



## mikki88

sifat.civil said:


> I am on same boat mate... Can anyone please tell if employment verification through HR went somehow wrong... do they communicate and take further steps...


If they do not get complete info from your HR, they will call you for an interview over a call.


----------



## mikki88

arun32 said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> I have resigned from my job, and Jan29th will be my last day at work.
> 
> In my company, releaving letter will be provided after a month or two.
> 
> After 29th Jan I have to update DIBP that I have resigned from my current company, but I wont be having any proof except the resignation mail.
> 
> Is that enough, If DIBP asks for some more proofs, I wont be able to provide.
> 
> Please suggest


Hi Arun,

You don't have to share resignation mail etc. What's your timeline.


----------



## mikki88

sidk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my application on 17th Dec, 2015. I have been monitoring the immigration tracker in andreys signature and noticed a lot of applications after my date of lodgement have been contacted by CO and also given direct grant whereas I have not been contacted by CO at all yet.
> Just wanted to understand if there is any pattern in which the COs get allocated and applications are processed. I also wanted to understand when to expect a CO allocation.
> 
> I am an Onshore application and have not claimed any points for work experience. Would you suggest calling DIBP to check status at their end?
> 
> -Sid


It varies for each applicant. No CO contact also means no further documents are required from your end. I would suggest you to call DIBP in Feb mid and check if CO is allocated to your case or not.


----------



## arun32

mikki88 said:


> Hi Arun,
> 
> You don't have to share resignation mail etc. What's your timeline.


Hi mikki,

thank you for the clarification .

I have submitted my visa application on dec 15th , till now the status is application received.

I have uploaded all documents including PCC, medials and form 80, am planing to upload form1221 tomorrow


----------



## sameerb

hassanhaayat said:


> Bro i got it from Riyadh and was given one week's time..... and received it on the given date no delays....


Well, then let me just hope that because mine is being processed from a district police station that may be the cause of delay. Because, they usually say something in Arabic (which I don't understand  ) but I assume they say something that documents will come from Riyadh to Dammam police station (Regional) and then to Khobar police station.

Anyways, let me hope for the best.


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> @Majician / Expats in Saudi Arabia,
> 
> Guys how long it took for you to get PCC from KSA? My PCC receiving date has passed by couple of days and I have been following up with them almost every day. Every day they say, didnt come yet check tomorrow.
> 
> Since, I have nothing else to do hence I am getting worried and wondering usually it says on receipt receive PCC after 2 weeks but does it really comes in 2 weeks?
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


I submitted tuesday and received Sunday, no delay !!! (Riyadh)


----------



## sidk

mikki88 said:


> It varies for each applicant. No CO contact also means no further documents are required from your end. I would suggest you to call DIBP in Feb mid and check if CO is allocated to your case or not.


Hi mikki88 I contacted DIBP yesterday and was told the team was allocated but they were waiting for some information on checks. I haven't claimed any points for employment so just wondering what other checks would be requiring? Any thoughts?


----------



## Majician

Guys what is wrong with team Brisbane??? No grants and no movements !!! and team Adelaide is showering grants, any idea what is going on, it has been more than a month and a half since CO contacted and no news since then, and no news from Brisbane also, surely it is killing 😕
I did not sleep well since a month lol


----------



## nnaorin19

hi.. is my stay for 11 months work and holiday visa is going to count towards 4 years stay for citizenship requirement? i've got PR today..thanks


----------



## haisergeant

Hi,

Today exactly one month after my lodgement date, I saw many offshore applicants who lodged nearly the same timeline with me and they already got their grants. But in my case, still hear nothing from the CO. (no CO allocation). I wonder should I contact them (by email)? My friend, who got grant recently, have to wait 4 months to get CO allocation, and after that, continue to wait 2 months to get his grant.

Little bit worry after seeing a lot of grants near my timeline.


----------



## naga_me87

haisergeant said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today exactly one month after my lodgement date, I saw many offshore applicants who lodged nearly the same timeline with me and they already got their grants. But in my case, still hear nothing from the CO. (no CO allocation). I wonder should I contact them (by email)? My friend, who got grant recently, have to wait 4 months to get CO allocation, and after that, continue to wait 2 months to get his grant.
> 
> Little bit worry after seeing a lot of grants near my timeline.


Hi Even if your case is allocated to CO sometimes you will not get any mail from them. It means that they do not need any information from you to process your VISA. They will do the required verification with the available data and grant you VISA.

I have seen many cases where they had no CO contact but get their grants.


----------



## naga_me87

nnaorin19 said:


> hi.. is my stay for 11 months work and holiday visa is going to count towards 4 years stay for citizenship requirement? i've got PR today..thanks


Congrats for your PR mate. Enjoy your success first & you can think about citizenship later 

Yes, 11 months will be considered for Citizenship but I am not quite sure about the holiday VISA.


----------



## gaus

nnaorin19 said:


> hi.. is my stay for 11 months work and holiday visa is going to count towards 4 years stay for citizenship requirement? i've got PR today..thanks


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## MSN

Umas said:


> Congrats MSN and all the best.
> 
> I was also contacted by CO around same time.
> 
> Btw, did you claim points for experience .. if yes, you provided HR letter OR SD?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Hi Umas,

No I did not claim experience points. I think my case is quite straight forward. Best of luck to you!


----------



## nnaorin19

haisergeant said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today exactly one month after my lodgement date, I saw many offshore applicants who lodged nearly the same timeline with me and they already got their grants. But in my case, still hear nothing from the CO. (no CO allocation). I wonder should I contact them (by email)? My friend, who got grant recently, have to wait 4 months to get CO allocation, and after that, continue to wait 2 months to get his grant.
> 
> Little bit worry after seeing a lot of grants near my timeline.


i would suggest u to add form 80..and you can politely ask whether they need any additional information..make sure that is polite tone..all the best..dont charge them..like why aren't u giving visa..and all that


----------



## haisergeant

nnaorin19 said:


> i would suggest u to add form 80..and you can politely ask whether they need any additional information..make sure that is polite tone..all the best..dont charge them..like why aren't u giving visa..and all that


Actually I already uploaded form 80, form 1221 for both my wife and me, CV and all documents to support employment claims. So I wonder if I miss something which cause the delay of my application.

Thank for your suggestion


----------



## nnaorin19

haisergeant said:


> Actually I already uploaded form 80, form 1221 for both my wife and me, CV and all documents to support employment claims. So I wonder if I miss something which cause the delay of my application.
> 
> Thank for your suggestion



i think for a family it automatically takes longer.. be patient and all the best..


----------



## naga_me87

Hello guys,


I just now got 4 Emails & for a moment I was shocked to see an Email with Subject:*Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed*

In the recent days, I had written many mails to DIBP asking about my VISA status so I thought they got pissed off with me and cancelled my VISA.

Then I open other 3 Emails & was Happy to see that I got my 190 VISA granted for me, my wife and my kid 

Finally a big relief. I am posting first in this forum guys. I need to call my wife now  Will be back here soon. 

Software Engineer
ACS - 09/09/2015 || PTE - 24/09/2015||EOI for 190 (Vic)- 06/11/2015 ||Invitation-12/11/2015
Visa lodged with 65 points: 16/11/2015
Australian Police Check (AFP-NPC): Applied 12/11/2015|Received letter 19/11/2015||IndianPCC: applied 16/11/2015| received:03/12/2015
CO asked only medicals:09/12/15 2 PM||Medicals Submitted: 09/12/2015 5 PM
Grant: 22:01:2016


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Evan82 said:


> You'd have to update DIBP as soon as possible with a 1022 from (or using the immi portal). And I believe you won't be able to make the addition of your baby until the CO is allocated. Basically, he/she would have to be added through a 1436, and payment information is accompanied there. Edit: May I suggest that you email [email protected] right away with the filled and scanned 1022, this is quite effective (out of personal experience).


Thanks Evan82.
Will do as suggested.


----------



## haisergeant

naga_me87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> I just now got 4 Emails & for a moment I was shocked to see an Email with Subject:*Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed*
> 
> In the recent days, I had written many mails to DIBP asking about my VISA status so I thought they got pissed off with me and cancelled my VISA.
> 
> Then I open other 3 Emails & was Happy to see that I got my 190 VISA granted for me, my wife and my kid
> 
> Finally a big relief. I am posting first in this forum guys. I need to call my wife now  Will be back here soon.
> 
> Software Engineer
> ACS - 09/09/2015 || PTE - 24/09/2015||EOI for 190 (Vic)- 06/11/2015 ||Invitation-12/11/2015
> Visa lodged with 65 points: 16/11/2015
> Australian Police Check (AFP-NPC): Applied 12/11/2015|Received letter 19/11/2015||IndianPCC: applied 16/11/2015| received:03/12/2015
> CO asked only medicals:09/12/15 2 PM||Medicals Submitted: 09/12/2015 5 PM
> Grant: 22:01:2016


Congrats mate, all the best for the future!!!


----------



## deepgill

naga_me87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> I just now got 4 Emails & for a moment I was shocked to see an Email with Subject:*Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed*
> 
> In the recent days, I had written many mails to DIBP asking about my VISA status so I thought they got pissed off with me and cancelled my VISA.
> 
> Then I open other 3 Emails & was Happy to see that I got my 190 VISA granted for me, my wife and my kid
> 
> Finally a big relief. I am posting first in this forum guys. I need to call my wife now  Will be back here soon.
> 
> Software Engineer
> ACS - 09/09/2015 || PTE - 24/09/2015||EOI for 190 (Vic)- 06/11/2015 ||Invitation-12/11/2015
> Visa lodged with 65 points: 16/11/2015
> Australian Police Check (AFP-NPC): Applied 12/11/2015|Received letter 19/11/2015||IndianPCC: applied 16/11/2015| received:03/12/2015
> CO asked only medicals:09/12/15 2 PM||Medicals Submitted: 09/12/2015 5 PM
> Grant: 22:01:2016


Hey naga_me congratulations mate. Really good news !! Now you are free from tension. Enjoy!!!!:


----------



## sandipgp

naga_me87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> I just now got 4 Emails & for a moment I was shocked to see an Email with Subject:*Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed*
> 
> In the recent days, I had written many mails to DIBP asking about my VISA status so I thought they got pissed off with me and cancelled my VISA.
> 
> Then I open other 3 Emails & was Happy to see that I got my 190 VISA granted for me, my wife and my kid
> 
> Finally a big relief. I am posting first in this forum guys. I need to call my wife now  Will be back here soon.
> 
> Software Engineer
> ACS - 09/09/2015 || PTE - 24/09/2015||EOI for 190 (Vic)- 06/11/2015 ||Invitation-12/11/2015
> Visa lodged with 65 points: 16/11/2015
> Australian Police Check (AFP-NPC): Applied 12/11/2015|Received letter 19/11/2015||IndianPCC: applied 16/11/2015| received:03/12/2015
> CO asked only medicals:09/12/15 2 PM||Medicals Submitted: 09/12/2015 5 PM
> Grant: 22:01:2016


Congratulations Naga. Finally..


----------



## Evan82

naga_me87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> I just now got 4 Emails & for a moment I was shocked to see an Email with Subject:*Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed*
> 
> In the recent days, I had written many mails to DIBP asking about my VISA status so I thought they got pissed off with me and cancelled my VISA.
> 
> Then I open other 3 Emails & was Happy to see that I got my 190 VISA granted for me, my wife and my kid
> 
> Finally a big relief. I am posting first in this forum guys. I need to call my wife now  Will be back here soon.
> 
> Software Engineer
> ACS - 09/09/2015 || PTE - 24/09/2015||EOI for 190 (Vic)- 06/11/2015 ||Invitation-12/11/2015
> Visa lodged with 65 points: 16/11/2015
> Australian Police Check (AFP-NPC): Applied 12/11/2015|Received letter 19/11/2015||IndianPCC: applied 16/11/2015| received:03/12/2015
> CO asked only medicals:09/12/15 2 PM||Medicals Submitted: 09/12/2015 5 PM
> Grant: 22:01:2016



Heartiest congrats to you buddy...
All the best for your future plans and good things to come...


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

naga_me87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just now got 4 Emails & for a moment I was shocked to see an Email with Subject:*Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed*
> 
> 
> 
> In the recent days, I had written many mails to DIBP asking about my VISA status so I thought they got pissed off with me and cancelled my VISA.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I open other 3 Emails & was Happy to see that I got my 190 VISA granted for me, my wife and my kid
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a big relief. I am posting first in this forum guys. I need to call my wife now  Will be back here soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Software Engineer
> 
> ACS - 09/09/2015 || PTE - 24/09/2015||EOI for 190 (Vic)- 06/11/2015 ||Invitation-12/11/2015
> 
> Visa lodged with 65 points: 16/11/2015
> 
> Australian Police Check (AFP-NPC): Applied 12/11/2015|Received letter 19/11/2015||IndianPCC: applied 16/11/2015| received:03/12/2015
> 
> CO asked only medicals:09/12/15 2 PM||Medicals Submitted: 09/12/2015 5 PM
> 
> Grant: 22:01:2016



Congratulations and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naga_me87

Hello guys,

haisergeant, deepgill , sandipgp, Evan82, vybhavkmadadi

Thank you all for your warm wishes  I wish you all also get your grants soon and get out of this waiting race soon !!


----------



## Amlan

Congrats naga_me87!! Hope all in the waiting queue receive their grants soon.


----------



## cozmopravesh

naga_me87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> haisergeant, deepgill , sandipgp, Evan82, vybhavkmadadi
> 
> Thank you all for your warm wishes  I wish you all also get your grants soon and get out of this waiting race soon !!


Hi Naga,

First of all Many Congrats for your grant today.

Yesterday I guess it was you who posted DIBP Closed for the day and you will login tomorrow to see your grant.

Howcome you knew your grant is on the way mate? :eyebrows:


----------



## gaus

naga_me87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> I just now got 4 Emails & for a moment I was shocked to see an Email with Subject:*Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed*
> 
> In the recent days, I had written many mails to DIBP asking about my VISA status so I thought they got pissed off with me and cancelled my VISA.
> 
> Then I open other 3 Emails & was Happy to see that I got my 190 VISA granted for me, my wife and my kid
> 
> Finally a big relief. I am posting first in this forum guys. I need to call my wife now  Will be back here soon.
> 
> Software Engineer
> ACS - 09/09/2015 || PTE - 24/09/2015||EOI for 190 (Vic)- 06/11/2015 ||Invitation-12/11/2015
> Visa lodged with 65 points: 16/11/2015
> Australian Police Check (AFP-NPC): Applied 12/11/2015|Received letter 19/11/2015||IndianPCC: applied 16/11/2015| received:03/12/2015
> CO asked only medicals:09/12/15 2 PM||Medicals Submitted: 09/12/2015 5 PM
> Grant: 22:01:2016


Congratulations!!! Enjoy and all the best for the way ahead!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## naga_me87

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi Naga,
> 
> First of all Many Congrats for your grant today.
> 
> Yesterday I guess it was you who posted DIBP Closed for the day and you will login tomorrow to see your grant.
> 
> Howcome you knew your grant is on the way mate? :eyebrows:


HI Mate,

I said "I will wait in the Queue as usual" That is what I have been doing all these days  I keep My inbox open & will keep refreshing it once in 10 mins


----------



## Evan82

naga_me87 said:


> HI Mate,
> 
> I said "I will wait in the Queue as usual" That is what I have been doing all these days  I keep My inbox open & will keep refreshing it once in 10 mins


Well, it so happens you were the first in the queue today... 

And better edit your signature pal, before you lose all the exitement


----------



## naga_me87

Hello guys,

Amlan, cozmopravesh & gaus

Thanks a lot for your wishes


----------



## Evan82

naga_me87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Amlan, cozmopravesh & gaus
> 
> Thanks a lot for your wishes


Forgot to ask you mate, Was this an Adelaide or Bris grant?


----------



## happie2012

naga_me87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> I just now got 4 Emails & for a moment I was shocked to see an Email with Subject:*Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed*
> 
> In the recent days, I had written many mails to DIBP asking about my VISA status so I thought they got pissed off with me and cancelled my VISA.
> 
> Then I open other 3 Emails & was Happy to see that I got my 190 VISA granted for me, my wife and my kid
> 
> Finally a big relief. I am posting first in this forum guys. I need to call my wife now  Will be back here soon.
> 
> Software Engineer
> ACS - 09/09/2015 || PTE - 24/09/2015||EOI for 190 (Vic)- 06/11/2015 ||Invitation-12/11/2015
> Visa lodged with 65 points: 16/11/2015
> Australian Police Check (AFP-NPC): Applied 12/11/2015|Received letter 19/11/2015||IndianPCC: applied 16/11/2015| received:03/12/2015
> CO asked only medicals:09/12/15 2 PM||Medicals Submitted: 09/12/2015 5 PM
> Grant: 22:01:2016


Hey!!!! Congrats buddy!!! Happy that people with almost the same timeline as me are getting their grants... It will be my turn to post such a mail soon!!!


----------



## naga_me87

Evan82 said:


> Forgot to ask you mate, Was this an Adelaide or Bris grant?


I just checked it after you asked. its GSM Adelaide.


----------



## Evan82

naga_me87 said:


> I just checked it after you asked. its GSM Adelaide.


Thanks buddy


----------



## Umas

Hi...

Just wanted to understand what kind of verification/cross check will be done with the person who gave the SD/Affidavit.

Any seniors can share their experience. 

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Umas

congrats for the applicants who got grant today .. nJoy!


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

Hey experts, keeda, jeeten and andrey , looking for your guidelines.

regards,





Irfan Bhatti said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have added my family in my application but when i pay through CC my spouse payment was made but my kids payment declined, I checked the funds were available, CC expiry was of the same month.
> 
> 2nd time i reactivate the CC and send them again, which was again declined, i checked from bank every thing was ok.
> 
> 3rd time i changed the CC and used previous CC from which they deduct my spouse fee, that again declined today.
> 
> I really dont understand where it is messed up, process is too much delayed, feeling depressed.
> 
> Any expert suggestions, what to do now.


----------



## mmon

naga_me87 said:


> Congrats for your PR mate. Enjoy your success first & you can think about citizenship later
> 
> Yes, 11 months will be considered for Citizenship but I am not quite sure about the holiday VISA.





nnaorin19 said:


> hi.. is my stay for 11 months work and holiday visa is going to count towards 4 years stay for citizenship requirement? i've got PR today..thanks


Congrats matesss  !!! 
*
"General residence requirement
Permanent residents must:
• have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for
4 years immediately before applying which must include the
last 12 months as a permanent resident, and
• not have been absent from Australia for more than one year
in the past 4 years, including no more than 90 days in the
year before applying."*

From this statement its safe to assume that's 3 months of absences a year to make up 1 year in 4 years, so I doubt the 11 months would count since you have been abroad. Check this link out and see if you add your absences plus your previous 11 months and add the rest of the 3 years which are theoretically remaining and see what the outcome is. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Ente/Retu/residence-calculator


----------



## indergreat

naga_me87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> I just now got 4 Emails & for a moment I was shocked to see an Email with Subject:*Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed*
> 
> In the recent days, I had written many mails to DIBP asking about my VISA status so I thought they got pissed off with me and cancelled my VISA.
> 
> Then I open other 3 Emails & was Happy to see that I got my 190 VISA granted for me, my wife and my kid
> 
> Finally a big relief. I am posting first in this forum guys. I need to call my wife now  Will be back here soon.





nnaorin19 said:


> hi.. is my stay for 11 months work and holiday visa is going to count towards 4 years stay for citizenship requirement? i've got PR today..thanks


Congratulation guys ... Best of luck for future ...


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats guys!) good luck!


----------



## wolfskin

naga_me87 said:


> HI Mate,
> 
> I said "I will wait in the Queue as usual" That is what I have been doing all these days  I keep My inbox open & will keep refreshing it once in 10 mins


I am so annoyed checking my mail that I ended up writing a script for the purpose .  Just exaggerating ... Kidding ... no mails for me ....

Many Many Many Congratulations to all for grant ... Make your Friday night memorable :cheer2: Thanks


----------



## Jagadesh

Firstly thanks a lot for patiently answering all my questions.

1. What do u mean by direct grant & in which scenario do direct grants happen.
2. U & my MARA agent said the same, may be in a weeks time i might receive. But my concern is, im able to find more delays for Software Engineer. So how did u say that it might take 1/2 weeks. Is it that i have applied from Australia, i might receive soon.
3. FYI. I have applied 189 for me, my wife & son. Will the grant get delayed if i apply for my family
4. Also FYI, i have called DIBP & they said me that my application is active, but they are saying they would not be able advise on whether the CO has been assigned or not & they asked me to wait.


----------



## Jagadesh

Evan82 said:


> 1. You can expect a direct grant if you have front loaded all required docs, including PCCs, medicals, form 80 and 1221. I propose you do this as soon as possible to avoid any delays. In such a case, with the current trend you may expect a grant within a week or so.
> 2. No point in that
> 3. If you are so keen to call, that number would do, but again answer to Q.2 is more applicable, i.e. wait a bit more
> 4. No such thing IMHO
> 5. There are indications to that, but again overseas applicants have got direct grant within weeks (1-2), as noted in this forum
> 7. Not quite, totally the liberty and free will of the COs in their capacity
> 
> ***********************************************************
> 8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)-10 points ** 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZECO 233312) ** 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points ** 6/9/2015 - Invitation ** 6/10/2015 - Application lodged ** 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs) **15/12/2015 - Newborn added ** 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO newborn medicalicals and SL PCC ** 31/12/2015 - Document request complete ** xx/xx/2016 - grant????
> **************************************************************


Firstly thanks a lot for patiently answering all my questions.

1. What do u mean by direct grant & in which scenario do direct grants happen. Is it for people apply from Australia.
2. U & my MARA agent said the same, may be in a weeks time i might receive. But my concern is, im able to find more delays for Software Engineer. So how did u say that it might take 1/2 weeks. Is it that i have applied from Australia, i might receive soon.
3. FYI. I have applied 189 for me, my wife & son. Will the grant get delayed if i apply for my family
4. Also FYI, i have called DIBP & they said me that my application is active, but they are saying they would not be able advise on whether the CO has been assigned or not & they asked me to wait.


----------



## Kat272

What a feeling it is to find the grant in your mailbox. Woohooo. My timeline is in my signature if it helps anyone. Good luck to everyone else in this forum. Reading it every day kept me alive I guess


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Kat272 said:


> What a feeling it is to find the grant in your mailbox. Woohooo. My timeline is in my signature if it helps anyone. Good luck to everyone else in this forum. Reading it every day kept me alive I guess



Congratulations and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evan82

Jagadesh said:


> Firstly thanks a lot for patiently answering all my questions.
> 
> 1. What do u mean by direct grant & in which scenario do direct grants happen. Is it for people apply from Australia.
> 2. U & my MARA agent said the same, may be in a weeks time i might receive. But my concern is, im able to find more delays for Software Engineer. So how did u say that it might take 1/2 weeks. Is it that i have applied from Australia, i might receive soon.
> 3. FYI. I have applied 189 for me, my wife & son. Will the grant get delayed if i apply for my family
> 4. Also FYI, i have called DIBP & they said me that my application is active, but they are saying they would not be able advise on whether the CO has been assigned or not & they asked me to wait.


1. After lodgement:
if((NO documents are requested) && (VISA grant given) ) then: it is called a direct grant;
else if ((CO asks for documents) && (finally granted) ) then: ordinary grant;
default reject 

2. a. Occupation has no effect on CO allocation and assesment IMHO
b. There is evidence to indicate that onshore applicants are processed faster than offshore

3. Well, there are some additional documents to check, so will be tardy bit longer than a single applicant

4. Yeah, patience mate. Better not ****** them too much, especially before CO allocation. You may wait in patience and best case hope for a direct grant, if all docs are loaded


----------



## andreyx108b

Kat272 said:


> What a feeling it is to find the grant in your mailbox. Woohooo. My timeline is in my signature if it helps anyone. Good luck to everyone else in this forum. Reading it every day kept me alive I guess


Congrats!)


----------



## sipoflifein

*6-8 weeks from CO assignment or from Information Provided*

Hi All,

I know many including me are waiting for grants.
As per current trend its about 6-8 weeks for CO to look(2nd time) back into our files after he asks for more information(to grant).

Now my question is this 6-8 weeks is from CO allocated date or from Information provided date?


----------



## Evan82

sipoflifein said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know many including me are waiting for grants.
> As per current trend its about 6-8 weeks for CO to look(2nd time) back into our files after he asks for more information(to grant).
> 
> Now my question is this 6-8 weeks is from CO allocated date or from Information provided date?


Somebody recently called DIBP said "information provided date"


----------



## Umas

Any insight guys? ..want to give a heads-up to my ex-colleague who gave me SD

thanks,
Umas



Umas said:


> Hi...
> 
> Just wanted to understand what kind of verification/cross check will be done with the person who gave the SD/Affidavit.
> 
> Any seniors can share their experience.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


----------



## andreyx108b

Umas said:


> Any insight guys? ..want to give a heads-up to my ex-colleague who gave me SD thanks, Umas


1. They mall call or email him

2. They may call employer and verify if he/she and if you works/have worked in that company (they VERY rarely call employer when there is an SD in my view but they might) 

3. The rest us pretty much the same...


----------



## gaus

Kat272 said:


> What a feeling it is to find the grant in your mailbox. Woohooo. My timeline is in my signature if it helps anyone. Good luck to everyone else in this forum. Reading it every day kept me alive I guess



Congratulations!!! All the best!


----------



## rj2309

naga_me87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> I just now got 4 Emails & for a moment I was shocked to see an Email with Subject:*Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed*
> 
> In the recent days, I had written many mails to DIBP asking about my VISA status so I thought they got pissed off with me and cancelled my VISA.
> 
> Then I open other 3 Emails & was Happy to see that I got my 190 VISA granted for me, my wife and my kid
> 
> Finally a big relief. I am posting first in this forum guys. I need to call my wife now  Will be back here soon.
> 
> Software Engineer
> ACS - 09/09/2015 || PTE - 24/09/2015||EOI for 190 (Vic)- 06/11/2015 ||Invitation-12/11/2015
> Visa lodged with 65 points: 16/11/2015
> Australian Police Check (AFP-NPC): Applied 12/11/2015|Received letter 19/11/2015||IndianPCC: applied 16/11/2015| received:03/12/2015
> CO asked only medicals:09/12/15 2 PM||Medicals Submitted: 09/12/2015 5 PM
> Grant: 22:01:2016



Congrats bro and all the best for the future plans.


----------



## andreyx108b

Evan82 said:


> Somebody recently called DIBP said "information provided date"


Thats incorrect, or misunderstanding or sine mismatch.

There is a 28 days review cycle in place after request. Any MARa would clarify this. 

The cycle is actually about 28-90 days long now


----------



## Kat272

Don't want to stress anyone but Tuesday is Australia Day so it's off and the government is encouraging ppl to have Monday off as holiday as well


----------



## Ktoda

naga_me87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> I just now got 4 Emails & for a moment I was shocked to see an Email with Subject:*Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed*
> 
> In the recent days, I had written many mails to DIBP asking about my VISA status so I thought they got pissed off with me and cancelled my VISA.
> 
> Then I open other 3 Emails & was Happy to see that I got my 190 VISA granted for me, my wife and my kid
> 
> Finally a big relief. I am posting first in this forum guys. I need to call my wife now  Will be back here soon.
> 
> Software Engineer
> ACS - 09/09/2015 || PTE - 24/09/2015||EOI for 190 (Vic)- 06/11/2015 ||Invitation-12/11/2015
> Visa lodged with 65 points: 16/11/2015
> Australian Police Check (AFP-NPC): Applied 12/11/2015|Received letter 19/11/2015||IndianPCC: applied 16/11/2015| received:03/12/2015
> CO asked only medicals:09/12/15 2 PM||Medicals Submitted: 09/12/2015 5 PM
> Grant: 22:01:2016



Wow... That's a great news Naga.
Kangarootulations  All the best for your next steps


----------



## Umas

andreyx108b said:


> Thats incorrect, or misunderstanding or sine mismatch.
> 
> There is a 28 days review cycle in place after request. Any MARa would clarify this.
> 
> The cycle is actually about 28-90 days long now


This always confuses me ... 

Whether to wait for 28 days after CO contact OR

Wait 28 days after RC complete.

I feel later is correct ..

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Jagadesh

Evan82 said:


> 1. After lodgement:
> if((NO documents are requested) && (VISA grant given) ) then: it is called a direct grant;
> else if ((CO asks for documents) && (finally granted) ) then: ordinary grant;
> default reject
> 
> 2. a. Occupation has no effect on CO allocation and assesment IMHO
> b. There is evidence to indicate that onshore applicants are processed faster than offshore
> 
> 3. Well, there are some additional documents to check, so will be tardy bit longer than a single applicant
> 
> 4. Yeah, patience mate. Better not ****** them too much, especially before CO allocation. You may wait in patience and best case hope for a direct grant, if all docs are loaded


Hey Evan, you are super quick. Thanks mate for all clarifications. I will patiently wait for 1/2 months. Lets c how it goes.


----------



## Evan82

Jagadesh said:


> Hey Evan, you are super quick. Thanks mate for all clarifications. I will patiently wait for 1/2 months. Lets c how it goes.


stay put and all the best with your progress.. cheers...


----------



## Yograj

naga_me87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> I just now got 4 Emails & for a moment I was shocked to see an Email with Subject:*Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed*
> 
> In the recent days, I had written many mails to DIBP asking about my VISA status so I thought they got pissed off with me and cancelled my VISA.
> 
> Then I open other 3 Emails & was Happy to see that I got my 190 VISA granted for me, my wife and my kid
> 
> Finally a big relief. I am posting first in this forum guys. I need to call my wife now  Will be back here soon.
> 
> Software Engineer
> ACS - 09/09/2015 || PTE - 24/09/2015||EOI for 190 (Vic)- 06/11/2015 ||Invitation-12/11/2015
> Visa lodged with 65 points: 16/11/2015
> Australian Police Check (AFP-NPC): Applied 12/11/2015|Received letter 19/11/2015||IndianPCC: applied 16/11/2015| received:03/12/2015
> CO asked only medicals:09/12/15 2 PM||Medicals Submitted: 09/12/2015 5 PM
> Grant: 22:01:2016



Congratulation and wish you all the best for future!!! Cheers!!


----------



## Evan82

Umas said:


> This always confuses me ...
> 
> Whether to wait for 28 days after CO contact OR
> 
> Wait 28 days after RC complete.
> 
> I feel later is correct ..
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


If it says "after doc request", means after CO contact... A myriad of opinions on this...


----------



## sipoflifein

Umas said:


> This always confuses me ...
> 
> Whether to wait for 28 days after CO contact OR
> 
> Wait 28 days after RC complete.
> 
> I feel later is correct ..
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Can any one confirm on which to refer for 28 days with a link ?


----------



## ravian720

Kat272 said:


> Don't want to stress anyone but Tuesday is Australia Day so it's off and the government is encouraging ppl to have Monday off as holiday as well


Would love it once we are there 

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## tt2

naga_me87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> I just now got 4 Emails & for a moment I was shocked to see an Email with Subject:*Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed*
> 
> In the recent days, I had written many mails to DIBP asking about my VISA status so I thought they got pissed off with me and cancelled my VISA.
> 
> Then I open other 3 Emails & was Happy to see that I got my 190 VISA granted for me, my wife and my kid
> 
> Finally a big relief. I am posting first in this forum guys. I need to call my wife now  Will be back here soon.
> 
> Software Engineer
> ACS - 09/09/2015 || PTE - 24/09/2015||EOI for 190 (Vic)- 06/11/2015 ||Invitation-12/11/2015
> Visa lodged with 65 points: 16/11/2015
> Australian Police Check (AFP-NPC): Applied 12/11/2015|Received letter 19/11/2015||IndianPCC: applied 16/11/2015| received:03/12/2015
> CO asked only medicals:09/12/15 2 PM||Medicals Submitted: 09/12/2015 5 PM
> Grant: 22:01:2016


Congratulations Naga


----------



## tt2

Kat272 said:


> What a feeling it is to find the grant in your mailbox. Woohooo. My timeline is in my signature if it helps anyone. Good luck to everyone else in this forum. Reading it every day kept me alive I guess


Congratulations Kat272


----------



## naga_me87

*Hope it helps*

Hello guys,

I want to tell you something.

Few days back someone asked that if we upload any docs to immi account will it delay the process by another 28 days ? 

I was quite not sure to answer then, but yesterday I uploaded few docs but still I got the grant today. I also checked the status after upload, My last "updated date" did not change and it remained same as Dec 9th 2015 (CO contacted date)


You might be wondering what did I upload after 44 days of CO contact ? I read a post in this forum about EMed client where we can download our Medical Completion report. So I though let me download & upload it to my immi account.

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Actually speaking we need not do this as our medicals will be sent to DIBP electronically but I just did it hoping that It might alert my CO about medical completion. 

Hope it helps you as well  Please do not blame me if it does't.


----------



## diogosgp

After submitting your medicals on 9 December my status now is ?assessment in progress' 

Does it say much?


----------



## Evan82

diogosgp said:


> After submitting your medicals on 9 December my status now is ?assessment in progress'
> 
> Does it say much?


"assessment in progress" for medicals? If that's the case, it seems to be taking a bit too much time. Should change to "clearance provided" within a week or so after submission...


----------



## lonelyheartz

Hi All,

Just want to ask question..
I have already lodged my application and uploaded few docs..
One thing that is confusing me is that, now when i log into my immi account i can see my application and and just below that there is a button "Submit Application"..i am quiet not sure what that means..i have already lodged and paid the fee..

and at the right hand side there are three options from where i go to view my application and can upload the doc..

Do i have to submit my application again after uploading all my docs?
or in this stage do i have to do anything else expect keep uploading my doc?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Umas

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just want to ask question..
> I have already lodged my application and uploaded few docs..
> One thing that is confusing me is that, now when i log into my immi account i can see my application and and just below that there is a button "Submit Application"..i am quiet not sure what that means..i have already lodged and paid the fee..
> 
> and at the right hand side there are three options from where i go to view my application and can upload the doc..
> 
> Do i have to submit my application again after uploading all my docs?
> or in this stage do i have to do anything else expect keep uploading my doc?
> 
> Thanks in advance..


I think this button is applicable only for the application that are saved (as draft not yet submitted) .... 

As long as you are able to see 'Submitted On' date against your visa application .. no worries I feel. upload your docs.

seniors ..please clarify further.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Umas

Hi..

some people in the forum get mail 'IMMI ASSESSMENT COMMENCE' ... someone don't get it. 

Is this normal?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## redspark123

I have submitted form 1023(My daughters date of birth was incorrectly written). When i asked my agent they told that it will corrected only when I get the grant(i don't know is it a correct information).
Today when I check I can see that the DOB of my daughter is corrected. So hope something is happening behind the scene...

Any thoughts?


23/10/2015 - Invited
28/10/2015 - Visa Applied
09/11/2015 - Co assigned Brisbane (Asked for PCC and Medical)
01/11/2015 - PCC
17/11/2015 - Health
19/11/2015 - Request Completed
XX/XX/XXXX - Waiting.....................


----------



## wolfskin

Evan82 said:


> "assessment in progress" for medicals? If that's the case, it seems to be taking a bit too much time. Should change to "clearance provided" within a week or so after submission...


This one is confusing me. Everything is done from my side / fulfilled CO request even, now the status for my application in immi is "assessment in progress". This is how it should be right ?


----------



## Unswer

ImmortalSeed said:


> Quick Q: When a case office is assigned, what is the communication recieved? I got a communication that the Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below. Is this right notification?
> 
> *
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> been allocated for processing.
> 
> This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
> processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.*


Hi I received the same email. What does this mail mean?


----------



## Evan82

wolfskin said:


> This one is confusing me. Everything is done from my side / fulfilled CO request even, now the status for my application in immi is "assessment in progress". This is how it should be right ?


in immi account, sure that's the way it should, until it goes to "outcome finalized". As for the medicals, it goes through "assessment in progress" or something like that, when DIBP's medical consultants have a look at the medicals... after that it goes to "clearance provided". Hope that's how your medicals look.


----------



## Evan82

Unswer said:


> Hi I received the same email. What does this mail mean?


Congrats, means a CO is on hunt after you....
better get everything right now...
Or did you get the mail after submitting the application... I think so... means you are now in queue for a CO...


----------



## Unswer

Evan82 said:


> Congrats, means a CO is on hunt after you....
> better get everything right now...


Thank you Evan. Have you received the same email like IMMI Assessment Commence and the content below?

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
been allocated for processing
This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.

Actually I have already uploaded all the docs before this email came. I am worried about my application being delay for further check? Do you know applicant normally received this email when CO is allocated?


----------



## Unswer

When a case office is assigned, what is the communication received? I got a email that the Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below. Is this right notification?

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
been allocated for processing. 
This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.

Actually I had already uploaded all the docs before this email came. I am worried about my application being delayed for further check? Do you think applicants normally receive this email when CO is allocated?


----------



## Evan82

Unswer said:


> Thank you Evan. Have you received the same email like IMMI Assessment Commence and the content below?
> 
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> been allocated for processing
> This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.
> 
> Actually I have already uploaded all the docs before this email came. I am worried about my application being delay for further check? Do you know applicant normally received this email when CO is allocated?


yep, you are right. I had to edit my previous answer.
You are now in queue for CO allocation, not yet allocated with CO...
Once you are allocated with one, if you are required to submit docs then you'll receive a mail with an attachement listing all the docs needed.
Else, if you are in line for a a Direct grant, you'll get the grant letter directly.. cheers and sorry for the "mis"-post


----------



## diogosgp

Evan82 said:


> wolfskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is confusing me. Everything is done from my side / fulfilled CO request even, now the status for my application in immi is "assessment in progress". This is how it should be right ?
> 
> 
> 
> in immi account, sure that's the way it should, until it goes to "outcome finalized". As for the medicals, it goes through "assessment in progress" or something like that, when DIBP's medical consultants have a look at the medicals... after that it goes to "clearance provided". Hope that's how your medicals look.
Click to expand...

My application is assessment in progress. What I meant was that after medicals my application status says that. That is normal right?


----------



## Evan82

diogosgp said:


> My application is assessment in progress. What I meant was that after medicals my application status says that. That is normal right?


yeah, you are spot on... in that case, welcome to the swathe of patient waiters club (for the grant)


----------



## Unswer

Evan82 said:


> yep, you are right. I had to edit my previous answer.
> You are now in queue for CO allocation, not yet allocated with CO...
> Once you are allocated with one, if you are required to submit docs then you'll receive a mail with an attachement listing all the docs needed.
> Else, if you are in line for a a Direct grant, you'll get the grant letter directly.. cheers and sorry for the "mis"-post



Thanks. But this letter shows that my application has been allocated and the CO's name is at the end of this letter. 

My timeline is as below:

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa:
18/12/2015: 189 EOI 65 submitted
08/01/2016: 189 EOI 65 invited
08/01/2016: Application lodged
15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
17/01/2016: Uploaded all the docs including Form 1221 & 80 and CV.
22/01/2016: Received email 'IMMI Assessment Commence letter' from CO but it is neither direct grant nor additional docs required.


----------



## haisergeant

I think in some cases (direct grant cases where applicants uploaded all documents), the status in IMMI Account change from "Application received" straight to "Application finalised", without any mail from CO or Assessment Commence.

As far as I can remember, I saw at least one case for this.


----------



## Unswer

Hello mate. When a case office is assigned, what is the communication received? I got a email that the Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below. Is this right notification?

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
been allocated for processing. 
This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.

Actually I had already uploaded all the docs before this email came. I am worried about my application being delayed for further check? Do you know any applicants who normally receive this email when CO is allocated?

My timeline:

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa:
18/12/2015: 189 EOI 65 submitted
08/01/2016: 189 EOI 65 invited
08/01/2016: Application lodged
15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
17/01/2016: Uploaded all the docs including Form 1221 & 80 and CV.
22/01/2016: Received email IMMI Assessment Commence letter from CO but it is neither direct grant nor additional doc required.


----------



## Evan82

Unswer said:


> Thanks. But this letter shows that my application has been allocated and the CO's name is at the end of this letter.
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa:
> 18/12/2015: 189 EOI 65 submitted
> 08/01/2016: 189 EOI 65 invited
> 08/01/2016: Application lodged
> 15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
> 17/01/2016: Uploaded all the docs including Form 1221 & 80 and CV.
> 22/01/2016: Received email 'IMMI Assessment Commence letter' from CO but it is neither direct grant nor additional docs required.


In that case, yes, CO allocation is complete. But as you say, no docs have been requested. I know that you are worried that docs are missing or so, but relax mate, there has been cases like this, some reported in this forum, you don't have anything to worry. If you have claimed experience points, they will still want to check with your employer, hence the complicated CO allocation.. So until all that's done, you can relax a bit. Most of the applicants, who got direct grants, if you noted closely, havn't claimed points for experience...


----------



## lonelyheartz

Umas said:


> I think this button is applicable only for the application that are saved (as draft not yet submitted) ....
> 
> As long as you are able to see 'Submitted On' date against your visa application .. no worries I feel. upload your docs.
> 
> seniors ..please clarify further.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Hi Umas,
Thanks for the input.
Yes, i can see the Submitted On' date against my visa application..so i guess i am fine..

just to confirm, there is nothing i have to do after i finished uploading my doc?
Except waiting for CO and later stuff..right?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Unswer

Evan82 said:


> In that case, yes, CO allocation is complete. But as you say, no docs have been requested. I know that you are worried that docs are missing or so, but relax mate, there has been cases like this, some reported in this forum, you don't have anything to worry. If you have claimed experience points, they will still want to check with your employer, hence the complicated CO allocation.. So until all that's done, you can relax a bit. Most of the applicants, who got direct grants, if you noted closely, havn't claimed points for experience...


Thank you very much, Evan! I am constantly in tension this week, and i am not sure about current status of my application when I received this email. Actually I uploaded my offer for a part-time job in Australia but I did not use it to claim working experience in EOI. Will this affect my assessment? Thank you again for your kind reply.


----------



## Unswer

Evan82 said:


> In that case, yes, CO allocation is complete. But as you say, no docs have been requested. I know that you are worried that docs are missing or so, but relax mate, there has been cases like this, some reported in this forum, you don't have anything to worry. If you have claimed experience points, they will still want to check with your employer, hence the complicated CO allocation.. So until all that's done, you can relax a bit. Most of the applicants, who got direct grants, if you noted closely, havn't claimed points for experience...


BTW, Evan Have you received the same email before?


----------



## Evan82

Unswer said:


> Thank you very much, Evan! I am constantly in tension this week, and i am not sure about current status of my application when I received this email. Actually I uploaded my offer for a part-time job in Australia but I did not use it to claim working experience in EOI. Will this affect my assessment? Thank you again for your kind reply.


First buddy, I know it's easier said than done when I say "relax", but calm down, you are on track. If you havn't claimed points for it that Ausie job, then there's nothing to worry about it. IMHO, your grant is round the corner, earlier than mine, I would say.


----------



## Evan82

Unswer said:


> BTW, Evan Have you received the same email before?


I did receive a mail asking for docs, obviously because I havn't uploaded any by that time (wanted to delay my arrival as much as possible.) I would have received the same as yours if I had all docs uploaded but still if it was required to do employer verification done on my work experience claims...
Edit: If you are feeling so downright, check some of the signatures of the folks in this forum, I'm sure you'll find one who got a CO assignment with no docs requested within 10 minutes into your search. Some of them have got grants by now.


----------



## vikaschandra

haisergeant said:


> I think in some cases (direct grant cases where applicants uploaded all documents), the status in IMMI Account change from "Application received" straight to "Application finalised", without any mail from CO or Assessment Commence.
> 
> As far as I can remember, I saw at least one case for this.


Yes that is very much possible to have the status changed from "Application Received" to "Application Finalized" they has been quite a few cases with our colleagues on this forum. 

Hopefully that happens to your case as well. Pray for it.


----------



## Unswer

Evan82 said:


> I did receive a mail asking for docs, obviously because I havn't uploaded any by that time (wanted to delay my arrival as much as possible.) I would have received the same as yours if I had all docs uploaded but still if it was required to do employer verification done on my work experience claims...
> Edit: If you are feeling so downright, check some of the signatures of the folks in this forum, I'm sure you'll find one who got a CO assignment with no docs requested within 10 minutes into your search. Some of them have got grants by now.


So you received the same part as I did and then you were asked to provide more docs? Or you received two different mails? the first one is same like mine just to notify your application has been allocated?


----------



## wolfskin

Evan82 said:


> in immi account, sure that's the way it should, until it goes to "outcome finalized". As for the medicals, it goes through "assessment in progress" or something like that, when DIBP's medical consultants have a look at the medicals... after that it goes to "clearance provided". Hope that's how your medicals look.


That's true - "Health clearance provided – no action required(XXXXXXX).
Thanks...


----------



## Evan82

Unswer said:


> So you received the same part as I did and then you were asked to provide more docs? Or you received two different mails? the first one is same like mine just to notify your application has been allocated?


So you received the same part as I did and then you were asked to provide more docs?--> yes one mail... No two mails... One mail saying CO has been allocated for processing and that I need to submit the listed docs...


----------



## Unswer

wolfskin said:


> That's true - "Health clearance provided – no action required(XXXXXXX).
> Thanks...


Hello mate I have same status in my ImmiAccount does it mean I don't need further medical check required by CO?


----------



## ravian720

Unswer said:


> Hello mate I have same status in my ImmiAccount does it mean I don't need further medical check required by CO?


Yes your medical is cleared ... 

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## Unswer

ravian720 said:


> Yes your medical is cleared ...
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


Thank you Ravian. 'clear' means my medical result is all good, right?


----------



## Unswer

Evan82 said:


> So you received the same part as I did and then you were asked to provide more docs?--> yes one mail... No two mails... One mail saying CO has been allocated for processing and that I need to submit the listed docs...


Thank you nice man! May you be granted soon!


----------



## Umas

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi Umas,
> Thanks for the input.
> Yes, i can see the Submitted On' date against my visa application..so i guess i am fine..
> 
> just to confirm, there is nothing i have to do after i finished uploading my doc?
> Except waiting for CO and later stuff..right?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes .. upload all your document and wait for CO allocation .. In the present trend ... which usually happens in 1-2 weeks


----------



## KeeDa

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just want to ask question..
> I have already lodged my application and uploaded few docs..
> One thing that is confusing me is that, now when i log into my immi account i can see my application and and just below that there is a button "Submit Application"..i am quiet not sure what that means..i have already lodged and paid the fee..
> 
> and at the right hand side there are three options from where i go to view my application and can upload the doc..
> 
> Do i have to submit my application again after uploading all my docs?
> or in this stage do i have to do anything else expect keep uploading my doc?
> 
> Thanks in advance..





Umas said:


> I think this button is applicable only for the application that are saved (as draft not yet submitted) ....
> 
> As long as you are able to see 'Submitted On' date against your visa application .. no worries I feel. upload your docs.
> 
> seniors ..please clarify further.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Correct. The Submit button does nothing for us PR applicants. You can try clicking it. It will give you an error message saying the application is already submitted.



redspark123 said:


> I have submitted form 1023(My daughters date of birth was incorrectly written). When i asked my agent they told that it will corrected only when I get the grant(i don't know is it a correct information).
> Today when I check I can see that the DOB of my daughter is corrected. So hope something is happening behind the scene...
> 
> Any thoughts?


Your agent is wrong. These forms that we submit indeed are processed- from what I know- by another team (skilled.support team).



wolfskin said:


> This one is confusing me. Everything is done from my side / fulfilled CO request even, now the status for my application in immi is "assessment in progress". This is how it should be right ?


Yes, this is the correct status for you. It may either go back to _Information requested_ if CO asks for anything else, or to _Finalised_ when the visa is granted.



haisergeant said:


> I think in some cases (direct grant cases where applicants uploaded all documents), the status in IMMI Account change from "Application received" straight to "Application finalised", without any mail from CO or Assessment Commence.
> 
> As far as I can remember, I saw at least one case for this.


Yes, this is correct and also unofficially known as a case with a 'direct grant'.



Unswer said:


> Hello mate I have same status in my ImmiAccount does it mean I don't need further medical check required by CO?


The words "provided" and "finalised" mean that you are cleared wrt medicals. Make sure this is how it reads for each person in your application.


----------



## Unswer

KeeDa said:


> Yes, this is correct and also unofficially known as a case with a 'direct grant'.
> 
> 
> The words "provided" and "finalised" mean that you are cleared wrt medicals. Make sure this is how it reads for each person in your application.


Thank you kedda for your reply. 

1. I received the IMMI Assessment Commence letter today but it was neither a direct grant nor any docs required. It shows: 

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
been allocated for processing
This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required. 

Is there any problem in my case?

2. My health assessment has been cleared. So 'cleared' means it is over and the result has no negative concerns right?

Thank you mate.


----------



## KeeDa

Unswer said:


> Thank you kedda for your reply.
> 
> 1. I received the IMMI Assessment Commence letter today but it was neither a direct grant nor any docs required. It shows:
> 
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> been allocated for processing
> This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.
> 
> Is there any problem in my case?
> 
> 2. My health assessment has been cleared. So 'cleared' means it is over and the result has no negative concerns right?
> 
> Thank you mate.


1. Some, or rather very few people do receive such an email. The reasons behind it remain a mystery. Some say you get it if you had called them earlier (before CO allocation) to know about the status- just so as to update you that a CO has now been allocated. But, this too has been proven wrong in case of forum member Nostalgia Nut. So, it seems there isn't any convincing answer/ reason about why some get this email. It however should not be a cause for concern. It just means that they (or their system) decided to inform you that your file has been allocated to a processing officer.

2. Right. No health related concerns and it is all good.


----------



## diogosgp

Evan82 said:


> diogosgp said:
> 
> 
> 
> My application is assessment in progress. What I meant was that after medicals my application status says that. That is normal right?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, you are spot on... in that case, welcome to the swathe of patient waiters club (for the grant)
Click to expand...

Thank you. I guess. Lol


----------



## milcah

KeeDa said:


> 1. Some, or rather very few people do receive such an email. The reasons behind it remain a mystery. Some say you get it if you had called them earlier (before CO allocation) to know about the status- just so as to update you that a CO has now been allocated. But, this too has been proven wrong in case of forum member Nostalgia Nut. So, it seems there isn't any convincing answer/ reason about why some get this email. It however should not be a cause for concern. It just means that they (or their system) decided to inform you that your file has been allocated to a processing officer.
> 
> 2. Right. No health related concerns and it is all good.




Could you please breif on what actually happened with nostalgia nut?


----------



## dristipandey

Hello,
I filed eoi on 20 jan 2016 for 189 as electrical engineer and received invitation next day , 21 jan 2016. I got positive skilled assesment only for my bachelor?s degree and and not my masters degree.Therefore I had mentioned only my bachelors degree on eoi. Now i want to know whether i can proceed further with my visa application, as I havent mentioned my masters degree in eoi as it was not comparable to aus qualification framework, and engineer australia didnt recognize my masters degree. I was claiming points for my bachelors degree only. I have only 60 days to decide , anyone plz suggest me if you have any idea regarding this matter.


----------



## rrc123

Hi Friends
I am preparing to lodge visa application, received invitation for 189 today,
can you pls confirm about payment method, DIBP accepts only credit card right?
my credit card limit is not enough to may visa fee and I have funds in my savings account. 
what is the best way to proceed?
will DIBP accepts prepaid cards also?

Please advice.

Thanks!!


----------



## KeeDa

milcah said:


> Could you please breif on what actually happened with nostalgia nut?


I meant he had not called DIBP at anytime to check on his visa processing status (or for anything else for that matter) and still he had received that visa-processing-commencement email.


----------



## KeeDa

dristipandey said:


> Hello,
> I filed eoi on 20 jan 2016 for 189 as electrical engineer and received invitation next day , 21 jan 2016. I got positive skilled assesment only for my bachelor?s degree and and not my masters degree.Therefore I had mentioned only my bachelors degree on eoi. Now i want to know whether i can proceed further with my visa application, as I havent mentioned my masters degree in eoi as it was not comparable to aus qualification framework, and engineer australia didnt recognize my masters degree. I was claiming points for my bachelors degree only. I have only 60 days to decide , anyone plz suggest me if you have any idea regarding this matter.


Go ahead with the visa application. Your EOI data will be copied as-is into your visa application, but will be editable. You can now (at visa stage) add a new record in that education table for your masters.


----------



## KeeDa

rrc123 said:


> Hi Friends
> I am preparing to lodge visa application, received invitation for 189 today,
> can you pls confirm about payment method, DIBP accepts only credit card right?
> my credit card limit is not enough to may visa fee and I have funds in my savings account.
> what is the best way to proceed?
> will DIBP accepts prepaid cards also?
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks!!


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html


----------



## milcah

KeeDa said:


> I meant he had not called DIBP at anytime to check on his visa processing status (or for anything else for that matter) and still he had received that visa-processing-commencement email.


yes thats the same case with me..
I lodged on 30th nov 2015.
Recieved that same commencement mail on 16th dec 2015.

Today i made my first call to DIBP, and they said that i can expect any updates by next month only.


----------



## krish4aus

Hi Friends,

I have a clarification on IED , can someone help on the below query.

I need to get PCC from 3 countries, I have got from 1 country (10/12/2015)where I stayed for 2 years.
I'm yet to get PCC from India which I plan to do in sync with my medicals early next month.

What will be my IED? Will it be 10/12/2015 or first week on Feb (my Indian PCC or medical whichever comes first)


----------



## andreyx108b

rrc123 said:


> Hi Friends I am preparing to lodge visa application, received invitation for 189 today, can you pls confirm about payment method, DIBP accepts only credit card right? my credit card limit is not enough to may visa fee and I have funds in my savings account. what is the best way to proceed? will DIBP accepts prepaid cards also? Please advice. Thanks!!


I paid via debit card, i called the bank and lifted limit to the amount for 24 hours for transactions from DIBP.


----------



## andreyx108b

krish4aus said:


> Hi Friends, I have a clarification on IED , can someone help on the below query. I need to get PCC from 3 countries, I have got from 1 country (10/12/2015)where I stayed for 2 years. I'm yet to get PCC from India which I plan to do in sync with my medicals early next month. What will be my IED? Will it be 10/12/2015 or first week on Feb (my Indian PCC or medical whichever comes first)


10/12/2015. 

My is like this.


----------



## jewelthief

Does anybody know that how much time (roughly) it takes for DIBP to obtain PCC of a foreign country on an applicants behalf?


----------



## indergreat

Kat272 said:


> What a feeling it is to find the grant in your mailbox. Woohooo. My timeline is in my signature if it helps anyone. Good luck to everyone else in this forum. Reading it every day kept me alive I guess


Congratz mate .... best of luck for future ...


----------



## andreyx108b

jewelthief said:


> Does anybody know that how much time (roughly) it takes for DIBP to obtain PCC of a foreign country on an applicants behalf?


Do they actually do it? For what country?


----------



## jewelthief

andreyx108b said:


> Do they actually do it? For what country?


My wife stayed in Mexico for 2 years. Despite trying hard, we were not able to get Mexican PCC. CO told me that DIBP can attempt to obtain it on my wife's behalf and asked for further details.


----------



## andreyx108b

jewelthief said:


> My wife stayed in Mexico for 2 years. Despite trying hard, we were not able to get Mexican PCC. CO told me that DIBP can attempt to obtain it on my wife's behalf and asked for further details.


Oh, ok, well i was never aware of this - so cant tell how long it may take.


----------



## xehny

Hey mates!
Could someone assist me here as what should I select as 'Document Type' from the drop down menu (Picture Attached) when uploading Experience Letter (showing Employment Dates, Duties performed etc)?
Thanks!


----------



## krish4aus

andreyx108b said:


> 10/12/2015.
> 
> My is like this.


Thanks Andy , so to reconfirm the PCC for country of your current residence was not considered for IED and PCC which was dated first was only considered.


----------



## andreyx108b

krish4aus said:


> Thanks Andy , so to reconfirm the PCC for country of your current residence was not considered for IED and PCC which was dated first was only considered.


In my case First PCC was from a country where i dont live any longer - but its 1st PCC i received. After that i did the medicals, then PCC from current country.


----------



## amit7gupta

All,

I have got the GOLDEN mail today morning with the grant letters for My Wife, Son and Me. I have been a silent spectator throughout in this group but various discussions and threads has really helped me to clear my doubts silently over last few months. I applied for 189 Visa through MARA agent and here were the time lines for me.

Amit Gupta
Current Location: Hyderabad
ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer) 
ACS Applied: 27/Aug/2015
ACS Completed: 04/Sept/2015
PTE Exam: 08/Sept/2015 (L:76, R:78, S:80, W:86, Overall:80)
EOI (189) Submitted: 10/Sept/2015 (65 Points)
Invitation: 23/Oct/2015
Visa Lodged: 04/Nov/2015
PCC: 10/Nov/2015
Medicals: 12/Nov/2015
CO First Contact: 20/Nov/2015 (Asked for Health Undertaking & Roles and Responsibility Declaration for All Employments)
Responded to CO Query: 1/Dec/2015
Grant: 22/Jan/2016 
First Entry Date: 17/May/2016

Note:
1. I claimed 65 Pointed (Age: 25 Points, English Language Ability: 10 Points, Education: 15 Points, Experience: 15 Points)
2. No Employment Verification was done
3. Didn't receive any call from embassy

I wish everyone a speedy grant and all the best for future endeavours.

Regards,
Amit Gupta


----------



## andreyx108b

amit7gupta said:


> All, I have got the GOLDEN mail today morning with the grant letters for My Wife, Son and Me. I have been a silent spectator throughout in this group but various discussions and threads has really helped me to clear my doubts silently over last few months. I applied for 189 Visa through MARA agent and here were the time lines for me. Amit Gupta Current Location: Hyderabad ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer) ACS Applied: 27/Aug/2015 ACS Completed: 04/Sept/2015 PTE Exam: 08/Sept/2015 (L:76, R:78, S:80, W:86, Overall:80) EOI (189) Submitted: 10/Sept/2015 (65 Points) Invitation: 23/Oct/2015 Visa Lodged: 04/Nov/2015 PCC: 10/Nov/2015 Medicals: 12/Nov/2015 CO First Contact: 20/Nov/2015 (Asked for Health Undertaking & Roles and Responsibility Declaration for All Employments) Responded to CO Query: 1/Dec/2015 Grant: 22/Jan/2016 First Entry Date: 17/May/2016 Note: 1. I claimed 65 Pointed (Age: 25 Points, English Language Ability: 10 Points, Education: 15 Points, Experience: 15 Points) 2. No Employment Verification was done 3. Didn't receive any call from embassy I wish everyone a speedy grant and all the best for future endeavours. Regards, Amit Gupta


Congrats!)) good luck!)


----------



## Unswer

KeeDa said:


> 1. Some, or rather very few people do receive such an email. The reasons behind it remain a mystery. Some say you get it if you had called them earlier (before CO allocation) to know about the status- just so as to update you that a CO has now been allocated. But, this too has been proven wrong in case of forum member Nostalgia Nut. So, it seems there isn't any convincing answer/ reason about why some get this email. It however should not be a cause for concern. It just means that they (or their system) decided to inform you that your file has been allocated to a processing officer.
> 
> 2. Right. No health related concerns and it is all good.


Thank you for your reply, mate. I found another link appeared below 'view health assessment' in my ImmiAccount, and Form 1221 was required but this form has actually been uploaded beforehand. I don't know why this situation happened. The status of my application is still 'Application Received'.


----------



## krish4aus

amit7gupta said:


> All,
> 
> I have got the GOLDEN mail today morning with the grant letters for My Wife, Son and Me. I have been a silent spectator throughout in this group but various discussions and threads has really helped me to clear my doubts silently over last few months. I applied for 189 Visa through MARA agent and here were the time lines for me.
> 
> Amit Gupta
> Current Location: Hyderabad
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS Applied: 27/Aug/2015
> ACS Completed: 04/Sept/2015
> PTE Exam: 08/Sept/2015 (L:76, R:78, S:80, W:86, Overall:80)
> EOI (189) Submitted: 10/Sept/2015 (65 Points)
> Invitation: 23/Oct/2015
> Visa Lodged: 04/Nov/2015
> PCC: 10/Nov/2015
> Medicals: 12/Nov/2015
> CO First Contact: 20/Nov/2015 (Asked for Health Undertaking & Roles and Responsibility Declaration for All Employments)
> Responded to CO Query: 1/Dec/2015
> Grant: 22/Jan/2016
> First Entry Date: 17/May/2016
> 
> Note:
> 1. I claimed 65 Pointed (Age: 25 Points, English Language Ability: 10 Points, Education: 15 Points, Experience: 15 Points)
> 2. No Employment Verification was done
> 3. Didn't receive any call from embassy
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant and all the best for future endeavours.
> 
> Regards,
> Amit Gupta


Congratulations Amit!! 

Just a question on your IED, you have done your PCC/Medical in November 2015 but your IED shows May 2016.


----------



## jewelthief

amit7gupta said:


> All,
> 
> I have got the GOLDEN mail today morning with the grant letters for My Wife, Son and Me. I have been a silent spectator throughout in this group but various discussions and threads has really helped me to clear my doubts silently over last few months. I applied for 189 Visa through MARA agent and here were the time lines for me.
> 
> Amit Gupta
> Current Location: Hyderabad
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS Applied: 27/Aug/2015
> ACS Completed: 04/Sept/2015
> PTE Exam: 08/Sept/2015 (L:76, R:78, S:80, W:86, Overall:80)
> EOI (189) Submitted: 10/Sept/2015 (65 Points)
> Invitation: 23/Oct/2015
> Visa Lodged: 04/Nov/2015
> PCC: 10/Nov/2015
> Medicals: 12/Nov/2015
> CO First Contact: 20/Nov/2015 (Asked for Health Undertaking & Roles and Responsibility Declaration for All Employments)
> Responded to CO Query: 1/Dec/2015
> Grant: 22/Jan/2016
> First Entry Date: 17/May/2016
> 
> Note:
> 1. I claimed 65 Pointed (Age: 25 Points, English Language Ability: 10 Points, Education: 15 Points, Experience: 15 Points)
> 2. No Employment Verification was done
> 3. Didn't receive any call from embassy
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant and all the best for future endeavours.
> 
> Regards,
> Amit Gupta


What is subject of GOLDEN email? I mean I am just curious. I hope I get it soon.


----------



## xehny

xehny said:


> Hey mates!
> Could someone assist me here as what should I select as 'Document Type' from the drop down menu (Picture Attached) when uploading Experience Letter (showing Employment Dates, Duties performed etc)?
> Thanks!


Anyone Please?


----------



## ScotDownUnder

xehny said:


> Anyone Please?


Work Reference


----------



## gaus

amit7gupta said:


> All,
> 
> I have got the GOLDEN mail today morning with the grant letters for My Wife, Son and Me. I have been a silent spectator throughout in this group but various discussions and threads has really helped me to clear my doubts silently over last few months. I applied for 189 Visa through MARA agent and here were the time lines for me.
> 
> Amit Gupta
> Current Location: Hyderabad
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS Applied: 27/Aug/2015
> ACS Completed: 04/Sept/2015
> PTE Exam: 08/Sept/2015 (L:76, R:78, S:80, W:86, Overall:80)
> EOI (189) Submitted: 10/Sept/2015 (65 Points)
> Invitation: 23/Oct/2015
> Visa Lodged: 04/Nov/2015
> PCC: 10/Nov/2015
> Medicals: 12/Nov/2015
> CO First Contact: 20/Nov/2015 (Asked for Health Undertaking & Roles and Responsibility Declaration for All Employments)
> Responded to CO Query: 1/Dec/2015
> Grant: 22/Jan/2016
> First Entry Date: 17/May/2016
> 
> Note:
> 1. I claimed 65 Pointed (Age: 25 Points, English Language Ability: 10 Points, Education: 15 Points, Experience: 15 Points)
> 2. No Employment Verification was done
> 3. Didn't receive any call from embassy
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant and all the best for future endeavours.
> 
> Regards,
> Amit Gupta


Hearty Congratulations! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## redspark123

amit7gupta said:


> All,
> 
> I have got the GOLDEN mail today morning with the grant letters for My Wife, Son and Me. I have been a silent spectator throughout in this group but various discussions and threads has really helped me to clear my doubts silently over last few months. I applied for 189 Visa through MARA agent and here were the time lines for me.
> 
> Amit Gupta
> Current Location: Hyderabad
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS Applied: 27/Aug/2015
> ACS Completed: 04/Sept/2015
> PTE Exam: 08/Sept/2015 (L:76, R:78, S:80, W:86, Overall:80)
> EOI (189) Submitted: 10/Sept/2015 (65 Points)
> Invitation: 23/Oct/2015
> Visa Lodged: 04/Nov/2015
> PCC: 10/Nov/2015
> Medicals: 12/Nov/2015
> CO First Contact: 20/Nov/2015 (Asked for Health Undertaking & Roles and Responsibility Declaration for All Employments)
> Responded to CO Query: 1/Dec/2015
> Grant: 22/Jan/2016
> First Entry Date: 17/May/2016
> 
> Note:
> 1. I claimed 65 Pointed (Age: 25 Points, English Language Ability: 10 Points, Education: 15 Points, Experience: 15 Points)
> 2. No Employment Verification was done
> 3. Didn't receive any call from embassy
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant and all the best for future endeavours.
> 
> Regards,
> Amit Gupta


Congrats Amit..
Why the IED is on May??


----------



## wolfskin

amit7gupta said:


> All,
> 
> I have got the GOLDEN mail today morning with the grant letters for My Wife, Son and Me.
> Regards,
> Amit Gupta


Many Many Congratulations Amit .... lane:
Enjoy this Friday evening . Good Luck for future.


----------



## MavyWills

jewelthief said:


> What is subject of GOLDEN email? I mean I am just curious. I hope I get it soon.



1)SkillSelect
Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed - Dear XXXXXX 

2)auto-letter-generator
BXXX15/XXXXX - XXXXXXX - Surname, Name - IMMI Grant Notification - This email regarding your application is automatically generated. 

For each applicant involved there is a separate email


----------



## Umas

amit7gupta said:


> All,
> 
> I have got the GOLDEN mail today morning with the grant letters for My Wife, Son and Me. I have been a silent spectator throughout in this group but various discussions and threads has really helped me to clear my doubts silently over last few months. I applied for 189 Visa through MARA agent and here were the time lines for me.
> 
> Amit Gupta
> Current Location: Hyderabad
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS Applied: 27/Aug/2015
> ACS Completed: 04/Sept/2015
> PTE Exam: 08/Sept/2015 (L:76, R:78, S:80, W:86, Overall:80)
> EOI (189) Submitted: 10/Sept/2015 (65 Points)
> Invitation: 23/Oct/2015
> Visa Lodged: 04/Nov/2015
> PCC: 10/Nov/2015
> Medicals: 12/Nov/2015
> CO First Contact: 20/Nov/2015 (Asked for Health Undertaking & Roles and Responsibility Declaration for All Employments)
> Responded to CO Query: 1/Dec/2015
> Grant: 22/Jan/2016
> First Entry Date: 17/May/2016
> 
> Note:
> 1. I claimed 65 Pointed (Age: 25 Points, English Language Ability: 10 Points, Education: 15 Points, Experience: 15 Points)
> 2. No Employment Verification was done
> 3. Didn't receive any call from embassy
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant and all the best for future endeavours.
> 
> Regards,
> Amit Gupta


Congrats Amit ... 

Just curious to know ..you had mentioned that on 20 Nov co asked roles and responsibilities declarations for all employement ... 

You did not unloaded them when you lodged visa? Other is about your IED .. How come it is May 2016 ..though pcc is in NOV 

Thanks 
Umas


----------



## imminz

Congrats to everyone who got the grants.

Guys I have a quick question I applied the visa on 30th October. Now I marked the field "has any application lived abroad " as NO. My wife lived in France for 10 months on first visit and 2 -3 months in second visit back in 1992 when she was just 6 years old. Since, this was not on top of my head it clearly skipped my mind while I was filing the application. Today, we were discussing something and it just came to my attention. I just wanted your advise as what to do on this stage. Please let me know. thanks


----------



## Yograj

amit7gupta said:


> All,
> 
> I have got the GOLDEN mail today morning with the grant letters for My Wife, Son and Me. I have been a silent spectator throughout in this group but various discussions and threads has really helped me to clear my doubts silently over last few months. I applied for 189 Visa through MARA agent and here were the time lines for me.
> 
> Amit Gupta
> Current Location: Hyderabad
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS Applied: 27/Aug/2015
> ACS Completed: 04/Sept/2015
> PTE Exam: 08/Sept/2015 (L:76, R:78, S:80, W:86, Overall:80)
> EOI (189) Submitted: 10/Sept/2015 (65 Points)
> Invitation: 23/Oct/2015
> Visa Lodged: 04/Nov/2015
> PCC: 10/Nov/2015
> Medicals: 12/Nov/2015
> CO First Contact: 20/Nov/2015 (Asked for Health Undertaking & Roles and Responsibility Declaration for All Employments)
> Responded to CO Query: 1/Dec/2015
> Grant: 22/Jan/2016
> First Entry Date: 17/May/2016
> 
> Note:
> 1. I claimed 65 Pointed (Age: 25 Points, English Language Ability: 10 Points, Education: 15 Points, Experience: 15 Points)
> 2. No Employment Verification was done
> 3. Didn't receive any call from embassy
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant and all the best for future endeavours.
> 
> Regards,
> Amit Gupta


Congratulation frd!!


----------



## Ktoda

amit7gupta said:


> All,
> 
> I have got the GOLDEN mail today morning with the grant letters for My Wife, Son and Me. I have been a silent spectator throughout in this group but various discussions and threads has really helped me to clear my doubts silently over last few months. I applied for 189 Visa through MARA agent and here were the time lines for me.
> 
> Amit Gupta
> Current Location: Hyderabad
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS Applied: 27/Aug/2015
> ACS Completed: 04/Sept/2015
> PTE Exam: 08/Sept/2015 (L:76, R:78, S:80, W:86, Overall:80)
> EOI (189) Submitted: 10/Sept/2015 (65 Points)
> Invitation: 23/Oct/2015
> Visa Lodged: 04/Nov/2015
> PCC: 10/Nov/2015
> Medicals: 12/Nov/2015
> CO First Contact: 20/Nov/2015 (Asked for Health Undertaking & Roles and Responsibility Declaration for All Employments)
> Responded to CO Query: 1/Dec/2015
> Grant: 22/Jan/2016
> First Entry Date: 17/May/2016
> 
> Note:
> 1. I claimed 65 Pointed (Age: 25 Points, English Language Ability: 10 Points, Education: 15 Points, Experience: 15 Points)
> 2. No Employment Verification was done
> 3. Didn't receive any call from embassy
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant and all the best for future endeavours.
> 
> Regards,
> Amit Gupta


Hi Amit

Congratulations on getting the wings. lane:lane:lane: 
All the best for your next steps


----------



## Amlan

naga_me87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I want to tell you something.
> 
> Few days back someone asked that if we upload any docs to immi account will it delay the process by another 28 days ?
> 
> I was quite not sure to answer then, but yesterday I uploaded few docs but still I got the grant today. I also checked the status after upload, My last "updated date" did not change and it remained same as Dec 9th 2015 (CO contacted date)
> 
> 
> You might be wondering what did I upload after 44 days of CO contact ? I read a post in this forum about EMed client where we can download our Medical Completion report. So I though let me download & upload it to my immi account.
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> 
> Actually speaking we need not do this as our medicals will be sent to DIBP electronically but I just did it hoping that It might alert my CO about medical completion.
> 
> Hope it helps you as well  Please do not blame me if it does't.


Hi naga_me87,

Under 'Evidence of Health', there are 4 categories - Form 815 health undertaking, Health waiver submission, Letter/Statement - Hospital and Others. Which one of these did you use to upload the file from https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient?

Regards,
Amlan


----------



## andreyx108b

imminz said:


> Congrats to everyone who got the grants. Guys I have a quick question I applied the visa on 30th October. Now I marked the field "has any application lived abroad " as NO. My wife lived in France for 10 months on first visit and 2 -3 months in second visit back in 1992 when she was just 6 years old. Since, this was not on top of my head it clearly skipped my mind while I was filing the application. Today, we were discussing something and it just came to my attention. I just wanted your advise as what to do on this stage. Please let me know. thanks


As she was under 16 - it will not matter much.

However, if you do worry about it, you can update CO about it via immiaccount by clicking update us.


----------



## himanshu181in

Hi guys,
I have applied VISA 189 on 9th Jan 2016, have uploaded PCC, AFP, Form80, 1221 and other documents. Accidentally forgot to upload the proof of professional year. 
Yesterday got email from case officer requesting to upload proof of Professional Year, I did upload within 5 minutes and have replied saying its been uploaded to immi account

Do you guys know how long will case officer take to check my file again??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

himanshu181in said:


> Hi guys,
> I have applied VISA 189 on 9th Jan 2016, have uploaded PCC, AFP, Form80, 1221 and other documents. Accidentally forgot to upload the proof of professional year.
> Yesterday got email from case officer requesting to upload proof of Professional Year, I did upload within 5 minutes and have replied saying its been uploaded to immi account
> 
> Do you guys know how long will case officer take to check my file again??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After the information is requested the time frame given to provide the requested document is 28 days which is the review period. Possibile that The CO might look into your file earlier as well if not then have to wait for 28 days


----------



## naga_me87

Amlan said:


> Hi naga_me87,
> 
> Under 'Evidence of Health', there are 4 categories - Form 815 health undertaking, Health waiver submission, Letter/Statement - Hospital and Others. Which one of these did you use to upload the file from https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient?
> 
> Regards,
> Amlan


I uploaded under "Letter/ statement Hospital"


----------



## Amlan

naga_me87 said:


> I uploaded under "Letter/ statement Hospital"


Thanks, naga_me87. Will do the same.


----------



## haisergeant

I thought this morning will be the same like every morning in regular day.

However, when I waked up to take care of my kids, I noticed that there are a great number of mails in inbox, since when I went to bed, there was none of them. And yayyy, I got grants for my wife, 2 of my sons and me. Really really surprising since I am expecting I have to wait 2-3 months for this.

Thank you everyone in this forum, your words really helpful, thank Keeda, Jenten and a great number of people who anonymously helped me. I hope you will got your grants soon.

My timeline below:
- 1/2014: got positive ACS, but fail the first attempt with IELTS (Overall 5.5)
- 9/2015: clear PTE with overall 73 (after 12 failed IELTS test (7.5 overall but lack of 0.5 in speaking), and 3 attempts in PTE just to be familiar with the test)
- wait 2 months but not get invitation
- 30/10/2015, reassess ACS since it's going to expire in 01/2016. Got more years of experience and EOI points increase to 65.
- 06/11/2015: got my invitation (yay)
- 06/12/2015: medicals
- 18/12/2015: my wife cleared IELTS
- 23/12/2015: lodge visa application and begin to upload documents
- 28/12/2015: finish upload all documents
- 23/01/2016: got the GOLDEN mail (direct grant from GSM Brisbane)

IED: 07/12/2016

Really really happy, one of the best gifts in new year for my family.

Any question, I am willing to answer


----------



## Amlan

haisergeant said:


> I thought this morning will be the same like every morning in regular day.
> 
> However, when I waked up to take care of my kids, I noticed that there are a great number of mails in inbox, since when I went to bed, there was none of them. And yayyy, I got grants for my wife, 2 of my sons and me. Really really surprising since I am expecting I have to wait 2-3 months for this.
> 
> Thank you everyone in this forum, your words really helpful, thank Keeda, Jenten and a great number of people who anonymously helped me. I hope you will got your grants soon.
> 
> My timeline below:
> - 1/2014: got positive ACS, but fail the first attempt with IELTS (Overall 5.5)
> - 9/2015: clear PTE with overall 73 (after 12 failed IELTS test (7.5 overall but lack of 0.5 in speaking), and 3 attempts in PTE just to be familiar with the test)
> - wait 2 months but not get invitation
> - 30/10/2015, reassess ACS since it's going to expire in 01/2016. Got more years of experience and EOI points increase to 65.
> - 06/11/2015: got my invitation (yay)
> - 06/12/2015: medicals
> - 18/12/2015: my wife cleared IELTS
> - 23/12/2015: lodge visa application and begin to upload documents
> - 28/12/2015: finish upload all documents
> - 23/01/2016: got the GOLDEN mail (direct grant from GSM Brisbane)
> 
> IED: 07/12/2016
> 
> Really really happy, one of the best gifts in new year for my family.
> 
> Any question, I am willing to answer


Congratulations!! Seriously is an awesome way to start the new year.

Your timeline is similar to mine. I lodged the visa application on 20/12 and all documents and medical completed on 28/12. Hoping for a grant soon.  

Have you lodged under 261313 code?


----------



## haisergeant

Amlan said:


> Congratulations!! Seriously is an awesome way to start the new year.
> 
> Your timeline is similar to mine. I lodged the visa application on 20/12 and all documents and medical completed on 28/12. Hoping for a grant soon.
> 
> Have you lodged under 261313 code?


Yes, I lodged under 261313, with 65 points (age 30 + degree 15 + english 10 + experience 10). lodged with 3 dependents (my wife and 2 sons)

I think your grant is very close, wish you have your grant soon.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

haisergeant said:


> I thought this morning will be the same like every morning in regular day.
> 
> However, when I waked up to take care of my kids, I noticed that there are a great number of mails in inbox, since when I went to bed, there was none of them. And yayyy, I got grants for my wife, 2 of my sons and me. Really really surprising since I am expecting I have to wait 2-3 months for this.
> 
> Thank you everyone in this forum, your words really helpful, thank Keeda, Jenten and a great number of people who anonymously helped me. I hope you will got your grants soon.
> 
> My timeline below:
> - 1/2014: got positive ACS, but fail the first attempt with IELTS (Overall 5.5)
> - 9/2015: clear PTE with overall 73 (after 12 failed IELTS test (7.5 overall but lack of 0.5 in speaking), and 3 attempts in PTE just to be familiar with the test)
> - wait 2 months but not get invitation
> - 30/10/2015, reassess ACS since it's going to expire in 01/2016. Got more years of experience and EOI points increase to 65.
> - 06/11/2015: got my invitation (yay)
> - 06/12/2015: medicals
> - 18/12/2015: my wife cleared IELTS
> - 23/12/2015: lodge visa application and begin to upload documents
> - 28/12/2015: finish upload all documents
> - 23/01/2016: got the GOLDEN mail (direct grant from GSM Brisbane)
> 
> IED: 07/12/2016
> 
> Really really happy, one of the best gifts in new year for my family.
> 
> Any question, I am willing to answer



Congratulations and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Congratulations!)



haisergeant said:


> I thought this morning will be the same like every morning in regular day. However, when I waked up to take care of my kids, I noticed that there are a great number of mails in inbox, since when I went to bed, there was none of them. And yayyy, I got grants for my wife, 2 of my sons and me. Really really surprising since I am expecting I have to wait 2-3 months for this. Thank you everyone in this forum, your words really helpful, thank Keeda, Jenten and a great number of people who anonymously helped me. I hope you will got your grants soon. My timeline below: - 1/2014: got positive ACS, but fail the first attempt with IELTS (Overall 5.5) - 9/2015: clear PTE with overall 73 (after 12 failed IELTS test (7.5 overall but lack of 0.5 in speaking), and 3 attempts in PTE just to be familiar with the test) - wait 2 months but not get invitation - 30/10/2015, reassess ACS since it's going to expire in 01/2016. Got more years of experience and EOI points increase to 65. - 06/11/2015: got my invitation (yay) - 06/12/2015: medicals - 18/12/2015: my wife cleared IELTS - 23/12/2015: lodge visa application and begin to upload documents - 28/12/2015: finish upload all documents - 23/01/2016: got the GOLDEN mail (direct grant from GSM Brisbane) IED: 07/12/2016 Really really happy, one of the best gifts in new year for my family. Any question, I am willing to answer


----------



## gaus

haisergeant said:


> I thought this morning will be the same like every morning in regular day.
> 
> However, when I waked up to take care of my kids, I noticed that there are a great number of mails in inbox, since when I went to bed, there was none of them. And yayyy, I got grants for my wife, 2 of my sons and me. Really really surprising since I am expecting I have to wait 2-3 months for this.
> 
> Thank you everyone in this forum, your words really helpful, thank Keeda, Jenten and a great number of people who anonymously helped me. I hope you will got your grants soon.
> 
> My timeline below:
> - 1/2014: got positive ACS, but fail the first attempt with IELTS (Overall 5.5)
> - 9/2015: clear PTE with overall 73 (after 12 failed IELTS test (7.5 overall but lack of 0.5 in speaking), and 3 attempts in PTE just to be familiar with the test)
> - wait 2 months but not get invitation
> - 30/10/2015, reassess ACS since it's going to expire in 01/2016. Got more years of experience and EOI points increase to 65.
> - 06/11/2015: got my invitation (yay)
> - 06/12/2015: medicals
> - 18/12/2015: my wife cleared IELTS
> - 23/12/2015: lodge visa application and begin to upload documents
> - 28/12/2015: finish upload all documents
> - 23/01/2016: got the GOLDEN mail (direct grant from GSM Brisbane)
> 
> IED: 07/12/2016
> 
> Really really happy, one of the best gifts in new year for my family.
> 
> Any question, I am willing to answer


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## deepgill

haisergeant said:


> I thought this morning will be the same like every morning in regular day.
> 
> However, when I waked up to take care of my kids, I noticed that there are a great number of mails in inbox, since when I went to bed, there was none of them. And yayyy, I got grants for my wife, 2 of my sons and me. Really really surprising since I am expecting I have to wait 2-3 months for this.
> 
> Thank you everyone in this forum, your words really helpful, thank Keeda, Jenten and a great number of people who anonymously helped me. I hope you will got your grants soon.
> 
> My timeline below:
> - 1/2014: got positive ACS, but fail the first attempt with IELTS (Overall 5.5)
> - 9/2015: clear PTE with overall 73 (after 12 failed IELTS test (7.5 overall but lack of 0.5 in speaking), and 3 attempts in PTE just to be familiar with the test)
> - wait 2 months but not get invitation
> - 30/10/2015, reassess ACS since it's going to expire in 01/2016. Got more years of experience and EOI points increase to 65.
> - 06/11/2015: got my invitation (yay)
> - 06/12/2015: medicals
> - 18/12/2015: my wife cleared IELTS
> - 23/12/2015: lodge visa application and begin to upload documents
> - 28/12/2015: finish upload all documents
> - 23/01/2016: got the GOLDEN mail (direct grant from GSM Brisbane)
> 
> IED: 07/12/2016
> 
> Really really happy, one of the best gifts in new year for my family.
> 
> Any question, I am willing to answer


Congratulations... Haisergeant. That's a great newz. Enjoy weekend and grant with your family.


----------



## Unswer

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


hi mate. What kind of email did you receive when your CO was allocated? I received an email just showing IMMI Assessment Commence. But it is neither a direct grant nor any documents required. I was confused by this email. Actually I have already uploaded all the docs in advance. Why I received this email instead of being directly granted or asked for more files?


----------



## Unswer

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Congratulations and all the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello mate. What kind of email did you receive when your CO was allocated? I received an email from CO (*<SNIP>Removed personal info.*) just showing IMMI Assessment Commence as below:

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
been allocated for processing
This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.

But it is neither a direct grant nor any documents required. I was confused by this email. Actually I have already uploaded all the docs in advance. Why I received this email instead of being directly granted or asked for more files?


----------



## sameerb

Guys,

After 1 month of visa lodgement, I am assigned a CO today from GSM Brisbane team. (  as per this thread it seems they take too much time to process visa app)

Anyways, I still have to submit the document requested.


----------



## Amlan

sameerberlas said:


> Guys,
> 
> After 1 month of visa lodgement, I am assigned a CO today from GSM Brisbane team. (  as per this thread it seems they take too much time to process visa app)
> 
> Anyways, I still have to submit the document requested.


What documents did the CO ask for?


----------



## Unswer

sameerberlas said:


> Guys,
> 
> After 1 month of visa lodgement, I am assigned a CO today from GSM Brisbane team. (  as per this thread it seems they take too much time to process visa app)
> 
> Anyways, I still have to submit the document requested.


Dont panic, it will be fine? But why did you received email from CO on Saturday? Are they working on weekends?


----------



## Unswer

*hello*



sameerberlas said:


> Guys,
> 
> After 1 month of visa lodgement, I am assigned a CO today from GSM Brisbane team. (  as per this thread it seems they take too much time to process visa app)
> 
> Anyways, I still have to submit the document requested.


hi buddy Don't be panic, it will be fine? But why did you received email from CO on Saturday? Are they working on weekends?


----------



## Unswer

sameerberlas said:


> Guys,
> 
> After 1 month of visa lodgement, I am assigned a CO today from GSM Brisbane team. (  as per this thread it seems they take too much time to process visa app)
> 
> Anyways, I still have to submit the document requested.


Dont panic, it will be fine? But why did you received email from CO on Saturday? Are they working on weekends?

Hello mate. What kind of email did you receive when your CO was allocated? I received an email from CO (*<SNIP>Moderator note: Removed personal information*) just showing IMMI Assessment Commence as below:

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
been allocated for processing
This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.

But it is neither a direct grant nor any documents required. I was confused by this email. Actually I have already uploaded all the docs in advance. Why I received this email instead of being directly granted or asked for more files?


----------



## sameerb

Amlan said:


> What documents did the CO ask for?



They asked for Police clearance cert from Saudi Arabia. I have already applied for it before CO contact but still waiting for it to be issued.


----------



## sameerb

Unswer said:


> Dont panic, it will be fine? But why did you received email from CO on Saturday? Are they working on weekends?
> 
> Hello mate. What kind of email did you receive when your CO was allocated? I received an email from CO (*<SNIP> Moderator note: Removed personal information*) just showing IMMI Assessment Commence as below:
> 
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> been allocated for processing
> This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.
> 
> But it is neither a direct grant nor any documents required. I was confused by this email. Actually I have already uploaded all the docs in advance. Why I received this email instead of being directly granted or asked for more files?


Dear unswer,

Thanks for the support. I have received message from CO officer named VIctoria from GSM Brisbane and document goes like this

Request for more information for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa

Processing your application:
----------------------------------
I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional information. A summary of the information required for each applicant and a more detailed description of each requirement is included in the attached Request Checklist and Detail attachment.

Timeframe for response:
-----------------------------
You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing.
Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.


And Yes, I guess they work on Saturdays as I have even read people saying they got a grant on Saturday. In your case, what I think is even if your all required docs are complete and uploaded in advance, it is not guaranteed that you will get a direct grant. But still a CO officer will be assigned to process it. 

I hope you will get a response quicker than us. As your docs are complete and Adelaide team seems to be working faster than Brisbane.

Good Luck


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Unswer said:


> Hello mate. What kind of email did you receive when your CO was allocated? I received an email from CO *(<SNIP>Removed personal info.)* just showing IMMI Assessment Commence as below:
> 
> 
> 
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> 
> been allocated for processing
> 
> This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is neither a direct grant nor any documents required. I was confused by this email. Actually I have already uploaded all the docs in advance. Why I received this email instead of being directly granted or asked for more files?



Hi Unswer,

When the CO is allocated, you will get an email from [email protected] with a subject similar to this [ BCC201x/xxxxxxx - 214xxxxxx - ABCD, EFGH - IMMI Assessment Commence ], and there would be an attachment with the email with the details of your Visa application.

Cheers,
Vybhav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unswer

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Hi Unswer,
> 
> When the CO is allocated, you will get an email from [email protected] with a subject similar to this [ BCC201x/xxxxxxx - 214xxxxxx - ABCD, EFGH - IMMI Assessment Commence ], and there would be an attachment with the email with the details of your Visa application.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vybhav
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you mate. So you received same email, right? What does it mean? CO is now assessing my application or is there anything that needs to be further checked by CO? I can get only get CO's first name and the position number in this email, which is different with other applicants who could know the full name and team number of CO.


----------



## Unswer

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Hi Unswer,
> 
> When the CO is allocated, you will get an email from [email protected] with a subject similar to this [ BCC201x/xxxxxxx - 214xxxxxx - ABCD, EFGH - IMMI Assessment Commence ], and there would be an attachment with the email with the details of your Visa application.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vybhav
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Thank you mate. I received the email in which IMMI Assessment Commence.pdf was attached. 

So you have received same email, right? What does it mean? 

CO is now assessing my application or is there anything that needs to be further checked by CO? I can get only get CO's first name and the position number in this email, which is different with other applicants who could know the full name and team number of CO.


----------



## Unswer

sameerberlas said:


> Dear unswer,
> 
> Thanks for the support. I have received message from CO officer named VIctoria from GSM Brisbane and document goes like this
> 
> Request for more information for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa
> 
> Processing your application:
> ----------------------------------
> I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional information. A summary of the information required for each applicant and a more detailed description of each requirement is included in the attached Request Checklist and Detail attachment.
> 
> Timeframe for response:
> -----------------------------
> You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing.
> Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
> 
> 
> And Yes, I guess they work on Saturdays as I have even read people saying they got a grant on Saturday. In your case, what I think is even if your all required docs are complete and uploaded in advance, it is not guaranteed that you will get a direct grant. But still a CO officer will be assigned to process it.
> 
> I hope you will get a response quicker than us. As your docs are complete and Adelaide team seems to be working faster than Brisbane.
> 
> Good Luck


Thank you mate.

CO is now assessing my application or is there anything that needs to be further checked by CO? I can get only get CO's first name and the position number in this email, which is different with other applicants who could know the full name and team number of CO.


----------



## sameerb

Unswer said:


> Thank you mate.
> 
> CO is now assessing my application or is there anything that needs to be further checked by CO? I can get only get CO's first name and the position number in this email, which is different with other applicants who could know the full name and team number of CO.


Brother,

I also just got the firstname and position # of my CO officer. I guess you just need to keep checking your application status and mailbox, if there will be anything required CO will ask for it.

In my case since, there was a requirement of additional document (PCC) I received two pdfs. One of them contains the information about CO and that an additional document is required (It doesn't states which document)
Second pdf is the checklist of additional documents required, It states PCC from Saudi.

If you haven't received the 2nd pdf with checklist of additional docs, I think you don't need to do anything but wait for their contact/ decision.


----------



## wolfskin

Unswer said:


> Dont panic, it will be fine? But why did you received email from CO on Saturday? Are they working on weekends?
> CO (*<SNIP>Removed personal info.*) just showing IMMI Assessment Commence as below:


I request you to edit your post ASAP and remove personal details from your post, like CO's name ASAP.


----------



## vikaschandra

Unswer said:


> Thank you mate.
> 
> CO is now assessing my application or is there anything that needs to be further checked by CO? I can get only get CO's first name and the position number in this email, which is different with other applicants who could know the full name and team number of CO.


Hi unswer you and sameers email is different for you your application was picked up by the case officer and he has started to assess it. If he needs further information he will send you notication and your case status will change to "information Required" from "Assessment In Progress"
You still stand a chance of direct grant without request for additional information. 

Whereas with the case of Samer his application already was in "Assessment In Progress" stage and now CO needs additional information hence his application status must have changed to "Information Required" he has 28 days to furnish the information for the CO. 

As per forum rules you should not be disclosing the poaition number of the CO that is breaching the rules by giving out personal info of the CO in public. Please avoid that before a moderator deletes your post and sends you notification mentioning not to do so. 

Best wishes mate.


----------



## Unswer

wolfskin said:


> I request you to edit your post ASAP and remove personal details from your post, like CO's name ASAP.


Sorry I will do that ASAP, pls let me know how can I edit my post after it has been done?


----------



## cozmopravesh

haisergeant said:


> I thought this morning will be the same like every morning in regular day.
> 
> However, when I waked up to take care of my kids, I noticed that there are a great number of mails in inbox, since when I went to bed, there was none of them. And yayyy, I got grants for my wife, 2 of my sons and me. Really really surprising since I am expecting I have to wait 2-3 months for this.
> 
> Thank you everyone in this forum, your words really helpful, thank Keeda, Jenten and a great number of people who anonymously helped me. I hope you will got your grants soon.
> 
> My timeline below:
> - 1/2014: got positive ACS, but fail the first attempt with IELTS (Overall 5.5)
> - 9/2015: clear PTE with overall 73 (after 12 failed IELTS test (7.5 overall but lack of 0.5 in speaking), and 3 attempts in PTE just to be familiar with the test)
> - wait 2 months but not get invitation
> - 30/10/2015, reassess ACS since it's going to expire in 01/2016. Got more years of experience and EOI points increase to 65.
> - 06/11/2015: got my invitation (yay)
> - 06/12/2015: medicals
> - 18/12/2015: my wife cleared IELTS
> - 23/12/2015: lodge visa application and begin to upload documents
> - 28/12/2015: finish upload all documents
> - 23/01/2016: got the GOLDEN mail (direct grant from GSM Brisbane)
> 
> IED: 07/12/2016
> 
> Really really happy, one of the best gifts in new year for my family.
> 
> Any question, I am willing to answer



Wow..... a quick grant for you mate. Many many congrats !!!

I noticed you for last few days being impatient for your grant. It paid off perfectly.

Have a blast my friend lane:


----------



## vikaschandra

Unswer said:


> Sorry I will do that ASAP, pls let me know how can I edit my post after it has been done?


Now the edit option would not be available I presume you can edit tour post within 15 min thereafter it freezes. Neither can you delete the post by yourself it has to be done by a moderator. You can PM "kaju" the moderator and he can do it for you.


----------



## Unswer

vikaschandra said:


> Now the edit option would not be available I presume you can edit tour post within 15 min thereafter it freezes. Neither can you delete the post by yourself it has to be done by a moderator. You can PM "kaju" the moderator and he can do it for you.


Thank you mate. Good luck for ur future.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations |||*



||| Congratulations *haisergeant* and All The Best with Next Steps |||






haisergeant said:


> I thought this morning will be the same like every morning in regular day.
> 
> However, when I waked up to take care of my kids, I noticed that there are a great number of mails in inbox, since when I went to bed, there was none of them. And yayyy, I got grants for my wife, 2 of my sons and me. Really really surprising since I am expecting I have to wait 2-3 months for this.
> 
> Thank you everyone in this forum, your words really helpful, thank Keeda, Jenten and a great number of people who anonymously helped me. I hope you will got your grants soon.
> 
> My timeline below:
> - 1/2014: got positive ACS, but fail the first attempt with IELTS (Overall 5.5)
> - 9/2015: clear PTE with overall 73 (after 12 failed IELTS test (7.5 overall but lack of 0.5 in speaking), and 3 attempts in PTE just to be familiar with the test)
> - wait 2 months but not get invitation
> - 30/10/2015, reassess ACS since it's going to expire in 01/2016. Got more years of experience and EOI points increase to 65.
> - 06/11/2015: got my invitation (yay)
> - 06/12/2015: medicals
> - 18/12/2015: my wife cleared IELTS
> - 23/12/2015: lodge visa application and begin to upload documents
> - 28/12/2015: finish upload all documents
> - 23/01/2016: got the GOLDEN mail (direct grant from GSM Brisbane)
> 
> IED: 07/12/2016
> 
> Really really happy, one of the best gifts in new year for my family.
> 
> Any question, I am willing to answer


----------



## Unswer

vikaschandra said:


> Hi unswer you and sameers email is different for you your application was picked up by the case officer and he has started to assess it. If he needs further information he will send you notication and your case status will change to "information Required" from "Assessment In Progress"
> You still stand a chance of direct grant without request for additional information.
> 
> Whereas with the case of Samer his application already was in "Assessment In Progress" stage and now CO needs additional information hence his application status must have changed to "Information Required" he has 28 days to furnish the information for the CO.
> 
> As per forum rules you should not be disclosing the poaition number of the CO that is breaching the rules by giving out personal info of the CO in public. Please avoid that before a moderator deletes your post and sends you notification mentioning not to do so.
> Best wishes mate.



Thank you soooo much, mate. 

The email I received represents neither a direct grant nor any documents required. I was confused by this email. Actually I have already uploaded all the docs including Form 1221, Form 80, CV, PCC, and Medicals in advance. Does you think whether it is a normal mail when CO is allocated?

My current status is still '*Application Received*', not '*Assessment In Progress*' or '*Information Required*'.

However, at the same time, there is another new tab '*Provide Character Assessment*' below the tab 'View Health Assessment', and the new link provided *a new Form 1221* as below. But I had uploaded this form before CO was allocated. Why does this happen?


----------



## Unswer

*new link appeared*



vikaschandra said:


> Hi unswer you and sameers email is different for you your application was picked up by the case officer and he has started to assess it. If he needs further information he will send you notication and your case status will change to "information Required" from "Assessment In Progress"
> You still stand a chance of direct grant without request for additional information.
> 
> Whereas with the case of Samer his application already was in "Assessment In Progress" stage and now CO needs additional information hence his application status must have changed to "Information Required" he has 28 days to furnish the information for the CO.
> 
> As per forum rules you should not be disclosing the poaition number of the CO that is breaching the rules by giving out personal info of the CO in public. Please avoid that before a moderator deletes your post and sends you notification mentioning not to do so.
> Best wishes mate.



Thank you soooo much, mate. 

The email I received represents neither a direct grant nor any documents required. I was confused by this email. Actually I have already uploaded all the docs including Form 1221, Form 80, CV, PCC, and Medicals in advance. Does you think whether it is a normal mail when CO is allocated?

My current status is still '*Application Received*', not '*Assessment In Progress*' or '*Information Required*'.

However, at the same time, there is another new tab '*Provide Character Assessment*' below the tab 'View Health Assessment', and the new link provided *a new Form 1221* as below. But I had uploaded this form before CO was allocated. Why does this happen?

View attachment 57426


----------



## vikaschandra

Unswer said:


> Thank you soooo much, mate.
> 
> The email I received represents neither a direct grant nor any documents required. I was confused by this email. Actually I have already uploaded all the docs including Form 1221, Form 80, CV, PCC, and Medicals in advance. Does you think whether it is a normal mail when CO is allocated?
> 
> My current status is still '*Application Received*', not '*Assessment In Progress*' or '*Information Required*'.
> 
> However, at the same time, there is another new tab '*Provide Character Assessment*' below the tab 'View Health Assessment', and the new link provided *a new Form 1221* as below. But I had uploaded this form before CO was allocated. Why does this happen?
> 
> View attachment 57426


Strange. As I can see on the screenshot it seems the CO has requested for additional information the form 1221. In this case fill out the form and upload it again. And click the button information provided. 

I too had uploaded the form 80 for myself and spouse yet the CO again requested for the the forms for both of us and we provided it. 

Did you check the application mailbox. Any email with attachments from CO requesting for additional Information?


----------



## hassanhaayat

sameerberlas said:


> Dear unswer,
> 
> Thanks for the support. I have received message from CO officer named VIctoria from GSM Brisbane and document goes like this
> 
> Request for more information for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa
> 
> Processing your application:
> ----------------------------------
> I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional information. A summary of the information required for each applicant and a more detailed description of each requirement is included in the attached Request Checklist and Detail attachment.
> 
> Timeframe for response:
> -----------------------------
> You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing.
> Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
> 
> 
> And Yes, I guess they work on Saturdays as I have even read people saying they got a grant on Saturday. In your case, what I think is even if your all required docs are complete and uploaded in advance, it is not guaranteed that you will get a direct grant. But still a CO officer will be assigned to process it.
> 
> I hope you will get a response quicker than us. As your docs are complete and Adelaide team seems to be working faster than Brisbane.
> 
> Good Luck



Great to hear that you got Co..... Best of luck for rest of procedures ..... 

didn't Co asked for Polio vaccination or you have already uploaded ???


----------



## Unswer

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Hi Unswer,
> 
> When the CO is allocated, you will get an email from [email protected] with a subject similar to this [ BCC201x/xxxxxxx - 214xxxxxx - ABCD, EFGH - IMMI Assessment Commence ], and there would be an attachment with the email with the details of your Visa application.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vybhav
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, mate. This mail is neither a direct grant nor any requirement for additional docs. You also received this email without being requested for more docs, right? 
What does this email mean? Is CO now assessing my application or is there anything that needs to be further checked by CO? 

My current status is still 'Application Received', not 'Assessment In Progress' or 'Information Required'.

However, in my ImmiAccount, there is another new tab 'Provide Character Assessment' below the tab 'View Health Assessment', and the new link provided a new Form 1221 as below. But I had uploaded this form before CO was allocated. Why does this happen?

Please see my ImmiAccount page as attached.


----------



## Unswer

vikaschandra said:


> Strange. As I can see on the screenshot it seems the CO has requested for additional information the form 1221. In this case fill out the form and upload it again. And click the button information provided.
> 
> I too had uploaded the form 80 for myself and spouse yet the CO again requested for the the forms for both of us and we provided it.
> 
> Did you check the application mailbox. Any email with attachments from CO requesting for additional Information?


Thanks for your reply.

Yes. I just received only one email which showed that my application has been allocated to CO, but nothing else was requested further. And in my ImmiAccount, there was no change in the application status and application mailbox. I cannot find any button 'information provided' to click on.


----------



## sameerb

hassanhaayat said:


> Great to hear that you got Co..... Best of luck for rest of procedures .....
> 
> didn't Co asked for Polio vaccination or you have already uploaded ???


Thanks Hassan,

I already uploaded my Polio certificate under Evidence of Health. They just asked for PCC_KSA. I am still waiting for that to be received from Khobar police station. 

Bro why don't you put your progress details in signature like others. It will be helpful for everyone.


----------



## sameerb

wolfskin said:


> I request you to edit your post ASAP and remove personal details from your post, like CO's name ASAP.


Bro, I am unable to find edit post option as I want to edit my post too. Can you guide please.

Edit buttons appear as soon as I post anything. But once I log back in to this forum, I can't find edit button with my posts.


----------



## Amlan

Amlan said:


> Thanks, naga_me87. Will do the same.


Uploaded the medical statement from eMedical link. Hope this does something...or not


----------



## andreyx108b

Amlan said:


> Uploaded the medical statement from eMedical link. Hope this does something...or not


This is completely unnecessary thing and i think bad advise. I have never heard of any CO requesting medicals from applicant, once they were in EMedicals. 

It is similar to some people uploading school photos to prove they went to school, and office photos to prove their employer has an office. 

This in fact adds work to COs as they need to waste time looking at completely irrelevant documents.


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> This is completely unnecessary thing and i think bad advise. I have never heard of any CO requesting medicals from applicant, once they were in EMedicals.
> 
> It is similar to some people uploading school photos to prove they went to school, and office photos to prove their employer has an office.
> 
> This in fact adds work to COs as they need to waste time looking at completely irrelevant documents.


Rise and Shine Andy good morning. we need your advise I am confused on the current status of unswer. Could you check back the posts made my unswer and help us sort out the current status thing. Its a weird situation and I am not sure what might have happened. You can refer from a couple of pages back to get the details about the case. 
Seek your advise on this.


----------



## aussieby2016

guys from india especially delhi wanna know one thing....after undergoing health examination at the specified hospitals, do we need to upload the result or do the hospital ppl do it themselves to the immigration site.......


----------



## hassanhaayat

sameerberlas said:


> Bro, I am unable to find edit post option as I want to edit my post too. Can you guide please.
> 
> Edit buttons appear as soon as I post anything. But once I log back in to this forum, I can't find edit button with my posts.






ANZSCO Code: 2332	Civil Engineering Professionals (60 Points)


03/Aug/15: Invitation
31/Aug/15: Visa Lodged (Some docs uploaded)
06/Oct/15 : Co Contact GSM Adelaide (Requested PCC, Health,Polio Vaccine)
04/Nov/15: Med+PCC(KSA)+Form80+Form1221 uploaded
06/Nov/15: PCC Pak submitted
25/Nov/15 : Current employment verification

Grant: waiting :juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Rise and Shine Andy good morning. we need your advise I am confused on the current status of unswer. Could you check back the posts made my unswer and help us sort out the current status thing. Its a weird situation and I am not sure what might have happened. You can refer from a couple of pages back to get the details about the case.
> Seek your advise on this.


Goooooddd morning!lane:

I think all goes as it should.  The CO allocation e-mail and assessment commence e-mails are absolutely normal.

The fact that there is a status did not change, purely in my view is a sign of a soon to come direct grant. 

In regards to the the option to upload a new document, most likely it is a part of the CO allocation process, i cant really comment on it further as it is first time i've heard of such. If CO would have requested it - it would come in a form of an e-mail.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Hospital staff will upload the results via e-Medicals client.





aussieby2016 said:


> guys from india especially delhi wanna know one thing....after undergoing health examination at the specified hospitals, do we need to upload the result or do the hospital ppl do it themselves to the immigration site.......


----------



## aussieby2016

Jeeten#80 said:


> Hospital staff will upload the results via e-Medicals client.


Thanks Jeeten


----------



## hassanhaayat

sameerberlas said:


> Thanks Hassan,
> 
> I already uploaded my Polio certificate under Evidence of Health. They just asked for PCC_KSA. I am still waiting for that to be received from Khobar police station.
> 
> Bro why don't you put your progress details in signature like others. It will be helpful for everyone.


You should had applied long ago and would get a direct grant rather waiting long like me as i delayed PCC's more than a month which is proving bad for me..... 
and also don't bother about Adelaide or Brisbane as my CO is from Adelaide


----------



## sameerb

hassanhaayat said:


> You should had applied long ago and would get a direct grant rather waiting long like me as i delayed PCC's more than a month which is proving bad for me.....
> and also don't bother about Adelaide or Brisbane as my CO is from Adelaide



Dear Hassan,

I arranged every thing as early as possible. Even I applied for PCC_KSA on 4th Jan, 2015 and as per standard time I was suppose to receive it on 18th Jan, 2015. 
 Now God knows why its still not received at Khobar police station, and finally I got contacted by CO prior to its availability. Only if I had received certificate on correct time I had already uploaded it 3-4 days ago.  

Sigh! hardluck, but whats done is done.  Now I am just praying that Khobar police doesn't delay any more and I get it by this week (InshaaAllah)


----------



## MSN

haisergeant said:


> I thought this morning will be the same like every morning in regular day.
> 
> However, when I waked up to take care of my kids, I noticed that there are a great number of mails in inbox, since when I went to bed, there was none of them. And yayyy, I got grants for my wife, 2 of my sons and me. Really really surprising since I am expecting I have to wait 2-3 months for this.
> 
> Thank you everyone in this forum, your words really helpful, thank Keeda, Jenten and a great number of people who anonymously helped me. I hope you will got your grants soon.
> 
> My timeline below:
> - 1/2014: got positive ACS, but fail the first attempt with IELTS (Overall 5.5)
> - 9/2015: clear PTE with overall 73 (after 12 failed IELTS test (7.5 overall but lack of 0.5 in speaking), and 3 attempts in PTE just to be familiar with the test)
> - wait 2 months but not get invitation
> - 30/10/2015, reassess ACS since it's going to expire in 01/2016. Got more years of experience and EOI points increase to 65.
> - 06/11/2015: got my invitation (yay)
> - 06/12/2015: medicals
> - 18/12/2015: my wife cleared IELTS
> - 23/12/2015: lodge visa application and begin to upload documents
> - 28/12/2015: finish upload all documents
> - 23/01/2016: got the GOLDEN mail (direct grant from GSM Brisbane)
> 
> IED: 07/12/2016
> 
> Really really happy, one of the best gifts in new year for my family.
> 
> Any question, I am willing to answer


I told ya!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## hassanhaayat

sameerberlas said:


> Dear Hassan,
> 
> I arranged every thing as early as possible. Even I applied for PCC_KSA on 4th Jan, 2015 and as per standard time I was suppose to receive it on 18th Jan, 2015.
> Now God knows why its still not received at Khobar police station, and finally I got contacted by CO prior to its availability. Only if I had received certificate on correct time I had already uploaded it 3-4 days ago.
> 
> Sigh! hardluck, but whats done is done.  Now I am just praying that Khobar police doesn't delay any more and I get it by this week (InshaaAllah)


InshALLAH you 'll get soon.....


----------



## saurabray

vikaschandra said:


> Hi unswer you and sameers email is different for you your application was picked up by the case officer and he has started to assess it. If he needs further information he will send you notication and your case status will change to "information Required" from "Assessment In Progress"
> You still stand a chance of direct grant without request for additional information.
> 
> Whereas with the case of Samer his application already was in "Assessment In Progress" stage and now CO needs additional information hence his application status must have changed to "Information Required" he has 28 days to furnish the information for the CO.
> 
> As per forum rules you should not be disclosing the poaition number of the CO that is breaching the rules by giving out personal info of the CO in public. Please avoid that before a moderator deletes your post and sends you notification mentioning not to do so.
> 
> Best wishes mate.



Hello Vikas, Can you please send me your phone number as a private message. Have you done all the process by yourself or an agent?


----------



## insouciant

*Police Certificate*

Guys I m currently working in Lahore,Pakistan from the last 3 years but my home city is sahiwal and i got police certificate of sahiwal, do i need to provide police certificate for lahore as well..? plz help


----------



## saurabray

Umas said:


> Yes .. upload all your document and wait for CO allocation .. In the present trend ... which usually happens in 1-2 weeks



Are you sure that these days CO allocation happens within 1-2 weeks? Any relevant information or by juts going through the threads?


----------



## sameerb

insouciant said:


> Guys I m currently working in Lahore,Pakistan from the last 3 years but my home city is sahiwal and i got police certificate of sahiwal, do i need to provide police certificate for lahore as well..? plz help


Brother,

As it says on page 
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

" Police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age. "


I think it applies on country not cities, your PCC whether from sahiwal or Lahore will be counted as PCC from Pakistan.


Regards,


----------



## insouciant

sameerberlas said:


> Brother,
> 
> 
> 
> " Police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age. "
> 
> 
> I think it applies on country not cities, your PCC whether from sahiwal or Lahore will be counted as PCC from Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Thank you brother, did u do the same for police certificate of pakistan?
and can u tell me did u front upload the form 80 and form 1221?


----------



## hassanhaayat

insouciant said:


> Guys I m currently working in Lahore,Pakistan from the last 3 years but my home city is sahiwal and i got police certificate of sahiwal, do i need to provide police certificate for lahore as well..? plz help


You should take this certificate from every city where you have spent more than 12 months ..... i took from 4 different locations as my consultant guided..... Reason is i guess every district have it's own records and you can not find any centralized police records that certificate from one city would be sufficient....


----------



## rahulnair

hassanhaayat said:


> You should take this certificate from every city where you have spent more than 12 months ..... i took from 4 different locations as my consultant guided..... Reason is i guess every district have it's own records and you can not find any centralized police records that certificate from one city would be sufficient....




PCC is country specific document. I don't think you need a separate PCC for multiple cities in the same country


----------



## KeeDa

insouciant said:


> Guys I m currently working in Lahore,Pakistan from the last 3 years but my home city is sahiwal and i got police certificate of sahiwal, do i need to provide police certificate for lahore as well..? plz help





rahulnair said:


> PCC is country specific document. I don't think you need a separate PCC for multiple cities in the same country


Pakistani PCCs are region/ territory specific. Unlike us Indians, their PCC probably says something like 'no adverse information in <xyz> state/ region' so they have to take PCCs from all other state/ regions where they had resided in the past.


----------



## KeeDa

redspark123 said:


> Congrats Amit..
> Why the IED is on May??


Because of the health declaration.


----------



## rahulnair

KeeDa said:


> Pakistani PCCs are region/ territory specific. Unlike us Indians, their PCC probably says something like 'no adverse information in <xyz> state/ region' so they have to take PCCs from all other state/ regions where they had resided in the past.




Ohh.. Didn't know that! Thanks Keeda. Sorry about my earlier post guys!


----------



## sameerb

insouciant said:


> Thank you brother, did u do the same for police certificate of pakistan?
> and can u tell me did u front upload the form 80 and form 1221?



Brother, Yes I uploaded form 80 and 1221 even before CO contact. And I just took certificate from Karachi as I have only lived there in Pakistan. However, looking at what Hassan Hayat says as below;



hassanhaayat said:


> You should take this certificate from every city where you have spent more than 12 months ..... i took from 4 different locations as my consultant guided..... Reason is i guess every district have it's own records and you can not find any centralized police records that certificate from one city would be sufficient....


I would now suggest you to do as Hassan Hayyat did. Just not to take any chances to delay your process.


Regards,
Sameer


----------



## Majician

hassanhaayat said:


> You should take this certificate from every city where you have spent more than 12 months ..... i took from 4 different locations as my consultant guided..... Reason is i guess every district have it's own records and you can not find any centralized police records that certificate from one city would be sufficient....


Can you shed some light on the details of your employment verification in Riyadh ?? 

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabray said:


> Are you sure that these days CO allocation happens within 1-2 weeks? Any relevant information or by juts going through the threads?


I would not agree it usually takes 2-6 weeks.


----------



## hassanhaayat

Majician said:


> Can you shed some light on the details of your employment verification in Riyadh ??
> 
> Thanks


i don't know exactly what happened, you might be well aware of nature of employers in KSA as i assume you are also here. Just HR told me that somebody from Australian embassy sent us this letter (provided by my manager ) and inquired about your designation and period of employment etc,etc..... their purpose of asking was to know the reason of this verification coz our HR manager didn't knew about my migration.....


----------



## ravian720

hassanhaayat said:


> You should take this certificate from every city where you have spent more than 12 months ..... i took from 4 different locations as my consultant guided..... Reason is i guess every district have it's own records and you can not find any centralized police records that certificate from one city would be sufficient....


Lets see how it turns out for me as i am from lahore and i studied in rwp from 2004 to 2008 .... but i have only submitted pcc from lahore only ... fingers crossed ... lets see how it turns out ... dont have enough energy left to do the hassle of pcc for rwp.... 

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## insouciant

Thank you guys for your help...
Is it enough to provide experience letters from each company i have worked to prove the overseas work experience or any additional documents should be provided?


----------



## hassanhaayat

insouciant said:


> Thank you guys for your help...
> Is it enough to provide experience letters from each company i have worked to prove the overseas work experience or any additional documents should be provided?


Salary slips,tax returns, bank statement and offer letter include all this if you have....


----------



## Black_Rose

hi there, I am preparing myself and gathering all documents to apply soon. could someone guide me step by step process of applying from Invitation from EOI. I assume I need to pay first and then I need to upload things. can i upload directly after paying or I need to wait for the link to upload docs? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## indergreat

haisergeant said:


> I thought this morning will be the same like every morning in regular day.
> 
> However, when I waked up to take care of my kids, I noticed that there are a great number of mails in inbox, since when I went to bed, there was none of them. And yayyy, I got grants for my wife, 2 of my sons and me. Really really surprising since I am expecting I have to wait 2-3 months for this.





amit7gupta said:


> All,
> 
> I have got the GOLDEN mail today morning with the grant letters for My Wife, Son and Me. I have been a silent spectator throughout in this group but various discussions and threads has really helped me to clear my doubts silently over last few months.


Congratz guys ... best of luck for future ...


----------



## Majician

hassanhaayat said:


> i don't know exactly what happened, you might be well aware of nature of employers in KSA as i assume you are also here. Just HR told me that somebody from Australian embassy sent us this letter (provided by my manager ) and inquired about your designation and period of employment etc,etc..... their purpose of asking was to know the reason of this verification coz our HR manager didn't knew about my migration.....


Thanks, the letter signed by your manager, was it on the Company's letterhead? Was it stamped also, did HR have any objection on the letter if it was on the letterhead??


----------



## hassanhaayat

Majician said:


> Thanks, the letter signed by your manager, was it on the Company's letterhead? Was it stamped also, did HR have any objection on the letter if it was on the letterhead??


Yes it was on company letter head stamped & signed..... no they don't have any objection....


----------



## bashar123

*I missed my Invitation Date*

Dear All,

my invitation date has expired  for so may reasons i could not lodge a VISA application. 

What do I need to do now? should i just wait or do i need to do any change in my EOI ?

Thank you i really appreciate your help on this issue.


----------



## Jai.kumar

bashar123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> my invitation date has expired  for so may reasons i could not lodge a VISA application.
> 
> What do I need to do now? should i just wait or do i need to do any change in my EOI ?
> 
> Thank you i really appreciate your help on this issue.


If you do not make a valid visa application after receiving two invitations, your EOI will be removed from SkillSelect. You will then need to submit a new EOI which will go through the invitation rounds again.

If this was your first invite you will receive another one for the same EOI which you can use to file your visa.


----------



## civil189

Guys 
I am lodging visa through an agent
In the section previous countries of residence, have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicants usual country of residence ?

According to me it should be no, but agent had written yes in it and put all the address of places in India itself I have lived

Expert views 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus

civil189 said:


> Guys
> I am lodging visa through an agent
> In the section previous countries of residence, have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicants usual country of residence ?
> 
> According to me it should be no, but agent had written yes in it and put all the address of places in India itself I have lived
> 
> Expert views
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah! In online application you don't need to. But in form 80 you do need to specify other places within the country as well, because it requires a complete address history. 

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## andreyx108b

civil189 said:


> Guys I am lodging visa through an agent In the section previous countries of residence, have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicants usual country of residence ? According to me it should be no, but agent had written yes in it and put all the address of places in India itself I have lived Expert views Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 In the form it clearly asks COUNTRY not towns in the same country. He is wrong.

As gaus said only in the form 80 (maybe also in the 1221 too, dont remember)


----------



## ankit_smart

Black_Rose said:


> hi there, I am preparing myself and gathering all documents to apply soon. could someone guide me step by step process of applying from Invitation from EOI. I assume I need to pay first and then I need to upload things. can i upload directly after paying or I need to wait for the link to upload docs? Thanks in advanced.


When you get an invitation, you will get in link in your EOI Apply for VISA.
When you will click this link you will be directed towards a form which you need to fill in which partly information that you have already at the time of EOI and partly new like national identity etc.
Fill that 17 page form and then after that you will directed towards the payment gateway.
Once the payment has been made you will then be re-directed to a new page in which you will be required to create a New ID which will be linked to your EOI where you will get options to upload the documents. Once the payment has been made your EOI will show as suspended and you will need to click on the right hand side corner options to access your application form " Continue a Saved Online Visa Application".

Now coming to the list of the document this is the information that I have gathered so far:-

University transcripts
University degree cert
University_grade_card
Assessment Letter( Upload the assessment (Secured PDF), no need to get it certified)
Higher_sec_school_cert
PTE_TRF certificate( Upload the PTE mark sheet (Secured PDF) , no need to get it certified)
Secondary_school_cert
Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
Passport - Scanned colour copies of the biographical pages
Birth registration - Showing the names of both parents
Passport-sized photograph - (45 mm x 35 mm) , head and shoulders against a plain background & be labelled with the applicant's name.
Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from my managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager (wherever possible)
Payslip for all the companies (at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company)
Tax details wherever applicable
Company offer letters
Promotion letters
Appreciation letters
Relieving letter
PCC
Form 80 - Character form - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char
Resume
Medical
Bank statement to cross verify pay slip
Form 1221(Optional)

if anyone else more information about what else is required to be uploaded, please comment.


----------



## sridhar0624

Hi everyone,

Just need a clarification, 
1.when CO asks for certain documents do we need to upload them in the immi account and click on information provided button, that's it ryt OR do i need to mail those documents to the CO from my email id. 
2. I jus got 2yrs of wrk experience..so I'm not claiming any points for work experience. Do they do employment verification even if the applicant is not claiming any points for work experience.But I have given my wrk details in the application.

Reply will be much appreciated. Thanks guys and gud luck every one.


----------



## sridhar0624

Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> this is a software glitch. many members came across this including me.
> 
> I submitted a online Update Us-Incorrect Answer. However, some of the folks kept quite. Better, go for Update Us-Incorrect Answer in your immi account.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Thank u Umas for the reply. Was on a holiday so couldnt get back to the forum. I appreciate u r responce.


----------



## andreyx108b

sridhar0624 said:


> Hi everyone, Just need a clarification, 1.when CO asks for certain documents do we need to upload them in the immi account and click on information provided button, that's it ryt OR do i need to mail those documents to the CO from my email id. 2. I jus got 2yrs of wrk experience..so I'm not claiming any points for work experience. Do they do employment verification even if the applicant is not claiming any points for work experience.But I have given my wrk details in the application. Reply will be much appreciated. Thanks guys and gud luck every one.


1. Do both, but clicking the button is enough generally.

2. No


----------



## sridhar0624

andreyx108b said:


> 1. Do both, but clicking the button is enough generally.
> 
> 2. No


Thank you andrey


----------



## KeeDa

sridhar0624 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just need a clarification,
> 1.when CO asks for certain documents do we need to upload them in the immi account and click on information provided button, that's it ryt OR do i need to mail those documents to the CO from my email id.
> 2. I jus got 2yrs of wrk experience..so I'm not claiming any points for work experience. Do they do employment verification even if the applicant is not claiming any points for work experience.But I have given my wrk details in the application.
> 
> Reply will be much appreciated. Thanks guys and gud luck every one.


1. Just upload and click the button.

2. No.


----------



## Ktoda

Hi Sridhar 

*How do I provide documents or update my information?*

_ImmiAccount is the best way to provide documents and update your information. Please do not email when you attach documents to ImmiAccount_


(1) The above message you can see in the Automated mail from GSM after submitting your documents requested by CO. However, I don't think there's will be problem if you send mail with attachments AND upload in IMMI account but the above is what GSM advising. 

After uploading, you can click "information provided" button

(2) Not required but if you have already uploaded your employment references, its great

Hope this clears now


----------



## shashiamar

Hi,

As per immitracker, the very recent grant issued apart from direct grant is for, Visa applied : 12 Nov ; CO Contact : 24 Nov & Grant : 22 Jan. ( For Kat272 from Estonia ).

My timeline is around the same, Visa applied : 23 Nov; CO Contact : 30 Nov & Grant : Can I expect around 10 - 15 Feb 2016.

This processing timeline I guess from another grant for Visa applied : 04 Nov; CO Contact : 24 Nov & Grant : 15 Jan.( For Azh ; UK ).

Experts/Seniors can advise on the prediction. Hope the analysis will give some confidence to many others with same time line.

Rgds

Shashiamar


----------



## insouciant

Guys!

I gave my previous address while filling the residential address... i have now changed it n submitted the current residential address.. i hope it wont be a problem :O


----------



## andreyx108b

insouciant said:


> Guys! I gave my previous address while filling the residential address... i have now changed it n submitted the current residential address.. i hope it wont be a problem :O


It wont


----------



## Ahmedkwt

Dear Memebers do we need to attach the photograph in immi account? Where would we normally attach photographs.


----------



## andreyx108b

Ahmedkwt said:


> Dear Memebers do we need to attach the photograph in immi account? Where would we normally attach photographs.



Although it is in checklist, it is not required, i have never uploaded it.


----------



## insouciant

Thank you andrey!
can u tell how to provide the evidence of health? isnt the medical examination enough for the evidence of health?


----------



## KeeDa

Ahmedkwt said:


> Dear Memebers do we need to attach the photograph in immi account? Where would we normally attach photographs.


Is optional. If you wish to upload, use the "Photograph-Other" or "Photograph-Passport" category accordingly. Have he file name as <applicants_name>_photograph.pdf (or png, jpg, whatever the case may be).


----------



## KeeDa

insouciant said:


> Thank you andrey!
> can u tell how to provide the evidence of health? isnt the medical examination enough for the evidence of health?


You don't have to upload/ provide anything for health. The health center will do the needful.


----------



## insouciant

KeeDa said:


> You don't have to upload/ provide anything for health. The health center will do the needful.


Thank you Bro...
I provided wrong residential address which was actually was previous address and lodged the application... i have now updated the residential address but do i need to issue notification of wrong answers as well???

plz answer :confused2::confused2:


----------



## KeeDa

insouciant said:


> Thank you Bro...
> I provided wrong residential address which was actually was previous address and lodged the application... i have now updated the residential address but do i need to issue notification of wrong answers as well???
> 
> plz answer :confused2::confused2:


If you've updated the address using 'update us' link and then the relevant address-change related sub-link, then nothing else is required.


----------



## gaus

Unswer said:


> hi mate. What kind of email did you receive when your CO was allocated? I received an email just showing IMMI Assessment Commence. But it is neither a direct grant nor any documents required. I was confused by this email. Actually I have already uploaded all the docs in advance. Why I received this email instead of being directly granted or asked for more files?


Don't worry. It just means that the CO is allocated and looking into your file. If he has not asked for any additional docs it means he is overall ok with you have provided right now and may give a direct grant or ask something later. 

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Black_Rose

ankit_smart said:


> When you get an invitation, you will get in link in your EOI Apply for VISA.
> When you will click this link you will be directed towards a form which you need to fill in which partly information that you have already at the time of EOI and partly new like national identity etc.
> Fill that 17 page form and then after that you will directed towards the payment gateway.
> Once the payment has been made you will then be re-directed to a new page in which you will be required to create a New ID which will be linked to your EOI where you will get options to upload the documents. Once the payment has been made your EOI will show as suspended and you will need to click on the right hand side corner options to access your application form " Continue a Saved Online Visa Application".
> 
> Now coming to the list of the document this is the information that I have gathered so far:-
> 
> University transcripts
> University degree cert
> University_grade_card
> Assessment Letter( Upload the assessment (Secured PDF), no need to get it certified)
> Higher_sec_school_cert
> PTE_TRF certificate( Upload the PTE mark sheet (Secured PDF) , no need to get it certified)
> Secondary_school_cert
> Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
> Passport - Scanned colour copies of the biographical pages
> Birth registration - Showing the names of both parents
> Passport-sized photograph - (45 mm x 35 mm) , head and shoulders against a plain background & be labelled with the applicant's name.
> Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from my managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager (wherever possible)
> Payslip for all the companies (at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company)
> Tax details wherever applicable
> Company offer letters
> Promotion letters
> Appreciation letters
> Relieving letter
> PCC
> Form 80 - Character form - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char
> Resume
> Medical
> Bank statement to cross verify pay slip
> Form 1221(Optional)
> 
> if anyone else more information about what else is required to be uploaded, please comment.


Thank you my friend for giving a clear and step by step procedure. I appreciate it would definitely make my lodgement process easy. 
I have another enquiry, I actually like to do my medical upfront even before getting my invite because of a tight schedule ahead. now if I do the medical now how would I attach or associate this with my visa application later? Many Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa

Black_Rose said:


> Thank you my friend for giving a clear and step by step procedure. I appreciate it would definitely make my lodgement process easy.
> I have another enquiry, I actually like to do my medical upfront even before getting my invite because of a tight schedule ahead. now if I do the medical now how would I attach or associate this with my visa application later? Many Thanks.


When filling the online visa application forms, there is a question "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?" You will have to answer YES to this one which then brings in another box where you enter the HAP ID from the medical tests that you took earlier. I haven't personally done this, but in case if you need help on this topic, members on this thread should be able to guide you correctly: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html


----------



## aussieby2016

just want to now one thing....under what heading shall i upload the HSC and SSC marksheets???


----------



## KeeDa

aussieby2016 said:


> just want to now one thing....under what heading shall i upload the HSC and SSC marksheets???


Category "Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of". Sub-category "Academic Transcripts"


----------



## Black_Rose

KeeDa said:


> When filling the online visa application forms, there is a question "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?" You will have to answer YES to this one which then brings in another box where you enter the HAP ID from the medical tests that you took earlier. I haven't personally done this, but in case if you need help on this topic, members on this thread should be able to guide you correctly: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html


Thanks I've got an enquiry posted on the above link


----------



## MagicMuffin

Hi Senior members, 

I have valid 476 visa and now I am applying for 189 visa. I have valid eMedical with HAP ID. 
Medical examination is less than 1 year old and the same I have informed in my application. 

Question is.. 
476 Visa medical has Medical Examination 501 and 502 Chest X-Ray only, 
but my friend who had his medical done earlier for 189 has 501, 502 and 707 also. 

Should I apply for medical again? Or is there anyone in the gang with 476 visa?? Please share your experience.. 

Please advice!! 

Regards.


----------



## Black_Rose

Hi, I just Created HAP ID and found I have been given two additional test to do- Hepatitis B & C. where as my spouse has one three test. why I have two additional test!!!! any idea !!!!! both of us given all NO in consent declaration. Thanks


----------



## sridhar0624

Ktoda said:


> Hi Sridhar
> 
> *How do I provide documents or update my information?*
> 
> _ImmiAccount is the best way to provide documents and update your information. Please do not email when you attach documents to ImmiAccount_
> 
> 
> (1) The above message you can see in the Automated mail from GSM after submitting your documents requested by CO. However, I don't think there's will be problem if you send mail with attachments AND upload in IMMI account but the above is what GSM advising.
> 
> After uploading, you can click "information provided" button
> 
> (2) Not required but if you have already uploaded your employment references, its great
> 
> Hope this clears now


Hi ktoda,

Thanks for the response. I'm bit confused with this thing. I was asked for from80 and I uploaded it in my immi acount using Attach document and then clicked on information provided. So, that would be fine ryt??


----------



## cozmopravesh

sridhar0624 said:


> Hi ktoda,
> 
> Thanks for the response. I'm bit confused with this thing. I was asked for from80 and I uploaded it in my immi acount using Attach document and then clicked on information provided. So, that would be fine ryt??



Hi Sridhar,

Yes, that's enough. You are good to go


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi Guys,
One question: what happens if I apply for a passport renewal once I am granted Visa based on old passport. Will it pose a problem while travelling first time. Though old passport number is mentioned in the new passport.

Also do we need to inform anybody (Australian authority or anybody else) regarding new passport once visa is granted or is it automatically linked?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys, One question: what happens if I apply for a passport renewal once I am granted Visa based on old passport. Will it pose a problem while travelling first time. Though old passport number is mentioned in the new passport. Also do we need to inform anybody (Australian authority or anybody else) regarding new passport once visa is granted or is it automatically linked? Thanks


You need to update DIBP about new passport. Takes few minutes.


----------



## nitmanit02

andreyx108b said:


> You need to update DIBP about new passport. Takes few minutes.


Thanks Andre,
But how to inform them, email? Or is the any form to fill. And can we submit in Immiaccount. I feel immiaccount will be blocked as we have received grant already

Thanks


----------



## Ktoda

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> One question: what happens if I apply for a passport renewal once I am granted Visa based on old passport. Will it pose a problem while travelling first time. Though old passport number is mentioned in the new passport.
> 
> Also do we need to inform anybody (Australian authority or anybody else) regarding new passport once visa is granted or is it automatically linked?
> 
> Thanks


Hi nitmanit

Any Details of New Passport after grant that your provide will be linked to your record on the department's system to facilitate your travel. So you are required to do this in writing and notify DIBP by using Form 929 (Change of Address and/or Passport details) which is available at www.immi.gov.au/myvisa/form929


----------



## andreyx108b

nitmanit02 said:


> Thanks Andre, But how to inform them, email? Or is the any form to fill. And can we submit in Immiaccount. I feel immiaccount will be blocked as we have received grant already Thanks


 Via immiaccount > update us after the grant.

I am in the same situation, KeeDa guided me.


----------



## nitmanit02

Ktoda said:


> Hi nitmanit
> 
> Any Details of New Passport after grant that your provide will be linked to your record on the department's system to facilitate your travel. So you are required to do this in writing and notify DIBP by using Form 929 (Change of Address and/or Passport details) which is available at www.immi.gov.au/myvisa/form929


Thanks ktoda


----------



## andreyx108b

nitmanit02 said:


> Thanks ktoda


You do it online mow via immi account.


----------



## Amlan

Another day of grant will be soon upon us in a few short hours...best of luck to all waiting patiently, including yours truly


----------



## Ktoda

Yes True

Wish you all the best and good luck to get the grants for all my folks who are sailing in the "Waiting Stage" boat like me


----------



## sipoflifein

Amlan said:


> Another day of grant will be soon upon us in a few short hours...best of luck to all waiting patiently, including yours truly


Grants might be less as its off on Tuesday, and hence people might be on leave tomorrow. Still fingers crossed


----------



## isausdreams

Hi,
Hi,
I had submitted EOI with 70 points .While going through this forum I realized that I had over claimed the points and my actual points should be 60 .This happened because while
filling EOI I had filled my complete experience due to which 10 extra points were added. but in actual ACS had deducted my work experience from 8 years to 3 years.This was done as my degree was Bachelor of Technology in Electronics and communication and I am working in IT field.I have submitted my complete application on 11th Jan,2016.Now what should I do.Please advice!!


----------



## andreyx108b

isausdreams said:


> Hi, Hi, I had submitted EOI with 70 points .While going through this forum I realized that I had over claimed the points and my actual points should be 60 .This happened because while filling EOI I had filled my complete experience due to which 10 extra points were added. but in actual ACS had deducted my work experience from 8 years to 3 years.This was done as my degree was Bachelor of Technology in Electronics and communication and I am working in IT field.I have submitted my complete application on 11th Jan,2016.Now what should I do.Please advice!!


I guess you have already been invited with 70 points? Then you will have to skip the ITA and create a new EOI as the old has been frizzed.


----------



## isausdreams

Thanks for the quick response!!
But I had been invited and submitted my documents on 11th Jan,2016
What should I do now?


----------



## andreyx108b

isausdreams said:


> Thanks for the quick response!! But I had been invited and submitted my documents on 11th Jan,2016 What should I do now?


Mate, so ACS deducted 5 years!? But you claimed 8.3 years instead of 3.3 years? 

If thats the case, then your visa will be refused, unless you would have been invited just with 60 points. 

You can withdrew your application, but you will not get your money back.

Can other forum members to suggest if there are any other options?


----------



## isausdreams

Hi,

What impact would it have if the visa get refused.Will I be barred from applying further visa?


----------



## gaus

isausdreams said:


> Hi,
> 
> What impact would it have if the visa get refused.Will I be barred from applying further visa?


Ban is not heard off unless someone commits a fraud. In this case it is a mistake. I read in this forum itself where CO have someone a chance to withdraw the application and also the fees was refunded.. you may take a proactive action and upload a letter with your documents and also call dibp and talk to them. They'll be the best people to guide you through. Also since you fulfill the basic criteria they may still accept your application.. talk to them at the earliest. CO allocation happens very fast these days, I'm sure They'll consider a proactive action on your part. It's human to err.

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## isausdreams

Thanks dear!!I will call them at the earliest


----------



## varun_gupta11

*PCC for hongkong*

Hi Guys,

has anyone taken PCC for hongkong. 
I need some help regarding process and time involved in it.

Regards
Varun


----------



## cozmopravesh

Another grant day is on it's way in few hours. gaus, are you ready mate?


----------



## insouciant

cozmopravesh said:


> Another grant day is on it's way in few hours. gaus, are you ready mate?


Guys i got my assessment from Engineers australia, i couldnt find anything related to years of experience assessed on the letter issued to me, is it okay??


----------



## spaniant

insouciant said:


> Guys i got my assessment from Engineers australia, i couldnt find anything related to years of experience assessed on the letter issued to me, is it okay??


You would have applied for engineering assessment only and not for work assessment so it's normal.

Work assessment would have cost you more aside from $650.


----------



## KeeDa

isausdreams,

I cannot say what the rule book says about this, but there was at least one situation where they asked the applicant's consent to have the points reduced and proceeded with the case. I posted about it today here. You can also search for "consent" or some such relevant keywords to get to those posts. Let me know if you don't find them and should you still need them. I will post the links here on Tuesday.

I however cannot say for sure whether they will treat your case with the same leniency because invite with 60 points is hard to come by these days.

As discussed above, you should definitely call them and ask about both the possibilities.


----------



## insouciant

KeeDa said:


> isausdreams,
> 
> I cannot say what the rule book says about this, but there was at least one situation where they asked the applicant's consent to have the points reduced and proceeded with the case. I posted about it today here. You can also search for "consent" or some such relevant keywords to get to those posts. Let me know if you don't find them and should you still need them. I will post the links here on Tuesday.
> 
> I however cannot say for sure whether they will treat your case with the same leniency because invite with 60 points is hard to come by these days.
> 
> As discussed above, you should definitely call them and ask about both the possibilities.


I got invitation with 60 points on 22 Jan so its pretty to get invitation with 60 points.


----------



## spaniant

insouciant said:


> I got invitation with 60 points on 22 Jan so its pretty to get invitation with 60 points.


Unless you did not over claim points.


----------



## kanavsharma

Hi Guys,
Congratulations to everyone who got invite.
I got my invite on 21/01/2016 and have few things to ask before I start with the visa process.
1) When I did my ACS assessment, I was living in a government quarter given to my dad with all my documents having this address, my passport copy was sent along the assessment and had this address.Now last month we moved on a rented place as my father got retired. Now do I need to get my address changed? if yes does anybody know whats the process and timeline for address change??
2) cant i start the process with old address as permanent (and ask the present ppl living there for some cooperation)and give my present address as current address? 

I am hesitant in getting my address changed as even this is not my permanent place.
PS I don't have a permanent address yet. 
Any help will be appreciated
Thanks
Kanav. 

PTE - 19 May 2015
Assessment - 30 June 2015
EOI - 13 July 2015
Invite - 21 Jan 2016
Visa -XX


----------



## insouciant

spaniant said:


> Unless you did not over claim points.


hahah i didnt


----------



## KeeDa

insouciant said:


> I got invitation with 60 points on 22 Jan so its pretty to get invitation with 60 points.


Yours is a non-pro-rated occupation. OP said he works in IT, so I assume his is occupation group 2613 and invitation for 60 pointers from this group takes time.


----------



## insouciant

KeeDa said:


> Yours is a non-pro-rated occupation. OP said he works in IT, so I assume his is occupation group 2613 and invitation for 60 pointers from this group takes time.


Right, thanks for clarification


----------



## Black_Rose

About Employment: is it advisable to put all evidence ( payslip, bank statement, tax etc ) in one pdf and upload? or should put in seperate pdf of each type? TIA


----------



## andreyx108b

Black_Rose said:


> About Employment: is it advisable to put all evidence ( payslip, bank statement, tax etc ) in one pdf and upload? or should put in seperate pdf of each type? TIA


I would suggest do for each employment episode. I.e.

1. Employment_a_ref_taxdocs_payslips_contract.pdf

2. Employment_b_ref_taxdocs_payslips_contract.pdf


----------



## MagicMuffin

Hi, 

I have valid 476 visa and now I have been invited and applying for 189 permanent visa. I have valid eMedical with HAP ID, applied at the time of 476 visa. 
Medical examination is less than 1 year old and the same I have informed in my application. 

Question is.. 
476 Visa medical has Medical Examinations 501 and 502 Chest X-Ray only, 
but my friend who had his medical done earlier for 189 visa has 501, 502 and 707 as well on his referral letter. 

Should I apply for medical again for 189 visa? Or medical done at the time of 476 can do the job??

Please advise!! 

Regards.


----------



## spaniant

MagicMuffin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have valid 476 visa and now I have been invited and applying for 189 permanent visa. I have valid eMedical with HAP ID, applied at the time of 476 visa.
> Medical examination is less than 1 year old and the same I have informed in my application.
> 
> Question is..
> 476 Visa medical has Medical Examinations 501 and 502 Chest X-Ray only,
> but my friend who had his medical done earlier for 189 visa has 501, 502 and 707 as well on his referral letter.
> 
> Should I apply for medical again for 189 visa? Or medical done at the time of 476 can do the job??
> 
> Please advise!!
> 
> Regards.


You may use the same medical. The CO will decide if they need any additional test and will let you know to undergo medical examination.


----------



## gaus

cozmopravesh said:


> Another grant day is on it's way in few hours. gaus, are you ready mate?


With open arms ... Wish you all the best friend

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## andreyx108b

Good luck guys!)


----------



## gaus

Black_Rose said:


> About Employment: is it advisable to put all evidence ( payslip, bank statement, tax etc ) in one pdf and upload? or should put in seperate pdf of each type? TIA


I did what Andrey has suggested.. seems more organized and consolidated

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Black_Rose

andreyx108b said:


> I would suggest do for each employment episode. I.e. 1. Employment_a_ref_taxdocs_payslips_contract.pdf 2. Employment_b_ref_taxdocs_payslips_contract.pdf


I have one employment only.

That means I should compile everything in one PDF files? As far I know In upload portal they normally ask pay-slip, experience letter etc in different section. Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

Black_Rose said:


> I have one employment only. That means I should compile everything in one PDF files? As far I know In upload portal they normally ask pay-slip, experience letter etc in different section. Thanks in advance.


You have evidence of employment contract etc, but some people have too many attachments and they run out of limit. In your case you can separate them in a way you feel comfortable with.


----------



## gaus

Where are the grants today? Seems like a dry day... Looks like DIBP took an off today.. For all the Indians on the forum tomorrow will be double dry.. no grants and all alcohol vends and bars will be closed on occasion of Republic Day 

Happy Australia Day and Happy Indian Republic Day in advance.


Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## amarjagadish

MagicMuffin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have valid 476 visa and now I have been invited and applying for 189 permanent visa. I have valid eMedical with HAP ID, applied at the time of 476 visa.
> Medical examination is less than 1 year old and the same I have informed in my application.
> 
> Question is..
> 476 Visa medical has Medical Examinations 501 and 502 Chest X-Ray only,
> but my friend who had his medical done earlier for 189 visa has 501, 502 and 707 as well on his referral letter.
> 
> Should I apply for medical again for 189 visa? Or medical done at the time of 476 can do the job??
> 
> Please advise!!
> 
> Regards.


While submiting the VISA, you need to provide the HAPID , if the medicals are done within last 12 months..
System will automatically suggest you what all test are required and which are reused.


----------



## amarjagadish

kanavsharma said:


> Hi Guys,
> Congratulations to everyone who got invite.
> I got my invite on 21/01/2016 and have few things to ask before I start with the visa process.
> 1) When I did my ACS assessment, I was living in a government quarter given to my dad with all my documents having this address, my passport copy was sent along the assessment and had this address.Now last month we moved on a rented place as my father got retired. Now do I need to get my address changed? if yes does anybody know whats the process and timeline for address change??
> 2) cant i start the process with old address as permanent (and ask the present ppl living there for some cooperation)and give my present address as current address?
> 
> I am hesitant in getting my address changed as even this is not my permanent place.
> PS I don't have a permanent address yet.
> Any help will be appreciated
> Thanks
> Kanav.
> 
> PTE - 19 May 2015
> Assessment - 30 June 2015
> EOI - 13 July 2015
> Invite - 21 Jan 2016
> Visa -XX


As i know address wont cause you any problem for ACS assessment, Once you have received the assesment copy, no need to worry.

Only thing you must be careful about is the PCC (get it done from the present address)

Just provide all the address you have lived in Form 80... you should be fine

Experts can correct me...


----------



## amarjagadish

andreyx108b said:


> You need to update DIBP about new passport. Takes few minutes.





nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> One question: what happens if I apply for a passport renewal once I am granted Visa based on old passport. Will it pose a problem while travelling first time. Though old passport number is mentioned in the new passport.
> 
> Also do we need to inform anybody (Australian authority or anybody else) regarding new passport once visa is granted or is it automatically linked?
> 
> Thanks


As per the note in Grant letter..

---
Changes of Passport Details
It is important to notify us of changes to your passport details if you are travelling. This
includes details of any new passport you obtain to replace a passport that has expired or
been lost/stolen/destroyed, and any additional passport of another nationality you hold. The
details of any new passport that you provide will be linked to your record on the department’s
systems to facilitate your travel. You are required to do this in writing and notify the nearest
office of the department. You can use Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details
to notify us of a change which is available at www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/929.pdf
-----


----------



## amarjagadish

Ahmedkwt said:


> Dear Memebers do we need to attach the photograph in immi account? Where would we normally attach photographs.


This goes to 
*Identity, Evidence of , under that -->Photograph - Other*


----------



## amarjagadish

Black_Rose said:


> Thank you my friend for giving a clear and step by step procedure. I appreciate it would definitely make my lodgement process easy.
> I have another enquiry, I actually like to do my medical upfront even before getting my invite because of a tight schedule ahead. now if I do the medical now how would I attach or associate this with my visa application later? Many Thanks.


One of the links from Expat forum member... Very useful info

Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online


----------



## amarjagadish

civil189 said:


> Guys
> I am lodging visa through an agent
> In the section previous countries of residence, have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicants usual country of residence ?
> 
> According to me it should be no, but agent had written yes in it and put all the address of places in India itself I have lived
> 
> Expert views
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For Onshore Application... This is Yes and i provided India Address
If your applying as offshore then this is correct - No..
Coming to you point - No harm in giving all address anyways you will provide these in FORM 80


----------



## varunkm1706

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> One question: what happens if I apply for a passport renewal once I am granted Visa based on old passport. Will it pose a problem while travelling first time. Though old passport number is mentioned in the new passport.
> 
> Also do we need to inform anybody (Australian authority or anybody else) regarding new passport once visa is granted or is it automatically linked?
> 
> Thanks


you can do it online.....through IMMI account


----------



## saurabray

*Any New Grants Today?*

Any new grants today?


----------



## Amlan

saurabray said:


> Any new grants today?


Looks like GSM offices are closed today.


----------



## amarjagadish

Amlan said:


> Looks like GSM offices are closed today.


With Australia Day tomorrow, Most of the people are on Long weekend (taking today off)


----------



## arun32

hi Experts,

People who has lodged visa from 01 dec to 10th dec have direct grant/ CO contact.
and those who lodge after 22nd has got direct grant/co contact.

people who have lodged visa in Dec 14 to dec 20 , dint had any co contact or grant, 

any reason??


----------



## Amlan

arun32 said:


> hi Experts,
> 
> People who has lodged visa from 01 dec to 10th dec have direct grant/ CO contact.
> and those who lodge after 22nd has got direct grant/co contact.
> 
> people who have lodged visa in Dec 14 to dec 20 , dint had any co contact or grant,
> 
> any reason??


Yup...noticed this trend... December 14 to December 20, both days included, have not received any CO contact or anything...weird!


----------



## diogosgp

What about people who was contacted by CO 8 Dec for medicals and submitted the same on the next day. I'm still waiting. No contact since then.


----------



## arun32

diogosgp said:


> What about people who was contacted by CO 8 Dec for medicals and submitted the same on the next day. I'm still waiting. No contact since then.


IF CO has contacted once then he/she will look in to your case only after 28 days ideally, but now its taking a bit longer 

We are talking about the trend no co contact, for people who lodged from dec 14 to dec 20,


----------



## arun32

Amlan said:


> Yup...noticed this trend... December 14 to December 20, both days included, have not received any CO contact or anything...weird!



wow, someone like me watching the trend


----------



## diogosgp

arun32 said:


> IF CO has contacted once then he/she will look in to your case only after 28 days ideally, but now its taking a bit longer
> 
> We are talking about the trend no co contact, for people who lodged from dec 14 to dec 20,


Yeah it is definitely taking longer


----------



## Amlan

arun32 said:


> wow, someone like me watching the trend


Yes sir...lodged 20 December... Still nothing...I usually check the website on 'Allocation dates for GSM applicants' and there too the date is stuck at '5 December 2015' for 25 days now...


----------



## Ktoda

Hi All

I think we wont see any Grants Today or Tomorrow as all the staff encouraged by Govt. to take longer leave as tomorrow is Australia Day

Australia Day 2016: Company gives staff Monday off for four day weekend

From Wednesday, (ie 27th Jan 2016) we can expect some grants


----------



## Williamhk

Hi all,

CO requested for PCC and I have just applied for it. The original copy of cert. will be mail directly from Police to DIBP within 4 weeks. Under this circumstances, WHEN shuold I press the "Information Provided" button in my application, or I don't even need to respond by pressing that button?

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## andreyx108b

Williamhk said:


> Hi all, CO requested for PCC and I have just applied for it. The original copy of cert. will be mail directly from Police to DIBP within 4 weeks. Under this circumstances, WHEN shuold I press the "Information Provided" button in my application, or I don't even need to respond by pressing that button? Thank you for your advice!


Di you have any receipt/cinfirmation of the fact that you have applied? 

Then scan and attach it together with expkanation that it will be emailed to DIBP directly.


----------



## Black_Rose

Williamhk said:


> Hi all, CO requested for PCC and I have just applied for it. The original copy of cert. will be mail directly from Police to DIBP within 4 weeks. Under this circumstances, WHEN shuold I press the "Information Provided" button in my application, or I don't even need to respond by pressing that button? Thank you for your advice!



Did DIBP asked to send the PCC directly to them ?


----------



## Williamhk

Black_Rose said:


> Did DIBP asked to send the PCC directly to them ?


Not mentioned specifically in the requesting letter, but since it is the only way the police office in my country handle and all expats were doing the same, there is no other option.


----------



## Williamhk

andreyx108b said:


> Di you have any receipt/cinfirmation of the fact that you have applied?
> 
> Then scan and attach it together with expkanation that it will be emailed to DIBP directly.


Good point - although the only thing I got is a payment receipt. Where can I explain in the application form?


----------



## ahmedrizk1985

Hi All,
I've submitted my application this month, then I was contacted by my agent asking to do medical checkups and PCC as a proactive step to save time. although when I checked DIBP website the clearly mentioned that (if you submitted the application do not perform the medical checkup unless you are asked for it). I already communicated the same with my agent and waiting for his reply, but I am seeking your advise as well.


Regards
Ahmed


----------



## andreyx108b

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> Hi All, I've submitted my application this month, then I was contacted by my agent asking to do medical checkups and PCC as a proactive step to save time. although when I checked DIBP website the clearly mentioned that (if you submitted the application do not perform the medical checkup unless you are asked for it). I already communicated the same with my agent and waiting for his reply, but I am seeking your advise as well. Regards Ahmed


Many people do it in advance. Its normal.


----------



## KeeDa

Williamhk said:


> Good point - although the only thing I got is a payment receipt. Where can I explain in the application form?


You can upload that receipt under category "Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain"


----------



## sameerb

Dear Hassan Hayat / Majician, 

I have luckily received my police clearance certificate today and have got it translated to English. Before I upload it just need to clarify.

1) Do I upload the only English translated copy or Do I attach the original with it too?

Regards


----------



## hassanhaayat

sameerberlas said:


> Dear Hassan Hayat / Majician,
> 
> I have luckily received my police clearance certificate today and have got it translated to English. Before I upload it just need to clarify.
> 
> 1) Do I upload the only English translated copy or Do I attach the original with it too?
> 
> Regards


yes original with translated one....


----------



## arun32

Ktoda said:


> Hi All
> 
> I think we wont see any Grants Today or Tomorrow as all the staff encouraged by Govt. to take longer leave as tomorrow is Australia Day
> 
> Australia Day 2016: Company gives staff Monday off for four day weekend
> 
> From Wednesday, (ie 27th Jan 2016) we can expect some grants


Hi Ktoda,

Let them enjoy their vacation and come back in a cheerful mood and shower the grants


----------



## sameerb

hassanhaayat said:


> yes original with translated one....


Thank you Hassan,

I have updated my application and so my signature. 


Regards,
Sameer Berlas


----------



## Williamhk

KeeDa said:


> You can upload that receipt under category "Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain"


Thanks, will try!


----------



## Williamhk

varun_gupta11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> has anyone taken PCC for hongkong.
> I need some help regarding process and time involved in it.
> 
> Regards
> Varun


Read this link for process and documents required.
Certificate of No Criminal Conviction | Hong Kong Police Force

SLA is 4 weeks and the cert. will be directly mail to DIBP office in Oz.


----------



## hassanhaayat

sameerberlas said:


> Thank you Hassan,
> 
> I have updated my application and so my signature.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer Berlas


Best of luck buddy for a quick Grant..!!!


----------



## arun32

hassanhaayat said:


> Best of luck buddy for a quick Grant..!!!


Thanks mate, Wish you the same...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sameerb

hassanhaayat said:


> Best of luck buddy for a quick Grant..!!!


Same to you bro! :thumb:


----------



## amitkal

I was requested for couple of documents by CO an i have uploaded all but 1. 
I will receive that 1 requested document in a weeks time. Should i click on "Information provided" with whatever i have uploaded and let the CO know about the missing document or should i just wait to get the document and upload everything and then submit?


----------



## wolfskin

*Happy Day*


----------



## suruworks

Hi Guys,

One confusion, I have total 10+ years of experience and I have claimed points based on my ACS that says experience after July 2007 will be considered relevant experience.

Although while submitting EOI, I have put whole of my experience even before July 2007 as relevant experience not knowing this point is related to ACS Assessment. I am not claiming any points for it as I already have 8 years after July 2007.

My questions is:
1) will this cause any issue when I submit my VISA Application? What should I do in that case? 
2) Should I keep EOI and VISA Application consistent and keep the tick mark for earlier employment to be related or remove the tick mark?

Note that keeping it ticked in EOI would have no impact on my points calculation.

Thanks
S


----------



## Evan82

Unswer said:


> Dont panic, it will be fine? But why did you received email from CO on Saturday? Are they working on weekends?
> 
> Hello mate. What kind of email did you receive when your CO was allocated? I received an email from CO (xxxx Position Number: xxxxx GSM Visa Processing Officer GSM Adelaide ) just showing IMMI Assessment Commence as below:
> 
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> been allocated for processing
> This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.
> 
> But it is neither a direct grant nor any documents required. I was confused by this email. Actually I have already uploaded all the docs in advance. Why I received this email instead of being directly granted or asked for more files?


URGENT: Kindly EDIT this post to remove all personal information inscribed.
If this is getting delayed at least the Admin can intervene and delete the post.

Wolf (@wolfskin): kindly remove/edit the position number related info from a post you have quoted.

Folks please be strictly vigilant when you post DIBP related information here. I believe that all of you see a tag like the following at the end of your emails which makes us all LEGALLY BINDING.

"Any review, retransmission, dissemination or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the intended recipient is prohibited. DIBP respects your privacy and has obligations under the Privacy Act 1988."


----------



## saurabray

Any good news until today morning??? since last week. *<SNIP>* ....


----------



## sridhar0624

arun32 said:


> IF CO has contacted once then he/she will look in to your case only after 28 days ideally, but now its taking a bit longer
> 
> We are talking about the trend no co contact, for people who lodged from dec 14 to dec 20,



Hi Arun,

I applied on 18th Dec and i was contacted by CO on 6th Jan. I wish u r contacted by CO soon.


----------



## wolfskin

Evan82 said:


> URGENT: Kindly EDIT this post to remove all personal information inscribed.
> If this is getting delayed at least the Admin can intervene and delete the post.
> 
> Wolf (@wolfskin): kindly remove/edit the position number related info from a post you have quoted.
> 
> Folks please be strictly vigilant when you post DIBP related information here. I believe that all of you see a tag like the following at the end of your emails which makes us all LEGALLY BINDING.
> 
> "Any review, retransmission, dissemination or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the intended recipient is prohibited. DIBP respects your privacy and has obligations under the Privacy Act 1988."


Dude ... I can understand your point here . But what i don't understand is where you can see personal info on the post you have commented also where I have used any personal info on any of my post/ commented post.


----------



## andreyx108b

amitkal said:


> I was requested for couple of documents by CO an i have uploaded all but 1. I will receive that 1 requested document in a weeks time. Should i click on "Information provided" with whatever i have uploaded and let the CO know about the missing document or should i just wait to get the document and upload everything and then submit?



If 28 days limit is up, provide all documents and explain or show evidence that you are waiting for one. 

If 28 days limit has not yet reached, then wait until you get final document.


----------



## Evan82

wolfskin said:


> Dude ... I can understand your point here . But what i don't understand is where you can see personal info on the post you have commented also where I have used any personal info on any of my post/ commented post.


Dude, I suggest you recheck your post+quote in page 1543, post is ok, please edit the quote: this is how it looks now,apart from the position number which I edited myself with xxxx before I quote here.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Unswer View Post
Dont panic, it will be fine? But why did you received email from CO on Saturday? Are they working on weekends?
CO (XXXXX Position Number: xxxxxxx GSM Visa Processing Officer GSM Adelaide ) just showing IMMI Assessment Commence as below:
I request you to edit your post ASAP and remove personal details from your post, like CO's name ASAP.

__________________
VISA -189 || 261313 || 60 Pt || ACS 15-01-2015 || PTE-A || EOI raised 16-05-2015 || Invite 06-11-2015
India PCC 09-11-2015 (same day received) || UK PCC 09-11-2015 <-> 18-11-2015
VISA Lodge 19-11-2015 || Document upload 10-12-2015 || CO Contact 04-12-2015 (Medical|Spouse English|Form80 both) || GSM Adelaide || Medical 14-12-2014 || CO request complete 15-12-2015 || Australia PR VISA GRANT - ??/??/2016


----------



## lonelyheartz

Hi Guys,

Can anyone please tell me in which category should i upload my *Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm)*?

Also, my old passport copy?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MavyWills

It seems people have started breaking forum rules by including sensitive DIBP information and using inappropriate language. forums are meant to assist us not derail plans to search for a visa, mind you also, it is quiet possible for respective authorities to track down offenders because the same IP address you use to go on certain websites can easily be tracked to these pseudonames we are using and might result in visa denial or cancellation. Lets respect policies which we signed.


----------



## suruworks

Hi All,

I am preparing my VISA Application, it asks to provide employment details for last 10 years.

Since I waited for 6 months for my invite, my first employment that was only for 6 months, has now fallen out of last 10 years.

My ACS assessment does have that company as it was valid 6 months ago, now the dilemma is whether I should put that employment detail (that is outside 10 years but inside my ACS Assessment) in my VISA Application or not?

Thx
S


----------



## Evan82

MavyWills said:


> It seems people have started breaking forum rules by including sensitive DIBP information and using inappropriate language. forums are meant to assist us not derail plans to search for a visa, mind you also, it is quiet possible for respective authorities to track down offenders because the same IP address you use to go on certain websites can easily be tracked to these pseudonames we are using and might result in visa denial or cancellation. Lets respect policies which we signed.


Hats off to what you say.
It is possible a person may make a mistake unknowingly. Maybe due to stress or so...
So it is also the duty of the rest of us to correct them asap... Even I have quoted some emails in 2 posts in order to point these mistakes. I'll be editing them in 30mins regardless the posts are corrected or not.


----------



## andreyx108b

suruworks said:


> Hi All, I am preparing my VISA Application, it asks to provide employment details for last 10 years. Since I waited for 6 months for my invite, my first employment that was only for 6 months, has now fallen out of last 10 years. My ACS assessment does have that company as it was valid 6 months ago, now the dilemma is whether I should put that employment detail (that is outside 10 years but inside my ACS Assessment) in my VISA Application or not? Thx S


I would include it.


----------



## suruworks

andreyx108b said:


> I would include it.


Thanks and Should I consider it relevant experience or shouldn't tick mark against it?

S


----------



## ozbound12

*Moderator note:* Please do not share personal information on the forums, including information about your case officer or other government officials with whom you may be dealing at DIBP or other government agencies. This is against forum rules. It's also not a good idea as DIBP and other agencies do monitor forums.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


----------



## andreyx108b

suruworks said:


> Thanks and Should I consider it relevant experience or shouldn't tick mark against it? S


I guess you did not claim points for this?  then it is irrelevant.


----------



## suruworks

andreyx108b said:


> I guess you did not claim points for this?  then it is irrelevant.


Thanks, does that mean DIBP will only verify my immediate relevant employment of 8 years and won't care what I did beyond that?


----------



## ScotDownUnder

suruworks said:


> Thanks, does that mean DIBP will only verify my immediate relevant employment of 8 years and won't care what I did beyond that?


If you aren't claiming points for other employment, it is - I would think - extremely unlikely that they would verify it; however, for high-risk cases, I do not know if they conduct further background checks.

So, whilst they may not verify it, it doesn't necessarily mean they don't care what you did beyond it (for example, they may ask for Form 80).


----------



## suruworks

ScotDownUnder said:


> If you aren't claiming points for other employment, it is - I would think - extremely unlikely that they would verify it; however, for high-risk cases, I do not know if they conduct further background checks.
> 
> So, whilst they may not verify it, it doesn't necessarily mean they don't care what you did beyond it (for example, they may ask for Form 80).


Thanks...I have got my answer but just for my information, Is India a High Risk Country?


----------



## andreyx108b

suruworks said:


> Thanks...I have got my answer but just for my information, Is India a High Risk Country?


Yes.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Photograph:*

In your IMMI account navigate to "*Attach documents*" for a particular applicant and Locate the standalone button "*Attach more documents*", THEN select as follows:

Evidence type | "Photograph - Passport", otherwise under "Photograph - Other"
Document type | "Photograph - Passport", otherwise under "Photograph - Other"


*OLD passport copy:*

In your IMMI account navigate to "*Attach documents*" for a particular applicant and Locate the standalone button "*Attach more documents*", THEN select as follows:

Evidence type | "Travel Document"
Document type | "Passport"
Description | Old Passport color scan copy 





lonelyheartz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me in which category should i upload my *Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm)*?
> 
> Also, my old passport copy?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

suruworks said:


> Thanks, does that mean DIBP will only verify my immediate relevant employment of 8 years and won't care what I did beyond that?


DIBP will (if they will) only verify the employment against which you have claimed points.


----------



## SmartB

Happy Australia Day. -


----------



## suruworks

andreyx108b said:


> DIBP will (if they will) only verify the employment against which you have claimed points.


I have claimed points against my 10+ years of experience as ACS deducts first 2 years.

So does that mean my first 2 years are irrelevant even if it is in the same occupation and there won't be any verification done for those first 2 years?

And should I include it in my VISA Application not tick mark against them as relevant for my employers of those first 2 years?

I am sorry but the whole ACS deducting first 2 years is a little confusing.

Thx
S


----------



## SmartB

Any grants today?


----------



## ushi86

Hi Seniors,

I am not sure if I am posting on the right page. But I have some queries if someone can please provide some information. 

I am an Indian citizen working as a restaurant manager on a work visa in New Zealand (total 28 months in this role). I have received a positive skill assessment for my occupation last month and have scored 7 on all the ILETS modules. 

I am planning to apply for the Northern Territory state nomination and state requires 12-months experience in the last 24-months. Vetassess has deducted 2 years from my overall experience and only wrote 4 months experience on the assessment letter. I still manage to get 60 points for 190 visas and 65 points for 489 visas even if I do not claim points for employment.

My question is, that for the SS does NT state consider the overall experience or just the experience being assessed by Vetassess?

Any help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Usha


----------



## Jeeten#80

*No Grants today!*


No action Today - As its Australia Day, so DIBP is on public holiday.




SmartB said:


> Any grants today?


----------



## suruworks

Jeeten#80 said:


> No action Today - As its Australia Day, so DIBP is on public holiday.


Is there a schedule for granting VISA as well just as it is for the Invitation? 

S


----------



## Rosslleee

ushi86 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am not sure if I am posting on the right page. But I have some queries if someone can please provide some information.
> 
> I am an Indian citizen working as a restaurant manager on a work visa in New Zealand (total 28 months in this role). I have received a positive skill assessment for my occupation last month and have scored 7 on all the ILETS modules.
> 
> I am planning to apply for the Northern Territory state nomination and state requires 12-months experience in the last 24-months. Vetassess has deducted 2 years from my overall experience and only wrote 4 months experience on the assessment letter. I still manage to get 60 points for 190 visas and 65 points for 489 visas even if I do not claim points for employment.
> 
> My question is, that for the SS does NT state consider the overall experience or just the experience being assessed by Vetassess
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Usha


Vetassesse also deducted my experience by 5 yrs and that left me with 2.5 yrs of assessed experience (out of total 7.5 yrs of experience). I lodged my 489 application with 70 points (claimed 5 points for experience) and recently got my Grant. My occupation code is 141311. 

Best Wishes with your Nomination.


----------



## Jeeten#80

No there isn't any schedule.

Its very subjective and depends on case to case basis.




suruworks said:


> Is there a schedule for granting VISA as well just as it is for the Invitation?
> 
> S


----------



## suruworks

Jeeten#80 said:


> No there isn't any schedule.
> 
> Its very subjective and depends on case to case basis.


Why is there an expectation from SmartB than?


----------



## vikaschandra

suruworks said:


> Why is there an expectation from SmartB than?


If one has lodged visa and waiting definitely he/she would expect to see grants coming often to fee positive. 

He might not be aware thay DIBP are celebrating Australia Day. Saturdays are weekend yet some grants are issued on that day isn't it cause the CO prefer working to clear some backlogs 

Well its just a enthusiasm from his side to see grants coming everyday.


----------



## suruworks

vikaschandra said:


> If one has lodged visa and waiting definitely he/she would expect to see grants coming often to fee positive.
> 
> He might not be aware thay DIBP are celebrating Australia Day. Saturdays are weekend yet some grants are issued on that day isn't it cause the CO prefer working to clear some backlogs
> 
> Well its just a enthusiasm from his side to see grants coming everyday.


Aah I C...Thanks


----------



## ankit_smart

KeeDa said:


> 1. National.
> 
> 2. Just the coloured pdf's as-is.
> 
> 3. Combine both ITR-V and Form-16 (i.e. returns filed proof and TDS certificate) into a single pdf and upload. Alternatively, one 26AS per year also works out just fine. 26AS for your PAN is free to download from incometaxindia website.
> 
> 4. Some have had success without bank statements while some were asked to upload. In one recent case, since it was about 3+ months since visa lodged, the Delhi team asked the applicant to send across his latest 3 months bank statements to them via email. I would say upload bank statements upfront without waiting for them to ask, as otherwise, it will only delay processing.
> 
> 5. Check this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html or this (missing images on page#87): My Journey For Australia PR
> 
> Edit: For #2- if by "Secured" you mean they are password protected, then you will have to unprotect them. Printing them as a new pdf with help from a pdf print driver works just fine. Even easier would be to drop them into a new Google Chrome tab and choose print-as-pdf option.


Hi keeda,

I have uploaded most of the document.

I am left with

1) Photograph :- 45 mm x 35 mm. I am not able to find out a website which can resize image in mm. I was able to find website through which I can reduce the image in pixels. Can anybody provide me link of the website?

2) Bank statements : I have some email pdf statements from bank. Do I need to get them attested by the notary?

I have a bank statement attested by the banker only. Should I get them attested by the notary?

Also I was working with let's say x company but I was getting salary from company y which was a subsidiary of x. Should I write something about it because work reference says that I am working with x.

I read in this thread only about the uploading only the relevant page of the bank statements. I was thinking of consolidating the bank statement in a single pdf and highlight the salary transaction. Should I do it?

3) 26 As : Does it requires attestation?


----------



## $#aussie

Hi Guys ,

Can any one please reply to my question.

Regards ,

Aussie


----------



## ankit_smart

ankit_smart said:


> Hi keeda,
> 
> I have uploaded most of the document.
> 
> I am left with
> 
> 1) Photograph :- 45 mm x 35 mm. I am not able to find out a website which can resize image in mm. I was able to find website through which I can reduce the image in pixels. Can anybody provide me link of the website?
> 
> 2) Bank statements : I have some email pdf statements from bank. Do I need to get them attested by the notary?
> 
> I have a bank statement attested by the banker only. Should I get them attested by the notary?
> 
> Also I was working with let's say x company but I was getting salary from company y which was a subsidiary of x. Should I write something about it because work reference says that I am working with x.
> 
> I read in this thread only about the uploading only the relevant page of the bank statements. I was thinking of consolidating the bank statement in a single pdf and highlight the salary transaction. Should I do it?
> 
> 3) 26 As : Does it requires attestation?



Also for form 80 : 

Point 47 : I don't have any direct friend in Australia. Should I give names of friends friend in that form or will it be okay if I submit the form without any reference.

Point 9 : Its ask what's the orginal date of issue of passport. Should I write the issue date of the first passport or only limit it to the passport that I have got recently issued .


----------



## Black_Rose

Hi does anyone know which Canadian police certificate DIBP accept? Is it normal name based or it has to be fingerprint based? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ktoda

Black_Rose said:


> Hi does anyone know which Canadian police certificate DIBP accept? Is it normal name based or it has to be fingerprint based? Thanks in advance.


Sorry Mate No Idea about this


----------



## Ktoda

Hi Folks

Praying to god to hear some +ve news on next day 27-Jan-2016 to shower as many grants to all my friends who are in waiting stage like me.

Wishing to hear some good news on 27-Jan-2016. Best of luck to all


----------



## bharathi039

Hi.. 

I am just preparing docs to be attached during visa lodge and I am little bit confused about how to attached employment evidences..

I can see the document options as 'bank Statement', 'Payslips', etc. from the drop down. Do I need to segregate payslips for each employment and attach it? Or can I merge all my payslips(of different employers) into one single PDF and attach it?

In which order it has to be uploaded? I was concerned, if CO would have any difficulty in verifying the docs if its ordered incorrectly?

TIA


----------



## Rajgowda

Guys,

I had applied for 189 - 60 points and 190 - 65 points on oct 9th 2015 with competent english. 
Still waiting for an invite. From your experience when do you think I might get an invite? which has more possibility 189 or 190?


----------



## zahidrx

I think it's fingerprints. That's what i had to do couple of months back through a fingerprinting agency. The agency will digitize your fingerprints and submit on your behalf.


----------



## zahidrx

Black_Rose said:


> Hi does anyone know which Canadian police certificate DIBP accept? Is it normal name based or it has to be fingerprint based? Thanks in advance.


 
I think it's fingerprints. That's what i had to do couple of months back through a fingerprinting agency. The agency will digitize your fingerprints and submit on your behalf.


----------



## ankit_smart

bharathi039 said:


> Hi..
> 
> I am just preparing docs to be attached during visa lodge and I am little bit confused about how to attached employment evidences..
> 
> I can see the document options as 'bank Statement', 'Payslips', etc. from the drop down. Do I need to segregate payslips for each employment and attach it? Or can I merge all my payslips(of different employers) into one single PDF and attach it?
> 
> In which order it has to be uploaded? I was concerned, if CO would have any difficulty in verifying the docs if its ordered incorrectly?
> 
> TIA


Hi Bharathi,

Just make one index of the salary slips and the company of whose payslip you are attaching. This will make thing easier for the CO and also you can upload more PDF instead of using the 60 Limit only for salary.


----------



## vikaschandra

ankit_smart said:


> Also for form 80 :
> 
> Point 47 : I don't have any direct friend in Australia. Should I give names of friends friend in that form or will it be okay if I submit the form without any reference.
> 
> Point 9 : Its ask what's the orginal date of issue of passport. Should I write the issue date of the first passport or only limit it to the passport that I have got recently issued .


Q 47 if you do not have any friends or relatives leave the question and move to another one. It is not mandatory to provide details if not available. 

Q9. Put the date of your current passport in use


----------



## saurabray

*In Love*

Beautiful days of grants coming along, WTF (WednesdayThursdayFriday)  Anxiously waiting. Its like feeling in love, ohh yeah, I have proposed...and its her turn to throw a smile at my face. Ummmmmaaaaahhhhhhhh......................Cheers to all lovers in this forum !!! 
:focus:


----------



## Black_Rose

zahidrx said:


> I think it's fingerprints. That's what i had to do couple of months back through a fingerprinting agency. The agency will digitize your fingerprints and submit on your behalf.


How much it cost and how long it takes ? Can you please pm me the name of the agency. Thanks


----------



## Shashi_1978

Hi Seniors,

Any trends of GSM Brisbane backlog & time taken for CO to relook into visa application after the additional details are provided. 

I am curious about timelines of grant, job verification, personal interview etc ?


----------



## vikaschandra

$#aussie said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Can any one please reply to my question.
> 
> Regards ,
> 
> Aussie





$#aussie said:


> Hello,
> 
> Iam planning to apply for 189 or 190 sub class to move to australia and work.
> 
> My Background --> I have completed by graduation from commerce stream and my MBA from Marketing stream, currently im into IT stream working in India for MNC ,i have work experience of non IT close to 2 years and IT experience of 4.5 years.
> 
> My Query --> What are my chances to get thru skill assessment as my studies and work experience are not the same. And im new to this forum i would like to get views and comments from the experience folks.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Aussie


Hi Aussie, is this your query that you are looking answer for? Well yes you can apply for IT related skilled occupation code. But firstly you need to get your education and experience assesed by relevant authority. Since you have non IT degree I suppose you can go with ACS via RPL. ACS will only assess your IT experience and may refwr you to other authority for degree assessment or may not even give any comment. 

This thread is for the people who have already reveived their invite and have lodged their visa. Please post similar queries on the thread that best suits your needs as ypu will get more and prompt response their. Refer to the thread below for queries and answers

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/436713-non-ict-degree-2.html


----------



## zahidrx

Black_Rose said:


> zahidrx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's fingerprints. That's what i had to do couple of months back through a fingerprinting agency. The agency will digitize your fingerprints and submit on your behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> How much it cost and how long it takes ? Can you please pm me the name of the agency. Thanks
Click to expand...

RCMP website has the list of companies. 
I went with XL-ID. Cost me CAD$ 120 + courier. Google search gave me lots of companies doing this for much cheaper but decided to go with one recognized by RCMP. Hope this helps. Depending on courier turnaround can be less than 7 days. RCMP takes 2-3 days. Rest is just courier time. The company itself was very prompt in digitizing and submitting my fingerprints.


----------



## Amlan

4 more hours to go


----------



## Majician

So guys, any news of grants or no ???


----------



## Furqan

Not yet


----------



## rameezsh1

arun32 said:


> hi Experts,
> 
> People who has lodged visa from 01 dec to 10th dec have direct grant/ CO contact.
> and those who lodge after 22nd has got direct grant/co contact.
> 
> people who have lodged visa in Dec 14 to dec 20 , dint had any co contact or grant,
> 
> any reason??


Hello mate,

See my timeline. Applied on 5th, CO contact 16th, Info provided 17th, No contact since then. Didnt get a direct grant.


----------



## wolfskin

This is simply pathetic. :noidea:.More than half of the day is gone and did not hear much grant news as of now. Assuming, in case planet Mars were issuing Visa to people on Earth it would be easy and faster to get a Visa from some place belonging to outer space like Mars :spider::mad2: as compared to this :mad2:


----------



## ravian720

wolfskin said:


> This is simply pathetic. :noidea:.More than half of the day is gone and did not hear much grant news as of now. Assuming, in case planet Mars were issuing Visa to people on Earth it would be easy and faster to get a Visa from some place belonging to outer space like Mars :spider::mad2: as compared to this :mad2:


Tbqh .. there wont be much for this week .. see you guys on monday  

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## saurabray

wolfskin said:


> This is simply pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .More than half of the day is gone and did not hear much grant news as of now. Assuming, in case planet Mars were issuing Visa to people on Earth it would be easy and faster to get a Visa from some place belonging to outer space like Mars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as compared to this


Hahaha. Good to have patience bro, like me not even sleeping good


----------



## bharathi039

ankit_smart said:


> Hi Bharathi,
> 
> Just make one index of the salary slips and the company of whose payslip you are attaching. This will make thing easier for the CO and also you can upload more PDF instead of using the 60 Limit only for salary.


Thanks for you reply. So, do you mean to say I need to create PDF files like this--

1_Payslips.pdf(all payslips from employer1)
2_Payslips.pdf(all payslips from employer2)
3_Payslips.pdf(all payslips from employer3)

1_Reference.pdf(ref letter from emp 1)
2_Reference.pdf(ref letter from emp 2)
3_Reference.pdf(ref letter from emp 3)

....

Will it work this way? Correct if I am wrong. Or if anyone already uploaded already, please guide..


----------



## rj2309

Its been 123 days since visa lodged, 90 day's since co contacted, I have no clue what's happening, I am even fine if CO comes back amd ask for any other documents rather being like this


----------



## Unswer

rj2309 said:


> Its been 123 days since visa lodged, 90 day's since co contacted, I have no clue what's happening, I am even fine if CO comes back amd ask for any other documents rather being like this


Did Co ask you any docs the first time he/she contacted you?


----------



## rj2309

Unswer said:


> Did Co ask you any docs the first time he/she contacted you?


Yes, asked for reference letter and spouse functional englsh proof


----------



## Unswer

rj2309 said:


> Yes, asked for reference letter and spouse functional englsh proof


Dont panic. Hope the grant letter comes soon.


----------



## 3br4h!m

rj2309 said:


> Its been 123 days since visa lodged, 90 day's since co contacted, I have no clue what's happening, I am even fine if CO comes back amd ask for any other documents rather being like this


Are you claiming work experience points?


----------



## rj2309

Yes, 5 point's


----------



## 3br4h!m

rj2309 said:


> Yes, 5 point's


That is costing you the time. Claiming work experience points often times delays the grant significantly.


----------



## rj2309

3br4h!m said:


> That is costing you the time. Claiming work experience points often times delays the grant significantly.


May be yes, I never knew at the first place otherwise i would have nt claimed and did some work around


----------



## 3br4h!m

rj2309 said:


> May be yes, I never knew at the first place otherwise i would have nt claimed and did some work around


Precisely. I could've claimed 10 for work, but didn't.

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## cozmopravesh

Not even a single grant 

Disappointing


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Visa Granted !!!*



*Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.

Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.

Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.


Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).


----------



## shrif

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).



Congratulation. best of luck. finally a good news today


----------



## happie2012

Wow.. Congrats Jeetendra!! And best wishes for a happy landing at Ozland!! 

Between which GSM it is?


----------



## sandipgp

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).


Congratulations. What a news.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amlan

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).


Finally some news today! Congratulations!!


----------



## Amlan

What is the DIBP number used to call from India?


----------



## saurabray

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).


Great to know this Jeetendra. Thanks for lighting our hope today and all the best for your future in Australia ! 

By the way, is it good for everybody to make a call to DIBP like you did? Would that make sense for others like me too?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*CO contact was from GSM Brisbane and Grant was issued by GSM Adelaide.*





happie2012 said:


> Wow.. Congrats Jeetendra!! And best wishes for a happy landing at Ozland!!
> 
> Between which GSM it is?


----------



## cozmopravesh

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).



Heartiest Congratulations Jeeten. Best wishes for your future in Aus lane:


----------



## gd2015

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).


Many many congratulations to you Jeeten. 
Could you please share the contact no you called to?


----------



## sipoflifein

Many Congratulations Jeeten, mine and yours time line seems almost same and i provided the information of PCC and medicals on same date 4th Jan.

Yours grant makes me feel nervous each day and each hour daily from now.

Did u apply from onshore or offshore?




Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).


----------



## sameerb

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).


Congratulations Jeeten!

One question. Can you share the number to call DIBP?


Regards,
Sameer


----------



## vikaschandra

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes


Congratulations Jeeten. Best wishes


----------



## sachin1978

Hi Guys, I have lodged the application on 9th September 2015, however haven't got any request either, asking for document , apart from the Case Officer Assignment confirmation.
Not sure what's wrong.
Called the GSM Adelaide number, who confirmed that the normal process if running in the background, they can't commit any timeframe.
Can anybody pls confirm if they've received Grant's for Application filed on 9th September & assigned to GSM Adelaide ?


----------



## rahulnair

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).




Congrats Jeeten! It's been some wait... But deserving! All the very best for the future!


----------



## msr83

I got my approval today


----------



## Unswer

sachin1978 said:


> Hi Guys, I have lodged the application on 9th September 2015, however haven't got any request either, asking for document , apart from the Case Officer Assignment confirmation.
> Not sure what's wrong.
> Called the GSM Adelaide number, who confirmed that the normal process if running in the background, they can't commit any timeframe.
> Can anybody pls confirm if they've received Grant's for Application filed on 9th September & assigned to GSM Adelaide ?


Hi mate. I also got a email with the subject line as 'IMMI Assessment Commence', and this letter shows that my 189 Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below. 

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
been allocated for processing
This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.

But it is neither a direct grant nor any documents required. I was confused by this email. Actually I have already uploaded all the docs including Form 1221, Form 80, CV, PCC, and Medicals in advance. Why I received this email instead of being directly granted or asked for more files? Does anyone know whether it is a normal mail when CO is allocated?

You also received this email without being requested for more docs, right? 
What does this email mean? Is CO now assessing my application or is there anything that needs to be further checked by CO? 

My current status is still 'Application Received', not 'Assessment In Progress' or 'Information Required'.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*In my view: *One *MUST NOT call DIBP* before they complete 3 months after Visa application (Standard processing time for skilled migration visa sub-classes 189/190).





saurabray said:


> Great to know this Jeetendra. Thanks for lighting our hope today and all the best for your future in Australia !
> 
> By the way, is it good for everybody to make a call to DIBP like you did? Would that make sense for others like me too?


----------



## sachin1978

Unswer said:


> Hi mate. I also got a email with the subject line as 'IMMI Assessment Commence', and this letter shows that my 189 Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below.
> 
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> been allocated for processing
> This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.
> 
> But it is neither a direct grant nor any documents required. I was confused by this email. Actually I have already uploaded all the docs including Form 1221, Form 80, CV, PCC, and Medicals in advance. Why I received this email instead of being directly granted or asked for more files? Does anyone know whether it is a normal mail when CO is allocated?
> 
> You also received this email without being requested for more docs, right?
> What does this email mean? Is CO now assessing my application or is there anything that needs to be further checked by CO?
> 
> My current status is still 'Application Received', not 'Assessment In Progress' or 'Information Required'.


Yeah, received exactly the same mail, but it signifies that the CO is assigned, as it also contains the Visa Officer Name & their identification Number.
But haven't got any correspondence from them asking for any document. 
Its been more than 4 Months now.


----------



## indergreat

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.




Congratz buddy ... best of luck for future ..


----------



## indergreat

msr83 said:


> I got my approval today


Which approval buddy, have you got your GRANT ...


----------



## itsme121ab

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).


Many congratulations Jeeten. Your grant gives hope to many 

All the best buddy!


----------



## electrified

thats good news that some grant today. 

But i am getting frustrated. I ve applied on 29th nov, CO allocated 8th. after that just blank......
I am claiming 10 pts for AU work exp. i know for employment verification they will take time. But for my case what else they want to verify, as i am on 457 work visa (sponsored by employer).

I ve called DIBP once and asked them about some of my visa processing and... They told me they know everything, who my employer is, 457 visa duration etc etc and all details relating to my current employment. 

Still dnt know what else they wanna verify and how long it gonna take...


----------



## rohitjaggi

I just called GSM adel and was told my file will now be opened in March, really hate this process.

Easy to come on the boat than to actually struggle and make your way up.

Really not happy lost my patience completely.


----------



## gaus

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).


Hearty Congratulations!!! Wish you all the best for future!


----------



## andreyx108b

rj2309 said:


> Its been 123 days since visa lodged, 90 day's since co contacted, I have no clue what's happening, I am even fine if CO comes back amd ask for any other documents rather being like this


You can try to email or call them as 90 days have passed.


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats guys for your grants! 

Good luck in AU Jeeten!


----------



## ravian720

rohitjaggi said:


> I just called GSM adel and was told my file will now be opened in March, really hate this process.
> 
> Easy to come on the boat than to actually struggle and make your way up.
> 
> Really not happy lost my patience completely.


Did u call earlier as well ? ...

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## Unswer

sachin1978 said:


> Yeah, received exactly the same mail, but it signifies that the CO is assigned, as it also contains the Visa Officer Name & their identification Number.
> But haven't got any correspondence from them asking for any document.
> Its been more than 4 Months now.


Did you claim for any working experience?


----------



## rohitjaggi

ravian720 said:


> Did u call earlier as well ? ...
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


Yes i did and i was told my file was suppose to be re-opened on 14th Jan 2016 which did not happen and i called to check.

They said they will escalate my case on request as its been almost 2 months and that did not happen either.

Today i called them again and i was informed that the next check will be in March.


----------



## deepgill

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).


Congratulations.. Jeeten. That's a great news. Best wishes for your future endeavors.


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).


Congrats Jeeten !!


----------



## hassanhaayat

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).


Best Of luck Buddy .....


----------



## George2014

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.


Congratulations.. all the best for your further steps.


----------



## msr83

indergreat said:


> Which approval buddy, have you got your GRANT ...


Yes bro... Got grant for me and my family..


----------



## vikaschandra

msr83 said:


> Yes bro... Got grant for me and my family..



Congratulations msr83. Best wishes. Now you can change your signature


----------



## Yograj

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).


Congrats my friend and wish you all the best for your future.

I am feeling good bcos my timeline is matching with your timeline.

Hopping I will get grant soon..


----------



## gaus

msr83 said:


> Yes bro... Got grant for me and my family..


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## George2014

msr83 said:


> Yes bro... Got grant for me and my family..


Great news. Congratulations and all the best.


----------



## doubletrouble

Congrats and good luck Jeeten#80 and msr83


----------



## diogosgp

I think they skipped mine 

CO contacted 8 Dec


----------



## Yograj

msr83 said:


> I got my approval today


Congrats !!!


----------



## sipoflifein

*Should i call DIBP?*

Hi All,

Kindly advise if i can go ahead and call DIBP?
Atleast to get info when i can expect grant


----------



## Heywb

msr83 said:


> Yes bro... Got grant for me and my family..


Congratulations dear, good luck


----------



## acars

Jeeten#80 said:


> *In my view: *One *MUST NOT call DIBP* before they complete 3 months after Visa application (Standard processing time for skilled migration visa sub-classes 189/190).


Congratulations! Any specific reason you called them today since you were still under 90 days...


----------



## Heywb

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).


Congrats Jeeten, I have seen you querying a lot about grants and good to see you having it today. Enjoy.


----------



## saurabray

*No more grants? Only 2.*

Is it only 2 grants today? I was expecting that the grants will be likely in about a number of minimum 1000 today. Seems no progress in grants. Did all COs resign their jobs on last Friday?:confused2:


----------



## AusEducated

saurabray said:


> Is it only 2 grants today? I was expecting that the grants will be likely in about a number of minimum 1000 today. Seems no progress in grants. Did all COs resign their jobs on last Friday?:confused2:


Haha lets hope not.
I spoke to DIBP today regarding my case.
It has been nearly 4 months now.
Status still Application Received.
He did check and Re-Check my application.
Told me that its "Under Normal Process"

I really fail to understand the priority that they have set.


----------



## Ktoda

Hahaha Saurabray.. Don't know.. I feel its like mystery on what basis these grants are received and I understand its CASE by CASE of own individuals. 

Oh God, if Mar-2016 comes then * I may create history in this forum as I will be first guy who's yet to receive his grant after lodging his visa 1 year back *


----------



## Ktoda

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).


Hey Jeetendra

That's really fantastic news mate. Wish you all good luck for your future steps


----------



## Jai.kumar

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).


Congratulations Jeeten !!! Can you share the number you called the GSM this morning? I have called them twice so far for another enquiry and they did not even ask for the TRN. I am not sure if I am calling the right number. Thank you.


----------



## ravian720

Looking forward to cross 135 days since lodge to be amongst the top 3 slowest cases in dev programmer category  

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## saurabray

Ktoda said:


> Hahaha Saurabray.. Don't know.. I feel its like mystery on what basis these grants are received and I understand its CASE by CASE of own individuals.
> 
> Oh God, if Mar-2016 comes then * I may create history in this forum as I will be first guy who's yet to receive his grant after lodging his visa 1 year back *


I think you need to call the DIBP and find out where you are.


----------



## naveedahmed1983

I would like to know

1) How many days one should wait to call DIBP to check the status
2) Where can I see the number to call to DIBP? any link? correspondence documents? or what?


----------



## tt2

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).


Congratulations Jeeten


----------



## saurabray

Lets give a new title to this thread "*189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang*" ==>>>to==>>> *"189 वीजा लॉज 2015 गिरोह, ऑस्ट्रेलिया के लिए भारतीयों, आनन्द की बोरी, प्रवासी मंच"* | To only few countable members who do not understand, the translation is "_189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang, Indians to Australia, sack of fun, expat forum_"



BE HAPPY, expect that, at minimum, one day in life we will see each other at some place in Australia.


----------



## rj2309

andreyx108b said:


> You can try to email or call them as 90 days have passed.



I did two days back, same generic answer that people are looking at my file and they cant give exact time frame when they can finalise


----------



## amar9780816870

Guys please some tell me on which number I can call and what will the dibp staff will ask to get to my application


----------



## saurabray

rj2309 said:


> I did two days back, same generic answer that people are looking at my file and they cant give exact time frame when they can finalise


It surprises me a lot, how much time and how many people go through 15-20 documents that was lodged way back in time and still no signs of progress of the application status, while for few people, they give grants in almost like 15 days. 

If one sits in one go through 16-20 pages newspaper, he/she will complete by 25 mins, and even memorise a whole lot of topics and information. 

May be a bunch of people at the same time must agree to every grant in a standup meeting saying like "Whoooooaaaa, I am granting this candidate, any questions, any questions, you?....you?....you?" 

and somebody still drops a question for our member's cases "Yes, I have a question".

Thats why I think, our cases might have delayed.  :focus:


----------



## amar9780816870

Bros help me I have loged through agent on 16 October


----------



## amar9780816870

amar9780816870 said:


> Guys please some tell me on which number I can call and what will the dibp staff will ask to get to my application


I think calling dibp will do something


----------



## vikaschandra

amar9780816870 said:


> Bros help me I have loged through agent on 16 October


Your agent lodged on 16 october thereafter did you have CO contact for any information as requirement?
What is the current status on your immi account?


----------



## Majician

I also called last week and the guy who picked up the phone was quite gentle, however he did'nt even asked me TRN or passport number, he just asked about visa lodging date and CO contact date, also what was asked by the CO, I mean which document and then he said the golden words " you have to be patient".


----------



## Guest360

Congrats Jeeten buddy!


----------



## amar9780816870

vikaschandra said:


> Your agent lodged on 16 october thereafter did you have CO contact for any information as requirement?
> What is the current status on your immi account?


Dont know I will insist him to tell me or to call dibp


----------



## ketanp89

ravian720 said:


> Looking forward to cross 135 days since lodge to be amongst the top 3 slowest cases in dev programmer category
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???




I had got my visa after 188 days mate!!


----------



## ravian720

ketanp89 said:


> I had got my visa after 188 days mate!!


Will beat your record  

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## Evan82

amar9780816870 said:


> Dont know I will insist him to tell me or to call dibp


Can you post a bit more information on your application like:
Did you claim work experience and how many if so;
Have you had CO contact?
Before that, have you communicated with the agent?


----------



## Jeeten#80

I was on the 88th Day post my visa application and there was some system error when CO contact happened on 3rd Dec 2015. So wanted to check if everything was sorted out and no actions were pending from om my end.

In addition to that today I completed 8 weeks after CO contact.




acars said:


> Congratulations! Any specific reason you called them today since you were still under 90 days...


----------



## gd2015

Jai.kumar said:


> Congratulations Jeeten !!! Can you share the number you called the GSM this morning? I have called them twice so far for another enquiry and they did not even ask for the TRN. I am not sure if I am calling the right number. Thank you.


Your timelines are exactly same as my timelines. 
Other members on the forum have reported that they were asked for visa lodge date and CO contact date and then were told to wait ( without asking TRN). 
Was it the same for you?


----------



## 3br4h!m

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).


Ah man! Congrats! Is it GSM brisbane? Looks like my application is also stuck so looking to call tomorrow, can you please share the number via PM?


Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## Majician

Jeeten#80 said:


> I was on the 88th Day post my visa application and there was some system error when CO contact happened on 3rd Dec 2015. So wanted to check if everything was sorted out and no actions were pending from om my end.
> 
> In addition to that today I completed 8 weeks after CO contact.


Hi Jeeten, 

Congrats for your success and wish you best of luck for your next steps.

Just one question stuck in my mind, how come it has been 8 weeks for you since CO contact??


----------



## vikaschandra

amar9780816870 said:


> Dont know I will insist him to tell me or to call dibp


I understand that as usual one more agent is not willing to share the immi account details or provide the update on the application to the client. 

Well i guess you should be having your trn number from the application acknowledgement that was receuved after the visa lodge and payment, you can use the trn number and import the application on it. This way you will be able to track your application.


----------



## saurabray

Jeeten#80 said:


> I was on the 88th Day post my visa application and there was some system error when CO contact happened on 3rd Dec 2015. So wanted to check if everything was sorted out and no actions were pending from om my end.
> 
> In addition to that today I completed 8 weeks after CO contact.


So, "January 27th, 2016 is Jeetendra day". A very special day. Nobody else. :boxing:


----------



## kaivalya

ravian720 said:


> Looking forward to cross 135 days since lodge to be amongst the top 3 slowest cases in dev programmer category
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


We both are in same boat.

___________________________________________________ 
Skilled - Subclass 189| Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
06/05/2015 - IELTS(L-6,R-7,W-605,S-6 Overall-6.5)
08/05/2015 - EOI Submitted for 190 NSW with 55 points
06/10/2015 - PTE (L-70,R-67,W-74,S-75 Overall-70)
06/10/2015 - EOI Submitted for 189 with 65 pts 
23/10/2015 - Invite
27/10/2015 - Visa Application submitted
12/11/2015 - CO contact GSM Brisbane. request for Form80
16/11/2015 - Spouse PCC & Form80 uploaded
___________________________________________________
Next Steps (Hope)
XX/XX/2016 - Job verification:
XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant | _


----------



## 3br4h!m

ravian720 said:


> Looking forward to cross 135 days since lodge to be amongst the top 3 slowest cases in dev programmer category
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???



I think I see a pattern here ... applications with newborns added are being delayed on purpose?


----------



## ravian720

3br4h!m said:


> I think I see a pattern here ... applications with newborns added are being delayed on purpose?


There was no new born in my case ....

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## 3br4h!m

ravian720 said:


> There was no new born in my case ....
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


Have you claimed work exp points?

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## KeeDa

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).


Hearty, mighty congratulations mate! :cheer2:lane:



ketanp89 said:


> I had got my visa after 188 days mate!!





ravian720 said:


> Will beat your record





kaivalya said:


> We both are in same boat.


Let me on your boat. 220'th day and still going strong


----------



## Ktoda

Keeda, Kaivalya, Ravian, Ketanp

What do you guys think in my case ...!!! * 314 days * since my visa lodge and going very very stronger and reaching 365 days. 
DIBP is encouraging me to complete 365 days. I think I will create a *forum record* here as the person who has been in waiting stage equal to an year

For me, Boat is not enough I may need a ship to carry all of you


----------



## ravian720

3br4h!m said:


> Have you claimed work exp points?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


Yes i did for 5 yr exp. Lol so many ppl in wait boat ... iceberg quite ahead  

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## 3br4h!m

ravian720 said:


> Yes i did for 5 yr exp. Lol so many ppl in wait boat ... iceberg quite ahead
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


Delays are normal for applicants claiming work exp.

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## Unswer

3br4h!m said:


> Delays are normal for applicants claiming work exp.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


Hi mate. I did not claim any points for working experience, but I uploaded my offer letter of a part-time job in Australia. Will that delay my assessment? Thank you.


----------



## ravian720

3br4h!m said:


> Delays are normal for applicants claiming work exp.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


Ya i would live n wait with that  ... 

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## saurabray

3br4h!m said:


> Delays are normal for applicants claiming work exp.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


@Abrahim, this is not normal. They should call DIBP and speak to appropriate person stating their anxiety in a proper manner to ask the status of their application. So many days seems like there might be some glitch happening in between both parties, that should be cleared out. The COs do not have intentions to delay as they properly understand the candidate's interest to land on Aussie and live their dream.


----------



## ravian720

saurabray said:


> @Abrahim, this is not normal. They should call DIBP and speak to appropriate person stating their anxiety in a proper manner to ask the status of their application. So many days seems like there might be some glitch happening in between both parties, that should be cleared out. The COs do not have intentions to delay as they properly understand the candidate's interest to land on Aussie and live their dream.


I am getting proper 30 days review co contacts ... so hoping it may be a grant this time ....  

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## kenny_lowe23

Hi Guys,

I have question.... I got my 189 visa this Jan...and was wondering...After moving to Aus... Will i be able to add Dependents such as my Mom and Dad to my visa later on?


----------



## sfahmed

AOA

Just submitted Visa form and paid the immigration fee.
submitting visa doc is next.

Docs uploading.

Passport
National ID
ACS Letter
IELTS Result
Job Reference Letter
1 year Pay Slips ( total job experience is 8.9 years)
4 Year Tax Slips ( total job experience is 8.9 years)

What else.. i have seen the checklist and is it mandatory to provide birth certificate ?

Regards
Furqan

+ACS 3rd March 2015
+ CAE 17th OCt 2015
+EOI 24rth NOV 2015
Visa form submitted 27th JAN 2016


----------



## ravian720

sfahmed said:


> AOA
> 
> Just submitted Visa form and paid the immigration fee.
> submitting visa doc is next.
> 
> Docs uploading.
> 
> Passport
> National ID
> ACS Letter
> IELTS Result
> Job Reference Letter
> 1 year Pay Slips ( total job experience is 8.9 years)
> 4 Year Tax Slips ( total job experience is 8.9 years)
> 
> What else.. i have seen the checklist and is it mandatory to provide birth certificate ?
> 
> Regards
> Furqan
> 
> +ACS 3rd March 2015
> + CAE 17th OCt 2015
> +EOI 24rth NOV 2015
> Visa form submitted 27th JAN 2016


Yes very mandatory ... good luck if you have to create new from Union Council in PK took 23 days for me to get em done for me n wife .... 

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## udeshi3002

Mine is doing by an agent. But I hv credentials of skill select to see the status. It was lodged yesterday and now in "lodged" status. 1. How many statuses are there to complete?? 2. What is the normal procedure?


----------



## udeshi3002

Mine is doing by an agent. But I hv credentials of skill select to see the status. It was lodged yesterday and now in "lodged" status.
1. How many statuses are there to complete?? 

2. What is the normal procedure?


----------



## KeeDa

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have question.... I got my 189 visa this Jan...and was wondering...After moving to Aus... Will i be able to add Dependents such as my Mom and Dad to my visa later on?


There is no such thing as "adding" dependents to this PR visa. Your dependents will have to file separate visas- partner 100/ 309, child 101/ 802, parent 103, contributory parent 173/ 143, etc.


----------



## KeeDa

sfahmed said:


> AOA
> 
> Just submitted Visa form and paid the immigration fee.
> submitting visa doc is next.
> 
> Docs uploading.
> 
> Passport
> National ID
> ACS Letter
> IELTS Result
> Job Reference Letter
> 1 year Pay Slips ( total job experience is 8.9 years)
> 4 Year Tax Slips ( total job experience is 8.9 years)
> 
> What else.. i have seen the checklist and is it mandatory to provide birth certificate ?
> 
> Regards
> Furqan
> 
> +ACS 3rd March 2015
> + CAE 17th OCt 2015
> +EOI 24rth NOV 2015
> Visa form submitted 27th JAN 2016


Birth certificate is not mandatory. If you notice the "Birth or Age, Evidence of" category, there are various options listed there- like passport, school leaving certificate, etc.


----------



## ravian720

KeeDa said:


> Birth certificate is not mandatory. If you notice the "Birth or Age, Evidence of" category, there are various options listed there- like passport, school leaving certificate, etc.


It is mandatory as per all cases from Pakistan. 

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## sfahmed

ravian720 said:


> Yes very mandatory ... good luck if you have to create new from Union Council in PK took 23 days for me to get em done for me n wife ....
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


i was going through forum and found that Metric mark sheet can also work for DOB verification did you tried it?


----------



## gd2015

KeeDa said:


> Birth certificate is not mandatory. If you notice the "Birth or Age, Evidence of" category, there are various options listed there- like passport, school leaving certificate, etc.


I provided school leaving certificate and passport as well. Still CO asked me for birth certificate for my partner.


----------



## ravian720

sfahmed said:


> i was going through forum and found that Metric mark sheet can also work for DOB verification did you tried it?


You can take your chances but i would say dont risk your chances and upload all docs upfront... get the process started for it asap ... they will ask for it 99%.

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## sfahmed

ravian720 said:


> It is mandatory as per all cases from Pakistan.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


AOA

Understood brother ... i will have to get it.
what about the rest of the list do u think i need to add anything for my self or my wife or kid.


----------



## Pinpraxy

Congrats to all for your Golden Ticket... Hope to meet you all there in Aus... i think we should plan something ... 

Look who is talking still no clue of the grant...


----------



## vikaschandra

Ktoda said:


> Keeda, Kaivalya, Ravian, Ketanp
> 
> What do you guys think in my case ...!!! * 314 days * since my visa lodge and going very very stronger and reaching 365 days.
> DIBP is encouraging me to complete 365 days. I think I will create a *forum record* here as the person who has been in waiting stage equal to an year
> 
> For me, Boat is not enough I may need a ship to carry all of you


Hatsoff to you and your patience Ktoda. Going strong and soon it will be a day when the wait will turn into day of rejoice with all smile in your face. 
Hope DIBP will not let you complete the 365 days mark.

Will get you a ship with aircraft carrier since their are some who are taking off at super speed and some have anchored.


----------



## ravian720

sfahmed said:


> AOA
> 
> Understood brother ... i will have to get it.
> what about the rest of the list do u think i need to add anything for my self or my wife or kid.


Passport scans for all of you
Polio certificates for all of you
Birth certificates for all of you.
Matric fsc bachelor degrees for both of you.
Assesment of main applicant.
Employment letter payslips taxslips 
Form 80 for both wife n yourself
Updated cv of main applicant
Wife functional english proof
Police certificates for both of you
Medicals for all of you.

Are you added in whatsapp group for ppl from Pakistan ? 

Pm me your whatsapp number if you arent.






ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???


----------



## bharathi039

KeeDa said:


> Birth certificate is not mandatory. If you notice the "Birth or Age, Evidence of" category, there are various options listed there- like passport, school leaving certificate, etc.



I dont have a birth certificate either and uploaded PP and school mark sheet. .. 

Keeda, 

What is your suggestion on ordering the work experience docs during upload? Shall we merge payslip/bankstatements/Tax slips of all employers and upload as a single pdf or each pdf for each employer?


----------



## indergreat

msr83 said:


> Yes bro... Got grant for me and my family..





ketanp89 said:


> I had got my visa after 188 days mate!!


congratz guys ... best of luck for future ...


----------



## mukeshsharma

Hi , 

I have written mail to DIPB for some clarification , how many days they take to reply ? Any idea ? Any phone number or something i can call ? its been already 7-8 days . 

thnaks


----------



## civil189

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> 
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> 
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ktoda

mukeshsharma said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have written mail to DIPB for some clarification , how many days they take to reply ? Any idea ? Any phone number or something i can call ? its been already 7-8 days .
> 
> thnaks


Mukesh

7-8 days are less when compared with ppl here in forum waiting for months & Quarters  for a reply from CO. 
They will reply after 3-4 weeks generally but current trend is at least 5-7 weeks. Be patient friend


----------



## Jeeten#80

CO contact was from GSM Brisbane and Grant was from GSM Adeliade.




3br4h!m said:


> Ah man! Congrats! Is it GSM brisbane? Looks like my application is also stuck so looking to call tomorrow, can you please share the number via PM?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## Ktoda

vikaschandra said:


> Hatsoff to you and your patience Ktoda. Going strong and soon it will be a day when the wait will turn into day of rejoice with all smile in your face.
> Hope DIBP will not let you complete the 365 days mark.
> 
> Will get you a ship with aircraft carrier since their are some who are taking off at super speed and some have anchored.


Thanks a lot for your words Vikas and truly waiting for that day as well

Tired of waiting :crutch::frusty: But still fighting with this "waiting time" :boxing:


----------



## Cgarik

rohitjaggi said:


> Yes i did and i was told my file was suppose to be re-opened on 14th Jan 2016 which did not happen and i called to check.
> 
> They said they will escalate my case on request as its been almost 2 months and that did not happen either.
> 
> Today i called them again and i was informed that the next check will be in March.


we both got contacted by co on same day.. probably they will check my file also in march....i didn't call them but i mailed .. some other co officer informed me its in process..


----------



## redspark123

I applied my visa through an agent. Can I call directly to DIBP. Will the provide information to me or only to my agent?

23/10/2015 - Invited
28/10/2015 - Visa Applied
09/11/2015 - Co assigned Brisbane (Asked for PCC and Medical)
01/11/2015 - PCC
17/11/2015 - Health
19/11/2015 - Request Completed
XX/XX/2016 - Waiting.....................

It is more than 90 days..Shall I call??


----------



## mukeshsharma

No No , I did not wrote to any CO . i Just sent 
mail to [email protected] border.gov.au for some work experience related clarification. i meant by reply from this email address holder 




Ktoda said:


> Mukesh
> 
> 7-8 days are less when compared with ppl here in forum waiting for months & Quarters  for a reply from CO.
> They will reply after 3-4 weeks generally but current trend is at least 5-7 weeks. Be patient friend


----------



## sachin_noida

Ktoda said:


> Hahaha Saurabray.. Don't know.. I feel its like mystery on what basis these grants are received and I understand its CASE by CASE of own individuals.
> 
> Oh God, if Mar-2016 comes then * I may create history in this forum as I will be first guy who's yet to receive his grant after lodging his visa 1 year back *



Hi Ktoda,
From your signatures, it appears that your case is on hold for nearly 8 months out of 10 months waiting period due to a expected new born.

I am not sure how you are calculating 1 year waiting period.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Thank you |||*


||| Thank you Everyone for your Wishes |||


ray2:ray2:ray2:​


----------



## insouciant

Dear seniors,

I am done with my medicals today, my blood pressure was 140/80... will it cause any problem for me as its relatively high :O


----------



## 189Applicant

redspark123 said:


> I applied my visa through an agent. Can I call directly to DIBP. Will the provide information to me or only to my agent?
> 
> 23/10/2015 - Invited
> 28/10/2015 - Visa Applied
> 09/11/2015 - Co assigned Brisbane (Asked for PCC and Medical)
> 01/11/2015 - PCC
> 17/11/2015 - Health
> 19/11/2015 - Request Completed
> XX/XX/2016 - Waiting.....................
> 
> It is more than 90 days..Shall I call??


Hi, It all depends on how many points do you have and have you submitted PCC, Medicals and Form 80 for all the applicants > 18 along with your VISA application submission.
If you have done all then it will assist the CO to grant you at best possible speed only if all the info they found is genuine.


----------



## Jeeten#80

It won't be a problem.




insouciant said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> I am done with my medicals today, my blood pressure was 140/80... will it cause any problem for me as its relatively high :O


----------



## Jeeten#80

You must call them based on your timeline.

Ideally they might not share the details with you (as you have hired you an agent). But no harm in calling them and checking.




redspark123 said:


> I applied my visa through an agent. Can I call directly to DIBP. Will the provide information to me or only to my agent?
> 
> 23/10/2015 - Invited
> 28/10/2015 - Visa Applied
> 09/11/2015 - Co assigned Brisbane (Asked for PCC and Medical)
> 01/11/2015 - PCC
> 17/11/2015 - Health
> 19/11/2015 - Request Completed
> XX/XX/2016 - Waiting.....................
> 
> It is more than 90 days..Shall I call??


----------



## PVVP

Hi, have been following this forum and must say it's really nice to see the seniors or experienced people helping the rest. We got our invite on 8th Jan, applied for visa on 10th Jan, uploaded as much as documents in the following week. We were contacted by CO, asking for few more documents in 25th Jan. We have uploaded those information too on the same day. Our query now is ,does the CO contact again for further any documents, and can seniors please tell is it necessary to upload spouse's experience letter,salary statement,cv too?


----------



## Ktoda

sachin_noida said:


> Hi Ktoda,
> From your signatures, it appears that your case is on hold for nearly 8 months out of 10 months waiting period due to a expected new born.
> 
> I am not sure how you are calculating 1 year waiting period.


Hi
Waiting time includes my new Born, CO contact date for additional docs after 6-8 weeks, etc. I remember in previous year who's also with the same case adding new born baby like me didn't waited for ~300 days. I partially remember somewhere that guy posted the applicant's who are on HOLD due to baby addition will be considered with extra care.


----------



## Ktoda

PVVP said:


> Hi, have been following this forum and must say it's really nice to see the seniors or experienced people helping the rest. We got our invite on 8th Jan, applied for visa on 10th Jan, uploaded as much as documents in the following week. We were contacted by CO, asking for few more documents in 25th Jan. We have uploaded those information too on the same day. Our query now is ,does the CO contact again for further any documents, and can seniors please tell is it necessary to upload spouse's experience letter,salary statement,cv too?


If you are *NOT *claiming points for your spouse no need to upload salary stack letters, CV, experience letters but if you upload it might be helpful for you before CO asks as its already there.

If you are claiming points, then you have to upload the certified copies (Notary) of your spouse work experience letters, salary stack letters, Spouse ACS, IELTS mark sheet, PCC, Passport, etc


----------



## Jeeten#80

03/12/2015 - CO Contact (GSM Brisbane)


27/01/2016 - Visa Grant (GSM Adelaide)


So if we calculate this - it comes to 8 weeks.




Majician said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Congrats for your success and wish you best of luck for your next steps.
> 
> Just one question stuck in my mind, how come it has been 8 weeks for you since CO contact??


----------



## Majician

Jeeten#80 said:


> 03/12/2015 - CO Contact (GSM Brisbane)
> 
> 
> 27/01/2016 - Visa Grant (GSM Adelaide)
> 
> 
> So if we calculate this - it comes to 8 weeks.


Thanks, if you see my timeline it is quite similar to yours, the 6-8 weeks time or waiting time quoted by several members in the forum, is it after the CO contact or after request complete?


----------



## saurabray

Hope to hear deluge of grants tomorrow (28th Jan, 2016) for all the members of our forum.


----------



## Jeeten#80

I think you should call them after 15th Feb as you will complete 8 weeks post CO request.





sipoflifein said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Kindly advise if i can go ahead and call DIBP?
> Atleast to get info when i can expect grant


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

PENDING CO ALLOCATION LIST

ID|Category|TotalPoints|VisaLodgedDate
AusEducated|261313|65|8-Oct-2015
Pinpraxy|261312|N/A|30-Oct-2015
rahulnair|261311|60|12-Jan-2016
delhi_ratnesh|261313|65|18-Jan-2016
insouciant|233511|60|23-Jan-2016


I tried to compile above list based on information found in signatures. Kindly correct and repost in case of any errors (apologies in advance).

if CO is not allocated to your application then please append your details to the above and reply so that we remain aware of current trend of CO allocation.

Timeline
189 | 261313 | Age 35 years 25 points | IELTS L7,R7,W7,S7 10 points | CSE Engg Degree 15 points | ACS 15 points | EOI: submitted as 60 points Date of effect 05-Dec-2015 auto upgraded to 65 Points on 6-Jan-2016 | Invited: 08-JAN-2016 | Visa Lodged: 18-Jan-2016 | CO Contact - Waiting | PCC - XX-XXX-2016 | Medics - XX-XXX-2016 | Grant - XX-FEB-2016 | Travel - XX-XXX-XXXX


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

*Pending co allocation list*

If CO is not allocated to your application then please append your details to the above and reply so that we remain aware of current trend of CO allocation.


----------



## Jeeten#80

6-8 weeks waiting time is after 6-8 weeks after CO contact.


However off late DIBP are informing applicants that 6-8 weeks waiting time starts after Information provided/Request complete button is clicked.




Majician said:


> Thanks, if you see my timeline it is quite similar to yours, the 6-8 weeks time or waiting time quoted by several members in the forum, is it after the CO contact or after request complete?


----------



## Jeeten#80

I'm an offshore applicant.





sipoflifein said:


> Many Congratulations Jeeten, mine and yours time line seems almost same and i provided the information of PCC and medicals on same date 4th Jan.
> 
> Yours grant makes me feel nervous each day and each hour daily from now.
> 
> Did u apply from onshore or offshore?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations |||*


||| Congratulations *msr83 *and All The Best with Next Steps |||


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




msr83 said:


> Yes bro... Got grant for me and my family..


----------



## Majician

Jeeten#80 said:


> 6-8 weeks waiting time is after 6-8 weeks after CO contact.
> 
> 
> However off late DIBP are informing applicants that 6-8 weeks waiting time starts after Information provided/Request complete button is clicked.


Well it has been 8 weeks for me too almost after CO contact and I will wait for 2 more weeks for request complete period to be 8 weeks


----------



## PVVP

We did claim points for spouse's experience, but we had not uploaded experience letter ,salary statement and ACS assessment of spouse. CO contacted and asked to submit skill assessment of spouse,however no experience related documents were asked. Do we need to upload experience documents of spouse or only ACS assessment? Any chances of CO asking further documents later on?


----------



## Jeeten#80

You should at-least wait for 3 months from Visa application date before inquiring with DIBP.

Looking at your timeline you are long way out still, as you have lodged your Visa on 23rd Dec 2015.

But I know the wait could be agonizing but we should account for this before calling them.




sameerberlas said:


> Congratulations Jeeten!
> 
> One question. Can you share the number to call DIBP?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


----------



## Jeeten#80

All The Best !!!


Hope you get a positive outcome soon.




Majician said:


> Well it has been 8 weeks for me too almost after CO contact and I will wait for 2 more weeks for request complete period to be 8 weeks


----------



## PVVP

Ktoda said:


> PVVP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, have been following this forum and must say it's really nice to see the seniors or experienced people helping the rest. We got our invite on 8th Jan, applied for visa on 10th Jan, uploaded as much as documents in the following week. We were contacted by CO, asking for few more documents in 25th Jan. We have uploaded those information too on the same day. Our query now is ,does the CO contact again for further any documents, and can seniors please tell is it necessary to upload spouse's experience letter,salary statement,cv too?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are *NOT *claiming points for your spouse no need to upload salary stack letters, CV, experience letters but if you upload it might be helpful for you before CO asks as its already there.
> 
> If you are claiming points, then you have to upload the certified copies (Notary) of your spouse work experience letters, salary stack letters, Spouse ACS, IELTS mark sheet, PCC, Passport, etc
Click to expand...

Thank you for the reply.
We did claim points for spouse's experience, but we had not uploaded experience letter ,salary statement and ACS assessment of spouse. CO contacted and asked to submit skill assessment of spouse,however no experience related documents were asked. Do we need to upload experience documents of spouse or only ACS assessment? Any chances of CO asking further documents later on?


----------



## Amlan

delhi_ratnesh said:


> PENDING CO ALLOCATION LIST
> 
> ID|Category|TotalPoints|VisaLodgedDate
> AusEducated|261313|65|8-Oct-2015
> Pinpraxy|261312|N/A|30-Oct-2015
> rahulnair|261311|60|12-Jan-2016
> delhi_ratnesh|261313|65|18-Jan-2016
> insouciant|233511|60|23-Jan-2016
> 
> 
> I tried to compile above list based on information found in signatures. Kindly correct and repost in case of any errors (apologies in advance).
> 
> if CO is not allocated to your application then please append your details to the above and reply so that we remain aware of current trend of CO allocation.
> 
> Timeline
> 189 | 261313 | Age 35 years 25 points | IELTS L7,R7,W7,S7 10 points | CSE Engg Degree 15 points | ACS 15 points | EOI: submitted as 60 points Date of effect 05-Dec-2015 auto upgraded to 65 Points on 6-Jan-2016 | Invited: 08-JAN-2016 | Visa Lodged: 18-Jan-2016 | CO Contact - Waiting | PCC - XX-XXX-2016 | Medics - XX-XXX-2016 | Grant - XX-FEB-2016 | Travel - XX-XXX-XXXX


Amlan|261313|70|20-Dec-2015


Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## auseek

*Partner's IELTS score for 189 Visa Lodge*

I got 189 visa invite on 22nd Jan. My partner had completed IELTS last week. Results will be published on Feb 5th. While filling the PR application, there is a section where it asks about partner's IELTS score. Can someone help me understand if partner IELTS score will reduce the PR processing time (or) Visa cost?

Can someone help me with the information on average time taken for PR issuance after lodging the 189 visa application?


----------



## hassanhaayat

Majician said:


> Well it has been 8 weeks for me too almost after CO contact and I will wait for 2 more weeks for request complete period to be 8 weeks


For me it's nearing 12 weeks.....


----------



## Jeeten#80

Then wait for your partner's IELTS score before lodging your VISA application, as you will have to update your partner's IELTS score to prove Functional English.


*Proof of Functional English: Medium of instruction letter from College / University!*


For processing times refer to *Skilled migration visa processing times*.

There isn't any average processing time as depends on case to case basis.





auseek said:


> I got 189 visa invite on 22nd Jan. My partner had completed IELTS last week. Results will be published on Feb 5th. While filling the PR application, there is a section where it asks about partner's IELTS score. Can someone help me understand if partner IELTS score will reduce the PR processing time (or) Visa cost?
> 
> Can someone help me with the information on average time taken for PR issuance after lodging the 189 visa application?


----------



## vikaschandra

PVVP said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> We did claim points for spouse's experience, but we had not uploaded experience letter ,salary statement and ACS assessment of spouse. CO contacted and asked to submit skill assessment of spouse,however no experience related documents were asked. Do we need to upload experience documents of spouse or only ACS assessment? Any chances of CO asking further documents later on?


Yes it is possible that the CO might for additional documents. But also possible that he/she would not depends on the CO and your other documents that has been submitted.


----------



## auseek

Thanks Jeethan! If partner's IELTS score is not provided while lodging the application, Can it be provided later? If done so, will that induce more delay while processing the application?


----------



## bharathi039

bharathi039 said:


> I dont have a birth certificate either and uploaded PP and school mark sheet. ..
> 
> Keeda,
> 
> *What is your suggestion on ordering the work experience docs during upload? Shall we merge payslip/bankstatements/Tax slips of all employers and upload as a single pdf or each pdf for each employer?*


Can any senior members help me to get clarified on this? I am just stuck with uploading my employment records.. 

I have worked under 4 employers and I dont want to try something and mess up..


----------



## Jai.kumar

gd2015 said:


> Your timelines are exactly same as my timelines.
> Other members on the forum have reported that they were asked for visa lodge date and CO contact date and then were told to wait ( without asking TRN).
> Was it the same for you?


My query was related to a visitor visa application while the PR is in process. So, they didnt bother asking me anything about my SC 189. 

Both my calls and emails haven't got an answer yet. When I call them, they say they are not the CO and will not be able to comment and always asking me to write to the CO. My emails to the CO havent received a response yet.


----------



## Jai.kumar

gd2015 said:


> I provided school leaving certificate and passport as well. Still CO asked me for birth certificate for my partner.


Same with me. I didn't have my birth certificate an hence gave my School leaving Certificate. However, after the CO contact, I applied for my BC and then uploaded it.


----------



## rohansingh2323

Hi Bharathi039,

As per my understanding you are worried for no of files to be uploaded because only 60 files are allowed for each applicant. If yes then you can do one thing. Create seperate folder for each applicant and start preparing scan docs in PDFs seperately first. Creating separate folder for for each applicant will give you clear picture about how many files you have for upload. I did it employer wise like Employer A Paylips in one PDFs file. ITRV in one file. Employer B payslip in one file. You can prepare this way once your documents are in place you will have clear idea how many number of documents you have for each applicant if required you can adjust in end. Uploading documents directly will consume your space and incase some files left you won't be able to upload. Hope this helps.

For birth certificate you can give passport, mark sheet and Aadhar card or pancard. Hope CO will accept.

Thanks
Rohan






bharathi039 said:


> Can any senior members help me to get clarified on this? I am just stuck with uploading my employment records..
> 
> I have worked under 4 employers and I dont want to try something and mess up..


----------



## arun32

PENDING CO ALLOCATION LIST

ID|Category|TotalPoints|VisaLodgedDate
AusEducated|261313|65|8-Oct-2015
Pinpraxy|261312|N/A|30-Oct-2015
Arun32|261313|60|15-Dec-2015
Amlan|261313|70|20-Dec-2015
rahulnair|261311|60|12-Jan-2016
delhi_ratnesh|261313|65|18-Jan-2016
insouciant|233511|60|23-Jan-2016


----------



## rohansingh2323

Wow, that's gr8. Congratulationssssssssssssss !! Jeetendra. I am happy for you.


Thanks
Rohan





Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes it could be provided later. However if CO contacts you before that then there might be certain amount of delay.

I would wait for IELTS result and then lodge the VISA when all the documents have been arranged for.

Also you get 60 days to lodge your visa after you receive an invite. So plan to arrange the pending documents (IF ANY) by 45th day from Invite and then lodge your Visa. 





auseek said:


> Thanks Jeethan! If partner's IELTS score is not provided while lodging the application, Can it be provided later? If done so, will that induce more delay while processing the application?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thank you Rohan.


Lets stay connected.





rohansingh2323 said:


> Wow, that's gr8. Congratulationssssssssssssss !! Jeetendra. I am happy for you.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Rohan


----------



## rohansingh2323

Sure Jeetendra, 

Lets have a party together :bounce::bounce:



Jeeten#80 said:


> Thank you Rohan.
> 
> 
> Lets stay connected.


----------



## usmansshaikh

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).



Congrats Jeeten!! Nice to see your grant!!


----------



## usmansshaikh

Ktoda said:


> Keeda, Kaivalya, Ravian, Ketanp
> 
> What do you guys think in my case ...!!! * 314 days * since my visa lodge and going very very stronger and reaching 365 days.
> DIBP is encouraging me to complete 365 days. I think I will create a *forum record* here as the person who has been in waiting stage equal to an year
> 
> For me, Boat is not enough I may need a ship to carry all of you


I understand your pain bro....but dont count the 8 months or about 240 days you put your application on hold yourself, thats not DIBPs fault really...

Really hope you get your grant in a day or 2....!!


----------



## diogosgp

I don't think I submitted the form 80. I'm not claiming work experience and also I haven't lived abroad.

Do you think the CO might ask?

Also I was contacted for medicals on 8 Dec. Should I call them next week?


----------



## andreyx108b

diogosgp said:


> I don't think I submitted the form 80. I'm not claiming work experience and also I haven't lived abroad. Do you think the CO might ask? Also I was contacted for medicals on 8 Dec. Should I call them next week?


Yes. Co might ask.


----------



## Sparrow2015

Hoping for a grant today. Fingers crossed 

Bless us God with the golden email today


----------



## andreyx108b

Sparrow2015 said:


> Hoping for a grant today. Fingers crossed Bless us God with the golden email today


Good luck!


----------



## vikaschandra

auseek said:


> Thanks Jeethan! If partner's IELTS score is not provided while lodging the application, Can it be provided later? If done so, will that induce more delay while processing the application?


After you have lodged your visa in the meantime you can prepare for the IELTS since the CO assignment may take some time (but not always the case at times CO picks up the case pretty fast) if the CO does pick up the case early and requests for spouse functional english you will have 28 days to provide the results.


----------



## 3br4h!m

Called today, they asked for the CO allocation date, information provided date but not the TRN or any personally identifiable info .. and then came the standard reply "your application is under review, please be patient". 

I'll call again in a week when I'll be close to 90 days from visa submission date.


----------



## Amlan

Any grants today?


----------



## wolfskin

Many Many Congratulations Jeeten. Good Luck ahead...


----------



## wolfskin

*Still Counting*


----------



## rahulnair

*Thursday!*

It's Thursday!!! Come on DIBP, shower us some grants! :eyebrows: :heh:


----------



## rahulnair

wolfskin said:


>


Ha ha ha ha! All the very best @wolfskin! Yours is just a few days away now!


----------



## mashajam

Hi All

My CO request completed in December 22nd and waiting for my grant. I am now shifting to another job by end of Feb. please advice if I need to inform my change now or I wait for another week for the grant? Thanks


----------



## doubletrouble

mashajam said:


> Hi All
> 
> My CO request completed in December 22nd and waiting for my grant. I am now shifting to another job by end of Feb. please advice if I need to inform my change now or I wait for another week for the grant? Thanks


You must inform of any change in circumstances ASAP. As of now you can wait another week because you have not changed your office.


----------



## itsme121ab

So, who all called DIBP today (after getting inspired from Jeeten's case)


----------



## Ktoda

I called to DIBP today and asked about any progress in my case. I told as my PCC and Meds are going to expire soon in FEB and MAR 2016, need some attention. Then that guy told no need to worry as CO may give you some more extra time and asked about my Baby medicals. I told its already completed on Dec 2015 and waiting for some progress. 
He told he will inform CO about my case and keep me updated as early as possible


----------



## 3br4h!m

itsme121ab said:


> So, who all called DIBP today (after getting inspired from Jeeten's case)


I did. 

Called in the morning (4am) which must be just start of the day for them and heavy load so the operator seemed pissed ... just asked the dates, but no personally identifiable info.

So I called again at 9:30, this time a female operator picked up and was polite and helpful. Asked for my passport number, name and DOB, took a min to check and informed that my case will probably be looked at this month.

I'll call again on Feb 2 if there's no response still.



Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## rj2309

Friends, 

is there any chance that my case would have gone for External Security checks or verification? As of today i didnt get any employment verification at my current organisation. When i called DIBP they said people are looking at my case, i do not understand the situation here.


----------



## Pinpraxy

Oh God this waiting is so killing... Today called DIBP.. got connect to a gentleman... but no fruitful answer.. asked them whether any further documents is required.. as its 6 weeks from the last CO contact... wondering when i could see the Golden Email... As per him if any document is required CO will contact... and said the finalization period differ from case to case.... Now WAIT WAIT WAIT WAIT WAIT ............. AND WAIT.... Lord have mercy..


----------



## Amlan

What is the number to call DIBP?


----------



## shrif

for how long we should wait for grants today another hour? because so tired from checking the mail and immiaccoun :noidea:


----------



## itsme121ab

*Making an enquiry*



Amlan said:


> What is the number to call DIBP?


Make an enquiry


----------



## sandipgp

shrif said:


> for how long we should wait for grants today another hour? because so tired from checking the mail and immiaccoun :noidea:


 ☺

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## AusEducated

Spoke to my agent today.
She told me "Very confidently" that whenever there is such a lull in Visa grants, the Grants flow in batches of "1000's".
So any day now we will be 'Showered' with Visas. 
Hoping to spread some Hope around


----------



## redspark123

Ktoda said:


> I called to DIBP today and asked about any progress in my case. I told as my PCC and Meds are going to expire soon in FEB and MAR 2016, need some attention. Then that guy told no need to worry as CO may give you some more extra time and asked about my Baby medicals. I told its already completed on Dec 2015 and waiting for some progress.
> He told he will inform CO about my case and keep me updated as early as possible



Ktoda, Expecting a good news soon from your side!!! All the best!!


----------



## Majician

Guys, who is the lucky guy who got grant today, anxiously waiting to see his timeline !!


----------



## Evan82

rj2309 said:


> Friends,
> 
> is there any chance that my case would have gone for External Security checks or verification? As of today i didnt get any employment verification at my current organisation. When i called DIBP they said people are looking at my case, i do not understand the situation here.


Security checks are "purpoted" to be conducted in random... However, if it reaches that stage DIBP will inform you, either when you call them or through CO


----------



## Yograj

itsme121ab said:


> So, who all called DIBP today (after getting inspired from Jeeten's case)


I called three times but got connected to operator..


----------



## rj2309

Evan82 said:


> Security checks are "purpoted" to be conducted in random... However, if it reaches that stage DIBP will inform you, either when you call them or through CO



So i guess it is not in my case, they didnt inform whenever i called like 3 times so far. they said "routine checks" , "something is going back end" , "we are still assessing your application"


----------



## Evan82

rj2309 said:


> So i guess it is not in my case, they didnt inform whenever i called like 3 times so far. they said "routine checks" , "something is going back end" , "we are still assessing your application"


Security checks commence after the assessment is complete, at least this was what I was informed by a friend who had to go through it. Don't be disheartened (unlikely you are at security checks) when I say this but the checks lasted no less than 2 years for him...


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

I called the DIBP helpline today, it's been 15 days since i last called them, the lady on the phone took my passport number and told me that my visa application is under process and will be looked at in the next month and asked me to be patient.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thank you *wolfskin *and All The Best with your Outcome !




wolfskin said:


> Many Many Congratulations Jeeten. Good Luck ahead...


Thank you *usmansshaikh *!




usmansshaikh said:


> Congrats Jeeten!! Nice to see your grant!!


----------



## shrif

vybhavkmadadi said:


> I called the DIBP helpline today, it's been 15 days since i last called them, the lady on the phone took my passport number and told me that my visa application is under process and will be looked at in the next month and asked me to be patient.


The same message over and over again


----------



## saurabray

*Ringing Phones*

*Better not to ring the immigration office phones in a hope of your case being prioritised unless you need to regarding your update or expiry of documents. Nobody gets a priority by calling, it is their job and process that goes along the queue and case by case. He who had called and received the grant at the same day means he would have received the grant the same day either he had called or not.*


----------



## itsme121ab

saurabray said:


> *Better not to ring the immigration office phones in a hope of your case being prioritised unless you need to regarding your update or expiry of documents. Nobody gets a priority by calling, it is their job and process that goes along the queue and case by case. He who had called and received the grant at the same day means he would have received the grant the same day either he had called or not.*


Thats right!


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabray said:


> Better not to ring the immigration office phones in a hope of your case being prioritised unless you need to regarding your update or expiry of documents. Nobody gets a priority by calling, it is their job and process that goes along the queue and case by case. He who had called and received the grant at the same day means he would have received the grant the same day either he had called or not.


Totally agree, some people just keep calling and calling DIBP on a daily basis - some guys are being too selfish and think that by calling DIBP every other day they will expedite their visa issuance, instead they make waiting longer for everyone else including themselves. 

I suggest to stop sharing numbers here on the forum so openly - LET COs do their job.

Calls only need to be made after 90 days or in regards to serious enquiries, not just "is my visa ready".


----------



## Evan82

saurabray said:


> *Better not to ring the immigration office phones in a hope of your case being prioritised unless you need to regarding your update or expiry of documents. Nobody gets a priority by calling, it is their job and process that goes along the queue and case by case. He who had called and received the grant at the same day means he would have received the grant the same day either he had called or not.*


Agreed. I think Jeet called exactly on time once his application was finalized and awaiting to be emailed. Some of us are that lucky. Highly unlikely that probability applies to all of us... And he called to make sure if there is any other docs to be loaded from his end. Not to ask that Q: "is my visa ready". I am willing to wait patiently until 18th March before dialing up DIBP.


----------



## Jeeten#80

After you change your Job, within a weeks time inform DIBP about this change via your IMMI account - *Update us* (section) | Notification of changes in circumstances web-form.




mashajam said:


> Hi All
> 
> My CO request completed in December 22nd and waiting for my grant. I am now shifting to another job by end of Feb. please advice if I need to inform my change now or I wait for another week for the grant? Thanks


----------



## Ktoda

redspark123 said:


> Ktoda, Expecting a good news soon from your side!!! All the best!!


Thank you and wish you all the best


----------



## KeeDa

bharathi039 said:


> I dont have a birth certificate either and uploaded PP and school mark sheet. ..
> 
> Keeda,
> 
> What is your suggestion on ordering the work experience docs during upload? Shall we merge payslip/bankstatements/Tax slips of all employers and upload as a single pdf or each pdf for each employer?


Birth certificate: Not mandatory. I've not uploaded any myself. School Leaving Certificate or Passport is fine.

Documents: This is how I did- prepared three pdf files per employer as such:
- First one being the statutory declaration/ reference (same as the one given for ACS)
- Second one being payslips + bank statement pages (showing the amount paid). I had it as payslip + matching bank statement, payslip, ... and so on... finishing it off with tax (26AS) pages.
- Third one as any other supporting documents like joining letter, promotion letters, etc.



PVVP said:


> We did claim points for spouse's experience, but we had not uploaded experience letter ,salary statement and ACS assessment of spouse. CO contacted and asked to submit skill assessment of spouse,however no experience related documents were asked. Do we need to upload experience documents of spouse or only ACS assessment? Any chances of CO asking further documents later on?


I would say upload just what was requested. Another forum member was in the same situation- was asked for husbands ACS assessment. She uploaded that and received the grant without any further docs request.


----------



## saurabray

*Stop calling DIBP*



saurabray said:


> *Better not to ring the immigration office phones in a hope of your case being prioritised unless you need to regarding your update or expiry of documents. Nobody gets a priority by calling, it is their job and process that goes along the queue and case by case. He who had called and received the grant at the same day means he would have received the grant the same day either he had called or not.*


*Yeah exactly, Stop Calling DIBP. Be like a professional Individual.*


----------



## OZbeckons

Evan82 said:


> Agreed. I think Jeet called exactly on time once his application was finalized and awaiting to be emailed. Some of us are that lucky. Highly unlikely that probability applies to all of us...


I think the main issue is that people already submitted their applications and everything that the CO requested but haven't had any status updates for a long time. 
That's why they're getting worried. 
I mean, I am also waiting and if I haven't heard any news in a long time, I'd be worried too. 
In the end, it is on a case-by-case basis. 
So, luck does play a role.


----------



## redspark123

Anybody facing issue in login immi account..I am not able to login from the past two hours..
May be I reached maximum number of login per hour(Just kidding..)


----------



## Ktoda

saurabray said:


> *Better not to ring the immigration office phones in a hope of your case being prioritised unless you need to regarding your update or expiry of documents. Nobody gets a priority by calling, it is their job and process that goes along the queue and case by case. He who had called and received the grant at the same day means he would have received the grant the same day either he had called or not.*


Agreed fully. I request all forum folks not to call unnecessarily. Today I called DIBP because if you see my signature my PCC, Meds are going to expire by FEB, MAR 2016and I have no clue when will be my IED. After ~315 days, this is the first call I made to DIBP. Valid and genuine cases are encouraged to call DIBP and request give yourself a time-gap of 6 weeks from the last day you contacted DIBP and follow the SLA (calling after 90 days since your visa lodge)


----------



## andreyx108b

OZbeckons said:


> I think the main issue is that people already submitted their applications and everything that the CO requested but haven't had any status updates for a long time. That's why they're getting worried. I mean, I am also waiting and if I haven't heard any news in a long time, I'd be worried too. In the end, it is on a case-by-case basis. So, luck does play a role.


Worry is not an excuse. If there were any problems with one's case - he/she will be notified. 

The SLA of 90 days is set out on the web-site, calling before 90 days isa sign of selfishness and a symbol of a lack of understanding for the great amount of work performer by DIBP employees. 

Well, at least thats how i see it. Everyone decide for themselves. I waited almost 90 days without calling.


----------



## andreyx108b

Ktoda said:


> Agreed fully. I request all forum folks not to call unnecessarily. Today I called DIBP because if you see my signature my PCC, Meds are going to expire by FEB, MAR 2016and I have no clue when will be my IED. After ~315 days, this is the first call I made to DIBP. Valid and genuine cases are encouraged to call DIBP and request give yourself a time-gap of 6 weeks from the last day you contacted DIBP


I think, with your waiting time, you have a full right to call and remind them bro


----------



## Evan82

redspark123 said:


> Anybody facing issue in login immi account..I am not able to login from the past two hours..
> May be I reached maximum number of login per hour(Just kidding..)


Yeah, I can't log too... I think you just burst the web server up...


----------



## Ankit31

Hi Experts,

I have applied for 189 and being asked for form 80.
I have made a mistake while filling visa application, I have not mentioned my non-relevant diploma in it. Now, in form 80 I am supposed to justify my 2 years employment gap. Will it lead to a visa rejection if there is a mismatch in visa application and form 80?

Below are my details:
2007: Completed B.E Computer Science
2007-2010: 3 yrs IT work ex
2010-2012: Post Graduate Diploma in Management
2012-2016: 4 yrs IT work ex
Nominated Skill: Analyst Programmer
ACS assessment: 4.5 yrs relevant experience

Should I upload form 1023 and provide this additional detail? Or a diploma in management would affect my assessment by DIBP?
OR
Should I mention 2.5 yrs gap as unemployed?
Which is a better way?

Request for a quick reply as I have only 5 days to reply to my CO with all documents.

Ankit


----------



## Ktoda

Yea..even I am facing login issue

But if remember I read in our Immi site while logging in 3-4 days back in Home page, 27 Jan 2016 is part of Immi Account site maintenance..

Immi account due to scheduled maintenance on 18th Jan 2016. Also note, ImmiAccount will be unavailable on the following dates/times AEDT (GMT +11) due to Planned system Maintenance {Wednesday 27 January 2016 5am to 8am }

28 Jan 2016 there's no site maintenance... don't know why we are facing login issues.. Might be code problem


----------



## Evan82

Ankit31 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have applied for 189 and being asked for form 80.
> I have made a mistake while filling visa application, I have not mentioned my non-relevant diploma in it. Now, in form 80 I am supposed to justify my 2 years employment gap. Will it lead to a visa rejection if there is a mismatch in visa application and form 80?
> 
> Below are my details:
> 2007: Completed B.E Computer Science
> 2007-2010: 3 yrs IT work ex
> 2010-2012: Post Graduate Diploma in Management
> 2012-2016: 4 yrs IT work ex
> Nominated Skill: Analyst Programmer
> ACS assessment: 4.5 yrs relevant experience
> 
> Should I upload form 1023 and provide this additional detail? Or a diploma in management would affect my assessment by DIBP?
> OR
> Should I mention 2.5 yrs gap as unemployed?
> Which is a better way?
> 
> Request for a quick reply as I have only 5 days to reply to my CO with all documents.
> 
> Ankit


1. I am not sure whether you have made a mistake, if you indeed have, which question in your application are you going to correct
2. If you were unemployed due to study (after turning 18), you definitely need to mention this in 80 before CO starts asking questions. And better mention how you were supported in that period in the same 80 form.


----------



## redspark123

Ktoda said:


> Yea..even I am facing login issue
> 
> But if remember I read in our Immi site while logging in 3-4 days back in Home page, 27 Jan 2016 is part of Immi Account site maintenance..
> 
> Immi account due to scheduled maintenance on 18th Jan 2016. Also note, ImmiAccount will be unavailable on the following dates/times AEDT (GMT +11) due to Planned system Maintenance {Wednesday 27 January 2016 5am to 8am }
> 
> 28 Jan 2016 there's no site maintenance... don't know why we are facing login issues.. Might be code problem



So we can just hope they are working on a huge number of grants


----------



## redspark123

Is there any way to find that we have cleared our Medicals?


----------



## Ankit31

Hi Evan,

I thought we are supposed to provide relevant education details while filing visa.
It asks about your highest qualification.

Regards,
Ankit


----------



## dawn1981

Me too try to login, its not working.


----------



## itsme121ab

redspark123 said:


> So we can just hope they are working on a huge number of grants


I like your positive attitude.


----------



## Evan82

Ankit31 said:


> Hi Evan,
> 
> I thought we are supposed to provide relevant education details while filing visa.
> It asks about your highest qualification.
> 
> Regards,
> Ankit


Indeed yes: but RELEVANT. I thought the question was on non-relevant qualifications.
Even I did not include non-relevent stuff, e.g. CIMA. But in the Resume it's there. Anyways I was employed during the period.
In my case I filled out the highest relevent qualification with regard to the skilled occupation. This was mentioned directly in the assessment letter.


----------



## KeeDa

redspark123 said:


> Is there any way to find that we have cleared our Medicals?


Easiest way is to click on the "Health Details" link under each applicant's name in your immiAccount. If the text in there has the words "finalised", "provided", and "no action required", then they have cleared the medicals.


----------



## Evan82

Ankit31 said:


> Hi Evan,
> 
> I thought we are supposed to provide relevant education details while filing visa.
> It asks about your highest qualification.
> 
> Regards,
> Ankit


Ankit, by the way mate, I think your ACS should mention the Australian Equivalent Highest qualification that is relevent to the points test. Somebody else in ACS stream please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## KeeDa

Ankit31 said:


> Hi Evan,
> 
> I thought we are supposed to provide relevant education details while filing visa.
> It asks about your highest qualification.
> 
> Regards,
> Ankit


Just provide the not-relevant Diploma in Form 80 so as to not have any gaps. You didn't provide it earlier as you thought only relevant ones are not required to be mentioned. Sounds quite convincing. There isn't any question-number against which you can file the incorrect-answers form for this anyways. I don't think they will question you about not providing it earlier. So, just mention it in Form 80.



Evan82 said:


> Ankit, by the way mate, I think your ACS should mention the Australian Equivalent Highest qualification that is relevent to the points test. Somebody else in ACS stream please correct me if I am wrong


Correct. ACS does list relevant qualifications in their result along with their AQF equivalence. If they deem a certain qualification to be not relevant to the nominated occupation, it isn't even listed in the ACS result.


----------



## Unswer

redspark123 said:


> Anybody facing issue in login immi account..I am not able to login from the past two hours..
> May be I reached maximum number of login per hour(Just kidding..)


Yes mate. I got a problem to log in as below:

Login failed: Invalid username or password.

Please check the username and password you have entered.

Note: Passwords are case sensitive. Check that your cAPS LoCk is off.

Actually I have not logged on over two hours. What is wrong with it?


----------



## redspark123

So no grants reported today..?????????????????


----------



## doubletrouble

Unswer said:


> Yes mate. I got a problem to log in as below:
> 
> Login failed: Invalid username or password.
> 
> Please check the username and password you have entered.
> 
> Note: Passwords are case sensitive. Check that your cAPS LoCk is off.
> 
> Actually I have not logged on over two hours. What is wrong with it?



I logged in successfully into my immiaccount.


----------



## Ankit31

Hi Keeda,

Does it make sense to attach my diploma certificate in attached documents?
Or should I wait if CO asks a question about it?

I am just concerned that CO takes this lack of complete information as negative.

Ankit


----------



## dedm

Unswer said:


> Yes mate. I got a problem to log in as below:
> 
> Login failed: Invalid username or password.
> 
> Please check the username and password you have entered.
> 
> Note: Passwords are case sensitive. Check that your cAPS LoCk is off.
> 
> Actually I have not logged on over two hours. What is wrong with it?


I'm facing the same issue for the last few hours though it was working fine this morning.


----------



## Heywb

Inteha Hu gyi intezaar ki , Ayi na kuch khabar aaj bhi Grant ki :-( :-( :-(

Guys 3 months over now and still Nothing just wait wait and wait :-(


----------



## Unswer

dedm said:


> I'm facing the same issue for the last few hours though it was working fine this morning.


Yes. I am still stuck with this issue now.


----------



## sameerb

andreyx108b said:


> Totally agree, some people just keep calling and calling DIBP on a daily basis - some guys are being too selfish and think that by calling DIBP every other day they will expedite their visa issuance, instead they make waiting longer for everyone else including themselves.
> 
> I suggest to stop sharing numbers here on the forum so openly - LET COs do their job.
> 
> Calls only need to be made after 90 days or in regards to serious enquiries, not just "is my visa ready".


Agreed.


----------



## Evan82

Heywb said:


> Inteha Hu gyi intezaar ki , Ayi na kuch khabar aaj bhi Grant ki :-( :-( :-(
> 
> Guys 3 months over now and still Nothing just wait wait and wait :-(


Just curious, did you claim points for experience? Asking because you had employment verification.


----------



## itsme121ab

Unswer said:


> Yes. I am still stuck with this issue now.


It is working for me.


----------



## Heywb

Evan82 said:


> Just curious, did you claim points for experience? Asking because you had employment verification.


Yes dear I clamed 8 years of experience


----------



## redspark123

KeeDa said:


> Easiest way is to click on the "Health Details" link under each applicant's name in your immiAccount. If the text in there has the words "finalised", "provided", and "no action required", then they have cleared the medicals.


I mean the "if there is any issue in our health records" --will the status changed to "HEALTH CHECK CLEARED" or no action required?


----------



## Evan82

redspark123 said:


> I mean the "if there is any issue in our health records" --will the status changed to "HEALTH CHECK CLEARED" or no action required?


"Health check cleared" and "no action required" arn't two messages. Just one, says "Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required". This comes after the medicals are deemed ok. But if CO thinks he/she needs to further consult it can be referred again.


----------



## itsme121ab

redspark123 said:


> I mean the "if there is any issue in our health records" --will the status changed to "HEALTH CHECK CLEARED" or no action required?


No. Unless your doctor has already told you (which they don't).


----------



## dawn1981

Anyone got grant today.


----------



## KeeDa

Ankit31 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> Does it make sense to attach my diploma certificate in attached documents?
> Or should I wait if CO asks a question about it?
> 
> I am just concerned that CO takes this lack of complete information as negative.
> 
> Ankit


Upload it. Nothing negative about it.


----------



## KeeDa

redspark123 said:


> I mean the "if there is any issue in our health records" --will the status changed to "HEALTH CHECK CLEARED" or no action required?


If there is any issue with your health, a word "referred" will appear and you will hear from your CO or the medical center soon- to undertake further medical tests to assess the said issue.


----------



## saurabray

*Why Grants slowed down so much?*

*Members, lets try to research more a bit on why the grants have slowed down sharply these days and how the quotas will be filled. This is very surprising these days. Please post your knowledge and view points. Tired of waiting and reading about the folks. Lets do something new here to pacify ourselves.*


----------



## Unswer

Evan82 said:


> "Health check cleared" and "no action required" arn't two messages. Just one, says "Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required". This comes after the medicals are deemed ok. But if CO thinks he/she needs to further consult it can be referred again.


Really? DO you mean CO may ask me to have medical check again if even I got the message'Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required '?


----------



## saurabray

*Is there any limit set each year and this limit has already reached?*


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabray said:


> Is there any limit set each year and this limit has already reached?


 No. The limit has not been reached.


----------



## Unswer

KeeDa said:


> If there is any issue with your health, a word "referred" will appear and you will hear from your CO or the medical center soon- to undertake further medical tests to assess the said issue.


Hi mate. I got the message ' Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required' just the day after I finished the medical examination on 14th Jan. Is it possible to be referred again by CO after two weeks already?


----------



## Evan82

Unswer said:


> Really? DO you mean CO may ask me to have medical check again if even I got the message'Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required '?


Heard of only one case somewhere. Only one mind you. Nothing to panic. I had to research this because my wife has had typhoid and hepatitis. Referral after this stage must be very rare.


----------



## Evan82

Unswer said:


> Hi mate. I got the message ' Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required' just the day after I finished the medical examination on 14th Jan. Is it possible to be referred again by CO after two weeks already?


Found only one case... After an extensive search. So it's super rare... I guess...


----------



## doubletrouble

saurabray said:


> *Is there any limit set each year and this limit has already reached?*


Limits are set on EOIs, I think its not on grants, those who got invitation to apply for VISA they will get it sooner or later if not rejected.


----------



## andreyx108b

macknojia said:


> Limits are set on EOIs, I think its not on grants, those who got invitation to apply for VISA they will get it sooner or later if not rejected.


There is an annual quota of visas, there will be an announcement and people will start receiving delay mail. It happened in June last year.


----------



## kllee1983

I'm having the same issue.. somehow feel relief that i'm not alone. 



dedm said:


> I'm facing the same issue for the last few hours though it was working fine this morning.


----------



## saurabray

andreyx108b said:


> No. The limit has not been reached.


There is nobody whose friend of friend of friend of ...., friend of father of father of..., or any relation to any one of the COs in Brisbane or Adelaide so that you can ask why grants are very very few.:confused2:   :flame: :focus:


----------



## Umas

andreyx108b said:


> There is an annual quota of visas, there will be an announcement and people will start receiving delay mail. It happened in June last year.


Quota? I never heard it. Andreyx, Can you please elaborate it a bit more?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Ktoda

hahaha..... saurabray


----------



## Amlan

saurabray said:


> There is nobody whose friend of friend of friend of ...., friend of father of father of..., or any relation to any one of the COs in Brisbane or Adelaide so that you can ask why grants are very very few.:confused2:   :flame: :focus:


Hahahahaa....that was good! Laughed out loud in a super silent cubicle.


----------



## Evan82

andreyx108b said:


> There is an annual quota of visas, there will be an announcement and people will start receiving delay mail. It happened in June last year.


And there seems to be a quota for cases that each CO is looking into each month....  And for January for most COs that quota seems full.... :heh:


----------



## saurabray

*Becuase Australia, the government, the government employees (COs) must have wisely understood that we the ones who have applied for the visa are the "Futures of Australia". We need to do a lot of work getting there and so you see, we belong to them and they belong to us. Why are not they hurrying to flood the visa grants? :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:        :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:*


----------



## Amlan

Maybe they'll process the grants after tomorrow's t20 match


----------



## Ktoda

So If AUS wins the T20 series...more grants will be rolled
and IND wins the T20 series.... probably less grants   

Just kidding..


----------



## saurabray

@Amlan, @Ktoda, @Evan82 

*Does this make sense like begging or this is the right for applicants?* :boxing:


----------



## Evan82

saurabray said:


> @Amlan, @Ktoda, @Evan82
> 
> *Does this make sense like begging or this is the right for applicants?* :boxing:


Oh buddy.... we've paid quite a penny for this mate (not just money, but time and effort)... can't be begging....  definitely not...


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

I totally agree with all of you who have been saying that calling DIBP helpline very often is not good. But for many of us like me who have been waiting for more than 100 days since visa application lodge and still no grant, calling DIBP is the only way to know what is the status or make sure that they have not forgotten our application.

Let's hope that the grants flow in soon.


----------



## saurabray

Amlan said:


> Maybe they'll process the grants after tomorrow's t20 match


The visa thing has so much engaged into my daily life that even the kids playing in my town ask every evening when am reaching home that, "Have you brought the visa? " :noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea:

Hahaha ROFL ROFL ROFL ROFL


----------



## andreyx108b

Umas said:


> Quota? I never heard it. Andreyx, Can you please elaborate it a bit more?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


You can read about it here: https://migrationalliance.com.au/im...isa-places-available-this-financial-year.html 

it only talks about sc189, as sc190 is not subject to such.


----------



## saurabray

Evan82 said:


> Oh buddy.... we've paid quite a penny for this mate (not just money, but time and effort)... can't be begging....  definitely not...


Hahaha, yeah, just to make sure, everybody jumping in this floor understands


----------



## Evan82

saurabray said:


> The visa thing has so much engaged into my daily life that even the kids playing in my town ask every evening when am reaching home that, "Have you brought the visa? " :noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea:
> 
> Hahaha ROFL ROFL ROFL ROFL


They should keep their hopes and spirits up... It's gonna come, gonna come... soon...


----------



## Umas

andreyx108b said:


> You can read about it here: https://migrationalliance.com.au/im...isa-places-available-this-financial-year.html
> 
> it only talks about sc189, as sc190 is not subject to such.


ho ok ..this is a new thing for me.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Amlan

saurabray said:


> The visa thing has so much engaged into my daily life that even the kids playing in my town ask every evening when am reaching home that, "Have you brought the visa? " :noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea:
> 
> Hahaha ROFL ROFL ROFL ROFL


Rightly said...ever since lodging EOI on 24 August, this has become a daily part of life for me and I guess everyone who are waiting patiently for their visa to come in. 

Sometimes the wait seems agonizing but with the destination on the horizon, am sure no one will be waiting for long to get the prized mail  

It can only get better from here, can't get any worse


----------



## saurabray

Evan82 said:


> They should keep their hopes and spirits up... It's gonna come, gonna come... soon...


Hmm yeah! While walking around, I feel like I am carrying whole lot of Australia on my shoulders, so do my friends and family members think. See how much weight I am carrying ? 

ROFL ROFL ROFL ROFL


----------



## Evan82

Umas said:


> ho ok ..this is a new thing for me.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


unofficial.... shall we say.. by the looks of it.


----------



## Evan82

saurabray said:


> Hmm yeah! While walking around, I feel like I am carrying whole lot of Australia on my shoulders, so do my friends and family members think. See how much weight I am carrying ?
> 
> ROFL ROFL ROFL ROFL


True mate.. so much hope...
I probably feel a bit of the burden you are lifting.


----------



## doubletrouble

saurabray said:


> The visa thing has so much engaged into my daily life that even the kids playing in my town ask every evening when am reaching home that, "Have you brought the visa? " :noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea:
> 
> Hahaha ROFL ROFL ROFL ROFL


I always say, its in process and pray for me ray2:

But waiting is killing me for past two days.


----------



## Heywb

andreyx108b said:


> You can read about it here: https://migrationalliance.com.au/im...isa-places-available-this-financial-year.html
> 
> it only talks about sc189, as sc190 is not subject to such.


Hi andreyx108b,

The post you shared was of june 2015, but we found lots of invitations and grants in june and onwards so i dont think so there will be any relevance of it. I hope soo.


----------



## andreyx108b

Heywb said:


> Hi andreyx108b, The post you shared was of june 2015, but we found lots of invitations and grants in june and onwards so i dont think so there will be any relevance of it. I hope soo.


Invitations are a irrelevant to this post - I cant agree that there were many, but yes there were grants, i know a few forum memvers who got delay mail in June 2015 and got visa in July, its just a fact.


----------



## saurabray

*Grants slowing down*

*May be, here is some information that a good analyst can analyse and deduce why the Australian visa grants is slowing down despite a significant number of invitations.*

#AustraliaVisaGrantSlowingDown

Victoria is the place to be as Australia's population growth slows | Greg Jericho | Business | The Guardian


----------



## saurabray

*Few More*

Young Australians gloomy about job prospects and most are averse to risk | Business | The Guardian

Another most crucial factor :
Aussie dollar falls to seven-year low amid falling oil prices | Business | The Guardian


----------



## vinc

Hi guys. I'm hoping you are all well and having a great time.
just out of curiosity, does anyone here know someone else who has been waiting for more than a year for a grant? 
thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

vinc said:


> Hi guys. I'm hoping you are all well and having a great time. just out of curiosity, does anyone here know someone else who has been waiting for more than a year for a grant? thanks


 Yes. A few guys i have seen, but mostly from 2013-2014 group (applied time). Currently there are a few from march-april-may 2015


----------



## jewelthief

andreyx108b said:


> Yes. A few guys i have seen, but mostly from 2013-2014 group (applied time). Currently there are a few from march-april-may 2015


I am from may 2015. :confused2:


----------



## KeeDa

There are a few from Feb too.


----------



## Pinpraxy

andreyx108b said:


> No. The limit has not been reached.


The limit is only looked in while giving Invitation... Grant.. as per my knowledge its not applicable... 

But this slowness is really a bitter feeling


----------



## vijay35

*189 visa*

hi all,

i am new to this forum, i lodged 189 visa on 25-APRIL-2015 and still waiting


----------



## KeeDa

vijay35 said:


> hi all,
> 
> i am new to this forum, i lodged 189 visa on 25-APRIL-2015 and still waiting


Welcome Vijay. Please let us know some more details about your application. Your ANZSCO, when was your case allocated and what was requested, when did you fulfill the request, did you ever call, and if you did, what was told to you, etc.


----------



## FK323

*CO contact*

Hi guys i'm new to this forum. I had my CO contact today and the CO requested me to send the PTE score through the PTE website. However, my PTE expired last month and i am unable to send the score through the website. I had written my PTE in dec2013 so technically it should be valid as immigration accepts for 3 years. I had submitted the downloaded report of the score earlier. Can you please suggest what I can do in this situation?

Thanks


----------



## vijay35

We filed our visa application on April 25th 2015, my spouse being the primary applicant. CO was allocated on June 12th 2015 and requested for Form 80 & Form 1221 for both me & my spouse which we have sent immediately.
DIBP sent a verification to my spouse company and they dint reply positively for which Natural Justice notice was sent to us on July 29th. 
We replied on august 10th with all proofs attached since we haven't given any wrong info. After that we kept on calling frequently but the answer was always the same " YOUR CASE IS UNDER PROCESS". We are still waiting to hear


----------



## Ktoda

vijay35 said:


> We filed our visa application on April 25th 2015, my spouse being the primary applicant. CO was allocated on June 12th 2015 and requested for Form 80 & Form 1221 for both me & my spouse which we have sent immediately.
> DIBP sent a verification to my spouse company and they dint reply positively for which Natural Justice notice was sent to us on July 29th.
> We replied on august 10th with all proofs attached since we haven't given any wrong info. After that we kept on calling frequently but the answer was always the same " YOUR CASE IS UNDER PROCESS". We are still waiting to hear


Hi Vijay
Hope you are giving a time gap of 6-8 weeks after the last call with CO because they track down all the calls and it may give different opinion. The DIBP is already loaded with huge applications and it will take time case by case. The SLA is you have to call the DIBP after 90th day from the date of visa lodge if you didn't see any progress. The more we call and more we are in discussion with them it delays our grants. Many ppl think calling DIBP will expedite their cases but not actually. We all got rights to call them but we have to use it precisely and have to call DIBP only if its really alarming or major attention is needed. 
Thank you for understanding


----------



## Ktoda

FK323 said:


> Hi guys i'm new to this forum. I had my CO contact today and the CO requested me to send the PTE score through the PTE website. However, my PTE expired last month and i am unable to send the score through the website. I had written my PTE in dec2013 so technically it should be valid as immigration accepts for 3 years. I had submitted the downloaded report of the score earlier. Can you please suggest what I can do in this situation?
> 
> Thanks


Hi

PTE Academic scores are valid for up to two years from the date of the exam. Once the two-year period expires, the score is automatically removed from the site and no longer be visible

PTE General Certificates, they don’t have any expiry dates.

I don't know which part of PTE exam you took for Australian visa but for IELTS (general) its valid for only 2 years.


----------



## KeeDa

vijay35 said:


> We filed our visa application on April 25th 2015, my spouse being the primary applicant. CO was allocated on June 12th 2015 and requested for Form 80 & Form 1221 for both me & my spouse which we have sent immediately.
> DIBP sent a verification to my spouse company and they dint reply positively for which Natural Justice notice was sent to us on July 29th.
> We replied on august 10th with all proofs attached since we haven't given any wrong info. After that we kept on calling frequently but the answer was always the same " YOUR CASE IS UNDER PROCESS". We are still waiting to hear


Oh! that's unfortunate to have happened. We know that natural justice cases do indeed take a long time. You can perhaps connect with others in this situation here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/798138-employment-verification.html and here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...se-info-received-should-withdraw-reapply.html


----------



## Heywb

andreyx108b said:


> Invitations are a irrelevant to this post - I cant agree that there were many, but yes there were grants, i know a few forum memvers who got delay mail in June 2015 and got visa in July, its just a fact.


Hi Andreyx108b,

My point is if there is some serious issues in june 2015 as per the post then they could stop the invites at least but once they gave the invitations they should not deny or delay the grants. And if there is some serious circumstances they are foreseeing then the first thing they will do they will stop the invitations. But if you see some applicants in last month are getting grants very early and some are waiting for long so there might be some other factors related to points claimed and geographical locations than a generic issue related to immigration.


----------



## andreyx108b

Heywb said:


> Hi Andreyx108b, My point is if there is some serious issues in june 2015 as per the post then they could stop the invites at least but once they gave the invitations they should not deny or delay the grants. And if there is some serious circumstances they are foreseeing then the first thing they will do they will stop the invitations. But if you see some applicants in last month are getting grants very early and some are waiting for long so there might be some other factors related to points claimed and geographical locations than a generic issue related to immigration.


1. I never spoke about "Current delays" - as i see no delays, there are some grants and its going as usual, no delay at all. 

2. Last year people did get delay mail, its just a fact, and they got their grants later in July. The same may or may not happen this year, i don't know.


----------



## FK323

Ktoda said:


> Hi
> 
> PTE Academic scores are valid for up to two years from the date of the exam. Once the two-year period expires, the score is automatically removed from the site and no longer be visible
> 
> PTE General Certificates, they don’t have any expiry dates.
> 
> I don't know which part of PTE exam you took for Australian visa but for IELTS (general) its valid for only 2 years.



I took the PTE-Academic test


----------



## Rosslleee

jewelthief said:


> I am from may 2015. :confused2:


Dear Jewel Thief,

May be you are going through some additional "External Checks" because of your Username, who knows COs may have eyes on this forum.

On a serious note, best wishes to you.


----------



## Black_Rose

Rosslleee said:


> Dear Jewel Thief, May be you are going through some additional "External Checks" because of your Username, who knows COs may have eyes on this forum. On a serious note, best wishes to you.


CO has lot to do. Keeping eye on this forum that's not for what they are Paid for. 😝😝😝


----------



## Rosslleee

Black_Rose said:


> CO has lot to do. Keeping eye on this forum that's not for what they are Paid for. 😝😝😝


It was a lighter note buddy. You keep cool ........ God Bless All


----------



## andreyx108b

Rosslleee said:


> It was a lighter note buddy. You keep cool ........ God Bless All


But it was a good one


----------



## Rosslleee

andreyx108b said:


> But it was a good one


wasn't it Andrey? I read that post and I thought "he/she must be going through security checks" then I looked at the name ... and ..... couldn't stop my laugh ... with due regards to his real name.


----------



## sipoflifein

*any hope for friday*

Hi All,

Not many grants today, is there any hope tomorrow or only next week?
I have already passed 90 days, should i give a call tomorrow?


----------



## rohansingh2323

Ktoda said:


> Hi
> 
> PTE Academic scores are valid for up to two years from the date of the exam. Once the two-year period expires, the score is automatically removed from the site and no longer be visible
> 
> PTE General Certificates, they don&#146;t have any expiry dates.
> 
> I don't know which part of PTE exam you took for Australian visa but for IELTS (general) its valid for only 2 years.


@Ktoda-
DIBP accepts PTE/IELTS exams which are completed in 3 years.


https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english

Kindly check.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

sipoflifein said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Not many grants today, is there any hope tomorrow or only next week?
> 
> I have already passed 90 days, should i give a call tomorrow?



You can try giving a call, but the answer would probably be that they are looking into your application and you please be patient. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electrified

any grant today people?

seems like DIBP took some sleeping pills


----------



## FK323

*CO Contact*



rohansingh2323 said:


> @Ktoda-
> DIBP accepts PTE/IELTS exams which are completed in 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly check.


Exactly my point. After the two years validity the scores cant be sent. however, it should still be accepted as it is within the specified period of 3 years. Weird


----------



## wolfskin

*Dibp*

*D*epartment of *I*nsomnia and *B*lood *P*ressure


----------



## saurabray

wolfskin said:


> *D*epartment of *I*nsomnia and *B*lood *P*ressure


hmmmm..... I see I am not alone. 100 Likes.


----------



## wolfskin

saurabray said:


> Folks, anything new in this forum? See same old craps. My useless addiction into this forum. Fak. Fak. Fak. Hope to delete this profile by end of day today. I am being strong and will try to forget that I had ever applied for a visa...:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


AFAIK nothing new we all are exchanging our thoughts.. and sometime we crack few jokes and that's what keeps our motivation Up! if I am not wrong. Unless you have some brilliant idea apart from quitting this forum. Cool down we all are strong and in worst of worst case if any one of us won't get Visa which is least likely gonna happen, it's not end of life afterall.  Keep going ..


----------



## Heywb

andreyx108b said:


> 1. I never spoke about "Current delays" - as i see no delays, there are some grants and its going as usual, no delay at all.
> 
> 2. Last year people did get delay mail, its just a fact, and they got their grants later in July. The same may or may not happen this year, i don't know.


Hmmm.. How about your case Andreyx108b ? Have you got grant already ? There is no timelines in your signature ?


----------



## tanujkaushal

*Anzsco 263212*

Hi All,

I applied for ACS for ANZSCO 261111 on 10th Jan'16 however ACS termed it negative and suggested that application is suitable for 263212.

I cant seem to find the recommended code on the latest SOL list, any suggestions here please.


----------



## doubletrouble

tanujkaushal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for ACS for ANZSCO 261111 on 10th Jan'16 however ACS termed it negative and suggested that application is suitable for 263212.
> 
> I cant seem to find the recommended code on the latest SOL list, any suggestions here please.


Did you compare the job responsibilities of both the codes with responsibilities mentioned in your reference(Experience) Letters?


----------



## sifat.civil

Hi guys.. no grants today??

Its more than 60 days now after CO allocation and 30 days after I completed all my requests.

I only have one tension about my employment verification, I have a little doubt with my HR manager.. cause I submitted experience letter signed by my supervisor and call was made to HR head.

My question is, if HR head replied with adverse information, does DIBP contact with applicant?? Does this 30+ days time period with no correspondence after employment verification concludes they are satisfied with the verification??

Please give me your opinion.. Thanks


----------



## bhupender

Hi friends!
Can someone guide me whether or not to upload resume in ImmI account.
If yes then is there a specific format?
And whether i should also include details of Employer i have not claimed work ex point. ( i.e. i have claimed point only for two employer as the time period was sufficient for 5 points, ignored the rest 2)

Please help me on this


----------



## Evan82

bhupender said:


> Hi friends!
> Can someone guide me whether or not to upload resume in ImmI account.
> If yes then is there a specific format?
> And whether i should also include details of Employer i have not claimed work ex point. ( i.e. i have claimed point only for two employer as the time period was sufficient for 5 points, ignored the rest 2)
> 
> Please help me on this


1. If you have been asked form 80, yes better upload it. Anyways, I suggest you upload it anyway because there have been cases where the CO ONLY asked for the Resume as additional doc (that bloke has uploaded everything, including form 80 but not uploaded resume). Else, it is possible the CO will ask this and your grant may get delayed by another examination cycle.
2. Use chronological or reverse chronological order to list all your employment, school, undergrad, postgrad education. List any publications, presentations, workshops attended, industrial training courses you have attended, patents... etc.
3. In the Resume, include ALL employment details, contacts, relevant or not...


----------



## Evan82

DIBP closed for the month of January 2016????


----------



## sipoflifein

Evan82 said:


> DIBP closed for the month of January 2016????


Read and got to know from other thread that most of CO and team are on vacation this week. Hence less grants and contracts.


----------



## Amlan

Evan82 said:


> DIBP closed for the month of January 2016????


Seems so  

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Evan82

sipoflifein said:


> Read and got to know from other thread that most of CO and team are on vacation this week. Hence less grants and contracts.


that explains the drying out of grants... and may explain why some people who called DIBP ended up with the answer "your case will be looked at next month"....
Mind the operator specifically has said next month...


----------



## KeeDa

sifat.civil said:


> Hi guys.. no grants today??
> 
> Its more than 60 days now after CO allocation and 30 days after I completed all my requests.
> 
> I only have one tension about my employment verification, I have a little doubt with my HR manager.. cause I submitted experience letter signed by my supervisor and call was made to HR head.
> 
> My question is, if HR head replied with adverse information, does DIBP contact with applicant?? Does this 30+ days time period with no correspondence after employment verification concludes they are satisfied with the verification??
> 
> Please give me your opinion.. Thanks


In case of any adverse info passed against you during the verification, they will contact you to comment about it and you have to respond within 28 days. More info *here* and *here*

I cannot say for sure whether you can assume to be in the clear if it has been 30+ days since verification. Maybe ask this question in one of the threads above.


----------



## Amlan

Evan82 said:


> that explains the drying out of grants... and may explain why some people who called DIBP ended up with the answer "your case will be looked at next month"....
> Mind the operator specifically has said next month...


Ahh...nice catch.

Next month is a weekend away  

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Evan82

Amlan said:


> Ahh...nice catch.
> 
> Next month is a weekend away
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


yeah. Let's all be positive...
Besides let's give the COs some time off so they can return to work in high spirits and end up showering us with grants...


----------



## sifat.civil

KeeDa said:


> In case of any adverse info passed against you during the verification, they will contact you to comment about it and you have to respond within 28 days. More info *here* and *here*
> 
> I cannot say for sure whether you can assume to be in the clear if it has been 30+ days since verification. Maybe ask this question in one of the threads above.


Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## Ktoda

Immi Account Site login page is not opening... Do you guys also facing the same issue


----------



## Evan82

Ktoda said:


> Immi Account Site login page is not opening... Do you guys also facing the same issue


Not really, works fine for me.... might be a temporary glitch.


----------



## andreyx108b

Heywb said:


> Hmmm.. How about your case Andreyx108b ? Have you got grant already ? There is no timelines in your signature ?


Yes, i already did few weeks ago, all the info is in the tracker.


----------



## saurabray

Evan82 said:


> yeah. Let's all be positive...
> Besides let's give the COs some time off so they can return to work in high spirits and end up showering us with grants...


Ammmmm....Reading this...now my dried bucket is little bit filled. See, I even lost hunger.


----------



## saurabray

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, i already did few weeks ago, all the info is in the tracker.


Nice, Congrats. So, where is the tracker?


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabray said:


> Nice, Congrats. So, where is the tracker?


Thanks 

I PMed you.


----------



## saurabray

See some people who are not active in the forum got their grants yesterday.

My Immigration Tracker | visa tracker sc189


----------



## saurabray

*Passing through the tunnel*

*
They say there's always light at the end of the tunnel.*


----------



## Rachna188

Hello Everybody,

I'm new to this forum as I have just started with the process of Australian work visa (189/190). I am yet to take PTE and submit my application to ACS. It would be great to have feedback on my following queries from the members of this thread. 

My profile : 
BE (Computer Engineering) - 2010
Technical Associate - Tech Mahindra - 31 months
MBA - Indian Institute of Management - Kozhikode - 2015
Associate Project Manager - May 2015 till date

1. I'm going to apply to ACS as a Software Engineer (261313) as i have a degree in Computer engineering. However my work experience is into software testing. My offer letter, relieving letter, payslips do not mention anything about my roles and responsibilities. And I can get SD from my colleagues for job description of software engineer. Is this going to create any problems for me during the verification by DIBP? 

2. While submitting my application to ACS, i will only submit the marksheets of engineering and software engineering work experience related documents? Or do i have to submit documents for MBA and present work experience as well?

3. According to ACS, if the degree is ICT Major , they need 2 years of relevant experience, I have 31 months. But I quit the job in June 2013, so in the last two years i do not have any IT experience. Will this lead to any problems?

4. I saw reading through the threads and i saw that CO often took a very long time, since I'm new to this process, could somebody please tell what exactly is meant by CO, and why does it take so long for completion.

5. Has anybody here gone through migration agents? 
I was thinking of applying to ACS , answering PTE and then lodging EOI on my own. Anybody here who has done the visa process on their own, would really help to know your feedback. 

6. Does DIBP or australian govt. has any other selection criteria - like for example how do they differentiate between people who have the same score?


----------



## mohankum

I did not login to this forum from past 1 week as i got too much anxious reading updates and made up my mind not to look into this forum and also mails for 1 week.
Now after logging in today, i again start getting butterflies.

Please clarify friends. I had uploaded roles and responsibility document in immiaccount which was signed by my manager on a stamp paper (Because my company told that they do not provide such documents). The R & R document was the same one which was submitted to ACS for assessment. Is it fine or do we need to submit on HR letter head?


----------



## AbhiMuk

Visa fees paid on 4th Dec 2015 , CO allocated on 15th Dec.I uploaded all docs on 5th Jan'16.Awaiting eagerly for Visa grant.


----------



## Cgarik

Rachna188 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I'm new to this forum as I have just started with the process of Australian work visa (189/190). I am yet to take PTE and submit my application to ACS. It would be great to have feedback on my following queries from the members of this thread.
> 
> My profile :
> BE (Computer Engineering) - 2010
> Technical Associate - Tech Mahindra - 31 months
> MBA - Indian Institute of Management - Kozhikode - 2015
> Associate Project Manager - May 2015 till date
> 
> 1. I'm going to apply to ACS as a Software Engineer (261313) as i have a degree in Computer engineering. However my work experience is into software testing. My offer letter, relieving letter, payslips do not mention anything about my roles and responsibilities. And I can get SD from my colleagues for job description of software engineer. Is this going to create any problems for me during the verification by DIBP?
> 
> 2. While submitting my application to ACS, i will only submit the marksheets of engineering and software engineering work experience related documents? Or do i have to submit documents for MBA and present work experience as well?
> 
> 3. According to ACS, if the degree is ICT Major , they need 2 years of relevant experience, I have 31 months. But I quit the job in June 2013, so in the last two years i do not have any IT experience. Will this lead to any problems?
> 
> 4. I saw reading through the threads and i saw that CO often took a very long time, since I'm new to this process, could somebody please tell what exactly is meant by CO, and why does it take so long for completion.
> 
> 5. Has anybody here gone through migration agents?
> I was thinking of applying to ACS , answering PTE and then lodging EOI on my own. Anybody here who has done the visa process on their own, would really help to know your feedback.
> 
> 6. Does DIBP or australian govt. has any other selection criteria - like for example how do they differentiate between people who have the same score?




HI mate,

first write SD with roles & responsibilites and get it signed from supervisor level. also mention the org structure.. for typical orgs like TM and all just mention the department structure.

second people do change continuosly in MNC's so at the time who was your supervisor just mention his name designation at that time and get the SD done. 

Two years break is not a problem, but at the time of filling form 80 you may have to reason on the break. edu/own firm etc....

Apply acs and write pte at the same time....to save time....

you need to provide relieving letters to acs with SD for assesment.. if your current job is relevant to the catogory your applying and trying to asses that you need to furnish payslips as well for current role.

CO allocation is last step dont worry about it now. get acs and pte done and apply for eoi.. wait for invitation


----------



## 3br4h!m

I dont think DIBP is closed for Jan. I was told "your case will be looked at later THIS month" 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## Cgarik

sipoflifein said:


> Read and got to know from other thread that most of CO and team are on vacation this week. Hence less grants and contracts.


Strange??


----------



## KeeDa

Welcome to the forums.

1. No problems with the SD approach as long as the roles and responsibilities are correct and do reflect on your work. At later stages during visa processing, this SD may be sent to the HR of the company for verification. So, make sure the HR does clear your claims made in the SD.

2. Degree completion certification would also be required. Submit your MBA too, although it won't be assessed by ACS. No problems if you choose not to submit or declare the MBA. You do have to state and declare all your education and work experience later on during the visa stage- either in the EOI/ visa forms or in form 80 and 1221. Do submit your present work experience as well- you never know if they assess that too as being closely related to software engineering. I was a TL, then PM and now a founder-director myself but since I could prove I do perform duties closely related to my occupation, they positively assessed my current work too.

3. No problems.

4. CO means case officer. This term is usually used for the visa processing officer- someone at DIBP who assesses your visa application. Some cases are sent for job verification (through Australian High Commission in Delhi for Indian candidates), some are sent for external security checks, and so on. But we don't (and perhaps will never) know their internal case allocation and assessment processes, so can't really say why it takes a long time for some.



Rachna188 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I'm new to this forum as I have just started with the process of Australian work visa (189/190). I am yet to take PTE and submit my application to ACS. It would be great to have feedback on my following queries from the members of this thread.
> 
> My profile :
> BE (Computer Engineering) - 2010
> Technical Associate - Tech Mahindra - 31 months
> MBA - Indian Institute of Management - Kozhikode - 2015
> Associate Project Manager - May 2015 till date
> 
> 1. I'm going to apply to ACS as a Software Engineer (261313) as i have a degree in Computer engineering. However my work experience is into software testing. My offer letter, relieving letter, payslips do not mention anything about my roles and responsibilities. And I can get SD from my colleagues for job description of software engineer. Is this going to create any problems for me during the verification by DIBP?
> 
> 2. While submitting my application to ACS, i will only submit the marksheets of engineering and software engineering work experience related documents? Or do i have to submit documents for MBA and present work experience as well?
> 
> 3. According to ACS, if the degree is ICT Major , they need 2 years of relevant experience, I have 31 months. But I quit the job in June 2013, so in the last two years i do not have any IT experience. Will this lead to any problems?
> 
> 4. I saw reading through the threads and i saw that CO often took a very long time, since I'm new to this process, could somebody please tell what exactly is meant by CO, and why does it take so long for completion.
> 
> 5. Has anybody here gone through migration agents?
> I was thinking of applying to ACS , answering PTE and then lodging EOI on my own. Anybody here who has done the visa process on their own, would really help to know your feedback.
> 
> 6. Does DIBP or australian govt. has any other selection criteria - like for example how do they differentiate between people who have the same score?


----------



## Rachna188

Cgarik said:


> HI mate,
> 
> first write SD with roles & responsibilites and get it signed from supervisor level. also mention the org structure.. for typical orgs like TM and all just mention the department structure.
> 
> second people do change continuosly in MNC's so at the time who was your supervisor just mention his name designation at that time and get the SD done.
> 
> Two years break is not a problem, but at the time of filling form 80 you may have to reason on the break. edu/own firm etc....
> 
> Apply acs and write pte at the same time....to save time....
> 
> you need to provide relieving letters to acs with SD for assesment.. if your current job is relevant to the catogory your applying and trying to asses that you need to furnish payslips as well for current role.
> 
> CO allocation is last step dont worry about it now. get acs and pte done and apply for eoi.. wait for invitation



Thank you so much for your reply. 

The problem is that my manger is now in USA, I can submit the scanned copies of his letter? Does he have to notarize the letter or it can be on a plain paper?
Also do i submit only soft engineer related documents or the MBA and present work experiece documents as well to ACS?
Could you please help me on where i can find information on Form 80?
I was concerned about CO because the documents i give now will be verified later, so didn't want to take any missteps.


----------



## happie2012

saurabray said:


> *
> They say there's always light at the end of the tunnel.*


Hey what is the light that you saw? got any updates / grants? :moony:


----------



## seledi

Does anyone know howz the job market for BI??

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## andreyx108b

seledi said:


> Does anyone know howz the job market for BI?? Regards, Seledi


As everywhere BI is booming


----------



## saurabray

happie2012 said:


> Hey what is the light that you saw? got any updates / grants? :moony:


It means hope. Lets go together buddy !


----------



## Majician

Guys I don't tend to accept this fact that all this few grants is because of the reason that most of the COs are on vacations.

DIBP is not a small private firm, and hence it cannot happen that they have handful of COs and most of them are off these days.

However I do feel that there is something really strange, because EoI intakes of around 4500 and grants not more than 5 each day !! It can't workout.

Anyone having idea how was it the last year same time??


----------



## 3br4h!m

Majician said:


> Guys I don't tend to accept this fact that all this few grants is because of the reason that most of the COs are on vacations.
> 
> DIBP is not a small private firm, and hence it cannot happen that they have handful of COs and most of them are off these days.
> 
> However I do feel that there is something really strange, because EoI intakes of around 4500 and grants not more than 5 each day !! It can't workout.
> 
> Anyone having idea how was it the last year same time??


How do you estimate the grants to be 5/day? Not everyone who has applied is on this forum, most are just lurkers (not active). Some use agents. Only a handful post their activities. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## vinc

Majician said:


> However I do feel that there is something really strange, because EoI intakes of around 4500 and grants not more than 5 each day !!


Obviously, the more people apply for visa, the slower rate of processing. It's simple and easy. Between June 2015 to Dec 2015, they almost invite 2000 per month. on the other hand in Jan2016, they invite 4800 applicants. They made it approximately three times larger. 

Side-bar:
So, based on the complexity theorem and big O notation: 

->best case O : Grant time becomes 3 times longer. 

->expected case O(n^2) : Grant time becomes 9 times longer.

-> worst case O(m^n) : (m=4 cases per CO in DIBP) 64 times longer ). 

Surely, a software engineer knows what I mean


----------



## saurabray

Majician said:


> Guys I don't tend to accept this fact that all this few grants is because of the reason that most of the COs are on vacations.
> 
> DIBP is not a small private firm, and hence it cannot happen that they have handful of COs and most of them are off these days.
> 
> However I do feel that there is something really strange, because EoI intakes of around 4500 and grants not more than 5 each day !! It can't workout.
> 
> Anyone having idea how was it the last year same time??


Yes, I was also wondering about the same. I had also spotted somewhere that DIBP is the last phase for issuing the immigrant visa which is influenced by the government statistics of the labour market research regardless the number of invitations. And quite sure, because of the Aussie dollar has fallen against US dollar to an all-time low in the last 6 years, the labour market must have hit and gone down.


----------



## Amlan

vinc said:


> Obviously, the more people apply for visa, the slower rate of processing. It's simple and easy. Between June 2015 to Dec 2015, they almost invite 2000 per month. on the other hand in Jan2016, they invite 4800 applicants. They made it approximately three times larger.
> 
> Side-bar:
> So, based on the complexity theorem and big O notation:
> 
> ->best case O : Grant time becomes 3 times longer.
> 
> ->expected case O(n^2) : Grant time becomes 9 times longer.
> 
> -> worst case O(m^n) : (m=4 cases per CO in DIBP) 64 times longer ).
> 
> Surely, a software engineer knows what I mean


Hahahaa...superb   

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabray

*CO...Connecting......*

May be should try LinkedIn to connect with a CO directly in Adelaide will help. I searched in LinkedIn and found handful of Case Officers at DIBP. 

This must work.  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

CO friend request sent. LinkedIn asked me the relation and I choosed "We have done business together"

Connecting ......
Connecting ......
Connecting ......:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## saurabray

*Killing Flies Makes Me Busy*

I am going to kill all the flies around my home on Saturday and Sunday to pass time and forget about visa application. Anybody with me ????


----------



## Evan82

saurabray said:


> I am going to kill all the flies around my home on Saturday and Sunday to pass time and forget about visa application. Anybody with me ????


Replace the "bug species" as mosquitoes (instead of flies) and count me in right away... 
Got hell lot more of these mosquitoes around these days


----------



## Evan82

saurabray said:


> May be should try LinkedIn to connect with a CO directly in Adelaide will help. I searched in LinkedIn and found handful of Case Officers at DIBP.
> 
> This must work.  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> CO friend request sent. LinkedIn asked me the relation and I choosed "We have done business together"
> 
> Connecting ......
> Connecting ......
> Connecting ......:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


that is really sick buddy...... 5 stars... way to go :spit:


----------



## redspark123

I have already done it last week..Thinking of a new idea...


----------



## Amlan

saurabray said:


> I am going to kill all the flies around my home on Saturday and Sunday to pass time and forget about visa application. Anybody with me ????


Nah...am too lazy for that. Better write a script to kill mosquitoes... I think wolfskin wrote some script to check automatically for mails from DIBP or something like that   

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## itsme121ab

saurabray said:


> May be should try LinkedIn to connect with a CO directly in Adelaide will help. I searched in LinkedIn and found handful of Case Officers at DIBP.
> 
> This must work.  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> CO friend request sent. LinkedIn asked me the relation and I choosed "We have done business together"
> 
> Connecting ......
> Connecting ......
> Connecting ......:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


This is epic


----------



## indergreat

3br4h!m said:


> I dont think DIBP is closed for Jan. I was told "your case will be looked at later THIS month"
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


how much later this month buddy, only two days are left in this month and they both fall on weekend ...


----------



## 3br4h!m

indergreat said:


> how much later this month buddy, only two days are left in this month and they both fall on weekend ...


True, but just saying what i was told. Im trying to be optimistic that first week of February will bring the good news. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## indergreat

tanujkaushal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for ACS for ANZSCO 261111 on 10th Jan'16 however ACS termed it negative and suggested that application is suitable for 263212.
> 
> I cant seem to find the recommended code on the latest SOL list, any suggestions here please.


*263212 is ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER*. Yes you are correct as this code is not on *SOL*. Basically you'll gain nothing by applying under 263212, as this is not in SOL ie *no 189 visa*
Though it is on *CSOL*, but only only South Australia has it in their State Occupation List, but they also have *Special Conditions*, so most probably *no 190 or 489* visa either ... sorry buddy ...


----------



## indergreat

3br4h!m said:


> True, but just saying what i was told. Im trying to be optimistic that first week of February will bring the good news.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


Hopefully buddy ... it surely will ...


----------



## gaus

saurabray said:


> Yes, I was also wondering about the same. I had also spotted somewhere that DIBP is the last phase for issuing the immigrant visa which is influenced by the government statistics of the labour market research regardless the number of invitations. And quite sure, because of the Aussie dollar has fallen against US dollar to an all-time low in the last 6 years, the labour market must have hit and gone down.


Guys, personally I don't agree with this and I guess this is pure speculation and most of the studies prove otherwise. Such speculative comments could be disheartening for few. Here's my 2 cents

1) I don't think that the government is insensitive to the fact that a lot of people have spent their savings for applying visa. They would not give out invitations if the visa was to be delayed.

2) there have been numerous studies which prove that high skilled labor is good for an economy and not burden

3) Australia net migration has fallen 15% last year which has been expressed as a concern by a lot of politicians and economists.

4) as someone else mentioned that we are a Very small sample size to deduce the actual number of grants

5) this is the time of year when lot of students passout and get results and sure enough Will be applying in other classes and New student session also begins


And who knows there may be technical issues post the maintenance.. a lot of people reported issues logging on.

I'm also getting impatient by the day already crossed the 90 day threshold. But I guess we just need to be patient and look for motivation around us 

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## saurabray

Amlan said:


> Nah...am too lazy for that. Better write a script to kill mosquitoes... I think wolfskin wrote some script to check automatically for mails from DIBP or something like that
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk



I had that written to get notified of IELTS date availability.


----------



## varun_gupta11

Hi Guys

Have one query. As per DIBP 189 visa is valid for 5 years. Does that mean we have to return after 5 years if someone is not looking for citizenship.
Is there any way to retain PR after 5 years.

Regards
Varun


----------



## saurabray

gaus said:


> Guys, personally I don't agree with this and I guess this is pure speculation and most of the studies prove otherwise. Such speculative comments could be disheartening for few. Here's my 2 cents
> 
> 1) I don't think that the government is insensitive to the fact that a lot of people have spent their savings for applying visa. They would not give out invitations if the visa was to be delayed.
> 
> 2) there have been numerous studies which prove that high skilled labor is good for an economy and not burden
> 
> 3) Australia net migration has fallen 15% last year which has been expressed as a concern by a lot of politicians and economists.
> 
> 4) as someone else mentioned that we are a Very small sample size to deduce the actual number of grants
> 
> 5) this is the time of year when lot of students passout and get results and sure enough Will be applying in other classes and New student session also begins
> 
> 
> And who knows there may be technical issues post the maintenance.. a lot of people reported issues logging on.
> 
> I'm also getting impatient by the day already crossed the 90 day threshold. But I guess we just need to be patient and look for motivation around us
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles



Great @gaus !, Everybody in this forum is giving from every sides and corners, I just threw this from the bottom  but not to dishearten people. At least candidates like me got the chance to read your points and now I am switching to be relieved, at least. Folks, just throw anything you have.


----------



## saurabray

varun_gupta11 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Have one query. As per DIBP 189 visa is valid for 5 years. Does that mean we have to return after 5 years if someone is not looking for citizenship.
> Is there any way to retain PR after 5 years.
> 
> Regards
> Varun


hmmm...looks like a different world for me, vying for the PR and not looking for citizenship.


----------



## varun_gupta11

Same here. But my concern is whether PR is valid for 5 yrs or there is any way to renew it


----------



## Amlan

PR is valid for your lifetime, but after 5 years if you are not in Australia (holiday, back home whatever), then you'll need a Resident Return Visa to re-enter Australia. That's the only hurdle after 5 years. But rest assured, you can live and work for as long as you want with 189 visa 

And no, Resident Return Visa doesn't go to a CO!   

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## sameerb

varun_gupta11 said:


> Same here. But my concern is whether PR is valid for 5 yrs or there is any way to renew it


Dear Varun,


As it says PR = Permanent Residence. It means permanent/forever. Applying & successfully getting citizenship is conditional not necessary. Though, most of PRs intend to seek citizenship but its not necessary that everyone gets it (Some may not be interested other may not be eligible). Even not being able to gain citizenship has no impact on Permanent Residency.

The only thing about 5 years is that from the date of your grant till next five years you can travel in and out of Australia without obtaining any further VISA/permission. Once 5 years will be over and you need to travel out of Australia you have to make sure that you get PR return VISA on your passport in order to come back to Australia. If you don't have to travel out of Australia there is nothing you need to do and keep living in Australia without acquiring any further/additional visa etc.


As it states on the website

What this VISA lets you do;
1)" Stay in Australia indefinitely"
2) blah blah.
3) blah blah.
4) blah blah.
5) blah blah.
6) "Travel to and from Australia for five years from the date the visa is granted (after that time, you will need a resident return visa or another visa to return to Australia)." 


Hope this answers your query.


----------



## sameerb

Dear Guys Aka Sailors of VISA189 Ship ,

Waiting for a decision is 1 thing but is anyone of you keeping an eye on occupation ceilings? I mean how accurate is that information on official website that which occupation has reached how much cap?

I personally don't have much problem with waiting for next 2-3 months but my occupations CAP is making me much worried. I have to monitor it constantly that how soon does it updates.

Any one has to say something about this?


----------



## wolfskin

Have you noticed we all have reached upto 1600th page discussing mainly about _"When shall I get my Golden Email (Grant) ?"_ And 1,132,579 views within a year. Getting a grant is really vital for all. Wake up DIBP.


----------



## Rachna188

Thanks for all the information KeeDa. 

Could you also please share if you applied for the visa through a migration agent? 
I had contacted Y-axis initially , however i came across reports online that said that Y-axis indulges in a lot of fraudulent practices. Is the process manageable if I do it on my own or would you advise to go through a migration agent?


----------



## Cgarik

gaus said:


> Guys, personally I don't agree with this and I guess this is pure speculation and most of the studies prove otherwise. Such speculative comments could be disheartening for few. Here's my 2 cents
> 
> 1) I don't think that the government is insensitive to the fact that a lot of people have spent their savings for applying visa. They would not give out invitations if the visa was to be delayed.
> 
> 2) there have been numerous studies which prove that high skilled labor is good for an economy and not burden
> 
> 3) Australia net migration has fallen 15% last year which has been expressed as a concern by a lot of politicians and economists.
> 
> 4) as someone else mentioned that we are a Very small sample size to deduce the actual number of grants
> 
> 5) this is the time of year when lot of students passout and get results and sure enough Will be applying in other classes and New student session also begins
> 
> 
> And who knows there may be technical issues post the maintenance.. a lot of people reported issues logging on.
> 
> I'm also getting impatient by the day already crossed the 90 day threshold. But I guess we just need to be patient and look for motivation around us
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


i think you should call and check...


----------



## bharathi039

Rachna188 said:


> Thanks for all the information KeeDa.
> 
> Could you also please share if you applied for the visa through a migration agent?
> I had contacted Y-axis initially , however i came across reports online that said that Y-axis indulges in a lot of fraudulent practices. Is the process manageable if I do it on my own or would you advise to go through a migration agent?


You are asking KeeDa applied through an Agent???!! 

By the way, if you could spend 30 minutes per day going through this forum, you will be able to get your PR without any help from agent..


----------



## Cgarik

Rachna188 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> The problem is that my manger is now in USA, I can submit the scanned copies of his letter? Does he have to notarize the letter or it can be on a plain paper?
> Also do i submit only soft engineer related documents or the MBA and present work experiece documents as well to ACS?
> Could you please help me on where i can find information on Form 80?
> I was concerned about CO because the documents i give now will be verified later, so didn't want to take any missteps.


just write the SD as per ACS standards, and it should be like your manager written.

with roles, type of employment, etc..

notarize it here and get it signed when he is here or send him to sign and send.

just submit all details no need to worry about it. acs may not asses your mba but submit , including current job..they wont get validated but still submit...

u dont require form 80 now...its while applying visa... u can just see it, its just like govt application nothg much you will go in detail...

get ACS done first..i also worked for TCS i understand the complexity in getting doc's dones in these typical org , because of size..and global engg set ups..


----------



## Cgarik

seems like absolutely no grants today.....Visa officer Ji..lets us also enjoy these many holidays in Aussi...


----------



## Nidhineng

gaus said:


> Guys, personally I don't agree with this and I guess this is pure speculation and most of the studies prove otherwise. Such speculative comments could be disheartening for few. Here's my 2 cents
> 
> 1) I don't think that the government is insensitive to the fact that a lot of people have spent their savings for applying visa. They would not give out invitations if the visa was to be delayed.
> 
> 2) there have been numerous studies which prove that high skilled labor is good for an economy and not burden
> 
> 3) Australia net migration has fallen 15% last year which has been expressed as a concern by a lot of politicians and economists.
> 
> 4) as someone else mentioned that we are a Very small sample size to deduce the actual number of grants
> 
> 5) this is the time of year when lot of students passout and get results and sure enough Will be applying in other classes and New student session also begins
> 
> 
> And who knows there may be technical issues post the maintenance.. a lot of people reported issues logging on.
> 
> I'm also getting impatient by the day already crossed the 90 day threshold. But I guess we just need to be patient and look for motivation around us
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Hi Guys,

It is quite interesting to read all of your views on the visa grants by DIBP. I do very well understand and empathize with each and everyone of you, who are in the wait for their visa grants. To put it in perspective, I am a Sep 2015 applicant and still waiting for the grant. Ironically mine is seemingly a straightforward case (I did not even claim points for employment and I have been in Australia for quite a while now). So guys, do not be disheartened by a 90 days or so wait as it is completely normal. There are people in the other forums here who have lodged their applications in Aug 2015 and still waiting. Comparatively, many of you guys are way better off 

As for the whole economic perspective, Australia is not doing too bad. However, it has slowed down considerably compared to the cut throat pace it was progressing at, a few years back (this I can say quite confidently as I have been in Australia long enough and officially conducted research about this). Especially the slowing down of the mining sector has resulted in job cuts in various related industries as well. Obviously, the government and the DIBP are gradually slimming down the immigration program as it is evident. On an yearly basis they are reducing the number of spots available in many professions across the immigration program. 

To sum it up, the Australian migration has become more competitive over the years. However, there is still sufficient spots for the competent ones. All the best with the wait guys. God bless!

Regards
Nid


----------



## KeeDa

Rachna188 said:


> Thanks for all the information KeeDa.
> 
> Could you also please share if you applied for the visa through a migration agent?
> I had contacted Y-axis initially , however i came across reports online that said that Y-axis indulges in a lot of fraudulent practices. Is the process manageable if I do it on my own or would you advise to go through a migration agent?





bharathi039 said:


> You are asking KeeDa applied through an Agent???!!
> 
> By the way, if you could spend 30 minutes per day going through this forum, you will be able to get your PR without any help from agent..




No, I haven't applied through an agent. At first, I did think of going through an agent, but fortunately for me, I landed up on this forum and the rest is history :thumb:

OP- I suggest you go to the members directory and look up members mainak, nicemathan, and Manjyot and read the threads started by them. If you still have any queries or doubts, post them here.


----------



## vram

140th day since visa lodge and still waiting.... Im a Sept applicant


----------



## andreyx108b

vram said:


> 140th day since visa lodge and still waiting.... Im a Sept applicant


Any co contact?


----------



## rahulraju2008

sameerberlas said:


> Dear Guys Aka Sailors of VISA189 Ship ,
> 
> Waiting for a decision is 1 thing but is anyone of you keeping an eye on occupation ceilings? I mean how accurate is that information on official website that which occupation has reached how much cap?
> 
> I personally don't have much problem with waiting for next 2-3 months but my occupations CAP is making me much worried. I have to monitor it constantly that how soon does it updates.
> 
> Any one has to say something about this?


I think the occupation ceiling is directly connected to the invites sent. If the cap is reached there will be no invites released for that occupation code. This should not affect the visa grants for that code. So if you already have an invite and have applied for the visa then you need not worry about the ceiling. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 3br4h!m

vram said:


> 140th day since visa lodge and still waiting.... Im a Sept applicant


Claiming work exp? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## vram

Yes i claimed points for 5 years of overseas work experience and yes CO contacted me on 21st OCT 2015. I called them yesterday and they said my application is being processed. Its the standard reply i guess.


----------



## wolfskin

Hope this is not the case what's mentioned here happened last year, few pages behind even some members talked about the same.
Ref: https://migrationalliance.com.au/immigration-daily-news/entry/2015-06-no-more-sc-189-visa-places-available-this-financial-year.html
But it's only January this year.


----------



## sipoflifein

wolfskin said:


> Hope this is not the case what's mentioned here happened last year, few pages behind even some members talked about the same.
> Ref: https://migrationalliance.com.au/immigration-daily-news/entry/2015-06-no-more-sc-189-visa-places-available-this-financial-year.html
> But it's only January this year.


If that was the case now why they would issue 4000 invites in just one month of January!!???

I guess they might be busy to process 80% of these 4k invites to maintain there SLA and temporary stopping processing of us


----------



## sameerb

rahulraju2008 said:


> I think the occupation ceiling is directly connected to the invites sent. If the cap is reached there will be no invites released for that occupation code. This should not affect the visa grants for that code. So if you already have an invite and have applied for the visa then you need not worry about the ceiling. Just my 2 cents.


Dear Rahul,

Thanks for this info bro. Your 2 cents worth alot! 


Regards,
Sameer


----------



## saurabray

*I guess, we should ask these delay questions in quora in hope of getting those DIBP COs answer anonymously.*


----------



## Jeevmis

Hi Friends, 

Can we submit more documents once we submitted the 189 application after receiving the invitation ?

Means I have all my documents ready except for PCC and I am thinking would I be in position to upload my PCC once getting it in next 7 days and till that time I will submit my application with all documents..


----------



## rahulnair

Jeevmis said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can we submit more documents once we submitted the 189 application after receiving the invitation ?
> 
> Means I have all my documents ready except for PCC and I am thinking would I be in position to upload my PCC once getting it in next 7 days and till that time I will submit my application with all documents..




Yes you can. People seldom upload all documents at once. You may upload all documents apart from your pcc. Once you receive the pcc you may add it later to your application. There is no such restriction.


----------



## spaniant

sipoflifein said:


> If that was the case now why they would issue 4000 invites in just one month of January!!???
> 
> I guess they might be busy to process 80% of these 4k invites to maintain there SLA and temporary stopping processing of us


This blog was last modified in June 2015 as mentioned at the bottom of the very page. Probably pen down about quota ending on 30 June 2015.


----------



## andreyx108b

spaniant said:


> This blog was last modified in June 2015 as mentioned at the bottom of the very page. Probably pen down about quota ending on 30 June 2015.


 Yes you are right.


----------



## sipoflifein

spaniant said:


> This blog was last modified in June 2015 as mentioned at the bottom of the very page. Probably pen down about quota ending on 30 June 2015.


Whatever it is, few hours now to start for Monday. Hope to see bullets speed of grants  best of luck guys


----------



## spaniant

sipoflifein said:


> Whatever it is, few hours now to start for Monday. Hope to see bullets speed of grants  best of luck guys


Best of luck for u guys. 

I have to wait as I just lodged my visa application.


----------



## sameerb

spaniant said:


> Best of luck for u guys.
> 
> I have to wait as I just lodged my visa application.


As asked in your Signature about Form 80 & 1221. I think you should not wait for CO to ask, its required so fill it and upload to save time. Just be sure to fill it accurate.


Regards,
Sameer


----------



## andreyx108b

sameerberlas said:


> As asked in your Signature about Form 80 & 1221. I think you should not wait for CO to ask, its required so fill it and upload to save time. Just be sure to fill it accurate. Regards, Sameer


Its mot always required (in about 70-80% of cases by my estimate).

Only if you are aiming for a direct grant - upload these.


----------



## doubletrouble

I think last week of January was slow and I don't believe any ceiling has been reached because in most cases utmost 60% of invitations has been sent, so there are plenty of VISA grants waiting for this year.

In January I have been contacted by COs twice and that is within 3 days of contact from my side. Last email was sent to me on 25th, requesting for 2nd VAC payment, which I did next day. So I am very optimistic about the progress and praying that our waits may come to end ASAP. 

New week and month has started and I hope that it will bring good news and joys to everyone. (Amen/Aameen)

Good luck and guys wait it out with cheers.


----------



## hassanhaayat

macknojia said:


> I think last week of January was slow and I don't believe any ceiling has been reached because in most cases utmost 60% of invitations has been sent, so there are plenty of VISA grants waiting for this year.
> 
> In January I have been contacted by COs twice and that is within 3 days of contact from my side. Last email was sent to me on 25th, requesting for 2nd VAC payment, which I did next day. So I am very optimistic about the progress and praying that our waits may come to end ASAP.
> 
> New week and month has started and I hope that it will bring good news and joys to everyone. (Amen/Aameen)
> 
> Good luck and guys wait it out with cheers.



Best of luck bro.....
InshALLAH you will hear good news ..... :second::second:


----------



## v.vasanth19

Any grants today? Feb 1st


----------



## ketheess

*Direct Grant - Jan*

Hi All,

I have submitted the application on 15th January 2016. Just wanted to check who got the visa lodged on or after 15th January 2016. 

Onshore/all the documents uploaded. 
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ketheess

v.vasanth19 said:


> Any grants today? Feb 1st


Vasanth,

I also waiting..... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

when did you submit your application


----------



## v.vasanth19

Nov 19th lodged Visa, Dec 3rd CO contact, Dec 23 additional docs pcc and medicals submitted...


----------



## Antinode

Dear members, I have some confusion on timeline (due dates) etc. So I have an EOI invite acceptance which says the application for the Visa (In my case Subclass 189) is to be "lodged by Feb 2, 2016" which is 60 days from the time I received the invite. Does this lodging deadline mean, filling the application form duly and correctly with payment completed OR does it also include upload of all documents without any exceptions before the 2nd of February?? <<< QUESTION 1 As far as I thought, the application lodgment deadline didn't mean all documents / including PCC and Health checkups (considering you can get the HAP ID only after you lodge the application) Please Help!!! ummm... i have another question actually. My wife is a co-applicant (I am not claiming spouse points). In the application form, there was a section called "Non-migrating dependent family members " where I was asked "Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?" Well, I have dependent parents, who are not travelling (or planning to). So i included their information. But the weirdest thing is after I submitted the application and paid the fees, I see that apart from my and my spouse's documents being required, there are links for my parents documents, Police character certificate and medical certificate as well?! How is this relevant as they are not travelling to Australia?! <<< QUESTION 2 Should I contact someone / or what would a good number/ team to contact in this case, from the Australian immigration authority? There seems to be no sign of a Case Office assigned (I don't see any information on the immiaccount site or any emails) Thanks a ton!


----------



## 3sh

Antinode said:


> Dear members, I have some confusion on timeline (due dates) etc. So I have an EOI invite acceptance which says the application for the Visa (In my case Subclass 189) is to be "lodged by Feb 2, 2016" which is 60 days from the time I received the invite. Does this lodging deadline mean, filling the application form duly and correctly with payment completed OR does it also include upload of all documents without any exceptions before the 2nd of February?? <<< QUESTION 1 As far as I thought, the application lodgment deadline didn't mean all documents / including PCC and Health checkups (considering you can get the HAP ID only after you lodge the application) Please Help!!! ummm... i have another question actually. My wife is a co-applicant (I am not claiming spouse points). In the application form, there was a section called "Non-migrating dependent family members " where I was asked "Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?" Well, I have dependent parents, who are not travelling (or planning to). So i included their information. But the weirdest thing is after I submitted the application and paid the fees, I see that apart from my and my spouse's documents being required, there are links for my parents documents, Police character certificate and medical certificate as well?! How is this relevant as they are not travelling to Australia?! <<< QUESTION 2 Should I contact someone / or what would a good number/ team to contact in this case, from the Australian immigration authority? There seems to be no sign of a Case Office assigned (I don't see any information on the immiaccount site or any emails) Thanks a ton!


If you have done your payment before Feb 2, 2016, then you don't have to worry about expiry of your invitation. You can always add documents after payment. The ImmiAccount site has those features.

Q1. If you don't want your parent's information in your application, you should have answered no to this question. Generally, dependents means financially dependent on you for living. As you have answered yes to this, it means your parents are financially dependent on you. So DIBP mandates you to upload necessary docs for them also. I hope your application should have cost you A$5400. If yes, then it will get you Grants only for you and your wife. If not, then your parents are also included.

Q2. You can contact the DBIP helpline to clarify more.


----------



## Antinode

Thank you for the response. Perhaps I should not have put them up as dependent.
Is there a way I can change this?


So requirements for my non migrating parents (assuming i want them listed as dependents) includes a medical checkup and Police clearance.
While the latter is not a major issue, my parents are senior citizens in the country and thankfully in soind health. 
From a purely practical point of view, if something shows up on the medical test (say eg: sugar levels, cholesterol, etc. ) , will this impact the overall VISA grant outcome (I am assuming considering they are not migrating with me it shouldn't effect )?


----------



## wolfskin

Reverse countdown begin today - 18 days remains to meet 90 days Visa application SLA


----------



## raghu8558

Hello Friends,
I am a bit confused, i have submitted EOI FOR 189 subclass for 26112 as system analyst with 60 points, on 12 oct 2015. havent received my invitation yet... slowly i am loosing my patience. Do anyone have any info on how long it would take to get invitation.

Thank you
Raghu


----------



## rahulnair

wolfskin said:


> Reverse countdown begin today - 18 days remains to meet 90 days Visa application SLA




This week will be your week! All the best


----------



## rahulnair

raghu8558 said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am a bit confused, i have submitted EOI FOR 189 subclass for 26112 as system analyst with 60 points, on 12 oct 2015. havent received my invitation yet... slowly i am loosing my patience. Do anyone have any info on how long it would take to get invitation.
> 
> Thank you
> Raghu




For 2611* there are 60 pointers waiting since Feb 2015. Try to increase your points, else it is going to be a real long wait


----------



## Evan82

rahulnair said:


> For 2611* there are 60 pointers waiting since Feb 2015. Try to increase your points, else it is going to be a real long wait


Agree with rahulnair. Why don't you apply for a state sponsorship while you are in Aus... Might increase your chances.


----------



## doubletrouble

Antinode said:


> Thank you for the response. Perhaps I should not have put them up as dependent.
> Is there a way I can change this?
> 
> 
> So requirements for my non migrating parents (assuming i want them listed as dependents) includes a medical checkup and Police clearance.
> While the latter is not a major issue, my parents are senior citizens in the country and thankfully in soind health.
> From a purely practical point of view, if something shows up on the medical test (say eg: sugar levels, cholesterol, etc. ) , will this impact the overall VISA grant outcome (I am assuming considering they are not migrating with me it shouldn't effect )?


There is a section of dependents, in your VISA application form, did you put your parents there as dependent? 
If you have put your parents as dependents I guess you have paid their fees as well. 

How many dependents did you mention in your EOI?

People on this forum have warn me about adverse effects of dependent failing health exams but I can't comment as I got through with this phase and my mother cleared the health exams. BTW sugar, cholesterol are not big things to worry about.

You can always notify DIBP about your change in circumstances via 1022 form available on its website. https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1022.pdf

If you have paid the VISA fees, you have to pursue them for VISA fee refund.

Regards,


----------



## Majician

No grants today????


----------



## Evan82

Majician said:


> No grants today????


In fact, none since Friday morning it seems


----------



## Majician

Evan82 said:


> In fact, none since Friday morning it seems


Very depressing indeed !!


----------



## 3br4h!m

They're probably facing technical issues right now. My password wasn't accepted, I reset it and got this. :



> What happened
> A server error has occurred.
> 
> Error details
> The system is currently unavailable. Re-launch application.


----------



## Amlan

In the DIBP website, the GSM allocation date has been updated to '02 January 2016' from '4 December 2015' today. 

But still no contact from CO or anything. Have they overlooked applications till 2 Jan?


----------



## rahulnair

Majician said:


> Very depressing indeed !!




Saw a few grants on the 190 thread. Shouldn't be far for us


----------



## rahulnair

Amlan said:


> In the DIBP website, the GSM allocation date has been updated to '02 January 2016' from '4 December 2015' today.
> 
> But still no contact from CO or anything. Have they overlooked applications till 2 Jan?




Where can you access this information?


----------



## Amlan

rahulnair said:


> Where can you access this information?


Go to DIBP website and search with 'GSM SkillSelect allocation information'

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## 3br4h!m

rahulnair said:


> Where can you access this information?


Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## 3br4h!m

rahulnair said:


> Saw a few grants on the 190 thread. Shouldn't be far for us


Which thread, can you please link us?


----------



## sandipgp

3br4h!m said:


> Which thread, can you please link us?


This. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-lodged-may-june-2015-a-57.html#post9306106 and
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-october-2015-applicants-27.html#post9305994


----------



## rahulnair

3br4h!m said:


> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications




Thanks 3brh!m and Amlan. Got it with a simple Google. Sorry to have asked such a silly question. From what I read, that is the date till when application have been taken up. But there have been cases on this forum who have applied after this date and received grants. Also cases who have applied before the date and not received grants.

Any idea how that's possible?


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Amlan said:


> In the DIBP website, the GSM allocation date has been updated to '02 January 2016' from '4 December 2015' today.
> 
> But still no contact from CO or anything. Have they overlooked applications till 2 Jan?



Does this mean that applications prior to 2 Jan 2016 will be delayed further?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulnair

sandipgp said:


> This. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-lodged-may-june-2015-a-57.html#post9306106 and
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-october-2015-applicants-27.html#post9305994




Yaa those are the ones


----------



## Amlan

rahulnair said:


> Thanks 3brh!m and Amlan. Got it with a simple Google. Sorry to have asked such a silly question. From what I read, that is the date till when application have been taken up. But there have been cases on this forum who have applied after this date and received grants. Also cases who have applied before the date and not received grants.
> 
> Any idea how that's possible?


That's my question! According to their website, people who have lodged before this date has been taken up for processing but even if they take it up, there had been no notification about that, at least to me. No CO contact, no nothing. 

This is what is puzzling me.  

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

raghu8558 said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am a bit confused, i have submitted EOI FOR 189 subclass for 26112 as system analyst with 60 points, on 12 oct 2015. havent received my invitation yet... slowly i am loosing my patience. Do anyone have any info on how long it would take to get invitation.
> 
> Thank you
> Raghu


Raghu8558 you would need to wait little longet than you might have anticipated. Currently the cutoff is still running around 65 points. As Rahul mentioned earlier the backlog of 60 pointers from Feb 2015 needs to be cleared to reach your position. 
Follow the below thread for updates on eoi invites for 2611xx

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...em-analysts-eoi-tracking-296.html#post9303354


----------



## Amlan

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Does this mean that applications prior to 2 Jan 2016 will be delayed further?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea...haven't got the faintest idea about that. I won't call before my 90 days are up but things like these kind of updates on the site puzzles everyone I guess.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Amlan said:


> No idea...haven't got the faintest idea about that. I won't call before my 90 days are up but things like these kind of updates on the site puzzles everyone I guess.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk



Completely agree with you, it's been 15 weeks since i have lodged my visa application and 13 weeks since i have uploaded all my documents. There were no additional documents requested and after CO allocation, there has been no communication at all. The three times i called DIBP, i only get the standard answer that my visa application is being processed. It's frustrating not knowing the status. Hope there is good news soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3sh

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Completely agree with you, it's been 15 weeks since i have lodged my visa application and 13 weeks since i have uploaded all my documents. There were no additional documents requested and after CO allocation, there has been no communication at all. The three times i called DIBP, i only get the standard answer that my visa application is being processed. It's frustrating not knowing the status. Hope there is good news soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My timeline are almost similar to yours. I am so with you, buddy.... 

I am really thinking of suggesting a revised process to DIBP once landing in Oz.... These people are really driving me crazy!!!


----------



## sameerb

Good Morning Guys!!!

Received any Grants Lately???


----------



## 3sh

sameerberlas said:


> Good Morning Guys!!!
> 
> Received any Grants Lately???


I saw three grants in this forum... hope ours will be next


----------



## Amlan

Hi, I'm Chandler. Could this grant BE any more late?


----------



## 3br4h!m

sandipgp said:


> This. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-lodged-may-june-2015-a-57.html#post9306106 and
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-october-2015-applicants-27.html#post9305994


Yes but they are march and april applicants :|

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Amlan said:


> Hi, I'm Chandler. Could this grant BE any more late?



Good one mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3sh

Amlan said:


> Hi, I'm Chandler. Could this grant BE any more late?


It is on the way... It will ring a ding in your inbox Mr. Bing!!


----------



## Cgarik

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Completely agree with you, it's been 15 weeks since i have lodged my visa application and 13 weeks since i have uploaded all my documents. There were no additional documents requested and after CO allocation, there has been no communication at all. The three times i called DIBP, i only get the standard answer that my visa application is being processed. It's frustrating not knowing the status. Hope there is good news soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




you should be getting in a week or two if you dont, i think you should raise it..


----------



## arun32

Amlan said:


> In the DIBP website, the GSM allocation date has been updated to '02 January 2016' from '4 December 2015' today.
> 
> But still no contact from CO or anything. Have they overlooked applications till 2 Jan?


HI ,

The GSM allocations date is 2nd January 2016, what does that mean, they have cleared till january 2nd or will process till january 2nd?


----------



## Amlan

arun32 said:


> HI ,
> 
> The GSM allocations date is 2nd January 2016, what does that mean, they have cleared till january 2nd or will process till january 2nd?


According to their website, it means that applications received till 02 January 2016 is being processed. 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Cgarik said:


> you should be getting in a week or two if you dont, i think you should raise it..



Hope so bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulnair

Amlan said:


> According to their website, it means that applications received till 02 January 2016 is being processed.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk




Confusing. Anyways, hoping for the best! Cheers everyone. Stay positive


----------



## arun32

Amlan said:


> According to their website, it means that applications received till 02 January 2016 is being processed.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


Thank you Amlan, Hope everyoe in this forum, gets their grants this week


----------



## arun32

There are members who lodged visa in November, and still did not had any CO contact or grants, previously GSM dates weere December 5, now got changed to January 2nd, so ideally they should have cleared all visa application , lodged before December 5th , then only thy could move to the next slot, they are not doing this, it doesnt make any sense


----------



## Cgarik

i was invited in 23 nov , which mentioned visa date of effect will be aug29,2015....its been 60 days since i lodged visa and as per EOI invitation i will only have six months if i get grant today...

i dont know whats going on.... these people are not responding back


----------



## saurabray

Experts, any guess about when I will get the grant? I lodged the visa application on January 13th, 2016.


----------



## Evan82

arun32 said:


> There are members who lodged visa in November, and still did not had any CO contact or grants, previously GSM dates weere December 5, now got changed to January 2nd, so ideally they should have cleared all visa application , lodged before December 5th , then only thy could move to the next slot, they are not doing this, it doesnt make any sense


I think they are not waiting to clear and grant all applications lodged before moving on to those lodged until 2nd Jan... Probably if a "lot" (they'll be deciding the threshold), they'll move on to the next batch... Some of the new batch might get cleared before those in the older batch, e.g. direct grants within days


----------



## wolfskin

rahulnair said:


> This week will be your week! All the best


Really .... PM me your postal address I will send you chocolates


----------



## Cgarik

arun32 said:


> There are members who lodged visa in November, and still did not had any CO contact or grants, previously GSM dates weere December 5, now got changed to January 2nd, so ideally they should have cleared all visa application , lodged before December 5th , then only thy could move to the next slot, they are not doing this, it doesnt make any sense


applied on 4 th no update mate


----------



## shrif

Cgarik said:


> applied on 4 th no update mate


applied on 24 Nov. and still waiting (489)


----------



## firsttimer

Hello Everyone,

We submitted all the documents and background check is also completed with my office.
Any idea how much time we still need to wait ?:juggle:
Any info is appreciated.
Thanks !


----------



## Evan82

DIBP closed for business in 45 minutes... so much for the shower of grants today... Maybe tomorrow..

DIBP, please answer our prayers...


----------



## arun32

Evan82 said:


> DIBP closed for business in 45 minutes... so much for the shower of grants today... Maybe tomorrow..
> 
> DIBP, please answer our prayers...


where are the grants Evan?


----------



## Evan82

arun32 said:


> where are the grants Evan?


:confused2:

Even though I walk through the valley wait for the Ausie dream, I will fear no CO request (nor a bad day with no grants), for all of you are with me and I with you. 

credits should go to: Psalm 23:4


----------



## rahulnair

wolfskin said:


> Really .... PM me your postal address I will send you chocolates




Ha ha ha! Your patience is really being tested in this process, isn't it? I remember your wait for the invite too... And now this! At the end of this process, you will be a much much patient soul and attain nirvana 

Take care mate!


----------



## qasimkhan123

any one got grant today for 189 visa type?


----------



## saurabray

what does this mean?


----------



## rahulnair

saurabray said:


> what does this mean?




It means - We don't know what's actually going on in DIBP and can only speculate


----------



## amar9780816870

Brothers need help
I have imported my file to my own immi account now I want to know is my agent able to see my file as well


----------



## rahulnair

amar9780816870 said:


> Brothers need help
> I have imported my file to my own immi account now I want to know is my agent able to see my file as well




Yes. Would advise you to not make any changes before consulting your agent


----------



## andreyx108b

amar9780816870 said:


> Brothers need help I have imported my file to my own immi account now I want to know is my agent able to see my file as well


I would advise to never do any actions on your applications without Agent's approval.


----------



## amar9780816870

amar9780816870 said:


> Brothers need help
> I have imported my file to my own immi account now I want to know is my agent able to see my file as well


Please reply brothers


----------



## sandipgp

amar9780816870 said:


> Please reply brothers


Yes he will be.


----------



## vikaschandra

saurabray said:


> Experts, any guess about when I will get the grant? I lodged the visa application on January 13th, 2016.



Saurab your grant is on the way only thing is we do not know where it is coming from and what mode of transportation it is using. Just hope that it is on an aircraft which can reach you soon and pray that it is not on a bullock cart or else you can imagine


----------



## sfahmed

ravian720 said:


> Passport scans for all of you
> Polio certificates for all of you
> Birth certificates for all of you.
> Matric fsc bachelor degrees for both of you.
> Assesment of main applicant.
> Employment letter payslips taxslips
> Form 80 for both wife n yourself
> Updated cv of main applicant
> Wife functional english proof
> Police certificates for both of you
> Medicals for all of you.
> 
> Are you added in whatsapp group for ppl from Pakistan ?
> 
> Pm me your whatsapp number if you arent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> ACS applied : 30/July/2015 | ACS +ve : 06/Aug/2015 | EOI 189/65 points : 07/Aug/2015 | Invitation : 07/Sept/2015 | Visa Lodged : 21/sept/2015 | Medicals : 28/Sept/2015 | Medical Deferred | CO Assign : 28/Oct/2015 Requested Additional documents PCC and Birth Certificates | Documents provided : 23/Nov/2015 | 2nd Medical Cleared : 30/Nov/2015 | Second CO contact : 30/12/2015 form 815 signed | Grant : ???









AOA

sorry i tried for PM but i guess its not working so please add me 03334040054


----------



## arun32

vikaschandra said:


> Saurab your grant is on the way only thing is we do not know where it is coming from and what mode of transportation it is using. Just hope that it is on an aircraft which can reach you soon and pray that it is not on a bullock cart or else you can imagine


Bravo Brothers, These jokes keep us alive and get going


----------



## Evan82

vikaschandra said:


> Saurab your grant is on the way only thing is we do not know where it is coming from and what mode of transportation it is using. Just hope that it is on an aircraft which can reach you soon and pray that it is not on a bullock cart or else you can imagine


5 stars for that....:cheer2:


----------



## justinponnachan35

Dear friends 

i need a help

while going through EA checklist it is mentioned that

*Registration certificate under the relevant licensing authority where applicable (e.g Phillipine regulations commission )*

1.What is it?

2. Does it required for an Instrument & control engineer who completed degree in india?

I completed Applied electronics and instrumentation (B tech ) in MG University kerala, India

Please reply


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

vikaschandra said:


> Saurab your grant is on the way only thing is we do not know where it is coming from and what mode of transportation it is using. Just hope that it is on an aircraft which can reach you soon and pray that it is not on a bullock cart or else you can imagine



 Good one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evan82

justinponnachan35 said:


> Dear friends
> 
> i need a help
> 
> while going through EA checklist it is mentioned that
> 
> *Registration certificate under the relevant licensing authority where applicable (e.g Phillipine regulations commission )*
> 
> 1.What is it?
> 
> 2. Does it required for an Instrument & control engineer who completed degree in india?
> 
> I completed Applied electronics and instrumentation (B tech ) in MG University kerala, India
> 
> Please reply


I'll try and answer this to my best.

1. This is specifically applicable if you are required to possess a license to practice in your occupation. In fact this is applicable to medical practitioners (doctors), pharmacists, registered nurse and lawyers (registered in the bar that is), in most cases and I have not seen Engineers requiring such certification. Just that EA want to be precise here, say in future biomedical engineers might need a license.

2. For instrumentation and control engineer, no license is required in Aus (unless you are into Australian Defense, in which case you need defense clearence and certification and is not specific to engineering but to all occupations in AUD). I think it should be the same in India

Edit: Oh I almost forgot, in Australia Civil Engineers in construction (structural engineers) need a license... I think...


----------



## justinponnachan35

Evan82 said:


> I'll try and answer this to my best.
> 
> 1. This is specifically applicable if you are required to possess a license to practice in your occupation. In fact this is applicable to medical practitioners (doctors), pharmacists, registered nurse and lawyers (registered in the bar that is), in most cases and I have not seen Engineers requiring such certification. Just that EA want to be precise here, say in future biomedical engineers might need a license.
> 
> 2. For instrumentation and control engineer, no license is required in Aus (unless you are into Australian Defense, in which case you need defense clearence and certification and is not specific to engineering but to all occupations in AUD). I think it should be the same in India
> 
> Edit: Oh I almost forgot, in Australia Civil Engineers in construction (structural engineers) need a license... I think...


Dear 

Thanks for your valuable answer


----------



## Evan82

justinponnachan35 said:


> Dear
> 
> Thanks for your valuable answer


no worries...

And just remembered, when we are in Australia, we need a "licensed electrician" to change a light bulb or change the smoke detector... If we do it by the rulebook that is... (one of those peculiar laws in Australia).
For us the important is that if we get electrocuted when changing a light bulb and end up in hospital we may not be eligible for medical insurance (unless you are a licensed electrcian).... weird isn't it.............


----------



## justinponnachan35

Evan82 said:


> no worries...
> 
> And just remembered, when we are in Australia, we need a "licensed electrician" to change a light bulb or change the smoke detector... If we do it by the rulebook that is... (one of those peculiar laws in Australia).
> For us the important is that if we get electrocuted when changing a light bulb and end up in hospital we may not be eligible for medical insurance (unless you are a licensed electrcian).... weird isn't it.............


 but for EA assessment if i didn't provide this registration certificate they will not reject my application .right ?


----------



## Evan82

justinponnachan35 said:


> but for EA assessment if i didn't provide this registration certificate they will not reject my application .right ?


Of course not...
Basically EA wants to make sure you have "practiced" your profession (in the capacity of an instrumentation & control eng.) legally. If you have no legal requirement to perform that, then you don't have none to present to EA and EA has non to ask for...


----------



## gaus

Not exactly relevant to this thread but there are some interesting things happening with new job codes opening up for regional migration while some were removed. Pass along the info and it may help others

Anzscosearch Newsletter


----------



## cutout33

Hey guys,

I got the grant today for me and my wife :cheer2:
I am planing to go live there permanently by the end of 2016. what happens if I had a baby while am not in Australia? please tell me about all the possible scenarios 

here is my timeline 

07 oct 2015 EOI submitted
23 oct 2015 invited 
27 oct 2015 visa lodged 
13 nov 2015 CO asked for form 80/medicals.
26 nov 2015 information provided 
===== long wait =====
01 feb 2016 visa grant!


----------



## Evan82

cutout33 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got the grant today for me and my wife :cheer2:
> I am planing to go live there permanently by the end of 2016. what happens if I had a baby while am not in Australia? please tell me about all the possible scenarios
> 
> here is my timeline
> 
> 07 oct 2015 EOI submitted
> 27 oct 2015 invited
> 13 nov 2015 CO asked for form 80/medicals.
> 26 nov 2015 information provided
> ===== long wait =====
> 01 feb 2016 visa grant!


Finally a grant... Best of luck buddies.
If you two have a child this year, then you have to apply a separate VISA for the infant. This would take time...
May I suggest you plan the baby delivary in Australia. The infant becomes an Australian citizen then and no more visas needed.


----------



## gaus

cutout33 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got the grant today for me and my wife :cheer2:
> I am planing to go live there permanently by the end of 2016. what happens if I had a baby while am not in Australia? please tell me about all the possible scenarios
> 
> here is my timeline
> 
> 07 oct 2015 EOI submitted
> 23 oct 2015 invited
> 27 oct 2015 visa lodged
> 13 nov 2015 CO asked for form 80/medicals.
> 26 nov 2015 information provided
> ===== long wait =====
> 01 feb 2016 visa grant!


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

cutout33 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got the grant today for me and my wife :cheer2:
> I am planing to go live there permanently by the end of 2016. what happens if I had a baby while am not in Australia? please tell me about all the possible scenarios
> 
> here is my timeline
> 
> 07 oct 2015 EOI submitted
> 23 oct 2015 invited
> 27 oct 2015 visa lodged
> 13 nov 2015 CO asked for form 80/medicals.
> 26 nov 2015 information provided
> ===== long wait =====
> 01 feb 2016 visa grant!



Congrats and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bibamundaa

usmansshaikh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got CO assigned on 28 May and asked me to submit PCC and Meds within 28 days. I replied and requested to put my case on hold as wife is pregnant. I also asked them to allow me to submit My Medical together with her medical as well as PCC at that time as well. I got the following response in which they allowed me to delay the case, however, the status in my IMMI Account is still information requested. Please let me know if this is okay or an on hold status should be there on application status.
> 
> "
> *Dear XXXXXXXXXX,
> 
> Thank you for your email advising of your change of circumstances.
> 
> You are correct that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection does not encourage pregnant applicants to undergo x-rays and we are happy to wait until XXXXX has given birth before completing her medical assessment. It is understandable if you wish to complete your medical assessment at the same time and we also request for you to provide evidence of applying for the Pakistan police clearance certificates after your baby is born.
> 
> Please also provide a Form 1022 and a copy of the baby’s birth certificate once they have been born.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> GSM Visa Processing Officer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Team,
> 
> With regard to the information requested in the email received from your kind office. Following information is requested for both my Wife and Myself(Primary Applicant)
> 
> 1) Medical Clearance
> 2) Police Clearance/Character Certificate
> 3) Polio Certificate.
> 
> I have attached polio certificates for both myself and my wife in this email.
> 
> Currently, my wife is in her third trimester of pregnancy and the expected date of delivery (EDD) as given by the concerned consultant/clinic is XXXXX( I have attached scanned copy of confirmation of the same from her consultant to this email as well).
> 
> I would like to request you to put my case on hold till such time as we do not want to risk conducting medicals for my wife until she is through with her pregnancy as recommended by your department as well.
> 
> I will submit all the remaining above information including medical clearance and Police Clearance/Character Certificate for both applicants as well as Form 1022 with change of circumstances notification as soon as possible after the birth of our first child.
> 
> Kindly allow the case to be put on hold and please let me know if any further action is required from my side on this including submission of any other documents or if it is okay to submit all the above information after the birth of our child.
> 
> Thank You.*




Hi Usman

I am in same boat as you were, I got first CO Contact today asking for medicals and PCC, However, my wife is pregnant . Please guide me how to notify CO to hold application until baby is born. Do I need to email them, and what email ID ? Also, do I need to upload form 1022 ?

Please advise.


----------



## Evan82

bibamundaa said:


> Hi Usman
> 
> I am in same boat as you were, I got first CO Contact today asking for medicals and PCC, However, my wife is pregnant . Please guide me how to notify CO to hold application until baby is born. Do I need to email them, and what email ID ? Also, do I need to upload form 1022 ?
> 
> Please advise.


Email asap to the emails [email protected] and [email protected] with a duly completed 1022 form and a medical report confirming pregnency. DIBP will put your case on hold until child is born.
Make sure you mention your TRN and other identification details in the email.


----------



## Umas

cutout33 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got the grant today for me and my wife :cheer2:
> I am planing to go live there permanently by the end of 2016. what happens if I had a baby while am not in Australia? please tell me about all the possible scenarios
> 
> here is my timeline
> 
> 07 oct 2015 EOI submitted
> 23 oct 2015 invited
> 27 oct 2015 visa lodged
> 13 nov 2015 CO asked for form 80/medicals.
> 26 nov 2015 information provided
> ===== long wait =====
> 01 feb 2016 visa grant!


Congrats dude .. all best for future


----------



## andreyx108b

cutout33 said:


> Hey guys, I got the grant today for me and my wife :cheer2: I am planing to go live there permanently by the end of 2016. what happens if I had a baby while am not in Australia? please tell me about all the possible scenarios  here is my timeline  07 oct 2015 EOI submitted 23 oct 2015 invited 27 oct 2015 visa lodged 13 nov 2015 CO asked for form 80/medicals. 26 nov 2015 information provided ===== long wait ===== 01 feb 2016 visa grant!


Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Vinvid

cutout33 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got the grant today for me and my wife :cheer2:
> I am planing to go live there permanently by the end of 2016. what happens if I had a baby while am not in Australia? please tell me about all the possible scenarios
> 
> here is my timeline
> 
> 07 oct 2015 EOI submitted
> 23 oct 2015 invited
> 27 oct 2015 visa lodged
> 13 nov 2015 CO asked for form 80/medicals.
> 26 nov 2015 information provided
> ===== long wait =====
> 01 feb 2016 visa grant!


Congrats !! & Enjoy !! ....cutout33 ...

Any employment verification ?...

Thanks
Vinvid


----------



## hassanhaayat

cutout33 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got the grant today for me and my wife :cheer2:
> I am planing to go live there permanently by the end of 2016. what happens if I had a baby while am not in Australia? please tell me about all the possible scenarios
> 
> here is my timeline
> 
> 07 oct 2015 EOI submitted
> 23 oct 2015 invited
> 27 oct 2015 visa lodged
> 13 nov 2015 CO asked for form 80/medicals.
> 26 nov 2015 information provided
> ===== long wait =====
> 01 feb 2016 visa grant!



Congrats Bro...... at last someone received ....
Best of luck for your future ...


----------



## Cgarik

rahulnair said:


> It means - We don't know what's actually going on in DIBP and can only speculate



It means all the files in 189, 190 489 will be allocated in these groups from jan2 for that month for processiing... and if there are any critical cases such as, age ending, ielts ending, or bridging visa exp and files reaching 90 day period all these will be allocated ahead of 190 group for that particular month and then they come to answering 190, 189 and others


every month: 

any critical cases - prior -2&1
190 prior- 3
189 prior -4


----------



## Cgarik

saurabray said:


> what does this mean?


It means all the files in 189, 190 489 will be allocated in these groups from jan2 for that month for processiing... and if there are any critical cases such as, age ending, ielts ending, or bridging visa exp and files reaching 90 day period all these will be allocated ahead of 190 group for that particular month and then they come to answering 190, 189 and others


every month:

any critical cases - prior -2&1
190 prior- 3
189 prior -4


----------



## sameerb

cutout33 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got the grant today for me and my wife :cheer2:
> I am planing to go live there permanently by the end of 2016. what happens if I had a baby while am not in Australia? please tell me about all the possible scenarios
> 
> here is my timeline
> 
> 07 oct 2015 EOI submitted
> 23 oct 2015 invited
> 27 oct 2015 visa lodged
> 13 nov 2015 CO asked for form 80/medicals.
> 26 nov 2015 information provided
> ===== long wait =====
> 01 feb 2016 visa grant!


CONGGRATULATIONSS!!!!!! :eyebrows:


----------



## indergreat

saurabray said:


> Experts, any guess about when I will get the grant? I lodged the visa application on January 13th, 2016.


It's sheer luck buddy, still there are applicants from July, Sep, Nov, Dec waiting, I myself lodged in Nov and waiting .... so nobody can tell exactly when you'll get it, just pray and hope for the best ...


----------



## indergreat

cutout33 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got the grant today for me and my wife :cheer2:
> I am planing to go live there permanently by the end of 2016. what happens if I had a baby while am not in Australia? please tell me about all the possible scenarios
> 
> here is my timeline
> 
> 07 oct 2015 EOI submitted
> 23 oct 2015 invited
> 27 oct 2015 visa lodged
> 13 nov 2015 CO asked for form 80/medicals.
> 26 nov 2015 information provided
> ===== long wait =====
> 01 feb 2016 visa grant!


Congratz buddy, it's so good to see a grant here on forum, hopefully many others to follow ... including me , all the best for future .....


----------



## bibamundaa

Evan82 said:


> Email asap to the emails [email protected] and [email protected] with a duly completed 1022 form and a medical report confirming pregnency. DIBP will put your case on hold until child is born.
> Make sure you mention your TRN and other identification details in the email.


Thanks Evan82 for prompt reply.
Then do dibp also allows to defer pcc too until baby's birth ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 3sh

cutout33 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got the grant today for me and my wife :cheer2:
> I am planing to go live there permanently by the end of 2016. what happens if I had a baby while am not in Australia? please tell me about all the possible scenarios
> 
> here is my timeline
> 
> 07 oct 2015 EOI submitted
> 23 oct 2015 invited
> 27 oct 2015 visa lodged
> 13 nov 2015 CO asked for form 80/medicals.
> 26 nov 2015 information provided
> ===== long wait =====
> 01 feb 2016 visa grant!


Congrats, brother. All the very best for your future.

As per your plan, you are planning to settle in Australia. If you have baby outside Australia, say in your home country, baby will have your home country's citizenship. You have to add new born as your dependent separately to your PR. This is what happened to one of my relative who is in Australia now. 

I have no idea about procedure. :noidea: Someone from this forum can help you with that....

So here is a simple answer I got from googling...

Link: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Life/Chil

Children born outside Australia to permanent resident parents will need to apply for and be granted a permanent visa to be able to enter and remain in Australia with their parents.

Most children born outside Australia to permanent resident parents will need to apply for a Child (subclass 101) visa.

All people who apply for a Child (subclass 101) visa, including applicants who are the children of permanent residents, must meet the eligibility requirements and pay the associated charges for the relevant visa.


----------



## Heywb

cutout33 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got the grant today for me and my wife :cheer2:
> I am planing to go live there permanently by the end of 2016. what happens if I had a baby while am not in Australia? please tell me about all the possible scenarios
> 
> here is my timeline
> 
> 07 oct 2015 EOI submitted
> 23 oct 2015 invited
> 27 oct 2015 visa lodged
> 13 nov 2015 CO asked for form 80/medicals.
> 26 nov 2015 information provided
> ===== long wait =====
> 01 feb 2016 visa grant!




Congratulations dear, Best of Luck for your future plans 

Your timelines are very similar to mine. Can you please share how much points you claimed overall and how much you have claimed for your work experiene.


----------



## Evan82

bibamundaa said:


> Thanks Evan82 for prompt reply.
> Then do dibp also allows to defer pcc too until baby's birth ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes they do...
Please make sure in the email to mention that you wish them differed until the baby is born (so not to make the IED fall too close). They allow PCC differed, no problem there.
After the baby is born, again email to the above email adderesses (both of them), with a 1022 (name and DoB and number of applicants mentioned: who knows you might end up with twins heh  ), Full birth certificate (original and translated) and the passport.
Baby will be added to application, no additional charge.


----------



## arun32

Cgarik said:


> It means all the files in 189, 190 489 will be allocated in these groups from jan2 for that month for processiing... and if there are any critical cases such as, age ending, ielts ending, or bridging visa exp and files reaching 90 day period all these will be allocated ahead of 190 group for that particular month and then they come to answering 190, 189 and others
> 
> 
> every month:
> 
> any critical cases - prior -2&1
> 190 prior- 3
> 189 prior -4


So ,cases lodged till Jan 2nd will be processed now right?


----------



## rahulnair

cutout33 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got the grant today for me and my wife :cheer2:
> I am planing to go live there permanently by the end of 2016. what happens if I had a baby while am not in Australia? please tell me about all the possible scenarios
> 
> here is my timeline
> 
> 07 oct 2015 EOI submitted
> 23 oct 2015 invited
> 27 oct 2015 visa lodged
> 13 nov 2015 CO asked for form 80/medicals.
> 26 nov 2015 information provided
> ===== long wait =====
> 01 feb 2016 visa grant!




Congratulations and all the best for the next steps


----------



## redspark123

cutout33 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got the grant today for me and my wife :cheer2:
> I am planing to go live there permanently by the end of 2016. what happens if I had a baby while am not in Australia? please tell me about all the possible scenarios
> 
> here is my timeline
> 
> 07 oct 2015 EOI submitted
> 23 oct 2015 invited
> 27 oct 2015 visa lodged
> 13 nov 2015 CO asked for form 80/medicals.
> 26 nov 2015 information provided
> ===== long wait =====
> 01 feb 2016 visa grant!


Congrats cutout33!!!My time line also same as you!!!So I got another hope!!
What is your job category?


23/10/2015 - Invited
28/10/2015 - Visa Applied
09/11/2015 - Co assigned Brisbane (Asked for PCC and Medical)
01/11/2015 - PCC
17/11/2015 - Health
19/11/2015 - Request Completed
XX/XX/2016 - Waiting.....................
Thanks again!


----------



## Ktoda

cutout33 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got the grant today for me and my wife :cheer2:
> I am planing to go live there permanently by the end of 2016. what happens if I had a baby while am not in Australia? please tell me about all the possible scenarios
> 
> here is my timeline
> 
> 07 oct 2015 EOI submitted
> 23 oct 2015 invited
> 27 oct 2015 visa lodged
> 13 nov 2015 CO asked for form 80/medicals.
> 26 nov 2015 information provided
> ===== long wait =====
> 01 feb 2016 visa grant!


Congratulations on getting your wings. All the best

Your timeline gave some rough estimate about my grant as I clicked on Information provided on 26-Dec-2016. So, I can expect it atleast by next month (ie 1st Mar 2016). But I am bit worried about my IED as how will it be


----------



## wolfskin

Congrats "cutout33 " ...
That at least give me a feeling someone is out there in that island. Hope more grants to follow soon ...


----------



## ravinain

Cgarik said:


> applied on 4 th no update mate


I've applied on 4th Dec and Co allocated on 15th Jan but after that no updates...


----------



## cutout33

Vinvid said:


> Congrats !! & Enjoy !! ....cutout33 ...
> 
> Any employment verification ?...
> 
> Thanks
> Vinvid


yes with a previous employer as my current employment is not included in ACS points


----------



## arun32

ravinain said:


> I've applied on 4th Dec and Co allocated on 15th Jan but after that no updates...


I have applied on 15th Dec, no CO assigned/contat:noidea:


----------



## Amlan

cutout33 said:


> yes with a previous employer as my current employment is not included in ACS points


How did you come to know about employment verification? Did you receive any mails or notification?

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Amlan

arun32 said:


> I have applied on 15th Dec, no CO assigned/contat:noidea:


Same boat/ship as yours. Applied 20, still no CO contact.

I guess employment verification or something like that is going on and that's why it's taking time. *not sure*

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## cutout33

Heywb said:


> Congratulations dear, Best of Luck for your future plans
> 
> Your timelines are very similar to mine. Can you please share how much points you claimed overall and how much you have claimed for your work experiene.


ACS credited me for 7 years for which I got 10 points. my overall points were 65.

good luck!


----------



## cutout33

redspark123 said:


> Congrats cutout33!!!My time line also same as you!!!So I got another hope!!
> What is your job category?
> 
> 
> 23/10/2015 - Invited
> 28/10/2015 - Visa Applied
> 09/11/2015 - Co assigned Brisbane (Asked for PCC and Medical)
> 01/11/2015 - PCC
> 17/11/2015 - Health
> 19/11/2015 - Request Completed
> XX/XX/2016 - Waiting.....................
> Thanks again!


261313 Software engineer


----------



## usmansshaikh

bibamundaa said:


> Hi Usman
> 
> I am in same boat as you were, I got first CO Contact today asking for medicals and PCC, However, my wife is pregnant . Please guide me how to notify CO to hold application until baby is born. Do I need to email them, and what email ID ? Also, do I need to upload form 1022 ?
> 
> Please advise.



Hi bro,

Email them at [email protected] and [email protected] that your wife is expecting and request to put the case on hold till such time the baby is born. I also requested them to put my medical and PCC on hold as it gives me a longer IED and they agreed to it. Mention your TRN number as well in the email subject as well as body


----------



## vikaschandra

cutout33 said:


> yes with a previous employer as my current employment is not included in ACS points


Congratulations cutout33.


----------



## bibamundaa

Evan82 said:


> Yes they do...
> Please make sure in the email to mention that you wish them differed until the baby is born (so not to make the IED fall too close). They allow PCC differed, no problem there.
> After the baby is born, again email to the above email adderesses (both of them), with a 1022 (name and DoB and number of applicants mentioned: who knows you might end up with twins heh  ), Full birth certificate (original and translated) and the passport.
> Baby will be added to application, no additional charge.


Much thanks evan82  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tt2

cutout33 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got the grant today for me and my wife :cheer2:
> I am planing to go live there permanently by the end of 2016. what happens if I had a baby while am not in Australia? please tell me about all the possible scenarios
> 
> here is my timeline
> 
> 07 oct 2015 EOI submitted
> 23 oct 2015 invited
> 27 oct 2015 visa lodged
> 13 nov 2015 CO asked for form 80/medicals.
> 26 nov 2015 information provided
> ===== long wait =====
> 01 feb 2016 visa grant!


Congratulations


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations |||*


||| Congratulations *cutout33* and All The Best with Next Steps |||






cutout33 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got the grant today for me and my wife :cheer2:
> I am planing to go live there permanently by the end of 2016. what happens if I had a baby while am not in Australia? please tell me about all the possible scenarios
> 
> here is my timeline
> 
> 07 oct 2015 EOI submitted
> 23 oct 2015 invited
> 27 oct 2015 visa lodged
> 13 nov 2015 CO asked for form 80/medicals.
> 26 nov 2015 information provided
> ===== long wait =====
> 01 feb 2016 visa grant!


----------



## ravi_sk

Hello
I filed my visa on 8th january 2016 and my CO was allotted on 20th january. 
CO asked to send my PCC and medicals. I sent the requested documents on 25th of this month and I haven't heard back from the CO after that.

1) He did not request me to send any other employment related documents and form 80. Does this mean that the CO is satisfied with my employment documents and I can get grant after this?

2)Will the CO go for any employment verification after this or will he request for form 80 and any other documents after this?

Fingers crossed about the outcome and I'd happy to hear to any advice.


----------



## Ktoda

ravi_sk said:


> Hello
> I filed my visa on 8th january 2016 and my CO was allotted on 20th january.
> CO asked to send my PCC and medicals. I sent the requested documents on 25th of this month and I haven't heard back from the CO after that.
> 
> 1) He did not request me to send any other employment related documents and form 80. Does this mean that the CO is satisfied with my employment documents and I can get grant after this?
> 
> 2)Will the CO go for any employment verification after this or will he request for form 80 and any other documents after this?
> 
> Fingers crossed about the outcome and I'd happy to hear to any advice.


Hi Ravi

We cant exactly say CO is satisfied and its up to him/her. But If I am in your situation, I would have uploaded Form-80 even they requested or not. Front loading this Form-80 is no harm and its your complete history from Birth, Schooling, Job and your character.

Hope you would have clicked on "Information Provided" button. As you replied to CO on 25th Jan 2016, you will get a reply from him after 6 weeks as per current trend. If you are lucky, you will get the reply very early in 2-3 weeks


----------



## ravi_sk

Ktoda said:


> Hi Ravi
> 
> We cant exactly say CO is satisfied and its up to him/her. But If I am in your situation, I would have uploaded Form-80 even they requested or not. Front loading this Form-80 is no harm and its your complete history from Birth, Schooling, Job and your character.
> 
> Hope you would have clicked on "Information Provided" button. As you replied to CO on 25th Jan 2016, you will get a reply from him after 6 weeks as per current trend. If you are lucky, you will get the reply very early in 2-3 weeks



Yes I clicked the Information Provided button. I will upload the Form 80 so that it won't cause any further delays.

Hope for a positive reply soon.


----------



## saurabray

*Guys, I am doing machine learning in this forum that will be able to predict how far is the grant date from today.*


----------



## deepalivg

Hi guys,
I need some help on Employment affidavit. I worked in a different city from where I am currently. My company would not provide employment reference. Now I need to make an affidavit. I am in Mumbai and my manager is in Bangalore. How to make affidavit in such cases as we both need to sign it.
Has anyone done such affidavits?


----------



## rahulnair

deepalivg said:


> Hi guys,
> I need some help on Employment affidavit. I worked in a different city from where I am currently. My company would not provide employment reference. Now I need to make an affidavit. I am in Mumbai and my manager is in Bangalore. How to make affidavit in such cases as we both need to sign it.
> Has anyone done such affidavits?




On a stat declaration, only the manager needs to sign. You wil have to get it notarized in Bangalore. Check if your manager or any friend can do that for you.


----------



## Vinvid

cutout33 said:


> yes with a previous employer as my current employment is not included in ACS points



Thanks !!.... also did you have any personal verification call ?


----------



## lahmstanley

Hey People! 
Just wanted to ask, what sort of documents do they ask for a dependent? Except the usual character,medical,and English assessments ?
Thanx for the info. 
Cheers.


----------



## niramin

*Need Help*

Can you help me please?
I am from Baroda, India. I am interested to apply for PR as accountant. I have completed my MBA in international Business from USA in 2010. I have on and off 5 years experience in accounting and other fields

what do i need to do initially

what is ur e-mail pls?

Thanks






viju_009 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> We have lodged our visa and in the PCC stage.
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and her address in the passport is Bangalore ( where nobody lives now. After wedding she has moved to Chennai with me)
> 
> Please advise if we have to first opt of re-issue of passport to change the address and spouse name and then apply for PCC
> 
> or
> 
> Apply for a PCC directly, If we apply for PCC directly should it be from the address mentioned in her passport or the present address in chennai.
> 
> 
> Kindly advise and share any of your experience w.r.t PCC.
> 
> My wife currently does not have any documentary evidence for her present address as the gas connection, the bills are in my name. We have a marriage certificate with us only.


----------



## rahulnair

niramin said:


> Can you help me please?
> 
> 
> I am from Baroda, India. I am interested to apply for PR as accountant. I have completed my MBA in international Business from USA in 2010. I have on and off 5 years experience in accounting and other fields
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do i need to do initially
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is ur e-mail pls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




1. Get your skills assessed from the appropriate assessment authority

2. File the EOI

3. Wait for invitation

4. Apply for visa

5. Get your PR


----------



## sriman

Hi,
I have lodged my visa on 9th Jan (189 subclass 261313)
Done with medicals before CO assigned.

CO assigned on 19th Jan.

Uploaded the requested docs on 27th Jan.

When can I expect the grant????

Experts please help me with tentative date.

Thanks
Sriman


----------



## andreyx108b

sriman said:


> Hi, I have lodged my visa on 9th Jan (189 subclass 261313) Done with medicals before CO assigned. CO assigned on 19th Jan. Uploaded the requested docs on 27th Jan. When can I expect the grant???? Experts please help me with tentative date. Thanks Sriman


2-12 weeks. Most likely around 35-65 days.


----------



## bansalch

Just submitted my last PCC (hopefully no more docs are requested)... Any idea how soon the grant should come now?

04 Sep 2015 - ACS applied
11 Sep 2015 - Received positive ACS assessment
23 Sep 2015 - India and Australia PCC completed
05 Nov 2015 - PTE A (90:90:90:90)
05 Nov 2015 - Submitted EOI with 70 points under 189
06 Nov 2015 - Invite
21 Sep 2015 - FBI PCC Mailed
28 Sep 2015 - FBI PCC Document delivered
12 Nov 2015 - Applied 189 Visa
23 Nov 2015 - CO contact for form 80
25 Nov 2015 - Medicals
09 Dec 2015 - Form 80 and medicals submitted
15 Jan 2016 - Second CO Contact for FBI PCC
15 Jan 2016 - FBI Confirmed receipt of application
18 Jan 2016 - CC charged for FBI
30 Jan 2016 - FBI PCC received
02 Feb 2016 - FBI PCC Submitted
xx xxx 2016 - Grant


----------



## Majician

andreyx108b said:


> 2-12 weeks. Most likely around 35-65 days.


Hi Andrey, 

One thing which is missing from the immi tracker is the request complete date, because I have been watching the trend closely and I am unable to find any model for grants.

Though I strongly believe that each case is unique and may require different approach/time to process, I strongly believe that to re-look on your file has seriously something to do with the request complete date.

The only time I called DIBP was last month and the guy just asked me dates and what was requested by the CO, and he asked me to be patient, and he specifically asked me about CO contact date and request complete date in addition to what was asked by the CO.

Don't you think if we have a tab for request complete date we will be in a better position to track applications?


----------



## andreyx108b

Majician said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> One thing which is missing from the immi tracker is the request complete date, because I have been watching the trend closely and I am unable to find any model for grants.
> 
> Though I strongly believe that each case is unique and may require different approach/time to process, I strongly believe that to re-look on your file has seriously something to do with the request complete date.
> 
> The only time I called DIBP was last month and the guy just asked me dates and what was requested by the CO, and he asked me to be patient, and he specifically asked me about CO contact date and request complete date in addition to what was asked by the CO.
> 
> Don't you think if we have a tab for request complete date we will be in a better position to track applications?


Thank for your message Majician. 

To be honest i can not agree on this. I'll explain why. 

I've been speaking with MARA agents about the 28 days review cycle (when i was waiting my grant and out of curiosity too) and that fact is that 28 days, indeed, start from the day CO has requested the info. Some people respond the very next day, while others however wait longer 15 days or more, CO will look at it, in an ideal situation on the 28th day. 

If you look at the trend (actually the trend will soon be shown as a report graph with stats - new version of the tracker is coming out soon) you will see, that in most cases COs respond within 45-90 days period, and a lot of cases (would not go into % now) are granted within 60 +/- 5 days mark. 

Adding the column is not difficult at all - but overloading other users with from somewhat irrelevant information is not a good idea. However, I hope to add the feature which would allow to view/hide columns, in such a case more columns can be added.


----------



## 3br4h!m

andreyx108b said:


> Thank for your message Majician.
> 
> To be honest i can not agree on this. I'll explain why.
> 
> I've been speaking with MARA agents about the 28 days review cycle (when i was waiting my grant and out of curiosity too) and that fact is that 28 days, indeed, start from the day CO has requested the info. Some people respond the very next day, while others however wait longer 15 days or more, CO will look at it, in an ideal situation on the 28th day.
> 
> If you look at the trend (actually the trend will soon be shown as a report graph with stats - new version of the tracker is coming out soon) you will see, that in most cases COs respond within 45-90 days period, and a lot of cases (would not go into % now) are granted within 60 +/- 5 days mark.
> 
> Adding the column is not difficult at all - but overloading other users with from somewhat irrelevant information is not a good idea. However, I hope to add the feature which would allow to view/hide columns, in such a case more columns can be added.


Good stats. 

60 days from request complete? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## electrified

Seems like visa grant became really slow now a days


----------



## sriman

andreyx108b said:


> 2-12 weeks. Most likely around 35-65 days.


Is there any way to speedup this process???? I have a project which is beginning at mid FEB & it is very important for me to be there is Australia. I dont have any other valid visa....


----------



## gauravbabs

Is there a turn around time post employment verification within which the case goes forward. As per my agent, its usually 3 weeks post verification that DIBP responds.

I filed sub-class 189 visa through agent on 14th July. CO requested additional documents (Form 80 and bank statement) on 10th sept 15 and were submitted by agent on 6th Oct 15. The verification was carried out via mail to HR. This mail was shared with my manager for input since he had provided reference. I have worked with only one company for over 9 years and have claimed maximum points for employment.

I tried searching on the forum but was unable to find any details. Would appreciate input on the query. Thanks.


----------



## bansalch

So far I haven't heard of a case where the CO has asked for the PCC documents even before they have conducted their other checks (employment etc). Should I take this a good sign that they asked for the only last PCC remaining on my application and now a result is just round the corner?

:confused2:


bansalch said:


> Just submitted my last PCC (hopefully no more docs are requested)... Any idea how soon the grant should come now?
> 
> 04 Sep 2015 - ACS applied
> 11 Sep 2015 - Received positive ACS assessment
> 23 Sep 2015 - India and Australia PCC completed
> 05 Nov 2015 - PTE A (90:90:90:90)
> 05 Nov 2015 - Submitted EOI with 70 points under 189
> 06 Nov 2015 - Invite
> 21 Sep 2015 - FBI PCC Mailed
> 28 Sep 2015 - FBI PCC Document delivered
> 12 Nov 2015 - Applied 189 Visa
> 23 Nov 2015 - CO contact for form 80
> 25 Nov 2015 - Medicals
> 09 Dec 2015 - Form 80 and medicals submitted
> 15 Jan 2016 - Second CO Contact for FBI PCC
> 15 Jan 2016 - FBI Confirmed receipt of application
> 18 Jan 2016 - CC charged for FBI
> 30 Jan 2016 - FBI PCC received
> 02 Feb 2016 - FBI PCC Submitted
> xx xxx 2016 - Grant


----------



## Evan82

bibamundaa said:


> Much thanks evan82
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sure buddy... No worries... Hope to hear double good news soon... (baby + grant)


----------



## doubletrouble

deepalivg said:


> Hi guys,
> I need some help on Employment affidavit. I worked in a different city from where I am currently. My company would not provide employment reference. Now I need to make an affidavit. I am in Mumbai and my manager is in Bangalore. How to make affidavit in such cases as we both need to sign it.
> Has anyone done such affidavits?





> DATE:
> 
> TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN​
> 
> FIRST PARA: NAME, COMPANY, DESIGNATION, DATES
> 
> SECOND PARA: LIST OF JOB RESPONSIBILITIES
> 
> THIRD PARA: PROJECT I WORKED ON, SUPERVISOR (IN MY CASE ONE WHO SIGNED WAS MY SUPERVISOR)
> 
> LAST PARA: This declaration was sworn and signed before me on this day _____ of ______ at __________.


I used one statutory declaration for one job reference. It was accepted by ACS. It was signed by my supervisor and beside his signature, I have mentioned his designation, official email address and cell #. I also attached the first and last salary slip of my job tenure, which was one of the three supporting documentary evidences for statutory declaration. Read the guidelines for applicant and you will know what to write in statutory declaration.

I used stamp paper of Rs. 50/= in Pakistan, you have to check in your country. Best place for discussion would be notary public office.

Regards,
J.M.


----------



## arun32

Hi Experts,

People who have lodged after me, has got CO assigned, but no one is looking into my case till now, its been 7 weeks since i lodge my visa application.

As everyone knows/says, this waiting is killing, Why I dint Get a CO assigned? , no progress in my application, I have submitted all docs+pcc+medicals+form 80+form 1221, dint know what to do ...


----------



## rahulnair

arun32 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who have lodged after me, has got CO assigned, but no one is looking into my case till now, its been 8 weeks since i lodge my visa application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As everyone knows/says, this waiting is killing, Why I dint Get a CO assigned? , no progress in my application, I have submitted all docs+pcc+medicals+form 80+form 1221, dint know what to do ...




Maybe you're being lined up for a direct grant!


----------



## arun32

rahulnair said:


> Maybe you're being lined up for a direct grant!


may be mate, what ever it is , i need progress:fingerscrossed:


----------



## saimails

Hi, 
In my case also the only document requested till date by CO was PCC for my wife who has applied for dependent visa with I being the main applicant. 
But it has been almost 3 months now after I submitted the PCC on 6th Nov, 2015. Haven't heard from the CO yet.


----------



## aussieby2016

Guys I need one help.....I had undergone my medicals on 23rd jan 2016 and today I received a message under 'view health assessment tab' stating the following:

"A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

Can anyone help or share their experience related to similar updates given by DIBP regarding health assessment? :juggle::juggle:


----------



## bansalch

Ouch! You are one of the few ones who need to contact Bupa to check what was wrong with your tests and what to do next. Most probably you will be required to visit a specialist for another check up. 




aussieby2016 said:


> Guys I need one help.....I had undergone my medicals on 23rd jan 2016 and today I received a message under 'view health assessment tab' stating the following:
> 
> "A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> Can anyone help or share their experience related to similar updates given by DIBP regarding health assessment? :juggle::juggle:


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

any grants today ?


----------



## Majician

delhi_ratnesh said:


> any grants today ?


No news till now, heard there would be shower in the month of Feb, not a single drop till now lol !!


----------



## saurabray

Hahaha, we celebrated 'Australia Day', 'Jeeten Day' and yesterday 'Cutout Day'. Lets see what day is today.


----------



## Evan82

aussieby2016 said:


> Guys I need one help.....I had undergone my medicals on 23rd jan 2016 and today I received a message under 'view health assessment tab' stating the following:
> 
> "A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> Can anyone help or share their experience related to similar updates given by DIBP regarding health assessment? :juggle::juggle:


Not much information given here to go with... Your case is not uncommon. Did the panel doctor mention something to you?


----------



## saurabray

*How to delete myself from this forum. I do not want to be attached and stay longer here. *


----------



## Evan82

saurabray said:


> *How to delete myself from this forum. I do not want to be attached and stay longer here. *


why the sudden fall of heart mate...


----------



## aussieby2016

Evan82 said:


> Not much information given here to go with... Your case is not uncommon. Did the panel doctor mention something to you?


nothing was shared as such with me.....


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

1) Due to oraganisational restructuring my business/employment entity name is changing from 'XXXX DEVELOPMENT PVT XX' to 'XXXX SERVICES PVT XX'. Do i need to inform DIBP about it ? 

2) Do we need to manually include timeline when replying to any post or any configuration can be done to automatically include it in the reply ?


Timeline
189 | 261313 | Age 35 years 25 points | IELTS L7,R7,W7,S7 10 points | CSE Engg Degree 15 points | ACS 15 points | EOI: submitted as 60 points Date of effect 05-Dec-2015 auto upgraded to 65 Points on 6-Jan-2016 | Invited: 08-JAN-2016 | Visa Lodged: 18-Jan-2016 | CO Contact - Waiting | PCC - XX-XXX-2016 | Medics - XX-XXX-2016 | Grant - XX-FEB-2016 | Travel - XX-XXX-XXXX


----------



## Pinpraxy

cutout33 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got the grant today for me and my wife :cheer2:
> I am planing to go live there permanently by the end of 2016. what happens if I had a baby while am not in Australia? please tell me about all the possible scenarios
> 
> here is my timeline
> 
> 07 oct 2015 EOI submitted
> 23 oct 2015 invited
> 27 oct 2015 visa lodged
> 13 nov 2015 CO asked for form 80/medicals.
> 26 nov 2015 information provided
> ===== long wait =====
> 01 feb 2016 visa grant!


Congrats ... all the best wishes for you and your family....


----------



## Evan82

aussieby2016 said:


> nothing was shared as such with me.....


Right then...
Once the CO examines your case, he/she will convey to you to provide more medical reports... For example, suppose the applicant had a case of Hepatitis or as such sometime back... The initial medical test does not account for this and does not check for the virus... Now when the report goes to the MO, if he/she feels that the virus should be checked, the applicant will get a message like what you get.
Usually, the panel doctor conveys this to you before the medical is sent.... Even though she forwards the medical as completed...


----------



## cozmopravesh

delhi_ratnesh said:


> 1) Due to oraganisational restructuring my business/employment entity name is changing from 'XXXX DEVELOPMENT PVT XX' to 'XXXX SERVICES PVT XX'. Do i need to inform DIBP about it ?
> 
> 2) Do we need to manually include timeline when replying to any post or any configuration can be done to automatically include it in the reply ?
> 
> 
> Timeline
> 189 | 261313 | Age 35 years 25 points | IELTS L7,R7,W7,S7 10 points | CSE Engg Degree 15 points | ACS 15 points | EOI: submitted as 60 points Date of effect 05-Dec-2015 auto upgraded to 65 Points on 6-Jan-2016 | Invited: 08-JAN-2016 | Visa Lodged: 18-Jan-2016 | CO Contact - Waiting | PCC - XX-XXX-2016 | Medics - XX-XXX-2016 | Grant - XX-FEB-2016 | Travel - XX-XXX-XXXX



1: Better to update DIBP by using "Update Us link"

2: Put your Timeline in your signature. Click on "Quick Link>>Edit Signature


----------



## cozmopravesh

It seems draught has hit the DIBP fields..... need to throw some water there guys


----------



## Majician

Has anybody called DIBP lately and received a legitimate response???


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

is this an effect of ZIKA


----------



## shrif

anyone report for grant today?


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

Dear Experts,
If I get a grant, any idea what would be my tentative IED ? need to take some decision based on that.


----------



## Evan82

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Dear Experts,
> If I get a grant, any idea what would be my tentative IED ? need to take some decision based on that.


Depends on your PCC and medical, whichever expires earliest. Both generally have validity of 1 year... So whichever expires earliest, that will be the IED. However, note that COs have deviated from this... Not sure why.


----------



## ketanp89

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Dear Experts,
> If I get a grant, any idea what would be my tentative IED ? need to take some decision based on that.


It will be based on dates of medicals or PCC whichever comes 1st....


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

Ok thanks. 
I appeared for medical tests on 30-Jan-2016 and will get PCC on 4-Feb-2016, so assuming my tentative IED will be 30-JAN-*2017*.


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

shrif said:


> anyone report for grant today?


could see 1 grant today.

My Immigration Tracker | visa tracker sc189


----------



## AusEducated

Got up this morning having a strong feeling that "Something" must have come today from DIBP.
Was right, Got a........................Information Requested mail after 4 months...WoW! 

My idiotic Agent had forgotten to tell me that I need to send my PTE scores via the Pearson website and not just upload it on the portal. 

Can anyone please let me know if the CO will look at the whole application and then ask for all the documents once? OR keep asking for documents as and when they encounter anything missing? 

Just to get an idea of this is the last request of just the start of them.


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

AusEducated said:


> Got up this morning having a strong feeling that "Something" must have come today from DIBP.
> Was right, Got a........................Information Requested mail after 4 months...WoW!
> 
> My idiotic Agent had forgotten to tell me that I need to send my PTE scores via the Pearson website and not just upload it on the portal.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know if the CO will look at the whole application and then ask for all the documents once? OR keep asking for documents as and when they encounter anything missing?
> 
> Just to get an idea of this is the last request of just the start of them.


looks like this was the last thing they wanted to be provided from your end. Best of luck. Will pray you get visa in a week !!!


----------



## 3br4h!m

Its 90th day today since visa submission date and I was expecting a GRANT, but instead ... just what I feared! 

I've been asked for USA and FBI clearance although I've never visited USA. All the companies that I have worked for as based in USA and I worked remotely. 

What should I do now? Has anyone been in a similar situation, what did you do?

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## AusEducated

Thankyou Ratnesh, but unfortunately from what I have read on the forum there have been 2nd and 3rd CO contacts as well. So no Idea. 
Hoping the best for everyone here


----------



## Evan82

AusEducated said:


> Got up this morning having a strong feeling that "Something" must have come today from DIBP.
> Was right, Got a........................Information Requested mail after 4 months...WoW!
> 
> My idiotic Agent had forgotten to tell me that I need to send my PTE scores via the Pearson website and not just upload it on the portal.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know if the CO will look at the whole application and then ask for all the documents once? OR keep asking for documents as and when they encounter anything missing?
> 
> Just to get an idea of this is the last request of just the start of them.


CO will have a look at your application in another 4-6 weeks best case. Anything missing, then again he'll issue another information request to you and wait another 4-6 before checking them again


----------



## wolfskin

AusEducated said:


> Got up this morning having a strong feeling that "Something" must have come today from DIBP.
> Was right, Got a........................Information Requested mail after 4 months...WoW!
> 
> My idiotic Agent had forgotten to tell me that I need to send my PTE scores via the Pearson website and not just upload it on the portal.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know if the CO will look at the whole application and then ask for all the documents once? OR keep asking for documents as and when they encounter anything missing?
> 
> Just to get an idea of this is the last request of just the start of them.


I was contacted by CO (light years back). But CO did not ask for PTE score card through Pearson website, which I uploaded in portal. Though CO requested some additional info. Now i am wondering the next request from CO could be same as yours and then I have to wait for few more light years


----------



## ravian720

aussieby2016 said:


> Guys I need one help.....I had undergone my medicals on 23rd jan 2016 and today I received a message under 'view health assessment tab' stating the following:
> 
> "A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> Can anyone help or share their experience related to similar updates given by DIBP regarding health assessment? :juggle::juggle:


For me my case was deferred for 2 months where i had to go for another chest xray as i had history of tb 12 yrs ago .... dw it ll get cleared hopefully if all is well inside 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## kunals86

*Got Grant Yesterday*

Finally, received most awaited grant letter on 1st Feb'16. 

May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!



Visa Subclass: 189
ANZSCO: Software Engineer - (ANZSCO 261313)
PTE: L7/R7.5/W6.7/S8.8 - 05-August-2015
Skill Assessment Outcome: 20-August-2015
EOI Submission: with 65 Points: 20-August-2015
Invited: 07-September 2015
PCC: 11-September-2015
Visa Applied: 12-September-2015
1st CO contact: 22-October-2015 (for Further employment evidences, Form 80 and PCC overseas)
2nd CO Contact: 7-December-2015 
Grant: 1st February-2016 :second:
IED: 22nd March-2016 lane:


----------



## ravian720

kunals86 said:


> Finally, received most awaited grant letter on 1st Feb'16.
> 
> May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ANZSCO: Software Engineer - (ANZSCO 261313)
> PTE: L7/R7.5/W6.7/S8.8 - 05-August-2015
> Skill Assessment Outcome: 20-August-2015
> EOI Submission: with 65 Points: 20-August-2015
> Invited: 07-September 2015
> PCC: 11-September-2015
> Visa Applied: 12-September-2015
> 1st CO contact: 22-October-2015 (for Further employment evidences, Form 80 and PCC overseas)
> 2nd CO Contact: 7-December-2015
> Grant: 1st February-2016 :second:
> IED: 22nd March-2016 lane:


Many congrats ... i would get some hope from you timelines  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Amlan

kunals86 said:


> Finally, received most awaited grant letter on 1st Feb'16.
> 
> May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ANZSCO: Software Engineer - (ANZSCO 261313)
> PTE: L7/R7.5/W6.7/S8.8 - 05-August-2015
> Skill Assessment Outcome: 20-August-2015
> EOI Submission: with 65 Points: 20-August-2015
> Invited: 07-September 2015
> PCC: 11-September-2015
> Visa Applied: 12-September-2015
> 1st CO contact: 22-October-2015 (for Further employment evidences, Form 80 and PCC overseas)
> 2nd CO Contact: 7-December-2015
> Grant: 1st February-2016 :second:
> IED: 22nd March-2016 lane:


Congratulations! Finally someone got the mail today! 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## deepgill

kunals86 said:


> Finally, received most awaited grant letter on 1st Feb'16.
> 
> May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ANZSCO: Software Engineer - (ANZSCO 261313)
> PTE: L7/R7.5/W6.7/S8.8 - 05-August-2015
> Skill Assessment Outcome: 20-August-2015
> EOI Submission: with 65 Points: 20-August-2015
> Invited: 07-September 2015
> PCC: 11-September-2015
> Visa Applied: 12-September-2015
> 1st CO contact: 22-October-2015 (for Further employment evidences, Form 80 and PCC overseas)
> 2nd CO Contact: 7-December-2015
> Grant: 1st February-2016 :second:
> IED: 22nd March-2016 lane:


Congratulations.. Kunals. Best wishes


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

kunals86 said:


> Finally, received most awaited grant letter on 1st Feb'16.
> 
> May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ANZSCO: Software Engineer - (ANZSCO 261313)
> PTE: L7/R7.5/W6.7/S8.8 - 05-August-2015
> Skill Assessment Outcome: 20-August-2015
> EOI Submission: with 65 Points: 20-August-2015
> Invited: 07-September 2015
> PCC: 11-September-2015
> Visa Applied: 12-September-2015
> 1st CO contact: 22-October-2015 (for Further employment evidences, Form 80 and PCC overseas)
> 2nd CO Contact: 7-December-2015
> Grant: 1st February-2016 :second:
> IED: 22nd March-2016 lane:



First of all cograts.

Curious to know what happened during _2nd CO Contact_


----------



## ketanp89

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Ok thanks.
> I appeared for medical tests on 30-Jan-2016 and will get PCC on 4-Feb-2016, so assuming my tentative IED will be 30-JAN-*2017*.



yes correct.


----------



## amyv

Congrats kunal, just curious to know why is your IED 22nd March? That gives you less than 2 months to enter.


----------



## wolfskin

kunals86 said:


> Finally, received most awaited grant letter on 1st Feb'16.
> 
> May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ANZSCO: Software Engineer - (ANZSCO 261313)
> PTE: L7/R7.5/W6.7/S8.8 - 05-August-2015
> Skill Assessment Outcome: 20-August-2015
> EOI Submission: with 65 Points: 20-August-2015
> Invited: 07-September 2015
> PCC: 11-September-2015
> Visa Applied: 12-September-2015
> 1st CO contact: 22-October-2015 (for Further employment evidences, Form 80 and PCC overseas)
> 2nd CO Contact: 7-December-2015
> Grant: 1st February-2016 :second:
> IED: 22nd March-2016 lane:


WoW !! Congratulations ... Best of luck ahead.

Could you please elaborate a bit about the 2nd CO contact.


----------



## andreyx108b

kunals86 said:


> Finally, received most awaited grant letter on 1st Feb'16. May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!! Visa Subclass: 189 ANZSCO: Software Engineer - (ANZSCO 261313) PTE: L7/R7.5/W6.7/S8.8 - 05-August-2015 Skill Assessment Outcome: 20-August-2015 EOI Submission: with 65 Points: 20-August-2015 Invited: 07-September 2015 PCC: 11-September-2015 Visa Applied: 12-September-2015 1st CO contact: 22-October-2015 (for Further employment evidences, Form 80 and PCC overseas) 2nd CO Contact: 7-December-2015 Grant: 1st February-2016 :second: IED: 22nd March-2016 lane:


Congrats!


----------



## Evan82

kunals86 said:


> Finally, received most awaited grant letter on 1st Feb'16.
> 
> May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ANZSCO: Software Engineer - (ANZSCO 261313)
> PTE: L7/R7.5/W6.7/S8.8 - 05-August-2015
> Skill Assessment Outcome: 20-August-2015
> EOI Submission: with 65 Points: 20-August-2015
> Invited: 07-September 2015
> PCC: 11-September-2015
> Visa Applied: 12-September-2015
> 1st CO contact: 22-October-2015 (for Further employment evidences, Form 80 and PCC overseas)
> 2nd CO Contact: 7-December-2015
> Grant: 1st February-2016 :second:
> IED: 22nd March-2016 lane:



Many congrats buddy...
May I ask why the short IED ?

Or is it your fly day and not the CO IED?


----------



## sameerb

kunals86 said:


> Finally, received most awaited grant letter on 1st Feb'16.
> 
> May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!



Congratulations!!! Bro:eyebrows:

& Thanks for the prayers 


Regards,
Sameer


----------



## kunals86

delhi_ratnesh said:


> First of all cograts.
> 
> Curious to know what happened during _2nd CO Contact_



2nd CO asked to get wife's Medical check & PCC, even she wasn't included in application.


----------



## kunals86

delhi_ratnesh said:


> First of all cograts.
> 
> Curious to know what happened during _2nd CO Contact_


They provided HAP-Id for the Wife's Med check.


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

kunals86 said:


> 2nd CO asked to get wife's Medical check & PCC, even she wasn't included in application.


Ok that explains it. 
Early IED is still a mystery and watiting to hear from you on that !!


----------



## AusEducated

Congratulations Kunal, wishing you and your family All the very best! 



kunals86 said:


> Finally, received most awaited grant letter on 1st Feb'16.
> 
> May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ANZSCO: Software Engineer - (ANZSCO 261313)
> PTE: L7/R7.5/W6.7/S8.8 - 05-August-2015
> Skill Assessment Outcome: 20-August-2015
> EOI Submission: with 65 Points: 20-August-2015
> Invited: 07-September 2015
> PCC: 11-September-2015
> Visa Applied: 12-September-2015
> 1st CO contact: 22-October-2015 (for Further employment evidences, Form 80 and PCC overseas)
> 2nd CO Contact: 7-December-2015
> Grant: 1st February-2016 :second:
> IED: 22nd March-2016 lane:


----------



## Evan82

DIBP does seem to be working fast enough... 1 (perceivable) grant per day...


----------



## andreyx108b

Evan82 said:


> DIBP does seem to be working fast enough... 1 (perceivable) grant per day...


They work as usual i would say, there are grants almost on each and every day on myimmitracker. We only see 5-10% of grants are reported online on a good day.


----------



## kunals86

kunals86 said:


> Finally, received most awaited grant letter on 1st Feb'16.
> 
> May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ANZSCO: Software Engineer - (ANZSCO 261313)
> PTE: L7/R7.5/W6.7/S8.8 - 05-August-2015
> Skill Assessment Outcome: 20-August-2015
> EOI Submission: with 65 Points: 20-August-2015
> Invited: 07-September 2015
> PCC: 11-September-2015
> Visa Applied: 12-September-2015
> 1st CO contact: 22-October-2015 (for Further employment evidences, Form 80 and PCC overseas)
> 2nd CO Contact: 7-December-2015
> Grant: 1st February-2016 :second:
> IED: 22nd Sept-2016 lane:





amyv said:


> Congrats kunal, just curious to know why is your IED 22nd March? That gives you less than 2 months to enter.


oops sorry for the typo.. 
IED: 22nd Sept'2016


----------



## amar9780816870

Brothers please tell me what does assessment in progress status means in immi account


----------



## tt2

kunals86 said:


> Finally, received most awaited grant letter on 1st Feb'16.
> 
> May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ANZSCO: Software Engineer - (ANZSCO 261313)
> PTE: L7/R7.5/W6.7/S8.8 - 05-August-2015
> Skill Assessment Outcome: 20-August-2015
> EOI Submission: with 65 Points: 20-August-2015
> Invited: 07-September 2015
> PCC: 11-September-2015
> Visa Applied: 12-September-2015
> 1st CO contact: 22-October-2015 (for Further employment evidences, Form 80 and PCC overseas)
> 2nd CO Contact: 7-December-2015
> Grant: 1st February-2016 :second:
> IED: 22nd March-2016 lane:


Congratulations


----------



## Evan82

kunals86 said:


> oops sorry for the typo..
> IED: 22nd Sept'2016


yeah, and don't freak us...


----------



## andreyx108b

amar9780816870 said:


> Brothers please tell me what does assessment in progress status means in immi account


Your case is being processed.


----------



## Majician

andreyx108b said:


> Your case is being processed.


However I got this status soon after I pressed information provided button and it has been in that state since around 2 months now


----------



## AusEducated

wolfskin said:


> I was contacted by CO (light years back). But CO did not ask for PTE score card through Pearson website, which I uploaded in portal. Though CO requested some additional info. Now i am wondering the next request from CO could be same as yours and then I have to wait for few more light years



I guess you should go ahead and send it through Pearson right away.
1. There is no harm in that.
2. It gets you well prepared.
We should learn from other "Agent's" Mistakes 

I am guessing as I had perfect score in PTE that could be a reason as I was claiming 20 points. Maybe that is why they wanted to double check. "MAYBE" has become the word of the day since I have filed for PR.


----------



## faty

AusEducated said:


> Got up this morning having a strong feeling that "Something" must have come today from DIBP.
> Was right, Got a........................Information Requested mail after 4 months...WoW!
> 
> My idiotic Agent had forgotten to tell me that I need to send my PTE scores via the Pearson website and not just upload it on the portal.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know if the CO will look at the whole application and then ask for all the documents once? OR keep asking for documents as and when they encounter anything missing?
> 
> Just to get an idea of this is the last request of just the start of them.


You have lodged your visa on 18th Jan, people on this forum have been waiting from september/october/Nov and some of them even before to receive grant. All you have got to do is be patient and consider your self lucky enough that at least something is happening with your application this soon. Many of them have no CO contacts even. Cheers and good luck


----------



## andreyx108b

Majician said:


> However I got this status soon after I pressed information provided button and it has been in that state since around 2 months now


I think its quite normal, my was in this status for about 60 days i think.


----------



## AusEducated

faty said:


> You have lodged your visa on 18th Jan, people on this forum have been waiting from september/october/Nov and some of them even before to receive grant. All you have got to do is be patient and consider your self lucky enough that at least something is happening with your application this soon. Many of them have no CO contacts even. Cheers and good luck


Hi Faty,

I guess you have read my timeline wrong.
I got invited on Sep 7th and applied on 8th Oct 2015. :confused2:
It has been 4 months that they have started looking at my file.
All the best to you as well.


----------



## andreyx108b

AusEducated said:


> I guess you should go ahead and send it through Pearson right away. 1. There is no harm in that. 2. It gets you well prepared. We should learn from other "Agent's" Mistakes  I am guessing as I had perfect score in PTE that could be a reason as I was claiming 20 points. Maybe that is why they wanted to double check. "MAYBE" has become the word of the day since I have filed for PR.


 Actually i would not blame agent too much, many agents are not used to PTE and simply do not know that it should be sent to DIBP online. Its learning curve for them too.


----------



## gaus

kunals86 said:


> Finally, received most awaited grant letter on 1st Feb'16.
> 
> May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ANZSCO: Software Engineer - (ANZSCO 261313)
> PTE: L7/R7.5/W6.7/S8.8 - 05-August-2015
> Skill Assessment Outcome: 20-August-2015
> EOI Submission: with 65 Points: 20-August-2015
> Invited: 07-September 2015
> PCC: 11-September-2015
> Visa Applied: 12-September-2015
> 1st CO contact: 22-October-2015 (for Further employment evidences, Form 80 and PCC overseas)
> 2nd CO Contact: 7-December-2015
> Grant: 1st February-2016 :second:
> IED: 22nd March-2016 lane:


Congratulations!!! All the best for the future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## arun32

andreyx108b said:


> Actually i would not blame agent too much, many agents are not used to PTE and simply do not know that it should be sent to DIBP online. Its learning curve for them too.


I logged to my pte to send the scores to DIBP, (reading previous posts , CO asking), I tried to send the scores after choosing DIBO and clicked next, nothing happend, then i checked view score reprot button, there my reports were already send to DIBP, on the day i got the results from PTE.

I think , i dont have to do anythig now


----------



## andreyx108b

arun32 said:


> I logged to my pte to send the scores to DIBP, (reading previous posts , CO asking), I tried to send the scores after choosing DIBO and clicked next, nothing happend, then i checked view score reprot button, there my reports were already send to DIBP, on the day i got the results from PTE. I think , i dont have to do anythig now


Did you send them the scores initially? 

You usually get an error message if you try to send it again.


----------



## arun32

I feel like completelyyyy left out from DIBP....

No one is looking at my case and the status is application received for the past 7 weeks, 

Why DIBP Why????

people get CO allocated days before and after me, but not me Why?

I know its sounds silly, but my worst fear is they might not interested in my case because they dont like my hairstyle, or my looks.....

Please grant me a visa before i come out with other innovative reasons like this....


----------



## andreyx108b

arun32 said:


> I feel like completelyyyy left out from DIBP.... No one is looking at my case and the status is application received for the past 7 weeks, Why DIBP Why???? people get CO allocated days before and after me, but not me Why? I know its sounds silly, but my worst fear is they might not interested in my case because they dont like my hairstyle, or my looks..... Please grant me a visa before i come out with other innovative reasons like this....


Why did you upload your photo in the first place!  now you worry about your hair style... 

Just kidding.


----------



## arun32

andreyx108b said:


> Did you send them the scores initially?
> 
> You usually get an error message if you try to send it again.


Hi Andrey,

No I dint, Its been send automatically...

I hae tried PTE 3 times, and all the scores were send to them, May be its because i Choose migration to Australia when i booked PTE dates


----------



## arun32

andreyx108b said:


> Why did you upload your photo in the first place!  now you worry about your hair style...
> 
> Just kidding.


You scared me,initially , before i complete the sentence


----------



## andreyx108b

arun32 said:


> Hi Andrey, No I dint, Its been send automatically... I hae tried PTE 3 times, and all the scores were send to them, May be its because i Choose migration to Australia when i booked PTE dates


I also choose the same when booking, but i had to actually send the score by selecting the Department of Immigration and Border Protection and cluck send button after the exam.


----------



## Amlan

Mine is similar. 6.5 weeks since application lodged and no CO contact/mail or anything.

Is it possible to find the earliest visa application date for which no CO has been allocated?



Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## ginni

arun32 said:


> I feel like completelyyyy left out from DIBP....
> 
> No one is looking at my case and the status is application received for the past 7 weeks,
> 
> Why DIBP Why????
> 
> people get CO allocated days before and after me, but not me Why?
> 
> I know its sounds silly, but my worst fear is they might not interested in my case because they dont like my hairstyle, or my looks.....
> 
> Please grant me a visa before i come out with other innovative reasons like this....


May be you get Direct Grant.......


----------



## Shashi_1978

andreyx108b said:


> Did you send them the scores initially?
> 
> You usually get an error message if you try to send it again.





andreyx108b said:


> Actually i would not blame agent too much, many agents are not used to PTE and simply do not know that it should be sent to DIBP online. Its learning curve for them too.


Hi Andrey/ arun,

While writing the PTE exam, i had requested the scores to be sent to DIBP. I also received the email stating below: 

--------------------------
As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.


Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications
--------------------------

Is this sufficient ??


----------



## rahulnair

kunals86 said:


> Finally, received most awaited grant letter on 1st Feb'16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: Software Engineer - (ANZSCO 261313)
> 
> 
> PTE: L7/R7.5/W6.7/S8.8 - 05-August-2015
> 
> 
> Skill Assessment Outcome: 20-August-2015
> 
> 
> EOI Submission: with 65 Points: 20-August-2015
> 
> 
> Invited: 07-September 2015
> 
> 
> PCC: 11-September-2015
> 
> 
> Visa Applied: 12-September-2015
> 
> 
> 1st CO contact: 22-October-2015 (for Further employment evidences, Form 80 and PCC overseas)
> 
> 
> 2nd CO Contact: 7-December-2015
> 
> 
> Grant: 1st February-2016 :second:
> 
> 
> IED: 22nd March-2016 lane:




Congratulations! All the best for the future!


----------



## arun32

Shashi_1978 said:


> Hi Andrey/ arun,
> 
> While writing the PTE exam, i had requested the scores to be sent to DIBP. I also received the email stating below:
> 
> --------------------------
> As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.
> 
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications
> --------------------------
> 
> Is this sufficient ??



Yes, I have also received similar email from PTE afer my exam results


----------



## Majician

andreyx108b said:


> I think its quite normal, my was in this status for about 60 days i think.


And then it changed to finalize? Please see my timeline and foresee when my case can be re-looked?


----------



## wolfskin

*Sorry out of topic!!!*

Feels like I am in a slaughter house. I can see that person coming toward my desk to ask me some useless questions, and later he will crack some underrated jokes and finally I may chock to death in passive smoking during his one of those thousand cups of tea in office. The situation is quite bad (bad is not the appropriate word though, but I have to respect the forum). Few guys around my cubical are desperately looking for a chance to talk to him. Just to feel their presence in front of him, you know what I mean. 
Couple of 10 years’ experience guys are begging for help in every day’s work. The worst part is if I offer them help within a few seconds they will make me feel that they already know the thing. So why the hell you were looking for help the question comes in my mind. I am tired of such unprofessional attitude here, where people are ranked based on favoritism instead of your caliber. This is the kind of situation I am in while waiting for the grant  
Now the million dollar question if I switch my job at this stage what are the possible cause of further grant delay. And BTW “he” is my manager (you guessed it right)


----------



## Amlan

wolfskin said:


> Feels like I am in a slaughter house. I can see that person coming toward my desk to ask me some useless questions, and later he will crack some underrated jokes and finally I may chock to death in passive smoking during his one of those thousand cups of tea in office. The situation is quite bad (bad is not the appropriate word though, but I have to respect the forum). Few guys around my cubical are desperately looking for a chance to talk to him. Just to feel their presence in front of him, you know what I mean.
> Couple of 10 years’ experience guys are begging for help in every day’s work. The worst part is if I offer them help within a few seconds they will make me feel that they already know the thing. So why the hell you were looking for help the question comes in my mind. I am tired of such unprofessional attitude here, where people are ranked based on favoritism instead of your caliber. This is the kind of situation I am in while waiting for the grant
> Now the million dollar question if I switch my job at this stage what are the possible cause of further grant delay. And BTW “he” is my manager (you guessed it right)


Don't switch now. Believe me, I too am in a similar situation at work and even though the thought of changing company does occur to me about 11 times a day, I resist the urge to do so. 

Just let the grant come in, everything else will fall in line.

Until then, we can only wait...wait..and then wait some more 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## arun32

Amlan said:


> Don't switch now. Believe me, I too am in a similar situation at work and even though the thought of changing company does occur to me about 11 times a day, I resist the urge to do so.
> 
> Just let the grant come in, everything else will fall in line.
> 
> Until then, we can only wait...wait..and then wait some more
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


Hi Both,

I can understand your situation very well....Dont losen your hope, Believe in God, he has many great plans for us...

I was in the same situation too...

Long story short, i have resigned, served my notice period and sitting at home and waiting for the grant, from yesterday...

Favoutisim, (is that a word :confused2 , is the key metric they look for ,I am diplomatic but not a fake person so I had to force myself, to be in the company from april(when she took over the team) and undergone a selftorture by going to office , now everything is over, got releving letter and am out of stress a lot of stress.

I have asked my agent to update my last working day details in my immiaccout, I dont think this will harm , because i have plans of moving to Aussy immediately after getting a visa, even choosed Feb 23 as my date to leave bangalore...

Mentioned about the date in Form 80 and Form 1221 as well

Now all the bad tings are over, and we all will get our visas soon, move to Australia and live Happily ever after....


----------



## wolfskin

Thanks "arun32" and "Amlan", hope things would be different on the other side of the coin once we get the grant, until then I can only be :frusty:


----------



## amar9780816870

Majician said:


> And then it changed to finalize? Please see my timeline and foresee when my case can be re-looked?


I am watching this status from last 90 days


----------



## civil189

How much does the medicals cost for each applicant?
What tests are conducted?
What is the procedure for medicals?
Regards



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

civil189 said:


> How much does the medicals cost for each applicant?
> What tests are conducted?
> What is the procedure for medicals?
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


varies from applicant to applicant but HIV, Blood and chest x-ray is there for all......


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

civil189 said:


> How much does the medicals cost for each applicant?
> What tests are conducted?
> What is the procedure for medicals?
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3800 for adult each
1800 for child

you need to generate hap id by clicking at arrange health examination in immi application and and take print of that to panel physician. search for authorised panel physician at immi website .


----------



## civil189

Does importing an account means that previous account( operated by agent) would become void or its just a duplicate count where both the persons can work without knowing each other's actions ?
Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sipoflifein

*Around 4 grants today 2 Feb*

Hi All,

There are few grants being reported in another thread of "Waiting for Visa 189/190 grants from GSM.Adelaide"

Looks like its moving, slowly but at-least progressing.


----------



## Jeevmis

Is it right that if in form 80 we do provide the details of our parents and siblings then we have to do their Police clearance as well even none of them are migrating with us ?

A big confusion !!

Please help....


----------



## sipoflifein

civil189 said:


> Does importing an account means that previous account( operated by agent) would become void or its just a duplicate count where both the persons can work without knowing each other's actions ?
> Regards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

It doesnt make original as VOID, but make sure you(imported) dont make any changes at any cost


----------



## itsme121ab

Jeevmis said:


> Is it right that if in form 80 we do provide the details of our parents and siblings then we have to do their Police clearance as well even none of them are migrating with us ?
> 
> A big confusion !!
> 
> Please help....


Don't think so.


----------



## saurabray

*Vertical Scope Inc who owns this website must have been lobbying the DIBP COs.    If everyone in this forum got their grants soon, then who the earthworm head will use this site? and how much does Vertical Scope earn from ads? *

*Looks like I need to leave this forum and rely on official DIBP phone numbers and email addresses.* :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:


----------



## ketanp89

Jeevmis said:


> Is it right that if in form 80 we do provide the details of our parents and siblings then we have to do their Police clearance as well even none of them are migrating with us ?
> 
> A big confusion !!
> 
> Please help....


PCC is required only for family members who are migrating along with you... it is not required for the non migrating family member...


----------



## saurabray

saurabray said:


> *Vertical Scope Inc who owns this website must have been lobbying the DIBP COs.    If everyone in this forum got their grants soon, then who the earthworm head will use this site? and how much does Vertical Scope earn from ads? *
> 
> *Looks like I need to leave this forum and rely on official DIBP phone numbers and email addresses.* :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:


*Be brave Pandu !*


----------



## saurabray

*Invitation*

*Dear New Forum Members,

You are hearty welcome into this forum if you want your 189 visa application be processed slowly and very slowly like a tortoise move. Also invitation to pregnant applicants and new born applicants. 

Otherwise if you want your application to be processed quickly, you are kindly advised not to hang around here.

Thanks,
On behalf of Delayed Hung Applicants
*


----------



## jelli-kallu

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).


Congratulations Jeetendra! I had missed this one!! And all the best for your future plans.


----------



## Jeevmis

Does Indian PCC from Australia takes too much time ?

And should we provide the last address as that of passport address to avoid delay..?

Please help...


----------



## happie2012

saurabray said:


> *Dear New Forum Members,
> 
> You are hearty welcome into this forum if you want your 189 visa application be processed slowly and very slowly like a tortoise move. Also invitation to pregnant applicants and new born applicants.
> 
> Otherwise if you want your application to be processed quickly, you are kindly advised not to hang around here.
> 
> Thanks,
> On behalf of Delayed Hung Applicants
> *


Hey, Dont give up hope mate! Getting a grant is like crossing just half the well. The remaining half we need to cross after landing there and getting a job. We have to have a lot of confidence and patience to go through this. Be positive buddy! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## OZboy123

Jeevmis said:


> Is it right that if in form 80 we do provide the details of our parents and siblings then we have to do their Police clearance as well even none of them are migrating with us ?
> 
> A big confusion !!
> 
> Please help....



No, Police clearance is not required for parents and siblings.


----------



## Vinvid

jelli-kallu said:


> Congratulations Jeetendra! I had missed this one!! And all the best for your future plans.



Hello jelli-kallu,

I see in your timelines , that you had received a call from Delhi high commission as part of verification...

How did it go ?

Thanks
Vinvid


----------



## Evan82

saurabray said:


> *Dear New Forum Members,
> 
> You are hearty welcome into this forum if you want your 189 visa application be processed slowly and very slowly like a tortoise move. Also invitation to pregnant applicants and new born applicants.
> 
> Otherwise if you want your application to be processed quickly, you are kindly advised not to hang around here.
> 
> Thanks,
> On behalf of Delayed Hung Applicants
> *


Hey saurabray, I had a friend (sometime back, quite sometime back in fact), who said getting hooked up with a girl is not so much as fun as the chase... 
The grant may not turn to be as much as fun as the waiting...


----------



## ozbound12

saurabray said:


> *Vertical Scope Inc who owns this website must have been lobbying the DIBP COs.    If everyone in this forum got their grants soon, then who the earthworm head will use this site? and how much does Vertical Scope earn from ads? *
> 
> *Looks like I need to leave this forum and rely on official DIBP phone numbers and email addresses.* :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:


Utter nonsense.


----------



## indergreat

kunals86 said:


> Finally, received most awaited grant letter on 1st Feb'16.
> 
> May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ANZSCO: Software Engineer - (ANZSCO 261313)
> PTE: L7/R7.5/W6.7/S8.8 - 05-August-2015
> Skill Assessment Outcome: 20-August-2015
> EOI Submission: with 65 Points: 20-August-2015
> Invited: 07-September 2015
> PCC: 11-September-2015
> Visa Applied: 12-September-2015
> 1st CO contact: 22-October-2015 (for Further employment evidences, Form 80 and PCC overseas)
> 2nd CO Contact: 7-December-2015
> Grant: 1st February-2016 :second:
> IED: 22nd March-2016 lane:


Congratz buddy .. best of luck for future ...


----------



## cozmopravesh

saurabray said:


> *Vertical Scope Inc who owns this website must have been lobbying the DIBP COs.    If everyone in this forum got their grants soon, then who the earthworm head will use this site? and how much does Vertical Scope earn from ads? *
> 
> *Looks like I need to leave this forum and rely on official DIBP phone numbers and email addresses.* :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:



You think too much .... you haven't even crossed a month since you lodged your VISA. A guy got his grant today and his visa lodge date was 30th July 2015 :eyebrows:


----------



## Kelschiao

After a long long wait since 2015 we finally received our grant emails today, 2 Feb 2016! 

I have a question though, in the grant letter it says: 
"You must make your first entry to Australia before 25 February 2016."

Is this a mistake?! do they only give people 3 weeks to get to Australia? :O 
we are in shock...

--------------
Visa lodged: 30 July 2015
CO contact: 13 Nov 2015
Visa grant: 2 Feb 2016


----------



## v.vasanth19

Was there any grants today? Feb 2

thanks
Vasanth


----------



## Ktoda

Kelschiao said:


> After a long long wait since 2015 we finally received our grant emails today, 2 Feb 2016!
> 
> I have a question though, in the grant letter it says:
> "You must make your first entry to Australia before 25 February 2016."
> 
> Is this a mistake?! do they only give people 3 weeks to get to Australia? :O
> we are in shock...
> 
> --------------
> Visa lodged: 30 July 2015
> CO contact: 13 Nov 2015
> Visa grant: 2 Feb 2016


Congratulations and Shock comes in this Way Kelschiao  

Your post make me worried even I will be in same situation as my PCC already expired and Medicals will expiry on Mar 2016 :| :|

Yes. you have to make the entry to AUS before 25 Feb 2016 as per their Grant notice. But I strongly suggest you to mail the DIBP and call them will there be any chance to extend the IED but I don't think it will go because in your notice if I am not wrong, they would have told * its not possible to change the IED*

Between are you Single / Married / Married with Children ???


----------



## rahulnair

Kelschiao said:


> After a long long wait since 2015 we finally received our grant emails today, 2 Feb 2016!
> 
> I have a question though, in the grant letter it says:
> "You must make your first entry to Australia before 25 February 2016."
> 
> Is this a mistake?! do they only give people 3 weeks to get to Australia? :O
> we are in shock...
> 
> --------------
> Visa lodged: 30 July 2015
> CO contact: 13 Nov 2015
> Visa grant: 2 Feb 2016




Congrats and all the best!


----------



## rahulraju2008

Ktoda said:


> Congratulations and Shock comes in this Way Kelschiao
> 
> Your post make me worried even I will be in same situation as my PCC already expired and Medicals will expiry on Mar 2016 :| :|
> 
> Yes. you have to make the entry to AUS before 25 Feb 2016 as per their Grant notice. But I strongly suggest you to mail the DIBP and call them will there be any chance to extend the IED but I don't think it will go because in your notice if I am not wrong, they would have told * its not possible to change the IED*
> 
> Between are you Single / Married / Married with Children ???


@Ktoda: You might get flight tickets as well with your grant email!!!    

@Kelschiao: Please keep us updated on what happens with your IED.


----------



## Kelschiao

Yes...it does say that it is not possible to change the IED...  But I will phone tomorrow and try my luck. It does not seem to be normal to give people such short notice.

We have applied for the two of us, no children. 





Ktoda said:


> Congratulations and Shock comes in this Way Kelschiao
> 
> Your post make me worried even I will be in same situation as my PCC already expired and Medicals will expiry on Mar 2016 :| :|
> 
> Yes. you have to make the entry to AUS before 25 Feb 2016 as per their Grant notice. But I strongly suggest you to mail the DIBP and call them will there be any chance to extend the IED but I don't think it will go because in your notice if I am not wrong, they would have told * its not possible to change the IED*
> 
> Between are you Single / Married / Married with Children ???


----------



## xehny

Received my Grant today (02.02.2016), Alhamdulillah.


----------



## sipoflifein

*Zika virus has entered Australia*

Hi All,

Just read and got to know Zika deadly virus which has no cure as now has entered Australia. 2 cases tested positive !!

Does it by any remote chance affect visa processing?


----------



## Amlan

Kelschiao said:


> After a long long wait since 2015 we finally received our grant emails today, 2 Feb 2016!
> 
> I have a question though, in the grant letter it says:
> "You must make your first entry to Australia before 25 February 2016."
> 
> Is this a mistake?! do they only give people 3 weeks to get to Australia? :O
> we are in shock...
> 
> --------------
> Visa lodged: 30 July 2015
> CO contact: 13 Nov 2015
> Visa grant: 2 Feb 2016


Congratulations!!! The IED is a shocker, though...

CO contacted you after 4 months of lodging visa application!!!  

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabray said:


> Vertical Scope Inc who owns this website must have been lobbying the DIBP COs.    If everyone in this forum got their grants soon, then who the earthworm head will use this site? and how much does Vertical Scope earn from ads? Looks like I need to leave this forum and rely on official DIBP phone numbers and email addresses. :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:


Strange message. Not sure if it meant to be funny...


----------



## Kelschiao

Thanks!

Oops, I skipped the first CO contact in mid September 2015. 




Amlan said:


> Congratulations!!! The IED is a shocker, though...
> 
> CO contacted you after 4 months of lodging visa application!!!
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## indergreat

Kelschiao said:


> After a long long wait since 2015 we finally received our grant emails today, 2 Feb 2016!
> 
> I have a question though, in the grant letter it says:
> "You must make your first entry to Australia before 25 February 2016."
> 
> Is this a mistake?! do they only give people 3 weeks to get to Australia? :O
> we are in shock...
> 
> --------------
> Visa lodged: 30 July 2015
> CO contact: 13 Nov 2015
> Visa grant: 2 Feb 2016





xehny said:


> Received my Grant today (02.02.2016), Alhamdulillah.


Congratz guys .... funny ways how DIBP work, one got grant in 7 months and the other in just 16 days ....  ... anyhow all the best for the future guys ...


----------



## vikaschandra

Kelschiao said:


> Yes...it does say that it is not possible to change the IED...  But I will phone tomorrow and try my luck. It does not seem to be normal to give people such short notice.
> 
> We have applied for the two of us, no children.


Congratulations Kelschiao. Did you get your medicals or PCC done in 2015 Feb well if yes then that might be the case of you getting the ied just 3 weeks apart from now. As you said give dibp a call and email the CO with regards to the IED extension hopefully it will work in your favor. 

Best wishes


----------



## vikaschandra

xehny said:


> Received my Grant today (02.02.2016), Alhamdulillah.



Congratulations xehny on getting the grant.


----------



## Kelschiao

Our PCC and medicals were all after Feb 2015...



vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Kelschiao. Did you get your medicals or PCC done in 2015 Feb well if yes then that might be the case of you getting the ied just 3 weeks apart from now. As you said give dibp a call and email the CO with regards to the IED extension hopefully it will work in your favor.
> 
> Best wishes


----------



## Ktoda

Kelschiao said:


> Yes...it does say that it is not possible to change the IED...  But I will phone tomorrow and try my luck. It does not seem to be normal to give people such short notice.
> 
> We have applied for the two of us, no children.


Positively, you will get favorable reply because I heard in this forum as same as in your situation. Even they too got the IED within 2 weeks of time and that guy has Kid which makes things worst. He replied / called DIBP as its really tough to make with-in 2 weeks gap and provide some more time and unfortunately he didn't get any reply in 1 week and he's having very less time. Then he decided to land AUS along with his spouse, Kid with higher cost flights  

The turning point is, after landing in AUS, he got reply from DIBP saying your IED is extended for an year.


----------



## Ktoda

xehny said:


> Received my Grant today (02.02.2016), Alhamdulillah.


Congratulations and all the best for your future steps.

Did you claim points for your work experience ??


----------



## xehny

Ktoda said:


> Congratulations and all the best for your future steps.
> 
> Did you claim points for your work experience ??


Thanks mate.
Yes, I did claim points for my work experience.


----------



## Ktoda

xehny said:


> Thanks mate.
> Yes, I did claim points for my work experience.


I feel you are super lucky guy to get the grant in 2 weeks span of time after lodging the visa by claiming points for your work.
Our folks are waiting here for months, quarters, half-years and one guy will touch 1 year after lodging his visa.. that guy is none other than *ktoda*. Its me


----------



## deepgill

Ktoda said:


> I feel you are super lucky guy to get the grant in 2 weeks span of time after lodging the visa by claiming points for your work.
> Our folks are waiting here for months, quarters, half-years and one guy will touch 1 year after lodging his visa.. that guy is none other than *ktoda*. Its me


Dear ktoda we have to wait but don't know how long. I can understand the agony of waiting. One day you will also get congratulatory massages. Enjoy your present with your family!! GOD bless you.


----------



## Ktoda

deepgill said:


> Dear ktoda we have to wait but don't know how long. I can understand the agony of waiting. One day you will also get congratulatory massages. Enjoy your present with your family!! GOD bless you.


Thank you Deep for all your kind words. 
Wish you all good luck for your grant


----------



## niramin

*I am New*

Hi
My name is Nirav Amin from India. I am interested for Australia PR in accouting. 

I have completed my MBA in International Business – in 2010 from USA. I have around 6 years of experience in accounting. I have not completed IETLS yet

Can I apply for Australia PR?? What are the documents i required? what first step i need to do please? Can i able to find job easily from India in Accounting, Australia and would it help me to get PR easily?

What is the exact process?

Please reply
Thanks
Nirav


----------



## xehny

Ktoda said:


> I feel you are super lucky guy to get the grant in 2 weeks span of time after lodging the visa by claiming points for your work.
> Our folks are waiting here for months, quarters, half-years and one guy will touch 1 year after lodging his visa.. that guy is none other than *ktoda*. Its me


I wish you luck with the grant, hope you get it soon.
In my case, I had 476 Visa and I traveled only once on that visa for 10 days only (Aug'2014).
Maybe that was the reason my application got processed in such a short time.
Also, I have uploaded all the docs upfront.


----------



## saurabray

xehny said:


> Received my Grant today (02.02.2016), Alhamdulillah.


Hi Xehny, Congratulations and few questions.

Were you an independent applicant or had dependents? Also were you the overseas graduate or solely from Pakistan? Did you claim any overseas work experience point claims if you had any?

I hope this will help us to determine some timeline of CO contact or direct grants because I am one of the January applicant.


----------



## xehny

saurabray said:


> Hi Xehny, Congratulations and few questions.
> 
> Were you an independent applicant or had dependents? Also were you the overseas graduate or solely from Pakistan? Did you claim any overseas work experience point claims if you had any?
> 
> I hope this will help us to determine some timeline of CO contact or direct grants because I am one of the January applicant.


Were you an independent applicant or had dependents?
Independent

were you the overseas graduate or solely from Pakistan?
I have MSc from UK (nothing from Australia as far as education is concerned)

Did you claim any overseas work experience point claims if you had any?
Claimed work experience from UK and Pakistan only. Never worked in Australia.

Hope it helps.


----------



## saurabray

niramin said:


> Hi
> My name is Nirav Amin from India. I am interested for Australia PR in accouting.
> 
> I have completed my MBA in International Business – in 2010 from USA. I have around 6 years of experience in accounting. I have not completed IETLS yet
> 
> Can I apply for Australia PR?? What are the documents i required? what first step i need to do please? Can i able to find job easily from India in Accounting, Australia and would it help me to get PR easily?
> 
> What is the exact process?
> 
> Please reply
> Thanks
> Nirav



Hi Niramin, this thread is for the visa applicants. 
The following are the steps:
1. Assess your skills with the suitable code first -> So first of all search and navigate to the skills assessment thread.
2. Apply the EOI -> Then after skills assessment, search this 'Submitting EOI' thread.
3. After you got invited from EOI, come to this forum for applying the visa.


----------



## saurabray

xehny said:


> Were you an independent applicant or had dependents?
> Independent
> 
> were you the overseas graduate or solely from Pakistan?
> I have MSc from UK (nothing from Australia as far as education is concerned)
> 
> Did you claim any overseas work experience point claims if you had any?
> Claimed work experience from UK and Pakistan only. Never worked in Australia.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Definitely, Thanks a lot and congrats again.


----------



## gaus

Kelschiao said:


> After a long long wait since 2015 we finally received our grant emails today, 2 Feb 2016!
> 
> I have a question though, in the grant letter it says:
> "You must make your first entry to Australia before 25 February 2016."
> 
> Is this a mistake?! do they only give people 3 weeks to get to Australia? :O
> we are in shock...
> 
> --------------
> Visa lodged: 30 July 2015
> CO contact: 13 Nov 2015
> Visa grant: 2 Feb 2016


Hearty Congratulations!!! All the best for the way ahead!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## hassanhaayat

xehny said:


> Received my Grant today (02.02.2016), Alhamdulillah.





Congrats........ 
MashALLAH that is very Quick ....


----------



## gaus

xehny said:


> Received my Grant today (02.02.2016), Alhamdulillah.


Congratulations!!! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## niramin

xehny said:


> I wish you luck with the grant, hope you get it soon.
> In my case, I had 476 Visa and I traveled only once on that visa for 10 days only (Aug'2014).
> Maybe that was the reason my application got processed in such a short time.
> Also, I have uploaded all the docs upfront.


How do u claim ur points? what documents did u submit? r u accountant?


----------



## xehny

niramin said:


> How do u claim ur points? what documents did u submit? r u accountant?


I'm a Network Engineer (Code: 263111)
I submitted my experience letters, a few pay slips, offer letter etc.


----------



## fernandezjairus

Congrats to all those who got the grants today


----------



## sameerb

xehny said:


> I'm a Network Engineer (Code: 263111)
> I submitted my experience letters, a few pay slips, offer letter etc.


WoW Xehny,

What a rapid progress. Congratulations!!!!

Now hurry up go to Australia and share the job market experience for 263111. 


Regards,
Sameer


----------



## niramin

xehny said:


> I'm a Network Engineer (Code: 263111)
> I submitted my experience letters, a few pay slips, offer letter etc.


Hi I don;t have payslips. can i produce as cash payslips in old dates? I have only experience letters


----------



## xehny

sameerberlas said:


> WoW Xehny,
> 
> What a rapid progress. Congratulations!!!!
> 
> Now hurry up go to Australia and share the job market experience for 263111.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


Hi Sameer,

Thanks 
I intend to move in few months. Good luck to you too.


----------



## xehny

niramin said:


> Hi I don;t have payslips. can i produce as cash payslips in old dates? I have only experience letters


Even I didn't show any bank statement for my pay.
I believe cash payslips should do the trick for you. I'd suggest to have them on company's letter head maybe? Get color copies of them, get them attested and then upload.
Hope it helps.


----------



## itsmejai

Hi Friends,

I have a query. Initially I got invite for 190. I proceeded with it and created ImmiAccount with the respective mail id. But the visa fee is not paid and application is not yet submitted.
But, today I got invite for 189. Can I proceed creating new immiaccount for this 189 visa.?

Any suggestion?

Thanks in advance!!!!

Regards,
Jai

===================
189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
11/07/2015 -- IELTS (Proficient)
18/09/2015 -- EOI 189 Submitted (60 points)
08/11/2015 -- EOI 190 Submitted (65 Points)
26/11/2015 -- Invitation(NSW SS)
04/12/2015 -- Applied for Nomination
19/01/2016 -- Application approved
29/01/2016 -- PCC done
02/02/2016 -- Invited for 189


----------



## sipoflifein

itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a query. Initially I got invite for 190. I proceeded with it and created ImmiAccount with the respective mail id. But the visa fee is not paid and application is not yet submitted.
> But, today I got invite for 189. Can I proceed creating new immiaccount for this 189 visa.?
> 
> Any suggestion?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Jai
> 
> ===================
> 189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 11/07/2015 -- IELTS (Proficient)
> 18/09/2015 -- EOI 189 Submitted (60 points)
> 08/11/2015 -- EOI 190 Submitted (65 Points)
> 26/11/2015 -- Invitation(NSW SS)
> 04/12/2015 -- Applied for Nomination
> 19/01/2016 -- Application approved
> 29/01/2016 -- PCC done
> 02/02/2016 -- Invited for 189


Yes you can apply for 189, in fact no need to create a new IMMI account, within the same u created you can apply for 189 also.
Good luck


----------



## Majician

Guys anybody called DIBP recently about application status???


----------



## sameerb

Dear Guys,

While my VISA application under assessment, CO allocated and all documents uploaded. I will be visiting my home country soon for annual vacation. What time is it appropriate to inform them about this travel.

1) Before travel.
2) During my stay there.
3) After coming back to current country of residence.

Also, are we suppose to update about our travels once we are granted visa but have plenty of time before we move to Australia?

Regards,


----------



## andreyx108b

sameerberlas said:


> Dear Guys, While my VISA application under assessment, CO allocated and all documents uploaded. I will be visiting my home country soon for annual vacation. What time is it appropriate to inform them about this travel. 1) Before travel. 2) During my stay there. 3) After coming back to current country of residence. Also, are we suppose to update about our travels once we are granted visa but have plenty of time before we move to Australia? Regards,


 Normally no, but a few members here notify DIBP of all movements, even it is a vacation.

Also depends, on how long you going for...


----------



## sameerb

andreyx108b said:


> Normally no, but a few members here notify DIBP of all movements, even it is a vacation.
> 
> Also depends, on how long you going for...


THankyou for answering bro,

You mean even before grant, its not necessary to update my traveling information?


Regards,
Sameer


----------



## Kelschiao

Hi,

Can anyone share their experience when they first entered Australia to validate their visa? 
Will we get our visa right at the airport with the customs officers or will we have to go some where after we have been allowed to enter? 

Thanks for the help!

-----------------------


----------



## yasmeenaaa

I really bored from waiting


----------



## electrified

seems like GSM Adld really slow in processing.


----------



## OZboy123

Kelschiao said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone share their experience when they first entered Australia to validate their visa?
> Will we get our visa right at the airport with the customs officers or will we have to go some where after we have been allowed to enter?
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> -----------------------


You just have to give immi officer your passport at the counter, officer will verify it, take your picture, put entry stamp and thats it. 
It will take less than a minute.


----------



## wolfskin

and finally.... Unexpected error occurred..after you login to immi account click the reference number . Thanks dibp


----------



## sandipgp

wolfskin said:


> and finally.... Unexpected error occurred..after you login to immi account click the reference number . Thanks dibp


Did you get your grant?


----------



## wolfskin

sandipgp said:


> Did you get your grant?


No  , I just can't check my application status . That's what I do every morning. 
Thanks for asking though.


----------



## rameezsh1

wolfskin said:


> and finally.... Unexpected error occurred..after you login to immi account click the reference number . Thanks dibp


I cant access my account either.


----------



## wolfskin

That means they are running :GRANT" job. And grant is on the way for everyone


----------



## kenji1903

i have a question on the visa application form, I answered the following for my son under "Child custody details" section:

1- Is this family member a child under 18 years of age? *Yes*
2- Is this child in the primary applicant's care and legal custody? *Yes*
3- Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child? *No*
4- Are there any legal impediments to this child's travel? *No*

For 3) Should I have answered '*Yes*' and include my wife's name as well? 

Will there be any implications at the immigration if my wife brings my son to OZ without my presence?


----------



## wolfskin

kenji1903 said:


> i have a question on the visa application form, I answered the following for my son under "Child custody details" section:
> 
> 1- Is this family member a child under 18 years of age? *Yes*
> 2- Is this child in the primary applicant's care and legal custody? *Yes*
> 3- Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child? *No*


No is just fine for answer to question 3. I have done same.


----------



## saurabray

I have found that most people who do not even know about this forum and applied through agents just get the grant in a go of a month time or two. And here in this forum, all the folks hanging around since months to get their grants and presenting their depth of wait, worries and pain all the time. WTF(Wednesday Thursday Friday) grants is going on? or our members likely to get the grants by WTF? Lots of people are getting grants much faster these days according to a secondary agent office as I visited yesterday.


----------



## saurabray

*Grants on the way*

My research: Grants should be on the way, there is no need to worry by speculation of only few active members of our forum who belong to most of the ICT / Software and application programmers category code. See only in January 2016, 4800 people were invited and this forum thread hardly moves by 2-5 pages per day, so where are they? :boxing: :boxing: :boxing: :boxing:


----------



## Majician

wolfskin said:


> No is just fine for answer to question 3. I have done same.


Hi wolfskin,

Your timelime are pretty much similar to mine, but your docs upload date, what is that? Because it is after the CO Contact, is that a mistake?


----------



## rahulnair

saurabray said:


> My research: Grants should be on the way, there is no need to worry by speculation of only few active members of our forum who belong to most of the ICT / Software and application programmers category code. See only in January 2016, 4800 people were invited and this forum thread hardly moves by 2-5 pages per day, so where are they? :boxing: :boxing: :boxing: :boxing:




Dude - please chill. You are pretty close to spamming the thread


----------



## 3br4h!m

rahulnair said:


> Dude - please chill. You are pretty close to spamming the thread


Yep. +1


----------



## ankit_smart

My friend in management accountant category got his grant in just 17 days.
Date of lodging of visa - 15 Jan
Date of grant received - 2 Feb.

I have also logded my visa on 15 Jan but in accountant category. I wonder when will I receive my grant or Co contact.


----------



## Evan82

ankit_smart said:


> My friend in management accountant category got his grant in just 17 days.
> Date of lodging of visa - 15 Jan
> Date of grant received - 2 Feb.
> 
> I have also logded my visa on 15 Jan but in accountant category. I wonder when will I receive my grant or Co contact.


I was assured by a friend who happens to be an agent that there is no such thing as getting grants sooner based on occupation category....
Now I am rethinking that "fact" (so no longer a fact for me but a hypothesis)...


----------



## cozmopravesh

It seems DIBP taking revenge of 0-3 loss in T20 Aus v/s Ind ...... so the grants have dried out for Indians.


----------



## ravian720

Evan82 said:


> I was assured by a friend who happens to be an agent that there is no such thing as getting grants sooner based on occupation category....
> Now I am rethinking that "fact" (so no longer a fact for me but a hypothesis)...


It is lucky draw based..once the case is finalized... they only want to bring lucky ppl in australia 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ravian720

cozmopravesh said:


> It seems DIBP taking revenge of 0-3 loss in T20 Aus v/s Ind ...... so the grants have dried out for Indians.


Not doing any favor to Pakistanis too

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## KrithiAussie

I am new to this forum officially, unofficially been watching this thread for the past two months atleast every two hours. Joining the club of long waiting queue. I am waiting for grant from Adelaide. Called DIBP and they said a weird SLA, 28 days from CO contact. They said 28 days for u to upload and the same 28 days is applicable for CO as well. Has anyone heard of this SLA?

By the way its now 35 days now after CO contact anyways.  

-----------------------------
IELTS - BAND 7
EOI - 9-Oct-2015
Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
CO Contact - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
-----
------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
CO Contact - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
Grant - ??????
IED - ??????


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulnair said:


> Dude - please chill. You are pretty close to spamming the thread


+1...


----------



## vikaschandra

sameerberlas said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> While my VISA application under assessment, CO allocated and all documents uploaded. I will be visiting my home country soon for annual vacation. What time is it appropriate to inform them about this travel.
> 
> 1) Before travel.
> 2) During my stay there.
> 3) After coming back to current country of residence.
> 
> Also, are we suppose to update about our travels once we are granted visa but have plenty of time before we move to Australia?
> 
> Regards,


Sameer if the travel is for less than 14 days it would not be required but if the temporary address changes for more than 14 days tou would need to inform the CO with online form 929. Check the form at below link

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/929.pdf


----------



## Umas

KrithiAussie said:


> I am new to this forum officially, unofficially been watching this thread for the past two months atleast every two hours. Joining the club of long waiting queue. I am waiting for grant from Adelaide. Called DIBP and they said a weird SLA, 28 days from CO contact. They said 28 days for u to upload and the same 28 days is applicable for CO as well. Has anyone heard of this SLA?
> 
> By the way its now 35 days now after CO contact anyways.
> 
> -----------------------------
> IELTS - BAND 7
> EOI - 9-Oct-2015
> Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
> CO Contact - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
> -----
> ------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
> Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
> CO Contact - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
> Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
> Grant - ??????
> IED - ??????


welcome to the forum Kirthi ... 

Did they mean ... CO will have 28 days to look into the new documents uploaded after RC?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## ravian720

KrithiAussie said:


> I am new to this forum officially, unofficially been watching this thread for the past two months atleast every two hours. Joining the club of long waiting queue. I am waiting for grant from Adelaide. Called DIBP and they said a weird SLA, 28 days from CO contact. They said 28 days for u to upload and the same 28 days is applicable for CO as well. Has anyone heard of this SLA?
> 
> By the way its now 35 days now after CO contact anyways.
> 
> -----------------------------
> IELTS - BAND 7
> EOI - 9-Oct-2015
> Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
> CO Contact - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
> -----
> ------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
> Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
> CO Contact - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
> Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
> Grant - ??????
> IED - ??????


It is 28 working days .. weekends excluded ... as per my case history of CO contacts .. first was 40 days and other 37 days.. so stay hopeful in next 5 working days .... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## naveedahmed1983

KrithiAussie said:


> I am new to this forum officially, unofficially been watching this thread for the past two months atleast every two hours. Joining the club of long waiting queue. I am waiting for grant from Adelaide. Called DIBP and they said a weird SLA, 28 days from CO contact. They said 28 days for u to upload and the same 28 days is applicable for CO as well. Has anyone heard of this SLA?
> 
> By the way its now 35 days now after CO contact anyways.
> 
> -----------------------------
> IELTS - BAND 7
> EOI - 9-Oct-2015
> Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
> CO Contact - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
> -----
> ------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
> Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
> CO Contact - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
> Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
> Grant - ??????
> IED - ??????


Can you be more elaborative about the call? also what number did you called?


----------



## wolfskin

Majician said:


> Hi wolfskin,
> 
> Your timelime are pretty much similar to mine, but your docs upload date, what is that? Because it is after the CO Contact, is that a mistake?


Even I am confused what is that . Actually the wait is slowly erasing my memory . Corrected that though. Thanks


----------



## Ktoda

Hi Folks

Today morning when I woke up checked my mails as usually and I got one mail which I thought it will be "expat forum" mails by default. But its from GSM Allocated mail asking some more information. The CO replied my PCC is expired however it can be extended upto May 2016 and requested whether it is ok or not because I want to travel with my baby as well. With in a hour I replied its ok and clicked on "Information Provided" button.

Lastly CO Contacted on 24-Dec-2015 and got a reply on 03-Feb-2016. So in this calculation I expect reply from CO on 12-Mar-2016 :| :|


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

*Form 16 Attestation*

Does form 16 need to be attested ?


----------



## Ktoda

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Does form 16 need to be attested ?


Assuming Attestation means "Getting Certified"
Not Required


----------



## sipoflifein

Ktoda said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Today morning when I woke up checked my mails as usually and I got one mail which I thought it will be "expat forum" mails by default. But its from GSM Allocated mail asking some more information. The CO replied my PCC is expired however it can be extended upto May 2016 and requested whether it is ok or not because I want to travel with my baby as well. With in a hour I replied its ok and clicked on "Information Provided" button.
> 
> Lastly CO Contacted on 24-Dec-2015 and got a reply on 03-Feb-2016. So in this calculation I expect reply from CO on 12-Mar-2016 :| :|


Hi Ktoda,

I hope your calculation is right and get your next CO max by that time.
But in my case my last CO contacted me on 22 Dec and after that no response yet :confused2:


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

Ktoda said:


> Assuming Attestation means "Getting Certified"
> Not Required


Yes. Ok thanks Ktoda !!


----------



## happie2012

Anyone who is lucky today? :eyebrows:


----------



## Ktoda

sipoflifein said:


> Hi Ktoda,
> 
> I hope your calculation is right and get your next CO max by that time.
> But in my case my last CO contacted me on 22 Dec and after that no response yet :confused2:


Then you are on the way to get the golden mail  in the upcoming days instead of asking some more information


----------



## sipoflifein

Ktoda said:


> Then you are on the way to get the golden mail  in the upcoming days instead of asking some more information


If that happens(grant) by this weekend I owe a treat to u : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 3br4h!m

How does the golde mail look like, can someone post a screenshot hiding sensitive info?


----------



## deepgill

Ktoda said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Today morning when I woke up checked my mails as usually and I got one mail which I thought it will be "expat forum" mails by default. But its from GSM Allocated mail asking some more information. The CO replied my PCC is expired however it can be extended upto May 2016 and requested whether it is ok or not because I want to travel with my baby as well. With in a hour I replied its ok and clicked on "Information Provided" button.
> 
> Lastly CO Contacted on 24-Dec-2015 and got a reply on 03-Feb-2016. So in this calculation I expect reply from CO on 12-Mar-2016 :| :|


Ktoda if you see my signature my 2nd Co sent a request for auzi pcc (Complete disclosure) on 30 nov but my agent sent him standard disclosure. On 3 dec once again co sent a mail to my agent for complete disclosure.So, Co have contacted 2 times within 2-- 3 days. I don't know how they work


----------



## Ktoda

3br4h!m said:


> How does the golde mail look like, can someone post a screenshot hiding sensitive info?


Golden mail looks like pdf with golden letters of grant notice in simple


----------



## vikaschandra

saurabray said:


> I have found that most people who do not even know about this forum and applied through agents just get the grant in a go of a month time or two. And here in this forum, all the folks hanging around since months to get their grants and presenting their depth of wait, worries and pain all the time. WTF(Wednesday Thursday Friday) grants is going on? or our members likely to get the grants by WTF? Lots of people are getting grants much faster these days according to a secondary agent office as I visited yesterday.


Saurab their are people on this forum who started their PR process with the help of colleagues here on the forum went through the entire process and some have even got grant within couple of weeks after visa lodge without help of agent. 

Jokes apart but You should stop mocking as this would not help and no fruitful information is coming from your side at any point. 

I presume you would be the first one to leave the forum after getting the grant. Relax things will fall in place


----------



## gd2015

Ktoda said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Today morning when I woke up checked my mails as usually and I got one mail which I thought it will be "expat forum" mails by default. But its from GSM Allocated mail asking some more information. The CO replied my PCC is expired however it can be extended upto May 2016 and requested whether it is ok or not because I want to travel with my baby as well. With in a hour I replied its ok and clicked on "Information Provided" button.
> 
> Lastly CO Contacted on 24-Dec-2015 and got a reply on 03-Feb-2016. So in this calculation I expect reply from CO on 12-Mar-2016 :| :|


Hi Ktoda
My CO allocation happened on 22nd Dec 2015 and I provided information on 27th Dec. After reading your post I am wondering if they are going to look into my file anytime soon.


----------



## AusEducated

sipoflifein said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just read and got to know Zika deadly virus which has no cure as now has entered Australia. 2 cases tested positive !!
> 
> Does it by any remote chance affect visa processing?


What I love about your post is that, how focused we are over here!!

When the obvious concern should have been, Will it be safe to travel to Australia now? or What is the government steps on this?

We are concerned about the Visa process 
I am in the same boat as you so no offense meant. 

I really do not think that if Zika has reached Australian shores they will add on the medical requirement for those already done with the step or seal off the borders for 'Skilled' Immigrants.


----------



## Ktoda

deepgill said:


> Ktoda if you see my signature my 2nd Co sent a request for auzi pcc (Complete disclosure) on 30 nov but my agent sent him standard disclosure. On 3 dec once again co sent a mail to my agent for complete disclosure.So, Co have contacted 2 times within 2-- 3 days. I don't know how they work


Deep

I am actually waiting to hear from you for a long time why the CO asked 2 times for AUS PCC. I hope while applying in AFP link or site, there might be option to select "Standard or Complete", in that selection it might have made difference and that's why CO asked you to get COMPLETE disclosure. 

True.. but lets see when CO reply in my case


----------



## deepgill

Ktoda said:


> Deep
> 
> I am actually waiting to hear from you for a long time why the CO asked 2 times for AUS PCC. I hope while applying in AFP link or site, there might be option to select "Standard or Complete", in that selection it might have made difference and that's why CO asked you to get COMPLETE disclosure.
> 
> True.. but lets see when CO reply in my case


Ktoda while applying AFP there are options 33 and 35 but my agent didn't inform us that which PCC are required standard or complete ,So all this happened. 
Now we don't want another Co' s allocation just want our GOLDEN Mail.


----------



## Ktoda

sipoflifein said:


> If that happens(grant) by this weekend I owe a treat to u : :fingerscrossed:


Thank you  and your wish comes true
Even though clicking on "Like" button for your post, its not functioning. Might be a bug for like button


----------



## antogx

gd2015 said:


> Hi Ktoda
> My CO allocation happened on 22nd Dec 2015 and I provided information on 27th Dec. After reading your post I am wondering if they are going to look into my file anytime soon.


you will get response before 8th Feb. as I have noticed in so many cases that "CO response in six weeks once "Information provided" or "Request completed".


----------



## Umas

antogx said:


> you will get response before 8th Feb. as I have noticed in so many cases that "CO response in six weeks once "Information provided" or "Request completed".


Hi ..

Did u mean within 6 weeks of RC complete ...?

Thanks
Umas


----------



## Cgarik

Amlan said:


> Congratulations!!! The IED is a shocker, though...
> 
> CO contacted you after 4 months of lodging visa application!!!
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


when the eoi granted it mentions the visa effect date.. ideally that will the visa effect date once grant is stamped and you need to make entry before that..

i have eoi visa effect date august 2015.. am still waiting for grant.. hopefully i will get atleast 5 months


----------



## fernandezjairus

No grants today???


----------



## kenji1903

wolfskin said:


> No is just fine for answer to question 3. I have done same.


thanks mate, i was worried that since i am the sole guardian for my son, i'm just afraid that there might be an issue passing immigration without my presence if my wife travels with him in future


----------



## sameerb

vikaschandra said:


> Sameer if the travel is for less than 14 days it would not be required but if the temporary address changes for more than 14 days tou would need to inform the CO with online form 929. Check the form at below link
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/929.pdf


Thankyou bro, will do as my travel will be for more than 14 days.


----------



## gd2015

antogx said:


> you will get response before 8th Feb. as I have noticed in so many cases that "CO response in six weeks once "Information provided" or "Request completed".


Yes I am also hoping the same. I completed 6 weeks since CO request yesterday. WIll complete 6 weeks since "request complete" in next 3-4 days.


----------



## gd2015

Umas said:


> Hi ..
> 
> Did u mean within 6 weeks of RC complete ...?
> 
> Thanks
> Umas


Well generally it is 6-8 weeks after CO allocation. But someone reported on the forum that he/she called DIBP and the operator replied that they will look into the file 6 weeks after 'request complete'. 
so it might be either of them. Not really sure.


----------



## janiva

*Company Name Change*

Hi Friends,

I have lodged my 189 PR visa application on 07-Dec-2015, got the CO allocation on 18-Dec. I could not complete the information request, as I am still waiting for my spouse's Japan PCC. I have informed the same by email to CO as well.

Could you please clarify my below query:

1. In my offer letter (payslips as well), my company name is mentioned as "ABC India Private Limited". But, while filling the application form (starting from ACS, EOI and Visa), I have given my company name as the expansion of ABC. I have just realised this after my company name has changed from "ABC India Private Limited" to "ABC Business Service Private Limited" from this month onwards.

Is this a big mistake? Could someone tell me how should I act now? Shall I send email to CO?

Kindly advise.


----------



## sipoflifein

gd2015 said:


> Yes I am also hoping the same. I completed 6 weeks since CO request yesterday. WIll complete 6 weeks since "request complete" in next 3-4 days.


Hi,

Not to discourage you, there were 5 days holiday inbetween 24 Dec to present day.
So am not sure if these holiday makes us to expect 1 week delay in CO contact.

Am also in the same boat as you.

PS: I got the 4 days holiday details in auto reply mail from CO when i mailed my PCC to my CO on 4th Jan. 5th day holiday is 26th Australia day


----------



## captainm

Hi everybody,

a quick question, when I want to apply for Australian PCC, there are two options. one with fingerprint and another without fingerprint. Which one should I choose for 189 visa?

thanks


----------



## gd2015

sipoflifein said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not to discourage you, there were 5 days holiday inbetween 24 Dec to present day.
> So am not sure if these holiday makes us to expect 1 week delay in CO contact.
> 
> Am also in the same boat as you.
> 
> PS: I got the 4 days holiday details in auto reply mail from CO when i mailed my PCC to my CO on 4th Jan. 5th day holiday is 26th Australia day


Yes we need to accomodate those holidays. I am expecting them to come back on my application around mid feb. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sipoflifein

gd2015 said:


> Yes we need to accomodate those holidays. I am expecting them to come back on my application around mid feb. :fingerscrossed:


Cheers Lets ray: we both hear good news in the same week.


----------



## KrithiAussie

Thanks for the great hope that you have given. My spouse says, forget about the Visa and concentrate on something else 

-----------------------------
IELTS - BAND 7
EOI - 9-Oct-2015
Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
CO Contact - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
-----
------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
CO Contact - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
Grant - ??????
IED - ??????


----------



## Majician

KrithiAussie said:


> Thanks for the great hope that you have given. My spouse says, forget about the Visa and concentrate on something else
> 
> -----------------------------
> IELTS - BAND 7
> EOI - 9-Oct-2015
> Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
> CO Contact - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
> -----
> ------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
> Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
> CO Contact - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
> Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
> Grant - ??????
> IED - ??????


Is your CO from Adelaide or Brisbane??


----------



## KrithiAussie

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Can you be more elaborative about the call? also what number did you called?


The number that was there in the GSM allocated mail for Offshore. An operator picked and then was routed to another person, where she asked the last CO contact date and then she said, its another 28 days from the CO end to look at the case. Please wait!


----------



## KrithiAussie

Majician said:


> Is your CO from Adelaide or Brisbane??


Adelaide...


----------



## KrithiAussie

ravian720 said:


> It is 28 working days .. weekends excluded ... as per my case history of CO contacts .. first was 40 days and other 37 days.. so stay hopeful in next 5 working days ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Thanks for the great hope that you have given. My spouse says, forget about the Visa and concentrate on something else 

-----------------------------
IELTS - BAND 7
EOI - 9-Oct-2015
Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
CO Contact - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
-----
------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
CO Contact - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
Grant - ??????
IED - ??????


----------



## OZboy123

captainm said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> a quick question, when I want to apply for Australian PCC, there are two options. one with fingerprint and another without fingerprint. Which one should I choose for 189 visa?
> 
> thanks


The one without fingerprint shall be selected.


----------



## lifeline

Visa granted 

10/11/2015 - 189 EOI Submitted with 70 points.
23/11/2015 - Invited - Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Analyst Programmer - 261311
23/11/2015 - Applied for visa
07/12/2015- CO contact asking for the CV and Birth Certificate
11/12/2015 - Completed the request; Assessment in progress
Grant - 03/02/2016


----------



## xehny

lifeline said:


> Visa granted
> 
> 10/11/2015 - 189 EOI Submitted with 70 points.
> 23/11/2015 - Invited - Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Analyst Programmer - 261311
> 23/11/2015 - Applied for visa
> 07/12/2015- CO contact asking for the CV and Birth Certificate
> 11/12/2015 - Completed the request; Assessment in progress
> Grant - 03/02/2016


Congrats mate!


----------



## Majician

lifeline said:


> Visa granted
> 
> 10/11/2015 - 189 EOI Submitted with 70 points.
> 23/11/2015 - Invited - Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Analyst Programmer - 261311
> 23/11/2015 - Applied for visa
> 07/12/2015- CO contact asking for the CV and Birth Certificate
> 11/12/2015 - Completed the request; Assessment in progress
> Grant - 03/02/2016


Hi lifeline, Congrats !!! was it Adelaide or Brisbane???


----------



## sandipgp

lifeline said:


> Visa granted
> 
> 10/11/2015 - 189 EOI Submitted with 70 points.
> 23/11/2015 - Invited - Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Analyst Programmer - 261311
> 23/11/2015 - Applied for visa
> 07/12/2015- CO contact asking for the CV and Birth Certificate
> 11/12/2015 - Completed the request; Assessment in progress
> Grant - 03/02/2016


Congratulations...

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## janiva

*Company Name Change*

Hi Friends,

Could you please provide your thoughts. Thanks in advance.



janiva said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 PR visa application on 07-Dec-2015, got the CO allocation on 18-Dec. I could not complete the information request, as I am still waiting for my spouse's Japan PCC. I have informed the same by email to CO as well.
> 
> Could you please clarify my below query:
> 
> 1. In my offer letter (payslips as well), my company name is mentioned as "ABC India Private Limited". But, while filling the application form (starting from ACS, EOI and Visa), I have given my company name as the expansion of ABC. I have just realised this after my company name has changed from "ABC India Private Limited" to "ABC Business Service Private Limited" from this month onwards.
> 
> Is this a big mistake? Could someone tell me how should I act now? Shall I send email to CO?
> 
> Kindly advise.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Ktoda said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Today morning when I woke up checked my mails as usually and I got one mail which I thought it will be "expat forum" mails by default. But its from GSM Allocated mail asking some more information. The CO replied my PCC is expired however it can be extended upto May 2016 and requested whether it is ok or not because I want to travel with my baby as well. With in a hour I replied its ok and clicked on "Information Provided" button.
> 
> Lastly CO Contacted on 24-Dec-2015 and got a reply on 03-Feb-2016. So in this calculation I expect reply from CO on 12-Mar-2016 :| :|


ktoda i hope they will contact you before that date 


i will kill my self to understand how are they working 
my last co contacted 16/12 and nothing since that date


----------



## yasmeenaaa

sandipgp said:


> Congratulations...
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


so thats mean they started contacting the people who were contacted by co in december right?


----------



## sandipgp

yasmeenaaa said:


> so thats mean they started contacting the people who were contacted by co in december right?


Looks like that..but difficult.to conclude anything. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## indergreat

lifeline said:


> Visa granted
> 
> 10/11/2015 - 189 EOI Submitted with 70 points.
> 23/11/2015 - Invited - Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Analyst Programmer - 261311
> 23/11/2015 - Applied for visa
> 07/12/2015- CO contact asking for the CV and Birth Certificate
> 11/12/2015 - Completed the request; Assessment in progress
> Grant - 03/02/2016


congratz mate ... best of luck for future buddy ...


----------



## sandipgp

indergreat said:


> congratz mate ... best of luck for future buddy ...


I dont see many grant from my role code 261312.. is there any priority at that level as well.

Thanks
Sandip

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ktoda

yasmeenaaa said:


> ktoda i hope they will contact you before that date
> 
> 
> i will kill my self to understand how are they working
> my last co contacted 16/12 and nothing since that date


May be.. But my most challenging things are slowly erupting in my mind how to travel with my kid who is 3 months old now and checking all the tips.

While travelling many ppl suggesting to bring a baby seater in the plane instead of carrying the baby in lap while its also helpful moving from Airport to Home & Vice Versa

Coming to your case, you might be getting a grant soon instead of asking information


----------



## lifeline

Majician said:


> Hi lifeline, Congrats !!! was it Adelaide or Brisbane???


Adelaide


----------



## sandipgp

Ktoda said:


> May be.. But my most challenging things are slowly erupting in my mind how to travel with my kid who is 3 months old now and checking all the tips.
> 
> While travelling many ppl suggesting to bring a baby seater in the plane instead of carrying the baby in lap while its also helpful moving from Airport to Home & Vice Versa
> 
> Coming to your case, you might be getting a grant soon instead of asking information


Just send them a mail to extend the IED and travel later.


----------



## Ktoda

janiva said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 PR visa application on 07-Dec-2015, got the CO allocation on 18-Dec. I could not complete the information request, as I am still waiting for my spouse's Japan PCC. I have informed the same by email to CO as well.
> 
> Could you please clarify my below query:
> 
> 1. In my offer letter (payslips as well), my company name is mentioned as "ABC India Private Limited". But, while filling the application form (starting from ACS, EOI and Visa), I have given my company name as the expansion of ABC. I have just realised this after my company name has changed from "ABC India Private Limited" to "ABC Business Service Private Limited" from this month onwards.
> 
> Is this a big mistake? Could someone tell me how should I act now? Shall I send email to CO?
> 
> Kindly advise.


Hi, 
You can update the CO conveying with a letter duly signed from the company HR stating the company name has been changed from "A" to "B" and thus employees who worked / working until so and so date will have older names in their payslips, offer letters, etc and after that date, the company name will be reflected with new name

This letter you have to upload in your Immi Account. You have to click on "Update us" section and mention the incorrect and correct ones with your supporting attachments


----------



## andreyx108b

yasmeenaaa said:


> so thats mean they started contacting the people who were contacted by co in december right?


Beginning of December i think, 1st week or so.


----------



## andreyx108b

sandipgp said:


> I dont see many grant from my role code 261312.. is there any priority at that level as well. Thanks Sandip Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


No.


----------



## gaus

lifeline said:


> Visa granted
> 
> 10/11/2015 - 189 EOI Submitted with 70 points.
> 23/11/2015 - Invited - Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Analyst Programmer - 261311
> 23/11/2015 - Applied for visa
> 07/12/2015- CO contact asking for the CV and Birth Certificate
> 11/12/2015 - Completed the request; Assessment in progress
> Grant - 03/02/2016


Congratulations!!!


----------



## rahulnair

lifeline said:


> Visa granted
> 
> 10/11/2015 - 189 EOI Submitted with 70 points.
> 23/11/2015 - Invited - Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Analyst Programmer - 261311
> 23/11/2015 - Applied for visa
> 07/12/2015- CO contact asking for the CV and Birth Certificate
> 11/12/2015 - Completed the request; Assessment in progress
> Grant - 03/02/2016




Congratulations! All the best


----------



## Majician

andreyx108b said:


> Beginning of December i think, 1st week or so.


What do you think about my dates ?? Please check my timeline !!


----------



## vikaschandra

Ktoda said:


> May be.. But my most challenging things are slowly erupting in my mind how to travel with my kid who is 3 months old now and checking all the tips.
> 
> While travelling many ppl suggesting to bring a baby seater in the plane instead of carrying the baby in lap while its also helpful moving from Airport to Home & Vice Versa
> 
> Coming to your case, you might be getting a grant soon instead of asking information


Dont worry about travelking with the baby once you have your grant and are booking ticket request for a seat with baby bassinet that should solve your problem. Bassinets will be more comfortable than using a baby seater. I have travelled quite a few times when my kid was 4 months. 

Hope you get enough time to make first entry so that you can plan accordingly


----------



## andreyx108b

Majician said:


> What do you think about my dates ?? Please check my timeline !!


Sorry i am phone, r u on immtracker? I will check there


----------



## Unswer

sachin1978 said:


> Yeah, received exactly the same mail, but it signifies that the CO is assigned, as it also contains the Visa Officer Name & their identification Number.
> But haven't got any correspondence from them asking for any document.
> Its been more than 4 Months now.


Hello mate! Any updates? Have you called them to check your status?


----------



## Unswer

ketanp89 said:


> I have also got similar mail.


Hello mate. 

I got a email with the subject line as 'IMMI Assessment Commence', and this letter shows that my 189 Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below. 

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated for processing. This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.

This email is neither a direct grant nor any docs required further. Did you receive the same email when CO was allocated? Actually I had already uploaded all the docs before this email came. I am worried about my application being delayed for further check? Do you think there is any problem in my case? I don't claim any working experience in my case, although I provided an offer of my Australian part-time work.

My timeline:

18/12/2015: 189 EOI 65 submitted
08/01/2016: 189 EOI 65 invited
08/01/2016: Application lodged
15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
17/01/2016: Uploaded all the docs including Form 1221 & 80 and CV.
22/01/2016: Received email IMMI Assessment Commence letter from CO but it is neither direct grant nor additional doc required.

I have been waiting over 2 weeks for any further news but nothing comes.

I am sorry for having you read such a long message.

Do you also think it is abnormal that nothing comes almost two weeks after CO allocation email?


----------



## sandipgp

Unswer said:


> Hello mate.
> 
> I got a email with the subject line as 'IMMI Assessment Commence', and this letter shows that my 189 Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below.
> 
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated for processing. This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.
> 
> This email is neither a direct grant nor any docs required further. Did you receive the same email when CO was allocated? Actually I had already uploaded all the docs before this email came. I am worried about my application being delayed for further check? Do you think there is any problem in my case? I don't claim any working experience in my case, although I provided an offer of my Australian part-time work.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> 18/12/2015: 189 EOI 65 submitted
> 08/01/2016: 189 EOI 65 invited
> 08/01/2016: Application lodged
> 15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
> 17/01/2016: Uploaded all the docs including Form 1221 & 80 and CV.
> 22/01/2016: Received email IMMI Assessment Commence letter from CO but it is neither direct grant nor additional doc required.
> 
> I have been waiting over 2 weeks for any further news but nothing comes.
> 
> I am sorry for having you read such a long message.
> 
> Do you also think it is abnormal that nothing comes almost two weeks after CO allocation email?


On this forum there are peoplewho have been waiting for last 2-3 months after recieving that mail from GSM.


----------



## Unswer

sandipgp said:


> On this forum there are peoplewho have been waiting for last 2-3 months after recieving that mail from GSM.


Oh my gooood? I have not claimed any points of work experience. I guess is there anything abnormal in my application so that CO would like to check further?

Hi all, I am sorry for multiple postings in this thread for my constantly same questions.


----------



## garybains

Received call from my agent today, got direct PR grant today. 

13 Oct 2015 Submitted EOI 60 point 
8th Jan 2016 Received invitation 
19th Jan 2016 Applied PR 
3rd Feb 2016 Received Direct Grant


----------



## Ktoda

garybains said:


> Received call from my agent today, got direct PR grant today.
> 
> 13 Oct 2015 Submitted EOI 60 point
> 8th Jan 2016 Received invitation
> 19th Jan 2016 Applied PR
> 3rd Feb 2016 Received Direct Grant


Congratulations Gary on getting your wings

Seems You got your Grant with Jet Speed  All the best for your next steps


----------



## garybains

Ktoda said:


> Congratulations Gary on getting your wings
> 
> Seems You got your Grant with Jet Speed  All the best for your next steps


Thank you  It sure was jet speed. I had every document ready to go before I lodged the file.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub

garybains said:


> Received call from my agent today, got direct PR grant today.
> 
> 13 Oct 2015 Submitted EOI 60 point
> 8th Jan 2016 Received invitation
> 19th Jan 2016 Applied PR
> 3rd Feb 2016 Received Direct Grant


congratulations  .. it is amazing .. Wish to get a direct grant like you


----------



## Majician

andreyx108b said:


> Sorry i am phone, r u on immtracker? I will check there


Yes I am on immitracker, however pasting info here:

Occupation - Engineering Technologist
ANZSCO - 233914

02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7)
04th July 2015, EA Applied*
09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome*
10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points
09th Oct 2015, Invitation
14th Nov 2015, Application lodged
04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane
14th Dec 2015, Request Completed


----------



## andreyx108b

Majician said:


> Yes I am on immitracker, however pasting info here: Occupation - Engineering Technologist ANZSCO - 233914 02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7) 04th July 2015, EA Applied* 09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome* 10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points 09th Oct 2015, Invitation 14th Nov 2015, Application lodged 04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane 14th Dec 2015, Request Completed


Mate, i think you will have a grant any day in the next two weeks. I am pretty certain.


----------



## Majician

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, i think you will have a grant any day in the next two weeks. I am pretty certain.


Insha Allah, I hope it is earlier than that


----------



## gaus

garybains said:


> Received call from my agent today, got direct PR grant today.
> 
> 13 Oct 2015 Submitted EOI 60 point
> 8th Jan 2016 Received invitation
> 19th Jan 2016 Applied PR
> 3rd Feb 2016 Received Direct Grant


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ashuaust

garybains said:


> Received call from my agent today, got direct PR grant today.
> 
> 13 Oct 2015 Submitted EOI 60 point
> 8th Jan 2016 Received invitation
> 19th Jan 2016 Applied PR
> 3rd Feb 2016 Received Direct Grant


That's pretty quick 
Congrats 
Did u claim any Employment points?


----------



## vikaschandra

Unswer said:


> Hello mate.
> 
> I got a email with the subject line as 'IMMI Assessment Commence', and this letter shows that my 189 Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below.
> 
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated for processing. This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.
> 
> This email is neither a direct grant nor any docs required further. Did you receive the same email when CO was allocated? Actually I had already uploaded all the docs before this email came. I am worried about my application being delayed for further check? Do you think there is any problem in my case? I don't claim any working experience in my case, although I provided an offer of my Australian part-time work.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> 18/12/2015: 189 EOI 65 submitted
> 08/01/2016: 189 EOI 65 invited
> 08/01/2016: Application lodged
> 15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
> 17/01/2016: Uploaded all the docs including Form 1221 & 80 and CV.
> 22/01/2016: Received email IMMI Assessment Commence letter from CO but it is neither direct grant nor additional doc required.
> 
> I have been waiting over 2 weeks for any further news but nothing comes.
> 
> I am sorry for having you read such a long message.
> 
> Do you also think it is abnormal that nothing comes almost two weeks after CO allocation email?


Their is nothing unusual with this unswer. The CO has started to look into yur file which does not mean that he might not request for additinal document neither does it mean that you may not get grant without Co requesting for additional documents. Grant may come at any time if the CO feels all documents are intact. 

Sedondly just becuase one is not claiming points for work experience does not mean that he/she would be getting direct grant. CO needs to be satisfied with other documented details as well. 

Some people receive this kind of correspondence from CO wihtout request of additional documents. Just consider it as an intimation from CO that your file is being processed.

Best wishes. Hopefully you will get your grant soon.


----------



## KeeDa

Unswer said:


> Hello mate.
> 
> I got a email with the subject line as 'IMMI Assessment Commence', and this letter shows that my 189 Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below.
> 
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated for processing. This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.
> 
> This email is neither a direct grant nor any docs required further. Did you receive the same email when CO was allocated? Actually I had already uploaded all the docs before this email came. I am worried about my application being delayed for further check? Do you think there is any problem in my case? I don't claim any working experience in my case, although I provided an offer of my Australian part-time work.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> 18/12/2015: 189 EOI 65 submitted
> 08/01/2016: 189 EOI 65 invited
> 08/01/2016: Application lodged
> 15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
> 17/01/2016: Uploaded all the docs including Form 1221 & 80 and CV.
> 22/01/2016: Received email IMMI Assessment Commence letter from CO but it is neither direct grant nor additional doc required.
> 
> I have been waiting over 2 weeks for any further news but nothing comes.
> 
> I am sorry for having you read such a long message.
> 
> Do you also think it is abnormal that nothing comes almost two weeks after CO allocation email?


From this webpage: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

the paragraph beginning _If your application cannot be finalised immediately..._ I think relates to your case and it seems yours might take more time to process and finalise.


----------



## rahulnair

garybains said:


> Received call from my agent today, got direct PR grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 Oct 2015 Submitted EOI 60 point
> 
> 
> 8th Jan 2016 Received invitation
> 
> 
> 19th Jan 2016 Applied PR
> 
> 
> 3rd Feb 2016 Received Direct Grant




Congrats! All the best


----------



## cozmopravesh

garybains said:


> Received call from my agent today, got direct PR grant today.
> 
> 13 Oct 2015 Submitted EOI 60 point
> 8th Jan 2016 Received invitation
> 19th Jan 2016 Applied PR
> 3rd Feb 2016 Received Direct Grant



Congrats Gary for being so lucky man .... enjoy ur grant lane:


----------



## sameerb

lifeline said:


> Visa granted
> 
> 10/11/2015 - 189 EOI Submitted with 70 points.
> 23/11/2015 - Invited - Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Analyst Programmer - 261311
> 23/11/2015 - Applied for visa
> 07/12/2015- CO contact asking for the CV and Birth Certificate
> 11/12/2015 - Completed the request; Assessment in progress
> Grant - 03/02/2016




Congratulations! LifeLine What is your IED?


----------



## wolfskin

andreyx108b said:


> Beginning of December i think, 1st week or so.


Yahooooooo!!! butterflies in my stomach ... :fingerscrossed: + feet fingers


----------



## wolfskin

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to them who got their wings today lane:


----------



## indergreat

garybains said:


> Received call from my agent today, got direct PR grant today.
> 
> 13 Oct 2015 Submitted EOI 60 point
> 8th Jan 2016 Received invitation
> 19th Jan 2016 Applied PR
> 3rd Feb 2016 Received Direct Grant


Congratz buddy on getting such a quick grant .. hopefully everyone gets soon ...


----------



## indergreat

andreyx108b said:


> Beginning of December i think, 1st week or so.


don't know how DIBP are working buddy, still a lot of Oct and Nov guys are waiting in the list ...


----------



## indergreat

sandipgp said:


> I dont see many grant from my role code 261312.. is there any priority at that level as well.
> 
> Thanks
> Sandip
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


No buddy, once the visa is lodged there is no priority on occupation, every visa is processed as even


----------



## rjoshi

*Quick CO contact*

Hi,

A big thank you to everyone on this forum for providing such valuable information and keeping each other motivated. 

Here is my story so far(dates in signature)...

Business Analyst, got invite for 189, applied for visa. I didn't do a lot of pre preparation of documents as I was under the impression that the CO allocation takes time, and I was plain lazy there, so just uploaded whatever I had ready from the ACS application on 03 Dec 2015. To my surprise I got an email from Brisbane the very next morning with a request for information. It had a detailed list of items required for all four of us. I am assuming that it provides a finite list of documents that they were looking for in my case. 


Just thought of sharing the list here

For me


Character requirements – Australian Federal Police (AFP) clearance National Police Check
Personal particulars for character assessment
Police clearance certificates
Skills assessment
Evidence of employment
Evidence of competent English (Please upload your PTE Certificate and also view the attached PTE instructions regarding providing your results for DIBP for verification)
Immigration Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List)

I had already submitted passport.

For my wife they asked for evidence of functional English, I've provided letters from college, school, and MBA stating that medium of instruction was English.

For kids it was just birth certificate, passport and health.


Key points
1. No form 1221 was asked for
2. AFP delivery to India address didn't happen, I then asked for it to be delivered to an Australian address (took 5-7 days), this caused the max delay.


Now waiting for Grant.



-----------------------------
Invitation: : 23 Nov 2015
VISA Lodged: : 26 Nov 2015
Docs uploaded: 03 Dec 2015 - Passports and some basic docs.
CO Contact (GSM Brisbane): 04 Dec 2015 (after 8 hours of submitting docs) 
Request Complete: 12 Jan 2016
Grant: Waiting


----------



## sipoflifein

rjoshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> A big thank you to everyone on this forum for providing such valuable information and keeping each other motivated.
> 
> Here is my story so far(dates in signature)...
> 
> Business Analyst, got invite for 189, applied for visa. I didn't do a lot of pre preparation of documents as I was under the impression that the CO allocation takes time, and I was plain lazy there, so just uploaded whatever I had ready from the ACS application on 03 Dec 2015. To my surprise I got an email from Brisbane the very next morning with a request for information. It had a detailed list of items required for all four of us. I am assuming that it provides a finite list of documents that they were looking for in my case.
> 
> 
> Just thought of sharing the list here
> 
> For me
> 
> 
> Character requirements – Australian Federal Police (AFP) clearance National Police Check
> Personal particulars for character assessment
> Police clearance certificates
> Skills assessment
> Evidence of employment
> Evidence of competent English (Please upload your PTE Certificate and also view the attached PTE instructions regarding providing your results for DIBP for verification)
> Immigration Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List)
> 
> I had already submitted passport.
> 
> For my wife they asked for evidence of functional English, I've provided letters from college, school, and MBA stating that medium of instruction was English.
> 
> For kids it was just birth certificate, passport and health.
> 
> 
> Key points
> 1. No form 1221 was asked for
> 2. AFP delivery to India address didn't happen, I then asked for it to be delivered to an Australian address (took 5-7 days), this caused the max delay.
> 
> 
> Now waiting for Grant.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------
> Invitation: : 23 Nov 2015
> VISA Lodged: : 26 Nov 2015
> Docs uploaded: 03 Dec 2015 - Passports and some basic docs.
> CO Contact (GSM Brisbane): 04 Dec 2015 (after 8 hours of submitting docs)
> Request Complete: 12 Jan 2016
> Grant: Waiting



Hi,

*CO Contact (GSM Brisbane): 04 Dec 2015 (after 8 hours of submitting docs) 
Request Complete: 12 Jan 2016*

isnt it typo or u took more than 28 days to submit docs?


----------



## rjoshi

sipoflifein said:


> Hi,
> 
> *CO Contact (GSM Brisbane): 04 Dec 2015 (after 8 hours of submitting docs)
> Request Complete: 12 Jan 2016*
> 
> isnt it typo or u took more than 28 days to submit docs?


Correct I took more than 28 days to respond as the AFP got delayed, I wrote an email to CO for that - no response received though.


----------



## tt2

lifeline said:


> Visa granted
> 
> 10/11/2015 - 189 EOI Submitted with 70 points.
> 23/11/2015 - Invited - Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Analyst Programmer - 261311
> 23/11/2015 - Applied for visa
> 07/12/2015- CO contact asking for the CV and Birth Certificate
> 11/12/2015 - Completed the request; Assessment in progress
> Grant - 03/02/2016


Congratulations


----------



## Shah Zaib

*Delayed CO Contact*

Lodged visa on 4th Nov, 2015 and uploaded everything upfront except PCC & Med. Was contacted by CO on 22-01-2016. Asked to upload Medical, Updated Resume and Form 1221. Does this mean they have started my assessment just recently or they waited for some security checks to send medical request. Need expert opinion. Worried sick why they took so long.


----------



## greatwork

*PCC Help*

Hi,

I have applied for visa under 189 and I am primary applicant. After marriage I didnt change name in proof. Hence, in visa application I have used same name. Now, I got invite and I have applied for PCC in gujarat and came to know that I need to add my husband name in passport. so, I have to renew my passport and same my husband has to do as he doesnt has my name too. While applying for renewal should I change my name and add my husband's name in place of father's name and change surname or I cant change it as visa application name is different. Please guide me as soon as possible. Visa invite has only my name and it is not having my husband name as I m primary applicant . PCC ask for visa letter. so, what should my husband use for pcc. Please let me know asap.


----------



## KrithiAussie

I too added husband's name to my passport. But there is a separate section for adding it. It's called spouse name. It name and surname will not change. Both of u apply for reissue with spouse name added. The proofs to be submitted would be marriage certificate.


----------



## Shah Zaib

*Delayed CO Contact*



andreyx108b said:


> +1...


Lodged visa on 4th Nov, 2015 and uploaded everything upfront except PCC & Med. Was contacted by CO on 22-01-2016. Asked to upload Medical, Updated Resume and Form 1221. Does this mean they have started my assessment just recently or they waited for some security checks to send medical request. Need expert opinion. Worried sick why they took so long.


----------



## KrithiAussie

greatwork said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for visa under 189 and I am primary applicant. After marriage I didnt change name in proof. Hence, in visa application I have used same name. Now, I got invite and I have applied for PCC in gujarat and came to know that I need to add my husband name in passport. so, I have to renew my passport and same my husband has to do as he doesnt has my name too. While applying for renewal should I change my name and add my husband's name in place of father's name and change surname or I cant change it as visa application name is different. Please guide me as soon as possible. Visa invite has only my name and it is not having my husband name as I m primary applicant . PCC ask for visa letter. so, what should my husband use for pcc. Please let me know asap.


I too added husband's name to my passport. But there is a separate section for adding it. It's called spouse name. It name and surname will not change. Both of u apply for reissue with spouse name added. The proofs to be submitted would be marriage certificate.

For Visa letter , you can the invite printout in case if they ask. Most cases they will not ask. Best of luck!


----------



## Majician

Guys I want to call DIBP tomorrow, I just want to know what do they have to say for the delay, can anybody share the number please???


----------



## cutout33

Amlan said:


> How did you come to know about employment verification? Did you receive any mails or notification?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


I asked my previous employers...


----------



## stardustt07

If i'm not claiming any work experience points will they still ask for my employment details or is it still required for me to submit all my work employment stuff?


----------



## andreyx108b

stardustt07 said:


> If i'm not claiming any work experience points will they still ask for my employment details or is it still required for me to submit all my work employment stuff?


No.
No.


----------



## electrified

Majician said:


> Guys I want to call DIBP tomorrow, I just want to know what do they have to say for the delay, can anybody share the number please???


Bro I am in a same boat like you. Even if you call them they will just say.
"I can see you case is active, and your CO is assessing you documents. when the assessment will complete you will receive outcome"

I ve already called them 3 times since 12th of Dec. every time same answer. I ve sent them two mails as well and same auto reply. But even still u want to call them, then its up to you. 

And please do let me know what they say. (DIBP contact +6173136700)


----------



## andreyx108b

electrified said:


> Bro I am in a same boat like you. Even if you call them they will just say. "I can see you case is active, and your CO is assessing you documents. when the assessment will complete you will receive outcome" I ve already called them 3 times since 12th of Dec. every time same answer. I ve sent them two mails as well and same auto reply. But even still u want to call them, then its up to you. And please do let me know what they say. (DIBP contact +6173136700)


The big problem is that people who cant wait at least standard 3 months - overload COs with answering the phone calls, instead of allowing them to work. 

What else to expect?


----------



## electrified

andreyx108b said:


> The big problem is that people who cant wait at least standard 3 months - overload COs with answering the phone calls, instead of allowing them to work.
> 
> What else to expect?


Mate, Do you think COs actually answer any phone call??

nope. there are people in their call centre who answers call and only give sort of general information. Theres no way we can contact CO directly. Only thing applicants can do is just send a mail. And I am not sure CO directly receives that mail as it goes through general inquiry mail box.


----------



## mmon

Guys a quick question. A friend of mine applied for the *EOI as an accountant with 60 points* but as far as my knowledge goes, *only 70 pointers *for accounting have been receiving the invitation to apply. Is there any chance someone here got invited for accounting with 60 points for SC189?

This information about 70 pointers can be deduced from the last table on this page.
SkillSelect - 8 January 2016 round results

*Just wondering if anyone had any luck with 60 points since last July, or even with 60+5 for NSW.*

Thanks


----------



## mmon

electrified said:


> Mate, Do you think COs actually answer any phone call??
> 
> nope. there are people in their call centre who answers call and only give sort of general information. Theres no way we can contact CO directly. Only thing applicants can do is just send a mail. And I am not sure CO directly receives that mail as it goes through general inquiry mail box.


No they don't receive the call directly; however, calling them 2000 times or emailing them every minute won't make you feel any better nor will it help the receiving end of the DIBP's life any easier. So just upload what needs to be uploaded and wait till then, I know it's really frustrating, but there is nothing you can do to speed up the process other than uploading everything upfront; otherwise, just sit tight and hope for the best. 

*For anyone who is checking his/her email every minute waiting for a grant, just download the email app on your phone and chillax until you get the notification email on your screen. *

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting.


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

Quick question:
CO contacted me today(4-feb-16) and asked for "Evidence of employment" which I submitted "Latest payslip(1), form 16(of all previous years), full and final (of all previous employers) just 6 hours before receiving his email. Shall I assume that CO haven't had a look at that doc ?

I appeared for medical tests on 30-Jan, but those are not yet uploaded, so will start following up with the clinic now. How long it generally takes to get medical reports uploaded to the system ?


----------



## greatwork

KrithiAussie said:


> I too added husband's name to my passport. But there is a separate section for adding it. It's called spouse name. It name and surname will not change. Both of u apply for reissue with spouse name added. The proofs to be submitted would be marriage certificate.


Should i change my name or no need of it. Continue with my before marriage name?


----------



## ravian720

greatwork said:


> Should i change my name or no need of it. Continue with my before marriage name?


No need to change they know such cases already .... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## giridharanb

Hi Guys,

New entry to the 2015 gang. I applied on 23-Oct-2015, CO contacted on 10-Nov-2015 asking for PCC and further evidence of claimed employment. Uploaded everything and sent back on 27-Nov-2015. No news since then, but did not try calling. Sent an email on 2-Feb-2016 requesting status and expected turnaround time. Waiting with crossed fingers.


----------



## stardustt07

andreyx108b said:


> No.
> No.


Thank you! 

Also I've got a police check that was done last January. Is it expired? Should I apply for a new one?

I also have another Singapore PCC that is issued last Feb but I have not been back in Singapore since then. Would that also be valid?


----------



## rahulraju2008

stardustt07 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Also I've got a police check that was done last January. Is it expired? Should I apply for a new one?
> 
> I also have another Singapore PCC that is issued last Feb but I have not been back in Singapore since then. Would that also be valid?


If you have not already applied for the Visa or just applied then get a new police clearance done because DIBP considers the PCC to be valid only for 1year. I'm sure the CO would ask for the new one later on. 

Regarding Singapore PCC, I think you would need a new one for this as well, but not really sure of it.


----------



## rahulraju2008

giridharanb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New entry to the 2015 gang. I applied on 23-Oct-2015, CO contacted on 10-Nov-2015 asking for PCC and further evidence of claimed employment. Uploaded everything and sent back on 27-Nov-2015. No news since then, but did not try calling. Sent an email on 2-Feb-2016 requesting status and expected turnaround time. Waiting with crossed fingers.


Could you let us know what this further evidence of employment is? I've seen this reported by several members. What all employment related docs did you provide initially and what all did you provide after CO contact? 

Your experience would be of benefit for me as well as others please.


----------



## Majician

electrified said:


> Bro I am in a same boat like you. Even if you call them they will just say.
> "I can see you case is active, and your CO is assessing you documents. when the assessment will complete you will receive outcome"
> 
> I ve already called them 3 times since 12th of Dec. every time same answer. I ve sent them two mails as well and same auto reply. But even still u want to call them, then its up to you.
> 
> And please do let me know what they say. (DIBP contact +6173136700)


I called them, the lady who picked up the phone said as per current trend when CO contacts you, he will come back to your file 4-8 weeks AFTER 28 DAYS HAVE PASSED, which means 28 + 4 weeks to 8 weeks, so she said CO hasn't even seen yet what you responded, and told me it will be checked in the end of Feb or beginning of March probably. And may request something additional if required or finalize !!!

For me it has been 5 weeks after the 28 days, so 3 more to go MAX.

And yes, she did not ask me about TRN or Passport number, just the dates of application lodgement, CO contact and request complete.


----------



## giridharanb

rahulraju2008 said:


> Could you let us know what this further evidence of employment is? I've seen this reported by several members. What all employment related docs did you provide initially and what all did you provide after CO contact?
> 
> Your experience would be of benefit for me as well as others please.


This was specifically worded as "Evidence of claimed employment up to the date of invitation".

Earlier, I had provided the reference letter from my manager as the evidence. Additionally, after the request, I provided an employment letter from the HR of my company, all Form 16s and PayG summaries for all the employment which fell under "claimed" and monthly payslips for the duration leading upto the date of invitation. I had India and Australia experience eligible for points, so had to provide Income and Tax statements for both places to prove the employment.


----------



## Jeeten#80

We can never assume what CO has done.

THERE are cases where applicants have provided the following documents for Employment and have received Grants:

* Employment Offer
* Experience / Relieving Letter
* Increment/Promotion Letter
* Statutory Declaration / Employer Reference Letter (provided to ACS)

WHEREAS few people were asked to provide more documents LIKE Payslips/Bank Statements/Tax related documents etc..


*Medicals* - This should be updated within a weeks time after the tests are conducted. However it also depends on the Clinic efficiency ad work laod.




delhi_ratnesh said:


> Quick question:
> CO contacted me today(4-feb-16) and asked for "Evidence of employment" which I submitted "Latest payslip(1), form 16(of all previous years), full and final (of all previous employers) just 6 hours before receiving his email. Shall I assume that CO haven't had a look at that doc ?
> 
> I appeared for medical tests on 30-Jan, but those are not yet uploaded, so will start following up with the clinic now. How long it generally takes to get medical reports uploaded to the system ?


----------



## sifat.civil

*Grant mail*

Hi guys

I got the golden Grant today for me, wife and daughter. Thanks a lot all for your continuous support. I wish all of you will get speedy grant.. You just need to hang in there..

Good luck guys..


----------



## stardustt07

rahulraju2008 said:


> If you have not already applied for the Visa or just applied then get a new police clearance done because DIBP considers the PCC to be valid only for 1year. I'm sure the CO would ask for the new one later on.
> 
> Regarding Singapore PCC, I think you would need a new one for this as well, but not really sure of it.


Thanks, hope they accept Singapore PCC as it is different to obtain one and I think I might have to travel back to Singapore just to get it again


----------



## Majician

sifat.civil said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got the golden Grant today for me, wife and daughter. Thanks a lot all for your continuous support. I wish all of you will get speedy grant.. You just need to hang in there..
> 
> Good luck guys..


Congrats !!! Adelaide or Brisbane??
Can you share your timeline??


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

sifat.civil said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> I got the golden Grant today for me, wife and daughter. Thanks a lot all for your continuous support. I wish all of you will get speedy grant.. You just need to hang in there..
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck guys..



Congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinvid

sifat.civil said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got the golden Grant today for me, wife and daughter. Thanks a lot all for your continuous support. I wish all of you will get speedy grant.. You just need to hang in there..
> 
> Good luck guys..




Awesome !!...congrats !!

could you please share details on emp verification ?


----------



## sifat.civil

Majician said:


> Congrats !!! Adelaide or Brisbane??
> Can you share your timeline??


Done and thanks a lot...


----------



## Shashi_1978

*****congrats*****



sifat.civil said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got the golden Grant today for me, wife and daughter. Thanks a lot all for your continuous support. I wish all of you will get speedy grant.. You just need to hang in there..
> 
> Good luck guys..


CONGRATS. My Timelines are similar to your, Keeping my finger crossed for the grant.


----------



## Umas

Majician said:


> I called them, the lady who picked up the phone said as per current trend when CO contacts you, he will come back to your file 4-8 weeks AFTER 28 DAYS HAVE PASSED, which means 28 + 4 weeks to 8 weeks, so she said CO hasn't even seen yet what you responded, and told me it will be checked in the end of Feb or beginning of March probably. And may request something additional if required or finalize !!!
> 
> For me it has been 5 weeks after the 28 days, so 3 more to go MAX.
> 
> And yes, she did not ask me about TRN or Passport number, just the dates of application lodgement, CO contact and request complete.


Hey Majician,

"AFTER 28 DAYS HAVE PASSED" ...This 28 Days is after CO contact OR .... after RC complete ...?

For you it is *62 Days* after CO contact and *52 Days* after RC ... 

and you mentioned that "For me it has been 5 weeks after the 28 days, so 3 more to go MAX."

This means that you are calculating '28 DAYS' after CO contact and not RC complete ...

Since .. I took around 35 days (after CO contact) for RC complete ... I really confused as to ... whether I need to calculate these '28 days', 4 weeks .. 8 weeks ... after CO contact OR RC complete ..

to add to it ... you are contacted by CO on 4th DEC ... me on 8th DEC ...

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Majician

Umas said:


> Hey Majician,
> 
> "AFTER 28 DAYS HAVE PASSED" ...This 28 Days is after CO contact OR .... after RC complete ...?
> 
> For you it is *62 Days* after CO contact and *52 Days* after RC ...
> 
> and you mentioned that "For me it has been 5 weeks after the 28 days, so 3 more to go MAX."
> 
> This means that you are calculating '28 DAYS' after CO contact and not RC complete ...
> 
> Since .. I took around 35 days (after CO contact) for RC complete ... I really confused as to ... whether I need to calculate these '28 days', 4 weeks .. 8 weeks ... after CO contact OR RC complete ..
> 
> to add to it ... you are contacted by CO on 4th DEC ... me on 8th DEC ...
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Hi Umas,

She was pretty clear about 28 days after the CO Contact and then 4-8 weeks, and RC date has no role in between.

She was calm and clear about this, so for me its been 28 days plus 5 weeks after CO contact.


----------



## rahulraju2008

Vinvid said:


> Awesome !!...congrats !!
> 
> could you please share details on emp verification ?



hmmmm... just noticed your signature.

"Employment verification - 18th Jan 2016
Personal interview on employment - 19th Jan 2016"

You were called for a personal interview ? Or did some someone physically visit your workplace? Please share your experience.


----------



## Umas

Majician said:


> Hi Umas,
> 
> She was pretty clear about 28 days after the CO Contact and then 4-8 weeks, and RC date has no role in between.
> 
> She was calm and clear about this, so for me its been 28 days plus 5 weeks after CO contact.



ok .. that makes me more relieved... 

since, there is just 4 days difference between your CO contact (4th DEC) and my CO contact (8th DEC) .... may be even I can also expect some positive moves by mid March ... 

Hope for the best .. and good luck 


thanks,
Umas


----------



## Majician

Umas said:


> ok .. that makes me more relieved...
> 
> since, there is just 4 days difference between your CO contact (4th DEC) and my CO contact (8th DEC) .... may be even I can also expect some positive moves by mid March ...
> 
> Hope for the best .. and good luck
> 
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


I believe we would get it earlier than that insha Allah, is your CO from Adelaide or Brisbane??


----------



## indergreat

sifat.civil said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got the golden Grant today for me, wife and daughter. Thanks a lot all for your continuous support. I wish all of you will get speedy grant.. You just need to hang in there..
> 
> Good luck guys..


Congratz buddy ... best of luck for future  ... I've seen 3 people since yesterday who got grant with 30 Nov CO contact date, mine is also 30 Nov, wondering where is mine???


----------



## Majician

indergreat said:


> Congratz buddy ... best of luck for future  ... I've seen 3 people since yesterday who got grant with 30 Nov CO contact date, mine is also 30 Nov, wondering where is mine???


Great news, it means they are moving ahead !!!


----------



## Umas

Majician said:


> I believe we would get it earlier than that insha Allah, is your CO from Adelaide or Brisbane??


from Adelaide .. ppl say GSM Adelaide take more time to process ...


----------



## indergreat

Majician said:


> Great news, it means they are moving ahead !!!


seems like that buddy ... but will truly believe when they finalize mine ... lolz


----------



## Majician

Umas said:


> from Adelaide .. ppl say GSM Adelaide take more time to process ...


Look at the current trend, Brisbane is slower 😐


----------



## rohitjaggi

So sick and tired of waiting, almost been 2 months now after the CO contact.

Not a single update.


----------



## gaus

sifat.civil said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got the golden Grant today for me, wife and daughter. Thanks a lot all for your continuous support. I wish all of you will get speedy grant.. You just need to hang in there..
> 
> Good luck guys..


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## andreyx108b

electrified said:


> Mate, Do you think COs actually answer any phone call?? nope. there are people in their call centre who answers call and only give sort of general information. Theres no way we can contact CO directly. Only thing applicants can do is just send a mail. And I am not sure CO directly receives that mail as it goes through general inquiry mail box.


No. There are has been announcements explaining it. You can search the forum. It is COs who answer the calls.


----------



## Unswer

KeeDa said:


> From this webpage: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> the paragraph beginning _If your application cannot be finalised immediately..._ I think relates to your case and it seems yours might take more time to process and finalise.


Thank you for your reply.

I am confused that it says as below :

*If your application cannot be finalised immediately* you will receive advice that your application has been allocated to a processing team. *This will occur within two weeks of your allocation date* and provide an email address for contact with the processing team. 

My application has been allocated to a CO already but what is the meaning of *two weeks*?


----------



## Umas

Majician said:


> Look at the current trend, Brisbane is slower 😐


I think it is high time DIBP need to increase their work force ... they should give us a chance


----------



## wolfskin

Majician said:


> I called them, the lady who picked up the phone said as per current trend when CO contacts you, he will come back to your file 4-8 weeks AFTER 28 DAYS HAVE PASSED, which means 28 + 4 weeks to 8 weeks, so she said CO hasn't even seen yet what you responded, and told me it will be checked in the end of Feb or beginning of March probably. And may request something additional if required or finalize !!!
> 
> For me it has been 5 weeks after the 28 days, so 3 more to go MAX.
> 
> And yes, she did not ask me about TRN or Passport number, just the dates of application lodgement, CO contact and request complete.


your request complete is 14th Dec 2015, so as on today its 7 weeks and 3 days,if I add more 28 days to it, which means first Friday of March you can expect golden mail right ?
But from your lodge date which is 14th Nov 2015, you are at 82nd day. That means 90 days SLA is just a joke. Is it?

By the way this 28 days addition is a new thing. I once called them sometime back.


----------



## sifat.civil

Vinvid said:


> Awesome !!...congrats !!
> 
> could you please share details on emp verification ?


Thanks.. 

They just called HR head and asked about the things written in my work reference letter


----------



## giridharanb

Never understood this SLA. On one hand, the website clearly says not to apply for PCCs till requested by the CO. Any such request comes with a 28-day turnaround time. On the other hand, the website says the indicative service standard is 3 months. And as mentioned by Majician, now they have added all kinds of random numbers to the processing time. How on earth can anyone meet 3 month SLA by these complex calculations?

My case has been waiting for 9 weeks since the request was completed and about 7 weeks from the 28-day expiry period.


----------



## rahulraju2008

giridharanb said:


> Never understood this SLA. On one hand, the website clearly says not to apply for PCCs till requested by the CO. Any such request comes with a 28-day turnaround time. On the other hand, the website says the indicative service standard is 3 months. And as mentioned by Majician, now they have added all kinds of random numbers to the processing time. How on earth can anyone meet 3 month SLA by these complex calculations?
> 
> My case has been waiting for 9 weeks since the request was completed and about 7 weeks from the 28-day expiry period.


My friend there is no SLA for visa processing. The indicated timeline of 3-4 months is just an estimate provided by DIBP. The actual time is anywhere between 2 weeks to upto 1 year.
DIBP is not bound by any SLAs just an obligation to either grant or justify a refusal thats all.


----------



## rahulraju2008

Unswer said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I am confused that it says as below :
> 
> *If your application cannot be finalised immediately* you will receive advice that your application has been allocated to a processing team. *This will occur within two weeks of your allocation date* and provide an email address for contact with the processing team.
> 
> My application has been allocated to a CO already but what is the meaning of *two weeks*?


2 weeks means that you will be notified the email address of the processing team within 2 weeks of your application being assigned to a team.


----------



## Umas

wolfskin said:


> your request complete is 14th Dec 2015, so as on today its 7 weeks and 3 days,if I add more 28 days to it, which means first Friday of March you can expect golden mail right ?
> But from your lodge date which is 14th Nov 2015, you are at 82nd day. That means 90 days SLA is just a joke. Is it?
> 
> By the way this 28 days addition is a new thing. I once called them sometime back.


As per Majician ... this 28 Days + 4 to 8 week starts from CO contact and not from RC...

thanks,
Umas


----------



## giridharanb

rahulraju2008 said:


> My friend there is no SLA for visa processing. The indicated timeline of 3-4 months is just an estimate provided by DIBP. The actual time is anywhere between 2 weeks to upto 1 year.
> DIBP is not bound by any SLAs just an obligation to either grant or justify a refusal thats all.


It is called indicative service standards, so am sure there is some measurement based on which this standard was derived and published on the website. And they would try to meet this standard as an average. Maybe SLA was too strong a word to use.


----------



## hari05

guys

got my invite yesterday. Yet to apply the visa. Meanwhile thinking of getting ready with teh required documents. Is the list of documents summarized anywhere? Please help with the list of documents to be uploaded during 'Apply Visa'


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> I called them, the lady who picked up the phone said as per current trend when CO contacts you, he will come back to your file 4-8 weeks AFTER 28 DAYS HAVE PASSED, which means 28 + 4 weeks to 8 weeks, so she said CO hasn't even seen yet what you responded, and told me it will be checked in the end of Feb or beginning of March probably. And may request something additional if required or finalize !!!
> 
> For me it has been 5 weeks after the 28 days, so 3 more to go MAX.
> 
> And yes, she did not ask me about TRN or Passport number, just the dates of application lodgement, CO contact and request complete.


@Majician,

Woooh, 4-8 weeks after 28 days!! that's scary bro. I am wondering what would happen if after all those days CO ask for more info. 

Please, keep us posted as soon as you have any progress in your case.

Regards,
Sameer Berlas


----------



## gd2015

sifat.civil said:


> Thanks..
> 
> They just called HR head and asked about the things written in my work reference letter


Hi.
How many points did you claim for work experience?


----------



## ravian720

sameerberlas said:


> @Majician,
> 
> Woooh, 4-8 weeks after 28 days!! that's scary bro. I am wondering what would happen if after all those days CO ask for more info.
> 
> Please, keep us posted as soon as you have any progress in your case.
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer Berlas


If co asks more info then again same ... so best bet is to upload max docs to reduce co cycles ...  .. i have been through 2 co contacts  now either co hattrick in 10 days or grant fingers crossed ..... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## tt2

sifat.civil said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got the golden Grant today for me, wife and daughter. Thanks a lot all for your continuous support. I wish all of you will get speedy grant.. You just need to hang in there..
> 
> Good luck guys..


Congratulations dude


----------



## sifat.civil

gd2015 said:


> Hi.
> How many points did you claim for work experience?


5 points


----------



## KeeDa

Unswer said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I am confused that it says as below :
> 
> *If your application cannot be finalised immediately* you will receive advice that your application has been allocated to a processing team. *This will occur within two weeks of your allocation date* and provide an email address for contact with the processing team.
> 
> My application has been allocated to a CO already but what is the meaning of *two weeks*?


I think it means that when a case officer was allocated to your file, and if s/he assessed yours as a case that would take more than two weeks to finalise even though you had submitted all possible docs, you are sent such an email for two reasons- (a) to notify you that your file has been picked up for processing, and (b) it probably will take some time and therefore, if you need to have any email communication with them, you now know which team to address your email to.


----------



## Umas

sameerberlas said:


> @Majician,
> 
> Woooh, 4-8 weeks after 28 days!! that's scary bro. I am wondering what would happen if after all those days CO ask for more info.
> 
> Please, keep us posted as soon as you have any progress in your case.
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer Berlas


this is where I feel 28 days+ 4 to 8 week is after CO contact date (instead of RC date) makes more sense ... 

Because, If CO keep asking one OR the other doc ... then 28days + 4 to 8 week after RC date would never end ...

thanks,
Umas


----------



## andreyx108b

Umas said:


> this is where I feel 28 days+ 4 to 8 week is after CO contact date (instead of RC date) makes more sense ... Because, If CO keep asking one OR the other doc ... then 28days + 4 to 8 week after RC date would never end ... thanks, Umas


It is after CO contact date. 28 days review cycle - i was told by mara agent.

The average wait after CO contact is currently about 60 days. (8 weeks) 

A few wAit up to 90 days after CO contact. (12 weeks) 

Rarely 90+ days after CO contact. About 10 of applicants get stuck here for very long time. 

Purely based on the tracker data.


----------



## Unswer

KeeDa said:


> I think it means that when a case officer was allocated to your file, and if s/he assessed yours as a case that would take more than two weeks to finalise even though you had submitted all possible docs, you are sent such an email for two reasons- (a) to notify you that your file has been picked up for processing, and (b) it probably will take some time and therefore, if you need to have any email communication with them, you now know which team to address your email to.


Thank you for your elaborative explanations. Actually in that email, the number of the team has not been specified, and only the position number of CO and his name were mentioned at the end. I know another friend who received this email and then got the direct grant in the next 4 days later. SO i was confused with DIBP's behaviour of sending this email to applicants. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## sameerb

ravian720 said:


> If co asks more info then again same ... so best bet is to upload max docs to reduce co cycles ...  .. i have been through 2 co contacts  now either co hattrick in 10 days or grant fingers crossed .....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Best of Luck!


----------



## Unswer

singh_gurinderjit said:


> As mentioned in this mail that initial assessment has taken place so It seems your mandatory initial assessment has been completed which means your submitted documents have been checked and now they have forwarded your application for internal verification which includes employment verification


Hello mate. I received same email but i did not claim any work experience. I got nothing new from CO after two weeks. So my application is also being further checked now? I am so worried and tense now


----------



## Vinvid

rahulraju2008 said:


> hmmmm... just noticed your signature.
> 
> "Employment verification - 18th Jan 2016
> Personal interview on employment - 19th Jan 2016"
> 
> You were called for a personal interview ? Or did some someone physically visit your workplace? Please share your experience.



Please check my previous post on the same ..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...89-visa-lodge-2015-gang-1524.html#post9219850


----------



## mashajam

*employment verification*

Hi All- I have supplied all CO requested Docs on 22nd Dec and after that my status moved to Assessment in progress. How do you guys getting to know employment verification is in progress? 
I tried calling DIBP but its always 40+ th person waiting in the queue. How are you managed to get via phone?


----------



## UdaySR

Hi Guys,

Today I got that golden mail for Visa grant for me and my wife. Heartiest thanks to everyone here and wish everyone get their own Golden email quickly.

Regards,
Uday

Visa Applied: 7 Nov 2015
CO Assigned: 17 Nov 2015 (Adelaide) - Asked for documents.
Request completed with PCC and Medical: 25 Dec 2015
Grant : 4 Feb 2016
Initial Date of entry : 30 Nov 2016


----------



## andreyx108b

UdaySR said:


> Hi Guys, Today I got that golden mail for Visa grant for me and my wife. Heartiest thanks to everyone here and wish everyone get their own Golden email quickly. Regards, Uday Visa Applied: 7 Nov 2015 CO Assigned: 17 Nov 2015 (Adelaide) - Asked for documents. Request completed with PCC and Medical: 25 Dec 2015 Grant : 4 Feb 2016 Initial Date of entry : 30 Nov 2016


Congrats! 

Please update your details on the tracker.


----------



## cozmopravesh

UdaySR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I got that golden mail for Visa grant for me and my wife. Heartiest thanks to everyone here and wish everyone get their own Golden email quickly.
> 
> Regards,
> Uday
> 
> Visa Applied: 7 Nov 2015
> CO Assigned: 17 Nov 2015 (Adelaide) - Asked for documents.
> Request completed with PCC and Medical: 25 Dec 2015
> Grant : 4 Feb 2016
> Initial Date of entry : 30 Nov 2016


Many Many Congrats Uday.... All the very best for future


----------



## sameerb

UdaySR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I got that golden mail for Visa grant for me and my wife. Heartiest thanks to everyone here and wish everyone get their own Golden email quickly.
> 
> Regards,
> Uday
> 
> Visa Applied: 7 Nov 2015
> CO Assigned: 17 Nov 2015 (Adelaide) - Asked for documents.
> Request completed with PCC and Medical: 25 Dec 2015
> Grant : 4 Feb 2016
> Initial Date of entry : 30 Nov 2016


Congratulations!!!!!  Good luck for your future.


----------



## wolfskin

andreyx108b said:


> It is after CO contact date. 28 days review cycle - i was told by mara agent.
> 
> The average wait after CO contact is currently about 60 days. (8 weeks)
> 
> A few wAit up to 90 days after CO contact. (12 weeks)
> 
> Rarely 90+ days after CO contact. About 10 of applicants get stuck here for very long time.
> 
> Purely based on the tracker data.


That does make sense ... But never know ... DIBP calculations are similar to how my company calculates Bonus . Unpredictable


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

UdaySR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I got that golden mail for Visa grant for me and my wife. Heartiest thanks to everyone here and wish everyone get their own Golden email quickly.
> 
> Regards,
> Uday
> 
> Visa Applied: 7 Nov 2015
> CO Assigned: 17 Nov 2015 (Adelaide) - Asked for documents.
> Request completed with PCC and Medical: 25 Dec 2015
> Grant : 4 Feb 2016
> Initial Date of entry : 30 Nov 2016



Congratulations and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

wolfskin said:


> That does make sense ... But never know ... DIBP calculations are similar to how my company calculates Bonus . Unpredictable


I guess the bonus situation is the same in every company))) including my


----------



## Cgarik

rohitjaggi said:


> So sick and tired of waiting, almost been 2 months now after the CO contact.
> 
> Not a single update.


haha... wondering where were you... yes even there is no update for me too....


----------



## vram

Im soo frustrated waiting. Lodged visa on 11th Sept 2015 and CO contacted on 21Oct2015 and requested PCC, Medicals and form 80. All documents were uploaded within 10 days and on 15th Dec2015 another processing officer contacted asking for another country's PCC. Been waiting since then . My CO is from Brisbane and i have claimed 10 points for overseas experience and 5 for Australian. Does anyone have any ideas on when my file would be looked over again? 
Thanks


----------



## Majician

andreyx108b said:


> No. There are has been announcements explaining it. You can search the forum. It is COs who answer the calls.


When you call DIBP and before it connects there is a voice message which is not much audible (distorted), however it says in the middle that you cannot speak to a CO, which clearly means that the people who picks up the phone are just call attendents, not COs


----------



## lifeline

sameerberlas said:


> Congratulations! LifeLine What is your IED?


I live in Australia, so it doesn't apply to me.


----------



## andreyx108b

Majician said:


> When you call DIBP and before it connects there is a voice message which is not much audible (distorted), however it says in the middle that you cannot speak to a CO, which clearly means that the people who picks up the phone are just call attendents, not COs


You can not speak PERSONALLY with your CO. I think its important not to confuse things. 

No one but professional can answer queries in regards to your visa, and the only professional is a qualified case officer. 

In no other forum i have seen people calling non-stop to DIBP like here. I dont really worry - I got my visa (thanks to DIBP) and never called them. BUT Its you and other members who will suffer and wait for grant longer. Just because some members keep calling DIBP non-stop and totally lack any patience. 

I strongly believe It would be a wise policy for DIBP to leave e-mail channel communication. It would benefit many of those who wait patiently while their COs are being disturbed by panic-attacked candidate.


----------



## tt2

UdaySR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I got that golden mail for Visa grant for me and my wife. Heartiest thanks to everyone here and wish everyone get their own Golden email quickly.
> 
> Regards,
> Uday
> 
> Visa Applied: 7 Nov 2015
> CO Assigned: 17 Nov 2015 (Adelaide) - Asked for documents.
> Request completed with PCC and Medical: 25 Dec 2015
> Grant : 4 Feb 2016
> Initial Date of entry : 30 Nov 2016


Congratulations


----------



## Chaudhry

Hi Gents

I m silent reader of this forum and you guys are really helpful for me and my process of immigration so far. I have received invite on 2nd Feb for 189 for 261313. I m trying to submit my Visa App.

Currently I have filled my application but didn't submit it as I was expecting many document to be uploaded but this app requires only information like I filled at time of EOI. So I m sort of confused.

Please anyone of you can help me out with basic steps like should I submit my App and might be then system will provide me space to upload docs.

It would be helpful if you can provide me step by step info of Visa Lodge like

1- Submit App
2- System will navigate you to place where you can upload docs.
3- Fee Submission etc
4- CO allocation
5- Verification etc


Moreover, if you champs can share document checklist with respect to which one require attested photocopy and which one require just color scanned copy.

Thanks for the effort in Advance.

Regards


----------



## Heywb

UdaySR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I got that golden mail for Visa grant for me and my wife. Heartiest thanks to everyone here and wish everyone get their own Golden email quickly.
> 
> Regards,
> Uday
> 
> Visa Applied: 7 Nov 2015
> CO Assigned: 17 Nov 2015 (Adelaide) - Asked for documents.
> Request completed with PCC and Medical: 25 Dec 2015
> Grant : 4 Feb 2016
> Initial Date of entry : 30 Nov 2016


COngratulations, Can you please share how many points you claimed for workexperience and your qualification and workexperience is from India or offshore.


----------



## NONPRI

Umas said:


> Hey Majician,
> 
> "AFTER 28 DAYS HAVE PASSED" ...This 28 Days is after CO contact OR .... after RC complete ...?
> 
> For you it is *62 Days* after CO contact and *52 Days* after RC ...
> 
> and you mentioned that "For me it has been 5 weeks after the 28 days, so 3 more to go MAX."
> 
> This means that you are calculating '28 DAYS' after CO contact and not RC complete ...
> 
> Since .. I took around 35 days (after CO contact) for RC complete ... I really confused as to ... whether I need to calculate these '28 days', 4 weeks .. 8 weeks ... after CO contact OR RC complete ..
> 
> to add to it ... you are contacted by CO on 4th DEC ... me on 8th DEC ...
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Hi ,
My case is also same as of yours..... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wolfskin

UdaySR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I got that golden mail for Visa grant for me and my wife. Heartiest thanks to everyone here and wish everyone get their own Golden email quickly.
> 
> Regards,
> Uday
> 
> Visa Applied: 7 Nov 2015
> CO Assigned: 17 Nov 2015 (Adelaide) - Asked for documents.
> Request completed with PCC and Medical: 25 Dec 2015
> Grant : 4 Feb 2016
> Initial Date of entry : 30 Nov 2016


Congratulations to your Family .... You got your wings in *89 Days* .. spot on


----------



## sameerb

@ Majician,

Have your CO asked for your CV and payslips?

Or have you uploaded them regardless of CO asking for it?


Regards,
Sameer


----------



## Chaudhry

Chaudhry said:


> Hi Gents
> 
> I m silent reader of this forum and you guys are really helpful for me and my process of immigration so far. I have received invite on 2nd Feb for 189 for 261313. I m trying to submit my Visa App.
> 
> Currently I have filled my application but didn't submit it as I was expecting many document to be uploaded but this app requires only information like I filled at time of EOI. So I m sort of confused.
> 
> Please anyone of you can help me out with basic steps like should I submit my App and might be then system will provide me space to upload docs.
> 
> It would be helpful if you can provide me step by step info of Visa Lodge like
> 
> 1- Submit App
> 2- System will navigate you to place where you can upload docs.
> 3- Fee Submission etc
> 4- CO allocation
> 5- Verification etc
> 
> 
> Moreover, if you champs can share document checklist with respect to which one require attested photocopy and which one require just color scanned copy.
> 
> Thanks for the effort in Advance.
> 
> Regards


Anyone please guide me.

Regards


----------



## indergreat

UdaySR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I got that golden mail for Visa grant for me and my wife. Heartiest thanks to everyone here and wish everyone get their own Golden email quickly.
> 
> Regards,
> Uday
> 
> Visa Applied: 7 Nov 2015
> CO Assigned: 17 Nov 2015 (Adelaide) - Asked for documents.
> Request completed with PCC and Medical: 25 Dec 2015
> Grant : 4 Feb 2016
> Initial Date of entry : 30 Nov 2016


Congrats mate.... All the best for future!!!!!


----------



## sfahmed

Chaudhry said:


> Anyone please guide me.
> 
> Regards


AOa

1. Submit App doc then on the last page of the form Fee Submission is done then 
System will navigate you to place where you can upload docs ,CO allocation is done after docs upload and Verification comes after that.


----------



## gaus

UdaySR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I got that golden mail for Visa grant for me and my wife. Heartiest thanks to everyone here and wish everyone get their own Golden email quickly.
> 
> Regards,
> Uday
> 
> Visa Applied: 7 Nov 2015
> CO Assigned: 17 Nov 2015 (Adelaide) - Asked for documents.
> Request completed with PCC and Medical: 25 Dec 2015
> Grant : 4 Feb 2016
> Initial Date of entry : 30 Nov 2016


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## wolfskin

*@Chaudhry*

@Chaudhry 
If I have understood your query, after getting EOI invite you are in process of lodging Visa application. And you are right, currently you will have to fill only info (textual info). After you are done with Visa application you have to submit the application followed by Visa fee. Once payment is confirmed DIBP would allow you to upload your all evidence documents (pdf files).


----------



## sameerb

Chaudhry said:


> Anyone please guide me.
> 
> Regards


Mr. Chaudhry,

Remember the login link and credentials of immiAccount after you are submit the VISA application. You can login to it later any time and upload documents. See if this may guide you step by step.

1) Complete online VISA form and submit it. You have to pay fee online in order to complete submission. Upload documents right after submission or later.
2) Login to immi Account later anytime and you will find 'Attach documents' link. (Upload required docs)
3) In ImmiAccount goto 'Health Assessment' link and download a e-medical from there containing HAP ID. Take this HAPID+Passport to registered clinic for medical. Probably, registered clinic will upload your medical result by themselves.
4) CO may be assigned to your application after 2-4 weeks. So try to upload all documents mentioned in Immi Account prior. Even you can upload docs after CO contact but it will just delay processing time. If you want to acquire a direct grant also fill and upload FORM80 and FORM1221.
5) Check your Immi account mailbox or registered email mailbox regularly for updates.

Document checklist link:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

Info about Health assessment:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination


I hope it will suffice.

Regards


----------



## Heywb

Chaudhry said:


> Anyone please guide me.
> 
> Regards


Hi Chaudhary,

Initially at the time of Visa Application you need to fill only information in fields and there are about 16 to 17 pages i remember and most of the information was already input there as default from your EOI application. 

After filling this information the last page will ask you to submit the visa fee
once fee will be paid then you will be given login portal for online visa processing

All documents to be uploaded will be mentioned there and you have to upload these documents within 28 days and submit. and after that CO will be allocated etc.


----------



## Majician

andreyx108b said:


> You can not speak PERSONALLY with your CO. I think its important not to confuse things.
> 
> No one but professional can answer queries in regards to your visa, and the only professional is a qualified case officer.
> 
> In no other forum i have seen people calling non-stop to DIBP like here. I dont really worry - I got my visa (thanks to DIBP) and never called them. BUT Its you and other members who will suffer and wait for grant longer. Just because some members keep calling DIBP non-stop and totally lack any patience.
> 
> I strongly believe It would be a wise policy for DIBP to leave e-mail channel communication. It would benefit many of those who wait patiently while their COs are being disturbed by panic-attacked candidate.


Hi Andrey,

You need to be polite when talking to people in the forum, dont act as if you bear the whole load of grants on your chest.

What you did in your case was your choice, what others do is theirs.

What am I saying and what are you replying? You seem like the most panic attacked here right now.

Relax and let people live their fear and do what they want to do.


----------



## happie2012

vram said:


> Im soo frustrated waiting. Lodged visa on 11th Sept 2015 and CO contacted on 21Oct2015 and requested PCC, Medicals and form 80. All documents were uploaded within 10 days and on 15th Dec2015 another processing officer contacted asking for another country's PCC. Been waiting since then . My CO is from Brisbane and i have claimed 10 points for overseas experience and 5 for Australian. Does anyone have any ideas on when my file would be looked over again?
> Thanks


Ppl like you who are waiting since Sep / Oct gives me the strength and patience to wait for my grants.. I strongly feel that you should call DIBP and inform them that you are waiting more than the defined timeline. May be that should help the CO to look at your case first. Update us about what they said, if you called them. Good luck soon mate!


----------



## ravian720

happie2012 said:


> Ppl like you who are waiting since Sep / Oct gives me the strength and patience to wait for my grants.. I strongly feel that you should call DIBP and inform them that you are waiting more than the defined timeline. May be that should help the CO to look at your case first. Update us about what they said, if you called them. Good luck soon mate!


I am waiting since 21st sept applied...28th oct first co ... second co contact was 30th dec for just form 815... agent called dibp .. they said your case is in normal range just wait with no time given ... call or no call it comes with luck and patience for some.... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## thewolfsingh

Hi Experts,

I submitted my visa application under SC189 for 263111 on 23st Nov 15. 1st CO contact for form 80 and another employment evidence happened on 30th Nov. Fulfilled the requirement on 08th Dec, and clicked Information Submitted on 13th Dec. Yesterday 2nd CO contacted for same form 80 and another employment evidence. *Could anyone tell me why they are asking for same again?
*
Anyway I have send reply to same email saying these were already submitted on 8th Dec with screenshot of webpage. After emailing them I resubmitted the requested docs and clicked Information Submitted button. Today morning I called them and they are saying that CO will reply me in 28 days. *Could anybody raise my hope?*


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> @ Majician,
> 
> Have your CO asked for your CV and payslips?
> 
> Or have you uploaded them regardless of CO asking for it?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


Hi Sameer,

I was about to upload CV and it was late in the night and I slept, when I wokeup in the morning I had CO's email asking for it.

Payslips I uploaded along with other docs after lodging application so no further request by CO related to employment.


----------



## cozmopravesh

thewolfsingh said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I submitted my visa application under SC189 for 263111 on 23st Nov 15. 1st CO contact for form 80 and another employment evidence happened on 30th Nov. Fulfilled the requirement on 08th Dec, and clicked Information Submitted on 13th Dec. Yesterday 2nd CO contacted for same form 80 and another employment evidence. *Could anyone tell me why they are asking for same again?
> *
> Anyway I have send reply to same email saying these were already submitted on 8th Dec with screenshot of webpage. After emailing them I resubmitted the requested docs and clicked Information Submitted button. Today morning I called them and they are saying that CO will reply me in 28 days. *Could anybody raise my hope?*


Take a couple of patience pill mate ..... if it doesn't help ... take few more doses.... that what we all are doing here. 

Be relaxed and put your mind in other things .... I am trying to do the same as this waiting game is so killing.


----------



## hassanhaayat

ravian720 said:


> I am waiting since 21st sept applied...28th oct first co ... second co contact was 30th dec for just form 815... agent called dibp .. they said your case is in normal range just wait with no time given ... call or no call it comes with luck and patience for some....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Bro it seems you are lucky at least you have idea that something is going on..... 
It's 90th day since i provided last requested document .... nothing heard from them since then no more documents required no CO contact .... May be they forgot me or this 28 days rule does not apply to me....:confused2::confused2:
can anybody help me to understand what is going on 

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## andreyx108b

Majician said:


> Hi Andrey, You need to be polite when talking to people in the forum, dont act as if you bear the whole load of grants on your chest. What you did in your case was your choice, what others do is theirs. What am I saying and what are you replying? You seem like the most panic attacked here right now. Relax and let people live their fear and do what they want to do.


Everyone have a choice. 

Being respectful for DIBPs work and respecting their time was my choice. 

Its up to anyone to decide what is their choice.

Cheers!


----------



## ravian720

hassanhaayat said:


> Bro it seems you are lucky at least you have idea that something is going on.....
> It's 90th day since i provided last requested document .... nothing heard from them since then no more documents required no CO contact .... May be they forgot me or this 28 days rule does not apply to me....:confused2::confused2:
> can anybody help me to understand what is going on
> 
> Regards,
> Hassan


Bhool ja meray bhai ussay bhool ja

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## hassanhaayat

ravian720 said:


> Bhool ja meray bhai ussay bhool ja
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfskin

*All Chill and Relax. Have Fun*

While you are waiting 
https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=online%20pac%20man


----------



## mmon

Majician said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> You need to be polite when talking to people in the forum, dont act as if you bear the whole load of grants on your chest.
> 
> What you did in your case was your choice, what others do is theirs.
> 
> What am I saying and what are you replying? You seem like the most panic attacked here right now.
> 
> Relax and let people live their fear and do what they want to do.


I agree with Andrey and I appreciate his inputs, he is only trying to help people out. He can't force you or anyone else to stop calling, but he is advising everyone to stay put and be a little bit more patient. After all, taking the advice or not is up to you and it will only affect you and the people who are still waiting, so show some courtesy. Thanks.


----------



## Ahmedkwt

Dear Senior Members, 

I just saw a mistake on my Kuwait Police Certificate. My name is totally wrong. My visa is lodged since December and I have not been contacted by case officer yet. What should I do in this case. Should I wait for the case officer or get a new certificate and upload the document and inform DIBP? Please guide.


----------



## andreyx108b

Ahmedkwt said:


> Dear Senior Members, I just saw a mistake on my Kuwait Police Certificate. My name is totally wrong. My visa is lodged since December and I have not been contacted by case officer yet. What should I do in this case. Should I wait for the case officer or get a new certificate and upload the document and inform DIBP? Please guide.


I would get a new one an upload it with a cover letter, explaining that there were errors in PCC.


----------



## Majician

mmon said:


> I agree with Andrey and I appreciate his inputs, he is only trying to help people out. He can't force you or anyone else to stop calling, but he is advising everyone to stay put and be a little bit more patient. After all, taking the advice or not is up to you and it will only affect you and the people who are still waiting, so show some courtesy. Thanks.


Brother I never disagreed with anybody and since Andrey is much vigilant about the whole process I don't doubt his inputs and thoughts.

It was just the post which felt offensive and it is clear now.

Thanks for your concern.


----------



## andreyx108b

mmon said:


> I agree with Andrey and I appreciate his inputs, he is only trying to help people out. He can't force you or anyone else to stop calling, but he is advising everyone to stay put and be a little bit more patient. After all, taking the advice or not is up to you and it will only affect you and the people who are still waiting, so show some courtesy. Thanks.


Thanks very much mate! 

Thats exactly what my thoughts are.


----------



## acars

*Visa Grant*

Folks, received the grant today!


----------



## andreyx108b

acars said:


> Folks, received the grant today!


Congratulations!


----------



## tt2

acars said:


> Folks, received the grant today!


Congratulations acars


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> Everyone have a choice.
> 
> Being respectful for DIBPs work and respecting their time was my choice.
> 
> Its up to anyone to decide what is their choice.
> 
> Cheers!


Agree with Andy. He is just putting up his views following it or not it others personal choice. What he did was wait and he got the results on his respective time similarly others can wait too or if feel like enquiring with DIBP about their case they are free to do so. 
Officers answering the call are put up their to answer queries who must be answering queries for hundreds like us. They too must be feeling furstrated and when people do not get positive feedback they start bad mouthing about dibp. By any means that is not going to help anyone and only going to make one look aweful in front of others. 

The day will come when one will get invite and start all praises for DIBP. What does this make us? "Opportunist"

Guys everyone will get their grants if all is in place it just matter if time. Enjoy your moment until then.


----------



## hassanhaayat

acars said:


> Folks, received the grant today!


Congrats ......


----------



## yasmeenaaa

actually i dont think calling them is affecting the process
the people who are replying the calls is call centre team just checking from their system and dont bother the co unless their is something urgent
and most of the times they dont check your personal case or ask even for your passport to check they are giving general reply

so i guess magician is right no problem to call and at the end it is personal choice


----------



## thewolfsingh

cozmopravesh said:


> Take a couple of patience pill mate ..... if it doesn't help ... take few more doses.... that what we all are doing here.
> 
> Be relaxed and put your mind in other things .... I am trying to do the same as this waiting game is so killing.


yes. i need those pills. but my question was why they would ask for same docs again after 2 months and now who knows how much time they will take again? any idea?


----------



## xehny

Chaudhry said:


> Anyone please guide me.
> 
> Regards


1) University transcripts
2) University degree cert
3) University_grade_card
4) Assessment_Letter_ACS
5) Higher_sec_school_cert
6) IELTS_TRF certificate
7) Secondary_school_cert
8) Form80 ***
9) Identification_cards(ID cards
from different countries)
10) Passport
11) Experience Letter in company
Letter head
12) Reference letter(with detail
of roles etc) from my managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached
business card of the manager(wherever possible)
13) Payslip for all the companies
(at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for
entire payslip from each company)
14) Tax details wherever applicable
15) Company offer letters
16) Promotion letters
17) Appreciation letters
18) Relieving letter
19) PCC* **


----------



## Heywb

andreyx108b said:


> Thanks very much mate!
> 
> Thats exactly what my thoughts are.


Guys actually the ones who are waiting are really frustrated actually. I have been waiting for more than 3 months now and i called DIBP twice. immediately after my first call the verification was done from my current employer. i am not sure it is a co incidence or they took some action. and i called them again recently emphasizing that standard processing time of 3 months is over now. But now i will wait for another two weeks and try to contact them as there is no other choice for us.

But again we should not call them too early before 10 Weeks or if there is no critical matter. I hope we all get our grants soon, as all of us have invested a lot of time and money on this procedure and now our expectations are very high


----------



## hassanhaayat

Heywb said:


> Guys actually the ones who are waiting are really frustrated actually. I have been waiting for more than 3 months now and i called DIBP twice. immediately after my first call the verification was done from my current employer. i am not sure it is a co incidence or they took some action. and i called them again recently emphasizing that standard processing time of 3 months is over now. But now i will wait for another two weeks and try to contact them as there is no other choice for us.
> 
> But again we should not call them too early before 10 Weeks or if there is no critical matter. I hope we all get our grants soon, as all of us have invested a lot of time and money on this procedure and now our expectations are very high


I will also call them now ..... it's 5 months i applied visa


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Heywb said:


> Guys actually the ones who are waiting are really frustrated actually. I have been waiting for more than 3 months now and i called DIBP twice. immediately after my first call the verification was done from my current employer. i am not sure it is a co incidence or they took some action. and i called them again recently emphasizing that standard processing time of 3 months is over now. But now i will wait for another two weeks and try to contact them as there is no other choice for us.
> 
> But again we should not call them too early before 10 Weeks or if there is no critical matter. I hope we all get our grants soon, as all of us have invested a lot of time and money on this procedure and now our expectations are very high


i called the after i waited to long without co allocation , the man who replied me checked and told me you are right you should be contacted after the call with one hour i received the allocation email and after that with 2 hours i received the request


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> Hi Sameer,
> 
> I was about to upload CV and it was late in the night and I slept, when I wokeup in the morning I had CO's email asking for it.
> 
> Payslips I uploaded along with other docs after lodging application so no further request by CO related to employment.


Alright, I will upload CV soon.

However, I am a bit confused about payslips. I have never received or kept any such record, have received salaries in bank accounts directly for all jobs[some of those bank accounts are not even active now]. Can salary package mentioned on Reference/Experience letter do the job?


----------



## indergreat

acars said:


> Folks, received the grant today!


congratz buddy ... best of luck for future endeavors ...


----------



## Shah Zaib

*A Little Help Pls*

Lodged visa on 4th Nov, 2015 and uploaded everything upfront except PCC & Med. Was contacted by CO on 22-01-2016. Asked to upload Medical, Updated Resume and Form 1221. Does this mean they have started my assessment just recently or they waited for some security checks to send medical request. Need expert opinion. Worried sick why they took so long.


----------



## andreyx108b

Heywb said:


> But again we should not call them too early before 10 Weeks or if there is no critical matter. I hope we all get our grants soon, as all of us have invested a lot of time and money on this procedure and now our expectations are very high


100% agree with you


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Agree with Andy. He is just putting up his views following it or not it others personal choice. What he did was wait and he got the results on his respective time similarly others can wait too or if feel like enquiring with DIBP about their case they are free to do so. Officers answering the call are put up their to answer queries who must be answering queries for hundreds like us. They too must be feeling furstrated and when people do not get positive feedback they start bad mouthing about dibp. By any means that is not going to help anyone and only going to make one look aweful in front of others. The day will come when one will get invite and start all praises for DIBP. What does this make us? "Opportunist" Guys everyone will get their grants if all is in place it just matter if time. Enjoy your moment until then.


Vikas, really appreciate your post, totally agree.


----------



## gaus

acars said:


> Folks, received the grant today!


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## jumboboss

> Originally Posted by acars View Post
> Folks, received the grant today!


Congrats and pray for us to get the golden email asap. 
=============================================================
VISA -189 || 261313 || 65 Pt || ACS 15-06-2015 || EOI raised 12-08-2015 || Invite 09-09-2015
VISA Lodge 17-11-2015 || CO Contact 04-12-2015 (Docs Requested) || GSM Brisbane || Medical 14-12-2015 || CO request complete 17-12-2015 || VISA GRANT - ??/??/2016


----------



## NGK

*New*

Hello Guys,

This is my first post, I would like to be a part of this forum which i have been following for quite a while now. I have applied for my 189 visa back in october 2015 with first CO contact being on Nov 15th and no updates after that. Waiting for an update as many people on this forum.

Looking forward to contributing on this forum.


----------



## jumboboss

> Wolfskin


me and you are in the same boat with more or less same status.

=============================================================
VISA -189 || 261313 || 65 Pt || ACS 15-06-2015 || EOI raised 12-08-2015 || Invite 09-09-2015
VISA Lodge 17-11-2015 || CO Contact 04-12-2015 (Docs Requested) || GSM Brisbane || Medical 14-12-2015 || CO request complete 17-12-2015 || VISA GRANT - ??/??/2016


----------



## gaus

jumboboss said:


> Congrats and pray for us to get the golden email asap.
> =============================================================
> VISA -189 || 261313 || 65 Pt || ACS 15-06-2015 || EOI raised 12-08-2015 || Invite 09-09-2015
> VISA Lodge 17-11-2015 || CO Contact 04-12-2015 (Docs Requested) || GSM Brisbane || Medical 14-12-2015 || CO request complete 17-12-2015 || VISA GRANT - ??/??/2016


A bit surprised at your timeline. People get 60 days to lodge the visa from the date of invite but it seems you lodged much after that... Did you get a second invite?

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

NGK said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first post, I would like to be a part of this forum which i have been following for quite a while now. I have applied for my 189 visa back in october 2015 with first CO contact being on Nov 15th and no updates after that. Waiting for an update as many people on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to contributing on this forum.



My timelines are very similar to yours, visa applied in October and CO allocated on 4th November and no communication since then. Lets hope our grants are on the way and wish the same for everyone else who is awaiting grants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> Alright, I will upload CV soon.
> 
> However, I am a bit confused about payslips. I have never received or kept any such record, have received salaries in bank accounts directly for all jobs[some of those bank accounts are not even active now]. Can salary package mentioned on Reference/Experience letter do the job?


Sameer salary is already mentioned on experience letters, pay slip is in addition to that, I have no idea if you dont have payslip what should you do, but I think bank statements should do


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> Sameer salary is already mentioned on experience letters, pay slip is in addition to that, I have no idea if you dont have payslip what should you do, but I think bank statements should do




hMmmmm :confused2:

I guess Now my query should be what happens if we dont have payslips.



Anyone?? in similar situation


----------



## Rosslleee

andreyx108b said:


> Everyone have a choice.
> 
> Being respectful for DIBPs work and respecting their time was my choice.
> 
> Its up to anyone to decide what is their choice.
> 
> Cheers!


Getting Trendy:

Andreyx108b likes to help other forum members,
He is HELPFUL,
Andreyx108b never forces anyone to follow him,
He is SMART,
BE LIKE ANDREYX108b


----------



## sameerb

acars said:


> Folks, received the grant today!


COngratlations bro,

1 query.

Did CO asked for your payslips from each employer?


Regards,


----------



## xehny

sameerberlas said:


> hMmmmm :confused2:
> 
> I guess Now my query should be what happens if we dont have payslips.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?? in similar situation


I didn't have payslips either, out of 5 companies I worked with, I uploaded payslips from 1 employer only.
Hope it helps.


----------



## Umas

Rosslleee said:


> Getting Trendy:
> 
> Andreyx108b likes to help other forum members,
> He is HELPFUL,
> Andreyx108b never forces anyone to follow him,
> He is SMART,
> BE LIKE ANDREYX108b


+1 .....


----------



## sameerb

xehny said:


> I didn't have payslips either, out of 5 companies I worked with, I uploaded payslips from 1 employer only.
> Hope it helps.


Thanks

Its much relief knowing that one of the grant holder had same situation. So did you submitted payslip for the whole tenure yo worked with that company or just 1 or 2 slips?


----------



## xehny

sameerberlas said:


> Thanks bro,
> 
> Its much relief knowing that one of the grant holder had same situation. So did you submitted payslip for the whole tenure yo worked with that company or just 1 or 2 slips?


1 payslip per quarter should do the trick.
Good Luck!


----------



## NGK

vybhavkmadadi said:


> My timelines are very similar to yours, visa applied in October and CO allocated on 4th November and no communication since then. Lets hope our grants are on the way and wish the same for everyone else who is awaiting grants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I agree. My timeline is as below


IELTS ( APR 2015 )L:9,R:8.5.W:6.5.S:8.
PTE ( MAY 2015 ) L:87,R:90,S:88,W:86.
ACS ( SEPT 2015 ) Positive ( ANZSCO : 263111)
EOI lodged ( SEPT 2015 ) : 70 pts
INVITE ( OCT 2015 )
First CO contact ( GSM brisbane ) ( NOV 2015 ) : Form 80,Medicals,Passport bio page.
Request completed ( DEC 9th 2015 )

Awaiting update.


----------



## andreyx108b

Rosslleee said:


> Getting Trendy: Andreyx108b likes to help other forum members, He is HELPFUL, Andreyx108b never forces anyone to follow him, He is SMART, BE LIKE ANDREYX108b


Hehe)) Thanks very much)) lol ))


----------



## acars

sameerberlas said:


> COngratlations bro,
> 
> 1 query.
> 
> Did CO asked for your payslips from each employer?
> 
> 
> Regards,


I had uploaded payslips for current employment but did not for the earlier one


----------



## gaus

sameerberlas said:


> hMmmmm :confused2:
> 
> I guess Now my query should be what happens if we dont have payslips.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?? in similar situation


There are a lot of companies which don't issue payslips and issue them only on request. So long you have proofs to showed continued employment it should be ok. If you can ask your company to give payslips it will be added advantage

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## sameerb

gaus said:


> There are a lot of companies which don't issue payslips and issue them only on request. So long you have proofs to showed continued employment it should be ok. If you can ask your company to give payslips it will be added advantage
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Thankyou for your helpful answer. Yes, I am counting on receiving them on special request from atleast any one of my employer.


Regards,


----------



## Majician

jumboboss said:


> me and you are in the same boat with more or less same status.
> 
> =============================================================
> VISA -189 || 261313 || 65 Pt || ACS 15-06-2015 || EOI raised 12-08-2015 || Invite 09-09-2015
> VISA Lodge 17-11-2015 || CO Contact 04-12-2015 (Docs Requested) || GSM Brisbane || Medical 14-12-2015 || CO request complete 17-12-2015 || VISA GRANT - ??/??/2016


I am also joining you guys in the waiting due to similar timelines


----------



## saurabray

_*Originally Posted by Majician View Post
When you call DIBP and before it connects there is a voice message which is not much audible (distorted), however it says in the middle that you cannot speak to a CO, which clearly means that the people who picks up the phone are just call attendents, not COs*_



andreyx108b said:


> You can not speak PERSONALLY with your CO. I think its important not to confuse things.
> 
> No one but professional can answer queries in regards to your visa, and the only professional is a qualified case officer.
> 
> In no other forum i have seen people calling non-stop to DIBP like here. I dont really worry - I got my visa (thanks to DIBP) and never called them. BUT Its you and other members who will suffer and wait for grant longer. Just because some members keep calling DIBP non-stop and totally lack any patience.
> 
> I strongly believe It would be a wise policy for DIBP to leave e-mail channel communication. It would benefit many of those who wait patiently while their COs are being disturbed by panic-attacked candidate.


DIBP has provided public numbers and its all their Help Desk Team who handle phone inquiries. There is no problem in calling DIBP any number of times but you will only be connected to an available CO if and only if the issue you are trying to mention does affect your visa processing else you will be provided a generic answer by the Help Desk staff. Pinging them frequently because of fear and anxiety with questions (like what is the status OR when will the case be finalised OR my application might have been unnoticed OR how much will it be delayed OR it has been a long time that I completed all the CO requests) should not be the morale of a professional young man and those pings will be discounted with simple generic answers by the Help Desk Team. It won't affect your visa processing timelines whether you do not call or call single or multiple times. "Sit back and relax while Windows is installing" after you have completed the application/requests. Australia desperately needs us and with love. DIBP is working faster these days. Visa Grants are on the way and sooner or later everybody will leave this forum.


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabray said:


> Originally Posted by Majician View Post When you call DIBP and before it connects there is a voice message which is not much audible (distorted), however it says in the middle that you cannot speak to a CO, which clearly means that the people who picks up the phone are just call attendents, not COs DIBP has provided public numbers and its all their Help Desk Team who handle phone inquiries. There is no problem in calling DIBP any number of times but you will only be connected to an available CO if and only if the issue you are trying to mention does affect your visa processing else you will be provided a generic answer by the Help Desk staff. Pinging them frequently because of fear and anxiety with questions (like what is the status OR when will the case be finalised OR my application might have been unnoticed OR how much will it be delayed OR it has been a long time that I completed all the CO requests) should not be the morale of a professional young man and those pings will be discounted with simple generic answers by the Help Desk Team. It won't affect your visa processing timelines whether you do not call or call single or multiple times. "Sit back and relax while Windows is installing" after you have completed the application/requests. Australia desperately needs us and with love. DIBP is working faster these days. Visa Grants are on the way and sooner or later everybody will leave this forum.


You see assumptions/guesses are different from facts. 

I base my view on the factual information from the forum, I quote: 



> Today we have spoke to an official at DIBP who as asked us to please remind members to stop calling the processing centre number that has been published on the forum. They have been receiving calls non stop and it is causing delays in processing because the officers are constantly on the phone to applicants.


 (link can be PMed) 

Therefore assumption that "call center staff answers your call" seems to be wrong. 

It is personal decision of those who are waiting to call or not to call and when to call.

I have re-posted the quoted message and thats it.  

Good luck


----------



## myasirma

Dear Fellows,

I received the invite in 189 on Feb-03-2016 and have some queries to apply. 

Can somebody tells the procedure for fee payment from Pakistan? 

I asked from my bank Standard Chartered about funds transfer and they replied it is possible through Telegraphic transfer, does DIBP supports this way?

And photographs of primary applicant and family are required, what should be background?


----------



## andreyx108b

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows, I received the invite in 189 on Feb-03-2016 and have some queries to apply. Can somebody tells the procedure for fee payment from Pakistan? I asked from my bank Standard Chartered about funds transfer and they replied it is possible through Telegraphic transfer, does DIBP supports this way? And photographs of primary applicant and family are required, what should be background?


Cant say about bank transfer, i dint think its allowed (not 100% sure). Debit/credit cards are accepted. 

In terms of photo, its not really required, most people get grants without it, but yes its in the checklist.


----------



## giridharanb

vybhavkmadadi said:


> My timelines are very similar to yours, visa applied in October and CO allocated on 4th November and no communication since then. Lets hope our grants are on the way and wish the same for everyone else who is awaiting grants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. My timelines in my signature.


----------



## Yograj

Good Morning to all my dear friends!!
Today morning I have received golden email….
I would like to say thank you so much to EF and all members. Special thanks to Keeda…
I will pray to god that all my EF friend who are waiting for grant will get it soon.
Once again thanks.. For support and motivation…..
My time lime is as below.
Subclass 190 Radio Telecommunication Technician 313211 | Points 55+5 |
Invited for NSW Sponsorship: 17th October 2015.
NSW Sponsorship Approved: 31st October 2015.
Invited: 31st October 2015
Visa Applied: 1st November 2015 ( All Docs front Loaded, Form 80 form me, form 1221 for Wife)
1st CO Contacted: 3rd December 2015. Req for Spouse Language evidence. 
2nd CO Contacted: 23rd December 2015. ( VAC2 payment for spouse language)
Visa Grant: 5th February 2016.

Yograj


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Yograj said:


> Good Morning to all my dear friends!!
> Today morning I have received golden email….
> I would like to say thank you so much to EF and all members. Special thanks to Keeda…
> I will pray to god that all my EF friend who are waiting for grant will get it soon.
> Once again thanks.. For support and motivation…..
> My time lime is as below.
> Subclass 190 Radio Telecommunication Technician 313211 | Points 55+5 |
> Invited for NSW Sponsorship: 17th October 2015.
> NSW Sponsorship Approved: 31st October 2015.
> Invited: 31st October 2015
> Visa Applied: 1st November 2015 ( All Docs front Loaded, Form 80 form me, form 1221 for Wife)
> 1st CO Contacted: 3rd December 2015. Req for Spouse Language evidence.
> 2nd CO Contacted: 23rd December 2015. ( VAC2 payment for spouse language)
> Visa Grant: 5th February 2016.
> 
> Yograj


congratulationssssss


----------



## NGK

Yograj said:


> Good Morning to all my dear friends!!
> Today morning I have received golden email….
> I would like to say thank you so much to EF and all members. Special thanks to Keeda…
> I will pray to god that all my EF friend who are waiting for grant will get it soon.
> Once again thanks.. For support and motivation…..
> My time lime is as below.
> Subclass 190 Radio Telecommunication Technician 313211 | Points 55+5 |
> Invited for NSW Sponsorship: 17th October 2015.
> NSW Sponsorship Approved: 31st October 2015.
> Invited: 31st October 2015
> Visa Applied: 1st November 2015 ( All Docs front Loaded, Form 80 form me, form 1221 for Wife)
> 1st CO Contacted: 3rd December 2015. Req for Spouse Language evidence.
> 2nd CO Contacted: 23rd December 2015. ( VAC2 payment for spouse language)
> Visa Grant: 5th February 2016.
> 
> Yograj


congratz. wish you all the best.


----------



## Syed Umair

Yograj said:


> Good Morning to all my dear friends!!
> Today morning I have received golden email….
> I would like to say thank you so much to EF and all members. Special thanks to Keeda…
> I will pray to god that all my EF friend who are waiting for grant will get it soon.
> Once again thanks.. For support and motivation…..
> My time lime is as below.
> Subclass 190 Radio Telecommunication Technician 313211 | Points 55+5 |
> Invited for NSW Sponsorship: 17th October 2015.
> NSW Sponsorship Approved: 31st October 2015.
> Invited: 31st October 2015
> Visa Applied: 1st November 2015 ( All Docs front Loaded, Form 80 form me, form 1221 for Wife)
> 1st CO Contacted: 3rd December 2015. Req for Spouse Language evidence.
> 2nd CO Contacted: 23rd December 2015. ( VAC2 payment for spouse language)
> Visa Grant: 5th February 2016.
> 
> Yograj


Congratulations...!!!


----------



## Unswer

Yograj said:


> Good Morning to all my dear friends!!
> Today morning I have received golden email….
> I would like to say thank you so much to EF and all members. Special thanks to Keeda…
> I will pray to god that all my EF friend who are waiting for grant will get it soon.
> Once again thanks.. For support and motivation…..
> My time lime is as below.
> Subclass 190 Radio Telecommunication Technician 313211 | Points 55+5 |
> Invited for NSW Sponsorship: 17th October 2015.
> NSW Sponsorship Approved: 31st October 2015.
> Invited: 31st October 2015
> Visa Applied: 1st November 2015 ( All Docs front Loaded, Form 80 form me, form 1221 for Wife)
> 1st CO Contacted: 3rd December 2015. Req for Spouse Language evidence.
> 2nd CO Contacted: 23rd December 2015. ( VAC2 payment for spouse language)
> Visa Grant: 5th February 2016.
> 
> Yograj


Conratulations! That is really amazing news today. Hope all the best in the future.


----------



## wolfskin

Congratulation Yograj... have a great day, month, year and life ahead .


----------



## Yograj

yasmeenaaa said:


> congratulationssssss


Thank you


----------



## Yograj

wolfskin said:


> Congratulation Yograj... have a great day, month, year and life ahead .


Thank you and I hope that very soon I will be wishing you the same...


----------



## Yograj

Unswer said:


> Conratulations! That is really amazing news today. Hope all the best in the future.



Thank you very much


----------



## mashajam

Hi - It will be great if anyone throw some tips on calling DIBP. is that ok if you can opt for a call back? I have entered my number 91xxxxxxxxxx. its saying invalid phone number and kept mw in the queue. after waiting for 2 hrs, the queue has been reshuffled and I have again put last in the queue. its really frustrating. Appreciate if anyone can help on this.

Thanks,


----------



## wolfskin

mashajam said:


> Hi - It will be great if anyone throw some tips on calling DIBP. is that ok if you can opt for a call back? I have entered my number 91xxxxxxxxxx. its saying invalid phone number and kept mw in the queue. after waiting for 2 hrs, the queue has been reshuffled and I have again put last in the queue. its really frustrating. Appreciate if anyone can help on this.
> 
> Thanks,


If you have crossed 85+ days after lodging your visa ring them at 4:00 AM IST, you would be connected faster.


----------



## amar9780816870

wolfskin said:


> If you have crossed 85+ days after lodging your visa ring them at 4:00 AM IST, you would be connected faster.[/QUOT
> Please tell gsm brisbane number I have crossed 110 days


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

121 days and counting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skurani

Congratulations Yograj!! Best Wishes for future endeavors


----------



## amar9780816870

Brothers plese tell phone number of gsm brisbane


----------



## giridharanb

vybhavkmadadi said:


> 121 days and counting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with you mate. Same boat and same journey.


----------



## sipoflifein

giridharanb said:


> I'm with you mate. Same boat and same journey.


Me too 

Completed 112 days after visa lodge and 28 days as today after CO contact(excluding weekends and 5 days holidays).
Will wait one more week and plan to call them on 15 Feb


----------



## Ktoda

Yograj said:


> Good Morning to all my dear friends!!
> Today morning I have received golden email….
> I would like to say thank you so much to EF and all members. Special thanks to Keeda…
> I will pray to god that all my EF friend who are waiting for grant will get it soon.
> Once again thanks.. For support and motivation…..
> My time lime is as below.
> Subclass 190 Radio Telecommunication Technician 313211 | Points 55+5 |
> Invited for NSW Sponsorship: 17th October 2015.
> NSW Sponsorship Approved: 31st October 2015.
> Invited: 31st October 2015
> Visa Applied: 1st November 2015 ( All Docs front Loaded, Form 80 form me, form 1221 for Wife)
> 1st CO Contacted: 3rd December 2015. Req for Spouse Language evidence.
> 2nd CO Contacted: 23rd December 2015. ( VAC2 payment for spouse language)
> Visa Grant: 5th February 2016.
> 
> Yograj


Congratulations Yograj

All the best for your next steps


----------



## sky65536

Hi guys,

My wife and I got the golden letter today. Our timeline: 

Subclass - 189 | Electronics Engineer
ACS App - 20-Jan-2015 
EA Outcome - 30-Sep-2015 
EOI 60 pts - 30-Sep-2015
INVITED - 23-Nov-2015
Visa App - 23-Nov-2015
CO Contact(GSM Adelaide) - 01-Dec-2015 (requesting for Singapore PCC)
Request Complete - 03-Dec-2015 
Grant - 05-Feb-2016 :second: :eyebrows: :fingerscrossed:
Trip to Aus - 08-Feb-2016 lane:


----------



## gaus

sky65536 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My wife and I got the golden letter today. Our timeline:
> 
> Subclass - 189 | Electronics Engineer
> ACS App - 20-Jan-2015
> EA Outcome - 30-Sep-2015
> EOI 60 pts - 30-Sep-2015
> INVITED - 23-Nov-2015
> Visa App - 23-Nov-2015
> CO Contact(GSM Adelaide) - 01-Dec-2015 (requesting for Singapore PCC)
> Request Complete - 03-Dec-2015
> Grant - 05-Feb-2016 :second: :eyebrows: :fingerscrossed:
> Trip to Aus - 08-Feb-2016 lane:


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Evan82

sky65536 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My wife and I got the golden letter today. Our timeline:
> 
> Subclass - 189 | Electronics Engineer
> ACS App - 20-Jan-2015
> EA Outcome - 30-Sep-2015
> EOI 60 pts - 30-Sep-2015
> INVITED - 23-Nov-2015
> Visa App - 23-Nov-2015
> CO Contact(GSM Adelaide) - 01-Dec-2015 (requesting for Singapore PCC)
> Request Complete - 03-Dec-2015
> Grant - 05-Feb-2016 :second: :eyebrows: :fingerscrossed:
> Trip to Aus - 08-Feb-2016 lane:


Congrats mate... any points claimed for work experience...


----------



## sky65536

Evan82 said:


> Congrats mate... any points claimed for work experience...


yes. we claim 5 points for the exp.


----------



## NGK

sky65536 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My wife and I got the golden letter today. Our timeline:
> 
> Subclass - 189 | Electronics Engineer
> ACS App - 20-Jan-2015
> EA Outcome - 30-Sep-2015
> EOI 60 pts - 30-Sep-2015
> INVITED - 23-Nov-2015
> Visa App - 23-Nov-2015
> CO Contact(GSM Adelaide) - 01-Dec-2015 (requesting for Singapore PCC)
> Request Complete - 03-Dec-2015
> Grant - 05-Feb-2016 :second: :eyebrows: :fingerscrossed:
> Trip to Aus - 08-Feb-2016 lane:


Congrats !!!!. All the best for your future. What time did you recieve the golden email ? Just curious that if the grant emails are sent out only at the start of the day ( australian time ).


----------



## Evan82

sky65536 said:


> yes. we claim 5 points for the exp.


Thanks...great timing for your PR, best of luck with your plans...


----------



## sky65536

NGK said:


> Congrats !!!!. All the best for your future. What time did you recieve the golden email ? Just curious that if the grant emails are sent out only at the start of the day ( australian time ).


we got it at 1pm Adelaide time, dude


----------



## andreyx108b

sky65536 said:


> Hi guys, My wife and I got the golden letter today. Our timeline: Subclass - 189 | Electronics Engineer ACS App - 20-Jan-2015 EA Outcome - 30-Sep-2015 EOI 60 pts - 30-Sep-2015 INVITED - 23-Nov-2015 Visa App - 23-Nov-2015 CO Contact(GSM Adelaide) - 01-Dec-2015 (requesting for Singapore PCC) Request Complete - 03-Dec-2015 Grant - 05-Feb-2016 :second: :eyebrows: :fingerscrossed: Trip to Aus - 08-Feb-2016 lane:


Congrats!)


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

After 121 days of visa application, i have got the personal verification call today from the Delhi Australian Embassy.

It was a very brief discussion where the lady on the phone asked me to verify my name, date of birth, my wife's name and then the following details:
1. Education details of my highest qualification and year of completion
2. Work details starting from my first company, year of start and the year of finish and the position i held when i left the company.
3. The job description of my most recent company that i worked with.

This personal interview was done after they had inquired about my work with my previous company. 

When i applied for the Visa, i was in a permanent position with my previous company, i then left that company and am working as a consultant freelancer with the same company. The lady on the phone asked me that she verified with my previous company and they said that i was with them only until the end of October of 2015, i explained to her that i am still with that company but the nature of the job changed, i am no longer a permanent employee but a freelancer consultant.

My question now is, will this change in the nature of the job affect my visa application in anyway?


----------



## happie2012

sky65536 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My wife and I got the golden letter today. Our timeline:
> 
> Subclass - 189 | Electronics Engineer
> ACS App - 20-Jan-2015
> EA Outcome - 30-Sep-2015
> EOI 60 pts - 30-Sep-2015
> INVITED - 23-Nov-2015
> Visa App - 23-Nov-2015
> CO Contact(GSM Adelaide) - 01-Dec-2015 (requesting for Singapore PCC)
> Request Complete - 03-Dec-2015
> Grant - 05-Feb-2016 :second: :eyebrows: :fingerscrossed:
> Trip to Aus - 08-Feb-2016 lane:


Congrats!!! Flying in such a short time? Is this a validation trip or permanent move? Where in Oz are you going?


----------



## Evan82

vybhavkmadadi said:


> After 121 days of visa application, i have got the personal verification call today from the Delhi Australian Embassy.
> 
> It was a very brief discussion where the lady on the phone asked me to verify my name, date of birth, my wife's name and then the following details:
> 1. Education details of my highest qualification and year of completion
> 2. Work details starting from my first company, year of start and the year of finish and the position i held when i left the company.
> 3. The job description of my most recent company that i worked with.
> 
> This personal interview was done after they had inquired about my work with my previous company.
> 
> When i applied for the Visa, i was in a permanent position with my previous company, i then left that company and am working as a consultant freelancer with the same company. The lady on the phone asked me that she verified with my previous company and they said that i was with them only until the end of October of 2015, i explained to her that i am still with that company but the nature of the job changed, i am no longer a permanent employee but a freelancer consultant.
> 
> My question now is, will this change in the nature of the job affect my visa application in anyway?


I think that depends on the number of years you have claimed experience for points test? Would that change, if you were to reduce months starting from October 2015?


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Evan82 said:


> I think that depends on the number of years you have claimed experience for points test? Would that change, if you were to reduce months starting from October 2015?


No, the points would not change, they would remain at 5.


----------



## happie2012

sky65536 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My wife and I got the golden letter today. Our timeline:
> 
> Subclass - 189 | Electronics Engineer
> ACS App - 20-Jan-2015
> EA Outcome - 30-Sep-2015
> EOI 60 pts - 30-Sep-2015
> INVITED - 23-Nov-2015
> Visa App - 23-Nov-2015
> CO Contact(GSM Adelaide) - 01-Dec-2015 (requesting for Singapore PCC)
> Request Complete - 03-Dec-2015
> Grant - 05-Feb-2016 :second: :eyebrows: :fingerscrossed:
> Trip to Aus - 08-Feb-2016 lane:


Congrats!!! Flying in such a short time? Is this a validation trip or permanent move? Where in Oz are you going?


----------



## Evan82

vybhavkmadadi said:


> No, the points would not change, they would remain at 5.


In that case mate, if you have updated DIBP of the nature of your employment change through a 1022 last year, there won't be any issue at all...


----------



## sipoflifein

vybhavkmadadi said:


> No, the points would not change, they would remain at 5.


Did u documented the nature of work(permanent and contractual in your ACS) ?


----------



## indergreat

sky65536 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My wife and I got the golden letter today. Our timeline:
> 
> Subclass - 189 | Electronics Engineer
> ACS App - 20-Jan-2015
> EA Outcome - 30-Sep-2015
> EOI 60 pts - 30-Sep-2015
> INVITED - 23-Nov-2015
> Visa App - 23-Nov-2015
> CO Contact(GSM Adelaide) - 01-Dec-2015 (requesting for Singapore PCC)
> Request Complete - 03-Dec-2015
> Grant - 05-Feb-2016 :second: :eyebrows: :fingerscrossed:
> Trip to Aus - 08-Feb-2016 lane:


Congratz buddy ... best of luck for future ...


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

sipoflifein said:


> Did u documented the nature of work(permanent and contractual in your ACS) ?


This nature of change happened a month after i applied for Visa, ACS was way back in Dec 2014.


----------



## wolfskin

sipoflifein said:


> Did u documented the nature of work(permanent and contractual in your ACS) ?


For example I have declared like
"XXX is working in XXX Software, "Address" as XXX Engineer Full time and Permanent basis for 40 hrs per week from MM/DD/YYYY to till date. "
Now if I am no longer Permanent for the period I am claiming work experience point, most likely it would create an issue


----------



## Evan82

happie2012 said:


> Congrats!!! Flying in such a short time? Is this a validation trip or permanent move? Where in Oz are you going?


happie is a lucky chappie in a shippie location... Singapore to Aus flights, e.g. Bris are in the cheap zone, somewhere around 130-150$ is possible... at shore notice even...


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

wolfskin said:


> For example I have declared like
> "XXX is working in XXX Software, "Address" as XXX Engineer Full time and Permanent basis for 40 hrs per week from MM/DD/YYYY to till date. "
> Now if I am no longer Permanent for the period I am claiming work experience point, most likely it would create an issue


I had sent an email to the CO about the change in the nature of the job. I had not got any reply to that.


----------



## NONPRI

vybhavkmadadi said:


> 121 days and counting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear all friends,
you can call on 0061731367000.

Also please share to all EU members what they have replied.

Thanks


----------



## Evan82

vybhavkmadadi said:


> I had sent an email to the CO about the change in the nature of the job. I had not got any reply to that.


That's better than nothing... 1022 should have been the ideal choice. still won't be an issue since points won't change...


----------



## doidoidoimybaby

elodged 18 December 2015
medical 29 January 2016
result finalised 2 February 2016
no co contact no any update
still waiting
Fingercross
hope I can get next week!!!!!


----------



## Evan82

DIBP closed for the week folks...
Let's line up again the the "hope" queue next 8th Monday...


----------



## Heywb

Hi all,

Need your support and views

I received today an email from [email protected] asking some information related to my contacts in Australia and how I financially support my bachelors degree. For contacts in Australia I will provide the info but what should I mention for financially support for my degree which was provided by my parents acyually. Just mention parents is enough or anything else ?

Moreover this request is not from co it is from skilled support


----------



## sipoflifein

Evan82 said:


> DIBP closed for the week folks...
> Let's line up again the the "hope" queue next 8th Monday...


Agreed its closed, but there is slightly 0.01% hope for all.
Because some where in the same thread read a guy got grant on saturday !!


----------



## Evan82

Heywb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need your support and views
> 
> I received today an email from [email protected] asking some information related to my contacts in Australia and how I financially support my bachelors degree. For contacts in Australia I will provide the info but what should I mention for financially support for my degree which was provided by my parents acyually. Just mention parents is enough or anything else ?
> 
> Moreover this request is not from co it is from skilled support


It seems that you have not completed form 80 or 1221 to the satisfaction of the "skilled support" officer who checked those two forms...
Yes, you have to mention how you supported your bachelors, because form 80 asks for your employment history "from birth" (more practically since you turned 18).
You should have mentioned in the employment/unemployment section for form 80, that you were unemployed during your bachelors studies and was supported by the parents..


----------



## Evan82

sipoflifein said:


> Agreed its closed, but there is slightly 0.01% hope for all.
> Because some where in the same thread read a guy got grant on saturday !!


true, a few (albeit very few) grants have been recorded to have been received on Saturdays.


----------



## mohankum

Congratulation Yograj


----------



## vikaschandra

Heywb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need your support and views
> 
> I received today an email from [email protected] asking some information related to my contacts in Australia and how I financially support my bachelors degree. For contacts in Australia I will provide the info but what should I mention for financially support for my degree which was provided by my parents acyually. Just mention parents is enough or anything else ?
> :eyebrows:
> Moreover this request is not from co it is from skilled support


Yes you can mention that your parents supported you financially during your bachelors degree


----------



## sameerb

Yograj said:


> Good Morning to all my dear friends!!
> Today morning I have received golden email….
> I would like to say thank you so much to EF and all members. Special thanks to Keeda…
> I will pray to god that all my EF friend who are waiting for grant will get it soon.
> Once again thanks.. For support and motivation…..
> My time lime is as below.
> Subclass 190 Radio Telecommunication Technician 313211 | Points 55+5 |
> Invited for NSW Sponsorship: 17th October 2015.
> NSW Sponsorship Approved: 31st October 2015.
> Invited: 31st October 2015
> Visa Applied: 1st November 2015 ( All Docs front Loaded, Form 80 form me, form 1221 for Wife)
> 1st CO Contacted: 3rd December 2015. Req for Spouse Language evidence.
> 2nd CO Contacted: 23rd December 2015. ( VAC2 payment for spouse language)
> Visa Grant: 5th February 2016.
> 
> Yograj



Congratulations . . . !!! :eyebrows:


----------



## nagarajbm

Dear All,

VISA Lodged For: 189 / 261313 / 80 points (including spouse)

I have lodged VISA application on 29/Dec/2015 and submitted all the required docs including 
PCC, Forms-80, 1221 and Medical Reports (on 27Jan-2016)

Visa application status is showing as "Assessment is inprogress"

When can I expect the grant ??? Please let me know based on your experience.

Thanks & Regards,
Nagaraj


----------



## tt2

Received our grant letters today, it's been a long and bumpy road thanks everyone for keeping us going. Good luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## Majician

tt2 said:


> Received our grant letters today, it's been a long and bumpy road thanks everyone for keeping us going. Good luck to everyone waiting.


Congrats


----------



## Vinvid

vybhavkmadadi said:


> After 121 days of visa application, i have got the personal verification call today from the Delhi Australian Embassy.
> 
> It was a very brief discussion where the lady on the phone asked me to verify my name, date of birth, my wife's name and then the following details:
> 1. Education details of my highest qualification and year of completion
> 2. Work details starting from my first company, year of start and the year of finish and the position i held when i left the company.
> 3. The job description of my most recent company that i worked with.
> 
> This personal interview was done after they had inquired about my work with my previous company.
> 
> When i applied for the Visa, i was in a permanent position with my previous company, i then left that company and am working as a consultant freelancer with the same company. The lady on the phone asked me that she verified with my previous company and they said that i was with them only until the end of October of 2015, i explained to her that i am still with that company but the nature of the job changed, i am no longer a permanent employee but a freelancer consultant.
> 
> My question now is, will this change in the nature of the job affect my visa application in anyway?


When did the enquiry with your previous company happen ?...
Any time recent ?...


----------



## NONPRI

Dear All members;

According to this forum threads, from last few days trend it seems that South Australia not granting the visa for 190 and 489.

Please share your comments from above said .


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Vinvid said:


> When did the enquiry with your previous company happen ?...
> 
> Any time recent ?...



The enquiry at my previous company was done yesterday. Although i did not give the declaration on my company's letterhead, as it is a well known MNC, they reached out to my the general HR number and enquired. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameerb

tt2 said:


> Received our grant letters today, it's been a long and bumpy road thanks everyone for keeping us going. Good luck to everyone waiting.


Congrattt2


----------



## ravian720

sipoflifein said:


> Agreed its closed, but there is slightly 0.01% hope for all.
> Because some where in the same thread read a guy got grant on saturday !!


That was delayed email ... sat sun is off... chill n enjoy weekend .... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfskin

vybhavkmadadi said:


> The enquiry at my previous company was done yesterday. Although i did not give the declaration on my company's letterhead, as it is a well known MNC, they reached out to my the general HR number and enquired.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From your posts I can assume that DIBP is verifying all work experiences (past and present ) for all candidates it’s just we don’t know / realize. The assumption was if someone working in fairly reputed MNC and has provided all necessary documents (assuming u did) mainly pay slip, bank statement, offer letter etc. background verification does not happen, which in your cases was proven wrong. 
We don’t realize because they don’t get back to us, only you have left your company (previous) they might have known from calling HR number while conducting a standard verification, so they called you to clarify the matter. Otherwise you would have never known that a verification was conducted.


----------



## Amlan

wolfskin said:


> From your posts I can assume that DIBP is verifying all work experiences (past and present ) for all candidates it’s just we don’t know / realize. The assumption was if someone working in fairly reputed MNC and has provided all necessary documents (assuming u did) mainly pay slip, bank statement, offer letter etc. background verification does not happen, which in your cases was proven wrong.
> We don’t realize because they don’t get back to us, only you have left your company (previous) they might have known from calling HR number while conducting a standard verification, so they called you to clarify the matter. Otherwise you would have never known that a verification was conducted.


I contacted two of my previous organizations few days back asking if there was any employment verification done by DIBP. Strangely, both of the companies responded by saying "we cannot communicate anything in this regard. If you require any clarification, please get in touch with DIBP". 

Strange, since both of the companies responded with this exact same sentence.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharma13r

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Just an update* | We have received our Visa Grants just now.
> 
> Had called DIBP to check my status and to my surprise the lady on the phone informed me that my application is ready for finalization after doing a quick check on my application.
> 
> Within 5 min's of my call I received the Visa Grant Notification.
> 
> 
> Called @ 09:24 am IST | Called lasted for about 7 minutes only (got connected to an operator within 2 minutes).


Congratulations! Which number did you call? +61131881? is there any Email Id as well?


----------



## Vinvid

Amlan said:


> I contacted two of my previous organizations few days back asking if there was any employment verification done by DIBP. Strangely, both of the companies responded by saying "we cannot communicate anything in this regard. If you require any clarification, please get in touch with DIBP".
> 
> Strange, since both of the companies responded with this exact same sentence.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


@ Amlan - But did you have a current employment verification ?..
or any personal verification ?


----------



## andreyx108b

ravian720 said:


> That was delayed email ... sat sun is off... chill n enjoy weekend .... Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



There was an announcement in the past that sine of DIBP staff would work on weekends before NY to clear backlog. Grants were regular on Saturdays.


----------



## Amlan

Vinvid said:


> @ Amlan - But did you have a current employment verification ?..
> or any personal verification ?


Nopes...nothing. There has been no CO contact since I lodged my application 6 weeks back, so this Monday I thought why not contact my previous organizations and know if something is going on and then I got the same mail response. 

There has been no contact in my current organization as far as I know.



Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## ScotDownUnder

andreyx108b said:


> There was an announcement in the past that sine of DIBP staff would work on weekends before NY to clear backlog. Grants were regular on Saturdays.


Yup. Mind you, if I was in their shoes, I'd be happy to do that too: brownie points for the Alka Seltzer days at the end of January...


----------



## rahulnair

sky65536 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My wife and I got the golden letter today. Our timeline:
> 
> Subclass - 189 | Electronics Engineer
> ACS App - 20-Jan-2015
> EA Outcome - 30-Sep-2015
> EOI 60 pts - 30-Sep-2015
> INVITED - 23-Nov-2015
> Visa App - 23-Nov-2015
> CO Contact(GSM Adelaide) - 01-Dec-2015 (requesting for Singapore PCC)
> Request Complete - 03-Dec-2015
> Grant - 05-Feb-2016 :second: :eyebrows: :fingerscrossed:
> Trip to Aus - 08-Feb-2016 lane:




Congratulations! All the best!


----------



## rahulnair

tt2 said:


> Received our grant letters today, it's been a long and bumpy road thanks everyone for keeping us going. Good luck to everyone waiting.




Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## Ktoda

sky65536 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My wife and I got the golden letter today. Our timeline:
> 
> Subclass - 189 | Electronics Engineer
> ACS App - 20-Jan-2015
> EA Outcome - 30-Sep-2015
> EOI 60 pts - 30-Sep-2015
> INVITED - 23-Nov-2015
> Visa App - 23-Nov-2015
> CO Contact(GSM Adelaide) - 01-Dec-2015 (requesting for Singapore PCC)
> Request Complete - 03-Dec-2015
> Grant - 05-Feb-2016 :second: :eyebrows: :fingerscrossed:
> Trip to Aus - 08-Feb-2016 lane:


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## Umas

Hey have one query..

One of previous employer is in the verge of closing down (not yet closed and not sure when they will close also) due to the financial crisis. I managed to get an employee reference letter (a year back) from them for skill set assessment. Also, the telephone numbers mentioned in the employee reference letter, relieving letter and their web-site are already out-off-order due to non-payment of bills to service providers.

So, in case of any employment verification, DIBP may not be able to reach my employer on ph mentioned in employee reference letter, relieving letter and their web-site. 

What should be my approach in this case? Your help in this regard is much appreciated. 

Please note - I have marked this employment period as not-relevant.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Ktoda

Umas said:


> Hey have one query..
> 
> One of previous employer is in the verge of closing down (not yet closed and not sure when they will close also) due to the financial crisis. I managed to get an employee reference letter (a year back) from them for skill set assessment. Also, the telephone numbers mentioned in the employee reference letter, relieving letter and their web-site are already out-off-order due to non-payment of bills to service providers.
> 
> So, in case of any employment verification, DIBP may not be able to reach my employer on ph mentioned in employee reference letter, relieving letter and their web-site.
> 
> What should be my approach in this case? Your help in this regard is much appreciated.
> 
> Please note - I have marked this employment period as not-relevant.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Hi

Some +ve side where DIBP may not check the employment verification on this company as you are not claiming points from that company's experience.

you can also mail this situation and ask for CO advise to avoid any confusions


----------



## xehny

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I received the invite in 189 on Feb-03-2016 and have some queries to apply.
> 
> Can somebody tells the procedure for fee payment from Pakistan?
> 
> I asked from my bank Standard Chartered about funds transfer and they replied it is possible through Telegraphic transfer, does DIBP supports this way?
> 
> And photographs of primary applicant and family are required, what should be background?


You gotta find someone with a Credit Card. I'd recommend if you have any of your relatives/friends abroad, ask them to help you out. I did the same.

For photograph, I had it with White Background.

Hope it helps.


----------



## thewolfsingh

Hi guys,

I submitted my visa application under SC189 for 263111 on 23st Nov 15. 1st CO contact for form 80 and another employment evidence happened on 30th Nov. Fulfilled the requirement on 08th Dec, and clicked Information Submitted on 13th Dec. On 3rd Feb, 2nd CO contacted for same form 80 and employment evidence. I have sent reply to same email saying these were already submitted on 8th Dec with and I have also attached a screenshot of webpage of ImmiAccount attach document page. After emailing them I resubmitted the requested docs and clicked Information Submitted button. Next day morning I called them and a nice lady picked my call and didn't ask for any identification and when I explained my situation she said that CO will reply me in 28 days and I have to wait till further contact.

*My question is why would 2nd CO ask for same form 80 and employment evidence? Secondly how much time they may take to read my email and clarification and then grant? Thirdly how they forward the email to concerned CO as all email goes to one common email address? *


----------



## rahulraju2008

thewolfsingh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my visa application under SC189 for 263111 on 23st Nov 15. 1st CO contact for form 80 and another employment evidence happened on 30th Nov. Fulfilled the requirement on 08th Dec, and clicked Information Submitted on 13th Dec. On 3rd Feb, 2nd CO contacted for same form 80 and employment evidence. I have sent reply to same email saying these were already submitted on 8th Dec with and I have also attached a screenshot of webpage of ImmiAccount attach document page. After emailing them I resubmitted the requested docs and clicked Information Submitted button. Next day morning I called them and a nice lady picked my call and didn't ask for any identification and when I explained my situation she said that CO will reply me in 28 days and I have to wait till further contact.
> 
> My question is why would 2nd CO ask for same form 80 and employment evidence? Secondly how much time they may take to read my email and clarification and then grant? Thirdly how they forward the email to concerned CO as all email goes to one common email address?


1. No apparent reason for this, but it has happened in the past... Several times. 
2. 28 days is the standard response time.. Can happen afterward this as well... No point in calling them up and asking why. 
3. No idea about this.. Must be a common mailbox which is accessible to everyone on the their team. 

One request to you: Please don't post the same question across multiple threads.


----------



## gd2015

vybhavkmadadi said:


> The enquiry at my previous company was done yesterday. Although i did not give the declaration on my company's letterhead, as it is a well known MNC, they reached out to my the general HR number and enquired.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many points did you claim for work experience?


----------



## sameerb

sky65536 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My wife and I got the golden letter today. Our timeline:
> 
> Subclass - 189 | Electronics Engineer
> ACS App - 20-Jan-2015
> EA Outcome - 30-Sep-2015
> EOI 60 pts - 30-Sep-2015
> INVITED - 23-Nov-2015
> Visa App - 23-Nov-2015
> CO Contact(GSM Adelaide) - 01-Dec-2015 (requesting for Singapore PCC)
> Request Complete - 03-Dec-2015
> Grant - 05-Feb-2016 :second: :eyebrows: :fingerscrossed:
> Trip to Aus - 08-Feb-2016 lane:


Congratulations Bro! :thumb:


----------



## Yograj

skurani said:


> Congratulations Yograj!! Best Wishes for future endeavors


Thank you


----------



## thewolfsingh

rahulraju2008 said:


> 1. No apparent reason for this, but it has happened in the past... Several times.
> 2. 28 days is the standard response time.. Can happen afterward this as well... No point in calling them up and asking why.
> 3. No idea about this.. Must be a common mailbox which is accessible to everyone on the their team.
> 
> One request to you: Please don't post the same question across multiple threads.


Okay buddy. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## indergreat

thewolfsingh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my visa application under SC189 for 263111 on 23st Nov 15. 1st CO contact for form 80 and another employment evidence happened on 30th Nov. Fulfilled the requirement on 08th Dec, and clicked Information Submitted on 13th Dec. On 3rd Feb, 2nd CO contacted for same form 80 and employment evidence. I have sent reply to same email saying these were already submitted on 8th Dec with and I have also attached a screenshot of webpage of ImmiAccount attach document page. After emailing them I resubmitted the requested docs and clicked Information Submitted button. Next day morning I called them and a nice lady picked my call and didn't ask for any identification and when I explained my situation she said that CO will reply me in 28 days and I have to wait till further contact.
> 
> *My question is why would 2nd CO ask for same form 80 and employment evidence? Secondly how much time they may take to read my email and clarification and then grant? Thirdly how they forward the email to concerned CO as all email goes to one common email address? *


1. Sometimes during the upload process the files become corrupt, seems this to be the issue otherwise there is no way they should ask for the same things twice .... 
2. The official timeline is 28 days ... rest is luck ... but now days the trend is 6-8 weeks ... so can never be sure when CO will look at your file again
3. DIBP clearly states to add CO name and position number along with client's TRN number or file number in the subject line of the mail, also include the same in the body of the mail, that way they're able to forward the mail to the concerned CO


----------



## ArjunYadav15

hi guys, need input regarding employment for below scenario

1. I am currently working in company X (in Australia)
2. I lodged visa
3. I quite company X
4. I am un-employed or start working in company Y

How do DIBP handle this situation? I am assuming I would have to update my application online with employment details? what happens if a person is unemployed at the time of grant?


----------



## vram

Hi guys just have a quick question. Does CO look back at your file 6-8 weeks after request complete or from when he requested documents from you? Also does this 6-8 weeks trend includes or excludes the weekend? Just asking because its been 7 weeks including the weekends (15th Dec) since CO requested PCC and i haven't got the grant or any reply yet.
Thanks


----------



## indergreat

vram said:


> Hi guys just have a quick question. Does CO look back at your file 6-8 weeks after request complete or from when he requested documents from you? Also does this 6-8 weeks trend includes or excludes the weekend? Just asking because its been 7 weeks including the weekends (15th Dec) since CO requested PCC and i haven't got the grant or any reply yet.
> Thanks


Generally it's after the Document request, but the past someone reported that he/she called DIBP and they said that CO will look at his/her file after 6-8 weeks of Request Complete, Monday will be 10 weeks for me since CO contact and even I haven't heard anything since ... so not pretty sure what is going on over there at their end ...


----------



## gd2015

Hi
I have one generic query.
After CO allocation once we provide them the required documents, does the CO look into all the documents again or they only check if the missing/requested document is fine?
Also is it the same CO who looks into the file or randomly it gets assigned to some other CO?


----------



## cozmopravesh

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> I have one generic query.
> After CO allocation once we provide them the required documents, does the CO look into all the documents again or they only check if the missing/requested document is fine?
> Also is it the same CO who looks into the file or randomly it gets assigned to some other CO?


Most of the cases ( read 99% ) it goes to another CO and not the same... so another CO would tend to go through all docs again and may request for a new doc which they feel is required to process the case.

The above comment is on my extensive observation only. Others may differ.


----------



## rahulraju2008

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> I have one generic query.
> After CO allocation once we provide them the required documents, does the CO look into all the documents again or they only check if the missing/requested document is fine?
> Also is it the same CO who looks into the file or randomly it gets assigned to some other CO?


Toooo generic indeed! No one can predict that other than a CO himself. If your docs are genuine you shouldn't be concerned about this I would say. 

Will not be the same CO most probably. Lots of occurrences of multiple CO contacts in this forum.


----------



## lahmstanley

Hi Everyone,
Does the Case Officer ask for a PCC if you've vacationed in a country for 4 months ? 
Thanx people. 
Cheers


----------



## vram

vram said:


> Hi guys just have a quick question. Does CO look back at your file 6-8 weeks after request complete or from when he requested documents from you? Also does this 6-8 weeks trend includes or excludes the weekend? Just asking because its been 7 weeks including the weekends (15th Dec) since CO requested PCC and i haven't got the grant or any reply yet.
> Thanks


 Yeah its really frustrating when they do this. Lets hope for the best that we hear something next week:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gd2015

cozmopravesh said:


> Most of the cases ( read 99% ) it goes to another CO and not the same... so another CO would tend to go through all docs again and may request for a new doc which they feel is required to process the case.
> 
> The above comment is on my extensive observation only. Others may differ.


Thanks for your reply.
So based on your observation, what's the % of cases where there is another CO invention asking for a different set of documents.
I have seen this happening quite a few times but not sure how common this is.


----------



## Kelschiao

Hi guys, since we got our grant 2 Feb, I was wondering if it is a rule that one has to have a job offer in place before moving to Australia?


----------



## bharathi039

Kelschiao said:


> Hi guys, since we got our grant 2 Feb, I was wondering if it is a rule that one has to have a job offer in place before moving to Australia?


As far I know, there is no such rule. Having said that, it would benefit you if you have a Job offer before migrating so that, you don't have to spare time and money searching for a new job in Australia. 

In fact, most of the guys land there and search for the job..


----------



## sameerb

Kelschiao said:


> Hi guys, since we got our grant 2 Feb, I was wondering if it is a rule that one has to have a job offer in place before moving to Australia?


Congratulations! Kelschaio.

No! its not necessary to have a job offer before moving to Australia. A grant is all you need


----------



## mmon

msr83 said:


> Yes bro... Got grant for me and my family..


Just realised that your second Co contact was like within 2 weeks, that's very fast and late congratulations! Btw what doc was required?


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi Guys,

I just came back from my initial entry, had a blast. SYD-GC-MEL were on my list and the country is absolutely wonderful. I remember the train, wharf and bus tracks by heart now. Met a lot of friends who were happily settled down there. Time to get into some serious business and plan my final movement.

I have a question which is very confusing for me regarding the timelines to achieve the 4 years mark to be able to full fill the citizenship criteria. 

I got my PR on 28th April 2015, I made my IE on 15th January 2016, therefore I spent 8 months and 15 days away from Oz already. Considering that my PR is valid for 5 years from 28th April 2015 to 28th April 2020, what do you think when should I permanently move in order to be eligible for citizenship in 2020?

One of my friend suggest I should move within 9-10 months and I will still have 1 month to go for vacation during each year till 2020.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks
LR


----------



## KeeDa

Lord Raven said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just came back from my initial entry, had a blast. SYD-GC-MEL were on my list and the country is absolutely wonderful. I remember the train, wharf and bus tracks by heart now. Met a lot of friends who were happily settled down there. Time to get into some serious business and plan my final movement.
> 
> I have a question which is very confusing for me regarding the timelines to achieve the 4 years mark to be able to full fill the citizenship criteria.
> 
> I got my PR on 28th April 2015, I made my IE on 15th January 2016, therefore I spent 8 months and 15 days away from Oz already. Considering that my PR is valid for 5 years from 28th April 2015 to 28th April 2020, what do you think when should I permanently move in order to be eligible for citizenship in 2020?
> 
> One of my friend suggest I should move within 9-10 months and I will still have 1 month to go for vacation during each year till 2020.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> LR


Good to hear from you again @LR.

PR is "permanent" mate and not 5 years. It was just yesterday that I posted about this. See if it helps: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-google-page-ranking-renewal.html#post9355922

As for citizenship, DIBP has a useful calculator for that: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Ente/Retu/residence-calculator


----------



## sameerb

Lord Raven said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just came back from my initial entry, had a blast. SYD-GC-MEL were on my list and the country is absolutely wonderful. I remember the train, wharf and bus tracks by heart now. Met a lot of friends who were happily settled down there. Time to get into some serious business and plan my final movement.
> 
> I have a question which is very confusing for me regarding the timelines to achieve the 4 years mark to be able to full fill the citizenship criteria.
> 
> I got my PR on 28th April 2015, I made my IE on 15th January 2016, therefore I spent 8 months and 15 days away from Oz already. Considering that my PR is valid for 5 years from 28th April 2015 to 28th April 2020, what do you think when should I permanently move in order to be eligible for citizenship in 2020?
> 
> One of my friend suggest I should move within 9-10 months and I will still have 1 month to go for vacation during each year till 2020.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> LR


Dear Bro,

Firstly, PR is not valid for only 5 years, it valid forever. Its just that for first 5 years you can travel in and out of Australia without any further visa. After 5 years if you intend to travel outside you would need to get a PR return visa. If you dont travel outside nothing happens to your PR. 

Secondly, Can you please share how many days it took you to get PR card in Australia.


Regards,
Sameer


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi KeeDa,

Glad to see you once again.

My question was, after validating my PR in this January 2016, if I go back before one year, would this first year considered among 4 years for citizenship?

On the link you posted it is clearly mentioned that, 

_-have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for four years immediately before applying which must include the last 12 months as a permanent resident,
and
-not have been absent from Australia for more than one year in total, in the 4 year period, including no more than 90 days in the year immediately before applying. 
_

This means, if I go back before one year, my first year will be accepted. And, in the remaining three years I can still avail vacation less than 90 days. And in the last year I should stay for 12 months straight.

It is still confusing, if you know better, please elaborate 



KeeDa said:


> Good to hear from you again @LR.
> 
> PR is "permanent" mate and not 5 years. It was just yesterday that I posted about this. See if it helps: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-google-page-ranking-renewal.html#post9355922
> 
> As for citizenship, DIBP has a useful calculator for that: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Ente/Retu/residence-calculator


----------



## Lord Raven

Bro, there is no such thing as PR card. I only applied for my bank accounts, TFN, and medicare. I could not achieve a driving license because time was short and I did not attempt it. That is all you can do on your IE.

Regarding my query, I want to know, how to fulfil the four years requirement for citizenship. I know PR is permanent 

Thanks
LR



sameerberlas said:


> Dear Bro,
> 
> Firstly, PR is not valid for only 5 years, it valid forever. Its just that for first 5 years you can travel in and out of Australia without any further visa. After 5 years if you intend to travel outside you would need to get a PR return visa. If you dont travel outside nothing happens to your PR.
> 
> Secondly, Can you please share how many days it took you to get PR card in Australia.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


----------



## Tarun1410

*Help!*

Dear All,

I received Invite for 189 this February. As I was filling in the 17 Page Visa Application, I am struggling with the following. I solicit your advice on the same :

1. The Name of Engineering college for my Bachelors (as written and approved by ACS) is XXXXXX which is copied in my visa application. However I just realized that in my degree that was submitted to ACS, Degree name should have been XXXXXX, CITY,(STATE NAME).Is this a problem only the city and state name is missing rest all is OK. is there something that I can do now?

2. In one of my work ex, the title.designation is 65 characters long , and same has been copied in the visa application, however when i put in my roles and responsibilities in the visa page, it does not let me save as it says the maximum allowed is 40 characters. Can I shorten it in the Visa Page It would then be different than ACS letter. would it be a problem?

Regards.
Tarun


----------



## sameerb

Lord Raven said:


> Bro, there is no such thing as PR card. I only applied for my bank accounts, TFN, and medicare. I could not achieve a driving license because time was short and I did not attempt it. That is all you can do on your IE.
> 
> Regarding my query, I want to know, how to fulfil the four years requirement for citizenship. I know PR is permanent
> 
> Thanks
> LR



As website says:
have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for four years immediately before applying which must include the last 12 months as a permanent resident, 

It means if you intend to apply for citizenship in 2020, NOW  is the time to move permanently. What I understand fromm 'immediately' is you need to be there for last 4 years before applying.


----------



## KeeDa

Lord Raven said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Glad to see you once again.
> 
> My question was, after validating my PR in this January 2016, if I go back before one year, would this first year considered among 4 years for citizenship?
> 
> On the link you posted it is clearly mentioned that,
> 
> _-have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for four years immediately before applying which must include the last 12 months as a permanent resident,
> and
> -not have been absent from Australia for more than one year in total, in the 4 year period, including no more than 90 days in the year immediately before applying.
> _
> 
> This means, if I go back before one year, my first year will be accepted. And, in the remaining three years I can still avail vacation less than 90 days. And in the last year I should stay for 12 months straight.
> 
> It is still confusing, if you know better, please elaborate


I too don't have any idea about it. Someone who has been through this and has a first hand experience can tell us for sure. But, just guessing- theoretically, you may seem to be eligible for citizenship as per these rules, but for the citizenship application itself, they might ask you for documents to prove your claims, and there you may not have enough to prove that you were "residing" (had rented a place, a few bills, bank statements, etc) for that validation trip period.


----------



## KeeDa

Tarun1410 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received Invite for 189 this February. As I was filling in the 17 Page Visa Application, I am struggling with the following. I solicit your advice on the same :
> 
> 1. The Name of Engineering college for my Bachelors (as written and approved by ACS) is XXXXXX which is copied in my visa application. However I just realized that in my degree that was submitted to ACS, Degree name should have been XXXXXX, CITY,(STATE NAME).Is this a problem only the city and state name is missing rest all is OK. is there something that I can do now?
> 
> 2. In one of my work ex, the title.designation is 65 characters long , and same has been copied in the visa application, however when i put in my roles and responsibilities in the visa page, it does not let me save as it says the maximum allowed is 40 characters. Can I shorten it in the Visa Page It would then be different than ACS letter. would it be a problem?
> 
> Regards.
> Tarun


1. I don't see any problems. It is quite obvious that XXXXXX is your degree name and the rest of the text is just city and state where you studied.

2. Same as for one of my job titles. No problems with this.


----------



## nagarajbm

Drear All:

This is the timeline for my spouse visa processing for 189 (261313). Waiting for VISA grant:

PTE - A: 22-Oct-2015 (L90/R87/S90/W90)
ACS Applied: 5-Nov-2015
Positive ACS: 9- Nov-2015
EOI (189/80 pts): 16-Nov-2015
Invitation: 23-Nov-2015
VISA Lodged: 29-Dec-2015
PCC: 6-Jan-2016
CO Assigned: 18-Jan-2016
Form 80, 1221: 25-Jan-2015
Medicals: 27-Jan-2015
Grant: ???

Hope by March end I am expecting visa grant. Lets wait for the best.

Thanks,
Nagaraj


----------



## nagarajbm

Drear All:

small correction in my previous post. 
This is the timeline for my spouse visa processing for 189 (261313). Waiting for VISA grant:

PTE - A: 22-Oct-2015 (L90/R87/S90/W90)
ACS Applied: 5-Nov-2015
Positive ACS: 9- Nov-2015
EOI (189/80 pts): 16-Nov-2015
Invitation: 23-Nov-2015
VISA Lodged: 29-Dec-2015
PCC: 6-Jan-2016
CO Assigned: 18-Jan-2016
Form 80, 1221: 25-Jan-2016
Medicals: 27-Jan-2016
Grant: ???

Hope by March end I am expecting visa grant. Lets wait for the best.

Thanks,
Nagaraj


----------



## mahi31

Good luck


----------



## Kelschiao

Hi, may I ask what is TFN? We are planning to go for our IED and trying to figure out our to-do list while there. How long did you go for? Thanks for sharing. 





Lord Raven said:


> Bro, there is no such thing as PR card. I only applied for my bank accounts, TFN, and medicare. I could not achieve a driving license because time was short and I did not attempt it. That is all you can do on your IE.
> 
> Regarding my query, I want to know, how to fulfil the four years requirement for citizenship. I know PR is permanent
> 
> Thanks
> LR


----------



## wolfskin

*High hopes on coming week*

As on today:

80 days -- since Visa lodge
65 days (9 weeks and 2 days) --- since CO contact 
54 days (7 weeks and 5 days) --- since request complete


Expecting something on coming Friday, 12 February 2016 
which would be 

8 weeks and 3 days after request complete and 85th day after Visa lodge
 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## acars

wolfskin said:


> As on today:
> 
> 80 days -- since Visa lodge
> 65 days (9 weeks and 2 days) --- since CO contact
> 54 days (7 weeks and 5 days) --- since request complete
> 
> 
> Expecting something on coming Friday, 12 February 2016
> which would be
> 
> 8 weeks and 3 days after request complete and 85th day after Visa lodge
> :fingerscrossed:


Most likely in next 2 weeks, since you're still within 90 days frame


----------



## Majician

wolfskin said:


> As on today:
> 
> 80 days -- since Visa lodge
> 65 days (9 weeks and 2 days) --- since CO contact
> 54 days (7 weeks and 5 days) --- since request complete
> 
> 
> Expecting something on coming Friday, 12 February 2016
> which would be
> 
> 8 weeks and 3 days after request complete and 85th day after Visa lodge
> :fingerscrossed:


We have so much identical dates, wish you best of luck !!!


----------



## wolfskin

Majician said:


> We have so much identical dates, wish you best of luck !!!


Indeed. Hopping for the best. Wish you too good luck .


----------



## Tarun1410

KeeDa said:


> 1. I don't see any problems. It is quite obvious that XXXXXX is your degree name and the rest of the text is just city and state where you studied.
> 
> 2. Same as for one of my job titles. No problems with this.


Thanks a lot Keeda for your response. 

I shall now go ahead and Submit my Visa.


----------



## Ashuaust

Hello guys 
Just a question 
The last updated date on my application has to be the date I paid my visa fees? Or the last documents I uploaded that date?


----------



## Yograj

wolfskin said:


> As on today:
> 
> 80 days -- since Visa lodge
> 65 days (9 weeks and 2 days) --- since CO contact
> 54 days (7 weeks and 5 days) --- since request complete
> 
> 
> Expecting something on coming Friday, 12 February 2016
> which would be
> 
> 8 weeks and 3 days after request complete and 85th day after Visa lodge
> :fingerscrossed:


Dear Frd,

Please be relax and calm. and see the my timeline.
Visa lodge: 1st Nov 2015
Visa Grant: 5th Feb 2016.

more than 90 days..
So, hopefully this week or next week you will receive your golden email.

All the best!!


----------



## indergreat

As on today:

78 days -- since Visa lodge
69 days (9 weeks and 6 days) --- since CO contact
53 days (7 weeks and 4 days) --- since request complete


Expecting something next week .... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

indergreat said:


> As on today: 78 days -- since Visa lodge 69 days (9 weeks and 6 days) --- since CO contact 53 days (7 weeks and 4 days) --- since request complete Expecting something next week .... :fingerscrossed:


I an sure week will bring the result


----------



## vinc

Mine is 
173 days since lodgement 
62 days since last co contact. 
I have learned how to be patient the hard way  . strongly believe it would take more than a year.


----------



## sipoflifein

*What about mine ?*

For all the people posting number of days which is less than 90 days visa lodge, here is some motivation.

Check my time, both 90 days and 28 days after CO contact has passed


----------



## sameerb

Good Luck to every waiting soul out there


----------



## ramapithecus

*About medical*

Hi,

I have already applied for the 189 visa on 13th Jan 2016. I waited to hear from the CO after visa application, but there is nothing till date. I found in forum that others are also submitting the medical and PCC. What is needed and How can I submit the medical ?

Also another thing, for the english test, during the PTE exam, my introduction was not good as I was worried but scored L-89, S-90, R-84, W-81 as I was able to focus on the test gradually. Do the immi officials hear my PTE test introduction and does this make any problem for me?

Thanks, any help would be greatly appreciated.



25/Dec/2015: EOI 189 - Category 2613 - 70 points (including 5 points for work exp)
8/Jan/2016: Invitation
13/Jan/2016: Visa Lodged


----------



## Lord Raven

Bro, I have just consulted my friend who got his citizenship in last week 

As per him and the website KeeDa posted in his last post, you have to be onshore for 4 years, you can only stay away for 365 days in total in these 4 years.

When you apply, you should have completed 4 years in such a way that you were not away for more than 365 days in these 4 years, and, in the last year you cannot stay away for more than 90 days. If you meet this criteria then you can dial the citizenship office number.

I guess this is very helpful information for all those who have done IE and are planning to move permanently, they can plan their journey accordingly. If they stay away for 12 months, then in the next 3 years they cannot go on vacation for a single day to be eligible for citizenship. I will probably go after 10 months and save 2 months for vacation in the next years.

Cheers
LR



sameerberlas said:


> As website says:
> have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for four years immediately before applying which must include the last 12 months as a permanent resident,
> 
> It means if you intend to apply for citizenship in 2020, NOW  is the time to move permanently. What I understand fromm 'immediately' is you need to be there for last 4 years before applying.





KeeDa said:


> I too don't have any idea about it. Someone who has been through this and has a first hand experience can tell us for sure. But, just guessing- theoretically, you may seem to be eligible for citizenship as per these rules, but for the citizenship application itself, they might ask you for documents to prove your claims, and there you may not have enough to prove that you were "residing" (had rented a place, a few bills, bank statements, etc) for that validation trip period.


----------



## insouciant

I lodged my application on 23rd Jan, can anyone tell approx. after how many days CO will contact me... any ideas?


----------



## insouciant

I lodged my application on 23rd Jan, can anyone tell me approx. after how many days CO will contact me? any ideas guys?


----------



## sameerb

Lord Raven said:


> Bro, I have just consulted my friend who got his citizenship in last week
> 
> As per him and the website KeeDa posted in his last post, you have to be onshore for 4 years, you can only stay away for 365 days in total in these 4 years.
> 
> When you apply, you should have completed 4 years in such a way that you were not away for more than 365 days in these 4 years, and, in the last year you cannot stay away for more than 90 days. If you meet this criteria then you can dial the citizenship office number.
> 
> I guess this is very helpful information for all those who have done IE and are planning to move permanently, they can plan their journey accordingly. If they stay away for 12 months, then in the next 3 years they cannot go on vacation for a single day to be eligible for citizenship. I will probably go after 10 months and save 2 months for vacation in the next years.
> 
> Cheers
> LR


Well All the best in every thing you do bro :thumb:


----------



## rahulnair

ramapithecus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have already applied for the 189 visa on 13th Jan 2016. I waited to hear from the CO after visa application, but there is nothing till date. I found in forum that others are also submitting the medical and PCC. What is needed and How can I submit the medical ?
> 
> Also another thing, for the english test, during the PTE exam, my introduction was not good as I was worried but scored L-89, S-90, R-84, W-81 as I was able to focus on the test gradually. Do the immi officials hear my PTE test introduction and does this make any problem for me?
> 
> Thanks, any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 25/Dec/2015: EOI 189 - Category 2613 - 70 points (including 5 points for work exp)
> 8/Jan/2016: Invitation
> 13/Jan/2016: Visa Lodged


For medicals, you can log on to your immiaccount and generate HAP ID. Use the HAP id to log in to the emedicals site (https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient) and generate your referral letter. Schedule your medicals at any of the panel physicians listed - https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians and carry the referral letter alongwith any other documents as required.

Your PTE recordings will not be listened to by immigration officials. I'm sure they don't have so much of time to listen to so many recordings.


----------



## Jahirul

Lord Raven said:


> Bro, I have just consulted my friend who got his citizenship in last week
> 
> As per him and the website KeeDa posted in his last post, you have to be onshore for 4 years, you can only stay away for 365 days in total in these 4 years.
> 
> When you apply, you should have completed 4 years in such a way that you were not away for more than 365 days in these 4 years, and, in the last year you cannot stay away for more than 90 days. If you meet this criteria then you can dial the citizenship office number.
> 
> I guess this is very helpful information for all those who have done IE and are planning to move permanently, they can plan their journey accordingly. If they stay away for 12 months, then in the next 3 years they cannot go on vacation for a single day to be eligible for citizenship. I will probably go after 10 months and save 2 months for vacation in the next years.
> 
> Cheers
> LR


This is really helpful information, specially for those who purposely delays their initial entry..
Thanks a lot for sharing


----------



## 3br4h!m

Co requested USA PCC, which I can't provide since I haven't stayed in US in the last 10yrs. I've emailed them explaining it and providing necessary documents. 

Is the response time same (28 days) for email as well? Or I can expect to hear from them sooner? Its been 6 days already.


----------



## andreyx108b

3br4h!m said:


> Co requested USA PCC, which I can't provide since I haven't stayed in US in the last 10yrs. I've emailed them explaining it and providing necessary documents. Is the response time same (28 days) for email as well? Or I can expect to hear from them sooner? Its been 6 days already.


 28+ days (usually)


----------



## gaus

Gong Xi Fa Cai to all of you. Hope the year of Monkey brings quick Grants. All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## diogosgp

8 -12-15= 9 Weeks now since CO requested Medicals
9-12-15 = 9 Weeks Request completed

Reply = ???


----------



## Jagadesh

Hi All,

It was great journey with all of you, almost around 6 months. Lots of corrections, review's, requests, updates, modifications.
Finally, i have got the grant today.
I have to appreciate all your commitment and response you show daily. I was able to get an update mostly with a day
I have never faced issues in getting reply for my post.	
Special Thanks to you All.
Love you all 

189 Visa
ANZSCO	: 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS Applied	: 16 Sep 2015
ACS +ve : 22 Sep 2015
PTE : 19 Oct 2015 (65 Marks)
EOI Applied	: 30 Oct 2015 (65 Points)
EOI Invite	: 6 Nov 2015
Visa Lodge	: 30 Nov 2015
Medicals	: 24 Dec 2015
Doc Uploaded : 7 Jan 2016 ( PCC )
Visa Grant : 8 Feb 2016 (GSM-Brisbane)


----------



## wolfskin

Jagadesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It was great journey with all of you, almost around 6 months. Lots of corrections, review's, requests, updates, modifications.
> Finally, i have got the grant today.


Congratulations ... The week starts with you. Good luck ahead


----------



## diogosgp

Jagadesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It was great journey with all of you, almost around 6 months. Lots of corrections, review's, requests, updates, modifications.
> Finally, i have got the grant today.
> I have to appreciate all your commitment and response you show daily. I was able to get an update mostly with a day
> I have never faced issues in getting reply for my post.
> Special Thanks to you All.
> Love you all
> 
> 189 Visa
> ANZSCO	: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS Applied	: 16 Sep 2015
> ACS +ve : 22 Sep 2015
> PTE : 19 Oct 2015 (65 Marks)
> EOI Applied	: 30 Oct 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invite	: 6 Nov 2015
> Visa Lodge	: 30 Nov 2015
> Medicals	: 24 Dec 2015
> Doc Uploaded : 7 Jan 2016 ( PCC )
> Visa Grant : 8 Feb 2016 (GSM-Brisbane)


Congratulations first of all. You grant gives me hope and also concern.

I applied on the 28-11 and contacted on 8-12. Completed request on 9-12. Not a word until now.


----------



## gaus

Jagadesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It was great journey with all of you, almost around 6 months. Lots of corrections, review's, requests, updates, modifications.
> Finally, i have got the grant today.
> I have to appreciate all your commitment and response you show daily. I was able to get an update mostly with a day
> I have never faced issues in getting reply for my post.
> Special Thanks to you All.
> Love you all
> 
> 189 Visa
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS Applied: 16 Sep 2015
> ACS +ve: 22 Sep 2015
> PTE: 19 Oct 2015 (65 Marks)
> EOI Applied: 30 Oct 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invite: 6 Nov 2015
> Visa Lodge: 30 Nov 2015
> Medicals: 24 Dec 2015
> Doc Uploaded : 7 Jan 2016 ( PCC )
> Visa Grant : 8 Feb 2016 (GSM-Brisbane)


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Lord Raven

3br4h!m said:


> Co requested USA PCC, which I can't provide since I haven't stayed in US in the last 10yrs. I've emailed them explaining it and providing necessary documents.
> 
> Is the response time same (28 days) for email as well? Or I can expect to hear from them sooner? Its been 6 days already.


You can call them for a faster response if everything else is complete. On a lucky day, you might be able to achieve a grant. Otherwise, they'll respond as the system tells them that you have submitted the documents, which usually is 1-2 months.


----------



## rahulnair

Jagadesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It was great journey with all of you, almost around 6 months. Lots of corrections, review's, requests, updates, modifications.
> Finally, i have got the grant today.
> I have to appreciate all your commitment and response you show daily. I was able to get an update mostly with a day
> I have never faced issues in getting reply for my post.
> Special Thanks to you All.
> Love you all
> 
> 189 Visa
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS Applied: 16 Sep 2015
> ACS +ve: 22 Sep 2015
> PTE: 19 Oct 2015 (65 Marks)
> EOI Applied: 30 Oct 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invite: 6 Nov 2015
> Visa Lodge: 30 Nov 2015
> Medicals: 24 Dec 2015
> Doc Uploaded : 7 Jan 2016 ( PCC )
> Visa Grant : 8 Feb 2016 (GSM-Brisbane)




Congratulations! All the very best for the future!  

A quick question - Was there CO contact?


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Jagadesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It was great journey with all of you, almost around 6 months. Lots of corrections, review's, requests, updates, modifications.
> Finally, i have got the grant today.
> I have to appreciate all your commitment and response you show daily. I was able to get an update mostly with a day
> I have never faced issues in getting reply for my post.
> Special Thanks to you All.
> Love you all
> 
> 189 Visa
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS Applied: 16 Sep 2015
> ACS +ve: 22 Sep 2015
> PTE: 19 Oct 2015 (65 Marks)
> EOI Applied: 30 Oct 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invite: 6 Nov 2015
> Visa Lodge: 30 Nov 2015
> Medicals: 24 Dec 2015
> Doc Uploaded : 7 Jan 2016 ( PCC )
> Visa Grant : 8 Feb 2016 (GSM-Brisbane)



Congratulations, a great news in the morning, wish you the very best in the future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amlan

Jagadesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It was great journey with all of you, almost around 6 months. Lots of corrections, review's, requests, updates, modifications.
> Finally, i have got the grant today.
> I have to appreciate all your commitment and response you show daily. I was able to get an update mostly with a day
> I have never faced issues in getting reply for my post.
> Special Thanks to you All.
> Love you all
> 
> 189 Visa
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS Applied: 16 Sep 2015
> ACS +ve: 22 Sep 2015
> PTE: 19 Oct 2015 (65 Marks)
> EOI Applied: 30 Oct 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invite: 6 Nov 2015
> Visa Lodge: 30 Nov 2015
> Medicals: 24 Dec 2015
> Doc Uploaded : 7 Jan 2016 ( PCC )
> Visa Grant : 8 Feb 2016 (GSM-Brisbane)


Congratulations!! A superb start to your week, I must say  

Just curious, no CO contact?


Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## electrified

diogosgp said:


> Congratulations first of all. You grant gives me hope and also concern.
> 
> I applied on the 28-11 and contacted on 8-12. Completed request on 9-12. Not a word until now.


same boat  as u mate. hopefully we will hear some thing this week
:confused2:


----------



## BrainDrain

Jagadesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It was great journey with all of you, almost around 6 months. Lots of corrections, review's, requests, updates, modifications.
> Finally, i have got the grant today.
> I have to appreciate all your commitment and response you show daily. I was able to get an update mostly with a day
> I have never faced issues in getting reply for my post.
> Special Thanks to you All.
> Love you all
> 
> 189 Visa
> ANZSCO	: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS Applied	: 16 Sep 2015
> ACS +ve : 22 Sep 2015
> PTE : 19 Oct 2015 (65 Marks)
> EOI Applied	: 30 Oct 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invite	: 6 Nov 2015
> Visa Lodge	: 30 Nov 2015
> Medicals	: 24 Dec 2015
> Doc Uploaded : 7 Jan 2016 ( PCC )
> Visa Grant : 8 Feb 2016 (GSM-Brisbane)



Congratulations mate!
I have applied on 22 Dec no CO contact yet. Arggh frustrating


----------



## diogosgp

electrified said:


> same boat  as u mate. hopefully we will hear some thing this week
> :confused2:


Hopefully but honestly I'm in a waiting loop that seems not to end any time soon.


----------



## Amlan

BrainDrain said:


> Congratulations mate!
> I have applied on 22 Dec no CO contact yet. Arggh frustrating


Wow! Same situation as yours. Applied on 20th Dec and no CO contact yet... 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## indergreat

Jagadesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It was great journey with all of you, almost around 6 months. Lots of corrections, review's, requests, updates, modifications.
> Finally, i have got the grant today.
> I have to appreciate all your commitment and response you show daily. I was able to get an update mostly with a day
> I have never faced issues in getting reply for my post.
> Special Thanks to you All.
> Love you all


Congratz buddy ... best of luck for future ...


----------



## ramapithecus

rahulnair said:


> For medicals, you can log on to your immiaccount and generate HAP ID. Use the HAP id to log in to the emedicals site and generate your referral letter. Schedule your medicals at any of the panel physicians listed - and carry the referral letter alongwith any other documents as required.
> 
> Your PTE recordings will not be listened to by immigration officials. I'm sure they don't have so much of time to listen to so many recordings.


Thanks @rahulnair for the hopeful information. And as I have gone through border gov website, I came to know that the processing will be delayed if you do the medical after applying visa unless the CO requests you to do so. Is it true? Should I wait for the CO to request me the medical?

Any clues when will the CO come to contact. I have applied with my wife and 2 year old son as dependents.

25/Dec/2015: EOI 189 - Category 2613 - 70 points (including 5 points for work exp)
8/Jan/2016: Invitation
13/Jan/2016: Visa Lodged


----------



## diogosgp

ramapithecus said:


> Thanks @rahulnair for the hopeful information. And as I have gone through border gov website, I came to know that the processing will be delayed if you do the medical after applying visa unless the CO requests you to do so. Is it true? Should I wait for the CO to request me the medical?
> 
> Any clues when will the CO come to contact. I have applied with my wife and 2 year old son as dependents.
> 
> 25/Dec/2015: EOI 189 - Category 2613 - 70 points (including 5 points for work exp)
> 8/Jan/2016: Invitation
> 13/Jan/2016: Visa Lodged


The CO contacted me for medicals on 8/12/15 and Im waiting since then. So better to do it before they ask for it.


----------



## JAN84

Jagadesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It was great journey with all of you, almost around 6 months. Lots of corrections, review's, requests, updates, modifications.
> Finally, i have got the grant today.
> I have to appreciate all your commitment and response you show daily. I was able to get an update mostly with a day
> I have never faced issues in getting reply for my post.
> Special Thanks to you All.
> Love you all
> 
> ----------------------------------
> Best of Luck Bro.
> _________________
> ANZSCO CODE: 263312 : Telecommunication Network Engineer
> 
> 01.10.2015 : Submitted CDR
> 07.10.2015 : EA Positive Assessment
> 07.10.2015 : Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
> 04.12.2015 : Invited to Apply
> 21.12.2015 : Visa Lodge
> 13.01.2016 : CO Assigned(Additional information requested)
> 19.01.2016 : Medical
> 20.01.2016 : All additional documents uploaded
> XX.XX.2016 : Grant:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## anoop_vn

Amlan said:


> Wow! Same situation as yours. Applied on 20th Dec and no CO contact yet...
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


hi, 

We are also in similar situation. Our agent says not to worry, the average time taken for CO assigning and contact is 6 to 8 weeks


----------



## Amlan

anoop_vn said:


> hi,
> 
> We are also in similar situation. Our agent says not to worry, the average time taken for CO assigning and contact is 6 to 8 weeks


Okk...so maybe next week I'll hear something (8 weeks completion)

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## NGK

Jagadesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It was great journey with all of you, almost around 6 months. Lots of corrections, review's, requests, updates, modifications.
> Finally, i have got the grant today.
> I have to appreciate all your commitment and response you show daily. I was able to get an update mostly with a day
> I have never faced issues in getting reply for my post.
> Special Thanks to you All.
> Love you all
> 
> 189 Visa
> ANZSCO	: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS Applied	: 16 Sep 2015
> ACS +ve : 22 Sep 2015
> PTE : 19 Oct 2015 (65 Marks)
> EOI Applied	: 30 Oct 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invite	: 6 Nov 2015
> Visa Lodge	: 30 Nov 2015
> Medicals	: 24 Dec 2015
> Doc Uploaded : 7 Jan 2016 ( PCC )
> Visa Grant : 8 Feb 2016 (GSM-Brisbane)


CONGRATS !!!! All the best.


----------



## sipoflifein

*Should i call DIBP?*

Hi All,

I have controlled till now not to call DIBP to ask the status of mine.
But now i am very much loosing patience of not calling and waiting to hear some thing.

Should i go ahead and call tomorrow or wait to max this weekend?


----------



## NxtDesAus

I lodge my application on 21 Dec and uploaded all the documents on 30 Dec, since then my application status is Application Received'. Any one having idea when my application is going to move in 'Application in Progress' state.

Developer Programmer ACS - 14Nov2015 || TOEFL 25Oct2015||EOI for 190 (NSW)- 15/11/2015 ||Invitation-24/11/2015 // SS Applied-27/11/2015// SS Received-17/12/2015 190 Visa lodged with 65 points: 21/12/2015 |PCC Uploaded-28/12/2015||Medicals Uploaded: 28/12/2015|| Documents uploaded - 01/01/2016// Grant:xxxxxx


----------



## bnkamal

Dear Friends,

Its now getting close to 3 months .. and I havent heard anything from the DIBP or CO. The last communication was 30th Nov abt the case officer assignment. Until now there is no updates on my case.. I have checked with my current company too they too havent got any employment check.. I am totally clueless on whats my current status.. 

In the immi accout the status still shows as "APPLICATION RECEIVED"

Pls suggest what is the best way to handle now ?


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

H


bnkamal said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Its now getting close to 3 months .. and I havent heard anything from the DIBP or CO. The last communication was 30th Nov abt the case officer assignment. Until now there is no updates on my case.. I have checked with my current company too they too havent got any employment check.. I am totally clueless on whats my current status..
> 
> In the immi accout the status still shows as "APPLICATION RECEIVED"
> 
> Pls suggest what is the best way to handle now ?



Hi bnkamal,

Stay positive, i had my CO assigned on 4th Nov and the employment verification was done last week. It is taking time but still is being processed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6hassan

sipoflifein said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have controlled till now not to call DIBP to ask the status of mine.
> But now i am very much loosing patience of not calling and waiting to hear some thing.
> 
> Should i go ahead and call tomorrow or wait to max this weekend?


Hi there...

I lodged a day after you (18 oct). No contact from DIBP since request completed (11 Nov). I believe calling them won't make a difference; I called them before Christmas holidays and they said my case will be looked up in the final week of January or the first week of Feb. Give them a call if you want, and please do let us know what they say.

Good luck.


189 Visa
EA Applied : 26 Jun 2014
EA +ve : 16 Sep 2014
PTE : 9 Sept 2015 (L/R/W/S: 90/85/90/90)
EOI Applied : 16 Sep 2015 (65 Points)
EOI Invite : 9 Oct 2015
*Visa Lodge : 18 Oct 2015*
Medicals : 20 Oct 2015
CO Contact (GSM Brisbane): 4 Nov 2015
Doc Uploaded : 11 Nov 2015 (PCC)

Visa Grant : ----


----------



## cozmopravesh

sipoflifein said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have controlled till now not to call DIBP to ask the status of mine.
> But now i am very much loosing patience of not calling and waiting to hear some thing.
> 
> Should i go ahead and call tomorrow or wait to max this weekend?



Hey first of all, Kudos to your patience as even after passing 90 days you did not call them... taking in consideration so many impatient souls here.

Well, you have good enough reasons to call them; however, I do not foresee any original answer from the call. You might get same recorded tape to wait.

The call is yours.... btw no harm in calling them just to satisfy your soul. 

All the best


----------



## saimails

Hi,

Finally had my employment verification done for current company last week after 4 months of applying for visa.

What is the average waiting time expected once job verification is done? Also is the verification done for all companies for which you are claiming work ex points?

Applied for 189 Visa, ICT Business Analyst
Skills Assessment Application - 26/06/2015
Positive Skill Assessment response- 30/06/2015
EOI application submission - 16/08/2015
Visa Invitation - 08/09/2015
Visa application filed - 17/09/2015
Case officer contact - 28/10/2015
Uploaded PCC for spouse - 03/11/2015


----------



## sandipgp

Is there any restriction on applying for Visitor VISA while waiting for 189 grant? For work related i need to be in Melb for 2-3 weeks. I have been asking business to delay it as i am waiting for grant. But now they dont want to wait any further. Can i go ahead and apply for visitor visa? Would it impact my 189 processing?


----------



## Umas

sandipgp said:


> Is there any restriction on applying for Visitor VISA while waiting for 189 grant? For work related i need to be in Melb for 2-3 weeks. I have been asking business to delay it as i am waiting for grant. But now they dont want to wait any further. Can i go ahead and apply for visitor visa? Would it impact my 189 processing?


With Visitor visa .. you will not be permitted to work in AUS. 

to work you need to UC457 visa ... you can apply for this while you wait for your grant .. 

however, there is a risk ... if you get your UC457 visa .. after you get your 189 visa ... UC457 overrides 189 visa ... 

that means your loose your PR... *so make a very very careful move ...*

thanks,
Umas


----------



## naveedahmed1983

bnkamal said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Its now getting close to 3 months .. and I havent heard anything from the DIBP or CO. The last communication was 30th Nov abt the case officer assignment. Until now there is no updates on my case.. I have checked with my current company too they too havent got any employment check.. I am totally clueless on whats my current status..
> 
> In the immi accout the status still shows as "APPLICATION RECEIVED"
> 
> Pls suggest what is the best way to handle now ?


have you tried calling them? You may receieve direct grant if CO does not asked you anything


----------



## naveedahmed1983

6hassan said:


> Hi there...
> 
> I lodged a day after you (18 oct). No contact from DIBP since request completed (11 Nov). I believe calling them won't make a difference; I called them before Christmas holidays and they said my case will be looked up in the final week of January or the first week of Feb. Give them a call if you want, and please do let us know what they say.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 189 Visa
> EA Applied : 26 Jun 2014
> EA +ve : 16 Sep 2014
> PTE : 9 Sept 2015 (L/R/W/S: 90/85/90/90)
> EOI Applied : 16 Sep 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invite : 9 Oct 2015
> *Visa Lodge : 18 Oct 2015*
> Medicals : 20 Oct 2015
> CO Contact (GSM Brisbane): 4 Nov 2015
> Doc Uploaded : 11 Nov 2015 (PCC)
> 
> Visa Grant : ----


You at least got the idea that when your file is supposed to be open, so that you can build the expecations accordingly....


----------



## sandipgp

Umas said:


> With Visitor visa .. you will not be permitted to work in AUS.
> 
> to work you need to UC457 visa ... you can apply for this while you wait for your grant ..
> 
> however, there is a risk ... if you get your UC457 visa .. after you get your 189 visa ... UC457 overrides 189 visa ...
> 
> that means your loose your PR... *so make a very very careful move ...*
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


thanks for response. I am aware of that problem hence delaying it a bit. I am not going to do any work. I will be running workshops between vendor and business and help business understand if the product helps their requirement.


----------



## wolfskin

*Long waiting*

I have sent an email to gsm.allocated requesting an update. 
Got a shocker automated email. Shocker in terms of respond time line

_Currently the processing time for GSM visas is impacted by a high volume of emails received. We aim to action cases and respond to emails soon after the 28 day due date, but this time can vary when there are high levels of emails. We appreciate your patience._

A fair assumption to get a grant would be 6 months from Visa lodge i guess


----------



## Vinvid

naveedahmed1983 said:


> have you tried calling them? You may receieve direct grant if CO does not asked you anything



Hello naveedahmed1983 ,

So from your timelines .... First you had an emp verification call - i suppose they had called you to verify ?..
And the second one to the current company ?

1st employment verification call: 30/12/2015
2nd employment verfication: 04/01/2016

Could u please share your experience ?

Thanks
Vinvid


----------



## KeeDa

sandipgp said:


> Is there any restriction on applying for Visitor VISA while waiting for 189 grant? For work related i need to be in Melb for 2-3 weeks. I have been asking business to delay it as i am waiting for grant. But now they dont want to wait any further. Can i go ahead and apply for visitor visa? Would it impact my 189 processing?


Beware! Your visitor or any other visa can potentially override your PR. Ref: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8914082-post12241.html


----------



## amar9780816870

I called today at 4 am IST 
The lady ask me that my case is active and under process and she will not tell about how much more time will it take to finalize my case.
I think callingvthem doesn't make any difference 
Visa loged 16 Oct

Last Co contact 2 nd November


----------



## ravian720

wolfskin said:


> I have sent an email to gsm.allocated requesting an update.
> Got a shocker automated email. Shocker in terms of respond time line
> 
> _Currently the processing time for GSM visas is impacted by a high volume of emails received. We aim to action cases and respond to emails soon after the 28 day due date, but this time can vary when there are high levels of emails. We appreciate your patience._
> 
> A fair assumption to get a grant would be 6 months from Visa lodge i guess


Even 6 months would be a pretty quick good deal i am willing to take ^_^ ... we should all take a chill pill and wait for 6 months atleast .... btw i applied 20th sept.... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## faroutsam

Applied on 21st Dec and CO asked for PCC on 18th Jan. Request completed today.




Amlan said:


> Wow! Same situation as yours. Applied on 20th Dec and no CO contact yet...
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## sipoflifein

amar9780816870 said:


> I called today at 4 am IST
> The lady ask me that my case is active and under process and she will not tell about how much more time will it take to finalize my case.
> I think callingvthem doesn't make any difference
> Visa loged 16 Oct
> 
> Last Co contact 2 nd November


HI Amar,

Thanks for the info, just to confirm what all details she asked you before replying?

Just to know if she had any ready made answers or she replied you by checking your particular file details.


----------



## seledi

Hi Guys,

Need a quick suggestion.

One of my friends got employment verification to his company.
While filling the affidavadit during ACS, I signed her for Roles and Responsibilites as i am his collegue partially during that time. ( i left the company after singning the affidavit)

In short, out of 6 months of his experience which that company,my sign is valid for only 4 months.

so the HR refused to answer the mail which she got from High commission.

what will happen to thsi case??

Regadrs,
Seledi


----------



## Umas

seledi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need a quick suggestion.
> 
> One of my friends got employment verification to his company.
> While filling the affidavadit during ACS, I signed her for Roles and Responsibilites as i am his collegue partially during that time. ( i left the company after singning the affidavit)
> 
> In short, out of 6 months of his experience which that company,my sign is valid for only 4 months.
> 
> so the HR refused to answer the mail which she got from High commission.
> 
> what will happen to thsi case??
> 
> Regadrs,
> Seledi


Did your colleague claim points for the period after you left the company?

Not sure ..what do you mean refuse to ans... did you mean they won't reply back to that mail and keep quite .. I think they can't do that ... they have to ans 'Yes' or 'No'

thanks,
Umas


----------



## seledi

Umas said:


> Did your colleague claim points for the period after you left the company?
> 
> Not sure ..what do you mean refuse to ans... did you mean they won't reply back to that mail and keep quite .. I think they can't do that ... they have to ans 'Yes' or 'No'
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Yes, She claimed points for the same...
I worked till May and the affidavit was signed in August...

Out of the 3 questions, the HR was ok to answer for 2 and for thsi roles and responsibilites the HR said 'NO'

Thanks,
Seledi


----------



## acars

bnkamal said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Its now getting close to 3 months .. and I havent heard anything from the DIBP or CO. The last communication was 30th Nov abt the case officer assignment. Until now there is no updates on my case.. I have checked with my current company too they too havent got any employment check.. I am totally clueless on whats my current status..
> 
> In the immi accout the status still shows as "APPLICATION RECEIVED"
> 
> Pls suggest what is the best way to handle now ?


You might be on you way for a direct grant


----------



## Umas

seledi said:


> Yes, She claimed points for the same...
> I worked till May and the affidavit was signed in August...
> 
> Out of the 3 questions, the HR was ok to answer for 2 and for thsi roles and responsibilites the HR said 'NO'
> 
> Thanks,
> Seledi


I feel ... She could claim points till May (that is when you left) ... After which ... since you are not working their ... she can't claim points after May .. Unless she have one more affidavit from another colleague for the period after May ..

May be that is reason HR is not willing to agree her claim ... 

seniors please comments.

thanks,
Uma


----------



## harry.maini

Hi,

Can you please let me know the subclass Code where I’m applicable to apply PR.?


The following are a few details about me.

I am *Sr. Software Test Enginee*r professional with over 5+ years of rich experience in Manual, automation & database testing.

Kind Regards,
Harjinder


----------



## indergreat

wolfskin said:


> I have sent an email to gsm.allocated requesting an update.
> Got a shocker automated email. Shocker in terms of respond time line
> 
> _Currently the processing time for GSM visas is impacted by a high volume of emails received. We aim to action cases and respond to emails soon after the 28 day due date, but this time can vary when there are high levels of emails. We appreciate your patience._
> 
> A fair assumption to get a grant would be 6 months from Visa lodge i guess


there is nothing shocking about the time of this email, it is automated reply that everyone gets within minutes of sending the mail to gsm.allocated, even i mailed at that address twice and got it both the time within minutes. 
Though after 1 month I got the reply to that mail stating that *they are unable to provide a definitive timeframe for finalisation of the application. You can be assured, however, that the assessing officer will do all he/she can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.*


----------



## seledi

Umas said:


> I feel ... She could claim points till May (that is when you left) ... After which ... since you are not working their ... she can't claim points after May .. Unless she have one more affidavit from another colleague for the period after May ..
> 
> May be that is reason HR is not willing to agree her claim ...
> 
> seniors please comments.
> 
> thanks,
> Uma


what she has to now??
how to proceed in this case??


----------



## UdaySR

I claimed 65 points and 5 years exp (excluding 2 years) claimed which is totally from India. No foreign travel, no onshore exp, no employment verification intimation either by call or email that I am aware about (dont know about HR whether they received or not).


----------



## Umas

seledi said:


> what she has to now??
> how to proceed in this case??


let me understand the situation little better ... 

You left the company In May ... right?

and you gave an affidavit to your colleague in August .. right?

While giving the affidavit ... you mentioned that your colleague worked with you from 

<some date> to Till Date (i.e August)

Is my understanding correct?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## KeeDa

seledi,

The case may take a few possible routes now, we can't say for sure which one:
1. in absence of a reply from the HR, they will try to reach the HR by phone or a personal visit.
2. when they manage to talk to the HR, and in case if HR replies adversely, then:
2.1. Applicant will receive s57 adverse info/ natural justice notice about having made false claims about the employment and will be given an option to comment on this situation within 28 days. Search this forum for "adverse info" or "natural justice" and you should find quite a few threads on this topic.
3. Very unlikely, and I am not sure when this happens, DIBP may not bother to ask the HR any further, assess that even without that employment into consideration, applicant has enough points, and may send him a consent form/ email to have his points reduced, and then proceed with the visa processing. Happened to someone earlier here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8901554-post765.html* and something similar to another user (name withheld, PM me if you need to talk to him).


----------



## AusEducated

Got my Visa grant today guys. 
All the very best to those who are waiting.

Sharing with you guys my timeline:

29 Jun 2015 - ACS application submitted (Software Engineer)
30 Jun 2015 - ACS Positive
31 Jul 2015 - PTE-A (Overall-90)
26 Aug 2015 - EOI 189 (65 Points)
7 Sep 2015 - Invite
8 Oct 2015 - Visa Lodged/ Application submitted
27 Oct 2015 - PCC (Both Indian and Australian)
23 Oct 2015 - Health
14 Nov 2015 - All documents frontloaded
2 Feb 2016 - CO Assigned : Information Requested : Submit PTE score via Pearson
2 Feb 2016 - Request Completed
2/8/2016 - Grant


----------



## sipoflifein

AusEducated said:


> Got my Visa grant today guys.
> All the very best to those who are waiting.
> 
> Sharing with you guys my timeline:
> 
> 29 Jun 2015 - ACS application submitted (Software Engineer)
> 30 Jun 2015 - ACS Positive
> 31 Jul 2015 - PTE-A (Overall-90)
> 26 Aug 2015 - EOI 189 (65 Points)
> 7 Sep 2015 - Invite
> 8 Oct 2015 - Visa Lodged/ Application submitted
> 27 Oct 2015 - PCC (Both Indian and Australian)
> 23 Oct 2015 - Health
> 14 Nov 2015 - All documents frontloaded
> 2 Feb 2016 - CO Assigned : Information Requested : Submit PTE score via Pearson
> 2 Feb 2016 - Request Completed
> 2/8/2016 - Grant


Many Congratulations, best of luck for future.
That was really a long wait with no contact whatsoever.
I lodged 9 days after you.

Did you called them in-between ?


----------



## Shashi_1978

*****congrats*****



AusEducated said:


> Got my Visa grant today guys.
> All the very best to those who are waiting.
> 
> Sharing with you guys my timeline:
> 
> 29 Jun 2015 - ACS application submitted (Software Engineer)
> 30 Jun 2015 - ACS Positive
> 31 Jul 2015 - PTE-A (Overall-90)
> 26 Aug 2015 - EOI 189 (65 Points)
> 7 Sep 2015 - Invite
> 8 Oct 2015 - Visa Lodged/ Application submitted
> 27 Oct 2015 - PCC (Both Indian and Australian)
> 23 Oct 2015 - Health
> 14 Nov 2015 - All documents frontloaded
> 2 Feb 2016 - CO Assigned : Information Requested : Submit PTE score via Pearson
> 2 Feb 2016 - Request Completed
> 2/8/2016 - Grant


************** All the best *************


----------



## Gul007

*During process Points reduced from 65 to 60*

Hi Seniors,

I got invitation on 65 points and submitted visa application on 7 September 2015. CO contacted for further information on 23 Oct which i provided. 

Before couple of days got an email from Skilled Support, they said that I entered wrong details about my experience and I can not get 5 points for that. So my points will be 60. They asked for permission to correct the points. 

I replied and gave consent for 60 points. 

What do you think, what can be next and how much more time they will take.


----------



## Lord Raven

Many congratulations  I was just wondering, if you front loaded everything then why did you not call CO for a grant? Or maybe you did?



AusEducated said:


> Got my Visa grant today guys.
> All the very best to those who are waiting.
> 
> Sharing with you guys my timeline:
> 
> 29 Jun 2015 - ACS application submitted (Software Engineer)
> 30 Jun 2015 - ACS Positive
> 31 Jul 2015 - PTE-A (Overall-90)
> 26 Aug 2015 - EOI 189 (65 Points)
> 7 Sep 2015 - Invite
> 8 Oct 2015 - Visa Lodged/ Application submitted
> 27 Oct 2015 - PCC (Both Indian and Australian)
> 23 Oct 2015 - Health
> 14 Nov 2015 - All documents frontloaded
> 2 Feb 2016 - CO Assigned : Information Requested : Submit PTE score via Pearson
> 2 Feb 2016 - Request Completed
> 2/8/2016 - Grant


----------



## cozmopravesh

AusEducated said:


> Got my Visa grant today guys.
> All the very best to those who are waiting.
> 
> Sharing with you guys my timeline:
> 
> 29 Jun 2015 - ACS application submitted (Software Engineer)
> 30 Jun 2015 - ACS Positive
> 31 Jul 2015 - PTE-A (Overall-90)
> 26 Aug 2015 - EOI 189 (65 Points)
> 7 Sep 2015 - Invite
> 8 Oct 2015 - Visa Lodged/ Application submitted
> 27 Oct 2015 - PCC (Both Indian and Australian)
> 23 Oct 2015 - Health
> 14 Nov 2015 - All documents frontloaded
> 2 Feb 2016 - CO Assigned : Information Requested : Submit PTE score via Pearson
> 2 Feb 2016 - Request Completed
> 2/8/2016 - Grant


Heartiest congrats mate. All the very best for future !!!


----------



## sameerb

AusEducated said:


> Got my Visa grant today guys.
> All the very best to those who are waiting.
> 
> Sharing with you guys my timeline:
> 
> 29 Jun 2015 - ACS application submitted (Software Engineer)
> 30 Jun 2015 - ACS Positive
> 31 Jul 2015 - PTE-A (Overall-90)
> 26 Aug 2015 - EOI 189 (65 Points)
> 7 Sep 2015 - Invite
> 8 Oct 2015 - Visa Lodged/ Application submitted
> 27 Oct 2015 - PCC (Both Indian and Australian)
> 23 Oct 2015 - Health
> 14 Nov 2015 - All documents frontloaded
> 2 Feb 2016 - CO Assigned : Information Requested : Submit PTE score via Pearson
> 2 Feb 2016 - Request Completed
> 2/8/2016 - Grant



COngratulations!!!! :eyebrows:


----------



## Ktoda

AusEducated said:


> Got my Visa grant today guys.
> All the very best to those who are waiting.
> 
> Sharing with you guys my timeline:
> 
> 29 Jun 2015 - ACS application submitted (Software Engineer)
> 30 Jun 2015 - ACS Positive
> 31 Jul 2015 - PTE-A (Overall-90)
> 26 Aug 2015 - EOI 189 (65 Points)
> 7 Sep 2015 - Invite
> 8 Oct 2015 - Visa Lodged/ Application submitted
> 27 Oct 2015 - PCC (Both Indian and Australian)
> 23 Oct 2015 - Health
> 14 Nov 2015 - All documents frontloaded
> 2 Feb 2016 - CO Assigned : Information Requested : Submit PTE score via Pearson
> 2 Feb 2016 - Request Completed
> 2/8/2016 - Grant


Congratulations and all the best for your next step


----------



## deepgill

AusEducated said:


> Got my Visa grant today guys.
> All the very best to those who are waiting.
> 
> Sharing with you guys my timeline:
> 
> 29 Jun 2015 - ACS application submitted (Software Engineer)
> 30 Jun 2015 - ACS Positive
> 31 Jul 2015 - PTE-A (Overall-90)
> 26 Aug 2015 - EOI 189 (65 Points)
> 7 Sep 2015 - Invite
> 8 Oct 2015 - Visa Lodged/ Application submitted
> 27 Oct 2015 - PCC (Both Indian and Australian)
> 23 Oct 2015 - Health
> 14 Nov 2015 - All documents frontloaded
> 2 Feb 2016 - CO Assigned : Information Requested : Submit PTE score via Pearson
> 2 Feb 2016 - Request Completed
> 2/8/2016 - Grant


Congratulations... AusEducated. It means you got your visa within six days after submitting of requested document.
Best of luck buddy for your future.


----------



## gaus

AusEducated said:


> Got my Visa grant today guys.
> All the very best to those who are waiting.
> 
> Sharing with you guys my timeline:
> 
> 29 Jun 2015 - ACS application submitted (Software Engineer)
> 30 Jun 2015 - ACS Positive
> 31 Jul 2015 - PTE-A (Overall-90)
> 26 Aug 2015 - EOI 189 (65 Points)
> 7 Sep 2015 - Invite
> 8 Oct 2015 - Visa Lodged/ Application submitted
> 27 Oct 2015 - PCC (Both Indian and Australian)
> 23 Oct 2015 - Health
> 14 Nov 2015 - All documents frontloaded
> 2 Feb 2016 - CO Assigned : Information Requested : Submit PTE score via Pearson
> 2 Feb 2016 - Request Completed
> 2/8/2016 - Grant


Congratulations!!! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## ravian720

Gul007 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I got invitation on 65 points and submitted visa application on 7 September 2015. CO contacted for further information on 23 Oct which i provided.
> 
> Before couple of days got an email from Skilled Support, they said that I entered wrong details about my experience and I can not get 5 points for that. So my points will be 60. They asked for permission to correct the points.
> 
> I replied and gave consent for 60 points.
> 
> What do you think, what can be next and how much more time they will take.


Depends on your skill code .. would you have received an invite if you scored 60 ? ....

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## SmartB

AusEducated said:


> Got my Visa grant today guys.
> All the very best to those who are waiting.
> 
> Sharing with you guys my timeline:
> 
> 29 Jun 2015 - ACS application submitted (Software Engineer)
> 30 Jun 2015 - ACS Positive
> 31 Jul 2015 - PTE-A (Overall-90)
> 26 Aug 2015 - EOI 189 (65 Points)
> 7 Sep 2015 - Invite
> 8 Oct 2015 - Visa Lodged/ Application submitted
> 27 Oct 2015 - PCC (Both Indian and Australian)
> 23 Oct 2015 - Health
> 14 Nov 2015 - All documents frontloaded
> 2 Feb 2016 - CO Assigned : Information Requested : Submit PTE score via Pearson
> 2 Feb 2016 - Request Completed
> 2/8/2016 - Grant


Congratulations!


----------



## niramin

rahulnair said:


> 1. Get your skills assessed from the appropriate assessment authority
> 
> 2. File the EOI
> 
> 3. Wait for invitation
> 
> 4. Apply for visa
> 
> 5. Get your PR


HI
Can i give TOEFL instead of IETLS??

Thanks


----------



## faizan93

niramin said:


> HI
> Can i give TOEFL instead of IETLS??
> 
> Thanks


yes you can.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulnair

Congrats and all the best! 



AusEducated said:


> Got my Visa grant today guys.
> All the very best to those who are waiting.
> 
> Sharing with you guys my timeline:
> 
> 29 Jun 2015 - ACS application submitted (Software Engineer)
> 30 Jun 2015 - ACS Positive
> 31 Jul 2015 - PTE-A (Overall-90)
> 26 Aug 2015 - EOI 189 (65 Points)
> 7 Sep 2015 - Invite
> 8 Oct 2015 - Visa Lodged/ Application submitted
> 27 Oct 2015 - PCC (Both Indian and Australian)
> 23 Oct 2015 - Health
> 14 Nov 2015 - All documents frontloaded
> 2 Feb 2016 - CO Assigned : Information Requested : Submit PTE score via Pearson
> 2 Feb 2016 - Request Completed
> 2/8/2016 - Grant


----------



## rahulnair

niramin said:


> HI
> Can i give TOEFL instead of IETLS??
> 
> Thanks


Refer - https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/aelt


----------



## Tarun1410

Guys.. 

While filling the visa form, page 15 asks for previous countries of residence. Do we need to add all the countries even if the visit was for 2-3 days?? 

If yes, do we need to mention the hotel address where we put up?? 

Regards,


----------



## indergreat

AusEducated said:


> Got my Visa grant today guys.
> All the very best to those who are waiting.


Congratz buddy ... best of luck for future ... by the way *how many experience points did you claim and CO was from which team* ...


----------



## AUS_WAIT

Hello Everyone,

I am also waiting for last EIGHT months(VISA LODGED on 24th June, 2015)

Physical verification was also done at office premises which went smooth and that too was in the first week of december

I am thinking of calling GSM brisbane number tomorrow morning as my agent also suggested to give them the call.


Lets see what happens. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## KeeDa

Gul007 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I got invitation on 65 points and submitted visa application on 7 September 2015. CO contacted for further information on 23 Oct which i provided.
> 
> Before couple of days got an email from Skilled Support, they said that I entered wrong details about my experience and I can not get 5 points for that. So my points will be 60. They asked for permission to correct the points.
> 
> I replied and gave consent for 60 points.
> 
> What do you think, what can be next and how much more time they will take.


Happened with tauseef too (although his case was not that of overclaiming points): http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8901554-post765.html

He was asked for such a consent. He did get his grant soon afterwards.


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Hello All, is there anything like prorata occupations in allocating CO? I lodged my visa on 21/01/2016.. When can I expect a CO contact??


----------



## andreyx108b

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hello All, is there anything like prorata occupations in allocating CO? I lodged my visa on 21/01/2016.. When can I expect a CO contact??


3-6 weeks roughly


----------



## rameezsh1

Hello Guys,

Just an update from my side. I don't know if people(onshore) on this forum have an idea about this so posting it. I am currently on a 485 Visa. Applied my 189 Permanent Skilled migration visa onshore in December 2015. I got a bridging visa A and got CO allocated. I provided information the next day of CO contact. Since then I have been waiting on my application. 
Now I need to travel overseas in the end of February 2016 for 26 days. I was under the impression that I have to apply for a bridging visa B in order to exit the country and enter again. I called Immigration office this morning to clarify my doubts and ask about the status of my application. She didn't reveal any information except for asking me to wait on my application to be finalised. The operator was polite and helped me clear my doubt. I asked her on some information to apply bridging visa B. She asked me as to when will my 485 visa expire. I told her the dates (November 2016) and then she said as long as you are travelling within the dates before your 485 expires, you don't need to apply for BRIDGING VISA B. I was shocked to know this as all my other friends had applied Bridging B in the past. I asked her again to confirm and she reiterated her name and said I can confirm you don't need to apply for Bridging B. And also asked me to not compare cases with my friends as every case is different. She also asked me to check my Visa grant letter for Bridging A which states that your Bridging Visa A is in effect after your substantial 485 visa expires.

So people who are planning to visit overseas and waiting on their application to be finalised, as long as you hold a substantial current visa already (not expired) and are on bridging visa A, there is no need to apply for B class and waste money on that. 
I would recommend calling the DIBP office prior and confirming again just to be safe as every case is different. I hope this post helps to the relevant people on this thread.

Sorry for the long post. Had to explain in detail.

CHEERS.


----------



## bansalch

giridharanb said:


> Same here. My timelines in my signature.



Yours is GSM Brisbane or Adelaide? I am surprised that your documents were shared with GSM on 27 Nov and it's been more than 6 weeks since your 28 days are over. So ideally you should have heard from them till now.


----------



## ramapithecus

Hi, I got CO request yesterday. 

25/Dec/2015: EOI 189 - Category 2613 - 70 points (including 5 points for work exp)
8/Jan/2016: Invitation
13/Jan/2016: Visa Lodged
8/Feb/2016: CO request for medical and PCC


----------



## giridharanb

bansalch said:


> Yours is GSM Brisbane or Adelaide? I am surprised that your documents were shared with GSM on 27 Nov and it's been more than 6 weeks since your 28 days are over. So ideally you should have heard from them till now.


GSM Adelaide. Am hoping for something by end of Feb.


----------



## bansalch

giridharanb said:


> GSM Adelaide. Am hoping for something by end of Feb.


Now I am scared 
I was contacted by CO for my US PCC on 15 Jan and I completed my request on 30 Jan. I am not sure if they have conducted all the other verification and checks or are they going to do that now...


----------



## giridharanb

bansalch said:


> Now I am scared
> I was contacted by CO for my US PCC on 15 Jan and I completed my request on 30 Jan. I am not sure if they have conducted all the other verification and checks or are they going to do that now...


I think GSM Adelaide is seriously overloaded and there is a large backlog of cases. I think they only start processing once their document checklist is completely ticked off. If I assume that statement to be true, then I can make some sense of the delay. My 28 day timeline ended on 9-Dec-2015 and then there were the holidays. Maybe 8 working weeks would lead to a decision around end of Feb 

All kinds of combinations and assumptions to make the wait less painful.


----------



## bansalch

giridharanb said:


> I think GSM Adelaide is seriously overloaded and there is a large backlog of cases. I think they only start processing once their document checklist is completely ticked off. If I assume that statement to be true, then I can make some sense of the delay. My 28 day timeline ended on 9-Dec-2015 and then there were the holidays. Maybe 8 working weeks would lead to a decision around end of Feb
> 
> All kinds of combinations and assumptions to make the wait less painful.


hmm... going by that I should hear back only by end of march


----------



## sipoflifein

*Called today morning*

Hi All,

Gave a call today morning 4 AM IST time, got connected immediately.
He asked the dates of lodgement, CO contact and request complete date. I got the typical answer as many got in this forum, got to wait, if any more docs needed then CO will ask.
Can't promise any time lines. That's it.


----------



## OZbeckons

*Grant!*

Guys,

Got the golden mail   
Great Lunar New Year gift from OZ   
Luckily for me, the wait period after CO contact is relatively a short one, just 2 weeks after I submitted all the CO requested documents.
So, in my case, the waiting time is similar to what it'd have been for a direct grant. 
Luckily, my calculation in choosing to submit application first and upload documents later proved to be correct.
I chose it because I didn't want to fill out form 80 until CO asked for it. 

Thanks to all useful info from you guys. 
Good luck to those who are still waiting, your turn will come soon. 

Now the door is wide open, the playing field is level and time to maximize the opportunity to the fullest!


----------



## Umas

OZbeckons said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the golden mail
> Great Lunar New Year gift from OZ
> Luckily for me, the wait period after CO contact is relatively a short one, just 2 weeks after I submitted all the CO requested documents.
> So, in my case, the waiting time is similar to what it'd have been for a direct grant.
> Luckily, my calculation in choosing to submit application first and upload documents later proved to be correct.
> I chose it because I didn't want to fill out form 80 until CO asked for it.
> 
> Thanks to all useful info from you guys.
> Good luck to those who are still waiting, your turn will come soon.
> 
> Now the door is wide open, the playing field is level and time to maximize the opportunity to the fullest!


Congrats and all the best ...

BTW ... Did u claim any points for experience?


----------



## OZbeckons

Umas said:


> Congrats and all the best ...
> 
> BTW ... Did u claim any points for experience?


No, I didn't claim any experience points.
Maybe that's why I got the grant relatively fast.


----------



## doubletrouble

OZbeckons said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the golden mail
> Great Lunar New Year gift from OZ
> Luckily for me, the wait period after CO contact is relatively a short one, just 2 weeks after I submitted all the CO requested documents.
> So, in my case, the waiting time is similar to what it'd have been for a direct grant.
> Luckily, my calculation in choosing to submit application first and upload documents later proved to be correct.
> I chose it because I didn't want to fill out form 80 until CO asked for it.
> 
> Thanks to all useful info from you guys.
> Good luck to those who are still waiting, your turn will come soon.
> 
> Now the door is wide open, the playing field is level and time to maximize the opportunity to the fullest!


Congrats mate 
Which CO, Adelaide or Brisbane?

Regards,
J.


----------



## v.vasanth19

OZbeckons said:


> Umas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and all the best ...
> 
> BTW ... Did u claim any points for experience?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't claim any experience points.
> Maybe that's why I got the grant relatively fast.
Click to expand...

Yes that makes the difference....

If you can add timelines that would help anyways...

Vasanth


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

OZbeckons said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Got the golden mail
> 
> Great Lunar New Year gift from OZ
> 
> Luckily for me, the wait period after CO contact is relatively a short one, just 2 weeks after I submitted all the CO requested documents.
> 
> So, in my case, the waiting time is similar to what it'd have been for a direct grant.
> 
> Luckily, my calculation in choosing to submit application first and upload documents later proved to be correct.
> 
> I chose it because I didn't want to fill out form 80 until CO asked for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all useful info from you guys.
> 
> Good luck to those who are still waiting, your turn will come soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Now the door is wide open, the playing field is level and time to maximize the opportunity to the fullest!



Congratulations and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZbeckons

macknojia said:


> Congrats mate
> Which CO, Adelaide or Brisbane?
> 
> Regards,
> J.


Brisbane


----------



## OZbeckons

v.vasanth19 said:


> Yes that makes the difference....
> 
> If you can add timelines that would help anyways...
> 
> Vasanth



It's in my signature.


----------



## giridharanb

OZbeckons said:


> No, I didn't claim any experience points.
> Maybe that's why I got the grant relatively fast.


Good one mate. Good luck.

I suppose this was SC190 and not SC189, which made the processing faster.

SC190 is in priority group 3 and has a higher priority than SC189. My friend got his 190 in 6 weeks flat from lodgment, including a query from CO.


----------



## Umas

giridharanb said:


> Good one mate. Good luck.
> 
> I suppose this was SC190 and not SC189, which made the processing faster.
> 
> SC190 is in priority group 3 and has a higher priority than SC189. My friend got his 190 in 6 weeks flat from lodgment, including a query from CO.


Ho ..190 have more priority than 189?

I thought other way round ..


----------



## Evan82

giridharanb said:


> Good one mate. Good luck.
> 
> I suppose this was SC190 and not SC189, which made the processing faster.
> 
> SC190 is in priority group 3 and has a higher priority than SC189. My friend got his 190 in 6 weeks flat from lodgment, including a query from CO.


Cool signature... By the way, no need to be so pessimistic. I'm sure you won't need to go beyond a second status update request.


----------



## giridharanb

Evan82 said:


> Cool signature... By the way, no need to be so pessimistic. I'm sure you won't need to go beyond a second status update request.


 

I'm probably never going to send a second request. The automated email response clearly said "Status requests will not receive a response although you can check our published service standards".


----------



## Evan82

giridharanb said:


> I'm probably never going to send a second request. The automated email response clearly said "Status requests will not receive a response although you can check our published service standards".


yeah, and I can understand your worries looking at your CO request... There are still a considerable number of grants waiting to come from early November CO requests... Perhaps an employment verification is due and waiting at the embassy..


----------



## giridharanb

Umas said:


> Ho ..190 have more priority than 189?
> 
> I thought other way round ..


Sponsored visas are almost always processed at a higher priority. 

Priority Group 1 : Applications under the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS). 

Priority Group 2: Applications under the Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS).

Priority Group 3: Nominated by a state or territory government agency for an occupation specified on that agency’s State Migration Plan (SMP).

Priority Group 4: 

Order of processing will be: 
1.applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect (subclass 189 and 489 applications)
2.applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 487, 885 and 886 applications).


----------



## giridharanb

Evan82 said:


> yeah, and I can understand your worries looking at your CO request... There are still a considerable number of grants waiting to come from early November CO requests... Perhaps an employment verification is due and waiting at the embassy..


Possibly that's the case. I'm locally employed so its just the matter of a phone call.

By the way, I had provided a reference to one of my team members for their SC189 sometime in December 2015. I got an email routed via the company HR from the High commission to validate the reference letter in Jan 2016. I had provided a confirmation that the letter was indeed true and issued by me. Since this was for an application much after mine, I have to believe that my employment verification was completed. All of it is with the same employer, across India and Australia.

The other guy is also waiting for his grant, though.


----------



## Yograj

OZbeckons said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the golden mail
> Great Lunar New Year gift from OZ
> Luckily for me, the wait period after CO contact is relatively a short one, just 2 weeks after I submitted all the CO requested documents.
> So, in my case, the waiting time is similar to what it'd have been for a direct grant.
> Luckily, my calculation in choosing to submit application first and upload documents later proved to be correct.
> I chose it because I didn't want to fill out form 80 until CO asked for it.
> 
> Thanks to all useful info from you guys.
> Good luck to those who are still waiting, your turn will come soon.
> 
> Now the door is wide open, the playing field is level and time to maximize the opportunity to the fullest!


Congratulations


----------



## Evan82

giridharanb said:


> Possibly that's the case. I'm locally employed so its just the matter of a phone call.
> 
> By the way, I had provided a reference to one of my team members for their SC189 sometime in December 2015. I got an email routed via the company HR from the High commission to validate the reference letter in Jan 2016. I had provided a confirmation that the letter was indeed true and issued by me. Since this was for an application much after mine, I have to believe that my employment verification was completed. All of it is with the same employer, across India and Australia.
> 
> The other guy is also waiting for his grant, though.


I get the point... employee verification must be complete for you since you are onshore... so delay seems to be within DIBP. I was under the impression that employee verification done by embassies on behalf of DIBP was creating the delay.


----------



## AusEducated

sipoflifein said:


> Many Congratulations, best of luck for future.
> That was really a long wait with no contact whatsoever.
> I lodged 9 days after you.
> 
> Did you called them in-between ?


Thank you, and no I only called on 27th January I guess to inform them that we are approaching 4 months and no CO contact. Did not get any information from them other than that my visa is under "Normal" process. So wasnt even sure that I will get it before March now.  My CO was Lisa from Adelaide.


----------



## AusEducated

Lord Raven said:


> Many congratulations  I was just wondering, if you front loaded everything then why did you not call CO for a grant? Or maybe you did?


Thanks Raven, I filed through an Agent and was assured by them that it will stretch out to 3+ months. So only called them once it was nearing 4 months. 
I see that you are also traveling in April, I am also planning to reach Aus asap. March end or April. Lets connect on PM.


----------



## rahulnair

OZbeckons said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the golden mail
> 
> 
> Great Lunar New Year gift from OZ
> 
> 
> Luckily for me, the wait period after CO contact is relatively a short one, just 2 weeks after I submitted all the CO requested documents.
> 
> 
> So, in my case, the waiting time is similar to what it'd have been for a direct grant.
> 
> 
> Luckily, my calculation in choosing to submit application first and upload documents later proved to be correct.
> 
> 
> I chose it because I didn't want to fill out form 80 until CO asked for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all useful info from you guys.
> 
> 
> Good luck to those who are still waiting, your turn will come soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the door is wide open, the playing field is level and time to maximize the opportunity to the fullest!




Congratulations and All the very best!


----------



## sameerb

OZbeckons said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the golden mail
> Great Lunar New Year gift from OZ
> Luckily for me, the wait period after CO contact is relatively a short one, just 2 weeks after I submitted all the CO requested documents.
> So, in my case, the waiting time is similar to what it'd have been for a direct grant.
> Luckily, my calculation in choosing to submit application first and upload documents later proved to be correct.
> I chose it because I didn't want to fill out form 80 until CO asked for it.
> 
> Thanks to all useful info from you guys.
> Good luck to those who are still waiting, your turn will come soon.
> 
> Now the door is wide open, the playing field is level and time to maximize the opportunity to the fullest!


COngratulastions bro!


----------



## Rajgowda

Hi Guys,
Need all your support and advice.

My current company is still trying to establish (startup) and they do not have TAN, Also when I asked them about form -16 they said I wouldn't need it as my pay is below TDS.
Now The salary I got was Cash. So in this circumstances how would I prove my employment experience?

Will Pay slip suffice or is there anything else that I need to show?

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## rahulnair

Rajgowda said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> Need all your support and advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current company is still trying to establish (startup) and they do not have TAN, Also when I asked them about form -16 they said I wouldn't need it as my pay is below TDS.
> 
> 
> Now The salary I got was Cash. So in this circumstances how would I prove my employment experience?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Pay slip suffice or is there anything else that I need to show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Raj




Payslips are ok. But bank statements and form 16s for appropriate years further corroborate your claims of employment. Whether your salary is under TDS or not, Form 16 should be available with the employer and the same should be shared with you.

It is a very important document and will be of a lot of help not only here but also further ahead


----------



## sipoflifein

*Urgent Clarification needed*

HI All,

I just got an inquiry from my HR team that the Australian embassy has sent a roles and responsibility clarification of my job.

Now the situation is when i applied for ACS i was a developer and now my role is as an consultant. Now my manager is not aware of this role change.

Whatever i had uploaded and informed during filing of my ACS my roles were same, now question is should i have to inform CO that my roles have changed ?

If yes then how?


----------



## Evan82

sipoflifein said:


> HI All,
> 
> I just got an inquiry from my HR team that the Australian embassy has sent a roles and responsibility clarification of my job.
> 
> Now the situation is when i applied for ACS i was a developer and now my role is as an consultant. Now my manager is not aware of this role change.
> 
> Whatever i had uploaded and informed during filing of my ACS my roles were same, now question is should i have to inform CO that my roles have changed ?
> 
> If yes then how?


How did you put your employment details in the VISA application? How much points are you claiming for experience? and would this effect if your take away the time served as a consultant?
The answer I can give from the information you have given is, you should inform CO with a 1022, if you have not mentioned your current role in the VISA application.


----------



## sipoflifein

Evan82 said:


> How did you put your employment details in the VISA application? How much points are you claiming for experience? and would this effect if your take away the time served as a consultant?
> The answer I can give from the information you have given is, you should inform CO with a 1022, if you have not mentioned your current role in the VISA application.


Hi,

Thanks for the reply.
I am claiming 10 points for my work experience.
Just spoke to my manager here and informed him about my role changes, and also spoke to my consultant executive.

As per my consultant, the R&R matter to be true to the date of authorization, that it should be true on the date of application of ACS(which is true in my case).

The CO wont question about current roles, they will only verify whatever I have provided in the docs for ACS(roles till that date).

Any one more experience guys please confirm if this is true what my consultant has said to me.


----------



## Ktoda

OZbeckons said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the golden mail
> Great Lunar New Year gift from OZ
> Luckily for me, the wait period after CO contact is relatively a short one, just 2 weeks after I submitted all the CO requested documents.
> So, in my case, the waiting time is similar to what it'd have been for a direct grant.
> Luckily, my calculation in choosing to submit application first and upload documents later proved to be correct.
> I chose it because I didn't want to fill out form 80 until CO asked for it.
> 
> Thanks to all useful info from you guys.
> Good luck to those who are still waiting, your turn will come soon.
> 
> Now the door is wide open, the playing field is level and time to maximize the opportunity to the fullest!


Congratulations mate. All the best for your next steps


----------



## Ktoda

Hi Guys

Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.

But all of a sudden after reaching office, I was surprised to see I am not able to login my ImmiAccount and to my surprise I got my golden mail @ 10:11 AM IST for myself and my family members. *Totally speechless and no words to say, ecstatic* 

I owe a lot to this forum which helped me a lot and there are many ppl who are helping ppl constantly and I thank everyone in this forum. My Timelines are in my signature

Got my grant from GSM Adelaide. 

Finally my waiting ship reached a destination after travelling for * 327 days *... 

My folks who are all waiting and really got sick of waiting, please, please consider me as example and never lose your hope. Wish you all the best


----------



## andreyx108b

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good. But all of a sudden after reaching office, I was surprised to see I am not able to login my ImmiAccount and to my surprise I got my golden mail @ 10:11 AM IST for myself and my family members. Totally speechless and no words to say, ecstatic  I owe a lot to this forum which helped me a lot and there are many ppl who are helping ppl constantly and I thank everyone in this forum. My Timelines are in my signature


Congrats! Please update your details to the tracker!)


----------



## arun32

hi Andrey,

Today my consultant asked me to fill in Form 1022, as there is a change in my circumstance, I have resigned from my job and my last working day was 29/Jan/2016.

Will this no job situation, cause any harm in Via grant?

My agent is very confident that it wont, as it matters only till the invite, i wanted to have to your opinion in my case.


----------



## OZbeckons

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.
> 
> But all of a sudden after reaching office, I was surprised to see I am not able to login my ImmiAccount and to my surprise I got my golden mail @ 10:11 AM IST for myself and my family members. *Totally speechless and no words to say, ecstatic*
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum which helped me a lot and there are many ppl who are helping ppl constantly and I thank everyone in this forum. My Timelines are in my signature


Congrats mate!
You have been waiting for such a long time. 
I know that ecstatic feeling since I just got it myself


----------



## Evan82

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.
> 
> But all of a sudden after reaching office, I was surprised to see I am not able to login my ImmiAccount and to my surprise I got my golden mail @ 10:11 AM IST for myself and my family members. *Totally speechless and no words to say, ecstatic*
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum which helped me a lot and there are many ppl who are helping ppl constantly and I thank everyone in this forum. My Timelines are in my signature
> 
> Got my grant from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Finally my waiting ship reached a destination after travelling for * 327 days *...
> 
> My folks who are all waiting and really got sick of waiting, please, please consider me as example and never lose your hope. Wish you all the best


Best of luck buddy... This has been heck of a wait and if I'm not mistaken I remember you "complaining" you'd hit a record for having to wait till the grant.... Happy journey down under...


----------



## deepgill

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.
> 
> But all of a sudden after reaching office, I was surprised to see I am not able to login my ImmiAccount and to my surprise I got my golden mail @ 10:11 AM IST for myself and my family members. *Totally speechless and no words to say, ecstatic*
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum which helped me a lot and there are many ppl who are helping ppl constantly and I thank everyone in this forum. My Timelines are in my signature
> 
> Got my grant from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Finally my waiting ship reached a destination after travelling for * 327 days *...
> 
> My folks who are all waiting and really got sick of waiting, please, please consider me as example and never lose your hope. Wish you all the best


Congratulations.. Ktoda. I am really happy for you. You won the race and tension free. Best wishes dear


----------



## r_zz

deepgill said:


> Congratulations.. Ktoda. I am really happy for you. You won the race and tension free. Best wishes dear


I have question if someone can answer ..

While filling EOI,

Employment Section:

From Where one should start ?

Recent position or the starting position from Past?

E.g 

1. Manager
2. Asst Manager

or 

1. Asst. Manager
2. Manager 


Please guide !!!

Thank you .


----------



## Ktoda

Evan82 said:


> Best of luck buddy... This has been heck of a wait and if I'm not mistaken I remember you "complaining" you'd hit a record for having to wait till the grant.... Happy journey down under...


yeah.. Thank you
A sign of Relief


----------



## andreyx108b

arun32 said:


> hi Andrey, Today my consultant asked me to fill in Form 1022, as there is a change in my circumstance, I have resigned from my job and my last working day was 29/Jan/2016. Will this no job situation, cause any harm in Via grant? My agent is very confident that it wont, as it matters only till the invite, i wanted to have to your opinion in my case.


It wont.


----------



## Evan82

arun32 said:


> hi Andrey,
> 
> Today my consultant asked me to fill in Form 1022, as there is a change in my circumstance, I have resigned from my job and my last working day was 29/Jan/2016.
> 
> Will this no job situation, cause any harm in Via grant?
> 
> My agent is very confident that it wont, as it matters only till the invite, i wanted to have to your opinion in my case.


I agree 100% with your agent... 
Relax mate...


----------



## Evan82

Ktoda said:


> yeah.. Thank you
> A sign of Relief


and how's it feelin buddy... Top of the world and higher than the Everest... Cheers mate...


----------



## prasannakp84

Congrats!! Are you planning to request them for extension of IED? Will u be able to make your first trip by March?



Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.
> 
> But all of a sudden after reaching office, I was surprised to see I am not able to login my ImmiAccount and to my surprise I got my golden mail @ 10:11 AM IST for myself and my family members. *Totally speechless and no words to say, ecstatic*
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum which helped me a lot and there are many ppl who are helping ppl constantly and I thank everyone in this forum. My Timelines are in my signature
> 
> Got my grant from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Finally my waiting ship reached a destination after travelling for * 327 days *...
> 
> My folks who are all waiting and really got sick of waiting, please, please consider me as example and never lose your hope. Wish you all the best


----------



## sandipgp

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.
> 
> But all of a sudden after reaching office, I was surprised to see I am not able to login my ImmiAccount and to my surprise I got my golden mail @ 10:11 AM IST for myself and my family members. *Totally speechless and no words to say, ecstatic*
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum which helped me a lot and there are many ppl who are helping ppl constantly and I thank everyone in this forum. My Timelines are in my signature
> 
> Got my grant from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Finally my waiting ship reached a destination after travelling for * 327 days *...
> 
> My folks who are all waiting and really got sick of waiting, please, please consider me as example and never lose your hope. Wish you all the best


Congratulations

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evan82

prasannakp84 said:


> Congrats!! Are you planning to request them for extension of IED? Will u be able to make your first trip by March?


If I'm not mistaken, he's already informed CO, he's ok with the shorter IED... If I remember right...


----------



## arun32

andreyx108b said:


> It wont.


Thank you Andrey,


----------



## deepgill

r_zz said:


> I have question if someone can answer ..
> 
> While filling EOI,
> 
> Employment Section:
> 
> From Where one should start ?
> 
> Recent position or the starting position from Past?
> 
> E.g
> 
> 1. Manager
> 2. Asst Manager
> 
> or
> 
> 1. Asst. Manager
> 2. Manager
> 
> 
> Please guide !!!
> 
> Thank you .


Dear r_zz i applied through an agent so i don't know about it.
Please experts answer r_zz's question


----------



## vram

Hi all got the GOLDEN MAIL today!! finally after a long wait. Thanks a lot for the help that was provided and all the best for those who are waiting.


----------



## Evan82

vram said:


> Hi all got the GOLDEN MAIL today!! finally after a long wait. Thanks a lot for the help that was provided and all the best for those who are waiting.


great news... 3 grants today..best of luck with the rest of your plans.....
Please include a timeline...


----------



## tt2

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.
> 
> But all of a sudden after reaching office, I was surprised to see I am not able to login my ImmiAccount and to my surprise I got my golden mail @ 10:11 AM IST for myself and my family members. *Totally speechless and no words to say, ecstatic*
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum which helped me a lot and there are many ppl who are helping ppl constantly and I thank everyone in this forum. My Timelines are in my signature
> 
> Got my grant from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Finally my waiting ship reached a destination after travelling for * 327 days *...
> 
> My folks who are all waiting and really got sick of waiting, please, please consider me as example and never lose your hope. Wish you all the best


Finally Congratulations ktoda, you were really patient always thought of you.


----------



## tt2

vram said:


> Hi all got the GOLDEN MAIL today!! finally after a long wait. Thanks a lot for the help that was provided and all the best for those who are waiting.


Congratulations


----------



## cozmopravesh

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.
> 
> But all of a sudden after reaching office, I was surprised to see I am not able to login my ImmiAccount and to my surprise I got my golden mail @ 10:11 AM IST for myself and my family members. *Totally speechless and no words to say, ecstatic*
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum which helped me a lot and there are many ppl who are helping ppl constantly and I thank everyone in this forum. My Timelines are in my signature
> 
> Got my grant from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Finally my waiting ship reached a destination after travelling for * 327 days *...
> 
> My folks who are all waiting and really got sick of waiting, please, please consider me as example and never lose your hope. Wish you all the best


Many many congrats mate....... Best wishes for future down under


----------



## deepgill

vram said:


> Hi all got the GOLDEN MAIL today!! finally after a long wait. Thanks a lot for the help that was provided and all the best for those who are waiting.


Conratulations... Vram


----------



## Unswer

vram said:


> Hi all got the GOLDEN MAIL today!! finally after a long wait. Thanks a lot for the help that was provided and all the best for those who are waiting.


Congrats. Look forward to more good news by the end of this week


----------



## sipoflifein

Many Many Congratulations Mate, best of luck for future in Oz 



Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.
> 
> But all of a sudden after reaching office, I was surprised to see I am not able to login my ImmiAccount and to my surprise I got my golden mail @ 10:11 AM IST for myself and my family members. *Totally speechless and no words to say, ecstatic*
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum which helped me a lot and there are many ppl who are helping ppl constantly and I thank everyone in this forum. My Timelines are in my signature
> 
> Got my grant from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Finally my waiting ship reached a destination after travelling for * 327 days *...
> 
> My folks who are all waiting and really got sick of waiting, please, please consider me as example and never lose your hope. Wish you all the best


----------



## vikaschandra

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.
> 
> But all of a sudden after reaching office, I was surprised to see I am not able to login my ImmiAccount and to my surprise I got my golden mail @ 10:11 AM IST for myself and my family members. *Totally speechless and no words to say, ecstatic*
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum which helped me a lot and there are many ppl who are helping ppl constantly and I thank everyone in this forum. My Timelines are in my signature
> 
> Got my grant from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Finally my waiting ship reached a destination after travelling for * 327 days *...
> 
> My folks who are all waiting and really got sick of waiting, please, please consider me as example and never lose your hope. Wish you all the best


You deserve the grant Ktoda it has been long wait for you. Start packing up your IED is close. Happy for you


----------



## vikaschandra

vram said:


> Hi all got the GOLDEN MAIL today!! finally after a long wait. Thanks a lot for the help that was provided and all the best for those who are waiting.


Congratulations vram. Best wishes for future endevors


----------



## wolfskin

Congratulations Ktoda and vram . Enjoy

vram your timeline please.


----------



## gaus

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.
> 
> But all of a sudden after reaching office, I was surprised to see I am not able to login my ImmiAccount and to my surprise I got my golden mail @ 10:11 AM IST for myself and my family members. *Totally speechless and no words to say, ecstatic*
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum which helped me a lot and there are many ppl who are helping ppl constantly and I thank everyone in this forum. My Timelines are in my signature
> 
> Got my grant from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Finally my waiting ship reached a destination after travelling for * 327 days *...
> 
> My folks who are all waiting and really got sick of waiting, please, please consider me as example and never lose your hope. Wish you all the best



Really happy for you mate! Wish you all the best for future. You have been very helpful to the forum members and always spread positivity!


----------



## gaus

vram said:


> Hi all got the GOLDEN MAIL today!! finally after a long wait. Thanks a lot for the help that was provided and all the best for those who are waiting.


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## rahulnair

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all of a sudden after reaching office, I was surprised to see I am not able to login my ImmiAccount and to my surprise I got my golden mail @ 10:11 AM IST for myself and my family members. *Totally speechless and no words to say, ecstatic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum which helped me a lot and there are many ppl who are helping ppl constantly and I thank everyone in this forum. My Timelines are in my signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my grant from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally my waiting ship reached a destination after travelling for * 327 days *...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My folks who are all waiting and really got sick of waiting, please, please consider me as example and never lose your hope. Wish you all the best




Congrats and all the best for the future buddy!


----------



## rahulnair

vram said:


> Hi all got the GOLDEN MAIL today!! finally after a long wait. Thanks a lot for the help that was provided and all the best for those who are waiting.




Congrats and all the best!


----------



## happie2012

vram said:


> Hi all got the GOLDEN MAIL today!! finally after a long wait. Thanks a lot for the help that was provided and all the best for those who are waiting.


Best wishes Ram!


----------



## fernandes.oscar

*When*

When did you lodge ur visa application?


Unswer said:


> Congrats. Look forward to more good news by the end of this week


----------



## JAN84

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.
> 
> But all of a sudden after reaching office, I was surprised to see I am not able to login my ImmiAccount and to my surprise I got my golden mail @ 10:11 AM IST for myself and my family members. *Totally speechless and no words to say, ecstatic*
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum which helped me a lot and there are many ppl who are helping ppl constantly and I thank everyone in this forum. My Timelines are in my signature
> 
> Got my grant from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Finally my waiting ship reached a destination after travelling for * 327 days *...
> 
> My folks who are all waiting and really got sick of waiting, please, please consider me as example and never lose your hope. Wish you all the best


Congrats bro


----------



## AusEducated

Guys can anyone help me or point me in the right direction for getting a Skype number from India?
I need to have a number that I can receive calls on and checked out Skype.
But I am unsure if Aussies will be able call the number from their landlines or Mobiles?
and will I incur any cost in Receiving these calls?
I am thinking of getting a number with Sydney Area code for RS1100 for 3 months.


----------



## ravian720

AusEducated said:


> Guys can anyone help me or point me in the right direction for getting a Skype number from India?
> I need to have a number that I can receive calls on and checked out Skype.
> But I am unsure if Aussies will be able call the number from their landlines or Mobiles?
> and will I incur any cost in Receiving these calls?
> I am thinking of getting a number with Sydney Area code for RS1100 for 3 months.


Yes you can get skype number and it ll work as australian number ... you need to be online on skype 24/7 to receive calls ... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## AusEducated

ravian720 said:


> Yes you can get skype number and it ll work as australian number ... you need to be online on skype 24/7 to receive calls ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Thanks Ravian, One small thing are the incoming calls free?


----------



## ravian720

AusEducated said:


> Thanks Ravian, One small thing are the incoming calls free?


Yes the incoming calls are free ... the caller would pay the local call charges .... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Aakash2012

Guys,

Generally, how long does it take to a CO to be assigned to you ?


----------



## sameerb

vram said:


> Hi all got the GOLDEN MAIL today!! finally after a long wait. Thanks a lot for the help that was provided and all the best for those who are waiting.


Congrats :thumb:


----------



## sameerb

Aakash2012 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Generally, how long does it take to a CO to be assigned to you ?


Averagely, 2-4 weeks.

I lodged VISA app on 23rd Dec, 2015 and CO got assigned on 23rd Jan, 2016.


----------



## vram

Hi all updated my timeline, sorry if its messy.
Thanks and good luck to all


----------



## ramapithecus

Aakash2012 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Generally, how long does it take to a CO to be assigned to you ?



I lodged on Jan 13th, 2016 and got the CO request on Feb 8.


----------



## Majician

vram said:


> Hi all updated my timeline, sorry if its messy.
> Thanks and good luck to all


Congrats vram, 

Was it Adelaide or Brisbane??


----------



## Rajesh2581

Hi Guys,

No update for almost one month after my first call to DIBP on Jan 7th..Can i call again for update?I have crossed 150 days(5months)

Thanks,


----------



## ramapithecus

*About CO Request*

If the CO has asked for the medical and PCC only, and fulfilled the request, will there be further requests from the CO?


----------



## yasmeenaaa

vram said:


> Hi all updated my timeline, sorry if its messy.
> Thanks and good luck to all


congratulationssss

you applied visa 190 or 189?


----------



## qasimkhan123

Hi i applied to GSM 189 visa on Sept 11 and last CO contact was 11 dec . After that skilled support send me email for clarification on some points in my form 80. Till now i have not recieved any more feedback. Any idea whats going on? Is anyone else in same situation as me


----------



## qasimkhan123

qasimkhan123 said:


> Hi i applied to GSM 189 visa on Sept 11 and last CO contact was 11 dec . After that skilled support send me email for clarification on some points in my form 80. Till now i have not recieved any more feedback. Any idea whats going on? Is anyone else in same situation as me



skilled support email was replied in same day with all clarifcation. skilled support email was sent on 27th Dec


----------



## indergreat

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.





vram said:


> Hi all got the GOLDEN MAIL today!! finally after a long wait. Thanks a lot for the help that was provided and all the best for those who are waiting.


Congratz guys ..... have a great future over there ......


----------



## Ktoda

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats! Please update your details to the tracker!)


Yes Immi tracker updated with my details


----------



## ravian720

qasimkhan123 said:


> skilled support email was replied in same day with all clarifcation. skilled support email was sent on 27th Dec


Expect something around 27th feb IA.... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ktoda

prasannakp84 said:


> Congrats!! Are you planning to request them for extension of IED? Will u be able to make your first trip by March?


No. I am planning to reach before the timeline.. let me see


----------



## ramapithecus

If the CO has asked for the medical and PCC only, and fulfilled the request, will there be further requests from the CO?


----------



## sameerb

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.
> 
> But all of a sudden after reaching office, I was surprised to see I am not able to login my ImmiAccount and to my surprise I got my golden mail @ 10:11 AM IST for myself and my family members. *Totally speechless and no words to say, ecstatic*
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum which helped me a lot and there are many ppl who are helping ppl constantly and I thank everyone in this forum. My Timelines are in my signature
> 
> Got my grant from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Finally my waiting ship reached a destination after travelling for * 327 days *...
> 
> My folks who are all waiting and really got sick of waiting, please, please consider me as example and never lose your hope. Wish you all the best


Congrats!!!! :eyebrows:


----------



## r_zz

Can someone answer my query,

I have submitted EOI, but i have not declared any dependent in future. At the moment there is no marriage plan, but it can be , and i am not sure about that. Can i add my wife in any later stage of processing before VISA issuance ?


Please suggest the best solution. Should i revise or wait for invitation ? date of effect will change in case i change my EOI.


----------



## Ktoda

r_zz said:


> Can someone answer my query,
> 
> I have submitted EOI, but i have not declared any dependent in future. At the moment there is no marriage plan, but it can be , and i am not sure about that. Can i add my wife in any later stage of processing before VISA issuance ?
> 
> 
> Please suggest the best solution. Should i revise or wait for invitation ? date of effect will change in case i change my EOI.


Hi

I think you submitted the EOI correctly why because your marriage is on the cards which will happen in near future.

yes, you can add your spouse paying extra fees (half of Primary applicant fee) as dependent by showing the necessary proofs like Marriage certificate, endorsing your spouse name in both of your passports, etc

Please note your passport details will change if you endorse your spouse name in your passport and the same you have to update DIBP through mails. This wont be a problem and they might ask you to fill some form


----------



## Ryansta

Is it possible to be asked for documents or additional information more than twice? I have been contacted by agents twice so far, nervous they will request form 80 or something else.


----------



## KeeDa

Ktoda said:


> Hi
> 
> I think you submitted the EOI correctly why because your marriage is on the cards which will happen in near future.
> 
> yes, you can add your spouse paying extra fees (half of Primary applicant fee) as dependent by showing the necessary proofs like Marriage certificate, endorsing your spouse name in both of your passports, etc
> 
> Please note your passport details will change if you endorse your spouse name in your passport and the same *you have to update DIBP through mails*. This wont be a problem and they might ask you to fill some form


Not through emails. The process to update passport details is now made online and one just needs to login to immiAccount, use the 'update us' link and then the 'update passport details' link.


----------



## AUS_WAIT

Many Congrats Mate(Ktoda). I am also waiting for last eight months.


----------



## AUS_WAIT

vram said:


> Hi all got the GOLDEN MAIL today!! finally after a long wait. Thanks a lot for the help that was provided and all the best for those who are waiting.


Congrats and all the best for futurelane:


----------



## greatwork

Hi,

I have applied visa under 189 class. I got acs. As per acs i m qualified for 5 years experience and they deducred 2 yrs. I don't have reference letter from employer as he is not ready to give it. In acs i have given saturatity declarion from colleague. Now, while uploading documents for visa, what should do? Should i use same saturity declaration as i dont have employee reference letter. Let me know asap.


----------



## andreyx108b

greatwork said:


> Hi, I have applied visa under 189 class. I got acs. As per acs i m qualified for 5 years experience and they deducred 2 yrs. I don't have reference letter from employer as he is not ready to give it. In acs i have given saturatity declarion from colleague. Now, while uploading documents for visa, what should do? Should i use same saturity declaration as i dont have employee reference letter. Let me know asap.


Yes, you can use SD. Plus payslips, tax docs, bank statements to support your claims.


----------



## greatwork

Should i use same sd which i have used in acs?


----------



## rahulnair

greatwork said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied visa under 189 class. I got acs. As per acs i m qualified for 5 years experience and they deducred 2 yrs. I don't have reference letter from employer as he is not ready to give it. In acs i have given saturatity declarion from colleague. Now, while uploading documents for visa, what should do? Should i use same saturity declaration as i dont have employee reference letter. Let me know asap.




Yes


----------



## v.vasanth19

ramapithecus said:


> If the CO has asked for the medical and PCC only, and fulfilled the request, will there be further requests from the CO?


Yes, if something is required CO will come back again...While processing your case he might need additional docs or papers.

No one knows what he will ask next,I hope u have uploaded form 80, 1221 etc...To avoid additional delay you may upload those ..Those are not mandatory forms but often asked by CO's.


----------



## v.vasanth19

Ryansta said:


> Is it possible to be asked for documents or additional information more than twice? I have been contacted by agents twice so far, nervous they will request form 80 or something else.


Why don't you upload form 80 and 1221 before CO / agent comes back? It depends on case to case they ask for different forms...mostly 80 and 1221 are asked. If I were u, I would upload it without second thought... Just to avoid additional delays in Grant....


----------



## Ryansta

I would have hoped my agent would have mentioned this. What is 1221? We gave the agent 80 months back but they said we must not sign it. So we queried with them yesterday and they said sign it and send it to them. I don't know what the point of an agent is but they are a complete waste of money. If we add documents to our case now will it not possibly cause more delays? Also, the CO, would they not have asked for this by now? They have looked at my case twice already, they can't look each time and find something else... It'll never be granted then


----------



## v.vasanth19

Ryansta said:


> I would have hoped my agent would have mentioned this. What is 1221? We gave the agent 80 months back but they said we must not sign it. So we queried with them yesterday and they said sign it and send it to them. I don't know what the point of an agent is but they are a complete waste of money. If we add documents to our case now will it not possibly cause more delays? Also, the CO, would they not have asked for this by now? They have looked at my case twice already, they can't look each time and find something else... It'll never be granted then


Form 1221 is for additional personal particulars...I said to add it bcoz to be on a safer side...what if CO comes back to your case and found 1221is missing.

Strange that your agent asked you to send form 80/without sign!!!

Most of us on the forum uploaded both forms without being asked by CO's. I think providing more and more details could help COs to decide the Case..


----------



## giridharanb

Nice to know some grants have started flowing in this week. Congrats and good luck to all those who are one step closer to their end goal.

For the rest of us waiting hold on tight, it's just around the corner and on it's way. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Unswer

zebust said:


> I was contacted by skilled support on 3rd December for explaining gaps in employment and studies.
> 
> The skill Officer also asked me about updated resume, because I had switched job (after lodging visa application) and he wanted me to update my resume with information about my new employer.
> 
> 
> I have received my Grant TODAY!!! you can take my case as example.


Yes, I was also contacted by skilled support to provide some clarifications on gap of studies on Form 80 and reply with the updated Form 80 -employment page only and updated CV as well. My last employment ceases on January and they want to know my current status. Actually I did not claim any points for work experience. 

Anyone who has similar situation? Please PM me or post advice here? Thank you.


----------



## bansalch

Ktoda said:


> No. I am planning to reach before the timeline.. let me see


I see that you have had a long gap from 5 May to until you added your baby to the application. Any idea what was the delay for? I would assume that your application should have been processed in that time period unless you indicated in your application on 19 Mar that you are expecting to add a child soon to your application and hence it was kept on hold for the time.


----------



## himanshu181in

Anyone got GSM adelaide or Brisbane contact no. From India


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepgill

himanshu181in said:


> anyone got gsm adelaide or brisbane contact no. From india
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


+61731367000


----------



## rohitjaggi

SO frustrated this morning and ended up calling again and no luck.

All i got from them is the case officer has looked in to the file and no further documents is required.

It is now under the standard reviewing process with no ETA.


----------



## sameerb

Guys! Here comes another Query! 

I have claimed work experience points. For ACS assessment & visa application, the reference letter that I have uploaded of current employer cannot issue me payslips. The reason is I am a contract employee (third party) my payroll runs via another manpower company. Now I can approach manpower company to arrange payslips but I am confused that having another company's reference letter and a different name on payslips may cause problems. (Though my reference letter states I am working on contract but there is no info about third party)

Is this the case with anyone else. Will CO cause issues coming to know at this stage that My reference letter company & my payroll company are two different companies.

Note: My status is CO has been assigned to my app and asked for some docs. But CO haven't yet asked for payslips.

Anyone please?


----------



## acars

rohitjaggi said:


> SO frustrated this morning and ended up calling again and no luck.
> 
> All i got from them is the case officer has looked in to the file and no further documents is required.
> 
> It is now under the standard reviewing process with no ETA.


You should get within next 2 weeks


----------



## ramapithecus

*Forms 80 and 1221*

Are these two forms 80 and 1221 mandatory to be filled and submitted unless the CO ask for these?


----------



## Gundi

Ktoda said:


> No. I am planning to reach before the timeline.. let me see


Congratulations on the grant and Good luck!! 

Have a question for you.
I've applied via an agent and just like you i've added my new born baby to the application in December. I've also submitted the Medicals for my family including the baby's medicals.

But, The agent has not asked me to pay for the baby yet. When did you have to pay for adding the baby in the application?


----------



## wolfskin

*DIPB is so silent*


----------



## cozmopravesh

sameerberlas said:


> Guys! Here comes another Query!
> 
> I have claimed work experience points. For ACS assessment & visa application, the reference letter that I have uploaded of current employer cannot issue me payslips. The reason is I am a contract employee (third party) my payroll runs via another manpower company. Now I can approach manpower company to arrange payslips but I am confused that having another company's reference letter and a different name on payslips may cause problems. (Though my reference letter states I am working on contract but there is no info about third party)
> 
> Is this the case with anyone else. Will CO cause issues coming to know at this stage that My reference letter company & my payroll company are two different companies.
> 
> Note: My status is CO has been assigned to my app and asked for some docs. But CO haven't yet asked for payslips.
> 
> Anyone please?


CO not necessarily will ask for Salary Slips if you have provided other docs like Bank statement / TAX doc ...... So my suggestion is to just provide what CO has asked for and do not worry about rest.

All the best


----------



## Evan82

Gundi said:


> Congratulations on the grant and Good luck!!
> 
> Have a question for you.
> I've applied via an agent and just like you i've added my new born baby to the application in December. I've also submitted the Medicals for my family including the baby's medicals.
> 
> But, The agent has not asked me to pay for the baby yet. When did you have to pay for adding the baby in the application?


No fee for newborn added while application is in process.... Consider it a gift from DIBP. My little girl was lucky as yours...


----------



## Evan82

wolfskin said:


>


ha ha ha...
Good one... 
Cannot keep calm long myself, so am gonna drink this and call DIBP...


----------



## sameerb

cozmopravesh said:


> CO not necessarily will ask for Salary Slips if you have provided other docs like Bank statement / TAX doc ...... So my suggestion is to just provide what CO has asked for and do not worry about rest.
> 
> All the best


Well so far CO has not asked for any bank statement or tax docs. I have just uploaded regular docs with 80 & 1221. CO got assigned and asked for PCC and I arranged it. Waiting since then, I am just hoping that CO doesn't ask for anything else. . . .


----------



## Evan82

sameerberlas said:


> Well so far CO has not asked for any bank statement or tax docs. I have just uploaded regular docs with 80 & 1221. CO got assigned and asked for PCC and I arranged it. Waiting since then, I am just hoping that CO doesn't ask for anything else. . . .


bank statement is a close substitute in the absence of pay slips.. Also it is advisable to upload one if you don't want to succumb the current trend of delays in grants.


----------



## ramapithecus

Any grants today?


----------



## KeeDa

ramapithecus said:


> Any grants today?


Yes, 06-August applicant got grant today after 188 days.


----------



## doubletrouble

How long do they take respond after 2nd VAC payment?

Waiting kills :fish2:


----------



## rosharma9

*Employment verification query*

Hi,
I am a Computer Engineer with over 7 years of experience. My last employment was till January 2016. I am currently unemployed (just freelancing). I am considering Australia immigration for Visa grant 189. I have PTE score (65 each band) to claim 10 points. My wife is also a Computer Engineer with 3 yrs of experience.

Do I need to be currently employed for employment verification? I want to know, how should I be prepared (documents) for employment verification? How should I proceed?


----------



## v.vasanth19

Hi, our timelines are similar....


----------



## Evan82

rosharma9 said:


> Hi,
> I am a Computer Engineer with over 7 years of experience. My last employment was till January 2016. I am currently unemployed (just freelancing). I am considering Australia immigration for Visa grant 189. I have PTE score (65 each band) to claim 10 points. My wife is also a Computer Engineer with 3 yrs of experience.
> 
> Do I need to be currently employed for employment verification? I want to know, how should I be prepared (documents) for employment verification? How should I proceed?


hmmm... ok. I'll try my best to help.
First of all you need a skill assessment from a relevant assessment body.
For that you need to first nominate an occupation from the Skilled Occupation List or Consolidated Skilled Occupation List (if you want a run for state sponsorship)
In the light of this, as far as I am aware there is no occupation called "computer engineer".
And since my brother is in the same boat as your (BSc. End (computer science and engineering)), may I suggest you try ACS assessment. Depending on work experience, you might be able to nominate to one of six occupations assessed by ACS which are in the SOL.
Also, if you want to claim 5 more points for spouse skills may I suggest your wife apply for ACS assessment as well. But please make sure that she applies for an occupation which is in the same SOL as yours...

As for employment verification (this is some distance away for you), you need to have an employment. But even if you don't have one right now, this won't affect VISA process significantly...


----------



## rosharma9

Thanks Evan82 for quick reply. I am planning to apply for ACS assessment tomorrow. In the mean time, I want to collect all documents related to employment verification. I am planning to apply for myself now (Since I can claim 65 pts by myself). If needed, I will proceed with my wife's skill assessment later.


----------



## sameerb

Guys! Help 

Seems like I am having a bad day.

I contacted all my employers (3 companies) for payslip. Below is what I came to know;

1st company: They agreed to arrange payslips (but not for all months, 1 per year)
2nd company: I came to know through a colleague that company just shut down operation couple of months back . I took reference letter from them around an year ago and they are shut down now. Now my concern is that how will my experience will be verified  (BTW is verification made via phone or via email?)
3rd / current employer: Since I am a 3rd party contractor there are no payslips for me ( I used reference letter from company NOT contractor)

All of these companies are out of Australia. What do you guys think. Am I doomed??? 

Regards


----------



## 3br4h!m

sameerberlas said:


> Guys! Help :'(
> 
> Seems like I am having a bad day.
> 
> I contacted all my employers (3 companies) for payslip. Below is what I came to know;
> 
> 1st company: They agreed to arrange payslips (but not for all months, 1 per year)
> 2nd company: I came to know through a colleague that company just shut down operation couple of months back . I took reference letter from them around an year ago and they are shut down now. Now my concern is that how will my experience will be verified  (BTW is verification made via phone or via email?)
> 3rd / current employer: Since I am a 3rd party contractor there are no payslips for me ( I used reference letter from company NOT contractor)
> 
> All of these companies are out of Australia. What do you guys think. Am I doomed!!!! :'(
> 
> Regards


If you claimed points for work experience, then verification will happen.

One payslip per year should be fine i suppose. You could also provide bank statements as an alternative. 

Dont worry.


----------



## sameerb

3br4h!m said:


> If you claimed points for work experience, then verification will happen.
> 
> One payslip per year should be fine i suppose. You could also provide bank statements as an alternative.
> 
> Dont worry.


Does anyone has any idea that verification is done via phone or via email?


----------



## 3br4h!m

sameerberlas said:


> Does anyone has any idea that verification is done via phone or via email?


Usually phone, but could be either. Also read about office visits for some applicants.


----------



## Evan82

sameerberlas said:


> Does anyone has any idea that verification is done via phone or via email?


Both methods are used in practice...


----------



## andreyx108b

3br4h!m said:


> If you claimed points for work experience, then verification will happen. One payslip per year should be fine i suppose. You could also provide bank statements as an alternative. Dont worry.


Only 10-30% of applications undergo employment verification. 

1 pay slip per year is not enough. At least 1 per quarter.


----------



## Evan82

rosharma9 said:


> Thanks Evan82 for quick reply. I am planning to apply for ACS assessment tomorrow. In the mean time, I want to collect all documents related to employment verification. I am planning to apply for myself now (Since I can claim 65 pts by myself). If needed, I will proceed with my wife's skill assessment later.


You are on right track then...
Employee verification will be done by the Delhi embassy in your case (since you are an offshore applicant). They will call your most recent employer and verify your role and responsibilities (R&R). They will call you if necessary for a phone interview. For freelancing I believe affidavits are in order. You'll be needing bank statements by then, any records of contracts you received and invoices and so on... Somebody once said "it is never too early to start" (perhaps not for the bank statements, most recent is best when you upload on skillselect). Employee verification won't be done for your wife, just the assessment is necessary.


----------



## mashajam

Hi, So far was there any rejections after CO assignment and requested documents uploading phase completed? I have observed everyone here is waiting for the grants but no rejections. 
what are the chances that will get the application rejected and can we appeal ?


----------



## wolfskin

mashajam said:


> Hi, So far was there any rejections after CO assignment and requested documents uploading phase completed? I have observed everyone here is waiting for the grants but no rejections.
> what are the chances that will get the application rejected and can we appeal ?


Relax !!! The wait is making us sick to some extent.


----------



## sipoflifein

*People who waiting for grant*

hi All,

Wanted to share the reason for my delay of grant.
As is to so happened last week 2 Feb my company HR got a employment verification, which they forwarded to my manager.

Though this mail is received on 2 Feb, my manager still hasnt responded back to HR, and hence the embassy have not got the response from my HR team.

Now I dont know what details they have requested and manager(was on leave for 2 days) and what he is waiting for.

Have requested him to respond by today.

So to tell in short in backend many things will be happening for our visa, and not everything will be under control of CO.

Blaming always CO not proper.


----------



## Evan82

sipoflifein said:


> hi All,
> 
> Wanted to share the reason for my delay of grant.
> As is to so happened last week 2 Feb my company HR got a employment verification, which they forwarded to my manager.
> 
> Though this mail is received on 2 Feb, my manager still hasnt responded back to HR, and hence the embassy have not got the response from my HR team.
> 
> Now I dont know what details they have requested and manager(was on leave for 2 days) and what he is waiting for.
> 
> Have requested him to respond by today.
> 
> So to tell in short in backend many things will be happening for our visa, and not everything will be under control of CO.
> 
> Blaming always CO not proper.


I don't think most of us here are blaming the COs mate...


----------



## sipoflifein

Evan82 said:


> I don't think most of us here are blaming the COs mate...


You can just read few pages whoever are about to get, saying waiting is frustrating and when will i get grant after i submitted all docs, people are counting days and saying i have crossed 100 days, 28 days passed after CO contact bla bla


----------



## Evan82

sipoflifein said:


> You can just read few pages whoever are about to get, saying waiting is frustrating and when will i get grant after i submitted all docs, people are counting days and saying i have crossed 100 days, 28 days passed after CO contact bla bla


Might be some genuine cases, here and there.. For example, the last CO contact for me was 18th December and have had nothing since then... I didn't claim experience, so no checks there...except if I get caught to a security check... Nothing to be done on my end... Still I am waiting... and havn't complained either...


----------



## Unswer

simbacai said:


> andre, could you kindly share more information about this "skill support"? where is the forum you find the theory?


Hello mate. After my CO allocation, I received similar email from skilled support to update my Form 80 - Employment page and resume as well requesting for the information of my current employment status. I have been unemployed since Jan 2016 after my last employment ceased, which was shown as current employment in my previously uploaded Form 80.

1. Actually *I did not claim* any work experience. Are they doing employment verification in my case?

2. I don't know why they ask me to explain how I was financially supported during all periods of education, even the 3-month gap between the completion of my undergraduate study (06/2009) and the commencement of my postgraduate study (09/2009) in China.

Will this process take longer than expected?


----------



## Amlan

sipoflifein said:


> hi All,
> 
> Wanted to share the reason for my delay of grant.
> As is to so happened last week 2 Feb my company HR got a employment verification, which they forwarded to my manager.
> 
> Though this mail is received on 2 Feb, my manager still hasnt responded back to HR, and hence the embassy have not got the response from my HR team.
> 
> Now I dont know what details they have requested and manager(was on leave for 2 days) and what he is waiting for.
> 
> Have requested him to respond by today.
> 
> So to tell in short in backend many things will be happening for our visa, and not everything will be under control of CO.
> 
> Blaming always CO not proper.


Hey how did you get to know that your manager received any mails?


Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Amlan

wolfskin said:


> Relax !!! The wait is making us sick to some extent.


I was thinking the same today morning.  

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## sipoflifein

Amlan said:


> Hey how did you get to know that your manager received any mails?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


My manager himself pinged and asked me that did i apply for Australia visa. When i said yes, then he told HR have got mail from embassy last week 2 feb


----------



## Evan82

Unswer said:


> Hello mate. After my CO allocation, I received similar email from skilled support to update my Form 80 - Employment page and resume as well requesting for the information of my current employment status. I have been unemployed since Jan 2016 after my last employment ceased, which was shown as current employment in my previously uploaded Form 80.
> 
> 1. Actually *I did not claim* any work experience. Are they doing employment verification in my case?
> 
> 2. I don't know why they ask me to explain how I was financially supported during all periods of education, even the 3-month gap between the completion of my undergraduate study (06/2009) and the commencement of my postgraduate study (09/2009) in China.
> 
> Will this process take longer than expected?


1. No. no employment verification if you havn't claimed points. Also employment verification is not being done for EACH applicant who claimed points for experience as well...

2. You must explain, all your unemployment history, ideally from birth, but practically after turning 18. If you noticed the 80 form, it clearly mentions "give employment history from birth". ALL gaps should be explained. Or else the skilled support team who checks these forms will get back to you.


----------



## usmansshaikh

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.
> 
> But all of a sudden after reaching office, I was surprised to see I am not able to login my ImmiAccount and to my surprise I got my golden mail @ 10:11 AM IST for myself and my family members. *Totally speechless and no words to say, ecstatic*
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum which helped me a lot and there are many ppl who are helping ppl constantly and I thank everyone in this forum. My Timelines are in my signature
> 
> Got my grant from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Finally my waiting ship reached a destination after travelling for * 327 days *...
> 
> My folks who are all waiting and really got sick of waiting, please, please consider me as example and never lose your hope. Wish you all the best



Congratulations Ktoda!!! very happy to see your grant as I remember we were in a similar boat....i see your IED is March 2016...at least its not feb......did you write to CO about it?


----------



## Unswer

Evan82 said:


> 1. No. no employment verification if you havn't claimed points. Also employment verification is not being done for EACH applicant who claimed points for experience as well...
> 
> 2. You must explain, all your unemployment history, ideally from birth, but practically after turning 18. If you noticed the 80 form, it clearly mentions "give employment history from birth". ALL gaps should be explained. Or else the skilled support team who checks these forms will get back to you.


Thank you sooooo much for your explanations on my case. Have you also received email from skilled support before? And how long does it normally take in my case?


----------



## Evan82

Unswer said:


> Thank you sooooo much for your explanations on my case. Have you also received email from skilled support before? And how long does it normally take in my case?


Yeah I have. But not for form 80. I contacted them to add my daughter to the application. But don't worry, you are not the only one who has been contacted by skilled.support on form 80. I can remember something like 4-5 in this very same forum. Most of them have forgotten to include ALL employment/unemployment history. Another member "vinc" was asked to explain on his relations/friends in Aus. skilled.support team is fairly quick. I know this because it tool only 2 days for them to add my daughter to the VISA. So don't worry, provide all requested details accurately this time round so the application can proceed to your CO.


----------



## Unswer

Evan82 said:


> Yeah I have. But not for form 80. I contacted them to add my daughter to the application. But don't worry, you are not the only one who has been contacted by skilled.support on form 80. I can remember something like 4-5 in this very same forum. Most of them have forgotten to include ALL employment/unemployment history. Another member "vinc" was asked to explain on his relations/friends in Aus. skilled.support team is fairly quick. I know this because it tool only 2 days for them to add my daughter to the VISA. So don't worry, provide all requested details accurately this time round so the application can proceed to your CO.


Thank you. Actually my CO allocation happened before this email from skilled support came today. I was wondering whether they will pass my *updated form 80 -Employment Page Only* to CO directly or I still need to upload the updated Form 80 -Employment Page again in my immiaccount?


----------



## Evan82

Unswer said:


> Thank you. Actually my CO allocation happened before this email from skilled support came today. I was wondering whether they will pass my *updated form 80 -Employment Page Only* to CO directly or I still need to upload the updated Form 80 -Employment Page again in my immiaccount?


What did the skilled.support team ask for? Did they ask for an email response? In any case better to upload the WHOLE updated 80, and then email also to skilled support, highlighting the changes... As for passing the information to CO, I doubt that skilled.support pass anything to CO except mentioning whether form 80 is in order or peculiarities if not.


----------



## vk.online83

Hello Dear Friends,
Today i got the *golden email*.Completely surprise.This is just to update my timelines

Visa Lodge : 26/12/2015
All document front loaded apart from PCC and medical which was uploaded on 04/01
CO Contact - 22/01/2016 : asked for Wife English functional proof.
Document uploaded on 28/01
Grant date : 10/02/2016

Occupation : Analyst programmer
Points claimed for experience =10
Verification = No
I have uploaded salary slips,Form16 and ITR for last 7 years,


----------



## Amlan

vk.online83 said:


> Hello Dear Friends,
> Today i got the *golden email*.Completely surprise.This is just to update my timelines
> 
> Visa Lodge : 26/12/2015
> All document front loaded apart from PCC and medical which was uploaded on 04/01
> CO Contact - 22/01/2016 : asked for Wife English functional proof.
> Document uploaded on 28/01
> Grant date : 10/02/2016
> 
> Occupation : Analyst programmer
> Points claimed for experience =10
> Verification = No
> I have uploaded salary slips,Form16 and ITR for last 7 years,


Congratulations!!! Superb news  

My visa lodge date was 20/12 so maybe I'll hear something soon.

Which GSM?


Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## xehny

sameerberlas said:


> Well so far CO has not asked for any bank statement or tax docs. I have just uploaded regular docs with 80 & 1221. CO got assigned and asked for PCC and I arranged it. Waiting since then, I am just hoping that CO doesn't ask for anything else. . . .


I hope 'n believe CO won't ask for it.
Good Luck!


----------



## Unswer

Evan82 said:


> What did the skilled.support team ask for? Did they ask for an email response? In any case better to upload the WHOLE updated 80, and then email also to skilled support, highlighting the changes... As for passing the information to CO, I doubt that skilled.support pass anything to CO except mentioning whether form 80 is in order or peculiarities if not.


Yes, they just asked for an email response for some questions about current employment and gaps between different education periods. And I was also requested to provide *updated Form 80 - Employment page only* and an up-to-date *Resume*, ensuring your *current employment status is included* and that all information in these documents is consistent.


----------



## vaibhavmad

Hi All,

Got a CO assigned to me today and got a mail from her requesting below documents. Please help -

1) I have already provide FBI PCC for me and my wife. But the additioanl document list says PPC needed.
When I read the description it mentions - If you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance
for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months. Please refer to the following link
for more information:
United States of America


So do need to provide PCC for state as well ?

2) Also have asked to fill form 80. Is that a straightforward form.

Please help


----------



## Umas

vk.online83 said:


> Hello Dear Friends,
> Today i got the *golden email*.Completely surprise.This is just to update my timelines
> 
> Visa Lodge : 26/12/2015
> All document front loaded apart from PCC and medical which was uploaded on 04/01
> CO Contact - 22/01/2016 : asked for Wife English functional proof.
> Document uploaded on 28/01
> Grant date : 10/02/2016
> 
> Occupation : Analyst programmer
> Points claimed for experience =10
> Verification = No
> I have uploaded salary slips,Form16 and ITR for last 7 years,


Congrats .. that was quick .. 

Did you submit HR role letter OR SD?

thanks,
Uma


----------



## vaibhavmad

Also can some one please tell me k=how important it is to have the signatory's contact number in the employment reference letter. I can get a new one from my current employer but it is going to be very difficult to get it for the previous employment. what al documents I can share for evidence of employment


----------



## wolfskin

*For 16 with password*

after reading so many post about employment verification, my curiosity raised to check what I have submitted, so I visited my local laptop folder and found the form 16 for FY14-15 is password protected . Now having said that I have already got one CO contact. Will CO ask for the password on second CO contact  (Just kidding). The real question raise about what they are checking actually ? Very very confusing. Need to try Yoga for mental peace


----------



## bharathi039

vaibhavmad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got a CO assigned to me today and got a mail from her requesting below documents. Please help -
> 
> 1) I have already provide FBI PCC for me and my wife. But the additioanl document list says PPC needed.
> When I read the description it mentions - If you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance
> for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months. Please refer to the following link
> for more information:
> United States of America
> 
> 
> So do need to provide PCC for state as well ?
> 
> 2) Also have asked to fill form 80. Is that a straightforward form.
> 
> Please help


1. No idea about PCC from US (experts would comment on it)

2. Form 80 - I wouldn't say it is a straight forward form that you can fill just like that. You need to furnish more info than you provided in EOI and Visa application. You need to provide each and every detail of your employment, education, travel, family, etc... 

You can either take a print out of it, fill it using pen and then scan it finally.. or just fill the form as such in PDF and take a print out of last page, sign it, scan and append to the previous pages.


----------



## rahulnair

vk.online83 said:


> Hello Dear Friends,
> Today i got the *golden email*.Completely surprise.This is just to update my timelines
> 
> Visa Lodge : 26/12/2015
> All document front loaded apart from PCC and medical which was uploaded on 04/01
> CO Contact - 22/01/2016 : asked for Wife English functional proof.
> Document uploaded on 28/01
> Grant date : 10/02/2016
> 
> Occupation : Analyst programmer
> Points claimed for experience =10
> Verification = No
> I have uploaded salary slips,Form16 and ITR for last 7 years,




Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## yasmeenaaa

wolfskin said:


> after reading so many post about employment verification, my curiosity raised to check what I have submitted, so I visited my local laptop folder and found the form 16 for FY14-15 is password protected . Now having said that I have already got one CO contact. Will CO ask for the password on second CO contact  (Just kidding). The real question raise about what they are checking actually ? Very very confusing. Need to try Yoga for mental peace


 


ACTUALLY i am also wondering what are they doing or how they are working , as i can see the people which the co contacted in jan or end of dec got grant and we are since beg and mid of december and also nov and nothing happened


----------



## gaus

vk.online83 said:


> Hello Dear Friends,
> Today i got the *golden email*.Completely surprise.This is just to update my timelines
> 
> Visa Lodge : 26/12/2015
> All document front loaded apart from PCC and medical which was uploaded on 04/01
> CO Contact - 22/01/2016 : asked for Wife English functional proof.
> Document uploaded on 28/01
> Grant date : 10/02/2016
> 
> Occupation : Analyst programmer
> Points claimed for experience =10
> Verification = No
> I have uploaded salary slips,Form16 and ITR for last 7 years,


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## vaibhavmad

bharathi039 said:


> 1. No idea about PCC from US (experts would comment on it)
> 
> 2. Form 80 - I wouldn't say it is a straight forward form that you can fill just like that. You need to furnish more info than you provided in EOI and Visa application. You need to provide each and every detail of your employment, education, travel, family, etc...
> 
> You can either take a print out of it, fill it using pen and then scan it finally.. or just fill the form as such in PDF and take a print out of last page, sign it, scan and append to the previous pages.



Thanks for your reply.it was really helpful


----------



## vaibhavmad

vaibhavmad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got a CO assigned to me today and got a mail from her requesting below documents. Please help -
> 
> 1) I have already provide FBI PCC for me and my wife. But the additioanl document list says PPC needed.
> When I read the description it mentions - If you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance
> for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months. Please refer to the following link
> for more information:
> United States of America
> 
> 
> So do need to provide PCC for state as well ?
> 
> 2) Also have asked to fill form 80. Is that a straightforward form.
> 
> Please help


Hi Experts,

Please please help me with state police clearance certificates for US. How do we do that.


----------



## NxtDesAus

xehny said:


> I hope 'n believe CO won't ask for it. Good Luck!


 Hi Xehny,

In your case, was your application status moved from Application Received to In progress or was it directly finalised?
As I have also uploaded all docs and I haven't heard anything since I lodge my visa so just curious to know if application status gets changed or not in the case of direct grant.

0com.apple.coreui.csi{0001-0000-0000-0000-0001-0000-0002-cc4b-0055-00b5-0000-0000-0000-


----------



## xehny

NxtDesAus said:


> Hi Xehny,
> 
> In your case, was your application status moved from Application Received to In progress or was it directly finalised?
> As I have also uploaded all docs and I haven't heard anything since I lodge my visa so just curious to know if application status gets changed or not in the case of direct grant.
> 
> 0com.apple.coreui.csi{0001-0000-0000-0000-0001-0000-0002-cc4b-0055-00b5-0000-0000-0000-


To be honest, I never checked the status of my application after I lodged my visa.
If you have uploaded all docs, have patience you'll get direct grant


----------



## indergreat

vk.online83 said:


> Hello Dear Friends,
> Today i got the *golden email*.Completely surprise.This is just to update my timelines
> 
> Visa Lodge : 26/12/2015
> All document front loaded apart from PCC and medical which was uploaded on 04/01
> CO Contact - 22/01/2016 : asked for Wife English functional proof.
> Document uploaded on 28/01
> Grant date : 10/02/2016


Congratz buddy ....


----------



## vk.online83

Amlan said:


> Congratulations!!! Superb news
> 
> My visa lodge date was 20/12 so maybe I'll hear something soon.
> 
> Which GSM?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


GSM - Brisbane


----------



## vk.online83

Umas said:


> Congrats .. that was quick ..
> 
> Did you submit HR role letter OR SD?
> 
> thanks,
> Uma


I submitted Relieving Letter,Salary Slips[4 for each year],Form 16 for last 7 years,Bank statement for last 6 years[highlighting salary] and ITR for last 6 years


----------



## rosharma9

vk.online83 said:


> Hello Dear Friends,
> Today i got the *golden email*.Completely surprise.This is just to update my timelines
> 
> Visa Lodge : 26/12/2015
> All document front loaded apart from PCC and medical which was uploaded on 04/01
> CO Contact - 22/01/2016 : asked for Wife English functional proof.
> Document uploaded on 28/01
> Grant date : 10/02/2016
> 
> Occupation : Analyst programmer
> Points claimed for experience =10
> Verification = No
> I have uploaded salary slips,Form16 and ITR for last 7 years,


Congrats!!
I will appreciate if you could help me because we have similar experience. I am planning to apply for the same. I would like to know if the salary slips were monthly or yearly. I need to ask my previous employers (3 companies in 7 yrs) to provide that to me. I have experience letters for each companies and taxation report for earlier 4 years. I resigned my last company on Jan 2016 and currently freelancing.


----------



## vaibhavmad

Hi All,

Can someoone please help me understand if the state police clearance certificate is needed for US.
What are the rules under which we need that.

Thanks


----------



## Abhi_2015

*Received inquiry call*

Hi All,

Received call from Aussie High Commission, New Delhi today to get the personal and professional details. It was kind of personal interview.
I came to know that my case is with GSM Brisbane.

Anybody received such call and then got further updates (positive updates )?


----------



## Ashuaust

Abhi_2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received call from Aussie High Commission, New Delhi today to get the personal and professional details. It was kind of personal interview.
> I came to know that my case is with GSM Brisbane.
> 
> Anybody received such call and then got further updates (positive updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )?


Can u pls give little more details about the call?
What all they asked?
What time?
How long was the call?
What was the main reason u think they called u in person? 
When did u apply for visa?


----------



## bansalch

vaibhavmad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someoone please help me understand if the state police clearance certificate is needed for US.
> What are the rules under which we need that.
> 
> Thanks



you need state clearance only if you are or applied for green card or citizenship. if you are certain you provided your fbi clearance and other country clearance too, then write back to CO and upload form 80.


----------



## electrified

seems like rate of getting grant became really slow. 
Hope it will rise soon.


----------



## Tushar_2015

Evan82 said:


> You are on right track then...
> Employee verification will be done by the Delhi embassy in your case (since you are an offshore applicant). They will call your most recent employer and verify your role and responsibilities (R&R). They will call you if necessary for a phone interview. For freelancing I believe affidavits are in order. You'll be needing bank statements by then, any records of contracts you received and invoices and so on... Somebody once said "it is never too early to start" (perhaps not for the bank statements, most recent is best when you upload on skillselect). Employee verification won't be done for your wife, just the assessment is necessary.


In my case employer get an email. Does any one know about approx time to get grant after employment verification ? Any idea about the processes between employment verification and grant ?


----------



## anoop_vn

vk.online83 said:


> GSM - Brisbane


Looks like all grants are coming from GSM Brisbane or Adelaide.

I am getting slightly frustrated. We haven't heard any thing yet. have filed for VIsa on 21st Dec 2015, and all docs including form 80,PCC and Medical by 7th Jan 2016.


----------



## suruworks

Tushar_2015 said:


> In my case employer get an email. Does any one know about approx time to get grant after employment verification ? Any idea about the processes between employment verification and grant ?


Was it to your current employer or previous? 

What details did they ask in the email to your employer? 

S


----------



## Amlan

anoop_vn said:


> Looks like all grants are coming from GSM Brisbane or Adelaide.
> 
> I am getting slightly frustrated. We haven't heard any thing yet. have filed for VIsa on 21st Dec 2015, and all docs including form 80,PCC and Medical by 7th Jan 2016.


Same here mate. Applied on 20/12, frontloaded all documents and completed medical by 28/12. Still no CO contact or anything.


Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop_vn

Amlan said:


> Same here mate. Applied on 20/12, frontloaded all documents and completed medical by 28/12. Still no CO contact or anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


There is no clarity also as to how the applications are allocated.


----------



## electrified

anoop_vn said:


> Looks like all grants are coming from GSM Brisbane or Adelaide.
> 
> I am getting slightly frustrated. We haven't heard any thing yet. have filed for VIsa on 21st Dec 2015, and all docs including form 80,PCC and Medical by 7th Jan 2016.



Should be fine mate. just keep patience.
Lot of people are waiting, even who ve applied b4 u.
Soon or later all of us will get that golden email


----------



## rohitjaggi

Everyone getting their golden email...bloody don't send me an email, just send me a letter saying your PR is granted am happy 

So frustrating.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Abhi_2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Received call from Aussie High Commission, New Delhi today to get the personal and professional details. It was kind of personal interview.
> 
> I came to know that my case is with GSM Brisbane.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody received such call and then got further updates (positive updates )?



Hi, how long was the call and what all did they ask you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jewelthief

Got the golden email for me and my wife today. Its been a lengthy wait but looks worth it now.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

jewelthief said:


> Got the golden email for me and my wife today. Its been a lengthy wait but looks worth it now.



Congratulations and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfskin

What the hell is going on !!! It is very usual to know that DIPB is overloaded with application, that does not mean they should stop working on clearing the existing/ backlog applications. In fact DIPB should work more to clear applications because they are overloaded. In actually they have simply almost stopped granting Visa. 
The visa fee is already ripoff comparatively. 
People are waiting and has spent their a part of life savings, emotions and effort in this. 
I am just pouring my frustration here ... I am sure these posts in EF does not make any difference at all. Grrrrrrrrrr..


----------



## Tushar_2015

suruworks said:


> Was it to your current employer or previous?
> 
> What details did they ask in the email to your employer?
> 
> S


Last employer (right now I am unemployed). They send all my contract letters and payslip for confirmation of it's genuinely. They also asked to confirm the joining date and leaving date.


----------



## Tushar_2015

wolfskin said:


> What the hell is going on !!! It is very usual to know that DIPB is overloaded with application, that does not mean they should stop working on clearing the existing/ backlog applications. In fact DIPB should work more to clear applications because they are overloaded. In actually they have simply almost stopped granting Visa.
> The visa fee is already ripoff comparatively.
> People are waiting and has spent their a part of life savings, emotions and effort in this.
> I am just pouring my frustration here ... I am sure these posts in EF does not make any difference at all. Grrrrrrrrrr..


Now a days DIBP doesn't give the proper answer if you call them. They simply tall that we will contact you if any information is required, without checking any information of asking any further details.


----------



## suruworks

Tushar_2015 said:


> Now a days DIBP doesn't give the proper answer if you call them. They simply tall that we will contact you if any information is required, without checking any information of asking any further details.


Hi Tushar,

Your signature says you uploaded all the docs upfront but CO still asked you for more docs, can you please shed some light on what docs did they ask for additionally?

And also if you could answer my earlier question on whether your current employer received the email or previous for verification? and what details were asked?

Thanks
S


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Tushar_2015 said:


> Last employer (right now I am unemployed). They send all my contract letters and payslip for confirmation of it's genuinely. They also asked to confirm the joining date and leaving date.



How long did the call last?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amlan

wolfskin said:


> What the hell is going on !!! It is very usual to know that DIPB is overloaded with application, that does not mean they should stop working on clearing the existing/ backlog applications. In fact DIPB should work more to clear applications because they are overloaded. In actually they have simply almost stopped granting Visa.
> The visa fee is already ripoff comparatively.
> People are waiting and has spent their a part of life savings, emotions and effort in this.
> I am just pouring my frustration here ... I am sure these posts in EF does not make any difference at all. Grrrrrrrrrr..


Relax, mate. I too go over the edge sometimes thinking stuff like this but at the end of the day, neither you nor I can make the grant come as faster. All we can do is ponder, surmise, assume whatever it is the DIBP are doing with our individual application.

I'm also eagerly waiting ( that's an understatement, obviously) for the grant to come but till it comes, we can't do anything. I haven't called them yet neither mailed them for anything as I know I'll get a generic response.

So, take a deep breath and sing along "We will we will get the grant..." (Drumbeats)  

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you all doing well. Today I woke up at IST 7 AM and checked the mails as usually. Had Breakfast and checked mails at 10 AM (IST) and no news infact I saw few mails of Expat forum. As its already 10 AM here at IST and I thought there wont be any news and have to wait tomorrow for something good.
> 
> But all of a sudden after reaching office, I was surprised to see I am not able to login my ImmiAccount and to my surprise I got my golden mail @ 10:11 AM IST for myself and my family members. Totally speechless and no words to say, ecstatic
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum which helped me a lot and there are many ppl who are helping ppl constantly and I thank everyone in this forum. My Timelines are in my signature
> 
> Got my grant from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Finally my waiting ship reached a destination after travelling for 327 days ...
> 
> My folks who are all waiting and really got sick of waiting, please, please consider me as example and never lose your hope. Wish you all the best


Feeling happy for you Ktoda. Wish u all the best for your future.


----------



## suruworks

Tushar_2015 said:


> Last employer (right now I am unemployed). They send all my contract letters and payslip for confirmation of it's genuinely. They also asked to confirm the joining date and leaving date.


Cool...Thanks...


----------



## doubletrouble

jewelthief said:


> Got the golden email for me and my wife today. Its been a lengthy wait but looks worth it now.


Congratulation mate. Would you mind providing any info. that why it was delayed so much?


----------



## Fantastic

Gundi said:


> Congratulations on the grant and Good luck!!
> 
> Have a question for you.
> I've applied via an agent and just like you i've added my new born baby to the application in December. I've also submitted the Medicals for my family including the baby's medicals.
> 
> But, The agent has not asked me to pay for the baby yet. When did you have to pay for adding the baby in the application?


dear Gundi,

There will be no additional payment required for adding a new born


----------



## 3br4h!m

jewelthief said:


> Got the golden email for me and my wife today. Its been a lengthy wait but looks worth it now.




Congrats mate.

btw, "Adverse Info:17-09-15" what was that about?


----------



## rahulnair

jewelthief said:


> Got the golden email for me and my wife today. Its been a lengthy wait but looks worth it now.




Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## 3br4h!m

Guys, 

I wonder what happens in case the company refuses to answer DIBP and/or responds negatively. Is the application rejected then? 

I'm not claiming work experience points, but I don't have the best relation with my previous employer and I doubt DIBP will call, but if they do I'm pretty sure they won't respond favourably. So just want to check my options.

Thanks


----------



## cozmopravesh

3br4h!m said:


> Guys,
> 
> I wonder what happens in case the company refuses to answer DIBP and/or responds negatively. Is the application rejected then?
> 
> I'm not claiming work experience points, but I don't have the best relation with my previous employer and I doubt DIBP will call, but if they do I'm pretty sure they won't respond favourably. So just want to check my options.
> 
> Thanks


If you are not claiming points then DIBP is not going to verify your employment. Rest assured. In other case..... They send a natural justice e-mail and ask for clarification


----------



## suruworks

doubletrouble said:


> Congratulation mate. Would you mind providing any info. that why it was delayed so much?


You really don't want to know that...He has fought his way through and literally claimed his VISA from DIBP...

Commendable Patience Jewelthief...Congratulation after all...


----------



## arun32

wolfskin said:


> What the hell is going on !!! It is very usual to know that DIPB is overloaded with application, that does not mean they should stop working on clearing the existing/ backlog applications. In fact DIPB should work more to clear applications because they are overloaded. In actually they have simply almost stopped granting Visa.
> The visa fee is already ripoff comparatively.
> People are waiting and has spent their a part of life savings, emotions and effort in this.
> I am just pouring my frustration here ... I am sure these posts in EF does not make any difference at all. Grrrrrrrrrr..


I can understand your frustration wolfskin, many life changing deceisions are waiting, also more importantly , we have paid a huge amount to DIBP, Lot of money involved in migrating to a new country.

Every penny is self sponsored , as we are doing this individually, even afer getting a grant.

For me Financial burden is increasing as i already left my job(office situation was worst than waiting for grant)

But we have to digest all our frustration, worries, just think the standard of live that we as well as our family are going to get . The patience is worth. sometime i feel like , I am a sage performing a penance for a boon.

Patience is virtue....

Cheer up mate, at least we have each other in the forum to help


----------



## gaus

jewelthief said:


> Got the golden email for me and my wife today. Its been a lengthy wait but looks worth it now.


Congratulations!!! All the best for way ahead!


----------



## doubletrouble

suruworks said:


> You really don't want to know that...He has fought his way through and literally claimed his VISA from DIBP...
> 
> Commendable Patience Jewelthief...Congratulation after all...


I missed that one now I know the answer what got his grant delayed


----------



## Abhi_2015

Ashuaust said:


> Can u pls give little more details about the call?
> What all they asked?
> What time?
> How long was the call?
> What was the main reason u think they called u in person?
> When did u apply for visa?


Personal details: DOB, address, VISA subclass applied, Occupation applied for, etc
Professional: Past employment: joining and leaving date, designation, promotions, salary and roles/responsibilities in each organization.

It was around 10 AM IST and lasted for approx 20 mins. I think it was for verification of the information provided and the report will be submitted to CO.
I applied on 14-NOV.
Hope this helps.


----------



## jewelthief

3br4h!m said:


> Congrats mate.
> 
> btw, "Adverse Info:17-09-15" what was that about?


They called my employer who confirmed that I was employed there during that specific time but they didnt disclose my duties due to their information security policies. I replied them with documents proving my occupation, duties etc and a statutory declaration from my supervisor.


----------



## wolfskin

arun32 said:


> I can understand your frustration wolfskin, many life changing deceisions are waiting, also more importantly , we have paid a huge amount to DIBP, Lot of money involved in migrating to a new country.
> 
> Every penny is self sponsored , as we are doing this individually, even afer getting a grant.
> 
> For me Financial burden is increasing as i already left my job(office situation was worst than waiting for grant)
> 
> But we have to digest all our frustration, worries, just think the standard of live that we as well as our family are going to get . The patience is worth. sometime i feel like , I am a sage performing a penance for a boon.
> 
> Patience is virtue....
> 
> Cheer up mate, at least we have each other in the forum to help


I remember your job episode, I guess you have shared somewhere few pages behind. Honestly I am in the same situation. Grant has become a mystery now. After I am 90 days period over which is soon, the grant can take any unexpected period to come. Thats the worst part


----------



## jewelthief

suruworks said:


> You really don't want to know that...He has fought his way through and literally claimed his VISA from DIBP...
> 
> Commendable Patience Jewelthief...Congratulation after all...


Thanks suruworks. One hell of a ride. and thanks to all those who helped me here.


----------



## Heywb

jewelthief said:


> Got the golden email for me and my wife today. Its been a lengthy wait but looks worth it now.


COngratulations dear


----------



## indergreat

jewelthief said:


> Guys I have dreamt of writing this here that I have received my grant today.


Congrats mate .... finally the wait paid off ... i remember reading few days back, you were wondering how much time will DIBP take to obtain your wife's PCC on your behalf .... anyhow all that is behind now ... enjoy to the fullest and all the best for the future buddy ...


----------



## JAN84

jewelthief said:


> Got the golden email for me and my wife today. Its been a lengthy wait but looks worth it now.


Congrats bro. Wish you all the best.


----------



## ramapithecus

Abhi_2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received call from Aussie High Commission, New Delhi today to get the personal and professional details. It was kind of personal interview.
> I came to know that my case is with GSM Brisbane.
> 
> Anybody received such call and then got further updates (positive updates )?


Hi Abhi, what was your degree equivalent to AQF Bachelor's degree which was verified by ACS? as you must have obtained 15 points for that.


----------



## vikaschandra

jewelthief said:


> Got the golden email for me and my wife today. Its been a lengthy wait but looks worth it now.


Congratulations and best wishes


----------



## sameerb

jewelthief said:


> Got the golden email for me and my wife today. Its been a lengthy wait but looks worth it now.


CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS ! ! ! :eyebrows:


----------



## NONPRI

jewelthief said:


> Got the golden email for me and my wife today. Its been a lengthy wait but looks worth it now.


Congrats buddy


----------



## Abhi_2015

ramapithecus said:


> Hi Abhi, what was your degree equivalent to AQF Bachelor's degree which was verified by ACS? as you must have obtained 15 points for that.


It is Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology


----------



## Vinvid

Abhi_2015 said:


> It is Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology



I had a similar experience last month..
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...89-visa-lodge-2015-gang-1524.html#post9219850


Waiting after that...


----------



## Unswer

jewelthief said:


> Got the golden email for me and my wife today. Its been a lengthy wait but looks worth it now.


Congrats a bunch, Mate. You deserve this wonderful result after a long journey.

BTW, did you update the Form 80 and 1221 submit them again on 28/01/2016?


----------



## Ashuaust

Abhi_2015 said:


> Ashuaust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can u pls give little more details about the call?
> What all they asked?
> What time?
> How long was the call?
> What was the main reason u think they called u in person?
> When did u apply for visa?
> 
> 
> 
> Personal details: DOB, address, VISA subclass applied, Occupation applied for, etc
> Professional: Past employment: joining and leaving date, designation, promotions, salary and roles/responsibilities in each organization.
> 
> It was around 10 AM IST and lasted for approx 20 mins. I think it was for verification of the information provided and the report will be submitted to CO.
> I applied on 14-NOV.
> Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

Yes thanks a lot


----------



## Chaudhry

KeeDa said:


> There is no such thing as having to create a new application. Clicking the "APPLY VISA" button and following through the steps online (including the visa payment step at the end) should import your EOI and other data that you filled online before the payment and create a SC 189 entry for you in the immiAccount. If you have followed these steps, then look carefully, there should be one entry in the table/ grid with first cell in the table clickable, and clicking it takes you into the area where you can see the applicants and ways to upload documents for them.



Dear 

I have also some questions like I have paid my Fee via BPay and My status is showing Awaiting payment. I m still not able to see the place from where I can upload documents. Is Application will show the area of doc upload after Payment Received?

Secondly In Select Action Column in Grid, I can see Send option and in the bottom of table I can see Submit Application. Please lemme know what is the difference b/w send or Submit Application. I believe I have already submit app before Payment. 

Thirdly I am still not able to find a place where I can see the exact list of document, like which should be colored copy and which they require attested photo copy, and Most importantly how we should categorize each scanned image in PDF.

Your answer to above questions made my life easier. Thanks Mate for the time and effort.

Gob Bless you.

Regards


----------



## NONPRI

Chaudhry said:


> Dear
> 
> I have also some questions like I have paid my Fee via BPay and My status is showing Awaiting payment. I m still not able to see the place from where I can upload documents. Is Application will show the area of doc upload after Payment Received?
> 
> Secondly In Select Action Column in Grid, I can see Send option and in the bottom of table I can see Submit Application. Please lemme know what is the difference b/w send or Submit Application. I believe I have already submit app before Payment.
> 
> Thirdly I am still not able to find a place where I can see the exact list of document, like which should be colored copy and which they require attested photo copy, and Most importantly how we should categorize each scanned image in PDF.
> 
> Your answer to above questions made my life easier. Thanks Mate for the time and effort.
> 
> Gob Bless you.
> 
> Regards


Your payment has not done yet.
After payment you will get the acknowledgement & only then you will able to see docs check lists which need to upload.


----------



## Chaudhry

NONPRI said:


> Your payment has not done yet.
> After payment you will get the acknowledgement & only then you will able to see docs check lists which need to upload.


Got it...
Thanks Man, It would be helpful if you can address my Other following question

Secondly In Select Action Column in Grid, I can see Send option and in the bottom of table I can see Submit Application. Please lemme know what is the difference b/w send or Submit Application. I believe I have already submit app before Payment.

Can you share the list of documents for visa 189. As I have prepared scanned copies and PDFs but not sure, which one should be original Scanned and which one Attested Copy scanned.

Thanks

Salman


----------



## Tushar_2015

suruworks said:


> Hi Tushar,
> 
> Your signature says you uploaded all the docs upfront but CO still asked you for more docs, can you please shed some light on what docs did they ask for additionally?
> 
> And also if you could answer my earlier question on whether your current employer received the email or previous for verification? and what details were asked?
> 
> Thanks
> S


They asked for details of each and every employment in the format provided by them, and Australian contacts details. 

I am currently not employed hence they sent the mail to my last employer.


----------



## NONPRI

Chaudhry said:


> Got it...
> Thanks Man, It would be helpful if you can address my Other following question
> 
> Secondly In Select Action Column in Grid, I can see Send option and in the bottom of table I can see Submit Application. Please lemme know what is the difference b/w send or Submit Application. I believe I have already submit app before Payment.
> 
> Can you share the list of documents for visa 189. As I have prepared scanned copies and PDFs but not sure, which one should be original Scanned and which one Attested Copy scanned.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Salman


1.Only attested scanned copy need to be uploaded.
2. Submit application is what- when you upload all documents u need to submit your application to DIBP.
There Is a dropdown list of all documents , like :- Education, job , payslips, job reference letters, passport, marriage certificate etc.


----------



## Tushar_2015

vybhavkmadadi said:


> How long did the call last?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3 to 4 minutes only.


----------



## Umas

Tushar_2015 said:


> They asked for details of each and every employment in the format provided by them, and Australian contacts details.
> 
> I am currently not employed hence they sent the mail to my last employer.


When you say in a specific format ... 

Is this the something that you had to get from your previous employers in the format given by DIBP?


----------



## Chaudhry

NONPRI said:


> 1.Only attested scanned copy need to be uploaded.
> 2. Submit application is what- when you upload all documents u need to submit your application to DIBP.
> There Is a dropdown list of all documents , like :- Education, job , payslips, job reference letters, passport, marriage certificate etc.


Thanks

And what Send action is for.


----------



## Tushar_2015

Umas said:


> When you say in a specific format ...
> 
> Is this the something that you had to get from your previous employers in the format given by DIBP?


The format was similar to the employment section of form 80. It had 2 more columns. I have filled & sent it back the signed scanned after making a signature.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Tushar_2015 said:


> 3 to 4 minutes only.



Even for me it lasted only 6 minutes, however for Vinvid it was about 45 minutes is what he said. It's strange how much the verification varies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umas

Tushar_2015 said:


> The format was similar to the employment section of form 80. It had 2 more columns. I have filled & sent it back the signed scanned after making a signature.


ok ..it is something we need to sign and none of the employer seal/sign was needed.

I was worried they will again something from the employer.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## yasmeenaaa

TODAY i completed 3 months since the lodgement almost 2 months since the co contact and nothingggggggggggg till now


----------



## suruworks

Tushar_2015 said:


> They asked for details of each and every employment in the format provided by them, and Australian contacts details.
> 
> I am currently not employed hence they sent the mail to my last employer.


The format they provided, was it different than Form 80 or 1221?

S


----------



## imminz

3 months and 11 days wait is ON


----------



## suruworks

Ashuaust said:


> Yes thanks a lot


Did they ask details of all your employers or just the ones for which you were claiming points...e.g. Last 8 5 or 3 years only or employers beyond that as well? 

S


----------



## Lord Raven

yasmeenaaa said:


> TODAY i completed 3 months since the lodgement almost 2 months since the co contact and nothingggggggggggg till now


Really frustrating, did you try to call your CO? 

I remember from my time, if everything is alright, you get a direct grant. Otherwise, each missing thing causes delay in months time. 

Load everything up front, I mean everything. I uploaded things that weren't even required, but still Co asked form 80 and 1221. Uploaded it and gave them a call and, bang!


----------



## wolfskin

yasmeenaaa said:


> TODAY i completed 3 months since the lodgement almost 2 months since the co contact and nothingggggggggggg till now


I will join you on coming week and I am sure many many more to follow... 
A big thanks to DIBP


----------



## wolfskin

Lord Raven said:


> Really frustrating, did you try to call your CO?
> 
> I remember from my time, if everything is alright, you get a direct grant. Otherwise, each missing thing causes delay in months time.
> 
> Load everything up front, I mean everything. I uploaded things that weren't even required, but still Co asked form 80 and 1221. Uploaded it and gave them a call and, bang!


It's a bit helpless situation now as compared to then when you got the grant. I am getting an impression that people are talking to "Machines" instead of "Human Being" when they call DIPB. Everyone gets a standard reply with no ETA as to when someone can expect a grant.


----------



## Majician

wolfskin said:


> It's a bit helpless situation now as compared to then when you got the grant. I am getting an impression that people are talking to "Machines" instead of "Human Being" when they call DIPB. Everyone gets a standard reply with no ETA as to when someone can expect a grant.


Two reasons I believe are the reason to this situation, #1: High number of invitations after Newyear holidays !! Around 4800 in January and around 1700 in February first round of invitation. #2: Problems in the database which they are continously trying to improve/rectify through several system shutdowns.

However there are grants coming up everyday, though I believe that the forum represents a very small portion of it, also immi tracker website, I believe very few actually update it once they receive grant ! Leave the people who never know about it !


----------



## wolfskin

Majician said:


> Two reasons I believe are the reason to this situation, #1: High number of invitations after Newyear holidays !! Around 4800 in January and around 1700 in February first round of invitation. #2: Problems in the database which they are continously trying to improve/rectify through several system shutdowns.
> 
> However there are grants coming up everyday, though I believe that the forum represents a very small portion of it, also immi tracker website, I believe very few actually update it once they receive grant ! Leave the people who never know about it !


If they are overloaded actually they should work more or speedup and at least the expected amount of grant outcome should be visible, which is not. In this forum there are people waiting for grants from June 2015 to Feb 2016. 

And secondly I can't believe scalability would be a problem for such a Government organisation. But it is true that throughout this immigration year since they upgraded their website , they have lost it completely. Even struggling to update invitation results / round information.


----------



## sandy456

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Even for me it lasted only 6 minutes, however for Vinvid it was about 45 minutes is what he said. It's strange how much the verification varies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does employment verification necessarily involve calling up the applicant ? Does everybody go through employment verification if claiming points for the same ? What about education ? How do they verify that ?


----------



## yasmeenaaa

wolfskin said:


> If they are overloaded actually they should work more or speedup and at least the expected amount of grant outcome should be visible, which is not. In this forum there are people waiting for grants from June 2015 to Feb 2016.
> 
> And secondly I can't believe scalability would be a problem for such a Government organisation. But it is true that throughout this immigration year since they upgraded their website , they have lost it completely. Even struggling to update invitation results / round information.


actually when i was assessing my study in EA , it was really organised when you send them blanked email they sent automatic reply about the period they are asseing now from each category so no one call them because everything is clear
after the officer start your case and request something just few days and he is looking to your case again so it is clear procedures

but now we are facing completely mystery situation
sometimes they are re contact the people after my date with 20 days sometimes before my date with 20 days or more this is really strange and not clear , i am talking about the recontact not the new applicants


----------



## ragas

Hi ,
I have been contacted by CO second time today and they requested to upload form 815 health undertaking for my partner. Any one had this request? Will this effect my visa process.TIA


----------



## yasmeenaaa

ragas said:


> Hi ,
> I have been contacted by CO second time today and they requested to upload form 815 health undertaking for my partner. Any one had this request? Will this effect my visa process.TIA


they requested the same from me, at the beg the people told me this means they are in the final stage and the grant will be soon but 2 months since that date and nothing happened like the others


----------



## Lord Raven

wolfskin said:


> It's a bit helpless situation now as compared to then when you got the grant. I am getting an impression that people are talking to "Machines" instead of "Human Being" when they call DIPB. Everyone gets a standard reply with no ETA as to when someone can expect a grant.


Australia does not work after work hours  I went there last month and was shocked, everything closes after their work hours, and your the only one in the market. I hated it but then I thought this is good life, we're used to work extra hours, markets are always open, and nobody sleeps. 

It is definitely frustrating for you guys, but believe me this is the time to sort your other things like travel plans and stuff. Tomorrow you'll get a grant and IED, big questions pop out next. When to move? When to make IE, things to do in Oz, how to find work? 

Everything is just so complicated, yet exciting  

Good luck with your grants, Oz bound people!


----------



## ragas

yasmeenaaa said:


> they requested the same from me, at the beg the people told me this means they are in the final stage and the grant will be soon but 2 months since that date and nothing happened like the others


Thanks Yasmeena for the quick response...


----------



## tt2

jewelthief said:


> Got the golden email for me and my wife today. Its been a lengthy wait but looks worth it now.


Congratulations, finally indeed you must be glad its over.


----------



## ramapithecus

wolfskin said:


> It's a bit helpless situation now as compared to then when you got the grant. I am getting an impression that people are talking to "Machines" instead of "Human Being" when they call DIPB. Everyone gets a standard reply with no ETA as to when someone can expect a grant.


Probably there should be no one except this forum members calling the DIBP to inquire their status.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

sandy456 said:


> Does employment verification necessarily involve calling up the applicant ? Does everybody go through employment verification if claiming points for the same ? What about education ? How do they verify that ?



The employment verification seems to be quite random, i have seen many applicants who did not undergo verification. No idea how that works. I do not think that there will be a verification of education unless they feel something is shady in the proofs that are submitted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rachna188

*ACS website down?*

Hi guys,

I'm trying to apply for skills assessment to ACS, but the website has been taking very long to load since morning. Is anybody else facing this problem as well?


----------



## xehny

Rachna188 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm trying to apply for skills assessment to ACS, but the website has been taking very long to load since morning. Is anybody else facing this problem as well?


Probably not the right place for your question. I'd suggest to post your question to some ACS related topics.
E.g.

ACS Processing


----------



## jewelthief

Unswer said:


> Congrats a bunch, Mate. You deserve this wonderful result after a long journey.
> 
> BTW, did you update the Form 80 and 1221 submit them again on 28/01/2016?


No I didnt upload them earlier. I got the idea from this forum as well as reading from DIBP website that most complete applications which include form 1221 and 80 get processed sooner. Some one also posted here that if you are waiting for a long time from last CO contact then upload any document that proves your case to get their attention, so I uploaded them keeping in the view. Although I dont think it helps.


----------



## jewelthief

indergreat said:


> Congrats mate .... finally the wait paid off ... i remember reading few days back, you were wondering how much time will DIBP take to obtain your wife's PCC on your behalf .... anyhow all that is behind now ... enjoy to the fullest and all the best for the future buddy ...


Things we do and think in desperation. 

Thanks for best wishes.


----------



## sbtbest

*Time after request complete*

Hi Guys,

By looking at current trend, it does not seem like they are viewing application after 28 days at all!

Do they count 28 days from the date of CO contact ? or after "Information Provided" ?

Also are these 28 days working days? 

In your experience what is the "actual" time frame for CO to look back at your application after "Information Provided" ?


----------



## bansalch

sbtbest said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By looking at current trend, it does not seem like they are viewing application after 28 days at all!
> 
> Do they count 28 days from the date of CO contact ? or after "Information Provided" ?
> 
> Also are these 28 days working days?
> 
> In your experience what is the "actual" time frame for CO to look back at your application after "Information Provided" ?



At this stage the trend is more like 2 weeks after the 28 days.. so in effect 42 days


----------



## sbtbest

bansalch said:


> At this stage the trend is more like 2 weeks after the 28 days.. so in effect 42 days


Thanks mate.

Hope that after those 42 days they do not ask for another piece of document! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bansalch

sbtbest said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Hope that after those 42 days they do not ask for another piece of document! :fingerscrossed:


They did for me.. first ask was meds and form 80. Then they came back asking for US FBI PCC. While it was already in progress but damn the US slow processing, couldn't update it before the CO came asking for it. That has moved my timeline  My 28 days got over today so hope they come back soon with an answer! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gecashish

Friends,
I have a question. Is the grant letter is sufficient enough to travel to oz or any stamping on passport is also required?
What Document to show on the indian airport for visa?(Grant letter??)


----------



## sbtbest

bansalch said:


> They did for me.. first ask was meds and form 80. Then they came back asking for US FBI PCC. While it was already in progress but damn the US slow processing, couldn't update it before the CO came asking for it. That has moved my timeline  My 28 days got over today so hope they come back soon with an answer! :fingerscrossed:


Hope they do mate! Its so frustrating when you loose it by a whisker!

You have 2 weeks to go mate, keep going!:boxing:


----------



## bansalch

gecashish said:


> Friends,
> I have a question. Is the grant letter is sufficient enough to travel to oz or any stamping on passport is also required?
> What Document to show on the indian airport for visa?(Grant letter??)


Australia does not provide stamp on the passport. The grant notification letter should contain your grant number and other details (conditions attached to your visa). So a print of that is sufficient enough to travel. In fact that is asked by your departing country for verification. When you arrive in Australia, they hardly ask to see that.


----------



## sbtbest

gecashish said:


> Friends,
> I have a question. Is the grant letter is sufficient enough to travel to oz or any stamping on passport is also required?
> What Document to show on the indian airport for visa?(Grant letter??)


Technically you don't even need that, as your visa is electronically verified by your passport. But it wont harm to keep a printed copy (especially to show at gates while exiting Indian borders)


----------



## sbtbest

bansalch said:


> They did for me.. first ask was meds and form 80. Then they came back asking for US FBI PCC. While it was already in progress but damn the US slow processing, couldn't update it before the CO came asking for it. That has moved my timeline  My 28 days got over today so hope they come back soon with an answer! :fingerscrossed:


By the way how long did they take to come back to you second time while asking for US PCC?


----------



## bansalch

sbtbest said:


> By the way how long did they take to come back to you second time while asking for US PCC?


04 Sep 2015 - ACS applied
11 Sep 2015 - Received positive ACS assessment
23 Sep 2015 - India and Australia PCC completed
05 Nov 2015 - PTE A (90:90:90:90)
05 Nov 2015 - Submitted EOI with 70 points under 189
06 Nov 2015 - Invite
21 Sep 2015 - FBI PCC Mailed
28 Sep 2015 - FBI PCC Document delivered
12 Nov 2015 - Applied 189 Visa
23 Nov 2015 - CO contact for form 80 and Medicals
25 Nov 2015 - Medicals
09 Dec 2015 - Form 80 and medicals submitted
15 Jan 2016 - Second CO Contact for FBI PCC
15 Jan 2016 - FBI Confirmed receipt of application
18 Jan 2016 - CC charged for FBI
30 Jan 2016 - FBI PCC received
02 Feb 2016 - FBI PCC Submitted
xx xxx 2016 - Grant :confused2::fingerscrossed:


----------



## gecashish

Thanks Sbtbest and bancsalch.


----------



## gecashish

Is there any forum or thread where expats are discussing todo list, precautions while initial settling down post arrival in OZ like accommodation/schooling/furnishing the home...


----------



## diogosgp

sbtbest said:


> Hope they do mate! Its so frustrating when you loose it by a whisker!
> 
> You have 2 weeks to go mate, keep going!:boxing:


Im not sure nowadays they are taking 28 + 2 weeks. It really varies. I was contacted on 8 Dec and complete the request on 9 Dec. In my count its more than 2 months after CO requested and no contact so far.


----------



## giridharanb

3 months after CO contact, 2.5 months since response was sent, 2 months since 28-day period passed. The wait continues......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## wolfskin

giridharanb said:


> 3 months after CO contact, 2.5 months since response was sent, 2 months since 28-day period passed. The wait continues......:fingerscrossed:


Seriously.... and the irony is, we blame our Government offices for being slow. In fact this is super slow.


----------



## sbtbest

giridharanb said:


> 3 months after CO contact, 2.5 months since response was sent, 2 months since 28-day period passed. The wait continues......:fingerscrossed:


Just an update, another friend of mine who contacted DIPS recently was advised that currently due to the extensive load they may take 3-4 weeks after 28 days period. 

And said it varies for each case.

Conclusion: Inconclusive advice from DIBP :noidea:


----------



## giridharanb

wolfskin said:


> Seriously.... and the irony is, we blame our Government offices for being slow. In fact this is super slow.


The really interesting part is that am an onshore applicant, all my experience is with one employer and they are reachable over a phone call during Australia hours. My PCCs are issued by HCs in Australia, medicals done at a DIBP approved panel, pay slips are local and tax statements are from ATO.


----------



## bansalch

giridharanb said:


> The really interesting part is that am an onshore applicant, all my experience is with one employer and they are reachable over a phone call during Australia hours. My PCCs are issued by HCs in Australia, medicals done at a DIBP approved panel, pay slips are local and tax statements are from ATO.


Wow almost same case as mine... Man! Your case is pushing me in depression!:Cry:


----------



## electrified

diogosgp said:


> Im not sure nowadays they are taking 28 + 2 weeks. It really varies. I was contacted on 8 Dec and complete the request on 9 Dec. In my count its more than 2 months after CO requested and no contact so far.


I ve called CIBP today.

They told me now a days CO's really busy as number of application increased, so CO may take up to 12 weeks from the initial contact. (if CO ask for further documents)

They told me for my case, CO will probably back in my case in march.

I ve contacted with several applicants in expat. seems like only few COs are working slow big time (for Adld) rest of them are not that bad. 

I found 3 ppl inluding myself got same CO and our CO asked for additional doc in early dec last yr but after that no contact at all just absolute blank. 

so considering this i think only few COs are real lazy ass :noidea:


----------



## bansalch

electrified said:


> I ve called CIBP today.
> 
> They told me now a days CO's really busy as number of application increased, so CO may take up to 12 weeks from the initial contact. (if CO ask for further documents)
> 
> They told me for my case, CO will probably back in my case in march.
> 
> I ve contacted with several applicants in expat. seems like only few COs are working slow big time (for Adld) rest of them are not that bad.
> 
> I found 3 ppl inluding myself got same CO and our CO asked for additional doc in early dec last yr but after that no contact at all just absolute blank.
> 
> so considering this i think only few COs are real lazy ass :noidea:


so its 12 weeks from the date CO asked for additional docs?


----------



## sandipgp

bansalch said:


> so its 12 weeks from the date CO asked for additional docs?


I think there are no rules or patterns. Everytime someone calls DIBP and say i have already completed 6 weeks from Last CO contact they say no CO's are busy these days hence he will come back to you after 4 more weeks.


----------



## electrified

bansalch said:


> so its 12 weeks from the date CO asked for additional docs?


Probably if ur CO is same lazy ass like mine


----------



## sbtbest

sandipgp said:


> I think there are no rules or patterns. Everytime someone calls DIBP and say i have already completed 6 weeks from Last CO contact they say no CO's are busy these days hence he will come back to you after 4 more weeks.


True that!

I think they are just making excuses, and a different one for a different situation. 

Actually, they themselves do not know any estimate!


----------



## bansalch

electrified said:


> Probably if ur CO is same lazy ass like mine


I just called them and they said "your application is being assessed as we speak and the case officer will come back to you should they need any further information" 

No time estimates no other information! arghhh!!!!:wacko::Cry::crutch::smash::frusty:


----------



## sandipgp

sbtbest said:


> True that!
> 
> I think they are just making excuses, and a different one for a different situation.
> 
> Actually, they themselves do not know any estimate!


Good sign is.. Yesterday there were many grants reported and many of them were waiting from long time. So hopefully they will look at our cases next week. if not there is always week after that.


----------



## electrified

sandipgp said:


> I think there are no rules or patterns. Everytime someone calls DIBP and say i have already completed 6 weeks from Last CO contact they say no CO's are busy these days hence he will come back to you after 4 more weeks.


mate, at first i ve just asked DIBP when my CO will be back to my case, then they asked for my passport no. after that they told me straight away that my CO will be back to my case early march. after that they told me now a days COs are very busy cause of too many application.....bla bla bla and now a days COs taking at least 12 weeks to come back to the case after initial contact. 

thats it mate


----------



## bansalch

electrified said:


> mate, at first i ve just asked DIBP when my CO will be back to my case, then they asked for my passport no. after that they told me straight away that my CO will be back to my case early march. after that they told me now a days COs are very busy cause of too many application.....bla bla bla and now a days COs taking at least 12 weeks to come back to the case after initial contact.
> 
> thants it mate



I am sure their call center is located in some remote location


----------



## doubletrouble

electrified said:


> Probably if ur CO is same lazy ass like mine


I guess CO is a team of people(GSM Adelaide or GSM Brisbane), not one person. My observation is GSM Adelaide is slower than GSM Brisbane, any objections?


----------



## diogosgp

sbtbest said:


> Just an update, another friend of mine who contacted DIPS recently was advised that currently due to the extensive load they may take 3-4 weeks after 28 days period.
> 
> And said it varies for each case.
> 
> Conclusion: Inconclusive advice from DIBP :noidea:


Probably more than that. Look at my case. No work experience claimed.


----------



## doubletrouble

diogosgp said:


> Probably more than that. Look at my case. No work experience claimed.


where to look? no signature or info.


----------



## giridharanb

doubletrouble said:


> I guess CO is a team of people(GSM Adelaide or GSM Brisbane), not one person. My observation is GSM Adelaide is slower than GSM Brisbane, any objections?


Could be true, in fact, most likely true because I know of folks who had first contact from GSM Adelaide and second contact from GSM Brisbane. So, application must be getting re-assigned due to the building backlog at Adelaide.


----------



## diogosgp

doubletrouble said:


> where to look? no signature or info.


Updated


----------



## Amlan

Anyone know the mail id of DIBP? 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## sbtbest

diogosgp said:


> Probably more than that. Look at my case. No work experience claimed.


But it still doesn't fit into logic when you think of Direct Grants.
If they can give a visa within 2-4 weeks (for Direct Grants), they can do the same for the cases where there was a CO contact (after request is completed ofcourse)

Perhaps, when they find something missing, they quickly ask for more information so they can then change status to "Assessment in progress" and then buy a lot of time to process other cases!

But this is lame, in effect they are piling up a lot of backlog. 
All we can do it wait :juggle:


----------



## Amlan

Amlan said:


> Anyone know the mail id of DIBP?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


Anyone??

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## sbtbest

Amlan said:


> Anyone??
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


If you have got an application then you should use the same email address where the acknowledgement came from.

If you do not have any application, use this link for general queries :
Contact us


----------



## vaibhavmad

Tushar_2015 said:


> The format was similar to the employment section of form 80. It had 2 more columns. I have filled & sent it back the signed scanned after making a signature.


Hi, I am trying to fill form 80 and had a question about employment section. Since most people here must have passed the step, please share your thoughts on -

hile flling my form 80 employment section , i have to fil my company address. I stayed in US for few years and worked at client location. should i provide my parent company's address which ws in a different city than the client location where I worked.


----------



## bansalch

vaibhavmad said:


> Hi, I am trying to fill form 80 and had a question about employment section. Since most people here must have passed the step, please share your thoughts on -
> 
> hile flling my form 80 employment section , i have to fil my company address. I stayed in US for few years and worked at client location. should i provide my parent company's address which ws in a different city than the client location where I worked.


Easy: Your parent company as they will the be ones who would provide your work reference. But if you took work reference letter from clients then you need to put that as well in parallel to your parent company


----------



## vaibhavmad

bansalch said:


> Easy: Your parent company as they will the be ones who would provide your work reference. But if you took work reference letter from clients then you need to put that as well in parallel to your parent company


i took my reference only from the parent company.
But what confuses me is - that my parent company say was in New york but I stayed and worked in say California. so will it not show any discrepancy if I enter address of new york but never stayed there.

Thanks


----------



## ravian720

yasmeenaaa said:


> TODAY i completed 3 months since the lodgement almost 2 months since the co contact and nothingggggggggggg till now


Three months only ? ... i lodged sept 20th  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## bansalch

vaibhavmad said:


> i took my reference only from the parent company.
> But what confuses me is - that my parent company say was in New york but I stayed and worked in say California. so will it not show any discrepancy if I enter address of new york but never stayed there.
> 
> Thanks


That's your company's HQ address. You can be located anywhere. Include both companies in your form 80 and attach a cover letter explaining the situation to them. I had similar issue but with my education. I did my MBA in US and while I stayed at uni housing, the official address was my relative's address in US. So I have put both addresses in the form


----------



## vaibhavmad

bansalch said:


> That's your company's HQ address. You can be located anywhere. Include both companies in your form 80 and attach a cover letter explaining the situation to them. I had similar issue but with my education. I did my MBA in US and while I stayed at uni housing, the official address was my relative's address in US. So I have put both addresses in the form



thanks a lot, I think I will add both and then add a cover note


----------



## sipoflifein

*Time taken after background verification*

Hi All,

Wanted to know the timelines for grant once the background verification is done.
Mine background verification was done on 10Feb and now waiting.


----------



## Umas

I had clicked RC on Jan 12th and also mailed the doc to CO. Today received a mail from a new CO (Based on position #)
But, the mail I received is from a different CO (Not the one who contacted me on 8th Dec)

Content of her/his mail

*Received with thanks documents provided.

On review, routine checks on this application are still in progressing. We will contact you if additional information is required.*

Does this indication of anything ... any hints I can arrive from this mail? Your inputs please.

I pray god that ... no more document is asked again 

thanks,
Umas


----------



## ramapithecus

sbtbest said:


> But it still doesn't fit into logic when you think of Direct Grants.
> If they can give a visa within 2-4 weeks (for Direct Grants), they can do the same for the cases where there was a CO contact (after request is completed ofcourse)
> 
> Perhaps, when they find something missing, they quickly ask for more information so they can then change status to "Assessment in progress" and then buy a lot of time to process other cases!
> 
> But this is lame, in effect they are piling up a lot of backlog.
> All we can do it wait :juggle:


_"The Courier-Mail has been told that the Immigration Department processes were so loose that *officials could manage a visa application in its entirety. That has now apparently been changed so different staff must approve elements.
https://migrationalliance.com.au/immigration-daily-news/entry/2015-11-corrupt-brisbane-immigration-case-officer-sold-visas.html"_

This is the detail that came out in September 2015. The DIBP application software has been modified in November so that a large pool of officers need to approve different elements of an immigration visa application case. The bitter thing is that, with the new improving software, the COs neither have the pointer to the the applicant's case nor the pointer to the element of the case that they previously looked upon, their assignment now falls in a random order and the department is constantly improving the software without letting the outward things changed like, assignment of a CO to your case. An example is one CO is allocated and he/she requests the employment supporting doc, and another random CO will be looking the supporting doc element. To rule out corruption, now the multiple tasks of a case is shared between COs of Adelaide and Brisbane team by the improved DIBP application software randomly. Also because of the software has not been working in intended way and the department is constantly improving it, few applications that have been strayed out since long time are being manually searched out and processed. This is what all about the delay in our grants.


----------



## sandipgp

ramapithecus said:


> _"The Courier-Mail has been told that the Immigration Department processes were so loose that *officials could manage a visa application in its entirety. That has now apparently been changed so different staff must approve elements.
> https://migrationalliance.com.au/immigration-daily-news/entry/2015-11-corrupt-brisbane-immigration-case-officer-sold-visas.html"_
> 
> This is the detail that came out in September 2015. The DIBP application software has been modified in November so that a large pool of officers need to approve different elements of an immigration visa application case. The bitter thing is that, with the new improving software, the COs neither have the pointer to the the applicant's case nor the pointer to the element of the case that they previously looked upon, their assignment now falls in a random order and the department is constantly improving the software without letting the outward things changed like, assignment of a CO to your case. An example is one CO is allocated and he/she requests the employment supporting doc, and another random CO will be looking the supporting doc element. To rule out corruption, now the multiple tasks of a case is shared between COs of Adelaide and Brisbane team by the improved DIBP application software randomly. Also because of the software has not been working in intended way and the department is constantly improving it, few applications that have been strayed out since long time are being manually searched out and processed. This is what all about the delay in our grants.


If this was the case then why the heck did they give 4800 invitation in Jan when they are not able to handle normal load. Some manager must have told them that with the changes in case handling it will not impact the productivity of CO's and efficiency of the process. Just go and make changes.


----------



## Jasan85

Now I am on my TR. I have no Aussie working experience. Can I get my Masters degree assessed by ACS


----------



## sipoflifein

This is really scary..
I guess thats the reason for more delay and more and more background verification for people who have claimed points for work.

Also there are case where CO contact from Adelaide and grant from other team.



ramapithecus said:


> _"The Courier-Mail has been told that the Immigration Department processes were so loose that *officials could manage a visa application in its entirety. That has now apparently been changed so different staff must approve elements.
> https://migrationalliance.com.au/immigration-daily-news/entry/2015-11-corrupt-brisbane-immigration-case-officer-sold-visas.html"_
> 
> This is the detail that came out in September 2015. The DIBP application software has been modified in November so that a large pool of officers need to approve different elements of an immigration visa application case. The bitter thing is that, with the new improving software, the COs neither have the pointer to the the applicant's case nor the pointer to the element of the case that they previously looked upon, their assignment now falls in a random order and the department is constantly improving the software without letting the outward things changed like, assignment of a CO to your case. An example is one CO is allocated and he/she requests the employment supporting doc, and another random CO will be looking the supporting doc element. To rule out corruption, now the multiple tasks of a case is shared between COs of Adelaide and Brisbane team by the improved DIBP application software randomly. Also because of the software has not been working in intended way and the department is constantly improving it, few applications that have been strayed out since long time are being manually searched out and processed. This is what all about the delay in our grants.


----------



## doubletrouble

ramapithecus said:


> _"The Courier-Mail has been told that the Immigration Department processes were so loose that *officials could manage a visa application in its entirety. That has now apparently been changed so different staff must approve elements.
> https://migrationalliance.com.au/immigration-daily-news/entry/2015-11-corrupt-brisbane-immigration-case-officer-sold-visas.html"_
> 
> This is the detail that came out in September 2015. The DIBP application software has been modified in November so that a large pool of officers need to approve different elements of an immigration visa application case. The bitter thing is that, with the new improving software, the COs neither have the pointer to the the applicant's case nor the pointer to the element of the case that they previously looked upon, their assignment now falls in a random order and the department is constantly improving the software without letting the outward things changed like, assignment of a CO to your case. An example is one CO is allocated and he/she requests the employment supporting doc, and another random CO will be looking the supporting doc element. To rule out corruption, now the multiple tasks of a case is shared between COs of Adelaide and Brisbane team by the improved DIBP application software randomly. Also because of the software has not been working in intended way and the department is constantly improving it, few applications that have been strayed out since long time are being manually searched out and processed. This is what all about the delay in our grants.


I was wondering why I get new person every time they respond back to me, whereas my colleague who got grant in April 2015, said had one CO though out the process. 

And why is explained.


----------



## wolfskin

ramapithecus said:


> _"The Courier-Mail has been told that the Immigration Department processes were so loose that *officials could manage a visa application in its entirety. That has now apparently been changed so different staff must approve elements.
> https://migrationalliance.com.au/immigration-daily-news/entry/2015-11-corrupt-brisbane-immigration-case-officer-sold-visas.html"_


Interesting ... now we have something else to discuss. Now our future depends on the mercy of that software algorithm. Good Luck to all. :spit:


----------



## Ryansta

Must be why every time some calls it's goes from 28 days to 28 days + 2 weeks. Then 4 weeks. Then 6 weeks. Then 8 weeks and now the latest 12 weeks...


----------



## Tushar_2015

ravian720 said:


> Three months only ? ... i lodged sept 20th
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


I lodged on Sep 18th...


----------



## Ryansta

I lodged 16th


----------



## Umas

Did anyone received such mails in the past after RC complete?



Umas said:


> I had clicked RC on Jan 12th and also mailed the doc to CO. Today received a mail from a new CO (Based on position #)
> But, the mail I received is from a different CO (Not the one who contacted me on 8th Dec)
> 
> Content of her/his mail
> 
> *Received with thanks documents provided.
> 
> On review, routine checks on this application are still in progressing. We will contact you if additional information is required.*
> 
> Does this indication of anything ... any hints I can arrive from this mail? Your inputs please.
> 
> I pray god that ... no more document is asked again
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


----------



## wolfskin

Umas said:


> Did anyone received such mails in the past after RC complete?


The fact that you received notification from a different CO could be due to reason explained in @ramapithecus post.
You could receive your grant very soon, and that's what everyone want's but DIPB proves us wrong in every step. 
BTW could you elaborate kind of document request on different contacts. If you may !!!


----------



## Umas

wolfskin said:


> The fact that you received notification from a different CO could be due to reason explained in @ramapithecus post.
> You could receive your grant very soon, and that's what everyone want's but DIPB proves us wrong in every step.
> BTW could you elaborate kind of document request on different contacts. If you may !!!



thanks. w.r.t documents requested by 1st CO. it is normal documents such as PCC, Marriage Certificate and Additional TB test for my kid ... 

2nd CO did not request any documents. said, "Received with thanks documents provided."

thanks,
Umas


----------



## wolfskin

Umas said:


> thanks. w.r.t documents requested by 1st CO. it is normal documents such as PCC, Marriage Certificate and Additional TB test for my kid ...
> 
> 2nd CO did not request any documents. said, "Received with thanks documents provided."
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


That may be a new feature in their software  _(2nd CO did not request any documents. said, "Received with thanks documents provided.")_ looks like we are test beds for them. AFAIK no one has got such email in content to CO contact.


----------



## Umas

wolfskin said:


> That may be a new feature in their software  _(2nd CO did not request any documents. said, "Received with thanks documents provided.")_ looks like we are test beds for them. AFAIK no one has got such email in content to CO contact.


"That may be a new feature in their software" ... Ha ha ha ha ha ha ..could not control my laugh.. 

I read lots of your previous post ... you have good sense of humor ...


----------



## rrc123

Hello friends

Can anyone pls tell what is the approximate turn around time for PCC in India (Hyderabad)?


Regards!


----------



## sipoflifein

If your present residential address is same as in passport then it takes 2 hours, else depends on how soon the police verification happens for u. Around a week or max 15 days.



rrc123 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Can anyone pls tell what is the approximate turn around time for PCC in India (Hyderabad)?
> 
> 
> Regards!


----------



## bharathi039

rrc123 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Can anyone pls tell what is the approximate turn around time for PCC in India (Hyderabad)?
> 
> 
> Regards!


Is your address is same as that of your present address?? If yes, it would take 1 or 2 days.. If No, it would take ATLEAST 1-2 weeks..


----------



## Vinvid

Any grants today ??...


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

rrc123 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Can anyone pls tell what is the approximate turn around time for PCC in India (Hyderabad)?
> 
> 
> Regards!



You get it on the same day provides the police check done during the passport check was clear too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umas

abcmel said:


> Routine checks means they are still going through your documents and checking them..
> Basically documents review takes place at 2-3 levels.. there are two types of security checks as far as I know, It could be either internal or external.. If it is internal it could be verification of employers and experience related .. If it is external then it is mostly police check...
> 
> I have asked about the routine checks from the CO itself, As you can see in my signature second CO and third CO did not request me anything. They just send me an email that my case is under routine checks.. So i called them and asked about routine checks..


Hi abcmel,

I received a mail from second CO that 'routine checks on this application are still in progressing' ... 

I feel, you also received similar mails from CO... 

what is your opinion on receiving such mail?


----------



## fernandes.oscar

*oscar*

I lodged on 29th Aug


Tushar_2015 said:


> I lodged on Sep 18th...


----------



## Vinvid

fernandes.oscar said:


> I lodged on 29th Aug



In your case ... I think you should try calling DIBP and explain your situation .


----------



## guru80

Not even a single grant today or those who got started enjoying the weekend


----------



## anoop_vn

sbtbest said:


> But it still doesn't fit into logic when you think of Direct Grants.
> If they can give a visa within 2-4 weeks (for Direct Grants), they can do the same for the cases where there was a CO contact (after request is completed ofcourse)
> 
> Perhaps, when they find something missing, they quickly ask for more information so they can then change status to "Assessment in progress" and then buy a lot of time to process other cases!
> 
> But this is lame, in effect they are piling up a lot of backlog.
> All we can do it wait :juggle:


well, i think direct grant is taking more than 6 weeks now, i have filed my visa on 21st dec. and still have no contact yet. 

I some times don't understand how they have backlog, or too many application, They send only a fixed No. of EOI every month, so how would they have higher volume of applications.


----------



## v.vasanth19

anoop_vn said:


> well, i think direct grant is taking more than 6 weeks now, i have filed my visa on 21st dec. and still have no contact yet.
> 
> I some times don't understand how they have backlog, or too many application, They send only a fixed No. of EOI every month, so how would they have higher volume of applications.


Thats bcoz they had vacation holidays during X'Mas season.All applicants during that period plus new invites in the month of dec are the backlogs now...


----------



## v.vasanth19

bharathi039 said:


> Is your address is same as that of your present address?? If yes, it would take 1 or 2 days.. If No, it would take ATLEAST 1-2 weeks..


and do not forget to throw perk at Police....if not, PCC file will not easily move from Plice station to Passport Seva..its hard but i dont see any other option...


----------



## anoop_vn

v.vasanth19 said:


> Thats bcoz they had vacation holidays during X'Mas season.All applicants during that period plus new invites in the month of dec are the backlogs now...


Well if you see dec, they reduced the invites. they only gave out 1400 as compared to 2300 regularly. So there were far less applications. 

Any ways lets hope all get it quickly. :juggle:


----------



## ramapithecus

anoop_vn said:


> well, i think direct grant is taking more than 6 weeks now, i have filed my visa on 21st dec. and still have no contact yet.
> 
> I some times don't understand how they have backlog, or too many application, They send only a fixed No. of EOI every month, so how would they have higher volume of applications.


The DIBP officers do not only have the tasks of handling the immigration visa, they are also responsible for assessing the citizenship applications and applications from Humanitarian Programme, imagine how many applications are there, and find out more on (about 3 months delay in citizenship grants) who were frown out because of not being able to celebrate the last Australia Day on Jan 26th with their new citizenship, same as like us waiting for visa grants. The Port of Entry immigration offices do not handle these except they check the validity of people and goods transferring via air or sea. So it is all basically they are controlling the movement of people inside and outside Australia. It can be concluded that they literally have double the number of work than the immigrant visa processing.  

So here, lets only take the CASE OF MIGRATION leaving out temporary visas and migrants turning to citizen and by-born citizens every year.

See the net overseas arrivals in 2013-14, in approx. number of 2,57,000 people









Each year around 2,57,000 cases as of 2013-14
Total working days for COs in a financial year = (52 weeks X 5 days) - 15 holidays = 245

Visas processed per day(approx.) = 2,57,000 / 245 = 1048 visas processed per day.

Hahaha...YOU GUYS THINK THEY ARE SLOW AND NOT WORKING PROPERLY  :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:


----------



## Majician

ramapithecus said:


> The DIBP officers do not only have the tasks of handling the immigration visa, they are also responsible for assessing the citizenship applications and applications from Humanitarian Programme, imagine how many applications are there, and find out more on (about 3 months delay in citizenship grants) who were frown out because of not being able to celebrate the last Australia Day on Jan 26th with their new citizenship, same as like us waiting for visa grants. The Port of Entry immigration offices do not handle these except they check the validity of people and goods transferring via air or sea. So it is all basically they are controlling the movement of people inside and outside Australia. It can be concluded that they literally have double the number of work than the immigrant visa processing.
> 
> So here, lets only take the CASE OF MIGRATION leaving out temporary visas and migrants turning to citizen and by-born citizens every year.
> 
> See the net overseas arrivals in 2013-14, in approx. number of 2,57,000 people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each year around 2,57,000 cases as of 2013-14
> Total working days for COs in a financial year = (52 weeks X 5 days) - 15 holidays = 245
> 
> Visas processed per day(approx.) = 2,57,000 / 245 = 1048 visas processed per day.
> 
> Hahaha...YOU GUYS THINK THEY ARE SLOW AND NOT WORKING PROPERLY  :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:


Good homework boss !!


----------



## rahulnair

Completed one month since visa lodge! All documents front loaded... No CO allocation intimation or any intimation of any kind... Waiting... Waiting patiently!


----------



## Gregcu

where do you attach form 80 in the online immi account?


----------



## rahulnair

Gregcu said:


> where do you attach form 80 in the online immi account?




I think under Character, evidence of - you have an option for form 80


----------



## ankit_smart

Gregcu said:


> where do you attach form 80 in the online immi account?


Go on attach more, you will find form 80 there.


----------



## ankit_smart

rahulnair said:


> Completed one month since visa lodge! All documents front loaded... No CO allocation intimation or any intimation of any kind... Waiting... Waiting patiently!


Same here.

The thing which is killing me more is my friend who lodged visa with me for his grant on 2 feb under management accountant category where as mine is accountant general.

Date of lodging was same for him and me. 15th jan


----------



## sameerb

Gregcu said:


> where do you attach form 80 in the online immi account?


On 'Attach Documents' page. you will find a button at the bottom of the documents list labeled 'Attach more documents'.

Once you click that button, a window will popup to upload your document asking for more information. In 'Evidence Type' droplist you will find 'FORM80 Personal particulars for character assessment'. Select that & attach the form.


----------



## Aakash2012

Guys,

CO - GSM Brisbane assigned. Asked for Form 80 + few more documents.

Can someone please advice how to upload Form 80. Do I have to fill the form, take print, sign, scan the complete form again and then upload to my immi account ??

Please advice.


----------



## bansalch

yes... unfortunately but that w h at you need to do. if yo know how to edit pfs then you can just print t he signature page and replace that in original pdf


----------



## sameerb

Aakash2012 said:


> Guys,
> 
> CO - GSM Brisbane assigned. Asked for Form 80 + few more documents.
> 
> Can someone please advice how to upload Form 80. Do I have to fill the form, take print, sign, scan the complete form again and then upload to my immi account ??
> 
> Please advice.


Yes, I filled, print, signed, scanned and uploaded. It decreased its quality but CO has been assigned to me and didn't object on that.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Fill the soft-copy of FORM 80, take print of the Signature page, sign it scan it and merge it with the soft copy.

THEN delete the unsigned soft-copy and reorder the pages.


I have done the same way.

Use *FREE PDFill PDF Tools*...





Aakash2012 said:


> Guys,
> 
> CO - GSM Brisbane assigned. Asked for Form 80 + few more documents.
> 
> Can someone please advice how to upload Form 80. Do I have to fill the form, take print, sign, scan the complete form again and then upload to my immi account ??
> 
> Please advice.


----------



## sameerb

Aakash2012 said:


> Guys,
> 
> CO - GSM Brisbane assigned. Asked for Form 80 + few more documents.
> 
> Can someone please advice how to upload Form 80. Do I have to fill the form, take print, sign, scan the complete form again and then upload to my immi account ??
> 
> Please advice.





Jeeten#80 said:


> Fill the soft-copy of FORM 80, take print of the Signature page, sign it scan it and merge it with the soft copy.
> 
> THEN delete the unsigned soft-copy and reorder the pages.
> 
> 
> I have done the same way.
> 
> Use *FREE PDFill PDF Tools*...



Nice advice. I use following link to merge pdf. One can upload pdfs and download the merged copy for free.

PDFMerge! - Merge PDF files online for free.


----------



## rahulnair

The new form 80 is a secure file. So its not possible to add and delete pages to it. Printing and scanning seems to be the simplest solution. However signing using the latest adobe reader is also a viable option as someone pointed out


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulnair said:


> The new form 80 is a secure file. So its not possible to add and delete pages to it. Printing and scanning seems to be the simplest solution. However signing using the latest adobe reader is also a viable option as someone pointed out


As far as i know most of the people simply unlock the pdf, split it, complete it using foxit pdf, and then print last page scan and merge it with the final document.


----------



## wolfskin

*Child TB test*

When I did medical for my child she was just about to complete 24 months age. So, it was a preliminary medical checkup without a TB test (and that's what was requested by CO). Now the question is whether CO will comeback and ask for her TB test certificate. Just anticipating. Has anyone has experienced this.


----------



## rahulnair

andreyx108b said:


> As far as i know most of the people simply unlock the pdf, split it, complete it using foxit pdf, and then print last page scan and merge it with the final document.


Seems simple enough!


----------



## zebust

wolfskin said:


> When I did medical for my child she was just about to complete 24 months age. So, it was a preliminary medical checkup without a TB test (and that's what was requested by CO). Now the question is whether CO will comeback and ask for her TB test certificate. Just anticipating. Has anyone has experienced this.



No!!! the CO will not ask back for TB test now. 

My child was also tested according to old requirements(only physical examination) and the CO never asked for any additional test to be done.


----------



## manreetvirk

waiting..


----------



## wolfskin

zebust said:


> No!!! the CO will not ask back for TB test now.
> 
> My child was also tested according to old requirements(only physical examination) and the CO never asked for any additional test to be done.


Thanks ... 
Hope CO to come back soon .


----------



## ramapithecus

> Originally Posted by wolfskin View Post
> When I did medical for my child she was just about to complete 24 months age. So, it was a preliminary medical checkup without a TB test (and that's what was requested by CO). Now the question is whether CO will comeback and ask for her TB test certificate. Just anticipating. Has anyone has experienced this.





zebust said:


> No!!! the CO will not ask back for TB test now.
> 
> My child was also tested according to old requirements(only physical examination) and the CO never asked for any additional test to be done.


Since last 2 months, Mantoux Test has been compulsory as it comes to medical for the toddlers. Pls check the request properly.


----------



## Umas

ramapithecus said:


> Since last 2 months, Mantoux Test has been compulsory as it comes to medical for the toddlers. Pls check the request properly.


My CO asked for TB test for my kid ....

If you have lodged visa after 25NOV ... New format of medical test is applicable ...


----------



## Amlan

Another week of painful and agonizing wait starts in a couple of hours


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Amlan said:


> Another week of painful and agonizing wait starts in a couple of hours



Yup, the anticipation and the wait begins from tomorrow again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

ramapithecus said:


> Since last 2 months, Mantoux Test has been compulsory as it comes to medical for the toddlers. Pls check the request properly.


Agree with ramapithecus please review the link for details. 


Understanding immigration health changes for 20 November 2015

Wolfskin it is Possible that CO would come back to request for Mantoux Test for your child


----------



## sbtbest

*Update Skilled.Support*

Hi Guys, just updating my case.

Today is the second time Skilled.Support contacted me.
They asked me the same information that I had supplied last time. 
I do not understand what is going on ? Are they just trying to buy more time by doing this ?

We are happy to be patient if we know the process, but if nothing is sure and these kind of silly things happen, we would obviously loose patience.. 

Any one had similar experience? I am wondering after 2 contacts form Skilled.Support how long would it take now!


----------



## Unswer

sbtbest said:


> Hi Guys, just updating my case.
> 
> Today is the second time Skilled.Support contacted me.
> They asked me the same information that I had supplied last time.
> I do not understand what is going on ? Are they just trying to buy more time by doing this ?
> 
> We are happy to be patient if we know the process, but if nothing is sure and these kind of silly things happen, we would obviously loose patience..
> 
> Any one had similar experience? I am wondering after 2 contacts form Skilled.Support how long would it take now!


Poor guy. I think this time you can give them a call to clarify your situation. BTW, how long is the gap between these two emails from skilled support? Have u ever been contacted by CO during the past days? Could you pls share your timeline?


----------



## bansalch

sbtbest said:


> Hi Guys, just updating my case.
> 
> Today is the second time Skilled.Support contacted me.
> They asked me the same information that I had supplied last time.
> I do not understand what is going on ? Are they just trying to buy more time by doing this ?
> 
> We are happy to be patient if we know the process, but if nothing is sure and these kind of silly things happen, we would obviously loose patience..
> 
> Any one had similar experience? I am wondering after 2 contacts form Skilled.Support how long would it take now!


What was the information the CO is looking for? Hope not a PCC


----------



## sbtbest

Unswer said:


> Poor guy. I think this time you can give them a call to clarify your situation. BTW, how long is the gap between these two emails from skilled support? Have u ever been contacted by CO during the past days? Could you pls share your timeline?


The two emails were 4 weeks apart. ( i guess following the 28 day cycle)

Timeline:
applied 18/12/15
CO asked for more docs: 11/01/16
Skilled support 1 :18/01/16
Skilled support 2 :15/02/16 (asked for same info already supplied in previous email)


----------



## sbtbest

bansalch said:


> What was the information the CO is looking for? Hope not a PCC


it wasn't a CO contact this time, only Skilled.support asking for some clarification for form 80, contact in australia etc.


----------



## bansalch

sbtbest said:


> it wasn't a CO contact this time, only Skilled.support asking for some clarification for form 80, contact in australia etc.


Ohh so you were contacted by CO on 11 Jan for docs, then by Skilles Support team on 18 Jan (for other info on 80) and then again today? Correct?


----------



## wolfskin

*status*

Today is my *88 days / 12 weeks and 4 days* since visa application lodge, so I thought of giving them a call to get a status about my application. I got connected with few seconds, 

on fone dibp staff asked me --
When did you file your application ?
When did you answer to CO ?
What is your passport # ?
What is you DOB?
What is your name ?

... on hold for 30 seconds ....

on fone dibp staff replied me --
I can see you have replied everything to CO and I can see your application is complete, it's just a matter of wait until CO revisit your application again. 
On asking whether CO will ask for any further document, I was informed CO may ask but at this point it does not look like CO will ask for any further documents because the application is very much complete, just wait.....and can't say any definite time when CO will revisit my application again...........................


----------



## bansalch

wolfskin said:


> Today is my *88 days / 12 weeks and 4 days* since visa application lodge, so I thought of giving them a call to get a status about my application. I got connected with few seconds,
> 
> on fone dibp staff asked me --
> When did you file your application ?
> When did you answer to CO ?
> What is your passport # ?
> What is you DOB?
> What is your name ?
> 
> ... on hold for 30 seconds ....
> 
> on fone dibp staff replied me --
> I can see you have replied everything to CO and I can see your application is complete, it's just a matter of wait until CO revisit your application again.
> On asking whether CO will ask for any further document, I was informed CO may ask but at this point it does not look like CO will ask for any further documents because the application is very much complete, just wait.....and can't say any definite time when CO will revisit my application again...........................


Welcome to the queue mate  All of us who have supplied all info are getting the same answer. I contacted a friend of mine (she works in the 457 visa section in DIBP) and she told me that there has been no such updates to the software that it randomly allocates applications. However after the Nov 2015 case the security has increased and hence the COs don't give their direct email id anymore.


----------



## Amlan

wolfskin said:


> Today is my *88 days / 12 weeks and 4 days* since visa application lodge, so I thought of giving them a call to get a status about my application. I got connected with few seconds,
> 
> on fone dibp staff asked me --
> When did you file your application ?
> When did you answer to CO ?
> What is your passport # ?
> What is you DOB?
> What is your name ?
> 
> ... on hold for 30 seconds ....
> 
> on fone dibp staff replied me --
> I can see you have replied everything to CO and I can see your application is complete, it's just a matter of wait until CO revisit your application again.
> On asking whether CO will ask for any further document, I was informed CO may ask but at this point it does not look like CO will ask for any further documents because the application is very much complete, just wait.....and can't say any definite time when CO will revisit my application again...........................


On the plus side, your grant may be a few hours away


----------



## wolfskin

Amlan said:


> On the plus side, your grant may be a few hours away


I agree with the word "few" but instead of hours it could be days, months or years ...


----------



## wolfskin

bansalch said:


> Welcome to the queue mate  All of us who have supplied all info are getting the same answer. I contacted a friend of mine (she works in the 457 visa section in DIBP) and she told me that there has been no such updates to the software that it randomly allocates applications. However after the Nov 2015 case the security has increased and hence the COs don't give their direct email id anymore.


Have you asked your friend the cause of delay . Looks like none of our grants are coming at expected timeline


----------



## sbtbest

bansalch said:


> Ohh so you were contacted by CO on 11 Jan for docs, then by Skilles Support team on 18 Jan (for other info on 80) and then again today? Correct?


Yes thats correct!

Unfortunately, I have been asked same info over and again. And I am guessing each time they contact you, 28 days delays comes in inevitably.


----------



## Jai.kumar

It's good to see an email from DIBP and its even better when there is an auto generated email from DIBP with a grant notification. I have received the grants for my family and myself this morning. Usually I don't get up so early. Something woke me up today and so as usual checked my emails and was surprised to see all those emails. IED is in October. Thank you all and wish you all the very best folks ☺☺☺

And yeah just FYI I had sent a query to DIBP around 15th Jan and also followed up with an another email after a week about filing a visitor visa application while 189 is in process. Did not get a response and today along with the grants I got a response to my email. Not sure why, even emails arent getting any responses from DIBP. So all we can do is just wait with hopes.


----------



## civil189

Jai.kumar said:


> It's good to see an email from DIBP and its even better when there is an auto generated email from DIBP with a grant notification. I have received the grants for my family and myself this morning. Usually I don't get up so early. Something woke me up today and so as usual checked my emails and was surprised to see all those emails. IED is in October. Thank you all and wish you all the very best folks ☺☺☺
> 
> And yeah just FYI I had sent a query to DIBP around 15th Jan and also followed up with an another email after a week about filing a visitor visa application while 189 is in process. Did not get a response and today along with the grants I got a response to my email. Not sure why, even emails arent getting any responses from DIBP. So all we can do is just wait with hopes.



Congrats 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bansalch

Jai.kumar said:


> It's good to see an email from DIBP and its even better when there is an auto generated email from DIBP with a grant notification. I have received the grants for my family and myself this morning. Usually I don't get up so early. Something woke me up today and so as usual checked my emails and was surprised to see all those emails. IED is in October. Thank you all and wish you all the very best folks ☺☺☺
> 
> And yeah just FYI I had sent a query to DIBP around 15th Jan and also followed up with an another email after a week about filing a visitor visa application while 189 is in process. Did not get a response and today along with the grants I got a response to my email. Not sure why, even emails arent getting any responses from DIBP. So all we can do is just wait with hopes.


Congrats! Looks like the 28 days + 2/3 weeks is still holding on


----------



## rahulnair

Jai.kumar said:


> It's good to see an email from DIBP and its even better when there is an auto generated email from DIBP with a grant notification. I have received the grants for my family and myself this morning. Usually I don't get up so early. Something woke me up today and so as usual checked my emails and was surprised to see all those emails. IED is in October. Thank you all and wish you all the very best folks ☺☺☺
> 
> And yeah just FYI I had sent a query to DIBP around 15th Jan and also followed up with an another email after a week about filing a visitor visa application while 189 is in process. Did not get a response and today along with the grants I got a response to my email. Not sure why, even emails arent getting any responses from DIBP. So all we can do is just wait with hopes.




Congratulations! All the best!


----------



## bansalch

wolfskin said:


> Have you asked your friend the cause of delay . Looks like none of our grants are coming at expected timeline


That she couldn't comment on.. She knew that there was no new software as such emails go to the wider group but delay is something which is DNA of DIBP. Also they have had some staff cuts in recent times


----------



## praveenspb

Hi Friends,

Recently I have submitted EOI for Subclass 190 for Australia PR,

EOI Submitted Date : 12/FEB/2016
Points scored : 60
ANZSCO Code : 233311
IELTS : L:6/R:6/W:6/S:6.5

Please any one of you applied similar visa during the same period. If so please let me know what is the EOI application status and how long takes for EOI application approval for subclass 190.
And also when is the next invitation round for subclass 190. I couldn't find next invitation round for subclass 190 details in skill select website.


----------



## firsttimer

Jai.kumar said:


> It's good to see an email from DIBP and its even better when there is an auto generated email from DIBP with a grant notification. I have received the grants for my family and myself this morning. Usually I don't get up so early. Something woke me up today and so as usual checked my emails and was surprised to see all those emails. IED is in October. Thank you all and wish you all the very best folks ☺☺☺
> 
> And yeah just FYI I had sent a query to DIBP around 15th Jan and also followed up with an another email after a week about filing a visitor visa application while 189 is in process. Did not get a response and today along with the grants I got a response to my email. Not sure why, even emails arent getting any responses from DIBP. So all we can do is just wait with hopes.


Congratulations


----------



## Amlan

wolfskin said:


> I agree with the word "few" but instead of hours it could be days, months or years ...


You missed decades and millenniums...but seriously, now that you know everything's in place it will come very soon.


----------



## wolfskin

You know what ..........

It's a GRANT

Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


----------



## sandipgp

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


Congratulations my friend.


----------



## bansalch

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


And all it took was 70 minutes of wait! CONGRATS!


----------



## giridharanb

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


Brilliant Mate. Congrats and Welcome to Oz. 

My wait continues, although I can meet you here at Oz.


----------



## rohitjaggi

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


Congrats....waiting for mine now.... Hope to get it soon  

Wai is so frustrating... feel like abusing.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> 
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> 
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> 
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago



Congratulations Wolfskin, all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Jai.kumar said:


> It's good to see an email from DIBP and its even better when there is an auto generated email from DIBP with a grant notification. I have received the grants for my family and myself this morning. Usually I don't get up so early. Something woke me up today and so as usual checked my emails and was surprised to see all those emails. IED is in October. Thank you all and wish you all the very best folks ☺☺☺
> 
> And yeah just FYI I had sent a query to DIBP around 15th Jan and also followed up with an another email after a week about filing a visitor visa application while 189 is in process. Did not get a response and today along with the grants I got a response to my email. Not sure why, even emails arent getting any responses from DIBP. So all we can do is just wait with hopes.



Congratulations and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiva

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


Hi Wolfskin,

Hearty congratulations... 

May I know whether you submitted Form 80 as well as Form 1221?

I have submitted Form 80 upon CO request. But, not sure whether I need to submit 1221 as well.

Kindly clarify.


----------



## giridharanb

@vybhavkmadadi

Our timelines are really close. Wish you the best mate.


----------



## gaus

Jai.kumar said:


> It's good to see an email from DIBP and its even better when there is an auto generated email from DIBP with a grant notification. I have received the grants for my family and myself this morning. Usually I don't get up so early. Something woke me up today and so as usual checked my emails and was surprised to see all those emails. IED is in October. Thank you all and wish you all the very best folks ☺☺☺
> 
> And yeah just FYI I had sent a query to DIBP around 15th Jan and also followed up with an another email after a week about filing a visitor visa application while 189 is in process. Did not get a response and today along with the grants I got a response to my email. Not sure why, even emails arent getting any responses from DIBP. So all we can do is just wait with hopes.


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


Congratulations!!! WOW .. the phone call worked for you!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## deepgill

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


Congratulations... Wolfskin. Best of luck mate


----------



## prasannakp84

My Visa lodging date and CO assignment date are before yours. Hope I get my grant today 



Jai.kumar said:


> It's good to see an email from DIBP and its even better when there is an auto generated email from DIBP with a grant notification. I have received the grants for my family and myself this morning. Usually I don't get up so early. Something woke me up today and so as usual checked my emails and was surprised to see all those emails. IED is in October. Thank you all and wish you all the very best folks ☺☺☺
> 
> And yeah just FYI I had sent a query to DIBP around 15th Jan and also followed up with an another email after a week about filing a visitor visa application while 189 is in process. Did not get a response and today along with the grants I got a response to my email. Not sure why, even emails arent getting any responses from DIBP. So all we can do is just wait with hopes.


----------



## v.vasanth19

praveenspb said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Recently I have submitted EOI for Subclass 190 for Australia PR,
> 
> EOI Submitted Date : 12/FEB/2016
> Points scored : 60
> ANZSCO Code : 233311
> IELTS : L:6/R:6/W:6/S:6.5
> 
> Please any one of you applied similar visa during the same period. If so please let me know what is the EOI application status and how long takes for EOI application approval for subclass 190.
> And also when is the next invitation round for subclass 190. I couldn't find next invitation round for subclass 190 details in skill select website.


You could find next invitation rounds scheduled in border.gov.if yoi didnt dind there, DIBP has to announce.Waiting period usually is more for 190 when compared with 189.


----------



## v.vasanth19

Congrats to all grant holders...You are loved by Australia from Today


----------



## doubletrouble

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


Congrats mate, would you tell me what was your application status in immi account?


----------



## Amlan

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


What did I tell you in the morning!!!  happy for you mate!


----------



## electrified

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago



First congrats mate. 

And I think I got the GRANT almost same time as u :second:

THANKS to all member for sharing info and help with application

AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL MY FRIENDS HERE


----------



## itsme121ab

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


Many congratulations Wolfskin. Happy for you.
When do you plan to move? Are you resigning today


----------



## itsme121ab

electrified said:


> First congrats mate.
> 
> And I think I got the GRANT almost same time as u :second:
> 
> THANKS to all member for sharing info and help with application
> 
> AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL MY FRIENDS HERE


Electrified.. Congratulations to you buddy!


----------



## sameerb

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


Congratulations!!! :eyebrows:


----------



## deepgill

electrified said:


> First congrats mate.
> 
> And I think I got the GRANT almost same time as u :second:
> 
> THANKS to all member for sharing info and help with application
> 
> AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL MY FRIENDS HERE


Congratulations....electrified and best wishes for your future plan.


----------



## indergreat

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> =It's a GRANT=
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


Congratz buddy and all the best for future ...


----------



## gaus

electrified said:


> First congrats mate.
> 
> And I think I got the GRANT almost same time as u :second:
> 
> THANKS to all member for sharing info and help with application
> 
> AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL MY FRIENDS HERE


Congratulations!!! All the best for the future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## sandipgp

electrified said:


> First congrats mate.
> 
> And I think I got the GRANT almost same time as u :second:
> 
> THANKS to all member for sharing info and help with application
> 
> AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL MY FRIENDS HERE


Congratulations.


----------



## vikaschandra

*Congratulations*



wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


Amazing news best wishes wolf...worth the wait


----------



## ginni

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


Congrats Wolf....in the end it came......


----------



## JAN84

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


Congratulations bro. All the best


----------



## indergreat

called them today after 86 days, but the answer was generic that "you are in the time frame, if we need any documents, we'll mail you, can't give you time frame ....


----------



## skurani

Congrats Wolf and Electrified for receiving a Grant..
Wishing you good luck and success ahead!


----------



## vikaschandra

electrified said:


> First congrats mate.
> 
> And I think I got the GRANT almost same time as u :second:
> 
> THANKS to all member for sharing info and help with application
> 
> AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL MY FRIENDS HERE


Congratulations electrified. Best wishes for your future.


----------



## Rajesh2581

Hi Guys,

I called to DIBP last week and asked for the status this time a guy picked up and after checking he told all are in place and he will escalate my case to processing team as there is no update for quite a long period.the call went on for 5 mins.and told to beg on for some time..Not sure whether this escalation will help me :fingerscrossed:...any body had quick grant after the escalation..

Thanks,
Rajesh


----------



## Majician

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


Congrats !!!! Finally the dream comes true !!


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

Dear All,
How long my PCC approval can take... any idea ? Is there anything I am missing here regarding PCC ?


----------



## Pinpraxy

*CONGRATS to ALL WHO RECEIVED THE GRANT....*

If God we will meet in OZ....... we are waiters... he he he he.... waiting waiting waiting...


----------



## pareshprince

anyone update for august applicant?

today i called them twice.

In first call, around 9.15 AM (Melbourne time), A guy told me generic replied. he told me processing is going on and they will contact me if they required any documents? but strange thing is he didn't ask about my details.

so i m frustrate, so i think i have to call them again. 

In second call, around 3.45 PM(Melbourne time), A lady picked my call and she politely ask my all details and replied me your file is normal routine process. she told me wait for 4 weeks.

Oh...GOD time is kill me.

Application on 11th Aug, 2015, From first day to till day status is "Application Received".

I claim 10 point for experience. but still no one contact to me or in my company about employment verification.


----------



## Umas

CONGRATS to all the people who received GRANT....


----------



## sipoflifein

giridharanb said:


> @vybhavkmadadi
> 
> Our timelines are really close. Wish you the best mate.


I am inbetween you both, hope to hear good news this or max by next week guys.


----------



## Pinpraxy

I was trying to keep away... but this waiting is turning me nuts.... its 8 weeks after CO contact.... and 108 days after visa lodging... twice i had called DIBP once on 15th Jan and 28th Jan... now do not know what to do ... do not even feel like calling DIBP... and do not know what to do.... wait wait and wait..... i know there are people who is waiting from long.... its so painful.... hats off to you guys whoever been waiting for 1 year and all.... Wishing best of luck to all buddies....


----------



## Umas

pareshprince said:


> anyone update for august applicant?
> 
> today i called them twice.
> 
> In first call, around 9.15 AM (Melbourne time), A guy told me generic replied. he told me processing is going on and they will contact me if they required any documents? but strange thing is he didn't ask about my details.
> 
> so i m frustrate, so i think i have to call them again.
> 
> In second call, around 3.45 PM(Melbourne time), A lady picked my call and she politely ask my all details and replied me your file is normal routine process. she told me wait for 4 weeks.
> 
> Oh...GOD time is kill me.
> 
> Application on 11th Aug, 2015, From first day to till day status is "Application Received".
> 
> I claim 10 point for experience. but still on one contact to me or in my company about employment verification.


This is little strange ... when they say ... 'routine process.' there should be some kind of verification etc ... 

Btw .. did you check with your previous/present employer about verification?


----------



## Umas

Any one (I found one on this fourm) who is contacted by CO with a formal mail saying 'routine checks on this application are still in progressing.'? 

If yes ... after how many days (after mail) you received the grant?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## pareshprince

yes, i checked with my current and previous eomployer about verification but still no one contact them.



Umas said:


> This is little strange ... when they say ... 'routine process.' there should be some kind of verification etc ...
> 
> Btw .. did you check with your previous/present employer about verification?


----------



## Umas

pareshprince said:


> yes, i checked with my current and previous eomployer about verification but still no one contact them.


. Don't understand what verification they do on the documents we submitted? Because, main document they need to check is our emp related, marks card, PCC etc 


.. because verification of ACS and PTE/IELTS. medicals should not take more time .. 

God only knows 

Umas


----------



## wolfskin

itsme121ab said:


> Many congratulations Wolfskin. Happy for you.
> When do you plan to move? Are you resigning today


Thank You.That was good. Are you resigning today ?
In fact I am in office. Need some money, have to continue for some time at least 3 months


----------



## yasmeenaaa

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


wooooow congratulationsssss enjoy it


----------



## wolfskin

janiva said:


> Hi Wolfskin,
> 
> Hearty congratulations...
> 
> May I know whether you submitted Form 80 as well as Form 1221?
> 
> I have submitted Form 80 upon CO request. But, not sure whether I need to submit 1221 as well.
> 
> Kindly clarify.


I have submitted form 80 on CO's request. If I am not wrong if you have overseas experience form 80 is almost mandatory
Thanks


----------



## indergreat

*i got this reply 2 weeks back in reply to my Request complete mail :*

_*The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.

We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation.

The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that the assessing officer will do all he/she can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.*_

*Seems pretty much like a generic automated reply, so just wondering if anyone else got it also ....*


----------



## wolfskin

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! WOW .. the phone call worked for you!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


I guess so the fone call worked for me. 
Today like a lay man after the call got connected I asked the operator I need to talk to Mr. xxx (my CO from last contact), operator politely replied I cannot talk to my CO and I have to convey messages to the operator. After taking all my details operator took good 30 seconds approx and was typing something. As if she was sending some mail/ updating system etc. It worked


----------



## Evan82

indergreat said:


> *i got this reply 2 weeks back in reply to my Request complete mail :*
> 
> _*The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.
> 
> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation.
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that the assessing officer will do all he/she can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.*_
> 
> *Seems pretty much like a generic automated reply, so just wondering if anyone else got it also ....*


hmmm.. I didn't even though I completed the request for my docs after you, on 31st Dec.


----------



## ramapithecus

wolfskin said:


> Thank You.That was good. Are you resigning today ?
> In fact I am in office. Need some money, have to continue for some time at least 3 months


Congrats and enjoy your day Wolfskin !


----------



## andreyx108b

wolfskin said:


> You know what .......... It's a GRANT Wolf can fly now along with his family .... Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ... Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


Congrats!)))


----------



## Evan82

I've always been an opponent of the death penalty... That punishment is not sufficient for the crimes committed. For example, look at me waiting for the grant... I suffer longer and harder than a guy facing gallows, who knows when his suffering will end and I don't...


----------



## andreyx108b

Umas said:


> Any one (I found one on this fourm) who is contacted by CO with a formal mail saying 'routine checks on this application are still in progressing.'? If yes ... after how many days (after mail) you received the grant? thanks, Umas


Many many people get such... Its not really an indicator.


----------



## mtabbaa83

prasannakp84 said:


> My Visa lodging date and CO assignment date are before yours. Hope I get my grant today



I have the same exact visa lodgment date and CO contact date as yours. Lets hope we get the visas anytime soon.


----------



## itsme121ab

wolfskin said:


> Thank You.That was good. Are you resigning today ?
> In fact I am in office. Need some money, have to continue for some time at least 3 months


Great!

I wish there was a way to stay connected after we receive our grants. Like my husband and I do not have friends in Australia and i thought it would be good to have a more real and less virtual connect among us. We are supportive of each other now, so why not later as well.


----------



## nsiramsetty

Just putting this in forum to know if there are any others in same situation.

Hi All,

Today I got a email from gsm.allocated mentioning "IMMI Assessment Commense" in subject.

This mail doesn't cite any additional documents required or it deosn't says a grant. I have uploaded all the documents including PCC,Medicals, Form 80 etc in Advance.

Is it a good sign ?.. Did anyone get this email.?


----------



## sameerb

electrified said:


> First congrats mate.
> 
> And I think I got the GRANT almost same time as u :second:
> 
> THANKS to all member for sharing info and help with application
> 
> AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL MY FRIENDS HERE


Congratulations Bro!!!

Wow It an Electrifying newzZZ!!!! :eyebrows:


----------



## Umas

andreyx108b said:


> Many many people get such... Its not really an indicator.


I am worried about 'routine checks' .... hope this means .. it is not the external check ...


----------



## Amlan

Evan82 said:


> I've always been an opponent of the death penalty... That punishment is not sufficient for the crimes committed. For example, look at me waiting for the grant... I suffer longer and harder than a guy facing gallows, who knows when his suffering will end and I don't...


Entire lives, future plans...everything is in the back burner waiting for this grant. 

Truly said, gallows is faster


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

Dear Experts,
Please can you advise when shall I expect approval/issuance of my PCC application from India passport office ? timeline is in signature. Is there any way I can followup on this ?


----------



## bansalch

wolfskin said:


> Thank You.That was good. Are you resigning today ?
> In fact I am in office. Need some money, have to continue for some time at least 3 months


did you claim any work points?


----------



## Evan82

nsiramsetty said:


> Just putting this in forum to know if there are any others in same situation.
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Today I got a email from gsm.allocated mentioning "IMMI Assessment Commense" in subject.
> 
> This mail doesn't cite any additional documents required or it deosn't says a grant. I have uploaded all the documents including PCC,Medicals, Form 80 etc in Advance.
> 
> Is it a good sign ?.. Did anyone get this email.?


Yep, others have received such mails from gsm.allocated. (e.g. user unswer if I am not mistaken.) . It's neither a good nor a bad thing. I hope you have completed form 80 correctly, e.g. giving employment details from birth... I also presume you are claiming points for experience??


----------



## sameerb

nsiramsetty said:


> Just putting this in forum to know if there are any others in same situation.
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Today I got a email from gsm.allocated mentioning "IMMI Assessment Commense" in subject.
> 
> This mail doesn't cite any additional documents required or it deosn't says a grant. I have uploaded all the documents including PCC,Medicals, Form 80 etc in Advance.
> 
> Is it a good sign ?.. Did anyone get this email.?


Grammatically "IMMI Assessment Commense" just means Assessment has started.

What was the status of your app in Immi Account before this email. Was it " Assessment in Progress" ? or something else.

Goodluck anyways.


----------



## Umas

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Dear Experts,
> Please can you advise when shall I expect approval/issuance of my PCC application from India passport office ? timeline is in signature. Is there any way I can followup on this ?


please follow with your local police station .... request him to come for physical verification (if they do) ASAP ... 

Once local police stations sends it .. follow up at commissioner office


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

Umas said:


> please follow with your local police station .... request him to come for physical verification (if they do) ASAP ...
> 
> Once local police stations sends it .. follow up at commissioner office


Police officer who did the verification and received documents said (on 11-feb) that he has sent the file to SP office already. He was happy/satisfied with the verification (you know) !


----------



## nsiramsetty

sameerberlas said:


> Grammatically "IMMI Assessment Commense" just means Assessment has started.
> 
> What was the status of your app in Immi Account before this email. Was it " Assessment in Progress" ? or something else.
> 
> Goodluck anyways.


It was still showing "Application Recieved" and last updated date as "Jan 26 2016" which is the date of lodgment.


----------



## Umas

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Police officer who did the verification and received documents said (on 11-feb) that he has sent the file to SP office already. He was happy/satisfied with the verification (you know) !


ok ... ASAIK ... they send the hard copy of your application to commissioner office .. (may be SP office in your case)

Their .. they change the status of the application online and again send one more hard copy to RPO ... 

once police change the status online .. you are almost ready to receive the letter at PSK .. 

so follow at SP office ..


----------



## Umas

nsiramsetty said:


> It was still showing "Application Recieved" and last updated date as "Jan 26 2016" which is the date of lodgment.


AFTER 'Assessment Commense' mail also .. status did not change . .strange ...


----------



## ginni

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Dear All,
> How long my PCC approval can take... any idea ? Is there anything I am missing here regarding PCC ?


It will take approx. 7-8 days after PCC at police station. You need to collect it from Passport seva kendra.


----------



## jeba

mtabbaa83 said:


> I have the same exact visa lodgment date and CO contact date as yours. Lets hope we get the visas anytime soon.


Mine also exactly similar to you. Just waiting for the golden email. Hope it is not a long wait for us :fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhisve

I applied for 261313 and have got a positive assessment.

I was working for company X since Feb 2010 and they had sent me to Singapore on a work Permit on 15th Jun 2011. I worked in Singapore until 29th July 2011 ( a period of 43 to 45 Days) I resigned from Singapore office of company X and came to India. The Parent company is the same. 

Joined a new company Y in India. 

I have not mentioned in R&R while applying to ACS.
And ACS has given me the reference as 
Dates: 02/10 - 07/11 (1yrs 5mths)
Country INDIA.

Will that be of any concern when i apply for VISA?
What should I do ?

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## arun32

jeba said:


> Mine also exactly similar to you. Just waiting for the golden email. Hope it is not a long wait for us :fingerscrossed:


Hi Jeba,

Its been long time you have posted...

I have got my invite along with you on 4th Dec, and lodged on 15rh Dec, Till now no CO contact and no change in the Status- Application Received...

Am one step behind becoming mad for a grant...


----------



## wolfskin

bansalch said:


> did you claim any work points?


Yes I did . I claimed 10 points. Either no verification happened or at least not known to me, I work for a known software product brand and working here from last 5+ years.
Earlier I worked for HP United Kingdom at UK


----------



## Unswer

Evan82 said:


> I've always been an opponent of the death penalty... That punishment is not sufficient for the crimes committed. For example, look at me waiting for the grant... I suffer longer and harder than a guy facing gallows, who knows when his suffering will end and I don't...


Cheer up man, you will get grant letter this week


----------



## Gundi

wolfskin said:


> It's a GRANT





electrified said:


> And I think I got the GRANT almost same time as u





Jai.kumar said:


> It's good to see an email from DIBP and its even better when there is an auto generated email from DIBP with a grant notification.



Congratulations guys! And good luck!

All these grants are for people who applied for 263111/263113.

Looks like 189 - 263112 applicants are being neglected.


----------



## sameerb

nsiramsetty said:


> It was still showing "Application Recieved" and last updated date as "Jan 26 2016" which is the date of lodgment.


It seems that just now a CO has been assigned and started looking at your app. If your documentation is complete (specially FORM80 & 1221 are uploaded) I hope you can get a direct grant!


----------



## yasmeenaaa

guys pls tell me your opinion from my timeline , when i can expect the grant


----------



## Unswer

yasmeenaaa said:


> guys pls tell me your opinion from my timeline , when i can expect the grant


It is likely u will will get it tomorrow or by the end of this week. Fingers crossed 4 u mate.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Unswer said:


> It is likely u will will get it tomorrow or by the end of this week. Fingers crossed 4 u mate.



i hopeeeee soooooo this wait is killing me


----------



## Evan82

Unswer said:


> Cheer up man, you will get grant letter this week


ha ha buddy.. thanks...
Sometimes spasms of madness take over the virtue of patience...


----------



## aussieby2016

yasmeenaaa said:


> guys pls tell me your opinion from my timeline , when i can expect the grant


y was form 815 requested by CO??? any health reasons??


----------



## Evan82

aussieby2016 said:


> y was form 815 requested by CO??? any health reasons??


CO allocation date?


----------



## aussieby2016

Evan82 said:


> CO allocation date?


Still not allocated!!!


----------



## mtabbaa83

yasmeenaaa said:


> i hopeeeee soooooo this wait is killing me


If you notice most of the people who are getting grants in the last week have applied around the same date as yours.

Inshallah you will get it in the coming couple of weeks.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

aussieby2016 said:


> y was form 815 requested by CO??? any health reasons??


actually i dont know the reason all my medical tests are good elhamdollah 
but any way i sign it and also nothing till now


----------



## Evan82

yasmeenaaa said:


> actually i dont know the reason all my medical tests are good elhamdollah
> but any way i sign it and also nothing till now


If there are existing medical conditions for which DIBP want to monitor, 815 may be requested. Sometimes when there are issues with the chest X-Ray.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Evan82 said:


> If there are existing medical conditions for which DIBP want to monitor, 815 may be requested. Sometimes when there are issues with the chest X-Ray.


no evan the x ray was good also
but the main dr asked me if i did any surgery in the past so i told him i did lizk for my eyes one month ago 
i asked him is this count as surgery he said yes
i dont know really, the most important thing now is to get any reply from them


----------



## Evan82

yasmeenaaa said:


> no evan the x ray was good also
> but the main dr asked me if i did any surgery in the past so i told him i did lizk for my eyes one month ago
> i asked him is this count as surgery he said yes
> i dont know really, the most important thing now is to get any reply from them


There won't be a reply. Next thing in line is just the grant.. Some have got within 3 weeks from the submission of 815.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Evan82 said:


> There won't be a reply. Next thing in line is just the grant.. Some have got within 3 weeks from the submission of 815.


i know and believe me there are many got next day after the submission and for my case it is 2 months now without any thing


----------



## aussieby2016

yasmeenaaa said:


> no evan the x ray was good also
> but the main dr asked me if i did any surgery in the past so i told him i did lizk for my eyes one month ago
> i asked him is this count as surgery he said yes
> i dont know really, the most important thing now is to get any reply from them


does your medical say something like no action required..... if yes then alls done and in sha allah u shall receive ur grant soon......


----------



## Evan82

yasmeenaaa said:


> i know and believe me there are many got next day after the submission and for my case it is 2 months now without any thing


I think that is due to the general delay in grants rather than 815... I myself am a victim. Last CO contact was 2 months ago... Good news is that several applicants who had last CO contact in early December got their grants in the past few days...


----------



## gd2015

Hi
I am completing 8 weeks since CO allocation tomorrow and its 71 days since I lodged my visa.
Jaikumar with exact similar timelines received his grant today. I am keeping my fingers crossed for next few days.
I have been patient all this while but slowly this wait is becoming difficult to handle.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Evan82 said:


> I think that is due to the general delay in grants rather than 815... I myself am a victim. Last CO contact was 2 months ago... Good news is that several applicants who had last CO contact in early December got their grants in the past few days...


evan pls share your time line


----------



## Evan82

yasmeenaaa said:


> evan pls share your time line


Here it is:

8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)
4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZECO 233312) 
6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points
6/9/2015 - Invitation
6/10/2015 - Application lodged
6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application
18/12/2015 - 2nd CO newborn medicalicals and SL PCC
31/12/2015 - Document request complete
xx/xx/2016 - grant????


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Evan82 said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 8/8/2015 - IELTS (L-7.5/R-7.5/W-7/S-8)
> 4/9/2015 - EA positive assessment (ANZECO 233312)
> 6/9/2015 - EoI submitted with 70 points
> 6/9/2015 - Invitation
> 6/10/2015 - Application lodged
> 6/11/2015 - 1st CO contact (requested for all docs)
> 15/12/2015 - Newborn added to application
> 18/12/2015 - 2nd CO newborn medicalicals and SL PCC
> 31/12/2015 - Document request complete
> xx/xx/2016 - grant????


EVAN YOU ARE IN THE SAME PERIOD WITH ME , lets hope to get it soon


----------



## manreetvirk

wolfskin said:


> I guess so the fone call worked for me.
> Today like a lay man after the call got connected I asked the operator I need to talk to Mr. xxx (my CO from last contact), operator politely replied I cannot talk to my CO and I have to convey messages to the operator. After taking all my details operator took good 30 seconds approx and was typing something. As if she was sending some mail/ updating system etc. It worked


please give me their contact no ..I am also waiting from a long time..GSM Adelaide team assigned to me


----------



## wolfskin

manreetvirk said:


> please give me their contact no ..I am also waiting from a long time..GSM Adelaide team assigned to me


Check your PM


----------



## gemini10

Please give me their contact no. I am also the september applicant and waiting from long time, now its time to call them.


wolfskin said:


> Check your PM


----------



## Amlan

8+ weeks have passed since visa lodged and there has been no CO contact as of now. 

All documents, medical, PCC, form 80 everything frontloaded. Also claiming 5 points for experience.

Any idea guys what's going on? Freaking out suddenly


----------



## USI

Do I need to add my spouse's name to add her as dependent or would a marriage certificate suffice? Please advise!


----------



## naveedahmed1983

wolfskin said:


> Check your PM


send me the number as well.


----------



## AUSK

*my story*

First I would like to thanks to everybody in forum and thread I was one of those silent readers and I benefited great from this thread about status, process and everything. I was so addicted reading new posts every morning.
Now this is my time to contribute back what I could to this thread and forum. 
All I can say for the people waiting since oct/nov 15 be patient grant will come soon in Sha Allah and silence from DIBP means good thing not a bad one.
I am sharing my detailed time line below:

12/Sep/15: IELTS Result (7.5 Across Module)
1/Nov/15: Applied for ACS (under 261313 (Software Engineer))
10/Nov/15: ACS Negative (Degree counted as Associate and 5 years out of total 10 deducted). Applied without my Masters as heard from here and there it of no use and some said ACS will start counting experience from Masters date.
10-13/Nov/15 Did extensive research using forum and other means to understand how ACS works
13/Nov/15 Submitted review with ACS
20/Nov/15 Early Morning ACS came positive though they still deducted 5 years of experience but was good on education side
20/Nov/15 Submitted EOI with total 65 Points (age 30, IELTS 10, Education 15, Experience 10). I submitted EOI 4.40 PM Australian time. The Round was supposed to happen at same date but due to technical glitch round was conducted on 23/Nov/15 for all candidates who submitted EOI Before 5:00 PM. 
23/Nov/15 Got Invite for 189 (those 10 mins made me lucky Alhamdulillah)
23/Nov/15 Paid Visa Fee and uploaded some partial document
23/Nov/15 Applied UAE PCC
24/Nov/15 UAE PCC received and upload and upload some other documents (list I will share in the end)
24-27/Nov/15 upload continues and applied for Pakistani PCC
29/Nov/15 medical done. For My Wife they detected some blood in urine so they conducted more test
2/Dec/15 Medical Uploaded by Clinic for me and my son.
2/Dec/15 CO from GSM Adelaide contact with s56 Request for more information. Basically asking for PCC and Form 80 for me and PCC, Form80, Medical for wife
6/Dec/15 Wife’s Medical Clear and uploaded in portal
8/Dec/15 Pakistan PCC received, uploaded and clicked request completed
Then long silence for 72 days no contact from CO and even I didn’t bother to contact. Just kept patience and read this forum
12/Feb/2015 Golden Mail from GSM Adelaide Different CO Came Alhamdulillah IED is 23-Nov-16 linked to UAE PCC. Planning validation entry by OCT.


The documents that I uploaded
•	Experience Letter (3 companies)
•	statutory declaration (2 Companies)
•	IELTS Report
•	ACS Report
•	Bank Statement for 6 months
•	Pay slips 
•	Ministry of Labor Contracts
•	Appointment Letters
•	Probation Completions Letter 
•	Proof of age National Id Card
•	CV
•	Degree Certificates and Transcripts
•	Photo
•	Polio Certificate
•	PCC UAE and PAK
•	Marriage Certificate
•	Son Birth Certificate
•	Wife English Language Proof (Letter from her university and her degree)
•	Form80

The end will be good for everyone, just ensure to have patience and upload proper documentation. I am not sure my verification was done from employer or not. As people who gave me statutory decelerations didn’t get any call or email but if you upload undeniable evidence specially something from government like labor contract or TAX documents chances are very low they will call employer (my opinion)


----------



## Umas

AUSK said:


> First I would like to thanks to everybody in forum and thread I was one of those silent readers and I benefited great from this thread about status, process and everything. I was so addicted reading new posts every morning.
> Now this is my time to contribute back what I could to this thread and forum.
> All I can say for the people waiting since oct/nov 15 be patient grant will come soon in Sha Allah and silence from DIBP means good thing not a bad one.
> I am sharing my detailed time line below:
> 
> 12/Sep/15: IELTS Result (7.5 Across Module)
> 1/Nov/15: Applied for ACS (under 261313 (Software Engineer))
> 10/Nov/15: ACS Negative (Degree counted as Associate and 5 years out of total 10 deducted). Applied without my Masters as heard from here and there it of no use and some said ACS will start counting experience from Masters date.
> 10-13/Nov/15 Did extensive research using forum and other means to understand how ACS works
> 13/Nov/15 Submitted review with ACS
> 20/Nov/15 Early Morning ACS came positive though they still deducted 5 years of experience but was good on education side
> 20/Nov/15 Submitted EOI with total 65 Points (age 30, IELTS 10, Education 15, Experience 10). I submitted EOI 4.40 PM Australian time. The Round was supposed to happen at same date but due to technical glitch round was conducted on 23/Nov/15 for all candidates who submitted EOI Before 5:00 PM.
> 23/Nov/15 Got Invite for 189 (those 10 mins made me lucky Alhamdulillah)
> 23/Nov/15 Paid Visa Fee and uploaded some partial document
> 23/Nov/15 Applied UAE PCC
> 24/Nov/15 UAE PCC received and upload and upload some other documents (list I will share in the end)
> 24-27/Nov/15 upload continues and applied for Pakistani PCC
> 29/Nov/15 medical done. For My Wife they detected some blood in urine so they conducted more test
> 2/Dec/15 Medical Uploaded by Clinic for me and my son.
> 2/Dec/15 CO from GSM Adelaide contact with s56 Request for more information. Basically asking for PCC and Form 80 for me and PCC, Form80, Medical for wife
> 6/Dec/15 Wife’s Medical Clear and uploaded in portal
> 8/Dec/15 Pakistan PCC received, uploaded and clicked request completed
> Then long silence for 72 days no contact from CO and even I didn’t bother to contact. Just kept patience and read this forum
> 12/Feb/2015 Golden Mail from GSM Adelaide Different CO Came Alhamdulillah IED is 23-Nov-16 linked to UAE PCC. Planning validation entry by OCT.
> 
> 
> The documents that I uploaded
> •	Experience Letter (3 companies)
> •	statutory declaration (2 Companies)
> •	IELTS Report
> •	ACS Report
> •	Bank Statement for 6 months
> •	Pay slips
> •	Ministry of Labor Contracts
> •	Appointment Letters
> •	Probation Completions Letter
> •	Proof of age National Id Card
> •	CV
> •	Degree Certificates and Transcripts
> •	Photo
> •	Polio Certificate
> •	PCC UAE and PAK
> •	Marriage Certificate
> •	Son Birth Certificate
> •	Wife English Language Proof (Letter from her university and her degree)
> •	Form80
> 
> The end will be good for everyone, just ensure to have patience and upload proper documentation. I am not sure my verification was done from employer or not. As people who gave me statutory decelerations didn’t get any call or email but if you upload undeniable evidence specially something from government like labor contract or TAX documents chances are very low they will call employer (my opinion)


Congrats ... Did they check your employment evidences with HR? Anything you know?


----------



## AUSK

Current HR or manager did not receive a call, nor the people from previous company who wrote SD for me. I submitted Ministry of Labor UAE contracts these can be verified from their websites.


----------



## USI

Umas said:


> Congrats ... Did they check your employment evidences with HR? Anything you know?



Congrats man! Just a quick question regarding inclusion of spouse please?
Is it mandatory to have an entry of her name as my spouse on my passport? Or would a marriage certificate suffice? Thanks in advance


----------



## Umas

ho ok .. but, DIBP will be able to check your roles and responsibilities also from Ministry of Labor UAE ?

Just curious... 





AUSK said:


> Current HR or manager did not receive a call, nor the people from previous company who wrote SD for me. I submitted Ministry of Labor UAE contracts these can be verified from their websites.


----------



## AUSK

Umas said:


> ho ok .. but, DIBP will be able to check your roles and responsibilities also from Ministry of Labor UAE ?
> 
> Just curious...


No Contract list only title , pay details , working hours details. I did submit detailed R&R using SD and Referral Letter from Current Manager .

How they got this verified if at all no idea


----------



## AUSK

USI said:


> Congrats man! Just a quick question regarding inclusion of spouse please?
> Is it mandatory to have an entry of her name as my spouse on my passport? Or would a marriage certificate suffice? Thanks in advance


No , i guess marriage certificate is enough , not sure how it works in India but in PAK District government issues the electronic certificate which i also attached.


----------



## USI

AUSK said:


> No , i guess marriage certificate is enough , not sure how it works in India but in PAK District government issues the electronic certificate which i also attached.


Same here in India as well mate.. Was just wondering if c/f would do or DIBP asks for the inclusion of spouse's name on applicant's passport.


----------



## indergreat

AUSK said:


> First I would like to thanks to everybody in forum and thread I was one of those silent readers and I benefited great from this thread about status, process and everything. I was so addicted reading new posts every morning.
> Now this is my time to contribute back what I could to this thread and forum.
> All I can say for the people waiting since oct/nov 15 be patient grant will come soon in Sha Allah and silence from DIBP means good thing not a bad one.


Congratz buddy ... best of luck for future ...


----------



## rahulnair

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> 
> 
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> 
> 
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago




Ha ha ha! Congratulations Swami wolfskin! All the very best!


----------



## rahulnair

electrified said:


> First congrats mate.
> 
> And I think I got the GRANT almost same time as u :second:
> 
> THANKS to all member for sharing info and help with application
> 
> AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL MY FRIENDS HERE




Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## fernandes.oscar

Hello dude im a August applicant too. And I'm gonna call them up tomorrow. i will update you.


pareshprince said:


> anyone update for august applicant?
> 
> today i called them twice.
> 
> In first call, around 9.15 AM (Melbourne time), A guy told me generic replied. he told me processing is going on and they will contact me if they required any documents? but strange thing is he didn't ask about my details.
> 
> so i m frustrate, so i think i have to call them again.
> 
> In second call, around 3.45 PM(Melbourne time), A lady picked my call and she politely ask my all details and replied me your file is normal routine process. she told me wait for 4 weeks.
> 
> Oh...GOD time is kill me.
> 
> Application on 11th Aug, 2015, From first day to till day status is "Application Received".
> 
> I claim 10 point for experience. but still no one contact to me or in my company about employment verification.


----------



## krish4aus

rahulnair said:


> Ha ha ha! Congratulations Swami wolfskin! All the very best!


Congratulations Wolfskin


----------



## ginni

USI said:


> Same here in India as well mate.. Was just wondering if c/f would do or DIBP asks for the inclusion of spouse's name on applicant's passport.


Just to add from my experience, Spouse's name is required on your passport. Without that Indian PSK won't issue you PCC. It would be better if you add your spouse name on your passport so that your PCC doesn't get delayed. 

I had to do it when I applied for my PCC. Police officials asked to me update my passport and then my PCC was processed. In India, it takes 2-3 weeks to get new passport and then again 1-2 two weeks for PCC.

You can cross check with other senior members as well but I far as I know this is required.


----------



## arun32

*Congrats Wolfskin.....*


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Congrats Man.... 





wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Congrats Electrified!!!!



electrified said:


> First congrats mate.
> 
> And I think I got the GRANT almost same time as u :second:
> 
> THANKS to all member for sharing info and help with application
> 
> AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL MY FRIENDS HERE


----------



## vikaschandra

AUSK said:


> Current HR or manager did not receive a call, nor the people from previous company who wrote SD for me. I submitted Ministry of Labor UAE contracts these can be verified from their websites.



Congratulations AUSK


----------



## anoop_vn

Hi, 
My View health assessment says "Health Clearance Provided - No action required". 

Does that mean our Medical is done and we are cleared for it? 

Seniors please share your views.


----------



## sandipgp

anoop_vn said:


> Hi,
> My View health assessment says "Health Clearance Provided - No action required".
> 
> Does that mean our Medical is done and we are cleared for it?
> 
> Seniors please share your views.


It means medical is done.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## sab82

*No CO Contact since Jan 5th*

Hi,

Please find my timeline below. Sorry for the lengthy one as my new born baby and US PCC caused additional delays

================================
Role 261111 - Business Analyst
EOI Submitted (70 pts) - 8/27/15
Invited - 9/7/2015
US PCC applied - 9/11/2015
Visa lodged - 10/17/2015
Employment related and other documents uploaded - 10/17/2015
India PCC uploaded - 10/17/2015
Blessed with a baby - 11/03
1st CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 11/06/2015 (requested for US PCC, Medicals)
Response back to CO - 11/16/2015 - Medicals receipt, New born information

2nd CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 12/01/2015 (requested for US and UK PCC, additional employment proof, Form 1022 for adding baby name)
Response back to CO - 12/07/2015 - Form 1022, Additional employment proof - Salary account statement, Form 16
UK PCC submitted - 12/27/2015. I had stayed in UK only for 11 months; hence did not apply before. Applied after CO request.

3rd CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 01/05/2016 - requested for Baby medicals and US PCC
01/07/2016 - Finally got my US PCC for both me and my wife and uploaded to portal
01/14/2016 - After baby's medicals reflected in portal, clicked on "Information complete"

XX/XX/2016 - Awaiting grant
================================

Looking at my timeline, can you let me know if I need to call DIBP? 

Looking at the recent posts in this forum, i feel there are people waiting longer than me and I may have been lucky to have 3 CO contacts until now.


----------



## andreyx108b

sab82 said:


> Hi, Please find my timeline below. Sorry for the lengthy one as my new born baby and US PCC caused additional delays ================================ Role 261111 - Business Analyst EOI Submitted (70 pts) - 8/27/15 Invited - 9/7/2015 US PCC applied - 9/11/2015 Visa lodged - 10/17/2015 Employment related and other documents uploaded - 10/17/2015 India PCC uploaded - 10/17/2015 Blessed with a baby - 11/03 1st CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 11/06/2015 (requested for US PCC, Medicals) Response back to CO - 11/16/2015 - Medicals receipt, New born information 2nd CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 12/01/2015 (requested for US and UK PCC, additional employment proof, Form 1022 for adding baby name) Response back to CO - 12/07/2015 - Form 1022, Additional employment proof - Salary account statement, Form 16 UK PCC submitted - 12/27/2015. I had stayed in UK only for 11 months; hence did not apply before. Applied after CO request. 3rd CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 01/05/2016 - requested for Baby medicals and US PCC 01/07/2016 - Finally got my US PCC for both me and my wife and uploaded to portal 01/14/2016 - After baby's medicals reflected in portal, clicked on "Information complete" XX/XX/2016 - Awaiting grant ================================ Looking at my timeline, can you let me know if I need to call DIBP? Looking at the recent posts in this forum, i feel there are people waiting longer than me and I may have been lucky to have 3 CO contacts until now.


I would say you can try and call them.


----------



## AA007

AUSK said:


> Current HR or manager did not receive a call, nor the people from previous company who wrote SD for me. I submitted Ministry of Labor UAE contracts these can be verified from their websites.


CongratZ


----------



## tt2

Jai.kumar said:


> It's good to see an email from DIBP and its even better when there is an auto generated email from DIBP with a grant notification. I have received the grants for my family and myself this morning. Usually I don't get up so early. Something woke me up today and so as usual checked my emails and was surprised to see all those emails. IED is in October. Thank you all and wish you all the very best folks ☺☺☺
> 
> And yeah just FYI I had sent a query to DIBP around 15th Jan and also followed up with an another email after a week about filing a visitor visa application while 189 is in process. Did not get a response and today along with the grants I got a response to my email. Not sure why, even emails arent getting any responses from DIBP. So all we can do is just wait with hopes.


Congratulations Jai.kumar


----------



## tt2

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


Congratulations wolfskin awesome news


----------



## tt2

electrified said:


> First congrats mate.
> 
> And I think I got the GRANT almost same time as u :second:
> 
> THANKS to all member for sharing info and help with application
> 
> AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL MY FRIENDS HERE


Congratulations


----------



## AA007

Hi All,

I have few queries, hoping to have answers from experts. 

After paying the fees, required documents list appeared. 
In this list form 80 is not mentioned for me as main applicant. Will it be asked later?
For my spouse and kids, form 1221 is required but form 1221 is only for age 18 or above so why it is mentioned for kids.?
Child custody form is requested but kids are added in the application so do I need to fill this form ?
These docs are requested from all applicants by default or varies case to case?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pinpraxy

Hoping for a new day and more grants :relaxed::relaxed:


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes, MEDICALS are done and dusted for you and your Family (you are through).






anoop_vn said:


> Hi,
> My View health assessment says "Health Clearance Provided - No action required".
> 
> Does that mean our Medical is done and we are cleared for it?
> 
> Seniors please share your views.


----------



## bansalch

AA007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have few queries, hoping to have answers from experts.
> 
> After paying the fees, required documents list appeared.
> In this list form 80 is not mentioned for me as main applicant. Will it be asked later?
> For my spouse and kids, form 1221 is required but form 1221 is only for age 18 or above so why it is mentioned for kids.?
> Child custody form is requested but kids are added in the application so do I need to fill this form ?
> These docs are requested from all applicants by default or varies case to case?
> Thanks in advance.


you don't need form 80 or 1221 for kids. they appear as default list. complete both form for adults and upload.


----------



## Jai.kumar

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


Congrats Buddy !!! Happy Days


----------



## Jai.kumar

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> I am completing 8 weeks since CO allocation tomorrow and its 71 days since I lodged my visa.
> Jaikumar with exact similar timelines received his grant today. I am keeping my fingers crossed for next few days.
> I have been patient all this while but slowly this wait is becoming difficult to handle.


OH yeah... exact timelines - both filing date and co allocation date. I had sent a couple of emails to DIBP inquiring about a business visa as I had to travel to Sydney on a business trip. It could have triggered the grant (probably). You should be getting it very soon I guess. Just hang in there !!!


----------



## AA007

bansalch said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have few queries, hoping to have answers from experts.
> 
> After paying the fees, required documents list appeared.
> In this list form 80 is not mentioned for me as main applicant. Will it be asked later?
> For my spouse and kids, form 1221 is required but form 1221 is only for age 18 or above so why it is mentioned for kids.?
> Child custody form is requested but kids are added in the application so do I need to fill this form ?
> These docs are requested from all applicants by default or varies case to case?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> you don't need form 80 or 1221 for kids. they appear as default list. complete both form for adults and upload.
Click to expand...

Thanks 
Form 80 is not mentioned in my document list, shall I wait to be asked?


----------



## jeba

arun32 said:


> Hi Jeba,
> 
> Its been long time you have posted...
> 
> I have got my invite along with you on 4th Dec, and lodged on 15rh Dec, Till now no CO contact and no change in the Status- Application Received...
> 
> Am one step behind becoming mad for a grant...


Hi Arun,

Yes mate, I was stuck with my office work for last couple of months so did not have time even to realise my PR is getting delayed 

It seems they had a long break after Xmas and they just started looking into applications. Your one will picked up by a CO soon. I think you better upload all the documents rather than waiting for CO to ask then the process will be much quicker.
In my case my Police report did not arrive before CO ask additional documents 

Hope we all get the approval soon.


----------



## bansalch

Another day and another interesting conversation with immigration helpline. I had submitted my police check in January and application in November. Upon asking for delay, they informed that it is most likely that all other documents have been verified and the new submitted documents have not yet been allocated and assessed. So as soon as they are allocated if the case officer needs something else, they will come back. 

Based in this I feel this is how our applications are being assessed. They have a priority order to check for docuemnts. A file is allocated to a CO and they start from point 1. If they find a docuemnt missing they stop and send a request. Then the file goes back to allocation pool and gets allocated again for evaluation. The new officer picks it up from where the previous one had left it. And this continues. So those who got direct grant were preemptive to provide all documents and others like me have been asked for further info.


----------



## kaeel

Hi guys need a quick help. I hv lodged my 189 and made payment. Just moments ago, I received an acknowledgement email and to upload my documents. I am confused on submitting my PTE A test results and skill assessment. How do I send a certified copy of both these document as they weren't given to me in original hard copies. 

Any help please?


----------



## bansalch

kaeel said:


> Hi guys need a quick help. I hv lodged my 189 and made payment. Just moments ago, I received an acknowledgement email and to upload my documents. I am confused on submitting my PTE A test results and skill assessment. How do I send a certified copy of both these document as they weren't given to me in original hard copies.
> 
> Any help please?


You don't need to. As these are system generated copies, no JP will authenticate that and they know it. So just upload the soft copy that you got from the respective organisations


----------



## stardustt07

kaeel said:


> Hi guys need a quick help. I hv lodged my 189 and made payment. Just moments ago, I received an acknowledgement email and to upload my documents. I am confused on submitting my PTE A test results and skill assessment. How do I send a certified copy of both these document as they weren't given to me in original hard copies.
> 
> Any help please?


Your PTE results have to be sent from your PTE account online - log in to your account on the PTE website and they have an option to 'Send Scores', type in DIBP or Immigration and it should come up as an option. My CO only requested for this so this was my only delay in my application 

With your skills assessment I'm not sure as I was sent a hard copy by CPA so I just had to scan a color copy of it and upload it on the website.


----------



## giridharanb

Another new day my wait carries on.....

Maybe realistic to only expect anything around end of March.


----------



## Majician

giridharanb said:


> Another new day my wait carries on.....
> 
> Maybe realistic to only expect anything around end of March.


Hi giridharan,

Just saw your timeline, why are you expecting a reply so late? Which group is dealing your application, is it Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## giridharanb

Majician said:


> Hi giridharan,
> 
> Just saw your timeline, why are you expecting a reply so late? Which group is dealing your application, is it Adelaide or Brisbane?


GSM Adelaide. 

A friend of mine told me that once a request for information is sent to us, the service standards clock is set back to ZERO as the application was not decision ready. It starts from ZERO from the day we provide the information and click the button. Since, I submitted all required information at the end of Nov 2015 and December was pretty much a vacation month, maybe I can expect a grant or another request for information around mid to end of March.


----------



## bansalch

giridharanb said:


> GSM Adelaide.
> 
> A friend of mine told me that once a request for information is sent to us, the service standards clock is set back to ZERO as the application was not decision ready. It starts from ZERO from the day we provide the information and click the button. Since, I submitted all required information at the end of Nov 2015 and December was pretty much a vacation month, maybe I can expect a grant or another request for information around mid to end of March.


Mate, what you are forgetting in the "service standard" is that they strive to meet 75% of applications in time. So very conveniently they have set ultra low standards for service to be able to say, "you were in the remaining 25%"


----------



## giridharanb

bansalch said:


> Mate, what you are forgetting in the "service standard" is that they strive to meet 75% of applications in time. So very conveniently they have set ultra low standards for service to be able to say, "you were in the remaining 25%"


Yes, I agree. That make me think of another point. Some of our friends on this forum, who have applied much after us are getting their grants, while those of us from earlier are waiting. Maybe they are trying to meet the 75% standard wherever possible and for our cases, the service standard is anyway missed, so why invest time to get them through quickly.


----------



## bansalch

giridharanb said:


> Yes, I agree. That make me think of another point. Some of our friends on this forum, who have applied much after us are getting their grants, while those of us from earlier are waiting. Maybe they are trying to meet the 75% standard wherever possible and for our cases, the service standard is anyway missed, so why invest time to get them through quickly.


Eggjactly! Its like Indian railway... Train is already running late.. let it go to hell.. why spend time and efforts in improving this one.. we will worry about the other ones who just started! :eyebrows::juggle:


----------



## giridharanb

bansalch said:


> Eggjactly! Its like Indian railway... Train is already running late.. let it go to hell.. why spend time and efforts in improving this one.. we will worry about the other ones who just started! :eyebrows::juggle:


I guess we can never escape the Indian Railways analogy, whichever corner of the world we go to.


----------



## barney83

Hi,

Would like to express my happiness that i received my grant(189) on the 12th Feb 2016! All the hard work could not have gone so smoothly if it wasn't for this forum! If you do it in order, everything will be very smooth from the day you submit to grant all in about 3 months or less. Good luck to those who are still waiting for good news!!!


----------



## sandipgp

barney83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to express my happiness that i received my grant(189) on the 12th Feb 2016! All the hard work could not have gone so smoothly if it wasn't for this forum! If you do it in order, everything will be very smooth from the day you submit to grant all in about 3 months or less. Good luck to those who are still waiting for good news!!!


Congratulations Barney..


----------



## NxtDesAus

Guys please never call DIBP before 90 days they gets really angry by it.


----------



## bansalch

barney83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to express my happiness that i received my grant(189) on the 12th Feb 2016! All the hard work could not have gone so smoothly if it wasn't for this forum! If you do it in order, everything will be very smooth from the day you submit to grant all in about 3 months or less. Good luck to those who are still waiting for good news!!!


Congrats mate! Looks like you gave CO docs even before they asked for it!


----------



## gaus

AUSK said:


> First I would like to thanks to everybody in forum and thread I was one of those silent readers and I benefited great from this thread about status, process and everything. I was so addicted reading new posts every morning.
> Now this is my time to contribute back what I could to this thread and forum.
> All I can say for the people waiting since oct/nov 15 be patient grant will come soon in Sha Allah and silence from DIBP means good thing not a bad one.
> I am sharing my detailed time line below:
> 
> 12/Sep/15: IELTS Result (7.5 Across Module)
> 1/Nov/15: Applied for ACS (under 261313 (Software Engineer))
> 10/Nov/15: ACS Negative (Degree counted as Associate and 5 years out of total 10 deducted). Applied without my Masters as heard from here and there it of no use and some said ACS will start counting experience from Masters date.
> 10-13/Nov/15 Did extensive research using forum and other means to understand how ACS works
> 13/Nov/15 Submitted review with ACS
> 20/Nov/15 Early Morning ACS came positive though they still deducted 5 years of experience but was good on education side
> 20/Nov/15 Submitted EOI with total 65 Points (age 30, IELTS 10, Education 15, Experience 10). I submitted EOI 4.40 PM Australian time. The Round was supposed to happen at same date but due to technical glitch round was conducted on 23/Nov/15 for all candidates who submitted EOI Before 5:00 PM.
> 23/Nov/15 Got Invite for 189 (those 10 mins made me lucky Alhamdulillah)
> 23/Nov/15 Paid Visa Fee and uploaded some partial document
> 23/Nov/15 Applied UAE PCC
> 24/Nov/15 UAE PCC received and upload and upload some other documents (list I will share in the end)
> 24-27/Nov/15 upload continues and applied for Pakistani PCC
> 29/Nov/15 medical done. For My Wife they detected some blood in urine so they conducted more test
> 2/Dec/15 Medical Uploaded by Clinic for me and my son.
> 2/Dec/15 CO from GSM Adelaide contact with s56 Request for more information. Basically asking for PCC and Form 80 for me and PCC, Form80, Medical for wife
> 6/Dec/15 Wife’s Medical Clear and uploaded in portal
> 8/Dec/15 Pakistan PCC received, uploaded and clicked request completed
> Then long silence for 72 days no contact from CO and even I didn’t bother to contact. Just kept patience and read this forum
> 12/Feb/2015 Golden Mail from GSM Adelaide Different CO Came Alhamdulillah IED is 23-Nov-16 linked to UAE PCC. Planning validation entry by OCT.
> 
> 
> The documents that I uploaded
> •Experience Letter (3 companies)
> •statutory declaration (2 Companies)
> •IELTS Report
> •ACS Report
> •Bank Statement for 6 months
> •Pay slips
> •Ministry of Labor Contracts
> •Appointment Letters
> •Probation Completions Letter
> •Proof of age National Id Card
> •CV
> •Degree Certificates and Transcripts
> •Photo
> •Polio Certificate
> •PCC UAE and PAK
> •Marriage Certificate
> •Son Birth Certificate
> •Wife English Language Proof (Letter from her university and her degree)
> •Form80
> 
> The end will be good for everyone, just ensure to have patience and upload proper documentation. I am not sure my verification was done from employer or not. As people who gave me statutory decelerations didn’t get any call or email but if you upload undeniable evidence specially something from government like labor contract or TAX documents chances are very low they will call employer (my opinion)


Congratulations!!! All the best for the way ahead!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## vikaschandra

barney83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to express my happiness that i received my grant(189) on the 12th Feb 2016! All the hard work could not have gone so smoothly if it wasn't for this forum! If you do it in order, everything will be very smooth from the day you submit to grant all in about 3 months or less. Good luck to those who are still waiting for good news!!!


Congratulations barney.


----------



## doubletrouble

*2nd VAC payment*

Hi guys,

Today I called DIBP, early in the morning and inquire about the payment I made on for 2nd VAC and no response been received after couple of weeks. The staff took my details and looked in to the system and to my surprise he said your payment has not been received yet and asked me if I had followed the instruction about how to make payments. I inform him that I made the payment online via Immi account, on 26th Jan, 2016 and It still shows me paid status against the status. Also apprise him that I notified the GSM Allocated same day about the payment with receipt. 

He gave me assurance that it might be a system issue and not to worry. He took some to update the situation in the system and asked me send them email one more time. I have done that in the morning. Now waiting again :fish2:

I have few suggestions:

1. All 2nd VAC applicant should follow up about their payment by calling DIBP next day.
2. They have issues in their system, so those who are waiting for long time without any reason, should call them.

Best of luck.
J.


----------



## JAN84

AUSK said:


> First I would like to thanks to everybody in forum and thread I was one of those silent readers and I benefited great from this thread about status, process and everything. I was so addicted reading new posts every morning.
> Now this is my time to contribute back what I could to this thread and forum.
> All I can say for the people waiting since oct/nov 15 be patient grant will come soon in Sha Allah and silence from DIBP means good thing not a bad one.
> I am sharing my detailed time line below:
> 
> 12/Sep/15: IELTS Result (7.5 Across Module)
> 1/Nov/15: Applied for ACS (under 261313 (Software Engineer))
> 10/Nov/15: ACS Negative (Degree counted as Associate and 5 years out of total 10 deducted). Applied without my Masters as heard from here and there it of no use and some said ACS will start counting experience from Masters date.
> 10-13/Nov/15 Did extensive research using forum and other means to understand how ACS works
> 13/Nov/15 Submitted review with ACS
> 20/Nov/15 Early Morning ACS came positive though they still deducted 5 years of experience but was good on education side
> 20/Nov/15 Submitted EOI with total 65 Points (age 30, IELTS 10, Education 15, Experience 10). I submitted EOI 4.40 PM Australian time. The Round was supposed to happen at same date but due to technical glitch round was conducted on 23/Nov/15 for all candidates who submitted EOI Before 5:00 PM.
> 23/Nov/15 Got Invite for 189 (those 10 mins made me lucky Alhamdulillah)
> 23/Nov/15 Paid Visa Fee and uploaded some partial document
> 23/Nov/15 Applied UAE PCC
> 24/Nov/15 UAE PCC received and upload and upload some other documents (list I will share in the end)
> 24-27/Nov/15 upload continues and applied for Pakistani PCC
> 29/Nov/15 medical done. For My Wife they detected some blood in urine so they conducted more test
> 2/Dec/15 Medical Uploaded by Clinic for me and my son.
> 2/Dec/15 CO from GSM Adelaide contact with s56 Request for more information. Basically asking for PCC and Form 80 for me and PCC, Form80, Medical for wife
> 6/Dec/15 Wife’s Medical Clear and uploaded in portal
> 8/Dec/15 Pakistan PCC received, uploaded and clicked request completed
> Then long silence for 72 days no contact from CO and even I didn’t bother to contact. Just kept patience and read this forum
> 12/Feb/2015 Golden Mail from GSM Adelaide Different CO Came Alhamdulillah IED is 23-Nov-16 linked to UAE PCC. Planning validation entry by OCT.
> 
> 
> The documents that I uploaded
> •	Experience Letter (3 companies)
> •	statutory declaration (2 Companies)
> •	IELTS Report
> •	ACS Report
> •	Bank Statement for 6 months
> •	Pay slips
> •	Ministry of Labor Contracts
> •	Appointment Letters
> •	Probation Completions Letter
> •	Proof of age National Id Card
> •	CV
> •	Degree Certificates and Transcripts
> •	Photo
> •	Polio Certificate
> •	PCC UAE and PAK
> •	Marriage Certificate
> •	Son Birth Certificate
> •	Wife English Language Proof (Letter from her university and her degree)
> •	Form80
> 
> The end will be good for everyone, just ensure to have patience and upload proper documentation. I am not sure my verification was done from employer or not. As people who gave me statutory decelerations didn’t get any call or email but if you upload undeniable evidence specially something from government like labor contract or TAX documents chances are very low they will call employer (my opinion)


Wish you all the best bro. Congrats..


----------



## suruworks

*Status of VISA Application*

Hi All,

May I know what are the different stages of VISA Application:

Once you submit it, it shows Application Received, what comes after that?

Does it change to Assessment in Progress only when CO has asked for some docs or does it change to that state even if no docs are required but CO is looking into it?

Thanks
S


----------



## bansalch

suruworks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> May I know what are the different stages of VISA Application:
> 
> Once you submit it, it shows Application Received, what comes after that?
> 
> Does it change to Assessment in Progress only when CO has asked for some docs or does it change to that state even if no docs are required but CO is looking into it?
> 
> Thanks
> S


once the application is allocated to a CO it changes to "assessment in progress". If they as for info, it goes to "information requested"


----------



## suruworks

bansalch said:


> once the application is allocated to a CO it changes to "assessment in progress". If they as for info, it goes to "information requested"


Thanks,

Is it the same case with people with direct grant as well?

S


----------



## indergreat

barney83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to express my happiness that i received my grant(189) on the 12th Feb 2016! All the hard work could not have gone so smoothly if it wasn't for this forum! If you do it in order, everything will be very smooth from the day you submit to grant all in about 3 months or less. Good luck to those who are still waiting for good news!!!


CONGRATZ MATE ... so which team processed your visa ADELAIDE or BRISBANE ... also did you claim employment points ... any verification done ... 

ALL THE BEST FOR FUTURE BUDDY ...


----------



## indergreat

suruworks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> May I know what are the different stages of VISA Application:
> 
> Once you submit it, it shows Application Received, what comes after that?
> 
> Does it change to Assessment in Progress only when CO has asked for some docs or does it change to that state even if no docs are required but CO is looking into it?
> 
> Thanks
> S


There are basically three types of status : APPLICATION RECEIVED, ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS, FINALIZED

When we submit our application it has APPLICATION RECEIVED status. 
ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS status comes after pressing INFORMATION PROVIDED button after uploading further documents if asked by CO (in IMMI s56 Request for More Information mail)
FINALIZED is when the visa has been granted.

The status can go to FINALIZED from APPLICATION RECEIVED directly if CO is satisfied with the submitted documents and doesn't ask for any further documents.


----------



## bansalch

suruworks said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Is it the same case with people with direct grant as well?
> 
> S


Yes... If they decide not to verify employment for you then you will not even notice the change


----------



## bansalch

indergreat said:


> There are basically three types of status : APPLICATION RECEIVED, ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS, FINALIZED
> 
> When we submit our application it has APPLICATION RECEIVED status.
> ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS status comes after pressing INFORMATION PROVIDED button after uploading further documents if asked by CO (in IMMI s56 Request for More Information mail)
> FINALIZED is when the visa has been granted.
> 
> The status can go to FINALIZED from APPLICATION RECEIVED directly if CO is satisfied with the submitted documents and doesn't ask for any further documents.


In my case it went to "assessment in progress" when CO was allocated and a day later to "information requested" when I got email from CO


----------



## AA007

AA007 said:


> bansalch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have few queries, hoping to have answers from experts.
> 
> After paying the fees, required documents list appeared.
> In this list form 80 is not mentioned for me as main applicant. Will it be asked later?
> For my spouse and kids, form 1221 is required but form 1221 is only for age 18 or above so why it is mentioned for kids.?
> Child custody form is requested but kids are added in the application so do I need to fill this form ?
> These docs are requested from all applicants by default or varies case to case?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> you don't need form 80 or 1221 for kids. they appear as default list. complete both form for adults and upload.
> 
> Thanks
> Form 80 is not mentioned in my document list, shall I wait to be asked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pls assist.
Click to expand...


----------



## Evan82

AA007 said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pls assist.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want to fall to delays, I suggest you upload form 80.
Click to expand...


----------



## suruworks

AA007 said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pls assist.
> 
> 
> 
> Form 80 is a must now a days and being asked to probably 99% of the applicants.
> 
> If you are in a hurry and don't want CO to comeback to you asking for any docs, it's better to upload both Form 80 and 1221 upfront.
> 
> Form 1221 is basically duplication of information that you have filled up in Form 80 but at times being asked.
> 
> It will be better to fill it up because:
> 1) CO Allocation is taking time now a days and you don't want to delay your application
> 2) You come from Risk Country in which case you will most probably be asked for these docs
> 
> If I were you, I would upload both Form 80 and 1221 upfront, they are only required for adults above 18.
> 
> Cheers
> S
Click to expand...


----------



## wolfskin

suruworks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> May I know what are the different stages of VISA Application:
> 
> Once you submit it, it shows Application Received, what comes after that?
> 
> Does it change to Assessment in Progress only when CO has asked for some docs or does it change to that state even if no docs are required but CO is looking into it?
> 
> Thanks
> S


ImmiAccount – What does the status of
my application in ImmiAccount mean?

URL
https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


----------



## rohitjaggi

No more grants now ...Office closed.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

where are the grants today


----------



## Evan82

rohitjaggi said:


> No more grants now ...Office closed.


For Adelaide I guess yes...
But for Brisbane no daylight saving I guess... so theoretically about 40 more minutes...


----------



## indergreat

bansalch said:


> In my case it went to "assessment in progress" when CO was allocated and a day later to "information requested" when I got email from CO


must be a system glitch, as *assessment in progress* only happens after we click the *request complete* button in the immi account not before ....


----------



## yasmeenaaa

did u saw any grants today guys?


----------



## vikaschandra

yasmeenaaa said:


> did u saw any grants today guys?


none so far. seems like dry day


----------



## AA007

suruworks said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pls assist.
> 
> 
> 
> Form 80 is a must now a days and being asked to probably 99% of the applicants.
> 
> If you are in a hurry and don't want CO to comeback to you asking for any docs, it's better to upload both Form 80 and 1221 upfront.
> 
> Form 1221 is basically duplication of information that you have filled up in Form 80 but at times being asked.
> 
> It will be better to fill it up because:
> 1) CO Allocation is taking time now a days and you don't want to delay your application
> 2) You come from Risk Country in which case you will most probably be asked for these docs
> 
> If I were you, I would upload both Form 80 and 1221 upfront, they are only required for adults above 18.
> 
> Cheers
> S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> So in this case shall I download form 80 from webside and upload?
> Shall I go for medical as well before CO contact. I heard its validity is one year and in case the visa is delayed you have to travel before it expires.
Click to expand...


----------



## suruworks

AA007 said:


> suruworks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> So in this case shall I download form 80 from webside and upload?
> Shall I go for medical as well before CO contact. I heard its validity is one year and in case the visa is delayed you have to travel before it expires.
> 
> 
> 
> Form 80 and 1221 both can be filled up online. You can just take the print of signature page, sign, scan and merge with the form you have saved in your pc.
> 
> Medicals are valid for 6 Months only, PCC for a year. Doing Medicals upfront definitely give you an age but you need to carefully schedule it as the validity is less.
> 
> S
Click to expand...


----------



## ginni

CO requested some documents for my spouse and we uploaded them on same day.
Any idea how much time CO will take to recheck my case?


----------



## Ktoda

ginni said:


> CO requested some documents for my spouse and we uploaded them on same day.
> Any idea how much time CO will take to recheck my case?


It depends case by case.. Sometimes there will be faster CO allocation and some times it will be late.
But as per my observation, CO allocates with some speed if that applicant want to undergo Medicals or PCC.
If CO thinks all the docs are there which he wants, then real waiting time starts  because he will check all your work docs, employment verifications, etc


----------



## 3br4h!m

ginni said:


> CO requested some documents for my spouse and we uploaded them on same day.
> Any idea how much time CO will take to recheck my case?


28 days min, could be a few days more.


----------



## ginni

Ktoda said:


> It depends case by case.. Sometimes there will be faster CO allocation and some times it will be late.
> But as per my observation, CO allocates with some speed if that applicant want to undergo Medicals or PCC.
> If CO thinks all the docs are there which he wants, then real waiting time starts  because he will check all your work docs, employment verifications, etc



Thanks Ktoda, All the docs were in place. However,my wife's PTE scores were not sent to DIBP which we sent after getting CO request. If had known about it, I would have done it earlier.

Will I again get an email when second CO will be assigned?


----------



## KrithiAussie

DIBP employment verification
Hi friends,
Today got a call from Delhi embassy for enquiry. Not only about work, also about education and type of visa and dependent information. Out of the question one query I am worried of is the client name that was asked from my current employer. I told her the name of the client. But from today I am in a different project. The client I am working with has changed. Will this create any issue?

And how long does it take after employment verification to visa grant?


----------



## Umas

KrithiAussie said:


> DIBP employment verification
> Hi friends,
> Today got a call from Delhi embassy for enquiry. Not only about work, also about education and type of visa and dependent information. Out of the question one query I am worried of is the client name that was asked from my current employer. I told her the name of the client. But from today I am in a different project. The client I am working with has changed. Will this create any issue?
> 
> And how long does it take after employment verification to visa grant?


I think that is ok ... as long as you did not hide any info ..

What are general questions they asked and how long was the call .. 

thanks,
Umas


----------



## AA007

In form 80 and 1221 it is mentioned to use pen to fill. 
People on this forum said, you can type to fill. 
Both ways are ok or to follow what is mentioned on the forms?


----------



## andreyx108b

AA007 said:


> In form 80 and 1221 it is mentioned to use pen to fill. People on this forum said, you can type to fill. Both ways are ok or to follow what is mentioned on the forms?


Yea. 

Most people i know filled on a computer.


----------



## Tans

*JAVA: Job opportunity in a product based company*

Hi folks,

It's been long time that I didn't visit this forum. My partner is working in a product based company and they are looking for technical consultants with below experience. This role is based out of Sydney. I thought this will help people who already landed in Australia and looking for opportunities in Australia/Sydney.

Skill set looking for is

Java, including JEE technologies such as JNDI,JSP, JDBC
Application servers: Weblogic,,,,Websphere, Tomcat
Databases: Oracle, SQL Server, DB2
Development Tools: Maven, JUnit, Eclipse, Apache Ant, Subversion
integration technologies such as SOAP, REST and WS-* standards, , SOA and AquaLogic (Oracle Service Bus) and WebsphereMQ.

Please note that is to help people who are looking for jobs and there are no other positions currently other than mentioned above. Please do share resume only if you have experience in above which helps us to forward your resume. If you do't have experience in above mentioned please do not share your CV. This is position is only applicable for who are PR's and currently in Australia. So, if you are not in Australia, then do not share the profile. 
Please do send a private message and I will reply you with my email address.

In case if you think this will help any of your friends (with above criteria satisfied), please do forward. Also, feel free to post in any other relevant threads.


----------



## ginni

AA007 said:


> In form 80 and 1221 it is mentioned to use pen to fill.
> People on this forum said, you can type to fill.
> Both ways are ok or to follow what is mentioned on the forms?


It's better to fill the form on computer. With it, there are less chances of spelling mistakes and no hand writing issue...


----------



## Ryansta

Hello all
Today i thought i would try get some feedback and called the DIBP
Took many attempts for the call to go through, that normal informational message would play till the end then the call would say it cannot be completed at this time.
Eventually when i did get through, i was excited to hear the the concern in the persons voice when i told him i lodge September 16th and last heard from a CO on the 21st December. He then asked for my passport number and checked my case. His voice and concern seemed to relax when he opened my case and said "application in progress". Zero other info could be given  The worst part is the only request on the 21st of December was for me to submit my PTE results from PTE's website, which is exactly was i was told NOT to do by my agent. They advise we send the PDF report we received from PTE which DIBP had.

Massive disappointment today, feel devastated that there is just nothing... Cant move forward... Also concerned as to why the mood changed when he looked at my case, almost like he expects it to take long for some reason.


----------



## 3br4h!m

Ryansta said:


> Hello all
> Today i thought i would try get some feedback and called the DIBP
> Took many attempts for the call to go through, that normal informational message would play till the end then the call would say it cannot be completed at this time.
> Eventually when i did get through, i was excited to hear the the concern in the persons voice when i told him i lodge September 16th and last heard from a CO on the 21st December. He then asked for my passport number and checked my case. His voice and concern seemed to relax when he opened my case and said "application in progress". Zero other info could be given  The worst part is the only request on the 21st of December was for me to submit my PTE results from PTE's website, which is exactly was i was told NOT to do by my agent. They advise we send the PDF report we received from PTE which DIBP had.
> 
> Massive disappointment today, feel devastated that there is just nothing... Cant move forward... Also concerned as to why the mood changed when he looked at my case, almost like he expects it to take long for some reason.


Are you claiming work experience points?


----------



## Ryansta

Nope, 30 points for age, 20 for English and 10 for Skill, if i recall correctly.

Definitely no work experience claimed


----------



## Umas

Ryansta said:


> Hello all
> Today i thought i would try get some feedback and called the DIBP
> Took many attempts for the call to go through, that normal informational message would play till the end then the call would say it cannot be completed at this time.
> Eventually when i did get through, i was excited to hear the the concern in the persons voice when i told him i lodge September 16th and last heard from a CO on the 21st December. He then asked for my passport number and checked my case. His voice and concern seemed to relax when he opened my case and said "application in progress". Zero other info could be given  The worst part is the only request on the 21st of December was for me to submit my PTE results from PTE's website, which is exactly was i was told NOT to do by my agent. They advise we send the PDF report we received from PTE which DIBP had.
> 
> Massive disappointment today, feel devastated that there is just nothing... Cant move forward... Also concerned as to why the mood changed when he looked at my case, almost like he expects it to take long for some reason.


Don't lose hope ... w.r.t mood change .... never mind for those things ... the operator might be tired after day long work OR might be feeling sleepy ...


----------



## 3br4h!m

Ryansta said:


> Nope, 30 points for age, 20 for English and 10 for Skill, if i recall correctly.
> 
> Definitely no work experience claimed


By skill do you mean education (degree / diploma)? I ask because work exp verification usually delays the grant.


----------



## varun01

*Help on VAC2 and Emp Verification*

Hi Andrey,

Can you help me to understand on the following:

1. whether DIBP will do employment verifcation for the employment for which points are not claimed. However employment is used in ACS and deducted by ACS.

2. Also if i would like to pay VAC2 for spouse, do i need to click on information provided button and provide my willingness over email. CO has requested for more information on 22/01/2016.

3. After information provided, does it take another 90 days of wait for the grant. or the 90 days period is considered from the date of lodgement.

Please help!!

Thanks
Varun


----------



## Ryansta

3br4h!m said:


> By skill do you mean education (degree / diploma)? I ask because work exp verification usually delays the grant.


Well yes, basically this question applies to me as well.
1. whether DIBP will do employment verification for the employment for which points are not claimed. However employment is used in ACS and deducted by ACS.


----------



## gd2015

KrithiAussie said:


> DIBP employment verification
> Hi friends,
> Today got a call from Delhi embassy for enquiry. Not only about work, also about education and type of visa and dependent information. Out of the question one query I am worried of is the client name that was asked from my current employer. I told her the name of the client. But from today I am in a different project. The client I am working with has changed. Will this create any issue?
> 
> And how long does it take after employment verification to visa grant?


Hi
How many points have you claimed for work experience?


----------



## Vinvid

KrithiAussie said:


> DIBP employment verification
> Hi friends,
> Today got a call from Delhi embassy for enquiry. Not only about work, also about education and type of visa and dependent information. Out of the question one query I am worried of is the client name that was asked from my current employer. I told her the name of the client. But from today I am in a different project. The client I am working with has changed. Will this create any issue?
> 
> And how long does it take after employment verification to visa grant?



@KrithiAussie...could you please share your time lines....


----------



## AA007

andreyx108b said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In form 80 and 1221 it is mentioned to use pen to fill. People on this forum said, you can type to fill. Both ways are ok or to follow what is mentioned on the forms?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.
> 
> Most people i know filled on a computer.
Click to expand...

Form 80 is for main applicant only or spouse also noting that I didn't claim the points of my spouse.


----------



## ramapithecus

Please view my signature below. Will I go through external verification? if Yes, when will it be probably? Anyone in the same situation like me?


----------



## vikaschandra

ramapithecus said:


> Please view my signature below. Will I go through external verification? if Yes, when will it be probably? Anyone in the same situation like me?


Hey their this is a good question to ask "Will I undergo External verification" well no one on this forum can answer this. External verification are subjective to CO's decision. 

Though as we can see from your timeline that you have claimed only 5 points for work their is less chance for employment verification but as I mentioned earlier we cannot rule out the possibility. 

Wish you the best. Hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## ramapithecus

vikaschandra said:


> Hey their this is a good question to ask "Will I undergo External verification" well no one on this forum can answer this. External verification are subjective to CO's decision.
> 
> Though as we can see from your timeline that you have claimed only 5 points for work their is less chance for employment verification but as I mentioned earlier we cannot rule out the possibility.
> 
> Wish you the best. Hope you get your grant soon.


Thank you and yes, I am also supposing the same, even if they forget my 5 points, then there is 65 and which also would have passed EOI to get the invite. We are a company with just 8 employees. The good point is my employer does not want me to be away, he is very clever and careful that he will have to shut down his shop then  My current employer relies on me on everything from client communication to project handling to architecture and development.


----------



## suruworks

AA007 said:


> Form 80 is for main applicant only or spouse also noting that I didn't claim the points of my spouse.


Both...All the adults abovr 18 in the application. 

S


----------



## Heywb

Hi guys, have anyone noticed the visa cost estimstor. It is showing now three times the price that we paid last year.


----------



## arun32

*Co asking document*

hi All,

Today my status change to Information Required...
Seniors please help....

CO asked for the following Documents:
Main Applicant:
1.CO Request: Bachelor and Master Degree certificate

Though I have Submitted transcripts, Final Mark sheet and Provisional, CO asked for Degree Certificate.

Solution: I have Bachelors Degree certificate, and applied for Masters, hopefully i will et it soon.

2. CO Request: Form 16 for 2012-2013 and 2013-2014

I have already submitted, But it has details only for one quarter ,( Missed it 

downloaded Form 26A with monthly Tax paid details for 2012-2013 and 2013-2014, Meeting a tax consultant tomorrow to derive best.

Spouse Document:

1.CO Request:
The transcripts you have provided in support of your functional English states that; PART 1 of the course was in TAMIL hence the documents you have provided to meet functional English are not sufficient to meet functional English.


Part 1 is a language paper ,apart from English . In Tamil Nadu its the state Lanaguage Tamil is taught in College, and it will be taught in the medium of Tamil only

I am big time confused in this...

seniors please sugggest

By the way my CO is from Adelaide


----------



## Heywb

Heywb said:


> Hi guys, have anyone noticed the visa cost estimstor. It is showing now three times the price that we paid last year.


I checked again and now it is showing same cost as before


----------



## Jai.kumar

Heywb said:


> Hi guys, have anyone noticed the visa cost estimstor. It is showing now three times the price that we paid last year.


What was the cost when you applied? I still see AUD 3600 for primary applicant.


----------



## arun32

arun32 said:


> hi All,
> 
> Today my status change to Information Required...
> Seniors please help....
> 
> CO asked for the following Documents:
> Main Applicant:
> 1.CO Request: Bachelor and Master Degree certificate
> 
> Though I have Submitted transcripts, Final Mark sheet and Provisional, CO asked for Degree Certificate.
> 
> Solution: I have Bachelors Degree certificate, and applied for Masters, hopefully i will et it soon.
> 
> 2. CO Request: Form 16 for 2012-2013 and 2013-2014
> 
> I have already submitted, But it has details only for one quarter ,( Missed it
> 
> downloaded Form 26A with monthly Tax paid details for 2012-2013 and 2013-2014, Meeting a tax consultant tomorrow to derive best.
> 
> Spouse Document:
> 
> 1.CO Request:
> The transcripts you have provided in support of your functional English states that; PART 1 of the course was in TAMIL hence the documents you have provided to meet functional English are not sufficient to meet functional English.
> 
> 
> Part 1 is a language paper ,apart from English . In Tamil Nadu its the state Lanaguage Tamil is taught in College, and it will be taught in the medium of Tamil only
> 
> I am big time confused in this...
> 
> seniors please sugggest
> 
> By the way my CO is from Adelaide



Hi Andrey, Wolfskin, Jeetan Keeda, umas anyone please guide...


----------



## KrithiAussie

For spouse, u need to provide either ielts or PTE score. I am from tamilnadu too. We faced the same issue for my spouse.


----------



## kllee1983

Hi All, 

My kid was having newborn jaundice and was admitted to hospital for 2 days for phototherapy treatments. 

Do i need to declare in his Medical Health Declaration for the below 2 questions? 

3. Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?*
6. Do you have, or have you ever had, hepatitis, problems with your liver or yellowing of the skin?*

Advice needed! Thanks in advanced!


----------



## arun32

KrithiAussie said:


> For spouse, u need to provide either ielts or PTE score. I am from tamilnadu too. We faced the same issue for my spouse.


Hi Krithi,

Thank you for the response.

my consultant told me that we can inform the CO that it is mandatory to study the state language, in tamil nadu as well as we can include the syllabus from my hus college...

I dont think he could clear PTE...

By the way , could you please elaborate what happend regarding this with your CO, If you please


----------



## ramapithecus

> Originally Posted by vikaschandra View Post
> Hey their this is a good question to ask "Will I undergo External verification" well no one on this forum can answer this. External verification are subjective to CO's decision.
> 
> Though as we can see from your timeline that you have claimed only 5 points for work their is less chance for employment verification but as I mentioned earlier we cannot rule out the possibility.
> 
> Wish you the best. Hope you get your grant soon.





ramapithecus said:


> Thank you and yes, I am also supposing the same, even if they forget my 5 points, then there is 65 and which also would have passed EOI to get the invite. We are a company with just 8 employees. The good point is my employer does not want me to be away, he is very clever and careful that he will have to shut down his shop then  My current employer relies on me on everything from client communication to project handling to architecture and development.


Anyone, with your own experience, could add up any information regarding this...?


----------



## bharathi039

ramapithecus said:


> Anyone, with your own experience, could add up any information regarding this...?


You should 've proactively omitted your work exp points while submitting your EOI.. Nevertheless, it is upto CO to verify your work exp at his will.. As you have surplus points, it doesn't mean that Co would skip your job verification..

Having said that, in my opinion.. I would suggest you to upload as much as docs (payslips, tax slips, offer letter, bank statement...) to convince the CO regarding your employment so that, he/she doesn't need to verify it explicitly.. I guess that's all you can do for now.


----------



## hassanhaayat

*Visa Grant*

Guys i Received my Grant today morning Alhamdulilh ......


----------



## spaniant

hassanhaayat said:


> Guys i Received my Grant today morning Alhmdulilh ......


Heartiest Congratulations Hassan.


----------



## Majician

hassanhaayat said:


> Guys i Received my Grant today morning Alhamdulilh ......


Congrats Hassan !!!

You waited alot, what is your IED??


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

hassanhaayat said:


> Guys i Received my Grant today morning Alhamdulilh ......



Congrats and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varun01

varun01 said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> Can you help me to understand on the following:
> 
> 1. whether DIBP will do employment verifcation for the employment for which points are not claimed. However employment is used in ACS and deducted by ACS.
> 
> 2. Also if i would like to pay VAC2 for spouse, do i need to click on information provided button and provide my willingness over email. CO has requested for more information on 22/01/2016.
> 
> 3. After information provided, does it take another 90 days of wait for the grant. or the 90 days period is considered from the date of lodgement.
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> Thanks
> Varun


Could anyone provide your insights on the above please.


----------



## wolfskin

arun32 said:


> 1.CO Request:
> The transcripts you have provided in support of your functional English states that; PART 1 of the course was in TAMIL hence the documents you have provided to meet functional English are not sufficient to meet functional English.
> 
> 
> Part 1 is a language paper ,apart from English . In Tamil Nadu its the state Lanaguage Tamil is taught in College, and it will be taught in the medium of Tamil only
> 
> I am big time confused in this...


I do understand what are you trying to say here, but as CO is from a different region and not familiar much with our local education system, this is quite obvious confusing for him. 
My suggestion is before CO comes back and ask for VAC2 (hope you don't want that to pay), please book for PTE. If I am not wrong for functional English it's only *30 overall score not even in each module. *Which is quite achievable .

Or you can _try_ clarifying the matter in written on College letter head signed by principal with stamp.


----------



## arun32

wolfskin said:


> I do understand what are you trying to say here, but as CO is from a different region and not familiar much with our local education system, this is quite obvious confusing for him.
> My suggestion is before CO comes back and ask for VAC2 (hope you don't want that to pay), please book for PTE. If I am not wrong for functional English it's only *30 overall score not even in each module. *Which is quite achievable .
> 
> Or you can _try_ clarifying the matter in written on College letter head signed by principal with stamp.


Hi Wolfskin,

Thaks a lot.

definitely i dont want to pay VAC2, but i am not sure how much my suse will score in PTE...

I have to try for College letter head, If none of these works, then I dont have anyother choice of paying VAC2


----------



## rahulnair

hassanhaayat said:


> Guys i Received my Grant today morning Alhamdulilh ......


Congrats and all the best!


----------



## KrithiAussie

arun32 said:


> Hi Krithi,
> 
> Thank you for the response.
> 
> my consultant told me that we can inform the CO that it is mandatory to study the state language, in tamil nadu as well as we can include the syllabus from my hus college...
> 
> I dont think he could clear PTE...
> 
> By the way , could you please elaborate what happend regarding this with your CO, If you please


Hi,
We haven't given functional English proof for my husband. And the degree certificate had sentences in Tamil. And the transcripts had no mention about the medium of instruction. So to avoid further confusions we booked PTE immediately. For functional English proof the score he needs to achieve is very low as wolfskin had pointed out. Yes letterhead from college s another option.


----------



## 3br4h!m

Guys, 

Someone already asked that I was also wondering.. Why is it that we are all waiting for grants and no one expects rejection, its rarelt heard of. 

Does it imply that forum members file visa after careful consideration or does it mean that DIBP delays but hardly rejects any applications? 

Just curious.


----------



## arun32

KrithiAussie said:


> Hi,
> We haven't given functional English proof for my husband. And the degree certificate had sentences in Tamil. And the transcripts had no mention about the medium of instruction. So to avoid further confusions we booked PTE immediately. For functional English proof the score he needs to achieve is very low as wolfskin had pointed out. Yes letterhead from college s another option.


hi Krithiaussie,

Thank u very much, 

we have provided functional english proof, ie a letter from his college(in college letterhead) stating that the medium of instruction is english, 
but CO is not accpting it, as wolfskin said, as he could not understand our education system.

i just read it clearly its overall 30 , not in every module, I think, its acheivable


----------



## KrithiAussie

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> How many points have you claimed for work experience?


15 points.


----------



## KrithiAussie

Umas said:


> I think that is ok ... as long as you did not hide any info ..
> 
> What are general questions they asked and how long was the call ..
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


The call lasted around 20 mins. A mere technical interview kind, like how an L1 visa interview happens. I didn't expect that. Day to day activities in office. Roles and responsibilities. How many people you lead and wat type of software u develop. Office timings. 
And few more. 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sameerb

hassanhaayat said:


> Guys i Received my Grant today morning Alhamdulilh ......


Hassan!!! Meraa BHaaii :heh:


Congratulations brother!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## KrithiAussie

Vinvid said:


> @KrithiAussie...could you please share your time lines....


Timelines given below 

---------------------------
IELTS - BAND 7
EOI - 9-Oct-2015
Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
CO Contact 1 - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
-----
------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
CO Contact 2 - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
Employment verification call - 16-Feb-2016
Grant - ??????
IED - ??????[/QUOTE]


----------



## KrithiAussie

arun32 said:


> hi Krithiaussie,
> 
> Thank u very much,
> 
> we have provided functional english proof, ie a letter from his college(in college letterhead) stating that the medium of instruction is english,
> but CO is not accpting it, as wolfskin said, as he could not understand our education system.
> 
> i just read it clearly its overall 30 , not in every module, I think, its acheivable


Also make sure that u enable PTE to be updated to DIBP online. Else that would consume another two months...see my timeline
---------------------------
IELTS - BAND 7
EOI - 9-Oct-2015
Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
CO Contact 1 - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
-----
------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
CO Contact 2 - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
Employment verification call - 16-Feb-2016
Grant - ??????
IED - ??????


----------



## Jai.kumar

arun32 said:


> Hi Wolfskin,
> 
> Thaks a lot.
> 
> definitely i dont want to pay VAC2, but i am not sure how much my suse will score in PTE...
> 
> I have to try for College letter head, If none of these works, then I dont have anyother choice of paying VAC2


Hi Arun,

My wife also has a degree from madras university and all we provided for language proficiency was a certificate from college in the college letter head. Why did you not give it in the first place. The mark sheet or degree certificate is usually not considered as a proof for functional English. Get a certificate from college and you should be fine


----------



## Jai.kumar

arun32 said:


> Hi Krithi,
> 
> Thank you for the response.
> 
> my consultant told me that we can inform the CO that it is mandatory to study the state language, in tamil nadu as well as we can include the syllabus from my hus college...
> 
> I dont think he could clear PTE...
> 
> By the way , could you please elaborate what happend regarding this with your CO, If you please


DIBP accepts letter from college or university for language proof. It should mention that the medium of study and assessment for the entire course (number of years) was English? This is what I gave for my wife and the CO just asked for a cerified copy of the language certificate. So we got the letter attested and uploaded.


----------



## arun32

Jai.kumar said:


> DIBP accepts letter from college or university for language proof. It should mention that the medium of study and assessment for the entire course (number of years) was English? This is what I gave for my wife and the CO just asked for a cerified copy of the language certificate. So we got the letter attested and uploaded.


HI Jai,

I have also provided the same, in a letterhead from college sealed and signed, stating the course duration and the medium of instruction was in English, But CO mentioned that my spouse studied Part 1 Language as Tamil, and so he asked for other functional english proofs

what is a certified copy of language means? and where did u get that?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Jai.kumar

arun32 said:


> HI Jai,
> 
> I have also provided the same, in a letterhead from college sealed and signed, stating the course duration and the medium of instruction was in English, But CO mentioned that my spouse studied Part 1 Language as Tamil, and so he asked for other functional english proofs
> 
> what is a certified copy of language means? and where did u get that?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Certified is simply the same letter attested by a notary. As they say each co is different and each case is handled different way. I would say you try to explain the CO that it's a language subject. Did you check with any agent? They might suggest a way. Else just go with pte. It's simple to get functional English


----------



## indergreat

hassanhaayat said:


> Guys i Received my Grant today morning Alhamdulilh ......


Congratz buddy ... finally the wait ended on a positive note .... all the best for future ...


----------



## rohitjaggi

Any grants ??


----------



## Amlan

This is so frigging frustrating. People before and after me have either been allocated to CO and/or have received grants. And here I am, 60+ days since application, with no sign of CO or grant!


----------



## giridharanb

Congrats Hassan. Thankfully, it was not a dry day yesterday and we had at least one grant. 

For a strange reason, I had an epiphany today that a good number of people on this forum are going to have their grants today. Hope it comes true....


----------



## rohitjaggi

I am tired of waiting too.


----------



## ramapithecus

bharathi039 said:


> You should 've proactively omitted your work exp points while submitting your EOI.. Nevertheless, it is upto CO to verify your work exp at his will.. As you have surplus points, it doesn't mean that Co would skip your job verification..
> 
> Having said that, in my opinion.. I would suggest you to upload as much as docs (payslips, tax slips, offer letter, bank statement...) to convince the CO regarding your employment so that, he/she doesn't need to verify it explicitly.. I guess that's all you can do for now.


I have uploaded my tax docs issued by internal revenue services in my country to support my 5 points claim, though still I do not want phone calls to my employer, me and my employer might go to war coz he will have to shut down his shop.


----------



## NGK

getting sick and tired of waiting. Have not tried to call or contact DIBP once;don't know how much longer i can wait like this. :confused2:


----------



## NGK

hassanhaayat said:


> Guys i Received my Grant today morning Alhamdulilh ......


Congratz Man !!! all the best.


----------



## rohitjaggi

Dry day for grants i guess.


----------



## giridharanb

I think for 261111 and 261112, there have not been any grants for quite sometime now. Invites are rationed out, but are grants also rationed? Does anyone know?


----------



## rameezsh1

*Visa Grant*

Hello Everyone,

I got the visa grant this morning for me and my wife. Below are my timelines. Got a grant from GSM Adelaide. I have been a silent reader on this forum and used to check this thread for almost 15 times in a day for new updates. It wouldn't have been possible without your helps guys. Thank you all. I got my Grant exactly after 60 days of uploading my documents. The wait was worth while. Thank for your help guys.

Cheers


----------



## gaus

hassanhaayat said:


> Guys i Received my Grant today morning Alhamdulilh ......


Congratulations! All the best for the future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus

rameezsh1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got the visa grant this morning for me and my wife. Below are my timelines. Got a grant from GSM Adelaide. I have been a silent reader on this forum and used to check this thread for almost 15 times in a day for new updates. It wouldn't have been possible without your helps guys. Thank you all. I got my Grant exactly after 60 days of uploading my documents. The wait was worth while. Thank for your help guys.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations!!! All the best for the way ahead!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## vikaschandra

rameezsh1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got the visa grant this morning for me and my wife. Below are my timelines. Got a grant from GSM Adelaide. I have been a silent reader on this forum and used to check this thread for almost 15 times in a day for new updates. It wouldn't have been possible without your helps guys. Thank you all. I got my Grant exactly after 60 days of uploading my documents. The wait was worth while. Thank for your help guys.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations Rameezsh. Best wishes for future


----------



## Sharma13r

Amlan said:


> This is so frigging frustrating. People before and after me have either been allocated to CO and/or have received grants. And here I am, 60+ days since application, with no sign of CO or grant!


I dont think you need to frustrate at all. No news is the Good news! This is very common to wait 60 or more days. In my case CO contact was on 83rd day. I lodged on 17th November. These days waiting time seems to be increased due to heavy load.
Assuming you front loaded all the document including Form 80 and 1221. If yes then Grant should be soon if things are in place.


----------



## sandipgp

rameezsh1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got the visa grant this morning for me and my wife. Below are my timelines. Got a grant from GSM Adelaide. I have been a silent reader on this forum and used to check this thread for almost 15 times in a day for new updates. It wouldn't have been possible without your helps guys. Thank you all. I got my Grant exactly after 60 days of uploading my documents. The wait was worth while. Thank for your help guys.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations.


----------



## NGK

rameezsh1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got the visa grant this morning for me and my wife. Below are my timelines. Got a grant from GSM Adelaide. I have been a silent reader on this forum and used to check this thread for almost 15 times in a day for new updates. It wouldn't have been possible without your helps guys. Thank you all. I got my Grant exactly after 60 days of uploading my documents. The wait was worth while. Thank for your help guys.
> 
> Cheers


Congratz!!!!!


----------



## prasannakp84

Congrats Rameezsh.. !!
Our timelines are very similar. Except that, you have clicked on "Info provided" 12 days before me  



rameezsh1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got the visa grant this morning for me and my wife. Below are my timelines. Got a grant from GSM Adelaide. I have been a silent reader on this forum and used to check this thread for almost 15 times in a day for new updates. It wouldn't have been possible without your helps guys. Thank you all. I got my Grant exactly after 60 days of uploading my documents. The wait was worth while. Thank for your help guys.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## ravian720

rohitjaggi said:


> I am tired of waiting too.


How is job situation for IT guys over there ? 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ArjunYadav15

I paid visa fee by BPay and status says "Awaiting Payment"... has anybody experience with BPay, how much time it takes to go through and approve it? When I paid it indicated it might take up to 7 days. I guess I have to wait for document upload till it gets approved.


----------



## ginni

arun32 said:


> Hi Wolfskin,
> 
> Thaks a lot.
> 
> definitely i dont want to pay VAC2, but i am not sure how much my suse will score in PTE...
> 
> I have to try for College letter head, If none of these works, then I dont have anyother choice of paying VAC2


My spouse has also given PTE test last week. Earlier, I was not confident on her english but she scored 45+ in all parts. So, what I mean to say is it's quite easy test and almost everyone gets passing marks (min 30) which is the requirement if we are familiar with it. 
So, why are you taking any risk. It's better to book the test immediately. Find the earliest date available and book it. You will get the result most probably next day. (In very few cases, results get bit delayed but they come within 5 days)


----------



## rohitjaggi

ravian720 said:


> How is job situation for IT guys over there ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



I studied MIS here but never had any experience.

I am currently working as IT Support Officer as i could not get in the market without any BA experience.


----------



## sandipgp

I am protesting against double standard and partisan attitude of GSM while granting PR. I hereby register my protest. 

Signed---Sandipgp..

Just out of frustration and boredom.


----------



## Amlan

Sharma13r said:


> I dont think you need to frustrate at all. No news is the Good news! This is very common to wait 60 or more days. In my case CO contact was on 83rd day. I lodged on 17th November. These days waiting time seems to be increased due to heavy load.
> Assuming you front loaded all the document including Form 80 and 1221. If yes then Grant should be soon if things are in place.


Yup frontloaded every single document I have with me.


----------



## anoop_vn

Sharma13r said:


> I dont think you need to frustrate at all. No news is the Good news! This is very common to wait 60 or more days. In my case CO contact was on 83rd day. I lodged on 17th November. These days waiting time seems to be increased due to heavy load.
> Assuming you front loaded all the document including Form 80 and 1221. If yes then Grant should be soon if things are in place.


Hi Mate,

We are in the same boat. 

My analysis is at the present moment front loading all docs and submitting application any time after 20th of a month may not be a good idea. 

If you see most of the cases where there is delay, they are in one of the 2 category. 

So I guess we have no option but wait.


----------



## cozmopravesh

rameezsh1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got the visa grant this morning for me and my wife. Below are my timelines. Got a grant from GSM Adelaide. I have been a silent reader on this forum and used to check this thread for almost 15 times in a day for new updates. It wouldn't have been possible without your helps guys. Thank you all. I got my Grant exactly after 60 days of uploading my documents. The wait was worth while. Thank for your help guys.
> 
> Cheers



Many many congrats mate !!! Have a great future down under


----------



## spaniant

rameezsh1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got the visa grant this morning for me and my wife. Below are my timelines. Got a grant from GSM Adelaide. I have been a silent reader on this forum and used to check this thread for almost 15 times in a day for new updates. It wouldn't have been possible without your helps guys. Thank you all. I got my Grant exactly after 60 days of uploading my documents. The wait was worth while. Thank for your help guys.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats Rameez...


----------



## Umas

Hi All,

Does claiming partner points causes any delay. 

I mean, any instances where DIBP does employment verification for the partner also? 

thanks,
Umas


----------



## rahulnair

rameezsh1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got the visa grant this morning for me and my wife. Below are my timelines. Got a grant from GSM Adelaide. I have been a silent reader on this forum and used to check this thread for almost 15 times in a day for new updates. It wouldn't have been possible without your helps guys. Thank you all. I got my Grant exactly after 60 days of uploading my documents. The wait was worth while. Thank for your help guys.
> 
> Cheers




Congrats and all the best!


----------



## sameerb

rameezsh1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got the visa grant this morning for me and my wife. Below are my timelines. Got a grant from GSM Adelaide. I have been a silent reader on this forum and used to check this thread for almost 15 times in a day for new updates. It wouldn't have been possible without your helps guys. Thank you all. I got my Grant exactly after 60 days of uploading my documents. The wait was worth while. Thank for your help guys.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations! :thumb:


----------



## shady83

i got an invitation to apply on 17 feb


----------



## Umas

rameezsh1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got the visa grant this morning for me and my wife. Below are my timelines. Got a grant from GSM Adelaide. I have been a silent reader on this forum and used to check this thread for almost 15 times in a day for new updates. It wouldn't have been possible without your helps guys. Thank you all. I got my Grant exactly after 60 days of uploading my documents. The wait was worth while. Thank for your help guys.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats rameezsh1 .. Have a blast ...


----------



## 3br4h!m

Does remote employment cause any issues? I was employed by a US company with no base in India. Anyone else with remote employment got the grant? Im really worried.


----------



## JAN84

hassanhaayat said:


> Guys i Received my Grant today morning Alhamdulilh ......


Mabrook.


----------



## JAN84

rameezsh1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got the visa grant this morning for me and my wife. Below are my timelines. Got a grant from GSM Adelaide. I have been a silent reader on this forum and used to check this thread for almost 15 times in a day for new updates. It wouldn't have been possible without your helps guys. Thank you all. I got my Grant exactly after 60 days of uploading my documents. The wait was worth while. Thank for your help guys.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations bro..All the best


----------



## indergreat

rameezsh1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got the visa grant this morning for me and my wife. Below are my timelines. Got a grant from GSM Adelaide. I have been a silent reader on this forum and used to check this thread for almost 15 times in a day for new updates. It wouldn't have been possible without your helps guys. Thank you all. I got my Grant exactly after 60 days of uploading my documents. The wait was worth while. Thank for your help guys.
> 
> Cheers


Congratz buddy ...


----------



## bibamundaa

Hi Guys

I need an urgent advice. I got a first contact from CO on 01-Feb-2016 asking for Medicals and PCC for self and spouse. As my wife was pregnant so I emailed them with Form-1022 asking for holding the case. After doing this I had NO RESPONSE from CO. 10 days later my wife delivered the baby after which I have emailed CO again yesterday for addition of baby and also requesting that we will submit Medicals of all of us including baby and PCC's once the baby is added.

Can someone from there experience please advise that shall I wait for CO to add the baby and then I submit medicals and PCC, or else I get done medicals and PCC for self and spouse done now, and later for baby.

Thanks.


----------



## ginni

To which date should I count 28 days...CO's document request date or Documents provided date?


----------



## Evan82

bibamundaa said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need an urgent advice. I got a first contact from CO on 01-Feb-2016 asking for Medicals and PCC for self and spouse. As my wife was pregnant so I emailed them with Form-1022 asking for holding the case. After doing this I had NO RESPONSE from CO. 10 days later my wife delivered the baby after which I have emailed CO again yesterday for addition of baby and also requesting that we will submit Medicals of all of us including baby and PCC's once the baby is added.
> 
> Can someone from there experience please advise that shall I wait for CO to add the baby and then I submit medicals and PCC, or else I get done medicals and PCC for self and spouse done now, and later for baby.
> 
> Thanks.


to which mail did you forward all these information? May I presume [email protected]?


----------



## Heywb

hassanhaayat said:


> Guys i Received my Grant today morning Alhamdulilh ......


Great congrats, good to see grants for Pakistani aaplicants. It took 5 months for you.


----------



## bibamundaa

Evan82 said:


> to which mail did you forward all these information? May I presume [email protected]?


I emailed them to both [email protected] and [email protected]


thanks


----------



## Heywb

rameezsh1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got the visa grant this morning for me and my wife. Below are my timelines. Got a grant from GSM Adelaide. I have been a silent reader on this forum and used to check this thread for almost 15 times in a day for new updates. It wouldn't have been possible without your helps guys. Thank you all. I got my Grant exactly after 60 days of uploading my documents. The wait was worth while. Thank for your help guys.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations dear


----------



## Heywb

DIBP , kesi hoti hay ye golden email, hameen bhi tu pta chalay


----------



## Evan82

bibamundaa said:


> I emailed them to both [email protected] and [email protected]
> 
> 
> thanks


I suggest it is better to wait for another 24-48 hours. The way it happened for me, I received NO response from CO after emailing for nearly 2 weeks. Then I emailed skilled.support (cc to gsm.allocated) who added baby in two days... But again no HAP ID. Again I had to email skilled.support + gsm.allocated and this time additionally to [email protected] to get the hap id. 3 days later CO replied with the HAP id. I think you are on the right path.. Just wait for 2 days. You'll hear from skilled.support before CO in my experience.

Edit: Oh and have you sent the birth certificates, passport and the 1022 form?


----------



## bibamundaa

Evan82 said:


> I suggest it is better to wait for another 24-48 hours. The way it happened for me, I received NO response from CO after emailing for nearly 2 weeks. Then I emailed skilled.support (cc to gsm.allocated) who added baby in two days... But again no HAP ID. Again I had to email skilled.support + gsm.allocated and this time additionally to [email protected] to get the hap id. 3 days later CO replied with the HAP id. I think you are on the right path.. Just wait for 2 days. You'll hear from skilled.support before CO in my experience.
> 
> Edit: Oh and have you sent the birth certificates, passport and the 1022 form?



Thanks Evan82 for the helping response.

1. No I have not got Birth Certificate and passport as yet, I am in process of getting that.
2. Shall I hold on doing PCC and Medicals for self and spouse now ?


----------



## OZbeckons

ginni said:


> To which date should I count 28 days...CO's document request date or Documents provided date?


From CO request date but again it varies depending on each case. 
I myself got my grant 15 days after providing all docs.
So, definitely not from the request complete date.


----------



## Evan82

bibamundaa said:


> Thanks Evan82 for the helping response.
> 
> 1. No I have not got Birth Certificate and passport as yet, I am in process of getting that.
> 2. Shall I hold on doing PCC and Medicals for self and spouse now ?


Oh in that case mate, it is unlikely you'd receive any response even from skilled.support. They jump into action right away if you have provided all docs. As long as you have emailed the pregnancy to CO with the medical certificate, you can now delay your PCC and medicals... Don't worry about not getting replies...  (typical DIBP). Once you get the birth certificate and the passport then send them with a 1022 (just sending 1022 via immi portal won't be sufficient, send the real thing signed). In summary 
1.hold on both PCC and medicals
2.get birth certificates and passport 
3. Don't worry much about not getting replies until you send birth certificate and passport 

Edit: all the steps above tried and tested out of personal experience gained from fruitlessly trying to contact CO on this...


----------



## Kuwind

My journey to the grant ) 

Signed the contract with agent feb 2015 (ofcourse wouldn't have had i known about the forum)

CPA gave 2 papers to complete.. Completed in May 2015
PTE 6 Jun 2015.. 77 overall..
Skill assessment 13 July required to do one more subject..( wanted to give up .. Was tired after 3 exams) anyhow went ahead did it

Positive skill assessment 27 Aug 2015
EOI 27 August 2015 ( the day I searched n found this forum n have never looked back) 
With 70 points my agent was sure I get in the next round then what Dibp decided to do with accountants 

Finally invitation 6 nov 2015( was going to lose 5 points on age in November.. Alhumdullilah got it before that)

VISA lodge 24 nov 2015

Co contact 7 December 2015 additional employment proofs 

7 Jan with the help of forum members imported my account. 

12 Jan 2016 verification call to employer 

GRANT 17 feb 2016 ( one year from the Start of process ?)

IED 11 nov 2016

[ By the way agent yet to msg or forward the mail.. But wanted to inform all the helpful people of the forum first. ]

Good luck to all those waiting I was one of you till today????


----------



## andreyx108b

Kuwind said:


> My journey to the grant ) Signed the contract with agent feb 2015 (ofcourse wouldn't have had i known about the forum) CPA gave 2 papers to complete.. Completed in May 2015 PTE 6 Jun 2015.. 77 overall.. Skill assessment 13 July required to do one more subject..( wanted to give up .. Was tired after 3 exams) anyhow went ahead did it Positive skill assessment 27 Aug 2015 EOI 27 August 2015 ( the day I searched n found this forum n have never looked back) With 70 points my agent was sure I get in the next round then what Dibp decided to do with accountants Finally invitation 6 nov 2015( was going to lose 5 points on age in November.. Alhumdullilah got it before that) VISA lodge 24 nov 2015 Co contact 7 December 2015 additional employment proofs 7 Jan with the help of forum members imported my account. 12 Jan 2016 verification call to employer GRANT 17 feb 2016 ( one year from the Start of process ?) IED 11 nov 2016 [ By the way agent yet to msg or forward the mail.. But wanted to inform all the helpful people of the forum first. ] Good luck to all those waiting I was one of you till today????


Congrats!! Good luck)))


----------



## bibamundaa

Evan82 said:


> Oh in that case mate, it is unlikely you'd receive any response even from skilled.support. They jump into action right away if you have provided all docs. As long as you have emailed the pregnancy to CO with the medical certificate, you can now delay your PCC and medicals... Don't worry about not getting replies...  (typical DIBP). Once you get the birth certificate and the passport then send them with a 1022 (just sending 1022 via immi portal won't be sufficient, send the real thing signed). In summary
> 1.hold on both PCC and medicals
> 2.get birth certificates and passport
> 3. Don't worry much about not getting replies until you send birth certificate and passport
> 
> Edit: all the steps above tried and tested out of personal experience gained from fruitlessly trying to contact CO on this...


Thanks Evan82 for detailed guidance  , I will follow the same and keep posted for any further advice.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Kuwind said:


> My journey to the grant )
> 
> Signed the contract with agent feb 2015 (ofcourse wouldn't have had i known about the forum)
> 
> CPA gave 2 papers to complete.. Completed in May 2015
> PTE 6 Jun 2015.. 77 overall..
> Skill assessment 13 July required to do one more subject..( wanted to give up .. Was tired after 3 exams) anyhow went ahead did it
> 
> Positive skill assessment 27 Aug 2015
> EOI 27 August 2015 ( the day I searched n found this forum n have never looked back)
> With 70 points my agent was sure I get in the next round then what Dibp decided to do with accountants
> 
> Finally invitation 6 nov 2015( was going to lose 5 points on age in November.. Alhumdullilah got it before that)
> 
> VISA lodge 24 nov 2015
> 
> Co contact 7 December 2015 additional employment proofs
> 
> 7 Jan with the help of forum members imported my account.
> 
> 12 Jan 2016 verification call to employer
> 
> GRANT 17 feb 2016 ( one year from the Start of process ?)
> 
> IED 11 nov 2016
> 
> [ By the way agent yet to msg or forward the mail.. But wanted to inform all the helpful people of the forum first. ]
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting I was one of you till today????


congratulationss enjoy it


----------



## Evan82

bibamundaa said:


> Thanks Evan82 for detailed guidance  , I will follow the same and keep posted for any further advice.


Sure thing, any time mate... Glad to help...


----------



## wolfskin

Congratulation ... Kuwind . Enjoy the moment .


----------



## deepgill

Kuwind said:


> My journey to the grant )
> 
> Signed the contract with agent feb 2015 (ofcourse wouldn't have had i known about the forum)
> 
> CPA gave 2 papers to complete.. Completed in May 2015
> PTE 6 Jun 2015.. 77 overall..
> Skill assessment 13 July required to do one more subject..( wanted to give up .. Was tired after 3 exams) anyhow went ahead did it
> 
> Positive skill assessment 27 Aug 2015
> EOI 27 August 2015 ( the day I searched n found this forum n have never looked back)
> With 70 points my agent was sure I get in the next round then what Dibp decided to do with accountants
> 
> Finally invitation 6 nov 2015( was going to lose 5 points on age in November.. Alhumdullilah got it before that)
> 
> VISA lodge 24 nov 2015
> 
> Co contact 7 December 2015 additional employment proofs
> 
> 7 Jan with the help of forum members imported my account.
> 
> 12 Jan 2016 verification call to employer
> 
> GRANT 17 feb 2016 ( one year from the Start of process ?)
> 
> IED 11 nov 2016
> 
> [ By the way agent yet to msg or forward the mail.. But wanted to inform all the helpful people of the forum first. ]
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting I was one of you till today????


Congratulations.. Kuwind. Really appreciated.


----------



## Umas

what is the probability that employment verification will be done for spouse (when partner points are claimed)?


----------



## andreyx108b

Umas said:


> what is the probability that employment verification will be done for spouse (when partner points are claimed)?


To be honest, i have never heard of partners work verification. 

So i think these are not carried out..


----------



## Evan82

Umas said:


> what is the probability that employment verification will be done for spouse (when partner points are claimed)?


Zero (almost surely), given that DIBP doesn't ask for employment records for spouse (other than form 80, 1221) to validate the 5 points. My wife's office have had no calls.... after 2 months...


----------



## mtabbaa83

I do have the exact same timelines as well in terms of lodgment and CO contact


----------



## Umas

andreyx108b said:


> To be honest, i have never heard of partners work verification.
> 
> So i think these are not carried out..



my mind is totally occupied with lots for random thoughts about PR (especially when 90 days after lodge is very near ) ... So, thinking what factors that can cause delay for my application ... hence this question 

Anyways thanks for the inputs ... 

:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## ankit_smart

*Visa Status check*

Hi Guys,

Is there any way by which I can see the accountant caterogy status of visa grant. I checked immigration tracker from :yield:https://www.myimmitracker.com/login but there is only one entry coming in accountant category and that to is of 24 Dec but I am sure there are lots of accountants waiting for the after and before that.


----------



## Umas

Evan82 said:


> Zero (almost surely), given that DIBP doesn't ask for employment records for spouse (other than form 80, 1221) to validate the 5 points. My wife's office have had no calls.... after 2 months...


*DIBP doesn't ask for employment records for spouse*

Did you mean it is not mandatory to upload employment records for spouse? 

I don't think so ..we need to upload right?


----------



## andreyx108b

ankit_smart said:


> Hi Guys, Is there any way by which I can see the accountant caterogy status of visa grant. I checked immigration tracker from :yield:https://www.myimmitracker.com/login but there is only one entry coming in accountant category and that to is of 24 Dec but I am sure there are lots of accountants waiting for the after and before that.


Grants are not subject to occupation/anzsco...


----------



## NGK

Kuwind said:


> My journey to the grant )
> 
> Signed the contract with agent feb 2015 (ofcourse wouldn't have had i known about the forum)
> 
> CPA gave 2 papers to complete.. Completed in May 2015
> PTE 6 Jun 2015.. 77 overall..
> Skill assessment 13 July required to do one more subject..( wanted to give up .. Was tired after 3 exams) anyhow went ahead did it
> 
> Positive skill assessment 27 Aug 2015
> EOI 27 August 2015 ( the day I searched n found this forum n have never looked back)
> With 70 points my agent was sure I get in the next round then what Dibp decided to do with accountants
> 
> Finally invitation 6 nov 2015( was going to lose 5 points on age in November.. Alhumdullilah got it before that)
> 
> VISA lodge 24 nov 2015
> 
> Co contact 7 December 2015 additional employment proofs
> 
> 7 Jan with the help of forum members imported my account.
> 
> 12 Jan 2016 verification call to employer
> 
> GRANT 17 feb 2016 ( one year from the Start of process ?)
> 
> IED 11 nov 2016
> 
> [ By the way agent yet to msg or forward the mail.. But wanted to inform all the helpful people of the forum first. ]
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting I was one of you till today????



Congrats !!!! all the best. doesnt importing the application to your immi account remove it from your agents account ? Maybe thats why he hasnt notified you  .


----------



## Evan82

Umas said:


> *DIBP doesn't ask for employment records for spouse*
> 
> Did you mean it is not mandatory to upload employment records for spouse?
> 
> I don't think so ..we need to upload right?


We did not... Only the skill assessment from EA for her. In fact, last email I got from CO was he/she was satisfied with the documents uploaded and requested to upload baby medical and SL PCC asap. So I don't think it is mandatory.


----------



## sipoflifein

*Any records or idea for grant after emp verification*

Hi All,

My time lines are in my signature.
Could any of you point or have records as to after how many days we can expect response(hope fully grant), after employment verification ?

Any body has got recently grant whose employment verification also was done?

Thanks


----------



## Umas

Evan82 said:


> We did not... Only the skill assessment from EA for her. In fact, last email I got from CO was he/she was satisfied with the documents uploaded and requested to upload baby medical and SL PCC asap. So I don't think it is mandatory.


yes you are right ... because dibp website says - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

*Partner skills:
1. Your partner’s personal documents that prove they are under 50 years of age.

2. Evidence your partner has at least competent English at time of invitation have at least competent English. This evidence can include one of the following:
You need a valid passport or other travel document for this visa. If you plan to get a new passport, you should do so before applying for your visa. If you get a new passport after you have lodged your application, give the details of your new passport to one of our offices.

You might be able to update your passport details using ImmiAccount.
3. a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your partner’s nominated occupation (which must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation).*

So only the assessment from the relevant authority would suffice and employment proof not mandatory for spouse.


----------



## Fantastic

*2nd CO contact after 65 days approximately*

Hello all, 

Today I have got second CO contact just to notify to add my new born, which I will be adding soon. this post is just to give all a rough idea of timeline who are expecting a reply.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thank you for your email.

Your wife can complete her medicals after the birth of your child.

Once the child is born, we will require a copy of the birth certificate along with the passport, so we can issue a HAP ID for the newborns’ medicals.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1st CO contact is from Adelaide
2nd seems to be from Brisbane, assuming because contact number refers to Brisbane [+61 07 3136 7000]


----------



## 3br4h!m

*woot! woot!

Its a GRANT!*

After many sleepless nights, we're lucky to receive the GRANT in 105 days! This forum has been immensely helpful, especially its members KeeDa, andrey, and others. Thanks everyone! See you in Australia. 

13 Apr 2015 - PTE-A results (L-85, R-86, S-81, W-85)
01 Oct 2015 - ACS positive result (261312)
01 Oct 2015 - EOI 190 - Victoria SS (65 pts)
30 Oct 2015 - Invite received
04 Nov 2015 - Application submitted
27 Nov 2015 - CO requested PCC & Medical
11 Dec 2015 - PCC
12 Dec 2015 - Medical
12 Dec 2015 - Information Provided
02 Feb 2016 - CO requested USA PCC
02 Feb 2016 - Emailed Explaination
08 Feb 2016 - Submitted Explaination in ImmiAccount ("Information Provided")

17 Feb 2016 - GRANT!


----------



## andreyx108b

3br4h!m said:


> woot! woot! Its a GRANT! After a lot of sleepless nights, we're lucky to receive the GRANT in 105 days! This forum has been immensely helpful, especially its members KeeDa, andrey, and others. Thanks everyone! See you in Australia.  13 Apr 2015 - PTE-A results (L-85, R-86, S-81, W-85) 01 Oct 2015 - ACS positive result (261312) 01 Oct 2015 - EOI 190 - Victoria SS (65 pts) 30 Oct 2015 - Invite received 04 Nov 2015 - Application submitted 27 Nov 2015 - CO requested PCC & Medical 11 Dec 2015 - PCC 12 Dec 2015 - Medical 12 Dec 2015 - Information Provided 02 Feb 2016 - CO requested USA PCC 02 Feb 2016 - Emailed Explaination 08 Feb 2016 - Submitted Explaination in ImmiAccount ("Information Provided") 17 Feb 2016 - GRANT!


 congrats!!)) told u not to worry!)

Please update the tracker mate)


----------



## Umas

3br4h!m said:


> *woot! woot!
> 
> Its a GRANT!*
> 
> After many sleepless nights, we're lucky to receive the GRANT in 105 days! This forum has been immensely helpful, especially its members KeeDa, andrey, and others. Thanks everyone! See you in Australia.
> 
> 13 Apr 2015 - PTE-A results (L-85, R-86, S-81, W-85)
> 01 Oct 2015 - ACS positive result (261312)
> 01 Oct 2015 - EOI 190 - Victoria SS (65 pts)
> 30 Oct 2015 - Invite received
> 04 Nov 2015 - Application submitted
> 27 Nov 2015 - CO requested PCC & Medical
> 11 Dec 2015 - PCC
> 12 Dec 2015 - Medical
> 12 Dec 2015 - Information Provided
> 02 Feb 2016 - CO requested USA PCC
> 02 Feb 2016 - Emailed Explaination
> 08 Feb 2016 - Submitted Explaination in ImmiAccount ("Information Provided")
> 
> 17 Feb 2016 - GRANT!


Congrats ... have a blast .. 

btw ... when CO asked for USA PCC ..what explanation you had provided?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## yasmeenaaa

3br4h!m said:


> *woot! woot!
> 
> Its a GRANT!*
> 
> After many sleepless nights, we're lucky to receive the GRANT in 105 days! This forum has been immensely helpful, especially its members KeeDa, andrey, and others. Thanks everyone! See you in Australia.
> 
> 13 Apr 2015 - PTE-A results (L-85, R-86, S-81, W-85)
> 01 Oct 2015 - ACS positive result (261312)
> 01 Oct 2015 - EOI 190 - Victoria SS (65 pts)
> 30 Oct 2015 - Invite received
> 04 Nov 2015 - Application submitted
> 27 Nov 2015 - CO requested PCC & Medical
> 11 Dec 2015 - PCC
> 12 Dec 2015 - Medical
> 12 Dec 2015 - Information Provided
> 02 Feb 2016 - CO requested USA PCC
> 02 Feb 2016 - Emailed Explaination
> 08 Feb 2016 - Submitted Explaination in ImmiAccount ("Information Provided")
> 
> 17 Feb 2016 - GRANT!


congratulationssss

is it 189 or 190?


----------



## ginni

3br4h!m said:


> *woot! woot!
> 
> Its a GRANT!*
> 
> After many sleepless nights, we're lucky to receive the GRANT in 105 days! This forum has been immensely helpful, especially its members KeeDa, andrey, and others. Thanks everyone! See you in Australia.
> 
> 13 Apr 2015 - PTE-A results (L-85, R-86, S-81, W-85)
> 01 Oct 2015 - ACS positive result (261312)
> 01 Oct 2015 - EOI 190 - Victoria SS (65 pts)
> 30 Oct 2015 - Invite received
> 04 Nov 2015 - Application submitted
> 27 Nov 2015 - CO requested PCC & Medical
> 11 Dec 2015 - PCC
> 12 Dec 2015 - Medical
> 12 Dec 2015 - Information Provided
> 02 Feb 2016 - CO requested USA PCC
> 02 Feb 2016 - Emailed Explaination
> 08 Feb 2016 - Submitted Explaination in ImmiAccount ("Information Provided")
> 
> 17 Feb 2016 - GRANT!


Congratulations...I saw your previous posts and you were very worried.....now everything is sorted out....enjoy to the fullest.....


----------



## NGK

3br4h!m said:


> *woot! woot!
> 
> Its a GRANT!*
> 
> After many sleepless nights, we're lucky to receive the GRANT in 105 days! This forum has been immensely helpful, especially its members KeeDa, andrey, and others. Thanks everyone! See you in Australia.
> 
> 13 Apr 2015 - PTE-A results (L-85, R-86, S-81, W-85)
> 01 Oct 2015 - ACS positive result (261312)
> 01 Oct 2015 - EOI 190 - Victoria SS (65 pts)
> 30 Oct 2015 - Invite received
> 04 Nov 2015 - Application submitted
> 27 Nov 2015 - CO requested PCC & Medical
> 11 Dec 2015 - PCC
> 12 Dec 2015 - Medical
> 12 Dec 2015 - Information Provided
> 02 Feb 2016 - CO requested USA PCC
> 02 Feb 2016 - Emailed Explaination
> 08 Feb 2016 - Submitted Explaination in ImmiAccount ("Information Provided")
> 
> 17 Feb 2016 - GRANT!


 Congrats !!! enjoy rest of the day !!!!!!!!


----------



## deepgill

3br4h!m said:


> *woot! woot!
> 
> Its a GRANT!*
> 
> After many sleepless nights, we're lucky to receive the GRANT in 105 days! This forum has been immensely helpful, especially its members KeeDa, andrey, and others. Thanks everyone! See you in Australia.
> 
> 13 Apr 2015 - PTE-A results (L-85, R-86, S-81, W-85)
> 01 Oct 2015 - ACS positive result (261312)
> 01 Oct 2015 - EOI 190 - Victoria SS (65 pts)
> 30 Oct 2015 - Invite received
> 04 Nov 2015 - Application submitted
> 27 Nov 2015 - CO requested PCC & Medical
> 11 Dec 2015 - PCC
> 12 Dec 2015 - Medical
> 12 Dec 2015 - Information Provided
> 02 Feb 2016 - CO requested USA PCC
> 02 Feb 2016 - Emailed Explaination
> 08 Feb 2016 - Submitted Explaination in ImmiAccount ("Information Provided")
> 
> 17 Feb 2016 - GRANT!


Congratulations... 3br4h!m. Enjoy


----------



## bansalch

3br4h!m said:


> *woot! woot!
> 
> Its a GRANT!*
> 
> After many sleepless nights, we're lucky to receive the GRANT in 105 days! This forum has been immensely helpful, especially its members KeeDa, andrey, and others. Thanks everyone! See you in Australia.
> 
> 13 Apr 2015 - PTE-A results (L-85, R-86, S-81, W-85)
> 01 Oct 2015 - ACS positive result (261312)
> 01 Oct 2015 - EOI 190 - Victoria SS (65 pts)
> 30 Oct 2015 - Invite received
> 04 Nov 2015 - Application submitted
> 27 Nov 2015 - CO requested PCC & Medical
> 11 Dec 2015 - PCC
> 12 Dec 2015 - Medical
> 12 Dec 2015 - Information Provided
> 02 Feb 2016 - CO requested USA PCC
> 02 Feb 2016 - Emailed Explaination
> 08 Feb 2016 - Submitted Explaination in ImmiAccount ("Information Provided")
> 
> 17 Feb 2016 - GRANT!


hey mate,

what was the explanation you gave for US pcc? I had been asked for the same on 15 JAN, and I gave it on same day as you, 2 Feb. hope to get my grant soon then!


----------



## 3br4h!m

Umas said:


> Congrats ... have a blast ..
> 
> btw ... when CO asked for USA PCC ..what explanation you had provided?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


- Employment Reference Letter that states my Location as India. It was already frontloaded to ImmiAccount but might have somehow missed it.
- USA Company Incorporation Certificate that showed my Indian Address.
- Old and Current Passport copies, all pages.


----------



## bibamundaa

Fantastic said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Today I have got second CO contact just to notify to add my new born, which I will be adding soon. this post is just to give all a rough idea of timeline who are expecting a reply.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Your wife can complete her medicals after the birth of your child.
> 
> Once the child is born, we will require a copy of the birth certificate along with the passport, so we can issue a HAP ID for the newborns’ medicals.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1st CO contact is from Adelaide
> 2nd seems to be from Brisbane, assuming because contact number refers to Brisbane [+61 07 3136 7000]



Hi Fantastic,

Did you submit Medicals and PCC's for yourself and your spouse as yet, or else you will do it after addition of new born ?

I am in the same boat dear.


----------



## 3br4h!m

yasmeenaaa said:


> congratulationssss
> 
> is it 189 or 190?


Its 190. I had received invitation from NSW as well, but declined that and went with Victoria.


----------



## Umas

3br4h!m said:


> - Employment Reference Letter that states my Location as India. It was already frontloaded to ImmiAccount but might have somehow missed it.
> - USA Company Incorporation Certificate that showed my Indian Address.
> - Old and Current Passport copies, all pages.


hmmm .. but, unable to get, how these document will be a substitute for USA PCC ...

I am missing something here
basically, I visited USA for abt 9 weeks (on two visits around 5 years back ). So, if CO ask for USA PCC ..what should be my approach 

because, CO asked for AUS PCC even though i visited AUS just for 5 weeks


----------



## gaus

3br4h!m said:


> *woot! woot!
> 
> Its a GRANT!*
> 
> After many sleepless nights, we're lucky to receive the GRANT in 105 days! This forum has been immensely helpful, especially its members KeeDa, andrey, and others. Thanks everyone! See you in Australia.
> 
> 13 Apr 2015 - PTE-A results (L-85, R-86, S-81, W-85)
> 01 Oct 2015 - ACS positive result (261312)
> 01 Oct 2015 - EOI 190 - Victoria SS (65 pts)
> 30 Oct 2015 - Invite received
> 04 Nov 2015 - Application submitted
> 27 Nov 2015 - CO requested PCC & Medical
> 11 Dec 2015 - PCC
> 12 Dec 2015 - Medical
> 12 Dec 2015 - Information Provided
> 02 Feb 2016 - CO requested USA PCC
> 02 Feb 2016 - Emailed Explaination
> 08 Feb 2016 - Submitted Explaination in ImmiAccount ("Information Provided")
> 
> 17 Feb 2016 - GRANT!


Hearty Congratulations!!!


----------



## yasmeenaaa

3br4h!m said:


> Its 190. I had received invitation from NSW as well, but declined that and went with Victoria.


could you give me the emails you contacted them through


----------



## Ktoda

3br4h!m said:


> *woot! woot!
> 
> Its a GRANT!*
> 
> After many sleepless nights, we're lucky to receive the GRANT in 105 days! This forum has been immensely helpful, especially its members KeeDa, andrey, and others. Thanks everyone! See you in Australia.
> 
> 13 Apr 2015 - PTE-A results (L-85, R-86, S-81, W-85)
> 01 Oct 2015 - ACS positive result (261312)
> 01 Oct 2015 - EOI 190 - Victoria SS (65 pts)
> 30 Oct 2015 - Invite received
> 04 Nov 2015 - Application submitted
> 27 Nov 2015 - CO requested PCC & Medical
> 11 Dec 2015 - PCC
> 12 Dec 2015 - Medical
> 12 Dec 2015 - Information Provided
> 02 Feb 2016 - CO requested USA PCC
> 02 Feb 2016 - Emailed Explaination
> 08 Feb 2016 - Submitted Explaination in ImmiAccount ("Information Provided")
> 
> 17 Feb 2016 - GRANT!


Congratulations and all the best for your next steps.
Enjoy the moment


----------



## sachin1978

sipoflifein said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My time lines are in my signature.
> Could any of you point or have records as to after how many days we can expect response(hope fully grant), after employment verification ?
> 
> Any body has got recently grant whose employment verification also was done?
> 
> Thanks


Hi There,
I lodged my application on 9th September, the CO was allocated on 12th Oct.
Haven't received any response from CO since then.
Can you confirm when you say received an email about background checks, what query did you receive, & did they ask any document etc, as haven't heard anything at all.
But understanding i've claimed Points based on experience, guess thats why it's getting delayed.
Appreciate your help.

Summary:
189 Application Lodged: 9th Sept-2015
CO Allocated: 12-Oct-2015
No response since then from CO


----------



## Umas

sachin1978 said:


> Hi There,
> I lodged my application on 9th September, the CO was allocated on 12th Oct.
> Haven't received any response from CO since then.
> Can you confirm when you say received an email about background checks, what query did you receive, & did they ask any document etc, as haven't heard anything at all.
> But understanding i've claimed Points based on experience, guess thats why it's getting delayed.
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Summary:
> 189 Application Lodged: 9th Sept-2015
> CO Allocated: 12-Oct-2015
> No response since then from CO


Did you try to call them and enquire anytime?


----------



## 3br4h!m

Umas said:


> hmmm .. but, unable to get, how these document will be a substitute for USA PCC ...
> 
> I am missing something here
> basically, I visited USA for abt 9 weeks (on two visits around 5 years back ). So, if CO ask for USA PCC ..what should be my approach
> 
> because, CO asked for AUS PCC even though i visited AUS just for 5 weeks


I never visit USA.


----------



## Kuwind

Thanks all.. No it doesn't.. Emails received by them n yes they did email me..I reacted surprised ?

Congrats !!!! all the best. doesnt importing the application to your immi account remove it from your agents account ? Maybe thats why he hasnt notified you







.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 3br4h!m

yasmeenaaa said:


> could you give me the emails you contacted them through


[email protected] 

You just reply to the email you receive.


----------



## Umas

3br4h!m said:


> I never visit USA.


now got it .. he he he


----------



## Sharma13r

Umas said:


> now got it .. he he he


But Do you need PCC for sure even if you have not stayed in the country for more than year? I was in impression that you need PCC only if you spend more than 365 days in the country. I spent 4.5 months in USA in 2009 and did not request PCC from FBI yet. If CO ask me for PCC from USA then another wait for 3-4 month .


----------



## sameerb

3br4h!m said:


> *woot! woot!
> 
> Its a GRANT!*
> 
> After many sleepless nights, we're lucky to receive the GRANT in 105 days! This forum has been immensely helpful, especially its members KeeDa, andrey, and others. Thanks everyone! See you in Australia.
> 
> 13 Apr 2015 - PTE-A results (L-85, R-86, S-81, W-85)
> 01 Oct 2015 - ACS positive result (261312)
> 01 Oct 2015 - EOI 190 - Victoria SS (65 pts)
> 30 Oct 2015 - Invite received
> 04 Nov 2015 - Application submitted
> 27 Nov 2015 - CO requested PCC & Medical
> 11 Dec 2015 - PCC
> 12 Dec 2015 - Medical
> 12 Dec 2015 - Information Provided
> 02 Feb 2016 - CO requested USA PCC
> 02 Feb 2016 - Emailed Explaination
> 08 Feb 2016 - Submitted Explaination in ImmiAccount ("Information Provided")
> 
> 17 Feb 2016 - GRANT!


WoW!! way to GO! Ibrahim!

COngratsss


----------



## sameerb

I see that people who lodged visa app in November are getting grant nowadays. That makes me just 1 month away from my grant


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> I see that people who lodged visa app in November are getting grant nowadays. That makes me just 1 month away from my grant


Well Sameer, I see alot of people who applied in sept and oct still waiting for grant which scares me !!


----------



## Umas

Sharma13r said:


> But Do you need PCC for sure even if you have not stayed in the country for more than year? I was in impression that you need PCC only if you spend more than 365 days in the country. I spent 4.5 months in USA in 2009 and did not request PCC from FBI yet. If CO ask me for PCC from USA then another wait for 3-4 month .


yes .. as per their website 

*When is a police certificate required?
If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.
The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor, or must cover the whole time you were in a country.
For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.*

But, I stayed in AUS for just 5 weeks ..still they asked AUS PCC for me  

May be that is a mistake by CO ... But, I did not check .. since, I had AUS PCC I just uploaded it ...


----------



## sandipgp

Kuwind said:


> My journey to the grant )
> 
> Signed the contract with agent feb 2015 (ofcourse wouldn't have had i known about the forum)
> 
> CPA gave 2 papers to complete.. Completed in May 2015
> PTE 6 Jun 2015.. 77 overall..
> Skill assessment 13 July required to do one more subject..( wanted to give up .. Was tired after 3 exams) anyhow went ahead did it
> 
> Positive skill assessment 27 Aug 2015
> EOI 27 August 2015 ( the day I searched n found this forum n have never looked back)
> With 70 points my agent was sure I get in the next round then what Dibp decided to do with accountants
> 
> Finally invitation 6 nov 2015( was going to lose 5 points on age in November.. Alhumdullilah got it before that)
> 
> VISA lodge 24 nov 2015
> 
> Co contact 7 December 2015 additional employment proofs
> 
> 7 Jan with the help of forum members imported my account.
> 
> 12 Jan 2016 verification call to employer
> 
> GRANT 17 feb 2016 ( one year from the Start of process ?)
> 
> IED 11 nov 2016
> 
> [ By the way agent yet to msg or forward the mail.. But wanted to inform all the helpful people of the forum first. ]
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting I was one of you till today????


Congratulations


----------



## Sharma13r

Umas said:


> yes .. as per their website
> 
> *When is a police certificate required?
> If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.
> The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor, or must cover the whole time you were in a country.
> For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.*
> 
> But, I stayed in AUS for just 5 weeks ..still they asked AUS PCC for me
> 
> May be that is a mistake by CO ... But, I did not check .. since, I had AUS PCC I just uploaded it ...


Ahh, alright! Keeping my figures crossed that they wont ask for 4.5 months. I filled VISA on 17th November, CO contact on 10th Feb for Form 80(of course I was foolish to no upload this upfront). So its already more that 3 months. Hoping nothing else is requested,


----------



## drthakur

Finally received my US-PCC today. Uploaded to ImmI account & Got the Grant. 
Thank you one and all for splendid support.


----------



## ankit_smart

> Originally Posted by ankit_smart View Post
> Hi Guys, Is there any way by which I can see the accountant caterogy status of visa grant. I checked immigration tracker from https://www.myimmitracker.com/login but there is only one entry coming in accountant category and that to is of 24 Dec but I am sure there are lots of accountants waiting for the after and before that.
> Grants are not subject to occupation/anzsco...





andreyx108b said:


> Grants are not subject to occupation/anzsco...


But Then why my friend who have lodged visa with me on 17th Jan got his grant on 2nd Feb with management accountant category and I under general accountant category is still waiting for CO allotment.


----------



## Majician

Guys I have request to make, though I understand that it might be a centralized system and people who got first CO contact from one group got their grants from another, it would be appreciated and helpful for people to mention the CO's group as well for each contact and grant to help others understand their situations roughly.

Thanks


----------



## cozmopravesh

Kuwind said:


> My journey to the grant )
> 
> Signed the contract with agent feb 2015 (ofcourse wouldn't have had i known about the forum)
> 
> CPA gave 2 papers to complete.. Completed in May 2015
> PTE 6 Jun 2015.. 77 overall..
> Skill assessment 13 July required to do one more subject..( wanted to give up .. Was tired after 3 exams) anyhow went ahead did it
> 
> Positive skill assessment 27 Aug 2015
> EOI 27 August 2015 ( the day I searched n found this forum n have never looked back)
> With 70 points my agent was sure I get in the next round then what Dibp decided to do with accountants
> 
> Finally invitation 6 nov 2015( was going to lose 5 points on age in November.. Alhumdullilah got it before that)
> 
> VISA lodge 24 nov 2015
> 
> Co contact 7 December 2015 additional employment proofs
> 
> 7 Jan with the help of forum members imported my account.
> 
> 12 Jan 2016 verification call to employer
> 
> GRANT 17 feb 2016 ( one year from the Start of process ?)
> 
> IED 11 nov 2016
> 
> [ By the way agent yet to msg or forward the mail.. But wanted to inform all the helpful people of the forum first. ]
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting I was one of you till today????



Hey Congrats mate !!! have a great time ahead


----------



## Sharma13r

drthakur said:


> Finally received my US-PCC today. Uploaded to ImmI account & Got the Grant.
> Thank you one and all for splendid support.


Congrats! Same day as you provide the docs!


----------



## cozmopravesh

3br4h!m said:


> *woot! woot!
> 
> Its a GRANT!*
> 
> After many sleepless nights, we're lucky to receive the GRANT in 105 days! This forum has been immensely helpful, especially its members KeeDa, andrey, and others. Thanks everyone! See you in Australia.
> 
> 13 Apr 2015 - PTE-A results (L-85, R-86, S-81, W-85)
> 01 Oct 2015 - ACS positive result (261312)
> 01 Oct 2015 - EOI 190 - Victoria SS (65 pts)
> 30 Oct 2015 - Invite received
> 04 Nov 2015 - Application submitted
> 27 Nov 2015 - CO requested PCC & Medical
> 11 Dec 2015 - PCC
> 12 Dec 2015 - Medical
> 12 Dec 2015 - Information Provided
> 02 Feb 2016 - CO requested USA PCC
> 02 Feb 2016 - Emailed Explaination
> 08 Feb 2016 - Submitted Explaination in ImmiAccount ("Information Provided")
> 
> 17 Feb 2016 - GRANT!



Congrats mate ... enjoy ur day


----------



## Fantastic

bibamundaa said:


> Hi Fantastic,
> 
> Did you submit Medicals and PCC's for yourself and your spouse as yet, or else you will do it after addition of new born ?
> 
> I am in the same boat dear.


I have submitted PCC for me and for my wife. Medical done for me, wife( except xray) and 1st kid.


----------



## gaus

drthakur said:


> Finally received my US-PCC today. Uploaded to ImmI account & Got the Grant.
> Thank you one and all for splendid support.


Congratulations!


----------



## cozmopravesh

70th day today after VISA Lodge


----------



## indergreat

3br4h!m said:


> *woot! woot!
> 
> Its a GRANT!*
> 
> After many sleepless nights, we're lucky to receive the GRANT in 105 days! This forum has been immensely helpful, especially its members KeeDa, andrey, and others. Thanks everyone! See you in Australia.
> 
> 13 Apr 2015 - PTE-A results (L-85, R-86, S-81, W-85)
> 01 Oct 2015 - ACS positive result (261312)
> 01 Oct 2015 - EOI 190 - Victoria SS (65 pts)
> 30 Oct 2015 - Invite received
> 04 Nov 2015 - Application submitted
> 27 Nov 2015 - CO requested PCC & Medical
> 11 Dec 2015 - PCC
> 12 Dec 2015 - Medical
> 12 Dec 2015 - Information Provided
> 02 Feb 2016 - CO requested USA PCC
> 02 Feb 2016 - Emailed Explaination
> 08 Feb 2016 - Submitted Explaination in ImmiAccount ("Information Provided")
> 
> 17 Feb 2016 - GRANT!





Kuwind said:


> My journey to the grant )
> 
> Signed the contract with agent feb 2015 (ofcourse wouldn't have had i known about the forum)
> 
> CPA gave 2 papers to complete.. Completed in May 2015
> PTE 6 Jun 2015.. 77 overall..
> Skill assessment 13 July required to do one more subject..( wanted to give up .. Was tired after 3 exams) anyhow went ahead did it
> 
> Positive skill assessment 27 Aug 2015
> EOI 27 August 2015 ( the day I searched n found this forum n have never looked back)
> With 70 points my agent was sure I get in the next round then what Dibp decided to do with accountants
> 
> Finally invitation 6 nov 2015( was going to lose 5 points on age in November.. Alhumdullilah got it before that)
> 
> VISA lodge 24 nov 2015
> 
> Co contact 7 December 2015 additional employment proofs
> 
> 7 Jan with the help of forum members imported my account.
> 
> 12 Jan 2016 verification call to employer
> 
> GRANT 17 feb 2016 ( one year from the Start of process ?)
> 
> IED 11 nov 2016
> 
> [ By the way agent yet to msg or forward the mail.. But wanted to inform all the helpful people of the forum first. ]
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting I was one of you till today????


Congratulation guys ... best of luck for future ...


----------



## Umas

drthakur said:


> Finally received my US-PCC today. Uploaded to ImmI account & Got the Grant.
> Thank you one and all for splendid support.


Congrats .... and have a blast ..

I feel, US PCC contributed to your delay in grant .. btw, any reason why you did not apply for US PCC even before lodging the application and how many months you stayed in US?

Thanks,
Umas


----------



## ranjoo

Hi guys any idea....on how to get australian pcc from india
thanks


----------



## bansalch

Sharma13r said:


> Congrats! Same day as you provide the docs!


this is cheating!!! I submitted mine way back


----------



## fernandezjairus

Did you get the grant letters on your imported immi account? 





Kuwind said:


> My journey to the grant )
> 
> Signed the contract with agent feb 2015 (ofcourse wouldn't have had i known about the forum)
> 
> CPA gave 2 papers to complete.. Completed in May 2015
> PTE 6 Jun 2015.. 77 overall..
> Skill assessment 13 July required to do one more subject..( wanted to give up .. Was tired after 3 exams) anyhow went ahead did it
> 
> Positive skill assessment 27 Aug 2015
> EOI 27 August 2015 ( the day I searched n found this forum n have never looked back)
> With 70 points my agent was sure I get in the next round then what Dibp decided to do with accountants
> 
> Finally invitation 6 nov 2015( was going to lose 5 points on age in November.. Alhumdullilah got it before that)
> 
> VISA lodge 24 nov 2015
> 
> Co contact 7 December 2015 additional employment proofs
> 
> 7 Jan with the help of forum members imported my account.
> 
> 12 Jan 2016 verification call to employer
> 
> GRANT 17 feb 2016 ( one year from the Start of process ?)
> 
> IED 11 nov 2016
> 
> [ By the way agent yet to msg or forward the mail.. But wanted to inform all the helpful people of the forum first. ]
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting I was one of you till today????


----------



## sipoflifein

Hello Sachin,

For me, the background verification was to confirm my roles, my HR had got the mail from Australia Embassy in India, and the HR had forwarded to my manager.

My manager replied to the mail giving my roles(after consulting me thanks to him), but yes as now only via mail, but for few either they have got calls directly from embassy and both call and email.

We cant really predict which all modes of verification they will carry out.




sachin1978 said:


> Hi There,
> I lodged my application on 9th September, the CO was allocated on 12th Oct.
> Haven't received any response from CO since then.
> Can you confirm when you say received an email about background checks, what query did you receive, & did they ask any document etc, as haven't heard anything at all.
> But understanding i've claimed Points based on experience, guess thats why it's getting delayed.
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Summary:
> 189 Application Lodged: 9th Sept-2015
> CO Allocated: 12-Oct-2015
> No response since then from CO


----------



## Umas

ranjoo said:


> Hi guys any idea....on how to get australian pcc from india
> thanks


ref this link - 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char

National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police

How do I obtain a police certificate?
For instructions on obtaining a certificate from an overseas government or law enforcement authority, refer to the relevant country information.
If you are required to provide an Australian police clearance certificate because you have spent more than 12 months in Australia within the last 10 years, you must complete the Australian Federal Police (AFP) National Police Check application form which is available from the AFP website:
AFP National Police Checks
You should use Code 33 at Question 1 on the form and include details of any, and all, names you have been known by.
If an AFP certificate is provided based on incorrect information, we might request another certificate.
Note: Fingerprints are not required for AFP National Police Checks.
For information on how to apply for a police clearance certificate from another country, select one of the relevant links following:


----------



## Evan82

ranjoo said:


> Hi guys any idea....on how to get australian pcc from india
> thanks


apply online through the online portal given in this page... no hassle, cost about 40$
National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations |||*


||| Congratulations *3br4h!m* & *Kuwind* and All The Best with Next Steps |||


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



3br4h!m said:


> *woot! woot!
> 
> Its a GRANT!*
> 
> After many sleepless nights, we're lucky to receive the GRANT in 105 days! This forum has been immensely helpful, especially its members KeeDa, andrey, and others. Thanks everyone! See you in Australia.
> 
> 13 Apr 2015 - PTE-A results (L-85, R-86, S-81, W-85)
> 01 Oct 2015 - ACS positive result (261312)
> 01 Oct 2015 - EOI 190 - Victoria SS (65 pts)
> 30 Oct 2015 - Invite received
> 04 Nov 2015 - Application submitted
> 
> 
> 17 Feb 2016 - GRANT!





Kuwind said:


> My journey to the grant )
> 
> Signed the contract with agent feb 2015 (ofcourse wouldn't have had i known about the forum)
> 
> CPA gave 2 papers to complete.. Completed in May 2015
> PTE 6 Jun 2015.. 77 overall..
> Skill assessment 13 July required to do one more subject..( wanted to give up .. Was tired after 3 exams) anyhow went ahead did it
> 
> Finally invitation 6 nov 2015( was going to lose 5 points on age in November.. Alhumdullilah got it before that)
> 
> VISA lodge 24 nov 2015
> 
> Co contact 7 December 2015 additional employment proofs
> 
> 7 Jan with the help of forum members imported my account.
> 
> 12 Jan 2016 verification call to employer
> 
> GRANT 17 feb 2016 ( one year from the Start of process ?)
> 
> IED 11 nov 2016


----------



## mtabbaa83

Kuwind said:


> My journey to the grant )
> 
> Signed the contract with agent feb 2015 (ofcourse wouldn't have had i known about the forum)
> 
> CPA gave 2 papers to complete.. Completed in May 2015
> PTE 6 Jun 2015.. 77 overall..
> Skill assessment 13 July required to do one more subject..( wanted to give up .. Was tired after 3 exams) anyhow went ahead did it
> 
> Positive skill assessment 27 Aug 2015
> EOI 27 August 2015 ( the day I searched n found this forum n have never looked back)
> With 70 points my agent was sure I get in the next round then what Dibp decided to do with accountants
> 
> Finally invitation 6 nov 2015( was going to lose 5 points on age in November.. Alhumdullilah got it before that)
> 
> VISA lodge 24 nov 2015
> 
> Co contact 7 December 2015 additional employment proofs
> 
> 7 Jan with the help of forum members imported my account.
> 
> 12 Jan 2016 verification call to employer
> 
> GRANT 17 feb 2016 ( one year from the Start of process ?)
> 
> IED 11 nov 2016
> 
> [ By the way agent yet to msg or forward the mail.. But wanted to inform all the helpful people of the forum first. ]
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting I was one of you till today????


Congrats mate, I do share almost the same timelines with you, may I know your nationality? are you Kuwaiti?


----------



## drthakur

Umas said:


> Congrats .... and have a blast ..
> 
> 
> 
> I feel, US PCC contributed to your delay in grant .. btw, any reason why you did not apply for US PCC even before lodging the application and how many months you stayed in US?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Umas



Thanks. Yes, it took a long time indeed, from 29th sept to 17th Feb for PCC. I started on PR process 10 days before my travel to AUS on 457. Was in US for 70 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drthakur

bansalch said:


> this is cheating!!! I submitted mine way back



All you need is a little more patience. Mine is tested by FBI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bansalch

drthakur said:


> All you need is a little more patience. Mine is tested by FBI.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FBI tests everyone... mine reached them 28 Sept. I got results on 2nd Feb. Sent to DIBP same day...:hurt:


----------



## Kuwind

Kuwaiti by heart.. Indian by passport ?






mtabbaa83 said:


> Kuwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> My journey to the grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Signed the contract with agent feb 2015 (ofcourse wouldn't have had i known about the forum)
> 
> CPA gave 2 papers to complete.. Completed in May 2015
> PTE 6 Jun 2015.. 77 overall..
> Skill assessment 13 July required to do one more subject..( wanted to give up .. Was tired after 3 exams) anyhow went ahead did it
> 
> Positive skill assessment 27 Aug 2015
> EOI 27 August 2015 ( the day I searched n found this forum n have never looked back)
> With 70 points my agent was sure I get in the next round then what Dibp decided to do with accountants
> 
> Finally invitation 6 nov 2015( was going to lose 5 points on age in November.. Alhumdullilah got it before that)
> 
> VISA lodge 24 nov 2015
> 
> Co contact 7 December 2015 additional employment proofs
> 
> 7 Jan with the help of forum members imported my account.
> 
> 12 Jan 2016 verification call to employer
> 
> GRANT 17 feb 2016 ( one year from the Start of process ?)
> 
> IED 11 nov 2016
> 
> [ By the way agent yet to msg or forward the mail.. But wanted to inform all the helpful people of the forum first. ]
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting I was one of you till today????
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate, I do share almost the same timelines with you, may I know your nationality? are you Kuwaiti?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kuwind

Yeah you can see the grant but agent will get emails 






fernandezjairus said:


> Did you get the grant letters on your imported immi account?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> My journey to the grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Signed the contract with agent feb 2015 (ofcourse wouldn't have had i known about the forum)
> 
> CPA gave 2 papers to complete.. Completed in May 2015
> PTE 6 Jun 2015.. 77 overall..
> Skill assessment 13 July required to do one more subject..( wanted to give up .. Was tired after 3 exams) anyhow went ahead did it
> 
> Positive skill assessment 27 Aug 2015
> EOI 27 August 2015 ( the day I searched n found this forum n have never looked back)
> With 70 points my agent was sure I get in the next round then what Dibp decided to do with accountants
> 
> Finally invitation 6 nov 2015( was going to lose 5 points on age in November.. Alhumdullilah got it before that)
> 
> VISA lodge 24 nov 2015
> 
> Co contact 7 December 2015 additional employment proofs
> 
> 7 Jan with the help of forum members imported my account.
> 
> 12 Jan 2016 verification call to employer
> 
> GRANT 17 feb 2016 ( one year from the Start of process ?)
> 
> IED 11 nov 2016
> 
> [ By the way agent yet to msg or forward the mail.. But wanted to inform all the helpful people of the forum first. ]
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting I was one of you till today????
Click to expand...


----------



## vikaschandra

3br4h!m said:


> *woot! woot!
> 
> Its a GRANT!*
> 
> After many sleepless nights, we're lucky to receive the GRANT in 105 days! This forum has been immensely helpful, especially its members KeeDa, andrey, and others. Thanks everyone! See you in Australia.
> 
> 13 Apr 2015 - PTE-A results (L-85, R-86, S-81, W-85)
> 01 Oct 2015 - ACS positive result (261312)
> 01 Oct 2015 - EOI 190 - Victoria SS (65 pts)
> 30 Oct 2015 - Invite received
> 04 Nov 2015 - Application submitted
> 27 Nov 2015 - CO requested PCC & Medical
> 11 Dec 2015 - PCC
> 12 Dec 2015 - Medical
> 12 Dec 2015 - Information Provided
> 02 Feb 2016 - CO requested USA PCC
> 02 Feb 2016 - Emailed Explaination
> 08 Feb 2016 - Submitted Explaination in ImmiAccount ("Information Provided")
> 
> 17 Feb 2016 - GRANT!



Congratulation


----------



## smashinarun

Hey Guys 
First of all congratulations to everyone who got the Grant till today.
Second for all the guys who are eagerly waiting, i would say that hope everyone will get their Grant email soon in their inbox.:fingerscrossed: 

I am new to this forum. so can you guys please tell me that whats going on and how can we track the processing?? 

And a quick question if anyone can guess.
I have lodged my file with no work experience just 
Age 30
Education 15
PTE 10
Professional year. 5
Australian study points 5
pcc done
medical done
form 80 done. 
Total 65 points.

So guys as per your expertise. when can i expect the positive reply by the second CO (as first CO requested PCC and Form 80. on 21st jan 2016 and submitted the requested Docs on 12 February 2016.)

I will be thankful for your response. 
Peace.


----------



## Ktoda

smashinarun said:


> Hey Guys
> First of all congratulations to everyone who got the Grant till today.
> Second for all the guys who are eagerly waiting, i would say that hope everyone will get their Grant email soon in their inbox.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> I am new to this forum. so can you guys please tell me that whats going on and how can we track the processing??
> 
> And a quick question if anyone can guess.
> I have lodged my file with no work experience just
> Age 30
> Education 15
> PTE 10
> Professional year. 5
> Australian study points 5
> pcc done
> medical done
> form 80 done.
> Total 65 points.
> 
> So guys as per your expertise. when can i expect the positive reply by the second CO (as first CO requested PCC and Form 80. on 21st jan 2016 and submitted the requested Docs on 12 February 2016.)
> 
> I will be thankful for your response.
> Peace.


As you are not claiming any points for work experience, you may hear from CO with 2 weeks period of time. However, if you observe in the first CO, he would have gave you 28 days of time to upload form 80, PCC. So you can also expect CO allocation after 28 days

All the best mate


----------



## sameerb

Kuwind said:


> My journey to the grant )
> 
> Signed the contract with agent feb 2015 (ofcourse wouldn't have had i known about the forum)
> 
> CPA gave 2 papers to complete.. Completed in May 2015
> PTE 6 Jun 2015.. 77 overall..
> Skill assessment 13 July required to do one more subject..( wanted to give up .. Was tired after 3 exams) anyhow went ahead did it
> 
> Positive skill assessment 27 Aug 2015
> EOI 27 August 2015 ( the day I searched n found this forum n have never looked back)
> With 70 points my agent was sure I get in the next round then what Dibp decided to do with accountants
> 
> Finally invitation 6 nov 2015( was going to lose 5 points on age in November.. Alhumdullilah got it before that)
> 
> VISA lodge 24 nov 2015
> 
> Co contact 7 December 2015 additional employment proofs
> 
> 7 Jan with the help of forum members imported my account.
> 
> 12 Jan 2016 verification call to employer
> 
> GRANT 17 feb 2016 ( one year from the Start of process ?)
> 
> IED 11 nov 2016
> 
> [ By the way agent yet to msg or forward the mail.. But wanted to inform all the helpful people of the forum first. ]
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting I was one of you till today????


Congratulations bro! :thumb:


----------



## ragas

Hi ,

Need a clarification , I got my second Co contact on 11 Feb requesting for 'Form-815' for my husband. On same day i sent to my agent and got confirmation form them that they uploaded. But when i imported my application yesterday and saw the status , its still in information required only and also document is not uploaded . when i checked with my agent back, he said they sent thru mail and its not issue and no need to update and 'submit' in immi account .. any seniors comment on this ? Will CO satisfied with the mail and immitatus won't effect for next CO assignment ? 

Thanks,
Raga


----------



## sameerb

ragas said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Need a clarification , I got my second Co contact on 11 Feb requesting for 'Form-815' for my husband. On same day i sent to my agent and got confirmation form them that they uploaded. But when i imported my application yesterday and saw the status , its still in information required only and also document is not uploaded . when i checked with my agent back, he said they sent thru mail and its not issue and no need to update and 'submit' in immi account .. any seniors comment on this ? Will CO satisfied with the mail and immitatus won't effect for next CO assignment ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Raga


I would disagree with your agent. They have given an online platform to carry out all tasks, I believe that even CO might also have contacted through Immi account or email id registered with your immi account. I am not aware of any procedure of mailing on postal address.


----------



## Umas

sameerberlas said:


> I would disagree with your agent. They have given an online platform to carry out all tasks, I am not aware of any procedure of mailing on postal address.


Even I disagree with your agent . please ask agent to upload the doc and click request complete button ..

In fact mailing the doc is optional


----------



## rahulnair

3br4h!m said:


> *woot! woot!
> 
> Its a GRANT!*
> 
> After many sleepless nights, we're lucky to receive the GRANT in 105 days! This forum has been immensely helpful, especially its members KeeDa, andrey, and others. Thanks everyone! See you in Australia.
> 
> 13 Apr 2015 - PTE-A results (L-85, R-86, S-81, W-85)
> 01 Oct 2015 - ACS positive result (261312)
> 01 Oct 2015 - EOI 190 - Victoria SS (65 pts)
> 30 Oct 2015 - Invite received
> 04 Nov 2015 - Application submitted
> 27 Nov 2015 - CO requested PCC & Medical
> 11 Dec 2015 - PCC
> 12 Dec 2015 - Medical
> 12 Dec 2015 - Information Provided
> 02 Feb 2016 - CO requested USA PCC
> 02 Feb 2016 - Emailed Explaination
> 08 Feb 2016 - Submitted Explaination in ImmiAccount ("Information Provided")
> 
> 17 Feb 2016 - GRANT!




Congratulations and all the best! All the worrying was after all for nothing


----------



## firsttimer

Hello All,

For the past two days i am plagued with this query. In my form80, i have not given any IED dates as both of us were not sure about the dates. Does this cause any delay in the processing? the last CO contact I had was on 19th Jan for Form815 and I had uploaded it on Jan21st. Background verification was also complete from my current company. Can IED date being initial in Form80 cause any delays?

Any help is appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

firsttimer said:


> Hello All,
> 
> For the past two days i am plagued with this query. In my form80, i have not given any IED dates as both of us were not sure about the dates. Does this cause any delay in the processing? the last CO contact I had was on 19th Jan for Form815 and I had uploaded it on Jan21st. Background verification was also complete from my current company. Can IED date being initial in Form80 cause any delays?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> Thanks!


hi,

why they asked u for form 815 ... u can reply me in personal message aswel
thanks


----------



## jumboboss

It's been 31 days passed after employment verification, and 92 days after application lodged, when will they give me my golden email..... man... i am getting sick of waiting day by day..... plz tell me someone, how much more should i wait for the result.


===========================================================
VISA -189 || 261313 || 65 Pt || ACS 15-06-2015 || EOI raised 12-08-2015 || Invite 09-09-2015 || VISA Lodge 17-11-2015 || CO Contact 04-12-2015 (Docs Requested) || GSM Brisbane 
|| Medical 14-12-2015 || CO request complete 17-12-2015 || Employment Verification 15-01-2016 || VISA GRANT - ??/??/2016


----------



## ragas

sameerberlas said:


> I would disagree with your agent. They have given an online platform to carry out all tasks, I believe that even CO might also have contacted through Immi account or email id registered with your immi account. I am not aware of any procedure of mailing on postal address.



Thanks a lot.. i will call my agent and will ask him to upload and update in immiaccount


----------



## ragas

Umas said:


> Even I disagree with your agent . please ask agent to upload the doc and click request complete button ..
> 
> In fact mailing the doc is optional



Thanks Umas , will do as suggessted


----------



## vikaschandra

3br4h!m said:


> - Employment Reference Letter that states my Location as India. It was already frontloaded to ImmiAccount but might have somehow missed it.
> - USA Company Incorporation Certificate that showed my Indian Address.
> - Old and Current Passport copies, all pages.




Congratulations Ebrahim beat wishes for future


----------



## firsttimer

Faraz Ahmad said:


> hi,
> 
> why they asked u for form 815 ... u can reply me in personal message aswel
> thanks


We were asked to do sputum analysis . though the result was negative , we still need to meet the Australian embassy doctor once we reach there for confirmation . Form 815 is basically signed that we will meet the doctors


----------



## Heywb

jumboboss said:


> It's been 31 days passed after employment verification, and 92 days after application lodged, when will they give me my golden email..... man... i am getting sick of waiting day by day..... plz tell me someone, how much more should i wait for the result.
> 
> 
> ===========================================================
> VISA -189 || 261313 || 65 Pt || ACS 15-06-2015 || EOI raised 12-08-2015 || Invite 09-09-2015 || VISA Lodge 17-11-2015 || CO Contact 04-12-2015 (Docs Requested) || GSM Brisbane
> || Medical 14-12-2015 || CO request complete 17-12-2015 || Employment Verification 15-01-2016 || VISA GRANT - ??/??/2016


Hi Jumboboss,

I think for pakistani applicants there are some additional checks thats why there are some delays. I am still waiting for more than 110 days now. Called them several times but they always told me to wait your case is still in routine checks


----------



## Majician

jumboboss said:


> It's been 31 days passed after employment verification, and 92 days after application lodged, when will they give me my golden email..... man... i am getting sick of waiting day by day..... plz tell me someone, how much more should i wait for the result.
> 
> 
> ===========================================================
> VISA -189 || 261313 || 65 Pt || ACS 15-06-2015 || EOI raised 12-08-2015 || Invite 09-09-2015 || VISA Lodge 17-11-2015 || CO Contact 04-12-2015 (Docs Requested) || GSM Brisbane
> || Medical 14-12-2015 || CO request complete 17-12-2015 || Employment Verification 15-01-2016 || VISA GRANT - ??/??/2016


If you notice, I have almost same timeline as yours, and yes I also believe we are being victims of external security checks, anyways they have all the right to be concerned, just be patient and things will be fine eventually !!!


----------



## Majician

Heywb said:


> Hi Jumboboss,
> 
> I think for pakistani applicants there are some additional checks thats why there are some delays. I am still waiting for more than 110 days now. Called them several times but they always told me to wait your case is still in routine checks


Have they blatantly informed you that you case is going through routine checks??


----------



## Heywb

Majician said:


> Have they blatantly informed you that you case is going through routine checks??


yes they told me that your case is still in assesment and if there will be any more info required CO will contact you. i asked but it is more than 100 days now . and they replied your application is in routine checks cant give any timeline on that


----------



## aussieby2016

firsttimer said:


> We were asked to do sputum analysis . though the result was negative , we still need to meet the Australian embassy doctor once we reach there for confirmation . Form 815 is basically signed that we will meet the doctors


hii....i m also on the same boat.....can u please elaborate as in hw much time it took and frm where did u undergo ur re-medicals.....i m a bit worried as it unnecessarily is delaying my grant...... thanx in advance......


----------



## manreetvirk

waiting badly...


----------



## Majician

Heywb said:


> yes they told me that your case is still in assesment and if there will be any more info required CO will contact you. i asked but it is more than 100 days now . and they replied your application is in routine checks cant give any timeline on that


Well I did not knew they actually tell applicants about it, I also called them and same response, I will not call then now but just wait


----------



## Majician

Let the count down begin, lets see who gets lucky today ;-)


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Who are the lucky people today ?


----------



## giridharanb

manreetvirk said:


> waiting badly...


Don't stress mate. Look at my timelines and we are all there together.


----------



## prasannakp84

*It's a grant!!*

Finally it's my turn to inform the good news. My wife & I for the GRANT!! Thanks to all the wonderful members of this forum who helped me in all the stages of visa application. (and saved the money that I would have had to pay to the consultants  ).

PS: I have updated my details on IMMI tracker.


----------



## bansalch

prasannakp84 said:


> Finally it's my turn to inform the good news. My wife & I for the GRANT!! Thanks to all the wonderful members of this forum who helped me in all the stages of visa application. (and saved the money that I would have had to pay to the consultants  )


Congrats! When did the CO contact you for additional info?


----------



## bansalch

Guys... just tried logging into my IMMI account and tried viewing the application. So I am able to login, but when I select the action of "view my application" it says service temporarily unavailable. Could this be the beginning of the good news? Is anyone else facing same issue?


----------



## prasannakp84

bansalch said:


> Congrats! When did the CO contact you for additional info?


All the details are in my signature. CO had contacted on 14-Dec


----------



## bansalch

prasannakp84 said:


> All the details are in my signature. CO has contacted on 14-Dec


Ahh! I thought the 14 Dec date was somehow you were communicated that your case was being looked into.


----------



## bansalch

bansalch said:


> Guys... just tried logging into my IMMI account and tried viewing the application. So I am able to login, but when I select the action of "view my application" it says service temporarily unavailable. Could this be the beginning of the good news? Is anyone else facing same issue?


IGNORE :hurt: It was a true technical glitch!


----------



## ramapithecus

prasannakp84 said:


> All the details are in my signature. CO had contacted on 14-Dec


Great to see this! Congrats Prasanna. Were you asked for forms 80 and 1221 on Dec 14th?


----------



## giridharanb

No grants for 26111X series. Not seen one for quite some time now.


----------



## bansalch

giridharanb said:


> No grants for 26111X series. Not seen one for quite some time now.


True... Looks they have forgotten us


----------



## giridharanb

By the way, how are people able to reach GSM Adelaide over phone? I'm not able to find any number to call them on.


----------



## bansalch

giridharanb said:


> by the way, how are people able to reach gsm adelaide over phone? I'm not able to find any number to call them on.


1800 720 656


----------



## wolfskin

prasannakp84 said:


> Finally it's my turn to inform the good news. My wife & I for the GRANT!! Thanks to all the wonderful members of this forum who helped me in all the stages of visa application. (and saved the money that I would have had to pay to the consultants  ).
> 
> PS: I have updated my details on IMMI tracker.


Enjoy the awesomeness. Congrats


----------



## NGK

Could somebody Post or PM me the DIBP number to call from outside australia ? Its been 4 months now since application and 2.5 months since CO contact. I can no longer control myself from calling them. :sad:.


----------



## NGK

prasannakp84 said:


> Finally it's my turn to inform the good news. My wife & I for the GRANT!! Thanks to all the wonderful members of this forum who helped me in all the stages of visa application. (and saved the money that I would have had to pay to the consultants  ).
> 
> PS: I have updated my details on IMMI tracker.



Congratulations !!!! All the best !!!.


----------



## rahulnair

prasannakp84 said:


> Finally it's my turn to inform the good news. My wife & I for the GRANT!! Thanks to all the wonderful members of this forum who helped me in all the stages of visa application. (and saved the money that I would have had to pay to the consultants  ).
> 
> PS: I have updated my details on IMMI tracker.




Congrats and all the best!


----------



## Umas

Heywb said:


> yes they told me that your case is still in assesment and if there will be any more info required CO will contact you. i asked but it is more than 100 days now . and they replied your application is in routine checks cant give any timeline on that


Does routine checks always means external check? I feel that is the general term they use


----------



## bansalch

An email in response to my status query, "your application is progressing and we will inform you if any further information is needed." #@#$&&[email protected]@****

and the signature says team 10... I am guessing GSM Brisbane


----------



## bansalch

ngk said:


> could somebody post or pm me the dibp number to call from outside australia ? Its been 4 months now since application and 2.5 months since co contact. I can no longer control myself from calling them. :sad:.


07 3136 7000


----------



## NGK

bansalch said:


> 07 3136 7000




Thanks mate. appreciated.


----------



## prasannakp84

ramapithecus said:


> Great to see this! Congrats Prasanna. Were you asked for forms 80 and 1221 on Dec 14th?


Thanks. I had already frontloaded those docs.


----------



## vikaschandra

bansalch said:


> True... Looks they have forgotten us


Hoping the grants for 2611xx come like flash flood. Their have been couple of guys who have got their grants (karthikr, rammezs)


----------



## firsttimer

aussieby2016 said:


> hii....i m also on the same boat.....can u please elaborate as in hw much time it took and frm where did u undergo ur re-medicals.....i m a bit worried as it unnecessarily is delaying my grant...... thanx in advance......


Hi aussieby2016 , 
As the embassy decides that you need to do further tests , they inform the original hospital in which you did your first round of medicals . the hospital will guide you through the process . it takes 8 weeks for the culture to grow , so yes it delayed processing by two months


----------



## bansalch

So close! The FBI decided to skip middle name for my wife's certificate. Now the DIBP has come back asking for that to be updated or provide a FBI check in the name containing the middle name! Any suggestions folks!


----------



## Suganya Narayanan

Hey guys I have been a silent spectator of this forum and it has helped to track my application...I'm very happy to say I've got my GRANT today..below are my timelines:
Launched visa : 04/12/2016
Co allocation: 15/12/2016 asked for husbands pcc
Request complete : 17/12/2016
Grant : 18/02/2016
P.S: I dint submit my form 80 and 1221 and claimed no points for employment..
Visa was granted by GSM Adelaide


----------



## vikaschandra

Suganya Narayanan said:


> Hey guys I have been a silent spectator of this forum and it has helped to track my application...I'm very happy to say I've got my GRANT today..below are my timelines:
> Launched visa : 04/12/2016
> Co allocation: 15/12/2016 asked for husbands pcc
> Request complete : 17/12/2016
> Grant : 18/02/2016
> P.S: I dint submit my form 80 and 1221 and claimed no points for employment..
> Visa was granted by GSM Adelaide


Congratulations Suganya.


----------



## sandipgp

Suganya Narayanan said:


> Hey guys I have been a silent spectator of this forum and it has helped to track my application...I'm very happy to say I've got my GRANT today..below are my timelines:
> Launched visa : 04/12/2016
> Co allocation: 15/12/2016 asked for husbands pcc
> Request complete : 17/12/2016
> Grant : 18/02/2016
> P.S: I dint submit my form 80 and 1221 and claimed no points for employment..
> Visa was granted by GSM Adelaide


Congratulations.


----------



## doubletrouble

Suganya Narayanan said:


> Hey guys I have been a silent spectator of this forum and it has helped to track my application...I'm very happy to say I've got my GRANT today..below are my timelines:
> Launched visa : 04/12/2016
> Co allocation: 15/12/2016 asked for husbands pcc
> Request complete : 17/12/2016
> Grant : 18/02/2016
> P.S: I dint submit my form 80 and 1221 and claimed no points for employment..
> Visa was granted by GSM Adelaide


Congratulations !!!


----------



## Tatsie1379

Hi Experts, can I ask your help on this?

*Non-migrating dependent family members*
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

If I put NO, does that mean that in future I cannot apply for visa for i.e. parents?


----------



## cozmopravesh

Suganya Narayanan said:


> Hey guys I have been a silent spectator of this forum and it has helped to track my application...I'm very happy to say I've got my GRANT today..below are my timelines:
> Launched visa : 04/12/2016
> Co allocation: 15/12/2016 asked for husbands pcc
> Request complete : 17/12/2016
> Grant : 18/02/2016
> P.S: I dint submit my form 80 and 1221 and claimed no points for employment..
> Visa was granted by GSM Adelaide



WOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

Hey Many many congrats dear..... Very happy for you.

Watsapp not working


----------



## NGK

Suganya Narayanan said:


> Hey guys I have been a silent spectator of this forum and it has helped to track my application...I'm very happy to say I've got my GRANT today..below are my timelines:
> Launched visa : 04/12/2016
> Co allocation: 15/12/2016 asked for husbands pcc
> Request complete : 17/12/2016
> Grant : 18/02/2016
> P.S: I dint submit my form 80 and 1221 and claimed no points for employment..
> Visa was granted by GSM Adelaide



Congrats !!! have a blast. Was it 189 or 190 ? Also could you let us know your ANZCO code ?


----------



## Evan82

Tatsie1379 said:


> Hi Experts, can I ask your help on this?
> 
> *Non-migrating dependent family members*
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> 
> If I put NO, does that mean that in future I cannot apply for visa for i.e. parents?


Simple answer: No. Doesn't mean that. But if you put yes, you have to provide medicals and PCCs for those dependents (as mentioned once in this forum)


----------



## Evan82

Any forum admins around???


----------



## NGK

Evan82 said:


> Any forum admins around???


 I have reported the above posts as spams already mate.


----------



## Evan82

NGK said:


> I have reported the above posts as spams already mate.


cool...


----------



## gaus

prasannakp84 said:


> Finally it's my turn to inform the good news. My wife & I for the GRANT!! Thanks to all the wonderful members of this forum who helped me in all the stages of visa application. (and saved the money that I would have had to pay to the consultants  ).
> 
> PS: I have updated my details on IMMI tracker.


Congratulations!!! Have a blast!


----------



## gaus

Suganya Narayanan said:


> Hey guys I have been a silent spectator of this forum and it has helped to track my application...I'm very happy to say I've got my GRANT today..below are my timelines:
> Launched visa : 04/12/2016
> Co allocation: 15/12/2016 asked for husbands pcc
> Request complete : 17/12/2016
> Grant : 18/02/2016
> P.S: I dint submit my form 80 and 1221 and claimed no points for employment..
> Visa was granted by GSM Adelaide


Congratulations!!!


----------



## NGK

Guys , i would like to share my experience with respect to my call to DIBP today.

Surprisingly i didnt wait for long on the queue and was almost connected instantaneously; Thankfully a very polite representative answered my call and acknowledged the delay right away  . She then asked for my reference number which i gave. she looked at the status of my application and said that 'routine checks' were being performed ( the default answer ). However, she was very kind and honest and said jovially 'my application was not lost in space'  and was being actively looked into ( although it may not seem that way ). She also acknowledged that the security processes have tightened and is the main reason for the increase in time taken to assess applications and that i will hear from someone soon enough. She even mentioned that DIBP are looking to have delayed applications 'get rid off' as soon as possible.


I wanted to share this to put at ease many hearts around here, which i am sure just like me are beating at dangerous levels  .

applied on 23rd oct 2015, CO contact on nov 15th 2015 and rc on Dec 9 2015.

Cheers !!!.


----------



## Evan82

NGK said:


> Guys , i would like to share my experience with respect to my call to DIBP today.
> 
> Surprisingly i didnt wait for long on the queue and was almost connected instantaneously; Thankfully a very polite representative answered my call and acknowledged the delay right away  . She then asked for my reference number which i gave. she looked at the status of my application and said that 'routine checks' were being performed ( the default answer ). However, she was very kind and honest and said jovially 'my application was not lost in space'  and was being actively looked into ( although it may not seem that way ). She also acknowledged that the security processes have tightened and is the main reason for the increase in time taken to assess applications and that i will hear from someone soon enough. She even mentioned that DIBP are looking to have delayed applications 'get rid off' as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> I wanted to share this to put at ease many hearts around here, which i am sure just like me are beating at dangerous levels  .
> 
> applied on 23rd oct 2015, CO contact on nov 15th 2015 and rc on Dec 9 2015.
> 
> Cheers !!!.


Agreed. I also got to know from an unofficial source that security measures have tightened and that was one of the reasons COs asking for PCCs for countries visited for even 1-2 weeks.


----------



## shuchi

*Got the Grant today*

Hi,

Have been following the forum. Would like to inform that we(me, my husband and 2 kids) got the grant today morning 6:30am IST.


Launched visa : 03/12/2015
Co allocation: 11/12/2015 asked for pcc and medicals
Request complete : 22/12/2015
Grant : 18/02/2016
P.S: Submitted everything including form80 during visa lodgement
Visa was granted by GSM Adelaide


----------



## vikaschandra

NGK said:


> Guys , i would like to share my experience with respect to my call to DIBP today.
> 
> Surprisingly i didnt wait for long on the queue and was almost connected instantaneously; Thankfully a very polite representative answered my call and acknowledged the delay right away  . She then asked for my reference number which i gave. she looked at the status of my application and said that 'routine checks' were being performed ( the default answer ). However, she was very kind and honest and said jovially 'my application was not lost in space'  and was being actively looked into ( although it may not seem that way ). She also acknowledged that the security processes have tightened and is the main reason for the increase in time taken to assess applications and that i will hear from someone soon enough. She even mentioned that DIBP are looking to have delayed applications 'get rid off' as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> I wanted to share this to put at ease many hearts around here, which i am sure just like me are beating at dangerous levels  .
> 
> applied on 23rd oct 2015, CO contact on nov 15th 2015 and rc on Dec 9 2015.
> 
> Cheers !!!.


Sounds good NGK. Thanks for sharing the information. Best wishes may you get your grant soon


----------



## vikaschandra

Guys have you noticed that many of silent forum readers are reporting to have received the Grants. Maybe i should become silent as well.


----------



## Umas

NGK said:


> Guys , i would like to share my experience with respect to my call to DIBP today.
> 
> Surprisingly i didnt wait for long on the queue and was almost connected instantaneously; Thankfully a very polite representative answered my call and acknowledged the delay right away  . She then asked for my reference number which i gave. she looked at the status of my application and said that 'routine checks' were being performed ( the default answer ). However, she was very kind and honest and said jovially 'my application was not lost in space'  and was being actively looked into ( although it may not seem that way ). She also acknowledged that the security processes have tightened and is the main reason for the increase in time taken to assess applications and that i will hear from someone soon enough. She even mentioned that DIBP are looking to have delayed applications 'get rid off' as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> I wanted to share this to put at ease many hearts around here, which i am sure just like me are beating at dangerous levels  .
> 
> applied on 23rd oct 2015, CO contact on nov 15th 2015 and rc on Dec 9 2015.
> 
> Cheers !!!.


ok .. after speaking to the operator are you feeling that you application is going through external check? 

DIBP needs to elaborate 'routine check' ... because, it leads lots of speculations.


----------



## Evan82

shuchi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have been following the forum. Would like to inform that we(me, my husband and 2 kids) got the grant today morning 6:30am IST.
> 
> 
> Launched visa : 03/12/2015
> Co allocation: 11/12/2015 asked for pcc and medicals
> Request complete : 22/12/2015
> Grant : 18/02/2016
> P.S: Submitted everything including form80 during visa lodgement
> Visa was granted by GSM Adelaide


Congratulations... Wish you best of luck for your future plans...
So it seems that Adelaide is processing applicants with CO contacts/request complete on mid December now.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

vikaschandra said:


> Guys have you noticed that many of silent forum readers are reporting to have received the Grants. Maybe i should become silent as well.



I was about to say the same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umas

Evan82 said:


> Agreed. I also got to know from an unofficial source that security measures have tightened and that was one of the reasons COs asking for PCCs for countries visited for even 1-2 weeks.


May be after 2014 Sydney hostage crisis ....


----------



## Evan82

Umas said:


> May be after 2014 Sydney hostage crisis ....


Yes perhaps, I'm afraid.


----------



## giridharanb

NGK said:


> Guys , i would like to share my experience with respect to my call to DIBP today.
> 
> Surprisingly i didnt wait for long on the queue and was almost connected instantaneously; Thankfully a very polite representative answered my call and acknowledged the delay right away  . She then asked for my reference number which i gave. she looked at the status of my application and said that 'routine checks' were being performed ( the default answer ). However, she was very kind and honest and said jovially 'my application was not lost in space'  and was being actively looked into ( although it may not seem that way ). She also acknowledged that the security processes have tightened and is the main reason for the increase in time taken to assess applications and that i will hear from someone soon enough. She even mentioned that DIBP are looking to have delayed applications 'get rid off' as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> I wanted to share this to put at ease many hearts around here, which i am sure just like me are beating at dangerous levels  .
> 
> applied on 23rd oct 2015, CO contact on nov 15th 2015 and rc on Dec 9 2015.
> 
> Cheers !!!.


Super. I won't call because you have done it for me. Thanks mate. While there is no grant yet, for some reason, it makes me feel better about the whole thing.


----------



## JAN84

prasannakp84 said:


> Finally it's my turn to inform the good news. My wife & I for the GRANT!! Thanks to all the wonderful members of this forum who helped me in all the stages of visa application. (and saved the money that I would have had to pay to the consultants  ).
> 
> PS: I have updated my details on IMMI tracker.


wow gr8. Congrats


----------



## rahulnair

Congrats and all the very best for everyone who received their grants today!


----------



## NGK

Umas said:


> ok .. after speaking to the operator are you feeling that you application is going through external check?
> 
> DIBP needs to elaborate 'routine check' ... because, it leads lots of speculations.



Honestly, i didnt ask her what kind of routine checks which i presume would be inappropriate. Also i am pretty sure they are not going to elaborate as well if i ask them. My suggestion is, since we do not have much control over it, to be positive.


----------



## Evan82

NGK said:


> Honestly, i didnt ask her what kind of routine checks which i presume would be inappropriate. Also i am pretty sure they are not going to elaborate as well if i ask them. My suggestion is, since we do not have much control over it, to be positive.


to add, my belief is that the operator would have told you specifically that you were under external security assessment if that was indeed the case... So all the reason to be positive.


----------



## indergreat

*


Evan82 said:



Congratulations... Wish you best of luck for your future plans...
So it seems that Adelaide is processing applicants with CO contacts/request complete on mid December now.

Click to expand...

yep seems like that and they've put the applications of prior December candidates in some cold box .... now no one knows when the ice around this box will melt ... coz seems no one likes to put their hands in ice without any urgency and sure they are lacking people with some sort of flame thrower that can help melt the ice ... may be they should buy one on let's say EBAY .... and here on the other hand the prior December guys are having meltdown without even sunshine ..... hehehehhehehehhe *


----------



## Gundi

Is there a case of grant received from GSM Brisbane for 189 - 261312?


----------



## NGK

Evan82 said:


> Agreed. I also got to know from an unofficial source that security measures have tightened and that was one of the reasons COs asking for PCCs for countries visited for even 1-2 weeks.



It might be related to the case. I have not been asked for other pcc's ( atleast so far :fingerscrossed: ) . request for me was for form 80, medicals and passport bio page ( Already uploaded my indian pcc while applying ). I have also been told that applications where form 80 are requested ( usually for people who have been working\living outside their home country for a substantial amount of time ) it does take time.


----------



## indergreat

shuchi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have been following the forum. Would like to inform that we(me, my husband and 2 kids) got the grant today morning 6:30am IST.
> 
> 
> Launched visa : 03/12/2015
> Co allocation: 11/12/2015 asked for pcc and medicals
> Request complete : 22/12/2015
> Grant : 18/02/2016
> P.S: Submitted everything including form80 during visa lodgement
> Visa was granted by GSM Adelaide





prasannakp84 said:


> Finally it's my turn to inform the good news. My wife & I for the GRANT!! Thanks to all the wonderful members of this forum who helped me in all the stages of visa application. (and saved the money that I would have had to pay to the consultants  ).
> 
> PS: I have updated my details on IMMI tracker.





Suganya Narayanan said:


> Hey guys I have been a silent spectator of this forum and it has helped to track my application...I'm very happy to say I've got my GRANT today..below are my timelines:
> Launched visa : 04/12/2016
> Co allocation: 15/12/2016 asked for husbands pcc
> Request complete : 17/12/2016
> Grant : 18/02/2016
> P.S: I dint submit my form 80 and 1221 and claimed no points for employment..
> Visa was granted by GSM Adelaide


Congratulation guys .... enjoy the day and start packing .... best of luck for future ...


----------



## Evan82

indergreat said:


> *
> 
> yep seems like that and they've put the applications of prior December candidates in some cold box .... now no one knows when the ice around this box will melt ... coz seems no one likes to put their hands in ice without any urgency and sure they are lacking people with some sort of flame thrower that can help melt the ice ... may be they should buy one on let's say EBAY .... and here on the other hand the prior December guys are having meltdown without even sunshine ..... hehehehhehehehhe *


Indeed yes. The number of November "last CO contact"s are really worrying under the current trend of grants. Not to forget that there are/were significant number of January, early February direct grants despite the applications in the cold box.


----------



## NGK

giridharanb said:


> Super. I won't call because you have done it for me. Thanks mate. While there is no grant yet, for some reason, it makes me feel better about the whole thing.


me too  . Its probably because i was assured that my application was not 'lost in space'.


----------



## Umas

Evan82 said:


> to add, my belief is that the operator would have told you specifically that you were under external security assessment if that was indeed the case... So all the reason to be positive.


do they really disclose? .. if the applicant goes through external check? I haven't heard such cases...


----------



## Tatsie1379

Evan82 said:


> Simple answer: No. Doesn't mean that. But if you put yes, you have to provide medicals and PCCs for those dependents (as mentioned once in this forum)


Thank you for the reply Evan82


----------



## Evan82

Umas said:


> do they really disclose? .. if the applicant goes through external check? I haven't heard such cases...


Yes they would, if you inquire in to the delay. One of my friends who applied back in 2012 was informed that his application has been directed to undergo "external security checks" (applicant selected at random). He got his VISA early 2015. And.......... guess what, before applying for 189 in 2012, he has been in Australia for 5 years.


----------



## jumboboss

One and half hour is remaining for today's grants.... and all are still awaiting except the three who got their results.


================================================== =========
VISA -189 || 261313 || 65 Pt || ACS 15-06-2015 || EOI raised 12-08-2015 || Invite 09-09-2015 || VISA Lodge 17-11-2015 || CO Contact 04-12-2015 (Docs Requested) || GSM Brisbane 
|| Medical 14-12-2015 || CO request complete 17-12-2015 || Employment Verification 15-01-2016 || VISA GRANT - ??/??/2016


----------



## Umas

Evan82 said:


> Yes they would, if you inquire in to the delay. One of my friends who applied back in 2012 was informed that his application has been directed to undergo "external security checks" (applicant selected at random). He got his VISA early 2015. And.......... guess what, before applying for 189 in 2012, he has been in Australia for 5 years.


god .. He waited for 1.5 to 2 years for the visa ... can't even imagine that ...


----------



## diogosgp

Today is the day. Finally after 5 years in this battle I got my PR.

75 days after CO contact

Good luck to all.


----------



## NGK

diogosgp said:


> Today is the day. Finally after 5 years in this battle I got my PR.
> 
> 75 days after CO contact
> 
> Good luck to all.



Cheers!!!.


----------



## Evan82

Umas said:


> god .. He waited for 1.5 to 2 years for the visa ... can't even imagine that ...


Exactly (more than 2 years), he was ambivalent, completely non-joyous when he received it, after forgetting about it and settling in Switzerland after marriage. unlikely you'd hear such a case even in this forum.


----------



## Evan82

diogosgp said:


> Today is the day. Finally after 5 years in this battle I got my PR.
> 
> 75 days after CO contact
> 
> Good luck to all.


Congrats, Indeed worth the wait... Whatever the reason for the struggle.


----------



## sandipgp

diogosgp said:


> Today is the day. Finally after 5 years in this battle I got my PR.
> 
> 75 days after CO contact
> 
> Good luck to all.


Congratulations. One more down under.


----------



## NGK

Evan82 said:


> Exactly (more than 2 years), he was ambivalent, completely non-joyous when he received it, after forgetting about it and settling in Switzerland after marriage. unlikely you'd hear such a case even in this forum.


I would probably feel the same way, if i had to wait that long !!.


----------



## Evan82

NGK said:


> I would probably feel the same way, if i had to wait that long !!.


yeah, and the fact that he was an onshore applicant, stayed under a valid visa for study and work for 5 years.... that random selection thing haunts me a lot... What is comforting his that his agent told me such a case is never heard of in his 7 years of business..


----------



## jumboboss

diogosgp said:


> Today is the day. Finally after 5 years in this battle I got my PR.
> 
> 75 days after CO contact
> 
> Good luck to all.



Congrats


----------



## kkkish

Hi All,

A big thanks to each and everyone in this forum, I have been a silent observer. Today I received the grant and I wish everyone who is waiting will get their turn shortly.

Please find my timelines below:
05-Dec-2015 : Visa Lodged
18-Dec-2015: CO requested for form80 for me and spouse.
18-Dec-2015: Submitted form-80.
21-Jan-2015: Received a call from Delhi embassy for background and employment verification.
28-Jan-2015: Called DIBP for status, answer: Waiting to be assigned to a CO.
18-Feb-2015: called DIBP for status, answer: They will check with CO on status and email me.
18-Feb-2015: Received grant (2 hours after I gave them call).

Thanks,
Kishk.


----------



## Evan82

kkkish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A big thanks to each and everyone in this forum, I have been a silent observer. Today I received the grant and I wish everyone who is waiting will get their turn shortly.
> 
> Please find my timelines below:
> 05-Dec-2015 : Visa Lodged
> 18-Dec-2015: CO requested for form80 for me and spouse.
> 18-Dec-2015: Submitted form-80.
> 21-Jan-2015: Received a call from Delhi embassy for background and employment verification.
> 28-Jan-2015: Called DIBP for status, answer: Waiting to be assigned to a CO.
> 18-Feb-2015: called DIBP for status, answer: They will check with CO on status and email me.
> 18-Feb-2015: Received grant (2 hours after I gave them call).
> 
> Thanks,
> Kishk.


Many congrats and wish you all the best for the future plans.
4 grants for the day in the forum and all non direct grants... A good day for the members in general...


----------



## aussieby2016

kkkish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A big thanks to each and everyone in this forum, I have been a silent observer. Today I received the grant and I wish everyone who is waiting will get their turn shortly.
> 
> Please find my timelines below:
> 05-Dec-2015 : Visa Lodged
> 18-Dec-2015: CO requested for form80 for me and spouse.
> 18-Dec-2015: Submitted form-80.
> 21-Jan-2015: Received a call from Delhi embassy for background and employment verification.
> 28-Jan-2015: Called DIBP for status, answer: Waiting to be assigned to a CO.
> 18-Feb-2015: called DIBP for status, answer: They will check with CO on status and email me.
> 18-Feb-2015: Received grant (2 hours after I gave them call).
> 
> Thanks,
> Kishk.


Congos...enjoy.....


----------



## gaus

diogosgp said:


> Today is the day. Finally after 5 years in this battle I got my PR.
> 
> 75 days after CO contact
> 
> Good luck to all.


Hearty Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus

kkkish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A big thanks to each and everyone in this forum, I have been a silent observer. Today I received the grant and I wish everyone who is waiting will get their turn shortly.
> 
> Please find my timelines below:
> 05-Dec-2015 : Visa Lodged
> 18-Dec-2015: CO requested for form80 for me and spouse.
> 18-Dec-2015: Submitted form-80.
> 21-Jan-2015: Received a call from Delhi embassy for background and employment verification.
> 28-Jan-2015: Called DIBP for status, answer: Waiting to be assigned to a CO.
> 18-Feb-2015: called DIBP for status, answer: They will check with CO on status and email me.
> 18-Feb-2015: Received grant (2 hours after I gave them call).
> 
> Thanks,
> Kishk.


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats to those who received their grants. 

Please update your details on the tracker)


----------



## yasmeenaaa

kkkish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A big thanks to each and everyone in this forum, I have been a silent observer. Today I received the grant and I wish everyone who is waiting will get their turn shortly.
> 
> Please find my timelines below:
> 05-Dec-2015 : Visa Lodged
> 18-Dec-2015: CO requested for form80 for me and spouse.
> 18-Dec-2015: Submitted form-80.
> 21-Jan-2015: Received a call from Delhi embassy for background and employment verification.
> 28-Jan-2015: Called DIBP for status, answer: Waiting to be assigned to a CO.
> 18-Feb-2015: called DIBP for status, answer: They will check with CO on status and email me.
> 18-Feb-2015: Received grant (2 hours after I gave them call).
> 
> Thanks,
> Kishk.


congratulationssss

was it 189 or 190?


----------



## jumboboss

#Heywb , #Majician

Any good news today from your end???


----------



## manreetvirk

kkkish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A big thanks to each and everyone in this forum, I have been a silent observer. Today I received the grant and I wish everyone who is waiting will get their turn shortly.
> 
> Please find my timelines below:
> 05-Dec-2015 : Visa Lodged
> 18-Dec-2015: CO requested for form80 for me and spouse.
> 18-Dec-2015: Submitted form-80.
> 21-Jan-2015: Received a call from Delhi embassy for background and employment verification.
> 28-Jan-2015: Called DIBP for status, answer: Waiting to be assigned to a CO.
> 18-Feb-2015: called DIBP for status, answer: They will check with CO on status and email me.
> 18-Feb-2015: Received grant (2 hours after I gave them call).
> 
> Thanks,
> Kishk.


on which number you called and what you asked because when I called on 0061731367000...they said they do not tell status over phone. Please help..


----------



## Ktoda

kkkish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A big thanks to each and everyone in this forum, I have been a silent observer. Today I received the grant and I wish everyone who is waiting will get their turn shortly.
> 
> Please find my timelines below:
> 05-Dec-2015 : Visa Lodged
> 18-Dec-2015: CO requested for form80 for me and spouse.
> 18-Dec-2015: Submitted form-80.
> 21-Jan-2015: Received a call from Delhi embassy for background and employment verification.
> 28-Jan-2015: Called DIBP for status, answer: Waiting to be assigned to a CO.
> 18-Feb-2015: called DIBP for status, answer: They will check with CO on status and email me.
> 18-Feb-2015: Received grant (2 hours after I gave them call).
> 
> Thanks,
> Kishk.


Congratulations Kishk. All the best for your next steps


----------



## krishna.csr

kkkish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A big thanks to each and everyone in this forum, I have been a silent observer. Today I received the grant and I wish everyone who is waiting will get their turn shortly.
> 
> Please find my timelines below:
> 05-Dec-2015 : Visa Lodged
> 18-Dec-2015: CO requested for form80 for me and spouse.
> 18-Dec-2015: Submitted form-80.
> 21-Jan-2015: Received a call from Delhi embassy for background and employment verification.
> 28-Jan-2015: Called DIBP for status, answer: Waiting to be assigned to a CO.
> 18-Feb-2015: called DIBP for status, answer: They will check with CO on status and email me.
> 18-Feb-2015: Received grant (2 hours after I gave them call).
> 
> Thanks,
> Kishk.


Congratulations.

is it Brisbane or Adelaide ?

Can you share the contact number in private pls.

Thanks


----------



## sameerb

kkkish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A big thanks to each and everyone in this forum, I have been a silent observer. Today I received the grant and I wish everyone who is waiting will get their turn shortly.
> 
> Please find my timelines below:
> 05-Dec-2015 : Visa Lodged
> 18-Dec-2015: CO requested for form80 for me and spouse.
> 18-Dec-2015: Submitted form-80.
> 21-Jan-2015: Received a call from Delhi embassy for background and employment verification.
> 28-Jan-2015: Called DIBP for status, answer: Waiting to be assigned to a CO.
> 18-Feb-2015: called DIBP for status, answer: They will check with CO on status and email me.
> 18-Feb-2015: Received grant (2 hours after I gave them call).
> 
> Thanks,
> Kishk.



COngrats! Krish!!


----------



## Ktoda

Yasmeena, Gaus, Sandipgp, Vaibhav 

my dear folks, I am waiting from your side to post your golden news on this forum so that I want to hit double, triple likes on that post  Wish you lightening speedy grant


----------



## Ktoda

diogosgp said:


> Today is the day. Finally after 5 years in this battle I got my PR.
> 
> 75 days after CO contact
> 
> Good luck to all.


Congratulations mate. All the best for your next steps


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Ktoda said:


> Yasmeena, Gaus, Sandipgp, Vaibhav
> 
> my dear folks, I am waiting from your side to post your golden news on this forum so that I want to hit double, triple likes on that post  Wish you lightening speedy grant


ktoda my dear friend , thanks a lot , i am really to hear this from you

wish you all the luck and pray for us 

when you are planning to move to australia?


----------



## NGK

kkkish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A big thanks to each and everyone in this forum, I have been a silent observer. Today I received the grant and I wish everyone who is waiting will get their turn shortly.
> 
> Please find my timelines below:
> 05-Dec-2015 : Visa Lodged
> 18-Dec-2015: CO requested for form80 for me and spouse.
> 18-Dec-2015: Submitted form-80.
> 21-Jan-2015: Received a call from Delhi embassy for background and employment verification.
> 28-Jan-2015: Called DIBP for status, answer: Waiting to be assigned to a CO.
> 18-Feb-2015: called DIBP for status, answer: They will check with CO on status and email me.
> 18-Feb-2015: Received grant (2 hours after I gave them call).
> 
> Thanks,
> Kishk.



Congrats !!!!.


----------



## gaus

Ktoda said:


> Yasmeena, Gaus, Sandipgp, Vaibhav
> 
> my dear folks, I am waiting from your side to post your golden news on this forum so that I want to hit double, triple likes on that post  Wish you lightening speedy grant


Thank you so much my friend. I dream of a winning speech everyday ... let's see when I'll get a chance to post it. 

Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Umas

Evan82 said:


> Exactly (more than 2 years), he was ambivalent, completely non-joyous when he received it, after forgetting about it and settling in Switzerland after marriage. unlikely you'd hear such a case even in this forum.


hmm ... but it is good thing that DIBP is letting the applicant know that .. PR is going to take a long long time ,.. because, applicant can plan some other things in life instead of waiting for grant 

but for applicant ..such a long wait is waste of effort and money for sure ...


----------



## Umas

Congrats to those who received their grants today .... Have a blast guys


----------



## Ktoda

yasmeenaaa said:


> ktoda my dear friend , thanks a lot , i am really to hear this from you
> 
> wish you all the luck and pray for us
> 
> when you are planning to move to australia?


I am planning for accommodation in airbnb because the IED I got Mar-24-2016.
Praying for all of you to get speedy grants.
Planning to reach Melbourne on Mar-9-2016 with my family. Didn't get any big discounts though, but booked the tickets

On the parallel side, I got option to give my updated PCC, Meds to CO so that they extend my IED. Frankly speaking after waiting for 327 days and again if I want to give the new PCC, Meds it will charge me and most importantly I have to wait again for 1-2 months to get reply from CO.


----------



## JAN84

kkkish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A big thanks to each and everyone in this forum, I have been a silent observer. Today I received the grant and I wish everyone who is waiting will get their turn shortly.
> 
> Please find my timelines below:
> 05-Dec-2015 : Visa Lodged
> 18-Dec-2015: CO requested for form80 for me and spouse.
> 18-Dec-2015: Submitted form-80.
> 21-Jan-2015: Received a call from Delhi embassy for background and employment verification.
> 28-Jan-2015: Called DIBP for status, answer: Waiting to be assigned to a CO.
> 18-Feb-2015: called DIBP for status, answer: They will check with CO on status and email me.
> 18-Feb-2015: Received grant (2 hours after I gave them call).
> 
> Thanks,
> Kishk.


Congrats dear


----------



## Majician

jumboboss said:


> #Heywb , #Majician
> 
> Any good news today from your end???


Nothing today !!! Glad that alot of people getting grants but problem for us is the same as discussed yesterday !


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Ktoda said:


> I am planning for accommodation in airbnb because the IED I got Mar-24-2016.
> Praying for all of you to get speedy grants.
> Planning to reach Melbourne on Mar-9-2016 with my family. Didn't get any big discounts though, but booked the tickets
> 
> On the parallel side, I got option to give my updated PCC, Meds to CO so that they extend my IED. Frankly speaking after waiting for 327 days and again if I want to give the new PCC, Meds it will charge me and most importantly I have to wait again for 1-2 months to get reply from CO.


i guess it is better for you to move , you can see the time line right now after submitting any doc not less than 2 weeks 

i hope you will find your great luck there, and keep posting here even after moving there


----------



## sandipgp

Ktoda said:


> Yasmeena, Gaus, Sandipgp, Vaibhav
> 
> my dear folks, I am waiting from your side to post your golden news on this forum so that I want to hit double, triple likes on that post  Wish you lightening speedy grant


thanks my friends. Todays call with GSM has really made me depressed. No CO has looked at your case since 7th Dec. I was wondering what did i do that they dont look at my case. 

So lets see how things go. I have decided to ask my company to apply for 457 as i have to go for long term assignment to Melb. So waiting for them to come back. i will take 457 route to be in melb. My wife got 457 in one day after applying. So hopefully wait for 457 will not be like this. Lets see. 

I have given up on DIBP granting me 189 any time soon.


----------



## Ktoda

sandipgp said:


> thanks my friends. Todays call with GSM has really made me depressed. No CO has looked at your case since 7th Dec. I was wondering what did i do that they dont look at my case.
> 
> So lets see how things go. I have decided to ask my company to apply for 457 as i have to go for long term assignment to Melb. So waiting for them to come back. i will take 457 route to be in melb. My wife got 457 in one day after applying. So hopefully wait for 457 will not be like this. Lets see.
> 
> I have given up on DIBP granting me 189 any time soon.


Sandip,

Plesae don't loose Hope. Just hang-on there, DIBP might flooded with lot of applications and mails which made your case didn't looked from Dec 7th. Surprising though, but I feel your process will speed up and you may hear good news any time soon.

Moreover, if you opt for 457 visa and again you may have to update DIBP about this visa and * double check on overriding PR Visa with 457 visa and vicecersa*


----------



## sandipgp

Ktoda said:


> Sandip,
> 
> Plesae don't loose Hope. Just hang-on there, DIBP might flooded with lot of applications and mails which made your case didn't looked from Dec 7th. Surprising though, but I feel your process will speed up and you may hear good news any time soon.
> 
> Moreover, if you opt for 457 visa and again you may have to update DIBP about this visa and * double check on overriding PR Visa with 457 visa and vicecersa*


Yeah I am concerned with 457 overriding 189. I asked this to GSM contact today. She has told me that I need to sent signed copy of letter requesting withdrawal of 457 visa processing as soon as I get 189. I have decided to keep a letter written and signed and then scanned. with mail ready in my drafts. As soon as I get 189 i will just send the mail. My wife is in Melbourne so I will be asking her to check mails regularly and hit send button. Anyways the process 457 will take some time in my organisation itself. It has go through chain of approvals before they approve 457 application. So i have another 2 weeks before the application gets launched. lets see. 

thanks for kind words.


----------



## eoinmfogarty

FYI Skillselect offer for 189 , Nov 23 2015 , 65 points, uploaded everything including police / medicals for me and spouse on Jan 05 2016 , PR granted Feb 18th TODAY


----------



## gd2015

Congratulations to all those who got their grants today. 

Most of them have very similar timelines with respect to my timelines. Its making me edgy. so near yet so far.


----------



## eoinmfogarty

FYI - got an email to clarify something today , emailed them straight back and got PR about an hour later, (FYI Skillselect offer for 189 , Nov 23 2015 , 65 points, uploaded everything including police / medicals for me and spouse on Jan 05 2016 , PR granted Feb 18th TODAY )


----------



## sandipgp

eoinmfogarty said:


> FYI Skillselect offer for 189 , Nov 23 2015 , 65 points, uploaded everything including police / medicals for me and spouse on Jan 05 2016 , PR granted Feb 18th TODAY


Congratulations


----------



## Kuwind

Wow so many grants today.. Congratulations to all. Enjoy


----------



## yasmeenaaa

eoinmfogarty said:


> FYI Skillselect offer for 189 , Nov 23 2015 , 65 points, uploaded everything including police / medicals for me and spouse on Jan 05 2016 , PR granted Feb 18th TODAY


congratulations

is this direct grant or the co contacted u on jan 5?


----------



## wolfskin

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to all who got their wings today lane:


----------



## Heywb

jumboboss said:


> #Heywb , #Majician
> 
> Any good news today from your end???


No Bro nothing yet


----------



## indergreat

Evan82 said:


> Exactly (more than 2 years), he was ambivalent, completely non-joyous when he received it, after forgetting about it and settling in Switzerland after marriage. unlikely you'd hear such a case even in this forum.


What a agony, but haven't you heard the case of visa subclass 175, 176. Thousands of files of applicants were dumped by DIBP last year after the applicants were made to wait for 8 years and then suddenly deciding to stop these subclasses ...


----------



## indergreat

kkkish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A big thanks to each and everyone in this forum, I have been a silent observer. Today I received the grant and I wish everyone who is waiting will get their turn shortly.





diogosgp said:


> Today is the day. Finally after 5 years in this battle I got my PR.
> 
> 75 days after CO contact
> 
> Good luck to all.





eoinmfogarty said:


> FYI Skillselect offer for 189 , Nov 23 2015 , 65 points, uploaded everything including police / medicals for me and spouse on Jan 05 2016 , PR granted Feb 18th TODAY


Many congratulations guys ... enjoy to the fullest ... best of luck for future ....


----------



## Gunjeet

Hello all. Me and my wife got grant today !!!!!!!!!  
Really very happy. Today is the most happiest day of my life. Congratulations to all who have received their grants and good luck to all in the queue. Thanks for your support and guidance. This forum really helped me a lot during my application process. Please find my timeline. 

233311- Electrical Engineer
Visa 189 with 60 points 
EOI Submitted : 4th Sept. 2015
Invitation : 23rd Nov 2015
Visa Applied : 2nd Dec. 2015
PCC & Medicals: 5th Dec.2015
Form 80 ( me & spouse) - 7th Dec. 2015
CO assignment; 14th Dec 2015 ( GSM ADELAIDE) ( No additional Documents required)
Email from 2nd CO : 5 Jan 2016 ( Application allocated for further processing )
Employment verification: 20 Jan 2016 ( email and phone to HR ).
Visa Grant : 18 Feb. 2016
IED: 03 Dec 2016


----------



## yasmeenaaa

so many grants today congratulations alllllll


----------



## Evan82

indergreat said:


> What a agony, but haven't you heard the case of visa subclass 175, 176. Thousands of files of applicants were dumped by DIBP last year after the applicants were made to wait for 8 years and then suddenly deciding to stop these subclasses ...


yep... heard it... as you said, know one bloke who waited 6 years being sponsored by his cousin only to find the VISA scrapped.


----------



## charlie31

I have a question on PCC, my passport has Bangalore address and I have been staying at my present address for more than an year in Pune. Where should I apply PCC??

I have been in Pune for more than 6 years.


----------



## Heywb

Congratulation all for having grants today. Wish you all best of luck for future


----------



## Evan82

Gunjeet said:


> Hello all. Me and my wife got grant today !!!!!!!!!
> Really very happy. Today is the most happiest day of my life. Congratulations to all who have received their grants and good luck to all in the queue. Thanks for your support and guidance. This forum really helped me a lot during my application process. Please find my timeline.
> 
> 233311- Electrical Engineer
> Visa 189 with 60 points
> EOI Submitted : 4th Sept. 2015
> Invitation : 23rd Nov 2015
> Visa Applied : 2nd Dec. 2015
> PCC & Medicals: 5th Dec.2015
> Form 80 ( me & spouse) - 7th Dec. 2015
> CO assignment; 14th Dec 2015 ( GSM ADELAIDE) ( No additional Documents required)
> Email from 2nd CO : 5 Jan 2016 ( Application allocated for further processing )
> Employment verification: 20 Jan 2016 ( email and phone to HR ).
> Visa Grant : 18 Feb. 2016
> IED: 03 Dec 2016


Merry Grant Day and All the best with your future plans...


----------



## Umas

Gunjeet said:


> Hello all. Me and my wife got grant today !!!!!!!!!
> Really very happy. Today is the most happiest day of my life. Congratulations to all who have received their grants and good luck to all in the queue. Thanks for your support and guidance. This forum really helped me a lot during my application process. Please find my timeline.
> 
> 233311- Electrical Engineer
> Visa 189 with 60 points
> EOI Submitted : 4th Sept. 2015
> Invitation : 23rd Nov 2015
> Visa Applied : 2nd Dec. 2015
> PCC & Medicals: 5th Dec.2015
> Form 80 ( me & spouse) - 7th Dec. 2015
> CO assignment; 14th Dec 2015 ( GSM ADELAIDE) ( No additional Documents required)
> Email from 2nd CO : 5 Jan 2016 ( Application allocated for further processing )
> Employment verification: 20 Jan 2016 ( email and phone to HR ).
> Visa Grant : 18 Feb. 2016
> IED: 03 Dec 2016


Congrats Gunjeet.

Btw ... what exactly 2nd CO mailed you? If you can share that here ...


----------



## Evan82

Umas said:


> Congrats Gunjeet.
> 
> Btw ... what exactly 2nd CO mailed you? If you can share that here ...


Will I be correct to assume that "further processing" meant employer verification... First time for me... hearing a CO informing this


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Wow, so many grants today. Congratulations to all who have got their golden email today. 

Looks like DIBP is fast tracking the applications.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameerb

Ktoda said:


> I am planning for accommodation in airbnb because the IED I got Mar-24-2016.
> Praying for all of you to get speedy grants.
> Planning to reach Melbourne on Mar-9-2016 with my family. Didn't get any big discounts though, but booked the tickets
> 
> On the parallel side, I got option to give my updated PCC, Meds to CO so that they extend my IED. Frankly speaking after waiting for 327 days and again if I want to give the new PCC, Meds it will charge me and most importantly I have to wait again for 1-2 months to get reply from CO.


Thanks & good luck

:thumb:


----------



## Umas

Evan82 said:


> Will I be correct to assume that "further processing" meant employer verification... First time for me... hearing a CO informing this


In fact ...my 2nd CO mailed me "routine checks on this application are still in progressing" ... But, am unable to decode what exactly he/she meant ... 

So asking GunJeet .. whether he/she got something similar ... 

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Evan82

Umas said:


> In fact ...my 2nd CO mailed me "routine checks on this application are still in progressing" ... But, am unable to decode what exactly he/she meant ...
> 
> So asking GunJeet .. whether he/she got something similar ...
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


ah yes, my apologies... now I do remember you mentioned this before...


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations & All The Best |||*



*||| Congratulations to All who have received GRANT's |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


*All The Best to Those who are waiting in anticipation !!! *


----------



## sameerb

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations to All who have received GRANT's |||*
> 
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​
> 
> 
> *All The Best to Those who are waiting in anticipation !!! *


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## rj2309

I just got a call from Delhi dibp for verification, it was a 35min call and discussed about my roles,salary,personal information and few tech questions.she was noting it down everything and said she will send that to my case office ,now I really don't know how many more months it will take again.any opinion on this guys?


----------



## sameerb

rj2309 said:


> I just got a call from Delhi dibp for verification, it was a 35min call and discussed about my roles,salary,personal information and few tech questions.she was noting it down everything and said she will send that to my case office ,now I really don't know how many more months it will take again.any opinion on this guys?


Technical questions?? really?? :confused2:

Can u share one or two tech questions. please


----------



## rj2309

sameerberlas said:


> Technical questions?? really?? :confused2:
> 
> Can u share one or two tech questions. please


Don't worry bro, some simple questions abt optimizations, Routing stuffs, migrations,etc .


----------



## indergreat

rj2309 said:


> Don't worry bro, some simple questions abt optimizations, Routing stuffs, migrations,etc .


Can you tell in detail buddy .... really appreciate that ...


----------



## indergreat

Gunjeet said:


> Hello all. Me and my wife got grant today !!!!!!!!!
> Really very happy. Today is the most happiest day of my life. Congratulations to all who have received their grants and good luck to all in the queue. Thanks for your support and guidance. This forum really helped me a lot during my application process. Please find my timeline.
> 
> 233311- Electrical Engineer
> Visa 189 with 60 points
> EOI Submitted : 4th Sept. 2015
> Invitation : 23rd Nov 2015
> Visa Applied : 2nd Dec. 2015
> PCC & Medicals: 5th Dec.2015
> Form 80 ( me & spouse) - 7th Dec. 2015
> CO assignment; 14th Dec 2015 ( GSM ADELAIDE) ( No additional Documents required)
> Email from 2nd CO : 5 Jan 2016 ( Application allocated for further processing )
> Employment verification: 20 Jan 2016 ( email and phone to HR ).
> Visa Grant : 18 Feb. 2016
> IED: 03 Dec 2016


Congratz buddy ...


----------



## sameerb

rj2309 said:


> Don't worry bro, some simple questions abt optimizations, Routing stuffs, migrations,etc .


Thanks. Am not worried as I have a good amount of experience. Just amazed as it is first time I heard technical interview.

Anyways, bring it on. :wink:


----------



## Gunjeet

*Dear,*



Evan82 said:


> Will I be correct to assume that "further processing" meant employer verification... First time for me... hearing a CO informing this


When my first CO contacted me on 14th Dec 2015 , I had received an email having document immi request and checklist.pdf but nothing was mentioned in that document however my status had gone to 'information requested". Therefore , I approached them on phone and emailed regarding this issue. In response to this email, second CO sent me another email on 5th Jan 2016 having pdf document mentioning that " No additional documents required" at stage and your application is progressing and allocated for further processing. Finally I got visa grant today by 3rd CO.


----------



## Gunjeet

*Dear,*



Umas said:


> Congrats Gunjeet.
> 
> Btw ... what exactly 2nd CO mailed you? If you can share that here ...


"No additional documents required at this stage . Your application is progressing and allocated for further processing "


----------



## sameerb

Gunjeet said:


> When my first CO contacted me on 14th Dec 2015 , I had received an email having document immi request and checklist.pdf but nothing was mentioned in that document however my status had gone to 'information requested". Therefore , I approached them on phone and emailed regarding this issue. In response to this email, second CO sent me another email on 5th Jan 2016 having pdf document mentioning that " No additional documents required" at stage and your application is progressing and allocated for further processing. Finally I got visa grant today by 3rd CO.


Gunjeet!

Congratulations :eyebrows:


----------



## fernandes.oscar

Hi can you please help me with the number that you called? i tried calling and was left waiting on a qoue of 21 people after holding for 4 minutes the qoue cut down to 20.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Sent you a PM.




fernandes.oscar said:


> Hi can you please help me with the number that you called? i tried calling and was left waiting on a qoue of 21 people after holding for 4 minutes the qoue cut down to 20.


----------



## fernandes.oscar

I cant find it can you just reply it back here. Sorry for the trouble I'm new in here so finding it a lil tough to navigate. Hope you understand.


Jeeten#80 said:


> Sent you a PM.


----------



## George2014

charlie31 said:


> I have a question on PCC, my passport has Bangalore address and I have been staying at my present address for more than an year in Pune. Where should I apply PCC??
> 
> I have been in Pune for more than 6 years.


You need to approach PSK Pune.


----------



## Suganya Narayanan

NGK said:


> Congrats !!! have a blast. Was it 189 or 190 ? Also could you let us know your ANZCO code ?


It was 189 and the code was 261313-Software Engineer.


----------



## rj2309

indergreat said:


> Can you tell in detail buddy .... really appreciate that ...



I have PM'd you bro


----------



## sameerb

rj2309 said:


> I have PM'd you bro


Well Since I am from same skill set. I would appreciate your PM too


----------



## Majician

One last day before weekend !!!


----------



## manreetvirk

rj2309 said:


> I have PM'd you bro


PM me also please..was eagerly waiting for your reply on forum..


----------



## udeshi3002

Friends, how they get employment verification? Is this happening for everyone?? I claimed points from 4 employers and then one is almost closed. 

Someone tell me the process??


----------



## avinash_nair

rj2309 said:


> I just got a call from Delhi dibp for verification, it was a 35min call and discussed about my roles,salary,personal information and few tech questions.she was noting it down everything and said she will send that to my case office ,now I really don't know how many more months it will take again.any opinion on this guys?


Hi bro, 
It would be a great help if you could pm the technical questions


----------



## sachin1978

Gunjeet said:


> Hello all. Me and my wife got grant today !!!!!!!!!
> Really very happy. Today is the most happiest day of my life. Congratulations to all who have received their grants and good luck to all in the queue. Thanks for your support and guidance. This forum really helped me a lot during my application process. Please find my timeline.
> 
> 233311- Electrical Engineer
> Visa 189 with 60 points
> EOI Submitted : 4th Sept. 2015
> Invitation : 23rd Nov 2015
> Visa Applied : 2nd Dec. 2015
> PCC & Medicals: 5th Dec.2015
> Form 80 ( me & spouse) - 7th Dec. 2015
> CO assignment; 14th Dec 2015 ( GSM ADELAIDE) ( No additional Documents required)
> Email from 2nd CO : 5 Jan 2016 ( Application allocated for further processing )
> Employment verification: 20 Jan 2016 ( email and phone to HR ).
> Visa Grant : 18 Feb. 2016
> IED: 03 Dec 2016


Hi Gunjeet ,
Hearty Congratulations !! Great news ..!
Talking about your Employment Verification comment ( Email & Phone to HR).
Can you confirm if the contact was made only to the current company where you're working or previous employers also in your case ?
Since it's possible the previous Manager's, HR, Telephone numbers could have changed for previous employers. Appreciate your inputs .
Cheers ! & Congrats again.


----------



## andreyx108b

udeshi3002 said:


> Friends, how they get employment verification? Is this happening for everyone?? I claimed points from 4 employers and then one is almost closed. Someone tell me the process??


DIBP does it occasionally, they may call, email and come to the office. 

They will contact you in case they are unable to verify employment episode.


----------



## PRIOZ

udeshi3002 said:


> Friends, how they get employment verification? Is this happening for everyone?? I claimed points from 4 employers and then one is almost closed.
> 
> Someone tell me the process??


Agree with andry....
As per my knowledge, in present scenario job verification is taking place for almost all cases.


----------



## raghum4u

Hi guys... Getting mad looking at the Grants floating for Jan - 2016. My application Lodge was 13-Nov-2015, CO allocated on 30-Nov-2015, requested for wife PTE, uploaded on 8th December 2015. Till now, CO never turned back. I have gone through the agent. Even completed 90 days after application lodge... What do you guys suggest...


----------



## Majician

raghum4u said:


> Hi guys... Getting mad looking at the Grants floating for Jan - 2016. My application Lodge was 13-Nov-2015, CO allocated on 30-Nov-2015, requested for wife PTE, uploaded on 8th December 2015. Till now, CO never turned back. I have gone through the agent. Even completed 90 days after application lodge... What do you guys suggest...


Well same here, just keep on waiting till they wake up !!


----------



## Tarun1410

Guys Submitted my Application today. A little nervous as I think I made a mistake. While filling the employment dates I filled in 12 February as end date (as it does not allow to fill blank end date) and I saved it on 12th. However I submitted the application today without changing the end date to today. Is this going to be a problem?? 

This is my current organization and I am still working here,and I do not claim point for this experience.


----------



## raghum4u

Evan82 said:


> Indeed yes. The number of November "last CO contact"s are really worrying under the current trend of grants. Not to forget that there are/were significant number of January, early February direct grants despite the applications in the cold box.


Yes Evan, I can't find the reasons or justify in what so ever manner, for grants floating generously to 2016


----------



## andreyx108b

Tarun1410 said:


> Guys Submitted my Application today. A little nervous as I think I made a mistake. While filling the employment dates I filled in 12 February as end date (as it does not allow to fill blank end date) and I saved it on 12th. However I submitted the application today without changing the end date to today. Is this going to be a problem?? This is my current organization and I am still working here,and I do not claim point for this experience.


I would suggest using update us link in immi account and explain the error. 

Just to be on a safe side.)


----------



## gd2015

PRIOZ said:


> Agree with andry....
> As per my knowledge, in present scenario job verification is taking place for almost all cases.


As per my knowledge employment verification takes place only in case applicant is claiming points for work experience. Seniors on the forum can confirm


----------



## gd2015

rj2309 said:


> I just got a call from Delhi dibp for verification, it was a 35min call and discussed about my roles,salary,personal information and few tech questions.she was noting it down everything and said she will send that to my case office ,now I really don't know how many more months it will take again.any opinion on this guys?


Hi RJ
How many points are you claiming for work experience?


----------



## andreyx108b

gd2015 said:


> As per my knowledge employment verification takes place only in case applicant is claiming points for work experience. Seniors on the forum can confirm


Yes.


----------



## indergreat

rj2309 said:


> I have PM'd you bro


didn't get any PM buddy ...


----------



## yasmeenaaa

hope the new day will rain with grants like the last day 
wish you all the luck and off course for me 2


----------



## bansalch

*Time to bow out*

I think I need to bow out of this forum for sometime. Yesterday we got another CO contact and he asked me to update my wife's name in her US FBI check. We had got the prints done at NSW Police station and because they could not put her full name in the system there, they used just first and last name. 

However the CO wants the certificate to match passport name which includes her middle name. So I have to go back to the FBI with a new request which will take 4 months for them to complete and hence my application will be put in the cold storage until then. I am open to recommendations and helpful advice from all of you if you have other suggestions. But in order to save time, I will still go ahead and place a request for another check by FBI.

Any pointers on how to get ink print in Sydney will be great too  Please PM me with your suggestions as I would not be following the thread so diligently from today 

Congratulations to all those who got grants so far and all the best to those who are waiting to for the good news to arrive.:violin:


----------



## giridharanb

Couldn't hold myself and called hotline today. Got connected right away to A CSO who took my details and acknowledged that "Indeed it has been a long time" and then the usual story of load and backlog. Cannot give a timeframe but your application is currently complete and no further action is required at this moment. Whenever the CO gets to it, they may ask further information or may reach a decision. You will get to know. Please be patient. Thanks.


----------



## rohitjaggi

giridharanb said:


> Couldn't hold myself and called hotline today. Got connected right away to A CSO who took my details and acknowledged that "Indeed it has been a long time" and then the usual story of load and backlog. Cannot give a timeframe but your application is currently complete and no further action is required at this moment. Whenever the CO gets to it, they may ask further information or may reach a decision. You will get to know. Please be patient. Thanks.



So are you being patient now


----------



## giridharanb

rohitjaggi said:


> So are you being patient now


As long as I don't turn into one, I'll live


----------



## rahulnair

giridharanb said:


> As long as I don't turn into one, I'll live




Ha ha ha ha! Good one!


----------



## rj2309

gd2015 said:


> Hi RJ
> How many points are you claiming for work experience?



5 points


----------



## rj2309

indergreat said:


> didn't get any PM buddy ...



i sent you again bro


----------



## sandy456

andreyx108b said:


> Yes.


When does DIBP call for employment verification. I don't think that they call everyone to verify employment. Trying to see if there is a pattern in calling up specific people. Do they call if they are having trouble verifying through the company ?


----------



## cozmopravesh

Gunjeet said:


> Hello all. Me and my wife got grant today !!!!!!!!!
> Really very happy. Today is the most happiest day of my life. Congratulations to all who have received their grants and good luck to all in the queue. Thanks for your support and guidance. This forum really helped me a lot during my application process. Please find my timeline.
> 
> 233311- Electrical Engineer
> Visa 189 with 60 points
> EOI Submitted : 4th Sept. 2015
> Invitation : 23rd Nov 2015
> Visa Applied : 2nd Dec. 2015
> PCC & Medicals: 5th Dec.2015
> Form 80 ( me & spouse) - 7th Dec. 2015
> CO assignment; 14th Dec 2015 ( GSM ADELAIDE) ( No additional Documents required)
> Email from 2nd CO : 5 Jan 2016 ( Application allocated for further processing )
> Employment verification: 20 Jan 2016 ( email and phone to HR ).
> Visa Grant : 18 Feb. 2016
> IED: 03 Dec 2016



Congrats mate !!! Enjoy your day


----------



## Rajesh2581

Hi Guys,

It's my turn today and yup finally got the golden golden and golden mail for me and family this morning.I am September applicant and it is a direct grant by GSM adelaide.Timelines are as below.Thanks for lot all the forum readers to achieve this:second:.

Skilled Sub Class: 189 | Computer network and system engineer: 263111-65 Points(Age-25,PTE-10,Bachelor Degree-15,Work Exp-15)
Sept 7th, 2015 : Invited
Sept 10th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
Sept 24th, 2015 : All Docs including form 80 Including medicals
Oct 8th 2015 : PCC-India
Oct 23rd 2015 : Assessment Commence email with CO details(No documents requested)
Oct 29th 2015 : PCC-UK
Jan 7th 2015 : Called DIBP-Usual Update
Feb 11th 2015:Called DIBP-Operator told will escalate it to team as it is pending for long.
Feb 19th : GRANT:second:


----------



## Evan82

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's my turn today and yup finally got the golden golden and golden mail for me and family this morning.I am September applicant and it is a direct grant by GSM adelaide.Timelines are as below.Thanks for lot all the forum readers to achieve this:second:.
> 
> Skilled Sub Class: 189 | Computer network and system engineer: 263111-65 Points(Age-25,PTE-10,Bachelor Degree-15,Work Exp-15)
> Sept 7th, 2015 : Invited
> Sept 10th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
> Sept 24th, 2015 : All Docs including form 80 Including medicals
> Oct 8th 2015 : PCC-India
> Oct 23rd 2015 : Assessment Commence email with CO details(No documents requested)
> Oct 29th 2015 : PCC-UK
> Jan 7th 2015 : Called DIBP-Usual Update
> Feb 11th 2015:Called DIBP-Operator told will escalate it to team as it is pending for long.
> Feb 19th : GRANT:second:


Many congrats mate... Sweet taste of victory worth the pain of waiting...


----------



## aussieby2016

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's my turn today and yup finally got the golden golden and golden mail for me and family this morning.I am September applicant and it is a direct grant by GSM adelaide.Timelines are as below.Thanks for lot all the forum readers to achieve this:second:.
> 
> Skilled Sub Class: 189 | Computer network and system engineer: 263111-65 Points(Age-25,PTE-10,Bachelor Degree-15,Work Exp-15)
> Sept 7th, 2015 : Invited
> Sept 10th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
> Sept 24th, 2015 : All Docs including form 80 Including medicals
> Oct 8th 2015 : PCC-India
> Oct 23rd 2015 : Assessment Commence email with CO details(No documents requested)
> Oct 29th 2015 : PCC-UK
> Jan 7th 2015 : Called DIBP-Usual Update
> Feb 11th 2015:Called DIBP-Operator told will escalate it to team as it is pending for long.
> Feb 19th : GRANT:second:


Congrats rajesh......


----------



## gaus

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's my turn today and yup finally got the golden golden and golden mail for me and family this morning.I am September applicant and it is a direct grant by GSM adelaide.Timelines are as below.Thanks for lot all the forum readers to achieve this:second:.
> 
> Skilled Sub Class: 189 | Computer network and system engineer: 263111-65 Points(Age-25,PTE-10,Bachelor Degree-15,Work Exp-15)
> Sept 7th, 2015 : Invited
> Sept 10th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
> Sept 24th, 2015 : All Docs including form 80 Including medicals
> Oct 8th 2015 : PCC-India
> Oct 23rd 2015 : Assessment Commence email with CO details(No documents requested)
> Oct 29th 2015 : PCC-UK
> Jan 7th 2015 : Called DIBP-Usual Update
> Feb 11th 2015:Called DIBP-Operator told will escalate it to team as it is pending for long.
> Feb 19th : GRANT:second:


Congratulations Rajesh!!! Wish you all the best for future!


----------



## Heywb

raghum4u said:


> Hi guys... Getting mad looking at the Grants floating for Jan - 2016. My application Lodge was 13-Nov-2015, CO allocated on 30-Nov-2015, requested for wife PTE, uploaded on 8th December 2015. Till now, CO never turned back. I have gone through the agent. Even completed 90 days after application lodge... What do you guys suggest...


Dear as per my observation, One gets grant quickly if he has foreign education / degree , Australlian or european work experience or already visited Australia or currently living in Australia or any other european country. Otherwise the visa grant takes time. You can go through this blog and can see some applicants currently living in Australia got grants in less than one month time but this information cannot be find from their signatures.


----------



## Umas

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's my turn today and yup finally got the golden golden and golden mail for me and family this morning.I am September applicant and it is a direct grant by GSM adelaide.Timelines are as below.Thanks for lot all the forum readers to achieve this:second:.
> 
> Skilled Sub Class: 189 | Computer network and system engineer: 263111-65 Points(Age-25,PTE-10,Bachelor Degree-15,Work Exp-15)
> Sept 7th, 2015 : Invited
> Sept 10th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
> Sept 24th, 2015 : All Docs including form 80 Including medicals
> Oct 8th 2015 : PCC-India
> Oct 23rd 2015 : Assessment Commence email with CO details(No documents requested)
> Oct 29th 2015 : PCC-UK
> Jan 7th 2015 : Called DIBP-Usual Update
> Feb 11th 2015:Called DIBP-Operator told will escalate it to team as it is pending for long.
> Feb 19th : GRANT:second:


Congrats Mate


----------



## firsttimer

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's my turn today and yup finally got the golden golden and golden mail for me and family this morning.I am September applicant and it is a direct grant by GSM adelaide.Timelines are as below.Thanks for lot all the forum readers to achieve this:second:.
> 
> Skilled Sub Class: 189 | Computer network and system engineer: 263111-65 Points(Age-25,PTE-10,Bachelor Degree-15,Work Exp-15)
> Sept 7th, 2015 : Invited
> Sept 10th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
> Sept 24th, 2015 : All Docs including form 80 Including medicals
> Oct 8th 2015 : PCC-India
> Oct 23rd 2015 : Assessment Commence email with CO details(No documents requested)
> Oct 29th 2015 : PCC-UK
> Jan 7th 2015 : Called DIBP-Usual Update
> Feb 11th 2015:Called DIBP-Operator told will escalate it to team as it is pending for long.
> Feb 19th : GRANT:second:


Congratulations !!!


----------



## doubletrouble

Congrats to all who got their grants today


----------



## Ashuaust

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's my turn today and yup finally got the golden golden and golden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mail for me and family this morning.I am September applicant and it is a direct grant by GSM adelaide.Timelines are as below.Thanks for lot all the forum readers to achieve this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Skilled Sub Class: 189 | Computer network and system engineer: 263111-65 Points(Age-25,PTE-10,Bachelor Degree-15,Work Exp-15)
> Sept 7th, 2015 : Invited
> Sept 10th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
> Sept 24th, 2015 : All Docs including form 80 Including medicals
> Oct 8th 2015 : PCC-India
> Oct 23rd 2015 : Assessment Commence email with CO details(No documents requested)
> Oct 29th 2015 : PCC-UK
> Jan 7th 2015 : Called DIBP-Usual Update
> Feb 11th 2015:Called DIBP-Operator told will escalate it to team as it is pending for long.
> Feb 19th : GRANT


Congratulations mate
Did u had any employment verification? Since u claimed 15POINTS


----------



## indergreat

rj2309 said:


> i sent you again bro


Got it buddy ... thanx a lot ...


----------



## indergreat

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's my turn today and yup finally got the golden golden and golden mail for me and family this morning.I am September applicant and it is a direct grant by GSM adelaide.Timelines are as below.Thanks for lot all the forum readers to achieve this:second:.
> 
> Skilled Sub Class: 189 | Computer network and system engineer: 263111-65 Points(Age-25,PTE-10,Bachelor Degree-15,Work Exp-15)
> Sept 7th, 2015 : Invited
> Sept 10th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
> Sept 24th, 2015 : All Docs including form 80 Including medicals
> Oct 8th 2015 : PCC-India
> Oct 23rd 2015 : Assessment Commence email with CO details(No documents requested)
> Oct 29th 2015 : PCC-UK
> Jan 7th 2015 : Called DIBP-Usual Update
> Feb 11th 2015:Called DIBP-Operator told will escalate it to team as it is pending for long.
> Feb 19th : GRANT:second:


Congratulations mate ..... finally the long wait is over, its time for celebrations buddy ....


----------



## Rajesh2581

Thanks a lot guys for your wishes !!! Still miles to go


----------



## manreetvirk

sameerberlas said:


> Technical questions?? really?? :confused2:
> 
> Can u share one or two tech questions. please


pm me also please those questions detail of verification..


----------



## Rajesh2581

Hi,

I am not aware of any emp verification.


----------



## Rajesh2581

Ashuaust said:


> Congratulations mate
> Did u had any employment verification? Since u claimed 15POINTS


Hi,

I am not aware of any emp verification.


----------



## NGK

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's my turn today and yup finally got the golden golden and golden mail for me and family this morning.I am September applicant and it is a direct grant by GSM adelaide.Timelines are as below.Thanks for lot all the forum readers to achieve this:second:.
> 
> Skilled Sub Class: 189 | Computer network and system engineer: 263111-65 Points(Age-25,PTE-10,Bachelor Degree-15,Work Exp-15)
> Sept 7th, 2015 : Invited
> Sept 10th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
> Sept 24th, 2015 : All Docs including form 80 Including medicals
> Oct 8th 2015 : PCC-India
> Oct 23rd 2015 : Assessment Commence email with CO details(No documents requested)
> Oct 29th 2015 : PCC-UK
> Jan 7th 2015 : Called DIBP-Usual Update
> Feb 11th 2015:Called DIBP-Operator told will escalate it to team as it is pending for long.
> Feb 19th : GRANT:second:


Congratulations !!!. have a great one today with many more to come by.


----------



## gaus

Heywb said:


> Dear as per my observation, One gets grant quickly if he has foreign education / degree , Australlian or european work experience or already visited Australia or currently living in Australia or any other european country. Otherwise the visa grant takes time. You can go through this blog and can see some applicants currently living in Australia got grants in less than one month time but this information cannot be find from their signatures.


I'm somewhat bent to agree with the observation. I also saw that people who have worked in US/UK/Australia have a tendency of faster grant. 

But in general traveling could be problematic. I have visited 15 countries in the last 10 years but still waiting


----------



## rohitjaggi

gaus said:


> I'm somewhat bent to agree with the observation. I also saw that people who have worked in US/UK/Australia have a tendency of faster grant.
> 
> But in general traveling could be problematic. I have visited 15 countries in the last 10 years but still waiting




I don't think it is true.

I am in Australia since 4 years, studied here and working now but still did not get my grant since 3 months now.


----------



## giridharanb

gaus said:


> I'm somewhat bent to agree with the observation. I also saw that people who have worked in US/UK/Australia have a tendency of faster grant.
> 
> But in general traveling could be problematic. I have visited 15 countries in the last 10 years but still waiting


Hmm. Am in Oz, more than 3 years Australia experience, been in Uk and 2 years there. Still waiting and am onshore applicant. I don't think there is any improved speed. 190 does come faster than 189.


----------



## Sharma13r

Congratulations mate and I just want to say ++...++..+++ Got my Grant today too..

Thank you so much to all the people around on this Forum. You guys are super helpful!

Skilled Sub Class: 189 | 261311-70 Points
November 7th, 2015 : Invited
November 17th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
November 19th, 2015 : All Docs Including medicals, PCC but no form 80(I was foolish )
Feb 10, 2016 : Request for Form 80 from CO..No idea when CO was assigned. Status was Application Received since 17th Nov
Feb 19, 2016 Visa Grant! 





Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's my turn today and yup finally got the golden golden and golden mail for me and family this morning.I am September applicant and it is a direct grant by GSM adelaide.Timelines are as below.Thanks for lot all the forum readers to achieve this:second:.
> 
> Skilled Sub Class: 189 | Computer network and system engineer: 263111-65 Points(Age-25,PTE-10,Bachelor Degree-15,Work Exp-15)
> Sept 7th, 2015 : Invited
> Sept 10th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
> Sept 24th, 2015 : All Docs including form 80 Including medicals
> Oct 8th 2015 : PCC-India
> Oct 23rd 2015 : Assessment Commence email with CO details(No documents requested)
> Oct 29th 2015 : PCC-UK
> Jan 7th 2015 : Called DIBP-Usual Update
> Feb 11th 2015:Called DIBP-Operator told will escalate it to team as it is pending for long.
> Feb 19th : GRANT:second:


----------



## mcmemam

Guys, today I called the dibp to get updates on my application and I was told that it is under routine checks. And when I asked about the expected response time, I was told there is no exact time but it should be soon. is this a standard reply? anyone here got a similar reply?


----------



## jumboboss

There are only two grants uptill now and the day is over......


----------



## Umas

mcmemam said:


> Guys, today I called the dibp to get updates on my application and I was told that it is under routine checks. And when I asked about the expected response time, I was told there is no exact time but it should be soon. is this a standard reply? anyone here got a similar reply?


Most of the time yes .. that is the standard reply .. .

btw .. when did u lodge your visa and what did CO asked in 2nd contact .. ?


----------



## Abhi_2015

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


Congrats Buddy!!lane:


----------



## Heywb

Sharma13r said:


> Congratulations mate and I just want to say ++...++..+++ Got my Grant today too..
> 
> Thank you so much to all the people around on this Forum. You guys are super helpful!
> 
> Skilled Sub Class: 189 | 261311-70 Points
> November 7th, 2015 : Invited
> November 17th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
> November 19th, 2015 : All Docs Including medicals, PCC but no form 80(I was foolish )
> Feb 10, 2016 : Request for Form 80 from CO..No idea when CO was assigned. Status was Application Received since 17th Nov
> Feb 19, 2016 Visa Grant!


COngrats mate


----------



## bharathi039

mcmemam said:


> Guys, today I called the dibp to get updates on my application and I was told that it is under routine checks. And when I asked about the expected response time, I was told there is no exact time but it should be soon. is this a standard reply? anyone here got a similar reply?



Almost everyone get the same reply..


----------



## mcmemam

Umas said:


> Most of the time yes .. that is the standard reply .. .
> 
> btw .. when did u lodge your visa and what did CO asked in 2nd contact .. ?


I lodged my visa on 1-Sep-2015. Added my newborn and changed my passport number before I was contacted by the 2nd CO who asked for my military service certificate. I should have expected that because I mentioned in form 80 that I enrolled in conscription service for 1 year.


----------



## sipoflifein

*Called DIBP Brisbane today*

Hi All,

Just wanted to share my experience of talking to DIBP Brisbane office today.

I called around 9 am brisbane time. A lady answered the call, initially she asked my lodged and CO dates, once i provided same, she said the current trend is 2 and half to 3 months for CO to come back second time to visit our file and to make a decision.

So she didnt even check my file, and said you can only expect any communication after 2 months of your CO contact.

Thats it.


----------



## Ktoda

wolfskin said:


> You know what ..........
> 
> It's a GRANT
> 
> Wolf can fly now along with his family ....
> Yahoooooo. More details to follow soon. Love you Forum ...
> Received grant mail for Family 5 mins ago


Congratulations and all the best for your next steps


----------



## Ktoda

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's my turn today and yup finally got the golden golden and golden mail for me and family this morning.I am September applicant and it is a direct grant by GSM adelaide.Timelines are as below.Thanks for lot all the forum readers to achieve this:second:.
> 
> Skilled Sub Class: 189 | Computer network and system engineer: 263111-65 Points(Age-25,PTE-10,Bachelor Degree-15,Work Exp-15)
> Sept 7th, 2015 : Invited
> Sept 10th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
> Sept 24th, 2015 : All Docs including form 80 Including medicals
> Oct 8th 2015 : PCC-India
> Oct 23rd 2015 : Assessment Commence email with CO details(No documents requested)
> Oct 29th 2015 : PCC-UK
> Jan 7th 2015 : Called DIBP-Usual Update
> Feb 11th 2015:Called DIBP-Operator told will escalate it to team as it is pending for long.
> Feb 19th : GRANT:second:


Congratulations and all the best for your next steps


----------



## Ktoda

Gunjeet said:


> Hello all. Me and my wife got grant today !!!!!!!!!
> Really very happy. Today is the most happiest day of my life. Congratulations to all who have received their grants and good luck to all in the queue. Thanks for your support and guidance. This forum really helped me a lot during my application process. Please find my timeline.
> 
> 233311- Electrical Engineer
> Visa 189 with 60 points
> EOI Submitted : 4th Sept. 2015
> Invitation : 23rd Nov 2015
> Visa Applied : 2nd Dec. 2015
> PCC & Medicals: 5th Dec.2015
> Form 80 ( me & spouse) - 7th Dec. 2015
> CO assignment; 14th Dec 2015 ( GSM ADELAIDE) ( No additional Documents required)
> Email from 2nd CO : 5 Jan 2016 ( Application allocated for further processing )
> Employment verification: 20 Jan 2016 ( email and phone to HR ).
> Visa Grant : 18 Feb. 2016
> IED: 03 Dec 2016


Congratulations and all the best for your next steps


----------



## sachin1978

sipoflifein said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience of talking to DIBP Brisbane office today.
> 
> I called around 9 am brisbane time. A lady answered the call, initially she asked my lodged and CO dates, once i provided same, she said the current trend is 2 and half to 3 months for CO to come back second time to visit our file and to make a decision.
> 
> So she didnt even check my file, and said you can only expect any communication after 2 months of your CO contact.
> 
> Thats it.


Hi There,

As per your signature, the Background Verification via email was done- 11-Feb-2016.
Can you confirm what does this email talk about ? Appreciate if you could brief more details on what they asked , or was it just a confrmation that it's done.
Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## sipoflifein

Hi,

They(Australia Embassy) just sent a mail to my HR, asking for confirming my Roles in my company.
The HR forwarded the same to my manager for confirming.

My manager told me(about verification) once he replied to them.

I havent got call from embassy till now though, few have got both call and mail verification.

I got to know about verification only when my manager told me offline that he has got a mail




sachin1978 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> As per your signature, the Background Verification via email was done- 11-Feb-2016.
> Can you confirm what does this email talk about ? Appreciate if you could brief more details on what they asked , or was it just a confrmation that it's done.
> Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## gaus

Sharma13r said:


> Congratulations mate and I just want to say ++...++..+++ Got my Grant today too..
> 
> Thank you so much to all the people around on this Forum. You guys are super helpful!
> 
> Skilled Sub Class: 189 | 261311-70 Points
> November 7th, 2015 : Invited
> November 17th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
> November 19th, 2015 : All Docs Including medicals, PCC but no form 80(I was foolish )
> Feb 10, 2016 : Request for Form 80 from CO..No idea when CO was assigned. Status was Application Received since 17th Nov
> Feb 19, 2016 Visa Grant!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## sameerb

Any Applicant, (from Pakistan)

Can guide me how to acquire tax return letters. I am unable to arrange payslips and bank statements but I have NTN # And I want to obtain tax return letter for my employment time in Pakistan.

Anyone?


----------



## Tarun1410

andreyx108b said:


> I would suggest using update us link in immi account and explain the error.
> 
> Just to be on a safe side.)


Thanks Andrey,

Did the same and also uploaded form 1023.

Hope this would suffice ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Tarun1410 said:


> Thanks Andrey, Did the same and also uploaded form 1023. Hope this would suffice ?


As far as i know, anyone of these methods/forms should suffice, but doing both is more than enough 

Good luck


----------



## Umas

Hi Guys,

This is general question .... while asking technical questions (over call if at all that happens) ..based on what they ask them? .. is it our HR/SD letter or CV or ANZSCO code?

Asking this because - I was unable to get HR/SD for my current employer and so it is not assessed by ACS and I did not claim points for the same. 

There are few new technologies I use in my current company and but never used it earlier companies .... So, those new technologies are mentioned in my CV but in none of the HR/SD letter I gave for ACS... 

Any inputs?

thanks,Umas


----------



## andreyx108b

Umas said:


> Hi Guys, This is general question .... while asking technical questions (over call if at all that happens) ..based on what they ask them? .. is it our HR/SD letter or CV or ANZSCO code? Asking this because - I was unable to get HR/SD for my current employer and so it is not assessed by ACS and I did not claim points for the same. There are few new technologies I use in my current company and but never used it earlier .... So, those new technologies are mentioned in my CV but in none of HR/SD letter I gave for ACS... Any inputs? thanks,Umas


If you are nit claiming points, no one will ask and one will verify.


----------



## sameerb

Umas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is general question .... while asking technical questions (over call if at all that happens) ..based on what they ask them? .. is it our HR/SD letter or CV or ANZSCO code?
> 
> Asking this because - I was unable to get HR/SD for my current employer and so it is not assessed by ACS and I did not claim points for the same.
> 
> There are few new technologies I use in my current company and but never used it earlier companies .... So, those new technologies are mentioned in my CV but in none of the HR/SD letter I gave for ACS...
> 
> Any inputs?
> 
> thanks,Umas



Brother,

My general understanding is, what ever is written in your Work experience letters
and your CV. You should be ready to talk about it.

IT people around the world wth same designation usually have different kind of area of expertise. Hence, I don't think they might ask questions based on ANZSCO code description.

Atleast, thats what I think.


----------



## Umas

andreyx108b said:


> If you are nit claiming points, no one will ask and one will verify.


ok ..basically you are saying ... technical questions will be based on employment episode for which points are claimed and HR/SD letter for that employment episode

and CV don't have any roles to play in terms of employment verification ... 

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Evan82

Umas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is general question .... while asking technical questions (over call if at all that happens) ..based on what they ask them? .. is it our HR/SD letter or CV or ANZSCO code?
> 
> Asking this because - I was unable to get HR/SD for my current employer and so it is not assessed by ACS and I did not claim points for the same.
> 
> There are few new technologies I use in my current company and but never used it earlier companies .... So, those new technologies are mentioned in my CV but in none of the HR/SD letter I gave for ACS...
> 
> Any inputs?
> 
> thanks,Umas


hmm... that requires thought...to reiterate...
....(you havn't claimed points for current employment) && (you have claimed points for experience)
In that case will your current employer be contacted or the latest employer with whom you claimed experience....
That's really food for thought...


----------



## Evan82

Umas said:


> ok ..basically you are saying ... technical questions will be based on employment episode for which points are claimed and HR/SD letter for that employment episode
> 
> and CV don't have any roles to play in terms of employment verification ...
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


that's the way I understood as well...


----------



## Umas

Evan82 said:


> hmm... that requires thought...to reiterate...
> ....(you havn't claimed points for current employment) && (you have claimed points for experience)
> In that case will your current employer be contacted or the latest employer with whom you claimed experience....
> That's really food for thought...


I did not get you - .(you havn't claimed points for current employment) && (you have claimed points for experience)

For current employer - I could not get HR/SD letter, hence ACS did not assess it (for ACS i gave just my payslip) .... hence I did not claim points for this (marked relevant=NO in EOI and Visa application )


----------



## Tarun1410

Dear All, 

I am in process of uploading documents post visa lodge and need assistance :

For Myself :

1. Birth/Age : I have Birth certificate but it does not have my name. Should I go ahead and upload it? I shall be uploading other proofs like Passport/class 10 certificate/Marriage certificate etc.
2.Character: FORM 80 & PCC - I have a couple of PCC's for different countries. I assume they have to be uploaded under the category overseas Police clearance -National? multiple uploads under same category are allowed?
3. What needs to be uploaded under the health category?It shows as recommended document type but I have already arranged my medicals? Do I need to upload something separately?
4. I do not have any Australian qualification so assume nothing to be uploaded there.
5. Under Overseas qualifications, do I upload the transcripts/degree of bachelor degree only- which was assessed and i am claiming points against? I did mention masters degree-Non AQF in EOI & visa application. should I upload that one as well?
6. For the work experience section - 
a ) Should I upload documents only for the work ex that is being claimed or documents for whole career?
b) I have SD from my manager. which category it has to be uploaded? work reference or letter/statement Business Employer?
c) Resume- is there a particular format or the usual one that we use would do?
d) Payslips - for 3 years - should i merge them into one and upload or year wise like 2013,2014 etc? 
e) Under Superannuation - is this the EPF statement?
f) which category should I upload the Bank statements? or should I merge them with Payslips?
g) Tax documents- Is it form 16 or the ITR acknowlegement?

For Spouse:

1. Birth : Similar Documents as myself.
2. What do I put in Custody documents? Marriage certificate?? But this would also be used in Relationship documents . Is it OK if the same document is used multiple times?
3. Health again?? what needs to be uploaded?
4. English Ability : My Wife gave IELTS one year back , however I assume it is not valid as per DIBP. I have letters from her college/univ, where do I Upload them, under which category- Others??

Also I could not find the links to upload passport pictures.can someone guide me please?

any other documents that I may be missing.

Apologies for the long post but will appreciate any help.


----------



## Umas

Evan82 said:


> hmm... that requires thought...to reiterate...
> ....(you havn't claimed points for current employment) && (you have claimed points for experience)
> In that case will your current employer be contacted or the latest employer with whom you claimed experience....
> That's really food for thought...


Now got you 

I feel current employer should not be contacted ... because there are no R&R I had produced .. only they can check is my joining date ... 

I any case, I have uploaded my current payslip, tax document, bank statement, offer letter etc ... it is up to DIBP to contact my current employer OR not


----------



## Evan82

Umas said:


> I did not get you - .(you havn't claimed points for current employment) && (you have claimed points for experience)
> 
> For current employer - I could not get HR/SD letter, hence ACS did not assess it (for ACS i gave just my payslip) .... hence I did not claim points for this (marked relevant=NO in EOI and Visa application )


yes... I think we are on the same page here...
You claimed points for experience but that period for which you claimed experience does not include current employment record?? pls correct me if I am wrong... 
So from what I understand, employment verification goes for the employer, the most recent of whom for which you claimed points....


----------



## Evan82

Umas said:


> Now got you
> 
> I feel current employer should not be contacted ... because there are no R&R I had produced .. only they can check is my joining date ...
> 
> I any case, I have uploaded my current payslip, tax document, bank statement, offer letter etc ... it is up to DIBP to contact my current employer OR not


Exactly, and spot on....


----------



## tt2

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's my turn today and yup finally got the golden golden and golden mail for me and family this morning.I am September applicant and it is a direct grant by GSM adelaide.Timelines are as below.Thanks for lot all the forum readers to achieve this:second:.
> 
> Skilled Sub Class: 189 | Computer network and system engineer: 263111-65 Points(Age-25,PTE-10,Bachelor Degree-15,Work Exp-15)
> Sept 7th, 2015 : Invited
> Sept 10th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
> Sept 24th, 2015 : All Docs including form 80 Including medicals
> Oct 8th 2015 : PCC-India
> Oct 23rd 2015 : Assessment Commence email with CO details(No documents requested)
> Oct 29th 2015 : PCC-UK
> Jan 7th 2015 : Called DIBP-Usual Update
> Feb 11th 2015:Called DIBP-Operator told will escalate it to team as it is pending for long.
> Feb 19th : GRANT:second:


Congratulations Rajesh


----------



## Ahmedkwt

Dear Senior Members, 

I have a questions related to Form 80 and employment details for spouse. During the visa application process I have only added the job details after marriage. Now since I have to provide form 80 should I include the Job details prior marriage or it will create problem for visa my applications. I am not claiming any points for spouse its just job details, information and information places like different countries where she was living before marriage. Please help and guide.


----------



## vikaschandra

Ahmedkwt said:


> Dear Senior Members,
> 
> I have a questions related to Form 80 and employment details for spouse. During the visa application process I have only added the job details after marriage. Now since I have to provide form 80 should I include the Job details prior marriage or it will create problem for visa my applications. I am not claiming any points for spouse its just job details, information and information places like different countries where she was living before marriage. Please help and guide.


No Their should not be any problem. since you are not claiming points for spouse fill in all the details on form 80 is for personal particulars assessment.


----------



## sameerb

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's my turn today and yup finally got the golden golden and golden mail for me and family this morning.I am September applicant and it is a direct grant by GSM adelaide.Timelines are as below.Thanks for lot all the forum readers to achieve this:second:.
> 
> Skilled Sub Class: 189 | Computer network and system engineer: 263111-65 Points(Age-25,PTE-10,Bachelor Degree-15,Work Exp-15)
> Sept 7th, 2015 : Invited
> Sept 10th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
> Sept 24th, 2015 : All Docs including form 80 Including medicals
> Oct 8th 2015 : PCC-India
> Oct 23rd 2015 : Assessment Commence email with CO details(No documents requested)
> Oct 29th 2015 : PCC-UK
> Jan 7th 2015 : Called DIBP-Usual Update
> Feb 11th 2015:Called DIBP-Operator told will escalate it to team as it is pending for long.
> Feb 19th : GRANT:second:


Such a long wait for you. Anyways COngratulations


----------



## Evan82

Ahmedkwt said:


> Dear Senior Members,
> 
> I have a questions related to Form 80 and employment details for spouse. During the visa application process I have only added the job details after marriage. Now since I have to provide form 80 should I include the Job details prior marriage or it will create problem for visa my applications. I am not claiming any points for spouse its just job details, information and information places like different countries where she was living before marriage. Please help and guide.


I think to avoid any undesirable delays you should mention ALL EMPLOYMENT details from birth (but practically after turning 18) in form 80. If your wife wan't employed, you still need to mention show she financed herself. e.g by parents while following education... If you are not thorough with this, rest assured, that there is a group of officers who get back to you asking for explanations, resulting in delays of processing. As for travel again, this is important for them to decide to request PCCs (police clearance certificates), so better fill them as accurately as possible covering all her lifespan.


----------



## tt2

Sharma13r said:


> Congratulations mate and I just want to say ++...++..+++ Got my Grant today too..
> 
> Thank you so much to all the people around on this Forum. You guys are super helpful!
> 
> Skilled Sub Class: 189 | 261311-70 Points
> November 7th, 2015 : Invited
> November 17th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
> November 19th, 2015 : All Docs Including medicals, PCC but no form 80(I was foolish )
> Feb 10, 2016 : Request for Form 80 from CO..No idea when CO was assigned. Status was Application Received since 17th Nov
> Feb 19, 2016 Visa Grant!


Congratulations CO came back fast hey, all the best with the rest of the journey


----------



## Aussicanada

A very happy moment today. I am a silent observer of this forum, but this really helped a lot. Received golden mail With the grace of God. Its for me, my wife and kid. 

All the best to all who are waiting, its just matter of time guys, just divert your attention somewhere else, your grant is on the way. 
EOI 6th July
Invite 2nd August
Lodged Application for 190: 16 oct 15
CO contact 16 nov 15
Grant: 19-Feb-16
No calls to DIBP, just waited patiently


----------



## Ahmedkwt

From where should I download the Form 80? Kindly provide the link if possible. 

Thank you


----------



## Jeeten#80

Here you go....

*FORM 80*


A simple google search could have done the trick.




Ahmedkwt said:


> From where should I download the Form 80? Kindly provide the link if possible.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Ahmedkwt

Thank You Dear. 

I had uploaded from google but wasn't sure if this is the latest version. to be on the safe side. Again Thank you 



Jeeten#80 said:


> Here you go....
> 
> *FORM 80*
> 
> 
> A simple google search could have done the trick.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Aussicanada said:


> A very happy moment today. I am a silent observer of this forum, but this really helped a lot. Received golden mail With the grace of God. Its for me, my wife and kid.
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting, its just matter of time guys, just divert your attention somewhere else, your grant is on the way.
> EOI 6th July
> Invite 2nd August
> Lodged Application for 190: 16 oct 15
> CO contact 16 nov 15
> Grant: 19-Feb-16
> No calls to DIBP, just waited patiently



Hey, congratulations and all the best.

Your timeline is similar to mine, what is the ANZSCO that you have applied?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Ahmedkwt said:


> Dear Senior Members, I have a questions related to Form 80 and employment details for spouse. During the visa application process I have only added the job details after marriage. Now since I have to provide form 80 should I include the Job details prior marriage or it will create problem for visa my applications. I am not claiming any points for spouse its just job details, information and information places like different countries where she was living before marriage. Please help and guide.


You can not hide anything in the form 80 - you have to lust ALL employment, marriage has nothing to do with employment history.


----------



## doubletrouble

sameerberlas said:


> Any Applicant, (from Pakistan)
> 
> Can guide me how to acquire tax return letters. I am unable to arrange payslips and bank statements but I have NTN # And I want to obtain tax return letter for my employment time in Pakistan.
> 
> Anyone?


Tax return letters, what do you mean by this?

Two things I could think of:
1. Income tax of salaried person is deducted at source i.e. by your employer, so they are liable to give you a certificate of tax collection/deduction of Income Tax (Under rule 42).

2. People in Pakistan are liable to file Income tax return, which is filed online as well as manually (paper based). You have NTN# but do you file your Income tax return every year? 
If yes, How do you file? Online or paper based? 
If not, you can't get Tax return letter for something you have not filed.

Hope this helps.
J.


----------



## sameerb

Aussicanada said:


> A very happy moment today. I am a silent observer of this forum, but this really helped a lot. Received golden mail With the grace of God. Its for me, my wife and kid.
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting, its just matter of time guys, just divert your attention somewhere else, your grant is on the way.
> EOI 6th July
> Invite 2nd August
> Lodged Application for 190: 16 oct 15
> CO contact 16 nov 15
> Grant: 19-Feb-16
> No calls to DIBP, just waited patiently


Congratulations !!!! hoto:


----------



## sameerb

doubletrouble said:


> Tax return letters, what do you mean by this?
> 
> Two things I could think of:
> 1. Income tax of salaried person is deducted at source i.e. by your employer, so they are liable to give you a certificate of tax collection/deduction of Income Tax (Under rule 42).
> 
> 2. People in Pakistan are liable to file Income tax return, which is filed online as well as manually (paper based). You have NTN# but do you file your Income tax return every year?
> If yes, How do you file? Online or paper based?
> If not, you can't get Tax return letter for something you have not filed.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> J.



Thanks for the answer. Actually I want option 1. And since being out of Pakistan it is quite hard for me to properly communicate and followup with HR of old employers. They hardly gave me only 6 months of payslips out of my 3 years of work experience, claiming that they have limited data of old employees. Since I wasn't so hopeful of their active response I am trying to find a way to directly get any such letter or certificate from FBR.


----------



## gaus

Aussicanada said:


> A very happy moment today. I am a silent observer of this forum, but this really helped a lot. Received golden mail With the grace of God. Its for me, my wife and kid.
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting, its just matter of time guys, just divert your attention somewhere else, your grant is on the way.
> EOI 6th July
> Invite 2nd August
> Lodged Application for 190: 16 oct 15
> CO contact 16 nov 15
> Grant: 19-Feb-16
> No calls to DIBP, just waited patiently


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## jeba

After over a years of struggle I am happy to tell you that I have received the *GRANT TODAY*. 

Appreciate every single one of you who help me out during this journey and hope you receive yours soon. 
Since I am already in Australia it is such a relief for me to have unconditional visa which opens up lots of opportunities for me to grab.
Since I got to know today evening, tomorrow going to be my celebration day.

Thanks once again and good luck to all of you!


----------



## Makybe Diva

Sharma13r said:


> Congratulations mate and I just want to say ++...++..+++ Got my Grant today too..
> 
> Thank you so much to all the people around on this Forum. You guys are super helpful!
> 
> Skilled Sub Class: 189 | 261311-70 Points
> November 7th, 2015 : Invited
> November 17th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
> November 19th, 2015 : All Docs Including medicals, PCC but no form 80(I was foolish )
> Feb 10, 2016 : Request for Form 80 from CO..No idea when CO was assigned. Status was Application Received since 17th Nov
> Feb 19, 2016 Visa Grant!


Congratulations !!!
That was a quick grant after waiting so long for CO to be assigned.
When did you upload form 80 ?


----------



## mcmemam

jeba said:


> After over a years of struggle I am happy to tell you that I have received the GRANT TODAY. Appreciate every single one of you who help me out during this journey and hope you receive yours soon. Since I am already in Australia it is such a relief for me to have unconditional visa which opens up lots of opportunities for me to grab. Since I got to know today evening, tomorrow going to be my celebration day. Thanks once again and good luck to all of you!


Congrats Jeba. We have similar co contact date. I hope my grant is just around the corner.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sameerb

jeba said:


> After over a years of struggle I am happy to tell you that I have received the *GRANT TODAY*.
> 
> Appreciate every single one of you who help me out during this journey and hope you receive yours soon.
> Since I am already in Australia it is such a relief for me to have unconditional visa which opens up lots of opportunities for me to grab.
> Since I got to know today evening, tomorrow going to be my celebration day.
> 
> Thanks once again and good luck to all of you!


congratssseace:


----------



## sameerb

Sharma13r said:


> Congratulations mate and I just want to say ++...++..+++ Got my Grant today too..
> 
> Thank you so much to all the people around on this Forum. You guys are super helpful!
> 
> Skilled Sub Class: 189 | 261311-70 Points
> November 7th, 2015 : Invited
> November 17th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
> November 19th, 2015 : All Docs Including medicals, PCC but no form 80(I was foolish )
> Feb 10, 2016 : Request for Form 80 from CO..No idea when CO was assigned. Status was Application Received since 17th Nov
> Feb 19, 2016 Visa Grant!


congratss eace:


----------



## manreetvirk

Aussicanada said:


> A very happy moment today. I am a silent observer of this forum, but this really helped a lot. Received golden mail With the grace of God. Its for me, my wife and kid.
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting, its just matter of time guys, just divert your attention somewhere else, your grant is on the way.
> EOI 6th July
> Invite 2nd August
> Lodged Application for 190: 16 oct 15
> CO contact 16 nov 15
> Grant: 19-Feb-16
> No calls to DIBP, just waited patiently



Congrates...any job varification..


----------



## vikaschandra

jeba said:


> After over a years of struggle I am happy to tell you that I have received the *GRANT TODAY*.
> 
> Appreciate every single one of you who help me out during this journey and hope you receive yours soon.
> Since I am already in Australia it is such a relief for me to have unconditional visa which opens up lots of opportunities for me to grab.
> Since I got to know today evening, tomorrow going to be my celebration day.
> 
> Thanks once again and good luck to all of you!


Congratulations Jeba. Best wishes for your future


----------



## gaus

jeba said:


> After over a years of struggle I am happy to tell you that I have received the *GRANT TODAY*.
> 
> Appreciate every single one of you who help me out during this journey and hope you receive yours soon.
> Since I am already in Australia it is such a relief for me to have unconditional visa which opens up lots of opportunities for me to grab.
> Since I got to know today evening, tomorrow going to be my celebration day.
> 
> Thanks once again and good luck to all of you!


Hearty Congratulations!!!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Congratulations jeba 
Pls copy your timeline as some people log in from mobile


----------



## indergreat

jeba said:


> After over a years of struggle I am happy to tell you that I have received the GRANT TODAY.
> 
> Appreciate every single one of you who help me out during this journey and hope you receive yours soon.
> Since I am already in Australia it is such a relief for me to have unconditional visa which opens up lots of opportunities for me to grab.
> Since I got to know today evening, tomorrow going to be my celebration day.
> 
> Thanks once again and good luck to all of you!





Sharma13r said:


> Congratulations mate and I just want to say ++...++..+++ Got my Grant today too..
> 
> Thank you so much to all the people around on this Forum. You guys are super helpful!
> 
> Skilled Sub Class: 189 | 261311-70 Points
> November 7th, 2015 : Invited
> November 17th, 2015 : Visa Lodged
> November 19th, 2015 : All Docs Including medicals, PCC but no form 80(I was foolish )
> Feb 10, 2016 : Request for Form 80 from CO..No idea when CO was assigned. Status was Application Received since 17th Nov
> Feb 19, 2016 Visa Grant!



Congratulations guys ... have a blast and all the best for future over there ....


----------



## 6hassan

By the grace of God Almighty, I am extremely happy to tell you guys that I have been granted the visa. Thank you all very much for your support. May the rest of you get your grant soon.

Visa: 189
ANZSCO Code: Materials Engineer (233112)
EA Applied: 26 Mar 2014
EA successful: 16 Sept 2014
PTE ( 09 Sep 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/85/90/90 
EOI Invitation: 09 Oct 2015
Visa Lodged: *18 Oct 2015*
Medicals: 20 Oct 2015
CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (Brisbane)
PCC uploaded: 11 Nov 15
Grant: *19 Feb 2016 *


----------



## xehny

6hassan said:


> By the grace of God Almighty, I am extremely happy to tell you guys that I have been granted the visa. Thank you all very much for your support. May the rest of you get your grant soon.
> 
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: Materials Engineer (233112)
> EA Applied: 26 Mar 2014
> EA successful: 16 Sept 2014
> PTE ( 09 Sep 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/85/90/90
> EOI Invitation: 09 Oct 2015
> Visa Lodged: *18 Oct 2015*
> Medicals: 20 Oct 2015
> CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (Brisbane)
> PCC uploaded: 11 Nov 15
> Grant: *19 Feb 2016 *


Congrats Hassan!


----------



## gaus

6hassan said:


> By the grace of God Almighty, I am extremely happy to tell you guys that I have been granted the visa. Thank you all very much for your support. May the rest of you get your grant soon.
> 
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: Materials Engineer (233112)
> EA Applied: 26 Mar 2014
> EA successful: 16 Sept 2014
> PTE ( 09 Sep 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/85/90/90
> EOI Invitation: 09 Oct 2015
> Visa Lodged: *18 Oct 2015*
> Medicals: 20 Oct 2015
> CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (Brisbane)
> PCC uploaded: 11 Nov 15
> Grant: *19 Feb 2016 *


Congratulations!!! Wish you all the best. 

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Cgarik

Man most who applied with me and others who i know in this forum are all getting grants... I am nervous now.... feel like sitting on a ticking time bomb


----------



## sameerb

6hassan said:


> By the grace of God Almighty, I am extremely happy to tell you guys that I have been granted the visa. Thank you all very much for your support. May the rest of you get your grant soon.
> 
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: Materials Engineer (233112)
> EA Applied: 26 Mar 2014
> EA successful: 16 Sept 2014
> PTE ( 09 Sep 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/85/90/90
> EOI Invitation: 09 Oct 2015
> Visa Lodged: *18 Oct 2015*
> Medicals: 20 Oct 2015
> CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (Brisbane)
> PCC uploaded: 11 Nov 15
> Grant: *19 Feb 2016 *



COngrats! eace:


----------



## vikaschandra

6hassan said:


> By the grace of God Almighty, I am extremely happy to tell you guys that I have been granted the visa. Thank you all very much for your support. May the rest of you get your grant soon.
> 
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: Materials Engineer (233112)
> EA Applied: 26 Mar 2014
> EA successful: 16 Sept 2014
> PTE ( 09 Sep 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/85/90/90
> EOI Invitation: 09 Oct 2015
> Visa Lodged: *18 Oct 2015*
> Medicals: 20 Oct 2015
> CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (Brisbane)
> PCC uploaded: 11 Nov 15
> Grant: *19 Feb 2016 *


Congratulations Hassan best wishes


----------



## fernandezjairus

6hassan said:


> By the grace of God Almighty, I am extremely happy to tell you guys that I have been granted the visa. Thank you all very much for your support. May the rest of you get your grant soon.
> 
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: Materials Engineer (233112)
> EA Applied: 26 Mar 2014
> EA successful: 16 Sept 2014
> PTE ( 09 Sep 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/85/90/90
> EOI Invitation: 09 Oct 2015
> Visa Lodged: *18 Oct 2015*
> Medicals: 20 Oct 2015
> CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (Brisbane)
> PCC uploaded: 11 Nov 15
> Grant: *19 Feb 2016 *


Congrats hassan..... Closer and closer the timelines get..... Fingers crossed.....


----------



## raghum4u

Cgarik said:


> Man most who applied with me and others who i know in this forum are all getting grants... I am nervous now.... feel like sitting on a ticking time bomb


Same here buddy... We can't do anything apart from sharing each other feelings... Chill.. Still there are many like you and me...


----------



## ravian720

Hi Guys 

I got my grant today. My agent called me in morning and i had been out in the clouds celebrating the day ... Here are my timelines. 

189 (65 pts) 261312 | IELTS Points 10| ACS Points 10 | EOI submitted: 28-AUG-15| EOI invited: 07-SEP-15 | 189 visa lodged: 20-SEP-15| Doc upload: 23-SEP-15 | CO Contact: 28th Oct | PCC: 22-Nov-15 | Medicals: 29 Sept / 30-Nov-15 (Self, 2 Xrays)| CO Assigned: 30-DEC-15 (Requested Form 815 Only)| Grant: 19th Feb 2016 | IED : 4th June 2016

Hope all of you waiting for their grants get them in coming week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## manreetvirk

raghum4u said:


> Same here buddy... We can't do anything apart from sharing each other feelings... Chill.. Still there are many like you and me...


same here..


----------



## manreetvirk

ravian720 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got my grant today. My agent called me in morning and i had been out in the clouds celebrating the day ... Here are my timelines.
> 
> 189 (65 pts) 261312 | IELTS Points 10| ACS Points 10 | EOI submitted: 28-AUG-15| EOI invited: 07-SEP-15 | 189 visa lodged: 20-SEP-15| Doc upload: 23-SEP-15 | CO Contact: 28th Oct | PCC: 22-Nov-15 | Medicals: 29 Sept / 30-Nov-15 (Self, 2 Xrays)| CO Assigned: 30-DEC-15 (Requested Form 815 Only)| Grant: 19th Feb 2016 | IED : 4th June 2016
> 
> Hope all of you waiting for their grants get them in coming week. Fingers crossed.


Congrates dear...any job varification...???


----------



## ravian720

manreetvirk said:


> Congrates dear...any job varification...???


Thx... n no emp. Verification ... 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## indergreat

ravian720 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got my grant today. My agent called me in morning and i had been out in the clouds celebrating the day ... Here are my timelines.
> 
> 189 (65 pts) 261312 | IELTS Points 10| ACS Points 10 | EOI submitted: 28-AUG-15| EOI invited: 07-SEP-15 | 189 visa lodged: 20-SEP-15| Doc upload: 23-SEP-15 | CO Contact: 28th Oct | PCC: 22-Nov-15 | Medicals: 29 Sept / 30-Nov-15 (Self, 2 Xrays)| CO Assigned: 30-DEC-15 (Requested Form 815 Only)| Grant: 19th Feb 2016 | IED : 4th June 2016
> 
> Hope all of you waiting for their grants get them in coming week. Fingers crossed.


Congratz mate ... finally the wait paid off .... have a great future over there ... by the way any verification that you know off ....


----------



## sameerb

ravian720 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got my grant today. My agent called me in morning and i had been out in the clouds celebrating the day ... Here are my timelines.
> 
> 189 (65 pts) 261312 | IELTS Points 10| ACS Points 10 | EOI submitted: 28-AUG-15| EOI invited: 07-SEP-15 | 189 visa lodged: 20-SEP-15| Doc upload: 23-SEP-15 | CO Contact: 28th Oct | PCC: 22-Nov-15 | Medicals: 29 Sept / 30-Nov-15 (Self, 2 Xrays)| CO Assigned: 30-DEC-15 (Requested Form 815 Only)| Grant: 19th Feb 2016 | IED : 4th June 2016
> 
> Hope all of you waiting for their grants get them in coming week. Fingers crossed.


Wow Ravian! congratulations!!! SO happy to hear about you eace:


----------



## 6hassan

Thanks everyone. Thanks indeed.


----------



## gd2015

Cgarik said:


> Man most who applied with me and others who i know in this forum are all getting grants... I am nervous now.... feel like sitting on a ticking time bomb


Exactly my sentiments.


----------



## ravian720

indergreat said:


> Congratz mate ... finally the wait paid off .... have a great future over there ... by the way any verification that you know off ....


They verified my chest xrays alot ^_^ ... nothing other than that  signed form 815 too  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## jeba

yasmeenaaa said:


> Congratulations jeba
> Pls copy your timeline as some people log in from mobile


My time line as you requested.

Visa: 189 | ANZSCO Code: 261313 
ACS: 03-Jun-2015, Positive 
IELTS: 30-May-2015: L8.0,R8.0,W6.0,S7.0 
EOI Submitted: 03-Jun-2015 with 189-60 
189 Invitation: 04-Dec-2015 
Visa Lodge: 05-Dec-2015 
CO Assign: 14-Dec-2015 
Ask For Additional Docs (Form 80, Police Report, online submit of PTE results for my wife): 16-Dec-2015 
Submit Additional Docs: 22-Dec-2015
Call DIBP for follow up: 02- Feb -2015
GRANT :19-Feb-2016


----------



## mcmemam

jeba said:


> My time line as you requested. Visa: 189 | ANZSCO Code: 261313 ACS: 03-Jun-2015, Positive IELTS: 30-May-2015: L8.0,R8.0,W6.0,S7.0 EOI Submitted: 03-Jun-2015 with 189-60 189 Invitation: 04-Dec-2015 Visa Lodge: 05-Dec-2015 CO Assign: 14-Dec-2015 Ask For Additional Docs (Form 80, Police Report, online submit of PTE results for my wife): 16-Dec-2015 Submit Additional Docs: 22-Dec-2015 Call DIBP for follow up: 02- Feb -2015 GRANT :19-Feb-2016


Would i know what were you told when you called the DIBP on 02-feb?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ranjoo

*australian Police clearance*

i have applied for 189 visa and while in australia, i once ate a few chocolates and put a few in my bag from target store.
i got a fine 300 dollar fine which i paid and 30 odd hours of community service ...i was told its a spent conviction ...but its showing up in police clearance.

i would like to know if its going to be an issue or something that case officers excuse


----------



## andreyx108b

ranjoo said:


> i have applied for 189 visa and while in australia, i once ate a few chocolates and put a few in my bag from target store. i got a fine 300 dollar fine which i paid and 30 odd hours of community service ...i was told its a spent conviction ...but its showing up in police clearance.  i would like to know if its going to be an issue or something that case officers excuse


Should not be. 

This will not fail you on character grounds. 

However - you must be honest and disclose this in all of the forms.


----------



## jeba

mcmemam said:


> Would i know what were you told when you called the DIBP on 02-feb?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I said, I want to check the status of my application since I haven't heard from CO from long time even though I have provided additional documents long ago.
Then the lady, wanted to check my details so she ask for my reference number which I did not have so I gave passport number then she puled up the record.
She said, I can see the documents has been provided but there is no progress CO has made after that. There is nothing I can do but I will add a note to your case to let the CO know that you have contacted us today to check the progress.
I said, Yes please.
Then I heard she typed something and said I added a note.


Call was about 2-3 mins. Honestly, I don't think the call has any impact on process of the application. But by doing so you certainly won't not loose anything.


----------



## mcmemam

jeba said:


> I said, I want to check the status of my application since I haven't heard from CO from long time even though I have provided additional documents long ago.
> Then the lady, wanted to check my details so she ask for my reference number which I did not have so I gave passport number then she puled up the record.
> She said, I can see the documents has been provided but there is no progress CO has made after that. There is nothing I can do but I will add a note to your case to let the CO know that you have contacted us today to check the progress.
> I said, Yes please.
> Then I heard she typed something and said I added a note.
> 
> 
> Call was about 2-3 mins. Honestly, I don't think the call has any impact on process of the application. But by doing so you certainly won't not loose anything.


When I called them yesterday, I was told that my application is in the routine checks state, and when I asked about any expected time, I was told that there is no specific time but it should be soon! I just couldn't wrap my head around the natural of the routine checks. I really hope it is a standard reply.


----------



## deepgill

ravian720 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got my grant today. My agent called me in morning and i had been out in the clouds celebrating the day ... Here are my timelines.
> 
> 189 (65 pts) 261312 | IELTS Points 10| ACS Points 10 | EOI submitted: 28-AUG-15| EOI invited: 07-SEP-15 | 189 visa lodged: 20-SEP-15| Doc upload: 23-SEP-15 | CO Contact: 28th Oct | PCC: 22-Nov-15 | Medicals: 29 Sept / 30-Nov-15 (Self, 2 Xrays)| CO Assigned: 30-DEC-15 (Requested Form 815 Only)| Grant: 19th Feb 2016 | IED : 4th June 2016
> 
> Hope all of you waiting for their grants get them in coming week. Fingers crossed.


Congratulations.. Ravian. Best of luck.


----------



## rahulnair

Hearty Congratulations to everyone who received the grants in the last two days! All the very best for the new innings Down Under!


----------



## rahulnair

The last 2 days of the week saw a flurry of grants and some kind of action from the COs. Hopefully next week will be better!  All the best guys...


----------



## Tushar_2015

Heywb said:


> Dear as per my observation, One gets grant quickly if he has foreign education / degree , Australlian or european work experience or already visited Australia or currently living in Australia or any other european country. Otherwise the visa grant takes time. You can go through this blog and can see some applicants currently living in Australia got grants in less than one month time but this information cannot be find from their signatures.


I am leaving in Australia but I have not yet received the Visa after 5 months of of the invitation.


----------



## sameerb

Tushar_2015 said:


> I am leaving in Australia but I have not yet received the Visa after 5 months of of the invitation.


I believe you meant to say after 5 months of "VISA LODGEMENT" not just invitation.


----------



## arun32

Hi all,

CO asked for additional documents, UG and PG Degree certificaes, FORM 16 and spouse functional english as well...

I have submitted FOMR 16...

For 2012-2013, My company - A has given Form16 for Q1, and for Q2 tax was not deducted, as my salary was below tax slab...

By end of October i have changed my company - B and they have given FORM 16 for Q4, and for Nov and Dec tax was not deducted.

When i spoke to the second company - B , I was informed that tax was deducted from Jan, once the salary crossed tax slab, and it is mentioned in Form 16 PartB.

How do i explain this to CO, he asked to provide Form 16 for rest of the quarters.

Please suggest


----------



## Tushar_2015

sameerberlas said:


> I believe you meant to say after 5 months of "VISA LODGEMENT" not just invitation.


Yes.


----------



## Tatsie1379

Hi Experts, need your help again.

I do not have this question when I fill up the form:
*Previous Travel to Australia*
Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?

However, when I print the form, the above question is there.

And, fyi, I have travelled to Australia under Visa 600 last year.

Hope you can help me out on this.


----------



## shamisoman

hi I lodge my 190 visa last May. I didn't get my visa and my pcc is expiring on march 13.do I need to take another pcc and sent to my CO? or wait for any reply from CO?


----------



## greatwork

Hi All,

Need your help.

After getting ITA my passport is changed,do I need to upload any extra form/document except new passport and old passoprt? I don't remember whether I provided passport number while submitting EOI.


----------



## Umas

Tatsie1379 said:


> Hi Experts, need your help again.
> 
> I do not have this question when I fill up the form:
> Previous Travel to Australia
> Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
> 
> However, when I print the form, the above question is there.
> 
> And, fyi, I have travelled to Australia under Visa 600 last year.
> 
> Hope you can help me out on this.


This is a software glitch ... Manyof us faced the same issue .. 

You can use 'update us' link to inform about your previous travel details


----------



## Tatsie1379

Umas said:


> This is a software glitch ... Manyof us faced the same issue ..
> 
> You can use 'update us' link to inform about your previous travel details


Hi Umas, thanks for the reply.

I do not see the "update us" link. Do I submit the application first then I will see the link?


----------



## cozmopravesh

Tatsie1379 said:


> Hi Umas, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I do not see the "update us" link. Do I submit the application first then I will see the link?



Yes, Update Us link will appear after Application is submitted


----------



## Tatsie1379

cozmopravesh said:


> Yes, Update Us link will appear after Application is submitted


Thank you Cozmopravesh.

Thanks experts!


----------



## aussieby2016

greatwork said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your help.
> 
> After getting ITA my passport is changed,do I need to upload any extra form/document except new passport and old passoprt? I don't remember whether I provided passport number while submitting EOI.


Yes do upload both and do mention it in form 80 also to avoid delay.....i did the same.....


----------



## sahil4343

hello guys need your advise please

i got invitation on 6 July 2015 and CO assigned on 7 sep 2015 (visa subclass 189)

i send email to Australia immigration dept GSM on 2 week of Jan 2016 no reply received till date

i have call to Australia immigration dept GSM on 1 week of Feb 2016 and ask them about my visa current status they said that my visa application is has finalised but decision has not been taken

pls advise i worried why its taking long time ?

Thanks


----------



## mcmemam

sahil4343 said:


> hello guys need your advise please i got invitation on 6 July 2015 and CO assigned on 7 sep 2015 (visa subclass 189) i send email to Australia immigration dept GSM on 2 week of Jan 2016 no reply received till date i have call to Australia immigration dept GSM on 1 week of Feb 2016 and ask them about my visa current status they said that my visa application is has finalised but decision has not been taken pls advise i worried why its taking long time ? Thanks


Could you please share your complete timeline? 
I suggest that you call again and report this story. Sometimes, calling for an update works.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## JAN84

6hassan said:


> By the grace of God Almighty, I am extremely happy to tell you guys that I have been granted the visa. Thank you all very much for your support. May the rest of you get your grant soon.
> 
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: Materials Engineer (233112)
> EA Applied: 26 Mar 2014
> EA successful: 16 Sept 2014
> PTE ( 09 Sep 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/85/90/90
> EOI Invitation: 09 Oct 2015
> Visa Lodged: *18 Oct 2015*
> Medicals: 20 Oct 2015
> CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (Brisbane)
> PCC uploaded: 11 Nov 15
> Grant: *19 Feb 2016 *


Congrats Bro


----------



## JAN84

ravian720 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got my grant today. My agent called me in morning and i had been out in the clouds celebrating the day ... Here are my timelines.
> 
> 189 (65 pts) 261312 | IELTS Points 10| ACS Points 10 | EOI submitted: 28-AUG-15| EOI invited: 07-SEP-15 | 189 visa lodged: 20-SEP-15| Doc upload: 23-SEP-15 | CO Contact: 28th Oct | PCC: 22-Nov-15 | Medicals: 29 Sept / 30-Nov-15 (Self, 2 Xrays)| CO Assigned: 30-DEC-15 (Requested Form 815 Only)| Grant: 19th Feb 2016 | IED : 4th June 2016
> 
> Hope all of you waiting for their grants get them in coming week. Fingers crossed.


Congratulations


----------



## dristipandey

hello, 

I am having problem regarding visa fee payment. The credit limit given hete in my country is not enough for payment. What should i do ? Please suggest


----------



## JAN84

jeba said:


> After over a years of struggle I am happy to tell you that I have received the *GRANT TODAY*.
> 
> Appreciate every single one of you who help me out during this journey and hope you receive yours soon.
> Since I am already in Australia it is such a relief for me to have unconditional visa which opens up lots of opportunities for me to grab.
> Since I got to know today evening, tomorrow going to be my celebration day.
> 
> Thanks once again and good luck to all of you!


Congrats Jeba. Enjoy..


----------



## andreyx108b

dristipandey said:


> hello, I am having problem regarding visa fee payment. The credit limit given hete in my country is not enough for payment. What should i do ? Please suggest


Call the bank and ask to increase the limit.


----------



## realwizard

dristipandey said:


> hello,
> 
> I am having problem regarding visa fee payment. The credit limit given hete in my country is not enough for payment. What should i do ? Please suggest


You could get a debit card.


----------



## manreetvirk

dristipandey said:


> hello,
> 
> I am having problem regarding visa fee payment. The credit limit given hete in my country is not enough for payment. What should i do ? Please suggest


You can make payment with travel card or instant credit card(made on FD basis)


----------



## vikaschandra

dristipandey said:


> hello,
> 
> I am having problem regarding visa fee payment. The credit limit given hete in my country is not enough for payment. What should i do ? Please suggest


Dristi check with Himalayan bank & Nabil Bank they can issue FCY International Pre Paid Card which you can use for online transactions. 
Also check with your bank on the limit for online transaction with Your debit card.


----------



## AA007

Experts. 
Form 80 , Q18: travel details in last 10 years. 

I have travelled every year 2 times to my home country and 2 times to my job country. So in last 5 years I have almost 20 visit in 2 countries. So should I mention all or one for each country. 

Thanks in advance for reply.


----------



## vikaschandra

AA007 said:


> Experts.
> Form 80 , Q18: travel details in last 10 years.
> 
> I have travelled every year 2 times to my home country and 2 times to my job country. So in last 5 years I have almost 20 visit in 2 countries. So should I mention all or one for each country.
> 
> Thanks in advance for reply.


You should mention all of your travel history


----------



## Justlibra

Hi All,
I have a question can someone please clarify it.
I have lodged 489 visa October which hopefully I'll get it soon , after lodging it I got inviting for 190 Nsw visa which I applied as well! So at the moment I have 2 applications in progress. I have EOi for 189 as well! I have lodged all three EOI's seperately. Will I be able to get an invite on 189 or not after lodging 489 and 190 ?? Because that what I'm most after
Thanks in advance


----------



## dristipandey

can u please describe in detail.. I suppose you are from Nepal. I desparetely need help right now. My visa invitation is expiring soon.. I have visited himalayan bank ..but they drnied for help


----------



## vaibhavmad

Hi All,

Please advise here.
So I got a CO allocated and he asked for extra documents like PCC etc. Some of the documents are already uploaded in my initial applications.
1) So do I have to resubmit all the documents again
2) Also, do I have to write a cover letter to the CO for all the documents I am attaching
3) also, how important it is to have the authorized signatory's phone number on employment reference. Althoguh the letter has the company's contact numbers

please help here as this will help me to submit my reply timely

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

dristipandey said:


> can u please describe in detail.. I suppose you are from Nepal. I desparetely need help right now. My visa invitation is expiring soon.. I have visited himalayan bank ..but they drnied for help



Dristi the available option that I know are the prepaid international card issued by Nabil bank and Himalayn Bank. I can understand that due to NRB regulations of not being able to provide details The bank must have denied issuing the card. Try with Nabil Bank tell them about the visa application requirement. 

The other available option is to see if you can get someone pay the fees from his/her credit card which has adequate limit. 
Do you gave anyone in Aus whom you can ask to pay on your behalf.


----------



## cozmopravesh

*A new week is going to start in few hours for sailors....

Hope this week rains grants for impatient souls out here and offer a new life down under!!!*


----------



## Majician

cozmopravesh said:


> *A new week is going to start in few hours for sailors....
> 
> Hope this week rains grants for impatient souls out here and offer a new life down under!!!*


Insha Allah, wish you best of luck !!


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> Insha Allah, wish you best of luck !!


Wishing every one all the best!!!! :thumb:


----------



## KrithiAussie

*Grant letter*

Hi friends, 
Got grant letter for me    , my husband and my kid today at 2:53 IST. Relieved and happpy.... Thanks to the forum who had helped to predict the date almost near to the date I predicted. 

My timelines below
---------------------------
IELTS - BAND 7
EOI - 9-Oct-2015
Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
CO Contact 1 - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
-----
------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
CO Contact 2 - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
Employment verification call - 16-Feb-2016
Grant - 22/Feb/2016
IED - 21/Nov/2016 lane:


----------



## andreyx108b

KrithiAussie said:


> Hi friends, Got grant letter for me    , my husband and my kid today at 2:53 IST. Relieved and happpy.... Thanks to the forum who had helped to predict the date almost near to the date I predicted. My timelines below --------------------------- IELTS - BAND 7 EOI - 9-Oct-2015 Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221) CO Contact 1 - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse) ----- ------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015 CO Contact 2 - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP) Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015 Employment verification call - 16-Feb-2016 Grant - 22/Feb/2016 IED - 21/Nov/2016 lane:


Congrats!!!


----------



## yasmeenaaa

KrithiAussie said:


> Hi friends,
> Got grant letter for me    , my husband and my kid today at 2:53 IST. Relieved and happpy.... Thanks to the forum who had helped to predict the date almost near to the date I predicted.
> 
> My timelines below
> ---------------------------
> IELTS - BAND 7
> EOI - 9-Oct-2015
> Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
> CO Contact 1 - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
> -----
> ------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
> Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
> CO Contact 2 - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
> Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
> Employment verification call - 16-Feb-2016
> Grant - 22/Feb/2016
> IED - 21/Nov/2016 lane:



congratulationsssss


----------



## yasmeenaaa

KrithiAussie said:


> Hi friends,
> Got grant letter for me    , my husband and my kid today at 2:53 IST. Relieved and happpy.... Thanks to the forum who had helped to predict the date almost near to the date I predicted.
> 
> My timelines below
> ---------------------------
> IELTS - BAND 7
> EOI - 9-Oct-2015
> Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
> CO Contact 1 - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
> -----
> ------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
> Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
> CO Contact 2 - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
> Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
> Employment verification call - 16-Feb-2016
> Grant - 22/Feb/2016
> IED - 21/Nov/2016 lane:


is it 189 or 190?


----------



## KrithiAussie

yasmeenaaa said:


> is it 189 or 190?


Thanks yasmeena, it was 189. Grant from GSM Adelaide. 
All the best yasmeena!


----------



## Makybe Diva

KrithiAussie said:


> Hi friends,
> Got grant letter for me    , my husband and my kid today at 2:53 IST. Relieved and happpy.... Thanks to the forum who had helped to predict the date almost near to the date I predicted.
> 
> My timelines below
> ---------------------------
> IELTS - BAND 7
> EOI - 9-Oct-2015
> Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
> CO Contact 1 - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
> -----
> ------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
> Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
> CO Contact 2 - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
> Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
> Employment verification call - 16-Feb-2016
> Grant - 22/Feb/2016
> IED - 21/Nov/2016 lane:


Congratulations - must be the first of a new week.

Have you any idea why CO wouldn't ask for PTE access first time ? I would have thought they look through each application thoroughly then ask for everything they need - is this not the case ?

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## KrithiAussie

Makybe Diva said:


> Congratulations - must be the first of a new week.
> 
> Have you any idea why CO wouldn't ask for PTE access first time ? I would have thought they look through each application thoroughly then ask for everything they need - is this not the case ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


No that's not the case. They ask for docs whenever there is a mismatch. Because employment verification happened only last week.


----------



## Tushar_2015

I have contacted DIBP 2 times after interval of 15 days to get an update on my application. Both the time officer did not eve bother to ask my passport no or file no. They simply told that we will contact you if we need any further information. 
I am depressed now..


----------



## mashajam

Hi - I have requested for wife functional English proof although I have submitted her 10+2 for 2 years, Degree 3 years and Post graduation 2 years college certificate that she studied in English medium. Can I just re-upload the documents? Please let me know your ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Rabbahs

Hi Guys,

1) Please view my time line and let me know if it is good time to call DIBP ? 

2) If yes, then what should they normally ask for file verification ? like, file number , passport etc (so that I should be ready when they ask for identification).

3) The most important, what question I should ask to them and in which way that could give me some update about my application, rather to get a default answer i.e. " we are working on your file and let you know if something required".

Cheers


----------



## giridharanb

Rabbahs said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 1) Please view my time line and let me know if it is good time to call DIBP ?
> 
> 2) If yes, then what should they normally ask for file verification ? like, file number , passport etc (so that I should be ready when they ask for identification).
> 
> 3) The most important, what question I should ask to them and in which way that could give me some update about my application, rather to get a default answer i.e. " we are working on your file and let you know if something required".
> 
> Cheers


Yes, your timeline shows decent amount of time has passed, so you can call.

They generally ask for passport number, date of birth and full name.

If you ask for status directly, you will certainly get the standard answer. You could sympathize with the work load of COs and acknowledge some of the technical issues with immiaccount and then mention that you were wondering if the status of your updates is reflecting correctly and if anything was still pending from your side. That way, you may at least be told whether your application is complete at this moment, before the standard answer.

But, you will get the standard answer at the end of it all.


----------



## giridharanb

Tushar_2015 said:


> I have contacted DIBP 2 times after interval of 15 days to get an update on my application. Both the time officer did not eve bother to ask my passport no or file no. They simply told that we will contact you if we need any further information.
> I am depressed now..


Don't worry mate. Not much anyone can do except wait patiently. They are under tremendous pressure of pending applications. Typically happens when invites are sent out in December and no processing happens due to vacations. Builds up a nice backlog and not al COs return on the same date. Typical annual vacation periods range from 5-7 weeks. I suppose all timelines are offset by about 1.5 to 2 months now.


----------



## mashajam

mashajam said:


> Hi - I have requested for wife functional English proof although I have submitted her 10+2 for 2 years, Degree 3 years and Post graduation 2 years college certificate that she studied in English medium. Can I just re-upload the documents? Please let me know your ideas. Thanks.


On additional note, My wife name is provided in the English medium certificates as
Deepa K instead of the passport name Deepa Kuncham. I am confused if this would have caused the issue? Please advice... Thanks.


----------



## Aussicanada

vaibhavmad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please advise here.
> So I got a CO allocated and he asked for extra documents like PCC etc. Some of the documents are already uploaded in my initial applications.
> 1) So do I have to resubmit all the documents again
> 2) Also, do I have to write a cover letter to the CO for all the documents I am attaching
> 3) also, how important it is to have the authorized signatory's phone number on employment reference. Althoguh the letter has the company's contact numbers
> 
> please help here as this will help me to submit my reply timely
> 
> Thanks


1. You need to submit only requested documents. No need to submot all once again.
2. Can't say.
3 Its better if u give land line number + extension number and email id.


----------



## Aussicanada

KrithiAussie said:


> Hi friends,
> Got grant letter for me    , my husband and my kid today at 2:53 IST. Relieved and happpy.... Thanks to the forum who had helped to predict the date almost near to the date I predicted.
> 
> My timelines below
> ---------------------------
> IELTS - BAND 7
> EOI - 9-Oct-2015
> Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
> CO Contact 1 - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
> -----
> ------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
> Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
> CO Contact 2 - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
> Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
> Employment verification call - 16-Feb-2016
> Grant - 22/Feb/2016
> IED - 21/Nov/2016 lane:


Congrats kirthi.. releived..


----------



## giridharanb

mashajam said:


> On additional note, My wife name is provided in the English medium certificates as
> Deepa K instead of the passport name Deepa Kuncham. I am confused if this would have caused the issue? Please advice... Thanks.


Unless there has been a change of surname post marriage or a general change of first name, it should not matter. All my documents have my initials but the passport has expanded names. It did not matter for my 457 visa or my ACS, so I don't think it should matter for this one either.


----------



## mashajam

mashajam said:


> Hi - I have requested for wife functional English proof although I have submitted her 10+2 for 2 years, Degree 3 years and Post graduation 2 years college certificate that she studied in English medium. Can I just re-upload the documents? Please let me know your ideas. Thanks.


I have sent a reply to CO that i have already uploaded the documents . Not sure what to do in IMMI account? should I just press the information provided button? Please advice.


----------



## giridharanb

mashajam said:


> I have sent a reply to CO that i have already uploaded the documents . Not sure what to do in IMMI account? should I just press the information provided button? Please advice.


Yes, click the button else it does not move in the queue. COs may take their own time to check your email and they may come back asking you to confirm through immiaccount.


----------



## 3br4h!m

Guys, I received this today from Victoria:



> We are writing to request an update in regard to the visa application for the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa.
> 
> *As per the agreement* upon accepting Victorian Government nomination, you *are required to inform us* of the visa application process and subsequent outcome of the application.
> 
> If the application has been made, we request that you provide the visa application transaction reference number.
> 
> We look forward to hearing from you.


Looks like they actually keep track of all applications and its a pretty strongly worded email too. Did anyone else receive the same? I was looking to go Sydney first, but booked for Melbourne after this.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

KrithiAussie said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Got grant letter for me    , my husband and my kid today at 2:53 IST. Relieved and happpy.... Thanks to the forum who had helped to predict the date almost near to the date I predicted.
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines below
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> IELTS - BAND 7
> 
> EOI - 9-Oct-2015
> 
> Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
> 
> CO Contact 1 - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
> 
> -----
> 
> ------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
> 
> Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
> 
> CO Contact 2 - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
> 
> Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
> 
> Employment verification call - 16-Feb-2016
> 
> Grant - 22/Feb/2016
> 
> IED - 21/Nov/2016 lane:



Congratulations and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharma13r

1) Yes I guess its a good time to contact them
2) They would need your passport number, Visa file date and DOB
3) One thing you must remember to be polite and short. Another option is to send them mail asking if there was any update. You may use the same email from which documents were requested.

And yes even if there is no update they must be working on your application and I think if you have all the documents in place, Grant is on the way soon.

*** I am not a immigrant expert and above information is provided only based on my own experience and knowledge. For authentic information you should contact DIBP or approved migration agents***




Rabbahs said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 1) Please view my time line and let me know if it is good time to call DIBP ?
> 
> 2) If yes, then what should they normally ask for file verification ? like, file number , passport etc (so that I should be ready when they ask for identification).
> 
> 3) The most important, what question I should ask to them and in which way that could give me some update about my application, rather to get a default answer i.e. " we are working on your file and let you know if something required".
> 
> Cheers


----------



## samjhibaschhu1

dristipandey said:


> can u please describe in detail.. I suppose you are from Nepal. I desparetely need help right now. My visa invitation is expiring soon.. I have visited himalayan bank ..but they drnied for help


Hello Dristy
You can ask your friend or relative in australia to pay from their credit card. Then you can give the money to their relatives here in nepal. I did the same and worked for me. Best of luck


----------



## Sharma13r

mashajam said:


> I have sent a reply to CO that i have already uploaded the documents . Not sure what to do in IMMI account? should I just press the information provided button? Please advice.


Yes, you need to do that as soon as you upload all the requested documents.


----------



## gaus

KrithiAussie said:


> Hi friends,
> Got grant letter for me    , my husband and my kid today at 2:53 IST. Relieved and happpy.... Thanks to the forum who had helped to predict the date almost near to the date I predicted.
> 
> My timelines below
> ---------------------------
> IELTS - BAND 7
> EOI - 9-Oct-2015
> Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
> CO Contact 1 - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
> -----
> ------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
> Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
> CO Contact 2 - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
> Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
> Employment verification call - 16-Feb-2016
> Grant - 22/Feb/2016
> IED - 21/Nov/2016 lane:


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## vikaschandra

mashajam said:


> On additional note, My wife name is provided in the English medium certificates as
> Deepa K instead of the passport name Deepa Kuncham. I am confused if this would have caused the issue? Please advice... Thanks.


Mashajam providing only the certificates and transcript would not suffice the requirement of proof for functional english. Their are three options

1. Get letter from college/University which states that the medium of instruction for all three years was in English. Get the name corrected as well on the letter

2. Spouse can take PTE/IELTS to prove funtional english scoring band 4.5 in each module

3. You agree to pay the VAC2 charges as payments for functional english requirement. Approximate charges AUD 4885


----------



## mashajam

Sharma13r said:


> Yes, you need to do that as soon as you upload all the requested documents.


But I have already uploaded the Functional English proof documents at the time of lodging. Not sure why CO is requesting again them? 

Any chance that she may have missed out seeing the Docs? If I press information provided button without submitting anything now, will that be good?


----------



## rj2309

mashajam said:


> I have sent a reply to CO that i have already uploaded the documents . Not sure what to do in IMMI account? should I just press the information provided button? Please advice.



Functional English proof means you should get a letter from the university/college that the medium of instrruction is english. i faced the same issue. they wont accept college certificates as functional eng proof.


----------



## mashajam

vikaschandra said:


> Mashajam providing only the certificates and transcript would not suffice the requirement of proof for functional english. Their are three options
> 
> 1. Get letter from college/University which states that the medium of instruction for all three years was in English. Get the name corrected as well on the letter
> 
> 2. Spouse can take PTE/IELTS to prove funtional english scoring band 4.5 in each module
> 
> 3. You agree to pay the VAC2 charges as payments for functional english requirement. Approximate charges AUD 4885



Thanks Vikaschandra. I have already provided college/University certificates for 7 years that medium of instruction is English. If expanding the surname in the certificates is the issue, can I submit an affidavit that both names are same? Actually, CO would have asked for name clarification instead of Functional english proof. I am confused.


----------



## doubletrouble

3br4h!m said:


> Guys, I received this today from Victoria:
> 
> 
> Looks like they actually keep track of all applications and its a pretty strongly worded email too. Did anyone else receive the same? I was looking to go Sydney first, but booked for Melbourne after this.


Your timeline suggests you have already got your grant, which sub-category? 

If its 189, than you can go anywhere you want. Just update them you forgot to update them and apologize I don't think this will do any harm. 

But if its 190 you have to go to the state which sponsored your visa, and if that state is other than Victoria I guess do the same apologize and update.

Best of luck,


----------



## sameerb

KrithiAussie said:


> Hi friends,
> Got grant letter for me    , my husband and my kid today at 2:53 IST. Relieved and happpy.... Thanks to the forum who had helped to predict the date almost near to the date I predicted.
> 
> My timelines below
> ---------------------------
> IELTS - BAND 7
> EOI - 9-Oct-2015
> Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
> CO Contact 1 - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
> -----
> ------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
> Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
> CO Contact 2 - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
> Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
> Employment verification call - 16-Feb-2016
> Grant - 22/Feb/2016
> IED - 21/Nov/2016 lane:



Good Morning & Congrats!!! 
Seems like my wishes worked very fast on you 

Please pray for us too & good luck ahead.


----------



## JAN84

KrithiAussie said:


> Hi friends,
> Got grant letter for me    , my husband and my kid today at 2:53 IST. Relieved and happpy.... Thanks to the forum who had helped to predict the date almost near to the date I predicted.
> 
> My timelines below
> ---------------------------
> IELTS - BAND 7
> EOI - 9-Oct-2015
> Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
> CO Contact 1 - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
> -----
> ------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
> Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
> CO Contact 2 - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
> Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
> Employment verification call - 16-Feb-2016
> Grant - 22/Feb/2016
> IED - 21/Nov/2016 lane:


Congratulations. All the best


----------



## vaibhavmad

Hi All,

Please advise here.
So I got a CO allocated and he asked for extra documents like PCC etc. Some of the documents are already uploaded in my initial applications.
1) So do I have to resubmit all the documents again which they have asked again, but I aleady had it uploaded
2) Also, do I have to write a cover letter to the CO for all the documents I am attaching
3) also, how important it is to have the authorized signatory's phone number on employment reference. Althoguh the letter has the company's contact numbers

please help here as this will help me to submit my reply timely

Thanks


----------



## rahulnair

KrithiAussie said:


> No that's not the case. They ask for docs whenever there is a mismatch. Because employment verification happened only last week.




Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

Dear All,
How long it takes to get PCC from passport offices in india (case involving police verification) ?

On 4-feb-2016 when police verification was initiated, the staus was changed as "PCC application has been granted on *04*/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated...", and now only date in that text is changed as "PCC application has been granted on *18*/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated". Not sure if this means any progress.... Can not check this in police office (SP/Commissionor office) either, as they dont entertain any such queries...

Dates are mentioned in my timeline and I fear I may cross that 28 days time, that case officer has given me. Kindly advise.


----------



## indergreat

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Dear All,
> How long it takes to get PCC from passport offices in india (case involving police verification) ?
> 
> On 4-feb-2016 when police verification was initiated, the staus was changed as "PCC application has been granted on *04*/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated...", and now only date in that text is changed as "PCC application has been granted on *18*/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated". Not sure if this means any progress.... Can not check this in police office (SP/Commissionor office) either, as they dont entertain any such queries...
> 
> Dates are mentioned in my timeline and I fear I may cross that 28 days time, that case officer has given me. Kindly advise.


it means just go to the passport office and collect your PCC ...


----------



## ramapithecus

*Use Hoondi*



dristipandey said:


> can u please describe in detail.. I suppose you are from Nepal. I desparetely need help right now. My visa invitation is expiring soon.. I have visited himalayan bank ..but they drnied for help


You can find a hoondi agent in ktm. I did the same, but can't detail here publicly in this forum. Here are plenty of, ask your seniors inside family or friends, they might know one. They charge you at NRS 83 per AUD and their network will pay for your visa charge.


----------



## indergreat

mashajam said:


> I have sent a reply to CO that i have already uploaded the documents . Not sure what to do in IMMI account? should I just press the information provided button? Please advice.


but before doing that just make sure that you are able to see your provided documents in your Immi account, what is the harm in uploading them again, since sometimes during uploading the document file can before corrupt or the quality of the file can be low that is why CO might have asked them again ....


----------



## KrithiAussie

sameerberlas said:


> Good Morning & Congrats!!!
> Seems like my wishes worked very fast on you
> Please pray for us too & good luck ahead.


Yeah indeed very fast. It was their first duty today to send in our grants... All the very best to u too!!


----------



## indergreat

KrithiAussie said:


> Hi friends,
> Got grant letter for me    , my husband and my kid today at 2:53 IST. Relieved and happpy.... Thanks to the forum who had helped to predict the date almost near to the date I predicted.
> 
> My timelines below
> ---------------------------
> IELTS - BAND 7
> EOI - 9-Oct-2015
> Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
> CO Contact 1 - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
> -----
> ------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
> Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
> CO Contact 2 - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
> Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
> Employment verification call - 16-Feb-2016
> Grant - 22/Feb/2016
> IED - 21/Nov/2016 lane:


Many congratulations dear .... best of luck for future ... so good to see the November guys getting grants ...


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

indergreat said:


> it means just go to the passport office and collect your PCC ...


Sorry I think I should have posted complete status messsage which is below.

"PCC application has been granted on 18/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Gurgaon. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."

Not sure what stage my PCC application is. Kindly share your experience regarding how the status and date in it changed and when shall I expect the PCC to be issued by PSK. Many thanks.

P.S. ; A little panicked because of 28 days time limit.


----------



## Umas

What are the circumstances under which applicant will receive the call for employment verification ..

I don't know ..am nervous for those such calls 

I wish I don't receive those calls ...let DIBP do the verification with the HR and at company itself. 

Thanks 
Umas


----------



## ginni

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Sorry I think I should have posted complete status messsage which is below.
> 
> "PCC application has been granted on 18/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Gurgaon. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."
> 
> Not sure what stage my PCC application is. Kindly share your experience regarding how the status and date in it changed and when shall I expect the PCC to be issued by PSK. Many thanks.
> 
> P.S. ; A little panicked because of 28 days time limit.


Don't worry. It shows your PCC has been sent to SP office of your area. Police station officer will come to your home and verify your address and submit their report back to Passport Seva kendra. Once Passport Seva kendra got the report from Police and you got clearance from them, they will send a message to your mobile to collect the PCC. It takes approx. 10 days.(My experience)

You can also call their toll free number 1800-258-1800 in case of any problem.


----------



## indergreat

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Sorry I think I should have posted complete status messsage which is below.
> 
> "PCC application has been granted on 18/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Gurgaon. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."
> 
> Not sure what stage my PCC application is. Kindly share your experience regarding how the status and date in it changed and when shall I expect the PCC to be issued by PSK. Many thanks.
> 
> P.S. ; A little panicked because of 28 days time limit.


hmm..... has the police officers already came to your house for verification ... if they already have then check the status on passport website as well ....


----------



## cozmopravesh

KrithiAussie said:


> Hi friends,
> Got grant letter for me    , my husband and my kid today at 2:53 IST. Relieved and happpy.... Thanks to the forum who had helped to predict the date almost near to the date I predicted.
> 
> My timelines below
> ---------------------------
> IELTS - BAND 7
> EOI - 9-Oct-2015
> Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
> CO Contact 1 - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
> -----
> ------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
> Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
> CO Contact 2 - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
> Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
> Employment verification call - 16-Feb-2016
> Grant - 22/Feb/2016
> IED - 21/Nov/2016 lane:



Hey Many Many congrats ...... so you are the first of this week to have received the Golden E-mail. Have a great future ahead


----------



## raguirtt

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Sorry I think I should have posted complete status messsage which is below.
> 
> "PCC application has been granted on 18/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Gurgaon. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."
> 
> Not sure what stage my PCC application is. Kindly share your experience regarding how the status and date in it changed and when shall I expect the PCC to be issued by PSK. Many thanks.
> 
> P.S. ; A little panicked because of 28 days time limit.


Same thing happened for me, i have applied PCC on 3 feb 2016 and got my PCC 18th Feb 2016. i hope your police verification has been completed in police station, it will take one week after that police verification.


----------



## anoop_vn

Hi,
I am confused. I am the secondary applicant. My wife is the primary applicant. 

We have filed for our visa on 21st Dec. 2015, with all docs. including form 80 uploaded by 10th Jan 2016. We haven't heard anything till now. and it still says as "Application Received", getting a bit concerned. 

We are going through an agent. I asked them to either call or send out a mail today as its 2 months since our visa log. But they are suggesting to wait for 15 days before contacting. Their reason is our medical is cleared, and our PTE score has been requested by some one, I checked over the week end. We haven't sent it or our agent. so I assume its some one from Immigration Dept. who has accessed it. 

I would really like some seniors suggest what we should do. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## raguirtt

*Document Upload*

Hi,

I have paid my visa fees, then uploaded all documents as per my knowledge.

Currently status is application received. do i need to do anything to mark document upload completion and ready for Case officer verification.


----------



## George2014

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Dear All,
> How long it takes to get PCC from passport offices in india (case involving police verification) ?
> On 4-feb-2016 when police verification was initiated, the staus was changed as "PCC application has been granted on *04*/02/2016. Police Verification has been


Has the police verification been done for you by police constable? If not done approach the nearest police station (the one you mentioned in the application form). They will do verification and send the same to commissioner office. They will update the same in an online portal of Passport Seva Kendra. Then you will get the final message to collect the PCC.


----------



## cozmopravesh

raguirtt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have paid my visa fees, then uploaded all documents as per my knowledge.
> 
> Currently status is application received. do i need to do anything to mark document upload completion and ready for Case officer verification.


Nothing to do now ...... Welcome to Waiting boat.


----------



## Gundi

KrithiAussie said:


> Hi friends, Got grant letter for me    , my husband and my kid today at 2:53 IST.





6hassan said:


> I am extremely happy to tell you guys that I have been granted the visa. Thank you all very much for your support





jeba said:


> I am happy to tell you that I have received the GRANT TODAY





Sharma13r said:


> Got my Grant today too..





Aussicanada said:


> Received golden mail With the grace of God





Rajesh2581 said:


> finally got the golden golden and golden mail for me and family this morning


Congratulations to all of you and good luck down under!

At this point, If i get a grant, I'd be more relieved that elated!


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

raguirtt said:


> Same thing happened for me, i have applied PCC on 3 feb 2016 and got my PCC 18th Feb 2016. i hope your police verification has been completed in police station, it will take one week after that police verification.


Thanks for your responses cozmopravesh, indergreat, ginni and George2014.

Yes, thats what I thought that it will take max 15 days, but days are passing and I am not able to know what is the actual status or if anything is happening at all.

Dates and Events for PCC

4-Feb-2016 - CO Contact - 4-Feb-2016 (asked PCC(Indian) 
4-Feb-2016 - PCC Police verification Initiated from PSK - 04-FEB-2016 (PCC Status msg says "PCC application has been granted on *04*/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Gurgaon. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."

09-Feb-2016 - Police Verification for PCC and Document Submission at Police Station 
11-Feb-2016 - Police statation confirmed on 11-feb that they have already sent the docs to SP/Commissioner office 
18-Feb-2016 - PCC Status msg date changed to 18-Feb and latest status msg says "PCC application has been granted on *18*/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Gurgaon. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."


Not sure if it means any progress.

I got only 28 days after 4-feb to respond. please advice.


----------



## sudsha

Congrats all who received grants


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

137 days and counting since visa lodge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gundi

vybhavkmadadi said:


> 137 days and counting since visa lodge.


I believe counting days from the day you uploaded your final document would be correct and not from the day you lodged your visa, no?


----------



## raguirtt

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Thanks for your responses cozmopravesh, indergreat, ginni and George2014.
> 
> Yes, thats what I thought that it will take max 15 days, but days are passing and I am not able to know what is the actual status or if anything is happening at all.
> 
> Dates and Events for PCC
> 
> 4-Feb-2016 - CO Contact - 4-Feb-2016 (asked PCC(Indian)
> 4-Feb-2016 - PCC Police verification Initiated from PSK - 04-FEB-2016 (PCC Status msg says "PCC application has been granted on *04*/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Gurgaon. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."
> 
> 09-Feb-2016 - Police Verification for PCC and Document Submission at Police Station
> 11-Feb-2016 - Police statation confirmed on 11-feb that they have already sent the docs to SP/Commissioner office
> 18-Feb-2016 - PCC Status msg date changed to 18-Feb and latest status msg says "PCC application has been granted on *18*/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Gurgaon. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."
> 
> 
> Not sure if it means any progress.
> 
> I got only 28 days after 4-feb to respond. please advice.


it means ur PCC is ready for collection on 18th Feb.
u check with PSK, where u submitted the application .
u must have received SMS stating PCC is ready for collection .


same thing for me, just date changed but message is same. got confused.
but i have got SMS and collected PCC very next day.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Gundi said:


> I believe counting days from the day you uploaded your final document would be correct and not from the day you lodged your visa, no?



No additional document requested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ktoda

Congratulations to all who got their grants
All the best for your next steps


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

raguirtt said:


> it means ur PCC is ready for collection on 18th Feb.
> u check with PSK, where u submitted the application .
> u must have received SMS stating PCC is ready for collection .
> 
> 
> same thing for me, just date changed but message is same. got confused.
> but i have got SMS and collected PCC very next day.


The day when police verification was initiated, the MEA officer told me that you will receive SMS and then you should come to receive the PCC. I have neither receive SMS nor Email, so I understand its not ready. Status msg also says the same. When I enquire on passport helpdesk then just read the msg that I posted.

P.S. I fear I might cross that 28 days time limit that I have got to respond to CO regarding PCC.


----------



## Umas

delhi_ratnesh said:


> The day when police verification was initiated, the MEA officer told me that you will receive SMS and then you should come to receive the PCC. I have neither receive SMS nor Email, so I understand its not ready. Status msg also says the same. When I enquire on passport helpdesk then just read the msg that I posted.
> 
> P.S. I fear I might cross that 28 days time limit that I have got to respond to CO regarding PCC.


Not sure in which psk you had applied ... I had the similar issue and was not sure what was happening ... I called the local psk # and they one more local psk # to call ...

Call your local psk and find out ... After I called up my local psk I got to know that police verification was still pending ... Though the constable told me everything is done ..

After I had to run between local police station and commissioner office to get it resolved ..

In conclusion ..find out where application is struck ... Is it with local police or with comm office or RPO etc. 

This is normal flow of your PCC

Psk->local police station -> comm office -> RPO -> psk (you are ready collect pcc)


----------



## Umas

delhi_ratnesh said:


> The day when police verification was initiated, the MEA officer told me that you will receive SMS and then you should come to receive the PCC. I have neither receive SMS nor Email, so I understand its not ready. Status msg also says the same. When I enquire on passport helpdesk then just read the msg that I posted.
> 
> P.S. I fear I might cross that 28 days time limit that I have got to respond to CO regarding PCC.


And don't worry about 28 days ... on 28th day (if you are unable to get PCC) send mail to CO .. That you are in the process of getting pcc and attach the acknowledgement you got at psk ...


----------



## Umas

delhi_ratnesh said:


> The day when police verification was initiated, the MEA officer told me that you will receive SMS and then you should come to receive the PCC. I have neither receive SMS nor Email, so I understand its not ready. Status msg also says the same. When I enquire on passport helpdesk then just read the msg that I posted.
> 
> P.S. I fear I might cross that 28 days time limit that I have got to respond to CO regarding PCC.


Cross check that you have selected the correct local police station when applying for pcc ...

I.e address you are staying falls under that local police station jurisdictions ..

Asking this because ..your msg on 18th Feb ..puts me in somekind of doubt 
.that local police changed the police station


----------



## yasmeenaaa

what a dry day, till now i just saw one grant


----------



## Cgarik

Any grants today ...


----------



## bharathi039

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Thanks for your responses cozmopravesh, indergreat, ginni and George2014.
> 
> Yes, thats what I thought that it will take max 15 days, but days are passing and I am not able to know what is the actual status or if anything is happening at all.
> 
> Dates and Events for PCC
> 
> 4-Feb-2016 - CO Contact - 4-Feb-2016 (asked PCC(Indian)
> 4-Feb-2016 - PCC Police verification Initiated from PSK - 04-FEB-2016 (PCC Status msg says "PCC application has been granted on *04*/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Gurgaon. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."
> 
> 09-Feb-2016 - Police Verification for PCC and Document Submission at Police Station
> 11-Feb-2016 - Police statation confirmed on 11-feb that they have already sent the docs to SP/Commissioner office
> 18-Feb-2016 - PCC Status msg date changed to 18-Feb and latest status msg says "PCC application has been granted on *18*/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Gurgaon. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."
> 
> 
> Not sure if it means any progress.
> 
> I got only 28 days after 4-feb to respond. please advice.


I just collected my PCC today from Chennai office for which I applied on 10th Feb. I went physically to my local station and asked for my file on 15th(Just to speed up the process, else it would have taken atleast 2 more weeks for sure.. ). 

And then, the constable said, he would submit the report back to Commissioner office and PSK will intimate. 

I just received the PCC ready sms on 19/02. However, the status in PSK website hasn't changed as it was still showing the old status. I guess there is no use in checking the status in PSK website (especially when there is a verification). 

I would suggest you to get in touch with your local police station to get the verification done if its pending.. There might be huge backlogs in each local station and they would verify only as per order. So, if you voluntarily go and check with them, it will be done quickly. 

Usual process is this.
PSK -> Commissioner off -> local station -> Verify and submit report to Commission off -> PSK -> Get your PCC


----------



## vitofilip

Hi Guys, I have been reading a few posts recently and I haven't caught up with some of the updates. I have seen a few signatures having a "background or employment verification done", with a date included. How do you get a verification like this? I am just puzzled as I haven't got a clue if there is such a step. Thank You.




sipoflifein said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience of talking to DIBP Brisbane office today.
> 
> I called around 9 am brisbane time. A lady answered the call, initially she asked my lodged and CO dates, once i provided same, she said the current trend is 2 and half to 3 months for CO to come back second time to visit our file and to make a decision.
> 
> So she didnt even check my file, and said you can only expect any communication after 2 months of your CO contact.
> 
> Thats it.


----------



## indergreat

vitofilip said:


> Hi Guys, I have been reading a few posts recently and I haven't caught up with some of the updates. I have seen a few signatures having a "background or employment verification done", with a date included. How do you get a verification like this? I am just puzzled as I haven't got a clue if there is such a step. Thank You.


Employment verification is done on the sole discretion of CO, not everybody goes through employment verification, only 10-30% cases undergo these verification, so you don't have to do anything, just keep in touch with your HR/manager or the person who signed your reference letter/SD, to know if they have got any call/mail from immigration department regarding your employment ... no one can be sure if he/she will undergo employment verification ......


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

bharathi039 said:


> I just collected my PCC today from Chennai office for which I applied on 10th Feb. I went physically to my local station and asked for my file on 15th(Just to speed up the process, else it would have taken atleast 2 more weeks for sure.. ).
> 
> And then, the constable said, he would submit the report back to Commissioner office and PSK will intimate.
> 
> I just received the PCC ready sms on 19/02. However, the status in PSK website hasn't changed as it was still showing the old status. I guess there is no use in checking the status in PSK website (especially when there is a verification).
> 
> I would suggest you to get in touch with your local police station to get the verification done if its pending.. There might be huge backlogs in each local station and they would verify only as per order. So, if you voluntarily go and check with them, it will be done quickly.
> 
> Usual process is this.
> PSK -> Commissioner off -> local station -> Verify and submit report to Commission off -> PSK -> Get your PCC



my local PSK is gurgaon. Police officer says its all done. Can't contact local PSK, dont know their direct phone no. When I call on toll free no, its answered by TCS staff and they send the same status by SMS. They advised me to go to police headquarter or delhi RPO in bhikaji kama place. Will wait till tomorrow evening and will go to delhi RPO on wednesday.


----------



## vikaschandra

KrithiAussie said:


> Hi friends,
> Got grant letter for me    , my husband and my kid today at 2:53 IST. Relieved and happpy.... Thanks to the forum who had helped to predict the date almost near to the date I predicted.
> 
> My timelines below
> ---------------------------
> IELTS - BAND 7
> EOI - 9-Oct-2015
> Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
> CO Contact 1 - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
> -----
> ------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
> Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
> CO Contact 2 - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
> Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
> Employment verification call - 16-Feb-2016
> Grant - 22/Feb/2016
> IED - 21/Nov/2016 lane:


Congratulations Kirthi


----------



## Gundi

vybhavkmadadi said:


> No additional document requested.


I'm asking this because my agent told me that you start counting days not from your date of visa application, but from the date you submitted your last document.

If you look at my signature, I applied for the visa in August but he's saying that you should look at how many days have passed since December(Which is when I submitted my medicals)

Is this correct?


----------



## Gundi

I've applied via an agent and don't have much transparency about what he does and when he applies.

Is it OK to call up the GSM center where I've applied and ask for a status directly from them when I've applied via an agent?
If YES, what details do I need to provide them?

I'm apprehensive because doing so should not jeopardize my chances of getting a quick grant.

I see members posting their status on their IMMI account and I do not get to see any such thing as I'm dependent on the agent for any such updates. All I have is a visa application receipt.


----------



## sameerb

yasmeenaaa said:


> what a dry day, till now i just saw one grant


:spit: 

I am sure there may be more coming soon . . .


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

Gundi said:


> I've applied via an agent and don't have much transparency about what he does and when he applies.
> 
> Is it OK to call up the GSM center where I've applied and ask for a status directly from them when I've applied via an agent?
> If YES, what details do I need to provide them?
> 
> I'm apprehensive because doing so should not jeopardize my chances of getting a quick grant.
> 
> I see members posting their status on their IMMI account and I do not get to see any such thing as I'm dependent on the agent for any such updates. All I have is a visa application receipt.


dont contact DIBP. I think you can create an immi account and can import your case using payment reference no.


----------



## Gundi

delhi_ratnesh said:


> dont contact DIBP. I think you can create an immi account and can import your case using payment reference no.


If I do that, the agent won't be able to follow up, no?

I just want to check status or follow up.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Gundi said:


> I'm asking this because my agent told me that you start counting days not from your date of visa application, but from the date you submitted your last document.
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at my signature, I applied for the visa in August but he's saying that you should look at how many days have passed since December(Which is when I submitted my medicals)
> 
> 
> 
> Is this correct?



Yes Gundi, if you have been asked for additional documents, it makes sense to count the days from the day you submitted them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranjoo

Hi ...did u claim points for your wife....
What docs related to work did the case officer ask for your spouse...


----------



## cozmopravesh

*Seems a Dry Day today....

For all impatient soul---> Total Wait - Today = Still Waiting*


----------



## raghum4u

Guys... All the way..we keep blaming CO has not looked into our case.. It's been 80 days /100 days Blah.. Blah... Blah. 

But in fact, these guys are doing their best. Today, got a mail from HR (current) regarding employment verification. For this employer I had given reference affidavit. CO sent mail asking for confirmation of the person who signed the letter and genuine of the letter on February 9th. HR had not replied. Again after 9 days, they did the follow up with HR. Since my project details were not known to my HR, they came now for my duties performed. Immediately I replied to them.

Praying this will reach CO at the earliest. When I saw the mail, it was Australia high commission, New Delhi, DIBP requesting details with my HR. This shows different team doing verification process. Those who have claimed points for employment.. For sure verification is in process. 

All the best and sooner grants for all of us..


----------



## manreetvirk

delhi_ratnesh said:


> dont contact DIBP. I think you can create an immi account and can import your case using payment reference no.


Will it not affect my original immi a/c..Please explain as I also have applied through an agent and have zero info about my file..


----------



## gd2015

raghum4u said:


> Guys... All the way..we keep blaming CO has not looked into our case.. It's been 80 days /100 days Blah.. Blah... Blah.
> 
> But in fact, these guys are doing their best. Today, got a mail from HR (current) regarding employment verification. For this employer I had given reference affidavit. CO sent mail asking for confirmation of the person who signed the letter and genuine of the letter on February 9th. HR had not replied. Again after 9 days, they did the follow up with HR. Since my project details were not known to my HR, they came now for my duties performed. Immediately I replied to them.
> 
> Praying this will reach CO at the earliest. When I saw the mail, it was Australia high commission, New Delhi, DIBP requesting details with my HR. This shows different team doing verification process. Those who have claimed points for employment.. For sure verification is in process.
> 
> All the best and sooner grants for all of us..


Hi
How many points did you claim for employment?


----------



## indergreat

manreetvirk said:


> Will it not affect my original immi a/c..Please explain as I also have applied through an agent and have zero info about my file..


Importing your file in new immi a/c will not effect your application whatsoever. Your agent wont even know that you have imported the application and viewing the status and correspondence. Just keep in mind, don't try to make any changes in your application...


----------



## manreetvirk

indergreat said:


> Importing your file in new immi a/c will not effect your application whatsoever. Your agent wont even know that you have imported the application and viewing the status and correspondence. Just keep in mind, don't try to make any changes in your application...


Please give me the link to create the immi a/c...I think i got it. it is asking for phone no and email address also..I am in confusion that earlier my agent provide his email address and phone no...Now can I give mine one to import file.


----------



## sipoflifein

I echo your point. I said the same to all earlier.
Same happened to me as well, luckily my manager replied to them within 2 days.

Again this point is valid for people claiming points for work experience, few are there who have not claimed points but still are waiting.



raghum4u said:


> Guys... All the way..we keep blaming CO has not looked into our case.. It's been 80 days /100 days Blah.. Blah... Blah.
> 
> But in fact, these guys are doing their best. Today, got a mail from HR (current) regarding employment verification. For this employer I had given reference affidavit. CO sent mail asking for confirmation of the person who signed the letter and genuine of the letter on February 9th. HR had not replied. Again after 9 days, they did the follow up with HR. Since my project details were not known to my HR, they came now for my duties performed. Immediately I replied to them.
> 
> Praying this will reach CO at the earliest. When I saw the mail, it was Australia high commission, New Delhi, DIBP requesting details with my HR. This shows different team doing verification process. Those who have claimed points for employment.. For sure verification is in process.
> 
> All the best and sooner grants for all of us..


----------



## anoop_vn

Hi,
I am confused. I am the secondary applicant. My wife is the primary applicant. 

We have filed for our visa on 21st Dec. 2015, with all docs. including form 80 uploaded by 10th Jan 2016. We haven't heard anything till now. and it still says as "Application Received", getting a bit concerned. 

We are going through an agent. I asked them to either call or send out a mail today as its 2 months since our visa log. But they are suggesting to wait for 15 days before contacting. Their reason is our medical is cleared, and our PTE score has been requested by some one, I checked over the week end. We haven't sent it or our agent. so I assume its some one from Immigration Dept. who has accessed it. 

I would really like some seniors suggest what we should do. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mashajam

indergreat said:


> but before doing that just make sure that you are able to see your provided documents in your Immi account, what is the harm in uploading them again, since sometimes during uploading the document file can before corrupt or the quality of the file can be low that is why CO might have asked them again ....


Can I get an affidavit stating that my wife name in English medium certificate surname with and without the expansion are the same? 
I'm just wondering why CO not able to see only these documents and requested? Can I be able to talk directly with CO?


----------



## vikaschandra

mashajam said:


> Can I get an affidavit stating that my wife name in English medium certificate surname with and without the expansion are the same?
> I'm just wondering why CO not able to see only these documents and requested? Can I be able to talk directly with CO?


As inder has mentioned sometimes the files get corrupted and the CO is not able to view it hence they request for a new one. 
You can get a affidavit which mentions that both names are same. 
No you will not be able to contact the CO directly.


----------



## Sharma13r

Guys, Good luck for all the people who are waiting for the Grant and congratulations for the ones who received already.

Does anyone know if having grant letter is enough to Travel to OZ to validate the VISA? Will immigration officer in India/Singapore would be ok with it or we need any sort of Stamp before booking the travel?

Appreciate if you can point me to the thread where it has been answered as steps next to Grant.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## vikaschandra

Sharma13r said:


> Guys, Good luck for all the people who are waiting for the Grant and congratulations for the ones who received already.
> 
> Does anyone know if having grant letter is enough to Travel to OZ to validate the VISA? Will immigration officer in India/Singapore would be ok with it or we need any sort of Stamp before booking the travel?
> 
> Appreciate if you can point me to the thread where it has been answered as steps next to Grant.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Sharma13r check below link for answer to your query

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega...if-i-have-a-valid-visa-if-i-dont-have-a-label


----------



## sab82

*Got my Grant today*

Dear All,

I got the grant for myself, my wife and my new born kid (3 months old) today around 11:20 AM IST. This was from GSM Brisbane. You can see my timeline below-

First CO contact was within 2 weeks of applying but there were 2 reasons for the delay as I was waiting for my US PCC (took 4 months) and had a new born baby during the time. It was not until Jan 14 that I uploaded my PCC, added my baby to the application and complete medicals for him.

Thought I claimed 15 points for work experience, I did not get any call or email for employment verification. I front-loaded my last 6 months payslip, form-16 from the beginning of my career, entire payslips for the year where i did not have Form-16. My US W2 for the 4 year stay there, last 1 year salary account statement, joining letter. I have worked for only a single company in the past 11.5 years and might have helped here.

The only follow-up I did was the following-

1) After submitting the documents on Jan 14th, sent a courtesy email back to the case officer email highlighting that I have uploaded all the required documents
2) Another mail on Feb 5th asking if there is something else to be done (politely).

I was not aware of this forum initially and processed via an agent paying a good sum for their services. I felt disappointed when I noticed this forum; but am not complaining now.

I wish best of luck to all who have got their grants and who will be getting it soon. Be patient; you will definitely get it.

================================
Role 261111 - ICT Business Analyst, B.E - Computer Science
EOI Submitted (70 pts) - 8/27/15 (30 - Age, PTE-A L-86, R-76, S-76, W-90 Proficient English - 10, Employment - 15, Qualification - 15)
Visa Invite received - 9/7/2015
US PCC applied - 9/11/2015
Visa lodged - 10/17/2015
Employment related and other documents uploaded - 10/17/2015
India PCC uploaded - 10/17/2015
Blessed with a baby - 11/03
1st CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 11/06/2015 (requested for US PCC, Medicals)
Response back to CO - 11/16/2015 - Medicals receipt, New born information

2nd CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 12/01/2015 (requested for US and UK PCC, additional employment proof, Form 1022 for adding baby name)
Response back to CO - 12/07/2015 - Form 1022, Additional employment proof - Salary account statement, Form 16
UK PCC submitted - 12/27/2015. I had stayed in UK only for 11 months; hence did not apply before. Applied after CO request.

3rd CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 01/05/2016 - requested for Baby medicals and US PCC
01/07/2016 - Finally got my US PCC for both me and my wife and uploaded to portal
01/14/2016 - After baby's medicals reflected in portal, clicked on "Information complete"

02/22/2016 - Grant Letter received
10/12/2016 - IED
================================





sab82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please find my timeline below. Sorry for the lengthy one as my new born baby and US PCC caused additional delays
> 
> ================================
> Role 261111 - Business Analyst
> EOI Submitted (70 pts) - 8/27/15
> Invited - 9/7/2015
> US PCC applied - 9/11/2015
> Visa lodged - 10/17/2015
> Employment related and other documents uploaded - 10/17/2015
> India PCC uploaded - 10/17/2015
> Blessed with a baby - 11/03
> 1st CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 11/06/2015 (requested for US PCC, Medicals)
> Response back to CO - 11/16/2015 - Medicals receipt, New born information
> 
> 2nd CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 12/01/2015 (requested for US and UK PCC, additional employment proof, Form 1022 for adding baby name)
> Response back to CO - 12/07/2015 - Form 1022, Additional employment proof - Salary account statement, Form 16
> UK PCC submitted - 12/27/2015. I had stayed in UK only for 11 months; hence did not apply before. Applied after CO request.
> 
> 3rd CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 01/05/2016 - requested for Baby medicals and US PCC
> 01/07/2016 - Finally got my US PCC for both me and my wife and uploaded to portal
> 01/14/2016 - After baby's medicals reflected in portal, clicked on "Information complete"
> 
> XX/XX/2016 - Awaiting grant
> ================================
> 
> Looking at my timeline, can you let me know if I need to call DIBP?
> 
> Looking at the recent posts in this forum, i feel there are people waiting longer than me and I may have been lucky to have 3 CO contacts until now.


----------



## vikaschandra

sab82 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant for myself, my wife and my new born kid (3 months old) today around 11:20 AM IST. This was from GSM Brisbane. You can see my timeline below-
> 
> First CO contact was within 2 weeks of applying but there were 2 reasons for the delay as I was waiting for my US PCC (took 4 months) and had a new born baby during the time. It was not until Jan 14 that I uploaded my PCC, added my baby to the application and complete medicals for him.
> 
> Thought I claimed 15 points for work experience, I did not get any call or email for employment verification. I front-loaded my last 6 months payslip, form-16 from the beginning of my career, entire payslips for the year where i did not have Form-16. My US W2 for the 4 year stay there, last 1 year salary account statement, joining letter. I have worked for only a single company in the past 11.5 years and might have helped here.
> 
> The only follow-up I did was the following-
> 
> 1) After submitting the documents on Jan 14th, sent a courtesy email back to the case officer email highlighting that I have uploaded all the required documents
> 2) Another mail on Feb 5th asking if there is something else to be done (politely).
> 
> I was not aware of this forum initially and processed via an agent paying a good sum for their services. I felt disappointed when I noticed this forum; but am not complaining now.
> 
> I wish best of luck to all who have got their grants and who will be getting it soon. Be patient; you will definitely get it.
> 
> ================================
> Role 261111 - ICT Business Analyst, B.E - Computer Science
> EOI Submitted (70 pts) - 8/27/15 (30 - Age, PTE-A L-86, R-76, S-76, W-90 Proficient English - 10, Employment - 15, Qualification - 15)
> Visa Invite received - 9/7/2015
> US PCC applied - 9/11/2015
> Visa lodged - 10/17/2015
> Employment related and other documents uploaded - 10/17/2015
> India PCC uploaded - 10/17/2015
> Blessed with a baby - 11/03
> 1st CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 11/06/2015 (requested for US PCC, Medicals)
> Response back to CO - 11/16/2015 - Medicals receipt, New born information
> 
> 2nd CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 12/01/2015 (requested for US and UK PCC, additional employment proof, Form 1022 for adding baby name)
> Response back to CO - 12/07/2015 - Form 1022, Additional employment proof - Salary account statement, Form 16
> UK PCC submitted - 12/27/2015. I had stayed in UK only for 11 months; hence did not apply before. Applied after CO request.
> 
> 3rd CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 01/05/2016 - requested for Baby medicals and US PCC
> 01/07/2016 - Finally got my US PCC for both me and my wife and uploaded to portal
> 01/14/2016 - After baby's medicals reflected in portal, clicked on "Information complete"
> 
> 02/22/2016 - Grant Letter received
> 10/12/2016 - IED
> ================================


Congratulations. Best wishes for future


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

sab82 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant for myself, my wife and my new born kid (3 months old) today around 11:20 AM IST. This was from GSM Brisbane. You can see my timeline below-
> 
> First CO contact was within 2 weeks of applying but there were 2 reasons for the delay as I was waiting for my US PCC (took 4 months) and had a new born baby during the time. It was not until Jan 14 that I uploaded my PCC, added my baby to the application and complete medicals for him.
> 
> Thought I claimed 15 points for work experience, I did not get any call or email for employment verification. I front-loaded my last 6 months payslip, form-16 from the beginning of my career, entire payslips for the year where i did not have Form-16. My US W2 for the 4 year stay there, last 1 year salary account statement, joining letter. I have worked for only a single company in the past 11.5 years and might have helped here.
> 
> The only follow-up I did was the following-
> 
> 1) After submitting the documents on Jan 14th, sent a courtesy email back to the case officer email highlighting that I have uploaded all the required documents
> 2) Another mail on Feb 5th asking if there is something else to be done (politely).
> 
> I was not aware of this forum initially and processed via an agent paying a good sum for their services. I felt disappointed when I noticed this forum; but am not complaining now.
> 
> I wish best of luck to all who have got their grants and who will be getting it soon. Be patient; you will definitely get it.
> 
> ================================
> Role 261111 - ICT Business Analyst, B.E - Computer Science
> EOI Submitted (70 pts) - 8/27/15 (30 - Age, PTE-A L-86, R-76, S-76, W-90 Proficient English - 10, Employment - 15, Qualification - 15)
> Visa Invite received - 9/7/2015
> US PCC applied - 9/11/2015
> Visa lodged - 10/17/2015
> Employment related and other documents uploaded - 10/17/2015
> India PCC uploaded - 10/17/2015
> Blessed with a baby - 11/03
> 1st CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 11/06/2015 (requested for US PCC, Medicals)
> Response back to CO - 11/16/2015 - Medicals receipt, New born information
> 
> 2nd CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 12/01/2015 (requested for US and UK PCC, additional employment proof, Form 1022 for adding baby name)
> Response back to CO - 12/07/2015 - Form 1022, Additional employment proof - Salary account statement, Form 16
> UK PCC submitted - 12/27/2015. I had stayed in UK only for 11 months; hence did not apply before. Applied after CO request.
> 
> 3rd CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 01/05/2016 - requested for Baby medicals and US PCC
> 01/07/2016 - Finally got my US PCC for both me and my wife and uploaded to portal
> 01/14/2016 - After baby's medicals reflected in portal, clicked on "Information complete"
> 
> 02/22/2016 - Grant Letter received
> 10/12/2016 - IED
> ================================



Congratulations, good to see a 261111 code getting a grant since a long time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indergreat

sab82 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant for myself, my wife and my new born kid (3 months old) today around 11:20 AM IST. This was from GSM Brisbane.


Congratz dear for the visa grant and the baby ... all the best for future buddy ....


----------



## indergreat

manreetvirk said:


> Please give me the link to create the immi a/c...I think i got it. it is asking for phone no and email address also..I am in confusion that earlier my agent provide his email address and phone no...Now can I give mine one to import file.


yes you should give your email and your phone number to create immi account and import your application ......


----------



## usmansshaikh

KrithiAussie said:


> Hi friends,
> Got grant letter for me    , my husband and my kid today at 2:53 IST. Relieved and happpy.... Thanks to the forum who had helped to predict the date almost near to the date I predicted.
> 
> My timelines below
> ---------------------------
> IELTS - BAND 7
> EOI - 9-Oct-2015
> Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
> CO Contact 1 - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
> -----
> ------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
> Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
> CO Contact 2 - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
> Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
> Employment verification call - 16-Feb-2016
> Grant - 22/Feb/2016
> IED - 21/Nov/2016 lane:


Congratulations!!


----------



## greatwork

*Designation change after EOI*

Hi Experts,

I am in need of urgent reply. I got ACS for sr. s/w engineer. I got the invite on 22nd jan and I got promotion in feb but my designation change is applicable from jan 2016. My new designation is team leader. I am really confused should I mention about new designation in Visa document or should I mention designation change in form 80 or not. Do I need to take SD again because of designation change if I have to mention, Please reply me as soon as possible.


----------



## andreyx108b

raghum4u said:


> Guys... All the way..we keep blaming CO has not looked into our case.. It's been 80 days /100 days Blah.. Blah... Blah. But in fact, these guys are doing their best. Today, got a mail from HR (current) regarding employment verification. For this employer I had given reference affidavit. CO sent mail asking for confirmation of the person who signed the letter and genuine of the letter on February 9th. HR had not replied. Again after 9 days, they did the follow up with HR. Since my project details were not known to my HR, they came now for my duties performed. Immediately I replied to them. Praying this will reach CO at the earliest. When I saw the mail, it was Australia high commission, New Delhi, DIBP requesting details with my HR. This shows different team doing verification process. Those who have claimed points for employment.. For sure verification is in process. All the best and sooner grants for all of us..


+1 totally agree.

DIBP does an amazing job.


----------



## andreyx108b

anoop_vn said:


> Hi, I am confused. I am the secondary applicant. My wife is the primary applicant. We have filed for our visa on 21st Dec. 2015, with all docs. including form 80 uploaded by 10th Jan 2016. We haven't heard anything till now. and it still says as "Application Received", getting a bit concerned. We are going through an agent. I asked them to either call or send out a mail today as its 2 months since our visa log. But they are suggesting to wait for 15 days before contacting. Their reason is our medical is cleared, and our PTE score has been requested by some one, I checked over the week end. We haven't sent it or our agent. so I assume its some one from Immigration Dept. who has accessed it. I would really like some seniors suggest what we should do. Thanks in advance.


Its to early to call. You got to wait for minimum 90 after lodgment days before calling.


----------



## andreyx108b

sab82 said:


> Dear All, I got the grant for myself, my wife and my new born kid (3 months old) today around 11:20 AM IST. This was from GSM Brisbane. You can see my timeline below- First CO contact was within 2 weeks of applying but there were 2 reasons for the delay as I was waiting for my US PCC (took 4 months) and had a new born baby during the time. It was not until Jan 14 that I uploaded my PCC, added my baby to the application and complete medicals for him. Thought I claimed 15 points for work experience, I did not get any call or email for employment verification. I front-loaded my last 6 months payslip, form-16 from the beginning of my career, entire payslips for the year where i did not have Form-16. My US W2 for the 4 year stay there, last 1 year salary account statement, joining letter. I have worked for only a single company in the past 11.5 years and might have helped here. The only follow-up I did was the following- 1) After submitting the documents on Jan 14th, sent a courtesy email back to the case officer email highlighting that I have uploaded all the required documents 2) Another mail on Feb 5th asking if there is something else to be done (politely). I was not aware of this forum initially and processed via an agent paying a good sum for their services. I felt disappointed when I noticed this forum; but am not complaining now. I wish best of luck to all who have got their grants and who will be getting it soon. Be patient; you will definitely get it. ================================ Role 261111 - ICT Business Analyst, B.E - Computer Science EOI Submitted (70 pts) - 8/27/15 (30 - Age, PTE-A L-86, R-76, S-76, W-90 Proficient English - 10, Employment - 15, Qualification - 15) Visa Invite received - 9/7/2015 US PCC applied - 9/11/2015 Visa lodged - 10/17/2015 Employment related and other documents uploaded - 10/17/2015 India PCC uploaded - 10/17/2015 Blessed with a baby - 11/03 1st CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 11/06/2015 (requested for US PCC, Medicals) Response back to CO - 11/16/2015 - Medicals receipt, New born information 2nd CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 12/01/2015 (requested for US and UK PCC, additional employment proof, Form 1022 for adding baby name) Response back to CO - 12/07/2015 - Form 1022, Additional employment proof - Salary account statement, Form 16 UK PCC submitted - 12/27/2015. I had stayed in UK only for 11 months; hence did not apply before. Applied after CO request. 3rd CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 01/05/2016 - requested for Baby medicals and US PCC 01/07/2016 - Finally got my US PCC for both me and my wife and uploaded to portal 01/14/2016 - After baby's medicals reflected in portal, clicked on "Information complete" 02/22/2016 - Grant Letter received 10/12/2016 - IED ================================


Congrats! ))) please update details on the tracker )


----------



## usmansshaikh

sab82 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant for myself, my wife and my new born kid (3 months old) today around 11:20 AM IST. This was from GSM Brisbane. You can see my timeline below-
> 
> First CO contact was within 2 weeks of applying but there were 2 reasons for the delay as I was waiting for my US PCC (took 4 months) and had a new born baby during the time. It was not until Jan 14 that I uploaded my PCC, added my baby to the application and complete medicals for him.
> 
> Thought I claimed 15 points for work experience, I did not get any call or email for employment verification. I front-loaded my last 6 months payslip, form-16 from the beginning of my career, entire payslips for the year where i did not have Form-16. My US W2 for the 4 year stay there, last 1 year salary account statement, joining letter. I have worked for only a single company in the past 11.5 years and might have helped here.
> 
> The only follow-up I did was the following-
> 
> 1) After submitting the documents on Jan 14th, sent a courtesy email back to the case officer email highlighting that I have uploaded all the required documents
> 2) Another mail on Feb 5th asking if there is something else to be done (politely).
> 
> I was not aware of this forum initially and processed via an agent paying a good sum for their services. I felt disappointed when I noticed this forum; but am not complaining now.
> 
> I wish best of luck to all who have got their grants and who will be getting it soon. Be patient; you will definitely get it.
> 
> ================================
> Role 261111 - ICT Business Analyst, B.E - Computer Science
> EOI Submitted (70 pts) - 8/27/15 (30 - Age, PTE-A L-86, R-76, S-76, W-90 Proficient English - 10, Employment - 15, Qualification - 15)
> Visa Invite received - 9/7/2015
> US PCC applied - 9/11/2015
> Visa lodged - 10/17/2015
> Employment related and other documents uploaded - 10/17/2015
> India PCC uploaded - 10/17/2015
> Blessed with a baby - 11/03
> 1st CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 11/06/2015 (requested for US PCC, Medicals)
> Response back to CO - 11/16/2015 - Medicals receipt, New born information
> 
> 2nd CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 12/01/2015 (requested for US and UK PCC, additional employment proof, Form 1022 for adding baby name)
> Response back to CO - 12/07/2015 - Form 1022, Additional employment proof - Salary account statement, Form 16
> UK PCC submitted - 12/27/2015. I had stayed in UK only for 11 months; hence did not apply before. Applied after CO request.
> 
> 3rd CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 01/05/2016 - requested for Baby medicals and US PCC
> 01/07/2016 - Finally got my US PCC for both me and my wife and uploaded to portal
> 01/14/2016 - After baby's medicals reflected in portal, clicked on "Information complete"
> 
> 02/22/2016 - Grant Letter received
> 10/12/2016 - IED
> ================================




Congratulations!! Good to see another 261111 get a grant..and similar situation as mine...where do you plan to move sab?


----------



## Rachna188

Hi guys,

I received my ACS assessment last week, so as per my assessment result I have an ICT major degree and my below work experience was assessed as relevant to the nominated occupation.

Company 1 : 2 years 7 Months
Company 2 : 10 months


I have read the ACS Skills assessment guidelines which say that : 
All relevant work experience completed after the Skill Level Requirement Met Date will be considered Skilled Employment and eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.

So I have 17 months of work experience after the Skill level requirement met date.

And under 189 visa, I can claim 5 points for overseas work experience between 3 - 5 years.

So that implies I cannot claim any points for work experience, right? I just wanted to make sure my understanding is correct.


----------



## janeriz26

raghum4u said:


> Guys... All the way..we keep blaming CO has not looked into our case.. It's been 80 days /100 days Blah.. Blah... Blah.
> 
> But in fact, these guys are doing their best. Today, got a mail from HR (current) regarding employment verification. For this employer I had given reference affidavit. CO sent mail asking for confirmation of the person who signed the letter and genuine of the letter on February 9th. HR had not replied. Again after 9 days, they did the follow up with HR. Since my project details were not known to my HR, they came now for my duties performed. Immediately I replied to them.
> 
> 
> Dear Raghum4u,
> 
> I couldn't get you when you said that these words " they came now for my duties performed. Immediately I replied to them"
> 
> Could you please elaborate on the above.
> 
> do you mean, since hr wasn't responding they got back to you to confirm the duties performed by you in the project. Am i right?
> 
> Regards
> Jane


----------



## sameerb

sab82 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant for myself, my wife and my new born kid (3 months old) today around 11:20 AM IST. This was from GSM Brisbane. You can see my timeline below-
> 
> First CO contact was within 2 weeks of applying but there were 2 reasons for the delay as I was waiting for my US PCC (took 4 months) and had a new born baby during the time. It was not until Jan 14 that I uploaded my PCC, added my baby to the application and complete medicals for him.
> 
> Thought I claimed 15 points for work experience, I did not get any call or email for employment verification. I front-loaded my last 6 months payslip, form-16 from the beginning of my career, entire payslips for the year where i did not have Form-16. My US W2 for the 4 year stay there, last 1 year salary account statement, joining letter. I have worked for only a single company in the past 11.5 years and might have helped here.
> 
> The only follow-up I did was the following-
> 
> 1) After submitting the documents on Jan 14th, sent a courtesy email back to the case officer email highlighting that I have uploaded all the required documents
> 2) Another mail on Feb 5th asking if there is something else to be done (politely).
> 
> I was not aware of this forum initially and processed via an agent paying a good sum for their services. I felt disappointed when I noticed this forum; but am not complaining now.
> 
> I wish best of luck to all who have got their grants and who will be getting it soon. Be patient; you will definitely get it.
> 
> ================================
> Role 261111 - ICT Business Analyst, B.E - Computer Science
> EOI Submitted (70 pts) - 8/27/15 (30 - Age, PTE-A L-86, R-76, S-76, W-90 Proficient English - 10, Employment - 15, Qualification - 15)
> Visa Invite received - 9/7/2015
> US PCC applied - 9/11/2015
> Visa lodged - 10/17/2015
> Employment related and other documents uploaded - 10/17/2015
> India PCC uploaded - 10/17/2015
> Blessed with a baby - 11/03
> 1st CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 11/06/2015 (requested for US PCC, Medicals)
> Response back to CO - 11/16/2015 - Medicals receipt, New born information
> 
> 2nd CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 12/01/2015 (requested for US and UK PCC, additional employment proof, Form 1022 for adding baby name)
> Response back to CO - 12/07/2015 - Form 1022, Additional employment proof - Salary account statement, Form 16
> UK PCC submitted - 12/27/2015. I had stayed in UK only for 11 months; hence did not apply before. Applied after CO request.
> 
> 3rd CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 01/05/2016 - requested for Baby medicals and US PCC
> 01/07/2016 - Finally got my US PCC for both me and my wife and uploaded to portal
> 01/14/2016 - After baby's medicals reflected in portal, clicked on "Information complete"
> 
> 02/22/2016 - Grant Letter received
> 10/12/2016 - IED
> ================================


Congratulations & Good luck ahead. :thumb:


----------



## tt2

KrithiAussie said:


> Hi friends,
> Got grant letter for me    , my husband and my kid today at 2:53 IST. Relieved and happpy.... Thanks to the forum who had helped to predict the date almost near to the date I predicted.
> 
> My timelines below
> ---------------------------
> IELTS - BAND 7
> EOI - 9-Oct-2015
> Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
> CO Contact 1 - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
> -----
> ------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
> Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
> CO Contact 2 - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
> Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
> Employment verification call - 16-Feb-2016
> Grant - 22/Feb/2016
> IED - 21/Nov/2016 lane:


Congratulations KrithiAussie


----------



## raghum4u

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> How many points did you claim for employment?


15 points buddy...


----------



## Moss143

*Need some suggestion !!*

Hyea All,

I know patience is the Key and thats what perhaps I need to work on.Let me know if anyone is in the same boat.
I called up immi and the lady took down my details and said I need to wait another 28 days before they can look at my application.

n to Screw it up my company has decided to give me a Promotion :'( which is another new contract... So do I need to fill in the change of circumstances form.


ANZSCO Code: SOFTWARE ENGG (60 Points)


14/Jul/14: ACS postive
10/Sep/15: Invitation
22/Sep/15: Visa Lodged ( with all documents)
26/Oct/15: CO1 contacted asked for PCC which was already there
22/Dec/15: CO2 contacted asked for more employment proof in Australia
23/Dec/15: Request completed along with uploaded form 80 and form 1221
Grant: waiting :juggle:


----------



## andreyx108b

Moss143 said:


> Hyea All, I know patience is the Key and thats what perhaps I need to work on.Let me know if anyone is in the same boat. I called up immi and the lady took down my details and said I need to wait another 28 days before they can look at my application. n to Screw it up my company has decided to give me a Promotion :'( which is another new contract... So do I need to fill in the change of circumstances form. ANZSCO Code: SOFTWARE ENGG (60 Points) 14/Jul/14: ACS postive 10/Sep/15: Invitation 22/Sep/15: Visa Lodged ( with all documents) 26/Oct/15: CO1 contacted asked for PCC which was already there 22/Dec/15: CO2 contacted asked for more employment proof in Australia 23/Dec/15: Request completed along with uploaded form 80 and form 1221 Grant: waiting :juggle:


Mate, they are certainly have not reached the end of december yet...

But soon - very very soon 

Good luck


----------



## Moss143

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, they are certainly have not reached the end of december yet...
> 
> But soon - very very soon
> 
> Good luck


I hope my patience stays :'(


----------



## giridharanb

123 days since visa lodge, 88 days since requested information provided. Expecting some contact in the next 2-3 days, since 90 days would elapse since information was provided. I just hope no further information is requested, else another 90 days of waiting.


----------



## mcmemam

giridharanb said:


> 123 days since visa lodge, 88 days since requested information provided. Expecting some contact in the next 2-3 days, since 90 days would elapse since information was provided. I just hope no further information is requested, else another 90 days of waiting.


Didn't you call the DIBP? 
Did you ask your HR/manager if a job verification happened?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## giridharanb

mcmemam said:


> Didn't you call the DIBP?
> Did you ask your HR/manager if a job verification happened?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


My HR does not answer those queries and my manager did not receive any call. In any case, employment verification does not happen for all applicants, so its not exactly the right measure of progress.

I called DIBP on 19-Feb and got the standard answer of patience and CO will get back and no visibility of timeframe.


----------



## mcmemam

giridharanb said:


> My HR does not answer those queries and my manager did not receive any call. In any case, employment verification does not happen for all applicants, so its not exactly the right measure of progress. I called DIBP on 19-Feb and got the standard answer of patience and CO will get back and no visibility of timeframe.


If I were you I would call them after the 90th day. 
I have a question. I was contacted by an employer in Sydney and he wants me to work onsite. Is there any issue in submitting for another visa while waiting for the pr?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lmp

Hi everyone,
Quick question. Do we always get email notification from immi or do we need to check the account to know if CO requires more documentation??


----------



## sipoflifein

lmp said:


> Hi everyone,
> Quick question. Do we always get email notification from immi or do we need to check the account to know if CO requires more documentation??


By default you will get mail when the status of yours changes, when CO asks u docs, status changes and hence u get a mail, until and unless you disabled.


----------



## cozmopravesh

Rachna188 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received my ACS assessment last week, so as per my assessment result I have an ICT major degree and my below work experience was assessed as relevant to the nominated occupation.
> 
> Company 1 : 2 years 7 Months
> Company 2 : 10 months
> 
> 
> I have read the ACS Skills assessment guidelines which say that :
> All relevant work experience completed after the Skill Level Requirement Met Date will be considered Skilled Employment and eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.
> 
> So I have 17 months of work experience after the Skill level requirement met date.
> 
> And under 189 visa, I can claim 5 points for overseas work experience between 3 - 5 years.
> 
> So that implies I cannot claim any points for work experience, right? I just wanted to make sure my understanding is correct.


Yes, your understanding is correct.


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone

I have been granted my visa today. :cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2:.

IED - 9th Dec 2016.

What makes in so special for me? I applied with my partner as de-facto couple. We are a same sex couple from India. 
This is the happiest day of our lives. Start of a new journey and a new life without fear of society, law or what people will think. Could not control my tears when I saw the mail.
I researched the forum for past 1 year but could not find any indian couple in our situation who applied for visa and got the grant. Was skeptical at every moment and every step. But eventually we made it. 

Many many thanks to everyone on the forum especially Keeda and Andrey.


----------



## Gundi

gd2015 said:


> I have been granted my visa today. :cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2:.
> What makes in so special for me? I applied with my partner as de-facto couple. We are a same sex couple from India.
> This is the happiest day of our lives. Start of a new journey and a new life without fear of society, law or what people will think. Could not control my tears when I saw the mail.


Congratulations!!


----------



## vinaydavid

sab82 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant for myself, my wife and my new born kid (3 months old) today around 11:20 AM IST. This was from GSM Brisbane. You can see my timeline below-
> 
> First CO contact was within 2 weeks of applying but there were 2 reasons for the delay as I was waiting for my US PCC (took 4 months) and had a new born baby during the time. It was not until Jan 14 that I uploaded my PCC, added my baby to the application and complete medicals for him.
> 
> Thought I claimed 15 points for work experience, I did not get any call or email for employment verification. I front-loaded my last 6 months payslip, form-16 from the beginning of my career, entire payslips for the year where i did not have Form-16. My US W2 for the 4 year stay there, last 1 year salary account statement, joining letter. I have worked for only a single company in the past 11.5 years and might have helped here.
> 
> The only follow-up I did was the following-
> 
> 1) After submitting the documents on Jan 14th, sent a courtesy email back to the case officer email highlighting that I have uploaded all the required documents
> 2) Another mail on Feb 5th asking if there is something else to be done (politely).
> 
> I was not aware of this forum initially and processed via an agent paying a good sum for their services. I felt disappointed when I noticed this forum; but am not complaining now.
> 
> I wish best of luck to all who have got their grants and who will be getting it soon. Be patient; you will definitely get it.
> 
> ================================
> Role 261111 - ICT Business Analyst, B.E - Computer Science
> EOI Submitted (70 pts) - 8/27/15 (30 - Age, PTE-A L-86, R-76, S-76, W-90 Proficient English - 10, Employment - 15, Qualification - 15)
> Visa Invite received - 9/7/2015
> US PCC applied - 9/11/2015
> Visa lodged - 10/17/2015
> Employment related and other documents uploaded - 10/17/2015
> India PCC uploaded - 10/17/2015
> Blessed with a baby - 11/03
> 1st CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 11/06/2015 (requested for US PCC, Medicals)
> Response back to CO - 11/16/2015 - Medicals receipt, New born information
> 
> 2nd CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 12/01/2015 (requested for US and UK PCC, additional employment proof, Form 1022 for adding baby name)
> Response back to CO - 12/07/2015 - Form 1022, Additional employment proof - Salary account statement, Form 16
> UK PCC submitted - 12/27/2015. I had stayed in UK only for 11 months; hence did not apply before. Applied after CO request.
> 
> 3rd CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 01/05/2016 - requested for Baby medicals and US PCC
> 01/07/2016 - Finally got my US PCC for both me and my wife and uploaded to portal
> 01/14/2016 - After baby's medicals reflected in portal, clicked on "Information complete"
> 
> 02/22/2016 - Grant Letter received
> 10/12/2016 - IED
> ================================


Congratulations!! And All the very Best for your plans !!!


----------



## indergreat

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have been granted my visa today. :cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2:.
> 
> IED - 9th Dec 2016.



Congratulation buddy ... best of luck for future ....


----------



## JAN84

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have been granted my visa today. :cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2:.
> 
> IED - 9th Dec 2016.
> 
> What makes in so special for me? I applied with my partner as de-facto couple. We are a same sex couple from India.
> This is the happiest day of our lives. Start of a new journey and a new life without fear of society, law or what people will think. Could not control my tears when I saw the mail.
> I researched the forum for past 1 year but could not find any indian couple in our situation who applied for visa and got the grant. Was skeptical at every moment and every step. But eventually we made it.
> 
> Many many thanks to everyone on the forum especially Keeda and Andrey.


Congratulation  All the best


----------



## sachin_noida

I lodged my VISA on 1-DEC-15. Currently the status shows as "Assessment in progress". I have been seeing people getting grants who applied in late December and January as well. Don't know when my turn will come, I know patience is the key but can not avoid to come on expat forum and then get a bit anxious. Shall I wait for 90 days for follow up DIBP or can call them now?
It looks like a dream to get the grant.


----------



## gaus

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have been granted my visa today. :cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2:.
> 
> IED - 9th Dec 2016.
> 
> What makes in so special for me? I applied with my partner as de-facto couple. We are a same sex couple from India.
> This is the happiest day of our lives. Start of a new journey and a new life without fear of society, law or what people will think. Could not control my tears when I saw the mail.
> I researched the forum for past 1 year but could not find any indian couple in our situation who applied for visa and got the grant. Was skeptical at every moment and every step. But eventually we made it.
> 
> Many many thanks to everyone on the forum especially Keeda and Andrey.


Hearty Congratulations! God Bless!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## yasmeenaaa

indergreat said:


> Congratulation buddy ... best of luck for future ....




hi indergreat, did you try to call them since your last co assigned 30/11!!!


----------



## vikaschandra

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have been granted my visa today. :cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2:.
> 
> IED - 9th Dec 2016.
> 
> What makes in so special for me? I applied with my partner as de-facto couple. We are a same sex couple from India.
> This is the happiest day of our lives. Start of a new journey and a new life without fear of society, law or what people will think. Could not control my tears when I saw the mail.
> I researched the forum for past 1 year but could not find any indian couple in our situation who applied for visa and got the grant. Was skeptical at every moment and every step. But eventually we made it.
> 
> Many many thanks to everyone on the forum especially Keeda and Andrey.


Congratulations gd2015 finally the wait is over


----------



## vinaydavid

sachin_noida said:


> I lodged my VISA on 1-DEC-15. Currently the status shows as "Assessment in progress". I have been seeing people getting grants who applied in late December and January as well. Don't know when my turn will come, I know patience is the key but can not avoid to come on expat forum and then get a bit anxious. Shall I wait for 90 days for follow up DIBP or can call them now?
> It looks like a dream to get the grant.


Sachin,

I have similar timelines that of yours.

Lodged Visa: 01/12/2015
CO Contact: 10/12/2015 (Requested for list of Docs; as the agent dint upload any docs)
Docs Uploaded: 10/12/2015 (All the docs, including F:80, F16s, Academics, work exp. etc)

As we did not hear back from CO, I have requested my agent to send a reminder.
Reminder: 13/02/2016.

Guys Do I need to wait for a couple of days or shall I go ahead and call?


----------



## yasmeenaaa

vinaydavid said:


> Sachin,
> 
> I have similar timelines that of yours.
> 
> Lodged Visa: 01/12/2015
> CO Contact: 10/12/2015 (Requested for list of Docs; as the agent dint upload any docs)
> Docs Uploaded: 10/12/2015 (All the docs, including F:80, F16s, Academics, work exp. etc)
> 
> As we did not hear back from CO, I have requested my agent to send a reminder.
> Reminder: 13/02/2016.
> 
> Guys Do I need to wait for a couple of days or shall I go ahead and call?


is the visa 189 or 190?


----------



## vinaydavid

yasmeenaaa said:


> is the visa 189 or 190?


Visa: 189
SOL: 261311
Status: "Assessment in Progress"


----------



## andreyx108b

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone I have been granted my visa today. :cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2:. IED - 9th Dec 2016. What makes in so special for me? I applied with my partner as de-facto couple. We are a same sex couple from India. This is the happiest day of our lives. Start of a new journey and a new life without fear of society, law or what people will think. Could not control my tears when I saw the mail. I researched the forum for past 1 year but could not find any indian couple in our situation who applied for visa and got the grant. Was skeptical at every moment and every step. But eventually we made it. Many many thanks to everyone on the forum especially Keeda and Andrey.


Congratulation!!! Happy for you! Good luck in AU


----------



## yasmeenaaa

vinaydavid said:


> Visa: 189
> SOL: 261311
> Status: "Assessment in Progress"


well we are in the same boat
look at my timeline, i saw a lot many grants to people lodged and co contacted after me,i dont understand how , but we should wait, there is no other solution


----------



## starwin4u

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have been granted my visa today. :cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2:.
> 
> IED - 9th Dec 2016.
> 
> What makes in so special for me? I applied with my partner as de-facto couple. We are a same sex couple from India.
> This is the happiest day of our lives. Start of a new journey and a new life without fear of society, law or what people will think. Could not control my tears when I saw the mail.
> I researched the forum for past 1 year but could not find any indian couple in our situation who applied for visa and got the grant. Was skeptical at every moment and every step. But eventually we made it.
> 
> Many many thanks to everyone on the forum especially Keeda and Andrey.



Congrats Bro, Happy to see you got the grant, I'm happy for you as you are making a good turn in your life, start ur new life without any fear about the society.. Congrats again. and best of luck


----------



## Rabbahs

Dear fellows,

Just want to update you guys that today I received two emails (one for me and second for wifi) from "[email protected]" and they request some information about me and my wife ... mostly who was supporting during the unemployment period and what you were doing during this period.

I am unable to update my signature ... can someone tell why I am unable to edit my signature ? so that I can add this update in it.

Cheers.


----------



## andreyx108b

Rabbahs said:


> Dear fellows, Just want to update you guys that today I received two emails (one for me and second for wifi) from "[email protected]" and they request some information about me and my wife ... mostly who was supporting during the unemployment period and what you were doing during this period. I am unable to update my signature ... can someone tell why I am unable to edit my signature ? so that I can add this update in it. Cheers.


Did you do it via CPanel?


----------



## Rabbahs

andreyx108b said:


> Did you do it via CPanel?


what is Cpanel ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Rabbahs said:


> what is Cpanel ?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## Rabbahs

andreyx108b said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


Thanks Mate !


----------



## sachin_noida

vinaydavid said:


> Sachin,
> 
> I have similar timelines that of yours.
> 
> Lodged Visa: 01/12/2015
> CO Contact: 10/12/2015 (Requested for list of Docs; as the agent dint upload any docs)
> Docs Uploaded: 10/12/2015 (All the docs, including F:80, F16s, Academics, work exp. etc)
> 
> As we did not hear back from CO, I have requested my agent to send a reminder.
> Reminder: 13/02/2016.
> 
> Guys Do I need to wait for a couple of days or shall I go ahead and call?


As you already sent a reminder, I suggest you should call after 90 days which is just a week more. It will be a justified call. My agent also sent out an enquiry on 18-02-16 but he has not heard anything back yet. He told me sometimes CO gets annoyed by early followups due their workload and then they give you a new list of document(s) to provide them which means another 2 months of wait.


----------



## Heywb

Rabbahs said:


> Dear fellows,
> 
> Just want to update you guys that today I received two emails (one for me and second for wifi) from "[email protected]" and they request some information about me and my wife ... mostly who was supporting during the unemployment period and what you were doing during this period.
> 
> I am unable to update my signature ... can someone tell why I am unable to edit my signature ? so that I can add this update in it.
> 
> Cheers.


Not sure about signature issue. But i received the same email from skilled support and i provided them the required information and they confirmed me after 10 days via same email that your information has been updated and your case will now continue to be assessed.


----------



## sachin_noida

sab82 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant for myself, my wife and my new born kid (3 months old) today around 11:20 AM IST. This was from GSM Brisbane. You can see my timeline below-
> 
> First CO contact was within 2 weeks of applying but there were 2 reasons for the delay as I was waiting for my US PCC (took 4 months) and had a new born baby during the time. It was not until Jan 14 that I uploaded my PCC, added my baby to the application and complete medicals for him.
> 
> Thought I claimed 15 points for work experience, I did not get any call or email for employment verification. I front-loaded my last 6 months payslip, form-16 from the beginning of my career, entire payslips for the year where i did not have Form-16. My US W2 for the 4 year stay there, last 1 year salary account statement, joining letter. I have worked for only a single company in the past 11.5 years and might have helped here.
> 
> The only follow-up I did was the following-
> 
> 1) After submitting the documents on Jan 14th, sent a courtesy email back to the case officer email highlighting that I have uploaded all the required documents
> 2) Another mail on Feb 5th asking if there is something else to be done (politely).
> 
> I was not aware of this forum initially and processed via an agent paying a good sum for their services. I felt disappointed when I noticed this forum; but am not complaining now.
> 
> I wish best of luck to all who have got their grants and who will be getting it soon. Be patient; you will definitely get it.
> 
> ================================
> Role 261111 - ICT Business Analyst, B.E - Computer Science
> EOI Submitted (70 pts) - 8/27/15 (30 - Age, PTE-A L-86, R-76, S-76, W-90 Proficient English - 10, Employment - 15, Qualification - 15)
> Visa Invite received - 9/7/2015
> US PCC applied - 9/11/2015
> Visa lodged - 10/17/2015
> Employment related and other documents uploaded - 10/17/2015
> India PCC uploaded - 10/17/2015
> Blessed with a baby - 11/03
> 1st CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 11/06/2015 (requested for US PCC, Medicals)
> Response back to CO - 11/16/2015 - Medicals receipt, New born information
> 
> 2nd CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 12/01/2015 (requested for US and UK PCC, additional employment proof, Form 1022 for adding baby name)
> Response back to CO - 12/07/2015 - Form 1022, Additional employment proof - Salary account statement, Form 16
> UK PCC submitted - 12/27/2015. I had stayed in UK only for 11 months; hence did not apply before. Applied after CO request.
> 
> 3rd CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - 01/05/2016 - requested for Baby medicals and US PCC
> 01/07/2016 - Finally got my US PCC for both me and my wife and uploaded to portal
> 01/14/2016 - After baby's medicals reflected in portal, clicked on "Information complete"
> 
> 02/22/2016 - Grant Letter received
> 10/12/2016 - IED
> ================================




Congrats buddy ! Wish you all the best !!


----------



## sachin_noida

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have been granted my visa today. :cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2:.
> 
> IED - 9th Dec 2016.
> 
> What makes in so special for me? I applied with my partner as de-facto couple. We are a same sex couple from India.
> This is the happiest day of our lives. Start of a new journey and a new life without fear of society, law or what people will think. Could not control my tears when I saw the mail.
> I researched the forum for past 1 year but could not find any indian couple in our situation who applied for visa and got the grant. Was skeptical at every moment and every step. But eventually we made it.
> 
> Many many thanks to everyone on the forum especially Keeda and Andrey.




Many Congratulations !! Enjoy your moment !!


----------



## vinaydavid

sachin_noida said:


> As you already sent a reminder, I suggest you should call after 90 days which is just a week more. It will be a justified call. My agent also sent out an enquiry on 18-02-16 but he has not heard anything back yet. He told me sometimes CO gets annoyed by early followups due their workload and then they give you a new list of document(s) to provide them which means another 2 months of wait.



Thanks Sachin for the hint.
BTW, Could someone help me with DIBP (GSM-Brisbane) contact number and the preferred time to call ?


----------



## rohitjaggi

3 months today since i applied for 189.

I thought the government department in my country was slow but this is worst over here honestly.

I mean 3 months hold to process a visa is really bad.

Frustrated to the core now and feel like banging their head or mine.


----------



## usmansshaikh

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have been granted my visa today. :cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2:.
> 
> IED - 9th Dec 2016.
> 
> What makes in so special for me? I applied with my partner as de-facto couple. We are a same sex couple from India.
> This is the happiest day of our lives. Start of a new journey and a new life without fear of society, law or what people will think. Could not control my tears when I saw the mail.
> I researched the forum for past 1 year but could not find any indian couple in our situation who applied for visa and got the grant. Was skeptical at every moment and every step. But eventually we made it.
> 
> Many many thanks to everyone on the forum especially Keeda and Andrey.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

rohitjaggi said:


> 3 months today since i applied for 189.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the government department in my country was slow but this is worst over here honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean 3 months hold to process a visa is really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Frustrated to the core now and feel like banging their head or mine.



Keep patience buddy, i am with you, we can't do anything other than hope and wait. I know it's hard, but better to keep cool and hope for the best soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tushar_2015

giridharanb said:


> My HR does not answer those queries and my manager did not receive any call. In any case, employment verification does not happen for all applicants, so its not exactly the right measure of progress.
> 
> I called DIBP on 19-Feb and got the standard answer of patience and CO will get back and no visibility of timeframe.


My employment verification email was sent to my HR on 25/01/15. They responded on 27/01/15. But till date no grant..my score is 159 days after Visa lodgement.


----------



## mashajam

Hi All - I wanted to check if anyone has similar problem like all the certificates are having the Surname as initial and not expansion. For example, kuchpan Roopali written in documents like K. Roopali. Anyone had submitted any affidavit for this or is it assumed to be Ok?Appreciate your prompt response. Thank you.


----------



## Umas

mashajam said:


> Hi All - I wanted to check if anyone has similar problem like all the certificates are having the Surname as initial and not expansion. For example, kuchpan Roopali written in documents like K. Roopali. Anyone had submitted any affidavit for this or is it assumed to be Ok?Appreciate your prompt response. Thank you.


All my educational certificate have name without initial expanded ... I did not submit any affidavit nor they asked for it .. Hope that should be fine ..


----------



## mashajam

Umas said:


> All my educational certificate have name without initial expanded ... I did not submit any affidavit nor they asked for it .. Hope that should be fine ..


Thanks for that
Anyone who had grant also had the same problem? I suppose they will ask for affidavit in case required?


----------



## itsme121ab

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have been granted my visa today. :cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2:.
> 
> IED - 9th Dec 2016.
> 
> What makes in so special for me? I applied with my partner as de-facto couple. We are a same sex couple from India.
> This is the happiest day of our lives. Start of a new journey and a new life without fear of society, law or what people will think. Could not control my tears when I saw the mail.
> I researched the forum for past 1 year but could not find any indian couple in our situation who applied for visa and got the grant. Was skeptical at every moment and every step. But eventually we made it.
> 
> Many many thanks to everyone on the forum especially Keeda and Andrey.


Your news is a positive news in past couple of days. I wish you and your partner good luck. cheers


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

delhi_ratnesh said:


> my local PSK is gurgaon. Police officer says its all done. Can't contact local PSK, dont know their direct phone no. When I call on toll free no, its answered by TCS staff and they send the same status by SMS. They advised me to go to police headquarter or delhi RPO in bhikaji kama place. Will wait till tomorrow evening and will go to delhi RPO on wednesday.


Modified Dates and Events for PCC (my experience till now)

4-Feb-2016 - CO Contact - 4-Feb-2016 (asked PCC(Indian) 
4-Feb-2016 - PCC Police verification Initiated from PSK - 04-FEB-2016 (PCC Status msg says "PCC application has been granted on 04/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Gurgaon. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."

09-Feb-2016 - Police Verification for PCC and Document Submission at Police Station 
11-Feb-2016 - Police statation confirmed on 11-feb that they have already sent the docs to SP/Commissioner office 
18-Feb-2016 - PCC Status msg date changed to 18-Feb and latest status msg says "PCC application has been granted on 18/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Gurgaon. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."

I just checked with SP office in mini secretariat, gurgoan and they told that they cleared the case on 18-feb and sent it to RPO delhi, and thats why the date is changed (only date changed in status as mentioend above).

Waiting for SMS/email now for PCC collection from PSK .


----------



## dristipandey

what are the employment proof that are needed to be submitted. I worked in compant 1 for 2.5 years which was private company ,upto march 2014 and have only experience letter as proof of my job. From march 2014 onwards i am working in goverment org with proper salary statement proof etc. I am worried about the documents proof needed for visa lodgement from company 1. Could anyone suggest what are the documents needed, so that i can visit my previous employer and arrange them.


----------



## indergreat

yasmeenaaa said:


> hi indergreat, did you try to call them since your last co assigned 30/11!!!


hey, yes i did call them, yesterday in fact, there was a very polite guy who picked up the call, when I told him that it's been over 90 days, he asked for passport number, DOB and full name, then he checked something on the computer (i heard him typing something as I was telling him the details) and said that your application seems complete, but can't give you a time frame but also said there's nothing to worry. When I asked him if CO has looked at my application since I submitted the docs, he again checked something and said "In fact your application is being viewed right now". Then he told me to have a nice day and disconnected the call.

Don't know now what is happening and when will see some action .....


----------



## sameerb

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have been granted my visa today. :cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2:.
> 
> IED - 9th Dec 2016.
> 
> What makes in so special for me? I applied with my partner as de-facto couple. We are a same sex couple from India.
> This is the happiest day of our lives. Start of a new journey and a new life without fear of society, law or what people will think. Could not control my tears when I saw the mail.
> I researched the forum for past 1 year but could not find any indian couple in our situation who applied for visa and got the grant. Was skeptical at every moment and every step. But eventually we made it.
> 
> Many many thanks to everyone on the forum especially Keeda and Andrey.


C
O
N
G
R
A
T
S

:thumb:


----------



## Abhi_2015

Hello all,

I received a most awaited grant for myself, my wife and my son today. 

We are just speechless.
Its a grant after 3 months and a week.

Wish you all the best for your grant!


----------



## sameerb

Abhi_2015 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I received a most awaited grant for myself, my wife and my son today.
> 
> We are just speechless.
> Its a grant after 3 months and a week.
> 
> Wish you all the best for your grant!


Congratulations! & all the best ahead too

Remember us in your prayers


----------



## gaus

Abhi_2015 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I received a most awaited grant for myself, my wife and my son today.
> 
> We are just speechless.
> Its a grant after 3 months and a week.
> 
> Wish you all the best for your grant!


Congratulations!!! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Abhi_2015

Hello all,

I received a most awaited grant for myself, my wife and my son today. 

We are just speechless.
Its a grant after 3 months and a week. This forum cleared must of my doubts.

Wish you all the best for your grant!


----------



## vinaydavid

Abhi_2015 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I received a most awaited grant for myself, my wife and my son today.
> 
> We are just speechless.
> Its a grant after 3 months and a week. This forum cleared must of my doubts.
> 
> Wish you all the best for your grant!



Congratulations!!! All the very best!!
BTW, The grant is from Adelaide or Brisbane ?


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Abhi_2015 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I received a most awaited grant for myself, my wife and my son today.
> 
> We are just speechless.
> Its a grant after 3 months and a week.
> 
> Wish you all the best for your grant!


congratulationsss

when did the co contacted you last time before the grant?


----------



## yasmeenaaa

indergreat said:


> hey, yes i did call them, yesterday in fact, there was a very polite guy who picked up the call, when I told him that it's been over 90 days, he asked for passport number, DOB and full name, then he checked something on the computer (i heard him typing something as I was telling him the details) and said that your application seems complete, but can't give you a time frame but also said there's nothing to worry. When I asked him if CO has looked at my application since I submitted the docs, he again checked something and said "In fact your application is being viewed right now". Then he told me to have a nice day and disconnected the call.
> 
> Don't know now what is happening and when will see some action .....


maybe you will get the grant within tomorrow or something


----------



## JAN84

Abhi_2015 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I received a most awaited grant for myself, my wife and my son today.
> 
> We are just speechless.
> Its a grant after 3 months and a week.
> 
> Wish you all the best for your grant!



Wow Congrats...


----------



## civil189

I am feeling impatient and want to import account as my agent is not confirming the status, would he come to know if I import the account, is there any technical change after importing ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raghum4u

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have been granted my visa today. :cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2:.
> 
> IED - 9th Dec 2016.
> 
> What makes in so special for me? I applied with my partner as de-facto couple. We are a same sex couple from India.
> This is the happiest day of our lives. Start of a new journey and a new life without fear of society, law or what people will think. Could not control my tears when I saw the mail.
> I researched the forum for past 1 year but could not find any indian couple in our situation who applied for visa and got grant. Was skeptical at every moment and every step. But eventually we made it.
> 
> Many many thanks to everyone on the forum especially Keeda and Andrey.


Congrats gd2015.... Happy to hear from you. All the best


----------



## janiva

Hi All,

I have applied for the visa on 07-Dec. CO contacted on 18-Dec and requested more documents. I submitted all documents except Japan PCC on 30-Dec. For Japan PCC, I gave acknowledgement received from Japan embassy. Also, I clicked the "Information Provided" button on 30-Dec itself.

Is that a mistake? Should I have been waiting until receiving Japan PCC and then only to click that button?

Also, please let me know on what scenarios we need to fill Form 1221? I have just filled Form 80 alone. Is that fine?

Kindly clarify.


----------



## Umas

janiva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for the visa on 07-Dec. CO contacted on 18-Dec and requested more documents. I submitted all documents except Japan PCC on 30-Dec. For Japan PCC, I gave acknowledgement received from Japan embassy. Also, I clicked the "Information Provided" button on 30-Dec itself.
> 
> Is that a mistake? Should I have been waiting until receiving Japan PCC and then only to click that button?
> 
> Kindly clarify.


I feel yes ... If you are unable to get the PCC in 28 days time frame .. then you can mail the acknowledge to CO and ask for additional days to produce the PCC..

However, RC should be clicked only when the PCC is uploaded to immi account.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## vikaschandra

dristipandey said:


> what are the employment proof that are needed to be submitted. I worked in compant 1 for 2.5 years which was private company ,upto march 2014 and have only experience letter as proof of my job. From march 2014 onwards i am working in goverment org with proper salary statement proof etc. I am worried about the documents proof needed for visa lodgement from company 1. Could anyone suggest what are the documents needed, so that i can visit my previous employer and arrange them.


dristi is the employment from your first company relevant to nominated occupation code? if yes you would need to provide the reference letter with all job duties that you must have used for assessments. 
second, you would need to present random payslips that cover the entire duration of the work
third, if you have bank statement where you received salary you can provide that as evidence of being employed and paid
you can get reference letter from other senior colleagues as supportive document


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

yasmeenaaa said:


> maybe you will get the grant within tomorrow or something


hi yasmeenaaa... i sent u a message kindly reply that .


----------



## indergreat

yasmeenaaa said:


> maybe you will get the grant within tomorrow or something


yep hopefully ... and all the best to you as well .... may be we'll get the god news on the same day .....


----------



## indergreat

civil189 said:


> I am feeling impatient and want to import account as my agent is not confirming the status, would he come to know if I import the account, is there any technical change after importing ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No your agent won't know if you import the application, and there is no technical change after importing the application ....


----------



## Majician

indergreat said:


> hey, yes i did call them, yesterday in fact, there was a very polite guy who picked up the call, when I told him that it's been over 90 days, he asked for passport number, DOB and full name, then he checked something on the computer (i heard him typing something as I was telling him the details) and said that your application seems complete, but can't give you a time frame but also said there's nothing to worry. When I asked him if CO has looked at my application since I submitted the docs, he again checked something and said "In fact your application is being viewed right now". Then he told me to have a nice day and disconnected the call.
> 
> Don't know now what is happening and when will see some action .....


Hi Inder,

Exactly same happened with me last week, and I was pretty much hopeful about the call, exact same words and have a nice day message lol, guaranteed no nice day since then, it felt like I would hangup and grant will be on the way, nothing such happened anyways !!

I hope you get it within this week ! And me too ☺


----------



## indergreat

Abhi_2015 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I received a most awaited grant for myself, my wife and my son today.
> 
> We are just speechless.
> Its a grant after 3 months and a week.
> 
> Wish you all the best for your grant!


Congratz buddy .... don't know why I get so happy to hear Nov guys getting grants ... may be because I am one of them  .... anyways all the best for future ....


----------



## indergreat

Majician said:


> Hi Inder,
> 
> Exactly same happened with me last week, and I was pretty much hopeful about the call, exact same words and have a nice day message lol, guaranteed no nice day since then, it felt like I would hangup and grant will be on the way, nothing such happened anyways !!
> 
> I hope you get it within this week ! And me too ☺


awwwwwwwwwwww ...  .... hopefully we'll get it very soon buddy ...


----------



## ramapithecus

*Import Application*



indergreat said:


> No your agent won't know if you import the application, and there is no technical change after importing the application ....


Are you 100% sure that we can import our account without letting the agent know about this? After we import, what will happen in agent's side? If the agent knows in anyway, then I don't want to break the level of trust between my agent and me. 

Furthermore, what will happen if the CO asks for some document, the request will go to the agent or my own imported application?


----------



## vikaschandra

Abhi_2015 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I received a most awaited grant for myself, my wife and my son today.
> 
> We are just speechless.
> Its a grant after 3 months and a week. This forum cleared must of my doubts.
> 
> Wish you all the best for your grant!


Congratulations Abhi


----------



## vikaschandra

ramapithecus said:


> Are you 100% sure that we can import our account without letting the agent know about this? After we import, what will happen in agent's side? If the agent knows in anyway, then I don't want to break the level of trust between my agent and me.
> 
> Furthermore, what will happen if the CO asks for some document, the request will go to the agent or my own imported application?


Nothing will happen and your agent would not know about it. All you need to donis make sure that you dont play with any files. 
If the communication medium has agents email only they will receive the email in their inbox though you will also be able to see the correspondence email in the immi account.


----------



## ramapithecus

vikaschandra said:


> Nothing will happen and your agent would not know about it. All you need to donis make sure that you dont play with any files.
> If the communication medium has agents email only they will receive the email in their inbox though you will also be able to see the correspondence email in the immi account.


@vikaschandra can you please send me any link to such guide about importing my application. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks to the forum members so that I discovered a gem for me to know my status.


----------



## ramapithecus

vikaschandra said:


> Nothing will happen and your agent would not know about it. All you need to donis make sure that you dont play with any files.
> If the communication medium has agents email only they will receive the email in their inbox though you will also be able to see the correspondence email in the immi account.


I really need a boost to do the import action, I am afraid if there will be anything wrong.


----------



## mcmemam

ramapithecus said:


> I really need a boost to do the import action, I am afraid if there will be anything wrong.


I did the same because my agent told me to do it. There is no harm of doing so. Just do not upload or change anything because u would be breaching your contract with your agent.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## cozmopravesh

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have been granted my visa today. :cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2:.
> 
> IED - 9th Dec 2016.
> 
> What makes in so special for me? I applied with my partner as de-facto couple. We are a same sex couple from India.
> This is the happiest day of our lives. Start of a new journey and a new life without fear of society, law or what people will think. Could not control my tears when I saw the mail.
> I researched the forum for past 1 year but could not find any indian couple in our situation who applied for visa and got the grant. Was skeptical at every moment and every step. But eventually we made it.
> 
> Many many thanks to everyone on the forum especially Keeda and Andrey.


[/QUOTE]
Originally Posted by Abhi_2015 View Post
Hello all,

I received a most awaited grant for myself, my wife and my son today. 

We are just speechless.
Its a grant after 3 months and a week. This forum cleared must of my doubts.

Wish you all the best for your grant![/QUOTE]


Many many congratulations guys ......... Have a blast down under


----------



## vikaschandra

ramapithecus said:


> @vikaschandra can you please send me any link to such guide about importing my application. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks to the forum members so that I discovered a gem for me to know my status.


Ramapithecus their is nothing to worry while importing the account. But it is upto your decision whether you would want to go ahead with or not. 

To create an immiaccount use the link below. 

https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/register 

You will be asked for certain personal details provide those and create an immiaccount. Once it had been created you will see a link as Import Application. Provide the TRN number and it will automatically import your application. 

You will be able to see all the details, application status, correspondence mail box, health assessment status. All the files that your agent has uploaded for yourself and your dependants. 

All you need to make sure is to be a spectator and not make any changes to the application


----------



## ramapithecus

vikaschandra said:


> Ramapithecus their is nothing to worry while importing the account. But it is upto your decision whether you would want to go ahead with or not.
> 
> To create an immiaccount use the link below.
> 
> https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/register
> 
> You will be asked for certain personal details provide those and create an immiaccount. Once it had been created you will see a link as Import Application. Provide the TRN number and it will automatically import your application.
> 
> You will be able to see all the details, application status, correspondence mail box, health assessment status. All the files that your agent has uploaded for yourself and your dependants.
> 
> All you need to make sure is to be a spectator and not make any changes to the application


Thank you for the helpful information. By the way, how do I get my TRN ?


----------



## Abhi_2015

vinaydavid said:


> Congratulations!!! All the very best!!
> BTW, The grant is from Adelaide or Brisbane ?


Its Brisbane.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

faraz i already did


----------



## Abhi_2015

I just got a inquiry call from Delhi. Otherwise its a direct grant.


----------



## cozmopravesh

Abhi_2015 said:


> I just got a inquiry call from Delhi. Otherwise its a direct grant.



Call after the grant ????

Sounds Weird.

BTW .... can you please explain what went on the call?

Opppsss.... I guess, you mentioned about 10th Feb call.


----------



## Abhi_2015

yasmeenaaa said:


> congratulationsss
> 
> when did the co contacted you last time before the grant?


It was a reply to this post.
CO did not contact me. Only received an inquiry call from Aussie High commission which I mentioned in my earlier posts. After that direct grant, which absolutely not weird :eyebrows:


----------



## yasmeenaaa

abhi pls explain what happened exactly in the call

today i learned that australian embassy in egypt called my office but i was in meeting with my manager and they asked about my manager and also i learned that they called also 2 times in the last days and also didnt find us in the office
and he asked the engineer if i am working on the office or not she said yes, and then she told him i am checking some sites in the morning and i am back to office after 2 pm

guys what do u think? and when i will expect any thing if they made the verification during this week ?


----------



## vikaschandra

ramapithecus said:


> Thank you for the helpful information. By the way, how do I get my TRN ?


Did your agent not send you the pdf file after lodging the visa application. "Record of Response" this pdf would have your application details including the TRN Number


----------



## manreetvirk

ramapithecus said:


> Thank you for the helpful information. By the way, how do I get my TRN ?


 TRN is transaction reference no. on the pdf file after lodging the visa application. "Record of Response"


----------



## ramapithecus

vikaschandra said:


> Did your agent not send you the pdf file after lodging the visa application. "Record of Response" this pdf would have your application details including the TRN Number


No they haven't shared with me. Any idea to get that number except asking the agent?


----------



## vikaschandra

ramapithecus said:


> No they haven't shared with me. Any idea to get that number except asking the agent?


Ramapithecus I can understand that you tust your agent but how can you be so sure on what they are submitting is correct and does not have any wrong entry, mistakes etc. after filing for anything the agent should provide the document to the client for review prior to submitting it. 
Sorry to ask but Did they even send you the "Tax Invoice Receipt" of the payment done for visa application?
If you have that then it should also have a Reference Number mentioned on it under product description. Check it. The reference number is the the TRN number. 

I would suggest that you try and get the TRN number and import your application to verify. 

And make sure that you ask your agent for the screenshots or any pdfs available + any correspondence details. Do not trust your agent blindly. It is all about your time, money, effort, dream that you have put together to come so far and migrate to a new country. 

Best wishes


----------



## ravinain

Abhi_2015 said:


> I just got a inquiry call from Delhi. Otherwise its a direct grant.


Hi Abhi,

How much time it took to get grant after getting inquiry call?

Today I got a call from Delhi as well.


----------



## bharathi039

*To all those you had employment verification so far:*

Can you please list down what are the docs you uploaded related to your work experience..?? 

I can see many guys getting grant without job verification in the same country as like the rest.. I know it differs case by case.. But, I am trying to understand on what basis CO decides to go for an employment verification..

I m just speculating that, when you upload minimal docs for your work exp, CO is little skeptical and calls for a verification..


----------



## Ktoda

bharathi039 said:


> *To all those you had employment verification so far:*
> 
> Can you please list down what are the docs you uploaded related to your work experience..??
> 
> I can see many guys getting grant without job verification in the same country as like the rest.. I know it differs case by case.. But, I am trying to understand on what basis CO decides to go for an employment verification..
> 
> I m just speculating that, when you upload minimal docs for your work exp, CO is little skeptical and calls for a verification..


Hi

As far as I know, employment verification is sure if you are claiming points for work. But 

. You don't know when it will happen and all. If your company is named, CMM Level-4,5 companies, and obviously it will have big HR department. So your employment verification happens without your notice.

. Some times you will know about this background calls, if your company is small company and not big enough HR department. So that manager or HR will receive the calls directly and if manager is close to that colleague, he will say "I got some call from AUS embassy about your verification"

this is my guess in employment verification.


----------



## Majician

Guys if I don't get my grant today, 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I will wait further !!!

Best of luck everyone and wish all of us get grants soon !!


----------



## rohitjaggi

anyone got lucky today??


----------



## civil189

I lodged my visa on 30 Jan 16. My application status is showing application received. Pcc medical and form 80 submitted. Does the stays changes when CO I assigned . What would it be and after visa lodge, how much days to assign a CO
Regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tushar_2015

Hi all. Today I got the grant letters for me and my family after 160 days of wait.


----------



## Aussicanada

Congratulations Tushar &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## oz_rockz

Tushar_2015 said:


> Hi all. Today I got the grant letters for me and my family after 160 days of wait.


Congrats Tushar!


----------



## gaus

Tushar_2015 said:


> Hi all. Today I got the grant letters for me and my family after 160 days of wait.


Congratulations!!! All the best for the future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Tushar_2015 said:


> Hi all. Today I got the grant letters for me and my family after 160 days of wait.



Congratulations and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVP_322

Hello friends,

I am waiting 110days since visa lodge, 99 days since CO contact and 62 days since information provided.

What do you think, I should have to call them or not?


----------



## BrainDrain

Hi Guys, It's been more than 2 months since I lodged the visa and no CO assigned yet. Planning to call them, can anyone help me with their contact number?

EDIT: Tried reaching them at 0731367000 but it seems they will only be able to provide information of applications which have CO assigned.


----------



## NONPRI

Tushar_2015 said:


> Hi all. Today I got the grant letters for me and my family after 160 days of wait.


Congratulations Tushar :third:


----------



## rohitjaggi

Got frustrated and called them again and got same "Routine Process Crap".

Second they telling me 189 can take up to 2 years and when i told them online it says 3 months. I got reply" Oh! its just online but routine process takes time"


----------



## Fantastic

rohitjaggi said:


> Got frustrated and called them again and got same "Routine Process Crap".
> 
> Second they telling me 189 can take up to 2 years and when i told them online it says 3 months. I got reply" Oh! its just online but routine process takes time"


2yrs thats scary!!


----------



## sameerb

Fantastic said:


> 2yrs thats scary!!


2 YEARS !!!! NOooooo


----------



## rohitjaggi

Fantastic said:


> 2yrs thats scary!!


Everytime they give you different information.

Last time, i was told we looking in to your file and can tell you that the case officer was is in your file active at the moment.

Lady i spoke to today said there is no way you can find out the last time CO worked on your file.


All they say is routine process with indefinite wait.


----------



## raguirtt

*Received Grant*

Just got my Grant. my IED is 29th May 2016, which is very tough for me for my entire family.

Need suggestions to change IED Date.

EOI Submitted: 9th Oct 2015
Invite: 3-Feb-2016
Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2016
Document upload complete: 20-feb-2016
VISA Grant: 24-Feb-2016


----------



## vinaydavid

Tushar_2015 said:


> Hi all. Today I got the grant letters for me and my family after 160 days of wait.


Congratulations Tushar!! :clap2:


----------



## NONPRI

raguirtt said:


> Just got my Grant. my IED is 29th May 2016, which is very tough for me for my entire family.
> 
> Need suggestions to change IED Date.
> 
> EOI Submitted: 9th Oct 2015
> Invite: 3-Feb-2016
> Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2016
> Document upload complete: 20-feb-2016
> VISA Grant: 24-Feb-2016


Hey congratulations..
Your process seems to be very fast.
What is your occupation?
And its under 189 or 190?


----------



## raguirtt

NONPRI said:


> Hey congratulations..
> Your process seems to be very fast.
> What is your occupation?
> And its under 189 or 190?



Thank you
189 
Analyst Programmer.


----------



## rahulnair

Tushar_2015 said:


> Hi all. Today I got the grant letters for me and my family after 160 days of wait.




Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## rahulnair

raguirtt said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 189
> 
> 
> Analyst Programmer.




Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## vinaydavid

raguirtt said:


> Thank you
> 189
> Analyst Programmer.


Eager to know, whether you have claimed any points for Work Exp. 
Your Grant is super fast....


----------



## raguirtt

vinaydavid said:


> Eager to know, whether you have claimed any points for Work Exp.
> Your Grant is super fast....


yes i have claimed work experience for india - 5 points
Australia - 5 points.


----------



## vikaschandra

raguirtt said:


> Just got my Grant. my IED is 29th May 2016, which is very tough for me for my entire family.
> 
> Need suggestions to change IED Date.
> 
> EOI Submitted: 9th Oct 2015
> Invite: 3-Feb-2016
> Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2016
> Document upload complete: 20-feb-2016
> VISA Grant: 24-Feb-2016


Congratulations Raguirtt. Try reaching out to your CO and seek extension explaining issues that you would have with IED being so near. Hopefully he/she might be able to work things out for you.


----------



## JAN84

Tushar_2015 said:


> Hi all. Today I got the grant letters for me and my family after 160 days of wait.


Congrats . Wish you all the best.


----------



## JAN84

raguirtt said:


> Just got my Grant. my IED is 29th May 2016, which is very tough for me for my entire family.
> 
> Need suggestions to change IED Date.
> 
> EOI Submitted: 9th Oct 2015
> Invite: 3-Feb-2016
> Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2016
> Document upload complete: 20-feb-2016
> VISA Grant: 24-Feb-2016


WOW very quick.. Congrats


----------



## sameerb

Tushar_2015 said:


> Hi all. Today I got the grant letters for me and my family after 160 days of wait.





raguirtt said:


> Just got my Grant. my IED is 29th May 2016, which is very tough for me for my entire family.
> 
> Need suggestions to change IED Date.
> 
> EOI Submitted: 9th Oct 2015
> Invite: 3-Feb-2016
> Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2016
> Document upload complete: 20-feb-2016
> VISA Grant: 24-Feb-2016


COngratulations!!!!! :eyebrows:


----------



## indergreat

raguirtt said:


> Just got my Grant. my IED is 29th May 2016, which is very tough for me for my entire family.
> 
> Need suggestions to change IED Date.
> 
> EOI Submitted: 9th Oct 2015
> Invite: 3-Feb-2016
> Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2016
> Document upload complete: 20-feb-2016
> VISA Grant: 24-Feb-2016





Tushar_2015 said:


> Hi all. Today I got the grant letters for me and my family after 160 days of wait.


Many Congratulations guys .... best of luck for future ....


----------



## ramapithecus

vikaschandra said:


> Ramapithecus I can understand that you tust your agent but how can you be so sure on what they are submitting is correct and does not have any wrong entry, mistakes etc. after filing for anything the agent should provide the document to the client for review prior to submitting it.
> Sorry to ask but Did they even send you the "Tax Invoice Receipt" of the payment done for visa application?
> If you have that then it should also have a Reference Number mentioned on it under product description. Check it. The reference number is the the TRN number.
> 
> I would suggest that you try and get the TRN number and import your application to verify.
> 
> And make sure that you ask your agent for the screenshots or any pdfs available + any correspondence details. Do not trust your agent blindly. It is all about your time, money, effort, dream that you have put together to come so far and migrate to a new country.
> 
> Best wishes


I have asked many times from them about my application submission details since lodgement, and I provide what they go on asking me. They are treating me as if it is a very complex process, and giving me the sense like they are pulling off the lottery from the black-box. They might be afraid of loosing their business if the applicants get the exposure of what is the process. As you see, since I found this forum, I have asked each of my interested friends to join the forum and they are already here. The agent might be working but it would be easier for me to get prepared for something after I can see what is happening to my application.


----------



## sachin_noida

Abhi_2015 said:


> I just got a inquiry call from Delhi. Otherwise its a direct grant.


Hi Abhi,

What did they ask in the inquiry call? Can you please let me know?

Sachin.


----------



## DVP_322

Hello friends 

Those who got their grants is able to view their visa status on VEVO


----------



## Rasul

We received our 189 PR grants on Feb 23, 2016 after 300 days of frustrating wait from visa application. Here are my timelines which I believe can give hope to those who have been waiting for their turn.

189 Skilled Independent Visa - Analyst Programmer
ACS Applied: March 2014, ACS Positive: May 2014, Proficient English: March 2015, EOI Applied: 1st April 2015, Invitation Received: 10th April 2015, 189 Visa Applied: 29th April 2015, Front loaded all the documents, CO Contact: 20 Jan 2016, Provided Functional English proof for Spouse: 22nd Jan 2016, Grant for family: 23 Feb 2016, IED: 17 April 2016


----------



## andreyx108b

DVP_322 said:


> Hello friends Those who got their grants is able to view their visa status on VEVO


Yes.


----------



## sachin_noida

raguirtt said:


> Just got my Grant. my IED is 29th May 2016, which is very tough for me for my entire family.
> 
> Need suggestions to change IED Date.
> 
> EOI Submitted: 9th Oct 2015
> Invite: 3-Feb-2016
> Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2016
> Document upload complete: 20-feb-2016
> VISA Grant: 24-Feb-2016


Hey Do you know some Black Magic or Do you have a big approach in DIBP. Superfast...grant on 4th day...Superb..

Many Congratulations...and enjoy yourself...


----------



## mtabbaa83

yasmeenaaa said:


> abhi pls explain what happened exactly in the call
> 
> today i learned that australian embassy in egypt called my office but i was in meeting with my manager and they asked about my manager and also i learned that they called also 2 times in the last days and also didnt find us in the office
> and he asked the engineer if i am working on the office or not she said yes, and then she told him i am checking some sites in the morning and i am back to office after 2 pm
> 
> guys what do u think? and when i will expect any thing if they made the verification during this week ?


Hi Yasmeena,

Most probably they will call back again and request to to talk to HR/Your line manager. Do not worry though, if they were unable to get to the concerned they will call back again in 2-3 days which is what happened to me. Just make sure the operator transfers their call to the right person in charge, also HR/Your manager to be fully aware of your situation.


----------



## sachin_noida

So Guys..Have patience...our Grant might be on its way and will reach us in few days....Hoping to get a grant soon...and best of luck to all those waiting for grant...


----------



## raguirtt

sachin_noida said:


> Hey Do you know some Black Magic or Do you have a big approach in DIBP. Superfast...grant on 4th day...Superb..
> 
> Many Congratulations...and enjoy yourself...



Thank you...I have all documents at one shot, nothing pending from myside.
may be that is the reason for direct grant.
i need to make super fast entry to australia within 3 months for entire family without a job.


----------



## doubletrouble

raguirtt said:


> Thank you...I have all documents at one shot, nothing pending from myside.
> may be that is the reason for direct grant.
> i need to make super fast entry to australia within 3 months for entire family without a job.


Congratulations!!!

I guess CO has heard you, gave you super fast grant as well as short IED so that you don't get distracted and fly to Australia ASAP.


----------



## vinaydavid

raguirtt said:


> Thank you...I have all documents at one shot, nothing pending from myside.
> may be that is the reason for direct grant.
> i need to make super fast entry to australia within 3 months for entire family without a job.



When you have crossed such a big hurdle in no time, I am sure you will have a good job likewise. Don't worry...Do your best and rest leave it to God...All the Best!!


----------



## DVP_322

Hi andreyx108b

I mean can we get the status immediately after getting grant


----------



## Abhi_2015

yasmeenaaa said:


> abhi pls explain what happened exactly in the call
> 
> today i learned that australian embassy in egypt called my office but i was in meeting with my manager and they asked about my manager and also i learned that they called also 2 times in the last days and also didnt find us in the office
> and he asked the engineer if i am working on the office or not she said yes, and then she told him i am checking some sites in the morning and i am back to office after 2 pm
> 
> guys what do u think? and when i will expect any thing if they made the verification during this week ?


Please refer my posts around 10-11 Feb to get the details.


----------



## andreyx108b

DVP_322 said:


> Hi andreyx108b I mean can we get the status immediately after getting grant


I checked my after 48 hours (maybe less) and was able to view my visa details.


----------



## bharathi039

raguirtt said:


> Just got my Grant. my IED is 29th May 2016, which is very tough for me for my entire family.
> 
> Need suggestions to change IED Date.
> 
> EOI Submitted: 9th Oct 2015
> Invite: 3-Feb-2016
> Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2016
> Document upload complete: 20-feb-2016
> VISA Grant: 24-Feb-2016



Congrats for your grant..! 

May I know when your PCC and medicals completed? Just trying to understand why your IED is so earlier.. Or is your(and your co-applicants) medicals cleared without any comments?


----------



## Abhi_2015

ravinain said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> How much time it took to get grant after getting inquiry call?
> 
> Today I got a call from Delhi as well.


12 days in my case


----------



## Rasul

Received 189 PR Grant on 23rd Feb 2016 after a long wait of 300 days. Below are the timelines.

Visa Applied: 29th April 2015 front loaded all documents including PCC and Medicals, CO Contact: 20 Jan 2016, asked for Spouse Functional English, Submitted the letter from college on 22nd Jan 2016, Visa Grant 23 Feb 2016, IED: 17 April 2016


----------



## Abhi_2015

Rasul said:


> Received 189 PR Grant on 23rd Feb 2016 after a long wait of 300 days. Below are the timelines.
> 
> Visa Applied: 29th April 2015 front loaded all documents including PCC and Medicals, CO Contact: 20 Jan 2016, asked for Spouse Functional English, Submitted the letter from college on 22nd Jan 2016, Visa Grant 23 Feb 2016, IED: 17 April 2016


Congratulations !!


----------



## deepgill

Rasul said:


> Received 189 PR Grant on 23rd Feb 2016 after a long wait of 300 days. Below are the timelines.
> 
> Visa Applied: 29th April 2015 front loaded all documents including PCC and Medicals, CO Contact: 20 Jan 2016, asked for Spouse Functional English, Submitted the letter from college on 22nd Jan 2016, Visa Grant 23 Feb 2016, IED: 17 April 2016


Congratulations... Rasul. Finally you got this GoLden mail. Really good news.


----------



## DVP_322

Hi andrey

What kind of details tequired to check visa status. Can we check with TRN


----------



## vikaschandra

ramapithecus said:


> I have asked many times from them about my application submission details since lodgement, and I provide what they go on asking me. They are treating me as if it is a very complex process, and giving me the sense like they are pulling off the lottery from the black-box. They might be afraid of loosing their business if the applicants get the exposure of what is the process. As you see, since I found this forum, I have asked each of my interested friends to join the forum and they are already here. The agent might be working but it would be easier for me to get prepared for something after I can see what is happening to my application.


Yes I can imagine on how the Agents must be treating their client which is totally unacceptable but yet you cannot do anything with the fear that they might mess things up for you. Anyways do you have the copy of the receipt for the payment done? That at least they should forward it to you cause that is the proof that your case has been lodged. or else how would you know if they really did?


----------



## DVP_322

Should we have to call them from the phone no given in application or we can make call from any online free website / apps


----------



## Umas

ramapithecus said:


> I have asked many times from them about my application submission details since lodgement, and I provide what they go on asking me. They are treating me as if it is a very complex process, and giving me the sense like they are pulling off the lottery from the black-box. They might be afraid of loosing their business if the applicants get the exposure of what is the process. As you see, since I found this forum, I have asked each of my interested friends to join the forum and they are already here. The agent might be working but it would be easier for me to get prepared for something after I can see what is happening to my application.


ask for 

1 - IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received.pdf
2 - TAX_Invoice.pdf

This is proof that agent has submitted yor application to immi. Agent must provide this.


----------



## gaus

Rasul said:


> Received 189 PR Grant on 23rd Feb 2016 after a long wait of 300 days. Below are the timelines.
> 
> Visa Applied: 29th April 2015 front loaded all documents including PCC and Medicals, CO Contact: 20 Jan 2016, asked for Spouse Functional English, Submitted the letter from college on 22nd Jan 2016, Visa Grant 23 Feb 2016, IED: 17 April 2016


Congratulations!!! That's indeed a long wait... do you have any idea what caused such a long delay


----------



## raghum4u

Rasul said:


> Received 189 PR Grant on 23rd Feb 2016 after a long wait of 300 days. Below are the timelines.
> 
> Visa Applied: 29th April 2015 front loaded all documents including PCC and Medicals, CO Contact: 20 Jan 2016, asked for Spouse Functional English, Submitted the letter from college on 22nd Jan 2016, Visa Grant 23 Feb 2016, IED: 17 April 2016


Appreciate your patience buddy... Congrats.... In my case, all my plans are based on the Grant and I'm already impatient (86 days so far) . Dying to see that golden mail...


----------



## raghum4u

sachin_noida said:


> Hey Do you know some Black Magic or Do you have a big approach in DIBP. Superfast...grant on 4th day...Superb..
> 
> Many Congratulations...and enjoy yourself...


Make a short trip buddy. I can understand and its highly impossible with in 3 months and move permanently in anyone case.


----------



## raghum4u

vikaschandra said:


> Ramapithecus I can understand that you tust your agent but how can you be so sure on what they are submitting is correct and does not have any wrong entry, mistakes etc. after filing for anything the agent should provide the document to the client for review prior to submitting it.
> Sorry to ask but Did they even send you the "Tax Invoice Receipt" of the payment done for visa application?
> If you have that then it should also have a Reference Number mentioned on it under product description. Check it. The reference number is the the TRN number.
> 
> I would suggest that you try and get the TRN number and import your application to verify.
> 
> And make sure that you ask your agent for the screenshots or any pdfs available + any correspondence details. Do not trust your agent blindly. It is all about your time, money, effort, dream that you have put together to come so far and migrate to a new country.
> 
> Best wishes


Well said.. Double like


----------



## nirav3009

hcelgoog said:


> Health undertaking letter, for people with medical history.


Hi,
I have mentioned "No to all" for medical histry, but during medical check - BP found 150. Will that have any impact on Visa Grant.


----------



## NONPRI

Rasul said:


> Received 189 PR Grant on 23rd Feb 2016 after a long wait of 300 days. Below are the timelines.
> 
> Visa Applied: 29th April 2015 front loaded all documents including PCC and Medicals, CO Contact: 20 Jan 2016, asked for Spouse Functional English, Submitted the letter from college on 22nd Jan 2016, Visa Grant 23 Feb 2016, IED: 17 April 2016


Congrats buddy 
All the best for future...
You have very less time to fly...


----------



## doubletrouble

I got the grant for my whole family, which includes my mother, wife and two kids. 
IED : 15 October 2016.

Thank you guys for all the support and help. 
Best of luck to all.

J.


----------



## Vinvid

doubletrouble said:


> I got the grant for my whole family, which includes my mother, wife and two kids.
> IED : 15 October 2016.
> 
> Thank you guys for all the support and help.
> Best of luck to all.
> 
> J.



Congrats !!and all very best ....

Happy to see Oct applicants getting visa ...


----------



## Greg1946

doubletrouble said:


> I got the grant for my whole family, which includes my mother, wife and two kids.
> IED : 15 October 2016.
> 
> Thank you guys for all the support and help.
> Best of luck to all.
> 
> J.


Congratulations. All the best


----------



## krish4aus

Hi Friends,

1) In the visa form page 10, there is a question regarding 'Non-Migrating Family Memebers'. 

If my parents are not part of my current application should this be marked as 'NO'.
In future they might join us but it might be a family visit.

Should this be marked as 'NO'

2. There is a question asking for oversees experience in the last 10 years? I assume this is the experience outside Australia. As per ACS, my experience fall between 3-5 years so If I'm correct , I should select his from drop down. 
My confusion was if this was related to Onsite experience.


----------



## sachin_noida

raguirtt said:


> Thank you...I have all documents at one shot, nothing pending from myside.
> may be that is the reason for direct grant.
> i need to make super fast entry to australia within 3 months for entire family without a job.


True, I agree, it is a bit challenging if you are not planning to go and come back.

I wish you all the best !! But I am wondering how come your initial date is so short. Do you know the reason? Also I have seen people here writing to CO asking for extending of date for entry and they have got it. You can also try for it.


----------



## gaus

doubletrouble said:


> I got the grant for my whole family, which includes my mother, wife and two kids.
> IED : 15 October 2016.
> 
> Thank you guys for all the support and help.
> Best of luck to all.
> 
> J.


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## yasmeenaaa

mtabbaa83 said:


> Hi Yasmeena,
> 
> Most probably they will call back again and request to to talk to HR/Your line manager. Do not worry though, if they were unable to get to the concerned they will call back again in 2-3 days which is what happened to me. Just make sure the operator transfers their call to the right person in charge, also HR/Your manager to be fully aware of your situation.


actually he called 3 times till now and he couldn't reach this manager , my company is big company and this manager is high position and he has alot of meetings outside of the company
and he is calling asking for his name only, so sad really


----------



## Majician

rohitjaggi said:


> Got frustrated and called them again and got same "Routine Process Crap".
> 
> Second they telling me 189 can take up to 2 years and when i told them online it says 3 months. I got reply" Oh! its just online but routine process takes time"


Rohit my brother,

I dont want to disappoint you but once I called them 3 weeks back and the lady who picked up the phone did not ask for my details just the dates and she told me that CO might look at your case again end of Feb or first week of March, so you may calculate for yourself !!


----------



## Sharma13r

krish4aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 1) In the visa form page 10, there is a question regarding 'Non-Migrating Family Memebers'.
> 
> If my parents are not part of my current application should this be marked as 'NO'.
> In future they might join us but it might be a family visit.
> 
> Should this be marked as 'NO'
> 
> 2. There is a question asking for oversees experience in the last 10 years? I assume this is the experience outside Australia. As per ACS, my experience fall between 3-5 years so If I'm correct , I should select his from drop down.
> My confusion was if this was related to Onsite experience.


1) If I am not wrong it says Non-migrating dependent family members. I choose to say NO as my parents are not dependent on me. 
2) Anything outside of OZ is overseas so yes, you need to write as per ACS assessment.

Good luck with your application!


----------



## JAN84

doubletrouble said:


> I got the grant for my whole family, which includes my mother, wife and two kids.
> IED : 15 October 2016.
> 
> Thank you guys for all the support and help.
> Best of luck to all.
> 
> J.


Congrats dear. All the best


----------



## ctharon

nirav3009 said:


> Hi,
> I have mentioned "No to all" for medical histry, but during medical check - BP found 150. Will that have any impact on Visa Grant.


My hubby had a BP of 150 when he did his medical checkup. Doc asked him to rest for half an hour and redid BP test which only drops to 145. Doc was kind enough to tell him to relax and come back 1 week later... it may have been the work stress and all. but after 1 week his BP dropped to 130 which was acceptable and he got a pass by doc. and the info was uploaded.

I hope it helps.


----------



## Heywb

doubletrouble said:


> I got the grant for my whole family, which includes my mother, wife and two kids.
> IED : 15 October 2016.
> 
> Thank you guys for all the support and help.
> Best of luck to all.
> 
> J.


Congratulations dear


----------



## indergreat

Rasul said:


> Received 189 PR Grant on 23rd Feb 2016 after a long wait of 300 days. Below are the timelines.
> 
> Visa Applied: 29th April 2015 front loaded all documents including PCC and Medicals, CO Contact: 20 Jan 2016, asked for Spouse Functional English, Submitted the letter from college on 22nd Jan 2016, Visa Grant 23 Feb 2016, IED: 17 April 2016


Oh my god such a long wait ... any clue what happened ... any verification .... 
by the way Congratz and best of luck for future ... 



doubletrouble said:


> I got the grant for my whole family, which includes my mother, wife and two kids.
> IED : 15 October 2016.
> 
> Thank you guys for all the support and help.
> Best of luck to all.
> 
> J.


Congratz mate and best of luck for future ...


----------



## Vinvid

Majician said:


> Rohit my brother,
> 
> I dont want to disappoint you but once I called them 3 weeks back and the lady who picked up the phone did not ask for my details just the dates and she told me that CO might look at your case again end of Feb or first week of March, so you may calculate for yourself !!


the response is highly varied ..
when I called ....the lady replied saying ...everything looks complete .
please wait for the CO to get back - any time .. ( with NO timelines )..

We can only wait !!....wait !!...


----------



## indergreat

DVP_322 said:


> Should we have to call them from the phone no given in application or we can make call from any online free website / apps


No buddy, you can call them from any phone, online free website / app that you want ... it doesn't matter ....


----------



## JAN84

Heywb said:


> Congratulations dear


Hi Heywb,
Hope you will get your grant soon inshaAllah..


----------



## Majician

Vinvid said:


> the response is highly varied ..
> when I called ....the lady replied saying ...everything looks complete .
> please wait for the CO to get back - any time .. ( with NO timelines )..
> 
> We can only wait !!....wait !!...


And when did you call?


----------



## oz_rockz

Just received word from my agent that myself and my wife has been granted PR. So thankful that a long wait since 2013 when we first thought of the whole PR idea has succeeded.

Thank you expatforum and all the guys here.


----------



## usman_telecom

*Usman*



JAN84 said:


> WOW very quick.. Congrats




Brother , can you please update which State/s did yo apply for?


----------



## usman_telecom

JAN84 said:


> WOW very quick.. Congrats




Brother , can you please update which State/s did yo apply for?


----------



## OZbeckons

doubletrouble said:


> I got the grant for my whole family, which includes my mother, wife and two kids.
> IED : 15 October 2016.
> 
> Thank you guys for all the support and help.
> Best of luck to all.
> 
> J.


Congrats mate


----------



## sandipgp

doubletrouble said:


> I got the grant for my whole family, which includes my mother, wife and two kids.
> IED : 15 October 2016.
> 
> Thank you guys for all the support and help.
> Best of luck to all.
> 
> J.


Congratulations


----------



## gaus

oz_rockz said:


> Just received word from my agent that myself and my wife has been granted PR. So thankful that a long wait since 2013 when we first thought of the whole PR idea has succeeded.
> 
> Thank you expatforum and all the guys here.


Congrats Mate! Have a great future down under!


----------



## mcmemam

Only by the grace of god, I have got the grant today. This form is amazing; I have received amazingly enormous help and support from you guys. I really wish everyone here get his/her grant soon.


----------



## Vinvid

mcmemam said:


> Only by the grace of god, I have got the grant today. This form is amazing; I have received amazingly enormous help and support from you guys. I really wish everyone here get his/her grant soon.




Congrats !!....all the best ...


----------



## Vinvid

Majician said:


> And when did you call?



Today morning ...


----------



## sfahmed

AOA

Guys wanted to know that CO has made contact and asked for few things but i want to place my case on hold till may 2016 when the baby is born.
so i do have to fulfill his request with in 28 days or not? or my case will be on hold and i can provide it may after the baby birth and resumption of my case.

Regards
Furqan


----------



## vikaschandra

doubletrouble said:


> I got the grant for my whole family, which includes my mother, wife and two kids.
> IED : 15 October 2016.
> 
> Thank you guys for all the support and help.
> Best of luck to all.
> 
> J.


No More trouble now... Congratulations to your and your entire family. Best wishes


----------



## JAN84

mcmemam said:


> Only by the grace of god, I have got the grant today. This form is amazing; I have received amazingly enormous help and support from you guys. I really wish everyone here get his/her grant soon.


Congrats mcmemam..


----------



## manreetvirk

mcmemam said:


> Only by the grace of god, I have got the grant today. This form is amazing; I have received amazingly enormous help and support from you guys. I really wish everyone here get his/her grant soon.


Congratulation..could you share your visa lodged date please..?


----------



## sfahmed

AOA

Guys wanted to know that CO has made contact and asked for few things but i want to place my case on hold till may 2016 when the baby is born.
so i do have to fulfill his request with in 28 days or not? or my case will be on hold and i can provide it may after the baby birth and resumption of my case.

Regards
Furqan


----------



## vikaschandra

Today we have seen quite a few grants going out unlike some dry days that we have been seeing during past week. 

Hopefully things will pick up and the grants would come out more frequently then ever.

Best wishes to everyone hang on their never know you might be the next one receiving Congratulations from everyone around.


----------



## Rhea2015

*GOT Our grant*

Hi All,................................. We got our grant toDay !! Finally !! Thank You for answering all the queries and questions and helping us through.,
I will continue to post here what is happening next !!


----------



## Vinvid

vikaschandra said:


> Today we have seen quite a few grants going out unlike some dry days that we have been seeing during past week.
> 
> Hopefully things will pick up and the grants would come out more frequently then ever.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone hang on their never know you might be the next one receiving Congratulations from everyone around.



Thanks ....... motivation really needed !!.....


----------



## JAN84

Rhea2015 said:


> Hi All,................................. We got our grant toDay !! Finally !! Thank You for answering all the queries and questions and helping us through.,
> I will continue to post here what is happening next !!


Congrats Rhea. Enjoy


----------



## Tarun1410

Dear All,

Quick Queries :

1. Form 80 : Under the travel details, I have mentioned 2 entries for leisure travel/Holiday for 5 days each.

do I need to enter similar details in the above section - Addresses for past 10 years? I mean 5 days with hotel address??or can I skip that?

2. Form 80- for the employment section. do I need to write only one record per company. or should I Split it designation wise?? for my Work reference I have current designation, however when I joined, I was on different designation but same roles and responsibilities.

Thank You so Much


----------



## Ktoda

Tarun1410 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Quick Queries :
> 
> 1. Form 80 : Under the travel details, I have mentioned 2 entries for leisure travel/Holiday for 5 days each.
> 
> do I need to enter similar details in the above section - Addresses for past 10 years? I mean 5 days with hotel address??or can I skip that?
> 
> 2. Form 80- for the employment section. do I need to write only one record per company. or should I Split it designation wise?? for my Work reference I have current designation, however when I joined, I was on different designation but same roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Thank You so Much


Hi Tarun

1. Not required but if wish to add that 5 days of hotel stay, you can add in additional details section

2. Not required. You can enter the record with your current designation


----------



## janeriz26

Rhea2015 said:


> Hi All,................................. We got our grant toDay !! Finally !! Thank You for answering all the queries and questions and helping us through.,
> I will continue to post here what is happening next !!




Congratulation!! 

Hope to see Grant galore follows for every one!!


----------



## Tarun1410

Ktoda said:


> Hi Tarun
> 
> 1. Not required but if wish to add that 5 days of hotel stay, you can add in additional details section
> 
> 2. Not required. You can enter the record with your current designation


Thank You Ktoda for your valuable Information. Hope the preparation for down under is going well


----------



## oz_rockz

mcmemam said:


> Only by the grace of god, I have got the grant today. This form is amazing; I have received amazingly enormous help and support from you guys. I really wish everyone here get his/her grant soon.


Congrats


----------



## oz_rockz

Rhea2015 said:


> Hi All,................................. We got our grant toDay !! Finally !! Thank You for answering all the queries and questions and helping us through.,
> I will continue to post here what is happening next !!


Congrats Rhea!


----------



## indergreat

oz_rockz said:


> Just received word from my agent that myself and my wife has been granted PR. So thankful that a long wait since 2013 when we first thought of the whole PR idea has succeeded.
> 
> Thank you expatforum and all the guys here.





mcmemam said:


> Only by the grace of god, I have got the grant today. This form is amazing; I have received amazingly enormous help and support from you guys. I really wish everyone here get his/her grant soon.





Rhea2015 said:


> Hi All,................................. We got our grant toDay !! Finally !! Thank You for answering all the queries and questions and helping us through.,
> I will continue to post here what is happening next !!


Congratz guys ... best of luck for future ....


----------



## doubletrouble

Vinvid said:


> the response is highly varied ..
> when I called ....the lady replied saying ...everything looks complete .
> please wait for the CO to get back - any time .. ( with NO timelines )..
> 
> We can only wait !!....wait !!...


Just to make you comfortable, please have patience. I guess COs are working overtime as my status on application was updated 6:30 pm AUS time and got emails 06:31 pm AUS time.


----------



## gaus

Rhea2015 said:


> Hi All,................................. We got our grant toDay !! Finally !! Thank You for answering all the queries and questions and helping us through.,
> I will continue to post here what is happening next !!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Blue lady

Hi All,
Plz help me why my application is taking too much time.
I applied on may 2015 sc 189. Have submitted medicals and pcc of me and husband in august. But since october 2015 no response from CO. Two months ago when mailed about the status, they replied that my application is in routine checks. 
I m worried why they are taking too much, my emp verification is also done one month before.
Plz help me what can be its outcome and what should I do.?
Has anybody faced the same situation and what was outcome?
Thanx in advance.


----------



## OZbeckons

Blue lady said:


> Hi All,
> Plz help me why my application is taking too much time.
> I applied on may 2015 sc 189. Have submitted medicals and pcc of me and husband in august. But since october 2015 no response from CO. Two months ago when mailed about the status, they replied that my application is in routine checks.
> I m worried why they are taking too much, my emp verification is also done one month before.
> Plz help me what can be its outcome and what should I do.?
> Has anybody faced the same situation and what was outcome?
> Thanx in advance.


Pakistan is in the High Risk List so maybe that's why your application is taking a long time. You can ask other Pakistanis in the forum about possible timelines.


----------



## Majician

OZbeckons said:


> Pakistan is in the High Risk List so maybe that's why your application is taking a long time. You can ask other Pakistanis in the forum about possible timelines.


In terms of DIBPs consideration/categorisation of high and low risk countries, almost all of us in this forum are from high risk countries.

Thought I think what you mean is OTHER risk unfortunately which might seem true since Pakistani applicants are taking long for grants as compared to other nationals


----------



## vikaschandra

doubletrouble said:


> Just to make you comfortable, please have patience. I guess COs are working overtime as my status on application was updated 6:30 pm AUS time and got emails 06:31 pm AUS time.


After you have mentioned this most of us who have read this mesage will now start logging onto immi account after AUs working hours to check the status


----------



## rrc123

ctharon said:


> My hubby had a BP of 150 when he did his medical checkup. Doc asked him to rest for half an hour and redid BP test which only drops to 145. Doc was kind enough to tell him to relax and come back 1 week later... it may have been the work stress and all. but after 1 week his BP dropped to 130 which was acceptable and he got a pass by doc. and the info was uploaded.
> 
> I hope it helps.


Hi

I faced similar situation yesterday, 
my BP was 140, after half an hour it went to 150, so doctor advised for one more test(creatinine), waiting for its result. Doctor said that if the creatinine test is ok, then no need to worry about high BP.
little tense about high BP personally and impact on visa.

Regards.


----------



## Rachna188

Hi guys,

I have a few doubts regarding the medicals. 
I understand that I can complete my medicals using My Health Declarations before lodging the visa application. Here's the extract from the official site :

" You should use My Health Declarations if you are intending to apply for a visa within the next few months and the visa that you are intending to apply for is likely to be processed within the next 12 months. This is particularly encouraged if you are in a country where eMedical processing is available. "

Since eMedical processing is available in India, is it advisable to go for medicals using My Health Declarations?
What's the normal processing time for medicals? 
Anybody here who has undertaken the medicals through My Health Declarations?


----------



## bharathi039

Rachna188 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a few doubts regarding the medicals.
> I understand that I can complete my medicals using My Health Declarations before lodging the visa application. Here's the extract from the official site :
> 
> " You should use My Health Declarations if you are intending to apply for a visa within the next few months and the visa that you are intending to apply for is likely to be processed within the next 12 months. This is particularly encouraged if you are in a country where eMedical processing is available. "
> 
> Since eMedical processing is available in India, is it advisable to go for medicals using My Health Declarations?
> What's the normal processing time for medicals?
> Anybody here who has undertaken the medicals through My Health Declarations?


You gotta use eMedical for health clearance through My Health decl.. Normally, medical reports will be sent to DIBP in 2 to 5 days from date of examination depending on clinic.

BTW, this is very generic question.. Almost, everyone goes through eMedical only.. Manual processing is rare these days..!


----------



## civil

*Hi*

Hi,

I haven't been following the forum for quite some time now. Is there any applicants left from jun/july/aug?


----------



## SKforAus

doubletrouble said:


> Just to make you comfortable, please have patience. I guess COs are working overtime as my status on application was updated 6:30 pm AUS time and got emails 06:31 pm AUS time.


Can you share, what was the change in status (I mean, what was before and what is now)?


----------



## ajay23888

I am applying for the code 261313 - Software Engineer. I have a query regarding How CO will look at my Employment at the End?

I have joined the first organization in Jan 2009. I already have a letter head of that company which is showing my joining date as Jan 2009 with all roles and responsibility.

Now If I apply for ACS , I am explecting that ACS will deduct 2 year of employment . 
Case 1 o I need to show only salary proof/bank statement of Jan 2011 to present. Right ?

Case 2: If CO will ask me for all the proof from Jan 2009 to Present, That might be an issue for me because Jan 2009 to July 2009 salary was given to me in cash. However I am having a payslip of the company which is stating that Salary is given in case (The main reason of receiving the salary in cash at that time was account not opened initially at that time). Will It it be ok to convince CO? My company will state the same thing if they crosscheck.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

congratulations to all who got granted today


----------



## tt2

Tushar_2015 said:


> Hi all. Today I got the grant letters for me and my family after 160 days of wait.


Congratulations Tushar


----------



## vikaschandra

ajay23888 said:


> I am applying for the code 261313 - Software Engineer. I have a query regarding How CO will look at my Employment at the End?
> 
> I have joined the first organization in Jan 2009. I already have a letter head of that company which is showing my joining date as Jan 2009 with all roles and responsibility.
> 
> Now If I apply for ACS , I am explecting that ACS will deduct 2 year of employment .
> Case 1 o I need to show only salary proof/bank statement of Jan 2011 to present. Right ?
> 
> Case 2: If CO will ask me for all the proof from Jan 2009 to Present, That might be an issue for me because Jan 2009 to July 2009 salary was given to me in cash. However I am having a payslip of the company which is stating that Salary is given in case (The main reason of receiving the salary in cash at that time was account not opened initially at that time). Will It it be ok to convince CO? My company will state the same thing if they crosscheck.


Q1. Yes you need to provide proof of payment which supports evidence of you being employed. 
Q2. If you are not able to provide the bank statement (as you did not have bank accout and were paid in cash) you can support your claims by providing lwttwr feom HR as you have mentioned i presume that would be help you in your case.


----------



## tt2

raguirtt said:


> Just got my Grant. my IED is 29th May 2016, which is very tough for me for my entire family.
> 
> Need suggestions to change IED Date.
> 
> EOI Submitted: 9th Oct 2015
> Invite: 3-Feb-2016
> Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2016
> Document upload complete: 20-feb-2016
> VISA Grant: 24-Feb-2016


Congratulations


----------



## tt2

Rasul said:


> We received our 189 PR grants on Feb 23, 2016 after 300 days of frustrating wait from visa application. Here are my timelines which I believe can give hope to those who have been waiting for their turn.
> 
> 189 Skilled Independent Visa - Analyst Programmer
> ACS Applied: March 2014, ACS Positive: May 2014, Proficient English: March 2015, EOI Applied: 1st April 2015, Invitation Received: 10th April 2015, 189 Visa Applied: 29th April 2015, Front loaded all the documents, CO Contact: 20 Jan 2016, Provided Functional English proof for Spouse: 22nd Jan 2016, Grant for family: 23 Feb 2016, IED: 17 April 2016


Congratulations such a very long wait,celebrate


----------



## tt2

doubletrouble said:


> I got the grant for my whole family, which includes my mother, wife and two kids.
> IED : 15 October 2016.
> 
> Thank you guys for all the support and help.
> Best of luck to all.
> 
> J.


Congratulations doubletrouble


----------



## tt2

oz_rockz said:


> Just received word from my agent that myself and my wife has been granted PR. So thankful that a long wait since 2013 when we first thought of the whole PR idea has succeeded.
> 
> Thank you expatforum and all the guys here.


Congratulations oz_rock


----------



## tt2

mcmemam said:


> Only by the grace of god, I have got the grant today. This form is amazing; I have received amazingly enormous help and support from you guys. I really wish everyone here get his/her grant soon.


Congratulations


----------



## tt2

Tushar_2015 said:


> Hi all. Today I got the grant letters for me and my family after 160 days of wait.


Congratulations Tushar


----------



## giridharanb

My reportee, for whom I provided the referral, has got his grant yesterday. He applied on 18-Jan, had a request for Form 80 on 4-Feb and got his grant on 24-Feb. I did not receive any verification call for him.

As a last throw of the dice, I'm uploading Form 80, Form 1221 etc. although CO has not asked for them. I'm hoping that will avoid another query and a fresh request. There is not much I can do pro-actively, I suppose.


----------



## sab82

I plan to move to Melbourne sometime this year as I have some friends over there. With an infant, its better to be with known people

Sorry for the delay in response; tied up with something else in past 3 days.



usmansshaikh said:


> Congratulations!! Good to see another 261111 get a grant..and similar situation as mine...where do you plan to move sab?


----------



## giridharanb

sab82 said:


> I plan to move to Melbourne sometime this year as I have some friends over there. With an infant, its better to be with known people
> 
> Sorry for the delay in response; tied up with something else in past 3 days.


PM me. I live in Melbourne and can help with your easing in......


----------



## DVP_322

Is there any way, I mean we portal or online apps available to call DIBP


----------



## doubletrouble

SKforAus said:


> Can you share, what was the change in status (I mean, what was before and what is now)?


Status changed from "Assessment in progress" to "Finalized"

J.


----------



## Shashi_1978

Any Visa Grants today ??


----------



## vikaschandra

Shashi_1978 said:


> Any Visa Grants today ??


Few reported on different threads

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-148.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...em-analysts-eoi-tracking-356.html#post9528338

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-visa-189-190-grants-gsm-adelaide-107.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...89-visa-applicants-status-44.html#post9528330


----------



## nightcrawler

civil said:


> Hi, I haven't been following the forum for quite some time now. Is there any applicants left from jun/july/aug?


Early July applicant .. Still waiting


----------



## deepgill

I am also waiting.... But (489)June applicant


----------



## Vinvid

nightcrawler said:


> Early July applicant .. Still waiting



Any specific reasons ?...what s causing the delay ?
Did you try calling them ?


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

nightcrawler said:


> Early July applicant .. Still waiting



Any reason for the delay?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greatwork

Hi All,

After getting ITA my designation is changed, question is Do I need to mention it while lodging visa application, what should I do? My designation changed on 1st jan and as per ACS letter whatever designation I have mentioned that is till 31st Dec. Should I mention the old designation till 31st dec only?After that should I mention my new designation? Will C/O ask for new skill assessment for then new designation? As per my old designation I have completed five years and the same is mentioned in my ACS letter .Please suggest ,need your help


----------



## oz_rockz

My visa got granted 77 days after CO contact. Before getting the visa I thought I would be super happy when I get the visa but I realized instead that I am more tensed than ever. I was not a bit worried during the process but now just thinking about how it will all work out is adding to the tension.

Getting the visa seems to be only half the job done.... when should we go? where? job? will we survive? blah blah... blah.

As much as I needed this forum until the grant, I think I will need it much more in the coming days. 

For the rest of the guys still waiting, I am sure the wait will pay off in the end.


----------



## cozmopravesh

oz_rockz said:


> My visa got granted 77 days after CO contact. Before getting the visa I thought I would be super happy when I get the visa but I realized instead that I am more tensed than ever. I was not a bit worried during the process but now just thinking about how it will all work out is adding to the tension.
> 
> Getting the visa seems to be only half the job done.... when should we go? where? job? will we survive? blah blah... blah.
> 
> As much as I needed this forum until the grant, I think I will need it much more in the coming days.
> 
> For the rest of the guys still waiting, I am sure the wait will pay off in the end.


Many many congrats mate ....... Have a great future down under.

Best wishes


----------



## JAN84

oz_rockz said:


> My visa got granted 77 days after CO contact. Before getting the visa I thought I would be super happy when I get the visa but I realized instead that I am more tensed than ever. I was not a bit worried during the process but now just thinking about how it will all work out is adding to the tension.
> 
> Getting the visa seems to be only half the job done.... when should we go? where? job? will we survive? blah blah... blah.
> 
> As much as I needed this forum until the grant, I think I will need it much more in the coming days.
> 
> For the rest of the guys still waiting, I am sure the wait will pay off in the end.


Congrats dear atleast half job has been done.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

oz_rockz said:


> My visa got granted 77 days after CO contact. Before getting the visa I thought I would be super happy when I get the visa but I realized instead that I am more tensed than ever. I was not a bit worried during the process but now just thinking about how it will all work out is adding to the tension.
> 
> Getting the visa seems to be only half the job done.... when should we go? where? job? will we survive? blah blah... blah.
> 
> As much as I needed this forum until the grant, I think I will need it much more in the coming days.
> 
> For the rest of the guys still waiting, I am sure the wait will pay off in the end.


Congratulations, buddy!

The nerves are perfectly natural: I know of lots of people who got them and - yep - I was even a little anxious once the grant had been made.

I settled pretty much as soon as I stepped out of Tullamarine. Alright, not exactly on a long holiday anymore - and still gotta work to save myself from going mad with boredom - but the nerves and tension all just vanished in the nice summer sun of Melbourne.

I hope things settle down for you. It is a lot to digest: you've got the (electronic) ticket that says you can stay and work, only natural that now your mind turns to a definite future you have other things on it.


----------



## Chaudhry

Hi All

This is to inform you that I have applied for visa on 12th Feb 2016. Uploaded all documents on 20th Feb including PCC, Form 80, 1221. Only Medical is pending on my side. I have generated HIP IDs for me, Wife and 2 daughters but planning to get appointment on CO's instruction.

I have following questions, concerns

1- Do I need to do any thing else means document status is received now and I m not able to find any next steps, I think now the only thing i.e pending is CO's Contact. Is it correct?

2- I have generated HIPIDs for me and my family and waiting for COs call. Any Dos and Don'ts will be appreciated in this regard? I am assuming CO will ask me for medical and I will get appointment respectively.

Looking forward for your experience

Regards


----------



## vikaschandra

oz_rockz said:


> My visa got granted 77 days after CO contact. Before getting the visa I thought I would be super happy when I get the visa but I realized instead that I am more tensed than ever. I was not a bit worried during the process but now just thinking about how it will all work out is adding to the tension.
> 
> Getting the visa seems to be only half the job done.... when should we go? where? job? will we survive? blah blah... blah.
> 
> As much as I needed this forum until the grant, I think I will need it much more in the coming days.
> 
> For the rest of the guys still waiting, I am sure the wait will pay off in the end.



Congratulation oz_rockz


----------



## sameerb

mcmemam said:


> Only by the grace of god, I have got the grant today. This form is amazing; I have received amazingly enormous help and support from you guys. I really wish everyone here get his/her grant soon.





oz_rockz said:


> Just received word from my agent that myself and my wife has been granted PR. So thankful that a long wait since 2013 when we first thought of the whole PR idea has succeeded.
> 
> Thank you expatforum and all the guys here.





doubletrouble said:


> I got the grant for my whole family, which includes my mother, wife and two kids.
> IED : 15 October 2016.
> 
> Thank you guys for all the support and help.
> Best of luck to all.
> 
> J.


WoW, Its raining GRANTS & CHARMS today 

Congratulations to every one who has been granted :thumb:


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> WoW, Its raining GRANTS & CHARMS today
> 
> Congratulations to every one who has been granted :thumb:


Hi Sameer, 

They all got it yesterday brother, I can well understand how the wait is killing us


----------



## andreyx108b

Chaudhry said:


> Hi All This is to inform you that I have applied for visa on 12th Feb 2016. Uploaded all documents on 20th Feb including PCC, Form 80, 1221. Only Medical is pending on my side. I have generated HIP IDs for me, Wife and 2 daughters but planning to get appointment on CO's instruction. I have following questions, concerns 1- Do I need to do any thing else means document status is received now and I m not able to find any next steps, I think now the only thing i.e pending is CO's Contact. Is it correct? 2- I have generated HIPIDs for me and my family and waiting for COs call. Any Dos and Don'ts will be appreciated in this regard? I am assuming CO will ask me for medical and I will get appointment respectively. Looking forward for your experience Regards



1. I have not fully understood the question, but, if you uploaded everything than just wait now.

2. You need/can make appointment yourself and do the medical before co gets in touch.


----------



## vikaschandra

Chaudhry said:


> Hi All
> 
> This is to inform you that I have applied for visa on 12th Feb 2016. Uploaded all documents on 20th Feb including PCC, Form 80, 1221. Only Medical is pending on my side. I have generated HIP IDs for me, Wife and 2 daughters but planning to get appointment on CO's instruction.
> 
> I have following questions, concerns
> 
> 1- Do I need to do any thing else means document status is received now and I m not able to find any next steps, I think now the only thing i.e pending is CO's Contact. Is it correct?
> 
> 2- I have generated HIPIDs for me and my family and waiting for COs call. Any Dos and Don'ts will be appreciated in this regard? I am assuming CO will ask me for medical and I will get appointment respectively.
> 
> Looking forward for your experience
> 
> Regards


chaudhry you have uploaded all the relevant documents + you have the Hap Ids for you and your family members they why are you waiting for COs instruction to go for medicals. 
if you have Hap ids already generated go ahead and get the medicals done and the panel physician will upload the report to your immi account

This way you will skip the CO contact requesting for medicals and then waiting for 28 days after which the CO will again come back to your case.

If you have get your medicals cleared prior to the CO being assigned to your case you can expect direct grant as there will be nothing pending from your side.


----------



## Heywb

Chaudhry said:


> Hi All
> 
> This is to inform you that I have applied for visa on 12th Feb 2016. Uploaded all documents on 20th Feb including PCC, Form 80, 1221. Only Medical is pending on my side. I have generated HIP IDs for me, Wife and 2 daughters but planning to get appointment on CO's instruction.
> 
> I have following questions, concerns
> 
> 1- Do I need to do any thing else means document status is received now and I m not able to find any next steps, I think now the only thing i.e pending is CO's Contact. Is it correct?
> 
> 2- I have generated HIPIDs for me and my family and waiting for COs call. Any Dos and Don'ts will be appreciated in this regard? I am assuming CO will ask me for medical and I will get appointment respectively.
> 
> Looking forward for your experience
> 
> Regards


Hi Chaudhary, I think you should not wait for CO contact and shoul finish the medicals so you will get direct grant. As you have already uploaded the PCC then waiting for CO contact and medical will not help you for extension in IED.


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> Hi Sameer,
> 
> They all got it yesterday brother, I can well understand how the wait is killing us


There were 3 guys with almost same background. Pakistani in KSA. HassanHayat, You & Me. Hassan got his Grant! You are next InshaaAllah ...... I am way too far from you both  Hence, I am desperate but being realistic not even expecting any update for a couple of months 

All the best


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> There were 3 guys with almost same background. Pakistani in KSA. HassanHayat, You & Me. Hassan got his Grant! You are next InshaaAllah ...... I am way too far from you both  Hence, I am desperate but being realistic not even expecting any update for a couple of months
> 
> All the best


Don't say that ! Insha Allah we all will receive our grants in due course of time


----------



## indergreat

oz_rockz said:


> My visa got granted 77 days after CO contact. Before getting the visa I thought I would be super happy when I get the visa but I realized instead that I am more tensed than ever. I was not a bit worried during the process but now just thinking about how it will all work out is adding to the tension.
> 
> Getting the visa seems to be only half the job done.... when should we go? where? job? will we survive? blah blah... blah.
> 
> As much as I needed this forum until the grant, I think I will need it much more in the coming days.
> 
> For the rest of the guys still waiting, I am sure the wait will pay off in the end.


Congratulations buddy ... best of luck for future endeavors ...


----------



## Romrio

If it says 'Received' along with a little green checkmark against an uploaded document, does it mean the CO is aware that the document is now available for him/her to review?
Also, do 'uploaded' and 'received' mean the same thing, for the sake of clarity?


----------



## Chaudhry

vikaschandra said:


> chaudhry you have uploaded all the relevant documents + you have the Hap Ids for you and your family members they why are you waiting for COs instruction to go for medicals.
> if you have Hap ids already generated go ahead and get the medicals done and the panel physician will upload the report to your immi account
> 
> This way you will skip the CO contact requesting for medicals and then waiting for 28 days after which the CO will again come back to your case.
> 
> If you have get your medicals cleared prior to the CO being assigned to your case you can expect direct grant as there will be nothing pending from your side.


Hi Vikas & Heywb

Thank you both for your replies.

Actually My plan was exactly the same but unfortunately after generating Hap Ids me and my daughter got viral infection so I thought might be it's not good time to get appointment in advance, means the time we have until CO's contact we both may recover from viral infection. I was not planning for extension in ETA as I have already uploaded my PCC. 

So the question was like is it anything wrong if I have generated Hap Id and now waiting for at least one more week? I m afraid that If CO provides me HapIds, so are those same like I have generated or can be different.

Secondly I also want to ask you for confirmation of HapId generation. 
I have clicked on the link under upload document link for each applicant and filled the form as per instruction and have downloaded forms which has HapId mentioned. Is this the right way of HapID generation?

Thanks again for your time and effort.


----------



## Bittu007

*Please suggest !!*

Hi All,

Today i have received a employment verification call from Australia Embassy new delhi ... Call last for some 40 minutes. 

Can some one suggest how much time normally it takes for grant after employment verification done.

My Timelines are below : 

Visa Lodged : 16 Sep.
CO Assigned : 25 OCT asked for form 80.
Provided all the documents on 5th Nov.
Employment verification call : 25th February.


----------



## andreyx108b

Bittu007 said:


> Hi All, Today i have received a employment verification call from Australia Embassy new delhi ... Call last for some 40 minutes. Can some one suggest how much time normally it takes for grant after employment verification done. My Timelines are below : Visa Lodged : 16 Sep. CO Assigned : 25 OCT asked for form 80. Provided all the documents on 5th Nov. Employment verification call : 25th February.


No precise timings can be given.


----------



## harish2020

What was asked in the Employment verification call?


----------



## jumboboss

Hi guys,

100 days passed and still waiting.....
I am missing alot my golden email......


----------



## vikaschandra

Chaudhry said:


> Hi Vikas & Heywb
> 
> Thank you both for your replies.
> 
> Actually My plan was exactly the same but unfortunately after generating Hap Ids me and my daughter got viral infection so I thought might be it's not good time to get appointment in advance, means the time we have until CO's contact we both may recover from viral infection. I was not planning for extension in ETA as I have already uploaded my PCC.
> 
> So the question was like is it anything wrong if I have generated Hap Id and now waiting for at least one more week? I m afraid that If CO provides me HapIds, so are those same like I have generated or can be different.
> 
> Secondly I also want to ask you for confirmation of HapId generation.
> I have clicked on the link under upload document link for each applicant and filled the form as per instruction and have downloaded forms which has HapId mentioned. Is this the right way of HapID generation?
> 
> Thanks again for your time and effort.


Their should not be any problems you can go ahea with your meds in fee days on viral is gone


----------



## Vinvid

Bittu007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i have received a employment verification call from Australia Embassy new delhi ... Call last for some 40 minutes.
> 
> Can some one suggest how much time normally it takes for grant after employment verification done.
> 
> My Timelines are below :
> 
> Visa Lodged : 16 Sep.
> CO Assigned : 25 OCT asked for form 80.
> Provided all the documents on 5th Nov.
> Employment verification call : 25th February.


In the same boat ...Emp verification completed on 19th Jan


----------



## usmansshaikh

sab82 said:


> I plan to move to Melbourne sometime this year as I have some friends over there. With an infant, its better to be with known people
> 
> Sorry for the delay in response; tied up with something else in past 3 days.



ahaan...im planning to move there as well some time later this year...my reasons are very similar to urz...moving with an infant to a place where i know a few people


----------



## van00

Chaudhry said:


> Hi Vikas & Heywb
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both for your replies.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually My plan was exactly the same but unfortunately after generating Hap Ids me and my daughter got viral infection so I thought might be it's not good time to get appointment in advance, means the time we have until CO's contact we both may recover from viral infection. I was not planning for extension in ETA as I have already uploaded my PCC.
> 
> 
> 
> So the question was like is it anything wrong if I have generated Hap Id and now waiting for at least one more week? I m afraid that If CO provides me HapIds, so are those same like I have generated or can be different.
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly I also want to ask you for confirmation of HapId generation.
> 
> I have clicked on the link under upload document link for each applicant and filled the form as per instruction and have downloaded forms which has HapId mentioned. Is this the right way of HapID generation?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your time and effort.



It will be same HAP no. Nothing to worry.
Advice is don't wait until CO request for medical. Get well soon



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaudhry

van00 said:


> It will be same HAP no. Nothing to worry.
> Advice is don't wait until CO request for medical. Get well soon
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for reply and well wishes.

Regards


----------



## jumboboss

Majician said:


> ہمارے ٹائم لائن ایک سے ہیں، کیا آپنے انہیں کال کی؟



nope dear, i didn't call them. just waiting waiting and just waiting...


----------



## Abhi_2015

Bittu007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i have received a employment verification call from Australia Embassy new delhi ... Call last for some 40 minutes.
> 
> Can some one suggest how much time normally it takes for grant after employment verification done.
> 
> My Timelines are below :
> 
> Visa Lodged : 16 Sep.
> CO Assigned : 25 OCT asked for form 80.
> Provided all the documents on 5th Nov.
> Employment verification call : 25th February.


It took 12 days in my case. You can expect somewhere around it.


----------



## Majician

jumboboss said:


> nope dear, i didn't call them. just waiting waiting and just waiting...


Well once I called them and upon hearing the dates the lady said the CO will look at your application last week of February or first week of March, so just waiting !


----------



## manreetvirk

Bittu007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i have received a employment verification call from Australia Embassy new delhi ... Call last for some 40 minutes.
> 
> Can some one suggest how much time normally it takes for grant after employment verification done.
> 
> My Timelines are below :
> 
> Visa Lodged : 16 Sep.
> CO Assigned : 25 OCT asked for form 80.
> Provided all the documents on 5th Nov.
> Employment verification call : 25th February.


Is it 189 or 190..and what they asked in verification call..if not ok here please pm me.


----------



## jumboboss

Majician said:


> Well once I called them and upon hearing the dates the lady said the CO will look at your application last week of February or first week of March, so just waiting !


So that means InshAllah tomorrow or next week we would get our grants.


----------



## Majician

jumboboss said:


> So that means InshAllah tomorrow or next week we would get our grants.


Insha Allah


----------



## namsfiz

Hi Friends, I'm still waiting my grant I lodged my VISA on 08 DEC 2015 with all documents (Medical+PCC+F80+F1221) but still no CO contact and my status is *"Application Received"*

Now 80 days passed almost, what I need to do it.. can some one please suggest..
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cgarik

Bittu007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i have received a employment verification call from Australia Embassy new delhi ... Call last for some 40 minutes.
> 
> Can some one suggest how much time normally it takes for grant after employment verification done.
> 
> My Timelines are below :
> 
> Visa Lodged : 16 Sep.
> CO Assigned : 25 OCT asked for form 80.
> Provided all the documents on 5th Nov.
> Employment verification call : 25th February.


can you tell skill applied and exp


----------



## Amlan

namsfiz said:


> Hi Friends, I'm still waiting my grant I lodged my VISA on 08 DEC 2015 with all documents (Medical+PCC+F80+F1221) but still no CO contact and my status is *"Application Received"*
> 
> Now 80 days passed almost, what I need to do it.. can some one please suggest..
> Thanks in advance.


Same situation as yours. 189 lodged on 20-Dec and frontloaded every document and still no contact till now.

Getting pensive by the day. At least other folks have had one CO contact till now.

Thought I was the only one with similar status. Good to see a fellow mate  

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

namsfiz said:


> Hi Friends, I'm still waiting my grant I lodged my VISA on 08 DEC 2015 with all documents (Medical+PCC+F80+F1221) but still no CO contact and my status is "Application Received" Now 80 days passed almost, what I need to do it.. can some one please suggest.. Thanks in advance.


Wait for 90 days then call thrm.


----------



## namsfiz

andreyx108b said:


> Wait for 90 days then call thrm.


Thanks Andrey, I hope it will come with in 90 days or then I will call to DIBP.

But a lot of people already called them and DIBP gave reply just wait wait for CO finalization your case. I guess they are not giving proper reply..


----------



## andreyx108b

namsfiz said:


> Thanks Andrey, I hope it will come with in 90 days or then I will call to DIBP. But a lot of people already called them and DIBP gave reply just wait wait for CO finalization your case. I guess they are not giving proper reply..


Thats true... But sometimes, very very rarely call after 90 days may help. 

Before 90 days the reply is very generic. No point calling before 90 days


----------



## bharathjangam

Whooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally I got a grant. :second:


----------



## Majician

bharathjangam said:


> Whooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally I got a grant. :second:


Why did you realize it so late !!!


----------



## Majician

andreyx108b said:


> Thats true... But sometimes, very very rarely call after 90 days may help.
> 
> Before 90 days the reply is very generic. No point calling before 90 days


Andreyx,

I see a lot of applicants from Jan now getting grants, what do you see the reason for delay for us? November applicants who were contacted by COs in Dec?


----------



## bharathjangam

Majician said:


> Why did you realize it so late !!!


Thank you All for your valuable help.


----------



## indergreat

Majician said:


> Well once I called them and upon hearing the dates the lady said the CO will look at your application last week of February or first week of March, so just waiting !


but buddy you told me that you called them last week and they said that CO is currently looking at your file .... so which one is correct????


----------



## indergreat

bharathjangam said:


> Whooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally I got a grant. :second:


Congratz mate and best of luck for future ....


----------



## vikaschandra

bharathjangam said:


> Whooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally I got a grant. :second:


Congratulations bharat


----------



## bharathjangam

indergreat said:


> Congratz mate and best of luck for future ....


Thank you Mate !! and I pray now for your quick Grant.


----------



## bharathjangam

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations bharat


Thank you Vikaschandra!!! I think your Grant day nearing


----------



## nightcrawler

Vinvid said:


> Any specific reasons ?...what s causing the delay ? Did you try calling them ?


It's under security check I guess ..


----------



## Majician

indergreat said:


> but buddy you told me that you called them last week and they said that CO is currently looking at your file .... so which one is correct????


Unfortunately I called them thrice !!!

First Response w/o asking my details but just dates: You have to be patient (Male)

Second Response w/o asking my details but just dates: CO has not seen your application and would come back to your application last week of Feb or first week of March (Female)

Third Response after I requested myself to take my details and check application status: CO may not require further documents otherwise you would have received an email by now (conclusion: CO checked my documents already), you just have to wait for good news (conclusion: something is going on and I may receive response soon), Have a nice day (conclusion: may be I will receive grant today).

Unfortunately all my conclusions failed terribly, since someone posted that he got response on call that they cannot know if the CO has checked their documents or not ! Plus no grant since then.

So I believe the response from the lady is much valid !!!


----------



## bharathjangam

Hi Mate,
please clarify on below query.

In my family me and my spouse and my daughter got grants. But my daughter's grant letter not able to find, link saying 'letter not available now please check correspondence'. Any suggestion how to get the grant letter of my daughter.


----------



## dristipandey

hello all, i had confusion with secondary level education and bachelor degree for non migrating dependent members, they are doing their bachelors degree, however i mentioned "No" to completetion of secondary education. I paid visa fee yesterday only, what should i do? should i wait for case officer to contact me? how long will it take? Or should i start uploading other supporting documents or wait for CO to contact me


----------



## sameerb

bharathjangam said:


> Whooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally I got a grant. :second:


Congratulations!


----------



## bharathjangam

Majician said:


> Unfortunately I called them thrice !!!
> 
> First Response w/o asking my details but just dates: You have to be patient (Male)
> 
> Second Response w/o asking my details but just dates: CO has not seen your application and would come back to your application last week of Feb or first week of March (Female)
> 
> Third Response after I requested myself to take my details and check application status: CO may not require further documents otherwise you would have received an email by now (conclusion: CO checked my documents already), you just have to wait for good news (conclusion: something is going on and I may receive response soon), Have a nice day (conclusion: may be I will receive grant today).
> 
> Unfortunately all my conclusions failed terribly, since someone posted that he got response on call that they cannot know if the CO has checked their documents or not ! Plus no grant since then.
> 
> So I believe the response from the lady is much valid !!!



Hi Majician,

sorry for your situation, My agent keep suggesting me not to call them at any point of time, that delays the process. Do not know the reason.


----------



## dristipandey

what to do if i do not have any salary slips left from my previous job, i only have experience letter. The company have moved to new location , and most of its database is gone(as said to me)


----------



## bharathjangam

dristipandey said:


> what to do if i do not have any salary slips left from my previous job, i only have experience letter. The company have moved to new location , and most of its database is gone(as said to me)


bank statement or IT returns will do.


----------



## rahulnair

bharathjangam said:


> Whooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally I got a grant. :second:


Congraaaaats Bharath!!! Enjoy the feeling and all the very best!


----------



## vikaschandra

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Mate,
> please clarify on below query.
> 
> In my family me and my spouse and my daughter got grants. But my daughter's grant letter not able to find, link saying 'letter not available now please check correspondence'. Any suggestion how to get the grant letter of my daughter.


Bharath wait for some time try to check tomorrow have seen some similar posts wherein the person wasnt able to view the letter. It is possible that it might be taking time to reflect on their system


----------



## Tpfp

Majician said:


> Unfortunately I called them thrice !!!
> 
> First Response w/o asking my details but just dates: You have to be patient (Male)
> 
> Second Response w/o asking my details but just dates: CO has not seen your application and would come back to your application last week of Feb or first week of March (Female)
> 
> Third Response after I requested myself to take my details and check application status: CO may not require further documents otherwise you would have received an email by now (conclusion: CO checked my documents already), you just have to wait for good news (conclusion: something is going on and I may receive response soon), Have a nice day (conclusion: may be I will receive grant today).
> 
> Unfortunately all my conclusions failed terribly, since someone posted that he got response on call that they cannot know if the CO has checked their documents or not ! Plus no grant since then.
> 
> So I believe the response from the lady is much valid !!!


Looks like most of us are sailing in the same boat. I have almost similar timelines like yours and you are right that many from 189 2016 lodge are getting grants quicker. Lets hope for the best...:juggle:


----------



## Majician

Tpfp said:


> Looks like most of us are sailing in the same boat. I have almost similar timelines like yours and you are right that many from 189 2016 lodge are getting grants quicker. Lets hope for the best...:juggle:


I would precisely say that applicants who were contacted by CO from Brisbane end of Nov/early Dec are the ones suffering alot !


----------



## realwizard

dristipandey said:


> hello all, i had confusion with secondary level education and bachelor degree for non migrating dependent members, they are doing their bachelors degree, however i mentioned "No" to completetion of secondary education. I paid visa fee yesterday only, what should i do? should i wait for case officer to contact me? how long will it take? Or should i start uploading other supporting documents or wait for CO to contact me


If you provided an erroneous answer on your visa application, you should submit form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answer(s).


----------



## Obik

indergreat said:


> but buddy you told me that you called them last week and they said that CO is currently looking at your file .... so which one is correct????


Hi
I have called them last week at 00611300364613, and a polite lady told me that integrity check are going on you application. you will receive decision in coming days? Do you know about integrity checks plz?


----------



## Obik

Majician said:


> I would precisely say that applicants who were contacted by CO from Brisbane end of Nov/early Dec are the ones suffering alot !


I am not agree with you dear, My timeline is matching you. But I was contacted from Adelaide. Last week over the phone lady told me, that integrity checks are in progress and you will get decision in coming days. Do you know about integrity checks?


----------



## Majician

Obik said:


> I am not agree with you dear, My timeline is matching you. But I was contacted from Adelaide. Last week over the phone lady told me, that integrity checks are in progress and you will get decision in coming days. Do you know about integrity checks?


This could be some external verification about you, however I am not sure, may be others might be of some help, can you please share your timeline?


----------



## Obik

Dear Magician you can view my signature for my timeline. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## sameerb

majician said:


> i would precisely say that applicants who were contacted by co from brisbane end of nov/early dec are the ones suffering alot !


majician!!!!!! Come online!!!!

Come online now Broooooo!!!!!


----------



## sameerb

LADIES & GENTLEMEN!

CHECK MY SIGNATURE PLEASE.

eace:


----------



## spaniant

sameerberlas said:


> LADIES & GENTLEMEN!
> 
> CHECK MY SIGNATURE PLEASE.
> 
> eace:


Sorry mate.. I'm on mobile.. anyhow congrats..


----------



## Obik

sameerberlas said:


> LADIES & GENTLEMEN!
> 
> CHECK MY SIGNATURE PLEASE.
> 
> eace:


Congratulations Dear. I hope we will get our grant soon as well.


----------



## spaniant

sameerberlas said:


> LADIES & GENTLEMEN!
> 
> CHECK MY SIGNATURE PLEASE.
> 
> eace:


At what time you received grant??


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> majician!!!!!! Come online!!!!
> 
> Come online now Broooooo!!!!!


Congratsssss Sameeer,

Really happy for you !!!! Have a great weekend ahead !!!!


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> Congratsssss Sameeer,
> 
> Really happy for you !!!! Have a great weekend ahead !!!!


Thank you bro,

I will pray for you specially. If you tell me your real name that would be more specific. :wink:


----------



## sameerb

spaniant said:


> At what time you received grant??


at Friday February 26,
2016 08:35:47 (EST) Canberra, Australia (GMT +1100).


----------



## sameerb

Obik said:


> Congratulations Dear. I hope we will get our grant soon as well.


Thanks alot. I wish you all the best!!!!


----------



## gaus

sameerberlas said:


> LADIES & GENTLEMEN!
> 
> CHECK MY SIGNATURE PLEASE.
> 
> eace:


Congratulations Sameer! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Majician

Obik said:


> Hi
> I have called them last week at 00611300364613, and a polite lady told me that integrity check are going on you application. you will receive decision in coming days? Do you know about integrity checks plz?


Where did you get this number from?


----------



## Obik

Majician said:


> Where did you get this number from?


I just googled GSM Adelaide. It is also mention on Footer of my visa application acknowledgement receipt. Anyway is there any other contact number?


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Congratulations Sameer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameerb

spaniant said:


> Sorry mate.. I'm on mobile.. anyhow congrats..


Thanks bro :thumb:


----------



## sameerb

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Congratulations Sameer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





gaus said:


> Congratulations Sameer! All the best for future!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Thank you brothers!

Wish you all good luck!!!!


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Congratulations sameeeer

Pls write your timeline as saying me people view from mobile


----------



## deepgill

Congratulations... Sameer. Enjoy


----------



## OZbeckons

sameerberlas said:


> LADIES & GENTLEMEN!
> 
> CHECK MY SIGNATURE PLEASE.
> 
> eace:


Congrats mate


----------



## giridharanb

Congrats everyone.

Also, all the folks who applied from my company after November 2015 have all got their grants today, about 9 of them. Those of us from Oct and Nov are the ones waiting.


----------



## ctharon

sameerberlas said:


> LADIES & GENTLEMEN!
> 
> CHECK MY SIGNATURE PLEASE.
> 
> eace:


congratulations


----------



## Amlan

giridharanb said:


> Congrats everyone.
> 
> Also, all the folks who applied from my company after November 2015 have all got their grants today, about 9 of them. Those of us from Oct and Nov are the ones waiting.


9 grants at one go? Sounds too good!!!

Can you share the ANZ code? Sorry, checking from mobile, can't see signature.


----------



## rahulnair

sameerberlas said:


> LADIES & GENTLEMEN!
> 
> CHECK MY SIGNATURE PLEASE.
> 
> eace:


Congrats Sameer! All the very best!


----------



## rahulnair

giridharanb said:


> Congrats everyone.
> 
> Also, all the folks who applied from my company after November 2015 have all got their grants today, about 9 of them. Those of us from Oct and Nov are the ones waiting.


After your post, I just couldn't stop myself from logging in and checking my immi account! 
Anyways, no update from my end... Still waiting for any kind of visible progress!


----------



## giridharanb

rahulnair said:


> After your post, I just couldn't stop myself from logging in and checking my immi account!
> Anyways, no update from my end... Still waiting for any kind of visible progress!


I did the same. 

I had provided reference to 6 out of those 9 guys. I'm the only one yet to get.

Again, all of them are from the 2613 series, either SE, Analyst Programmer or Programmer Analyst. I've not yet seen anything for folks in 2611 series. ICT BA and SA are in limbo.


----------



## Sharma13r

OZbeckons said:


> Congrats mate


Congratulations Dude! Whats next for you? I am programmer also but still thinking how to approach Job in OZ. I am working in Singapore at the moment and not sure about OZ market. Did you or anyone else did any research on Job prospects for IT?


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Modified Dates and Events for PCC (my experience till now)
> 
> 4-Feb-2016 - CO Contact - 4-Feb-2016 (asked PCC(Indian)
> 4-Feb-2016 - PCC Police verification Initiated from PSK - 04-FEB-2016 (PCC Status msg says "PCC application has been granted on 04/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Gurgaon. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."
> 
> 09-Feb-2016 - Police Verification for PCC and Document Submission at Police Station
> 11-Feb-2016 - Police statation confirmed on 11-feb that they have already sent the docs to SP/Commissioner office
> 18-Feb-2016 - PCC Status msg date changed to 18-Feb and latest status msg says "PCC application has been granted on 18/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Gurgaon. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."
> 
> I just checked with SP office in mini secretariat, gurgoan and they told that they cleared the case on 18-feb and sent it to RPO delhi, and thats why the date is changed (only date changed in status as mentioend above).
> 
> Waiting for SMS/email now for PCC collection from PSK .



Modified Dates and Events for PCC (my experience till now)

4-Feb-2016 - CO Contact - 4-Feb-2016 (asked PCC(Indian) 
4-Feb-2016 - PCC Police verification Initiated from PSK - 04-FEB-2016 (PCC Status msg says "PCC application has been granted on 04/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Gurgaon. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."

09-Feb-2016 - Police Verification for PCC and Document Submission at Police Station 
11-Feb-2016 - Police statation confirmed on 11-feb that they have already sent the docs to SP/Commissioner office 
18-Feb-2016 - PCC Status msg date changed to 18-Feb and latest status msg says "PCC application has been granted on 18/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Gurgaon. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."

24-Feb - Checked with SP office in mini secretariat, gurgoan on phone/email(gmail id) and they told that they cleared the case on 18-feb and sent it to RPO delhi, and thats why the date is changed (only date changed in status as mentioend above).

25-Feb- No SMS/Email received regarding PCC collection  and status was not upto date, because SP/Commission office already progressed the case. So instead of waiting endlessly, I went directly to Regional passport office new delhi, but to my surprise I was told that PCC is not issued from this RPO, and I should go to ITO or Shalimar bag or gurgaon PSK. I still thought that I should atleast meet the officer. I insisted and explained my situation and was able to persuade and get a token. I met MEA officer and he asked me to wait. I waited since 11AM till 3PM and at last after completing all the tokesn for that day, they issued the PCC at Regional Passport office New delhi. They explained that it would have been easy for me if I would go to Gurgaon PSK in similar situation . 

26-feb - I have PCC in my hand, but the status is still showing "PCC application is under review at Regional Passport Office." :confused2:.


Sharing this experience and hoping it will help others in similar situation.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Hi guys, 
Was just contacted by the CO, below was her request:
"The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment claims. Please provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation."
...although, I have provided all relevant documents. Anyone faced with a similar situation? Any suggestions?


----------



## giridharanb

dhawalNpatel said:


> Hi guys,
> Was just contacted by the CO, below was her request:
> "The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment claims. Please provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation."
> ...although, I have provided all relevant documents. Anyone faced with a similar situation? Any suggestions?


Have you also provided enough evidence for the period elapsed between your EOI lodgment and date of invite? Say, if 3 months had passed between EOI and Invite, have you provided payslips or any employment letter to cover for that period?


----------



## naveedahmed1983

Dear All

On this morning, on my Birthday, I have received the Grant for me and my family :cheer2: 

The detailed timeline can be seen in my signature. I would like to thank eveyone of you who helped me.


----------



## gaus

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Dear All
> 
> On this morning, on my Birthday, I have received the Grant for me and my family :cheer2:
> 
> The detailed timeline can be seen in my signature. I would like to thank eveyone of you who helped me.


Wish you a Very Happy Birthday Naveed and Congratulations on receiving the Grant!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## dhawalNpatel

giridharanb said:


> Have you also provided enough evidence for the period elapsed between your EOI lodgment and date of invite? Say, if 3 months had passed between EOI and Invite, have you provided payslips or any employment letter to cover for that period?


Hi,
The gap between the eoi is covered as I mentioned being employed in the present job since last one year. As for payslips, the CO has additionally requested.


----------



## cozmopravesh

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Dear All
> 
> On this morning, on my Birthday, I have received the Grant for me and my family :cheer2:
> 
> The detailed timeline can be seen in my signature. I would like to thank eveyone of you who helped me.



Congrats to you and Sameer too...... Have a great future ahead down under guys....


Please update your case in myimmitracker . com


----------



## indergreat

sameerberlas said:


> LADIES & GENTLEMEN!
> 
> CHECK MY SIGNATURE PLEASE.
> 
> eace:


Congratz buddy .... best of luck for future ....


----------



## sandipgp

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Dear All
> 
> On this morning, on my Birthday, I have received the Grant for me and my family :cheer2:
> 
> The detailed timeline can be seen in my signature. I would like to thank eveyone of you who helped me.


Many many happy returns of the day. Congratulations on the grant. This gives hope to me  my birthday is next month :eyebrows:


----------



## sandipgp

*Grant Grant Grant It is Here.*



sandipgp said:


> Many many happy returns of the day. Congratulations on the grant. This gives hope to me  my birthday is next month :eyebrows:


Guys no next month... it is here and it is real nothing fake.. 

With all the good wishes from you friends, Me , my wife and Son has been granted PR. IED is 14th Dec. I can't thank enough to all of you for supporting me in this journey. All the best.


----------



## oz_rockz

sameerberlas said:


> LADIES & GENTLEMEN!
> 
> CHECK MY SIGNATURE PLEASE.
> 
> eace:


Congratulations!!!


----------



## van00

sandipgp said:


> Guys no next month... it is here and it is real nothing fake..
> 
> 
> 
> With all the good wishes from you friends, Me , my wife and Son has been granted PR. IED is 14th Dec. I can't thank enough to all of you for supporting me in this journey. All the best.



Congratulations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avinash_nair

sandipgp said:


> Guys no next month... it is here and it is real nothing fake..
> 
> With all the good wishes from you friends, Me , my wife and Son has been granted PR. IED is 14th Dec. I can't thank enough to all of you for supporting me in this journey. All the best.


Congrats sandipgp. Wish you all the best!!


----------



## ginni

sandipgp said:


> Guys no next month... it is here and it is real nothing fake..
> 
> With all the good wishes from you friends, Me , my wife and Son has been granted PR. IED is 14th Dec. I can't thank enough to all of you for supporting me in this journey. All the best.


Many Congratulations....I hope I also get this kinda surprise very soon.....


----------



## ginni

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Dear All
> 
> On this morning, on my Birthday, I have received the Grant for me and my family :cheer2:
> 
> The detailed timeline can be seen in my signature. I would like to thank eveyone of you who helped me.


Many Congratulations and Happy Birthday.....double celebrations...


----------



## Obik

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Dear All
> 
> On this morning, on my Birthday, I have received the Grant for me and my family :cheer2:
> 
> The detailed timeline can be seen in my signature. I would like to thank eveyone of you who helped me.


Congratulations Naveed. Best of luck for the future. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## raghum4u

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Dear All
> 
> On this morning, on my Birthday, I have received the Grant for me and my family :cheer2:
> 
> The detailed timeline can be seen in my signature. I would like to thank eveyone of you who helped me.


You are Lucky dude...


----------



## cozmopravesh

sandipgp said:


> Guys no next month... it is here and it is real nothing fake..
> 
> With all the good wishes from you friends, Me , my wife and Son has been granted PR. IED is 14th Dec. I can't thank enough to all of you for supporting me in this journey. All the best.



WOW ... Congrats mate. Enjoy your day.


Please do update myimmitracker.


----------



## sameerb

yasmeenaaa said:


> Congratulations sameeeer
> 
> Pls write your timeline as saying me people view from mobile


Thanks n sorry i didnt know about mobile limitation. Here is my timeline

06/Jul/15: ACS applied
14/Jul/15: ACS postive
11/Dec/15: EOI 189
18/Dec/15: Invitation
23/Dec/15: Visa Lodged (Some docs uploaded)
06/Jan/16: Med+PCC(Pak)+Form80+Form1221 uploaded
23/Jan/16: CO contact - GSM Brisbane (PCC_Saudi Arabia requested)
25/Jan/16: Requested document provided
Grant: 26 Feb 2016 :first:
IED: 04 JAN 2017 lane:


----------



## Gundi

sandipgp said:


> Guys no next month... it is here and it is real nothing fake..


Congratulations Sandip and good luck! 
Very happy to see a grant for 261312!!


----------



## Heywb

sameerberlas said:


> LADIES & GENTLEMEN!
> 
> CHECK MY SIGNATURE PLEASE.
> 
> eace:


MashAllah, Congratulations dear


----------



## indergreat

sandipgp said:


> Guys no next month... it is here and it is real nothing fake..
> 
> With all the good wishes from you friends, Me , my wife and Son has been granted PR. IED is 14th Dec. I can't thank enough to all of you for supporting me in this journey. All the best.


Congratz buddy ... best of luck for future endeavors ....


----------



## Heywb

sandipgp said:


> Guys no next month... it is here and it is real nothing fake..
> 
> With all the good wishes from you friends, Me , my wife and Son has been granted PR. IED is 14th Dec. I can't thank enough to all of you for supporting me in this journey. All the best.


Great, Congrats dear


----------



## sameerb

rahulnair said:


> Congrats Sameer! All the very best!





ctharon said:


> congratulations





deepgill said:


> Congratulations... Sameer. Enjoy





OZbeckons said:


> Congrats mate



Thank you all of you .... & all of youuuu Good Luck :thumb:


I have also update immitracker! :bowl:


----------



## gaus

sandipgp said:


> Guys no next month... it is here and it is real nothing fake..
> 
> With all the good wishes from you friends, Me , my wife and Son has been granted PR. IED is 14th Dec. I can't thank enough to all of you for supporting me in this journey. All the best.


Hearty Congratulations Sandip! Really happy for you.

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## sameerb

indergreat said:


> Congratz buddy .... best of luck for future ....


Thank you so much bro!!!!

And wish you' ll get grant soon too :wink:


----------



## rahulnair

Congrats Sandip and Naveed! All the very best for the road ahead


----------



## rahulnair

giridharanb said:


> I did the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had provided reference to 6 out of those 9 guys. I'm the only one yet to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, all of them are from the 2613 series, either SE, Analyst Programmer or Programmer Analyst. I've not yet seen anything for folks in 2611 series. ICT BA and SA are in limbo.




Patience mate! All the best


----------



## sameerb

cozmopravesh said:


> Congrats to you and Sameer too...... Have a great future ahead down under guys....
> 
> 
> Please update your case in myimmitracker . com



Thank you CozmoPravesh!!

Yes, I updated the immitracker as soon as I got consciousness back from getting passed out from excitement


----------



## sameerb

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Dear All
> 
> On this morning, on my Birthday, I have received the Grant for me and my family :cheer2:
> 
> The detailed timeline can be seen in my signature. I would like to thank eveyone of you who helped me.


Dear Naveed Ahmed,


Happy Birth & Grant day!!! :cheer2:

Its not my birthday but I have also been granted VISA today morning (Australia time)

Best of luck for future. :thumb:


----------



## sameerb

Heywb said:


> MashAllah, Congratulations dear


Thank you brother.

All the best to you.


----------



## Amlan

Congratulations to all those who have received their grants today!!


----------



## sachin_noida

Congrats Sandeep and Naved! All the very best !!


----------



## jumboboss

sameerberlas said:


> LADIES & GENTLEMEN!
> 
> CHECK MY SIGNATURE PLEASE.
> 
> eace:


Congrats Bro.

I am very happy to see your status.

And please specially pray for us all who are rest in this boat.


----------



## jumboboss

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Dear All
> 
> On this morning, on my Birthday, I have received the Grant for me and my family :cheer2:
> 
> The detailed timeline can be seen in my signature. I would like to thank eveyone of you who helped me.


Congrats and Happy Birthday Bro. Naveed

And please specially pray for us all who are rest in this boat.


----------



## usmansshaikh

sameerberlas said:


> LADIES & GENTLEMEN!
> 
> CHECK MY SIGNATURE PLEASE.
> 
> eace:


Congratulations!


----------



## sameerb

jumboboss said:


> Congrats Bro.
> 
> I am very happy to see your status.
> 
> And please specially pray for us all who are rest in this boat.





usmansshaikh said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you all,

And wish you all the best. :thumb:


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> Thank you all,
> 
> And wish you all the best. :thumb:


Now it is just me remaining among us 😢


----------



## usmansshaikh

sandipgp said:


> Guys no next month... it is here and it is real nothing fake..
> 
> With all the good wishes from you friends, Me , my wife and Son has been granted PR. IED is 14th Dec. I can't thank enough to all of you for supporting me in this journey. All the best.



Congratulations!!


----------



## jumboboss

Majician said:


> Now it is just me remaining among us 😢


no yar, not you only bro. me and haweb are also with you dear.


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> Now it is just me remaining among us 😢


Bro, you are getting it very soon InshaaAllah.

I prayed for you specially :wink:


----------



## jumboboss

sandipgp said:


> Guys no next month... it is here and it is real nothing fake..
> 
> With all the good wishes from you friends, Me , my wife and Son has been granted PR. IED is 14th Dec. I can't thank enough to all of you for supporting me in this journey. All the best.


Congrats sandipgp


----------



## deepgill

Congratulations... Sandeep and Naveed. Really good news. Please pray for us.


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> Bro, you are getting it very soon InshaaAllah.
> 
> I prayed for you specially :wink:


Thanks Sameer ! Insha Allah


----------



## sandipgp

ginni said:


> Many Congratulations....I hope I also get this kinda surprise very soon.....


Thanks and I wish that someone grant you your wish soon. and to all the people who are waiting.


----------



## sandipgp

cozmopravesh said:


> WOW ... Congrats mate. Enjoy your day.
> 
> 
> Please do update myimmitracker.


Thanks Sure.


----------



## jumboboss

sameerberlas said:


> Bro, you are getting it very soon InshaaAllah.
> 
> I prayed for you specially :wink:


Yes dear and i will do the same for you and all in this Jumma prayer.


----------



## sandipgp

Gundi said:


> Congratulations Sandip and good luck!
> Very happy to see a grant for 261312!!


thanks and there was one yesterday.


----------



## sandipgp

indergreat said:


> Congratz buddy ... best of luck for future endeavors ....


Thanks buddy and wish you all the best.


----------



## sandipgp

gaus said:


> Hearty Congratulations Sandip! Really happy for you.
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Thanks Bhai. I wish you get grant soon. All the best.


----------



## jumboboss

Sandipgp, Naveed, Sameer,

guys where and when you are planning to move?


----------



## sandipgp

sachin_noida said:


> Congrats Sandeep and Naved! All the very best !!





usmansshaikh said:


> Congratulations!!





jumboboss said:


> Congrats sandipgp





deepgill said:


> Congratulations... Sandeep and Naveed. Really good news. Please pray for us.





sandipgp said:


> Thanks Bhai. I wish you get grant soon. All the best.


Thanks Sachin Usman, Jumbo and Deep. All the best for your grants. Hope to see you soon with your grants. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## vikaschandra

sameerberlas said:


> LADIES & GENTLEMEN!
> 
> CHECK MY SIGNATURE PLEASE.
> 
> eace:



Congratulations Sameer


----------



## gaus

sandipgp said:


> Thanks Bhai. I wish you get grant soon. All the best.


Thanks Bro. Touched 4 months and now extremely exhausted because of the wait.. hope your wishes come true soon.

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## sameerb

jumboboss said:


> Sandipgp, Naveed, Sameer,
> 
> guys where and when you are planning to move?



Melbourne by the end of this year Inshaa Allah!


----------



## verynewuser

sameerberlas said:


> Melbourne by the end of this year Inshaa Allah!


Why Melbourne


----------



## JAN84

bharathjangam said:


> Whooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally I got a grant. :second:


Congratulation dear Enjoy


----------



## sameerb

verynewuser said:


> Why Melbourne


Sydney & Melbourne have the highest IT job opportunities. I am planning to go to Melbourne due to this fact + awesome weather + a few old co-workers settled there.


----------



## vikaschandra

sandipgp said:


> Guys no next month... it is here and it is real nothing fake..
> 
> With all the good wishes from you friends, Me , my wife and Son has been granted PR. IED is 14th Dec. I can't thank enough to all of you for supporting me in this journey. All the best.


Congratulations Sandip. Best wishes to you and your family


----------



## sandipgp

jumboboss said:


> Sandipgp, Naveed, Sameer,
> 
> guys where and when you are planning to move?


Going to melb. Dont know the dates. Mostly second week of march.


----------



## sandipgp

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Sandip. Best wishes to you and your family


Thanks Vikas. Wish you all the best for your grant.


----------



## sandipgp

gaus said:


> Thanks Bro. Touched 4 months and now extremely exhausted because of the wait.. hope your wishes come true soon.
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


you have my good wishes with you.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Sandijp my dear friend congratulationssssss :tada::tada::tada::tada::tada::tada:


----------



## verynewuser

i have got the 189 invitation, 5 days back. I was so much busy in my daily routine that i did not see the email for 5 days. Now I see an Apply Visa button in my SkillSelect profile.


----------



## sandipgp

yasmeenaaa said:


> Sandijp my dear friend congratulationssssss :tada::tada::tada::tada::tada::tada:


Thanks Yasmeenaaa.. Hope I soon get an opportunity to say this to you and Gaus.


----------



## sameerb

Today is Friday!

I am gonna offer Jumma prayer & thank the Almighty & pray for ALL OF YOU!!!!!


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Magician I am here don't forget me and gaus is here and many many of the waiting people still there , wish we can get it next week and finish this horrible waiting


----------



## sameerb

yasmeenaaa said:


> Magician I am here don't forget me and gaus is here and many many of the waiting people still there , wish we can get it next week and finish this horrible waiting


Hey Majician & all of you Guys!!

Even I am still here :wink:

Am not leaving anytime soon.

Will follow this thread untill all of u ppl I hv known get their grants!


----------



## vikaschandra

verynewuser said:


> i have got the 189 invitation, 5 days back. I was so much busy in my daily routine that i did not see the email for 5 days. Now I see an Apply Visa button in my SkillSelect profile.


Better late than never. Congratulations on receiving your ITA


----------



## RVN23

*Got the Golden mail today*

Hi Guys!!! 

We got the golden mail today.. We were so excited to read if it was really Grant mail !! Still can't believe it. It seems to be a dream  
Thanks everybody for sharing about your VISA grant News, It kept me hopeful. It was really difficult to wait so long.

RVN23

VISA lodged : Sep, 2015.
VISA Grant : 26 Feb, 2016 :second:
Australia here we come.. lane:


----------



## AA007

Hi, 
Medical fees is same in all countries or varies? Like what is the fee for an adult and child? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amlan

It seems DIBP has finally hit the accelerator(or so it seems from here) and started clearing the backlogs, going by the flood of grants in the past two days.

Here's wishing they keep up the form and release us from this waiting period!


----------



## andreyx108b

Amlan said:


> It seems DIBP has finally hit the accelerator(or so it seems from here) and started clearing the backlogs, going by the flood of grants in the past two days. Here's wishing they keep up the form and release us from this waiting period!


Mostly recent grants.

Some applicants are waiting 1+ year.


----------



## vikaschandra

AA007 said:


> Hi,
> Medical fees is same in all countries or varies? Like what is the fee for an adult and child? Thanks in advance.


It varies from country to country. In Asian Countries it might be cheaper to get the medicals done, in MENA, Europe and American Subcontinent it might be expensive when comparing to Asian Subcontinent 



Are you in UAE?


----------



## Greg1946

Has anyone been able to figure out on how the process works at DIBP

waiting since August 17th . No major request from co other than birth certificates and form 47a 

I am not able to understand why some applications take time while others don't . Verification does not make sense as the education and experience has already been validated by vetasses 

Hope hear something soon. The wait is getting too long and worried of a short IED due to this delay 

Share anything if you are able to understand their workflow approach


----------



## Heywb

Greg1946 said:


> Has anyone been able to figure out on how the process works at DIBP
> 
> waiting since August 17th . No major request from co other than birth certificates and form 47a
> 
> I am not able to understand why some applications take time while others don't . Verification does not make sense as the education and experience has already been validated by vetasses
> 
> Hope hear something soon. The wait is getting too long and worried of a short IED due to this delay
> 
> Share anything if you are able to understand their workflow approach


Hi Greg, have you called them ? whats their responce ?


----------



## Evan82

Greg1946 said:


> Has anyone been able to figure out on how the process works at DIBP
> 
> waiting since August 17th . No major request from co other than birth certificates and form 47a
> 
> I am not able to understand why some applications take time while others don't . Verification does not make sense as the education and experience has already been validated by vetasses
> 
> Hope hear something soon. The wait is getting too long and worried of a short IED due to this delay
> 
> Share anything if you are able to understand their workflow approach


Can't agree with all your statements, specially with regard to verification of Work Experience... DIBP is not bound to accept employment experience claims just because they have been verified by VETASSES.
However, the delay is unacceptable, if the last CO contact has been in last August. You should call and contact DIBP for a status request asap.


----------



## Heywb

bharathjangam said:


> Whooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally Finally I got a grant. :second:


COngratulations dear


----------



## Greg1946

Evan82 said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to figure out on how the process works at DIBP
> 
> waiting since August 17th . No major request from co other than birth certificates and form 47a
> 
> I am not able to understand why some applications take time while others don't . Verification does not make sense as the education and experience has already been validated by vetasses
> 
> Hope hear something soon. The wait is getting too long and worried of a short IED due to this delay
> 
> Share anything if you are able to understand their workflow approach
> 
> 
> 
> Can't agree with all your statements, specially with regard to verification of Work Experience... DIBP is not bound to accept employment experience claims just because they have been verified by VETASSES.
> However, the delay is unacceptable, if the last CO contact has been in last August. You should call and contact DIBP for a status request asap.
Click to expand...

Applied in August 
1st co contact on 2nd oct for birth certificates - submitted on 14th oct 
2nd co contact - 18th Jan for form 47 a - submitted 19th Jan 

Waiting after that. The contact centre just tells me nothing seems like a concern and it is queue . Taking longer due to backlog


----------



## anoop_vn

My wife who is the primary applicant just had a verification call lasting for 10 mins, checking details of her experience, and finally was asked to send a mail through her official mail id. Any one had a similar experience here. 

Any idea what would be the next step. 

Would request any one who had a similar experience. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## namsfiz

sameerberlas said:


> Sydney & Melbourne have the highest IT job opportunities. I am planning to go to Melbourne due to this fact + awesome weather + a few old co-workers settled there.


Hi Sameer! Congrats.. for the great achievement, I would like to share my case with you.

I applied on 08 DEC 2015 and front-loaded all (Medical+F80+F1221+PCC-PAK+PCC-UAE) but still no reply from any CO and status is "Application Received".

How I can check my status or should I need to call DIBP for status update?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anoop_vn

namsfiz said:


> Hi Sameer! Congrats.. for the great achievement, I would like to share my case with you.
> 
> I applied on 08 DEC 2015 and front-loaded all (Medical+F80+F1221+PCC-PAK+PCC-UAE) but still no reply from any CO and status is "Application Received".
> 
> How I can check my status or should I need to call DIBP for status update?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It really doesn't matter what the status says, if you have front loaded all docs, you will not receive any information regarding CO assigning. 

They will do the checks, We were in a similar situation, we received a verification call today, which indicates the process is going on in the background.


----------



## KeeDa

anoop_vn said:


> My wife who is the primary applicant just had a verification call lasting for 10 mins, checking details of her experience, and finally was asked to send a mail through her official mail id. Any one had a similar experience here.
> 
> Any idea what would be the next step.
> 
> Would request any one who had a similar experience.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, I know one August applicant who has been through the exact same thing. He received the grant soon afterwards.


----------



## namsfiz

anoop_vn said:


> It really doesn't matter what the status says, if you have front loaded all docs, you will not receive any information regarding CO assigning.
> 
> They will do the checks, We were in a similar situation, we received a verification call today, which indicates the process is going on in the background.


Hi Anoop, you mean CO was already assigned and checked my all relevant documents on back end, but I didn't get any verification call..

So I assume the process is on going?


----------



## Forc3s

mmon said:


> I was talking about people who uploaded all documents including forms 80 and 1221 and every other *unnecessary *document just to be safe, got theirs within 1 week of their meds via GSM Adelaide. In your case you didn't upload everything and thus you got contacted which will result in another 6-8weeks wait. If only people weren't lazy enough to upload everything upfront they wouldn't be whining about the CO not responding fast  and yes work experience and family members add to the wait, but yesterday someone got his direct grant within 20 days and with 15 points in experience with family members on his visa.


True that .....I got mine within 11 days.i uploaded everyday document under the sun through GSM Adelaide . People need to know COs are not your whatsapp group mate where chat back n fort. They are not sittin waiting for you to upload your documents.


----------



## anoop_vn

namsfiz said:


> Hi Anoop, you mean CO was already assigned and checked my all relevant documents on back end, but I didn't get any verification call..
> 
> So I assume the process is on going?



We were also getting a bit frustrated as nothing seemed to move, but were a bit surprised with the call. 

So I am sure your application is being processed, you can check with your employer if they have received any mail verifying your employment. 

Don't worry


----------



## sipoflifein

*Request to people who got grants after background verification.*

hi All,

Am posting this to request all recently granted people to give there time lines as to when they got grant after there employment verification.

Am getting frustrated a bit, cant spend time.
Now a days am hating weekends just because DIBP will be closed and cant expect any responses.

Please request the guys who recieved grants to give there time lines.

Thanks


----------



## namsfiz

anoop_vn said:


> We were also getting a bit frustrated as nothing seemed to move, but were a bit surprised with the call.
> 
> So I am sure your application is being processed, you can check with your employer if they have received any mail verifying your employment.
> 
> Don't worry



I checked with my previous employers, they didn't get any verification calls..


----------



## anoop_vn

namsfiz said:


> I checked with my previous employers, they didn't get any verification calls..


They only verify with you last employer.


----------



## namsfiz

anoop_vn said:


> They only verify with you last employer.



My last employer also didn't any call or email verification.. should I need to call DIBP for status update?


----------



## KeeDa

anoop_vn said:


> They only verify with you last employer.


Not really. They are known to verify with previous employers as well: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9031594-post13301.html

Member MontyC's signature (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8184538-post7715.html) reads:
_Prev employer verification : 27th May 2015
Current employer verification: 19th Aug 2015_

Something similar with Ravi1 too: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8834746-post11521.html


----------



## anoop_vn

namsfiz said:


> My last employer also didn't any call or email verification.. should I need to call DIBP for status update?


sorry, I meant the current employer. 
I think you should wait till 8th March, which will be 90 days and contact. Would suggest call.


----------



## anoop_vn

KeeDa said:


> Not really. They are known to verify with previous employers as well: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9031594-post13301.html
> 
> Member MontyC's signature (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8184538-post7715.html) reads:
> _Prev employer verification : 27th May 2015
> Current employer verification: 19th Aug 2015_
> 
> Something similar with Ravi1 too: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8834746-post11521.html


well didn't know that, my consultant said 99% only current employer  
so i guess 1% is CO discretion 

Now a days I believe interview is more common. We had one today.


----------



## jumboboss

sipoflifein said:


> hi All,
> 
> Am posting this to request all recently granted people to give there time lines as to when they got grant after there employment verification.
> 
> Am getting frustrated a bit, cant spend time.
> Now a days am hating weekends just because DIBP will be closed and cant expect any responses.
> 
> Please request the guys who recieved grants to give there time lines.
> 
> Thanks


We can not predict anything because every thing is vary here case to case.


----------



## JAN84

sameerberlas said:


> majician!!!!!! Come online!!!!
> 
> Come online now Broooooo!!!!!


Dear Sameerberlas,

Congrats dear. Wish you all the best and do pray for us as well.


----------



## Ktoda

sameerberlas said:


> LADIES & GENTLEMEN!
> 
> CHECK MY SIGNATURE PLEASE.
> 
> eace:


Congratulations and all the best for your next steps


----------



## Ktoda

sandipgp said:


> Guys no next month... it is here and it is real nothing fake..
> 
> With all the good wishes from you friends, Me , my wife and Son has been granted PR. IED is 14th Dec. I can't thank enough to all of you for supporting me in this journey. All the best.


Yeheh.... YAH  Wish there could be DOUBLE / TRIPLE *like *button for your post ...  

Wah..Sandip... My friend... Finally you got the grant.. and WHATTT A RELIEF SIGN for you.. Happy for you.. All the best

Yasmeena, Gaus, Vaibhav... what about you guys.. Wish you all the best. Waiting to click DOUBLE / TRIPLE *like *button for your Grant messages as well..


----------



## JAN84

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Dear All
> 
> On this morning, on my Birthday, I have received the Grant for me and my family :cheer2:
> 
> The detailed timeline can be seen in my signature. I would like to thank eveyone of you who helped me.


Congratulations dear. and Happy birthday.


----------



## Ktoda

naveedahmed1983 said:


> Dear All
> 
> On this morning, on my Birthday, I have received the Grant for me and my family :cheer2:
> 
> The detailed timeline can be seen in my signature. I would like to thank eveyone of you who helped me.


Congratulations and all the best for your next steps.

I must say *PARTY HARD* with your family and friends for this double golden moments which will occur in life rarely

Last but not least, Wish you Memorable Happy Birthday.


----------



## sipoflifein

jumboboss said:


> We can not predict anything because every thing is vary here case to case.


Hey thanks, yes agreed.
Just to update one of my friend who had employment verification same as yours on 15th Jan recieved his grant 24 Feb, though his CO contact was in November.


----------



## vikaschandra

This morning while I was Fishing and I kept waiting waiting waiting I felt that the Pr process and Fishing to be similar put the bait and wait wait wait wait for the reward to come but the wait was worth when I caught a big fish similarly the Grant will be worth the wait


----------



## avinash_nair

vikaschandra said:


> This morning while I was Fishing and I kept waiting waiting waiting I felt that the Pr process and Fishing to be similar put the bait and wait wait wait wait for the reward to come but the wait was worth when I caught a big fish similarly the Grant will be worth the wait


Good one!! 
Hope you get your grant very soon.


----------



## vikaschandra

avinash_nair said:


> Good one!!
> Hope you get your grant very soon.


Looking forward for it Avinash


----------



## JAN84

sameerberlas said:


> Hey Majician & all of you Guys!!
> 
> Even I am still here :wink:
> 
> Am not leaving anytime soon.
> 
> Will follow this thread untill all of u ppl I hv known get their grants!


Really appreciated


----------



## JAN84

sandipgp said:


> Guys no next month... it is here and it is real nothing fake..
> 
> With all the good wishes from you friends, Me , my wife and Son has been granted PR. IED is 14th Dec. I can't thank enough to all of you for supporting me in this journey. All the best.


Congrats Sandip.. All the best


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Hi ktoda I am still stucked here with no grant , I had verification call this week 
I don't really know when will be my turn


----------



## Obik

gaus said:


> Thanks Bro. Touched 4 months and now extremely exhausted because of the wait.. hope your wishes come true soon.
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Hi Dear, Have you call them, me timeline is also same like you? For me, they told me integrity checks are in progress when I called them last week. What does integrity check mean?


----------



## sameerb

JAN84 said:


> Dear Sameerberlas,
> 
> Congrats dear. Wish you all the best and do pray for us as well.


Thank you and Yes I am already praying for all of you ... 



Ktoda said:


> Congratulations and all the best for your next steps


Thank you


----------



## evydmb

Hi guys, I haven't been posting much on this thread but have been following it closely. Seeing how the vast majority of the people on this thread are Indian/Pakistani/Bengali applicants, does anybody know if applicants from European/US countries have similar waiting times?


----------



## smashinarun

Hey Guys Sorry i Couldnt reply was so busy..

and yes finally i got a *Grant* on 24th of February 2016 as I didnt expected that it will be coming soon but finally i got it. Thanks to everyone for your support. I wish everyone get there grant Soon...... 
cheers.


----------



## sameerb

smashinarun said:


> Hey Guys Sorry i Couldnt reply was so busy..
> 
> and yes finally i got a *Grant* on 24th of February 2016 as I didnt expected that it will be coming soon but finally i got it. Thanks to everyone for your support. I wish everyone get there grant Soon......
> cheers.


Congratlations!!! 

Brother in your signature what does this mean

23/12/2015- Bridging A granted???


----------



## realwizard

evydmb said:


> Hi guys, I haven't been posting much on this thread but have been following it closely. Seeing how the vast majority of the people on this thread are Indian/Pakistani/Bengali applicants, does anybody know if applicants from European/US countries have similar waiting times?


DIBP doesn't provide different processing time estimates for 189 visas based on country of nationality, although it does so for 457 visas. So I would expect the actual processing times to be largely similar and vary based on individual circumstances, CO workload, and processing process bottlenecks rather than country of nationality.


----------



## vikaschandra

smashinarun said:


> Hey Guys Sorry i Couldnt reply was so busy..
> 
> and yes finally i got a *Grant* on 24th of February 2016 as I didnt expected that it will be coming soon but finally i got it. Thanks to everyone for your support. I wish everyone get there grant Soon......
> cheers.


Congratulations Arun. Best wishes for your future


----------



## sameerb

Guys!

Does anyone knows what to do or which form to fill if one's marital status changes between Being Granted VISA and traveling to Australia for the 1st time?


----------



## Kirkoven

realwizard said:


> DIBP doesn't provide different processing time estimates for 189 visas based on country of nationality, although it does so for 457 visas. So I would expect the actual processing times to be largely similar and vary based on individual circumstances, CO workload, and processing process bottlenecks rather than country of nationality.


realwizard, in real life, applicants from Lebanon and Syria do have "unofficial" much longer waiting times than other countries. 

I am in touch, through this forum, with 12 other applicants from Lebanon and Syria. Some of these applicants are waiting since June and July. None of us has got grant till date.

As per this forum, five Lebanese and Syrians got their grant in 2015. Their average waiting time is 265 days i.e. almost 9 months!


----------



## Majician

Kirkoven said:


> realwizard, in real life, applicants from Lebanon and Syria do have "unofficial" much longer waiting times than other countries.
> 
> I am in touch, through this forum, with 12 other applicants from Lebanon and Syria. Some of these applicants are waiting since June and July. None of us has got grant till date.
> 
> As per this forum, five Lebanese and Syrians got their grant in 2015. Their average waiting time is 265 days i.e. almost 9 months!


Great observation I must say !!

Can you shed some light on Pakistani Applicants, are they usual with the stream or a little bit different !


----------



## Kirkoven

Majician said:


> Great observation I must say !!
> 
> Can you shed some light on Pakistani Applicants, are they usual with the stream or a little bit different !


Hi Majician,

As per the data in immitracker, there were 83 grants for Pakistani immigrants in 2015. The average waiting time for them is 149 days which is, also , high.

But, of course, it is still much better than us :gossip:


----------



## Kirkoven

Kirkoven said:


> realwizard, in real life, applicants from Lebanon and Syria do have "unofficial" much longer waiting times than other countries.
> 
> I am in touch, through this forum, with 12 other applicants from Lebanon and Syria. Some of these applicants are waiting since June and July. None of us has got grant till date.
> 
> As per this forum, five Lebanese and Syrians got their grant in 2015. Their average waiting time is 265 days i.e. almost 9 months!



Actually, i ommitted before few cases who applied in 2013 and only got their grant in 2015. If these were added, the average becomes 312 days!!!


----------



## Majician

Kirkoven said:


> Actually, i ommitted before few cases who applied in 2013 and only got their grant in 2015. If these were added, the average becomes 312 days!!!


Great !!! So atleast we know the situation now, as you can see my timeline, I am waiting for CO to respond/grant since 14th December, since no news is good news, I hope everything goes well and smooth for all of us insha Allah !


----------



## aussieby2016

sameerberlas said:


> Congratlations!!!
> 
> Brother in your signature what does this mean
> 
> 23/12/2015- Bridging A granted???


For those onshore and applying for 189 visa, as soon as they apply DIBP grants them a bridging visa which allows them to stay in Australia till their 189 visa is not granted even if their existing visa expires......


----------



## indergreat

smashinarun said:


> Hey Guys Sorry i Couldnt reply was so busy..
> 
> and yes finally i got a Grant on 24th of February 2016 as I didnt expected that it will be coming soon but finally i got it. Thanks to everyone for your support. I wish everyone get there grant Soon......
> cheers.


Congratulations buddy ... all the best for future ....


----------



## realwizard

sameerberlas said:


> Guys!
> 
> Does anyone knows what to do or which form to fill if one's marital status changes between Being Granted VISA and traveling to Australia for the 1st time?


You should inform the department via form 1022.

"
*Changes to your circumstances*
You are required to tell us about any changes to your circumstances that may affect any answer to a question in your application form including your name, passport, contact details, address or family members as soon as possible. *This obligation continues until a decision is made on your visa application, or, if you are currently outside Australia, until you have arrived in Australia and passed immigration clearance.* You are required to do this in writing and can use Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances (Section 104 of the Migration Act 1958), which is available at www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/1022.pdf. Failure to notify the department of your new circumstances can have serious consequences and even if the visa you have applied for is granted, it may later be cancelled.
"


----------



## realwizard

Kirkoven said:


> realwizard, in real life, applicants from Lebanon and Syria do have "unofficial" much longer waiting times than other countries.
> 
> I am in touch, through this forum, with 12 other applicants from Lebanon and Syria. Some of these applicants are waiting since June and July. None of us has got grant till date.
> 
> As per this forum, five Lebanese and Syrians got their grant in 2015. Their average waiting time is 265 days i.e. almost 9 months!


Good observation. I'm curios whether this has to do with nationality per se or with history of living in a particular country. My guess is that anyone spending extended periods of time in Afghanistan or other "countries of interest" will be subject to enhanced immigration screening, so perhaps nationality is only an indirect factor.

I feel for you, though. The wait is already uncomfortable as is.


----------



## sameerb

realwizard said:


> Good observation. I'm curios whether this has to do with nationality per se or with history of living in a particular country. My guess is that anyone spending extended periods of time in Afghanistan or other "countries of interest" will be subject to enhanced immigration screening, so perhaps nationality is only an indirect factor.
> 
> I feel for you, though. The wait is already uncomfortable as is.


Thanks for answering brother. But do you also know if I mention that I am married between this time (But wife is not traveling with me at the moment) DO I still have to submit any documentation for my wife like medicals, PCC, marriage evidence etc?


----------



## realwizard

sameerberlas said:


> Thanks for answering brother. But do you also know if I mention that I am married between this time (But wife is not traveling with me at the moment) DO I still have to submit any documentation for my wife like medicals, PCC, marriage evidence etc?


My guess is that if you are not including her in your application, her PCC and medicals shouldn't be required. The CO will let you know if they require anything, so at this point submitting form 1022 should be enough to fulfill your obligations.


----------



## sameerb

realwizard said:


> My guess is that if you are not including her in your application, her PCC and medicals shouldn't be required. The CO will let you know if they require anything, so at this point submitting form 1022 should be enough to fulfill your obligations.


Alright. Thanks


----------



## gaus

smashinarun said:


> Hey Guys Sorry i Couldnt reply was so busy..
> 
> and yes finally i got a *Grant* on 24th of February 2016 as I didnt expected that it will be coming soon but finally i got it. Thanks to everyone for your support. I wish everyone get there grant Soon......
> cheers.


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Kirkoven

realwizard said:


> Good observation. I'm curios whether this has to do with nationality per se or with history of living in a particular country. My guess is that anyone spending extended periods of time in Afghanistan or other "countries of interest" will be subject to enhanced immigration screening, so perhaps nationality is only an indirect factor.
> 
> I feel for you, though. The wait is already uncomfortable as is.


realwizard, it is definitely related to nationality as You cannot have all applicants, from one country, sharing similar "controversial" history. I, for once, has never traveled to Afghanistan, Iraq, Libya... or any of those "countries of interest".

For Syrians, it is now taking too much time because of the war in that country and, thus, external checks must be taking much more time as there is no working Syrian authority to contact to verify applicants claims.
In addition to that, many are now using forged Syrian passports and other official documents.

For Lebanese, we had our own civil war that started thirty years ago and continued for fifteen years. During this time, many Lebanese refugees were taken in Australia. The problem is that many of these refugees did not get integrated in the Australian society, did not contribute much to the Australian economy and some have even turned to crime and gangs. So now, Australian Authorities have become too much wary of Lebanese and are doing extensive security checks for each and every applicant before grant.

it is bad for us and increasing the wait extensively. But honestly, I don't blame them.


----------



## JAN84

smashinarun said:


> Hey Guys Sorry i Couldnt reply was so busy..
> 
> and yes finally i got a *Grant* on 24th of February 2016 as I didnt expected that it will be coming soon but finally i got it. Thanks to everyone for your support. I wish everyone get there grant Soon......
> cheers.


Congratulation dear. Wish you all the best.


----------



## mustafa makram

Kirkoven said:


> realwizard, it is definitely related to nationality as You cannot have all applicants, from one country, sharing similar "controversial" history. I, for once, has never traveled to Afghanistan, Iraq, Libya... or any of those "countries of interest".
> 
> For Syrians, it is now taking too much time because of the war in that country and, thus, external checks must be taking much more time as there is no working Syrian authority to contact to verify applicants claims.
> In addition to that, many are now using forged Syrian passports and other official documents.
> 
> For Lebanese, we had our own civil war that started thirty years ago and continued for fifteen years. During this time, many Lebanese refugees were taken in Australia. The problem is that many of these refugees did not get integrated in the Australian society, did not contribute much to the Australian economy and some have even turned to crime and gangs. So now, Australian Authorities have become too much wary of Lebanese and are doing extensive security checks for each and every applicant before grant.
> 
> it is bad for us and increasing the wait extensively. But honestly, I don't blame them.


well, though it is not fair at all, yet it is totally true.

i guess my case will have a great waiting time, despite being Iraqi which will be an interesting case for CO once allocated (although i have been living in Dubai for 10 years now). in addition to that, i have been refused a higher education visa Dec last year to Australia in which i think this would have a bad impact on my case ( i pray not).


----------



## oz_rockz

Hi. I'm wondering if my recent travel to Muscat for 21 days during my visa process and upcoming travel in March to Muscat again will constitute "Change in Circumstance" and I would need to inform DIBP?
I've received the grant recently but what happens if I do not inform of my future travels until I land in Australia?


----------



## andreyx108b

oz_rockz said:


> Hi. I'm wondering if my recent travel to Muscat for 21 days during my visa process and upcoming travel in March to Muscat again will constitute "Change in Circumstance" and I would need to inform DIBP? I've received the grant recently but what happens if I do not inform of my future travels until I land in Australia?


No need to inform after grant, as far as i am aware.


----------



## qasimkhan123

Dear Fellows,

I have a query on the behalf of my friend who applied for 189 visa and got Natural Justice letter as DIBP tried calling his employer number many times but it went on IVR and no one responded. He is working in KSA. Can you confirm what should he do to support his current experience ? Should he attach new experience letters with mobile numbers of employers?


----------



## andreyx108b

qasimkhan123 said:


> Dear Fellows, I have a query on the behalf of my friend who applied for 189 visa and got Natural Justice letter as DIBP tried calling his employer number many times but it went on IVR and no one responded. He is working in KSA. Can you confirm what should he do to support his current experience ? Should he attach new experience letters with mobile numbers of employers?


He can do that, he needs to submit as much evidence as possible and make sure that someone, preferably the one who signed the document or from the HR answer the call.

Why they did not answer un the first place?


----------



## qasimkhan123

andreyx108b said:


> He can do that, he needs to submit as much evidence as possible and make sure that someone, preferably the one who signed the document or from the HR answer the call.
> 
> Why they did not answer un the first place?




hi andrey, thanks for fast reply. It was landline number and needed to be dialed with extension. Unfortunately, on letter no extension number was mentioned and neither operator answered the called


----------



## andreyx108b

qasimkhan123 said:


> hi andrey, thanks for fast reply. It was landline number and needed to be dialed with extension. Unfortunately, on letter no extension number was mentioned and neither operator answered the called


So the obvious step is to submit 1) cover letter and explain the above 2) provide updated reference letter with all the required details including extension.


----------



## qasimkhan123

andreyx108b said:


> So the obvious step is to submit 1) cover letter and explain the above 2) provide updated reference letter with all the required details including extension.


Thanks for your quick reply and response


----------



## Majician

qasimkhan123 said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I have a query on the behalf of my friend who applied for 189 visa and got Natural Justice letter as DIBP tried calling his employer number many times but it went on IVR and no one responded. He is working in KSA. Can you confirm what should he do to support his current experience ? Should he attach new experience letters with mobile numbers of employers?


What is natural justice??


----------



## vikaschandra

Majician said:


> What is natural justice??


When DIBP are doing employment verification or any other verification and are do not receive proper response from the other side (here is the case when the applicants employer did not answer the call) this leads to adverse information received. 
Upon receiving the letter of natural justice the applicant has 28 days to provide evidence to the CO to take an action on the case failing to do so their is possibility that the visa may be refused.


----------



## Ahmedkwt

Dear Members, What could be the fast response from Case Office after submission of Form80. I know the delayed response . When normally they do the job verification. Any trends ?


----------



## KeeDa

Ahmedkwt said:


> Dear Members, What could be the fast response from Case Office after submission of Form80. I know the delayed response . When normally they do the job verification. Any trends ?


Fastest we've seen was 14 hours and slowest was 59 days. There is no trend. I guess it is all a matter of luck.


----------



## Ahmedkwt

KeeDa said:


> Fastest we've seen was 14 hours and slowest was 59 days. There is no trend. I guess it is all a matter of luck.


Thank you for the info. 14 Hours was very fast right isn't it .


----------



## vikaschandra

Ahmedkwt said:


> Dear Members, What could be the fast response from Case Office after submission of Form80. I know the delayed response . When normally they do the job verification. Any trends ?


Ahmed employment verification is subjective to CO's decision does not happen in every case. 

when you upload the form 80 after the CO has requested it the CO might come back to your case before the 28 days timeline, on the contrary it might take more than 28 days for the CO to review your file again. Cannot give you a definite timeline/trend on that.


----------



## Ahmedkwt

I had seen a flowchart for Visa application somewhere on this forum. Please post the link if you have.


----------



## AUSK

Majician said:


> Great !!! So atleast we know the situation now, as you can see my timeline, I am waiting for CO to respond/grant since 14th December, since no news is good news, I hope everything goes well and smooth for all of us insha Allah !


My grant came in 77 days and i know few other Pakistanis they got in less then 45 days. 

it all depends on quality of your documentation.


----------



## ramapithecus

I imported my application after getting my application import credentials via calling the DIBP. Agent doesn't know about this. I found that my request for more info came on Feb 8th, and I have provided all the info to the agent on 15th Feb. But still I don't see any any documents attached on clicking the 'Attach Documents' button. It shows that "0 documents have been received ... " 
If the agent has already uploaded my requested documents, I must be able to see that, right? I don't know what is happening.


----------



## Majician

AUSK said:


> My grant came in 77 days and i know few other Pakistanis they got in less then 45 days.
> 
> it all depends on quality of your documentation.


Can you plz share your timeline


----------



## andreyx108b

ramapithecus said:


> I imported my application after getting my application import credentials via calling the DIBP. Agent doesn't know about this. I found that my request for more info came on Feb 8th, and I have provided all the info to the agent on 15th Feb. But still I don't see any any documents attached on clicking the 'Attach Documents' button. It shows that "0 documents have been received ... " If the agent has already uploaded my requested documents, I must be able to see that, right? I don't know what is happening.



Call the agents and ask directly. Ask to show print screen confirming submission of the documents.


----------



## AUSK

Majician said:


> Can you plz share your timeline



12-Sep-15: IELTS 
20-NOV-15:ACS
20-NOV-15: EOI Submitted
23-NOV:15: Invitation and payment
23-NOV-2 DEC: Docs Upload
6-DEC-15: CO Contact For Medical ,Form80,PCC
8-DEC-15: Request Completed
12-FEB-15: Grant


----------



## Majician

AUSK said:


> 12-Sep-15: IELTS
> 20-NOV-15:ACS
> 20-NOV-15: EOI Submitted
> 23-NOV:15: Invitation and payment
> 23-NOV-2 DEC: Docs Upload
> 6-DEC-15: CO Contact For Medical ,Form80,PCC
> 8-DEC-15: Request Completed
> 12-FEB-15: Grant


Thanks, was it Adelaide or Brisbane, look at my timeline, CO never came back since then


----------



## AUSK

Majician said:


> Thanks, was it Adelaide or Brisbane, look at my timeline, CO never came back since then


Adelaide , i felt the same for 77 days but patience is key


----------



## Majician

AUSK said:


> Adelaide , i felt the same for 77 days but patience is key


I knew it was Adelaide !! I don't know what is wrong with Brisbane cases, they are taking long for this particular period of time, however they are issuing lots of direct grants these days !!


----------



## Rachna188

Hi,

Has anybody here used the axis bank multi currency forex card to pay the visa fees?


----------



## sridhar0624

Hi guys,

I'm a close observer of this forum. I have a doubt about employment verification. I'm not claiming any points for my employment. But i have mentioned my current employment details in the application and provide last 6mnths payslips, reference letter from my MD for supporting my employment. Should I expect any employment verification in my case.Many say if no points are claimed no verification takes place. Experts pls clarify about this.


----------



## Kirkoven

mustafa makram said:


> well, though it is not fair at all, yet it is totally true.
> 
> i guess my case will have a great waiting time, despite being Iraqi which will be an interesting case for CO once allocated (although i have been living in Dubai for 10 years now). in addition to that, i have been refused a higher education visa Dec last year to Australia in which i think this would have a bad impact on my case ( i pray not).


Hopefully, it will be better than us.

In any case, it cannot be worse


----------



## vikaschandra

sridhar0624 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a close observer of this forum. I have a doubt about employment verification. I'm not claiming any points for my employment. But i have mentioned my current employment details in the application and provide last 6mnths payslips, reference letter from my MD for supporting my employment. Should I expect any employment verification in my case.Many say if no points are claimed no verification takes place. Experts pls clarify about this.


If your are not claiming points for work experience their will not be any verification. The documents that you have uploaded will only serve as additional supportive documents to your case. Relax you will get you grant soon


----------



## KeeDa

Rachna188 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anybody here used the axis bank multi currency forex card to pay the visa fees?


Search this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html


sridhar0624 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a close observer of this forum. I have a doubt about employment verification. I'm not claiming any points for my employment. But i have mentioned my current employment details in the application and provide last 6mnths payslips, reference letter from my MD for supporting my employment. Should I expect any employment verification in my case.Many say if no points are claimed no verification takes place. Experts pls clarify about this.


Never have heard them verifying employment when points were not claimed.


----------



## sridhar0624

vikaschandra said:


> If your are not claiming points for work experience their will not be any verification. The documents that you have uploaded will only serve as additional supportive documents to your case. Relax you will get you grant soon


thank u Vikas for a quick response.


----------



## sridhar0624

KeeDa said:


> Search this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html
> 
> Never have heard them verifying employment when points were not claimed.


thanks KeeDa for the response.


----------



## sridhar0624

vikaschandra said:


> If your are not claiming points for work experience their will not be any verification. The documents that you have uploaded will only serve as additional supportive documents to your case. Relax you will get you grant soon


Bro i also have another question. When i filled my application i haven't come across the
question previously stayed in Australia. But when I downloaded the filled application I saw that question and it left un answered. Do i need to update it to the CO. Coz CO didnt asked me about this, any ways In Form-80 i have answered the question. So do I need to take any action in this. U response is much appreciated


----------



## andreyx108b

sridhar0624 said:


> Hi guys, I'm a close observer of this forum. I have a doubt about employment verification. I'm not claiming any points for my employment. But i have mentioned my current employment details in the application and provide last 6mnths payslips, reference letter from my MD for supporting my employment. Should I expect any employment verification in my case.Many say if no points are claimed no verification takes place. Experts pls clarify about this.



No.


----------



## sridhar0624

andreyx108b said:


> No.


Thank you andrey. i also have another question. When i filled my application i haven't come across the question previously stayed in Australia. But when I downloaded the filled application I saw that question and it left un answered. Do i need to update it to the CO. Coz CO didnt asked me about this, any ways In Form-80 i have answered the question. So do I need to take any action in this. U response is much appreciated


----------



## charlie31

ramapithecus said:


> I imported my application after getting my application import credentials via calling the DIBP. Agent doesn't know about this. I found that my request for more info came on Feb 8th, and I have provided all the info to the agent on 15th Feb. But still I don't see any any documents attached on clicking the 'Attach Documents' button. It shows that "0 documents have been received ... "
> If the agent has already uploaded my requested documents, I must be able to see that, right? I don't know what is happening.


You will not be able to see till the CO is alloted. Don't worry.


----------



## andreyx108b

sridhar0624 said:


> Thank you andrey. i also have another question. When i filled my application i haven't come across the question previously stayed in Australia. But when I downloaded the filled application I saw that question and it left un answered. Do i need to update it to the CO. Coz CO didnt asked me about this, any ways In Form-80 i have answered the question. So do I need to take any action in this. U response is much appreciated


To be honest, i would not worry too much as you mentioned it in the form 80 , but to be on a safe side and it would not hurt to notify your CO of incorrect answers - you can do it via ImmiAccount "update us".


----------



## bharathi039

ramapithecus said:


> I imported my application after getting my application import credentials via calling the DIBP. Agent doesn't know about this. I found that my request for more info came on Feb 8th, and I have provided all the info to the agent on 15th Feb. But still I don't see any any documents attached on clicking the 'Attach Documents' button. It shows that "0 documents have been received ... "
> If the agent has already uploaded my requested documents, I must be able to see that, right? I don't know what is happening.





charlie31 said:


> You will not be able to see till the CO is alloted. Don't worry.


Not true.. 'Doc request' comes only after CO is assigned. So, ramapithecus has already been assigned to CO. But, not sure why he is not able to see the docs after import.. 

Please check your 'application mailbox'(link in left side in Immiaccount appl) to see what did CO request and get more insight on communication with CO.


----------



## gaus

sridhar0624 said:


> Thank you andrey. i also have another question. When i filled my application i haven't come across the question previously stayed in Australia. But when I downloaded the filled application I saw that question and it left un answered. Do i need to update it to the CO. Coz CO didnt asked me about this, any ways In Form-80 i have answered the question. So do I need to take any action in this. U response is much appreciated


Previous Stay? I guess you are talking about the question which asks about previous travel to Australia and Visa.. a lot of us have faced this issue including me. The question doesn't show up while filling the online version but shows up later in the downloaded pdf... 

You can use the update us link and inform DIBP about the correction, the update us link will automatically generate form 1023 which you can also email to co.

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## rahulnair

The last week had been good in terms of grants... Here's to a better week ahead


----------



## Rachna188

Hi guys,
I have just created the Immiaccount and I am in the process of submitting my application for health declarations. In step 4, there was a questions on Whether the applicat has previously traveled to Australia and if yes : Enter the 13 digit visa grant number of the applicant's most recent permanent visa

I travelled to Australia in December last year on a tourist visa.
The infromation section for this questions lists the following information :

Enter the 13 digit visa grant number of the applicant's most recent permanent visa


So that means I needn't provide my tourist visa Grant number, right?


Also anybody here who's had two different spellings of their names in different documents?


----------



## sameerb

All the best ppl . . . !!!


----------



## andreyx108b

Good luck to those who are waiting!


----------



## Majician

Lets see who gets lucky this week !!!


----------



## yasmeenaaa

I hope we will be lucky this week
Good luck guys


----------



## karunpte

*ACS Applied*:27-April-2015(Software Engineer - 261313)
*ACS Approved*:29-April-2015
*PTE-Academic Test*:23-Jan-2016
*PTE-Result*:25-Jan-2016 (L-66 S-75 W-80 R-66) Overall 72 score
*EOI Applied*:12-Feb-2016 (For both 189 and 190)
*Waiting for the invitation*


----------



## firsttimer

Let's hope it rains this week too


----------



## rohitjaggi

Any grants yet ??


----------



## Tushar_2015

Aussicanada said:


> Congratulations Tushar ��





oz_rockz said:


> Congrats Tushar!





gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! All the best for the future!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles





vybhavkmadadi said:


> Congratulations and all the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





NONPRI said:


> Congratulations Tushar :third:





vinaydavid said:


> Congratulations Tushar!! :clap2:





rahulnair said:


> Congratulations and all the best!





JAN84 said:


> Congrats . Wish you all the best.





indergreat said:


> Many Congratulations guys .... best of luck for future ....


Thank You all for the wishes and the support thought the process. I specially thanks KeeDa for his extended support. 

I have updated my signature with some additional information. I thinks it would help many individuals to track the time line and further information.

EOI Submitted: 15/04/2015
Age- 30
English - 0
Education - 15
Experience - 15 (6 Years full time + 2 years part time job)
Total Points - 60
Invitation: 07/09/2015
Visa Lodged: 18/9/2015
Upfront Doc Uploaded: 29/09/2015
CO Allocated: 29/10/2015
Uploaded requested docs:29/10/2015
CO requested more additional docs:04/11/2015
Uploaded more additional docs:05/11/2015
Email received for -visa application is under routine checks : 04/01/2016
Employment Verification Email to the employer : 25/01/2016
Visa Grant:24/02/2016
Team: GSM Adelaide


----------



## giridharanb

Form 80 was the only doc I was not asked for and hence had not uploaded earlier. I voluntarily uploaded that too, over this weekend.

So, there is nothing more that I can pre-empt at this stage.

Waiting with bated breath now. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## giridharanb

rohitjaggi said:


> Any grants yet ??


Going by my date-analysis of the 9 grants received on Friday by my colleagues, you should be getting some news latest by 7th of March. The last guy who got it had uploaded his docs on 22-Dec.


----------



## sandipgp

Ktoda said:


> Yeheh.... YAH  Wish there could be DOUBLE / TRIPLE *like *button for your post ...
> 
> Wah..Sandip... My friend... Finally you got the grant.. and WHATTT A RELIEF SIGN for you.. Happy for you.. All the best
> 
> Yasmeena, Gaus, Vaibhav... what about you guys.. Wish you all the best. Waiting to click DOUBLE / TRIPLE *like *button for your Grant messages as well..


Thanks a lot Ktoda not only for wishes but also helping me stay positive. Thanks a ton. 

Yes lets hope our waiting list buddies have great this week and get there grants.


----------



## sandipgp

JAN84 said:


> Congrats Sandip.. All the best


thanks Jan..


----------



## sachin_noida

Ok, So today I have completed 90days and now I am thinking should I call them or not ? I have applied through an agent and he has raised an enquiry with them on 18-02-16 but still havnt got any reply. Please advise me whether it is a good idea to call myself or not ?


----------



## ramapithecus

andreyx108b said:


> Call the agents and ask directly. Ask to show print screen confirming submission of the documents.


Agent told me on the phone that all the docs have been submitted until last Friday, but I only see "0 documents have been received by the department" and Application status is "Information Requested".

Is it true that I can see the docs after the department acknowledges the agent uploaded docs as received?


----------



## vikaschandra

ramapithecus said:


> Agent told me on the phone that all the docs have been submitted until last Friday, but I only see "0 documents have been received by the department" and Application status is "Information Requested".
> 
> Is it true that I can see the docs after the department acknowledges the agent uploaded docs as received?


If the documenta are already uploaded tou should be able to see them. Your agent is saying they uploaded all the documents and you received notification as information requested that should mean the CO has seen the file. 

What information has been requested by the CO?


----------



## himanshu181in

Had case officer contact on 22nd January 
Uploaded docs within 5 min of case officer contact

Still no grant
Called today, they said current wait is 6-8 weeks

Hoping for a grant soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sipoflifein

*Called DIBP Brisbane today*

Called them today, expecting they will take my details and check my status.
Unfortunately got standard answer if no response then its going under usual process.

Sick of waiting, don't know how to past the days now.


----------



## rohitjaggi

himanshu181in said:


> Had case officer contact on 22nd January
> Uploaded docs within 5 min of case officer contact
> 
> Still no grant
> Called today, they said current wait is 6-8 weeks
> 
> Hoping for a grant soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you need to call out a Pandit and do some pooja to get a quick grant.

I am tired of waiting as well.


----------



## Majician

himanshu181in said:


> Had case officer contact on 22nd January
> Uploaded docs within 5 min of case officer contact
> 
> Still no grant
> Called today, they said current wait is 6-8 weeks
> 
> Hoping for a grant soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately when I spoke to them last month, they said current period for the CO to come back to your file is 6-8 weeks after 28 days.

Though I strongly believe it is not correct, as I saw lots of grants in past few days when CO replied or they got grant on 32nd to 35th day.

Old applications are held while new ones are getting cleared.

Such a pain.


----------



## Evan82

Majician said:


> Unfortunately when I spoke to them last month, they said current period for the CO to come back to your file is 6-8 weeks after 28 days.
> 
> Though I strongly believe it is not correct, as I saw lots of grants in past few days when CO replied or they got grant on 32nd to 35th day.
> 
> Old applications are held while new ones are getting cleared.
> 
> Such a pain.


Agreed... 6-8 weeks after 28 days is just being superflous. Most of the grants came by recently came after 35-42 days after last CO contact...


----------



## yasmeenaaa

I guess today we will not see a lot of grants


----------



## Majician

Evan82 said:


> Agreed... 6-8 weeks after 28 days is just being superflous. Most of the grants came by recently came after 35-42 days after last CO contact...


But such is my case, never heard anything from them after the first contact !


----------



## Evan82

Majician said:


> But such is my case, never heard anything from them after the first contact !


Any employment verifications??? Clearly in the past week or so, COs have been clearing up a lot of the backlog...and your application is "too long" unless employment verification is going on...


----------



## indergreat

On *27th Feb 2015*, exactly *1 year and 2* days ago I started my *PR* process, on that date sent docs to *ACS* for assessment. Now a year has passed waiting, firstly *ACS*, then *PTE*, then *Invite* and now *Visa Grant*. Don't know when the inevitable wait and suffering is going to end. 

*Getting tired with passing of everyday, 
been in dark for a year and didn't see the light of day,
when will get to see the light at the end of the tunnel, 
fells like being stuck in a everlasting funnel, 
shoulders down, tired, beaten up, walking with a fake smile,
just congratulating people and having hopes for a while,
when? when? when? when the hell will it end?
the CO will compose the grant mail and click send..............................*


----------



## Majician

Evan82 said:


> Any employment verifications??? Clearly in the past week or so, COs have been clearing up a lot of the backlog...and your application is "too long" unless employment verification is going on...


I asked two of my previous employers and they confidently said NO, whereas current employer doesnt seem to had any verification but I did not ask them.

Though I plan to visit HR in coming days to know if there was any verification, still I dont think so


----------



## Shashi_1978

sipoflifein said:


> Called them today, expecting they will take my details and check my status.
> Unfortunately got standard answer if no response then its going under usual process.
> 
> Sick of waiting, don't know how to past the days now.


Any correlation of our JOBCODE (261312 in our case) to delays ?


----------



## Obik

Hi Guys, today I called them, there was a nice guy, he asked my passport detail and then do some verification checks. I asked him, that it's 3 month since I responded to CO with additional docs, can you tell me about my application plz. He told in detail, it looks that he is reading some comments made by someone on my application. What he say is that, we are very busy due to Christmas, and thats why there are delays.
When I asked him, is there anything I can do for your help, he says there is no flag or no delays coming on your application. I told him, that most of Visa 189 applicants have been decided who lodged applications after me. He replied that for visa 189 there is different team, its not just Adelaide or Brisbane team. They sit in different building.

Conclusion: All he said that your application is in normal processing, we don't require any-further information, and you will hear from us very soon.
Anyway I guessed that he was reluctant to tell something, because when he was reading the comments of my application, he stopped for a while as to omit something.

Thanks


----------



## sipoflifein

Possible, but people in forum say doesn't matter

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evan82

indergreat said:


> On *27th Feb 2015*, exactly *1 year and 2* days ago I started my *PR* process, on that date sent docs to *ACS* for assessment. Now a year has passed waiting, firstly *ACS*, then *PTE*, then *Invite* and now *Visa Grant*. Don't know when the inevitable wait and suffering is going to end.
> 
> *Getting tired with passing of everyday,
> been in dark for a year and didn't see the light of day,
> when will get to see the light at the end of the tunnel,
> fells like being stuck in a everlasting funnel,
> shoulders down, tired, beaten up, walking with a fake smile,
> just congratulating people and having hopes for a while,
> when? when? when? when the hell will it end?
> the CO will compose the grant mail and click send..............................*


Can't like ... Because it filled my heart with miserable sorrow on my sorry self...
Can't dislike (not like), great expression of emotion...


----------



## Evan82

Majician said:


> I asked two of my previous employers and they confidently said NO, whereas current employer doesnt seem to had any verification but I did not ask them.
> 
> Though I plan to visit HR in coming days to know if there was any verification, still I dont think so


Usually last employment matters... Is it going to come through Riyadh or high commission is Islamabad?... I've heard Riyadh is slow.


----------



## Majician

indergreat said:


> On *27th Feb 2015*, exactly *1 year and 2* days ago I started my *PR* process, on that date sent docs to *ACS* for assessment. Now a year has passed waiting, firstly *ACS*, then *PTE*, then *Invite* and now *Visa Grant*. Don't know when the inevitable wait and suffering is going to end.
> 
> *Getting tired with passing of everyday,
> been in dark for a year and didn't see the light of day,
> when will get to see the light at the end of the tunnel,
> fells like being stuck in a everlasting funnel,
> shoulders down, tired, beaten up, walking with a fake smile,
> just congratulating people and having hopes for a while,
> when? when? when? when the hell will it end?
> the CO will compose the grant mail and click send..............................*


Same here, I forgot how to sleep well


----------



## Majician

Evan82 said:


> Usually last employment matters... Is it going to come through Riyadh or high commission is Islamabad?... I've heard Riyadh is slow.


Riyadh, I never worked in Pakistan


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Magician and indergreat exactly same feeling like me


----------



## JAN84

Majician said:


> Same here, I forgot how to sleep well


Dear Majician,
Hope you'll get your grant in this weak InshaAllah. Really praying from my heart..


----------



## Majician

Obik said:


> Hi Guys, today I called them, there was a nice guy, he asked my passport detail and then do some verification checks. I asked him, that it's 3 month since I responded to CO with additional docs, can you tell me about my application plz. He told in detail, it looks that he is reading some comments made by someone on my application. What he say is that, we are very busy due to Christmas, and thats why there are delays.
> When I asked him, is there anything I can do for your help, he says there is no flag or no delays coming on your application. I told him, that most of Visa 189 applicants have been decided who lodged applications after me. He replied that for visa 189 there is different team, its not just Adelaide or Brisbane team. They sit in different building.
> 
> Conclusion: All he said that your application is in normal processing, we don't require any-further information, and you will hear from us very soon.
> Anyway I guessed that he was reluctant to tell something, because when he was reading the comments of my application, he stopped for a while as to omit something.
> 
> Thanks


Initially I was convinced, but I dont seem to buy this crap of Christmas and new year delay, hell lot of people lodged their visa before and just after and got their grants, also, I heard some people were clearly told that external checks are going on with their applications, never heard of it for myself when I called.

It is just a misery not to hear from them for so long when the process is smooth for rest of the world and you are among few waiting terribly for nothing


----------



## Majician

JAN84 said:


> Dear Majician,
> Hope you'll get your grant in this weak InshaAllah. Really praying from my heart..


Thanks, really appreciate your kind words, hope you get it soon too insha Allah


----------



## shabdullah

Hi Friends,

One of my previous companies is closed and no longer operating, however, I have substantial evidences including Appointment Letter, Employment Certificate, Statutory Declaration, Govt. Tax Records, Bank Statement and some others.

I have been advised that I should mention that this company is no longer in operation but I was wondering about where and how I should mention it? Should I write a separate note and browse as separate PDF or mention in my duties/responsibilities question in the visa application or some other way?

Thanking in anticipation to all who would guide, I am planning to lodge the application within this week.


----------



## samage

Hi All,

I have seen many people are frustrating who lodged their application 2-3 month before. I will ask them please patient.

Below is my time line,

A. Visa Lodged on 18-Sept
B. 1st CO contacted on 27-Oct 2015 for additional documents.
C. Skilled support DIBP contacted on 3rd november for clarfications other than CO.
D. 2nd CO (new lady) contacted with nutral justice letter (Job verification could not happened) on 22-Dec 2015.
E. I replied on 12 Janurary with explanation and additional documents.
F. So far no update.


----------



## Majician

samage said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have seen many people are frustrating who lodged their application 2-3 month before. I will ask them please patient.
> 
> Below is my time line,
> 
> A. Visa Lodged on 18-Sept
> B. 1st CO contacted on 27-Oct 2015 for additional documents.
> C. Skilled support DIBP contacted on 3rd november for clarfications other than CO.
> D. 2nd CO (new lady) contacted with nutral justice letter (Job verification could not happened) on 22-Dec 2015.
> E. I replied on 12 Janurary with explanation and additional documents.
> F. So far no update.


Can you tell me precisely why you received that letter and the contents of it if it is ok with you please


----------



## srikanth.peddi

Hi Guys,
I have received my Grant Today. Below is my timeline.
Software Engineer - 261313 
ACS Filed - 20-Aug-2015 
English - Proficient 
ACS +ve - 26-Aug-2015 
EOI auto updated(189) - 29 SEP 2015 - (65 Points) 
Invite : 23-Oct
Visa Lodged - 26 Oct
Medical Examination - 31 Oct
India PCC:8 NOV
CO Contact 1: 10 NOV 2015 (for Italy PCC)
Italy PCC Submitted : 6 DEC 2015 
CO Contact 2: 19 Jan 2015 (for Singapore PCC) 
Singapore PCC Submitted: 27 Jan 2016 
Grant: 29 FEB 2016

This forum had been a great Support for me as I have applied on my own.
All the Best for those who are awaiting for grant.


----------



## Jeevmis

HI Friends,

Need help !!

I lodged my 189 Visa application with all documents, PCC, and health Check on 1st Feb 2016. Till now I have not received any CO contact or anything. 

I am not able to understand why is it so..? My immi account shows the status as :
Important information
This application has been received by the department and will be assessed.

Please suggest what should I do ?


----------



## aussieby2016

Congrats.....



srikanth.peddi said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received my Grant Today. Below is my timeline.
> Software Engineer - 261313
> ACS Filed - 20-Aug-2015
> English - Proficient
> ACS +ve - 26-Aug-2015
> EOI auto updated(189) - 29 SEP 2015 - (65 Points)
> Invite : 23-Oct
> Visa Lodged - 26 Oct
> Medical Examination - 31 Oct
> India PCC:8 NOV
> CO Contact 1: 10 NOV 2015 (for Italy PCC)
> Italy PCC Submitted : 6 DEC 2015
> CO Contact 2: 19 Jan 2015 (for Singapore PCC)
> Singapore PCC Submitted: 27 Jan 2016
> Grant: 29 FEB 2016
> 
> This forum had been a great Support for me as I have applied on my own.
> All the Best for those who are awaiting for grant.


----------



## JAN84

Seems no grant today..


----------



## JAN84

srikanth.peddi said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received my Grant Today. Below is my timeline.
> Software Engineer - 261313
> ACS Filed - 20-Aug-2015
> English - Proficient
> ACS +ve - 26-Aug-2015
> EOI auto updated(189) - 29 SEP 2015 - (65 Points)
> Invite : 23-Oct
> Visa Lodged - 26 Oct
> Medical Examination - 31 Oct
> India PCC:8 NOV
> CO Contact 1: 10 NOV 2015 (for Italy PCC)
> Italy PCC Submitted : 6 DEC 2015
> CO Contact 2: 19 Jan 2015 (for Singapore PCC)
> Singapore PCC Submitted: 27 Jan 2016
> Grant: 29 FEB 2016
> 
> This forum had been a great Support for me as I have applied on my own.
> All the Best for those who are awaiting for grant.


Congrats dear.. All the best.


----------



## giridharanb

srikanth.peddi said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received my Grant Today. Below is my timeline.
> Software Engineer - 261313
> ACS Filed - 20-Aug-2015
> English - Proficient
> ACS +ve - 26-Aug-2015
> EOI auto updated(189) - 29 SEP 2015 - (65 Points)
> Invite : 23-Oct
> Visa Lodged - 26 Oct
> Medical Examination - 31 Oct
> India PCC:8 NOV
> CO Contact 1: 10 NOV 2015 (for Italy PCC)
> Italy PCC Submitted : 6 DEC 2015
> CO Contact 2: 19 Jan 2015 (for Singapore PCC)
> Singapore PCC Submitted: 27 Jan 2016
> Grant: 29 FEB 2016
> 
> This forum had been a great Support for me as I have applied on my own.
> All the Best for those who are awaiting for grant.


Congrats Mate.

My timelines are pretty much a mirror image of yours (+/- 3 days) for all milestones. I'm now officially depressed at my situation and elated at yours.


----------



## vikaschandra

srikanth.peddi said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received my Grant Today. Below is my timeline.
> Software Engineer - 261313
> ACS Filed - 20-Aug-2015
> English - Proficient
> ACS +ve - 26-Aug-2015
> EOI auto updated(189) - 29 SEP 2015 - (65 Points)
> Invite : 23-Oct
> Visa Lodged - 26 Oct
> Medical Examination - 31 Oct
> India PCC:8 NOV
> CO Contact 1: 10 NOV 2015 (for Italy PCC)
> Italy PCC Submitted : 6 DEC 2015
> CO Contact 2: 19 Jan 2015 (for Singapore PCC)
> Singapore PCC Submitted: 27 Jan 2016
> Grant: 29 FEB 2016
> 
> This forum had been a great Support for me as I have applied on my own.
> All the Best for those who are awaiting for grant.


Congratulations Srikanth. Finally we see the first grant of the week. Best wishes for your future


----------



## aussieby2016

Just do one thing sit back and relax.... there are ppl in this forum who are waiting for months...yet not panicking..... The golden mail shall come to everyone....but unnecessarily panicking wont make the process faster....so chill mate and wait for ur GOLDEN day....



Jeevmis said:


> HI Friends,
> 
> Need help !!
> 
> I lodged my 189 Visa application with all documents, PCC, and health Check on 1st Feb 2016. Till now I have not received any CO contact or anything.
> 
> I am not able to understand why is it so..? My immi account shows the status as :
> Important information
> This application has been received by the department and will be assessed.
> 
> Please suggest what should I do ?


----------



## giridharanb

In fact, am so depressed at my situation right now, that I went ahead and bought a car today, just to keep the thrill of life alive.


----------



## Amlan

giridharanb said:


> In fact, am so depressed at my situation right now, that I went ahead and bought a car today, just to keep the thrill of life alive.


Haahhahahaa...sorry but am too in the same boat as you. Bought a gaming tab on Saturday to keep my mind off things


----------



## VipanBali

Hi Friends,

I have submitted my all the documents for my 189 visa application in Nov, 15 after that during my wife's medical the hospital/CO asked us for sputum test (which takes around two months) and after two months of wait her medical was cleared and since 15th feb we have uploaded our medical document and till now nothing heard from CO. I have sent an e-mail query also on last thrusday but no reply. Could anyone please share your experience/ views that how much more time we have too wait for the grant letter??

Please HELP!!

Thanks.


----------



## deepgill

All my respected friends today a auzi lady and an Indian guy came at my workplace for enquiry from auzi embassy. They talked me,boss and my colleagues.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Hi guys, 
I have been requested a few docs by the CO; out of which some may take beyond 28 days, for which I have infact been given some allowance. Do I need to compile all the requested docs and then only click "request completed", or need to click it every time I upload any of the docs I have at hand. 
Or is it ok to just upload first the documents I have ready and notifying the CO by email; and only clicking the "request completed" once I have uploaded the last requested item.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Cheers


----------



## Fantastic

deepgill said:


> All my respected friends today a auzi lady and an Indian guy came at my workplace for enquiry from auzi embassy. They talked me,boss and my colleagues.


WOW! What company is your's which tempted Australian to verify your employment personally. Are you sure that is for emp verification did you chk with ur boss what did they ask?


----------



## KeeDa

deepgill said:


> All my respected friends today a auzi lady and an Indian guy came at my workplace for enquiry from auzi embassy. They talked me,boss and my colleagues.


Again? I thought you were done with this verification thing long back


----------



## manreetvirk

deepgill said:


> All my respected friends today a auzi lady and an Indian guy came at my workplace for enquiry from auzi embassy. They talked me,boss and my colleagues.


Could you share in details what they asked or PM me..


----------



## Fantastic

dhawalNpatel said:


> Hi guys,
> I have been requested a few docs by the CO; out of which some may take beyond 28 days, for which I have infact been given some allowance. Do I need to compile all the requested docs and then only click "request completed", or need to click it every time I upload any of the docs I have at hand.
> Or is it ok to just upload first the documents I have ready and notifying the CO by email; and only clicking the "request completed" once I have uploaded the last requested item.
> 
> Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Cheers


Do not click request complete. When you provide all required docs you can use that button to intimate DIBP.


----------



## deepgill

Fantastic said:


> WOW! What company is your's which tempted Australian to verify your employment personally. Are you sure that is for emp verification did you chk with ur boss what did they ask?


I am working as a cook in the Indian restaurant. Yes they came here for enquiry about me. I am still on my job. They enquired my joining date, pay,how many colleagues, took some pics, same question for me and Waiters


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Fantastic said:


> Do not click request complete. When you provide all required docs you can use that button to intimate DIBP.


Cheers Fantastic


----------



## aussieby2016

VipanBali said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my all the documents for my 189 visa application in Nov, 15 after that during my wife's medical the hospital/CO asked us for sputum test (which takes around two months) and after two months of wait her medical was cleared and since 15th feb we have uploaded our medical document and till now nothing heard from CO. I have sent an e-mail query also on last thrusday but no reply. Could anyone please share your experience/ views that how much more time we have too wait for the grant letter??
> 
> Please HELP!!
> 
> Thanks.


Hope u get it soon as I would back calculate my days.....


----------



## deepgill

KeeDa said:


> Again? I thought you were done with this verification thing long back


No keeda this is first time. In September i , boss got a call from delhi embassy.


----------



## Fantastic

deepgill said:


> I am working as a cook in the Indian restaurant. Yes they came here for enquiry about me. I am still on my job. They enquired my joining date, pay,how many colleagues, took some pics, same question for me and Waiters


Good! Wish u all the best! Empverification--> Grant


----------



## KeeDa

deepgill said:


> No keeda this is first time. In September i , boss got a call from delhi embassy.


Yes, I was referring to that event from September. I thought they were satisfied with those telephonic interviews back then.

Anyways, from your posts above, it seems all went well this time too and I hope that they are satisfied now. ray: you receive the grant soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## deepgill

Fantastic said:


> Good! Wish u all the best! Empverification--> Grant


Thanks for your blessings and best of luck you too.


----------



## nirav3009

rrc123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I faced similar situation yesterday,
> my BP was 140, after half an hour it went to 150, so doctor advised for one more test(creatinine), waiting for its result. Doctor said that if the creatinine test is ok, then no need to worry about high BP.
> little tense about high BP personally and impact on visa.
> 
> Regards.


Hi,
On second day 24 Feb-again it was 150 and doctor did ECG, it was normal so doctor said no need to worry about visa process.

Still website displaying medical verification under process. While my wife's showing verified. 

How much time normally it takes to get verified.


----------



## deepgill

KeeDa said:


> Yes, I was referring to that event. I thought they were satisfied with those telephonic interviews back then.
> 
> Anyways, from your posts above, it seems all went well this time too and I hope that they are now satisfied. ray: you receive the grant soon :fingerscrossed:


 Respected Keeda GOD knows everything and i have no fear because all your guys' blessings are with me. If they still not satisfied i am ready to face more enquiries, interviews, and their decision.
Once again thanks for your kind words and your support.
Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

deepgill said:


> Thanks for your blessings and best of luck you too.


Deep probably they just came in to get some treat for themselves from our Indian cuisine hope you treated them well. Your grant should be on your way as return.


----------



## Fantastic

nirav3009 said:


> Hi,
> On second day 24 Feb-again it was 150 and doctor did ECG, it was normal so doctor said no need to worry about visa process.
> 
> Still website displaying medical verification under process. While my wife's showing verified.
> 
> How much time normally it takes to get verified.


You need to actively follow up for reports update. Especially if u have done in Bangalore. Typically, it will reflect as No action required in medicals after 24-48 hrs if no issue in medicals.


----------



## indergreat

srikanth.peddi said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received my Grant Today. Below is my timeline.
> Software Engineer - 261313
> ACS Filed - 20-Aug-2015
> English - Proficient
> ACS +ve - 26-Aug-2015
> EOI auto updated(189) - 29 SEP 2015 - (65 Points)
> Invite : 23-Oct
> Visa Lodged - 26 Oct
> Medical Examination - 31 Oct
> India PCC:8 NOV
> CO Contact 1: 10 NOV 2015 (for Italy PCC)
> Italy PCC Submitted : 6 DEC 2015
> CO Contact 2: 19 Jan 2015 (for Singapore PCC)
> Singapore PCC Submitted: 27 Jan 2016
> Grant: 29 FEB 2016
> 
> This forum had been a great Support for me as I have applied on my own.
> All the Best for those who are awaiting for grant.


Congratz buddy .... such a long wait finally ended with good news ... best of luck for future ....


----------



## sameerb

srikanth.peddi said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received my Grant Today. Below is my timeline.
> Software Engineer - 261313
> ACS Filed - 20-Aug-2015
> English - Proficient
> ACS +ve - 26-Aug-2015
> EOI auto updated(189) - 29 SEP 2015 - (65 Points)
> Invite : 23-Oct
> Visa Lodged - 26 Oct
> Medical Examination - 31 Oct
> India PCC:8 NOV
> CO Contact 1: 10 NOV 2015 (for Italy PCC)
> Italy PCC Submitted : 6 DEC 2015
> CO Contact 2: 19 Jan 2015 (for Singapore PCC)
> Singapore PCC Submitted: 27 Jan 2016
> Grant: 29 FEB 2016
> 
> This forum had been a great Support for me as I have applied on my own.
> All the Best for those who are awaiting for grant.




CONGRATTSS :eyebrows:


----------



## piosalien

*Still WAITING*

Hi
My case:
EOI submitted on JUne 26 2015 with 60 points. Call recieved on 8th Jan 2016. Case officer assigned on 25th Jan. Documents asked for :form 80 , PCC and employment reference. 
Submitted docs on 27th.
Still waiting. No signs since then.
Case office name is Cynthia from GSM Adelaide. 
Could anyone advise why its taking so long, when my friends who submitted after me got the PR.? 
Any one know her email id?


----------



## 1400ashi

piosalien said:


> Hi
> My case:
> EOI submitted on JUne 26 2015 with 60 points. Call recieved on 8th Jan 2016. Case officer assigned on 25th Jan. Documents asked for :form 80 , PCC and employment reference.
> Submitted docs on 27th.
> Still waiting. No signs since then.
> Case office name is Cynthia from GSM Adelaide.
> Could anyone advise why its taking so long, when my friends who submitted after me got the PR.?
> Any one know her email id?


the CO assigned to our case is also Cynthia from GSM Adelaide, she contacted us on 29th jan 2016 for pcc and medicals, after that no sign its been a month now. I am quite worried looking at your case


----------



## gaus

srikanth.peddi said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received my Grant Today. Below is my timeline.
> Software Engineer - 261313
> ACS Filed - 20-Aug-2015
> English - Proficient
> ACS +ve - 26-Aug-2015
> EOI auto updated(189) - 29 SEP 2015 - (65 Points)
> Invite : 23-Oct
> Visa Lodged - 26 Oct
> Medical Examination - 31 Oct
> India PCC:8 NOV
> CO Contact 1: 10 NOV 2015 (for Italy PCC)
> Italy PCC Submitted : 6 DEC 2015
> CO Contact 2: 19 Jan 2015 (for Singapore PCC)
> Singapore PCC Submitted: 27 Jan 2016
> Grant: 29 FEB 2016
> 
> This forum had been a great Support for me as I have applied on my own.
> All the Best for those who are awaiting for grant.


Congratulations!!! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## vikaschandra

1400ashi said:


> the CO assigned to our case is also Cynthia from GSM Adelaide, she contacted us on 29th jan 2016 for pcc and medicals, after that no sign its been a month now. I am quite worried looking at your case





piosalien said:


> Hi
> My case:
> EOI submitted on JUne 26 2015 with 60 points. Call recieved on 8th Jan 2016. Case officer assigned on 25th Jan. Documents asked for :form 80 , PCC and employment reference.
> Submitted docs on 27th.
> Still waiting. No signs since then.
> Case office name is Cynthia from GSM Adelaide.
> Could anyone advise why its taking so long, when my friends who submitted after me got the PR.?
> Any one know her email id?


Hi piosalien/Ashi,

You will see that their are numerous cases where applicants are waiting since past 140+ days after CO contact. Whereas many others have got direct grant. 

There is nothing un usual in CO not getting back to you with any requirements probably they are working on the backend. See my case as well. In fact it is better that CO does not ask for addiional information as that will increase the review of the file duration. We need to have patience. 

As per forum rules do not disclose personal information of the CO over a post. If you want instead you can PM each other. 

Relax and all will go well


----------



## namsfiz

vikaschandra said:


> Hi piosalien/Ashi,
> 
> You will see that their are numerous cases where applicants are waiting since past 140+ days after CO contact. Whereas many others have got direct grant.
> 
> There is nothing un usual in CO not getting back to you with any requirements probably they are working on the backend. See my case as well. In fact it is better that CO does not ask for addiional information as that will increase the review of the file duration. We need to have patience.
> 
> As per forum rules do not disclose personal information of the CO over a post. If you want instead you can PM each other.
> 
> Relax and all will go well




Yes Vikas you are right, nothing to worry all CO's are working on back-end.. we must have patience and wait for the right time..


----------



## vikaschandra

namsfiz said:


> Yes Vikas you are right, nothing to worry all CO's are working on back-end.. we must have patience and wait for the right time..


I myself get impatient at times thinking when I would get my grant but then think that the panic button should be pressed after 90 days which is the duration DIBP have announced as processing time. 

So got to wait, pray and watch


----------



## ramapithecus

> Originally Posted by ramapithecus View Post
> Agent told me on the phone that all the docs have been submitted until last Friday, but I only see "0 documents have been received by the department" and Application status is "Information Requested".
> 
> Is it true that I can see the docs after the department acknowledges the agent uploaded docs as received?





vikaschandra said:


> If the documenta are already uploaded tou should be able to see them. Your agent is saying they uploaded all the documents and you received notification as information requested that should mean the CO has seen the file.
> 
> What information has been requested by the CO?


No I don't see any documents uploaded. I just see ""0 documents have been received by the department", does this mean that the agent has uploaded but the department have not yet acknowledged? Any idea on this? I am not in the mood to break the agent's leg until now. 
Form 80, 1221, employment verification for me and my wife.


----------



## vikaschandra

ramapithecus said:


> No I don't see any documents uploaded. I just see ""0 documents have been received by the department", does this mean that the agent has uploaded but the department have not yet acknowledged? Any idea on this? I am not in the mood to break the agent's leg until now.
> Form 80, 1221, employment verification for me and my wife.


Hope you are looking at the right place for the files uploaded cause if the CO has requested only for certain documents that would mean he/she is able to see other files and hence has put the request. 

Are you in UAE? Pm your number will try and help


----------



## Blue lady

Hi deepgill, 
Why did they verified two times i.e by call and physical verifictation?


----------



## Majician

Whats up guys??? Everybody tired? Keep up your spirits !!! A dream doesn't become reality through magic; it takes sweat, determination and hard work


----------



## deepgill

Blue lady said:


> Hi deepgill,
> Why did they verified two times i.e by call and physical verifictation?


Dear Blue lady i think my agent made many mistakes during the visa lodged application such as typed wrong years of exp, overstayed in Australia,then sent the 1023 form about these mistakes.


----------



## joyshibu

*Help*

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence.?

I am asking for my friend . He was in malaysia for 6 months , Nerthaland 3 months and US for 2 weeks . He forget to mention this during Visa application. we paid the fees and the application is allocated with a CO. What do we now . Will this create any issue .Please help.


----------



## rajeshrpjha

I have lodged by 189 Visa application. Now while uploading the documents I am bit confused. On DIAC site for character and police certificate requirement it says 

If you are applying for temporary or permanent migration
"For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age"

However on visa page it says
All visa and citizenship applicants are required to provide a penal clearance certificate or police check from each country visited, if:
-you lived or travelled outside Australia since the age of 18 years or over; and
-the total time spent outside Australia added up to 12 months or more; and
-the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days; or

Now I have stayed in Ghana for around 100 days, not sure if I have to get PCC for the same. For getting PCC either you have to be there or there should be some representative.

Whats your take on this?


----------



## joyshibu

Any help please on below query.



joyshibu said:


> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence.?
> 
> I am asking for my friend . He was in Malaysia for 6 months , Holland 3 months and US for 2 weeks . He forget to mention this during Visa application. we paid the fees and the application is allocated with a CO. What do we now . Will this create any issue .
> 
> Please help.


----------



## fernandezjairus

*Visa grant!!!!! Yahayyyy*

Dear Forum Members,

It's my turn today to share good news!!! My wife and I have received our grant letters today morning!!!! The wait was definitely harrowing but I got solace from this forum and the members here. Having applied to an agent I was in a loop of frenzied follow up calls to the agent regarding my application status.

Once I discovered this forum in Jan, ( wish it has been much earlier) I learnt how to create my own immi account and keep watch. Thank you guys!!!! I have followed the forum religiously from the day I joined and I tell you the feeling of brotherhood here is just amazing. Keep up the spirit and the good work.

Special mention for Andrey and Keeda. Of course there are many more stalwarts. Thanks for the staunch moral support guys!!! Just hang in there.... There's grant letters waiting for all of you as well!!!! Just have your faith in God....

My timelines are in my signature. 

Visa Grant : 01 March 2016
Enter Au Before : 16 October 2016
Granted by : GSM Brisbane

Regards,

JF


----------



## joyshibu

Congrats...



fernandezjairus said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> It's my turn today to share good news!!! My wife and I have received our grant letters today morning!!!! The wait was definitely harrowing but I got solace from this forum and the members here. Having applied to an agent I was in a loop of frenzied follow up calls to the agent regarding my application status.
> 
> Once I discovered this forum in Jan, ( wish it has been much earlier) I learnt how to create my own immi account and keep watch. Thank you guys!!!! I have followed the forum religiously from the day I joined and I tell you the feeling of brotherhood here is just amazing. Keep up the spirit and the good work.
> 
> Special mention for Andrey and Keeda. Of course there are many more stalwarts. Thanks for the staunch moral support guys!!! Just hang in there.... There's grant letters waiting for all of you as well!!!! Just have your faith in God....
> 
> My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> Visa Grant : 01 March 2016
> Enter Au Before : 16 October 2016
> Granted by : GSM Brisbane
> 
> Regards,
> 
> JF


----------



## andreyx108b

fernandezjairus said:


> Dear Forum Members, It's my turn today to share good news!!! My wife and I have received our grant letters today morning!!!! The wait was definitely harrowing but I got solace from this forum and the members here. Having applied to an agent I was in a loop of frenzied follow up calls to the agent regarding my application status. Once I discovered this forum in Jan, ( wish it has been much earlier) I learnt how to create my own immi account and keep watch. Thank you guys!!!! I have followed the forum religiously from the day I joined and I tell you the feeling of brotherhood here is just amazing. Keep up the spirit and the good work. Special mention for Andrey and Keeda. Of course there are many more stalwarts. Thanks for the staunch moral support guys!!! Just hang in there.... There's grant letters waiting for all of you as well!!!! Just have your faith in God.... My timelines are in my signature. Visa Grant : 01 March 2016 Enter Au Before : 16 October 2016 Granted by : GSM Brisbane Regards, JF


Congrats!! Good luck!)


----------



## gaus

fernandezjairus said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> It's my turn today to share good news!!! My wife and I have received our grant letters today morning!!!! The wait was definitely harrowing but I got solace from this forum and the members here. Having applied to an agent I was in a loop of frenzied follow up calls to the agent regarding my application status.
> 
> Once I discovered this forum in Jan, ( wish it has been much earlier) I learnt how to create my own immi account and keep watch. Thank you guys!!!! I have followed the forum religiously from the day I joined and I tell you the feeling of brotherhood here is just amazing. Keep up the spirit and the good work.
> 
> Special mention for Andrey and Keeda. Of course there are many more stalwarts. Thanks for the staunch moral support guys!!! Just hang in there.... There's grant letters waiting for all of you as well!!!! Just have your faith in God....
> 
> My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> Visa Grant : 01 March 2016
> Enter Au Before : 16 October 2016
> Granted by : GSM Brisbane
> 
> Regards,
> 
> JF


Congratulations!!! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## sameerb

fernandezjairus said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> It's my turn today to share good news!!! My wife and I have received our grant letters today morning!!!! The wait was definitely harrowing but I got solace from this forum and the members here. Having applied to an agent I was in a loop of frenzied follow up calls to the agent regarding my application status.
> 
> Once I discovered this forum in Jan, ( wish it has been much earlier) I learnt how to create my own immi account and keep watch. Thank you guys!!!! I have followed the forum religiously from the day I joined and I tell you the feeling of brotherhood here is just amazing. Keep up the spirit and the good work.
> 
> Special mention for Andrey and Keeda. Of course there are many more stalwarts. Thanks for the staunch moral support guys!!! Just hang in there.... There's grant letters waiting for all of you as well!!!! Just have your faith in God....
> 
> My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> Visa Grant : 01 March 2016
> Enter Au Before : 16 October 2016
> Granted by : GSM Brisbane
> 
> Regards,
> 
> JF


Congratulations! Fernandez!

Join the boat, Lets sail through the Sea! :becky:


----------



## JAN84

fernandezjairus said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> It's my turn today to share good news!!! My wife and I have received our grant letters today morning!!!! The wait was definitely harrowing but I got solace from this forum and the members here. Having applied to an agent I was in a loop of frenzied follow up calls to the agent regarding my application status.
> 
> Once I discovered this forum in Jan, ( wish it has been much earlier) I learnt how to create my own immi account and keep watch. Thank you guys!!!! I have followed the forum religiously from the day I joined and I tell you the feeling of brotherhood here is just amazing. Keep up the spirit and the good work.
> 
> Special mention for Andrey and Keeda. Of course there are many more stalwarts. Thanks for the staunch moral support guys!!! Just hang in there.... There's grant letters waiting for all of you as well!!!! Just have your faith in God....
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> Visa Grant : 01 March 2016
> Enter Au Before : 16 October 2016
> Granted by : GSM Brisbane
> 
> Regards,
> 
> JF


Congrats dear. All the best.


----------



## rohitjaggi

i have called them at least 4 times in 1.5 months ...........every time same old reply routine process and can take couple of weeks or couple of months.. Every case if different and do not compare your case with anyone else it won't help.


----------



## Ashuaust

deepgill said:


> All my respected friends today a auzi lady and an Indian guy came at my workplace for enquiry from auzi embassy. They talked me,boss and my colleagues.


Hello 
May I pls know which state & City the employment verification was done?


----------



## Jahirul

fernandezjairus said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> It's my turn today to share good news!!! My wife and I have received our grant letters today morning!!!! The wait was definitely harrowing but I got solace from this forum and the members here. Having applied to an agent I was in a loop of frenzied follow up calls to the agent regarding my application status.
> 
> Once I discovered this forum in Jan, ( wish it has been much earlier) I learnt how to create my own immi account and keep watch. Thank you guys!!!! I have followed the forum religiously from the day I joined and I tell you the feeling of brotherhood here is just amazing. Keep up the spirit and the good work.
> 
> JF


Congrats Bro,
All the best and we hope to get the same news soon..
By the way, when would you move to Aus?


----------



## srikanth.peddi

giridharanb said:


> Congrats Mate.
> 
> My timelines are pretty much a mirror image of yours (+/- 3 days) for all milestones. I'm now officially depressed at my situation and elated at yours.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> @giridharanb
> Thanks mate. I believe you will get it next couple of days.
> All the Best!!


----------



## Heywb

fernandezjairus said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> It's my turn today to share good news!!! My wife and I have received our grant letters today morning!!!! The wait was definitely harrowing but I got solace from this forum and the members here. Having applied to an agent I was in a loop of frenzied follow up calls to the agent regarding my application status.
> 
> Once I discovered this forum in Jan, ( wish it has been much earlier) I learnt how to create my own immi account and keep watch. Thank you guys!!!! I have followed the forum religiously from the day I joined and I tell you the feeling of brotherhood here is just amazing. Keep up the spirit and the good work.
> 
> Special mention for Andrey and Keeda. Of course there are many more stalwarts. Thanks for the staunch moral support guys!!! Just hang in there.... There's grant letters waiting for all of you as well!!!! Just have your faith in God....
> 
> My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> Visa Grant : 01 March 2016
> Enter Au Before : 16 October 2016
> Granted by : GSM Brisbane
> 
> Regards,
> 
> JF


Great , congratulations dear


----------



## Heywb

Majician said:


> Whats up guys??? Everybody tired? Keep up your spirits !!! A dream doesn't become reality through magic; it takes sweat, determination and hard work


I like it  
A good saying, 
Patience is not the ability to wait but the ability to keep a good attitude while waiting.'


----------



## redspark123

At last the wait is over and it is my turn to share the good news that.. We got our grant today (Me, wife and our kid)
It was really horrible days.. Actually i have resigned from my current job before 15 days and waiting for the visa.
Now a great relief..
My employment verification for the first company through email was on 14th Feb..
and the most interesting thing is that I got employment verification call yesterday afternoon only.
Today is the only day among these 127 days, that I didn’t check the immi site and the grant was there today.
A very nice person called me and asked me about my roles and responsibilities and some sort of technical interview (not so hard, just basic things. Simple two line code in .net but that does nt really matter i think.)
I will all the best who is waiting for the grant.

Sub classs: 189
ANZSCO: 261313
EOI: 65 Points
Visa Applied: 26 Oct 2015
CO Allocation(Brisbane):Nov 10th Req for Medicals and PCC
Req Completed :25 Nov 2015
Employment verification for 1st company(total 2 companys only):15 Feb 2016
Employment verification call : 29 Feb 2016
Grant: 01 Mar 2016


----------



## redspark123

fernandezjairus said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> It's my turn today to share good news!!! My wife and I have received our grant letters today morning!!!! The wait was definitely harrowing but I got solace from this forum and the members here. Having applied to an agent I was in a loop of frenzied follow up calls to the agent regarding my application status.
> 
> Once I discovered this forum in Jan, ( wish it has been much earlier) I learnt how to create my own immi account and keep watch. Thank you guys!!!! I have followed the forum religiously from the day I joined and I tell you the feeling of brotherhood here is just amazing. Keep up the spirit and the good work.
> 
> Special mention for Andrey and Keeda. Of course there are many more stalwarts. Thanks for the staunch moral support guys!!! Just hang in there.... There's grant letters waiting for all of you as well!!!! Just have your faith in God....
> 
> My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> Visa Grant : 01 March 2016
> Enter Au Before : 16 October 2016
> Granted by : GSM Brisbane
> 
> Regards,
> 
> JF


Congrats fernandezjairus!!


----------



## Majician

redspark123 said:


> At last the wait is over and it is my turn to share the good news that.. We got our grant today (Me, wife and our kid)
> It was really horrible days.. Actually i have resigned from my current job before 15 days and waiting for the visa.
> Now a great relief..
> My employment verification for the first company through email was on 14th Feb..
> and the most interesting thing is that I got employment verification call yesterday afternoon only.
> Today is the only day among these 127 days, that I didn’t check the immi site and the grant was there today.
> A very nice person called me and asked me about my roles and responsibilities and some sort of technical interview (not so hard, just basic things. Simple two line code in .net but that does nt really matter i think.)
> I will all the best who is waiting for the grant.
> 
> Sub classs: 189
> ANZSCO: 261313
> EOI: 65 Points
> Visa Applied: 26 Oct 2015
> CO Allocation(Brisbane): Req for Medicals and PCC
> Req Completed :25 Nov 2015
> Employment verification for 1st company(total 2 companys only):15 Feb 2016
> Employment verification call : 29 Feb 2016
> Grant: 01 Mar 2016


Congrats, when was CO allocated?


----------



## vikaschandra

redspark123 said:


> At last the wait is over and it is my turn to share the good news that.. We got our grant today (Me, wife and our kid)
> It was really horrible days.. Actually i have resigned from my current job before 15 days and waiting for the visa.
> Now a great relief..
> My employment verification for the first company through email was on 14th Feb..
> and the most interesting thing is that I got employment verification call yesterday afternoon only.
> Today is the only day among these 127 days, that I didn’t check the immi site and the grant was there today.
> A very nice person called me and asked me about my roles and responsibilities and some sort of technical interview (not so hard, just basic things. Simple two line code in .net but that does nt really matter i think.)
> I will all the best who is waiting for the grant.
> 
> Sub classs: 189
> ANZSCO: 261313
> EOI: 65 Points
> Visa Applied: 26 Oct 2015
> CO Allocation(Brisbane): Req for Medicals and PCC
> Req Completed :25 Nov 2015
> Employment verification for 1st company(total 2 companys only):15 Feb 2016
> Employment verification call : 29 Feb 2016
> Grant: 01 Mar 2016


Congratulations. Best wishes to your and your family.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Congratulations enjoy to the max


----------



## redspark123

Majician said:


> Congrats, when was CO allocated?


Nov 10th


----------



## Majician

redspark123 said:


> Nov 10th


That was pretty long !!!


----------



## JAN84

redspark123 said:


> At last the wait is over and it is my turn to share the good news that.. We got our grant today (Me, wife and our kid)
> It was really horrible days.. Actually i have resigned from my current job before 15 days and waiting for the visa.
> Now a great relief..
> My employment verification for the first company through email was on 14th Feb..
> and the most interesting thing is that I got employment verification call yesterday afternoon only.
> Today is the only day among these 127 days, that I didn’t check the immi site and the grant was there today.
> A very nice person called me and asked me about my roles and responsibilities and some sort of technical interview (not so hard, just basic things. Simple two line code in .net but that does nt really matter i think.)
> I will all the best who is waiting for the grant.
> 
> Sub classs: 189
> ANZSCO: 261313
> EOI: 65 Points
> Visa Applied: 26 Oct 2015
> CO Allocation(Brisbane):Nov 10th Req for Medicals and PCC
> Req Completed :25 Nov 2015
> Employment verification for 1st company(total 2 companys only):15 Feb 2016
> Employment verification call : 29 Feb 2016
> Grant: 01 Mar 2016


Congrats dear. Enjoy..


----------



## Heywb

redspark123 said:


> At last the wait is over and it is my turn to share the good news that.. We got our grant today (Me, wife and our kid)
> It was really horrible days.. Actually i have resigned from my current job before 15 days and waiting for the visa.
> Now a great relief..
> My employment verification for the first company through email was on 14th Feb..
> and the most interesting thing is that I got employment verification call yesterday afternoon only.
> Today is the only day among these 127 days, that I didn’t check the immi site and the grant was there today.
> A very nice person called me and asked me about my roles and responsibilities and some sort of technical interview (not so hard, just basic things. Simple two line code in .net but that does nt really matter i think.)
> I will all the best who is waiting for the grant.
> 
> Sub classs: 189
> ANZSCO: 261313
> EOI: 65 Points
> Visa Applied: 26 Oct 2015
> CO Allocation(Brisbane):Nov 10th Req for Medicals and PCC
> Req Completed :25 Nov 2015
> Employment verification for 1st company(total 2 companys only):15 Feb 2016
> Employment verification call : 29 Feb 2016
> Grant: 01 Mar 2016


Congratulations dear


----------



## fernandezjairus

Jahirul said:


> Congrats Bro,
> All the best and we hope to get the same news soon..
> By the way, when would you move to Aus?


Thinking June/July.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Congratulations to everyone who have got their grants today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Guys, do the payslips need to be attested


----------



## realwizard

joyshibu said:


> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence.?
> 
> I am asking for my friend . He was in malaysia for 6 months , Nerthaland 3 months and US for 2 weeks . He forget to mention this during Visa application. we paid the fees and the application is allocated with a CO. What do we now . Will this create any issue .Please help.


If your friend believes he has provided an incorrect answer, he should submit Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answer(s).


----------



## JAN84

Two Grants so far today..


----------



## janiva

Hi All,

One quick question:

Do we need to attest the Form 16 or not? Thanks in advance.

Cheers.


----------



## NxtDesAus

redspark123 said:


> At last the wait is over and it is my turn to share the good news that.. We got our grant today (Me, wife and our kid) It was really horrible days.. Actually i have resigned from my current job before 15 days and waiting for the visa. Now a great relief.. My employment verification for the first company through email was on 14th Feb.. and the most interesting thing is that I got employment verification call yesterday afternoon only. Today is the only day among these 127 days, that I didn’t check the immi site and the grant was there today. A very nice person called me and asked me about my roles and responsibilities and some sort of technical interview (not so hard, just basic things. Simple two line code in .net but that does nt really matter i think.) I will all the best who is waiting for the grant. Sub classs: 189 ANZSCO: 261313 EOI: 65 Points Visa Applied: 26 Oct 2015 CO Allocation(Brisbane):Nov 10th Req for Medicals and PCC Req Completed :25 Nov 2015 Employment verification for 1st company(total 2 companys only):15 Feb 2016 Employment verification call : 29 Feb 2016 Grant: 01 Mar 2016


Many many congratulations for your grant!
Did you provide statuary declaration or company letter head for your references?


----------



## aussieby2016

janiva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One quick question:
> 
> Do we need to attest the Form 16 or not? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers.


no....coloured scan is sufficient......


----------



## NONPRI

Congratulations to everyone who have got their grants today


----------



## gaus

redspark123 said:


> At last the wait is over and it is my turn to share the good news that.. We got our grant today (Me, wife and our kid)
> It was really horrible days.. Actually i have resigned from my current job before 15 days and waiting for the visa.
> Now a great relief..
> My employment verification for the first company through email was on 14th Feb..
> and the most interesting thing is that I got employment verification call yesterday afternoon only.
> Today is the only day among these 127 days, that I didn’t check the immi site and the grant was there today.
> A very nice person called me and asked me about my roles and responsibilities and some sort of technical interview (not so hard, just basic things. Simple two line code in .net but that does nt really matter i think.)
> I will all the best who is waiting for the grant.
> 
> Sub classs: 189
> ANZSCO: 261313
> EOI: 65 Points
> Visa Applied: 26 Oct 2015
> CO Allocation(Brisbane):Nov 10th Req for Medicals and PCC
> Req Completed :25 Nov 2015
> Employment verification for 1st company(total 2 companys only):15 Feb 2016
> Employment verification call : 29 Feb 2016
> Grant: 01 Mar 2016


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## redspark123

NxtDesAus said:


> Many many congratulations for your grant!
> Did you provide statuary declaration or company letter head for your references?


Yes I provided sd for the current company and reference letter frm previous company..


----------



## janiva

Hi,

I have submitted Form 80 last month. In the address details section, I could not get the exact address of my stay during 2007. Hence, I have given the area name and city name only.

Now I am trying to get the full address from my roommates... In fact, searching the room mates contact details...

In case if I get the full address, do I need to submit the Form 80 once again with full address? Do I also need to submit Form 1022?

Kindly help.


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

hi seniors ...

during my medicals, i declared a health issue so they conducted an extra blood test ... test values were normal and i got health clearence.
now my medical status says ''Health clearance provided – no action required''
still i need to upload form 815 ... because i am planning to upload form 815 to save the time before CO asks.
anyone who submitted form 815??? and what was ur medical status???
thanks in Advance.


----------



## fernandes.oscar

Hello Guys,

Firstly would like to congratulate all you people who have received their grants and to the people who are waiting for grants and are concerned. Want you guys to cheer up and stay positive, I have completed exactly 183 today. The grant will come and there's no need to be worried. Till then just prepare yourselves for a better life in Australia and enjoy whatever you're doing since nothing lasts forever.

Wishing all a happy and grant-full March.


----------



## janiva

Can someone please reply to my below query.



janiva said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted Form 80 last month. In the address details section, I could not get the exact address of my stay during 2007. Hence, I have given the area name and city name only.
> 
> Now I am trying to get the full address from my roommates... In fact, searching the room mates contact details...
> 
> In case if I get the full address, do I need to submit the Form 80 once again with full address? Do I also need to submit Form 1022?
> 
> Kindly help.


----------



## deepgill

fernandes.oscar said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Firstly would like to congratulate all you people who have received their grants and to the people who are waiting for grants and are concerned. Want you guys to cheer up and stay positive, I have completed exactly 183 today. The grant will come and there's no need to be worried. Till then just prepare yourselves for a better life in Australia and enjoy whatever you're doing since nothing lasts forever.
> 
> Wishing all a happy and grant-full March.


Dear fernandes i am still thinking + even after my phone and physical verification.


----------



## Ktoda

janiva said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted Form 80 last month. In the address details section, I could not get the exact address of my stay during 2007. Hence, I have given the area name and city name only.
> 
> Now I am trying to get the full address from my roommates... In fact, searching the room mates contact details...
> 
> In case if I get the full address, do I need to submit the Form 80 once again with full address? Do I also need to submit Form 1022?
> 
> Kindly help.


Not required. Assuming you already uploaded Form 80 in Immi account.
Please login in your immiaccount and there will be link called "Update us" in the left pane.
In that link, you can mention correct and incorrect section details of Form-80


----------



## KeeDa

Faraz Ahmad said:


> hi seniors ...
> 
> during my medicals, i declared a health issue so they conducted an extra blood test ... test values were normal and i got health clearence.
> now my medical status says ''Health clearance provided – no action required''
> still i need to upload form 815 ... because i am planning to upload form 815 to save the time before CO asks.
> anyone who submitted form 815??? and what was ur medical status???
> thanks in Advance.


No. 815 is to be uploaded only if asked for.


----------



## samage

fernandes.oscar said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Firstly would like to congratulate all you people who have received their grants and to the people who are waiting for grants and are concerned. Want you guys to cheer up and stay positive, I have completed exactly 183 today. The grant will come and there's no need to be worried. Till then just prepare yourselves for a better life in Australia and enjoy whatever you're doing since nothing lasts forever.
> 
> Wishing all a happy and grant-full March.


Appreciated your patience. I already passed 166 days.


----------



## Sharma13r

janiva said:


> Can someone please reply to my below query.


I dont think 815 is required unless asked for. in my form 80 I wrote best of my knowledge and it was accepted. However, its up to you if you want to update upfront or wait for CO to request in case required.


----------



## Sharma13r

dhawalNpatel said:


> Guys, do the payslips need to be attested


Better to get it attested if they are white mean no colour on the document.


----------



## indergreat

fernandezjairus said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> It's my turn today to share good news!!! My wife and I have received our grant letters today morning!!!! The wait was definitely harrowing but I got solace from this forum and the members here.





redspark123 said:


> At last the wait is over and it is my turn to share the good news that.. We got our grant today (Me, wife and our kid)
> It was really horrible days.. Actually i have resigned from my current job before 15 days and waiting for the visa.
> Now a great relief..


Many many congratulations guys ... all the best for future ....


----------



## fernandes.oscar

deepgill said:


> Dear fernandes i am still thinking + even after my phone and physical verification.


I can only understand. In fact i had called them and spoken too. I got the same old prototype answers.... don't worry the good news will come soon.


----------



## sameerb

redspark123 said:


> At last the wait is over and it is my turn to share the good news that.. We got our grant today (Me, wife and our kid)
> It was really horrible days.. Actually i have resigned from my current job before 15 days and waiting for the visa.
> Now a great relief..
> My employment verification for the first company through email was on 14th Feb..
> and the most interesting thing is that I got employment verification call yesterday afternoon only.
> Today is the only day among these 127 days, that I didn’t check the immi site and the grant was there today.
> A very nice person called me and asked me about my roles and responsibilities and some sort of technical interview (not so hard, just basic things. Simple two line code in .net but that does nt really matter i think.)
> I will all the best who is waiting for the grant.
> 
> Sub classs: 189
> ANZSCO: 261313
> EOI: 65 Points
> Visa Applied: 26 Oct 2015
> CO Allocation(Brisbane):Nov 10th Req for Medicals and PCC
> Req Completed :25 Nov 2015
> Employment verification for 1st company(total 2 companys only):15 Feb 2016
> Employment verification call : 29 Feb 2016
> Grant: 01 Mar 2016



Congratulations!!! :eyebrows:


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Sharma13r said:


> Better to get it attested if they are white mean no colour on the document.


Cheers Sharma


----------



## rrc123

Hello mates,

I have seen below status under health examinations in immi account:
My BP was high during medical tests(150), 
can anyone pls interpret below message in my case?

"Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."

Regards


----------



## gaus

rrc123 said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> I have seen below status under health examinations in immi account:
> My BP was high during medical tests(150),
> can anyone pls interpret below message in my case?
> 
> "Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."
> 
> Regards


This means that the medicals have been referred to BUPA. If you have had any past history or based on the current state you may be asked for some more tests/get bp checked again after a few days or may just be cleared in 2-3 days. From what I have read in the forum usually the panel clinic request to come later if BP is high just to understand if its a usual thing or one of instance. Don't worry it will be all fine. 

All the best

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## rohitjaggi

So not going to wait anymore and flying for my much needed break..

Time to fly home (Mumbai)

I won't be active on forum for now.


----------



## giridharanb

rohitjaggi said:


> So not going to wait anymore and flying for my much needed break..
> 
> Time to fly home (Mumbai)
> 
> I won't be active on forum for now.


Enjoy your break. I'm off on a road trip around Victoria for 5 days next week as well. Testing out my new car. 

Grant will come when it comes. No point putting life on hold.


----------



## rohitjaggi

giridharanb said:


> Enjoy your break. I'm off on a road trip around Victoria for 5 days next week as well. Testing out my new car.
> 
> Grant will come when it comes. No point putting life on hold.


I bought an Elantra


----------



## namsfiz

Hi,

Any one get Grant today?


----------



## rohitjaggi

namsfiz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any one get Grant today?


The only thing granted to me was my annual leave and am off tonight


----------



## rahulnair

rohitjaggi said:


> The only thing granted to me was my annual leave and am off tonight




Have a good time in Mumbai Rohit!


----------



## cozmopravesh

Today is the 84th day since visa lodge ..... trying to find a ray of hope in the darkest tunnel


----------



## Obik

Hi Guys plz anybody comment, I received an e-mail today from skilled support regarding some information on unemployment gaps and education gaps. These gaps are just 2-3 month like when I was awaiting for next admission or waiting for new job. It is also mentioned that you should contact directly with case officer if you have been allocated a case officer. 
I don't know either I should respond to case officer or skilled support e-mail. 
Thanks


----------



## sipoflifein

*CO contact only once and waiting*

Hi All,

I want to know how many are there waiting for grant whose condition match below.

1) Visa applied Oct-Nov
2) Till today CO contacted once or no contact at all.

thanks,


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

sipoflifein said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know how many are there waiting for grant whose condition match below.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Visa applied Oct-Nov
> 
> 2) Till today CO contacted once or no contact at all.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks,



I am in the same boat, visa applied on 8 Oct, CO allocated on 4 Nov, no contact since then from the CO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

any grants today ?


----------



## giridharanb

vybhavkmadadi said:


> I am in the same boat, visa applied on 8 Oct, CO allocated on 4 Nov, no contact since then from the CO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yours truly, rocking in the same boat. Timelines in my signature.


----------



## rahulnair

giridharanb said:


> Yours truly, rocking in the same boat. Timelines in my signature.




Ditto here! Oops sorry... My visa was lodged in Jan 2016


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Called DIBP helpline today, it's been a month since i last spoke to them, i was asked to provide my passport number and then the regular verification of my name and date of birth and then the same information as always, "Your visa application is going through regular process and unfortunately we do not have any timeline that we can give you, please be patient". Then i asked him if he can tell me what is the current status of the application as i had an personal verification call on 5th February, he then said that they will not have any visibility of the current phase the application is in, they will also be only viewing the status as our IMMI account shows.

Here goes the wait again!!


----------



## Obik

Hi Guys plz anybody comment, I received an e-mail today from skilled support regarding some information on unemployment gaps and education gaps. These gaps are just 2-3 month like when I was awaiting for next admission or waiting for new job. It is also mentioned that you should contact directly with case officer if you have been allocated a case officer. 
I don't know either I should respond to case officer or skilled support e-mail. 
Thanks


----------



## sipoflifein

Hi Vybhav,

Just to give a hope, one of my friend had verification call on Jan 15th and he got grant on 24 Feb, so if we go by his dates u should expect your by next weekend.

PS: We have to have this hope with a pinch of salt though 




vybhavkmadadi said:


> Called DIBP helpline today, it's been a month since i last spoke to them, i was asked to provide my passport number and then the regular verification of my name and date of birth and then the same information as always, "Your visa application is going through regular process and unfortunately we do not have any timeline that we can give you, please be patient". Then i asked him if he can tell me what is the current status of the application as i had an personal verification call on 5th February, he then said that they will not have any visibility of the current phase the application is in, they will also be only viewing the status as our IMMI account shows.
> 
> Here goes the wait again!!


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

sipoflifein said:


> Hi Vybhav,
> 
> 
> 
> Just to give a hope, one of my friend had verification call on Jan 15th and he got grant on 24 Feb, so if we go by his dates u should expect your by next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: We have to have this hope with a pinch of salt though



Let's hope so buddy, thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameerb

giridharanb said:


> Enjoy your break. I'm off on a road trip around Victoria for 5 days next week as well. Testing out my new car.
> 
> Grant will come when it comes. No point putting life on hold.


Hey Giridharanb!

:thumb: Enjoy your adventurous road trip. Hopefully at the end of the trip you will hear your Grant news.

You know I was just talking to one of my old friend in Melbourne who was sharing how he likes to go skydiving every now and then & now he will wait for me to go together.

Oh! I am so SKYDIVING!!!!! sooooon. 

Best of Luck to all of you guys


----------



## vikaschandra

Obik said:


> Hi Guys plz anybody comment, I received an e-mail today from skilled support regarding some information on unemployment gaps and education gaps. These gaps are just 2-3 month like when I was awaiting for next admission or waiting for new job. It is also mentioned that you should contact directly with case officer if you have been allocated a case officer.
> I don't know either I should respond to case officer or skilled support e-mail.
> Thanks


explain about the gaps between the education or work experience. if you are not sure on whom to send the email send it to both skilled support email as well as copy your case officer as well it would not do any harm


----------



## sbtbest

*Called the office*

New standard response.

I had called the office earlier and had received same old standard response. This time I called them again, and besides providing the same response, they added an additional comment saying 

"hopefully you will receive the outcome very soon"

Is this again becoming another standard reponse? Providing false hopes by saying you will receive it very soon ?? Its been about 50 days since CO contact (and request complete). All info was provided rightaway.

Do you guys have any idea about how many days it takes after "request complete" ?


----------



## Majician

sbtbest said:


> New standard response.
> 
> I had called the office earlier and had received same old standard response. This time I called them again, and besides providing the same response, they added an additional comment saying
> 
> "hopefully you will receive the outcome very soon"
> 
> Is this again becoming another standard reponse? Providing false hopes by saying you will receive it very soon ?? Its been about 50 days since CO contact (and request complete). All info was provided rightaway.
> 
> Do you guys have any idea about how many days it takes after "request complete" ?


When was the last time you called them?


----------



## sbtbest

Majician said:


> When was the last time you called them?


Yesterday, 1st March.

But these standard responses are killing. And when they add this additional comment, "hopefully soon" its even more frustrating when you do not know what "soon" means. Could even by months in their terms!


----------



## manreetvirk

sipoflifein said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to know how many are there waiting for grant whose condition match below.
> 
> 1) Visa applied Oct-Nov
> 2) Till today CO contacted once or no contact at all.
> 
> thanks,


in same boat, visa applied on 27 Oct, CO allocated on 24 Nov, no contact since then from the CO.


----------



## rrc123

gaus said:


> This means that the medicals have been referred to BUPA. If you have had any past history or based on the current state you may be asked for some more tests/get bp checked again after a few days or may just be cleared in 2-3 days. From what I have read in the forum usually the panel clinic request to come later if BP is high just to understand if its a usual thing or one of instance. Don't worry it will be all fine.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Thanks Gaus for the reply! I will check status after coupe of days then.
Thank you, All the best to you too


----------



## Rabbahs

Obik said:


> Hi Guys plz anybody comment, I received an e-mail today from skilled support regarding some information on unemployment gaps and education gaps. These gaps are just 2-3 month like when I was awaiting for next admission or waiting for new job. It is also mentioned that you should contact directly with case officer if you have been allocated a case officer.
> I don't know either I should respond to case officer or skilled support e-mail.
> Thanks


I also recieved this email last week and I replied to skill support at the same day. But today, after viewing your message, I forwarded my reply to [email protected] 

Cheers


----------



## Rabbahs

sbtbest said:


> New standard response.
> 
> I had called the office earlier and had received same old standard response. This time I called them again, and besides providing the same response, they added an additional comment saying
> 
> "hopefully you will receive the outcome very soon"
> 
> Is this again becoming another standard reponse? Providing false hopes by saying you will receive it very soon ?? Its been about 50 days since CO contact (and request complete). All info was provided rightaway.
> 
> Do you guys have any idea about how many days it takes after "request complete" ?


try https://myimmitracker.com/ 

you can get some statistics from it !


----------



## dristipandey

hello there,


I have hypothyroidism and have been taking medicine from past seven years, will that effct my health examination.


----------



## KeeDa

rohitjaggi said:


> So not going to wait anymore and flying for my much needed break..
> 
> Time to fly home (Mumbai)
> 
> I won't be active on forum for now.


Make sure you update DIBP about change of your address via 929 or online via 'update us' and then 'change of address' so that in case if you receive the grant while being in India, it is given as an offshore grant.



Obik said:


> Hi Guys plz anybody comment, I received an e-mail today from skilled support regarding some information on unemployment gaps and education gaps. These gaps are just 2-3 month like when I was awaiting for next admission or waiting for new job. It is also mentioned that you should contact directly with case officer if you have been allocated a case officer.
> I don't know either I should respond to case officer or skilled support e-mail.
> Thanks


Reply to them via email. They are responsible for processing these forms and expect you to provide the requested clarification by email.


----------



## indoauzzi

Any grants so far this week? :confused2:


----------



## andreyx108b

indoauzzi said:


> Any grants so far this week? :confused2:


Plenty on the tracker...


----------



## sbtbest

Rabbahs said:


> try https://myimmitracker.com/
> 
> you can get some statistics from it !



The numbers are too vague.

Is there anyone who was informed "hopefully very soon" and they got their grants ?


----------



## andreyx108b

sbtbest said:


> The numbers are too vague. Is there anyone who was informed "hopefully very soon" and they got their grants ?


Vague?)

Well, i guess you will only know the "accurate date" when you get your grant )


----------



## Mashhar

Hello Guys 
I have been waiting from last 260 days since my visa lodgement on 12 June,2015 and have been receiving the same standard reply (as all of us ) since 8 months.I have had personal verification at the place where i work on 22 January,2016 but from that time on it has been an endless wait.
I had a case officer allocated on 8 August,2016 and on 22nd August,2016 all my documents were submitted as per the requirement of CO.

So i wanted to enquire if there is anyone who is in similar situation as I am
Now my patience is wearing off as well :faint::faint::faint:
:hurt:
:hurt:


----------



## andreyx108b

Mashhar said:


> Hello Guys I have been waiting from last 260 days since my visa lodgement on 12 June,2015 and have been receiving the same standard reply (as all of us ) since 8 months.I have had personal verification at the place where i work on 22 January,2016 but from that time on it has been an endless wait. I had a case officer allocated on 8 August,2016 and on 22nd August,2016 all my documents were submitted as per the requirement of CO. So i wanted to enquire if there is anyone who is in similar situation as I am Now my patience is wearing off as well :faint::faint::faint: :hurt: :hurt:


I know few guys from april-may-june 2015 who are still waiting)


----------



## indoauzzi

andreyx108b said:


> Plenty on the tracker...


Thanks!


----------



## ravaha

Rabbahs said:


> I also recieved this email last week and I replied to skill support at the same day. But today, after viewing your message, I forwarded my reply to [email protected]
> 
> Cheers


174 days since Visa lodged ( Sep 10).CO allocated 22nd October
Verification call to me and my manager 17th December
Since then waiting.. When called, then standard message " Pl be patient ".. Waiting to call on 90th day since CO last contact


----------



## ravaha

Mashhar said:


> Hello Guys
> I have been waiting from last 260 days since my visa lodgement on 12 June,2015 and have been receiving the same standard reply (as all of us ) since 8 months.I have had personal verification at the place where i work on 22 January,2016 but from that time on it has been an endless wait.
> I had a case officer allocated on 8 August,2016 and on 22nd August,2016 all my documents were submitted as per the requirement of CO.
> 
> So i wanted to enquire if there is anyone who is in similar situation as I am
> Now my patience is wearing off as well :faint::faint::faint:
> :hurt:
> :hurt:


Me too in similar situation


----------



## firsttimer

Anyone from GSM Brisbane waiting for more than two months after CO contact ?


----------



## sipoflifein

Am one among many waiting more than 2 months after CO contact from GSM Brisbane



firsttimer said:


> Anyone from GSM Brisbane waiting for more than two months after CO contact ?


----------



## Majician

firsttimer said:


> Anyone from GSM Brisbane waiting for more than two months after CO contact ?


3 months now


----------



## firsttimer

Wait is killing .. not able to concentrate on anything else.. i think i will not check emails/Forum for the coming days:noidea:


----------



## namsfiz

Hi,

Today I got CO allocation email after 86 days, and asking for UAE employment visa copy only.
Now I uploaded in 1 hour, whereas my status changed from "Application received" to "Assessment in progress".

But they are giving me any due date for uploading evidence .. so what it does mean?

thanks in advance.


----------



## raghum4u

firsttimer said:


> Wait is killing .. not able to concentrate on anything else.. i think i will not check emails/Forum for the coming days:noidea:


Absolutely true... All my plans are on hold.. Not able to move an inch also. Since, I have not told many of friends can't even share my thoughts and always end up with the question, where I'm lost now a days.... :'(


----------



## Ktoda

Raghu, Mashar
260 days is ok when comparing with my timeline where at one point I thought I will break the forum record crossing 365 days. However, I ended my wait after 327 days from the date I lodged the visa. 
I understand this pain. In order to ease the pain, you have to just sit back and relax with family  this is the only solution and known solution to everybody but implementing this solution is very tough.. I KNOW THIS.

The delay of 327 or 260 days is because if you are claiming points on your work. CO requests your country embassy to check on this case and that embassy guy have to get in touch legally with our HR department and post as many questions in mail and our HR dept have to reply back about the genuineness of your case and he has to report the same to CO. With this only half of work is done but don't know again if CO want to check your work background if he's still not satisfied. uffff.. so your grants will come in your mailbox only and no body will steal it  so I request just be calm and try to concentrate on any other works.


----------



## JAN84

Dear folks,
Just wanted to ask one thing. After CO contacted i already submitted all requested documents and information button pressed as well. Can i upload further supporting documents now??


----------



## Majician

JAN84 said:


> Dear folks,
> Just wanted to ask one thing. After CO contacted i already submitted all requested documents and information button pressed as well. Can i upload further supporting documents now??


Yes go ahead !!


----------



## ramapithecus

> Originally Posted by JAN84 View Post
> Dear folks,
> Just wanted to ask one thing. After CO contacted i already submitted all requested documents and information button pressed as well. Can i upload further supporting documents now??





Majician said:


> Yes go ahead !!


I asked the agent, and he showed me that my CO requested documents have been emailed. Those emailed documents do not appear in my application import. Do the agent also need to upload the documents and then click the "Information Provided" button? Or can I myself click the 'Information Provided' button? as the agent has emailed my documents to the processing team.


----------



## JAN84

Majician said:


> Yes go ahead !!


Thanks done. Just saw one of our member in group mentioned that CO asked for UAE employment visa copy.. I also uploaded in advance now. I don't want any delays .


----------



## Heywb

firsttimer said:


> Anyone from GSM Brisbane waiting for more than two months after CO contact ?


Dear Almost 130 days now


----------



## KeeDa

ramapithecus said:


> I asked the agent, and he showed me that my CO requested documents have been emailed. Those emailed documents do not appear in my application import. Do the agent also need to upload the documents and then click the "Information Provided" button? Or can I myself click the 'Information Provided' button? as the agent has emailed my documents to the processing team.


When he emailed, he must've received an auto-reply from the system, the text from which reads:


> _How do I provide documents or update my information?_
> 
> ImmiAccount is the best way to provide documents and update your information. Please do not email when you attach documents to ImmiAccount


----------



## panna

Dear All
I follow the this forum every day since aug-15. I applied for 489FS on 10th of Dec-15 with most of the Docs, rest medical & form 80 on 4th jan-16. Since than the status shows application received. till now no CO contact nor any update. my agent says its normal. but looking at the forum every body got some contact or grant within 45 to 50 days. its been 81 days since i am waiting..... in a dark room with knowing any thing.... i am trying to keep my patience looking at the people who had been waiting since much longer then me..
My agent was not giving me the login id.... so by going through this forum i created a login now i can see the status myself. today i spoke to them & they are lying, told me the status is changed to 'application in progress'. but till now my login status shows application received...
I dont know what to do......
Can some one halp me please..
Thanks & Regards....... Keep up the good work....
MAY GOD BLESS US ALL.


----------



## raghum4u

panna said:


> Dear All
> I follow the this forum every day since aug-15. I applied for 489FS on 10th of Dec-15 with most of the Docs, rest medical & form 80 on 4th jan-16. Since than the status shows application received. till now no CO contact nor any update. my agent says its normal. but looking at the forum every body got some contact or grant within 45 to 50 days. its been 81 days since i am waiting..... in a dark room with knowing any thing.... i am trying to keep my patience looking at the people who had been waiting since much longer then me..
> My agent was not giving me the login id.... so by going through this forum i created a login now i can see the status myself. today i spoke to them & they are lying,
> MAY GOD BLESS US ALL.


In such cases and if he is registered agent, you can take it up with MARA


----------



## Mashhar

Thanks @ ktoda ............. But now its really frustrating
Moreover I would like to ask one more thing that Physical verification was done on 1st & recent workplace in Jan. because they were in same city And no verification at the 2nd workplace (total 3)
Is there any chances of any sort of inquiry to that place ....???
Thanks If anyone could help


----------



## raghum4u

Ktoda said:


> Raghu, Mashar
> 260 days is ok when comparing with my timeline where at one point I thought I will break the forum record crossing 365 days. However, I ended my wait after 327 days from the date I lodged the visa.
> I understand this pain. In order to ease the pain, you have to just sit back and relax with family  this is the only solution and known solution to everybody but implementing this solution is very tough.. I KNOW THIS.
> 
> The delay of 327 or 260 days is because if you are claiming points on your work. CO requests your country embassy to check on this case and that embassy guy have to get in touch legally with our HR department and post as many questions in mail and our HR dept have to reply back about the genuineness of your case and he has to report the same to CO. With this only half of work is done but don't know again if CO want to check your work background if he's still not satisfied. uffff.. so your grants will come in your mailbox only and no body will steal it  so I request just be calm and try to concentrate on any other works.


Thanks for such Precious words... It really consoled grief stricken hearts...


----------



## vikaschandra

The definition of Long wait varies from person to person... I had been browsing through the threads and came across the statement Finally I got the Grant after long wait. 

Now saying that it was long wait, how many days did the wait lasted?? 30 Days, 60 Days, 90 Days, 150 Days, 250 Days+ or 1 light year

For every individual the duration after the Visa was lodged till the date he/she gets the grant seems to be different. The ones who get the grant after 300+ days see 60+ days as fast visa grant, 30+ days faster grant and direct grant as supersonic speed grant

whereas some of us who have been waiting merely for 30+ days and only want to see the direct grants feel these 30 days have been like decades.

Looking at the waiting period of some our colleagues here (KeeDa, Ktoda, deepgill, samage, Heywb, giridharanb, yasmeena, gaus, majician, indergreat, rohitjaggi might missing may others) I feel I have just started to wait... 

Well guys Best wishes to everyone, the grant probably has just lost its way somewhere due to navigation issues or might have got stuck in traffic.. soon it will knock our Inbox :fingerscrossed:


----------



## panna

raghum4u said:


> In such cases and if he is registered agent, you can take it up with MARA


First of all thanks..
i know they are a MARN agent & they have been very kind & good people so far. but i dont know why did not they tell me the truth today. Even i complain to MARN its not going to solve my problem.


----------



## Ktoda

Mashhar said:


> Thanks @ ktoda ............. But now its really frustrating
> Moreover I would like to ask one more thing that Physical verification was done on 1st & recent workplace in Jan. because they were in same city And no verification at the 2nd workplace (total 3)
> Is there any chances of any sort of inquiry to that place ....???
> Thanks If anyone could help


Hi 
I am not able to see your timelines in which profession you are in to suggest here
But as per my exp. you will have employment verification if you are claiming points on that.


----------



## vikaschandra

panna said:


> Dear All
> I follow the this forum every day since aug-15. I applied for 489FS on 10th of Dec-15 with most of the Docs, rest medical & form 80 on 4th jan-16. Since than the status shows application received. till now no CO contact nor any update. my agent says its normal. but looking at the forum every body got some contact or grant within 45 to 50 days. its been 81 days since i am waiting..... in a dark room with knowing any thing.... i am trying to keep my patience looking at the people who had been waiting since much longer then me..
> My agent was not giving me the login id.... so by going through this forum i created a login now i can see the status myself. today i spoke to them & they are lying, told me the status is changed to 'application in progress'. but till now my login status shows application received...
> I dont know what to do......
> Can some one halp me please..
> Thanks & Regards....... Keep up the good work....
> MAY GOD BLESS US ALL.


Well now that you know that he is lying to you, do not trust him and keep track of your application using the immi account. You will also be able to see all the correspondence from DIBP in your mailbox. 

Apart from this the agent also would not be able to do anything rather than asking you to wait. 

Best Wishes hope you get positive outcome soon.


----------



## firsttimer

Ktoda said:


> Raghu, Mashar
> 260 days is ok when comparing with my timeline where at one point I thought I will break the forum record crossing 365 days. However, I ended my wait after 327 days from the date I lodged the visa.
> I understand this pain. In order to ease the pain, you have to just sit back and relax with family  this is the only solution and known solution to everybody but implementing this solution is very tough.. I KNOW THIS.
> 
> The delay of 327 or 260 days is because if you are claiming points on your work. CO requests your country embassy to check on this case and that embassy guy have to get in touch legally with our HR department and post as many questions in mail and our HR dept have to reply back about the genuineness of your case and he has to report the same to CO. With this only half of work is done but don't know again if CO want to check your work background if he's still not satisfied. uffff.. so your grants will come in your mailbox only and no body will steal it  so I request just be calm and try to concentrate on any other works.


Thanks for the inspiring words.. What to do, human mind .. Keeps jumping like a monkey


----------



## NxtDesAus

raghum4u said:


> Absolutely true... All my plans are on hold.. Not able to move an inch also. Since, I have not told many of friends can't even share my thoughts and always end up with the question, where I'm lost now a days.... :'(


Same here bro😞


----------



## Shashi_1978

firsttimer said:


> Anyone from GSM Brisbane waiting for more than two months after CO contact ?


Its almost 3 months since CO last contacted me (Dec 7th).


----------



## panna

Shashi_1978 said:


> Its almost 3 months since CO last contacted me (Dec 7th).


Dear its been all most 3 months since applied but no single contact or mail.... just one status 'application received'
Have patience..... God will bless us...


----------



## Gundi

Ktoda said:


> I ended my wait after 327 days from the date I lodged the visa.


@Ktoda - Looking at your timeline, I can see that some of the delay in your process was due to the addition of the baby in the application.
My case is similar. I've added my baby in November '15. 

I checked with my agent about the SLA for processing. He tells me that if it were not for the addition of the baby in the application(he said that he had to ask the CO to wait for medicals submission and put the case on hold till baby was born) - the SLA was 3 months from submission

But now since we've added the baby, the SLA is 2 years. 

Is this information correct or is he just trying to make sure I don't pester him for updates?


----------



## Obik

Rabbahs said:


> I also recieved this email last week and I replied to skill support at the same day. But today, after viewing your message, I forwarded my reply to [email protected]
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for sharing your information.


----------



## Obik

vikaschandra said:


> explain about the gaps between the education or work experience. if you are not sure on whom to send the email send it to both skilled support email as well as copy your case officer as well it would not do any harm


Thanks for your reply vikas.


----------



## sachin1978

Hi guys..

Glad to inform you that i've received the Golden Mail yesterday from DIBP.
Appreciate all your help during these anxious months !! 

Lodged the Application on 9th September.
Case Officer Allocated: 12th October
Got a call from Embassy-Delhi 15th January
Called up DIBP, however no updates, standard replies.
Grant Received on 1st March 2016

Was a lot of waiting, with no communication from DIBP, however alls good that ends well .
 Wish to see grants for all of you ! Cheers


----------



## gaus

sachin1978 said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Glad to inform you that i've received the Golden Mail yesterday from DIBP.
> Appreciate all your help during these anxious months !!
> 
> Lodged the Application on 9th September.
> Case Officer Allocated: 12th October
> Got a call from Embassy-Delhi 15th January
> Called up DIBP, however no updates, standard replies.
> Grant Received on 1st March 2016
> 
> Was a lot of waiting, with no communication from DIBP, however alls good that ends well .
> Wish to see grants for all of you ! Cheers


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## DVP_322

Hi friends,

I have seen some of the post where they have created their IMMI account to track the application as their agent not giving them the IMMI id.

My agent is not giving

Now, I want to know whether this people created a new IMMI account. Is it possible.

How to track my application where I don't have IMMI id and email id?

Please advise


----------



## captainm

Hi,

At the end of Feb I received my 189 invitation but have not lodged my application yet.
My questions is what does happen if before 60 days is over the quota is full? ( Software Engineering )
I'm worried that before I lodge my application the quota may be full, it's almost near full now.


P.S don't ask why I haven't lodged yet.

Regards,


----------



## giridharanb

captainm said:


> Hi,
> 
> At the end of Feb I received my 189 invitation but have not lodged my application yet.
> My questions is what does happen if before 60 days is over the quota is full? ( Software Engineering )
> I'm worried that before I lodge my application the quota may be full, it's almost near full now.
> 
> 
> P.S don't ask why I haven't lodged yet.
> 
> Regards,


Since you have got the invite, you have consumed one out of the quota. So, you are not impacted as long as you lodge within 60 days of the invite. The invite expires after 60 days, so then you will have to go for a fresh EOI. The quota limit will hit you then.

By the way, since you have PSed not to ask "why", I can't hold myself. Why haven't you lodged yet?


----------



## sipoflifein

*It's a SIX !!!!! No it's a Grant*

Hi Guys,

Batsman down the line and it's a SIX !!!!!!!! Nooooo it's a GRANT !!! YES YES it's a GRANT.

Got our grant today morning.
Thanks for all here, specifically KeeDa.


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats !


----------



## ankit_smart

Hi guys, 

It has been almost 50 days since I have lodged my visa but my status is still 
"application received". Should I follow up with DIBP on this or wait for 90 days to complete. I am getting impatient because my friend who applied with me has already got his grant within 20 days of applying.


----------



## andreyx108b

sachin1978 said:


> Hi guys.. Glad to inform you that i've received the Golden Mail yesterday from DIBP. Appreciate all your help during these anxious months !!  Lodged the Application on 9th September. Case Officer Allocated: 12th October Got a call from Embassy-Delhi 15th January Called up DIBP, however no updates, standard replies. Grant Received on 1st March 2016 Was a lot of waiting, with no communication from DIBP, however alls good that ends well .  Wish to see grants for all of you ! Cheers


Congrats!


----------



## DVP_322

panna said:


> Dear All
> I follow the this forum every day since aug-15. I applied for 489FS on 10th of Dec-15 with most of the Docs, rest medical & form 80 on 4th jan-16. Since than the status shows application received. till now no CO contact nor any update. my agent says its normal. but looking at the forum every body got some contact or grant within 45 to 50 days. its been 81 days since i am waiting..... in a dark room with knowing any thing.... i am trying to keep my patience looking at the people who had been waiting since much longer then me..
> My agent was not giving me the login id.... so by going through this forum i created a login now i can see the status myself. today i spoke to them & they are lying, told me the status is changed to 'application in progress'. but till now my login status shows application received...
> I dont know what to do......
> Can some one halp me please..
> Thanks & Regards....... Keep up the good work....
> MAY GOD BLESS US ALL.



Hi friends,

I have seen some of the post where they have created their IMMI account to track the application as their agent not giving them the IMMI id.

My agent is not giving

Now, I want to know whether this people created a new IMMI account. Is it possible.

How to track my application where I don't have IMMI id and email id?

Please advise


----------



## andreyx108b

sipoflifein said:


> Hi Guys, Batsman down the line and it's a SIX !!!!!!!! Nooooo it's a GRANT !!! YES YES it's a GRANT. Got our grant today morning. Thanks for all here, specifically KeeDa.


Congrats!)


----------



## andreyx108b

ankit_smart said:


> Hi guys, It has been almost 50 days since I have lodged my visa but my status is still "application received". Should I follow up with DIBP on this or wait for 90 days to complete. I am getting impatient because my friend who applied with me has already got his grant within 20 days of applying.


Too early, you got to wait 90 days.


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

hi,

should i write down HAP ID and client ID in form 815 ???? because its written under a heading ''office use only'' .... kindly help


----------



## alexdegzy

Consider yourself lucky you're at the last stage . From all indication it's a waiting game .
Don't compare your case with your friend's . The waiting would soon be over and you will be all smiles. 
And I would suggest you don't need to call since I've read about the likely consequences .Most that called mentioned it didn't help but rather prolonged the case the more
Relax and all the best.


----------



## deepgill

Congratulations... Sachin and Sipoflifein. All the very best for your future endeavors. Enjoy your lucky day.


----------



## apkaus

Hi Guys, CO is asking for USA pcc having full name as FBI just mentioned first and last name on the clearance certificate. Anybody else faced similar issue?


----------



## Rabbahs

andreyx108b said:


> Too early, you got to wait 90 days.


Hi Andy,

Look at my signature and let me know what should I do ? call them or simply wait ?

Thanks

Syed


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

sipoflifein said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Batsman down the line and it's a SIX !!!!!!!! Nooooo it's a GRANT !!! YES YES it's a GRANT.
> 
> 
> 
> Got our grant today morning.
> 
> Thanks for all here, specifically KeeDa.



Congratulations Sipoflifein, all the very best for the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVP_322

My agent is not giving me my IMMI account password and email us password to track or check the status my application

Is there any other way to track the application or can I create IMMI account to track the application


----------



## vikaschandra

sipoflifein said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Batsman down the line and it's a SIX !!!!!!!! Nooooo it's a GRANT !!! YES YES it's a GRANT.
> 
> Got our grant today morning.
> Thanks for all here, specifically KeeDa.


Congratulations


----------



## George2014

DVP_322 said:


> Is there any other way to track the application or can I create IMMI account to track the application


You may check this thread, our fellow forum members have explained the process very well.


----------



## sandipgp

sachin1978 said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Glad to inform you that i've received the Golden Mail yesterday from DIBP.
> Appreciate all your help during these anxious months !!
> 
> Lodged the Application on 9th September.
> Case Officer Allocated: 12th October
> Got a call from Embassy-Delhi 15th January
> Called up DIBP, however no updates, standard replies.
> Grant Received on 1st March 2016
> 
> Was a lot of waiting, with no communication from DIBP, however alls good that ends well .
> Wish to see grants for all of you ! Cheers


congrats


----------



## sandipgp

sipoflifein said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Batsman down the line and it's a SIX !!!!!!!! Nooooo it's a GRANT !!! YES YES it's a GRANT.
> 
> Got our grant today morning.
> Thanks for all here, specifically KeeDa.


Congratulations


----------



## charlie31

Here is an emergency situation. I have been diagnosed high Cholesterol, very high Triglycerides and low on good cholesterol. The good news is that my medical is still not done. Can seniors suggest if it's going to be a challenge to get Medicals cleared??


----------



## rj2309

After a painful wait of 164 Days , we just got our grants with the blessings of the lord.I would like to thank each one of you guys here and wish all good luck and its very easy to ask you ppl who wait to be patient, but i know how hard it is to go through this waiting process with no clue. Anyways thanks again and good luck.my quick time line below, 

Visa lodged - sep 25 2015
CO assigned - oct 28 
verification of emp - feb 18 
Grant - march 3 
IED - Oct 3
GSM - Brisbane


----------



## firsttimer

rj2309 said:


> After a painful wait of 164 Days , we just got our grants with the blessings of the lord.I would like to thank each one of you guys here and wish all good luck and its very easy to ask you ppl who wait to be patient, but i know how hard it is to go through this waiting process with no clue. Anyways thanks again and good luck.my quick time line below,
> 
> Visa lodged - sep 25 2015
> CO assigned - oct 28
> verification of emp - feb 18
> Grant - march 3
> IED - Oct 3
> GSM - Brisbane


Congratulations


----------



## deepgill

rj2309 said:


> After a painful wait of 164 Days , we just got our grants with the blessings of the lord.I would like to thank each one of you guys here and wish all good luck and its very easy to ask you ppl who wait to be patient, but i know how hard it is to go through this waiting process with no clue. Anyways thanks again and good luck.my quick time line below,
> 
> Visa lodged - sep 25 2015
> CO assigned - oct 28
> verification of emp - feb 18
> Grant - march 3
> IED - Oct 3
> GSM - Brisbane


First of all congratulations rj. If you don't mind could you elaborate the verification of employment on 18 feb..
Thanks


----------



## rahulnair

sipoflifein said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batsman down the line and it's a SIX !!!!!!!! Nooooo it's a GRANT !!! YES YES it's a GRANT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got our grant today morning.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all here, specifically KeeDa.




Congratulations! Loooong wait! All the best


----------



## rahulnair

sipoflifein said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batsman down the line and it's a SIX !!!!!!!! Nooooo it's a GRANT !!! YES YES it's a GRANT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got our grant today morning.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all here, specifically KeeDa.




What's your IED buddy?


----------



## sipoflifein

Thanks guys.
Just to update my IED 30 Dec 2016

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## rj2309

deepgill said:


> First of all congratulations rj. If you don't mind could you elaborate the verification of employment on 18 feb..
> Thanks


Thanks deep, It was just a formal interview about my job duties and the same was shared with my HR in a email to confirm what ever i said is legitimate.i see that you have had a verification recently, so you are closing in to the end. expect good news soon bro.


----------



## vikaschandra

rj2309 said:


> After a painful wait of 164 Days , we just got our grants with the blessings of the lord.I would like to thank each one of you guys here and wish all good luck and its very easy to ask you ppl who wait to be patient, but i know how hard it is to go through this waiting process with no clue. Anyways thanks again and good luck.my quick time line below,
> 
> Visa lodged - sep 25 2015
> CO assigned - oct 28
> verification of emp - feb 18
> Grant - march 3
> IED - Oct 3
> GSM - Brisbane


Congratulations rj


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

Congrats to those who received grants !!!

My question is how do you come to know that CO has started employment verification ? do they send any notification or they do it in background ? I understand that they sometimes call directly to the applicant and sometimes applicant hear about employment verification from their line managers or HR. Any suggestion how to enquire (specially when you dont feel comfortable discussing it in the current organization) ?


----------



## ranjoo

Hi, When filling EOI, did not mention all 10 yrs work experience JUST 1 YEAR AUSTRALIAN WHICH I WAS CLAIMING POINTS FOR But in 189 visa online application, I was asked to select YES/NO to the question "Have you employed for the past 10 years", I selected YES and added work experience in visa application but stated it as not relevent and claimed just 1 year as relevant which i had claimed in EOI. Will this become a big problem ?????


----------



## ranjoo

Also has anyone been asked to submits experience documents for not relevent work experience???????


----------



## ginni

28 days after first CO contact have passed today. So, can I call them to check the status of my application?


----------



## andreyx108b

ranjoo said:


> Also has anyone been asked to submits experience documents for not relevent work experience???????


No.


----------



## andreyx108b

ginni said:


> 28 days after first CO contact have passed today. So, can I call them to check the status of my application?


You need to wait at least 90 days from lodgment. 

On average CO cones back to you in 60 days after request.


----------



## JAN84

sachin1978 said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Glad to inform you that i've received the Golden Mail yesterday from DIBP.
> Appreciate all your help during these anxious months !!
> 
> Lodged the Application on 9th September.
> Case Officer Allocated: 12th October
> Got a call from Embassy-Delhi 15th January
> Called up DIBP, however no updates, standard replies.
> Grant Received on 1st March 2016
> 
> Was a lot of waiting, with no communication from DIBP, however alls good that ends well .
> Wish to see grants for all of you ! Cheers


Congratulations dear. All the best.


----------



## firsttimer

Congratulations to all those who got grants.. good to see some delivered this week


----------



## Ashuaust

Hello all 
I have few questions about personal verification .
1. Is it that only onshore applicants get personal verification at their workplace or even the offshore applicants .?
2 .if in India ,thn which place or city it 
has been done . 
3.whoever got personal verification ,did they get phone verification or email verification first ?

Please guys share your experience and comment .


----------



## Ashuaust

Hello all 

Does the application status changes from 'application received ' to 'application in progress ' before getting verification call or it doesn't matter and still receive verification .
Please comment .. thanks


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

*Grant*

By the Grace of Almighty I got grant for myself and my family including 4 kids (timeline upated), this forum is a great support for everyone like me, seniors are really helpful to guide all the way, thanks all of you specially Ghulam Murtaza, keeda, jeedain, and andrey.

Lots of prayers for all who are waiting for this day, its all about patience...so be cool, it may be your turn now,

Stay blessed.


----------



## JAN84

sipoflifein said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Batsman down the line and it's a SIX !!!!!!!! Nooooo it's a GRANT !!! YES YES it's a GRANT.
> 
> Got our grant today morning.
> Thanks for all here, specifically KeeDa.


Congrats bro ,, Wish you all the best.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Ashuaust said:


> Hello all
> I have few questions about personal verification .
> 1. Is it that only onshore applicants get personal verification at their workplace or even the offshore applicants .?
> 2 .if in India ,thn which place or city it
> has been done .
> 3.whoever got personal verification ,did they get phone verification or email verification first ?
> 
> Please guys share your experience and comment .



I believe both onshore and offshore applicants will go through employment verification but it depends on the CO to take the call on it. Not all applicants go through employment verification, it is random. I have many people on this forum who have been through employment verification, it is done by a call or by email. For me, it was through a call.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majician

Irfan Bhatti said:


> By the Grace of Almighty I got grant for myself and my family including 4 kids (timeline upated), this forum is a great support for everyone like me, seniors are really helpful to guide all the way, thanks all of you specially Ghulam Murtaza, keeda, jeedain, and andrey.
> 
> Lots of prayers for all who are waiting for this day, its all about patience...so be cool, it may be your turn now,
> 
> Stay blessed.


Congrats Irfan !!!! Was it Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Irfan Bhatti said:


> By the Grace of Almighty I got grant for myself and my family including 4 kids (timeline upated), this forum is a great support for everyone like me, seniors are really helpful to guide all the way, thanks all of you specially Ghulam Murtaza, keeda, jeedain, and andrey.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of prayers for all who are waiting for this day, its all about patience...so be cool, it may be your turn now,
> 
> 
> 
> Stay blessed.



Congratulations and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sipoflifein

JAN84 said:


> Congrats bro ,, Wish you all the best.


Thanks bro, 

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepgill

Irfan Bhatti said:


> By the Grace of Almighty I got grant for myself and my family including 4 kids (timeline upated), this forum is a great support for everyone like me, seniors are really helpful to guide all the way, thanks all of you specially Ghulam Murtaza, keeda, jeedain, and andrey.
> 
> Lots of prayers for all who are waiting for this day, its all about patience...so be cool, it may be your turn now,
> 
> Stay blessed.


Congratulations.. Irfan Bhatti sahib


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

Majician said:


> Congrats Irfan !!!! Was it Brisbane or Adelaide?


Thanks Mejician, it was brisbane than case moved to skill select team and grant received from brisbane finally,

Thanks.


----------



## indergreat

sipoflifein said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Batsman down the line and it's a SIX !!!!!!!! Nooooo it's a GRANT !!! YES YES it's a GRANT.
> 
> Got our grant today morning.
> Thanks for all here, specifically KeeDa.





sachin1978 said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Glad to inform you that i've received the Golden Mail yesterday from DIBP.
> Appreciate all your help during these anxious months !!





rj2309 said:


> After a painful wait of 164 Days , we just got our grants with the blessings of the lord.I would like to thank each one of you guys here and wish all good luck and its very easy to ask you ppl who wait to be patient, but i know how hard it is to go through this waiting process with no clue. Anyways thanks again and good luck.





Irfan Bhatti said:


> By the Grace of Almighty I got grant for myself and my family including 4 kids (timeline upated), this forum is a great support for everyone like me, seniors are really helpful to guide all the way


Many congratz guys .... finally the wait is over ... enjoy to the fullest guys and all the best for future ....


----------



## JAN84

rj2309 said:


> After a painful wait of 164 Days , we just got our grants with the blessings of the lord.I would like to thank each one of you guys here and wish all good luck and its very easy to ask you ppl who wait to be patient, but i know how hard it is to go through this waiting process with no clue. Anyways thanks again and good luck.my quick time line below,
> 
> Visa lodged - sep 25 2015
> CO assigned - oct 28
> verification of emp - feb 18
> Grant - march 3
> IED - Oct 3
> GSM - Brisbane


Congrats dear. Enjoy


----------



## panna

DVP_322 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have seen some of the post where they have created their IMMI account to track the application as their agent not giving them the IMMI id.
> 
> My agent is not giving
> 
> Now, I want to know whether this people created a new IMMI account. Is it possible.
> 
> How to track my application where I don't have IMMI id and email id?
> 
> Please advise


Dear 
go online immi
(1) https://online.immi.gov.au/ola/app
(2) Create an login id with your own mail id & Ph no.
(3) import your file with Transaction Reference Number (TRN) & other personal details. (TRN is there on your application reciept.)

& there you go
MAY GOD BLESS US ALL
regards


----------



## Majician

Irfan Bhatti said:


> Thanks Mejician, it was brisbane than case moved to skill select team and grant received from brisbane finally,
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks Irfan, any particular reason why it moved to Skill support team?? And when did they contact you?


----------



## JAN84

Irfan Bhatti said:


> By the Grace of Almighty I got grant for myself and my family including 4 kids (timeline upated), this forum is a great support for everyone like me, seniors are really helpful to guide all the way, thanks all of you specially Ghulam Murtaza, keeda, jeedain, and andrey.
> 
> Lots of prayers for all who are waiting for this day, its all about patience...so be cool, it may be your turn now,
> 
> Stay blessed.


Congrats bro. All the best.


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time

We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished 


Thank you allllllllll for the support and help
Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon


My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
First Co contact. 16/12/2015
Verification call 23/2/2016
Grant 3/3/2016


----------



## ramapithecus

panna said:


> Dear
> go online immi
> (1) https://online.immi.gov.au/ola/app
> (2) Create an login id with your own mail id & Ph no.
> (3) import your file with Transaction Reference Number (TRN) & other personal details. (TRN is there on your application reciept.)
> 
> & there you go
> MAY GOD BLESS US ALL
> regards


If you do not even have the TRN number or the receipt, call the DIBP number, they verify your passport number, DOB and some details, then they will give your id so that you can import your application. I did the same.


----------



## JAN84

yasmeenaaa said:


> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time
> 
> We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished
> 
> 
> Thank you allllllllll for the support and help
> Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> Verification call 23/2/2016
> Grant 3/3/2016


Congratulations Yasmeenaa.


----------



## vinaydavid

yasmeenaaa said:


> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time
> 
> We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished
> 
> 
> Thank you allllllllll for the support and help
> Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> Verification call 23/2/2016
> Grant 3/3/2016


Congratulations Yasmeenaaa....!!! These grants are really making our spirits high!!.... Now you have the most awaited grant...All the best for your future...!


----------



## Ktoda

yasmeenaaa said:


> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time
> 
> We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished
> 
> 
> Thank you allllllllll for the support and help
> Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> Verification call 23/2/2016
> Grant 3/3/2016


*Hurray...YASMEENA *
Wow... Congratulations my friend. Finally you got the grant... very happy to hear this News
There only single "like" button or else I would have clicked this post double, triple likes  

All the best for your next steps


----------



## Ktoda

I hope we have to hear the news from GAUS.... hope he will post some good news in this forum

GAUS  waiting for your news


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Ktodaaaaaaa my dear friend 
Thankssssssss I am so happy with your words I hope this will be new amazing future for all of us :grinning::grinning::grinning::grinning:

Sandjip, gaus, majician .... I wish to hear from you soooooon :smiley::smiley::smiley:


----------



## yasmeenaaa

vinaydavid said:


> yasmeenaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time
> 
> We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished
> 
> 
> Thank you allllllllll for the support and help
> Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> Verification call 23/2/2016
> Grant 3/3/2016
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Yasmeenaaa....!!! These grants are really making our spirits high!!.... Now you have the most awaited grant...All the best for your future...!
Click to expand...


Thanks a lot for your words 
It is really golden feeling reallly


----------



## Majician

yasmeenaaa said:


> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time
> 
> We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished
> 
> 
> Thank you allllllllll for the support and help
> Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> Verification call 23/2/2016
> Grant 3/3/2016


Congrats Yasmeena, time for celebration !!!


----------



## Majician

yasmeenaaa said:


> Ktodaaaaaaa my dear friend
> Thankssssssss I am so happy with your words I hope this will be new amazing future for all of us :grinning::grinning::grinning::grinning:
> 
> Sandjip, gaus, majician .... I wish to hear from you soooooon :smiley::smiley::smiley:


Insha Allah, thanks for the wishes, may you have a happy and prosperous life ahead !!!

Your long wait finally comes to an end.

Alhamdulilah !!


----------



## cooldave

Do anyone know about AustraliaGSM???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepgill

yasmeenaaa said:


> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time
> 
> We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished
> 
> 
> Thank you allllllllll for the support and help
> Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> Verification call 23/2/2016
> Grant 3/3/2016


Congratulations... Yasmeenaa. It is a good newz dear


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Majician said:


> yasmeenaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ktodaaaaaaa my dear friend
> Thankssssssss I am so happy with your words I hope this will be new amazing future for all of us :grinning::grinning::grinning::grinning:
> 
> Sandjip, gaus, majician .... I wish to hear from you soooooon :smiley::smiley::smiley:
> 
> 
> 
> Insha Allah, thanks for the wishes, may you have a happy and prosperous life ahead !!!
> 
> Your long wait finally comes to an end.
> 
> Alhamdulilah !!
Click to expand...

Yes my friend I can't believe till now

Inshallah I will hear the good news from you within this week


----------



## yasmeenaaa

deepgill said:


> yasmeenaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time
> 
> We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished
> 
> 
> Thank you allllllllll for the support and help
> Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> Verification call 23/2/2016
> Grant 3/3/2016
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations... Yasmeenaa. It is a good newz dear
Click to expand...

Thanks my friend it is amazing news really :tada::tada::tada::tada::tada:


----------



## vikaschandra

yasmeenaaa said:


> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time
> 
> We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished
> 
> 
> Thank you allllllllll for the support and help
> Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> Verification call 23/2/2016
> Grant 3/3/2016


Congratulations yasmeena. Best wishes to you


----------



## sachin_noida

When When When ....! It has been 93 days after lodgement, no news yet....

O grant where are you..come soon ....

Many congrats to all who got the grant today ..!!!


----------



## Prarthna

*Australian High Commision India Verification*

When and under what condition do Australian HIgh Commision India call for verification? I was invited to apply for my visa (subclass 189) on 5th Dec'15 and I had lodged my Visa application on 8th Dec. Subsequently I got a CO assigned in 5 days and asked for additional docs on 18th Dec'15 which I submitted on the same day . No communication from there on. No communication after that till today . Today(3rd March'16) I received a call from Australian HIgh Commision India for verifying my roles and skill. Is that a good sign ? It will be 3 months on 8th Mar and now I am starting to get worried... My husband never got any verification call from the high commision and he was granted his visa last in Apr 2015 .. :noidea:


----------



## andreyx108b

yasmeenaaa said:


> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished Thank you allllllllll for the support and help Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon My visa lodegement 11/11/2015 First Co contact. 16/12/2015 Verification call 23/2/2016 Grant 3/3/2016


Congrats!))) dint forget to update the immi tracker!))) 

Where are you heading? sydney?)


----------



## Abhimukta

Hi Guys,

I have observed that many of the members have mentioned a stage as "Employment Verification on -- date"; but could you please tell me how do we get to know that our employer has been contacted.


----------



## andreyx108b

Abhimukta said:


> Hi Guys, I have observed that many of the members have mentioned a stage as "Employment Verification on -- date"; but could you please tell me how do we get to know that our employer has been contacted.


From employer, usually.


----------



## Abhimukta

andreyx108b said:


> From employer, usually.


ok,thanks Andreyx108b

We recieved a mail with subject line containing "IMMI Assessment commence" on 23rd Feb 2016.I am really worried if this is a sign of delays or some problems with the application.


----------



## andreyx108b

Abhimukta said:


> ok,thanks Andreyx108b We recieved a mail with subject line containing "IMMI Assessment commence" on 23rd Feb 2016.I am really worried if this is a sign of delays or some problems with the application.


Its normal)) dont even worry ))


----------



## fernandezjairus

Nice to see October and November application backlogs getting closed. Fingers crossed for all you guys vybhavkmadadi, gaus, ktoda, majician, girdharanb, deepgill, indergreat, jan84, firsttimer and any others I may have missed.

Let's close this thread guys after each 2015 applicant gets their grant!!! 1864 pages and counting!!!! 2016 applicants please be patient!!!!

All the best guys!!!!


----------



## Shashi_1978

fernandezjairus said:


> Nice to see October and November application backlogs getting closed. Fingers crossed for all you guys vybhavkmadadi, gaus, ktoda, majician, girdharanb, deepgill, indergreat, jan84, firsttimer and any others I may have missed.
> 
> Let's close this thread guys after each 2015 applicant gets their grant!!! 1864 pages and counting!!!! 2016 applicants please be patient!!!!
> 
> All the best guys!!!!


Me too.... in the list Visa filed on 30th Nov. We are 10 users waiting . Best of luck to us..


----------



## AA007

Hi,

Is it must to upload polio vaccine certificate separately other than medical test?
Thanks


----------



## rj2309

Prarthna said:


> When and under what condition do Australian HIgh Commision India call for verification? I was invited to apply for my visa (subclass 189) on 5th Dec'15 and I had lodged my Visa application on 8th Dec. Subsequently I got a CO assigned in 5 days and asked for additional docs on 18th Dec'15 which I submitted on the same day . No communication from there on. No communication after that till today . Today(3rd March'16) I received a call from Australian HIgh Commision India for verifying my roles and skill. Is that a good sign ? It will be 3 months on 8th Mar and now I am starting to get worried... My husband never got any verification call from the high commision and he was granted his visa last in Apr 2015 .. :noidea:



You should be getting your grant in few days. dont worry.


----------



## Tpfp

Shashi_1978 said:


> Me too.... in the list Visa filed on 30th Nov. We are 10 users waiting . Best of luck to us..


Make that 11


----------



## manreetvirk

fernandezjairus said:


> Nice to see October and November application backlogs getting closed. Fingers crossed for all you guys vybhavkmadadi, gaus, ktoda, majician, girdharanb, deepgill, indergreat, jan84, firsttimer and any others I may have missed.
> 
> Let's close this thread guys after each 2015 applicant gets their grant!!! 1864 pages and counting!!!! 2016 applicants please be patient!!!!
> 
> All the best guys!!!!


Me also waiting...


----------



## George2014

With God's grace, our family has been received the grant today.

Timeline
SC- 189, Engg Technologist
Visa applied on 10.12.2015 (With all documents)
CO Contact 12.01.2016
Documents uploaded 21.01.2016
Grant 03.03.2016

Thanks everyone for their guidance during the entire process. Good luck to all those who are waiting for the grant.


----------



## andreyx108b

George2014 said:


> With God's grace, our family has been received the grant today. Timeline SC- 189, Engg Technologist Visa applied on 10.12.2015 (With all documents) CO Contact 12.01.2016 Documents uploaded 21.01.2016 Grant 03.03.2016 Thanks everyone for their guidance during the entire process. Good luck to all those who are waiting for the grant.


Congrats!


----------



## JAN84

AA007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it must to upload polio vaccine certificate separately other than medical test?
> Thanks


Yes better to upload Polio certificates as well


----------



## JAN84

George2014 said:


> With God's grace, our family has been received the grant today.
> 
> Timeline
> SC- 189, Engg Technologist
> Visa applied on 10.12.2015 (With all documents)
> CO Contact 12.01.2016
> Documents uploaded 21.01.2016
> Grant 03.03.2016
> 
> Thanks everyone for their guidance during the entire process. Good luck to all those who are waiting for the grant.


Gr8 news. Congrats dear


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

yasmeenaaa said:


> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time
> 
> We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished
> 
> 
> Thank you allllllllll for the support and help
> Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> Verification call 23/2/2016
> Grant 3/3/2016



Congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

George2014 said:


> With God's grace, our family has been received the grant today.
> 
> Timeline
> SC- 189, Engg Technologist
> Visa applied on 10.12.2015 (With all documents)
> CO Contact 12.01.2016
> Documents uploaded 21.01.2016
> Grant 03.03.2016
> 
> Thanks everyone for their guidance during the entire process. Good luck to all those who are waiting for the grant.



Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinvid

fernandezjairus said:


> Nice to see October and November application backlogs getting closed. Fingers crossed for all you guys vybhavkmadadi, gaus, ktoda, majician, girdharanb, deepgill, indergreat, jan84, firsttimer and any others I may have missed.
> 
> Let's close this thread guys after each 2015 applicant gets their grant!!! 1864 pages and counting!!!! 2016 applicants please be patient!!!!
> 
> All the best guys!!!!



Yea.. eagerly waiting !!..


----------



## vinaydavid

sachin_noida said:


> When When When ....! It has been 93 days after lodgement, no news yet....
> 
> O grant where are you..come soon ....
> 
> Many congrats to all who got the grant today ..!!!


As you have crossed 90 days of waiting, did you try calling DIBP Sachin??


----------



## jumboboss

manreetvirk said:


> Me also waiting...


Make that twelve, don't forget me too....


----------



## jumboboss

fernandezjairus said:


> Nice to see October and November application backlogs getting closed. Fingers crossed for all you guys vybhavkmadadi, gaus, ktoda, majician, girdharanb, deepgill, indergreat, jan84, firsttimer and any others I may have missed.
> 
> Let's close this thread guys after each 2015 applicant gets their grant!!! 1864 pages and counting!!!! 2016 applicants please be patient!!!!
> 
> All the best guys!!!!


me and heywb are also in this queue.


----------



## Abhimukta

As someone said, that we will get to know through our Employer only that they were contacted by Australian immigration body,but in that case, are we supposed to inform our employer that we have applied for Aus PR..?


----------



## jumboboss

tomorrow will be another last day of another week, and we people are still waiting... please COs clear-up the back lock.
Wait for a raindrop in the drought.


----------



## gaus

sipoflifein said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Batsman down the line and it's a SIX !!!!!!!! Nooooo it's a GRANT !!! YES YES it's a GRANT.
> 
> Got our grant today morning.
> Thanks for all here, specifically KeeDa.


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus

rj2309 said:


> After a painful wait of 164 Days , we just got our grants with the blessings of the lord.I would like to thank each one of you guys here and wish all good luck and its very easy to ask you ppl who wait to be patient, but i know how hard it is to go through this waiting process with no clue. Anyways thanks again and good luck.my quick time line below,
> 
> Visa lodged - sep 25 2015
> CO assigned - oct 28
> verification of emp - feb 18
> Grant - march 3
> IED - Oct 3
> GSM - Brisbane


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus

Irfan Bhatti said:


> By the Grace of Almighty I got grant for myself and my family including 4 kids (timeline upated), this forum is a great support for everyone like me, seniors are really helpful to guide all the way, thanks all of you specially Ghulam Murtaza, keeda, jeedain, and andrey.
> 
> Lots of prayers for all who are waiting for this day, its all about patience...so be cool, it may be your turn now,
> 
> Stay blessed.


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus

yasmeenaaa said:


> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time
> 
> We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished
> 
> 
> Thank you allllllllll for the support and help
> Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> Verification call 23/2/2016
> Grant 3/3/2016


Wow!!! Hearty Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus

Ktoda said:


> I hope we have to hear the news from GAUS.... hope he will post some good news in this forum
> 
> GAUS  waiting for your news


Me too mate ... Waiting to post

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus

George2014 said:


> With God's grace, our family has been received the grant today.
> 
> Timeline
> SC- 189, Engg Technologist
> Visa applied on 10.12.2015 (With all documents)
> CO Contact 12.01.2016
> Documents uploaded 21.01.2016
> Grant 03.03.2016
> 
> Thanks everyone for their guidance during the entire process. Good luck to all those who are waiting for the grant.


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## sandipgp

yasmeenaaa said:


> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time
> 
> We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished
> 
> 
> Thank you allllllllll for the support and help
> Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> Verification call 23/2/2016
> Grant 3/3/2016


Congratulations dear friend. That is great great news. All the best.      

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yasmeenaaa

andreyx108b said:


> yasmeenaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished Thank you allllllllll for the support and help Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon My visa lodegement 11/11/2015 First Co contact. 16/12/2015 Verification call 23/2/2016 Grant 3/3/2016
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!))) dint forget to update the immi tracker!)))
> 
> Where are you heading? sydney?)
Click to expand...

I am abroad now I will update it tomorrow 
The ied 18/5/2016


----------



## yasmeenaaa

sandipgp said:


> yasmeenaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time
> 
> We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished
> 
> 
> Thank you allllllllll for the support and help
> Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> Verification call 23/2/2016
> Grant 3/3/2016
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations dear friend. That is great great news. All the best.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




gaus said:


> yasmeenaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time
> 
> We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished
> 
> 
> Thank you allllllllll for the support and help
> Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> Verification call 23/2/2016
> Grant 3/3/2016
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Hearty Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles
Click to expand...

Thanks my friendssss wish u all the luck soooooon


----------



## Heywb

yasmeenaaa said:


> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time
> 
> We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished
> 
> 
> Thank you allllllllll for the support and help
> Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> Verification call 23/2/2016
> Grant 3/3/2016


Really happy for you. COngratulations


----------



## George2014

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!





JAN84 said:


> Gr8 news. Congrats dear





vybhavkmadadi said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





gaus said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Thank you guys. But now the real game begins, relocation, job search..so on.


----------



## Ktoda

George2014 said:


> With God's grace, our family has been received the grant today.
> 
> Timeline
> SC- 189, Engg Technologist
> Visa applied on 10.12.2015 (With all documents)
> CO Contact 12.01.2016
> Documents uploaded 21.01.2016
> Grant 03.03.2016
> 
> Thanks everyone for their guidance during the entire process. Good luck to all those who are waiting for the grant.


Congratulations and all the best for your next steps


----------



## KeeDa

Congrats all who received their grants.



delhi_ratnesh said:


> My question is how do you come to know that CO has started employment verification ? do they send any notification or they do it in background ? I understand that they sometimes call directly to the applicant and sometimes applicant hear about employment verification from their line managers or HR. Any suggestion how to enquire (specially when you dont feel comfortable discussing it in the current organization) ?


It is supposed to be a surprise visit or email/ phone call to either you or your employer. You will only know if you yourself get the verification call, or if your employer tells you about it.



ranjoo said:


> Also has anyone been asked to submits experience documents for not relevent work experience???????


Never.



Abhimukta said:


> ok,thanks Andreyx108b
> 
> We recieved a mail with subject line containing "IMMI Assessment commence" on 23rd Feb 2016.I am really worried if this is a sign of delays or some problems with the application.


Problems = No. Delays = most probably, yes. See this: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications and related text surrounding this topic as "_If your application cannot be finalised immediately you will receive advice that your application has been allocated..._"


----------



## Irfan Bhatti

Majician said:


> Thanks Irfan, any particular reason why it moved to Skill support team?? And when did they contact you?


Coz my cc payment decline 3 times for the family fees and skill support contact me 3 times, frankly I still don't understand the cause of decline 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## sachin_noida

vinaydavid said:


> As you have crossed 90 days of waiting, did you try calling DIBP Sachin??


Hi Vinay,

I have applied through a Agent and He told me that he will followup after few days.
So I didnt want to do it myself. Will do it after few days if needed....Your and mine timelines are exactly same


----------



## indergreat

yasmeenaaa said:


> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished Thank you allllllllll for the support and help Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> Verification call 23/2/2016
> Grant 3/3/2016


WOW finally the GRAAAAAAAAANT ... many many Congratz and all the best for future .... 



George2014 said:


> With God's grace, our family has been received the grant today.
> 
> Timeline
> SC- 189, Engg Technologist
> Visa applied on 10.12.2015 (With all documents)
> CO Contact 12.01.2016
> Documents uploaded 21.01.2016
> Grant 03.03.2016
> 
> Thanks everyone for their guidance during the entire process. Good luck to all those who are waiting for the grant.


many many Congratz buddy and all the best for future ....


----------



## sachin_noida

Achieving a faster visa decision
Most ‘complete’ applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation may be required before the application can be finalised.
A ‘complete application’ has all required documentation, including form 80, form 1221 and police clearance certificates, uploaded to ImmiAccount and health examinations undertaken before the application is allocated for assessment.
Refer to the document checklist for your visa subclass for details of required information. Attach documents to your application or update your application details using ImmiAccount.
If you cannot attach documents using ImmiAccount then you can provide additional documentation by emailing scanned documents directly to the processing team once your application is allocated.
If your application cannot be finalised immediately you will receive advice that your application has been allocated to a processing team. This will occur within two weeks of your allocation date and provide an email address for contact with the processing team. Any questions you have about your application should then be directed to that email address.


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## cozmopravesh

George2014 said:


> With God's grace, our family has been received the grant today.
> 
> Timeline
> SC- 189, Engg Technologist
> Visa applied on 10.12.2015 (With all documents)
> CO Contact 12.01.2016
> Documents uploaded 21.01.2016
> Grant 03.03.2016
> 
> Thanks everyone for their guidance during the entire process. Good luck to all those who are waiting for the grant.



Congrats George .....

My dates are almost similar to yours .... 

Have a great future down under


----------



## Cgarik

sachin_noida said:


> Achieving a faster visa decision
> Most ‘complete’ applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation may be required before the application can be finalised.
> A ‘complete application’ has all required documentation, including form 80, form 1221 and police clearance certificates, uploaded to ImmiAccount and health examinations undertaken before the application is allocated for assessment.
> Refer to the document checklist for your visa subclass for details of required information. Attach documents to your application or update your application details using ImmiAccount.
> If you cannot attach documents using ImmiAccount then you can provide additional documentation by emailing scanned documents directly to the processing team once your application is allocated.
> If your application cannot be finalised immediately you will receive advice that your application has been allocated to a processing team. This will occur within two weeks of your allocation date and provide an email address for contact with the processing team. Any questions you have about your application should then be directed to that email address.
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


Yes this is true.. Today i called DIBP and a lady told me that the my application is with the processing team and currently assessing. Only when they approve it moves to next stage and time lines cannot be mentioned.. I think first application will be assigned to CO and if there is any thing missing he/she sends mails to us and assign's it to processing team to take care of additional documents. 

She also mentioned processing time varies for different skill set..


----------



## rrc123

sachin_noida said:


> Achieving a faster visa decision
> Most ‘complete’ applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation may be required before the application can be finalised.
> A ‘complete application’ has all required documentation, including form 80, form 1221 and police clearance certificates, uploaded to ImmiAccount and health examinations undertaken before the application is allocated for assessment.
> Refer to the document checklist for your visa subclass for details of required information. Attach documents to your application or update your application details using ImmiAccount.
> If you cannot attach documents using ImmiAccount then you can provide additional documentation by emailing scanned documents directly to the processing team once your application is allocated.
> If your application cannot be finalised immediately you will receive advice that your application has been allocated to a processing team. This will occur within two weeks of your allocation date and provide an email address for contact with the processing team. Any questions you have about your application should then be directed to that email address.
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications




Thanks mate for the details.
as per my agent, form 1221 is not mandatory, it is needed only when CO asks for it, if he feels need for additional particulars of applicant/dependents.
is this true?

Rgds!


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Heywb said:


> yasmeenaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time
> 
> We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished
> 
> 
> Thank you allllllllll for the support and help
> Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> Verification call 23/2/2016
> Grant 3/3/2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really happy for you. COngratulations
Click to expand...

Thankssssssssss so much


----------



## ragas

yasmeenaaa said:


> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time
> 
> We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished
> 
> 
> Thank you allllllllll for the support and help
> Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> Verification call 23/2/2016
> Grant 3/3/2016


Congratulation Yasmeena ... A long wait is over !!


----------



## yasmeenaaa

indergreat said:


> yasmeenaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished Thank you allllllllll for the support and help Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> Verification call 23/2/2016
> Grant 3/3/2016
> 
> 
> 
> WOW finally the GRAAAAAAAAANT ... many many Congratz and all the best for future ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With God's grace, our family has been received the grant today.
> 
> Timeline
> SC- 189, Engg Technologist
> Visa applied on 10.12.2015 (With all documents)
> CO Contact 12.01.2016
> Documents uploaded 21.01.2016
> Grant 03.03.2016
> 
> Thanks everyone for their guidance during the entire process. Good luck to all those who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> many many Congratz buddy and all the best for future ....
Click to expand...


Thanksssssss my friend


----------



## VipanBali

I have submitted my documents in Nov itself but in dec 1st week during our health examination my wife has been asked for sputum test (which takes around 2 months of time) and in dec 1st week we got the medical clearance, So by when i can expect my grant letter? (as per experts calculation)

Thanks


----------



## George2014

indergreat said:


> WOW finally the GRAAAAAAAAANT ... many many Congratz and all the best for future ....
> 
> many many Congratz buddy and all the best for future ....


Thank you mate




cozmopravesh said:


> Congrats George .....
> 
> My dates are almost similar to yours ....
> 
> Have a great future down under


Thanks dear.

Yeah our dates are almost similar, trust me, we were keeping track of progress of your application. Wishing you a speedy grant.


----------



## mtabbaa83

yasmeenaaa said:


> Finallllllllllly my long wait is finished , received today 3/3/2016 my amazing golden email 2:30pm Adelaide time
> 
> We started this long trip since more than 1.5 year el hamdollah it is finally finished
> 
> 
> Thank you allllllllll for the support and help
> Thanks my dear friends , wish the rest of you all the luck and to get your grant very soon
> 
> 
> My visa lodegement 11/11/2015
> First Co contact. 16/12/2015
> Verification call 23/2/2016
> Grant 3/3/2016[/QUOT
> 
> Mabrooooooooooooooook Yasmeena. Im so happy for you.
> Your case really motivates me, Hope we get our soon as well.


----------



## namsfiz

Hello,

Can some one explain it my below query! I was contacted by a case officer yesterday the 02 MARCH (after 86 days) with a request for more information, whereas I provided in 1 hour after request received..

On the request letter, the following is highlighted.

Timeframe for response
*****INSTRUCTIONS FOR PROCESSING OFFICER – You MUST select one of the
Timeframe for Response options from the choice list within this letter. Failure to choose an
option will result in a defective notification being sent out.****
*

*As I already did front-loaded (PCC+Medical+F80+F1221), you can see my details in signature:
*

There were no time frame in number of days from the case officer. However I believe standard *time frame is 28 days* but in my attached letter as well as email there is no time frame... so what I understand and how soon I will get grant

Thanks in advance,


----------



## AUS_WAIT

Me too waiting since 24 June,2015. More than 8 months now....Tired of this long wait and patience quota getting over..


----------



## aussieby2016

VipanBali said:


> I have submitted my documents in Nov itself but in dec 1st week during our health examination my wife has been asked for sputum test (which takes around 2 months of time) and in dec 1st week we got the medical clearance, So by when i can expect my grant letter? (as per experts calculation)
> 
> Thanks


if ur wife undertook sputum tests in December 1st week then results would have come by Feb 16....in that case by mid/end March 16 u shud expect ur golden mail......


----------



## cozmopravesh

George2014 said:


> Thank you mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear.
> 
> Yeah our dates are almost similar, trust me, we were keeping track of progress of your application. Wishing you a speedy grant.



Hey good to know you were keeping track of me 

Let's stay in touch .... which city you have finalized to move to ?


----------



## Majician

Last day of the week about to begin, may this day brings loads of long pending grants !!!! Best of luck friends !


----------



## Obik

Hi Guys
My patience is on peak. I am fed up, now thinking to start reasoning over the phone. Calling every day to them, but I think no one over the phone staff what is happening with application.


----------



## Majician

Obik said:


> Hi Guys
> My patience is on peak. I am fed up, now thinking to start reasoning over the phone. Calling every day to them, but I think no one over the phone staff what is happening with application.


Dear Obik,

Please be patient, I know it is hard but we have no choice, what is yours shall come to you at the right time, wish you good luck and hope your wait ends soon insha Allah !!


----------



## Obik

Majician said:


> Dear Obik,
> 
> Please be patient, I know it is hard but we have no choice, what is yours shall come to you at the right time, wish you good luck and hope your wait ends soon insha Allah !!


Thanks you dear. We will get grant INshallah.


----------



## Obik

Majician said:


> Dear Obik,
> 
> Please be patient, I know it is hard but we have no choice, what is yours shall come to you at the right time, wish you good luck and hope your wait ends soon insha Allah !!


Just now a lady over the phone told me a different story. That CO did security referral on your application. And it is still outstanding. So he can't make any decision till any response.


----------



## DVP_322

panna said:


> DVP_322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends,
> 
> I have seen some of the post where they have created their IMMI account to track the application as their agent not giving them the IMMI id.
> 
> My agent is not giving
> 
> Now, I want to know whether this people created a new IMMI account. Is it possible.
> 
> How to track my application where I don't have IMMI id and email id?
> 
> Please advise
> 
> 
> 
> Dear
> go online immi
> (1) https://online.immi.gov.au/ola/app
> (2) Create an login id with your own mail id & Ph no.
> (3) import your file with Transaction Reference Number (TRN) & other personal details. (TRN is there on your application reciept.)
> 
> & there you go
> MAY GOD BLESS US ALL
> regards
Click to expand...

Hi penna

My agent has already created IMMI id and submitted application.

Can I creat another IMMI id to track application. Is thyere any harm in this to create another IMMI id


----------



## van00

George2014 said:


> With God's grace, our family has been received the grant today.
> 
> Timeline
> SC- 189, Engg Technologist
> Visa applied on 10.12.2015 (With all documents)
> CO Contact 12.01.2016
> Documents uploaded 21.01.2016
> Grant 03.03.2016
> 
> Thanks everyone for their guidance during the entire process. Good luck to all those who are waiting for the grant.



GSM Brisbane or Adelaide?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinc

Hi guys, after 200 days, my wife and I got our grant letters. I called them in March 1st, three days ago and asked the lady to put a note on my case since I have been waiting for a long time. She said that she would certainly do that for me. 
wish you all the best particularly those who are waiting for a long time.


----------



## vikaschandra

vinc said:


> Hi guys, after 200 days, my wife and I got our grant letters. I called them in March 1st, three days ago and asked the lady to put a note on my case since I have been waiting for a long time. She said that she would certainly do that for me.
> wish you all the best particularly those who are waiting for a long time.


Congratulations vinc. Best wishes to you and your family


----------



## vikaschandra

DVP_322 said:


> Hi penna
> 
> My agent has already created IMMI id and submitted application.
> 
> Can I creat another IMMI id to track application. Is thyere any harm in this to create another IMMI id


No harm in creating another account and importing your application. In parallel you would be able to see the immi accouny status ans well as the correspondence between your agent and the CO.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

vinc said:


> Hi guys, after 200 days, my wife and I got our grant letters. I called them in March 1st, three days ago and asked the lady to put a note on my case since I have been waiting for a long time. She said that she would certainly do that for me.
> wish you all the best particularly those who are waiting for a long time.



Congratulations and all the best.

It was a very long wait, was the delay due to any reason?

Also can you share your timeline as many of us access from our phones and will not be able to view your signature.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinc

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Congratulations and all the best.
> 
> It was a very long wait, was the delay due to any reason?
> 
> Also can you share your timeline as many of us access from our phones and will not be able to view your signature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. Yeah, a long and killing wait. I think the reason was the fact that they could not open F80 and F1221 until Dec 07 due to corruption error. I remember they asked people to use Chrome and IE but I uploaded them by Firefox. Practically, it means my visa process started on 07 Dec. Here is my timeline: 
--------
EOI SC189: 25-June-2015
Invitation: 03-Aug-15
Lodgement: 17-Aug-15
1st CO: 23-Oct-2015 (Medical, F80,F1221,CV)
2nd CO: 07-Dec-2015: asked for re-upload Form 80 & 1221 coz they couldn't open the files I had sent them before.
Skilled support email: 11-Jan-2016, asked for contact person details in OZ.
Grant: 04/March/2016


----------



## bnkamal

Hi,

Its been more than 3 months completed for my case. I havent heard anything yet other than mail from CO allocation in the end of Nov 2015.. I checked with my current company they too havent received any verification call until now.. Is it good that I call DBIP team to check the status of my application ? Pls advice.

Appreciate if some can can share me gsm adelaide phone number and also let me know what details that i need to have before calling them..


----------



## indergreat

vinc said:


> Hi guys, after 200 days, my wife and I got our grant letters. I called them in March 1st, three days ago and asked the lady to put a note on my case since I have been waiting for a long time. She said that she would certainly do that for me.
> wish you all the best particularly those who are waiting for a long time.


Congratz buddy .... hats off for the wait .... all the best for the future ....


----------



## cozmopravesh

vinc said:


> Hi guys, after 200 days, my wife and I got our grant letters. I called them in March 1st, three days ago and asked the lady to put a note on my case since I have been waiting for a long time. She said that she would certainly do that for me.
> wish you all the best particularly those who are waiting for a long time.



Heartiest congratulations to you and family.


----------



## indergreat

bnkamal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its been more than 3 months completed for my case. I havent heard anything yet other than mail from CO allocation in the end of Nov 2015.. I checked with my current company they too havent received any verification call until now.. Is it good that I call DBIP team to check the status of my application ? Pls advice.
> 
> Appreciate if some can can share me gsm adelaide phone number and also let me know what details that i need to have before calling them..


*yeah buddy go ahead with the call, though probably you'll get the generic answer that your application is under routine assessment and can't give you a specific time frame ....

here's the number +61 7313 67000, they'll ask for your passport number along with your DOB and your full name ....*


----------



## panna

DVP_322 said:


> Hi penna
> 
> My agent has already created IMMI id and submitted application.
> 
> Can I creat another IMMI id to track application. Is thyere any harm in this to create another IMMI id


Yes dear
go ahead & do it... follow the steps i told you...


----------



## bnkamal

indergreat said:


> *yeah buddy go ahead with the call, though probably you'll get the generic answer that your application is under routine assessment and can't give you a specific time frame ....
> 
> here's the number +61 7313 67000, they'll ask for your passport number along with your DOB and your full name ....*


Thanks for sharing the details. I called them, its closed already for the week .. OOPS !!
Will try next week.


----------



## sachin_noida

indergreat said:


> *yeah buddy go ahead with the call, though probably you'll get the generic answer that your application is under routine assessment and can't give you a specific time frame ....
> 
> here's the number +61 7313 67000, they'll ask for your passport number along with your DOB and your full name ....*



Can one call himself DIBP if he has applied through an agent. Also what should we ask them, status or how do we put it before them? 

Can someone pls share the GSM Brisbane number with me?


----------



## sipoflifein

*Thank u one and all*

Hi All,

Sorry for not responding to all yesterday as i was travelling and hence couldn't.

Would like to thank each and all who wished me both here and private message.
For the people who are waiting let me assure you, wait is worth it and it deserves time and respect.

Thanks,


----------



## indergreat

sachin_noida said:


> Can one call himself DIBP if he has applied through an agent. Also what should we ask them, status or how do we put it before them?
> 
> Can someone pls share the GSM Brisbane number with me?


*yeah why not, you can call them to know the status of your application, but give them at least 90 days to process your case, if you don't hear from them in 90 days then give them a call, though you're not gonna gain anything by doing that but it's just for your own satisfaction ....

just ask them that "I want to know the status of my application, because it's been too long and more than this many months, and haven't heard anything, they'll ask for CO contact date, if it is around 30-40 days they'll simply say that CO will come back to your application after like 8-10 weeks and so on ... just ask them to have a look at your file and tell your what is happening with your file ... 

Hopefully it helps*


----------



## gaus

vinc said:


> Hi guys, after 200 days, my wife and I got our grant letters. I called them in March 1st, three days ago and asked the lady to put a note on my case since I have been waiting for a long time. She said that she would certainly do that for me.
> wish you all the best particularly those who are waiting for a long time.


Congratulations Vinc! Great news.. all the best.

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## KeeDa

namsfiz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can some one explain it my below query! I was contacted by a case officer yesterday the 02 MARCH (after 86 days) with a request for more information, whereas I provided in 1 hour after request received..
> 
> On the request letter, the following is highlighted.
> 
> Timeframe for response
> *****INSTRUCTIONS FOR PROCESSING OFFICER – You MUST select one of the
> Timeframe for Response options from the choice list within this letter. Failure to choose an
> option will result in a defective notification being sent out.****
> *
> 
> *As I already did front-loaded (PCC+Medical+F80+F1221), you can see my details in signature:
> *
> 
> There were no time frame in number of days from the case officer. However I believe standard *time frame is 28 days* but in my attached letter as well as email there is no time frame... so what I understand and how soon I will get grant
> 
> Thanks in advance,


Ignore that text. It should've been replaced with the standard "must respond to this request within 28 days" text, but it seems either a system glitch or the case officer not selecting a certain option in the system when sending you this email.

Make sure you upload the requested document in your immiAccount and click the "Information Provided" button.


----------



## vinaydavid

indergreat said:


> *yeah why not, you can call them to know the status of your application, but give them at least 90 days to process your case, if you don't hear from them in 90 days then give them a call, though you're not gonna gain anything by doing that but it's just for your own satisfaction ....
> 
> just ask them that "I want to know the status of my application, because it's been too long and more than this many months, and haven't heard anything, they'll ask for CO contact date, if it is around 30-40 days they'll simply say that CO will come back to your application after like 8-10 weeks and so on ... just ask them to have a look at your file and tell your what is happening with your file ...
> 
> Hopefully it helps*


Hi Indergreat & Sachin,

Thats exactly the case with me today.
I had a call today in the morning (10am IST) on the same number. A lady picked the call and asked me how can she help. Then I have started explaining my situation with dates of Visa lodge and CO assigned. She then requested me to either give File No. or Passport No.(along with DOB and full name) to check the actual status of the application. As said, its the standard response that I got and she concluded the call informing me to wait for couple of weeks........ ....I am not sure whether she has put a reminder to CO on my application....


----------



## Evan82

vinc said:


> Hi guys, after 200 days, my wife and I got our grant letters. I called them in March 1st, three days ago and asked the lady to put a note on my case since I have been waiting for a long time. She said that she would certainly do that for me.
> wish you all the best particularly those who are waiting for a long time.



vinc, heartiest congrats man...
Remember the butterflies you had when skilled.support asked for friends and relatives in Aus... Told you to cool down then...
Best of luck with the job hunt...


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats buddy.


----------



## vikaschandra

End of yet another dissapointing week for many of us. Start killing the two days of weekend and look forward to have smiles on Monday. 

Best wishes to all who received their Grants.


----------



## namsfiz

KeeDa said:


> Ignore that text. It should've been replaced with the standard "must respond to this request within 28 days" text, but it seems either a system glitch or the case officer not selecting a certain option in the system when sending you this email.
> 
> Make sure you upload the requested document in your immiAccount and click the "Information Provided" button.



Thanks a lot KeeDa, Yes I uploaded requested document in my immiAccount and clicked the "Information Provided" button on the same day even with in 1 hour.

I hope the CO will see my request within a week, whereas on 07 March my 90 days will be completed... after that can I able to call DIBP for status check?


----------



## KeeDa

namsfiz said:


> Thanks a lot KeeDa, Yes I uploaded requested document in my immiAccount and clicked the "Information Provided" button on the same day even with in 1 hour.
> 
> I hope the CO will see my request within a week, whereas on 07 March my 90 days will be completed... after that can I able to call DIBP for status check?


Lets hope someone notices that you are done with the request and picks up your file soon, but if they don't, even calling them does not help these days. The operator asks us to wait 6 to 8 weeks (and not 28 days).


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

hi all,

i lodged my visa on 13/01/2016 ...
1st Co contacted on 28/01/2016 and asked for medicals completion
2nd Co contacted on 02/03/2016 and asked for Form 815 health undertaking.

what does this mean ??? is it a sign of case finalization or grant on the way ???


----------



## KeeDa

Faraz Ahmad said:


> hi all,
> 
> i lodged my visa on 13/01/2016 ...
> 1st Co contacted on 28/01/2016 and asked for medicals completion
> 2nd Co contacted on 02/03/2016 and asked for Form 815 health undertaking.
> 
> what does this mean ??? is it a sign of case finalization or grant on the way ???


Not any sign of an immediate grant, but routine processing. There were some health concerns identified from your medical results and hence the 815 declaration. Those who are asked for 815 declaration are given only 6 months IED from the date when you sign this declaration. You should be able to get more info on this topic from your case officer's email or the 815 pdf form itself.


----------



## Amlan

Best of luck to all who received their grants in the past two days.   

As for the others waiting(eternally) like me, we gotta find something to kill the next two days!


----------



## Amlan

Also, I read an article last night that there's gonna be a week-long strike of government workers sometime mid or end of March. Will share the link sometime later. The issue was merging of DIBP with customs or something that led to a huge uproar.

Wondering if that will impact grants I any way....

Here's the link - http://migrationalliance.com.au/imm...strike-action-and-more-processing-delays.html


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Faraz Ahmad said:


> hi all,
> 
> i lodged my visa on 13/01/2016 ...
> 1st Co contacted on 28/01/2016 and asked for medicals completion
> 2nd Co contacted on 02/03/2016 and asked for Form 815 health undertaking.
> 
> what does this mean ??? is it a sign of case finalization or grant on the way ???



Hi Faraz 
The form is not sign fo anything 
I received the grant 2.5 months after signing this form and I received also job verification after it 

Just follow the instructions and inshallah you will receive it soon


----------



## vikaschandra

Amlan said:


> Also, I read an article last night that there's gonna be a week-long strike of government workers sometime mid or end of March. Will share the link sometime later. The issue was merging of DIBP with customs or something that led to a huge uproar.
> 
> Wondering if that will impact grants I any way....
> 
> Here's the link - Immigration officers threaten strike action and more processing delays - Immigration Daily News - Migration Alliance


Hopefully it will impact only the airport operations and not delay the Visa Processing. Let us keep our fingers crossed


----------



## cozmopravesh

The Agony Starts As The Week Ends ........ Hope the coming week brings an end to this seemingly endless agony forever !!!


----------



## DVP_322

vikaschandra said:


> DVP_322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi penna
> 
> My agent has already created IMMI id and submitted application.
> 
> Can I creat another IMMI id to track application. Is thyere any harm in this to create another IMMI id
> 
> 
> 
> No harm in creating another account and importing your application. In parallel you would be able to see the immi accouny status ans well as the correspondence between your agent and the CO.
Click to expand...

Hi

Means I hv to create the new IMMI account and import the my application which already lodged with TRF no.

Right? 

Need not to upload anything.


----------



## Bittu007

*Grant Received*

By god Grace and wishes of all the elders and family members we have received our grant mail today morning 04 : 30 Am Australia time. 
Its been a long journey so many positive and negative thoughts in mind but i had a full confidence on god that i will get it one day and fortunately today is the day !! 

All mates don't worry you will also get it sooner just have faith on god.

Below are my timelines : 

Visa Lodged : 16 Sep.
CO Assigned : 25 OCT asked for form 80.
Provided all the documents on 5th Nov.
Employment verification call : 25th February.
Grant : 04 March 2015.
IED : 27 sep 2016

Thanks.


----------



## aussieby2016

Bittu007 said:


> By god Grace and wishes of all the elders and family members we have received our grant mail today morning 04 : 30 Am Australia time.
> Its been a long journey so many positive and negative thoughts in mind but i had a full confidence on god that i will get it one day and fortunately today is the day !!
> 
> All mates don't worry you will also get it sooner just have faith on god.
> 
> Below are my timelines :
> 
> Visa Lodged : 16 Sep.
> CO Assigned : 25 OCT asked for form 80.
> Provided all the documents on 5th Nov.
> Employment verification call : 25th February.
> Grant : 04 March 2015.
> IED : 27 sep 2016
> 
> Thanks.


congrats...a long waiting time has finally ended....


----------



## andreyx108b

Bittu007 said:


> By god Grace and wishes of all the elders and family members we have received our grant mail today morning 04 : 30 Am Australia time. Its been a long journey so many positive and negative thoughts in mind but i had a full confidence on god that i will get it one day and fortunately today is the day !!  All mates don't worry you will also get it sooner just have faith on god. Below are my timelines : Visa Lodged : 16 Sep. CO Assigned : 25 OCT asked for form 80. Provided all the documents on 5th Nov. Employment verification call : 25th February. Grant : 04 March 2015. IED : 27 sep 2016 Thanks.


Congrats!!!)))


----------



## vinc

Evan82 said:


> vinc, heartiest congrats man...
> Remember the butterflies you had when skilled.support asked for friends and relatives in Aus... Told you to cool down then...
> Best of luck with the job hunt...


Yay, I vividly remember those days. Now thoses days are gone and we are about to start our new journey . I hope you get it soon and not have to bear such a pain . Fingers crossed for all of EF members who are waiting .


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

yasmeenaaa said:


> Hi Faraz
> The form is not sign fo anything
> I received the grant 2.5 months after signing this form and I received also job verification after it
> 
> Just follow the instructions and inshallah you will receive it soon


inshaAllah ... thanks a lot yasmeenaa .. congrats and wish u best of luck


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

KeeDa said:


> Not any sign of an immediate grant, but routine processing. There were some health concerns identified from your medical results and hence the 815 declaration. Those who are asked for 815 declaration are given only 6 months IED from the date when you sign this declaration. You should be able to get more info on this topic from your case officer's email or the 815 pdf form itself.


thanks a lot keeda ... stay blessed


----------



## vikaschandra

Bittu007 said:


> By god Grace and wishes of all the elders and family members we have received our grant mail today morning 04 : 30 Am Australia time.
> Its been a long journey so many positive and negative thoughts in mind but i had a full confidence on god that i will get it one day and fortunately today is the day !!
> 
> All mates don't worry you will also get it sooner just have faith on god.
> 
> Below are my timelines :
> 
> Visa Lodged : 16 Sep.
> CO Assigned : 25 OCT asked for form 80.
> Provided all the documents on 5th Nov.
> Employment verification call : 25th February.
> Grant : 04 March 2015.
> IED : 27 sep 2016
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations Bittu.


----------



## JamesSultan

Dear All,

While filling up the online visa application, i came across the following questions which are confusing, need your help in answering them.
1. Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
**In my last country of residence, i spent around 25 years and during that time i have change several addresses. This question also asks me to add dates of stay, In my case, I have lived for only 3 months at the last address in that country (out of total 25 years). If i follow the instructions and add only the last address, it will just represent 3 months, not 25 years**
What is the correct way to mention it? Shall i only mention the last address with the dates representing just a 3 months of stay at that address?

2. Education history,
**Is it fine if i only mention my bachelors degree and not the secondary school? As per skill assessment, my highest qualification is the Bachelors Degree**
**How to add currently enrolled degree? As we cannot add it without entering an end date**

Thanks in advance.


----------



## George2014

van00 said:


> GSM Brisbane or Adelaide?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Adelaide mate.


----------



## indergreat

Bittu007 said:


> By god Grace and wishes of all the elders and family members we have received our grant mail today morning 04 : 30 Am Australia time.
> Its been a long journey so many positive and negative thoughts in mind but i had a full confidence on god that i will get it one day and fortunately today is the day !!
> 
> All mates don't worry you will also get it sooner just have faith on god.
> 
> Below are my timelines :
> 
> Visa Lodged : 16 Sep.
> CO Assigned : 25 OCT asked for form 80.
> Provided all the documents on 5th Nov.
> Employment verification call : 25th February.
> Grant : 04 March 2015.
> IED : 27 sep 2016
> 
> Thanks.


Many Congratulations buddy ... best of luck for future as well ....


----------



## australia_bound

*Can i work in Sydney on Victoria 190 Visa ?*

hi everyone...i have small doubt i.e. i had got my 190 visa for Victoria state in Dec. 2015.
Now my current organisation in India is offering me a job in Sydney location.But as my visa is Victoria state specific, Can i work in Sydney location.If yes, will it effect my future or citizenship etc.
Is it possible that my base location in company remains Melbourne,Victoria only but i do work in Sydney location ? Please clarify this if anyone has some idea.


----------



## Ktoda

Bittu007 said:


> By god Grace and wishes of all the elders and family members we have received our grant mail today morning 04 : 30 Am Australia time.
> Its been a long journey so many positive and negative thoughts in mind but i had a full confidence on god that i will get it one day and fortunately today is the day !!
> 
> All mates don't worry you will also get it sooner just have faith on god.
> 
> Below are my timelines :
> 
> Visa Lodged : 16 Sep.
> CO Assigned : 25 OCT asked for form 80.
> Provided all the documents on 5th Nov.
> Employment verification call : 25th February.
> Grant : 04 March 2015.
> IED : 27 sep 2016
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations and all the best for your next steps


----------



## Ktoda

australia_bound said:


> hi everyone...i have small doubt i.e. i had got my 190 visa for Victoria state in Dec. 2015.
> Now my current organisation in India is offering me a job in Sydney location.But as my visa is Victoria state specific, Can i work in Sydney location.If yes, will it effect my future or citizenship etc.
> Is it possible that my base location in company remains Melbourne,Victoria only but i do work in Sydney location ? Please clarify this if anyone has some idea.


As per State Sponsorship rules, you have to work in Victoria state for 2 years.
But if you are getting job in Sydney which is another state (NSW) and don't know the consequences because at your work location Sydney, they will ask your visa/passport copy and in that they will come to know


----------



## VipanBali

indergreat said:


> *yeah buddy go ahead with the call, though probably you'll get the generic answer that your application is under routine assessment and can't give you a specific time frame ....
> 
> here's the number +61 7313 67000, they'll ask for your passport number along with your DOB and your full name ....*


Could you please share the number for brisbane also if you have.... Thanks


----------



## civil189

Hi
I lodged my visa on 30 Jan 
No co contact till date
If I resign from my current job for which I am not claiming any points do I need to inform DiBP regarding this 
Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NxtDesAus

Hey guys, Please add the date of your employment verification as well in your signature, just to track if DIBP does employment verification of all applicants and if yes, then how much time it takes to grant!

Also those who have granted, please share their new signature.

Thank you!


----------



## charlie31

australia_bound said:


> hi everyone...i have small doubt i.e. i had got my 190 visa for Victoria state in Dec. 2015.
> Now my current organisation in India is offering me a job in Sydney location.But as my visa is Victoria state specific, Can i work in Sydney location.If yes, will it effect my future or citizenship etc.
> Is it possible that my base location in company remains Melbourne,Victoria only but i do work in Sydney location ? Please clarify this if anyone has some idea.


No you can't, if visa is for Victoria, the work only in Victoria.


----------



## fernandes.oscar

Can someone help me with the DIBP Brisbane number???


----------



## Fantastic

fernandes.oscar said:


> can someone help me with the dibp brisbane number???


+61731367000


----------



## Majician

Guys, I know being patient is hard, but I would advise everybody not to call them, since it is just a waste of time for us and them, the grant will come when it is bound to, calling them won't expedite things for you, it might delay however


----------



## DVP_322

DVP_322 said:


> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVP_322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi penna
> 
> My agent has already created IMMI id and submitted application.
> 
> Can I creat another IMMI id to track application. Is thyere any harm in this to create another IMMI id
> 
> 
> 
> No harm in creating another account and importing your application. In parallel you would be able to see the immi accouny status ans well as the correspondence between your agent and the CO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> 
> Means I hv to create the new IMMI account and import the my application which already lodged with TRF no.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Need not to upload anything.
Click to expand...


Can I create another IMMI account with same TRF no 

Whether my can come to know if I create I another IMMI account 

After creating new IMMI account, GSM PEOPLE SEND THE GRAND LETTER AND STATUS ON BOTH IMMI ACCOUNT AND BOTH E MAIL ID. 

I m bit confused that's asking you to become doubly sure


----------



## George2014

DVP_322 said:


> Can I create another IMMI account with same TRF no
> 
> Whether my can come to know if I create I another IMMI account
> 
> After creating new IMMI account, GSM PEOPLE SEND THE GRAND LETTER AND STATUS ON BOTH IMMI ACCOUNT AND BOTH E MAIL ID.
> 
> I m bit confused that's asking you to become doubly sure


1. Yes
2. No (Not sure though)
3. Status to both, but by default all mail will go to agent. I had done this, I did not get grant letters. But I could see the status as granted.


----------



## Obik

Majician said:


> Guys, I know being patient is hard, but I would advise everybody not to call them, since it is just a waste of time for us and them, the grant will come when it is bound to, calling them won't expedite things for you, it might delay however


Dear , Have you any idea that how long it takes for Pakistani applicant for there security checks? An average estimate. And how they do it?


----------



## manreetvirk

George2014 said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. No (Not sure though)
> 3. Status to both, but by default all mail will go to agent. I had done this, I did not get grant letters. But I could see the status as granted.


I just want to know that is status changes from assessment in progress to granted when you received grant mail..?


----------



## NONPRI

manreetvirk said:


> I just want to know that is status changes from assessment in progress to granted when you received grant mail..?


Yes-
"Assessment in progress status" will change to "Finalized"


----------



## sahil4343

hello guys,

i have submitted my visa application subclass 189(Accountant Occupation) on july 2015 and CO was assigned on 7 sep 2015 and they did phone, email and physical verification on my employment in Dec 2015 and i have send 2 mails and i have call them on 9 feb 2016 they said my visa application is finalised but decision has not been made 
its nearly 1 month but i did not get any response 

please advise


----------



## firsttimer

Do anyone have any idea as to how many months is form 815 declaration valid ?


----------



## cozmopravesh

sahil4343 said:


> hello guys,
> 
> i have submitted my visa application subclass 189(Accountant Occupation) on july 2015 and CO was assigned on 7 sep 2015 and they did phone, email and physical verification on my employment in Dec 2015 and i have send 2 mails and i have call them on 9 feb 2016 they said my visa application is finalised but decision has not been made
> its nearly 1 month but i did not get any response
> 
> please advise



Hi sahil,

Your grant seems to be released soon as they said it's finalized.

Which city was your employment was where physical verification happened?


----------



## sahil4343

Hyderabad City


----------



## manreetvirk

NONPRI said:


> Yes-
> "Assessment in progress status" will change to "Finalized"


Thanks dear..


----------



## DVP_322

George2014 said:


> DVP_322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I create another IMMI account with same TRF no
> 
> Whether my can come to know if I create I another IMMI account
> 
> After creating new IMMI account, GSM PEOPLE SEND THE GRAND LETTER AND STATUS ON BOTH IMMI ACCOUNT AND BOTH E MAIL ID.
> 
> I m bit confused that's asking you to become doubly sure
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes
> 2. No (Not sure though)
> 3. Status to both, but by default all mail will go to agent. I had done this, I did not get grant letters. But I could see the status as granted.
Click to expand...


Thanks. I will do this.


----------



## ramapithecus

*Co revisiting the case*

Anyone knows, as the CO sends the document request, there is also the information that he/she will revisit the application after 28 days. Is it exactly happening on 28 days these days? or approx. how many days?


----------



## gaus

Bittu007 said:


> By god Grace and wishes of all the elders and family members we have received our grant mail today morning 04 : 30 Am Australia time.
> Its been a long journey so many positive and negative thoughts in mind but i had a full confidence on god that i will get it one day and fortunately today is the day !!
> 
> All mates don't worry you will also get it sooner just have faith on god.
> 
> Below are my timelines :
> 
> Visa Lodged : 16 Sep.
> CO Assigned : 25 OCT asked for form 80.
> Provided all the documents on 5th Nov.
> Employment verification call : 25th February.
> Grant : 04 March 2015.
> IED : 27 sep 2016
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## vikaschandra

ramapithecus said:


> Anyone knows, as the CO sends the document request, there is also the information that he/she will revisit the application after 28 days. Is it exactly happening on 28 days these days? or approx. how many days?


So far I have seen only few cases where the CO visited the case after information requested and they got granted. Otherwise the average wait time is almost 4-8 weeks


----------



## Majician

Obik said:


> Dear , Have you any idea that how long it takes for Pakistani applicant for there security checks? An average estimate. And how they do it?


I have no idea how much time it takes, they never told me about it but I believe I am also going through the same process, it has been 3 months and no news from them.

We just need to be patient.


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

ramapithecus said:


> Anyone knows, as the CO sends the document request, there is also the information that he/she will revisit the application after 28 days. Is it exactly happening on 28 days these days? or approx. how many days?


they contacted me after 32 days ... bcz 28 was weekend


----------



## Pride

*Waiting since more than 3 months after final document submission*



vinaydavid said:


> Hi Indergreat & Sachin,
> 
> Thats exactly the case with me today.
> I had a call today in the morning (10am IST) on the same number. A lady picked the call and asked me how can she help. Then I have started explaining my situation with dates of Visa lodge and CO assigned. She then requested me to either give File No. or Passport No.(along with DOB and full name) to check the actual status of the application. As said, its the standard response that I got and she concluded the call informing me to wait for couple of weeks........ ....I am not sure whether she has put a reminder to CO on my application....


Hi,

I've been waiting for more than 3 months for a reply after my final doc submission. I emailed my CO but I got the same reply that they will reply in 7 days and never did. I'm thinking of making the call. Can you tell me the phone number where I can reach them?

Thanks.


----------



## namsfiz

CO asked after 3 months, only for one document ... what does it means they checked all my documents?? and when they will come and checked uploaded document... 

One of my friend get grant exact after one week of submitted documents.. actually it's very complex to understand how CO's are working..


----------



## vikaschandra

namsfiz said:


> CO asked after 3 months, only for one document ... what does it means they checked all my documents?? and when they will come and checked uploaded document...
> 
> One of my friend get grant exact after one week of submitted documents.. actually it's very complex to understand how CO's are working..


Namsfiz you are close to getting grant. Just keep your fingers crossed and spread the good news


----------



## favour28

Hello guys,
Pls I have a question.I was assessed by Icaa in Aug 2015 as having worked for two companies.

July 2009-Sep 2010( thats 1year and 2months)
Sep 2010-July 2015( that's 4years and 10months)

Totaling 5years all together.By September 2015 I had spent 5years in the second company and this month makes it 5years 5months I have spent in the second company.
My question now is,is it okay to remove the first company entirely from my EOI(my points are not affected with or without it) or it has to be included since ICAA assessed it.I want to remove because company is barely surviving as we speak and few paperwork from them exist(this i told Icaa about though)

Or can removing it bring about discrepancies the case officer won't be happy with.


----------



## vikaschandra

favour28 said:


> Hello guys,
> Pls I have a question.I was assessed by Icaa in Aug 2015 as having worked for two companies.
> 
> July 2009-Sep 2010( thats 1year and 2months)
> Sep 2010-July 2015( that's 4years and 10months)
> 
> Totaling 5years all together.By September 2015 I had spent 5years in the second company and this month makes it 5years 5months I have spent in the second company.
> My question now is,is it okay to remove the first company entirely from my EOI(my points are not affected with or without it) or it has to be included since ICAA assessed it.I want to remove because company is barely surviving as we speak and few paperwork from them exist(this i told Icaa about though)
> 
> Or can removing it bring about discrepancies the case officer won't be happy with.


Your question is little confusing? Are you waiting for the invite or have you already got ITA and lodged your visa?

If you are waiting for ITA ypu can make changes to your eoi as you desire.
If you have already lodged your visa and had claimed points for the experience from that company to secure invite you cannot make any changes at this time.


----------



## donivnir

I'm a close observer of this forum. I have applied for 189. Today got a CO assigned and received a mail from her requesting Reference letter on official letter head with name, position and direct contact number of the authorized person writing the reference letter.

I don't have the reference letter with roles and responsibilities from my employers. My employers are not willing to provide reference letter with roles and responsibilities. So I have uploaded my offer letter, Service certificate (official letter head),Payslips and submitted staturatity declaration from my Manager depicting my roles and responsibilities which i used for my ACS Assessment. Unfortunately the SD provided by me for ACS don't have the contact number and email id of my manager.

What should be my approach in this case? Can i get new SD with (email /Telephone no) from my mangers or Can i upload the scanned copies of my Manager Business Card which has all his contact details ?

Please advise...

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

donivnir said:


> I'm a close observer of this forum. I have applied for 189. Today got a CO assigned and received a mail from her requesting Reference letter on official letter head with name, position and direct contact number of the authorized person writing the reference letter. I don't have the reference letter with roles and responsibilities from my employers. My employers are not willing to provide reference letter with roles and responsibilities. So I have uploaded my offer letter, Service certificate (official letter head),Payslips and submitted staturatity declaration from my Manager depicting my roles and responsibilities which i used for my ACS Assessment. Unfortunately the SD provided by me for ACS don't have the contact number and email id of my manager. What should be my approach in this case? Can i get new SD with (email /Telephone no) from my mangers or Can i upload the scanned copies of my Manager Business Card which has all his contact details ? Please advise... Thanks



Yes, get a new SD with contact details.


----------



## favour28

vikaschandra said:


> Your question is little confusing? Are you waiting for the invite or have you already got ITA and lodged your visa?
> 
> If you are waiting for ITA ypu can make changes to your eoi as you desire.
> If you have already lodged your visa and had claimed points for the experience from that company to secure invite you cannot make any changes at this time.


I have only lodged my EOI I havnt been invited to apply yet.I want to remove one of the companies that ICAA assessed from the EOI entirely.Will this cause an issue when I'm eventually asked to lodge to my application?


----------



## vikaschandra

favour28 said:


> I have only lodged my EOI I havnt been invited to apply yet.I want to remove one of the companies that ICAA assessed from the EOI entirely.Will this cause an issue when I'm eventually asked to lodge to my application?


If you have not received your invite yet it is totally upto you on which jobs you want to claim and which you do not want to. You can edit your eoi. 
If your are not claiming any points for jobs that you mark non relevant on your eoi you will not be required to provide documents for that.


----------



## favour28

vikaschandra said:


> If you have not received your invite yet it is totally upto you on which jobs you want to claim and which you do not want to. You can edit your eoi.
> If your are not claiming any points for jobs that you mark non relevant on your eoi you will not be required to provide documents for that.


The job in question has been assessed by ICAA and viewed as relevant.Must I include it?


----------



## raghum4u

donivnir said:


> I'm a close observer of this forum. I have applied for 189. Today got a CO assigned and received a mail from her requesting Reference letter on official letter head with name, position and direct contact number of the authorized person writing the reference letter.
> 
> I don't have the reference letter with roles and responsibilities from my employers. My employers are not willing to provide reference letter with roles and responsibilities. So I have uploaded my offer letter, Service certificate (official letter head),Payslips and submitted staturatity declaration from my Manager depicting my roles and responsibilities which i used for my ACS Assessment. Unfortunately the SD provided by me for ACS don't have the contact number and email id of my manager.
> 
> What should be my approach in this case? Can i get new SD with (email /Telephone no) from my mangers or Can i upload the scanned copies of my Manager Business Card which has all his contact details ?
> 
> Please advise...
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

What i have observed is ,in case you have produced affidavit/reference letter , DIBP is checking with employers directly to validate the claim. There was mail from DIBP to HR in my case, the mail was asking for employment verification on Roles and responsibilities, no. work hrs, title held, last salary. And also something like 

" Could you also confirm whether the person who has signed the letter is authorized to do so? 

There are concerns on genuineness of the letter, hence grateful if you could confirm authenticity of the attached documents. "

Hope this helps....!!!


----------



## donivnir

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, get a new SD with contact details.


Thanks Andrey !


----------



## donivnir

raghum4u said:


> Hi,
> 
> What i have observed is ,in case you have produced affidavit/reference letter , DIBP is checking with employers directly to validate the claim. There was mail from DIBP to HR in my case, the mail was asking for employment verification on Roles and responsibilities, no. work hrs, title held, last salary. And also something like
> 
> " Could you also confirm whether the person who has signed the letter is authorized to do so?
> 
> There are concerns on genuineness of the letter, hence grateful if you could confirm authenticity of the attached documents. "
> 
> Hope this helps....!!!



Thanks Raghu !


----------



## vikaschandra

favour28 said:


> The job in question has been assessed by ICAA and viewed as relevant.Must I include it?


Yes but mark it as non relevant if you do not want to claim for it


----------



## favour28

vikaschandra said:


> Yes but mark it as non relevant if you do not want to claim for it


Thank you.
So If I mark a job as non relevant on my EOI,when I"m eventually invited to apply,I don't have to provide documents for it?(Pls don't forget ICAA has assessed it relevant but Im not convinced I have strong enough paper evidence for it)


----------



## Majician

Hi Guys,

I have a question, any Engineer here (Electrical, Electronics, Mechanical, Civil or Engineering Technologist) who had job verification from DIBP?

What I am seeing is that most of the verifications posted on the forum is related to IT professionals, also looking at my timeline do you think if there are chances that still my employment verification could take place? I have asked my current and previous 2 employers and none of them received any email or call yet.

Thanks


----------



## Heywb

Majician said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question, any Engineer here (Electrical, Electronics, Mechanical, Civil or Engineering Technologist) who had job verification from DIBP?
> 
> What I am seeing is that most of the verifications posted on the forum is related to IT professionals, also looking at my timeline do you think if there are chances that still my employment verification could take place? I have asked my current and previous 2 employers and none of them received any email or call yet.
> 
> Thanks


Yes brother, I am a telecommunication engineer holding bachelors degree of Electrical engineering. My verification was done from my current employer as in my signature. They send all the documents that i submitted to my HR for verification.


----------



## JAN84

Majician said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question, any Engineer here (Electrical, Electronics, Mechanical, Civil or Engineering Technologist) who had job verification from DIBP?
> 
> What I am seeing is that most of the verifications posted on the forum is related to IT professionals, also looking at my timeline do you think if there are chances that still my employment verification could take place? I have asked my current and previous 2 employers and none of them received any email or call yet.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Majician
Iam telecommunication Engineer but still no any update for job verification. I checked with my current employer company they confirmed the same. 
:juggle::juggle:


----------



## indergreat

VipanBali said:


> Could you please share the number for brisbane also if you have.... Thanks


It's the GSM processing office number, just call the number I gave, doesn't matter if your application is with Adelaide or Brisbane processing office ...


----------



## vikaschandra

favour28 said:


> Thank you.
> So If I mark a job as non relevant on my EOI,when I"m eventually invited to apply,I don't have to provide documents for it?(Pls don't forget ICAA has assessed it relevant but Im not convinced I have strong enough paper evidence for it)


As far as i know even if the assessment is positive that should not mean we have to claim points for those years as well. It it our choice on whether to claim that work experience or not since you are already meeting the points requirements their should not be any problems during visa lodge and the CO would not be interested in the history for which their are no claims.


----------



## vikaschandra

favour28 said:


> Thank you.
> So If I mark a job as non relevant on my EOI,when I"m eventually invited to apply,I don't have to provide documents for it?(Pls don't forget ICAA has assessed it relevant but Im not convinced I have strong enough paper evidence for it)


check this thread as well 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/163697-eoi-acs-assessment.html


----------



## mtabbaa83

Majician said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question, any Engineer here (Electrical, Electronics, Mechanical, Civil or Engineering Technologist) who had job verification from DIBP?
> 
> What I am seeing is that most of the verifications posted on the forum is related to IT professionals, also looking at my timeline do you think if there are chances that still my employment verification could take place? I have asked my current and previous 2 employers and none of them received any email or call yet.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Magician,
I am an industrial engineer and yet I got verification call from DIBP


----------



## Majician

mtabbaa83 said:


> Hi Magician,
> I am an industrial engineer and yet I got verification call from DIBP


Are you in Riyadh, was it a call to you or to your HR?

And your CO is from Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Is it mandatory to fill form 80 in pen? Or can we type out the information on the computer, the form seems to be editable


----------



## Majician

dhawalNpatel said:


> Is it mandatory to fill form 80 in pen? Or can we type out the information on the computer, the form seems to be editable


Either way, choice is yours


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Majician said:


> Either way, choice is yours


Thanks, was concerned as the instructions to fill the form states - must be filled in PEN, funny as the form can be filled online. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Blue lady

Hi All,
I have confusion that: is it possible to send docs to department without uploading in immi account for individual or any agent? Bcz my agent is dealing my sc 189 case and i imported my immi account and see that docs are not uploaded there. I m worried whats going on? Bcz i have forwarded all required docs to agent.
Plzz help what should i do? Should i ask agent about it or observe silently? 
Its been 10 months i've applied visa.
Thanx in advance


----------



## vikaschandra

Blue lady said:


> Hi All,
> I have confusion that: is it possible to send docs to department without uploading in immi account for individual or any agent? Bcz my agent is dealing my sc 189 case and i imported my immi account and see that docs are not uploaded there. I m worried whats going on? Bcz i have forwarded all required docs to agent.
> Plzz help what should i do? Should i ask agent about it or observe silently?
> Its been 10 months i've applied visa.
> Thanx in advance


Wow that's long duration now 10 months? And today youbare finding that the agent has not uploaded files. Did the agent give you the screenshots of the immi account showing files are uploaded? If not Ask him to provide you with it? 
Their has been couple more similar cases that was reported in last two weeks where the agent claimed to have uploaded the files but the applicant when he checked the immi account he did not find any files

Check with your agent first


----------



## KeeDa

Blue lady said:


> Hi All,
> I have confusion that: is it possible to send docs to department without uploading in immi account for individual or any agent? Bcz my agent is dealing my sc 189 case and i imported my immi account and see that docs are not uploaded there. I m worried whats going on? Bcz i have forwarded all required docs to agent.
> Plzz help what should i do? Should i ask agent about it or observe silently?
> Its been 10 months i've applied visa.
> Thanx in advance


Are some documents in there at least? Do you see any CO correspondence in the 'Inbox' area? If you think agent hasn't uploaded documents, there should be some correspondence from a CO requesting those documents. Status should also be 'Information requested'.

If you are sure the agent hasn't, confront him. If he is at fault, demand a refund or file a complaint.


----------



## arun32

hi friends,

currently it takes 6-8 weeks after CO to look back in to the case , this period is from the day when CO contacted or from the day when we provide all the information?


----------



## Blue lady

vikaschandra said:


> Wow that's long duration now 10 months? And today youbare finding that the agent has not uploaded files. Did the agent give you the screenshots of the immi account showing files are uploaded? If not Ask him to provide you with it?
> Their has been couple more similar cases that was reported in last two weeks where the agent claimed to have uploaded the files but the applicant when he checked the immi account he did not find any files
> 
> Check with your agent first


I have'nt seen screen shots. Agent says he emailed them requested docs. Can't understand whats happening.


----------



## Blue lady

KeeDa said:


> Are some documents in there at least? Do you see any CO correspondence in the 'Inbox' area? If you think agent hasn't uploaded documents, there should be some correspondence from a CO requesting those documents. Status should also be 'Information requested'.
> 
> If you are sure the agent hasn't, confront him. If he is at fault, demand a refund or file a complaint.


Only correspondence is receipts of applcation and request for more info. Nothing else. Status is information requested and i have submitted pcc and medicals also cleared. Last update shown is on july 15.
I don't know how agent is dealing with department. Is it possible to process case without immi account?


----------



## KeeDa

Blue lady said:


> Only correspondence is receipts of applcation and request for more info. Nothing else. Status is information requested and i have submitted pcc and medicals also cleared. Last update shown is on july 15.
> I don't know how agent is dealing with department. Is it possible to process case without immi account?


He must've provided it by email. He should've got an instant auto-reply whose text reads that if he sent documents, they prefer it to be uploaded into the immiAccount. The email text reads:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...89-visa-lodge-2015-gang-1548.html#post9242202


----------



## Hamza77

Blue lady said:


> Only correspondence is receipts of applcation and request for more info. Nothing else. Status is information requested and i have submitted pcc and medicals also cleared. Last update shown is on july 15.
> I don't know how agent is dealing with department. Is it possible to process case without immi account?


Yes,Its possible but the status must be changed since your last update was july 
PM me If you are intending to discuss your case.


----------



## Majician

Most of the people with me in this forum have got their grants and a lot of new people have joined in, and here I am still in the queue 😢


----------



## Majician

Blue lady said:


> Only correspondence is receipts of applcation and request for more info. Nothing else. Status is information requested and i have submitted pcc and medicals also cleared. Last update shown is on july 15.
> I don't know how agent is dealing with department. Is it possible to process case without immi account?


This is really strange, you need to talk to your agent as soon as possible to solve this issue with him !


----------



## mtabbaa83

Majician said:


> Are you in Riyadh, was it a call to you or to your HR?
> 
> And your CO is from Brisbane or Adelaide?



I am in Riyadh, they called HR.

My CO is from Adelaide.


----------



## Obik

Majician said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question, any Engineer here (Electrical, Electronics, Mechanical, Civil or Engineering Technologist) who had job verification from DIBP?
> 
> What I am seeing is that most of the verification posted on the forum is related to IT professionals, also looking at my timeline do you think if there are chances that still my employment verification could take place? I have asked my current and previous 2 employers and none of them received any email or call yet.
> 
> Thanks


I can't comment on DIBP verification, however during my skill assessment from Engineer Australia (I also did relevant skilled employment), and during state nomination my employment was never been verified. Engineer Australia only asked for the reference letter from last employer as I did not provided them that before.

I think mostly they make verification from the last employer only, if they deem it necessary. Because last week I got an e-mail from skilled support regarding my 2-3 month education gap and an employment gap. In addition, they asked me just to provide contact detail of my last employer.


----------



## giridharanb

Back today for another week of waiting. Tried calling today, twice, and the auto-reply said that DIBP is closed at the moment and phones are manned only between 9AM and 5PM, Monday to Friday. 

That's strange, I called at 9:30AM and 10:00AM Aussie Time.


----------



## Rabbahs

Majician said:


> Most of the people with me in this forum have got their grants and a lot of new people have joined in, and here I am still in the queue 😢


same here !


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Does anyone know about a strike in australia by the border patrol? Is this going to affect the Visa processing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbtbest

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Does anyone know about a strike in australia by the border patrol? Is this going to affect the Visa processing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are chances of a strike, but it would only be after March 21st.

Immigration staff threaten rolling strike action over pay conditions - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## nobitajenius

My 189 application got rejected due to my skill assessment was expired when I got invited.

Any idea what are my options for this issue?


----------



## andreyx108b

nobitajenius said:


> My 189 application got rejected due to my skill assessment was expired when I got invited. Any idea what are my options for this issue?


If there are no conditions imposed in to you re applying, then get new skills assessment - create EOI and get ITA and apply again.


----------



## nobitajenius

andreyx108b said:


> If there are no conditions imposed in to you re applying, then get new skills assessment - create EOI and get ITA and apply again.


Skill assessment expired 8 august 2015
invitation on 7 september 2015
re assess skill assessment 17 september 2015
apply visa 17 september 2015 after got the new skill assessment.

I dont I think I need to get new skill assessment, what is ITA?


----------



## sachin_noida

What is the impact of changing address after visa lodgement? i have applied Visa on 1-12-2015. Still waiting for grant. I have to change my house in April 2016. If by that time, grant does not come, will address change have any implication on my application? Kindly let me know..


----------



## andreyx108b

nobitajenius said:


> Skill assessment expired 8 august 2015 invitation on 7 september 2015 re assess skill assessment 17 september 2015 apply visa 17 september 2015 after got the new skill assessment. I dont I think I need to get new skill assessment, what is ITA?


No. I see no reason. Use the new one to get an ITA.


----------



## andreyx108b

sachin_noida said:


> What is the impact of changing address after visa lodgement? i have applied Visa on 1-12-2015. Still waiting for grant. I have to change my house in April 2016. If by that time, grant does not come, will address change have any implication on my application? Kindly let me know..


Just update DIBP about it, no impact.


----------



## Heywb

Majician said:


> Most of the people with me in this forum have got their grants and a lot of new people have joined in, and here I am still in the queue 😢


Mee too brother


----------



## Ashuaust

Hello guys
Hope this week goes smoothly & we all get our new life I mean our PR GRANTS..
It's been almost 50days I lodged my visa & application and the status is stuck at APPLICATION RECEIVED. Well I don't mind waiting for 90days time frame but would really be upset when I come close to 90days & than comes INFORMATION REQUESTED from CO.
I know there are some in this forum who are in the same position like I m. 
Let's hope for DIRECT GRANT.


----------



## Amlan

80th day since visa lodged and nothing changed from "Application Received" status. No CO contact till now. All documents including form 80 uploaded 80 days ago and no employment verification happened yet for any of my previous employers or my current organization. 

Didn't want to call them, but it seems there might be no other option left. T-10 days to calling DIBP


----------



## sbtbest

81 days since visa lodge, 
8 weeks since last CO contact


----------



## Majician

Heywb said:


> Mee too brother


Salam to your patience, I am literally done with it !!! Your case seems smooth, I dont know why there are unnecessary delays in process


----------



## Umas

98 days (14 week) after visa Lodge 
90 days (>13 week) after 1st CO contact (additional document) 
55 days (8 weeks) after RC complete 
24 days (>3 week) after 2nd CO contact (CO said 'application is under routine check') 

haven't called them yet .. still waiting ...


----------



## Majician

Umas said:


> 98 days (14 week) after visa Lodge
> 90 days (>13 week) after 1st CO contact (additional document)
> 55 days (8 weeks) after RC complete
> 24 days (>3 week) after 2nd CO contact (CO said 'application is under routine check')
> 
> haven't called them yet .. still waiting ...


I didn't count my days but I am sure it is more than yours, no need to call them it is useless !!! You won't get any legit response, however as per the feedbacks from the forum, I believe the lady who picks the call is the only one to provide true information. 

Rest of them are just giving vague/useless information


----------



## sbtbest

Majician said:


> I didn't count my days but I am sure it is more than yours, no need to call them it is useless !!! You won't get any legit response, however as per the fedbacks from from the forum, I believe the lady who picks the call is the only one to provide true information.
> 
> Rest of them are just giving vague/useless information




I had called them twice, and both times they took my passport details. But gave me the standard response.. "routine processing" , "hopefully soon"

So no point in calling over and again.


----------



## manreetvirk

4 months and 10 days...15 weeks from CO contact...still endless wait...


----------



## Majician

sbtbest said:


> I had called them twice, and both times they took my passport details. But gave me the standard response.. "routine processing" , "hopefully soon"
> 
> So no point in calling over and again.


Can you update your signature with CO group please


----------



## sbtbest

Majician said:


> Can you update your signature with CO group please


done


----------



## Amlan

Is DIBP closed for today or have grants just dried up?


----------



## Majician

sbtbest said:


> done


Thanks, what did skill support ask you, and that too twice the same query?


----------



## Majician

Amlan said:


> Is DIBP closed for today or have grants just dried up?


I think there were no direct flights today, so they may have a stopover 😃


----------



## nobitajenius

andreyx108b said:


> No. I see no reason. Use the new one to get an ITA.


cheers mate thanks for the info


----------



## sbtbest

Majician said:


> Thanks, what did skill support ask you, and that too twice the same query?


About some gaps in form 80, and some info about contacts in Aus

Yes they asked the same question twice, I guess they must have lost the info I provided the first time in the piles of emails they receive.


----------



## namsfiz

Hi All, any one get grant today... please share..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## ABCG

one more waiting for grant

189 (65 points)

VISA lodged : 28 September 2015
First CO Contact : 30 October asking for more info Form 80 and PCC
Last CO COntact : 5 January 2016
PCC Submitted : 18 Feb 2016
Visa Grant -


----------



## Roger83

KrithiAussie said:


> Hi friends,
> Got grant letter for me    , my husband and my kid today at 2:53 IST. Relieved and happpy.... Thanks to the forum who had helped to predict the date almost near to the date I predicted.
> 
> My timelines below
> ---------------------------
> IELTS - BAND 7
> EOI - 9-Oct-2015
> Visa Lodged - 19-Nov-2015 (Almost All except Form 80 and 1221)
> CO Contact 1 - 30-Nov-2015(For Functional English Proof - Spouse)
> -----
> ------ Delays due to flood in Chennai from my end
> Uploaded Docs - 21-Dec-2015
> CO Contact 2 - 30-Dec-2015 (PTE Online Enabling for DIBP)
> Request Completed - 30-Dec-2015
> Employment verification call - 16-Feb-2016
> Grant - 22/Feb/2016
> IED - 21/Nov/2016 lane:


Congratulations!!

But I have a question: do you have any idea why you still received employment verification call after functional English proof for spouse is requested? I have an impression that asking for functional English proof means that all other documents are OK.


----------



## vikaschandra

Majician said:


> I think there were no direct flights today, so they may have a stopover 😃





Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Alhamdulillah got grant today.__________________
> 263111 - Computer System and Network Engineer
> ACS : 17 Feb 2015
> PTE A 1 : L/R/S/W 63/62/72/68 (16 June 2015)
> PTE A 2 : L/R/S/W 67/68/82/69 (29 Aug 2015)
> EOI 190 NSW : 31 Aug 2015 (55+5)
> EOI 190 NSW : 21 Dec 2015 (60+5)
> EOI 190 VIC : 06 Sep 2015 (55+5) got refusal 30 Sep 2015
> EOI 189 GSM : 21 Dec 2015 (60) INVITED 22 January 2016
> Visa apllication filed : 02/02/2016
> CO contact for extra docs: 16/02/16
> Uploaded Docs: 29 Feb 2016
> Grant: 07 March 2016


Majician 1 person has reported invite today see his timelines above.


----------



## Majician

vikaschandra said:


> Majician 1 person has reported invite today see his timelines above.


Vikas you and few others who lodged their visa this year are getting grants in a normal cycle of 28 + few days, unless there is an exception, but some of us stuck since Dec/Nov/Oct are the once actually suffering


----------



## JAN84

Seems dry day today.. So far only one grant..


----------



## ahmedmawhoub

Amlan said:


> 80th day since visa lodged and nothing changed from "Application Received" status. No CO contact till now. All documents including form 80 uploaded 80 days ago and no employment verification happened yet for any of my previous employers or my current organization.
> 
> Didn't want to call them, but it seems there might be no other option left. T-10 days to calling DIBP





Ashuaust said:


> Hello guys
> Hope this week goes smoothly & we all get our new life I mean our PR GRANTS..
> It's been almost 50days I lodged my visa & application and the status is stuck at APPLICATION RECEIVED. Well I don't mind waiting for 90days time frame but would really be upset when I come close to 90days & than comes INFORMATION REQUESTED from CO.
> I know there are some in this forum who are in the same position like I m.
> Let's hope for DIRECT GRANT.



same here, guys .. 55 days


----------



## raghum4u

Getting depressed and frustrated... What ever I do... Not able to take, this thing (waiting for grant) out of my mind... :-(


----------



## shabdullah

One of my colleague lodged his 189 visa application in April 2015, last CO contact was May 2015 for PCC, Medicals and Form 80, all completed in May 2015. Since then, no updates. He has applied through an agent and doesn't have anything to track his visa application on his own.


----------



## ramapithecus

*My CO request*

My CO request on 7th Feb was :

*Processing your application*
I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional information...

*Timeframe for response*
You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
letter. You should provide your response in writing.

Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted.

Is this the same info on everybody's CO request's? I see that the document had to be emailed, and so did my agent. I am worried that my agent didn't upload any requested documents in the immi account. So this means, I don't need to worry, right?


----------



## vikaschandra

Majician said:


> Vikas you and few others who lodged their visa this year are getting grants in a normal cycle of 28 + few days, unless there is an exception, but some of us stuck since Dec/Nov/Oct are the once actually suffering


I understand that the wait has been longer for some of you guys but eventually you all would pass through the waiting phase and have your share of grants. Now the point is how long will the wait last. 

I would not say that other guys are lucky or we are unlucky to have waited for so long. It all would depend on the entire verification of the documents. Internally maybe the CO might have their own criteria to deal with things. As you see there have been people who have waited for nearly a year and finally got their grants. 

No two cases would be similar for the CO. Let us hope it comes to an end soon.


----------



## vikaschandra

ramapithecus said:


> My CO request on 7th Feb was :
> 
> *Processing your application*
> I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional information...
> 
> *Timeframe for response*
> You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
> letter. You should provide your response in writing.
> 
> Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
> As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted.
> 
> Is this the same info on everybody's CO request's? I see that the document had to be emailed, and so did my agent. I am worried that my agent didn't upload any requested documents in the immi account. So this means, I don't need to worry, right?


here the CO has requested only for specific documents that would mean your agent had uploaded and CO was able to see those documents but on the other hand when you are not able to see any files might be due to system glitch (assuming) couple more people have faced this issue of not being able to see the files. 

Have you already provided your agent with the requested documents to be uploaded after CO contact? Since the 28 days period is over now if the request was done by the CO on 7th Feb


----------



## ramapithecus

vikaschandra said:


> here the CO has requested only for specific documents that would mean your agent had uploaded and CO was able to see those documents but on the other hand when you are not able to see any files might be due to system glitch (assuming) couple more people have faced this issue of not being able to see the files.
> 
> Have you already provided your agent with the requested documents to be uploaded after CO contact? Since the 28 days period is over now if the request was done by the CO on 7th Feb


Yes, the agent has sent all those requested documents by email to CO, and not by uploading into the immi account. So the thing I wanted to know is that, do every COs ask and expect the reply from applicant's(in my case) end by email? or do they ask to upload the documents to immi account?


----------



## Majician

ramapithecus said:


> Yes, the agent has sent all those requested documents by email to CO, and not by uploading into the immi account. So the thing I wanted to know is that, do every COs ask and expect the reply from applicant's(in my case) end by email? or do they ask to upload the documents to immi account?


COs prefer requested documents to be uploaded to immi account, and they discourage emails with attachments for the requested docs, it is always better to upload them in immi account, to mail or not to mail is at your discretion


----------



## Majician

vikaschandra said:


> I understand that the wait has been longer for some of you guys but eventually you all would pass through the waiting phase and have your share of grants. Now the point is how long will the wait last.
> 
> I would not say that other guys are lucky or we are unlucky to have waited for so long. It all would depend on the entire verification of the documents. Internally maybe the CO might have their own criteria to deal with things. As you see there have been people who have waited for nearly a year and finally got their grants.
> 
> No two cases would be similar for the CO. Let us hope it comes to an end soon.


Yes brother, the point is how long will this killing wait last, I don't know if it is just me feeling that COs from Brisbane, or lets say cases dealt with Brisbane office are being delayed as compared to Adelaide, whereas when I lodged my visa back in November it was vice versa.

Most of the people waiting for the grant have been contacted by COs two times, or by skill support the other time, or they had employment verifications, unfortunately in my case if you would refer to my timeline, there is none.

Just a request on 4th Dec and nothing since then, I am in constant touch with my previous employers and current, and nothing received by them so far.

When I called them once in early Feb, the lady said your case will be re-looked end of Feb or first week of March, if this is the case I am still wondering if they did not check the provided docs yet or they have recommended them for external security checks or employment verification, if latter is the case, I hope to God that it gives me enough strength to keep waiting lol !


----------



## manreetvirk

Majician said:


> Yes brother, the point is how long will this killing wait last, I don't know if it is just me feeling that COs from Brisbane, or lets say cases dealt with Brisbane office are being delayed as compared to Adelaide, whereas when I lodged my visa back in November it was vice versa.
> 
> Most of the people waiting for the grant have been contacted by COs two times, or by skill support the other time, or they had employment verifications, unfortunately in my case if you would refer to my timeline, there is none.
> 
> Just a request on 4th Dec and nothing since then, I am in constant touch with my previous employers and current, and nothing received by them so far.
> 
> When I called them once in early Feb, the lady said your case will be re-looked end of Feb or first week of March, if this is the case I am still wondering if they did not check the provided docs yet or they have recommended them for external security checks or employment verification, if latter is the case, I hope to God that it gives me enough strength to keep waiting lol !


me also in the same boat..


----------



## vikaschandra

Majician said:


> Yes brother, the point is how long will this killing wait last, I don't know if it is just me feeling that COs from Brisbane, or lets say cases dealt with Brisbane office are being delayed as compared to Adelaide, whereas when I lodged my visa back in November it was vice versa.
> 
> Most of the people waiting for the grant have been contacted by COs two times, or by skill support the other time, or they had employment verifications, unfortunately in my case if you would refer to my timeline, there is none.
> 
> Just a request on 4th Dec and nothing since then, I am in constant touch with my previous employers and current, and nothing received by them so far.
> 
> When I called them once in early Feb, the lady said your case will be re-looked end of Feb or first week of March, if this is the case I am still wondering if they did not check the provided docs yet or they have recommended them for external security checks or employment verification, if latter is the case, I hope to God that it gives me enough strength to keep waiting lol !


Majician as you must have noticed lately GSM Brisbane has come into action and grants are coming very often and definitely they must be working on clearing the backlogs. hopefully things will get in line soon when they would clear all the applicants from 2015.


----------



## Majician

vikaschandra said:


> Majician as you must have noticed lately GSM Brisbane has come into action and grants are coming very often and definitely they must be working on clearing the backlogs. hopefully things will get in line soon when they would clear all the applicants from 2015.


I really hope that it is true and we get our long due grants, yes I noticed last week they cleared so many people, I hope we get through it too


----------



## Pride

*Pending case since 3.5 months*

Hi guys,

My CO contacted me in Dec 2015 to ask for additional evidence of employment which I submitted the very next day and now it's been 3.5 months and still no contact. I emailed them 2 weeks back but still no reply. Can someone please provide me a phone number I can call to find out the status of my visa application?


----------



## Majician

Pride said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My CO contacted me in Dec 2015 to ask for additional evidence of employment which I submitted the very next day and now it's been 3.5 months and still no contact. I emailed them 2 weeks back but still no reply. Can someone please provide me a phone number I can call to find out the status of my visa application?


Can you set your signature depicting your timeline?

Also, was your CO contact from Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## ramapithecus

Majician said:


> COs prefer requested documents to be uploaded to immi account, and they discourage emails with attachments for the requested docs, it is always better to upload them in immi account, to mail or not to mail is at your discretion


Reading from My CO request on 7th Feb pdf attachment. 

Processing your application
I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional information...

Timeframe for response
You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
letter. You should provide your response in writing.

Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted...

*Does this mean reply to the CO via email with the docs attached in email?*


----------



## Majician

ramapithecus said:


> Reading from My CO request on 7th Feb pdf attachment.
> 
> Processing your application
> I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional information...
> 
> Timeframe for response
> You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
> letter. You should provide your response in writing.
> 
> Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
> As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted...
> 
> *Does this mean reply to the CO via email with the docs attached in email?*


Go ahead and read the second paragraph where it says they prefer you upload docs to immi account !!


----------



## Pride

Hi. I'll do that tomorrow. Adelaide. Can you give me the phone number to call them for inquiry?


----------



## Amlan

If there has been no CO contact, then which number to call DIBP?


----------



## vikaschandra

Pride said:


> Hi. I'll do that tomorrow. Adelaide. Can you give me the phone number to call them for inquiry?





Amlan said:


> If there has been no CO contact, then which number to call DIBP?


You can reach them at +61 7 3136 7000


----------



## Majician

Let the countdown begin !!


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Wish u all the luck guys


----------



## Pride

vikaschandra said:


> Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I'll do that tomorrow. Adelaide. Can you give me the phone number to call them for inquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amlan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there has been no CO contact, then which number to call DIBP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can reach them at +61 7 3136 7000
Click to expand...

I called twice and the recording says : Due to high number of calls we might not be able to assist you at the moment 









I just rechecked. The last time CO contacted me was 20th Nov for more evidence of information and I replied to her on 25th Nov .no contact ever since


----------



## Pride

I called dibp and after the 4th call they finally answered. They replied that the CO will contact me if they need anything further. They realize that it's been a while but they are looking into it and the CO will reply to me shortly. I asked if she can tell me when and she apologized and said she cannot provide a timeline. I asked if everything is in order and she said yes CO will contact u. 


Useless right


----------



## Majician

Pride said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I called dipd and after the 4th call they finally answered. They replied that the CO will contact me if they need anything further. They realize that it's been a while but they are looking into it and the CO will reply to me shortly. I asked if she can tell me when and she apologized and said she cannot provide a timeline. I asked if everything is in order and she said yes CO will contact u.
> 
> 
> Useless right


Can you share your timeline, did she said something regarding verifications etc? Have you checked with your employers for verification calls?


----------



## Pride

Majician said:


> Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I called dipd and after the 4th call they finally answered. They replied that the CO will contact me if they need anything further. They realize that it's been a while but they are looking into it and the CO will reply to me shortly. I asked if she can tell me when and she apologized and said she cannot provide a timeline. I asked if everything is in order and she said yes CO will contact u.
> 
> 
> Useless right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share your timeline and CO group?
Click to expand...

What is meant by CO group? Adelaide u mean?


----------



## Majician

Pride said:


> What is meant by CO group? Adelaide u mean?


Yes, sorry I later saw you told about it in your previous post.

I just can't wait anymore 😐


----------



## firsttimer

Majician said:


> Yes, sorry I later saw you told about it in your previous post.
> 
> I just can't wait anymore ?de10


Mutual feeling magician .. Gave all docs , I don't know what's holding them still


----------



## Amlan

Majician said:


> Yes, sorry I later saw you told about it in your previous post.
> 
> I just can't wait anymore 😐


The wait is killing now..no contact no updates...


----------



## Cgarik

Any grants mate??? How many people are still left with out grant from 2015...

1. Cgarik - 4th Dec 2015


----------



## sbtbest

Amlan said:


> The wait is killing now..no contact no updates...


My timelines are similar to yours except that I have had CO contact as well.
I am pretty sure your case is being evaluated (just by comparing timelines)

But since you did not have a CO contact, you might as well get a direct grant.


----------



## giridharanb

Very strange that everyone from pre-December era are still waiting. Seems like a pattern. Irrespective of SOL code, none of us is getting seeing any traction at all.

Very strange indeed. :confused2::confused2:


----------



## sbtbest

giridharanb said:


> Very strange that everyone from pre-December era are still waiting. Seems like a pattern. Irrespective of SOL code, none of us is getting seeing any traction at all.
> 
> Very strange indeed. :confused2::confused2:


I noticed that too. Not sure if its pre-december, coz i applied in December. And still waiting.

Everyone who applied in 2016 are getting their grants much faster.

What did we do wrong by applying in 2015??


----------



## sanjay776

*2015 Applicants*

There are many applicants of 2015.. waiting for their grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## manreetvirk

Cgarik said:


> Any grants mate??? How many people are still left with out grant from 2015...
> 
> 1. Cgarik - 4th Dec 2015


me..


----------



## vinaydavid

*Use of calling DIBP*

If they are to give the same response to all the people out there who are calling (CO assigned), then I don't really understand the purpose of them sitting and answering our calls without any resolution as such. At least, there should be some possibility of letting the CO know that we have called DIBP to know the status of our application, as there was no response even after sending them the reminder mails.


----------



## Amlan

sbtbest said:


> My timelines are similar to yours except that I have had CO contact as well.
> I am pretty sure your case is being evaluated (just by comparing timelines)
> 
> But since you did not have a CO contact, you might as well get a direct grant.


Thanks for the positive words, sbtbest. Here's wishing the waiting period for all of us to end very soon.


----------



## ramapithecus

> Originally Posted by ramapithecus View Post
> Reading from My CO request on 7th Feb pdf attachment.
> 
> Processing your application
> I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional information...
> 
> Timeframe for response
> You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
> letter. You should provide your response in writing.
> 
> Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
> As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted...
> 
> Does this mean reply to the CO via email with the docs attached in email?





Majician said:


> Go ahead and read the second paragraph where it says they prefer you upload docs to immi account !!


Majician, nothing is written or mentioned about the immi account as such. The only thing written in the second paragraph is "We prefer contact with this office concerning your application to be by email. We try to respon........."

So, is it that everybody gets a different custom email from the COs?


----------



## sbtbest

ramapithecus said:


> Majician, nothing is written or mentioned about the immi account as such. The only thing written in the second paragraph is "We prefer contact with this office concerning your application to be by email. We try to respon........."
> 
> So, is it that everybody gets a different custom email from the COs?


No, not for me, this is what I got:

"Please submit documents by attaching them to your visa application using your ImmiAccount or refer to www.border.gov.au/immiaccount.�

Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount.

If you need to contact the department urgently contact information is available on our website."


----------



## Amlan

The GSM SkillSelect allocation date in the DIBP website is stuck at "02 January 2016" for quite some time now....


----------



## Majician

ramapithecus said:


> Majician, nothing is written or mentioned about the immi account as such. The only thing written in the second paragraph is "We prefer contact with this office concerning your application to be by email. We try to respon........."
> 
> So, is it that everybody gets a different custom email from the COs?


Sorry, I noticed later that I got the message of uploading docs to immi account in their automated email response after I sent them email.


----------



## Majician

All those guys who are waiting, can you all please update the information if your case is being dealt from Brisbane or Adelaide in your signatures please !!

Thanks 😊


----------



## deepgill

Majician said:


> All those guys who are waiting, can you all please update the information if your case is being dealt from Brisbane or Adelaide in your signatures please !!
> 
> Thanks 😊


Done dear


----------



## 001priyank

Hi, 

If I dont want to claim my partner's points, do my wife still have to give IELTS/PTE for immigration purpose? Can anyone guide me with link which has this information as I can't find it in wwwdotborder dot gov dot au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
Many Thanks


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

001priyank said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> If I dont want to claim my partner's points, do my wife still have to give IELTS/PTE for immigration purpose? Can anyone guide me with link which has this information as I can't find it in wwwdotborder dot gov dot au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
> 
> Many Thanks



Unless you cannot produce a functional english letter for your spouse or are not claiming point's for your spouse, your spouse will not require to take the IELTS or PTE exam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## udeshi3002

Guys, mine is going through an agent.
I have access to my skill select account but not for the immi account. My visa is already lodged in January. When I logged in to skill select its status shows as "LODGED".

1.Status of both accounts are linked together? 

2. Or immi account status can be differed from skill account status?


----------



## Pride

Pride - 25th Dec 2015 last CO contact - CO Adelaide


----------



## rohitjaggi

In INDIA now and still no update.... I am going to Sail next time.


----------



## Majician

Guys lets create a new group named as Jinxed Applicants 😂


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Majician said:


> Guys lets create a new group named as Jinxed Applicants



 i agree

Last CO contact 4th Nov - GSM Adelaide


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAN84

Majician said:


> Guys lets create a new group named as Jinxed Applicants 😂


Hahaha


----------



## Guest360

Dear All,
Finally Got my visa...

I was inquired two times for my marriage evidence, strangely one being evidence prior marriage. But finally got the visa!!! 

Application Date= 28th July
Grant Date = March 6

Thank you for all the support....7 months was a long wait!!!


----------



## indergreat

001priyank said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I dont want to claim my partner's points, do my wife still have to give IELTS/PTE for immigration purpose? Can anyone guide me with link which has this information as I can't find it in wwwdotborder dot gov dot au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
> Many Thanks


hey, all the options are listed on this link buddy, go through it ....

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Guest360 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally Got my visa...
> 
> 
> 
> I was inquired two times for my marriage evidence, strangely one being evidence prior marriage. But finally got the visa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Application Date= 28th July
> 
> Grant Date = March 6
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the support....7 months was a long wait!!!



Congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats


----------



## ramapithecus

Guest360 said:


> Dear All,
> Finally Got my visa...
> 
> I was inquired two times for my marriage evidence, strangely one being evidence prior marriage. But finally got the visa!!!
> 
> Application Date= 28th July
> Grant Date = March 6
> 
> Thank you for all the support....7 months was a long wait!!!


Congrats ! I have sent you a private message.


----------



## gaus

Guest360 said:


> Dear All,
> Finally Got my visa...
> 
> I was inquired two times for my marriage evidence, strangely one being evidence prior marriage. But finally got the visa!!!
> 
> Application Date= 28th July
> Grant Date = March 6
> 
> Thank you for all the support....7 months was a long wait!!!


Congrats  indeed a long wait. Wishing you a bright future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Amlan

rohitjaggi said:


> In INDIA now and still no update.... I am going to Sail next time.


Did you update DIBP by anything like mails or calls etc that you came to India from Oz? 

Asking coz I may be required to travel to another country for training for 1-2 months...wondering if it required to update this to them since this technically is not a change in status


----------



## Amlan

Majician said:


> Guys lets create a new group named as Jinxed Applicants 😂


Let's hope that we are not jinxed


----------



## ragas

Hi All .....Finally got grant for me and family , I believe no employee verification happened..here is my time line

Applied :- 21-Dec-2015
1st CO contact - 15th Jan 2016 - For Medicals
2nd CO Contact - 11th Feb - Form 815 for my husband
Grant - 08-Mar-2016


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

ragas said:


> Hi All .....Finally got my grant , I believe no employee verification happened..here is my time line
> 
> 
> 
> Applied :- 21-Dec-2015
> 
> 1st CO contact - 15th Jan 2016 - For Medicals
> 
> 2nd CO Contact - 11th Feb - Form 815 for my husband
> 
> Grant - 08-Mar-2016



Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amlan

Guest360 said:


> Dear All,
> Finally Got my visa...
> 
> I was inquired two times for my marriage evidence, strangely one being evidence prior marriage. But finally got the visa!!!
> 
> Application Date= 28th July
> Grant Date = March 6
> 
> Thank you for all the support....7 months was a long wait!!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Amlan

ragas said:


> Hi All .....Finally got grant for me and family , I believe no employee verification happened..here is my time line
> 
> Applied :- 21-Dec-2015
> 1st CO contact - 15th Jan 2016 - For Medicals
> 2nd CO Contact - 11th Feb - Form 815 for my husband
> Grant - 08-Mar-2016


Congratulations!!! 

Your timeline is similar to mine (just difference of 1 day) without CO contact.


----------



## ramapithecus

sbtbest said:


> No, not for me, this is what I got:
> 
> "Please submit documents by attaching them to your visa application using your ImmiAccount or refer to Error
> 
> Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount.
> 
> If you need to contact the department urgently contact information is available on our website."





Majician said:


> Sorry, I noticed later that I got the message of uploading docs to immi account in their automated email response after I sent them email.


I am now convinced that it seems okay with mine. Thats why my agent replied all the requested docs in email and didn't upload the docs in the immi account.


----------



## mtabbaa83

I am also waiting in the same line with you guys
I was contacted by GSM Adelaide


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats Amlan


----------



## udeshi3002

Guys, mine is going through an agent. I have access to my skill select account but not for the immi account. My visa is already lodged in January. When I logged in to skill select its status shows as "LODGED". 

1.Status of both accounts are linked together? 

2. Or immi account status can be differed from skill account status?


----------



## Fantastic

udeshi3002 said:


> Guys, mine is going through an agent. I have access to my skill select account but not for the immi account. My visa is already lodged in January. When I logged in to skill select its status shows as "LODGED".
> 
> 1.Status of both accounts are linked together?
> 
> 2. Or immi account status can be differed from skill account status?


Ideally both should be same.


----------



## JAN84

Guest360 said:


> Dear All,
> Finally Got my visa...
> 
> I was inquired two times for my marriage evidence, strangely one being evidence prior marriage. But finally got the visa!!!
> 
> Application Date= 28th July
> Grant Date = March 6
> 
> Thank you for all the support....7 months was a long wait!!!


Congrats bro..


----------



## JAN84

ragas said:


> Hi All .....Finally got grant for me and family , I believe no employee verification happened..here is my time line
> 
> Applied :- 21-Dec-2015
> 1st CO contact - 15th Jan 2016 - For Medicals
> 2nd CO Contact - 11th Feb - Form 815 for my husband
> Grant - 08-Mar-2016


Congrats Ragas. All the best


----------



## Amlan

ragas said:


> Hi All .....Finally got grant for me and family , I believe no employee verification happened..here is my time line
> 
> Applied :- 21-Dec-2015
> 1st CO contact - 15th Jan 2016 - For Medicals
> 2nd CO Contact - 11th Feb - Form 815 for my husband
> Grant - 08-Mar-2016


Congratulations!!! 

Your timeline is similar to mine (just difference of 1 day) without CO contact. Hoping my wait ends soon.


----------



## Amlan

alexdegzy said:


> Congrats Amlan


Haven't received the grant yet


----------



## namsfiz

Amlan said:


> Haven't received the grant yet



Me too still no grant.. I hope they will clear all backlog soon..

Thanks,


----------



## Pride

Let's make a list of all the pending cases like 
Pride - paid fees in Aug - last contact by CO 25 Nov - Adelaide CO - pending PR


----------



## andreyx108b

Pride said:


> Let's make a list of all the pending cases like Pride - paid fees in Aug - last contact by CO 25 Nov - Adelaide CO - pending PR


Immitracker is there


----------



## rrc123

ragas said:


> Hi All .....Finally got grant for me and family , I believe no employee verification happened..here is my time line
> 
> Applied :- 21-Dec-2015
> 1st CO contact - 15th Jan 2016 - For Medicals
> 2nd CO Contact - 11th Feb - Form 815 for my husband
> Grant - 08-Mar-2016



Congratulations ragas!
what is the IED given for you?
I heard from other experts that IED will be near future when we submitted form 815.
I also submitted 815 for my kids yesterday. waiting for next steps.

Regards


----------



## Pride

rrc123 said:


> ragas said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all .....finally got grant for me and family , i believe no employee verification happened..here is my time line
> 
> applied :- 21-dec-2015
> 1st co contact - 15th jan 2016 - for medicals
> 2nd co contact - 11th feb - form 815 for my husband
> grant - 08-mar-2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations ragas!
> What is the ied given for you?
> I heard from other experts that ied will be near future when we submitted form 815.
> I also submitted 815 for my kids yesterday. Waiting for next steps.
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...

ied?


----------



## Pride

andreyx108b said:


> Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's make a list of all the pending cases like Pride - paid fees in Aug - last contact by CO 25 Nov - Adelaide CO - pending PR
> 
> 
> 
> Immitracker is there
Click to expand...

Immitracker?


----------



## Evan82

Pride said:


> Immitracker?


Check out the link given in andrey's signature....


----------



## chasaran

Hi Expats,

Count me in. waiting for grant. I am tired of refreshing my email. See my signature for dates.


----------



## Majician

andreyx108b said:


> Immitracker is there


Ever since the website has renewed, the columns for immi tracker 189 visa are narrowed down, and it has become hard to select dates, can you do something about it?

Also, any chance that it will support mobile phone browsers in near future?

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

Guest360 said:


> Dear All,
> Finally Got my visa...
> 
> I was inquired two times for my marriage evidence, strangely one being evidence prior marriage. But finally got the visa!!!
> 
> Application Date= 28th July
> Grant Date = March 6
> 
> Thank you for all the support....7 months was a long wait!!!


Congratulations.


----------



## vikaschandra

ragas said:


> Hi All .....Finally got grant for me and family , I believe no employee verification happened..here is my time line
> 
> Applied :- 21-Dec-2015
> 1st CO contact - 15th Jan 2016 - For Medicals
> 2nd CO Contact - 11th Feb - Form 815 for my husband
> Grant - 08-Mar-2016


Congratulations ragas.


----------



## ragas

rrc123 said:


> Congratulations ragas!
> what is the IED given for you?
> I heard from other experts that IED will be near future when we submitted form 815.
> I also submitted 815 for my kids yesterday. waiting for next steps.
> 
> Regards


Hi RRC,
Thank you , My IED is 21st July 2016 which is less time compared to IED u will get without form 815


----------



## ABCG

still no update or grant

Applied 28th Sept 2015
First CO Contact 30th October 2015
Last CO contact 5th Jan 2016


----------



## ragas

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations ragas.


Thanks Vikas


----------



## ragas

Amlan said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Your timeline is similar to mine (just difference of 1 day) without CO contact.


Thanks Amlan, Hope you will receive your grant soon...


----------



## ragas

JAN84 said:


> Congrats Ragas. All the best


Thanks JAN84.. Wish you get grant soon..


----------



## ABCG

COngrats to all who received grants today


----------



## andreyx108b

Majician said:


> Ever since the website has renewed, the columns for immi tracker 189 visa are narrowed down, and it has become hard to select dates, can you do something about it? Also, any chance that it will support mobile phone browsers in near future? Thanks


Its responsive and should be fully compatible with the phones. What issue are you having and using which browser?

The width will be increased - sure.


----------



## KeeDa

rrc123 said:


> Congratulations ragas!
> what is the IED given for you?
> I heard from other experts that IED will be near future when we submitted form 815.
> I also submitted 815 for my kids yesterday. waiting for next steps.
> 
> Regards


What you've heard is correct. IED will be just 6 months from the date you signed 815.



Pride said:


> ied?


Initial Entry Date. See these posts:

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8623569-post9.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8751970-post34.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8897266-post16974.html*


----------



## KeeDa

udeshi3002 said:


> Guys, mine is going through an agent.
> I have access to my skill select account but not for the immi account. My visa is already lodged in January. When I logged in to skill select its status shows as "LODGED".
> 
> 1.Status of both accounts are linked together?
> 
> 2. Or immi account status can be differed from skill account status?


No, both are different systems and not linked together, at least not for status tracking. If you intend to track your visa application and visa status you should get the TRN from your agent (it is on your visa payment receipt too- starts with the letters EGO), create a new immiAccount and import your visa application using this TRN.


----------



## 001priyank

I am new to this forum and Australian visa processing, could you guide various terms used in this forum, CO, PCC , FSK


----------



## JAN84

001priyank said:


> I am new to this forum and Australian visa processing, could you guide various terms used in this forum, CO, PCC , FSK


Welcome Priyank.
CO : Case Office
PCC: Police Clearance Certificate
FSK : ??(Dont know)


----------



## Majician

andreyx108b said:


> Its responsive and should be fully compatible with the phones. What issue are you having and using which browser?
> 
> The width will be increased - sure.


Hi Andrey,

What I mean to say is that suppose I wish to see Visa lodgment entries for a particular date, e.g. 14th Nov 2015, when I click the drop down menu for selecting dates, I face following problem:

1. Earlier, dates were in ascending order, now it is haphazard.
2. I can't see the full date, when I start typing 04-01.....it shows two three entries, and since I can't see it in full, I don't know how to select for a particular year i.e. 2014 or 2015.

I hope I was able to communicate the problem I am facing, I tried with both Internet Explorer and Chrome and faced same issue.

With Cellphone, it is really hard, even to drag the page right and left.


----------



## arun32

Hi Andrey,

Today my agent said that he uploaded all the CO requested documents.

But i couldnt find them in the documents list in my imported immi account.

Do they upload CO requested documents some where else?.


----------



## Ktoda

001priyank said:


> I am new to this forum and Australian visa processing, could you guide various terms used in this forum, CO, PCC , FSK


Hi 

CO = Case Officer
PCC = Police Clearance certificate

Its not FSK, it will be PSK which means Passport Seva Kendra


----------



## Cgarik

this sucks am tired... its already 96 days and i started to believe ICT business analyst applications are deliberately getting delayed... they have given 600 invitations after 23 nov in this category and i see handful getting grants


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Cgarik said:


> this sucks am tired... its already 96 days and i started to believe ICT business analyst applications are deliberately getting delayed... they have given 600 invitations after 23 nov in this category and i see handful getting grants



I agree, it's been more than 140 days since i applied and still no grant. I have seen a few applicants who applied in Jan 2016 from ICT codes and got the grant early Feb. But, generally the ICT codes are getting grants very very late.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antogx

As per the Immitracker, 93% applicants are getting their grant in 4 months after visa application, and 86% are getting in three months after the last CO contact.


----------



## 001priyank

Hi, I got ACS +ve today, and they deducted 2 yrs from my overall experience, please help, what should be entered in the EOI? the dates after 2 yrs? or from starting? I am not using any agent and will do by own.


----------



## KeeDa

001priyank said:


> Hi, I got ACS +ve today, and they deducted 2 yrs from my overall experience, please help, what should be entered in the EOI? the dates after 2 yrs? or from starting? I am not using any agent and will do by own.


Enter all of it but mark the initial 2 years as not-relevant. More details here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/842481-work-experience-eoi.html


----------



## Cgarik

001priyank said:


> Hi, I got ACS +ve today, and they deducted 2 yrs from my overall experience, please help, what should be entered in the EOI? the dates after 2 yrs? or from starting? I am not using any agent and will do by own.


not sure... some body might know..

u should be mentioning the start and end in case prev emp.. and start and current for current.. but remember co will only consider points for yrs acs assessed....


----------



## 1400ashi

001priyank said:


> Hi, I got ACS +ve today, and they deducted 2 yrs from my overall experience, please help, what should be entered in the EOI? the dates after 2 yrs? or from starting? I am not using any agent and will do by own.


in EOI you will enter the dates after 2 years as relevant and the years deducted by acs as non relevant


----------



## vikaschandra

arun32 said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> Today my agent said that he uploaded all the CO requested documents.
> 
> But i couldnt find them in the documents list in my imported immi account.
> 
> Do they upload CO requested documents some where else?.


Arun all the documents has to be under the attach documents under applicant and dependents category. This is yet another case when an applicant imported his application on the immi account and was not able to see any files. 

Can you login to the immi account and try to print the summary. The button should be on top right hand corner. The summary should give you the details of your application including the files uploaded details.


----------



## indergreat

ragas said:


> Hi All .....Finally got grant for me and family , I believe no employee verification happened..here is my time line
> 
> Applied :- 21-Dec-2015
> 1st CO contact - 15th Jan 2016 - For Medicals
> 2nd CO Contact - 11th Feb - Form 815 for my husband
> Grant - 08-Mar-2016


Congratulations buddy .... and all the best for future ...


----------



## Eage

Dear friends

ACS cleared in Oct 2015 (System Analyst 26112)

Submitted EOI for 489 with 6 bands in 31 Oct 2015

Updated EOI to 189 after getting 65+ in PTE A (update date 3/3/2016).

Please help me out with the below query.

1) Is there in any chance of getting invitation with 60 points this year.(Have check in forum that there are only 170 seats left for this year for 261112 System Analysts) ? 

2) What if we submit both 189 and 190 in same EOI. I mean to say if I want to submit 189 with 60 points and 190 with 65 points so what will be the scenario in that case.Will it be good to submit both or stay with what we have submitted now?

My age will change this September, so I will be again back to 55 points (including 10 POINTS of PTE). 

Is there any chance of getting invite before Sep 2016 ...Please can someone guide me on this.


----------



## ramapithecus

arun32 said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> Today my agent said that he uploaded all the CO requested documents.
> 
> But i couldnt find them in the documents list in my imported immi account.
> 
> Do they upload CO requested documents some where else?.





vikaschandra said:


> Arun all the documents has to be under the attach documents under applicant and dependents category. This is yet another case when an applicant imported his application on the immi account and was not able to see any files.
> 
> Can you login to the immi account and try to print the summary. The button should be on top right hand corner. The summary should give you the details of your application including the files uploaded details.


Some COs, as in my case write clearly that please respond to this email in writing with all the requested documents. It was the same in my case. My agent sent via email, which I checked with the agent, and the documents do not appear in the imported immi account.


----------



## simpsonaj

Eage said:


> Dear friends
> 
> ACS cleared in Oct 2015 (System Analyst 26112)
> 
> Submitted EOI for 489 with 6 bands in 31 Oct 2015
> 
> Updated EOI to 189 after getting 65+ in PTE A (update date 3/3/2016).
> 
> Please help me out with the below query.
> 
> 1) Is there in any chance of getting invitation with 60 points this year.(Have check in forum that there are only 170 seats left for this year for 261112 System Analysts) ?
> 
> 2) What if we submit both 189 and 190 in same EOI. I mean to say if I want to submit 189 with 60 points and 190 with 65 points so what will be the scenario in that case.Will it be good to submit both or stay with what we have submitted now?
> 
> My age will change this September, so I will be again back to 55 points (including 10 POINTS of PTE).
> 
> Is there any chance of getting invite before Sep 2016 ...Please can someone guide me on this.


1) Honestly, i think the chances are slim for you to get a 189 invitation this year. No invitations were issued in today's invitation round for BA/SA. I think the DIBP are waiting for more >65 pointers to submit EOI's before doing another set of invitations for this profession (just my feeling on it). Plus the current cutoff date for 60 pointers is (if i remember correctly) June 2015 so it would take some time to clear this backlog. I think you should prepare to wait maybe a year for an invitation. Maybe you can look at increasing your score somehow...English test maybe? i heard IELTS is easier than PTE?

2) I can tell you what i did...

I submitted one EOI for both 189 and 190 (NSW). I received an invitation to apply for NSW state nomination first. I didn't respond to this as i wanted to wait for the next invitation round for 189. I then received the 189 invitation. So it is possible to do it all through one EOI.

However, I'm not sure if there might be a benefit in having the 2 separate, in the sense that if you get an offer to apply for state nomination and subsequently apply for that, maybe that EOI becomes ineligible to receive another invitation. If this is the case, having them separate would be better. Maybe someone else can comment on that situation?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

001priyank said:


> Hi, I got ACS +ve today, and they deducted 2 yrs from my overall experience, please help, what should be entered in the EOI? the dates after 2 yrs? or from starting? I am not using any agent and will do by own.


Job A - period of 2 years - not relevant
Job A - further period - relevant


----------



## ABCG

ANy grants came in today


----------



## marli15

ABCG said:


> ANy grants came in today


So far only simpsonaj got the grant today.


----------



## simpsonaj

ABCG said:


> ANy grants came in today


I got mine today!


----------



## ABCG

simpsonaj said:


> I got mine today!


Many congratulations and best of luck for the future.


----------



## marli15

simpsonaj said:


> I got mine today!


Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## Pride

simpsonaj said:


> ABCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANy grants came in today
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine today!
Click to expand...

Are there any timings? What time did u get it? CO from?


----------



## sachin_noida

Hi...It seems there are very less grants starting this week...Any particular reason? 

Till what time (IST) grant mail can come on a particular day? 

If a person has applied through an agent, will he get grant email too or only agent will get the mail?

Kindly let me know...


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

simpsonaj said:


> I got mine today!



Congratulations, please post your timeline.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abb2959

Dear frinds I am watitng its more than 92 days now no reply
my timeline is

visa lodge 17 sep 2015
File goes to brisbane...
co req1-29 october 2015 ,same day req complete
2nd co req 29 novemebr 2015 medicals as they were expired by then-request complete 7 dec 2015
no reply till now.....I dont how long to wait.
All Adelaide grants are very quick,Brisbane office is so slow i guess....


----------



## simpsonaj

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Congratulations, please post your timeline.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My timeline is in my signature


----------



## simpsonaj

Pride said:


> Are there any timings? What time did u get it? CO from?


I got my grant at 12:33pm Sydney time
GSM Brisbane

Cheers


----------



## simpsonaj

sachin_noida said:


> Hi...It seems there are very less grants starting this week...Any particular reason?
> 
> Till what time (IST) grant mail can come on a particular day?
> 
> If a person has applied through an agent, will he get grant email too or only agent will get the mail?
> 
> Kindly let me know...


I applied for the visa through an agent but did the EOI myself. 
The way i found out is that i got an email from Skill Select saying my EOI had been removed. This prompted me to check my immi account, and the status had changed to finalised.
I called my agent who confirmed the grant.

Hope that helps


----------



## Pride

simpsonaj said:


> vybhavkmadadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, please post your timeline.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline is in my signature
Click to expand...

I'm using this site from mobile. I can't c signature. Also someone asked me to set my signature. How to do that. Sorry I'm still new here.


----------



## arun32

vikaschandra said:


> Arun all the documents has to be under the attach documents under applicant and dependents category. This is yet another case when an applicant imported his application on the immi account and was not able to see any files.
> 
> Can you login to the immi account and try to print the summary. The button should be on top right hand corner. The summary should give you the details of your application including the files uploaded details.


Hi Vikas,

My agent has informed that he has sent the documents by email, Yet i am planning to ask him to upload in immiaccount documents as well..


----------



## simpsonaj

Pride said:


> I'm using this site from mobile. I can't c signature. Also someone asked me to set my signature. How to do that. Sorry I'm still new here.


Ah ok! Here is my timeline:

Visa: 189 (ICT BA - 261111)
ACS Result: 08/01/2016 (Positive)
IELTS: 05/02/2016 (Overall Band: 8.5)
EOI DOE: 05/02/2016 (Points: 70)
Invited: 17/02/2016
PCC UK: 03/02/2016
PCC AU: 25/01/2016
PCC FR: 02/03/2016
Visa Application: 23/02/2016
Documents Uploaded: 25/02/2016 (all documents front loaded incl. form 80, police checks etc)
Medicals (partner): 25/02/2016 (Clearance: 29/02/2016)
Medicals (me): 26/02/2016 (Clearance: 29/02/2016)
Grant: 09/03/2016 (Direct Grant) 

You can set your signature once you have posted 5 times.

On desktop version: You click on your username at the top of the page, then on the next page there is a link, i think it's called customise profile or something like that. Then on the bar down the left hand side there is an edit signature button.

Good luck!


----------



## arun32

ramapithecus said:


> Some COs, as in my case write clearly that please respond to this email in writing with all the requested documents. It was the same in my case. My agent sent via email, which I checked with the agent, and the documents do not appear in the imported immi account.


Hi ramapithecus,

After reading your reply, i checked my CO mail, He has mentioned as "Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below."

But I am not seeing any CO - Mail id , just at end of page [email protected],
my agent also confirmed that he has send the dos by email.

Is this ok, or i need to ask him to upload in immiaccount as well.


----------



## Evan82

arun32 said:


> Hi ramapithecus,
> 
> After reading your reply, i checked my CO mail, He has mentioned as "Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below."
> 
> But I am not seeing any CO - Mail id , just at end of page [email protected],
> my agent also confirmed that he has send the dos by email.
> 
> Is this ok, or i need to ask him to upload in immiaccount as well.


Yeah, better post it to that email. Also, cc to [email protected]
Seems CO prefers that from the info you have given...On the other hand it may not be the same CO to look at your case next so better upload to immi as well..


----------



## JAN84

simpsonaj said:


> I got mine today!


Congratulations Simpsonaj. All the best


----------



## gaus

simpsonaj said:


> I got mine today!



Congratulations!


----------



## Amlan

Grants dried up or something? So few grants this week so far whereas last week we saw quite a few backlogs getting cleared.

Come on DIBP


----------



## Rabbahs

ABCG said:


> ANy grants came in today


I think there are few ... see othe threads please.

Hopefully we will get soon ! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ABCG

extremely depressing situation and week


----------



## raghum4u

ABCG said:


> extremely depressing situation and week


Indeed... DIBP.... Why why why... :-(


----------



## Majician

raghum4u said:


> Indeed... DIBP.... Why why why... :-(


Hi Raghu,

I am just 4 days behind you 😉

Did your HR or previous employer receive call for verification?

Usually thursday are loaded with grants, so lets see what tomorrow brings us !!


----------



## vinaydavid

*One possible delay in Processing Appln*

A piece of information got from my Agent.
As per him, he witnessed a couple of applications being delayed as the HR teams are not responding to the verification mails which was sent by Immigration team (or the team who look into this). He continued saying, few applicants got grants once they have updated the DIBP with updated HR details. Though this might not be the case for some of us......but in case....

As a corrective measure, he requested me to check with Current/previous employers to enquire about the verification status and get the updated Contact details (Emails ID & Contact Numbers) of the HRs (In case, there are any changes/replacement of HR personnel) So that, he can send the information to the Immi department informing the same.


----------



## ABCG

vinaydavid said:


> A piece of information got from my Agent.
> As per him, he witnessed a couple of applications being delayed as the HR teams are not responding to the verification mails which was sent by Immigration team (or the team who look into this). He continued saying, few applicants got grants once they have updated the DIBP with updated HR details. Though this might not be the case for some of us......but in case....
> 
> As a corrective measure, he requested me to check with Current/previous employers to enquire about the verification status and get the updated Contact details (Emails ID & Contact Numbers) of the HRs (In case, there are any changes/replacement of HR personnel) So that, he can send the information to the Immi department informing the same.



Hmm all info is correct and the same yet.... No verification received....


----------



## vikaschandra

arun32 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> My agent has informed that he has sent the documents by email, Yet i am planning to ask him to upload in immiaccount documents as well..


Yes please do ask your agent to upload on immi account as well to be on safer side in case the emails are missed.


----------



## Pride

I have been contacted by CO twice and both the times the CO is from Adelaide but is a different name. Howcome? And does that matter?


----------



## andreyx108b

Pride said:


> I have been contacted by CO twice and both the times the CO is from Adelaide but is a different name. Howcome? And does that matter?


It happens.

No


----------



## jumboboss

*Got an Issue plz help me*

Dear Seniors and Expert,

As you can see me timelines that I applied for sc189 on *17/11/15* and last co contacted *04/12/15* through an *Agent*.

But after passing more the *113 day* today i just imported my application on my immiaccount and found that the status is showing *"Information Requested"*. and my agent told me in December that he fulfil the CO request on* 17/12/15.*

Please guide me what should i do now?

Regards


----------



## shabdullah

Pride said:


> I have been contacted by CO twice and both the times the CO is from Adelaide but is a different name. Howcome? And does that matter?


hi Pride,

can you share what were your initial evidence and what did you provide after CO asked for more evidence?

thanks


----------



## Evan82

jumboboss said:


> Dear Seniors and Expert,
> 
> As you can see me timelines that I applied for sc189 on *17/11/15* and last co contacted *04/12/15* through an *Agent*.
> 
> But after passing more the *113 day* today i just imported my application on my immiaccount and found that the status is showing *"Information Requested"*. and my agent told me in December that he fulfil the CO request on* 17/12/15.*
> 
> Please guide me what should i do now?
> 
> Regards


Can you please tell whether you are claiming experience points and if so how many...?? Hope you have been monitoring posts by some of our members who have put credible information that employment verification does delay the process significantly


----------



## Evan82

vinaydavid said:


> A piece of information got from my Agent.
> As per him, he witnessed a couple of applications being delayed as the HR teams are not responding to the verification mails which was sent by Immigration team (or the team who look into this). He continued saying, few applicants got grants once they have updated the DIBP with updated HR details. Though this might not be the case for some of us......but in case....
> 
> As a corrective measure, he requested me to check with Current/previous employers to enquire about the verification status and get the updated Contact details (Emails ID & Contact Numbers) of the HRs (In case, there are any changes/replacement of HR personnel) So that, he can send the information to the Immi department informing the same.


Some employers or HR personal are deliberately delaying/ignoring such emails/calls... Just exacerbate the situation


----------



## evydmb

Hi guys,
I have applied on Jan 17th and got my CO allocated Feb 4. It has now been over a month since CO allocation with no contact whatsoever. My application status still says 'Application Received'. Is this time normal for initial CO contact? Also, what does the 'Position number' mean on the CO Allocation email?
Thanks


----------



## Evan82

evydmb said:


> Hi guys,
> I have applied on Jan 17th and got my CO allocated Feb 4. It has now been over a month since CO allocation with no contact whatsoever. My application status still says 'Application Received'. Is this time normal for initial CO contact? Also, what does the 'Position number' mean on the CO Allocation email?
> Thanks


Absolutely normal, if not you being a bit early to worry... You might be in line for a direct grant if everything is uploaded. Position number is an identification tag(number) used to identify COs. We can't possibly expect the COs to be using their "real names" to identify themselves (they use some names or pseudo names), so that number uniquely binds a CO with your application. At least for a single inspection.


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

Evan82 said:


> Some employers or HR personal are deliberately delaying/ignoring such emails/calls... Just exacerbate the situation


might be true, specially when you are one of those top performing employee and organisation need you desparately or otherwise when you dont have good terms with your manager. Anyway nothing can be done than waiting endlessly I think


----------



## Evan82

delhi_ratnesh said:


> might be true, specially when you are one of those top performing employee and organisation need you desparately or otherwise when you dont have good terms with your manager. Anyway nothing can be done than waiting endlessly I think


True and sad when we have to succumb to the agendas of employers, although I believe they are morally bound to respond to those queries.


----------



## evydmb

evydmb said:


> Hi guys,
> I have applied on Jan 17th and got my CO allocated Feb 4. It has now been over a month since CO allocation with no contact whatsoever. My application status still says 'Application Received'. Is this time normal for initial CO contact? Also, what does the 'Position number' mean on the CO Allocation email?
> Thanks


Thanks Evan. I think I will wait another two weeks before calling them.


----------



## 001priyank

Any email is received if we submit the EOI?


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

Evan82 said:


> True and sad when we have to succumb to the agendas of employers, although I believe they are morally bound to respond to those queries.


Absolutely, but if they ignore and dont respond (which they can and are probably doing in most of the cases), that would be like a killing for us. Not sure what is alternative plan DIBP has in such situations.


----------



## Evan82

evydmb said:


> Thanks Evan. I think I will wait another two weeks before calling them.


Yep. If you don't have any employment verification waiting, then I suppose nobody can blame you for losing patience and calling, around 18th March that is. If employment verification is possible for you, that is if you have claimed experience points, then might have to wait until about 4th April at the earliest...


----------



## raghum4u

Majician said:


> Hi Raghu,
> 
> I am just 4 days behind you ?de09
> 
> Did your HR or previous employer receive call for verification?
> 
> Usually thursday are loaded with grants, so lets see what tomorrow brings us !!


Hi Majician, 

Not sure of previous company's, but current company verification was over last month 24th. Crossing fingers for the Thursday... For your predictions... Or rather every day has become waiting day.


----------



## Majician

raghum4u said:


> Hi Majician,
> 
> Not sure of previous company's, but current company verification was over last month 24th. Crossing fingers for the Thursday... For your predictions... Or rather every day has become waiting day.


You atleast had something last month, a verification, for me there is nothing, no news, and it is make me more worried


----------



## vikaschandra

jumboboss said:


> Dear Seniors and Expert,
> 
> As you can see me timelines that I applied for sc189 on *17/11/15* and last co contacted *04/12/15* through an *Agent*.
> 
> But after passing more the *113 day* today i just imported my application on my immiaccount and found that the status is showing *"Information Requested"*. and my agent told me in December that he fulfil the CO request on* 17/12/15.*
> 
> Please guide me what should i do now?
> 
> Regards


for the first CO Contact After uploading the required document hope your agent clicked the Information Provided button? Check your mailbox again maybe the CO has contacted again requesting for additional documents once again? you should be able to see the correspondence email in the mailbox


----------



## evydmb

Evan82 said:


> Yep. If you don't have any employment verification waiting, then I suppose nobody can blame you for losing patience and calling, around 18th March that is. If employment verification is possible for you, that is if you have claimed experience points, then might have to wait until about 4th April at the earliest...


Yeah I haven't claimed any work experience points.


----------



## prasanthkrish

Cgarik said:


> Any grants mate??? How many people are still left with out grant from 2015...
> 
> 1. Cgarik - 4th Dec 2015


2. Prasanthkrish- 23 Dec 2015


----------



## jumboboss

I called my agent, he said that your employee verification has been done on 17 Jan 2016, and every single documents has already been sent and uploaded on the application. and he told me that from now after you imported the application he (agent) can not see the online status of my application. and he wont be able to help me out in any other condition.


----------



## jumboboss

vikaschandra said:


> for the first CO Contact After uploading the required document hope your agent clicked the Information Provided button? Check your mailbox again maybe the CO has contacted again requesting for additional documents once again? you should be able to see the correspondence email in the mailbox


I called my agent, he said that your employee verification has been done on 17 Jan 2016, and every single documents has already been sent and uploaded on the application. and he told me that from now after you imported the application he (agent) can not see the online status of my application. and he wont be able to help me out in any other condition.


----------



## Pride

shabdullah said:


> Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contacted by CO twice and both the times the CO is from Adelaide but is a different name. Howcome? And does that matter?
> 
> 
> 
> hi Pride,
> 
> can you share what were your initial evidence and what did you provide after CO asked for more evidence?
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...

In the first contact agent asked for everything from medical to character certificate etc. In the 2nd contact only more evidence of employment. But both times different CO.


----------



## vikaschandra

jumboboss said:


> I called my agent, he said that your employee verification has been done on 17 Jan 2016, and every single documents has already been sent and uploaded on the application. and he told me that from now after you imported the application he (agent) can not see the online status of my application. and he wont be able to help me out in any other condition.


Does your agent know that you have access to the immi account? How did he know that your employee verification was done on 17th Jan. Is their any correspondence email on the immi account which states that your employee verification was done on 17th? 
Their should be no impact on the agent side he is probably trying to get away with the case.


----------



## AA007

Guys, After lodging visa, some alphabets with numbers can be seen with your application. Is it file number or client number or application receipt number ?


----------



## jumboboss

vikaschandra said:


> Does your agent know that you have access to the immi account? How did he know that your employee verification was done on 17th Jan. Is their any correspondence email on the immi account which states that your employee verification was done on 17th?
> Their should be no impact on the agent side he is probably trying to get away with the case.


Yes, i told him that i accessed my application on immiaccount, and my employer confirmed me on 20th jan that he got my employment verification call and email from Australian embassy and told that he replied positively. and i then informed it to my agent.

No, he is now looking deeply into my account and giving me positive reply and saying that he will support me in any how happens.


----------



## jumboboss

vikaschandra said:


> Does your agent know that you have access to the immi account? How did he know that your employee verification was done on 17th Jan. Is their any correspondence email on the immi account which states that your employee verification was done on 17th?
> Their should be no impact on the agent side he is probably trying to get away with the case.


Also my employer told me that the embassy sent an email with the experience letter attached what they provided me for reference. That's why my agent was telling me that if he couldn't uploaded all the documents then how come they able to provide such email to my employer.


----------



## vikaschandra

jumboboss said:


> Also my employer told me that the embassy sent an email with the experience letter attached what they provided me for reference. That's why my agent was telling me that if he couldn't uploaded all the documents then how come they able to provide such email to my employer.


How is that possible that the agent did not upload anything from his side by dibp got it and send it to the employer? did you upload anything from your side after importing the application?


----------



## Cgarik

vinaydavid said:


> A piece of information got from my Agent.
> As per him, he witnessed a couple of applications being delayed as the HR teams are not responding to the verification mails which was sent by Immigration team (or the team who look into this). He continued saying, few applicants got grants once they have updated the DIBP with updated HR details. Though this might not be the case for some of us......but in case....
> 
> As a corrective measure, he requested me to check with Current/previous employers to enquire about the verification status and get the updated Contact details (Emails ID & Contact Numbers) of the HRs (In case, there are any changes/replacement of HR personnel) So that, he can send the information to the Immi department informing the same.


i dont think so.. if they are unable to receive information they will call you immediately to take your manger's contact details....


----------



## jumboboss

vikaschandra said:


> How is that possible that the agent did not upload anything from his side by dibp got it and send it to the employer? did you upload anything from your side after importing the application?


nope, not at all, its been two months ago dear. may be he emailed them.


----------



## Cgarik

Signing off.. will come back once i get my grant or any other communication from the legendary GSM adelaide..

Adios amigos....


----------



## 001priyank

Hi,

Do we receive any email after submitting the EOI?. Please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

AA007 said:


> Guys, After lodging visa, some alphabets with numbers can be seen with your application. Is it file number or client number or application receipt number ?


The string beginning with the letters "EGO" followed by some numbers is your TRN.



001priyank said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we receive any email after submitting the EOI?. Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


No.


----------



## AA007

KeeDa said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, After lodging visa, some alphabets with numbers can be seen with your application. Is it file number or client number or application receipt number ?
> 
> 
> 
> The string beginning with the letters "EGO" followed by some numbers is your TRN.
> 
> 
> 
> 001priyank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Do we receive any email after submitting the EOI?. Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

Hi Keeda
I am filling form 929 and I have put number (client number/file number /application receipt number). So this EGO.... Will come under which category.


----------



## ramapithecus

I found that the documents uploaded by agent cannot be viewed in the imported immi account. Only the received status, the uploaded date and document names in each section can be seen.


----------



## vikaschandra

ramapithecus said:


> I found that the documents uploaded by agent cannot be viewed in the imported immi account. Only the received status, the uploaded date and document names in each section can be seen.


Yes right you cannot view the documents. Will Just be able to see the file names and status of each file when it was received


----------



## KeeDa

AA007 said:


> Hi Keeda
> I am filling form 929 and I have put number (client number/file number /application receipt number). So this EGO.... Will come under which category.


EGO_______ is the Transaction Reference Number (TRN). File Number looks like BCC2016/1234567. Application ID is a 9 digit number. Receipt Number is 8 digit number. Provide either of these. It will anyways get linked to your current (PR) visa application as you will be uploading it online into your immiAccount and inside this PR application.


----------



## namsfiz

Hi, what it does mean *"Please submit documents by attaching them to your visa application using your ImmiAccount or refer to Error Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount."*

Is this mean I cannot able to contact via email with my CO Brisbane?
Can somebody explain, appreciate for this reply...


----------



## AA007

KeeDa said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Keeda
> I am filling form 929 and I have put number (client number/file number /application receipt number). So this EGO.... Will come under which category.
> 
> 
> 
> EGO_______ is the Transaction Reference Number (TRN). File Number looks like BCC2016/1234567. Application ID is a 9 digit number. Receipt Number is 8 digit number. Provide either of these. It will anyways get linked to your current (PR) visa application as you will be uploading it online into your immiAccount and inside this PR application.
Click to expand...

Where I can find these numbers as on immiaccount I can only see EGO......


----------



## Amlan

T-8 days to calling DIBP and/or raising complaint. Wonder if it'll work...


----------



## vikaschandra

AA007 said:


> Where I can find these numbers as on immiaccount I can only see EGO......


Check your mailbox on the immi account you would be able to find the document "immi acknowledgement" this document will have all the details. You will also be able to find the details on your Invoice receipt.


----------



## Majician

Hey guys, any grants received so far??? It is Thursday !!!


----------



## Amlan

Majician said:


> Hey guys, any grants received so far??? It is Thursday !!!


Nothing so far it seems  

Please let this not be another dry day. The wait is seriously killing


----------



## namsfiz

Amlan said:


> Nothing so far it seems
> 
> Please let this not be another dry day. The wait is seriously killing


Did you tried to call them..


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

It is getting depressing now, 162 days and still waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amlan

namsfiz said:


> Did you tried to call them..


Waiting 8 more days till I reach the designated 90 days limit. Then I'll call like hell


----------



## sbtbest

vybhavkmadadi said:


> It is getting depressing now, 162 days and still waiting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you try calling them ? What was their last response ?


----------



## giridharanb

140 days and waiting. 

Anything beyond 120 days, including a CO contact, seems the norm for ICT SA and BA.

Maybe they are only issuing 60 visas a month and we will get our chance only when the backlog is cleared till Jun 2015.


----------



## giridharanb

sbtbest said:


> Did you try calling them ? What was their last response ?


I tried calling, but got no useful information, except the rehearsed answer. I know it by heart now and can play it to myself whenever I get the urge to call.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

sbtbest said:


> Did you try calling them ? What was their last response ?



I called them a few times, the response is always the same, that my application is going through normal processing and they do not have a time frame that they can give me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

giridharanb said:


> 140 days and waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything beyond 120 days, including a CO contact, seems the norm for ICT SA and BA.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are only issuing 60 visas a month and we will get our chance only when the backlog is cleared till Jun 2015.



I am not sure what is happening with DIBP, atleast a little visibility on the status of our application would be good, but no information, the wait, it is all taking its toll on me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCG

172 days and waiting and waiting, I belive the only september applicant left here


----------



## Mashhar

hi june 2015 applicant 272 days n still waiting


----------



## Greg1946

August applicant - 210 days waiting


----------



## ABCG

this wait just keeps getting depressing and depressing. Unfortunate leftovers thats what we are


----------



## Greg1946

The way I see this process is if things move smoothly they close quick . If there is delay of paperwork. Etc then it is a never ending wait - I get a feeling that pending cases get de-prioritised and are not looked at the way a fresh case is looked at 

Possibly few hours per week are spent on such cases which results in this delay. I don't see any other logic that is followed in this process 

I have also noticed clarification cases close quickly as they are being actively managed 

Anyways no choice left - hope this closes quickly for us


----------



## giridharanb

Are we test cases?

1 each from every month starting June 2015 to Dec 2015.


----------



## ABCG

I do feel for the CO's too coz there are so many applications to process and emails. then the backlogs that they need to get to. I understand its not easy.


----------



## deepgill

June 2015 applicant


----------



## sachin_noida

Please share number to call GSM Brisbane.......


----------



## deepgill

+61731367000


----------



## Evan82

Greg1946 said:


> The way I see this process is if things move smoothly they close quick . If there is delay of paperwork. Etc then it is a never ending wait - I get a feeling that pending cases get de-prioritised and are not looked at the way a fresh case is looked at
> 
> Possibly few hours per week are spent on such cases which results in this delay. I don't see any other logic that is followed in this process
> 
> I have also noticed clarification cases close quickly as they are being actively managed
> 
> Anyways no choice left - hope this closes quickly for us


If you are looking for a quick grant better get everything right and upload in advance. This does have a side effect though: for those who want to have a bit extended IED by waiting till the CO is allocated and request for PCCs and medicals... timing.. timing...


----------



## firsttimer

Greg1946 said:


> August applicant - 210 days waiting


Same here


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Evan82 said:


> If you are looking for a quick grant better get everything right and upload in advance. This does have a side effect though: for those who want to have a bit extended IED by waiting till the CO is allocated and request for PCCs and medicals... timing.. timing...



Hi Evan82,

I had front loaded all the documents when i lodged the visa, after the CO was allocated on 4th Nov, there has been no contact at all until i got a personal verification call from the Australian embassy from Delhi on Feb 5, since then again i have no communication again.

The no visibility of our Visa application is driving me nuts, at least knowing what status the application is in would give me some hope, but the status of my application in IMMI still shows 'Application Received'.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

giridharanb said:


> I tried calling, but got no useful information, except the rehearsed answer. I know it by heart now and can play it to myself whenever I get the urge to call.


you make me laugh giridhar dont play it or dibp will forward all the incoming calls to you


----------



## Evan82

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Hi Evan82,
> 
> I had front loaded all the documents when i lodged the visa, after the CO was allocated on 4th Nov, there has been no contact at all until i got a personal verification call from the Australian embassy from Delhi on Feb 5, since then again i have no communication again.
> 
> The no visibility of our Visa application is driving me nuts, at least knowing what status the application is in would give me some hope, but the status of my application in IMMI still shows 'Application Received'.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd have to qualify my previous statement and agree with you there... Employee verification does delay the process and quite a few applicants who have front-loaded everything are awaiting. Delays seem to be on Embassies/High Commissions and HR folks in companies, most of the times. For those not claiming experience points, things do seem to be quick.


----------



## prasanthkrish

Hi Guys,

I had done the visa lodging through an Agent. But i have the access to the EOI ,Skill select.

Can we know if the decision is finalized or not by looking at the status in Skill select. The Status in skill select shows "Lodged". 

Sub Class: 189, Mechanical engineer
Visa lodged:23rd Dec 2015 
PCC :5th Jan 2016
Medicals:19th Jan 2016
CO Contact: 22nd Jan 2016
Grant:XX-XX-XXXX


----------



## sachin_noida

Hi I tried calling GSM Number, it said due to high call volume, we will not be able to assist you at this time...???


----------



## Evan82

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had done the visa lodging through an Agent. But i have the access to the EOI ,Skill select.
> 
> Can we know if the decision is finalized or not by looking at the status in Skill select. The Status in skill select shows "Lodged".
> 
> Sub Class: 189, Mechanical engineer
> Visa lodged:23rd Dec 2015
> PCC :5th Jan 2016
> Medicals:19th Jan 2016
> CO Contact: 22nd Jan 2016
> Grant:XX-XX-XXXX


You can verify if the application is finalized. Status will change to "Outcome Finalized" and special tab will appear allowing you to generate grant letter yourself


----------



## deepgill

sachin_noida said:


> Hi I tried calling GSM Number, it said due to high call volume, we will not be able to assist you at this time...???


Try to call them at4.30 to 5 am early in the morning (Indian time). I always did at this time. 
Best of luck


----------



## Evan82

sachin_noida said:


> Hi I tried calling GSM Number, it said due to high call volume, we will not be able to assist you at this time...???


This time of day is usually less congested.


----------



## prasanthkrish

Evan82 said:


> You can verify if the application is finalized. Status will change to "Outcome Finalized" and special tab will appear allowing you to generate grant letter yourself


Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## Majician

Seems like preparations are going on for the strike and no one is in the mood to work


----------



## Amlan

Majician said:


> Seems like preparations are going on for the strike and no one is in the mood to work


Yes it seems so. The strike is still a couple of weeks away and I'm sure it'll impact the visa processing in a big way


----------



## Amlan

giridharanb said:


> I tried calling, but got no useful information, except the rehearsed answer. I know it by heart now and can play it to myself whenever I get the urge to call.


Hi giridhar, can you play the message one more time?


----------



## KeeDa

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had done the visa lodging through an Agent. But i have the access to the EOI ,Skill select.
> 
> Can we know if the decision is finalized or not by looking at the status in Skill select. The Status in skill select shows "Lodged".
> 
> Sub Class: 189, Mechanical engineer
> Visa lodged:23rd Dec 2015
> PCC :5th Jan 2016
> Medicals:19th Jan 2016
> CO Contact: 22nd Jan 2016
> Grant:XX-XX-XXXX


No you cannot. I replied to a similar query a few days back here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...89-visa-lodge-2015-gang-1893.html#post9625522*


----------



## samage

ABCG said:


> 172 days and waiting and waiting, I belive the only september applicant left here


175 Days passed. September applicant. DIBP ???


----------



## ABCG

samage said:


> 175 Days passed. September applicant. DIBP ???


brisbane


----------



## Evan82

KeeDa said:


> No you cannot. I replied to a similar query a few days back here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...89-visa-lodge-2015-gang-1893.html#post9625522*


My bad... Keeda's right... I was thinking immi account when I answered.
Once finalized, if all is syncd well you'll get a mail saying your EoI has been removed... That may be taken as an indication.


----------



## samage

ABCG said:


> brisbane


Adelaide


----------



## theskyisalive

Majician said:


> Seems like preparations are going on for the strike and no one is in the mood to work


could be the case...only a handful of grants this week so far!


----------



## charlie31

KeeDa said:


> No you cannot. I replied to a similar query a few days back here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...89-visa-lodge-2015-gang-1893.html#post9625522*


Mine is a similar case, but I saw a change in my status today as information Requested. In the application mailbox I'm able to see all the communication they are sending to my agent.


----------



## KeeDa

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had done the visa lodging through an Agent. But i have the access to the EOI ,Skill select.
> 
> Can we know if the decision is finalized or not by looking at the status in Skill select. The Status in skill select shows "Lodged".
> 
> Sub Class: 189, Mechanical engineer
> Visa lodged:23rd Dec 2015
> PCC :5th Jan 2016
> Medicals:19th Jan 2016
> CO Contact: 22nd Jan 2016
> Grant:XX-XX-XXXX





KeeDa said:


> No you cannot. I replied to a similar query a few days back here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...89-visa-lodge-2015-gang-1893.html#post9625522*





charlie31 said:


> Mine is a similar case, but I saw a change in my status today as information Requested. In the application mailbox I'm able to see all the communication they are sending to my agent.


Charlie,

The OP's question and my reply to him was about - whether one can track visa (immiAccount managed entity) status from the EOI (skillSelect system entity).


----------



## abb2959

samage said:


> 175 Days passed. September applicant. DIBP ???


Hi me to..applied on 13 sep,
Second time 
Co contacted req documets competed on 7 dec 2015 ..
No response yet....96 days gone...brisbane...


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

No grants today, Thursdays are supposed to be the best day of the week with most grants. Is this because of the strike?


----------



## abb2959

vybhavkmadadi said:


> No grants today, Thursdays are supposed to be the best day of the week with most grants. Is this because of the strike?


What strike is this about .i dont have any idea.I am also waiti g aince mong its like 96 days in uploded all docs...gsm brisbane ..


----------



## Evan82

abb2959 said:


> What strike is this about .i dont have any idea.I am also waiti g aince mong its like 96 days in uploded all docs...gsm brisbane ..


Are you in Melbourne? There has been rumors (news in some cases), that DIBP staff, will go on strike over proposed pay cuts? Have been there for some time, more than couple of months I guess..


----------



## abb2959

Evan82 said:


> Are you in Melbourne? There has been rumors (news in some cases), that DIBP staff, will go on strike over proposed pay cuts? Have been there for some time, more than couple of months I guess..


Yes i am in melbounre...
I have not heard anything related to it here...


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

abb2959 said:


> What strike is this about .i dont have any idea.I am also waiti g aince mong its like 96 days in uploded all docs...gsm brisbane ..


Here is a link to the related news

Immigration staff threaten rolling strike action over pay conditions - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## abb2959

I even called them
Today..said it more than the legal time limit of 3 months wait to repond for DIBP TO ME,she said you can just wait and thats it...nothing more can be done


----------



## shabdullah

only one grant reported so far in another thread



ujern said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got an email from my agent that my visa has been granted! Thanks all for the wondering info and help. Below is my timeline
> 
> 12 Sep IELTS Test
> 25 Sep IELTS (W8 R8 W7.5 S7)
> 09 Oct EA Assessment Submitted
> 27 Oct EA + outcome
> 29 Oct EOI Submitted (60 points)
> 08 Jan Invitation received
> 22 Jan Visa Application
> 30 Jan Medical Checkup
> 04 Feb CO assigned (requested for Form 80 and my fiancé to go for an English Test)
> 24 Feb Partner PTE results submitted
> 25 Feb Singapore PCC submitted
> 29 Feb Form 80 uploaded
> 10 Mar Visa granted


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

shabdullah said:


> only one grant reported so far in another thread


Congratulations, good to see an ICT SA get grant and that too very quick.


----------



## shabdullah

I believe that the rumored strike is related to the Immigration Staff and Border Force at Airport and not the visa processing staff


----------



## abb2959

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Here is a link to the related news
> 
> Immigration staff threaten rolling strike action over pay conditions - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


I even called them today .as it exceed the standard time limit of 90 for them
To reply,but the person at dibp brisbane just said all you can do is wait...


----------



## shabdullah

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Congratulations, good to see an ICT SA get grant and that too very quick.


vybhavkmadadi, I have quoted grant of another user and not mine 

I am yet to upload CV and Form 80,1221 for self and spouse, will do it tomorrow and that will complete docs uploading milestone for me

and another pending item is that my son's TB screening test needs to be repeated because his result appeared non-deterministic due to long lasting seasonal flu and fever he had just before he went through the medicals, rest of the family has been cleared... will give the sample day after tomorrow and hope that it will be cleared before CO reaches my case


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

abb2959 said:


> I even called them today .as it exceed the standard time limit of 90 for them
> To reply,but the person at dibp brisbane just said all you can do is wait...


Yes, that is the standard reply you get. I believe that the staff who answer our calls also do not have visibility on our applications status, they also see the same what we see in our IMMI accounts. And that is the reason they have a standard answer asking us to wait.

DIBP should bring in some updates to the IMMI accounts to show more visibility on the processing status, that would at least calm a few nerves.


----------



## prasanthkrish

Evan82 said:


> My bad... Keeda's right... I was thinking immi account when I answered.
> Once finalized, if all is syncd well you'll get a mail saying your EoI has been removed... That may be taken as an indication.


No Problem... that happens...


----------



## prasanthkrish

KeeDa said:


> No you cannot. I replied to a similar query a few days back here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...89-visa-lodge-2015-gang-1893.html#post9625522*


Thank you. i didn't see that.


----------



## prasanthkrish

Hi Guys,

I talked to my agent on the Strike by the Aussie border security force on March 29th. As of now they didn't get any email from the authorities on the strike. They say, they will receive a notification by the authorities on the same.

There is some grants today (But fewer) for some guys who registered in the agency.So they are still working, but i presume they work in Slow motion now......


----------



## andreyx108b

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi Guys, I talked to my agent on the Strike by the Aussie border security force on March 29th. As of now they didn't get any email from the authorities on the strike. They say, they will receive a notification by the authorities on the same. There is some grants today (But fewer) for some guys who registered in the agency.So they are still working, but i presume they work in Slow motion now......


The same number of grants as an average day..


----------



## ramapithecus

If I am sure that my agent has uploaded all the documents as seen in the immi account, can I still click the information provided button, just in case that my agent might have forgotten to click?


----------



## ramapithecus

ramapithecus said:


> If I am sure that my agent has uploaded all the documents as seen in the immi account, can I still click the information provided button, just in case that my agent might have forgotten to click?


I mean in my imported immi account?


----------



## andreyx108b

ramapithecus said:


> If I am sure that my agent has uploaded all the documents as seen in the immi account, can I still click the information provided button, just in case that my agent might have forgotten to click?


You need to agree with your agent on it.


----------



## vikaschandra

ramapithecus said:


> I mean in my imported immi account?


if it is highlighted then probably yes your agent might have forgotten to click cause when the docs are uploaded or sent by email you click the information provided button and the status goes from Information Required to Assessment in Progress. Click it if they have already received nothing will happen if they have not been notified it will work for you.


----------



## George2014

ramapithecus said:


> I mean in my imported immi account?


I was checking our Visa processing status through separate log in and imported the file from immi.gov.au site. After providing the documents, these documents can be seen in the individual applications section in the left side also the "Information Provided" button will get disabled. Which we can see from our log in.


----------



## Hamza77

Majician said:


> Hey guys, any grants received so far??? It is Thursday !!!


lol
In Pakistan,when beggars ask for money and people refuse,to gain some sympathy they say "It is Thursday". 
So same here bro,I am also asking from the DIBP ,Give us grant,"It is Thursday" :help:


----------



## ramapithecus

George2014 said:


> I was checking our Visa processing status through separate log in and imported the file from immi.gov.au site. After providing the documents, these documents can be seen in the individual applications section in the left side also the "Information Provided" button will get disabled. Which we can see from our log in.


So I think my ash whole agent haven't yet clicked while he called me to say the document upload process has been completed.


----------



## Majician

Hamza77 said:


> lol
> In Pakistan,when beggars ask for money and people refuse,to gain some sympathy they say "It is Thursday".
> So same here bro,I am also asking from the DIBP ,Give us grant,"It is Thursday" :help:


Hahahaha, I remember that from my childhood !!!


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

This forum is becoming a sign of frustration n depression ... people are getting grants daily ... few friends of mine got their grants, but they didnt post on the forum ... hundreds of people got invited and applied, but not all are familiar with online forums ... calling DIBP will not make any difference unless u passed ur waiting deadline ... Most of the people claiming work experience points will suffer delays due to verification calls n further checks ... soon there ll be a good news ... let the hope intact.


----------



## Majician

Faraz Ahmad said:


> This forum is becoming a sign of frustration n depression ... people are getting grants daily ... few friends of mine got their grants, but they didnt post on the forum ... hundreds of people got invited and applied, but not all are familiar with online forums ... calling DIBP will not make any difference unless u passed ur waiting deadline ... Most of the people claiming work experience points will suffer delays due to verification calls n further checks ... soon there ll be a good news ... let the hope intact.


Have you received your grant?


----------



## Rachna188

Hi guys,

A quick question:

I have taken the medicals before lodging my visa application.
How do I provide the HAP ID in the visa application - do I put in HAP 12345678 or just 12345678?

The help text says " Where possible provide the applicant's HAP ID (e.g. H123455)."


----------



## shabdullah

I had put without any preceding alphabets and medical results have been linked correctly. I am yet to have CO allocated. Second opinions required from someone who's been through the complete cycle already.


----------



## spaniant

Hamza77 said:


> lol
> In Pakistan,when beggars ask for money and people refuse,to gain some sympathy they say "It is Thursday".
> So same here bro,I am also asking from the DIBP ,Give us grant,"It is Thursday" :help:


Hahahah nice one Hamza..


----------



## jp1984

Hey buddy, you really have lot of patience .... following your post from last 10 days....but yes patience will Pay & definitely you will reap results of long waiting


----------



## Eage

Dear All,

I am looking to to apply for 190 (NSW / VICTORIA)

age = 32 yr 5mnts (30 ponts)
edu = (B.E ETC) (15 points)
exp = total 7+ exp in IT (ACS cleared for ICT SA and deducted 4 yrs) = 5 points
PTE = 65 + (10 points)

total = 60 points

EOI applied 03/03/2016

Will my points wiil be calculated to 65 if I am applying for 190.

Can someone please tell which state is open from above two for System Analyst role (261112).

Thanks.


----------



## manreetvirk

Eage said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am looking to to apply for 190 (NSW / VICTORIA)
> 
> age = 32 yr 5mnts (30 ponts)
> edu = (B.E ETC) (15 points)
> exp = total 7+ exp in IT (ACS cleared for ICT SA and deducted 4 yrs) = 5 points
> PTE = 65 + (10 points)
> 
> total = 60 points
> 
> EOI applied 03/03/2016
> 
> Will my points wiil be calculated to 65 if I am applying for 190.
> 
> Can someone please tell which state is open from above two for System Analyst role (261112).
> 
> Thanks.


Open in both states...


----------



## Eage

My agent is saying that it is open only for Victoria..so please confirm..

Or can some share link where I can have a look.


----------



## Eage

My agent said that it is open only for Victoria for 261112..Can you share some link where I can check d same.

Thanks


----------



## namsfiz

deepgill said:


> Try to call them at4.30 to 5 am early in the morning (Indian time). I always did at this time.
> Best of luck


Hi, when we called at DIBP they are putting some notes for CO? or they just telling same thing which we saw on Immi account?

Can you please suggest comments on this..
Many thanks,


----------



## bharathi039

namsfiz said:


> Hi, when we called at DIBP they are putting some notes for CO? or they just telling same thing which we saw on Immi account?
> 
> Can you please suggest comments on this..
> Many thanks,


It's definitely not the same from iimmiaccount. I always feel, the callee at the other end will have more info on your profile compared to immiaccount.. Remember, we are seeing only the generic status in immi, but actual comments from co would be visible only to dibp.. May be they are not authorized to reveal it..

I 've seen people getting grants soon after calling dibp..


----------



## indergreat

Eage said:


> My agent said that it is open only for Victoria for 261112..Can you share some link where I can check d same.
> 
> Thanks


It is actually open in 3 states, surely NSW and VIC are two of them ... check out the picture i posted in this comment ... if you want to search online yourself click https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/ enter your ANZSCO code and search. The *green check* marks denote that it is *open* in these states, *yellow* show *special conditions* and *red* shows *closed*


----------



## indergreat

Keeda and other experienced guys help me out here please ..... Does external checks regarding employment are specifically *physical verification* or can this also mean verification over phone or email from Australian high commission, New Delhi

Thanx


----------



## spaniant

indergreat said:


> Keeda and other experienced guys help me out here please ..... Does external checks regarding employment are specifically physical verification or can this also mean verification over phone or email from Australian high commission, New Delhi
> 
> Thanx


External checks are done by externa agencies means other than DIBP. External checks regarding employment could be either a call from high commission in ur home country or a physical catch or email to your HR seeking attestation of your provided documents.


----------



## giridharanb

I gave a call today morning, just for the heck of it.

A nice lady picked up the phone in 2 rings and took all my details.

To my surprise, I was not given the standard answer.

She took time to review the file, took various dates from me (CO contact, Request submitted etc.). She even checked the documents and said everything is properly uploaded and visible, so there is no issue with missing documents. I told her about voluntarily uploading Form 80 in Feb 2016, just in case that helps. She said, it definitely helps and she could see that it was viewed by someone as well. Also, it does not seem like any other documents are required.

The key information I received is that the file is moving forward as she can see comments logged, though she cannot tell me what those comments were. She confirmed that somebody has worked on the file this week as well.

There is no timeframe, but it felt good to know that it is not just sitting under a pile of new applications.


----------



## marli15

giridharanb said:


> I gave a call today morning, just for the heck of it.
> 
> A nice lady picked up the phone in 2 rings and took all my details.
> 
> To my surprise, I was not given the standard answer.
> 
> She took time to review the file, took various dates from me (CO contact, Request submitted etc.). She even checked the documents and said everything is properly uploaded and visible, so there is no issue with missing documents. I told her about voluntarily uploading Form 80 in Feb 2016, just in case that helps. She said, it definitely helps and she could see that it was viewed by someone as well. Also, it does not seem like any other documents are required.
> 
> The key information I received is that the file is moving forward as she can see comments logged, though she cannot tell me what those comments were. She confirmed that somebody has worked on the file this week as well.
> 
> There is no timeframe, but it felt good to know that it is not just sitting under a pile of new applications.


A good start of the day!


----------



## Amlan

giridharanb said:


> I gave a call today morning, just for the heck of it.
> 
> A nice lady picked up the phone in 2 rings and took all my details.
> 
> To my surprise, I was not given the standard answer.
> 
> She took time to review the file, took various dates from me (CO contact, Request submitted etc.). She even checked the documents and said everything is properly uploaded and visible, so there is no issue with missing documents. I told her about voluntarily uploading Form 80 in Feb 2016, just in case that helps. She said, it definitely helps and she could see that it was viewed by someone as well. Also, it does not seem like any other documents are required.
> 
> The key information I received is that the file is moving forward as she can see comments logged, though she cannot tell me what those comments were. She confirmed that somebody has worked on the file this week as well.
> 
> There is no timeframe, but it felt good to know that it is not just sitting under a pile of new applications.


Seems like your lucky day!  

Probably the first person to hear a non-standard response.


----------



## sbtbest

giridharanb said:


> I gave a call today morning, just for the heck of it.
> 
> A nice lady picked up the phone in 2 rings and took all my details.
> 
> To my surprise, I was not given the standard answer.
> 
> She took time to review the file, took various dates from me (CO contact, Request submitted etc.). She even checked the documents and said everything is properly uploaded and visible, so there is no issue with missing documents. I told her about voluntarily uploading Form 80 in Feb 2016, just in case that helps. She said, it definitely helps and she could see that it was viewed by someone as well. Also, it does not seem like any other documents are required.
> 
> The key information I received is that the file is moving forward as she can see comments logged, though she cannot tell me what those comments were. She confirmed that somebody has worked on the file this week as well.
> 
> There is no timeframe, but it felt good to know that it is not just sitting under a pile of new applications.



I remember a similar case where soon after the call the person got the grant.
Hope for the best!!


----------



## gecashish

With God's grace and Parent's blessings, we(Myself,wife and 2 kids) received the grant today.

I am so happy and feeling excited and relexed as well that this 18 month long journey reached it's destination today.After 2 unsuccessful attempt for IELTS(Writing 6.5 both times), PTE came as an angel for me.My Timelines are as below..

I really have no words to say thank you all and especially to expat forum.

It is loaded with lots of practical and detailed information and never felt that there is any need at all to hire migration agent.

At the same time, I wish good luck and best wishes to you all who are waiting for the grant. Celebration Time will come for everyone and it's just a matter of time.

Today is my turn to celebrate..

First thought for Migration - Aug 2014
All the necessary information collected and Ielts preparation by Nov 2014
First Ielts Attempt - DEC 2014(8.5/7.5/7/6.5RSLW)
Second Ielts Attempt - APR 2015(8/7/7/6.5RSLW)
Started preparation for PTE - Aug 2015
Appeared in PTE - OCT 2015(72/74/71/75RLSW) - Finally Cleared

ACS Applied - NOV 2015
ACS Report Positive - NOV 2015

EOI Applied for ICT BA with 65 points - NOV 2015
Invited on - JAN 2016

Visa Applied - JAN 2016
Granted - MAR 2016


----------



## vikaschandra

gecashish said:


> With God's grace and Parent's blessings, we(Myself,wife and 2 kids) received the grant today.
> 
> I am so happy and feeling excited and relexed as well that this 18 month long journey reached it's destination today.After 2 unsuccessful attempt for IELTS(Writing 6.5 both times), PTE came as an angel for me.My Timelines are as below..
> 
> I really have no words to say thank you all and especially to expat forum.
> 
> It is loaded with lots of practical and detailed information and never felt that there is any need at all to hire migration agent.
> 
> At the same time, I wish good luck and best wishes to you all who are waiting for the grant. Celebration Time will come for everyone and it's just a matter of time.
> 
> Today is my turn to celebrate..
> 
> First thought for Migration - Aug 2014
> All the necessary information collected and Ielts preparation by Nov 2014
> First Ielts Attempt - DEC 2014(8.5/7.5/7/6.5RSLW)
> Second Ielts Attempt - APR 2015(8/7/7/6.5RSLW)
> Started preparation for PTE - Aug 2015
> Appeared in PTE - OCT 2015(72/74/71/75RLSW) - Finally Cleared
> 
> ACS Applied - NOV 2015
> ACS Report Positive - NOV 2015
> 
> EOI Applied for ICT BA with 65 points - NOV 2015
> Invited on - JAN 2016
> 
> Visa Applied - JAN 2016
> Granted - MAR 2016


Congratulations ashish to you and your family. Best wishes for future


----------



## gecashish

Thanks Vikas.


----------



## arun32

Hi Guys,

What is Adelaide contact number?


----------



## arun32

*Called DIBP*

Hi Guys, 

Called DIBP today, spoke to a nice lady, (who even said all teh best at end of the call ) and was informed the current trend for a CO to get back to a case is a couple of months, which is a shocker to me.

I called to verify whether they have received my documents requested by CO , because my agent has sent by emai( as per CO request).

DIBP lady dint asked for my details and informed that the agent must have received a acknowledgement mail.


----------



## sbtbest

arun32 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Called DIBP today, spoke to a nice lady, (who even said all teh best at end of the call ) and was informed the current trend for a CO to get back to a case is a couple of months, which is a shocker to me.
> 
> I called to verify whether they have received my documents requested by CO , because my agent has sent by emai( as per CO request).
> 
> DIBP lady dint asked for my details and informed that the agent must have received a acknowledgement mail.


Its not a shocker. I had called last week and they said the same thing to me.
After contact, the CO can take 35 days + 2-3 weeks to look at the case again.
That means 35+21 ~ 60 days

They added, after this period it may take another week or two for them to go through all documents. 

At the end of this period, if more documents are required then they will request again. Otherwise grant the visa

In short , it will be 60 days+ 2 weeks after CO Contact


----------



## arun32

sbtbest said:


> Its not a shocker. I had called last week and they said the same thing to me.
> After Request complete, the CO can take 35 days + 2-3 weeks to look at the case again.
> That means 35+21 ~ 60 days
> 
> They added, after this period it may take another week or two for them to go through all documents.
> 
> At the end of this period, if more documents are required then they will request again. Otherwise grant the visa
> 
> In short , it will be 60 days+ 2 weeks after Request complete!



Yes Sbtbest, i was also informed the same, after couple of months, they will reassess the case and if any documents required, they will ask again.

With this, am worried whether we will get visa granted within this financial year??!!

Its 12 months before , i started this journey, 12 months of hopes, dreams and sleepless nights. After EOI , waited for 6 months for invite, now again endless wait...

Its really frustrating.


----------



## sbtbest

arun32 said:


> Yes Sbtbest, i was also informed the same, after couple of months, they will reassess the case and if any documents required, they will ask again.
> 
> With this, am worried whether we will get visa granted within this financial year??!!
> 
> Its 12 months before , i started this journey, 12 months of hopes, dreams and sleepless nights. After EOI , waited for 6 months for invite, now again endless wait...
> 
> Its really frustrating.


Given your CO contact was on 16-Feb, you will have plenty of time before end of Financial year (which is June end in Australia).


----------



## andreyx108b

sbtbest said:


> Its not a shocker. I had called last week and they said the same thing to me. After contact, the CO can take 35 days + 2-3 weeks to look at the case again. That means 35+21 ~ 60 days They added, after this period it may take another week or two for them to go through all documents. At the end of this period, if more documents are required then they will request again. Otherwise grant the visa In short , it will be 60 days+ 2 weeks after CO Contact


If you use grant date estimator after CO contact on myimmitracker - it says aberage 71 day for sc190...


----------



## sbtbest

andreyx108b said:


> If you use grant date estimator after CO contact on myimmitracker - it says aberage 71 day for sc190...


I must say Andrey the analytics is very close to actual dates of grant!


----------



## arun32

andreyx108b said:


> If you use grant date estimator after CO contact on myimmitracker - it says aberage 71 day for sc190...


Yes Andrey, For 189 the average is 66 days...


----------



## sbtbest

andreyx108b said:


> If you use grant date estimator after CO contact on myimmitracker - it says aberage 71 day for sc190...


I must also admit that prior to adding analytics, I wasn't able to get a feel of the average time, the listed cases were too messy to process. But its much easier now.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

gecashish said:


> With God's grace and Parent's blessings, we(Myself,wife and 2 kids) received the grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy and feeling excited and relexed as well that this 18 month long journey reached it's destination today.After 2 unsuccessful attempt for IELTS(Writing 6.5 both times), PTE came as an angel for me.My Timelines are as below..
> 
> 
> 
> I really have no words to say thank you all and especially to expat forum.
> 
> 
> 
> It is loaded with lots of practical and detailed information and never felt that there is any need at all to hire migration agent.
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time, I wish good luck and best wishes to you all who are waiting for the grant. Celebration Time will come for everyone and it's just a matter of time.
> 
> 
> 
> Today is my turn to celebrate..
> 
> 
> 
> First thought for Migration - Aug 2014
> 
> All the necessary information collected and Ielts preparation by Nov 2014
> 
> First Ielts Attempt - DEC 2014(8.5/7.5/7/6.5RSLW)
> 
> Second Ielts Attempt - APR 2015(8/7/7/6.5RSLW)
> 
> Started preparation for PTE - Aug 2015
> 
> Appeared in PTE - OCT 2015(72/74/71/75RLSW) - Finally Cleared
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Applied - NOV 2015
> 
> ACS Report Positive - NOV 2015
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Applied for ICT BA with 65 points - NOV 2015
> 
> Invited on - JAN 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Applied - JAN 2016
> 
> Granted - MAR 2016



Congratulations and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCG

After the long wait and starting this process exactly a year ago we have received our grant today 11th March 2016. Thank you God. And thank you all in this forum. I was a silent viewer but it helped me a lot mentally. Now the actual struggle begins.

Visa lodged 28 Sept 2015
Visa grant 11 March 2016 (12: 29 aus time) Brisbane

all the best to everyone and i pray your grants arrive soon.


----------



## sbtbest

ABCG said:


> After the long wait and starting this process exactly a year ago we have received our grant today 11th March 2016. Thank you God. And thank you all in this forum. I was a silent viewer but it helped me a lot mentally. Now the actual struggle begins.
> 
> Visa lodged 28 Sept 2015
> Visa grant 11 March 2016 (12: 29 aus time) Brisbane
> 
> all the best to everyone and i pray your grants arrive soon.


Congratulations!

Can you share your complete timeline. Like CO contact date, request complete etc.


Thanks


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

ABCG said:


> After the long wait and starting this process exactly a year ago we have received our grant today 11th March 2016. Thank you God. And thank you all in this forum. I was a silent viewer but it helped me a lot mentally. Now the actual struggle begins.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa lodged 28 Sept 2015
> 
> Visa grant 11 March 2016 (12: 29 aus time) Brisbane
> 
> 
> 
> all the best to everyone and i pray your grants arrive soon.



Congratulations ABCG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r_zz

I have recvd grant today.

My timeline..

Application Lodged 19 Feb

Visa Notification 11 March.

Thanks for all the support i have been getting from you guys and this forum.


----------



## ABCG

Thanks a lot wishing you luck too

Co first contact 30 Oct 2015
document request completed 18 February 2016


----------



## gaus

gecashish said:


> With God's grace and Parent's blessings, we(Myself,wife and 2 kids) received the grant today.
> 
> I am so happy and feeling excited and relexed as well that this 18 month long journey reached it's destination today.After 2 unsuccessful attempt for IELTS(Writing 6.5 both times), PTE came as an angel for me.My Timelines are as below..
> 
> I really have no words to say thank you all and especially to expat forum.
> 
> It is loaded with lots of practical and detailed information and never felt that there is any need at all to hire migration agent.
> 
> At the same time, I wish good luck and best wishes to you all who are waiting for the grant. Celebration Time will come for everyone and it's just a matter of time.
> 
> Today is my turn to celebrate..
> 
> First thought for Migration - Aug 2014
> All the necessary information collected and Ielts preparation by Nov 2014
> First Ielts Attempt - DEC 2014(8.5/7.5/7/6.5RSLW)
> Second Ielts Attempt - APR 2015(8/7/7/6.5RSLW)
> Started preparation for PTE - Aug 2015
> Appeared in PTE - OCT 2015(72/74/71/75RLSW) - Finally Cleared
> 
> ACS Applied - NOV 2015
> ACS Report Positive - NOV 2015
> 
> EOI Applied for ICT BA with 65 points - NOV 2015
> Invited on - JAN 2016
> 
> Visa Applied - JAN 2016
> Granted - MAR 2016


Congrats!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus

ABCG said:


> After the long wait and starting this process exactly a year ago we have received our grant today 11th March 2016. Thank you God. And thank you all in this forum. I was a silent viewer but it helped me a lot mentally. Now the actual struggle begins.
> 
> Visa lodged 28 Sept 2015
> Visa grant 11 March 2016 (12: 29 aus time) Brisbane
> 
> all the best to everyone and i pray your grants arrive soon.


Congrats! All the best

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus

r_zz said:


> I have recvd grant today.
> 
> My timeline..
> 
> Application Lodged 19 Feb
> 
> Visa Notification 11 March.
> 
> Thanks for all the support i have been getting from you guys and this forum.


Congrats!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## sachin_noida

giridharanb said:


> I gave a call today morning, just for the heck of it.
> 
> A nice lady picked up the phone in 2 rings and took all my details.
> 
> To my surprise, I was not given the standard answer.
> 
> She took time to review the file, took various dates from me (CO contact, Request submitted etc.). She even checked the documents and said everything is properly uploaded and visible, so there is no issue with missing documents. I told her about voluntarily uploading Form 80 in Feb 2016, just in case that helps. She said, it definitely helps and she could see that it was viewed by someone as well. Also, it does not seem like any other documents are required.
> 
> The key information I received is that the file is moving forward as she can see comments logged, though she cannot tell me what those comments were. She confirmed that somebody has worked on the file this week as well.
> 
> There is no timeframe, but it felt good to know that it is not just sitting under a pile of new applications.


Hi,

I tried calling them yesterday and today but after an automated message for 1 min, it said due to heavy call volume, we will not abe able to assist you.

What time you called them ?


----------



## sbtbest

sachin_noida said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried calling them yesterday and today but after an automated message for 1 min, it said due to heavy call volume, we will not abe able to assist you.
> 
> What time you called them ?


Keep holding the line after the message. you will get through.


----------



## ABCG

Anyone in this forum moved to sydney after grant and got a job need help with it


----------



## sachin_noida

sbtbest said:


> Keep holding the line after the message. you will get through.


Yes already had done that, but it got disconnected automatically...

Please tell your time when you called up...


----------



## sbtbest

sachin_noida said:


> Yes already had done that, but it got disconnected automatically...
> 
> Please tell your time when you called up...


I called them last week in the morning Australian time. (about 10 am)


----------



## civil189

Guys 
I lodged through an agent and imported the account
What I see is that documents are uploaded and showing received
Where can I see information provided button 
Is this tab to be pressed when uploading documents initially 
Regards



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bibamundaa

Hi Guys, can anyone please share experience about medical centers in delhi Max or Sadhu vaswani, in terms of safety and hygiene, professionalism followed during process like blood sample collection and other procedures.

thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NONPRI

Dear Members,
Its been more then 4 months and still waiting for my grant :-(
I have applied thru an agent, I want to know that could I mail to DIBP using my mail Id to enquire the status of my application ? As at DIBP the registered communication email address is of my agent.
Also, if yes, please share the email address to which I have to enquire.


----------



## aussieby2016

bibamundaa said:


> Hi Guys, can anyone please share experience about medical centers in delhi Max or Sadhu vaswani, in terms of safety and hygiene, professionalism followed during process like blood sample collection and other procedures.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Max Delhi is good....I underwent my medicals there only.....all tests are done in a very co-ordinated manner and they have a very safe and hygienic hospital with a professional set of doctors and attendants.....


----------



## Evan82

NONPRI said:


> Dear Members,
> Its been more then 4 months and still waiting for my grant :-(
> I have applied thru an agent, I want to know that could I mail to DIBP using my mail Id to enquire the status of my application ? As at DIBP the registered communication email address is of my agent.
> Also, if yes, please share the email address to which I have to enquire.


You may email to [email protected] if your CO has been allocated or [email protected] if not. But the last time I heard somebody mailed, he/she received a reply saying "status requests will not be responded to". Best thing is to call them up and see... In adherence to forum rules will not be able to post the phone number here, but if you PM me, I will.


----------



## giridharanb

sachin_noida said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried calling them yesterday and today but after an automated message for 1 min, it said due to heavy call volume, we will not abe able to assist you.
> 
> What time you called them ?


Called them at 10:30 AEST. I got the heavy call volume message but then it went direct to 2 rings and someone answered.


----------



## ramapithecus

ramapithecus said:


> So I think my ash whole agent haven't yet clicked while he called me to say the document upload process has been completed.


I had a voice call with Vikashchandra to see if I can click myself, and I clicked the 'Information Provided' button yesterday and the button got disabled. This morning I can see 'Information Requested' changed to 'Assessment in Progress'.


----------



## sachin_noida

NONPRI said:


> Dear Members,
> Its been more then 4 months and still waiting for my grant :-(
> I have applied thru an agent, I want to know that could I mail to DIBP using my mail Id to enquire the status of my application ? As at DIBP the registered communication email address is of my agent.
> Also, if yes, please share the email address to which I have to enquire.


Ask your agent to send an email. I asked my agent , he sent an email.

Today got reply after 3 weeks from CO , that they can not give a exact time frame but they will try to process it as fast as they can. It also mentioned that based upon every individual circumstances , verification checks are different and takes time accordingly.
He assured that it is being looked into.

It gave me some satisfaction that atleast it is being looked into. Now, waiting when he will be kind enough to give the grant..


----------



## ankit_smart

Hi Guys,

My application status is showing as application received for the last 57 days (Date of lodging visa is 15 Jan 2016) .I have front loaded all the documents and I have not received any mail regarding CO allocation.

Now there are two possibility

1) That my case has been allotted to CO. but they have not updated my application status on IMMI website
2 ) My case has not been allotted to any CO.

Can anyone guess what exactly is going on in my case.


----------



## NONPRI

Evan82 said:


> You may email to [email protected] if your CO has been allocated or [email protected] if not. But the last time I heard somebody mailed, he/she received a reply saying "status requests will not be responded to". Best thing is to call them up and see... In adherence to forum rules will not be able to post the phone number here, but if you PM me, I will.


Thanks Evan


----------



## Amlan

ankit_smart said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My application status is showing as application received for the last 57 days (Date of lodging visa is 15 Jan 2016) .I have front loaded all the documents and I have not received any mail regarding CO allocation.
> 
> Now there are two possibility
> 
> 1) That my case has been allotted to CO. but they have not updated my application status on IMMI website
> 2 ) My case has not been allotted to any CO.
> 
> Can anyone guess what exactly is going on in my case.


See my timeline. No contact with anyone after I lodged the visa application and front loaded all documents.

Seriously have no idea what the actual status is but hoping it is being processed now and not lost under a pile of new applications.


----------



## sachin_noida

andreyx108b said:


> If you use grant date estimator after CO contact on myimmitracker - it says aberage 71 day for sc190...


When I try to use grant estimator, it takes today's date for Lodged and CO COntact.

DOnt know how to check it accurately...


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

sachin_noida said:


> When I try to use grant estimator, it takes today's date for Lodged and CO COntact.
> 
> 
> 
> DOnt know how to check it accurately...



You can click on the date and change it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sachin_noida said:


> When I try to use grant estimator, it takes today's date for Lodged and CO COntact. DOnt know how to check it accurately...


You need to select the date you have lodged, click on the date and calendar will open.


----------



## indergreat

r_zz said:


> I have recvd grant today.
> 
> My timeline..
> 
> Application Lodged 19 Feb
> 
> Visa Notification 11 March.
> 
> Thanks for all the support i have been getting from you guys and this forum.





ABCG said:


> After the long wait and starting this process exactly a year ago we have received our grant today 11th March 2016. Thank you God. And thank you all in this forum. I was a silent viewer but it helped me a lot mentally. Now the actual struggle begins.
> 
> Visa lodged 28 Sept 2015
> Visa grant 11 March 2016 (12: 29 aus time) Brisbane
> 
> all the best to everyone and i pray your grants arrive soon.



Congratulations guys and all the best for future ...


----------



## indergreat

civil189 said:


> Guys
> I lodged through an agent and imported the account
> What I see is that documents are uploaded and showing received
> Where can I see information provided button
> Is this tab to be pressed when uploading documents initially
> Regards


If you are uploading the documents initially there is NO INFORMATION PROVIDED button, the button comes up in your account only if CO is allocated and he request something, otherwise if you're able to see the documents received, it means they have got them, nothing to do ....


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

bibamundaa said:


> Hi Guys, can anyone please share experience about medical centers in delhi Max or Sadhu vaswani, in terms of safety and hygiene, professionalism followed during process like blood sample collection and other procedures.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


go to max delhi. Park your car near the park, turn left and go straight towards park and dont take service road to hospital. do not park near the hospital else it will be towed away. They will ask you to change shirt. then process will start. its systematic only. go early that will help. PM me if you have any specific questions. P.S. some guys were asked to drink water before giving urine sample.


----------



## indergreat

NONPRI said:


> Dear Members,
> Its been more then 4 months and still waiting for my grant :-(
> I have applied thru an agent, I want to know that could I mail to DIBP using my mail Id to enquire the status of my application ? As at DIBP the registered communication email address is of my agent.
> Also, if yes, please share the email address to which I have to enquire.


You can send them a mail at [email protected] don't forget to put the NAME of CO in subject line along with his/her position number and your file number and name as well. 

If the registered communication is with your agent, I don't think they will respond to you, though there is no harm in trying. (a friend of me applied through agent and when called DIBP they said they will only communicate with the agent and he need to go ask agent for status updates)

I myself sent them a mail this Monday on the email I gave along with the information in subject line, I got the reply within 3 days from a CO stating that "he looked into my file after getting my email" and gave me the reason why my case is being delayed .....


----------



## abhisve

indergreat said:


> You can send them a mail at [email protected] don't forget to put the NAME of CO in subject line along with his/her position number and your file number and name as well.
> 
> If the registered communication is with your agent, I don't think they will respond to you, though there is no harm in trying. (a friend of me applied through agent and when called DIBP they said they will only communicate with the agent and he need to go ask agent for status updates)
> 
> I myself sent them a mail this Monday on the email I gave along with the information in subject line, I got the reply within 3 days from a CO stating that "he looked into my file after getting my email" and gave me the reason why my case is being delayed .....


Will it be possible for you to share the reason. 
Something like due to Employment check or......


----------



## sanjay776

@ Inder,

Can you please share the reason for delay of your application. What exactly CO told you?


----------



## prasanthkrish

gecashish said:


> With God's grace and Parent's blessings, we(Myself,wife and 2 kids) received the grant today.
> 
> I am so happy and feeling excited and relexed as well that this 18 month long journey reached it's destination today.After 2 unsuccessful attempt for IELTS(Writing 6.5 both times), PTE came as an angel for me.My Timelines are as below..
> 
> I really have no words to say thank you all and especially to expat forum.
> 
> It is loaded with lots of practical and detailed information and never felt that there is any need at all to hire migration agent.
> 
> At the same time, I wish good luck and best wishes to you all who are waiting for the grant. Celebration Time will come for everyone and it's just a matter of time.
> 
> Today is my turn to celebrate..
> 
> First thought for Migration - Aug 2014
> All the necessary information collected and Ielts preparation by Nov 2014
> First Ielts Attempt - DEC 2014(8.5/7.5/7/6.5RSLW)
> Second Ielts Attempt - APR 2015(8/7/7/6.5RSLW)
> Started preparation for PTE - Aug 2015
> Appeared in PTE - OCT 2015(72/74/71/75RLSW) - Finally Cleared
> 
> ACS Applied - NOV 2015
> ACS Report Positive - NOV 2015
> 
> EOI Applied for ICT BA with 65 points - NOV 2015
> Invited on - JAN 2016
> 
> Visa Applied - JAN 2016
> Granted - MAR 2016



Congrats . All the very best for future


----------



## bibamundaa

delhi_ratnesh said:


> go to max delhi. Park your car near the park, turn left and go straight towards park and dont take service road to hospital. do not park near the hospital else it will be towed away. They will ask you to change shirt. then process will start. its systematic only. go early that will help. PM me if you have any specific questions. P.S. some guys were asked to drink water before giving urine sample.


Thanks Ratnesh. the only worry is that do they use safe and hygenic procedures. like in blood collection

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## aushyd

Hi,

My query is, regarding PCC, I am recently married and currently living in Hyderabad from 10 months,Do my & spouse passport's should contain each other's name?, 

Also, I am thinking to apply for PCC in Hyderabad, and my wife from her home town(permanent address), is that fine? 

It would be great if you may help.

I have recently submitted my EOI with 60 points so I believe it would take around 2-3 months to get the invite,


----------



## prasanthkrish

ABCG said:


> After the long wait and starting this process exactly a year ago we have received our grant today 11th March 2016. Thank you God. And thank you all in this forum. I was a silent viewer but it helped me a lot mentally. Now the actual struggle begins.
> 
> Visa lodged 28 Sept 2015
> Visa grant 11 March 2016 (12: 29 aus time) Brisbane
> 
> all the best to everyone and i pray your grants arrive soon.


Congrats....


----------



## bibamundaa

aussieby2016 said:


> Max Delhi is good....I underwent my medicals there only.....all tests are done in a very co-ordinated manner and they have a very safe and hygienic hospital with a professional set of doctors and attendants.....


Thanks Aussie by2016

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## seledi

aushyd said:


> Hi,
> 
> My query is, regarding PCC, I am recently married and currently living in Hyderabad from 10 months,Do my & spouse passport's should contain each other's name?
> 
> Not required as long as you have a valid marriage certificate to prove your relationship.
> 
> Also, I am thinking to apply for PCC in Hyderabad, and my wife from her home town(permanent address), is that fine?
> 
> It is good to apply in the passport office which comes under the juridiction of the address contained in the passport.
> 
> It would be great if you may help.
> 
> I have recently submitted my EOI with 60 points so I believe it would take around 2-3 months to get the invite,


Yes it may take time.Nothing gauranteed here

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## Fantastic

Hello all,

My last CO contact is on Feb17 requesting for newborn BC & PP.

As of now I have completed all medicals. In short there is no pending docs/info required for my application. Can some seniors estimate when can I expect a grant( I very well understand that nothing is certain here ) I am asking to rejuvenate my mood. A big thanks to all senior for keeping our hopes alive.


----------



## andreyx108b

Fantastic said:


> Hello all, My last CO contact is on Feb17 requesting for newborn BC & PP. As of now I have completed all medicals. In short there is no pending docs/info required for my application. Can some seniors estimate when can I expect a grant( I very well understand that nothing is certain here ) I am asking to rejuvenate my mood. A big thanks to all senior for keeping our hopes alive.


 You can estimate using myimmitracker report took  

Usually after co contact 60+ days in average


----------



## Heywb

ABCG said:


> After the long wait and starting this process exactly a year ago we have received our grant today 11th March 2016. Thank you God. And thank you all in this forum. I was a silent viewer but it helped me a lot mentally. Now the actual struggle begins.
> 
> Visa lodged 28 Sept 2015
> Visa grant 11 March 2016 (12: 29 aus time) Brisbane
> 
> all the best to everyone and i pray your grants arrive soon.



Congratulations dear


----------



## samage

Heywb said:


> Congratulations dear


,

Congrats dear. Any employment verification done? I am stuck up in this.....


----------



## Amlan

andreyx108b said:


> You can estimate using myimmitracker report took
> 
> Usually after co contact 60+ days in average


Hi Andrey,

Any way to estimate how much time it takes if there had been no CO contact from the immitracker?


----------



## KeeDa

aushyd said:


> Hi,
> 
> My query is, regarding PCC, I am recently married and currently living in Hyderabad from 10 months,Do my & spouse passport's should contain each other's name?,


No, not required. DIBP does not bother about this. In case if your local PSK insists for this, try and convince them that a certain important visa has been applied using these passports and you do not really intend to change passports at this stage.



aushyd said:


> Hi,
> Also, I am thinking to apply for PCC in Hyderabad, and my wife from her home town(permanent address), is that fine?


Yes, is fine.


----------



## Vinvid

ABCG said:


> After the long wait and starting this process exactly a year ago we have received our grant today 11th March 2016. Thank you God. And thank you all in this forum. I was a silent viewer but it helped me a lot mentally. Now the actual struggle begins.
> 
> Visa lodged 28 Sept 2015
> Visa grant 11 March 2016 (12: 29 aus time) Brisbane
> 
> all the best to everyone and i pray your grants arrive soon.



Request - plz share your times in details ..


----------



## vitofilip

Hi Mates! Got our Visa Grant last Wednesday! BUT, it came with a condition saying that the IED Deadline is on 13Mar2016(That is this Sunday!), and that we must make it there before that date or our visas will be cancelled. I think they based it on the Expiration date of my PCC, which is also on 13Mar2016, as pointed out by some of our fellows here in the forum. 
Then, good thing the CO definitely anticipated that concern, so they send me another email with an Attached Letter that basically says, we wouldn't end up having our visas cancelled as long as we will make our IED within the validity of our Visa Grant (that is within 5yrs). We just need to show it to the Australian Immigration at the airport on our IED (that is if ever we would arrive there after the IED Deadline). I called DIBP just to verify this, and they confirmed that it is fine.
So, Yeaheeey! THANK GOD! Thank you so much mates, for the very helpful infos that you have shared in here. Good luck to us all on our OZ dream! lane:


----------



## andreyx108b

vitofilip said:


> Hi Mates! Got our Visa Grant last Wednesday! BUT, it came with a condition saying that the IED Deadline is on 13Mar2016(That is this Sunday!), and that we must make it there before that date or our visas will be cancelled. I think they based it on the Expiration date of my PCC, which is also on 13Mar2016, as pointed out by some of our fellows here in the forum. Then, good thing the CO definitely anticipated that concern, so they send me another email with an Attached Letter that basically says, we wouldn't end up having our visas cancelled as long as we will make our IED within the validity of our Visa Grant (that is within 5yrs). We just need to show it to the Australian Immigration at the airport on our IED (that is if ever we would arrive there after the IED Deadline). I called DIBP just to verify this, and they confirmed that it is fine. So, Yeaheeey! THANK GOD! Thank you so much mates, for the very helpful infos that you have shared in here. Good luck to us all on our OZ dream! lane:


Congratulations!) and well, very kind of your officer to do that - its not usual practice.


----------



## samage

Dear KeDA/other colleagues,

I replied natural justice letter on 13 January 2016 while CO last contact was on 22 Dec 2015 as in my timeline. After that I did not hear anythin. To follow up, I sent one update email on 15th Feb and gave call two weeks back (Response was standard).

What should I do? wait silently ? OR call them again? OR send email? 

Please suggest as after my application date 177 days passed.


Regards,


----------



## KeeDa

vitofilip said:


> Hi Mates! Got our Visa Grant last Wednesday! BUT, it came with a condition saying that the IED Deadline is on 13Mar2016(That is this Sunday!), and that we must make it there before that date or our visas will be cancelled. I think they based it on the Expiration date of my PCC, which is also on 13Mar2016, as pointed out by some of our fellows here in the forum.
> Then, good thing the CO definitely anticipated that concern, so they send me another email with an Attached Letter that basically says, we wouldn't end up having our visas cancelled as long as we will make our IED within the validity of our Visa Grant (that is within 5yrs). We just need to show it to the Australian Immigration at the airport on our IED (that is if ever we would arrive there after the IED Deadline). I called DIBP just to verify this, and they confirmed that it is fine.
> So, Yeaheeey! THANK GOD! Thank you so much mates, for the very helpful infos that you have shared in here. Good luck to us all on our OZ dream! lane:


Congrats on having achieved this. Can you check VEVO today- it must say IN EFFECT, and then again on Monday and let us know what does it say then? Just curious.


----------



## prasanthkrish

vitofilip said:


> Hi Mates! Got our Visa Grant last Wednesday! BUT, it came with a condition saying that the IED Deadline is on 13Mar2016(That is this Sunday!), and that we must make it there before that date or our visas will be cancelled. I think they based it on the Expiration date of my PCC, which is also on 13Mar2016, as pointed out by some of our fellows here in the forum.
> Then, good thing the CO definitely anticipated that concern, so they send me another email with an Attached Letter that basically says, we wouldn't end up having our visas cancelled as long as we will make our IED within the validity of our Visa Grant (that is within 5yrs). We just need to show it to the Australian Immigration at the airport on our IED (that is if ever we would arrive there after the IED Deadline). I called DIBP just to verify this, and they confirmed that it is fine.
> So, Yeaheeey! THANK GOD! Thank you so much mates, for the very helpful infos that you have shared in here. Good luck to us all on our OZ dream! lane:



Congrats mate.....


----------



## George2014

ramapithecus said:


> So I think my ash whole agent haven't yet clicked while he called me to say the document upload process has been completed.


I think so mate..


----------



## Shashi_1978

****happy weekend****

Hi Guys,

Another week in march. For some of us its waiting for next monday. In the meanwhile happy weekend.

I finished 100 + days from the Visa lodged date.


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

bibamundaa said:


> Thanks Ratnesh. the only worry is that do they use safe and hygenic procedures. like in blood collection
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Oh yes. Off course. Max is a big name too and trusted. Don't worry at all.


----------



## indergreat

sanjay776 said:


> @ Inder,
> 
> Can you please share the reason for delay of your application. What exactly CO told you?


hey, yep sure, below is the exact wording that I got in reply from CO

_*To date external checks regarding your employment are pending. Once completed your will be contacted*_


----------



## Majician

indergreat said:


> hey, yep sure, below is the exact wording that I got in reply from CO
> 
> _*To date external checks regarding your employment are pending. Once completed your will be contacted*_


Inder when did you recieve this email, I mean after how many days?

Is your CO from Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## vitofilip

Yes Mate, it says in the Visa status : In Effect 


KeeDa said:


> Congrats on having achieved this. Can you check VEVO today- it must say IN EFFECT, and then again on Monday and let us know what does it say then? Just curious.


----------



## vitofilip

Shashi_1978 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Another week in march. For some of us its waiting for next monday. In the meanwhile happy weekend.
> 
> I finished 100 + days from the Visa lodged date.


I suggest you send an email to follow up the CO. It might help..and usually they give a response to your email within a weeks time.


----------



## Pride

vitofilip said:


> Shashi_1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Another week in march. For some of us its waiting for next monday. In the meanwhile happy weekend.
> 
> I finished 100 + days from the Visa lodged date.
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you send an email to follow up the CO. It might help..and usually they give a response to your email within a weeks time.
Click to expand...

Really? I've never received a reply from them. Only an auto reply saying I will get a reply in 7 days but never do.


----------



## Pride

indergreat said:


> NONPRI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Members,
> Its been more then 4 months and still waiting for my grant :-(
> I have applied thru an agent, I want to know that could I mail to DIBP using my mail Id to enquire the status of my application ? As at DIBP the registered communication email address is of my agent.
> Also, if yes, please share the email address to which I have to enquire.
> 
> 
> 
> You can send them a mail at [email protected] don't forget to put the NAME of CO in subject line along with his/her position number and your file number and name as well.
> 
> If the registered communication is with your agent, I don't think they will respond to you, though there is no harm in trying. (a friend of me applied through agent and when called DIBP they said they will only communicate with the agent and he need to go ask agent for status updates)
> 
> I myself sent them a mail this Monday on the email I gave along with the information in subject line, I got the reply within 3 days from a CO stating that "he looked into my file after getting my email" and gave me the reason why my case is being delayed .....
Click to expand...

Hi inder, 
1) can u give me the exact format of your subject? 
2) where can I see my file number?


----------



## ramapithecus

Any senior members, how long does an application titled 'Assesment in Progress' on March 10th take to convert to grant if only 5 points is claimed on experience, 20 pts in english, 30 in age, 15 in degree qualification which all totals to 70 points?


----------



## andreyx108b

ramapithecus said:


> Any senior members, how long does an application titled 'Assesment in Progress' on March 10th take to convert to grant if only 5 points is claimed on experience, 20 pts in english, 30 in age, 15 in degree qualification which all totals to 70 points?


You can estimate on immitracker.


----------



## charlie31

ramapithecus said:


> Any senior members, how long does an application titled 'Assesment in Progress' on March 10th take to convert to grant if only 5 points is claimed on experience, 20 pts in english, 30 in age, 15 in degree qualification which all totals to 70 points?


Is this the state after information required? If yes, then you are close to Grant.


----------



## tikki2282

Fantastic said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My last CO contact is on Feb17 requesting for newborn BC & PP.
> 
> As of now I have completed all medicals. In short there is no pending docs/info required for my application. Can some seniors estimate when can I expect a grant( I very well understand that nothing is certain here ) I am asking to rejuvenate my mood. A big thanks to all senior for keeping our hopes alive.



One clarification. What's does PP stands for? Please clarify?


----------



## Majician

tikki2282 said:


> One clarification. What's does PP stands for? Please clarify?


Passport


----------



## indergreat

Majician said:


> Inder when did you recieve this email, I mean after how many days?
> 
> Is your CO from Adelaide or Brisbane?


I got this mail on this Thursday and it was a reply to my mail that I sent them on this Monday.

My CO is from Adelaide


----------



## KeeDa

indergreat said:


> hey, yep sure, below is the exact wording that I got in reply from CO
> 
> _*To date external checks regarding your employment are pending. Once completed your will be contacted*_


External Checks take a long time as these are given to an external agency (ASIO) and DIBP cannot proceed with your visa case until they get the desired reports from this agency. Search these forums for 'external checks' or 'ASIO'.


----------



## v_2jsin

Both my employers have been contacted. They confirmed that response has been sent to DIBP Positively. Now, what next ? Grant soon ? Updating my signature


----------



## Pride

*How to get a reply from CO?*



Pride said:


> Hi inder,
> 1) can u give me the exact format of your subject?
> 2) where can I see my file number?


Please help.


----------



## Pride

v_2jsin said:


> Both my employers have been contacted. They confirmed that response has been sent to DIBP Positively. Now, what next ? Grant soon ? Updating my signature


Can u help me recall which form did we attach our employer contact info in?

Didn't your current employer give you a hard time that you are planning to leave?


----------



## bharathi039

v_2jsin said:


> Both my employers have been contacted. They confirmed that response has been sent to DIBP Positively. Now, what next ? Grant soon ? Updating my signature


I have seen people getting their grants in 2 weeks(max) after employee verification.. So, you can hope for good news soon..

Btw, can you list down the docs you submitted reg both the employers??


----------



## vikaschandra

Pride said:


> Can u help me recall which form did we attach our employer contact info in?
> 
> Didn't your current employer give you a hard time that you are planning to leave?


You put the details on Form 80. 

Employers do give tough time but not in all cases here probably v_2jsin has been lucky to have supportive HR


----------



## v_2jsin

Pride said:


> Can u help me recall which form did we attach our employer contact info in?
> 
> Didn't your current employer give you a hard time that you are planning to leave?


Majorly they pick up from the Job duties provided or they have agencies who can help reaching out to the person who provided the letter etc. In my previous employer job duties, there was no mention of email address and phone numbers mentioned were non-operational. Still DIBP, found a way to reach them. I just contacted my employer and he confirmed that they have verified. 

Yes, but I have worked from reputed organizations and they are very open in this. Moreover, getting job duties etc is managed by centralized HR team and obviously supervisor approved it on portal where I requested for Job duties


----------



## v_2jsin

bharathi039 said:


> I have seen people getting their grants in 2 weeks(max) after employee verification.. So, you can hope for good news soon..
> 
> Btw, can you list down the docs you submitted reg both the employers??


Thanks Bharathi, Hoping for the Grant soon...

I provided job duties (All approved by HR, Supervisor on a centralized portal). Further, Income tax, random pay slips, ID card and also some recognition certificates).


----------



## indergreat

Pride said:


> Hi inder,
> 1) can u give me the exact format of your subject?
> 2) where can I see my file number?


Hey, Sorry buddy, couldn't reply to you in the morning,

exact format of subject

*CO Name - CO Position number, BCC2015/1234567 - 0123456789, Your Name*

BCC2015/1234567 - this is the format of your file number
0123456789 - this is your application id

you'll find all this information in the documents requested mail from CO, your file number and application id is also mentioned in your *IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received* file


--


----------



## indergreat

KeeDa said:


> External Checks take a long time as these are given to an external agency (ASIO) and DIBP cannot proceed with your visa case until they get the desired reports from this agency. Search these forums for 'external checks' or 'ASIO'.


*ASIO* is *Australian Security Intelligence Organization*, right, means they deal with security checks, but the CO mentioned "*external checks about job verification*"
I wonder what does that mean, is it *physical verification* or he wanted to say external security checks and typed job verification instead ....

.


----------



## namsfiz

indergreat said:


> *ASIO* is *Australian Security Intelligence Organization*, right, means they deal with security checks, but the CO mentioned "*external checks about job verification*"
> I wonder what does that mean, is it *physical verification* or he wanted to say external security checks and typed job verification instead ....
> 
> .


They are sending emails to employer, as per your attached experience certificate and employer sent them reply back.. actually this was happen 1 day before with one of friend in UAE.

He got natural justice letter as per employer didn't verified his letter, whereas CO gave him only 8 days time frame.. 

Can somebody suggest what he needs to do it?


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

Hi everyone ...
Should i write down hap id n icse client id in 815 form?

Wt is icse client id n where to find it?

Plz help


----------



## Fantastic

indergreat said:


> Hey, Sorry buddy, couldn't reply to you in the morning,
> 
> exact format of subject
> 
> CO Name - CO Position number, BCC2015/1234567 - 0123456789, Your Name
> 
> BCC2015/1234567 - this is the format of your file number
> 0123456789 - this is your application id
> 
> you'll find all this information in the documents requested mail from CO, your file number and application id is also mentioned in your IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received file
> 
> --


What if CO did not mention position number in signature. This happened to me. My case officer did not mention about position number in signature.


----------



## KeeDa

indergreat said:


> *ASIO* is *Australian Security Intelligence Organization*, right, means they deal with security checks, but the CO mentioned "*external checks about job verification*"
> I wonder what does that mean, is it *physical verification* or he wanted to say external security checks and typed job verification instead ....
> 
> .


You are right. I misinterpreted as "external security checks". It would have been ASIO if she had said "external security checks". Since she said "job verification" it is the team @ Australian High Commission New Delhi who handle this part of the process. Did you check with your employers if they received any call or emails about this?


----------



## ankit_smart

Amlan said:


> See my timeline. No contact with anyone after I lodged the visa application and front loaded all documents.
> 
> Seriously have no idea what the actual status is but hoping it is being processed now and not lost under a pile of new applications.


You are about to complete 90 days. I guess you can call them and ask for the status after 20 March 2016.


----------



## Majician

Guys is DIBP working tommorow or off?? Due to labour day??


----------



## Fantastic

Majician said:


> Guys is DIBP working tommorow or off?? Due to labour day??


got automated mail as below for my response to CO:
Please note our offices will be closed on the following days:

*

•********** Monday 14 March 2016 (ACT, SA, VIC & TAS)

•********** Friday 25 March 2016

•********** Monday 28 March 2016

•********** Monday 25 April 2016

*

Email enquiries sent to us during this period may experience a delayed response.**We appreciate your patience.


----------



## v_2jsin

Majician said:


> Guys is DIBP working tommorow or off?? Due to labour day??


You can check here 

https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia


----------



## indergreat

KeeDa said:


> You are right. I misinterpreted as "external security checks". It would have been ASIO if she had said "external security checks". Since she said "job verification" it is the team @ Australian High Commission New Delhi who handle this part of the process. Did you check with your employers if they received any call or emails about this?


Yes, I am in touch with my previous employer, and he is saying nothing of this sort has happened yet and he'll inform me the moment he gets any correspondence from Australian High Commission.
Same is with the current employer.


----------



## Majician

indergreat said:


> Yes, I am in touch with my previous employer, and he is saying nothing of this sort has happened yet and he'll inform me the moment he gets any correspondence from Australian High Commission.
> Same is with the current employer.


It was very kind of your CO to reply to your email and tell you the scenario of your application, I have not heard from my CO since the first request, and nobody told me what is going on with my application on phone, it has been more than 3 months since CO contact and nobody received any verification call/email from Australian Authorities (Current and 2 previous employers), so I am totally in dark about the status of my application.

I also sent them an email 2 weeks ago and no response recieved yet !


----------



## Raghunan

*Complex Query regarding 457 Dependant*

Hi Guys,

We are in a complex situation and need some advice/guidance.

We are in Melbourne and are on 457 Sponsored VISA. My wife is primary applicant and I am dependent on her. As 457 Dependent has unlimited work rights, I am being employed by one of the company. Both our employers were not willing to sponsor for PR, so we decided to go by our selves and filed 189 successfully(got the Bridging VISA A).

But as my wife is pregnant medicals were deferred. We need to wait for my wife now to deliver baby and to proceed further for the next steps. We were thinking to avail pregnancy benefits here in Melbourne.

Now, my wife's Employer wants us to travel back to India due to project specific reasons. So I am thinking to drop her in India and come back to Australia to continue my job.

Here are my queries:

1. Do I need to fill separate Forms for each of these?(Form 1022)
a) Change in Circumstances to inform about pregnancy
b) Change in Circumstances to tell that my wife is in India but I am back again
c) Change in Circumstance to include new born baby(after birth)

We will be on 457 Visa until we travel to India. Once we reach India, our 457 will be deactivated. Hence Bridging VISA A(or bridging visa B if I apply) will kick in.

2. Husband's work rights during Bridging VISA.
a) Any idea, when does 457 ceases. Immediately after landing in India? and when Bridging VISA gets activated?
b) Can I come back to Australia by applying Bridging VISA B? If yes, when can I apply. Before or after traveling back to India?
c) Can I legally continue to work on Bridging VISA once back in Australia?


----------



## rahulnair

*2 months completed!*

Completed 2 months since lodging of the 189 visa! :juggle:


----------



## vikaschandra

rahulnair said:


> Completed 2 months since lodging of the 189 visa! :juggle:


Rahul we have almost similar timelines. Did you have any Co contact yet? Did you check with your employersbif they have received any verification email or call?


----------



## rahulnair

vikaschandra said:


> Rahul we have almost similar timelines. Did you have any Co contact yet? Did you check with your employersbif they have received any verification email or call?




No CO contact yet... I'm not claiming points for work ex... So don't think there will be a verification. Will have to check with my employers though. Do you think it is necessary? We have claimed partner points and my wife is the primary applicant.


----------



## Phoenix2135

rahulnair said:


> Completed 2 months since lodging of the 189 visa! :juggle:


Rahul ,

What's the current status of your application in Immi Account now ?


----------



## Gundi

Got an employment verification call last Friday. A week has passed. 
Not sure if they've contacted the previous and current employers though. I checked with an ex-employer and the HR guy who usually responds to such queries has not received any such call from DIBP. 

1. I'm just curious to know how do they usually approach the employers for verification? Do they look at the number in the experience letters provided and call the boardline number and then look for HR teams?
2. How do they check employment at current workplace? It can be problematic if the HR/Manager at current company know about our plans.
3. How much time does it take for a grant post verification calls usually?


----------



## vikaschandra

rahulnair said:


> No CO contact yet... I'm not claiming points for work ex... So don't think there will be a verification. Will have to check with my employers though. Do you think it is necessary? We have claimed partner points and my wife is the primary applicant.



Well if she has not claimed points for experience then no verification is required. Just matter of time then to see your grant.


----------



## vikaschandra

Gundi said:


> Got an employment verification call last Friday. A week has passed.
> Not sure if they've contacted the previous and current employers though. I checked with an ex-employer and the HR guy who usually responds to such queries has not received any such call from DIBP.
> 
> 1. I'm just curious to know how do they usually approach the employers for verification? Do they look at the number in the experience letters provided and call the boardline number and then look for HR teams?
> 2. How do they check employment at current workplace? It can be problematic if the HR/Manager at current company know about our plans.
> 3. How much time does it take for a grant post verification calls usually?


1. Yea that is one probable way to find out the number of yur HR and call them directly or get the email address of someone from Hr and approach them. Even if the email address is not mentioned they have there own ways of finding approaching the HR
2. Well at some point the current HR will come to know right? So their is no point of hiding it. Though it is understood that some companies HR can be problematic but not other option
3. Cant say for sure but if all goes positive with the verification then few weeks time to get the grant. Moreover since no two cases are similar sonit would be difficult to predict the timeline.


----------



## arun32

Today is my 90th day after lodging my visa application :juggle:


----------



## namsfiz

Any one get grant today from Brisbane..


----------



## arun32

namsfiz said:


> Any one get grant today from Brisbane..


i think today they are not working, seen previous posts regarding this...


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

namsfiz said:


> Any one get grant today from Brisbane..



Today is a holiday in Australia. Labor day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbtbest

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Today is a holiday in Australia. Labor day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The holiday is only in Victoria. 

So they are working today definitely! 

Queensland public holiday dates for 2014-2016 | Recreation, sport and arts | Queensland Government


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

sbtbest said:


> The holiday is only in Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> So they are working today definitely!
> 
> 
> 
> Queensland public holiday dates for 2014-2016 | Recreation, sport and arts | Queensland Government



Oh, i did not know that, thank you for the information.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramapithecus

We always talk about employment verification with HRs here, but only big companies have HRs and other fancy wings. Small lean startup companies having 4 - 6 employees and applicant being among them, no HR, no office assistant, no office phone number, no fax. The company is in a small suburb having small closed room equipped with 5 table-chair for each 5 persons with internet line connected and a simple web site hosted, and working on developing an awesome software product which nobody knows. Everything is an owner, who is also a manager, also a senior programmer, also a HR, also a director and his personal contact number is the official contact number who should not be contacted by DIBP leaking his employee's future plan. Any view points, or differences between mid-sized/large and very small startups regarding the employment verifications? Maybe DIBP does or doesn't know that is a 4 - 6 employees company or 400 - 600 employees company and knowing that must not affect visa processing. I would like the readers to throw a lot of their thoughts regarding this, because these days, such kind of applicants are increasing.


----------



## ramapithecus

Its not a holiday at DIBP Adelaide. I just called them. Wish we all get the grants today.


----------



## sbtbest

ramapithecus said:


> Its not a holiday at DIBP Adelaide. I just called them. Wish we all get the grants today.


Did you ask about your application ? Hope they have given some non-standard response.


----------



## rahulnair

Phoenix2135 said:


> Rahul ,
> 
> What's the current status of your application in Immi Account now ?


It's 'Application Received'


----------



## rahulnair

vikaschandra said:


> Well if she has not claimed points for experience then no verification is required. Just matter of time then to see your grant.


Well, that was my line of thought as well!  Anyways, we have uploaded all documents. Just hoping that is enough to get a favourable decision


----------



## vitofilip

I have just re-checked my Visa Status today on VEVO..good thing, my Visa status still says IN EFFECT.



KeeDa said:


> Congrats on having achieved this. Can you check VEVO today- it must say IN EFFECT, and then again on Monday and let us know what does it say then? Just curious.


----------



## Jahirul

Good day guys!
Starting to get frustrated.. So many applications lodged in 2016 getting grants, and we are waiting for the good news since last year :eyebrows:


----------



## Amlan

Hey Majician, any good news from your side or still waiting in the boat/ship/submarine/etc etc etc like me?


----------



## Fantastic

Zimmy09 said:


> Got an email from CO that my case will be reviewed on 15/08/15,but the team and which state CO not mentioned.
> Name:xxxx
> Visa Processing Officer, General Skilled Migration Programme Delivery SA
> 
> Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division
> 
> Visa and Citizenship Services Group
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection



Hi Zimmy09,
Did you get your grant, I have received similar email with no Position id.
I am puzzled now


----------



## JAN84

Amlan said:


> Hey Majician, any good news from your side or still waiting in the boat/ship/submarine/etc etc etc like me?


same submarine ..


----------



## KeeDa

vitofilip said:


> I have just re-checked my Visa Status today on VEVO..good thing, my Visa status still says IN EFFECT.


Thank you.


----------



## ramapithecus

sbtbest said:


> Did you ask about your application ? Hope they have given some non-standard response.


A lady picked up the phone. I just asked, 

#1. "I forgot to click the button "Information Provided" within 28 days, and I did that in 28 + few more days, would this affect my visa processing, should I expect any delay?"
-> She said, no, it won't affect your processing, thats okay.

#2. "I see my application status "Assessment in progress". Does this mean my application has been queued to be processed or a case officer is already looking into it?"
-> She said, the application is being looked into.


----------



## Umas

wooooooo -- got my grant today from Brisbane . IED - 18th Nov 2016

In fact, my spouse called them today ..as it is more than 100 days after visa lodge ... 30 min after the call .. we received the grant .... not sure it is coincident ... 

thanks one and all .. who helped and held my hand at every step for visa process ... 

thanks,
Umas


----------



## prasanthkrish

Umas said:


> wooooooo -- got my grant today from Adelaide. IED - 18th Nov 2016
> 
> In fact, my spouse called them today ..as it is more than 100 days after visa lodge ... 30 min after the call .. we received the grant .... not sure it is coincident ...
> 
> thanks one and all .. who helped and held my hand at every step for visa process ...
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Congrats man.... All the best


----------



## prasanthkrish

Hi ,

Can anyone pls tell me is there any way to track the no of visas granted for a particular Skill ( In my case its Mechanical engineer). 

Is there any max limit for granting the visa for a particular skill in a fiscal year?

Thanks.....


----------



## Amlan

Umas said:


> wooooooo -- got my grant today from Brisbane . IED - 18th Nov 2016
> 
> In fact, my spouse called them today ..as it is more than 100 days after visa lodge ... 30 min after the call .. we received the grant .... not sure it is coincident ...
> 
> thanks one and all .. who helped and held my hand at every step for visa process ...
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Congratulations Umas!! 

Can you post your timeline please? Viewing from mobile...


----------



## Amlan

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can anyone pls tell me is there any way to track the no of visas granted for a particular Skill ( In my case its Mechanical engineer).
> 
> Is there any max limit for granting the visa for a particular skill in a fiscal year?
> 
> Thanks.....


Ya you can find the limit for each anzco code in the border.gov.au site...maybe under SkillSelect, not sure though but it's there somewhere I know for sure.

If you've received an invite to apply, then no need to worry about the limit for your anzco code.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Umas said:


> wooooooo -- got my grant today from Brisbane . IED - 18th Nov 2016
> 
> In fact, my spouse called them today ..as it is more than 100 days after visa lodge ... 30 min after the call .. we received the grant .... not sure it is coincident ...
> 
> thanks one and all .. who helped and held my hand at every step for visa process ...
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Congratulations


----------



## sbtbest

Umas said:


> wooooooo -- got my grant today from Brisbane . IED - 18th Nov 2016
> 
> In fact, my spouse called them today ..as it is more than 100 days after visa lodge ... 30 min after the call .. we received the grant .... not sure it is coincident ...
> 
> thanks one and all .. who helped and held my hand at every step for visa process ...
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Can you please tell me what time did you get the grant ?

I was curious to find out till what time they worked. Coz 4:00 pm AEDT it is only 3:00 PM in brisbane. Although they stop taking calls, but I am sure that they do not finish work till 4:30 or 5:00 PM (like any other office here).

Any thoughts ?


----------



## vikaschandra

Umas said:


> wooooooo -- got my grant today from Brisbane . IED - 18th Nov 2016
> 
> In fact, my spouse called them today ..as it is more than 100 days after visa lodge ... 30 min after the call .. we received the grant .... not sure it is coincident ...
> 
> thanks one and all .. who helped and held my hand at every step for visa process ...
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Great News Umas. First Grant of the week. Congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## deepgill

Umas said:


> wooooooo -- got my grant today from Brisbane . IED - 18th Nov 2016
> 
> In fact, my spouse called them today ..as it is more than 100 days after visa lodge ... 30 min after the call .. we received the grant .... not sure it is coincident ...
> 
> thanks one and all .. who helped and held my hand at every step for visa process ...
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Congratulations.. Umas. Best of luck for your future


----------



## prasanthkrish

Amlan said:


> Ya you can find the limit for each anzco code in the border.gov.au site...maybe under SkillSelect, not sure though but it's there somewhere I know for sure.
> 
> If you've received an invite to apply, then no need to worry about the limit for your anzco code.



Thanks a lot mate....Hope we all get our grants soon.....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## JAN84

Umas said:


> wooooooo -- got my grant today from Brisbane . IED - 18th Nov 2016
> 
> In fact, my spouse called them today ..as it is more than 100 days after visa lodge ... 30 min after the call .. we received the grant .... not sure it is coincident ...
> 
> thanks one and all .. who helped and held my hand at every step for visa process ...
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Congratulation Umas, All the best.


----------



## Majician

Amlan said:


> Hey Majician, any good news from your side or still waiting in the boat/ship/submarine/etc etc etc like me?


No brother, still in the lifeboat 😉


----------



## Majician

Umas said:


> wooooooo -- got my grant today from Brisbane . IED - 18th Nov 2016
> 
> In fact, my spouse called them today ..as it is more than 100 days after visa lodge ... 30 min after the call .. we received the grant .... not sure it is coincident ...
> 
> thanks one and all .. who helped and held my hand at every step for visa process ...
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Congrats !!!!! Who picked up the phone, what did he/she say???


Give some details please?


----------



## gaus

Umas said:


> wooooooo -- got my grant today from Brisbane . IED - 18th Nov 2016
> 
> In fact, my spouse called them today ..as it is more than 100 days after visa lodge ... 30 min after the call .. we received the grant .... not sure it is coincident ...
> 
> thanks one and all .. who helped and held my hand at every step for visa process ...
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Congrats Umas! Wish you all the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Amlan

Majician said:


> No brother, still in the lifeboat 😉


We got a free upgrade to submarine you see


----------



## JAN84

84 days since Visa Lodged
55 days after Additional Information provided to CO.


----------



## Evan82

Umas said:


> wooooooo -- got my grant today from Brisbane . IED - 18th Nov 2016
> 
> In fact, my spouse called them today ..as it is more than 100 days after visa lodge ... 30 min after the call .. we received the grant .... not sure it is coincident ...
> 
> thanks one and all .. who helped and held my hand at every step for visa process ...
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Heartiest congrats Bro...
Hope everyone in the family are over the moon...
Best of luck for your future plans....


----------



## indergreat

Umas said:


> wooooooo -- got my grant today from Brisbane . IED - 18th Nov 2016
> 
> In fact, my spouse called them today ..as it is more than 100 days after visa lodge ... 30 min after the call .. we received the grant .... not sure it is coincident ...
> 
> thanks one and all .. who helped and held my hand at every step for visa process ...
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Congratulations buddy and all the best for future ...


----------



## skurani

Congrats Umas! All the very best for your next steps...


----------



## Umas

prasanthkrish said:


> Congrats man.... All the best


Thanks prasanthkrish

Umas



Amlan said:


> Congratulations Umas!!
> 
> Can you post your timeline please? Viewing from mobile...


Thanks Amlan. Sure here is my time line

17/08/2015 - EOI 60 pts.
26/10/2015 - Updated EOI 65 pts (partner)
06/11/2015 - Invited
25/11/2015 - Visa Applied
30/11/2015 - Docs Uploaded
08/12/2015 - 1st CO Contact, Doc Requested
12/01/2016 - Request Complete
12/02/2016 - 2nd CO Contact, Docs Received and Assessment In-Progress
14/03/2016 - Grant 
18/11/2016 - IED

Umas




vybhavkmadadi said:


> Congratulations


thanks vybhavkmadadi

Umas



sbtbest said:


> Can you please tell me what time did you get the grant ?
> 
> I was curious to find out till what time they worked. Coz 4:00 pm AEDT it is only 3:00 PM in brisbane. Although they stop taking calls, but I am sure that they do not finish work till 4:30 or 5:00 PM (like any other office here).
> 
> Any thoughts ?


I got the mail at 9:44 IST ... and my call would br around 20-30 min before that ... 

Umas



vikaschandra said:


> Great News Umas. First Grant of the week. Congratulations to you and your family.


thanks vikaschandra

Umas




deepgill said:


> Congratulations.. Umas. Best of luck for your future


thanks deepgill

Umas



JAN84 said:


> Congratulation Umas, All the best.


thanks JAN84

Umas




Majician said:


> Congrats !!!!! Who picked up the phone, what did he/she say???
> 
> Give some details please?


thank you

My spouse had called ... some lady picked the call ... and my spouse told her that it's been more than 100 days after visa lodge.

then lady asked whether CO contacted till now OR not ... then she asked TRN and passport details ..

after checking in the sysytem (guess) lady said .. no document required from your side ... some final checking is pending and you need to wait ... 




gaus said:


> Congrats Umas! Wish you all the best!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


thanks gaus

Umas



Evan82 said:


> Heartiest congrats Bro...
> Hope everyone in the family are over the moon...
> Best of luck for your future plans....


thanks Evan82

Umas



indergreat said:


> Congratulations buddy and all the best for future ...


thanks indergreat

Umas




skurani said:


> Congrats Umas! All the very best for your next steps...


thanks skurani

Umas


----------



## janiva

*Visa Grant*

Hi All,

It has been immense pleasure to inform you all that we (Myself, spouse and 2 kids) have got our grant today. My timelines are below:

189 | Software Engineer - 261313

04/12/2015 - Invited
07/12/2015 - Visa Applied
18/12/2015 - 1st CO Contact, Doc Requested
30/12/2015 - Request Complete except Japan Police Clearance
05/03/2016 - Received Japan Police Clearance and Uploaded
14/03/2016 - Grant 
19/12/2016 - IED

Thank you one and all for your kind support and wish you all to get your grants soon.

Cheers.


----------



## deepgill

janiva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It has been immense pleasure to inform you all that we (Myself, spouse and 2 kids) have got our grant today. My timelines are below:
> 
> 189 | Software Engineer - 261313
> 
> 04/12/2015 - Invited
> 07/12/2015 - Visa Applied
> 18/12/2015 - 1st CO Contact, Doc Requested
> 30/12/2015 - Request Complete except Japan Police Clearance
> 05/03/2016 - Received Japan Police Clearance and Uploaded
> 14/03/2016 - Grant
> 19/12/2016 - IED
> 
> Thank you one and all for your kind support and wish you all to get your grants soon.
> 
> Cheers.


Congratulations.. Janiva. Enjoy your grant with your family..


----------



## raghum4u

Just now (11.15 am IST ) 2nd CO contacted (Brisbane) my agent. CO asked for previous company service certificate. Uploaded immediately.. ... Status back to Assessment in progress..... Fingers crossed...


----------



## raghum4u

deepgill said:


> Congratulations.. Janiva. Enjoy your grant with your family..


Congrats Janiva........!!!


----------



## JAN84

janiva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It has been immense pleasure to inform you all that we (Myself, spouse and 2 kids) have got our grant today. My timelines are below:
> 
> 189 | Software Engineer - 261313
> 
> 04/12/2015 - Invited
> 07/12/2015 - Visa Applied
> 18/12/2015 - 1st CO Contact, Doc Requested
> 30/12/2015 - Request Complete except Japan Police Clearance
> 05/03/2016 - Received Japan Police Clearance and Uploaded
> 14/03/2016 - Grant
> 19/12/2016 - IED
> 
> Thank you one and all for your kind support and wish you all to get your grants soon.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats Janiva. All the best ..


----------



## vikaschandra

janiva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It has been immense pleasure to inform you all that we (Myself, spouse and 2 kids) have got our grant today. My timelines are below:
> 
> 189 | Software Engineer - 261313
> 
> 04/12/2015 - Invited
> 07/12/2015 - Visa Applied
> 18/12/2015 - 1st CO Contact, Doc Requested
> 30/12/2015 - Request Complete except Japan Police Clearance
> 05/03/2016 - Received Japan Police Clearance and Uploaded
> 14/03/2016 - Grant
> 19/12/2016 - IED
> 
> Thank you one and all for your kind support and wish you all to get your grants soon.
> 
> Cheers.


Congratulation Janiva. Best wishes to your and your family


----------



## gaus

janiva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It has been immense pleasure to inform you all that we (Myself, spouse and 2 kids) have got our grant today. My timelines are below:
> 
> 189 | Software Engineer - 261313
> 
> 04/12/2015 - Invited
> 07/12/2015 - Visa Applied
> 18/12/2015 - 1st CO Contact, Doc Requested
> 30/12/2015 - Request Complete except Japan Police Clearance
> 05/03/2016 - Received Japan Police Clearance and Uploaded
> 14/03/2016 - Grant
> 19/12/2016 - IED
> 
> Thank you one and all for your kind support and wish you all to get your grants soon.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

janiva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> It has been immense pleasure to inform you all that we (Myself, spouse and 2 kids) have got our grant today. My timelines are below:
> 
> 
> 
> 189 | Software Engineer - 261313
> 
> 
> 
> 04/12/2015 - Invited
> 
> 07/12/2015 - Visa Applied
> 
> 18/12/2015 - 1st CO Contact, Doc Requested
> 
> 30/12/2015 - Request Complete except Japan Police Clearance
> 
> 05/03/2016 - Received Japan Police Clearance and Uploaded
> 
> 14/03/2016 - Grant
> 
> 19/12/2016 - IED
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you one and all for your kind support and wish you all to get your grants soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.



Congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prasanthkrish

janiva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It has been immense pleasure to inform you all that we (Myself, spouse and 2 kids) have got our grant today. My timelines are below:
> 
> 189 | Software Engineer - 261313
> 
> 04/12/2015 - Invited
> 07/12/2015 - Visa Applied
> 18/12/2015 - 1st CO Contact, Doc Requested
> 30/12/2015 - Request Complete except Japan Police Clearance
> 05/03/2016 - Received Japan Police Clearance and Uploaded
> 14/03/2016 - Grant
> 19/12/2016 - IED
> 
> Thank you one and all for your kind support and wish you all to get your grants soon.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats Janiva...... 
All the best......


----------



## janiva

Thank you all for the wishes.


----------



## Heywb

deepgill said:


> Congratulations.. Janiva. Enjoy your grant with your family..


Congratulations


----------



## andreyx108b

janiva said:


> Hi All, It has been immense pleasure to inform you all that we (Myself, spouse and 2 kids) have got our grant today. My timelines are below: 189 | Software Engineer - 261313 04/12/2015 - Invited 07/12/2015 - Visa Applied 18/12/2015 - 1st CO Contact, Doc Requested 30/12/2015 - Request Complete except Japan Police Clearance 05/03/2016 - Received Japan Police Clearance and Uploaded 14/03/2016 - Grant 19/12/2016 - IED Thank you one and all for your kind support and wish you all to get your grants soon. Cheers.


Congrats!)


----------



## Heywb

Umas said:


> wooooooo -- got my grant today from Brisbane . IED - 18th Nov 2016
> 
> In fact, my spouse called them today ..as it is more than 100 days after visa lodge ... 30 min after the call .. we received the grant .... not sure it is coincident ...
> 
> thanks one and all .. who helped and held my hand at every step for visa process ...
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Congratulations dear


----------



## yasmeenaaa

Umas said:


> wooooooo -- got my grant today from Brisbane . IED - 18th Nov 2016
> 
> In fact, my spouse called them today ..as it is more than 100 days after visa lodge ... 30 min after the call .. we received the grant .... not sure it is coincident ...
> 
> thanks one and all .. who helped and held my hand at every step for visa process ...
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


congratulationssssssssss so happy for u


----------



## lahmstanley

Fantastic said:


> got automated mail as below for my response to CO: Please note our offices will be closed on the following days: * •********** Monday 14 March 2016 (ACT, SA, VIC & TAS) •********** Friday 25 March 2016 •********** Monday 28 March 2016 •********** Monday 25 April 2016 * Email enquiries sent to us during this period may experience a delayed response.**We appreciate your patience.


Hey Fantastic, 
Just wanted to ask. 
Did you get a specific email address for your CO? 
I got emails from two different CO's but they have a general email address.


----------



## Fantastic

lahmstanley said:


> Hey Fantastic,
> Just wanted to ask.
> Did you get a specific email address for your CO?
> I got emails from two different CO's but they have a general email address.


For me two CO contacts with same id ( general email address)


----------



## ramapithecus

ramapithecus said:


> We always talk about employment verification with HRs here, but only big companies have HRs and other fancy wings. Small lean startup companies having 4 - 6 employees and applicant being among them, no HR, no office assistant, no office phone number, no fax. The company is in a small suburb having small closed room equipped with 5 table-chair for each 5 persons with internet line connected and a simple web site hosted, and working on developing an awesome software product which nobody knows. Everything is an owner, who is also a manager, also a senior programmer, also a HR, also a director and his personal contact number is the official contact number who should not be contacted by DIBP leaking his employee's future plan. Any view points, or differences between mid-sized/large and very small startups regarding the employment verifications? Maybe DIBP does or doesn't know that is a 4 - 6 employees company or 400 - 600 employees company and knowing that must not affect visa processing. I would like the readers to throw a lot of their thoughts regarding this, because these days, such kind of applicants are increasing.


Any views on the above guys?


----------



## v_2jsin

Umas said:


> wooooooo -- got my grant today from Brisbane . IED - 18th Nov 2016
> 
> In fact, my spouse called them today ..as it is more than 100 days after visa lodge ... 30 min after the call .. we received the grant .... not sure it is coincident ...
> 
> thanks one and all .. who helped and held my hand at every step for visa process ...
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Congratulations !! ..Well, Enjoy the journey Down under...!!


----------



## v_2jsin

janiva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It has been immense pleasure to inform you all that we (Myself, spouse and 2 kids) have got our grant today. My timelines are below:
> 
> 189 | Software Engineer - 261313
> 
> 04/12/2015 - Invited
> 07/12/2015 - Visa Applied
> 18/12/2015 - 1st CO Contact, Doc Requested
> 30/12/2015 - Request Complete except Japan Police Clearance
> 05/03/2016 - Received Japan Police Clearance and Uploaded
> 14/03/2016 - Grant
> 19/12/2016 - IED
> 
> Thank you one and all for your kind support and wish you all to get your grants soon.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats !! This is a good start to the week....Have a good one in down under !!


----------



## udeshi3002

Hi guys, I'm going through an agent.
What if I important my visa application to a separate account to view its status? Will my agent get to know about it? If I did that he can still operate my visa??


----------



## andreyx108b

udeshi3002 said:


> Hi guys, I'm going through an agent. What if I important my visa application to a separate account to view its status? Will my agent get to know about it? If I did that he can still operate my visa??


Agent wont know, but i always recommend to confirm this with your agent.


----------



## indergreat

janiva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It has been immense pleasure to inform you all that we (Myself, spouse and 2 kids) have got our grant today. My timelines are below:
> 
> 189 | Software Engineer - 261313
> 
> 04/12/2015 - Invited
> 07/12/2015 - Visa Applied
> 18/12/2015 - 1st CO Contact, Doc Requested
> 30/12/2015 - Request Complete except Japan Police Clearance
> 05/03/2016 - Received Japan Police Clearance and Uploaded
> 14/03/2016 - Grant
> 19/12/2016 - IED
> 
> Thank you one and all for your kind support and wish you all to get your grants soon.
> 
> Cheers.


Congratz Janiva ... have a blast and all the best for future ....


----------



## rohitjaggi

indergreat said:


> Congratz Janiva ... have a blast and all the best for future ....


Congratulations. .


I applied in November and was only asked for a birth certificate but still waiting.. almost 4 months since applied and 3 months after co contact


----------



## charlie31

yasmeenaaa said:


> congratulationssssssssss so happy for u


Congos


----------



## charlie31

udeshi3002 said:


> Hi guys, I'm going through an agent.
> What if I important my visa application to a separate account to view its status? Will my agent get to know about it? If I did that he can still operate my visa??


Yes he can still be able to take care of it and if you import he wouldn't get to know. I did the same.


----------



## sameerb

Umas said:


> wooooooo -- got my grant today from Brisbane . IED - 18th Nov 2016
> 
> In fact, my spouse called them today ..as it is more than 100 days after visa lodge ... 30 min after the call .. we received the grant .... not sure it is coincident ...
> 
> thanks one and all .. who helped and held my hand at every step for visa process ...
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Congratulations! Umas


----------



## charlie31

Umas said:


> wooooooo -- got my grant today from Brisbane . IED - 18th Nov 2016
> 
> In fact, my spouse called them today ..as it is more than 100 days after visa lodge ... 30 min after the call .. we received the grant .... not sure it is coincident ...
> 
> thanks one and all .. who helped and held my hand at every step for visa process ...
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Hi Umas, did you go through a job verification done?


----------



## Fantastic

Dear all,

Called DIBP today to know the status of my application

lady picked up and asked for PP details and DOB.

She said the last thing waiting is new born medicals( I provided them last week); your application is in progress. CO will visit your case, but cannot confirm when that would happen.

Finally, she concluded that my application in progress. There was no word regarding internal checks or integral checks. 

Can anybody guess whats happening with my case?


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

Fantastic said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Called DIBP today to know the status of my application
> 
> lady picked up and asked for PP details and DOB.
> 
> She said the last thing waiting is new born medicals( I provided them last week); your application is in progress. CO will visit your case, but cannot confirm when that would happen.
> 
> Finally, she concluded that my application in progress. There was no word regarding internal checks or integral checks.
> 
> Can anybody guess whats happening with my case?


Its usual. hope it would come soon !!!


----------



## udeshi3002

Thanks mate..
That means we don't have to operate things??


----------



## bharathi039

Just woke up thinking its going to be another morning.. But not!!! *I just received my GRANT* 

I would like to sincerely thank this forum members for helping me out at every tricky situation.. 

I have claimed 5 years of Overseas work exp from 3 different companies. (2 out 3 are small firms). But, there was no verification done even with single employer as I pumped with all the docs I had regarding employment.. 

I wish and would pray for everyone to get quick grant who are waiting.. 

Thanks again guys..!!!


----------



## prasanthkrish

bharathi039 said:


> Just woke up thinking its going to be another morning.. But not!!! I just received my GRANT
> 
> I would like to sincerely thank this forum members for helping me out at every tricky situation..
> 
> I have claimed 5 years of Overseas work exp from 3 different companies. (2 out 3 are small firms). But, there was no verification done even with single employer as I pumped with all the docs I had regarding employment..
> 
> I wish everyone to get quick grant who are waiting..
> 
> Thanks again guys..!!!


Congrats bharathi. Can you mention your time line. I am viewing in my mobile


----------



## bharathi039

prasanthkrish said:


> Congrats bharathi. Can you mention your time line. I am viewing in my mobile


Here you go! 

Code: 189/2613XX| EOI: 12/08/2015 | ITA: 22/01/2016 | App: 26/01/2016 | CO Contact(Adelaide): 08/02/2016(PCC, 80, 1221) | Req Comp : 23/02/2016 | Grant: 15/03/2016 | IED: 17/12/2017


----------



## prasanthkrish

bharathi039 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> Code: 189/2613XX| EOI: 12/08/2015 | ITA: 22/01/2016 | App: 26/01/2016 | CO Contact(Adelaide): 08/02/2016(PCC, 80, 1221) | Req Comp : 23/02/2016 | Grant: 15/03/2016 | IED: 17/12/2017


Thank you. All the best


----------



## firsttimer

bharathi039 said:


> Just woke up thinking its going to be another morning.. But not!!! I just received my GRANT
> 
> I would like to sincerely thank this forum members for helping me out at every tricky situation..
> 
> I have claimed 5 years of Overseas work exp from 3 different companies. (2 out 3 are small firms). But, there was no verification done even with single employer as I pumped with all the docs I had regarding employment..
> 
> I wish and would pray for everyone to get quick grant who are waiting..
> 
> Thanks again guys..!!!


Congratulations !!!


----------



## aussieby2016

bharathi039 said:


> Just woke up thinking its going to be another morning.. But not!!! *I just received my GRANT*
> 
> I would like to sincerely thank this forum members for helping me out at every tricky situation..
> 
> I have claimed 5 years of Overseas work exp from 3 different companies. (2 out 3 are small firms). But, there was no verification done even with single employer as I pumped with all the docs I had regarding employment..
> 
> I wish and would pray for everyone to get quick grant who are waiting..
> 
> Thanks again guys..!!!


congrats......just wanted to noe hw ur IED is 12/2017? coz usually ppl get and IED of within 1 year......


----------



## civil189

It seems that t present visa is granted only to software people
Could not see any civil engineer getting re grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCG

bharathi039 said:


> Just woke up thinking its going to be another morning.. But not!!! *I just received my GRANT*
> 
> I would like to sincerely thank this forum members for helping me out at every tricky situation..
> 
> I have claimed 5 years of Overseas work exp from 3 different companies. (2 out 3 are small firms). But, there was no verification done even with single employer as I pumped with all the docs I had regarding employment..
> 
> I wish and would pray for everyone to get quick grant who are waiting..
> 
> Thanks again guys..!!!




CONgratsss


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

bharathi039 said:


> Just woke up thinking its going to be another morning.. But not!!! *I just received my GRANT*
> 
> I would like to sincerely thank this forum members for helping me out at every tricky situation..
> 
> I have claimed 5 years of Overseas work exp from 3 different companies. (2 out 3 are small firms). But, there was no verification done even with single employer as I pumped with all the docs I had regarding employment..
> 
> I wish and would pray for everyone to get quick grant who are waiting..
> 
> Thanks again guys..!!!



Congratulations and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

civil189 said:


> It seems that t present visa is granted only to software people Could not see any civil engineer getting re grant Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is not correct.


----------



## JAN84

bharathi039 said:


> Just woke up thinking its going to be another morning.. But not!!! *I just received my GRANT*
> 
> I would like to sincerely thank this forum members for helping me out at every tricky situation..
> 
> I have claimed 5 years of Overseas work exp from 3 different companies. (2 out 3 are small firms). But, there was no verification done even with single employer as I pumped with all the docs I had regarding employment..
> 
> I wish and would pray for everyone to get quick grant who are waiting..
> 
> Thanks again guys..!!!


Congratulations dear. All the very best ..


----------



## bnkamal

Hi Friends,

Yesterday I called DIBP to enquire status of my application as its been more than 3 months since visa application lodged.. Here is what has been shared with me..

- My application is still under process
- last update frm the CO was in January 2016, about my employment verification and they are waiting for some details
- They cannot give me any time frame when tentative the processing would be completed
- At this stage the person said, he doenst require any documents from myside

Now the question / concern here is.. If processing of my application is taking time assuming for the employment verification.. when I checked with my current company they havent received any employment verification request for my case.. 

All I have is the reference letters from my line manager, where his mail id and contact numbers are mentioned.. However he hasnt received any call or mail until now.. Neither my HR received.. So I am confused whats could be the reasons to get stuck in employment verification since January !! Any ideas friends ? or let me know what should be my future course of action ?


----------



## v_2jsin

bharathi039 said:


> Just woke up thinking its going to be another morning.. But not!!! *I just received my GRANT*
> 
> I would like to sincerely thank this forum members for helping me out at every tricky situation..
> 
> I have claimed 5 years of Overseas work exp from 3 different companies. (2 out 3 are small firms). But, there was no verification done even with single employer as I pumped with all the docs I had regarding employment..
> 
> I wish and would pray for everyone to get quick grant who are waiting..
> 
> Thanks again guys..!!!


Congrats Bharathi !! Best of luck and Have a good one !!


----------



## firsttimer

civil189 said:


> It seems that t present visa is granted only to software people
> Could not see any civil engineer getting re grant
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Software engineer .. Waiting from August

Is there any number other than +61731367000 to call Gsm Brisbane ??


----------



## bharathi039

aussieby2016 said:


> congrats......just wanted to noe hw ur IED is 12/2017? coz usually ppl get and IED of within 1 year......


Sorry dude.. It was typo.. It was supposed to be 12/02/2017.


----------



## sachin_noida

Congrats to all who got their grant yesterday and today !!

Whats happening with DIBP, people in this forum are waiting for so long who has lodged their visas more than 100 days before, and who do not have anything pending as told by CO are just helpless. Infact people who have lodged in late Dec, Jan are getting their grants...It has become like a Indian machinery where some people benefit extremely due to system loopholes and other suffer a lot. I am wondering what are the kind of SYSTEMS present in Australia if entry process is not transparent and looks totally messed up. Only God can help here and save people from indefinite wait and frustration....


----------



## andreyx108b

sachin_noida said:


> Congrats to all who got their grant yesterday and today !! Whats happening with DIBP, people in this forum are waiting for so long who has lodged their visas more than 100 days before, and who do not have anything pending as told by CO are just helpless. Infact people who have lodged in late Dec, Jan are getting their grants...It has become like a Indian machinery where some people benefit extremely due to system loopholes and other suffer a lot. I am wondering what are the kind of SYSTEMS present in Australia if entry process is not transparent and looks totally messed up. Only God can help here and save people from indefinite wait and frustration....


All looks quite ok. 

Certain % (very small) of applicants get stuck on checks. 

I think the system works.


----------



## Jahirul

bharathi039 said:


> Just woke up thinking its going to be another morning.. But not!!! *I just received my GRANT*
> 
> I would like to sincerely thank this forum members for helping me out at every tricky situation..
> 
> I have claimed 5 years of Overseas work exp from 3 different companies. (2 out 3 are small firms). But, there was no verification done even with single employer as I pumped with all the docs I had regarding employment..
> 
> I wish and would pray for everyone to get quick grant who are waiting..
> 
> Thanks again guys..!!!





Umas said:


> wooooooo -- got my grant today from Brisbane . IED - 18th Nov 2016
> 
> In fact, my spouse called them today ..as it is more than 100 days after visa lodge ... 30 min after the call .. we received the grant .... not sure it is coincident ...
> 
> thanks one and all .. who helped and held my hand at every step for visa process ...
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Congrats Buddy!


----------



## ramapithecus

andreyx108b said:


> All looks quite ok.
> 
> Certain % (very small) of applicants get stuck on checks.
> 
> I think the system works.


Hi Andrey, Are you a DIBP sponsored member?


----------



## andreyx108b

ramapithecus said:


> Hi Andrey, Are you a DIBP sponsored member?



I wish


----------



## bharathi039

Thanks everyone for the wishes..  I see quite a few people asking about my docs and detailed timeline.. I would post it here so that, it could help others too.. 

I worked under 3 employers over 5 years span and I had to cover 3 years for which I am claiming work points.. 

Episode 1:
Employer 1 (non relevant): No docs

Episode 2: 
Employer 1 (relevant): Tax slips, Payslips(for each month), Bank statement (only salary credited page - each month), R&R letter, Form 16, Offer letter and Exp letter

Episode 3: 
Employer 2 (relevant): Tax slips, Payslips(only for last 3 months), Bank statement (only salary credited page - each month), R&R letter, Form 16,Offer letter and Exp letter

Episode 4: 
Employer 3 (relevant): Tax slips, Payslips(all months), Bank statement (only salary credited page - each month), R&R letter, Form 16,Offer letter and Exp letter.

I just merged the PDF file appropriately to make it easier for CO to verify them.. 
Just like this:

Emp1_PaySlip.pdf
Emp2_PaySlip.pdf
Emp3_PaySlip.pdf

Emp1_BankStatement.pdf
Emp2_BankStatement.pdf
Emp3_BankStatement.pdf

....

I uploaded docs through Immiaccount and clicked 'Information Provided' on 23/02/2016. After that, just sent a kind mail to CO stating that I have uploaded the docs(also I made a trivial mistake in Form 1221, I just stated that I have uploaded a new copy for 1221) and requested to consider my application for further processing.. 

Hope it helps who are yet to upload their docs..!


----------



## pkd

*Need Help in Submitting Evidence of Employement*

Hello All,

I have submitted my application on Mar 1 (Invite Feb 17th), I have uploaded all the documents including Form 80 and 1221 except a CV. For now, I have uploaded Payslips from India, Australia as supporting documents. Is it ok if I just upload my CV or should it be a reference letter from the manager? 

Pls help


----------



## vikaschandra

pkd said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted my application on Mar 1 (Invite Feb 17th), I have uploaded all the documents including Form 80 and 1221 except a CV. For now, I have uploaded Payslips from India, Australia as supporting documents. Is it ok if I just upload my CV or should it be a reference letter from the manager?
> 
> Pls help


Since you have front loaded all the required documents why not the CV just upload that as well why miss the opportunity of direct grant. Never know the CO might just be satisfied with all the documents and come back only for CV that would delay your case.. Go ahead upload the CV as well.


----------



## Evan82

pkd said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted my application on Mar 1 (Invite Feb 17th), I have uploaded all the documents including Form 80 and 1221 except a CV. For now, I have uploaded Payslips from India, Australia as supporting documents. Is it ok if I just upload my CV or should it be a reference letter from the manager?
> 
> Pls help


Just the resume/CV is fine... No need of referrals. Perhaps, you may mention the non-related referees in the resume (after informing them that you are including them)


----------



## Evan82

bnkamal said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Yesterday I called DIBP to enquire status of my application as its been more than 3 months since visa application lodged.. Here is what has been shared with me..
> 
> - My application is still under process
> - last update frm the CO was in January 2016, about my employment verification and they are waiting for some details
> - They cannot give me any time frame when tentative the processing would be completed
> - At this stage the person said, he doenst require any documents from myside
> 
> Now the question / concern here is.. If processing of my application is taking time assuming for the employment verification.. when I checked with my current company they havent received any employment verification request for my case..
> 
> All I have is the reference letters from my line manager, where his mail id and contact numbers are mentioned.. However he hasnt received any call or mail until now.. Neither my HR received.. So I am confused whats could be the reasons to get stuck in employment verification since January !! Any ideas friends ? or let me know what should be my future course of action ?


The reason for the delay in verification is highly likely to be Aus High Commission in Delhi. I'm afraid there is little (or nothing) you can do other than wait for them to contact your company


----------



## parthvi

Hi guys,

I have submitted my EOI and expecting an invitation in the upcoming week. I have few questions for the documents need to be submitted to visa 189 as listed below. Can you people those who have already lodged their visa file please guide me?

1) *Biographical pages of the current passports* - Does it means only two pages those contain our information or I need to provide all pages or used pages of passport?

2)* Scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm)* - How to submit only photographs? I mean where in the application?

3) What are the other recommended docs need to submit which are not mentioned on the immi website, though CO may ask?

I will appreciate your responses.

Thanks


----------



## Evan82

parthvi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI and expecting an invitation in the upcoming week. I have few questions for the documents need to be submitted to visa 189 as listed below. Can you people those who have already lodged their visa file please guide me?
> 
> 1) *Biographical pages of the current passports* - Does it means only two pages those contain our information or I need to provide all pages or used pages of passport?
> 
> 2)* Scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm)* - How to submit only photographs? I mean where in the application?
> 
> 3) What are the other recommended docs need to submit which are not mentioned on the immi website, though CO may ask?
> 
> I will appreciate your responses.
> 
> Thanks


1. Only the page (or two) with your photo and details

2. No need to be scanned. You can upload the digital version. There is an option to upload in immi account once you reach that stage (after invitation and pay visa fee)

3. form 1022 and 80 are quite common to be asked by the CO. Resume as well... If you are claiming experience, pay slips (one per quarter), bank statements (in addition to offer letters, promotion letters and experience certificates). These are the general ones. Others depend on your particular case. e.g. if your chest x-ray is some what inconclusive (at the medicals), then he/she might ask for an 815 form... No real way to expect them.


----------



## Cgarik

after how many days we will get a call after employment verification.. It happened to me..will they call if they are satisfied ...or if they are not satisfied .....

as far as i have seen .. they only called people if they are satisfied ....so am worried..

My employer is giving me mixed answers .. first he says he mentioned what ever i submitted is right... then when i have asked did co ask for manager , he said yes and he confirmed duties with current manager for that department.. he doesn't know anything and my manager already left job & company who gave me reference.... 

i am worried whether co is satisfied or not ,,, as he has not contacted me yet


----------



## MavyWills

parthvi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI and expecting an invitation in the upcoming week. I have few questions for the documents need to be submitted to visa 189 as listed below. Can you people those who have already lodged their visa file please guide me?
> 
> 1) *Biographical pages of the current passports* - Does it means only two pages those contain our information or I need to provide all pages or used pages of passport?
> 
> 2)* Scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm)* - How to submit only photographs? I mean where in the application?
> 
> 3) What are the other recommended docs need to submit which are not mentioned on the immi website, though CO may ask?
> 
> I will appreciate your responses.
> 
> Thanks


one other thing i heard quickens background checks which somehow helped me to get quick grant was to include scans of passport pages with entry and exit stamps. the guy who informed me on this one got grant in 4 weeks though i got mine in 8 weeks due to xmas holidays. consider trying that one. 

instead of information on movements being solicited from other governments which might take time i somehow believe it makes it easier for those doing background checks to easily verify you and your movements. not sure though but just try it


----------



## Hamza77

Fantastic said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Called DIBP today to know the status of my application
> 
> lady picked up and asked for PP details and DOB.
> 
> She said the last thing waiting is new born medicals( I provided them last week); your application is in progress. CO will visit your case, but cannot confirm when that would happen.
> 
> Finally, she concluded that my application in progress. There was no word regarding internal checks or integral checks.
> 
> Can anybody guess whats happening with my case?


Can you please PM me the number,I am also intending to call them for my update.
Thanks


----------



## Fantastic

hamza77 said:


> can you please pm me the number,i am also intending to call them for my update.
> Thanks


+61731367000


----------



## Cgarik

vikaschandra said:


> Rahul we have almost similar timelines. Did you have any Co contact yet? Did you check with your employersbif they have received any verification email or call?


vikas - did co called you after emp verification..


----------



## pkd

vikaschandra said:


> Since you have front loaded all the required documents why not the CV just upload that as well why miss the opportunity of direct grant. Never know the CO might just be satisfied with all the documents and come back only for CV that would delay your case.. Go ahead upload the CV as well.


Thank you


----------



## pkd

Evan82 said:


> Just the resume/CV is fine... No need of referrals. Perhaps, you may mention the non-related referees in the resume (after informing them that you are including them)


Thank you


----------



## vikaschandra

Cgarik said:


> vikas - did co called you after emp verification..


No I have not heard anything feom CO since 19th Jan. Verifciation happened on 20th Feb no news after that just continuing to wait


----------



## Hamza77

Fantastic said:


> +61731367000


thanks dear...
I am an offshore applicant,Is there any other code that I should dial before calling???


----------



## Fantastic

Hamza77 said:


> thanks dear...
> I am an offshore applicant,Is there any other code that I should dial before calling???


you shd be replacing + with 00


----------



## Fantastic

Hello guys,

Due to excessive thinking, I am getting large number of doubts can any one clear below doubt?

Suppose if all my docs are in place and CO is satisfied with evidence can CO finalize and issue a grant within a day. I am asking this because I am sure I supported enough documentation and worked for all reputed org which has presence in Australia.

(or)

will they refer file to multiple stages for approval which obviously consumes time and may not be decided in a day 

Anybody knows inside out of decision process?


----------



## atrain

Dear Fellows,

I have been waiting for grant since 202 days. I was contacted by co after 114 days of visa lodgment with no document request as I front loaded everything.
Today 98 days have been passed since CO contact. I called them twice in the course and received standard response to be patient. The lady herself said I understand it’s easy to say hard to do.  ..
Last week I received a call from embassy they questioned me about the work I have been doing. They took my information, manager names, projects that I have worked and my CTC across the two employers. When I talked to my manager that he may receive verification call, I came to know that they have already called him on his desk phone about three weeks ago even though I had taken R&R letter from HR Head with HR contact card attached. My manager went to United States so could not sync up with me and apologized for his act.
For the 10 points claimed for experience I have attached offer letters, salary slips, appreciation certificates, reference letters and form 16 for each employment.
The call lasted for about 30 minutes. The lady said she would be sending my information to Case officer. Department may request more information from you.
I asked her why it’s taking such a long time for processing of my application. She said that your case is being processed in Australia and we can not tell about the timeline of visa grant. 
So the wait continues……with request to be patient and more focused in our current lives.


----------



## Greg1946

atrain said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I have been waiting for grant since 202 days. I was contacted by co after 114 days of visa lodgment with no document request as I front loaded everything.
> Today 98 days have been passed since CO contact. I called them twice in the course and received standard response to be patient. The lady herself said I understand it’s easy to say hard to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> Last week I received a call from embassy they questioned me about the work I have been doing. They took my information, manager names, projects that I have worked and my CTC across the two employers. When I talked to my manager that he may receive verification call, I came to know that they have already called him on his desk phone about three weeks ago even though I had taken R&R letter from HR Head with HR contact card attached. My manager went to United States so could not sync up with me and apologized for his act.
> For the 10 points claimed for experience I have attached offer letters, salary slips, appreciation certificates, reference letters and form 16 for each employment.
> The call lasted for about 30 minutes. The lady said she would be sending my information to Case officer. Department may request more information from you.
> I asked her why it’s taking such a long time for processing of my application. She said that your case is being processed in Australia and we can not tell about the timeline of visa grant.
> So the wait continues……with request to be patient and more focused in our current lives.


Feel for you mate. 207 days for me and still waiting - no clue on why it is taking so long


----------



## Fantastic

atrain said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I have been waiting for grant since 202 days. I was contacted by co after 114 days of visa lodgment with no document request as I front loaded everything.
> Today 98 days have been passed since CO contact. I called them twice in the course and received standard response to be patient. The lady herself said I understand it’s easy to say hard to do.  ..
> Last week I received a call from embassy they questioned me about the work I have been doing. They took my information, manager names, projects that I have worked and my CTC across the two employers. When I talked to my manager that he may receive verification call, I came to know that they have already called him on his desk phone about three weeks ago even though I had taken R&R letter from HR Head with HR contact card attached. My manager went to United States so could not sync up with me and apologized for his act.
> For the 10 points claimed for experience I have attached offer letters, salary slips, appreciation certificates, reference letters and form 16 for each employment.
> The call lasted for about 30 minutes. The lady said she would be sending my information to Case officer. Department may request more information from you.
> I asked her why it’s taking such a long time for processing of my application. She said that your case is being processed in Australia and we can not tell about the timeline of visa grant.
> So the wait continues……with request to be patient and more focused in our current lives.


What is your assessment code I am accessing from mobile and cannot see signatures. I have been observing S/W engg are receiving grants faster. I also made other observation applications with >=70 points are taken priority ( seems logical)


----------



## Greg1946

Fantastic said:


> atrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I have been waiting for grant since 202 days. I was contacted by co after 114 days of visa lodgment with no document request as I front loaded everything.
> Today 98 days have been passed since CO contact. I called them twice in the course and received standard response to be patient. The lady herself said I understand it’s easy to say hard to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> Last week I received a call from embassy they questioned me about the work I have been doing. They took my information, manager names, projects that I have worked and my CTC across the two employers. When I talked to my manager that he may receive verification call, I came to know that they have already called him on his desk phone about three weeks ago even though I had taken R&R letter from HR Head with HR contact card attached. My manager went to United States so could not sync up with me and apologized for his act.
> For the 10 points claimed for experience I have attached offer letters, salary slips, appreciation certificates, reference letters and form 16 for each employment.
> The call lasted for about 30 minutes. The lady said she would be sending my information to Case officer. Department may request more information from you.
> I asked her why it’s taking such a long time for processing of my application. She said that your case is being processed in Australia and we can not tell about the timeline of visa grant.
> So the wait continues……with request to be patient and more focused in our current lives.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your assessment code I am accessing from mobile and cannot see signatures. I have been observing S/W engg are receiving grants faster. I also made other observation applications with >=70 points are taken priority ( seems logical)
Click to expand...

I don't think skills and points has anything to with the visa process. This only matters at the time of EOI

Aplication date of visa also does not matter . Additional request every time is looked at in a fresh manner and the wait time is 60 to 90 days post last CO contact 

Crazy but seems true. The wait gets difficult however seems like this is the process and all we can do is be patient and stay positive


----------



## atrain

Fantastic said:


> What is your assessment code I am accessing from mobile and cannot see signatures. I have been observing S/W engg are receiving grants faster. I also made other observation applications with >=70 points are taken priority ( seems logical)


Hi

261313
Points Breakup:
Age-30|Education-15|PTE-10|Employment-10


----------



## atrain

Greg1946 said:


> Feel for you mate. 207 days for me and still waiting - no clue on why it is taking so long


Hi Greg,

I too feel for you. 
Have any verification taken place for you. 
From few days I am observing that Hi-commission in making lot of calls to applicants and employers. 
Looks like the employment verification rate has increased with increase in visa processing time.

Just a observation though.


----------



## Greg1946

atrain said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel for you mate. 207 days for me and still waiting - no clue on why it is taking so long
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Greg,
> 
> I too feel for you.
> Have any verification taken place for you.
> From few days I am observing that Hi-commission in making lot of calls to applicants and employers.
> Looks like the employment verification rate has increased with increase in visa processing time.
> 
> Just a observation though.
Click to expand...

No verification that I am aware of . I am assuming vetasses has done that for me already. I believe there was some issue with my review date . This is what the contact center told me. Issue has been escalated on the 29th of feb by the contact center so hoping to hear something this week 

Fingers crossed


----------



## namsfiz

Hi, Any one get VISA today from Brisbane...


----------



## andreyx108b

namsfiz said:


> Hi, Any one get VISA today from Brisbane...


Many did


----------



## marli15

andreyx108b said:


> Many did


But we don't know them


----------



## ankit_smart

JAN84 said:


> same submarine ..


I looks like i have been forced to board the submarine.


----------



## abb2959

anyone got their grant today from brisbane.
????


----------



## andreyx108b

marli15 said:


> But we don't know them


I think in myimmitracker there are a few on Monday, and to be honest every week new are being added from Brisbane


----------



## marli15

andreyx108b said:


> I think in myimmitracker there are a few on Monday, and to be honest every week new are being added from Brisbane


Found 4 this week on myimmitracker.


----------



## Pride

I called them again since it's been more than 7 months that I've applied. He said nothing is pending and everything is in order. Now only a matter of writing. They have a lot of work and that's y is taking longer but this is not so long so just wait.


----------



## arun32

Pride said:


> I called them again since it's been more than 7 months that I've applied. He said nothing is pending and everything is in order. Now only a matter of writing. They have a lot of work and that's y is taking longer but this is not so long so just wait.


7 months not so long to wait


----------



## Evan82

Greg1946 said:


> No verification that I am aware of . I am assuming vetasses has done that for me already. I believe there was some issue with my review date . This is what the contact center told me. Issue has been escalated on the 29th of feb by the contact center so hoping to hear something this week
> 
> Fingers crossed


If you have claimed points for work experience, then some waiting might be in order...


----------



## simpsonaj

pkd said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted my application on Mar 1 (Invite Feb 17th), I have uploaded all the documents including Form 80 and 1221 except a CV. For now, I have uploaded Payslips from India, Australia as supporting documents. Is it ok if I just upload my CV or should it be a reference letter from the manager?
> 
> Pls help


If you want to have a chance of a direct grant, it would be advisable to upload the references as well. They have a specific format they require, which for me was the same as my ACS skills assessment. Also upload the result of your skills assessment.


----------



## conjoinme

Evan82 said:


> If you have claimed points for work experience, then some waiting might be in order...


Is that pretty much standard when claiming experience points? Initially few years are deducted (2 or 4 years) in determining skill by ACS and I don't think ACS does any verification. Don't you think DIBP might need to validate that non-relevant experience? So, irrespective of point claim for experience, DIBP might still initiate job verification. Can someone please advise if they or someone in their knowledge had to go through job verification even when experience points are not claimed?

Thanks


----------



## Evan82

conjoinme said:


> Is that pretty much standard when claiming experience points? Initially few years are deducted (2 or 4 years) in determining skill by ACS and I don't think ACS does any verification. Don't you think DIBP might need to validate that non-relevant experience? So, irrespective of point claim for experience, DIBP might still initiate job verification. Can someone please advise if they or someone in their knowledge had to go through job verification even when experience points are not claimed?
> 
> Thanks


Is that pretty much standard when claiming experience points? --- No. Employment verification is done for some only.

Initially few years are deducted (2 or 4 years) in determining skill by ACS and I don't think ACS does any verification. Don't you think DIBP might need to validate that non-relevant experience? --- True, ACS doesn't call up and do verification. But DIBP does, albeit not in call cases. DIBP does not verify non-relevant exp. Only relevant (you have claimed points). Hope answers to the rest will be self-explanatory.


----------



## conjoinme

Evan82 said:


> Is that pretty much standard when claiming experience points? --- No. Employment verification is done for some only.
> 
> Initially few years are deducted (2 or 4 years) in determining skill by ACS and I don't think ACS does any verification. Don't you think DIBP might need to validate that non-relevant experience? --- True, ACS doesn't call up and do verification. But DIBP does, albeit not in call cases. DIBP does not verify non-relevant exp. Only relevant (you have claimed points). Hope answers to the rest will be self-explanatory.


Thanks, I reckon its pretty safe not to claim experience points provided one have enough if there is no verification. Do you mark experience as non relevant to all experiences while submitting EOI or don't mention the experience at all?


----------



## Evan82

conjoinme said:


> Thanks, I reckon its pretty safe not to claim experience points provided one have enough if there is no verification. Do you mark experience as non relevant to all experiences while submitting EOI or don't mention the experience at all?


While submitting EoI, declare all, I mean ALL, employment... Other wise when the CO asks you a form 80, and when it specifically says declare ALL your employment, you might be in an awkward situation.
Yes, if you don't want to claim experience, (even if you think it's relevant), just tick non-relevant, and you won't be asked to substantiate your work experience claims and no points will be given.


----------



## vikaschandra

*Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey. 

Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture

Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes. 

Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
IED: 14 Jan 2017
*


----------



## Evan82

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


All the best mate... Wish you luck with the rest of the plans


----------



## v_2jsin

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


*BIG CONGRATULATIONS VIKAS !!* Soooooooo Soooooooooo Happy for you Vikas !! This journey really tests our patience and we keep thinking lot many things each day. How , when , etc but Ultimately, when decision comes, everything gets settled....!! Hoping to see you soon in Aussie Land very soon ..... Party time for you !! Cheers ...


----------



## Amlan

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


Congratulations Vikas!!

Can you please post your timeline? Viewing from mobile...


----------



## vikaschandra

v_2jsin said:


> *BIG CONGRATULATIONS VIKAS !!* Soooooooo Soooooooooo Happy for you Vikas !! This journey really tests our patience and we keep thinking lot many things each day. How , when , etc but Ultimately, when decision comes, everything gets settled....!! Hoping to see you soon in Aussie Land very soon ..... Party time for you !! Cheers ...


Thank you for your wishes V_2jsin indeed it is happy moment we tend to forget all our wait and pain that we have gone through when we see our grant letter... 

I would request all our friends here who are waiting to have patience and the decision surely would be in your favor soon. It is just matter of time now.. Though I understand what it feel like to wait wait wait.. 

Best wishes to you v_2jsin


----------



## vikaschandra

Amlan said:


> Congratulations Vikas!!
> 
> Can you please post your timeline? Viewing from mobile...


here you go Amlan

SC - 189 | ICT BA - 261111 | ACS-19/05/2015 | IELTS - 27/07/2015 - Overall Band:8 | Points: 65 | ITA: 04/12/2015 | PCC Np:4/12/2015 | PCC UAE:05/12/2015 | Visa Lodged:6/01/2016 | Docs Uploaded:8/01/2016 | Meds: 14/01/2016 | CO (gsm Adelaide):19/01/2016 (Requested for Form 80 myself & spouse, Functional English Document for Spouse) | Docs Uploaded: 22/01/2016 | Emp Verification:20/02/2016 (2nd Job Only)|Grant:16/03/2016|IED 14-01-2017


----------



## gaus

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


Congratulations Vikas! All the best for the future!


----------



## Jahirul

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


Congrats Dude!
*Thanks for spreading some happiness in the air..*
It would be very much depressing if we did not get the good new(s) for fellow members (that remind us that our turn is coming soon).
Wish you all the best...


----------



## sachin_noida

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *



Congrats VIkas !! Best wishes to you and your family !!


----------



## samjhibaschhu1

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


Congratulations Bro! Very happy to know you are GRANTED.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *



Congratulations Vikas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus

I have been hiding my frustration but now I feel like erupting a volcano... nearing 5 months and not a single update. Also I see a lot of other people waiting with job code 263111... not sure what's going on.

I took 2 weeks leave from work to collect all the documentation possible under the sun.. visited my old companies for payslips, banks for statements from 15 years back, 75 points .. was stupid to think that higher points mean quicker processing... not sure what is going on.


----------



## JAN84

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


Wow Vikaschandra,, Congratulations...


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

gaus said:


> I have been hiding my frustration but now I feel like erupting a volcano... nearing 5 months and not a single update. Also I see a lot of other people waiting with job code 263111... not sure what's going on.
> 
> I took 2 weeks leave from work to collect all the documentation possible under the sun.. visited my old companies for payslips, banks for statements from 15 years back, 75 points .. was stupid to think that higher points mean quicker processing... not sure what is going on.



I feel you brother. The same with me, front loaded all the docs, the personal verification was also done on 5th Feb and nothing since. Cannot do anything else than wait and hope for the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus

vybhavkmadadi said:


> I feel you brother. The same with me, front loaded all the docs, the personal verification was also done on 5th Feb and nothing since. Cannot do anything else than wait and hope for the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


M8! At least things are moving for you. After verification its just a matter of time. All I received is a missed call, I informed DIBP about it and they said I'll be contacted... It's been 6 weeks to this.

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## chasaran

It is not the same day as yesterday... I got Grant for me and my family. Its long wish of more than a year. Thanks to everybody in the forum for providing the useful information and guidance. IED - 17 November 2016.

My Timeline:
27 Jan 2015 - ACS applied under 261313
30 Jan 2015 - Received positive ACS assessment
7 Apr 2015 - Submitted EOI with 60 points under 189
7 Sep 2015 - Invite
20 Oct 2015 - FBI PCC Mailed
28 Oct 2015 - Visa Application Submission
16 Nov 2015 - CO Contact (Additional Docs requested)
12 Feb 2016 - FBI PCC - Credit card charged
21 Feb 2016 - FBI PCC - received (@ US address)
22 Feb 2016 - USA PCC Uploaded
29 Feb 2016 - Employee Verification (To HR)
16 Mar 2016 - Grant lane:
27 Apr 2016 - Ticket already booked from Bangalore to Perth.
17 Nov 2016 - IED


----------



## raghum4u

vikaschandra said:


> Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017


Hey buddy... U lucky.. Congrats dude. All the best for your future endeavors


----------



## Jahirul

gaus said:


> I have been hiding my frustration but now I feel like erupting a volcano... nearing 5 months and not a single update. Also I see a lot of other people waiting with job code 263111... not sure what's going on.
> 
> I took 2 weeks leave from work to collect all the documentation possible under the sun.. visited my old companies for payslips, banks for statements from 15 years back, 75 points .. was stupid to think that higher points mean quicker processing... not sure what is going on.


We are in the same team dear. It seems they have no standards on who gets priority! So many application made in this year got grants, while there are still a lot pending from last year.
Now I feel providing more information delays the application even more (because they have more things to check)
I would recommend to everyone, please do not submit more than basic documents needed. If CO needs more they will ask.


----------



## deepgill

gaus said:


> I have been hiding my frustration but now I feel like erupting a volcano... nearing 5 months and not a single update. Also I see a lot of other people waiting with job code 263111... not sure what's going on.
> 
> I took 2 weeks leave from work to collect all the documentation possible under the sun.. visited my old companies for payslips, banks for statements from 15 years back, 75 points .. was stupid to think that higher points mean quicker processing... not sure what is going on.


Dear gaus... I can understand the agony of waiting as i am doing since june(8 months and 2 weeks). But we can't do anything.... Just wait, wait and wait. Don't worry dear we will get good news soon. 
Bless you


----------



## gaus

deepgill said:


> Dear gaus... I can understand the agony of waiting as i am doing since june(8 months and 2 weeks). But we can't do anything.... Just wait, wait and wait. Don't worry dear we will get good news soon.
> Bless you


Thanks deepgill.. wish you the same. You have been waiting for much longer

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## samjhibaschhu1

gaus said:


> I have been hiding my frustration but now I feel like erupting a volcano... nearing 5 months and not a single update. Also I see a lot of other people waiting with job code 263111... not sure what's going on.
> 
> I took 2 weeks leave from work to collect all the documentation possible under the sun.. visited my old companies for payslips, banks for statements from 15 years back, 75 points .. was stupid to think that higher points mean quicker processing... not sure what is going on.


Same here Bro! I have the same timelines as yours. Everyday I check if you have been granted because my turn would come then. I wonder why the applicants from last week of October are suffering delay. But we have no option other than to wait. Best of Luck.


----------



## Pride

arun32 said:


> Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called them again since it's been more than 7 months that I've applied. He said nothing is pending and everything is in order. Now only a matter of writing. They have a lot of work and that's y is taking longer but this is not so long so just wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 7 months not so long to wait
Click to expand...

He said nothing is pending from me. Nothing else is required. He also said nothing is left from their end either i. e. Everything is done. Just a matter of writing. What does that mean ?


----------



## SqOats

Pride said:


> He said nothing is pending from me. Nothing else is required. He also said nothing is left from their end either i. e. Everything is done. Just a matter of writing. What does that mean ?


Seems like they are taking time to dispatch the grant letter. But, this is absurd, taking so long just for a letter. Unfortunately, the wait is all we can do. 

Just stay put, your grant is just around the corner.


----------



## 1400ashi

congrats and best wishes


chasaran said:


> It is not the same day as yesterday... I got Grant for me and my family. Its long wish of more than a year. Thanks to everybody in the forum for providing the useful information and guidance. IED - 17 November 2016.
> 
> My Timeline:
> 27 Jan 2015 - ACS applied under 261313
> 30 Jan 2015 - Received positive ACS assessment
> 7 Apr 2015 - Submitted EOI with 60 points under 189
> 7 Sep 2015 - Invite
> 20 Oct 2015 - FBI PCC Mailed
> 28 Oct 2015 - Visa Application Submission
> 16 Nov 2015 - CO Contact (Additional Docs requested)
> 12 Feb 2016 - FBI PCC - Credit card charged
> 21 Feb 2016 - FBI PCC - received (@ US address)
> 22 Feb 2016 - USA PCC Uploaded
> 29 Feb 2016 - Employee Verification (To HR)
> 16 Mar 2016 - Grant lane:
> 27 Apr 2016 - Ticket already booked from Bangalore to Perth.
> 17 Nov 2016 - IED


----------



## bharathi039

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


Congrats Vikas.. Have a blast!!


----------



## Evan82

SqOats said:


> Seems like they are taking time to dispatch the grant letter. But, this is absurd, taking so long just for a letter. Unfortunately, the wait is all we can do.
> 
> Just stay put, your grant is just around the corner.


Yeah, dispatching grant notification is just one click. It's pre-arranged letter in the system. Just the fields getting filled according to our data


----------



## cozmopravesh

gaus said:


> I have been hiding my frustration but now I feel like erupting a volcano... nearing 5 months and not a single update. Also I see a lot of other people waiting with job code 263111... not sure what's going on.
> 
> I took 2 weeks leave from work to collect all the documentation possible under the sun.. visited my old companies for payslips, banks for statements from 15 years back, 75 points .. was stupid to think that higher points mean quicker processing... not sure what is going on.



Let's us team up and hold each other's hand in this time of supreme agony my friend.

Prayers are with all who are waiting for grant !!!


----------



## manreetvirk

Me also feeling hopeless now..


----------



## parthvi

Hi guys,

Is it necessary to mention all the jobs history with exact date in the employment history section of form 80 because I do not recall a few companies name with exact joining and end dates?

Please advise me what should I do?
Thanks


----------



## Majician

Guys please join the club of waiting applicants since oct/nov/dec so we know how many of us are waiting

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1007866


----------



## Umas

have couple of questions. May be this is not the right thread .. still posting it.

Got my PR on 14th March. I would like to apply for re-issue of passport for my spouse for following reasons.

1. Address change
2. Addition of spouse name
3. Name change after marriage

Is there any problem to my spouse's PR .. if I do this now.

secondly, my spouse had 457 and it expired on 15th March (i.e just one day after PR grant).

Whether, she will be able apply super annunciation refund?

Can anyone clarify please.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## andreyx108b

parthvi said:


> Hi guys, Is it necessary to mention all the jobs history with exact date in the employment history section of form 80 because I do not recall a few companies name with exact joining and end dates? Please advise me what should I do? Thanks


Yes, you need to mention all, with dates as precise aa possible.


----------



## drthakur

Answers to these questions can be found in the grant letter. You have to use form 929. And I guess super Annuation refund might not be possible if onshore, offshore I am not sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Evan82 said:


> All the best mate... Wish you luck with the rest of the plans


Thanks a lot Evan for your wishes.



v_2jsin said:


> *BIG CONGRATULATIONS VIKAS !!* Soooooooo Soooooooooo Happy for you Vikas !! This journey really tests our patience and we keep thinking lot many things each day. How , when , etc but Ultimately, when decision comes, everything gets settled....!! Hoping to see you soon in Aussie Land very soon ..... Party time for you !! Cheers ...


Indeed patience pays off. It might be little late but definitely come with good news. Best wishes to you as well with your application. 



Amlan said:


> Congratulations Vikas!!
> 
> Can you please post your timeline? Viewing from mobile...


Thanks Amlan hope you were able to see the timeline posted earlier.



gaus said:


> Congratulations Vikas! All the best for the future!


Thank you Gaus. Best of luck with your application. Hope it gets finalized soon.



Jahirul said:


> Congrats Dude!
> *Thanks for spreading some happiness in the air..*
> It would be very much depressing if we did not get the good new(s) for fellow members (that remind us that our turn is coming soon).
> Wish you all the best...


Sure the good news will come to you as well and for all other awaiting the grant. Thanks for your wishes.



sachin_noida said:


> Congrats VIkas !! Best wishes to you and your family !!


Thanks Sachin be ready to welcome your grant email praying it will visit you soon.



samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Congratulations Bro! Very happy to know you are GRANTED.


Thank you samjhibaschhu1 hoping that you get your grant soon too. Best of luck with your application. 



vybhavkmadadi said:


> Congratulations Vikas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Vybhav you have had your verification completed. 2 weeks down the line you should be receiving the grant. Andrey told me wait for two weeks and let the CO look at your file after verification and same happened. the CO came back with the Grant for me. Best of luck give us the good news soon.



JAN84 said:


> Wow Vikaschandra,, Congratulations...


Thank you JAN84 for your wishes. Best of luck with your application.



raghum4u said:


> Hey buddy... U lucky.. Congrats dude. All the best for your future endeavors


Thank you Raghu yes I find myself lucky today to have received the grant for myself and family. wish You witness the grant letter soon 



bharathi039 said:


> Congrats Vikas.. Have a blast!!


Thanks Bharathi looking forward to it. Best wishes for you journey to Aus.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

vikaschandra said:


> Thanks Vybhav you have had your verification completed. 2 weeks down the line you should be receiving the grant. Andrey told me wait for two weeks and let the CO look at your file after verification and same happened. the CO came back with the Grant for me. Best of luck give us the good news soon.



Thanks Vikas, i am hoping the same too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulnair

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *




Congratulations bud! All the very best for the next steps...


----------



## namsfiz

Brisbane team is given grants very slowly, as I saw in Immitraker only 5 to 6 people getting grants in March 2016...


----------



## Prarthna

namsfiz said:


> Hi, Any one get VISA today from Brisbane...


Hi , 

Not Brisbane but same subclass...I am awaiting 189 Visa too( independent) . My Visa was lodged on 8th Dec and CO assigned on 18th Dec. Marriage proof requested and submitted on 18th Dec. Australian high commision contacted me on 3rd March and now waiting for the grant .. so .. :juggle::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jumboboss

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


Great news from you Vikas, many Congrats...


----------



## ramapithecus

> Originally Posted by vikaschandra View Post
> Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017


Congratulations Vikas for your arrival of great day in your life, yet more things to come.


----------



## siva26

Hi all, I'm applying for a System Analyst and currently i'm preparing my roles & responsibilities to be signed by my company HR. In the roles & responsibilities, do i have to exactly mention what i see in the ACS System Analyst description or can i use my own words? Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa

siva26 said:


> Hi all, I'm applying for a System Analyst and currently i'm preparing my roles & responsibilities to be signed by my company HR. In the roles & responsibilities, do i have to exactly mention what i see in the ACS System Analyst description or can i use my own words? Thanks in advance.


Please use your own words. I suggest you study the Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf from ACS website- especially the part which talks about "plagiarism"


----------



## Cgarik

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


congrats vikas,, yesterday we were talking and today you had good news ...i want to know some thing.. did co speak to your manager or to only HR


----------



## namsfiz

Prarthna said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Not Brisbane but same subclass...I am awaiting 189 Visa too( independent) . My Visa was lodged on 8th Dec and CO assigned on 18th Dec. Marriage proof requested and submitted on 18th Dec. Australian high commision contacted me on 3rd March and now waiting for the grant .. so .. :juggle::fingerscrossed:


Wow, we are almost same boat.. let's hope for the best..


----------



## reachranjanb

Hello,

I have completed by Bachelor’s degree in 'Electrical Engineering' and MS programme in ‘Advanced Software Technology’ (from I2IT, Pune, India). Currently I have 7.9 years of experience as “Business Analyst”
Q.1> My certificate says its a master’s programme (this was for 18 months and had 4 semester). Would I be categorised as ICT Major?
Q.2> If I am considered in ICT Major, total years of experience counted will be 5.9 years. Am I correct? (i.e. 10 points)

My wife has completed her Bachelor’s degree in ‘Electronics and Telecommunication’ (from India) and she has 7 years of experience as “Business Analyst”
Q.3>My understanding is for her 3 years of experience will be calculated as ‘Electronics’ is considered to be ICT Minor (5 points)

Q.4>In case my masters is not counted for, will my work experience be counted? If then how many years?
In case it is 0 and I apply for IELTS, will my wife be able to claim 5 additional points under ‘Partner Skills Qualification’, if she is applying as primary applicant? 

Please help !!


----------



## vikaschandra

rahulnair said:


> Congratulations bud! All the very best for the next steps...


Thank you Rahul.


----------



## vikaschandra

ramapithecus said:


> Congratulations Vikas for your arrival of great day in your life, yet more things to come.


Thanks a lot brother. Wish you get the grant soon too


----------



## vikaschandra

jumboboss said:


> Great news from you Vikas, many Congrats...


Thank You jumboboss.


----------



## vikaschandra

Cgarik said:


> congrats vikas,, yesterday we were talking and today you had good news ...i want to know some thing.. did co speak to your manager or to only HR


Thanks Cgarik. Verification call was done to my Manager and the email was also sent to him. Had checked with Hr and they confirmed as not to have received any call or mail


----------



## indergreat

chasaran said:


> It is not the same day as yesterday... I got Grant for me and my family. Its long wish of more than a year. Thanks to everybody in the forum for providing the useful information and guidance. IED - 17 November 2016.


Congratz chasaran .... best of luck for future ...


----------



## conjoinme

vikaschandra said:


> Thanks Cgarik. Verification call was done to my Manager and the email was also sent to him. Had checked with Hr and they confirmed as not to have received any call or mail


Hi Vikas,

Congrats mate. Cases like yours spread the positivity.

Was this experience JD of yours a statutory declaration by your Manager or you had given the JD on company letterhead? Just trying to understand the rationale behind few going for job verifications and other don't.

Can you and other esteemed members please throw more light on partner skill points? May be someone who has claimed. Does the partner need to be employed to claim partner points or just the positive skill assessment letter from ACS and Competent IELTS is enough? Have you seen any case of verification of partner experience?

Thanks


----------



## giridharanb

Hi Guys, am back from my weeklong holiday.

An Vikas, brilliant news from you to welcome me back. Congrats.


Very good to see a BA/SA getting a grant. I was getting the feeling that they had forgotten about us.


----------



## sidk

Hey guys

91 days now and waiting. 

Just called dibp today and a very nice lady picked up. She looked into my status (_no standard response_). She said that the team was waiting for some checks which have been finalised.
I asked her if she could tell me what team is looking into my case to which she said none for now but there must be someone working on the case as your checks have been finalised and that current volume of applications are really high so the processing could take upto 6 months.

Still not sure when to expect a grant? Is it soon because the checks have been finalised or it will take time because no team is currently looking into it?

Application lodge date - 17th Dec, 15
No CO contact till date.

Sid


----------



## lahmstanley

Hi,
Just received an additional information request. 
Additional Personal Particulars: has anyone here gone through this ? What does this indicate? It's almost as if they don't want to issue the visa. The questions in this form are basically the same as in the original Personal Particulars form.    
Thank You.


----------



## lahmstanley

sidk said:


> Hey guys 91 days now and waiting. Just called dibp today and a very nice lady picked up. She looked into my status (no standard response). She said that the team was waiting for some checks which have been finalised. I asked her if she could tell me what team is looking into my case to which she said none for now but there must be someone working on the case as your checks have been finalised and that current volume of applications are really high so the processing could take upto 6 months. Still not sure when to expect a grant? Is it soon because the checks have been finalised or it will take time because no team is currently looking into it? Application lodge date - 17th Dec, 15 No CO contact till date. Sid


I applied the same day. Had 2 CO contacts. 
One today. Hopefully you've uploaded all documents. If so, you'll get a direct grant. Possibly this week.


----------



## Amlan

sidk said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 91 days now and waiting.
> 
> Just called dibp today and a very nice lady picked up. She looked into my status (_no standard response_). She said that the team was waiting for some checks which have been finalised.
> I asked her if she could tell me what team is looking into my case to which she said none for now but there must be someone working on the case as your checks have been finalised and that current volume of applications are really high so the processing could take upto 6 months.
> 
> Still not sure when to expect a grant? Is it soon because the checks have been finalised or it will take time because no team is currently looking into it?
> 
> Application lodge date - 17th Dec, 15
> No CO contact till date.
> 
> Sid


Same scenario as yours. 89th day post application, waiting for CO contact of direct grant.


----------



## ankit_smart

sidk said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 91 days now and waiting.
> 
> Just called dibp today and a very nice lady picked up. She looked into my status (no standard response). She said that the team was waiting for some checks which have been finalised.
> I asked her if she could tell me what team is looking into my case to which she said none for now but there must be someone working on the case as your checks have been finalised and that current volume of applications are really high so the processing could take upto 6 months.
> 
> Still not sure when to expect a grant? Is it soon because the checks have been finalised or it will take time because no team is currently looking into it?
> 
> Application lodge date - 17th Dec, 15
> No CO contact till date.
> 
> Sid





Amlan said:


> Same scenario as yours. 89th day post application, waiting for CO contact of direct grant.


My case is also same with 62 days and counting.


----------



## sidk

Hey lahmstanley,

I did upload all the documents form 80 etc etc. Hopefully will be notified of the good news soon. Best of luck to you too mate!





lahmstanley said:


> I applied the same day. Had 2 CO contacts.
> One today. Hopefully you've uploaded all documents. If so, you'll get a direct grant. Possibly this week.


----------



## Evan82

lahmstanley said:


> Hi,
> Just received an additional information request.
> Additional Personal Particulars: has anyone here gone through this ? What does this indicate? It's almost as if they don't want to issue the visa. The questions in this form are basically the same as in the original Personal Particulars form.
> Thank You.


99% percent goes through that. You must be referring to 1221 form (additional particulars). Most of the people frontload it ahead so as to avoid the hassle (if you have been following this forum thread closely)


----------



## lahmstanley

Evan82 said:


> 99% percent goes through that. You must be referring to 1221 form (additional particulars). Most of the people frontload it ahead so as to avoid the hassle (if you have been following this forum thread closely)


Oh, Thanx Evan. 
I missed that bit. But how comes the first CO request for more info. didn't mention the 1221 form as well as the CV/resume ?


----------



## Evan82

lahmstanley said:


> Oh, Thanx Evan.
> I missed that bit. But how comes the first CO request for more info. didn't mention the 1221 form as well as the CV/resume ?


You mean why didn't the first CO didn't ask for 1221?
It's simply how DIBP operate.. keep on pressing until the CO who works on case is satisfied.
For example: there have been applicants who have been asked three different police reports by three different COs... Now you might ask, why the first CO didn't ask for all 3. Well first CO ask for 1221 and police report A, then second CO looks at 1221 at necessitates a police report B, third CO looks at the whole application and asks for another PCC C may be for spouse.
Just how DIBP works... Most of us are "victims".
p.s. If you have traveled for US, Japan, UK even for something like 3 months, the CO might look at 1221 and ask for a PCC from those countries.


----------



## sachin_noida

Called DIBP today, a lady picked up the phone immediately. The line had some disturbance and her accent was also very heavy... All I could understand is that in case anything needed or to be verified by case officers, they will contact you directly. She is just from information office and does not have any other information. She also spoke 2-3 lines more which I did not understand.
Lets see if anything happens..


----------



## sachin_noida

chasaran said:


> It is not the same day as yesterday... I got Grant for me and my family. Its long wish of more than a year. Thanks to everybody in the forum for providing the useful information and guidance. IED - 17 November 2016.
> 
> My Timeline:
> 27 Jan 2015 - ACS applied under 261313
> 30 Jan 2015 - Received positive ACS assessment
> 7 Apr 2015 - Submitted EOI with 60 points under 189
> 7 Sep 2015 - Invite
> 20 Oct 2015 - FBI PCC Mailed
> 28 Oct 2015 - Visa Application Submission
> 16 Nov 2015 - CO Contact (Additional Docs requested)
> 12 Feb 2016 - FBI PCC - Credit card charged
> 21 Feb 2016 - FBI PCC - received (@ US address)
> 22 Feb 2016 - USA PCC Uploaded
> 29 Feb 2016 - Employee Verification (To HR)
> 16 Mar 2016 - Grant lane:
> 27 Apr 2016 - Ticket already booked from Bangalore to Perth.
> 17 Nov 2016 - IED


Many Congratulations !! Best wishes for you and your family  .


----------



## arun32

Its really frustrating, and the processing timelines are really scary now a days.
I couldn't understand the logic behind "Too much applications/processing", because-

DIBP has the exact number of invitations to be sent like 2613 ANZcode- 5364
DIBP should have already calculated the resource required to process all the invites send and how come the visa applications will get increased , as they themselves had send the invites.
If the workforce is not enough, they might have known this scenario last year itself, then why dint they forecasted required resource requirement to process the visa within 3 months SLA

We have invested atleast a 6 - 12 months for visa processing , and lot of money is involved in the same, too much of human emotions getting scattered because of the wait

One more thing, people who got 65+ (Points) and who got invite in 2015 (till dec) only their visa grants are delayed, people who applied their visa in 2016 are getting their grants really faster.In another thread (189 visa lodge 2016) , people getting shocked if it takes more than 20 days for first CO contact, where as people like me has waited for 63 days for CO contact , again couple of months for a grant.

DIBP has to do a serious process change to complete the visa processing with their SLA.

it may sound stupid to talk about the wait again and again , but its really really frustrating and could not think about anything else under the Sun...


----------



## firsttimer

Finally ... very good news from me to this site  yes.. got the grant .. For me , hubby and daughter .. Coincidentally i had sent a mail yesterday to DIBP requesting for updates , not sure if that helped though

My timelines : 
Visa category : 189 
IELTS : L :7.5 , R :8.5 , S : 7.0 , W : 7.5 valid till 11/06/2024 
EOI lodged : 21st July 2015
Invited to apply : 03rd Aug 2015
Visa applied : 07th Aug 2015
1st CO contact : 09th Oct 2015 : PCC , Medicals , Form 80 , More evidence for employment
Docs provided : 26th October
results provided : 05/01/2016
2nd CO contact : 19th Jan 2016 : Form 815
Document provided : 21st Jan 2016
Employment verification : 20th Jan 2016
Mail sent to DIBP : 15th March 2016 
Grant : 17th March 2016 
IED : 14 July 2016


Lots of planning to be done now as we all three need to enter within the next three months. Thank God for the wonderful news and my prayers will include all those, who were waiting with me .. All the Best for all of us


----------



## vikaschandra

conjoinme said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Congrats mate. Cases like yours spread the positivity.
> 
> Was this experience JD of yours a statutory declaration by your Manager or you had given the JD on company letterhead? Just trying to understand the rationale behind few going for job verification and other don't.
> 
> Can you and other esteemed members please throw more light on partner skill points? May be someone who has claimed. Does the partner need to be employed to claim partner points or just the positive skill assessment letter from ACS and Competent IELTS is enough? Have you seen any case of verification of partner experience?
> 
> Thanks


Thank you for your wishes. I had provided statutory declaration prepared by my manager, signed and stamped in presence of a lawyer on a plain piece of paper and attached with the managers Business card, since HR had refused to give me the COE with JD on it. 

Also would like to highlight that for this job of mine which covered the duration of 2.8years I had only few pay slips which barely covered the first half and the last year of employment all the payslips from between were missing and I did not have bank statements as well since I had switched banks. I tried to get the bank statement for the missing duration which the bank were not able to provide due to technical issues on their banking software(migration of database to new banking software). 

Hence I added a self declaration stating that I was working for this company on this position and was drawing xxxxx salary along with the proof of the receipt of bank statement request (which had remark unable to provide due to technical problem) this might also have been case that the CO would have wanted to verify the authenticity of the job though it is a big MNC.

Most Important that I had provide many other supportive documents for this episode of experience which might have made the case little stronger


----------



## sachin_noida

firsttimer said:


> Finally ... very good news from me to this site  yes.. got the grant .. For me , hubby and daughter .. Coincidentally i had sent a mail yesterday to DIBP requesting for updates , not sure if that helped though
> 
> My timelines :
> Visa category : 189
> IELTS : L :7.5 , R :8.5 , S : 7.0 , W : 7.5 valid till 11/06/2024
> EOI lodged : 21st July 2015
> Invited to apply : 03rd Aug 2015
> Visa applied : 07th Aug 2015
> 1st CO contact : 09th Oct 2015 : PCC , Medicals , Form 80 , More evidence for employment
> Docs provided : 26th October
> results provided : 05/01/2016
> 2nd CO contact : 19th Jan 2016 : Form 815
> Document provided : 21st Jan 2016
> Employment verification : 20th Jan 2016
> Mail sent to DIBP : 15th March 2016
> Grant : 17th March 2016
> IED : 14 July 2016
> 
> 
> Lots of planning to be done now as we all three need to enter within the next three months. Thank God for the wonderful news and my prayers will include all those, who were waiting with me .. All the Best for all of us


Many congratulations !! Best Wishes to you and your family  !!


----------



## Amlan

arun32 said:


> Its really frustrating, and the processing timelines are really scary now a days.
> I couldn't understand the logic behind "Too much applications/processing", because-
> 
> DIBP has the exact number of invitations to be sent like 2613 ANZcode- 5364
> DIBP should have already calculated the resource required to process all the invites send and how come the visa applications will get increased , as they themselves had send the invites.
> If the workforce is not enough, they might have known this scenario last year itself, then why dint they forecasted required resource requirement to process the visa within 3 months SLA
> 
> We have invested atleast a 6 - 12 months for visa processing , and lot of money is involved in the same, too much of human emotions getting scattered because of the wait
> 
> One more thing, people who got 65+ (Points) and who got invite in 2015 (till dec) only their visa grants are delayed, people who applied their visa in 2016 are getting their grants really faster.In another thread (189 visa lodge 2016) , people getting shocked if it takes more than 20 days for first CO contact, where as people like me has waited for 63 days for CO contact , again couple of months for a grant.
> 
> DIBP has to do a serious process change to complete the visa processing with their SLA.
> 
> it may sound stupid to talk about the wait again and again , but its really really frustrating and could not think about anything else under the Sun...


With another Friday coming up and hardly 2.5 hours to go for this day to end, the frustration levels are at an all time high for me. 

Seriously, if they are aware that the volume will be huge then why not take additional resources, why have 200% invitation increase in January and suppress applications lodged in 2015??? As an aspiring migrant hoping for a better life in Oz, it's depressing to see how the application is progressing. Obviously writing here in expatforum won't help me in any way, but coming to the very end of their so-called SLA of 90 days, there isn't anything on the mind either.

Maybe I'll punch someone in the office today. Can't quit before they grant comes in!! Aarrgghhhh


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

firsttimer said:


> Finally ... very good news from me to this site  yes.. got the grant .. For me , hubby and daughter .. Coincidentally i had sent a mail yesterday to DIBP requesting for updates , not sure if that helped though
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines :
> 
> Visa category : 189
> 
> IELTS : L :7.5 , R :8.5 , S : 7.0 , W : 7.5 valid till 11/06/2024
> 
> EOI lodged : 21st July 2015
> 
> Invited to apply : 03rd Aug 2015
> 
> Visa applied : 07th Aug 2015
> 
> 1st CO contact : 09th Oct 2015 : PCC , Medicals , Form 80 , More evidence for employment
> 
> Docs provided : 26th October
> 
> results provided : 05/01/2016
> 
> 2nd CO contact : 19th Jan 2016 : Form 815
> 
> Document provided : 21st Jan 2016
> 
> Employment verification : 20th Jan 2016
> 
> Mail sent to DIBP : 15th March 2016
> 
> Grant : 17th March 2016
> 
> IED : 14 July 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of planning to be done now as we all three need to enter within the next three months. Thank God for the wonderful news and my prayers will include all those, who were waiting with me .. All the Best for all of us



Congratulations mate, it is very nice to see a 2015 applicant getting a grant, keeps our morale high. Have fun and enjoy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

arun32 said:


> Its really frustrating, and the processing timelines are really scary now a days. I couldn't understand the logic behind "Too much applications/processing", because- DIBP has the exact number of invitations to be sent like 2613 ANZcode- 5364 DIBP should have already calculated the resource required to process all the invites send and how come the visa applications will get increased , as they themselves had send the invites. If the workforce is not enough, they might have known this scenario last year itself, then why dint they forecasted required resource requirement to process the visa within 3 months SLA We have invested atleast a 6 - 12 months for visa processing , and lot of money is involved in the same, too much of human emotions getting scattered because of the wait One more thing, people who got 65+ (Points) and who got invite in 2015 (till dec) only their visa grants are delayed, people who applied their visa in 2016 are getting their grants really faster.In another thread (189 visa lodge 2016) , people getting shocked if it takes more than 20 days for first CO contact, where as people like me has waited for 63 days for CO contact , again couple of months for a grant. DIBP has to do a serious process change to complete the visa processing with their SLA. it may sound stupid to talk about the wait again and again , but its really really frustrating and could not think about anything else under the Sun...


It is pretty much within 3 month sla, for 90% of applicants.


----------



## udeshi3002

Imported my application and had a look. Status is "assessment in progress".

How many statuses i have to go through?


----------



## Evan82

udeshi3002 said:


> Imported my application and had a look. Status is "assessment in progress".
> 
> How many statuses i have to go through?


One more, "finalized"


----------



## vikaschandra

giridharanb said:


> Hi Guys, am back from my weeklong holiday.
> 
> An Vikas, brilliant news from you to welcome me back. Congrats.
> 
> 
> Very good to see a BA/SA getting a grant. I was getting the feeling that they had forgotten about us.


Thanks Giridhar for your wishes. Hope you enjoyed your trip.


----------



## udeshi3002

Thanks mate.

Actually how many statuses do they have?


----------



## Evan82

udeshi3002 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Actually how many statuses do they have?


4 I suppose. "lodged", "info requested", "assessment in progress" and "finalized"


----------



## arun32

Amlan said:


> With another Friday coming up and hardly 2.5 hours to go for this day to end, the frustration levels are at an all time high for me.
> 
> Seriously, if they are aware that the volume will be huge then why not take additional resources, why have 200% invitation increase in January and suppress applications lodged in 2015??? As an aspiring migrant hoping for a better life in Oz, it's depressing to see how the application is progressing. Obviously writing here in expatforum won't help me in any way, but coming to the very end of their so-called SLA of 90 days, there isn't anything on the mind either.
> 
> Maybe I'll punch someone in the office today. Can't quit before they grant comes in!! Aarrgghhhh


100% agree with you mate, We are undergoing this scrutinizing process, though we are doing this on our own interest, keeping the standard of living that we and our family will get in OZ,the wait kills,


I hope , pray and plead , the Almighty to grant us Visa to each and everyone who is waiting, and keep their mind and soul calm


----------



## prasanthkrish

arun32 said:


> 100% agree with you mate, We are undergoing this scrutinizing process, though we are doing this on our own interest, keeping the standard of living that we and our family will get in OZ,the wait kills,
> 
> 
> I hope , pray and plead , the Almighty to grant us Visa to each and everyone who is waiting, and keep their mind and soul calm


Agrees with you mate....May God bless us all......


----------



## Gundi

andreyx108b said:


> It is pretty much within 3 month sla, for 90% of applicants.


My agent tells me that the 3 months SLA is applicable only to people who have normal processing but not in my case.
In my case after the CO was assigned, we asked for some more time to be given for the medicals due to the birth of our baby. I've submitted the medicals (final document submitted) in December.

I know that no two cases are similar but just curious to know if the SLA of 3 months is still valid in my case or due to the addition of the baby the SLA is no longer valid? Or the agent is telling me this to get me off his back for updates.

If the same SLA applies in my case, i'd try to curb my anxiety till April


----------



## vikaschandra

udeshi3002 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Actually how many statuses do they have?


1. *Submitted:* application has been submitted and received by the department. 
2. *Application received:* application has been received
3. *Information requested:* An immigration officer has assessed the application and found that more information is required.They have requested that you provide further evidence in support of the application
4. *Assessment in progress:* Applicant has provided the requested information. The department may proceed to make a decision on the application. The department may also ask you for further information. In this case, the status will return to Information requested. 
5. *Finalized:* A decision has been made on the application. You will be notified of the decision by email or post


----------



## vikaschandra

Gundi said:


> My agent tells me that the 3 months SLA is applicable only to people who have normal processing but not in my case.
> In my case after the CO was assigned, we asked for some more time to be given for the medicals due to the birth of our baby. I've submitted the medicals (final document submitted) in December.
> 
> I know that no two cases are similar but just curious to know if the SLA of 3 months is still valid in my case or due to the addition of the baby the SLA is no longer valid? Or the agent is telling me this to get me off his back for updates.
> 
> If the same SLA applies in my case, i'd try to curb my anxiety till April


The SLA probably should have started after the final submission of the documents which you have done in December 2015. The CO must have started to Assess your case again. 

Though the SLA is 3 Months for all applicants some times it can go beyond that and reach upto 6 Months or more.

What is the current status of your application on the Immi Account?


----------



## Gundi

Congratulations Vikaschandra! And good luck.


----------



## vikaschandra

Gundi said:


> Congratulations Vikaschandra! And good luck.


Thank you Gundi.


----------



## ramapithecus

vikaschandra said:


> 1. *Submitted:* application has been submitted and received by the department.
> 2. *Application received:* application has been received
> 3. *Information requested:* An immigration officer has assessed the application and found that more information is required.They have requested that you provide further evidence in support of the application
> 4. *Assessment in progress:* Applicant has provided the requested information. The department may proceed to make a decision on the application. The department may also ask you for further information. In this case, the status will return to Information requested.
> 5. *Finalized:* A decision has been made on the application. You will be notified of the decision by email or post


I think I must feel OK at level 4 now.


----------



## Heywb

Dear all, a small query, does age points change after visa application. ? After 2 months I will be 33 years will it affect my application?


----------



## andreyx108b

Gundi said:


> My agent tells me that the 3 months SLA is applicable only to people who have normal processing but not in my case. In my case after the CO was assigned, we asked for some more time to be given for the medicals due to the birth of our baby. I've submitted the medicals (final document submitted) in December. I know that no two cases are similar but just curious to know if the SLA of 3 months is still valid in my case or due to the addition of the baby the SLA is no longer valid? Or the agent is telling me this to get me off his back for updates. If the same SLA applies in my case, i'd try to curb my anxiety till April


Sla no valid in your case, as its you who have postponed the processing, i would say, after completing meds - wait at least 4-8 weeks.


----------



## andreyx108b

Heywb said:


> Dear all, a small query, does age points change after visa application. ? After 2 months I will be 33 years will it affect my application?


No.


----------



## Gundi

vikaschandra said:


> The SLA probably should have started after the final submission of the documents which you have done in December 2015. The CO must have started to Assess your case again.
> 
> Though the SLA is 3 Months for all applicants some times it can go beyond that and reach upto 6 Months or more.
> 
> What is the current status of your application on the Immi Account?


Thanks vikaschandra.
I'm not sure about the status as I've applied via an agent.
I was planning to import the application in my IMMI account but did not go ahead assuming that the agent has no incentive to not upload my docs or give me status updates specially when i'm yet to pay him some money. 

I'm assuming it is "Assessment in progress" as I received a call for employment verification couple of weeks ago and i checked with the manager from my previous company. no verification call or query has come to him yet.


----------



## Evan82

Gundi said:


> My agent tells me that the 3 months SLA is applicable only to people who have normal processing but not in my case.
> In my case after the CO was assigned, we asked for some more time to be given for the medicals due to the birth of our baby. I've submitted the medicals (final document submitted) in December.
> 
> I know that no two cases are similar but just curious to know if the SLA of 3 months is still valid in my case or due to the addition of the baby the SLA is no longer valid? Or the agent is telling me this to get me off his back for updates.
> 
> If the same SLA applies in my case, i'd try to curb my anxiety till April


3 month SLA applies strictly to DIBP side. Since you have decided to hold it due to expected child birth that SLA is indeed not applicable as your agent has pointed out. Have you in anyway decided not to hold the application and conduct the medical (some people have done this in the past), then 3 month SLA is applicable


----------



## Forexample

Hello. Hope someone can answer me. On 11 Feb 2016, CO request Medical check and PCC. Police Force said the PCC was sent on 25 Feb directly to DIBP. Today, CO still request PCC. I dun have PCC on hand, as it was sent by police force directly. What should I do?

Thank you very much!^^


----------



## Evan82

Forexample said:


> Hello. Hope someone can answer me. On 11 Feb 2016, CO request Medical check and PCC. Police Force said the PCC was sent on 25 Feb directly to DIBP. Today, CO still request PCC. I dun have PCC on hand, as it was sent by police force directly. What should I do?
> 
> Thank you very much!^^


Is there some receipt received by your police force which you can email to the CO? Otherwise you should call DIBP and ask for advise.


----------



## Gundi

andreyx108b said:


> Sla no valid in your case, as its you who have postponed the processing, i would say, after completing meds - wait at least 4-8 weeks.


Thanks Andrey. 10 weeks past my final docs submission. 
Good news is that i got an employment verification call couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Gundi

Evan82 said:


> Have you in anyway decided not to hold the application and conduct the medical (some people have done this in the past), then 3 month SLA is applicable


Was advised against this as 
1. No xrays allowed for pregnant women and if i had done everything except the xrays i'd have been asked to wait anyway.
2. Was told that it is better to have the Medicals done for all 3 applicants together so i waited to get the baby added in the application and get the baby's hap id
3. Going for tests immediately after delivery is not recommended as any blood discharge will mean that we get asked to take some more expensive tests


----------



## ramapithecus

*DIBP calling*

I again called them today. I don't know why I love calling them once a week without specific reason, maybe my lovely application is there . This time I had a long conversation with a young lady speaker having weak voice.

Although I had found in the forum that it usually takes more than 28 days after the CO is assigned, I feel glad to hear from DIBP staffs to see what would they say regarding 28 days and expected delay I would have to go through in my case. She told me that she is not a CO. Important zipped info she gave me after asking my Passport number was, "We have applicants from a year ago, I thought you were among them. Don't know when the CO will revisit those cases. But, your application is received at January end. Although CO says that the case will be revisited in 28 days, that is not normal these days because of the huge number of citizenship and visa applicants. In some cases, it takes longer to receive PCCs of people applying from certain African nations which adds to delay. Your application status is assessment in progress as on March 16. Your application processing is going absolutely normal. Actually these days, it takes 8 - 10 weeks for CO revisit and finalisation. So you should wait patiently, its perfectly normal."

@feeling_normal.


----------



## JAN84

firsttimer said:


> Finally ... very good news from me to this site  yes.. got the grant .. For me , hubby and daughter .. Coincidentally i had sent a mail yesterday to DIBP requesting for updates , not sure if that helped though
> 
> My timelines :
> Visa category : 189
> IELTS : L :7.5 , R :8.5 , S : 7.0 , W : 7.5 valid till 11/06/2024
> EOI lodged : 21st July 2015
> Invited to apply : 03rd Aug 2015
> Visa applied : 07th Aug 2015
> 1st CO contact : 09th Oct 2015 : PCC , Medicals , Form 80 , More evidence for employment
> Docs provided : 26th October
> results provided : 05/01/2016
> 2nd CO contact : 19th Jan 2016 : Form 815
> Document provided : 21st Jan 2016
> Employment verification : 20th Jan 2016
> Mail sent to DIBP : 15th March 2016
> Grant : 17th March 2016
> IED : 14 July 2016
> 
> 
> Lots of planning to be done now as we all three need to enter within the next three months. Thank God for the wonderful news and my prayers will include all those, who were waiting with me .. All the Best for all of us


Congrats all the best..


----------



## lahmstanley

Evan82 said:


> You mean why didn't the first CO didn't ask for 1221? It's simply how DIBP operate.. keep on pressing until the CO who works on case is satisfied. For example: there have been applicants who have been asked three different police reports by three different COs... Now you might ask, why the first CO didn't ask for all 3. Well first CO ask for 1221 and police report A, then second CO looks at 1221 at necessitates a police report B, third CO looks at the whole application and asks for another PCC C may be for spouse. Just how DIBP works... Most of us are "victims". p.s. If you have traveled for US, Japan, UK even for something like 3 months, the CO might look at 1221 and ask for a PCC from those countries.


Thanx Evan for the info. 
Damn, i have traveled to the US for some time. 
I don't really remember whether it was for 3 months or more. 
What do u reckon I should do ?
Cheers.


----------



## Evan82

Gundi said:


> Was advised against this as
> 1. No xrays allowed for pregnant women and if i had done everything except the xrays i'd have been asked to wait anyway.
> 2. Was told that it is better to have the Medicals done for all 3 applicants together so i waited to get the baby added in the application and get the baby's hap id
> 3. Going for tests immediately after delivery is not recommended as any blood discharge will mean that we get asked to take some more expensive tests


I know and agree with you, even the DIBP advise against it. What I wanted to mention was some ladies have used the lead plate protection and gone with the X-ray to get the visa. May be to let the baby born in Aus with Aus birth certificate.


----------



## andreyx108b

ramapithecus said:


> I again called them today. I don't know why I love calling them once a week without specific reason, maybe my lovely application is there . This time I had a long conversation with a young lady speaker having weak voice. Although I had found in the forum that it usually takes more than 28 days after the CO is assigned, I feel glad to hear from DIBP staffs to see what would they say regarding 28 days and expected delay I would have to go through in my case. She told me that she is not a CO. Important zipped info she gave me after asking my Passport number was, "We have applicants from a year ago, I thought you were among them. Don't know when the CO will revisit those cases. But, your application is received at January end. Although CO says that the case will be revisited in 28 days, that is not normal these days because of the huge number of citizenship and visa applicants. In some cases, it takes longer to receive PCCs of people applying from certain African nations which adds to delay. Your application status is assessment in progress as on March 16. Your application processing is going absolutely normal. Actually these days, it takes 8 - 10 weeks for CO revisit and finalisation. So you should wait patiently, its perfectly normal." @feeling_normal.


Then people complaint "dibp are slow" while people "call them for no reason".

I really do feel sorry for DIBP - total lack of respect for their work.


----------



## Evan82

lahmstanley said:


> Thanx Evan for the info.
> Damn, i have traveled to the US for some time.
> I don't really remember whether it was for 3 months or more.
> What do u reckon I should do ?
> Cheers.


Mate there are some folks who have been asked for FBI PCC even for 3-4 weeks, if I recall well. Again, NOT FOR ALL CASES, for some. My opinion, wait... If CO ask then produce it. Because the cases reported were 1 or 2


----------



## andreyx108b

Evan82 said:


> Mate there are some folks who have been asked for FBI PCC even for 3-4 weeks, if I recall well. Again, NOT FOR ALL CASES, for some. My opinion, wait... If CO ask then produce it. Because the cases reported were 1 or 2


I dont remember even single person who was asked FBI pcc for stays less them 11 months...


----------



## 2015yash

Hi All,

I want to apply for 189 visa. I have a query regarding the the dependent visa. My wife as of now is unsure to move to Australia with me. I have two options. First I can include her as a dependent and go ahead with my visa process. Once the visa is granted she will have complete one year to decide and move to Australia. Second, I continue with the process without her as a dependent and get my visa granted ASAP and in future whenever she decides we can initiate her process as well. What would be a good approach to proceed with keeping in mind the visa fees. Will there be a much difference in visa fees for the above two situations, I mean in one application with dependent and in other application only dependent ? Also it would be good if anyone can share any other experience regarding the same, maybe the different level of complexity in the two cases.

Thanks in advance friends.


----------



## Evan82

andreyx108b said:


> I dont remember even single person who was asked FBI pcc for stays less them 11 months...


I do in this same thread, I can't remember when...


----------



## 2015yash

Below is the information which I checked at DIBP website regarding invitations. I am not sure what they are trying to explain.
==============================================
Invitation process and cut offs

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

Visa Subclass	Points score	Visa date of effect
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	10 February 2016 4.37 pm
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	70	16 February 2016 2.42 pm
=======================================

I understand here that if the person is having more points he will be invited first. But regarding the equal scores the explanation they have provided is a bit tricky. Could anyone please elaborate and quote some example also if possible. 

Thanks for help and time.


----------



## andreyx108b

Evan82 said:


> I do in this same thread, I can't remember when...


Do you remember user name who posted it?

Its clearly states for countries where an applicant stayed for more than 12 months.


----------



## Evan82

andreyx108b said:


> Do you remember user name who posted it?
> 
> Its clearly states for countries where an applicant stayed for more than 12 months.


Yes I know it clearly says 12 months. I can't remember the user but I do remember the case because seeing the post I got scared my wife would require a PCC from China (extremely difficult for non-Chinese nationals) even though she stayed there 3 months. I was preparing to take remedial measures even. The CO did not ask for it anyway.


----------



## lahmstanley

Evan82 said:


> Mate there are some folks who have been asked for FBI PCC even for 3-4 weeks, if I recall well. Again, NOT FOR ALL CASES, for some. My opinion, wait... If CO ask then produce it. Because the cases reported were 1 or 2


Woh, i'll just risk it. Cause during my application for my previous visa they never asked for it. Hopefully they won't ask this time. 
Anyways, i don't have it. It not like i can just produce it.


----------



## Evan82

Here's Aus NPC request for stay less than one month stay in Aus:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9132170-post123.html


----------



## andreyx108b

lahmstanley said:


> Woh, i'll just risk it. Cause during my application for my previous visa they never asked for it. Hopefully they won't ask this time. Anyways, i don't have it. It not like i can just produce it.


They will not ask.


----------



## Evan82

lahmstanley said:


> Woh, i'll just risk it. Cause during my application for my previous visa they never asked for it. Hopefully they won't ask this time.
> Anyways, i don't have it. It not like i can just produce it.


It's your choice bro. But one word of caution again, my wife was in China for 3 months, I was scared seeing the post I would be asked to produce a Chinese PCC (no way I'm gonna get that...). But was fine. The cases are very rare.


----------



## Evan82

Evan82 said:


> Here's Aus NPC request for stay less than one month stay in Aus:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9132170-post123.html


Some more observations:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9488362-post1218.html


----------



## lahmstanley

Evan82 said:


> It's your choice bro. But one word of caution again, my wife was in China for 3 months, I was scared seeing the post I would be asked to produce a Chinese PCC (no way I'm gonna get that...). But was fine. The cases are very rare.


Thank you. Hopefully they won't. I'll keep you all updated. What other documents should i consider uploading ? 
I've uploaded the form 80. I'm about to upload the CV and form 1221. Is there any other documents i should upload beforehand ?


----------



## KeeDa

conjoinme said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Congrats mate. Cases like yours spread the positivity.
> 
> Was this experience JD of yours a statutory declaration by your Manager or you had given the JD on company letterhead? Just trying to understand the rationale behind few going for job verifications and other don't.


There is no rationale. It is completely their call. We've seen verifications happening in either case (SD / employer reference). For instance here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8917426-post1039.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8848770-post91.html
You should be able to see many more cases here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/798138-employment-verification.html



conjoinme said:


> Can you and other esteemed members please throw more light on partner skill points? May be someone who has claimed. Does the partner need to be employed to claim partner points or just the positive skill assessment letter from ACS and Competent IELTS is enough? Have you seen any case of verification of partner experience?
> 
> Thanks


Partner need not be currently employed to claim points. The requirement is just a positive skills assessment in any occupation from the same *SOL list and competent English. Yes, have seen verification happening for partner too. Every point counts and they have all rights to have all your claims verified. I've seen education verification happening as well.


----------



## sameerb

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


Congratulations!! Vikas


----------



## vikaschandra

sameerberlas said:


> Congratulations!! Vikas


thanks Sameer. Best wishes to you too for your future endeavors


----------



## Majician

vikaschandra said:


> thanks Sameer. Best wishes to you too hope the wait ends soon.


Sameer got his grant already


----------



## Tpfp

Alhumdulillah me and my family received the Grant today. Looks like things have finally started moving from GSM Brisbane. I have to travel before 17-Dec-2016. 
Thanks to all the members of this forum, the vast information available here helped me in my application and cleared all the doubts. 
All the best to all those who are waiting for their grants. I hope you guys receive it soon.

Regards,
Faisal.


----------



## Majician

Tpfp said:


> Alhumdulillah me and my family received the Grant today. Looks like things have finally started moving from GSM Brisbane. I have to travel before 17-Dec-2016.
> Thanks to all the members of this forum, the vast information available here helped me in my application and cleared all the doubts.
> All the best to all those who are waiting for their grants. I hope you guys receive it soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Faisal.


Congrats Faisal, a happy moment for you, Alhamdulilah !!! My timeline is matching with yours, I hope to hear some good news soon !!!


----------



## prasanthkrish

Tpfp said:


> Alhumdulillah me and my family received the Grant today. Looks like things have finally started moving from GSM Brisbane. I have to travel before 17-Dec-2016.
> Thanks to all the members of this forum, the vast information available here helped me in my application and cleared all the doubts.
> All the best to all those who are waiting for their grants. I hope you guys receive it soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Faisal.


Congrats mate.. All the best. May god bless.....


----------



## vikaschandra

Majician said:


> Sameer got his grant already


Right Majician  just happened that auto select on mobile and click submit then realised Sameer had just posted that he had received his grant.. so edited it immediately...


----------



## jumboboss

Tpfp said:


> Alhumdulillah me and my family received the Grant today. Looks like things have finally started moving from GSM Brisbane. I have to travel before 17-Dec-2016.
> Thanks to all the members of this forum, the vast information available here helped me in my application and cleared all the doubts.
> All the best to all those who are waiting for their grants. I hope you guys receive it soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Faisal.


Many Congrats Faisal, and wish you all the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## vikaschandra

Tpfp said:


> Alhumdulillah me and my family received the Grant today. Looks like things have finally started moving from GSM Brisbane. I have to travel before 17-Dec-2016.
> Thanks to all the members of this forum, the vast information available here helped me in my application and cleared all the doubts.
> All the best to all those who are waiting for their grants. I hope you guys receive it soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Faisal.


Congratulations Faisal best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## udeshi3002

Thanks a lot Gundi


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Tpfp said:


> Alhumdulillah me and my family received the Grant today. Looks like things have finally started moving from GSM Brisbane. I have to travel before 17-Dec-2016.
> Thanks to all the members of this forum, the vast information available here helped me in my application and cleared all the doubts.
> All the best to all those who are waiting for their grants. I hope you guys receive it soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Faisal.



Congratulations and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmartB

Congrats to all those who received grants so far...


----------



## SmartB

And just wondering, assuming one applied in Dec 2015, what is the time frame before a grant is received?


----------



## ramapithecus

andreyx108b said:


> Then people complaint "dibp are slow" while people "call them for no reason".
> 
> I really do feel sorry for DIBP - total lack of respect for their work.


Yeah Andrey, it is a matter of being self content and assured in an individual's own way. I did not ask the inquiry help desk/CSR to route the call to my CO, and its the job of CSR to give definite actual answers against an individual's questions. Certainly this forum is no doubt helpful in all the cases except actual answers to an individual's case. I do not know how my statements relate to your last statement.


----------



## sabooo

Hello, I filed in 261313 with 60 points on 19th January 2016 in subclass 189. Any idea how much time it will take to get invite?


----------



## andreyx108b

SmartB said:


> And just wondering, assuming one applied in Dec 2015, what is the time frame before a grant is received?


You can estimate using inmitracker


----------



## lahmstanley

Hey People: i have an unusual case. 

Immediately after applying for my visa, I asked the allocated CO whether it was possible to include someone as a dependent at that stage. She said it was possible and went on to send me the requirements dependents need to meet. Based on my assessment, I thought they didn't meet the eligibility criteria. All these happened via email. However, I received an email from another CO today which said that, i need to clarify my relationship with the person i was considering a dependent and that the department was required to assess whether this party is a dependent or not. She issued a request more information message which asked to fill in the form 47A. 
My question is,
1)
If they assess him and find he's not eligible, would this affect my application in any way ? Can it lead to a cancellation of my application despite the fact that I hadn't included him in my original application or paid the extra visa charge?
2) If they deem him eligible,which i am hoping, what documents will they request of him ? 

Thank you very much. 
Apologies for the long post.


----------



## indergreat

Tpfp said:


> Alhumdulillah me and my family received the Grant today. Looks like things have finally started moving from GSM Brisbane. I have to travel before 17-Dec-2016.
> Thanks to all the members of this forum, the vast information available here helped me in my application and cleared all the doubts.
> All the best to all those who are waiting for their grants. I hope you guys receive it soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Faisal.


Congratz a lot mate and best luck for future ...


----------



## vikaschandra

lahmstanley said:


> Hey People: i have an unusual case.
> 
> Immediately after applying for my visa, I asked the allocated CO whether it was possible to include someone as a dependent at that stage. She said it was possible and went on to send me the requirements dependents need to meet. Based on my assessment, I thought they didn't meet the eligibility criteria. All these happened via email. However, I received an email from another CO today which said that, i need to clarify my relationship with the person i was considering a dependent and that the department was required to assess whether this party is a dependent or not. She issued a request more information message which asked to fill in the form 47A.
> My question is,
> 1)
> If they assess him and find he's not eligible, would this affect my application in any way ? Can it lead to a cancellation of my application despite the fact that I hadn't included him in my original application or paid the extra visa charge?
> 2) If they deem him eligible,which i am hoping, what documents will they request of him ?
> 
> Thank you very much.
> Apologies for the long post.


i do not think this would effect your application if the person is not found to be dependent on you in any way. 

You would ve required to provide the evidences of your relationship with the person. The person would need to go through health check, get PCC from all the places where he live for more than 12 months, form 80 characters assessment form, possibly form 1221 as well, functional english proof, birth certificate, educational certificates, experience certificates almost the same amount of documents that you have oeovided for yourself. 

If you think he would not meet the requirements talk to the CO and let them know to disregard your query and proceed with single applicant case.


----------



## lahmstanley

vikaschandra said:


> i do not think this would effect your application if the person is not found to be dependent on you in any way. You would ve required to provide the evidences of your relationship with the person. The person would need to go through health check, get PCC from all the places where he live for more than 12 months, form 80 characters assessment form, possibly form 1221 as well, functional english proof, birth certificate, educational certificates, experience certificates almost the same amount of documents that you have oeovided for yourself. If you think he would not meet the requirements talk to the CO and let them know to disregard your query and proceed with single applicant case.


Thanx for the information. 
Actually i had told them to disregard my query about 1.5 months ago. I was really surprised when i saw their email this morning. But maybe it'll turnout well, since the individual is my younger brother. The only reason i thought he didn't qualify is cause we hadn't been living in the same house for the past 12 months.


----------



## lahmstanley

lahmstanley said:


> Thanx for the information. Actually i had told them to disregard my query about 1.5 months ago. I was really surprised when i saw their email this morning. But maybe it'll turnout well, since the individual is my younger brother. The only reason i thought he didn't qualify is cause we hadn't been living in the same house for the past 12 months.


Also, what about evidence of financial support? What sort of documents would they ask for? 
Thanx


----------



## conjoinme

vikaschandra said:


> Thank you for your wishes. I had provided statutory declaration prepared by my manager, signed and stamped in presence of a lawyer on a plain piece of paper and attached with the managers Business card, since HR had refused to give me the COE with JD on it.
> 
> Also would like to highlight that for this job of mine which covered the duration of 2.8years I had only few pay slips which barely covered the first half and the last year of employment all the payslips from between were missing and I did not have bank statements as well since I had switched banks. I tried to get the bank statement for the missing duration which the bank were not able to provide due to technical issues on their banking software(migration of database to new banking software).
> 
> Hence I added a self declaration stating that I was working for this company on this position and was drawing xxxxx salary along with the proof of the receipt of bank statement request (which had remark unable to provide due to technical problem) this might also have been case that the CO would have wanted to verify the authenticity of the job though it is a big MNC.
> 
> Most Important that I had provide many other supportive documents for this episode of experience which might have made the case little stronger


Thanks for all those details mate! I reckon this is your current job as well. What about other jobs? Did you submit the JD on company letter head for others and hence CO didn't initiate job verification for those?

Thanks


----------



## conjoinme

Evan82 said:


> You mean why didn't the first CO didn't ask for 1221?
> It's simply how DIBP operate.. keep on pressing until the CO who works on case is satisfied.
> For example: there have been applicants who have been asked three different police reports by three different COs... Now you might ask, why the first CO didn't ask for all 3. Well first CO ask for 1221 and police report A, then second CO looks at 1221 at necessitates a police report B, third CO looks at the whole application and asks for another PCC C may be for spouse.
> Just how DIBP works... Most of us are "victims".
> p.s. If you have traveled for US, Japan, UK even for something like 3 months, the CO might look at 1221 and ask for a PCC from those countries.


Hi Evan,

Is it a done deal to ask for US PCC even if the stay period is less than 12 months but more than 3 or 6 months?

Thanks,


----------



## Rabbahs

Guys,

I just called GSM ADELAIDE (exact at 9 AM Adelaide time), while onshore, on this number +61 7 31367000. After a routine automatic information a gentleman pick up the call (with in a minute). I ask him that if he can provide me an update on my 189 visa. He told me it must be under processing ... blablablabalbalbalb ....and give me a general reply.

Then I asked him that if he need my passport number, he took it and told me there are few checks still remaining on my application. (what checks ?... he did not mention).

I asked him to leave a note at my CO desk, but he did not give reply to that.

Let see what happen next !

Good luck for all waiting applications..

Cheers


----------



## giridharanb

some interesting info below :

2015-16 Migration Programme 
Planning level 
Employer Sponsored 48,250 
Skilled Independent 43,990 
State/Territory & Regional Nominated 28,850 
Business Innovation & Investment Programme 7,260 
Distinguished Talent 200 
Total Skill Stream 128,550 

Partner 47,825 
Parent 8,675 

Other Family 900 - Orphan Relative (400)

Total Family Stream 57,400 

Special Eligibility Stream 565 

Total managed Migration Programme 186,515 

Child (outside the managed Migration Programme) 3,485 

Total permanent migration places 190,000


----------



## sbtbest

Rabbahs said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just called GSM ADELAIDE (exact at 9 AM Adelaide time), while onshore, on this number +61 7 31367000. After a routine automatic information a gentleman pick up the call (with in a minute). I ask him that if he can provide me an update on my 189 visa. He told me it must be under processing ... blablablabalbalbalb ....and give me a general reply.
> 
> Then I asked him that if he need my passport number, he took it and told me there are few checks still remaining on my application. (what checks ?... he did not mention).
> 
> I asked him to leave a note at my CO desk, but he did not give reply to that.
> 
> Let see what happen next !
> 
> Good luck for all waiting applications..
> 
> Cheers


I think it only means that they haven't come back to your case yet. 
These days after a contact, they seem to wait for 35 days + 1-2 weeks to review the case again. Also, each time, it is reviewed by a different CO. That means the process continues until docs are verified and COs are happy about your claims/proofs.
Only after that they will give the grant. Until then, its pretty much a wait about a month+1-2 weeks after any contact from DIBP

So when they say "there are few checks still remaining" that meant that COs need to verify some more docs.


----------



## Majician

sbtbest said:


> I think it only means that they haven't come back to your case yet.
> These days after a contact, they seem to wait for 35 days + 1-2 weeks to review the case again. Also, each time, it is reviewed by a different CO. That means the process continues until docs are verified and COs are happy about your claims/proofs.
> Only after that they will give the grant. Until then, its pretty much a wait about a month+1-2 weeks after any contact from DIBP
> 
> So when they say "there are few checks still remaining" that meant that COs need to verify some more docs.


A month plus 1-2 weeks??? I called them this week and to my amazement the lady who picked up the call said nobody returned to your application after the first CO contact i.e. 4th December, so you can well imagine what is going on with last year's applicants !!!


----------



## sbtbest

andreyx108b said:


> You can estimate using inmitracker



Hey Andrey

In the last two days the 189 grant estimator after CO contact has changed a lot.

It went from average 67 days to 150 days. 
The maximum days changed from about 150 to 1005!! (this definitely does not sound right)

Does the addition of even one case with huge delays case the analytics to change this drastically ?


----------



## sbtbest

Majician said:


> A month plus 1-2 weeks??? I called them this week and to my amazement the lady who picked up the call said nobody returned to your application after the first CO contact i.e. 4th December, so you can well imagine what is going on with last year's applicants !!!


I agree mate. I am also one of the December 2015 applicant. 
I too had got a similar reply from a gentleman who said there are few checks pending.
He also added but it should be really soon. 
Needless to say, that "soon" hasn't arrived yet (its been more than 3 weeks since my call)

I can understand that they are busy with huge workload, but that should not put us into disadvantage!! We had applied earlier, so technically should be ahead of the queue !!
Its frustrating, but nothing can be done


----------



## Majician

sbtbest said:


> I agree mate. I am also one of the December 2015 applicant.
> I too had got a similar reply from a gentleman who said there are few checks pending.
> He also added but it should be really soon.
> Needless to say, that "soon" hasn't arrived yet (its been more than 3 weeks since my call)
> 
> I can understand that they are busy with huge workload, but that should not put us into disadvantage!! We had applied earlier, so technically should be ahead of the queue !!
> Its frustrating, but nothing can be done


Unfortunately it is not true, we're nowhere in the priority list, if you see the trend, most of the applicants from Jan are getting their grants, I believe cases which are out of 3 months period are the least priority for them, though technically they should cater people on first come first serve basis, 3 goddamn months and no CO, and people from March draw have COs allocated!!!

What is the use of scoring 65, what is the use of being picked up early in the draw, when they have zero priority for applicants who got picked up early??


----------



## giridharanb

sbtbest said:


> Hey Andrey
> 
> In the last two days the 189 grant estimator after CO contact has changed a lot.
> 
> It went from average 67 days to 150 days.
> The maximum days changed from about 150 to 1005!! (this definitely does not sound right)
> 
> Does the addition of even one case with huge delays case the analytics to change this drastically ?


It moved my worst date to Aug 2018, 1007 days. The average says Apr 2016, which seems OK since it gave me a pretty accurate average CO contact date (+/- 1 week).


----------



## sbtbest

giridharanb said:


> It moved my worst date to Aug 2018, 1007 days. The average says Apr 2016, which seems OK since it gave me a pretty accurate average CO contact date (+/- 1 week).


The grant estimator from lodge date still seems to be functioning the same way. It is only the grant estimator after CO contact that has changed in 1 day!


----------



## giridharanb

Majician said:


> Unfortunately it is not true, we're nowhere in the priority list, if you see the trend, most of the applicants from Jan are getting their grants, I believe cases which are out of 3 months period are the least priority for them, though technically they should cater people on first come first serve basis, 3 goddamn months and no CO, and people from March draw have COs allocated!!!
> 
> What is the use of scoring 65, what is the use of being picked up early in the draw, when they have zero priority for applicants who got picked up early??


That's always been the issue of applying around the Christmas or NY period. Best to do it way earlier or after Jan.


----------



## sbtbest

giridharanb said:


> That's always been the issue of applying around the Christmas or NY period. Best to do it way earlier or after Jan.


Damn! if only i had known this!!


----------



## giridharanb

sbtbest said:


> The grant estimator from lodge date still seems to be functioning the same way. It is only the grant estimator after CO contact that has changed in 1 day!


Agree. The average date after CO contact and the Worst date from lodgment are just a couple of week apart, so it seems functional.

The CO contact bit is the once acting strange. I think somebody has put in a typo for the year when updating their details. May have type 2018 instead of 2016, throwing the analytics into a mess.


----------



## Majician

giridharanb said:


> That's always been the issue of applying around the Christmas or NY period. Best to do it way earlier or after Jan.


Brother you applied in OCT and I applied in NOV, how many days before shall we lodge visa 😉

I believe it is just pure badluck !!!


----------



## giridharanb

sbtbest said:


> Damn! if only i had known this!!


Don't beat yourself up. I knew about it and still applied in Oct, hoping that being an onshore applicant, my processing might actually be faster.

It was all wishful thinking and seems onshore is slower than offshore.


----------



## giridharanb

Majician said:


> Brother you applied in OCT and I applied in NOV, how many days before shall we lodge visa &#55357;&#56841;
> 
> I believe it is just pure badluck !!!


I like to leave the luck factor aside. Makes me feel like am not in control.

I know am not in control, but would like to feel otherwise. 

And now am going senile by blabbering psychotic nonsense in this blog. :blabla:

Yes, now that does feel like loss of control and bad luck.


----------



## sbtbest

giridharanb said:


> I like to leave the luck factor aside. Makes me feel like am not in control.
> 
> I know am not in control, but would like to feel otherwise.
> 
> And now am going senile by blabbering psychotic nonsense in this blog. :blabla:
> 
> Yes, now that does feel like loss of control and bad luck.


You're funny mate!!

At least keeping everyone cheered up while we sit "not in control"


----------



## Majician

giridharanb said:


> I like to leave the luck factor aside. Makes me feel like am not in control.
> 
> I know am not in control, but would like to feel otherwise.
> 
> And now am going senile by blabbering psychotic nonsense in this blog. :blabla:
> 
> Yes, now that does feel like loss of control and bad luck.


Things are not in our control regardless of what you think mate 😂


----------



## giridharanb

The 9 guys from my office who got grants in the last 3 weeks are giving a party tonight.

Here is to hoping that I can join them tonight and keep the party costs in control. :spit:


----------



## Majician

giridharanb said:


> The 9 guys from my office who got grants in the last 3 weeks are giving a party tonight.
> 
> Here is to hoping that I can join them tonight and keep the party costs in control. :spit:


You have been waiting since long, you really deserve grant now !! Wish you all the best


----------



## giridharanb

Majician said:


> You have been waiting since long, you really deserve grant now !! Wish you all the best


The irony is that I gave employment reference for quite a few of them.


----------



## Majician

giridharanb said:


> The irony is that I gave employment reference for quite a few of them.


I remember that !!


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

Any grants today ???


----------



## vikaschandra

conjoinme said:


> Thanks for all those details mate! I reckon this is your current job as well. What about other jobs? Did you submit the JD on company letter head for others and hence CO didn't initiate job verification for those?
> 
> Thanks


I have had three jobs so far the verification happened only for the second job. My current employer did not receive any verification call or email. I had submitted the COE with JD on the letter head from HR for the First and current company.


----------



## cozmopravesh

Another week will end in few more hours ..... and here we are sitting .... putting our every nerve on the immi account .... anticipating the change in status to go to "Finalized".

I am not sure if it happens now ... will I feel excited as the wait time has dried out every drop of excitement from my body. Still hoping..... hoping for the best


----------



## Amlan

Ok so I complete 90 days today and if nothing comes by today, I can call/mail DIBP anytime now right?

No CO contact or anything till now and the "fine" people in office who were missing 364 days in the past year are discussing promotion, hike and stuff. Bl**dy hell!!  

So can any one of you fine gentlemen please let me know the number to call DIBP? I'll be calling from India so if you can put in the country code it'll be helpful. 

Hope this phase ends soon. Hate being this negative all the time.


----------



## marli15

cozmopravesh said:


> Another week will end in few more hours ..... and here we are sitting .... putting our every nerve on the immi account .... anticipating the change in status to go to "Finalized".
> 
> I am not sure if it happens now ... will I feel excited as the wait time has dried out every drop of excitement from my body. Still hoping..... hoping for the best


It's been pretty quiet today. Any good news from anyone today?


----------



## Amlan

cozmopravesh said:


> Another week will end in few more hours ..... and here we are sitting .... putting our every nerve on the immi account .... anticipating the change in status to go to "Finalized".
> 
> I am not sure if it happens now ... will I feel excited as the wait time has dried out every drop of excitement from my body. Still hoping..... hoping for the best


Rightly said.

The excitement of immigration has been partly or maybe majorly replaced by an lingering feeling of irritation and neglect. All future steps are dependent on this and all plans are being delayed.


----------



## giridharanb

Amlan said:


> Ok so I complete 90 days today and if nothing comes by today, I can call/mail DIBP anytime now right?
> 
> No CO contact or anything till now and the "fine" people in office who were missing 364 days in the past year are discussing promotion, hike and stuff. Bl**dy hell!!
> 
> So can any one of you fine gentlemen please let me know the number to call DIBP? I'll be calling from India so if you can put in the country code it'll be helpful.
> 
> Hope this phase ends soon. Hate being this negative all the time.


1800 720 656 is the number I call on. Not sure if adding 0061 before that will work.


----------



## cozmopravesh

Today I complete 100th day of waiting


----------



## Amlan

giridharanb said:


> 1800 720 656 is the number I call on. Not sure if adding 0061 before that will work.


Thanks giridhar!


----------



## giridharanb

147 not out as on date and considering it is almost weekend (Friday drinks start at 4 by tradition here ), I will be touching 150* on Monday :second:.

Sachin, your batting records are at threat by my ever increasing "runs on the board".


----------



## cozmopravesh

giridharanb said:


> 147 not out as on date and considering it is almost weekend (Friday drinks start at 4 by tradition here ), I will be touching 150* on Monday :second:.
> 
> Sachin, your batting records are at threat by my ever increasing "runs on the board".



Hope DIBP surprisingly clear bowls you before you hit 150 and you become eligible to pad on at MCG.


----------



## kawal_547

cozmopravesh said:


> Hope DIBP surprisingly clear bowls you before you hit 150 and you become eligible to pad on at MCG.


We wish you do not teach your 150 Milestone and you remain not out on 147* and continue your innings at the MCG

Best of luck


----------



## vikaschandra

cozmopravesh said:


> Hope DIBP surprisingly clear bowls you before you hit 150 and you become eligible to pad on at MCG.


Australians are known to do so. To get you out when the centuries or records are closer you guys will witness that soon

Remember KTODA they did not let him reach the record of 365 days


----------



## shabdullah

You shouldn't worry... I remember a case, a European couple wanted to take husband's mother with them being widow... the couple was granted the visa but the mother was refused... means if they are not satisfied with the dependency, they will grant you visa despite, if everything else is okay



lahmstanley said:


> Hey People: i have an unusual case.
> 
> Immediately after applying for my visa, I asked the allocated CO whether it was possible to include someone as a dependent at that stage. She said it was possible and went on to send me the requirements dependents need to meet. Based on my assessment, I thought they didn't meet the eligibility criteria. All these happened via email. However, I received an email from another CO today which said that, i need to clarify my relationship with the person i was considering a dependent and that the department was required to assess whether this party is a dependent or not. She issued a request more information message which asked to fill in the form 47A.
> My question is,
> 1)
> If they assess him and find he's not eligible, would this affect my application in any way ? Can it lead to a cancellation of my application despite the fact that I hadn't included him in my original application or paid the extra visa charge?
> 2) If they deem him eligible,which i am hoping, what documents will they request of him ?
> 
> Thank you very much.
> Apologies for the long post.


----------



## andreyx108b

sbtbest said:


> Hey Andrey In the last two days the 189 grant estimator after CO contact has changed a lot. It went from average 67 days to 150 days. The maximum days changed from about 150 to 1005!! (this definitely does not sound right) Does the addition of even one case with huge delays case the analytics to change this drastically ?


I will check now.


----------



## andreyx108b

sbtbest said:


> Hey Andrey In the last two days the 189 grant estimator after CO contact has changed a lot. It went from average 67 days to 150 days. The maximum days changed from about 150 to 1005!! (this definitely does not sound right) Does the addition of even one case with huge delays case the analytics to change this drastically ?


I cant see this, it seems to be fine, with accurate dates, which table are you looking at?


----------



## andreyx108b

sbtbest said:


> The grant estimator from lodge date still seems to be functioning the same way. It is only the grant estimator after CO contact that has changed in 1 day!


Is it still showing 1000+ days? I cant see it on my end, please let me know.


----------



## marli15

andreyx108b said:


> Is it still showing 1000+ days? I cant see it on my end, please let me know.


Could this be the culprit?


----------



## prasanthkrish

marli15 said:


> Could this be the culprit?


Looks like so......I too noticed that yesterday when i tried to see the grant received on 16th in Immi tracker......


----------



## skurani

Congrats and all the best for your next steps...


----------



## marli15

prasanthkrish said:


> Looks like so......I too noticed that yesterday when i tried to see the grant received on 16th in Immi tracker......


Let's wait for andreyx to check.


----------



## andreyx108b

marli15 said:


> Let's wait for andreyx to check.


I am the phone now, will check, but one, even 10 "messy" grants should not have skewed the stats, as i have anticipated such errors and formula is build in such a way the these "long" grant wouldn't change the overall picture over-proportionally.


----------



## andreyx108b

guys this is how Grant After CO Contact for SC189 looks now:









Please confirm you are seeing the same?


----------



## marli15

andreyx108b said:


> guys this is how Grant After CO Contact for SC189 looks now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please confirm you are seeing the same?


This is how it looks like for me.


----------



## marli15

marli15 said:


> This is how it looks like for me.


----------



## jumboboss

It seems that it was a totally dry day for grant. Another week ends up with long waiting.
I am totally disappointed to see that those who are applied after Jan 2016 are getting their grants faster and we are still waiting who applied in between Oct to Dec 2015. Our application are now moving at a snail's pace with no idea when this journey will be completed.


----------



## prasanthkrish

jumboboss said:


> It seems that it was a totally dry day for grant. Another week ends up with long waiting.
> I am totally disappointed to see that those who are applied after Jan 2016 are getting their grants faster and we are still waiting who applied in between Oct to Dec 2015. Our application are now moving at a snail's pace with no idea when this journey will be completed.


Dont worry mate. It will happen soon...... Thats what i am telling to myself.

Humara number bhi ayega..............:juggle::juggle:


----------



## Amlan

prasanthkrish said:


> Dont worry mate. It will happen soon...... Thats what i am telling to myself.
> 
> Humara number bhi ayega..............:juggle::juggle:


Lekin kab aayega bhaiya?  

(Translation: when will it come)


----------



## jumboboss

prasanthkrish said:


> Dont worry mate. It will happen soon...... Thats what i am telling to myself.
> 
> Humara number bhi ayega..............:juggle::juggle:


Aa bhai Ja, Aa bhai Ja, Aa bhai Ja.........

Translation: ( Please come soon ).


----------



## parthvi

Hi guys,

I have submitted _*My Health Declaration *_ in my immiAccount in order to carry out medical check up before applying visa 189. What is the next sept after submitting My Health Declaration application online? 
What have I to do now to book my medical appointment?

Please guide me 
thansk


----------



## Jahirul

Amlan said:


> Ok so I complete 90 days today and if nothing comes by today, I can call/mail DIBP anytime now right?
> 
> No CO contact or anything till now and the "fine" people in office who were missing 364 days in the past year are discussing promotion, hike and stuff. Bl**dy hell!!
> 
> So can any one of you fine gentlemen please let me know the number to call DIBP? I'll be calling from India so if you can put in the country code it'll be helpful.
> 
> Hope this phase ends soon. Hate being this negative all the time.


Please don't get hot buddy! We have to be patient.. I think is a patience test period.


----------



## JAN84

Tpfp said:


> Alhumdulillah me and my family received the Grant today. Looks like things have finally started moving from GSM Brisbane. I have to travel before 17-Dec-2016.
> Thanks to all the members of this forum, the vast information available here helped me in my application and cleared all the doubts.
> All the best to all those who are waiting for their grants. I hope you guys receive it soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Faisal.




Congratulations All the best


----------



## samage

Today I received email from CO with below summary,

“Thank you very your visa application and DIBP processing your Visa application as soon as possible. All non-citizen visa applicants’ visa applications are assessed on individual basis and various checks and legal requirements to be checked for each applicant. These checks time very from individual to individual circumstances.
Unfortunately, I am not in position to give you definite time frame when you application but DIBP will do all things to finalize your application as possible as earlier”

My last response was on 22-January and sent follow up email on 15th February. After looking carefully CO email, I noticed in trailing emails that yesterday (17th march) my follow up email (sent on 15th February) was forwarded to CO and next day (today CO responded me by writing above).
Its mean emails which we reply/sent on general email ([email protected]) does not go directly to CO? These emails go to DIBP and then they forward to CO?

I understand DIBP just yesterday forwarded my response/follow up email and today CO responded. So CO yet to work & evaluate my natural justice respond and that is why he sent update to me. my case will go how long

Already today 6 months passed (Lodged on 18th September and today is 18 March 2016)


----------



## Greg1946

Same situation with my case . Sent an email on 8th March got a response today stating that we will ask the co to look into your case and respond to your shortly 

Applied on 17th August and have competed 7 months 

Hope I hear from them next week


----------



## gurmeethundal

Hi, Does anyone have idea about the validity of PCC issued by regional passport office. I have submitted PCC to CO 3 months back but till now no communication after that from CO. Do I need to resubmit after sometime?


----------



## samage

Greg1946 said:


> Same situation with my case . Sent an email on 8th March got a response today stating that we will ask the co to look into your case and respond to your shortly
> 
> Applied on 17th August and have competed 7 months
> 
> Hope I hear from them next week


Your time line and any CO contact or request since visa lodge.


----------



## jumboboss

gurmeethundal said:


> Hi, Does anyone have idea about the validity of PCC issued by regional passport office. I have submitted PCC to CO 3 months back but till now no communication after that from CO. Do I need to resubmit after sometime?


No you don't need to resubmit your PCC again.


----------



## manreetvirk

gurmeethundal said:


> Hi, Does anyone have idea about the validity of PCC issued by regional passport office. I have submitted PCC to CO 3 months back but till now no communication after that from CO. Do I need to resubmit after sometime?


It has one year validity from thee issue date so no need to submit new one..


----------



## Majician

jumboboss said:


> No you don't need to resubmit your PCC again.


Have you received your grant brother?


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> Have you received your grant brother?


I didn't see any one posting about the good news till now..


----------



## atrain

Dear Fellows,

Request your experience for scenario where candidate feel that their employment verification personal interview with hi commission did not went satisfactory. 
As I feel somehow the interviewer was little unconvinced at goodbye.


----------



## andreyx108b

atrain said:


> Dear Fellows, Request your experience for scenario where candidate feel that their employment verification personal interview with hi commission did not went satisfactory. As I feel somehow the interviewer was little unconvinced at goodbye.


If DIBP are unconvinced they would send you a letter, for now just wait and dont make guesses.


----------



## Hamza77

samage said:


> Today I received email from CO with below summary,
> 
> “Thank you very your visa application and DIBP processing your Visa application as soon as possible. All non-citizen visa applicants’ visa applications are assessed on individual basis and various checks and legal requirements to be checked for each applicant. These checks time very from individual to individual circumstances.
> Unfortunately, I am not in position to give you definite time frame when you application but DIBP will do all things to finalize your application as possible as earlier”
> 
> My last response was on 22-January and sent follow up email on 15th February. After looking carefully CO email, I noticed in trailing emails that yesterday (17th march) my follow up email (sent on 15th February) was forwarded to CO and next day (today CO responded me by writing above).
> Its mean emails which we reply/sent on general email ([email protected]) does not go directly to CO? These emails go to DIBP and then they forward to CO?
> 
> I understand DIBP just yesterday forwarded my response/follow up email and today CO responded. So CO yet to work & evaluate my natural justice respond and that is why he sent update to me. my case will go how long
> 
> Already today 6 months passed (Lodged on 18th September and today is 18 March 2016)


First of All "Best of Luck Samage".
Secondly,I am sure you will get your grant soon.(Reason) if the CO was unsatisfied,he should have refused your grant straight away(within 28 days) and there was no need of unnecessary delay.Let them take their time 

I am also intending to email them on ([email protected]) for my status update,I am waiting from the last 7 months for a Temporary Business Visa,which must not take so long.
Can you intimate me what should I write in the email???
Thank You


----------



## ramapithecus

Is there any evidence of COs asking in email "3 payslips(start, mid and end) of each of the employment periods claimed of 3 jobs" ?


----------



## atrain

andreyx108b said:


> If DIBP are unconvinced they would send you a letter, for now just wait and dont make guesses.


Thank you Andrey,
It's just the negativity that creeped inside me after 7 months of wait. However I am back to happiness even don't thing of visa and enjoy where I am . Thanks for guideline


----------



## andreyx108b

atrain said:


> Thank you Andrey, It's just the negativity that creeped inside me after 7 months of wait. However I am back to happiness even don't thing of visa and enjoy where I am . Thanks for guideline


I know the wait is hard, today a person who applied in April 2015 got a grant, no verification, not calls, just 1 CO contact. So dont worry - you will get it. 

You have found a way to enjoy the life while grant is pending, that is the most important thing.

Good luck!


----------



## parthvi

Hi folks,

I have submitted my EOI (09/03/2016) for both 189 and 190 subclasses and received an invitation for 190 today. I am still waiting for 189 invitation which is expected to come out on 23rd. Do I have to apply for 190 once received an invitation because I want to apply for 189 and still waiting for it? Can I apply for any subclass (189 & 190) once received both invitation? I am confused now.

Please give your valuable suggestions candidates.

Thanks
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EOI (189 & 190) - 09/03/2016
Invitation for 190 - 19/03/2016
Invitation for 189 - waiting


----------



## parthvi

Hi folks,

I have submitted my EOI (09/03/2016) for both 189 and 190 subclasses and received an invitation for 190 today. I am still waiting for 189 invitation which is expected to come out on 23rd. Do I have to apply for 190 once received an invitation because I want to apply for 189 and still waiting for it? Can I apply for any subclass (189 & 190) once received both invitation? I am confused now.

Please give your valuable suggestions candidates.

Thanks
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EOI (189 & 190) - 09/03/2016
Invitation for 190 - 19/03/2016
Invitation for 189 - waiting


----------



## jumboboss

parthvi said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI (09/03/2016) for both 189 and 190 subclasses and received an invitation for 190 today. I am still waiting for 189 invitation which is expected to come out on 23rd. Do I have to apply for 190 once received an invitation because I want to apply for 189 and still waiting for it? Can I apply for any subclass (189 & 190) once received both invitation? I am confused now.
> 
> Please give your valuable suggestions candidates.
> 
> Thanks
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> EOI (189 & 190) - 09/03/2016
> Invitation for 190 - 19/03/2016
> Invitation for 189 - waiting



Hi Parthvi,

In my case i applied for both 189 and 190 and got invitation first from 190 and then after some wait i got invitation from 189. But i only respond against 189 and submitted my application for sub class 189 and ignored 190 invitation. So if you have enough time to wait for 189 then you should better wait for it and apply against it. And there will be no issues if you just ignore the 190 invitation.

Regards


----------



## jumboboss

Majician said:


> Have you received your grant brother?


No bro Majician, not uptill now, but InshAllah will get it very soon.

"tumharay moo main ghee shakkar" 

Translation: Sweet and butter in your mouth.
(ghee: a ​type of ​clear ​butter used in ​South ​Asian ​cooking)


----------



## jumboboss

parthvi said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI (09/03/2016) for both 189 and 190 subclasses and received an invitation for 190 today. I am still waiting for 189 invitation which is expected to come out on 23rd. Do I have to apply for 190 once received an invitation because I want to apply for 189 and still waiting for it? Can I apply for any subclass (189 & 190) once received both invitation? I am confused now.
> 
> Please give your valuable suggestions candidates.
> 
> Thanks
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> EOI (189 & 190) - 09/03/2016
> Invitation for 190 - 19/03/2016
> Invitation for 189 - waiting



There is one more thing i would like to highlight and remind you before you applied. The processing priority of 190 is higher then sub class 189. So keep in mind the delay process of sub class 189.


----------



## jinkai

hello everyone. I just realized I made a mistake when I filled-up the EOI and put in the wrong year for one of my employment records. I already got the invite but I have not lodged my visa yet. I did not claim points for employment though. Will it affect my visa application? Do I need to fill up notice of incorrect answers? Thank you very much..


----------



## jumboboss

jinkai said:


> hello everyone. I just realized I made a mistake when I filled-up the EOI and put in the wrong year for one of my employment records. I already got the invite but I have not lodged my visa yet. I did not claim points for employment though. Will it affect my visa application? Do I need to fill up notice of incorrect answers? Thank you very much..


No it will not effect if you are not claiming your points for employment, but you should give proper and right information into your visa application forms.


----------



## lahmstanley

Hi People, 
I have a question: Evidence that this family member lives in your household. What sort of document would prove this ? 
Thanx.


----------



## vikaschandra

ramapithecus said:


> Is there any evidence of COs asking in email "3 payslips(start, mid and end) of each of the employment periods claimed of 3 jobs" ?


You may not find any evidence on this context i dont think CO will be specific in asking 3 payslips for Jan,June and December. Moreover it is the applicant who should provide the payslips covering the entire year as an evidence of being employed for all the years for which the points are claimed. 

Their is an instance where CO did request for payslip for only one month (specified)


----------



## ramapithecus

vikaschandra said:


> You may not find any evidence on this context i dont think CO will be specific in asking 3 payslips for Jan,June and December. Moreover it is the applicant who should provide the payslips covering the entire year as an evidence of being employed for all the years for which the points are claimed.
> 
> Their is an instance where CO did request for payslip for only one month (specified)


Hi Vikas, I have been forwarded the following from my client: 
"Please could you provide payslips for claimed employment period. Three payslips for each employment period should be sufficient – beginning, middle and end period payslips should be sufficient for each employment period."

Thats why I wanted to see if there is a previous instance.


----------



## Greg1946

lahmstanley said:


> Hi People,
> I have a question: Evidence that this family member lives in your household. What sort of document would prove this ?
> Thanx.


I provided a letter from my building society


----------



## sameerb

Congratulations to every1 who have achieved a grant recently 

& 

Congratulations to all INDIANS . . . . . if you know what I mean 



Regards,
Sameer Berlas


----------



## samage

Hamza77 said:


> First of All "Best of Luck Samage".
> Secondly,I am sure you will get your grant soon.(Reason) if the CO was unsatisfied,he should have refused your grant straight away(within 28 days) and there was no need of unnecessary delay.Let them take their time
> 
> I am also intending to email them on ([email protected]) for my status update,I am waiting from the last 7 months for a Temporary Business Visa,which must not take so long.
> Can you intimate me what should I write in the email???
> Thank You


Hamza,

Thanks. I just simply said, please update my application status with reference my response email and asked let me know if some thing/clarification more required.

Thats it.

Lets hope


----------



## parthvi

Hi folks,

As I have mentioned about my current IT job in EOI which is the same as ACS assessment even though it does not carry any point since it has less than a year experience (in Australia). Now question is that do I really need to provide my *Employment Reference* letter from the company or without it I can lodge my visa(189) application? or submitting it can faster my visa grant decision? 

Please kindly provide your insight.

Thanks


----------



## parthvi

jumboboss said:


> Hi Parthvi,
> 
> In my case i applied for both 189 and 190 and got invitation first from 190 and then after some wait i got invitation from 189. But i only respond against 189 and submitted my application for sub class 189 and ignored 190 invitation. So if you have enough time to wait for 189 then you should better wait for it and apply against it. And there will be no issues if you just ignore the 190 invitation.
> 
> Regards


Hi,

Thanks a lot for giving a direction. Have you received your visa grant yet? are you in Australia base or overseas?


----------



## vikaschandra

parthvi said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> As I have mentioned about my current IT job in EOI which is the same as ACS assessment even though it does not carry any point since it has less than a year experience (in Australia). Now question is that do I really need to provide my *Employment Reference* letter from the company or without it I can lodge my visa(189) application? or submitting it can faster my visa grant decision?
> 
> Please kindly provide your insight.
> 
> Thanks


If you are not claiming points for work experience you can proceed without the documents it should just work fine.


----------



## cozmopravesh

Weekends have never been so boaring


----------



## jumboboss

parthvi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for giving a direction. Have you received your visa grant yet? are you in Australia base or overseas?


No, I have not yet received my visa grant. I am an overseas applicant.


----------



## jumboboss

parthvi said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> As I have mentioned about my current IT job in EOI which is the same as ACS assessment even though it does not carry any point since it has less than a year experience (in Australia). Now question is that do I really need to provide my *Employment Reference* letter from the company or without it I can lodge my visa(189) application? or submitting it can faster my visa grant decision?
> 
> Please kindly provide your insight.
> 
> Thanks


Yes Parthvi, Vikas is right, you can proceed it without documents. there will not be any issue.


----------



## lahmstanley

Greg1946 said:


> I provided a letter from my building society


Hi, 
Thanx for the information. Could you please elaborate more, who wrote that letter ? Is it the owners of the building you live in ? 
Thank you.


----------



## Greg1946

lahmstanley said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I provided a letter from my building society
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Thanx for the information. Could you please elaborate more, who wrote that letter ? Is it the owners of the building you live in ?
> Thank you.
Click to expand...

The letter was from my building society office conforming that my mother has been staying at my address from a certain date 

In addition I supported documents for her where her address is my home address - bank accounts, passport, etc 

This all was factual information as my mother lives with me so all of the stuff was something I had by default and did not really have to go out the way to prove these points


----------



## lahmstanley

Greg1946 said:


> The letter was from my building society office conforming that my mother has been staying at my address from a certain date In addition I supported documents for her where her address is my home address - bank accounts, passport, etc This all was factual information as my mother lives with me so all of the stuff was something I had by default and did not really have to go out the way to prove these points


Thanx Greg,
What if you lived overseas for one year and your dependent lived at your address back home. 
Would they qualify to have lived in the same household as the main applicant ?


----------



## Greg1946

lahmstanley said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The letter was from my building society office conforming that my mother has been staying at my address from a certain date In addition I supported documents for her where her address is my home address - bank accounts, passport, etc This all was factual information as my mother lives with me so all of the stuff was something I had by default and did not really have to go out the way to prove these points
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx Greg,
> What if you lived overseas for one year and your dependent lived at your address back home.
> Would they qualify to have lived in the same household as the main applicant ?
Click to expand...

Mate can't confirm on this. Not an expert at it. Just gave you the documentation I provided to answer your question 

You may have to research over the net. I am sure you will find some answers


----------



## Amlan

Can anyone share the DIBP contact number? Either here or as a PM.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vikaschandra

Amlan said:


> Can anyone share the DIBP contact number? Either here or as a PM.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you need to resch the GSM office you can do it on this number +61 7 3136 7000


----------



## dakshch

It keeps getting depressing


----------



## andreyx108b

dakshch said:


> It keeps getting depressing


Did you have a CO contact since the lodge?


----------



## lahmstanley

shabdullah said:


> You shouldn't worry... I remember a case, a European couple wanted to take husband's mother with them being widow... the couple was granted the visa but the mother was refused... means if they are not satisfied with the dependency, they will grant you visa despite, if everything else is okay


Thanx for the information mate. Everything else is good, i just wasn't planning for a dependent, it a twist of fate I guess, especially If he can satisfy the eligibility criteria.


----------



## Majician

I wish the new week brings happiness to all of us Insha Allah !!


----------



## spaniant

Majician said:


> I wish the new week brings happiness to all of us Insha Allah !!


After seeing email notification that Majician posted.. the first thing came to mind is that you got grant.. 

Anyways.. I hope this week will be the end of our wait for much awaited email.


----------



## giridharanb

Am back at its 150 not out.

By the way, don't have very high hopes this week due to the longish easter weekend coming our way. There will be a few planned holidays for COs as well. Velocity of grants may reduce.


----------



## Greg1946

Are the immi guys on strike from today


----------



## Mashhar

284 and steadily progressing towards the milestone of 300 :ballchain::ballchain:
from last few weeks the number of grants have been squeezed and i fear how long will it take for visa decision to be made in people like our case.

May this week fill our inbox with that mail we have been waiting for sooooo long....
**waheguru mehar karin**


----------



## cozmopravesh

Hoping ...................... hopelessly

--------------------------------------


----------



## JAN84

91 days since Visa Lodged.


----------



## civil189

52 days from visa lodge 
No co contact yet 
Status application received 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedmawhoub

civil189 said:


> 52 days from visa lodge
> No co contact yet
> Status application received
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You are not alone, bro 

70 days from visa lodge 
No CO contact
Status: application received


----------



## sidk

ahmedmawhoub said:


> You are not alone, bro
> 
> 70 days from visa lodge
> No CO contact
> Status: application received


95 days with no contact.
Status = application received

Just waiting for the Miracle Mail.


----------



## Fantastic

sidk said:


> 95 days with no contact.
> Status = application received
> 
> Just waiting for the Miracle Mail.


You may all get direct grants *_*


----------



## Ashuaust

sidk said:


> ahmedmawhoub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not alone, bro
> 
> 70 days from visa lodge
> No CO contact
> Status: application received
> 
> 
> 
> 95 days with no contact.
> Status = application received
> 
> Just waiting for the Miracle Mail.
Click to expand...

60 days plus with no contact
Status application received


----------



## Amlan

sidk said:


> 95 days with no contact.
> Status = application received
> 
> Just waiting for the Miracle Mail.


93 days. Tried calling them today morning, call didn't go through. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## pareshprince

220 days of visa lodge.
no CO contact till date.
status is "Application Received".

called 2 times to DIBP but give me standard reply "File is under processing. if CO need more document they will contact you."


----------



## sidk

pareshprince said:


> 220 days of visa lodge.
> no CO contact till date.
> status is "Application Received".
> 
> called 2 times to DIBP but give me standard reply "File is under processing. if CO need more document they will contact you."


220 days is a long time. You win!


----------



## Amlan

pareshprince said:


> 220 days of visa lodge.
> no CO contact till date.
> status is "Application Received".
> 
> called 2 times to DIBP but give me standard reply "File is under processing. if CO need more document they will contact you."


Did you by any chance put your application on hold or something? I've seen quite a few people here who have put their application on hold for different reasons.

Can you post your timeline? Sorry can't see your timeline, viewing from mobile.


----------



## pareshprince

no i didn't put on hold my application.
Visa applied : 12th Aug, 2015
category : 2613
work experience point claim : 10 points
total 65 points.

uploaded all document in august, 2015 except PCC and medical. medical uploaded on 10th Nov, 2015, and PCC uploaded on 12th Dec, 2015.

still no one contact to me or my current company for verification.


----------



## Majician

Weekend cricket has given me enough strain to sleep straight all night !! Should I assume no grants today ??


----------



## shabdullah

sidk said:


> 220 days is a long time. You win!


A colleague of mine lodged 31-Mar-15 means 356 Days!!!


----------



## Amlan

Majician said:


> Weekend cricket has given me enough strain to sleep straight all night !! Should I assume no grants today ??


This is anyways a 4day week due to Easter. And maybe few people will take extended vacation.


----------



## Majician

Amlan said:


> This is anyways a 4day week due to Easter. And maybe few people will take extended vacation.


Have you tried calling them? Did it go through?


----------



## Amlan

Majician said:


> Have you tried calling them? Did it go through?


Yes I tried calling them this morning but it didn't go through. Will try again tomorrow.

Calling now with hardly an hour to go till office closes won't help I guess.


----------



## Majician

Amlan said:


> Yes I tried calling them this morning but it didn't go through. Will try again tomorrow.
> 
> Calling now with hardly an hour to go till office closes won't help I guess.


I faced same problem last time, yes it is a better idea, call them tomorrow, but trust me it won't help, unless there is an exception !


----------



## Jahirul

Majician said:


> I faced same problem last time, yes it is a better idea, call them tomorrow, but trust me it won't help, unless there is an exception !


Guys, it won't help. I called this morning, after checking my profile she gave me that typical answer. I think their replies are same for all cases..


----------



## Amlan

Majician said:


> I faced same problem last time, yes it is a better idea, call them tomorrow, but trust me it won't help, unless there is an exception !


Such is the sad reality that we can't even get the status of our own application! From what I've read and heard, calling them will only elicit a standard response, but still....


----------



## Amlan

Fantastic said:


> You may all get direct grants *_*


If we indeed do so, you'll get a party from me in Melbourne for sure


----------



## jumboboss

Hi Guys,

Is there any Grant today?


----------



## Majician

jumboboss said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there any Grant today?


Unfortunately not a single on this forum or immitracker


----------



## v_2jsin

Was just thinking about how the CO works. 
If I consider 30-40 cases assigned per CO and they contact and ask for some more information. What after that ? 
External (Employee) verification is done by Local agencies / PCC gives them enough idea about the security / English tests gets validated online. 

I imagine what is the CO doing for cases which are waiting for so long ? What specific reasons they can have or is it just ignorance since SLA is breached ? Calling them does not help either. I am not saying they don't have work but what about individuals who have spent lot of time, money and end result ? Just wait ? Not fair ....


----------



## marli15

Majician said:


> Unfortunately not a single on this forum or immitracker


One guy reported he got the grant today in 189 Visa Lodged February 2016 thread.


----------



## Jahirul

marli15 said:


> One guy reported he got the grant today in 189 Visa Lodged February 2016 thread.


In 2016 club, grants are coming steadily,, don't know why they want to hang on with 2015 peoples. 
There should not be anybody waiting in this thread, but the reality is cruel....


----------



## samjhibaschhu1

*Got the Grant*

Hello Folks,
I am much happy to tell you all that I have been granted today. Thank you each of you here who helped me by just posting in the forum. Wish all of the folks who have been waiting since long for their grant here. 
My points:
Age:30
Degree:15
PTE: 10
Work Experience:5
Total: 60
Actually did not asses work experience from EA. Co never requested for any form to fill.
Thank you guys for the support here and Happy Holi.:second:lane:

Civil Engineer-233211
EA Positive: June 1st 2015
PTE: August 14 2015: L 71, R 76, S 73, W 84 
EoI (189): August 15 2015
Invitation: Oct 23 2015
Visa Lodged: Oct 27 2015
PCC & Medicals: Nov 3 2015
CO contact: Nov 13 2015
Submitted add. Docs: Nov 17 2015
Call to Adelaide Office: March 01st 2016
Employment Verification: March 3rd 2016 
Grant:March 21 2016


----------



## marli15

Jahirul said:


> In 2016 club, grants are coming steadily,, don't know why they want to hang on with 2015 peoples.
> There should not be anybody waiting in this thread, but the reality is cruel....


Unfortunately, not steady for me


----------



## marli15

Amlan said:


> If we indeed do so, you'll get a party from me in Melbourne for sure


Do you mind to count readers in?


----------



## gaus

samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Hello Folks,
> I am much happy to tell you all that I have been granted today. Thank you each of you here who helped me by just posting in the forum. Wish all of the folks who have been waiting since long for their grant here.
> My points:
> Age:30
> Degree:15
> PTE: 10
> Work Experience:5
> Total: 60
> Actually did not asses work experience from EA. Co never requested for any form to fill.
> Thank you guys for the support here and Happy Holi.:second:lane:
> 
> Civil Engineer-233211
> EA Positive: June 1st 2015
> PTE: August 14 2015: L 71, R 76, S 73, W 84
> EoI (189): August 15 2015
> Invitation: Oct 23 2015
> Visa Lodged: Oct 27 2015
> PCC & Medicals: Nov 3 2015
> CO contact: Nov 13 2015
> Submitted add. Docs: Nov 17 2015
> Call to Adelaide Office: March 01st 2016
> Employment Verification: March 3rd 2016
> Grant:March 21 2016


Congratulations!!! All the best. We have exactly same dates.. except no verification in my case. Not sure when my luck will shine.

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## cozmopravesh

samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Hello Folks,
> I am much happy to tell you all that I have been granted today. Thank you each of you here who helped me by just posting in the forum. Wish all of the folks who have been waiting since long for their grant here.
> My points:
> Age:30
> Degree:15
> PTE: 10
> Work Experience:5
> Total: 60
> Actually did not asses work experience from EA. Co never requested for any form to fill.
> Thank you guys for the support here and Happy Holi.:second:lane:
> 
> Civil Engineer-233211
> EA Positive: June 1st 2015
> PTE: August 14 2015: L 71, R 76, S 73, W 84
> EoI (189): August 15 2015
> Invitation: Oct 23 2015
> Visa Lodged: Oct 27 2015
> PCC & Medicals: Nov 3 2015
> CO contact: Nov 13 2015
> Submitted add. Docs: Nov 17 2015
> Call to Adelaide Office: March 01st 2016
> Employment Verification: March 3rd 2016
> Grant:March 21 2016



Finally the patience paid off ...... Many many congratulations mate.

Have a great future down under lane:


----------



## vikaschandra

samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Hello Folks,
> I am much happy to tell you all that I have been granted today. Thank you each of you here who helped me by just posting in the forum. Wish all of the folks who have been waiting since long for their grant here.
> My points:
> Age:30
> Degree:15
> PTE: 10
> Work Experience:5
> Total: 60
> Actually did not asses work experience from EA. Co never requested for any form to fill.
> Thank you guys for the support here and Happy Holi.:second:lane:
> 
> Civil Engineer-233211
> EA Positive: June 1st 2015
> PTE: August 14 2015: L 71, R 76, S 73, W 84
> EoI (189): August 15 2015
> Invitation: Oct 23 2015
> Visa Lodged: Oct 27 2015
> PCC & Medicals: Nov 3 2015
> CO contact: Nov 13 2015
> Submitted add. Docs: Nov 17 2015
> Call to Adelaide Office: March 01st 2016
> Employment Verification: March 3rd 2016
> Grant:March 21 2016


Congrats Bro Happy for you. Enjoy


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Hello Folks,
> I am much happy to tell you all that I have been granted today. Thank you each of you here who helped me by just posting in the forum. Wish all of the folks who have been waiting since long for their grant here.
> My points:
> Age:30
> Degree:15
> PTE: 10
> Work Experience:5
> Total: 60
> Actually did not asses work experience from EA. Co never requested for any form to fill.
> Thank you guys for the support here and Happy Holi.:second:lane:
> 
> Civil Engineer-233211
> EA Positive: June 1st 2015
> PTE: August 14 2015: L 71, R 76, S 73, W 84
> EoI (189): August 15 2015
> Invitation: Oct 23 2015
> Visa Lodged: Oct 27 2015
> PCC & Medicals: Nov 3 2015
> CO contact: Nov 13 2015
> Submitted add. Docs: Nov 17 2015
> Call to Adelaide Office: March 01st 2016
> Employment Verification: March 3rd 2016
> Grant:March 21 2016



Congratulations and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAN84

samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Hello Folks,
> I am much happy to tell you all that I have been granted today. Thank you each of you here who helped me by just posting in the forum. Wish all of the folks who have been waiting since long for their grant here.
> My points:
> Age:30
> Degree:15
> PTE: 10
> Work Experience:5
> Total: 60
> Actually did not asses work experience from EA. Co never requested for any form to fill.
> Thank you guys for the support here and Happy Holi.:second:lane:
> 
> Civil Engineer-233211
> EA Positive: June 1st 2015
> PTE: August 14 2015: L 71, R 76, S 73, W 84
> EoI (189): August 15 2015
> Invitation: Oct 23 2015
> Visa Lodged: Oct 27 2015
> PCC & Medicals: Nov 3 2015
> CO contact: Nov 13 2015
> Submitted add. Docs: Nov 17 2015
> Call to Adelaide Office: March 01st 2016
> Employment Verification: March 3rd 2016
> Grant:March 21 2016


Congratulations bro. Enjoy..


----------



## harish2020

I always wanted to write this, but it took me over 3 months to write on this forum, yes after 3 long months wait, I finally received the grant last friday, I received the visa grant for myself, wife and my Kid, Thanks to each and every one of you in the forum, And wishing everyone a very speedy grant. The waiting period was a big nightmare and each passing day was really difficult. I called the DIBP twice, but as usual they did give me the usual response. Whoever is waiting to receive the grant, please wait, ur Grant is on the way...

All the very best 


Software Engineer 190 Vic SS.
Visa applied --25 Nov 2015
CO Contact --- 16 Dec 2015
Documents uploaded 06-Jan-2016
Visa Grant ---18 Mar 2016
IED---28 Dec 2016


----------



## vinaydavid

Oct/Nov/Dec folks keep up the spirits high, Hopefully we all get out GRANTS this week....


----------



## vinaydavid

harish2020 said:


> I always wanted to write this, but it took me over 3 months to write on this forum, yes after 3 long months wait, I finally received the grant last friday, I received the visa grant for myself, wife and my Kid, Thanks to each and every one of you in the forum, And wishing everyone a very speedy grant. The waiting period was a big nightmare and each passing day was really difficult. I called the DIBP twice, but as usual they did give me the usual response. Whoever is waiting to receive the grant, please wait, ur Grant is on the way...
> 
> All the very best
> 
> 
> Software Engineer 190 Vic SS.
> Visa applied --25 Nov 2015
> CO Contact --- 16 Dec 2015
> Documents uploaded 06-Jan-2016
> Visa Grant ---18 Mar 2016
> IED---28 Dec 2016


Congratulations Harish!!!! Gald to see Nov folks getting Grants.....All the very best for your future steps! GBU.


----------



## Fantastic

Dear all Well wishers,

Can somebody guess my Grant date seeing my signature?? _Immigration tracker will not help me I guess, since my case is pregnancy. _
I feel that when anybody informs to CO about pregnancy, they tend to keep those cases on hold until baby is born and all medicals are submitted.

---------------
Or may be CO generally proceed for integrity checks [because we paid all fees in full ] mean while waits for baby medicals.
---------------

Imagine after submitting baby medicals, if CO initiates the integrity checks(which many not be true) My God! This will be my most devastating experience. 


Subclass-189|261313|
31/10/2015 - EOI[65 points]
06/11/2015 - Invite
Visa lodged - 27/11/15
PCC,Medical - 19/11/15 
1st CO :10/12/15 [Medicals]|Adelaide|
2nd CO :17/02/16 [Newborn PP and BC] |Brisbane team|
Request complete - 21/02/16 
04/03/2016 - HAP ID of New born
07/03/2016 - Medicals for Baby
2016: Visa Grant

Points Breakup:
Age-25|Education-15|PTE-10|Employment-10|Spouse Skills-05|


----------



## JAN84

harish2020 said:


> I always wanted to write this, but it took me over 3 months to write on this forum, yes after 3 long months wait, I finally received the grant last friday, I received the visa grant for myself, wife and my Kid, Thanks to each and every one of you in the forum, And wishing everyone a very speedy grant. The waiting period was a big nightmare and each passing day was really difficult. I called the DIBP twice, but as usual they did give me the usual response. Whoever is waiting to receive the grant, please wait, ur Grant is on the way...
> 
> All the very best
> 
> 
> Software Engineer 190 Vic SS.
> Visa applied --25 Nov 2015
> CO Contact --- 16 Dec 2015
> Documents uploaded 06-Jan-2016
> Visa Grant ---18 Mar 2016
> IED---28 Dec 2016


Congrats bro. All the best.


----------



## Jeevmis

Hi All, 

Today is the end of a life long memorable journey of getting PR. What a journey it was. So many questions, doubts, IELTS, PTE (6 attempts), 2 ACS, and it all started after a decision in Sep 2014. 

Finally no CO contact and a direct grant after 51 days of lodgement. 

I am not sure what is there hidden in future but this journey is teaching me all sort of lessons. Feel free to write/ ask any questions. My timeline below :

Finally 65 points on 5th Dec, 2015 (all 7.5 IELTS result out)
IELTS - 10
Age - 30
Education - 15
Work Exp - 10 
Onshore applicant
189 - Application Submitted on 5th Dec 2015 (ICT BA)
Invited - 22 Jan 2016
Visa lodged - 1st Feb 2016 (all documents front uploaded including Form 1221 and Form 80)
Visa Grant - 21 March 2016 (no CO Contact and no employment verification as an Australian employer)

Lesson Learnt : Everything happens on it's right time. The important is to have faith in Almighty and keep trying...

All the very best of each one of you and soon you all get it as well. Really it is just ordinary after getting it. I am not feeling much enthusiast after 45 minutes of reading the email. But really tried for getting it very hard as like all of you...


----------



## vikaschandra

harish2020 said:


> I always wanted to write this, but it took me over 3 months to write on this forum, yes after 3 long months wait, I finally received the grant last friday, I received the visa grant for myself, wife and my Kid, Thanks to each and every one of you in the forum, And wishing everyone a very speedy grant. The waiting period was a big nightmare and each passing day was really difficult. I called the DIBP twice, but as usual they did give me the usual response. Whoever is waiting to receive the grant, please wait, ur Grant is on the way...
> 
> All the very best
> 
> 
> Software Engineer 190 Vic SS.
> Visa applied --25 Nov 2015
> CO Contact --- 16 Dec 2015
> Documents uploaded 06-Jan-2016
> Visa Grant ---18 Mar 2016
> IED---28 Dec 2016


Congratulations and best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## shabdullah

Many congratulations Jeevmis! and thanks for sharing all the details and feelings... all the very best for your future



Jeevmis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is the end of a life long memorable journey of getting PR. What a journey it was. So many questions, doubts, IELTS, PTE (6 attempts), 2 ACS, and it all started after a decision in Sep 2014.
> 
> Finally no CO contact and a direct grant after 51 days of lodgement.
> 
> I am not sure what is there hidden in future but this journey is teaching me all sort of lessons. Feel free to write/ ask any questions. My timeline below :
> 
> Finally 65 points on 5th Dec, 2015 (all 7.5 IELTS result out)
> IELTS - 10
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> Work Exp - 10
> Onshore applicant
> 189 - Application Submitted on 5th Dec 2015 (ICT BA)
> Invited - 22 Jan 2016
> Visa lodged - 1st Feb 2016 (all documents front uploaded including Form 1221 and Form 80)
> Visa Grant - 21 March 2016 (no CO Contact and no employment verification as an Australian employer)
> 
> Lesson Learnt : Everything happens on it's right time. The important is to have faith in Almighty and keep trying...
> 
> All the very best of each one of you and soon you all get it as well. Really it is just ordinary after getting it. I am not feeling much enthusiast after 45 minutes of reading the email. But really tried for getting it very hard as like all of you...


----------



## vikaschandra

Jeevmis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is the end of a life long memorable journey of getting PR. What a journey it was. So many questions, doubts, IELTS, PTE (6 attempts), 2 ACS, and it all started after a decision in Sep 2014.
> 
> Finally no CO contact and a direct grant after 51 days of lodgement.
> 
> I am not sure what is there hidden in future but this journey is teaching me all sort of lessons. Feel free to write/ ask any questions. My timeline below :
> 
> Finally 65 points on 5th Dec, 2015 (all 7.5 IELTS result out)
> IELTS - 10
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> Work Exp - 10
> Onshore applicant
> 189 - Application Submitted on 5th Dec 2015 (ICT BA)
> Invited - 22 Jan 2016
> Visa lodged - 1st Feb 2016 (all documents front uploaded including Form 1221 and Form 80)
> Visa Grant - 21 March 2016 (no CO Contact and no employment verification as an Australian employer)
> 
> Lesson Learnt : Everything happens on it's right time. The important is to have faith in Almighty and keep trying...
> 
> All the very best of each one of you and soon you all get it as well. Really it is just ordinary after getting it. I am not feeling much enthusiast after 45 minutes of reading the email. But really tried for getting it very hard as like all of you...



Great News. Congratulations Jeev.


----------



## AA007

Jeevmis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is the end of a life long memorable journey of getting PR. What a journey it was. So many questions, doubts, IELTS, PTE (6 attempts), 2 ACS, and it all started after a decision in Sep 2014.
> 
> Finally no CO contact and a direct grant after 51 days of lodgement.
> 
> I am not sure what is there hidden in future but this journey is teaching me all sort of lessons. Feel free to write/ ask any questions. My timeline below :
> 
> Finally 65 points on 5th Dec, 2015 (all 7.5 IELTS result out)
> IELTS - 10
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> Work Exp - 10
> Onshore applicant
> 189 - Application Submitted on 5th Dec 2015 (ICT BA)
> Invited - 22 Jan 2016
> Visa lodged - 1st Feb 2016 (all documents front uploaded including Form 1221 and Form 80)
> Visa Grant - 21 March 2016 (no CO Contact and no employment verification as an Australian employer)
> 
> Lesson Learnt : Everything happens on it's right time. The important is to have faith in Almighty and keep trying...
> 
> All the very best of each one of you and soon you all get it as well. Really it is just ordinary after getting it. I am not feeling much enthusiast after 45 minutes of reading the email. But really tried for getting it very hard as like all of you...


Congratulations and all the best.


----------



## andreyx108b

Jeevmis said:


> Hi All, Today is the end of a life long memorable journey of getting PR. What a journey it was. So many questions, doubts, IELTS, PTE (6 attempts), 2 ACS, and it all started after a decision in Sep 2014. Finally no CO contact and a direct grant after 51 days of lodgement. I am not sure what is there hidden in future but this journey is teaching me all sort of lessons. Feel free to write/ ask any questions. My timeline below : Finally 65 points on 5th Dec, 2015 (all 7.5 IELTS result out) IELTS - 10 Age - 30 Education - 15 Work Exp - 10 Onshore applicant 189 - Application Submitted on 5th Dec 2015 (ICT BA) Invited - 22 Jan 2016 Visa lodged - 1st Feb 2016 (all documents front uploaded including Form 1221 and Form 80) Visa Grant - 21 March 2016 (no CO Contact and no employment verification as an Australian employer) Lesson Learnt : Everything happens on it's right time. The important is to have faith in Almighty and keep trying... All the very best of each one of you and soon you all get it as well. Really it is just ordinary after getting it. I am not feeling much enthusiast after 45 minutes of reading the email. But really tried for getting it very hard as like all of you...



Congrats!


----------



## Alfar

Jeevmis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is the end of a life long memorable journey of getting PR. What a journey it was. So many questions, doubts, IELTS, PTE (6 attempts), 2 ACS, and it all started after a decision in Sep 2014.
> 
> Finally no CO contact and a direct grant after 51 days of lodgement.
> 
> I am not sure what is there hidden in future but this journey is teaching me all sort of lessons. Feel free to write/ ask any questions. My timeline below :
> 
> Finally 65 points on 5th Dec, 2015 (all 7.5 IELTS result out)
> IELTS - 10
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> Work Exp - 10
> Onshore applicant
> 189 - Application Submitted on 5th Dec 2015 (ICT BA)
> Invited - 22 Jan 2016
> Visa lodged - 1st Feb 2016 (all documents front uploaded including Form 1221 and Form 80)
> Visa Grant - 21 March 2016 (no CO Contact and no employment verification as an Australian employer)
> 
> Lesson Learnt : Everything happens on it's right time. The important is to have faith in Almighty and keep trying...
> 
> All the very best of each one of you and soon you all get it as well. Really it is just ordinary after getting it. I am not feeling much enthusiast after 45 minutes of reading the email. But really tried for getting it very hard as like all of you...


Congratulations...


----------



## cozmopravesh

harish2020 said:


> I always wanted to write this, but it took me over 3 months to write on this forum, yes after 3 long months wait, I finally received the grant last friday, I received the visa grant for myself, wife and my Kid, Thanks to each and every one of you in the forum, And wishing everyone a very speedy grant. The waiting period was a big nightmare and each passing day was really difficult. I called the DIBP twice, but as usual they did give me the usual response. Whoever is waiting to receive the grant, please wait, ur Grant is on the way...
> 
> All the very best
> 
> 
> Software Engineer 190 Vic SS.
> Visa applied --25 Nov 2015
> CO Contact --- 16 Dec 2015
> Documents uploaded 06-Jan-2016
> Visa Grant ---18 Mar 2016
> IED---28 Dec 2016


Heartiest congrats mate !!!


----------



## cozmopravesh

Jeevmis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is the end of a life long memorable journey of getting PR. What a journey it was. So many questions, doubts, IELTS, PTE (6 attempts), 2 ACS, and it all started after a decision in Sep 2014.
> 
> Finally no CO contact and a direct grant after 51 days of lodgement.
> 
> I am not sure what is there hidden in future but this journey is teaching me all sort of lessons. Feel free to write/ ask any questions. My timeline below :
> 
> Finally 65 points on 5th Dec, 2015 (all 7.5 IELTS result out)
> IELTS - 10
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> Work Exp - 10
> Onshore applicant
> 189 - Application Submitted on 5th Dec 2015 (ICT BA)
> Invited - 22 Jan 2016
> Visa lodged - 1st Feb 2016 (all documents front uploaded including Form 1221 and Form 80)
> Visa Grant - 21 March 2016 (no CO Contact and no employment verification as an Australian employer)
> 
> Lesson Learnt : Everything happens on it's right time. The important is to have faith in Almighty and keep trying...
> 
> All the very best of each one of you and soon you all get it as well. Really it is just ordinary after getting it. I am not feeling much enthusiast after 45 minutes of reading the email. But really tried for getting it very hard as like all of you...


Many many congrats mate !!! have a grt time ahead


----------



## Alfar

Yesterday I lodged my 189 visa application without uploading a single document yet. I wanted to upload all the documents including the PCC. Can I do medical without the HAP ID? Moreover, could you please give me a checklist of documents for this visa.


----------



## andreyx108b

Alfar said:


> Yesterday I lodged my 189 visa application without uploading a single document yet. I wanted to upload all the documents including the PCC. Can I do medical without the HAP ID? Moreover, could you please give me a checklist of documents for this visa.


You have to have hapID. 

You can generate via myhealth declarations.


----------



## prasanthkrish

samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Hello Folks,
> I am much happy to tell you all that I have been granted today. Thank you each of you here who helped me by just posting in the forum. Wish all of the folks who have been waiting since long for their grant here.
> My points:
> Age:30
> Degree:15
> PTE: 10
> Work Experience:5
> Total: 60
> Actually did not asses work experience from EA. Co never requested for any form to fill.
> Thank you guys for the support here and Happy Holi.:second:lane:
> 
> Civil Engineer-233211
> EA Positive: June 1st 2015
> PTE: August 14 2015: L 71, R 76, S 73, W 84
> EoI (189): August 15 2015
> Invitation: Oct 23 2015
> Visa Lodged: Oct 27 2015
> PCC & Medicals: Nov 3 2015
> CO contact: Nov 13 2015
> Submitted add. Docs: Nov 17 2015
> Call to Adelaide Office: March 01st 2016
> Employment Verification: March 3rd 2016
> Grant:March 21 2016


Congrats mate....all the best


----------



## shabdullah

andreyx108b said:


> You have to have hapID.
> 
> You can generate via myhealth declarations.


naaa... using My Health Declaration after lodging the visa application would cause delay because if you use My Health Declaration, you have to provide HAP ID in your visa application. And if you lodge visa application first, your HAP ID is automatically generated. Using health declaration after lodging visa will cause two HAP IDs for same application which will cause complications due to duplicate HAP IDs

You should wait until you can see HAP ID in your application immi account. I am not sure when and where you can find your auto generated HAP ID because I used health declaration prior to lodging visa.


----------



## prasanthkrish

harish2020 said:


> I always wanted to write this, but it took me over 3 months to write on this forum, yes after 3 long months wait, I finally received the grant last friday, I received the visa grant for myself, wife and my Kid, Thanks to each and every one of you in the forum, And wishing everyone a very speedy grant. The waiting period was a big nightmare and each passing day was really difficult. I called the DIBP twice, but as usual they did give me the usual response. Whoever is waiting to receive the grant, please wait, ur Grant is on the way...
> 
> All the very best
> 
> 
> Software Engineer 190 Vic SS.
> Visa applied --25 Nov 2015
> CO Contact --- 16 Dec 2015
> Documents uploaded 06-Jan-2016
> Visa Grant ---18 Mar 2016
> IED---28 Dec 2016


Congrats mate....All the best


----------



## dhruv_sahai

Jeevmis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is the end of a life long memorable journey of getting PR. What a journey it was. So many questions, doubts, IELTS, PTE (6 attempts), 2 ACS, and it all started after a decision in Sep 2014.
> 
> Finally no CO contact and a direct grant after 51 days of lodgement.
> 
> I am not sure what is there hidden in future but this journey is teaching me all sort of lessons. Feel free to write/ ask any questions. My timeline below :
> 
> Finally 65 points on 5th Dec, 2015 (all 7.5 IELTS result out)
> IELTS - 10
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> Work Exp - 10
> Onshore applicant
> 189 - Application Submitted on 5th Dec 2015 (ICT BA)
> Invited - 22 Jan 2016
> Visa lodged - 1st Feb 2016 (all documents front uploaded including Form 1221 and Form 80)
> Visa Grant - 21 March 2016 (no CO Contact and no employment verification as an Australian employer)
> 
> Lesson Learnt : Everything happens on it's right time. The important is to have faith in Almighty and keep trying...
> 
> All the very best of each one of you and soon you all get it as well. Really it is just ordinary after getting it. I am not feeling much enthusiast after 45 minutes of reading the email. But really tried for getting it very hard as like all of you...


Congratulations Jeev,
May god bless you, hope to see you soon..


----------



## prasanthkrish

Jeevmis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is the end of a life long memorable journey of getting PR. What a journey it was. So many questions, doubts, IELTS, PTE (6 attempts), 2 ACS, and it all started after a decision in Sep 2014.
> 
> Finally no CO contact and a direct grant after 51 days of lodgement.
> 
> I am not sure what is there hidden in future but this journey is teaching me all sort of lessons. Feel free to write/ ask any questions. My timeline below :
> 
> Finally 65 points on 5th Dec, 2015 (all 7.5 IELTS result out)
> IELTS - 10
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> Work Exp - 10
> Onshore applicant
> 189 - Application Submitted on 5th Dec 2015 (ICT BA)
> Invited - 22 Jan 2016
> Visa lodged - 1st Feb 2016 (all documents front uploaded including Form 1221 and Form 80)
> Visa Grant - 21 March 2016 (no CO Contact and no employment verification as an Australian employer)
> 
> Lesson Learnt : Everything happens on it's right time. The important is to have faith in Almighty and keep trying...
> 
> All the very best of each one of you and soon you all get it as well. Really it is just ordinary after getting it. I am not feeling much enthusiast after 45 minutes of reading the email. But really tried for getting it very hard as like all of you...


Congrats man....all the best


----------



## tikki2282

shabdullah said:


> naaa... using My Health Declaration after lodging the visa application would cause delay because if you use My Health Declaration, you have to provide HAP ID in your visa application. And if you lodge visa application first, your HAP ID is automatically generated. Using health declaration after lodging visa will cause two HAP IDs for same application which will cause complications due to duplicate HAP IDs
> 
> 
> 
> You should wait until you can see HAP ID in your application immi account. I am not sure when and where you can find your auto generated HAP ID because I used health declaration prior to lodging visa.



What should be the right way of doing this? Can someone please share. Also where to find HAP ID after lodging the visa?


----------



## namsfiz

Why they are not clearing last year backlog... a lot of people are waiting there grants..


----------



## Amlan

*Finally!!*

Well, after a long and tiresome wait of 93 days, I can happily say that I have received my grant today morning at around 11:30 IST. It was totally out of the blue and took me by surprise. It was today morning only that I thought of calling and mailing DIBP for the first time and few hours later, two mails quietly crept in my mailbox and lay there till I viewed them in the evening. As I couldn't get through in the morning, I thought of closing ImmiAccount for the day and checking back again tomorrow. But it was my lucky day i guess 

I started the entire process 11 months back and although it started with me and the HR of my first organization going back and forth about the reference letter, it did end on a happy note today. My points breakdown is as follows:: Age (30 points), English (20 points), Skilled experience(5 points) and Education (15 points). Although in the IELTS exam, I scored 10 points, I had to wait 4 more months to receive an invite, that too after getting 20 points in PTE-A. 

I frontloaded every document I had and there was no contact from any CO. In short, it was a direct grant. I checked with my previous as well as my current employer about any verification and all of them replied that they have not received anything as such. For my work experience, I provided SD for my first job and HR reference letters for my next two employers. I gave no document for my current employer as I joined 7 days before receiving the invite. Rest all details are there in my signature.

Although both the mails made me extremely happy, the battle is only half won. The search for job starts now. Hoping to move to Melbourne in the next 4-5 months. lane:

And finally, thanks to each and every one who have helped me along the way - raising morale, giving support, cracking jokes and whatnot. I'm truly grateful to each and every one of you and I wish you all receive a direct grant like me. I will always be available here for anything and everything.


----------



## andreyx108b

Amlan said:


> Well, after a long and tiresome wait of 93 days, I can happily say that I have received my grant today morning at around 11:30 IST. It was totally out of the blue and took me by surprise. It was today morning only that I thought of calling and mailing DIBP for the first time and few hours later, two mails quietly crept in my mailbox and lay there till I viewed them in the evening. As I couldn't get through in the morning, I thought of closing ImmiAccount for the day and checking back again tomorrow. But it was my lucky day i guess  I started the entire process 11 months back and although it started with me and the HR of my first organization going back and forth about the reference letter, it did end on a happy note today. My points breakdown is as follows:: Age (30 points), English (20 points), Skilled experience(5 points) and Education (15 points). Although in the IELTS exam, I scored 10 points, I had to wait 4 more months to receive an invite, that too after getting 20 points in PTE-A. I frontloaded every document I had and there was no contact from any CO. In short, it was a direct grant. I checked with my previous as well as my current employer about any verification and all of them replied that they have not received anything as such. For my work experience, I provided SD for my first job and HR reference letters for my next two employers. I gave no document for my current employer as I joined 7 days before receiving the invite. Rest all details are there in my signature. Although both the mails made me extremely happy, the battle is only half won. The search for job starts now. Hoping to move to Melbourne in the next 4-5 months. lane: And finally, thanks to each and every one who have helped me along the way - raising morale, giving support, cracking jokes and whatnot. I'm truly grateful to each and every one of you and I wish you all receive a direct grant like me. I will always be available here for anything and everything.



Congratulations!!


----------



## Jahirul

tikki2282 said:


> What should be the right way of doing this? Can someone please share. Also where to find HAP ID after lodging the visa?


Health status is an indivisual sub-menu. Just a little bellow the documents submission command.
On the left side menu you can see that.
i) upload documents
ii) declare my health status
once you go in it will ask you some health questions and then you get the medical refferal letter pdf copy which has HUP ID within.


----------



## prasanthkrish

Amlan said:


> Well, after a long and tiresome wait of 93 days, I can happily say that I have received my grant today morning at around 11:30 IST. It was totally out of the blue and took me by surprise. It was today morning only that I thought of calling and mailing DIBP for the first time and few hours later, two mails quietly crept in my mailbox and lay there till I viewed them in the evening. As I couldn't get through in the morning, I thought of closing ImmiAccount for the day and checking back again tomorrow. But it was my lucky day i guess
> 
> I started the entire process 11 months back and although it started with me and the HR of my first organization going back and forth about the reference letter, it did end on a happy note today. My points breakdown is as follows:: Age (30 points), English (20 points), Skilled experience(5 points) and Education (15 points). Although in the IELTS exam, I scored 10 points, I had to wait 4 more months to receive an invite, that too after getting 20 points in PTE-A.
> 
> I frontloaded every document I had and there was no contact from any CO. In short, it was a direct grant. I checked with my previous as well as my current employer about any verification and all of them replied that they have not received anything as such. For my work experience, I provided SD for my first job and HR reference letters for my next two employers. I gave no document for my current employer as I joined 7 days before receiving the invite. Rest all details are there in my signature.
> 
> Although both the mails made me extremely happy, the battle is only half won. The search for job starts now. Hoping to move to Melbourne in the next 4-5 months. lane:
> 
> And finally, thanks to each and every one who have helped me along the way - raising morale, giving support, cracking jokes and whatnot. I'm truly grateful to each and every one of you and I wish you all receive a direct grant like me. I will always be available here for anything and everything.




Happy for you mate. All the best. It's raining grants today


----------



## Amlan

prasanthkrish said:


> Happy for you mate. All the best. It's raining grants today


Thanks for your wish! 

Wishing you receive your grant soon. There's only a 3-day difference between you and me!


----------



## cozmopravesh

Amlan said:


> Well, after a long and tiresome wait of 93 days, I can happily say that I have received my grant today morning at around 11:30 IST. It was totally out of the blue and took me by surprise. It was today morning only that I thought of calling and mailing DIBP for the first time and few hours later, two mails quietly crept in my mailbox and lay there till I viewed them in the evening. As I couldn't get through in the morning, I thought of closing ImmiAccount for the day and checking back again tomorrow. But it was my lucky day i guess
> 
> I started the entire process 11 months back and although it started with me and the HR of my first organization going back and forth about the reference letter, it did end on a happy note today. My points breakdown is as follows:: Age (30 points), English (20 points), Skilled experience(5 points) and Education (15 points). Although in the IELTS exam, I scored 10 points, I had to wait 4 more months to receive an invite, that too after getting 20 points in PTE-A.
> 
> I frontloaded every document I had and there was no contact from any CO. In short, it was a direct grant. I checked with my previous as well as my current employer about any verification and all of them replied that they have not received anything as such. For my work experience, I provided SD for my first job and HR reference letters for my next two employers. I gave no document for my current employer as I joined 7 days before receiving the invite. Rest all details are there in my signature.
> 
> Although both the mails made me extremely happy, the battle is only half won. The search for job starts now. Hoping to move to Melbourne in the next 4-5 months. lane:
> 
> And finally, thanks to each and every one who have helped me along the way - raising morale, giving support, cracking jokes and whatnot. I'm truly grateful to each and every one of you and I wish you all receive a direct grant like me. I will always be available here for anything and everything.



Kangarooooolations mate.... Have a good one !!!


----------



## spaniant

Jeevmis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is the end of a life long memorable journey of getting PR. What a journey it was. So many questions, doubts, IELTS, PTE (6 attempts), 2 ACS, and it all started after a decision in Sep 2014.
> 
> Finally no CO contact and a direct grant after 51 days of lodgement.
> 
> I am not sure what is there hidden in future but this journey is teaching me all sort of lessons. Feel free to write/ ask any questions. My timeline below :
> 
> Finally 65 points on 5th Dec, 2015 (all 7.5 IELTS result out)
> IELTS - 10
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> Work Exp - 10
> Onshore applicant
> 189 - Application Submitted on 5th Dec 2015 (ICT BA)
> Invited - 22 Jan 2016
> Visa lodged - 1st Feb 2016 (all documents front uploaded including Form 1221 and Form 80)
> Visa Grant - 21 March 2016 (no CO Contact and no employment verification as an Australian employer)
> 
> Lesson Learnt : Everything happens on it's right time. The important is to have faith in Almighty and keep trying...
> 
> All the very best of each one of you and soon you all get it as well. Really it is just ordinary after getting it. I am not feeling much enthusiast after 45 minutes of reading the email. But really tried for getting it very hard as like all of you...


Congrats mate


----------



## spaniant

Amlan said:


> Well, after a long and tiresome wait of 93 days, I can happily say that I have received my grant today morning at around 11:30 IST. It was totally out of the blue and took me by surprise. It was today morning only that I thought of calling and mailing DIBP for the first time and few hours later, two mails quietly crept in my mailbox and lay there till I viewed them in the evening. As I couldn't get through in the morning, I thought of closing ImmiAccount for the day and checking back again tomorrow. But it was my lucky day i guess
> 
> I started the entire process 11 months back and although it started with me and the HR of my first organization going back and forth about the reference letter, it did end on a happy note today. My points breakdown is as follows:: Age (30 points), English (20 points), Skilled experience(5 points) and Education (15 points). Although in the IELTS exam, I scored 10 points, I had to wait 4 more months to receive an invite, that too after getting 20 points in PTE-A.
> 
> I frontloaded every document I had and there was no contact from any CO. In short, it was a direct grant. I checked with my previous as well as my current employer about any verification and all of them replied that they have not received anything as such. For my work experience, I provided SD for my first job and HR reference letters for my next two employers. I gave no document for my current employer as I joined 7 days before receiving the invite. Rest all details are there in my signature.
> 
> Although both the mails made me extremely happy, the battle is only half won. The search for job starts now. Hoping to move to Melbourne in the next 4-5 months. lane:
> 
> And finally, thanks to each and every one who have helped me along the way - raising morale, giving support, cracking jokes and whatnot. I'm truly grateful to each and every one of you and I wish you all receive a direct grant like me. I will always be available here for anything and everything.


Congratulations


----------



## rc4aus

Wow!! Today was raining grants!
Congratulations to all who got theirs and good luck to all who have applied and are awaiting.


----------



## lahmstanley

Does Australia have a one fails all fails rule for medicals ? 
Thank you.


----------



## gaus

Amlan said:


> Well, after a long and tiresome wait of 93 days, I can happily say that I have received my grant today morning at around 11:30 IST. It was totally out of the blue and took me by surprise. It was today morning only that I thought of calling and mailing DIBP for the first time and few hours later, two mails quietly crept in my mailbox and lay there till I viewed them in the evening. As I couldn't get through in the morning, I thought of closing ImmiAccount for the day and checking back again tomorrow. But it was my lucky day i guess
> 
> I started the entire process 11 months back and although it started with me and the HR of my first organization going back and forth about the reference letter, it did end on a happy note today. My points breakdown is as follows:: Age (30 points), English (20 points), Skilled experience(5 points) and Education (15 points). Although in the IELTS exam, I scored 10 points, I had to wait 4 more months to receive an invite, that too after getting 20 points in PTE-A.
> 
> I frontloaded every document I had and there was no contact from any CO. In short, it was a direct grant. I checked with my previous as well as my current employer about any verification and all of them replied that they have not received anything as such. For my work experience, I provided SD for my first job and HR reference letters for my next two employers. I gave no document for my current employer as I joined 7 days before receiving the invite. Rest all details are there in my signature.
> 
> Although both the mails made me extremely happy, the battle is only half won. The search for job starts now. Hoping to move to Melbourne in the next 4-5 months. lane:
> 
> And finally, thanks to each and every one who have helped me along the way - raising morale, giving support, cracking jokes and whatnot. I'm truly grateful to each and every one of you and I wish you all receive a direct grant like me. I will always be available here for anything and everything.


Congratulations!


Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Hamza77

lahmstanley said:


> Does Australia have a one fails all fails rule for medicals ?
> Thank you.


depends on whether the main applicant fails or dependent???


----------



## Jahirul

Amlan said:


> Well, after a long and tiresome wait of 93 days, I can happily say that I have received my grant today morning at around 11:30 IST. It was totally out of the blue and took me by surprise. It was today morning only that I thought of calling and mailing DIBP for the first time and few hours later, two mails quietly crept in my mailbox and lay there till I viewed them in the evening. As I couldn't get through in the morning, I thought of closing ImmiAccount for the day and checking back again tomorrow. But it was my lucky day i guess
> 
> I started the entire process 11 months back and although it started with me and the HR of my first organization going back and forth about the reference letter, it did end on a happy note today. My points breakdown is as follows:: Age (30 points), English (20 points), Skilled experience(5 points) and Education (15 points). Although in the IELTS exam, I scored 10 points, I had to wait 4 more months to receive an invite, that too after getting 20 points in PTE-A.
> 
> I frontloaded every document I had and there was no contact from any CO. In short, it was a direct grant. I checked with my previous as well as my current employer about any verification and all of them replied that they have not received anything as such. For my work experience, I provided SD for my first job and HR reference letters for my next two employers. I gave no document for my current employer as I joined 7 days before receiving the invite. Rest all details are there in my signature.
> 
> Although both the mails made me extremely happy, the battle is only half won. The search for job starts now. Hoping to move to Melbourne in the next 4-5 months. lane:
> 
> And finally, thanks to each and every one who have helped me along the way - raising morale, giving support, cracking jokes and whatnot. I'm truly grateful to each and every one of you and I wish you all receive a direct grant like me. I will always be available here for anything and everything.


Wow! you got it bro.. congrats :second:


----------



## giridharanb

Congrats to everyone who got the grants. To add, one of my friends who lodged on 22-Dec also got his grant yesterday afternoon.

Hope they will work on the older ones now.


----------



## marli15

Amlan said:


> Well, after a long and tiresome wait of 93 days, I can happily say that I have received my grant today morning at around 11:30 IST. It was totally out of the blue and took me by surprise. It was today morning only that I thought of calling and mailing DIBP for the first time and few hours later, two mails quietly crept in my mailbox and lay there till I viewed them in the evening. As I couldn't get through in the morning, I thought of closing ImmiAccount for the day and checking back again tomorrow. But it was my lucky day i guess
> 
> I started the entire process 11 months back and although it started with me and the HR of my first organization going back and forth about the reference letter, it did end on a happy note today. My points breakdown is as follows:: Age (30 points), English (20 points), Skilled experience(5 points) and Education (15 points). Although in the IELTS exam, I scored 10 points, I had to wait 4 more months to receive an invite, that too after getting 20 points in PTE-A.
> 
> I frontloaded every document I had and there was no contact from any CO. In short, it was a direct grant. I checked with my previous as well as my current employer about any verification and all of them replied that they have not received anything as such. For my work experience, I provided SD for my first job and HR reference letters for my next two employers. I gave no document for my current employer as I joined 7 days before receiving the invite. Rest all details are there in my signature.
> 
> Although both the mails made me extremely happy, the battle is only half won. The search for job starts now. Hoping to move to Melbourne in the next 4-5 months. lane:
> 
> And finally, thanks to each and every one who have helped me along the way - raising morale, giving support, cracking jokes and whatnot. I'm truly grateful to each and every one of you and I wish you all receive a direct grant like me. I will always be available here for anything and everything.


Congratulations, Amlan! All the best to you! 

P/S: Fantastic was right! Fantastic gets a treat from Amlan in Melbourne


----------



## deepgill

Amlan said:


> Well, after a long and tiresome wait of 93 days, I can happily say that I have received my grant today morning at around 11:30 IST. It was totally out of the blue and took me by surprise. It was today morning only that I thought of calling and mailing DIBP for the first time and few hours later, two mails quietly crept in my mailbox and lay there till I viewed them in the evening. As I couldn't get through in the morning, I thought of closing ImmiAccount for the day and checking back again tomorrow. But it was my lucky day i guess
> 
> I started the entire process 11 months back and although it started with me and the HR of my first organization going back and forth about the reference letter, it did end on a happy note today. My points breakdown is as follows:: Age (30 points), English (20 points), Skilled experience(5 points) and Education (15 points). Although in the IELTS exam, I scored 10 points, I had to wait 4 more months to receive an invite, that too after getting 20 points in PTE-A.
> 
> I frontloaded every document I had and there was no contact from any CO. In short, it was a direct grant. I checked with my previous as well as my current employer about any verification and all of them replied that they have not received anything as such. For my work experience, I provided SD for my first job and HR reference letters for my next two employers. I gave no document for my current employer as I joined 7 days before receiving the invite. Rest all details are there in my signature.
> 
> Although both the mails made me extremely happy, the battle is only half won. The search for job starts now. Hoping to move to Melbourne in the next 4-5 months. lane:
> 
> And finally, thanks to each and every one who have helped me along the way - raising morale, giving support, cracking jokes and whatnot. I'm truly grateful to each and every one of you and I wish you all receive a direct grant like me. I will always be available here for anything and everything.


Congratulations.. Amlan


----------



## sbtbest

*96 days*

Hi Guys, 

Its been 96 days since my application. 

I can understand it can take time, but at least I do deserve to know whats the current status, and why is it being delayed (despite providing all documents)

What do you suggest I can do about this ?


----------



## Fantastic

sbtbest said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Its been 96 days since my application.
> 
> I can understand it can take time, but at least I do deserve to know whats the current status, and why is it being delayed (despite providing all documents)
> 
> What do you suggest I can do about this ?


You can call DIBP. Since you have crossed 90 days timeline. (+61 07 3136 7000)


----------



## namsfiz

Any one get grant today..


----------



## andreyx108b

namsfiz said:


> Any one get grant today..


Its a bit early  

Sure there are will be a few!


----------



## Fantastic

Hello friends, Guess what! It's a grant for me, wife and 2 kids. Thanks for all well wishers for strong support. Will pray for your quick grants.

Party time!!!! responses will be delayed *_*


----------



## prasanthkrish

Fantastic said:


> Hello friends, Guess what! It's a grant for me, wife and 2 kids. Thanks for all well wishers for strong support. Will pray for your quick grants.
> 
> Party time!!!! responses will be delayed *_*



Congrats mate...... All the best


----------



## prasanthkrish

Hi,

Is this true, it says the Immi dept is on strike from Today. And it says it will impact VISA GRANT too... But i could see that there is a grant already...

Immigration department strike action starts today - Immigration Daily News - Migration Alliance


Immigration department strike action starts today

Rolling strike action by thousands of public servants will start today and expected to continue for up to four weeks slowing down visa processing and causing significant delays at airports.

The department of immigration has warned that Immigration staff and Border Force officers will stop work at various times at international airports, ports, container examination facilities, client services and visa processing sections and international mail facilities.

The strike action will start today at airports in Cairns, Townsville, Perth, Darwin and Adelaide before the major airports in Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane and other locations join in on Thursday for a 24-hour strike.

The strike is a result of the failure in negotiations between the Community and Public Sector Union (CPSU) and the government over workplace agreements and pay of public servants, following the department's merger with Customs last year.

The department has warned that “delays will occur and those travelling overseas over the Easter period are encouraged to arrive early at the airport, and then to proceed directly to customs and immigration clearance. Travellers who have not yet booked their travel or who are able to reschedule to another day are encouraged to do so. The Department recognises this will cause inconvenience and have an impact on the travelling public.”


----------



## deepgill

Fantastic said:


> Hello friends, Guess what! It's a grant for me, wife and 2 kids. Thanks for all well wishers for strong support. Will pray for your quick grants.
> 
> Party time!!!! responses will be delayed *_*


Congratulations.. Fantastic. Enjoy!!


----------



## v_2jsin

Finally !! Got the Golden email of GRANT for me, wife and my two kidos .. !! 

This has been a very emotional / struggling journey for us as we started this process way back in 2008 by applying for Sub class 176 but, after 7 years became victim of Cap & Cease....It was disheartening but one should never give up. Started process again in Oct '15 and Here we go !! Bingo ... 

I would like to sincerely thanks Vikas who helped me immensely during this whole process. He is more than a brother to me and we will surely be seen together on Aussie land on a beer island  .... Also, Thanks to Andrey for his valuable inputs. Below timelines for people who cannot see signature on phone 

Visa Lodged : 4th Feb '16 
===================
189 - ICT Business Analyst
EOI Submitted - 13th Jan '16 -80 Points
Invite - 22nd Jan '16
All docs uploaded / PCC / Medicals - 5th Feb '16. 
CO Allocated : 15th Feb '16 (Asked for PTE Scores access and Medicals of Baby)
Requested Information Provided : 18th Feb '16
Both Current & Previous Employer Verification completed/responded to DIBP : 10th Mar '16 
Grant - 22nd Mar '16 
IED - 6th Feb '2017


----------



## deepgill

v_2jsin said:


> Finally !! Got the Golden email of GRANT for me, wife and my two kidos .. !!
> 
> This has been a very emotional / struggling journey for us as we started this process way back in 2008 by applying for Sub class 176 but, after 7 years became victim of Cap & Cease....It was disheartening but one should never give up. Started process again in Oct '15 and Here we go !! Bingo ...
> 
> I would like to sincerely thanks Vikas who helped me immensely during this whole process. He is more than a brother to me and we will surely be seen together on Aussie land on a beer island  .... Also, Thanks to Andrey for his valuable inputs. Below timelines for people who cannot see signature on phone
> 
> Visa Lodged : 4th Feb '16
> ===================
> 189 - ICT Business Analyst
> EOI Submitted - 13th Jan '16 -80 Points
> Invite - 22nd Jan '16
> All docs uploaded / PCC / Medicals - 5th Feb '16.
> CO Allocated : 15th Feb '16 (Asked for PTE Scores access and Medicals of Baby)
> Requested Information Provided : 18th Feb '16
> Both Current & Previous Employer Verification completed/responded to DIBP : 10th Mar '16
> Grant - 22nd Mar '16
> IED - 6th Feb '2017


Congratulations....v_2jsin and best of luck


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Fantastic said:


> Hello friends, Guess what! It's a grant for me, wife and 2 kids. Thanks for all well wishers for strong support. Will pray for your quick grants.
> 
> Party time!!!! responses will be delayed *_*



Congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

v_2jsin said:


> Finally !! Got the Golden email of GRANT for me, wife and my two kidos .. !!
> 
> This has been a very emotional / struggling journey for us as we started this process way back in 2008 by applying for Sub class 176 but, after 7 years became victim of Cap & Cease....It was disheartening but one should never give up. Started process again in Oct '15 and Here we go !! Bingo ...
> 
> I would like to sincerely thanks Vikas who helped me immensely during this whole process. He is more than a brother to me and we will surely be seen together on Aussie land on a beer island  .... Also, Thanks to Andrey for his valuable inputs. Below timelines for people who cannot see signature on phone
> 
> Visa Lodged : 4th Feb '16
> ===================
> 189 - ICT Business Analyst
> EOI Submitted - 13th Jan '16 -80 Points
> Invite - 22nd Jan '16
> All docs uploaded / PCC / Medicals - 5th Feb '16.
> CO Allocated : 15th Feb '16 (Asked for PTE Scores access and Medicals of Baby)
> Requested Information Provided : 18th Feb '16
> Both Current & Previous Employer Verification completed/responded to DIBP : 10th Mar '16
> Grant - 22nd Mar '16
> IED - 6th Feb '2017



Congratulations and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

v_2jsin said:


> Finally !! Got the Golden email of GRANT for me, wife and my two kidos .. !!
> 
> This has been a very emotional / struggling journey for us as we started this process way back in 2008 by applying for Sub class 176 but, after 7 years became victim of Cap & Cease....It was disheartening but one should never give up. Started process again in Oct '15 and Here we go !! Bingo ...
> 
> I would like to sincerely thanks Vikas who helped me immensely during this whole process. He is more than a brother to me and we will surely be seen together on Aussie land on a beer island  .... Also, Thanks to Andrey for his valuable inputs. Below timelines for people who cannot see signature on phone
> 
> Visa Lodged : 4th Feb '16
> ===================
> 189 - ICT Business Analyst
> EOI Submitted - 13th Jan '16 -80 Points
> Invite - 22nd Jan '16
> All docs uploaded / PCC / Medicals - 5th Feb '16.
> CO Allocated : 15th Feb '16 (Asked for PTE Scores access and Medicals of Baby)
> Requested Information Provided : 18th Feb '16
> Both Current & Previous Employer Verification completed/responded to DIBP : 10th Mar '16
> Grant - 22nd Mar '16
> 
> 
> IED - 6th Feb '2017


:humble::clap2::clap2::clap2:

awesome news so Happy for you dear finally the wait has been over.. Must be feeling like over the moon.. take a deep breath enjoy for a week without anxiety and stress of waiting for grant and then comes the big decision of making the move to Oz land...


----------



## v_2jsin

vikaschandra said:


> :humble::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> awesome news so Happy for you dear finally the wait has been over.. Must be feeling like over the moon.. take a deep breath enjoy for a week without anxiety and stress of waiting for grant and then comes the big decision of making the move to Oz land...


Thank you Vikas.. My bro !! Yes ... Nailed it


----------



## prasanthkrish

v_2jsin said:


> Finally !! Got the Golden email of GRANT for me, wife and my two kidos .. !!
> 
> This has been a very emotional / struggling journey for us as we started this process way back in 2008 by applying for Sub class 176 but, after 7 years became victim of Cap & Cease....It was disheartening but one should never give up. Started process again in Oct '15 and Here we go !! Bingo ...
> 
> I would like to sincerely thanks Vikas who helped me immensely during this whole process. He is more than a brother to me and we will surely be seen together on Aussie land on a beer island  .... Also, Thanks to Andrey for his valuable inputs. Below timelines for people who cannot see signature on phone
> 
> Visa Lodged : 4th Feb '16
> ===================
> 189 - ICT Business Analyst
> EOI Submitted - 13th Jan '16 -80 Points
> Invite - 22nd Jan '16
> All docs uploaded / PCC / Medicals - 5th Feb '16.
> CO Allocated : 15th Feb '16 (Asked for PTE Scores access and Medicals of Baby)
> Requested Information Provided : 18th Feb '16
> Both Current & Previous Employer Verification completed/responded to DIBP : 10th Mar '16
> Grant - 22nd Mar '16
> IED - 6th Feb '2017


Congrats mate....


----------



## gaus

Fantastic said:


> Hello friends, Guess what! It's a grant for me, wife and 2 kids. Thanks for all well wishers for strong support. Will pray for your quick grants.
> 
> Party time!!!! responses will be delayed *_*


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus

v_2jsin said:


> Finally !! Got the Golden email of GRANT for me, wife and my two kidos .. !!
> 
> This has been a very emotional / struggling journey for us as we started this process way back in 2008 by applying for Sub class 176 but, after 7 years became victim of Cap & Cease....It was disheartening but one should never give up. Started process again in Oct '15 and Here we go !! Bingo ...
> 
> I would like to sincerely thanks Vikas who helped me immensely during this whole process. He is more than a brother to me and we will surely be seen together on Aussie land on a beer island  .... Also, Thanks to Andrey for his valuable inputs. Below timelines for people who cannot see signature on phone
> 
> Visa Lodged : 4th Feb '16
> ===================
> 189 - ICT Business Analyst
> EOI Submitted - 13th Jan '16 -80 Points
> Invite - 22nd Jan '16
> All docs uploaded / PCC / Medicals - 5th Feb '16.
> CO Allocated : 15th Feb '16 (Asked for PTE Scores access and Medicals of Baby)
> Requested Information Provided : 18th Feb '16
> Both Current & Previous Employer Verification completed/responded to DIBP : 10th Mar '16
> Grant - 22nd Mar '16
> IED - 6th Feb '2017


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## dakshch

vinaydavid said:


> Oct/Nov/Dec folks keep up the spirits high, Hopefully we all get out GRANTS this week....



Fingers crossed mate and hope what you say comes true


----------



## JAN84

Jeevmis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is the end of a life long memorable journey of getting PR. What a journey it was. So many questions, doubts, IELTS, PTE (6 attempts), 2 ACS, and it all started after a decision in Sep 2014.
> 
> Finally no CO contact and a direct grant after 51 days of lodgement.
> 
> I am not sure what is there hidden in future but this journey is teaching me all sort of lessons. Feel free to write/ ask any questions. My timeline below :
> 
> Finally 65 points on 5th Dec, 2015 (all 7.5 IELTS result out)
> IELTS - 10
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> Work Exp - 10
> Onshore applicant
> 189 - Application Submitted on 5th Dec 2015 (ICT BA)
> Invited - 22 Jan 2016
> Visa lodged - 1st Feb 2016 (all documents front uploaded including Form 1221 and Form 80)
> Visa Grant - 21 March 2016 (no CO Contact and no employment verification as an Australian employer)
> 
> Lesson Learnt : Everything happens on it's right time. The important is to have faith in Almighty and keep trying...
> 
> All the very best of each one of you and soon you all get it as well. Really it is just ordinary after getting it. I am not feeling much enthusiast after 45 minutes of reading the email. But really tried for getting it very hard as like all of you...


Congrats bro. Enjoy


----------



## dakshch

sbtbest said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Its been 96 days since my application.
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand it can take time, but at least I do deserve to know whats the current status, and why is it being delayed (despite providing all documents)
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest I can do about this ?



Its been 106 days for me mate. No clue as to what is happening with the application. 
Just hang in there.


----------



## cozmopravesh

Fantastic said:


> Hello friends, Guess what! It's a grant for me, wife and 2 kids. Thanks for all well wishers for strong support. Will pray for your quick grants.
> 
> Party time!!!! responses will be delayed *_*


Congrats mate ... have a good one


----------



## JAN84

Amlan said:


> Well, after a long and tiresome wait of 93 days, I can happily say that I have received my grant today morning at around 11:30 IST. It was totally out of the blue and took me by surprise. It was today morning only that I thought of calling and mailing DIBP for the first time and few hours later, two mails quietly crept in my mailbox and lay there till I viewed them in the evening. As I couldn't get through in the morning, I thought of closing ImmiAccount for the day and checking back again tomorrow. But it was my lucky day i guess
> 
> I started the entire process 11 months back and although it started with me and the HR of my first organization going back and forth about the reference letter, it did end on a happy note today. My points breakdown is as follows:: Age (30 points), English (20 points), Skilled experience(5 points) and Education (15 points). Although in the IELTS exam, I scored 10 points, I had to wait 4 more months to receive an invite, that too after getting 20 points in PTE-A.
> 
> I frontloaded every document I had and there was no contact from any CO. In short, it was a direct grant. I checked with my previous as well as my current employer about any verification and all of them replied that they have not received anything as such. For my work experience, I provided SD for my first job and HR reference letters for my next two employers. I gave no document for my current employer as I joined 7 days before receiving the invite. Rest all details are there in my signature.
> 
> Although both the mails made me extremely happy, the battle is only half won. The search for job starts now. Hoping to move to Melbourne in the next 4-5 months. lane:
> 
> And finally, thanks to each and every one who have helped me along the way - raising morale, giving support, cracking jokes and whatnot. I'm truly grateful to each and every one of you and I wish you all receive a direct grant like me. I will always be available here for anything and everything.


WOW Congratulation Amlan. Wish you all the best.


----------



## JAN84

Fantastic said:


> Hello friends, Guess what! It's a grant for me, wife and 2 kids. Thanks for all well wishers for strong support. Will pray for your quick grants.
> 
> Party time!!!! responses will be delayed *_*


Congrats Fantastic..


----------



## JAN84

v_2jsin said:


> Finally !! Got the Golden email of GRANT for me, wife and my two kidos .. !!
> 
> This has been a very emotional / struggling journey for us as we started this process way back in 2008 by applying for Sub class 176 but, after 7 years became victim of Cap & Cease....It was disheartening but one should never give up. Started process again in Oct '15 and Here we go !! Bingo ...
> 
> I would like to sincerely thanks Vikas who helped me immensely during this whole process. He is more than a brother to me and we will surely be seen together on Aussie land on a beer island  .... Also, Thanks to Andrey for his valuable inputs. Below timelines for people who cannot see signature on phone
> 
> Visa Lodged : 4th Feb '16
> ===================
> 189 - ICT Business Analyst
> EOI Submitted - 13th Jan '16 -80 Points
> Invite - 22nd Jan '16
> All docs uploaded / PCC / Medicals - 5th Feb '16.
> CO Allocated : 15th Feb '16 (Asked for PTE Scores access and Medicals of Baby)
> Requested Information Provided : 18th Feb '16
> Both Current & Previous Employer Verification completed/responded to DIBP : 10th Mar '16
> Grant - 22nd Mar '16
> IED - 6th Feb '2017


Congratulations dear. All the best


----------



## gaus

*263111?*

Haven't seen 263111 grant in days... wonder if they are holding on to it.. closing in on 5 months and not sure what to do to get the life back on track which it seems is held hostage... 

can anyone pm me email.. if they were successful in getting a quick response.. need a good subject line. I used to dream of how I'll share my grant news, but over the 5 months it seems the line has been stolen by my other friends....


Sighhhh!!!


----------



## kawal_547

gaus said:


> Haven't seen 263111 grant in days... wonder if they are holding on to it.. closing in on 5 months and not sure what to do to get the life back on track which it seems is held hostage...
> 
> can anyone pm me email.. if they were successful in getting a quick response.. need a good subject line. I used to dream of how I'll share my grant news, but over the 5 months it seems the line has been stolen by my other friends....
> 
> Sighhhh!!!


Same here...

Waiting for 263111 grant for myself n of others too


----------



## b4ubagat

Hi all, 

My timelines,

Job Code: 263111

Visa Lodged: 10, Oct, 2015

CO contact : 13, Nov, 2015

Requested document submitted on : 19, November, 2015

After that no updates,

Fingers crossed,

Anyone with 263111 got the grant?????


----------



## Dr.Dre

Hi all,
Just a quick query...need some guidance and information related to choosing a suburb. I am thinking of Lumeah (near Sydney) to settle in with family. If some one could be kind enough to fill me in with details like how friendly is this suburb, security, rent rates and immigrants friendly neighborhood?


----------



## cozmopravesh

b4ubagat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My timelines,
> 
> Job Code: 263111
> 
> Visa Lodged: 10, Oct, 2015
> 
> CO contact : 13, Nov, 2015
> 
> Requested document submitted on : 19, November, 2015
> 
> After that no updates,
> 
> Fingers crossed,
> 
> Anyone with 263111 got the grant?????


Many have got..... check myimitracker.com


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats to all who got a grant!!


----------



## cozmopravesh

gaus said:


> Haven't seen 263111 grant in days... wonder if they are holding on to it.. closing in on 5 months and not sure what to do to get the life back on track which it seems is held hostage...
> 
> can anyone pm me email.. if they were successful in getting a quick response.. need a good subject line. I used to dream of how I'll share my grant news, but over the 5 months it seems the line has been stolen by my other friends....
> 
> 
> Sighhhh!!!




Do not let the rope of hope loosen my friend...... we are here standing high on hope with you. 

Let's hold each other's hand and cross this ocean together.... The day would come for sure... when we share our news.

Prayers


----------



## Amlan

Fantastic said:


> Hello friends, Guess what! It's a grant for me, wife and 2 kids. Thanks for all well wishers for strong support. Will pray for your quick grants.
> 
> Party time!!!! responses will be delayed *_*


Woot woot...your prediction came true yesterday and your got your wish today! 

Party hard!


----------



## sachin_noida

Jeevmis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is the end of a life long memorable journey of getting PR. What a journey it was. So many questions, doubts, IELTS, PTE (6 attempts), 2 ACS, and it all started after a decision in Sep 2014.
> 
> Finally no CO contact and a direct grant after 51 days of lodgement.
> 
> I am not sure what is there hidden in future but this journey is teaching me all sort of lessons. Feel free to write/ ask any questions. My timeline below :
> 
> Finally 65 points on 5th Dec, 2015 (all 7.5 IELTS result out)
> IELTS - 10
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> Work Exp - 10
> Onshore applicant
> 189 - Application Submitted on 5th Dec 2015 (ICT BA)
> Invited - 22 Jan 2016
> Visa lodged - 1st Feb 2016 (all documents front uploaded including Form 1221 and Form 80)
> Visa Grant - 21 March 2016 (no CO Contact and no employment verification as an Australian employer)
> 
> Lesson Learnt : Everything happens on it's right time. The important is to have faith in Almighty and keep trying...
> 
> All the very best of each one of you and soon you all get it as well. Really it is just ordinary after getting it. I am not feeling much enthusiast after 45 minutes of reading the email. But really tried for getting it very hard as like all of you...


Many congratulations !! Best Wishes for your future  !!


----------



## JAN84

cozmopravesh said:


> Do not let the rope of hope loosen my friend...... we are here standing high on hope with you.
> 
> Let's hold each other's hand and cross this ocean together.... The day would come for sure... when we share our news.
> 
> Prayers


Almost Similar timeline..


----------



## sachin_noida

Amlan said:


> Well, after a long and tiresome wait of 93 days, I can happily say that I have received my grant today morning at around 11:30 IST. It was totally out of the blue and took me by surprise. It was today morning only that I thought of calling and mailing DIBP for the first time and few hours later, two mails quietly crept in my mailbox and lay there till I viewed them in the evening. As I couldn't get through in the morning, I thought of closing ImmiAccount for the day and checking back again tomorrow. But it was my lucky day i guess
> 
> ............


Congratulations !! Wish you all the best  !!


----------



## sachin_noida

v_2jsin said:


> Finally !! Got the Golden email of GRANT for me, wife and my two kidos .. !!
> 
> This has been a very emotional / struggling journey for us as we started this process way back in 2008 by applying for Sub class 176 but, after 7 years became victim of Cap & Cease....It was disheartening but one should never give up. Started process again in Oct '15 and Here we go !! Bingo ...
> 
> I would like to sincerely thanks Vikas who helped me immensely during this whole process. He is more than a brother to me and we will surely be seen together on Aussie land on a beer island  .... Also, Thanks to Andrey for his valuable inputs. Below timelines for people who cannot see signature on phone
> 
> Visa Lodged : 4th Feb '16
> ===================
> 189 - ICT Business Analyst
> EOI Submitted - 13th Jan '16 -80 Points
> Invite - 22nd Jan '16
> All docs uploaded / PCC / Medicals - 5th Feb '16.
> CO Allocated : 15th Feb '16 (Asked for PTE Scores access and Medicals of Baby)
> Requested Information Provided : 18th Feb '16
> Both Current & Previous Employer Verification completed/responded to DIBP : 10th Mar '16
> Grant - 22nd Mar '16
> IED - 6th Feb '2017


Congrats Bro !! I remember, yesterday you were angry/impatient about the time taken and today you got your grant !! Finally !! Wish you all the best !!


----------



## sachin_noida

*Timeline after verification*

HI Friends,

After phone verification to the candidate, how much time usually they take to give the grant, if verification is fine ok...


----------



## Jahirul

v_2jsin said:


> Finally !! Got the Golden email of GRANT for me, wife and my two kidos .. !!


Congrats buddy! :wave:


----------



## andreyx108b

sachin_noida said:


> HI Friends, After phone verification to the candidate, how much time usually they take to give the grant, if verification is fine ok...



No clear timings yet after verification


----------



## Jahirul

*Congrats Dude*



Fantastic said:


> Hello friends, Guess what! It's a grant for me, wife and 2 kids. Thanks for all well wishers for strong support. Will pray for your quick grants.
> 
> Party time!!!! responses will be delayed *_*


Oh Yes Man! You have been predicting others with a big hope in mind.. Even this morning you are a member of our waiting club. And now you are a PR!! :dance:

*Surely, all sincere hopes come true...*


----------



## lahmstanley

Hamza77 said:


> depends on whether the main applicant fails or dependent???


Dependent.


----------



## bharathi039

v_2jsin said:


> Finally !! Got the Golden email of GRANT for me, wife and my two kidos .. !!
> 
> This has been a very emotional / struggling journey for us as we started this process way back in 2008 by applying for Sub class 176 but, after 7 years became victim of Cap & Cease....It was disheartening but one should never give up. Started process again in Oct '15 and Here we go !! Bingo ...
> 
> I would like to sincerely thanks Vikas who helped me immensely during this whole process. He is more than a brother to me and we will surely be seen together on Aussie land on a beer island  .... Also, Thanks to Andrey for his valuable inputs. Below timelines for people who cannot see signature on phone
> 
> Visa Lodged : 4th Feb '16
> ===================
> 189 - ICT Business Analyst
> EOI Submitted - 13th Jan '16 -80 Points
> Invite - 22nd Jan '16
> All docs uploaded / PCC / Medicals - 5th Feb '16.
> CO Allocated : 15th Feb '16 (Asked for PTE Scores access and Medicals of Baby)
> Requested Information Provided : 18th Feb '16
> Both Current & Previous Employer Verification completed/responded to DIBP : 10th Mar '16
> Grant - 22nd Mar '16
> IED - 6th Feb '2017


Congrats dude..! All the best for your future endeavors..


----------



## Hassan Rauf

Hi everyone , I have been following expat for a while now and it was today that i finally registered.
I need some advice on the timeline. will appreciate if anyone can help. I have applied for 189 visa . i will be traveling with my wife n kid. My time line is as below:


--------------------------------------------
eoi submitted: 07/11/2015
invited: 23/11/2015
applied for visa 189 with pcc and medicals: 21/12/2015
co contact Brisbane: 14/01/2016 
requested for form 80 and 1221
additional docs uploaded: 15/01/2016
skilled support contacted : 23/02/2016 (required documents)
query answered: 24/01/2016

grant: waaaiting...


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Hassan Rauf said:


> Hi everyone , I have been following expat for a while now and it was today that i finally registered. I need some advice on the timeline. will appreciate if anyone can help. I have applied for 189 visa . i will be traveling with my wife n kid. My time line is as below: -------------------------------------------- eoi submitted: 07/11/2015 invited: 23/11/2015 applied for visa 189 with pcc and medicals: 21/12/2015 co contact Brisbane: 14/01/2016 requested for form 80 and 1221 additional docs uploaded: 15/01/2016 skilled support contacted : 23/02/2016 (required documents) query answered: 24/01/2016 grant: waaaiting...


Hi Hassan,
What is skilled support, is it the same as the GSM team?
Was wondering as u have mentioned of being contacted by them.
Cheers


----------



## Heywb

Fantastic said:


> Hello friends, Guess what! It's a grant for me, wife and 2 kids. Thanks for all well wishers for strong support. Will pray for your quick grants.
> 
> Party time!!!! responses will be delayed *_*


Congratulations dear


----------



## parthvi

How long usual does it take to assign *CO* once we lodge our visa 189 application? Does it matter on the point based like higher pointers will get assign CO early compared to low pointers?


----------



## gurmeethundal

Congrats Brother!!!


----------



## Prarthna

*DIBP contact number?*



Amlan said:


> Same scenario as yours. 89th day post application, waiting for CO contact of direct grant.


Hi , 

I have been trying to reach DIBP and the number mentioned , 131881 is only accessible from within Australia. I am in India and finally manged to find one number now which ( obviously) is on a machine.. but could you confirm its a number we can call for checking onthe status for my subclass 189 visa. Contact number :0061 1300 364 613? 

My timelines : 
Invite : 5th Dec, 
Visa lodged : 8th Dec ,
CO Contact - 18th Dec
Additional information requested-18th Dec
All additional information provided :20th Dec : 
Verification call from Australian High Commision, India- 3rd March 
Next ? Visa grant ???:fingerscrossed:


Regards, 
Prarthna


----------



## kawal_547

Prarthna said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have been trying to reach DIBP and the number mentioned , 131881 is only accessible from within Australia. I am in India and finally manged to find one number now which ( obviously) is on a machine.. but could you confirm its a number we can call for checking onthe status for my subclass 189 visa. Contact number :0061 1300 364 613?
> 
> My timelines :
> Invite : 5th Dec,
> Visa lodged : 8th Dec ,
> CO Contact - 18th Dec
> Additional information requested-18th Dec
> All additional information provided :20th Dec :
> Verification call from Australian High Commision, India- 3rd March
> Next ? Visa grant ???:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards,
> Prarthna


Kindly try the following correct num

+61 7 3136 7000


----------



## Prarthna

kawal_547 said:


> Kindly try the following correct num
> 
> +61 7 3136 7000


Thank you Kawal_547 for the quick response. Will try contacting them tomorrow morning

Regards, 
Prarthna


----------



## andreyx108b

parthvi said:


> How long usual does it take to assign CO once we lodge our visa 189 application? Does it matter on the point based like higher pointers will get assign CO early compared to low pointers?


2-6 weeks.


----------



## antogx

Anyone who applied on September or earlier still waiting for Visa ?


----------



## Pride

antogx said:


> Anyone who applied on September or earlier still waiting for Visa ?


Yup. August.


----------



## RAJKUMAR7

Dear Friends,

Kindly help me to get 190 visa processing steps and advise which is language test better for the same (IELTS or PTE).

many thanks in advance.

Regards.
A.Rajkumar
91-9444941479


----------



## deepgill

antogx said:


> Anyone who applied on September or earlier still waiting for Visa ?


I am june applicant


----------



## andreyx108b

deepgill said:


> I am june applicant


I know few may applicants  

April mostly cleared )


----------



## vinaydavid

Oh June!!! Wish to hear grant from Deepgill & the applicants who applied prior to June.

Also being selfish.......
Just waiting to hear good news, as most of the Nov/Dec applicants are receiving their grants....


----------



## dakshch

gaus said:


> Haven't seen 263111 grant in days... wonder if they are holding on to it.. closing in on 5 months and not sure what to do to get the life back on track which it seems is held hostage...
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone pm me email.. if they were successful in getting a quick response.. need a good subject line. I used to dream of how I'll share my grant news, but over the 5 months it seems the line has been stolen by my other friends....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sighhhh!!!



Rocking in the same boat here mate... 
263111, 107 days and counting


----------



## Hassan Rauf

dhawalNpatel said:


> Hi Hassan,
> What is skilled support, is it the same as the GSM team?
> Was wondering as u have mentioned of being contacted by them.
> Cheers


Skilled Support is responsible for obtaining the information regarding your skills and employment in order to facilitate the smoother processing of your application. Skilled Support is not responsible for assessing your application.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Hassan Rauf said:


> Skilled Support is responsible for obtaining the information regarding your skills and employment in order to facilitate the smoother processing of your application. Skilled Support is not responsible for assessing your application.


👍 cheers


----------



## giridharanb

vinaydavid said:


> Oh June!!! Wish to hear grant from Deepgill & the applicants who applied prior to June.
> 
> Also being selfish.......
> Just waiting to hear good news, as most of the Nov/Dec applicants are receiving their grants....


Am from the October batch.


----------



## giridharanb

dakshch said:


> Rocking in the same boat here mate...
> 263111, 107 days and counting


261112 and 153 days now.


----------



## evydmb

Hi Guys
It has now been over 2 months since I applied and over 1.5 months since CO allocation, and still no contact whatsoever. Does anyone know what the best phone number is to call, or should I just call the main number provided on the site?
I have not claimed any points for work experience.

******January Applicant******

17/1/2015 - Visa Lodged 
25/1/2015 - Uploaded All Required Docs - (F80, all PCCs ,...)
29/1/2015 - Medical Completed
4/02/2016 - CO Allocation Email 
Waiting :juggle:

Current Status - "Application Received"


----------



## Amlan

To all those who have got their grants - can anyone tell me what the "Visa status" means in VIVO. I have not yet travelled to Australia, so what is it supposed to show now?

And also, is there a thread in expatforum for people moving to Australia in 2016 or something?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pride

Hi guys, 

I finally got the grant today    

The interesting this is that I called my mom yesterday n told her that a lot of people got their grants today. I was feeling down as I had applied in Aug so my process is too delayed. She said no problem, you'll get yours tomorrow. When I woke up today there were 2 emails in my inbox n I thought wouldn't it b a miracle if that were a grant n indeed it was    

Best of luck to everyone who has been waiting. Let me know if I can help anyone. 

Mr time line :

Subclass 189|Points 65|CO Adelaide|Software Engineer

22/2/15-Project Australia started
16/3/15-Submitted docs to ACS
24/3/15-ACS result received
4/5/15-IELTS first attempt (overall 7.5 but 6.5 in Writing)
10/7/15-IELTS second attempt (overall 8)
14/7/15-EOI submitted
2/8/15-Invitation Letter
5/8/15-Fees paid
25/9/15-1st CO contact asking for all docs including character certificate and health certificate
19/10/15-All documents submitted
20/11/15-2nd CO contact for more evidence of employment
24/11/15-Final documents submitted

23/03/16-PR + successful completion of Project Australia

Btw there was no employment verification that I know of... But I haven't contacted my employers so I can't really tell.


----------



## marli15

Pride said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally got the grant today
> 
> The interesting this is that I called my mom yesterday n told her that a lot of people got their grants today. I was feeling down as I had applied in Aug so my process is too delayed. She said no problem, you'll get yours tomorrow. When I woke up today there were 2 emails in my inbox n I thought wouldn't it b a miracle if that were a grant n indeed it was
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who has been waiting. Let me know if I can help anyone.
> 
> Mr time line :
> 
> Subclass 189|Points 65|CO Adelaide|Software Engineer
> 
> 22/2/15-Project Australia started
> 16/3/15-Submitted docs to ACS
> 24/3/15-ACS result received
> 4/5/15-IELTS first attempt (overall 7.5 but 6.5 in Writing)
> 10/7/15-IELTS second attempt (overall 8)
> 14/7/15-EOI submitted
> 2/8/15-Invitation Letter
> 5/8/15-Fees paid
> 25/9/15-1st CO contact asking for all docs including character certificate and health certificate
> 19/10/15-All documents submitted
> 20/11/15-2nd CO contact for more evidence of employment
> 24/11/15-Final documents submitted
> 
> 23/03/16-PR + successful completion of Project Australia
> 
> Btw there was no employment verification that I know of... But I haven't contacted my employers so I can't really tell.


Great news in the morning! Thanks to your mom! Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## Jahirul

Pride said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally got the grant today
> 
> The interesting this is that I called my mom yesterday n told her that a lot of people got their grants today. I was feeling down as I had applied in Aug so my process is too delayed. She said no problem, you'll get yours tomorrow. When I woke up today there were 2 emails in my inbox n I thought wouldn't it b a miracle if that were a grant n indeed it was
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who has been waiting. Let me know if I can help anyone.
> 
> Mr time line :
> 
> Subclass 189|Points 65|CO Adelaide|Software Engineer
> 
> 22/2/15-Project Australia started
> 16/3/15-Submitted docs to ACS
> 24/3/15-ACS result received
> 4/5/15-IELTS first attempt (overall 7.5 but 6.5 in Writing)
> 10/7/15-IELTS second attempt (overall 8)
> 14/7/15-EOI submitted
> 2/8/15-Invitation Letter
> 5/8/15-Fees paid
> 25/9/15-1st CO contact asking for all docs including character certificate and health certificate
> 19/10/15-All documents submitted
> 20/11/15-2nd CO contact for more evidence of employment
> 24/11/15-Final documents submitted
> 
> 23/03/16-PR + successful completion of Project Australia
> 
> Btw there was no employment verification that I know of... But I haven't contacted my employers so I can't really tell.


Your mom is great. 
Congrats dude


----------



## Amlan

Congratulations Pride!!


----------



## naveenarja

Jahirul said:


> Your mom is great.
> 
> Congrats dude



Congrats Pride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Pride said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally got the grant today
> 
> The interesting this is that I called my mom yesterday n told her that a lot of people got their grants today. I was feeling down as I had applied in Aug so my process is too delayed. She said no problem, you'll get yours tomorrow. When I woke up today there were 2 emails in my inbox n I thought wouldn't it b a miracle if that were a grant n indeed it was
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who has been waiting. Let me know if I can help anyone.
> 
> Mr time line :
> 
> Subclass 189|Points 65|CO Adelaide|Software Engineer
> 
> 22/2/15-Project Australia started
> 16/3/15-Submitted docs to ACS
> 24/3/15-ACS result received
> 4/5/15-IELTS first attempt (overall 7.5 but 6.5 in Writing)
> 10/7/15-IELTS second attempt (overall 8)
> 14/7/15-EOI submitted
> 2/8/15-Invitation Letter
> 5/8/15-Fees paid
> 25/9/15-1st CO contact asking for all docs including character certificate and health certificate
> 19/10/15-All documents submitted
> 20/11/15-2nd CO contact for more evidence of employment
> 24/11/15-Final documents submitted
> 
> 23/03/16-PR + successful completion of Project Australia
> 
> Btw there was no employment verification that I know of... But I haven't contacted my employers so I can't really tell.



Congratulations, good news in the early hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pride

Thanks everyone. Thinking of moving in Aug. The letter came really early, like 4 hours from now.


----------



## deepgill

Pride said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally got the grant today
> 
> The interesting this is that I called my mom yesterday n told her that a lot of people got their grants today. I was feeling down as I had applied in Aug so my process is too delayed. She said no problem, you'll get yours tomorrow. When I woke up today there were 2 emails in my inbox n I thought wouldn't it b a miracle if that were a grant n indeed it was
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who has been waiting. Let me know if I can help anyone.
> 
> Mr time line :
> 
> Subclass 189|Points 65|CO Adelaide|Software Engineer
> 
> 22/2/15-Project Australia started
> 16/3/15-Submitted docs to ACS
> 24/3/15-ACS result received
> 4/5/15-IELTS first attempt (overall 7.5 but 6.5 in Writing)
> 10/7/15-IELTS second attempt (overall 8)
> 14/7/15-EOI submitted
> 2/8/15-Invitation Letter
> 5/8/15-Fees paid
> 25/9/15-1st CO contact asking for all docs including character certificate and health certificate
> 19/10/15-All documents submitted
> 20/11/15-2nd CO contact for more evidence of employment
> 24/11/15-Final documents submitted
> 
> 23/03/16-PR + successful completion of Project Australia
> 
> Btw there was no employment verification that I know of... But I haven't contacted my employers so I can't really tell.


Congratulations... Pride and MOM. It is the result of your MOM' s blessings.
Please pray for us as well .


----------



## gaus

Pride said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally got the grant today
> 
> The interesting this is that I called my mom yesterday n told her that a lot of people got their grants today. I was feeling down as I had applied in Aug so my process is too delayed. She said no problem, you'll get yours tomorrow. When I woke up today there were 2 emails in my inbox n I thought wouldn't it b a miracle if that were a grant n indeed it was
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who has been waiting. Let me know if I can help anyone.
> 
> Mr time line :
> 
> Subclass 189|Points 65|CO Adelaide|Software Engineer
> 
> 22/2/15-Project Australia started
> 16/3/15-Submitted docs to ACS
> 24/3/15-ACS result received
> 4/5/15-IELTS first attempt (overall 7.5 but 6.5 in Writing)
> 10/7/15-IELTS second attempt (overall 8)
> 14/7/15-EOI submitted
> 2/8/15-Invitation Letter
> 5/8/15-Fees paid
> 25/9/15-1st CO contact asking for all docs including character certificate and health certificate
> 19/10/15-All documents submitted
> 20/11/15-2nd CO contact for more evidence of employment
> 24/11/15-Final documents submitted
> 
> 23/03/16-PR + successful completion of Project Australia
> 
> Btw there was no employment verification that I know of... But I haven't contacted my employers so I can't really tell.


Congratulations! All the best for your future endeavors!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## ramapithecus

Hi, is there any problem if the payslip has mode of payment 'Cash' ?


----------



## deepgill

ramapithecus said:


> Hi, is there any problem if the payslip has mode of payment 'Cash' ?


Dear ramapithecus i submitted payslips but getting payment 'cashhand'.


----------



## JAN84

Pride said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally got the grant today
> 
> The interesting this is that I called my mom yesterday n told her that a lot of people got their grants today. I was feeling down as I had applied in Aug so my process is too delayed. She said no problem, you'll get yours tomorrow. When I woke up today there were 2 emails in my inbox n I thought wouldn't it b a miracle if that were a grant n indeed it was
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who has been waiting. Let me know if I can help anyone.
> 
> Mr time line :
> 
> Subclass 189|Points 65|CO Adelaide|Software Engineer
> 
> 22/2/15-Project Australia started
> 16/3/15-Submitted docs to ACS
> 24/3/15-ACS result received
> 4/5/15-IELTS first attempt (overall 7.5 but 6.5 in Writing)
> 10/7/15-IELTS second attempt (overall 8)
> 14/7/15-EOI submitted
> 2/8/15-Invitation Letter
> 5/8/15-Fees paid
> 25/9/15-1st CO contact asking for all docs including character certificate and health certificate
> 19/10/15-All documents submitted
> 20/11/15-2nd CO contact for more evidence of employment
> 24/11/15-Final documents submitted
> 
> 23/03/16-PR + successful completion of Project Australia
> 
> Btw there was no employment verification that I know of... But I haven't contacted my employers so I can't really tell.


Congratulation Pride. All the best.


----------



## skurani

All is well that ends well...Congratulations Pride. All the very best for your future endeavors. 



JAN84 said:


> Congratulation Pride. All the best.





Pride said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally got the grant today
> 
> The interesting this is that I called my mom yesterday n told her that a lot of people got their grants today. I was feeling down as I had applied in Aug so my process is too delayed. She said no problem, you'll get yours tomorrow. When I woke up today there were 2 emails in my inbox n I thought wouldn't it b a miracle if that were a grant n indeed it was
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who has been waiting. Let me know if I can help anyone.
> 
> Mr time line :
> 
> Subclass 189|Points 65|CO Adelaide|Software Engineer
> 
> 22/2/15-Project Australia started
> 16/3/15-Submitted docs to ACS
> 24/3/15-ACS result received
> 4/5/15-IELTS first attempt (overall 7.5 but 6.5 in Writing)
> 10/7/15-IELTS second attempt (overall 8)
> 14/7/15-EOI submitted
> 2/8/15-Invitation Letter
> 5/8/15-Fees paid
> 25/9/15-1st CO contact asking for all docs including character certificate and health certificate
> 19/10/15-All documents submitted
> 20/11/15-2nd CO contact for more evidence of employment
> 24/11/15-Final documents submitted
> 
> 23/03/16-PR + successful completion of Project Australia
> 
> Btw there was no employment verification that I know of... But I haven't contacted my employers so I can't really tell.


----------



## KeeDa

Amlan said:


> To all those who have got their grants - can anyone tell me what the "Visa status" means in VIVO. I have not yet travelled to Australia, so what is it supposed to show now?
> 
> And also, is there a thread in expatforum for people moving to Australia in 2016 or something?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It should say OFFSHORE and IN EFFECT for you. When you land in Australia, OFFSHORE will change to ONSHORE.


----------



## sachin_noida

Pride said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally got the grant today


Congratulations !! Best Wishes to you !!


----------



## vikaschandra

Amlan said:


> To all those who have got their grants - can anyone tell me what the "Visa status" means in VIVO. I have not yet travelled to Australia, so what is it supposed to show now?
> 
> And also, is there a thread in expatforum for people moving to Australia in 2016 or something?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


In Effect would mean "Active" (Whether the visa is still valid or not)

*WHAT EVERYTHING MEANS:*
Current date and time: Date and time of the visa status check
Visa description: Description of the visa eg Resident/Bridging/Work
Passport/ImmiCard number: Your passport number
Visa class/subclass: the visa class/subclass eg. SI 189
Visa applicant: Can be Primary, secondary or dependent
Visa grant date: Date that the visa was granted
Visa Expiry date: Date that the visa will expire
Location: Where you are at the moment. Can be 'onshore' or 'offshore'
Visa status: Whether the visa is still valid or not
Visa grant number: Visa grant number 
Enter before date: your IE should not go beyond this date
Entries allowed: Whether you can travel in and out of Australia and how many times
Period of stay: Length of time you are allowed to stay in Australia
Visa type: Type of visa eg. Bridging visa
Visa condition and all visa conditions with links for further information


----------



## Pride

Amlan said:


> To all those who have got their grants - can anyone tell me what the "Visa status" means in VIVO. I have not yet travelled to Australia, so what is it supposed to show now?
> 
> And also, is there a thread in expatforum for people moving to Australia in 2016 or something?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 is there a thread in expatforum for people moving to Australia in 2016 or something?
Same question from me.


----------



## bharathi039

Need some seniors advice here please:

I am just trying to help out one of my friends in the below scenario regarding Work experience points:

He has worked under 3 different employers for 6 years (along with 8 months in current employer) in same nominated occupation. He was able to get R&R letter from first 2 employers, but he doesn't want to disclose about his visa plans with the current employer. 

Considering the fact that, he has done BE (CSE), he should fall under Major in Computing from ACS. 

Now my question is, can we file his EOI without claiming any points for his current employment? At any case, he will still fall under 5 years slab even with first 2 employers. 

Does marking the current employment as 'Irrelevant' in EOI will affect visa process in anyway? 

TIA


----------



## prasanthkrish

Amlan said:


> To all those who have got their grants - can anyone tell me what the "Visa status" means in VIVO. I have not yet travelled to Australia, so what is it supposed to show now?
> 
> And also, is there a thread in expatforum for people moving to Australia in 2016 or something?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Amlan, Pride.

Here is the link i came accross

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/962626-moving-oz-jun-jul-2016-a.html


----------



## bharathi039

Pride said:


> is there a thread in expatforum for people moving to Australia in 2016 or something?
> Same question from me.


Here you go!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/923362-travelling-australia-2016-gang.html


----------



## prasanthkrish

bharathi039 said:


> Need some seniors advice here please:
> 
> I am just trying to help out one of my friends in the below scenario regarding Work experience points:
> 
> He has worked under 3 different employers for 6 years (along with 8 months in current employer) in same nominated occupation. He was able to get R&R letter from first 2 employers, but he doesn't want to disclose about his visa plans with the current employer.
> 
> Considering the fact that, he has done BE (CSE), he should fall under Major in Computing from ACS.
> 
> Now my question is, can we file his EOI without claiming any points for his current employment? At any case, he will still fall under 5 years slab even with first 2 employers.
> 
> Does marking the current employment as 'Irrelevant' in EOI will affect visa process in anyway?
> 
> TIA


Hi,

If your friend couldn't get an reference or experience letter from the employer, you can get an affidavit signed from his Current/ Ex colleagues for his experience there. I had done the same for my case in 2 employers. I have 4 employers including the current.


----------



## prasanthkrish

Pride said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally got the grant today
> 
> The interesting this is that I called my mom yesterday n told her that a lot of people got their grants today. I was feeling down as I had applied in Aug so my process is too delayed. She said no problem, you'll get yours tomorrow. When I woke up today there were 2 emails in my inbox n I thought wouldn't it b a miracle if that were a grant n indeed it was
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who has been waiting. Let me know if I can help anyone.
> 
> Mr time line :
> 
> Subclass 189|Points 65|CO Adelaide|Software Engineer
> 
> 22/2/15-Project Australia started
> 16/3/15-Submitted docs to ACS
> 24/3/15-ACS result received
> 4/5/15-IELTS first attempt (overall 7.5 but 6.5 in Writing)
> 10/7/15-IELTS second attempt (overall 8)
> 14/7/15-EOI submitted
> 2/8/15-Invitation Letter
> 5/8/15-Fees paid
> 25/9/15-1st CO contact asking for all docs including character certificate and health certificate
> 19/10/15-All documents submitted
> 20/11/15-2nd CO contact for more evidence of employment
> 24/11/15-Final documents submitted
> 
> 23/03/16-PR + successful completion of Project Australia
> 
> Btw there was no employment verification that I know of... But I haven't contacted my employers so I can't really tell.


Congrats mate..... All the best


----------



## buns

bharathi039 said:


> Need some seniors advice here please:
> 
> I am just trying to help out one of my friends in the below scenario regarding Work experience points:
> 
> He has worked under 3 different employers for 6 years (along with 8 months in current employer) in same nominated occupation. He was able to get R&R letter from first 2 employers, but he doesn't want to disclose about his visa plans with the current employer.
> 
> Considering the fact that, he has done BE (CSE), he should fall under Major in Computing from ACS.
> 
> Now my question is, can we file his EOI without claiming any points for his current employment? At any case, he will still fall under 5 years slab even with first 2 employers.
> 
> Does marking the current employment as 'Irrelevant' in EOI will affect visa process in anyway?
> 
> TIA


From my understanding it should be fine unless ACS doesnt mark one of the other experiences as non relevant or take off couple of years of exp while processing.


----------



## buns

Pride said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally got the grant today
> 
> The interesting this is that I called my mom yesterday n told her that a lot of people got their grants today. I was feeling down as I had applied in Aug so my process is too delayed. She said no problem, you'll get yours tomorrow. When I woke up today there were 2 emails in my inbox n I thought wouldn't it b a miracle if that were a grant n indeed it was
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who has been waiting. Let me know if I can help anyone.
> 
> Mr time line :
> 
> Subclass 189|Points 65|CO Adelaide|Software Engineer
> 
> 22/2/15-Project Australia started
> 16/3/15-Submitted docs to ACS
> 24/3/15-ACS result received
> 4/5/15-IELTS first attempt (overall 7.5 but 6.5 in Writing)
> 10/7/15-IELTS second attempt (overall 8)
> 14/7/15-EOI submitted
> 2/8/15-Invitation Letter
> 5/8/15-Fees paid
> 25/9/15-1st CO contact asking for all docs including character certificate and health certificate
> 19/10/15-All documents submitted
> 20/11/15-2nd CO contact for more evidence of employment
> 24/11/15-Final documents submitted
> 
> 23/03/16-PR + successful completion of Project Australia
> 
> Btw there was no employment verification that I know of... But I haven't contacted my employers so I can't really tell.


Congratulations Pride


----------



## Amlan

KeeDa said:


> It should say OFFSHORE and IN EFFECT for you. When you land in Australia, OFFSHORE will change to ONSHORE.


Thanks KeeDa. It shows "offshore" and "in effect" for me now.


----------



## Amlan

vikaschandra said:


> In Effect would mean "Active" (Whether the visa is still valid or not)
> 
> *WHAT EVERYTHING MEANS:*
> Current date and time: Date and time of the visa status check
> Visa description: Description of the visa eg Resident/Bridging/Work
> Passport/ImmiCard number: Your passport number
> Visa class/subclass: the visa class/subclass eg. SI 189
> Visa applicant: Can be Primary, secondary or dependent
> Visa grant date: Date that the visa was granted
> Visa Expiry date: Date that the visa will expire
> Location: Where you are at the moment. Can be 'onshore' or 'offshore'
> Visa status: Whether the visa is still valid or not
> Visa grant number: Visa grant number
> Enter before date: your IE should not go beyond this date
> Entries allowed: Whether you can travel in and out of Australia and how many times
> Period of stay: Length of time you are allowed to stay in Australia
> Visa type: Type of visa eg. Bridging visa
> Visa condition and all visa conditions with links for further information


Thanks a lot, vikas! Much appreciated.


----------



## Amlan

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi Amlan, Pride.
> 
> Here is the link i came accross
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/962626-moving-oz-jun-jul-2016-a.html


Thanks Prasanth.


----------



## parthvi

Hi people,

I have submitted my EOI on *12/03/2016* for 190 first with 55 points, then I have got PTE result with 10 points. SO I have updated my EOI for 190 and 189 with 65 points on *09/03/2016*. As a result, I have received an invitation for 190 (with 70 points) on *17/03/2016*, but I do not want to go with 190. I was expecting my 189 invitation in today' round *(23/03/2016)* but have not received.

Can anybody please tell me what's happening here because I suppose to get invited for 189 today or they will give me an invitation once my 190 invitation will get expired ? 

Please people give me your views because I am very tensed now.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
12/02/2016 - EOI (261313 Software Engineer - 55 pts) 
09/03/2016 - EOI updated (65 pts -> 189, 70 pts -> 190) 
17/03/2016 - Got invited for 190 
*23/03/2016 - Waited for 189 invitation ????*


----------



## KeeDa

parthvi said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on *12/03/2016* for 190 first with 55 points, then I have got PTE result with 10 points. SO I have updated my EOI for 190 and 189 with 65 points on *09/03/2016*. As a result, I have received an invitation for 190 (with 70 points) on *17/03/2016*, but I do not want to go with 190. I was expecting my 189 invitation in today' round *(23/03/2016)* but have not received.
> 
> Can anybody please tell me what's happening here because I suppose to get invited for 189 today or they will give me an invitation once my 190 invitation will get expired ?
> 
> Please people give me your views because I am very tensed now.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 12/02/2016 - EOI (261313 Software Engineer - 55 pts)
> 09/03/2016 - EOI updated (65 pts -> 189, 70 pts -> 190)
> 17/03/2016 - Got invited for 190
> *23/03/2016 - Waited for 189 invitation ????*


Does your EOI status say "INVITED"?


----------



## raghum4u

parthvi said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 12/03/2016 for 190 first with 55 points, then I have got PTE result with 10 points. SO I have updated my EOI for 190 and 189 with 65 points on 09/03/2016. As a result, I have received an invitation for 190 (with 70 points) on 17/03/2016, but I do not want to go with 190. I was expecting my 189 invitation in today' round (23/03/2016) but have not received.
> 
> Can anybody please tell me what's happening here because I suppose to get invited for 189 today or they will give me an invitation once my 190 invitation will get expired ?
> 
> Please people give me your views because I am very tensed now.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 12/02/2016 - EOI (261313 Software Engineer - 55 pts)
> 09/03/2016 - EOI updated (65 pts -> 189, 70 pts -> 190)
> 17/03/2016 - Got invited for 190
> 23/03/2016 - Waited for 189 invitation ????


Looking at the current invite trend, it's b better to go ahead with 190 I feel... Else getting invite for this year might be tough... Just re-think...


----------



## parthvi

Does anyone receive an invitation for 189 in today's round for EOI (261313) with 65 points?


----------



## parthvi

KeeDa said:


> Does your EOI status say "INVITED"?


I just check my EOI application in skillSelect and it does not display any status for invitation. It is the same at the time of submission even after getting invited for 190. 
Quite surprising.


----------



## parthvi

raghum4u said:


> Looking at the current invite trend, it's b better to go ahead with 190 I feel... Else getting invite for this year might be tough... Just re-think...


Are you sure dear because I am scaring now ?


----------



## KeeDa

parthvi said:


> I just check my EOI application in skillSelect and it does not display any status for invitation. It is the same at the time of submission even after getting invited for 190.
> Quite surprising.


It should be there on the front page itself. Top right corner.


----------



## parthvi

KeeDa said:


> It should? be there on the front page itself. Top right corner.


No it's "SUBMITTED" I have just double checked on skillSlect. Can you please advise me what sould I do ? wait for 189 or go ahead with 190?


----------



## parthvi

parthvi said:


> No it's blank I have just double checked on skillSlect. Can you please advise me what sould I do ? wait for 189 or go ahead with 190?


Sorry the status is showing "SUBMITTED" still


----------



## kawal_547

parthvi said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 12/03/2016 for 190 first with 55 points, then I have got PTE result with 10 points. SO I have updated my EOI for 190 and 189 with 65 points on 09/03/2016. As a result, I have received an invitation for 190 (with 70 points) on 17/03/2016, but I do not want to go with 190. I was expecting my 189 invitation in today' round (23/03/2016) but have not received.
> 
> Can anybody please tell me what's happening here because I suppose to get invited for 189 today or they will give me an invitation once my 190 invitation will get expired ?
> 
> Please people give me your views because I am very tensed now.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 12/02/2016 - EOI (261313 Software Engineer - 55 pts)
> 09/03/2016 - EOI updated (65 pts -> 189, 70 pts -> 190)
> 17/03/2016 - Got invited for 190
> 23/03/2016 - Waited for 189 invitation ????


Hi Parthiv,

I guess even 190 invite is valid for 2 months.

To make an invite effective & seal it, only a transaction is needed to lodge the visa which can be done in few minutes.

I would suggest you to wait for 189 till last moment of your 190 validity.

If not successful in 189 then just lodge ur visa and pay ur fees before this financial year ends which is far from the expiry of your 190.

So you are safe now and can play with.

Lodging yoyr visa will seal the invite points irrespective they change criteria from July onwards or not.

So you can.watch n play and then make your move.

189 gives you a window to go anywhere in Aus anytime....190 makes you stuck to a particular state......n 2 years is not a less time esp when one is starting from scratch.

All the best.


----------



## parthvi

Please need your suggestions candidates.


parthvi said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on *12/03/2016* for 190 first with 55 points, then I have got PTE result with 10 points. SO I have updated my EOI for 190 and 189 with 65 points on *09/03/2016*. As a result, I have received an invitation for 190 (with 70 points) on *17/03/2016*, but I do not want to go with 190. I was expecting my 189 invitation in today' round *(23/03/2016)* but have not received.
> 
> Can anybody please tell me what's happening here because I suppose to get invited for 189 today or they will give me an invitation once my 190 invitation will get expired ?
> 
> Please people give me your views because I am very tensed now.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 12/02/2016 - EOI (261313 Software Engineer - 55 pts)
> 09/03/2016 - EOI updated (65 pts -> 189, 70 pts -> 190)
> 17/03/2016 - Got invited for 190
> *23/03/2016 - Waited for 189 invitation ????*


----------



## parthvi

kawal_547 said:


> Hi Parthiv,
> 
> I guess even 190 invite is valid for 2 months.
> 
> To make an invite effective & seal it, only a transaction is needed to lodge the visa which can be done in few minutes.
> 
> I would suggest you to wait for 189 till last moment of your 190 validity.
> 
> If not successful in 189 then just lodge ur visa and pay ur fees before this financial year ends which is far from the expiry of your 190.
> 
> So you are safe now and can play with.
> 
> Lodging yoyr visa will seal the invite points irrespective they change criteria from July onwards or not.
> 
> So you can.watch n play and then make your move.
> 
> 189 gives you a window to go anywhere in Aus anytime....190 makes you stuck to a particular state......n 2 years is not a less time esp when one is starting from scratch.
> 
> All the best.


Just for your information 190 invite is only valid for 14 days. My link is getting expired in 10 days as it has strictly mentioned in the invite email.


----------



## KeeDa

parthvi said:


> Sorry the status is showing "SUBMITTED" still


Then you have not really received any 190 invitation and you still stand a chance to get invited for the 189 option. I think you just received an email about nomination from the state and probably a few links to pay the nomination fees should you be interested to take it up. You can reply to them about your preference (i.e. decline their offer), uncheck the 190 option and wait for 189; or you may just ignore it altogether.


----------



## kawal_547

parthvi said:


> Just for your information 190 invite is only valid for 14 days. My link is getting expired in 10 days as it has strictly mentioned in the invite email.


When is the next 189 draw?

If within a week or within next 10 days then wait n make your payment for 190 on the penultimate day.

I would still suggest to wait till 9th day. As you are still safe till then.

But do NOT forfeit 190 even if anybody says that you will get an invite in future rounds.


----------



## parthvi

kawal_547 said:


> When is the next 189 draw?
> 
> If within a week or within next 10 days then wait n make your payment for 190 on the penultimate day.
> 
> I would still suggest to wait till 9th day. As you are still safe till then.
> 
> But do NOT forfeit 190 even if anybody says that you will get an invite in future rounds.


The next round may be after 15 days.


----------



## parthvi

KeeDa said:


> Then you have not really received any 190 invitation and you still stand a chance to get invited for the 189 option. I think you just received an email about nomination from the state and probably a few links to pay the nomination fees should you be interested to take it up. You can reply to them about your preference (i.e. decline their offer), uncheck the 190 option and wait for 189; or you may just ignore it altogether.


You are right mate. I have just gone through the 190 visa procedure again and I can say that I have received an invitation for NSW Nomination, not actual visa 190 skillselect invitation. What do you reckon now?


----------



## KeeDa

parthvi said:


> You are right mate. I have just gone through the 190 visa procedure again and I can say that I have received an invitation for NSW Nomination, not actual visa 190 skillselect invitation. What do you reckon now?


As I said earlier- either reply to the state about your intentions or choose to ignore it.
Your 189 does stand a chance to get invited in the next round.


----------



## dakshch

Any 263111 gsm Adelaide applicant who has recently got a grant ??


----------



## andreyx108b

dakshch said:


> Any 263111 gsm Adelaide applicant who has recently got a grant ??


Check the tracker, should be few.


----------



## dakshch

andreyx108b said:


> Check the tracker, should be few.



Just checked immitracker. 
Only 4 people from 263111 who have lodged there visa in December to February have received a grant. 

Thats 4 out of 19 applicants. Thats only about 20% applications have been processed. 

Out of 7 listed applicants for December, only 1 has been lucky to get a grant.

These Statistics are so depressing.


----------



## AUS_WAIT

Hello Everyone,

With god grace , i received grant today(23rd march) for me, my wife and child.

I am very thankful to all the people out here and wish them that they too get their grants soon.

I waited for more than 8 months after visa lodge date and I know that this wait is terrible.

I wish everyone get their grant soon. happy holi


----------



## dakshch

AUS_WAIT said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> With god grace , i received grant today(23rd march) for me, my wife and child.
> 
> I am very thankful to all the people out here and wish them that they too get their grants soon.
> 
> I waited for more than 8 months after visa lodge date and I know that this wait is terrible.
> 
> I wish everyone get their grant soon. happy holi


Congrats mate... Your patience paid off.


----------



## vikaschandra

AUS_WAIT said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> With god grace , i received grant today(23rd march) for me, my wife and child.
> 
> I am very thankful to all the people out here and wish them that they too get their grants soon.
> 
> I waited for more than 8 months after visa lodge date and I know that this wait is terrible.
> 
> I wish everyone get their grant soon. happy holi


Congratulations mate. Hope the long awaited grant brings loads of happiness to you and your family. Best wishes for future endeavors


----------



## AUS_WAIT

dakshch said:


> Congrats mate... Your patience paid off.


Thanks a lot buddy.Yes it was tough but there was no other way but to keep calm and wait. 

Hope yours grant is on the way too


----------



## andreyx108b

AUS_WAIT said:


> Hello Everyone, With god grace , i received grant today(23rd march) for me, my wife and child. I am very thankful to all the people out here and wish them that they too get their grants soon. I waited for more than 8 months after visa lodge date and I know that this wait is terrible. I wish everyone get their grant soon. happy holi


Congrats!


----------



## AUS_WAIT

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations mate. Hope the long awaited grant brings loads of happiness to you and your family. Best wishes for future endeavors



Thanks a lot Vikas


----------



## giridharanb

AUS_WAIT said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> With god grace , i received grant today(23rd march) for me, my wife and child.
> 
> I am very thankful to all the people out here and wish them that they too get their grants soon.
> 
> I waited for more than 8 months after visa lodge date and I know that this wait is terrible.
> 
> I wish everyone get their grant soon. happy holi


Congrats, but really shocked that 190 has taken 8 months. Did you put your application on hold for any reason for a couple of months in between?

189 has a priority queue that is lower than 190, so 190 should usually come within 3-4 months. 8 months is very surprising.


----------



## prasanthkrish

AUS_WAIT said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> With god grace , i received grant today(23rd march) for me, my wife and child.
> 
> I am very thankful to all the people out here and wish them that they too get their grants soon.
> 
> I waited for more than 8 months after visa lodge date and I know that this wait is terrible.
> 
> I wish everyone get their grant soon. happy holi


Congrats man...


----------



## gaus

AUS_WAIT said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> With god grace , i received grant today(23rd march) for me, my wife and child.
> 
> I am very thankful to all the people out here and wish them that they too get their grants soon.
> 
> I waited for more than 8 months after visa lodge date and I know that this wait is terrible.
> 
> I wish everyone get their grant soon. happy holi


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## deepgill

AUS_WAIT said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> With god grace , i received grant today(23rd march) for me, my wife and child.
> 
> I am very thankful to all the people out here and wish them that they too get their grants soon.
> 
> I waited for more than 8 months after visa lodge date and I know that this wait is terrible.
> 
> I wish everyone get their grant soon. happy holi


Dear Aus_Wait congratulations and best of luck. I know this waiting period because i am also June applicant but now you are free from this tension.
Good luck


----------



## deepgill

Guys what is the status of immigration staff's strike??


----------



## prasanthkrish

deepgill said:


> Guys what is the status of immigration staff's strike??


Looks like they had suspended the Strike due to the horrifying terrorist attack in Brussels

Brussels terrorist attacks cause Border Protection's union strike to be suspended | Daily Mail Online


----------



## prasanthkrish

Guys,

Have anyone got the grant today? Is DIBP working today?


----------



## deepgill

prasanthkrish said:


> Looks like they had suspended the Strike due to the horrifying terrorist attack in Brussels
> 
> Brussels terrorist attacks cause Border Protection's union strike to be suspended | Daily Mail Online


Thanks a lot prasanthkrish


----------



## Majician

Well so far no grants reported??


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> Well so far no grants reported??


So, its a dry day..... And a long vacation of 4 days for OZZIE starts tomorrow. Guess DIBP officials will be back only next week mid......

Till then wait continues..............:juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## Alfar

I have query about police check:
I took the police clearance certificate both from Bangladesh and Australia more than a year ago. I am wondering whether they are still valid or I have to take it again?


----------



## Evan82

Alfar said:


> I have query about police check:
> I took the police clearance certificate both from Bangladesh and Australia more than a year ago. I am wondering whether they are still valid or I have to take it again?


I'm afraid not. They should have been taken within 1 year of application, so you have to produce new ones.


----------



## prasanthkrish

prasanthkrish said:


> So, its a dry day..... And a long vacation of 4 days for OZZIE starts tomorrow. Guess DIBP officials will be back only next week mid......
> 
> Till then wait continues..............:juggle::juggle::juggle:


Just an update to the earlier post...Actually the Public holiday for Easter starts from Today (24/3) to Monday (28/3) . Monday included...... 

So pls dont get frustrated by checking in to IMMI account during this time period......

Best of luck for all waiting for grant (That includes me toooo.....)


----------



## Alfar

Evan82 said:


> I'm afraid not. They should have been taken within 1 year of application, so you have to produce new ones.


Thanks mate.


----------



## gurmeethundal

AUS_WAIT said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> With god grace , i received grant today(23rd march) for me, my wife and child.
> 
> I am very thankful to all the people out here and wish them that they too get their grants soon.
> 
> I waited for more than 8 months after visa lodge date and I know that this wait is terrible.
> 
> I wish everyone get their grant soon. happy holi



Congrats!!! All the best for future endeavors...


----------



## arun32

Celebrating 100th day after Visa Lodge  
Waiting for grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## AUS_WAIT

giridharanb said:


> Congrats, but really shocked that 190 has taken 8 months. Did you put your application on hold for any reason for a couple of months in between?
> 
> 189 has a priority queue that is lower than 190, so 190 should usually come within 3-4 months. 8 months is very surprising.


No I didn't put my application on Hold. Yes it was surprising to me as well that Y only me who is waiting for so long.. Don't know what took them so long even after employment verification


----------



## panna

arun32 said:


> Celebrating 100th day after Visa Lodge
> Waiting for grant:fingerscrossed:


Dear Arun
your time line is very similer to mine...
only difference of ANZCO CODE.. mine is 263111.
I applied of 8th dec. status shows 'Application received'
I too from bangalore...


----------



## arun32

Hi Panna,

Since your status is Application Received, Its time for direct Grant....

Like Amlan, (applied on dec 20th) got direct grant this week...His status changed directly from Application Received to Finalized.

Cheerup mate, We both should get our grants next week and celebrate in UB City...


----------



## AUS_WAIT

deepgill said:


> Dear Aus_Wait congratulations and best of luck. I know this waiting period because i am also June applicant but now you are free from this tension.
> Good luck


Hello Deepgill,

Yes brother everytime i saw your timeline i found you and me are the only applicants who are the oldest in this thread waiting and wating....

Surely your grant is on the way....have a bit more of patience...


My advice to all the people waiting for grant is ..let it come when it will and enjoy what you are doing currently

As when the grant will come then ....when to go, should i go first and family come later or should be go together and they come back and when i will be in good job then i will call them...and all sort of selling and purchasing..ufff. these will creep up as this is happening to me now... So enjoy the current moment


----------



## deepgill

AUS_WAIT said:


> Hello Deepgill,
> 
> Yes brother everytime i saw your timeline i found you and me are the only applicants who are the oldest in this thread waiting and wating....
> 
> Surely your grant is on the way....have a bit more of patience...
> 
> 
> My advice to all the people waiting for grant is ..let it come when it will and enjoy what you are doing currently
> 
> As when the grant will come then ....when to go, should i go first and family come later or should be go together and they come back and when i will be in good job then i will call them...and all sort of selling and purchasing..ufff. these will creep up as this is happening to me now... So enjoy the current moment


Dear Aus first of all thanks for your kind words and yes my hope is still alive to enjoy this lucky day and concentrating on my job, enjoying with my family, and praying to GOD. I know the happiness of the grant because i enjoyed this moment about 8 years ago.
If you have good relationship with your friends or relatives there ,you should go with your family. It will easy for you to find the rental properties, stores, job searching etc without any worry.
Best of luck for your future endeavors.


----------



## panna

arun32 said:


> Hi Panna,
> 
> Since your status is Application Received, Its time for direct Grant....
> 
> Like Amlan, (applied on dec 20th) got direct grant this week...His status changed directly from Application Received to Finalized.
> 
> Cheerup mate, We both should get our grants next week and celebrate in UB City...


may god bless us all. Done bro...UB City


----------



## Pride

panna said:


> arun32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Panna,
> 
> Since your status is Application Received, Its time for direct Grant....
> 
> Like Amlan, (applied on dec 20th) got direct grant this week...His status changed directly from Application Received to Finalized.
> 
> Cheerup mate, We both should get our grants next week and celebrate in UB City...
> 
> 
> 
> may god bless us all. Done bro...UB City
Click to expand...

What's ub city?


----------



## Amlan

arun32 said:


> Hi Panna,
> 
> Since your status is Application Received, Its time for direct Grant....
> 
> Like Amlan, (applied on dec 20th) got direct grant this week...His status changed directly from Application Received to Finalized.
> 
> Cheerup mate, We both should get our grants next week and celebrate in UB City...


Rightly said by Arun. Panna - I'm sure you're on your way to a direct grant in the next week. Just keep on checking your immiaccount from time to time from Tuesday and don't leave it till evening to find out the good news like me  

Both you and Arun should be getting your grants soon as your wait has been quite long. Best wishes for both of your grants.


----------



## arun32

Pride said:


> What's ub city?


HI Pride,

UB City is a luxury mall, and many restaurents, pubs and cafe , nice place in bangalore


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

*Visa Granted *

Dear All,

I am very happy to inform you that I have received the grant for me, my wife and child on 22-March.
I stopped checking the account daily believing that it will take frustration away and hoped I will receive the grant during this festive season !

Thanks to all the wonderful people here for being extremely helpfup and supportive !!!

I pray to god to shower people with grant letters !

Here is my timeline.

189 | 261313 | Invited: 08-JAN-2016 (65 points) | Lodged: 18-Jan | Form 80, 16 uploaded - 4-Feb | CO Contact (Adelaide) - 4-Feb (asked PCC(IND)/Med and "Evidence of Employment" | PCC Police verification Initiated - 04-FEB | Medics Cleared - 05-FEB | Police Verification - 09-Feb (doc fwded on 11-feb) | 18-Feb - SP/police commissioner cleared PCC and sent docs to RPO | 26-Feb - PCC Issued by RPO DELHI when I insisted (NO SMS/Email received, i didnt wait and went there directly) | Grant 22-Mar-2016 :second: | IED 4-Feb-17 | Travel ~Jul2016 lane:


----------



## vikaschandra

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very happy to inform you that I have received the grant for me, my wife and child on 22-March.
> I stopped checking the account daily believing that it will take frustration away and hoped I will receive the grant during this festive season !
> 
> Thanks to all the wonderful people here for being extremely helpfup and supportive !!!
> 
> I pray to god to shower people with grant letters !
> 
> Here is my timeline.
> 
> 189 | 261313 | Invited: 08-JAN-2016 (65 points) | Lodged: 18-Jan | Form 80, 16 uploaded - 4-Feb | CO Contact (Adelaide) - 4-Feb (asked PCC(IND)/Med and "Evidence of Employment" | PCC Police verification Initiated - 04-FEB | Medics Cleared - 05-FEB | Police Verification - 09-Feb (doc fwded on 11-feb) | 18-Feb - SP/police commissioner cleared PCC and sent docs to RPO | 26-Feb - PCC Issued by RPO DELHI when I insisted (NO SMS/Email received, i didnt wait and went there directly) | Grant 22-Mar-2016 :second: | IED 4-Feb-17 | Travel ~Jul2016 lane:



Wonderful news Ratnesh. Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## dhawalNpatel

delhi_ratnesh said:


> ....... Here is my timeline. 189 | 261313 | Invited: 08-JAN-2016 (65 points) | Lodged: 18-Jan | Form 80, 16 uploaded - 4-Feb | CO Contact (Adelaide) - 4-Feb (asked PCC(IND)/Med and "Evidence of Employment" | PCC Police verification Initiated - 04-FEB | Medics Cleared - 05-FEB | Police Verification - 09-Feb (doc fwded on 11-feb) | 18-Feb - SP/police commissioner cleared PCC and sent docs to RPO | 26-Feb - PCC Issued by RPO DELHI when I insisted (NO SMS/Email received, i didnt wait and went there directly) | Grant 22-Mar-2016 :second: | IED 4-Feb-17 | Travel ~Jul2016 lane:


Congratulations Ritesh.


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

vikaschandra said:


> Wonderful news Ratnesh. Congratulations to you and your family


Thank you Vikas !



dhawalNpatel said:


> Congratulations Ritesh.


Thank you Dhawal !


----------



## spaniant

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very happy to inform you that I have received the grant for me, my wife and child on 22-March.
> I stopped checking the account daily believing that it will take frustration away and hoped I will receive the grant during this festive season !
> 
> Thanks to all the wonderful people here for being extremely helpfup and supportive !!!
> 
> I pray to god to shower people with grant letters !
> 
> Here is my timeline.
> 
> 189 | 261313 | Invited: 08-JAN-2016 (65 points) | Lodged: 18-Jan | Form 80, 16 uploaded - 4-Feb | CO Contact (Adelaide) - 4-Feb (asked PCC(IND)/Med and "Evidence of Employment" | PCC Police verification Initiated - 04-FEB | Medics Cleared - 05-FEB | Police Verification - 09-Feb (doc fwded on 11-feb) | 18-Feb - SP/police commissioner cleared PCC and sent docs to RPO | 26-Feb - PCC Issued by RPO DELHI when I insisted (NO SMS/Email received, i didnt wait and went there directly) | Grant 22-Mar-2016 :second: | IED 4-Feb-17 | Travel ~Jul2016 lane:


Congrats buddy


----------



## dakshch

panna said:


> Dear Arun
> 
> your time line is very similer to mine...
> 
> only difference of ANZCO CODE.. mine is 263111.
> 
> I applied of 8th dec. status shows 'Application received'
> 
> I too from bangalore...




Hey 
I too applied for 263111 on Dec 8th 2015. CO contact on 11 jan and nothing since.

Waiting waiting...


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

DIBP staff will be on strike from 29 march to 7 april ... it will effect airport immigration process but i m not sure whether it is going to effect visa grant process.

official post "The Community and Public Sector Union (CPSU) has suspended all planned Protected Industrial Action (PIA) from today, 23 March until the end of Monday, 28 March. Business as usual arrangements will be in place for all operations over this period, including air and cruise ship traveller clearances. The CPSU has notified PIA continues from Tuesday, 29 March to Thursday, 7 April"


----------



## panna

Pride said:


> What's ub city?


UB city is the place in Bangalore, luxury mall, Pubs & restaurants.


----------



## panna

Amlan said:


> Rightly said by Arun. Panna - I'm sure you're on your way to a direct grant in the next week. Just keep on checking your immiaccount from time to time from Tuesday and don't leave it till evening to find out the good news like me
> 
> Both you and Arun should be getting your grants soon as your wait has been quite long. Best wishes for both of your grants.


Thanks Bro, 
Congrats for your grant & wish you a happy life....


----------



## drjengoa

Please help. After my skills assessment from Engineers Australia, I thought my academic qualification being comparable to that from Australian universities for a professional mechanical engineer meant I met Australian study requirements. For this reason I had 60 points from skillselect and was invited for visa 189. Now I realize I was in error. What should I do? I'm thinking of writing PTE-Academic to obtain 20 points so I can meet the requirements. What should I do? If I meet the 20 points from English, Can I still use the current ITA before it expires in 60 days? 
Anzsco 233512 mechanical engineer 
IELTS L 7.5, R7.0, W7.5, S7.0
English 10 points 
Education 15 points 
Age (40 years) 15 points 
Experience 15 points 
Total 55 points


----------



## Cgarik

momentum in this thread is going slow day by day..... how many ICT BA are still waiting for grants ..these holidays are killing me and like cherry on top of ice cream.. strikes!!


----------



## Cgarik

i hope we get grants next week


----------



## Majician

That is because of vacations that people are not active, conversations will start from tomorrow !!! Only if the strike announced by DIBP is just for the Airports and not for the Visa processing officers


----------



## ice_cool

Have you received the invitation? If yes then wait for the EOI to get expired and within that time try for 20 points in language. If you achieve it fine else just apply for state sponsorship as it will give you extra 5 points making you eligible to apply for the visa.



drjengoa said:


> Please help. After my skills assessment from Engineers Australia, I thought my academic qualification being comparable to that from Australian universities for a professional mechanical engineer meant I met Australian study requirements. For this reason I had 60 points from skillselect and was invited for visa 189. Now I realize I was in error. What should I do? I'm thinking of writing PTE-Academic to obtain 20 points so I can meet the requirements. What should I do? If I meet the 20 points from English, Can I still use the current ITA before it expires in 60 days?
> Anzsco 233512 mechanical engineer
> IELTS L 7.5, R7.0, W7.5, S7.0
> English 10 points
> Education 15 points
> Age (40 years) 15 points
> Experience 15 points
> Total 55 points


----------



## Amlan

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very happy to inform you that I have received the grant for me, my wife and child on 22-March.
> I stopped checking the account daily believing that it will take frustration away and hoped I will receive the grant during this festive season !
> 
> Thanks to all the wonderful people here for being extremely helpfup and supportive !!!
> 
> I pray to god to shower people with grant letters !
> 
> Here is my timeline.
> 
> 189 | 261313 | Invited: 08-JAN-2016 (65 points) | Lodged: 18-Jan | Form 80, 16 uploaded - 4-Feb | CO Contact (Adelaide) - 4-Feb (asked PCC(IND)/Med and "Evidence of Employment" | PCC Police verification Initiated - 04-FEB | Medics Cleared - 05-FEB | Police Verification - 09-Feb (doc fwded on 11-feb) | 18-Feb - SP/police commissioner cleared PCC and sent docs to RPO | 26-Feb - PCC Issued by RPO DELHI when I insisted (NO SMS/Email received, i didnt wait and went there directly) | Grant 22-Mar-2016 :second: | IED 4-Feb-17 | Travel ~Jul2016 lane:


Congratulations delhi_ratnesh!!


----------



## Eage

Hi all,

Can someone please let me know how long it takes to get an invitation for 190 Victoria. System Analyst (261112) with 65 points.
ACS cleared.
EOI applied on 16/03/2016.
PTE - 10 pts


Thanks in advance.


----------



## vikaschandra

Eage said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone please let me know how long it takes to get an invitation for 190 Victoria. System Analyst (261112) with 65 points.
> ACS cleared.
> EOI applied on 16/03/2016.
> PTE - 10 pts
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Check for the trend on invites by vic under EOI for 190 at https://myimmitracker.com


----------



## vikaschandra

Majician said:


> That is because of vacations that people are not active, conversations will start from tomorrow !!! Only if the strike announced by DIBP is just for the Airports and not for the Visa processing officers


Majician DIBP are on holiday today as well Easter Monday and would resume work from tomorrow 29th Mar. Would have to wait for another 24 hours to see how the grant flows


----------



## Majician

vikaschandra said:


> Majician DIBP are on holiday today as well Easter Monday and would resume work from tomorrow 29th Mar. Would have to wait for another 24 hours to see how the grant flows


Yes Vikas I know that, what about strike? Any idea about that??


----------



## raghum4u

vikaschandra said:


> Majician DIBP are on holiday today as well Easter Monday and would resume work from tomorrow 29th Mar. Would have to wait for another 24 hours to see how the grant flows


Hey Vikas, nice.. Even after the Grant you are on this thread... Nice to see you. Btw when are you planning to fly...


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> Yes Vikas I know that, what about strike? Any idea about that??


Hi Majician,

The Srtike is postponed.

Australia’s Easter airport strikes cancelled after Brussels terror attack - Government News


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> Yes Vikas I know that, what about strike? Any idea about that??


Hi Majician,

The Strike is postponed.

Australia’s Easter airport strikes cancelled after Brussels terror attack - Government News


----------



## vikaschandra

raghum4u said:


> Hey Vikas, nice.. Even after the Grant you are on this thread... Nice to see you. Btw when are you planning to fly...


Enjoy being on the forum and will so until I can 

Planning for Early July 2016. Hoping to see all of our guys from forum someday in Australia.


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi Majician,
> 
> The Srtike is postponed.
> 
> Australia’s Easter airport strikes cancelled after Brussels terror attack - Government News


they postponed it till 28 march ... it will start again from 29 march to 7 april affecting all airports .. whole schedule is available at DIBP website alongwith city timings ... i m not sure about visa processing departments.

check these links ...

https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustralia/?fref=ts

Travellers - interruption to airport services from 29 March 2016


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

they postponed it till 28 march ... it will start again from 29 march to 7 april affecting all airports .. whole schedule is available at DIBP website alongwith city timings ... i m not sure about visa processing departments.

check these links ...

https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustralia/?fref=ts

Travellers - interruption to airport services from 29 March 2016


----------



## ManjilTam

Is visa fee and vac 2 payment fee refundable? I want to know the worst case scenario.


----------



## vikaschandra

ManjilTam said:


> Is visa fee and vac 2 payment fee refundable? I want to know the worst case scenario.



Nope I do not think it would be refunded if the case if refused.


----------



## Evan82

ManjilTam said:


> Is visa fee and vac 2 payment fee refundable? I want to know the worst case scenario.


VISA fee: Generally NO.
But there has been 1 or 2 cases I have seen where VISA fee has been refunded.
VAC2, I'm not sure...


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi guys,
Just a quick question, do we need Polio vaccination certificate again when we travel to Oz. I have submitted my Polio vaccination certificate 8 months ago when my PR process was in progress.


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

spaniant said:


> Congrats buddy


Thank you Spaniant !



Amlan said:


> Congratulations delhi_ratnesh!!


Thank you Amlan !


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

ManjilTam said:


> Is visa fee and vac 2 payment fee refundable? I want to know the worst case scenario.


No its not refunded. Worst case is that you loose all your money.
Its refunded only if applicant is deceased and I think a few other similar conditions, so practically NON REFUNDABLE.


----------



## Majician

Guys, so the countdown begins tonight !!! Wish all long awaiting applicants receive their grants soon !!!


----------



## Gundi

Majician said:


> Guys, so the countdown begins tonight !!! Wish all long awaiting applicants receive their grants soon !!!


So far I've resisted the urge to call DIBP assuming they must be overloaded but now anxiety getting the better of me!! Specially when I compare my timeline to other people who've applied in 2016 and received grants already! 

Meine kya paap kiya hain?


----------



## dakshch

Does Dibp ever start processing the backlog??
Like if the older pending cases are given a priority at any time ??
Can we expect them to come back from holidays and start with older cases ???


----------



## dakshch

113 days... Hope 13 turns out to be lucky for me.


----------



## sidk

104 days since visa lodge and still waiting with no CO contact whatsoever.

Called DIBP today morning and was notified that my application is under active processing as of this moment.

I think I heard them say it is with AIA (i could be wrong). Anybody know what AIA is? Definitely not Australian Immigration Agency as that is a migration agency i.e. not with the govt.

Also, under active processing at this moment could mean that I should expect a decision to made real soon, right?


----------



## giridharanb

158 days and counting. 

A little birdie told me that pending applications will get cleared in the Apr-Jun quarter as this is the last Qtr in the Australian year and the migration program will undergo more changes effective July 2016.

A good number of ICT occupations will get taken out of the SOL, it seems.


----------



## firsttimer

All the best for those waiting .. Be patient , its just around the corner


----------



## deepgill

...... Finisheddddddddd.... 9 months......, no good news for me.


----------



## andreyx108b

deepgill said:


> ...... Finisheddddddddd.... 9 months......, no good news for me.


I wish you (and all) getting a grant soon.


----------



## giridharanb

An update:

I got a note from GSM allocated asking my consent to revise my points to 65.

They have mentioned that they have reviewed and are satisfied that I have inadvertently chosen my education as Bachelors instead of Graduate diploma. Thus my education points will be 10 and not 15. 

I have just replied giving the consent.


----------



## vikaschandra

giridharanb said:


> An update:
> 
> I got a note from GSM allocated asking my consent to revise my points to 65.
> 
> They have mentioned that they have reviewed and are satisfied that I have inadvertently chosen my education as Bachelors instead of Graduate diploma. Thus my education points will be 10 and not 15.
> 
> I have just replied giving the consent.


Well Giridhar seems like they are trying to close your case. After the consent hopefully the grant would be coming soon


----------



## prasanthkrish

Any grants today??????


----------



## cozmopravesh

110 days


----------



## prasanthkrish

Looks like i will also join the century club soon......98 days and counting.....


----------



## arun32

Completed 15 weeks AKA 105 days after lodging visa and 43 days after CO Contact.

The long wait is really frustrating , day by day i am losing hope of getting a grant, and started thinking, i will never get my visa ...

If this continues , i really do not know what i will do


----------



## cozmopravesh

arun32 said:


> Completed 15 weeks AKA 105 days after lodging visa and 43 days after CO Contact.
> 
> The long wait is really frustrating , day by day i am losing hope of getting a grant, and started thinking, i will never get my visa ...
> 
> If this continues , i really do not know what i will do



My excitement fading away day by day. I don't know even if now I get VISA, will I be able to enjoy the moment wholeheartedly as I have run out of energy.

seems we both are in same boat Arun.


----------



## arun32

cozmopravesh said:


> My excitement fading away day by day. I don't know even if now I get VISA, will I be able to enjoy the moment wholeheartedly as I have run out of energy.
> 
> seems we both are in same boat Arun.


Hi Pravesh, 

Yes mate, its like am completely drained out of energy and this reflects in the present life , I am not enjoying anything thats happening in my life at the moment, thinking only of this visa , visa and visa alone....

Requesting Universe to send some light....


----------



## andreyx108b

I am sure grants will starts soon.


----------



## kawal_547

cozmopravesh said:


> My excitement fading away day by day. I don't know even if now I get VISA, will I be able to enjoy the moment wholeheartedly as I have run out of energy.
> 
> seems we both are in same boat Arun.


Pravesh,

Same boat as you in terms of file n wait.

However we were not born with Aus PR.....we started this process with our effort and our own wish.

Let the time come which is correct for all of us and let us keep calm till then and be patient.

Till then lets carry on with our lives here like we have been doing till now.

I'm sure when ever it comes.....it will surely bring tears of joy n happiness and a new challenge to prove ourselves for a much better life n future ahead.

God bless us all.


----------



## cozmopravesh

arun32 said:


> Hi Pravesh,
> 
> Yes mate, its like am completely drained out of energy and this reflects in the present life , I am not enjoying anything thats happening in my life at the moment, thinking only of this visa , visa and visa alone....
> 
> Requesting Universe to send some light....



Hi contacted my Australian agent today and informed that it's going to be 4 months for my visa lodge, I then asked if he has any idea when should I expect.

he replied that the delay is due to heavy backlog.

I then asked if he can inquire about my application, he said there are others who applied before you and we contacted for them and Dept said it's due to backlog.

:juggle:


----------



## kawal_547

Can any Buddha here enlighten us that whether DIBP has started working from today post their vacation?

As I have not seen a single movement by any of the applicant on this forum which has come from DIBP end today?

Atleast some "real" news about this might make many of us at peace and in some less anxiety.


----------



## manreetvirk

cozmopravesh said:


> My excitement fading away day by day. I don't know even if now I get VISA, will I be able to enjoy the moment wholeheartedly as I have run out of energy.
> 
> seems we both are in same boat Arun.


Same here...


----------



## cozmopravesh

kawal_547 said:


> Pravesh,
> 
> Same boat as you in terms of file n wait.
> 
> However we were not born with Aus PR.....we started this process with our effort and our own wish.
> 
> Let the time come which is correct for all of us and let us keep calm till then and be patient.
> 
> Till then lets carry on with our lives here like we have been doing till now.
> 
> I'm sure when ever it comes.....it will surely bring tears of joy n happiness and a new challenge to prove ourselves for a much better life n future ahead.
> 
> God bless us all.



Rightly said Kawal.

But ..... Dil hai ki manta nai 

Translation: The heart doesn't listen


----------



## prasanthkrish

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi contacted my Australian agent today and informed that it's going to be 4 months for my visa lodge, I then asked if he has any idea when should I expect.
> 
> he replied that the delay is due to heavy backlog.
> 
> I then asked if he can inquire about my application, he said there are others who applied before you and we contacted for them and Dept said it's due to backlog.
> 
> :juggle:


What the hell....If there are so many back logs and they are clearing it, then how come 2016 applicants are getting grants....(Not against getting grants fro 2016 gang). Got really frustrated with the same reply.

They should give priority for the back logs then....


----------



## giridharanb

guys, don't lose hope. GSM got back to my case to at least ask a question after 158 days. Look at my timelines. Be positive. 

If my case can do anything for you guys, it should give you hope. Keep the spirits up.


----------



## thewolfsingh

127 days !!


----------



## giridharanb

vikaschandra said:


> Well Giridhar seems like they are trying to close your case. After the consent hopefully the grant would be coming soon


When I got this email, I logged into immiaccount to see if I can provide consent that way. To my surprise, immiaccount said "Assessment in Progress".

Email was the only way to provide this consent. Does this mean no further information is required to make a decision and the only thing required was my consent to adjust the points?


----------



## cozmopravesh

giridharanb said:


> When I got this email, I logged into immiaccount to see if I can provide consent that way. To my surprise, immiaccount said "Assessment in Progress".
> 
> Email was the only way to provide this consent. Does this mean no further information is required to make a decision and the only thing required was my consent to adjust the points?



I guess, your application is in final stage and once they receive your consent, it should not take more than few days to send you GRANT.

Best wishes


----------



## arun32

giridharanb said:


> When I got this email, I logged into immiaccount to see if I can provide consent that way. To my surprise, immiaccount said "Assessment in Progress".
> 
> Email was the only way to provide this consent. Does this mean no further information is required to make a decision and the only thing required was my consent to adjust the points?


As far i have seen in forum, After the consent mail, people get their grants very soon...

Plan for your celebrations Giri... All the best


----------



## raghum4u

arun32 said:


> Hi Pravesh,
> 
> Yes mate, its like am completely drained out of energy and this reflects in the present life , I am not enjoying anything thats happening in my life at the moment, thinking only of this visa , visa and visa alone....
> 
> Requesting Universe to send some light....


These are the same words and same situation I'm in. Guy's let's be together.... And face the coming days...


----------



## sachin_noida

120 days completed today. Waiting to receive the grant....


----------



## chiku oz

Hello e everyone m following this forum from last 6 months but registered today. I have applied my 189 visa in june 2015. . but now in a great mess with justification mail. I had 3 employers physical verification was done on first n recent one wch is satisfactory. but telephonic on middle one but my employer was overseas so two assistants replied that dy dont know me n working there since 8 years . But my employer has two firms with same name I work at other firm and they contacted the other one . Now what to be done . But dy didn't contacts the employer again. Kindly help. Thanks


----------



## dakshch

cozmopravesh said:


> 110 days




112 days... 80 days since CO contact... Nothing so far... I jump every time I see a new email in my inbox, but its just another useless email that I dont wanna see.

Guess the only joy in my life right now is NOTHING.


----------



## seledi

chiku oz said:


> Hello e everyone m following this forum from last 6 months but registered today. I have applied my 189 visa in june 2015. . but now in a great mess with justification mail. I had 3 employers physical verification was done on first n recent one wch is satisfactory. but telephonic on middle one but my employer was overseas so two assistants replied that dy dont know me n working there since 8 years . But my employer has two firms with same name I work at other firm and they contacted the other one . Now what to be done . But dy didn't contacts the employer again. Kindly help. Thanks



In this case, you shall receive a call from Australian High commissnion (New Delhi).
They might ask you questions related to your duration of emplaoyment, roles and resposibilites etc. The call may last for 30 mins- 1 hours also. (it happened in some cases) 

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## chiku oz

thanks seledi 
Well this telephonic verification was done in sept 2015 which I was not aware of and nor my employer n verification of my other firms first n recent was done in jan and dt day I got call for those two firms dy didn't discuss or ask me any query regarding my second employement . But now dy have sent me justification mail without contacting 2nd employer again ..... I am so confused now how they generate justification mail n now in 28 days I have to justify.... How to proceed now n how long it will take ??


----------



## KeeDa

chiku oz said:


> thanks seledi
> Well this telephonic verification was done in sept 2015 which I was not aware of and nor my employer n verification of my other firms first n recent was done in jan and dt day I got call for those two firms dy didn't discuss or ask me any query regarding my second employement . But now dy have sent me justification mail without contacting 2nd employer again ..... I am so confused now how they generate justification mail n now in 28 days I have to justify.... How to proceed now n how long it will take ??


It seems you have received the s57 Natural Justice and intention to refuse the visa notice. There are a few on this thread who have been through this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...se-info-received-should-withdraw-reapply.html

See if you get some pointers there.

All the best.


----------



## chiku oz

Thanks keeda


----------



## 1400ashi

Today 90 days are completed after the visa lodge date. Surprisingly, I also received verification call from Australia High Commission which lasted 9 min. The lady asked questions regarding previous and current employment, date of birth and general details.


----------



## Cgarik

Hi Guys,

My day has come.. I received my grant today @ 6:09 Am.. I would like to thank every body in this forum for their support.. andy's tracker is amazing. predictions are almost right.. i got mine in 117 days after invite and 28 days after verification... (This is because i gave notification to incorrect info on 13th march)...


----------



## andreyx108b

Cgarik said:


> Hi Guys, My day has come.. I received my grant today @ 6:09 Am.. I would like to thank every body in this forum for their support.. andy's tracker is amazing. predictions are almost right.. i got mine in 117 days after invite and 28 days after verification... (This is because i gave notification to incorrect info on 13th march)...


Congrats!


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Cgarik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My day has come.. I received my grant today @ 6:09 Am.. I would like to thank every body in this forum for their support.. andy's tracker is amazing. predictions are almost right.. i got mine in 117 days after invite and 28 days after verification... (This is because i gave notification to incorrect info on 13th march)...




Congratulations and all the best


----------



## vinaydavid

Cgarik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My day has come.. I received my grant today @ 6:09 Am.. I would like to thank every body in this forum for their support.. andy's tracker is amazing. predictions are almost right.. i got mine in 117 days after invite and 28 days after verification... (This is because i gave notification to incorrect info on 13th march)...


Congratulations and All the very Best for all your future endeavors.


----------



## vinaydavid

Cgarik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My day has come.. I received my grant today @ 6:09 Am.. I would like to thank every body in this forum for their support.. andy's tracker is amazing. predictions are almost right.. i got mine in 117 days after invite and 28 days after verification... (This is because i gave notification to incorrect info on 13th march)...


How many points did you claim for Work experience??


----------



## cozmopravesh

Cgarik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My day has come.. I received my grant today @ 6:09 Am.. I would like to thank every body in this forum for their support.. andy's tracker is amazing. predictions are almost right.. i got mine in 117 days after invite and 28 days after verification... (This is because i gave notification to incorrect info on 13th march)...


Congrats mate ... happy to see Dec applicant getting grant


----------



## prasanthkrish

Cgarik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My day has come.. I received my grant today @ 6:09 Am.. I would like to thank every body in this forum for their support.. andy's tracker is amazing. predictions are almost right.. i got mine in 117 days after invite and 28 days after verification... (This is because i gave notification to incorrect info on 13th march)...


Congrats mate...All the best


----------



## Vinvid

*Finally !!... The Grant*

Finally !!..Finally !!.. Finally !!.....

We got our Golden Grant today ……after 5 months long wait …

Thanks to each and everyone on this forum …especially to “Keeda & andreyx108b “

It feels great!!.....All the best to one and all, may GOD bless you soon …

Visa Lodged : 26 Oct 2015
Grant : 29 March 2016
IED : 30th Oct 2016….

Again ....Thank You All !!.......


----------



## kawal_547

Vinvid said:


> Finally !!..Finally !!.. Finally !!.....
> 
> We got our Golden Grant today &#133;&#133;after 5 months long wait &#133;
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone on this forum &#133;especially to &#147;Keeda & andreyx108b &#147;
> 
> It feels great!!.....All the best to one and all, may GOD bless you soon &#133;
> 
> Visa Lodged : 26 Oct 2015
> Grant : 29 March 2016
> IED : 30th Oct 2016&#133;.
> 
> Again ....Thank You All !!.......


Heartly Congratulations


All the best to you for all your future ventures


----------



## Vinvid

kawal_547 said:


> Heartly Congratulations
> 
> 
> All the best to you for all your future ventures



Thank you ....


----------



## kawal_547

Entire day I thought that DIBP is on strike or not working as no mail from any applicant who has been given grant or any response from DIBP

But now seeing few grants on the way, means DIBP was indeed working today.

May be few CO's took another day leave post the loooonng weekend like we all do and most will surely resume their work by tomorrow and will see a much more active day tomorrow onwards.

Like they say...

Dil behlaane ko Ghalib....khayal acha hai..!!

For a change I'm trying to be positive today.


----------



## deepgill

Cgarik and Vinvid guys heartly CongRatuLatIons.


----------



## prasanthkrish

Vinvid said:


> Finally !!..Finally !!.. Finally !!.....
> 
> We got our Golden Grant today ……after 5 months long wait …
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone on this forum …especially to “Keeda & andreyx108b “
> 
> It feels great!!.....All the best to one and all, may GOD bless you soon …
> 
> Visa Lodged : 26 Oct 2015
> Grant : 29 March 2016
> IED : 30th Oct 2016….
> 
> Again ....Thank You All !!.......


Congrats mate.... My wishes to you and to your family...


----------



## gaus

Cgarik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My day has come.. I received my grant today @ 6:09 Am.. I would like to thank every body in this forum for their support.. andy's tracker is amazing. predictions are almost right.. i got mine in 117 days after invite and 28 days after verification... (This is because i gave notification to incorrect info on 13th march)...


Congrats!


----------



## gaus

Vinvid said:


> Finally !!..Finally !!.. Finally !!.....
> 
> We got our Golden Grant today ……after 5 months long wait …
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone on this forum …especially to “Keeda & andreyx108b “
> 
> It feels great!!.....All the best to one and all, may GOD bless you soon …
> 
> Visa Lodged : 26 Oct 2015
> Grant : 29 March 2016
> IED : 30th Oct 2016….
> 
> Again ....Thank You All !!.......


Congratulations Vinvid! All the best!


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Vinvid said:


> Finally !!..Finally !!.. Finally !!.....
> 
> 
> 
> We got our Golden Grant today ……after 5 months long wait …
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone on this forum …especially to “Keeda & andreyx108b “
> 
> 
> 
> It feels great!!.....All the best to one and all, may GOD bless you soon …
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged : 26 Oct 2015
> 
> Grant : 29 March 2016
> 
> IED : 30th Oct 2016….
> 
> 
> 
> Again ....Thank You All !!.......




Congratulations Vinvid


----------



## Vinvid

gaus said:


> Congratulations Vinvid! All the best!


Thanks a lot.....Good wishes


----------



## Vinvid

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Congratulations Vinvid



Thanks vybhavkmadadi...Good Wishes


----------



## Vinvid

deepgill said:


> Cgarik and Vinvid guys heartly CongRatuLatIons.


Thanks deepgill....Good wishes


----------



## andreyx108b

Vinvid said:


> Finally !!..Finally !!.. Finally !!..... We got our Golden Grant today &#133;&#133;after 5 months long wait &#133; Thanks to each and everyone on this forum &#133;especially to &#147;Keeda & andreyx108b &#147; It feels great!!.....All the best to one and all, may GOD bless you soon &#133; Visa Lodged : 26 Oct 2015 Grant : 29 March 2016 IED : 30th Oct 2016&#133;. Again ....Thank You All !!.......


 Congrats! Good luck mate!)))


----------



## vikaschandra

giridharanb said:


> When I got this email, I logged into immiaccount to see if I can provide consent that way. To my surprise, immiaccount said "Assessment in Progress".
> 
> Email was the only way to provide this consent. Does this mean no further information is required to make a decision and the only thing required was my consent to adjust the points?


Yes Giri possible that email would have been the only medium to send your consent, but do login once again to immi account and see if there is any change (like status changed to "Information Required")


----------



## JAN84

Vinvid said:


> Finally !!..Finally !!.. Finally !!.....
> 
> We got our Golden Grant today ……after 5 months long wait …
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone on this forum …especially to “Keeda & andreyx108b “
> 
> It feels great!!.....All the best to one and all, may GOD bless you soon …
> 
> Visa Lodged : 26 Oct 2015
> Grant : 29 March 2016
> IED : 30th Oct 2016….
> 
> Again ....Thank You All !!.......


Congrats Vinvid. All the best


----------



## JAN84

Cgarik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My day has come.. I received my grant today @ 6:09 Am.. I would like to thank every body in this forum for their support.. andy's tracker is amazing. predictions are almost right.. i got mine in 117 days after invite and 28 days after verification... (This is because i gave notification to incorrect info on 13th march)...


Congratulation Cgarik, Enjoy


----------



## 2015yash

My dear friends,

My details are as below :

SOFTWARE DEVELOPER-261312
ACS +VE FEEDBACK ---05/Feb/2016 (ACS deducted 6 years as I am from non computers background)
PTE SCORE-01/Aug/2015 (L:71 R:74 S:76 W:70)

As of now my overall score is 55 (Age:30 Education:15 PTE:10). I will be completing 9 years in December 2016 which will give me additional 5 points to reach 60 points suitable for SC189. I am confused what should I do now. Should I wait till December 2016 or should I look for state sponsorship SC190. Mostly I want to go to Sydney as most of the IT jobs are there so I can opt for state sponsorship of NSW. I have no problem in waiting till December either and apply for SC189 but looking at the timelines in this forum where few people are waiting from the last 5-6 months I suspect I may miss my PTE validity (valid till 1 Aug 2017). 

Please suggest what should I do.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cozmopravesh

Vinvid said:


> Finally !!..Finally !!.. Finally !!.....
> 
> We got our Golden Grant today ……after 5 months long wait …
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone on this forum …especially to “Keeda & andreyx108b “
> 
> It feels great!!.....All the best to one and all, may GOD bless you soon …
> 
> Visa Lodged : 26 Oct 2015
> Grant : 29 March 2016
> IED : 30th Oct 2016….
> 
> Again ....Thank You All !!.......



Many many congrats Mate!!!

Have a blast


----------



## vikaschandra

Cgarik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My day has come.. I received my grant today @ 6:09 Am.. I would like to thank every body in this forum for their support.. andy's tracker is amazing. predictions are almost right.. i got mine in 117 days after invite and 28 days after verification... (This is because i gave notification to incorrect info on 13th march)...


Congratulations finally it came through.. it had been long wait.. Enjoy ur grant.


----------



## vikaschandra

1400ashi said:


> Today 90 days are completed after the visa lodge date. Surprisingly, I also received verification call from Australia High Commission which lasted 9 min. The lady asked questions regarding previous and current employment, date of birth and general details.


Ashi did you check with the employers as well have they received email/call as well


----------



## vikaschandra

Vinvid said:


> Finally !!..Finally !!.. Finally !!.....
> 
> We got our Golden Grant today ……after 5 months long wait …
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone on this forum …especially to “Keeda & andreyx108b “
> 
> It feels great!!.....All the best to one and all, may GOD bless you soon …
> 
> Visa Lodged : 26 Oct 2015
> Grant : 29 March 2016
> IED : 30th Oct 2016….
> 
> Again ....Thank You All !!.......


Congratulations Vinvid.. happy to see 2015 guys getting grant


----------



## 1400ashi

vikaschandra said:


> Ashi did you check with the employers as well have they received email/call as well


not yet checked with the employer but she laid more emphasis on current employment and while telling her the company name and its takeover she said yes I know this company. Not sure if she had already contacted the employer. Because the company has a huge HR Department, they will not share this with the employee.


----------



## aushyd

I have recently submitted EOI, so I am preparing documents now, I had query regarding Form 80, should it be filled for both applicant and spouse separately or in same form?, Also same query for Form 1221.


----------



## civil189

aushyd said:


> I have recently submitted EOI, so I am preparing documents now, I had query regarding Form 80, should it be filled for both applicant and spouse separately or in same form?, Also same query for Form 1221.




These are to be filled separately for main applicant and spouse


----------



## Atul33

Hi Dear,

I am also from Non Computer background and now into IT field. I am planning to get my ACS skillset verification done. I assume, i will have to go with RPL route. Can you please guide me around the same and share what all documents i need to prepare before applying for ACS?

Regards,
Atul



2015yash said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> My details are as below :
> 
> SOFTWARE DEVELOPER-261312
> ACS +VE FEEDBACK ---05/Feb/2016 (ACS deducted 6 years as I am from non computers background)
> PTE SCORE-01/Aug/2015 (L:71 R:74 S:76 W:70)
> 
> As of now my overall score is 55 (Age:30 Education:15 PTE:10). I will be completing 9 years in December 2016 which will give me additional 5 points to reach 60 points suitable for SC189. I am confused what should I do now. Should I wait till December 2016 or should I look for state sponsorship SC190. Mostly I want to go to Sydney as most of the IT jobs are there so I can opt for state sponsorship of NSW. I have no problem in waiting till December either and apply for SC189 but looking at the timelines in this forum where few people are waiting from the last 5-6 months I suspect I may miss my PTE validity (valid till 1 Aug 2017).
> 
> Please suggest what should I do.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## expatabhi

Hi everyone,

I have got an ACS assessment done for 261314 - Software Tester and was planning to apply for Vic SS, however after reading about the rejection rate I am not quit sure.

Will it be a better idea to modify my profile and lodge a visa under 189 as 261313 - Software Engineer ?


----------



## andreyx108b

expatabhi said:


> Hi everyone, I have got an ACS assessment done for 261314 - Software Tester and was planning to apply for Vic SS, however after reading about the rejection rate I am not quit sure. Will it be a better idea to modify my profile and lodge a visa under 189 as 261313 - Software Engineer ?


How much points ate you getting? For both codes.


----------



## expatabhi

Dear Andy,

I would get 5 points from ACS for 261314 or 261313 (Equal to or greater than 3 Years and less than 5 Years).

Total point in EOI 190 - 65 (with State/Territory Nomination)
Total point in EOI 189 - 60

Thank you in advance


----------



## giridharanb

vikaschandra said:


> Yes Giri possible that email would have been the only medium to send your consent, but do login once again to immi account and see if there is any change (like status changed to "Information Required")


I checked again today morning. Status in immiaccount remains "Assessment in Progress". On second thoughts, I logged in to skillselect to see if this points correction email is logged under correspondence there. Could not find it.

So, I think it is just an authorization email for them to match the points and make a decision.


----------



## Jahirul

JAN84 said:


> Congratulation Cgarik, Enjoy


Hello JAN, how are you buddy? I guess u & I will get the grant on the same day! Prepare for the celebration bro..


----------



## Jahirul

Vinvid said:


> Finally !!..Finally !!.. Finally !!.....
> 
> We got our Golden Grant today ……after 5 months long wait …
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone on this forum …especially to “Keeda & andreyx108b “
> 
> It feels great!!.....All the best to one and all, may GOD bless you soon …
> 
> Visa Lodged : 26 Oct 2015
> Grant : 29 March 2016
> IED : 30th Oct 2016….
> 
> Again ....Thank You All !!.......





Cgarik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My day has come.. I received my grant today @ 6:09 Am.. I would like to thank every body in this forum for their support.. andy's tracker is amazing. predictions are almost right.. i got mine in 117 days after invite and 28 days after verification... (This is because i gave notification to incorrect info on 13th march)...


Congrats both of you... All the best


----------



## namsfiz

Hello, any one get today grant..


----------



## 2015yash

Atul33 said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> I am also from Non Computer background and now into IT field. I am planning to get my ACS skillset verification done. I assume, i will have to go with RPL route. Can you please guide me around the same and share what all documents i need to prepare before applying for ACS?
> 
> Regards,
> Atul


Yes, I can guide you. Give me your contact details.


----------



## JAN84

Jahirul said:


> Hello JAN, how are you buddy? I guess u & I will get the grant on the same day! Prepare for the celebration bro..


Really frustrating now.. Please pray hope we'll get our grant soon.


----------



## manreetvirk

waiting waiting waiting and only waiting..


----------



## Amlan

Congratulations to all those who have got their grants in the last two days.


----------



## hello-hi

Hi Keedaa and other seniors,

Hi guys,

Thanks for your valuable information. I have been granted 189 visa and my first Initial Entry is on 5th June 2016. Is it ok if I validate the 189 visa before 5th june 2016 and come back one and half year and again enter Australia, will there any thing that can hamper me? 

please help me


----------



## kawal_547

hello-hi said:


> Hi Keedaa and other seniors,
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for your valuable information. I have been granted 189 visa and my first Initial Entry is on 5th June 2016. Is it ok if I validate the 189 visa before 5th june 2016 and come back one and half year and again enter Australia, will there any thing that can hamper me?
> 
> please help me


Congratulations bro.

Perfectly fine.

You should enter by or before 5-Jun'16.

And then you can enter anytime before 5 years from that entry date to keep your PR active.

All the best.


----------



## hello-hi

kawal_547 said:


> Congratulations bro.
> 
> Perfectly fine.
> 
> You should enter by or before 5-Jun'16.
> 
> And then you can enter anytime before 5 years from that entry date to keep your PR active.
> 
> All the best.


Dear brother, 

Will it not hamper my visa after 5 years ? I will reenter Australia after 18 months and my PR will remain active even after 5 years? Does 18 months of my stay has any future implications?


----------



## kawal_547

hello-hi said:


> Dear brother,
> 
> Will it not hamper my visa after 5 years ? I will reenter Australia after 18 months and my PR will remain active even after 5 years? Does 18 months of my stay has any future implications?


Not at all.

You have to live a minimum of 2 years during the 5 years period granted.

So entering post 1.5, years leaves you with 3.5, years.

Even if you enter at end of 5 year period but continue staying then also it won't affect.


----------



## KeeDa

hello-hi said:


> Dear brother,
> 
> Will it not hamper my visa after 5 years ? I will reenter Australia after 18 months and my PR will remain active even after 5 years? Does 18 months of my stay has any future implications?


Assumption about PR being valid only for 5 years is wrong. P in PR stands for "permanent". It is only the visa component of this PR that is valid for 5 years. See if these threads help you understand the concept:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8623569-post9.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8751970-post34.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8897266-post16974.html


----------



## rd85164

To put it in a nutshell, from the date of Visa Grant, you can travel in and out of Australia as much as you want withing those initial 5 years.
After 5 years are over, and if you want to travel abroad, you will need another Stamp on passport which is RRV (Returning Resident Visa). 
If you dont want to travel out of Aus after 5 years, then you need nothing since you are PERMANENT RESIDENT of Australia.
That somehow sums it up.
Cheers.
Rahul.


----------



## sachin_noida

Cgarik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My day has come.. I received my grant today @ 6:09 Am.. I would like to thank every body in this forum for their support.. andy's tracker is amazing. predictions are almost right.. i got mine in 117 days after invite and 28 days after verification... (This is because i gave notification to incorrect info on 13th march)...


Congrats Bro !! Good to see early Dec applicant getting grant.


----------



## sachin_noida

Vinvid said:


> Finally !!..Finally !!.. Finally !!.....
> 
> We got our Golden Grant today ……after 5 months long wait …
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone on this forum …especially to “Keeda & andreyx108b “
> 
> It feels great!!.....All the best to one and all, may GOD bless you soon …
> 
> Visa Lodged : 26 Oct 2015
> Grant : 29 March 2016
> IED : 30th Oct 2016….
> 
> Again ....Thank You All !!.......


Congrattsss !! Best Wishes....


----------



## dakshch

Any grants today for December 2015 applicants ???


----------



## cozmopravesh

dakshch said:


> Any grants today for December 2015 applicants ???


One guy got grant ... visa lodged on 27th Nov


----------



## samage

Waiting Waiting Waiting Waiting Waiting Waiting Alas..........................


----------



## Heywb

samage said:


> Waiting Waiting Waiting Waiting Waiting Waiting Alas..........................


Its quite a long time


----------



## Majician

Heywb said:


> Its quite a long time


Any good news for you??


----------



## anoop_vn

Hi,

We haven't had any contact from the date of application. All documents front loaded. 

We sent a status check mail, on 21st March which was 90 days from the day of application. Any idea how long do they take to respond. 

Our agent says now a days there are doing a lot of verifications for most of the applications. 

Looking forward to hear from Seniors. 

Regards

Anoop


----------



## Jahirul

hello-hi said:


> Hi Keedaa and other seniors,
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for your valuable information. I have been granted 189 visa and my first Initial Entry is on 5th June 2016. Is it ok if I validate the 189 visa before 5th june 2016 and come back one and half year and again enter Australia, will there any thing that can hamper me?
> 
> please help me


It won't hamper your PR. But if you wish to be a citizan then you need to be there for 4 years (Sum up total) at the time of citizenship application. Hope that helps..


----------



## aushyd

*Regarding addition of spouse*

Hi, 

I wanted to know regarding 3 questions, as per attachment(in EOI), I only want to add my spouse so, I have added 1 in family members inclusion and also yes to "Including client's partner". Just wanted to confirm this is correct right?, and it doesn't mean including one more member?.


----------



## gurmeethundal

Vinvid said:


> Finally !!..Finally !!.. Finally !!.....
> 
> We got our Golden Grant today &#133;&#133;after 5 months long wait &#133;
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone on this forum &#133;especially to &#147;Keeda & andreyx108b &#147;
> 
> It feels great!!.....All the best to one and all, may GOD bless you soon &#133;
> 
> Visa Lodged : 26 Oct 2015
> Grant : 29 March 2016
> IED : 30th Oct 2016&#133;.
> 
> Again ....Thank You All !!.......


Congrats Vinvid...

I applied on the same date under 489 subclass and still waiting for grant. Hope to get it soon...


----------



## prasanthkrish

hello-hi said:


> Hi Keedaa and other seniors,
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for your valuable information. I have been granted 189 visa and my first Initial Entry is on 5th June 2016. Is it ok if I validate the 189 visa before 5th june 2016 and come back one and half year and again enter Australia, will there any thing that can hamper me?
> 
> please help me


Congrats man....


----------



## dakshch

cozmopravesh said:


> One guy got grant ... visa lodged on 27th Nov




Mmmm maybe we December 2nd week guys are next


----------



## manreetvirk

dakshch said:


> Mmmm maybe we December 2nd week guys are next


what about me...


----------



## harish2020

Just wondering the 2 year commitment to Victoria State after the visa grant is really mandatory these days? Is there any case recently where candidate has moved over the state? I know the 2 year period is just a moral obligation and in the 190 visa grant letter 2 year commitment to the sponsored state is not mentioned. 
Please share your thoughts.


----------



## himanshu181in

Do we get grants on Saturday???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kawal_547

himanshu181in said:


> Do we get grants on Saturday???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cos work on Saturdays

As I got a req email from CO for addn docs on a Sat.

So I guess they issue grants too on Sat.


----------



## himanshu181in

kawal_547 said:


> Cos work on Saturdays
> 
> As I got a req email from CO for addn docs on a Sat.
> 
> So I guess they issue grants too on Sat.




Thanks


----------



## Atul33

Thanks Yash. My contact nymber is +91-9811924280.



2015yash said:


> Yes, I can guide you. Give me your contact details.


----------



## ramapithecus

After providing all the required document checklist in the first CO request in February, the CO again asked for 3 beginning, middle and end payslips for each employment periods. This last request has also been fulfilled, how long does it take the CO to review and finalise the case?


----------



## Amlan

anoop_vn said:


> Hi,
> 
> We haven't had any contact from the date of application. All documents front loaded.
> 
> We sent a status check mail, on 21st March which was 90 days from the day of application. Any idea how long do they take to respond.
> 
> Our agent says now a days there are doing a lot of verifications for most of the applications.
> 
> Looking forward to hear from Seniors.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Anoop


If you're referring to employment verification, then that happens in a few percentage of cases. 

And since you've completed the mandatory 90 days, you should give them a call and ask them.

Best of luck for your upcoming grant. Hope it comes very soon.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

It is a Grant!! At last and it feels so surreal.

I had noticed an email from Skillselect today that my EOI has been ceased which scared the hell out of me and when i scrolled down a little, i found the grant letters for my daughter, my wife and me.

It was a very painful journey and i will have to thank everyone of you for giving me strength through this long journey. Especially all of you who have been waiting from 2015, the positivity of you people has given me the required strength.

I sincerely hope that everyone of you will get your grants quick.

Special thanks to Majician, Vikas, Yasmeen, Giridharan, sipoflifein, and many more who have giving me the positivity and helped me to calm my nerves.

Special thanks to Andrey and Keeda for their guidance on the forum and for creating Myimmitracker.

Here is my timeline:
Visa: 189
ANZSCO Code: ICT Systems Analyst (261112)
ACS Applied: 01 Dec 2014
ACS successful: 09 Dec 2014
PTE ( 03 June 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/84/90/89 
EOI Applied: 20 July 2015 (65 Points)
EOI Invitation: 07 Sep 2015
Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015
Medicals and PCC uploaded: 19 Oct 2015
CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (GSM Adelaide) (No additional documents requested)
Employment Verification: 05 Feb 2016
Grant: 31 Mar 2016
IED: 15 Oct 2016


----------



## andreyx108b

vybhavkmadadi said:


> It is a Grant!! At last and it feels so surreal. I had noticed an email from Skillselect today that my EOI has been ceased which scared the hell out of me and when i scrolled down a little, i found the grant letters for my daughter, my wife and me. It was a very painful journey and i will have to thank everyone of you for giving me strength through this long journey. Especially all of you who have been waiting from 2015, the positivity of you people has given me the required strength. I sincerely hope that everyone of you will get your grants quick. Special thanks to Majician, Vikas, Yasmeen, Giridharan, sipoflifein, and many more who have giving me the positivity and helped me to calm my nerves. Special thanks to Andrey and Keeda for their guidance on the forum and for creating Myimmitracker. Here is my timeline: Visa: 189 ANZSCO Code: ICT Systems Analyst (261112) ACS Applied: 01 Dec 2014 ACS successful: 09 Dec 2014 PTE ( 03 June 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/84/90/89 EOI Applied: 20 July 2015 (65 Points) EOI Invitation: 07 Sep 2015 Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015 Medicals and PCC uploaded: 19 Oct 2015 CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (GSM Adelaide) (No additional documents requested) Employment Verification: 05 Feb 2016 Grant: 31 Mar 2016 IED: 15 Oct 2016


Congratulations mate, very happy for your grant, good luck!)))


----------



## Majician

vybhavkmadadi said:


> It is a Grant!! At last and it feels so surreal.
> 
> I had noticed an email from Skillselect today that my EOI has been ceased which scared the hell out of me and when i scrolled down a little, i found the grant letters for my daughter, my wife and me.
> 
> It was a very painful journey and i will have to thank everyone of you for giving me strength through this long journey. Especially all of you who have been waiting from 2015, the positivity of you people has given me the required strength.
> 
> I sincerely hope that everyone of you will get your grants quick.
> 
> Special thanks to Majician, Vikas, Yasmeen, Giridharan, sipoflifein, and many more who have giving me the positivity and helped me to calm my nerves.
> 
> Special thanks to Andrey and Keeda for their guidance on the forum and for creating Myimmitracker.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: ICT Systems Analyst (261112)
> ACS Applied: 01 Dec 2014
> ACS successful: 09 Dec 2014
> PTE ( 03 June 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/84/90/89
> EOI Applied: 20 July 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invitation: 07 Sep 2015
> Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015
> Medicals and PCC uploaded: 19 Oct 2015
> CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (GSM Adelaide) (No additional documents requested)
> Employment Verification: 05 Feb 2016
> Grant: 31 Mar 2016
> IED: 15 Oct 2016


Congratssssss friend !!! Finally the wait ends on a blissful note, very happy for you friend, wish you best of luck and success in all your future endeavours !!!


----------



## deepgill

vybhavkmadadi said:


> It is a Grant!! At last and it feels so surreal.
> 
> I had noticed an email from Skillselect today that my EOI has been ceased which scared the hell out of me and when i scrolled down a little, i found the grant letters for my daughter, my wife and me.
> 
> It was a very painful journey and i will have to thank everyone of you for giving me strength through this long journey. Especially all of you who have been waiting from 2015, the positivity of you people has given me the required strength.
> 
> I sincerely hope that everyone of you will get your grants quick.
> 
> Special thanks to Majician, Vikas, Yasmeen, Giridharan, sipoflifein, and many more who have giving me the positivity and helped me to calm my nerves.
> 
> Special thanks to Andrey and Keeda for their guidance on the forum and for creating Myimmitracker.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: ICT Systems Analyst (261112)
> ACS Applied: 01 Dec 2014
> ACS successful: 09 Dec 2014
> PTE ( 03 June 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/84/90/89
> EOI Applied: 20 July 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invitation: 07 Sep 2015
> Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015
> Medicals and PCC uploaded: 19 Oct 2015
> CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (GSM Adelaide) (No additional documents requested)
> Employment Verification: 05 Feb 2016
> Grant: 31 Mar 2016
> IED: 15 Oct 2016


Congratulations... Vybhav. Best of luck for your future


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

andreyx108b said:


> Congratulations mate, very happy for your grant, good luck!)))


Thank you Andrey


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Majician said:


> Congratssssss friend !!! Finally the wait ends on a blissful note, very happy for you friend, wish you best of luck and success in all your future endeavours !!!


Thank you Majician. Sincerely hope that you get your grant very soon.


----------



## conjoinme

Congrats mate! Patience pays. Good Luck for future!



vybhavkmadadi said:


> It is a Grant!! At last and it feels so surreal.
> 
> I had noticed an email from Skillselect today that my EOI has been ceased which scared the hell out of me and when i scrolled down a little, i found the grant letters for my daughter, my wife and me.
> 
> It was a very painful journey and i will have to thank everyone of you for giving me strength through this long journey. Especially all of you who have been waiting from 2015, the positivity of you people has given me the required strength.
> 
> I sincerely hope that everyone of you will get your grants quick.
> 
> Special thanks to Majician, Vikas, Yasmeen, Giridharan, sipoflifein, and many more who have giving me the positivity and helped me to calm my nerves.
> 
> Special thanks to Andrey and Keeda for their guidance on the forum and for creating Myimmitracker.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: ICT Systems Analyst (261112)
> ACS Applied: 01 Dec 2014
> ACS successful: 09 Dec 2014
> PTE ( 03 June 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/84/90/89
> EOI Applied: 20 July 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invitation: 07 Sep 2015
> Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015
> Medicals and PCC uploaded: 19 Oct 2015
> CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (GSM Adelaide) (No additional documents requested)
> Employment Verification: 05 Feb 2016
> Grant: 31 Mar 2016
> IED: 15 Oct 2016


----------



## Majician

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Thank you Majician. Sincerely hope that you get your grant very soon.


Thanks, Insha Allah


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

deepgill said:


> Congratulations... Vybhav. Best of luck for your future


Thank you deep.


----------



## gaus

vybhavkmadadi said:


> It is a Grant!! At last and it feels so surreal.
> 
> I had noticed an email from Skillselect today that my EOI has been ceased which scared the hell out of me and when i scrolled down a little, i found the grant letters for my daughter, my wife and me.
> 
> It was a very painful journey and i will have to thank everyone of you for giving me strength through this long journey. Especially all of you who have been waiting from 2015, the positivity of you people has given me the required strength.
> 
> I sincerely hope that everyone of you will get your grants quick.
> 
> Special thanks to Majician, Vikas, Yasmeen, Giridharan, sipoflifein, and many more who have giving me the positivity and helped me to calm my nerves.
> 
> Special thanks to Andrey and Keeda for their guidance on the forum and for creating Myimmitracker.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: ICT Systems Analyst (261112)
> ACS Applied: 01 Dec 2014
> ACS successful: 09 Dec 2014
> PTE ( 03 June 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/84/90/89
> EOI Applied: 20 July 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invitation: 07 Sep 2015
> Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015
> Medicals and PCC uploaded: 19 Oct 2015
> CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (GSM Adelaide) (No additional documents requested)
> Employment Verification: 05 Feb 2016
> Grant: 31 Mar 2016
> IED: 15 Oct 2016


Hearty Congratulations Vybhav. Very happy that your wait is over. Wish you all the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## sachin_noida

Hi, my spouse called up GSM today, the lady there asked my spouse whether you have heard anything from agent. She told her No. Then the lady told her that nothing has changed now since the verification call and that the information will be sent directly to the agent. Nothing is required from our side. I contacted the agent after the call and asked whether he has received any query/information, he told me that he has not received anything.

Now Can someone imply what is going on here?


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

gaus said:


> Hearty Congratulations Vybhav. Very happy that your wait is over. Wish you all the best for future!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Thank you Gaus.


----------



## sachin_noida

vybhavkmadadi said:


> It is a Grant!! At last and it feels so surreal.
> 
> I had noticed an email from Skillselect today that my EOI has been ceased which scared the hell out of me and when i scrolled down a little, i found the grant letters for my daughter, my wife and me.


Congrats Bro !! Best Wishes !! Did you apply through an agent or by yourself?


----------



## Jahirul

vybhavkmadadi said:


> It is a Grant!! At last and it feels so surreal.
> 
> I had noticed an email from Skillselect today that my EOI has been ceased which scared the hell out of me and when i scrolled down a little, i found the grant letters for my daughter, my wife and me.
> 
> It was a very painful journey and i will have to thank everyone of you for giving me strength through this long journey. Especially all of you who have been waiting from 2015, the positivity of you people has given me the required strength.
> 
> I sincerely hope that everyone of you will get your grants quick.
> 
> Special thanks to Majician, Vikas, Yasmeen, Giridharan, sipoflifein, and many more who have giving me the positivity and helped me to calm my nerves.
> 
> Special thanks to Andrey and Keeda for their guidance on the forum and for creating Myimmitracker.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: ICT Systems Analyst (261112)
> ACS Applied: 01 Dec 2014
> ACS successful: 09 Dec 2014
> PTE ( 03 June 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/84/90/89
> EOI Applied: 20 July 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invitation: 07 Sep 2015
> Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015
> Medicals and PCC uploaded: 19 Oct 2015
> CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (GSM Adelaide) (No additional documents requested)
> Employment Verification: 05 Feb 2016
> Grant: 31 Mar 2016
> IED: 15 Oct 2016


Congrats dude! Happy for you... all the best for next steps


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

conjoinme said:


> Congrats mate! Patience pays. Good Luck for future!




Thankyou conjoinme


----------



## Jahirul

Majician said:


> Thanks, Insha Allah


Hi Majician, how are you buddy? Did you notice that there are very limited numbers of grants for engineering technologist??
Do you think they put aside some of the skilled category for certain time?
If not why would there be so long waiting....


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

sachin_noida said:


> Congrats Bro !! Best Wishes !! Did you apply through an agent or by yourself?




Thankyou Sachin. I applied by myself but had help from an agent to validate all my documents and forms.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Jahirul said:


> Congrats dude! Happy for you... all the best for next steps




Thanks Jahirul.


----------



## Majician

Jahirul said:


> Hi Majician, how are you buddy? Did you notice that there are very limited numbers of grants for engineering technologist??
> Do you think they put aside some of the skilled category for certain time?
> If not why would there be so long waiting....


Hi Jahirul,

I don't think it goes like that, it is just that some applicants take longer than others, once you are invited, I don't think your application process has anything to do with your profession.


----------



## giridharanb

Congrats Vybhav. Let's catch up when you get here.

all Others, here is to hoping that the next piece of good news comes from us. :tea:


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

giridharanb said:


> Congrats Vybhav. Let's catch up when you get here.
> 
> 
> 
> all Others, here is to hoping that the next piece of good news comes from us. :tea:




Thanks giridharan. Will surely catchup when i land in Melbourne.


----------



## Jahirul

Majician said:


> Hi Jahirul,
> 
> I don't think it goes like that, it is just that some applicants take longer than others, once you are invited, I don't think your application process has anything to do with your profession.


Thanks bro.. Some cases they really drag until no ending wait. Nobody has a clue whether what is happening with them


----------



## vikaschandra

vybhavkmadadi said:


> It is a Grant!! At last and it feels so surreal.
> 
> I had noticed an email from Skillselect today that my EOI has been ceased which scared the hell out of me and when i scrolled down a little, i found the grant letters for my daughter, my wife and me.
> 
> It was a very painful journey and i will have to thank everyone of you for giving me strength through this long journey. Especially all of you who have been waiting from 2015, the positivity of you people has given me the required strength.
> 
> I sincerely hope that everyone of you will get your grants quick.
> 
> Special thanks to Majician, Vikas, Yasmeen, Giridharan, sipoflifein, and many more who have giving me the positivity and helped me to calm my nerves.
> 
> Special thanks to Andrey and Keeda for their guidance on the forum and for creating Myimmitracker.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: ICT Systems Analyst (261112)
> ACS Applied: 01 Dec 2014
> ACS successful: 09 Dec 2014
> PTE ( 03 June 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/84/90/89
> EOI Applied: 20 July 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invitation: 07 Sep 2015
> Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015
> Medicals and PCC uploaded: 19 Oct 2015
> CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (GSM Adelaide) (No additional documents requested)
> Employment Verification: 05 Feb 2016
> Grant: 31 Mar 2016
> IED: 15 Oct 2016


Congratulations vybhav. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## vikaschandra

sachin_noida said:


> Hi, my spouse called up GSM today, the lady there asked my spouse whether you have heard anything from agent. She told her No. Then the lady told her that nothing has changed now since the verification call and that the information will be sent directly to the agent. Nothing is required from our side. I contacted the agent after the call and asked whether he has received any query/information, he told me that he has not received anything.
> 
> Now Can someone imply what is going on here?


Sachin do you have login to your immi account? Check the status their and if there has been any further correspondence by the CO should also be available in your mailbox. 
Just in case if the agent ia missing anything


----------



## udeshi3002

Anybody have any positive experience of CO named "Trisha" of GSM Adelaide????


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations vybhav. Best wishes to you and your family.




Thankyou Vikas


----------



## cozmopravesh

vybhavkmadadi said:


> It is a Grant!! At last and it feels so surreal.
> 
> I had noticed an email from Skillselect today that my EOI has been ceased which scared the hell out of me and when i scrolled down a little, i found the grant letters for my daughter, my wife and me.
> 
> It was a very painful journey and i will have to thank everyone of you for giving me strength through this long journey. Especially all of you who have been waiting from 2015, the positivity of you people has given me the required strength.
> 
> I sincerely hope that everyone of you will get your grants quick.
> 
> Special thanks to Majician, Vikas, Yasmeen, Giridharan, sipoflifein, and many more who have giving me the positivity and helped me to calm my nerves.
> 
> Special thanks to Andrey and Keeda for their guidance on the forum and for creating Myimmitracker.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: ICT Systems Analyst (261112)
> ACS Applied: 01 Dec 2014
> ACS successful: 09 Dec 2014
> PTE ( 03 June 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/84/90/89
> EOI Applied: 20 July 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invitation: 07 Sep 2015
> Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015
> Medicals and PCC uploaded: 19 Oct 2015
> CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (GSM Adelaide) (No additional documents requested)
> Employment Verification: 05 Feb 2016
> Grant: 31 Mar 2016
> IED: 15 Oct 2016




Many many congrats mate !!!

almost 6 months wait for you.... I understand the pain you went through, however, as they say ...... All is well if it ends well

Have a great future down under


----------



## kawal_547

vybhavkmadadi said:


> It is a Grant!! At last and it feels so surreal.
> 
> I had noticed an email from Skillselect today that my EOI has been ceased which scared the hell out of me and when i scrolled down a little, i found the grant letters for my daughter, my wife and me.
> 
> It was a very painful journey and i will have to thank everyone of you for giving me strength through this long journey. Especially all of you who have been waiting from 2015, the positivity of you people has given me the required strength.
> 
> I sincerely hope that everyone of you will get your grants quick.
> 
> Special thanks to Majician, Vikas, Yasmeen, Giridharan, sipoflifein, and many more who have giving me the positivity and helped me to calm my nerves.
> 
> Special thanks to Andrey and Keeda for their guidance on the forum and for creating Myimmitracker.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: ICT Systems Analyst (261112)
> ACS Applied: 01 Dec 2014
> ACS successful: 09 Dec 2014
> PTE ( 03 June 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/84/90/89
> EOI Applied: 20 July 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invitation: 07 Sep 2015
> Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015
> Medicals and PCC uploaded: 19 Oct 2015
> CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (GSM Adelaide) (No additional documents requested)
> Employment Verification: 05 Feb 2016
> Grant: 31 Mar 2016
> IED: 15 Oct 2016


Congratulations

All the best for your future ventures


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

cozmopravesh said:


> Many many congrats mate !!!
> 
> 
> 
> almost 6 months wait for you.... I understand the pain you went through, however, as they say ...... All is well if it ends well
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great future down under




Thank you cozmopravesh. Yes, it's been a long and painful wait, but it is all worth it when u get to look at the grant mails.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

kawal_547 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> All the best for your future ventures




Thank you Kawal


----------



## prasanthkrish

vybhavkmadadi said:


> It is a Grant!! At last and it feels so surreal.
> 
> I had noticed an email from Skillselect today that my EOI has been ceased which scared the hell out of me and when i scrolled down a little, i found the grant letters for my daughter, my wife and me.
> 
> It was a very painful journey and i will have to thank everyone of you for giving me strength through this long journey. Especially all of you who have been waiting from 2015, the positivity of you people has given me the required strength.
> 
> I sincerely hope that everyone of you will get your grants quick.
> 
> Special thanks to Majician, Vikas, Yasmeen, Giridharan, sipoflifein, and many more who have giving me the positivity and helped me to calm my nerves.
> 
> Special thanks to Andrey and Keeda for their guidance on the forum and for creating Myimmitracker.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: ICT Systems Analyst (261112)
> ACS Applied: 01 Dec 2014
> ACS successful: 09 Dec 2014
> PTE ( 03 June 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/84/90/89
> EOI Applied: 20 July 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invitation: 07 Sep 2015
> Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015
> Medicals and PCC uploaded: 19 Oct 2015
> CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (GSM Adelaide) (No additional documents requested)
> Employment Verification: 05 Feb 2016
> Grant: 31 Mar 2016
> IED: 15 Oct 2016


Congrats mate.. All the best


----------



## Mashhar

Hello everyone one of my friend has applied through a mara registration agent. But now his Mara registration has been ceased since feb 2016. What does this mean ?? Should he continue with the agent ??


----------



## andreyx108b

Mashhar said:


> Hello everyone one of my friend has applied through a mara registration agent. But now his Mara registration has been ceased since feb 2016. What does this mean ?? Should he continue with the agent ??


I would suggest to change... but its personal view, i am not sure if this agent is even allowed to practice after his MARA registration expired.


----------



## JAN84

vybhavkmadadi said:


> It is a Grant!! At last and it feels so surreal.
> 
> I had noticed an email from Skillselect today that my EOI has been ceased which scared the hell out of me and when i scrolled down a little, i found the grant letters for my daughter, my wife and me.
> 
> It was a very painful journey and i will have to thank everyone of you for giving me strength through this long journey. Especially all of you who have been waiting from 2015, the positivity of you people has given me the required strength.
> 
> I sincerely hope that everyone of you will get your grants quick.
> 
> Special thanks to Majician, Vikas, Yasmeen, Giridharan, sipoflifein, and many more who have giving me the positivity and helped me to calm my nerves.
> 
> Special thanks to Andrey and Keeda for their guidance on the forum and for creating Myimmitracker.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: ICT Systems Analyst (261112)
> ACS Applied: 01 Dec 2014
> ACS successful: 09 Dec 2014
> PTE ( 03 June 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/84/90/89
> EOI Applied: 20 July 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invitation: 07 Sep 2015
> Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015
> Medicals and PCC uploaded: 19 Oct 2015
> CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (GSM Adelaide) (No additional documents requested)
> Employment Verification: 05 Feb 2016
> Grant: 31 Mar 2016
> IED: 15 Oct 2016


Congratulations dear. Enjoy


----------



## Gundi

vybhavkmadadi said:


> It is a Grant!! At last and it feels so surreal.


Congratulations Vybhav! Very happy to see your grant! Good luck!
This give me hope as I have similar timelines!


----------



## vinaydavid

vybhavkmadadi said:


> It is a Grant!! At last and it feels so surreal.


Congratulations Vybhav!! Happy for you!.
We know how the wait kills, but with a Grant, We know how glad you are...
Feeling very close to grant by looking at the applicants of 2015, who started receiving GRANTS!!

All the very best for all you future plans. GBU...!!


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

JAN84 said:


> Congratulations dear. Enjoy




Thank you Jan84


----------



## nsiramsetty

Guys,

Finally I received my grant today from GSM Adelaide. Lodged on 26th Jan..189.261313.Will update the timelines in some time.


----------



## kawal_547

nsiramsetty said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I received my grant today from GSM Adelaide. Lodged on 26th Jan..189.261313.Will update the timelines in some time.


Congratulations bro...

All the best for future


----------



## andreyx108b

nsiramsetty said:


> Guys, Finally I received my grant today from GSM Adelaide. Lodged on 26th Jan..189.261313.Will update the timelines in some time.


Congrats!


----------



## vinaydavid

nsiramsetty said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I received my grant today from GSM Adelaide. Lodged on 26th Jan..189.261313.Will update the timelines in some time.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## ajay23888

Congrats for your Grant Dude..............



vybhavkmadadi said:


> It is a Grant!! At last and it feels so surreal.
> 
> I had noticed an email from Skillselect today that my EOI has been ceased which scared the hell out of me and when i scrolled down a little, i found the grant letters for my daughter, my wife and me.
> 
> It was a very painful journey and i will have to thank everyone of you for giving me strength through this long journey. Especially all of you who have been waiting from 2015, the positivity of you people has given me the required strength.
> 
> I sincerely hope that everyone of you will get your grants quick.
> 
> Special thanks to Majician, Vikas, Yasmeen, Giridharan, sipoflifein, and many more who have giving me the positivity and helped me to calm my nerves.
> 
> Special thanks to Andrey and Keeda for their guidance on the forum and for creating Myimmitracker.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: ICT Systems Analyst (261112)
> ACS Applied: 01 Dec 2014
> ACS successful: 09 Dec 2014
> PTE ( 03 June 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/84/90/89
> EOI Applied: 20 July 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invitation: 07 Sep 2015
> Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015
> Medicals and PCC uploaded: 19 Oct 2015
> CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (GSM Adelaide) (No additional documents requested)
> Employment Verification: 05 Feb 2016
> Grant: 31 Mar 2016
> IED: 15 Oct 2016


----------



## JAN84

nsiramsetty said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I received my grant today from GSM Adelaide. Lodged on 26th Jan..189.261313.Will update the timelines in some time.


Congratulations bro. Enjoy.


----------



## JAN84

101 days so far..


----------



## sachin_noida

nsiramsetty said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I received my grant today from GSM Adelaide. Lodged on 26th Jan..189.261313.Will update the timelines in some time.


Congrats Bro !! Best Wishes !! That was very fast, Lucky Guy !!
Did you upload all documents including PCC and medicals on one go ??


----------



## prasanthkrish

nsiramsetty said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I received my grant today from GSM Adelaide. Lodged on 26th Jan..189.261313.Will update the timelines in some time.


Congrats dude...


----------



## varundev

nsiramsetty said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I received my grant today from GSM Adelaide. Lodged on 26th Jan..189.261313.Will update the timelines in some time.


Cool. Today is your day man. Enjoy the moment


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Gundi said:


> Congratulations Vybhav! Very happy to see your grant! Good luck!
> 
> This give me hope as I have similar timelines!




Thank you Gundi, hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## gurmeethundal

vybhavkmadadi said:


> It is a Grant!! At last and it feels so surreal.
> 
> I had noticed an email from Skillselect today that my EOI has been ceased which scared the hell out of me and when i scrolled down a little, i found the grant letters for my daughter, my wife and me.
> 
> It was a very painful journey and i will have to thank everyone of you for giving me strength through this long journey. Especially all of you who have been waiting from 2015, the positivity of you people has given me the required strength.
> 
> I sincerely hope that everyone of you will get your grants quick.
> 
> Special thanks to Majician, Vikas, Yasmeen, Giridharan, sipoflifein, and many more who have giving me the positivity and helped me to calm my nerves.
> 
> Special thanks to Andrey and Keeda for their guidance on the forum and for creating Myimmitracker.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: ICT Systems Analyst (261112)
> ACS Applied: 01 Dec 2014
> ACS successful: 09 Dec 2014
> PTE ( 03 June 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/84/90/89
> EOI Applied: 20 July 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invitation: 07 Sep 2015
> Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015
> Medicals and PCC uploaded: 19 Oct 2015
> CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (GSM Adelaide) (No additional documents requested)
> Employment Verification: 05 Feb 2016
> Grant: 31 Mar 2016
> IED: 15 Oct 2016


Congrats bro!!!


----------



## gurmeethundal

JAN84 said:


> 101 days so far..


128 for me...


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

vinaydavid said:


> Congratulations Vybhav!! Happy for you!.
> 
> We know how the wait kills, but with a Grant, We know how glad you are...
> 
> Feeling very close to grant by looking at the applicants of 2015, who started receiving GRANTS!!
> 
> 
> 
> All the very best for all you future plans. GBU...!!




Thank you Vinay


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

gurmeethundal said:


> Congrats bro!!!




Thank you gurmeet


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

nsiramsetty said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I received my grant today from GSM Adelaide. Lodged on 26th Jan..189.261313.Will update the timelines in some time.




Congratulations and all the best


----------



## ramapithecus

nsiramsetty said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I received my grant today from GSM Adelaide. Lodged on 26th Jan..189.261313.Will update the timelines in some time.


Hi nsiramsetty, can you please post a breakdown of your points, education degree, types of docs submitted and if any verifications?


----------



## ramapithecus

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Thank you Jan84


Hi vybhavkmadadi, can you please post a breakdown of your points and kind of verification?


----------



## firsttimer

vybhavkmadadi said:


> It is a Grant!! At last and it feels so surreal.
> 
> I had noticed an email from Skillselect today that my EOI has been ceased which scared the hell out of me and when i scrolled down a little, i found the grant letters for my daughter, my wife and me.
> 
> It was a very painful journey and i will have to thank everyone of you for giving me strength through this long journey. Especially all of you who have been waiting from 2015, the positivity of you people has given me the required strength.
> 
> I sincerely hope that everyone of you will get your grants quick.
> 
> Special thanks to Majician, Vikas, Yasmeen, Giridharan, sipoflifein, and many more who have giving me the positivity and helped me to calm my nerves.
> 
> Special thanks to Andrey and Keeda for their guidance on the forum and for creating Myimmitracker.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: ICT Systems Analyst (261112)
> ACS Applied: 01 Dec 2014
> ACS successful: 09 Dec 2014
> PTE ( 03 June 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/84/90/89
> EOI Applied: 20 July 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invitation: 07 Sep 2015
> Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015
> Medicals and PCC uploaded: 19 Oct 2015
> CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (GSM Adelaide) (No additional documents requested)
> Employment Verification: 05 Feb 2016
> Grant: 31 Mar 2016
> IED: 15 Oct 2016


Congrats Vybhav


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

firsttimer said:


> Congrats Vybhav


Thank you firsttimer.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

ramapithecus said:


> Hi vybhavkmadadi, can you please post a breakdown of your points and kind of verification?


Points breakup:
Age : 25 points
PTE : 20 points
Education : 15 points
Experience : 5 points

Total: 65 points

Personal Verification for me was done on 5th February, a lady from the Delhi Australian embassy called me and enquired about my name, date of birth and passport number and also my wife and daughter's details. Apart from this, i was also asked for my education details, experience details along with the start and end month and years for all the organisations that i worked in. And finally i was asked the roles i performed in my most recent organisation. All this while, the lady was taking down notes on whatever i was saying. The call lasted for just over 6 minutes, but felt like 15 minutes.


----------



## nsiramsetty

Yes, I have uploaded every document on 26th Itself..Medicals Cleared by 3rd Feb



sachin_noida said:


> Congrats Bro !! Best Wishes !! That was very fast, Lucky Guy !!
> Did you upload all documents including PCC and medicals on one go ??


----------



## nsiramsetty

Thank you all.

Below are my complete time lines.

189 | 261313 | 65 ( 30 Age + 15 Education + 5 Employment + 5 Spouse )

PTE for Myself and Spouse : 25/11/2015
ACS Result for Myself and Spouse : 16/12/2015
EOI Submitted : 16/12/2015
ITA Recieved : 18/12/2015
Visa Lodge,, All docs Uploaded : 26/01/2016
IMMI Assessment Commense Email : 15/02/2016
Grant : 31/03/2016
IED : 21/12/2016.


----------



## Ashuaust

gurmeethundal said:


> JAN84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 101 days so far..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 128 for me...
Click to expand...

Hello guys
Just wondering have u all got any CO ALLOTTED?
Since it's crossed 90days.
Or did not get any emails from the department after visa lodge?
& what's the current status?
I m stuck at application received from 75days with no contact


----------



## manreetvirk

Congrates vybhavkmadadi..really happy for October applicant..


----------



## manreetvirk

nsiramsetty said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> Below are my complete time lines.
> 
> 189 | 261313 | 65 ( 30 Age + 15 Education + 5 Employment + 5 Spouse )
> 
> PTE for Myself and Spouse : 25/11/2015
> ACS Result for Myself and Spouse : 16/12/2015
> EOI Submitted : 16/12/2015
> ITA Recieved : 18/12/2015
> Visa Lodge,, All docs Uploaded : 26/01/2016
> IMMI Assessment Commense Email : 15/02/2016
> Grant : 31/03/2016
> IED : 21/12/2016.


Congratulations dear..


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

manreetvirk said:


> Congrates vybhavkmadadi..really happy for October applicant..




Thank you Manreetvirk


----------



## 2015yash

Dear friends,

I have the below queries while updating the EOI.
Urgent reply will be highly appreciated.

1) _Does the client have other current passports?_

If in the citizenship column I have stated that I am not citizen of any other country than 
what is the relevance of this question.

2) _Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?_

I will be migrating with my wife only. But in the next question they ask for 

"_Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?_"
So should I mark the family member query as YES ?? And number of family member should be "1" ??
Please correct me if I am wrong.

3) _Has the client undertaken an English language test within the last 36 months?_

English test say last 36 months but PTE result certificate has validity of two years only. How logical is this ??

4) "_Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?_"

This question is confusuing. Even the help page is not expalining properly.
Only the name of highest degree should be mentioned here and with selection "YES" correct ?

5) _Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?_
What is this ??

6) _Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years._ ????

Do I need to enter only the relevant employment here that is after what ACS has deducted from my overall experience ?? If yes than should my employment start date should be the one from which my relevant experience starts, correct ??


----------



## ahmedmawhoub

Ashuaust said:


> Hello guys
> Just wondering have u all got any CO ALLOTTED?
> Since it's crossed 90days.
> Or did not get any emails from the department after visa lodge?
> & what's the current status?
> I m stuck at application received from 75days with no contact


79 days without CO contact, bro :boxing:


----------



## raghum4u

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Thank you cozmopravesh. Yes, it's been a long and painful wait, but it is all worth it when u get to look at the grant mails.


Congrats vybhav... Happy to see your grant.. After long wait . Your words give us some hope as well to see the golden mails...


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

raghum4u said:


> Congrats vybhav... Happy to see your grant.. After long wait . Your words give us some hope as well to see the golden mails...


Thank you Raghu, hope to hear good news from you too very soon.


----------



## giridharanb

Guys, do any of you know whether the corrected points reflect back on skillselect after we provide the consent to CO to correct the points?


----------



## Majician

Hey guys,

I sent an email to CO on 3rd March when it was 90 days post CO request for documents and received a standard response yesterday, also the response was from someone else other than my previous CO, any idea what is going on??


----------



## giridharanb

Majician said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I sent an email to CO on 3rd March when it was 90 days post CO request for documents and received a standard response yesterday, also the response was from someone else other than my previous CO, any idea what is going on??


I think emails don't go to COs directly, they go to some service executives who use the system to check the status and respond. Emails can only come from COs asking for documents and stuff.

Also, COs can change. There must be a few people involved in the visa workflow starting with the initial document assessor, experience verifiers, education and skills assessors, health assessor, character assessors etc. These could be different people and any one at any point of time can ask a question. Probably why we keep seeing different names in the emails. Of course, lucky people have a single CO doing all the above, however the process is now centralized so anyone could pick up a file from the pending stack and take the next actions.


----------



## conjoinme

Congrats nsiramsetty! All the best for future endeavours mate.
Do you mind telling what docs you submitted for spouse?

Thanks



nsiramsetty said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> Below are my complete time lines.
> 
> 189 | 261313 | 65 ( 30 Age + 15 Education + 5 Employment + 5 Spouse )
> 
> PTE for Myself and Spouse : 25/11/2015
> ACS Result for Myself and Spouse : 16/12/2015
> EOI Submitted : 16/12/2015
> ITA Recieved : 18/12/2015
> Visa Lodge,, All docs Uploaded : 26/01/2016
> IMMI Assessment Commense Email : 15/02/2016
> Grant : 31/03/2016
> IED : 21/12/2016.


----------



## varundev

vybhavkmadadi said:


> It is a Grant!! At last and it feels so surreal.
> 
> I had noticed an email from Skillselect today that my EOI has been ceased which scared the hell out of me and when i scrolled down a little, i found the grant letters for my daughter, my wife and me.
> 
> It was a very painful journey and i will have to thank everyone of you for giving me strength through this long journey. Especially all of you who have been waiting from 2015, the positivity of you people has given me the required strength.
> 
> I sincerely hope that everyone of you will get your grants quick.
> 
> Special thanks to Majician, Vikas, Yasmeen, Giridharan, sipoflifein, and many more who have giving me the positivity and helped me to calm my nerves.
> 
> Special thanks to Andrey and Keeda for their guidance on the forum and for creating Myimmitracker.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: ICT Systems Analyst (261112)
> ACS Applied: 01 Dec 2014
> ACS successful: 09 Dec 2014
> PTE ( 03 June 2015) (L/R/S/W): 90/84/90/89
> EOI Applied: 20 July 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI Invitation: 07 Sep 2015
> Visa Lodged: 08 Oct 2015
> Medicals and PCC uploaded: 19 Oct 2015
> CO assigned: 04 Nov 2015 (GSM Adelaide) (No additional documents requested)
> Employment Verification: 05 Feb 2016
> Grant: 31 Mar 2016
> IED: 15 Oct 2016




Today you are on cloud 9 . its really great moment for you enjoy a lot you can. COngratulations.


----------



## giridharanb

Dear Mates,

I got the golden email about 15 mins back for me and my family. :first::first:

Was a bit worried that it might be a Fool's day joke, so logged into immiaccount and verified on VEVO. 

So, it took 162 days and a few nervous moments to reach the peak.

My heartfelt thanks to all the friends on this forum, who have shared valuable information and helped keep the spirits up when the chips were down. The journey would have been far more difficult without you guys around.

May my good luck today rub off on our other friends and they get their grants quickly too.


----------



## prasanthkrish

giridharanb said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I got the golden email about 15 mins back for me and my family. :croc::croc:
> 
> Was a bit worried that it might be a Fool's day joke, so logged into immiaccount and verified on VEVO.
> 
> So, it took 162 days and a few nervous moments to reach the peak.
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to all the friends on this forum, who have shared valuable information and helped keep the spirits up when the chips were down. The journey would have been far more difficult without you guys around.
> 
> May my good luck today rub off on our other friends and they get their grants quickly too.


Congrats man. All the best. Really happy for you. The patience paid off


----------



## Majician

giridharanb said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I got the golden email about 15 mins back for me and my family. :first::first:
> 
> Was a bit worried that it might be a Fool's day joke, so logged into immiaccount and verified on VEVO.
> 
> So, it took 162 days and a few nervous moments to reach the peak.
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to all the friends on this forum, who have shared valuable information and helped keep the spirits up when the chips were down. The journey would have been far more difficult without you guys around.
> 
> May my good luck today rub off on our other friends and they get their grants quickly too.


Congrats Giri !!!! Time to party !! Enjoy your weekend to the fullest !!


----------



## conjoinme

Congrats mate! It was round the corner after that points deduction email and glad that it didn't linger on. Enjoy the moment!

Cheers



giridharanb said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I got the golden email about 15 mins back for me and my family. :first::first:
> 
> Was a bit worried that it might be a Fool's day joke, so logged into immiaccount and verified on VEVO.
> 
> So, it took 162 days and a few nervous moments to reach the peak.
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to all the friends on this forum, who have shared valuable information and helped keep the spirits up when the chips were down. The journey would have been far more difficult without you guys around.
> 
> May my good luck today rub off on our other friends and they get their grants quickly too.


----------



## andreyx108b

giridharanb said:


> Dear Mates, I got the golden email about 15 mins back for me and my family. :first::first: Was a bit worried that it might be a Fool's day joke, so logged into immiaccount and verified on VEVO.  So, it took 162 days and a few nervous moments to reach the peak. My heartfelt thanks to all the friends on this forum, who have shared valuable information and helped keep the spirits up when the chips were down. The journey would have been far more difficult without you guys around. May my good luck today rub off on our other friends and they get their grants quickly too.


Congrats!!


----------



## Jahirul

giridharanb said:


> I think emails don't go to COs directly, they go to some service executives who use the system to check the status and respond. Emails can only come from COs asking for documents and stuff.
> 
> Also, COs can change. There must be a few people involved in the visa workflow starting with the initial document assessor, experience verifiers, education and skills assessors, health assessor, character assessors etc. These could be different people and any one at any point of time can ask a question. Probably why we keep seeing different names in the emails. Of course, lucky people have a single CO doing all the above, however the process is now centralized so anyone could pick up a file from the pending stack and take the next actions.


Thanks dear. Logical explanation.. now I know a bit of why some of our applications get delayed so long....


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

varundev said:


> Today you are on cloud 9 . its really great moment for you enjoy a lot you can. COngratulations.




Thank you Varun


----------



## Jahirul

giridharanb said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I got the golden email about 15 mins back for me and my family. :first::first:
> 
> Was a bit worried that it might be a Fool's day joke, so logged into immiaccount and verified on VEVO.
> 
> So, it took 162 days and a few nervous moments to reach the peak.
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to all the friends on this forum, who have shared valuable information and helped keep the spirits up when the chips were down. The journey would have been far more difficult without you guys around.
> 
> May my good luck today rub off on our other friends and they get their grants quickly too.


Wow! CONGRATS man!! All the very best to you and family..


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

giridharanb said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> 
> 
> I got the golden email about 15 mins back for me and my family. :first::first:
> 
> 
> 
> Was a bit worried that it might be a Fool's day joke, so logged into immiaccount and verified on VEVO.
> 
> 
> 
> So, it took 162 days and a few nervous moments to reach the peak.
> 
> 
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to all the friends on this forum, who have shared valuable information and helped keep the spirits up when the chips were down. The journey would have been far more difficult without you guys around.
> 
> 
> 
> May my good luck today rub off on our other friends and they get their grants quickly too.




Congratulations Giridharan!! Looks like DIBP is finally clearing the backlog.


----------



## gaus

giridharanb said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I got the golden email about 15 mins back for me and my family. :first::first:
> 
> Was a bit worried that it might be a Fool's day joke, so logged into immiaccount and verified on VEVO.
> 
> So, it took 162 days and a few nervous moments to reach the peak.
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to all the friends on this forum, who have shared valuable information and helped keep the spirits up when the chips were down. The journey would have been far more difficult without you guys around.
> 
> May my good luck today rub off on our other friends and they get their grants quickly too.


Congrats!!! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## giridharanb

Thanks everyone for all your good wishes.

I get the feeling that all the old applications are getting cleared now. It's been a steady stream of grants for the oldies in the last 3 days. 

I'm expecting more good news from our mates in the next few hours and early next week too.


----------



## giridharanb

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Congratulations Giridharan!! Looks like DIBP is finally clearing the backlog.


Yes, looks that way. Last quarter of the Australian year and I suppose they don't want to carry forward anything older than one quarter to the end of the year. so, there should be more good news coming our way.


----------



## deepgill

giridharanb said:


> Thanks everyone for all your good wishes.
> 
> I get the feeling that all the old applications are getting cleared now. It's been a steady stream of grants for the oldies in the last 3 days.
> 
> I'm expecting more good news from our mates in the next few hours and early next week too.


Dear giridharanb congratulations


----------



## skurani

Hey Arun, Looks like both of us are sailing in the same boat.
Pls. stay positive.:fingerscrossed: I' am sure the Grant is on its way!!

Thanks


arun32 said:


> Celebrating 100th day after Visa Lodge
> Waiting for grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## cozmopravesh

giridharanb said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I got the golden email about 15 mins back for me and my family. :first::first:
> 
> Was a bit worried that it might be a Fool's day joke, so logged into immiaccount and verified on VEVO.
> 
> So, it took 162 days and a few nervous moments to reach the peak.
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to all the friends on this forum, who have shared valuable information and helped keep the spirits up when the chips were down. The journey would have been far more difficult without you guys around.
> 
> May my good luck today rub off on our other friends and they get their grants quickly too.



Many many congrats Giri !!!

Have a great future down under lane:


----------



## Heywb

giridharanb said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I got the golden email about 15 mins back for me and my family. :first::first:
> 
> Was a bit worried that it might be a Fool's day joke, so logged into immiaccount and verified on VEVO.
> 
> So, it took 162 days and a few nervous moments to reach the peak.
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to all the friends on this forum, who have shared valuable information and helped keep the spirits up when the chips were down. The journey would have been far more difficult without you guys around.
> 
> May my good luck today rub off on our other friends and they get their grants quickly too.


Great News, COngratulations

Now there are some hopes for October 2015 applicants


----------



## Abhimukta

Hi Deepgill,

Could you please clarify how do they do physical verification as you have mentioned, it happened for you on 29 Feb.So did they call you or came to your place for verification?

Thanks


----------



## giridharanb

cozmopravesh said:


> Many many congrats Giri !!!
> 
> Have a great future down under lane:


Thanks cozmopravesh.


----------



## simon.ghosh

giridharanb said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I got the golden email about 15 mins back for me and my family. :first::first:
> 
> Was a bit worried that it might be a Fool's day joke, so logged into immiaccount and verified on VEVO.
> 
> So, it took 162 days and a few nervous moments to reach the peak.
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to all the friends on this forum, who have shared valuable information and helped keep the spirits up when the chips were down. The journey would have been far more difficult without you guys around.
> 
> May my good luck today rub off on our other friends and they get their grants quickly too.



Congratulations!!! It must be pretty tough time waiting through for so long. Wish you and your family a happy life ahead.


----------



## manreetvirk

giridharanb said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I got the golden email about 15 mins back for me and my family. :first::first:
> 
> Was a bit worried that it might be a Fool's day joke, so logged into immiaccount and verified on VEVO.
> 
> So, it took 162 days and a few nervous moments to reach the peak.
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to all the friends on this forum, who have shared valuable information and helped keep the spirits up when the chips were down. The journey would have been far more difficult without you guys around.
> 
> May my good luck today rub off on our other friends and they get their grants quickly too.


Congrates..happy for you..


----------



## deepgill

Abhimukta said:


> Hi Deepgill,
> 
> Could you please clarify how do they do physical verification as you have mentioned, it happened for you on 29 Feb.So did they call you or came to your place for verification?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Abhimukta.. Physical verification means two officers( an ozi lady and an Indian man) came at my workplace to confirmed that i am working here. Phone verification has been done on 3rd September 2015.
They asked about my name, joining to waiters at the reception area as i am working as a cook in a restaurant. Then they wanted to see me and auzi lady started asking questions about my joining date,Australian study,where i was living in Australia, introduction of staff, click pictures of kitchen, restaurant, bear bar,outside and mine. I explained her about restaurant like rooms, banquet hall, menu. Then they went to boss's office and asked same questions about joining ,payment method, who signed the experience letter, wanted to see accountant but he was faraway so my boss said if you want to see him come tomorrow. Then they left and still waiting,......... Waiting..
Today i called to Australian embassy and a lady checked my status and told me that everything is done from my side but co will request if he has need and i have to wait. Can't give me time frame. It was just a standard reply.


----------



## vinaydavid

giridharanb said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I got the golden email about 15 mins back for me and my family. :first::first:


Congratulations Giridhar.....Enjy!!!


----------



## giridharanb

simon.ghosh said:


> Congratulations!!! It must be pretty tough time waiting through for so long. Wish you and your family a happy life ahead.


Yup, it was always difficult waiting, but there are so many friends in this forum. There is never a dull day. This forum was like an oasis for those dry periods. Everyone who has waited long for a grant will always agree that friends on the forum made it easier.


----------



## NONPRI

prasanthkrish said:


> Congrats man. All the best. Really happy for you. The patience paid off


Congratulations buddy lane:


----------



## b4ubagat

*Finaly got my grant*

Hi Friends,

Finally got my grant today on April 1st, at 9:30Am Indian time,

I hope my timelines would be helpful for other who are waiting without any information, PFB

Code: 263111(compute networks and systems)

Visa Lodged: 10, Oct, 2015

Co Contact: 13 Nov, 2015 (requesting current employee verification proof, submitted an auto generated mail from my organization which states that i am working in xxx company, and submitted my last two years form 16, also submitted my form 80(they didnt ask) but submitted it just to make sure they dont request anything again)

Status changed to Assesment in Progress, no updates after that (those dreadful days)

Grant : 1 April, 2016,

IED: 14 Oct, 2016

I wish best of luck for all the Visa applicants, and would like to make a note that make sure that you submit all documents genuinely, there was not any employee verification done to my knowledge, i have switched 3 companys, submitted all my proofs,

Best Regards,
Bhagat D


----------



## andreyx108b

b4ubagat said:


> Hi Friends, Finally got my grant today on April 1st, at 9:30Am Indian time, I hope my timelines would be helpful for other who are waiting without any information, PFB Code: 263111(compute networks and systems) Visa Lodged: 10, Oct, 2015 Co Contact: 13 Nov, 2015 (requesting current employee verification proof, submitted an auto generated mail from my organization which states that i am working in xxx company, and submitted my last two years form 16, also submitted my form 80(they didnt ask) but submitted it just to make sure they dont request anything again) Status changed to Assesment in Progress, no updates after that (those dreadful days) Grant : 1 April, 2016, IED: 14 Oct, 2016 I wish best of luck for all the Visa applicants, and would like to make a note that make sure that you submit all documents genuinely, there was not any employee verification done to my knowledge, i have switched 3 companys, submitted all my proofs, Best Regards, Bhagat D


Congrats!


----------



## manreetvirk

b4ubagat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally got my grant today on April 1st, at 9:30Am Indian time,
> 
> I hope my timelines would be helpful for other who are waiting without any information, PFB
> 
> Code: 263111(compute networks and systems)
> 
> Visa Lodged: 10, Oct, 2015
> 
> Co Contact: 13 Nov, 2015 (requesting current employee verification proof, submitted an auto generated mail from my organization which states that i am working in xxx company, and submitted my last two years form 16, also submitted my form 80(they didnt ask) but submitted it just to make sure they dont request anything again)
> 
> Status changed to Assesment in Progress, no updates after that (those dreadful days)
> 
> Grant : 1 April, 2016,
> 
> IED: 14 Oct, 2016
> 
> I wish best of luck for all the Visa applicants, and would like to make a note that make sure that you submit all documents genuinely, there was not any employee verification done to my knowledge, i have switched 3 companys, submitted all my proofs,
> 
> Best Regards,
> Bhagat D


Congo...party time..again October applicant...lots of positive vibes are coming when we were feeling hopeless..Happy for u..


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

b4ubagat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally got my grant today on April 1st, at 9:30Am Indian time,
> 
> Best Regards,
> Bhagat D


Congratulations b4ubagat and all the best. Well worth the wait, enjoy!

Feeling very good to see the backlogs from 2015 getting cleared.


----------



## dakshch

gurmeethundal said:


> 128 for me...




116 days here


----------



## Heywb

b4ubagat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally got my grant today on April 1st, at 9:30Am Indian time,
> 
> I hope my timelines would be helpful for other who are waiting without any information, PFB
> 
> Code: 263111(compute networks and systems)
> 
> Visa Lodged: 10, Oct, 2015
> 
> Co Contact: 13 Nov, 2015 (requesting current employee verification proof, submitted an auto generated mail from my organization which states that i am working in xxx company, and submitted my last two years form 16, also submitted my form 80(they didnt ask) but submitted it just to make sure they dont request anything again)
> 
> Status changed to Assesment in Progress, no updates after that (those dreadful days)
> 
> Grant : 1 April, 2016,
> 
> IED: 14 Oct, 2016
> 
> I wish best of luck for all the Visa applicants, and would like to make a note that make sure that you submit all documents genuinely, there was not any employee verification done to my knowledge, i have switched 3 companys, submitted all my proofs,
> 
> Best Regards,
> Bhagat D


Congrats dear, Another October 2015 guy


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

giridharanb said:


> Yup, it was always difficult waiting, but there are so many friends in this forum. There is never a dull day. This forum was like an oasis for those dry periods. Everyone who has waited long for a grant will always agree that friends on the forum made it easier.


+1 to that


----------



## Amlan

giridharanb said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I got the golden email about 15 mins back for me and my family. :first::first:
> 
> Was a bit worried that it might be a Fool's day joke, so logged into immiaccount and verified on VEVO.
> 
> So, it took 162 days and a few nervous moments to reach the peak.
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to all the friends on this forum, who have shared valuable information and helped keep the spirits up when the chips were down. The journey would have been far more difficult without you guys around.
> 
> May my good luck today rub off on our other friends and they get their grants quickly too.


Congratulations giridhar!!! Finally the long wait is over for you  

Weekend's gonna be a blast for you. Best of luck for the next steps.


----------



## Amlan

b4ubagat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally got my grant today on April 1st, at 9:30Am Indian time,
> 
> I hope my timelines would be helpful for other who are waiting without any information, PFB
> 
> Code: 263111(compute networks and systems)
> 
> Visa Lodged: 10, Oct, 2015
> 
> Co Contact: 13 Nov, 2015 (requesting current employee verification proof, submitted an auto generated mail from my organization which states that i am working in xxx company, and submitted my last two years form 16, also submitted my form 80(they didnt ask) but submitted it just to make sure they dont request anything again)
> 
> Status changed to Assesment in Progress, no updates after that (those dreadful days)
> 
> Grant : 1 April, 2016,
> 
> IED: 14 Oct, 2016
> 
> I wish best of luck for all the Visa applicants, and would like to make a note that make sure that you submit all documents genuinely, there was not any employee verification done to my knowledge, i have switched 3 companys, submitted all my proofs,
> 
> Best Regards,
> Bhagat D


Congratulations bagat!


----------



## Gundi

giridharanb said:


> I got the golden email about 15 mins back for me and my family. :first::first:





b4ubagat said:


> Finally got my grant today on April 1st, at 9:30Am Indian time,


Congrats guys! Good luck!


----------



## tusharbapu87

I m still waiting its almost 330 days from lodged. Visa lodged on 12 may 2015. Waiting waiting waiting


----------



## arun32

giridharanb said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I got the golden email about 15 mins back for me and my family. :first::first:
> 
> Was a bit worried that it might be a Fool's day joke, so logged into immiaccount and verified on VEVO.
> 
> So, it took 162 days and a few nervous moments to reach the peak.
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to all the friends on this forum, who have shared valuable information and helped keep the spirits up when the chips were down. The journey would have been far more difficult without you guys around.
> 
> May my good luck today rub off on our other friends and they get their grants quickly too.



Hi Giri,

Congrats mate

Told you , you will be getting the grant in a week , once you send the consent mail....


Congrats buddy, Have a blasting party and all the very best for you future endeavors...

Please keep in touch and contribute to the forum.


----------



## MimoMKF

Hi,

Anyone get CO contact or visa gran from GSM Brisbane?


----------



## vikaschandra

giridharanb said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I got the golden email about 15 mins back for me and my family. :first::first:
> 
> Was a bit worried that it might be a Fool's day joke, so logged into immiaccount and verified on VEVO.
> 
> So, it took 162 days and a few nervous moments to reach the peak.
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to all the friends on this forum, who have shared valuable information and helped keep the spirits up when the chips were down. The journey would have been far more difficult without you guys around.
> 
> May my good luck today rub off on our other friends and they get their grants quickly too.


Awesome news Giri happy for you. Now relax and enjoy a tension free day


----------



## jumboboss

giridharanb said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I got the golden email about 15 mins back for me and my family. :first::first:
> 
> Was a bit worried that it might be a Fool's day joke, so logged into immiaccount and verified on VEVO.
> 
> So, it took 162 days and a few nervous moments to reach the peak.
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to all the friends on this forum, who have shared valuable information and helped keep the spirits up when the chips were down. The journey would have been far more difficult without you guys around.
> 
> May my good luck today rub off on our other friends and they get their grants quickly too.


Congrats giri.


----------



## vikaschandra

b4ubagat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally got my grant today on April 1st, at 9:30Am Indian time,
> 
> I hope my timelines would be helpful for other who are waiting without any information, PFB
> 
> Code: 263111(compute networks and systems)
> 
> Visa Lodged: 10, Oct, 2015
> 
> Co Contact: 13 Nov, 2015 (requesting current employee verification proof, submitted an auto generated mail from my organization which states that i am working in xxx company, and submitted my last two years form 16, also submitted my form 80(they didnt ask) but submitted it just to make sure they dont request anything again)
> 
> Status changed to Assesment in Progress, no updates after that (those dreadful days)
> 
> Grant : 1 April, 2016,
> 
> IED: 14 Oct, 2016
> 
> I wish best of luck for all the Visa applicants, and would like to make a note that make sure that you submit all documents genuinely, there was not any employee verification done to my knowledge, i have switched 3 companys, submitted all my proofs,
> 
> Best Regards,
> Bhagat D


Congratulations Bhagat. Best wishes to you with your journey ahead


----------



## Mashhar

tusharbapu87 said:


> I m still waiting its almost 330 days from lodged. Visa lodged on 12 may 2015. Waiting waiting waiting


hello.. My condition is same as yours. Have u got any employment verification done ?? Are you working through an agent ?? Any issuses ?? Why are grants are being delayed ?? Kindly revert
Thanks


----------



## gaus

b4ubagat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally got my grant today on April 1st, at 9:30Am Indian time,
> 
> I hope my timelines would be helpful for other who are waiting without any information, PFB
> 
> Code: 263111(compute networks and systems)
> 
> Visa Lodged: 10, Oct, 2015
> 
> Co Contact: 13 Nov, 2015 (requesting current employee verification proof, submitted an auto generated mail from my organization which states that i am working in xxx company, and submitted my last two years form 16, also submitted my form 80(they didnt ask) but submitted it just to make sure they dont request anything again)
> 
> Status changed to Assesment in Progress, no updates after that (those dreadful days)
> 
> Grant : 1 April, 2016,
> 
> IED: 14 Oct, 2016
> 
> I wish best of luck for all the Visa applicants, and would like to make a note that make sure that you submit all documents genuinely, there was not any employee verification done to my knowledge, i have switched 3 companys, submitted all my proofs,
> 
> Best Regards,
> Bhagat D


Congrats Bhagat!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## mohankum

Hi Friends,

Happy to inform you all that finally i got grant Yesterday i.e. on 31st March after 128 days. But i saw mail today morning.

A special thanks to Keeda and Andrey in guiding me. Without your timely help and suggestions it would have been difficult.

Best of luck to all applicants who are waiting. 

My timelines are as below:

189 | 261313

29/09/2015 - ACS positive assessment
09/10/2015 - EOI submitted with 70 points and Invited same day.

22/11/2015 - 189 Visa applied
01/12/2015 - CO contact. Asked for Medicals and PCC
17/12/2015 - Documents provided
30/03/2016 - Empoyment verification call.
31/03/2016 - Grant


----------



## Majician

mohankum said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that finally i got grant Yesterday i.e. on 31st March after 128 days. But i saw mail today morning.
> 
> A special thanks to Keeda and Andrey in guiding me. Without your timely help and suggestions it would have been difficult.
> 
> Best of luck to all applicants who are waiting.
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> 
> 189 | 261313
> 
> 29/09/2015 - ACS positive assessment
> 09/10/2015 - EOI submitted with 70 points and Invited same day.
> 
> 22/11/2015 - 189 Visa applied
> 01/12/2015 - CO contact. Asked for Medicals and PCC
> 17/12/2015 - Documents provided
> 30/03/2016 - Empoyment verification call.
> 31/03/2016 - Grant


Congrats Mohan, was it from Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## skurani

b4ubagat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally got my grant today on April 1st, at 9:30Am Indian time,
> 
> I hope my timelines would be helpful for other who are waiting without any information, PFB
> 
> Code: 263111(compute networks and systems)
> 
> Visa Lodged: 10, Oct, 2015
> 
> Co Contact: 13 Nov, 2015 (requesting current employee verification proof, submitted an auto generated mail from my organization which states that i am working in xxx company, and submitted my last two years form 16, also submitted my form 80(they didnt ask) but submitted it just to make sure they dont request anything again)
> 
> Status changed to Assesment in Progress, no updates after that (those dreadful days)
> 
> Grant : 1 April, 2016,
> 
> IED: 14 Oct, 2016
> 
> I wish best of luck for all the Visa applicants, and would like to make a note that make sure that you submit all documents genuinely, there was not any employee verification done to my knowledge, i have switched 3 companys, submitted all my proofs,
> 
> Best Regards,
> Bhagat D



Congrats Bhagat. Wishing you good luck for your future ahead


----------



## 2015yash

PLEASE URGENT HELP NEEDED!!!!!!!

Dear friends,

I have the below queries while updating the EOI.
Urgent reply will be highly appreciated.

1) Does the client have other current passports?

If in the citizenship column I have stated that I am not citizen of any other country than 
what is the relevance of this question.

2) Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?

I will be migrating with my wife only. But in the next question they ask for 

"Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?"
So should I mark the family member query as YES ?? And number of family member should be "1" ??
Please correct me if I am wrong.

3) Has the client undertaken an English language test within the last 36 months?

English test say last 36 months but PTE result certificate has validity of two years only. How logical is this ??

4) "Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?"

This question is confusuing. Even the help page is not expalining properly.
Only the name of highest degree should be mentioned here and with selection "YES" correct ?

5) Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?
What is this ??

6) Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years. ????

Do I need to enter only the relevant employment here that is after what ACS has deducted from my overall experience ?? If yes than should my employment start date should be the one from which my relevant experience starts, correct ??


----------



## mohankum

Thanks Majician. It was from Adelaide



Majician said:


> Congrats Mohan, was it from Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## Majician

2015yash said:


> PLEASE URGENT HELP NEEDED!!!!!!!
> 
> Dear friends,
> 
> I have the below queries while updating the EOI.
> Urgent reply will be highly appreciated.
> 
> 1) Does the client have other current passports?
> 
> If in the citizenship column I have stated that I am not citizen of any other country than
> what is the relevance of this question.
> 
> Just write NO, make sure you list all your older passport details in relevant sections, I forgot the exact question for that !!
> 
> 2) Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
> 
> I will be migrating with my wife only. But in the next question they ask for
> 
> "Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?"
> So should I mark the family member query as YES ?? And number of family member should be "1" ??
> Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> 3) Has the client undertaken an English language test within the last 36 months?
> 
> English test say last 36 months but PTE result certificate has validity of two years only. How logical is this ??
> 
> Yes fortunately they accept your english results for 3 years, regardless the 2 year validity of PTE or IELTS. But they only accept it for one year for your spouse, be careful !
> 
> 4) "Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?"
> 
> This question is confusuing. Even the help page is not expalining properly.
> Only the name of highest degree should be mentioned here and with selection "YES" correct ?
> 
> Correct.
> 
> 5) Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?
> What is this ??
> 
> If you don't know what is this your answer is NO because you probably didn't do it.
> 
> 6) Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years. ????
> 
> Do I need to enter only the relevant employment here that is after what ACS has deducted from my overall experience ?? If yes than should my employment start date should be the one from which my relevant experience starts, correct ??
> 
> All of your experience, though you can write "relevant" in front of those which are acknowledged by ACS.


Hope it clears your doubts


----------



## raghum4u

b4ubagat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally got my grant today on April 1st, at 9:30Am Indian time,
> 
> I hope my timelines would be helpful for other who are waiting without any information, PFB
> 
> Code: 263111(compute networks and systems)
> 
> Visa Lodged: 10, Oct, 2015
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Bhagat D


Congrats Bhagat...!


----------



## raghum4u

tusharbapu87 said:


> I m still waiting its almost 330 days from lodged. Visa lodged on 12 may 2015. Waiting waiting waiting


OMG.. I ran off words....!!! What the hell are they verifying... :-(


----------



## vikaschandra

mohankum said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that finally i got grant Yesterday i.e. on 31st March after 128 days. But i saw mail today morning.
> 
> A special thanks to Keeda and Andrey in guiding me. Without your timely help and suggestions it would have been difficult.
> 
> Best of luck to all applicants who are waiting.
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> 
> 189 | 261313
> 
> 29/09/2015 - ACS positive assessment
> 09/10/2015 - EOI submitted with 70 points and Invited same day.
> 
> 22/11/2015 - 189 Visa applied
> 01/12/2015 - CO contact. Asked for Medicals and PCC
> 17/12/2015 - Documents provided
> 30/03/2016 - Empoyment verification call.
> 31/03/2016 - Grant


Congratulations Mohan. Best wishes for your journey ahead


----------



## raghum4u

giridharanb said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I got the golden email about 15 mins back for me and my family. :first::first:
> 
> Was a bit worried that it might be a Fool's day joke, so logged into immiaccount and verified on VEVO.
> 
> So, it took 162 days and a few nervous moments to reach the peak.
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to all the friends on this forum, who have shared valuable information and helped keep the spirits up when the chips were down. The journey would have been far more difficult without you guys around.
> 
> May my good luck today rub off on our other friends and they get their grants quickly too.


Awesome news...giri.. All the best for your future endeavors....!! You can go for full party tonight...


----------



## tusharbapu87

Mashhar said:


> hello.. My condition is same as yours. Have u got any employment verification done ?? Are you working through an agent ?? Any issuses ?? Why are grants are being delayed ?? Kindly revert
> Thanks


No verification yet. No issue. Yes there is an agent I do not know y they delay


----------



## 2015yash

Majician said:


> Hope it clears your doubts


Hello Majician,

First of all thanks for replying my post and sharing the information.

Most of the points are clear to me now expect the last one where I have to fill the employment history. I understand your point that I can update all my experience and mark relevant for those considered relevant by ACS. The situation is like this, I have IT experience in various companies starting from 2007. Now ACS says that the relevant experience is after Nov 2013 to till date. So should I split my experience into two for the company I was working in 2013, one non-relevant before Nov 2013 and one relevant after Nov 2013 ?? Does it mean I have to make two entries for the same company in the form. I think this is the only way I should be able to claim the employment points accurately that will reflect in the last page of EOI. Please correct me if I am wrong here. 

I hope you understand my query and I have not confused you. 

Once again thanks for your prompt reply and I wish you get the grant ASAP.


----------



## Majician

2015yash said:


> Hello Majician,
> 
> First of all thanks for replying my post and sharing the information.
> 
> Most of the points are clear to me now expect the last one where I have to fill the employment history. I understand your point that I can update all my experience and mark relevant for those considered relevant by ACS. The situation is like this, I have IT experience in various companies starting from 2007. Now ACS says that the relevant experience is after Nov 2013 to till date. So should I split my experience into two for the company I was working in 2013, one non-relevant before Nov 2013 and one relevant after Nov 2013 ?? Does it mean I have to make two entries for the same company in the form. I think this is the only way I should be able to claim the employment points accurately that will reflect in the last page of EOI. Please correct me if I am wrong here.
> 
> I hope you understand my query and I have not confused you.
> 
> Once again thanks for your prompt reply and I wish you get the grant ASAP.


Yes Yash you got it right, you can split the same company's tenure into two, so that you can mark them as relevant and non relevant, because what you fill in EoI has to be matching with your details in immi account later and Form 80 and Form 1221, any discrepancy will lead to delay in processing.

Hence it is favourable to mention each and every experience that you have and marking relevant/non relevant, even if you have to split same company's job.

Wish you best of luck and thanks for your wishes, I really need them now !


----------



## samage

196 days passed in wait........


----------



## abhisve

2015yash said:


> Hello Majician,
> 
> First of all thanks for replying my post and sharing the information.
> 
> Most of the points are clear to me now expect the last one where I have to fill the employment history. I understand your point that I can update all my experience and mark relevant for those considered relevant by ACS. The situation is like this, I have IT experience in various companies starting from 2007. Now ACS says that the relevant experience is after Nov 2013 to till date. So should I split my experience into two for the company I was working in 2013, one non-relevant before Nov 2013 and one relevant after Nov 2013 ?? Does it mean I have to make two entries for the same company in the form. I think this is the only way I should be able to claim the employment points accurately that will reflect in the last page of EOI. Please correct me if I am wrong here.
> 
> I hope you understand my query and I have not confused you.
> 
> Once again thanks for your prompt reply and I wish you get the grant ASAP.


You understood it correctly.
Till nov 2013 NOT Relevant
From DEC 2013 Relevant. 
And I guess you will not get any points from Work EX.


----------



## namsfiz

Today morning I called DIBP, she was in hurry and even did not ask my passport and other details. I told her I got message my CO on 02 march 2016 and asking only 1 evidence, but she straight forward told me wait at least 35 days minimum..

I don't know why they are not responding properly..


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats Andrey. I'd like to ask you a quick one ; Is your current job relevant to your nominated occupation ? Thanks ahead .


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats Mohankun; Did you get any other verifications apart from the employment verification call ? What's the call like ? Did they contest your employers ? Thanks .


----------



## mohankum

alexdegzy said:


> Congrats Mohankun; Did you get any other verifications apart from the employment verification call ? What's the call like ? Did they contest your employers ? Thanks .


Thanks Alex.

A man called me from Australian embassy and verified my name, date of birth. My family details. I was also asked for my education details, experience details along with the start and end month for all the organisations that i worked in. And finally i was asked the roles and responsibilities in my current company. The call lasted for about 10 mins. 
I am not sure whether they called my company or not.
I got the grant the very next day.


----------



## indergreat

vikaschandra said:


> Awesome news Giri happy for you. Now relax and enjoy a tension free day





andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!





KeeDa said:


> You are right


hey seniors, others plz reply ..... 

A friend of mine had to apply for ACS, but his HR didn't gave duties on letterhead, but only gave reference letter stating that this person has worked from this to this date. The agent made bogus letter of duties on the HR letterhead and submitted to ACS and got the positive assessment.
Now he has to submit the documents to DIBP, what should he do??? If he submits the same documents and CO sent them to verify the same with HR they will definitely say that they have not issued the same and DIBP will tell him that he has submitted fraudulent documents..
So what should he do guys ... plz reply as soon as possible .... 

Also one more thing, now if he submits duties letter on SD from manager/colleagues along with HR letter to DIBP (not the bogus letter of duties made by agent), will DIBP confirm the same with ACS or they does not crosscheck documents with ACS

-


----------



## mohankum

b4ubagat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally got my grant today on April 1st, at 9:30Am Indian time,
> 
> I hope my timelines would be helpful for other who are waiting without any information, PFB
> 
> Code: 263111(compute networks and systems)
> 
> Visa Lodged: 10, Oct, 2015
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Bhagat D


Congratulations Bhagat. Best of luck


----------



## cozmopravesh

indergreat said:


> hey seniors, others plz reply .....
> 
> A friend of mine had to apply for ACS, but his HR didn't gave duties on letterhead, but only gave reference letter stating that this person has worked from this to this date. The agent made bogus letter of duties on the HR letterhead and submitted to ACS and got the positive assessment.
> Now he has to submit the documents to DIBP, what should he do??? If he submits the same documents and CO sent them to verify the same with HR they will definitely say that they have not issued the same and DIBP will tell him that he has submitted fraudulent documents..
> So what should he do guys ... plz reply as soon as possible ....
> 
> Also one more thing, now if he submits duties letter on SD from manager/colleagues along with HR letter to DIBP (not the bogus letter of duties made by agent), will DIBP confirm the same with ACS or they does not crosscheck documents with ACS
> 
> -



In my opinion, he must get an SD from manager and reapply for ACS.

Loosing 30k INR is better than a VISA refusal and facing agony for a long duration.

I feel DIBP must check the docs with ACS while they say "Your application is going through necessary checks" otherwise people can submit diff docs to DIBP and that make no sense from DIBP part not to cross check with ACS.

This is just my understanding.


----------



## vikaschandra

cozmopravesh said:


> In my opinion, he must get an SD from manager and reapply for ACS.
> 
> Loosing 30k INR is better than a VISA refusal and facing agony for a long duration.
> 
> I feel DIBP must check the docs with ACS while they say "Your application is going through necessary checks" otherwise people can submit diff docs to DIBP and that make no sense from DIBP part not to cross check with ACS.
> 
> This is just my understanding.


I'd agree with what Pravesh has mentioned here, it is not good to get new set of stat declaration prepared by manager and submitted to dibp during visa lodge along with the assessements that he got with fake documents and get it refused + black listed.


----------



## 2015yash

Majician said:


> Yes Yash you got it right, you can split the same company's tenure into two, so that you can mark them as relevant and non relevant, because what you fill in EoI has to be matching with your details in immi account later and Form 80 and Form 1221, any discrepancy will lead to delay in processing.
> 
> Hence it is favourable to mention each and every experience that you have and marking relevant/non relevant, even if you have to split same company's job.
> 
> Wish you best of luck and thanks for your wishes, I really need them now !


Dear Majician,

Once again lot of thanks to you!!! Because of you guys in this forum people have hope and they will keep coming and posting their queries. 

By any chance do you or anyone reading this have any idea about 190 for NSW ??? I am trying to apply for that. Do you think this is the good time, in terms of invitation ?? I don't think they have freezed the invitations, correct ??


----------



## 2015yash

abhisve said:


> You understood it correctly.
> Till nov 2013 NOT Relevant
> From DEC 2013 Relevant.
> And I guess you will not get any points from Work EX.


Dear Abhisve,

Thanks for your reply. Yes I will not get any points for my work experience as of now. I thought to apply in 190 for NSW instead of waiting till December for 189. Whats your thought ??


----------



## Majician

2015yash said:


> Dear Majician,
> 
> Once again lot of thanks to you!!! Because of you guys in this forum people have hope and they will keep coming and posting their queries.
> 
> By any chance do you or anyone reading this have any idea about 190 for NSW ??? I am trying to apply for that. Do you think this is the good time, in terms of invitation ?? I don't think they have freezed the invitations, correct ??


Welcome Yash, sorry I have no knowledge about 190 process, but I am sure others will help !


----------



## abhisve

2015yash said:


> Dear Abhisve,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Yes I will not get any points for my work experience as of now. I thought to apply in 190 for NSW instead of waiting till December for 189. Whats your thought ??


You need to look into the thread 190 NSW.. Many people are applying and you will be able to resolve your queries thr..

As I have not applied for 190, I wont be able to help much for the same..


----------



## nilesh.ind

Yipeeeeeeeeeeee. :second:

Finalllyyyyyyyyy, Friendsss after 1 month of wait, I got my Grant!!!:boxing::boxing:

Thanks much for all the support that tis group has given..
My timelines are as below 
Partttttyyyyyyyyyyy Timeeeee:cheer2::israel:


----------



## vikaschandra

nilesh.ind said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeee. :second:
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyyy, Friendsss after 1 month of wait, I got my Grant!!!:boxing::boxing:
> 
> Thanks much for all the support that tis group has given..
> My timelines are as below
> Partttttyyyyyyyyyyy Timeeeee:cheer2::israel:


Congratulations Nilesh. Best wishes for your future endeavors.


----------



## Majician

nilesh.ind said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeee. :second:
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyyy, Friendsss after 1 month of wait, I got my Grant!!!:boxing::boxing:
> 
> Thanks much for all the support that tis group has given..
> My timelines are as below
> Partttttyyyyyyyyyyy Timeeeee:cheer2::israel:


Congrats Nilesh, did you receive it today??


----------



## Atul33

Hi Yash,

I am trying to send you private message, but not sure, if you got them.

If not, can you please PM me your contact details and i will get in touch regarding help i need in filling RPL application.

Regards,
Atul



2015yash said:


> Yes, I can guide you. Give me your contact details.


----------



## nilesh.ind

Nope friend.
I received it on 1st April 7AM IST.


Majician said:


> Congrats Nilesh, did you receive it today??


----------



## Amlan

nilesh.ind said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeee. :second:
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyyy, Friendsss after 1 month of wait, I got my Grant!!!:boxing::boxing:
> 
> Thanks much for all the support that tis group has given..
> My timelines are as below
> Partttttyyyyyyyyyyy Timeeeee:cheer2::israel:


Congratulations nilesh. Party hard


----------



## abb2959

dear Friends
I called the immigration today as its more than 4 months since i uploaded the docs
(dec 7 2015). which where asked by CO.
he replied that that the CO has been recently active 0n the file and will email I they need any info and they are doing their general processing .
what does that mean,,???
This is not the general answer i hear every time i call them .did anyone got similar answers??


----------



## Jahirul

nilesh.ind said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeee. :second:
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyyy, Friendsss after 1 month of wait, I got my Grant!!!:boxing::boxing:
> 
> Thanks much for all the support that tis group has given..
> My timelines are as below
> Partttttyyyyyyyyyyy Timeeeee:cheer2::israel:


Congrats man.. All the best


----------



## rrc123

Congratulations to the people who already received grant.
in my case, 28 days completed after CO contact, no update from CO yet, I have submitted requested docs on same day 
this wait is killing, its close to 1 year I have started this journey.
I can imagine people's frustration who are waiting since many months after visa lodge.
DIBP is not doing good at timelines.
Anyways All the best to all who are waiting for grant.

Cheers!!


----------



## kawal_547

rrc123 said:


> Congratulations to the people who already received grant.
> in my case, 28 days completed after CO contact, no update from CO yet, I have submitted requested docs on same day
> this wait is killing, its close to 1 year I have started this journey.
> I can imagine people's frustration who are waiting since many months after visa lodge.
> DIBP is not doing good at timelines.
> Anyways All the best to all who are waiting for grant.
> 
> Cheers!!


CO asked to submit the docs within 28 days.

But he hasnt mentioned that he will get back at 28 day.

May be he has looked ur new docs and he is fine with it or may be he is yet to look at it.

Wait for this week, I'm sure you will get the good news .

All the best.


----------



## samage

Touch 200 days today since visa lodging.......Wait continue wait wait......


----------



## thewolfsingh

I called DIBP this morning, a nice lady picked up the call and asked general questions like when did I file my visa application and when was the last CO contact. After I gave her the info she asked for passport number and did some verification checks. She looked into my file and said that my case is progressing normally. She asked me to wait for CO contact if he/she needs more information. She also said that CO will contact me directly. I asked her that why some folks who applied in 2016 are being processed early then people like me who lodge their visa in 2015. To this she said it depends upon case to case, even two members of a family may be processed differently. Anyway --- before hanging up the phone she said that I shall be hearing from CO very soon but she can't give me any timeline.

Could anybody lead me how one should perceive this conversation?


----------



## prasanthkrish

How many more days do we need to wait..........????????..........


----------



## ramapithecus

wait ...wait and wait.... I feel myself like chicken in the barn trapped inside a coop waiting to set free to see some green grass, and not definitely a human being. No communication on what is happening? No acknowledgement on what is advancing? At least we must be able to know what is happening on our application and until when it finalises.


----------



## SqOats

ramapithecus said:


> wait ...wait and wait.... I feel myself like chicken in the barn trapped inside a coop waiting to set free to see some green grass, and not definitely a human being. No communication on what is happening? No acknowledgement on what is advancing? At least we must be able to know what is happening on our application and until when it finalises.


Hey cage buddy, I was here before you. Puk puk pakkakk!!!!


----------



## sameerb

samage said:


> Touch 200 days today since visa lodging.......Wait continue wait wait......



Dear Samage,

What profession you have applied for?


----------



## samage

sameerberlas said:


> Dear Samage,
> 
> What profession you have applied for?


Mechanical Engineer


----------



## sameerb

samage said:


> Mechanical Engineer


I see .... Best of Luck! :thumb:


----------



## ramapithecus

Maybe this page number folds upto 2016 to get my grant.  What else I can do.


----------



## 2015yash

Dear friends,

Please help me with the below queries while updating my EOI.

1) Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?

I am looking for NSW SS. I understand that this will not affect the eligibility (as explained in the form) but will it increase the chances of the invitation or will it restrict me to a particular remote area ?? There must be some logical reason for asking this question to the client. Let's say if I put YES and get selected can my 190 visa will have the details of the locations I can work in ?
PS: I have already searched this query in this forum. Though i found few answers but they were not convincing enough.

2) Out of curiosity I again want to re confirm that in employment history I have to add all the employers and have to mark "YES" for related employment only as mentioned by ACS. I am asking this as ACS has deducted 6 years from my overall IT experience (because of my education is from non computers). Post November 2013 of IT experience is considered relevant by ACS. So post November employment is marked "YES" as related to nominated occupation and before that it will be "NO". Please correct me if my understanding is different.


----------



## KeeDa

2015yash said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Please help me with the below queries while updating my EOI.
> 
> 1) Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?
> 
> I am looking for NSW SS. I understand that this will not affect the eligibility (as explained in the form) but will it increase the chances of the invitation or will it restrict me to a particular remote area ?? There must be some logical reason for asking this question to the client. Let's say if I put YES and get selected can my 190 visa will have the details of the locations I can work in ?
> PS: I have already searched this query in this forum. Though i found few answers but they were not convincing enough.
> 
> 2) Out of curiosity I again want to re confirm that in employment history I have to add all the employers and have to mark "YES" for related employment only as mentioned by ACS. I am asking this as ACS has deducted 6 years from my overall IT experience (because of my education is from non computers). Post November 2013 of IT experience is considered relevant by ACS. So post November employment is marked "YES" as related to nominated occupation and before that it will be "NO". Please correct me if my understanding is different.


1. We don't really know, but I am guessing this is for their own statistics and maybe to further plan their 489 SS program.

2. Correct.


----------



## Mashhar

Hi..
Today I called up dibp got standard reply but after 10 min I got a mail from them which stated that they incorrectly said that department was not waiting for any document indeed they sent a mail last month but my agent says no email even though no update in immiaccount which I can assess . kindly someone please help whether the status in immi account changes when invitation to comment mail comes?? I am afraid this would not be the case with me . Please help because my account shows same status assessment in progress


----------



## 2015yash

KeeDa said:


> 1. We don't really know, but I am guessing this is for their own statistics and maybe to further plan their 489 SS program.
> 
> 2. Correct.


Thanks KeeDa for your response. I am really looking forward for the detail of this query. I am stuck with this and can't proceed. How it will impact me, looking for more insight. I understand everything can't be explained and it is important to proceed with whatever information we have in our hand but still I would appreciate if someone could explain me (before I gave up any hope). Would you(being a senior member) or any other member can guide me through ??

Thanks again for replying on my query.


----------



## Apple&Mango

@ Mashhar - Perhaps the email was sent to one of your employers for verification. Maybe you can check with all your employers to see if they have received an email and chase them to reply for the same.


----------



## KeeDa

2015yash said:


> Thanks KeeDa for your response. I am really looking forward for the detail of this query. I am stuck with this and can't proceed. How it will impact me, looking for more insight. I understand everything can't be explained and it is important to proceed with whatever information we have in our hand but still I would appreciate if someone could explain me (before I gave up any hope). Would you(being a senior member) or any other member can guide me through ??
> 
> Thanks again for replying on my query.


Can't say for sure Yash. I know someone who received NSW nomination without having opted for this regional thing. As you have already found out, there are no other details on this topic in the open. I would say answer this according to your own personal choice/ willingness to work in a regional area.


----------



## Unswer

I am really thrilled that my 189 visa grant letter suddenly dropped to me today. Thanks to those who helped me through any trivial problem and encouraged me to hold on until the end. I would like to list those guys who had ever inspired me a lot from this forum: *Sandec, realwizard, abcmel, ozpunjabi, gaus, vinc, ali_a_bayoumi, IvS, AnTop, zebust, simbacai, Nostalgia Nut, andreyx108b, qasimkhan123, dwarasilareddy, tt2, Rania., walktheplank, andy_cool, hassanhaayat, sumaya, murtza4u, Ranadeeran, NESpring, ImmortalSeed, ozbound12, kaju, wolfskin, ScotDownUnder *. I wish you all the best in the future. I am sorry if I forget to mention someone that had been connected with me in this thread.

Please see my timeline below for your reference.

18/12/2015: EOI submitted
08/01/2016: invited
08/01/2016: 189 Application lodged
15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
22/01/2016: CO allocation(IMMI Assessment Commence + Nothing required) 
10/02/2016: Contacted by skilled support officer to update Form 80 - Employment page only+ Resume + Explanations on the gap between the completion of undergraduate study and the commencement of postgraduate study
10/02/2016: Replied the skilled support team Email with updated Docs and uploaded them via ImmiAccount
04/04/2016: Visa Grant


----------



## prasanthkrish

Unswer said:


> I am really thrilled that my 189 visa grant letter suddenly dropped to me today. Thanks to those who helped me through any trivial problem and encouraged me to hold on until the end. I would like to list those guys who had ever inspired me a lot from this forum: *Sandec, realwizard, abcmel, ozpunjabi, gaus, vinc, ali_a_bayoumi, IvS, AnTop, zebust, simbacai, Nostalgia Nut, andreyx108b, qasimkhan123, dwarasilareddy, tt2, Rania., walktheplank, andy_cool, hassanhaayat, sumaya, murtza4u, Ranadeeran, NESpring, ImmortalSeed, ozbound12, kaju, wolfskin, ScotDownUnder *. I wish you all the best in the future. I am sorry if I forget to mention someone that had been connected with me in this thread.
> 
> Please see my timeline below for your reference.
> 
> 18/12/2015: EOI submitted
> 08/01/2016: invited
> 08/01/2016: 189 Application lodged
> 15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
> 22/01/2016: CO allocation(IMMI Assessment Commence + Nothing required)
> 10/02/2016: Contacted by skilled support officer to update Form 80 - Employment page only+ Resume + Explanations on the gap between the completion of undergraduate study and the commencement of postgraduate study
> 10/02/2016: Replied the skilled support team Email with updated Docs and uploaded them via ImmiAccount
> 04/04/2016: Visa Grant


Congrats man..All the best


----------



## Jahirul

Unswer said:


> I am really thrilled that my 189 visa grant letter suddenly dropped to me today. Thanks to those who helped me through any trivial problem and encouraged me to hold on until the end. I would like to list those guys who had ever inspired me a lot from this forum
> Please see my timeline below for your reference.
> 
> 04/04/2016: Visa Grant


Congrats friend. All the best..:welcome:


----------



## Jahirul

ramapithecus said:


> Maybe this page number folds upto 2016 to get my grant.  What else I can do.


Wish you good luck. Hope it happens as you said. Posting more replies so that page 2016 comes fast..


----------



## rrc123

kawal_547 said:


> CO asked to submit the docs within 28 days.
> 
> But he hasnt mentioned that he will get back at 28 day.
> 
> May be he has looked ur new docs and he is fine with it or may be he is yet to look at it.
> 
> Wait for this week, I'm sure you will get the good news .
> 
> All the best.


Thanks mate for the positive note.

Cheers!


----------



## Mashhar

Apple&Mango said:


> @ Mashhar - Perhaps the email was sent to one of your employers for verification. Maybe you can check with all your employers to see if they have received an email and chase them to reply for the same.


But they say they have sent a letter to my agent which my agent is denying. agent is not replying so confused what to be done ??????????/ what if its justification letter??


----------



## KeeDa

Mashhar said:


> But they say they have sent a letter to my agent which my agent is denying. agent is not replying so confused what to be done ??????????/ what if its justification letter??


Have you checked the 'view application mailbox' link in your immiAccount?


----------



## Mashhar

KeeDa said:


> Have you checked the 'view application mailbox' link in your immiAccount?


Hi yes I did check that no new mail after Co contact in aug but documents were sent to CO mail directly did not update in immi account . Is this could be a reason no updates in account ??


----------



## bnkamal

Dear All,

Can someone advise me what should be my next steps as I am really confused and no clue on whats happening to my case.. Pls see my timelines.. All documents submitted..

Other than a mail for case officer allocation from adelaide on 30th Nov 2015.. I havent received any further communication. I have recently made a call to DBIP to check the status on 14th March 2016.. however the gentle man read few queries that were updated in my account saying they are wating for some information from employer and havent given any more details since Jan 2016 and havent given any time frame how long it will take..

When I asked anything needed from myside, all he said nothing at this point in time.. But I am not sure why its taking so long time as its already 135+ days (4.5 months) without any communication.

I checked with my current company and they havent received any enquiry from Australian Embassy... neither my manager nor my HR..

Pls advice what shld i do ?


----------



## KeeDa

Mashhar said:


> Hi yes I did check that no new mail after Co contact in aug but documents were sent to CO mail directly did not update in immi account . Is this could be a reason no updates in account ??


I suggest you ask your agent to call them and ask them about the notice/ letter that they referred to.


----------



## KeeDa

How about your ex-employer bnkamal? Did you check with them?


----------



## sameerb

Unswer said:


> I am really thrilled that my 189 visa grant letter suddenly dropped to me today. Thanks to those who helped me through any trivial problem and encouraged me to hold on until the end. I would like to list those guys who had ever inspired me a lot from this forum: *Sandec, realwizard, abcmel, ozpunjabi, gaus, vinc, ali_a_bayoumi, IvS, AnTop, zebust, simbacai, Nostalgia Nut, andreyx108b, qasimkhan123, dwarasilareddy, tt2, Rania., walktheplank, andy_cool, hassanhaayat, sumaya, murtza4u, Ranadeeran, NESpring, ImmortalSeed, ozbound12, kaju, wolfskin, ScotDownUnder *. I wish you all the best in the future. I am sorry if I forget to mention someone that had been connected with me in this thread.
> 
> Please see my timeline below for your reference.
> 
> 18/12/2015: EOI submitted
> 08/01/2016: invited
> 08/01/2016: 189 Application lodged
> 15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
> 22/01/2016: CO allocation(IMMI Assessment Commence + Nothing required)
> 10/02/2016: Contacted by skilled support officer to update Form 80 - Employment page only+ Resume + Explanations on the gap between the completion of undergraduate study and the commencement of postgraduate study
> 10/02/2016: Replied the skilled support team Email with updated Docs and uploaded them via ImmiAccount
> 04/04/2016: Visa Grant


Congratulations! Unswer ... finally you got your grant! 

But how could you forget to mention me


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> Congratulations! Unswer ... finally you got your grant!
> 
> But how could you forget to mention me


Sameer my brother, welcome back !!! No grant yet for me 😢


----------



## gaus

Unswer said:


> I am really thrilled that my 189 visa grant letter suddenly dropped to me today. Thanks to those who helped me through any trivial problem and encouraged me to hold on until the end. I would like to list those guys who had ever inspired me a lot from this forum: *Sandec, realwizard, abcmel, ozpunjabi, gaus, vinc, ali_a_bayoumi, IvS, AnTop, zebust, simbacai, Nostalgia Nut, andreyx108b, qasimkhan123, dwarasilareddy, tt2, Rania., walktheplank, andy_cool, hassanhaayat, sumaya, murtza4u, Ranadeeran, NESpring, ImmortalSeed, ozbound12, kaju, wolfskin, ScotDownUnder *. I wish you all the best in the future. I am sorry if I forget to mention someone that had been connected with me in this thread.
> 
> Please see my timeline below for your reference.
> 
> 18/12/2015: EOI submitted
> 08/01/2016: invited
> 08/01/2016: 189 Application lodged
> 15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
> 22/01/2016: CO allocation(IMMI Assessment Commence + Nothing required)
> 10/02/2016: Contacted by skilled support officer to update Form 80 - Employment page only+ Resume + Explanations on the gap between the completion of undergraduate study and the commencement of postgraduate study
> 10/02/2016: Replied the skilled support team Email with updated Docs and uploaded them via ImmiAccount
> 04/04/2016: Visa Grant


Congrats!!! Wish you all the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> Sameer my brother, welcome back !!! No grant yet for me 😢


Nice to see you here again. I just returned to KSA after my annual vacation, hence started following this thread again :wink:

Anyways, I am still praying for you hold on to it :thumb:


----------



## Majician

Congrats !! So was it engagement or marriage 😉


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> Congrats !! So was it engagement or marriage 😉


Lolzz ...... It was my brother's wedding ... Though I plan to go on final exit after 2 months Do Nikah and then fly to Australia!

So, thanks in advance :wink:


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> Lolzz ...... It was my brother's wedding ... Though I plan to go on final exit after 2 months Do Nikah and then fly to Australia!
> 
> So, thanks in advance :wink:


Great, wish you best of luck, which city do you plan to move


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> Great, wish you best of luck, which city do you plan to move


Melbourne arty:


----------



## abb2959

:confused2::juggle:

any good news today .???




waiting...


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Unswer said:


> I am really thrilled that my 189 visa grant letter suddenly dropped to me today.
> 04/04/2016: Visa Grant



Congratulations Unswer, all the very best for the future.


----------



## ankit_smart

80 days still no co contact.


----------



## bnkamal

KeeDa said:


> How about your ex-employer bnkamal? Did you check with them?


Hi Keeda,

I am unsure how do I check with my ex-employer as its a very large MNC and ex-employer HR is globally placed and there is no named HR and is not in my work location.. I am confused.. Let me give a call and try.. ex-employer is close to 2 yrs of exp only.. however the current employer is around 7 yrs of experience shown.. when checked with current employer they said they havent received any such enquiry..

Prior to my last ex-employer there is another 4 yrs of exp which was shown for another 3 companies... and in that one company has been closed down and other 2 have been merged with various entities and now its totally a different entity and calling them and checking is too complicated.. But one point here is, as per ACS my experience has been taken only from my last ex-employer and not considered other companies.. 

But I am unsure if DBIP is calling all companies or checking only from where the ACS has counted my experience..

It seems some where my application is stuck....


----------



## cozmopravesh

bnkamal said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I am unsure how do I check with my ex-employer as its a very large MNC and ex-employer HR is globally placed and there is no named HR and is not in my work location.. I am confused.. Let me give a call and try.. ex-employer is close to 2 yrs of exp only.. however the current employer is around 7 yrs of experience shown.. when checked with current employer they said they havent received any such enquiry..
> 
> Prior to my last ex-employer there is another 4 yrs of exp which was shown for another 3 companies... and in that one company has been closed down and other 2 have been merged with various entities and now its totally a different entity and calling them and checking is too complicated.. But one point here is, as per ACS my experience has been taken only from my last ex-employer and not considered other companies..
> 
> But I am unsure if DBIP is calling all companies or checking only from where the ACS has counted my experience..
> 
> It seems some where my application is stuck....



DIBP verifies experience for which you claim points so do not worry about older companies for which ACS has deducted your experience.



bnkamal said:


> It seems some where my application is stuck....


Do not think so, there are so many guys here in the same situation some have been waiting longer than you. So have patience, it should come out soon


----------



## KeeDa

bnkamal said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I am unsure how do I check with my ex-employer as its a very large MNC and ex-employer HR is globally placed and there is no named HR and is not in my work location.. I am confused.. Let me give a call and try.. ex-employer is close to 2 yrs of exp only.. however the current employer is around 7 yrs of experience shown.. when checked with current employer they said they havent received any such enquiry..
> 
> Prior to my last ex-employer there is another 4 yrs of exp which was shown for another 3 companies... and in that one company has been closed down and other 2 have been merged with various entities and now its totally a different entity and calling them and checking is too complicated.. But one point here is, as per ACS my experience has been taken only from my last ex-employer and not considered other companies..
> 
> But I am unsure if DBIP is calling all companies or checking only from where the ACS has counted my experience..
> 
> It seems some where my application is stuck....


Never heard of DIBP calling or asking employers from not-relevant period.
Inform your ex-manager because whichever HR gets the verification queries will most likely turn to your ex-manager for details.


----------



## Amlan

ankit_smart said:


> 80 days still no co contact.


Just hold on mate...your grant is just 10 days away...as I saw in my case, no CO contact is good news. 

Best of luck to you and hoping for you grant soon!


----------



## arun32

No grants today??


----------



## KeeDa

arun32 said:


> No grants today??


Just one so far. 08-Feb-2016 applicant.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Guys appreciate some help on the statutory declaration. I need to provide this as I was unable to provide a PCC for Panama. Any ideas as to who can sign this for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lahmstanley

Hey People. 
Just wanted to share with you the good news. 
Woke up to an email with Grant Notice. 
Thank you all for the help you've provided through this journey. 
Wish you the best as you await you're responses.


----------



## Majician

lahmstanley said:


> Hey People.
> Just wanted to share with you the good news.
> Woke up to an email with Grant Notice.
> Thank you all for the help you've provided through this journey.
> Wish you the best as you await you're responses.


Congrats, can you share your timeline !


----------



## sridevimca20022

Hi All,

I lodged my visa application on 3rd of March and front loaded all the documents including PCC,Form 80 and Form1221.Still the CO is not assigned .The application status shows the "Application REceived".

I am worried much as when I go thru the forum the CO assigned mail will come in 2 to 3 weeks.But in my case not


can you please advice on my case.

Thanks,
Sridevi


----------



## andreyx108b

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi All, I lodged my visa application on 3rd of March and front loaded all the documents including PCC,Form 80 and Form1221.Still the CO is not assigned .The application status shows the "Application REceived". I am worried much as when I go thru the forum the CO assigned mail will come in 2 to 3 weeks.But in my case not can you please advice on my case. Thanks, Sridevi


2-6 weeks.


----------



## vikaschandra

lahmstanley said:


> Hey People.
> Just wanted to share with you the good news.
> Woke up to an email with Grant Notice.
> Thank you all for the help you've provided through this journey.
> Wish you the best as you await you're responses.


Congratulations Lahm.


----------



## sridevimca20022

Hi All,

I lodged my visa application on 3rd of March and front loaded all the documents including PCC,Form 80 and Form1221.Still the CO is not assigned .The application status shows the "Application REceived".

I am worried much as when I go thru the forum the CO assigned mail will come in 2 to 3 weeks.But in my case not


can you please advice on my case.

Thanks,
Sridevi


----------



## sridevimca20022

Hi All,

I lodged my visa application on 3rd of March and front loaded all the documents including PCC,Form 80 and Form1221.Still the CO is not assigned .The application status shows the "Application REceived".

I am worried much as when I go thru the forum the CO assigned mail will come in 2 to 3 weeks.But in my case not


can you please advice on my case.



Thanks,
Sridevi


----------



## Cgarik

bnkamal said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I am unsure how do I check with my ex-employer as its a very large MNC and ex-employer HR is globally placed and there is no named HR and is not in my work location.. I am confused.. Let me give a call and try.. ex-employer is close to 2 yrs of exp only.. however the current employer is around 7 yrs of experience shown.. when checked with current employer they said they havent received any such enquiry..
> 
> Prior to my last ex-employer there is another 4 yrs of exp which was shown for another 3 companies... and in that one company has been closed down and other 2 have been merged with various entities and now its totally a different entity and calling them and checking is too complicated.. But one point here is, as per ACS my experience has been taken only from my last ex-employer and not considered other companies..
> 
> But I am unsure if DBIP is calling all companies or checking only from where the ACS has counted my experience..
> 
> It seems some where my application is stuck....


They will reach your current employer only as you are claiming points for this. And they must of reached by now.. by seeing your time line.. check with your manager, or business Hr of your division. They will call the centre number which you have given or they will call the HQ in the letter heads.


----------



## lahmstanley

My Timeline is. 
Dec 19 Application
Jan 14 First CO contact. Requested medicals. 
Jan 28 Did Medicals. 
Second CO contact 24 Feb.
Uploaded remaining documents on 2 March. 
March -14 included dependent in my application. Uploaded all required documents. 
5 April got grant. 
enter before Nov. 2016


----------



## ramapithecus

While CO is requesting the documents via email, the application status is still "Assessment in progress". I think the status is not shown correctly. So when we receive the grant, will this status change to Finalised immediately as soon as the grant email is received?


----------



## vikaschandra

ramapithecus said:


> While CO is requesting the documents via email, the application status is still "Assessment in progress". I think the status is not shown correctly. So when we receive the grant, will this status change to Finalised immediately as soon as the grant email is received?



if the status at this point in "Assessment in Progress" yes it would change to "Finalised" upon receiving the grant.


----------



## KeeDa

ramapithecus said:


> While CO is requesting the documents via email, the application status is still "Assessment in progress". I think the status is not shown correctly. So when we receive the grant, will this status change to Finalised immediately as soon as the grant email is received?


I think it is the skilled.support team requesting you details over emails, and yes, in this case the status won't change. It is only when a visa processing officer requests you for additional docs that the status will change to "Information requested".
Yes, status changes to "Finalised" when the visa is granted. It can change to "Finalised" even from "Application received" status (as in case of a direct grant).


----------



## Mashhar

ramapithecus said:


> While CO is requesting the documents via email, the application status is still "Assessment in progress". I think the status is not shown correctly. So when we receive the grant, will this status change to Finalised immediately as soon as the grant email is received?


Hi can you please share what sort of document they have asked ...Thanks


----------



## Ajaswal78

Hi .. Need a clarification .. I will be making wife as primary applicant under General Accountant. She has collected the document for qualification assessment and prepared work experience which needs to be signed by management on company's letterhead. Can anybody confirm if her immediate supervisor signature (Senior Manager) will suffice or it needs to be signed by somebody in higher authority in HR?

We have listed her position, CTC, Number of work hours, roles and responsibilities. Apart from getting it signed and stamped by the company, do we need to get any other letter from her organization for skill assessment?


----------



## dhruv_sahai

*Verification Call from Australian Immigration Department*

HI All,

I got a verification call from Australian Embassy India, they tried to do a general interview kind of discussion on my employment and profile.

Was curious to know if this happened to any of you ? and how long does it take for grant from here ?



Regards

DS


----------



## deepgill

dhruv_sahai said:


> HI All,
> 
> I got a verification call from Australian Embassy India, they tried to do a general interview kind of discussion on my employment and profile.
> 
> Was curious to know if this happened to any of you ? and how long does it take for grant from here ?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> DS


Dear dhruv my phone verification has been done on 3rd September and physical verification done on 28 th February , so till date i am waiting..


----------



## KeeDa

dhruv_sahai said:


> HI All,
> 
> I got a verification call from Australian Embassy India, they tried to do a general interview kind of discussion on my employment and profile.
> 
> Was curious to know if this happened to any of you ? and how long does it take for grant from here ?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> DS


Happened with many (including me) and it could be that they are not done yet and may follow up with an interview or email with your employers as well.

There are uncertain timelines after this verification process. For some it took months, for nsiramsetty it took about 2 weeks, while sanjay776 received his grant on the next day after this verification process.


----------



## Aakash2012

Any Grants from GSM Brisbane today ?


----------



## dhruv_sahai

KeeDa said:


> Happened with many (including me) and it could be that they are not done yet and may follow up with an interview or email with your employers as well.
> 
> There are uncertain timelines after this verification process. For some it took months, for nsiramsetty it took about 2 weeks, while sanjay776 received his grant on the next day after this verification process.


Thanks KeeDa for detailed info.

I am really hoping for maximum 2 Weeks from 4th Apr.


----------



## dakshch

Any applicant from 2nd week of December, GSM Adelaide, got a grant recently ???


----------



## Unswer

sameerberlas said:


> Congratulations! Unswer ... finally you got your grant!
> 
> But how could you forget to mention me


Thank you mate. I am sorry but I put your name in my heart, haha. I listed all the contacts in my private messages. It is my fault to forget saying thanks to the guys in this thread. I also wish you all the best in the near future.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Unswer

prasanthkrish said:


> Congrats man..All the best


Thank you. Finger crossed for your visa soon.


----------



## Unswer

gaus said:


> Congrats!!! Wish you all the best!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Thank you so much. Likewise, you also have a wonderful future.


----------



## Unswer

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Congratulations Unswer, all the very best for the future.


Thank you and congrats to you too. We all come to the end of this waiting game. Good luck!


----------



## bnkamal

Cgarik said:


> They will reach your current employer only as you are claiming points for this. And they must of reached by now.. by seeing your time line.. check with your manager, or business Hr of your division. They will call the center number which you have given or they will call the HQ in the letter heads.


I am constantly checking with my manager and my HR and both were saying they havent got any calls or mails on this subject.. 

Only issue I could see is... the Numbers on the letter head we dont have any reception to answer them here in Saudi.. For this reasons I have put my manager phone no and mail id.. so that they can call directly..

Other issue I could feel is in the month of Jan 2016 my manager was on travel and vacations and probably might have missed the phone calls.. I have alerted him always.. but pushing hard may damage my current relation as a employee.. so I am totally confused how to address this further..

If DBIP doesnt get reply in a stipulated time, do they reach me out for further assistance to give alternate numbers or they just wait for life long 

Pls throw some light wht shld i do now ?


----------



## Majician

bnkamal said:


> I am constantly checking with my manager and my HR and both were saying they havent got any calls or mails on this subject..
> 
> Only issue I could see is... the Numbers on the letter head we dont have any reception to answer them here in Saudi.. For this reasons I have put my manager phone no and mail id.. so that they can call directly..
> 
> Other issue I could feel is in the month of Jan 2016 my manager was on travel and vacations and probably might have missed the phone calls.. I have alerted him always.. but pushing hard may damage my current relation as a employee.. so I am totally confused how to address this further..
> 
> If DBIP doesnt get reply in a stipulated time, do they reach me out for further assistance to give alternate numbers or they just wait for life long
> 
> Pls throw some light wht shld i do now ?


Dear Kamal,

I am in the same dilemma, is your CO from Adelaide or Brisbane?

My timeline is similar to yours, I haven't received any update since first CO contact, also I have checked repeatedly with current and previous employers and they were not contacted by DIBP.

I am not sure how long we have to wait !!


----------



## bnkamal

Majician said:


> Dear Kamal,
> 
> I am in the same dilemma, is your CO from Adelaide or Brisbane?
> 
> My timeline is similar to yours, I haven't received any update since first CO contact, also I have checked repeatedly with current and previous employers and they were not contacted by DIBP.
> 
> I am not sure how long we have to wait !!


My CO is from Adelaide..
Sometimes I am thinking may be they are doing some extra checks bcoz I am currently living in Saudi Arabia  .. God only know when this will be completed.


----------



## Majician

bnkamal said:


> My CO is from Adelaide..
> Sometimes I am thinking may be they are doing some extra checks bcoz I am currently living in Saudi Arabia  .. God only know when this will be completed.


Trust me there is no external or security checks on our applications !!! They're just being ignored because of their department's salary and compensation internal issues and huge workload.


----------



## Majician

bnkamal said:


> My CO is from Adelaide..
> Sometimes I am thinking may be they are doing some extra checks bcoz I am currently living in Saudi Arabia  .. God only know when this will be completed.


Further to that, being in Saudia is not a threat, hundreds of people are moving on daily basis !!! We probably applied in wrong time frame 😢


----------



## giridharanb

bnkamal said:


> I am constantly checking with my manager and my HR and both were saying they havent got any calls or mails on this subject..
> 
> Only issue I could see is... the Numbers on the letter head we dont have any reception to answer them here in Saudi.. For this reasons I have put my manager phone no and mail id.. so that they can call directly..
> 
> Other issue I could feel is in the month of Jan 2016 my manager was on travel and vacations and probably might have missed the phone calls.. I have alerted him always.. but pushing hard may damage my current relation as a employee.. so I am totally confused how to address this further..
> 
> If DBIP doesnt get reply in a stipulated time, do they reach me out for further assistance to give alternate numbers or they just wait for life long
> 
> Pls throw some light wht shld i do now ?


To ease some of your concerns, employment checks are not carried out for all applicants. It is done for a few, who may either be picked randomly, or if the DIBP believes that the documents may not be genuine. I waited for a grant for 5 months and my employment was never verified. HR and manager confirmed that they received nothing for verification.

Also, If the department is not able to verify your employment after a few tries, you will get a natural justice letter asking for your response for failed employment verification. Your application will not get rejected right away, so do not worry about that.


----------



## namsfiz

Hi, Any one get grant from Brisbane..


----------



## ramapithecus

Hi All, I got my grant just now and excitement is starting to roll out. Thank you so much guys, especially VikasChandra for guiding me through odd times.

I will soon update my signature.


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats Rama 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexdegzy

ramapithecus said:


> Hi All, I got my grant just now and excitement is starting to roll out. Thank you so much guys, especially VikasChandra for guiding me through odd times.
> 
> 
> 
> I will soon update my signature.




Congrats once again Rama . Were you employments verified ? If yes .. How and when . ? Thanks


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

ramapithecus said:


> Hi All, I got my grant just now and excitement is starting to roll out. Thank you so much guys, especially VikasChandra for guiding me through odd times.
> 
> 
> 
> I will soon update my signature.




Congratulations Ramapithecus!!


----------



## Keshav_

Hi guys, just had one question. I was just wondering, Is it possible to change IED? What if somebody cannot make it into the country before IED expires? is there any member who had trouble fulfilling the IED date? thanks


----------



## conjoinme

Keshav_ said:


> Hi guys, just had one question. I was just wondering, Is it possible to change IED? What if somebody cannot make it into the country before IED expires? thanks


If your IED is too short, try requesting Case Officer to extend it. Have seen one case on the forum when it was extended since initial IED was in the immediate week.

Hope this helps!

Cheers


----------



## gaus

ramapithecus said:


> Hi All, I got my grant just now and excitement is starting to roll out. Thank you so much guys, especially VikasChandra for guiding me through odd times.
> 
> I will soon update my signature.


Congrats! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Keshav_

conjoinme said:


> If your IED is too short, try requesting Case Officer to extend it. Have seen one case on the forum when it was extended since initial IED was in the immediate week.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Cheers




Am just thinking of a scenario thats all. But what if the IED is after 3 months and sombody still cant make it? what are his options?


----------



## Keshav_

Hi, anybody been in the situation where the IED was a problem? i read somewhere that somebody made a quick visit so that IED will be respected. But lost the post. thanks for your replies.


----------



## Keshav_

ramapithecus said:


> Hi All, I got my grant just now and excitement is starting to roll out. Thank you so much guys, especially VikasChandra for guiding me through odd times.
> 
> I will soon update my signature.


congrats


----------



## cozmopravesh

ramapithecus said:


> Hi All, I got my grant just now and excitement is starting to roll out. Thank you so much guys, especially VikasChandra for guiding me through odd times.
> 
> I will soon update my signature.




Congrats Ram ... Have a blast


----------



## vikaschandra

ramapithecus said:


> Hi All, I got my grant just now and excitement is starting to roll out. Thank you so much guys, especially VikasChandra for guiding me through odd times.
> 
> I will soon update my signature.


Wonderful news Shishir. Happy for you. Best wishes for the journey ahead.


----------



## vikaschandra

ramapithecus said:


> Hi All, I got my grant just now and excitement is starting to roll out. Thank you so much guys, especially VikasChandra for guiding me through odd times.
> 
> I will soon update my signature.


You did not reach page 2016 the grant came up at page 2015


----------



## overratedlegend

135 days

SC189 263111


----------



## ankit_smart

Amlan said:


> Just hold on mate...your grant is just 10 days away...as I saw in my case, no CO contact is good news.
> 
> Best of luck to you and hoping for you grant soon!


hope whatever you are saying is correct.


----------



## prasanthkrish

ramapithecus said:


> Hi All, I got my grant just now and excitement is starting to roll out. Thank you so much guys, especially VikasChandra for guiding me through odd times.
> 
> I will soon update my signature.


Congrats mate


----------



## himanshu181in

When can I expect my grant??

263111 SC189 - 60 points Onshore
Applied: 09th Jan 2016
CO contact: 22nd Jan 2016
Information provided: 22nd Jan 2016
Grant : waiting


------------
EOI applied - 3rd Nov 2015
Course - 263111 Computer Networks and Systems
EOI received- 8th Jan 2016
Visa applied - 9th Jan 2016
Docs and medical uploaded - 13th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 asked for proof of professional year
Information provided - 22nd Jan 2016

Grant -


----------



## SqOats

ramapithecus said:


> Hi All, I got my grant just now and excitement is starting to roll out. Thank you so much guys, especially VikasChandra for guiding me through odd times.
> 
> I will soon update my signature.


There you go. Many many congrats my ex-cage buddy


----------



## raghum4u

ramapithecus said:


> Hi All, I got my grant just now and excitement is starting to roll out. Thank you so much guys, especially VikasChandra for guiding me through odd times.
> 
> I will soon update my signature.


Congrats...!!!


----------



## dakshch

overratedlegend said:


> 135 days
> 
> SC189 263111




121 days

SC189 263111

GSM Adelaide


----------



## dakshch

himanshu181in said:


> When can I expect my grant??
> 
> 263111 SC189 - 60 points Onshore
> Applied: 09th Jan 2016
> CO contact: 22nd Jan 2016
> Information provided: 22nd Jan 2016
> Grant : waiting
> 
> 
> ------------
> EOI applied - 3rd Nov 2015
> Course - 263111 Computer Networks and Systems
> EOI received- 8th Jan 2016
> Visa applied - 9th Jan 2016
> Docs and medical uploaded - 13th Jan 2016
> CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 asked for proof of professional year
> Information provided - 22nd Jan 2016
> 
> Grant -




Impossible question to answer mate.
Could be next week or next month or even 2 more months.

Been 4 months for me. 263111, applied on Dec 8 2015 and nothing yet. 

Just be patient


----------



## agni_karunad

*Visa Grant?*

Hi all

Have lodged my visa and waiting for the grant like many ppl in the forum.

:nod: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

Alhumdulillah ... visa has been granted

thanks a lot to this forum n all seniors ... 

lodged date 13/01/2016
grant date 006/04/2016
IED 29/07/2016


----------



## aussieby2016

Faraz Ahmad said:


> Alhumdulillah ... visa has been granted
> 
> thanks a lot to this forum n all seniors ...
> 
> lodged date 13/01/2016
> grant date 006/04/2016
> IED 29/07/2016


mubarka bhai.....but why is your IED so early???


----------



## sidk

Hey guys,

Here I am working peacefully in my office and then switch tabs to check emails. But wait there are 2 emails from skillselect waiting to be opened.. You guessed it, its a GRANT.
Finally after waiting for nearly 4 months I received my freedom mail.

The feeling cannot be described in words.. Ecstatic..


----------



## Jahirul

Faraz Ahmad said:


> Alhumdulillah ... visa has been granted
> 
> thanks a lot to this forum n all seniors ...
> 
> lodged date 13/01/2016
> grant date 006/04/2016
> IED 29/07/2016


Congrats Faraz. You brought some heat to the forum..


----------



## Jahirul

sidk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here I am working peacefully in my office and then switch tabs to check emails. But wait there are 2 emails from skillselect waiting to be opened.. You guessed it, its a GRANT.
> Finally after waiting for nearly 4 months I received my freedom mail.
> 
> The feeling cannot be described in words.. Ecstatic..


Fantastic buddy! Congrats.. Which GSM handle your application?


----------



## dakshch

sidk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here I am working peacefully in my office and then switch tabs to check emails. But wait there are 2 emails from skillselect waiting to be opened.. You guessed it, its a GRANT.
> Finally after waiting for nearly 4 months I received my freedom mail.
> 
> The feeling cannot be described in words.. Ecstatic..


Congrats mate.

Happy to see a december applicant get a grant.
maybe we are next in line.


----------



## sidk

Jahirul said:


> Fantastic buddy! Congrats.. Which GSM handle your application?


Thanks Jahirul!

It was from GSM Adelaide..


----------



## cozmopravesh

sidk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here I am working peacefully in my office and then switch tabs to check emails. But wait there are 2 emails from skillselect waiting to be opened.. You guessed it, its a GRANT.
> Finally after waiting for nearly 4 months I received my freedom mail.
> 
> The feeling cannot be described in words.. Ecstatic..



Many many congrats mate.

You don't have any idea how BIG hope your grant brings to 2015 guys.

Have a great future down under


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

aussieby2016 said:


> mubarka bhai.....but why is your IED so early???


thanks .... 
due to health undertaking form 815 ...


----------



## vikaschandra

Faraz Ahmad said:


> Alhumdulillah ... visa has been granted
> 
> thanks a lot to this forum n all seniors ...
> 
> lodged date 13/01/2016
> grant date 006/04/2016
> IED 29/07/2016


Congratulations Faraz.


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

Jahirul said:


> Congrats Faraz. You brought some heat to the forum..


thanks buddy ...


----------



## vikaschandra

sidk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here I am working peacefully in my office and then switch tabs to check emails. But wait there are 2 emails from skillselect waiting to be opened.. You guessed it, its a GRANT.
> Finally after waiting for nearly 4 months I received my freedom mail.
> 
> The feeling cannot be described in words.. Ecstatic..


Congratulations Sid.


----------



## samage

Faraz Ahmad said:


> thanks buddy ...


Mubrak ho dear. your timeline please. Any major hurdle you face ?


----------



## aussieby2016

Faraz Ahmad said:


> thanks ....
> due to health undertaking form 815 ...


any specific reasons like TB tests etc??? as I m thinking I would also get a similar one......


----------



## ramapithecus

alexdegzy said:


> Congrats once again Rama . Were you employments verified ? If yes .. How and when . ? Thanks


Hi Alex, there seems no verification at all.


----------



## Heywb

Faraz Ahmad said:


> Alhumdulillah ... visa has been granted
> 
> thanks a lot to this forum n all seniors ...
> 
> lodged date 13/01/2016
> grant date 006/04/2016
> IED 29/07/2016


COngrats bro, Your application was with family or for individual only ?


----------



## ramapithecus

Faraz Ahmad said:


> Alhumdulillah ... visa has been granted
> 
> thanks a lot to this forum n all seniors ...
> 
> lodged date 13/01/2016
> grant date 006/04/2016
> IED 29/07/2016


Congrats Faraz, we got the grant on the same day.


----------



## ramapithecus

sidk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here I am working peacefully in my office and then switch tabs to check emails. But wait there are 2 emails from skillselect waiting to be opened.. You guessed it, its a GRANT.
> Finally after waiting for nearly 4 months I received my freedom mail.
> 
> The feeling cannot be described in words.. Ecstatic..


Congratulations Sidk, we got the grant on the same day.


----------



## raghum4u

sidk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here I am working peacefully in my office and then switch tabs to check emails. But wait there are 2 emails from skillselect waiting to be opened.. You guessed it, its a GRANT.
> Finally after waiting for nearly 4 months I received my freedom mail.
> 
> The feeling cannot be described in words.. Ecstatic..


U are Lucky dude... Enjoy and it's party time for you....


----------



## ramapithecus

vikaschandra said:


> You did not reach page 2016 the grant came up at page 2015


yeah, actually the day only coincided, 2016 also passed through this day . Again, I can't stop thanking you a lot, for all your guide. I hope we will see someday.


----------



## gaus

Faraz Ahmad said:


> Alhumdulillah ... visa has been granted
> 
> thanks a lot to this forum n all seniors ...
> 
> lodged date 13/01/2016
> grant date 006/04/2016
> IED 29/07/2016


Congrats! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus

sidk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here I am working peacefully in my office and then switch tabs to check emails. But wait there are 2 emails from skillselect waiting to be opened.. You guessed it, its a GRANT.
> Finally after waiting for nearly 4 months I received my freedom mail.
> 
> The feeling cannot be described in words.. Ecstatic..


Congratulations!!! All the best for the way ahead!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## vikaschandra

ramapithecus said:


> yeah, actually the day only coincided, 2016 also passed through this day . Again, I can't stop thanking you a lot, for all your guide. I hope we will see someday.


Always welcome, my pleasure I was able to help. Best wishes for your future.. plan for the big move now.


----------



## sameerb

sidk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here I am working peacefully in my office and then switch tabs to check emails. But wait there are 2 emails from skillselect waiting to be opened.. You guessed it, its a GRANT.
> Finally after waiting for nearly 4 months I received my freedom mail.
> 
> The feeling cannot be described in words.. Ecstatic..


Yeah! I know the feeling 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## vikaschandra

Today is raining grants.. good to see so many happy messages and most of it from GSM Adelaide. Wondering what might be causing delay from GSM Brisbane?


----------



## sameerb

ramapithecus said:


> Hi All, I got my grant just now and excitement is starting to roll out. Thank you so much guys, especially VikasChandra for guiding me through odd times.
> 
> I will soon update my signature.


Wow! I was following your post and praying that your prediction to get a grant at 2016th page gets true.

You even got it on 2015th page. Close enough :wink:

Congratulations! & I myself got no employment verification


----------



## sameerb

Faraz Ahmad said:


> Alhumdulillah ... visa has been granted
> 
> thanks a lot to this forum n all seniors ...
> 
> lodged date 13/01/2016
> grant date 006/04/2016
> IED 29/07/2016


Congratulations! Faraz


----------



## alexdegzy

ramapithecus said:


> Hi Alex, there seems no verification at all.




Amazing ! Just one more question if you don't mind ; Is your current employment relevant to your assessed and nominated occupation ?

News such as yours represents a beacon of hope for us that are still way to go . Thanks .
Once again congrats !


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats to all grant receivers in the house . For sure sharing in your joys is a huge booster for us our still on the waiting list .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conjoinme

*Australia PCC*

<posted this in 2016 thread but got 2 mixed response>

Hi Seniors, vikaschandra, keeda, andrey and others. please advise

I need to request Australia PCC. Do I have to mention all the addresses for last 10 years (I have more than 20!) or just current address and Australian addresses (2) is fine? Should I include 6 months and more stay all over the world or all addresses including short term, hotel etc.?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KeeDa

I've no idea about Australian PCC @conjoinme. Please PM jadu87, Surya123, or SujithSagar


----------



## overratedlegend

I guess mostly 263111 from 2015 are pending. Maybe they don't need 263111 people.

Next year they may exclude this SOL even I believe.


----------



## conjoinme

KeeDa said:


> I've no idea about Australian PCC @conjoinme. Please PM jadu87, Surya123, or SujithSagar


thanks KeeDa, have sent PM.


----------



## Aakash2012

Is Brisbane GSM even working these day ?

I do not see a single grant from there .. every grant is from GSM Adelaide.


----------



## Majician

Aakash2012 said:


> Is Brisbane GSM even working these day ?
> 
> I do not see a single grant from there .. every grant is from GSM Adelaide.


Yes, if you remember a fraud case caught in brisbane office, grants are delayed and almost stopped since then !!


----------



## andreyx108b

Aakash2012 said:


> Is Brisbane GSM even working these day ? I do not see a single grant from there .. every grant is from GSM Adelaide.


Working.. there are plenty grants on from brisbane on the tracker


----------



## Majician

andreyx108b said:


> Working.. there are plenty grants on from brisbane on the tracker


Mostly direct grants from Brisbane, otherwise rest are almost on hold since long


----------



## Aakash2012

andreyx108b said:


> Working.. there are plenty grants on from brisbane on the tracker


I see Grants for those who logged weeks after me. (with no hard feeling for them)

I do not see any status change with my application.

I'm just disappointed. :noidea:


----------



## nyadav

Hi Guys,

One of my friend is in need of help. He has the below relevant experience.
Company 1 - 6 months
Company 2 - 11 months
Company 3 - 25 months
Company 4 - 33 months

He had given stat dec for Company 3 for skills but after getting invite he realised that he doesn't have enough documentation to prove responsibilities plus his last role in company 3 was not exactly relevant too. So, he might be in some trouble with verification.

Obviously, he has to forego this invite but can he submit another new eoi now (when already has invite)? System doesn't restrict! Any harm if done? 

Another query is related to exp. Can he just say relevant to Company 2 & 4 experiences in the new eoi? Would this create any problem if the skill letter says company 3 as relevant? Is there any other way to not claim points for one particular in between experience?

Thanks


----------



## vish555

*Visa Payment Option*

Quick question - Can i use my friends travel card for paying Visa fees when i lodge the Visa ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Majician said:


> Mostly direct grants from Brisbane, otherwise rest are almost on hold since long


I guess Brisbane has a smaller team... But still i think their average is a bit "days to grant is a bit shorter"


----------



## andreyx108b

Aakash2012 said:


> I see Grants for those who logged weeks after me. (with no hard feeling for them) I do not see any status change with my application. I'm just disappointed. :noidea:


Mate, i have few guys who are waiting since May/June 2015... I know its hard but some cases are just take longer - not sure why, but they do.. 

I am sure soon all will be granted.


----------



## KeeDa

nyadav said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One of my friend is in need of help. He has the below relevant experience.
> Company 1 - 6 months
> Company 2 - 11 months
> Company 3 - 25 months
> Company 4 - 33 months
> 
> He had given stat dec for Company 3 for skills but after getting invite he realised that he doesn't have enough documentation to prove responsibilities plus his last role in company 3 was not exactly relevant too. So, he might be in some trouble with verification.
> 
> Obviously, he has to forego this invite but can he submit another new eoi now (when already has invite)? System doesn't restrict! Any harm if done?
> 
> Another query is related to exp. Can he just say relevant to Company 2 & 4 experiences in the new eoi? Would this create any problem if the skill letter says company 3 as relevant? Is there any other way to not claim points for one particular in between experience?
> 
> Thanks


Create a new corrected EOI. Do not apply for visa using the current EOI and withdraw it after it comes back in the pool (after 60 days).
Yes, he can mark employment episodes as not relevant regardless of whether assessing body marked them as relevant.



vish555 said:


> Quick question - Can i use my friends travel card for paying Visa fees when i lodge the Visa ?


Yes you can.


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> Yes, if you remember a fraud case caught in brisbane office, grants are delayed and almost stopped since then !!


Really!!!!!. is that case a recent one?


----------



## namsfiz

andreyx108b said:


> Working.. there are plenty grants on from brisbane on the tracker


Tracker shows today only one grant from Brisbane after 30 March 2016.. I guess Brisbane team is busy with some other work.

*Find below statement from tracker and it's sorted on Grant Date:
*
06/04/2016
30/03/2016	
30/03/2016
23/03/2016	
23/03/2016


----------



## Majician

prasanthkrish said:


> Really!!!!!. is that case a recent one?


Yes an Uncle from Brisbane office taking bribes and issuing grants, it happened in Sep/Oct period if I remember correctly


----------



## andreyx108b

namsfiz said:


> Tracker shows today only one grant from Brisbane after 30 March 2016.. I guess Brisbane team is busy with some other work. Find below statement from tracker and it's sorted on Grant Date: 06/04/2016 30/03/2016 30/03/2016 23/03/2016 23/03/2016


Yes, it is a smaller team as it seems... But still grants are there, so they did not stop working - they progress...


----------



## andreyx108b

guys also, just to point out.. usually cases which take REALLY long time... like 300+ days.. are mostly from Adelaide.. actually i think ALL of them. 

So stay positive.


----------



## vinaydavid

My first CO contact was from Brisbane.
So can I assume that my application for the 2nd CO will still be from Brisbane??


----------



## andreyx108b

vinaydavid said:


> My first CO contact was from Brisbane. So can I assume that my application for the 2nd CO will still be from Brisbane??


Usually - yes, but not always.


----------



## arun32

andreyx108b said:


> guys also, just to point out.. usually cases which take REALLY long time... like 300+ days.. are mostly from Adelaide.. actually i think ALL of them.
> 
> So stay positive.


My CO is from aelaide


----------



## bnkamal

sidk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here I am working peacefully in my office and then switch tabs to check emails. But wait there are 2 emails from skillselect waiting to be opened.. You guessed it, its a GRANT.
> Finally after waiting for nearly 4 months I received my freedom mail.
> 
> The feeling cannot be described in words.. Ecstatic..


Superrrr.. Congrats.. Hope I do see such mail in the near future ..


----------



## nyadav

KeeDa said:


> Create a new corrected EOI. Do not apply for visa using the current EOI and withdraw it after it comes back in the pool (after 60 days).
> Yes, he can mark employment episodes as not relevant regardless of whether assessing body marked them as relevant.
> 
> Yes you can.


Thanks keeda, his only worry is that if CO asks for explanation of not claiming it as relevant though that experience is in between the 2 he wants to show as relevant. Do folks do this often i.e. mark experience as not relevant even though assessed relevant since they don't need extra points? Doesn't CO come back asking why you have given contradictory info?
Thanks for Ur help!


----------



## cozmopravesh

Aakash2012 said:


> I see Grants for those who logged weeks after me. (with no hard feeling for them)
> 
> I do not see any status change with my application.
> 
> I'm just disappointed. :noidea:



Too early to be disappointed mate. Have patience and faith


----------



## cozmopravesh

nyadav said:


> Thanks keeda, his only worry is that if CO asks for explanation of not claiming it as relevant though that experience is in between the 2 he wants to show as relevant. Do folks do this often i.e. mark experience as not relevant even though assessed relevant since they don't need extra points? Doesn't CO come back asking why you have given contradictory info?
> Thanks for Ur help!



I have not seen CO asking for such explanations.


----------



## KeeDa

nyadav said:


> Thanks keeda, his only worry is that if CO asks for explanation of not claiming it as relevant though that experience is in between the 2 he wants to show as relevant. Do folks do this often i.e. mark experience as not relevant even though assessed relevant since they don't need extra points? Doesn't CO come back asking why you have given contradictory info?
> Thanks for Ur help!





cozmopravesh said:


> I have not seen CO asking for such explanations.


Right. They are interested only in evidences for points claims you make in the EOI.


----------



## dedm

1400ashi said:


> the CO assigned to our case is also Cynthia from GSM Adelaide, she contacted us on 29th jan 2016 for pcc and medicals, after that no sign its been a month now. I am quite worried looking at your case


I also have the same CO in Adelaide. I received an email on 01-04-2016 that she had received all necessary documentation from me on 19-03-2016 and will now process my application under "routine processing". I hope this happens soon!


----------



## Mkanth

*There is no surety - longer CO allotment assures quicker outcome*



ankit_smart said:


> hope whatever you are saying is correct.


In some cases, some waited for 2 months:eyebrows:, and then a message 'not a Direct-grant'  but request for additional docs requirement. Have a look at analytics in myimmitracker.com; you will get an idea.


----------



## Mkanth

*which CO, brisbane or adelaide*

Congratulations!




sidk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here I am working peacefully in my office and then switch tabs to check emails. But wait there are 2 emails from skillselect waiting to be opened.. You guessed it, its a GRANT.
> Finally after waiting for nearly 4 months I received my freedom mail.
> 
> The feeling cannot be described in words.. Ecstatic..


----------



## ravisth7

Hello guys,

To all those who have already been granted a VISA...
Is there any1 who did medical before being requested? What are the mandatory medical checkups to be done? Would you guys suggest me to do a medical forehand and lodge a Visa at once? Or shall I wait for the time being and do my medical once requested by CO???

Suggestion expected from experienced ones


----------



## andreyx108b

ravisth7 said:


> Hello guys, To all those who have already been granted a VISA... Is there any1 who did medical before being requested? What are the mandatory medical checkups to be done? Would you guys suggest me to do a medical forehand and lodge a Visa at once? Or shall I wait for the time being and do my medical once requested by CO??? Suggestion expected from experienced ones


I did 2 months before visa lodgment, as i was hoping for DG, so I would suggest doing it only if you want a direct grant


----------



## Mkanth

*Yes, you can go for Medicals before Lodging*

Hi,

Yes, you can go for Medicals before Lodging. Unless you attempt for 'Direct Grant', I don't find any advantage in going for medicals and PCC in advance. People who finished uploading these docs - will be allotted CO after 1 months at least.

What I advise is, wait for CO and let him request medicals, PCC, and other essential docs missing. This way, you can speed up. This info, I got from research on myimmitracker.com




ravisth7 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> To all those who have already been granted a VISA...
> Is there any1 who did medical before being requested? What are the mandatory medical checkups to be done? Would you guys suggest me to do a medical forehand and lodge a Visa at once? Or shall I wait for the time being and do my medical once requested by CO???
> 
> Suggestion expected from experienced ones


----------



## ravisth7

Thanks Andrey n Mkant..

Can you elaborate 'Direct Grant'? How can we attempt 'Direct Grant' on our own??


----------



## andreyx108b

ravisth7 said:


> Thanks Andrey n Mkant.. Can you elaborate 'Direct Grant'? How can we attempt 'Direct Grant' on our own??


Submit all possible docs - so CO will have no reason to contact you again, instead issue a grant Directly


----------



## ravisth7

andreyx108b said:


> Submit all possible docs - so CO will have no reason to contact you again, instead issue a grant Directly


I want to do the same. For that the only doc remaining is our Medical Report. And before doing medical, I want to confirm about the mandatory checkups to be done so that I won't miss any treatments n won't be requested by CO again. Can you help me in this Andrey???


----------



## andreyx108b

ravisth7 said:


> I want to do the same. For that the only doc remaining is our Medical Report. And before doing medical, I want to confirm about the mandatory checkups to be done so that I won't miss any treatments n won't be requested by CO again. Can you help me in this Andrey???


You see, when you generate your HapID it will ask what visa SC you are applying - from this a doctor will know what test to do and what info is required, at least thats what I learned when applying


----------



## rajeshm333

*Visa Grant*

I have a been a silent follower of this forum.I am thankful to this forum members for helping each other

After 145 days I recieved visa grant for self & family and the long wait paid off.Based on my experience I would like to share my thoughts on the complete visa process
1.Front load all the documents if you wish for a direct grant(which i did not do & had to waste couple of months after CO contact)
2.Regarding employment verification, I was one of the the unlucky person to be picked up in the random draw.I have claimed 15 points for exp. working for the same company from the last 9 yrs (MNC).I have submitted SD for roles & responsibilities,payslips,increment letters but still got an employment verification.So try to provide as many documents as possible for making your claims strong

My timelines are
233512 Mechanical Engineer
EA: +ve 19-06-2015
EOI: 60 points 18-08-2015 
Invited: 05-11-2015 
Visa Lodged: 13-11-2015
Docs upload: 01-12-2015(except PCC,Medicals & Form 80)
India PCC : 30-11-2015
Medicals : 21-12-2015
CO contact: 02-12-15(GSM Brisbane) 
Request completed: 21-12-2015
2nd CO contact: 11-01-2016( GSM Brisbane)(Incorrect Belgium PCC)
Request completed: 16-01-2016
Emp. Verification:23-02-2016
Grant: 06-04-2016( GSM Brisbane)
IED: 30-11-2016


----------



## andreyx108b

rajeshm333 said:


> I have a been a silent follower of this forum.I am thankful to this forum members for helping each other After 145 days I recieved visa grant for self & family and the long wait paid off.Based on my experience I would like to share my thoughts on the complete visa process 1.Front load all the documents if you wish for a direct grant(which i did not do & had to waste couple of months after CO contact) 2.Regarding employment verification, I was one of the the unlucky person to be picked up in the random draw.I have claimed 15 points for exp. working for the same company from the last 9 yrs (MNC).I have submitted SD for roles & responsibilities,payslips,increment letters but still got an employment verification.So try to provide as many documents as possible for making your claims strong My timelines are 233512 Mechanical Engineer EA: +ve 19-06-2015 EOI: 60 points 18-08-2015 Invited: 05-11-2015 Visa Lodged: 13-11-2015 Docs upload: 01-12-2015(except PCC,Medicals & Form 80) India PCC : 30-11-2015 Medicals : 21-12-2015 CO contact: 02-12-15(GSM Brisbane) Request completed: 21-12-2015 2nd CO contact: 11-01-2016( GSM Brisbane)(Incorrect Belgium PCC) Request completed: 16-01-2016 Emp. Verification:23-02-2016 Grant: 06-04-2016( GSM Brisbane) IED: 30-11-2016


Congrats!!


----------



## Majician

rajeshm333 said:


> I have a been a silent follower of this forum.I am thankful to this forum members for helping each other
> 
> After 145 days I recieved visa grant for self & family and the long wait paid off.Based on my experience I would like to share my thoughts on the complete visa process
> 1.Front load all the documents if you wish for a direct grant(which i did not do & had to waste couple of months after CO contact)
> 2.Regarding employment verification, I was one of the the unlucky person to be picked up in the random draw.I have claimed 15 points for exp. working for the same company from the last 9 yrs (MNC).I have submitted SD for roles & responsibilities,payslips,increment letters but still got an employment verification.So try to provide as many documents as possible for making your claims strong
> 
> My timelines are
> 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> EA: +ve 19-06-2015
> EOI: 60 points 18-08-2015
> Invited: 05-11-2015
> Visa Lodged: 13-11-2015
> Docs upload: 01-12-2015(except PCC,Medicals & Form 80)
> India PCC : 30-11-2015
> Medicals : 21-12-2015
> CO contact: 02-12-15(GSM Brisbane)
> Request completed: 21-12-2015
> 2nd CO contact: 11-01-2016( GSM Brisbane)(Incorrect Belgium PCC)
> Request completed: 16-01-2016
> Emp. Verification:23-02-2016
> Grant: 06-04-2016( GSM Brisbane)
> IED: 30-11-2016


Finally something good from Brisbane, congrats and enjoy the moment, my timeline is similar to yours, and I have said this to too many people who got their grants long ago !!! 😂


----------



## buns

rajeshm333 said:


> I have a been a silent follower of this forum.I am thankful to this forum members for helping each other
> 
> After 145 days I recieved visa grant for self & family and the long wait paid off.Based on my experience I would like to share my thoughts on the complete visa process
> 1.Front load all the documents if you wish for a direct grant(which i did not do & had to waste couple of months after CO contact)
> 2.Regarding employment verification, I was one of the the unlucky person to be picked up in the random draw.I have claimed 15 points for exp. working for the same company from the last 9 yrs (MNC).I have submitted SD for roles & responsibilities,payslips,increment letters but still got an employment verification.So try to provide as many documents as possible for making your claims strong
> 
> My timelines are
> 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> EA: +ve 19-06-2015
> EOI: 60 points 18-08-2015
> Invited: 05-11-2015
> Visa Lodged: 13-11-2015
> Docs upload: 01-12-2015(except PCC,Medicals & Form 80)
> India PCC : 30-11-2015
> Medicals : 21-12-2015
> CO contact: 02-12-15(GSM Brisbane)
> Request completed: 21-12-2015
> 2nd CO contact: 11-01-2016( GSM Brisbane)(Incorrect Belgium PCC)
> Request completed: 16-01-2016
> Emp. Verification:23-02-2016
> Grant: 06-04-2016( GSM Brisbane)
> IED: 30-11-2016


Congratulations my friend. :smile:


----------



## viv101

Great! Congrats!
what is front loading documents?


----------



## Majician

viv101 said:


> Great! Congrats!
> what is front loading documents?


It means uploading all required documents including medical and PCC before CO asks for it


----------



## himanshu181in

89th day 
Still waiting for grant


------------
EOI applied - 3rd Nov 2015
Course - 263111 Computer Networks and Systems
EOI received- 8th Jan 2016
Visa applied - 9th Jan 2016
Docs and medical uploaded - 13th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 asked for proof of professional year
Information provided - 22nd Jan 2016

Grant -


----------



## alexdegzy

Seems it's wisdom to upload documents ahead of time ; since uploading later on request has proven to be one of the reasons for the long wait ... Good luck y'all .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

overratedlegend said:


> I guess mostly 263111 from 2015 are pending. Maybe they don't need 263111 people.
> 
> Next year they may exclude this SOL even I believe.




It will be there on the SOL for 2016.

But you are right, 263111 grants are really rare. There are a lot of 2015 applicants still waiting for a grant.

Hopefully we get the good news soon.


----------



## dakshch

andreyx108b said:


> guys also, just to point out.. usually cases which take REALLY long time... like 300+ days.. are mostly from Adelaide.. actually i think ALL of them.
> 
> So stay positive.




122 days... And my case is with GSM Adelaide... And it seems the have something against 263111 applicants.
Damn Andrey this info was really depressing


----------



## Jahirul

rajeshm333 said:


> I have a been a silent follower of this forum.I am thankful to this forum members for helping each other
> 
> After 145 days I recieved visa grant for self & family and the long wait paid off.Based on my experience I would like to share my thoughts on the complete visa process
> 1.Front load all the documents if you wish for a direct grant(which i did not do & had to waste couple of months after CO contact)
> 2.Regarding employment verification, I was one of the the unlucky person to be picked up in the random draw.I have claimed 15 points for exp. working for the same company from the last 9 yrs (MNC).I have submitted SD for roles & responsibilities,payslips,increment letters but still got an employment verification.So try to provide as many documents as possible for making your claims strong
> 
> My timelines are
> 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> EA: +ve 19-06-2015
> EOI: 60 points 18-08-2015
> Invited: 05-11-2015
> Visa Lodged: 13-11-2015
> Docs upload: 01-12-2015(except PCC,Medicals & Form 80)
> India PCC : 30-11-2015
> Medicals : 21-12-2015
> CO contact: 02-12-15(GSM Brisbane)
> Request completed: 21-12-2015
> 2nd CO contact: 11-01-2016( GSM Brisbane)(Incorrect Belgium PCC)
> Request completed: 16-01-2016
> Emp. Verification:23-02-2016
> Grant: 06-04-2016( GSM Brisbane)
> IED: 30-11-2016


Congrats my friend..


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

rajeshm333 said:


> I have a been a silent follower of this forum.I am thankful to this forum members for helping each other
> 
> 
> 
> After 145 days I recieved visa grant for self & family and the long wait paid off.Based on my experience I would like to share my thoughts on the complete visa process
> 
> 1.Front load all the documents if you wish for a direct grant(which i did not do & had to waste couple of months after CO contact)
> 
> 2.Regarding employment verification, I was one of the the unlucky person to be picked up in the random draw.I have claimed 15 points for exp. working for the same company from the last 9 yrs (MNC).I have submitted SD for roles & responsibilities,payslips,increment letters but still got an employment verification.So try to provide as many documents as possible for making your claims strong
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines are
> 
> 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> 
> EA: +ve 19-06-2015
> 
> EOI: 60 points 18-08-2015
> 
> Invited: 05-11-2015
> 
> Visa Lodged: 13-11-2015
> 
> Docs upload: 01-12-2015(except PCC,Medicals & Form 80)
> 
> India PCC : 30-11-2015
> 
> Medicals : 21-12-2015
> 
> CO contact: 02-12-15(GSM Brisbane)
> 
> Request completed: 21-12-2015
> 
> 2nd CO contact: 11-01-2016( GSM Brisbane)(Incorrect Belgium PCC)
> 
> Request completed: 16-01-2016
> 
> Emp. Verification:23-02-2016
> 
> Grant: 06-04-2016( GSM Brisbane)
> 
> IED: 30-11-2016




Congratulations and all the very best!


----------



## anoop_vn

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Congratulations and all the very best!


Hi, 
As i understand from my agent, they are doing verification for most of the applications now. 

In some cases they are also doing verification for all the claimed jobs.

We had our verification on 21st feb. not heard any thing from them since. 

We have front loaded all documents, and also wrote a mail on 21st March, to check the status. Still haven't got response to that yet. 

Hopefully we should have our grant soon. 

Regards

Anoop


----------



## vikaschandra

rajeshm333 said:


> I have a been a silent follower of this forum.I am thankful to this forum members for helping each other
> 
> After 145 days I recieved visa grant for self & family and the long wait paid off.Based on my experience I would like to share my thoughts on the complete visa process
> 1.Front load all the documents if you wish for a direct grant(which i did not do & had to waste couple of months after CO contact)
> 2.Regarding employment verification, I was one of the the unlucky person to be picked up in the random draw.I have claimed 15 points for exp. working for the same company from the last 9 yrs (MNC).I have submitted SD for roles & responsibilities,payslips,increment letters but still got an employment verification.So try to provide as many documents as possible for making your claims strong
> 
> My timelines are
> 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> EA: +ve 19-06-2015
> EOI: 60 points 18-08-2015
> Invited: 05-11-2015
> Visa Lodged: 13-11-2015
> Docs upload: 01-12-2015(except PCC,Medicals & Form 80)
> India PCC : 30-11-2015
> Medicals : 21-12-2015
> CO contact: 02-12-15(GSM Brisbane)
> Request completed: 21-12-2015
> 2nd CO contact: 11-01-2016( GSM Brisbane)(Incorrect Belgium PCC)
> Request completed: 16-01-2016
> Emp. Verification:23-02-2016
> Grant: 06-04-2016( GSM Brisbane)
> IED: 30-11-2016


Congratulations Rajesh


----------



## gaus

rajeshm333 said:


> I have a been a silent follower of this forum.I am thankful to this forum members for helping each other
> 
> After 145 days I recieved visa grant for self & family and the long wait paid off.Based on my experience I would like to share my thoughts on the complete visa process
> 1.Front load all the documents if you wish for a direct grant(which i did not do & had to waste couple of months after CO contact)
> 2.Regarding employment verification, I was one of the the unlucky person to be picked up in the random draw.I have claimed 15 points for exp. working for the same company from the last 9 yrs (MNC).I have submitted SD for roles & responsibilities,payslips,increment letters but still got an employment verification.So try to provide as many documents as possible for making your claims strong
> 
> My timelines are
> 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> EA: +ve 19-06-2015
> EOI: 60 points 18-08-2015
> Invited: 05-11-2015
> Visa Lodged: 13-11-2015
> Docs upload: 01-12-2015(except PCC,Medicals & Form 80)
> India PCC : 30-11-2015
> Medicals : 21-12-2015
> CO contact: 02-12-15(GSM Brisbane)
> Request completed: 21-12-2015
> 2nd CO contact: 11-01-2016( GSM Brisbane)(Incorrect Belgium PCC)
> Request completed: 16-01-2016
> Emp. Verification:23-02-2016
> Grant: 06-04-2016( GSM Brisbane)
> IED: 30-11-2016


Congrats!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## imminz

*Got the grant*

Hi Folks,

I got the got today. Below are the visa timelines.

VISA 190 , Application 30 Oct 15, First CO 28 NOV 15, Second CO contact 28 Feb 16 Grant 7 April
lane:


----------



## deepgill

anoop_vn said:


> Hi,
> As i understand from my agent, they are doing verification for most of the applications now.
> 
> In some cases they are also doing verification for all the claimed jobs.
> 
> We had our verification on 21st feb. not heard any thing from them since.
> 
> We have front loaded all documents, and also wrote a mail on 21st March, to check the status. Still haven't got response to that yet.
> 
> Hopefully we should have our grant soon.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Anoop


Dear Anoop could you share your timeline please ? Have you faced physical verification because my physical verification has been done on 29 th February and still waiting...


----------



## deepgill

Imminz and rajeshm congratulations for your success.


----------



## andreyx108b

imminz said:


> Hi Folks, I got the got today. Below are the visa timelines. VISA 190 , Application 30 Oct 15, First CO 28 NOV 15, Second CO contact 28 Feb 16 Grant 7 April lane:


Congratulations!!


----------



## abb2959

imminz said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got the got today. Below are the visa timelines.
> 
> VISA 190 , Application 30 Oct 15, First CO 28 NOV 15, Second CO contact 28 Feb 16 Grant 7 April
> lane:


hey congrats...
which was ur CO team Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

imminz said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> I got the got today. Below are the visa timelines.
> 
> 
> 
> VISA 190 , Application 30 Oct 15, First CO 28 NOV 15, Second CO contact 28 Feb 16 Grant 7 April
> 
> lane:




Congratulations and all the best


----------



## vikaschandra

imminz said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got the got today. Below are the visa timelines.
> 
> VISA 190 , Application 30 Oct 15, First CO 28 NOV 15, Second CO contact 28 Feb 16 Grant 7 April
> lane:


Congratulations


----------



## ravisth7

andreyx108b said:


> You see, when you generate your HapID it will ask what visa SC you are applying - from this a doctor will know what test to do and what info is required, at least thats what I learned when applying


Thanks Andrey...

I think I'm going to do my medicals before lodging a Visa. Hope it works in my case.:fingerscrossed:

Thanks a lot.


----------



## andreyx108b

ravisth7 said:


> Thanks Andrey... I think I'm going to do my medicals before lodging a Visa. Hope it works in my case.:fingerscrossed: Thanks a lot.


Also complete forms 80 and 1221 - i also did it


----------



## ravisth7

andreyx108b said:


> Also complete forms 80 and 1221 - i also did it


Sure mate.. Thanks again


----------



## overratedlegend

dakshch said:


> It will be there on the SOL for 2016.
> 
> But you are right, 263111 grants are really rare. There are a lot of 2015 applicants still waiting for a grant.
> 
> Hopefully we get the good news soon.


Do you see any reason why they are doing this? It seems to be intentional.


----------



## ravisth7

andreyx108b said:


> Also complete forms 80 and 1221 - i also did it


Hi Andrey..

Plz check u'r private message.

Thanks


----------



## dakshch

overratedlegend said:


> Do you see any reason why they are doing this? It seems to be intentional.




I dont think its intentional. Its just that we are analysing 263111 cases and we think grants are not coming through.

But grants for us are definitely slow. Lots of pending cases from 2015


----------



## cozmopravesh

My dear fellows, I have always wanted to write this post since I joined this forum. I don’t know how to thank Almighty for this day. I have received GRANT for my 2.6 yrs old Son, my wifey and ofcourse myself. I thank you guys on EF who helped me in my initial phase when I had tons of questions and confusions and the forum always had an answer for me.

I received call from my nice agent few minutes ago and he informed me that we got our GRANT. It was difficult for me to believe that it has finally happened. Then I loged into Immi account which I have imported and used to check twice/thrice every day.
To my surprise, My grant was issued yesterday 6th April. May be my agent was on leave yesterday and did not inform me. And you know what, yesterday I decided I will not login to immi account now on even though it was just a couple of clicks away as it has dismayed me for almost 4 months.

There are many guys here who are waiting for grant longer than me, here I, from bottom of my HEART, pray for your timely grant.

May you see the day sooooooon and write something like this. ray:

My timelines for Mobile viewers: 

Code: 263111, VISA - 189, 60 points

VISA Lodged: : 9th Dec 2015
Docs uploaded: 16th Dec 2015
PCC Self: 23rd Dec 2015
PCC Spouse: 5th Jan 2016
Medicals: 11th Jan 2016
CO Contact (GSM Adelaide): 11th Jan 2016 
Asked for Form 80 and Medicals
Request Complete: 21st Jan 2016

Grant: 6th April 2016 
IED: 23rd Dec 2016


----------



## andreyx108b

cozmopravesh said:


> My dear fellows, I have always wanted to write this post since I joined this forum. I don’t know how to thank Almighty for this day. I have received GRANT for my 2.6 yrs old Son, my wifey and ofcourse myself. I thank you guys on EF who helped me in my initial phase when I had tons of questions and confusions and the forum always had an answer for me. I received call from my nice agent few minutes ago and he informed me that we got our GRANT. It was difficult for me to believe that it has finally happened. Then I loged into Immi account which I have imported and used to check twice/thrice every day. To my surprise, My grant was issued yesterday 6th April. May be my agent was on leave yesterday and did not inform me. And you know what, yesterday I decided I will not login to immi account now on even though it was just a couple of clicks away as it has dismayed me for almost 4 months. There are many guys here who are waiting for grant longer than me, here I, from bottom of my HEART, pray for your timely grant. May you see the day sooooooon and write something like this. ray:


Bro)) congrats!)))

Di i get a drink?) My predictions were off by 2 days))

I said 16 days ago grant will cone in 2 weeks))

Good luck


----------



## cozmopravesh

andreyx108b said:


> Bro)) congrats!)))
> 
> Di i get a drink?) My predictions were off by 2 days))
> 
> I said 16 days ago grant will cone in 2 weeks))
> 
> Good luck



Hey Andyyyyyyy

You bet MAN, That's due in AUS. :tea:


----------



## ravisth7

cozmopravesh said:


> My dear fellows, I have always wanted to write this post since I joined this forum. I don’t know how to thank Almighty for this day. I have received GRANT for my 2.6 yrs old Son, my wifey and ofcourse myself. I thank you guys on EF who helped me in my initial phase when I had tons of questions and confusions and the forum always had an answer for me.
> 
> I received call from my nice agent few minutes ago and he informed me that we got our GRANT. It was difficult for me to believe that it has finally happened. Then I loged into Immi account which I have imported and used to check twice/thrice every day.
> To my surprise, My grant was issued yesterday 6th April. May be my agent was on leave yesterday and did not inform me. And you know what, yesterday I decided I will not login to immi account now on even though it was just a couple of clicks away as it has dismayed me for almost 4 months.
> 
> There are many guys here who are waiting for grant longer than me, here I, from bottom of my HEART, pray for your timely grant.
> 
> May you see the day sooooooon and write something like this. ray:
> 
> My timelines for Mobile viewers:
> 
> Code: 263111, VISA - 189, 60 points
> 
> VISA Lodged: : 9th Dec 2015
> Docs uploaded: 16th Dec 2015
> PCC Self: 23rd Dec 2015
> PCC Spouse: 5th Jan 2016
> Medicals: 11th Jan 2016
> CO Contact (GSM Adelaide): 11th Jan 2016
> Asked for Form 80 and Medicals
> Request Complete: 21st Jan 2016
> 
> Grant: 6th April 2016
> IED: 23rd Dec 2016


Congrats Buddy...
Another motivational news for us...

Please update your case in the tracker if you haven't.


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

cozmopravesh said:


> My dear fellows, I have always wanted to write this post since I joined this forum. I don’t know how to thank Almighty for this day. I have received GRANT for my 2.6 yrs old Son, my wifey and ofcourse myself.




Congratulations cozmopravesh, all the very best for the next phase.


----------



## deepgill

cozmopravesh said:


> My dear fellows, I have always wanted to write this post since I joined this forum. I don’t know how to thank Almighty for this day. I have received GRANT for my 2.6 yrs old Son, my wifey and ofcourse myself. I thank you guys on EF who helped me in my initial phase when I had tons of questions and confusions and the forum always had an answer for me.
> 
> I received call from my nice agent few minutes ago and he informed me that we got our GRANT. It was difficult for me to believe that it has finally happened. Then I loged into Immi account which I have imported and used to check twice/thrice every day.
> To my surprise, My grant was issued yesterday 6th April. May be my agent was on leave yesterday and did not inform me. And you know what, yesterday I decided I will not login to immi account now on even though it was just a couple of clicks away as it has dismayed me for almost 4 months.
> 
> There are many guys here who are waiting for grant longer than me, here I, from bottom of my HEART, pray for your timely grant.
> 
> May you see the day sooooooon and write something like this. ray:
> 
> My timelines for Mobile viewers:
> 
> Code: 263111, VISA - 189, 60 points
> 
> VISA Lodged: : 9th Dec 2015
> Docs uploaded: 16th Dec 2015
> PCC Self: 23rd Dec 2015
> PCC Spouse: 5th Jan 2016
> Medicals: 11th Jan 2016
> CO Contact (GSM Adelaide): 11th Jan 2016
> Asked for Form 80 and Medicals
> Request Complete: 21st Jan 2016
> 
> Grant: 6th April 2016
> IED: 23rd Dec 2016


Congratulations cozmopravesh.Thanks for your wishes for us who are eagerly waiting for this lucky day. Really happy for you


----------



## vikaschandra

cozmopravesh said:


> My dear fellows, I have always wanted to write this post since I joined this forum. I don’t know how to thank Almighty for this day. I have received GRANT for my 2.6 yrs old Son, my wifey and ofcourse myself. I thank you guys on EF who helped me in my initial phase when I had tons of questions and confusions and the forum always had an answer for me.
> 
> I received call from my nice agent few minutes ago and he informed me that we got our GRANT. It was difficult for me to believe that it has finally happened. Then I loged into Immi account which I have imported and used to check twice/thrice every day.
> To my surprise, My grant was issued yesterday 6th April. May be my agent was on leave yesterday and did not inform me. And you know what, yesterday I decided I will not login to immi account now on even though it was just a couple of clicks away as it has dismayed me for almost 4 months.
> 
> There are many guys here who are waiting for grant longer than me, here I, from bottom of my HEART, pray for your timely grant.
> 
> May you see the day sooooooon and write something like this. ray:
> 
> My timelines for Mobile viewers:
> 
> Code: 263111, VISA - 189, 60 points
> 
> VISA Lodged: : 9th Dec 2015
> Docs uploaded: 16th Dec 2015
> PCC Self: 23rd Dec 2015
> PCC Spouse: 5th Jan 2016
> Medicals: 11th Jan 2016
> CO Contact (GSM Adelaide): 11th Jan 2016
> Asked for Form 80 and Medicals
> Request Complete: 21st Jan 2016
> 
> Grant: 6th April 2016
> IED: 23rd Dec 2016


Heartiest Congratulations to you and family. Pravesh the wait is over very happy to see you get the grant.. Best wishes, now the party begins. have a wonderful day without the thought of when I would receive the Grant lane:lane:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats..



cozmopravesh said:


> My dear fellows, I have always wanted to write this post since I joined this forum. I don’t know how to thank Almighty for this day. I have received GRANT for my 2.6 yrs old Son, my wifey and ofcourse myself. I thank you guys on EF who helped me in my initial phase when I had tons of questions and confusions and the forum always had an answer for me.
> 
> I received call from my nice agent few minutes ago and he informed me that we got our GRANT. It was difficult for me to believe that it has finally happened. Then I loged into Immi account which I have imported and used to check twice/thrice every day.
> To my surprise, My grant was issued yesterday 6th April. May be my agent was on leave yesterday and did not inform me. And you know what, yesterday I decided I will not login to immi account now on even though it was just a couple of clicks away as it has dismayed me for almost 4 months.
> 
> There are many guys here who are waiting for grant longer than me, here I, from bottom of my HEART, pray for your timely grant.
> 
> May you see the day sooooooon and write something like this. ray:
> 
> My timelines for Mobile viewers:
> 
> Code: 263111, VISA - 189, 60 points
> 
> VISA Lodged: : 9th Dec 2015
> Docs uploaded: 16th Dec 2015
> PCC Self: 23rd Dec 2015
> PCC Spouse: 5th Jan 2016
> Medicals: 11th Jan 2016
> CO Contact (GSM Adelaide): 11th Jan 2016
> Asked for Form 80 and Medicals
> Request Complete: 21st Jan 2016
> 
> Grant: 6th April 2016
> IED: 23rd Dec 2016


----------



## vish555

cozmopravesh said:


> My dear fellows, I have always wanted to write this post since I joined this forum. I don’t know how to thank Almighty for this day. I have received GRANT for my 2.6 yrs old Son, my wifey and ofcourse myself. I thank you guys on EF who helped me in my initial phase when I had tons of questions and confusions and the forum always had an answer for me.
> 
> I received call from my nice agent few minutes ago and he informed me that we got our GRANT. It was difficult for me to believe that it has finally happened. Then I loged into Immi account which I have imported and used to check twice/thrice every day.
> To my surprise, My grant was issued yesterday 6th April. May be my agent was on leave yesterday and did not inform me. And you know what, yesterday I decided I will not login to immi account now on even though it was just a couple of clicks away as it has dismayed me for almost 4 months.
> 
> There are many guys here who are waiting for grant longer than me, here I, from bottom of my HEART, pray for your timely grant.
> 
> May you see the day sooooooon and write something like this. ray:
> 
> My timelines for Mobile viewers:
> 
> Code: 263111, VISA - 189, 60 points
> 
> VISA Lodged: : 9th Dec 2015
> Docs uploaded: 16th Dec 2015
> PCC Self: 23rd Dec 2015
> PCC Spouse: 5th Jan 2016
> Medicals: 11th Jan 2016
> CO Contact (GSM Adelaide): 11th Jan 2016
> Asked for Form 80 and Medicals
> Request Complete: 21st Jan 2016
> 
> Grant: 6th April 2016
> IED: 23rd Dec 2016


Congrats mate .. Your post says it all , wish you all success


----------



## buns

imminz said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got the got today. Below are the visa timelines.
> 
> VISA 190 , Application 30 Oct 15, First CO 28 NOV 15, Second CO contact 28 Feb 16 Grant 7 April
> lane:


Congratulationss. Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## Gundi

andreyx108b said:


> I said 16 days ago grant will cone in 2 weeks


Andrey, you soothsayer! When I will get my grant, please predict? :eyebrows:
[Hint - Say I will get in this week]


----------



## cozmopravesh

deepgill said:


> Congratulations cozmopravesh.Thanks for your wishes for us who are eagerly waiting for this lucky day. Really happy for you



Deep, your are an inspiration for patience for numbers of guys here.

Trust me mate, my prayers are for you. You know it, you will get the good news soon.

I understand how much you must have gone through these days and you have stood like a pillar.

Be there...stay strong. It is on the way for you!!!


----------



## vinaydavid

cozmopravesh said:


> My dear fellows, I have always wanted to write this post since I joined this forum. I don’t know how to thank Almighty for this day. I have received GRANT for my 2.6 yrs old Son, my wifey and ofcourse myself.


Woow...Super!!! Praise the Lord!
Congratulations Bro. Pravesh....Glad to see your GRANT!
All the very best for all your future endeavors......


----------



## rosharma9

*Dependent Skill Assessment*

Hi,
I have assessed my skill with 5 years of experience (as software engineer 261313) and its good. My wife also holds software engineer degree but doesn't have experience. I want to claim 5 points with her skill assessment. It is possible to assess her skill without experience and only with her education?


----------



## faroutsam

Guys! 

Happy to announce that i have received Grant for me and my wife today. Can't contain my excitement!! I would like to deeply thank this forum which has been instrumental in my success. 

Cheers!
Sam.


----------



## andreyx108b

Gundi said:


> Andrey, you soothsayer! When I will get my grant, please predict? :eyebrows: [Hint - Say I will get in this week]


Sorry i cant see your dates on mobile  are you the tracker? I will check


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Sam..




faroutsam said:


> Guys!
> 
> Happy to announce that i have received Grant for me and my wife today. Can't contain my excitement!! I would like to deeply thank this forum which has been instrumental in my success.
> 
> Cheers!
> Sam.


----------



## SqOats

cozmopravesh said:


> My dear fellows, I have always wanted to write this post since I joined this forum. I don’t know how to thank Almighty for this day. I have received GRANT for my 2.6 yrs old Son, my wifey and ofcourse myself. I thank you guys on EF who helped me in my initial phase when I had tons of questions and confusions and the forum always had an answer for me.
> 
> I received call from my nice agent few minutes ago and he informed me that we got our GRANT. It was difficult for me to believe that it has finally happened. Then I loged into Immi account which I have imported and used to check twice/thrice every day.
> To my surprise, My grant was issued yesterday 6th April. May be my agent was on leave yesterday and did not inform me. And you know what, yesterday I decided I will not login to immi account now on even though it was just a couple of clicks away as it has dismayed me for almost 4 months.
> 
> There are many guys here who are waiting for grant longer than me, here I, from bottom of my HEART, pray for your timely grant.
> 
> May you see the day sooooooon and write something like this. ray:
> 
> My timelines for Mobile viewers:
> 
> Code: 263111, VISA - 189, 60 points
> 
> VISA Lodged: : 9th Dec 2015
> Docs uploaded: 16th Dec 2015
> PCC Self: 23rd Dec 2015
> PCC Spouse: 5th Jan 2016
> Medicals: 11th Jan 2016
> CO Contact (GSM Adelaide): 11th Jan 2016
> Asked for Form 80 and Medicals
> Request Complete: 21st Jan 2016
> 
> Grant: 6th April 2016
> IED: 23rd Dec 2016


Then there are some news that literally lighten up your day. Your grant was one of them. Cheers bro. I see light on the other side of the tunnel. And now, it is getting brighter


----------



## prasanthkrish

faroutsam said:


> Guys!
> 
> Happy to announce that i have received Grant for me and my wife today. Can't contain my excitement!! I would like to deeply thank this forum which has been instrumental in my success.
> 
> Cheers!
> Sam.


Congrats buddy


----------



## overratedlegend

cozmopravesh said:


> My dear fellows, I have always wanted to write this post since I joined this forum. I don’t know how to thank Almighty for this day. I have received GRANT for my 2.6 yrs old Son, my wifey and ofcourse myself. I thank you guys on EF who helped me in my initial phase when I had tons of questions and confusions and the forum always had an answer for me.
> 
> I received call from my nice agent few minutes ago and he informed me that we got our GRANT. It was difficult for me to believe that it has finally happened. Then I loged into Immi account which I have imported and used to check twice/thrice every day.
> To my surprise, My grant was issued yesterday 6th April. May be my agent was on leave yesterday and did not inform me. And you know what, yesterday I decided I will not login to immi account now on even though it was just a couple of clicks away as it has dismayed me for almost 4 months.
> 
> There are many guys here who are waiting for grant longer than me, here I, from bottom of my HEART, pray for your timely grant.
> 
> May you see the day sooooooon and write something like this. ray:
> 
> My timelines for Mobile viewers:
> 
> Code: 263111, VISA - 189, 60 points
> 
> VISA Lodged: : 9th Dec 2015
> Docs uploaded: 16th Dec 2015
> PCC Self: 23rd Dec 2015
> PCC Spouse: 5th Jan 2016
> Medicals: 11th Jan 2016
> CO Contact (GSM Adelaide): 11th Jan 2016
> Asked for Form 80 and Medicals
> Request Complete: 21st Jan 2016
> 
> Grant: 6th April 2016
> IED: 23rd Dec 2016


I was just wondering about 263111 cases. Here you go. Congrats !! I guess they are going to give all 263111 2015 case a gulp of relief.


----------



## JAN84

cozmopravesh said:


> My dear fellows, I have always wanted to write this post since I joined this forum. I don’t know how to thank Almighty for this day. I have received GRANT for my 2.6 yrs old Son, my wifey and ofcourse myself. I thank you guys on EF who helped me in my initial phase when I had tons of questions and confusions and the forum always had an answer for me.
> 
> I received call from my nice agent few minutes ago and he informed me that we got our GRANT. It was difficult for me to believe that it has finally happened. Then I loged into Immi account which I have imported and used to check twice/thrice every day.
> To my surprise, My grant was issued yesterday 6th April. May be my agent was on leave yesterday and did not inform me. And you know what, yesterday I decided I will not login to immi account now on even though it was just a couple of clicks away as it has dismayed me for almost 4 months.
> 
> There are many guys here who are waiting for grant longer than me, here I, from bottom of my HEART, pray for your timely grant.
> 
> May you see the day sooooooon and write something like this. ray:
> 
> My timelines for Mobile viewers:
> 
> Code: 263111, VISA - 189, 60 points
> 
> VISA Lodged: : 9th Dec 2015
> Docs uploaded: 16th Dec 2015
> PCC Self: 23rd Dec 2015
> PCC Spouse: 5th Jan 2016
> Medicals: 11th Jan 2016
> CO Contact (GSM Adelaide): 11th Jan 2016
> Asked for Form 80 and Medicals
> Request Complete: 21st Jan 2016
> 
> Grant: 6th April 2016
> IED: 23rd Dec 2016


Wow great news.. Almost similar timeline .. pray for me as well


----------



## JAN84

faroutsam said:


> Guys!
> 
> Happy to announce that i have received Grant for me and my wife today. Can't contain my excitement!! I would like to deeply thank this forum which has been instrumental in my success.
> 
> Cheers!
> Sam.


Congrats mate. All the best.


----------



## Gundi

andreyx108b said:


> Sorry i cant see your dates on mobile  are you the tracker? I will check


Yes, just added an entry in the tracker.

In my case, the agent had asked for an extension after CO assignment for delaying medicals after delivery.

Timelines below

Visa: 261312 - 189
28/May/2015 - PTE [L-86, R-88, S-83, W-90]
14/Jul/2015 - ACS+ve 2nd Attempt
30/Jul/2015 - EOI Submitted (70 points)
03/Aug/2015 - Invitation
17/Aug/2015 - VISA Lodged
23/Nov/2015 - Submitted form 1022(added newborn)
21/Dec/2015 - Form 80
28/Dec/2015 - PCC (Self + Spouse)
29/Dec/2015 - Medicals
04/Mar/2016 - Employment verification call


----------



## namsfiz

andreyx108b said:


> Sorry i cant see your dates on mobile  are you the tracker? I will check


Hi Andrey, any idea when I'll get grant, can you please predict. Find below my timelines. Thanks in advance..

VISA lodged - : 08 DEC 2015
Medical Uploaded : 09 DEC 2015
PCC Uploaded: 08 DEC 2015
Form80 & Form1221 Uploaded: 09 DEC 2015
CO - Brisbane 02 MAR 2016 (Asking UAE Emp VISA copy) - Uploaded in 1 hour
Visa Grant:?
==============


----------



## andreyx108b

Gundi said:


> Yes, just added an entry in the tracker. In my case, the agent had asked for an extension after CO assignment for delaying medicals after delivery. Timelines below Visa: 261312 - 189 28/May/2015 - PTE [L-86, R-88, S-83, W-90] 14/Jul/2015 - ACS+ve 2nd Attempt 30/Jul/2015 - EOI Submitted (70 points) 03/Aug/2015 - Invitation 17/Aug/2015 - VISA Lodged 23/Nov/2015 - Submitted form 1022(added newborn) 21/Dec/2015 - Form 80 28/Dec/2015 - PCC (Self + Spouse) 29/Dec/2015 - Medicals 04/Mar/2016 - Employment verification call


Your case is a bit difficult... As it was postponed due to a baby... And verification  I would assume within 60 days after emp. verification most people their grant - buts as i said its harder to predict such cases)


----------



## andreyx108b

namsfiz said:


> Hi Andrey, any idea when I'll get grant, can you please predict. Find below my timelines. Thanks in advance.. VISA lodged - : 08 DEC 2015 Medical Uploaded : 09 DEC 2015 PCC Uploaded: 08 DEC 2015 Form80 & Form1221 Uploaded: 09 DEC 2015 CO - Brisbane 02 MAR 2016 (Asking UAE Emp VISA copy) - Uploaded in 1 hour Visa Grant:? ==============


I would say in your case its any time from now to normal up to 12 weeks  

Depending if visa copy was the only thing CO needed to check more and further after getting a copy of the visa... 

I would say i would expect a grant within 2-4 weeks


----------



## cozmopravesh

vikaschandra said:


> Heartiest Congratulations to you and family. Pravesh the wait is over very happy to see you get the grant.. Best wishes, now the party begins. have a wonderful day without the thought of when I would receive the Grant lane:lane:



Thanks Vikas, I almost had stopped smiling, thinking, breathing etc etc.. in anticipation of this day and finally the day came.

Best wishes to you too mate


----------



## namsfiz

andreyx108b said:


> I would say in your case its any time from now to normal up to 12 weeks
> 
> Depending if visa copy was the only thing CO needed to check more and further after getting a copy of the visa...
> 
> I would say i would expect a grant within 2-4 weeks


Thanks, should I need to call DIBP.. do you think it would be beneficial ...


----------



## cozmopravesh

SqOats said:


> Then there are some news that literally lighten up your day. Your grant was one of them. Cheers bro. I see light on the other side of the tunnel. And now, it is getting brighter


Hey thanks my friend. I am delighted to know my news brings ray of hope to many here.

May you write a grant post sooooon ray:


----------



## andreyx108b

cozmopravesh said:


> Thanks Vikas, I almost had stopped smiling, thinking, breathing etc etc.. in anticipation of this day and finally the day came. Best wishes to you too mate


Now... New decisions and exciting days)))


----------



## gaus

cozmopravesh said:


> My dear fellows, I have always wanted to write this post since I joined this forum. I don’t know how to thank Almighty for this day. I have received GRANT for my 2.6 yrs old Son, my wifey and ofcourse myself. I thank you guys on EF who helped me in my initial phase when I had tons of questions and confusions and the forum always had an answer for me.
> 
> I received call from my nice agent few minutes ago and he informed me that we got our GRANT. It was difficult for me to believe that it has finally happened. Then I loged into Immi account which I have imported and used to check twice/thrice every day.
> To my surprise, My grant was issued yesterday 6th April. May be my agent was on leave yesterday and did not inform me. And you know what, yesterday I decided I will not login to immi account now on even though it was just a couple of clicks away as it has dismayed me for almost 4 months.
> 
> There are many guys here who are waiting for grant longer than me, here I, from bottom of my HEART, pray for your timely grant.
> 
> May you see the day sooooooon and write something like this. ray:
> 
> My timelines for Mobile viewers:
> 
> Code: 263111, VISA - 189, 60 points
> 
> VISA Lodged: : 9th Dec 2015
> Docs uploaded: 16th Dec 2015
> PCC Self: 23rd Dec 2015
> PCC Spouse: 5th Jan 2016
> Medicals: 11th Jan 2016
> CO Contact (GSM Adelaide): 11th Jan 2016
> Asked for Form 80 and Medicals
> Request Complete: 21st Jan 2016
> 
> Grant: 6th April 2016
> IED: 23rd Dec 2016


Hearty Congratulations Pravesh! Wish you all the best for your future endeavors, just when we were bickering about 263111 grants good to see your grant... Wonder why we are stuck up. Hopefully our wait also gets over soon 

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## cozmopravesh

andreyx108b said:


> Now... New decisions and exciting days)))



Yeah Andy and I never forget our deal opcorn:


----------



## cozmopravesh

gaus said:


> Hearty Congratulations Pravesh! Wish you all the best for your future endeavors, just when we were bickering about 263111 grants good to see your grant... Wonder why we are stuck up. Hopefully our wait also gets over soon
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles



Thanks Gaus my friend. you are inching towards your day for sure. Prayers are with you mate.

Hopefully Soon.....


----------



## NGK

Congrats to all who have got grants before and Pravesh for today !!!! Its been quite a while i posted ( Fed up  ). Getting tired of waiting and losing hope. hoping for a day to arrive when i could post a grant post . Maybe Andrey could help me with his prediction as well !!?? .


----------



## gaus

Andrey ... High time we should enter some deal looks like your predictions work  DIBP probably follows your comments and honours them... How about a Month quota of good German Beer ?

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## KennySaw

cozmopravesh said:


> Thanks Gaus my friend. you are inching towards your day for sure. Prayers are with you mate.
> 
> Hopefully Soon.....




Hey Bro,

Congrats i am happy for you, definitely relieves the pain after having to wait for so long. Just took a look at your timelines as well it was a pretty long wait and i can understand as i am going through external checks as well. Launched my application in December, CO contact 18th of Jan and i am still waiting for grant. Just wanted to ask you did you go through external checks, were you notified by CO ?


----------



## cozmopravesh

KennySaw said:


> Hey Bro,
> 
> Congrats i am happy for you, definitely relieves the pain after having to wait for so long. Just took a look at your timelines as well it was a pretty long wait and i can understand as i am going through external checks as well. Launched my application in December, CO contact 18th of Jan and i am still waiting for grant. Just wanted to ask you did you go through external checks, were you notified by CO ?



Thanks dear.

I never contacted CO ( no call no mail) just waited patiently even though it was like hell and no verification for me as I was in constant touch with my employers.


----------



## andreyx108b

gaus said:


> Andrey ... High time we should enter some deal looks like your predictions work  DIBP probably follows your comments and honours them... How about a Month quota of good German Beer ? Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Hehe))) i wish DIBP honored the all the time but no)))


----------



## vikaschandra

faroutsam said:


> Guys!
> 
> Happy to announce that i have received Grant for me and my wife today. Can't contain my excitement!! I would like to deeply thank this forum which has been instrumental in my success.
> 
> Cheers!
> Sam.


Congratulations Sam. Best wishes to you and your family


----------



## gaus

andreyx108b said:


> Hehe))) i wish DIBP honored the all the time but no)))


You can still predict though  Let's have it


----------



## 1400ashi

Andrey any predictions on my case? here is my timeline:

SC-190 SA-261112 | 07/07/2015-ACS | 16/07/2015-ACS Result | 20/08/2015–VETASSESS PTA |24/09/2015-VET Result | 06/10/2015-PTE 65 | 07/10/2015-NSW 55 |25/11/2015-VIC 55 | 26/11/2015-requested Commitment letter || 07/12/2015-Letter submitted | 8/12/2015-Acknow.rcvd | 18/12/2015-VIC Invite | 29/12/2015-Visa Lodge | 27/1/2016-PCC/Form 80 & 1221 | 29/01/2016 CO requ Medicals & Spouse PCC | 03/02/2016 Medicals | 05/02/2016 info provided | Verf. call 29/03/2016


----------



## ankit_smart

*83 days*

Hi guys,

I have completed 83 days today. I have not been contacted by any CO yet.

I was just curious to know that whether my application is in active processing or not, so I decided to call DIBP. I was able to reach them within 3 mins. I told her about my situation and She told me just drop an email to your CO. I told that no CO has been allotted to me. She asked me about the reference number or the Passport number and after further account detail verification she gave me this email id " [email protected]". I further asked her if my application is in active processing or is near to finalized or all the work in pending. She told drop an email for further inquiry. 

Now I am thinking to drop them a email after 90 days i.e. 14th April 2016.


----------



## Majician

ankit_smart said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have completed 83 days today. I have not been contacted by any CO yet.
> 
> I was just curious to know that whether my application is in active processing or not, so I decided to call DIBP. I was able to reach them within 3 mins. I told her about my situation and She told me just drop an email to your CO. I told that no CO has been allotted to me. She asked me about the reference number or the Passport number and after further account detail verification she gave me this email id " [email protected]". I further asked her if my application is in active processing or is near to finalized or all the work in pending. She told drop an email for further inquiry.
> 
> Now I am thinking to drop them a email after 90 days i.e. 14th April 2016.


If you hear the record before someone picks the call, it says they can only help those who are assigned a CO.

Further, I sent an email and they replied the email after 28 days, so if you wish to send then an email, you can do it now.

And sorry to say that sending email or calling them won't help.


----------



## ankit_smart

Majician said:


> If you hear the record before someone picks the call, it says they can only help those who are assigned a CO.
> 
> Further, I sent an email and they replied the email after 28 days, so if you wish to send then an email, you can do it now.
> 
> And sorry to say that sending email or calling them won't help.


If this is the case then I will drop a mail after 90 days further followed up by a telephone call. I am hoping these day will not come. :juggle:


----------



## ravisth7

Guys,

Can any1 highlight the main difference between 189 & 190 Visas? Every1 says to wait for 189 even after getting invited for 190. I've not submitted EOI for 190 yet. But might think of submitting once 13th April result is out. What's your say experts???


----------



## andreyx108b

ravisth7 said:


> Guys, Can any1 highlight the main difference between 189 & 190 Visas? Every1 says to wait for 189 even after getting invited for 190. I've not submitted EOI for 190 yet. But might think of submitting once 13th April result is out. What's your say experts???


The only "big" difference is a condition to stay in tue invited state for 2 years


----------



## ankit_smart

ravisth7 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can any1 highlight the main difference between 189 & 190 Visas? Every1 says to wait for 189 even after getting invited for 190. I've not submitted EOI for 190 yet. But might think of submitting once 13th April result is out. What's your say experts???


190 is state sponsored, which means that u will get extra 5 points from the state. But for getting these extra 5 points different states have different criterieas. If you are able to meet these criterieas you can be nominated by the state for visa. 

Because it's state sponsored visa you have a moral responsiblity work only in that particular state for 2 Years.


----------



## manreetvirk

andreyx108b said:


> Your case is a bit difficult... As it was postponed due to a baby... And verification  I would assume within 60 days after emp. verification most people their grant - buts as i said its harder to predict such cases)


what about mine...???
Network Administrator - 263112
ACS +ve June 2014 
IELTS (7+ Each) April 2015
Spouse ACS +ve July 2014
EOI submitted 190 70 points 6th July 2015
Invited - 3 Sep 2015 
Lodged VISA Application 27th Oct 2015
Medical 23 Nov
Co Contacted 24 Nov 2015 (asked for form 80 and medicals) Adelaid Team
Doc Submitted: 30th Nov 2015 
No contact after that


----------



## manreetvirk

cozmopravesh said:


> Hey thanks my friend. I am delighted to know my news brings ray of hope to many here.
> 
> May you write a grant post sooooon ray:


congrates dear..happy for you


----------



## manreetvirk

gaus said:


> Hearty Congratulations Pravesh! Wish you all the best for your future endeavors, just when we were bickering about 263111 grants good to see your grant... Wonder why we are stuck up. Hopefully our wait also gets over soon
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


exactly on the same boat...


----------



## kawal_547

manreetvirk said:


> exactly on the same boat...


Can't see any timeline of you guys know mobile but can make out that you all are from 263111.

Same Highway, I'm on.

God bless us all.


----------



## manreetvirk

kawal_547 said:


> Can't see any timeline of you guys know mobile but can make out that you all are from 263111.
> 
> Same Highway, I'm on.
> 
> God bless us all.


Mine are...
Network Administrator - 263112
ACS +ve June 2014 
IELTS (7+ Each) April 2015
Spouse ACS +ve July 2014
EOI submitted 190 70 points 6th July 2015
Invited - 3 Sep 2015 
Lodged VISA Application 27th Oct 2015
Medical 23 Nov
Co Contacted 24 Nov 2015 (asked for form 80 and medicals) Adelaid Team
Doc Submitted: 30th Nov 2015 
No contact after that


----------



## Jahirul

ankit_smart said:


> If this is the case then I will drop a mail after 90 days further followed up by a telephone call. I am hoping these day will not come. :juggle:


I passed 108 days! Still "assessment in progress". either you call or email nothing gonna change. I tried both..
So pls relax and wait...


----------



## dakshch

123 Days.

All the excitement has been replaced by a feeling of anxiety and dullness. Day starts with checking for that golden email and ends with hoping that maybe tomorrow is that day. But no luck so far. 
A new day, a new hope, lets see how it turns out.


----------



## Majician

dakshch said:


> 123 Days.
> 
> All the excitement has been replaced by a feeling of anxiety and dullness. Day starts with checking for that golden email and ends with hoping that maybe tomorrow is that day. But no luck so far.
> A new day, a new hope, lets see how it turns out.


I am in the same situation, and I have no idea what is going on, and alot of things are pending due to this endless wait.


----------



## Majician

How many guys regularly visiting this thread are actually waiting for grants? Or am I the only fool left !!


----------



## abb2959

Majician said:


> How many guys regularly visiting this thread are actually waiting for grants? Or am I the only fool left !!



count me in bro.:fingerscrossed:
every morning i get up and wait....:confused2::confused2:
.get excited when an email comes...thinking that its gonna be the one i am waiting for,but it turns out to be some useless,:eyebrows::eyebrows:
I keep waiting all day and again sleep so I can wait tomorrow morning.
:doh::doh::doh:
it been like this for 4 months now...........:faint::faint:


----------



## charlie31

abb2959 said:


> count me in bro.:fingerscrossed:
> every morning i get up and wait....:confused2::confused2:
> .get excited when an email comes...thinking that its gonna be the one i am waiting for,but it turns out to be some useless,:eyebrows::eyebrows:
> I keep waiting all day and again sleep so I can wait tomorrow morning.
> :doh::doh::doh:
> it been like this for 4 months now...........:faint::faint:


Best of Luck, stay Positive.


----------



## deepgill

Haha... Don't worry Magician i am also regularly visiting here


----------



## charlie31

dakshch said:


> 123 Days.
> 
> All the excitement has been replaced by a feeling of anxiety and dullness. Day starts with checking for that golden email and ends with hoping that maybe tomorrow is that day. But no luck so far.
> A new day, a new hope, lets see how it turns out.


I am getting scared as well, this is only day 1 for me, not sure how far to go.


----------



## Majician

deepgill said:


> Haha... Don't worry Magician i am also regularly visiting here


Wondering what is going on with our applications !!! I don't remember if I ever waited for anything in life so desperately and so long 😂


----------



## Majician

abb2959 said:


> count me in bro.:fingerscrossed:
> every morning i get up and wait....:confused2::confused2:
> .get excited when an email comes...thinking that its gonna be the one i am waiting for,but it turns out to be some useless,:eyebrows::eyebrows:
> I keep waiting all day and again sleep so I can wait tomorrow morning.
> :doh::doh::doh:
> it been like this for 4 months now...........:faint::faint:


Your application with Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## charlie31

Majician said:


> Your application with Brisbane or Adelaide?


is there a number where we can call up and check for Adelaide?


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> How many guys regularly visiting this thread are actually waiting for grants? Or am I the only fool left !!


Don't worry mate. I am a regular visitor to this thread. I am not posting anything because of frustration. You are not alone


----------



## rohitjaggi

I am here daily....hoping one day i can say "Golden Grant"


----------



## prasanthkrish

rohitjaggi said:


> I am here daily....hoping one day i can say "Golden Grant"


Like wise thinking mate


----------



## abb2959

Majician said:


> Your application with Brisbane or Adelaide?


Its Brisbane......the slowest i think..and specially nov/dec applications or documents provided people:juggle:

I hope to see at least some one getting a grant here ,which makes me feel happy.so i come here everyday...
:boom:
:crazy::ballchain:


----------



## rohitjaggi

abb2959 said:


> Its Brisbane......the slowest i think..and specially nov/dec applications or documents provided people:juggle:
> 
> I hope to see at least some one getting a grant here ,which makes me feel happy.so i come here everyday...
> :boom:
> :crazy::ballchain:




mine is Adl


----------



## cozmopravesh

abb2959 said:


> count me in bro.:fingerscrossed:
> every morning i get up and wait....:confused2::confused2:
> .get excited when an email comes...thinking that its gonna be the one i am waiting for,but it turns out to be some useless,:eyebrows::eyebrows:
> I keep waiting all day and again sleep so I can wait tomorrow morning.
> :doh::doh::doh:
> it been like this for 4 months now...........:faint::faint:



Do not loose hope friend, stay positive and stay calm. The day surely on it's way.


----------



## cozmopravesh

KennySaw said:


> Hey Bro,
> 
> Congrats i am happy for you, definitely relieves the pain after having to wait for so long. Just took a look at your timelines as well it was a pretty long wait and i can understand as i am going through external checks as well. Launched my application in December, CO contact 18th of Jan and i am still waiting for grant. Just wanted to ask you did you go through external checks, were you notified by CO ?



Thanks mate,

I do not have any idea about external checks as I never called and mailed them to check my status. However, there was no verification happened for me.

Best wishes for your timely grant.


----------



## ravisth7

Hello guys..

What does the remaining number of occupation ceiling exactly mean?? Does this mean the number of invites remaining for 2015-16 or the number of grants remaining for 2015-16?? If its for grant then I guess I don't have any possibility even to receive an invitation this FY


----------



## belapmehta

Same here buddy... I guess it's a planetary alignment fault for all the delayed cases... Burp..burp !!!


----------



## andreyx108b

ravisth7 said:


> Hello guys.. What does the remaining number of occupation ceiling exactly mean?? Does this mean the number of invites remaining for 2015-16 or the number of grants remaining for 2015-16?? If its for grant then I guess I don't have any possibility even to receive an invitation this FY


Its mainly for number of invites, but there is also a quota for granted visas, in case if quota is reached - applicants will be granted visas after 01/07


----------



## NGK

andreyx108b said:


> Its mainly for number of invites, but there is also a quota for granted visas, in case if quota is reached - applicants will be granted visas after 01/07


Andrey , Could the quota for invites exceed the number of grants ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

NGK said:


> Andrey , Could the quota for invites exceed the number of grants ? Thanks in advance.


Yes, last year invites were being sent out but at the sane time those who were waiting for a visa were receiving "delay mail" saying your visa will only be granted after July 1st.


----------



## 7886

Hey guys 

Finally got my grant today after so much waiting...........and all d best to all who r waiting.....u all will get it soon .........

Thank you forum ........


----------



## andreyx108b

7886 said:


> Hey guys Finally got my grant today after so much waiting...........and all d best to all who r waiting.....u all will get it soon ......... Thank you forum ........


Congrats!


----------



## NGK

7886 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Finally got my grant today after so much waiting...........and all d best to all who r waiting.....u all will get it soon .........
> 
> Thank you forum ........



Good news and congrats !!!! could you share your timeline please ?

Thanks,


----------



## namsfiz

7886 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Finally got my grant today after so much waiting...........and all d best to all who r waiting.....u all will get it soon .........
> 
> Thank you forum ........


Congrats, can you share your timeline..


----------



## bnkamal

7886 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Finally got my grant today after so much waiting...........and all d best to all who r waiting.....u all will get it soon .........
> 
> Thank you forum ........


superrr and congrats.. Hope we get soon too..


----------



## kawal_547

7886 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Finally got my grant today after so much waiting...........and all d best to all who r waiting.....u all will get it soon .........
> 
> Thank you forum ........


Congratulations 

All the best in future endeavours


----------



## bnkamal

andreyx108b said:


> Its mainly for number of invites, but there is also a quota for granted visas, in case if quota is reached - applicants will be granted visas after 01/07



Oops this is scary.. You mean if people who have applied after us and are getting grants.. and by the time my turn comes if the grants quota is done.. so we will be moved to next year quota ??? You put me one more thought .. which now started bothering me .. hahahaha


----------



## bnkamal

Majician said:


> How many guys regularly visiting this thread are actually waiting for grants? Or am I the only fool left !!


Majician... I thought it was only me until i came to know even ur with me.. now I see many are there like us waiting.. Its height of stupidity that some days I am starting my day completely differently thinking a grant will come.. nevertheless... every day is same ... WORST PART IS OTHER THAN CO ALLOCATION MAIL... NO CONTACT WHATSOEVER.... THIS FRUSTRATES MORE THAN ANYTHING ELSE..:boxing:


----------



## NGK

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, last year invites were being sent out but at the sane time those who were waiting for a visa were receiving "delay mail" saying your visa will only be granted after July 1st.


thanks for the reply.. Could i have your prediction for me  ?

ANSZCO : 263111
points : 70
Invited : 9th Oct 2015
Applied : 27th Oct 2015
1st CO contact ( GSM BRISBANE ) : 18th Nov 2015 ( Form 80,Meds,passport )
Req completed : 9th Dec 2015
Emp verification call : 24th Feb 2016

thats my timeline...


----------



## Sennara

Endless waiting and the uncertainty surly is quite tormenting. It's been 135 days since my lodgement. Seems like it's going to take 150 days...


----------



## rajwin502

prasanthkrish said:


> Don't worry mate. I am a regular visitor to this thread. I am not posting anything because frustration. You are not alone


Hi, 
We are on the same boat. 
We share the same occupation, visa lodge date, points, Brisbane CO, and CO contact date. 
I had one additional CO contact in Feb asking for PCC translation (although the one I initially submitted was in Arabic & English). 

I have worked in multiple firms - large MNC's and that makes it a lot more difficult to check if there was any verification call. Not sure how much time these firms would take to respond to any email queries should they receive any from DIBP. So just waiting patiently. 

From the little I have read on the forum, Mechanical Engineers and those who lodged for visa duringNov /Dec'15 are going tthrough extended waiting times. 

Let's hope for the best. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## andreyx108b

NGK said:


> thanks for the reply.. Could i have your prediction for me  ? ANSZCO : 263111 points : 70 Invited : 9th Oct 2015 Applied : 27th Oct 2015 1st CO contact ( GSM BRISBANE ) : 18th Nov 2015 ( Form 80,Meds,passport ) Req completed : 9th Dec 2015 Emp verification call : 24th Feb 2016 thats my timeline...


I would say next two weeks


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Hi guys, this is just to share my experience, especially being with COs from Brisbane, which might be a reason of greater interest to many here. 
application lodged on 24-Dec 2015
Co - Brisbane contacted on 25-Feb 2016
Requested for : Meds, form 80, 1221(for Wife), 1436 for my infant, PCC (Panama, Indian, Singapore, HKG)
Being a seafarer by profession, we are required to get PCC of countries where we haven't even stepped foot on, only because our ships are registered there. However, PANAMA refused to provide, evidence of which I uploaded. The HKG guys said they would only send it to the CO, which was communicated to the CO. Medicals to were done in the meantime. I finally updated my Immi account after getting the update from the HKG police, saying they have sent my PCC. 
Surprisingly, after around 10-15 mins of selecting the "information provided" option on the immiaccount on 05-Apr, I get another request from a different CO from Brisbane. Basically, the request acknowledged my response on the PANAMA PCC, and in lieu provide a chr statutory declaration; and also requested for a UK PCC, both the earlier CO and myself missed this one out. In fact I have addressed all of the 2nd request, except for my UK PCC which will be with me next week, which means the magic button " information provided " is yet to be selected. 
The point to note here is the quick response from the time I pressed the info provided to further processing. Moreover, just a few mins back I received an invoice of the fees they charged by credit card for adding my kid in the application. I had provided the 1436 with payment details on 26feb itself, I guess they wee waiting for the remaining docs before they could verify and then charge me. Whatever it is, it seems to be efficient otherwise. I guess they already start reviewing the documents as and when you upload, does not appear as if they wait for us to upload all documents. 
I thought this would help others to make sense of the way they work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NGK

andreyx108b said:


> I would say next two weeks


thx..would be happy if it does happen that way and ofcourse, drinks on me


----------



## dakshch

Majician said:


> How many guys regularly visiting this thread are actually waiting for grants? Or am I the only fool left !!




I visit here like ten times a day. See people who applied after me get a grant, congratulate them and wish them luck for their future and then i sit back and wonder what the hell is wrong with my file thats taking so long.
Then I go to myimmitracker and fiddle around a bit and get more depressed seeing that almost 90% of people get their grants in less than 100 days and its been 123 days for me. 
The question that annoys and irritates me the most is when my family and friends ask " have you got your grant ?? Or why is your grant taking so long". Something just snaps inside me and i get angry and say i dont know and i dont care so stop asking me this question everyday.

An exciting thing has turned into a pain in the u know what.


----------



## giridharanb

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, last year invites were being sent out but at the sane time those who were waiting for a visa were receiving "delay mail" saying your visa will only be granted after July 1st.


I had found this somewhere and posted on this forum earlier. Here it is again.

2015-16 Migration Programme 
Planning level 
Employer Sponsored 48,250 
Skilled Independent 43,990 
State/Territory & Regional Nominated 28,850 
Business Innovation & Investment Programme 7,260 
Distinguished Talent 200 
Total Skill Stream 128,550 

Partner 47,825 
Parent 8,675 

Other Family 900 - Orphan Relative (400)

Total Family Stream 57,400 

Special Eligibility Stream 565 

Total managed Migration Programme 186,515 

Child (outside the managed Migration Programme) 3,485 

Total permanent migration places 190,000


----------



## buns

Now i understand the feeling of getting the Golden email. Finally I received grant for me and my family after a significantly long and painful wait. Can someone help me to find my first entrance date or IED, where is it mentioned?


----------



## andreyx108b

dakshch said:


> I visit here like ten times a day. See people who applied after me get a grant, congratulate them and wish them luck for their future and then i sit back and wonder what the hell is wrong with my file thats taking so long. Then I go to myimmitracker and fiddle around a bit and get more depressed seeing that almost 90% of people get their grants in less than 100 days and its been 123 days for me. The question that annoys and irritates me the most is when my family and friends ask " have you got your grant ?? Or why is your grant taking so long". Something just snaps inside me and i get angry and say i dont know and i dont care so stop asking me this question everyday. An exciting thing has turned into a pain in the u know what.


Mate, please dint get stressed and depressed, i know its hard to wait, but about 10% are getting stuck... some for 300+ days.. The only way out is to calm and keep doing whatever you are doing .. grant will come


----------



## buns

Its now that i understand the feeling of getting the Golden email. Finally I received grant for me and my family after a significantly long and painful wait. Can someone help me to find my first entrance date or IED, where is it mentioned?


----------



## giridharanb

Majician said:


> How many guys regularly visiting this thread are actually waiting for grants? Or am I the only fool left !!


Mate, I visit this forum to see whether any of you guys have got the grant.


----------



## 7886

My time line is as below 

EOI - 7 August 2015 ( visa 189 )
Subclass - 54499(registered nurse)
Invitation received- 23 October 2015
Applications lodged - 30 October 2015
1st CO contact - 11 November 2015 ( form 80 requested)GSm Brisbane 
Request completed- 19 November 2015
2nd CO contact - 20 January 2015( 2nd VAC payment to be paid)GSM Brisbane 
Request completed - 21 January 2015 ( also added new born to the application born on 20 January)
3rd CO contact- 2 March 2015 ( baby s health assessment requested)GSM Brisbane 
Request completed- 9 March 2015
4 th CO contact- 29 March 2015 ( requested proof of payment n baby's health form)GSM Brisbane 
29 March 2015 - contacted immigration over the phone n send them email as all these documents were already submitted by me .
VISA granted - 8 April 2016 ...........finally after so long wait......

But guys let me tell you one thing , I was regularly in touch with them , rang them n even emailed them regularly. All d best to everyone......you all would be getting yours soon.....

Thank you .


----------



## cozmopravesh

dakshch said:


> I visit here like ten times a day. See people who applied after me get a grant, congratulate them and wish them luck for their future and then i sit back and wonder what the hell is wrong with my file thats taking so long.
> Then I go to myimmitracker and fiddle around a bit and get more depressed seeing that almost 90% of people get their grants in less than 100 days and its been 123 days for me.
> The question that annoys and irritates me the most is when my family and friends ask " have you got your grant ?? Or why is your grant taking so long". Something just snaps inside me and i get angry and say i dont know and i dont care so stop asking me this question everyday.
> 
> An exciting thing has turned into a pain in the u know what.



Dnt get dishearten mate.... we are still roaming here to look for an opportunity to congratulate you on your grant day. I feel... it's on it way.

get ready to catch the flying letters with both of your hands.


----------



## dakshch

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, please dint get stressed and depressed, i know its hard to wait, but about 10% are getting stuck... some for 300+ days.. The only way out is to calm and keep doing whatever you are doing .. grant will come




How about a prediction mate ??


----------



## KeeDa

buns said:


> Its now that i understand the feeling of getting the Golden email. Finally I received grant for me and my family after a significantly long and painful wait. Can someone help me to find my first entrance date or IED, where is it mentioned?


In the table, the row that reads "Must Make First Entry to Australia Before"


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> How many guys regularly visiting this thread are actually waiting for grants? Or am I the only fool left !!


Bro! How many guys already got the grant, still visiting this thread :confused2:


----------



## pareshprince

I know your situation. Dont be stress. I lodge file on 11st Aug, 2015 still no update even not contacted by CO.

I called twice to DIBP (15 Feb, 2016 & 17 March, 2016). they gave me standard answer file is going under normal process.

Total Days 242 (7 months 29 days)




dakshch said:


> I visit here like ten times a day. See people who applied after me get a grant, congratulate them and wish them luck for their future and then i sit back and wonder what the hell is wrong with my file thats taking so long.
> Then I go to myimmitracker and fiddle around a bit and get more depressed seeing that almost 90% of people get their grants in less than 100 days and its been 123 days for me.
> The question that annoys and irritates me the most is when my family and friends ask " have you got your grant ?? Or why is your grant taking so long". Something just snaps inside me and i get angry and say i dont know and i dont care so stop asking me this question everyday.
> 
> An exciting thing has turned into a pain in the u know what.


----------



## Gundi

*andreyx108b *Must be cursing me for starting the trend of prediction requests. 
You're doing god's work


----------



## buns

KeeDa said:


> In the table, the row that reads "Must Make First Entry to Australia Before"


Thanks my friend. Now i think i will have to request for date change as it is a little too early it is 8th July. Please share the process for date change or if someone can share their exp on this.


----------



## simon.ghosh

buns said:


> Thanks my friend. Now i think i will have to request for date change as it is a little too early it is 8th July. Please share the process for date change or if someone can share their exp on this.



IED is generally based on the PCC or Medical whichever is earlier and I think it cannot be changed. However you can make a short visit and register your first entry, post which you are free to enter and exit as many times for the remaining period of visa. Hope this helps. 

BTW Congratulations for the grant! Wish you a great life ahead.


----------



## KeeDa

buns said:


> Thanks my friend. Now i think i will have to request for date change as it is a little too early it is 8th July. Please share the process for date change or if someone can share their exp on this.


See if these threads are of any help:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...81817-189-visa-issues-initial-entry-date.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tter-exemption-initial-entry-requirement.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/361993-initial-entry-date-change.html


----------



## samage

sameerberlas said:


> Bro! How many guys already got the grant, still visiting this thread :confused2:


203 days passed. No clear road map. Dont know my Natural justice letter response accepted or not?
If accepted then why not issuing Grant? If they are not satisfied then did nt ask any other clarfification or documents. I workd in 03 countries in total 5 companies. Very difficult for me to confirm whether they approached any my previous company other than current employment.

Time is very stresfull and canot share the feeling and stress that I am bearing nowadays........ Everything on stake at the moment...What the hell DIBP doing? 
Each and every single word and document in my file 100% genuine...Ohh God.


----------



## vish555

samage said:


> 203 days passed. No clear road map. Dont know my Natural justice letter response accepted or not?
> If accepted then why not issuing Grant? If they are not satisfied then did nt ask any other clarfification or documents. I workd in 03 countries in total 5 companies. Very difficult for me to confirm whether they approached any my previous company other than current employment.
> 
> Time is very stresfull and canot share the feeling and stress that I am bearing nowadays........ Everything on stake at the moment...What the hell DIBP doing?
> Each and every single word and document in my file 100% genuine...Ohh God.


Worrying wont do you any good buddy . You wait for sure will be paid off


----------



## amar9780816870

Andrey when will I would expect my grant my time lines are
Anzco code :263111
Invitation :9oct2015
Visa loged :16Oct 2015
Co contact :2nov
From that immi account shows assessment in progress 
No verification call or email 
Ihad also check with my employer 
Please reply because I am waiting from long time
Is there any


----------



## amar9780816870

Hi andrey when I would expect my grant my time lines are
Anzco code 263111
Invitation 9 Oct
Visa loged 16Oct
Co contact 2 novand from that date no contact and no verification call neither to me nor to my my employer. 
Is there any intantional delay in my category 
Plese help I am.waiting from long time


----------



## dakshch

Does DIBP work on saturdays ??
Or should we hope for new grants on monday ?


----------



## andreyx108b

dakshch said:


> Does DIBP work on saturdays ?? Or should we hope for new grants on monday ?


Sometimes


----------



## andreyx108b

amar9780816870 said:


> Andrey when will I would expect my grant my time lines are Anzco code :263111 Invitation :9oct2015 Visa loged :16Oct 2015 Co contact :2nov From that immi account shows assessment in progress No verification call or email Ihad also check with my employer Please reply because I am waiting from long time Is there any


 Guys i am sorry, i am not fortune teller...  

Any guess as good as my  just try estimate by looking at other cases around)


----------



## viv101

*Advise please*



KeeDa said:


> See if these threads are of any help:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...81817-189-visa-issues-initial-entry-date.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tter-exemption-initial-entry-requirement.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/361993-initial-entry-date-change.html




Hi,

EOI filed on 23 Mar i have receved 190 invite from NSW / Buss Analyst / 65+5
One constraint is ofcourse living and working in the same state for 3 years.
From your experience please could you list out some shortcomings/constraints if taken a regional nomination route?



thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

viv101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> EOI filed on 23 Mar i have receved 190 invite from NSW / Buss Analyst / 65+5
> One constraint is ofcourse living and working in the same state for 3 years.
> From your experience please could you list out some shortcomings/constraints if taken a regional nomination route?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


2 years committment to live and work for the state sponsoring you and IMHO NSW has most of the jobs and eventually one would want to go to NSW or Melbourne most of the cases that I have come across.


----------



## amar9780816870

andreyx108b said:


> Guys i am sorry, i am not fortune teller...
> 
> Any guess as good as my  just try estimate by looking at other cases around)


Thnks for the reply 
You are really fortune teller for many on thiis forum


----------



## himanshu181in

Called DIBP day before yesterday, asked for my passport number and said everything is ok from your end
She can see a note "case officer to visit mid-April"
Also mention there was some sort of IT glitch they had which cause my case processing to be slower

Hopefully will get grant soon... Patience is all we need 


------------
EOI applied - 3rd Nov 2015
Course - 263111 Computer Networks and Systems
EOI received- 8th Jan 2016
Visa applied - 9th Jan 2016
Docs and medical uploaded - 13th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 asked for proof of professional year
Information provided - 22nd Jan 2016

Grant -


----------



## guru80

himanshu181in said:


> Called DIBP day before yesterday, asked for my passport number and said everything is ok from your end
> She can see a note "case officer to visit mid-April"
> Also mention there was some sort of IT glitch they had which cause my case processing to be slower
> 
> Hopefully will get grant soon... Patience is all we need
> 
> Hi Himanshu,
> 
> My timelines are exactly same as yours.
> May be my application also got delayed because of a technical glitch, as I also lodged on 9th Jan'16.
> I called up DIBP around 1 week back, but got the same reply as others got that its under normal processing


----------



## Jahirul

KeeDa said:


> See if these threads are of any help:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...81817-189-visa-issues-initial-entry-date.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tter-exemption-initial-entry-requirement.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/361993-initial-entry-date-change.html


[email protected] You are just too good. You have answers for almost every question. Brilliant man..! :thumb:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

I am waiting for a grant ..



Majician said:


> How many guys regularly visiting this thread are actually waiting for grants? Or am I the only fool left !!


----------



## jp1984

Dear friends,
I received grant for me and my family
My timeline are below
16 April 2015 skill assessment
13 July 2015 skill assessment positive
4 Dec 2015 EOI lodged - electrical engg
18 Dec 2015 invited to lodge visa
22 Jan 2016 visa lodged
2 Feb 2016 CO contact-medical request
12 Feb 2016 medical request completed
29 March CO contacts HR verification
31 March employee verification completed
6 April - received golden email


----------



## charlie31

himanshu181in said:


> Called DIBP day before yesterday, asked for my passport number and said everything is ok from your end
> She can see a note "case officer to visit mid-April"
> Also mention there was some sort of IT glitch they had which cause my case processing to be slower
> 
> Hopefully will get grant soon... Patience is all we need
> 
> 
> ------------
> EOI applied - 3rd Nov 2015
> Course - 263111 Computer Networks and Systems
> EOI received- 8th Jan 2016
> Visa applied - 9th Jan 2016
> Docs and medical uploaded - 13th Jan 2016
> CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 asked for proof of professional year
> Information provided - 22nd Jan 2016
> 
> Grant -


Which number did you call them?


----------



## himanshu181in

charlie31 said:


> which number did you call them?




07 3136 7000


----------



## charlie31

jp1984 said:


> Dear friends,
> I received grant for me and my family
> My timeline are below
> 16 April 2015 skill assessment
> 13 July 2015 skill assessment positive
> 4 Dec 2015 EOI lodged - electrical engg
> 18 Dec 2015 invited to lodge visa
> 22 Jan 2016 visa lodged
> 2 Feb 2016 CO contact-medical request
> 12 Feb 2016 medical request completed
> 29 March CO contacts HR verification
> 31 March employee verification completed
> 6 April - received golden email



Congratulation!! That was quite fast!


----------



## charlie31

himanshu181in said:


> 07 3136 7000



Thanks


----------



## suresh1981

*Visa Grant Query*



himanshu181in said:


> Called DIBP day before yesterday, asked for my passport number and said everything is ok from your end
> She can see a note "case officer to visit mid-April"
> Also mention there was some sort of IT glitch they had which cause my case processing to be slower
> 
> Hopefully will get grant soon... Patience is all we need
> 
> 
> ------------
> EOI applied - 3rd Nov 2015
> Course - 263111 Computer Networks and Systems
> EOI received- 8th Jan 2016
> Visa applied - 9th Jan 2016
> Docs and medical uploaded - 13th Jan 2016
> CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 asked for proof of professional year
> Information provided - 22nd Jan 2016
> 
> Grant -



Hi Himanshu,


Below are the details of my Visa Application.

ANZSCO Code : 233211 (Civil Engineer)

Visa Lodge - 02.12.2015

Case Officer Allotted - 15.12.2015

Request for Information including medical & PCC - 15.12.2015

Information Provided - 08.01.2016

Request for More Information (Kid's Translated Birth Certificate & Passport Notarization) - 15.02.2016

Additional Information Provided - 02.03.2016

Status - Assessment in Progress.

What step should i need to take further like writing an e-mail to them or call them directly?


----------



## himanshu181in

suresh1981 said:


> Hi Himanshu,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are the details of my Visa Application.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodge - 02.12.2015
> 
> 
> 
> Case Officer Allotted - 15.12.2015
> 
> 
> 
> Request for Information including medical & PCC - 15.12.2015
> 
> 
> 
> Information Provided - 08.01.2016
> 
> 
> 
> Request for More Information (Kid's Translated Birth Certificate & Passport Notarization) - 15.02.2016
> 
> 
> 
> Additional Information Provided - 02.03.2016
> 
> 
> 
> Status - Assessment in Progress.
> 
> 
> 
> What step should i need to take further like writing an e-mail to them or call them directly?




I will say call them and ask them politely
If there is anything required from your end


----------



## conjoinme

*Onsite experience*

Hi seniors,
Do we need to separate the client site abroad (non Australian) experience even though the parent company is based at home country? I am confused as the reference letters and relieving letters are from the home country. Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## Suraj sah

Hey...guys..I have one query.
I have my btech in electronics and communications (4 years) and have a total of 2 years work experience in an IT company.
Can I get my skills positively assessed by Engineers Australia as a Engineering technologist?seniors please suggest.
A MARA agent told me that I can do so..and he'll charge me 80 k INR fees to help me getting subclass 189/190 visa.should I go for it or not?


----------



## SqOats

Suraj sah said:


> Hey...guys..I have one query.
> I have my btech in electronics and communications (4 years) and have a total of 2 years work experience in an IT company.
> Can I get my skills positively assessed by Engineers Australia as a Engineering technologist?seniors please suggest.
> A MARA agent told me that I can do so..and he'll charge me 80 k INR fees to help me getting subclass 189/190 visa.should I go for it or not?


It depends on your job roles and responsibilities. If they are matching with that of Engineering technologist then you can get a positive assessment.


----------



## jumboboss

Hi Guys,

Many Congrats and good wishes to all who got their grants this week.

Its been 144 days passed and still waiting waiting waiting...
When When When I will get my golden mail.

Dear Majician, heywb and JAN84 have you got your's one??? 

I am really very disappointed to see that all are getting grants who were applied after Jan, and we are still neglected who applied in 2015.


----------



## sameerb

jp1984 said:


> Dear friends,
> I received grant for me and my family
> My timeline are below
> 16 April 2015 skill assessment
> 13 July 2015 skill assessment positive
> 4 Dec 2015 EOI lodged - electrical engg
> 18 Dec 2015 invited to lodge visa
> 22 Jan 2016 visa lodged
> 2 Feb 2016 CO contact-medical request
> 12 Feb 2016 medical request completed
> 29 March CO contacts HR verification
> 31 March employee verification completed
> 6 April - received golden email


COngratulations!

What was your profession?


----------



## sameerb

samage said:


> 203 days passed. No clear road map. Dont know my Natural justice letter response accepted or not?
> If accepted then why not issuing Grant? If they are not satisfied then did nt ask any other clarfification or documents. I workd in 03 countries in total 5 companies. Very difficult for me to confirm whether they approached any my previous company other than current employment.
> 
> Time is very stresfull and canot share the feeling and stress that I am bearing nowadays........ Everything on stake at the moment...What the hell DIBP doing?
> Each and every single word and document in my file 100% genuine...Ohh God.


Well, honestly I have no idea whats their formula of prioritizing or delaying any application. I have seen ppl getting a direct or quick grant and others with almost same scenario waiting for ages. I think once there is back & forth request by CO to clarify or submit additional documents, the decision gets delayed too much. All I can say is that just hold on to it bro, it might be getting late but it definitely is coming to you soon. :thumb:


----------



## jp1984

sameerberlas said:


> COngratulations!
> 
> What was your profession?


Dear my profession is electrical engineer


----------



## JAN84

jumboboss said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Many Congrats and good wishes to all who got their grants this week.
> 
> Its been 144 days passed and still waiting waiting waiting...
> When When When I will get my golden mail.
> 
> Dear Majician, heywb and JAN84 have you got your's one???
> 
> I am really very disappointed to see that all are getting grants who were applied after Jan, and we are still neglected who applied in 2015.


Hi Jumboboss,
Same here bro still no grant. really disappointing situation...


----------



## Majician

jumboboss said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Many Congrats and good wishes to all who got their grants this week.
> 
> Its been 144 days passed and still waiting waiting waiting...
> When When When I will get my golden mail.
> 
> Dear Majician, heywb and JAN84 have you got your's one???
> 
> I am really very disappointed to see that all are getting grants who were applied after Jan, and we are still neglected who applied in 2015.


Hi Jumbo boss,

Look we have similar timelines, and I didn't even had employment verification, even then no news and just waiting and counting days !!!

Though retarded but literally have no option other than to wait.

I recently read someone was told on phone about the technical glitch which affected his application, may be ours too were delayed because of it.

If you remember when we were logding application, those days they had 10 days of maintenance and system upgrade and that could be the reason, because ever since then I have seen continuous shutdowns in their system to rectify some problem until last week I believe, I hope they will be issuing us the grants if nothing is pending.

For me there was no verification, I checked from all 3 employers, I had no skill support email and no further request from CO.

Lets see what the coming week has to bring for us !!! Meanwhile enjoy what you have in life and think you never applied for a visa !!!

Take care and best of luck, wish the wait ends for all of us on a beautiful note.


----------



## jp1984

...


----------



## jp1984

Majician said:


> Hi Jumbo boss,
> 
> Look we have similar timelines, and I didn't even had employment verification, even then no news and just waiting and counting days !!!
> 
> Though retarded but literally have no option other than to wait.
> 
> I recently read someone was told on phone about the technical glitch which affected his application, may be ours too were delayed because of it.
> 
> If you remember when we were logding application, those days they had 10 days of maintenance and system upgrade and that could be the reason, because ever since then I have seen continuous shutdowns in their system to rectify some problem until last week I believe, I hope they will be issuing us the grants if nothing is pending.
> 
> For me there was no verification, I checked from all 3 employers, I had no skill support email and no further request from CO.
> 
> Lets see what the coming week has to bring for us !!! Meanwhile enjoy what you have in life and think you never applied for a visa !!!
> 
> Take care and best of luck, wish the wait ends for all of us on a beautiful note.


Dear Majician,
I have been a silent observer of your posts from last 2 months... I have a gut feeling you will get your grant max by 20 April... best of luck


----------



## Majician

jp1984 said:


> Dear Majician,
> I have been a silent observer of your posts from last 2 months... I have a gut feeling you will get your grant max by 20 April... best of luck


Thanks jp,

Good wishes are the only thing I desperately need now !!!

By the way I cant see your timeline.

But wish you all success with your plans.

Take care


----------



## alexdegzy

Majician said:


> Thanks jp,
> 
> Good wishes are the only thing I desperately need now !!!
> 
> By the way I cant see your timeline.
> 
> But wish you all success with your plans.
> 
> Take care




Feeling you too Majician, hopefully soonest we shall congratulate you like others . No matter what ,the end will justify the means . Keep up the faith bro and God will surprise you before long . Amen!


----------



## SqOats

jp1984 said:


> Dear Majician,
> I have been a silent observer of your posts from last 2 months... I have a gut feeling you will get your grant max by 20 April... best of luck


Thats the kind of spirit we need. Bravo silent observer. 

I say, Magician is getting lucky next week. C'mon DIBP :boxing:


----------



## geekslovenerds

Does invitation only come on date which have an invitation round? I mean, couldn't it come on date(s) between two consecutive dates of invitation rounds? Secondly, If someone came on work visa, like 476 and they are already in Australia for more than a year, do they have to give Australian PCC also?


----------



## Majician

alexdegzy said:


> Feeling you too Majician, hopefully soonest we shall congratulate you like others . No matter what ,the end will justify the means . Keep up the faith bro and God will surprise you before long . Amen!


Thank you alex !! God bless you !


----------



## Majician

SqOats said:


> Thats the kind of spirit we need. Bravo silent observer.
> 
> I say, Magician is getting lucky next week. C'mon DIBP :boxing:


Thanks sqOats,

Insha Allah !!


----------



## jumboboss

Majician said:


> Hi Jumbo boss,
> 
> Look we have similar timelines, and I didn't even had employment verification, even then no news and just waiting and counting days !!!
> 
> Though retarded but literally have no option other than to wait.
> 
> I recently read someone was told on phone about the technical glitch which affected his application, may be ours too were delayed because of it.
> 
> If you remember when we were logding application, those days they had 10 days of maintenance and system upgrade and that could be the reason, because ever since then I have seen continuous shutdowns in their system to rectify some problem until last week I believe, I hope they will be issuing us the grants if nothing is pending.
> 
> For me there was no verification, I checked from all 3 employers, I had no skill support email and no further request from CO.
> 
> Lets see what the coming week has to bring for us !!! Meanwhile enjoy what you have in life and think you never applied for a visa !!!
> 
> Take care and best of luck, wish the wait ends for all of us on a beautiful note.


Due to these technical glitches and system shutdowns (despite they must have proper and extra ordinary DR site to overcome these technical related issues, as i can understand because i got about 20 years experience in IT field from bottom to top levels) i could not traveled to the GiTex Dubai on this march. and can not move even an inch only due to these delays. I am trying be relax all the time but i can't be.
I am a solution provider in a large sized company but i can't help myself in this case.
Feeling helpless...


----------



## JamesSultan

Dear All,

I am a 189 Visa Candidate. While filling up the form 1221 for myself and my wife, i came across the following questions and i am not sure what to select here for her and for myself (Note: I am the primary applicant and my wife is a dependent)

Part L – Migration visas
39. Do you intend to do a course of study while in Australia?
40. Do you intend to work in Australia?

Shall I select Yes for both of us for both the questions or shall i go with a different option?
My wife have plans to study and work there, and I don't want her to get into a situation where she could study or work because of the these questions I answer here on form 1221.
We just want to keep our options open to do whatever we want.

Regards,
JS


----------



## arun32

*Forecast Please....*

Andrey, Keeda, any experts in the forum, , Please forecast my Grant date...

Visa Lodged : 15-Dec-2015
CO Contact : 16-Feb-2016
Req Completed: 08-Mar-2016


----------



## namsfiz

Migrationblog details:
=============
*Lodge a complete General Skilled Migration application for a quicker result.
*

Have you been invited to apply for a General Skilled Migration visa through SkillSelect?

Did you know most complete applications are finalised within three months of lodgement?

Your application is considered complete if you upload all required documentation listed on the document checklist, plus form 80 and form 1221, to ImmiAccount. You must also undertake health examinations before we assess your application.

Incomplete applications will take longer to process, but are usually finalised within six months if you provide requested documents quickly via ImmiAccount.

Please note that this is a guide only. As individual circumstances vary, some applications can take longer to finalise.

Lodge a complete General Skilled Migration application for a quicker result | Migration Blog


----------



## engr.asadbutt

Can anyone guide/tell me how to verify IELTS results ?

I am posting on behalf of my friend.

My friend gave Ielts test, and he mentioned his friend,s home address when applied for Ielts test and before he gets the original certificate he moved to other country because of some serious problem and didnot contacted his friend to keep his ielts result or share the results with him. He didnot even check the results online. It is now over 2 months and what to check what the results were. 
He cannot check online because online validity is for 40 days only.

He contacted his friend now and asked about the mail of hard copy of ielts results but the misplaced it and that cannot be found.

Is there any posibility or a way out to find out what his results were ?

Please share a solution if any one has gone through this situation or he/she knows anything about it.

Early retort is awaited ?


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

arun32 said:


> Andrey, Keeda, any experts in the forum, , Please forecast my Grant date...
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged : 15-Dec-2015
> 
> CO Contact : 16-Feb-2016
> 
> Req Completed: 08-Mar-2016




Please go to the website myimmitracker (google it) and you have many analysis option where you can find the probable grant date.


----------



## arun32

vybhavkmadadi said:


> Please go to the website myimmitracker (google it) and you have many analysis option where you can find the probable grant date.


HI Vybhav,

I am regular follower of immitracker ...(I check it in hourly basis)

But wanted forum experts forecast....and praying its should come true


----------



## charlie31

Anyone who lodged visa after Feb 15th has gone for employer verification ?


----------



## dakshch

Hopefully the coming week turns out to be the golden week 
Good luck to all my brothers waiting for a grant.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

A start of another fresh week.

All the best to all who are waiting for their grants..

Let it rain grants this week...


----------



## sameerb

All the best Every 1 :thumb:


----------



## rohitjaggi

Any Grants yet ??


----------



## andreyx108b

Good luck mates!


----------



## Jahirul

Another week starts with a big hope. Wish this week be a furtunate one for long waiting applicants..
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## theskyisalive

Good luck everybody, lots of hope from this week! ..as per immitracker analytics on average days, I 'm hoping for the golden mail too this week...


----------



## NGK

KeeDa said:


> See if these threads are of any help:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...81817-189-visa-issues-initial-entry-date.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tter-exemption-initial-entry-requirement.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/361993-initial-entry-date-change.html



Hi Keeda ,

I can see a change in your signature; Has there been any update on your case recently ?

Thanks.


----------



## charlie31

I thought they would want to finish all backlog by July before they reanounce next set of visas but this actually has gone slower. I haven't heard any good news in a while, atleast that's what it seems like.


----------



## KeeDa

NGK said:


> Hi Keeda ,
> 
> I can see a change in your signature; Has there been any update on your case recently ?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes mate. A certain document was requested on 20-Aug-2015 and I could fulfill this requirement and click the IP button only now last Friday on 08-Apr-2016. I thus officially join the waiting-club eace:


----------



## Abhimukta

Hello friends,

I had dropped a mail to DIBP on 7th Mar 2016 asking for status of my application.Today I recieved their reply saying your application is under progress and we cannt tell the timelines as how long its gonna take and that your application will be revised in next month.

Can anyone understand what does it mean.

Below are my timelines:
Visa lodged:4th Dec (189 261313)
CO allocated:15th Dec asking for documents and form 80, 1221
Doc submitted 5th Jan along with PCC and medicals
IMMI Assessment commence mail with different CO and no docs requested :23 Feb
Dropped a mail to know the status:10 Mar
Called DIBP to know the status and got standard response:11 Mar
Got a reply in mail from DIBP saying your application will be revised in next month:8th APril
Current status:Assessment in progress.
Grant: xx/04/2016


----------



## Jahirul

KeeDa said:


> Yes mate. A certain document was requested on 20-Aug-2015 and I could fulfill this requirement and click the IP button only now last Friday on 08-Apr-2016. I thus officially join the waiting-club eace:


Even Keeda is with us in the unpredictable waiting-club!! I wonder what is the sequence logic in DIBP.. Good luck to all of us


----------



## DVP_322

Hi

I have created another IMMI account to track the status of my application as my agent is not givin me original IMMI account password .

I want import my application in my new IMMI account

Is there any adverse effect in application processing by importing in new IMMI account. I m confused because there will 2 IMMI account for one application

Please reply friends.


----------



## gaus

DVP_322 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have created another IMMI account to track the status of my application as my agent is not givin me original IMMI account password .
> 
> I want import my application in my new IMMI account
> 
> Is there any adverse effect in application processing by importing in new IMMI account. I m confused because there will 2 IMMI account for one application
> 
> Please reply friends.


No there's no adverse effect, you can import application into your immi account, a lot of people on the forum do this to track the application progress. Just as a precaution don't change anything or upload anything without consulting your agent.


----------



## KeeDa

DVP_322 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have created another IMMI account to track the status of my application as my agent is not givin me original IMMI account password .
> 
> I want import my application in my new IMMI account
> 
> Is there any adverse effect in application processing by importing in new IMMI account. I m confused because there will 2 IMMI account for one application
> 
> Please reply friends.


No, there isn't any adverse effect whatsoever.


----------



## overratedlegend

140 days have past. Called DIBP this morning asked about my case. Nice lady picked the call. She said no progress since I called last time. Although she mentioned that CO who visited my case in end of March has put a note to revisit my case in mid April which we are approaching. She advised to wait and said that soon I'll be hearing from CO. 

Anyway I got same words "soon I'll be hearing from CO" last time too; which evidently not happening.

Just a comment - these guy don't seem to be busy when they grant visas to 2016 applicants. No hard feeling for them obviously.


----------



## abb2959

overratedlegend said:


> 140 days have past. Called DIBP this morning asked about my case. Nice lady picked the call. She said no progress since I called last time. Although she mentioned that CO who visited my case in end of March has put a note to revisit my case in mid April which we are approaching. She advised to wait and said that soon I'll be hearing from CO.
> 
> Anyway I got same words "soon I'll be hearing from CO" last time too; which evidently not happening.
> 
> Just a comment - these guy don't seem to be busy when they grant visas to 2016 applicants. No hard feeling for them obviously.


No idea what to do bro.!
Only waiting ..its been 7 months i lodged the visa..
I dont think so its going to happen any soon...
Only they say is routine processing.!


----------



## DVP_322

KeeDa said:


> DVP_322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have created another IMMI account to track the status of my application as my agent is not givin me original IMMI account password .
> 
> I want import my application in my new IMMI account
> 
> Is there any adverse effect in application processing by importing in new IMMI account. I m confused because there will 2 IMMI account for one application
> 
> Please reply friends.
> 
> 
> 
> No, there isn't any adverse effect whatsoever.
Click to expand...

Hi keeda

Means we can get status in both IMMI account


----------



## kawal_547

DVP_322 said:


> Hi keeda
> 
> Means we can get status in both IMMI account


Yes.

It's not 2 immi account.

Its the same application in different accounts.

You have just 'imported ' the application.

Just keep that to view the status or any update.


----------



## DVP_322

kawal_547 said:


> DVP_322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi keeda
> 
> Means we can get status in both IMMI account
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> It's not 2 immi account.
> 
> Its the same application in different accounts.
> 
> You have just 'imported ' the application.
> 
> Just keep that to view the status or any update.
Click to expand...

Thanks for you info

I mean me and my agent both can view the status in parallel.


----------



## kawal_547

DVP_322 said:


> Thanks for you info
> 
> I mean me and my agent both can view the status in parallel.


Yes.

It's like an email account.

You can open the same email account on multiple systems and view and read the emails on all of it.

Just let the main user work on it and you just be the spectator.


----------



## Majician

overratedlegend said:


> 140 days have past. Called DIBP this morning asked about my case. Nice lady picked the call. She said no progress since I called last time. Although she mentioned that CO who visited my case in end of March has put a note to revisit my case in mid April which we are approaching. She advised to wait and said that soon I'll be hearing from CO.
> 
> Anyway I got same words "soon I'll be hearing from CO" last time too; which evidently not happening.
> 
> Just a comment - these guy don't seem to be busy when they grant visas to 2016 applicants. No hard feeling for them obviously.


While reading your post, I felt as if I have posted it while sleeping lol !!!

I also called out of curiosity and she said exactly the same thing that nothing has been changed since the last time I called, and my application is with the processing department. Though she didn't mentioned when it will be re-visited by the CO.

I tried to ask why it is taking so long and if it has gone for external checks or something but she didn't replied saying I cannot check these kind of details.

147th days for me after visa lodge and 127 day after CO contact and since then no news and no progress !!


----------



## mtabbaa83

Majician said:


> How many guys regularly visiting this thread are actually waiting for grants? Or am I the only fool left !!


Hi Magican

I am also waiting along with a group of Syrian/Lebanese passport holders. 

Some of us are waiting for 10 months now.


----------



## sridhar.chandran

Why is it taking so long? 6/12/2014 - IELTS 12/03/2015 - MSA App. (Civil Engineer - 233211) 04/06/2015 - Positive Outcome 4/06/2015 - EOI Applied 06/07/2015 - Invited 21/08/2015 - Visa Applied 28/09/2015 - Docs 11/10/2015 - PCC 15/10/2015 - Health 27/10/2015 - IMMI Assessment Commence email (GSM Adelaide) 29/10/2015 - Additional Documents and Form 80, 1221 

10/03/2016 - call from Australian high commission

XX/XX/2015 - Grant xx/xx/2015 - Fly

P:* +61 7 3136 7000 (International) | 1800 720 656 (Australia)
E:* [email protected]


----------



## DVP_322

kawal_547 said:


> DVP_322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for you info
> 
> I mean me and my agent both can view the status in parallel.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> It's like an email account.
> 
> You can open the same email account on multiple systems and view and read the emails on all of it.
> 
> Just let the main user work on it and you just be the spectator.
Click to expand...


Now it's a confusing

Let me clear the thing

First my agent created IMMI account and submitted application. They have not given me password go that immi account

Now I hv created another IMMI account to import the application to track the application

So ultimately my agent have one IMMI account and I hv another immi account. I want import application just to know the status

So there are 2 IMMI account


----------



## kawal_547

DVP_322 said:


> Now it's a confusing
> 
> Let me clear the thing
> 
> First my agent created IMMI account and submitted application. They have not given me password go that immi account
> 
> Now I hv created another IMMI account to import the application to track the application
> 
> So ultimately my agent have one IMMI account and I hv another immi account. I want import application just to know the status
> 
> So there are 2 IMMI account


U have created an immi account to import the application.

Just remember the application n forget any immi account.

Your agent also when logs into immi account....works on ur application and not on the Immi account.

Immi account is just the front interface with nothing related to anybody. It's just the logging interface.

Inside the Immi account is the application which he made and you imported.

So relax.

N just watch your application if u wish to.


----------



## DVP_322

Thanks kawal_547


----------



## abb2959

Majician said:


> While reading your post, I felt as if I have posted it while sleeping lol !!!
> 
> I also called out of curiosity and she said exactly the same thing that nothing has been changed since the last time I called, and my application is with the processing department. Though she didn't mentioned when it will be re-visited by the CO.
> 
> I tried to ask why it is taking so long and if it has gone for external checks or something but she didn't replied saying I cannot check these kind of details.
> 
> 147th days for me after visa lodge and 127 day after CO contact and since then no news and no progress !!


Bro where is the thread for long waiting applicants sice sep/nov/dec i cant find it..
we replied to that thread...I cannot see it anymore....Is it deleted???


----------



## dakshch

Any grants today ???


----------



## Majician

abb2959 said:


> Bro where is the thread for long waiting applicants sice sep/nov/dec i cant find it..
> we replied to that thread...I cannot see it anymore....Is it deleted???


It is there but I don't know how to share links using tapatalk.

If you're using a laptop try going a few pages behind and you may find it


----------



## overratedlegend

Majician said:


> While reading your post, I felt as if I have posted it while sleeping lol !!!
> 
> I also called out of curiosity and she said exactly the same thing that nothing has been changed since the last time I called, and my application is with the processing department. Though she didn't mentioned when it will be re-visited by the CO.
> 
> I tried to ask why it is taking so long and if it has gone for external checks or something but she didn't replied saying I cannot check these kind of details.
> 
> 147th days for me after visa lodge and 127 day after CO contact and since then no news and no progress !!


Well I guess they are not keen to grant visas for 2015 applicants. Is it that hard to postpone the fully qualified case for another 15 days? I mean what are they waiting for? If docs are good enough to grant visa then should finish off or let us know how further we can convince you instead they want to revisit again. I also little blur about the role of assessment org like ACS/EA. What exactly is their role? Just till EOI? Immi Dept. should trust their investigation or develop the whole process to at least simplify the process of educational/work evidences verification to ultimately speed up the grants. Immi Dept. should just check the fact and processed info to decide the case. They are doing double job. I guess this is where their efficiency scales down. Good luck to them and jokes apart their job is really laborious.


----------



## vikaschandra

dakshch said:


> Any grants today ???


Only one seen so far for 190


----------



## dakshch

vikaschandra said:


> Only one seen so far for 190




Looks like a slow day


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

I guess just one..



rohitjaggi said:


> Any Grants yet ??


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Can you please share the mail Address.?

Regards




Abhimukta said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I had dropped a mail to DIBP on 7th Mar 2016 asking for status of my application.Today I recieved their reply saying your application is under progress and we cannt tell the timelines as how long its gonna take and that your application will be revised in next month.
> 
> Can anyone understand what does it mean.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> Visa lodged:4th Dec (189 261313)
> CO allocated:15th Dec asking for documents and form 80, 1221
> Doc submitted 5th Jan along with PCC and medicals
> IMMI Assessment commence mail with different CO and no docs requested :23 Feb
> Dropped a mail to know the status:10 Mar
> Called DIBP to know the status and got standard response:11 Mar
> Got a reply in mail from DIBP saying your application will be revised in next month:8th APril
> Current status:Assessment in progress.
> Grant: xx/04/2016


----------



## dakshch

Does this mean that files are processed according to the ANZSCO code ??
Is that why 263111 applications have been hanging in the dry for so long ???


----------



## vikaschandra

dakshch said:


> Does this mean that files are processed according to the ANZSCO code ??
> Is that why 263111 applications have been hanging in the dry for so long ???


it is true that 190 gets priority than 189 but not the ANZSCO Code


----------



## himanshu181in

dakshch said:


> Does this mean that files are processed according to the ANZSCO code ??
> Is that why 263111 applications have been hanging in the dry for so long ???




What does this priority mean??


----------



## samage

abb2959 said:


> No idea what to do bro.!
> Only waiting ..its been 7 months i lodged the visa..
> I dont think so its going to happen any soon...
> Only they say is routine processing.!


Initially when i lodged visa application on 18th Sept, I thought based on trend that decision will be finalized in initial 3-4 month maximum but unfortunately my case picked up for verification and then further stuck up. Now not knowing what is going on and what would be out come and when. 

All plans and estimation no where now.


----------



## kawal_547

samage said:


> Initially when i lodged visa application on 18th Sept, I thought based on trend that decision will be finalized in initial 3-4 month maximum but unfortunately my case picked up for verification and then further stuck up. Now not knowing what is going on and what would be out come and when.
> 
> All plans and estimation no where now.


Don't lose hope.

All well that ends well.

All he best.


----------



## sridhar0624

Hi every one.. its been 3months fom last CO contact(6th Jan 2016-asked for medicals and form-80, updated on 8th Jan 2016) and no update till. I have seen many saying that Applicants who haven't claimed points for employment have chances of getting sooner. I'm not claiming any points for employment but til now no progress from last CO contact. Is there any one who is facing same scenario. I haven't called DIBP as I see many mentioned calling DIBP is of no use.


----------



## theskyisalive

sridhar0624 said:


> Hi every one.. its been 3months fom last CO contact(6th Jan 2016-asked for medicals and form-80, updated on 8th Jan 2016) and no update till. I have seen many saying that Applicants who haven't claimed points for employment have chances of getting sooner. I'm not claiming any points for employment but til now no progress from last CO contact. Is there any one who is facing same scenario. I haven't called DIBP as I see many mentioned calling DIBP is of no use.


Since you have crossed 90 days SLA, why not call them and ask for status?


----------



## spaniant

sridhar0624 said:


> Hi every one.. its been 3months fom last CO contact(6th Jan 2016-asked for medicals and form-80, updated on 8th Jan 2016) and no update till. I have seen many saying that Applicants who haven't claimed points for employment have chances of getting sooner. I'm not claiming any points for employment but til now no progress from last CO contact. Is there any one who is facing same scenario. I haven't called DIBP as I see many mentioned calling DIBP is of no use.


Agreed, but many applicants reportedly received grants within hour or 2 after calling DBIP. So it's better to give it a try.


----------



## rajwin502

samage said:


> Initially when i lodged visa application on 18th Sept, I thought based on trend that decisions ill be finalized in initial 3-4 month maximum but unfortunately my case picked up for verification and then further stuck up. Now not knowing what is going on and what would be out come and when.
> 
> All plans and estimation no where now.


Hi Folks, 
What's the basis for issue of Natural justice letter? 
Assuming a employer does not respond to DIBP's email, do they call the applicant to check for HR' s contact or do they issue a natural justice letter? 

My assumption is it happens in instances where the employer contradicts the roles stated in the reference letter or does not endorse the reference letter. 

Also, how does one get to know if their application is picked up for external verification? 

Can someone please clarify.


----------



## kawal_547

rajwin502 said:


> Hi Folks,
> What's the basis for issue of Natural justice letter?
> Assuming a employer does not respond to DIBP's email, do they call the applicant to check for HR' s contact or do they issue a natural justice letter?
> 
> My assumption is it happens in instances where the employer contradicts the roles stated in the reference letter or does not endorse the reference letter.
> 
> Also, how does one get to know if their application is picked up for external verification?
> 
> Can someone please clarify.


You are right in your context of the meaning of letter Natural Justice.

However it also covers when employer is not contactable at all by the DIBP or High Commission.

Above all, no one will come to know whether the application has gone for external checks like employee verification or any other kind of verification unless your employer tell you that he was contacted.

All the best


----------



## Jahirul

sridhar0624 said:


> Hi every one.. its been 3months fom last CO contact(6th Jan 2016-asked for medicals and form-80, updated on 8th Jan 2016) and no update till. I have seen many saying that Applicants who haven't claimed points for employment have chances of getting sooner. I'm not claiming any points for employment but til now no progress from last CO contact. Is there any one who is facing same scenario. I haven't called DIBP as I see many mentioned calling DIBP is of no use.


Your profile is exactly similar to mine. I have written 3 emails and 2 phone calls to Brisbane.. All goes to front desk officer who just gives typical answers. Pls update me in case you get a good result out of your call.. from that day I will start calling them every morning... :deadhorse:


----------



## sridhar0624

yeah sure jahirul... i'm planning to call them tomorrow mng


----------



## sridhar0624

spaniant said:


> Agreed, but many applicants reportedly received grants within hour or 2 after calling DBIP. So it's better to give it a try.


Hmm i wsih what u said might work for me. I'll try to call them tomorrow. And thanks for the swift reply.


----------



## sridhar0624

theskyisalive said:


> Since you have crossed 90 days SLA, why not call them and ask for status?


yeah I'll give a try and much appreciated for the reply theskyisalive


----------



## bnkamal

overratedlegend said:


> 140 days have past. Called DIBP this morning asked about my case. Nice lady picked the call. She said no progress since I called last time. Although she mentioned that CO who visited my case in end of March has put a note to revisit my case in mid April which we are approaching. She advised to wait and said that soon I'll be hearing from CO.
> 
> Anyway I got same words "soon I'll be hearing from CO" last time too; which evidently not happening.
> 
> Just a comment - these guy don't seem to be busy when they grant visas to 2016 applicants. No hard feeling for them obviously.



My timelines are very similar to you.. Daily updating my wait period.

Currently,

142 Days since I submitted the Visa application
128 Days since CO assignment mail...

Until now no news at all...


----------



## bnkamal

Majician said:


> While reading your post, I felt as if I have posted it while sleeping lol !!!
> 
> I also called out of curiosity and she said exactly the same thing that nothing has been changed since the last time I called, and my application is with the processing department. Though she didn't mentioned when it will be re-visited by the CO.
> 
> I tried to ask why it is taking so long and if it has gone for external checks or something but she didn't replied saying I cannot check these kind of details.
> 
> 147th days for me after visa lodge and 127 day after CO contact and since then no news and no progress !!





My timelines are very similar to you.. 

Currently,

142 Days since I submitted the Visa application
128 Days since CO assignment mail...

Until now no news / no response at all...

Most common thing I see is.. delayed applications are either from Saudi Arabia or they are ANZ Code 263111


----------



## Majician

bnkamal said:


> My timelines are very similar to you..
> 
> Currently,
> 
> 142 Days since I submitted the Visa application
> 128 Days since CO assignment mail...
> 
> Until now no news / no response at all...
> 
> Most common thing I see is.. delayed applications are either from Saudi Arabia or they are ANZ Code 263111


I am very much hopeless with their response, so waiting daily for a response wont help.

I leave it on them to make a decision whenever they want now.


----------



## rohitjaggi

bnkamal said:


> My timelines are very similar to you..
> 
> Currently,
> 
> 142 Days since I submitted the Visa application
> 128 Days since CO assignment mail...
> 
> Until now no news / no response at all...
> 
> Most common thing I see is.. delayed applications are either from Saudi Arabia or they are ANZ Code 263111


I am not from Saudi and also not from computer network but its still delayed.


----------



## Apple&Mango

*Finally !!!!! A grant after ages of waiting !*

Dear All,

We received our grants yesterday at around 2:00 PM IST. And it has been celebrations then on. This journey has taught us a lot, about patience, about faith, about letting things go and about things that sometimes are hurdles but nothing that can not be passed.

I would like to thank everyone on this forum for their support. I have religiously been following this every day since Sept 2015. 

Here's our timeline :

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Developer Programmer - 261312 | 60 Points

Points Break Up - [Age - 30, Education - 15, IELTS - 10, Spouse - 5]

EOI Submitted - 04 May 2015

Invitation Received - 07 Sep 2015

Application Lodged - 02 Oct 2015

First CO Contact - 29 Oct 2015 (Asking for Forms 80,1221,PCC,Medicals)

PCC India Applied / Received - 09 Oct 2015 

Medicals Completed - 05 Nov 2015

Due to a misfortune, spouse had to repeat the X-ray! No health issues!

Repeat Medicals Spouse - 21 Jan 2016 (603 Chest X ray confirmation)

Medicals Finalized - 22 Jan 2016

Second CO Contact - 10 Feb 2016 (Asking for Form 815)

Request Complete - 12 Feb 2016

Assessment in progress - 13 Feb 2016

Follow Up Email to GSM Brisbane - 1 Apr 2016

Grant - 11 Apr 2016 

IED - 27 Jul 2016 ( As signed 815, so 6 months from last medicals)

Reaching Destination - Second week of July 

Best wishes to everyone waiting for their grant. Hang in there and it shall arrive


----------



## Ashish_2574

Apple&Mango said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We received our grants yesterday at around 2:00 PM IST. And it has been celebrations then on. This journey has taught us a lot, about patience, about faith, about letting things go and about things that sometimes are hurdles but nothing that can not be passed.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum for their support. I have religiously been following this every day since Sept 2015.
> 
> Here's our timeline :
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Developer Programmer - 261312 | 60 Points
> 
> Points Break Up - [Age - 30, Education - 15, IELTS - 10, Spouse - 5]
> 
> EOI Submitted - 04 May 2015
> 
> Invitation Received - 07 Sep 2015
> 
> Application Lodged - 02 Oct 2015
> 
> First CO Contact - 29 Oct 2015 (Asking for Forms 80,1221,PCC,Medicals)
> 
> PCC India Applied / Received - 09 Oct 2015
> 
> Medicals Completed - 05 Nov 2015
> 
> Due to a misfortune, spouse had to repeat the X-ray! No health issues!
> 
> Repeat Medicals Spouse - 21 Jan 2016 (603 Chest X ray confirmation)
> 
> Medicals Finalized - 22 Jan 2016
> 
> Second CO Contact - 10 Feb 2016 (Asking for Form 815)
> 
> Request Complete - 12 Feb 2016
> 
> Assessment in progress - 13 Feb 2016
> 
> Follow Up Email to GSM Brisbane - 1 Apr 2016
> 
> Grant - 11 Apr 2016
> 
> IED - 27 Jul 2016 ( As signed 815, so 6 months from last medicals)
> 
> Reaching Destination - Second week of July
> 
> Best wishes to everyone waiting for their grant. Hang in there and it shall arrive


Congrats Apple&Mongo!!!

I have recently lodged my application (a month back) and I was already getting anxious but your timeline gives the inspiration.

Enjoy your moment!!!


----------



## himanshu181in

Anyone with similar timeline got grant??


------------
EOI applied - 3rd Nov 2015
Course - 263111 Computer Networks and Systems
EOI received- 8th Jan 2016
Visa applied - 9th Jan 2016
Docs and medical uploaded - 13th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 asked for proof of professional year
Information provided - 22nd Jan 2016

Grant -


----------



## overratedlegend

bnkamal said:


> My timelines are very similar to you..
> 
> Currently,
> 
> 142 Days since I submitted the Visa application
> 128 Days since CO assignment mail...
> 
> Until now no news / no response at all...
> 
> Most common thing I see is.. delayed applications are either from Saudi Arabia or they are ANZ Code 263111


Correct !!


----------



## overratedlegend

Majician said:


> I am very much hopeless with their response, so waiting daily for a response wont help.
> 
> I leave it on them to make a decision whenever they want now.


Hey brother .. don't get distracted ... we need to worry, come on !!


----------



## Heywb

Apple&Mango said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We received our grants yesterday at around 2:00 PM IST. And it has been celebrations then on. This journey has taught us a lot, about patience, about faith, about letting things go and about things that sometimes are hurdles but nothing that can not be passed.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum for their support. I have religiously been following this every day since Sept 2015.
> 
> Here's our timeline :
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Developer Programmer - 261312 | 60 Points
> 
> Points Break Up - [Age - 30, Education - 15, IELTS - 10, Spouse - 5]
> 
> EOI Submitted - 04 May 2015
> 
> Invitation Received - 07 Sep 2015
> 
> Application Lodged - 02 Oct 2015
> 
> First CO Contact - 29 Oct 2015 (Asking for Forms 80,1221,PCC,Medicals)
> 
> PCC India Applied / Received - 09 Oct 2015
> 
> Medicals Completed - 05 Nov 2015
> 
> Due to a misfortune, spouse had to repeat the X-ray! No health issues!
> 
> Repeat Medicals Spouse - 21 Jan 2016 (603 Chest X ray confirmation)
> 
> Medicals Finalized - 22 Jan 2016
> 
> Second CO Contact - 10 Feb 2016 (Asking for Form 815)
> 
> Request Complete - 12 Feb 2016
> 
> Assessment in progress - 13 Feb 2016
> 
> Follow Up Email to GSM Brisbane - 1 Apr 2016
> 
> Grant - 11 Apr 2016
> 
> IED - 27 Jul 2016 ( As signed 815, so 6 months from last medicals)
> 
> Reaching Destination - Second week of July
> 
> Best wishes to everyone waiting for their grant. Hang in there and it shall arrive



Congratulations


----------



## gaus

Apple&Mango said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We received our grants yesterday at around 2:00 PM IST. And it has been celebrations then on. This journey has taught us a lot, about patience, about faith, about letting things go and about things that sometimes are hurdles but nothing that can not be passed.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum for their support. I have religiously been following this every day since Sept 2015.
> 
> Here's our timeline :
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Developer Programmer - 261312 | 60 Points
> 
> Points Break Up - [Age - 30, Education - 15, IELTS - 10, Spouse - 5]
> 
> EOI Submitted - 04 May 2015
> 
> Invitation Received - 07 Sep 2015
> 
> Application Lodged - 02 Oct 2015
> 
> First CO Contact - 29 Oct 2015 (Asking for Forms 80,1221,PCC,Medicals)
> 
> PCC India Applied / Received - 09 Oct 2015
> 
> Medicals Completed - 05 Nov 2015
> 
> Due to a misfortune, spouse had to repeat the X-ray! No health issues!
> 
> Repeat Medicals Spouse - 21 Jan 2016 (603 Chest X ray confirmation)
> 
> Medicals Finalized - 22 Jan 2016
> 
> Second CO Contact - 10 Feb 2016 (Asking for Form 815)
> 
> Request Complete - 12 Feb 2016
> 
> Assessment in progress - 13 Feb 2016
> 
> Follow Up Email to GSM Brisbane - 1 Apr 2016
> 
> Grant - 11 Apr 2016
> 
> IED - 27 Jul 2016 ( As signed 815, so 6 months from last medicals)
> 
> Reaching Destination - Second week of July
> 
> Best wishes to everyone waiting for their grant. Hang in there and it shall arrive


Congratulations! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## prasanthkrish

Apple&Mango said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We received our grants yesterday at around 2:00 PM IST. And it has been celebrations then on. This journey has taught us a lot, about patience, about faith, about letting things go and about things that sometimes are hurdles but nothing that can not be passed.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum for their support. I have religiously been following this every day since Sept 2015.
> 
> Here's our timeline :
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Developer Programmer - 261312 | 60 Points
> 
> Points Break Up - [Age - 30, Education - 15, IELTS - 10, Spouse - 5]
> 
> EOI Submitted - 04 May 2015
> 
> Invitation Received - 07 Sep 2015
> 
> Application Lodged - 02 Oct 2015
> 
> First CO Contact - 29 Oct 2015 (Asking for Forms 80,1221,PCC,Medicals)
> 
> PCC India Applied / Received - 09 Oct 2015
> 
> Medicals Completed - 05 Nov 2015
> 
> Due to a misfortune, spouse had to repeat the X-ray! No health issues!
> 
> Repeat Medicals Spouse - 21 Jan 2016 (603 Chest X ray confirmation)
> 
> Medicals Finalized - 22 Jan 2016
> 
> Second CO Contact - 10 Feb 2016 (Asking for Form 815)
> 
> Request Complete - 12 Feb 2016
> 
> Assessment in progress - 13 Feb 2016
> 
> Follow Up Email to GSM Brisbane - 1 Apr 2016
> 
> Grant - 11 Apr 2016
> 
> IED - 27 Jul 2016 ( As signed 815, so 6 months from last medicals)
> 
> Reaching Destination - Second week of July
> 
> Best wishes to everyone waiting for their grant. Hang in there and it shall arrive


Congrats mate.. all the best....

Did you claim points for work experience ? was there any verification?


----------



## ankit_smart

himanshu181in said:


> Anyone with similar timeline got grant??
> 
> 
> ------------
> EOI applied - 3rd Nov 2015
> Course - 263111 Computer Networks and Systems
> EOI received- 8th Jan 2016
> Visa applied - 9th Jan 2016
> Docs and medical uploaded - 13th Jan 2016
> CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 asked for proof of professional year
> Information provided - 22nd Jan 2016
> 
> Grant -


I also have similar timelines, but in my case no CO has contacted me yet. My friend who applied on the same date with me got his grant on 6nd Feb. 

Visa Lodging date for both of us are 15 Jan 2016. Both of us were having 70 points including 5 points for work experience, even one of our employer is same. Only his occupation was Management Accountant and My occupation was General Accountant.


----------



## ankit_smart

Apple&Mango said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We received our grants yesterday at around 2:00 PM IST. And it has been celebrations then on. This journey has taught us a lot, about patience, about faith, about letting things go and about things that sometimes are hurdles but nothing that can not be passed.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum for their support. I have religiously been following this every day since Sept 2015.
> 
> Here's our timeline :
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Developer Programmer - 261312 | 60 Points
> 
> Points Break Up - [Age - 30, Education - 15, IELTS - 10, Spouse - 5]
> 
> EOI Submitted - 04 May 2015
> 
> Invitation Received - 07 Sep 2015
> 
> Application Lodged - 02 Oct 2015
> 
> First CO Contact - 29 Oct 2015 (Asking for Forms 80,1221,PCC,Medicals)
> 
> PCC India Applied / Received - 09 Oct 2015
> 
> Medicals Completed - 05 Nov 2015
> 
> Due to a misfortune, spouse had to repeat the X-ray! No health issues!
> 
> Repeat Medicals Spouse - 21 Jan 2016 (603 Chest X ray confirmation)
> 
> Medicals Finalized - 22 Jan 2016
> 
> Second CO Contact - 10 Feb 2016 (Asking for Form 815)
> 
> Request Complete - 12 Feb 2016
> 
> Assessment in progress - 13 Feb 2016
> 
> Follow Up Email to GSM Brisbane - 1 Apr 2016
> 
> Grant - 11 Apr 2016
> 
> IED - 27 Jul 2016 ( As signed 815, so 6 months from last medicals)
> 
> Reaching Destination - Second week of July
> 
> Best wishes to everyone waiting for their grant. Hang in there and it shall arrive


Congrats Apple&Mango, Finally your patience has paid off.


----------



## samage

rajwin502 said:


> Hi Folks,
> What's the basis for issue of Natural justice letter?
> Assuming a employer does not respond to DIBP's email, do they call the applicant to check for HR' s contact or do they issue a natural justice letter?
> 
> My assumption is it happens in instances where the employer contradicts the roles stated in the reference letter or does not endorse the reference letter.
> 
> Also, how does one get to know if their application is picked up for external verification?
> 
> Can someone please clarify.


CO sent me natural justice letter mentioning that DIBP officers made many attemts to reach your employer but they could not contact.


----------



## Apple&Mango

prasanthkrish said:


> Congrats mate.. all the best....
> 
> Did you claim points for work experience ? was there any verification?


No we did not claim points for employment! And there was no verification either.


----------



## DVP_322

Any grant today


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats



Apple&Mango said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We received our grants yesterday at around 2:00 PM IST. And it has been celebrations then on. This journey has taught us a lot, about patience, about faith, about letting things go and about things that sometimes are hurdles but nothing that can not be passed.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum for their support. I have religiously been following this every day since Sept 2015.
> 
> Here's our timeline :
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Developer Programmer - 261312 | 60 Points
> 
> Points Break Up - [Age - 30, Education - 15, IELTS - 10, Spouse - 5]
> 
> EOI Submitted - 04 May 2015
> 
> Invitation Received - 07 Sep 2015
> 
> Application Lodged - 02 Oct 2015
> 
> First CO Contact - 29 Oct 2015 (Asking for Forms 80,1221,PCC,Medicals)
> 
> PCC India Applied / Received - 09 Oct 2015
> 
> Medicals Completed - 05 Nov 2015
> 
> Due to a misfortune, spouse had to repeat the X-ray! No health issues!
> 
> Repeat Medicals Spouse - 21 Jan 2016 (603 Chest X ray confirmation)
> 
> Medicals Finalized - 22 Jan 2016
> 
> Second CO Contact - 10 Feb 2016 (Asking for Form 815)
> 
> Request Complete - 12 Feb 2016
> 
> Assessment in progress - 13 Feb 2016
> 
> Follow Up Email to GSM Brisbane - 1 Apr 2016
> 
> Grant - 11 Apr 2016
> 
> IED - 27 Jul 2016 ( As signed 815, so 6 months from last medicals)
> 
> Reaching Destination - Second week of July
> 
> Best wishes to everyone waiting for their grant. Hang in there and it shall arrive


----------



## yzb23

De facto, 261313, 33 years old now. Finally got grant from Brisbane GSM yesterday. 

Here is my time line.

2015-10-19 EOI 189 261313 60 points (age:30 work:15 education:15)
2016-02-03 Invitation received. A month before I turned 33 yrs old.
2016-02-25 Visa lodged
2016-03-11 CO contact for PCC & Medical & Partner's English
2016-04-07 Upload all required Document
2016-04-11 Grant


----------



## kawal_547

yzb23 said:


> De facto, 261313, 33 years old now. Finally got grant from Brisbane GSM yesterday.
> 
> Here is my time line.
> 
> 2015-10-19 EOI 189 261313 60 points (age:30 work:15 education:15)
> 2016-02-03 Invitation received. A month before I turned 33 yrs old.
> 2016-02-25 Visa lodged
> 2016-03-11 CO contact for PCC & Medical & Partner's English
> 2016-04-07 Upload all required Document
> 2016-04-11 Grant


Congratulations on your grant and on your very first post on this forum.

All the best on your future ventures.


----------



## yzb23

kawal_547 said:


> Congratulations on your grant and on your very first post on this forum.
> 
> All the best on your future ventures.


thanks mate.


----------



## jumboboss

Many Congratulations dear Apple&Mango. Wish you all the best for your future endeavor. 



Apple&Mango said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We received our grants yesterday at around 2:00 PM IST. And it has been celebrations then on. This journey has taught us a lot, about patience, about faith, about letting things go and about things that sometimes are hurdles but nothing that can not be passed.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum for their support. I have religiously been following this every day since Sept 2015.
> 
> Here's our timeline :
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Developer Programmer - 261312 | 60 Points
> 
> Points Break Up - [Age - 30, Education - 15, IELTS - 10, Spouse - 5]
> 
> EOI Submitted - 04 May 2015
> 
> Invitation Received - 07 Sep 2015
> 
> Application Lodged - 02 Oct 2015
> 
> First CO Contact - 29 Oct 2015 (Asking for Forms 80,1221,PCC,Medicals)
> 
> PCC India Applied / Received - 09 Oct 2015
> 
> Medicals Completed - 05 Nov 2015
> 
> Due to a misfortune, spouse had to repeat the X-ray! No health issues!
> 
> Repeat Medicals Spouse - 21 Jan 2016 (603 Chest X ray confirmation)
> 
> Medicals Finalized - 22 Jan 2016
> 
> Second CO Contact - 10 Feb 2016 (Asking for Form 815)
> 
> Request Complete - 12 Feb 2016
> 
> Assessment in progress - 13 Feb 2016
> 
> Follow Up Email to GSM Brisbane - 1 Apr 2016
> 
> Grant - 11 Apr 2016
> 
> IED - 27 Jul 2016 ( As signed 815, so 6 months from last medicals)
> 
> Reaching Destination - Second week of July
> 
> Best wishes to everyone waiting for their grant. Hang in there and it shall arrive


----------



## jumboboss

Many Congrats dear yzb23, from which GSM?



yzb23 said:


> De facto, 261313, 33 years old now. Finally got grant from Brisbane GSM yesterday.
> 
> Here is my time line.
> 
> 2015-10-19 EOI 189 261313 60 points (age:30 work:15 education:15)
> 2016-02-03 Invitation received. A month before I turned 33 yrs old.
> 2016-02-25 Visa lodged
> 2016-03-11 CO contact for PCC & Medical & Partner's English
> 2016-04-07 Upload all required Document
> 2016-04-11 Grant


----------



## rajwin502

yzb23 said:


> De facto, 261313, 33 years old now. Finally got grant from Brisbane GSM yesterday.
> 
> Here is my time line.
> 
> 2015-10-19 EOI 189 261313 60 points (age:30 work:15 education:15)
> 2016-02-03 Invitation received. A month before I turned 33 yrs old.
> 2016-02-25 Visa lodged
> 2016-03-11 CO contact for PCC & Medical & Partner's English
> 2016-04-07 Upload all required Document
> 2016-04-11 Grant


Congrats! That was pretty quick.


----------



## Majician

jumboboss said:


> Many Congrats dear yzb23, from which GSM?


He wrote Brisbane 😁


----------



## 1400ashi

since its been more than 100 days of visa lodge date. I decided to call them today morning. A lady answered the call after taking the file no. and she said "your application is under assessment, it has been verified. There are different stages in assessment. In couple of weeks it will be looked by some other officer. There are various security checks for the applicant and family members. I cant give you the timeframe but the CO will get in touch with you if he needs any documents. "

so I think the wait is now for another couple of weeks.


----------



## astha.s.06

yzb23 said:


> De facto, 261313, 33 years old now. Finally got grant from Brisbane GSM yesterday.
> 
> Here is my time line.
> 
> 2015-10-19 EOI 189 261313 60 points (age:30 work:15 education:15)
> 2016-02-03 Invitation received. A month before I turned 33 yrs old.
> 2016-02-25 Visa lodged
> 2016-03-11 CO contact for PCC & Medical & Partner's English
> 2016-04-07 Upload all required Document
> 2016-04-11 Grant


Wow.. Congratulations.. My timelines are also same... Fingers crossed...


----------



## rajwin502

samage said:


> CO sent me natural justice letter mentioning that DIBP officers made many attemts to reach your employer but they could not contact.


Were you not contacted by Australian embassy/DIBP conveying you the same, and asking for new /updated contact info of your employers, if any. I was told that's their normal procedure. 
Any idea on how they tried to reach your employer? Phone /email or both?


----------



## bnkamal

Experts,

I have a few quick question... pls advice and suggest..

One exiting part after 142 days of wait is.. Today received a mail from CO requesting more documents.. One of them is the Evidence of the Employment -

- Payslip from 2009 to till date (3 entires per year)
- Bank statements from 2009 to date showing salary deposited (which matches with pay slips)(3 entries per year) Please ensure to highlight the salary deposited on the bank statements
- Tax document for employment in India from 2007 to 2009

Now here is my situation.. pls advice how to go about it.

I am getting the full salary in 2 parts .. one part directly credited to bank and other part in the form of Company Cheque (Most of the time I used to withdraw this amount directly).. This has been happening since year 2012.. However, Prior to this from 2009 to 2012, I have been getting salary completely by Company Cheque.. which at times, I may deposit in bank or transfer to India..

Now the question is -

- Payslips however will always show the full salary .. So no issues in arranging payslips 3 per year.
- How can I prove / show this Payslip Salary deposit & Cheque part in the bank statement ?
Getting bank statement for last 7 yrs itself seems to be critical here in Saudi ? I am still trying.. what if I cant get ?
- Payslips however will always show the full salary.. But I dont have only few records may be for 2 to 3 months only started keeping the copy of Cheque with me as proof.. before this, I havent ever kept them with me as I never felt necessity..
- I have only Income tax returns for the assessment years 2007 - 2008 & 2008 - 2009.. I dont have 2009 - 2010 ? Will this be a problem ? I havent filed them as I moved to Saudi and never filed them later.. however I do have all Income tax returns from 2010 to till date.. but CO havent asked this..

pls advice.


----------



## kawal_547

bnkamal said:


> Experts,
> 
> I have a few quick question... pls advice and suggest..
> 
> One exiting part after 142 days of wait is.. Today received a mail from CO requesting more documents.. One of them is the Evidence of the Employment -
> 
> - Payslip from 2009 to till date (3 entires per year)
> - Bank statements from 2009 to date showing salary deposited (which matches with pay slips)(3 entries per year) Please ensure to highlight the salary deposited on the bank statements
> - Tax document for employment in India from 2007 to 2009
> 
> Now here is my situation.. pls advice how to go about it.
> 
> I am getting the full salary in 2 parts .. one part directly credited to bank and other part in the form of Company Cheque (Most of the time I used to withdraw this amount directly).. This has been happening since year 2012.. However, Prior to this from 2009 to 2012, I have been getting salary completely by Company Cheque.. which at times, I may deposit in bank or transfer to India..
> 
> Now the question is -
> 
> - Payslips however will always show the full salary .. So no issues in arranging payslips 3 per year.
> - How can I prove / show this Payslip Salary deposit & Cheque part in the bank statement ?
> Getting bank statement for last 7 yrs itself seems to be critical here in Saudi ? I am still trying.. what if I cant get ?
> - Payslips however will always show the full salary.. But I dont have only few records may be for 2 to 3 months only started keeping the copy of Cheque with me as proof.. before this, I havent ever kept them with me as I never felt necessity..
> - I have only Income tax returns for the assessment years 2007 - 2008 & 2008 - 2009.. I dont have 2009 - 2010 ? Will this be a problem ? I havent filed them as I moved to Saudi and never filed them later.. however I do have all Income tax returns from 2010 to till date.. but CO havent asked this..
> 
> pls advice.


Get the bank statement. It will not be an issue. Try the online statement. 

Match 2-3 entries which match your salary credited / cheque .

Income Tax stands fine to me..you have ample....upload all. Even if not asked. Just upload all.

Regarding above of salary....don't restrict urself to 2-3...highlight as many as you can, even those which not asked.

Just gather as much as you can.....relevant or not...throw it back to them which of course will include the ones asked as highlighted.

All the best.


----------



## kawal_547

bnkamal said:


> Experts,
> 
> I have a few quick question... pls advice and suggest..
> 
> One exiting part after 142 days of wait is.. Today received a mail from CO requesting more documents.. One of them is the Evidence of the Employment -
> 
> - Payslip from 2009 to till date (3 entires per year)
> - Bank statements from 2009 to date showing salary deposited (which matches with pay slips)(3 entries per year) Please ensure to highlight the salary deposited on the bank statements
> - Tax document for employment in India from 2007 to 2009
> 
> Now here is my situation.. pls advice how to go about it.
> 
> I am getting the full salary in 2 parts .. one part directly credited to bank and other part in the form of Company Cheque (Most of the time I used to withdraw this amount directly).. This has been happening since year 2012.. However, Prior to this from 2009 to 2012, I have been getting salary completely by Company Cheque.. which at times, I may deposit in bank or transfer to India..
> 
> Now the question is -
> 
> - Payslips however will always show the full salary .. So no issues in arranging payslips 3 per year.
> - How can I prove / show this Payslip Salary deposit & Cheque part in the bank statement ?
> Getting bank statement for last 7 yrs itself seems to be critical here in Saudi ? I am still trying.. what if I cant get ?
> - Payslips however will always show the full salary.. But I dont have only few records may be for 2 to 3 months only started keeping the copy of Cheque with me as proof.. before this, I havent ever kept them with me as I never felt necessity..
> - I have only Income tax returns for the assessment years 2007 - 2008 & 2008 - 2009.. I dont have 2009 - 2010 ? Will this be a problem ? I havent filed them as I moved to Saudi and never filed them later.. however I do have all Income tax returns from 2010 to till date.. but CO havent asked this..
> 
> pls advice.


You can still file 2009-2010 IT return and you will get he acknowledgement instantly. Will take around 15 odd min if u know as how to file it or get it filed tomorrow morning and get the acknowledgement and show it to them.

Don't worry. Your case is almost done and just need a final kick from your end.


----------



## spaniant

yzb23 said:


> De facto, 261313, 33 years old now. Finally got grant from Brisbane GSM yesterday.
> 
> Here is my time line.
> 
> 2015-10-19 EOI 189 261313 60 points (age:30 work:15 education:15)
> 2016-02-03 Invitation received. A month before I turned 33 yrs old.
> 2016-02-25 Visa lodged
> 2016-03-11 CO contact for PCC & Medical & Partner's English
> 2016-04-07 Upload all required Document
> 2016-04-11 Grant


Congrats mate..


----------



## Majician

No grant guys??


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> No grant guys??


Bhai looks like they are giving 1 grant per week for the 2015 gang. Sad


----------



## abb2959

Waiting for a grant guys for 2015...??
Anyone today??


----------



## overratedlegend

Hey guys!! I got my visa this morning. I just woke up so let me have a bath then after I'll update my timeline. Thanks to all the people here for their support.


----------



## andreyx108b

overratedlegend said:


> Hey guys!! I got my visa this morning. I just woke up so let me have a bath then after I'll update my timeline. Thanks to all the people here for their support.


 congrats!!


----------



## vikaschandra

overratedlegend said:


> Hey guys!! I got my visa this morning. I just woke up so let me have a bath then after I'll update my timeline. Thanks to all the people here for their support.


Congratulations


----------



## charlie31

kawal_547 said:


> Get the bank statement. It will not be an issue. Try the online statement.
> 
> Match 2-3 entries which match your salary credited / cheque .
> 
> Income Tax stands fine to me..you have ample....upload all. Even if not asked. Just upload all.
> 
> Regarding above of salary....don't restrict urself to 2-3...highlight as many as you can, even those which not asked.
> 
> Just gather as much as you can.....relevant or not...throw it back to them which of course will include the ones asked as highlighted.
> 
> All the best.



Is it possible for DIAP to ask documents as old as 14-15 years. I know that generally they look at last ten years.

It's sometimes difficult to get information that is very old.
Has anyone gone into such situation


----------



## gaus

overratedlegend said:


> Hey guys!! I got my visa this morning. I just woke up so let me have a bath then after I'll update my timeline. Thanks to all the people here for their support.


Congratulations!!! Happy to see a fellow 263111 get grant


----------



## charlie31

overratedlegend said:


> Hey guys!! I got my visa this morning. I just woke up so let me have a bath then after I'll update my timeline. Thanks to all the people here for their support.


Congrats


----------



## gaus

God! Please have mercy.. nearing 6 months and no movement at all.. patience is wearing out!


----------



## charlie31

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! Happy to see a fellow 263111 get grant


Yes, it's great to see visa for 2015 lodged folks, our number will only come once they all get it.

Happy for everyone


----------



## belapmehta

overratedlegend said:


> Hey guys!! I got my visa this morning. I just woke up so let me have a bath then after I'll update my timeline. Thanks to all the people here for their support.


Congrats


----------



## DVP_322

Waiting since 146 days. Now I m disappointed.


----------



## NGK

overratedlegend said:


> Hey guys!! I got my visa this morning. I just woke up so let me have a bath then after I'll update my timeline. Thanks to all the people here for their support.


Congrats !!! Have a nice one.


----------



## NGK

gaus said:


> God! Please have mercy.. nearing 6 months and no movement at all.. patience is wearing out!


Same here with me mate !!! i can understand your concern. I am pretty desperate too. Did you have any employment verification ? I fear my application has gone for external checks ( due to amount of time its taking ).


----------



## rohitjaggi

I honestly feel one day i will loose my cool and abuse the immi person over the phone for same standard crap every time.


----------



## Abhimukta

Many many congratulations guys to those who have recieved their grants

I am very desperate to get mine now.

Guys, can someone please guide me on how to add timelines in signature?


----------



## vikaschandra

Abhimukta said:


> Many many congratulations guys to those who have recieved their grants
> 
> I am very desperate to get mine now.
> 
> Guys, can someone please guide me on how to add timelines in signature?


You can do it here


----------



## Abhimukta

Thanks Vikas.Done!


----------



## gaus

NGK said:


> Same here with me mate !!! i can understand your concern. I am pretty desperate too. Did you have any employment verification ? I fear my application has gone for external checks ( due to amount of time its taking ).


I don't think any verification has happened yet, I'm self-employed for last 2 years and I have not received any call, not sure about previous employers.

Wish this gets over soon and life starts moving

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## namsfiz

andreyx108b said:


> congrats!!


Hi Andrey, I have a question, the 65 pointer's got there visa grant is faster instead of 60 pointers?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

namsfiz said:


> Hi Andrey, I have a question, the 65 pointer's got there visa grant is faster instead of 60 pointers? Thanks in advance.


No - it does not depend on points.


----------



## ajay23888

charlie31 said:


> Congrats


Congrates


----------



## Gundi

I've applied via an agent but after checking various posts on the forum where it has been mentioned that If one creates an IMMI account and imports the same application, but keeps it is in read-only more, there will be no problem with the application and the agent wont know.

I found this link - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ging-visa-through-agent-how-check-status.html

I tried searching for posts from Keeda on this thread but can't seem to find those.

Can someone who has done this already please confirm the following:
1. Is this the correct link for steps to follow - https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/create_new_application_individual.pdf

2. Is it ok to use an email id different from he one used in the application when openeing this immi account?

Apologies for putting up this question which has already been discussed multiple times, but just want to ensure that my agent does not know about this.


----------



## overratedlegend

I got my visa in 142 days (4 months 21 days) (20 weeks) -- since visa application lodged.
I suggest you should contact them if your last CO contact has past 8 weeks. This will help you to calm your nerves and you will get some minute info (if they have) about your case status. My suggestion would be not to bother them too often just call them once in a while. Be extremely polite while you email or phone them, it's really important !! Good luck guys. I hope you all get grant. 

I have updated my timeline and posted it to immitracker too. I would be looking forward for your input to my future queries now. Thanks again.


----------



## ankit_smart

Its nice to see that they are closing long pending cases. 

My case is now also 89 days old. But I am failing to understand that though I have front-loaded all my documents and as no CO allocation mail has been sent to me I am guessing all my documents are ok. With No employment verification has been done till now, what are these guys waiting for .:confused2:


----------



## Heywb

gaus said:


> God! Please have mercy.. nearing 6 months and no movement at all.. patience is wearing out!


Hi Gaus, 

Same here, with similar timelines


----------



## dakshch

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! Happy to see a fellow 263111 get grant




Congrats mate...

263111 is the hottest ANZSCO code currently.


----------



## dakshch

NGK said:


> Same here with me mate !!! i can understand your concern. I am pretty desperate too. Did you have any employment verification ? I fear my application has gone for external checks ( due to amount of time its taking ).




What does External checks mean ??


----------



## gaus

dakshch said:


> Congrats mate...
> 
> 263111 is the hottest ANZSCO code currently.


Yeah! After a long lull it's good to see a few grants. Hope the lull ends soon for us

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.. Well done.. Great to hear..




overratedlegend said:


> Hey guys!! I got my visa this morning. I just woke up so let me have a bath then after I'll update my timeline. Thanks to all the people here for their support.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Dont get disappointed.. 
The wait is killing, but you will cherish the day you receive your long awaited grant.



DVP_322 said:


> Waiting since 146 days. Now I m disappointed.


----------



## NGK

dakshch said:


> What does External checks mean ??


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/836297-189-external-verification.html

have a look at this one. Just an example, there are many more in this forum.


----------



## arun32

*Andrey*

Hi Andrey,

I have PM ed you and waiting for your reply.

Just wanted to check whether you received my message , as its not showing in my sent items


----------



## theskyisalive

Heywb said:


> Hi Gaus,
> 
> Same here, with similar timelines


Have hope...though my application is only 70 days past CO contact now, I can imagine how frustrating and painful it can get! I plan everyday not to check mails or expatforum for a few weeks and forget abt the PR application, but end up here again after sometime...news of every single grant brings a new ray of hope and the wait continues!


----------



## ahmed_2003

NGK said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/836297-189-external-verification.html
> 
> have a look at this one. Just an example, there are many more in this forum.



Does the status will be changed in IMMI account if any case goes for external check?


----------



## vikaschandra

ahmed_2003 said:


> Does the status will be changed in IMMI account if any case goes for external check?


If the status is Assessment in Progress it will remain as it is


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Appreciate if someone could help with below.
I just provided all requested documents, how will I know a CO is looking into my application ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

dhawalNpatel said:


> Appreciate if someone could help with below.
> I just provided all requested documents, how will I know a CO is looking into my application ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no way to know if CO is looking into a Case except when you receive CO contact asking for any details. 

There is possibility that the status on the application is Application Submitted and then directly goes to Finalized (never gets the status "Assessment in Progress") the applicant in such state would not even have an idea if the CO picked up the case.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

vikaschandra said:


> There is no way to know if CO is looking into a Case except when you receive CO contact asking for any details.
> 
> 
> 
> There is possibility that the status on the application is Application Submitted and then directly goes to Finalized (never gets the status "Assessment in Progress") the applicant in such state would not even have an idea if the CO picked up the case.




Thanks Vikas,
I noticed my application changed from info requested to assessment in progress within a few minutes of having provided all requested info.
In fact, this is my 2nd request. When completing my 1st request on 5th April, the status changed similarly, and was contacted by a CO in minutes. 
Hoping that someone is already looking into it


----------



## rrc123

Hi All

I am happy to share the news, me, my wife & 2 kids received grant today 
Thanks to KeeDa, Bharti and other experts in this group for the help.
IED is little close as I have signed form 815 for my kids.
looking forward to next steps.

All the best for all who are waiting for grant, good luck.

Cheers!


----------



## Gundi

Gundi said:


> I've applied via an agent but after checking various posts on the forum where it has been mentioned that If one creates an IMMI account and imports the same application, but keeps it is in read-only more, there will be no problem with the application and the agent wont know.
> 
> I found this link - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ging-visa-through-agent-how-check-status.html
> 
> I tried searching for posts from Keeda on this thread but can't seem to find those.
> 
> Can someone who has done this already please confirm the following:
> 1. Is this the correct link for steps to follow - https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/create_new_application_individual.pdf
> 
> 2. Is it ok to use an email id different from he one used in the application when openeing this immi account?
> 
> Apologies for putting up this question which has already been discussed multiple times, but just want to ensure that my agent does not know about this.


Andrey, Keeda, Vikas, Seniors - Please have a look and help if possible.


----------



## vikaschandra

dhawalNpatel said:


> Thanks Vikas,
> I noticed my application changed from info requested to assessment in progress within a few minutes of having provided all requested info.
> In fact, this is my 2nd request. When completing my 1st request on 5th April, the status changed similarly, and was contacted by a CO in minutes.
> Hoping that someone is already looking into it


Hopefully he/she is going to look into the case rigt away. Grant should be Coming shortly :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 1400ashi

overratedlegend said:


> Hey guys!! I got my visa this morning. I just woke up so let me have a bath then after I'll update my timeline. Thanks to all the people here for their support.


congrats !!


----------



## vikaschandra

Gundi said:


> Andrey, Keeda, Vikas, Seniors - Please have a look and help if possible.


Yes that is the step wise pdf posted by border.gov.au follow the steps. 
Use this link to create immi account
Choose Individual

You can use your personal Email Id it is not necessary to use the same email that was used by your agent earlier while visa lodge. 
Upon completing the steps and importing the application using the TRN number you should be able to see your application details and status. 

Just be a spectator it will not generate any notification to the agent whatsoever.

I have done it myself and works perfectly fine


----------



## vikaschandra

rrc123 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am happy to share the news, me, my wife & 2 kids received grant today
> Thanks to KeeDa, Bharti and other experts in this group for the help.
> IED is little close as I have signed form 815 for my kids.
> looking forward to next steps.
> 
> All the best for all who are waiting for grant, good luck.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## Gundi

vikaschandra said:


> I have done it myself and works perfectly fine


Thank you Vikas!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats...



rrc123 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am happy to share the news, me, my wife & 2 kids received grant today
> Thanks to KeeDa, Bharti and other experts in this group for the help.
> IED is little close as I have signed form 815 for my kids.
> looking forward to next steps.
> 
> All the best for all who are waiting for grant, good luck.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## 1400ashi

rrc123 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am happy to share the news, me, my wife & 2 kids received grant today
> Thanks to KeeDa, Bharti and other experts in this group for the help.
> IED is little close as I have signed form 815 for my kids.
> looking forward to next steps.
> 
> All the best for all who are waiting for grant, good luck.
> 
> Cheers!


congratulations


----------



## ahmedmawhoub

I'm please to tell you all that I got my visa todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 
IT WAS A DIRECT GRANT after 92 days from not a single word from them ... no co contact .. nothingggg 

thank you alll .... best of luck for all people suffering like I was ... my timeline is below for people who are viewing from mobile. 
ANZSCO CODE: 233211 || Civil Engineer
25.10.2015 || Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
08.01.2016 || Invited to Apply
12.01.2016 || Visa Lodge
12.01.2016 || Medical 
12.01.2016 || Documents uploaded
20.01.2016 || Form 80 & 1221 uploaded
13.04.2016 || DIRECT GRANT


----------



## vikaschandra

ahmedmawhoub said:


> I'm please to tell you all that I got my visa todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> IT WAS A DIRECT GRANT after 92 days from not a single word from them ... no co contact .. nothingggg
> 
> thank you alll .... best of luck for all people suffering like I was ... my timeline is below for people who are viewing from mobile.
> ANZSCO CODE: 233211 || Civil Engineer
> 25.10.2015 || Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
> 08.01.2016 || Invited to Apply
> 12.01.2016 || Visa Lodge
> 12.01.2016 || Medical
> 12.01.2016 || Documents uploaded
> 20.01.2016 || Form 80 & 1221 uploaded
> 13.04.2016 || DIRECT GRANT


92 days and Granted wonderful news Ahmed. Best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## puri.abhi

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my EOI on 8th April 2016 for Programmer Analyst with 65 Points. By when can I expect Invitation. Also how much time it takes after Invitation to get PR ? I have checked the status and found that only 516 invitations are available for 2015-16. What are my chances for getting invitation on 13th April or 27th April round ? 

Thanks in Advance



PTE Academic (23/02/2016) : 70 Overall (Proficient) || Skill : Analyst Programmer - 261311 || ACS (06/04/2016) : Positive || Partner skills qualifications : Positive || EOI : Submitted (08/04/2016) || Invitation : Waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## prasanthkrish

vikaschandra said:


> Yes that is the step wise pdf posted by border.gov.au follow the steps.
> Use this link to create immi account
> Choose Individual
> 
> You can use your personal Email Id it is not necessary to use the same email that was used by your agent earlier while visa lodge.
> Upon completing the steps and importing the application using the TRN number you should be able to see your application details and status.
> 
> Just be a spectator it will not generate any notification to the agent whatsoever.
> 
> I have done it myself and works perfectly fine


Thanks mate....i had done it tooo..


----------



## gaus

ahmedmawhoub said:


> I'm please to tell you all that I got my visa todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> IT WAS A DIRECT GRANT after 92 days from not a single word from them ... no co contact .. nothingggg
> 
> thank you alll .... best of luck for all people suffering like I was ... my timeline is below for people who are viewing from mobile.
> ANZSCO CODE: 233211 || Civil Engineer
> 25.10.2015 || Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
> 08.01.2016 || Invited to Apply
> 12.01.2016 || Visa Lodge
> 12.01.2016 || Medical
> 12.01.2016 || Documents uploaded
> 20.01.2016 || Form 80 & 1221 uploaded
> 13.04.2016 || DIRECT GRANT


Congratulations!!! All the best!


----------



## rrc123

1400ashi said:


> congratulations


Thanks ashi and all


----------



## Gundi

vikaschandra said:


> Yes that is the step wise pdf posted by border.gov.au follow the steps.
> Use this link to create immi account
> Choose Individual
> 
> You can use your personal Email Id it is not necessary to use the same email that was used by your agent earlier while visa lodge.
> Upon completing the steps and importing the application using the TRN number you should be able to see your application details and status.
> 
> Just be a spectator it will not generate any notification to the agent whatsoever.
> 
> I have done it myself and works perfectly fine


It asks for the passport number when I try to import the application.
Is it OK to give the correct passport number here?


----------



## vikaschandra

Gundi said:


> It asks for the passport number when I try to import the application.
> Is it OK to give the correct passport number here?


Yes please


----------



## Gundi

vikaschandra said:


> Yes please


After importing the application, I see this
"This application requires additional supporting documentation. Please check correspondence and attach the requested documents."

I have asked my agent a couple of times int he last month, if anything needs to be provided from my side. He said nothing is required.

Is it a case where he communicated with the CO via email and that doesn't reflect in the application and hence it shows "This application requires additional supporting documentation. Please check correspondence and attach the requested documents.
"??

EDIT - The last updated date shows 07-Oct-2015


----------



## rajwin502

ahmedmawhoub said:


> I'm please to tell you all that I got my visa todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> IT WAS A DIRECT GRANT after 92 days from not a single word from them ... no co contact .. nothingggg
> 
> thank you alll .... best of luck for all people suffering like I was ... my timeline is below for people who are viewing from mobile.
> ANZSCO CODE: 233211 || Civil Engineer
> 25.10.2015 || Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
> 08.01.2016 || Invited to Apply
> 12.01.2016 || Visa Lodge
> 12.01.2016 || Medical
> 12.01.2016 || Documents uploaded
> 20.01.2016 || Form 80 & 1221 uploaded
> 13.04.2016 || DIRECT GRANT


Congrats Ahmed!! 
Good Luck with your next steps. 
Did you claim points for employment? 
Was it Brisbane or Adelaide CO?


----------



## vikaschandra

Gundi said:


> After importing the application, I see this
> "This application requires additional supporting documentation. Please check correspondence and attach the requested documents."
> 
> I have asked my agent a couple of times int he last month, if anything needs to be provided from my side. He said nothing is required.
> 
> Is it a case where he communicated with the CO via email and that doesn't reflect in the application and hence it shows "This application requires additional supporting documentation. Please check correspondence and attach the requested documents.
> "??


It is possible that the agent might have communicated via email. Open the pdf file that must be in the mailbox and check what has been asked for? And also what is current status of your application "Information Requested"


----------



## vikaschandra

Gundi said:


> After importing the application, I see this
> "This application requires additional supporting documentation. Please check correspondence and attach the requested documents."
> 
> I have asked my agent a couple of times int he last month, if anything needs to be provided from my side. He said nothing is required.
> 
> Is it a case where he communicated with the CO via email and that doesn't reflect in the application and hence it shows "This application requires additional supporting documentation. Please check correspondence and attach the requested documents.
> "??
> 
> EDIT - The last updated date shows 07-Oct-2015


If the application status is information requested it is possible that the agent has not looked back into your account


----------



## Gundi

vikaschandra said:


> It is possible that the agent might have communicated via email. Open the pdf file that must be in the mailbox and check what has been asked for? And also what is current status of your application "Information Requested"


The current status is "Information Requested.
The last mail in the mailbox is from 7-Oct. Same date as the last time the application was updated. By the looks of it, the mail is for CO assignment and has details of when to respond and other such details. it also contains a request check list. I have already provided most of the documents in that check list to my agent. 
Others like PCC, Medicals were provided in December.

Note - I've received a call from the Australian High commission in the first week of March. 

If there was any problem with the information needed for my application, would they have called me for verification?


----------



## vikaschandra

Gundi said:


> The current status is "Information Requested.
> The last mail in the mailbox is from 7-Oct. Same date as the last time the application was updated. By the looks of it, the mail is for CO assignment and has details of when to respond and other such details. it also contains a request check list. I have already provided most of the documents in that check list to my agent.
> Others like PCC, Medicals were provided in December.
> 
> Note - I've received a call from the Australian High commission in the first week of March.
> 
> If there was any problem with the information needed for my application, would they have called me for verification?


Oh in that case probably the agent must have responded via email. Here at this stage I would not be in the position to advise if the information provided button can be clicked. 
Only after the button is clicked the status would change to Assessment in Progress. 

Probably you should wait for the status to change to Finalised


----------



## dakshch

This is really depressing  
The average and best case have long passed.
128 days and counting.....


----------



## KeeDa

Gundi said:


> I've applied via an agent but after checking various posts on the forum where it has been mentioned that If one creates an IMMI account and imports the same application, but keeps it is in read-only more, there will be no problem with the application and the agent wont know.
> 
> I found this link - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ging-visa-through-agent-how-check-status.html
> 
> I tried searching for posts from Keeda on this thread but can't seem to find those.
> 
> Can someone who has done this already please confirm the following:
> 1. Is this the correct link for steps to follow - https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/create_new_application_individual.pdf
> 
> 2. Is it ok to use an email id different from he one used in the application when openeing this immi account?
> 
> Apologies for putting up this question which has already been discussed multiple times, but just want to ensure that my agent does not know about this.





Gundi said:


> Andrey, Keeda, Vikas, Seniors - Please have a look and help if possible.


I believe VikasChandra's post#20532 has clarified this. Thanks Vikas.



dhawalNpatel said:


> Thanks Vikas,
> I noticed my application changed from info requested to assessment in progress within a few minutes of having provided all requested info.
> In fact, this is my 2nd request. When completing my 1st request on 5th April, the status changed similarly, and was contacted by a CO in minutes.
> Hoping that someone is already looking into it


Status change from IR to AIP happens instantly automatically the moment you click the IP button. Happened with me too, and I uploaded and clicked IP late at night. This status change does not necessarily mean that a CO has started looking into the requested document.



Gundi said:


> After importing the application, I see this
> "This application requires additional supporting documentation. Please check correspondence and attach the requested documents."
> 
> I have asked my agent a couple of times int he last month, if anything needs to be provided from my side. He said nothing is required.
> 
> Is it a case where he communicated with the CO via email and that doesn't reflect in the application and hence it shows "This application requires additional supporting documentation. Please check correspondence and attach the requested documents.
> "??
> 
> EDIT - The last updated date shows 07-Oct-2015


Your agent perhaps does not know that he is supposed to upload the requested document into your immiAccount and click the IP button. If he sends documents over email, an auto-reply reminds him that he is supposed to provide documents into the immiAccount and to not email the documents nor email them to inform that documents have been provided into immiAccount (the IP button sort of informs them internally that your case is ready to be processed further). Please ask him to check the auto-reply that he received and act accordingly (i.e. provide the requested documents into immiAccount and click the IP button).



Gundi said:


> Note - I've received a call from the Australian High commission in the first week of March.
> 
> If there was any problem with the information needed for my application, would they have called me for verification?


In case if they need to ask you any further questions (they might have missed to ask the first time) or some additional document, they do call again and ask for it (happened with someone here on the forum- he was asked to email them latest 3 payslips). But, if the verification process highlights any problem severe enough to warrant enough reasons to refuse your visa, they send you (your agent in this case) a s57 NJ notice; and they do not call you back about it. Sadly and unfortunately, s57 does not cause any status change nor is the s57 pdf visible in the imported application. It is always sent over email (to your agent), and hence there is no way for you to know this happened unless your agent tells you this, or if you call and the operator tells you about it.

*Edit:* Completely misunderstood your question and posted the above thing which I think is not relevant and not what you meant to ask. My above text relates to a question 'will they call again if they find any problem with the application or with any answers during the interview process?'.

I think what you meant to ask was 'if they called you because there was any problem with the documents you submitted?'. I think no- we don't know why and when they decide to undertake the verification process. It may be because of any suspicious (looking) document, the employers you worked for, or may be completely random, ... we will never know.


----------



## Gundi

KeeDa said:


> I think what you meant to ask was 'if they called you because there was any problem with the documents you submitted?'. I think no- we don't know why and when they decide to undertake the verification process. It may be because of any suspicious (looking) document, the employers you worked for, or may be completely random, ... we will never know.


Thanks for your replies. 
Actually what I meant was, if my application actually has missing information (Assuming the agent has sent it by mail) as the status suggests, would they have called me for verification? 
I'm assuming, if they're verifying means they have all the data they want. (I was asked for payslips of the employers i claimed points for. But I've checked my ex-employers, they've not received any verification call yet)

Also, the agent is a registered MARA agent and sounds like he knows his stuff. So I'm not sure why he has not updated the application status after 7-oct. :confused2:


----------



## conjoinme

yzb23 said:


> De facto, 261313, 33 years old now. Finally got grant from Brisbane GSM yesterday.
> 
> Here is my time line.
> 
> 2015-10-19 EOI 189 261313 60 points (age:30 work:15 education:15)
> 2016-02-03 Invitation received. A month before I turned 33 yrs old.
> 2016-02-25 Visa lodged
> 2016-03-11 CO contact for PCC & Medical & Partner's English
> 2016-04-07 Upload all required Document
> 2016-04-11 Grant


Hi mate,
Congrats on getting OZ PR. Would you be able to advise please where you did your medicals in New Zealand and how much was the cost?

Thanks


----------



## arun32

Any grants today guys??


----------



## ankit_smart

ahmedmawhoub said:


> I'm please to tell you all that I got my visa todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> IT WAS A DIRECT GRANT after 92 days from not a single word from them ... no co contact .. nothingggg
> 
> thank you alll .... best of luck for all people suffering like I was ... my timeline is below for people who are viewing from mobile.
> ANZSCO CODE: 233211 || Civil Engineer
> 25.10.2015 || Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
> 08.01.2016 || Invited to Apply
> 12.01.2016 || Visa Lodge
> 12.01.2016 || Medical
> 12.01.2016 || Documents uploaded
> 20.01.2016 || Form 80 & 1221 uploaded
> 13.04.2016 || DIRECT GRANT


Congratulation ahmed.

As my case similar to you and amlan, I am really motivated that I will get my PR soon.


----------



## sridhar0624

And yesss its a grant.... finally my wait paid off.. I jus woke up with grant letter from DIBP... thank u every one in the forum who helped me with all my queries... Keeda, vikas, andrea... i'm sry if i forgot anybody name. Good luck to every one who is waiting.


----------



## conjoinme

sridhar0624 said:


> And yesss its a grant.... finally my wait paid off.. I jus woke up with grant letter from DIBP... thank u every one in the forum who helped me with all my queries... Keeda, vikas, andrea... i'm sry if i forgot anybody name. Good luck to every one who is waiting.


congrats sridhar! Good luck for future


----------



## gaus

sridhar0624 said:


> And yesss its a grant.... finally my wait paid off.. I jus woke up with grant letter from DIBP... thank u every one in the forum who helped me with all my queries... Keeda, vikas, andrea... i'm sry if i forgot anybody name. Good luck to every one who is waiting.


Congratulations! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Abhimukta

*Congrats*



sridhar0624 said:


> And yesss its a grant.... finally my wait paid off.. I jus woke up with grant letter from DIBP... thank u every one in the forum who helped me with all my queries... Keeda, vikas, andrea... i'm sry if i forgot anybody name. Good luck to every one who is waiting.


Many many Congratulations


----------



## deepgill

sridhar0624 said:


> And yesss its a grant.... finally my wait paid off.. I jus woke up with grant letter from DIBP... thank u every one in the forum who helped me with all my queries... Keeda, vikas, andrea... i'm sry if i forgot anybody name. Good luck to every one who is waiting.


Congratulations... Sridhar😁


----------



## rjoshi

Hi, 

Got my grants (family of 4) from GSM Brisbane yesterday. Exactly 90 days after I pressed the 'information provided' button on 12 Jan.

I called them 2 weeks back to check and was told that nothing is pending from my end and CO would visit my case this month.

I am not aware of any employment verification done for my case.

Thank you all!


----------



## theskyisalive

rjoshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my grants (family of 4) from GSM Brisbane yesterday. Exactly 90 days after I pressed the 'information provided' button on 12 Jan.
> 
> I called them 2 weeks back to check and was told that nothing is pending from my end and CO would visit my case this month.
> 
> I am not aware of any employment verification done for my case.
> 
> Thank you all!


Congrats!


----------



## theskyisalive

sridhar0624 said:


> And yesss its a grant.... finally my wait paid off.. I jus woke up with grant letter from DIBP... thank u every one in the forum who helped me with all my queries... Keeda, vikas, andrea... i'm sry if i forgot anybody name. Good luck to every one who is waiting.


Congrats!


----------



## vikaschandra

sridhar0624 said:


> And yesss its a grant.... finally my wait paid off.. I jus woke up with grant letter from DIBP... thank u every one in the forum who helped me with all my queries... Keeda, vikas, andrea... i'm sry if i forgot anybody name. Good luck to every one who is waiting.


Congratulationa Sridhar. Bwat wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## vikaschandra

rjoshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my grants (family of 4) from GSM Brisbane yesterday. Exactly 90 days after I pressed the 'information provided' button on 12 Jan.
> 
> I called them 2 weeks back to check and was told that nothing is pending from my end and CO would visit my case this month.
> 
> I am not aware of any employment verification done for my case.
> 
> Thank you all!


Congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## deepgill

rjoshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my grants (family of 4) from GSM Brisbane yesterday. Exactly 90 days after I pressed the 'information provided' button on 12 Jan.
> 
> I called them 2 weeks back to check and was told that nothing is pending from my end and CO would visit my case this month.
> 
> I am not aware of any employment verification done for my case.
> 
> Thank you all!


Congratulations.... Rjoshi 🌺


----------



## Majician

sridhar0624 said:


> And yesss its a grant.... finally my wait paid off.. I jus woke up with grant letter from DIBP... thank u every one in the forum who helped me with all my queries... Keeda, vikas, andrea... i'm sry if i forgot anybody name. Good luck to every one who is waiting.


Congrats !!! Was it from Adelaide or Brisbane??


----------



## sridhar0624

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulationa Sridhar. Bwat wishes for your future endeavors


Thank you Vikas... u r very quick in responding when ever i posted a query. Thanks alot. Hope to see u in Aus.


----------



## sridhar0624

Majician said:


> Congrats !!! Was it from Adelaide or Brisbane??


Thank u majician.... It was from Brisbane


----------



## dakshch

rjoshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my grants (family of 4) from GSM Brisbane yesterday. Exactly 90 days after I pressed the 'information provided' button on 12 Jan.
> 
> I called them 2 weeks back to check and was told that nothing is pending from my end and CO would visit my case this month.
> 
> I am not aware of any employment verification done for my case.
> 
> Thank you all!




Congrats mate...


----------



## Abhimukta

rjoshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my grants (family of 4) from GSM Brisbane yesterday. Exactly 90 days after I pressed the 'information provided' button on 12 Jan.
> 
> I called them 2 weeks back to check and was told that nothing is pending from my end and CO would visit my case this month.
> 
> I am not aware of any employment verification done for my case.
> 
> Thank you all!


Congrats!Finally the day has come for you.I too called them 10 days back and got a response that my application will be revisited by CO in next month.I am also hoping the grant then next month.FIngers crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gaus

rjoshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my grants (family of 4) from GSM Brisbane yesterday. Exactly 90 days after I pressed the 'information provided' button on 12 Jan.
> 
> I called them 2 weeks back to check and was told that nothing is pending from my end and CO would visit my case this month.
> 
> I am not aware of any employment verification done for my case.
> 
> Thank you all!


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## raghum4u

rjoshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my grants (family of 4) from GSM Brisbane yesterday. Exactly 90 days after I pressed the 'information provided' button on 12 Jan.
> 
> I called them 2 weeks back to check and was told that nothing is pending from my end and CO would visit my case this month.
> 
> I am not aware of any employment verification done for my case.
> 
> Thank you all!


Congrats buddy.. Can you please post your time line for mobile users.... All the best for your future endeavors...


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.. First Grant today





sridhar0624 said:


> And yesss its a grant.... finally my wait paid off.. I jus woke up with grant letter from DIBP... thank u every one in the forum who helped me with all my queries... Keeda, vikas, andrea... i'm sry if i forgot anybody name. Good luck to every one who is waiting.


----------



## charlie31

gaus said:


> Congratulations! All the best!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Congratulations, great to see all 2015 cases getting cleared


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.. Good News



rjoshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my grants (family of 4) from GSM Brisbane yesterday. Exactly 90 days after I pressed the 'information provided' button on 12 Jan.
> 
> I called them 2 weeks back to check and was told that nothing is pending from my end and CO would visit my case this month.
> 
> I am not aware of any employment verification done for my case.
> 
> Thank you all!


----------



## ahmedmawhoub

rajwin502 said:


> Congrats Ahmed!!
> Good Luck with your next steps.
> Did you claim points for employment?
> Was it Brisbane or Adelaide CO?


I claimed 5 points for exp. and no verification happened 
it was Adelaide team.


----------



## dakshch

Why would DIBP issue thousands of new invites when they already have a huge backlog ??


----------



## prasanthkrish

rjoshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my grants (family of 4) from GSM Brisbane yesterday. Exactly 90 days after I pressed the 'information provided' button on 12 Jan.
> 
> I called them 2 weeks back to check and was told that nothing is pending from my end and CO would visit my case this month.
> 
> I am not aware of any employment verification done for my case.
> 
> Thank you all!


Congrats


----------



## rjoshi

raghum4u said:


> Congrats buddy.. Can you please post your time line for mobile users.... All the best for your future endeavors...


My timeline 

Invitation: : 23 Nov 2015
VISA Lodged: : 26 Nov 2015
Docs uploaded: 03 Dec 2015 - Passports and some basic docs.
CO Contact (GSM Brisbane): 04 Dec 2015 (after 8 hours of submitting docs) 
Request Complete: 12 Jan 2016
Grant: 13 April 2016


----------



## prasanthkrish

sridhar0624 said:


> And yesss its a grant.... finally my wait paid off.. I jus woke up with grant letter from DIBP... thank u every one in the forum who helped me with all my queries... Keeda, vikas, andrea... i'm sry if i forgot anybody name. Good luck to every one who is waiting.


Congrats sridhar


----------



## dhruv_sahai

*Congratsss*



sridhar0624 said:


> And yesss its a grant.... finally my wait paid off.. I jus woke up with grant letter from DIBP... thank u every one in the forum who helped me with all my queries... Keeda, vikas, andrea... i'm sry if i forgot anybody name. Good luck to every one who is waiting.


Hearteous Congratulations Sridhar !!!


----------



## dhruv_sahai

rjoshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my grants (family of 4) from GSM Brisbane yesterday. Exactly 90 days after I pressed the 'information provided' button on 12 Jan.
> 
> I called them 2 weeks back to check and was told that nothing is pending from my end and CO would visit my case this month.
> 
> I am not aware of any employment verification done for my case.
> 
> Thank you all!



Congrats Joshi !!

Cheers !!:cheer2:


----------



## Abhimukta

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hearteous Congratulations Sridhar !!!


Hello Dhruv,

Did your employer notify you regarding your employment verification?How did you get to know regarding this?


----------



## KeeDa

Gundi said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> Actually what I meant was, if my application actually has missing information (Assuming the agent has sent it by mail) as the status suggests, would they have called me for verification?
> I'm assuming, if they're verifying means they have all the data they want. (I was asked for payslips of the employers i claimed points for. But I've checked my ex-employers, they've not received any verification call yet)
> 
> Also, the agent is a registered MARA agent and sounds like he knows his stuff. So I'm not sure why he has not updated the application status after 7-oct. :confused2:


No, the verification team is not responsible for calling you to remind that you have to upload any missing document. I've never heard of them asking (or reminding) you to do things related to your immiAccount. They may ask you questions and maybe documents to help with their own verification process. The person who was asked for 3 latest payslips was given a certain email ID (from the Delhi team) and asked to send the pdf files over there.

It was quite common in older days to send documents by email. If I remember correctly, this IP button was introduced recently (maybe about a year ago) and not all agents might know about this new practice. I suggest you talk to your agent and convince him to upload docs into immiAccount and to use this button to speed up the process as it may take quite a while before they get to see your email and link email-attached documents from your email to your visa application.


----------



## dhruv_sahai

Abhimukta said:


> Hello Dhruv,
> 
> Did your employer notify you regarding your employment verification?How did you get to know regarding this?


Hi Abhimukta,

I am sorry if my signature does not specify that I got a phone call from *Australian Immigration Department* for my employment verification, no clues for verification from my employer...

They inquired about my joining dates and profile related basic interview on technologies I have worked on... looks like they have a team specialized on specific domains because the questions they asked me on profile were not basic or rather I should say they were slightly technical and they had knowledge on my domain profile and Job responsibilities...

They also asked me about my salary package.. [ really worried if they would want me to prove my financial ability/ capability for survival in Australia ]

Hoping for the best.. and waiting desperately for the golden moment of my life...

By the way I would also like to mention that I mailed GSM Brisbane team following the day I got the verification mail to know if they initiated it !--> Got reply 2 days ago that this is a general trend and whosoever claim point for their employment would receive a verification call for employment... So guys be prepared with the dates and profile description, they would want you to speak something similar to the JD/ reference letter you guys provided in the application...


best of luck to all !!


Regards
DS


----------



## vikaschandra

dakshch said:


> Why would DIBP issue thousands of new invites when they already have a huge backlog ??


Incoming funds my friend that is also one of the reason guess how much Visa fees is incoming


----------



## Abhimukta

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hi Abhimukta,
> 
> I am sorry if my signature does not specify that I got a phone call from *Australian Immigration Department* for my employment verification, no clues for verification from my employer...
> 
> They inquired about my joining dates and profile related basic interview on technologies I have worked on... looks like they have a team specialized on specific domains because the questions they asked me on profile were not basic or rather I should say they were slightly technical and they had knowledge on my domain profile and Job responsibilities...
> 
> They also asked me about my salary package.. [ really worried if they would want me to prove my financial ability/ capability for survival in Australia ]
> 
> Hoping for the best.. and waiting desperately for the golden moment of my life...
> 
> By the way I would also like to mention that I mailed GSM Brisbane team following the day I got the verification mail to know if they initiated it !--> Got reply 2 days ago that this is a general trend and whosoever claim point for their employment would receive a verification call for employment... So guys be prepared with the dates and profile description, they would want you to speak something similar to the JD/ reference letter you guys provided in the application...
> 
> 
> best of luck to all !!
> 
> 
> Regards
> DS


Thanks Dhruv for the explanationHope we get grant soon


----------



## 1400ashi

sridhar0624 said:


> And yesss its a grant.... finally my wait paid off.. I jus woke up with grant letter from DIBP... thank u every one in the forum who helped me with all my queries... Keeda, vikas, andrea... i'm sry if i forgot anybody name. Good luck to every one who is waiting.


congrats Sridhar !!


----------



## 1400ashi

rjoshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my grants (family of 4) from GSM Brisbane yesterday. Exactly 90 days after I pressed the 'information provided' button on 12 Jan.
> 
> I called them 2 weeks back to check and was told that nothing is pending from my end and CO would visit my case this month.
> 
> I am not aware of any employment verification done for my case.
> 
> Thank you all!


congrats Rjoshi


----------



## HOPE21

Hi All,

It's been more than two months after hitting the information provided tab but I'm yet to receive any revert from Oz immi authorities. 

Last week I called them but the response was standard like as of now no documents are required and due to heavy workload it's taking time. Even there is no response to mails also. I have not claimed any points for experience.

It would be quite helpful if any senior can advise me for further course of action.......other than waiting.....


----------



## Majician

HOPE21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It's been more than two months after hitting the information provided tab but I'm yet to receive any revert from Oz immi authorities.
> 
> Last week I called them but the response was standard like as of now no documents are required and due to heavy workload it's taking time. Even there is no response to mails also. I have not claimed any points for experience.
> 
> It would be quite helpful if any senior can advise me for further course of action.......other than waiting.....


You are right, nothibg can be done, just wait.
Refer my timelines for your nightmare !!! 😉


----------



## himanshu181in

HOPE21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> It's been more than two months after hitting the information provided tab but I'm yet to receive any revert from Oz immi authorities.
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I called them but the response was standard like as of now no documents are required and due to heavy workload it's taking time. Even there is no response to mails also. I have not claimed any points for experience.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be quite helpful if any senior can advise me for further course of action.......other than waiting.....




All you have to do is wait.. wait.. and some more wait...
It's my 85th day after Information Provided and haven't got grant yet


----------



## Majician

So guys !!! Let us see what brisbane has to offer today !!


----------



## rohitjaggi

HOPE21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It's been more than two months after hitting the information provided tab but I'm yet to receive any revert from Oz immi authorities.
> 
> Last week I called them but the response was standard like as of now no documents are required and due to heavy workload it's taking time. Even there is no response to mails also. I have not claimed any points for experience.
> 
> It would be quite helpful if any senior can advise me for further course of action.......other than waiting.....


Mate!! have some patience .

I am waiting since 5 months now and 4 month after the CO contact.


----------



## charlie31

What a nightmare is this waiting???


----------



## alexdegzy

charlie31 said:


> What a nightmare is this waiting???




Not easy bro, but the patience wins . Nothing good comes easy . I waited 6/7 months just for VETASSES . The wait will expire someday and you will be all smiles !


----------



## cnqanh

Hi guys

I submitted visa 189 but have not uploaded any document yet.
When submitting this visa, my status is married, but due to some unhappy events happened, I am filing my divorce with my husband. I am the main applicant and want to remove him as 2nd applicant from the visa. 

Can you please help to advise me on following situations:

1. If I use the form 1022 to inform the change in my status, what documents do I need to provide to attach with the form? Does 2nd applicant have to sign the form or the main applicant's signature is enough? After submitting this form, are health examination and police check for 2nd applicant still required?
2. If we remain married, wait till the visa is granted, and file the divorce 1 or 2 years after granted visa, will my visa be affected?


----------



## vybhavkmadadi

Congratulations to all who got their grants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jahirul

cnqanh said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I submitted visa 189 but have not uploaded any document yet.
> When submitting this visa, my status is married, but due to some unhappy events happened, I am filing my divorce with my husband. I am the main applicant and want to remove him as 2nd applicant from the visa.
> 
> Can you please help to advise me on following situations:
> 
> 1. If I use the form 1022 to inform the change in my status, what documents do I need to provide to attach with the form? Does 2nd applicant have to sign the form or the main applicant's signature is enough? After submitting this form, are health examination and police check for 2nd applicant still required?
> 2. If we remain married, wait till the visa is granted, and file the divorce 1 or 2 years after granted visa, will my visa be affected?


I would suggest you wait till the grant. Things may get sorted out while time pass. In case still you guys plan to split you can go by yourself and he will be on his own.. later on you can marry someone there or sponsor your new husband in the future. If you decide to stay single no harm to anyone..
At the moment reporting these kind of issues may show up as negative to DIBP.
Just my thoughts, rest up to you. In any case wish you best of luck..


----------



## KeeDa

cnqanh said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I submitted visa 189 but have not uploaded any document yet.
> When submitting this visa, my status is married, but due to some unhappy events happened, I am filing my divorce with my husband. I am the main applicant and want to remove him as 2nd applicant from the visa.
> 
> Can you please help to advise me on following situations:
> 
> 1. If I use the form 1022 to inform the change in my status, what documents do I need to provide to attach with the form? Does 2nd applicant have to sign the form or the main applicant's signature is enough? After submitting this form, are health examination and police check for 2nd applicant still required?
> 2. If we remain married, wait till the visa is granted, and file the divorce 1 or 2 years after granted visa, will my visa be affected?


1. You'll need form 1446 and I am afraid you will need your husband's signatures too.
2. I am sure it will not affect.


----------



## antogx

I got the grant today  Praying for those waiting for long time especially Majician, gaus, heywb, rahul.....

ANZSCO: 263111
Visa application: 25th Nov 2015
CO contact : 1st Dec 2015.
Info provided : 9th Dec 2015
Grant : 15th Apr 2016


----------



## andreyx108b

antogx said:


> I got the grant today  Praying for those waiting for long time especially Majician, gaus, heywb, rahul..... ANZSCO: 263111 Visa application: 25th Nov 2015 CO contact : 1st Dec 2015. Info provided : 9th Dec 2015 Grant : 15th Apr 2016


Congrats!


----------



## rohitjaggi

Reply to my email sent to them yesterday.

Thank you for your email.

Your application is undergoing routine processing for which we are unable to provide a timeframe.

Please be assured that your case is being actively progressed and you will be contacted if we require further information or have reached an outcome.

Thank you for your patience,


----------



## abb2959

antogx said:


> I got the grant today  Praying for those waiting for long time especially Majician, gaus, heywb, rahul.....
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> Visa application: 25th Nov 2015
> CO contact : 1st Dec 2015.
> Info provided : 9th Dec 2015
> Grant : 15th Apr 2016


Congrats buddy....long wait paid off..
can you pl tell me was uyour brisbane or adelaide office.....??
'I am struck ay brisbane since 5 months....

congrats again:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## antogx

abb2959 said:


> Congrats buddy....long wait paid off..
> can you pl tell me was uyour brisbane or adelaide office.....??
> 'I am struck ay brisbane since 5 months....
> 
> congrats again:boxing::boxing::boxing:




Brisbane


----------



## dakshch

antogx said:


> I got the grant today  Praying for those waiting for long time especially Majician, gaus, heywb, rahul.....
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> Visa application: 25th Nov 2015
> CO contact : 1st Dec 2015.
> Info provided : 9th Dec 2015
> Grant : 15th Apr 2016




Congratulations mate


----------



## gaus

antogx said:


> I got the grant today  Praying for those waiting for long time especially Majician, gaus, heywb, rahul.....
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> Visa application: 25th Nov 2015
> CO contact : 1st Dec 2015.
> Info provided : 9th Dec 2015
> Grant : 15th Apr 2016


Congratulations! Thank you for your kind wishes!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## charlie31

antogx said:


> I got the grant today  Praying for those waiting for long time especially Majician, gaus, heywb, rahul.....
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> Visa application: 25th Nov 2015
> CO contact : 1st Dec 2015.
> Info provided : 9th Dec 2015
> Grant : 15th Apr 2016


Congrats, please share your complete timeline with the relative new comers )


----------



## himanshu181in

antogx said:


> I got the grant today  Praying for those waiting for long time especially Majician, gaus, heywb, rahul.....
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> Visa application: 25th Nov 2015
> CO contact : 1st Dec 2015.
> Info provided : 9th Dec 2015
> Grant : 15th Apr 2016




Congrats
I think it will then take atleast another month for me
ANZSCO: 263111
VISA applied: 9th Jan 2016
CO contact: 22nd Jan 2016
Info provided: 22nd Jan 2016
Grant :


----------



## Jahirul

antogx said:


> I got the grant today  Praying for those waiting for long time especially Majician, gaus, heywb, rahul.....
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> Visa application: 25th Nov 2015
> CO contact : 1st Dec 2015.
> Info provided : 9th Dec 2015
> Grant : 15th Apr 2016


Congrats dude! All the very best to you..

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## spaniant

Guys.. alhumdu Illah.. I recived my grant this morning.. I dnt know why I was not checking my email and prefer to continue sleep that there wud be grant but I will sleep and check later.. after sometime I woke up checked email...and found email from skillselect 

I really appreciate all the seniors and juniors as well because sometime there queries further opened my mind and offcourse seniors responded well. Specifically Keeda, ... and Vikas, magician .. thanks to all you guys..

Here is my timeline.

EOI: 17-1-2016
INVITATION: 22-1-2016
VISA APP & FEE: 27-1-2016
CO ASSIGN & 1ST RFI: 9-2-2016
REPLY 1ST RFI: 15-2-2016
2ND RFI: 17-3-2016
REPLY 2ND RFI: 17-3-2016
GRANT: 15-4-2016
IED: 15-1-2017


----------



## indergreat

_*searching the forum like a ghost,
wandering like a spirit without it's host,
it hasn't found it's way to me yet,
wondering will it come or it's just lost,
all this agony and the pain of waiting,
asking myself if it is worth the cost,
reached a point so low now,
it should at least come now I need it most,
been drinking in agony to relieve pain,
when will I cheer up and say the toast,
no one know's when that day will come
and I'll stop searching the forum like a ghost*_

*days since lodge - 147
days since CO contact - 138
days since Information provided - 122*

-


----------



## gaus

spaniant said:


> Guys.. alhumdu Illah.. I recived my grant this morning.. I dnt know why I was not checking my email and prefer to continue sleep that there wud be grant but I will sleep and check later.. after sometime I woke up checked email...and found email from skillselect
> 
> I really appreciate all the seniors and juniors as well because sometime there queries further opened my mind and offcourse seniors responded well. Specifically Keeda, ... and Vikas, magician .. thanks to all you guys..
> 
> Here is my timeline.
> 
> EOI: 17-1-2016
> INVITATION: 22-1-2016
> VISA APP & FEE: 27-1-2016
> CO ASSIGN & 1ST RFI: 9-2-2016
> REPLY 1ST RFI: 15-2-2016
> 2ND RFI: 17-3-2016
> REPLY 2ND RFI: 17-3-2016
> GRANT: 15-4-2016
> IED: 15-1-2017


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## himanshu181in

spaniant said:


> Guys.. alhumdu Illah.. I recived my grant this morning.. I dnt know why I was not checking my email and prefer to continue sleep that there wud be grant but I will sleep and check later.. after sometime I woke up checked email...and found email from skillselect
> 
> I really appreciate all the seniors and juniors as well because sometime there queries further opened my mind and offcourse seniors responded well. Specifically Keeda, ... and Vikas, magician .. thanks to all you guys..
> 
> Here is my timeline.
> 
> EOI: 17-1-2016
> INVITATION: 22-1-2016
> VISA APP & FEE: 27-1-2016
> CO ASSIGN & 1ST RFI: 9-2-2016
> REPLY 1ST RFI: 15-2-2016
> 2ND RFI: 17-3-2016
> REPLY 2ND RFI: 17-3-2016
> GRANT: 15-4-2016
> IED: 15-1-2017




Congrats mate
Which team - Adelaide or Brisbane?? And which ANZSCO??


----------



## vikaschandra

spaniant said:


> Guys.. alhumdu Illah.. I recived my grant this morning.. I dnt know why I was not checking my email and prefer to continue sleep that there wud be grant but I will sleep and check later.. after sometime I woke up checked email...and found email from skillselect
> 
> I really appreciate all the seniors and juniors as well because sometime there queries further opened my mind and offcourse seniors responded well. Specifically Keeda, ... and Vikas, magician .. thanks to all you guys..
> 
> Here is my timeline.
> 
> EOI: 17-1-2016
> INVITATION: 22-1-2016
> VISA APP & FEE: 27-1-2016
> CO ASSIGN & 1ST RFI: 9-2-2016
> REPLY 1ST RFI: 15-2-2016
> 2ND RFI: 17-3-2016
> REPLY 2ND RFI: 17-3-2016
> GRANT: 15-4-2016
> IED: 15-1-2017


Congratulations mate. Best wishes for your future endeavors.


----------



## vikaschandra

antogx said:


> I got the grant today  Praying for those waiting for long time especially Majician, gaus, heywb, rahul.....
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> Visa application: 25th Nov 2015
> CO contact : 1st Dec 2015.
> Info provided : 9th Dec 2015
> Grant : 15th Apr 2016


Congratulations.


----------



## deepgill

Congratulations.... Spaniant and antogx. Enjoy your happy moment&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## 1400ashi

spaniant said:


> Guys.. alhumdu Illah.. I recived my grant this morning.. I dnt know why I was not checking my email and prefer to continue sleep that there wud be grant but I will sleep and check later.. after sometime I woke up checked email...and found email from skillselect
> 
> I really appreciate all the seniors and juniors as well because sometime there queries further opened my mind and offcourse seniors responded well. Specifically Keeda, ... and Vikas, magician .. thanks to all you guys..
> 
> Here is my timeline.
> 
> EOI: 17-1-2016
> INVITATION: 22-1-2016
> VISA APP & FEE: 27-1-2016
> CO ASSIGN & 1ST RFI: 9-2-2016
> REPLY 1ST RFI: 15-2-2016
> 2ND RFI: 17-3-2016
> REPLY 2ND RFI: 17-3-2016
> GRANT: 15-4-2016
> IED: 15-1-2017


congratulations


----------



## 1400ashi

antogx said:


> I got the grant today  Praying for those waiting for long time especially Majician, gaus, heywb, rahul.....
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> Visa application: 25th Nov 2015
> CO contact : 1st Dec 2015.
> Info provided : 9th Dec 2015
> Grant : 15th Apr 2016


congratulations


----------



## Jahirul

spaniant said:


> Guys.. alhumdu Illah.. I recived my grant this morning.. I dnt know why I was not checking my email and prefer to continue sleep that there wud be grant but I will sleep and check later.. after sometime I woke up checked email...and found email from skillselect
> 
> I really appreciate all the seniors and juniors as well because sometime there queries further opened my mind and offcourse seniors responded well. Specifically Keeda, ... and Vikas, magician .. thanks to all you guys..
> 
> Here is my timeline.
> 
> EOI: 17-1-2016
> INVITATION: 22-1-2016
> VISA APP & FEE: 27-1-2016
> CO ASSIGN & 1ST RFI: 9-2-2016
> REPLY 1ST RFI: 15-2-2016
> 2ND RFI: 17-3-2016
> REPLY 2ND RFI: 17-3-2016
> GRANT: 15-4-2016
> IED: 15-1-2017


Great my friend. All the best to you..

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## raghum4u

indergreat said:


> searching the forum like a ghost,
> wandering like a spirit without it's host,
> it hasn't found it's way to me yet,
> wondering will it come or it's just lost,
> all this agony and the pain of waiting,
> asking myself if it is worth the cost,
> reached a point so low now,
> it should at least come now I need it most,
> been drinking in agony to relieve pain,
> when will I cheer up and say the toast,
> no one know's when that day will come
> and I'll stop searching the forum like a ghost
> 
> days since lodge - 147
> days since CO contact - 138
> days since Information provided - 122
> 
> -


Awesome way of putting and sharing your agony.... Few are with you inder....


----------



## spaniant

himanshu181in said:


> Congrats mate
> Which team - Adelaide or Brisbane?? And which ANZSCO??


Thanks himanshu.. it's adelaide. And ANZSCO 233211 civil engineer


----------



## spaniant

Thank you.. Vikas, jahirul and Ashi. 

I sincerely wish that Jahirul u get ur grant soon.. I quite follow ur posts which was quite helpful.

Best of luck to Ashi too.. thumbs up..


----------



## Heywb

antogx said:


> I got the grant today  Praying for those waiting for long time especially Majician, gaus, heywb, rahul.....
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> Visa application: 25th Nov 2015
> CO contact : 1st Dec 2015.
> Info provided : 9th Dec 2015
> Grant : 15th Apr 2016


Congratulations dear, Best of luck for your future plans. Cheers


----------



## Heywb

spaniant said:


> Guys.. alhumdu Illah.. I recived my grant this morning.. I dnt know why I was not checking my email and prefer to continue sleep that there wud be grant but I will sleep and check later.. after sometime I woke up checked email...and found email from skillselect
> 
> I really appreciate all the seniors and juniors as well because sometime there queries further opened my mind and offcourse seniors responded well. Specifically Keeda, ... and Vikas, magician .. thanks to all you guys..
> 
> Here is my timeline.
> 
> EOI: 17-1-2016
> INVITATION: 22-1-2016
> VISA APP & FEE: 27-1-2016
> CO ASSIGN & 1ST RFI: 9-2-2016
> REPLY 1ST RFI: 15-2-2016
> 2ND RFI: 17-3-2016
> REPLY 2ND RFI: 17-3-2016
> GRANT: 15-4-2016
> IED: 15-1-2017


Congrats dear


----------



## Majician

Heywb said:


> Congrats dear


Heywb dear,


What is your status, I am looking forward to the day when I can congratulate you and other friends and you congratulate me Insha Allah.

Keep up the spirit, our day will come !


----------



## deepgill

Majician said:


> Heywb dear,
> 
> 
> What is your status, I am looking forward to the day when I can congratulate you and other friends and you congratulate me Insha Allah.
> 
> Keep up the spirit, our day will come !


Majician and Heywb that day is not so far when we will send you congratulatory messages.:fingerscrossed:🎊👍


----------



## Majician

deepgill said:


> Majician and Heywb that day is not so far when we will send you congratulatory messages.:fingerscrossed:🎊👍


Yes !!! Deepgill, indergreat, jumboboss, heywb, me and all our friends waiting for the grant !!!

Insha Allah the day is not far we celebrate our grant !!


----------



## antogx

abb2959 said:


> Congrats buddy....long wait paid off..
> can you pl tell me was uyour brisbane or adelaide office.....??
> 'I am struck ay brisbane since 5 months....
> 
> congrats again:boxing::boxing::boxing:


I was sure that one day i will get the grant.. so not much worried about grant. But I tried to call GSM Brisbane yesterday since it was almost 5 months but call went on queue and I dropped off. During this period I was trying to get some certifications which could be useful in job hunting in Australia. 
Who all are waiting for grant, sooner or later you will get it.. you can prepare for the other things might be require once you reached in Australia..


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats 

ALl the best...





antogx said:


> I got the grant today  Praying for those waiting for long time especially Majician, gaus, heywb, rahul.....
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> Visa application: 25th Nov 2015
> CO contact : 1st Dec 2015.
> Info provided : 9th Dec 2015
> Grant : 15th Apr 2016


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

They at least responded..
All the best..
You should get your grant soon.





rohitjaggi said:


> Reply to my email sent to them yesterday.
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Your application is undergoing routine processing for which we are unable to provide a timeframe.
> 
> Please be assured that your case is being actively progressed and you will be contacted if we require further information or have reached an outcome.
> 
> Thank you for your patience,


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.. Great news,
You have something to celebrate this weekend.




spaniant said:


> Guys.. alhumdu Illah.. I recived my grant this morning.. I dnt know why I was not checking my email and prefer to continue sleep that there wud be grant but I will sleep and check later.. after sometime I woke up checked email...and found email from skillselect
> 
> I really appreciate all the seniors and juniors as well because sometime there queries further opened my mind and offcourse seniors responded well. Specifically Keeda, ... and Vikas, magician .. thanks to all you guys..
> 
> Here is my timeline.
> 
> EOI: 17-1-2016
> INVITATION: 22-1-2016
> VISA APP & FEE: 27-1-2016
> CO ASSIGN & 1ST RFI: 9-2-2016
> REPLY 1ST RFI: 15-2-2016
> 2ND RFI: 17-3-2016
> REPLY 2ND RFI: 17-3-2016
> GRANT: 15-4-2016
> IED: 15-1-2017


----------



## Majician

spaniant said:


> Guys.. alhumdu Illah.. I recived my grant this morning.. I dnt know why I was not checking my email and prefer to continue sleep that there wud be grant but I will sleep and check later.. after sometime I woke up checked email...and found email from skillselect
> 
> I really appreciate all the seniors and juniors as well because sometime there queries further opened my mind and offcourse seniors responded well. Specifically Keeda, ... and Vikas, magician .. thanks to all you guys..
> 
> Here is my timeline.
> 
> EOI: 17-1-2016
> INVITATION: 22-1-2016
> VISA APP & FEE: 27-1-2016
> CO ASSIGN & 1ST RFI: 9-2-2016
> REPLY 1ST RFI: 15-2-2016
> 2ND RFI: 17-3-2016
> REPLY 2ND RFI: 17-3-2016
> GRANT: 15-4-2016
> IED: 15-1-2017


Congrats, was there any employment verification?


----------



## jumboboss

Majician said:


> Yes !!! Deepgill, indergreat, jumboboss, heywb, me and all our friends waiting for the grant !!!
> 
> Insha Allah the day is not far we celebrate our grant !!


yes, Insha Allah it is not far.


----------



## Majician

So...no one got lucky this weekend !!


----------



## spaniant

Majician said:


> Congrats, was there any employment verification?


I don't think so.. because they took all the "CO turn around time" to process my application. Moreover, for sure they did not investigate my current employment and did not get any info whether I was being investigated from my previous.


----------



## dakshch

4 months and 12 days.
3 month service standard is a sham.


----------



## vikaschandra

dakshch said:


> 4 months and 12 days.
> 3 month service standard is a sham.


Dakshch hopefully coming week will bring good news for you. Rejuvenate your excitment in anticipation that with every passing day you are getting close to the grant.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dakshch

vikaschandra said:


> Dakshch hopefully coming week will bring good news for you. Rejuvenate your excitment in anticipation that with every passing day you are getting close to the grant.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:




I surely hope so brother. Otherwise this wait will be too much to handle. Its turning the excitement into an anxiety.


----------



## maglev

sameerberlas said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> I got ACS assessment positive, submitted EOI, got invited and now have lodged VISA application since 23rd December, 2015. I never mentioned my Secondary & Higher secondary education anywhere neither did they (ACS or EOI) asked for it. Remember, your skill is counted from either Bachelors or Masters + Work experience. Hence, I would say there is no such need to add Secondary education details. Its just not mandatory requirement so better leave it.
> 
> Best of luck & Regards,
> Sameer


did u receive ur grant despite not mentioning high school details?


----------



## cnqanh

Hi guys,

I am applying for visa 189. And I need to do police check in the USA, which is FBI Criminal Report. In the report request, what should I put for reason for request:
1. Personal Review/Correction
2. Work Visa/Student Visa 
3. Foreign Residency/Travel
4. Others (please specify)


----------



## theskyisalive

dakshch said:


> I surely hope so brother. Otherwise this wait will be too much to handle. Its turning the excitement into an anxiety.


Let's hope they clear long pending backlogs in next two weeks...till the golden mail comes, it's anxiety and helplessness leading to frustration...till then I'd suggest try to get some job related certifications, trainings etc to keep yourself occupied!


----------



## sol79

maglev said:


> did u receive ur grant despite not mentioning high school details?


I'm yet to receive my grant. I applied on 31/03 and front end loaded all documents.
I got this info from a friend who applied before me and received his grant. He had not mentioned secondary school details.

Tip: Apply ASAP and also upload the following docs before the CO is assigned:

Birth Certificate - colour scan (self and dependents)
Passport - colour scan (self and dependents)
Resume - any format but see that your job descriptions match your employment reference letters (self and dependents)
Medicals - updated online via your HAP ID (self and dependents)
IELTS/PTE scores - colour scan of the report (self and dependents)
Form 1221 and 80 (self and dependents)

Some of the docs above (especially for dependents) aren't required, but I've seen lots of cases where the CO asks for them anyway. If your CO contacts you for anything, they move on to other cases and come back to your after a month or so, even if you upload the docs the same day. So best avoid any CO contact asking for docs.


----------



## dakshch

theskyisalive said:


> Let's hope they clear long pending backlogs in next two weeks...till the golden mail comes, it's anxiety and helplessness leading to frustration...till then I'd suggest try to get some job related certifications, trainings etc to keep yourself occupied!




Even getting those certifications didn't take this long. Finished with them about a month ago. That's when this wait started to turn frustrating.


----------



## sameerb

maglev said:


> did u receive ur grant despite not mentioning high school details?


Yes, Alhamdolillah. I got my grant since February 2016. 

And I didn't mention my school grades anywhere.


----------



## samage

213 day passed. Where it is 90days service standard? Of course no body can do anything other than wait......


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Yet, another week passes by and a majority of us are waiting for their “Golden” E-Mail.
A few of us like myself, is waiting for some kind of response from DIPB. May be an “Assessment has commenced” or CO contact for additional documents mail.

All we can do is wait and hope for the best to happen.

A new week is just around the corner. 

All the best to those who are waiting for their grants.


----------



## rajwin502

Very true. Fully agree. 
Every contact by CO, means further delay. Actually their SLA appears to be 3 months from the date of last CO contact. 
I would add PTE validation, and PCC English translation (in case of GCC) to the list to ensure that visa processing of new applicants happen a lot faster. 
Good Luck mates. 



sol79 said:


> I'm yet to receive my grant. I applied on 31/03 and front end loaded all documents.
> I got this info from a friend who applied before me and received his grant. He had not mentioned secondary school details.
> 
> Tip: Apply ASAP and also upload the following docs before the CO is assigned:
> 
> Birth Certificate - colour scan (self and dependents)
> Passport - colour scan (self and dependents)
> Resume - any format but see that your job descriptions match your employment reference letters (self and dependents)
> Medicals - updated online via your HAP ID (self and dependents)
> IELTS/PTE scores - colour scan of the report (self and dependents)
> Form 1221 and 80 (self and dependents)
> 
> Some of the docs above (especially for dependents) aren't required, but I've seen lots of cases where the CO asks for them anyway. If your CO contacts you for anything, they move on to other cases and come back to your after a month or so, even if you upload the docs the same day. So best avoid any CO contact asking for docs.


----------



## cnqanh

Hi all, 

I applied for visa 189. 
When filling in my application form related to duties, I only filled in 4 duties and left out 2 duties. But All these 6 duties are listed in my statutory declaration regarding my employment, which I will use to submit for my visa. 

Will the incomplete information in my application form affect my visa decision? I am so worried now. Please help!


----------



## gaus

All the best luck folks as another week starts.. hopefully the painful wait ends for us.

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## andreyx108b

gaus said:


> All the best luck folks as another week starts.. hopefully the painful wait ends for us. Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kawal_547

gaus said:


> All the best luck folks as another week starts.. hopefully the painful wait ends for us.
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Amen


----------



## Victor_Aus

Another long weekend approaching :-(
Public holidays in Australia

Nowadays i don't like to login and check emails. i am afraid it would turn out to be yet another day with no grant email and disappointment

Long wait is killing excitement and adding millions of questions


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Good Info..
And i appreciate your strategy... 

Keep Calm and move to Australialane: 




Victor_Aus said:


> Another long weekend approaching :-(
> Public holidays in Australia
> 
> Nowadays i don't like to login and check emails. i am afraid it would turn out to be yet another day with no grant email and disappointment
> 
> Long wait is killing excitement and adding millions of questions


----------



## manreetvirk

waitingggggggggg...


----------



## namsfiz

Hellooo, any one getting grant today..


----------



## Lopea

namsfiz said:


> Hellooo, any one getting grant today..


As per immitracker shows， there is a grant today which lodged 24 March.


----------



## Greg1946

Guys was not active on the forum for the last 1month 

What is the usual turn around time post submission of additional documents these days. Hoping it is quicker as the work load may have reduced drastically by now 

Just submitted some documents over the weekend and hence checking. Would appreciate an update


----------



## theskyisalive

Greg1946 said:


> Guys was not active on the forum for the last 1month
> 
> What is the usual turn around time post submission of additional documents these days. Hoping it is quicker as the work load may have reduced drastically by now
> 
> Just submitted some documents over the weekend and hence checking. Would appreciate an update


8-10 weeks on an average


----------



## vikaschandra

Greg1946 said:


> Guys was not active on the forum for the last 1month
> 
> What is the usual turn around time post submission of additional documents these days. Hoping it is quicker as the work load may have reduced drastically by now
> 
> Just submitted some documents over the weekend and hence checking. Would appreciate an update


Greg it still remains the same at 2-4 weeks after Additional information has been provided for the CO to come check back on the file and make a decision if all is satisfactory. This is the average turn around time but it could be less or more


----------



## Abhimukta

spaniant said:


> Guys.. alhumdu Illah.. I recived my grant this morning.. I dnt know why I was not checking my email and prefer to continue sleep that there wud be grant but I will sleep and check later.. after sometime I woke up checked email...and found email from skillselect
> 
> I really appreciate all the seniors and juniors as well because sometime there queries further opened my mind and offcourse seniors responded well. Specifically Keeda, ... and Vikas, magician .. thanks to all you guys..
> 
> Here is my timeline.
> 
> EOI: 17-1-2016
> INVITATION: 22-1-2016
> VISA APP & FEE: 27-1-2016
> CO ASSIGN & 1ST RFI: 9-2-2016
> REPLY 1ST RFI: 15-2-2016
> 2ND RFI: 17-3-2016
> REPLY 2ND RFI: 17-3-2016
> GRANT: 15-4-2016
> IED: 15-1-2017


Congratulations Spaniant.Hope the D-day comes soon for us as well


----------



## Majician

Another dry day with few grants ! Oh God please end this agony for all of us as soon as possible.


----------



## theskyisalive

Majician said:


> Another dry day with few grants ! Oh God please end this agony for all of us as soon as possible.


well, the day is not over yet!

... the trend though is very clear-there are not going to be more than 4-5 grants on a daily basis for people on the forum, so roughly 20-25 grants can be forecasted this week


----------



## Fantastic

*Can Dependent travel without main applicant*

Hi Senior members,
For validating 189 visa for the first time, Main applicant is necessary?

My case:

1. Wife [Main applicant]
2. Me and two kids [ Dependents]

I [Dependent applicant] wish to travel to Australia first for validating my visa and start my job hunt, leaving behind main applicant and they can join me once I settle down later but definitely before IED.


Possible?


Any info links regarding above topic?


----------



## kawal_547

Fantastic said:


> Hi Senior members,
> For validating 189 visa for the first time, Main applicant is necessary?
> 
> My case:
> 
> 1. Wife [Main applicant]
> 2. Me and two kids [ Dependents]
> 
> I [Dependent applicant] wish to travel to Australia first for validating my visa and start my job hunt, leaving behind main applicant and they can join me once I settle down later but definitely before IED.
> 
> Possible?
> 
> Any info links regarding above topic?


Congratulations on your grant.

Post the grant, there is no main applicant and no secondary applicant.

You all are individual PR holders for Aus.

Any of you can enter Aus anytime before the desired date and is not liable to travel with anybody in particular or in any order.

All the best.


----------



## gaus

Another day ended... My existing tourist Visa got expired over the weekend and was somehow hoping that Monday will bring good news ... Sigh !!!!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Three grants reported today on the tracker.

and one grant reported on the Forum for 09/03/16 applicant.


----------



## prasanthkrish

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Three grants reported today on the tracker.
> 
> and one grant reported on the Forum for 09/03/16 applicant.


Still no hope for 2015 guys....Come on DIBP......

Plssssss


----------



## samage

My heart goes down when I read the status of the people, like "PR received what to do next" or " Landed and enjoy weather OZ"... Please ask them dont write such stuff as we are suffering from agony pain.
exact 07month passed today. Alas...............


----------



## rohitjaggi

Guys

Need you expertise on this now.

I got married to my girlfriend this year on 11 March 2016. My 189 application as you can see in my timelines is 23 November 2015 and still " UNDER ROUTINE PROCESS". I want to know if I can add my wife to my current application. 

I am in Australia on Temp Grad Visa waiting for my 189 and she is in INDIA . I would like to know the process and the documents needed to add to my application.

Please help.

Thanks
Regards


----------



## Smorage

Relocating to New Zealand? Check out Smorage - we are building the biggest peer-to-peer storing marketplace in NZ.


----------



## raj747

*151 days* *of waiting... *

*13,046,400 seconds
217,440 minutes
3624 hours
21 weeks and 4 days
41.37% of a common year (365 days)

Kab dega grant BC... *


----------



## Majician

raj747 said:


> *151 days* *of waiting... *
> 
> *13,046,400 seconds
> 217,440 minutes
> 3624 hours
> 21 weeks and 4 days
> 41.37% of a common year (365 days)
> 
> Kab dega grant BC... *


Hahaha Raj, height of frustation and calculation, was your CO from Adelaide or Brisbane?

See my timeline, atleast you had a CO contact in Feb, means things are moving atleast, I am completely in dark !


----------



## vikaschandra

Fantastic said:


> Hi Senior members,
> For validating 189 visa for the first time, Main applicant is necessary?
> 
> My case:
> 
> 1. Wife [Main applicant]
> 2. Me and two kids [ Dependents]
> 
> I [Dependent applicant] wish to travel to Australia first for validating my visa and start my job hunt, leaving behind main applicant and they can join me once I settle down later but definitely before IED.
> 
> 
> Possible?
> 
> Any info links regarding above topic?


First of all Congratulations to you and your family on receiving the Grant. Yes it is possible provided there are no conditions set on your grant letter and VEVO. Check the VEVO details too before taking further step


----------



## dhawalNpatel

I happened to call brisbane today, Abd the guy on the other side did not bother to ask any of my details; rather directly asked when was last CO contact, which was 5th April. This request was completed on 13th April. According to him the CO will only revisit the case after the 28 days lapse, irrespective of having completed the request early. Is that true?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SqOats

samage said:


> My heart goes down when I read the status of the people, like "PR received what to do next" or " Landed and enjoy weather OZ"... Please ask them dont write such stuff as we are suffering from agony pain.
> exact 07month passed today. Alas...............


Life goes on bro. Your case is quite depressing though as you are being kept in the dark after getting the natural justice letter. 

My suggestion is, also look for other threads like "After 1 year of grant! Still no job", "There are No jobs in Australia (IT jobs especially)" . It might make you feel better .


----------



## SqOats

dhawalNpatel said:


> I happened to call brisbane today, Abd the guy on the other side did not bother to ask any of my details; rather directly asked when was last CO contact, which was 5th April. This request was completed on 13th April. According to him the CO will only revisit the case after the 28 days lapse, irrespective of having completed the request early. Is that true?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to many, Yes that is true. But, we have seen people getting grant before 28 days time ends.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

SqOats said:


> According to many, Yes that is true. But, we have seen people getting grant before 28 days time ends.




That's positive


----------



## dhawalNpatel

How do you add signatures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prasanthkrish

raj747 said:


> *151 days* *of waiting... *
> 
> *13,046,400 seconds
> 217,440 minutes
> 3624 hours
> 21 weeks and 4 days
> 41.37% of a common year (365 days)
> 
> Kab dega grant BC... *


I can understand the frustration mate....


----------



## vikaschandra

dhawalNpatel said:


> How do you add signatures
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Use the link below. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature

or use the quick link tab on the drop down you will find Edit Signature use that to add signature


----------



## samage

SqOats said:


> Life goes on bro. Your case is quite depressing though as you are being kept in the dark after getting the natural justice letter.
> 
> My suggestion is, also look for other threads like "After 1 year of grant! Still no job", "There are No jobs in Australia (IT jobs especially)" . It might make you feel better .


dear bro,

atleast they should respond and what they cooking from NJL response.... or come back with clarifications....things stuck up competely.


----------



## sameerb

SqOats said:


> Life goes on bro. Your case is quite depressing though as you are being kept in the dark after getting the natural justice letter.
> 
> My suggestion is, also look for other threads like "After 1 year of grant! Still no job", "There are No jobs in Australia (IT jobs especially)" . It might make you feel better .


"There are No jobs in Australia (IT jobs especially)"
Seriously bro ?


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> "There are No jobs in Australia (IT jobs especially)"
> Seriously bro ?


Don't worry Sameer, insha Allah when I get my grant, we can sell Bun Kababs 😂


----------



## dakshch

I plan on calling DIBP GSM Adelaide... What number should I call ??


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> Don't worry Sameer, insha Allah when I get my grant, we can sell Bun Kababs &#55357;&#56834;


:amen: to your Grant :nono: to bun Kababs


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> :amen: to your Grant :nono: to bun Kababs


Ok Sameer, you anyways ruined my business idea 😉


----------



## raj747

Majician said:


> Hahaha Raj, height of frustation and calculation, was your CO from Adelaide or Brisbane?
> 
> See my timeline, atleast you had a CO contact in Feb, means things are moving atleast, I am completely in dark !


CO from Adelaide.. 2nd CO contacted on feb8th


----------



## manreetvirk

samage said:


> My heart goes down when I read the status of the people, like "PR received what to do next" or " Landed and enjoy weather OZ"... Please ask them dont write such stuff as we are suffering from agony pain.
> exact 07month passed today. Alas...............


was your immi a/c status changed after you got Natural justice letter for employment was not verified or it was same "assessment in process".


----------



## bnkamal

Hello,

Finally I was contacted by the CO on Apr 12th and requested the following docs -

7 yrs of Bank statement
3 payslips for each year and showing proof of credit
India TAX Documents

All the documents have been uploaded today..

However, for some months, in the bank statement We dont see the full salary and some part is given as a cheque and it used to be withdrawn which will not reflect in the bank statement .. There are around 4 entires like this in last 7 yrs .. Will there will be any issue ??

How can i explain my situation to CO .. I wrote a letter and uploaded it too.. or Do I need to sent mail or do I need to call and explain ? Pls advice.

Appox how much time will it take from here .. Any idea ?


----------



## kawal_547

bnkamal said:


> Hello,
> 
> Finally I was contacted by the CO on Apr 12th and requested the following docs -
> 
> 7 yrs of Bank statement
> 3 payslips for each year and showing proof of credit
> India TAX Documents
> 
> All the documents have been uploaded today..
> 
> However, for some months, in the bank statement We dont see the full salary and some part is given as a cheque and it used to be withdrawn which will not reflect in the bank statement .. There are around 4 entires like this in last 7 yrs .. Will there will be any issue ??
> 
> How can i explain my situation to CO .. I wrote a letter and uploaded it too.. or Do I need to sent mail or do I need to call and explain ? Pls advice.
> 
> Appox how much time will it take from here .. Any idea ?


Don't worry about the missing incomplete months. It's fine in a 7 year period.

About how much time from here, I guess CO has asked the data to check details, & as you have uploaded them, he should be checking it anytime and then it all depends on his view point then.

All the best.


----------



## ranjoo

How to notify CO


----------



## ranjoo

*notify CO*

hi guys ... i got my CO allocated and requested pcc and form 80 ...i have uploaded and also clicked on the "Information provided button" in the account 

*APART FROM THIS DO WE NEED TO EMAIL THEM THAT I HAVE UPLOADED THE REQUESTED DOCUMENTS*


----------



## vikaschandra

ranjoo said:


> hi guys ... i got my CO allocated and requested pcc and form 80 ...i have uploaded and also clicked on the "Information provided button" in the account
> 
> *APART FROM THIS DO WE NEED TO EMAIL THEM THAT I HAVE UPLOADED THE REQUESTED DOCUMENTS*


That should suffice ranjoo


----------



## Majician

Ya Allah !!! Please bless me with the grant today !!! 😢


----------



## rohitjaggi

RE POSTING FOR HELP

Guys

Need you expertise on this now.

I got married to my girlfriend this year on 11 March 2016. My 189 application as you can see in my timelines is 23 November 2015 and still " UNDER ROUTINE PROCESS". I want to know if I can add my wife to my current application. 

I am in Australia on Temp Grad Visa waiting for my 189 and she is in INDIA . I would like to know the process and the documents needed to add to my application.

Please help.

Thanks
Regards


----------



## vikaschandra

rohitjaggi said:


> RE POSTING FOR HELP
> 
> Guys
> 
> Need you expertise on this now.
> 
> I got married to my girlfriend this year on 11 March 2016. My 189 application as you can see in my timelines is 23 November 2015 and still " UNDER ROUTINE PROCESS". I want to know if I can add my wife to my current application.
> 
> I am in Australia on Temp Grad Visa waiting for my 189 and she is in INDIA . I would like to know the process and the documents needed to add to my application.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks
> Regards


Congratulations Rohit in getting Married. Wish you happy married life. 

Firstly you would need to provide the form 1022 ro dibp which is for notification of change in circumstances. As you were single when you applied for visa and during the process you got married. 

Secondly, yes you can add your wife to he application use Form1436 it is better to have her added to the application at this stage itself which will be beneficial to you in terms of processing time and cost. 

She would need to undergo medicals, get her pcc and also you need to provide the functional english proof. Marriage certificate as known would be the mandatory requirement.


----------



## ankit_smart

Completed 95 days today and still no signs of grant.


----------



## ankit_smart

Completed 95 days today and still no signs of grant.


----------



## himanshu181in

100 days 
No grant yet 


------------
EOI applied - 3rd Nov 2015
Course - 263111 Computer Networks and Systems
EOI received- 8th Jan 2016
Visa applied - 9th Jan 2016
Docs and medical uploaded - 13th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 asked for proof of professional year
Information provided - 22nd Jan 2016

Grant -


----------



## Majician

Guys !!!

157 days after visa lodgment
137 days after CO Contact and
127 days after Information provided

And still waiting and no goddamn contact/news !!


----------



## samage

manreetvirk said:


> was your immi a/c status changed after you got Natural justice letter for employment was not verified or it was same "assessment in process".


Same assessment in process.


----------



## samage

Yesterday my manager told that He contacted by Australian Dubai office on 4th April and asked for my employment verification. 

They sent both employment letters (One old which i attached with application and other which latest I got and sent with Natrual justice reponse) and asked to confirm the authenticity and information mentioned are correct.

My manager responded* "He is working in our company and All letters are official one. If any queries related to this emply, I will clarify"*

Let see now how long story go on.....


----------



## SqOats

samage said:


> Yesterday my manager told that He contacted by Australian Dubai office on 4th April and asked for my employment verification.
> 
> They sent both employment letters (One old which i attached with application and other which latest I got and sent with Natrual justice reponse) and asked to confirm the authenticity and information mentioned are correct.
> 
> My manager responded* "He is working in our company and All letters are official one. If any queries related to this emply, I will clarify"*
> 
> Let see now how long story go on.....


That is a big news for you. Seems like grant is just around the corner now. All the best.


----------



## alexdegzy

Majician said:


> Guys !!!
> 
> 157 days after visa lodgment
> 137 days after CO Contact and
> 127 days after Information provided
> 
> And still waiting and no goddamn contact/news !!




Gosh I saw the caption and was like finally you got it ... Coming soon bro.. Keep keeping on ...I bet lots of folks out here are waiting for your good news.. Soon.


----------



## Jahirul

Majician said:


> Guys !!!
> 
> 157 days after visa lodgment
> 137 days after CO Contact and
> 127 days after Information provided
> 
> And still waiting and no goddamn contact/news !!


Hi Majician,

What is happening with us bro? All of us are waiting like idiots! And they are clearing applications lodged in March 2016.... Losing patience man


----------



## gaus

*175 Days* not a single communique...

With every passing day the fear of worst just looms over my head.. Guess I'm one of the victims of furnishing all the documents... While submitting the documents I was hoping that I'll get a grant in less than month... Not sure what is happening.

If there was sign of any movement I would have been comforted but it seems the case is forgotten under some pile.


----------



## charlie31

Majician said:


> Guys !!!
> 
> 157 days after visa lodgment
> 137 days after CO Contact and
> 127 days after Information provided
> 
> And still waiting and no goddamn contact/news !!


Wishing you best of luck!! Keep holding there !!


----------



## samage

SqOats said:


> That is a big news for you. Seems like grant is just around the corner now. All the best.


Thank you dear and i hoping same.....


----------



## bnkamal

majician said:


> guys !!!
> 
> 157 days after visa lodgment
> 137 days after co contact and
> 127 days after information provided
> 
> and still waiting and no goddamn contact/news !!



dont forget me guys ... I am here too..

150 days after visa applied
136 days after co allocation
1 day after information provided as per co request

dont know how long still i have to wait..


----------



## prasanthkrish

Looks like they had forgotten the visas lodged in 2015.. DIBP is interested only in 2016.......

Tip for the guys who are yet to lodge the visa: DO it before the second half of the Year


----------



## andreyx108b

prasanthkrish said:


> Looks like they had forgotten the visas lodged in 2015.. DIBP is interested only in 2016....... Tip for the guys who are yet to lodge the visa: DO it before the second half of the Year


Hm)) 2016 guys have posted the opposite few days ago)))


----------



## gaus

Occupation Ceiling total for 2015-16: 153000

Invites so far 9.5 months into the programme : ~ 24700

Add the 489 and 190- roughly 3000 a month

If everyone who gets an invite lodges a visa roughly 150 are filed per day- 20 working days in month


Doesn't seem like a ton of workload.. sorry about the rambling but it's high time the backlog gets cleared. Would pay a million bucks to know the logic on how cases are processed.. in turn prediction can become a good business 

Wonder what would have happened if all the invites were issued ...

Sick of the wait .. 

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Your almost there.. 
All the best



Majician said:


> Ya Allah !!! Please bless me with the grant today !!! 😢


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

45 Days and Counting...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## JAN84

120 days after Visa Lodged
97 days after CO contact
91 days after information provided.

:


----------



## JAN84

samage said:


> Yesterday my manager told that He contacted by Australian Dubai office on 4th April and asked for my employment verification.
> 
> They sent both employment letters (One old which i attached with application and other which latest I got and sent with Natrual justice reponse) and asked to confirm the authenticity and information mentioned are correct.
> 
> My manager responded* "He is working in our company and All letters are official one. If any queries related to this emply, I will clarify"*
> 
> Let see now how long story go on.....


Seems your grant is nearby. All the best bro and keep praying for us as well..


----------



## Majician

alexdegzy said:


> Gosh I saw the caption and was like finally you got it ... Coming soon bro.. Keep keeping on ...I bet lots of folks out here are waiting for your good news.. Soon.


Yes I am getting good vibes this week !!! I hope things workout for me !!


----------



## Majician

Jahirul said:


> Hi Majician,
> 
> What is happening with us bro? All of us are waiting like idiots! And they are clearing applications lodged in March 2016.... Losing patience man


Jahirul,

Insha Allah our day will come soon !! Don't lose patience and hope, it is all what we've got right now 😉


----------



## Majician

charlie31 said:


> Wishing you best of luck!! Keep holding there !!


Thanks Charlie !!! I wish to spread the good news soon !!


----------



## puri.abhi

Hi Experts,

I have submitted my EOI on 8th April 2016 for Programmer Analyst with 65 Points for Skilled -
Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) Category. 

I need your advice on should i go ahead and file another EOI for 190 NSW with 65+5 (70) Points or should I wait for sometime for 189. I am worried about limiting opportunities to 1 State. I am a computer science Engineer working in a Big 4 with 6 years of total experience.

Please Suggest.

Thanks in Advance



PTE Academic (23/02/2016) : 70 Overall (Proficient) || Skill : Analyst Programmer - 261311 || ACS (06/04/2016) : Positive || Partner skills qualifications : Positive || EOI : Submitted (08/04/2016) || Invitation : Waiting


----------



## himanshu181in

100 days 
Still waiting for grant


------------
EOI applied - 3rd Nov 2015
Course - 263111 Computer Networks and Systems
EOI received- 8th Jan 2016
Visa applied - 9th Jan 2016
Docs and medical uploaded - 13th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 asked for proof of professional year
Information provided - 22nd Jan 2016

Grant -


----------



## anoop_vn

HI All, 

Finally got our grant today. 

Thanks to every one for the support and guidance. 

Just a question, can the dependent applicant make first entry into australia. 

I am the 2nd applicant, and my wife's primary. I didn't find nothing mentioned in this regard in the Visa. 

So a bit comfused.


----------



## theskyisalive

anoop_vn said:


> HI All,
> 
> Finally got our grant today.
> 
> Thanks to every one for the support and guidance.
> 
> Just a question, can the dependent applicant make first entry into australia.
> 
> I am the 2nd applicant, and my wife's primary. I didn't find nothing mentioned in this regard in the Visa.
> 
> So a bit comfused.


All PRs are independent once granted, so anyone can make first entry!


----------



## prasanthkrish

anoop_vn said:


> HI All,
> 
> Finally got our grant today.
> 
> Thanks to every one for the support and guidance.
> 
> Just a question, can the dependent applicant make first entry into australia.
> 
> I am the 2nd applicant, and my wife's primary. I didn't find nothing mentioned in this regard in the Visa.
> 
> So a bit comfused.


Congrats mate


----------



## Obik

Majician said:


> Jahirul,
> 
> Insha Allah our day will come soon !! Don't lose patience and hope, it is all what we've got right now 😉


I am also in the same situation. Atleast they should update what they are doing with our application. After several contact with them, they have same reply. Last day the the guy over the phone was telling that we have limited information over the system here and we are unable to tell any specific detail about an application. Even we don't know when the case officer will see your application again.


----------



## charlie31

anoop_vn said:


> HI All,
> 
> Finally got our grant today.
> 
> Thanks to every one for the support and guidance.
> 
> Just a question, can the dependent applicant make first entry into australia.
> 
> I am the 2nd applicant, and my wife's primary. I didn't find nothing mentioned in this regard in the Visa.
> 
> So a bit comfused.



Congratulations


----------



## vikaschandra

anoop_vn said:


> HI All,
> 
> Finally got our grant today.
> 
> Thanks to every one for the support and guidance.
> 
> Just a question, can the dependent applicant make first entry into australia.
> 
> I am the 2nd applicant, and my wife's primary. I didn't find nothing mentioned in this regard in the Visa.
> 
> So a bit comfused.


Congratulations Anoop. Please make sure to check there are no conditions mentioned on the Grant letter and VEVO with regards to initial Entry. 

Sometimes there is specific condition set on the Grant letter which does mention that the secondary applicant cannot entry without the Principal Applicant. Make sure there are not such conditions.


----------



## Majician

What is grant 😔
What is VEVO 😭
What is first entry 🤒


----------



## vikaschandra

Majician said:


> What is grant 😔
> What is VEVO 😭
> What is first entry 🤒


I am pretty sure You will know it soon Majician


----------



## Majician

vikaschandra said:


> I am pretty sure You will know it soon Majician


Thanks Vikas 😀


----------



## Majician

Obik said:


> I am also in the same situation. Atleast they should update what they are doing with our application. After several contact with them, they have same reply. Last day the the guy over the phone was telling that we have limited information over the system here and we are unable to tell any specific detail about an application. Even we don't know when the case officer will see your application again.


Obik my brother, this is what they are telling to every applicant when they pick up the phone, I wonder why they even pick up when they don't give you any useful piece of information.

However this is not true what you just wrote as far as I believe, though I am the victim of same words several times but some lucky people here actually got true information.

Anyways, let us hope and do nothing else 😉
How many times did you call them btw??


----------



## vikaschandra

Majician said:


> Obik my brother, this is what they are telling to every applicant when they pick up the phone, I wonder why they even pick up when they don't give you any useful piece of information.
> 
> However this is not true what you just wrote as far as I believe, though I am the victim of same words several times but some lucky people here actually got true information.
> 
> Anyways, let us hope and do nothing else 😉
> How many times did you call them btw??


Would the answer change depending on what time you call them? Is it possible that if a person who calls 10-15 min after the officials are settled at their places and ready to take calls would get different answer than the person who calls after couple of hours of official time would get the standard response (assuming by then the agents who take the call would have already received 100's of calls and would not be happy to give the answer for the query related to GSM visa)


----------



## Majician

vikaschandra said:


> Would the answer change depending on what time you call them? Is it possible that if a person who calls 10-15 min after the officials are settled at their places and ready to take calls would get different answer than the person who calls after couple of hours of official time would get the standard response (assuming by then the agents who take the call would have already received 100's of calls and would not be happy to give the answer for the query related to GSM visa)


Well what I believe is that it depends on the person who picks up your call rather than the time you are calling


----------



## Majician

The time starts now...why I see less motivation among the applicants this week !!!


----------



## manreetvirk

Anybody gsm adelaid no. Please..


----------



## anoop_vn

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Anoop. Please make sure to check there are no conditions mentioned on the Grant letter and VEVO with regards to initial Entry.
> 
> Sometimes there is specific condition set on the Grant letter which does mention that the secondary applicant cannot entry without the Principal Applicant. Make sure there are not such conditions.


Hi Vikas,

Thanks for the reply.

I checked in VIsa letter under VIsa Condition it says "NIL".

And the VEVO doesn't mention any thing specific. 

So what does this mean. 

I am confused still 

Looking forward to hear a response. 

Thank You in advance

Regards

Anoop


----------



## charlie31

Majician said:


> What is grant 😔
> What is VEVO 😭
> What is first entry 🤒


Today is your lucky day


----------



## Shah Zaib

*Waiting...................................*

168 days since visa lodge
89 days since first and only CO Contact
81 days and 12th week since Information Provided
Status - Assessment in Progress
No employment verification whatsoever. Haven't called or emailed them up till now. Talked to my agent. He told me although the visa processing time varies from case to case but five to six months time is norm for most of the Pakistani applicants. He has got one client who lodged his application on 28th Sep, 2015. 
Seriously doubt DIBP's processing algorithm regarding lodged applications. Can't understand. I am a single applicant with valid job experience in a single company.


----------



## vikaschandra

anoop_vn said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I checked in VIsa letter under VIsa Condition it says "NIL".
> 
> And the VEVO doesn't mention any thing specific.
> 
> So what does this mean.
> 
> I am confused still
> 
> Looking forward to hear a response.
> 
> Thank You in advance
> 
> Regards
> 
> Anoop


All good Anoop. You can travel in any order.


----------



## arun32

Hi people,

Nowadays,forum activation has reduced a lot...

Come on guys, Lets be active , and help each other...


----------



## Majician

As per immi tracker, no 2015 applicant reported grant this week, all of them are 2016 applicants !!! We will have to wait longer, and the irony is that among them, all are from Adelaide except one direct grant from Brisbane !!


----------



## DVP_322

Everybody is frustrated in this group and do not active


----------



## DVP_322

Majician said:


> As per immi tracker, no 2015 applicant reported grant this week, all of them are 2016 applicants !!! We will have to wait longer, and the irony is that among them, all are from Adelaide except one direct grant from Brisbane !!



Hi mehician, 

Your timeline and mine us perfectly matched. And we don't get anything

Have you received any verification call


----------



## ankit_smart

Majician said:


> As per immi tracker, no 2015 applicant reported grant this week, all of them are 2016 applicants !!! We will have to wait longer, and the irony is that among them, all are from Adelaide except one direct grant from Brisbane !!


I also tried calling them today as 9.30 Indian standard time. I waited for 40 mins to connect to the operator and after that my patience ran out and I myself disconnected.


----------



## amar9780816870

Almost 183 days since visa loged
And 166 days last Co contact 
No response 
Waitingg......................
Anzco 263111
16 Oct visa loged
2 Oct Co contact


----------



## samage

Everybody is frustrated here and reason is valid. Which service standard they following? They Should update online status what check exactly going on e.g.

Age points and check: OK/completed
Education/Assessment check: OK/completed
Emplyment verification check: OK/completed Or inprogress
Character requirement: OK/completed
Medical: Cleared/Completed
General Checks: Completed


We have paid 6-7K AUS Dollar, its our right..... keeping us under stress and in darkness....


----------



## SqOats

samage said:


> Everybody is frustrated here and reason is valid. Which service standard they following? They Should update online status what check exactly going on e.g.
> 
> Age points and check: OK/completed
> Education/Assessment check: OK/completed
> Emplyment verification check: OK/completed Or inprogress
> Character requirement: OK/completed
> Medical: Cleared/Completed
> General Checks: Completed
> 
> 
> We have paid 6-7K AUS Dollar, its our right..... keeping us under stress and in darkness....


Only if we were living in a perfect world . 

Well, according to many, the amount of info Australian immigration department shares with the applicant is far better than other countries i-e Canada & USA. 

But, of course there is always a room for improvement.


----------



## rahulraju2008

samage said:


> Everybody is frustrated here and reason is valid. Which service standard they following? They Should update online status what check exactly going on e.g.
> 
> Age points and check: OK/completed
> Education/Assessment check: OK/completed
> Emplyment verification check: OK/completed Or inprogress
> Character requirement: OK/completed
> Medical: Cleared/Completed
> General Checks: Completed
> 
> 
> We have paid 6-7K AUS Dollar, its our right..... keeping us under stress and in darkness....


Actually Australian immigration is more transparent comparitively. If a something is missing they come back asking for it. Canada is very famous outright rejection for trivial reasons. 
Employment reference letter doesn't mention "full-time permananent employee" - rejected.
PCC doesn't cover one week of vacation stay in country - rejected.

Some countries do not provide reasons for visa rejection or are very ambigious about the reasons they provide.

Thankfully DIBP is not like that. So unless we are contacted by them, it just means that the info that we provided are all good and they are just taking time to process it.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

49 Days and Waiting


----------



## Obik

Majician said:


> Obik my brother, this is what they are telling to every applicant when they pick up the phone, I wonder why they even pick up when they don't give you any useful piece of information.
> 
> However this is not true what you just wrote as far as I believe, though I am the victim of same words several times but some lucky people here actually got true information.
> 
> Anyways, let us hope and do nothing else 😉
> How many times did you call them btw??


This time I called them with 20 days gap. But before I was calling every week. Even I contacted here at Australian consulate in UK, and they checked my detail and gave me same reply. Anyway, I think that although it takes longer to connect at +61-1300-364-613, but this staff has access to our application much, than +61-73136-7000. As 1 and half month before when I called them, the lady was nice, she put me on hold after asking the detail for 3-4 min, and then gave me same reply, then she was bit angry that there is nothing any change to tell.


----------



## 1400ashi

anoop_vn said:


> HI All,
> 
> Finally got our grant today.
> 
> Thanks to every one for the support and guidance.
> 
> Just a question, can the dependent applicant make first entry into australia.
> 
> I am the 2nd applicant, and my wife's primary. I didn't find nothing mentioned in this regard in the Visa.
> 
> So a bit comfused.


congrats


----------



## JAN84

anoop_vn said:


> HI All,
> 
> Finally got our grant today.
> 
> Thanks to every one for the support and guidance.
> 
> Just a question, can the dependent applicant make first entry into australia.
> 
> I am the 2nd applicant, and my wife's primary. I didn't find nothing mentioned in this regard in the Visa.
> 
> So a bit comfused.


Congrats Anoop. Enjoy


----------



## JAN84

samage said:


> Everybody is frustrated here and reason is valid. Which service standard they following? They Should update online status what check exactly going on e.g.
> 
> Age points and check: OK/completed
> Education/Assessment check: OK/completed
> Emplyment verification check: OK/completed Or inprogress
> Character requirement: OK/completed
> Medical: Cleared/Completed
> General Checks: Completed
> 
> 
> We have paid 6-7K AUS Dollar, its our right..... keeping us under stress and in darkness....


Agreed. At least they should inform us about our VISA status..


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> The time starts now...why I see less motivation among the applicants this week !!!


There is nothing to get motivated bro...


----------



## prasanthkrish

samage said:


> Everybody is frustrated here and reason is valid. Which service standard they following? They Should update online status what check exactly going on e.g.
> 
> Age points and check: OK/completed
> Education/Assessment check: OK/completed
> Emplyment verification check: OK/completed Or inprogress
> Character requirement: OK/completed
> Medical: Cleared/Completed
> General Checks: Completed
> 
> 
> We have paid 6-7K AUS Dollar, its our right..... keeping us under stress and in darkness....


Agree with you mate...100%


----------



## Jahirul

rahulraju2008 said:


> Actually Australian immigration is more transparent comparitively. If a something is missing they come back asking for it. Canada is very famous outright rejection for trivial reasons.
> Employment reference letter doesn't mention "full-time permananent employee" - rejected.
> PCC doesn't cover one week of vacation stay in country - rejected.
> 
> Some countries do not provide reasons for visa rejection or are very ambigious about the reasons they provide.
> 
> Thankfully DIBP is not like that. So unless we are contacted by them, it just means that the info that we provided are all good and they are just taking time to process it.


This is motivating.. Hope all of us are in safe hand and will be given grant soon.


----------



## Majician

DVP_322 said:


> Hi mehician,
> 
> Your timeline and mine us perfectly matched. And we don't get anything
> 
> Have you received any verification call


No I have not received any verification call, I dont see your timeline can you paste it here?


----------



## prasanthkrish

One more day goes by with no grant in sight for the long waiting applicants........ Really, what is happening?????

120 and counting....


----------



## zeeshan355

rahulraju2008 said:


> Actually Australian immigration is more transparent comparitively. If a something is missing they come back asking for it. Canada is very famous outright rejection for trivial reasons.
> Employment reference letter doesn't mention "full-time permananent employee" - rejected.
> PCC doesn't cover one week of vacation stay in country - rejected.
> 
> Some countries do not provide reasons for visa rejection or are very ambigious about the reasons they provide.
> 
> Thankfully DIBP is not like that. So unless we are contacted by them, it just means that the info that we provided are all good and they are just taking time to process it.


U r very right in saying that, cheers dude...
no other country has such level of transparency...
u hv to wait, still u got chance unless u make big blunder..
be patient and pray to God..
there are more better things in life, enjoy it...
this is ur honeymoon period.


----------



## rahulraju2008

zeeshan355 said:


> U r very right in saying that, cheers dude...
> no other country has such level of transparency...
> u hv to wait, still u got chance unless u make big blunder..
> be patient and pray to God..
> there are more better things in life, enjoy it...
> this is ur honeymoon period.


That's what, as long as the documents we provided are genuine there is no reason to worry.. We just need to wait.. I know it's easier said than done.. But just remind yourself that each day passed we are getting closer and closer to the grant whenever that might be.. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajwin502

anoop_vn said:


> HI All,
> 
> Finally got our grant today.
> 
> Thanks to every one for the support and guidance.
> 
> Just a question, can the dependent applicant make first entry into australia.
> 
> I am the 2nd applicant, and my wife's primary. I didn't find nothing mentioned in this regard in the Visa.
> 
> So a bit comfused.


Congrats Anoop!!
Good luck in your future endeavor. 

Its a consolation perhaps for many 2015 applicants like me to see Dec 2015 cases progressing


----------



## anoop_vn

Majician said:


> As per immi tracker, no 2015 applicant reported grant this week, all of them are 2016 applicants !!! We will have to wait longer, and the irony is that among them, all are from Adelaide except one direct grant from Brisbane !!


We got our grant this tuesday, from GSM Brisbane. 
I think Brisbane talks longer. 
Check out time lines. 
I was talking to our consultant, they were saying almost all applications lodged in 2015 posted oct. with claimed experience are going through verification calls, due to some scandal. which happened in Oct. 
And after verification call, even if they feel a little doubtful they are doing physical checks. 
I guess that explains the delay.


----------



## sol79

anoop_vn said:


> We got our grant this tuesday, from GSM Brisbane.
> I think Brisbane talks longer.
> Check out time lines.
> I was talking to our consultant, they were saying almost all applications lodged in 2015 posted oct. with claimed experience are going through verification calls, due to some scandal. which happened in Oct.
> And after verification call, even if they feel a little doubtful they are doing physical checks.
> I guess that explains the delay.


Congrats. Did the CO get in touch with you?


----------



## anoop_vn

sol79 said:


> Congrats. Did the CO get in touch with you?


No CO contact. except a verification call from Delhi. We had front loaded all docs.


----------



## arun32

Any grants guys?


----------



## NGK

anoop_vn said:


> We got our grant this tuesday, from GSM Brisbane.
> I think Brisbane talks longer.
> Check out time lines.
> I was talking to our consultant, they were saying almost all applications lodged in 2015 posted oct. with claimed experience are going through verification calls, due to some scandal. which happened in Oct.
> And after verification call, even if they feel a little doubtful they are doing physical checks.
> I guess that explains the delay.


First of all, Congrats and have a nice one... I see that you had phone verification; are you also aware of any employer verification ?

Thanks.


----------



## civil189

It's been 80 days since visa lodge , no co contact yet
Guys can I switch my job at this time 
Do I need to inform DIBP, if yes how to inform 
I am not claiming any point shot my current job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenix2135

civil189 said:


> It's been 80 days since visa lodge , no co contact yet
> Guys can I switch my job at this time
> Do I need to inform DIBP, if yes how to inform
> I am not claiming any point shot my current job
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Have you received Immi Assessment Commence e-mail ?

What about status on Immiaccount ?

I am als a civil engineer ! Lodged on 23/02 and No CO contact yet ! Status is "Application received " !


----------



## prasanthkrish

I had checked with my previous company HR. She said they had received a employment verification email from Australian high commission on 11th April and yet to reply to that......Need to check with my previous 2 more companies...

Could anyone tell me Will they send email to the current company for verification too?

And what if my Current company delay the response? How much time can they delay????


----------



## vikaschandra

prasanthkrish said:


> I had checked with my previous company HR. She said they had received a employment verification email from Australian high commission on 11th April and yet to reply to that......Need to check with my previous 2 more companies...
> 
> Could anyone tell me Will they send email to the current company for verification too?
> 
> And what if my Current company delay the response? How much time can they delay????


It is possible that they can send email too for detailed information. Many a times they just confirm it via call and no emails are sent. 

if the HR delays DIBP official would send reminders and as known not having received the reply to the email would mean the verification is not completed which might delay further proceedings.


----------



## anoop_vn

NGK said:


> First of all, Congrats and have a nice one... I see that you had phone verification; are you also aware of any employer verification ?
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for the wishes, As we know they didn't do any checks with the current employer, Have no Idea if they did the same with previous employer. 

At the end of our phone verification they asked us to send a test mail to their id from our company mail id. 

I was a bit frustrated last week, so had a chat with our consultant, they did mention that we couldnt predict a time line, as they had clients who received grant with in 2 days of the verification call, while some took longer than ours. 

So basically, its very difficult to predict any thing with DBIP. I just its just hoping for the best and waiting.


----------



## Majician

anoop_vn said:


> We got our grant this tuesday, from GSM Brisbane.
> I think Brisbane talks longer.
> Check out time lines.
> I was talking to our consultant, they were saying almost all applications lodged in 2015 posted oct. with claimed experience are going through verification calls, due to some scandal. which happened in Oct.
> And after verification call, even if they feel a little doubtful they are doing physical checks.
> I guess that explains the delay.


Yes I read that story in the news, but do you think I can still get employment verification since it has been more than 4 months since CO contact and I checked with my previous employers and current employer and all of them said they did not receive anything at all?


----------



## dakshch

The DIBP year runs from July 1st to June 30th. 

So does it mean that unless you receive a delay mail, a decision is to be made on your application in this year itself ??


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

50 Days and Counting..


----------



## SqOats

dakshch said:


> The DIBP year runs from July 1st to June 30th.
> 
> So does it mean that unless you receive a delay mail, a decision is to be made on your application in this year itself ??


Yes, that is correct. Last year, in may applicants started to get delay mail and eventually got the grant after July. But, it all depends on the visa caps.


----------



## prasanthkrish

vikaschandra said:


> It is possible that they can send email too for detailed information. Many a times they just confirm it via call and no emails are sent.
> 
> if the HR delays DIBP official would send reminders and as known not having received the reply to the email would mean the verification is not completed which might delay further proceedings.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ohhhh...not again further delays..........
> 
> i will try to call all the HR personnel of all the ex companies....


----------



## dakshch

SqOats said:


> Yes, that is correct. Last year, in may applicants started to get delay mail and eventually got the grant after July. But, it all depends on the visa caps.




If that's true, then unless we receive a delay mail, the excruciating wait can last only 70 more days.


----------



## theskyisalive

dakshch said:


> If that's true, then unless we receive a delay mail, the excruciating wait can last only 70 more days.


..take a look at no. of 189 grants(source:myimmitracker) in May last year..sometime in middle of May it became 0 and was pretty much at 0 for entire June2015!


----------



## raj747

Majician said:


> Yes I read that story in the news, but do you think I can still get employment verification since it has been more than 4 months since CO contact and I checked with my previous employers and current employer and all of them said they did not receive anything at all?



what scandal?? what happened in OCT month?? why this delay??


----------



## arun32

This visa journey is really excruciating , frustrating and painful.

How long i need to wait, passing each and every day with pain ,agony and disappointment
i guess , my case will not be looked back till the end of this financial year, and i have ran enough behind my "AUSTRALIAN DREAM" sacrificing a looooot...


*I dont know what is in hold for me, after getting visa, all our real battle starts after that...

Suddenly it feels like life has become very difficult , to live ,no to survive itself.
Feeling very suffocated every minute of life, 
when will this never ending wait will end, no one knows, 
when will this never ending sadness vanishes or will it vanish from my life 

Oh GOD , please bless us all, 
the victims of dreams, 
the victims of hope 
and the victims of life....*


----------



## prasanthkrish

arun32 said:


> This visa journey is really excruciating , frustrating and painful.
> 
> How long i need to wait, passing each and every day with pain ,agony and disappointment
> i guess , my case will not be looked back till the end of this financial year, and i have ran enough behind my "AUSTRALIAN DREAM" sacrificing a looooot...
> 
> 
> *I dont know what is in hold for me, after getting visa, all our real battle starts after that...
> 
> Suddenly it feels like life has become very difficult , to live ,no to survive itself.
> Feeling very suffocated every minute of life,
> when will this never ending wait will end, no one knows,
> when will this never ending sadness vanishes or will it vanish from my life
> 
> Oh GOD , please bless us all,
> the victims of dreams,
> the victims of hope
> and the victims of life....*


Did you check with your previous employers, if they had received any email from Ozz high commission. Most of the times company will not reply back on time.

In my case i presume all the companies which i worked/ Working would have received the email by 11th of April.

I was able to ask two of them to reply back now. Another is not even picking up my call. 
Thinking of a way to ask my Current company HR


----------



## rosharma9

*EOI - Work experience question*

Hi,
I have assessed by skill through ACS and I can claim points from July 2010. However, I left my last employment on December 2015. Now I am just a freelancer consultant. How should I fill EOI form? Should it be continued employment? OR I need to show some proof of my freelancing. I am claiming points for just 5+ years from July 2010 to Dec 2015.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## arun32

prasanthkrish said:


> Did you check with your previous employers, if they had received any email from Ozz high commission. Most of the times company will not reply back on time.
> 
> In my case i presume all the companies which i worked/ Working would have received the email by 11th of April.
> 
> I was able to ask two of them to reply back now. Another is not even picking up my call.
> Thinking of a way to ask my Current company HR


I am trying to contact my previous employer( am not working now, resigned in Jan 2016).

But they are not picking, landline number is also not working..


----------



## prasanthkrish

arun32 said:


> I am trying to contact my previous employer( am not working now, resigned in Jan 2016).
> 
> But they are not picking, landline number is also not working..


I guess, it is better to pay them a visit.


----------



## yogeshs

Hello All, 

I am new member for this forum, here are my details for 189 visa
1st Invitation: 05 Sept 2015 ( Lapsed... Could not apply for VISA because of business trip)
2nd Invitation: 23 Nov 2015
VISA Applied: 31 Dec 2015
Medicals: 08 Jan 2016
CO Allotted: 20 Jan 2016 and requested for PCC
PCC Submitted: 22 Jan 2016 Updated PCC (Mine / Spouse)
Emp Verification : 08 March 2016 ( Manager replied on same day)
Notification email: 22 March 2016 ( Got email saying No more documents are required, Assessment in progress)
Grant : Waiting..

Did i made mistake by applying visa on 31 Dec 2015 ?
I would have waited for 1-2 more weeks and applied..
When i see many guys applied in 2016 are getting grant earlier... 

mine is almost 4 months and still waiting..


----------



## saimails

Hi All,

I do not frequently post here but do check all your posts everyday. I guess this forum is now the only way for me and my wife to keep ourselves believing that we can still get the grant before June this year. We are losing hope against hope as it has been 7 months now since visa submission date and we are still waiting. Below is our timeline:

Skills Assessment Application (965452) - 26/06/2015
Positive Skill Assessment response- 30/06/2015
EOI application submission - 16/08/2015
Visa Invitation - 08/09/2015
Visa application filed - 19/09/2015
Case officer contact - 28/10/2015
Uploaded PCC for spouse - 03/11/2015
Employment verification sent by current company to High commission Delhi - 5/2/2016
Got personal verification call from High commission Delhi - 11/2/2016

It has been more than 6 months since CO contact and more than 2 months since employment verification but we are still waiting.
I guess we are also the only Sep 2015 applicants waiting for 189 visa for ICT BA occupation as per the Immitracker.

Have called and mailed DIBP multiple times but no update or reply being given. Feeling utterly helpless and frustrated.


----------



## samage

saimails said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I do not frequently post here but do check all your posts everyday. I guess this forum is now the only way for me and my wife to keep ourselves believing that we can still get the grant before June this year. We are losing hope against hope as it has been 7 months now since visa submission date and we are still waiting. Below is our timeline:
> 
> Skills Assessment Application (965452) - 26/06/2015
> Positive Skill Assessment response- 30/06/2015
> EOI application submission - 16/08/2015
> Visa Invitation - 08/09/2015
> Visa application filed - 19/09/2015
> Case officer contact - 28/10/2015
> Uploaded PCC for spouse - 03/11/2015
> Employment verification sent by current company to High commission Delhi - 5/2/2016
> Got personal verification call from High commission Delhi - 11/2/2016
> 
> It has been more than 6 months since CO contact and more than 2 months since employment verification but we are still waiting.
> I guess we are also the only Sep 2015 applicants waiting for 189 visa for ICT BA occupation as per the Immitracker.
> 
> Have called and mailed DIBP multiple times but no update or reply being given. Feeling utterly helpless and frustrated.



Dont worry dear, I am too september applicant more and less same situation with me.


----------



## arun32

prasanthkrish said:


> I guess, it is better to pay them a visit.


Just contacted my last employer, and they dint get any call/ mail for employment verification.

Waiting for other 2 employers reply...


----------



## prasanthkrish

arun32 said:


> Just contacted my last employer, and they dint get any call/ mail for employment verification.
> 
> Waiting for other 2 employers reply...


In my case Ozzie high commission had sent emails to all the four companies which i worked/Working on the same day..

So i think they are either set to verify or not going to verify.


----------



## Majician

prasanthkrish said:


> In my case Ozzie high commission had sent emails to all the four companies which i worked/Working on the same day..
> 
> So i think they are either set to verify or not going to verify.


You mean on 11th April all of them got request for verification?


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> You mean on 11th April all of them got request for verification?


I Contacted 3 out of 4 by now. Timelines below

*1st company*: Got the verification email on 11th of April

*2nd company*: Received call on 7th April ( He attended and told them that the employment is legitimate. Still they ask for verification by email. But HR manager was out of office he asked them to send the docs for verification by this week. Till now not received any email from OZZ High commission. )

*3rd Company*: Got the verification email on 11th of April

*4th Company (Current)* : Yet to ask. Need to find a diplomatic channel for that.. But i guess it should have been also in the same time frame. Will let you know soon


----------



## Majician

prasanthkrish said:


> I Contacted 3 out of 4 by now. Timelines below
> 
> *1st company*: Got the verification email on 11th of April
> 
> *2nd company*: Received call on 7th April ( He attended and told them that the employment is legitimate. Still they ask for verification by email. But HR manager was out of office he asked them to send the docs for verification by this week. Till now not received any email from OZZ High commission. )
> 
> *3rd Company*: Got the verification email on 11th of April
> 
> *4th Company (Current)* : Yet to ask. Need to find a diplomatic channel for that.. But i guess it should have been also in the same time frame. Will let you know soon


Great, atleast things are moving for you !!


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> Great, atleast things are moving for you !!


Bhai,

Did you check with your previous employers?


----------



## Majician

prasanthkrish said:


> Bhai,
> 
> Did you check with your previous employers?


Yes 2 of them, just checked in the morning, they did not receive anything yet !


----------



## dakshch

136 days.

Just have tomorrow's day before a 3 day holiday spell. Hope to get lucky tomorrow. Fingers crossed.
Good luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## arun32

Day by day and minute by minute, i feel like, my case will get pushed o next financial year, its been more than 1 year now


----------



## sachin_noida

142 days gone, Now I have changed my address, 

Will updating them can have a delay effect on my application ???


----------



## rajwin502

prasanthkrish said:


> In my case Ozzie high commission had sent emails to all the four companies which i worked/Working on the same day..
> 
> So i think they are either set to verify or not going to verify.


Did you submit payslips, employment offer letters, bank statements, IT papers and rreference letters on company letter head? 
I find it strange that they chose to verify with all four past employers.


----------



## prasanthkrish

rajwin502 said:


> Did you submit payslips, employment offer letters, bank statements, IT papers and rreference letters on company letter head?
> I find it strange that they chose to verify with all four past employers.


Yup. I had provided all those above mentioned. Still they are doing this. Besides I had got affidavits also. I don't think there is anything else you can give


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> Yes 2 of them, just checked in the morning, they did not receive anything yet !


Don't worry mate. Then i think there won't be any verification planned for you. 
You can expect soon your grant


----------



## rajwin502

prasanthkrish said:


> Don't worry mate. Then i think there won't be any verification planned for you.
> You can expect soon your grant


Looks like it depends more on Co's mood rather than the documents you submit to decide on employment verifications?


----------



## Majician

prasanthkrish said:


> Don't worry mate. Then i think there won't be any verification planned for you.
> You can expect soon your grant


Insha Allah I hope so


----------



## rohitjaggi

I added my partner in my current application now.

I have waited around 5 months after the CO contact but no luck and did not want to do the same for my partner by applying her PR after getting mine.

This time got a migration agent to apply for additional applicant and submitted all the form but still no deduction made from my credit card.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

rohitjaggi said:


> I added my partner in my current application now.
> 
> I have waited around 5 months after the CO contact but no luck and did not want to do the same for my partner by applying her PR after getting mine.
> 
> This time got a migration agent to apply for additional applicant and submitted all the form but still no deduction made from my credit card.




Thinking about which, I added my newborn on 26.Feb.2016, fee for which was charged only after the 2nd co contact on 08.Apr. I guess it will happen once a CO attends to your case.


----------



## pkd

Good Morning ! everyone 

I just called DIBP this morning and requested for an update on my application status. The lady was helpful and gave me an update by looking at my Application. She said the Case officer has opened the application yesterday and will get back to me if they need more documents. But she was not clear on how many more days or weeks it will take if all documents are good   

My timelines:

*Application Lodged 189 -* 01/03/2016
*CO first contact -* 22/03/2016 (Requested for Proof of Relationship, even though I had submitted Marriage Certificate) 
*Update from DIBP on call - 22/04/2016* : Case officer has opened the application on 21/04/2016 and review is in Progress
*Grant: ???*


----------



## zaid418

Hi
Which number did you call?
and what exactly you asked
Did you submit Form 1221 
or Did the case officer requested you


----------



## sbtbest

*And its a grant!!*

Good morning all fellow waiting members!!

I got the golden email this morning at 11:45 Sydney time.

My timelines:
Applied 18-Dec-2015
Co contact: 11-01-2016
Skilled.support: 27-01-2016
Skilled.support: 15-02-2016
Update department regarding change of address: 21-04-2016
Visa grant: 22-04-2016

Analyst programmer, 261311
No employment verification
Points claimed for employment : 5
Total points in EOI: 70

I wish and pray sincerely for everyone that you all get the grants soon!


----------



## Majician

sbtbest said:


> Good morning all fellow waiting members!!
> 
> I got the golden email this morning at 11:45 Sydney time.
> 
> My timelines:
> Applied 18-Dec-2015
> Co contact: 11-01-2016
> Skilled.support: 27-01-2016
> Skilled.support: 15-02-2016
> Update department regarding change of address: 21-04-2016
> Visa grant: 22-04-2016
> 
> Analyst programmer, 261311
> No employment verification
> Points claimed for employment : 5
> Total points in EOI: 70
> 
> I wish and pray sincerely for everyone that you all get the grants soon!


Congrats !!! Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## sbtbest

Majician said:


> Congrats !!! Adelaide or Brisbane?


I thought my case was with brisbane. But i got my grant and in the letter it was a co from Adelaide. 
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## pras07

prasanthkrish said:


> Yup. I had provided all those above mentioned. Still they are doing this. Besides I had got affidavits also. I don't think there is anything else you can give


I think they do verification for sure if you are claiming experience points. Right?


----------



## NGK

sbtbest said:


> Good morning all fellow waiting members!!
> 
> I got the golden email this morning at 11:45 Sydney time.
> 
> My timelines:
> Applied 18-Dec-2015
> Co contact: 11-01-2016
> Skilled.support: 27-01-2016
> Skilled.support: 15-02-2016
> Update department regarding change of address: 21-04-2016
> Visa grant: 22-04-2016
> 
> Analyst programmer, 261311
> No employment verification
> Points claimed for employment : 5
> Total points in EOI: 70
> 
> I wish and pray sincerely for everyone that you all get the grants soon!


Congrats man !!! have a nice day !!!!


----------



## theskyisalive

Great start to the day..its already 3 grants on the forum...hope the trend continues!


----------



## charlie31

I received Grant! this morning as well.


----------



## gaus

sbtbest said:


> Good morning all fellow waiting members!!
> 
> I got the golden email this morning at 11:45 Sydney time.
> 
> My timelines:
> Applied 18-Dec-2015
> Co contact: 11-01-2016
> Skilled.support: 27-01-2016
> Skilled.support: 15-02-2016
> Update department regarding change of address: 21-04-2016
> Visa grant: 22-04-2016
> 
> Analyst programmer, 261311
> No employment verification
> Points claimed for employment : 5
> Total points in EOI: 70
> 
> I wish and pray sincerely for everyone that you all get the grants soon!


Congratulations! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus

charlie31 said:


> I received Grant! this morning as well.


Congratulations! All the best Charlie! Can you please post your complete timeline for mobile users

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## prasanthkrish

rajwin502 said:


> Looks like it depends more on Co's mood rather than the documents you submit to decide on employment verifications?


Yeah. But still i don't understand the way it works. After 4 months of doing nothing they had gone for employment verification now. If they thought employment verification is necessary they could have started that long back. I suspect, they simply needs to delay the process.

When i checked with one of my previous employers today, they say OZ high commission keeps on coming back and asking lot of other things. Why cant they send their queries in a single email and close it once and for all.

I really dont know if i get through the process or not.


----------



## prasanthkrish

Congrats to all the guys who had received their grants. Enjoy guys....Its your day...


----------



## andreyx108b

sbtbest said:


> Good morning all fellow waiting members!! I got the golden email this morning at 11:45 Sydney time. My timelines: Applied 18-Dec-2015 Co contact: 11-01-2016 Skilled.support: 27-01-2016 Skilled.support: 15-02-2016 Update department regarding change of address: 21-04-2016 Visa grant: 22-04-2016 Analyst programmer, 261311 No employment verification Points claimed for employment : 5 Total points in EOI: 70 I wish and pray sincerely for everyone that you all get the grants soon!


Congrats!


----------



## deepgill

sbtbest said:


> Good morning all fellow waiting members!!
> 
> I got the golden email this morning at 11:45 Sydney time.
> 
> My timelines:
> Applied 18-Dec-2015
> Co contact: 11-01-2016
> Skilled.support: 27-01-2016
> Skilled.support: 15-02-2016
> Update department regarding change of address: 21-04-2016
> Visa grant: 22-04-2016
> 
> Analyst programmer, 261311
> No employment verification
> Points claimed for employment : 5
> Total points in EOI: 70
> 
> I wish and pray sincerely for everyone that you all get the grants soon!


Congratulations sbtbest🎉🎇


----------



## deepgill

charlie31 said:


> I received Grant! this morning as well.


Congratulations... charlie👍🍹


----------



## Heywb

Majician said:


> Insha Allah I hope so


Dont worry bro, InshaAllah we all will have our grants very soon. 
I called DIBP yesterday telling them its been 180 days now after visa application and they told me hopefully next month you will get the decision.


----------



## vikaschandra

sbtbest said:


> Good morning all fellow waiting members!!
> 
> I got the golden email this morning at 11:45 Sydney time.
> 
> My timelines:
> Applied 18-Dec-2015
> Co contact: 11-01-2016
> Skilled.support: 27-01-2016
> Skilled.support: 15-02-2016
> Update department regarding change of address: 21-04-2016
> Visa grant: 22-04-2016
> 
> Analyst programmer, 261311
> No employment verification
> Points claimed for employment : 5
> Total points in EOI: 70
> 
> I wish and pray sincerely for everyone that you all get the grants soon!


Congratulations


----------



## vikaschandra

charlie31 said:


> I received Grant! this morning as well.


Congratulations


----------



## tusharbapu87

Good morning friends
my physical verification have conducted by Australia high commission people. 1 was australian lady and second one was indian people. they were come at office around 12:30 and meet me. they have taken my interview, and ask about my job profiles and duties, time duration was 1hour. all information i provide them by orally and also explain about my responsibilities. they also cross check with other office which are situated around my office and they also confirmed that i am working in XYZ company. i hope they are satisfied. fingure crosse for grant


----------



## arun32

tusharbapu87 said:


> Good morning friends
> my physical verification have conducted by Australia high commission people. 1 was australian lady and second one was indian people. they were come at office around 12:30 and meet me. they have taken my interview, and ask about my job profiles and duties, time duration was 1hour. all information i provide them by orally and also explain about my responsibilities. they also cross check with other office which are situated around my office and they also confirmed that i am working in XYZ company. i hope they are satisfied. fingure crosse for grant


Whats your occupation code


----------



## amar_klanti

Congrats 


sbtbest said:


> Good morning all fellow waiting members!!
> 
> I got the golden email this morning at 11:45 Sydney time.
> 
> My timelines:
> Applied 18-Dec-2015
> Co contact: 11-01-2016
> Skilled.support: 27-01-2016
> Skilled.support: 15-02-2016
> Update department regarding change of address: 21-04-2016
> Visa grant: 22-04-2016
> 
> Analyst programmer, 261311
> No employment verification
> Points claimed for employment : 5
> Total points in EOI: 70
> 
> I wish and pray sincerely for everyone that you all get the grants soon!


----------



## pareshprince

tusharbapu87 said:


> Good morning friends
> my physical verification have conducted by Australia high commission people. 1 was australian lady and second one was indian people. they were come at office around 12:30 and meet me. they have taken my interview, and ask about my job profiles and duties, time duration was 1hour. all information i provide them by orally and also explain about my responsibilities. they also cross check with other office which are situated around my office and they also confirmed that i am working in XYZ company. i hope they are satisfied. fingure crosse for grant


Give me your contact number.

same as me. my physical verification done on 18th Apr, 2016.


----------



## deepgill

tusharbapu87 said:


> Good morning friends
> my physical verification have conducted by Australia high commission people. 1 was australian lady and second one was indian people. they were come at office around 12:30 and meet me. they have taken my interview, and ask about my job profiles and duties, time duration was 1hour. all information i provide them by orally and also explain about my responsibilities. they also cross check with other office which are situated around my office and they also confirmed that i am working in XYZ company. i hope they are satisfied. fingure crosse for grant


Hi Tushar... Mine was on 29th February and atill waiting for lucky day.😩😥.
Best of luck mate.


----------



## tusharbapu87

pareshprince said:


> Give me your contact number.
> 
> same as me. my physical verification done on 18th Apr, 2016.


You mention your contact no. I will call you


----------



## pareshprince

tusharbapu87 said:


> You mention your contact no. I will call you


I can't post here. and there are no option to personal message for you. if you send personal message then send me otherwise enable personal message to your profile. so i can send my number to you.


----------



## Laxmikanth513

225 days completed,, this wait killing me ,,, don't know what is happening in my case, called many times to DIBP,unfortunately same answer like, your application is under mandatory cheks,, don't know what checks they are doing and how many days required them to verify,, God only can change my fate,,,,, my time is,,,,
Visa lodged- 08 September 2015
CO contact- 16-octomber 2015
Call from high commission- 12- January 2016( to my bad luck I was busy in work so didn't speak well and asked them is it compulsory to answer your questions in the end she again asked me about my work experience I just explained in two minutes after that nothing,,) worried about that call ,,, don't know what is going to happen,,,


----------



## Heywb

*Visa Granted *

 ALhamdullilah Got visa granted just now @ 10:25 AM Pakistan standard Time

In the morning i was checking the comments and was thing that another week has passed by but after few minutes got the grant letters in email.

Special thanks to Keeda, Magician Gaus, andrey, pride, samage and all active members of this forum who really supported me throughout this long wait. I am hopeful that all of us who are still waiting will get the grants very soon inshaAllah.

My Timelines are as below

263311- Telecommunication professional
Visa 189 with 60 points / Visa 190 with 65 points
EOI Submitted : 31st july 2015
Invitation : 22nd October
Visa Applied : 26th October
Docs Uploaded: 4th November
PCC: 6th November
Medicals: 13th November
CO assignment; 13th November (Brisbane)
Additional Documents Submitted: 17th November
Called to Brisbane office : 12 Jan 2016
Employment verification: 13 Jan 2016
Called to DIBP: 21st April 2016
Grant : 22nd April 2016 @ 10:25AM PS


----------



## tusharbapu87

pareshprince said:


> I can't post here. and there are no option to personal message for you. if you send personal message then send me otherwise enable personal message to your profile. so i can send my number to you.


I enable it


----------



## theskyisalive

Heywb said:


> ALhamdullilah Got visa granted just now @ 10:25 AM Pakistan standard Time
> 
> In the morning i was checking the comments and was thing that another week has passed by but after few minutes got the grant letters in email.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Magician Gaus, andrey, pride, samage and all active members of this forum who really supported me throughout this long wait. I am hopeful that all of us who are still waiting will get the grants very soon inshaAllah.
> 
> My Timelines are as below
> 
> 263311- Telecommunication professional
> Visa 189 with 60 points / Visa 190 with 65 points
> EOI Submitted : 31st july 2015
> Invitation : 22nd October
> Visa Applied : 26th October
> Docs Uploaded: 4th November
> PCC: 6th November
> Medicals: 13th November
> CO assignment; 13th November (Brisbane)
> Additional Documents Submitted: 17th November
> Called to Brisbane office : 12 Jan 2016
> Employment verification: 13 Jan 2016
> Called to DIBP: 21st April 2016
> Grant : 22nd April 2016 @ 10:25AM PS


Congratulations!

What was the response when you called them yesterday?


----------



## raghum4u

Heywb said:


> ALhamdullilah Got visa granted just now @ 10:25 AM Pakistan standard Time
> 
> In the morning i was checking the comments and was thing that another week has passed by but after few minutes got the grant letters in email.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Magician Gaus, andrey, pride, samage and all active members of this forum who really supported me throughout this long wait. I am hopeful that all of us who are still waiting will get the grants very soon inshaAllah.
> 
> My Timelines are as below
> 
> 263311- Telecommunication professional
> Visa 189 with 60 points / Visa 190 with 65 points
> EOI Submitted : 31st july 2015
> Invitation : 22nd October
> Visa Applied : 26th October
> Docs Uploaded: 4th November
> PCC: 6th November
> Medicals: 13th November
> CO assignment; 13th November (Brisbane)
> Additional Documents Submitted: 17th November
> Called to Brisbane office : 12 Jan 2016
> Employment verification: 13 Jan 2016
> Called to DIBP: 21st April 2016
> Grant : 22nd April 2016 @ 10:25AM PS


Congrats buddy... .!! Wish the same for others as well...!!


----------



## Laxmikanth513

Heywb congratulations,,, all the best for future


----------



## amar_klanti

Congrats...did you get any fruitful answer when call them yesterday?


Heywb said:


> ALhamdullilah Got visa granted just now @ 10:25 AM Pakistan standard Time
> 
> In the morning i was checking the comments and was thing that another week has passed by but after few minutes got the grant letters in email.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Magician Gaus, andrey, pride, samage and all active members of this forum who really supported me throughout this long wait. I am hopeful that all of us who are still waiting will get the grants very soon inshaAllah.
> 
> My Timelines are as below
> 
> 263311- Telecommunication professional
> Visa 189 with 60 points / Visa 190 with 65 points
> EOI Submitted : 31st july 2015
> Invitation : 22nd October
> Visa Applied : 26th October
> Docs Uploaded: 4th November
> PCC: 6th November
> Medicals: 13th November
> CO assignment; 13th November (Brisbane)
> Additional Documents Submitted: 17th November
> Called to Brisbane office : 12 Jan 2016
> Employment verification: 13 Jan 2016
> Called to DIBP: 21st April 2016
> Grant : 22nd April 2016 @ 10:25AM PS


----------



## pareshprince

tusharbapu87 said:


> I enable it


still i can't msg you.


----------



## deepgill

Heywb said:


> ALhamdullilah Got visa granted just now @ 10:25 AM Pakistan standard Time
> 
> In the morning i was checking the comments and was thing that another week has passed by but after few minutes got the grant letters in email.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Magician Gaus, andrey, pride, samage and all active members of this forum who really supported me throughout this long wait. I am hopeful that all of us who are still waiting will get the grants very soon inshaAllah.
> 
> My Timelines are as below
> 
> 263311- Telecommunication professional
> Visa 189 with 60 points / Visa 190 with 65 points
> EOI Submitted : 31st july 2015
> Invitation : 22nd October
> Visa Applied : 26th October
> Docs Uploaded: 4th November
> PCC: 6th November
> Medicals: 13th November
> CO assignment; 13th November (Brisbane)
> Additional Documents Submitted: 17th November
> Called to Brisbane office : 12 Jan 2016
> Employment verification: 13 Jan 2016
> Called to DIBP: 21st April 2016
> Grant : 22nd April 2016 @ 10:25AM PS


Congratulations... Heywb. Really happy for you🍻 enjoy dear


----------



## Heywb

theskyisalive said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> What was the response when you called them yesterday?


Thanks, 

The responce was quite satisfactory yesterday , I called DIBP yesterday telling them its been 180 days now after visa application and they told me that CO will visit in next few weeks for final decision and cannot give you timelines but hopefully next month you will get the decision.


----------



## Heywb

amar_klanti said:


> Congrats...did you get any fruitful answer when call them yesterday?


Thanks, 

The responce was quite satisfactory yesterday , I called DIBP yesterday telling them its been 180 days now after visa application and they told me that CO will visit in next few weeks for final decision and cannot give you timelines but hopefully next month you will get the decision.


----------



## jumboboss

Heywb said:


> ALhamdullilah Got visa granted just now @ 10:25 AM Pakistan standard Time
> 
> In the morning i was checking the comments and was thing that another week has passed by but after few minutes got the grant letters in email.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Magician Gaus, andrey, pride, samage and all active members of this forum who really supported me throughout this long wait. I am hopeful that all of us who are still waiting will get the grants very soon inshaAllah.
> 
> My Timelines are as below
> 
> 263311- Telecommunication professional
> Visa 189 with 60 points / Visa 190 with 65 points
> EOI Submitted : 31st july 2015
> Invitation : 22nd October
> Visa Applied : 26th October
> Docs Uploaded: 4th November
> PCC: 6th November
> Medicals: 13th November
> CO assignment; 13th November (Brisbane)
> Additional Documents Submitted: 17th November
> Called to Brisbane office : 12 Jan 2016
> Employment verification: 13 Jan 2016
> Called to DIBP: 21st April 2016
> Grant : 22nd April 2016 @ 10:25AM PS


Dear Heywb,

I am very much Happy to see your grant. Wish you many many congrats. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## gaus

Heywb said:


> ALhamdullilah Got visa granted just now @ 10:25 AM Pakistan standard Time
> 
> In the morning i was checking the comments and was thing that another week has passed by but after few minutes got the grant letters in email.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Magician Gaus, andrey, pride, samage and all active members of this forum who really supported me throughout this long wait. I am hopeful that all of us who are still waiting will get the grants very soon inshaAllah.
> 
> My Timelines are as below
> 
> 263311- Telecommunication professional
> Visa 189 with 60 points / Visa 190 with 65 points
> EOI Submitted : 31st july 2015
> Invitation : 22nd October
> Visa Applied : 26th October
> Docs Uploaded: 4th November
> PCC: 6th November
> Medicals: 13th November
> CO assignment; 13th November (Brisbane)
> Additional Documents Submitted: 17th November
> Called to Brisbane office : 12 Jan 2016
> Employment verification: 13 Jan 2016
> Called to DIBP: 21st April 2016
> Grant : 22nd April 2016 @ 10:25AM PS


Hearty Congratulations Mate!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## sm_adil2002

Congratulations mate, best of luck for your future.


----------



## Greg1946

Guys need some help 

I received a natural justice letter on 21st march on some court document . The document was authentic and I have given valid legal documents to prove my case and also gave a fresh order from the courts confirming the authenticity of the old order and clarifying all points 

I don't see any risk as the document was valid and I have given all evidences to prove that 

Need help to understand what does natural justice mean - is the case transferred to some other legal team to manage or would it be the co who will continue to manage 

How much time does it take for whichever department to come back post my response 

Anyone with similar experience or knowledge around the subject please help


----------



## andreyx108b

Heywb said:


> ALhamdullilah Got visa granted just now @ 10:25 AM Pakistan standard Time In the morning i was checking the comments and was thing that another week has passed by but after few minutes got the grant letters in email. Special thanks to Keeda, Magician Gaus, andrey, pride, samage and all active members of this forum who really supported me throughout this long wait. I am hopeful that all of us who are still waiting will get the grants very soon inshaAllah. My Timelines are as below 263311- Telecommunication professional Visa 189 with 60 points / Visa 190 with 65 points EOI Submitted : 31st july 2015 Invitation : 22nd October Visa Applied : 26th October Docs Uploaded: 4th November PCC: 6th November Medicals: 13th November CO assignment; 13th November (Brisbane) Additional Documents Submitted: 17th November Called to Brisbane office : 12 Jan 2016 Employment verification: 13 Jan 2016 Called to DIBP: 21st April 2016 Grant : 22nd April 2016 @ 10:25AM PS



Congrats!!


----------



## prasanthkrish

tusharbapu87 said:


> Good morning friends
> my physical verification have conducted by Australia high commission people. 1 was australian lady and second one was indian people. they were come at office around 12:30 and meet me. they have taken my interview, and ask about my job profiles and duties, time duration was 1hour. all information i provide them by orally and also explain about my responsibilities. they also cross check with other office which are situated around my office and they also confirmed that i am working in XYZ company. i hope they are satisfied. fingure crosse for grant


Did they gave you a call before meeting you at your office?


----------



## Majician

Laxmikanth513 said:


> 225 days completed,, this wait killing me ,,, don't know what is happening in my case, called many times to DIBP,unfortunately same answer like, your application is under mandatory cheks,, don't know what checks they are doing and how many days required them to verify,, God only can change my fate,,,,, my time is,,,,
> Visa lodged- 08 September 2015
> CO contact- 16-octomber 2015
> Call from high commission- 12- January 2016( to my bad luck I was busy in work so didn't speak well and asked them is it compulsory to answer your questions in the end she again asked me about my work experience I just explained in two minutes after that nothing,,) worried about that call ,,, don't know what is going to happen,,,


Why did you ask them if it was necessary to answer her question !!!

I am astonished to hear that


----------



## Majician

Heywb said:


> ALhamdullilah Got visa granted just now @ 10:25 AM Pakistan standard Time
> 
> In the morning i was checking the comments and was thing that another week has passed by but after few minutes got the grant letters in email.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Magician Gaus, andrey, pride, samage and all active members of this forum who really supported me throughout this long wait. I am hopeful that all of us who are still waiting will get the grants very soon inshaAllah.
> 
> My Timelines are as below
> 
> 263311- Telecommunication professional
> Visa 189 with 60 points / Visa 190 with 65 points
> EOI Submitted : 31st july 2015
> Invitation : 22nd October
> Visa Applied : 26th October
> Docs Uploaded: 4th November
> PCC: 6th November
> Medicals: 13th November
> CO assignment; 13th November (Brisbane)
> Additional Documents Submitted: 17th November
> Called to Brisbane office : 12 Jan 2016
> Employment verification: 13 Jan 2016
> Called to DIBP: 21st April 2016
> Grant : 22nd April 2016 @ 10:25AM PS


Brother,


Alhamdulilah, Allah is with those who wait !! Finally good news !!! 

Pray for us too !


----------



## Ashuaust

Where is your office located brother?
India?
Which state?
City?



tusharbapu87 said:


> Good morning friends
> my physical verification have conducted by Australia high commission people. 1 was australian lady and second one was indian people. they were come at office around 12:30 and meet me. they have taken my interview, and ask about my job profiles and duties, time duration was 1hour. all information i provide them by orally and also explain about my responsibilities. they also cross check with other office which are situated around my office and they also confirmed that i am working in XYZ company. i hope they are satisfied. fingure crosse for grant


----------



## prasanthkrish

Hi Guys,

I had checked with my current company today on the verification email from Ozz.
They say, they had not received any email as such. Its hard to believe.. Are they lying? (One of the biggest MNC in India and World leader in that particular product group)
Is that possible that Oz high commission send/ call to the Ex employers for verification and leave the current company?
Could anyone help me to understand are they planning for some other verification for the current employer?

Reply would be highly appreciated......


----------



## vikaschandra

Heywb said:


> ALhamdullilah Got visa granted just now @ 10:25 AM Pakistan standard Time
> 
> In the morning i was checking the comments and was thing that another week has passed by but after few minutes got the grant letters in email.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Magician Gaus, andrey, pride, samage and all active members of this forum who really supported me throughout this long wait. I am hopeful that all of us who are still waiting will get the grants very soon inshaAllah.
> 
> My Timelines are as below
> 
> 263311- Telecommunication professional
> Visa 189 with 60 points / Visa 190 with 65 points
> EOI Submitted : 31st july 2015
> Invitation : 22nd October
> Visa Applied : 26th October
> Docs Uploaded: 4th November
> PCC: 6th November
> Medicals: 13th November
> CO assignment; 13th November (Brisbane)
> Additional Documents Submitted: 17th November
> Called to Brisbane office : 12 Jan 2016
> Employment verification: 13 Jan 2016
> Called to DIBP: 21st April 2016
> Grant : 22nd April 2016 @ 10:25AM PS


Congratulations Heywb finally your case is closed now. Best wishes for your future endeavors.

Hope all other 2015 applicants get their grant soon.


----------



## rahulraju2008

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had checked with my current company today on the verification email from Ozz.
> They say, they had not received any email as such. Its hard to believe.. Are they lying? (One of the biggest MNC in India and World leader in that particular product group)
> Is that possible that Oz high commission send/ call to the Ex employers for verification and leave the current company?
> Could anyone help me to understand are they planning for some other verification for the current employer?
> 
> Reply would be highly appreciated......


Probably you submitted more than sufficient documents for the current company. Personally I also think that employment verification is done not based on the number of documents one submits but the quality of those docs. In other words how genuine those docs look. 
But I'm more interested in what diplomatic channel you used to find out if your current company got a verification call or email???


----------



## 1400ashi

sbtbest said:


> Good morning all fellow waiting members!!
> 
> I got the golden email this morning at 11:45 Sydney time.
> 
> My timelines:
> Applied 18-Dec-2015
> Co contact: 11-01-2016
> Skilled.support: 27-01-2016
> Skilled.support: 15-02-2016
> Update department regarding change of address: 21-04-2016
> Visa grant: 22-04-2016
> 
> Analyst programmer, 261311
> No employment verification
> Points claimed for employment : 5
> Total points in EOI: 70
> 
> I wish and pray sincerely for everyone that you all get the grants soon!


congrats


----------



## prasanthkrish

rahulraju2008 said:


> Probably you submitted more than sufficient documents for the current company. Personally I also think that employment verification is done not based on the number of documents one submits but the quality of those docs. In other words how genuine those docs look.
> But I'm more interested in what diplomatic channel you used to find out if your current company got a verification call or email???


Ha ha ha....

Diplomatic channel all hit the wall.....So went straight to the HR and asked them...

They asked me some questions and then said, we didnt got the email....WTH

Actually i gave more docs for the previous companies (Including Joining letters, payslips, Form 16, reference letters, relieving letters). And all the companies are well known reputed MNC's.

For the current i gave Offer letter, payslip and form 16:juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## 1400ashi

Heywb said:


> ALhamdullilah Got visa granted just now @ 10:25 AM Pakistan standard Time
> 
> In the morning i was checking the comments and was thing that another week has passed by but after few minutes got the grant letters in email.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Magician Gaus, andrey, pride, samage and all active members of this forum who really supported me throughout this long wait. I am hopeful that all of us who are still waiting will get the grants very soon inshaAllah.
> 
> My Timelines are as below
> 
> 263311- Telecommunication professional
> Visa 189 with 60 points / Visa 190 with 65 points
> EOI Submitted : 31st july 2015
> Invitation : 22nd October
> Visa Applied : 26th October
> Docs Uploaded: 4th November
> PCC: 6th November
> Medicals: 13th November
> CO assignment; 13th November (Brisbane)
> Additional Documents Submitted: 17th November
> Called to Brisbane office : 12 Jan 2016
> Employment verification: 13 Jan 2016
> Called to DIBP: 21st April 2016
> Grant : 22nd April 2016 @ 10:25AM PS


many congratulations


----------



## JAN84

Heywb said:


> ALhamdullilah Got visa granted just now @ 10:25 AM Pakistan standard Time
> 
> In the morning i was checking the comments and was thing that another week has passed by but after few minutes got the grant letters in email.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Magician Gaus, andrey, pride, samage and all active members of this forum who really supported me throughout this long wait. I am hopeful that all of us who are still waiting will get the grants very soon inshaAllah.
> 
> My Timelines are as below
> 
> 263311- Telecommunication professional
> Visa 189 with 60 points / Visa 190 with 65 points
> EOI Submitted : 31st july 2015
> Invitation : 22nd October
> Visa Applied : 26th October
> Docs Uploaded: 4th November
> PCC: 6th November
> Medicals: 13th November
> CO assignment; 13th November (Brisbane)
> Additional Documents Submitted: 17th November
> Called to Brisbane office : 12 Jan 2016
> Employment verification: 13 Jan 2016
> Called to DIBP: 21st April 2016
> Grant : 22nd April 2016 @ 10:25AM PS


Great News dear. Finally you got your grant. All the very best and do pray for us as well..


----------



## JAN84

charlie31 said:


> I received Grant! this morning as well.


Congrats Charlie.. All the best.


----------



## JAN84

sbtbest said:


> Good morning all fellow waiting members!!
> 
> I got the golden email this morning at 11:45 Sydney time.
> 
> My timelines:
> Applied 18-Dec-2015
> Co contact: 11-01-2016
> Skilled.support: 27-01-2016
> Skilled.support: 15-02-2016
> Update department regarding change of address: 21-04-2016
> Visa grant: 22-04-2016
> 
> Analyst programmer, 261311
> No employment verification
> Points claimed for employment : 5
> Total points in EOI: 70
> 
> I wish and pray sincerely for everyone that you all get the grants soon!


Congrats dear... Enjoy


----------



## vikaschandra

Greg1946 said:


> Guys need some help
> 
> I received a natural justice letter on 21st march on some court document . The document was authentic and I have given valid legal documents to prove my case and also gave a fresh order from the courts confirming the authenticity of the old order and clarifying all points
> 
> I don't see any risk as the document was valid and I have given all evidences to prove that
> 
> Need help to understand what does natural justice mean - is the case transferred to some other legal team to manage or would it be the co who will continue to manage
> 
> How much time does it take for whichever department to come back post my response
> 
> Anyone with similar experience or knowledge around the subject please help


You Received he Letter of Nautral Justice on 21st March 2016 hope you have replied back to the letter since I presume the duration to revert with Justification and more eveidences is 28 days.

Letter of Natural Justice s57 is issued to the applicant when the DIBP offical working on the case receives adverse information while performing Integrity check. 

Upon receiving adverse Information and sending letter of Natural Justice s57 DIBP gives right to fair hearing wherein the appellant is give the appellant gets an opportunity to comment on the adverse information

I presume The case remains with DIBP but on different level. Some have received grants who were able to prove the truthfulness of their case and some were denied who had forged documents. 

Best wishes with your application.


----------



## ankit_smart

Heywb said:


> ALhamdullilah Got visa granted just now @ 10:25 AM Pakistan standard Time
> 
> In the morning i was checking the comments and was thing that another week has passed by but after few minutes got the grant letters in email.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Magician Gaus, andrey, pride, samage and all active members of this forum who really supported me throughout this long wait. I am hopeful that all of us who are still waiting will get the grants very soon inshaAllah.
> 
> My Timelines are as below
> 
> 263311- Telecommunication professional
> Visa 189 with 60 points / Visa 190 with 65 points
> EOI Submitted : 31st july 2015
> Invitation : 22nd October
> Visa Applied : 26th October
> Docs Uploaded: 4th November
> PCC: 6th November
> Medicals: 13th November
> CO assignment; 13th November (Brisbane)
> Additional Documents Submitted: 17th November
> Called to Brisbane office : 12 Jan 2016
> Employment verification: 13 Jan 2016
> Called to DIBP: 21st April 2016
> Grant : 22nd April 2016 @ 10:25AM PS


Congrats heywb.

And thanks for sharing the other number of DIBP because I was trying to get in touch with DIBP for my case but I was not able to because of the heavy rush on the general number. With this new number +61731367000 I was able to connect to the operator. She told me that your case is in processing stage, it's only matter a time, please be patient.

Let's see what happens. I will call then after 20 days now if I don't receive my grant.

Thanks and best of luck heywb.


----------



## jumboboss

Heywb said:


> ALhamdullilah Got visa granted just now @ 10:25 AM Pakistan standard Time
> 
> In the morning i was checking the comments and was thing that another week has passed by but after few minutes got the grant letters in email.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Magician Gaus, andrey, pride, samage and all active members of this forum who really supported me throughout this long wait. I am hopeful that all of us who are still waiting will get the grants very soon inshaAllah.
> 
> My Timelines are as below
> 
> 263311- Telecommunication professional
> Visa 189 with 60 points / Visa 190 with 65 points
> EOI Submitted : 31st july 2015
> Invitation : 22nd October
> Visa Applied : 26th October
> Docs Uploaded: 4th November
> PCC: 6th November
> Medicals: 13th November
> CO assignment; 13th November (Brisbane)
> Additional Documents Submitted: 17th November
> Called to Brisbane office : 12 Jan 2016
> Employment verification: 13 Jan 2016
> Called to DIBP: 21st April 2016
> Grant : 22nd April 2016 @ 10:25AM PS



Dear Heywb,

What is your IED?


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Good to see some Grants today.... 
Guys enjoy the holiday instead of thinking of Grant...


----------



## rajwin502

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had checked is a th my current company today on the verification email from Ozz.
> They say, they had not received any email as such. Its hard to believe.. Are they lying? (One of the biggest MNC in India and World leader in that particular product group)
> Is that possible that Oz high commission send/ call to the Ex employers for verification and leave the current company?
> Could anyone help me to understand are they planning for some other verification for the current employer?
> 
> Reply would be highly appreciated......


My understanding with others who applied before me, is they generally conduct employee verification with the applicant's current company. 
The other possibility is that since your current firm is a MNC and probably renowned, they are only verifying employment from the less known companies. (Provided that holds good in your case). 

I notice a trend with delays in Mechanical Engineer visa processing cases. I have not cross - checked with the tracker. But I guess both our cases, as well as one of my colleague who lodged in Nov'15, is evidence enough to suggest that. 
All my employers have been large MNC's, and I have no way to even check or inform them to respond quickly to any queries from DIBP, should they receive any. 

I am just going to wait and watch, although its extremely frustrating.


----------



## zeeshan355

rajwin502 said:


> My understanding with others who applied before me, is they generally conduct employee verification with the applicant's current company.
> The other possibility is that since your current firm is a MNC and probably renowned, they are only verifying employment from the less known companies. (Provided that holds good in your case).
> 
> I notice a trend with delays in Mechanical Engineer visa processing cases. I have not cross - checked with the tracker. But I guess both our cases, as well as one of my colleague who lodged in Nov'15, is evidence enough to suggest that.
> All my employers have been large MNC's, and I have no way to even check or inform them to respond quickly to any queries from DIBP, should they receive any.
> 
> I am just going to wait and watch, although its extremely frustrating.


Me too mech. engineer, applied in feb. 2016, still waiting for grant after providing all requested info from CO.
u mean to say that they dont need mech enginers desperately??????
Anyways, instead of just building up stories, its better to wait and watch, every one here has his patience tested.

:boxing::boxing::boxing:
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

LONG WEEKEND...
DIBP will be working from Tuesday...


----------



## rajwin502

rahulraju2008 said:


> Probably you submitted more than sufficient documents for the current company. Personally I also think that employment verification is done not based on the number of documents one submits but the quality of those docs. In other words how genuine those docs look.
> But I'm more interested in what diplomatic channel you used to find out if your current company got a verification call or email???


I reckon you are right. Was looking through the tracker, some applicants who have even claimed 15 points have not had employment verification. More importantly these are post - October cases, after the alleged scandal.


----------



## Heywb

jumboboss said:


> Dear Heywb,
> 
> What is your IED?


Hi Junmoboss,

my IED is 13-Nov-2016


----------



## andreyx108b

Heywb said:


> Hi Junmoboss, my IED is 13-Nov-2016


Sort of yes, some people get quicker than 60-90 days - but most do wait ~60 days but less then 90.


----------



## Hamza77

prasanthkrish said:


> Yeah. But still i don't understand the way it works. After 4 months of doing nothing they had gone for employment verification now. If they thought employment verification is necessary they could have started that long back. I suspect, they simply needs to delay the process.
> 
> When i checked with one of my previous employers today, they say OZ high commission keeps on coming back and asking lot of other things. Why cant they send their queries in a single email and close it once and for all.
> 
> I really dont know if i get through the process or not.


Yes mate, agree with you but the dibp still uses delaying tactics even when the verification is complete.
My Verification regarding employment was completed in November 2015,after that dead silence..I am curious what is wrong with the department   
It is simply inconvenient.
My friends lodged their application in May and June , and are still waiting for the visa.


----------



## andreyx108b

Hamza77 said:


> Yes mate, agree with you but the dibp still uses delaying tactics even when the verification is complete. My Verification regarding employment was completed in November 2015,after that dead silence..I am curious what is wrong with the department   It is simply inconvenient. My friends lodged their application in May and June , and are still waiting for the visa.


Your application might have been undergoing external checks. Most of the people waiting for more than 6 months suspect its external checks.


----------



## Hamza77

andreyx108b said:


> Your application might have been undergoing external checks. Most of the people waiting for more than 6 months suspect its external checks.


Andrey Sir,may be you are right up to some extent.but when I see that there are 4 other expat friends who exactly applied in the same month (August) from the same country (Pakistan). and all of us are still waiting Every one's Employment verification is complete, even request is completed but dead silence since October 2015


----------



## charlie31

Heywb said:


> Hi Junmoboss,
> 
> my IED is 13-Nov-2016


Congratulations


----------



## Laxmikanth513

Hi Andreyx
What is external checks? What checks they conduct in this process ? I lodged my visa on September 2015 , CO allocated in October and submitted requested documents in October, got a call from high commission on January but didn't speak wel as I was in work place,, could tell me that what will be going to happen,,


----------



## andreyx108b

Laxmikanth513 said:


> Hi Andreyx What is external checks? What checks they conduct in this process ? I lodged my visa on September 2015 , CO allocated in October and submitted requested documents in October, got a call from high commission on January but didn't speak wel as I was in work place,, could tell me that what will be going to happen,,


No one fully knows what are external checks are, it goes through sone external agencies - so takes long time. 

I understand how hard it is to wait, but, you are not alone a few people i know wait since april-may-june 2015...


----------



## Laxmikanth513

Thanks Andrey,,,,, so what you say stiil how many days or months they take to complete,, I am trade person (Fitter 323211) , normally trade person are rare to apply for Australian visa,, one more thing is I didn't respond well when got cal from high commission as I was in work place,,


----------



## prasanthkrish

Hamza77 said:


> Yes mate, agree with you but the dibp still uses delaying tactics even when the verification is complete.
> My Verification regarding employment was completed in November 2015,after that dead silence..I am curious what is wrong with the department
> It is simply inconvenient.
> My friends lodged their application in May and June , and are still waiting for the visa.


Yes. I think so. Just to make my day to day life easier, I am trying to erase the thought that I had applied for visa.
Let it come when it comes. Nothing's is in our hand.


----------



## harinderjitf5

While filing visa I came ot the stage where it asks "Employement in nomination occupation", under it asks for overseas employement. Should I click yes on it as I am working in India ? Please check screenshot for more clarification.


----------



## engradnan2828

*Congrats*

Finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



heywb said:


> alhamdullilah got visa granted just now @ 10:25 am pakistan standard time
> 
> in the morning i was checking the comments and was thing that another week has passed by but after few minutes got the grant letters in email.
> 
> Special thanks to keeda, magician gaus, andrey, pride, samage and all active members of this forum who really supported me throughout this long wait. I am hopeful that all of us who are still waiting will get the grants very soon inshaallah.
> 
> My timelines are as below
> 
> 263311- telecommunication professional
> visa 189 with 60 points / visa 190 with 65 points
> eoi submitted : 31st july 2015
> invitation : 22nd october
> visa applied : 26th october
> docs uploaded: 4th november
> pcc: 6th november
> medicals: 13th november
> co assignment; 13th november (brisbane)
> additional documents submitted: 17th november
> called to brisbane office : 12 jan 2016
> employment verification: 13 jan 2016
> called to dibp: 21st april 2016
> grant : 22nd april 2016 @ 10:25am ps


----------



## KeeDa

harinderjitf5 said:


> While filing visa I came ot the stage where it asks "Employement in nomination occupation", under it asks for overseas employement. Should I click yes on it as I am working in India ? Please check screenshot for more clarification.


Yes. Indian work experience means overseas from their point of view.


----------



## prasanthkrish

Hamza77 said:


> Andrey Sir,may be you are right up to some extent.but when I see that there are 4 other expat friends who exactly applied in the same month (August) from the same country (Pakistan). and all of us are still waiting Every one's Employment verification is complete, even request is completed but dead silence since October 2015


Dont worry mate....

Lets hope for the best


----------



## charlie31

harinderjitf5 said:


> While filing visa I came ot the stage where it asks "Employement in nomination occupation", under it asks for overseas employement. Should I click yes on it as I am working in India ? Please check screenshot for more clarification.


Yes


----------



## arun32

:fingerscrossed: for this week ahead


----------



## dakshch

140 days...
Hope this coming week is the one


----------



## udeshi3002

88 days nowwww ,,:disappointed::disappointed:


----------



## manreetvirk

rajwin502 said:


> I reckon you are right. Was looking through the tracker, some applicants who have even claimed 15 points have not had employment verification. More importantly these are post - October cases, after the alleged scandal.


what was the alleged scandal you are talking about..


----------



## prasanthkrish

manreetvirk said:


> what was the alleged scandal you are talking about..


I guess he was talking about this.

No Cookies | The Courier Mail


----------



## Majician

5 hours to the countdown, may this week clears previous year's backlog !!! Best of luck guys !! I missed you all during the long weekend, we all are like a family now !!


----------



## charlie31

Majician said:


> 5 hours to the countdown, may this week clears previous year's backlog !!! Best of luck guys !! I missed you all during the long weekend, we all are like a family now !!


Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Majician

charlie31 said:


> Best of luck to you!!


Thanks Charlie !!


----------



## andreyx108b

Good luck to all!


----------



## ankit_smart

I have completed 103 days guys. Now I am also in the century club.


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> 5 hours to the countdown, may this week clears previous year's backlog !!! Best of luck guys !! I missed you all during the long weekend, we all are like a family now !!


All the best mate. Feel likewise.
I guess I should not hope that I will receive the grant anytime soon. I am undergoing EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION. (Still my current employer didn't received any email or call). 
All the best to you and others waiting for the grant.


----------



## namsfiz

Hi, any one getting grant today from Brisbane..


----------



## Hamza77

udeshi3002 said:


> 88 days nowwww ,,:disappointed::disappointed:


250 days


----------



## sol79

Adelaide has started granting visas today (based on the 189/190 grants from GSM Adelaide thread).


----------



## Hamza77

Majician said:


> 5 hours to the countdown, may this week clears previous year's backlog !!! Best of luck guys !! I missed you all during the long weekend, we all are like a family now !!


what type of countdown mate???
I am waiting since August, kindly intimate me


----------



## arun32

thought there will be loads of grants today....


----------



## Majician

arun32 said:


> thought there will be loads of grants today....


First day of the week is usually slow


----------



## australia_bound

I am moving to melbourne next week on 190 visa and my friend moving on 189 visa.
Do we need any document while travelling to Australia. We are assuming that only VISA pdf and passport is required.
Please let me know if we need any other document is required. and do we need to do anything special on Airport ??


----------



## dakshch

141 days and waiting.

Congratulations to those who received their grants today.


----------



## Majician




----------



## raghum4u

165 and still counting.... Every morning I get up and don't even see my own face but immi account to get disappointed seeing the great words "assessment in progress". Still Very high hopes for this week.... Aahaa. Silly.... but still reality. Thank God aleast we have this forum to get consoled. All the best guys....


----------



## Laxmikanth513

Mine is 229 days completed,,, don't know when it will finalize,, when they clear backlogs,, oh God (Bhagawan)please grant my visa,, everyday this wait eating me,,,


----------



## SqOats

Guys,

I got an update today. While I was expecting the grant, another CO asked for my wife's PCC from Pakistan but from another city :S. CO mentioned that in form 80 the stay is mentioned to be in Lahore but the PCC provided PCC is from sialkot.I am not aware if one can get PCC from anywhere other than the home address mentioned on national ID card. 

Anyways, luckily my wife is in Pakistan these days so I will inform her to try to get the PCC from Lahore and lets see if it works. Otherwise, I will inform the CO that it is not possible and try to provide some supporting document. C'mon DIBP, PCC from different city


----------



## Greg1946

Delayed cases for sure are all pending due to some verification happening at the back end 

I have applied in August and have been waiting for 250 days 

Received basic document request from CO in October and Jan however was never able to understand the reason for delay 

It seems like there was verification issue on one of my child's adoption court order they encountered in October however they reached out to me only in March with PIC 4020 

i have always gathered all proof and submitted now , however it seems like the verification is conducted by another team and the case officer only comes back when they hear back from this team . There is no reason otherwise for the case officer to ask me standard document when such a big doubt identified in October was pending


----------



## KeeDa

australia_bound said:


> I am moving to melbourne next week on 190 visa and my friend moving on 189 visa.
> Do we need any document while travelling to Australia. We are assuming that only VISA pdf and passport is required.
> Please let me know if we need any other document is required. and do we need to do anything special on Airport ??


Just the visa grant pdf and your passport. Nothing else is required for immigration. As for other things at airport- fill the departure card correctly at the Indian airport and likewise the incoming passenger card on arrival in Australia.


----------



## SqOats

Greg1946 said:


> Delayed cases for sure are all pending due to some verification happening at the back end
> 
> I have applied in August and have been waiting for 250 days
> 
> Received basic document request from CO in October and Jan however was never able to understand the reason for delay
> 
> It seems like there was verification issue on one of my child's adoption court order they encountered in October however they reached out to me only in March with PIC 4020
> 
> i have always gathered all proof and submitted now , however it seems like the verification is conducted by another team and the case officer only comes back when they hear back from this team . There is no reason otherwise for the case officer to ask me standard document when such a big doubt identified in October was pending


By PIC 4020 you mean you received the natural justice letter and you have replied to the letter with all the proofs, right?

Well incase of NJL, cases usually get delayed.


----------



## yogeshs

Got my VISA (189) Grant today, 

Today i got 189 VISA grant for myself, Wife and Kid

Here is my timeline 

Ist Invitation : 04 Sept 2015 ( Lapsed because of my travel, i could not prepare my kid passport)
2nd Invitation : 23 Nov 2015
VISA Application lodge: 31 Dec 2015
CO Allocated ( requested for PCC) : 20 Jan 2016
Emp Verification : 08 March 2016
Visa Grant : 26 April 2016 
Enter by : 16 Jan 2017

Thank you all..


----------



## deepgill

yogeshs said:


> Got my VISA (189) Grant today,
> 
> Today i got 189 VISA grant for myself, Wife and Kid
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> Ist Invitation : 04 Sept 2015 ( Lapsed because of my travel, i could not prepare my kid passport)
> 2nd Invitation : 23 Nov 2015
> VISA Application lodge: 31 Dec 2015
> CO Allocated ( requested for PCC) : 20 Jan 2016
> Emp Verification : 08 March 2016
> Visa Grant : 26 April 2016
> Enter by : 16 Jan 2017
> 
> Thank you all..


Congratulations Yogeshs and👍 for your future


----------



## harinderjitf5

I am going to upload the documents after payment. Please let me know if it is fine to upload colored scanned copies of all documents ? Also my scanner does not have 96 DPI option. Is it required to scan at 96 DPI or can I go for 100 or 75 DPI ?


----------



## prasanthkrish

yogeshs said:


> Got my VISA (189) Grant today,
> 
> Today i got 189 VISA grant for myself, Wife and Kid
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> Ist Invitation : 04 Sept 2015 ( Lapsed because of my travel, i could not prepare my kid passport)
> 2nd Invitation : 23 Nov 2015
> VISA Application lodge: 31 Dec 2015
> CO Allocated ( requested for PCC) : 20 Jan 2016
> Emp Verification : 08 March 2016
> Visa Grant : 26 April 2016
> Enter by : 16 Jan 2017
> 
> Thank you all..


Congrats mate. Can you tell me where there was any verification with your current employer?


----------



## KeeDa

harinderjitf5 said:


> I am going to upload the documents after payment. Please let me know if it is fine to upload colored scanned copies of all documents ? Also my scanner does not have 96 DPI option. Is it required to scan at 96 DPI or can I go for 100 or 75 DPI ?


Yes, colour scans.

It is understandable that u won't get a 96DPI scanner these days. I don't think the DPI rule holds good anymore, or maybe that is just a minimum required scan quality that they recommend. You can definitely go higher. I did. The only restriction is on per document file size (5 MB) and the total number of documents (60 per applicant).


----------



## SqOats

KeeDa said:


> Yes, colour scans.
> 
> It is understandable that u won't get a 96DPI scanner these days. I don't think the DPI rule holds good anymore, or maybe that is just a minimum required scan quality that they recommend. You can definitely go higher. I did. The only restriction is on per document file size (5 MB) and the total number of documents (60 per applicant).


Guys, just a pattern I found in my CO contact. CO asked for the additional documents on 29/02/16 after adding child and now came back with the new request for additional document today i-e exactly after 8 weeks. So, i guess CO are getting back to the case only after 8 weeks regardless when you are completing the request.

But again, it varies from case to case as we have seen people getting CO response/grant sooner in some cases.

I guess nobody can resolve the mystery of how exactly DIBP works


----------



## naushadqamar

KeeDa said:


> Yes, colour scans.
> 
> It is understandable that u won't get a 96DPI scanner these days. I don't think the DPI rule holds good anymore, or maybe that is just a minimum required scan quality that they recommend. You can definitely go higher. I did. The only restriction is on per document file size (5 MB) and the total number of documents (60 per applicant).


Hello Keeda , 

can I use the same scan documents that I used for ACS like reference letters passport etc ? I am not sure about DPI of these documents , is 96 DPI is mandatory ?

Regards,
Naushad Qamar


----------



## yogeshs

prasanthkrish said:


> Congrats mate. Can you tell me where there was any verification with your current employer?


Yes, for employer verification they sent an email to Manager ( who gave reference on affidavit ). 
Mainly they asked about period of work, type of job, salary, permanent or temp...etc


----------



## raj747

Hi buddy.. can you please tell us what is your occupation???


----------



## raj747

yogeshs said:


> prasanthkrish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate. Can you tell me where there was any verification with your current employer?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, for employer verification they sent an email to Manager ( who gave reference on affidavit ).
> Mainly they asked about period of work, type of job, salary, permanent or temp...etc
Click to expand...

Hi buddy... can you please tell us what is you occupation??? How many points did you claim for experience???


----------



## KeeDa

naushadqamar said:


> Hello Keeda ,
> 
> can I use the same scan documents that I used for ACS like reference letters passport etc ? I am not sure about DPI of these documents , is 96 DPI is mandatory ?
> 
> Regards,
> Naushad Qamar


Yes, use the same. I too used the same that were given to ACS + some more additional docs as required for the visa. 96 DPI is not a mandate IMO. Maybe somewhere they've specified 96 as a 'minimum' requirement. Mine are definitely higher than 96 DPI.


----------



## prasanthkrish

raj747 said:


> Hi buddy... can you please tell us what is you occupation??? How many points did you claim for experience???


Occupation is Mechanical engineer (ANZSCO code: 233512
I have claimed 15 points for the employment


----------



## bnkamal

raghum4u said:


> 165 and still counting.... Every morning I get up and don't even see my own face but immi account to get disappointed seeing the great words "assessment in progress". Still Very high hopes for this week.... Aahaa. Silly.... but still reality. Thank God aleast we have this forum to get consoled. All the best guys....


your time lines are very similar to Mine.. me too stuck with no clues.. Last week I have uploaded the documents whatever was requested.. Best hope to get my grant in a week or so.. worst hope the turn around time of CO to look into my docs may be 
4 weeks ++


----------



## theskyisalive

bnkamal said:


> your time lines are very similar to Mine.. me too stuck with no clues.. Last week I have uploaded the documents whatever was requested.. Best hope to get my grant in a week or so.. worst hope the turn around time of CO to look into my docs may be
> 4 weeks ++


The problem is that the delay is keeping our future plans suspended, we want to plan for future with Australia at the center but are unable to do so until the grant suspense is over, on the other hand we find it difficult to plan anything concrete either with assumption that we may stay back where we are...the grant itself has become a major life choice, and hence the anxiety and frustration!


----------



## raj747

bnkamal said:


> your time lines are very similar to Mine.. me too stuck with no clues.. Last week I have uploaded the documents whatever was requested.. Best hope to get my grant in a week or so.. worst hope the turn around time of CO to look into my docs may be
> 4 weeks ++


Hi buddy.. 

Same here.. your time lines are very very similar to Mine.. they requested PTE score card again on 8th Feb.. after that no response at all.. i didn't claim any points for employment also.. How many points did you claim?? did you get any verification call or employment verification???


----------



## ankit_smart

theskyisalive said:


> The problem is that the delay is keeping our future plans suspended, we want to plan for future with Australia at the center but are unable to do so until the grant suspense is over, on the other hand we find it difficult to plan anything concrete either with assumption that we may stay back where we are...the grant itself has become a major life choice, and hence the anxiety and frustration!



Plus 1


----------



## sachin_noida

For address change, do we upload the form 929 or send it through email??


----------



## sol79

sachin_noida said:


> For address change, do we upload the form 929 or send it through email??


Upload it and drop in an email.


----------



## Majician

bnkamal said:


> your time lines are very similar to Mine.. me too stuck with no clues.. Last week I have uploaded the documents whatever was requested.. Best hope to get my grant in a week or so.. worst hope the turn around time of CO to look into my docs may be
> 4 weeks ++


I see here that CO requested Bank statement and payslips, did you upload it earlier also but few and now CO is asking for complete duration or you did not upload it at all?


----------



## Majician

raj747 said:


> Hi buddy..
> 
> Same here.. your time lines are very very similar to Mine.. they requested PTE score card again on 8th Feb.. after that no response at all.. i didn't claim any points for employment also.. How many points did you claim?? did you get any verification call or employment verification???


Hi Raj,

Your case is with Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats..

Good to see a grant after a long gap



yogeshs said:


> Got my VISA (189) Grant today,
> 
> Today i got 189 VISA grant for myself, Wife and Kid
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> Ist Invitation : 04 Sept 2015 ( Lapsed because of my travel, i could not prepare my kid passport)
> 2nd Invitation : 23 Nov 2015
> VISA Application lodge: 31 Dec 2015
> CO Allocated ( requested for PCC) : 20 Jan 2016
> Emp Verification : 08 March 2016
> Visa Grant : 26 April 2016
> Enter by : 16 Jan 2017
> 
> Thank you all..


----------



## bnkamal

Majician said:


> I see here that CO requested Bank statement and payslips, did you upload it earlier also but few and now CO is asking for complete duration or you did not upload it at all?


At the time of lodging the visa in Nov 2015, I have uploaded all the documents.. offer letters, payslips of the current company and all the previous companies.. However CO came back now and asked for the following -

India 2 yrs of TAX filing proof
3 payslips of any month for each year for the period of 2009 to till date
Bank statement from 2009 to till date, marking the salary credit details for all the payslips 3 / year from 2009 to till date.

All these were not uploaded at such a low level before.. Now I have uploaded these docs, keeping fingers crossed !!! Hope they will not come back for new documents now.. and grant the visa..


----------



## Majician

bnkamal said:


> At the time of lodging the visa in Nov 2015, I have uploaded all the documents.. offer letters, payslips of the current company and all the previous companies.. However CO came back now and asked for the following -
> 
> India 2 yrs of TAX filing proof
> 3 payslips of any month for each year for the period of 2009 to till date
> Bank statement from 2009 to till date, marking the salary credit details for all the payslips 3 / year from 2009 to till date.
> 
> All these were not uploaded at such a low level before.. Now I have uploaded these docs, keeping fingers crossed !!! Hope they will not come back for new documents now.. and grant the visa..


Did they ask you this because I exactly did all what they requested in the first place 🤐

However no tax docs because I never worked back home


----------



## bnkamal

Majician said:


> Did they ask you this because I exactly did all what they requested in the first place 🤐
> 
> However no tax docs because I never worked back home


So what did CO request you in Dec ? same things like me ? or different ones..
post submission of your requested docs, you havent heard of them is it ? OMG !!! if that is the case, then my case will be pushed to the END OF THE YEAR !!! HAHAHAHA

I feel, our cases should be closed by End of this week or max 1st week of May .. 
Lets hope for the best


----------



## Majician

bnkamal said:


> So what did CO request you in Dec ? same things like me ? or different ones..
> post submission of your requested docs, you havent heard of them is it ? OMG !!! if that is the case, then my case will be pushed to the END OF THE YEAR !!! HAHAHAHA
> 
> I feel, our cases should be closed by End of this week or max 1st week of May ..
> Lets hope for the best


Well actually it was a cold December night, and when I lodged my visa on 14th November, only then I started filling all the forms and I was alone since my family was in Pakistan, and I was really busy those days so I used to do little documentation each day, and that night I realized I didn't attach my CV and Form 1221 along with wife's Form 80 and at 12am I slept thinking I would finish it tomorrow because it was Friday !!

And when I wokeup there was an email from CO asking for these three things along with PCC Saudi !!

It took me 10 days to arrange PCC and upload it, and then never heard from them !! 

😂


----------



## bnkamal

Majician said:


> Well actually it was a cold December night, and when I lodged my visa on 14th November, only then I started filling all the forms and I was alone since my family was in Pakistan, and I was really busy those days so I used to do little documentation each day, and that night I realized I didn't attach my CV and Form 1221 along with wife's Form 80 and at 12am I slept thinking I would finish it tomorrow because it was Friday !!
> 
> And when I wokeup there was an email from CO asking for these three things along with PCC Saudi !!
> 
> It took me 10 days to arrange PCC and upload it, and then never heard from them !!
> 
> 😂


Oops.. I have attached all Form 80 for myself and my wife.. But havent attached Form 1221.. Hope CO will not come back for this now 
I believe he will not.. as if he needs they would have asked it much earlier i believe atleast Form 1221... Even in March when I called DIBP... they said they dont need anything from me at that stage..


----------



## Majician

bnkamal said:


> Oops.. I have attached all Form 80 for myself and my wife.. But havent attached Form 1221.. Hope CO will not come back for this now
> I believe he will not.. as if he needs they would have asked it much earlier i believe atleast Form 1221... Even in March when I called DIBP... they said they dont need anything from me at that stage..


Well there is no harm if you upload it now, and can't really depend on the fact that CO did not ask about it earlier so won't ask in the future also.

It is a small form almost like Form 80, I would recommend you to upload it to avoid any possibility of delay....further delay I mean 😉


----------



## andreyx108b

Majician said:


> Well there is no harm if you upload it now, and can't really depend on the fact that CO did not ask about it earlier so won't ask in the future also. It is a small form almost like Form 80, I would recommend you to upload it to avoid any possibility of delay....further delay I mean dde09


Second that!


----------



## namsfiz

andreyx108b said:


> Second that!


Hi Andrey, again your support required, now I have 140 days and 20 weeks visa lodged and CO request completed 55 days 8 weeks from Brisbane. when I'll get VISA grant email..

*Grant Estimator after Case Officer Contact SC189
* is giving wrong information like 2018 date?

*Your were contacted by a Case Officer on the 02 Mar 2016
*. 
In the best case you will receive your Grant on the 19 Mar 2016 in the worst case it will be the *27 Mar 2018*. On average you should expect a Grant by the 06 Jul 2016.

Can you please check. Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

namsfiz said:


> Hi Andrey, again your support required, now I have 140 days and 20 weeks visa lodged and CO request completed 55 days 8 weeks from Brisbane. when I'll get VISA grant email.. Grant Estimator after Case Officer Contact SC189 is giving wrong information like 2018 date? Your were contacted by a Case Officer on the 02 Mar 2016 . In the best case you will receive your Grant on the 19 Mar 2016 in the worst case it will be the 27 Mar 2018. On average you should expect a Grant by the 06 Jul 2016. Can you please check. Thanks in advance.


Will check now. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## andreyx108b

namsfiz said:


> Hi Andrey, again your support required, now I have 140 days and 20 weeks visa lodged and CO request completed 55 days 8 weeks from Brisbane. when I'll get VISA grant email.. Grant Estimator after Case Officer Contact SC189 is giving wrong information like 2018 date? Your were contacted by a Case Officer on the 02 Mar 2016 . In the best case you will receive your Grant on the 19 Mar 2016 in the worst case it will be the 27 Mar 2018. On average you should expect a Grant by the 06 Jul 2016. Can you please check. Thanks in advance.


Done


----------



## namsfiz

andreyx108b said:


> Done


Any chance for me this week grant?


----------



## gaus

Exact 6 months today... And another $ wasted on a call.. be patient .. your file is processing

I'm just tired of the wait.. 

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## arun32

no grants today???


----------



## manreetvirk

gaus said:


> Exact 6 months today... And another $ wasted on a call.. be patient .. your file is processing
> 
> I'm just tired of the wait..
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


exactly same here..


----------



## andreyx108b

arun32 said:


> no grants today???


Its too early.

Wait till 5pm AST for all to report.


----------



## KeeDa

sachin_noida said:


> For address change, do we upload the form 929 or send it through email??


929 process is now online. Click on 'update us' on the left in your immiAccount and then 'change of address'


----------



## samage

SqOats said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got an update today. While I was expecting the grant, another CO asked for my wife's PCC from Pakistan but from another city :S. CO mentioned that in form 80 the stay is mentioned to be in Lahore but the PCC provided PCC is from sialkot.I am not aware if one can get PCC from anywhere other than the home address mentioned on national ID card.
> 
> Anyways, luckily my wife is in Pakistan these days so I will inform her to try to get the PCC from Lahore and lets see if it works. Otherwise, I will inform the CO that it is not possible and try to provide some supporting document. C'mon DIBP, PCC from different city


I am also waiting for grant since 222 days. My wife was also from lahore and after marriage last year 2015, I got her ID from district kasur and PCC also from Kasur. what is this after after so long wait they issued you this story...


----------



## sachin_noida

KeeDa said:


> 929 process is now online. Click on 'update us' on the left in your immiAccount and then 'change of address'


Thanks Keeda........


----------



## sachin_noida

I wish, I could get grant this week ....


----------



## 2015yash

Hello Friends,

Hope you are doing good. I have a simple question for you.

To prove that my spouse has a functional English, proof of primary and secondary education in English will be sufficient. My concern is what exactly is that document that the case officer is looking for ?? In our case my wife has done primary education from different schools.If CO ask for a statement from the school stating that the entire program was in English then it will be difficult for us to arrange that from different schools. We have the 10th and 12th marks sheet with us which states that the medium was English. Will that be enough ?? Similar is the case with the secondary education i.e graduation. We have the mark sheet with us where medium as English written over it. But we don't have the degree as of now as she have recently completed her graduation and may take 1-2 years to get it. Moreover I am sure that nowhere on the degree it will be mentioned that the medium was English. So will the graduation mark sheets will be sufficient here. If required we can approach the college to provide us a letter for English medium.


----------



## theskyisalive

Tried calling them in morning for status but kept getting the response 'Due to high call volumes your call can't be answered at the moment'... is it a good idea to call in the evening for status updates?


----------



## andreyx108b

I never posted dat))


----------



## dhawalNpatel

I just was enquiring with Brisbane if they have received my PCC from HKG, which they haven't yet- probably lying in the mail room. It seems the CO, last visited my case on 11-April, after the 2nd request on 5 th April. As per the lady over the phone, it seems nowadays COs revisit cases in 10weeks, longer than compared to the conventional 28 days. However, could be shorter in cases. 
But, the good thing is they do tag your case, kindaa alerts the CO on the applicants query on important matters. Hope the alarm disturbs someone's slumber 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theskyisalive

2015yash said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Hope you are doing good. I have a simple question for you.
> 
> To prove that my spouse has a functional English, proof of primary and secondary education in English will be sufficient. My concern is what exactly is that document that the case officer is looking for ?? In our case my wife has done primary education from different schools.If CO ask for a statement from the school stating that the entire program was in English then it will be difficult for us to arrange that from different schools. We have the 10th and 12th marks sheet with us which states that the medium was English. Will that be enough ?? Similar is the case with the secondary education i.e graduation. We have the mark sheet with us where medium as English written over it. But we don't have the degree as of now as she have recently completed her graduation and may take 1-2 years to get it. Moreover I am sure that nowhere on the degree it will be mentioned that the medium was English. So will the graduation mark sheets will be sufficient here. If required we can approach the college to provide us a letter for English medium.


you need graduation marksheets(and degree certificate also,I believe) and letter from college stating medium was english for the said course and your spouse was a full time student

I's suggest just ask your spouse to take PTE, its quite easy to score 30+ and will avoid all these hassels


----------



## udeshi3002

Co attended to my case today again. Unfortunately my wife's medical has not been submitted by the hospital and co requested it.no other additional documents required. I called the hospital and it will be done by today. Does that means I will get my grant soon??

Visa lodged on 26/01/2016


----------



## vikaschandra

2015yash said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Hope you are doing good. I have a simple question for you.
> 
> To prove that my spouse has a functional English, proof of primary and secondary education in English will be sufficient. My concern is what exactly is that document that the case officer is looking for ?? In our case my wife has done primary education from different schools.If CO ask for a statement from the school stating that the entire program was in English then it will be difficult for us to arrange that from different schools. We have the 10th and 12th marks sheet with us which states that the medium was English. Will that be enough ?? Similar is the case with the secondary education i.e graduation. We have the mark sheet with us where medium as English written over it. But we don't have the degree as of now as she have recently completed her graduation and may take 1-2 years to get it. Moreover I am sure that nowhere on the degree it will be mentioned that the medium was English. So will the graduation mark sheets will be sufficient here. If required we can approach the college to provide us a letter for English medium.


you need to approach the school, university and try to get a letter which states that the he/she completed the course and the medium of instruction was English for the entire course. This letter should be attached along with the mark sheet and certificates.

Failing to provide the letter you have the second option of getting the ielts with 4.5 
3rd and final option is the pay the VAC2 charge which is approx AUD 4885. If you pay the vac2 the secondary applicant would not be required to present the letter nor has to give IELTS


----------



## vikaschandra

udeshi3002 said:


> Co attended to my case today again. Unfortunately my wife's medical has not been submitted by the hospital and co requested it.no other additional documents required. I called the hospital and it will be done by today. Does that means I will get my grant soon??
> 
> Visa lodged on 26/01/2016


once the medicals are uploaded you need to click the "Information Provided" button (if the current status is Information Requested. Thereby the average time for the CO to revisit your case is 4-6 weeks.


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> I never posted dat))


????:confused2: which post Andy


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> ????:confused2: which post Andy


There is a post above about me calling dibp )) i will pm you ))


----------



## raj747

Majician said:


> raj747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi buddy..
> 
> Same here.. your time lines are very very similar to Mine.. they requested PTE score card again on 8th Feb.. after that no response at all.. i didn't claim any points for employment also.. How many points did you claim?? did you get any verification call or employment verification???
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Raj,
> 
> Your case is with Brisbane or Adelaide?
Click to expand...

My case is with Adelaide...


----------



## dakshch

142 days... ZERO Excitement


----------



## Spark23

CO was asking for a job verification documents today and I just provided it, 
Does anybody know how long it will take to verify and , daaam, its taking so long, 

CO last contacted me last year Dec and now after 4 months she just wakes up?


----------



## arun32

Spark23 said:


> CO was asking for a job verification documents today and I just provided it,
> Does anybody know how long it will take to verify and , daaam, its taking so long,
> 
> CO last contacted me last year Dec and now after 4 months she just wakes up?


Sorry to hear that Spark23, Prayers that you get your grant soon


----------



## smartyad

Hi Experts 

I am prepping up for ACS Assessment, I need a valid format for "Statutory Declaration from Colleague.doc" (For India), if any one can provide.

Also I have some questions about the declaration

Does it have to be my Manager (I dont want to spook them, it can lead to serious consequences) to sign the declaration :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Can it be a Colleague who is 1 or 2 Level above me to sign the declaration
Can it be my Colleague who is at he same level that I am to sign the declaration
Do i need to add a Org Chart, or Plain Declaration will do
Declaration has to be printed on Stamp Paper (Of what value ?) or Plain paper ? 

Also regarding ACS Assessment
Do they mandatorily Deduct 2 years from my experience.
I am B.E Computer Engineering, With 5 years 6 Months as Software Engineer.
I am applying for Software Engineer 261313 for ACS Assessment

Any help will be appreciated


----------



## theskyisalive

vikaschandra said:


> ????:confused2: which post Andy


....he is referring to my earlier post, some of his previous comments got pasted before the post by mistake and were removed later


----------



## DVP_322

dhawalNpatel said:


> I just was enquiring with Brisbane if they have received my PCC from HKG, which they haven't yet- probably lying in the mail room. It seems the CO, last visited my case on 11-April, after the 2nd request on 5 th April. As per the lady over the phone, it seems nowadays COs revisit cases in 10weeks, longer than compared to the conventional 28 days. However, could be shorter in cases.
> But, the good thing is they do tag your case, kindaa alerts the CO on the applicants query on important matters. Hope the alarm disturbs someone's slumber
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How to put tag? Pl inform


----------



## 1400ashi

*endlich!! endlich !!*

Hi All,

Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.

I still can’t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn’t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect. 

I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it’s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother’s dream too.

I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.


----------



## arun32

1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.
> 
> I still can’t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn’t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect.
> 
> I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it’s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother’s dream too.
> 
> I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.



Congrats 1400ashi, enjoy your day


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

56 Days and Counting.... 

But some things have not changed.. Waking up at 5:00 AM without an Alarm to check my Inbox and going back to sleep disappointed..

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SriRaks

yogeshs said:


> Yes, for employer verification they sent an email to Manager ( who gave reference on affidavit ).
> Mainly they asked about period of work, type of job, salary, permanent or temp...etc


In case the manager has left the company, then how it works. In my case the employee contacts of what i have mentioned in the Statutory Declaration is no more valid as the concerned person has left the company. In such cases how do they approach any idea?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.
> 
> I still can’t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn’t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect.
> 
> I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it’s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother’s dream too.
> 
> I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.


Congratulations. Check VEVO (online or the myVEVO android app) too for correctness of details like names, passport numbers, etc.


----------



## prasanthkrish

1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.
> 
> I still can’t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn’t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect.
> 
> I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it’s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother’s dream too.
> 
> I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.


Congrats dear...all the best


----------



## badboy0711

SriRaks said:


> In case the manager has left the company, then how it works. In my case the employee contacts of what i have mentioned in the Statutory Declaration is no more valid as the concerned person has left the company. In such cases how do they approach any idea?
> 
> Thanks


For employee verification they will call/ email the company HR. It may then directed to the manager of yours. if the manager is no longer working in that company, HR can reply to the mail from embassy. it is not mandatory that it should go to the manager.


----------



## Jahirul

1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.
> 
> I still can’t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn’t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect.
> 
> I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it’s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother’s dream too.
> 
> I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.


Congrats Ashi..:cheer2:


----------



## dhawalNpatel

DVP_322 said:


> How to put tag? Pl inform




It's not something we could do, but probably the person helping you out with a query may put a note for the CO. Something like call centres, where they keep logs of when the customer has called with information on the type of query made.


----------



## 1400ashi

KeeDa said:


> Congratulations. Check VEVO (online or the myVEVO android app) too for correctness of details like names, passport numbers, etc.


Thanks Keeda. I already checked all the details  many thanks for your guidance once again


----------



## 1400ashi

prasanthkrish said:


> Congrats dear...all the best


thanks


----------



## 1400ashi

Jahirul said:


> Congrats Ashi..:cheer2:


thanks dear


----------



## 1400ashi

arun32 said:


> Congrats 1400ashi, enjoy your day


thanks arun


----------



## raghum4u

theskyisalive said:


> Tried calling them in morning for status but kept getting the response 'Due to high call volumes your call can't be answered at the moment'... is it a good idea to call in the evening for status updates?


Call during 5-7am Indian time


----------



## raghum4u

1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.
> 
> I still can&#146;t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn&#146;t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect.
> 
> I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it&#146;s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother&#146;s dream too.
> 
> I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.


Congrats for the dream come true.... And go out to enjoy new life...!!! All the best for future endeavors...!


----------



## 1400ashi

raghum4u said:


> Congrats for the dream come true.... And go out to enjoy new life...!!! All the best for future endeavors...!


thanks Raghu


----------



## jumboboss

OMG, another long weekend is head for us..... 

Monday will be holiday in Brisbane again for May Day.

check this out here: Public holidays | Recreation, sport and arts | Queensland Government


----------



## jumboboss

1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.
> 
> I still can’t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn’t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect.
> 
> I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it’s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother’s dream too.
> 
> I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.


Congrats ashi, wish you all best for your future endeavor. please pray for us who left behind.


----------



## Laxmikanth513

Hi Panna,,,, don't worry you will get visa in a week ,,, God is there to decide everything on right time,, just pray everyday to God ( bhagawan),,, I know this wait is like hell,,, even I am waiting from almost 8 months,, 230 days,, it's horrible,,


----------



## vikaschandra

panna said:


> Dear All
> Its been 140 days since we applied for 489 FS. Suddenly on 120th day co assigned & asks for more evidence of employment. Again we have upload on 131th day ITR & Form 16 since 2003, Pay slips 4 copies a year since 2006, Experience latter with job description each company and bank statements. now the agent says we need to wait for another around 60 days.
> Its been more than 1 year 3 months since we started our preparation, written 5 times PTE & 2ice IELTS, but my luck could not score 7 in all, We wanted to be in Melbourne so the choice was to apply for 489fs,
> The point is we paid at least one years salary as fees + consultant fees, since we have taken the decision to be in Melbourne our life become measurable. looking for a batter life could be so nasty & disappointing that i never knew. (every day get up by 5 am keep on checking IMMI Account till we go to the office), at night do not get sleep thinking about whats going happen next. Answering 6&1/2 year old sons about when are we going to Melbourne? & now my son does not went the admission in 2nd standard in the same school as he has said good bye to all his friends & teachers.
> Really friends i dont know what to do?


Panna we can imagine on what you must be going through while waiting for grant. Don't loose hope you will get your Grant soon and would be able to take your son to Melbourne. 

Your efforts to give your family a good life would not go in vain. Grant is on the way. Cheerup


----------



## zeeshan355

vikaschandra said:


> Panna we can imagine on what you must be going through while waiting for grant. Don't loose hope you will get your Grant soon and would be able to take your son to Melbourne.
> 
> Your efforts to give your family a good life would not go in vain. Grant is on the way. Cheerup


sad story, will have a happy ending... u r being tested... and sure u will succeed, dont loose hope u r just der.......

but believe me my friend, there's life beyond this.... just dont bug ur mind by constant thinking, when its time it will come to u... be whatever...
:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## indausitis

Hi folks,

Needed a clarification. 
I had uploaded statutory declaration , tax forms, few pay slips for employment reference. CO was allocated and he asked for employment reference... So I attached bank statements, 1 document for all pay slips and sent.. Now again CO is asking for employment reference. Is it because I didn't attach the statuary declaration again as it was already sent??? What am I missing here???


----------



## ankit_smart

indausitis said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Needed a clarification.
> I had uploaded statutory declaration , tax forms, few pay slips for employment reference. CO was allocated and he asked for employment reference... So I attached bank statements, 1 document for all pay slips and sent.. Now again CO is asking for employment reference. Is it because I didn't attach the statuary declaration again as it was already sent??? What am I missing here???


Are u claiming points for experience? 

If yes send them all documents that you have sent for assessment.


----------



## indausitis

ankit_smart said:


> Are u claiming points for experience?
> 
> If yes send them all documents that you have sent for assessment.


Yes, I'm claiming points. Do I need to attach everything again?? Everything that I already sent???


----------



## ankit_smart

indausitis said:


> Yes, I'm claiming points. Do I need to attach everything again?? Everything that I already sent???


Lets clear the confusion, send DIBP your stat. Declaration, along with your offer letter, reliving and experience letter if you have not shared it with them already!! 

I am guessing you may also call on +61 7 3136 7000 and ask them what exactly is the CO looking for apart from this.


----------



## raj747

*160 Days* *of waiting... *

*13,824,000 seconds
230,400 minutes
3840 hours
22 weeks and 6 days
43.84% of a common year*


----------



## manreetvirk

184 days and still endless wait..


----------



## indausitis

ankit_smart said:


> Lets clear the confusion, send DIBP your stat. Declaration, along with your offer letter, reliving and experience letter if you have not shared it with them already!!
> 
> I am guessing you may also call on +61 7 3136 7000 and ask them what exactly is the CO looking for apart from this.


Thank you ankit. I will call them tomo.


----------



## panna

indausitis said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Needed a clarification.
> I had uploaded statutory declaration , tax forms, few pay slips for employment reference. CO was allocated and he asked for employment reference... So I attached bank statements, 1 document for all pay slips and sent.. Now again CO is asking for employment reference. Is it because I didn't attach the statuary declaration again as it was already sent??? What am I missing here???


yes bro. provide with experience certificate with JD.


----------



## raj747

manreetvirk said:


> 184 days and still endless wait..


Did you call or e-mail them??? claiming any points for experience?? if yes.. did you get employment verification???


----------



## indausitis

panna said:


> yes bro. provide with experience certificate with JD.


Initially I had already done that.. When CO asked I provided only pay slips.. Now again they have come back... Should I provide the same thing again??? Similarly with my partner's functional English also. What are the docs required for that??


----------



## vikaschandra

indausitis said:


> Initially I had already done that.. When CO asked I provided only pay slips.. Now again they have come back... Should I provide the same thing again??? Similarly with my partner's functional English also. What are the docs required for that??


If they are asking for it again probably they are not satisfied with the documents provided with regards to your job episodes. See if you can get current job reference letter from your HR + current pay slips, if any promotion letter, Appreciation letter are available upload those. 

To prove partners functional english requirement you have 3 options

1. Provide letter from college/University which states that medium of Instruction was in English for the entire course. 
2. Or let your spouse sit for IELTS and score min 4.5 in each module
3. Or Pay VAC2 charge which is Aud 4885


----------



## arun32

where is thursdays's charm guys???


----------



## harinderjitf5

I got an issue with PCC, hope someone clarify. Yesterday I visited my passport office and they told me that they can not issue pcc because I got married so my spouse name will be mentioned on my passport. They told me to apply for reissue of passport. I have taken appointment again for reissue of passport. 

My query is as I have submiteed EOI on old passport basis, PTE exam and PCS all done on old passport basis and got invitation on that basis from DIBP.

How should I tackle this issue ? 
Will my PTE,ACS,inivtation will be valid with old passport.
Should I contact DIBP regarding this or while uploading the documents should I upload scanned copies of my old and new passport and if they ask then should I clarify them about this ?

any help ?


----------



## Tarun1410

harinderjitf5 said:


> I got an issue with PCC, hope someone clarify. Yesterday I visited my passport office and they told me that they can not issue pcc because I got married so my spouse name will be mentioned on my passport. They told me to apply for reissue of passport. I have taken appointment again for reissue of passport.
> 
> My query is as I have submiteed EOI on old passport basis, PTE exam and PCS all done on old passport basis and got invitation on that basis from DIBP.
> 
> How should I tackle this issue ?
> Will my PTE,ACS,inivtation will be valid with old passport.
> Should I contact DIBP regarding this or while uploading the documents should I upload scanned copies of my old and new passport and if they ask then should I clarify them about this ?
> 
> any help ?


Hi,

I faced similar problem. My wife has my name added to her passport while I did not get her added because everything that you mentioned above was on the same passport number.

In my case, they raised the same rant... usually you get the PCC on the same day but I did not get it.

next time, I declared myself single while filling the online PCC appointment form.

No problems whatsoever. I got the PCC in 15 minutes, no questions asked.
It sounds funny because in the PCC, they do not even mention spouse name.

I suggest don't get the passport renewed just for PCC.

Do let me know if you need further help.

P.S : This works if your passport address and current address is same and is more than 1 year. No verification is done in that case.


----------



## manreetvirk

raj747 said:


> Did you call or e-mail them??? claiming any points for experience?? if yes.. did you get employment verification???


Called them for so many times but standard response..claiming 15 points for verification and no verification happened till today...


----------



## Abhimukta

1400ashi said:


> thanks arun


Congrats Ashi


----------



## harinderjitf5

I have already taken appointment for reissue of passport. I can wait for reissue os passport. But do think ACS and PTE done on old passport will be valid ?





Tarun1410 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I faced similar problem. My wife has my name added to her passport while I did not get her added because everything that you mentioned above was on the same passport number.
> 
> In my case, they raised the same rant... usually you get the PCC on the same day but I did not get it.
> 
> next time, I declared myself single while filling the online PCC appointment form.
> 
> No problems whatsoever. I got the PCC in 15 minutes, no questions asked.
> It sounds funny because in the PCC, they do not even mention spouse name.
> 
> I suggest don't get the passport renewed just for PCC.
> 
> Do let me know if you need further help.
> 
> P.S : This works if your passport address and current address is same and is more than 1 year. No verification is done in that case.


----------



## sravan1986

I Dont see any issue here.. I too had to change passport for the new addition of spouse details. and Updated the application with new passport details.shouldnt be a problem. as both passports( old and the new one) would belong to you.


----------



## ajay23888

harinderjitf5 said:


> I have already taken appointment for reissue of passport. I can wait for reissue os passport. But do think ACS and PTE done on old passport will be valid ?


Y
Old passport number will be mentioned on last page of your new passport... So don't worry. Re-issue your passport... It will be at your home in max 7 day after ppoinment. Better to show you as married not as single.


----------



## samage

Knowing that no option other than patience but even though something always knocking back of mind. 223 days (8th month) passed. How long to hold the nerves DIBP Sarkaar...

Dears all: Keeda, Andreyx108, Mijjicin & others based on my signature what is next for me now? Possible after my last job verification after NJL letter now they will start verification for previous job or what?


----------



## deepgill

Dear all my friends and experts it is my badluck that i got Natural Justice mail(pic2040)by Department. Please i created a new thread.. got Natural Justice mail(pic4020) where i mentioned all the questions raised by Co and answered by my staff boss and mine during the physical verification.
Please must read this thread and give your comments and advise.
Please i have just 28 days time to clear myself.
&#55357;&#56869;


----------



## gaus

deepgill said:


> Dear all my friends and experts it is my badluck that i got Natural Justice mail(pic2040)by Department. Please i created a new thread.. got Natural Justice mail(pic4020) where i mentioned all the questions raised by Co and answered by my staff boss and mine during the physical verification.
> Please must read this thread and give your comments and advise.
> Please i have just 28 days time to clear myself.
> ��



Really sorry for you Deep. You have been waiting for so long, hopefully this gets over for you soon and you are able to satisfy the CO. All the best


----------



## Jahirul

deepgill said:


> Dear all my friends and experts it is my badluck that i got Natural Justice mail(pic2040)by Department. Please i created a new thread.. got Natural Justice mail(pic4020) where i mentioned all the questions raised by Co and answered by my staff boss and mine during the physical verification.
> Please must read this thread and give your comments and advise.
> Please i have just 28 days time to clear myself.
> ��


Feeling sorry for you dude.. It's almost years passed and they are asking justice! Your pcc and medical probably expiring soon? What kind of justice done by DIBP?? 
Why do they ask this kind of things after so long when ones energy almost drained down! If they have any concern they should ask within the standard time frame..:confused2:


----------



## Greg1946

deepgill said:


> Dear all my friends and experts it is my badluck that i got Natural Justice mail(pic2040)by Department. Please i created a new thread.. got Natural Justice mail(pic4020) where i mentioned all the questions raised by Co and answered by my staff boss and mine during the physical verification.
> Please must read this thread and give your comments and advise.
> Please i have just 28 days time to clear myself.
> &#55357;&#56869;


I received a nj letter as well. Mine was against a court order that was authentic however had 3 words handwritten which created the problem 

I had to go all out to get all possible evidence to support my case and I did exactly that and uploaded the relevant documents I feel would solve my case 

If the documents are genuine we should not be worried. Just give them whatever evidence you can in form of offer letter, increment letters, payslips , etc . The documents need to clearly provide evidence on tenure, role, salary, etc 

Please keep in mind that this is a legal issue so our response also needs to be legal in nature - I had to hire a lawyer to get fresh documents from the court and also use the services of an immigration agents 

You need to answer all points legally and evidence needs to be provided for all doubts raised by them 

All the best - I was waiting for 7 months before they send me this nj letter


----------



## deepgill

Jahirul said:


> Feeling sorry for you dude.. It's almost years passed and they are asking justice! Your pcc and medical probably expiring soon? What kind of justice done by DIBP??
> Why do they ask this kind of things after so long when ones energy almost drained down! If they have any concern they should ask within the standard time frame..:confused2:


Yes dear medical and pccs expiring in july.
I don't blame on the officers who came at my workplace.
Questions raised...
At the reception area there were two waiters when officers came. They show my pic and asked about me. Waiters told my name and working period(according to waiters) i also written all these things on the same day after verification done.
But co raised question that waiters identify me in pic but unable to provide my name but according to waiters when officers were in boss's office they told my name and working period to officers.
2. Mismatch in working periods... i started in 2011 by me
Waiters.... 4 and half year and boss said probably 3 and half year.
3. Inconsistencies between pay....boss told them 10,000INR which is my currently pay increased in 2015 but during my assessment it was 8000INR. I didn't submit new payslips while lodged visa application.
4. In my experience letter my job looks like a kitchenhand instead of a cook. But in experience letter clearly mentioned my position and my roles like preparation and cooking a dish.
5. Boss unable to provide correct working period,roles according to experience letter.
On verification day boss told me that officer ask my roles and he said abc... is working in An indian and tandoor section and cook and prep everything. When officers asked what... boss said like kadahi paneer,dal makhni,shahi paneer and also work on tandoor.
I think boss had need to more explanation...
Bods told them he give us cashhand salary but provide payslips but unfortunately when officers ask to show payslips our accountant was out of station so boss said them if you want we will call him tomorrow. He just provided them attendance register with our position mentioned on it. So officers raised question that he was unable to provide more evidence than attendance register.
So friends that is the story.
I can't understand that waiters told me that day and even now that they mentioned my full name.
If we talk about boss i accept that he didn't mention properly my duties and working years.
In my experience letter i mentioned my roles like preparation and cooking. I also submitted my ausi experience letter but didn't claim any point for it.
please experts and friends everything is genuine nothing is fake. How can i prove myself. I need your help.


----------



## deepgill

Greg1946 said:


> I received a nj letter as well. Mine was against a court order that was authentic however had 3 words handwritten which created the problem
> 
> I had to go all out to get all possible evidence to support my case and I did exactly that and uploaded the relevant documents I feel would solve my case
> 
> If the documents are genuine we should not be worried. Just give them whatever evidence you can in form of offer letter, increment letters, payslips , etc . The documents need to clearly provide evidence on tenure, role, salary, etc
> 
> Please keep in mind that this is a legal issue so our response also needs to be legal in nature - I had to hire a lawyer to get fresh documents from the court and also use the services of an immigration agents
> 
> You need to answer all points legally and evidence needs to be provided for all doubts raised by them
> 
> All the best - I was waiting for 7 months before they send me this nj letter


Yes Greg everything ia genuine nothing is fraud. 
I applied my visa through a mara agent but he said he will talk to another Expert for it but i also want ro experts and friends'advice.
I will try to improve myself at my last breath ,so i need your help guys.😦


----------



## Jahirul

I think you should write to CO to ask exactly what kind of info they need.


----------



## deepgill

Jahirul said:


> I think you should write to CO to ask exactly what kind of info they need.


Jahirul he sent a mail with the questions which he raised.
I created a thread .. Got Natural Justice mail(pic4020) where i mentioned all the qestions properly and conversation among staff boss and me.


----------



## sunilch

Hi All,



I have one question regarding moving there.

We have to enter Australia before entry date, but due to some personal reason i'll not be able to move there permanently for now.

So will it be ok if just visit there once and make an entry and then come back and later on after 5-6 months I move there permanently?

Are there any conditions for this like I have to stay there for some period after first entry or I have to do some job there or if I need to register my PR there?



Please suggest.


----------



## Tarun1410

sunilch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have one question regarding moving there.
> 
> We have to enter Australia before entry date, but due to some personal reason i'll not be able to move there permanently for now.
> 
> So will it be ok if just visit there once and make an entry and then come back and later on after 5-6 months I move there permanently?
> 
> Are there any conditions for this like I have to stay there for some period after first entry or I have to do some job there or if I need to register my PR there?
> 
> 
> 
> Please suggest.


You can get down at the airport, complete immigration and take the next flight back home.

no minimum stay required to "Register" the PR.

Good Luck


----------



## sunilch

Tarun1410 said:


> You can get down at the airport, complete immigration and take the next flight back home.
> 
> no minimum stay required to "Register" the PR.
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks a lot Tarun


----------



## raj747

Hi Guys,

I am in kind of tricky situation now...During 2007-2009 i worked for a Hyderabad-based small IT company for 2 years 1 month.. after that moved to Australia for higher studies... I have applied for ACS on 4th of August and got +ve assessment on 19th of Aug.. In ACS assesment i have mentioned my Australian educational qualifications and Bachelors degree qualifications and 2 years 1 month of experience in relevant occupation... I didn't claim any points for the job experience and also it is not enough experience to claim any points.. 

Now the problem is 8 months back that company relocated to another place in hyderabad... Management is same... old employees are still working in that company.. just changed their company address... But in their website they didn't update the address and old phone numbers are not working.. the letterhead which i submitted for ACS also showing the previous addresses and old phone numbers only... But in the bottom section where manager signed he mentioned his personal number and company email address ([email protected]).. One last thing, CO didn't ask me to submit any job-related documents at all...

Now, What if i get a verification call or physical verification???? As i didn't claim any points for experience what are the chances of getting verification call ?? 

do i have to fill 1022 form.. as CO didn't ask me any job-related documents i didn't submit any.. how can i notify them all these??? please advise me..


----------



## Abhi6060

raj747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in kind of tricky situation now...During 2007-2009 i worked for a Hyderabad-based small IT company for 2 years 1 month.. after that moved to Australia for higher studies... I have applied for ACS on 4th of August and got +ve assessment on 19th of Aug.. In ACS assesment i have mentioned my Australian educational qualifications and Bachelors degree qualifications and 2 years 1 month of experience in relevant occupation... I didn't claim any points for the job experience and also it is not enough experience to claim any points..
> 
> Now the problem is 8 months back that company relocated to another place in hyderabad... Management is same... old employees are still working in that company.. just changed their company address... But in their website they didn't update the address and old phone numbers are not working.. the letterhead which i submitted for ACS also showing the previous addresses and old phone numbers only... But in the bottom section where manager signed he mentioned his personal number and company email address ([email protected]).. One last thing, CO didn't ask me to submit any job-related documents at all...
> 
> Now, What if i get a verification call or physical verification???? As i didn't claim any points for experience what are the chances of getting verification call ??
> 
> do i have to fill 1022 form.. as CO didn't ask me any job-related documents i didn't submit any.. how can i notify them all these??? please advise me..


don't worry, there wont't be any verification in case of no points claimed.


----------



## raj747

Abhi6060 said:


> don't worry, there wont't be any verification in case of no points claimed.


Are you sure??? it's been 160 days.. so much delay... that's why i am worried..


----------



## KeeDa

raj747 said:


> Are you sure??? it's been 160 days.. so much delay... that's why i am worried..


Never heard of job verification from employment episodes where work points were not claimed. Even if it comes to that, and they do not find the said company/ phone numbers, you will receive a notice and a chance to provide information.

In case if you still want to play it safe and notify the department about it, use form 1022 and/or a small pdf note- ask your manager to write you an email with updated address, phone numbers, etc., create a one-page pdf as a screenshot of this email, and upload it in the same section as your job reference.


----------



## raj747

KeeDa said:


> Never heard of job verification from employment episodes where work points were not claimed. Even if it comes to that, and they do not find the said company/ phone numbers, you will receive a notice and a chance to provide information.
> 
> In case if you still want to play it safe and notify the department about it, use form 1022 and/or a small pdf note- ask your manager to write you an email with updated address, phone numbers, etc., create a one-page pdf as a screenshot of this email, and upload it in the same section as your job reference.


thank you Keeda... but if i submit 1022 or pdf note without submitting the actual job reference letter or experience letter to DIBP... that might create bigger confusion right???


----------



## KeeDa

raj747 said:


> thank you Keeda... but if i submit 1022 or pdf note without submitting the actual job reference letter or experience letter to DIBP... that might create bigger confusion right???


IMO, there have been 2 CO requests and they didn't ask you for job reference. I am sure they don't need it- neither the job reference nor any note. Yes, it could cause confusion. Keep it plain and simple.


----------



## raj747

KeeDa said:


> IMO, there have been 2 CO requests and they didn't ask you for job reference. I am sure they don't need it- neither the job reference nor any note. Yes, it could cause confusion. Keep it plain and simple.


thankyou buddy.. what i am afraid of is natural justice letter... these days so many people posting that they got these letters... one guy posted that " Immi tried to contact his employer but they didn't answer the phone" then he got this letter.. i am worried of this scenario... at least they should have notified him before issuing that NJ letter..


----------



## dakshch

Maybe, tomorrow is the day


----------



## KeeDa

raj747 said:


> thankyou buddy.. what i am afraid of is natural justice letter... these days so many people posting that they got these letters... one guy posted that " Immi tried to contact his employer but they didn't answer the phone" then he got this letter.. i am worried of this scenario... at least they should have notified him before issuing that NJ letter..


Quite unfortunate, but true - they do not inform before issuing NJ. If you fear this might happen to you, then do submit it. Yes, it may confuse them as this was not asked for, but if you feel it should be submitted, then do it. Submit both the reference and the note about change in address.


----------



## 1400ashi

jumboboss said:


> Congrats ashi, wish you all best for your future endeavor. please pray for us who left behind.


thanks dear


----------



## 1400ashi

Abhimukta said:


> Congrats Ashi


thanks


----------



## raj747

KeeDa said:


> Quite unfortunate, but true - they do not inform before issuing NJ. If you fear this might happen to you, then do submit it. Yes, it may confuse them as this was not asked for, but if you feel it should be submitted, then do it. Submit both the reference and the note about change in address.


i decided to submit form 1022 because when i submitted form 80 i mentioned old address itself.. just checked.. so its better to update it with form 1022 before its too late.. thanks once again buddy..


----------



## raj747

pareshprince said:


> 220 days of visa lodge.
> no CO contact till date.
> status is "Application Received".
> 
> called 2 times to DIBP but give me standard reply "File is under processing. if CO need more document they will contact you."



Buddy... Please update your timeline in your signature..


----------



## Majician

This week has been a slow one, most of us long waiting applicants are still waiting helplessly !! And again a long weekend ahead of us.

I have no idea how things are moving.


----------



## arun32

Majician said:


> This week has been a slow one, most of us long waiting applicants are still waiting helplessly !! And again a long weekend ahead of us.
> 
> I have no idea how things are moving.


dont worry Majician, the more we wait , the more we are near to our grants ...

All the best guys, all our patience will be fruitful very soon...


----------



## Majician

arun32 said:


> dont worry Majician, the more we wait , the more we are near to our grants ...
> 
> All the best guys, all our patience will be fruitful very soon...


That is true, however this long wait is painful and has disturbed all of us in one way or other.

I wish that this agony ends on a good note as soon as possible.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

There is no benefit of calling Brisbane team. They give a very generalised response without even asking our details that is to wait and CO is working on the case.


----------



## monty83

Hello Evryone,
Please tell me if the VISA 189 is granted and the person is still outside. Can he add the spouse in the file still or the person need to be in Australia first and then apply for partner visa


----------



## andreyx108b

monty83 said:


> Hello Evryone, Please tell me if the VISA 189 is granted and the person is still outside. Can he add the spouse in the file still or the person need to be in Australia first and then apply for partner visa


The latter option.


----------



## ankit_smart

> dont worry Majician, the more we wait , the more we are near to our grants ...
> 
> All the best guys, all our patience will be fruitful very soon...





Majician said:


> That is true, however this long wait is painful and has disturbed all of us in one way or other.
> 
> I wish that this agony ends on a good note as soon as possible.


Just to add in this, I cannot even decide whether to take 1 year/6 month or 3 months gym membership, because you never know when you will get your grants


----------



## raj747

Another day vanished without Grant.. 162 days..


----------



## NGK

Hello Guys ,

The longer we wait, the stronger the feeling that my occupation code has something to do with it. Either that or i am losing my mind due to this waiting ( only time can tell ):confused2:


----------



## ankit_smart

*106 days*

Hi guys,

It has been 106 days since I have lodged my visa. It has been 10 days since when I called DIBP, so I decide to do something different this time. 

As I have worked in 4 companies, so I decided to call one of them to check whether my employment verification is going on or not. When I called the first company, the HR replied yes we have received an enquiry from Australian high commission and we have replied to them. I asked, if they can let me know the date when they(HR) have replied them, after few minutes later, they told me that “High commission” has also dropped them a mail again on 11 April for stating that the required information has not received(Meaning the High commission ignored HR mail) . HR further said, somehow we ignored(Meaning HR also ignored the High commission mail) they mail but now today we are replying today again(28-4-2016).

Every body is ignoring things. Height of bad luck. 

Called 2 more employers – They said that they have not received verification call.

One employer left – Will follow up with him about this soon.

P.S. – Wish I have also followed up this earlier instead of ignoring this.


----------



## Phoenix2135

ankit_smart said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It has been 106 days since I have lodged my visa. It has been 10 days since when I called DIBP, so I decide to do something different this time.
> 
> As I have worked in 4 companies, so I decided to call one of them to check whether my employment verification is going on or not. When I called the first company, the HR replied yes we have received an enquiry from Australian high commission and we have replied to them. I asked, if they can let me know the date when they(HR) have replied them, after few minutes later, they told me that “High commission” has also dropped them a mail again on 11 April for stating that the required information has not received(Meaning the High commission ignored HR mail) . HR further said, somehow we ignored(Meaning HR also ignored the High commission mail) they mail but now today we are replying today again(28-4-2016).
> 
> Every body is ignoring things. Height of bad luck.
> 
> Called 2 more employers – They said that they have not received verification call.
> 
> One employer left – Will follow up with him about this soon.
> 
> P.S. – Wish I have also followed up this earlier instead of ignoring this.


Hi,

Which employer has received call / e-mail from AHC ? I mean the current employer or old one ?

Did you submit all necessary docs for all employers that you claim ?


----------



## Heywb

Majician said:


> This week has been a slow one, most of us long waiting applicants are still waiting helplessly !! And again a long weekend ahead of us.
> 
> I have no idea how things are moving.


Majician brother, You will get the grant soon inshaAllah. I hope as per your timelines it will be in next 2 weeks. I suggest if you havent called very recently then call them or send them one email. For me the calls worked i believe.


----------



## amar9780816870

NGK said:


> Hello Guys ,
> 
> The longer we wait, the stronger the feeling that my occupation code has something to do with it. Either that or i am losing my mind due to this waiting ( only time can tell ):confused2:


Yes our occupation code really have something to do. I agree bro


----------



## Jahirul

ankit_smart said:


> Just to add in this, I cannot even decide whether to take 1 year/6 month or 3 months gym membership, because you never know when you will get your grants


Add into that; bike iinsurance, mobile contract, house rental agreement all due soon.. all plans stuck inside our head.


----------



## andreyx108b

amar9780816870 said:


> Yes our occupation code really have something to do. I agree bro


Nothing


----------



## ankit_smart

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which employer has received call / e-mail from AHC ? I mean the current employer or old one ?
> 
> Did you submit all necessary docs for all employers that you claim ?


My third employer has received an email. (April 2013- April 14)

List of Employer
Ist employer Local CA firm June 2011- Nov 2011
IInd employer Big reputed Indian company March 12 - April 13
IIIrd employer MNC April 13-April 14
IVth employer Indian Bank April 14 - aug 2015
Vth employer MNC (currently working) - points not claimed. 


I have provided all the documents expect in case of IV employment where I have given statutory declaration for JD.


----------



## Phoenix2135

ankit_smart said:


> My third employer has received an email. (April 2013- April 14)
> 
> List of Employer
> Ist employer Local CA firm June 2011- Nov 2011
> IInd employer Big reputed Indian company March 12 - April 13
> IIIrd employer MNC April 13-April 14
> IVth employer Indian Bank April 14 - aug 2015
> Vth employer MNC (currently working) - points not claimed.
> 
> 
> I have provided all the documents expect in case of IV employment where I have given statutory declaration for JD.



Hi,

I claim 15 points on employment from 6 different companies ( 3 from India & 3 from UAE).
I applied through agent in Dubai but currently in India as I resigned my current company and waiting for grant (Applied on 23/02 with all docs).
Also status on Immiaccount shows "Application received " from the day one and I would ask my agent to make a call once I crossed standard service time "


----------



## ankit_smart

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I claim 15 points on employment from 6 different companies ( 3 from India & 3 from UAE).
> I applied through agent in Dubai but currently in India as I resigned my current company and waiting for grant (Applied on 23/02 with all docs).
> Also status on Immiaccount shows "Application received " from the day one and I would ask my agent to make a call once I crossed standard service time "


My case is also same no contact since day one.

I have also resigned from my current company and my Last date is 21 May as I was hoping that I will grant in Max 3 months by 1 April, but unfortunately I have not received it yet.

Instead of waiting for your SLA to expire you can cross check with your Past employers, If they have received an email or call and if they have received it, It means that the CO is working on your case.


----------



## arun32

ankit_smart said:


> My case is also same no contact since day one.
> 
> I have also resigned from my current company and my Last date is 21 May as I was hoping that I will grant in Max 3 months by 1 April, but unfortunately I have not received it yet.
> 
> Instead of waiting for your SLA to expire you can cross check with your Past employers, If they have received an email or call and if they have received it, It means that the CO is working on your case.


Plus 1

I applied on 15 dec 2015, and my last working day was 29th Jan 2016, already crossed 3 months at home. Could not attend interviews with whole heart....

Situation is declining day by day...

DIBP please be kind ...


----------



## samage

Heywb said:


> Majician brother, You will get the grant soon inshaAllah. I hope as per your timelines it will be in next 2 weeks. I suggest if you havent called very recently then call them or send them one email. For me the calls worked i believe.


Hi Heywb,

How many jobs u had ? Emplyment verification was with Last employr? For my case they sent only experience letters to my manager to confirm the authenticity but did not ask roles and responsiabilities.


thanks and regards,


----------



## hello-hi

Hi KeeDa and other senior members,

I am still confused whether I (pry applicant) can come back after 189 PR VISA activation, and My wife who is secondary applicant can stay back in Australia. I will join her after completing my one year current project. I was told that I can do that, does it have any future implication. I am really thankful to this forum members esp KeeDa and other senior members. I shall remain grateful to them. 

Thanks


----------



## Obik

Hi Guys, an update regarding my case. After long wait since I lodged my application in Nov 2015, today case officer asked for my polio certificate. I am going to upload this tomorrow via immiaccount. What you people think, is my application near to finalization or still I should expect long wait.


----------



## KeeDa

hello-hi said:


> Hi KeeDa and other senior members,
> 
> I am still confused whether I (pry applicant) can come back after 189 PR VISA activation, and My wife who is secondary applicant can stay back in Australia. I will join her after completing my one year current project. I was told that I can do that, does it have any future implication. I am really thankful to this forum members esp KeeDa and other senior members. I shall remain grateful to them.
> 
> Thanks


No problems with doing that.


----------



## zeeshan355

ankit_smart said:


> My third employer has received an email. (April 2013- April 14)
> 
> List of Employer
> Ist employer Local CA firm June 2011- Nov 2011
> IInd employer Big reputed Indian company March 12 - April 13
> IIIrd employer MNC April 13-April 14
> IVth employer Indian Bank April 14 - aug 2015
> Vth employer MNC (currently working) - points not claimed.
> 
> 
> I have provided all the documents expect in case of IV employment where I have given statutory declaration for JD.


IN ur case, its completely messed up for u...
as u didnt do any stable job.. by the way did u resign all jobs or were terminated after probation periods.... ???
may b delay is due to the same thing, but dont loose hope, grant is on the way...


----------



## panna

Dear KeeDa, andreyx108b & Others
Dear All
Its been 143 days since we applied for 489 FS. Suddenly on 120th day co assigned & asks for more evidence of employment. Again we have upload on 131th day ITR & Form 16 since 2003, Pay slips 4 copies a year since Feb 2006, Experience latter with job description each company and bank statements. now the agent says we need to wait for another around 60 days. 
Its been more than 1 year 3 months since we started our preparation, written 5 times PTE & 2ice IELTS, but my luck could not score 7 in all the best is 9, 8.5, 8.5 & 6.5, We wanted to be in Melbourne so the choice was to apply for 489fs,
The point is we paid at least one years salary as fees + consultant fees, since we have taken the decision to be in Melbourne our life become measurable. looking for a batter life could be so nasty & disappointing that i never knew. (every day get up by 5 am keep on checking IMMI Account till we go to the office), at night do not get sleep thinking about whats going happen next. Answering 6&1/2 year old sons about when are we going to Melbourne? & most important now my son does not went the admission in 2nd standard in the same school as he has said good bye to all his friends & teachers.
Really friends i dont know what to do?

Please analyse my case. 
I applied for 489fs with 65 points on 8th dec 2015, on 120th day CO assigned & asked for more evidence of employment.
Which i provided within 7 days of request. the application status is 'assessment in progress' 
now its been 143 days, 
The question is how long we have to wait now.
Is there any chances i should get my grant in next couple of weeks.
no job verification so far.


----------



## textadnan

*categories 189 and 190*

PTE Date: April 15th 2016 (65 each)
Professional year
EOI date(Accountant general/ auditing/ Accounting management)): April 15th 2016
65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190(NSW)

How long should I will expect for my invitation?


----------



## pkd

Hello Guys!!

I called the GSM Brisbane this morning and asked for an update, to my shock he didnt give the general answer "keep waiting until we tell u something" but asked for my details to check the in the system. According to him it could take upto 3.5 months after we respond to Case officer/ case officer starts working on our application, if case officer needs more docs again it will delay further   

Bad bad


----------



## Majician

Obik said:


> Hi Guys, an update regarding my case. After long wait since I lodged my application in Nov 2015, today case officer asked for my polio certificate. I am going to upload this tomorrow via immiaccount. What you people think, is my application near to finalization or still I should expect long wait.


Hi Obik, 

Why didn't you upload it in the first place? As per their requirement of polio certificate was it not required or you missed it?

Because even I did not upload it because I have not been to Pakistan for even 20 days since 2010.

Just curious if I should upload it anyways !


----------



## Majician

Heywb said:


> Majician brother, You will get the grant soon inshaAllah. I hope as per your timelines it will be in next 2 weeks. I suggest if you havent called very recently then call them or send them one email. For me the calls worked i believe.


Thanks brother !!

I called them one time this month, twice last month and twice in March !

Though everytime I call I know I will have standard answer but even then I did just to remind them that I am still alive 😂

Well I don't plan to call them until mid May, insha Allah hoping that I won't need it.

Please pray for me.


----------



## evydmb

Hi guys
It has now been 106 days since my application and 86 days since CO allocation, no contacts after that. I see some people talking about the 90 days period after which you can raise the issue with DBP if 90 days passed since the last contact. Anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks


----------



## ankit_smart

zeeshan355 said:


> IN ur case, its completely messed up for u...
> as u didnt do any stable job.. by the way did u resign all jobs or were terminated after probation periods.... ???
> may b delay is due to the same thing, but dont loose hope, grant is on the way...


I have resigned from all the jobs. All of them were permanent jobs. I kept changing them because I was either not satisfied by the remuneration or the working culture . 

That is what motivated me to move to Australia. Cheers 

Came to know yesterday that they have sent verification mail to my second employer as well. I will ask the date from the HR today . 

I am not loosing hope, I am just cursing my bad luck.


----------



## ankit_smart

evydmb said:


> Hi guys
> It has now been 106 days since my application and 86 days since CO allocation, no contacts after that. I see some people talking about the 90 days period after which you can raise the issue with DBP if 90 days passed since the last contact. Anyone have any experience with this?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can raise the issue with DIBP by writing to them or calling them, but if your case is in processing like my case, where employment verification is going on, calling and mailing them will not help.


----------



## ankit_smart

textadnan said:


> PTE Date: April 15th 2016 (65 each)
> Professional year
> EOI date(Accountant general/ auditing/ Accounting management)): April 15th 2016
> 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190(NSW)
> 
> How long should I will expect for my invitation?


Try EOI submitted accountants thread.

You can also check my signature.This might be useful.


----------



## anoop_vn

evydmb said:


> Hi guys
> It has now been 106 days since my application and 86 days since CO allocation, no contacts after that. I see some people talking about the 90 days period after which you can raise the issue with DBP if 90 days passed since the last contact. Anyone have any experience with this?
> 
> Thanks


hi,
As i understand they are not at the moment responding to any case update mails, If your application is with GSM Brisbane then you can add at least a month to the process. 

we got our grant 2 weeks back exactly 4 months from the time we logged visa. 

it too 2 months form verification call to grant. My consultant had 2 more clients who got verification call around same time as we got, but they got grant 2 days from the call. 

I think patience is the key, and the way I look at it, if you have not heard any thing its a good sign. Your Grant is round the corner. 

Regards

Anoop


----------



## Obik

Majician said:


> Hi Obik,
> 
> Why didn't you upload it in the first place? As per their requirement of polio certificate was it not required or you missed it?
> 
> Because even I did not upload it because I have not been to Pakistan for even 20 days since 2010.
> 
> Just curious if I should upload it anyways !


Dear Majician
I didn't upload that before intentionally, just I was thinking it is not an important docs. And then even in 1st contact by CO in Dec, he didn't asked for polio certificate except form 80 and PCC. 
For me I was in Pakistan for more than 28 days after 5th May 2014 which I fill in the form 80. However for you I think if you have not spent after 5th may more than 28 days, I will not advise you to upload, although it is easy to get polio vaccination certificate. Because as my personnel experience sometime ir-relevant docs cause confusion and un-necessary delays.


----------



## samage

Majician said:


> Hi Obik,
> 
> Why didn't you upload it in the first place? As per their requirement of polio certificate was it not required or you missed it?
> 
> Because even I did not upload it because I have not been to Pakistan for even 20 days since 2010.
> 
> Just curious if I should upload it anyways !


Dear Majician,

I PM you. could you check or provide ur contact...


----------



## Majician

samage said:


> Dear Majician,
> 
> I PM you. could you check or provide ur contact...


Done !


----------



## dakshch

Is DIBP working tomorrow??


----------



## vikaschandra

dakshch said:


> Is DIBP working tomorrow??


Yes they should except Brisbane as it is Labor day holiday in Brisbane


----------



## Majician

Obik said:


> Dear Majician
> I didn't upload that before intentionally, just I was thinking it is not an important docs. And then even in 1st contact by CO in Dec, he didn't asked for polio certificate except form 80 and PCC.
> For me I was in Pakistan for more than 28 days after 5th May 2014 which I fill in the form 80. However for you I think if you have not spent after 5th may more than 28 days, I will not advise you to upload, although it is easy to get polio vaccination certificate. Because as my personnel experience sometime ir-relevant docs cause confusion and un-necessary delays.


Yes you are right, I just got worried about myself but since I am not required to submit one I will not submit.


----------



## himanshu181in

110 days after CO contact
123 days after Visa lodged

263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
Grant - 

When will i get my Grant??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raj747

himanshu181in said:


> 110 days after CO contact
> 123 days after Visa lodged
> 
> 263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
> VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
> CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
> Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
> Grant -
> 
> When will i get my Grant??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


your occupation please???


----------



## prasanthkrish

Hi Keeda, Andrey, Majician and other senior members,

I have claimed 10 points for employment "At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years)."

I had a history of three employers and currently working with another employer. All are very reputed MNC's. If the experience had to be summed up in order, it is like 2yr 10 months+ 1yr 2 months+ 2yr 4 months + 1yr 6 months (Current).

I had claimed points only for 5 yrs, so if i calculate the first three employer experience, it will come to 6 yrs 4 months. As per the info i have DIBP had asked only the first three employers about the employment verification. So pls help me to understand the below.

1) Will DIBP check for employment verification only for the points you claimed for.
2) Is that mandatory to get the call to me from Embassy after completing the emp verification
3) As of now all my previous employers got either call/ email. So should i assume that DIBP is done with their verification.
4) If my current employer received the email (They told me they had not received. But cant trust them) and he didnt responded back, will they ask me to furnish a natural justice letter.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi Keeda, Andrey, Majician and other senior members, I have claimed 10 points for employment "At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years)." I had a history of three employers and currently working with another employer. All are very reputed MNC's. If the experience had to be summed up in order, it is like 2yr 10 months+ 1yr 2 months+ 2yr 4 months + 1yr 6 months (Current). I had claimed points only for 5 yrs, so if i calculate the first three employer experience, it will come to 6 yrs 4 months. As per the info i have DIBP had asked only the first three employers about the employment verification. So pls help me to understand the below. 1) Will DIBP check for employment verification only for the points you claimed for. 2) Is that mandatory to get the call to me from Embassy after completing the emp verification 3) As of now all my previous employers got either call/ email. So should i assume that DIBP is done with their verification. 4) If my current employer received the email (They told me they had not received. But cant trust them) and he didnt responded back, will they ask me to furnish a natural justice letter. Many thanks in advance.


1. Yes, only for employment against which you have claimed points. 
2. No
3. Yes, as long as they got all they needed. If not they may call again - but i never heard of such.
4. Yes


----------



## prasanthkrish

andreyx108b said:


> 1. Yes, only for employment against which you have claimed points.
> 2. No
> 3. Yes, as long as they got all they needed. If not they may call again - but i never heard of such.
> 4. Yes


Thanks a lot mate....


----------



## prasanthkrish

andreyx108b said:


> 1. Yes, only for employment against which you have claimed points.
> 2. No
> 3. Yes, as long as they got all they needed. If not they may call again - but i never heard of such.
> 4. Yes


Hi Andrey,

For the point number 4, will they send the Natural justice letter even though they had done the employment verification for the points i claimed for?

My total experience minus the current employer experience is 6 yrs 4 months (> 5 yrs)


----------



## andreyx108b

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi Andrey, For the point number 4, will they send the Natural justice letter even though they had done the employment verification for the points i claimed for? My total experience minus the current employer experience is 6 yrs 4 months (> 5 yrs)


If all went well and confirmed - they will not, only if there are any.. Hm any issues.


----------



## himanshu181in

raj747 said:


> your occupation please???




It's in post
263111 - Computer and Network Systems


----------



## manreetvirk

verification done today...fingers crossed..


----------



## shamisoman

hiii,
anybody know about the processing steps after internal and external checks?
our medical is expiring on 13 may.do I need to take another medical or wait for CO's reply?please help me


----------



## andreyx108b

manreetvirk said:


> verification done today...fingers crossed..


All the best!


----------



## manreetvirk

andreyx108b said:


> All the best!


Thanks Andrey...


----------



## shamisoman

hi andreyx, 
can you please help me. do you know any processing after internal and external checks?my medical is going to expire on 13 may. I don't know what to do?


----------



## raj747

manreetvirk said:


> verification done today...fingers crossed..


How many points did you claim??? how many employers???


----------



## manreetvirk

raj747 said:


> How many points did you claim??? how many employers???


15 points from current employer..no points from previous employer..total 2 employers


----------



## manreetvirk

finally after five months and 8 days of co contact physical verification done today..


----------



## Mashhar

Hi I got NJ letter with pic4020 as well .(telephonic inquiry) My employer was not available and two assistants said they dont know me and working there from long back. But they didnot try to contact employer even once. What you all suggest now ?? Its hard to trap my employer normally he is out of country.
But I am getting a chance of work visa... But is that ok If I apply for work visa without withdrawing my 189 case at the moment??
Will these allegations be applicable to my work visa s well??
Or else if I withdraw would that be a negative thing ?? Really confused. Kindly help


----------



## samage

manreetvirk said:


> verification done today...fingers crossed..


as per your signature, verification done last month. now which verification done?


----------



## samage

Mashhar said:


> Hi I got NJ letter with pic4020 as well .(telephonic inquiry) My employer was not available and two assistants said they dont know me and working there from long back. But they didnot try to contact employer even once. What you all suggest now ?? Its hard to trap my employer normally he is out of country.
> But I am getting a chance of work visa... But is that ok If I apply for work visa without withdrawing my 189 case at the moment??
> Will these allegations be applicable to my work visa s well??
> Or else if I withdraw would that be a negative thing ?? Really confused. Kindly help


Can you update your signature and when you recieved? current job or previous?


----------



## raj747

Mashhar said:


> Hi I got NJ letter with pic4020 as well .(telephonic inquiry) My employer was not available and two assistants said they dont know me and working there from long back. But they didnot try to contact employer even once. What you all suggest now ?? Its hard to trap my employer normally he is out of country.
> But I am getting a chance of work visa... But is that ok If I apply for work visa without withdrawing my 189 case at the moment??
> Will these allegations be applicable to my work visa s well??
> Or else if I withdraw would that be a negative thing ?? Really confused. Kindly help



hi buddy, 

can you update your signature... occupation, how many points claimed and how many employers please..


----------



## rajwin502

andreyx108b said:


> 1. Yes, only for employment against which you have called pojustice .
> 2. No
> 3. Yes, as long as they got all they needed. If not they may call again - but i never heard of such.
> 4. Yes


Hi Andrey, 

When a employer does not respond to email /phone calls from DIBP, doesn't DIBP call the applicant directly to understand/identity alternate numbers to call at before they issue a Natural justice letter? 

Their current systems appear unfair especially to people who have worked in large MNC 's where it becomes difficult for applicants to follow up with HR department and ensure they respond to such emails. 

If what you say is the only way they work, I guess I should be prepared for a Natural justice letter.


----------



## manreetvirk

Mashhar said:


> Hi I got NJ letter with pic4020 as well .(telephonic inquiry) My employer was not available and two assistants said they dont know me and working there from long back. But they didnot try to contact employer even once. What you all suggest now ?? Its hard to trap my employer normally he is out of country.
> But I am getting a chance of work visa... But is that ok If I apply for work visa without withdrawing my 189 case at the moment??
> Will these allegations be applicable to my work visa s well??
> Or else if I withdraw would that be a negative thing ?? Really confused. Kindly help


After how many days of verification you received NJ letter..


----------



## manreetvirk

samage said:


> as per your signature, verification done last month. now which verification done?


Sorry I updated my signature...typed mistakenly 2 April instead of 2 May..


----------



## prasanthkrish

manreetvirk said:


> finally after five months and 8 days of co contact physical verification done today..


Good to hear that mate. Did your previous employers received any email or call before physical verification


----------



## andreyx108b

rajwin502 said:


> Hi Andrey, When a employer does not respond to email /phone calls from DIBP, doesn't DIBP call the applicant directly to understand/identity alternate numbers to call at before they issue a Natural justice letter? Their current systems appear unfair especially to people who have worked in large MNC 's where it becomes difficult for applicants to follow up with HR department and ensure they respond to such emails. If what you say is the only way they work, I guess I should be prepared for a Natural justice letter.


As far as i know - no. They would ask you to comment by means of a NJ letter.


----------



## manreetvirk

prasanthkrish said:


> Good to hear that mate. Did your previous employers received any email or call before physical verification


no nothing..they went directly..


----------



## Abhi6060

Hey Manpreet,
Which all documents did you submit for employment?


----------



## UK2OZVIAUSA

Hello Experts,

I am planning to apply for 189/190 263111 computer networks and systems engineer soon. Is it a good idea to apply in June or wait for July 1st. I just saw that there are only 60 left from 1986 as of today. Also 263111 is only in proposed list recommended by ACS for 2016-2017. Please advise, i appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## vikaschandra

UK2OZVIAUSA said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am planning to apply for 189/190 263111 computer networks and systems engineer soon. Is it a good idea to apply in June or wait for July 1st. I just saw that there are only 60 left from 1986 as of today. Also 263111 is only in proposed list recommended by ACS for 2016-2017. Please advise, i appreciate your suggestions.


Are you talking about lodging your eoi or have you already for the invite to apply for visa?


----------



## UK2OZVIAUSA

vikaschandra said:


> Are you talking about lodging your eoi or have you already for the invite to apply for visa?


Vikas-I have not yet started the Process yet, waiting to hear some suggestions from seniors about the timing of lodging EOI.


----------



## vikaschandra

UK2OZVIAUSA said:


> Vikas-I have not yet started the Process yet, waiting to hear some suggestions from seniors about the timing of lodging EOI.


Well firstly you are on the wring thread as this thread is for applicants who have already lodged their visa application and waiting for visa decision. 

Anways you can stary from now itself as all the processing would take some time for you to be completed before you file your eoi

Get you assessment done through ACS
Get your IELTS or PTE or TOEFL results 

Calculate and see how many points you score for (age, education, work experience, language test) 

This two would be your basic requirements for now. Even if the quota is over you can lodge the eoi and leave it until the next quota is announced as it is first come first serve basis (in the event when two applicant have same points the candidate who lodged the eoi earlier would secure the invitation to apply)

Best wishes with your process. Further you can search for relevant thread to get more answers if you have query.


----------



## UK2OZVIAUSA

vikaschandra said:


> Well firstly you are on the wring thread as this thread is for applicants who have already lodged their visa application and waiting for visa decision.
> 
> Anways you can stary from now itself as all the processing would take some time for you to be completed before you file your eoi
> 
> Get you assessment done through ACS
> Get your IELTS or PTE or TOEFL results
> 
> Calculate and see how many points you score for (age, education, work experience, language test)
> 
> This two would be your basic requirements for now. Even if the quota is over you can lodge the eoi and leave it until the next quota is announced as it is first come first serve basis (in the event when two applicant have same points the candidate who lodged the eoi earlier would secure the invitation to apply)
> 
> Best wishes with your process. Further you can search for relevant thread to get more answers if you have query.


Thanks a lot for your time in replying back, sure i will find the right thread.


----------



## manreetvirk

Abhi6060 said:


> Hey Manpreet,
> Which all documents did you submit for employment?


experience letter, offer letter, salary certificate for cash salary, bank statement for cheque salary,reference letter from employer...


----------



## Majician

Well guys, a new week begins that shall bring happiness to some of us, lets pray for quick grants for all of us !!


----------



## himanshu181in

Hope to get my grant this week



263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
Grant -


----------



## Shah Zaib

Can someone kindly share the GSM Brisbane's contact number. I am planning to call them tomorrow.


----------



## addycool89

@Majician I am in the same boat as you. Same timelines and same ANZSCO (Engineering Technologist). What do you think is the reason for this delay? Many Jan2016 applicants have got grants before Dec 2015 ones!!


----------



## Majician

addycool89 said:


> @Majician I am in the same boat as you. Same timelines and same ANZSCO (Engineering Technologist). What do you think is the reason for this delay? Many Jan2016 applicants have got grants before Dec 2015 ones!!


I have no idea, these days external verifications are done for most of applicants plus job verification for almost everyone, may be that is the reason for delay.


So there was no grant reported on this forum yet??


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> I have no idea, these days external verifications are done for most of applicants plus job verification for almost everyone, may be that is the reason for delay.
> 
> 
> So there was no grant reported on this forum yet??


Mate,

Can you throw some light on the external verification's, like what all will they do.

Thanks


----------



## raghum4u

All the best for 2015 folks...


----------



## Majician

prasanthkrish said:


> Mate,
> 
> Can you throw some light on the external verification's, like what all will they do.
> 
> Thanks


Some of the cases are reffered to ASIO ( Australia Security Intelligence Organisation) for external verification and security checks, these applications takes time.

They are done for security checks and determine the background of a person.

For details you can visit their website.


----------



## Majician

addycool89 said:


> @Majician I am in the same boat as you. Same timelines and same ANZSCO (Engineering Technologist). What do you think is the reason for this delay? Many Jan2016 applicants have got grants before Dec 2015 ones!!


I am unable to send you pvt msg, can you send me pvt msg?


----------



## samage

O God. Its killing wait, excitement of grant already gone somewhere. Now its only matter if they give visa..... 8th month going on and they cooking my files. I dont argue who says Aussie system better or transparetn than UK, CANDA etc but for me it is proving worst......


----------



## gaus

Count me in the frustrated list.. 7th month.. no communication or update

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Jahirul

Dear All,
We have got our grant today!:cheer2::rofl:
It was very easy task because of the fellow mates here. If not it could be complex and uncertain. The waiting would have killed me if all of us didn't hold hands together. I am grateful to the forum lifetime.. 
Wish good luck to all of you guys, specially for my buddies from 2015. Yoy guys really passed your patience test.. definitely that will pay off (Insha'Allah). 
:tea:


----------



## gaus

Jahirul said:


> Dear All,
> We have got our grant today!:cheer2::rofl:
> It was very easy task because of the fellow mates here. If not it could be complex and uncertain. The waiting would have killed me if all of us didn't hold hands together. I am grateful to the forum lifetime..
> Wish good luck to all of you guys, specially for my buddies from 2015. Yoy guys really passed your patience test.. definitely that will pay off (Insha'Allah).
> :tea:


Congratulations!!! All the best for your future endeavours!


----------



## deepgill

Jahirul said:


> Dear All,
> We have got our grant today!:cheer2::rofl:
> It was very easy task because of the fellow mates here. If not it could be complex and uncertain. The waiting would have killed me if all of us didn't hold hands together. I am grateful to the forum lifetime..
> Wish good luck to all of you guys, specially for my buddies from 2015. Yoy guys really passed your patience test.. definitely that will pay off (Insha'Allah).
> :tea:


Congratulations.. jahirul.


----------



## vikaschandra

Jahirul said:


> Dear All,
> We have got our grant today!:cheer2::rofl:
> It was very easy task because of the fellow mates here. If not it could be complex and uncertain. The waiting would have killed me if all of us didn't hold hands together. I am grateful to the forum lifetime..
> Wish good luck to all of you guys, specially for my buddies from 2015. Yoy guys really passed your patience test.. definitely that will pay off (Insha'Allah).
> :tea:


Congratulations Jahirul and wonderful news it is from Brisbane


----------



## JAN84

Jahirul said:


> Dear All,
> We have got our grant today!:cheer2::rofl:
> It was very easy task because of the fellow mates here. If not it could be complex and uncertain. The waiting would have killed me if all of us didn't hold hands together. I am grateful to the forum lifetime..
> Wish good luck to all of you guys, specially for my buddies from 2015. Yoy guys really passed your patience test.. definitely that will pay off (Insha'Allah).
> :tea:


OO wow great Jahirul. Please pray for us as well..
Many Congratulations..


----------



## Majician

Jahirul said:


> Dear All,
> We have got our grant today!:cheer2::rofl:
> It was very easy task because of the fellow mates here. If not it could be complex and uncertain. The waiting would have killed me if all of us didn't hold hands together. I am grateful to the forum lifetime..
> Wish good luck to all of you guys, specially for my buddies from 2015. Yoy guys really passed your patience test.. definitely that will pay off (Insha'Allah).
> :tea:


Any employment verification??


----------



## Jahirul

Majician said:


> Any employment verification??


No verifications as far as I know.. I'm 7+ years in my current company and submitted few salary slips, tax docs upfront.. The ex company count 3 more years, but I didn't have any record other than cert of employment.


----------



## raj747

Jahirul said:


> Dear All,
> We have got our grant today!:cheer2::rofl:
> It was very easy task because of the fellow mates here. If not it could be complex and uncertain. The waiting would have killed me if all of us didn't hold hands together. I am grateful to the forum lifetime..
> Wish good luck to all of you guys, specially for my buddies from 2015. Yoy guys really passed your patience test.. definitely that will pay off (Insha'Allah).
> :tea:


congrats buddy.. did you claim any points for experience?? if yes how many?? and did you get employment verification???


----------



## ravinain

samage said:


> O God. Its killing wait, excitement of grant already gone somewhere. Now its only matter if they give visa..... 8th month going on and they cooking my files. I dont argue who says Aussie system better or transparetn than UK, CANDA etc but for me it is proving worst......


Now I started to believe that Indian govt work better than Australian govt.


----------



## Abhimukta

Jahirul said:


> Dear All,
> We have got our grant today!:cheer2::rofl:
> It was very easy task because of the fellow mates here. If not it could be complex and uncertain. The waiting would have killed me if all of us didn't hold hands together. I am grateful to the forum lifetime..
> Wish good luck to all of you guys, specially for my buddies from 2015. Yoy guys really passed your patience test.. definitely that will pay off (Insha'Allah).
> :tea:


Congratulations Jahirul


----------



## Jahirul

Thanks for the wish guys. Good luck to JAN84, Prasnthkrish, Deepgil, Raj747, Abhimukta, Majician, Semage, And rest all who is waiting.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ankit_smart

Jahirul said:


> Thanks for the wish guys. Good luck to JAN84, Prasnthkrish, Deepgil, Raj747, Abhimukta, Majician, Semage, And rest all who is waiting.... :fingerscrossed:



Congrats Jahirul


----------



## DVP_322

See the time line of Jahirul. They have cleared exactly 90 days after information provided.


----------



## DVP_322

Anybody in this forum have any observation as regards grant after call from AUS high commission.


----------



## andreyx108b

DVP_322 said:


> Anybody in this forum have any observation as regards grant after call from AUS high commission.


Yes.


----------



## dakshch

Any grants today??


----------



## Jahirul

DVP_322 said:


> See the time line of Jahirul. They have cleared exactly 90 days after information provided.


They asked my approval to declare my point as 60 instead of 65 (EOI). I replied "I agree" on that. And the grant letter came after 10 minutes..


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Jahirul said:


> They asked my approval to declare my point as 60 instead of 65 (EOI). I replied "I agree" on that. And the grant letter came after 10 minutes..




Hi Jajirul, may I ask what was the reason for reduction. Was it due to over claiming?
Cheers


----------



## Jahirul

Yes. It was due to my education claim which was auto select as Australian Degree Requirement (5 points). I tried to unselect that but couldn't find option to unmark that. So I thought it's given because my degree is recognized as equal. But yesterday they emailed me said that it was inadvertently selected by me and they noted it. Given that I may be invited in the next round even I claimed 60 they are willing to self correct it, but need my permission.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Jahirul said:


> Yes. It was due to my education claim which was auto select as Australian Degree Requirement (5 points). I tried to unselect that but couldn't find option to unmark that. So I thought it's given because my degree is recognized as equal. But yesterday they emailed me said that it was inadvertently selected by me and they noted it. Given that I may be invited in the next round even I claimed 60 they are willing to self correct it, but need my permission.




Ohhhk


----------



## DVP_322

dhawalNpatel said:


> Jahirul said:
> 
> 
> 
> They asked my approval to declare my point as 60 instead of 65 (EOI). I replied "I agree" on that. And the grant letter came after 10 minutes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jajirul, may I ask what was the reason for reduction. Was it due to over claiming?
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Pl inform the reason for point reduction if they have given to you


----------



## DVP_322

DVP_322 said:


> dhawalNpatel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jahirul said:
> 
> 
> 
> They asked my approval to declare my point as 60 instead of 65 (EOI). I replied "I agree" on that. And the grant letter came after 10 minutes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jajirul, may I ask what was the reason for reduction. Was it due to over claiming?
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pl inform the reason for point reduction if they have given to you
Click to expand...

Ya I got it.

So nice people they are as they have asked to correct it


----------



## DVP_322

andreyx108b said:


> DVP_322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody in this forum have any observation as regards grant after call from AUS high commission.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

How much time they are taking after call from Aus high comm (approx)


----------



## Jahirul

DVP_322 said:


> Ya I got it.
> 
> So nice people they are as they have asked to correct it


I'm sure it was a system error during EOI submission. Because I tried a few times to unselect that, but could not do so


----------



## DVP_322

Jahirul said:


> DVP_322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I got it.
> 
> So nice people they are as they have asked to correct it
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it was a system error during EOI submission. Because I tried a few times to unselect that, but could not do so
Click to expand...

Ok . When r u planning to move


----------



## theskyisalive

DVP_322 said:


> How much time they are taking after call from Aus high comm (approx)


no one really knows, as with all other timelines of DIBP this one is totally unpredictable as well! it could be next day or 100+ days, all possible examples are here is this very forum!


----------



## alexdegzy

Jahirul said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We have got our grant today!:cheer2::rofl:
> 
> It was very easy task because of the fellow mates here. If not it could be complex and uncertain. The waiting would have killed me if all of us didn't hold hands together. I am grateful to the forum lifetime..
> 
> Wish good luck to all of you guys, specially for my buddies from 2015. Yoy guys really passed your patience test.. definitely that will pay off (Insha'Allah).
> 
> :tea:




Congrats bro. Hope you still heading to Perth! All the best


----------



## Jahirul

DVP_322 said:


> Ok . When r u planning to move


Not sure bro.. still haven't plan. probably end of the year..


----------



## Jahirul

alexdegzy said:


> Congrats bro. Hope you still heading to Perth! All the best


Thanks bro.. I plan to do so, but not sure where my job prospect will bring me!


----------



## alexdegzy

Jahirul said:


> Thanks bro.. I plan to do so, but not sure where my job prospect will bring me!




You shall be taken to the best ever place by God's grace . Congrats once again .


----------



## raghum4u

Another dry day for 2015 guys ... Sad and disappointed. Today morning again I called up Brisbane office (4th time) and still the same response... Your case is under routine processing.. Please wait. If this is the standard answer, there is no point in having a call center to answer the status.... :-(


----------



## samage

Hi buddies,

PCC expire time is one year ? or can vary? I have submitted 03 PCC for me in november 2015.

One PCC from Qatar (my previous country of job) menionted on PCC that it is valid for 06month which is going to finish on 21-May, 2016. 

What is the possibility that CO will ask fresh PCC if Grant not issue by this month OR
CO will consider it one year valid till november?


----------



## shrif

Hi,

I received a call for job verification today from Australia embassy. I lodged my visa on Nov. 2015

does that mean my application is going to be finalized or I still have a long waiting game??


----------



## Majician

shrif said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received a call for job verification today from Australia embassy. I lodged my visa on Nov. 2015
> 
> does that mean my application is going to be finalized or I still have a long waiting game??


Hi,

Can you please post your timeline? Also which team is dealing with your case Adelaide or Brisbane??

Also if the call was from Saudi or Dubai?

And how was the job verification call.

Thanks


----------



## shrif

Majician said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please post your timeline? Also which team is dealing with your case Adelaide or Brisbane??
> 
> Also if the call was from Saudi or Dubai?
> 
> And how was the job verification call.
> 
> Thanks



- Adelaide team
- from Egypt
- all about my duties and rules ( very quick and short questions).


489 FS
visa apply: 20/11/2015
CO : 14/12/2015
information provided : 24/12/2015
call verification : 4/5/2016


----------



## Majician

shrif said:


> - Adelaide team
> - from Egypt
> - all about my duties and rules ( very quick and short questions).
> 
> 
> 489 FS
> visa apply: 20/11/2015
> CO : 14/12/2015
> information provided : 24/12/2015
> call verification : 4/5/2016


You mean verification for an old job? Not for Saudi job? Because I see you are in Saudi


----------



## abb2959

Will I get my visa or not.
I think a fool of my self now..
No contact since 7 dec2015.
Now my documets will expire like police clearence.. and the new case office will
Come and ask for a new one...
I think i am
Just here to keep supporting documets 
Is any limit like they cant take more than one year for
Processing because i lodged on 13 sept.2015


----------



## bnkamal

Is there any quota for Job Code 263111 for issuing the visas ? how can we know if the limit has been reached or not ? May be I feel this delays are due to quota limits.. and Probably Flow of grants will happen for all 2015 pending candidates from July onwards !!

Any thoughts ...


----------



## Laxmikanth513

Hi, even I lodged my visa application on September 8 th 2015, waiting for grant, when I called to DIBP they said " your application under mandatory checks,, Will they finalize within this financial year or will it take more time,,


----------



## NGK

Jahirul said:


> Dear All,
> We have got our grant today!:cheer2::rofl:
> It was very easy task because of the fellow mates here. If not it could be complex and uncertain. The waiting would have killed me if all of us didn't hold hands together. I am grateful to the forum lifetime..
> Wish good luck to all of you guys, specially for my buddies from 2015. Yoy guys really passed your patience test.. definitely that will pay off (Insha'Allah).
> :tea:


Congrats and all the best !!!!!


----------



## NGK

shrif said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received a call for job verification today from Australia embassy. I lodged my visa on Nov. 2015
> 
> does that mean my application is going to be finalized or I still have a long waiting game??



To be honest , its varied. You can receive the grant the next day or it might take longer. Job verification does not necessarily mean impending grant, However it certainly is progress.


----------



## NGK

bnkamal said:


> Is there any quota for Job Code 263111 for issuing the visas ? how can we know if the limit has been reached or not ? May be I feel this delays are due to quota limits.. and Probably Flow of grants will happen for all 2015 pending candidates from July onwards !!
> 
> Any thoughts ...


As i understand, there is a quota for each ANZSCO code only for invitations. However there is also a quota for skilled migration category visas in a programme year. If the latter is reached, you will recieve an email indicating a delay ( Which i havent seen so far ). Hope it answers your query. Cheers !!!!


----------



## andreyx108b

abb2959 said:


> Will I get my visa or not. I think a fool of my self now.. No contact since 7 dec2015. Now my documets will expire like police clearence.. and the new case office will Come and ask for a new one... I think i am Just here to keep supporting documets Is any limit like they cant take more than one year for Processing because i lodged on 13 sept.2015


A few guys who applied in nay 2015 are still waiting now.

CO may request to renew meds/pccs


----------



## bnkamal

NGK said:


> As i understand, there is a quota for each ANZSCO code only for invitations. However there is also a quota for skilled migration category visas in a programme year. If the latter is reached, you will recieve an email indicating a delay ( Which i havent seen so far ). Hope it answers your query. Cheers !!!!


Ohk.. I am not sure though.. I remember recently I read somewhere in this thread that there is a quota even for the grants to be issued... Not I am not sure if that quota is against the ANZSCO code or for overall in a year...


----------



## andreyx108b

bnkamal said:


> Ohk.. I am not sure though.. I remember recently I read somewhere in this thread that there is a quota even for the grants to be issued... Not I am not sure if that quota is against the ANZSCO code or for overall in a year...


There is a general quota of skilled visas granted per year. However, its not related to anzsco codes or anything.


----------



## samage

andreyx108b said:


> 1 year.


Thanks , mean DIBP will consider medical and PCC both valid for 1year even someone mentioned 6month validity by issuing authority.


REGARDS,


----------



## prasanthkrish

andreyx108b said:


> There is a general quota of skilled visas granted per year. However, its not related to anzsco codes or anything.


Hi Andrey,

Is there a way to find out the number of grants left?

Thanks


----------



## ankit_smart

[quote Originally Posted by andreyx108b]
There is a general quota of skilled visas granted per year. However, its not related to anzsco codes or anything. [/quote]



prasanthkrish said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> Is there a way to find out the number of grants left?
> 
> Thanks


What will happen if the quota for the current year is expired?


----------



## ankit_smart

andreyx108b said:


> You will get a "delay mail" saying that there are no more visa's for this fin. year and your visa will be granted after the July 1st.


And if the category you are applying for does not exist then? 

Sorry I am being curious!!


----------



## HOPE21

It's been more than a year since lodgement.....wait continues....


----------



## andreyx108b

HOPE21 said:


> It's been more than a year since lodgement.....wait continues....


Any particular reason? 

I know a few guys who are waiting about a year due to checks - it is hard, but hopefully your grant will come through soon.


----------



## Majician

Dry week so far except for two long waiting applicants !!! Anyone trying to call DIBP today for an update??


----------



## himanshu181in

Are you able to login into immi account
I'm getting unexpected error



263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
Grant -


----------



## Majician

himanshu181in said:


> Are you able to login into immi account
> I'm getting unexpected error
> 
> 
> 
> 263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
> VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
> CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
> Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
> Grant -


Let me check, there were two system shutdowns this week, may be thats why


----------



## himanshu181in

Majician said:


> Let me check, there were two system shutdowns this week, may be thats why




One was scheduled for Wednesday and the other one is tomorrow


----------



## Majician

himanshu181in said:


> One was scheduled for Wednesday and the other one is tomorrow


Yeah right, and I can't login either, there is some error !


----------



## himanshu181in

Majician said:


> Yeah right, and I can't login either, there is some error !











unplanned outage


----------



## himanshu181in

himanshu181in said:


> unplanned outage




fixed
Immi account is operational now


----------



## namsfiz

Hi, Any one getting grant today.. I'm waiting since 150 days..


----------



## himanshu181in

namsfiz said:


> Hi, Any one getting grant today.. I'm waiting since 150 days..




I'm in same boat as of you
Which GSM contacted you?? Brisbane or Adelaide??


----------



## namsfiz

himanshu181in said:


> I'm in same boat as of you
> Which GSM contacted you?? Brisbane or Adelaide??


Brisbane team..


----------



## bansalch

Hi folks,

I am currently waiting for my grant decision to come and have recently switched employers. Should I notify the DIBP about this? I have sent them an email but have not seen a reply yet.


----------



## pras07

bansalch said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am currently waiting for my grant decision to come and have recently switched employers. Should I notify the DIBP about this? I have sent them an email but have not seen a reply yet.


I believe you need to submit form 1021 circumstances change and update them.


----------



## civil189

Hi 
Really frustrated to see how DIBP works
It's more than 100 days since visa lodge and still status is application received . Everyday the status is same, don't know what is going on. This wait is killing now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## civil189

Guys 
Please provide the number to give a call to DIBP for enquiry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pras07

civil189 said:


> Hi
> Really frustrated to see how DIBP works
> It's more than 100 days since visa lodge and still status is application received . Everyday the status is same, don't know what is going on. This wait is killing now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it is more than 90 days then you can email them asking status and they will surely pickup your case as their SLA is 90 days to process since visa lodge.


----------



## ankit_smart

Majician said:


> Dry week so far except for two long waiting applicants !!! Anyone trying to call DIBP today for an update??


I tried calling them today after 16 days. The gentleman on the phone replied politely. His reply was
Your file is in active processing, there are somethings which are outside DIBP control, so can't commit on the timelines. It could be days could be week's, I am following up with the case officer on this. If we need something case officer will contact you.


----------



## ankit_smart

pras07 said:


> If it is more than 90 days then you can email them asking status and they will surely pickup your case as their SLA is 90 days to process since visa lodge.


I have dropped them a email on 19 April on which they have not reverted yet, it's better to call them.


----------



## pras07

ankit_smart said:


> I have dropped them a email on 19 April on which they have not reverted yet, it's better to call them.


Oh ok. I think when they said it is not under DIBP control, is it with SkillSelect for background check? If so, it could take few days. But I am sure as you have called them, they must have added some tag with your application and you will hear back from any CO soon.


----------



## raj747

civil189 said:


> Hi
> Really frustrated to see how DIBP works
> It's more than 100 days since visa lodge and still status is application received . Everyday the status is same, don't know what is going on. This wait is killing now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey.. come down buddy... I am waiting since Nov... 170days.. Trust me calling them won't really help.. but try your luck.. kindly update your signature..


----------



## karnakar

Laxmikanth513 said:


> Hi, even I lodged my visa application on September 8 th 2015, waiting for grant, when I called to DIBP they said " your application under mandatory checks,, Will they finalize within this financial year or will it take more time,,


waiting is frustrating but end will good be patient brother


----------



## ankit_smart

pras07 said:


> Oh ok. I think when they said it is not under DIBP control, is it with SkillSelect for background check? If so, it could take few days. But I am sure as you have called them, they must have added some tag with your application and you will hear back from any CO soon.


Well he said they are checking things, but didn't specifically mentioned what exactly they are upto.

I have received 1 employer verification email on which CO missed the first reply sent by my employer. They resent the reply again on 28 April after DIBP reminder mail and my request.

2 employers are saying that has not received any verification email.

1 employer is saying that they have received a mail but they are not telling me the date on which they have replied and i am pretty sure that they have not sent any reply so i will be visiting them this saturday to ensure there reply as the not in picking up the call.

This is the Last best thing i can do at my end.

114 days of waiting.


----------



## raj747

pras07 said:


> I believe you need to submit form 1021 circumstances change and update them.


i am sure it is form 1022 for circumstance change.. definitely not 1021


----------



## andreyx108b

ankit_smart said:


> And if the category you are applying for does not exist then? Sorry I am being curious!!


Does not matter, you will still be getting your visa. Changes apply to new applicants only.


----------



## DVP_322

raj747 said:


> Hey.. come down buddy... I am waiting since Nov... 170days.. Trust me calling them won't really help.. but try your luck.. kindly update your signature..


Hi 

Mine and your timeline excaltly matches. I hv also submitted document on 23/12/15. 

Why CO has asked English Test. Was it expired???


----------



## ankit_smart

andreyx108b said:


> Does not matter, you will still be getting your visa. Changes apply to new applicants only.


Phew!!! That sounds so good!!


----------



## himanshu181in

Looks like just 1 grant so far today



263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
Grant -


----------



## namsfiz

andreyx108b said:


> Does not matter, you will still be getting your visa. Changes apply to new applicants only.


Hi Andrey, Brisbane is going extremely dead slow.. Now I completed 150 days(21 weeks) since lodged and 65 days (9 Weeks) after CO contact.. Whereas I called three times last month but they reply is same "Your application is in Process.. wait please".

Is any visa cap issue there? or something else what you think? I guess this week they issue very few visa overall.

Please suggest some thing good for us, those who's waiting since 2015..

Thanks in advance,


----------



## sachin_noida

Today I called Brisbane, They asked me "Did you contact your agent recently" I told them yes and I have not got any update from him. After giving standard reply "Under processing ..bla bla..."
They told me to get in touch with agent.

I asked them whether they have communicated anything to the agent. They said they can not give specific information.

Does that means they have communicated something or just they want us to contact the agent generally. I do not understand this. Agent is saying he has not received any information.

Please suggest if anyone has gone through same situation.


----------



## sachin_noida

namsfiz said:


> Hi, Any one getting grant today.. I'm waiting since 150 days..


158 days....Don't know whats the matter with them. *<English only please - see Rule 6; http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator>*....they are crossing every limits.......


----------



## Abhi6060

sachin_noida said:


> Today I called Brisbane, They asked me "Did you contact your agent recently" I told them yes and I have not got any update from him. After giving standard reply "Under processing ..bla bla..."
> They told me to get in touch with agent.
> 
> I asked them whether they have communicated anything to the agent. They said they can not give specific information.
> 
> Does that means they have communicated something or just they want us to contact the agent generally. I do not understand this. Agent is saying he has not received any information.
> 
> Please suggest if anyone has gone through same situation.


It's only your agent and DIBP to have clear picture/communication of visa application. She/he referred you to agent to save their time or to get the exact info as to where your application is stuck. Nothing to worry.
Application is under process is their standard reply.


----------



## vikaschandra

sachin_noida said:


> 158 days....Don't know whats the matter with them. Har cheez ki ek limit hoti hai yaar.....they are crossing every limits.......


Don't you have access to your immiaccount? Check if thre is any communication to your agent.


----------



## samage

How visa notification issued? Through CO email or online notification?


----------



## KeeDa

samage said:


> How visa notification issued? Through CO email or online notification?


Email from DIBP with the grant pdf as attachment, status change of your visa application to 'Finalised', and link to grant pdf made available in your immiAccount as well under the applicant's name.


----------



## samage

KeeDa said:


> Email from DIBP with the grant pdf as attachment, status change of your visa application to 'Finalised', and link to grant pdf made available in your immiAccount as well under the applicant's name.


Thank you KeeDa, huhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Alhamdulillah then I got it ...I got it.... Thanks all guys for support and guidance.

Battle between me and DIBP over now after natural justice and so many inquires...

So many negative and positive thoughts and stress during that period.....


----------



## KeeDa

samage said:


> Thank you KeeDa, huhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Alhamdulillah then I got it ...I got it.... Thanks all guys for support and guidance.
> 
> Battle between me and DIBP over now after natural justice and so many inquires...
> 
> So many negative and positive thoughts and stress during that period.....


wow! congrats.


----------



## Majician

samage said:


> Thank you KeeDa, huhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Alhamdulillah then I got it ...I got it.... Thanks all guys for support and guidance.
> 
> Battle between me and DIBP over now after natural justice and so many inquires...
> 
> So many negative and positive thoughts and stress during that period.....


Congrats brother,

It is indeed a happy moment for you, enjoy your weekend !!!

Alhamdulilah


----------



## gaus

samage said:


> Thank you KeeDa, huhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Alhamdulillah then I got it ...I got it.... Thanks all guys for support and guidance.
> 
> Battle between me and DIBP over now after natural justice and so many inquires...
> 
> So many negative and positive thoughts and stress during that period.....


Congratulations!!! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## prasanthkrish

samage said:


> Thank you KeeDa, huhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Alhamdulillah then I got it ...I got it.... Thanks all guys for support and guidance.
> 
> Battle between me and DIBP over now after natural justice and so many inquires...
> 
> So many negative and positive thoughts and stress during that period.....


Congrats bro....All the best


----------



## haisergeant

samage said:


> Thank you KeeDa, huhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Alhamdulillah then I got it ...I got it.... Thanks all guys for support and guidance.
> 
> Battle between me and DIBP over now after natural justice and so many inquires...
> 
> So many negative and positive thoughts and stress during that period.....


Congrats bro  all the best ahead.


----------



## vikaschandra

samage said:


> Thank you KeeDa, huhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Alhamdulillah then I got it ...I got it.... Thanks all guys for support and guidance.
> 
> Battle between me and DIBP over now after natural justice and so many inquires...
> 
> So many negative and positive thoughts and stress during that period.....


Congratulations Samage everyone around would be happy for you. You made it mate the NJ Survivor. Best wishes m


----------



## deepgill

samage said:


> Thank you KeeDa, huhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Alhamdulillah then I got it ...I got it.... Thanks all guys for support and guidance.
> 
> Battle between me and DIBP over now after natural justice and so many inquires...
> 
> So many negative and positive thoughts and stress during that period.....


Congratulations... samage. Really very good newz. Please pray for me because i also got NJ letter.


----------



## udeshi3002

samage said:


> Thank you KeeDa, huhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Alhamdulillah then I got it ...I got it.... Thanks all guys for support and guidance.
> 
> Battle between me and DIBP over now after natural justice and so many inquires...
> 
> So many negative and positive thoughts and stress during that period.....



Congratzzzz


----------



## ankit_smart

samage said:


> Thank you KeeDa, huhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Alhamdulillah then I got it ...I got it.... Thanks all guys for support and guidance.
> 
> Battle between me and DIBP over now after natural justice and so many inquires...
> 
> So many negative and positive thoughts and stress during that period.....


All the best samage. 
Best of luck for your future. 

This is really a good news.


----------



## udeshi3002

sachin_noida said:


> Today I called Brisbane, They asked me "Did you contact your agent recently" I told them yes and I have not got any update from him. After giving standard reply "Under processing ..bla bla..."
> They told me to get in touch with agent.
> 
> I asked them whether they have communicated anything to the agent. They said they can not give specific information.
> 
> Does that means they have communicated something or just they want us to contact the agent generally. I do not understand this. Agent is saying he has not received any information.
> 
> Please suggest if anyone has gone through same situation.


Means just to contact them..
By the way, do you have an immi account? Have you imported your application to your immi account.

Me too going through an agent but from my immi account i can see what is going on with VISA OFFICE and my agent. You better try it.


----------



## sachin_noida

vikaschandra said:


> Don't you have access to your immiaccount? Check if thre is any communication to your agent.


Immi Account is not showing any communication.


----------



## udeshi3002

one grant only for the day???


----------



## samage

Thanks all my buddies, I pray all those are pending from 2015 since May, June, July, August, Sept Oct etc. I know how it is painfull and difficult to bear. 
One thing I notice is that my all documents and support documents were genuine and nothing was fake, so despite of inquiries, verification and NJL I survived.

Everymorning when I woke up and checked email, nothing was there. So today i did not check due to frustration and disappointment. After passing Adelaide official time, I checked around 18:00 AST and saw just few minutes ago (17:55) grant notification sent for me and wife.

Thank God ....


----------



## sachin_noida

udeshi3002 said:


> Means just to contact them..
> By the way, do you have an immi account? Have you imported your application to your immi account.
> 
> Me too going through an agent but from my immi account i can see what is going on with VISA OFFICE and my agent. You better try it.


Yes, I have imported the application. I am not sure if DIBP send any email to agent, that is recorded in immi account or not.


----------



## udeshi3002

sachin_noida said:


> Immi Account is not showing any communication.


Why not??? i can see every communication they had with my agent.

1. Go to immi. Click on your reference number and you will direct to your application.
2. Left side you will see "View application mailbox" option.
3. Go to that link and you'll see communications they sent to your agent. And see whether they have completed it or not.


----------



## KeeDa

sachin_noida said:


> Yes, I have imported the application. I am not sure if DIBP send any email to agent, that is recorded in immi account or not.


s57 NJ is sent by email only and not recorded in the immiAccount.


----------



## raghum4u

samage said:


> Thanks all my buddies, I pray all those are pending from 2015 since May, June, July, August, Sept Oct etc. I know how it is painfull and difficult to bear.
> One thing I notice is that my all documents and support documents were genuine and nothing was fake, so despite of inquiries, verification and NJL I survived.
> 
> Everymorning when I woke up and checked email, nothing was there. So today i did not check due to frustration and disappointment. After passing Adelaide official time, I checked around 18:00 AST and saw just few minutes ago (17:55) grant notification sent for me and wife.
> 
> Thank God ....


Happy for you buddy... Understand the pain of waiting plus NJL. Every moment would have been though. Now, same is case with most of us, although there is no NJL. Wish you best of luck for all your future endeavors....!!


----------



## raghum4u

sachin_noida said:


> Today I called Brisbane, They asked me "Did you contact your agent recently" I told them yes and I have not got any update from him. After giving standard reply "Under processing ..bla bla..."
> They told me to get in touch with agent.
> 
> I asked them whether they have communicated anything to the agent. They said they can not give specific information.
> 
> Does that means they have communicated something or just they want us to contact the agent generally. I do not understand this. Agent is saying he has not received any information.
> 
> Please suggest if anyone has gone through same situation.


Hey, sometimes they don't want to reply to you directly and they might think, since agent has been nominated and agents understand the process better. Better to update them rather than you. 

More over you can check the communication to the agent through immi account, mail communications.


----------



## saimails

samage said:


> Thank you KeeDa, huhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Alhamdulillah then I got it ...I got it.... Thanks all guys for support and guidance.
> 
> Battle between me and DIBP over now after natural justice and so many inquires...
> 
> So many negative and positive thoughts and stress during that period.....


Many many congratulations after a long wait, finally u made it...

Hope I get it next week too as our timelines are very similar...:hail:


----------



## manreetvirk

samage said:


> Thank you KeeDa, huhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Alhamdulillah then I got it ...I got it.... Thanks all guys for support and guidance.
> 
> Battle between me and DIBP over now after natural justice and so many inquires...
> 
> So many negative and positive thoughts and stress during that period.....


Congrates dear..


----------



## samage

saimails said:


> Many many congratulations after a long wait, finally u made it...
> 
> Hope I get it next week too as our timelines are very similar...:hail:


Definitly, thanks for wish. It was agony pain..


Regards,


----------



## jumboboss

samage said:


> Thank you KeeDa, huhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Alhamdulillah then I got it ...I got it.... Thanks all guys for support and guidance.
> 
> Battle between me and DIBP over now after natural justice and so many inquires...
> 
> So many negative and positive thoughts and stress during that period.....


Wow what a great news from you samage. Many congrats to you and your family dear.


----------



## HOPE21

andreyx108b said:


> Any particular reason?
> 
> I know a few guys who are waiting about a year due to checks - it is hard, but hopefully your grant will come through soon.


Actually my file was on hold for 5 months due to pregnancy, that is the only reason I can think of.

I haven't claimed any points for experience. Anyways thanks for your wishes...


----------



## samage

jumboboss said:


> Wow what a great news from you samage. Many congrats to you and your family dear.


Thank you dear. Your grant on the way....


----------



## Ashish_2574

samage said:


> Thank you KeeDa, huhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Alhamdulillah then I got it ...I got it.... Thanks all guys for support and guidance.
> 
> Battle between me and DIBP over now after natural justice and so many inquires...
> 
> So many negative and positive thoughts and stress during that period.....


Congrats buddy!!!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Samage..
After a long wait...
It was worth..




samage said:


> Thank you KeeDa, huhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Alhamdulillah then I got it ...I got it.... Thanks all guys for support and guidance.
> 
> Battle between me and DIBP over now after natural justice and so many inquires...
> 
> So many negative and positive thoughts and stress during that period.....


----------



## raj747

*170 days** of waiting.... *

*14,688,000 seconds
244,800 minutes
4080 hours
24 weeks and 2 days
46.58% of a common year (365 days)* :boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## MissionAus_2016

What is natural justice , can some pls elaborate?


----------



## vikaschandra

jitinbhasin21 said:


> What is natural justice , can some pls elaborate?


When DIBP are doing employment verification or any other verification and do not receive proper response from the other side this leads to adverse information received.
DIBP in such event sends the applicant s57 Letter of Natural Justice (For Fair Trial). Natural Justice would mean DIBP is giving an opportunity for the applicant to prove that the information provided is correct he/she would need to provide adequate evidence to prove his/her point. 
Upon receiving the letter of natural justice the applicant usually is given 28 days (sometimes it is just a week - depends on the case) to provide evidence to the CO to take an action on the case, failing to do so there is possibility that the visa may be refused.


----------



## Hman

vikaschandra said:


> When DIBP are doing employment verification or any other verification and do not receive proper response from the other side this leads to adverse information received.
> DIBP in such event sends the applicant s57 Letter of Natural Justice (For Fair Trial). Natural Justice would mean DIBP is giving an opportunity for the applicant to prove that the information provided is correct he/she would need to provide adequate evidence to prove his/her point.
> Upon receiving the letter of natural justice the applicant usually is given 28 days (sometimes it is just a week - depends on the case) to provide evidence to the CO to take an action on the case, failing to do so there is possibility that the visa may be refused.


Thanks for the explanation. So, what would someone do in such cases? I mean we have to bring in some witnesses? if so , to where? to the court or something? how we have to prove that?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ihmar2002

I wanted to ask about medical test of children under 6. How to prepare them and what is examined? If kid is shy or don't answer, will it affect medical exam?


----------



## vikaschandra

Hman said:


> Thanks for the explanation. So, what would someone do in such cases? I mean we have to bring in some witnesses? if so , to where? to the court or something? how we have to prove that?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No it is not a case wherein one has to visit the court. 

In the event when an applicant receives the letter of natural justice the applicant needs to prove that the adverse information that was received by the CO is incorrect. He/she would need to provide more evidences to support the claims and prove that he/she is right


----------



## vikaschandra

ihmar2002 said:


> I wanted to ask about medical test of children under 6. How to prepare them and what is examined? If kid is shy or don't answer, will it affect medical exam?


Panel physician will not ask any questions its just normal physical examination and Mantoux Test (for TB exposure). Pretty easy thing no need to worry about anything it goes smooth


----------



## ihmar2002

vikaschandra said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to ask about medical test of children under 6. How to prepare them and what is examined? If kid is shy or don't answer, will it affect medical exam?
> 
> 
> 
> Panel physician will not ask any questions its just normal physical examination and Mantoux Test (for TB exposure). Pretty easy thing no need to worry about anything it goes smooth
Click to expand...

Many thanks. I was worried if my kid doesn't answer or act shy.


----------



## ihmar2002

Do we need to attach all 5/6 years pay slips or it's sufficient to add 1 month of each year? What is recommended?


----------



## SqOats

ihmar2002 said:


> Do we need to attach all 5/6 years pay slips or it's sufficient to add 1 month of each year? What is recommended?


Normally 4 slips per year is sufficient.


----------



## SqOats

samage said:


> Thank you KeeDa, huhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Alhamdulillah then I got it ...I got it.... Thanks all guys for support and guidance.
> 
> Battle between me and DIBP over now after natural justice and so many inquires...
> 
> So many negative and positive thoughts and stress during that period.....


Man m sooo happy for you. I was away from the forum for few days and you got the grant. I suppose i should be absent from the forums more often .

Many congrants and enjoy your moment.


----------



## vikaschandra

ihmar2002 said:


> Do we need to attach all 5/6 years pay slips or it's sufficient to add 1 month of each year? What is recommended?


1 payslip per quarter to cover the entire year would work well


----------



## ankit_smart

SqOats said:


> Man m sooo happy for you. I was away from the forum for few days and you got the grant. I suppose i should be absent from the forums more often .
> 
> Many congrants and enjoy your moment.


If that's the case please don't log in for a week.. 


May be my luck will also shine!!

Feeling nervous


----------



## Hman

vikaschandra said:


> No it is not a case wherein one has to visit the court.
> 
> In the event when an applicant receives the letter of natural justice the applicant needs to prove that the adverse information that was received by the CO is incorrect. He/she would need to provide more evidences to support the claims and prove that he/she is right


Thank you for your reply. Still I did not get which kind of evidence you would present to the CO? Would you please explain more?

Thanks


----------



## ankit_smart

Hman said:


> Thank you for your reply. Still I did not get which kind of evidence you would present to the CO? Would you please explain more?
> 
> Thanks


More evidence would like 
1)bank statement of the account in which your salary was getting credited. 
2)Income tax form 26-As
3) Remaining salary slips other than which has already been provided
4) ID card of the company 
Etc. Etc anything through which you will be able to support your case more strongly.


----------



## JAN84

samage said:


> Thank you KeeDa, huhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Alhamdulillah then I got it ...I got it.... Thanks all guys for support and guidance.
> 
> Battle between me and DIBP over now after natural justice and so many inquires...
> 
> So many negative and positive thoughts and stress during that period.....


Congrats bro. All the best


----------



## Hamza77

sachin_noida said:


> 158 days....Don't know whats the matter with them. *<SNIP>*....they are crossing every limits.......


Exactly mate, 260 days...  *<SNIP - English only in your posts please - see Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator>*


----------



## vikaschandra

Hman said:


> Thank you for your reply. Still I did not get which kind of evidence you would present to the CO? Would you please explain more?
> 
> Thanks


Hman you would need to understand the concept if Natural Justice Letter this is given when Adverse Information is received from the employer hence one needs to prove that the adverse information received was not right by providing additional supporting documents/evidences. 

For Example: Say the employer receives a verification call and is asked the question if you are working with them since 2005 as you claimed during your visa lodge but the employer informs that you are working with them on permanent payroll only since 2006 this is the adverse information received by DIBP. Now you get a s57 letter of NJ and you need prove that you are working with the employer since 2005. How would you do that? by providing Joining letter, offer letter, pay slips etc. this is just an example maybe the situation might be different in many cases. 

Hope this clears your confusion


----------



## SqOats

ankit_smart said:


> If that's the case please don't log in for a week..
> 
> 
> May be my luck will also shine!!
> 
> Feeling nervous


Good news for you guys is that I will be on vacation and away from the forums from 18 may for whole 2 weeks. Expect some fireworks


----------



## Ahmedkwt

*Congrats*



samage said:


> Definitly, thanks for wish. It was agony pain..
> 
> 
> Regards,


Dear Friend, Congrats for getting your grant and wish you all the best.

I had a question regarding employment verification you had. You had only one employment verification or multiple. Could you give the details if you don't mind. 

Thank you


----------



## ankit_smart

Originally Posted by ankit_smart
If that's the case please don't log in for a week..
May be my luck will also shine!!
Feeling nervous
[/QUOTE said:


> SqOats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news for you guys is that I will be on vacation and away from the forums from 18 may for whole 2 weeks. Expect some fireworks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. Have a happy vacation. Lets hope when you are back everyone gets there grant.
Click to expand...


----------



## ihmar2002

Friends there is 6 month gap between two jobs in my ACS assessment. However, I worked two months for company and resigned. I didn't bother to add in ACS. Now for EOI shall I keep the same or add this?


----------



## dakshch

Has calling DIBP while waiting ever helped anyone ???


----------



## vikaschandra

dakshch said:


> Has calling DIBP while waiting ever helped anyone ???


For few yes it did work. Few months back someone made a call in the morning and received grant in the afternoon. Depends in your luck. Give it a try never know


----------



## arun32

A new week starts in few hours, hope all 2015 applicants get their grsnts this week


----------



## andreyx108b

arun32 said:


> A new week starts in few hours, hope all 2015 applicants get their grsnts this week


 Hope many would!


----------



## dakshch

...


----------



## divekarbhushan1

Hello, can anyone suggest me about the point system for the Visa as I completed post graduate in computer as Master in Computer Management I have around 12 yrs experience in IT and my age is 38 yrs completed. 
So pls advise me how much points in my hand as per above information and how much points I need more for the eligible australian Visa


----------



## namsfiz

divekarbhushan1 said:


> Hello, can anyone suggest me about the point system for the Visa as I completed post graduate in computer as Master in Computer Management I have around 12 yrs experience in IT and my age is 38 yrs completed.
> So pls advise me how much points in my hand as per above information and how much points I need more for the eligible australian Visa


Check on this site:
https://myimmitracker.com/information/australia/australiapoints

it is very helpful.


----------



## ihmar2002

Friends do we need any letter from children school for application?
Is it required or no need to worry?


----------



## Majician

vikaschandra said:


> For few yes it did work. Few months back someone made a call in the morning and received grant in the afternoon. Depends in your luck. Give it a try never know


I believe that was just pure coincidence !!


----------



## vikaschandra

divekarbhushan1 said:


> Hello, can anyone suggest me about the point system for the Visa as I completed post graduate in computer as Master in Computer Management I have around 12 yrs experience in IT and my age is 38 yrs completed.
> So pls advise me how much points in my hand as per above information and how much points I need more for the eligible australian Visa


Age -25 Points
Experience - 8 Years+ 15 Points (Assuming only 2 Years are deducted by the Assessing Authority)
Language - 10 Points (Min 7 in each band Proficient)
Education - 15 Points
Total : 65 Points

If you do not secure invite before you turn 40 you loose 10 points which you would need to compensate by getting Superior English - 20 Points

Which will turn out to be

Age -15 Points
Experience - 8 Years+ 15 Points (Assuming only 2 Years are deducted by the Assessing Authority)
Language - 20 Points (Min 8 in each band Superior Englis)
Education - 15 Points
Total : 65 Points

We would like to help with queries but if it is asked on the right thread you would receive faster response. This thread is to discuss post Visa lodge queries. Appreciate your understanding.


----------



## vikaschandra

Majician said:


> I believe that was just pure coincidence !!


Possible Majician I do not deny that. Here Dakshch asked if someone got it and yes their was one such instance guess you must be aware of it, be it coincidence. Further as we all know patience is virtue nothing in our hands right other than waiting and hoping for the best


----------



## Majician

vikaschandra said:


> Possible Majician I do not deny that. Here Dakshch asked if someone got it and yes their was one such instance guess you must be aware of it, be it coincidence. Further as we all know patience is virtue nothing in our hands right other than waiting and hoping for the best


Yes you are right Vikas, and I think recently it happened with heywb also right?


----------



## vikaschandra

Majician said:


> Yes you are right Vikas, and I think recently it happened with heywb also right?


Yes. Few cases have come across wherein the applicant called or emailed dibp and either that day or very next day they received their grants. that might have been a case where it was about to be finalized and CO left it for something then when a reminder was received through call or email on the case CO came back to check and gave it a closure. 

Most of the applicants who have called received standard reply about processing delays due to huge number of cases and many usual reasons given which did not lead to any conclusion as what is happening with the case hence all one can do is either wait or when the 90 days is up can try their luck by calling. 

Am just wondering for the cases which have crossed 70+ days simce visa lodge and has not had any CO contact nor have received commencement email :confused2:


----------



## Majician

vikaschandra said:


> Yes. Few cases have come across wherein the applicant called or emailed dibp and either that day or very next day they received their grants. that might have been a case where it was about to be finalized and CO left it for something then when a reminder was received through call or email on the case CO came back to check and gave it a closure.
> 
> Most of the applicants who have called received standard reply about processing delays due to huge number of cases and many usual reasons given which did not lead to any conclusion as what is happening with the case hence all one can do is either wait or when the 90 days is up can try their luck by calling.
> 
> Am just wondering for the cases which have crossed 70+ days simce visa lodge and has not had any CO contact nor have received commencement email :confused2:


And today 176th day ends for me after visa lodgement 😁


----------



## Majician

Guys !!!! No grants today??


----------



## prasanthkrish

vikaschandra said:


> Yes. Few cases have come across wherein the applicant called or emailed dibp and either that day or very next day they received their grants. that might have been a case where it was about to be finalized and CO left it for something then when a reminder was received through call or email on the case CO came back to check and gave it a closure.
> 
> Most of the applicants who have called received standard reply about processing delays due to huge number of cases and many usual reasons given which did not lead to any conclusion as what is happening with the case hence all one can do is either wait or when the 90 days is up can try their luck by calling.
> 
> Am just wondering for the cases which have crossed 70+ days simce visa lodge and has not had any CO contact nor have received commencement email :confused2:


Pls dont get desperate bro. I can understand your situation. Keep your spirits high.


----------



## vikaschandra

prasanthkrish said:


> Pls dont get desperate bro. I can understand your situation. Keep your spirits high.


Prasanth I am out of the league already have secured my grant already. Being around as support


----------



## Ashish_2574

vikaschandra said:


> Prasanth I am out of the league already have secured my grant already. Being around as support


----------



## Majician

vikaschandra said:


> Prasanth I am out of the league already have secured my grant already. Being around as support


So Vikas heard about any grant today?


----------



## Ashish_2574

Majician said:


> So Vikas heard about any grant today?


There is one reported in other thread.


----------



## prasanthkrish

vikaschandra said:


> Prasanth I am out of the league already have secured my grant already. Being around as support


Hi Vikas,

I picked the wrong quote to reply...My bad... 

I really appreciate the way you help others even though you are not in this waiting league....

I was replying to Majician.... over his 176 days comment.


----------



## dakshch

vikaschandra said:


> For few yes it did work. Few months back someone made a call in the morning and received grant in the afternoon. Depends in your luck. Give it a try never know




Do they have a financial year obligation ?? 
I mean the applications filed in a particular financial year need to be processed within that year ??


----------



## Majician

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> I picked the wrong quote to reply...My bad...
> 
> I really appreciate the way you help others even though you are not in this waiting league....
> 
> I was replying to Majician.... over his 176 days comment.


Thanks Prasanth !!!

I am almost out of my mind now lol 😉


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Looks like no grants issued today.. 
Just a couple of hours more for EOB.


----------



## prasanthkrish

Looks like DIBP worked on last Sat . I dont know which Visa lodged year are they working (2015/2016). Lot of grants in the last week as per the immitracker. 

So lets hope they clear the 2015 backlog before June / July


----------



## vikaschandra

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Looks like no grants issued today..
> Just a couple of hours more for EOB.


couple of grants reported today. one is for 190 onshore applicant and another for 189 brisbane office


----------



## SqOats

Provided the latest requested document today. Now lets see when do I get lucky :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Majician

SqOats said:


> Provided the latest requested document today. Now lets see when do I get lucky :fingerscrossed:


Can you post your timeline please? Are you in Jeddah?


----------



## SqOats

Majician said:


> Can you post your timeline please? Are you in Jeddah?


EA +assessment (Mechanical Engineer 233512) : 24/04/15; Submit EOI (60 points; 189): 12/05/15; Invitation: 06/07/15; Visa Application: 11/07/15; CO 1 contact (GSM Brisbane): 26/09/15; CO 2 contact+Application on HOLD: 02/11/15; Employment Verification: 02/11/15; PCC 1&2 : 12/12/15; Baby docs provided: 28/02/16; Baby Added+HAP ID: 29/02/16; Medicals: 02/03/16; PCC 3: 10/03/16; All Docs Provided: 10/03/16; PCC 3 request (again): 26/04/16; PCC 3: 09/05/16; Visa Grant 

Yes, i am based in Jeddah


----------



## pkd

Hello ALl, 

Happy to Share the Good News , I 've received the GRANT today. Thanks for all your inputs. 

My timeline:

*Lodged: 01/03/2016
CO Allocated and asked for more Docs: 22/03/2016
Add docs submitted on 23/03/2016
Grant: 09/05/2016*


----------



## vikaschandra

pkd said:


> Hello ALl,
> 
> Happy to Share the Good News , I 've received the GRANT today. Thanks for all your inputs.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> *Lodged: 01/03/2016
> CO Allocated and asked for more Docs: 22/03/2016
> Add docs submitted on 23/03/2016
> Grant: 09/05/2016*


Congratulations pkd


----------



## prasanthkrish

pkd said:


> Hello ALl,
> 
> Happy to Share the Good News , I 've received the GRANT today. Thanks for all your inputs.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> *Lodged: 01/03/2016
> CO Allocated and asked for more Docs: 22/03/2016
> Add docs submitted on 23/03/2016
> Grant: 09/05/2016*


Congrats mate.. All the best


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats buddy..




pkd said:


> Hello ALl,
> 
> Happy to Share the Good News , I 've received the GRANT today. Thanks for all your inputs.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> *Lodged: 01/03/2016
> CO Allocated and asked for more Docs: 22/03/2016
> Add docs submitted on 23/03/2016
> Grant: 09/05/2016*


----------



## ankit_smart

pkd said:


> Hello ALl,
> 
> Happy to Share the Good News , I 've received the GRANT today. Thanks for all your inputs.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Lodged: 01/03/2016
> CO Allocated and asked for more Docs: 22/03/2016
> Add docs submitted on 23/03/2016
> Grant: 09/05/2016


Superb... You are very lucky man!!! 
DO you have work experience points?


----------



## Hassan Rauf

Hi seniors i didn't upload the polio certificate with my application.. do you suggest that i should upload it now or will it further delay my application? As i see CO may ask for polio n if he does it will delay my grant.. 
Any suggestions??


----------



## Hassan Rauf

My timeline ..


Occupation - Engineering Technologist
ANZSCO - 233914 
EOI submitted: 07/11/2015
Invitation: 23/11/2015 
applied for visa 189 with pcc and medicals: 21/12/2015 
CO contact Brisbane: 14/01/2016 
requested for form 80 and 1221
additional docs uploaded: 15/01/2016
skilled support contacted : 23/02/2016 
query answered: 24/02/2016 
waaaiting...


----------



## namsfiz

Hassan Rauf said:


> My timeline ..
> 
> 
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> ANZSCO - 233914
> EOI submitted: 07/11/2015
> Invitation: 23/11/2015
> applied for visa 189 with pcc and medicals: 21/12/2015
> CO contact Brisbane: 14/01/2016
> requested for form 80 and 1221
> additional docs uploaded: 15/01/2016
> skilled support contacted : 23/02/2016
> query answered: 24/02/2016
> waaaiting...



Normally it's covered with medical, but it is better to upload it Polio certificate.


----------



## civil189

Guys 
What is the contact no in case no co is allocated and it's been 100 days since visa lodge and status is application received 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NxtDesAus

civil189 said:


> Guys What is the contact no in case no co is allocated and it's been 100 days since visa lodge and status is application received Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 +61 7 3136 7000.. Please do let us know what immigration Dept says to you.


----------



## suresh1981

Guys,

Below are my application details.

Category - Civil Engineer

Visa applied on : 02.12.2015

Case Officer Contacted (1st contact) on : 15.12.2015

Documents Uploaded on : 08.01.2016

Case officer requested for more information on 17.02.2016

Information provided on 02.03.2016.

Status : Assessment in Progress.

I sent an email query and got the reply that my application is under routine checks and they cannot assure the definite time frame on finalizing the application. Is this the regular reply?

I am really worried about the progress.

Can anyone suggest how to proceed further?


----------



## Sennara

Hi Suresh,
It's very normal. They can't really provide any useful information or more details regarding anyone's application. There's nothing applicants can do other than to keep waiting.


----------



## NGK

suresh1981 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Below are my application details.
> 
> Category - Civil Engineer
> 
> Visa applied on : 02.12.2015
> 
> Case Officer Contacted (1st contact) on : 15.12.2015
> 
> Documents Uploaded on : 08.01.2016
> 
> Case officer requested for more information on 17.02.2016
> 
> Information provided on 02.03.2016.
> 
> Status : Assessment in Progress.
> 
> I sent an email query and got the reply that my application is under routine checks and they cannot assure the definite time frame on finalizing the application. Is this the regular reply?
> 
> I am really worried about the progress.
> 
> Can anyone suggest how to proceed further?


Mate, My application has been in the same status ( AIP ) since December 2015. Unfortunately, All we can do is wait. I honestly feel that contacting DIBP ( Phone or email ) doesn't make much difference, However i shall not discourage you from doing it. I am sure you will get to hear from the case officer soon.

All the best !!!


----------



## civil189

NxtDesAus said:


> +61 7 3136 7000.. Please do let us know what immigration Dept says to you.




Just gave a call to Dibp
The gentleman said that your all documents are good and under routine checks , keep patience and good luck


----------



## aussieby2016

civil189 said:


> Just gave a call to Dibp
> The gentleman said that your all documents are good and under routine checks , keep patience and good luck


same was said to me too....luks like that's their simple standard reply....


----------



## rajwin502

Hi Folks, 
Good news after a long wait. I received my Grant this morning. 
Dec 2015 and Mechanical Engineering applicants, your grants must be around the corner too. Stay positive. 
Communicating from my mobile, so please excuse typo errors. 

No employment verification carried out to the best of my knowledge though I claimed 15 points for experience. 
My timeliness are below :

Occupation :Mechanical Engineer 
Visa Lodged : 23 rd Dec'15.
First CO contact : 14th Jan'16 - Medicals, PCC, Form 1021, PTE verification 
Request Completed : 2nd Feb'16
Second CO contact :25th Feb '16 - Oman PCC English translation.
Request Completed : 3rd Mar' 16.
Grant : 10th May'16.
IED : 17th Jan'17.


----------



## pras07

rajwin502 said:


> Hi Folks,
> Good news after a long wait. I received my Grant this morning.
> Dec 2015 and Mechanical Engineer applicants, your grants must be around the corner too. Stay positive.
> Communicating from my mobile, so please excuse typo errors.
> 
> No employment verification carried out to the best of my knowledge though I claimed 15 points for experience.
> My timeliness are below :
> 
> Visa Lodged : 23 rd Dec'15.
> First CO contact : 14th Jan'16 - Medicals, PCC, Form 1021, PTE verification
> Request Completed : 2nd Feb'16
> Second CO contact :25th Feb '16 - Oman PCC English translation.
> Request Completed : 3rd Mar' 16.
> Grant : 10th May'16.
> IED : 17th Jan'17.


Congratulations buddy. Seeing at your timeline it seems they were working on your case regularly.


----------



## theskyisalive

rajwin502 said:


> Hi Folks,
> Good news after a long wait. I received my Grant this morning.
> Dec 2015 and Mechanical Engineering applicants, your grants must be around the corner too. Stay positive.
> Communicating from my mobile, so please excuse typo errors.
> 
> No employment verification carried out to the best of my knowledge though I claimed 15 points for experience.
> My timeliness are below :
> 
> Occupation :Mechanical Engineer
> Visa Lodged : 23 rd Dec'15.
> First CO contact : 14th Jan'16 - Medicals, PCC, Form 1021, PTE verification
> Request Completed : 2nd Feb'16
> Second CO contact :25th Feb '16 - Oman PCC English translation.
> Request Completed : 3rd Mar' 16.
> Grant : 10th May'16.
> IED : 17th Jan'17.


Congrats!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majician

rajwin502 said:


> Hi Folks,
> Good news after a long wait. I received my Grant this morning.
> Dec 2015 and Mechanical Engineering applicants, your grants must be around the corner too. Stay positive.
> Communicating from my mobile, so please excuse typo errors.
> 
> No employment verification carried out to the best of my knowledge though I claimed 15 points for experience.
> My timeliness are below :
> 
> Occupation :Mechanical Engineer
> Visa Lodged : 23 rd Dec'15.
> First CO contact : 14th Jan'16 - Medicals, PCC, Form 1021, PTE verification
> Request Completed : 2nd Feb'16
> Second CO contact :25th Feb '16 - Oman PCC English translation.
> Request Completed : 3rd Mar' 16.
> Grant : 10th May'16.
> IED : 17th Jan'17.


Congrats Rajwin !!!


----------



## vikaschandra

rajwin502 said:


> Hi Folks,
> Good news after a long wait. I received my Grant this morning.
> Dec 2015 and Mechanical Engineering applicants, your grants must be around the corner too. Stay positive.
> Communicating from my mobile, so please excuse typo errors.
> 
> No employment verification carried out to the best of my knowledge though I claimed 15 points for experience.
> My timeliness are below :
> 
> Occupation :Mechanical Engineer
> Visa Lodged : 23 rd Dec'15.
> First CO contact : 14th Jan'16 - Medicals, PCC, Form 1021, PTE verification
> Request Completed : 2nd Feb'16
> Second CO contact :25th Feb '16 - Oman PCC English translation.
> Request Completed : 3rd Mar' 16.
> Grant : 10th May'16.
> IED : 17th Jan'17.


Congratulations rajwin


----------



## Majician

Overall the morale of applicants in this group has gone down !! 

I believe people shall be active on 2016 visa lodge group but there are lots of applicants here as well waiting for their grants !!!

It is good to motivate each other and keep waiting for their good news, I totally understand that last 2 weeks were not much supportive for long waiting applicants but hey chill !!! What is bound for you shall come to you in due course of time !!

Keep communicating and sharing !!

Best of luck all !!


----------



## prasanthkrish

rajwin502 said:


> Hi Folks,
> Good news after a long wait. I received my Grant this morning.
> Dec 2015 and Mechanical Engineering applicants, your grants must be around the corner too. Stay positive.
> Communicating from my mobile, so please excuse typo errors.
> 
> No employment verification carried out to the best of my knowledge though I claimed 15 points for experience.
> My timeliness are below :
> 
> Occupation :Mechanical Engineer
> Visa Lodged : 23 rd Dec'15.
> First CO contact : 14th Jan'16 - Medicals, PCC, Form 1021, PTE verification
> Request Completed : 2nd Feb'16
> Second CO contact :25th Feb '16 - Oman PCC English translation.
> Request Completed : 3rd Mar' 16.
> Grant : 10th May'16.
> IED : 17th Jan'17.



Congrats mate....All the best.

i too applied on the same date...claimed 10 points for experience.....


----------



## Jahirul

rajwin502 said:


> Hi Folks,
> Good news after a long wait. I received my Grant this morning.
> Dec 2015 and Mechanical Engineering applicants, your grants must be around the corner too. Stay positive.
> Communicating from my mobile, so please excuse typo errors.
> 
> No employment verification carried out to the best of my knowledge though I claimed 15 points for experience.
> My timeliness are below :
> 
> Occupation :Mechanical Engineer
> Visa Lodged : 23 rd Dec'15.
> First CO contact : 14th Jan'16 - Medicals, PCC, Form 1021, PTE verification
> Request Completed : 2nd Feb'16
> Second CO contact :25th Feb '16 - Oman PCC English translation.
> Request Completed : 3rd Mar' 16.
> Grant : 10th May'16.
> IED : 17th Jan'17.


Congrats dude.. all the best. When and where do you plan to move?


----------



## JAN84

rajwin502 said:


> Hi Folks,
> Good news after a long wait. I received my Grant this morning.
> Dec 2015 and Mechanical Engineering applicants, your grants must be around the corner too. Stay positive.
> Communicating from my mobile, so please excuse typo errors.
> 
> No employment verification carried out to the best of my knowledge though I claimed 15 points for experience.
> My timeliness are below :
> 
> Occupation :Mechanical Engineer
> Visa Lodged : 23 rd Dec'15.
> First CO contact : 14th Jan'16 - Medicals, PCC, Form 1021, PTE verification
> Request Completed : 2nd Feb'16
> Second CO contact :25th Feb '16 - Oman PCC English translation.
> Request Completed : 3rd Mar' 16.
> Grant : 10th May'16.
> IED : 17th Jan'17.


Congratulations Rajwin...All the best


----------



## dakshch

rajwin502 said:


> Hi Folks,
> Good news after a long wait. I received my Grant this morning.
> Dec 2015 and Mechanical Engineering applicants, your grants must be around the corner too. Stay positive.
> Communicating from my mobile, so please excuse typo errors.
> 
> No employment verification carried out to the best of my knowledge though I claimed 15 points for experience.
> My timeliness are below :
> 
> Occupation :Mechanical Engineer
> Visa Lodged : 23 rd Dec'15.
> First CO contact : 14th Jan'16 - Medicals, PCC, Form 1021, PTE verification
> Request Completed : 2nd Feb'16
> Second CO contact :25th Feb '16 - Oman PCC English translation.
> Request Completed : 3rd Mar' 16.
> Grant : 10th May'16.
> IED : 17th Jan'17.




Congratulations buddy


----------



## jumboboss

Bro Majician, Whats wrong with our applications, i am now feeling so tiered and disappointed. Why they are not clearing up the 2015 applications. Feeling that they are ruining our life and future. :heh:
I am gone mad now.


----------



## rsr904

rajwin502 said:


> Hi Folks,
> Good news after a long wait. I received my Grant this morning.
> Dec 2015 and Mechanical Engineering applicants, your grants must be around the corner too. Stay positive.
> Communicating from my mobile, so please excuse typo errors.
> 
> No employment verification carried out to the best of my knowledge though I claimed 15 points for experience.
> My timeliness are below :
> 
> Occupation :Mechanical Engineer
> Visa Lodged : 23 rd Dec'15.
> First CO contact : 14th Jan'16 - Medicals, PCC, Form 1021, PTE verification
> Request Completed : 2nd Feb'16
> Second CO contact :25th Feb '16 - Oman PCC English translation.
> Request Completed : 3rd Mar' 16.
> Grant : 10th May'16.
> IED : 17th Jan'17.


Congrats


----------



## Majician

jumboboss said:


> Bro Majician, Whats wrong with our applications, i am now feeling so tiered and disappointed. Why they are not clearing up the 2015 applications. Feeling that they are ruining our life and future. :heh:
> I am gone mad now.


I am equally disappointed, I even don't feel like calling them, cannot hear the same old story !!! It is a misery indeed but nothing can be done


----------



## 1400ashi

rajwin502 said:


> Hi Folks,
> Good news after a long wait. I received my Grant this morning.
> Dec 2015 and Mechanical Engineering applicants, your grants must be around the corner too. Stay positive.
> Communicating from my mobile, so please excuse typo errors.
> 
> No employment verification carried out to the best of my knowledge though I claimed 15 points for experience.
> My timeliness are below :
> 
> Occupation :Mechanical Engineer
> Visa Lodged : 23 rd Dec'15.
> First CO contact : 14th Jan'16 - Medicals, PCC, Form 1021, PTE verification
> Request Completed : 2nd Feb'16
> Second CO contact :25th Feb '16 - Oman PCC English translation.
> Request Completed : 3rd Mar' 16.
> Grant : 10th May'16.
> IED : 17th Jan'17.


congrats and all the best


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> I am equally disappointed, I even don't feel like calling them, cannot hear the same old story !!! It is a misery indeed but nothing can be done


True mate. As you said , we cant do anything other than wait. Nothing is in our hands. Can only hope, they clear all the 2015 files soon


----------



## prasanthkrish

Nowadays i count down the days from the visa lodged and see if i had broken Sachin's record of 200 not out.


----------



## Ahmedkwt

Majician said:


> I am equally disappointed, I even don't feel like calling them, cannot hear the same old story !!! It is a misery indeed but nothing can be done


You had any employment verification? Any Details.


----------



## Majician

Ahmedkwt said:


> You had any employment verification? Any Details.


No contact, no verification, no skill support email, first and last time I heard from CO on 4th December


----------



## dhruv_sahai

*Its a GRANT--9 May-2016*

Hello Expats,

My wait came to an end yesterday morning when I was scrolling down my mails in disappointment after getting up like every other day !

Yes its a GRANT !!!
After 80 odd days after Lodge, 70 days after CO Contact and approx 55 days after Information Provided.

Special thanks to all the forum members who constantly enriched the process and provided their invaluable support and inputs.

This is a wonderful platform for individuals who want to file their visa on their own like me. Got every single details right from Assessment, IELTS, PTE, EOI and Visa Lodge. The journey has still not ended and I believe I would move up to one level where I would be planning Immigrate, Looking forward to meeting fellow Expats somewhere in Australia, looking for accommodation, JOB etc. I would be in touch guys....




Important note I want to make here is that: I mailed GSM Brisbane team in the morning around 5 AM IST on 9th May and I got the Grant in next 7 Hours.

I showed my disappointment in the mail and asked them if all the documents provided are sufficient for processing. God knows if that helped or it was a mere co-incidence.

Looks like they read every mail and do not reply.
So an advise to all fellow members who have already crossed 90 days mark from Lodge to drop a mail and show your disappointment and ask for immediate update. It might help and has no negative impact. Worth trying once !!



Wish special luck to all expats. Looking forward to seeing everyone of you in Australia soon.


Grant Date: 9- May-2016
IED: 8-March-2017

Regards
DS


----------



## vikaschandra

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> My wait came to an end yesterday morning when I was scrolling down my mails in disappointment after getting up like every other day !
> 
> Yes its a GRANT !!!
> After 80 odd days after Lodge, 70 days after CO Contact and approx 55 days after Information Provided.
> 
> Special thanks to all the forum members who constantly enriched the process and provided their invaluable support and inputs.
> 
> This is a wonderful platform for individuals who want to file their visa on their own like me. Got every single details right from Assessment, IELTS, PTE, EOI and Visa Lodge. The journey has still not ended and I believe I would move up to one level where I would be planning Immigrate, Looking forward to meeting fellow Expats somewhere in Australia, looking for accommodation, JOB etc. I would be in touch guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important note I want to make here is that: I mailed GSM Brisbane team in the morning around 5 AM IST on 9th May and I got the Grant in next 7 Hours.
> 
> I showed my disappointment in the mail and asked them if all the documents provided are sufficient for processing. God knows if that helped or it was a mere co-incidence.
> 
> Looks like they read every mail and do not reply.
> So an advise to all fellow members who have already crossed 90 days mark from Lodge to drop a mail and show your disappointment and ask for immediate update. It might help and has no negative impact. Worth trying once !!
> 
> 
> 
> Wish special luck to all expats. Looking forward to seeing everyone of you in Australia soon.
> 
> 
> Grant Date: 9- May-2016
> IED: 8-March-2017
> 
> Regards
> DS


Congratulations Dhruv


----------



## dhruv_sahai

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Dhruv


Thank you Vikas !!


----------



## JAN84

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> My wait came to an end yesterday morning when I was scrolling down my mails in disappointment after getting up like every other day !
> 
> Yes its a GRANT !!!
> After 80 odd days after Lodge, 70 days after CO Contact and approx 55 days after Information Provided.
> 
> Special thanks to all the forum members who constantly enriched the process and provided their invaluable support and inputs.
> 
> This is a wonderful platform for individuals who want to file their visa on their own like me. Got every single details right from Assessment, IELTS, PTE, EOI and Visa Lodge. The journey has still not ended and I believe I would move up to one level where I would be planning Immigrate, Looking forward to meeting fellow Expats somewhere in Australia, looking for accommodation, JOB etc. I would be in touch guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important note I want to make here is that: I mailed GSM Brisbane team in the morning around 5 AM IST on 9th May and I got the Grant in next 7 Hours.
> 
> I showed my disappointment in the mail and asked them if all the documents provided are sufficient for processing. God knows if that helped or it was a mere co-incidence.
> 
> Looks like they read every mail and do not reply.
> So an advise to all fellow members who have already crossed 90 days mark from Lodge to drop a mail and show your disappointment and ask for immediate update. It might help and has no negative impact. Worth trying once !!
> 
> 
> 
> Wish special luck to all expats. Looking forward to seeing everyone of you in Australia soon.
> 
> 
> Grant Date: 9- May-2016
> IED: 8-March-2017
> 
> Regards
> DS


Congrats bro.. Can you share GSM Brisbane email address please. I will try my luck..


----------



## prasanthkrish

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> My wait came to an end yesterday morning when I was scrolling down my mails in disappointment after getting up like every other day !
> 
> Yes its a GRANT !!!
> After 80 odd days after Lodge, 70 days after CO Contact and approx 55 days after Information Provided.
> 
> Special thanks to all the forum members who constantly enriched the process and provided their invaluable support and inputs.
> 
> This is a wonderful platform for individuals who want to file their visa on their own like me. Got every single details right from Assessment, IELTS, PTE, EOI and Visa Lodge. The journey has still not ended and I believe I would move up to one level where I would be planning Immigrate, Looking forward to meeting fellow Expats somewhere in Australia, looking for accommodation, JOB etc. I would be in touch guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important note I want to make here is that: I mailed GSM Brisbane team in the morning around 5 AM IST on 9th May and I got the Grant in next 7 Hours.
> 
> I showed my disappointment in the mail and asked them if all the documents provided are sufficient for processing. God knows if that helped or it was a mere co-incidence.
> 
> Looks like they read every mail and do not reply.
> So an advise to all fellow members who have already crossed 90 days mark from Lodge to drop a mail and show your disappointment and ask for immediate update. It might help and has no negative impact. Worth trying once !!
> 
> 
> 
> Wish special luck to all expats. Looking forward to seeing everyone of you in Australia soon.
> 
> 
> Grant Date: 9- May-2016
> IED: 8-March-2017
> 
> Regards
> DS


Congrats buddy


----------



## dhruv_sahai

JAN84 said:


> Congrats bro.. Can you share GSM Brisbane email address please. I will try my luck..


Thanks JAN84,

The Email I used was: [email protected]




Regards

DS


----------



## dhruv_sahai

prasanthkrish said:


> Congrats buddy


Thanks Prasanth.

I wish a speedy grant for all left in comming days.


Regards

DS


----------



## jumboboss

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> My wait came to an end yesterday morning when I was scrolling down my mails in disappointment after getting up like every other day !
> 
> Yes its a GRANT !!!
> After 80 odd days after Lodge, 70 days after CO Contact and approx 55 days after Information Provided.
> 
> Special thanks to all the forum members who constantly enriched the process and provided their invaluable support and inputs.
> 
> This is a wonderful platform for individuals who want to file their visa on their own like me. Got every single details right from Assessment, IELTS, PTE, EOI and Visa Lodge. The journey has still not ended and I believe I would move up to one level where I would be planning Immigrate, Looking forward to meeting fellow Expats somewhere in Australia, looking for accommodation, JOB etc. I would be in touch guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important note I want to make here is that: I mailed GSM Brisbane team in the morning around 5 AM IST on 9th May and I got the Grant in next 7 Hours.
> 
> I showed my disappointment in the mail and asked them if all the documents provided are sufficient for processing. God knows if that helped or it was a mere co-incidence.
> 
> Looks like they read every mail and do not reply.
> So an advise to all fellow members who have already crossed 90 days mark from Lodge to drop a mail and show your disappointment and ask for immediate update. It might help and has no negative impact. Worth trying once !!
> 
> 
> 
> Wish special luck to all expats. Looking forward to seeing everyone of you in Australia soon.
> 
> 
> Grant Date: 9- May-2016
> IED: 8-March-2017
> 
> Regards
> DS


Dear dhruv_sahai many congrats to you.

The point is that we 2015 applicants tried many times our luck by sending emails and calling them directly but not even a single positive response we got from them. But in your case you and who applied after Jan 2016 considered to be processed very quickly.

Anyways it is a party time for you. Enjoy this happy moment. my best wish is for you.


----------



## mtabbaa83

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> My wait came to an end yesterday morning when I was scrolling down my mails in disappointment after getting up like every other day !
> 
> Yes its a GRANT !!!
> After 80 odd days after Lodge, 70 days after CO Contact and approx 55 days after Information Provided.
> 
> Special thanks to all the forum members who constantly enriched the process and provided their invaluable support and inputs.
> 
> This is a wonderful platform for individuals who want to file their visa on their own like me. Got every single details right from Assessment, IELTS, PTE, EOI and Visa Lodge. The journey has still not ended and I believe I would move up to one level where I would be planning Immigrate, Looking forward to meeting fellow Expats somewhere in Australia, looking for accommodation, JOB etc. I would be in touch guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important note I want to make here is that: I mailed GSM Brisbane team in the morning around 5 AM IST on 9th May and I got the Grant in next 7 Hours.
> 
> I showed my disappointment in the mail and asked them if all the documents provided are sufficient for processing. God knows if that helped or it was a mere co-incidence.
> 
> Looks like they read every mail and do not reply.
> So an advise to all fellow members who have already crossed 90 days mark from Lodge to drop a mail and show your disappointment and ask for immediate update. It might help and has no negative impact. Worth trying once !!
> 
> 
> 
> Wish special luck to all expats. Looking forward to seeing everyone of you in Australia soon.
> 
> 
> Grant Date: 9- May-2016
> IED: 8-March-2017
> 
> Regards
> DS




Congrats dhruv_sahai

I hope all Dec applicants gets cleared in the coming few weeks.


----------



## JAN84

dhruv_sahai said:


> Thanks JAN84,
> 
> The Email I used was: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> DS


Oh on this address i sent email one month ago but no reply till now


----------



## namsfiz

Brisbane team are not working on DECEMBER applications, I hope they will release visas in this week..


----------



## gaus

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> My wait came to an end yesterday morning when I was scrolling down my mails in disappointment after getting up like every other day !
> 
> Yes its a GRANT !!!
> After 80 odd days after Lodge, 70 days after CO Contact and approx 55 days after Information Provided.
> 
> Special thanks to all the forum members who constantly enriched the process and provided their invaluable support and inputs.
> 
> This is a wonderful platform for individuals who want to file their visa on their own like me. Got every single details right from Assessment, IELTS, PTE, EOI and Visa Lodge. The journey has still not ended and I believe I would move up to one level where I would be planning Immigrate, Looking forward to meeting fellow Expats somewhere in Australia, looking for accommodation, JOB etc. I would be in touch guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important note I want to make here is that: I mailed GSM Brisbane team in the morning around 5 AM IST on 9th May and I got the Grant in next 7 Hours.
> 
> I showed my disappointment in the mail and asked them if all the documents provided are sufficient for processing. God knows if that helped or it was a mere co-incidence.
> 
> Looks like they read every mail and do not reply.
> So an advise to all fellow members who have already crossed 90 days mark from Lodge to drop a mail and show your disappointment and ask for immediate update. It might help and has no negative impact. Worth trying once !!
> 
> 
> 
> Wish special luck to all expats. Looking forward to seeing everyone of you in Australia soon.
> 
> 
> Grant Date: 9- May-2016
> IED: 8-March-2017
> 
> Regards
> DS


Congratulations!!! all the best!


----------



## gaus

Guys

Looking at the others.. I can call myself a legend... I think all of you who are pending from 2015 had some sort of CO contact but... me none... 27th October 2015..... i guess I chose a wrong date to lodge my application. It's under some forgotten pile.

Now I just want to get over with it... the worst part is .. i don't know what's happening.

Probably I'm the only one left with no CO contact for 200+ days.

What a nightmare


----------



## andreyx108b

gaus said:


> Guys Looking at the others.. I can call myself a legend... I think all of you who are pending from 2015 had some sort of CO contact but... me none... 27th October 2015..... i guess I chose a wrong date to lodge my application. It's under some forgotten pile. Now I just want to get over with it... the worst part is .. i don't know what's happening. Probably I'm the only one left with no CO contact for 200+ days. What a nightmare



Mate did u chat with them?


----------



## dhruv_sahai

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! all the best!


Thanks Gaus for your wishes,


Try mailing the Adelaide team as I did.


Regards

DS


----------



## gaus

andreyx108b said:


> Mate did u chat with them?


Yeah! Andrey. Everytime it's the same response "actively processing .. please wait". You know I don't mind waiting (I appreciate the fact that they have to run their checks).. but the least one can expect is a proper update ... 

I called them last month and was told "nothing required.. the CO's look at file every month and if something is needed they'll let you know"

It's so frustrating.


----------



## himanshu181in

dhruv_sahai said:


> Thanks Gaus for your wishes,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try mailing the Adelaide team as I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> DS




What is the email address of Adelaide team??


----------



## dhruv_sahai

mtabbaa83 said:


> Congrats dhruv_sahai
> 
> I hope all Dec applicants gets cleared in the coming few weeks.


Thanks for your wishes mtabbaa83..

I am sure your visa grant is around the corner. Wait will pay..



Regards

DS


----------



## saimails

Guys,

Can anyone please quickly give me the GSM email id for Adelaide to send mail for status update to Case Officer as I am a Sep'2015 applicant and waiting for almost 8 months now without any update. How does the email go the Case Officer, is it routed to him/her? Also what subject should we ideally mention and is there any particular detail to mention in the email?


----------



## rajwin502

namsfiz said:


> Brisbane team are not working on DECEMBER applications, I hope they will release visas in this week..


Hi, I am a Dec 2015 applicant. Received my grant today from Brisbane team. Stay positive mate, you should be receiving yours soon too!!!!


----------



## namsfiz

rajwin502 said:


> Hi, I am a Dec 2015 applicant. Received my grant today from Brisbane team. Stay positive mate, you should be receiving yours soon too!!!!


Congrats! can you share your timeline and thanks a lot for your good suggestion..


----------



## raj747

gaus said:


> Guys
> 
> Looking at the others.. I can call myself a legend... I think all of you who are pending from 2015 had some sort of CO contact but... me none... 27th October 2015..... i guess I chose a wrong date to lodge my application. It's under some forgotten pile.
> 
> Now I just want to get over with it... the worst part is .. i don't know what's happening.
> 
> Probably I'm the only one left with no CO contact for 200+ days.
> 
> What a nightmare



Hi buddy,

Well i can call myself second legend haha.. i am right behind you.. 174 days.. no update.. no reply for mail.. did you claim points for experience?? if yes did you get verification call?? how many employers??


----------



## rajwin502

Hi Folks, 
I believe there is a basis by which DIBP decides on employment verifications. 
I went through a agent who happened to be a perfectionist. He insisted on every single document that I could provide to support my employment claim, this included increment letters, training certificates, PF statements, appreciation / recognition letters etc. 
Based on the documents, I submitted he was certain that my case wouldn't be picked for employment verification. This inspite of claiming 15 points for employment. He ultimately was proved right. 

So probably there is some logic that is used before picking a case for verification. It doesn't appear to be on random basis.


----------



## prasanthkrish

rajwin502 said:


> Hi Folks,
> I believe there is a basis by which DIBP decides on employment verifications.
> I went through a agent who happened to be a perfectionist. He insisted on every single document that I could provide to support my employment claim, this included increment letters, training certificates, PF statements, appreciation / recognition letters etc.
> Based on the documents, I submitted he was certain that my case wouldn't be picked for employment verification. This inspite of claiming 15 points for employment. He ultimately was proved right.
> 
> So probably there is some logic that is used before picking a case for verification. It doesn't appear to be on random basis.


Mate,
Congrats for receiving the grant.
I would like to differ from your opinion, atleast thats not the case with me. I had provided all the docs above mentioned. I was confident of direct grant. But unfortunately for me the process is taking its time. I am not sure when will I receive the grant.


----------



## sm_adil2002

gaus said:


> Guys
> 
> Looking at the others.. I can call myself a legend... I think all of you who are pending from 2015 had some sort of CO contact but... me none... 27th October 2015..... i guess I chose a wrong date to lodge my application. It's under some forgotten pile.
> 
> Now I just want to get over with it... the worst part is .. i don't know what's happening.
> 
> Probably I'm the only one left with no CO contact for 200+ days.
> 
> What a nightmare


NO mate, i m also waiting for 200+ days. Applied visa one day after yours 28 October 2015. One thing for your satisfaction, CO only send you emails after case allotment when they want additinal documents. If you have supplied all the relevant documentation then they will not email you. You got standard reply from there thru email because they might be processing your case. Stay positive and never lose hope. We all will get our visa soon.


----------



## bnkamal

raj747 said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> Well i can call myself second legend haha.. i am right behind you.. 174 days.. no update.. no reply for mail.. did you claim points for experience?? if yes did you get verification call?? how many employers??


My timelines are very close to yours... no clue in whats happening.. submitted all requested documents.. Not sure still how long I have to wait ??


----------



## Majician

bnkamal said:


> My timelines are very close to yours... no clue in whats happening.. submitted all requested documents.. Not sure still how long I have to wait ??


Me too guys !!


----------



## vikaschandra

prasanthkrish said:


> Nowadays i count down the days from the visa lodged and see if i had broken Sachin's record of 200 not out.


I wish to see you get bowled out before you can break virendra Shewag's ODI Record


----------



## Majician

Ok DIBP !! What's the deal ??!!


----------



## gaus

raj747 said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> Well i can call myself second legend haha.. i am right behind you.. 174 days.. no update.. no reply for mail.. did you claim points for experience?? if yes did you get verification call?? how many employers??


Yes. 15 points, I guess no verification till now as I'm self-employed for last 2years and have not heard anything!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus

rajwin502 said:


> Hi Folks,
> I believe there is a basis by which DIBP decides on employment verifications.
> I went through a agent who happened to be a perfectionist. He insisted on every single document that I could provide to support my employment claim, this included increment letters, training certificates, PF statements, appreciation / recognition letters etc.
> Based on the documents, I submitted he was certain that my case wouldn't be picked for employment verification. This inspite of claiming 15 points for employment. He ultimately was proved right.
> 
> So probably there is some logic that is used before picking a case for verification. It doesn't appear to be on random basis.


I guess it's some kind of a lottery . I didn't use an agent but provided every single document from last 15 years... 6.5 months and still counting.


----------



## Abhi6060

gaus said:


> I guess it's some kind of a lottery . I didn't use an agent but provided every single document from last 15 years... 6.5 months and still counting.




That's what my agent told me, no verification so far,,,co assigned on 22 March, docs uploaded on April 15,,,let's hope for speedy grant.


----------



## namsfiz

Hi, any one getting grant today, specially for 2015 applicants..


----------



## himanshu181in

Any grants today??



263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
Grant -


----------



## prasanthkrish

vikaschandra said:


> I wish to see you get bowled out before you can break virendra Shewag's ODI Record


That's a good one bhai. I guess these small chitchats are taking the stress out of me. Keep coming mate


----------



## Rabbahs

hello


----------



## NGK

gaus said:


> I guess it's some kind of a lottery . I didn't use an agent but provided every single document from last 15 years... 6.5 months and still counting.



Same ANZSCO code and date of application !!! are we cursed ?????


----------



## udeshi3002

no update yet??


----------



## raghum4u

Majician said:


> Ok DIBP !! What's the deal ??!!


Hahaha... I liked it.. Thumbs-up.


----------



## theskyisalive

112 days now, started mastering the art of patience!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi6060

theskyisalive said:


> 112 days now, started mastering the art of patience!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




Anyone knows if someone gets a grant after 4-5 months or more, then what caused the delay?


----------



## Majician

theskyisalive said:


> 112 days now, started mastering the art of patience!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


179th day !!! DIBP is making me saint now !!! I don't know about Australia but I am surely going to heaven due to patience !!! Lol


----------



## Majician

Abhi6060 said:


> Anyone knows if someone gets a grant after 4-5 months or more, then what caused the delay?


Dear,

If it was just my case delayed alone I would have said external checks or whatever, it is a whole lot of applicants waiting since long which is total ignorance !!! To maintain their average of 75% applications finished within 3 months (Service Standard Time), they are actually ignoring delayed cases and focusing on the new ones.

Very sad indeed !!


----------



## dakshch

Majician said:


> 179th day !!! DIBP is making me saint now !!! I don't know about Australia but I am surely going to heaven due to patience !!! Lol




156 and counting


----------



## Majician

Anybody called DIBP recently and got some legit info??


----------



## dakshch

Majician said:


> Dear,
> 
> If it was just my case delayed alone I would have said external checks or whatever, it is a whole lot of applicants waiting since long which is total ignorance !!! To maintain their average of 75% applications finished within 3 months (Service Standard Time), they are actually ignoring delayed cases and focusing on the new ones.
> 
> Very sad indeed !!




There service standard is like finish 75% in 3 months and then take 6 months for the remaining 25% unlucky souls. Torture them and make their life miserable while they wait for a grant and wonder WTF is wrong with my application every time they see a 2016 applicant get a grant.

Kudos DIBP... Job well done...


----------



## raj747

gaus said:


> Yes. 15 points, I guess no verification till now as I'm self-employed for last 2years and have not heard anything!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


I didn't even claim points for experience... still 6 months... Age 30,Pte 10,Qualification 15, Australian study 5 points... submitted Passport,10th marks as age proof, PTE report, Bachelor's and masters completion letters and mark sheets, Indian pcc and also AFP... still don't understand what they are checking...


----------



## jumboboss

176 days and ............................................................................ still neglecting


----------



## Abhimukta

dhruv_sahai said:


> Thanks Gaus for your wishes,
> 
> 
> Try mailing the Adelaide team as I did.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> DS


Congrats Dhruv,

Could you please send me the mail id to which you sent the mail.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

dakshch said:


> There service standard is like finish 75% in 3 months and then take 6 months for the remaining 25% unlucky souls. Torture them and make their life miserable while they wait for a grant and wonder WTF is wrong with my application every time they see a 2016 applicant get a grant.
> 
> Kudos DIBP... Job well done...


Hope these wishes reach DIBP !!


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> Dear,
> 
> If it was just my case delayed alone I would have said external checks or whatever, it is a whole lot of applicants waiting since long which is total ignorance !!! To maintain their average of 75% applications finished within 3 months (Service Standard Time), they are actually ignoring delayed cases and focusing on the new ones.
> 
> Very sad indeed !!


Mate,

Is there any way of reminding them of the 2015 batch. Is there any time line other than this SLA for clearing the files , (Like the files have to cleared within this fiscal year or so)

Is there anyone reviewing / supervising the work DIBP does?

In my company they conducts weekly Project review meeting to check the status for the projects i handle. :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## Majician

prasanthkrish said:


> Mate,
> 
> Is there any way of reminding them of the 2015 batch. Is there any time line other than this SLA for clearing the files , (Like the files have to cleared within this fiscal year or so)
> 
> Is there anyone reviewing / supervising the work DIBP does?
> 
> In my company they conducts weekly Project review meeting to check the status for the projects i handle. :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


I wish there was a ping option in immi account !!!

I don't think there is any implication on them to close cases within a certain time if it has crossed 3 months !!!

Now I am fearful that they might send us all delay emails until next fiscal year i.e. July 2016


----------



## JAN84

142 day....


----------



## SqOats

Majician said:


> I wish there was a ping option in immi account !!!
> 
> I don't think there is any implication on them to close cases within a certain time if it has crossed 3 months !!!
> 
> Now I am fearful that they might send us all delay emails until next fiscal year i.e. July 2016


Well, this year we havent seen delay mails coming till now. Usually by May, they start sending those emails. Seems like visas issued this year are less than previous year. And, if the visa quota is not met then there will be no delay mail. 

IMO, delay mail is also a relief, atleast one knows that the grant will come in july for sure.


----------



## vikaschandra

Majician said:


> I wish there was a ping option in immi account !!!
> 
> I don't think there is any implication on them to close cases within a certain time if it has crossed 3 months !!!
> 
> Now I am fearful that they might send us all delay emails until next fiscal year i.e. July 2016


Majician if there was a ping option on the immi account then there would be more delay cause everyone would want to use this feature. you must have noticed that applicants who are waiting just for 3+ weeks are getting frustrated already so all that CO would do spending their time is checking the ping messages  no time to work on the case


----------



## prasanthkrish

vikaschandra said:


> Majician if there was a ping option on the immi account then there would be more delay cause everyone would want to use this feature. you must have noticed that applicants who are waiting just for 3+ weeks are getting frustrated already so all that CO would do spending their time is checking the ping messages  no time to work on the case


Then we could propose DIBP to have the Ping button activated only after 3 months of lodging. And once if you ping, it will get deactivated and reactivate only after 15 days....

Hows my idea????


----------



## raghum4u

Guys, mine just crossed 180 days for today. Even their service standards of 6 months is finished..... I'm happy that, everyone are here supporting emotionally. Pray for all us to see the Grants at the earliest.


----------



## theskyisalive

SqOats said:


> Well, this year we havent seen delay mails coming till now. Usually by May, they start sending those emails. Seems like visas issued this year are less than previous year. And, if the visa quota is not met then there will be no delay mail.
> 
> IMO, delay mail is also a relief, atleast one knows that the grant will come in july for sure.


Can the the upcoming July elections slow down the grants?...or maybe they stop issuing grants sometime in early June till elections are over :confused2:


----------



## Abhi6060

theskyisalive said:


> Can the the upcoming July elections slow down the grants?...or maybe they stop issuing grants sometime in early June till elections are over :confused2:




They will continue working, however the process will be slowed down.


----------



## prasanthkrish

theskyisalive said:


> Can the the upcoming July elections slow down the grants?...or maybe they stop issuing grants sometime in early June till elections are over :confused2:


Ohhhhhh...bhagavan (God), pls dont add up to our woes......... We are already suffering....

Hi ,

All ozzie citizens,

Say no to Elections till we all get Grants....


----------



## jibrr

*What!!!???*



Majician said:


> Dear,
> 
> If it was just my case delayed alone I would have said external checks or whatever, it is a whole lot of applicants waiting since long which is total ignorance !!! To maintain their average of 75% applications finished within 3 months (Service Standard Time), they are actually ignoring delayed cases and focusing on the new ones.
> 
> Very sad indeed !!


Service standard!?!? HUH!? What service standard!?!?!? Didn't know they had any because it doesn't seem to exist.


----------



## jibrr

*in our dreams*



prasanthkrish said:


> Mate,
> 
> Is there any way of reminding them of the 2015 batch. Is there any time line other than this SLA for clearing the files , (Like the files have to cleared within this fiscal year or so)
> 
> Is there anyone reviewing / supervising the work DIBP does?
> 
> In my company they conducts weekly Project review meeting to check the status for the projects i handle. :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:



That is just simply day-dreaming if anyone even thinks that those lazy people are accountable to anyone at all.

Our money is gone mate, taken away by the most talented swindlers and con-men on this entire planet.


----------



## jibrr

*really??*



Majician said:


> Ok DIBP !! What's the deal ??!!


Do you really think that those lazy people care about us at all?? you are mistaken mate!!

Those people are laughing their asses off at our extreme level of stupidity. From what I can tell this is just another online scam to rob people like us from our hard earned money. We are just fools to have fallen in this trap and paid such a large sum of money well in advance, 240 days of misery and suffering.


----------



## SqOats

jibrr said:


> Do you really think that those lazy people care about us at all?? you are mistaken mate!!
> 
> Those people are laughing their asses off at our extreme level of stupidity. From what I can tell this is just another online scam to rob people like us from our hard earned money. We are just fools to have fallen in this trap and paid such a large sum of money well in advance, 240 days of misery and suffering.


With such criticism, i would be interested to know your timeline.


----------



## vikaschandra

jibrr said:


> It is such a shame for me to admit that 240 days and still living in an illusion that those lazy auziz give a damn about us, at all.
> 
> Evidently our money has been taken-away and no one cares what happens to us, neither their side nor ours.
> 
> Better start looking at other countries as alternative (CERTAINLY MUCH BETTER) options mate.


are you an applicant Jibrr? I doubt not..

can you name some other country who is giving easy permanent residency? probably we could try.

Request you to please not add to the miseries of the people who are waiting by making continuous post, bad mouthing on the ways dibp is working. There are lots of people who have got grants.. and may continue to get some cases do get stuck but they will also get cleared.


----------



## Majician

jibrr said:


> Do you really think that those lazy people care about us at all?? you are mistaken mate!!
> 
> Those people are laughing their asses off at our extreme level of stupidity. From what I can tell this is just another online scam to rob people like us from our hard earned money. We are just fools to have fallen in this trap and paid such a large sum of money well in advance, 240 days of misery and suffering.


Dear jibrr,

Bro I can understand what you are going thru since I am in the same boat, but don't lose your hopes and don't let this negativity overcome your positivity and plans in your life.

I pray to God that you get what you desire for insha Allah, but do remember you will get everything at a certain time designated for it.

Keep patience brother !


----------



## 1400ashi

jibrr said:


> Apparently even an honest 'personal' opinion is not allowed, thank you.


DIBP didn't force you to pay the visa fees. It was your decision to apply and invest money in it. People have been waiting since May 2015 too, but I haven't seen a single one abusing DIBP like you do. On the Immi Account there is also a link to withdraw your application. You can opt for that as well, if not then please be patient wait for your grant.


----------



## raj747

Hi guys,

I have some info about why our cases getting delayed... In last few days i contacted few MARA agents who live in Aus.. i knew them since 2009.. Almost everyone told me same that it's because of Refugee visas... After Syrian crisis Australia accepted 10,000 refugees into Australian mainland... DIBP flooded with applications... On one hand DIBP processing our skilled visas, on other hand processing these extra refugee visas.. That's why we are getting delayed.. this is not official news guys but from very close sources...


----------



## Majician

vikaschandra said:


> *SNIP *


Hahaha, why do you think that? He said it has been 240 days !!


----------



## Cgarik

Hi guys -- how are things up here in this forum.. I came after a while and shocked to see people are still waiting.. Come in diac have mercy


----------



## raghum4u

raj747 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have some info about why our cases getting delayed... In last few days i contacted few MARA agents who live in Aus.. i knew them since 2009.. Almost everyone told me same that it's because of Refugee visas... After Syrian crisis Australia accepted 10,000 refugees into Australian mainland... DIBP flooded with applications... On one hand DIBP processing our skilled visas, on other hand processing these extra refugee visas.. That's why we are getting delayed.. this is not official news guys but from very close sources...


Sounds convincing.... But still... Hmmm


----------



## raghum4u

raj747 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have some info about why our cases getting delayed... In last few days i contacted few MARA agents who live in Aus.. i knew them since 2009.. Almost everyone told me same that it's because of Refugee visas... After Syrian crisis Australia accepted 10,000 refugees into Australian mainland... DIBP flooded with applications... On one hand DIBP processing our skilled visas, on other hand processing these extra refugee visas.. That's why we are getting delayed.. this is not official news guys but from very close sources...


Hey hold a sec, then where the hell are they getting time to approve Jan, Feb, and even April applicants.... That's not taken..


----------



## vish555

subscribing , planning to lodge visa soon


----------



## vish555

Hello All , 

I have received EOI invite yesterday . Can anyone help me understand the exact process in Visa lodge , I understand this might me a redundant question but skimmed through the thread and could not find the exact details . Any assistance would be very much appreciated .

Thanks , 

Vish


----------



## vikaschandra

vish555 said:


> Hello All ,
> 
> I have received EOI invite yesterday . Can anyone help me understand the exact process in Visa lodge , I understand this might me a redundant question but skimmed through the thread and could not find the exact details . Any assistance would be very much appreciated .
> 
> Thanks ,
> 
> Vish


Congratulations on receiving your invite. Now it is time to Lodge the Visa Application 

Refer to this post by sameer done earlier in feb


----------



## vish555

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations on receiving your invite. Now it is time to Lodge the Visa Application
> 
> Refer to this post by sameer done earlier in feb


Thanks mate , so to be short i am restating to confirm .

1. Click on Visa Lodge in Skillselect 
2. Fill the visa form and pay the visa fees 
3. Upload the required docs 
4. do medicals and PCC 

then we are all set , it the above procedure correct or am i missing something ?


----------



## vikaschandra

vish555 said:


> Thanks mate , so to be short i am restating to confirm .
> 
> 1. Click on Visa Lodge in Skillselect
> 2. Fill the visa form and pay the visa fees
> 3. Upload the required docs
> 4. do medicals and PCC
> 
> then we are all set , it the above procedure correct or am i missing something ?


You are ready to go


----------



## rsr904

vish555 said:


> Thanks mate , so to be short i am restating to confirm .
> 
> 1. Click on Visa Lodge in Skillselect
> 2. Fill the visa form and pay the visa fees
> 3. Upload the required docs
> 4. do medicals and PCC
> 
> then we are all set , it the above procedure correct or am i missing something ?


In my opinion it would be better if you can do your medicals and PCC before lodging the visa. That way the team would have all your documents and they need not contact you. That may ensure a earlier grant. It is only my opinion. I have seen on this forum people who have frontloaded all their documents get the decision faster. That includes me.


----------



## nawneetdalal

rsr904 said:


> In my opinion it would be better if you can do your medicals and PCC before lodging the visa. That way the team would have all your documents and they need not contact you. That may ensure a earlier grant. It is only my opinion. I have seen on this forum people who have frontloaded all their documents get the decision faster. That includes me.



You are lucky dude.. I received my invite on 27th April.. applied on 29th April and loaded all docs except my wife and kid's medical (due to non-availability of appointment here) on 4th May.. received an email about gsm.allocated on 9th May,.. Done with medical on 11th May and now lets see how it goes.. The feeling I'm getting is gsm adelaide has some serious delays.. So now keeping :fingerscrossed: for grant soon without any new delay.


----------



## himanshu181in

Good luck guys for today
Hopefully there will be rain of GRANTS today



263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
Grant -


----------



## shrif

Guys,

I received mail two days ago

This application is for a visa that is part of the State, Territory and Regional Nominated
category of the Migration Programme.
There are a limited number of places remaining in this category for the 2015-16 programme year and processing times will be longer for some visa applicants.

what that means?

489 FS


----------



## MimoMKF

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Dhruv


Can u plz share this disappointment e-mail ?!!!!!


----------



## MimoMKF

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> My wait came to an end yesterday morning when I was scrolling down my mails in disappointment after getting up like every other day !
> 
> Yes its a GRANT !!!
> After 80 odd days after Lodge, 70 days after CO Contact and approx 55 days after Information Provided.
> 
> Special thanks to all the forum members who constantly enriched the process and provided their invaluable support and inputs.
> 
> This is a wonderful platform for individuals who want to file their visa on their own like me. Got every single details right from Assessment, IELTS, PTE, EOI and Visa Lodge. The journey has still not ended and I believe I would move up to one level where I would be planning Immigrate, Looking forward to meeting fellow Expats somewhere in Australia, looking for accommodation, JOB etc. I would be in touch guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important note I want to make here is that: I mailed GSM Brisbane team in the morning around 5 AM IST on 9th May and I got the Grant in next 7 Hours.
> 
> I showed my disappointment in the mail and asked them if all the documents provided are sufficient for processing. God knows if that helped or it was a mere co-incidence.
> 
> Looks like they read every mail and do not reply.
> So an advise to all fellow members who have already crossed 90 days mark from Lodge to drop a mail and show your disappointment and ask for immediate update. It might help and has no negative impact. Worth trying once !!
> 
> 
> 
> Wish special luck to all expats. Looking forward to seeing everyone of you in Australia soon.
> 
> 
> Grant Date: 9- May-2016
> IED: 8-March-2017
> 
> Regards
> DS




Could you share what you have written in this e-mail ?!!!!


----------



## prasanthkrish

shrif said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received mail two days ago
> 
> This application is for a visa that is part of the State, Territory and Regional Nominated
> category of the Migration Programme.
> There are a limited number of places remaining in this category for the 2015-16 programme year and processing times will be longer for some visa applicants.
> 
> what that means?
> 
> 489 FS


Hi senior guys,

Is that how a delay grant notification look like?


----------



## vikaschandra

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi senior guys,
> 
> Is that how a delay grant notification look like?


Seems like prasanth but then it is for 489 only which has limited quota not sure it is going to be the same for 190 & 189


----------



## choudharykrishna

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> My wait came to an end yesterday morning when I was scrolling down my mails in disappointment after getting up like every other day !
> 
> Yes its a GRANT !!!
> After 80 odd days after Lodge, 70 days after CO Contact and approx 55 days after Information Provided.
> 
> Special thanks to all the forum members who constantly enriched the process and provided their invaluable support and inputs.
> 
> This is a wonderful platform for individuals who want to file their visa on their own like me. Got every single details right from Assessment, IELTS, PTE, EOI and Visa Lodge. The journey has still not ended and I believe I would move up to one level where I would be planning Immigrate, Looking forward to meeting fellow Expats somewhere in Australia, looking for accommodation, JOB etc. I would be in touch guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important note I want to make here is that: I mailed GSM Brisbane team in the morning around 5 AM IST on 9th May and I got the Grant in next 7 Hours.
> 
> I showed my disappointment in the mail and asked them if all the documents provided are sufficient for processing. God knows if that helped or it was a mere co-incidence.
> 
> Looks like they read every mail and do not reply.
> So an advise to all fellow members who have already crossed 90 days mark from Lodge to drop a mail and show your disappointment and ask for immediate update. It might help and has no negative impact. Worth trying once !!
> 
> 
> 
> Wish special luck to all expats. Looking forward to seeing everyone of you in Australia soon.
> 
> 
> Grant Date: 9- May-2016
> IED: 8-March-2017
> 
> Regards
> DS


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## KeeDa

Yes, Prashanth and Vikas. That is how a delay email looks like. Last year around this time even 189 and 190 applicants received such emails and their visas were eventually granted only after July. You can check for those posts on this thread back from that time. Page#207 for instance: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-207.html#post7202698*


----------



## prasanthkrish

@ Vikas and Keeda

Thanks a lot guys... :tea:


----------



## Majician

It has been a disappointing week so far 😔


----------



## vikaschandra

KeeDa said:


> Yes, Prashanth and Vikas. That is how a delay email looks like. Last year around this time even 189 and 190 applicants received such emails and their visas were eventually granted only after July. You can check for those posts on this thread back from that time. Page#207 for instance: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-207.html#post7202698*


Thank you KeeDa for confirming. Do you reckon it would come for 189 and 190 as well?


----------



## dakshch

Majician said:


> It has been a disappointing week so far




Its been a disappointing 5 months so far


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> It has been a disappointing week so far 😔


Looks like so.... But dont worry brother...Be calm...Let it come when its time...


----------



## KeeDa

vikaschandra said:


> Thank you KeeDa for confirming. Do you reckon it would come for 189 and 190 as well?


As with all things DIBP, nobody but they themselves can say for sure. But, looking at the trend and the sudden drop in the amount of grants lately, I have a bad feeling that it might happen again this year too. Either that or they are really busy with other things (program planning for the upcoming year, other visas, etc) and they may come back to our applications and process them. I hope it is the later. All we can do is wait and watch.


----------



## jibrr

*thank you*



Majician said:


> Dear jibrr,
> 
> Bro I can understand what you are going thru since I am in the same boat, but don't lose your hopes and don't let this negativity overcome your positivity and plans in your life.
> 
> I pray to God that you get what you desire for insha Allah, but do remember you will get everything at a certain time designated for it.
> 
> Keep patience brother !


Thank you bro, your were the only one who showed some kindness towards my situation.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

raghum4u said:


> Guys, mine just crossed 180 days for today. Even their service standards of 6 months is finished..... I'm happy that, everyone are here supporting emotionally. Pray for all us to see the Grants at the earliest.


I have a question for you as I saw that 2nd CO contacted you for service certificate from previous employer.

Q: The reference letter which you must have provided for previous employer, does that not state your date of joining and date of exit in the company?


----------



## shrif

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi senior guys,
> 
> Is that how a delay grant notification look like?



my question :* is there still a chance for grant or what?*


----------



## raghum4u

jitinbhasin21 said:


> I have a question for you as I saw that 2nd CO contacted you for service certificate from previous employer.
> 
> Q: The reference letter which you must have provided for previous employer, does that not state your date of joining and date of exit in the company?


Yes, it does bro. They have my appointment letter, reference letter, pay slips, tax statement. Still on top of this, requested for service certificate. For me, it sounded like they just wanted to buy more time and initiate some more background check.


----------



## vikaschandra

shrif said:


> my question :* is there still a chance for grant or what?*


Indeed there is chance of getting grant. The one main aspect to consider at this stage is the delay in visa processing which is very much possible.


----------



## kawal_547

raghum4u said:


> Yes, it does bro. They have my appointment letter, reference letter, pay slips, tax statement. Still on top of this, requested for service certificate. For me, it sounded like they just wanted to buy more time and initiate some more background check.


They do not need any reason or require any reason to justify the time they need to process "any" application.

They simply ask whatever comes in their mind....mostly relevant....n at times irrelevant too.

Be patient bro.

I'm sure all is well at everybody's end.

All the best.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

raghum4u said:


> Yes, it does bro. They have my appointment letter, reference letter, pay slips, tax statement. Still on top of this, requested for service certificate. For me, it sounded like they just wanted to buy more time and initiate some more background check.


All right. So you only uploaded service certificate of previous employer and not any of the other previous employers.

I am asking these details as my agent has not uploaded any of my service certificates and 
more over my agent has also missed payslips of one of my employers but has attached Form 16 of all employers so again i am assuming that Form 16 will cover for Payslips.

Its already been 50 days since 1st CO contact so also assuming CO does not require any more docs.


----------



## raghum4u

jitinbhasin21 said:


> All right. So you only uploaded service certificate of previous employer and not any of the other previous employers.
> 
> I am asking these details as my agent has not uploaded any of my service certificates and
> more over my agent has also missed payslips of one of my employers but has attached Form 16 of all employers so again i am assuming that Form 16 wil cover for Payslips.
> 
> Its already been 50 days since 1st CO contact so also assuming CO does not require any more docs.


Jitin, suggest don't give any chance. Upload all the possible documents available from your end. 

Initially, I had upload 
Reference letter, payslips, tax statements, bank statement. 

Co asked for service certificate, then 2nd time I uploaded service certificate, Appointment letter, reliving letters. I saw 2016 gang , pple have even upload promotion letters, appraisal letters for faster grand and without employment verification, they have got the visa


----------



## dhruv_sahai

*Email-contents*



MimoMKF said:


> Could you share what you have written in this e-mail ?!!!!


HI MImoMKF / All Members,

This is the content that i wrote:

_Hi GSM Brisbane Team,

This is regarding :

Client Name - *<SNIP>*
Date of Birth -*<SNIP>*
Date of Visa Application -21-Feb-2016 
Application ID -16805XXXXX 
Transaction Reference Number (TRN) -EGOANXXXXX
File Number -BCC2016/XXXXXX 


Just wanted to inform you that my case is almost 80 days old today and I have not heard back from Brisbane team after providing the information. I called DIBP outstation number +61-7-3136-7000 and the officer told that they cannot provide any information on the file, rather the Brisbane Case Officer can only help you in providing with an update. 

Wanted to know if all the documents submitted by me are sufficient for processing ?
I hope you could track my PTE Scorecard that was already sent through the PTE website.

Please respond if anything else is required from my side. I would be more than happy to provide it.

I was really not expecting this much delay in processing. 
Will my application be processed before the financial year end 2016 (June) ?

I am really worried if all is okay.
Appreciate your response on this email._


Regards
DS


----------



## Majician

All the members in this forum are silent now due to the jinxed week lol !!! Cheer up guys, our grants are stuck somewhere but insha Allah it will come one day !!!


----------



## ankit_smart

Majician said:


> All the members in this forum are silent now due to the jinxed week lol !!! Cheer up guys, our grants are stuck somewhere but insha Allah it will come one day !!!




Next will be my last week in office, after that I don't know what will I do at home, cause grant is like taking years.


----------



## prasanthkrish

Hi Seniors,

In Skill select, i could see that the ceiling for Industrial, Mechanical and production engineers had hit 1760 against 1788.

Is that the number of Visa grants or its the number of invitations.

If its the visa grants, then i suppose, there will be a delay in the grants for that category, right?

If there is a delay email, will it show in my Immi account?

Thanks


----------



## arun32

Today is my 150th day after lodging Visa, aka completed 5 months 

Dont know how long i have to wait


----------



## rd85164

The ceiling is only for Invite. Once invited, the only decision factor is CO and Holidays & unprecedented circumstances.

Good Luck.
Rahul


----------



## vish555

rsr904 said:


> In my opinion it would be better if you can do your medicals and PCC before lodging the visa. That way the team would have all your documents and they need not contact you. That may ensure a earlier grant. It is only my opinion. I have seen on this forum people who have frontloaded all their documents get the decision faster. That includes me.


Thanks mate for the advice , I am one of the person who cannot avoid CO contact ( my wife is carrying and cannot do medicals now) . So I am planning to provide all documents except medicals and PCC of myself and wife .


----------



## ankit_smart

*Priority group*

Hi guys,

What does this means? Does it means people having who have filed there VISA after 9 March 2016 will be given priority and our application will remain in the back-log.

Visa subclass Priority group 3	Priority group 4
189 Skilled – Independent N/A 9 March 2016


----------



## Abhi6060

ankit_smart said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> What does this means? Does it means people having who have filed there VISA after 9 March 2016 will be given priority and our application will remain in the back-log.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa subclass Priority group 3Priority group 4
> 
> 189 Skilled – Independent N/A 9 March 2016




It's not after March 9th, but before. That's my perception. Let's see if anyone can clarify. But it has to be before March 9th, if it has anything to do with priority application.


----------



## ankit_smart

Abhi6060 said:


> It's not after March 9th, but before. That's my perception. Let's see if anyone can clarify. But it has to be before March 9th, if it has anything to do with priority application.


It is vice versa for visa 190 so according to me we are given less priority than people who have filed there visa after 9 march for visa189


----------



## Majician

ankit_smart said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What does this means? Does it means people having who have filed there VISA after 9 March 2016 will be given priority and our application will remain in the back-log.
> 
> Visa subclass Priority group 3Priority group 4
> 189 Skilled – Independent N/A 9 March 2016


Priority group defines how they prioritize applications when they have so many applications, 190 is prioritized over 189.

9th March means that applicants who paid fees for their respective applications till 9th march have been allocated a CO (all of them).


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Those are the number of invites against occupation code.





prasanthkrish said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> In Skill select, i could see that the ceiling for Industrial, Mechanical and production engineers had hit 1760 against 1788.
> 
> Is that the number of Visa grants or its the number of invitations.
> 
> If its the visa grants, then i suppose, there will be a delay in the grants for that category, right?
> 
> If there is a delay email, will it show in my Immi account?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Majician said:


> Priority group defines how they prioritize applications when they have so many applications, 190 is prioritized over 189.
> 
> 9th March means that applicants who paid fees for their respective applications till 9th march have been allocated a CO (all of them).


Yes that is my understanding too.

This table reflects that CO has been allocated to applications lodged till 9th Mar.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Any Golden Email/ Visa Grants today ???


----------



## arun32

I lost all my hopes, started searching a job, i could see ausy land only in google map ...


----------



## Majician

Hey guys,

What is to be done? Every second week new applicants are joining in, and we 2015 applicants are ignored, how long is it going to take then??

It all started I believe with 4800 applicants being picked in January, they could'nt manage since then but what is the solution to it??

Shall all of us together call them on Monday and tell them it has been 6 months or more for us and no news??


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> What is to be done? Every second week new applicants are joining in, and we 2015 applicants are ignored, how long is it going to take then??
> 
> It all started I believe with 4800 applicants being picked in January, they could'nt manage since then but what is the solution to it??
> 
> Shall all of us together call them on Monday and tell them it has been 6 months or more for us and no news??


Mate,
I am ready to call on Monday. BTW, what is the story of "4800" applications in January. I don't know that story.


----------



## kawal_547

prasanthkrish said:


> Mate,
> I am ready to call on Monday. BTW, what is the story of "4800" applications in January. I don't know that story.


In Jan they set a record of giving around 4800 invites (combined of 2 rounds).

Usually they invite around 2500 in a month, but they doubled this number in Jan.

However it was bound to happen as in past 6 months they were sending less invites and the finished cap of many occupations was way too less than what it should been on pro-rata basis by dec-2015.

So they sent good number of invites to clear the back log of EOI and same high trend was witnessed in Feb too.


----------



## Majician

kawal_547 said:


> In Jan they set a record of giving around 4800 invites (combined of 2 rounds).
> 
> Usually they invite around 2500 in a month, but they doubled this number in Jan.
> 
> However it was bound to happen as in past 6 months they were sending less invites and the finished cap of many occupations was way too less than what it should been on pro-rata basis by dec-2015.
> 
> So they sent good number of invites to clear the back log of EOI and same high trend was witnessed in Feb too.


Yes but the flood almost crashed them out of the track, now just to keep 75% applications within the specified timeframe, they are actually ignoring the applications.

I know this because of the fact and to my amazement when I called them the last time i.e. 11th April and she said nobody looked at your application since you completed your request on 14th Dec 201t 😐


----------



## SqOats

Majician said:


> Yes but the flood almost crashed them out of the track, now just to keep 75% applications within the specified timeframe, they are actually ignoring the applications.
> 
> I know this because of the fact and to my amazement when I called them the last time i.e. 11th April and she said nobody looked at your application since you completed your request on 14th Dec 201t 😐


That is just unbelievable. Actually, it depends from CO to CO, In my case, CO has got back to me with request for additional documents periodically. I see the pattern with team Brisbane where they get back to the case max after 8 weeks (again differs from CO to CO). 

BTW, what were the documents requested by your CO?.


----------



## Majician

SqOats said:


> That is just unbelievable. Actually, it depends from CO to CO, In my case, CO has got back to me with request for additional documents periodically. I see the pattern with team Brisbane where they get back to the case max after 8 weeks (again differs from CO to CO).
> 
> BTW, what were the documents requested by your CO?.


They asked for Medicals, Saudi PCC, Form 80 for wife and Form 1221 for me.

Since then no news !!


----------



## ankit_smart

Majician said:


> Yes but the flood almost crashed them out of the track, now just to keep 75% applications within the specified timeframe, they are actually ignoring the applications.
> 
> I know this because of the fact and to my amazement when I called them the last time i.e. 11th April and she said nobody looked at your application since you completed your request on 14th Dec 201t ?de10



To me they always say ur application is in active processing.

I just came to know that they have recieved email from someone with email id ending with dfat.gov.au.

They have sent verification request only to one hr which the HR have replied earlier also and again on 28 April when dfat people sent a reminder mail that they didn't received any revert. 

God knows what else are they verifying. Today is my 121 day after visa lodgement with no co contact at all.


----------



## Majician

ankit_smart said:


> To me they always say ur application is in active processing.
> 
> I just came to know that they have recieved email from someone with email id ending with dfat.gov.au.
> 
> They have sent verification request only to one hr which the HR have replied earlier also and again on 28 April when dfat people sent a reminder mail that they didn't received any revert.
> 
> God knows what else are they verifying. Today is my 121 day after visa lodgement with no co contact at all.


Ankit I didn't had any verification from all 3 employers I had in life for sure because I am in constant touch with them, no email from skill support and no news at all !! 

So you can say almost no activity since CO request for further docs on 4th December.

And it is my 182nd day today, 6 months lol, half a applications's birthday and I am still blindfolded by DIBP about the situation of my application.

I uploaded all docs for emoloyment and education, even highlighted pay drops in bank statements for all 3 jobs but all invain.

Allah knows better what is happening !


----------



## SqOats

Majician said:


> They asked for Medicals, Saudi PCC, Form 80 for wife and Form 1221 for me.
> 
> Since then no news !!


I am sure you must have had tried contacting them via email and not only by call. If not, then send them an email and ask for the status. 

The only explanation I sense in your case is that your case has been referred for external security checks which takes easily 6 months or more.


----------



## Majician

SqOats said:


> I am sure you must have had tried contacting them via email and not only by call. If not, then send them an email and ask for the status.
> 
> The only explanation I sense in your case is that your case has been referred for external security checks which takes easily 6 months or more.


Well despite a call per month, I sent them an email on 3rd of March, for which I received response on 31st March, a generic response, since then nothing.

I do believe my case has gone for external checks but how long does it takes??


----------



## Hamza77

Majician said:


> Well despite a call per month, I sent them an email on 3rd of March, for which I received response on 31st March, a generic response, since then nothing.
> 
> I do believe my case has gone for external checks but how long does it takes??


Cool down brother,Each day you look in too much hurry.
(Ap ko Australia jany ki akheer i hui hy  )


----------



## Majician

Hamza77 said:


> Cool down brother,Each day you look in too much hurry.
> (Ap ko Australia jany ki akheer i hui hy  )


Hahaha Hamza77,

That was nice lol


----------



## Hman

Majician said:


> Well despite a call per month, I sent them an email on 3rd of March, for which I received response on 31st March, a generic response, since then nothing.
> 
> I do believe my case has gone for external checks but how long does it takes??


Hi Majician;

I am sorry that your case is taking much time........ Hope it will end well soon. Would you please share the email you got from them in response to your inquiry? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hamza77

Majician said:


> Hahaha Hamza77,
> 
> That was nice lol


Anyways , Best of Luck mate....


----------



## Majician

Hman said:


> Hi Majician;
> 
> I am sorry that your case is taking much time........ Hope it will end well soon. Would you please share the email you got from them in response to your inquiry?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Hman,

Here you go:

Thank you for lodging your Australian visa application. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible.

You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes various checks that are undertaken on each application and this can take some time.

The timeframe for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.

======

Insha Allah I hope the wait gets over soon !!


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> Hi Hman,
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> Thank you for lodging your Australian visa application. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible.
> 
> You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia&#146;s migration legislation. This often includes various checks that are undertaken on each application and this can take some time.
> 
> The timeframe for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> ======
> 
> Insha Allah I hope the wait gets over soon !!


Mate,
I strongly believe your file is going external checks and will be finalized soon. In the whole email, they are talking of "Checks". And they plan to close it ASAP. 
I will send you mine. They talks only about verification of provided docs. And they are doing employment verification. But had not mentioned about finalising. So I suppose I have to wait.

*

"The Department of Immigration and Border Protection has received your feedback on 30 March 2016. Feedback on our processes and services is important and we thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.

*

In your feedback you have expressed concern regarding the time taken to process this application for a visa subclass within the General Skilled Migration (GSM) programme

*

With respect to processing times and service standards I can advise that the department aims to process 75 per cent of applications for the relevant GSM visa subclass within the global service standard of 3 months.* Service standard processing times are aspirational and are not a guarantee that each application will be processed within the service standard.*

*

Once a visa application is allocated processing times for individual applications vary depending on individual circumstances and the complexity of each case.* This can include the time required to verify supporting documentation.* Verification processes are an essential part of maintaining the integrity of the skilled visa programme.

*

I can confirm that this application remains under assessment.* The application will be finalised once the assessment process is complete; however; I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for the finalisation of this application.


----------



## ankit_smart

prasanthkrish said:


> Mate,
> I strongly believe your file is going external checks and will be finalized soon. In the whole email, they are talking of "Checks". And they plan to close it ASAP.
> I will send you mine. They talks only about verification of provided docs. And they are doing employment verification. But had not mentioned about finalising. So I suppose I have to wait.
> 
> *
> 
> "The Department of Immigration and Border Protection has received your feedback on 30 March 2016. Feedback on our processes and services is important and we thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.
> 
> *
> 
> In your feedback you have expressed concern regarding the time taken to process this application for a visa subclass within the General Skilled Migration (GSM) programme
> 
> *
> 
> With respect to processing times and service standards I can advise that the department aims to process 75 per cent of applications for the relevant GSM visa subclass within the global service standard of 3 months.* Service standard processing times are aspirational and are not a guarantee that each application will be processed within the service standard.*
> 
> *
> 
> Once a visa application is allocated processing times for individual applications vary depending on individual circumstances and the complexity of each case.* This can include the time required to verify supporting documentation.* Verification processes are an essential part of maintaining the integrity of the skilled visa programme.
> 
> *
> 
> I can confirm that this application remains under assessment.* The application will be finalised once the assessment process is complete; however; I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for the finalisation of this application.



I sent them a mail on 19 April on which why have not reverted yet. Lets see what will be there reply on that.


----------



## Majician

prasanthkrish said:


> Mate,
> I strongly believe your file is going external checks and will be finalized soon. In the whole email, they are talking of "Checks". And they plan to close it ASAP.
> I will send you mine. They talks only about verification of provided docs. And they are doing employment verification. But had not mentioned about finalising. So I suppose I have to wait.
> 
> *
> 
> "The Department of Immigration and Border Protection has received your feedback on 30 March 2016. Feedback on our processes and services is important and we thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.
> 
> *
> 
> In your feedback you have expressed concern regarding the time taken to process this application for a visa subclass within the General Skilled Migration (GSM) programme
> 
> *
> 
> With respect to processing times and service standards I can advise that the department aims to process 75 per cent of applications for the relevant GSM visa subclass within the global service standard of 3 months.* Service standard processing times are aspirational and are not a guarantee that each application will be processed within the service standard.*
> 
> *
> 
> Once a visa application is allocated processing times for individual applications vary depending on individual circumstances and the complexity of each case.* This can include the time required to verify supporting documentation.* Verification processes are an essential part of maintaining the integrity of the skilled visa programme.
> 
> *
> 
> I can confirm that this application remains under assessment.* The application will be finalised once the assessment process is complete; however; I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for the finalisation of this application.


Well after reading your email, I think you are right ! Lets see when it happens !!


----------



## JAN84

I sent email to GSM Brisbane on 21st March but still no reply from them.


----------



## JamesSultan

Hi Everyone,

I have a question regarding 189 Visa and Citizenship.
Suppose If after visa validation, I do not immediately move to Australia. Instead, i move to Australia after 4.5 years and then I complete 4 years in a single shot (6 Months inside the 5 Year Visa and 3.5 Years outside the visa period). Will i still be eligible to apply for the citizenship normally?

Regards,
JS


----------



## Majician

JamesSultan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a question regarding 189 Visa and Citizenship.
> Suppose If after visa validation, I do not immediately move to Australia. Instead, i move to Australia after 4.5 years and then I complete 4 years in a single shot (6 Months inside the 5 Year Visa and 3.5 Years outside the visa period). Will i still be eligible to apply for the citizenship normally?
> 
> Regards,
> JS


Yes


----------



## vikaschandra

JamesSultan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a question regarding 189 Visa and Citizenship.
> Suppose If after visa validation, I do not immediately move to Australia. Instead, i move to Australia after 4.5 years and then I complete 4 years in a single shot (6 Months inside the 5 Year Visa and 3.5 Years outside the visa period). Will i still be eligible to apply for the citizenship normally?
> 
> Regards,
> JS


Yes


----------



## Hassan Rauf

Majician said:


> Hman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Majician;
> 
> I am sorry that your case is taking much time........ Hope it will end well soon. Would you please share the email you got from them in response to your inquiry?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hman,
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> Thank you for lodging your Australian visa application. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible.
> 
> You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia?s migration legislation. This often includes various checks that are undertaken on each application and this can take some time.
> 
> The timeframe for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> ======
> 
> Insha Allah I hope the wait gets over soon !!
Click to expand...


Hi Majician ..
Can you also please share the email that you sent to brisbane office.. thanks


----------



## Majician

Hassan Rauf said:


> Hi Majician ..
> Can you also please share the email that you sent to brisbane office.. thanks


Sure Hassan, 
Here you go:

Hi [CO's name],

Thank you for your time.

It has been 3 months since you requested further documents related to my application for 189 Skilled Migration, and I uploaded all required documents in my IMMI account and pressed the "Information Provided" button on 15th December 2015. 

Can you kindly look into my application, and make a decision.

Thank you for your consideration.

Regards,
[My name]


----------



## namsfiz

I lodged my application on 08 DEC 2015, front loaded all documents then 02 MAR CO allocated from Brisbane and asking for old visa copy of Dubai job .. Provided on same day then till now no updates.

I hope new week they will clear backlog of 2015 people... Let's hope for the best for all of us.. Insha Allah


----------



## Majician

namsfiz said:


> I lodged my application on 08 DEC 2015, front loaded all documents then 02 MAR CO allocated from Brisbane and asking for old visa copy of Dubai job .. Provided on same day then till now no updates.
> 
> I hope new week they will clear backlog of 2015 people... Let's hope for the best for all of us.. Insha Allah


Insha Allah


----------



## sm_adil2002

Majician said:


> Hman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Majician;
> 
> I am sorry that your case is taking much time........ Hope it will end well soon. Would you please share the email you got from them in response to your inquiry?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hman,
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> Thank you for lodging your Australian visa application. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible.
> 
> You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia?s migration legislation. This often includes various checks that are undertaken on each application and this can take some time.
> 
> The timeframe for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> ======
> 
> Insha Allah I hope the wait gets over soon !!
Click to expand...

Hi Majician, this is the same reply i received in March 2016 when i sent email to DIBP inquiring about why my VISA processing is taking this much time. So seems they just sent this system generated format to almost everyone who inquires. Allah knows what is happening there. Hope for the Best.


----------



## H-H

wrong thread


----------



## dakshch

namsfiz said:


> I lodged my application on 08 DEC 2015, front loaded all documents then 02 MAR CO allocated from Brisbane and asking for old visa copy of Dubai job .. Provided on same day then till now no updates.
> 
> I hope new week they will clear backlog of 2015 people... Let's hope for the best for all of us.. Insha Allah




I too lodged on 08 Dec 2015 and front loaded all docs. CO contacted in Jan for PtE score. 

Nothing after that. 160 days today. Still waiting.


----------



## Majician

sm_adil2002 said:


> Hi Majician, this is the same reply i received in March 2016 when i sent email to DIBP inquiring about why my VISA processing is taking this much time. So seems they just sent this system generated format to almost everyone who inquires. Allah knows what is happening there. Hope for the Best.


Hi Adil,

Can you share your timeline please.

Thanks


----------



## Majician

Guys no grants today??


----------



## Rabbahs

Good luck guys, that what all I have to say !


----------



## sachin_noida

Majician said:


> Guys no grants today??


Hi Majician,

I received exactly the same reply as you posted in 2nd week MArch. Seems it is the standard formatted message they send to everybody..

Thanks,


----------



## Majician

sachin_noida said:


> Hi Majician,
> 
> I received exactly the same reply as you posted in 2nd week MArch. Seems it is the standard formatted message they send to everybody..
> 
> Thanks,


Well then we all seem to have external checks 😉


----------



## uttara

Hello all,

I applied 489 sp visa on 25th July, 2015. My case officer has been allocated on 15th Sept, 2015. After waiting for a long time I called them on 3rd March, 2016 and was told that the application is under processing. On 10th March, 2016 a second case officer asked for additional docs and I submitted them on 29th March, 2016. I again called them on 9th May, 2016 and was told that the application is under routine processing. Can anyone suggest me what really is going on with my application? It's nearly been 10 months since I had submitted my application. Any suggestion is welcome.


----------



## sm_adil2002

Majician said:


> sm_adil2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Majician, this is the same reply i received in March 2016 when i sent email to DIBP inquiring about why my VISA processing is taking this much time. So seems they just sent this system generated format to almost everyone who inquires. Allah knows what is happening there. Hope for the Best.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Adil,
> 
> Can you share your timeline please.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Hi, My timeline is in my signature but copying here too.
ANZSCO code = 312412
Subclass 190 SA
EOI submitted = 31 Aug 2015
Invitation = 16 Oct 2015
Visa Lodged = 28 Oct 2015
Medical submit = 05 Nov 2015
CO Allocated = 25 Nov 2015
Form 80 and 1221 evidence submitted = 03 Dec 2015
Visa grant = ??


----------



## KeeDa

JamesSultan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a question regarding 189 Visa and Citizenship.
> Suppose If after visa validation, I do not immediately move to Australia. Instead, i move to Australia after 4.5 years and then I complete 4 years in a single shot (6 Months inside the 5 Year Visa and 3.5 Years outside the visa period). Will i still be eligible to apply for the citizenship normally?
> 
> Regards,
> JS


Yes, you would be eligible. Citizenship eligibility calculator: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Ente/Retu/residence-calculator


----------



## tearsforfears

Hi all,

I received the following answer from a second CO. It was a little more personal with his name and surname in the signature:

"Thank you for your email. I can confirm that processing is ongoing on your visa application. The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern to you.

You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.

The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that the assessing officer will do all they can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible."


----------



## sachin_noida

Majician said:


> Well then we all seem to have external checks 😉


Does external checks candidates also get verification calls?


----------



## uttara

tearsforfears said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received the following answer from a second CO. It was a little more personal with his name and surname in the signature:
> 
> "Thank you for your email. I can confirm that processing is ongoing on your visa application. The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern to you.
> 
> You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that the assessing officer will do all they can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible."


When did u lodge your application and when the co was allocated?


----------



## prasanthkrish

tearsforfears said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received the following answer from a second CO. It was a little more personal with his name and surname in the signature:
> 
> "Thank you for your email. I can confirm that processing is ongoing on your visa application. The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern to you.
> 
> You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that the assessing officer will do all they can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible."


Looks like your case had been given to an agency for external check. Hope for the best.


----------



## tearsforfears

Lodged 18 Dec 2015 with 65 points, all documents submitted
Skilled Support contact CO contact: 23 Dec 2015
CO contact request medicals: 15 Jan 2016


----------



## Majician

sachin_noida said:


> Does external checks candidates also get verification calls?


Sure they can, varies case to case


----------



## tearsforfears

Thank you prasanthkrish!
I have travelled a lot as a tourist and also worked in the past in many countries including those that are affected by security issues. This could be one of the reasons of additional checks by external agencies. However looks like people from my home region often undergo same kind of checks.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

I guess two grants today..



Majician said:


> Guys no grants today??


----------



## myasirma

Dear Fellows,

Got grant on May-12-2016 and likes to thanks everyone on this forum who helped each other in the process.


----------



## JAN84

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Got grant on May-12-2016 and likes to thanks everyone on this forum who helped each other in the process.


Congrats


----------



## ankit_smart

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Got grant on May-12-2016 and likes to thanks everyone on this forum who helped each other in the process.


Congratulations dear. All the best for your future journey!!


----------



## Majician

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Got grant on May-12-2016 and likes to thanks everyone on this forum who helped each other in the process.


Congrats !!!


----------



## manreetvirk

waiting...


----------



## HOPE21

I received an email to attend an interview at Australian High Commission, which is quite strange as I claimed points only for Age, Language and education qualification and none for experience. All the docs uploaded were original. What could be the reason behind the same ???

Can anyone guide or refer me to a link where a person has attended an interview for 189 visa ? Bit nervous though....


----------



## vikaschandra

HOPE21 said:


> I received an email to attend an interview at Australian High Commission, which is quite strange as I claimed points only for Age, Language and education qualification and none for experience. All the docs uploaded were original. What could be the reason behind the same ???
> 
> Can anyone guide or refer me to a link where a person has attended an interview for 189 visa ? Bit nervous though....


Well this is one of a kind request that I have come across lately A request to visit the AHC for an interview in relation to skilled immigration. 

Do not be nervous probably they would like to meet you in person. Relax and all is going to go well. Do keep us updated on how it goes


----------



## raj747

HOPE21 said:


> I received an email to attend an interview at Australian High Commission, which is quite strange as I claimed points only for Age, Language and education qualification and none for experience. All the docs uploaded were original. What could be the reason behind the same ???
> 
> Can anyone guide or refer me to a link where a person has attended an interview for 189 visa ? Bit nervous though....



where are you from?? can you please share the exact e-mail please...


----------



## Abhi6060

HOPE21 said:


> I received an email to attend an interview at Australian High Commission, which is quite strange as I claimed points only for Age, Language and education qualification and none for experience. All the docs uploaded were original. What could be the reason behind the same ???
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone guide or refer me to a link where a person has attended an interview for 189 visa ? Bit nervous though....




DIBP asks for interview mostly in delayed cases due to pregnancy and medical. For example, to talk about financial background, steps to be taken if we don't get a job, take it in your stride. They conduct it, cuz they can't ask such questions through email. That's what happened with one of my friends.


----------



## bansalch

Hi all,

My wife just started a job after her maternity leave. We have provided all her previous job details in the application and now we need to provide new job details. I understand we need to submit 1022 to update. What other documents should we be submitting? She is primary applicant and hence claiming points for her experience. This new job will not add any new points to her application. Do we need to get ACS done as well?


----------



## deepgill

Hello friends and Experts..
As i got NJ mail on 27th April and timeframe for response is 28 days BUT last week once again my agent got same mail from Co. My question is that.. Does it mean it is only a reminder or i got more extension ? Time will consider from 27th April or according to new maill because my agent is still preparing the comments. 
Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

deepgill said:


> Hello friends and Experts..
> As i got NJ mail on 27th April and timeframe for response is 28 days BUT last week once again my agent got same mail from Co. My question is that.. Does it mean it is only a reminder or i got more extension ? Time will consider from 27th April or according to new maill because my agent is still preparing the comments.
> Thanks


I think it is just a reminder email and the 28 days would be considered from the day you receive the letter of NJ


----------



## sachin_noida

Dear Friends,

I am happy to inform you that I have received grant today for myself, wife and 2 kids.
I has been quite a journey. I thank everyone on this forum for helping in one form or the other.
I wish that people waiting for grant for long (specially 2015) may get it soon...

Please advise me any steps which I need or should do after grant....

Thanks,


----------



## himanshu181in

Hi guys
I have a question

I've recently resigned at my job because I got hired by another company where I'm suppose to start on 4th July

My current company's employment contract requires 1 month notice, which I have given today. Even though I haven't claimed any points for work experience 

Do i still have to inform DIBP ??



263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
Grant -


----------



## deepgill

sachin_noida said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that I have received grant today for myself, wife and 2 kids.
> I has been quite a journey. I thank everyone on this forum for helping in one form or the other.
> I wish that people waiting for grant for long (specially 2015) may get it soon...
> 
> Please advise me any steps which I need or should do after grant....
> 
> Thanks,


Congratulations... sachin. A big relief!


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Guys, gave a call to gsm Brisbane this morning, was told my application is going through routine checks. What are routine checks? Is it similar to external checks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

sachin_noida said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that I have received grant today for myself, wife and 2 kids.
> I has been quite a journey. I thank everyone on this forum for helping in one form or the other.
> I wish that people waiting for grant for long (specially 2015) may get it soon...
> 
> Please advise me any steps which I need or should do after grant....
> 
> Thanks,


Congratulations to you and your family Sachin. Third grant from Brisbane Today.


----------



## dakshch

sachin_noida said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that I have received grant today for myself, wife and 2 kids.
> I has been quite a journey. I thank everyone on this forum for helping in one form or the other.
> I wish that people waiting for grant for long (specially 2015) may get it soon...
> 
> Please advise me any steps which I need or should do after grant....
> 
> Thanks,




Congratulations mate and good luck for your future.

Seeing a fellow 2015 applicant get a grant gives hope but doesn't reduce the frustration the wait is causing. 162 days. Still waiting.


----------



## bnkamal

Finally.. Its my DAY !!!! Exactly 178 DAYS... All 4 members (me, wife and 2 kids) received GRANT just now..
Thrilled.. & Excited... Hip .. Hip .. Hurray 

Thanks to everyone in the forum for all your support morally and Emotionally.. This is just 50% of Job done.. Rest 50% yet to be planned for settling down with a right career.

Good luck..

All i can say to everyone is - Expect the Best, Prepare for the Worst and Capitalize what comes..


----------



## himanshu181in

bnkamal said:


> Finally.. Its my DAY !!!! Exactly 178 DAYS... All 4 members (me, wife and 2 kids) received GRANT just now..
> Thrilled.. & Excited... Hip .. Hip .. Hurray
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for all your support morally and Emotionally.. This is just 50% of Job done.. Rest 50% yet to be planned for settling down with a right career.
> 
> Good luck..
> 
> All i can say to everyone is - Expect the Best, Prepare for the Worst and Capitalize what comes..




Congrats


----------



## gaus

sachin_noida said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that I have received grant today for myself, wife and 2 kids.
> I has been quite a journey. I thank everyone on this forum for helping in one form or the other.
> I wish that people waiting for grant for long (specially 2015) may get it soon...
> 
> Please advise me any steps which I need or should do after grant....
> 
> Thanks,


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## himanshu181in

himanshu181in said:


> Hi guys
> I have a question
> 
> I've recently resigned at my job because I got hired by another company where I'm suppose to start on 4th July
> 
> My current company's employment contract requires 1 month notice, which I have given today. Even though I haven't claimed any points for work experience
> 
> Do i still have to inform DIBP ??
> 
> 
> 
> 263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
> VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
> CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
> Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
> Grant -




Seeking advise from experts


----------



## gaus

bnkamal said:


> Finally.. Its my DAY !!!! Exactly 178 DAYS... All 4 members (me, wife and 2 kids) received GRANT just now..
> Thrilled.. & Excited... Hip .. Hip .. Hurray
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for all your support morally and Emotionally.. This is just 50% of Job done.. Rest 50% yet to be planned for settling down with a right career.
> 
> Good luck..
> 
> All i can say to everyone is - Expect the Best, Prepare for the Worst and Capitalize what comes..


WOW! Congratulations! Looks like DIBP is trying to clear the old applications. Let's hope the remaining of us are able to share the good news soon

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## prasanthkrish

sachin_noida said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that I have received grant today for myself, wife and 2 kids.
> I has been quite a journey. I thank everyone on this forum for helping in one form or the other.
> I wish that people waiting for grant for long (specially 2015) may get it soon...
> 
> Please advise me any steps which I need or should do after grant....
> 
> Thanks,


Congrats Sachin...All the best


----------



## prasanthkrish

bnkamal said:


> Finally.. Its my DAY !!!! Exactly 178 DAYS... All 4 members (me, wife and 2 kids) received GRANT just now..
> Thrilled.. & Excited... Hip .. Hip .. Hurray
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for all your support morally and Emotionally.. This is just 50% of Job done.. Rest 50% yet to be planned for settling down with a right career.
> 
> Good luck..
> 
> All i can say to everyone is - Expect the Best, Prepare for the Worst and Capitalize what comes..


Wow...congrats mate...long wait paid off....all the best


----------



## saimails

Guys,

Received this reply from DIBP today. No idea what check is going on, all my documents and info provided are 100% genuine. Employment verification for current employer and personal call also done in 1st week of Feb. I guess we are one of those unlucky ones chosen for random check god knows what check. Any comments or advise??

8 months and still waiting…..



_Dear Client

Thank you for your phone calls regarding your application status

The Department of Immigration and Citizenship recognised that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.

However, at present your visa application is under routine checks

And we're sorry - the detail of individual checks is not made available prior to the check being undertaken, to ensure we don’t undermine the checking process.

As mentioned, we don’t give details about specific checks prior to them being undertaken, but we can say as a general comment that documents are checked for various reasons, for instance, the case may have similar characteristics to other cases in which fraud has been found, or it may be a random check, or a particular document may have had some aspect to it that warranted checking. Any document or information that has been supplied with the application may be referred for checking and may relate to English language, identity, relationship, education, employment. Some checks are undertaken directly from this office, some by posts, some by other agencies acting on our behalf. 

Note: the timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances.

Unfortunately, we are unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application

As soon as we have the results we will continue processing and inform you immediately for the next stage.

In the meantime, please limit enquiries to matters relevant to the assessment and processing of your application. Repeated written and telephone enquiries can delay the processing of both this and other applications. 

Thank you for your patience and cooperation.
_


----------



## prasanthkrish

saimails said:


> Guys,
> 
> Received this reply from DIBP today. No idea what check is going on, all my documents and info provided are 100% genuine. Employment verification for current employer and personal call also done in 1st week of Feb. I guess we are one of those unlucky ones chosen for random check god knows what check. Any comments or advise??
> 
> 8 months and still waiting…..
> 
> 
> 
> _Dear Client
> 
> Thank you for your phone calls regarding your application status
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Citizenship recognised that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
> 
> However, at present your visa application is under routine checks
> 
> And we're sorry - the detail of individual checks is not made available prior to the check being undertaken, to ensure we don’t undermine the checking process.
> 
> As mentioned, we don’t give details about specific checks prior to them being undertaken, but we can say as a general comment that documents are checked for various reasons, for instance, the case may have similar characteristics to other cases in which fraud has been found, or it may be a random check, or a particular document may have had some aspect to it that warranted checking. Any document or information that has been supplied with the application may be referred for checking and may relate to English language, identity, relationship, education, employment. Some checks are undertaken directly from this office, some by posts, some by other agencies acting on our behalf.
> 
> Note: the timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances.
> 
> Unfortunately, we are unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application
> 
> As soon as we have the results we will continue processing and inform you immediately for the next stage.
> 
> In the meantime, please limit enquiries to matters relevant to the assessment and processing of your application. Repeated written and telephone enquiries can delay the processing of both this and other applications.
> 
> Thank you for your patience and cooperation.
> _


Mate,

It looks like they are doing all types of check in your case as i could see they mention about all the checks available in the email. 

As it has already been 8 months after lodging the visa, maybe we can assume that the checks are at its final stage..

Hope for the best bro.


----------



## deepgill

bnkamal said:


> Finally.. Its my DAY !!!! Exactly 178 DAYS... All 4 members (me, wife and 2 kids) received GRANT just now..
> Thrilled.. & Excited... Hip .. Hip .. Hurray
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for all your support morally and Emotionally.. This is just 50% of Job done.. Rest 50% yet to be planned for settling down with a right career.
> 
> Good luck..
> 
> All i can say to everyone is - Expect the Best, Prepare for the Worst and Capitalize what comes..


Congratulations... bnkamal.


----------



## Laxmikanth513

Hi everyone,, 249 days completed, only one day short to complete double and half century,, Every day I am dying,,, don't know what happened to my file,why they are not finalizing,, only God can help me,, applied visa on 8 th September 2015 ,,, please pray for me,,,


----------



## dakshch

bnkamal said:


> Finally.. Its my DAY !!!! Exactly 178 DAYS... All 4 members (me, wife and 2 kids) received GRANT just now..
> Thrilled.. & Excited... Hip .. Hip .. Hurray
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for all your support morally and Emotionally.. This is just 50% of Job done.. Rest 50% yet to be planned for settling down with a right career.
> 
> Good luck..
> 
> All i can say to everyone is - Expect the Best, Prepare for the Worst and Capitalize what comes..




Congrats mate.


----------



## vikaschandra

bnkamal said:


> Finally.. Its my DAY !!!! Exactly 178 DAYS... All 4 members (me, wife and 2 kids) received GRANT just now..
> Thrilled.. & Excited... Hip .. Hip .. Hurray
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for all your support morally and Emotionally.. This is just 50% of Job done.. Rest 50% yet to be planned for settling down with a right career.
> 
> Good luck..
> 
> All i can say to everyone is - Expect the Best, Prepare for the Worst and Capitalize what comes..


Congratulations to you and your family Kamal


----------



## chln.murthy

bnkamal said:


> Finally.. Its my DAY !!!! Exactly 178 DAYS... All 4 members (me, wife and 2 kids) received GRANT just now..
> Thrilled.. & Excited... Hip .. Hip .. Hurray
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for all your support morally and Emotionally.. This is just 50% of Job done.. Rest 50% yet to be planned for settling down with a right career.
> 
> Good luck..
> 
> All i can say to everyone is - Expect the Best, Prepare for the Worst and Capitalize what comes..


Congratulations my friend


----------



## Tenochitlan

...303 days and waiting...
all frontloaded
251 days since assessment commence email


----------



## Nashjsack

Hey! Congrats to those who've got their grants!

I am a srilankan working in india. I ve applied for 189 PR visa and m done with medicals n have also submitted an application to get PCC from India and Srilanka. 
How much more time am i looking at before i could get a grant?


----------



## uttara

Thanks for sharing this e-mail. My application is also undergoing routine checks and It's been 10 months since the date of lodgement of application. so...






saimails said:


> Guys,
> 
> Received this reply from DIBP today. No idea what check is going on, all my documents and info provided are 100% genuine. Employment verification for current employer and personal call also done in 1st week of Feb. I guess we are one of those unlucky ones chosen for random check god knows what check. Any comments or advise??
> 
> 8 months and still waiting…..
> 
> 
> 
> _Dear Client
> 
> Thank you for your phone calls regarding your application status
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Citizenship recognised that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
> 
> However, at present your visa application is under routine checks
> 
> And we're sorry - the detail of individual checks is not made available prior to the check being undertaken, to ensure we don’t undermine the checking process.
> 
> As mentioned, we don’t give details about specific checks prior to them being undertaken, but we can say as a general comment that documents are checked for various reasons, for instance, the case may have similar characteristics to other cases in which fraud has been found, or it may be a random check, or a particular document may have had some aspect to it that warranted checking. Any document or information that has been supplied with the application may be referred for checking and may relate to English language, identity, relationship, education, employment. Some checks are undertaken directly from this office, some by posts, some by other agencies acting on our behalf.
> 
> Note: the timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances.
> 
> Unfortunately, we are unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application
> 
> As soon as we have the results we will continue processing and inform you immediately for the next stage.
> 
> In the meantime, please limit enquiries to matters relevant to the assessment and processing of your application. Repeated written and telephone enquiries can delay the processing of both this and other applications.
> 
> Thank you for your patience and cooperation.
> _


----------



## Ahmedkwt

*Sharing my details from Skill Nomination 190 for any help you may get from my timelines. 

Thank you All. *

Dear Forum Members,

With the help of almighty Allah and prayers of our friends and family, I am very excited to share with members and well wishers on this forum that I have received grant letters for myself, wife and two kids. We started this process last year in August and this forum was a great help in making those decision and arranging documents. I had job verification from both my previous and current company for 10 points I claimed. I am sharing my timeline with friends so it may help you.

ICT Business Analyst
Visa Lodged - 21st December, 2015
Case Officer Assigned - 19th February, 2016 (Requested Form 80 for myself & wife, More details about points I claimed for Job bank statement for 5 years. 
Information Provided: 25th February, 2016
Previous Emp Verification: 7th April, 2016
Current Emp Verification: 14th April, 2016
Visa Grant: 17th May, 2016.


----------



## JAN84

sachin_noida said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that I have received grant today for myself, wife and 2 kids.
> I has been quite a journey. I thank everyone on this forum for helping in one form or the other.
> I wish that people waiting for grant for long (specially 2015) may get it soon...
> 
> Please advise me any steps which I need or should do after grant....
> 
> Thanks,


Congratulations to you and your family.. Enjoy..


----------



## MITTS

Hello all,

I am also one of the 2015 applicats (V Lodged - 17th Nov 2015) and received golden mail today.

Received grant for me, n family. Thank you all for providing valuable inputs on daily basis.

Wish that others also get their grants soon.

Regards,
M


----------



## dhawalNpatel

MITTS said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am also one of the 2015 applicats (V Lodged - 17th Nov 2015) and received golden mail today.
> 
> Received grant for me, n family. Thank you all for providing valuable inputs on daily basis.
> 
> Wish that others also get their grants soon.
> 
> Regards,
> M




Hi congrats, 
Was it Gsm Brisbane ?


----------



## raghum4u

sachin_noida said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that I have received grant today for myself, wife and 2 kids.
> I has been quite a journey. I thank everyone on this forum for helping in one form or the other.
> I wish that people waiting for grant for long (specially 2015) may get it soon...
> 
> Please advise me any steps which I need or should do after grant....
> 
> Thanks,


 Congrats Sachin....!!! Happy for you... Don't know when is my turn to drop such message..


----------



## raghum4u

bnkamal said:


> Finally.. Its my DAY !!!! Exactly 178 DAYS... All 4 members (me, wife and 2 kids) received GRANT just now..
> Thrilled.. & Excited... Hip .. Hip .. Hurray
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for all your support morally and Emotionally.. This is just 50% of Job done.. Rest 50% yet to be planned for settling down with a right career.
> 
> Good luck..
> 
> All i can say to everyone is - Expect the Best, Prepare for the Worst and Capitalize what comes..


Wow.. Congrats man.. Happy to see some grants on this 2015 thread.


----------



## raghum4u

Tenochitlan said:


> ...303 days and waiting...
> all frontloaded
> 251 days since assessment commence email


OMG... I don't have any words for this...


----------



## raghum4u

MITTS said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am also one of the 2015 applicats (V Lodged - 17th Nov 2015) and received golden mail today.
> 
> Received grant for me, n family. Thank you all for providing valuable inputs on daily basis.
> 
> Wish that others also get their grants soon.
> 
> Regards,
> M


Lovely... Congrats man. Thank God. DIBP finally showed up for 2015.


----------



## prasanthkrish

raghum4u said:


> Lovely... Congrats man. Thank God. DIBP finally showed up for 2015.


Yeah. Hope they keep on continuing the same till the 2015 backlogs are cleared....


----------



## Mohamadhawi

good luck 
*almost 1 year now and still waiting*


----------



## gaus

Ahmedkwt said:


> *Sharing my details from Skill Nomination 190 for any help you may get from my timelines.
> 
> Thank you All. *
> 
> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> With the help of almighty Allah and prayers of our friends and family, I am very excited to share with members and well wishers on this forum that I have received grant letters for myself, wife and two kids. We started this process last year in August and this forum was a great help in making those decision and arranging documents. I had job verification from both my previous and current company for 10 points I claimed. I am sharing my timeline with friends so it may help you.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst
> Visa Lodged - 21st December, 2015
> Case Officer Assigned - 19th February, 2016 (Requested Form 80 for myself & wife, More details about points I claimed for Job bank statement for 5 years.
> Information Provided: 25th February, 2016
> Previous Emp Verification: 7th April, 2016
> Current Emp Verification: 14th April, 2016
> Visa Grant: 17th May, 2016.


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus

Tenochitlan said:


> ...303 days and waiting...
> all frontloaded
> 251 days since assessment commence email


Feel for you mate. Do you know why so much delay

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## raghum4u

MITTS said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am also one of the 2015 applicats (V Lodged - 17th Nov 2015) and received golden mail today.
> 
> Received grant for me, n family. Thank you all for providing valuable inputs on daily basis.
> 
> Wish that others also get their grants soon.
> 
> Regards,
> M


Hey, was this from Brisbane or Adelaide..?


----------



## Tenochitlan

gaus said:


> Feel for you mate. Do you know why so much delay
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Thank you mate. I don't know. External checks probably. Maybe they think that my country has higher probability of sending spies to au LOL.


----------



## MITTS

raghum4u said:


> Hey, was this from Brisbane or Adelaide..?


I just got a call from my agent that we got. Have not received that mail yet so dont know if that was brisbane or adelaide. Will let you all know by tomorrow.


----------



## MITTS

dhawalNpatel said:


> Hi congrats,
> Was it Gsm Brisbane ?



Thanks.

I just got a call from my agent that we got. Have not received that mail yet so dont know if that was brisbane or adelaide. Will let you all know by tomorrow.


----------



## raj747

MITTS said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I just got a call from my agent that we got. Have not received that mail yet so dont know if that was brisbane or adelaide. Will let you all know by tomorrow.



Can you please share your time line and occupation & job verification details if any please..


----------



## MITTS

raj747 said:


> Can you please share your time line and occupation & job verification details if any please..


ANZSCO Code: 261112 (ICT SA)
PTE : Superior 20 pts

Visa Lodged : 17/11/2015 
CO contact : 01/12/2015 (information requested) 
Medicals : 02/12/2015 
PCC : 03/12/2015 
DOC Submitted: 07/12/2015 
Grant : 17/05/2016


----------



## gaus

MITTS said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am also one of the 2015 applicats (V Lodged - 17th Nov 2015) and received golden mail today.
> 
> Received grant for me, n family. Thank you all for providing valuable inputs on daily basis.
> 
> Wish that others also get their grants soon.
> 
> Regards,
> M


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus

Mohamadhawi said:


> good luck
> *almost 1 year now and still waiting*


Sorry friend.. do you know the reason for delay.. I for sure will withdraw my application if I don't get it by june end

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## raj747

*Calling DIBP*

Hi Guys,


Today i called DIBP around 9:15 AEST.. This time i started conversation little aggressively... but the lady at the other end was replied me very politely and started giving a standard response.. i told her the situation and how this waiting times spoiling my future plans and then she asked me for passport number and looked into my file.. told me that as of now no further documents need for your case and i asked her when was the last time CO had a look into file.. She replied it was in March... it was almost 2 months back.. So i told her that i have been waiting for 180 days already and lost a job offer because of the stupid waiting times.. asked her either escalate my file or leave a note on it.. she refused to escalate because she got no authority to do that.. but she agreed to leave a note on my file.. Let see what happens next... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JAN84

bnkamal said:


> Finally.. Its my DAY !!!! Exactly 178 DAYS... All 4 members (me, wife and 2 kids) received GRANT just now..
> Thrilled.. & Excited... Hip .. Hip .. Hurray
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for all your support morally and Emotionally.. This is just 50% of Job done.. Rest 50% yet to be planned for settling down with a right career.
> 
> Good luck..
> 
> All i can say to everyone is - Expect the Best, Prepare for the Worst and Capitalize what comes..


Congrats bnkamal.


----------



## JAN84

Ahmedkwt said:


> *Sharing my details from Skill Nomination 190 for any help you may get from my timelines.
> 
> Thank you All. *
> 
> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> With the help of almighty Allah and prayers of our friends and family, I am very excited to share with members and well wishers on this forum that I have received grant letters for myself, wife and two kids. We started this process last year in August and this forum was a great help in making those decision and arranging documents. I had job verification from both my previous and current company for 10 points I claimed. I am sharing my timeline with friends so it may help you.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst
> Visa Lodged - 21st December, 2015
> Case Officer Assigned - 19th February, 2016 (Requested Form 80 for myself & wife, More details about points I claimed for Job bank statement for 5 years.
> Information Provided: 25th February, 2016
> Previous Emp Verification: 7th April, 2016
> Current Emp Verification: 14th April, 2016
> Visa Grant: 17th May, 2016.


Congrats dear. Enjoy


----------



## JAN84

MITTS said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am also one of the 2015 applicats (V Lodged - 17th Nov 2015) and received golden mail today.
> 
> Received grant for me, n family. Thank you all for providing valuable inputs on daily basis.
> 
> Wish that others also get their grants soon.
> 
> Regards,
> M


Congrats bro.. Enjoy


----------



## JAN84

Wow today is a day for 2015 applicants... Hope we all will get our grants soon...


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats sachin...



vikaschandra said:


> Well this is one of a kind request that I have come across lately A request to visit the AHC for an interview in relation to skilled immigration.
> 
> Do not be nervous probably they would like to meet you in person. Relax and all is going to go well. Do keep us updated on how it goes





sachin_noida said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that I have received grant today for myself, wife and 2 kids.
> I has been quite a journey. I thank everyone on this forum for helping in one form or the other.
> I wish that people waiting for grant for long (specially 2015) may get it soon...
> 
> Please advise me any steps which I need or should do after grant....
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Thats a routine answer 




dhawalNpatel said:


> Guys, gave a call to gsm Brisbane this morning, was told my application is going through routine checks. What are routine checks? Is it similar to external checks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prasanthkrish

Now looks like DIBP is giving attention to 2015 lodged applications..

As per my understanding you are not supposed to lodge application during May and June (Due to Immigration policy change).

So they are clearing the 2015 Guys. Am i right?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats..

all the best for your life ahead..



bnkamal said:


> Finally.. Its my DAY !!!! Exactly 178 DAYS... All 4 members (me, wife and 2 kids) received GRANT just now..
> Thrilled.. & Excited... Hip .. Hip .. Hurray
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for all your support morally and Emotionally.. This is just 50% of Job done.. Rest 50% yet to be planned for settling down with a right career.
> 
> Good luck..
> 
> All i can say to everyone is - Expect the Best, Prepare for the Worst and Capitalize what comes..


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Amazing Ahmed...

Congrats.. Finally witnessing someone form Kuwait receiving grant.

Happy for you and your family.

All the best for the big move.



Ahmedkwt said:


> *Sharing my details from Skill Nomination 190 for any help you may get from my timelines.
> 
> Thank you All. *
> 
> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> With the help of almighty Allah and prayers of our friends and family, I am very excited to share with members and well wishers on this forum that I have received grant letters for myself, wife and two kids. We started this process last year in August and this forum was a great help in making those decision and arranging documents. I had job verification from both my previous and current company for 10 points I claimed. I am sharing my timeline with friends so it may help you.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst
> Visa Lodged - 21st December, 2015
> Case Officer Assigned - 19th February, 2016 (Requested Form 80 for myself & wife, More details about points I claimed for Job bank statement for 5 years.
> Information Provided: 25th February, 2016
> Previous Emp Verification: 7th April, 2016
> Current Emp Verification: 14th April, 2016
> Visa Grant: 17th May, 2016.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats..

Seeing a lot of grants today.

Please share your timeline.

All the best for things ahead..



MITTS said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am also one of the 2015 applicats (V Lodged - 17th Nov 2015) and received golden mail today.
> 
> Received grant for me, n family. Thank you all for providing valuable inputs on daily basis.
> 
> Wish that others also get their grants soon.
> 
> Regards,
> M


----------



## MissionAus_2016

MITTS said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261112 (ICT SA)
> PTE : Superior 20 pts
> 
> Visa Lodged : 17/11/2015
> CO contact : 01/12/2015 (information requested)
> Medicals : 02/12/2015
> PCC : 03/12/2015
> DOC Submitted: 07/12/2015
> Grant : 17/05/2016


Superb Man.. We can understand how frustrating those 5 months for you from 7th Dec till today. Really patience pays in the end!!


----------



## amitsingh10

bnkamal said:


> Finally.. Its my DAY !!!! Exactly 178 DAYS... All 4 members (me, wife and 2 kids) received GRANT just now..
> Thrilled.. & Excited... Hip .. Hip .. Hurray
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for all your support morally and Emotionally.. This is just 50% of Job done.. Rest 50% yet to be planned for settling down with a right career.
> 
> Good luck..
> 
> All i can say to everyone is - Expect the Best, Prepare for the Worst and Capitalize what comes..


Is employment verification happened for you ?


----------



## ankit_smart

Congratulations to all the people who have received the grant today. It looks like the DIBP was on fire today.

All the best for the future guys.


----------



## MITTS

ankit_smart said:


> Congratulations to all the people who have received the grant today. It looks like the DIBP was on fire today.
> 
> All the best for the future guys.


Thanks. It was from Brisbane (FYI - for others)


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats to all who received a grant!


----------



## dakshch

prasanthkrish said:


> Now looks like DIBP is giving attention to 2015 lodged applications..
> 
> As per my understanding you are not supposed to lodge application during May and June (Due to Immigration policy change).
> 
> So they are clearing the 2015 Guys. Am i right?




I don't think thats the case because they send out invitations during may June as well. If people are invited they will apply.

Moreover i think as long as you don't receive a delay mail, your application will be processed before 30th June. But thats just what i think.


----------



## uttara

dhawalNpatel said:


> Guys, gave a call to gsm Brisbane this morning, was told my application is going through routine checks. What are routine checks? Is it similar to external checks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


routine checks are verification of your education, employment, identity or english language test. it's different than external checks. My application is undergoing routine checks since last 10 months. No idea when this will be over


----------



## bnkamal

amitsingh10 said:


> Is employment verification happened for you ?


I dont think employment verification happened in my case.. As I was constantly checking with my current employer about verification.. HR & My Mgr always responded no one contacted them yet...


----------



## bansalch

Folks,

Can someone explain the ceiling cap to me? Is it applicable for issuing the visa or just the invite for application?


----------



## Abhi6060

bansalch said:


> Folks,
> 
> Can someone explain the ceiling cap to me? Is it applicable for issuing the visa or just the invite for application?




Only for invitation.


----------



## bansalch

Abhi6060 said:


> Only for invitation.


So once the invite has been issued, then the ceiling does not apply anymore and as my application progresses, even if the cap is reached, I will be given a visa (if everything is ok in application)


----------



## ankit_smart

bansalch said:


> Folks,
> 
> Can someone explain the ceiling cap to me? Is it applicable for issuing the visa or just the invite for application?



I am not a expert but till know I have come to know about these ceiling limits:
1) On occupation for e.g. Ceiling limit of invites for Accountant is 2525
2) total number of invite that DIBP can issues in a month it was 2,000(1000 each invite) earlier now it is 1400(700 in two invite). Total over all cap was 24000(2000*12) for the year when they used to send 2000 invites. Now I don't know what is the total cap for the year. 
3) Total number of grants are also limited for a year, once they are finished you get a delay mail stating that It may take time while processing your visa.


----------



## Abhi6060

bansalch said:


> So once the invite has been issued, then the ceiling does not apply anymore and as my application progresses, even if the cap is reached, I will be given a visa (if everything is ok in application)




You got it right.


----------



## friezo

bansalch said:


> Folks,
> 
> Can someone explain the ceiling cap to me? Is it applicable for issuing the visa or just the invite for application?


Ceiling cap is applicable only after issuing VISA, ceiling caps are not based on invite. This way 100% accuracy is maintained in the occupation Ceiling listings in the official website. Consider this what happens if some is invited and doesn't apply for the visa or his/ her application rejected. Once Ceiling cap is reached for a particular occupation , DIBP will ask the person to wait till next financial year to issue the grant provided still the occupation is in SOL or CSOL list.


----------



## Laxmikanth513

250 days crossed,, wait continues


----------



## kingofnowhere

friezo said:


> Ceiling cap is applicable only after issuing VISA, ceiling caps are not based on invite. This way 100% accuracy is maintained in the occupation Ceiling listings in the official website. Consider this what happens if some is invited and doesn't apply for the visa or his/ her application rejected. Once Ceiling cap is reached for a particular occupation , DIBP will ask the person to wait till next financial year to issue the grant provided still the occupation is in SOL or CSOL list.



Just wish to know if there are any info on ceilings are for visa and not invites in border.gov.au or DIBP sites,

I was under the assumption the Occupation ceilings mentioned in https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil is for the invites and doesn't impact grants. Is there a separate ceilings list?


----------



## panna

uttara said:


> Thanks for sharing this e-mail. My application is also undergoing routine checks and It's been 10 months since the date of lodgement of application. so...


Does it mean Daley Mail?


----------



## panna

saimails said:


> guys,
> 
> received this reply from dibp today. No idea what check is going on, all my documents and info provided are 100% genuine. Employment verification for current employer and personal call also done in 1st week of feb. I guess we are one of those unlucky ones chosen for random check god knows what check. Any comments or advise??
> 
> 8 months and still waiting…..
> 
> 
> 
> _dear client
> 
> thank you for your phone calls regarding your application status
> 
> the department of immigration and citizenship recognised that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
> 
> However, at present your visa application is under routine checks
> 
> and we're sorry - the detail of individual checks is not made available prior to the check being undertaken, to ensure we don’t undermine the checking process.
> 
> As mentioned, we don’t give details about specific checks prior to them being undertaken, but we can say as a general comment that documents are checked for various reasons, for instance, the case may have similar characteristics to other cases in which fraud has been found, or it may be a random check, or a particular document may have had some aspect to it that warranted checking. Any document or information that has been supplied with the application may be referred for checking and may relate to english language, identity, relationship, education, employment. Some checks are undertaken directly from this office, some by posts, some by other agencies acting on our behalf.
> 
> Note: The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances.
> 
> Unfortunately, we are unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application
> 
> as soon as we have the results we will continue processing and inform you immediately for the next stage.
> 
> In the meantime, please limit enquiries to matters relevant to the assessment and processing of your application. Repeated written and telephone enquiries can delay the processing of both this and other applications.
> 
> Thank you for your patience and cooperation.
> _


does this means daley mail?
there are few more applicants received the same e mail in different forum.


----------



## Rabbahs

panna said:


> does this means daley mail?
> there are few more applicants received the same e mail in different forum.


it simply mean that wait and do not disturb them.


----------



## Majician

Did someone report a grant today????


----------



## vikaschandra

Majician said:


> Did someone report a grant today????


None so far


----------



## dakshch

vikaschandra said:


> None so far




DIBP was on fire yesterday. Looks like someone put out the fire


----------



## vikaschandra

dakshch said:


> DIBP was on fire yesterday. Looks like someone put out the fire


Just saw 1 reported by 190 Applicant


----------



## NGK

Congrats for all those who have got the grant ( happy its many ) have a nice one all.


----------



## NGK

gaus said:


> Sorry friend.. do you know the reason for delay.. I for sure will withdraw my application if I don't get it by june end
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles



Relax mate ( I know its hard ).I Honestly believe that deciding when you are frustrated is not the right way.


----------



## saimails

Quote:
Originally Posted by bansalch View Post
Folks,

Can someone explain the ceiling cap to me? Is it applicable for issuing the visa or just the invite for application?




Abhi6060 said:


> Only for invitation.


There is a cap for issuing visas also...I had asked the executive on call and she replied saying there is a cap for issuing visas but they are still long way off meeting that target for this year...


----------



## saimails

panna said:


> does this means daley mail?
> there are few more applicants received the same e mail in different forum.


Nope, this is in reply to my status request email that I had sent to DIBP...


----------



## panna

saimails said:


> Nope, this is in reply to my status request email that I had sent to DIBP...


great, so far no one reported delay mail yet, looking at election on 2nd july.


----------



## amitsingh10

bnkamal said:


> I dont think employment verification happened in my case.. As I was constantly checking with my current employer about verification.. HR & My Mgr always responded no one contacted them yet...


congratulations, good news. i have completed my request on 21st April and have similar timeline hopefully i will get grant soon. and no verification happened for myself as well.


----------



## friezo

kingofnowhere said:


> Just wish to know if there are any info on ceilings are for visa and not invites in border.gov.au or DIBP sites,
> 
> I was under the assumption the Occupation ceilings mentioned in https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil is for the invites and doesn't impact grants. Is there a separate ceilings list?


This is from my agent over here in SINGAPORE

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

I have now started counting days to the end of this year. 42 days to go. Hope to get a grant during this period.


----------



## Hman

Hi guys. By a quick look at immitracker website I found out that all the 235 cases (Sc 189) in that website who had applied for visa from October 1st to December 31st 2014, got their visa before July 2015. This might mean that all the 2015 applications would be finalised before July 2016. Am I right? 
Will they send delay email if sb's application would not finalise before July?

Thanks for your consultations in advance


----------



## Majician

Hman said:


> Hi guys. By a quick look at immitracker website I found out that all the 235 cases (Sc 189) in that website who had applied for visa from October 1st to December 31st 2014, got their visa before July 2015. This might mean that all the 2015 applications would be finalised before July 2016. Am I right?
> Will they send delay email if sb's application would not finalise before July?
> 
> Thanks for your consultations in advance


Hey good homework !!!

Felt good reading that !!


----------



## uttara

Hman said:


> Hi guys. By a quick look at immitracker website I found out that all the 235 cases (Sc 189) in that website who had applied for visa from October 1st to December 31st 2014, got their visa before July 2015. This might mean that all the 2015 applications would be finalised before July 2016. Am I right?
> Will they send delay email if sb's application would not finalise before July?
> 
> Thanks for your consultations in advance


Can you share the link please where you have obtained this info? Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

uttara said:


> Can you share the link please where you have obtained this info? Thanks


The analytics gathered by Hman is from Myimmitracker

**Admin: Andrey


----------



## Ro3ert

*Accreditation*

Hi everyone. I wonder if i could borrow someones knowledge on the Qualification front for this visa assessment. I will soon to graduate from Northumbria University (Uk) with a BEng in Mechanical Engineering. 
Now the Institute is recognised under the Washington accord but the course only under the Sydney accord. For the 476 visa this is sufficient, however for the 189 visa does the degree itself need to be approved under the Washington accord? i.e. (masters)

Any help would be most appreciated

Rob


----------



## JAN84

Any Grants today?


----------



## JAN84

"Itna Sannata kion hai bhai" ....


----------



## Blue lady

Hi everybody,
I got grants of me, my kid and husband... yessss..!!! after a long breath-taking wait of 1 full year.... 
especially thanx to seniors who replied to my concerns and kept my morale high...
best of luck to all waiting for their grants... hope their wait will bring its reward.
applied sc-189 25-05-2015
granted 18-05-2016


----------



## deepgill

Blue lady said:


> Hi everybody,
> I got grants of me, my kid and husband... yessss..!!! after a long breath-taking wait of 1 full year....
> especially thanx to seniors who replied to my concerns and kept my morale high...
> best of luck to all waiting for their grants... hope their wait will bring its reward.
> applied sc-189 25-05-2015
> granted 18-05-2016


Congratulations.. blue lady. Very Good news


----------



## andreyx108b

Blue lady said:


> Hi everybody, I got grants of me, my kid and husband... yessss..!!! after a long breath-taking wait of 1 full year.... especially thanx to seniors who replied to my concerns and kept my morale high... best of luck to all waiting for their grants... hope their wait will bring its reward. applied sc-189 25-05-2015 granted 18-05-2016


Congrats and good luck!!


----------



## dakshch

Hman said:


> Hi guys. By a quick look at immitracker website I found out that all the 235 cases (Sc 189) in that website who had applied for visa from October 1st to December 31st 2014, got their visa before July 2015. This might mean that all the 2015 applications would be finalised before July 2016. Am I right?
> Will they send delay email if sb's application would not finalise before July?
> 
> Thanks for your consultations in advance




I too hope this is the case. 164 days since i lodged visa.

But now i am counting days to the end of this year: 41 days to go. The grant should come during this period.


----------



## raghum4u

I thought, this weekend DIBP will be again on fire and clear some pending cases.... But no signs... :-(


----------



## JAN84

Blue lady said:


> Hi everybody,
> I got grants of me, my kid and husband... yessss..!!! after a long breath-taking wait of 1 full year....
> especially thanx to seniors who replied to my concerns and kept my morale high...
> best of luck to all waiting for their grants... hope their wait will bring its reward.
> applied sc-189 25-05-2015
> granted 18-05-2016


Congratulations Blue Lady.


----------



## seezaheer

Blue lady said:


> Hi everybody,
> I got grants of me, my kid and husband... yessss..!!! after a long breath-taking wait of 1 full year....
> especially thanx to seniors who replied to my concerns and kept my morale high...
> best of luck to all waiting for their grants... hope their wait will bring its reward.
> applied sc-189 25-05-2015
> granted 18-05-2016



Congrats can you update the timeline...If the grant comes after a year what would be the IED(INitial entry date)......


----------



## Tarun1410

raghum4u said:


> I thought, this weekend DIBP will be again on fire and clear some pending cases.... But no signs... :-(


The fire has been reignited my friend


----------



## prasanthkrish

Blue lady said:


> Hi everybody,
> I got grants of me, my kid and husband... yessss..!!! after a long breath-taking wait of 1 full year....
> especially thanx to seniors who replied to my concerns and kept my morale high...
> best of luck to all waiting for their grants... hope their wait will bring its reward.
> applied sc-189 25-05-2015
> granted 18-05-2016


Congrats ..All the best


----------



## gaus

Blue lady said:


> Hi everybody,
> I got grants of me, my kid and husband... yessss..!!! after a long breath-taking wait of 1 full year....
> especially thanx to seniors who replied to my concerns and kept my morale high...
> best of luck to all waiting for their grants... hope their wait will bring its reward.
> applied sc-189 25-05-2015
> granted 18-05-2016


Hearty Congratulations! Hats off to your patience!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## rahul1987

Hi all 
After a very long wait.. I have received the Golden email. 
I would like to thanks everyone her for the continuous support and guidance.


----------



## vikaschandra

rahul1987 said:


> Hi all
> After a very long wait.. I have received the Golden email.
> I would like to thanks everyone her for the continuous support and guidance.


Congratulations Rahul


----------



## rahul1987

vikaschandra said:


> rahul1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> After a very long wait.. I have received the Golden email.
> I would like to thanks everyone her for the continuous support and guidance.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Rahul
Click to expand...

Thanks Vikas.. I should thank you in person.. You have really guided many people out here for sure... And I am just one of them. 
When and where are you moving in Australia??


----------



## Tarun1410

rahul1987 said:


> Hi all
> After a very long wait.. I have received the Golden email.
> I would like to thanks everyone her for the continuous support and guidance.


Congratulations! Can you post your time line?


----------



## amitsingh10

rahul1987 said:


> Hi all
> After a very long wait.. I have received the Golden email.
> I would like to thanks everyone her for the continuous support and guidance.


Configurations Rahul, can you please post your time lines ...


----------



## JAN84

rahul1987 said:


> Hi all
> After a very long wait.. I have received the Golden email.
> I would like to thanks everyone her for the continuous support and guidance.


Congrats dear, Can you share your timeline please.


----------



## Laxmikanth513

Many congratulations rahul


----------



## kingofnowhere

*Granted*

Hi all,
Wanted to share my story, Though i haven't posted or talked much been a silent spectator here for past 6 months.

March 2015- ACS -26112 Systems Analyst - +ve
28-Nov-2015- PTE A- 89 min in all
29-Nov-2015- EOI updated with PTE-A- (Original EOI don't ask  )
Age (30), Education (15), PTE-A (20), Spouse (5), Employment not claimed - Total 70
4-Dec-2015- 189 Invite
3-Dec-2015- Apply for US PCC from Aus - (ya its very late bad planning on my part  )
8-Dec-2015- Visa Lodge.
18-Dec-2015- 1st CO Contact Brisbane : Reg for Form 80, PCC, Medicals, no 1221 may be cause am onshore.
30-Dec-2015- Provided all except my US PCC requested 12 weeks time for US PCC via email and IP button, no reply.
15-Mar-2016- 2nd CO Contact Brisbane exactly after 12 weeks frm US PCC.
7-Apr-2016- Emailed requesting 2 more weeks for US PCC as my 28 days was gonna expire ( US PCC was dispatched and mail on way) and pressed IP button, again no reply
18-Apr-2016- Upload US PCC after the 28 days time :fingerscrossed:, and emailed, yet again no reply
11-May-2016- Email requesting status or update , no reply except automated reply email saying email received.
19-May-2016- Grant Brisbane for me and spouse :first:


Thanks for many who have contributed and cleared lots of doubts even though it was not for me direct it did help me a lot.


----------



## prasanthkrish

rahul1987 said:


> Hi all
> After a very long wait.. I have received the Golden email.
> I would like to thanks everyone her for the continuous support and guidance.


Congrats mate....


----------



## prasanthkrish

kingofnowhere said:


> Hi all,
> Wanted to share my story, Though i haven't posted or talked much been a silent spectator here for past 6 months.
> 
> March 2015- ACS -26112 Systems Analyst - +ve
> 28-Nov-2015- PTE A- 89 min in all
> 29-Nov-2015- EOI updated with PTE-A- (Original EOI don't ask  )
> Age (30), Education (15), PTE-A (20), Spouse (5), Employment not claimed - Total 70
> 4-Dec-2015- 189 Invite
> 3-Dec-2015- Apply for US PCC from Aus - (ya its very late bad planning on my part  )
> 8-Dec-2015- Visa Lodge.
> 18-Dec-2015- 1st CO Contact Brisbane : Reg for Form 80, PCC, Medicals, no 1221 may be cause am onshore.
> 30-Dec-2015- Provided all except my US PCC requested 12 weeks time for US PCC via email and IP button, no reply.
> 15-Mar-2016- 2nd CO Contact Brisbane exactly after 12 weeks frm US PCC.
> 7-Apr-2016- Emailed requesting 2 more weeks for US PCC as my 28 days was gonna expire ( US PCC was dispatched and mail on way) and pressed IP button, again no reply
> 18-Apr-2016- Upload US PCC after the 28 days time :fingerscrossed:, and emailed, yet again no reply
> 11-May-2016- Email requesting status or update , no reply except automated reply email saying email received.
> 19-May-2016- Grant Brisbane for me and spouse :first:
> 
> 
> Thanks for many who have contributed and cleared lots of doubts even though it was not for me direct it did help me a lot.


Congrats mate....


----------



## JAN84

kingofnowhere said:


> Hi all,
> Wanted to share my story, Though i haven't posted or talked much been a silent spectator here for past 6 months.
> 
> March 2015- ACS -26112 Systems Analyst - +ve
> 28-Nov-2015- PTE A- 89 min in all
> 29-Nov-2015- EOI updated with PTE-A- (Original EOI don't ask  )
> Age (30), Education (15), PTE-A (20), Spouse (5), Employment not claimed - Total 70
> 4-Dec-2015- 189 Invite
> 3-Dec-2015- Apply for US PCC from Aus - (ya its very late bad planning on my part  )
> 8-Dec-2015- Visa Lodge.
> 18-Dec-2015- 1st CO Contact Brisbane : Reg for Form 80, PCC, Medicals, no 1221 may be cause am onshore.
> 30-Dec-2015- Provided all except my US PCC requested 12 weeks time for US PCC via email and IP button, no reply.
> 15-Mar-2016- 2nd CO Contact Brisbane exactly after 12 weeks frm US PCC.
> 7-Apr-2016- Emailed requesting 2 more weeks for US PCC as my 28 days was gonna expire ( US PCC was dispatched and mail on way) and pressed IP button, again no reply
> 18-Apr-2016- Upload US PCC after the 28 days time :fingerscrossed:, and emailed, yet again no reply
> 11-May-2016- Email requesting status or update , no reply except automated reply email saying email received.
> 19-May-2016- Grant Brisbane for me and spouse :first:
> 
> 
> Thanks for many who have contributed and cleared lots of doubts even though it was not for me direct it did help me a lot.


Congrats dear. All the best


----------



## kingofnowhere

JAN84 said:


> Congrats dear. All the best





prasanthkrish said:


> Congrats mate....


thanks JAN84 and prasanthkrish


----------



## rahul1987

JAN84 said:


> rahul1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> After a very long wait.. I have received the Golden email.
> I would like to thanks everyone her for the continuous support and guidance.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats dear, Can you share your timeline please.[/QUOTE
> 
> Below is my time line.
> 
> Ielts jan 2015
> Acs Feb 2015
> Eoi: Feb 2015
> Invite Feb 2016... Yes it took me 1yr to get the invite..
> Visa filed: 6 march 2016
> Grant 16 may 2016
Click to expand...


----------



## zeeshan355

Blue lady said:


> Hi everybody,
> I got grants of me, my kid and husband... yessss..!!! after a long breath-taking wait of 1 full year....
> especially thanx to seniors who replied to my concerns and kept my morale high...
> best of luck to all waiting for their grants... hope their wait will bring its reward.
> applied sc-189 25-05-2015
> granted 18-05-2016


Wow, it took one year....
its party time for you...
your patience paid off ...
Best of luck...


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats all visa getters !


----------



## prasanthkrish

New SOL is out. w.e.f 1st July

Want to migrate to Australia? 2016-17 Skilled Occupations List (SOL) announced | SBS Your Language


----------



## gaus

rahul1987 said:


> Hi all
> After a very long wait.. I have received the Golden email.
> I would like to thanks everyone her for the continuous support and guidance.


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus

kingofnowhere said:


> Hi all,
> Wanted to share my story, Though i haven't posted or talked much been a silent spectator here for past 6 months.
> 
> March 2015- ACS -26112 Systems Analyst - +ve
> 28-Nov-2015- PTE A- 89 min in all
> 29-Nov-2015- EOI updated with PTE-A- (Original EOI don't ask  )
> Age (30), Education (15), PTE-A (20), Spouse (5), Employment not claimed - Total 70
> 4-Dec-2015- 189 Invite
> 3-Dec-2015- Apply for US PCC from Aus - (ya its very late bad planning on my part  )
> 8-Dec-2015- Visa Lodge.
> 18-Dec-2015- 1st CO Contact Brisbane : Reg for Form 80, PCC, Medicals, no 1221 may be cause am onshore.
> 30-Dec-2015- Provided all except my US PCC requested 12 weeks time for US PCC via email and IP button, no reply.
> 15-Mar-2016- 2nd CO Contact Brisbane exactly after 12 weeks frm US PCC.
> 7-Apr-2016- Emailed requesting 2 more weeks for US PCC as my 28 days was gonna expire ( US PCC was dispatched and mail on way) and pressed IP button, again no reply
> 18-Apr-2016- Upload US PCC after the 28 days time :fingerscrossed:, and emailed, yet again no reply
> 11-May-2016- Email requesting status or update , no reply except automated reply email saying email received.
> 19-May-2016- Grant Brisbane for me and spouse :first:
> 
> 
> Thanks for many who have contributed and cleared lots of doubts even though it was not for me direct it did help me a lot.


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## arun32

156 days over, waiting for the grant.

This wait makes me mad


----------



## manreetvirk

arun32 said:


> 156 days over, waiting for the grant.
> 
> This wait makes me mad


me same...205 days...


----------



## Majician

187th day about to end !!


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> 187th day about to end !!


200 plus day's, 188 day's, 156 day's, 150 day's (mine) ....... common DIBP. Please give us all a reason to rejoice..


----------



## Majician

prasanthkrish said:


> 200 plus day's, 188 day's, 156 day's, 150 day's (mine) ....... common DIBP. Please give us all a reason to rejoice..


Insha Allah very soon Prasanth !!!


----------



## ankit_smart

Majician said:


> 187th day about to end !!


When everybody is posting, why should I be behind 126th day!!! ,cheers


----------



## JAN84

150 up..


----------



## dakshch

prasanthkrish said:


> 200 plus day's, 188 day's, 156 day's, 150 day's (mine) ....... common DIBP. Please give us all a reason to rejoice..




165 here...


----------



## dakshch

@Arun32 @manteetvirk @majician @prasanthkrish @ankitsmart @jan84 all of us are 2015 applicants... Lets see who gets lucky first.. Good luck brothers


----------



## raj747

dakshch said:


> @Arun32 @manteetvirk @majician @prasanthkrish @ankitsmart @jan84 all of us are 2015 applicants... Lets see who gets lucky first.. Good luck brothers


I am also.. Add me to team...


----------



## raj747

6 Months.. *183 Days...*


----------



## dakshch

@Arun32-156 days
@manreetvirk-205 
@majician-187
@prasanthkrish-150
@ankitsmart-126 
@raj747-183
@jan84-150
@dakshch-165

Knowing i am not alone gives me little strength to endure this wait.


----------



## Majician

dakshch said:


> @Arun32-156 days
> @manreetvirk-205
> @majician-187
> @prasanthkrish-150
> @ankitsmart-126
> @raj747-183
> @jan84-150
> @dakshch-165
> 
> Knowing i am not alone gives me little strength to endure this wait.


Thats a good move daksh, now keep updating brother, me too can't handle being alone 😉

Though I wish everyone gets their grant soon !!


----------



## himanshu181in

adding myself 

@Arun32-156 days
@manreetvirk-205 
@majician-187
@prasanthkrish-150
@ankitsmart-126 
@raj747-183
@jan84-150
@dakshch-165
@himanshu181in - 133 days



263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
Grant -


----------



## Sennara

179 days here...

Till 20/05/16

@Arun32 - 156 
@manreetvirk - 205 
@majician - 187
@prasanthkrish - 150
@ankitsmart - 126 
@raj747 - 183
@jan84 - 150
@dakshch - 165
@himanshu181in - 133 
@Sennara - 179


----------



## manreetvirk

dakshch said:


> @Arun32 @manteetvirk @majician @prasanthkrish @ankitsmart @jan84 all of us are 2015 applicants... Lets see who gets lucky first.. Good luck brothers


hmm fingers crossed but you forgot about @gaus


----------



## manreetvirk

dakshch said:


> @Arun32-156 days
> @manreetvirk-205
> @majician-187
> @prasanthkrish-150
> @ankitsmart-126
> @raj747-183
> @jan84-150
> @dakshch-165
> 
> Knowing i am not alone gives me little strength to endure this wait.


o wow I got first position with 200 plus day's...yieeepppiiieee..


----------



## DVP_322

dakshch said:


> @Arun32-156 days
> @manreetvirk-205
> @majician-187
> @prasanthkrish-150
> @ankitsmart-126
> @raj747-183
> @jan84-150
> @dakshch-165
> 
> Knowing i am not alone gives me little strength to endure this wait.


mine is 184


----------



## Laxmikanth513

Mine is 252 days,,


----------



## pareshprince

Mine is 283 Days


----------



## Greg1946

275 days


----------



## prasanthkrish

Wow... we have all the long waiting guys together.....

Keep up the togetherness......

We will face it together.....

*Just a quick update:*

Received call from Ozzie high commission at 10 AM (IST) today. Lasted for 22 mins...

Hope he is ok with what i had said.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## pras07

prasanthkrish said:


> Wow... we have all the long waiting guys together.....
> 
> Keep up the togetherness......
> 
> We will face it together.....
> 
> *Just a quick update:*
> 
> Received call from Ozzie high commission at 10 AM (IST) today. Lasted for 22 mins...
> 
> Hope he is ok with what i had said.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hey Prash
Kindly share the details of call. Was it general or technical too? How many experience points you are claiming?


----------



## prasanthkrish

pras07 said:


> Hey Prash
> Kindly share the details of call. Was it general or technical too? How many experience points you are claiming?


It was General+ Technical.

1) Education ( Where, which degree, when)
2) Past company details ( Joining and relieving dates , designations)
3) Current company details ( Joining dates, Reporting manager)
4) Roles and responsibilities in Current company
5) Software used 

He stopped me in between while explaining my Roles and responsibilities, i was a bit worried and asked him why.

He replied, " we got what we need. We will get in touch with you if any more is needed".

Hope, i passed.

I am claiming 10 points for experience.


----------



## KeeDa

prasanthkrish said:


> It was General+ Technical.
> 
> 1) Education ( Where, which degree, when)
> 2) Past company details ( Joining and relieving dates , designations)
> 3) Current company details ( Joining dates, Reporting manager)
> 4) Roles and responsibilities in Current company
> 5) Software used
> 
> He stopped me in between while explaining my Roles and responsibilities, i was a bit worried and asked him why.
> 
> He replied, " we got what we need. We will get in touch with you if any more is needed".
> 
> Hope, i passed.
> 
> I am claiming 10 points for experience.


@Prashant, sounds good. It was somewhat similar in my case. In the end he said similar words to me and also wished me luck.

@Others, if it helps, I am at 333'rd day. Patience is the key in this journey. We all will get it. Try and focus on work, skills, planning for the move, and all such post-grant things.


----------



## arun32

KeeDa said:


> @Prashant, sounds good. It was somewhat similar in my case. In the end he said similar words to me and also wished me luck.
> 
> @Others, if it helps, I am at 333'rd day. Patience is the key in this journey. We all will get it. Try and focus on work, skills, planning for the move, and all such post-grant things.


Woow Keeda, Hats off to you and your patience.

All the best , hope we all get our grants soon.


----------



## arun32

Hi Majician, 

I have PMed you .


----------



## KeeDa

arun32 said:


> Woow Keeda, Hats off to you and your patience.
> 
> All the best , hope we all get our grants soon.


Well, the delay was from my side in my case. I am thankful to the department who gave me sufficient time to produce one of the requested documents. Requested Aug-2015 and I could satisfy this request only in Apr-2016.


----------



## arun32

KeeDa said:


> Well, the delay was from my side in my case. I am thankful to the department who gave me sufficient time to produce one of the requested documents. Requested Aug-2015 and I could satisfy this request only in Apr-2016.



Thats nice to hear about DIBP...


----------



## gaus

manreetvirk said:


> hmm fingers crossed but you forgot about @gaus


Thanks for keeping in your thoughts... 206 days. I guess I win the waiting race as I have not had a single communication from DIBP since the visa lodge.


----------



## buddha77

Hello Sn's,

I am new to group......read couple of pages and found informative.
VISA Lodged: 25th Feb 2016 through an agent.
Query___Pl advice how to get updates/get first hand information... as contacting agent after few weeks is pain and often receives the same answer. I read somewhere that there is way duplicate the application and get first hand info, pl advice how to do that and is it advisable to do that or not?
thanks


----------



## prasanthkrish

gaus said:


> Thanks for keeping in your thoughts... 206 days. I guess I win the waiting race as I have not had a single communication from DIBP since the visa lodge.


This is brotherhood mate.....We all will get our dreams come true......


----------



## prasanthkrish

buddha77 said:


> Hello Sn's,
> 
> I am new to group......read couple of pages and found informative.
> VISA Lodged: 25th Feb 2016 through an agent.
> Query___Pl advice how to get updates/get first hand information... as contacting agent after few weeks is pain and often receives the same answer. I read somewhere that there is way duplicate the application and get first hand info, pl advice how to do that and is it advisable to do that or not?
> thanks


Create a new Immi account. 

I guess you have the TRN number and other details of your lodged Visa.

Just import your application to the immi account...Thats it


----------



## panna

dakshch said:


> @Arun32-156 days
> @manreetvirk-205
> @majician-187
> @prasanthkrish-150
> @ankitsmart-126
> @raj747-183
> @jan84-150
> @dakshch-165
> 
> Knowing i am not alone gives me little strength to endure this wait.


Arun32 Dear..
when is our dream come true? UB city....
Bro this wait is killing! No more patience.....


----------



## buddha77

prasanthkrish said:


> Create a new Immi account.
> 
> I guess you have the TRN number and other details of your lodged Visa.
> 
> Just import your application to the immi account...Thats it


Q1
Will it effect my application?, I will not update anything , only want to view things
Q2
Will my agent come to know?, will he get any kind of mail to my login in immiaccount, as there is option of knowing when last login was done?


----------



## arun32

panna said:


> Arun32 Dear..
> when is our dream come true? UB city....
> Bro this wait is killing! No more patience.....



dont worry brother, UB city is waiting to hear our victory song, We will soon meet there..


----------



## buddha77

Hello S Nos's,
Just wondering how is brisbane team compared to one at Adelate, which is better/faster/more responsive or any comparisons? 
I am allocated at brisbane...pl let me know pros/cons.....
Thanks in advance


----------



## MissionAus_2016

prasanthkrish said:


> Wow... we have all the long waiting guys together.....
> 
> Keep up the togetherness......
> 
> We will face it together.....
> 
> *Just a quick update:*
> 
> Received call from Ozzie high commission at 10 AM (IST) today. Lasted for 22 mins...
> 
> Hope he is ok with what i had said.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Buddy can you please inform what all discussion was there in today's call?


----------



## Majician

arun32 said:


> Hi Majician,
> 
> I have PMed you .


I just replied dear


----------



## vikaschandra

buddha77 said:


> Hello S Nos's,
> Just wondering how is brisbane team compared to one at Adelate, which is better/faster/more responsive or any comparisons?
> I am allocated at brisbane...pl let me know pros/cons.....
> Thanks in advance


It all depends on an the documents submitted by the applicant. Adequate evidence to support ones case and fulfilling the requirement of providing all the required documents would subject to faster Visa Processing. 
Cannot say for sure which team is faster, better in terms of processing different individual might have different opinion


----------



## buddha77

does it mean knocking at agents door 
filled on 25 Feb, so it near I hope.
thanks Vikas


----------



## prasanthkrish

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Buddy can you please inform what all discussion was there in today's call?


I had replied here mate.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-2163.html


----------



## KeeDa

buddha77 said:


> Q1
> Will it effect my application?, I will not update anything , only want to view things
> Q2
> Will my agent come to know?, will he get any kind of mail to my login in immiaccount, as there is option of knowing when last login was done?


1. No.
2. No.


----------



## Majician

So no grants reported today !!!


----------



## vinaydavid

Was away from the Forum for couple of days....
Extremely delighted to see 2015 folks getting Grants...

Brothers seems our day is not far......


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> So no grants reported today !!!


Bhai looks like "NO". No grants reported in Immitracker too mate...


----------



## arun32

prasanthkrish said:


> Bhai looks like "NO". No grants reported in Immitracker too mate...


They are taking rest prasanth bhai, to give us a good number of 2015 grants next week


----------



## zeeshan355

arun32 said:


> Woow Keeda, Hats off to you and your patience.
> 
> All the best , hope we all get our grants soon.


wow 333 days, close to one year, here there are so many impatient ppl. 
needs to learn lesson, specialll in 2016 group, who applied in april and worried as may comes :spit::spit::spit::spit:

best of luck keeda for ur patience, u will get golden email soon, dont worry.... our prayers with u....


----------



## dakshch

zeeshan355 said:


> wow 333 days, close to one year, here there are so many impatient ppl.
> needs to learn lesson, specialll in 2016 group, who applied in april and worried as may comes :spit::spit::spit::spit:
> 
> best of luck keeda for ur patience, u will get golden email soon, dont worry.... our prayers with u....


And here I thought that I was one of the unlucky few who have been waiting for over 5 months. But now I can see that there are many of us who have crossed 5 months mark. :boxing:


----------



## ankit_smart

Hi guys,

I will need your help on this 

I have claimed 5 points for work experience for which I have given all the required documentation and I've also submitted the positive assessment authority.

After that I started working for a new company for which I didn't claim experience in EOI as well as at the time of lodgement. Only In form 80 and form 1221 I have written the name of my current organisation that I was working with as it was the requirement of the form. The work I was doing in my company is related to my occupation only.

Now 20 May 2016, was my last day in the organization. Should I inform DIBP about this change even though I am not claiming any points for this.

Till date I have not given them any supporting documents for this as I am not claiming any points for it. I only have salary slips, offer letter and bank details to support this. I don't have work reference letter and reliving letter as the current company will take 45 days to process this. 

I don't want to further delay my application because of this making this complicated.

Please advice


----------



## prasanthkrish

ankit_smart said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I will need your help on this
> 
> I have claimed 5 points for work experience for which I have given all the required documentation and I've also submitted the positive assessment authority.
> 
> After that I started working for a new company for which I didn't claim experience in EOI as well as at the time of lodgement. Only In form 80 and form 1221 I have written the name of my current organisation that I was working with as it was the requirement of the form. The work I was doing in my company is related to my occupation only.
> 
> Now 20 May 2016, was my last day in the organization. Should I inform DIBP about this change even though I am not claiming any points for this.
> 
> Till date I have not given them any supporting documents for this as I am not claiming any points for it. I only have salary slips, offer letter and bank details to support this. I don't have work reference letter and reliving letter as the current company will take 45 days to process this.
> 
> I don't want to further delay my application because of this making this complicated.
> 
> Please advice


Hi Ankit 
In my case, they have done employment verification for only the points i claimed. They have not checked with my current employer (as far as I know off). As my total experience is 7 yrs at the time of visa lodging and I claimed for 5 yrs. As a result, no employment verification for current employer. But I guess that varies from case to case.
When High commission called me yesterday, they're stressing on the current job responsibility .
So I would suggest to let them know the change rather than they find it out. Don't know if they pay you a visit and will ask for meeting with manager.


----------



## ankit_smart

> Originally Posted by ankit_smart
> Hi guys,
> 
> I will need your help on this
> 
> I have claimed 5 points for work experience for which I have given all the required documentation and I've also submitted the positive assessment authority.
> 
> After that I started working for a new company for which I didn't claim experience in EOI as well as at the time of lodgement. Only In form 80 and form 1221 I have written the name of my current organisation that I was working with as it was the requirement of the form. The work I was doing in my company is related to my occupation only.
> 
> Now 20 May 2016, was my last day in the organization. Should I inform DIBP about this change even though I am not claiming any points for this.
> 
> Till date I have not given them any supporting documents for this as I am not claiming any points for it. I only have salary slips, offer letter and bank details to support this. I don't have work reference letter and reliving letter as the current company will take 45 days to process this.
> 
> I don't want to further delay my application because of this making this complicated.
> 
> Please advice





> Hi Ankit
> In my case, they have done employment verification for only the points i claimed. They have not checked with my current employer (as far as I know off). As my total experience is 7 yrs at the time of visa lodging and I claimed for 5 yrs. As a result, no employment verification for current employer. But I guess that varies from case to case.
> When High commission called me yesterday, they're stressing on the current job responsibility .
> So I would suggest to let them know the change rather than they find it out. Don't know if they pay you a visit and will ask for meeting with manager.


Hi Prashanthkrish,

I will update this information in my account
*Update us >>Notification of changes in circumstances * 

Q1 ) Should I upload the offer letter, salary slips and Bank statement for this job also?

Q2)I don't have the work reference letter or relieving letter yet because they will take some time in processing it. Somewhere around 45 days. What shall I do about these?

Q3) Should I write the details of the Manager and his contact details in the Notification of changes in circumstances also?


----------



## pras07

ankit_smart said:


> Hi Prashanthkrish,
> 
> I will update this information in my account
> *Update us >>Notification of changes in circumstances *
> 
> Q1 ) Should I upload the offer letter, salary slips and Bank statement for this job also?
> 
> Q2)I don't have the work reference letter or relieving letter yet because they will take some time in processing it. Somewhere around 45 days. What shall I do about these?
> 
> Q3) Should I write the details of the Manager and his contact details in the Notification of changes in circumstances also?


Q2: You must have received a provisional relieving letter at your last working day. You can submit that to show that you have left previous company.


----------



## uttara

dakshch said:


> And here I thought that I was one of the unlucky few who have been waiting for over 5 months. But now I can see that there are many of us who have crossed 5 months mark. :boxing:


For me it's nearly 10 months, no news yet


----------



## ankit_smart

> Originally Posted by ankit_smart
> Hi guys,
> 
> I will need your help on this
> 
> I have claimed 5 points for work experience for which I have given all the required documentation and I've also submitted the positive assessment authority.
> 
> After that I started working for a new company for which I didn't claim experience in EOI as well as at the time of lodgement. Only In form 80 and form 1221 I have written the name of my current organisation that I was working with as it was the requirement of the form. The work I was doing in my company is related to my occupation only.
> 
> Now 20 May 2016, was my last day in the organization. Should I inform DIBP about this change even though I am not claiming any points for this.
> 
> Till date I have not given them any supporting documents for this as I am not claiming any points for it. I only have salary slips, offer letter and bank details to support this. I don't have work reference letter and reliving letter as the current company will take 45 days to process this.
> 
> I don't want to further delay my application because of this making this complicated.
> 
> Please advice





> Hi Ankit
> In my case, they have done employment verification for only the points i claimed. They have not checked with my current employer (as far as I know off). As my total experience is 7 yrs at the time of visa lodging and I claimed for 5 yrs. As a result, no employment verification for current employer. But I guess that varies from case to case.
> When High commission called me yesterday, they're stressing on the current job responsibility .
> So I would suggest to let them know the change rather than they find it out. Don't know if they pay you a visit and will ask for meeting with manager.





> Hi Prashanthkrish,
> 
> I will update this information in my account
> Update us >>Notification of changes in circumstances
> 
> Q1 ) Should I upload the offer letter, salary slips and Bank statement for this job also?
> 
> Q2)I don't have the work reference letter or relieving letter yet because they will take some time in processing it. Somewhere around 45 days. What shall I do about these?
> 
> Q3) Should I write the details of the Manager and his contact details in the Notification of changes in circumstances also?





pras07 said:


> Q2: You must have received a provisional relieving letter at your last working day. You can submit that to show that you have left previous company.


No they have not given me any provisional relieving letter, as the position was contractual for 6 months. But Yes I do have a contract stating the last the day in the organisation. Roles and responsibilities are still missing. Thank you very much for giving me this idea. 

But should I really upload these documents as I am not really claiming any points though it. I am worried If I will upload these documents that can make things more complex as they will start verifying them also, which again will take atleast 3 months.


----------



## Inf_18

Hi Friends,

I have few queries regarding my wife's visa application, can someone please help me out?

1. I already have a PR and worked in Australia for 6 months. Can my wife claim 5 partner points by any chance?

2. Her IELTS score expires on 10th July 2017, and she complete 10 yrs of work exp. on 2nd July 2017. If we lodge an EOI application after 2nd July and before 10th July, will the score be still valid to get an visa invitation ?

3. Is there any other better way to get a working visa for her? (Her score comes to 55 as of now.)

Kindly help me with above queries....


----------



## prasanthkrish

ankit_smart said:


> No they have not given me any provisional relieving letter, as the position was contractual for 6 months. But Yes I do have a contract stating the last the day in the organisation. Roles and responsibilities are still missing. Thank you very much for giving me this idea.
> 
> But should I really upload these documents as I am not really claiming any points though it. I am worried If I will upload these documents that can make things more complex as they will start verifying them also, which again will take atleast 3 months.


Mate,
I guess you should get inputs from Elders of this forum. The decision can have an impact on your Visa time line. I had never faced this situation.


----------



## kingofnowhere

Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have few queries regarding my wife's visa application, can someone please help me out?
> 
> 1. I already have a PR and worked in Australia for 6 months. Can my wife claim 5 partner points by any chance?
> 
> 2. Her IELTS score expires on 10th July 2017, and she complete 10 yrs of work exp. on 2nd July 2017. If we lodge an EOI application after 2nd July and before 10th July, will the score be still valid to get an visa invitation ?
> 
> 3. Is there any other better way to get a working visa for her? (Her score comes to 55 as of now.)
> 
> Kindly help me with above queries....


1. No the Spouse 5 points is when the primary and secondary are in same EOI basically Spouse not a PR or citizen.

2. If the score is valid till next year 2017 it shouldn't be a problem. Even if case your case gets dragged for long it might depend on the CO to ask for new Language test. 

3. Your other options are get a job with a organization willing to sponsor 457

Am not sure if your spouse has 20 points for Language ability in ITELS , if its 0 or 10, she can try PTE-A which many find it easier to score higher boosting the overall points.


----------



## Inf_18

kingofnowhere said:


> 1. No the Spouse 5 points is when the primary and secondary are in same EOI basically Spouse not a PR or citizen.
> 
> 2. If the score is valid till next year 2017 it shouldn't be a problem. Even if case your case gets dragged for long it might depend on the CO to ask for new Language test.
> 
> 3. Your other options are get a job with a organization willing to sponsor 457
> 
> Am not sure if your spouse has 20 points for Language ability in ITELS , if its 0 or 10, she can try PTE-A which many find it easier to score higher boosting the overall points.


Thank you for your reply.

Actually she got 7 and 7.5 in 2 sections and 6, 6.5 in other 2 sections. So overall 0 points for IELTS. She tried PTE-A too, but unfortunately there too she din't get the required score.

She will be completing her 10 yrs of exp. on 2nd July 2017, hence we are planning to apply in first week on July 2017. So my question was, before she gets an invitation her IELTS score will expire...will that be fine?

Or does DBP considers IELTS score valid for 3 years ?


----------



## kingofnowhere

Inf_18 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Actually she got 7 and 7.5 in 2 sections and 6, 6.5 in other 2 sections. So overall 0 points for IELTS. She tried PTE-A too, but unfortunately there too she din't get the required score.
> 
> She will be completing her 10 yrs of exp. on 2nd July 2017, hence we are planning to apply in first week on July 2017. So my question was, before she gets an invitation her IELTS score will expire...will that be fine?
> 
> Or does DBP considers IELTS score valid for 3 years ?


am not sure on the score expiry between EOI and invite.

may be some one else could answer


----------



## vikaschandra

Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have few queries regarding my wife's visa application, can someone please help me out?
> 
> 1. I already have a PR and worked in Australia for 6 months. Can my wife claim 5 partner points by any chance?
> 
> 2. Her IELTS score expires on 10th July 2017, and she complete 10 yrs of work exp. on 2nd July 2017. If we lodge an EOI application after 2nd July and before 10th July, will the score be still valid to get an visa invitation ?
> 
> 3. Is there any other better way to get a working visa for her? (Her score comes to 55 as of now.)
> 
> Kindly help me with above queries....


Inf you are already a PR holder why not just try for partner visa sub class 100. But yes it would take 12-15 months time to be processed 

In case you are thinking of getting your her own PR then the same process of 189/190 visa process has to be followed. She will be the primary applicant and for primary applicant the IELTS score is valid for 3 years 
Not that the score has to be valid while receiving the ITA as well as during visa lodge


----------



## Raaz007

Alhamdulillah! I have received visa grant notification email on 20 May’16

ANZSCO Code: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
08-01-2016: Invited
16-01-2016: Visa Submitted for 189 visa
22-01-2016: Uploaded all related documents including Bangladeshi & Qatari PCC (me 
and spouse)
08-02-2016: CO communicated from Brisbane & request for additional documents, 
1. Health Examinations for Me, my daughter & my wife
2. Form 80, though I have submitted Form 80 earlier 
15-02-2016: Submitted additional documents as requested above
07-03-2016: Current employment verification
10-04-2016: 1st & 2nd employment verification but no verification for 3rd employment
20-05-2016: Grant


----------



## vikaschandra

Raaz007 said:


> Alhamdulillah! I have received visa grant notification email on 20 May’16
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> 08-01-2016: Invited
> 16-01-2016: Visa Submitted for 189 visa
> 22-01-2016: Uploaded all related documents including Bangladeshi & Qatari PCC (me
> and spouse)
> 08-02-2016: CO communicated from Brisbane & request for additional documents,
> 1. Health Examinations for Me, my daughter & my wife
> 2. Form 80, though I have submitted Form 80 earlier
> 15-02-2016: Submitted additional documents as requested above
> 07-03-2016: Current employment verification
> 10-04-2016: 1st & 2nd employment verification but no verification for 3rd employment
> 20-05-2016: Grant



Congratulations Raaz


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Razz



Raaz007 said:


> Alhamdulillah! I have received visa grant notification email on 20 May’16
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> 08-01-2016: Invited
> 16-01-2016: Visa Submitted for 189 visa
> 22-01-2016: Uploaded all related documents including Bangladeshi & Qatari PCC (me
> and spouse)
> 08-02-2016: CO communicated from Brisbane & request for additional documents,
> 1. Health Examinations for Me, my daughter & my wife
> 2. Form 80, though I have submitted Form 80 earlier
> 15-02-2016: Submitted additional documents as requested above
> 07-03-2016: Current employment verification
> 10-04-2016: 1st & 2nd employment verification but no verification for 3rd employment
> 20-05-2016: Grant


----------



## zeeshan355

Raaz007 said:


> Alhamdulillah! I have received visa grant notification email on 20 May’16
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> 08-01-2016: Invited
> 16-01-2016: Visa Submitted for 189 visa
> 22-01-2016: Uploaded all related documents including Bangladeshi & Qatari PCC (me
> and spouse)
> 08-02-2016: CO communicated from Brisbane & request for additional documents,
> 1. Health Examinations for Me, my daughter & my wife
> 2. Form 80, though I have submitted Form 80 earlier
> 15-02-2016: Submitted additional documents as requested above
> 07-03-2016: Current employment verification
> 10-04-2016: 1st & 2nd employment verification but no verification for 3rd employment
> 20-05-2016: Grant


Congrats Raaz, this raaz is not raaz anymore :noidea::noidea::noidea:


----------



## manreetvirk

zeeshan355 said:


> Congrats Raaz, this raaz is not raaz anymore :noidea::noidea::noidea:


Off course now he has his own RAAZ "Control) on his future...


----------



## prasanthkrish

Raaz007 said:


> Alhamdulillah! I have received visa grant notification email on 20 May’16
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> 08-01-2016: Invited
> 16-01-2016: Visa Submitted for 189 visa
> 22-01-2016: Uploaded all related documents including Bangladeshi & Qatari PCC (me
> and spouse)
> 08-02-2016: CO communicated from Brisbane & request for additional documents,
> 1. Health Examinations for Me, my daughter & my wife
> 2. Form 80, though I have submitted Form 80 earlier
> 15-02-2016: Submitted additional documents as requested above
> 07-03-2016: Current employment verification
> 10-04-2016: 1st & 2nd employment verification but no verification for 3rd employment
> 20-05-2016: Grant


Congrats mate


----------



## JAN84

Raaz007 said:


> Alhamdulillah! I have received visa grant notification email on 20 May’16
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> 08-01-2016: Invited
> 16-01-2016: Visa Submitted for 189 visa
> 22-01-2016: Uploaded all related documents including Bangladeshi & Qatari PCC (me
> and spouse)
> 08-02-2016: CO communicated from Brisbane & request for additional documents,
> 1. Health Examinations for Me, my daughter & my wife
> 2. Form 80, though I have submitted Form 80 earlier
> 15-02-2016: Submitted additional documents as requested above
> 07-03-2016: Current employment verification
> 10-04-2016: 1st & 2nd employment verification but no verification for 3rd employment
> 20-05-2016: Grant


Congrats Raaz. All the best


----------



## KeeDa

kingofnowhere said:


> am not sure on the score expiry between EOI and invite.
> 
> may be some one else could answer


Score should be valid on the day of invitation. Does not matter if it was valid on the day of filing the EOI. If it expires and the EOI hasn't resulted in an invitation, OP should suspend the EOI, appear for and clear a new test, update it's ID in the suspended EOI and resume the EOI again.

Chances of getting an invite with just 55 points are bleak and I would therefore consider VikasChandra's suggestion of applying for a partner visa, unless you are certain that you will be able to come up with 65 points at least. Partner visa however is much more expensive and lengthy process.


----------



## dakshch

People who applied in march and may are getting impatient and wondering whats taking so long or should they contact DIBP or not... I wonder what would happen to them if they had to wait for 6 months like many of us here.

Anyways, 168th day tomorrow. Hope the counter stops here. 
Good luck to all my 2015 brothers waiting for a grant. May we get the golden email before the 2016 applicants.


----------



## uttara

dakshch said:


> People who applied in march and may are getting impatient and wondering whats taking so long or should they contact DIBP or not... I wonder what would happen to them if they had to wait for 6 months like many of us here.
> 
> Anyways, 168th day tomorrow. Hope the counter stops here.
> Good luck to all my 2015 brothers waiting for a grant. May we get the golden email before the 2016 applicants.


It's been 297 days for me. Don't know what to do


----------



## vikaschandra

dakshch said:


> People who applied in march and may are getting impatient and wondering whats taking so long or should they contact DIBP or not... I wonder what would happen to them if they had to wait for 6 months like many of us here.
> 
> Anyways, 168th day tomorrow. Hope the counter stops here.
> Good luck to all my 2015 brothers waiting for a grant. May we get the golden email before the 2016 applicants.


Agree with you Dakshch have noticed few applicants who just lodged in April and are getting frustrated with the wait.

Some one just told me today it is Human mind cannot control the emotions. It is understood and I do not blame anyone for being impatient. Well wish all of the applicants good luck and hope everyone gets their grant soon. 

Wish you all the best hope your mailbox will see the grant email this week


----------



## ankit_smart

vikaschandra said:


> Agree with you Dakshch have noticed few applicants who just lodged in April and are getting frustrated with the wait.
> 
> Some one just told me today it is Human mind cannot control the emotions. It is understood and I do not blame anyone for being impatient. Well wish all of the applicants good luck and hope everyone gets their grant soon.
> 
> Wish you all the best hope your mailbox will see the grant email this week


Very well said vikas.


----------



## manreetvirk

dakshch said:


> People who applied in march and may are getting impatient and wondering whats taking so long or should they contact DIBP or not... I wonder what would happen to them if they had to wait for 6 months like many of us here.
> 
> Anyways, 168th day tomorrow. Hope the counter stops here.
> Good luck to all my 2015 brothers waiting for a grant. May we get the golden email before the 2016 applicants.


Fingers crossed ...


----------



## dakshch

What are the different status messages displayed in the immitracker webpage...
Mine currently shows assessment in progress. What else ??


----------



## andreyx108b

dakshch said:


> What are the different status messages displayed in the immitracker webpage... Mine currently shows assessment in progress. What else ??


 The next one is "co contacted" then "granted" 

Or if you are talking about immiaccount: information requested >> finalized


----------



## dakshch

andreyx108b said:


> The next one is "co contacted" then "granted"
> 
> Or if you are talking about immiaccount: information requested >> finalized




Yes i meant the immiaccount... I had a CO contact 136 days ago and after that it's been assessment in progress.


----------



## andreyx108b

dakshch said:


> Yes i meant the immiaccount... I had a CO contact 136 days ago and after that it's been assessment in progress.


Then get ready for finalized ) soon or later


----------



## Gundi

*Visa Granted!*

Got the Visa for me and family last week!!
All the details, journey for the PR summed up in a post - Link at the bottom of my signature! 

My Journey for Australian PR

If you look at my timelines you will see the process started in Dec 2014. So to get the visa after almost a year and a half is more relief than joy  
Now there is more clarity for decision making.

All this while, the best one can do is study and prepare for life in Australia. There is no point getting frustrated and cursing DIBP on the forum.

Thanks to everyone on the forum for their help. Specially Andrey, Keeda, VikasChandra. I do not know what motivates you guys to reply to people's queries even when some of you've been granted Visas already. Really appreciate it. 

I've updated IMMITracker.


----------



## vikaschandra

Gundi said:


> Got the Visa for me and family last week!!
> All the details, journey for the PR summed up in a post - Link at the bottom of my signature!
> 
> My Journey for Australian PR
> 
> If you look at my timelines you will see the process started in Dec 2014. So to get the visa after almost a year and a half is more relief than joy
> Now there is more clarity for decision making.
> 
> All this while, the best one can do is study and prepare for life in Australia. There is no point getting frustrated and cursing DIBP on the forum.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on the forum for their help. Specially Andrey, Keeda, VikasChandra. I do not know what motivates you guys to reply to people's queries even when some of you've been granted Visas already. Really appreciate it.
> 
> I've updated IMMITracker.


Congratulations to you and your family and best wishes for your future endeavors. 
Read about your journey to AU PR nice write up


----------



## gaus

Gundi said:


> Got the Visa for me and family last week!!
> All the details, journey for the PR summed up in a post - Link at the bottom of my signature!
> 
> My Journey for Australian PR
> 
> If you look at my timelines you will see the process started in Dec 2014. So to get the visa after almost a year and a half is more relief than joy
> Now there is more clarity for decision making.
> 
> All this while, the best one can do is study and prepare for life in Australia. There is no point getting frustrated and cursing DIBP on the forum.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on the forum for their help. Specially Andrey, Keeda, VikasChandra. I do not know what motivates you guys to reply to people's queries even when some of you've been granted Visas already. Really appreciate it.
> 
> I've updated IMMITracker.



Congratulations! All the best for future!


----------



## prasanthkrish

Gundi said:


> Got the Visa for me and family last week!!
> All the details, journey for the PR summed up in a post - Link at the bottom of my signature!
> 
> My Journey for Australian PR
> 
> If you look at my timelines you will see the process started in Dec 2014. So to get the visa after almost a year and a half is more relief than joy
> Now there is more clarity for decision making.
> 
> All this while, the best one can do is study and prepare for life in Australia. There is no point getting frustrated and cursing DIBP on the forum.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on the forum for their help. Specially Andrey, Keeda, VikasChandra. I do not know what motivates you guys to reply to people's queries even when some of you've been granted Visas already. Really appreciate it.
> 
> I've updated IMMITracker.


Congrats mate....All the best for future


----------



## JAN84

Gundi said:


> Got the Visa for me and family last week!!
> All the details, journey for the PR summed up in a post - Link at the bottom of my signature!
> 
> My Journey for Australian PR
> 
> If you look at my timelines you will see the process started in Dec 2014. So to get the visa after almost a year and a half is more relief than joy
> Now there is more clarity for decision making.
> 
> All this while, the best one can do is study and prepare for life in Australia. There is no point getting frustrated and cursing DIBP on the forum.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on the forum for their help. Specially Andrey, Keeda, VikasChandra. I do not know what motivates you guys to reply to people's queries even when some of you've been granted Visas already. Really appreciate it.
> 
> I've updated IMMITracker.


Congratulations dear. All the very best.


----------



## Shashi_1978

Hi ,

I had a quick call with Australian high commission from Delhi today regarding my employment etc. Its been almost 6 months since i applied for Visa 189 on Nov 30 2015. Just wondering what is the timeline to see the results from the date of interview call ??


----------



## aussieby2016

Shashi_1978 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I had a quick call with Australian high commission from Delhi today regarding my employment etc. Its been almost 6 months since i applied for Visa 189 on Nov 30 2015. Just wondering what is the timeline to see the results from the date of interview call ??


ranges very wide...some people have got it a few weeks later some get it a few months later (source myimmitracker.com).....nothing is predictable.....


----------



## manreetvirk

Gundi said:


> Got the Visa for me and family last week!!
> All the details, journey for the PR summed up in a post - Link at the bottom of my signature!
> 
> My Journey for Australian PR
> 
> If you look at my timelines you will see the process started in Dec 2014. So to get the visa after almost a year and a half is more relief than joy
> Now there is more clarity for decision making.
> 
> All this while, the best one can do is study and prepare for life in Australia. There is no point getting frustrated and cursing DIBP on the forum.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on the forum for their help. Specially Andrey, Keeda, VikasChandra. I do not know what motivates you guys to reply to people's queries even when some of you've been granted Visas already. Really appreciate it.
> 
> I've updated IMMITracker.


Congrates dear..


----------



## Majician

So guys !!! Dry day today???


----------



## Tarun1410

Majician said:


> So guys !!! Dry day today???


I saw 4 grants for 190 in the other forum.. None for 189


----------



## Tarun1410

Tarun1410 said:


> I saw 4 grants for 190 in the other forum.. None for 189


Just saw one for 189


----------



## gaus

Another 4 days and I'll touch 7 month mark... that too without any communication. I had planned to move in April.. now May is also going to end 

Man Proposes, God Disposes

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## uttara

gaus said:


> Another 4 days and I'll touch 7 month mark... that too without any communication. I had planned to move in April.. now May is also going to end
> 
> Man Proposes, God Disposes
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed.


I am touching 10 month's mark in two days. When I lodged my application, I thought I would move in the beginning of this year, now ha;f of the year is getting over. no development what so ever


----------



## MissionAus_2016

uttara said:


> I am touching 10 month's mark in two days. When I lodged my application, I thought I would move in the beginning of this year, now ha;f of the year is getting over. no development what so ever



10months is too much time.. Is your application normal or is there any specific uniqueness as such a long period is really worrying if there is no hold nothing from applicant's end.


----------



## uttara

jitinbhasin21 said:


> 10months is too much time.. Is your application normal or is there any specific uniqueness as such a long period is really worrying if there is no hold nothing from applicant's end.


During phone calls, DIBP just said it was under routine checks. God knows what that is! no employment verification has been done as far as i know


----------



## raj747

uttara said:


> During phone calls, DIBP just said it was under routine checks. God knows what that is! no employment verification has been done as far as i know


Same situation here... 6 months on.. I didn't even claim any points for experience.. and this is not my first aus visa.. Student visa, extension, temporary resident visa... lived there for 6 years.. still routine checks..


----------



## rosharma9

*Employment Verification*

Hi,
I am planning to apply for 189. I have more than 7 years experience and ACS verified experience after "July 2010" will count. That will give me 70 points. My question is: Do I need to attach my payslips, bank statements etc from beginning of employment or just since July 2010? I don't have evidences to prove prior to that date because my employer paid on cash and that company doesn't exists now.


----------



## shrif

180 days...

489 FS


----------



## NGK

Gundi said:


> Got the Visa for me and family last week!!
> All the details, journey for the PR summed up in a post - Link at the bottom of my signature!
> 
> My Journey for Australian PR
> 
> If you look at my timelines you will see the process started in Dec 2014. So to get the visa after almost a year and a half is more relief than joy
> Now there is more clarity for decision making.
> 
> All this while, the best one can do is study and prepare for life in Australia. There is no point getting frustrated and cursing DIBP on the forum.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on the forum for their help. Specially Andrey, Keeda, VikasChandra. I do not know what motivates you guys to reply to people's queries even when some of you've been granted Visas already. Really appreciate it.
> 
> I've updated IMMITracker.



Congrats !!!


----------



## Raj2212

manreetvirk said:


> Fingers crossed ...


Hi manreetvirk,

Since there was physical verification did you submit the consent authorisaton form to visa officer for employment verification

Thanks


----------



## HOPE21

Abhi6060 said:


> DIBP asks for interview mostly in delayed cases due to pregnancy and medical. For example, to talk about financial background, steps to be taken if we don't get a job, take it in your stride. They conduct it, cuz they can't ask such questions through email. That's what happened with one of my friends.


Thanks for your revert, not able to revert earlier as I was bit busy in my job in the last few days. Can you advise what were the questions asked to your friend during the interview so that I can prepare accordingly ?..


----------



## HOPE21

raj747 said:


> where are you from?? can you please share the exact e-mail please...


I'm from Delhi...and as per the mail from DIPB they need further information to decide my case and for that they are calling me for interview. It also contained the date, time and address of the venue (Australian High Commission) where Interview will be conducted. They didn't asked for any additional docs and neither explained in email what further information they want to know....


----------



## Abhi6060

HOPE21 said:


> Thanks for your revert, not able to revert earlier as I was bit busy in my job in the last few days. Can you advise what were the questions asked to your friend during the interview so that I can prepare accordingly ?..




His case was delayed due to pregnancy. He was asked 'how will he manage his child expenses in case of being unemployed?' 
How long can he survive without a job?
Financial background to support.
Who all will come with him at the same time?
Don't worry, it won't affect your application. Take it easy and don't lie about your financial background.


----------



## manreetvirk

Raj2212 said:


> Hi manreetvirk,
> 
> Since there was physical verification did you submit the consent authorisaton form to visa officer for employment verification
> 
> Thanks


Please explain I did not get it..


----------



## dakshch

Been a slow start to the week so far. Haven't seen many grants.

Another observation is that DIBP is on fire near the weekend on Thursday and Fridays.


----------



## dakshch

If one has imported his application to a new immiaccount, will i receive notification via email when i get a grant ?? Or do I need to keep checking vevo and immiaccount everyday ??

Ps: i had applied through an agent and later created a new immiaccount for monitoring. Primary email address is my agent's.


----------



## deepgill

Hello friends... as i got NJ mail by 27th April2016 and yesterday(23rd May ) all required evidence have been submitted to CO by my agent. Please pray to GOD for me.

Note: Really thankful to KEEDA who helped me a lot and for his quick replies.I pray to GOD that he will get his grant soon.


----------



## vikaschandra

dakshch said:


> If one has imported his application to a new immiaccount, will i receive notification via email when i get a grant ?? Or do I need to keep checking vevo and immiaccount everyday ??
> 
> Ps: i had applied through an agent and later created a new immiaccount for monitoring. Primary email address is my agent's.


Only your agent will receive the grant email. you will need to check the Immi Account for confirmation


----------



## Majician

dakshch said:


> Been a slow start to the week so far. Haven't seen many grants.
> 
> Another observation is that DIBP is on fire near the weekend on Thursday and Fridays.


Yes but last tuesday was a blessing for 2015 applicants, actually there is no trend but last tuesday was a big day after 2 weeks or so.

Though the representation of applicants on this forum is not even 2%, we don't know what is actually going on !!!


----------



## vinaydavid

Majician said:


> So no grants reported today !!!





dakshch said:


> If one has imported his application to a new immiaccount, will i receive notification via email when i get a grant ?? Or do I need to keep checking vevo and immiaccount everyday ??
> 
> Ps: i had applied through an agent and later created a new immiaccount for monitoring. Primary email address is my agent's.



Under 'Application Preferences' Tab, you have an option 'Manage Application Alerts'. 
You can give there a mail address which is frequently accessed by you. And the use of this....When there is a status change on your application, you will receive a mail informing the same. You can then check the status by logging into your IMMI account to view more details.....


----------



## Raj2212

manreetvirk said:


> Please explain I did not get it..


Hi manreetvirk,
In my case i got a call from AHC last week for employmentverification and then visa officer in New Delhi had asked me to sent the consent authorisation form signed for AHC to further verify on my employment.Would like to knowif you have send this form as well.

Thanks


----------



## MissionAus_2016

vinaydavid said:


> Under 'Application Preferences' Tab, you have an option 'Manage Application Alerts'.
> You can give there a mail address which is frequently accessed by you. And the use of this....When there is a status change on your application, you will receive a mail informing the same. You can then check the status by logging into your IMMI account to view more details.....


This information is indeed helpful to all and specially to those who have applied through agent and want to get timely updates.

Thank you.


----------



## kawal_547

deepgill said:


> Hello friends... as i got NJ mail by 27th April2016 and yesterday(23rd May ) all required evidence have been submitted to CO by my agent. Please pray to GOD for me.
> 
> Note: Really thankful to KEEDA who helped me a lot and for his quick replies.I pray to GOD that he will get his grant soon.


Wishing you all the best bro


----------



## buddha77

Hello Vikas/Others members,
I would be completing 90 days wait period tomorrow, should I send them a reminder mail tomorrow, or should wait for few days?
Is there a format or something specific I should ask them? Can anyone let me know the format I can use?
Which is better phone call or sending them mail?


----------



## rosharma9

Hi,
I am planning to apply for 189. I have more than 7 years experience and ACS verified experience after "July 2010" will count. That will give me 70 points. My question is: Do I need to attach my payslips, bank statements etc from beginning of employment or just since July 2010? I don't have evidences to prove prior to that date because my employer paid on cash and that company doesn't exists now.


----------



## prasanthkrish

rosharma9 said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to apply for 189. I have more than 7 years experience and ACS verified experience after "July 2010" will count. That will give me 70 points. My question is: Do I need to attach my payslips, bank statements etc from beginning of employment or just since July 2010? I don't have evidences to prove prior to that date because my employer paid on cash and that company doesn't exists now.


Hi Mate,

I would say provide as much details as possible. Try to get the missing details from the ex-employer if you can. If you are lucky, CO may settle down with the docs you provided and can provide you a direct grant.


----------



## rosharma9

I have 7+ years of experience. ACS however deducted 2 initial years. 
This is what my employment looks like:

1 year 1 month => Company A
3 years => Company B
3 years 3 months => Company C

While filing EOI, should I mark the experience of Company A as NO in "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" I just have an experience letter of Company A and it doesn't exist now and I couldn't contact the employer either.


----------



## KeeDa

rosharma9 said:


> I have 7+ years of experience. ACS however deducted 2 initial years.
> This is what my employment looks like:
> 
> 1 year 1 month => Company A
> 3 years => Company B
> 3 years 3 months => Company C
> 
> While filing EOI, should I mark the experience of Company A as NO in "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" I just have an experience letter of Company A and it doesn't exist now and I couldn't contact the employer either.


since 2 years were deducted, you will have to file 4 entries in the EOI:
company A as related=NO
0y 11m of company B (i.e. upto skill-met-date) as related=NO
company B after skill-met-date as related=YES
company C as related=YES

You should definitely have more than experience letter from company A because you were required to submit it for ACS. However, you are required to submit documents only for employments that benefit you with work points.


----------



## vikaschandra

deepgill said:


> Hello friends... as i got NJ mail by 27th April2016 and yesterday(23rd May ) all required evidence have been submitted to CO by my agent. Please pray to GOD for me.
> 
> Note: Really thankful to KEEDA who helped me a lot and for his quick replies.I pray to GOD that he will get his grant soon.


Best wishes Deep hope it works out positive for you and also KeeDa gets his grant soon


----------



## Majician

vikaschandra said:


> Best wishes Deep hope it works out positive for you and also KeeDa gets his grant soon


Umm me too Vikas 😊


----------



## dakshch

Raj2212 said:


> Hi manreetvirk,
> 
> In my case i got a call from AHC last week for employmentverification and then visa officer in New Delhi had asked me to sent the consent authorisation form signed for AHC to further verify on my employment.Would like to knowif you have send this form as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




This goes to all members who have received a call from AHC New Delhi. What phone number do they usually use ? 
A mobile or landline number ?? Seeing an unknown number flash on my screen raises the heartbeat and it then turns out to be a useless marketing call


----------



## Abhi6060

dakshch said:


> this goes to all members who have received a call from ahc new delhi. What phone number do they usually use ?
> A mobile or landline number ?? Seeing an unknown number flash on my screen raises the heartbeat and it then turns out to be a useless marketing call




011-4139-9900


----------



## arun32

dakshch said:


> This goes to all members who have received a call from AHC New Delhi. What phone number do they usually use ?
> A mobile or landline number ?? Seeing an unknown number flash on my screen raises the heartbeat and it then turns out to be a useless marketing call



same here bro


----------



## bakseatdriver

Anyone received invite for 25th may round?


----------



## manreetvirk

deepgill said:


> Hello friends... as i got NJ mail by 27th April2016 and yesterday(23rd May ) all required evidence have been submitted to CO by my agent. Please pray to GOD for me.
> 
> Note: Really thankful to KEEDA who helped me a lot and for his quick replies.I pray to GOD that he will get his grant soon.


I pray from the core of my heart for u.. May god bless you with the grant very very soon..


----------



## manreetvirk

Raj2212 said:


> Hi manreetvirk,
> In my case i got a call from AHC last week for employmentverification and then visa officer in New Delhi had asked me to sent the consent authorisation form signed for AHC to further verify on my employment.Would like to knowif you have send this form as well.
> 
> Thanks


no nothing asked not before verification not after..


----------



## gaus

Some movement on my end... Physical verification happened today. 2 people from AHC came to my office come home. 

Lot of questions some technical and some generic. Hope they were satisfied with my responses. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## KeeDa

gaus,

Please clarify- they came to office as well as at home?


----------



## rosharma9

KeeDa said:


> since 2 years were deducted, you will have to file 4 entries in the EOI:
> company A as related=NO
> 0y 11m of company B (i.e. upto skill-met-date) as related=NO
> company B after skill-met-date as related=YES
> company C as related=YES
> 
> You should definitely have more than experience letter from company A because you were required to submit it for ACS. However, you are required to submit documents only for employments that benefit you with work points.


Thank you, I didn't know that. I already have ACS skill assessed and its positive. I wanted to know, while filing visa application, do I need documents to verify paid employment for Company A (payslips, bank statement, tax return etc)?


----------



## KeeDa

rosharma9 said:


> Thank you, I didn't know that. I already have ACS skill assessed and its positive. I wanted to know, while filing visa application, do I need documents to verify paid employment for Company A (payslips, bank statement, tax return etc)?


So far we have not seen a case officer asking for documents from employment period that does not count towards points and we have seen many successful applications who did not submit any documents for such employments either.

DIBP's official checklist page (https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist) also says "Evidence of any claimed skilled employment". For company A, you won't be claiming any points.


----------



## KeeDa

deleted. duplicate post.


----------



## gaus

KeeDa said:


> gaus,
> 
> Please clarify- they came to office as well as at home?


Actually, I'm self-employed. My company is registered at the home address. Since most of the work happens from client office I don't have a separate office.

So they came to my home which is the official registered address.

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## prasanthkrish

arun32 said:


> same here bro


I too received from the same number.


----------



## vikaschandra

Majician said:


> Umm me too Vikas &#55357;&#56842;


Indeed for you too and for prashant, arun, gnt, zeeshan, ankit, Dakshch, gaus and all of the applicants who are from 2015 wish the grant comes soon


----------



## Hman

Dear friends, 
Does anyone, by any chance, know of a thread in this forum or anywhere else in which Agronomists and agricultural migrants exist? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## NGK

gaus said:


> Actually, I'm self-employed. My company is registered at the home address. Since most of the work happens from client office I don't have a separate office.
> 
> So they came to my home which is the official registered address.
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles



Glad that there is progress in your case. I am sure you will be hearing soon from CO. Cheers.


----------



## manreetvirk

gaus said:


> Some movement on my end... Physical verification happened today. 2 people from AHC came to my office come home.
> 
> Lot of questions some technical and some generic. Hope they were satisfied with my responses. Keeping my fingers crossed.


Gud and happy that smthing happened at your end also because we share same date..and feeling same same..


----------



## dakshch

gaus said:


> Some movement on my end... Physical verification happened today. 2 people from AHC came to my office come home.
> 
> Lot of questions some technical and some generic. Hope they were satisfied with my responses. Keeping my fingers crossed.




My ANZSCO is also 263111. Would you be kind enough to elaborately share the questions they asked you ?? Describing the whole verification process would be really helpful.
Also where are you from ??


----------



## Majician

Seems like another dry day !!!


----------



## amitsingh10

Majician said:


> Seems like another dry day !!!


don't know know what is happening .. if visa takes so long not sure about getting job there then


----------



## Majician

I am so much disappointed by their working style 😐


----------



## chln.murthy

amitsingh10 said:


> don't know know what is happening .. if visa takes so long not sure about getting job there then


Hi Amit,

Just to let you know the Job market in Australia is pathetic now. I am currently in Sydney (supposed to be most happening place for job market) with less job opportunities & people from india My friends holding PR from experienced companies like Airtel, Accenture & HP are trying to make their living by working in ODD jobs.

I advice all PR holders to move alone without family & find a job else move only after you have a job lest you are to face the troublesome life. Remember the saying..:juggle:
GRASS IS ALWAYS GREEN ON THE OTHER SIDE


----------



## udeshi3002

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## amitsingh10

chln.murthy said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> Just to let you know the Job market in Australia is pathetic now. I am currently in Sydney (supposed to be most happening place for job market) with less job opportunities & people from india My friends holding PR from experienced companies like Airtel, Accenture & HP are trying to make their living by working in ODD jobs.
> 
> I advice all PR holders to move alone without family & find a job else move only after you have a job lest you are to face the troublesome life. Remember the saying..:juggle:
> GRASS IS ALWAYS GREEN ON THE OTHER SIDE


thanks for information, lets hope for best and pray to get PR soon. so that we can plan for next steps which seems more difficult


----------



## pammimeow

Hi 
Just received an invite today. My date of effect was 16th apr with 65 points(software engineer) and am not sure how as last rounds cut off date was 19th march for 65 pointers (software engineers). Seems like immigration covered the backlog of one month in this round. 
I am very happy and surprised at the same time as I thought I would get invited in June when there would be more seats.


----------



## pammimeow

Please guys... be positive... Australia is a great country and there are plenty of jobs here. Never listen to others when deciding if you will get a job here or no. As I got a job in my field very with some hardwork when everyone said that I would never get a field job. 
Always be happy to think what lies in future.


----------



## Majician

Hey guys come on report your grant !!!


----------



## ankit_smart

Abhi6060 said:


> 011-4139-9900


Hi, 

I was reading about the number from which other people have received the call from AHC. Then I thought that I should check in my phone also If I have received a call from this number. 

While finding this I number I got a call from a mobile number +91 8527444XXX and the call call was from AHC. 

They where asking about the job, roles and responsibilities. While speaking,by mistake told them I was preparing for Ilets, they said you gave PTE and after that, all the questions were related to PTE. Like total time taken for PTE exam, which section comes first, how many students were there, which center, which date you gave exam, when did you first visited the center. 

Hope that I have satisfied all her queries.


----------



## prasanthkrish

ankit_smart said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was reading about the number from which other people have received the call from AHC. Then I thought that I should check in my phone also If I have received a call from this number.
> 
> While finding this I number I got a call from a mobile number +91 8527444XXX and the call call was from AHC.
> 
> They where asking about the job, roles and responsibilities. While speaking,by mistake told them I was preparing for Ilets, they said you gave PTE and after that, all the questions were related to PTE. Like total time taken for PTE exam, which section comes first, how many students were there, which center, which date you gave exam, when did you first visited the center.
> 
> Hope that I have satisfied all her queries.


Dont worry man, In my experience with AHC they will clear their doubts in the call. They will extend the call till their doubts are cleared. So no need to worry.

I guess some 2015 guys are getting calls from AHC from past week. 

Hope all 2015 will hear the Good news soon.


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> Hey guys come on report your grant !!!


Today, 5 guys had reported grants as per Immitracker. All are from 2016.......

No 2015!!!!!!!!......

Bro, looks like they had shifted their attention from US again....


----------



## jass123

hi everyone

can anybody answer my below queries:- 

1. Spouse/ Partner IELTS is mandatory for 189 or not, if the principal applicant has 60 points already.
2. Documents required for 189 visa required at which stage? After receiving the invitation or at the time of filing skillselect.
3. Immi account when will be made & who will give username and password.

Waiting for your reply.

regards

Jas


----------



## shabdullah

1. Spouse/ Partner IELTS is mandatory for 189 or not, if the principal applicant has 60 points already.

Spouse needs Functional English : https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
Functional English means: https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

My wife was able to provide English Language Certificate for her Bachelor's Degree, therefore, didn't need to sit IELTS. 


2. Documents required for 189 visa required at which stage? After receiving the invitation or at the time of filing skillselect.

Although you need to provide documents after paying for the visa application fee BUT all your claims should be valid at the time you are invited. Which means your ACS and IELTS result should be dated prior to invitation. Other documents you can arrange after invitation.

3. Immi account when will be made & who will give username and password.

You can create Immi account anytime. I created before I was invited and created Health Declaration / HAP ID to go through the medicals before lodging the visa application. It helps reducing grant wait time.





jass123 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> can anybody answer my below queries:-
> 
> 1. Spouse/ Partner IELTS is mandatory for 189 or not, if the principal applicant has 60 points already.
> 2. Documents required for 189 visa required at which stage? After receiving the invitation or at the time of filing skillselect.
> 3. Immi account when will be made & who will give username and password.
> 
> Waiting for your reply.
> 
> regards
> 
> Jas


----------



## dakshch

Majician said:


> Hey guys come on report your grant !!!




I see grants for people who applied in March and April... Heck a few May applicants are also reporting grants.

Whats so special about their applications or whats wrong with ours ??? <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator.* 170 days for me, nearing 6 months.


It's high time we get rewarded for our patience.


----------



## dakshch

ankit_smart said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was reading about the number from which other people have received the call from AHC. Then I thought that I should check in my phone also If I have received a call from this number.
> 
> While finding this I number I got a call from a mobile number +91 8527444XXX and the call call was from AHC.
> 
> They where asking about the job, roles and responsibilities. While speaking,by mistake told them I was preparing for Ilets, they said you gave PTE and after that, all the questions were related to PTE. Like total time taken for PTE exam, which section comes first, how many students were there, which center, which date you gave exam, when did you first visited the center.
> 
> Hope that I have satisfied all her queries.




Thankyou for your post. It's really helpful.


----------



## Majician

prasanthkrish said:


> Dont worry man, In my experience with AHC they will clear their doubts in the call. They will extend the call till their doubts are cleared. So no need to worry.
> 
> I guess some 2015 guys are getting calls from AHC from past week.
> 
> Hope all 2015 will hear the Good news soon.


Hi Prasanth !!

Why are people getting verification calls from AHC? is it happening in India only? because I did not hear about it from any other country, any specific reason?

Thanks


----------



## Mkanth

Hi 189 visa 2015 guys,

I received grant (189) today morning. Thanks for helping me.
Apart from 189 visa 2016, some times, I used to bump into your thread as well for additional assistance (thanks majician).
see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-803.html

and updated on https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189

189 Visa (Lodged 11Jan16)
Tried Direct-Grant with Front loading below docs n and Failed[/I][/B], EA(Materials Engineer)-Applied10Mar15&+Ve on 27May15,PTE 72 Each,EOI(60pts-No Workexperience)-19Nov15&8Jan16;Uploaded 80 n 1221,Meds,PCC (Aus)1Mar15, PCC (Ind) 24Nov15;Co1(13Feb)(Brisbane):Further details of Aus.study; Co2(3Mar):Asked to separate Employment&Unemployment details,Gaps in Form80,More Aus.contact details;Co3(30Mar):Informed 'in Last stage' ,
Grant: 25March16


----------



## Laxmikanth513

Congratulations Mkanth,,,, enjoy the moment


----------



## Majician

Mkanth said:


> Hi 189 visa 2015 guys,
> 
> I received grant (189) today morning. Thanks for helping me.
> Apart from 189 visa 2016, some times, I used to bump into your thread as well for additional assistance (thanks majician).
> see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-803.html
> 
> and updated on https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189
> 
> 189 Visa (Lodged 11Jan16)
> Tried Direct-Grant with Front loading below docs n and Failed[/I][/B], EA(Materials Engineer)-Applied10Mar15&+Ve on 27May15,PTE 72 Each,EOI(60pts-No Workexperience)-19Nov15&8Jan16;Uploaded 80 n 1221,Meds,PCC (Aus)1Mar15, PCC (Ind) 24Nov15;Co1(13Feb)(Brisbane):Further details of Aus.study; Co2(3Mar):Asked to separate Employment&Unemployment details,Gaps in Form80,More Aus.contact details;Co3(30Mar):Informed 'in Last stage' ,
> Grant: 25March16


Congrats brother !!!

A big sigh of relief !!! Wish you best of luck ahead in life


----------



## prasanthkrish

Mkanth said:


> Hi 189 visa 2015 guys,
> 
> I received grant (189) today morning. Thanks for helping me.
> Apart from 189 visa 2016, some times, I used to bump into your thread as well for additional assistance (thanks majician).
> see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-803.html
> 
> and updated on https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189
> 
> 189 Visa (Lodged 11Jan16)
> Tried Direct-Grant with Front loading below docs n and Failed, EA(Materials Engineer)-Applied10Mar15&+Ve on 27May15,PTE 72 Each,EOI(60pts-No Workexperience)-19Nov15&8Jan16;Uploaded 80 n 1221,Meds,PCC (Aus)1Mar15, PCC (Ind) 24Nov15;Co1(13Feb)(Brisbane):Further details of Aus.study; Co2(3Mar):Asked to separate Employment&Unemployment details,Gaps in Form80,More Aus.contact details;Co3(30Mar):Informed 'in Last stage' ,
> Grant: 25March16


Congrats mate. All the best


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> Hi Prasanth !!
> 
> Why are people getting verification calls from AHC? is it happening in India only? because I did not hear about it from any other country, any specific reason?
> 
> Thanks


Brother,
I have no idea. I remember one guy in this forum got call from Egypt Aussie high commission. don't remember his name. 
But mostly employment verification call , I see for Guys from India.


----------



## Majician

prasanthkrish said:


> Brother,
> I have no idea. I remember one guy in this forum got call from Egypt Aussie high commission. don't remember his name.
> But mostly employment verification call , I see for Guys from India.


Yes I remember that too...I am really getting frustated now, can't hold myself anymore now !!


----------



## raj747

Hi guys,

today got this reply from 3rd case officer... 

Dear Mr Raj,

Thank you for your email. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible.

You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. 

This often includes various checks that are undertaken on each application and this can take some time.

The timeframe for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances.

Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.

You can be assured, however, that the Department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.


Kind Regards,

Sarah-Jane *<SNIP>* *kaju/moderator*


----------



## Majician

raj747 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> today got this reply from 3rd case officer...
> 
> Dear Mr Raj,
> 
> Thank you for your email. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible.
> 
> You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.
> 
> This often includes various checks that are undertaken on each application and this can take some time.
> 
> The timeframe for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> You can be assured, however, that the Department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Sarah-Jane *<SNIP>*


I got same email !!


----------



## Hman

Hi Majician:

When did you get the same email? How long would it take their visa to be granted when somebody gets such an email? I mean do you have any information from the previous members who had got such email and now their visa has granted. I don't remember exactly, but I think I have seen on this forum that people who get such emails, their visa had not been granted before July 1st 2015. 
Do you have more info?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Majician

Hman said:


> Hi Majician:
> 
> When did you get the same email? How long would it take their visa to be granted when somebody gets such an email? I mean do you have any information from the previous members who had got such email and now their visa has granted. I don't remember exactly, but I think I have seen on this forum that people who get such emails, their visa had not been granted before July 1st 2015.
> Do you have more info?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I sent them an email on 3rd March and they replied 31st March.

The contents are exactly similar.

And you know my situation:

Applied 14th Nov
CO 4th Dec
IP: 14th Nov

This year no news from them !!


----------



## Hman

Majician said:


> I sent them an email on 3rd March and they replied 31st March.
> 
> The contents are exactly similar.
> 
> And you know my situation:
> 
> Applied 14th Nov
> CO 4th Dec
> IP: 14th Nov
> 
> This year no news from them !!



Thanks fro your kinds. I have applied on 24 Nov. 2015 but still have not got that kind of email.


----------



## Majician

Hman said:


> Thanks fro your kinds. I have applied on 24 Nov. 2015 but still have not got that kind of email.


This email was a reply to my email about the status of my application


----------



## Rabbahs

raj747 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> today got this reply from 3rd case officer...
> 
> Dear Mr Raj,
> 
> Thank you for your email. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible.
> 
> You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.
> 
> This often includes various checks that are undertaken on each application and this can take some time.
> 
> The timeframe for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> You can be assured, however, that the Department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Sarah-Jane *<SNIP>* *kaju/moderator*


Good to know that you at least got a reply. For me I never got any reply from my Co, except once when he/she request for additional documents ... ages ago !!!


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> Yes I remember that too...I am really getting frustated now, can't hold myself anymore now !!


I can understand mate. I don't understand why they need so much time to take a decision. Guys who have applied in 2016 May are getting their grant. I saw one such case yesterday. Looks like DIBP moved their attention from 2015 Guys . Abandoned us.
Unlucky We


----------



## Sennara

We are feeling very frustrated as well. Someone in the same office applied in April and has already got his grant. And we are still waiting without any contact for more than 6 months. What utter nonsense.


----------



## vikaschandra

prasanthkrish said:


> Brother,
> I have no idea. I remember one guy in this forum got call from Egypt Aussie high commission. don't remember his name.
> But mostly employment verification call , I see for Guys from India.


Prasanth applicants living inf other parts of the world are also getting verification calls. At least 4 cases I know of for guys living in UAE and Oman, Saudi where they received such calls from AHC, Dubai


----------



## jass123

thanks for your reply.

But for the 1st question pl, elaborate your answer. My wife is a primary school teacher in a private school and I am a mechanical engineer .

I have checked on the points table and my score is 60.

I didn't want to apply for IELTS for my wife or required any partner skill points. 

Pl tell can I apply without Ielts of my wife.

regards

Jas


----------



## pras07

jass123 said:


> thanks for your reply.
> 
> But for the 1st question pl, elaborate your answer. My wife is a primary school teacher in a private school and I am a mechanical engineer .
> 
> I have checked on the points table and my score is 60.
> 
> I didn't want to apply for IELTS for my wife or required any partner skill points.
> 
> Pl tell can I apply without Ielts of my wife.
> 
> regards
> 
> Jas


If you don't want your wife to sit for IELTS exam then she has to get a letter from University stating that her education medium was English. That would be substitute of IELTS/PTE. You have to submit her degree/marksheets along with that certificate.


----------



## arun32

Celebrating 100th day after CO contact


----------



## shamisoman

hi friends.
1 year and 18days over after lodging my visa. i think,my internal and external checks has finished. today when i contacted DIBP, she told my file has again taken by the CO. Can you please tell me how many days it will take to get a decision from my CO? what is the maximum number of days for CO to take a decision on a file. please share your knowledge regarding this.


----------



## prasanthkrish

shamisoman said:


> hi friends.
> 1 year and 18days over after lodging my visa. i think,my internal and external checks has finished. today when i contacted DIBP, she told my file has again taken by the CO. Can you please tell me how many days it will take to get a decision from my CO? what is the maximum number of days for CO to take a decision on a file. please share your knowledge regarding this.


1 year and 18 days is way too much for the wait..Feeling sad for you mate.

Can you pls share your time line. 

Did you have any movement in your file during the External checks (Like mail to Employer, Call from AHC, Personal visit) or was it dead silent.


----------



## shamisoman

prasanthkrish,
It was dead silent during external checks. I didn't receive any cal or mail even my employer didn't get.


----------



## tusharbapu87

shamisoman said:


> hi friends.
> 1 year and 18days over after lodging my visa. i think,my internal and external checks has finished. today when i contacted DIBP, she told my file has again taken by the CO. Can you please tell me how many days it will take to get a decision from my CO? what is the maximum number of days for CO to take a decision on a file. please share your knowledge regarding this.


Same here 1 year and 14 day after visa Lodge. They have conducted physical verification at office then after nothing hear. Its too much yaar.


----------



## jibrr

*think*



tusharbapu87 said:


> Same here 1 year and 14 day after visa Lodge. They have conducted physical verification at office then after nothing hear. Its too much yaar.


maybe they are doing this to make us tired, so that we will go to another country


----------



## prasanthkrish

shamisoman said:


> prasanthkrish,
> It was dead silent during external checks. I didn't receive any cal or mail even my employer didn't get.


Dont worry brother... Everything will be sorted out soon.....Hope for the best....


----------



## TakinDecent

The wait is getting rediculous. Back in November, i got an email from my CO requesting medicals and giving me 28 days to do so. At the time, I was working in a rural area of Canada. I had a fight with my boss to taake time off in the middle of the project, I spent 2 vacation days (worth $500) and $600 in travel costs to get to the nearest doctor in Toronto and do the medical exam in time. And now they delay me for 6 month afterwards!!!!!!

If they are expecting to delay this much in my application, why force me to do the medicals back in november? They have no respect to peoples hard earned money and time!

Sorry for the rant, but Im realy mad because of this unprofessional and inefficient department and I need to vent somewhere.


----------



## kaju

TakinDecent said:


> The wait is getting rediculous. Back in November, i got an email from my CO requesting medicals and giving me 28 days to do so. At the time, I was working in a rural area of Canada. I had a fight with my boss to taake time off in the middle of the project, I spent 2 vacation days (worth $500) and $600 in travel costs to get to the nearest doctor in Toronto and do the medical exam in time. And now they delay me for 6 month afterwards!!!!!!
> 
> If they are expecting to delay this much in my application, why force me to do the medicals back in november? They have no respect to peoples hard earned money and time!
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but Im realy mad because of this unprofessional and inefficient department and I need to vent somewhere.


You need to calm down, and try and relax. It's hard, I know, but your grant will come. 

DIBP try to process applications in a timely way, so they need you to do your part on time, and you have. They probably have too. Even though they have likely processed your application as much as they can, (it may be otherwise ready to grant already) they likely have to wait too - and it's quite possibly not their fault at all.

Chances are very good that they can do nothing and are waiting for a security check to be returned - they have no control over how long those take, and my guess is, many DIBP Case Officers are unhappy that they can't grant you and have to keep old cases waiting, as well as making them deal with lots of very frustrated clients. 

Security checks can take a long time - it may be that the 12,000 Syrian refugees that Australia is in the process of taking is slowing the clearance process, as they all have to be cleared too, and I imagine that checking would be quite intensive.

In any case, you won't help yourself by being annoyed, frustrating as it is for you and very many others. Perhaps just think about who you are calling unprofessional and inefficient, when you don't know who is actually responsible for any delay, or why.


----------



## batra786

Hello Friends

What is the actual wait time for 189 with 60 points?
(with competent English)

Thanks


----------



## Majician

Well guys some stats to unwind myself !!

So far this year (2015-2016) they have invited 27,600 applicants

On an average if we consider 3 people per application i.e :

1. Main applicant
2. Spouse
3. Minor Child 

That makes 3600 + 1800 + 900 = 6300

So, 27,600 x 6300 = 173,880,000 AUD

So it is like 174 Million Australian Dollars so far.

Please correct me if I am wrong because thats a whopping sum of money.

Now lets see what we suffer !!!

We suppose they have less manpower !!

External checks takes around 6 months or more !!

Just one line to call from offshore and no legit response !!

Days, weeks and months of misery !!!


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> Well guys some stats to unwind myself !!
> 
> So far this year (2015-2016) they have invited 27,600 applicants
> 
> On an average if we consider 3 people per application i.e :
> 
> 1. Main applicant
> 2. Spouse
> 3. Minor Child
> 
> That makes 3600 + 1800 + 900 = 6300
> 
> So, 27,600 x 6300 = 173,880,000 AUD
> 
> So it is like 174 Million Australian Dollars so far.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong because thats a whopping sum of money.
> 
> Now lets see what we suffer !!!
> 
> We suppose they have less manpower !!
> 
> External checks takes around 6 months or more !!
> 
> Just one line to call from offshore and no legit response !!
> 
> Days, weeks and months of misery !!!


Wow, Mate...Thats a hell of a finding......They get more money from us and they completely ignore us.......what more can i say...


----------



## raj747

*Grant Guys...*

Hi Guys,


*Finally Got **Grant* *Today... * After 190 hard days...* Thank you so much for your support guys... *


----------



## Abhi6060

raj747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> *Finally Got **Grant* *Today... * After 190 hard days...* Thank you so much for your support guys... *




Congrats Raj,
It gives Ray of hope. I'm with the same occupation code. 
Good luck for new journey.


----------



## Laxmikanth513

Congratulations Raj,,,


----------



## andreyx108b

raj747 said:


> Hi Guys, Finally Got Grant Today... After 190 hard days... Thank you so much for your support guys...


Good stuff! Congrats!)


----------



## deepgill

raj747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> *Finally Got **Grant* *Today... * After 190 hard days...* Thank you so much for your support guys... *


Really good news raj congratulations


----------



## Majician

raj747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> *Finally Got **Grant* *Today... * After 190 hard days...* Thank you so much for your support guys... *


Congrats Raj,

Was it Adelaide or Brisbane??

Can you share your timeline and when did you sent email for which they replied yesterday??


----------



## dakshch

raj747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> *Finally Got **Grant* *Today... * After 190 hard days...* Thank you so much for your support guys... *




Congratulations Raj... It makes me really happy and envious to see your grant. Your wait is over. Enjoy 

172 days and counting....


----------



## uttara

raj747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> *Finally Got **Grant* *Today... * After 190 hard days...* Thank you so much for your support guys... *


congrats


----------



## prasanthkrish

raj747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> *Finally Got **Grant* *Today... * After 190 hard days...* Thank you so much for your support guys... *


Congrats mate.....all the best for future


----------



## Hman

Congrats Raj

Have a great journey.


----------



## manreetvirk

Raj747's grant is again a ray of hope......


----------



## Obik

Hello Guys

Finally I recieved Golden E-mail for me and my wife, approximately after 7 month. Alkhumdu-Lillah! Thanks for Al-mighty God. Bundle of thanks for all of you as well, as I was getting helps over here during my process.

I don't know why DIBP took too long for my grant. I requested 10 points for my experience, but I think no employment verification was made. 

Last month when I called them for status updates, lady over the phone tell me CO will revisit your application next month, but after 2 days I received CO e-mail for providing polio vaccination certificate. Same thing happen to my call yesterday. I was bit aggressive that I am really disappointed from DIBP, and the staff over the phone gave me general response without asking my Passport detail, but when I make some reasoning then he ask my passport detail, and after a holding call, tell me that CO will revisit your application in the coming week. And today I get the grant letter. 

I am confused how they work? 

Any way thanks to all of you for support and help.


----------



## tikki2282

raj747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> *Finally Got **Grant* *Today... * After 190 hard days...* Thank you so much for your support guys... *




Congrats raj


----------



## jibrr

*spot on*



TakinDecent said:


> The wait is getting rediculous. Back in November, i got an email from my CO requesting medicals and giving me 28 days to do so. At the time, I was working in a rural area of Canada. I had a fight with my boss to taake time off in the middle of the project, I spent 2 vacation days (worth $500) and $600 in travel costs to get to the nearest doctor in Toronto and do the medical exam in time. And now they delay me for 6 month afterwards!!!!!!
> 
> If they are expecting to delay this much in my application, why force me to do the medicals back in november? They have no respect to peoples hard earned money and time!
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but Im realy mad because of this unprofessional and inefficient department and I need to vent somewhere.


absolutely right my man


----------



## jibrr

*white collar*



Majician said:


> Well guys some stats to unwind myself !!
> 
> So far this year (2015-2016) they have invited 27,600 applicants
> 
> On an average if we consider 3 people per application i.e :
> 
> 1. Main applicant
> 2. Spouse
> 3. Minor Child
> 
> That makes 3600 + 1800 + 900 = 6300
> 
> So, 27,600 x 6300 = 173,880,000 AUD
> 
> So it is like 174 Million Australian Dollars so far.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong because thats a whopping sum of money.
> 
> Now lets see what we suffer !!!
> 
> We suppose they have less manpower !!
> 
> External checks takes around 6 months or more !!
> 
> Just one line to call from offshore and no legit response !!
> 
> Days, weeks and months of misery !!!


it is just an immoral activity done in a sophisticated and legal way

but fear not my friend, have faith in god

karma is fair to all, what goes around comes around

the suffering caused to us shall be returned to them with interest, by god


----------



## andreyx108b

jibrr said:


> it is just an immoral activity done in a sophisticated and legal way but fear not my friend, have faith in god karma is fair to all, what goes around comes around the suffering caused to us shall be returned to them with interest, by god


How could one even write all these... I cant find a proper phrase. What a horrible attitude!! 

If someone is not happy - best advise dont opt in for immigration. 

Its not a right, its a privilege - wait for your turn to come.


----------



## gaus

raj747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> *Finally Got **Grant* *Today... * After 190 hard days...* Thank you so much for your support guys... *


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## kaju

jibrr said:


> it is just an immoral activity done in a sophisticated and legal way
> 
> but fear not my friend, have faith in god
> 
> karma is fair to all, what goes around comes around
> 
> the suffering caused to us shall be returned to them with interest, by god


Come on guys, you're getting a bit silly.

DIBP spends far more than it gets back in visa fees, and nobody is compelling you to apply for a visa. Australia certainly doesn't owe anyone free entry - if you think it is too much, don't apply - visa charges are certainly not immoral!

Waiting is difficult, no question. But to suggest there will be some kind of retribution for DIBP is unacceptable. 

Naturally you are annoyed and frustrated, and I am not a lawyer, but just as innocent joking about bombs at an airport counter is not acceptable, although you may not think so, what you have written about "the suffering caused shall be returned to them with interest, by god" is entirely unacceptable. You can't go round saying things that can be interpreted as threatening a government department.

Chances are that DIBP are simply doing their job normally - they are certainly not delaying your or any grant because they want to.

It is highly probable that if they are not asking you for more information, they have processed your case as much as they can and are waiting for a security check to come back - and they have already told many applicants this! DIBP have NO involvement and NO control over this.

It may be that ASIO currently has to use some resources to check the 12,000 refugee places being given to Syrian refugees - I imagine they will be very thorough checks. But even normal checks for normal applicants have to be done, and have to be thorough.

If DIBP says "nothing else we need from you, your case is being processed, sorry, waiting for checks" what else do you think they can say? They are telling you the truth - and they DO NOT know how long those checks will take.

However, if you look at people's history in this forum, you will find that everyone does get granted although some take a long time. 

You will very rarely hear of someone being refused due to adverse security checks, but that's not to say it doesn't happen. I assume you'd rather live in Australia without those would-be applicants, I and the people already in Australia certainly want it that way. 

There's not a lot that can be done - apart from waiting - but as you can see from this and other threads, at some time, (hopefully soon!) your visa will be granted. 

(this is just an example - DIBP were waiting, but everything bar the clearance was ready to go, they got that, and granted the visa very quickly. Most likely it was otherwise ready for them to hit the grant button!  ..: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2015-gang-2182.html#post10283530)


----------



## YuviSingh

Hi Guys,

I am filling my application using immiaccount for Visa 189.

It shows total 17 pages.
Two pages are missing.

After clicking next on 4/17 it takes to 6/17
and after clicking next on 6/17 it takes to 8/17. Rest all pages are fine

Is it something normal or do i need to report this ?

Can someone help on this ?


----------



## ankit_smart

raj747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally Got Grant Today... After 190 hard days... Thank you so much for your support guys...


Congratulations raj,

Seems like your the note worked!!


----------



## vikaschandra

raj747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> *Finally Got **Grant* *Today... * After 190 hard days...* Thank you so much for your support guys... *


Congratulations Raj


----------



## vikaschandra

Obik said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Finally I recieved Golden E-mail for me and my wife, approximately after 7 month. Alkhumdu-Lillah! Thanks for Al-mighty God. Bundle of thanks for all of you as well, as I was getting helps over here during my process.
> 
> I don't know why DIBP took too long for my grant. I requested 10 points for my experience, but I think no employment verification was made.
> 
> Last month when I called them for status updates, lady over the phone tell me CO will revisit your application next month, but after 2 days I received CO e-mail for providing polio vaccination certificate. Same thing happen to my call yesterday. I was bit aggressive that I am really disappointed from DIBP, and the staff over the phone gave me general response without asking my Passport detail, but when I make some reasoning then he ask my passport detail, and after a holding call, tell me that CO will revisit your application in the coming week. And today I get the grant letter.
> 
> I am confused how they work?
> 
> Any way thanks to all of you for support and help.


Congratulations Obik


----------



## deepgill

Obik said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Finally I recieved Golden E-mail for me and my wife, approximately after 7 month. Alkhumdu-Lillah! Thanks for Al-mighty God. Bundle of thanks for all of you as well, as I was getting helps over here during my process.
> 
> I don't know why DIBP took too long for my grant. I requested 10 points for my experience, but I think no employment verification was made.
> 
> Last month when I called them for status updates, lady over the phone tell me CO will revisit your application next month, but after 2 days I received CO e-mail for providing polio vaccination certificate. Same thing happen to my call yesterday. I was bit aggressive that I am really disappointed from DIBP, and the staff over the phone gave me general response without asking my Passport detail, but when I make some reasoning then he ask my passport detail, and after a holding call, tell me that CO will revisit your application in the coming week. And today I get the grant letter.
> 
> I am confused how they work?
> 
> Any way thanks to all of you for support and help.


Congratulations... Obik☺


----------



## raj747

deepgill said:


> Really good news raj congratulations



Thanks deepgill,

Sad that you facing NJ situation.. don't worry You will get you grant soon...


----------



## KeeDa

ShammiSyan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am filling my application using immiaccount for Visa 189.
> 
> It shows total 17 pages.
> Two pages are missing.
> 
> After clicking next on 4/17 it takes to 6/17
> and after clicking next on 6/17 it takes to 8/17. Rest all pages are fine
> 
> Is it something normal or do i need to report this ?
> 
> Can someone help on this ?


Missing 5/17 was heard of last year and it was normal. I guess you can ignore it, or if you are too concerned, write to the skilled.support email ID.


----------



## raj747

Majician said:


> Congrats Raj,
> 
> Was it Adelaide or Brisbane??
> 
> Can you share your timeline and when did you sent email for which they replied yesterday??



Thanks buddy... on 13th of this month i sent an email to them.. i got reply on 25th saying " The timeframe for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances.

Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application."

One day after that mail got my grant..


----------



## YuviSingh

KeeDa said:


> Missing 5/17 was heard of last year and it was normal. I guess you can ignore it, or if you are too concerned, write to the skilled.support email ID.


Which email Id to send it to ?

As both 5/17 and 7/17 are missing


----------



## raj747

ankit_smart said:


> Congratulations raj,
> 
> Seems like your the note worked!!



hahaha.. i think so.. i explained how this waiting times killing my future plans and how hard is to sit idle without any kind of information in that email..


----------



## JAN84

raj747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> *Finally Got **Grant* *Today... * After 190 hard days...* Thank you so much for your support guys... *


Congrats Raj747.. The wait is over now..Enjoy


----------



## JAN84

Obik said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Finally I recieved Golden E-mail for me and my wife, approximately after 7 month. Alkhumdu-Lillah! Thanks for Al-mighty God. Bundle of thanks for all of you as well, as I was getting helps over here during my process.
> 
> I don't know why DIBP took too long for my grant. I requested 10 points for my experience, but I think no employment verification was made.
> 
> Last month when I called them for status updates, lady over the phone tell me CO will revisit your application next month, but after 2 days I received CO e-mail for providing polio vaccination certificate. Same thing happen to my call yesterday. I was bit aggressive that I am really disappointed from DIBP, and the staff over the phone gave me general response without asking my Passport detail, but when I make some reasoning then he ask my passport detail, and after a holding call, tell me that CO will revisit your application in the coming week. And today I get the grant letter.
> 
> I am confused how they work?
> 
> Any way thanks to all of you for support and help.


Congrats Obik.. Enjoy


----------



## Moneyjheeta

vikaschandra said:


> raj747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> *Finally Got **Grant* *Today... * After 190 hard days...* Thank you so much for your support guys... *
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Raj
Click to expand...

Hi vikaschandra
I have switched to new company after invitation....so in visa application can i send recent company details also...25 days old job....not assessed...got senior position.. Plz reply


----------



## Tenochitlan

kaju said:


> ...
> Chances are that DIBP are simply doing their job normally...
> ...
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2015-gang-2182.html#post10283530)


The thing is that they have already demonstrated their performance in terms of subclass 175 visas.

Many people just lended significant amount of money to DIAC in 2012. And after 3 years they got them back with zero outcome. Nice job.


----------



## vikaschandra

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi vikaschandra
> I have switched to new company after invitation....so in visa application can i send recent company details also...25 days old job....not assessed...got senior position.. Plz reply


Yes you should provide details of your current company as well.


----------



## Obik

deepgill said:


> Congratulations... Obik☺


Thanks very much Deepgill


----------



## Obik

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Obik


Thanks very much Vikaschandra.


----------



## YuviSingh

KeeDa said:


> Missing 5/17 was heard of last year and it was normal. I guess you can ignore it, or if you are too concerned, write to the skilled.support email ID.


Looks like it is fine.

5/17 as someone said is page about children. Don't know what relationship status one has to select to get that visible.

On page 6/17, just to check, i selected yes for intending migrant. Then page 7/17 appeared.

So it looks good.


----------



## kaju

Tenochitlan said:


> The thing is that they have already demonstrated their performance in terms of subclass 175 visas.
> 
> Many people just lended significant amount of money to DIAC in 2012. And after 3 years they got them back with zero outcome. Nice job.



And that "Nice job" didn't have much to do with DIAC. 

The number of 175 visa positions (too many) was decided by government in conjunction with the Dept of Employment, and simply implemented by DIAC.

Just as people complain now about why DIBP allows what some people see as too many jobs in a specific field, those numbers too, are not chosen by DIBP. 

And in the case of 175 visas, which admittedly was a hopeless fiasco, that was a political decision by the government, signed off on by the assistant immigration minister. DIAC and now DIBP ,do what they are told to do.

But yes, the method was unfair, and the outcome was wrong, I agree.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

kaju said:


> You need to calm down, and try and relax. It's hard, I know, but your grant will come.
> 
> DIBP try to process applications in a timely way, so they need you to do your part on time, and you have. They probably have too. Even though they have likely processed your application as much as they can, (it may be otherwise ready to grant already) they likely have to wait too - and it's quite possibly not their fault at all.
> 
> Chances are very good that they can do nothing and are waiting for a security check to be returned - they have no control over how long those take, and my guess is, many DIBP Case Officers are unhappy that they can't grant you and have to keep old cases waiting, as well as making them deal with lots of very frustrated clients.
> 
> Security checks can take a long time - it may be that the 12,000 Syrian refugees that Australia is in the process of taking is slowing the clearance process, as they all have to be cleared too, and I imagine that checking would be quite intensive.
> 
> In any case, you won't help yourself by being annoyed, frustrating as it is for you and very many others. Perhaps just think about who you are calling unprofessional and inefficient, when you don't know who is actually responsible for any delay, or why.


For us face is DIBP and I always say onething if DIBP becomes little bit transparent towards progress of application, lot of people would get release in frustration ..


----------



## MissionAus_2016

raj747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> *Finally Got **Grant* *Today... * After 190 hard days...* Thank you so much for your support guys... *


Congratulations.. Finally this weekend will be one of the best weekends of your life.

Relax and enjoy!!


----------



## kaju

jitinbhasin21 said:


> For us face is DIBP and I always say onething if DIBP becomes little bit transparent towards progress of application, lot of people would get release in frustration ..



Yes, I agree - but even if you know everything else is done (pretty easy guess when they stop asking for anything) and you are waiting still after months for a security check, the frustration will still be huge. 

And it's no good complaining to DIBP, calling them names, etc, as they can't do anything about that, and there is (and rightly so) truly no way ever that ASIO is going to explain what they do or how long it will take to DIBP, let alone any applicant. 

But just some link where people can access their application status, with indication that all other criteria have been met, and with an *incomplete* next to security checks (sort of thing), along with a note that DIBP don't know how long these external checks will take might be of some limited help. 

Maybe one day!  In the meantime though, just know that your (everyone's) visa grant will come.


----------



## YuviSingh

Will adding Passport and Pan card as "others" National Identity Card be good ?

Don't have adhaar or birth certificate.


----------



## Kirkoven

kaju said:


> Yes, I agree - but even if you know everything else is done (pretty easy guess when they stop asking for anything) and you are waiting still after months for a security check, the frustration will still be huge.
> 
> And it's no good complaining to DIBP, calling them names, etc, as they can't do anything about that, and there is (and rightly so) truly no way ever that ASIO is going to explain what they do or how long it will take to DIBP, let alone any applicant.
> 
> But just some link where people can access their application status, with indication that all other criteria have been met, and with an *incomplete* next to security checks (sort of thing), along with a note that DIBP don't know how long these external checks will take might be of some limited help.
> 
> Maybe one day!  In the meantime though, just know that your (everyone's) visa grant will come.



Kaju, your posts, put at ease many frustrated / depressed minds today.

The thing is that even if we try not to think about it especially when many months have passed, many life / career decisions for us as well as our family members are pending for the outcome of these applications. 

It is, without a doubt, one of the most important events affecting one' life. 
Imagine that You have proposed to your love of your life and he/she tells You that they cannot give You their answer now and You need to give them some time. And then he/she keeps putting off giving You an answer for months and months without indicating any deadline or information.
This is what we are feeling right now 

You are right that DIBP is not really the culprit here, but a little more transparency to our applications, as You have suggested, would have been really beneficial for the applicants experiencing these long waiting periods.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

congrats obik...

im mentally preparing myself for a 6 month wait...




Obik said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Finally I recieved Golden E-mail for me and my wife, approximately after 7 month. Alkhumdu-Lillah! Thanks for Al-mighty God. Bundle of thanks for all of you as well, as I was getting helps over here during my process.
> 
> I don't know why DIBP took too long for my grant. I requested 10 points for my experience, but I think no employment verification was made.
> 
> Last month when I called them for status updates, lady over the phone tell me CO will revisit your application next month, but after 2 days I received CO e-mail for providing polio vaccination certificate. Same thing happen to my call yesterday. I was bit aggressive that I am really disappointed from DIBP, and the staff over the phone gave me general response without asking my Passport detail, but when I make some reasoning then he ask my passport detail, and after a holding call, tell me that CO will revisit your application in the coming week. And today I get the grant letter.
> 
> I am confused how they work?
> 
> Any way thanks to all of you for support and help.


----------



## Hman

Obik said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Finally I recieved Golden E-mail for me and my wife, approximately after 7 month. Alkhumdu-Lillah! Thanks for Al-mighty God. Bundle of thanks for all of you as well, as I was getting helps over here during my process.
> 
> I don't know why DIBP took too long for my grant. I requested 10 points for my experience, but I think no employment verification was made.
> 
> Last month when I called them for status updates, lady over the phone tell me CO will revisit your application next month, but after 2 days I received CO e-mail for providing polio vaccination certificate. Same thing happen to my call yesterday. I was bit aggressive that I am really disappointed from DIBP, and the staff over the phone gave me general response without asking my Passport detail, but when I make some reasoning then he ask my passport detail, and after a holding call, tell me that CO will revisit your application in the coming week. And today I get the grant letter.
> 
> I am confused how they work?
> 
> Any way thanks to all of you for support and help.


Congratulations Obik. Have a good journey. 
Where did you call? I mean it was Adelide or Brisbane? Or you called DIBP number?

Thanks in advance


----------



## TakinDecent

kaju said:


> You need to calm down, and try and relax. It's hard, I know, but your grant will come.
> 
> DIBP try to process applications in a timely way, so they need you to do your part on time, and you have. They probably have too. Even though they have likely processed your application as much as they can, (it may be otherwise ready to grant already) they likely have to wait too - and it's quite possibly not their fault at all.
> 
> Chances are very good that they can do nothing and are waiting for a security check to be returned - they have no control over how long those take, and my guess is, many DIBP Case Officers are unhappy that they can't grant you and have to keep old cases waiting, as well as making them deal with lots of very frustrated clients.
> 
> Security checks can take a long time - it may be that the 12,000 Syrian refugees that Australia is in the process of taking is slowing the clearance process, as they all have to be cleared too, and I imagine that checking would be quite intensive.
> 
> In any case, you won't help yourself by being annoyed, frustrating as it is for you and very many others. Perhaps just think about who you are calling unprofessional and inefficient, when you don't know who is actually responsible for any delay, or why.



My issue with DIBP is the lack of communication and transparency. Every couple months I call to ask about my application and I get the same answer "routine processing". Why is my routine processing taking 7+ months while others take 2-3 months or some take 12+ months? Giving more information to applicants will go a long way enhancing everyone's experience and reduce the number of enquiries and complaints (like mine)

The last time I called I asked whether there are updates to my file since the medicals were submitted in early December. The answer was no. My main issue was that these medicals were requested at the most inconvenient time possible for me and then I discover that they haven't even looked at them yet. It made me mad. 

A better alternative would have been "we expect your application to take X months please make sure you have your medicals done by then". This would have given me realistic expectations and gave me the flexibility to get medicals at a more convenient time.

I know this is not the fault of COs and that they are just doing their jobs. the problem is from higher up. I'm also concerned that 189 visas will cap and cease if a new political party gets into power after the July elections and they decide to change things. This has already happened with other visa classes and the delay is making me nervous.


----------



## Majician

TakinDecent said:


> My issue with DIBP is the lack of communication and transparency. Every couple months I call to ask about my application and I get the same answer "routine processing". Why is my routine processing taking 7+ months while others take 2-3 months or some take 12+ months? Giving more information to applicants will go a long way enhancing everyone's experience and reduce the number of enquiries and complaints (like mine)
> 
> The last time I called I asked whether there are updates to my file since the medicals were submitted in early December. The answer was no. My main issue was that these medicals were requested at the most inconvenient time possible for me and then I discover that they haven't even looked at them yet. It made me mad.
> 
> A better alternative would have been "we expect your application to take X months please make sure you have your medicals done by then". This would have given me realistic expectations and gave me the flexibility to get medicals at a more convenient time.
> 
> I know this is not the fault of COs and that they are just doing their jobs. the problem is from higher up. I'm also concerned that 189 visas will cap and cease if a new political party gets into power after the July elections and they decide to change things. This has already happened with other visa classes and the delay is making me nervous.


I also had to call my family back to Saudi Arabia for 2 weeks just for PCC, as they don't issue PCC unless you're here, it was hectic and expensive at the same time, yet it is more than 5 months and I haven't heard anything from them this year


----------



## suresh1981

Hi All,

Finally, nearly 6 months since lodging my application, I received the grant notification yesterday.

I would like to thank one and all who gave some valuable and timely information.

I wish everyone who have applied and waiting for their turn.

Thanks once again.

Suresh.S

ANZSCO Code: 233211 (65 Points)

02/Dec/15: Visa Lodged
17/Dec/15: 1st CO Contact - Adelaide (Request for Information) - General Requirement
02/Jan/16: Information uploaded including Medical, PCC
15/Feb/16: 2nd CO Contact - Request for more information
02/Mar/16: Additional Info Uploaded
27/May/16: VISA Granted


----------



## Greg1946

suresh1981 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, nearly 6 months since lodging my application, I received the grant notification yesterday.
> 
> I would like to thank one and all who gave some valuable and timely information.
> 
> I wish everyone who have applied and waiting for their turn.
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> Suresh.S
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233211 (65 Points)
> 
> 02/Dec/15: Visa Lodged
> 17/Dec/15: 1st CO Contact - Adelaide (Request for Information) - General Requirement
> 02/Jan/16: Information uploaded including Medical, PCC
> 15/Feb/16: 2nd CO Contact - Request for more information
> 02/Mar/16: Additional Info Uploaded
> 27/May/16: VISA Granted


Congrats and all the best . Hope some of us waiting equally long get our grants by next week


----------



## prasanthkrish

suresh1981 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, nearly 6 months since lodging my application, I received the grant notification yesterday.
> 
> I would like to thank one and all who gave some valuable and timely information.
> 
> I wish everyone who have applied and waiting for their turn.
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> Suresh.S
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233211 (65 Points)
> 
> 02/Dec/15: Visa Lodged
> 17/Dec/15: 1st CO Contact - Adelaide (Request for Information) - General Requirement
> 02/Jan/16: Information uploaded including Medical, PCC
> 15/Feb/16: 2nd CO Contact - Request for more information
> 02/Mar/16: Additional Info Uploaded
> 27/May/16: VISA Granted


Congrats mate. ALL the best


----------



## YuviSingh

How much ahead can we schedule an appointment for PCC using Passport Seva Portal?

When can we generate HAP ID, only after submitting the application?

or even before it ?


----------



## KeeDa

ShammiSyan said:


> How much ahead can we schedule an appointment for PCC using Passport Seva Portal?
> 
> When can we generate HAP ID, only after submitting the application?
> 
> or even before it ?


1. PCC: It does not give you an option to choose dates, but rather shows you earliest available dates at a few PSKs nearby. I think it gives you a choice of 3 dates and PSKs, but you definitely cannot input a date of your choice. It could be the very next day or a week depending on where you live.

2. Medicals: You can before submitting the visa application. See here for more details: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html*


----------



## dakshch

173 days... Will reach 6 months in a week... Sighh


----------



## YuviSingh

KeeDa said:


> 1. PCC: It does not give you an option to choose dates, but rather shows you earliest available dates at a few PSKs nearby. I think it gives you a choice of 3 dates and PSKs, but you definitely cannot input a date of your choice. It could be the very next day or a week depending on where you live.
> 
> 2. Medicals: You can before submitting the visa application. See here for more details: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html*


Thanks

On DIBP it is mentioned:

"If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application."

So if we want to do it after we submit the application. Do we need to wait for Case Officer as mentioned above?

I did my medical for 457 earlier this month but i know that won't suffice as only 
502 Chest X-ray Examination 
501 Medical Examination

were done.
and as far as i know number of tests for 189 are more.

So do we need to wait for case officer to tell or just get it done once i click the submit button?


----------



## YuviSingh

Umas said:


> This is a software glitch ... Manyof us faced the same issue ..
> 
> You can use 'update us' link to inform about your previous travel details


Hi,

Can you tell how to go about this, facing something similar?

========================================

"Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or applied for a Visa?"

This page comes on 5/17 but somehow i am not able to see this.

Also i have got 457 issued by my company a month back but haven't travelled as yet. So i should answer it as yes right, as i have applied for visa previously?

Can you help with this? How will this page be visible ?

Thanks


----------



## YuviSingh

Tatsie1379 said:


> Hi Experts, need your help again.
> 
> I do not have this question when I fill up the form:
> *Previous Travel to Australia*
> Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
> 
> However, when I print the form, the above question is there.
> 
> And, fyi, I have travelled to Australia under Visa 600 last year.
> 
> Hope you can help me out on this.



Hi,

Can you tell how to go about this, facing something similar? Both questions are missing
As keeda mentioned in this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/879554-189-visa-lodging-query.html

========================================

Additional identity questions
Provide further details below, where available.

Previous travel to Australia
Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?

This page comes on 5/17 but somehow i am not able to see this.

Also i have got 457 issued by my company a month back but haven't travelled as yet. So i should answer it as yes right, as i have applied for visa previously?

Can you help with this? How will this page be visible ?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

ShammiSyan said:


> Thanks
> 
> On DIBP it is mentioned:
> 
> "If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application."
> 
> So if we want to do it after we submit the application. Do we need to wait for Case Officer as mentioned above?
> 
> I did my medical for 457 earlier this month but i know that won't suffice as only
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination
> 501 Medical Examination
> 
> were done.
> and as far as i know number of tests for 189 are more.
> 
> So do we need to wait for case officer to tell or just get it done once i click the submit button?


Yes, PR visa application requires the 707 HIV Test as well. As you found out from other threads and previous experiences on the forum, you will have to undertake medicals again. I suggest you to not wait for a CO to come around asking for these or else it will only delay your application. After having submitted the visa application, you will see a link to arrange medical tests under each person. Click the link, fill up the declaration form, and print the referral letter (the one which has your HAP ID). Visit the medical center with this letter for the tests.


----------



## YuviSingh

KeeDa said:


> Yes, PR visa application requires the 707 HIV Test as well. As you found out from other threads and previous experiences on the forum, you will have to undertake medicals again. I suggest you to not wait for a CO to come around asking for these or else it will only delay your application. After having submitted the visa application, you will see a link to arrange medical tests under each person. Click the link, fill up the declaration form, and print the referral letter (the one which has your HAP ID). Visit the medical center with this letter for the tests.


Thanks for the perfect reply.


----------



## Majician

Ok guys !!! The countdown begins !!!


----------



## Sennara

I just called them again out of desperation. This time a much nicer officer answered and he told me the application is in final stage and they are going to make a decision very soon. I'm feeling nervous. Fingers crossed for the grant to come soon, for all of you who've been waiting for a long time too.


----------



## Greg1946

Guys any cases of July / August/ September and October still pending

Applied in August and still waiting. It has been 2.5 months since last CO contact and 6 weeks since submission of documents 

Called last week was told that I should hear sooner than later. Be patient and wait for the good news 

Tired and frustrated. Not sure how long more to wait. Have been waiting for 10 months already


----------



## andreyx108b

Greg1946 said:


> Guys any cases of July / August/ September and October still pending Applied in August and still waiting. It has been 2.5 months since last CO contact and 6 weeks since submission of documents Called last week was told that I should hear sooner than later. Be patient and wait for the good news Tired and frustrated. Not sure how long more to wait. Have been waiting for 10 months already


Quite a few


----------



## Greg1946

Andrey any idea if the decision team is different than the processing team

I have been told that my case was last reviewed on the 16th of May and it seems like no additional information is required from your end. It is now only awaiting a decision


----------



## uttara

Greg1946 said:


> Guys any cases of July / August/ September and October still pending
> 
> Applied in August and still waiting. It has been 2.5 months since last CO contact and 6 weeks since submission of documents
> 
> Called last week was told that I should hear sooner than later. Be patient and wait for the good news
> 
> Tired and frustrated. Not sure how long more to wait. Have been waiting for 10 months already


I have been waiting since last 10 months as well (July applicant)


----------



## andreyx108b

Greg1946 said:


> Andrey any idea if the decision team is different than the processing team I have been told that my case was last reviewed on the 16th of May and it seems like no additional information is required from your end. It is now only awaiting a decision


Thats normal -they move cases around ...


----------



## Greg1946

andreyx108b said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andrey any idea if the decision team is different than the processing team I have been told that my case was last reviewed on the 16th of May and it seems like no additional information is required from your end. It is now only awaiting a decision
> 
> 
> 
> Thats normal -they move cases around ...
Click to expand...

Ok wait is painful . Hope this misery ends at the earliest for some of us waiting for so long


----------



## ankit_smart

Hi,

Guys got my visa today! It was direct grant. 

Finally Now can take some decisions in my life.

EOI : 22/10/2015
INVITATION : 7 JAN 2016
VISA LODGED : 15 JAN 16
VERIFICATION CALL : 25 MAY 2016
GRANT : 30 MAY 2016

Will post in detail later.

Thank you for your help and support guys.


----------



## andreyx108b

ankit_smart said:


> Hi, Guys got my visa today! It was direct grant. Finally Now can take some decisions in my life. EOI : 22/10/2015 INVITATION : 7 JAN 2016 VISA LODGED : 15 JAN 16 VERIFICATION CALL : 25 MAY 2016 GRANT : 30 MAY 2016 Will post in detail later. Thank you for your help and support guys.


Congrats! Good luck!)


----------



## mustafa makram

hey guys, 

i will be going on visit to turkey for 5 days, should i inform CO or something? please suggest


----------



## amitsingh10

Hi All,

I got golden mail today at @ 5:51AM IST and PR is granted for myself, wife and my son. no employment verification for my case. I wish everyone all the best and everyone will get there grant soon. 

Code 261313 (65 Points)
Visa Lodge : 01/12/2015
CO Contact : 22/12/2015 for my and partner PCC (India & USA) and medical
PCC submitted : 21/04/2016 and click on information provided on immi act
Grant : 30/05/2016 ( Brisbane)


----------



## aussieby2016

amitsingh10 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got golden mail today at @ 5:51AM IST and PR is granted for myself, wife and my son. no employment verification for my case. I wish everyone all the best and everyone will get there grant soon.
> 
> Code 261313 (65 Points)
> Visa Lodge : 01/12/2015
> CO Contact : 22/12/2015 for my and partner PCC (India & USA) and medical
> PCC submitted : 21/04/2016 and click on information provided on immi act
> Grant : 30/05/2016 ( Brisbane)


congrats amit.....


----------



## andreyx108b

amitsingh10 said:


> Hi All, I got golden mail today at @ 5:51AM IST and PR is granted for myself, wife and my son. no employment verification for my case. I wish everyone all the best and everyone will get there grant soon. Code 261313 (65 Points) Visa Lodge : 01/12/2015 CO Contact : 22/12/2015 for my and partner PCC (India & USA) and medical PCC submitted : 21/04/2016 and click on information provided on immi act Grant : 30/05/2016 ( Brisbane)


Congrats!


----------



## uttara

ankit_smart said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys got my visa today! It was direct grant.
> 
> Finally Now can take some decisions in my life.
> 
> EOI : 22/10/2015
> INVITATION : 7 JAN 2016
> VISA LODGED : 15 JAN 16
> VERIFICATION CALL : 25 MAY 2016
> GRANT : 30 MAY 2016
> 
> Will post in detail later.
> 
> Thank you for your help and support guys.


Congrats! Did you contact DIBP after lodging your visa application?


----------



## JAN84

ankit_smart said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys got my visa today! It was direct grant.
> 
> Finally Now can take some decisions in my life.
> 
> EOI : 22/10/2015
> INVITATION : 7 JAN 2016
> VISA LODGED : 15 JAN 16
> VERIFICATION CALL : 25 MAY 2016
> GRANT : 30 MAY 2016
> 
> Will post in detail later.
> 
> Thank you for your help and support guys.


Congrats Ankit..


----------



## JAN84

amitsingh10 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got golden mail today at @ 5:51AM IST and PR is granted for myself, wife and my son. no employment verification for my case. I wish everyone all the best and everyone will get there grant soon.
> 
> Code 261313 (65 Points)
> Visa Lodge : 01/12/2015
> CO Contact : 22/12/2015 for my and partner PCC (India & USA) and medical
> PCC submitted : 21/04/2016 and click on information provided on immi act
> Grant : 30/05/2016 ( Brisbane)


Congrats Amit. All the best


----------



## ankit_smart

uttara said:


> Congrats! Did you contact DIBP after lodging your visa application?


Yes, i have contacted them on thrice,
the dates i remember are 1 April, 19 April & 6 May


----------



## uttara

ankit_smart said:


> Yes, i have contacted them on thrice,
> the dates i remember are 1 April, 19 April & 6 May


What was the response? I am saying this because whenever i phone them, i get the standard response 'routine processing'.


----------



## Majician

Alhamdulilah !!

I feel very happy to share this good news with all my beloved forum members that I received my grant today after 198 days to be precise!!! 
There was no job verification whatsoever as per my knowledge !!

My timeline as below:

Occupation - Engineering Technologist
ANZSCO - 233914

02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7)
04th July 2015, EA Applied 
09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome 
10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points
09th Oct 2015, Invitation
14th Nov 2015, Application lodged
04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane
14th Dec 2015, Request Completed
03rd Mar 2015, E-mail sent to DIBP for Visa Status
31st Mar 2015, Reply (Verification in process)
30th May 2016, Grant
20th Nov 2016, IED

I am very thankful for each and every person who has devoted his time to help me, have prayed for me and I truly wish that all my fellow applicants receive their well deserved grants very soon.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

Majician said:


> Alhamdulilah !! I feel very happy to share this good news with all of my beloved forum members that I received my grant today after 198 days to be precise!!! There was no job verification whatsoever as per my knowledge !! My timeline as below: Occupation - Engineering Technologist ANZSCO - 233914 02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7) 04th July 2015, EA Applied 09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome 10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points 09th Oct 2015, Invitation 14th Nov 2015, Application lodged 04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane 14th Dec 2015, Request Completed 03rd Mar 2015, E-mail sent to DIBP for Visa Status 31st Mar 2015, Reply (Verification in process) 30th May 2016, Grant 20th Nov 2016, IED I am very thankful for each and every person who has devoted his time to help me, have prayed for me and I truly wish that all my fellow applicants receive their well deserved grants very soon. Thanks


Eventually!) congrats!)


----------



## uttara

Majician said:


> Alhamdulilah !!
> 
> I feel very happy to share this good news with all of my beloved forum members that I received my grant today after 198 days to be precise!!!
> There was no job verification whatsoever as per my knowledge !!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> ANZSCO - 233914
> 
> 02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7)
> 04th July 2015, EA Applied
> 09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome
> 10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points
> 09th Oct 2015, Invitation
> 14th Nov 2015, Application lodged
> 04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane
> 14th Dec 2015, Request Completed
> 03rd Mar 2015, E-mail sent to DIBP for Visa Status
> 31st Mar 2015, Reply (Verification in process)
> 30th May 2016, Grant
> 20th Nov 2016, IED
> 
> I am very thankful for each and every person who has devoted his time to help me, have prayed for me and I truly wish that all my fellow applicants receive their well deserved grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks



cONGRATS! was there any verification?


----------



## andreyx108b

uttara said:


> cONGRATS! was there any verification?


It says in the post.


----------



## manreetvirk

Majician said:


> Alhamdulilah !!
> 
> I feel very happy to share this good news with all my beloved forum members that I received my grant today after 198 days to be precise!!!
> There was no job verification whatsoever as per my knowledge !!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> ANZSCO - 233914
> 
> 02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7)
> 04th July 2015, EA Applied
> 09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome
> 10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points
> 09th Oct 2015, Invitation
> 14th Nov 2015, Application lodged
> 04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane
> 14th Dec 2015, Request Completed
> 03rd Mar 2015, E-mail sent to DIBP for Visa Status
> 31st Mar 2015, Reply (Verification in process)
> 30th May 2016, Grant
> 20th Nov 2016, IED
> 
> I am very thankful for each and every person who has devoted his time to help me, have prayed for me and I truly wish that all my fellow applicants receive their well deserved grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks


Oh wow... what a gud news...congrates dear..


----------



## JAN84

Majician said:


> Alhamdulilah !!
> 
> I feel very happy to share this good news with all my beloved forum members that I received my grant today after 198 days to be precise!!!
> There was no job verification whatsoever as per my knowledge !!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> ANZSCO - 233914
> 
> 02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7)
> 04th July 2015, EA Applied
> 09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome
> 10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points
> 09th Oct 2015, Invitation
> 14th Nov 2015, Application lodged
> 04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane
> 14th Dec 2015, Request Completed
> 03rd Mar 2015, E-mail sent to DIBP for Visa Status
> 31st Mar 2015, Reply (Verification in process)
> 30th May 2016, Grant
> 20th Nov 2016, IED
> 
> I am very thankful for each and every person who has devoted his time to help me, have prayed for me and I truly wish that all my fellow applicants receive their well deserved grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks


wow...Congrats dear ... Iam really very happy for you... Treat tu banti hai ab..


----------



## Majician

andreyx108b said:


> Eventually!) congrats!)


Thanks Andrey, Yes eventually.

you are doing great job, your tracker helps people a lot.

And sorry for the hard words shared once on this forum, I really do apologize.

Thanks again.


----------



## YuviSingh

As elections are approaching on July 2. 
Does that change anything wrt those who have already received their invites?
Like getting the grant and all. Can it have any side-effects?


----------



## Majician

uttara said:


> cONGRATS! was there any verification?


I don't think that brother, didn't heard from any employer !!


----------



## mtabbaa83

Majician said:


> Ok guys !!! The countdown begins !!!




Congratulations Magician

What a new way to announce the grant. I am so happy for you


----------



## vikaschandra

ankit_smart said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys got my visa today! It was direct grant.
> 
> Finally Now can take some decisions in my life.
> 
> EOI : 22/10/2015
> INVITATION : 7 JAN 2016
> VISA LODGED : 15 JAN 16
> VERIFICATION CALL : 25 MAY 2016
> GRANT : 30 MAY 2016
> 
> Will post in detail later.
> 
> Thank you for your help and support guys.


Congratulations Ankit. Best wishes for your future endeavors



amitsingh10 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got golden mail today at @ 5:51AM IST and PR is granted for myself, wife and my son. no employment verification for my case. I wish everyone all the best and everyone will get there grant soon.
> 
> Code 261313 (65 Points)
> Visa Lodge : 01/12/2015
> CO Contact : 22/12/2015 for my and partner PCC (India & USA) and medical
> PCC submitted : 21/04/2016 and click on information provided on immi act
> Grant : 30/05/2016 ( Brisbane)


Congratulations to you and your family Amit.


----------



## arun32

Majician said:


> Alhamdulilah !!
> 
> I feel very happy to share this good news with all my beloved forum members that I received my grant today after 198 days to be precise!!!
> There was no job verification whatsoever as per my knowledge !!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> ANZSCO - 233914
> 
> 02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7)
> 04th July 2015, EA Applied
> 09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome
> 10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points
> 09th Oct 2015, Invitation
> 14th Nov 2015, Application lodged
> 04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane
> 14th Dec 2015, Request Completed
> 03rd Mar 2015, E-mail sent to DIBP for Visa Status
> 31st Mar 2015, Reply (Verification in process)
> 30th May 2016, Grant
> 20th Nov 2016, IED
> 
> I am very thankful for each and every person who has devoted his time to help me, have prayed for me and I truly wish that all my fellow applicants receive their well deserved grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks



Congrats Majician Bhai,

You believe it or not, when i saw your name in email notification today morning, I thought that u got your grant today...

Thank God it came true... very very happy for you brother, enjoy the day...


----------



## vikaschandra

Majician said:


> Alhamdulilah !!
> 
> I feel very happy to share this good news with all my beloved forum members that I received my grant today after 198 days to be precise!!!
> There was no job verification whatsoever as per my knowledge !!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> ANZSCO - 233914
> 
> 02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7)
> 04th July 2015, EA Applied
> 09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome
> 10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points
> 09th Oct 2015, Invitation
> 14th Nov 2015, Application lodged
> 04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane
> 14th Dec 2015, Request Completed
> 03rd Mar 2015, E-mail sent to DIBP for Visa Status
> 31st Mar 2015, Reply (Verification in process)
> 30th May 2016, Grant
> 20th Nov 2016, IED
> 
> I am very thankful for each and every person who has devoted his time to help me, have prayed for me and I truly wish that all my fellow applicants receive their well deserved grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks


It is Celebration Time Finally the D day for you... Best wishes Mate


----------



## Majician

ankit_smart said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys got my visa today! It was direct grant.
> 
> Finally Now can take some decisions in my life.
> 
> EOI : 22/10/2015
> INVITATION : 7 JAN 2016
> VISA LODGED : 15 JAN 16
> VERIFICATION CALL : 25 MAY 2016
> GRANT : 30 MAY 2016
> 
> Will post in detail later.
> 
> Thank you for your help and support guys.




Congrats Ankit, 

I never knew we would be sharing good news the same day !!


----------



## Majician

mtabbaa83 said:


> Congratulations Magician
> 
> What a new way to announce the grant. I am so happy for you


Thank you brother, hope you announce your good news soon Insha Allah !!


----------



## vikaschandra

mustafa makram said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i will be going on visit to turkey for 5 days, should i inform CO or something? please suggest


No for 5 days it would not be required. You usually need to update if there is change in the temporary address for 14 days or more.


----------



## Majician

arun32 said:


> Congrats Majician Bhai,
> 
> You believe it or not, when i saw your name in email notification today morning, I thought that u got your grant today...
> 
> Thank God it came true... very very happy for you brother, enjoy the day...


Thaaaaanks Arun,

I can't express the feeling, a heavy load lifted from my soul today, the sun seems blue and people seems like singing around me lol.

Its a beautiful relief Alhamdulilah.

Wish you best of luck !!

Give us some good news soon


----------



## Majician

vikaschandra said:


> It is Celebration Time Finally the D day for you... Best wishes Mate


Thanks Vikas, I am really glad today !!


----------



## uttara

andreyx108b said:


> It says in the post.


sorry, missed it


----------



## ankit_smart

> Originally Posted by ankit_smart
> Yes, i have contacted them on thrice,
> the dates i remember are 1 April, 19 April & 6 May





uttara said:


> What was the response? I am saying this because whenever i phone them, i get the standard response 'routine processing'.


Yes there response was same all the "My application is it active processing"


----------



## Majician

amitsingh10 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got golden mail today at @ 5:51AM IST and PR is granted for myself, wife and my son. no employment verification for my case. I wish everyone all the best and everyone will get there grant soon.
> 
> Code 261313 (65 Points)
> Visa Lodge : 01/12/2015
> CO Contact : 22/12/2015 for my and partner PCC (India & USA) and medical
> PCC submitted : 21/04/2016 and click on information provided on immi act
> Grant : 30/05/2016 ( Brisbane)


Congrats Amit !!! Wish you best of luck for future endeavours !!


----------



## Abhimukta

Majician said:


> Alhamdulilah !!
> 
> I feel very happy to share this good news with all my beloved forum members that I received my grant today after 198 days to be precise!!!
> There was no job verification whatsoever as per my knowledge !!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> ANZSCO - 233914
> 
> 02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7)
> 04th July 2015, EA Applied
> 09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome
> 10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points
> 09th Oct 2015, Invitation
> 14th Nov 2015, Application lodged
> 04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane
> 14th Dec 2015, Request Completed
> 03rd Mar 2015, E-mail sent to DIBP for Visa Status
> 31st Mar 2015, Reply (Verification in process)
> 30th May 2016, Grant
> 20th Nov 2016, IED
> 
> I am very thankful for each and every person who has devoted his time to help me, have prayed for me and I truly wish that all my fellow applicants receive their well deserved grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations Majician!


----------



## conjoinme

Majician said:


> Alhamdulilah !!
> 
> I feel very happy to share this good news with all my beloved forum members that I received my grant today after 198 days to be precise!!!
> There was no job verification whatsoever as per my knowledge !!
> 
> Thanks


Finally! Congrats! Cherish the moment mate.


----------



## ankit_smart

> Originally Posted by ankit_smart
> Hi,
> 
> Guys got my visa today! It was direct grant.
> 
> Finally Now can take some decisions in my life.
> 
> EOI : 22/10/2015
> INVITATION : 7 JAN 2016
> VISA LODGED : 15 JAN 16
> VERIFICATION CALL : 25 MAY 2016
> GRANT : 30 MAY 2016
> 
> Will post in detail later.
> 
> Thank you for your help and support guys





Majician said:


> Congrats Ankit,
> 
> I never knew we would be sharing good news the same day !!



At first when I was going to share the information about the grant, I was thinking about gaus and you that you have not received till now, before posting my reply, I was actually searching for your grant post, but then I only saw you post stating here we go and thought that you might have not received the grant. 

Now I am very happy that you have received the grant. 

All the best brother!


----------



## arun32

Majician said:


> Thaaaaanks Arun,
> 
> I can't express the feeling, a heavy load lifted from my soul today, the sun seems blue and people seems like singing around me lol.
> 
> Its a beautiful relief Alhamdulilah.
> 
> Wish you best of luck !!
> 
> Give us some good news soon


HaHAHa, I guess you got white-clothed angels singing around you (as they show in movies)...

Its definitely a great relief, and thank you very much for encouraging and giving us hope every day.

Hopefully I get my grant soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Majician

Abhimukta said:


> Congratulations Majician!


Thank brother !!


----------



## Majician

conjoinme said:


> Finally! Congrats! Cherish the moment mate.


Thanks alot !!


----------



## Majician

ankit_smart said:


> At first when I was going to share the information about the grant, I was thinking about gaus and you that you have not received till now, before posting my reply, I was actually searching for your grant post, but then I only saw you post stating here we go and thought that you might have not received the grant.
> 
> Now I am very happy that you have received the grant.
> 
> All the best brother!


Yes I posted that message before the day started for DIBP !!!


----------



## Majician

arun32 said:


> HaHAHa, I guess you got white-clothed angels singing around you (as they show in movies)...
> 
> Its definitely a great relief, and thank you very much for encouraging and giving us hope every day.
> 
> Hopefully I get my grant soon:fingerscrossed:


Indeed 😉


----------



## Greg1946

Majician said:


> arun32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HaHAHa, I guess you got white-clothed angels singing around you (as they show in movies)...
> 
> Its definitely a great relief, and thank you very much for encouraging and giving us hope every day.
> 
> Hopefully I get my grant soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed 😉[/QUOTE
> 
> Congrats and all the best
Click to expand...


----------



## aussieby2016

Majician said:


> Alhamdulilah !!
> 
> I feel very happy to share this good news with all my beloved forum members that I received my grant today after 198 days to be precise!!!
> There was no job verification whatsoever as per my knowledge !!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> ANZSCO - 233914
> 
> 02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7)
> 04th July 2015, EA Applied
> 09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome
> 10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points
> 09th Oct 2015, Invitation
> 14th Nov 2015, Application lodged
> 04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane
> 14th Dec 2015, Request Completed
> 03rd Mar 2015, E-mail sent to DIBP for Visa Status
> 31st Mar 2015, Reply (Verification in process)
> 30th May 2016, Grant
> 20th Nov 2016, IED
> 
> I am very thankful for each and every person who has devoted his time to help me, have prayed for me and I truly wish that all my fellow applicants receive their well deserved grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks


Alhamdullilah......congrats brother.....do remember us in your prayers so that we also get our grants soon and meet in the land of the kangaroos.....


----------



## deepgill

Majician said:


> Alhamdulilah !!
> 
> I feel very happy to share this good news with all my beloved forum members that I received my grant today after 198 days to be precise!!!
> There was no job verification whatsoever as per my knowledge !!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> ANZSCO - 233914
> 
> 02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7)
> 04th July 2015, EA Applied
> 09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome
> 10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points
> 09th Oct 2015, Invitation
> 14th Nov 2015, Application lodged
> 04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane
> 14th Dec 2015, Request Completed
> 03rd Mar 2015, E-mail sent to DIBP for Visa Status
> 31st Mar 2015, Reply (Verification in process)
> 30th May 2016, Grant
> 20th Nov 2016, IED
> 
> I am very thankful for each and every person who has devoted his time to help me, have prayed for me and I truly wish that all my fellow applicants receive their well deserved grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Magician finally you got your grant really happy for you mate. Enjoy😁🍺


----------



## Majician

Greg1946 said:


> Majician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed 😉[/QUOTE
> 
> Congrats and all the best
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Greg
Click to expand...


----------



## Majician

aussieby2016 said:


> Alhamdullilah......congrats brother.....do remember us in your prayers so that we also get our grants soon and meet in the land of the kangaroos.....


Insha Allah brother !!!


----------



## Majician

deepgill said:


> Hey Magician finally you got your grant really happy for you mate. Enjoy😁🍺


Thanks deepgill !!! I pray that you receive your grant soon evading all the hurdles that are coming your way !!


----------



## deepgill

ankit_smart said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys got my visa today! It was direct grant.
> 
> Finally Now can take some decisions in my life.
> 
> EOI : 22/10/2015
> INVITATION : 7 JAN 2016
> VISA LODGED : 15 JAN 16
> VERIFICATION CALL : 25 MAY 2016
> GRANT : 30 MAY 2016
> 
> Will post in detail later.
> 
> Thank you for your help and support guys.


Congratulations ankit and good luck for your journey🍻


----------



## deepgill

amitsingh10 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got golden mail today at @ 5:51AM IST and PR is granted for myself, wife and my son. no employment verification for my case. I wish everyone all the best and everyone will get there grant soon.
> 
> Code 261313 (65 Points)
> Visa Lodge : 01/12/2015
> CO Contact : 22/12/2015 for my and partner PCC (India & USA) and medical
> PCC submitted : 21/04/2016 and click on information provided on immi act
> Grant : 30/05/2016 ( Brisbane)


Congratulations..Amit 😁


----------



## Abhimukta

I really feel so happy seeing ppl from 2015 gang, getting their grants.

I wish to see my D-Day soon


----------



## udeshi3002

Congratulations Majician & Amith..! Enjoy your day


----------



## Abhishu

Hi Guys,

I need urgent help for below /

While generating the HAP ID, I entered my spouse passport issue / expiry month wrongly and generated the same. based on that I have taken appointment for medical screening also.

Now How to correct the same (As I can not generate the HAP ID again)


----------



## gaus

ankit_smart said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys got my visa today! It was direct grant.
> 
> Finally Now can take some decisions in my life.
> 
> EOI : 22/10/2015
> INVITATION : 7 JAN 2016
> VISA LODGED : 15 JAN 16
> VERIFICATION CALL : 25 MAY 2016
> GRANT : 30 MAY 2016
> 
> Will post in detail later.
> 
> Thank you for your help and support guys.


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus

amitsingh10 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got golden mail today at @ 5:51AM IST and PR is granted for myself, wife and my son. no employment verification for my case. I wish everyone all the best and everyone will get there grant soon.
> 
> Code 261313 (65 Points)
> Visa Lodge : 01/12/2015
> CO Contact : 22/12/2015 for my and partner PCC (India & USA) and medical
> PCC submitted : 21/04/2016 and click on information provided on immi act
> Grant : 30/05/2016 ( Brisbane)


Congratulations! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus

Majician said:


> Alhamdulilah !!
> 
> I feel very happy to share this good news with all my beloved forum members that I received my grant today after 198 days to be precise!!!
> There was no job verification whatsoever as per my knowledge !!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> ANZSCO - 233914
> 
> 02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7)
> 04th July 2015, EA Applied
> 09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome
> 10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points
> 09th Oct 2015, Invitation
> 14th Nov 2015, Application lodged
> 04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane
> 14th Dec 2015, Request Completed
> 03rd Mar 2015, E-mail sent to DIBP for Visa Status
> 31st Mar 2015, Reply (Verification in process)
> 30th May 2016, Grant
> 20th Nov 2016, IED
> 
> I am very thankful for each and every person who has devoted his time to help me, have prayed for me and I truly wish that all my fellow applicants receive their well deserved grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus

Majician, Ankit, Amit... really happy to see that you received your grants. It's good to see the 2015 backlog cases getting cleared. Wish you all a good future!


----------



## ankit_smart

*Grant*

Hello guys,

In continuation with my earlier post, My detailed journey is as follows:-

Finally after 136 days I have got my Grant. 

Occupation : 221111- Accountant General
189 EOI : 21 Oct 15 70 Points
189 Invitation : 8 Jan 16
Visa Lodged : 15 Jan 16
All Docs uploaded : 28 Jan 16

First follow up call : 31 March 16(Reply : Active processing)
Employer verification : 11 April 16(Through Mail. I am guessing this was because of the fact my company didn't mentioned its email ID on the work reference letter. DIBP somehow on there own found the email ID and sent them some information for confirmation)
First follow up Mail : 19 April 16 (No Reply)
Second follow up Call : 19 April 16(Reply : Active processing)
Third follow up Call : 6 May 16 (Reply : Active processing)(My Birthdayarty
Updated DIBP on employment status change: 23 May 16 
Verification call : 25 May 16
*Grant : 30 May 2016*:xmasunwrap:

I would like to convey my thanks to all the members on the forum who have helped me on each step especially Keeda, vikaschandra, Majician & gaus

Andreyx108b has providing us the spectacular immitracker platform which has the best database. It helped me a lot during the times when I was taking some hard decisions. I used this data and took the contractual job accordingly. Thanks Andreyx108b for this beautiful platform.

I pray that all the persons who are waiting for the grant receive it soon.

and most important be actively patient by following-up at least after every month with DIBP after 90 days.


----------



## zeeshan355

Majician said:


> Thaaaaanks Arun,
> 
> I can't express the feeling, a heavy load lifted from my soul today, the sun seems blue and people seems like singing around me lol.
> 
> Its a beautiful relief Alhamdulilah.
> 
> Wish you best of luck !!
> 
> Give us some good news soon


Congrats majician!! finally ur magic worked and rabbit came out of ur hat...

best of luck for your new journey... plan well and forget about the past, God has answered your prayers finally ...


----------



## KeeDa

Congratulations Magician, Amit, and Ankit.


----------



## panna

Dear Majician
Congrats mere Bhai..... Bohot Vadaiya.....
Bhai Pray for us we are waiting since Dec 2015..


----------



## amitsingh10

KeeDa said:


> Congratulations Magician, Amit, and Ankit.


Thanks for wishes.. now next stage starts ... job search and all


----------



## shrif

Congratulations for who have got their grants.... best of luck
please pray for 2015 applicants (especially November).


----------



## sharif444

JAN84 said:


> Congrats Amit. All the best


Congrats amit.


----------



## sharif444

Majician said:


> Alhamdulilah !!
> 
> I feel very happy to share this good news with all my beloved forum members that I received my grant today after 198 days to be precise!!!
> There was no job verification whatsoever as per my knowledge !!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> ANZSCO - 233914
> 
> 02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7)
> 04th July 2015, EA Applied
> 09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome
> 10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points
> 09th Oct 2015, Invitation
> 14th Nov 2015, Application lodged
> 04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane
> 14th Dec 2015, Request Completed
> 03rd Mar 2015, E-mail sent to DIBP for Visa Status
> 31st Mar 2015, Reply (Verification in process)
> 30th May 2016, Grant
> 20th Nov 2016, IED
> 
> I am very thankful for each and every person who has devoted his time to help me, have prayed for me and I truly wish that all my fellow applicants receive their well deserved grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats Majician.


----------



## Sennara

Congrats to all of you who've just received the grant! 

Seems like the momentum is on! All the best for all the remaining long waiting applicants!


----------



## Hman

Hi Majician, Amit and Ankit:

Congratulations. Your wait finally finished. Hope you are successful in the path. Prey for other 2015 guys. 

Wishes, H


----------



## tikki2282

amitsingh10 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got golden mail today at @ 5:51AM IST and PR is granted for myself, wife and my son. no employment verification for my case. I wish everyone all the best and everyone will get there grant soon.
> 
> Code 261313 (65 Points)
> Visa Lodge : 01/12/2015
> CO Contact : 22/12/2015 for my and partner PCC (India & USA) and medical
> PCC submitted : 21/04/2016 and click on information provided on immi act
> Grant : 30/05/2016 ( Brisbane)




Congrats Amit


----------



## arun32

Majician got his magic mail today, waiting for mine


----------



## Majician

panna said:


> Dear Majician
> Congrats mere Bhai..... Bohot Vadaiya.....
> Bhai Pray for us we are waiting since Dec 2015..


I am already praying for all of you !!! 

Thanks for wishes


----------



## Majician

arun32 said:


> Majician got his magic mail today, waiting for mine


Yes Arun, you're next !!


----------



## Aus2017

Hi All,

I am new to the Forum. I applied for Aus PR under 189 subclass and got it on 12th April. Due to my wife's pregnancy I requested to extend the Visa validity date which is 03-Nov-2016. Today's morning I got the following reply. I am putting just the relevant excerpts from a long PDF:

*Text from Letter 1*

This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before the
date specified in the “Visa Grant Notice” provided to you when your visa was granted.
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.

Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial entry date. 
General Skilled Migration; *however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.*

*Text from Letter 2*

Recently this department received correspondence advising that the following visa holder(s) may not comply with this condition by entering Australia within the prescribed timeframe.

 Main Applicant Name with DOB

 Applicant 2 with DOB

While failure to comply with visa conditions may render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 I am writing to advise that the department *has decided not to cancel the relevant visa*(s).

*General Skilled Migration has no objection to the visa holder(s) travelling to and entering
Australia while they continue to hold a Class Skilled* – Independent, subclass (SI 189) visa.
The expiry date of the visa(s) is: *12/04/2021*

Does it mean I dont have to travel on/before my VISA validity date. Also does it mean I can travel anytime before 12/04/2021 which is expiry date for VISA.

I just want to be double sure before making any important decision around this.

Thanks


----------



## funnybond4u

Aus2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the Forum. I applied for Aus PR under 189 subclass and got it on 12th April. Due to my wife's pregnancy I requested to extend the Visa validity date which is 03-Nov-2016. Today's morning I got the following reply. I am putting just the relevant excerpts from a long PDF:
> 
> Text from Letter 1
> 
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before the
> date specified in the “Visa Grant Notice” provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> 
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial entry date.
> General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.
> 
> Text from Letter 2
> 
> Recently this department received correspondence advising that the following visa holder(s) may not comply with this condition by entering Australia within the prescribed timeframe.
> 
>  Main Applicant Name with DOB
> 
>  Applicant 2 with DOB
> 
> While failure to comply with visa conditions may render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 I am writing to advise that the department has decided not to cancel the relevant visa(s).
> 
> General Skilled Migration has no objection to the visa holder(s) travelling to and entering
> Australia while they continue to hold a Class Skilled – Independent, subclass (SI 189) visa.
> The expiry date of the visa(s) is: 12/04/2021
> 
> Does it mean I dont have to travel on/before my VISA validity date. Also does it mean I can travel anytime before 12/04/2021 which is expiry date for VISA.
> 
> I just want to be double sure before making any important decision around this.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, that's correct. Would wait for experts to comment on this.


----------



## andreyx108b

Aus2017 said:


> Hi All, I am new to the Forum. I applied for Aus PR under 189 subclass and got it on 12th April. Due to my wife's pregnancy I requested to extend the Visa validity date which is 03-Nov-2016. Today's morning I got the following reply. I am putting just the relevant excerpts from a long PDF: Text from Letter 1 This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before the date specified in the “Visa Grant Notice” provided to you when your visa was granted. General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition. Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial entry date. General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition. Text from Letter 2 Recently this department received correspondence advising that the following visa holder(s) may not comply with this condition by entering Australia within the prescribed timeframe.  Main Applicant Name with DOB  Applicant 2 with DOB While failure to comply with visa conditions may render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 I am writing to advise that the department has decided not to cancel the relevant visa(s). General Skilled Migration has no objection to the visa holder(s) travelling to and entering Australia while they continue to hold a Class Skilled – Independent, subclass (SI 189) visa. The expiry date of the visa(s) is: 12/04/2021 Does it mean I dont have to travel on/before my VISA validity date. Also does it mean I can travel anytime before 12/04/2021 which is expiry date for VISA. I just want to be double sure before making any important decision around this. Thanks


Well, this seems to be correct.

What does it say in vevo?


----------



## raghum4u

Wow, Congrats bro. Very happy for you. I too applied on the same day.. but still no luck.


----------



## PL22

*Confusion*

Hi All,

I and my wife are going to lodge under 189 with my wife as the primary applicant. My confusion stems from the age-factor. We plan to apply with 65 points. The issue is that she turns 33 in December this year. Now, if we submit our EOI and (hopefully) get the Invitation and subsequently lodge our visa application before the time she turns 33; would our points be counted as under the current pointage or would the computers update her age and we lose 10 points because of that? It becomes all the more critical, as if this happens, our score becomes 55 making us non-eligible under the PR programme.

Kindly advise and guide.

Thanks.

PL


----------



## DVP_322

Congrats to all who got the grant yesterday. especially mejician who got after long wait.

My time is bit same as mejician. hopefully i will get soon........ 

once again congrats guys and best of luck for your bright future.....


----------



## Jahirul

Congrats Majician, Amit, Ankit :welcome:


----------



## conjoinme

PL22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I and my wife are going to lodge under 189 with my wife as the primary applicant. My confusion stems from the age-factor. We plan to apply with 65 points. The issue is that she turns 33 in December this year. Now, if we submit our EOI and (hopefully) get the Invitation and subsequently lodge our visa application before the time she turns 33; would our points be counted as under the current pointage or would the computers update her age and we lose 10 points because of that? It becomes all the more critical, as if this happens, our score becomes 55 making us non-eligible under the PR programme.
> 
> Kindly advise and guide.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> PL


You would be good if invited before she turns 33. Points freeze after the invite.


----------



## vikaschandra

PL22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I and my wife are going to lodge under 189 with my wife as the primary applicant. My confusion stems from the age-factor. We plan to apply with 65 points. The issue is that she turns 33 in December this year. Now, if we submit our EOI and (hopefully) get the Invitation and subsequently lodge our visa application before the time she turns 33; would our points be counted as under the current pointage or would the computers update her age and we lose 10 points because of that? It becomes all the more critical, as if this happens, our score becomes 55 making us non-eligible under the PR programme.
> 
> Kindly advise and guide.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> PL


If you secure your ITA before the age changes there will be no points deduction. The EOI will freeze


----------



## prasanthkrish

ankit_smart said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys got my visa today! It was direct grant.
> 
> Finally Now can take some decisions in my life.
> 
> EOI : 22/10/2015
> INVITATION : 7 JAN 2016
> VISA LODGED : 15 JAN 16
> VERIFICATION CALL : 25 MAY 2016
> GRANT : 30 MAY 2016
> 
> Will post in detail later.
> 
> Thank you for your help and support guys.


Congrats brother. All the best


----------



## prasanthkrish

amitsingh10 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got golden mail today at @ 5:51AM IST and PR is granted for myself, wife and my son. no employment verification for my case. I wish everyone all the best and everyone will get there grant soon.
> 
> Code 261313 (65 Points)
> Visa Lodge : 01/12/2015
> CO Contact : 22/12/2015 for my and partner PCC (India & USA) and medical
> PCC submitted : 21/04/2016 and click on information provided on immi act
> Grant : 30/05/2016 ( Brisbane)


Congrats Amit


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> Alhamdulilah !!
> 
> I feel very happy to share this good news with all my beloved forum members that I received my grant today after 198 days to be precise!!!
> There was no job verification whatsoever as per my knowledge !!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> ANZSCO - 233914
> 
> 02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7)
> 04th July 2015, EA Applied
> 09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome
> 10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points
> 09th Oct 2015, Invitation
> 14th Nov 2015, Application lodged
> 04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane
> 14th Dec 2015, Request Completed
> 03rd Mar 2015, E-mail sent to DIBP for Visa Status
> 31st Mar 2015, Reply (Verification in process)
> 30th May 2016, Grant
> 20th Nov 2016, IED
> 
> I am very thankful for each and every person who has devoted his time to help me, have prayed for me and I truly wish that all my fellow applicants receive their well deserved grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks


Wow bhai. Congrats. Really happy for you. Enjoy


----------



## NGK

Congrats Majician,ankit and amit. heartening to see some delayed applicants get it. All the best !!!!!


----------



## dakshch

Majician said:


> Alhamdulilah !!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel very happy to share this good news with all my beloved forum members that I received my grant today after 198 days to be precise!!!
> 
> There was no job verification whatsoever as per my knowledge !!
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> 
> ANZSCO - 233914
> 
> 
> 
> 02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7)
> 
> 04th July 2015, EA Applied
> 
> 09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome
> 
> 10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points
> 
> 09th Oct 2015, Invitation
> 
> 14th Nov 2015, Application lodged
> 
> 04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane
> 
> 14th Dec 2015, Request Completed
> 
> 03rd Mar 2015, E-mail sent to DIBP for Visa Status
> 
> 31st Mar 2015, Reply (Verification in process)
> 
> 30th May 2016, Grant
> 
> 20th Nov 2016, IED
> 
> 
> 
> I am very thankful for each and every person who has devoted his time to help me, have prayed for me and I truly wish that all my fellow applicants receive their well deserved grants very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Congrats Majician...

176 days for me and no news yet...glad that your wait came to an end.


----------



## KeeDa

Aus2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the Forum. I applied for Aus PR under 189 subclass and got it on 12th April. Due to my wife's pregnancy I requested to extend the Visa validity date which is 03-Nov-2016. Today's morning I got the following reply. I am putting just the relevant excerpts from a long PDF:
> 
> *Text from Letter 1*
> 
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before the
> date specified in the “Visa Grant Notice” provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> 
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial entry date.
> General Skilled Migration; *however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.*
> 
> *Text from Letter 2*
> 
> Recently this department received correspondence advising that the following visa holder(s) may not comply with this condition by entering Australia within the prescribed timeframe.
> 
>  Main Applicant Name with DOB
> 
>  Applicant 2 with DOB
> 
> While failure to comply with visa conditions may render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 I am writing to advise that the department *has decided not to cancel the relevant visa*(s).
> 
> *General Skilled Migration has no objection to the visa holder(s) travelling to and entering
> Australia while they continue to hold a Class Skilled* – Independent, subclass (SI 189) visa.
> The expiry date of the visa(s) is: *12/04/2021*
> 
> Does it mean I dont have to travel on/before my VISA validity date. Also does it mean I can travel anytime before 12/04/2021 which is expiry date for VISA.
> 
> I just want to be double sure before making any important decision around this.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, it means your IED (Must-Enter-Before) clause has been waived off.


----------



## PL22

Thanks Vikas Chandra and Conjoinme for your inputs. I am assuming ITA also means the invite. 
Any idea how much time do they roughly take between the EOI and Invite? 

Thanks again! 

PL


----------



## vikaschandra

PL22 said:


> Thanks Vikas Chandra and Conjoinme for your inputs. I am assuming ITA also means the invite.
> Any idea how much time do they roughly take between the EOI and Invite?
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> PL


It would totally depend on the number of applicant with Higher points in the queue waiting for the Invitation to Apply (ITA) + the number of applicants with same points as your but who have lodged before you would be prioritised and receive their ITA.

Start with the Process and Follow the EOI thread available on the Forum where you can get more information. Currently Active Thread June 2016 EOI


----------



## samage

Many congrats Majician and other fellows


----------



## arun32

any grants today??


----------



## firsttimer

Congratulations Magician :cheer2::cheer2:




Majician said:


> Alhamdulilah !!
> 
> I feel very happy to share this good news with all my beloved forum members that I received my grant today after 198 days to be precise!!!
> There was no job verification whatsoever as per my knowledge !!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> ANZSCO - 233914
> 
> 02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7)
> 04th July 2015, EA Applied
> 09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome
> 10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points
> 09th Oct 2015, Invitation
> 14th Nov 2015, Application lodged
> 04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane
> 14th Dec 2015, Request Completed
> 03rd Mar 2015, E-mail sent to DIBP for Visa Status
> 31st Mar 2015, Reply (Verification in process)
> 30th May 2016, Grant
> 20th Nov 2016, IED
> 
> I am very thankful for each and every person who has devoted his time to help me, have prayed for me and I truly wish that all my fellow applicants receive their well deserved grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

No grants nor any updates today @Arun but one 190 visa applicant received a delay email


----------



## udeshi3002

Yeyyyyyyy... Yeyyyy......Yeyyy.......:eyebrows::eyebrows:

I received the Golden Grant today... for me and my wife.:second:

Thank you very much my dear friends for your help and really appreciate your support..

I wish all of you to have your grants soon.

My time lines given below. 

Invitation Received - 08/01/2016
Visa Lodged - 26/01/2016
01st CO contact - 11/02/2016 - Requested form 80
02nd CO contact - 27/04/2016 - Wife's medical has not submitted by the hospital
Request completed - 27/04/2016
Grant - 31/05/2016 lane:
I E D - February 2017


----------



## Laxmikanth513

udeshi3002 said:


> Yeyyyyyyy... Yeyyyy......Yeyyy.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received the Golden Grant today... for me and my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much my dear friends for your help and really appreciate your support..
> 
> I wish all of you to have your grants soon.
> 
> My time lines given below.
> 
> Invitation Received - 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodged - 26/01/2016
> 01st CO contact - 11/02/2016 - Requested form 80
> 02nd CO contact - 27/04/2016 - Wife's medical has not submitted by the hospital
> Request completed - 27/04/2016
> Grant - 31/05/2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I E D - February 2017


Congratulations udeshi


----------



## arun32

KeeDa said:


> No grants nor any updates today @Arun but one 190 visa applicant received a delay email


Keedaji, OMG Delay mail 

I was worrying about this , as we are nearing june


----------



## vikaschandra

udeshi3002 said:


> Yeyyyyyyy... Yeyyyy......Yeyyy.......:eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> I received the Golden Grant today... for me and my wife.:second:
> 
> Thank you very much my dear friends for your help and really appreciate your support..
> 
> I wish all of you to have your grants soon.
> 
> My time lines given below.
> 
> Invitation Received - 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodged - 26/01/2016
> 01st CO contact - 11/02/2016 - Requested form 80
> 02nd CO contact - 27/04/2016 - Wife's medical has not submitted by the hospital
> Request completed - 27/04/2016
> Grant - 31/05/2016 lane:
> I E D - February 2017


Congratulations Udeshi for brightening up the thread with the grant


----------



## andreyx108b

udeshi3002 said:


> Yeyyyyyyy... Yeyyyy......Yeyyy.......:eyebrows::eyebrows: I received the Golden Grant today... for me and my wife.:second: Thank you very much my dear friends for your help and really appreciate your support.. I wish all of you to have your grants soon. My time lines given below. Invitation Received - 08/01/2016 Visa Lodged - 26/01/2016 01st CO contact - 11/02/2016 - Requested form 80 02nd CO contact - 27/04/2016 - Wife's medical has not submitted by the hospital Request completed - 27/04/2016 Grant - 31/05/2016 lane: I E D - February 2017


Congrats!


----------



## JAN84

udeshi3002 said:


> Yeyyyyyyy... Yeyyyy......Yeyyy.......:eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> I received the Golden Grant today... for me and my wife.:second:
> 
> Thank you very much my dear friends for your help and really appreciate your support..
> 
> I wish all of you to have your grants soon.
> 
> My time lines given below.
> 
> Invitation Received - 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodged - 26/01/2016
> 01st CO contact - 11/02/2016 - Requested form 80
> 02nd CO contact - 27/04/2016 - Wife's medical has not submitted by the hospital
> Request completed - 27/04/2016
> Grant - 31/05/2016 lane:
> I E D - February 2017


Congrats dear. Enjoy


----------



## JAN84

162 days so far.....


----------



## raghum4u

JAN84 said:


> 162 days so far.....


One more day to hit double century... 199 and counting ..


----------



## raghum4u

udeshi3002 said:


> Yeyyyyyyy... Yeyyyy......Yeyyy.......:eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> I received the Golden Grant today... for me and my wife.:second:
> 
> Thank you very much my dear friends for your help and really appreciate your support..
> 
> I wish all of you to have your grants soon.
> 
> My time lines given below.
> 
> Invitation Received - 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodged - 26/01/2016
> 01st CO contact - 11/02/2016 - Requested form 80
> 02nd CO contact - 27/04/2016 - Wife's medical has not submitted by the hospital
> Request completed - 27/04/2016
> Grant - 31/05/2016 lane:
> I E D - February 2017


Congrats buddy... Enjoy and celebration begins. Cheers...!!


----------



## uttara

raghum4u said:


> One more day to hit double century... 199 and counting ..


306 days....triple century and counting. What will you say?


----------



## JAN84

uttara said:


> 306 days....triple century and counting. What will you say?


Ohh really..


----------



## amitsingh10

udeshi3002 said:


> Yeyyyyyyy... Yeyyyy......Yeyyy.......:eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> I received the Golden Grant today... for me and my wife.:second:
> 
> Thank you very much my dear friends for your help and really appreciate your support..
> 
> I wish all of you to have your grants soon.
> 
> My time lines given below.
> 
> Invitation Received - 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodged - 26/01/2016
> 01st CO contact - 11/02/2016 - Requested form 80
> 02nd CO contact - 27/04/2016 - Wife's medical has not submitted by the hospital
> Request completed - 27/04/2016
> Grant - 31/05/2016 lane:
> I E D - February 2017


Congratulations udeshi..


----------



## raghum4u

uttara said:


> 306 days....triple century and counting. What will you say?


Did you receive any NJ letter..and they kept you still waiting..?


----------



## uttara

raghum4u said:


> Did you receive any NJ letter..and they kept you still waiting..?


No NJ letter....I dont know what they are doing. last contact was in March


----------



## tikki2282

udeshi3002 said:


> Yeyyyyyyy... Yeyyyy......Yeyyy.......:eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> 
> 
> I received the Golden Grant today... for me and my wife.:second:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much my dear friends for your help and really appreciate your support..
> 
> 
> 
> I wish all of you to have your grants soon.
> 
> 
> 
> My time lines given below.
> 
> 
> 
> Invitation Received - 08/01/2016
> 
> Visa Lodged - 26/01/2016
> 
> 01st CO contact - 11/02/2016 - Requested form 80
> 
> 02nd CO contact - 27/04/2016 - Wife's medical has not submitted by the hospital
> 
> Request completed - 27/04/2016
> 
> Grant - 31/05/2016 lane:
> 
> I E D - February 2017




Congrats Udeshi


----------



## prasanthkrish

udeshi3002 said:


> Yeyyyyyyy... Yeyyyy......Yeyyy.......:eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> I received the Golden Grant today... for me and my wife.:second:
> 
> Thank you very much my dear friends for your help and really appreciate your support..
> 
> I wish all of you to have your grants soon.
> 
> My time lines given below.
> 
> Invitation Received - 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodged - 26/01/2016
> 01st CO contact - 11/02/2016 - Requested form 80
> 02nd CO contact - 27/04/2016 - Wife's medical has not submitted by the hospital
> Request completed - 27/04/2016
> Grant - 31/05/2016 lane:
> I E D - February 2017


Congrats brother.


----------



## masdcet

raghum4u said:


> Did you receive any NJ letter..and they kept you still waiting..?



What is NJ Letter???


----------



## masdcet

JAN84 said:


> Congrats dear. Enjoy


Hii JAN84,

Did you work in multiple companies and claim experience points??? It is beyond my understanding your are waiting since January 2016.

What you think what is actual reason of this lingering??


----------



## gsingh91

Hi ,

I have done 3 years diploma in computer science and i want to know whether it will be counted under ICT major or minor ? and how much experience will be deducted. I have total experience of 8 years in IT.

thanks
Gurpreet~


----------



## vikaschandra

masdcet said:


> What is NJ Letter???


Letter of Natural Justice-s57 Sent to the Applicant if any adverse Information is received on the case.


----------



## masdcet

vikaschandra said:


> Letter of Natural Justice-s57 Sent to the Applicant if any adverse Information is received on the case.


Can you give some examples of adverse information??


----------



## udeshi3002

Thanks all for the wishes. Dont worry , keep your hopes you day will come soon.


----------



## vikaschandra

masdcet said:


> Can you give some examples of adverse information??


You can search this thread for Natural Justice couple of people have reported receiving it in the Past.


----------



## JAN84

masdcet said:


> Hii JAN84,
> 
> Did you work in multiple companies and claim experience points??? It is beyond my understanding your are waiting since January 2016.
> 
> What you think what is actual reason of this lingering??


So far 12 different projects.. & I claimed 15 points of experience.
I think some external checks are going on really don't know whats happening with my case. I sent email two times to DIBP but still no reply..


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

I have similar timelines.... lodged on 25th Aug still waiting


----------



## dakshch

raghum4u said:


> One more day to hit double century... 199 and counting ..






uttara said:


> 306 days....triple century and counting. What will you say?




176 and counting... I want to get Out before i hit a double century. I wouldn't even mind if i get out at 177


----------



## ravinain

dakshch said:


> 176 and counting... I want to get Out before i hit a double century. I wouldn't even mind if i get out at 177


179 days and counting


----------



## jumboboss

Majician said:


> Alhamdulilah !!
> 
> I feel very happy to share this good news with all my beloved forum members that I received my grant today after 198 days to be precise!!!
> There was no job verification whatsoever as per my knowledge !!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> ANZSCO - 233914
> 
> 02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7)
> 04th July 2015, EA Applied
> 09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome
> 10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points
> 09th Oct 2015, Invitation
> 14th Nov 2015, Application lodged
> 04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane
> 14th Dec 2015, Request Completed
> 03rd Mar 2015, E-mail sent to DIBP for Visa Status
> 31st Mar 2015, Reply (Verification in process)
> 30th May 2016, Grant
> 20th Nov 2016, IED
> 
> I am very thankful for each and every person who has devoted his time to help me, have prayed for me and I truly wish that all my fellow applicants receive their well deserved grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks


O Wow, really very good to see that you got your golden email. Many congrats to you and your family bro. and wish you all the very best for your future endeavors.

Please pray for me also to get my golden mail soon.

Also wish all the people who got their grants in this week.


----------



## kumarik

Congrats !!!


----------



## Mkanth

*Congrats Majician*

Congrats Majician Bro!

You were helpful to many people; I - being one of them - feel very happy to hear the good news! All the Best for your future.
-----------------------



Majician said:


> Alhamdulilah !!
> 
> I feel very happy to share this good news with all my beloved forum members that I received my grant today after 198 days to be precise!!!
> There was no job verification whatsoever as per my knowledge !!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> ANZSCO - 233914
> 
> 02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7)
> 04th July 2015, EA Applied
> 09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome
> 10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points
> 09th Oct 2015, Invitation
> 14th Nov 2015, Application lodged
> 04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane
> 14th Dec 2015, Request Completed
> 03rd Mar 2015, E-mail sent to DIBP for Visa Status
> 31st Mar 2015, Reply (Verification in process)
> 30th May 2016, Grant
> 20th Nov 2016, IED
> 
> I am very thankful for each and every person who has devoted his time to help me, have prayed for me and I truly wish that all my fellow applicants receive their well deserved grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## sm_adil2002

Majician said:


> Alhamdulilah !!
> 
> I feel very happy to share this good news with all my beloved forum members that I received my grant today after 198 days to be precise!!!
> There was no job verification whatsoever as per my knowledge !!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> ANZSCO - 233914
> 
> 02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7)
> 04th July 2015, EA Applied
> 09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome
> 10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points
> 09th Oct 2015, Invitation
> 14th Nov 2015, Application lodged
> 04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane
> 14th Dec 2015, Request Completed
> 03rd Mar 2015, E-mail sent to DIBP for Visa Status
> 31st Mar 2015, Reply (Verification in process)
> 30th May 2016, Grant
> 20th Nov 2016, IED
> 
> I am very thankful for each and every person who has devoted his time to help me, have prayed for me and I truly wish that all my fellow applicants receive their well deserved grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks


Very Very Congratulations MAJICIAN AND ANKIT, so happy to see you wrote this message. Finally your patience pays you more joy. Now You will have more importance to this change of life due,to this delay.


----------



## alexdegzy

Majician said:


> Alhamdulilah !!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel very happy to share this good news with all my beloved forum members that I received my grant today after 198 days to be precise!!!
> 
> There was no job verification whatsoever as per my knowledge !!
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> 
> ANZSCO - 233914
> 
> 
> 
> 02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7)
> 
> 04th July 2015, EA Applied
> 
> 09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome
> 
> 10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points
> 
> 09th Oct 2015, Invitation
> 
> 14th Nov 2015, Application lodged
> 
> 04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane
> 
> 14th Dec 2015, Request Completed
> 
> 03rd Mar 2015, E-mail sent to DIBP for Visa Status
> 
> 31st Mar 2015, Reply (Verification in process)
> 
> 30th May 2016, Grant
> 
> 20th Nov 2016, IED
> 
> 
> 
> I am very thankful for each and every person who has devoted his time to help me, have prayed for me and I truly wish that all my fellow applicants receive their well deserved grants very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Congrats at last! I'm happy and I've waited to congratulate you . Have a wonderful future


----------



## Aus2017

andreyx108b said:


> Well, this seems to be correct.
> 
> What does it say in vevo?


Good Catch. I just checked VEVO for both me and Wife. The Enter Before Date is still showing as 03-Nov-2016. Should I wait for few days OR contact then right-away?


----------



## Aus2017

andreyx108b said:


> Well, this seems to be correct.
> 
> What does it say in vevo?


Good Catch. I just checked VEVO for both me and Wife. The Enter Before Date is still showing as 03-Nov-2016. Should I wait for few days OR contact then right-away?


----------



## Majician

sharif444 said:


> Congrats Majician.


Thanks


----------



## Majician

alexdegzy said:


> Congrats at last! I'm happy and I've waited to congratulate you . Have a wonderful future


Thanks, that really nice of you...I wish you receive your grant soon !!


----------



## Majician

sm_adil2002 said:


> Very Very Congratulations MAJICIAN AND ANKIT, so happy to see you wrote this message. Finally your patience pays you more joy. Now You will have more importance to this change of life due,to this delay.


Thanks Adil, have you received your grant?


----------



## Majician

Mkanth said:


> Congrats Majician Bro!
> 
> You were helpful to many people; I - being one of them - feel very happy to hear the good news! All the Best for your future.
> -----------------------


Thanks Mkanth, I was almost done with the waiting, thank God the wait ended.


----------



## Rabbahs

Majician said:


> Thanks Mkanth, I was almost done with the waiting, thank God the wait ended.


Congrats man ! finally your wait is over ... hopefully I will get it soon, Inshallah.


----------



## conjoinme

vikaschandra said:


> It would totally depend on the number of applicant with Higher points in the queue waiting for the Invitation to Apply (ITA) + the number of applicants with same points as your but who have lodged before you would be prioritised and receive their ITA.
> 
> Start with the Process and Follow the EOI thread available on the Forum where you can get more information. Currently Active Thread June 2016 EOI


PL22, In addition to that, Invite (or ITA) depends on your skill as well. You can check Occupation Ceilings on skillselect (link below) the invites issued so far for your skill and the EOI cut-off point and date in the last invitation round (in case your skill is issued pro-rata invite).

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/11-may-2016-round-results


----------



## conjoinme

udeshi3002 said:


> Yeyyyyyyy... Yeyyyy......Yeyyy.......:eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> I received the Golden Grant today... for me and my wife.:second:
> 
> Thank you very much my dear friends for your help and really appreciate your support..
> 
> I wish all of you to have your grants soon.
> 
> My time lines given below.
> 
> Invitation Received - 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodged - 26/01/2016
> 01st CO contact - 11/02/2016 - Requested form 80
> 02nd CO contact - 27/04/2016 - Wife's medical has not submitted by the hospital
> Request completed - 27/04/2016
> Grant - 31/05/2016 lane:
> I E D - February 2017


Congratulations mate!


----------



## sm_adil2002

Majician said:


> sm_adil2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very Very Congratulations MAJICIAN AND ANKIT, so happy to see you wrote this message. Finally your patience pays you more joy. Now You will have more importance to this change of life due,to this delay.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Adil, have you received your grant?
Click to expand...

No still waiting for 212+ days. :-(. Hopefully if will end sooner than later


----------



## andreyx108b

sm_adil2002 said:


> No still waiting for 212+ days. :-(. Hopefully if will end sooner than later


Good luck to you!


----------



## NGK

216 days and counting. Patience is wearing thin now.


----------



## DVP_322

197 days and don't want to reach 200


----------



## ravinain

DVP_322 said:


> 197 days and don't want to reach 200


179 days and counting.... this wait is teaching me patience and I am not in mood to learn, although I know that wait is only solution... this situation reminds me t-beg's dialogue "captivity of negativity"....


----------



## shamisoman

congrats to majician, arun, amith and udeshi


----------



## Rabbahs

ravinain said:


> 179 days and counting.... this wait is teaching me patience and I am not in mood to learn, although I know that wait is only solution... this situation reminds me t-beg's dialogue "captivity of negativity"....


me 208 days, and still alive


----------



## DVP_322

Any grants today


----------



## JAN84

DVP_322 said:


> Any grants today


Seems DRY DAY


----------



## kawal_547

JAN84 said:


> Seems DRY DAY


Seems a dry week too


----------



## vikaschandra

JAN84 said:


> Seems DRY DAY


1 Grant reported for Jan Applicant



ARYAN2015 said:


> Hi All,
> After a long wait , I finally received grants for me, my spouse and two kids. I thank each one of you for making me feel positive in all this wait period. Its great feeling and wishing each one of you who are waiting for their grants to receive the golden mail soon.
> 
> Regards
> Ashok
> 
> 261311: Analyst Programmer
> 23-Dec-15 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 06-01-16 Visa Lodged
> 13-01-16 PCC IND
> 20-01-16 CO Contact
> 23-01-16 Required Documents Uploaded
> 19-04-16 Employment verification ( 15 points)
> 01-06-16 Grant
> 11-01-17 IED


----------



## raghum4u

Unfortunately today I completed 200 days... Morning frustrated gave a call to DIBP. A lady took up the call and started with standard response, and I told her I have crossed 200+ days, then she made effort to look into my case. Took my passport number and Dob. She took some time to read my case and came with disappointed note saying, you may have to wait some more days and case is still processing. I said, "Wt.." in my mind and laughed casually and asked. OK, now another two months..? She said, can't tell anything about that and depends on case to case. Closed the call with greeting her good day, whereas worst days are mine to start with. 

Now my stage is neither I have interest in pursuing offshore job nor any motivation to do some alternate course to enhance my skills. Day to day office life which was fun has become monotonous. Now I'm walking dead...


----------



## vikaschandra

raghum4u said:


> Unfortunately today I completed 200 days... Morning frustrated gave a call to DIBP. A lady took up the call and started with standard response, and I told her I have crossed 200+ days, then she made effort to look into my case. Took my passport number and Dob. She took some time to read my case and came with disappointed note saying, you may have to wait some more days and case is still processing. I said, "Wt.." in my mind and laughed casually and asked. OK, now another two months..? She said, can't tell anything about that and depends on case to case. Closed the call with greeting her good day, whereas worst days are mine to start with.
> 
> Now my stage is neither I have interest in pursuing offshore job nor any motivation to do some alternate course to enhance my skills. Day to day office life which was fun has become monotonous. Now I'm walking dead...


Common Raghu this wait should not push you back. In past you might have had many such situations wherein you did not know what to do or how to proceed but you must have overcome those situations. 

We understand that this is a case wherein entire future plans are held up and it would keep creeping in your mind now and then. Try as much as you can to refrain yourself from thinking about it and as you did previously enjoy your days at office while working, with colleagues and with Family..

The grant would not stay away for long and the Dead Will Rise Again


----------



## JAN84

raghum4u said:


> Unfortunately today I completed 200 days... Morning frustrated gave a call to DIBP. A lady took up the call and started with standard response, and I told her I have crossed 200+ days, then she made effort to look into my case. Took my passport number and Dob. She took some time to read my case and came with disappointed note saying, you may have to wait some more days and case is still processing. I said, "Wt.." in my mind and laughed casually and asked. OK, now another two months..? She said, can't tell anything about that and depends on case to case. Closed the call with greeting her good day, whereas worst days are mine to start with.
> 
> Now my stage is neither I have interest in pursuing offshore job nor any motivation to do some alternate course to enhance my skills. Day to day office life which was fun has become monotonous. Now I'm walking dead...


Dear Raghum,
Don't lose hope when it gets dark the stars will come out...You will get your grant soon.


----------



## masdcet

Rabbahs said:


> me 208 days, and still alive


Hii Seniors/Concerns

What is skill support contact???


----------



## manreetvirk

me 218 days, and still still alive


----------



## Abhi6060

Hi Jai, Vikas, keeda and others,

I got invitation on January 8 and resigned on January 15. I have not been working since then and lodged visa on March 7. Is there a possibility to receive a letter to prove what I did or how I managed my expenses during unemployment period?

Though I don't have a gap from graduation to January 15.


----------



## KeeDa

Abhi6060 said:


> Hi Jai, Vikas, keeda and others,
> 
> I got invitation on January 8 and resigned on January 15. I have not been working since then and lodged visa on March 7. Is there a possibility to receive a letter to prove what I did or how I managed my expenses during unemployment period?
> 
> Though I don't have a gap from graduation to January 15.


Never heard of them asking you evidence for such things. You are only required to mention it in form 80 with a textual description of how you supported yourself financially and what you were doing during this time.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

raghum4u said:


> Unfortunately today I completed 200 days... Morning frustrated gave a call to DIBP. A lady took up the call and started with standard response, and I told her I have crossed 200+ days, then she made effort to look into my case. Took my passport number and Dob. She took some time to read my case and came with disappointed note saying, you may have to wait some more days and case is still processing. I said, "Wt.." in my mind and laughed casually and asked. OK, now another two months..? She said, can't tell anything about that and depends on case to case. Closed the call with greeting her good day, whereas worst days are mine to start with.
> 
> Now my stage is neither I have interest in pursuing offshore job nor any motivation to do some alternate course to enhance my skills. Day to day office life which was fun has become monotonous. Now I'm walking dead...


Hey - Did you ask them what's taking the case too long and what's still pending for processing, though they cant tell upfront but if they gave any kind of hint ?

Also, many of us r sailing in such boats so disappointment is obvious but to pass this time , its better to prepare for backup options. Backup option always support us in getting through the main hurdle.


----------



## kawal_547

masdcet said:


> Hii Seniors/Concerns
> 
> What is skill support contact???


It's a team which does the checks on applicants.....which includes job check...background check.

They r more of pre-CO stage and also working along with CO.


----------



## arun32

shamisoman said:


> congrats to majician, arun, amith and udeshi


Hi Shamisoman,

Thanks a lot for your wishes...

Hope it comes true soon,:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## raghum4u

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Hey - Did you ask them what's taking the case too long and what's still pending for processing, though they cant tell upfront but if they gave any kind of hint ?
> 
> Also, many of us r sailing in such boats so disappointment is obvious but to pass this time , its better to prepare for backup options. Backup option always support us in getting through the main hurdle.


Hey Jithin, they don't tell anything more than that. Don't know what's point in have call center to help pending application when they don't convey what is required or what is pending. Wondering from morning, I never bothered to have plan B which I always do. Yeah, need to think off that after some drinks...


----------



## sharif444

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Hey - Did you ask them what's taking the case too long and what's still pending for processing, though they cant tell upfront but if they gave any kind of hint ?
> 
> Also, many of us r sailing in such boats so disappointment is obvious but to pass this time , its better to prepare for backup options. Backup option always support us in getting through the main hurdle.


I applied 11th july 2015 (Subclass 489 SS) and still waiting. 1st Call in january (Answer: Routine Process) then 23rd April i send an email about my status, they replied 13th may (Routine processing and no further documents required at this stage). I dont know what they are checking. Also no job verification still now. More than 10 months completed, I dont know how much more time they will take. really frustated..


----------



## sferns

236 days today. I sent an email regarding the delay and got the below standard response. Their response doesn't make sense to me as I seen people still getting grants. 

_"The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-16 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application."_


----------



## raghum4u

sferns said:


> 236 days today. I sent an email regarding the delay and got the below standard response. Their response doesn't make sense to me as I seen people still getting grants.
> 
> "The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-16 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application."


Although I agree partially, what is the their problem in making things transparent or let's say bring definitive service standards. Say minimum six months and not more than 12 months. That's all and Good if case is finalized before six months. No one is gonna blame for that. But saying three months and dragging the case till one year is not fair.


----------



## KeeDa

sferns said:


> 236 days today. I sent an email regarding the delay and got the below standard response. Their response doesn't make sense to me as I seen people still getting grants.
> 
> _"The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-16 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application."_


Hi,

Was this an instant auto-response to your email?


----------



## raghum4u

JAN84 said:


> Dear Raghum,
> Don't lose hope when it gets dark the stars will come out...You will get your grant soon.


Yeah Jan, along with stars I need an angel as well... Looks like she must be busy now a days... Thanks bro. Trying to Keeping my spirit high. Cheers..!


----------



## raghum4u

sharif444 said:


> I applied 11th july 2015 (Subclass 489 SS) and still waiting. 1st Call in january (Answer: Routine Process) then 23rd April i send an email about my status, they replied 13th may (Routine processing and no further documents required at this stage). I dont know what they are checking. Also no job verification still now. More than 10 months completed, I dont know how much more time they will take. really frustated..


Ohhh my goodness,I can feel, how bad one might feel... bro we are with you...!!


----------



## sferns

KeeDa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was this an instant auto-response to your email?


No, this response was received 2 days later from a visa processing officer. I have come across others getting the same response as well.


----------



## JAN84

sferns said:


> No, this response was received 2 days later from a visa processing officer. I have come across others getting the same response as well.


Dear atleast you received response.... I sent email two times but no reply..


----------



## Greg1946

sferns said:


> KeeDa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Was this an instant auto-response to your email?
> 
> 
> 
> No, this response was received 2 days later from a visa processing officer. I have come across others getting the same response as well.
Click to expand...

Have you applied for 189 or 190


----------



## KeeDa

Greg,

I am 189 applicant. sferns is 190. I am yet to see any 189 applicant receiving this delay mail. Have seen three 190 applicants so far who received this delay mail.


----------



## Greg1946

KeeDa said:


> Greg,
> 
> I am 189 applicant. sferns is 190. I am yet to see any 189 applicant receiving this delay mail. Have seen three 190 applicants so far who received this delay mail.[/QUOTE
> 
> I believe ceilings are not applicable for 190. I have read it online as well as seen it on some forums.
> 
> Ceilings in my view are only applicable for 189 and 489


----------



## Laxmikanth513

KeeDa said:


> Greg,
> 
> I am 189 applicant. sferns is 190. I am yet to see any 189 applicant receiving this delay mail. Have seen three 190 applicants so far who received this delay mail.


Hi Keeda,
Could you tell me that in which link 190 applicants received delay mail,, even I am 190 applicant ,waiting since 262 days ,, applied on September 2015,,
Thanks in advance


----------



## SqOats

Guys happy to inform you that I finally get through. Received grants for me, my wife and our son on 30th May. We are on a vacation and it with the grant it just got better. I was not able to inform due to slow internet. But, sometimes i guess gettiing away internet helps .

I cant say that I was waiting for the grant since July 2015 because actually i held my case due to wifes pregnancy. But, still I was in a wait game for a long time. But, luckily I got frequent responses from my COs (6 different CO contacts) and that helped me not to lose my patience. 

You can find my timeline in the signature. I submitted last requested document on 9th May. And sent a reminder email on 26th May and got the grant on 30th May. I guess reminder mail helped in my case because CO got back to my case before usual 28 days time.

I dont think my case went for external security checks. My office manager received verfication call and he confirmed my stats but regarding roles and responsibilities he asked them to check with my manager. My manager never got any call nor email. I was a bit worried regarding job verification because I DIDNOT submitted any pay slips, or bank statement but luckily it worked.

Finally, I would sincerely like to thanks expatforum and the helpful members for answering all my queries. I also tried to contribute by sharing my experience and will continue to do that. 

And, I do sincerely wish speedy grants especially for the 2015 applicants. And very special wishes for Magician. Wish you get through quickly brother.

Thank you all.


----------



## vikaschandra

SqOats said:


> Guys happy to inform you that I finally get through. Received grants for me, my wife and our son on 30th May. We are on a vacation and it with the grant it just got better. I was not able to inform due to slow internet. But, sometimes i guess gettiing away internet helps .
> 
> I cant say that I was waiting for the grant since July 2015 because actually i held my case due to wifes pregnancy. But, still I was in a wait game for a long time. But, luckily I got frequent responses from my COs (6 different CO contacts) and that helped me not to lose my patience.
> 
> You can find my timeline in the signature. I submitted last requested document on 9th May. And sent a reminder email on 26th May and got the grant on 30th May. I guess reminder mail helped in my case because CO got back to my case before usual 28 days time.
> 
> I dont think my case went for external security checks. My office manager received verfication call and he confirmed my stats but regarding roles and responsibilities he asked them to check with my manager. My manager never got any call nor email. I was a bit worried regarding job verification because I DIDNOT submitted any pay slips, or bank statement but luckily it worked.
> 
> Finally, I would sincerely like to thanks expatforum and the helpful members for answering all my queries. I also tried to contribute by sharing my experience and will continue to do that.
> 
> And, I do sincerely wish speedy grants especially for the 2015 applicants. And very special wishes for Magician. Wish you get through quickly brother.
> 
> Thank you all.


Congratulations to you and your family mate. Majician has already received his a grant


----------



## KeeDa

Laxmikanth513 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> Could you tell me that in which link 190 applicants received delay mail,, even I am 190 applicant ,waiting since 262 days ,, applied on September 2015,,
> Thanks in advance


1. *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10305874-post2864.html*

2. *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10315546-post2950.html*

3. *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10316402-post22008.html*


----------



## Abhi6060

Hi Mates,
Can HR state my roles and responsibilities if aware of them?


----------



## SqOats

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to you and your family mate. Majician has already received his a grant


Oh that is a great great news. That guy deserved the grant after such a long wait. Guess getting away from the forums really helps . 

Wish speedy grants to others too.


----------



## masdcet

Hello VISA grant holders,

Please tell me what application status on immi account shows after getting visa grant e-mail???


----------



## Abhi6060

Hi Vikas and others,
Help me if HR can state R&R if aware?
Or it has to be my manager.


----------



## Arumugamg

All

I got required IELTS score in 27th JULY 2013 

In order to apply for 489 South Australia visa

Shall any one confirm here validity of IELTS is it 2 or 3 years???

I noticed as per DIBP at the time we apply IELTS score can be 3 years before our application date?

But in IELTS Scorecard mentioned it is recommended to retake after 2 yrs from test date??

Is there any body who applied with more than years validity of IELTS??


----------



## arun32

Keeda, Andrey, Majician , Vikas


DIBP started sending delay mails, So We could expect our grants only in July or after july


----------



## prasanthkrish

arun32 said:


> Keeda, Andrey, Majician , Vikas
> 
> DIBP started sending delay mails, So We could expect our grants only in July or after july


Hi Arun,
Did you got the delay E-mail?
Will it shows in your immi account?
So if it's delay email, grant expected only after July?
Will any priority given to 2015 guys in July?


----------



## prasanthkrish

SqOats said:


> Guys happy to inform you that I finally get through. Received grants for me, my wife and our son on 30th May. We are on a vacation and it with the grant it just got better. I was not able to inform due to slow internet. But, sometimes i guess gettiing away internet helps .
> 
> I cant say that I was waiting for the grant since July 2015 because actually i held my case due to wifes pregnancy. But, still I was in a wait game for a long time. But, luckily I got frequent responses from my COs (6 different CO contacts) and that helped me not to lose my patience.
> 
> You can find my timeline in the signature. I submitted last requested document on 9th May. And sent a reminder email on 26th May and got the grant on 30th May. I guess reminder mail helped in my case because CO got back to my case before usual 28 days time.
> 
> I dont think my case went for external security checks. My office manager received verfication call and he confirmed my stats but regarding roles and responsibilities he asked them to check with my manager. My manager never got any call nor email. I was a bit worried regarding job verification because I DIDNOT submitted any pay slips, or bank statement but luckily it worked.
> 
> Finally, I would sincerely like to thanks expatforum and the helpful members for answering all my queries. I also tried to contribute by sharing my experience and will continue to do that.
> 
> And, I do sincerely wish speedy grants especially for the 2015 applicants. And very special wishes for Magician. Wish you get through quickly brother.
> 
> Thank you all.


Congrats brother. All the best


----------



## raghum4u

Abhi6060 said:


> Hi Vikas and others,
> Help me if HR can state R&R if aware?
> Or it has to be my manager.


Hr can do, if they are aware. In fact most of the times they reach out HR (if you have produced affidavit.) Occasionally it will be manager, if case officer feels so...


----------



## KeeDa

masdcet said:


> Hello VISA grant holders,
> 
> Please tell me what application status on immi account shows after getting visa grant e-mail???


Status changes to *FINALISED*


----------



## KeeDa

arun32 said:


> Keeda, Andrey, Majician , Vikas
> 
> 
> DIBP started sending delay mails, So We could expect our grants only in July or after july


Nobody from 189 has received the delay emails yet. Three applicants who received are all 190 applicants. So, we still have a slight hope:fingerscrossed:

In case if we get the delay emails, it will be only in and after July that we can expect the grants.

Moreover, the email says "_now has limited number of places left for the 2015-16 program year_" so it seems the cap hasn't really reached yet, but very close to be reached. I took the quoted text from an earlier post shared today by sferns here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10316402-post22008.html*


----------



## arun32

KeeDa said:


> Nobody from 189 has received the delay emails yet. Three applicants who received are all 190 applicants. So, we still have a slight hope:fingerscrossed:
> 
> In case if we get the delay emails, it will be only in and after July that we can expect the grants.
> 
> Moreover, the email says "_now has limited number of places left for the 2015-16 program year_" so it seems the cap hasn't really reached yet, but very close to be reached. I took the quoted text from an earlier post shared today by sferns here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10316402-post22008.html*


Thank you Keeda.

I have waited 6 months for invite and now another 6 months gone after lodging visa, day by day , i feel like am getting away from Ausyland.


----------



## shrif

Hi Experts,

I also revived the delay mail on 9/5/2016. if the seats are completed (now are limited) so we will receive another mail??

Thanks,
Sherif


----------



## KeeDa

shrif said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I also revived the delay mail on 9/5/2016. if the seats are completed (now are limited) so we will receive another mail??
> 
> Thanks,
> Sherif


Hi,

Can you help us with your visa sub-class? Is it 189? Can you please update your signature to show your timelines?

As for your question- I don't think there will be another email. Last year I didn't hear anybody saying anything about a second email. They simply received their grants instead.


----------



## KeeDa

arun32 said:


> Thank you Keeda.
> 
> I have waited 6 months for invite and now another 6 months gone after lodging visa, day by day , i feel like am getting away from Ausyland.


Hang in there mate. Our ship may have hit bad weather; journey may therefore be delayed, but we will get there. Eventually :smow:


----------



## vikaschandra

Abhi6060 said:


> Hi Vikas and others,
> Help me if HR can state R&R if aware?
> Or it has to be my manager.


Anyone infact. But getting from HR is advisable if they are ready to give


----------



## vikaschandra

arun32 said:


> Keeda, Andrey, Majician , Vikas
> 
> 
> DIBP started sending delay mails, So We could expect our grants only in July or after july


Arun so far only 489 and 190 applicants have received delay email. 189 are yet to. As you must have seen grant for 189 is coming so still hope remains


----------



## arun32

vikaschandra said:


> Arun so far only 489 and 190 applicants have received delay email. 189 are yet to. As you must have seen grant for 189 is coming so still hope remains


hopefully all 2015 applicants receive their grants in coming weeks...


----------



## shrif

KeeDa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help us with your visa sub-class? Is it 189? Can you please update your signature to show your timelines?
> 
> As for your question- I don't think there will be another email. Last year I didn't hear anybody saying anything about a second email. They simply received their grants instead.


thanks for your reply. it is 489 FS 

Visa Applied: 24/11/2015
CO : 14/12/2015
Request completed: 25/12/2015
Job Call Verification: 4/5/2016
Delay Mail: 9/5/2016


----------



## tikki2282

SqOats said:


> Guys happy to inform you that I finally get through. Received grants for me, my wife and our son on 30th May. We are on a vacation and it with the grant it just got better. I was not able to inform due to slow internet. But, sometimes i guess gettiing away internet helps .
> 
> 
> 
> I cant say that I was waiting for the grant since July 2015 because actually i held my case due to wifes pregnancy. But, still I was in a wait game for a long time. But, luckily I got frequent responses from my COs (6 different CO contacts) and that helped me not to lose my patience.
> 
> 
> 
> You can find my timeline in the signature. I submitted last requested document on 9th May. And sent a reminder email on 26th May and got the grant on 30th May. I guess reminder mail helped in my case because CO got back to my case before usual 28 days time.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think my case went for external security checks. My office manager received verfication call and he confirmed my stats but regarding roles and responsibilities he asked them to check with my manager. My manager never got any call nor email. I was a bit worried regarding job verification because I DIDNOT submitted any pay slips, or bank statement but luckily it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I would sincerely like to thanks expatforum and the helpful members for answering all my queries. I also tried to contribute by sharing my experience and will continue to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> And, I do sincerely wish speedy grants especially for the 2015 applicants. And very special wishes for Magician. Wish you get through quickly brother.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all.




Congrats mate


----------



## usman81

Hello Guys.

I got the Grant email today. Feeling blessed and relieved today. It was a long waiting and painful time waiting.

Good luck to all those who are waiting, You will get it soon too. I lodged visa application in aug 2015 and granted in Jun-2016.

Thanks
------------------------------------------------
SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313

ACS +VE FEEDBACK: MAY-2015
EOI submitted for 189: Jun-2015
Invited for 189: Jul-2015
Visa Lodge: Aug-2015
CO Contact : Mar-2016(GSM Adelaide)
PCC, Med, Docs submitted: Mar-2016
Employment Verification: May-2016
Visa Grant: 2-Jun-206 :second:


----------



## deepgill

usman81 said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> I got the Grant email today. Feeling blessed and relieved today. It was a long waiting and painful time waiting.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting, You will get it soon too. I lodged visa application in aug 2015 and granted in Jun-2016.
> 
> Thanks
> ------------------------------------------------
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
> 
> ACS +VE FEEDBACK: MAY-2015
> EOI submitted for 189: Jun-2015
> Invited for 189: Jul-2015
> Visa Lodge: Aug-2015
> CO Contact : Mar-2016(GSM Adelaide)
> PCC, Med, Docs submitted: Mar-2016
> Employment Verification: May-2016
> Visa Grant: 2-Jun-206 :second:


Congratulations.. Usman 🍺


----------



## Greg1946

usman81 said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> I got the Grant email today. Feeling blessed and relieved today. It was a long waiting and painful time waiting.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting, You will get it soon too. I lodged visa application in aug 2015 and granted in Jun-2016.
> 
> Thanks
> ------------------------------------------------
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
> 
> ACS +VE FEEDBACK: MAY-2015
> EOI submitted for 189: Jun-2015
> Invited for 189: Jul-2015
> Visa Lodge: Aug-2015
> CO Contact : Mar-2016(GSM Adelaide)
> PCC, Med, Docs submitted: Mar-2016
> Employment Verification: May-2016
> Visa Grant: 2-Jun-206


Congrats


----------



## Ashuaust

usman81 said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> I got the Grant email today. Feeling blessed and relieved today. It was a long waiting and painful time waiting.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting, You will get it soon too. I lodged visa application in aug 2015 and granted in Jun-2016.
> 
> Thanks
> ------------------------------------------------
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
> 
> ACS +VE FEEDBACK: MAY-2015
> EOI submitted for 189: Jun-2015
> Invited for 189: Jul-2015
> Visa Lodge: Aug-2015
> CO Contact : Mar-2016(GSM Adelaide)
> PCC, Med, Docs submitted: Mar-2016
> Employment Verification: May-2016
> Visa Grant: 2-Jun-206


Great news long wait paid off..
Congratulations..!!!
Did u keep your case on hold or something?


----------



## gaus

usman81 said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> I got the Grant email today. Feeling blessed and relieved today. It was a long waiting and painful time waiting.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting, You will get it soon too. I lodged visa application in aug 2015 and granted in Jun-2016.
> 
> Thanks
> ------------------------------------------------
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
> 
> ACS +VE FEEDBACK: MAY-2015
> EOI submitted for 189: Jun-2015
> Invited for 189: Jul-2015
> Visa Lodge: Aug-2015
> CO Contact : Mar-2016(GSM Adelaide)
> PCC, Med, Docs submitted: Mar-2016
> Employment Verification: May-2016
> Visa Grant: 2-Jun-206 :second:


Hearty Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## usman81

Ashuaust said:


> Great news long wait paid off..
> Congratulations..!!!
> Did u keep your case on hold or something?


Thanks 
No it just took long. I called them 2 days back for status update. They said its still in process and today I got the grant.


----------



## JAN84

SqOats said:


> Guys happy to inform you that I finally get through. Received grants for me, my wife and our son on 30th May. We are on a vacation and it with the grant it just got better. I was not able to inform due to slow internet. But, sometimes i guess gettiing away internet helps .
> 
> I cant say that I was waiting for the grant since July 2015 because actually i held my case due to wifes pregnancy. But, still I was in a wait game for a long time. But, luckily I got frequent responses from my COs (6 different CO contacts) and that helped me not to lose my patience.
> 
> You can find my timeline in the signature. I submitted last requested document on 9th May. And sent a reminder email on 26th May and got the grant on 30th May. I guess reminder mail helped in my case because CO got back to my case before usual 28 days time.
> 
> I dont think my case went for external security checks. My office manager received verfication call and he confirmed my stats but regarding roles and responsibilities he asked them to check with my manager. My manager never got any call nor email. I was a bit worried regarding job verification because I DIDNOT submitted any pay slips, or bank statement but luckily it worked.
> 
> Finally, I would sincerely like to thanks expatforum and the helpful members for answering all my queries. I also tried to contribute by sharing my experience and will continue to do that.
> 
> And, I do sincerely wish speedy grants especially for the 2015 applicants. And very special wishes for Magician. Wish you get through quickly brother.
> 
> Thank you all.


Congrats bro.. Enjoy


----------



## Heywb

Hi Guys,

I recently arrived in melbourne last weekend, Its very cold out here 

I found it very simple to travel and pass through the immigration. Only your passport is required and there were not any inquiry for Visa/ Grant letter any where. 

Need to take care that no old shoes having soil/dust should be in your baggage as you need to declare that so need to clean them properly, moreover, if you are carrying medicines then prescription from doctor must be there, cigarettes/tobbaco must be in very less quantity etc.

Everything is expensive here untill you are not earnings in dollar. otherwise you will always converting Rupees into dollars and then thinking its very expensive 

Environment is clean and awsome, Every thing is very well managed, Cars stops to give you way in streets, There is no issue of Muslim food as well you can find Halal Pizzaz, Nandoos, KFC very easily here.

There is no Racism at all every one is caring his buisness. People are very helping here as per my experience always guided me whenever asked any query. 

You need to have a mobile with very good battery time as Maps, Public transport apps must be installed on your phone and these are very useful. New comers cannot move without these.

Things to be done early within 2 ~ 3 days are , Bank account opening, Tax File Number applying online, Travel card purchasing (MYKi for Victoria), Medicare card application from any nearby Centerlink place. And the most important one is the driving license. If you have an existing driving license overseas and it is more than 3 years old then you can get the waiver of learner time period and you can get the full driving license after thep practical test. moreover you can also drive for six month with and existing overseas license. Make sure you should get the NOC from overaseas traffic authority and get the NOC attested from foreign office

Used goods are very cheap here, yesterday i was walking on the streets and ii saw several used goods were being placed in front of houses for any one to take away free. that includes TVs and Sofas etc. Similarly used cars are very cheap here from 1000 $ to 3000$ you can get a good car.

The main issue is getting JOB here, I went to several recruitment agencies and they told me that finding first professional job is difficult. It depends on you luck actually. Every Job require certification here from security guard to field engineers etc. first two certifications are being funded by government here so must analyze and do it as soon you arrive. I am planning to do 2 certifications one is technical and one is causal 

Monthly rent for one room shared in a house is around 500$ including bills.Broadband Internet charges are about 50 $ . month and prepaid mobile package is about 30 ~ 35 $/month that include unlimited local calls, local sms, 3 GB of data etc. 1 Bread is around 3 Dollars and milk bottle 250 ml is around 2 $

Traveling is convenient here. There are metro trains and Busses completely covering the city and suburbs. There are time zones defined for charging like for 2 hours of travel (Train + Buss ) it will cost 3.90 dollars and in one day max of 7 $s can be deducted from your card after that all travel is free.

I am applying for JOBs here online and need you guys to remember me in your prayers. 
In case of any help or query require you can ask me and PM me


----------



## uttara

usman81 said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> I got the Grant email today. Feeling blessed and relieved today. It was a long waiting and painful time waiting.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting, You will get it soon too. I lodged visa application in aug 2015 and granted in Jun-2016.
> 
> Thanks
> ------------------------------------------------
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
> 
> ACS +VE FEEDBACK: MAY-2015
> EOI submitted for 189: Jun-2015
> Invited for 189: Jul-2015
> Visa Lodge: Aug-2015
> CO Contact : Mar-2016(GSM Adelaide)
> PCC, Med, Docs submitted: Mar-2016
> Employment Verification: May-2016
> Visa Grant: 2-Jun-206 :second:


Congrats! CO contacted you after six months from the date of lodgement of your application? I mean there was no contacts between august 2015 and march 2016?


----------



## aussieby2016

Heywb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I recently arrived in melbourne last weekend, Its very cold out here
> 
> I found it very simple to travel and pass through the immigration. Only your passport is required and there were not any inquiry for Visa/ Grant letter any where.
> 
> Need to take care that no old shoes having soil/dust should be in your baggage as you need to declare that so need to clean them properly, moreover, if you are carrying medicines then prescription from doctor must be there, cigarettes/tobbaco must be in very less quantity etc.
> 
> Everything is expensive here untill you are not earnings in dollar. otherwise you will always converting Rupees into dollars and then thinking its very expensive
> 
> Environment is clean and awsome, Every thing is very well managed, Cars stops to give you way in streets, There is no issue of Muslim food as well you can find Halal Pizzaz, Nandoos, KFC very easily here.
> 
> There is no Racism at all every one is caring his buisness. People are very helping here as per my experience always guided me whenever asked any query.
> 
> You need to have a mobile with very good battery time as Maps, Public transport apps must be installed on your phone and these are very useful. New comers cannot move without these.
> 
> Things to be done early within 2 ~ 3 days are , Bank account opening, Tax File Number applying online, Travel card purchasing (MYKi for Victoria), Medicare card application from any nearby Centerlink place. And the most important one is the driving license. If you have an existing driving license overseas and it is more than 3 years old then you can get the waiver of learner time period and you can get the full driving license after thep practical test. moreover you can also drive for six month with and existing overseas license. Make sure you should get the NOC from overaseas traffic authority and get the NOC attested from foreign office
> 
> Used goods are very cheap here, yesterday i was walking on the streets and ii saw several used goods were being placed in front of houses for any one to take away free. that includes TVs and Sofas etc. Similarly used cars are very cheap here from 1000 $ to 3000$ you can get a good car.
> 
> The main issue is getting JOB here, I went to several recruitment agencies and they told me that finding first professional job is difficult. It depends on you luck actually. Every Job require certification here from security guard to field engineers etc. first two certifications are being funded by government here so must analyze and do it as soon you arrive. I am planning to do 2 certifications one is technical and one is causal
> 
> Monthly rent for one room shared in a house is around 500$ including bills.Broadband Internet charges are about 50 $ . month and prepaid mobile package is about 30 ~ 35 $/month that include unlimited local calls, local sms, 3 GB of data etc. 1 Bread is around 3 Dollars and milk bottle 250 ml is around 2 $
> 
> Traveling is convenient here. There are metro trains and Busses completely covering the city and suburbs. There are time zones defined for charging like for 2 hours of travel (Train + Buss ) it will cost 3.90 dollars and in one day max of 7 $s can be deducted from your card after that all travel is free.
> 
> I am applying for JOBs here online and need you guys to remember me in your prayers.
> In case of any help or query require you can ask me and PM me


Thanks a lot brother.....your detailed experience will help us a lot.....


----------



## tikki2282

usman81 said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> I got the Grant email today. Feeling blessed and relieved today. It was a long waiting and painful time waiting.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting, You will get it soon too. I lodged visa application in aug 2015 and granted in Jun-2016.
> 
> Thanks
> ------------------------------------------------
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
> 
> ACS +VE FEEDBACK: MAY-2015
> EOI submitted for 189: Jun-2015
> Invited for 189: Jul-2015
> Visa Lodge: Aug-2015
> CO Contact : Mar-2016(GSM Adelaide)
> PCC, Med, Docs submitted: Mar-2016
> Employment Verification: May-2016
> Visa Grant: 2-Jun-206 :second:




Congrats


----------



## usman81

uttara said:


> Congrats! CO contacted you after six months from the date of lodgement of your application? I mean there was no contacts between august 2015 and march 2016?


Nope. I was contacted in March-2016 by CO, after 6 months


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Hi everyone, I happened to call Brisbane this afternoon, and got a response saying - my file is actively being processed and should be soon hearing from them. Is this a standard response or actually things are moving for best or maybe worse  
Appreciate if someone, with their experience, could read beyond the lines i was told. 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

dhawalNpatel said:


> Hi everyone, I happened to call Brisbane this afternoon, and got a response saying - my file is actively being processed and should be soon hearing from them. Is this a standard response or actually things are moving for best or maybe worse  Appreciate if someone, with their experience, could read beyond the lines i was told. Thanks Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are lucky...)))


----------



## dhawalNpatel

andreyx108b said:


> If you are lucky...)))




Haha. Let me take it that this is a standard pacifying statement for the applicant. 
At this moment I am hoping for luck only to the extent of expecting a verdict, good or bad can be managed later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

dhawalNpatel said:


> Haha. Let me take it that this is a standard pacifying statement for the applicant. At this moment I am hoping for luck only to the extent of expecting a verdict, good or bad can be managed later. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If all docs and evidence are legit - only positive, but question is when... Some people are waiting for 14 months now...


----------



## prasanthkrish

usman81 said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> I got the Grant email today. Feeling blessed and relieved today. It was a long waiting and painful time waiting.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting, You will get it soon too. I lodged visa application in aug 2015 and granted in Jun-2016.
> 
> Thanks
> ------------------------------------------------
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
> 
> ACS +VE FEEDBACK: MAY-2015
> EOI submitted for 189: Jun-2015
> Invited for 189: Jul-2015
> Visa Lodge: Aug-2015
> CO Contact : Mar-2016(GSM Adelaide)
> PCC, Med, Docs submitted: Mar-2016
> Employment Verification: May-2016
> Visa Grant: 2-Jun-206 :second:


Congrats mate... All the best


----------



## JAN84

*Its Grant*

Finally received my Golden Email
Iam very happy to announce that today after 164 days of long wait i received Visa Grant for me ,wife and two kids .
Hope everyone will get their grant soon. 
No job verification done as per my knowledge
IED: 21st Dec 2016
:second::second::second::second:


----------



## deepgill

JAN84 said:


> Finally received my Golden Email
> Iam very happy to announce that today after 164 days of long wait i received Visa Grant for me ,wife and two kids .
> Hope everyone will get their grant soon.
> No job verification done as per my knowledge
> IED: 21st Dec 2016
> :second::second::second::second:


Congratulations.. JAN. Finally you got your Golden mail!💐


----------



## belapmehta

Heywb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I recently arrived in melbourne last weekend, Its very cold out here
> 
> I found it very simple to travel and pass through the immigration. Only your passport is required and there were not any inquiry for Visa/ Grant letter any where.
> 
> Need to take care that no old shoes having soil/dust should be in your baggage as you need to declare that so need to clean them properly, moreover, if you are carrying medicines then prescription from doctor must be there, cigarettes/tobbaco must be in very less quantity etc.
> 
> Everything is expensive here untill you are not earnings in dollar. otherwise you will always converting Rupees into dollars and then thinking its very expensive
> 
> Environment is clean and awsome, Every thing is very well managed, Cars stops to give you way in streets, There is no issue of Muslim food as well you can find Halal Pizzaz, Nandoos, KFC very easily here.
> 
> There is no Racism at all every one is caring his buisness. People are very helping here as per my experience always guided me whenever asked any query.
> 
> You need to have a mobile with very good battery time as Maps, Public transport apps must be installed on your phone and these are very useful. New comers cannot move without these.
> 
> Things to be done early within 2 ~ 3 days are , Bank account opening, Tax File Number applying online, Travel card purchasing (MYKi for Victoria), Medicare card application from any nearby Centerlink place. And the most important one is the driving license. If you have an existing driving license overseas and it is more than 3 years old then you can get the waiver of learner time period and you can get the full driving license after thep practical test. moreover you can also drive for six month with and existing overseas license. Make sure you should get the NOC from overaseas traffic authority and get the NOC attested from foreign office
> 
> Used goods are very cheap here, yesterday i was walking on the streets and ii saw several used goods were being placed in front of houses for any one to take away free. that includes TVs and Sofas etc. Similarly used cars are very cheap here from 1000 $ to 3000$ you can get a good car.
> 
> The main issue is getting JOB here, I went to several recruitment agencies and they told me that finding first professional job is difficult. It depends on you luck actually. Every Job require certification here from security guard to field engineers etc. first two certifications are being funded by government here so must analyze and do it as soon you arrive. I am planning to do 2 certifications one is technical and one is causal
> 
> Monthly rent for one room shared in a house is around 500$ including bills.Broadband Internet charges are about 50 $ . month and prepaid mobile package is about 30 ~ 35 $/month that include unlimited local calls, local sms, 3 GB of data etc. 1 Bread is around 3 Dollars and milk bottle 250 ml is around 2 $
> 
> Traveling is convenient here. There are metro trains and Busses completely covering the city and suburbs. There are time zones defined for charging like for 2 hours of travel (Train + Buss ) it will cost 3.90 dollars and in one day max of 7 $s can be deducted from your card after that all travel is free.
> 
> I am applying for JOBs here online and need you guys to remember me in your prayers.
> In case of any help or query require you can ask me and PM me


Great post buddy...keep it up...all prayers with U..


----------



## prasanthkrish

Heywb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I recently arrived in melbourne last weekend, Its very cold out here
> 
> I found it very simple to travel and pass through the immigration. Only your passport is required and there were not any inquiry for Visa/ Grant letter any where.
> 
> Need to take care that no old shoes having soil/dust should be in your baggage as you need to declare that so need to clean them properly, moreover, if you are carrying medicines then prescription from doctor must be there, cigarettes/tobbaco must be in very less quantity etc.
> 
> Everything is expensive here untill you are not earnings in dollar. otherwise you will always converting Rupees into dollars and then thinking its very expensive
> 
> Environment is clean and awsome, Every thing is very well managed, Cars stops to give you way in streets, There is no issue of Muslim food as well you can find Halal Pizzaz, Nandoos, KFC very easily here.
> 
> There is no Racism at all every one is caring his buisness. People are very helping here as per my experience always guided me whenever asked any query.
> 
> You need to have a mobile with very good battery time as Maps, Public transport apps must be installed on your phone and these are very useful. New comers cannot move without these.
> 
> Things to be done early within 2 ~ 3 days are , Bank account opening, Tax File Number applying online, Travel card purchasing (MYKi for Victoria), Medicare card application from any nearby Centerlink place. And the most important one is the driving license. If you have an existing driving license overseas and it is more than 3 years old then you can get the waiver of learner time period and you can get the full driving license after thep practical test. moreover you can also drive for six month with and existing overseas license. Make sure you should get the NOC from overaseas traffic authority and get the NOC attested from foreign office
> 
> Used goods are very cheap here, yesterday i was walking on the streets and ii saw several used goods were being placed in front of houses for any one to take away free. that includes TVs and Sofas etc. Similarly used cars are very cheap here from 1000 $ to 3000$ you can get a good car.
> 
> The main issue is getting JOB here, I went to several recruitment agencies and they told me that finding first professional job is difficult. It depends on you luck actually. Every Job require certification here from security guard to field engineers etc. first two certifications are being funded by government here so must analyze and do it as soon you arrive. I am planning to do 2 certifications one is technical and one is causal
> 
> Monthly rent for one room shared in a house is around 500$ including bills.Broadband Internet charges are about 50 $ . month and prepaid mobile package is about 30 ~ 35 $/month that include unlimited local calls, local sms, 3 GB of data etc. 1 Bread is around 3 Dollars and milk bottle 250 ml is around 2 $
> 
> Traveling is convenient here. There are metro trains and Busses completely covering the city and suburbs. There are time zones defined for charging like for 2 hours of travel (Train + Buss ) it will cost 3.90 dollars and in one day max of 7 $s can be deducted from your card after that all travel is free.
> 
> I am applying for JOBs here online and need you guys to remember me in your prayers.
> In case of any help or query require you can ask me and PM me


Wow brother. that so nice of you....Pray for us also to get the grants... Enjoy your Aussie days...


----------



## prasanthkrish

JAN84 said:


> Finally received my Golden Email
> Iam very happy to announce that today after 164 days of long wait i received Visa Grant for me ,wife and two kids .
> Hope everyone will get their grant soon.
> No job verification done as per my knowledge
> IED: 21st Dec 2016
> :second::second::second::second:


Wow brother.....Congrats...all the best....


----------



## JAN84

deepgill said:


> Congratulations.. JAN. Finally you got your Golden mail!💐


Thanks Deepgill. Hope you will get your grant soon...


----------



## NGK

JAN84 said:


> Thanks Deepgill. Hope you will get your grant soon...


Congrats Jan. All the best have a nice one !!!!


----------



## vikaschandra

JAN84 said:


> Finally received my Golden Email
> Iam very happy to announce that today after 164 days of long wait i received Visa Grant for me ,wife and two kids .
> Hope everyone will get their grant soon.
> No job verification done as per my knowledge
> IED: 21st Dec 2016
> :second::second::second::second:


Congratulation and best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Abhimukta

JAN84 said:


> Thanks Deepgill. Hope you will get your grant soon...


Many many congratulations JAN.Finally your long wait paid off


----------



## NGK

I got a call again from AHC today ( 2nd time, one back in February ). The questions were related to my roles as before and lasted exactly ten minutes as before. Is this normal ??? I asked the guy why they are doing it again, he said he is aware of the call before and wanted more information, Although he didnt ask anything new. Kinda worried and dissapointed now that they haven't gone past the stage of call verification from feb .


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

Heywb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I recently arrived in melbourne last weekend, Its very cold out here
> 
> I found it very simple to travel and pass through the immigration. Only your passport is required and there were not any inquiry for Visa/ Grant letter any where.
> 
> Need to take care that no old shoes having soil/dust should be in your baggage as you need to declare that so need to clean them properly, moreover, if you are carrying medicines then prescription from doctor must be there, cigarettes/tobbaco must be in very less quantity etc.
> 
> Everything is expensive here untill you are not earnings in dollar. otherwise you will always converting Rupees into dollars and then thinking its very expensive
> 
> Environment is clean and awsome, Every thing is very well managed, Cars stops to give you way in streets, There is no issue of Muslim food as well you can find Halal Pizzaz, Nandoos, KFC very easily here.
> 
> There is no Racism at all every one is caring his buisness. People are very helping here as per my experience always guided me whenever asked any query.
> 
> You need to have a mobile with very good battery time as Maps, Public transport apps must be installed on your phone and these are very useful. New comers cannot move without these.
> 
> Things to be done early within 2 ~ 3 days are , Bank account opening, Tax File Number applying online, Travel card purchasing (MYKi for Victoria), Medicare card application from any nearby Centerlink place. And the most important one is the driving license. If you have an existing driving license overseas and it is more than 3 years old then you can get the waiver of learner time period and you can get the full driving license after thep practical test. moreover you can also drive for six month with and existing overseas license. Make sure you should get the NOC from overaseas traffic authority and get the NOC attested from foreign office
> 
> Used goods are very cheap here, yesterday i was walking on the streets and ii saw several used goods were being placed in front of houses for any one to take away free. that includes TVs and Sofas etc. Similarly used cars are very cheap here from 1000 $ to 3000$ you can get a good car.
> 
> The main issue is getting JOB here, I went to several recruitment agencies and they told me that finding first professional job is difficult. It depends on you luck actually. Every Job require certification here from security guard to field engineers etc. first two certifications are being funded by government here so must analyze and do it as soon you arrive. I am planning to do 2 certifications one is technical and one is causal
> 
> Monthly rent for one room shared in a house is around 500$ including bills.Broadband Internet charges are about 50 $ . month and prepaid mobile package is about 30 ~ 35 $/month that include unlimited local calls, local sms, 3 GB of data etc. 1 Bread is around 3 Dollars and milk bottle 250 ml is around 2 $
> 
> Traveling is convenient here. There are metro trains and Busses completely covering the city and suburbs. There are time zones defined for charging like for 2 hours of travel (Train + Buss ) it will cost 3.90 dollars and in one day max of 7 $s can be deducted from your card after that all travel is free.
> 
> I am applying for JOBs here online and need you guys to remember me in your prayers.
> In case of any help or query require you can ask me and PM me


Dear Heywb congratulations on your safe landing.... thanks for sharing the invaluable experience... God bless you and the family


----------



## gaus

JAN84 said:


> Finally received my Golden Email
> Iam very happy to announce that today after 164 days of long wait i received Visa Grant for me ,wife and two kids .
> Hope everyone will get their grant soon.
> No job verification done as per my knowledge
> IED: 21st Dec 2016
> :second::second::second::second:


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## arun32

Congrats Usman81 and Jan84

Currently, DIBP trend is granting visas only to those who have got numbers in their expat forum names .


----------



## JAN84

arun32 said:


> Congrats Usman81 and Jan84
> 
> Currently, DIBP trend is granting visas only to those who have got numbers in their expat forum names .



hahah thanks Arun.. means you are next then..


----------



## JAN84

prasanthkrish said:


> Wow brother.....Congrats...all the best....


Thanks Prasanth. Hope you will get soon..


----------



## Abhi6060

arun32 said:


> Congrats Usman81 and Jan84
> 
> Currently, DIBP trend is granting visas only to those who have got numbers in their expat forum names .




Hope so...


----------



## JAN84

Abhimukta said:


> Many many congratulations JAN.Finally your long wait paid off


Thanks Abhimukta..


----------



## raghum4u

JAN84 said:


> Finally received my Golden Email
> Iam very happy to announce that today after 164 days of long wait i received Visa Grant for me ,wife and two kids .
> Hope everyone will get their grant soon.
> No job verification done as per my knowledge
> IED: 21st Dec 2016
> :second::second::second::second:


Wow... Congrats man... You are lucky...!! Happy for you... All the best...!! Time to party..!!


----------



## Greg1946

JAN84 said:


> Finally received my Golden Email
> Iam very happy to announce that today after 164 days of long wait i received Visa Grant for me ,wife and two kids .
> Hope everyone will get their grant soon.
> No job verification done as per my knowledge
> IED: 21st Dec 2016


Congrats. Wish you the very best for your onward journey


----------



## JAN84

NGK said:


> Congrats Jan. All the best have a nice one !!!!


Thanks NGK.


----------



## JAN84

gaus said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Thanks Gaus..


----------



## DVP_322

I was dying to write a such message in this forum.

Yes…… finally received grant after 198 days to be precise. 
Thank god and thank you all the member of this forum . Really this forum helps a lot and hope it will be helpful in future also. 
I wish all of you get your grant very soon. In fact I feel that it is on the way. Don’t worry..

Here is my timeline 

Visa lodge – 17-11-2015
CO Allocation – 23-11-2015 asking document
Document provided – 24-12-2015
Call received – 15-3-2016
Visa Grant – 02-06-2016


----------



## JAN84

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulation and best wishes to you and your family.


Thanks Vikaschandra..


----------



## raghum4u

DVP_322 said:


> I was dying to write a such message in this forum.
> 
> Yes…… finally received grant after 198 days to be precise.
> Thank god and thank you all the member of this forum . Really this forum helps a lot and hope it will be helpful in future also.
> I wish all of you get your grant very soon. In fact I feel that it is on the way. Don’t worry..
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> Visa lodge – 17-11-2015
> CO Allocation – 23-11-2015 asking document
> Document provided – 24-12-2015
> Call received – 15-3-2016
> Visa Grant – 02-06-2016


Congrats man..!!


----------



## JAN84

raghum4u said:


> Wow... Congrats man... You are lucky...!! Happy for you... All the best...!! Time to party..!!


Thanks Raghum4u.


----------



## JAN84

Greg1946 said:


> Congrats. Wish you the very best for your onward journey


Thanks Greg.


----------



## JAN84

DVP_322 said:


> I was dying to write a such message in this forum.
> 
> Yes…… finally received grant after 198 days to be precise.
> Thank god and thank you all the member of this forum . Really this forum helps a lot and hope it will be helpful in future also.
> I wish all of you get your grant very soon. In fact I feel that it is on the way. Don’t worry..
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> Visa lodge – 17-11-2015
> CO Allocation – 23-11-2015 asking document
> Document provided – 24-12-2015
> Call received – 15-3-2016
> Visa Grant – 02-06-2016


Congrats DVP.. All the best


----------



## gaus

DVP_322 said:


> I was dying to write a such message in this forum.
> 
> Yes…… finally received grant after 198 days to be precise.
> Thank god and thank you all the member of this forum . Really this forum helps a lot and hope it will be helpful in future also.
> I wish all of you get your grant very soon. In fact I feel that it is on the way. Don’t worry..
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> Visa lodge – 17-11-2015
> CO Allocation – 23-11-2015 asking document
> Document provided – 24-12-2015
> Call received – 15-3-2016
> Visa Grant – 02-06-2016


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Greg1946

DVP_322 said:


> I was dying to write a such message in this forum.
> 
> Yes…… finally received grant after 198 days to be precise.
> Thank god and thank you all the member of this forum . Really this forum helps a lot and hope it will be helpful in future also.
> I wish all of you get your grant very soon. In fact I feel that it is on the way. Don’t worry..
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> Visa lodge – 17-11-2015
> CO Allocation – 23-11-2015 asking document
> Document provided – 24-12-2015
> Call received – 15-3-2016
> Visa Grant – 02-06-2016


Congrats and wish you luck. seems like they have now moved to pending cases


----------



## zeeshan355

gaus said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


CONGRATS!!!!

It took almost 2 1/2 months to receive grant after employment verification call, for me its just 15 days ....
:confused2::confused2::confused2:

Sometimes more than one time DIBP is calling ... in some cases.

donno what they are upto...

best wishes.


----------



## Greg1946

Anyone aware of 190 guys getting their grants this week 

I see all grants are for 189. Seems like the migration planning levels have kicked in for the 190 guys


----------



## prasanthkrish

DVP_322 said:


> I was dying to write a such message in this forum.
> 
> Yes…… finally received grant after 198 days to be precise.
> Thank god and thank you all the member of this forum . Really this forum helps a lot and hope it will be helpful in future also.
> I wish all of you get your grant very soon. In fact I feel that it is on the way. Don’t worry..
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> Visa lodge – 17-11-2015
> CO Allocation – 23-11-2015 asking document
> Document provided – 24-12-2015
> Call received – 15-3-2016
> Visa Grant – 02-06-2016


Congrats man.. All the best...


----------



## andreyx108b

Greg1946 said:


> Anyone aware of 190 guys getting their grants this week I see all grants are for 189. Seems like the migration planning levels have kicked in for the 190 guys


Many are getting delay mail...


----------



## prasanthkrish

arun32 said:


> Congrats Usman81 and Jan84
> 
> Currently, DIBP trend is granting visas only to those who have got numbers in their expat forum names .


Then we are next........


----------



## Greg1946

andreyx108b said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone aware of 190 guys getting their grants this week I see all grants are for 189. Seems like the migration planning levels have kicked in for the 190 guys
> 
> 
> 
> Many are getting delay mail...
Click to expand...

Feel so low. Does active applications have any impact of the new list that will be out in July


----------



## arun32

prasanthkrish said:


> Then we are next........


Yes, Prasanth, we are next to announce our golden mail news...


----------



## NGK

NGK said:


> I got a call again from AHC today ( 2nd time, one back in February ). The questions were related to my roles as before and lasted exactly ten minutes as before. Is this normal ??? I asked the guy why they are doing it again, he said he is aware of the call before and wanted more information, Although he didnt ask anything new. Kinda worried and dissapointed now that they haven't gone past the stage of call verification from feb .


Anyone heard or seen about a second call from AHC ? Any idea ??? really stressed out now .


----------



## arun32

NGK said:


> Anyone heard or seen about a second call from AHC ? Any idea ??? really stressed out now .


Hi NGK,

Dont worry, they might have missed asking you some questions ,when they called you first time,or wanted to confirm certain details from you, anyhow, your grant is just around the corner buddy... Relax...


----------



## seezaheer

usman81 said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> I got the Grant email today. Feeling blessed and relieved today. It was a long waiting and painful time waiting.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting, You will get it soon too. I lodged visa application in aug 2015 and granted in Jun-2016.
> 
> Thanks
> ------------------------------------------------
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
> 
> ACS +VE FEEDBACK: MAY-2015
> EOI submitted for 189: Jun-2015
> Invited for 189: Jul-2015
> Visa Lodge: Aug-2015
> CO Contact : Mar-2016(GSM Adelaide)
> PCC, Med, Docs submitted: Mar-2016
> Employment Verification: May-2016
> Visa Grant: 2-Jun-206 :second:




Congrats USMAN....what is the IED for you...


----------



## Heywb

JAN84 said:


> Finally received my Golden Email
> Iam very happy to announce that today after 164 days of long wait i received Visa Grant for me ,wife and two kids .
> Hope everyone will get their grant soon.
> No job verification done as per my knowledge
> IED: 21st Dec 2016
> :second::second::second::second:


Congrats


----------



## Majician

DVP_322 said:


> Congrats to all who got the grant yesterday. especially mejician who got after long wait.
> 
> My time is bit same as mejician. hopefully i will get soon........
> 
> once again congrats guys and best of luck for your bright future.....


Thanks !!


----------



## Majician

Jahirul said:


> Congrats Majician, Amit, Ankit :welcome:


Thanks Jahirul !!


----------



## Majician

prasanthkrish said:


> Wow bhai. Congrats. Really happy for you. Enjoy


Thanks brother !!!


----------



## Majician

NGK said:


> Congrats Majician,ankit and amit. heartening to see some delayed applicants get it. All the best !!!!!


Thanks you NGK !!! It was quite delayed 😉


----------



## Majician

dakshch said:


> Congrats Majician...
> 
> 176 days for me and no news yet...glad that your wait came to an end.


Brother thanks for your wishes and have patience !!! You will spread the good news soon !!


----------



## Majician

samage said:


> Many congrats Majician and other fellows


Thanks brother, finally some happiness !!


----------



## Majician

firsttimer said:


> Congratulations Magician :cheer2::cheer2:


Thaaanks !!!


----------



## Majician

jumboboss said:


> O Wow, really very good to see that you got your golden email. Many congrats to you and your family bro. and wish you all the very best for your future endeavors.
> 
> Please pray for me also to get my golden mail soon.
> 
> Also wish all the people who got their grants in this week.


Thanks Jumbo,

Insha Allah you will receive your grant very soon !!!

Waiting for your msg for the golden email!!

Tc


----------



## anoopkamboj

I recently learnt that the ceiling for Software Engineers has reached its limit (5364/5364) for 2015-16 cycle and that the quota will be refreshed on 1 July 2016. I submitted my EOI today (3-June-2016).

My Total EOI points: 75
PTE Academic score: 87/90 (L:90; S:90; W:86; 4:81)

Want to understand the following:

1. Is there any hope for me for getting the invite in the month of June 2016?

2. If not, when the quota gets reset to zero (for Software Engineers) on 1-July-2016, what are the chances of me getting the invite in the month of June itself?

Can anyone please help with this?


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> Thanks Jahirul !!


WoW Majician! Congratulations!!! :thumb:

I knew I will see this day before I stop following this thread 

So whats the plan?


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> WoW Majician! Congratulations!!! :thumb:
> 
> I knew I will see this day before I stop following this thread
> 
> So whats the plan?


Thanks Sameer,

I will be visiting Melbourne this month insha Allah for 2 weeks

What about you?


----------



## JAN84

Heywb said:


> Congrats


Thanks Heywb.


----------



## ravinain

anoopkamboj said:


> I recently learnt that the ceiling for Software Engineers has reached its limit (5364/5364) for 2015-16 cycle and that the quota will be refreshed on 1 July 2016. I submitted my EOI today (3-June-2016).
> 
> My Total EOI points: 75
> PTE Academic score: 87/90 (L:90; S:90; W:86; 4:81)
> 
> Want to understand the following:
> 
> 1. Is there any hope for me for getting the invite in the month of June 2016?
> 
> 2. If not, when the quota gets reset to zero (for Software Engineers) on 1-July-2016, what are the chances of me getting the invite in the month of June itself?
> 
> Can anyone please help with this?


If limit has reached then you won't get invitation in June. But I believe you have sufficient points to get invitation in very first round of July.


----------



## Tarun1410

*Finally Granted!!*

Dear All,

Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!!

You can see the timelines in my signature and below :

SC - 189 | ICT SA - 261112 
ACS-24/08/2015 
PTE - 29/05/2015 - Overall Band:90
Points: 65 (Age -25, Education - 15, English -20, Work Ex- 5)
ITA: 03/02/2016 
PCC India :12/02/2016 
PCC UAE:17/02/2016 
Visa Lodged:19/02/2016
All Docs Uploaded:28/02/2016 
Meds: 26/02/2016 
CO (GSM Adelaide):04/03/2016 (Assessment Commence-No Documents Requested)
Emp Verification: 30/05/2016
Grant : 03/06/2016 
IED : 07/09/2016

It has been a long journey with Ups and downs and thankfully we made it!!

My sincere thanks to Vikas & Jeeten who helped me sail through tough times.

I wish all of you very best for the future and hope that all who are waiting get their grants soon !! 

I have updated the immitracker!!

I shall be still around in case I could help anyone with anything.

Regards,


----------



## Greg1946

Tarun1410 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!!
> 
> You can see the timelines in my signature and below :
> 
> SC - 189 | ICT SA - 261112
> ACS-24/08/2015
> PTE - 29/05/2015 - Overall Band:90
> Points: 65 (Age -25, Education - 15, English -20, Work Ex- 5)
> ITA: 03/02/2016
> PCC India :12/02/2016
> PCC UAE:17/02/2016
> Visa Lodged:19/02/2016
> All Docs Uploaded:28/02/2016
> Meds: 26/02/2016
> CO (GSM Adelaide):04/03/2016 (Assessment Commence-No Documents Requested)
> Emp Verification: 30/05/2016
> Grant : 03/06/2016
> IED : 07/09/2016
> 
> It has been a long journey with Ups and downs and thankfully we made it!!
> 
> My sincere thanks to Vikas & Jeeten who helped me sail through tough times.
> 
> I wish all of you very best for the future and hope that all who are waiting get their grants soon !!
> 
> I have updated the immitracker!!
> 
> I shall be still around in case I could help anyone with anything.
> 
> Regards,


Congrats. All the best


----------



## gaus

Tarun1410 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!!
> 
> You can see the timelines in my signature and below :
> 
> SC - 189 | ICT SA - 261112
> ACS-24/08/2015
> PTE - 29/05/2015 - Overall Band:90
> Points: 65 (Age -25, Education - 15, English -20, Work Ex- 5)
> ITA: 03/02/2016
> PCC India :12/02/2016
> PCC UAE:17/02/2016
> Visa Lodged:19/02/2016
> All Docs Uploaded:28/02/2016
> Meds: 26/02/2016
> CO (GSM Adelaide):04/03/2016 (Assessment Commence-No Documents Requested)
> Emp Verification: 30/05/2016
> Grant : 03/06/2016
> IED : 07/09/2016
> 
> It has been a long journey with Ups and downs and thankfully we made it!!
> 
> My sincere thanks to Vikas & Jeeten who helped me sail through tough times.
> 
> I wish all of you very best for the future and hope that all who are waiting get their grants soon !!
> 
> I have updated the immitracker!!
> 
> I shall be still around in case I could help anyone with anything.
> 
> Regards,


Congrats!


----------



## prasanthkrish

Tarun1410 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!!
> 
> You can see the timelines in my signature and below :
> 
> SC - 189 | ICT SA - 261112
> ACS-24/08/2015
> PTE - 29/05/2015 - Overall Band:90
> Points: 65 (Age -25, Education - 15, English -20, Work Ex- 5)
> ITA: 03/02/2016
> PCC India :12/02/2016
> PCC UAE:17/02/2016
> Visa Lodged:19/02/2016
> All Docs Uploaded:28/02/2016
> Meds: 26/02/2016
> CO (GSM Adelaide):04/03/2016 (Assessment Commence-No Documents Requested)
> Emp Verification: 30/05/2016
> Grant : 03/06/2016
> IED : 07/09/2016
> 
> It has been a long journey with Ups and downs and thankfully we made it!!
> 
> My sincere thanks to Vikas & Jeeten who helped me sail through tough times.
> 
> I wish all of you very best for the future and hope that all who are waiting get their grants soon !!
> 
> I have updated the immitracker!!
> 
> I shall be still around in case I could help anyone with anything.
> 
> Regards,


Congrats mate...all the best.

Why is your IED so near?, i mean its on 9th month of 2016. i suppose your IED should be 1 year from PCC/Medicals


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Many congratulations Majician, Good to see your wait finally gets over,, best of luck for your future in Australia.!


----------



## Tarun1410

prasanthkrish said:


> Congrats mate...all the best.
> 
> Why is your IED so near?, i mean its on 9th month of 2016. i suppose your IED should be 1 year from PCC/Medicals


Thanks Buddy,

This is because the PCC that i submitted for my dependent wife was dated September 2015. I was under impression that Dates for Primary applicant would be taken


----------



## raghum4u

Tarun1410 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!!
> 
> You can see the timelines in my signature and below :
> 
> SC - 189 | ICT SA - 261112
> ACS-24/08/2015
> PTE - 29/05/2015 - Overall Band:90
> Points: 65 (Age -25, Education - 15, English -20, Work Ex- 5)
> ITA: 03/02/2016
> PCC India :12/02/2016
> PCC UAE:17/02/2016
> Visa Lodged:19/02/2016
> All Docs Uploaded:28/02/2016
> Meds: 26/02/2016
> CO (GSM Adelaide):04/03/2016 (Assessment Commence-No Documents Requested)
> Emp Verification: 30/05/2016
> Grant : 03/06/2016
> IED : 07/09/2016
> 
> It has been a long journey with Ups and downs and thankfully we made it!!
> 
> My sincere thanks to Vikas & Jeeten who helped me sail through tough times.
> 
> I wish all of you very best for the future and hope that all who are waiting get their grants soon !!
> 
> I have updated the immitracker!!
> 
> I shall be still around in case I could help anyone with anything.
> 
> Regards,


Congrats.!


----------



## dakshch

Congrats to all those who got their grants this week. 
End of another week and still waiting. 

6 months or 180 days today.
5 months or 150 days after CO contact.


----------



## saimails

waiting past 250 days, don't want to count anymore...another week goes by...


----------



## DVP_322

To travel to Australia only visa grant letter is enough or any other document required. Pl guide me

Also pl suggest procedure to help me to travel to AUS


----------



## prasanthkrish

Tarun1410 said:


> Thanks Buddy,
> 
> This is because the PCC that i submitted for my dependent wife was dated September 2015. I was under impression that Dates for Primary applicant would be taken


Ohhhhh. Ok. Anyway enjoy your day


----------



## tikki2282

Tarun1410 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!!
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the timelines in my signature and below :
> 
> 
> 
> SC - 189 | ICT SA - 261112
> 
> ACS-24/08/2015
> 
> PTE - 29/05/2015 - Overall Band:90
> 
> Points: 65 (Age -25, Education - 15, English -20, Work Ex- 5)
> 
> ITA: 03/02/2016
> 
> PCC India :12/02/2016
> 
> PCC UAE:17/02/2016
> 
> Visa Lodged:19/02/2016
> 
> All Docs Uploaded:28/02/2016
> 
> Meds: 26/02/2016
> 
> CO (GSM Adelaide):04/03/2016 (Assessment Commence-No Documents Requested)
> 
> Emp Verification: 30/05/2016
> 
> Grant : 03/06/2016
> 
> IED : 07/09/2016
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a long journey with Ups and downs and thankfully we made it!!
> 
> 
> 
> My sincere thanks to Vikas & Jeeten who helped me sail through tough times.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish all of you very best for the future and hope that all who are waiting get their grants soon !!
> 
> 
> 
> I have updated the immitracker!!
> 
> 
> 
> I shall be still around in case I could help anyone with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




Congrats


----------



## prasanthkrish

*Its a Grant*

Hi Friends,

I have received GRANT for myself and for my family today after 164 days. I would like to thank you all for the support and affection shown towards me. The members of this forum are very helpful and sporty (Especially Vikas). Thus making to forget the agony caused during the journey.

I pray to bhagavan for all the long waiting guys to get their grant soon....


----------



## Tarun1410

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received GRANT for myself and for my family today after 164 days. I would like to thank you all for the support and affection shown towards me. The members of this forum are very helpful and sporty (Especially Vikas). Thus making to forget the agony caused during the journey.
> 
> I pray to bhagavan for all the long waiting guys to get their grant soon....


Many Many Congratulations Prashant!!


----------



## prasanthkrish

Tarun1410 said:


> Many Many Congratulations Prashant!!


Thanks bhai....


----------



## vikaschandra

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received GRANT for myself and for my family today after 164 days. I would like to thank you all for the support and affection shown towards me. The members of this forum are very helpful and sporty (Especially Vikas). Thus making to forget the agony caused during the journey.
> 
> I pray to bhagavan for all the long waiting guys to get their grant soon....


:clap2::clap2:

Congratulations Prasanth very happy for you. Welcome to the PR holders club. 

Best wishes to you and your family


----------



## deepgill

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received GRANT for myself and for my family today after 164 days. I would like to thank you all for the support and affection shown towards me. The members of this forum are very helpful and sporty (Especially Vikas). Thus making to forget the agony caused during the journey.
> 
> I pray to bhagavan for all the long waiting guys to get their grant soon....


Hi Prasanth congratulations mate.🍻


----------



## prasanthkrish

vikaschandra said:


> :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Congratulations Prasanth very happy for you. Welcome to the PR holders club.
> 
> Best wishes to you and your family


Thanks Vikas, As you said couldn't break Sehwag's record


----------



## prasanthkrish

deepgill said:


> Hi Prasanth congratulations mate.&#55356;&#57211;


Thanks brother and pray for speedy grant for you...


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> Thanks Sameer,
> 
> I will be visiting Melbourne this month insha Allah for 2 weeks
> 
> What about you?


Thats cool!

I am still in KSA, serving notice period. Will go to Pakistan in a month. Then after another month will fly to Melbourne.

P.S You can open an account in Australia in advance and transfer some money.

https://applyonline.anz.com/dsr-dep...t-t-hp-11-13-acq-openaustralianaccount#!start



Best of luck.


----------



## JAN84

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received GRANT for myself and for my family today after 164 days. I would like to thank you all for the support and affection shown towards me. The members of this forum are very helpful and sporty (Especially Vikas). Thus making to forget the agony caused during the journey.
> 
> I pray to bhagavan for all the long waiting guys to get their grant soon....


Congrats dear.. 164 is common b/w u and me.. Sign of good luck 😀😀


----------



## prasanthkrish

JAN84 said:


> Congrats dear.. 164 is common b/w u and me.. Sign of good luck 😀😀


Thanks brother.....i too thought of that bhai.... (About 164 days)...


----------



## gaus

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received GRANT for myself and for my family today after 164 days. I would like to thank you all for the support and affection shown towards me. The members of this forum are very helpful and sporty (Especially Vikas). Thus making to forget the agony caused during the journey.
> 
> I pray to bhagavan for all the long waiting guys to get their grant soon....


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## prasanthkrish

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! All the best for future!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Thanks brother. Wish you a speedy grant....


----------



## gaus

Looks like I'm the only one left now from the old timers club 

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## prasanthkrish

gaus said:


> Looks like I'm the only one left now from the old timers club
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Pls dont worry brother...We are all with you... Your grant is around the corner... Looks like DIBP wants to clear all the 2015 Back logs within this month...

So pls dont loose hope..


----------



## gaus

prasanthkrish said:


> Pls dont worry brother...We are all with you... Your grant is around the corner... Looks like DIBP wants to clear all the 2015 Back logs within this month...
> 
> So pls dont loose hope..


Thanks Mate! Appreciate the kind words

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Majician

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received GRANT for myself and for my family today after 164 days. I would like to thank you all for the support and affection shown towards me. The members of this forum are very helpful and sporty (Especially Vikas). Thus making to forget the agony caused during the journey.
> 
> I pray to bhagavan for all the long waiting guys to get their grant soon....


Congratssss Prasanth !!!


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> Thats cool!
> 
> I am still in KSA, serving notice period. Will go to Pakistan in a month. Then after another month will fly to Melbourne.
> 
> P.S You can open an account in Australia in advance and transfer some money.
> 
> https://applyonline.anz.com/dsr-dep...t-t-hp-11-13-acq-openaustralianaccount#!start
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck.


Thanks Sameer !!!! Yes I already worked on that option 😉


----------



## prasanthkrish

Majician said:


> Congratssss Prasanth !!!


Thanks brother


----------



## tikki2282

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I have received GRANT for myself and for my family today after 164 days. I would like to thank you all for the support and affection shown towards me. The members of this forum are very helpful and sporty (Especially Vikas). Thus making to forget the agony caused during the journey.
> 
> 
> 
> I pray to bhagavan for all the long waiting guys to get their grant soon....




Congrats


----------



## deepgill

gaus said:


> Thanks Mate! Appreciate the kind words
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Hey gaus i am june applicant don't worry.☺


----------



## arun32

prasanthkrish said:


> Then we are next........


HI Prasanth bhai,

Congrats , Your words came true for you itself...

feeling very happy for your grant...

Enjoy Brother....


----------



## prasanthkrish

tikki2282 said:


> Congrats


Thanks Tikki


----------



## prasanthkrish

arun32 said:


> HI Prasanth bhai,
> 
> Congrats , Your words came true for you itself...
> 
> feeling very happy for your grant...
> 
> Enjoy Brother....


Thanks a lot brother....Now YOU are next...keep the spirits high.....My gut feeling is that DIBP will clear the 2015 back logs before this month end...Some 2015 guys had got their Grant recently (Including me)....

All the best bhai...


----------



## arun32

prasanthkrish said:


> Thanks a lot brother....Now YOU are next...keep the spirits high.....My gut feeling is that DIBP will clear the 2015 back logs before this month end...Some 2015 guys had got their Grant recently (Including me)....
> 
> All the best bhai...


Thank you Prasanth, I am desperately in need of the grant ...


----------



## dakshch

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I have received GRANT for myself and for my family today after 164 days. I would like to thank you all for the support and affection shown towards me. The members of this forum are very helpful and sporty (Especially Vikas). Thus making to forget the agony caused during the journey.
> 
> 
> 
> I pray to bhagavan for all the long waiting guys to get their grant soon....




Congrats mate.

Glad to see another familiar name striked off the waiting list.

180 days... I hate this increasing number.


----------



## seema13

Hello Experts, 
I am following this forum quite a while however this is my first post. I lodged 189 visa in mid december 2015 through an agent and then after case officer contacted 2 times for additional request for my husband- 9th feb 2016 and 16th march 2016. For second one, we replied on 1st april but then after there is no contact. Then we called to brisbane office and there dat lady suggested to send a message to case officer as our situation is different from other members ( my husband already in australia since july 2013 and only visited 1 year back when our baby born).
But we got no reply for our mail sent on 9th may explaining the situation that me and my baby waiting since a long period to reunite.
Kindly suggest for how long we'll hv to wait and how can we expedite the process. 
Few details:
65 points under 261313 (software engineer)


----------



## prasanthkrish

dakshch said:


> Congrats mate.
> 
> Glad to see another familiar name striked off the waiting list.
> 
> 180 days... I hate this increasing number.


Thanks mate. Your grant is around the corner. So hold on..
Best of luck


----------



## uttara

deepgill said:


> Hey gaus i am june applicant don't worry.☺


I am July 2015 applicant


----------



## jsbhatia

180 days over. Still waiting for my 189 visa grant.


----------



## SqOats

*<SNIP> Rule 5.* kaju/moderator

Congrats Majician on your grant. We got the grant on the same day along few others who were waiting for long time.

Wish you all the best for the future. When are you planning your validation trip?


----------



## Majician

SqOats said:


> Congrats Majician on your grant. We got the grant on the same day along few others who were waiting for long time.
> 
> Wish you all the best for the future. When are you planning your validation trip?


Thanks bro,

How is your vacation !!! I am planning mid june, what about you?


----------



## kaju

Rule 5: Moderation - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


----------



## sharif444

validity of Functional English (IELTS), One Year or Two Year? anyone please?


----------



## Majician

sharif444 said:


> validity of Functional English (IELTS), One Year or Two Year? anyone please?


2 years by IELTS but 3 years by DIBP


----------



## indergreat

sharif444 said:


> validity of Functional English (IELTS), One Year or Two Year? anyone please?


I suppose you are asking for spouse functional English, validity is 1 year for spouse

As far as main applicant is concerned it is 3 years

-


----------



## NGK

prasanthkrish said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received GRANT for myself and for my family today after 164 days. I would like to thank you all for the support and affection shown towards me. The members of this forum are very helpful and sporty (Especially Vikas). Thus making to forget the agony caused during the journey.
> 
> I pray to bhagavan for all the long waiting guys to get their grant soon....



Congrats brother !!!!all the best.


----------



## NGK

gaus said:


> Looks like I'm the only one left now from the old timers club
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Don't forget me mate !!!


----------



## SqOats

Majician said:


> Thanks bro,
> 
> How is your vacation !!! I am planning mid june, what about you?


Vacation was good, grant made it even better .

I'vent finalized yet, but most likely in September.


----------



## Majician

SqOats said:


> Vacation was good, grant made it even better .
> 
> I'vent finalized yet, but most likely in September.


Is it the final move? Whats your IED?


----------



## SqOats

Majician said:


> Is it the final move? Whats your IED?


IED is 5 Dec. Well, i am still planning about making a move. I've got few options. We might just go for a validation trip in Sept and move permanently within 2 years. Or, We shall move in Nov and try to settle my wife and kid there while I get back here. And, wrap things up to move permanently within a next 6-8 months. 

Lots of planning to do, So lets see. 

What about you?. Are you permanently moving or making a validation trip only?.


----------



## Majician

SqOats said:


> IED is 5 Dec. Well, i am still planning about making a move. I've got few options. We might just go for a validation trip in Sept and move permanently within 2 years. Or, We shall move in Nov and try to settle my wife and kid there while I get back here. And, wrap things up to move permanently within a next 6-8 months.
> 
> Lots of planning to do, So lets see.
> 
> What about you?. Are you permanently moving or making a validation trip only?.


No just for two weeks


----------



## prasanthkrish

NGK said:


> Congrats brother !!!!all the best.


Thanks mate


----------



## Hassan Rauf

Will everyone receive a delay mail if not finalized before financial year closing?? N how long will the break be?


----------



## Aus2017

Aus2017 said:


> Good Catch. I just checked VEVO for both me and Wife. The Enter Before Date is still showing as 03-Nov-2016. Should I wait for few days OR contact then right-away?


Hi, I would really appreciate an insight on my query. Although the IED is waived-off for me, in VEVO the Entry Before date is still showing as 03-Nov-2016. I have written to them but their reply will take time I know. If VEVO doesn't get updated eventually, is it sufficient to show the Waived-off letter to Immigration Authorities?

Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa

Aus2017 said:


> Hi, I would really appreciate an insight on my query. Although the IED is waived-off for me, in VEVO the Entry Before date is still showing as 03-Nov-2016. I have written to them but their reply will take time I know. If VEVO doesn't get updated eventually, is it sufficient to show the Waived-off letter to Immigration Authorities?
> 
> Thanks.


Have seen one such case earlier: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9668290-post19208.html*

VEVO does not change, but the facilitation letter that you have is a confirmation that the IED has been waived off. If you receive a reply that says otherwise, or some other useful info, please do post it here.


----------



## Shashi_1978

Any grants for 189 visa in the new week ??


----------



## Sennara

Last Monday I called and was told the application was in the last stage just pending a decision. One week's passed and still no result. I called again and was told CO will contact some time in July... I guess that means no hope of getting it in June now.


----------



## Abhimukta

Its really disappointing to see that its been 180+ days since we lodged our visa and still no decision has been made yet.

Can someone please advise if frequent calls to DIBP (out of curiosity) might delay the processing.Senior members, your inputs please.


----------



## Abhimukta

See my timelines in my signature.


----------



## ravinain

Sennara said:


> Last Monday I called and was told the application was in the last stage just pending a decision. One week's passed and still no result. I called again and was told CO will contact some time in July... I guess that means no hope of getting it in June now.


I phoned DIBP on last Friday but got typical response "It is under routine check". There is no mean to call them and their words do not make sense. No fixed timeline. No transparency. It has been 184 days since I lodged visa


----------



## ravinain

Sennara said:


> Last Monday I called and was told the application was in the last stage just pending a decision. One week's passed and still no result. I called again and was told CO will contact some time in July... I guess that means no hope of getting it in June now.


I phoned DIBP on last Friday but got typical response "It is under routine check". There is no mean to call them and their words do not make sense. No fixed timeline. No transparency. It has been 184 days since I lodged visa and counting.


----------



## vikaschandra

Shashi_1978 said:


> Any grants for 189 visa in the new week ??





help.for.pr said:


> Finally. Got my grant today..
> 
> Subclass 189 - 263111
> 
> 20/03/2015 - ACS +ve
> 16/05/2015 - PTE (L-86, R-80, W-90, S-65)
> 18/05/2015 - EOI - 65 Points
> 22/05/2015 - Invite
> 24/06/2015 - PCC
> 26/06/2015 - Visa Lodged
> 14/07/2015 - Medicals
> 17/08/2015 - CO Contact (Form 80 & Form 1221)
> 14/10/2015 - Natural Justice - Adverse Info
> 28/10/2015 - Replied to Adverse Info
> 17/05/2016 - Job Verification Call
> 24/05/2016 - CO Contact
> 25/05/2016 - Payment for Additional Applicants
> 26/05/2016 - CO Contact for Kids Medical


1 Grant reported


----------



## Sennara

ravinain said:


> I phoned DIBP on last Friday but got typical response "It is under routine check". There is no mean to call them and their words do not make sense. No fixed timeline. No transparency. It has been 184 days since I lodged visa


Yeah, the helpline should be renamed to non-helpline. 

After submitting the requested documents on 10/12/15, there's no any response at all. This wait is really stressful. 

Hope we all get the grant soon. Good luck!


----------



## hustaa

Shashi_1978 said:


> Any grants for 189 visa in the new week ??


Hi, have you ever noticed that there was a 'provide character assessment' link in your immiaccount?


----------



## seezaheer

Guys,

201 Days today..Need to focus on some other things now leaving this behind...
Is there any way of withdrawing the application and getting the money back..........


----------



## aussieby2016

seezaheer said:


> Guys,
> 
> 201 Days today..Need to focus on some other things now leaving this behind...
> Is there any way of withdrawing the application and getting the money back..........


Don't lose hope.....yes the grants might take time but it will come eventually......so just stay positive and hope that the Almighty showers the grant soon.....


----------



## prasanthkrish

seezaheer said:


> Guys,
> 
> 201 Days today..Need to focus on some other things now leaving this behind...
> Is there any way of withdrawing the application and getting the money back..........


Pls dont loose hope....its been 200 days already for you...so my advice would be to wait for some more days.... You will get your grant soon.... 

All the best


----------



## prasanthkrish

ravinain said:


> I phoned DIBP on last Friday but got typical response "It is under routine check". There is no mean to call them and their words do not make sense. No fixed timeline. No transparency. It has been 184 days since I lodged visa and counting.


Hi Mate,

Did you check with your current employer/ex employer to see if they have received any email/calls from Aussie high commission?


----------



## zeeshan355

SqOats said:


> IED is 5 Dec. Well, i am still planning about making a move. I've got few options. We might just go for a validation trip in Sept and move permanently within 2 years. Or, We shall move in Nov and try to settle my wife and kid there while I get back here. And, wrap things up to move permanently within a next 6-8 months.
> 
> Lots of planning to do, So lets see.
> 
> What about you?. Are you permanently moving or making a validation trip only?.


Once grant received, dont delay too much to move, as it will affect the renewal of your visa at a later stage... this is the common mistake which most of the saudi expats do....

there was one post which clearly explained the problems faced by one of the members, who eventually lost his PR due to no relations with Aus. Land and not supporting the economy..

Take it as a piece of advice.


----------



## dakshch

ravinain said:


> I phoned DIBP on last Friday but got typical response "It is under routine check". There is no mean to call them and their words do not make sense. No fixed timeline. No transparency. It has been 184 days since I lodged visa and counting.




182 days... Nothing yet... CO contact was on 11th Jan and it's been silent since then. Called and emailed DIBP in vain.


----------



## zeeshan355

dakshch said:


> 182 days... Nothing yet... CO contact was on 11th Jan and it's been silent since then. Called and emailed DIBP in vain.


This group is becoming complaint box....

everyone is crying:heh::heh::heh::heh::heh::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:

Cheer up guys... dont be sad, there lot more in this world to worry rather than cribbing about it.

dont talk about transparency , check how America works for visas, canada too, without reason gets rejected.

Lets use this forum for something productive...
Sorry if i hurt anyone's sentiments.


----------



## Tarun1410

zeeshan355 said:


> This group is becoming complaint box....
> 
> everyone is crying:heh::heh::heh::heh::heh::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:
> 
> Cheer up guys... dont be sad, there lot more in this world to worry rather than cribbing about it.
> 
> dont talk about transparency , check how America works for visas, canada too, without reason gets rejected.
> 
> Lets use this forum for something productive...
> Sorry if i hurt anyone's sentiments.


Agree with you Zeeshan... with my experience of dealing with American Visa, I would say the process is better and transparent...

Though the complaints here are justified to a certain extent, I would say unless you goof up big time, you are going to get the PR.

for those in the subcontinent, Its summer time and would suggest a small vacation to get this thing out of mind...

All the best to everyone and I am sure there will be happy faces here in times to come !


----------



## dakshch

zeeshan355 said:


> This group is becoming complaint box....
> 
> 
> 
> everyone is crying:heh::heh::heh::heh::heh::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer up guys... dont be sad, there lot more in this world to worry rather than cribbing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> dont talk about transparency , check how America works for visas, canada too, without reason gets rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets use this forum for something productive...
> 
> Sorry if i hurt anyone's sentiments.




It was a status update, not a complain.


----------



## hustaa

Hi, what did co ask? 
did you have a 'provide character assessment' link in your immiaccount?

I suppose that it will take much longer time for people who are referred to security check.



dakshch said:


> It was a status update, not a complain.


----------



## Heywb

Majician said:


> Alhamdulilah !!
> 
> I feel very happy to share this good news with all my beloved forum members that I received my grant today after 198 days to be precise!!!
> There was no job verification whatsoever as per my knowledge !!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> Occupation - Engineering Technologist
> ANZSCO - 233914
> 
> 02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7)
> 04th July 2015, EA Applied
> 09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome
> 10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points
> 09th Oct 2015, Invitation
> 14th Nov 2015, Application lodged
> 04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane
> 14th Dec 2015, Request Completed
> 03rd Mar 2015, E-mail sent to DIBP for Visa Status
> 31st Mar 2015, Reply (Verification in process)
> 30th May 2016, Grant
> 20th Nov 2016, IED
> 
> I am very thankful for each and every person who has devoted his time to help me, have prayed for me and I truly wish that all my fellow applicants receive their well deserved grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks



COngratulations Majician  i think all of us from old lot has got the grant .. Only Guas remaining which will be granted soon inshaAllah. 

Whats your plan now ?


----------



## gaus

Heywb said:


> COngratulations Majician  i think all of us from old lot has got the grant .. Only Guas remaining which will be granted soon inshaAllah.
> 
> Whats your plan now ?


Thanks Mate.. deepgill is also there.. hope the grant comes through soon for all of us


----------



## seema13

Any suggestions or comments plz...


----------



## zeeshan355

seema13 said:


> Any suggestions or comments plz...


what are you looking for, you are on a wrong page its not a matrimonial site:heh::heh::heh:


----------



## seema13

*Regarding 189 visa lodged in Mid Dec 2015*



seema13 said:


> Hello Experts,
> I am following this forum quite a while however this is my first post. I lodged 189 visa in mid december 2015 through an agent and then after case officer contacted 2 times for additional request for my husband- 9th feb 2016 and 16th march 2016. For second one, we replied on 1st april but then after there is no contact. Then we called to brisbane office and there dat lady suggested to send a message to case officer as our situation is different from other members ( my husband already in australia since july 2013 and only visited 1 year back when our baby born).
> But we got no reply for our mail sent on 9th may explaining the situation that me and my baby waiting since a long period to reunite.
> Kindly suggest for how long we'll hv to wait and how can we expedite the process.
> Few details:
> 65 points under 261313 (software engineer)



Any suggestions or comments please????


----------



## seema13

zeeshan355 said:


> what are you looking for, you are on a wrong page its not a matrimonial site:heh::heh::heh:


Before giving suggestions you should have looked to my post,,,Just few days before I started sending posts...Now I have again sent my post..Have a look den give suggestion accordingly...Already very tensed


----------



## seema13

hustaa said:


> Hi, what did co ask?
> did you have a 'provide character assessment' link in your immiaccount?
> 
> I suppose that it will take much longer time for people who are referred to security check.


Please explain, how can we come to know if our case sent for external checks???


----------



## seema13

seema13 said:


> Any suggestions or comments please????


I have one more query..If in case we shift to another city then do we need to inform about new address to immigrations and if we inform, den are there any chances of getting delayed for our case means will it increase processing time for pr grant????
Reply please as it has already been 5.5 months.


----------



## prasanthkrish

seema13 said:


> Please explain, how can we come to know if our case sent for external checks???


The answer is You CAN'T. they wont inform you about anything if there is any external checks. 

Maybe you can check with you current employer/ex employer (if you have worked) if there was any call/ email from Ozzie high commission.

If it has gone for extensive checks then that is going to take time. Dont know how long.

I suppose Majician (Already got grant), Gaus, Uttara have undergone or going external checks.

You cant be sure on the timelines if there is any external checks....

Hope for the best..


----------



## indergreat

prasanthkrish said:


> The answer is You CAN'T. they wont inform you about anything if there is any external checks.
> 
> Maybe you can check with you current employer/ex employer (if you have worked) if there was any call/ email from Ozzie high commission.
> 
> If it has gone for extensive checks then that is going to take time. Dont know how long.
> 
> I suppose Majician (Already got grant), Gaus, Uttara have undergone or going external checks.
> 
> You cant be sure on the timelines if there is any external checks....
> 
> Hope for the best..


Not quite true, drop them an email and if lucky they can tell you that file is gone for external checks, Happened in my case, CO replied to my mail and told me that "External Checks regarding your employment are pending" 
So it is pure luck if that happens


----------



## dakshch

hustaa said:


> Hi, what did co ask?
> did you have a 'provide character assessment' link in your immiaccount?
> 
> I suppose that it will take much longer time for people who are referred to security check.




Asked to send the PTE score via official website.

No, no such link.

I suppose security checks are carried for applicants from certain countries and India is not one of them. But there has been no employment verification so far.

Some members here who had waited for more than 5 months, didn't have any employment verification. So I pray that I just get a grant and they don't waste more time. Its already been 6 months now.


----------



## Rabbahs

seema13 said:


> Any suggestions or comments please????


Hi,
Do send the email as the lady told you.

The subject line must be as,

Attention: "Case officer full name", "your file reference".

good luck !


----------



## hustaa

Well. Generally external checks take much longer time and DIBP has no control of them. They are different from employment vertification which is relative quick. I guess external checks mean security checks which not only depend on your country, but also your experience and occupation. Many people who are requested for form80 and 1221 get that link. It disappears a few months later and the processing time is much longer. That's why I am curious about the link. Just wondering whether it is a clue of external checks. People who have much longer processing time could provide more info.


dakshch said:


> hustaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, what did co ask?
> did you have a 'provide character assessment' link in your immiaccount?
> 
> I suppose that it will take much longer time for people who are referred to security check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asked to send the PTE score via official website.
> 
> No, no such link.
> 
> I suppose security checks are carried for applicants from certain countries and India is not one of them. But there has been no employment verification so far.
> 
> Some members here who had waited for more than 5 months, didn't have any employment verification. So I pray that I just get a grant and they don't waste more time. Its already been 6 months now.
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

hustaa said:


> Well. Generally external checks take much longer time and DIBP has no control of them. They are different from employment vertification which is relative quick. I guess external checks mean security checks which not only depend on your country, but also your experience and occupation. Many people who are requested for form80 and 1221 get that link. It disappears a few months later and the processing time is much longer. That's why I am curious about the link. Just wondering whether it is a clue of external checks. People who have much longer processing time could provide more info.


There are SEEM to be no connections between work history, travel etc snd external checks... a long time ago few guys who were waiting 1 year + for external checks had a spreadsheet to find similarity in their cases... without any luck. 

ECs are conducted by ASIO - after a year if waiting you can contact them directly and ask when will the complete the checks. They dint often say much in response.

I know that waiting is really hard - but by the end it us i believe a right thing to do (spot check applicants).


----------



## hustaa

I believe that there are some criterias for CO to initiate external checks. They may have some keywords or something like that. I know some people are referred to external checks because they have some 'sensitive ' occupations. People who have worked in telcommunication, military industry and nuclear industry are all requested for 80 and 1221 and have the 'provide character assessment ' link in their accounts. It can take 3-4 months to get the link disappear. and the processing time is much longer than standard. than


andreyx108b said:


> hustaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. Generally external checks take much longer time and DIBP has no control of them. They are different from employment vertification which is relative quick. I guess external checks mean security checks which not only depend on your country, but also your experience and occupation. Many people who are requested for form80 and 1221 get that link. It disappears a few months later and the processing time is much longer. That's why I am curious about the link. Just wondering whether it is a clue of external checks. People who have much longer processing time could provide more info.
> 
> 
> 
> There are SEEM to be no connections between work history, travel etc snd external checks... a long time ago few guys who were waiting 1 year + for external checks had a spreadsheet to find similarity in their cases... without any luck.
> 
> ECs are conducted by ASIO - after a year if waiting you can contact them directly and ask when will the complete the checks. They dint often say much in response.
> 
> I know that waiting is really hard - but by the end it us i believe a right thing to do (spot check applicants).
Click to expand...


----------



## abb2959

Dear all friends
Alhumdulillah I received my grant today 189-analyst programmer.
After exact after 9 months of applocations and 6 months of contact.
Thanks everyone for keeping me motivated.
Hope eveyone gets thier grabt as as possible.
13 sep 2015 -visa applied
28 oct-first co-sane day doc uploded
29 nov-second co-doc uploded 6 december
In six months 2 emails- no reply
Keep calling every 15 days standard responce.
6 june 2016 - direct grant.
Thanks everyone. 
Spply--keeda,magician,jahirul......so many .
It was very much frustrating indeed but the peace now is priceless
Thanks again.:welcome::cheer2::sad::car:


----------



## Majician

abb2959 said:


> Dear all friends
> Alhumdulillah I received my grant today 189-analyst programmer.
> After exact after 9 months of applocations and 6 months of contact.
> Thanks everyone for keeping me motivated.
> Hope eveyone gets thier grabt as as possible.
> 13 sep 2015 -visa applied
> 28 oct-first co-sane day doc uploded
> 29 nov-second co-doc uploded 6 december
> In six months 2 emails- no reply
> Keep calling every 15 days standard responce.
> 6 june 2016 - direct grant.
> Thanks everyone.
> Spply--keeda,magician,jahirul......so many .
> It was very much frustrating indeed but the peace now is priceless
> Thanks again.:welcome::cheer2::sad::car:


Congrats brother !!!!

Alhamdulilah !!! Wish you best of luck !!!


----------



## conjoinme

abb2959 said:


> Dear all friends
> Alhumdulillah I received my grant today 189-analyst programmer.
> After exact after 9 months of applocations and 6 months of contact.
> Thanks everyone for keeping me motivated.
> Hope eveyone gets thier grabt as as possible.
> 13 sep 2015 -visa applied
> 28 oct-first co-sane day doc uploded
> 29 nov-second co-doc uploded 6 december
> In six months 2 emails- no reply
> Keep calling every 15 days standard responce.
> 6 june 2016 - direct grant.
> Thanks everyone.
> Spply--keeda,magician,jahirul......so many .
> It was very much frustrating indeed but the peace now is priceless
> Thanks again.:welcome::cheer2::sad::car:


Congratulations!


----------



## jibzz

abb2959 said:


> Dear all friends
> Alhumdulillah I received my grant today 189-analyst programmer.
> After exact after 9 months of applocations and 6 months of contact.
> Thanks everyone for keeping me motivated.
> Hope eveyone gets thier grabt as as possible.
> 13 sep 2015 -visa applied
> 28 oct-first co-sane day doc uploded
> 29 nov-second co-doc uploded 6 december
> In six months 2 emails- no reply
> Keep calling every 15 days standard responce.
> 6 june 2016 - direct grant.
> Thanks everyone.
> Spply--keeda,magician,jahirul......so many .
> It was very much frustrating indeed but the peace now is priceless
> Thanks again.:welcome::cheer2::sad::car:


Congrats! Wish you best of luck..


----------



## prasanthkrish

abb2959 said:


> Dear all friends
> Alhumdulillah I received my grant today 189-analyst programmer.
> After exact after 9 months of applocations and 6 months of contact.
> Thanks everyone for keeping me motivated.
> Hope eveyone gets thier grabt as as possible.
> 13 sep 2015 -visa applied
> 28 oct-first co-sane day doc uploded
> 29 nov-second co-doc uploded 6 december
> In six months 2 emails- no reply
> Keep calling every 15 days standard responce.
> 6 june 2016 - direct grant.
> Thanks everyone.
> Spply--keeda,magician,jahirul......so many .
> It was very much frustrating indeed but the peace now is priceless
> Thanks again.:welcome::cheer2::sad::car:


Congrats brother. All the best for future...


----------



## arun32

abb2959 said:


> Dear all friends
> Alhumdulillah I received my grant today 189-analyst programmer.
> After exact after 9 months of applocations and 6 months of contact.
> Thanks everyone for keeping me motivated.
> Hope eveyone gets thier grabt as as possible.
> 13 sep 2015 -visa applied
> 28 oct-first co-sane day doc uploded
> 29 nov-second co-doc uploded 6 december
> In six months 2 emails- no reply
> Keep calling every 15 days standard responce.
> 6 june 2016 - direct grant.
> Thanks everyone.
> Spply--keeda,magician,jahirul......so many .
> It was very much frustrating indeed but the peace now is priceless
> Thanks again.:welcome::cheer2::sad::car:



Congrats Brother


----------



## gaus

abb2959 said:


> Dear all friends
> Alhumdulillah I received my grant today 189-analyst programmer.
> After exact after 9 months of applocations and 6 months of contact.
> Thanks everyone for keeping me motivated.
> Hope eveyone gets thier grabt as as possible.
> 13 sep 2015 -visa applied
> 28 oct-first co-sane day doc uploded
> 29 nov-second co-doc uploded 6 december
> In six months 2 emails- no reply
> Keep calling every 15 days standard responce.
> 6 june 2016 - direct grant.
> Thanks everyone.
> Spply--keeda,magician,jahirul......so many .
> It was very much frustrating indeed but the peace now is priceless
> Thanks again.:welcome::cheer2::sad::car:


Hearty Congratulations! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Jahirul

abb2959 said:


> Dear all friends
> Alhumdulillah I received my grant today 189-analyst programmer.
> After exact after 9 months of applocations and 6 months of contact.
> Thanks everyone for keeping me motivated.
> Hope eveyone gets thier grabt as as possible.
> 13 sep 2015 -visa applied
> 28 oct-first co-sane day doc uploded
> 29 nov-second co-doc uploded 6 december
> In six months 2 emails- no reply
> Keep calling every 15 days standard responce.
> 6 june 2016 - direct grant.
> Thanks everyone.
> Spply--keeda,magician,jahirul......so many .
> It was very much frustrating indeed but the peace now is priceless
> Thanks again.:welcome::cheer2::sad::car:


CONGRATS BRO! Happy for you.. :welcome:


----------



## mtabbaa83

*Passport Update Before Visa Grant*

Dear Senior Members,

You can see my timelines below, I have extended my passport expiry (renewal for the same passport) back in January. I have sent a scanned copy of the renewed passport to DIBP and got a confirmation email that the message was received. Also, we uploaded the same scan copy to Immi account. 

Since then I did not get any confirmation that my new passport expiry has been updated. My 1st question is do I need to submit form 929 or what I have done is enough? Also, I have logged in to eMedical port and found that my old passport expiry is still there.

2nd question is, how can I know if my updated passport details have been reflected in their system?

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats buddy.. All the best..




abb2959 said:


> Dear all friends
> Alhumdulillah I received my grant today 189-analyst programmer.
> After exact after 9 months of applocations and 6 months of contact.
> Thanks everyone for keeping me motivated.
> Hope eveyone gets thier grabt as as possible.
> 13 sep 2015 -visa applied
> 28 oct-first co-sane day doc uploded
> 29 nov-second co-doc uploded 6 december
> In six months 2 emails- no reply
> Keep calling every 15 days standard responce.
> 6 june 2016 - direct grant.
> Thanks everyone.
> Spply--keeda,magician,jahirul......so many .
> It was very much frustrating indeed but the peace now is priceless
> Thanks again.:welcome::cheer2::sad::car:


----------



## uttara

It seems no grant today so far...end of financial year...looks everything slow


----------



## arun32

20 days more to end this financial year, 

will complete 6 months in 5 days after visa lodge and 4 months after CO contact...

No employment verification as per my knowledge...


----------



## ahm3i

I would like to seek you opinion/suggestion on what occupation to nominate for an assessment to ICAA given that I have 3 years work experience as an accountant but 5 years as an external auditor? Also, since Accountant is already included in the flagged occupation list, will you recommend that I nominate external auditor instead just to be safe?

Thank you very much!


----------



## prasanthkrish

arun32 said:


> 20 days more to end this financial year,
> 
> will complete 6 months in 5 days after visa lodge and 4 months after CO contact...
> 
> No employment verification as per my knowledge...


Dont worry brother.. I really dont know what to say for those guys who are waiting for so long....
Keep the spirits high. Dont loose hope... I know its hard. But there is no option left.

All the best. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sharifff

uttara said:


> It seems no grant today so far...end of financial year...looks everything slow


any update? did they complete your job verification?


----------



## uttara

sharifff said:


> any update? did they complete your job verification?


no, as far as I know


----------



## harinderjitf5

In my immi account it shows "application recieved". I have lodge visa application on 7 Maysstill no co contact. How long does it takes and once CO is assigned then will my status "application recieved" be changed ?


----------



## deepgill

Hello friends and experts ...yesterday my agent received delay mail with these lines by CO... Thank you for recent emails regarding this application. I have considered all information (including the response to Natural Justice request) and have made the decision to accept the employment claims and move on with standard processing.


----------



## aussieby2016

harinderjitf5 said:


> In my immi account it shows "application recieved". I have lodge visa application on 7 Maysstill no co contact. How long does it takes and once CO is assigned then will my status "application recieved" be changed ?


CO may not even contact you if you have front loaded all documents and might give you a direct grant.....It depends some have had CO contact within days while some have had after weeks......if you receive a mail for any further documents from CO then your status would change to 'Information Required' and once you submit the documents the status would change to "Application in Progress'....finally it freezes at 'Finalised' once you are granted your visa.....

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf

For more details go through the above link.....Hope it helps.....all the best for your grant!!!


----------



## Tarun1410

aussieby2016 said:


> CO may not even contact you if you have front loaded all documents and might give you a direct grant.....It depends some have had CO contact within days while some have had after weeks......if you receive a mail for any further documents from CO then your status would change to 'Information Required' and once you submit the documents the status would change to "Application in Progress'....finally it freezes at 'Finalised' once you are granted your visa.....
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf
> 
> For more details go through the above link.....Hope it helps.....all the best for your grant!!!


My experience says having a long time 'Application Received' status is better than a long time 'Application in Progress'


----------



## aussieby2016

Tarun1410 said:


> My experience says having a long time 'Application Received' status is better than a long time 'Application in Progress'


very true...as it indirectly ensures a direct grant......


----------



## alexdegzy

aussieby2016 said:


> very true...as it indirectly ensures a direct grant......




Does 'application in progress' means the same as 'assessment in progress' ?


----------



## aussieby2016

alexdegzy said:


> Does 'application in progress' means the same as 'assessment in progress' ?


Apologies....the term used by DIBP is "Assessment in Progress" and not "application in progress".....


----------



## arun32

No grants today?


----------



## uttara

processing seems to be pretty slow at this time of the year


----------



## aussieby2016

arun32 said:


> No grants today?


one reported in myimmitacker and one in 189 visa lodge 2016 gang......


----------



## prasanthkrish

deepgill said:


> Hello friends and experts ...yesterday my agent received delay mail with these lines by CO... Thank you for recent emails regarding this application. I have considered all information (including the response to Natural Justice request) and have made the decision to accept the employment claims and move on with standard processing.


That is not a good news...But at least you know that they are ok with the NJ letter and moving forward.

Hopefully you should get by July then.....

All the best


----------



## Kirkoven

prasanthkrish said:


> That is not a good news...But at least you know that they are ok with the NJ letter and moving forward.
> 
> Hopefully you should get by July then.....
> 
> All the best


I have to disagree with you Prasant. This clearly means that his application is now under normal processing and all the scare regarding Deepgill' employment controversy and Natural Justice Letter is, now, finally behind him.

Hopefully, Deepgill will receive the long awaited grant in July, in the new financial year.


----------



## KeeDa

Congratulations DeepGill. Grant now is just a matter of time :thumb:


----------



## alexdegzy

deepgill said:


> Hello friends and experts ...yesterday my agent received delay mail with these lines by CO... Thank you for recent emails regarding this application. I have considered all information (including the response to Natural Justice request) and have made the decision to accept the employment claims and move on with standard processing.




Absolutely, this is a good news! Congrats in arrears bro!


----------



## zeeshan355

KeeDa said:


> Congratulations DeepGill. Grant now is just a matter of time :thumb:


Congrats dude u won the battle, its just a matter of time...

Its like winning a case in Supreme court.

:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## arun32

Great news Deepgill, Successfully you have crossed NJ phase, now its the standard processing like many other in the forum, sit back and relax mate, you will get yourgrant any time now...


----------



## ahm3i

Do we need to have the documents certified prior to submission to ICAA? It's quite confusing what their website's saying "From 1 January 2016 Chartered Accountants Australia and New Zealand now accepts original colour scanned copies of your documents for an assessment." They did not actually answer the question. So colour scanned copies even without certification is enough?

Thank you!


----------



## aussieby2016

ahm3i said:


> Do we need to have the documents certified prior to submission to ICAA? It's quite confusing what their website's saying "From 1 January 2016 Chartered Accountants Australia and New Zealand now accepts original colour scanned copies of your documents for an assessment." They did not actually answer the question. So colour scanned copies even without certification is enough?
> 
> Thank you!


the statement itself says that original colour scanned copies are sufficient which means you don't need any certifications....


----------



## vikaschandra

Hearty Congratulations to Deepgill for getting the Grant Today. NJ survivor


----------



## harinderjitf5

I have lodged Visa on 7 may 2016 and still waiting for CO assign. 
I have some qieriws hope someone can clear it.
My passport has been changed since i lodge Visa application and I have left my job. Please let me know how would I inform DIBP? Should I fill some kind of form for this or is there any other way?


----------



## Majician

harinderjitf5 said:


> I have lodged Visa on 7 may 2016 and still waiting for CO assign.
> I have some qieriws hope someone can clear it.
> My passport has been changed since i lodge Visa application and I have left my job. Please let me know how would I inform DIBP? Should I fill some kind of form for this or is there any other way?


Form 1221 I think if I remember correctly, fill it and upload!


----------



## deepgill

&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57225;Hello friends and experts by the grace of WAHEGURU and your blessings i got my visa grant today at 11am IST. 
Its a big relief!!I pray to GOD that all will get their grant soon. 
I am very lucky that i submitted my NJ reply by 23rd May and yesterday got delay mail and today got my GOLDEN MAIL.
Special thanks to KeeDa who helped me a lot. Big Salute to KEEDA. I pray that GOD fulfill his all wishes soon.


----------



## vikaschandra

Majician said:


> Form 1221 I think if I remember correctly, fill it and upload!


Majician for Passport change information it has to be on form 929


----------



## arun32

deepgill said:


> ��������������������������������������������Hello friends and experts by the grace of WAHEGURU and your blessings i got my visa grant today at 11am IST.
> Its a big relief!!I pray to GOD that all will get their grant soon.
> I am very lucky that i submitted my NJ reply by 23rd May and yesterday got delay mail and today got my GOLDEN MAIL.
> Special thanks to KeeDa who helped me a lot. Big Salute to KEEDA. I pray that GOD fulfill his all wishes soon.


Congrats Deepgill, Finally all your wait came to a peaceful end...

All the best for your future in ausyland...


----------



## uttara

deepgill said:


> ��������������������������������������������Hello friends and experts by the grace of WAHEGURU and your blessings i got my visa grant today at 11am IST.
> Its a big relief!!I pray to GOD that all will get their grant soon.
> I am very lucky that i submitted my NJ reply by 23rd May and yesterday got delay mail and today got my GOLDEN MAIL.
> Special thanks to KeeDa who helped me a lot. Big Salute to KEEDA. I pray that GOD fulfill his all wishes soon.


Congrats!


----------



## prasanthkrish

deepgill said:


> ��������������������������������������������Hello friends and experts by the grace of WAHEGURU and your blessings i got my visa grant today at 11am IST.
> Its a big relief!!I pray to GOD that all will get their grant soon.
> I am very lucky that i submitted my NJ reply by 23rd May and yesterday got delay mail and today got my GOLDEN MAIL.
> Special thanks to KeeDa who helped me a lot. Big Salute to KEEDA. I pray that GOD fulfill his all wishes soon.


Wow...really happy for you mate...Enjoy your day......
Party!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deepgill

Arun32, uttara,Prasanth thank you very much.&#55356;&#57210;&#55356;&#57210;&#55356;&#57210;


----------



## Tarun1410

deepgill said:


> Arun32, uttara,Prasanth thank you very much.������


Really Very happy for you Deepgill!! All the best and hope to see you someday @ Ozzie land..

May be you can treat us with some delicacies


----------



## shamisoman

haii deepjill,
hearty congrats, really happy for you. all the best for the future


----------



## alexdegzy

deepgill said:


> &#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57225;Hello friends and experts by the grace of WAHEGURU and your blessings i got my visa grant today at 11am IST.
> Its a big relief!!I pray to GOD that all will get their grant soon.
> I am very lucky that i submitted my NJ reply by 23rd May and yesterday got delay mail and today got my GOLDEN MAIL.
> Special thanks to KeeDa who helped me a lot. Big Salute to KEEDA. I pray that GOD fulfill his all wishes soon.




Congrats !


----------



## jsbhatia

deepgill said:


> ��������������������������������������������Hello friends and experts by the grace of WAHEGURU and your blessings i got my visa grant today at 11am IST.
> Its a big relief!!I pray to GOD that all will get their grant soon.
> I am very lucky that i submitted my NJ reply by 23rd May and yesterday got delay mail and today got my GOLDEN MAIL.
> Special thanks to KeeDa who helped me a lot. Big Salute to KEEDA. I pray that GOD fulfill his all wishes soon.


Congrats


----------



## nirav3009

aussieby2016 said:


> very true...as it indirectly ensures a direct grant......


I am also having the same status since Feb '16. Hoping direct grant now.


----------



## Laxmikanth513

deepgill said:


> &#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57225;Hello friends and experts by the grace of WAHEGURU and your blessings i got my visa grant today at 11am IST.
> Its a big relief!!I pray to GOD that all will get their grant soon.
> I am very lucky that i submitted my NJ reply by 23rd May and yesterday got delay mail and today got my GOLDEN MAIL.
> Special thanks to KeeDa who helped me a lot. Big Salute to KEEDA. I pray that GOD fulfill his all wishes soon.


Many congratulations Deep,, it's really a great news,, all the best


----------



## sm_adil2002

Laxmikanth513 said:


> deepgill said:
> 
> 
> 
> &#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57225;Hello friends and experts by the grace of WAHEGURU and your blessings i got my visa grant today at 11am IST.
> Its a big relief!!I pray to GOD that all will get their grant soon.
> I am very lucky that i submitted my NJ reply by 23rd May and yesterday got delay mail and today got my GOLDEN MAIL.
> Special thanks to KeeDa who helped me a lot. Big Salute to KEEDA. I pray that GOD fulfill his all wishes soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations Deep,, it's really a great news,, all the best
Click to expand...

Congrats deepgill, Now seems backlog is clearing. Hope me and all other 2015 applicant will get their grant before this fiscal year.


----------



## sm_adil2002

Now plz add ur name below who are still waiting for their grant from 2015. Hope we will get our grant.

sm_adil2002 (28 Oct 2015)


----------



## sharif444

sm_adil2002 said:


> Now plz add ur name below who are still waiting for their grant from 2015. Hope we will get our grant.
> 
> sm_adil2002 (28 Oct 2015)


Sharif444 (11th July 2015)


----------



## sharif444

Laxmikanth513 said:


> Many congratulations Deep,, it's really a great news,, all the best



Congratulations Deep..


----------



## sm_adil2002

Now plz add ur name below who are still waiting for their grant from 2015. Hope we will get our grant.

sm_adil2002 (28 Oct 2015)
Sharif444 (11th July 2015)


----------



## Majician

deepgill said:


> &#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57225;Hello friends and experts by the grace of WAHEGURU and your blessings i got my visa grant today at 11am IST.
> Its a big relief!!I pray to GOD that all will get their grant soon.
> I am very lucky that i submitted my NJ reply by 23rd May and yesterday got delay mail and today got my GOLDEN MAIL.
> Special thanks to KeeDa who helped me a lot. Big Salute to KEEDA. I pray that GOD fulfill his all wishes soon.


Congrats deeeeeeep !!!!


----------



## deepgill

Thank you very much Laxmikanth4513,sm_ adil2002,Sharif444, I pray to GOD guys you will get your grant soon and will celebrate your lucky day.
Magician thank you very much.


----------



## avinash_nair

deepgill said:


> ��������������������������������������������Hello friends and experts by the grace of WAHEGURU and your blessings i got my visa grant today at 11am IST.
> Its a big relief!!I pray to GOD that all will get their grant soon.
> I am very lucky that i submitted my NJ reply by 23rd May and yesterday got delay mail and today got my GOLDEN MAIL.
> Special thanks to KeeDa who helped me a lot. Big Salute to KEEDA. I pray that GOD fulfill his all wishes soon.


Hearty congratulations brother. Really happy for you


----------



## deepgill

Thanks so much avinash_nair. Best of luck.


----------



## seema13

sm_adil2002 said:


> Now plz add ur name below who are still waiting for their grant from 2015. Hope we will get our grant.
> 
> sm_adil2002 (28 Oct 2015)
> Sharif444 (11th July 2015)


Seema13 (18 Dec 2015)


----------



## Majician

vikaschandra said:


> Majician for Passport change information it has to be on form 929


Thanks for the correction Vikas.

Can you tell me how to update myimmitracker??


----------



## arun32

sm_adil2002 (28 Oct 2015)
Sharif444 (11th July 2015)
Seema13 (18 Dec 2015)
Arun32 - 261313 - 15/Dec/2015

Guys and girls please add your occupation code as well


----------



## vikaschandra

Majician said:


> Thanks for the correction Vikas.
> 
> Can you tell me how to update myimmitracker??


No worries mate. 


Update Myimmitracker 
Login with your id to Myimmitracker 
Go to Visa-Tracker SC 189
Click Show My Cases
Edit your case
Apply


----------



## seema13

sm_adil2002 (28 Oct 2015)
Sharif444 (11th July 2015)
Seema13 - 261313 - (18 Dec 2015)
Arun32 - 261313 - 15/Dec/2015


----------



## tearsforfears

sm_adil2002 said:


> Now plz add ur name below who are still waiting for their grant from 2015. Hope we will get our grant.
> 
> sm_adil2002 (28 Oct 2015)


tearsforfears (18 Dec 2015)


----------



## sm_adil2002

Plz add ur name and ANZSCO code below who are still waiting for their grant from 2015. Hope we will get our grant soon....

sm_adil2002 -312412-(28 Oct 2015) 
Sharif444 (11th July 2015) 
Seema13 (18 Dec 2015) 
Arun32 - 261313 - 15/Dec/2015
tearsforfears (18 Dec 2015)

Please copy the whole message above and add ur name in the list so nothing got miss out.


----------



## seema13

Plz add ur name and ANZSCO code below who are still waiting for their grant from 2015. Hope we will get our grant soon....

sm_adil2002 -312412-(28 Oct 2015)
Sharif444 (11th July 2015)
Seema13 - 261313 - (18 Dec 2015)
Arun32 - 261313 - 15/Dec/2015
tearsforfears (18 Dec 2015)

Please copy the whole message above and add ur name in the list so nothing got miss out.


----------



## manish1

sm_adil2002 -312412-(28 Oct 2015) Sharif444 (11th July 2015)
Seema13 - 261313 - (18 Dec 2015)
Arun32 - 261313 - 15/Dec/2015
tearsforfears (18 Dec 2015) 
manish1 (261112- system analyst- 30 Nov 2015)

Please copy the whole message above and add ur name in the list so nothing got miss out.


----------



## andreyx108b

manish1 said:


> sm_adil2002 -312412-(28 Oct 2015) Sharif444 (11th July 2015) Seema13 - 261313 - (18 Dec 2015) Arun32 - 261313 - 15/Dec/2015 tearsforfears (18 Dec 2015) manish1 (261112- system analyst- 30 Nov 2015) Please copy the whole message above and add ur name in the list so nothing got miss out.


Tracking is easier other way))))


----------



## Rabbahs

andreyx108b said:


> Tracking is easier other way))))


Guys, we already have list on the myimmitracker ... so it will not be much helpful to have another list.

Some time I think that we all need to move our comments to myimmitracker website, because we can see the progress of each other cases as well as chat. So we will only be engaged on myimmitrack website and leave this forum.

Cheers


----------



## conjoinme

deepgill said:


> ��������������������������������������������Hello friends and experts by the grace of WAHEGURU and your blessings i got my visa grant today at 11am IST.
> Its a big relief!!I pray to GOD that all will get their grant soon.
> I am very lucky that i submitted my NJ reply by 23rd May and yesterday got delay mail and today got my GOLDEN MAIL.
> Special thanks to KeeDa who helped me a lot. Big Salute to KEEDA. I pray that GOD fulfill his all wishes soon.


Congratulations deepgill! Your perseverance has paid off eventually. This gives hope to others that grant will arrive provided one has been truthful with the application. Good Luck mate!


----------



## Mr_Maximus

Hi Guys i need some help while filing names in online application for 189. 

In my Passport - 
Given Name - Yash Raj 
Surname - Blank 

If i mention Given Name - Yash and Family Name - Raj in my online application will that be a problem ?? 

Also for my wife as dependent 
My Wife Passport - 
Given Name - Shilpa 
Surname - Blank 

If i mention Given Name - Shilpa and Family Name - Raj in her online application will that be a problem ?? Shilpa Raj is her name after marriage and passport contains only her first name. 

i want to give her complete name as it is real, but her passport has only Given name tht is her first name, while filling online form can i mention her family name as well, I have marriage certificate and PAN card as a proof with my her complete name after marriage.

Please help me experts.


----------



## Rabbahs

Mr_Maximus said:


> Hi Guys i need some help while filing names in online application for 189.
> 
> In my Passport -
> Given Name - Yash Raj
> Surname - Blank
> 
> If i mention Given Name - Yash and Family Name - Raj in my online application will that be a problem ??
> 
> Also for my wife as dependent
> My Wife Passport -
> Given Name - Shilpa
> Surname - Blank
> 
> If i mention Given Name - Shilpa and Family Name - Raj in her online application will that be a problem ?? Shilpa Raj is her name after marriage and passport contains only her first name.
> 
> i want to give her complete name as it is real, but her passport has only Given name tht is her first name, while filling online form can i mention her family name as well, I have marriage certificate and PAN card as a proof with my her complete name after marriage.
> 
> Please help me experts.


hi, if I be on your place, then I will write exactly what is written on my passport.


----------



## Abhimukta

deepgill said:


> Thank you very much Laxmikanth4513,sm_ adil2002,Sharif444, I pray to GOD guys you will get your grant soon and will celebrate your lucky day.
> Magician thank you very much.


Many many congratulations Deep.Finally you made it
Happy for you!
Hope the DAY comes for me too soon!

Today marks 185th day for me since we lodged visa..but no grant yet


----------



## Abhimukta

sm_adil2002 -312412-(28 Oct 2015) 
Sharif444 (11th July 2015)
Seema13 - 261313 - (18 Dec 2015)
Arun32 - 261313 - 15/Dec/2015
tearsforfears (18 Dec 2015) 
manish1 (261112- system analyst- 30 Nov 2015)
Abhimukta (261313-4 Dec 2015)

Please copy the whole message above and add ur name in the list so nothing got miss out.


----------



## deepgill

Conjoinme, Abhimukta thanks a lot for your best wishes. Wish you all the very best. Don't worry the day is not so far when all we will send you congratulatory msgs. Be positive and do work hard.&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## NGK

deepgill said:


> ��������������������������������������������Hello friends and experts by the grace of WAHEGURU and your blessings i got my visa grant today at 11am IST.
> Its a big relief!!I pray to GOD that all will get their grant soon.
> I am very lucky that i submitted my NJ reply by 23rd May and yesterday got delay mail and today got my GOLDEN MAIL.
> Special thanks to KeeDa who helped me a lot. Big Salute to KEEDA. I pray that GOD fulfill his all wishes soon.



Wow !!! congrats brother !!! its always heartwarming and hope-giving to see a long delayed applicant get a grant. All the best.


----------



## ravinain

sm_adil2002 -312412-(28 Oct 2015)
Sharif444 (11th July 2015)
ravinain - 261313 - (05-Dec-2015)
Seema13 - 261313 - (18 Dec 2015)
Arun32 - 261313 - 15/Dec/2015
tearsforfears (18 Dec 2015)
manish1 (261112- system analyst- 30 Nov 2015)
Abhimukta (261313-4 Dec 2015)

Please copy the whole message above and add ur name in the list so nothing got miss out.


----------



## harinderjitf5

How can I contact with DIBP ? Is there any email where I can make query or anything ?


----------



## uttara

seema13 said:


> sm_adil2002 (28 Oct 2015)
> Sharif444 (11th July 2015)
> Seema13 - 261313 - (18 Dec 2015)
> Arun32 - 261313 - 15/Dec/2015


sm_adil2002 (28 Oct 2015)
Sharif444 (11th July 2015)
Seema13 - 261313 - (18 Dec 2015)
Arun32 - 261313 - 15/Dec/2015
uttara (25 July, 2015)


----------



## seezaheer

Congrats Deepgill, You waited for almost a year...Hats off to your Patience...Enjoy...

Here is the list in ASCENDING order ...

Sharif444 (11-Jul-2015)
uttara (25-Jul-2015)
sm_adil2002 - 312412 -(28-Oct-2015)
seezaheer - 263111 -(18-Nov-2015)
manish1 - 261112 -(30-Nov-2015)
Abhimukta - 261313 -(04-Dec-2015)
ravinain - 261313 -(05-Dec-2015)
Arun32 - 261313 -(15-Dec-2015)
tearsforfears-263612 -(18-Dec-2015)
Seema13 -261313 -(18-Dec-2015)


----------



## Majician

Abhimukta said:


> Many many congratulations Deep.Finally you made it
> Happy for you!
> Hope the DAY comes for me too soon!
> 
> Today marks 185th day for me since we lodged visa..but no grant yet


I got mine on 198th day, no problem brother, patience is the key !!!


----------



## Mr_Maximus

Rabbahs said:


> hi, if I be on your place, then I will write exactly what is written on my passport.



But is there any right way to do this, can any one please let me know what i am doing will land me in any kind of trouble ??


----------



## saimails

Added myself to the list...

Sharif444 (11-Jul-2015)
uttara (25-Jul-2015)
saimails (19-Sep-2015)
sm_adil2002 - 312412 -(28-Oct-2015)
seezaheer - 263111 -(18-Nov-2015)
manish1 - 261112 -(30-Nov-2015)
Abhimukta - 261313 -(04-Dec-2015)
ravinain - 261313 -(05-Dec-2015)
Arun32 - 261313 -(15-Dec-2015)
tearsforfears-263612 -(18-Dec-2015)
Seema13 -261313 -(18-Dec-2015)


----------



## deepgill

seezaheer said:


> Congrats Deepgill, You waited for almost a year...Hats off to your Patience...Enjoy...
> 
> Here is the list in ASCENDING order ...
> 
> Sharif444 (11-Jul-2015)
> uttara (25-Jul-2015)
> sm_adil2002 - 312412 -(28-Oct-2015)
> seezaheer - 263111 -(18-Nov-2015)
> manish1 - 261112 -(30-Nov-2015)
> Abhimukta - 261313 -(04-Dec-2015)
> ravinain - 261313 -(05-Dec-2015)
> Arun32 - 261313 -(15-Dec-2015)
> tearsforfears-263612 -(18-Dec-2015)
> Seema13 -261313 -(18-Dec-2015)


Thank you very much seezaheer. Don't worry you will get it soon. I understand your agony . Stay and think positive.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## uttara

seems no grant today


----------



## deepgill

saimails said:


> Added myself to the list...
> 
> Sharif444 (11-Jul-2015)
> uttara (25-Jul-2015)
> saimails (19-Sep-2015)
> sm_adil2002 - 312412 -(28-Oct-2015)
> seezaheer - 263111 -(18-Nov-2015)
> manish1 - 261112 -(30-Nov-2015)
> Abhimukta - 261313 -(04-Dec-2015)
> ravinain - 261313 -(05-Dec-2015)
> Arun32 - 261313 -(15-Dec-2015)
> tearsforfears-263612 -(18-Dec-2015)
> Seema13 -261313 -(18-Dec-2015)


I pray to GOD that all you will get your grant soon. Never face any hurdles like me. Always remember .... keep faith in GOD,think positive, do hard work . Whatever is allotted can't be blotted.
May WAHEGURU bless You all.


----------



## panna

Sharif444 (11-Jul-2015)
uttara (25-Jul-2015)
sm_adil2002 - 312412 -(28-Oct-2015)
seezaheer - 263111 -(18-Nov-2015)
manish1 - 261112 -(30-Nov-2015)
Abhimukta - 261313 -(04-Dec-2015)
ravinain - 261313 -(05-Dec-2015)
Arun32 - 261313 -(15-Dec-2015)
tearsforfears-263612 -(18-Dec-2015)
Seema13 -261313 -(18-Dec-2015)
Panna - 263111- (08-Dec-2015)


----------



## Pure_Light

Hi guys,

I am new in this forum and need help. 

i applied in 17-Nov-2015 for subclass-189 through an agent who is registered by MARA and reputable in the Paki market.
Case Officer contacted on 30-Nov-2015
Request completed on 7-Dec-2015
Employment verification for all 6 companies done on 17-Jan-2016

after a long waiting on 16-May-2016 i imported my application into my own login and was shocked to see that my status was on "Document requested" then i called to my agent but he said there will be no issue and he said he is dealing on email and provided me the copy of all emails then on 17-May-2016 i quietly pressed the button "Documents Provided". 
then right after 2 days my agent sent me an email in which my case officer sent me a letter from Natural Justice Letter on 19-May-2016.

In which they said my employment is being verified but they found some ambiguity in the person who signed the letter was not authorized on that time because he left the company the date before the letter date. 

But i don't know what was happend on the time of verification. but my experience reference letter is genuine.

please guide me how should i tackle this matter? my agent is not providing me proper guidance.


----------



## Pure_Light

deepgill said:


> I pray to GOD that all you will get your grant soon. Never face any hurdles like me. Always remember .... keep faith in GOD,think positive, do hard work . Whatever is allotted can't be blotted.
> May WAHEGURU bless You all.


Dear Deep,

Please help me as you just passed this issues recently. i need your guidance.


----------



## panna

Pure_Light said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new in this forum and need help.
> 
> i applied in 17-Nov-2015 for subclass-189 through an agent who is registered by MARA and reputable in the Paki market.
> Case Officer contacted on 30-Nov-2015
> Request completed on 7-Dec-2015
> Employment verification for all 6 companies done on 17-Jan-2016
> 
> after a long waiting on 16-May-2016 i imported my application into my own login and was shocked to see that my status was on "Document requested" then i called to my agent but he said there will be no issue and he said he is dealing on email and provided me the copy of all emails then on 17-May-2016 i quietly pressed the button "Documents Provided".
> then right after 2 days my agent sent me an email in which my case officer sent me a letter from Natural Justice Letter on 19-May-2016.
> 
> In which they said my employment is being verified but they found some ambiguity in the person who signed the letter was not authorized on that time because he left the company the date before the letter date.
> 
> But i don't know what was happend on the time of verification. but my experience reference letter is genuine.
> 
> please guide me how should i tackle this matter? my agent is not providing me proper guidance.



Take another letter from the present manager & send it along with supporting docs of the same employer. Also wright a letter explaining that you did not know that he was no more in this company...


----------



## deepgill

Pure_Light said:


> Dear Deep,
> 
> Please help me as you just passed this issues recently. i need your guidance.


Pure_Light , panna is right. You should talk to manager. Collect solid evidences that person left the job. You should take expert's advice as well like KeeDa or creat a thread and type your concerns.
Best of luck


----------



## harinderjitf5

Can anyone provide dibp email where i can contact tjem ?


----------



## dakshch

Abhimukta said:


> Many many congratulations Deep.Finally you made it
> 
> Happy for you!
> 
> Hope the DAY comes for me too soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Today marks 185th day for me since we lodged visa..but no grant yet




185th day for me as well. Nothing yet.


----------



## Pure_Light

panna said:


> Take another letter from the present manager & send it along with supporting docs of the same employer. Also wright a letter explaining that you did not know that he was no more in this company...





deepgill said:


> Pure_Light , panna is right. You should talk to manager. Collect solid evidences that person left the job. You should take expert's advice as well like KeeDa or creat a thread and type your concerns.
> Best of luck



Yes, I think panna is right and i just called in hr dept. of my employer they said they will provide me a fresh letter. but what type of explanatory letter should i write?


----------



## vikaschandra

Pure_Light said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new in this forum and need help.
> 
> i applied in 17-Nov-2015 for subclass-189 through an agent who is registered by MARA and reputable in the Paki market.
> Case Officer contacted on 30-Nov-2015
> Request completed on 7-Dec-2015
> Employment verification for all 6 companies done on 17-Jan-2016
> 
> after a long waiting on 16-May-2016 i imported my application into my own login and was shocked to see that my status was on "Document requested" then i called to my agent but he said there will be no issue and he said he is dealing on email and provided me the copy of all emails then on 17-May-2016 i quietly pressed the button "Documents Provided".
> then right after 2 days my agent sent me an email in which my case officer sent me a letter from Natural Justice Letter on 19-May-2016.
> 
> In which they said my employment is being verified but they found some ambiguity in the person who signed the letter was not authorized on that time because he left the company the date before the letter date.
> 
> But i don't know what was happend on the time of verification. but my experience reference letter is genuine.
> 
> please guide me how should i tackle this matter? my agent is not providing me proper guidance.


Pure_light have you responded for the Nj? You have received the letter on 19th and if they have given the timeline to respond to be within 28 days then you have a weeks time only. 

Start collecting additional documents for that employment episode like reference letters, talk to your HR if they can provide letter supporting your claim.


----------



## Pure_Light

Pure_Light said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new in this forum and need help.
> 
> i applied in 17-Nov-2015 for subclass-189 through an agent who is registered by MARA and reputable in the Paki market.
> Case Officer contacted on 30-Nov-2015
> Request completed on 7-Dec-2015
> Employment verification for all 6 companies done on 17-Jan-2016
> 
> after a long waiting on 16-May-2016 i imported my application into my own login and was shocked to see that my status was on "Document requested" then i called to my agent but he said there will be no issue and he said he is dealing on email and provided me the copy of all emails then on 17-May-2016 i quietly pressed the button "Documents Provided".
> then right after 2 days my agent sent me an email in which my case officer sent me a letter from Natural Justice Letter on 19-May-2016.
> 
> In which they said my employment is being verified but they found some ambiguity in the person who signed the letter was not authorized on that time because he left the company the date before the letter date.
> 
> But i don't know what was happend on the time of verification. but my experience reference letter is genuine.
> 
> please guide me how should i tackle this matter? my agent is not providing me proper guidance.



Please experts and seniors advice me to survive NJL.
Keeda specially and others


----------



## Pure_Light

vikaschandra said:


> Pure_light have you responded for the Nj? You have received the letter on 19th and if they have given the timeline to respond to be within 28 days then you have a weeks time only.
> 
> Start collecting additional documents for that employment episode like reference letters, talk to your HR if they can provide letter supporting your claim.


No, I haven't replied them yet and the last day is on 14-Jun-2016 that is less then a week but my agent is saying that only fresh employment letter is enough for that to show because he said the case officer accept that the tenure i worked there is genuine but only the signing authority was not authentic. 
i just collected that letter from the Admin dept. of my employer. and just called to the HR dept. half an hour back to provide me fresh letter and they are agreed to give me such letter by this end of business day.
my agent is saying that he will respond them back on this Sunday. the major delay in my response is from my agent he did not tell me till yesturday that what should i do. and also i did not know about this forum. but one of my colleague told me to join this forum. and now i am posting in-front of this forum so in my case " time kam muqabala sakht ".


----------



## Pure_Light

i have posted my details on this thread as well

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1046226-got-natural-justice-mail-pic4020-4.html


----------



## uttara

not a single grant today


----------



## aussieby2016

uttara said:


> not a single grant today


some 2016 applicants received their grants....


----------



## jsbhatia

Sharif444 (11-Jul-2015)
uttara (25-Jul-2015)
sm_adil2002 - 312412 -(28-Oct-2015)
seezaheer - 263111 -(18-Nov-2015)
manish1 - 261112 -(30-Nov-2015)
Abhimukta - 261313 -(04-Dec-2015)
jsbhatia - 261313 - (04-Dec-2015)
ravinain - 261313 -(05-Dec-2015)
Arun32 - 261313 -(15-Dec-2015)
tearsforfears-263612 -(18-Dec-2015)
Seema13 -261313 -(18-Dec-2015)
Panna - 263111- (08-Dec-2015)


----------



## gaus

Sharif444 (11-Jul-2015)
uttara (25-Jul-2015)
Gaus - 263111 - (27-Oct-2015)
sm_adil2002 - 312412 -(28-Oct-2015)
seezaheer - 263111 -(18-Nov-2015)
manish1 - 261112 -(30-Nov-2015)
Abhimukta - 261313 -(04-Dec-2015)
jsbhatia - 261313 - (04-Dec-2015)
ravinain - 261313 -(05-Dec-2015)
Arun32 - 261313 -(15-Dec-2015)
tearsforfears-263612 -(18-Dec-2015)
Seema13 -261313 -(18-Dec-2015)
Panna - 263111- (08-Dec-2015)


----------



## shamisoman

shami (07- may- 2015)
Sharif444 (11-Jul-2015)
uttara (25-Jul-2015)
Gaus - 263111 - (27-Oct-2015)
sm_adil2002 - 312412 -(28-Oct-2015)
seezaheer - 263111 -(18-Nov-2015)
manish1 - 261112 -(30-Nov-2015)
Abhimukta - 261313 -(04-Dec-2015)
jsbhatia - 261313 - (04-Dec-2015)
ravinain - 261313 -(05-Dec-2015)
Arun32 - 261313 -(15-Dec-2015)
tearsforfears-263612 -(18-Dec-2015)
Seema13 -261313 -(18-Dec-2015)
Panna - 263111- (08-Dec-2015)


----------



## raghum4u

shami (07- may- 2015)
Sharif444 (11-Jul-2015)
uttara (25-Jul-2015)
Gaus - 263111 - (27-Oct-2015)
sm_adil2002 - 312412 -(28-Oct-2015)
Raghum4u - 261111-(13-Nov -2015) 
seezaheer - 263111 -(18-Nov-2015)
manish1 - 261112 -(30-Nov-2015)
Abhimukta - 261313 -(04-Dec-2015)
jsbhatia - 261313 - (04-Dec-2015)
ravinain - 261313 -(05-Dec-2015)
Arun32 - 261313 -(15-Dec-2015)
tearsforfears-263612 -(18-Dec-2015)
Seema13 -261313 -(18-Dec-2015)
Panna - 263111- (08-Dec-2015)[/QUOTE]


----------



## MissionAus_2016

harinderjitf5 said:


> Can anyone provide dibp email where i can contact tjem ?


For Brisbane team: [email protected]


----------



## prasanthkrish

gaus said:


> Sharif444 (11-Jul-2015)
> uttara (25-Jul-2015)
> Gaus - 263111 - (27-Oct-2015)
> sm_adil2002 - 312412 -(28-Oct-2015)
> seezaheer - 263111 -(18-Nov-2015)
> manish1 - 261112 -(30-Nov-2015)
> Abhimukta - 261313 -(04-Dec-2015)
> jsbhatia - 261313 - (04-Dec-2015)
> ravinain - 261313 -(05-Dec-2015)
> Arun32 - 261313 -(15-Dec-2015)
> tearsforfears-263612 -(18-Dec-2015)
> Seema13 -261313 -(18-Dec-2015)
> Panna - 263111- (08-Dec-2015)


Don't worry guys. Keep the spirits high. All the best. Don't loose hope. That's the key.


----------



## indergreat

deepgill said:


> Conjoinme, Abhimukta thanks a lot for your best wishes. Wish you all the very best. Don't worry the day is not so far when all we will send you congratulatory msgs. Be positive and do work hard.��


hey congratz buddy, I also got NJ today, can you plz share the response you gave to your NJ, so I can figure out what to do with mine


----------



## indergreat

*hey Keeda, vikaschandra, andrey and other senior members, plz help me out as I got Natural Justice (NJ) today, below is the details :*

_On 4 May 2016 Officers from the New Delhi Australian High Commission visited the premises of Universal Infosys. It was noted that the office did not have a computer or laptop. You informed Officers that there are no documents regarding the other employee’s employment kept in the office. Furthermore, no attendance register or client’s register is maintained by Universal Infosys. It is of concern that you could only name two clients of the company when questioned. It was the conclusion of Department staff that Universal Infosys does not use commercial grade equipment and provides only small scale consumer services.
On 4 May 2016 Officers from the New Delhi Australian High Commission visited the
premises of Universal Society of Computer Education. They spoke with the owner, who is listed as the referee on your employment documents. He informed that you were the Team Leader responsible for managing a team of network engineers. However, when asked to show his team of network engineers, the referee said there is no such team. When asked if you performed all the duties mentioned in the work reference letter, the referee said he had "moulded the reference letter". Although he was able to provide employment documents to support your employment he was unable to provide any similar documentation to support the employment of any other employees. It was also noted that no network appeared to be on site.
Overall there is no independently verifiable third party evidence to support your employment claims at either employer and officers noted concerns regarding the technology, or lack of, used at each site when compared to the duties you claimed to have performed at each employer. Furthermore, according to the available information, claims in your Universal Society of Computer Education reference were inflated._

kindly reply at the earliest .... Thanx in advance


----------



## Abhi6060

indergreat said:


> *hey Keeda, vikaschandra, andrey and other senior members, plz help me out as I got Natural Justice (NJ) today, below is the details :*
> 
> _On 4 May 2016 Officers from the New Delhi Australian High Commission visited the premises of Universal Infosys. It was noted that the office did not have a computer or laptop. You informed Officers that there are no documents regarding the other employee’s employment kept in the office. Furthermore, no attendance register or client’s register is maintained by Universal Infosys. It is of concern that you could only name two clients of the company when questioned. It was the conclusion of Department staff that Universal Infosys does not use commercial grade equipment and provides only small scale consumer services.
> On 4 May 2016 Officers from the New Delhi Australian High Commission visited the
> premises of Universal Society of Computer Education. They spoke with the owner, who is listed as the referee on your employment documents. He informed that you were the Team Leader responsible for managing a team of network engineers. However, when asked to show his team of network engineers, the referee said there is no such team. When asked if you performed all the duties mentioned in the work reference letter, the referee said he had "moulded the reference letter". Although he was able to provide employment documents to support your employment he was unable to provide any similar documentation to support the employment of any other employees. It was also noted that no network appeared to be on site.
> Overall there is no independently verifiable third party evidence to support your employment claims at either employer and officers noted concerns regarding the technology, or lack of, used at each site when compared to the duties you claimed to have performed at each employer. Furthermore, according to the available information, claims in your Universal Society of Computer Education reference were inflated._
> 
> kindly reply at the earliest .... Thanx in advance




Hey Inder,

Please let us know the documents you submitted to prove your employment. And what was the contact email add of the authorised signatory? As in company's domain or yahoo and gmail?


----------



## indergreat

Abhi6060 said:


> Hey Inder,
> 
> Please let us know the documents you submitted to prove your employment.


I submitted appointment letters, pay slip (cash in hand), reference letters on letter head stating roles and responsibilities and ITR from the last 3 years


----------



## Abhi6060

indergreat said:


> I submitted appointment letters, pay slip (cash in hand), reference letters on letter head stating roles and responsibilities and ITR from the last 3 years




Did your manager have email add with company's domain?


----------



## dakshch

raghum4u;10379362]shami (07- may- 2015)
Sharif444 (11-Jul-2015)
uttara (25-Jul-2015)
Gaus - 263111 - (27-Oct-2015)
sm_adil2002 - 312412 -(28-Oct-2015)
Raghum4u - 261111-(13-Nov -2015) 
seezaheer - 263111 -(18-Nov-2015)
manish1 - 261112 -(30-Nov-2015)
Abhimukta - 261313 -(04-Dec-2015)
jsbhatia - 261313 - (04-Dec-2015)
ravinain - 261313 -(05-Dec-2015)
Daksh- 263111-(08-Dec-2015)
Arun32 - 261313 -(15-Dec-2015)
tearsforfears-263612 -(18-Dec-2015)
Seema13 -261313 -(18-Dec-2015)
Panna - 263111- (08-Dec-2015)


----------



## dakshch

dakshch said:


> raghum4u;10379362]shami (07- may- 2015)
> Sharif444 (11-Jul-2015)
> uttara (25-Jul-2015)
> Gaus - 263111 - (27-Oct-2015)
> sm_adil2002 - 312412 -(28-Oct-2015)
> Raghum4u - 261111-(13-Nov -2015)
> seezaheer - 263111 -(18-Nov-2015)
> manish1 - 261112 -(30-Nov-2015)
> Abhimukta - 261313 -(04-Dec-2015)
> jsbhatia - 261313 - (04-Dec-2015)
> ravinain - 261313 -(05-Dec-2015)
> Daksh- 263111-(08-Dec-2015)
> Arun32 - 261313 -(15-Dec-2015)
> tearsforfears-263612 -(18-Dec-2015)
> Seema13 -261313 -(18-Dec-2015)
> Panna - 263111- (08-Dec-2015)




Quiet a few 263111 and 261313 waiting...


----------



## panna

around 135 applicants are waiting since july2015 to dec2015 according to immi tracker.


----------



## deepgill

indergreat said:


> hey congratz buddy, I also got NJ today, can you plz share the response you gave to your NJ, so I can figure out what to do with mine


Thanks inder. It is a bad news that theses days many applicants are receiving NJ mail. i can understand your agony, try to collect solid evidence as much you can to improve yourself.
Read this thread..... Got Natural Justice mail(pic4020) created by me with raised questions.
My reply was..... i submitted the boss's reference on restaurant's letterpad with the conversation among the officers and the boss and signature.Chef, manager reference on restaurant's letterpad with signature,regular Customers' reference on stamp paper that Deepgill is working here since ....., total conversation written by waiter on stamp paper in hindi and English translation with his signature because he was involved during the physical verification day, payslips with increment and attendance register pdf, income tax returns.
Good luck.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sennara

shami (07/05/15)
Sharif444 (11/07/15)
uttara (25/07/15)
Gaus - 263111 (27/10/15)
sm_adil2002 - 312412 (28/10/15)
Abhimukta - 261313 (04/11/15)
Raghum4u - 261111 (13/11/15) 
seezaheer - 263111 (18/11/15)
Sennara - 261313 (24/11/15)
manish1 - 261112 (30/11/15)
jsbhatia - 261313 (04/12/15)
ravinain - 261313 (05/12/15)
Panna - 263111 (08/12/15)
Daksh - 263111 (08/12/15)
Arun32 - 261313 (15/12/15)
tearsforfears - 263612 (18/12/15)
Seema13 -261313 (18/12/15)


----------



## Sennara

dakshch said:


> Quiet a few 263111 and 261313 waiting...


Feels like they're targeting us...


----------



## seema13

panna said:


> around 135 applicants are waiting since july2015 to dec2015 according to immi tracker.


Plz explain how can we cum to know through immi tracker that how many applicants are waiting?


----------



## seema13

prasanthkrish said:


> Don't worry guys. Keep the spirits high. All the best. Don't loose hope. That's the key.


It's been around 6 months since we lodged visa( software engineer). But before lodging I was told that with 65 points we can get grant in max 3-4 months. I had option of getting 5 point from my spouse also but as per agent it was the waste of money bcz there is not much difference between 65 and 70. 
Plz comment...


----------



## KeeDa

seema13 said:


> It's been around 6 months since we lodged visa( software engineer). But before lodging I was told that with 65 points we can get grant in max 3-4 months. I had option of getting 5 point from my spouse also but as per agent it was the waste of money bcz there is not much difference between 65 and 70.
> Plz comment...


Points have nothing to do with visa processing. Points matter only until invitation.


----------



## arun32

this is insane

I am completing 6 months after visa lodge by this weekend, And 4 months after Co contact, every document is genuine in my application .

What is the reason for the delay, Checked with my employers as well, no employment verification happend till yesterday.

All i have provided is very simple and straight forward documents, 3 employers all together and claimed 5 points for experience .

ACS, PTE-for self and spouse( as CO dint accepted letter from college), PCC, Medicals everything is ok

No employment verification, then what else they are checking in their "Routine Checking", lastly called them in May and i was informed the same, application is under "Routine Check".

I do not know how long i need to postpone my plans and dreams ,I a not a quitter nor a negative thinker...

But am really worried that i will be forced to be the same


----------



## Sennara

arun32 said:


> this is insane
> 
> I am completing 6 months after visa lodge by this weekend, And 4 months after Co contact, every document is genuine in my application .
> 
> What is the reason for the delay, Checked with my employers as well, no employment verification happend till yesterday.
> 
> All i have provided is very simple and straight forward documents, 3 employers all together and claimed 5 points for experience .
> 
> ACS, PTE-for self and spouse( as CO dint accepted letter from college), PCC, Medicals everything is ok
> 
> No employment verification, then what else they are checking in their "Routine Checking", lastly called them in May and i was informed the same, application is under "Routine Check".
> 
> I do not know how long i need to postpone my plans and dreams ,I a not a quitter nor a negative thinker...
> 
> But am really worried that i will be forced to be the same


I fully understand your feeling. Our application has been more than 200 days and there hasn't been any CO contact since 10/12/15. It's just endless waiting. I have given up calling or emailing them now. All of our documents are genuine and employment documents are from major multinational IT companies. Really have no idea what the reason for the delay is. out:


----------



## Tarun1410

Calm down Guys.. I know it is difficult but patience is the keyword here..


----------



## Abhi6060

arun32 said:


> this is insane
> 
> I am completing 6 months after visa lodge by this weekend, And 4 months after Co contact, every document is genuine in my application .
> 
> What is the reason for the delay, Checked with my employers as well, no employment verification happend till yesterday.
> 
> All i have provided is very simple and straight forward documents, 3 employers all together and claimed 5 points for experience .
> 
> ACS, PTE-for self and spouse( as CO dint accepted letter from college), PCC, Medicals everything is ok
> 
> No employment verification, then what else they are checking in their "Routine Checking", lastly called them in May and i was informed the same, application is under "Routine Check".
> 
> I do not know how long i need to postpone my plans and dreams ,I a not a quitter nor a negative thinker...
> 
> But am really worried that i will be forced to be the same




You must get your grant by July 1st week. If you don't, then chances are files to be sent for external checks. In such cases, there's no progress for long.


----------



## dlnswamy

Hi All,

Need your quick help in clarifying one point in regards to ACS evaluation and Visa Application.

I live in Hyderabad, India and am going to apply to ACS for evaluation. When I went to Notary firm for attesting the color xerox copies of my certificates, Notary person was saying he will do attestation by stamp which says "Xerox Copy Attested" and includes his name, license# and validity and he will do get his signature done.

Is the above stamp is sufficient for ACS and Visa Application OR do we compulsorily need to get the stamp which says "Certified True Copies of Original" ..?

Much appreciate your response in the above query.

Many Thanks,
Laxmi


----------



## arun32

Abhi6060 said:


> You must get your grant by July 1st week. If you don't, then chances are files to be sent for external checks. In such cases, there's no progress
> 
> Already its been 6 months, its like my file has already gone for external check ,


----------



## KeeDa

dlnswamy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your quick help in clarifying one point in regards to ACS evaluation and Visa Application.
> 
> I live in Hyderabad, India and am going to apply to ACS for evaluation. When I went to Notary firm for attesting the color xerox copies of my certificates, Notary person was saying he will do attestation by stamp which says "Xerox Copy Attested" and includes his name, license# and validity and he will do get his signature done.
> 
> Is the above stamp is sufficient for ACS and Visa Application OR do we compulsorily need to get the stamp which says "Certified True Copies of Original" ..?
> 
> Much appreciate your response in the above query.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Laxmi


Is sufficient.


----------



## dlnswamy

KeeDa said:


> Is sufficient.


Hi Keeda,

You mean to say "Attested Xerox Copy" is sufficient..?

Many Thanks,
Laxmi


----------



## KeeDa

dlnswamy said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> You mean to say "Attested Xerox Copy" is sufficient..?
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Laxmi


Yes.


----------



## seema13

KeeDa said:


> Points have nothing to do with visa processing. Points matter only until invitation.


Thanks for the clarification. Hope to get grant very soon....


----------



## zahidrx

Grant! Its been a long wait but finally got it.

Timeline:
EOI: 24July15
Invitation: 07Sep15
Application: 09Sep15
1st CO Contact: 20Oct15 Requesting Medicals and PCC
Medicals and PCC: Uploaded 12Nov15

Silence since then. Few calls and emails but got standard response.

2nd CO Contact: 18May16 Requesting Bank statements
Uploaded: 01Jun16
Grant:10Jun16
IED: 18Oct16


----------



## Subhash Bohra

zahidrx said:


> Grant! Its been a long wait but finally got it.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI: 24July15
> Invitation: 07Sep15
> Application: 09Sep15
> 1st CO Contact: 20Oct15 Requesting Medicals and PCC
> Medicals and PCC: Uploaded 12Nov15
> 
> Silence since then. Few calls and emails but got standard response.
> 
> 2nd CO Contact: 18May16 Requesting Bank statements
> Uploaded: 01Jun16
> Grant:10Jun16
> IED: 18Oct16


any specific reason of delay ?? and asking bank statements ?? didn't you uploaded payslips ??


----------



## zeeshan355

zahidrx said:


> Grant! Its been a long wait but finally got it.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI: 24July15
> Invitation: 07Sep15
> Application: 09Sep15
> 1st CO Contact: 20Oct15 Requesting Medicals and PCC
> Medicals and PCC: Uploaded 12Nov15
> 
> Silence since then. Few calls and emails but got standard response.
> 
> 2nd CO Contact: 18May16 Requesting Bank statements
> Uploaded: 01Jun16
> Grant:10Jun16
> IED: 18Oct16


Congrats for your grant... it must have been a very special feeling after so long...
your patience worked, best of luck for your future


----------



## uttara

zahidrx said:


> Grant! Its been a long wait but finally got it.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI: 24July15
> Invitation: 07Sep15
> Application: 09Sep15
> 1st CO Contact: 20Oct15 Requesting Medicals and PCC
> Medicals and PCC: Uploaded 12Nov15
> 
> Silence since then. Few calls and emails but got standard response.
> 
> 2nd CO Contact: 18May16 Requesting Bank statements
> Uploaded: 01Jun16
> Grant:10Jun16
> IED: 18Oct16


Congrats! What was the standard response during phone calls and enmail? routine processing?


----------



## jsbhatia

zahidrx said:


> Grant! Its been a long wait but finally got it.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI: 24July15
> Invitation: 07Sep15
> Application: 09Sep15
> 1st CO Contact: 20Oct15 Requesting Medicals and PCC
> Medicals and PCC: Uploaded 12Nov15
> 
> Silence since then. Few calls and emails but got standard response.
> 
> 2nd CO Contact: 18May16 Requesting Bank statements
> Uploaded: 01Jun16
> Grant:10Jun16
> IED: 18Oct16



Congrats. IED just 4 months from now. I hope you are ready to move.

Request you to please share your anzsco code.


----------



## Greg1946

Congrats to all who got their grants today 

These IED dates are scary. The cases get delayed however there is no special considerations on IED 

It is not easy in all cases to just pack up and move. Some of us could have long notice periods, things to settle in our home country 

I think DIBP should relook at this policy and be fair on people who get delayed grants


----------



## aussieby2016

zahidrx said:


> Grant! Its been a long wait but finally got it.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI: 24July15
> Invitation: 07Sep15
> Application: 09Sep15
> 1st CO Contact: 20Oct15 Requesting Medicals and PCC
> Medicals and PCC: Uploaded 12Nov15
> 
> Silence since then. Few calls and emails but got standard response.
> 
> 2nd CO Contact: 18May16 Requesting Bank statements
> Uploaded: 01Jun16
> Grant:10Jun16
> IED: 18Oct16


congrats....any specific reasons for such a short IED.....


----------



## zahidrx

Subhash Bohra said:


> any specific reason of delay ?? and asking bank statements ?? didn't you uploaded payslips ??


In the second CO request DIPB did mention that they couldn't verify my employment at my current and previous jobs. So they wanted bank statements to verify salary.

I uploaded all the standard documents on lodgment. Didn't even upload form80 because it wasn't on the list.

I guess the delay is either because of the employment verification or due to external security checks. Not sure. But I had a feeling that my HR's wouldn't bother. And thats what happened. 

Alls well that ends well.


----------



## zahidrx

aussieby2016 said:


> congrats....any specific reasons for such a short IED.....


My medicals or PCC's might be expiring at that time. I am sure its the medicals.


----------



## zahidrx

uttara said:


> Congrats! What was the standard response during phone calls and enmail? routine processing?


Yes routine processing. I need to be patient.


----------



## zahidrx

jsbhatia said:


> Congrats. IED just 4 months from now. I hope you are ready to move.
> 
> Request you to please share your anzsco code.


Forgot to mention that in the excitement.

Electronics Engineer 233411

Well like most guys I think I and the family will be making an initial entry for 2 weeks. Final move I guess will take a year or 2.


----------



## JAN84

arun32 said:


> this is insane
> 
> I am completing 6 months after visa lodge by this weekend, And 4 months after Co contact, every document is genuine in my application .
> 
> What is the reason for the delay, Checked with my employers as well, no employment verification happend till yesterday.
> 
> All i have provided is very simple and straight forward documents, 3 employers all together and claimed 5 points for experience .
> 
> ACS, PTE-for self and spouse( as CO dint accepted letter from college), PCC, Medicals everything is ok
> 
> No employment verification, then what else they are checking in their "Routine Checking", lastly called them in May and i was informed the same, application is under "Routine Check".
> 
> I do not know how long i need to postpone my plans and dreams ,I a not a quitter nor a negative thinker...
> 
> But am really worried that i will be forced to be the same


Dear Arun,
Don't lose your hope please.. You will get your grant soon.


----------



## manreetvirk

gaus said:


> Looks like I'm the only one left now from the old timers club
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


me also....


----------



## sharif444

zahidrx said:


> Grant! Its been a long wait but finally got it.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI: 24July15
> Invitation: 07Sep15
> Application: 09Sep15
> 1st CO Contact: 20Oct15 Requesting Medicals and PCC
> Medicals and PCC: Uploaded 12Nov15
> 
> Silence since then. Few calls and emails but got standard response.
> 
> 2nd CO Contact: 18May16 Requesting Bank statements
> Uploaded: 01Jun16
> Grant:10Jun16
> IED: 18Oct16


Congratulations.....


----------



## manreetvirk

Heywb said:


> COngratulations Majician  i think all of us from old lot has got the grant .. Only Guas remaining which will be granted soon inshaAllah.
> 
> Whats your plan now ?


me also here..


----------



## manreetvirk

deepgill said:


> ��������������������������������������������Hello friends and experts by the grace of WAHEGURU and your blessings i got my visa grant today at 11am IST.
> Its a big relief!!I pray to GOD that all will get their grant soon.
> I am very lucky that i submitted my NJ reply by 23rd May and yesterday got delay mail and today got my GOLDEN MAIL.
> Special thanks to KeeDa who helped me a lot. Big Salute to KEEDA. I pray that GOD fulfill his all wishes soon.


really very very happy for you...congratulation Dear..I was out of station so I saw today..


----------



## manreetvirk

shami (07/05/15)
Sharif444 (11/07/15)
uttara (25/07/15)
Gaus - 263111 (27/10/15)
manreetvirk- 263112 (27/10/15)
sm_adil2002 - 312412 (28/10/15)
Abhimukta - 261313 (04/11/15)
Raghum4u - 261111 (13/11/15) 
seezaheer - 263111 (18/11/15)
Sennara - 261313 (24/11/15)
manish1 - 261112 (30/11/15)
jsbhatia - 261313 (04/12/15)
ravinain - 261313 (05/12/15)
Panna - 263111 (08/12/15)
Daksh - 263111 (08/12/15)
Arun32 - 261313 (15/12/15)
tearsforfears - 263612 (18/12/15)
Seema13 -261313 (18/12/15)


----------



## prasanthkrish

zahidrx said:


> Grant! Its been a long wait but finally got it.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI: 24July15
> Invitation: 07Sep15
> Application: 09Sep15
> 1st CO Contact: 20Oct15 Requesting Medicals and PCC
> Medicals and PCC: Uploaded 12Nov15
> 
> Silence since then. Few calls and emails but got standard response.
> 
> 2nd CO Contact: 18May16 Requesting Bank statements
> Uploaded: 01Jun16
> Grant:10Jun16
> IED: 18Oct16


Congrats mate.


----------



## maglev

hello everyone,

when i try to enter dates i form 80 using adobe or foxit readers , i write for example 10/06/1987 using their reqired format dd/mm/yyyy , but it is transformed automatically into 10-jun-1987 ..... am i missing something or anybody else faced the same issue?? thanks in advance


----------



## vikaschandra

maglev said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> when i try to enter dates i form 80 using adobe or foxit readers , i write for example 10/06/1987 using their reqired format dd/mm/yyyy , but it is transformed automatically into 10-jun-1987 ..... am i missing something or anybody else faced the same issue?? thanks in advance


Thats the correct format dd-mmm-yyyy


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Zahirx



zahidrx said:


> Grant! Its been a long wait but finally got it.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI: 24July15
> Invitation: 07Sep15
> Application: 09Sep15
> 1st CO Contact: 20Oct15 Requesting Medicals and PCC
> Medicals and PCC: Uploaded 12Nov15
> 
> Silence since then. Few calls and emails but got standard response.
> 
> 2nd CO Contact: 18May16 Requesting Bank statements
> Uploaded: 01Jun16
> Grant:10Jun16
> IED: 18Oct16


----------



## Rajaastha

Dear friends,
I am new to this forum..I have quick query,
Is it mandatory to have my spouse's name in my Passport, will the marriage certificate suffice? 
My wife has added my name in her passport and my 3 yr old daughter also have a passport with my name in that. I didn't for a new passport. Now CO asked for a clarification.here it goes,

You have provided a copy of passport number xxx issued xxx expiring xxx Mrs raj, anjali is not declared in your passport as your spouse. However, it appears you are declared in her passport as her spouse, and in raj, vaiga's passport as her father. Accordingly, please advise if you were required by the Indian authorities to obtain a new passport, declaring Ms raj, anjali is your spouse, in order to facilitate the above two processes. If so, then please provide us with a copy of that new passport (which would have ended the validity of the passport you have presented to us). If not, and the passport you have provided is the only one you have, please confirm so by return. 
Kindly advise on this query.

Visa lodged: 30/11/2015
1st CO contact: 8/12/2015
2nd CO contact: 15/02/2016
3rd CO contact: 9/ 06/2016
Grant: waiting


----------



## harinderjitf5

Hi,

I was filling form 929 for address and passport details changes but stucked on some questions(4, 6 10, 13).

1) Questions 4 asks for (Client number issued to the applicant by the department, File number issued to the applicant by the
department, Application receipt number issued to the applicant by the department, Passport/travel document number (previously provided to
the department) Passport number.

Please let me know what should I fill there. I only know about previous passport number but what about other options ? Should I fill these too ?

2) Question 6 asks about "At which office was the application lodged?" what does it mean ?

3) Question 10 asks for "Effective dates for new contact details". What should be filled there ?

4) Question 13 asks for other passports held by the applicants. Should I mention my cancelled passport(old one) there or leave it blank as I do not have any other valid passport ?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Rajaastha said:


> Dear friends,
> I am new to this forum..I have quick query,
> Is it mandatory to have my spouse's name in my Passport, will the marriage certificate suffice?
> My wife has added my name in her passport and my 3 yr old daughter also have a passport with my name in that. I didn't for a new passport. Now CO asked for a clarification.here it goes,
> 
> You have provided a copy of passport number xxx issued xxx expiring xxx Mrs raj, anjali is not declared in your passport as your spouse. However, it appears you are declared in her passport as her spouse, and in raj, vaiga's passport as her father. Accordingly, please advise if you were required by the Indian authorities to obtain a new passport, declaring Ms raj, anjali is your spouse, in order to facilitate the above two processes. If so, then please provide us with a copy of that new passport (which would have ended the validity of the passport you have presented to us). If not, and the passport you have provided is the only one you have, please confirm so by return.
> Kindly advise on this query.
> 
> Visa lodged: 30/11/2015
> 1st CO contact: 8/12/2015
> 2nd CO contact: 15/02/2016
> 3rd CO contact: 9/ 06/2016
> Grant: waiting


Since you have marriage certificate and also since query is raised then get your wife's name added in your passport as it will then become full proof and life long. Basically go for Tatkal passport and you will get new passport in a week's time and you will all good from all aspects..

Pls note: This is just my opinion as I did the same.


----------



## SqOats

Rajaastha said:


> Dear friends,
> I am new to this forum..I have quick query,
> Is it mandatory to have my spouse's name in my Passport, will the marriage certificate suffice?
> My wife has added my name in her passport and my 3 yr old daughter also have a passport with my name in that. I didn't for a new passport. Now CO asked for a clarification.here it goes,
> 
> You have provided a copy of passport number xxx issued xxx expiring xxx Mrs raj, anjali is not declared in your passport as your spouse. However, it appears you are declared in her passport as her spouse, and in raj, vaiga's passport as her father. Accordingly, please advise if you were required by the Indian authorities to obtain a new passport, declaring Ms raj, anjali is your spouse, in order to facilitate the above two processes. If so, then please provide us with a copy of that new passport (which would have ended the validity of the passport you have presented to us). If not, and the passport you have provided is the only one you have, please confirm so by return.
> Kindly advise on this query.
> 
> Visa lodged: 30/11/2015
> 1st CO contact: 8/12/2015
> 2nd CO contact: 15/02/2016
> 3rd CO contact: 9/ 06/2016
> Grant: waiting


I dont know about indian passport, but with Pakistani passport it is standard to have husband's name on wife's passport and only father's name on husband's passport. I think we dont even have any option to include wife's name if we want to.

So, if I were you, I wouldve replied DIAC to proceed with the same passport.


----------



## Majician

Rajaastha said:


> Dear friends,
> I am new to this forum..I have quick query,
> Is it mandatory to have my spouse's name in my Passport, will the marriage certificate suffice?
> My wife has added my name in her passport and my 3 yr old daughter also have a passport with my name in that. I didn't for a new passport. Now CO asked for a clarification.here it goes,
> 
> You have provided a copy of passport number xxx issued xxx expiring xxx Mrs raj, anjali is not declared in your passport as your spouse. However, it appears you are declared in her passport as her spouse, and in raj, vaiga's passport as her father. Accordingly, please advise if you were required by the Indian authorities to obtain a new passport, declaring Ms raj, anjali is your spouse, in order to facilitate the above two processes. If so, then please provide us with a copy of that new passport (which would have ended the validity of the passport you have presented to us). If not, and the passport you have provided is the only one you have, please confirm so by return.
> Kindly advise on this query.
> 
> Visa lodged: 30/11/2015
> 1st CO contact: 8/12/2015
> 2nd CO contact: 15/02/2016
> 3rd CO contact: 9/ 06/2016
> Grant: waiting


Hi,

It is strange question by DIBP, but may be they asked because it might be the norm in Indian passport I don't know !!

For me, my wife and daughter doesn't even have the scent of my name 😂but DIBP never asked any such question, it was just the marriage certificate that proved our relation.

Even her surname is the one she has since birth, also my daughter's name doesn't have my name 🙄


----------



## KeeDa

Majician said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is strange question by DIBP, but may be they asked because it might be the norm in Indian passport I don't know !!
> 
> For me, my wife and daughter doesn't even have the scent of my name &#55357;&#56834;but DIBP never asked any such question, it was just the marriage certificate that proved our relation.
> 
> Even her surname is the one she has since birth, also my daughter's name doesn't have my name &#55357;&#56900;


Same in our case. 8 COs so far and nobody said anything about this topic. We however got new passports issued with spouse name later on while the visa was (and still is) in processing.

From the looks of it, OP's CO is merely asking for a confirmation (the words "_If not, and the passport you have provided is the only one you have, please confirm so by return._") that there is no other passport and they should continue processing his grant with the same passport that he has currently uploaded into his immiAccount.


----------



## zeeshan355

SqOats said:


> I dont know about indian passport, but with Pakistani passport it is standard to have husband's name on wife's passport and only father's name on husband's passport. I think we dont even have any option to include wife's name if we want to.
> 
> So, if I were you, I wouldve replied DIAC to proceed with the same passport.


you are right squots, its a valid point.

here if you see, CO is asking the applicant, if he has new passport or not, and giving an option to clarify.
I dont think u need to go for new PP as this is sufficient, just clarifiy his point and click info provided.
that shall serve the purpose.


----------



## Rajaastha

Thanks for the valid replies seniors.my agent also gave the same replay to the CO as keeda and sqoats said. PLAESE SEE THE MAIL CONTENT WHICH I HAVE SEND TO THE CO,

To add my name in my wife's passport we used the marriage certificate, as it is the only proof asking by india authorities. 



To add both parents name in my daughters passport we used the birth certificate and our passports .



I only have passport no:xxxxxissued xxx and indian authorities never asked me to take a new passport to facilitate the two process.

Regards,
Raj


----------



## arun32

A new week started with lots of hope....


----------



## prasanthkrish

arun32 said:


> A new week started with lots of hope....


All the best Guys.. Hope for the best...


----------



## aussieby2016

arun32 said:


> A new week started with lots of hope....


a new week with 4 working days (as today is a holiday due to Queen's birthday)


----------



## Shashi_1978

Hi Guys,

it is 196th day from my visa lodge date. i had sent them enquiry on mar 31st. I received an email below today. Curious to know if anybody received such emails ? is it generic response ??
-------------------------------------------
Thank you for your recent enquiries regarding your pending 189 visa application.

The Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.

We are seeking to finalise your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with an exact timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take many months to finalise. 

You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible. 

We appreciate your patience in this matter.
-------------------------------------------


----------



## bansalch

Interesting that you got a reply today (today being a public holiday in AU) unless your CO is GSM Brisbane (which is working today)


----------



## Shashi_1978

CO is from brisbane.


----------



## saimails

Shashi_1978 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> it is 196th day from my visa lodge date. i had sent them enquiry on mar 31st. I received an email below today. Curious to know if anybody received such emails ? is it generic response ??
> -------------------------------------------
> Thank you for your recent enquiries regarding your pending 189 visa application.
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
> 
> We are seeking to finalise your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with an exact timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take many months to finalise.
> 
> You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> We appreciate your patience in this matter.
> -------------------------------------------


Yes, more or less standard reply, I had got almost exactly similar mail....
I am waiting for more than 250 days now...


----------



## Majician

Shashi_1978 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> it is 196th day from my visa lodge date. i had sent them enquiry on mar 31st. I received an email below today. Curious to know if anybody received such emails ? is it generic response ??
> -------------------------------------------
> Thank you for your recent enquiries regarding your pending 189 visa application.
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
> 
> We are seeking to finalise your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with an exact timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take many months to finalise.
> 
> You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> We appreciate your patience in this matter.
> -------------------------------------------


I got almost same email when I inquired about status 3rd March, and they replied 31st March.

Rest is in my signature !!


----------



## Rabbahs

Shashi_1978 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> it is 196th day from my visa lodge date. i had sent them enquiry on mar 31st. I received an email below today. Curious to know if anybody received such emails ? is it generic response ??
> -------------------------------------------
> Thank you for your recent enquiries regarding your pending 189 visa application.
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
> 
> We are seeking to finalise your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with an exact timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take many months to finalise.
> 
> You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> We appreciate your patience in this matter.
> -------------------------------------------



Hi, I got exactly the same email on 3rd of June.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Rabbahs

saimails said:


> Yes, more or less standard reply, I had got almost exactly similar mail....
> I am waiting for more than 250 days now...


me too !


----------



## arun32

No grants today??


----------



## aimaustralia

I have uploaded passport against heading travel document, but it is also proof of address and proof of age, so do I have to upload passport multiple times or any other proofs are needed for proof of address.


----------



## bansalch

You need to upload it multiple times. Also if you own the place where you live then utilities bills (electirc, landline etc) need to be provided.


----------



## aimaustralia

bansalch said:


> You need to upload it multiple times. Also if you own the place where you live then utilities bills (electirc, landline etc) need to be provided.


Do I need to rename the passport or just same name would work multiple times. Also I am not claiming any points for work experience, should I upload documents about work also or should I wait till CO asks.


----------



## bansalch

aimaustralia said:


> bansalch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to upload it multiple times. Also if you own the place where you live then utilities bills (electirc, landline etc) need to be provided.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to rename the passport or just same name would work multiple times. Also I am not claiming any points for work experience, should I upload documents about work also or should I wait till CO asks.
Click to expand...

It's ok to keep same name of the file. Even though you are not claiming points I am assuming you have got skill assessment done. You need to upload all work docs too.


----------



## arun32

2015 guys, where you all got vanished....

Come on be alive in the forum, participate guys....


----------



## onin21

Hi does anyone knows how quick you can received a bridging visa after visa lodgement? Our visa is expiring in a few days and we still havent gotten a reply from immi.Our agent have tri3d to contact the immi and she said she'll get back to us but we still havent heard just a bit worried. Thanks


----------



## bansalch

onin21 said:


> Hi does anyone knows how quick you can received a bridging visa after visa lodgement? Our visa is expiring in a few days and we still havent gotten a reply from immi.Our agent have tri3d to contact the immi and she said she'll get back to us but we still havent heard just a bit worried. Thanks


the bridging is issued the date you lodge visa. from your signature I gather you have not yet submitted application to either 189 or 190 visa. if you have an agent he should be able to tell you this. a hope you are not wasting your good money with this agent


----------



## onin21

bansalch said:


> the bridging is issued the date you lodge visa. from your signature I gather you have not yet submitted application to either 189 or 190 visa. if you have an agent he should be able to tell you this. a hope you are not wasting your good money with this agent


 thanks for the reply. I've read that some people have experienced this as well not getting any reply from immi and they were emailed 19 days before EOI expires(which happened to me) that they need to.submit a visa application before that. It turned out to be a system error. My only concern is our visa is expiring so I might just go directly to immi and show proof we have applied visa. Hope they grant us bridging right away.


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

arun32 said:


> 2015 guys, where you all got vanished....
> 
> Come on be alive in the forum, participate guys....


Hi Arun,

I am one of them (2015)... waiting for July as I did for every passing month

Regards,


----------



## uttara

Hi Arun....it seems DIBP will force us to go for hibernation. have been waiting since July 2015


----------



## Tenochitlan

arun32 said:


> 2015 guys, <...> Come on be alive in the forum...


331 days and dying)


----------



## dlnswamy

Hi All,

I have a query, do we need to send certified hard copies to ACS by post OR soft copies in Email is sufficient..?

Appreciate your support on this,

Many Thanks,
Laxmi


----------



## vikaschandra

dlnswamy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query, do we need to send certified hard copies to ACS by post OR soft copies in Email is sufficient..?
> 
> Appreciate your support on this,
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Laxmi


Soft copies would work just fine


----------



## arun32

Really appreciate your patience guys, you have applied well before me.

I have started the process (Acs), in April 2015, lodged in Dec 2015, now waiting for more than 6 months.
No employment verification happened.I could not understand what they are checking.

My agent has restricted me calling DIBP, saying, IF i call frequently they might get suspicious!!!

I have called only thrice, altogether, I dont have any clue. just to cool my head, i am viewing sydney herlad, airbnb, things to do in sydney and even coles and woolworths

Praying GOd that this agony should end soon , very soon.


----------



## dakshch

arun32 said:


> Really appreciate your patience guys, you have applied well before me.
> 
> 
> 
> I have started the process (Acs), in April 2015, lodged in Dec 2015, now waiting for more than 6 months.
> 
> No employment verification happened.I could not understand what they are checking.
> 
> 
> 
> My agent has restricted me calling DIBP, saying, IF i call frequently they might get suspicious!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have called only thrice, altogether, I dont have any clue. just to cool my head, i am viewing sydney herlad, airbnb, things to do in sydney and even coles and woolworths
> 
> 
> 
> Praying GOd that this agony should end soon , very soon.




That's exactly same as me. Same recommendation by agent, similar timeline, no verification.

I am so bored on weekends that i keep researching about life in Australia. Heck i even know the suburbs and street names now


----------



## arun32

Yes , same here...

I know all the Indian restaurants, suburbs, train stations in CBD, etc


----------



## arun32

One of 2016 , 189 applicant, received delay mail today


----------



## manreetvirk

arun32 said:


> 2015 guys, where you all got vanished....
> 
> Come on be alive in the forum, participate guys....


Because nothing left to say..


----------



## prasanthkrish

arun32 said:


> Yes , same here...
> 
> I know all the Indian restaurants, suburbs, train stations in CBD, etc


Don't worry mate. Your efforts will not go in vain.


----------



## Abhi6060

Shall we create a list of applicants with ANZSCO 263111?
Cuz I haven't seen a grant for them in last one month?
Please mention your name here, just to know if someone gets a grant, then we too may get it soon. 


Lodged on March 7th 2016(263111).


----------



## andreyx108b

Abhi6060 said:


> Shall we create a list of applicants with ANZSCO 263111? Cuz I haven't seen a grant for them in last one month? Please mention your name here, just to know if someone gets a grant, then we too may get it soon. Lodged on March 7th 2016(263111).


 There are few lists already here  Better to use a single list but comprehensive one... Grants do not depend on anzsco in any way.


----------



## Majician

dakshch said:


> That's exactly same as me. Same recommendation by agent, similar timeline, no verification.
> 
> I am so bored on weekends that i keep researching about life in Australia. Heck i even know the suburbs and street names now


Daksh for sure your grant in on the way and it will come soon and you will be rejoiced !!!

Meanwhile help us and share your information about suburbs and things to consider before and after arriving 😉


----------



## RSK1976

andreyx108b said:


> There are few lists already here  Better to use a single list but comprehensive one... Grants do not depend on anzsco in any way.


Yes, The immitracker is the best tool for these type of tracking. I can seen lot of option and filters. can get it whatever to get the names and their time lines. It gives the over all picture to predict somehow and compare / projection.


----------



## bansalch

onin21 said:


> thanks for the reply. I've read that some people have experienced this as well not getting any reply from immi and they were emailed 19 days before EOI expires(which happened to me) that they need to.submit a visa application before that. It turned out to be a system error. My only concern is our visa is expiring so I might just go directly to immi and show proof we have applied visa. Hope they grant us bridging right away.


If you have submitted your application then call up the department of immigration with proof and ask them to issue your bridging visa


----------



## Abhimukta

**

This wait is killing me. Its very disappointing as its been 190 days and no signs of grant.God, please help us with the Grant.


----------



## seema13

Any grants reported today????
It looks like they have slow down grant process. No idea when will get golden mail...tensions gng on top


----------



## kawal_547

seema13 said:


> Any grants reported today????
> It looks like they have slow down grant process. No idea when will get golden mail...tensions gng on top


Slowed down?????

Well.past 2 days suggest that they have completed stopped the grants.

Not even a single visa reported.

Not even a tourist visa.


----------



## dakshch

Abhimukta said:


> This wait is killing me. Its very disappointing as its been 190 days and no signs of grant.God, please help us with the Grant.




191 days


----------



## dakshch

Majician said:


> Daksh for sure your grant in on the way and it will come soon and you will be rejoiced !!!
> 
> Meanwhile help us and share your information about suburbs and things to consider before and after arriving




Hahaha sure mate. Always happy to help 

But the only thing i have learnt so far is that it's a struggle once you arrive in Oz. But it's a struggle in a good way. The life lessons learnt during the initial months are nothing like we have ever experienced in India. 
One of the best thing is to travel alone initially and call the family once you have a fixed job because you have infinite opportunities to support yourself with small and big jobs and as long as you are a single guy, the kind of job you do, the place you live at, what you eat etc won't matter. But with a family, it's a different story all together.
But those are all my personal opinions.


----------



## kawal_547

dakshch said:


> Hahaha sure mate. Always happy to help
> 
> But the only thing i have learnt so far is that it's a struggle once you arrive in Oz. But it's a struggle in a good way. The life lessons learnt during the initial months are nothing like we have ever experienced in India.
> One of the best thing is to travel alone initially and call the family once you have a fixed job because you have infinite opportunities to support yourself with small and big jobs and as long as you are a single guy, the kind of job you do, the place you live at, what you eat etc won't matter. But with a family, it's a different story all together.
> But those are all my personal opinions.


I second that


----------



## onin21

bansalch said:


> If you have submitted your application then call up the department of immigration with proof and ask them to issue your bridging visa


Thanks Our agent have done it and we finally got our trn. And the skillselect status is now changed to Lodged. Hopefully tomorrow we'll get the bridgibg. Thanks again


----------



## arun32

Hey Guys,

I got a doubt.

I was checking the occupation ceiling for 2015-2016, and they planned to send 153005 invites altogether for 189 , but have send 28041 invites.

If we include State invites it is another 29315, so totally 28041+29315 =95649

Still there is 50000 (approximately) invites pending for this year to send.

I guess, number of grants and number of invites will be approximately in the same range.If so,how they could have reached Visa cap for 2015-2016 , already there is 50000, invites pending to be send.

Seniors please clarify.


----------



## REXYRR

deepgill said:


> ��������������������������������������������hello friends and experts by the grace of waheguru and your blessings i got my visa grant today at 11am ist.
> Its a big relief!!i pray to god that all will get their grant soon.
> I am very lucky that i submitted my nj reply by 23rd may and yesterday got delay mail and today got my golden mail.
> Special thanks to keeda who helped me a lot. Big salute to keeda. I pray that god fulfill his all wishes soon.


hello deepgill

really happy for you.when i got to know that you got your visa.wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.sachi waheguru ji has given beautiful gift to you.deep i want to ask something about case.can u msg me your number


----------



## ravinain

dakshch said:


> 191 days


194 days... 
6 more days to complete double century.


----------



## deepgill

REXYRR said:


> hello deepgill
> 
> really happy for you.when i got to know that you got your visa.wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.sachi waheguru ji has given beautiful gift to you.deep i want to ask something about case.can u msg me your number


Thank you very much.☺☺


----------



## aimaustralia

I lodged 489 visa on 1st June. How one can know whether CO has been assigned or not. How one can check one's application status. I have uploaded all documents except pcc and form 80. Would CO contacts only after submitton of all documents ?


----------



## manreetvirk

ravinain said:


> 194 days...
> 6 more days to complete double century.


already completed doble century..245 days only..


----------



## Rabbahs

aimaustralia said:


> I lodged 489 visa on 1st June. How one can know whether CO has been assigned or not. How one can check one's application status. I have uploaded all documents except pcc and form 80. Would CO contacts only after submitton of all documents ?


CO assigned mean that you will receive an email from CO, sometimes applicants got direct grant therefore only CO contact is the grant email. Hopefully thats the case with you


----------



## bansalch

arun32 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got a doubt.
> 
> I was checking the occupation ceiling for 2015-2016, and they planned to send 153005 invites altogether for 189 , but have send 28041 invites.
> 
> If we include State invites it is another 29315, so totally 28041+29315 =95649
> 
> Still there is 50000 (approximately) invites pending for this year to send.
> 
> I guess, number of grants and number of invites will be approximately in the same range.If so,how they could have reached Visa cap for 2015-2016 , already there is 50000, invites pending to be send.
> 
> Seniors please clarify.


The cap is separate for individual categories and job codes. The number 153,005 is total number of invites but if a particular code reaches its individual cap, they stop invites in that category. There are quite some job codes which do not reach their cap ever!


----------



## arun32

bansalch said:


> The cap is separate for individual categories and job codes. The number 153,005 is total number of invites but if a particular code reaches its individual cap, they stop invites in that category. There are quite some job codes which do not reach their cap ever!


Hi Bansalch,

I get that, what i am talking is not about the invite , but the visa cap.

Visa cap is not depend on occupation code, i guess, so if only the total number of invites is lesser than than the proposed invites, (in spite of occupation code for visa grant) how could they reach the cap for a financial year.

People are getting mail, stating that visa cap reached for this financial year, there am getting this doubt.


----------



## Rabbahs

arun32 said:


> Hi Bansalch,
> 
> I get that, what i am talking is not about the invite , but the visa cap.
> 
> Visa cap is not depend on occupation code, i guess, so if only the total number of invites is lesser than than the proposed invites, (in spite of occupation code for visa grant) how could they reach the cap for a financial year.
> 
> People are getting mail, stating that visa cap reached for this financial year, there am getting this doubt.


I think that visa cap is for 190, not for 189.


----------



## dinusubba

arun32 said:


> Hi Bansalch,
> 
> I get that, what i am talking is not about the invite , but the visa cap.
> 
> Visa cap is not depend on occupation code, i guess, so if only the total number of invites is lesser than than the proposed invites, (in spite of occupation code for visa grant) how could they reach the cap for a financial year.
> 
> People are getting mail, stating that visa cap reached for this financial year, there am getting this doubt.


May be cap count is much less than no of invites ? Probability or statistics employed as they know all 100% invited may not apply for a visa (even after 60 days unused invite is pooled back)
And people who are invited in the previous financial year and whose visa's are processing in the current year. There will be many of them so current year cap might be accommodating the backlog of last years and the load of current year.

These are all assumptions and no one can know the real reason until it is official.


----------



## Shashi_1978

Hi Guys,

Got the Visa grant for my application today. (me, wife & kid). I wish all the best for the visa applicants waiting for grants.

IED: 8th Dec 2016.

Thanks and regards
Shashi


----------



## alexdegzy

arun32 said:


> Hi Bansalch,
> 
> 
> 
> I get that, what i am talking is not about the invite , but the visa cap.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa cap is not depend on occupation code, i guess, so if only the total number of invites is lesser than than the proposed invites, (in spite of occupation code for visa grant) how could they reach the cap for a financial year.
> 
> 
> 
> People are getting mail, stating that visa cap reached for this financial year, there am getting this doubt.




I think the major difference between cap and ceiling is that ceiling only affects invitations but cap affects visa grants . And the reason why less invites could result in reaching cap might be the fact that dependents must have been included in the cap slot : so more visas than invitations are given ,this could be in triple or quadruple in cap space considering average of 1-4 applicants on an invitation letter resulting in more visa grants hence exhaustion of cap space ...


----------



## alexdegzy

dinusubba said:


> May be cap count is much less than no of invites ? Probability or statistics employed as they know all 100% invited may not apply for a visa (even after 60 days unused invite is pooled back)
> 
> And people who are invited in the previous financial year and whose visa's are processing in the current year. There will be many of them so current year cap might be accommodating the backlog of last years and the load of current year.
> 
> 
> 
> These are all assumptions and no one can know the real reason until it is official.




I think the major difference between cap and ceiling is that ceiling only affects invitations but cap affects visa grants . And the reason why less invites could result in reaching cap might be the fact that dependents must have been included in the cap slot : so more visas than invitations are given ,this could be in triple or quadruple in cap space considering average of 1-4 applicants on an invitation letter resulting in more visa grants hence exhaustion of cap space ...


----------



## alexdegzy

bansalch said:


> The cap is separate for individual categories and job codes. The number 153,005 is total number of invites but if a particular code reaches its individual cap, they stop invites in that category. There are quite some job codes which do not reach their cap ever![/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the major difference between cap and ceiling is that ceiling only affects invitations but cap affects visa grants . And the reason why less invites could result in reaching cap might be the fact that dependents must have been included in the cap slot : so more visas than invitations are given ,this could be in triple or quadruple in cap space considering average of 1-4 applicants on an invitation letter resulting in more visa grants hence exhaustion of cap space ...


----------



## uttara

Shashi_1978 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the Visa grant for my application today. (me, wife & kid). I wish all the best for the visa applicants waiting for grants.
> 
> IED: 8th Dec 2016.
> 
> Thanks and regards
> Shashi


congrats


----------



## dinusubba

Shashi_1978 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the Visa grant for my application today. (me, wife & kid). I wish all the best for the visa applicants waiting for grants.
> 
> IED: 8th Dec 2016.
> 
> Thanks and regards
> Shashi


Congrats!!! First grant reported after 6 days of silence.


----------



## panna

Shashi_1978 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the Visa grant for my application today. (me, wife & kid). I wish all the best for the visa applicants waiting for grants.
> 
> IED: 8th Dec 2016.
> 
> Thanks and regards
> Shashi


Hi shashi
Congrats.....
Your grant is from Brisbane Or Adelaide


----------



## seema13

Shashi_1978 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the Visa grant for my application today. (me, wife & kid). I wish all the best for the visa applicants waiting for grants.
> 
> IED: 8th Dec 2016.
> 
> Thanks and regards
> Shashi


Many-many congratulations!!!


----------



## kawal_547

Shashi_1978 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the Visa grant for my application today. (me, wife & kid). I wish all the best for the visa applicants waiting for grants.
> 
> IED: 8th Dec 2016.
> 
> Thanks and regards
> Shashi


Congratulations Shashi

all the best for the journey ahead


----------



## prasanthkrish

Shashi_1978 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the Visa grant for my application today. (me, wife & kid). I wish all the best for the visa applicants waiting for grants.
> 
> IED: 8th Dec 2016.
> 
> Thanks and regards
> Shashi


Congrats man... All the best....


----------



## Shashi_1978

panna said:


> Hi shashi
> Congrats.....
> Your grant is from Brisbane Or Adelaide


From Brisbane.


----------



## bansalch

Just got off the phone with the DIBP. It's true that in addition to the invite cap, they have a cap on total visas that can be issued. Since the year is ending on June 30, the grant at this stage is very slow. They cannot grant one less or one more visa than the number. They check the numbers each day and grant cautiously. that's the reason of why not has slowed down and most likely all people waiting will get grants in next year (from July 2016). There may be a handful number that get a grant but for popular categories of ICT and software, the cap is over.

Hope that helps people like us to focus on other things for few more days :wink:


----------



## Rabbahs

bansalch said:


> Just got off the phone with the DIBP. It's true that in addition to the invite cap, they have a cap on total visas that can be issued. Since the year is ending on June 30, the grant at this stage is very slow. They cannot grant one less or one more visa than the number. They check the numbers each day and grant cautiously. that's the reason of why not has slowed down and most likely all people waiting will get grants in next year (from July 2016). There may be a handful number that get a grant but for popular categories of ICT and software, the cap is over.
> 
> Hope that helps people like us to focus on other things for few more days :wink:


Thanks for sharing this info !


----------



## bansalch

*Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*

ITS A GRANT!!!!

Probably my call helped or something up there was good to me today! Just got the golden mail notifying me of my visa grant!

First I would like to thank this forum members who have helped me through their suggestions and advice all the way through! Next I want to wish all the members waiting for grants... hang in there people... it takes time (took almost a year for me) but we all will get there!


----------



## Rabbahs

bansalch said:


> ITS A GRANT!!!!
> 
> Probably my call helped or something up there was good to me today! Just got the golden mail notifying me of my visa grant!
> 
> First I would like to thank this forum members who have helped me through their suggestions and advice all the way through! Next I want to wish all the members waiting for grants... hang in there people... it takes time (took almost a year for me) but we all will get there!


Congrats !!!!


----------



## Abhi6060

bansalch said:


> ITS A GRANT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Probably my call helped or something up there was good to me today! Just got the golden mail notifying me of my visa grant!
> 
> 
> 
> First I would like to thank this forum members who have helped me through their suggestions and advice all the way through! Next I want to wish all the members waiting for grants... hang in there people... it takes time (took almost a year for me) but we all will get there!




Congrats mate, right after a call. It's been noticed that most of time your calls either trigger verification or grant.


----------



## bansalch

Abhi6060 said:


> Congrats mate, right after a call. It's been noticed that most of time your calls either trigger verification or grant.


Hahaha.. yeah I know. I was just hoping that after today's call it should trigger another request for information


----------



## KeeDa

bansalch said:


> Just got off the phone with the DIBP. It's true that in addition to the invite cap, they have a cap on total visas that can be issued. Since the year is ending on June 30, the grant at this stage is very slow. They cannot grant one less or one more visa than the number. They check the numbers each day and grant cautiously. that's the reason of why not has slowed down and most likely all people waiting will get grants in next year (from July 2016). There may be a handful number that get a grant but for popular categories of ICT and software, the cap is over.
> 
> Hope that helps people like us to focus on other things for few more days :wink:


Congrats mate. Did the operator tell you that ICT/ software related cap is over? I always thought the cap is not occupation specific.


----------



## bansalch

KeeDa said:


> Congrats mate. Did the operator tell you that ICT/ software related cap is over? I always thought the cap is not occupation specific.


Thanks mate.. the operater clarified that there are two caps, one for the invite and other for the visa. Once they come closer to end of fin year in June, they slow down their visa issuances as they are not allowed to either go over or under the cap limit of the visas. The cap applied for broader category like 2611, 2613 etc. Not at the 2611xx or 2613xx level.


----------



## vikaschandra

bansalch said:


> ITS A GRANT!!!!
> 
> Probably my call helped or something up there was good to me today! Just got the golden mail notifying me of my visa grant!
> 
> First I would like to thank this forum members who have helped me through their suggestions and advice all the way through! Next I want to wish all the members waiting for grants... hang in there people... it takes time (took almost a year for me) but we all will get there!


Congratulations mate


----------



## arun32

bansalch said:


> ITS A GRANT!!!!
> 
> Probably my call helped or something up there was good to me today! Just got the golden mail notifying me of my visa grant!
> 
> First I would like to thank this forum members who have helped me through their suggestions and advice all the way through! Next I want to wish all the members waiting for grants... hang in there people... it takes time (took almost a year for me) but we all will get there!


Congrats bansalch...

Great news in the morning, by the way you called them to clarify my doubt about invite cap and visa cap and you got your grantp) , so i should get a party for this.


----------



## bansalch

arun32 said:


> Congrats bansalch...
> 
> Great news in the morning, by the way you called them to clarify my doubt about invite cap and visa cap and you got your grantp) , so i should get a party for this.


Sure Arun... Come to Sydney and we will party for sure!


----------



## arun32

bansalch said:


> Sure Arun... Come to Sydney and we will party for sure!


Hope your welcome words come soon very very soon, let me get my grant sooooon and meet you in sydney.


----------



## raghum4u

bansalch said:


> ITS A GRANT!!!!
> 
> Probably my call helped or something up there was good to me today! Just got the golden mail notifying me of my visa grant!
> 
> First I would like to thank this forum members who have helped me through their suggestions and advice all the way through! Next I want to wish all the members waiting for grants... hang in there people... it takes time (took almost a year for me) but we all will get there!


Wow man.... Congrats.. Can you share your time line and the job code for mobile users... All the best.. Feel like some hope for others who are waiting... Cheers


----------



## manreetvirk

bansalch said:


> ITS A GRANT!!!!
> 
> Probably my call helped or something up there was good to me today! Just got the golden mail notifying me of my visa grant!
> 
> First I would like to thank this forum members who have helped me through their suggestions and advice all the way through! Next I want to wish all the members waiting for grants... hang in there people... it takes time (took almost a year for me) but we all will get there!


Congratulations...


----------



## Abhimukta

Congratulations Bansalch


----------



## manreetvirk

OMG visa granted ...got few seconds back....


----------



## kawal_547

manreetvirk said:


> OMG visa granted ...got few seconds back....


Congratulations Manreet.

All the best for the journey ahead.


----------



## Greg1946

Congrats guys - grant is even more special during such times where we are all hearing of delays


----------



## manreetvirk

OMG visa granted ...got few seconds back....

Network Administrator - 263112
ACS +ve June 2014 
IELTS (7+ Each) April 2015
Spouse ACS +ve July 2014
EOI submitted 190 70 points 6th July 2015
Invited - 3 Sep 2015 
Lodged VISA Application 27th Oct 2015
Medical 23 Nov
Co Contacted 24 Nov 2015 (asked for form 80 and medicals) Adelaid Team
Doc Submitted: 30th Nov 2015 
No contact after that
Physical Job verification : 2nd May in my previous and current company
Visa Grant: 17th June


----------



## harinderjitf5

What is "Skill support contact" ? Is it different from CO contact ? If yes then what they asks for or need ?


----------



## arun32

Congrats Manreet, happy to see two grants at his time of the year.


----------



## vikaschandra

manreetvirk said:


> OMG visa granted ...got few seconds back....
> 
> Network Administrator - 263112
> ACS +ve June 2014
> IELTS (7+ Each) April 2015
> Spouse ACS +ve July 2014
> EOI submitted 190 70 points 6th July 2015
> Invited - 3 Sep 2015
> Lodged VISA Application 27th Oct 2015
> Medical 23 Nov
> Co Contacted 24 Nov 2015 (asked for form 80 and medicals) Adelaid Team
> Doc Submitted: 30th Nov 2015
> No contact after that
> Physical Job verification : 2nd May in my previous and current company
> Visa Grant: 17th June


Congratulations mate and best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## deepgill

manreetvirk said:


> OMG visa granted ...got few seconds back....


Congratulations... Manreet.


----------



## KozziiiM

*Medical Exams*

Hi All,

I'm aware that this is probably not the right thread for this question but hopefully someone will be able answer my query nevertheless.

Regarding the Medical Exams does it matter in which country you will do them, e.g. does it need to be done in the country that you are currently living in or in the country that you are a permanent resident(in your Passport).

As far as I'm aware as long as the clinic is listed in the panel physicians list then it shouldn't matter in which country you go for it. However, it would be nice if someone can confirm that this is actually the case.

Thanks

Daniel


----------



## deepgill

bansalch said:


> ITS A GRANT!!!!
> 
> Probably my call helped or something up there was good to me today! Just got the golden mail notifying me of my visa grant!
> 
> First I would like to thank this forum members who have helped me through their suggestions and advice all the way through! Next I want to wish all the members waiting for grants... hang in there people... it takes time (took almost a year for me) but we all will get there!


Congratulations... bansalch.☺


----------



## vikaschandra

KozziiiM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm aware that this is probably not the right thread for this question but hopefully someone will be able answer my query nevertheless.
> 
> Regarding the Medical Exams does it matter in which country you will do them, e.g. does it need to be done in the country that you are currently living in or in the country that you are a permanent resident(in your Passport).
> 
> As far as I'm aware as long as the clinic is listed in the panel physicians list then it shouldn't matter in which country you go for it. However, it would be nice if someone can confirm that this is actually the case.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Daniel


You can get medicals done at any place it is not location specific but then I think their could be a catch say you live in Country A and if you get your medicals done in country B and all goes well then nothing more to do but if DIBP asks you to do additional tests I presume you would have to do it with the same panel physician in country B and cannot do it country A. 

Do cross verify this before you proceed with the medicals


----------



## manreetvirk

arun32 said:


> Congrats Manreet, happy to see two grants at his time of the year.


Thanks Arun..May god bless you also ASAP with the grant


----------



## manreetvirk

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations mate and best wishes for your future endeavors


Thanks vikaschandra..


----------



## manreetvirk

deepgill said:


> Congratulations... Manreet.


Thank you DeepGill..


----------



## manreetvirk

kawal_547 said:


> Congratulations Manreet.
> 
> All the best for the journey ahead.


Thank you so much..I pray for all others who are left..


----------



## arun32

manreetvirk said:


> Thanks Arun..May god bless you also ASAP with the grant


Thank you Manreet, hope your wish come true soon...


----------



## dakshch

manreetvirk said:


> OMG visa granted ...got few seconds back....
> 
> Network Administrator - 263112
> ACS +ve June 2014
> IELTS (7+ Each) April 2015
> Spouse ACS +ve July 2014
> EOI submitted 190 70 points 6th July 2015
> Invited - 3 Sep 2015
> Lodged VISA Application 27th Oct 2015
> Medical 23 Nov
> Co Contacted 24 Nov 2015 (asked for form 80 and medicals) Adelaid Team
> Doc Submitted: 30th Nov 2015
> No contact after that
> Physical Job verification : 2nd May in my previous and current company
> Visa Grant: 17th June




It's a different kind of happiness and satisfaction when a 2015 applicant gets a grant. Makes me believe i am not far behind.

Congrats brother


----------



## manreetvirk

dakshch said:


> It's a different kind of happiness and satisfaction when a 2015 applicant gets a grant. Makes me believe i am not far behind.
> 
> Congrats brother


Really to much different for me also...as I hav also felt the same for when they got their visas...Thanks a lot... and I pray to god for you also ..


----------



## gaus

manreetvirk said:


> OMG visa granted ...got few seconds back....



Hearty Congratulations Manreeet! Have a great future ahead!


----------



## gaus

bansalch said:


> ITS A GRANT!!!!
> 
> Probably my call helped or something up there was good to me today! Just got the golden mail notifying me of my visa grant!
> 
> First I would like to thank this forum members who have helped me through their suggestions and advice all the way through! Next I want to wish all the members waiting for grants... hang in there people... it takes time (took almost a year for me) but we all will get there!


Congratulations!!


----------



## manreetvirk

gaus said:


> Hearty Congratulations Manreeet! Have a great future ahead!


Thank u so much..I pray for You Also..It is hardly 10 day away...Best of luck..


Please do not use text speak. See rule 6


----------



## bansalch

KozziiiM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm aware that this is probably not the right thread for this question but hopefully someone will be able answer my query nevertheless.
> 
> Regarding the Medical Exams does it matter in which country you will do them, e.g. does it need to be done in the country that you are currently living in or in the country that you are a permanent resident(in your Passport).
> 
> As far as I'm aware as long as the clinic is listed in the panel physicians list then it shouldn't matter in which country you go for it. However, it would be nice if someone can confirm that this is actually the case.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Daniel


It doesn't matter which country. I am a citizen of India and got my medicals done in Aus. As long as the person doing is on the panel and can submit results straight to DIBP, you are ok...


----------



## uttara

congrats manreetvirk


----------



## Hi there

Congratulations for the people who just got their visas. 

Have a nice time.......


----------



## ihmar2002

Please can you advise me of few questions. My ACS expired today and I am waiting for eoi invite with 65 score for 2613. My agent is not responding for several days. 
Do I need to redo assessment to get invite or there's grace period and I can get eoi with expired one? 
My agent said that with over 10 years experience I will lose 4 years experience after new acs assessment. Is this true?
I am considering to do all steps myself. Can the agent cause any problems later on because I am unsatisfied with service and don't use that agent?

Your advice will be of great help to me. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Abhi6060

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...on.html#/forumsite/20560/topics/208281?page=1

Refer to the above thread for ACS.


----------



## JAN84

manreetvirk said:


> OMG visa granted ...got few seconds back....


Great congratulation dear. All the best


----------



## JAN84

bansalch said:


> ITS A GRANT!!!!
> 
> Probably my call helped or something up there was good to me today! Just got the golden mail notifying me of my visa grant!
> 
> First I would like to thank this forum members who have helped me through their suggestions and advice all the way through! Next I want to wish all the members waiting for grants... hang in there people... it takes time (took almost a year for me) but we all will get there!


Congratulations dear


----------



## ultimate.01

Congratulations dear...


Subclass 189--ANZSCO CODE: 263312 : Telecommunication Network Engineer
10.09.2015 : EA Positive Assessment
12.09.2015 : Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
23.11.2015 : Invited to Apply
09.12.2015 : Visa Lodge & FEE Submitted 
11.01.2016 : CO Assigned_Adelide (Additional information requested)
31.01.2016: job verifications
Case Paused from myside till new born birth
01.05.2016 : PCC
22.05.2016 : Health Assessment
08.06.2016 : All additional documents uploaded (FORM 815 for Kids, Polio Certificates Upload)
Waiting for Grant


----------



## ultimate.01

Any one in this thread please add me in tracker and share link to see tracker for 2015-189 visa gang updates...Thanks


----------



## ultimate.01

any one who can add me in 189-2015 waiting gang ?

Subclass 189--ANZSCO CODE: 263312 : Telecommunication Network Engineer
10.09.2015 : EA Positive Assessment
12.09.2015 : Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
23.11.2015 : Invited to Apply
09.12.2015 : Visa Lodge & FEE Submitted 
11.01.2016 : CO Assigned_Adelide (Additional information requested)
31.01.2016: job verifications
Case Paused from myside till new born birth
01.05.2016 : PCC
22.05.2016 : Health Assessment
08.06.2016 : All additional documents uploaded (FORM 815 for Kids, Polio Certificates Upload)
Waiting for Grant


----------



## vikaschandra

ultimate.01 said:


> any one who can add me in 189-2015 waiting gang ?
> 
> Subclass 189--ANZSCO CODE: 263312 : Telecommunication Network Engineer
> 10.09.2015 : EA Positive Assessment
> 12.09.2015 : Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
> 23.11.2015 : Invited to Apply
> 09.12.2015 : Visa Lodge & FEE Submitted
> 11.01.2016 : CO Assigned_Adelide (Additional information requested)
> 31.01.2016: job verifications
> Case Paused from myside till new born birth
> 01.05.2016 : PCC
> 22.05.2016 : Health Assessment
> 08.06.2016 : All additional documents uploaded (FORM 815 for Kids, Polio Certificates Upload)
> Waiting for Grant


There is no specific list here people refer to Myimmitracker to check their status and status of other applicants


----------



## wasiee

Hello Guys
My Time Line
24.07.2015 : EA Positive Assessment
06.11.2015 : Invited to Apply
14.11.2015 : Visa Lodge 
CO Brisbane
07.12.2015 : Health Assessment
09.12.2015: job verification's

Waiting for Grant


----------



## andreyx108b

wasiee said:


> Hello Guys My Time Line 24.07.2015 : EA Positive Assessment 06.11.2015 : Invited to Apply 14.11.2015 : Visa Lodge CO Brisbane 07.12.2015 : Health Assessment 09.12.2015: job verification's Waiting for Grant


Good luck!


----------



## wasiee

andreyx108b said:


> Good luck!


Thanks


----------



## manreetvirk

After feeling of GRANT..today I am back in my senses...


----------



## NGK

manreetvirk said:


> After feeling of GRANT..today I am back in my senses...


Congrats manreet, shashi and bansalch. Have a nice one !!!!

every second i wait is getting frustrating for me. God !!! people who have had a call from AHC seem to get it soon afterwards,; In my case it has been 2 calls and 4 months in total now. feeling helpless .


----------



## Abhi6060

NGK said:


> Congrats manreet, shashi and bansalch. Have a nice one !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> every second i wait is getting frustrating for me. God !!! people who have had a call from AHC seem to get it soon afterwards,; In my case it has been 2 calls and 4 months in total now. feeling helpless .




I have been waiting for months to see a grant for someone with ANZSCO 263111. Probably, they will start sending in July.


----------



## manreetvirk

NGK said:


> Congrats manreet, shashi and bansalch. Have a nice one !!!!
> 
> every second i wait is getting frustrating for me. God !!! people who have had a call from AHC seem to get it soon afterwards,; In my case it has been 2 calls and 4 months in total now. feeling helpless .


Stay cool...you will also be blessed.....


----------



## dakshch

Abhi6060 said:


> I have been waiting for months to see a grant for someone with ANZSCO 263111. Probably, they will start sending in July.




Let's hope it's at the top of their to-do-list.🏼️


----------



## heiking

Hi everyone, I have uploaded my US PCC in the beginning of the month as requested by the CO. Any idea what the waiting time will be like to get a reply/grant?


----------



## vibhu1310

Hi Guys 

I had submitted an affidavit of my senior for roles and responsibilities . My current employer HR called me to let me know that since company had not provided the affidavit that they are not responding to Australian Embassy . But they are willing to provide employment certificate .

Just curious if the case officer might think that I have provided wrong document the affidavit . Should I mention it to our case officer not to consider the affidavit since my employer wouldn't respond to the affidavit provided by my senior

Visa Lodged - 21 Nov 2015
Employment and PCC Document Uploaded - 21 Jan 2016
Grant - ????


----------



## uttara

no grant so far today


----------



## REXYRR

congratulation manreet.its gud to listen that you got your grant.its wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww feeling.Waheguru ji is great


----------



## seezaheer

HI ALL,

By the blessings of ALMIGHTY. IN the HOLY month of RAMADAAN i recieved the grant for me and family on 16th JUNE 2016.
Got the see the letter today as my agent wanted to complete all the formalities such as giving him a good recommendation in LINKEDIN/ a Family photo/ and clearing all his dues..
So updating the forum members today...I had already lost the hope but recieved the grant after exact 211 days so would request the waiting members to have patience you all would definately recieve the grant soon........


----------



## seezaheer

vibhu1310 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I had submitted an affidavit of my senior for roles and responsibilities . My current employer HR called me to let me know that since company had not provided the affidavit that they are not responding to Australian Embassy . But they are willing to provide employment certificate .
> 
> Just curious if the case officer might think that I have provided wrong document the affidavit . Should I mention it to our case officer not to consider the affidavit since my employer wouldn't respond to the affidavit provided by my senior
> 
> Visa Lodged - 21 Nov 2015
> Employment and PCC Document Uploaded - 21 Jan 2016
> Grant - ????


HI Vibhu,
One of my friend faced a similar situation...He then uploaded the employer certificate...but whatever was there in affadavit...Roles and everything...He mentioned the same in the employer certificate.....
He got the Visa in a month after submission..


----------



## uttara

seezaheer said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> By the blessings of ALMIGHTY. IN the HOLY month of RAMADAAN i recieved the grant for me and family on 16th JUNE 2016.
> Got the see the letter today as my agent wanted to complete all the formalities such as giving him a good recommendation in LINKEDIN/ a Family photo/ and clearing all his dues..
> So updating the forum members today...I had already lost the hope but recieved the grant after exact 211 days so would request the waiting members to have patience you all would definately recieve the grant soon........


congrats...was there any verification? did you contact DIBP in between?


----------



## seezaheer

uttara said:


> congrats...was there any verification? did you contact DIBP in between?


contacted DIBP on 18th(Visa application date) of every month for the last 3 months..
Was going to contact this month also but got the grant..No verification...I think if you give employer certificate of your relevant experience than no verification happens..


----------



## dakshch

seezaheer said:


> contacted DIBP on 18th(Visa application date) of every month for the last 3 months..
> 
> Was going to contact this month also but got the grant..No verification...I think if you give employer certificate of your relevant experience than no verification happens..




Congrats... Glad to see a grant for 2015 applicant.


----------



## harinderjitf5

Can anyone let me know which education docs must be uploaded in immi account ? Degree docs are sufficient or needs to upload 10th and 10+2 as well ?


----------



## Abhi6060

dakshch said:


> Congrats... Glad to see a grant for 2015 applicant.




That too for ANZSCO 263111...I believe you are getting it soon.


----------



## uttara

seezaheer said:


> contacted DIBP on 18th(Visa application date) of every month for the last 3 months..
> Was going to contact this month also but got the grant..No verification...I think if you give employer certificate of your relevant experience than no verification happens..


What was the response when you contacted DIBP?


----------



## vikaschandra

seezaheer said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> By the blessings of ALMIGHTY. IN the HOLY month of RAMADAAN i recieved the grant for me and family on 16th JUNE 2016.
> Got the see the letter today as my agent wanted to complete all the formalities such as giving him a good recommendation in LINKEDIN/ a Family photo/ and clearing all his dues..
> So updating the forum members today...I had already lost the hope but recieved the grant after exact 211 days so would request the waiting members to have patience you all would definately recieve the grant soon........


Congratulations and best wishes for your future endeavors. satisfied client a little wealthier Agent 

At least someone walked out happy with his agents services


----------



## ajaymohod

Abhi6060 said:


> That too for ANZSCO 263111...I believe you are getting it soon.


Guys 


My name is Ajay and Im from India. Im in the process of processing my Australia PR under subclass 189 for ICT BA occupation.

Can you please advise how did you get employment reference letters for application to ACS. have you done statutory declaration if yes then can you please share it's template. 

Appreciate your help.

Cheers 
AJ


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats seezaheer

Thats a long wait, but worth it




seezaheer said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> By the blessings of ALMIGHTY. IN the HOLY month of RAMADAAN i recieved the grant for me and family on 16th JUNE 2016.
> Got the see the letter today as my agent wanted to complete all the formalities such as giving him a good recommendation in LINKEDIN/ a Family photo/ and clearing all his dues..
> So updating the forum members today...I had already lost the hope but recieved the grant after exact 211 days so would request the waiting members to have patience you all would definately recieve the grant soon........


----------



## Abhi6060

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Congrats seezaheer
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a long wait, but worth it




Hey Shawn,
What's happening with your file?
Any progress or call to DIBP.


----------



## Rabbahs

Sunil4dv said:


> Dear Friends,
> I saw a lot of useful posts from all of you regarding skill assessment and immigration to Australia. I am also looking for immigration to Australia and need guidance from you.
> I am a mechanical engineer having approximately 17 years of continuous experience. I have already received my IELTS score (L-8, R-8, W-7, S-7) i.e. proficient user. If I consider points for my age, English, Engineering qualification and experience, the accumulated points are 65, that I feel would be sufficient for immigration.
> Now I need guidance for education and RSA (Relevant skill assessment) from Engineers Australia. I have collected following documents for the same:
> •	Photograph, passport copies
> •	CV
> •	IELTS result form
> •	Degree certificate and transcript from University.
> •	CPD, Career episodes and summary statement (Writing in progress)
> •	Evidence of employment (Offer/joining letters from employers, Job description from present employer, service certificate and reference letter mentioning five duties from my previous employer).
> 1) Please suggest whether these documents are sufficient or will I have to submit any additional document for qualification assessment from EA.
> 2) Is it a good idea to get RSA alongwith qualification assessment or should I do it separately?
> 3) For RSA, should I need to submit income tax acknowledgement or a salary certificate from employer is enough. Please suggest me alternative documents acceptable as I don’t have such documents from last five years in my present job (As I am working in Gulf and there is no income tax.)
> 4) Once I would receive invitation, what additional documents might be required for visa application? Please share your experience and procedure in detail.
> 5) I would like to immigrate with my wife. Is it must for her to complete IELTS before visa application?
> I would appreciate if anyone going or passed through this process, give me his/her mail ID to contact personally to guide me step-wise.


Hi,

Please refer to this document, all the requirements are clearly written. Just read it thoroughly please.

Thanks
https://www.engineersaustralia.org....s Assessment/msa_booklet-final-march-2016.pdf


----------



## deepgill

seezaheer said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> By the blessings of ALMIGHTY. IN the HOLY month of RAMADAAN i recieved the grant for me and family on 16th JUNE 2016.
> Got the see the letter today as my agent wanted to complete all the formalities such as giving him a good recommendation in LINKEDIN/ a Family photo/ and clearing all his dues..
> So updating the forum members today...I had already lost the hope but recieved the grant after exact 211 days so would request the waiting members to have patience you all would definately recieve the grant soon........


Congratulations.. seezaheer🎊🎉


----------



## seezaheer

ajaymohod said:


> Guys
> 
> 
> My name is Ajay and Im from India. Im in the process of processing my Australia PR under subclass 189 for ICT BA occupation.
> 
> Can you please advise how did you get employment reference letters for application to ACS. have you done statutory declaration if yes then can you please share it's template.
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Cheers
> AJ


Check this


----------



## shamisoman

hai,
I applied for 190 visa on may 7th 2015. now I got a job offer from another state ,they are ready to sponsor me. will you please suggest what I can do in this situation?


----------



## ravinain

Got call from AHC Delhi again, asked her the reason of delay but she doesn't know. I don't understand who knows the timeline and why visa is getting stuck. Told her that similar interview has already been done by AHC couple of months back so she asked me different questions...


----------



## dakshch

Abhi6060 said:


> That too for ANZSCO 263111...I believe you are getting it soon.




End of this week would complete my 200 days. 170 days after CO contact and nothing ever since.

I just pray your words come true brother.


----------



## ravinain

dakshch said:


> End of this week would complete my 200 days. 170 days after CO contact and nothing ever since.
> 
> I just pray your words come true brother.


Completed 200 days today...


----------



## ajaymohod

*Need help*

Hi Ravi,

Need your help in Australia PR. Have you hired any Agent or processing your Visa on your own? Please share your email Id so that I can post my queries.

Appreciate your help.

My address <*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information like email addresses - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## harinderjitf5

Hi, what kind of different questions did se ask ? 



ravinain said:


> Got call from AHC Delhi again, asked her the reason of delay but she doesn't know. I don't understand who knows the timeline and why visa is getting stuck. Told her that similar interview has already been done by AHC couple of months back so she asked me different questions...


----------



## uttara

ravinain said:


> Got call from AHC Delhi again, asked her the reason of delay but she doesn't know. I don't understand who knows the timeline and why visa is getting stuck. Told her that similar interview has already been done by AHC couple of months back so she asked me different questions...


what are the different questions that she asked you?


----------



## ravinain

uttara said:


> what are the different questions that she asked you?


Same question in different way.... asked me my dob, one of my companies joining and last date.... asked about my supervisor, roles and responsibilities.... I mentioned kaizen ideas and innovation part of my job.. so she asked me about one of innovative task I did and she asked me about technologies I had used.... nothing else as I told her that this kind of interview has alrwady been done....


----------



## ravinain

ajaymohod said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> Need your help in Australia PR. Have you hired any Agent or processing your Visa on your own? Please share your email Id so that I can post my queries.
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> My address <SNIP> Don't post personal information like email addresses - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator


I have done by myself. My brother assisted me as he has PR. You can check expat forum if you want to process everything by yourself and you can ask your questions here as well. I am not expert so if you post your question on forum itself so you will get better responses from experts. Still I will send you my email address in PM.


----------



## uttara

ravinain said:


> Got call from AHC Delhi again, asked her the reason of delay but she doesn't know. I don't understand who knows the timeline and why visa is getting stuck. Told her that similar interview has already been done by AHC couple of months back so she asked me different questions...


what are the different questions that she asked you?


----------



## sharif444

*Keeda*



KeeDa said:


> Yes: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8851602-post11659.html
> 
> 
> 
> You will never know that unless you call and enquire. You can use this page to get an idea: Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> 
> Some (very few) applicants do receive an "assessment commenced" email to notify them of CO allocation. Their status still stays as "Application received" though.


Dear keeda, I submitted visa 11th july 2015. !9th June 2016 From Dubai embassy got verification Call in my office landline for my current employment (2011 till date). During conversation with the officer i just told that my previous company is closed because few days back i try to call them but mobile switched off and landline number is also inactive. officer told if required anything DIBP will Contact. Next day the officer call my Director and ask about my job position, salary, joining year and so on. My question is if they call my previous Company(2010 to 2011 one and half) and got no answer, is this will be big issue. I submitted Job contract, Experience certificate and pay slips at the time of visa lodged. any suggestion..


----------



## raghum4u

manreetvirk said:


> After feeling of GRANT..today I am back in my senses...


Wow... I don't know how will it be or what kind of thoughts flow in... Please elaborate..


----------



## KeeDa

sharif444 said:


> Dear keeda, I submitted visa 11th july 2015. !9th June 2016 From Dubai embassy got verification Call in my office landline for my current employment (2011 till date). During conversation with the officer i just told that my previous company is closed because few days back i try to call them but mobile switched off and landline number is also inactive. officer told if required anything DIBP will Contact. Next day the officer call my Director and ask about my job position, salary, joining year and so on. My question is if they call my previous Company(2010 to 2011 one and half) and got no answer, is this will be big issue. I submitted Job contract, Experience certificate and pay slips at the time of visa lodged. any suggestion..


Hi Sharif,

If the earlier employment did not contribute towards points or wasn't significant enough, or if they are satisfied with the current verification, they may not bother about it. But we cannot say for sure. We do not know their criteria for verification. However if they do choose to, and are unable to contact the ex employer, they sure will inform you about it before taking any decision. You can then reply to them accordingly.


----------



## sharif444

KeeDa said:


> Hi Sharif,
> 
> If the earlier employment did not contribute towards points or wasn't significant enough, or if they are satisfied with the current verification, they may not bother about it. But we cannot say for sure. We do not know their criteria for verification. However if they do choose to, and are unable to contact the ex employer, they sure will inform you about it before taking any decision. You can then reply to them accordingly.


Thank you.


----------



## manish1

Hello Experts - Need help

Today CO contacted for the second time. Following questions asked about my wife - 

*1. How you occupied your time (for example, but not limited to: Seeking employment, Preparing for further study)
2. How you financially supported yourself during periods of unemployment*

She passed MCA in May 2006
Employment start date - July 2007 (Offer letter has this date)

Basically she was an Intern from May 2006 to June 2007. This period was not mentioned anywhere (Resume/ACS/Visa application)

Need to know what should I respond now. Should I just mention that she was searching for a job or we should mention that she was an intern during this time. 

Please let me know. It is already too much time waiting. Visa application was lodged in Nov 2015.


----------



## vikaschandra

manish1 said:


> Hello Experts - Need help
> 
> Today CO contacted for the second time. Following questions asked about my wife -
> 
> *1. How you occupied your time (for example, but not limited to: Seeking employment, Preparing for further study)
> 2. How you financially supported yourself during periods of unemployment*
> 
> She passed MCA in May 2006
> Employment start date - July 2007 (Offer letter has this date)
> 
> Basically she was an Intern from May 2006 to June 2007. This period was not mentioned anywhere (Resume/ACS/Visa application)
> 
> Need to know what should I respond now. Should I just mention that she was searching for a job or we should mention that she was an intern during this time.
> 
> Please let me know. It is already too much time waiting. Visa application was lodged in Nov 2015.


Yes you can mention that she was looking for job. If you have any evidence that she was doing her internship during that time you can mention that as well. 
Mention she was supported by family for her financial needs


----------



## manish1

Thank you for your response Vikas

I do have the proof of her internship period. 

But since we did not mention the internship period in form 80 initially, will this not be a problem now if I mention the internship period now.

Also since this internship period was not mentioned while getting ACS verified, shall we really mention it now ?

Again thank you for responding.


----------



## vikaschandra

manish1 said:


> Thank you for your response Vikas
> 
> I do have the proof of her internship period.
> 
> But since we did not mention the internship period in form 80 initially, will this not be a problem now if I mention the internship period now.
> 
> Also since this internship period was not mentioned while getting ACS verified, shall we really mention it now ?
> 
> Again thank you for responding.


I do not think thats an issue since internship is not paid employment hence you can mention that. 
In case you feel that it might hinder the application just mention as looking for job and was supported financially by parents during that period


----------



## dakshch

Another generic question to Indian applicants who have gone with an agent. What is the average or range of professional fees charged by an agent ???


----------



## andreyx108b

manish1 said:


> Thank you for your response Vikas I do have the proof of her internship period. But since we did not mention the internship period in form 80 initially, will this not be a problem now if I mention the internship period now. Also since this internship period was not mentioned while getting ACS verified, shall we really mention it now ? Again thank you for responding.


Its quite serious that you have provided false info about work in the form 80. Internship is also an employment. How to go about it? I dont know.


----------



## manish1

andreyx108b said:


> manish1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response Vikas I do have the proof of her internship period. But since we did not mention the internship period in form 80 initially, will this not be a problem now if I mention the internship period now. Also since this internship period was not mentioned while getting ACS verified, shall we really mention it now ? Again thank you for responding.
> 
> 
> 
> Its quite serious that you have provided false info about work in the form 80. Internship is also an employment. How to go about it? I dont know.
Click to expand...

Well I don't think I will call it as false information rather it is missing info. But I do agree that is a serious mistake. I am thinking of telling them now that we missed to mention this information earlier


----------



## dakshch

198th day comes to an end... NOTHING


----------



## saimails

274 days and Nothing...


----------



## arun32

dakshch said:


> Another generic question to Indian applicants who have gone with an agent. What is the average or range of professional fees charged by an agent ???


I have paid 65k for 189 .

As i wanted to apply for 190 as well ,they said for each state i need to pay 10 k ,
so totally ended up paying 75k


----------



## uttara

saimails said:


> 274 days and Nothing...


330 days and waiting


----------



## prasanthkrish

dakshch said:


> Another generic question to Indian applicants who have gone with an agent. What is the average or range of professional fees charged by an agent ???


That depends on the package you select mate. I was given three options by my agent.

One with 60K: 30 K admission and 30 K after 60 days of admission
Second, 80K: 30K admission , 20K after EA assessment and rest after Visa lodging
Third: 1L: Dont remember the break up


----------



## manreetvirk

dakshch said:


> Another generic question to Indian applicants who have gone with an agent. What is the average or range of professional fees charged by an agent ???


Mine one charged 60000 plus service tax..and they provided me excellent service..


----------



## manreetvirk

dakshch said:


> 198th day comes to an end... NOTHING


Wait is only the word I can say..and stay calm..one day it will definitely granted..


----------



## manreetvirk

Anybody please provide me the link of going Adelaid thread..


----------



## Majician

Hey guys, I was away for few days and my password was not working I don't know why !!!

Congrats to all those who were granted visa, who is remaining from 2015 gang???

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Majician said:


> Hey guys, I was away for few days and my password was not working I don't know why !!!
> 
> Congrats to all those who were granted visa, who is remaining from 2015 gang???
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Hi need quick help
I am uploading documents, once documents are uploaded is there any button to be pressed? 
Once uploaded means it is received.

I have just paid visa fees and now uploading documents. 
plz guide

regards


----------



## Majician

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi need quick help
> I am uploading documents, once documents are uploaded is there any button to be pressed?
> Once uploaded means it is received.
> 
> I have just paid visa fees and now uploading documents.
> plz guide
> 
> regards


You select the file and then upload it, and then you should see the document's name in your uploaded document, thats it !!! You can keep on uploading documents until a decision has been made to your application, but per applicant limit of document is 60 I think, I don't remember much

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## manreetvirk

Majician said:


> Hey guys, I was away for few days and my password was not working I don't know why !!!
> 
> Congrats to all those who were granted visa, who is remaining from 2015 gang???
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


I got the grant Majician..


----------



## Sennara

Finally the grant came. What a relief. Hope you all get the grant soon!

After this period of time, what a long wait!

212 days can be converted to one of these units:
18,316,800 seconds
305,280 minutes
5088 hours
212 days
30 weeks and 2 days
58.08% of a common year (365 days)


----------



## Greg1946

Sennara said:


> Finally the grant came. What a relief. Hope you all get the grant soon!
> 
> After this period of time, what a long wait!
> 
> 212 days can be converted to one of these units:
> 18,316,800 seconds
> 305,280 minutes
> 5088 hours
> 212 days
> 30 weeks and 2 days
> 58.08% of a common year (365 days)


Congrats


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Majician said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi need quick help
> I am uploading documents, once documents are uploaded is there any button to be pressed?
> Once uploaded means it is received.
> 
> I have just paid visa fees and now uploading documents.
> plz guide
> 
> regards
> 
> 
> 
> You select the file and then upload it, and then you should see the document's name in your uploaded document, thats it !!! You can keep on uploading documents until a decision has been made to your application, but per applicant limit of document is 60 I think, I don't remember much
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Sennara said:


> Finally the grant came. What a relief. Hope you all get the grant soon!
> 
> After this period of time, what a long wait!
> 
> 212 days can be converted to one of these units:
> 18,316,800 seconds
> 305,280 minutes
> 5088 hours
> 212 days
> 30 weeks and 2 days
> 58.08% of a common year (365 days)


Congrats


----------



## manish1

Sennara said:


> Finally the grant came. What a relief. Hope you all get the grant soon!
> 
> After this period of time, what a long wait!
> 
> 212 days can be converted to one of these units:
> 18,316,800 seconds
> 305,280 minutes
> 5088 hours
> 212 days
> 30 weeks and 2 days
> 58.08% of a common year (365 days)



Many congratulations


----------



## Sennara

Thank you very much, my friends! Hope you also receive the grant very soon!


----------



## deepgill

Sennara said:


> Finally the grant came. What a relief. Hope you all get the grant soon!
> 
> After this period of time, what a long wait!
> 
> 212 days can be converted to one of these units:
> 18,316,800 seconds
> 305,280 minutes
> 5088 hours
> 212 days
> 30 weeks and 2 days
> 58.08% of a common year (365 days)


Congratulations... Sennara.💐


----------



## NGK

Sennara said:


> Finally the grant came. What a relief. Hope you all get the grant soon!
> 
> After this period of time, what a long wait!
> 
> 212 days can be converted to one of these units:
> 18,316,800 seconds
> 305,280 minutes
> 5088 hours
> 212 days
> 30 weeks and 2 days
> 58.08% of a common year (365 days)


Congrats and all the best !!!!.


Seems like DIBP is preferring 190 over 189 ATM.


----------



## vikaschandra

Sennara said:


> Finally the grant came. What a relief. Hope you all get the grant soon!
> 
> After this period of time, what a long wait!
> 
> 212 days can be converted to one of these units:
> 18,316,800 seconds
> 305,280 minutes
> 5088 hours
> 212 days
> 30 weeks and 2 days
> 58.08% of a common year (365 days)


Congratulations Sennara


----------



## uttara

Sennara said:


> Finally the grant came. What a relief. Hope you all get the grant soon!
> 
> After this period of time, what a long wait!
> 
> 212 days can be converted to one of these units:
> 18,316,800 seconds
> 305,280 minutes
> 5088 hours
> 212 days
> 30 weeks and 2 days
> 58.08% of a common year (365 days)


Congrats! so there was no job verification? Did you call DIBP? If so, what the answer was?


----------



## Sennara

NGK said:


> Congrats and all the best !!!!.
> 
> 
> Seems like DIBP is preferring 190 over 189 ATM.


Thank you very much. 

The new financial year is in another few days only. I believe many grants will come soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sennara

uttara said:


> Congrats! so there was no job verification? Did you call DIBP? If so, what the answer was?


Thank youvery much.

No any verification call, visit or emails since none of the HR in any companies has informed us of that.

I emailed them twice. No response.

I called them 5 or 6 times. Only got standard answer whcih asked to keep waiting and said they would contact if they needed anything. Only the last time I called several weeks ago they told me the applicaiton was in the final stage and I should receive the result soon.

Since the requested documents were uploaded on 10/12/15, there has not been any contact from them at all. It's just endless waiting.

I know it's a very difficult situation for any long-waiting applicant, but the only thing we can do is to try and live our life as normally as pissible. The grant will eventually come. Don't lose the hope. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## uttara

Sennara said:


> Thank youvery much.
> 
> No any verification call, visit or emails since none of the HR in any companies has informed us of that.
> 
> I emailed them twice. No response.
> 
> I called them 5 or 6 times. Only got standard answer whcih asked to keep waiting and said they would contact if they needed anything. Only the last time I called several weeks ago they told me the applicaiton was in the final stage and I should receive the result soon.
> 
> Since the requested documents were uploaded on 10/12/15, there has not been any contact from them at all. It's just endless waiting.
> 
> I know it's a very difficult situation for any long-waiting applicant, but the only thing we can do is to try and live our life as normally as pissible. The grant will eventually come. Don't lose the hope. :fingerscrossed:


Thank you for your answer. seems you haven't got standard response (routine processing) like most of us. Those who got this kind of response (routine processing) have been waiting since months.


----------



## Sennara

uttara said:


> Thank you for your answer. seems you haven't got standard response (routine processing) like most of us. Those who got this kind of response (routine processing) have been waiting since months.


I also got the same answer actually. Routine process, need to wait, they will ask if they need anything...blah blah blah

Until a few weeks ago they finally said something different.


----------



## kawal_547

Sennara said:


> I also got the same answer actually. Routine process, need to wait, they will ask if they need anything...blah blah blah
> 
> Until a few weeks ago they finally said something different.


congratulations

all the best for the road ahead


----------



## dakshch

Majician said:


> Hey guys, I was away for few days and my password was not working I don't know why !!!
> 
> Congrats to all those who were granted visa, who is remaining from 2015 gang???
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk




Day 199 comes to an end.. Still waiting


----------



## uttara

dakshch said:


> Day 198 comes to an end.. Still waiting


Are you contacting DIBP once in a while. I have been waiting since 11 months now and do not know what I should do.


----------



## dakshch

Sennara said:


> Finally the grant came. What a relief. Hope you all get the grant soon!
> 
> 
> 
> After this period of time, what a long wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 212 days can be converted to one of these units:
> 
> 18,316,800 seconds
> 
> 305,280 minutes
> 
> 5088 hours
> 
> 212 days
> 
> 30 weeks and 2 days
> 
> 58.08% of a common year (365 days)




Congratulations mate...

I am at 199 days... Sheesh nothing yet


----------



## Sennara

dakshch said:


> Congratulations mate...
> 
> I am at 198 days... Sheesh nothing yet


Thank you mate. I'm sure you will get the grant soon!


----------



## dakshch

uttara said:


> Are you contacting DIBP once in a while. I have been waiting since 11 months now and do not know what I should do.




I have called them twice and last called them in may when I completed 5 months but it wasn't fruitful. 
Haven't tried again and just waiting.


----------



## SH1707

Sennara said:


> Finally the grant came. What a relief. Hope you all get the grant soon!
> 
> After this period of time, what a long wait!
> 
> 212 days can be converted to one of these units:
> 18,316,800 seconds
> 305,280 minutes
> 5088 hours
> 212 days
> 30 weeks and 2 days
> 58.08% of a common year (365 days)


Congratulatins! I'm a 25th November applicant, your news gives me hope.


----------



## saimails

Sennara said:


> Finally the grant came. What a relief. Hope you all get the grant soon!
> 
> After this period of time, what a long wait!
> 
> 212 days can be converted to one of these units:
> 18,316,800 seconds
> 305,280 minutes
> 5088 hours
> 212 days
> 30 weeks and 2 days
> 58.08% of a common year (365 days)


Many congratulations...cant wait anymore to experience that feeling...


----------



## prasanthkrish

Sennara said:


> Finally the grant came. What a relief. Hope you all get the grant soon!
> 
> After this period of time, what a long wait!
> 
> 212 days can be converted to one of these units:
> 18,316,800 seconds
> 305,280 minutes
> 5088 hours
> 212 days
> 30 weeks and 2 days
> 58.08% of a common year (365 days)


Congrats mate.. All the best...


----------



## Sennara

SH1707 said:


> Congratulatins! I'm a 25th November applicant, your news gives me hope.


Thank you. You'll definitely get it very soon too.


----------



## Sennara

saimails said:


> Many congratulations...cant wait anymore to experience that feeling...


Thank you. You're really waiting for so long. Hope you bring great news to us very soon!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## seema13

Sennara said:


> Finally the grant came. What a relief. Hope you all get the grant soon!
> 
> After this period of time, what a long wait!
> 
> 212 days can be converted to one of these units:
> 18,316,800 seconds
> 305,280 minutes
> 5088 hours
> 212 days
> 30 weeks and 2 days
> 58.08% of a common year (365 days)


Congratulations Sennara!!!
I lodged on 18th Dec 2015, hope mine will also be in the way....


----------



## Majician

manreetvirk said:


> I got the grant Majician..


Congrats brother, where are you heading to now?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## shrif

Seriously, I could not imagine that i will live to experince these amazing feelngs !!!!
Voilà..After 210 days and blessing of my Lord the visa is granted today.
I wish you all the same happiness soon, especially for 2015 applicants.
Thanks for your support. Keep your faith.


489 FS

Visa Applied: 24/11/2015


----------



## Hi there

Congratulations Sennara and Shrif, hope you have a prosperous life in Aussi land. 

I was wondering if you just could tell me that did your file have a security check? If yes, when the security check started? I know when mine has gone to security check but don't know how much it approximately takes? 

Thanks for your helps.


----------



## manreetvirk

Sennara said:


> Finally the grant came. What a relief. Hope you all get the grant soon!
> 
> After this period of time, what a long wait!
> 
> 212 days can be converted to one of these units:
> 18,316,800 seconds
> 305,280 minutes
> 5088 hours
> 212 days
> 30 weeks and 2 days
> 58.08% of a common year (365 days)


...I can understand...Congratulations....


----------



## manreetvirk

shrif said:


> Seriously, I could not imagine that i will live to experince these amazing feelngs !!!!
> Voilà..After 210 days and blessing of my Lord the visa is granted today.
> I wish you all the same happiness soon, especially for 2015 applicants.
> Thanks for your support. Keep your faith.
> 
> 
> 489 FS
> 
> Visa Applied: 24/11/2015


Congratulations...


----------



## shrif

Hi there said:


> Congratulations Sennara and Shrif, hope you have a prosperous life in Aussi land.
> 
> I was wondering if you just could tell me that did your file have a security check? If yes, when the security check started? I know when mine has gone to security check but don't know how much it approximately takes?
> 
> Thanks for your helps.


Thanks for your wish. I do not actually if my application went into security check.. But I had recieved a call from Australian embassy asking about my job. Thats it


----------



## Sennara

seema13 said:


> Congratulations Sennara!!!
> I lodged on 18th Dec 2015, hope mine will also be in the way....


Thank you so much! Your grant is definitely coming soon!


----------



## Sennara

Hi there said:


> Congratulations Sennara and Shrif, hope you have a prosperous life in Aussi land.
> 
> I was wondering if you just could tell me that did your file have a security check? If yes, when the security check started? I know when mine has gone to security check but don't know how much it approximately takes?
> 
> Thanks for your helps.


Thank you so much.

I don't know if the application went through security check. I totally have no idea why it took so much time as the DIBP didn't disclose any information. They just kept saying it was under routine process.


----------



## uttara

shrif said:


> Seriously, I could not imagine that i will live to experince these amazing feelngs !!!!
> Voilà..After 210 days and blessing of my Lord the visa is granted today.
> I wish you all the same happiness soon, especially for 2015 applicants.
> Thanks for your support. Keep your faith.
> 
> 
> 489 FS
> 
> Visa Applied: 24/11/2015


Congrats! Was your application under routine checks?


----------



## ultimate.01

Many Congrats....Shrif and Sennara....

Any idea how much time after FORM 815 provision left for final grant....Pls. share your experiences if for anyone they asked for FORM815 after PCC and Health Assessments...

Thanks,

ANZSCO CODE: 263312 : Telecommunication Network Engineer
10.09.2015 : EA Positive Assessment
12.09.2015 : Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
23.11.2015 : Invited to Apply
09.12.2015 : Visa Lodge & FEE Submitted 
11.01.2016 : CO Assigned_Adelide (Additional information requested)
31.01.2016: job verifications
Case Paused from myside till new born birth
01.05.2016 : PCC
22.05.2016 : Health Assessment
08.06.2016 : All additional documents uploaded (FORM 815 for Kids, Polio Certificates Upload)
Waiting for Grant


----------



## alexdegzy

ultimate.01 said:


> Many Congrats....Shrif and Sennara....
> 
> Any idea how much time after FORM 815 provision left for final grant....Pls. share your experiences if for anyone they asked for FORM815 after PCC and Health Assessments...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ANZSCO CODE: 263312 : Telecommunication Network Engineer
> 10.09.2015 : EA Positive Assessment
> 12.09.2015 : Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
> 23.11.2015 : Invited to Apply
> 09.12.2015 : Visa Lodge & FEE Submitted
> 11.01.2016 : CO Assigned_Adelide (Additional information requested)
> 31.01.2016: job verifications
> Case Paused from myside till new born birth
> 01.05.2016 : PCC
> 22.05.2016 : Health Assessment
> 08.06.2016 : All additional documents uploaded (FORM 815 for Kids, Polio Certificates Upload)
> Waiting for Grant




Got my grant 16 days after form 815
Good luck.


----------



## aussieby2016

ultimate.01 said:


> Many Congrats....Shrif and Sennara....
> 
> Any idea how much time after FORM 815 provision left for final grant....Pls. share your experiences if for anyone they asked for FORM815 after PCC and Health Assessments...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ANZSCO CODE: 263312 : Telecommunication Network Engineer
> 10.09.2015 : EA Positive Assessment
> 12.09.2015 : Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
> 23.11.2015 : Invited to Apply
> 09.12.2015 : Visa Lodge & FEE Submitted
> 11.01.2016 : CO Assigned_Adelide (Additional information requested)
> 31.01.2016: job verifications
> Case Paused from myside till new born birth
> 01.05.2016 : PCC
> 22.05.2016 : Health Assessment
> 08.06.2016 : All additional documents uploaded (FORM 815 for Kids, Polio Certificates Upload)
> Waiting for Grant


sailing on the same boat as yours.....submitted form 815 on 12th May 2016.....yet to receive the GOLDEN MAIL.......


----------



## dakshch

Day 200


----------



## NONPRI

shrif said:


> Seriously, I could not imagine that i will live to experince these amazing feelngs !!!!
> Voilà..After 210 days and blessing of my Lord the visa is granted today.
> I wish you all the same happiness soon, especially for 2015 applicants.
> Thanks for your support. Keep your faith.
> 
> 
> 489 FS
> 
> Visa Applied: 24/11/2015


congratulation dear..
All the best for future


----------



## Megha sushen

Any grant today?


----------



## vikaschandra

Megha sushen said:


> Any grant today?


None reported for the day


----------



## sharif444

Sennara said:


> Finally the grant came. What a relief. Hope you all get the grant soon!
> 
> After this period of time, what a long wait!
> 
> 212 days can be converted to one of these units:
> 18,316,800 seconds
> 305,280 minutes
> 5088 hours
> 212 days
> 30 weeks and 2 days
> 58.08% of a common year (365 days)


Congratulation sennara.


----------



## Vidini

Kindly help me ASAP, 

Myself and my daughter are PR holders, my husband wants to apply 189 visa. 

What should be mentioned in dependent details? 

1) Should he give our details and mark it as non migrants in the form or what's the procedure. 

2) Non migrant dependants should provide the PCC and medicals, but how in my case we are already PR. 

If anyone already applied/ got 189 visa being partner of PR spouse. Kindly help me in this process immediately. 

Thanks, Dhiv


----------



## manreetvirk

dakshch said:


> day 200


god will bless you soon with the grant..


----------



## sm_adil2002

Hello Forum members,
Two weeks ago i emailed DIBP to inquire about my case held so long aprox 8 months and ask them why it is taken 8 months to process my case instead of 3 months written in website for VISA grant.
This monday, some,other CO email me and ask to provide the details of course outline for my MSC and BSC programs. After 8 months, now they are asking for this kind of details although TRA have sucessfully approved the education and experience. Now i will submit this details on Monday. Hope this will speed up my process and give me the grant asap.


----------



## arun32

193 days...

193 days and 193 sleepless nights , anxiety, frustration continues...

some time i feel like the whole Pr process, has swallowed many things of my life...
There should be an end , to all these , i pray and pled that should come as soon, sooner, soonest possible


----------



## Majician

arun32 said:


> 193 days...
> 
> 193 days and 193 sleepless nights , anxiety, frustration continues...
> 
> some time i feel like the whole Pr process, has swallowed many things of my life...
> There should be an end , to all these , i pray and pled that should come as soon, sooner, soonest possible


There'll be an end and it will be with gratitude, just be patient !!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## snowfall

*ACS Processing Time*

Hi, Guys.

My husband and I are trying for Australian migration. He as a business analyst with 4 yr experience and me as a software engineer with 2 years experience. 

My questions:

1. My husband's ACS (RPL) is applied on 8th of July and is still showing 'with accessor'(stage 4). How long do they usually take to complete the assessment? 
2. My Husband gave PTE exam and scored 73,64(speaking),72,75. I have planned to give the exam on 29th. If I'm getting 65 in all sections can I be the primary applicant? or should my husband try it again?
3. If I score 65 in all sections of PTE, our total points for 189 visa would be 60. How long would it take to get the EOI picked? and please tell if it is 70 points?
4.How long would it take for my ACS assessment( software engineer) if I'm planning to apply on July 1st week?
5. What is the total number of slots for Software engineer and Business analyst per year? where could we check the current status? 

As Im new to this website, Please help me to understand the process. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dakshch

arun32 said:


> 193 days...
> 
> 
> 
> 193 days and 193 sleepless nights , anxiety, frustration continues...
> 
> 
> 
> some time i feel like the whole Pr process, has swallowed many things of my life...
> 
> There should be an end , to all these , i pray and pled that should come as soon, sooner, soonest possible




201 days and nights of anxiety and frustration


----------



## andreyx108b

dakshch said:


> 201 days and nights of anxiety and frustration




Hopefully you would hear soon. After new financial year grants will start coming - they always do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manreetvirk

Majician said:


> Congrats brother, where are you heading to now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Actually I have no idea ...Where to go and what to do..


----------



## manreetvirk

arun32 said:


> 193 days...
> 
> 193 days and 193 sleepless nights , anxiety, frustration continues...
> 
> some time i feel like the whole Pr process, has swallowed many things of my life...
> There should be an end , to all these , i pray and pled that should come as soon, sooner, soonest possible


Nothing to say except be patient..The grant will definitely come.


----------



## Majician

manreetvirk said:


> Actually I have no idea ...Where to go and what to do..


I am in Melbourne and I kinda like the place !!!


----------



## ravinain

dakshch said:


> 201 days and nights of anxiety and frustration


For me, 206 days have been passed. Excitement of getting PR has almost vanished. Now I've started to feel that I just want the outcome whether grant or rejection.

Won't suggest anyone to go for PR until there is no other option!


----------



## manreetvirk

Majician said:


> I am in Melbourne and I kinda like the place !!!


Really...you went so soon ...But I have to go to Adelaide..


----------



## manreetvirk

ravinain said:


> For me, 206 days have been passed. Excitement of getting PR has almost vanished. Now I've started to feel that I just want the outcome whether grant or rejection.
> 
> Won't suggest anyone to go for PR until there is no other option!


It will definitely be a grant..Don't loose patience..


----------



## andreyx108b

Majician said:


> I am in Melbourne and I kinda like the place !!!


I am sure you are enjoying it!

Good luck with job search (if you didnt find one already).


----------



## Majician

andreyx108b said:


> I am sure you are enjoying it!
> 
> Good luck with job search (if you didnt find one already).


I am here for few days and will go back to wrap things and then come finally !!!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Majician said:


> I am here for few days and will go back to wrap things and then come finally !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Majician escaping the Saudi heat and enjoying Melbourne Cold. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

hi i have lodged my visa ...just came across thread...now i realised that i have uploaded file with space in file name.. should i upload again or it is fine?


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> I am in Melbourne and I kinda like the place !!!


Its great to know you are enjoying your time in Melbourne. I am curious to know two things;

1) How was your experience with immigration at the time of arrival? I have heard they grill you at 1st arrival?

2) What steps you took to activate PR?


Regards


----------



## vikaschandra

Moneyjheeta said:


> hi i have lodged my visa ...just came across thread...now i realised that i have uploaded file with space in file name.. should i upload again or it is fine?


DIBP Website says clearly that 

You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore. 

when they say avoid using special characters that could be because the file might get corrupted and may not be opened for viewing. 

well it is already uploaded so all you can do it rename the file and upload it once again with name as New in the end of the file name.


----------



## Prash2533

ravinain said:


> For me, 206 days have been passed. Excitement of getting PR has almost vanished. Now I've started to feel that I just want the outcome whether grant or rejection.
> 
> Won't suggest anyone to go for PR until there is no other option!


From your signature it seems your PCC will expire in Sep so your IED may be in Sep 2016. If you get your grant in Jul are you ready to fly in Sep?


----------



## andreyx108b

sameerberlas said:


> Its great to know you are enjoying your time in Melbourne. I am curious to know two things;
> 
> 
> 
> 1) How was your experience with immigration at the time of arrival? I have heard they grill you at 1st arrival?
> 
> 
> 
> 2) What steps you took to activate PR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




They never "grilled" me... all very pleasant and polite... compared to UK and even US border control, AU guys are very welcoming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> Its great to know you are enjoying your time in Melbourne. I am curious to know two things;
> 
> 1) How was your experience with immigration at the time of arrival? I have heard they grill you at 1st arrival?
> 
> 2) What steps you took to activate PR?
> 
> 
> Regards


Immigration was cool ! I was out of the airport in 40 mins of arrival !!!

I did not went to Centerlink because I am not staying here at the moment, are you also in Melbourne??

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## aimaustralia

Moneyjheeta said:


> hi i have lodged my visa ...just came across thread...now i realised that i have uploaded file with space in file name.. should i upload again or it is fine?


I did the same mistake as yours, I uploaded my documents with Space in their titles like " PCC NAME " and " Bachelor of Science Degree" . What can I do now. Should I upload them all again with new name as suggested by VikasChandra or should I wait to hear from CO. What Moneyjheeta you did . Can anyone suggest me ?


----------



## Moneyjheeta

aimaustralia said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi i have lodged my visa ...just came across thread...now i realised that i have uploaded file with space in file name.. should i upload again or it is fine?
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same mistake as yours, I uploaded my documents with Space in their titles like " PCC NAME " and " Bachelor of Science Degree" . What can I do now. Should I upload them all again with new name as suggested by VikasChandra or should I wait to hear from CO. What Moneyjheeta you did . Can anyone suggest me ?
Click to expand...

Actually i thought of uploading again as said by vikas...by the way vikas thanks for reply....
But now i think it will create mess for CO as i have more than 7 - 8 documents with space...so left it as it is for CO to check and i needed..CO will revert..
So i didn't upload again


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Moneyjheeta said:


> aimaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi i have lodged my visa ...just came across thread...now i realised that i have uploaded file with space in file name.. should i upload again or it is fine?
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same mistake as yours, I uploaded my documents with Space in their titles like " PCC NAME " and " Bachelor of Science Degree" . What can I do now. Should I upload them all again with new name as suggested by VikasChandra or should I wait to hear from CO. What Moneyjheeta you did . Can anyone suggest me ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually i thought of uploading again as said by vikas...by the way vikas thanks for reply....
> But now i think it will create mess for CO as i have more than 7 - 8 documents with space...so left it as it is for CO to check and i needed..CO will revert..
> So i didn't upload again
Click to expand...

Many have uploaded with spaces....but if any issue arises, CO will surely revert what he needs...


----------



## aimaustralia

Moneyjheeta said:


> Many have uploaded with spaces....but if any issue arises, CO will surely revert what he needs...


Same case here. I have also uploaded 7-8 documents with spaces. Actually it is common practice to put space in between. I was not aware of that. When I just read your post, I checked DIBP website and it is clearly written there about space. I haven't read that before. So I will also wait to hear from CO. Moreover thanks for reply.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Majician i see you are there to activate your PR, so once we activate it is there a time limit before which we have to get back to Australia?


----------



## seema13

Hello Senior Members,

My agent sent an email to Brisbane team regarding our PR status around 2 months back(Software Engineer 261313, 189 visa lodged on 18th Dec 2015 with 65 points), and now we got following reply which looks like a delay email..Plz comment

I understand that the time taken to process your client’s application may be causing them and their family concern.

The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa category are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for this visa category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-16 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your client’s application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect your client.


----------



## SqOats

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Majician i see you are there to activate your PR, so once we activate it is there a time limit before which we have to get back to Australia?


You have to enter Australia within 5 years of date you've been granted PR.


----------



## aussieby2016

seema13 said:


> Hello Senior Members,
> 
> My agent sent an email to Brisbane team regarding our PR status around 2 months back(Software Engineer 261313, 189 visa lodged on 18th Dec 2015 with 65 points), and now we got following reply which looks like a delay email..Plz comment
> 
> I understand that the time taken to process your client’s application may be causing them and their family concern.
> 
> The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa category are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for this visa category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-16 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your client’s application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect your client.


its a standard mail that many have got and indirectly points out to the fact that DIBP has reached the cap for this years visas and shall not issue many till 30 June 2016....however from 1st July things are hopefully going to speed up and we shall see many grants........


----------



## Majician

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Majician i see you are there to activate your PR, so once we activate it is there a time limit before which we have to get back to Australia?


There are 2 dates, the is IED (Initial Entry Date) before which you need to make an entry, after that you have 5 years from the day visa has been granted to be there, once you are there permanently you can live there indefinitely, but if the initial 5 years have elapsed and you did not secure passport, you have to apply for RRV to go out of Australia

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.aswani

Hello all,
I am new to this forum.
I have luckily cleared my pte exam with 65+ recently, and now I am looking forward to starting the process. My agent says for "Software Engineer 261313, 189 visa" that currently this is not open and all the visas have been granted, so it has been closed for now. They have updated my EOI.
Does anyone have any idea that when it's going to open in near future ?


----------



## Abhi6060

amit.aswani said:


> Hello all,
> I am new to this forum.
> I have luckily cleared my pte exam with 65+ recently, and now I am looking forward to starting the process. My agent says for "Software Engineer 261313, 189 visa" that currently this is not open and all the visas have been granted, so it has been closed for now. They have updated my EOI.
> Does anyone have any idea that when it's going to open in near future ?




July 1 2016


----------



## ravinain

Prash2533 said:


> ravinain said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, 206 days have been passed. Excitement of getting PR has almost vanished. Now I've started to feel that I just want the outcome whether grant or rejection.
> 
> Won't suggest anyone to go for PR until there is no other option!
> 
> 
> 
> From your signature it seems your PCC will expire in Sep so your IED may be in Sep 2016. If you get your grant in Jul are you ready to fly in Sep?
Click to expand...

I am ready to fly even my IED is within a week. But my main concern is getting visa....


----------



## Prash2533

ravinain said:


> I am ready to fly even my IED is within a week. But my main concern is getting visa....


Best of Luck and wish you get the same on July 1,2016


----------



## reshadm

Dear altruists,

Sorry to ask you here an off topic question. Recently, I got Subclass 476 visa. I wanted to do Professional year, but Navitas rejected my application and send me this email.




> We have received your Professional Year application from EEA. According to your application, your Engineer discipline is Aeronautical and preferred industry is Aviation. This is a very specialised degree and we currently don’t have a host company in Sydney to place you in an internship. Due to this reason, we’re unable to accept your application into the Professional Year program.


Now my question is, can I do my professional year in mechanical engineering? Far that I know DIBP accept close related discipline in professional engineering. So can I do it? Anyone has done it before? Dear experts please give me a solution. Thanks in advance.


----------



## amit.aswani

Abhi6060 said:


> July 1 2016


Thanks !!


----------



## Hi there

Dear experienced members of the Forum,

I just got the skillselect email today which says:

Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;


Regards
SkillSelect System Administrator


There is no message in Skillselect (EOI) and it say "Lodged". In Immiaccount the status say " Assessment in progress". I have not had any second EOI and still got this email. What should I do now? 

Please help me with this. Regards,


----------



## maglev

hello guys,
i have a problem plz help ,
firstly , my CO emailed me saying that many fields are left blank in my form ,especially education and employment parts, although i wrotemany details there. 
could this be a software issue , ?? i wrote the form usin foxit reader, but when i tried to view it now using acrobat reader DC , fields were really blank.. has anyone else faced the same issue or is it just me?

secondly, for questions not applicable to us , should we leave blank or writ N/A ?? for example if the question asks u if u r in Australia or no? if no go to part J ...


thanks alot


----------



## Prash2533

maglev said:


> hello guys,
> i have a problem plz help ,
> firstly , my CO emailed me saying that many fields are left blank in my form ,especially education and employment parts, although i wrotemany details there.
> could this be a software issue , ?? i wrote the form usin foxit reader, but when i tried to view it now using acrobat reader DC , fields were really blank.. has anyone else faced the same issue or is it just me?
> 
> secondly, for questions not applicable to us , should we leave blank or writ N/A ?? for example if the question asks u if u r in Australia or no? if no go to part J ...
> 
> 
> thanks alot


If the answer is no select No option and move to next section. No need to fill other fields for that section.


----------



## maglev

Prash2533 said:


> If the answer is no select No option and move to next section. No need to fill other fields for that section.


thanks mate, iam asking this cuz i though that's what my CO wants when he said "ur form 80 has many blank fields" , then when i tried to view it using acrobat DC answers are not shown unless u click on the blank, so i figured maybe that what he meant by his request to complete form 80 , has u or anybody else faced the same issue?


----------



## wasiee

Be patient guys........ I am 14th Nov 2015 applicant still waiting !!!


----------



## Rajaastha

212 days and still waiting. Applied on 30 Nov 2015. Be patient guys, we can't do anything else than tht. Hope for the best and pray to GOD.


----------



## andreyx108b

Rajaastha said:


> 212 days and still waiting. Applied on 30 Nov 2015. Be patient guys, we can't do anything else than tht. Hope for the best and pray to GOD.




Any particular reason?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1946

Full cycle completed today. Feel so helpless 

Applied in August 2015. Completed 300 plus days since visa lodgement 

Not sure how long more for things to close 

Anyways all the best to guys waiting for long . Hope July brings in some respite for us .


----------



## harinderjitf5

Hi experts,

I have quesry regarding verification. I want to know if AHC call to my company or me for verification and me or my company missed their call then Is there any chance that they can call you again or they contact any other way like email ?
Also how would I know that I had received call from AHC(suppose I miss verification call then is there any particular number or any other way to know that)


----------



## kawal_547

harinderjitf5 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have quesry regarding verification. I want to know if AHC call to my company or me for verification and me or my company missed their call then Is there any chance that they can call you again or they contact any other way like email ?
> Also how would I know that I had received call from AHC(suppose I miss verification call then is there any particular number or any other way to know that)


Verification can happen in any manner.

They can call you, or call the company or even email the company asking about your employment details.

They can even physically visit you in your office & meet your H.R. or your reporting manager and confirm the details.

You will never come to know about the verification unless your employer tell you or if you miss the call, you can call back on the number you missed the call & if it is important & from AHC then you can leave a message that you missed the call & they will forward your message & you will surely get a call back.

All the best.


----------



## manreetvirk

I Have Condition on my 190 visa of 2 years living in SA. I want to know that when the first starting date counted as I am going in August but I will have to come back for some personal reason after 3-4 months.And duration of this stay could be 3 months in India. So the starting date will be the August one or the later one..?


----------



## Abhi6060

manreetvirk said:


> I Have Condition on my 190 visa of 2 years living in SA. I want to know that when the first starting date counted as I am going in August but I will have to come back for some personal reason after 3-4 months.And duration of this stay could be 3 months in India. So the starting date will be the August one or the later one..?




Manreet,
What I know is that you have to spend 730 days in a particular state throughout visa validity. It's up to you whether you spend those days continuously or intermittently. It will be counted from the first entry.


----------



## Rajaastha

andreyx108b said:


> Any particular reason?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had 3 CO CONTACTS, last contact was on 9th June. Request completed on 11 the June, after 1 wk I made a call to DIBP. Almost standard response I got, that the CO will check the file after 28 days. Waiting...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## manreetvirk

Abhi6060 said:


> Manreet,
> What I know is that you have to spend 730 days in a particular state throughout visa validity. It's up to you whether you spend those days continuously or intermittently. It will be counted from the first entry.


Thanks for your quick reply. that means if i come back for 3 months than I have to spend 2 years and three months there to fulfill the condition..right..?


----------



## dakshch

Rajaastha said:


> 212 days and still waiting. Applied on 30 Nov 2015. Be patient guys, we can't do anything else than tht. Hope for the best and pray to GOD.






wasiee said:


> Be patient guys........ I am 14th Nov 2015 applicant still waiting !!!




206 days. 

Assessment in progress since first week of January


----------



## Abhi6060

manreetvirk said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. that means if i come back for 3 months than I have to spend 2 years and three months there to fulfill the condition..right..?




The condition is being in the state for at least 730 days. When you will choose to move out of the state. DIBP or Authorised Dept. will check if you have spent those many days. Now matter if it takes 3-4 years to spend 730 days there.


----------



## sheersh_srivastava

HI,

I am new member to this group.

I have query related to this topic only. 

I have uploaded all my original docs in DIBP application for my previous and my current employers as a proof of employment i.e offer letters, joining letters, payslips, form 16, relieving letters etc. 

But as far as job profile is concerned, to get it evaluated in vetasses I have uploaded the affidavit (on stamp paper) of my superiors in all my organisations. These superiors had joined the respective companies before me and left after me or still working. & I have given their contact details.

However, As per my understanding, I think DIBP will contact the company just to verify whether I was an employee or not for the period specified, and in case they want to verify about my profile they will contact the person who has given the affidavit.

M i thinking on the right track, because obviously the company will not verify point by point all the roles & responsibilities mentioned in those affidavits. I suppose profile verification is done by vetasses or the respective accessing authority. DIBP will only verify the genuinity of employment like tenure, designation etc.

waiting for your revert.


----------



## KeeDa

sheersh_srivastava said:


> HI,
> 
> I am new member to this group.
> 
> I have query related to this topic only.
> 
> I have uploaded all my original docs in DIBP application for my previous and my current employers as a proof of employment i.e offer letters, joining letters, payslips, form 16, relieving letters etc.
> 
> But as far as job profile is concerned, to get it evaluated in vetasses I have uploaded the affidavit (on stamp paper) of my superiors in all my organisations. These superiors had joined the respective companies before me and left after me or still working. & I have given their contact details.
> 
> However, As per my understanding, I think DIBP will contact the company just to verify whether I was an employee or not for the period specified, and in case they want to verify about my profile they will contact the person who has given the affidavit.
> 
> M i thinking on the right track, because obviously the company will not verify point by point all the roles & responsibilities mentioned in those affidavits. I suppose profile verification is done by vetasses or the respective accessing authority. DIBP will only verify the genuinity of employment like tenure, designation etc.
> 
> waiting for your revert.


They may not talk to the manager at all and may get every fact about your claims and documents checked from the HR instead. They may call or email (with all your docs attached) the HR. See here for instance: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8848770-post91.html or just search on this forum for relevant threads/ posts. There have been many cases recently where they contacted the HR and not the author.


----------



## KeeDa

All too quiet here. Calm before the storm?



May the auto-letter-generator [at] border.gov.au angel bless us all today and the next few weeks of this new FY :fingerscrossed:

ray2:


----------



## MissionAus_2016

ALL THE VERY BEST 2015 ASPIRANTS..

I WISH YOUR WAIT GETS OVER IN JULY 2016 .. as we all can understand how long it has been since waiting.

GOD BLESS !!


----------



## NGK

No Grant for me today i guess :noidea:.


----------



## dakshch

July is here and a Dry day again


----------



## pras07

Next week will surely bring flood of grants in this thread one more time

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

pras07 said:


> Next week will surely bring flood of grants in this thread one more time
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




207 days... Now waiting for the next week.


----------



## dakshch

So DIBP would send out 2600 invites on 6th July and then another 1300 in third week.

Shouldn't they just first focus on clearing applications from 2015 and first quarter of 2k16 ?? Why add on to the existing burden of workload ?? I know the revenues that come in with new applications is a reason but that's outright stupid.


----------



## kingofnowhere

dakshch said:


> So DIBP would send out 2600 invites on 6th July and then another 1300 in third week.
> 
> Shouldn't they just first focus on clearing applications from 2015 and first quarter of 2k16 ?? Why add on to the existing burden of workload ?? I know the revenues that come in with new applications is a reason but that's outright stupid.


Guessing DIBP has their own reasons for this. 
Also ppl waiting for invite might feel frustrated if no invitation rounds are held :noidea:


----------



## vijay35

we faced a similar problem and my wife had to resign from her job along with her colleague who signed the reference letter. DIBP contacted the HR of the company. We dint know that it is against the company policy (the one in which my wife was working) to get any reference letter and we ended up in a big mess. HR dint give a positive reply for the roles and responsibilities though the ones mentioned were exactly true. We now landed up with 'Natural justice' notice from DIBP and it is more than 10 months since we heard back from them.


----------



## ultimate.01

its a GRANT 

BUT AFTER FORM 815 IED is only 3 months...


ANZSCO CODE: 263312 : Telecommunication Network Engineer
10.09.2015 : EA Positive Assessment
12.09.2015 : Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
23.11.2015 : Invited to Apply
09.12.2015 : Visa Lodge & FEE Submitted 
11.01.2016 : CO Assigned_Adelide (Additional information requested)
31.01.2016: job verifications
Case Paused from myside till new born birth
01.05.2016 : PCC
22.05.2016 : Health Assessment
08.06.2016 : All additional documents uploaded (FORM 815 for Kids, Polio Certificates Upload)
01.07.2016: VISA GRANT DATE


----------



## alexdegzy

ultimate.01 said:


> its a GRANT
> 
> BUT AFTER FORM 815 IED is only 3 months...
> 
> 
> ANZSCO CODE: 263312 : Telecommunication Network Engineer
> 10.09.2015 : EA Positive Assessment
> 12.09.2015 : Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
> 23.11.2015 : Invited to Apply
> 09.12.2015 : Visa Lodge & FEE Submitted
> 11.01.2016 : CO Assigned_Adelide (Additional information requested)
> 31.01.2016: job verifications
> Case Paused from myside till new born birth
> 01.05.2016 : PCC
> 22.05.2016 : Health Assessment
> 08.06.2016 : All additional documents uploaded (FORM 815 for Kids, Polio Certificates Upload)
> 01.07.2016: VISA GRANT DATE




Congrats


----------



## tikki2282

ultimate.01 said:


> its a GRANT
> 
> BUT AFTER FORM 815 IED is only 3 months...
> 
> 
> ANZSCO CODE: 263312 : Telecommunication Network Engineer
> 10.09.2015 : EA Positive Assessment
> 12.09.2015 : Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
> 23.11.2015 : Invited to Apply
> 09.12.2015 : Visa Lodge & FEE Submitted
> 11.01.2016 : CO Assigned_Adelide (Additional information requested)
> 31.01.2016: job verifications
> Case Paused from myside till new born birth
> 01.05.2016 : PCC
> 22.05.2016 : Health Assessment
> 08.06.2016 : All additional documents uploaded (FORM 815 for Kids, Polio Certificates Upload)
> 01.07.2016: VISA GRANT DATE




Congrats.


----------



## sameerb

Majician said:


> Immigration was cool ! I was out of the airport in 40 mins of arrival !!!
> 
> I did not went to Centerlink because I am not staying here at the moment, are you also in Melbourne??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


No brother, I am still in KSA 

I have served my notice period and settled all my matters here. Now just enjoying Ramadan, soon will leave on final exit to Pakistan.

I will come to Melbourne by end of July.


Regards,


----------



## seema13

ultimate.01 said:


> its a GRANT
> 
> BUT AFTER FORM 815 IED is only 3 months...
> 
> 
> ANZSCO CODE: 263312 : Telecommunication Network Engineer
> 10.09.2015 : EA Positive Assessment
> 12.09.2015 : Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
> 23.11.2015 : Invited to Apply
> 09.12.2015 : Visa Lodge & FEE Submitted
> 11.01.2016 : CO Assigned_Adelide (Additional information requested)
> 31.01.2016: job verifications
> Case Paused from myside till new born birth
> 01.05.2016 : PCC
> 22.05.2016 : Health Assessment
> 08.06.2016 : All additional documents uploaded (FORM 815 for Kids, Polio Certificates Upload)
> 01.07.2016: VISA GRANT DATE


Congatulations!!!


----------



## vikaschandra

two2 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I need your advice on EOI.
> 
> In my previous organization, I worked for 6 years in the same department but at 6 different positions (lateral movements). In my EOI, should I mention only last position with the total tenure, or should I add all positions one by one in EOI.
> 
> Note: My experience letter states all 6 positions with respective duration clearly mentioned.
> 
> Your advice will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Have you got your positive assessment results which episodes of your employments are considered as relevant to nominated occupation code enter them to the eoi and mark them as relevant to nominated occupation code rest all would be marked as non relevant


----------



## two2

Thanks Vikas, 

Yes, I have positive assessment from VETASSESS for all position titles and all are relevant, and hence I suppose now I will have to include all these separately in the EOI as well (so to have a match with my skills assessment). 

Thanks again for your advice. 

Rgds/T2



vikaschandra said:


> Have you got your positive assessment results which episodes of your employments are considered as relevant to nominated occupation code enter them to the eoi and mark them as relevant to nominated occupation code rest all would be marked as non relevant


----------



## deepgill

Congratulations friends who got their grants and best of luck who are waiting. &#55357;&#56464;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## seema13

With the blessings of God....
Finally, we got grant letter from DIBP Brisbane...
Feeling so happy, relaxed and excited
Few Details(189, 65 points, 261313,Lodged on 18th December 2015).
And no employment verifications as far as I know.

Thanks to all who advised me for my queries!!!

I hope all get blessed with grant very soon!!!


----------



## vikaschandra

seema13 said:


> With the blessings of God....
> Finally, we got grant letter from DIBP Brisbane...
> Feeling so happy, relaxed and excited
> Few Details(189, 65 points, 261313,Lodged on 18th December 2015).
> And no employment verifications as far as I know.
> 
> Thanks to all who advised me for my queries!!!
> 
> I hope all get blessed with grant very soon!!!


Congratulations seema


----------



## ravinain

Finally received grant letter...
below is my timeline for mobile users:

ACS Submitted: 20-Apr-2015
ACS Received: 07-May-2015
IELTS: 28-Feb-2015(8.5L 7.5R 7W 7S)(0.5 score has been increased in speaking after re-check).
EOI Submitted: 27-May-2015(189 visa)
EOI Points: 60
ANZSCO code: 261311(Analyst Programmer)
EOI Invitation:04-Dec-2015
PCC Applied: 14-Jul-2015(Pune, India)
PCC Granted: 15-Sep-2015
Medical: examination held(05-Dec-2015)
Documents Uploaded: Done
CO Allocated: 15-Jan-2016(GSM Adelaide)
Grant: 04-July-2016(Direct Grant)
IED: 10-Dec-2016


----------



## Prash2533

ravinain said:


> Finally received grant letter...
> below is my timeline for mobile users:
> 
> ACS Submitted: 20-Apr-2015
> ACS Received: 07-May-2015
> IELTS: 28-Feb-2015(8.5L 7.5R 7W 7S)(0.5 score has been increased in speaking after re-check).
> EOI Submitted: 27-May-2015(189 visa)
> EOI Points: 60
> ANZSCO code: 261311(Analyst Programmer)
> EOI Invitation:04-Dec-2015
> PCC Applied: 14-Jul-2015(Pune, India)
> PCC Granted: 15-Sep-2015
> Medical: examination held(05-Dec-2015)
> Documents Uploaded: Done
> CO Allocated: 15-Jan-2016(GSM Adelaide)
> Grant: 04-July-2016(Direct Grant)
> IED: 10-Dec-2016


Congrats buddy. My code is also same. So waiting for that soon. Can you please update the immitracker if you have an account there.


----------



## NGK

Congrats Seema and ravi !!! have a nice day .


----------



## manreetvirk

seema13 said:


> With the blessings of God....
> Finally, we got grant letter from DIBP Brisbane...
> Feeling so happy, relaxed and excited
> Few Details(189, 65 points, 261313,Lodged on 18th December 2015).
> And no employment verifications as far as I know.
> 
> Thanks to all who advised me for my queries!!!
> 
> I hope all get blessed with grant very soon!!!


Congrates


----------



## dakshch

Was waiting for july and its here but still no good news. There is hard luck, bad luck and then there is luck like ours, who have been waiting since 2015.

210 days and still NOTHING


----------



## gaus

seema13 said:


> With the blessings of God....
> Finally, we got grant letter from DIBP Brisbane...
> Feeling so happy, relaxed and excited
> Few Details(189, 65 points, 261313,Lodged on 18th December 2015).
> And no employment verifications as far as I know.
> 
> Thanks to all who advised me for my queries!!!
> 
> I hope all get blessed with grant very soon!!!


Congratulations Seema! All the best for future endeavors!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus

ravinain said:


> Finally received grant letter...
> below is my timeline for mobile users:
> 
> ACS Submitted: 20-Apr-2015
> ACS Received: 07-May-2015
> IELTS: 28-Feb-2015(8.5L 7.5R 7W 7S)(0.5 score has been increased in speaking after re-check).
> EOI Submitted: 27-May-2015(189 visa)
> EOI Points: 60
> ANZSCO code: 261311(Analyst Programmer)
> EOI Invitation:04-Dec-2015
> PCC Applied: 14-Jul-2015(Pune, India)
> PCC Granted: 15-Sep-2015
> Medical: examination held(05-Dec-2015)
> Documents Uploaded: Done
> CO Allocated: 15-Jan-2016(GSM Adelaide)
> Grant: 04-July-2016(Direct Grant)
> IED: 10-Dec-2016


Congratulations Ravi!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## raman123456

Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511 

25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
22-11-2015 || EOI Invite 
17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO

04-07-2016 || STILL WAITING FOR GRANT


contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done

KINDLY GUIDE WHAT TO DO NEXT.......................... ?????????????


----------



## saimails

Many congratulations Seema and Ravi..


----------



## saimails

dakshch said:


> Was waiting for july and its here but still no good news. There is hard luck, bad luck and then there is luck like ours, who have been waiting since 2015.
> 
> 210 days and still NOTHING


I don't know why every time you post with number of days, I feel like replying..  Maybe it might make u feel better...

Waiting for close to 300 days now, will complete 10 months by July 19. Have big hopes of getting in this month at least...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikaschandra

ravinain said:


> Finally received grant letter...
> below is my timeline for mobile users:
> 
> ACS Submitted: 20-Apr-2015
> ACS Received: 07-May-2015
> IELTS: 28-Feb-2015(8.5L 7.5R 7W 7S)(0.5 score has been increased in speaking after re-check).
> EOI Submitted: 27-May-2015(189 visa)
> EOI Points: 60
> ANZSCO code: 261311(Analyst Programmer)
> EOI Invitation:04-Dec-2015
> PCC Applied: 14-Jul-2015(Pune, India)
> PCC Granted: 15-Sep-2015
> Medical: examination held(05-Dec-2015)
> Documents Uploaded: Done
> CO Allocated: 15-Jan-2016(GSM Adelaide)
> Grant: 04-July-2016(Direct Grant)
> IED: 10-Dec-2016


Congratulations Ravi. Best wishes with your future endeavors


----------



## vikaschandra

raman123456 said:


> Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511
> 
> 25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 22-11-2015 || EOI Invite
> 17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
> 11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
> 08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO
> 
> 04-07-2016 || STILL WAITING FOR GRANT
> 
> 
> contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done
> 
> KINDLY GUIDE WHAT TO DO NEXT.......................... ?????????????


Nothing to be done. Just grab some more patience and wait for the good news


----------



## tikki2282

seema13 said:


> With the blessings of God....
> Finally, we got grant letter from DIBP Brisbane...
> Feeling so happy, relaxed and excited
> Few Details(189, 65 points, 261313,Lodged on 18th December 2015).
> And no employment verifications as far as I know.
> 
> Thanks to all who advised me for my queries!!!
> 
> I hope all get blessed with grant very soon!!!




Congrats


----------



## tikki2282

ravinain said:


> Finally received grant letter...
> 
> below is my timeline for mobile users:
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Submitted: 20-Apr-2015
> 
> ACS Received: 07-May-2015
> 
> IELTS: 28-Feb-2015(8.5L 7.5R 7W 7S)(0.5 score has been increased in speaking after re-check).
> 
> EOI Submitted: 27-May-2015(189 visa)
> 
> EOI Points: 60
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261311(Analyst Programmer)
> 
> EOI Invitation:04-Dec-2015
> 
> PCC Applied: 14-Jul-2015(Pune, India)
> 
> PCC Granted: 15-Sep-2015
> 
> Medical: examination held(05-Dec-2015)
> 
> Documents Uploaded: Done
> 
> CO Allocated: 15-Jan-2016(GSM Adelaide)
> 
> Grant: 04-July-2016(Direct Grant)
> 
> IED: 10-Dec-2016




Congrats


----------



## ravinain

Thanks everyone for wishes....


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Hi Guys, been following this forum for a while although i am from 190 side, just wanted to share i have got the grant today.
Thanks everyone for your support specially KeeDa you are doing an amazing service here mate.


----------



## jibzz

Congrats to those who got their grants today!! This day was lucky for many peple around!


----------



## deepgill

Congratulations friends who got their grant .&#55357;&#56464;&#55357;&#56464;&#55357;&#56464; and best of luck who are waiting&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## dakshch

saimails said:


> I don't know why every time you post with number of days, I feel like replying..  Maybe it might make u feel better...
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for close to 300 days now, will complete 10 months by July 19. Have big hopes of getting in this month at least...:fingerscrossed:




Well it doesn't make me feel better 
It just makes me feel sad for you and worry about myself. 7 months have been hard, can't even imagine what 10 would feel like.

Hope your wait comes to an end soon. Good luck brother.


----------



## bagri1989

*Default MARA agent vs normal consultancy vs apply on your own*

Hi all,
My profile is Software Engineer and interested in applying for Australia PR but I am little confused so need your valuable/expert suggestions to make decision.

What will be the difference if I apply for Australia PR via consultancy registered with Indian govt (not Mara agent -y axis, visa avenue) V/S consultancy having Mara agent (my immigration help or any other mara agent ).
Difference in terms of service, time span, money ( Mara is costly ), any other advantage 

Please suggest any consultancy in delhi and also price of their service


----------



## dakshch

25+ grants reported on immitracker today. Seeing how it's only about 3-5% of actual cases, its safe to assume that DIBP today issued more than 300 visas. 
And I wasn't one of them


----------



## ursvish

Friends,

Any one received grant in this month ? I am hoping July being the start of financial year, there is a chance of release.
I have been waiting for more than 3 months :confused2:


----------



## vikaschandra

ursvish said:


> Friends,
> 
> Any one received grant in this month ? I am hoping July being the start of financial year, there is a chance of release.
> I have been waiting for more than 3 months :confused2:


There has been more than 50 grants already reported including 189 & 190


----------



## NGK

Congrats to all who have their visas granted !!!!

frustration has taken over me . Honestly, i cant see a reason for the delay in my application. My pcc is also nearing expiration. Beginning to give up. Not sure if i can take this pressure of waiting anymore. Thinking about moving on and forgetting that i applied :sad:


----------



## IvS

NGK said:


> Congrats to all who have their visas granted !!!!
> 
> frustration has taken over me . Honestly, i cant see a reason for the delay in my application. My pcc is also nearing expiration. Beginning to give up. Not sure if i can take this pressure of waiting anymore. Thinking about moving on and forgetting that i applied :sad:


Same stuff, man. 
I don't quite understand how they can so easily neglect older applications.


----------



## seema13

saimails said:


> Many congratulations Seema and Ravi..


Thanks so much


----------



## seema13

tikki2282 said:


> Congrats


Thanks a lot


----------



## seema13

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations seema


Thanks a ton VikasChandra


----------



## seema13

NGK said:


> Congrats Seema and ravi !!! have a nice day .


Thanks so much


----------



## seema13

manreetvirk said:


> Congrates


Thanks a lot


----------



## seema13

gaus said:


> Congratulations Seema! All the best for future endeavors!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Thank a ton for your wishes


----------



## dakshch

For how many 2015 people has the wait ended ??


----------



## prasanthkrish

seema13 said:


> With the blessings of God....
> Finally, we got grant letter from DIBP Brisbane...
> Feeling so happy, relaxed and excited
> Few Details(189, 65 points, 261313,Lodged on 18th December 2015).
> And no employment verifications as far as I know.
> 
> Thanks to all who advised me for my queries!!!
> 
> I hope all get blessed with grant very soon!!!


Congrats .. all the best


----------



## prasanthkrish

ravinain said:


> Finally received grant letter...
> below is my timeline for mobile users:
> 
> ACS Submitted: 20-Apr-2015
> ACS Received: 07-May-2015
> IELTS: 28-Feb-2015(8.5L 7.5R 7W 7S)(0.5 score has been increased in speaking after re-check).
> EOI Submitted: 27-May-2015(189 visa)
> EOI Points: 60
> ANZSCO code: 261311(Analyst Programmer)
> EOI Invitation:04-Dec-2015
> PCC Applied: 14-Jul-2015(Pune, India)
> PCC Granted: 15-Sep-2015
> Medical: examination held(05-Dec-2015)
> Documents Uploaded: Done
> CO Allocated: 15-Jan-2016(GSM Adelaide)
> Grant: 04-July-2016(Direct Grant)
> IED: 10-Dec-2016


Congrats mate.. All the best


----------



## prasanthkrish

dakshch said:


> 25+ grants reported on immitracker today. Seeing how it's only about 3-5% of actual cases, its safe to assume that DIBP today issued more than 300 visas.
> And I wasn't one of them


Mate, any idea why there is no update from DIBP for so long in your case?


----------



## dakshch

prasanthkrish said:


> Mate, any idea why there is no update from DIBP for so long in your case?




"Your case is Under assessment and we will get back to you if we need anything" That's the only reply I have got whenever i have called DIBP. 

I will wait until the end of this week. If anything happens by then, good. Else i plan on calling them on Monday and give them a piece of my mind.


----------



## arun32

Congrats to all who got their grants.

For me waiting continues...


----------



## Shaivi

No grant today even on 2016 gang...is dibp close today


----------



## andreyx108b

Shaivi said:


> No grant today even on 2016 gang...is dibp close today




Too early. People will report as it gets later in the day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manreetvirk

Congratulations Seema..Best of luck for future..


----------



## Shaivi

andreyx108b said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No grant today even on 2016 gang...is dibp close today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too early. People will report as it gets later in the day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No each day people use to post early morning around 4.30 am start posting since 1st july in 2016 forum


----------



## andreyx108b

Ok. You can trust your observations. I trust statistics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaivi

One grant reported only on my immitracker


----------



## raspberry_0707

We are waiting for 13.5 months now.. still no luck


----------



## Rajaastha

raspberry_0707 said:


> We are waiting for 13.5 months now.. still no luck


Hi,
What about your PCC and medicals, is that still valid? Did CO asked to get a new one?


----------



## raspberry_0707

All our PCC are already expired, and our medicals will expire middle of this month. Still no contact from our CO. We already initiated the renewal of our PCCs, but we will wait for the CO before we redo our Medical exam.

It's so frustrating that the wait needs to extend beyond 12 months just because they have a lot of backlog and they are understaff.


----------



## Tenochitlan

andreyx108b said:


> Ok. You can trust your observations. I trust statistics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Something is wrong with your statistics. It's only two 189 grants and one 190 grant for today.


----------



## andreyx108b

Tenochitlan said:


> Something is wrong with your statistics. It's only two 189 grants and one 190 grant for today.




What time did they came through?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbahs

raspberry_0707 said:


> We are waiting for 13.5 months now.. still no luck


I personally know three cases of my friends, there cases goes to external checks and it took more than 14 months or so to get the grant. 

I am expecting same for my case and might be it is true for you.

your 14 months are about to finish and hopefully grant come soon.

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

Rabbahs said:


> I personally know three cases of my friends, there cases goes to external checks and it took more than 14 months or so to get the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> I am expecting same for my case and might be it is true for you.
> 
> 
> 
> your 14 months are about to finish and hopefully grant come soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




There are those who wait for 18+ month... Seems like all are on external checks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbahs

Shaivi said:


> No grant today even on 2016 gang...is dibp close today


Still early morning time in Australia.


----------



## Shaivi

Any grants?


----------



## raspberry_0707

We got an email from our CO just now, requesting for new PCC and to redo the Medical Exam.  Finally!!! We can see the end of the tunnel.


----------



## tusharbapu87

raspberry_0707 said:


> We got an email from our CO just now, requesting for new PCC and to redo the Medical Exam.  Finally!!! We can see the end of the tunnel.


Good morning friends
You are not alone i also waiting from very long time for grant but i think DIBP does not listen us. may this in july they will grant our visa


----------



## amit.aswani

Hi all,
I have got 65 in pte, and have filed EOI for software engineer category for 189 visa. My agent told me that my nomination has not been picked on 4th July when some of their clients, who have 79+ in pte, have got the nominations. 
So, what is the probability of me getting the nomination call for 189 visa with 65 points?
Or should I apply for South Australia - 190 visa ? which is currently open, but for that I will need to pay 50,000 INR to my agent that includes SA fee of AUD $200 as well.


----------



## Rajaastha

raspberry_0707 said:


> We got an email from our CO just now, requesting for new PCC and to redo the Medical Exam.  Finally!!! We can see the end of the tunnel.


Ohh. Finally they asked ....:confused2:


----------



## Shaivi

What about todays statastics???i can see no visas on my immitracker


----------



## jibzz

Finally its a grant 

All the best to the guys waiting for theirs..


----------



## dakshch

Will call DIBP tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed


----------



## manreetvirk

jibzz said:


> Finally its a grant
> 
> All the best to the guys waiting for theirs..


congrates..


----------



## aimaustralia

Hi seniors, today CO contacted me and asked for spouse's functional english. My wife hasn't taken any english exam and I am willing to pay second installment. What should I write to case officer. If I send my CO email explaining that I want to pay second installment, then should I also press Information Provided button, after sending email.


----------



## jibzz

aimaustralia said:


> Hi seniors, today CO contacted me and asked for spouse's functional english. My wife hasn't taken any english exam and I am willing to pay second installment. What should I write to case officer. If I send my CO email explaining that I want to pay second installment, then should I also press Information Provided button, after sending email.


What is the qualification of your wife? If she has a university degree, I would recommend taking a letter from university stating the mode of teaching was English and submit it to the CO. It will save you the hastle to take the exam for her. 
I have done the same and this is acceptable to them.


----------



## jibzz

manreetvirk said:


> congrates..


Thanks!


----------



## Shaivi

Hi.congrats.can u share ypur timeline did u get grant today?


----------



## jibzz

Shaivi said:


> Hi.congrats.can u share ypur timeline did u get grant today?


Hi. All infomration is already there in my signature!


----------



## dakshch

So i just called DIBP and guess what, same reply that your application is being processed and the co will contact you if he needs anything else. Well the damn CO hasn't contacted me in the last 6 months and they say there is nothing that they can do, and be patient.
My patience has run out. I don't care what they decide just give me some real response. My life is a mess right now. I have given up on a promotion and a significant pay hike, because that would bind me to a new contract. All plans i had made have gone to a waste, the family pressure to settle down is increasing day by day and all they ask me is to drop my plan and stay here, and this delay is helping their case.


----------



## ursvish

Does anyone know for employment verification whom does DIBP contact from the company ?


----------



## Shaivi

jibzz said:


> Finally its a grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to the guys waiting for theirs..


Congrats..plz share your timeline


----------



## Rabbahs

dakshch said:


> So i just called DIBP and guess what, same reply that your application is being processed and the co will contact you if he needs anything else. Well the damn CO hasn't contacted me in the last 6 months and they say there is nothing that they can do, and be patient.
> My patience has run out. I don't care what they decide just give me some real response. My life is a mess right now. I have given up on a promotion and a significant pay hike, because that would bind me to a new contract. All plans i had made have gone to a waste, the family pressure to settle down is increasing day by day and all they ask me is to drop my plan and stay here, and this delay is helping their case.


Waiting is the game


----------



## saimails

dakshch said:


> So i just called DIBP and guess what, same reply that your application is being processed and the co will contact you if he needs anything else. Well the damn CO hasn't contacted me in the last 6 months and they say there is nothing that they can do, and be patient.
> My patience has run out. I don't care what they decide just give me some real response. My life is a mess right now. I have given up on a promotion and a significant pay hike, because that would bind me to a new contract. All plans i had made have gone to a waste, the family pressure to settle down is increasing day by day and all they ask me is to drop my plan and stay here, and this delay is helping their case.


Same here...I had called them day before yest and got the same damn reply saying your application is under routine processing. I asked them how can it be routine if it has taken close to 10 months now. All she says is that your appln is under some checks and we will have to wait for the result...n she said it can take anywhere between 2 months to 2 years for taking a decision on these visas....

Heaven knows whats happening...they should at least provide proper statuses...


----------



## jibzz

dakshch said:


> So i just called DIBP and guess what, same reply that your application is being processed and the co will contact you if he needs anything else. Well the damn CO hasn't contacted me in the last 6 months and they say there is nothing that they can do, and be patient.
> My patience has run out. I don't care what they decide just give me some real response. My life is a mess right now. I have given up on a promotion and a significant pay hike, because that would bind me to a new contract. All plans i had made have gone to a waste, the family pressure to settle down is increasing day by day and all they ask me is to drop my plan and stay here, and this delay is helping their case.


You timelines are quite similar to me. Your grant is on the way! July is your lucky month, I am telling you.


----------



## jibzz

Shaivi said:


> Congrats..plz share your timeline


Thanks. Timeline is already there under my signature.
263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
189 (60 points)
PTE Academic: 11th Aug 2015 (Lis: 72, Rea: 85, Spe: 83, Wri: 74)
ACS Positive:1st Sep 2015
EOI lodged - 1st Sep 2015
Invitation - 5th Nov 2015
VISA lodged - 18th Dec 2015
CO - 7th Jan 2016
Fulfilled all requirements: 23rd March 2016
Visa Grant - 7th July 2016
IED: 12th Jan 2017


----------



## dakshch

jibzz said:


> Thanks. Timeline is already there under my signature.
> 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> 189 (60 points)
> PTE Academic: 11th Aug 2015 (Lis: 72, Rea: 85, Spe: 83, Wri: 74)
> ACS Positive:1st Sep 2015
> EOI lodged - 1st Sep 2015
> Invitation - 5th Nov 2015
> VISA lodged - 18th Dec 2015
> CO - 7th Jan 2016
> Fulfilled all requirements: 23rd March 2016
> Visa Grant - 7th July 2016
> IED: 12th Jan 2017




No employment verification for you either ??
Did you hear from the CO after january ?? 
Tried calling them??


----------



## jibzz

dakshch said:


> No employment verification for you either ??
> Did you hear from the CO after january ??
> Tried calling them??


Job verification was done for me. Dont remember exact date but was somewhere around Feb I guess. 
May last CO contact was in March.
I have called them around 8-10 times. Was lucky only once when a lady asked for passport # to pull up the information though she wasnt able to give exact status. Others just asked for the timelines and asked me to wait!


----------



## akadri

I finished all needed additional information on aug2015, (police, medical, etc)
Im lebanese.
189 visa
I applied via lawyer office and they told me it is under security check.
It is almost a year now.
Please advise if any similar experience and what is the average waiting time for such cases.


----------



## vikaschandra

akadri said:


> I finished all needed additional information on aug2015, (police, medical, etc)
> Im lebanese.
> 189 visa
> I applied via lawyer office and they told me it is under security check.
> It is almost a year now.
> Please advise if any similar experience and what is the average waiting time for such cases.


As far as I know nothing can be said for the cases which undergo external security checks. All you got to donis wait and pray that the outcome is announced soon


----------



## Rabbahs

akadri said:


> I finished all needed additional information on aug2015, (police, medical, etc)
> Im lebanese.
> 189 visa
> I applied via lawyer office and they told me it is under security check.
> It is almost a year now.
> Please advise if any similar experience and what is the average waiting time for such cases.


Three of my friend go through sec check, one Lebanese, and got grant after 14 months.
so hold tight bro


----------



## sheersh_srivastava

vijay35 said:


> we faced a similar problem and my wife had to resign from her job along with her colleague who signed the reference letter. DIBP contacted the HR of the company. We dint know that it is against the company policy (the one in which my wife was working) to get any reference letter and we ended up in a big mess. HR dint give a positive reply for the roles and responsibilities though the ones mentioned were exactly true. We now landed up with 'Natural justice' notice from DIBP and it is more than 10 months since we heard back from them.


OMG That's frighting to know.. !! However , I have informed all the HRs in my previous company and current company about the possible verification and shared the affidavit which I had uploaded in DIBP application. They looked cool, but just keeping my fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nightcrawler

Hi akadri 

see that you are a Lebanese applicant applied in August 2015 and there is no visa grant so far.
However, we are a group of Syrians and Lebanese applicants sharing our experience and questions with eachothers on a what's app group.
If you are interested to join our group please send me your mobile number in a private message .


----------



## dakshch

Any grants today ?? 
Just first two days of july saw grants, been dry since. Why you sleeping again DIBP ??


----------



## Prash2533

dakshch said:


> Any grants today ??
> Just first two days of july saw grants, been dry since. Why you sleeping again DIBP ??


Myimmitracker has one grant reported today.


----------



## manreetvirk

waiting specially for gaus and many others grant..


----------



## gaus

manreetvirk said:


> waiting specially for gaus and many others grant..


Thanks Mate!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## buddha77

Hello, my agent told me that there may be a integrity check for your application by the DIBP.
What does that mean? and would it delay my grant? what happens in this check? what can I expect?
Pl advice.


----------



## sm_adil2002

AOA, You are still waiting for the lucky grant. Me too waiting for 9 months. Dont know why they are taking this much time.


----------



## sm_adil2002

gaus said:


> Thanks Mate!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


AOA, You are still waiting for the lucky grant. Me too waiting for 9 months. Dont know why they are taking this much time.


----------



## dakshch

218 days and counting


----------



## Shaivi

Any one with 351311 got visa???


----------



## Kirkoven

Rabbahs said:


> Three of my friend go through sec check, one Lebanese, and got grant after 14 months.
> so hold tight bro



Hi Rabbah,

Can You please elaborate about your Lebanese friend who got the grant in 14 months regarding his lodgement date and PR date...

It seems that the waiting period for us is very long.


----------



## harinderjitf5

my friend got grant yesterday.


----------



## deepgill

harinderjitf5 said:


> my friend got grant yesterday.


Ccongratulations.. harinder💐


----------



## Majician

jibzz said:


> Thanks. Timeline is already there under my signature.
> 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> 189 (60 points)
> PTE Academic: 11th Aug 2015 (Lis: 72, Rea: 85, Spe: 83, Wri: 74)
> ACS Positive:1st Sep 2015
> EOI lodged - 1st Sep 2015
> Invitation - 5th Nov 2015
> VISA lodged - 18th Dec 2015
> CO - 7th Jan 2016
> Fulfilled all requirements: 23rd March 2016
> Visa Grant - 7th July 2016
> IED: 12th Jan 2017


Congrats, when do you plan to move??

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## deepgill

Hello guyz i wana ask about visa stamp... have i need visa stamp on our passport? We got arrival stamped on our passport on airport. Have i need to go immigration office for any updation. We are still living with our friend didn't go the state we got sponsered yet becoz we are searching rental house.
Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

deepgill said:


> Hello guyz i wana ask about visa stamp... have i need visa stamp on our passport? We got arrival stamped on our passport on airport. Have i need to go immigration office for any updation. We are still living with our friend didn't go the state we got sponsered yet becoz we are searching rental house.
> Thanks


There is no visa label provided on the passport anymore it is just the grant letter and the VEVO


----------



## ghuman123

*EOI login problem after invitATION*

HI Seniors
I got Invitation for 489.I clicked apply visa on skillselect page and after 11/18 pages i clicked save and logged out from iim site.Then i again i clicked apply visa through skillselect page.The its asking me login username and password on immi site that i have never created.I dont know how to login.But its not login automatically as it was doing first time.
Please help on that.


----------



## andreyx108b

ghuman123 said:


> HI Seniors
> 
> I got Invitation for 489.I clicked apply visa on skillselect page and after 11/18 pages i clicked save and logged out from iim site.Then i again i clicked apply visa through skillselect page.The its asking me login username and password on immi site that i have never created.I dont know how to login.But its not login automatically as it was doing first time.
> 
> Please help on that.




Hm... You never created an account before?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaivi

Any grant today??


----------



## raghum4u

I wish i had lodged my VISA post feb-2016... Surprised and disappointed to see people getting visa in 20 days to one month. And we guys on 2015- waiting beyond 6-months. God knows why such differentiation or what bad luck we had..


----------



## jibzz

Majician said:


> Congrats, when do you plan to move??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Thanks. Planning for validation in November and final move in 2017. Wat about you?


----------



## Majician

jibzz said:


> Thanks. Planning for validation in November and final move in 2017. Wat about you?


I was there last month, though final move would be somewhere end of 2018 or beggining of 2019, which city do you plan to move

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## jibzz

Majician said:


> I was there last month, though final move would be somewhere end of 2018 or beggining of 2019, which city do you plan to move
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Oh great! So how was the experience? 
I am planning for Sydney. Have couple of friends already there and another one planning to move with me (he has also got his grant).


----------



## dakshch

raghum4u said:


> I wish i had lodged my VISA post feb-2016... Surprised and disappointed to see people getting visa in 20 days to one month. And we guys on 2015- waiting beyond 6-months. God knows why such differentiation or what bad luck we had..




They have forgotten about the 2015 applicants.

220 days... still NOTHING


----------



## manreetvirk

dakshch said:


> They have forgotten about the 2015 applicants.
> 
> 220 days... still NOTHING


Nothing to say except be patient...


----------



## Sennara

dakshch said:


> They have forgotten about the 2015 applicants.
> 
> 220 days... still NOTHING


Hope you get the grant soon. It'll come definitely. Hang in there.


----------



## shahshyam2007

dakshch said:


> They have forgotten about the 2015 applicants.
> 
> 220 days... still NOTHING


You should write to them man ! Tell them that your life is on hold awaiting the outcome. 220 days is too much !!!


----------



## IvS

shahshyam2007 said:


> You should write to them man ! Tell them that your life is on hold awaiting the outcome. 220 days is too much !!!


Haha, I'm 248 and there is many more of us...


----------



## Greg1946

IvS said:


> shahshyam2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should write to them man ! Tell them that your life is on hold awaiting the outcome. 220 days is too much !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I'm 248 and there is many more of us...
Click to expand...

330 days . I think the issue is the process they have in place. This is what I have gathered on cases they decide to verify 

We upload documents. Case officer looks at the documents between 28 to 60 days 

Forwards the documents to ASIO or any other team for verification 

The verification team will accordingly review the case based on their own timelines . Assuming it would be 30 to 60 days 

There after sent for verification . Now we are at the mercy of the verification body to certify our documents to be genuine, etc 

Post verification case sent back to the CO queue 

Same cycle again - based on workload another 30/60/90 days

Never ending story if the case goes through this cycle.


----------



## Majician

Hey guys,
I understand the agony of waiting but all of you will get your grants soon, I also had a painful wait from 4th Dec 2015 to 30th May 2016 with no correspondence in between. But on 30th May when I wokeup I had grant emails when I was expecting least !!!

Cheer up !!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## IvS

Majician said:


> Hey guys,
> I understand the agony of waiting but all of you will get your grants soon, I also had a painful wait from 4th Dec 2015 to 30th May 2016 with no correspondence in between. But on 30th May when I wokeup I had grant emails when I was expecting least !!!
> 
> Cheer up !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Thanks man! Somehow it became really hard to cheer up lately. They are giving grants to fresh applicants, which is great! However, the oldies are completely abandoned. The worst thing is that we don't know where and why we are stuck. Checks? Mishandling of application at DIBP? Mishandling at ASIO? We don't know and nobody would tell. And complaints to DIBP lead to nowhere, and you can complain to IGIS only after a year since the application date, and email replies are generic, and people over the phone are sometimes near angry for no reason. Moreover, recently DIBP refused to give me a very basic advice on bridging visas referring me to website or asking to ... hire an agent... Really? All this stuff just builds up. I personally feel rather helpless and fooled in a way.


----------



## dakshch

Greg1946 said:


> 330 days . I think the issue is the process they have in place. This is what I have gathered on cases they decide to verify
> 
> We upload documents. Case officer looks at the documents between 28 to 60 days
> 
> Forwards the documents to ASIO or any other team for verification
> 
> The verification team will accordingly review the case based on their own timelines . Assuming it would be 30 to 60 days
> 
> There after sent for verification . Now we are at the mercy of the verification body to certify our documents to be genuine, etc
> 
> Post verification case sent back to the CO queue
> 
> Same cycle again - based on workload another 30/60/90 days
> 
> Never ending story if the case goes through this cycle.




I wonder whats so special about other exactly same cases, which get processed in 20 days or 1 month or within 3 months ??

I have uploaded all docs, everything else is similar to those other applications, then why 3 times the processing time ??


----------



## Greg1946

With you mate. Feel demotivated every single day. 11 months is way too long and I have been patiently waiting 

The only option is to keep our hopes alive and be patient 

I am sure we will get a positive outcome at the earliest 

Difficult times


----------



## vinaydavid

Dec 10, 2015 is the last CO contact.
I have no clue on the status of my application. 

What could be the reason for such a long delay with no CO contact whatsoever?
Do we have any other way, apart from waiting????


----------



## raghum4u

IvS said:


> Thanks man! Somehow it became really hard to cheer up lately. They are giving grants to fresh applicants, which is great! However, the oldies are completely abandoned. The worst thing is that we don't know where and why we are stuck. Checks? Mishandling of application at DIBP? Mishandling at ASIO? We don't know and nobody would tell. And complaints to DIBP lead to nowhere, and you can complain to IGIS only after a year since the application date, and email replies are generic, and people over the phone are sometimes near angry for no reason. Moreover, recently DIBP refused to give me a very basic advice on bridging visas referring me to website or asking to ... hire an agent... Really? All this stuff just builds up. I personally feel rather helpless and fooled in a way.


True buddy, i also had similar experience of the staff when i asked for the status, she said since you have agent , communication will be through them. Days for tough to pass


----------



## IvS

raghum4u said:


> True buddy, i also had similar experience of the staff when i asked for the status, she said since you have agent , communication will be through them. Days for tough to pass


But I don't have an agent. My problem was that I found information at the website regarding bridging visas somewhat confusing and expressed my concern. The answer was: read the website or hire an agent to deal with that. But wait a minute, I'm calling an organisation in charge and asking a super-reasonable question, just to clarify an ambiguity..

My problem was that I am currently on a student visa which expires soon. Then I'll be on BVA. Then in a couple of months I will finish my course and my visa would be void, because the condition of enrolment will not be satisfied. In terms of conditions BVA is attached to the previous substantive visa. So my question was would BVA be also void and I would become unlawful? If so, shall I apply for BVC? But eligibility criteria for BVC are a bit vague.

Maybe you guys or your friends had a similar experience and know how the bridging system works?


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

vinaydavid said:


> Dec 10, 2015 is the last CO contact.
> I have no clue on the status of my application.
> 
> What could be the reason for such a long delay with no CO contact whatsoever?
> Do we have any other way, apart from waiting????




Just call to DIBP or email them...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5

Is physical verification a part of external check ?


----------



## tikki2282

harinderjitf5 said:


> Is physical verification a part of external check ?




Not a mandatory requirement but they may or mayn't. Purely depends on them and luck 

Seniors: please add.


----------



## Hi there

Hi experts. I have got familiar with this forum recently and found it amazing. Thank you for such a good forum. 

Does anyone know how much time after paying VAC 2 (second instalment of visa for spouse functional english) the visa is granted? How long it would take at most? 

Thank you


----------



## KeeDa

Hi there said:


> Hi experts. I have got familiar with this forum recently and found it amazing. Thank you for such a good forum.
> 
> Does anyone know how much time after paying VAC 2 (second instalment of visa for spouse functional english) the visa is granted? How long it would take at most?
> 
> Thank you


Anywhere from a few hours to a few weeks at max. VAC2 is asked for only when the visa is ready to be granted.


----------



## ygr1402

raghum4u said:


> True buddy, i also had similar experience of the staff when i asked for the status, she said since you have agent , communication will be through them. Days for tough to pass


Hi,
Last week I had contacted a MARA agent and filled the form 956, When he had mailed from his ID, The DIBP team has responsed and gave the generic answer. I don't understand why they are not repsonding form pur personal email ID's.


----------



## raspberry_0707

Yes. Finally they asked. It's a sign that the External Security Check is finish, and they are already preparing for the grant. Otherwise, they will not ask us to redo our Medical Exam. I will keep you posted.




Rajaastha said:


> Ohh. Finally they asked ....:confused2:


----------



## andreyx108b

raspberry_0707 said:


> Yes. Finally they asked. It's a sign that the External Security Check is finish, and they are already preparing for the grant. Otherwise, they will not ask us to redo our Medical Exam. I will keep you posted.




One of the guys in the forum had to repeat medicals 2 years in a row...  

Its not a sign. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raspberry_0707

Ohhh.. sounds very encouraging.. thanks!



andreyx108b said:


> One of the guys in the forum had to repeat medicals 2 years in a row...
> 
> Its not a sign.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holdon

This is my first post on this website and greatly appreciates efforts by countless people making it easy for newbies like me to gather valuable info off this platform. I need advice for myself so that I dont have to contact agents and fill out unnecessary forms. 

I have already applied for 189 visa waiting for grant to arrive. I applied back in April 2016 and havent heard anything so far from CO. Have submitted necessary documents along with medicals. Now I realized that this wait could last over 8 months or so based on fellow EF members timelines. In the meanwhile can I apply for subclass 600 (Family sponsored visitor visa) for 6 months so that I can spend time with my brother in Australia sort of family vacation and in the meanwhile I wait for 189 grant. Is it something possible?


----------



## vikaschandra

holdon said:


> This is my first post on this website and greatly appreciates efforts by countless people making it easy for newbies like me to gather valuable info off this platform. I need advice for myself so that I dont have to contact agents and fill out unnecessary forms.
> 
> I have already applied for 189 visa waiting for grant to arrive. I applied back in April 2016 and havent heard anything so far from CO. Have submitted necessary documents along with medicals. Now I realized that this wait could last over 8 months or so based on fellow EF members timelines. In the meanwhile can I apply for subclass 600 (Family sponsored visitor visa) for 6 months so that I can spend time with my brother in Australia sort of family vacation and in the meanwhile I wait for 189 grant. Is it something possible?


Hold On my friend you will get your grant just matter of time


----------



## Majician

Hey guys !!!! No grants these days???

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

Majician said:


> Hey guys !!!! No grants these days???
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk




Just first 2 days of the month saw a down pour of grants. Been dry after that. 

Everyone was excited that July would end their wait, but it's been a disappointment so far.


----------



## andreyx108b

Majician said:


> Hey guys !!!! No grants these days???
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk




Bro very slow now.... :;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatfcb

*Regarding 189 visa*

263111 (Computer Network and Systems
Engineer) I have 60 points for 189 visa. Is their any cutoff for this 263111 ANZSCO code?. Just wanted to know how long it will take to receive an invitation 263111 ANZSCO code.

For 489 Visa I have 70 Points. Kindly advise me. which is the best option 189, 190 or 489.


----------



## vikaschandra

venkatfcb said:


> 263111 (Computer Network and Systems
> Engineer) I have 60 points for 189 visa. Is their any cutoff for this 263111 ANZSCO code?. Just wanted to know how long it will take to receive an invitation 263111 ANZSCO code.
> 
> For 489 Visa I have 70 Points. Kindly advise me. which is the best option 189, 190 or 489.


Indeed 189 since it gives you an advantage to move freely to any state for job search
190 you have moral obligation to stay within the state for 2 years but then yes it gives you 5 extra points to secure ITA
489 is not PR so you would not have advantages as a PR holder would receive. 

go for 189 or 190


----------



## venkatfcb

vikaschandra said:


> Indeed 189 since it gives you an advantage to move freely to any state for job search
> 190 you have moral obligation to stay within the state for 2 years but then yes it gives you 5 extra points to secure ITA
> 489 is not PR so you would not have advantages as a PR holder would receive.
> 
> go for 189 or 190



Thank you for the reply. How long it will take to receive an invitation for this 263111 ANZSCO code.


----------



## vikaschandra

venkatfcb said:


> Thank you for the reply. How long it will take to receive an invitation for this 263111 ANZSCO code.


Well you can post your question on the right thread for clarity

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-189-eoi-invitations-july-2016-round-81.html

I cannot say for sure on how much time it would take


----------



## Harish Chander

Hi Guys, I am going to apply for vetassess validation and following are the details... please help me in if there is anything I have missed and should be careful about.

Skilled Visa 189

Academic qualifications:
Correspondence MBA mark sheets,
Correspondence BSC-IT mark sheets,
1 year regular diploma in information technology mark sheets and further secondary schooling.

Professional:
Total 5.5years of experience working in MNCs
Filing only latest company with 3.5years of experience just to prevent getting documents from the previous companies as i calculated my points and its 65 with 7 in IELTS.

Experience documents:Joining letter with all appraisal+promotion letters + last 1year payslips + Form16 of last 3 years + bank statement of last 3 years + Tax returns of last 3 years +with the statutory letter where my senior will mentioned my job responsibilities.

Then in cover letter I have mentioned all the details starting from my birth to qualification + work experience.

PLEASE HELP in getting rid of following queries:

1.Somebody told me that all skilled basis openings get closed in first 10 days of July and now I have to wait for another year.
2.What is next of Vetassess approval, I have heard about EOI submission but what will be the process till end or getting final VISA from AUS govt.?
3. Is it necessary to have lawyer contact number on certified documents or his employee code will be enough.
4. Will there be any problem related to correspondence education.
5. Do I make consolidated bunches of certified scan documents, like one for all educational docs and other for professional and next if passport then banking proof and etc..

Thanks,


----------



## vikaschandra

Harish Chander said:


> Hi Guys, I am going to apply for vetassess validation and following are the details... please help me in if there is anything I have missed and should be careful about.
> 
> Skilled Visa 189
> 
> Academic qualifications:
> Correspondence MBA mark sheets,
> Correspondence BSC-IT mark sheets,
> 1 year regular diploma in information technology mark sheets and further secondary schooling.
> 
> Professional:
> Total 5.5years of experience working in MNCs
> Filing only latest company with 3.5years of experience just to prevent getting documents from the previous companies as i calculated my points and its 65 with 7 in IELTS.
> 
> Experience documents:Joining letter with all appraisal+promotion letters + last 1year payslips + Form16 of last 3 years + bank statement of last 3 years + Tax returns of last 3 years +with the statutory letter where my senior will mentioned my job responsibilities.
> 
> Then in cover letter I have mentioned all the details starting from my birth to qualification + work experience.
> 
> PLEASE HELP in getting rid of following queries:
> 
> 1.Somebody told me that all skilled basis openings get closed in first 10 days of July and now I have to wait for another year.
> 2.What is next of Vetassess approval, I have heard about EOI submission but what will be the process till end or getting final VISA from AUS govt.?
> 3. Is it necessary to have lawyer contact number on certified documents or his employee code will be enough.
> 4. Will there be any problem related to correspondence education.
> 5. Do I make consolidated bunches of certified scan documents, like one for all educational docs and other for professional and next if passport then banking proof and etc..
> 
> 
> Thankx,


Harish thanks for your question. We here at the forum would love to help. 

Firstly I would advise that you choose the right thread to post the question as this thread is put in place to discuss post visa lodge queries. 

Secondly, wait for some time when you post the question and someone will comeback at their convenient time to answer the questions. Posting same question on multiple threads might not get you quicker answer rather people might ignore it since the same set of people follow almost all the threads. 

Now answer to your questions 

1. Skilled immigrations goes throughout he year provided the quota is available. The ceiling of the occupation codes get revised every year on 1st July. So do not worry if not this year then next year it will come through

2. Upon positive assessment and adequate band score in language test you need to assess yourself to see if you meet the eligibility criteria of scoring minimum 60 points for SC 189 and 55 for SC 190. And thereby you can lodge your Expression of Interest on skill select either for 189 or 190

For 189 you wait for the invitation rounds to happen to get Your ITA

Upon receiving ITA you pay the visa fees and lodge for the visa. Go for medicals and upload all evidences for points claimed. And then wait once again for Visa Grant

3. Just stamp signature and date should be fine

4. I would advise you email Vetasses and get clear confirmation on it

5. Make separate batches of employment documents, Education documents, Travel documents etc. 
different sets for each applicant if you have Dependents 

Hope this helps.


----------



## dakshch

Does anyone have an idea why we are not seeing any grants ?? 

July was suppose to come with loads of grants, but it's nothing like that, its worse than ever.


----------



## sahil4343

Hi 
i got Natural justice letter from DIAC on 10 march in employment verification and replied to that letter within time limit and Case officer has send me the acknowledgement after 1 month stating that they have received my email and all supporting documents now they will further assess my claims

but it has been 4 months now, No reply from Case officer 
pls advise me what i should do now ?

Thanks


----------



## Hi there

Hi friends, 
I paid VAC 2 for the spouse English two weeks ago. I have not uploaded any receipt of the payment on the immiacount because the status in not "information requested" Should I upload the receipt on the immiaccount website? 

Thanks


----------



## Majician

Hi there said:


> Hi friends,
> I paid VAC 2 for the spouse English two weeks ago. I have not uploaded any receipt of the payment on the immiacount because the status in not "information requested" Should I upload the receipt on the immiaccount website?
> 
> Thanks


You can upload documents to your immi account as long as a decision is made to your application, though they must know that you have paid, it is always good to keep your account updated

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Prash2533

Hi there said:


> Hi friends,
> I paid VAC 2 for the spouse English two weeks ago. I have not uploaded any receipt of the payment on the immiacount because the status in not "information requested" Should I upload the receipt on the immiaccount website?
> 
> Thanks


Can you please let us know what exact amount you paid as VAC2 and what was the mode of payment?

If possible please add your timelines in your signatures. It will give us an idea how much time it took to get the grant after paying VAC2 charges.


----------



## Hi there

Majician said:


> You can upload documents to your immi account as long as a decision is made to your application, though they must know that you have paid, it is always good to keep your account updated
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Thank you Majician for your reply. 
I just uploaded the receipt which I got from immiaccount website on the immiaccount website (I got it from "payment mangement" section and attached it in the documents). Also I emailed it to them. 

Thanks once again.


----------



## Hi there

Prash2533 said:


> Can you please let us know what exact amount you paid as VAC2 and what was the mode of payment?
> 
> If possible please add your timelines in your signatures. It will give us an idea how much time it took to get the grant after paying VAC2 charges.


It is AUD 4885 and can be paid via different ways like the website they introduce in the invoice (Postbillpay).


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Need help - 

I was transferred within the same company to another location. I don't have original employment contract but have the transfer contract where they have mentioned my initial joining date. Is it sufficient proof that I worked from the previous date. I have other documents like payslip, referral letter to support my initial joining date.


----------



## vikaschandra

nishesh.koirala said:


> Need help -
> 
> I was transferred within the same company to another location. I don't have original employment contract but have the transfer contract where they have mentioned my initial joining date. Is it sufficient proof that I worked from the previous date. I have other documents like payslip, referral letter to support my initial joining date.


Yes it should work


----------



## verma.rajput

Hi Members of the forum,

I received following result on Immi site under new application for *My Health Declaration*

*For my daughter *

Health clearance provided – no action required (HAP ID )
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer​
*While for me and my wife it is saying*
Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic
to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's
migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.​

So, would there be any other response I must wait for or *shall I lodge my visa application now*?

Thanks,
Aman


----------



## kawal_547

verma.rajput said:


> Hi Members of the forum,
> 
> I received following result on Immi site under new application for *My Health Declaration*
> 
> *For my daughter *
> 
> Health clearance provided – no action required (HAP ID )
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer​
> *While for me and my wife it is saying*
> Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic
> to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's
> migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.​
> 
> So, would there be any other response I must wait for or *shall I lodge my visa application now*?
> 
> Thanks,
> Aman


Aman, you should lodge your visa application.

Med results are not disclosed to applicants.

They are directly uploaded and the results are only viewable to immigration department.

As per the statement mentioned by you, this is usually for those where results are fine.

So do not worry and lodge your application.

All the best


----------



## maglev

guys need ur advice plz , i filled form 80 and about education detaiils i listed primary, middle and high school . however after submitting i realized that i didnot mention my activities during gaps between schools which were national summer holidays, are we expected to mention what we were doing in summer between schools? more over , are we expected to list summer holidays after every year in each school as a gap and mention our activities for 12 summers since start of our education???? cuz if YES , that sounds really really hard


----------



## akadri

Nightcrawler , im not able to send u private message to add me on whatsapp group of lebanese and syrians.

It says i dont have permission.
How can we manage it.
U can send me your mobile and i Will whtsapp u.!?


----------



## akadri

vikaschandra said:


> As far as I know nothing can be said for the cases which undergo external security checks. All you got to donis wait and pray that the outcome is announced soon


yes I hope that too


----------



## akadri

Rabbahs said:


> Three of my friend go through sec check, one Lebanese, and got grant after 14 months.
> so hold tight bro


oops ..too much :S


----------



## akadri

nightcrawler said:


> Hi akadri
> 
> see that you are a Lebanese applicant applied in August 2015 and there is no visa grant so far.
> However, we are a group of Syrians and Lebanese applicants sharing our experience and questions with eachothers on a what's app group.
> If you are interested to join our group please send me your mobile number in a private message .


couldn't pm u ..please add my number : <*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## maglev

Kelschiao said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am a bit confused...
> 
> Please can anyone tell me if they listed ALL their school courses in Form 80 Education section.
> 
> In the form it says "Full name of course or description of research/Thesis and supervisor details" but in a separate document attached by my CO, there is a list of Form 80 instructions which says this
> 
> "All educational history including primary, secondary and tertiary education - please
> 
> include the dates, name and address of institution, country and name of course for
> 
> each course you are attending, have completed or have withdrawn from. You must
> 
> indicate all activity during the period between the completion of your studies and
> 
> your examination."
> 
> which is a LOT more detailed then what the form is asking for...so I am not sure which to follow...help!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> EOI Submitted: 25 May 2015
> Invited: 9 July 2015
> 189 Lodged: 30 July 2015
> CO Contact: 14 Sept 2015
> Grant: waiting


would u plz update us with what u did?? i was asked the same


----------



## sheersh_srivastava

sahil4343 said:


> Hi
> i got Natural justice letter from DIAC on 10 march in employment verification and replied to that letter within time limit and Case officer has send me the acknowledgement after 1 month stating that they have received my email and all supporting documents now they will further assess my claims
> 
> but it has been 4 months now, No reply from Case officer
> pls advise me what i should do now ?
> 
> Thanks


HI,

However I am unsure, what t do next but I am just curious about the reason for natural justice letter,
and have you hired any agent or processing everything on your own.


----------



## Rabbahs

Roy1108 said:


> Hi Guys, I have submitted an EOI for accountant general on 18th July with 75 points. How long do you think I will need to wait to get the invitation?


check https://myimmitracker.com/

multiple posts might not help.


----------



## Kirkoven

akadri said:


> couldn't pm u ..please add my number : <*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


akadri, in order to be able to send and receive private messages, you need to have a minimum of 10 posts.


----------



## vinaydavid

With the GRACE of Lord Jesus Christ....

Me & my family have received our GRANT today morning!
Oh..what a relief!

I would like to take this moment to Thank all the senior members of the forum for helping me with the valuable information when needed. You guys are doing an 'AWESOME' job. Appreciated!!!

As said by the other members in the forum that, after a 'Grant' then the real questions pops up...When to go? Where to go? Job? Family? and many more..... 

Here is the detailed timelines....

01/12/2015 - Visa Lodged
10/12/2015 - CO Contact - (Requested for list of docs)
10/12/2015 - Uploaded All Required Docs - (Including F80, PCC,...)
13/02/2016 - Reminder Mail to GSM Brisbane
03/05/2016 - Received mail from AHC asking about R&R (Current Company)
25/07/2016 - GRANT


----------



## nishesh.koirala

vinaydavid said:


> With the GRACE of Lord Jesus Christ....
> 
> Me & my family have received our GRANT today morning!
> Oh..what a relief!
> 
> I would like to take this moment to Thank all the senior members of the forum for helping me with the valuable information when needed. You guys are doing an 'AWESOME' job. Appreciated!!!
> 
> As said by the other members in the forum that, after a 'Grant' then the real questions pops up...When to go? Where to go? Job? Family? and many more.....
> 
> Here is the detailed timelines....
> 
> 01/12/2015 - Visa Lodged
> 10/12/2015 - CO Contact - (Requested for list of docs)
> 10/12/2015 - Uploaded All Required Docs - (Including F80, PCC,...)
> 13/02/2016 - Reminder Mail to GSM Brisbane
> 03/05/2016 - Received mail from AHC asking about R&R (Current Company)
> 25/07/2016 - GRANT


Congrats ..!! Njoy ur life ahead . All the best ..!!


----------



## gaus

vinaydavid said:


> With the GRACE of Lord Jesus Christ....
> 
> Me & my family have received our GRANT today morning!
> Oh..what a relief!
> 
> I would like to take this moment to Thank all the senior members of the forum for helping me with the valuable information when needed. You guys are doing an 'AWESOME' job. Appreciated!!!
> 
> As said by the other members in the forum that, after a 'Grant' then the real questions pops up...When to go? Where to go? Job? Family? and many more.....
> 
> Here is the detailed timelines....
> 
> 01/12/2015 - Visa Lodged
> 10/12/2015 - CO Contact - (Requested for list of docs)
> 10/12/2015 - Uploaded All Required Docs - (Including F80, PCC,...)
> 13/02/2016 - Reminder Mail to GSM Brisbane
> 03/05/2016 - Received mail from AHC asking about R&R (Current Company)
> 25/07/2016 - GRANT


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## vikaschandra

vinaydavid said:


> With the GRACE of Lord Jesus Christ....
> 
> Me & my family have received our GRANT today morning!
> Oh..what a relief!
> 
> I would like to take this moment to Thank all the senior members of the forum for helping me with the valuable information when needed. You guys are doing an 'AWESOME' job. Appreciated!!!
> 
> As said by the other members in the forum that, after a 'Grant' then the real questions pops up...When to go? Where to go? Job? Family? and many more.....
> 
> Here is the detailed timelines....
> 
> 01/12/2015 - Visa Lodged
> 10/12/2015 - CO Contact - (Requested for list of docs)
> 10/12/2015 - Uploaded All Required Docs - (Including F80, PCC,...)
> 13/02/2016 - Reminder Mail to GSM Brisbane
> 03/05/2016 - Received mail from AHC asking about R&R (Current Company)
> 25/07/2016 - GRANT


congratulations mate


----------



## manreetvirk

vinaydavid said:


> With the GRACE of Lord Jesus Christ....
> 
> Me & my family have received our GRANT today morning!
> Oh..what a relief!
> 
> I would like to take this moment to Thank all the senior members of the forum for helping me with the valuable information when needed. You guys are doing an 'AWESOME' job. Appreciated!!!
> 
> As said by the other members in the forum that, after a 'Grant' then the real questions pops up...When to go? Where to go? Job? Family? and many more.....
> 
> Here is the detailed timelines....
> 
> 01/12/2015 - Visa Lodged
> 10/12/2015 - CO Contact - (Requested for list of docs)
> 10/12/2015 - Uploaded All Required Docs - (Including F80, PCC,...)
> 13/02/2016 - Reminder Mail to GSM Brisbane
> 03/05/2016 - Received mail from AHC asking about R&R (Current Company)
> 25/07/2016 - GRANT


Congrates and same feeling here...


----------



## Prash2533

vinaydavid said:


> With the GRACE of Lord Jesus Christ....
> 
> Me & my family have received our GRANT today morning!
> Oh..what a relief!
> 
> I would like to take this moment to Thank all the senior members of the forum for helping me with the valuable information when needed. You guys are doing an 'AWESOME' job. Appreciated!!!
> 
> As said by the other members in the forum that, after a 'Grant' then the real questions pops up...When to go? Where to go? Job? Family? and many more.....
> 
> Here is the detailed timelines....
> 
> 01/12/2015 - Visa Lodged
> 10/12/2015 - CO Contact - (Requested for list of docs)
> 10/12/2015 - Uploaded All Required Docs - (Including F80, PCC,...)
> 13/02/2016 - Reminder Mail to GSM Brisbane
> 03/05/2016 - Received mail from AHC asking about R&R (Current Company)
> 25/07/2016 - GRANT


Congrats buddy...It better late than never.
Wish you all the best for your future endeavor


----------



## maglev

guys when listing educational history as asked by CO , there are gaps of 2-3 months between each school and the next one , i.g. between elementary and middle schools and between middle and secondary.....are those considered gaps??? i already submitted form 80 ,should i submit an explanation letter about those gaps to avoid extra delays , or submit a new form??? thanks in advance


----------



## vinaydavid

Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## karan.khosla88

Hi All,

First of all I want to thank everyone here for providing so value able information to the newbies. Its really great and helps a lot.

Now, talking about my case, I applied for visa 189 on 17th March and still haven't got the golden email yet. Below are my time stamps. I applied for myself and my spouse together (as I got married on 24th Feb, 2016). The CO asked me submit Form 80 for both of us along with medicals and proof our our relationship which I did on 10th April, 2016. Since then, my status is stuck on "Assessment in Progress".

I am not sure if they have contacted my employer or not. As I haven't disclosed the same in my company so I am confused whether I should go to them and ask or not.

Moreover, in my spouse's Form-80, I had mentioned all the details related to her employment. However, she left her current organization on 1st July, 2016 and is not working anywhere as of now. Please let me know if I should go ahead and inform DIBP about her current job status or not? And will they be happy with the Resignation acceptance email as she doesn't have got her relieving letter yet?

Please confirm these two point.

Thanks in advance,
Karan


======================================
Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO-263111
PTE - Overall - 79/90
ACS Applied - 11 Dec 2015
ACS +ve Result Received - 17 Dec 2015
EOI 189 (60 Points) - 22 Dec 2015
Invitation - 22 Jan 2016
Visa Lodgement - 17 Mar 2016
CO Contact - 2 Apr 2016 (GSM Brisbane)
Documents Uploaded - 10 Apr 2016
Reminder Email to CO - 12 July 2016 (But no reply, apart from the automated response)
Employment verification: Not sure
Grant - ???????
======================================


----------



## Spark23

Guys, Please I need your help. 

I have applied my 189 visa and uploaded all docs to them in Dec 2015, There have been several contacts from CO, the last one was in May. 

Now, my Australian Police Check seems to be expired ( last on was issued June 2015) . 

Should I start preparing a new AFP letter even without the CO asking or should I just wait for the CO contact?

Thanks


----------



## Aashuaust81

Spark23 said:


> Guys, Please I need your help.
> 
> I have applied my 189 visa and uploaded all docs to them in Dec 2015, There have been several contacts from CO, the last one was in May.
> 
> Now, my Australian Police Check seems to be expired ( last on was issued June 2015) .
> 
> Should I start preparing a new AFP letter even without the CO asking or should I just wait for the CO contact?
> 
> Thanks


I think YES GO AHEAD. & also upload it before CO comes to your case.


----------



## mukeshsharma

yupp , fill 1022 form and attach relieving letter/ resignation acceptance letter or anyother employement proof . and do it ASAP. 




karan.khosla88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all I want to thank everyone here for providing so value able information to the newbies. Its really great and helps a lot.
> 
> Now, talking about my case, I applied for visa 189 on 17th March and still haven't got the golden email yet. Below are my time stamps. I applied for myself and my spouse together (as I got married on 24th Feb, 2016). The CO asked me submit Form 80 for both of us along with medicals and proof our our relationship which I did on 10th April, 2016. Since then, my status is stuck on "Assessment in Progress".
> 
> I am not sure if they have contacted my employer or not. As I haven't disclosed the same in my company so I am confused whether I should go to them and ask or not.
> 
> Moreover, in my spouse's Form-80, I had mentioned all the details related to her employment. However, she left her current organization on 1st July, 2016 and is not working anywhere as of now. Please let me know if I should go ahead and inform DIBP about her current job status or not? And will they be happy with the Resignation acceptance email as she doesn't have got her relieving letter yet?
> 
> Please confirm these two point.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Karan
> 
> 
> ======================================
> Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO-263111
> PTE - Overall - 79/90
> ACS Applied - 11 Dec 2015
> ACS +ve Result Received - 17 Dec 2015
> EOI 189 (60 Points) - 22 Dec 2015
> Invitation - 22 Jan 2016
> Visa Lodgement - 17 Mar 2016
> CO Contact - 2 Apr 2016 (GSM Brisbane)
> Documents Uploaded - 10 Apr 2016
> Reminder Email to CO - 12 July 2016 (But no reply, apart from the automated response)
> Employment verification: Not sure
> Grant - ???????
> ======================================


----------



## karan.khosla88

Thanks Mukesh for the confirmation.


----------



## tikki2282

vinaydavid said:


> With the GRACE of Lord Jesus Christ....
> 
> Me & my family have received our GRANT today morning!
> Oh..what a relief!
> 
> I would like to take this moment to Thank all the senior members of the forum for helping me with the valuable information when needed. You guys are doing an 'AWESOME' job. Appreciated!!!
> 
> As said by the other members in the forum that, after a 'Grant' then the real questions pops up...When to go? Where to go? Job? Family? and many more.....
> 
> Here is the detailed timelines....
> 
> 01/12/2015 - Visa Lodged
> 10/12/2015 - CO Contact - (Requested for list of docs)
> 10/12/2015 - Uploaded All Required Docs - (Including F80, PCC,...)
> 13/02/2016 - Reminder Mail to GSM Brisbane
> 03/05/2016 - Received mail from AHC asking about R&R (Current Company)
> 25/07/2016 - GRANT




Congrats


----------



## ursvish

raspberry_0707 said:


> Ohhh.. sounds very encouraging.. thanks!


<02 Sep 15 - Docs sent for Ext Security Check >

How do we get to know that docs have been sent for external check ? do they update us ?


----------



## omkar13

Its good to see that 2015 applicants are receiving grant this july 2016.
Just to let everyone know I applied for 189 on 6 Nov 2015 and was waiting for the immigration people for verification and process update so desperately.
Luckily just got news from my past employee that Australian Immigration department visited their office on 27 July 2016 to verify my employment. A team 3 to 4 people came to verify my employment. They asked several questions until they were satisfied.
SO much excited now as the employment verification is done after waiting for 9 months.
Hope to hear updates from them soon.
Best luck for everyone waiting for their grant! I think they are gonna process the 2015 applicants soon.


----------



## Rabbahs

omkar13 said:


> Its good to see that 2015 applicants are receiving grant this july 2016.
> Just to let everyone know I applied for 189 on 6 Nov 2015 and was waiting for the immigration people for verification and process update so desperately.
> Luckily just got news from my past employee that Australian Immigration department visited their office on 27 July 2016 to verify my employment. A team 3 to 4 people came to verify my employment. They asked several questions until they were satisfied.
> SO much excited now as the employment verification is done after waiting for 9 months.
> Hope to hear updates from them soon.
> Best luck for everyone waiting for their grant! I think they are gonna process the 2015 applicants soon.


I applied on same date and still waiting


----------



## jass123

Hello everyone,

I am preparing for launching EOI for 189,but before doing the same thing I have a query.

Actually I have 8 years of experience in an automobile industry.
I was appointed as Graduate engineer trainee in 2008. Still working in the same company but the question is my agent says that your Ist year experience will not be count far ,so in that case your exp. Is 7 years, means u will not get the maximum marks"30" for your experience under GSM.

PL COMMENT, WHETHER IT IS POSSIBLE TO GET 30 OR NOT.

THANKS


----------



## rahitab

*Procedure to add newborn*

Hello Everyone..
Me and my wife had Australian PR (subclass 189) completed with our initial entry last year in November. At present we are working in Kuwait. We have a newborn baby girl delivered last week. I would like to know the visa procedure for my newborn baby and whatever the relevant documents will be needed applying for her visa process.

Your reply will be highly appreciated and will be a great help.

Regards
lane::car:


----------



## jsbhatia

Hi Guys,
We received long awaited grant on 26th July 2016. Since last 3 months, I have been calling the department and this month after my call, they initiated employee verification which was completed on 20th July. You can check my timeline in my signature


----------



## vibhu1310

I had got a natural justice letter on 25 July 2016 . Which states that i have provied bogus information . My employer had shifted his office and they were not able to find the office premise. Plus the contact number provided in my work experience letter is of the office reception . Apparently nobody had picked the phone up . 

Letter stated that i had provided bogus information and they were not able to locate the company.

I had called up the reception number and somebody had picked the phone up . I had chat with HR also regarding any verification done for me , he had not recieved any calls.

I am planning to provide new office address , HR phone number , salary slip and bank statement .

Should i do any thing more ? And i believe i have 28 days to respond to the natural justice letter.

Feeling disheartened with this natural justice department letter.

Visa Lodged - 21 Nov 2015
CO Contact - 22 Jan 2016
Natural Justice Letter - 25 July 2016


----------



## jahanzeb84

vibhu1310 said:


> I had got a natural justice letter on 25 July 2016 . Which states that i have provied bogus information . My employer had shifted his office and they were not able to find the office premise. Plus the contact number provided in my work experience letter is of the office reception . Apparently nobody had picked the phone up .
> 
> Letter stated that i had provided bogus information and they were not able to locate the company.
> 
> I had called up the reception number and somebody had picked the phone up . I had chat with HR also regarding any verification done for me , he had not recieved any calls.
> 
> I am planning to provide new office address , HR phone number , salary slip and bank statement .
> 
> Should i do any thing more ? And i believe i have 28 days to respond to the natural justice letter.
> 
> Feeling disheartened with this natural justice department letter.
> 
> Visa Lodged - 21 Nov 2015
> CO Contact - 22 Jan 2016
> Natural Justice Letter - 25 July 2016


Did you claimed points for work experience? If so, how many points did you claimed for work experience only?


----------



## Aashuaust81

vibhu1310 said:


> I had got a natural justice letter on 25 July 2016 . Which states that i have provied bogus information . My employer had shifted his office and they were not able to find the office premise. Plus the contact number provided in my work experience letter is of the office reception . Apparently nobody had picked the phone up .
> 
> Letter stated that i had provided bogus information and they were not able to locate the company.
> 
> I had called up the reception number and somebody had picked the phone up . I had chat with HR also regarding any verification done for me , he had not recieved any calls.
> 
> I am planning to provide new office address , HR phone number , salary slip and bank statement .
> 
> Should i do any thing more ? And i believe i have 28 days to respond to the natural justice letter.
> 
> Feeling disheartened with this natural justice department letter.
> 
> Visa Lodged - 21 Nov 2015
> CO Contact - 22 Jan 2016
> Natural Justice Letter - 25 July 2016


Feel bad for u. But do not loose hope. I will suggest u to also get a letter from your HR that they have shifted their company from this add to new add. Might this also help. & I m sure if you are right than u will get your PR SOON. 
Are u from India? If yes which city? 
God bless u


----------



## sol79

vibhu1310 said:


> I had got a natural justice letter on 25 July 2016 . Which states that i have provied bogus information . My employer had shifted his office and they were not able to find the office premise. Plus the contact number provided in my work experience letter is of the office reception . Apparently nobody had picked the phone up .
> 
> Letter stated that i had provided bogus information and they were not able to locate the company.
> 
> I had called up the reception number and somebody had picked the phone up . I had chat with HR also regarding any verification done for me , he had not recieved any calls.
> 
> I am planning to provide new office address , HR phone number , salary slip and bank statement .
> 
> Should i do any thing more ? And i believe i have 28 days to respond to the natural justice letter.
> 
> Feeling disheartened with this natural justice department letter.
> 
> Visa Lodged - 21 Nov 2015
> CO Contact - 22 Jan 2016
> Natural Justice Letter - 25 July 2016


Don't worry about it. Explain your case to them with the updated contact details of your employer.

Natural Justice letters are there for you to provide clarifications in such cases. It's not necessarily a bad thing, else they would have rejected your application.


----------



## Harj

Hi all , my agent has applied for 189 and he has not uploaded any doc just wondering is it normal? Do they do it later as I have given all the docs to him please advice


----------



## Abhi6060

Harj said:


> Hi all , my agent has applied for 189 and he has not uploaded any doc just wondering is it normal? Do they do it later as I have given all the docs to him please advice




Agents usually upload documents after CO contact. It certainly delays visa but don't worry. If you can wait.


----------



## Harj

*Harj*



Abhi6060 said:


> Agents usually upload documents after CO contact. It certainly delays visa but don't worry. If you can wait.



Thanks , and I also have imported application to my immi acount will it be any issues ?


----------



## vibhu1310

Aashuaust81 said:


> Feel bad for u. But do not loose hope. I will suggest u to also get a letter from your HR that they have shifted their company from this add to new add. Might this also help. & I m sure if you are right than u will get your PR SOON.
> Are u from India? If yes which city?
> God bless u


I am planning to meet HR on Monday will ask him if he can provide me any letter regarding this . Yes I am from India (New Delhi)


----------



## sahil4343

Hi, 
need your help

i have applied for accountant occupation in July 2015 and received Natural justice letter in March 2016 and replied to that letter within 28days

now my status in immiaccount is changed from Application Received to Finalized and in my immi account says the correspondence has been to my primary email address, i checked my email account nothing has been received and i also check in VEVO with my TRN number its says you dont have an australian visa 

before this status changed i got one email from skill select that my skill select account has been ceased due to following reasion
1. you have being granted visa
2.you have refused a visa
3.you have not respond to 2 EOI inviatin
4.you have withdraw your visa application
5.immigration department has cancelled my skill select account

please advise me i am really worried


----------



## Majician

sahil4343 said:


> Hi,
> need your help
> 
> i have applied for accountant occupation in July 2015 and received Natural justice letter in March 2016 and replied to that letter within 28days
> 
> now my status in immiaccount is changed from Application Received to Finalized and in my immi account says the correspondence has been to my primary email address, i checked my email account nothing has been received and i also check in VEVO with my TRN number its says you dont have an australian visa
> 
> before this status changed i got one email from skill select that my skill select account has been ceased due to following reasion
> 1. you have being granted visa
> 2.you have refused a visa
> 3.you have not respond to 2 EOI inviatin
> 4.you have withdraw your visa application
> 5.immigration department has cancelled my skill select account
> 
> please advise me i am really worried


Dont you see grants in your immi account

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## sahil4343

no i cant see anything like that just the status has changed to finalized

i am really worried 

pls help me


----------



## Majician

sahil4343 said:


> no i cant see anything like that just the status has changed to finalized
> 
> i am really worried
> 
> pls help me


Check your junk email and trash folder again

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## sahil4343

Majician said:


> Check your junk email and trash folder again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


i have check everything in my email i did not received anything 

before you got the grant letter, did you get any email from skill select ?? and immi account status has changed to finalized ??


----------



## sahil4343

Majician said:


> Check your junk email and trash folder again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


i have check everything in my email i did not received anything :noidea:

before you got the grant letter, did you get any email from skill select ?? and immi account status has changed to finalized ??


----------



## Majician

sahil4343 said:


> i have check everything in my email i did not received anything :noidea:
> 
> before you got the grant letter, did you get any email from skill select ?? and immi account status has changed to finalized ??


Yes you get email from skillselect when you get your grant, the same what you have written

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## manreetvirk

sahil4343 said:


> i have check everything in my email i did not received anything :noidea:
> 
> before you got the grant letter, did you get any email from skill select ?? and immi account status has changed to finalized ??


Check your immi account's mailbox..You can find all correspondence there.


----------



## manreetvirk

Harj said:


> Hi all , my agent has applied for 189 and he has not uploaded any doc just wondering is it normal? Do they do it later as I have given all the docs to him please advice


yes it is normal..


----------



## Abhi6060

Harj said:


> Thanks , and I also have imported application to my immi acount will it be any issues ?




Don't worry. But don't make any changes. Your agent will know that.


----------



## sahil4343

Majician said:


> Yes you get email from skillselect when you get your grant, the same what you have written
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


if my guess is not wrong they will send the email in next 2 or 3 working days, i will wait for email 

Thanks for you help i will keep post update if get any response


----------



## sahil4343

manreetvirk said:


> Check your immi account's mailbox..You can find all correspondence there.


Hi

yes i have checked my immi account`s mailbox also there is no email i have only previous emails which they have send to my email address

may they not send yet i wait for 2 or 3 days 

thanks for response


----------



## s_aliasad83

Hello Guys,

I want to take an assitance on my case. 
I lodged the visa on 06/07/2015 and in September 2015 CO assigned, requesting for Medical and further employment evidences.

I have submitted all the evidences and done the Medical for myself and my daughter but due to wife pregnancy she didnt go for her xRay test.

I have informed the same to CO in Oct 2015 and he replied to put the case on-hold and ask me the delivery date. 

Then on 25th March 2016, I updated CO to add newborn in my existing application (providing Birth certificate), which he replied on 22nd June to provide Form1022 and newborn passport. 
Meanwhile my wife went for xRay test as well.
On 29th June, I have submitted the passport and Form1022.

I'm still waiting for CO response to add my newborn bady. Do i need to send him any reminder or shall I wait more?

Also, now they will start my Employment verification? or they have done it before? as one of my employer got call in October last year before putting the case onhold. 

Please advise me on my queries.

Thanks,
Asad


----------



## s_aliasad83

sorry i mentioned wrong date in my last msgs. 
I updated CO on 25th May 2016 to add newborn to my existing application (providing Birth certificate), which he replied on 22nd June to provide Form1022 and newborn passport. On 29th June, I have submitted the passport and Form1022.


----------



## nightcrawler

Hi there

Where are you from Asad? I am asking because I am in the same situation with you(applied July 6th 2015).

Your application is undergoing a security check I think


----------



## jay_endra

s_aliasad83 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I want to take an assitance on my case.
> I lodged the visa on 06/07/2015 and in September 2015 CO assigned, requesting for Medical and further employment evidences.
> 
> I have submitted all the evidences and done the Medical for myself and my daughter but due to wife pregnancy she didnt go for her xRay test.
> 
> I have informed the same to CO in Oct 2015 and he replied to put the case on-hold and ask me the delivery date.
> 
> Then on 25th March 2016, I updated CO to add newborn in my existing application (providing Birth certificate), which he replied on 22nd June to provide Form1022 and newborn passport.
> Meanwhile my wife went for xRay test as well.
> On 29th June, I have submitted the passport and Form1022.
> 
> I'm still waiting for CO response to add my newborn bady. Do i need to send him any reminder or shall I wait more?
> 
> Also, now they will start my Employment verification? or they have done it before? as one of my employer got call in October last year before putting the case onhold.
> 
> Please advise me on my queries.
> 
> Thanks,
> Asad


Adding your New Born within the application is very easy process, you just have to send Baby Passport, Birth Certificate, Polio Certificate ( not Sure but they ask from High Risk Country ) and Form 1022, your baby will be added in 5-7 days.
I have mailed to CO for adding New Born within the application on 1st July 2016, Baby added on 6th July, Requested for baby HAP Id on same day, got reply from CO with HAP id on 7th July.

You can write to CO and inquire about the status any time


----------



## s_aliasad83

nightcrawler said:


> Hi there
> 
> Where are you from Asad? I am asking because I am in the same situation with you(applied July 6th 2015).
> 
> Your application is undergoing a security check I think


I'm from Pakistan but live in UAE, and my newborn also born in UAE and he doesnt visit Pakistan yet.


----------



## s_aliasad83

jay_endra said:


> Adding your New Born within the application is very easy process, you just have to send Baby Passport, Birth Certificate, Polio Certificate ( not Sure but they ask from High Risk Country ) and Form 1022, your baby will be added in 5-7 days.
> I have mailed to CO for adding New Born within the application on 1st July 2016, Baby added on 6th July, Requested for baby HAP Id on same day, got reply from CO with HAP id on 7th July.
> 
> You can write to CO and inquire about the status any time


As per the member responses in this forum, it very easy process. My main concern is the time.
I've submitted all the documents for newborn as you mentioned (and what CO requested in his email) more then one month but still didn't get any response.
I suspect its because of the peak hours like in july/august and my CO is GSMBrisbain.

Can you please tell me, did you get any email from CO or its automatically updated on your immi account? 

Thanks,
Asad


----------



## jay_endra

s_aliasad83 said:


> As per the member responses in this forum, it very easy process. My main concern is the time.
> I've submitted all the documents for newborn as you mentioned (and what CO requested in his email) more then one month but still didn't get any response.
> I suspect its because of the peak hours like in july/august and my CO is GSMBrisbain.
> 
> Can you please tell me, did you get any email from CO or its automatically updated on your immi account?
> 
> Thanks,
> Asad


Yes I got the reply from CO , regarding New born added to the application, my team I'd from Brisbane!
You can ask about the status to CO Brisbane.
Thnx
Jay


----------



## andreyx108b

nightcrawler said:


> Hi there
> 
> Where are you from Asad? I am asking because I am in the same situation with you(applied July 6th 2015).
> 
> Your application is undergoing a security check I think




Based on a few grants, seems like they have cleared may 2015 backlog...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nightcrawler

andreyx108b said:


> nightcrawler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Where are you from Asad? I am asking because I am in the same situation with you(applied July 6th 2015).
> 
> Your application is undergoing a security check I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on a few grants, seems like they have cleared may 2015 backlog...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Not all, there is one applicant I know from may still not granted yet


----------



## ygr1402

I want to let know that last week on Friday, People from refferal team had visited my former employer office to know the details of emplyment.

But unfortunately the HR is on leave on that day.

They had given their contact (visting card) information in the office and said they are going to send an formal email and need to respond to that.

My worry is, Are they going to send an formal email (or) Do they visit my Employer office again ? What if the people are not available when the refferal team visits the location/Office?

Is it going to take more time in finalsiing my application?



Software Developer 
ACS +ve Mar 2015 
PTE +ve Jun 2015
EOI submitted 189 65 points June 2015
Invited - July 2015 
Lodged VISA Application 6th July 2015
Medical 13 July 2015
Co Contacted 01 Sep 2015 (asked for form 80 and PCC Offshore) 
Doc Submitted: 02 Sep 2015 
No contact, Until included my Wife in current application after marriage
Included Wife application - 12 Jan 2016
CO Contacted 04 Feb 2016(asked for Wife PCC offshore)
No contact after that,
Physical Job verification : 29 June 2016 in my previous company
Visa Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## seledi

I studied till 12th std in Sharjah(UAE) and completed my Bachelors in India. I have been working in an IT firm in India for the last 4 years. I have read in the online forums that for PCC compliance, we are required to furnish PCC from all countries where we have lived for more than an year since the age of 16. In the above case, I would be required to get the PCC from India as well as UAE.

My queries are -

1) My UAE visa has expired, so how do I get the UAE PCC from India ?
2) Do we need Indian PCC for applying UAE PCC ?

Any guidance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## seledi

ygr1402 said:


> I want to let know that last week on Friday, People from refferal team had visited my former employer office to know the details of emplyment.
> 
> But unfortunately the HR is on leave on that day.
> 
> They had given their contact (visting card) information in the office and said they are going to send an formal email and need to respond to that.
> 
> My worry is, Are they going to send an formal email (or) Do they visit my Employer office again ? What if the people are not available when the refferal team visits the location/Office?
> 
> Is it going to take more time in finalsiing my application?
> 
> 
> 
> Software Developer
> ACS +ve Mar 2015
> PTE +ve Jun 2015
> EOI submitted 189 65 points June 2015
> Invited - July 2015
> Lodged VISA Application 6th July 2015
> Medical 13 July 2015
> Co Contacted 01 Sep 2015 (asked for form 80 and PCC Offshore)
> Doc Submitted: 02 Sep 2015
> No contact, Until included my Wife in current application after marriage
> Included Wife application - 12 Jan 2016
> CO Contacted 04 Feb 2016(asked for Wife PCC offshore)
> No contact after that,
> Physical Job verification : 29 June 2016 in my previous company
> Visa Grant: :fingerscrossed:



Yes, employment verifications always delays the grant.
The team will send an email asking to confirm the related documents like payslips, employment letters and roles and responsibilites.

Most cases the the HR wont confirm the roles and responsibilities, in that case you might recieve a call from high commission delhi and will strat discusiing more about your roles and responsibilites.

Thanks,
Seledi


----------



## saimails

Is there any way to escalate or lodge a complaint for delay in receiving any kind of response or decision on visa?

Waiting for more than 10 months now without any communication, absolutely losing it...


----------



## nightcrawler

why your application is taking that much time ? you are not from a high risk country !
is your application undergoing a security check ?


----------



## nightcrawler

ygr1402 said:


> I want to let know that last week on Friday, People from refferal team had visited my former employer office to know the details of emplyment.
> 
> But unfortunately the HR is on leave on that day.
> 
> They had given their contact (visting card) information in the office and said they are going to send an formal email and need to respond to that.
> 
> My worry is, Are they going to send an formal email (or) Do they visit my Employer office again ? What if the people are not available when the refferal team visits the location/Office?
> 
> Is it going to take more time in finalsiing my application?
> 
> 
> 
> Software Developer
> ACS +ve Mar 2015
> PTE +ve Jun 2015
> EOI submitted 189 65 points June 2015
> Invited - July 2015
> Lodged VISA Application 6th July 2015
> Medical 13 July 2015
> Co Contacted 01 Sep 2015 (asked for form 80 and PCC Offshore)
> Doc Submitted: 02 Sep 2015
> No contact, Until included my Wife in current application after marriage
> Included Wife application - 12 Jan 2016
> CO Contacted 04 Feb 2016(asked for Wife PCC offshore)
> No contact after that,
> Physical Job verification : 29 June 2016 in my previous company
> Visa Grant: :fingerscrossed:


why your application is taking that much time ? you are not from a high risk country !
is your application undergoing a security check ?


----------



## s_aliasad83

jay_endra said:


> Yes I got the reply from CO , regarding New born added to the application, my team I'd from Brisbane!
> You can ask about the status to CO Brisbane.
> Thnx
> Jay


Hi,

I send a follow up email to my CO but I did not received the default ACK email from GSM BRISBAIN (saying "Your email has been received"). is it normal or shall i send an email again?

Thanks,
Asad


----------



## KeeDa

s_aliasad83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I send a follow up email to my CO but I did not received the default ACK email from GSM BRISBAIN (saying "Your email has been received"). is it normal or shall i send an email again?
> 
> Thanks,
> Asad


Emails asking about status are rarely replied to. The auto-ACK email you received also says so. Check the _Allocation dates and Status Enquiries_ section in that auto reply, it is clearly stated _Status requests will not receive a response_

Calling them these days isn't helping either.


----------



## wasim.yousaf

s_aliasad83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I send a follow up email to my CO but I did not received the default ACK email from GSM BRISBAIN (saying "Your email has been received"). is it normal or shall i send an email again?
> 
> Thanks,
> Asad


It is mormal. You will get the reply of your email within a week or two.

This email is auto reply and confirmation thst your email has recieved by dibp

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

nightcrawler said:


> why your application is taking that much time ? you are not from a high risk country !
> is your application undergoing a security check ?


India also falls under High Risk Country


----------



## vikaschandra

seledi said:


> I studied till 12th std in Sharjah(UAE) and completed my Bachelors in India. I have been working in an IT firm in India for the last 4 years. I have read in the online forums that for PCC compliance, we are required to furnish PCC from all countries where we have lived for more than an year since the age of 16. In the above case, I would be required to get the PCC from India as well as UAE.
> 
> My queries are -
> 
> 1) My UAE visa has expired, so how do I get the UAE PCC from India ?
> 2) Do we need Indian PCC for applying UAE PCC ?
> 
> Any guidance will be greatly appreciated.


You can make an online request for Good Conduct Certificate from Sharjah check here

You can procees to request UAE PCC before Getting Indian PCC as they are not dependent on each other


----------



## ygr1402

Thanks for your Reply


----------



## ygr1402

nightcrawler said:


> why your application is taking that much time ? you are not from a high risk country !
> is your application undergoing a security check ?


Not sure why my application is taking time for making decision. After including my wife in the current application, There was an Employer verifcaation in Feb 16.
After that I didn't heard anything from CO.

Last week I came to know there was a visit to the former employer office.


----------



## Rabbahs

Just received following request from CO, please let me know how this statuary declaration would look like. I am currently in Australia and can take declaration from Australian citizens,

Certified copy of your passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) pagePassports for children are generally valid for five years. If the passport was obtained whenthe child was an infant, considerable physical changes to facial features are likely to haveoccurred over the validity period. As the examining doctor for NAME (DOB,M) was unable to confirm their identity from the passport photo, a Statutory Declaration will be required. The declarationshould have appropriate photographic evidence that the child presented for their medicalexamination is the same as the child photographed in the passport and the declarant shouldconfirm that all the photos in the declaration are of the same child.If a statutory declaration cannot be provided by an Australian citizen or permanentresident (who is not the child’s relative) the child must be requested to undertake a newhealth examination performed with a new passport that accurately portrays their currentappearance.


----------



## Majician

Rabbahs said:


> Just received following request from CO, please let me know how this statuary declaration would look like. I am currently in Australia and can take declaration from Australian citizens,
> 
> Certified copy of your passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) pagePassports for children are generally valid for five years. If the passport was obtained whenthe child was an infant, considerable physical changes to facial features are likely to haveoccurred over the validity period. As the examining doctor for NAME (DOB,M) was unable to confirm their identity from the passport photo, a Statutory Declaration will be required. The declarationshould have appropriate photographic evidence that the child presented for their medicalexamination is the same as the child photographed in the passport and the declarant shouldconfirm that all the photos in the declaration are of the same child.If a statutory declaration cannot be provided by an Australian citizen or permanentresident (who is not the child’s relative) the child must be requested to undertake a newhealth examination performed with a new passport that accurately portrays their currentappearance.


Oh my god, level of verification and proof, but why it was asked in the first place, my daughter 3 and a half, doesnt even appear near to the picture she has in the passport, and it is true for everyone, what do you think is the reason behind this query??

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbahs

Majician said:


> Oh my god, level of verification and proof, but why it was asked in the first place, my daughter 3 and a half, doesnt even appear near to the picture she has in the passport, and it is true for everyone, what do you think is the reason behind this query??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


I think photo on passport was taken when my son was only few days old and now he is also 3.5 ... Photo with close eyes lol

Do you know how to get this declaration ? What will be the format of doc and what kind of photo ?? Please ??


----------



## Majician

Rabbahs said:


> I think photo on passport was taken when my son was only few days old and now he is also 3.5 ... Photo with close eyes lol
> 
> Do you know how to get this declaration ? What will be the format of doc and what kind of photo ?? Please ??


Well do you have a relative who is Australian Citizen or permanent resident?

What I can extract from the request is that you need to have pictures for your child from the time the passport was made till date, enough numbers and time periods which can prove he is the same baby as in passport, and let your relative write a declaration that he/she personally knows the child and he is the same as in the passport.

And attach those pics and send !!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepa Sai

Hi, myself n my husband are waiting since sep 2015. We lodged application in the month of sep, CO contacted us in oct n we replied next day, verification hapnd in feb 2016, since then waiting without any clue on what's happening with our application. No Words to express our pain, everyday begins with new hope n ends with disappointment, feel extremely helpless&#55357;&#56850;&#55357;&#56850;. We are reading this forum for months now..it is giving us strength really, there are people waiting like us n we are not exceptions, have seen pages which crossed 30 in a day n we are hardly finding posts Now in this thread. 10.5 months over n still hoping n waiting. Please pray for us n we pray n wish all 2015 poor applicants to get the plantinum diamond golden visa soon.&#55357;&#56911; Lets target to close this 2015 thread with a happy note &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Greg1946

Deepa Sai said:


> Hi, myself n my husband are waiting since sep 2015. We lodged application in the month of sep, CO contacted us in oct n we replied next day, verification hapnd in feb 2016, since then waiting without any clue on what's happening with our application. No Words to express our pain, everyday begins with new hope n ends with disappointment, feel extremely helpless&#55357;&#56850;&#55357;&#56850;. We are reading this forum for months now..it is giving us strength really, there are people waiting like us n we are not exceptions, have seen pages which crossed 30 in a day n we are hardly finding posts Now in this thread. 10.5 months over n still hoping n waiting. Please pray for us n we pray n wish all 2015 poor applicants to get the plantinum diamond golden visa soon.&#55357;&#56911; Lets target to close this 2015 thread with a happy note &#55357;&#56842;


Did you not call or email the office. I have been waiting since August 2015 as well and can relate to your pain


----------



## Deepa Sai

We keep calling them every month once n get the same senseless response "standard processing" :noidea::noidea:

If it has crossed the standard processing time, how can it be referred as routine r standard processing. Very unhappy with the way they respond. 

We hv seen ur posts as well, good luck to u too. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Greg1946

Deepa Sai said:


> We keep calling them every month once n get the same senseless response "standard processing"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it has crossed the standard processing time, how can it be referred as routine r standard processing. Very unhappy with the way they respond.
> 
> We hv seen ur posts as well, good luck to u too.


We will be alright . We have been a little unlucky. Let's hope for a quick and positive outcome


----------



## backhome

there is something fishy about jan/feb/march applicants i am sure. No grants for many of us! I forgot the count of days since i am waiting duh!!


----------



## pareshprince

I applied in 11 Aug, 2015. still i am waiting golden email like you. Hope for best for everyone of 2015 Applicant.


----------



## Greg1946

pareshprince said:


> I applied in 11 Aug, 2015. still i am waiting golden email like you. Hope for best for everyone of 2015 Applicant.


Any specific reason for delay


----------



## panna

waiting since DEC...


----------



## pareshprince

I got physical verification in Apr, 2016, received natural justice letter on 25 May, 2016 and replied it 21 Jun, 2016. after that i am waiting for grant.



Greg1946 said:


> Any specific reason for delay


----------



## Greg1946

pareshprince said:


> I got physical verification in Apr, 2016, received natural justice letter on 25 May, 2016 and replied it 21 Jun, 2016. after that i am waiting for grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any specific reason for delay
Click to expand...

Ok this natural justice stuff takes some time. I received natural justice letter in March, uploaded supporting documents in April and waiting post that 

Let's hope we hear back at the earliest


----------



## ygr1402

Greg1946 said:


> Did you not call or email the office. I have been waiting since August 2015 as well and can relate to your pain


Yes, I can understand the pain in waiting, I had lodged my applicaiton in July 2015.


----------



## Greg1946

ygr1402 said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not call or email the office. I have been waiting since August 2015 as well and can relate to your pain
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I can understand the pain in waiting, I had lodged my applicaiton in July 2015.
Click to expand...

Are you also a NJ case


----------



## Rabbahs

Hi 2015 gang,

Yesterday received following request from CO. Today I have submitted a statutory declaration from an Australian Citizen, submitted and pressed the information provided button. Finger crossed 


Certified copy of your passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) pagePassports for children are generally valid for five years. If the passport was obtained whenthe child was an infant, considerable physical changes to facial features are likely to haveoccurred over the validity period. As the examining doctor for NAME (DOB,M) was unable to confirm their identity from the passport photo, a Statutory Declaration will be required. The declarationshould have appropriate photographic evidence that the child presented for their medicalexamination is the same as the child photographed in the passport and the declarant shouldconfirm that all the photos in the declaration are of the same child.If a statutory declaration cannot be provided by an Australian citizen or permanentresident (who is not the child’s relative) the child must be requested to undertake a newhealth examination performed with a new passport that accurately portrays their currentappearance.


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot

Hi! Anyone here lodged last year and was contacted recently by their CO? How long will it take for them to revisit our case? 

We lodged last November 2015, and last August 2, our CO emailed us requesting for Health undertaking. We have already uploaded it. Does anyone have idea how long would it take for our grant to be released?


----------



## vikaschandra

OZwaldCobblepot said:


> Hi! Anyone here lodged last year and was contacted recently by their CO? How long will it take for them to revisit our case?
> 
> We lodged last November 2015, and last August 2, our CO emailed us requesting for Health undertaking. We have already uploaded it. Does anyone have idea how long would it take for our grant to be released?


should be anytime soon now


----------



## nightcrawler

Hello all, 

By Grace of Almighty ALLAH, finally today we have granted 189 visa. Thanks all for your support and encourage. It took almost 395 days to get the grant from the day of visa lodge, the waiting period was a big nightmare and each passing day was really difficult.

Thank you all forum members, i have benefited much from the questions and answers posted by members.

patience has finally paid off, best of luck for people waiting and hoping they will have good news soon inshallah.


----------



## vikaschandra

nightcrawler said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By Grace of Almighty ALLAH, finally today we have granted 189 visa. Thanks all for your support and encourage. It took almost 395 days to get the grant from the day of visa lodge, the waiting period was a big nightmare and each passing day was really difficult.
> 
> Thank you all forum members, i have benefited much from the questions and answers posted by members.
> 
> patience has finally paid off, best of luck for people waiting and hoping they will have good news soon inshallah.


you are the nightcrawler so were able to get through the nightmare 

congratulations mate and best wishes with your future


----------



## gaus

nightcrawler said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By Grace of Almighty ALLAH, finally today we have granted 189 visa. Thanks all for your support and encourage. It took almost 395 days to get the grant from the day of visa lodge, the waiting period was a big nightmare and each passing day was really difficult.
> 
> Thank you all forum members, i have benefited much from the questions and answers posted by members.
> 
> patience has finally paid off, best of luck for people waiting and hoping they will have good news soon inshallah.


Congratulations!!! all the best for future!


----------



## manreetvirk

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! all the best for future!


Any progress in your case..??


----------



## manreetvirk

nightcrawler said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By Grace of Almighty ALLAH, finally today we have granted 189 visa. Thanks all for your support and encourage. It took almost 395 days to get the grant from the day of visa lodge, the waiting period was a big nightmare and each passing day was really difficult.
> 
> Thank you all forum members, i have benefited much from the questions and answers posted by members.
> 
> patience has finally paid off, best of luck for people waiting and hoping they will have good news soon inshallah.


Congratulations and enjoy now..


----------



## gaus

manreetvirk said:


> Any progress in your case..??


Nothing yet Manreet. Not sure where things are stuck. When are you flying?

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Deepa Sai

Congrats Nightcrawler.. You are giving us hope.. 2015 applicants are still in their minds. &#55357;&#56911;


----------



## Aashuaust81

nightcrawler said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By Grace of Almighty ALLAH, finally today we have granted 189 visa. Thanks all for your support and encourage. It took almost 395 days to get the grant from the day of visa lodge, the waiting period was a big nightmare and each passing day was really difficult.
> 
> Thank you all forum members, i have benefited much from the questions and answers posted by members.
> 
> patience has finally paid off, best of luck for people waiting and hoping they will have good news soon inshallah.


Congratulations...!!!
Well any reason for such a BIG delay in your case?


----------



## Rabbahs

nightcrawler said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By Grace of Almighty ALLAH, finally today we have granted 189 visa. Thanks all for your support and encourage. It took almost 395 days to get the grant from the day of visa lodge, the waiting period was a big nightmare and each passing day was really difficult.
> 
> Thank you all forum members, i have benefited much from the questions and answers posted by members.
> 
> patience has finally paid off, best of luck for people waiting and hoping they will have good news soon inshallah.


Congratulations !


----------



## harish123

Congratulations,
My waiting period is 370 days now. 
please advice me how many times they have contacted you and any reasons for delay.


----------



## manreetvirk

gaus said:


> Nothing yet Manreet. Not sure where things are stuck. When are you flying?
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


21st August..


----------



## nightcrawler

Thank you , the reason behind delay was the security checks


----------



## KeeDa

Congrats, nightcrawler.
What about IED? Were you asked for new PCC/ medicals?


----------



## jass123

Hi all,

I am working in an automobile company, have 8 years of experience as well. I was appointmented as Graduate engineer trainee in the company although doing as similar task as an engineer doing . But in my appointment letter designation denoted as "Graduate engineer trainee". 

I have a doubt that CO may not accepted my first year exp
But Is that a good idea, that i must submit a supporting document at the time of visa app.,stating the jobs and responsibilities og Graduate engineer trainee so that they will recognize my whole 8 year experience, from the last 2 years our company also starts recruitment of fresh Graduates directly as engineer. No body is now start his career as Get.

Pl tell me whether CO will recognize my date of appointment or 8 years exp. Or it will not.

Pl share your valauable comments.

Thanks


----------



## nightcrawler

KeeDa said:


> Congrats, nightcrawler.
> What about IED? Were you asked for new PCC/ medicals?


Thanks a lot keeda, hope you will be next..

They didn't ask me to renew pcc or medical as there were still valid by then (both expire on sep 6th) my IED is November 6th 2016.


----------



## Deepa Sai

All the best guys for this coming week. Lets pray n wait asusual.


----------



## dakshch

2015 people where are you ?? No movement here or did everyone get a grant already ??


----------



## KeeDa

Still here @Daksh. Just a handful few received their grants, the rest are still waiting.


----------



## mdyehiya

I am a Dec 2015 Applicant and still waiting for the grant . Please find my timeline below .


Developer Programer - ( 261312 ) 
Filed EOI : Nov 20,2015 
Invited : Nov 24 , 2015
Lodged : Dec 1 , 2015
CO Contact 1 for Medicals and PCC : Dec 8,2015
Submitted all Docs except USA PCC : Dec 15, 2015
Emp verification : Jan 25, 2016
Submitted USA PCC : Apr 13 , 2016
Co Contact 2 for USA State PCC : May 4 , 2016
Submitted USA State PCC : May 26,2016
Grant : ???


----------



## deepgill

Hello friends i pray to GOD that all you get your grant soon.


----------



## andreyx108b

I wish you all get grants soon guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uttara

I HAVE BEEN WAITING for more than a year now. Dont know what's going on with my application?


----------



## andreyx108b

uttara said:


> I HAVE BEEN WAITING for more than a year now. Dont know what's going on with my application?




Any requests from cos? Or job verifications? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uttara

andreyx108b said:


> Any requests from cos? Or job verifications?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No job verification as far as I know. evidence of employment letter was requested in March and information has been provided in March as well. Since then no update


----------



## Arnab2014

mdyehiya said:


> I am a Dec 2015 Applicant and still waiting for the grant . Please find my timeline below .
> 
> 
> Developer Programer - ( 261312 )
> Filed EOI : Nov 20,2015
> Invited : Nov 24 , 2015
> Lodged : Dec 1 , 2015
> CO Contact 1 for Medicals and PCC : Dec 8,2015
> Submitted all Docs except USA PCC : Dec 15, 2015
> Emp verification : Jan 25, 2016
> Submitted USA PCC : Apr 13 , 2016
> Co Contact 2 for USA State PCC : May 4 , 2016
> Submitted USA State PCC : May 26,2016
> Grant : ???


Are you there in Immitracker by the same name ?


----------



## dakshch

So anyone has any idea why we are being left to hang ??

July was suppose to come with lots of grants but it too has come and gone.


----------



## loveaussi

315 days and counting....😕

223111 | Invited Sep 2015 | 190 visa lodged Oct 2015 | state WA | last CO contact Mar 2016 | Grant ????


----------



## Deepa Sai

Sep applicant...waiting... wonder whether Dibp has stopped issuing for 2015 guys ...no matter whatever is being checked it should not go for months...


----------



## Rabbahs

dakshch said:


> So anyone has any idea why we are being left to hang ??
> 
> July was suppose to come with lots of grants but it too has come and gone.


May be external checks ?


----------



## mdyehiya

Arnab2014 said:


> Are you there in Immitracker by the same name ?


Yes


----------



## dakshch

Rabbahs said:


> May be external checks ?




Even that shouldn't take this long. I mean more than 8 months ??? The service standard says 3 months, a little delay is acceptable but three times of it is just beyond comprehension.


----------



## dakshch

Day 250.... i will just wait for another 20 days and then take up new responsibilities here in India, even if the visa does come through, I'll be stuck here for the next 3 years.

Why does life have to be so complicated


----------



## KeeDa

Similar situation with me @Daksh. My current contract ends in September and I have a good job offer afterwards, but it requires 2 years commitment.

Did you try to call them and ask? I will call them on Monday.


----------



## Rabbahs

dakshch said:


> Even that shouldn't take this long. I mean more than 8 months ??? The service standard says 3 months, a little delay is acceptable but three times of it is just beyond comprehension.


ASO take a lot of time ... more than a year ... thats what I have heard!


----------



## raghum4u

Guys... finally i made it. After hell long of wait, got my grant yesterday 11-08-2016 morning from Brisbane team. Updated signature for other reference. I'm with you guys... don't want to tell have patience. Feel the pain and strain of waiting. Horrible... i know sufferings of each day. 

But do we have choice...  no.. Lets hold on guys... to our plans ..to our future. Never quit. :boxing::spit:


----------



## KeeDa

raghum4u said:


> Guys... finally i made it. After hell long of wait, got my grant yesterday 11-08-2016 morning from Brisbane team. Updated signature for other reference. I'm with you guys... don't want to tell have patience. Feel the pain and strain of waiting. Horrible... i know sufferings of each day.
> 
> But do we have choice...  no.. Lets hold on guys... to our plans ..to our future. Never quit. :boxing::spit:


Congrats, Raghu. Anything you did to trigger this grant? A call or an email?


----------



## Tenochitlan

Eureka! By the Grace of Almighty Nikola Tesla i've got my long awaited Grant today:flypig:


----------



## KeeDa

Tenochitlan said:


> Eureka! By the Grace of Almighty Nikola Tesla i've got my long awaited Grant today:flypig:


Congrats mate. Whats with the online complaint?
Please also tell us if you were requested for new PCC/ meds.


----------



## Tenochitlan

KeeDa said:


> Congrats mate. Whats with the online complaint?
> Please also tell us if you were requested for new PCC/ meds.


The comlpaint can be lodged there: https://www.igis.gov.au/online-complaint-form/igis-complaint-form-visa

The thing is that I have not been requested to renew PCC and Meds. IED period is long nonetheless. :noidea:


----------



## raghum4u

KeeDa said:


> Congrats, Raghu. Anything you did to trigger this grant? A call or an email?


Nothing KeeDa... in deed all the calls i made were waste. In my last call, the guy even refused to give me an update since i had agent appointed. He said, any updates/requirements will be done through agent only... did not wanted to fight and disconnected the call. 

I sincerely pray for your grant... you are one good soul :flypig: who has helped many in group. Cheers ..:thumb:


----------



## sridevimca20022

seledi said:


> Yes, employment verifications always delays the grant.
> The team will send an email asking to confirm the related documents like payslips, employment letters and roles and responsibilites.
> 
> Most cases the the HR wont confirm the roles and responsibilities, in that case you might recieve a call from high commission delhi and will strat discusiing more about your roles and responsibilites.
> 
> Thanks,
> Seledi




My previous employment verification happened on 14th June .They sent an email to HR and HR replied back on 15th June.After that everything silence. 

Experts could you please give ur opinion how long still it takes post verification ?


thanks,


----------



## KeeDa

sridevimca20022 said:


> My previous employment verification happened on 14th June .They sent an email to HR and HR replied back on 15th June.After that everything silence.
> 
> Experts could you please give ur opinion how long still it takes post verification ?
> 
> 
> thanks,


There is no trend/ pattern here- sanjay776 received it the very next day after verification, recently hi2guru received within 2 weeks after verification while others are still waiting since many many months.


----------



## dakshch

KeeDa said:


> Similar situation with me @Daksh. My current contract ends in September and I have a good job offer afterwards, but it requires 2 years commitment.
> 
> Did you try to call them and ask? I will call them on Monday.




Well I too shall call them on Monday morning. 

I have already given up on 3 great opportunities in the last year, there is no way I can keep on letting chances pass.

Previous calls and emails have not been fruitful. The same generic reply of under processing. My immiaccount says last updated 7January. Its been that way since then.

This time when I call them, i am going to be firm and little aggressive. Good guy calls have had no effect. I just want an update, any kind would do.


----------



## Majician

dakshch said:


> Well I too shall call them on Monday morning.
> 
> I have already given up on 3 great opportunities in the last year, there is no way I can keep on letting chances pass.
> 
> Previous calls and emails have not been fruitful. The same generic reply of under processing. My immiaccount says last updated 7January. Its been that way since then.
> 
> This time when I call them, i am going to be firm and little aggressive. Good guy calls have had no effect. I just want an update, any kind would do.


Even that won't help dakshch, I cannot put myself in your shoes but mate I would recommend you not to miss opportunities what comes to you for something bound to come to you but without time limit

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Majician

raghum4u said:


> Guys... finally i made it. After hell long of wait, got my grant yesterday 11-08-2016 morning from Brisbane team. Updated signature for other reference. I'm with you guys... don't want to tell have patience. Feel the pain and strain of waiting. Horrible... i know sufferings of each day.
> 
> But do we have choice...  no.. Lets hold on guys... to our plans ..to our future. Never quit. :boxing::spit:


Congrats raghu, great news !!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

raghum4u said:


> Guys... finally i made it. After hell long of wait, got my grant yesterday 11-08-2016 morning from Brisbane team. Updated signature for other reference. I'm with you guys... don't want to tell have patience. Feel the pain and strain of waiting. Horrible... i know sufferings of each day.
> 
> 
> 
> But do we have choice...  no.. Lets hold on guys... to our plans ..to our future. Never quit. :boxing::spit:




Congrats mate.


----------



## dakshch

Majician said:


> Even that won't help dakshch, I cannot put myself in your shoes but mate I would recommend you not to miss opportunities what comes to you for something bound to come to you but without time limit
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk




I have given up on 3 great and once in a lifetime kind of opportunities while waiting for the visa. That was my limit. The best course of action for my family is that I move forward in India. 
I can't be selfish anymore. Now I need to think about them.
20 more days.


----------



## web83

dakshch said:


> I have given up on 3 great and once in a lifetime kind of opportunities while waiting for the visa. That was my limit. The best course of action for my family is that I move forward in India.
> I can't be selfish anymore. Now I need to think about them.
> 20 more days.


seriously i feel so bad for u.my good wishes for u.Is your case any different then the others?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

dakshch said:


> Well I too shall call them on Monday morning.
> 
> I have already given up on 3 great opportunities in the last year, there is no way I can keep on letting chances pass.
> 
> Previous calls and emails have not been fruitful. The same generic reply of under processing. My immiaccount says last updated 7January. Its been that way since then.
> 
> This time when I call them, i am going to be firm and little aggressive. Good guy calls have had no effect. I just want an update, any kind would do.


By all means call them, but don't expect too much. You won't endear yourself to anyone being aggressive. Remember, you are the once that wants something, so you're not really in a position to demand anything. 

DIBP staff should be professional enough that aggressive people should not affect them, but it would only serve to make both of you unhappy, and will not achieve any extra results. They can only do what they can do. You can try and ask firmly and politely, but there is very likely little they can say, no matter how much they might actually sympathise!

The problem really is that you, as so many others, are suffering, every day, through all the waiting time, which seems to go on forever. 

However, you can comfort yourself a bit in the knowledge that if DIBP have not asked you for any further information, it may be likely that the delay is due to security checking and not for any other reason. 

That means two things - first, that they can only say that processing or external checks (same thing) is/are continuing, as they are waiting for that clearance, and DIBP have no control over how long that takes. Once a security check is requested, DIBP are not involved in that, and they do not know how long it may take, so they can't answer that. 

But in the overall scheme of things much more importantly, if they are not asking for anything else, you WILL be granted the visa subject to that clearance being ok (and it almost always is). 

It's almost impossibly hard waiting sometimes, but be sure your grant will happen - you won't be waiting forever. although it seems like it right now. In the meantime, yes, you have to decide about opportunities that come along now too - a very hard decision that only you can make, but be sure everyone wishes you well. The only advice I can give is look at things coolly, take your time before making any irreversible decisions, and think of what might be best for the long term.


----------



## vikaschandra

raghum4u said:


> Guys... finally i made it. After hell long of wait, got my grant yesterday 11-08-2016 morning from Brisbane team. Updated signature for other reference. I'm with you guys... don't want to tell have patience. Feel the pain and strain of waiting. Horrible... i know sufferings of each day.
> 
> But do we have choice...  no.. Lets hold on guys... to our plans ..to our future. Never quit. :boxing::spit:


congratulations Raghu finally your wait is over, happy for you... .. seeing your timeline was remembering the days of eoi lodge and waiting every round to get the ITA

Best wishes with your future


----------



## andreyx108b

KeeDa said:


> There is no trend/ pattern here- sanjay776 received it the very next day after verification, recently hi2guru received within 2 weeks after verification while others are still waiting since many many months.




I think have actually found a pattern, which applies to say 80% cases with verification - just now thinking in how can i show it statistically and in a report format. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

andreyx108b said:


> I think have actually found a pattern, which applies to say 80% cases with verification - just now thinking in how can i show it statistically and in a report format.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting! We all will be eagerly waiting to see the trend. Thank you BTW for putting in your time and efforts in finding something very helpful and useful to the community.


----------



## muddassir99

I am planing to submit my EOI in start of Septmbr with 65 points for 261313 and hoping to get an invitation in December so that i can submit all my documents in Feb 2017 as per ACS my experience start from FEB 2012. Will it be ok like this to submit my application with experience starts from FEB 2010 claim 65 points and then when i have 65 points in FEB 2017 i will lodge my application with in 60 day of time ?


----------



## Moneyjheeta

andreyx108b said:


> I think have actually found a pattern, which applies to say 80% cases with verification - just now thinking in how can i show it statistically and in a report format.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi andreyx108b
Is your report ready?
We are waiting. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Majician

muddassir99 said:


> I am planing to submit my EOI in start of Septmbr with 65 points for 261313 and hoping to get an invitation in December so that i can submit all my documents in Feb 2017 as per ACS my experience start from FEB 2012. Will it be ok like this to submit my application with experience starts from FEB 2010 claim 65 points and then when i have 65 points in FEB 2017 i will lodge my application with in 60 day of time ?


I don't think it is a good idea, what you claim should be valid the day you make a claim, but I leave it for other experts to comment, though I would never do it

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1946

Wow compete one year today since visa apportion 

Called them today tried to probe from every possible angle 
- pending due to security checks/ verification - answer was may be
- pending due to it being sitting in the pile of files and has not been looked at for a long time - no all applications get processed as per procedure and CO will be happy to close cases as they have a monthly target to meet 

Then why so long- answer was you have many applicants so it rakes time as each applicant is looked at independently . It is going as per normal processing so you just have to wait. If co wants any additional documents he would come back to you, for now nothing is required 

Any timelines to hear back - no even CO can't commit this to you 

Really frustrated. Have no words, just signs of helplessness. I don't think there is anything you can do here but keep waiting 

Have had to let go of so many good things in this journey, just hope the end was worth all the wait


----------



## loveaussi

Greg1946 said:


> Wow compete one year today since visa apportion
> 
> Called them today tried to probe from every possible angle
> - pending due to security checks/ verification - answer was may be
> - pending due to it being sitting in the pile of files and has not been looked at for a long time - no all applications get processed as per procedure and CO will be happy to close cases as they have a monthly target to meet
> 
> Then why so long- answer was you have many applicants so it rakes time as each applicant is looked at independently . It is going as per normal processing so you just have to wait. If co wants any additional documents he would come back to you, for now nothing is required
> 
> Any timelines to hear back - no even CO can't commit this to you
> 
> Really frustrated. Have no words, just signs of helplessness. I don't think there is anything you can do here but keep waiting
> 
> Have had to let go of so many good things in this journey, just hope the end was worth all the wait


I know how difficult it is. Coz I'm too waiting for more than 11 months now and completing one year next month. And my pcc expires in another months time too. 

I stopped bothering my agent for information coz there is no point.. :-(


----------



## elecengr

dear members

can anyone advise of a good consultant in chandigarh please?

regards


----------



## Majician

Greg1946 said:


> Wow compete one year today since visa apportion
> 
> Called them today tried to probe from every possible angle
> - pending due to security checks/ verification - answer was may be
> - pending due to it being sitting in the pile of files and has not been looked at for a long time - no all applications get processed as per procedure and CO will be happy to close cases as they have a monthly target to meet
> 
> Then why so long- answer was you have many applicants so it rakes time as each applicant is looked at independently . It is going as per normal processing so you just have to wait. If co wants any additional documents he would come back to you, for now nothing is required
> 
> Any timelines to hear back - no even CO can't commit this to you
> 
> Really frustrated. Have no words, just signs of helplessness. I don't think there is anything you can do here but keep waiting
> 
> Have had to let go of so many good things in this journey, just hope the end was worth all the wait


Don't worry Greg, I believe soon you will be sharing good news !!!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## manreetvirk

elecengr said:


> dear members
> 
> can anyone advise of a good consultant in chandigarh please?
> 
> regards


WWics


----------



## elecengr

manreet

do they help properly in cdr also?
many ppl give their -ve feedback but they have good name and exp.

regards


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi ALL,


I am wondering about my Engineers Australia (EA) of BS engg. degree and experience assessment from.

1. I did my BS in Electronics Engineering from Department of Electrical Engg.
2. Master degree which is MS in Electrical and Electronics Engineering (power engg.)
3. PhD in Information Technology and Electrical Engineering (power engg.)

after my BS studied, i did my job closely related to electrical engineering (233311).I am interested to assess my degree and working experience from EA. I am wondering that, can i assess my degree and work experience as a electrical engineer?


----------



## Majician

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> 
> I am wondering about my Engineers Australia (EA) of BS engg. degree and experience assessment from.
> 
> 1. I did my BS in Electronics Engineering from Department of Electrical Engg.
> 2. Master degree which is MS in Electrical and Electronics Engineering (power engg.)
> 3. PhD in Information Technology and Electrical Engineering (power engg.)
> 
> after my BS studied, i did my job closely related to electrical engineering (233311).I am interested to assess my degree and working experience from EA. I am wondering that, can i assess my degree and work experience as a electrical engineer?


I did the same, degree Electronics and just one year of experience, rest all Electrical Engineering experience, hence my career episodes had 1 episode for Electronics and 2 episodes for Electrical.

EA asked me either re-write 2 episodes for Electronics, which I could not do, further I had a fear they might reduce my experience OR opt for Engineering Technologist. And clearly stated that in no way I can get Electrical Engineer as a profession.

Now that you have an MS in Electrical, I am not sure how they would take it !!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

Any grants lately ?? 
Or the backlog is still as it is.


----------



## saimails

Tenochitlan said:


> The comlpaint can be lodged there: https://www.igis.gov.au/online-complaint-form/igis-complaint-form-visa
> 
> The thing is that I have not been requested to renew PCC and Meds. IED period is long nonetheless. :noidea:





Tenochitlan said:


> The comlpaint can be lodged there: https://www.igis.gov.au/online-complaint-form/igis-complaint-form-visa
> 
> The thing is that I have not been requested to renew PCC and Meds. IED period is long nonetheless. :noidea:



Never heard of this facility before.. Did you lodge a complaint? Is this of any help in getting some response or speeding up the process?

I just read also that you can register a complaint only if your application is more than an year old...

Can you please share some details...Also how come the CO did not ask you for new medicals and PCC?? Is there some logic to this also?


----------



## saimails

Greg1946 said:


> Wow compete one year today since visa apportion
> 
> Called them today tried to probe from every possible angle
> - pending due to security checks/ verification - answer was may be
> - pending due to it being sitting in the pile of files and has not been looked at for a long time - no all applications get processed as per procedure and CO will be happy to close cases as they have a monthly target to meet
> 
> Then why so long- answer was you have many applicants so it rakes time as each applicant is looked at independently . It is going as per normal processing so you just have to wait. If co wants any additional documents he would come back to you, for now nothing is required
> 
> Any timelines to hear back - no even CO can't commit this to you
> 
> Really frustrated. Have no words, just signs of helplessness. I don't think there is anything you can do here but keep waiting
> 
> Have had to let go of so many good things in this journey, just hope the end was worth all the wait


Exactly my feelings too...Me and my spouse are also waiting for 11 months now...This whole process is so damn pathetic and can improve so much by providing proper statuses to applicants...never felt so helpless in life...will never again make such a mistake in life of being dependent on something out of our control so much...

My current job verification was done in Feb 2016...and just came to know from previous 2 employers that they received verification emails only in June'16 end. What the hell was DIBP doing for all these months from Sep'2015...I dunno what explanation or logic they can have for the same for sending mail to one company in Feb and other 2 in June...Why cant they have sent mails to all employers earlier or together...tired of assuming n assuming like hell everyday to keep ourselves in belief n breaking our minds and brains understanding this process and making some sense out of it...

Let them do any damn check on earth, it should not take close to a year..n if it does, communicate on your goddamn website accordingly n don't hide behind average TATs of 2-3 months...atleast provide proper status to applicants...


----------



## goaustralianow

saimails said:


> Never heard of this facility before.. Did you lodge a complaint? Is this of any help in getting some response or speeding up the process?
> 
> I just read also that you can register a complaint only if your application is more than an year old...
> 
> Can you please share some details...Also how come the CO did not ask you for new medicals and PCC?? Is there some logic to this also?


Man, yours has been a long wait. I can only imagine your frustration 

DIBP working is mysterious and totally ambiguous.

May I please know what's your ANZSCO under whcih you applied. Because I have seen not a trend though but some cases where people under ANZSCO 263111 end up seeing delays in getting there grants.


----------



## saimails

Mine is 261111...


----------



## andreyx108b

goaustralianow said:


> Man, yours has been a long wait. I can only imagine your frustration
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP working is mysterious and totally ambiguous.
> 
> 
> 
> May I please know what's your ANZSCO under whcih you applied. Because I have seen not a trend though but some cases where people under ANZSCO 263111 end up seeing delays in getting there grants.




Many are waiting that long nowadays... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

saimails said:


> Exactly my feelings too...Me and my spouse are also waiting for 11 months now...This whole process is so damn pathetic and can improve so much by providing proper statuses to applicants...never felt so helpless in life...will never again make such a mistake in life of being dependent on something out of our control so much...
> 
> 
> 
> My current job verification was done in Feb 2016...and just came to know from previous 2 employers that they received verification emails only in June'16 end. What the hell was DIBP doing for all these months from Sep'2015...I dunno what explanation or logic they can have for the same for sending mail to one company in Feb and other 2 in June...Why cant they have sent mails to all employers earlier or together...tired of assuming n assuming like hell everyday to keep ourselves in belief n breaking our minds and brains understanding this process and making some sense out of it...
> 
> 
> 
> Let them do any damn check on earth, it should not take close to a year..n if it does, communicate on your goddamn website accordingly n don't hide behind average TATs of 2-3 months...atleast provide proper status to applicants...




Well atleast you had an employment verification. Nothing for me so far.
My status is under assessment since start of January.

Been more than 8 months and no progress at all.


----------



## uqmraza2

Majician said:


> I did the same, degree Electronics and just one year of experience, rest all Electrical Engineering experience, hence my career episodes had 1 episode for Electronics and 2 episodes for Electrical.
> 
> EA asked me either re-write 2 episodes for Electronics, which I could not do, further I had a fear they might reduce my experience OR opt for Engineering Technologist. And clearly stated that in no way I can get Electrical Engineer as a profession.
> 
> Now that you have an MS in Electrical, I am not sure how they would take it !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Thanks for you reply.

I am still confused what i supposed to do. Now my experience, MS and PhD research all in Electrical Engineering. Do you think is there any wayout to get assessed for Electrical Engineering ??

Do you CDR have big impact for Electrical Engg. rather EA will only look for degree??


----------



## Majician

uqmraza2 said:


> Thanks for you reply.
> 
> I am still confused what i supposed to do. Now my experience, MS and PhD research all in Electrical Engineering. Do you think is there any wayout to get assessed for Electrical Engineering ??
> 
> Do you CDR have big impact for Electrical Engg. rather EA will only look for degree??


Go ahead submit your CDR with Electrical experience and your degree and let EA suggest you an option

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob

Hi Guys,

I am silent follower of this group since long. Finally today, i am pleased to announce that me, my wife and my son got PR on 17th August at 10:30 UAE time. I thank you all the members who shared their views and guided me throughout this journey. 

Also i want to mention for all those who are waiting since long, do call DIBP for application status. I called them on 16 Aug and i got grant on 17th. As per my experience, due to high number of applications CO couldn't review my case for the last 2 months. 

Best wishes for all who are waiting and congratulations to all who got their grants.

Best Regards,


----------



## himanshu181in

Experts can you please advise why my application is taking such long?
Visa - 189
EOI received - 8th Jan (263111)
Visa applied - 9th Jan
Docs uploaded - 13 Jan
CO contact - 22 Jan (asking for proof of Professional Year)
Information Provided - 22nd Jan

Nothing so far, have called multiple times but got standard reply that application is under process

Have travelled overseas twice
1st Feb to 1st March on Existing TR Visa

Got Bridging visa B on June 21st
Travelled 1st July - 1st August ( for work purpose)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelly Annie

Hi,
My post is bit far from this thread.
Can someone clarify me on claiming partner's points.

My husband received ACS positive letter on SOL code and I received ACS positive letter on CSOL code.
I have cleared my competent english and Im younger than 50 years.
Can he claim partner's points?

I read this in immigration portal 
Partner skills
Evidence that at the time you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:
was under 50 years of age; and
had at least Competent English; and
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated occupation (which must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation).



We both have completed engineering and working in IT. Does SOL and CSOL play a role on claiming partner points?

Kelly


----------



## Tenochitlan

saimails said:


> Never heard of this facility before.. Did you lodge a complaint? Is this of any help in getting some response or speeding up the process?
> 
> I just read also that you can register a complaint only if your application is more than an year old...
> 
> Can you please share some details...Also how come the CO did not ask you for new medicals and PCC?? Is there some logic to this also?


Sorry for the late reply... :yield:

Yes, I lodged the complaint one the 21-Jul'16. Yes, it was very helpful as it had taken only 14 days after the complaint for me to be granted the 189 visa.

Keep in mind, that my case status in the ImmiAccount remained as "Received" all the time. I have never seen any other types of the status.

There is no logic regarding not asking me to renew expired medicals and PCC but obviously, it was a positive thing for me.

*The morale is that if you are waiting for more than a year since the lodgement date, lodge the complaint, even if you have no info about the security assessment (external checks).*


----------



## ronkar12

*PCC & Medicals*

Hi,
I have invitation and yet to lodge my application. I wanted to make sure I have all the documents such as PCC and Medicals before I start the application process.

For PCC, I have initiated the process for myself and my wife.
About medicals, I read somewhere in the border website that completing medical examinations before visa application is not recommended. And it should be started only after the CO asks.

Please clarify. Same goes with PCC?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## bagri1989

Hi All,
I am applying for ACS under software engineer skill. Please let me know which all documents I need to apply for the ACS.

I have collated below documents as mentioned in ACS document checklist but somehow confused for a couple of documents.

Documents (scanned and notarized) 
1. Passport
2. Degree(Engineering)
3. Marksheet(Degree Marksheet Sem1-8)
4. 12th certificate and marksheet
5. 10th certificate and marksheet
6. Reference Letter Employer 1 
7. Employer 1 Salary Slips
8. Reference Letter Employer 2 
9. Employer 2 Salary Slips

Please let me know if I need to delete any of the document from PDF and just for confirmation there will be only 1 pdf document which contains all my documents (mentioned above)

Please reply as it is urgent.


----------



## panna

Tenochitlan said:


> Sorry for the late reply... :yield:
> 
> Yes, I lodged the complaint one the 21-Jul'16. Yes, it was very helpful as it had taken only 14 days after the complaint for me to be granted the 189 visa.
> 
> Keep in mind, that my case status in the ImmiAccount remained as "Received" all the time. I have never seen any other types of the status.
> 
> There is no logic regarding not asking me to renew expired medicals and PCC but obviously, it was a positive thing for me.
> 
> *The morale is that if you are waiting for more than a year since the lodgement date, lodge the complaint, even if you have no info about the security assessment (external checks).*


Bro congrats,
How & whom do you lodge the complaint?
Please provide me detailed way of complaint lodgement..
Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am silent follower of this group since long. Finally today, i am pleased to announce that me, my wife and my son got PR on 17th August at 10:30 UAE time. I thank you all the members who shared their views and guided me throughout this journey.
> 
> Also i want to mention for all those who are waiting since long, do call DIBP for application status. I called them on 16 Aug and i got grant on 17th. As per my experience, due to high number of applications CO couldn't review my case for the last 2 months.
> 
> Best wishes for all who are waiting and congratulations to all who got their grants.
> 
> Best Regards,


congratulations zeeshan.


----------



## vikaschandra

ronkar12 said:


> Hi,
> I have invitation and yet to lodge my application. I wanted to make sure I have all the documents such as PCC and Medicals before I start the application process.
> 
> For PCC, I have initiated the process for myself and my wife.
> About medicals, I read somewhere in the border website that completing medical examinations before visa application is not recommended. And it should be started only after the CO asks.
> 
> Please clarify. Same goes with PCC?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Congratulations on your ITA. Well DIBP website says so but these days all the applicants get themselves ready with PCC and medicals prior to CO requesting for it. and it is very much advisable to do so in order to avoid delay with your application. 99% people do it before the CO requests for it.


----------



## vikaschandra

bagri1989 said:


> Hi All,
> I am applying for ACS under software engineer skill. Please let me know which all documents I need to apply for the ACS.
> 
> I have collated below documents as mentioned in ACS document checklist but somehow confused for a couple of documents.
> 
> Documents (scanned and notarized)
> 1. Passport
> 2. Degree(Engineering)
> 3. Marksheet(Degree Marksheet Sem1-8)
> 4. 12th certificate and marksheet
> 5. 10th certificate and marksheet
> 6. Reference Letter Employer 1
> 7. Employer 1 Salary Slips
> 8. Reference Letter Employer 2
> 9. Employer 2 Salary Slips
> 
> Please let me know if I need to delete any of the document from PDF and just for confirmation there will be only 1 pdf document which contains all my documents (mentioned above)
> 
> Please reply as it is urgent.


You have followed the ACS checklist and are good to go with the ACS assessments. I would advise not to merge the documents on one pdf, keep them separate. (except the reference letter and payslips from Employers which can be clubbed together for each employment)


----------



## Tenochitlan

panna said:


> Bro congrats,
> How & whom do you lodge the complaint?
> Please provide me detailed way of complaint lodgement..
> Thanks


Thank you.

The complaint is for IGIS. Every applicant is elidgible to submit it, if there is one year since the visa lodgement. It is simple to do that, no instructions required. Just go to:
https://www.igis.gov.au/online-complaint-form/igis-complaint-form-visa

P.S. Their answer will likely be standard, but it can promote your case nontheless. After the online complaint lodgement, there is no immediate confirmation on an email. The confirmation usually arrives on the next day. It takes 2-4 weeks for them to check your case and reply. In my case they replied in 7 days. It took another 14 days to get my 189 visa grant after the reply. Good luck :flypig:


----------



## panna

Tenochitlan said:


> Thank you.
> 
> The complaint is for IGIS. Every applicant is elidgible to submit it, if there is one year since the visa lodgement. It is simple to do that, no instructions required. Just go to:
> https://www.igis.gov.au/online-complaint-form/igis-complaint-form-visa
> 
> P.S. Their answer will likely be standard, but it can promote your case nontheless. After the online complaint lodgement, there is no immediate confirmation on an email. The confirmation usually arrives on the next day. It takes 2-4 weeks for them to check your case and reply. In my case they replied in 7 days. It took another 14 days to get my 189 visa grant after the reply. Good luck :flypig:


thanks bro


----------



## raspberry_0707

Good news guys!

Finally! After 15 months of waiting, we already received the visa grant yesterday. Don't lose hope guys. The waiting period is long, but it's worth it. 

I called DIBP last Monday (Aug 15) to follow up, and I was told that our Case Officer didn't go back to our file yet after we submitted the additional documents they requested.

For those who received request for new Medical and PCC, and the 28-day period already lapsed, try to call DIBP to trigger them to review your file.

Thank you for all your support and encouragement. 

Good luck to all who are still waiting. Don't lose hope even if other people try to discourage you.

BTW, we also filed a complaint with IGIS after 12 months of waiting, and we received a standard reply.


----------



## loveaussi

raspberry_0707 said:


> Good news guys!
> 
> Finally! After 15 months of waiting, we already received the visa grant yesterday. Don't lose hope guys. The waiting period is long, but it's worth it.
> 
> I called DIBP last Monday (Aug 15) to follow up, and I was told that our Case Officer didn't go back to our file yet after we submitted the additional documents they requested.
> 
> For those who received request for new Medical and PCC, and the 28-day period already lapsed, try to call DIBP to trigger them to review your file.
> 
> Thank you for all your support and encouragement.
> 
> Good luck to all who are still waiting. Don't lose hope even if other people try to discourage you.
> 
> BTW, we also filed a complaint with IGIS after 12 months of waiting, and we received a standard reply.


Many congratulations!!!!


----------



## raspberry_0707

Thanks @loveaussi


----------



## Greg1946

raspberry_0707 said:


> Good news guys!
> 
> Finally! After 15 months of waiting, we already received the visa grant yesterday. Don't lose hope guys. The waiting period is long, but it's worth it.
> 
> I called DIBP last Monday (Aug 15) to follow up, and I was told that our Case Officer didn't go back to our file yet after we submitted the additional documents they requested.
> 
> For those who received request for new Medical and PCC, and the 28-day period already lapsed, try to call DIBP to trigger them to review your file.
> 
> Thank you for all your support and encouragement.
> 
> Good luck to all who are still waiting. Don't lose hope even if other people try to discourage you.
> 
> BTW, we also filed a complaint with IGIS after 12 months of waiting, and we received a standard reply.


Congratulations and all the best. I am sure this golden email has bought a lot of satisfaction and fulfilment for you. Have been waiting for 12 months now and hoping everyday to be relieved of this miserable wait. 

Enjoy your moment. Hope your settlement in Australia is quick and it offsets some of the pain you went through in the visa process


----------



## Deepa Sai

Great congrats..God bless with all good things...Enjoy your life ahead. Hope we all get ours as well soon.


----------



## gaus

raspberry_0707 said:


> Good news guys!
> 
> Finally! After 15 months of waiting, we already received the visa grant yesterday. Don't lose hope guys. The waiting period is long, but it's worth it.
> 
> I called DIBP last Monday (Aug 15) to follow up, and I was told that our Case Officer didn't go back to our file yet after we submitted the additional documents they requested.
> 
> For those who received request for new Medical and PCC, and the 28-day period already lapsed, try to call DIBP to trigger them to review your file.
> 
> Thank you for all your support and encouragement.
> 
> Good luck to all who are still waiting. Don't lose hope even if other people try to discourage you.
> 
> BTW, we also filed a complaint with IGIS after 12 months of waiting, and we received a standard reply.


Congratulations! Well deserved. Wish you all the best for your future endeavours!


----------



## raspberry_0707

Thanks a lot @Greg1946 

I hope you'll get your grant soon. Don't lose hope. 

If you are waiting for over 12 months, submit a complaint to IGIS so they can review your case. 




Greg1946 said:


> Congratulations and all the best. I am sure this golden email has bought a lot of satisfaction and fulfilment for you. Have been waiting for 12 months now and hoping everyday to be relieved of this miserable wait.
> 
> Enjoy your moment. Hope your settlement in Australia is quick and it offsets some of the pain you went through in the visa process


----------



## raspberry_0707

Thanks a lot @Deepa_Sai

I hope all the 2015 applicants will receive the visa grant soon.



Deepa Sai said:


> Great congrats..God bless with all good things...Enjoy your life ahead. Hope we all get ours as well soon.


----------



## raspberry_0707

Thanks @gaus 



gaus said:


> Congratulations! Well deserved. Wish you all the best for your future endeavours!


----------



## Greg1946

raspberry_0707 said:


> Thanks a lot @Greg1946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you'll get your grant soon. Don't lose hope.
> 
> If you are waiting for over 12 months, submit a complaint to IGIS so they can review your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations and all the best. I am sure this golden email has bought a lot of satisfaction and fulfilment for you. Have been waiting for 12 months now and hoping everyday to be relieved of this miserable wait.
> 
> Enjoy your moment. Hope your settlement in Australia is quick and it offsets some of the pain you went through in the visa process
Click to expand...

My agent has sent an equiry email this week . If I don't hear back by August end will submit a complaint


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi ALL,

I am living in QLD, Australia and doing my PhD in Electrical engineering. I am looking for 5 points and thinking about partner points.

My Partner did her PhD in Physics and have IELTS score as well. Is it possible i can claim the partner points?

1. My partner is aged under 50
2. My partner has competent English ability
3. My partner can pass skills assessment in an occupation on the applicable Skilled Occupations List for my subclass. 

Anyone can help to understand the point 3 for claiming partner points?


----------



## uttara

raspberry_0707 said:


> Good news guys!
> 
> Finally! After 15 months of waiting, we already received the visa grant yesterday. Don't lose hope guys. The waiting period is long, but it's worth it.
> 
> I called DIBP last Monday (Aug 15) to follow up, and I was told that our Case Officer didn't go back to our file yet after we submitted the additional documents they requested.
> 
> For those who received request for new Medical and PCC, and the 28-day period already lapsed, try to call DIBP to trigger them to review your file.
> 
> Thank you for all your support and encouragement.
> 
> Good luck to all who are still waiting. Don't lose hope even if other people try to discourage you.
> 
> BTW, we also filed a complaint with IGIS after 12 months of waiting, and we received a standard reply.


Congrats on your visa grant. How do you know that your application has gone for security check in July, 2015


----------



## varunpullanhi

I had also called dem twice, got the same reply of routine process. Wil call dem again in some days..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## er_singh

The same case is here.

ANZSCO Code Date
Professional Engineer Skill Level 1 Telecommunications
Engineer
263311.

CDR outcome positive-- 20 july2015.
CO frst contact:-- OCT 2015.
Medical PCC:-- NOV 2015.
JOB verification:-- FEB 2016.
call from AUS high commission Delhi:-- FEB 2016

Nothing after that????
Called BIDP:-- Processing.

what the hell, it has been more than 8 months since visa application logged.
can any one help/ suggest????


----------



## loveaussi

er_singh said:


> The same case is here.
> 
> ANZSCO Code Date
> Professional Engineer Skill Level 1 Telecommunications
> Engineer
> 263311.
> 
> CDR outcome positive-- 20 july2015.
> CO frst contact:-- OCT 2015.
> Medical PCC:-- NOV 2015.
> JOB verification:-- FEB 2016.
> call from AUS high commission Delhi:-- FEB 2016
> 
> Nothing after that????
> Called BIDP:-- Processing.
> 
> what the hell, it has been more than 8 months since visa application logged.
> can any one help/ suggest????


I'm also waiting from October and still no employer verification.


----------



## varunpullanhi

For me, employment verification happened on 14th Jun 16 in person. 2 guys visited my previous employer and checked the details. Nothing after that...


----------



## raspberry_0707

uttara said:


> Congrats on your visa grant. How do you know that your application has gone for security check in July, 2015


Thanks @uttara

I sent an email to the CO and he informed me that our application was referred to other agencies. Something like that, but not verbatim. That's when I knew it was sent for External Security Check. The length of our waiting time also indicated that it underwent External Security Check.


----------



## web83

raspberry_0707 said:


> Thanks @uttara
> 
> I sent an email to the CO and he informed me that our application was referred to other agencies. Something like that, but not verbatim. That's when I knew it was sent for External Security Check. The length of our waiting time also indicated that it underwent External Security Check.


how did u contact the co?did he/she provided a specific email address ?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## uttara

web83 said:


> how did u contact the co?did he/she provided a specific email address ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


the e-mail id is [email protected]


----------



## raspberry_0707

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> I am living in QLD, Australia and doing my PhD in Electrical engineering. I am looking for 5 points and thinking about partner points.
> 
> My Partner did her PhD in Physics and have IELTS score as well. Is it possible i can claim the partner points?
> 
> 1. My partner is aged under 50
> 2. My partner has competent English ability
> 3. My partner can pass skills assessment in an occupation on the applicable Skilled Occupations List for my subclass.
> 
> Anyone can help to understand the point 3 for claiming partner points?


If you are applying for Visa 189, your partner's occupation should also be in the SOL. You can see in that list what is the assessing body for her occupation. She needs to pass their assessment before you can claim the 5 points.

If you are applying for Visa 190, I think the occupation should be in the CSOL, and she needs to pass the assessment as well.

Let's wait for other members input.


----------



## raspberry_0707

web83 said:


> how did u contact the co?did he/she provided a specific email address ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


I replied to the email address they used when they contacted me and asked for additional documents. After we submitted the additional documents, I sent an email to follow up. That's when he said that other agency was involved, so they cannot tell how long it would take.

I also filed a complaint with IGIS after 12 mos of waiting. I believe it kind of nudged our Case Officer or those doing the ESC to look into our case.


----------



## web83

raspberry_0707 said:


> I replied to the email address they used when they contacted me and asked for additional documents. After we submitted the additional documents, I sent an email to follow up. That's when he said that other agency was involved, so they cannot tell how long it would take.
> 
> I also filed a complaint with IGIS after 12 mos of waiting. I believe it kind of nudged our Case Officer or those doing the ESC to look into our case.


ok thanks ☺.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## web83

uttara said:


> the e-mail id is [email protected]


thanks alot.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## raspberry_0707

uttara said:


> the e-mail id is [email protected]


Yup. This is the generic email I used to contact them to follow up with the status of our application.


----------



## gaudit24

raspberry_0707 said:


> I replied to the email address they used when they contacted me and asked for additional documents. After we submitted the additional documents, I sent an email to follow up. That's when he said that other agency was involved, so they cannot tell how long it would take.
> 
> I also filed a complaint with IGIS after 12 mos of waiting. I believe it kind of nudged our Case Officer or those doing the ESC to look into our case.



Hi bro,

First of all congratulations for your visa grant. Can you please tell me what is IGIS? and how have you registered a complaint on the same? Just for my knowledge and using it if required.


----------



## raspberry_0707

Thanks @gaudit24

Here's the link:
https://www.igis.gov.au/complaints/how-make-complaint

I used the online form. It's easy and fast to lodge a complaint.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Appreciate if someone could assist. After a Long time my co has come back.
Apparently I sent a statutory declaration which was not witnessed by an authorised person. Now who is an authorised person, considering o am staying in singapore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbahs

dhawalNpatel said:


> Appreciate if someone could assist. After a Long time my co has come back.
> Apparently I sent a statutory declaration which was not witnessed by an authorised person. Now who is an authorised person, considering o am staying in singapore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dont know about Singapore, but normally it is signed by Oath commissioner, also know as, Justice of peace


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Rabbahs said:


> dont know about Singapore, but normally it is signed by Oath commissioner, also know as, Justice of peace




Can it be public notary 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Guys what is gsm Brisbane tel contact no


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

Day 261


----------



## raspberry_0707

dhawalNpatel said:


> Appreciate if someone could assist. After a Long time my co has come back.
> Apparently I sent a statutory declaration which was not witnessed by an authorised person. Now who is an authorised person, considering o am staying in singapore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My husband submitted Statutory Declaration as well. He went to the Australian Embassy here in Thailand for the witness signature. I suggest you visit the Australian Embassy in Singapore.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

raspberry_0707 said:


> My husband submitted Statutory Declaration as well. He went to the Australian Embassy here in Thailand for the witness signature. I suggest you visit the Australian Embassy in Singapore.




I did contact them the first time I got it done, to which they refused and suggested I get it done from a notary. Isn't the notary sufficient.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varunpullanhi

dhawalNpatel said:


> Guys what is gsm Brisbane tel contact no


GSM Processing Center: +617 31367000


----------



## harinderjitf5

Hi bro, just checked you signature.Any idea why its been so much time and did not get grant yet. Any idea whats ging on ?


varunpullanhi said:


> GSM Processing Center: +617 31367000


----------



## varunpullanhi

harinderjitf5 said:


> Hi bro, just checked you signature.Any idea why its been so much time and did not get grant yet. Any idea whats ging on ?


I have no idea mate. Dey say its in routine process. Also dey did the employment verification lately in person on 14th Jun 2016.


----------



## mdyehiya

dhawalNpatel said:


> I did contact them the first time I got it done, to which they refused and suggested I get it done from a notary. Isn't the notary sufficient.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your SD person has to sign in front of the notary public. You can get the list of singapore notary public in google and choose your nearest available notary public. It costs around SGD 7.5 - 10 per page.


----------



## harinderjitf5

They might be doing external cgeck.


varunpullanhi said:


> I have no idea mate. Dey say its in routine process. Also dey did the employment verification lately in person on 14th Jun 2016.


----------



## Deepa Sai

Tired of waiting n waiting, checking this forum every 1 hour, checking immitracker n analyzing hw many r waiting how many got , feeling happy when 2015 applicant gets his grant..discussing abt that for 2 days n dreaming abt ours...tired..feeling sad really...losing hopes...maybe God has different plans thatswhy we did not get this grant ?? its going to be 1year since we lodged.


----------



## Rabbahs

Alhamdullah,

Its been pleasure to share the news that I have received golden email for me and my family (wife and son) after 293 days.

It was quite unsuspected to see these email during casual browsing. After been so long stressed during the waiting period, I don't know if I am happy to receive these email, but for sure I am relaxed (de-stressed) now ... and off-course I am happy too 

Well I my case there was no employment verification at all. Although I claimed 10 points for employment but I submitted all my salary slips since April 2003 to March 2015 (may be few missing), submitted my bank statement for all this duration too. Experience certificate for all 5 job. Office orders and etc. My employment file was more than 300 pages, and I tried to give as much proof as I could (like visas etcs).

I don't know why it took so long, may be sec check, of may be that I submitted form for incorrect answers, or may be that I revised from 80 and 1221. How THEY work, is always a myth. 


My most sympathies are for guys who are waiting grant since 2015, and all other applicants waiting for grants. You know that you can also upload your document, even after pressing information provided button, so don't hang for CO to ask you.

Occasionally give them a call, like in 2 months and send them email with subject "Attention "case officer name", "your case ID" and asked them if they need some document. like in 2-3 months, after passing 90 days time frame. No need to stuff their email please. I use to send such kind of email to them,


Dear xyz,

Hope that you are doing well.

Just wanted to see if you needed anything else from me. Please do not hesitate to inform me and I will do my best to make it available on a priority. Thank you. 

Details of my case: 
Reference# bal bla bla ...

Kind regards

s


wish you all the best guys.

Visa 189 Points 60 Age 25 Edu 15 Exp 10 Eng10 GSM Adelaide
Occup 233512 Mech Engg
PTE-A 26 Aug 2015 L78 R72 S71 W78
EOI 28Aug-6Nov2015
Visa 7Nov2015
1st CO contact 16Nov2015
Doc uploaded 25Nov2015
Form 1023 25Nov2015
Add. doc uploaded 3Dec2015
Skill support contact:23Feb2015 (responded on same day)
2nd CO contact 2 Aug 2015: Document request regarding child identity-submitted next day
Grant: 25 Aug, 2016 (293 days since visa launch)


----------



## jibzz

Congrats man! Finally the wait is over for you!


----------



## vikaschandra

Rabbahs said:


> Alhamdullah,
> 
> Its been pleasure to share the news that I have received golden email for me and my family (wife and son) after 293 days.
> 
> It was quite unsuspected to see these email during casual browsing. After been so long stressed during the waiting period, I don't know if I am happy to receive these email, but for sure I am relaxed (de-stressed) now ... and off-course I am happy too
> 
> Well I my case there was no employment verification at all. Although I claimed 10 points for employment but I submitted all my salary slips since April 2003 to March 2015 (may be few missing), submitted my bank statement for all this duration too. Experience certificate for all 5 job. Office orders and etc. My employment file was more than 300 pages, and I tried to give as much proof as I could (like visas etcs).
> 
> I don't know why it took so long, may be sec check, of may be that I submitted form for incorrect answers, or may be that I revised from 80 and 1221. How THEY work, is always a myth.
> 
> 
> My most sympathies are for guys who are waiting grant since 2015, and all other applicants waiting for grants. You know that you can also upload your document, even after pressing information provided button, so don't hang for CO to ask you.
> 
> Occasionally give them a call, like in 2 months and send them email with subject "Attention "case officer name", "your case ID" and asked them if they need some document. like in 2-3 months, after passing 90 days time frame. No need to stuff their email please. I use to send such kind of email to them,
> 
> 
> Dear xyz,
> 
> Hope that you are doing well.
> 
> Just wanted to see if you needed anything else from me. Please do not hesitate to inform me and I will do my best to make it available on a priority. Thank you.
> 
> Details of my case:
> Reference# bal bla bla ...
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> s
> 
> 
> wish you all the best guys.
> 
> Visa 189 Points 60 Age 25 Edu 15 Exp 10 Eng10 GSM Adelaide
> Occup 233512 Mech Engg
> PTE-A 26 Aug 2015 L78 R72 S71 W78
> EOI 28Aug-6Nov2015
> Visa 7Nov2015
> 1st CO contact 16Nov2015
> Doc uploaded 25Nov2015
> Form 1023 25Nov2015
> Add. doc uploaded 3Dec2015
> Skill support contact:23Feb2015 (responded on same day)
> 2nd CO contact 2 Aug 2015: Document request regarding child identity-submitted next day
> Grant: 25 Aug, 2016 (293 days since visa launch)


Congratulations mate. Best wishes with your future endeavors


----------



## loveaussi

Rabbahs said:


> Alhamdullah,
> 
> Its been pleasure to share the news that I have received golden email for me and my family (wife and son) after 293 days.
> 
> It was quite unsuspected to see these email during casual browsing. After been so long stressed during the waiting period, I don't know if I am happy to receive these email, but for sure I am relaxed (de-stressed) now ... and off-course I am happy too
> 
> Well I my case there was no employment verification at all. Although I claimed 10 points for employment but I submitted all my salary slips since April 2003 to March 2015 (may be few missing), submitted my bank statement for all this duration too. Experience certificate for all 5 job. Office orders and etc. My employment file was more than 300 pages, and I tried to give as much proof as I could (like visas etcs).
> 
> I don't know why it took so long, may be sec check, of may be that I submitted form for incorrect answers, or may be that I revised from 80 and 1221. How THEY work, is always a myth.
> 
> 
> My most sympathies are for guys who are waiting grant since 2015, and all other applicants waiting for grants. You know that you can also upload your document, even after pressing information provided button, so don't hang for CO to ask you.
> 
> Occasionally give them a call, like in 2 months and send them email with subject "Attention "case officer name", "your case ID" and asked them if they need some document. like in 2-3 months, after passing 90 days time frame. No need to stuff their email please. I use to send such kind of email to them,
> 
> 
> Dear xyz,
> 
> Hope that you are doing well.
> 
> Just wanted to see if you needed anything else from me. Please do not hesitate to inform me and I will do my best to make it available on a priority. Thank you.
> 
> Details of my case:
> Reference# bal bla bla ...
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> s
> 
> 
> wish you all the best guys.
> 
> Visa 189 Points 60 Age 25 Edu 15 Exp 10 Eng10 GSM Adelaide
> Occup 233512 Mech Engg
> PTE-A 26 Aug 2015 L78 R72 S71 W78
> EOI 28Aug-6Nov2015
> Visa 7Nov2015
> 1st CO contact 16Nov2015
> Doc uploaded 25Nov2015
> Form 1023 25Nov2015
> Add. doc uploaded 3Dec2015
> Skill support contact:23Feb2015 (responded on same day)
> 2nd CO contact 2 Aug 2015: Document request regarding child identity-submitted next day
> Grant: 25 Aug, 2016 (293 days since visa launch)


Congratulations! !!!!!!


----------



## raspberry_0707

Congrats @Rabbahs


----------



## gaus

Rabbahs said:


> Alhamdullah,
> 
> Its been pleasure to share the news that I have received golden email for me and my family (wife and son) after 293 days.
> 
> It was quite unsuspected to see these email during casual browsing. After been so long stressed during the waiting period, I don't know if I am happy to receive these email, but for sure I am relaxed (de-stressed) now ... and off-course I am happy too
> 
> Well I my case there was no employment verification at all. Although I claimed 10 points for employment but I submitted all my salary slips since April 2003 to March 2015 (may be few missing), submitted my bank statement for all this duration too. Experience certificate for all 5 job. Office orders and etc. My employment file was more than 300 pages, and I tried to give as much proof as I could (like visas etcs).
> 
> I don't know why it took so long, may be sec check, of may be that I submitted form for incorrect answers, or may be that I revised from 80 and 1221. How THEY work, is always a myth.
> 
> 
> My most sympathies are for guys who are waiting grant since 2015, and all other applicants waiting for grants. You know that you can also upload your document, even after pressing information provided button, so don't hang for CO to ask you.
> 
> Occasionally give them a call, like in 2 months and send them email with subject "Attention "case officer name", "your case ID" and asked them if they need some document. like in 2-3 months, after passing 90 days time frame. No need to stuff their email please. I use to send such kind of email to them,
> 
> 
> Dear xyz,
> 
> Hope that you are doing well.
> 
> Just wanted to see if you needed anything else from me. Please do not hesitate to inform me and I will do my best to make it available on a priority. Thank you.
> 
> Details of my case:
> Reference# bal bla bla ...
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> s
> 
> 
> wish you all the best guys.
> 
> Visa 189 Points 60 Age 25 Edu 15 Exp 10 Eng10 GSM Adelaide
> Occup 233512 Mech Engg
> PTE-A 26 Aug 2015 L78 R72 S71 W78
> EOI 28Aug-6Nov2015
> Visa 7Nov2015
> 1st CO contact 16Nov2015
> Doc uploaded 25Nov2015
> Form 1023 25Nov2015
> Add. doc uploaded 3Dec2015
> Skill support contact:23Feb2015 (responded on same day)
> 2nd CO contact 2 Aug 2015: Document request regarding child identity-submitted next day
> Grant: 25 Aug, 2016 (293 days since visa launch)


Hearty Congratulations Rabbahs! Wish you all the best for your future endeavours!


----------



## dakshch

Rabbahs said:


> Alhamdullah,
> 
> Its been pleasure to share the news that I have received golden email for me and my family (wife and son) after 293 days.
> 
> It was quite unsuspected to see these email during casual browsing. After been so long stressed during the waiting period, I don't know if I am happy to receive these email, but for sure I am relaxed (de-stressed) now ... and off-course I am happy too
> 
> Well I my case there was no employment verification at all. Although I claimed 10 points for employment but I submitted all my salary slips since April 2003 to March 2015 (may be few missing), submitted my bank statement for all this duration too. Experience certificate for all 5 job. Office orders and etc. My employment file was more than 300 pages, and I tried to give as much proof as I could (like visas etcs).
> 
> I don't know why it took so long, may be sec check, of may be that I submitted form for incorrect answers, or may be that I revised from 80 and 1221. How THEY work, is always a myth.
> 
> 
> My most sympathies are for guys who are waiting grant since 2015, and all other applicants waiting for grants. You know that you can also upload your document, even after pressing information provided button, so don't hang for CO to ask you.
> 
> Occasionally give them a call, like in 2 months and send them email with subject "Attention "case officer name", "your case ID" and asked them if they need some document. like in 2-3 months, after passing 90 days time frame. No need to stuff their email please. I use to send such kind of email to them,
> 
> 
> Dear xyz,
> 
> Hope that you are doing well.
> 
> Just wanted to see if you needed anything else from me. Please do not hesitate to inform me and I will do my best to make it available on a priority. Thank you.
> 
> Details of my case:
> Reference# bal bla bla ...
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> s
> 
> 
> wish you all the best guys.
> 
> Visa 189 Points 60 Age 25 Edu 15 Exp 10 Eng10 GSM Adelaide
> Occup 233512 Mech Engg
> PTE-A 26 Aug 2015 L78 R72 S71 W78
> EOI 28Aug-6Nov2015
> Visa 7Nov2015
> 1st CO contact 16Nov2015
> Doc uploaded 25Nov2015
> Form 1023 25Nov2015
> Add. doc uploaded 3Dec2015
> Skill support contact:23Feb2015 (responded on same day)
> 2nd CO contact 2 Aug 2015: Document request regarding child identity-submitted next day
> Grant: 25 Aug, 2016 (293 days since visa launch)




Congratulations man.


----------



## Deepa Sai

Hearty wishes Rabbahs. Have a great future ahead.


----------



## rrc123

Hello All
hope all are doing great!
Its been a long time I have logged in here,
I am in Sydney now, started my job search.
I am not able to reach our friend KeeDa on private message.
any clue?

Regards!


----------



## vikaschandra

rrc123 said:


> Hello All
> hope all are doing great!
> Its been a long time I have logged in here,
> I am in Sydney now, started my job search.
> I am not able to reach our friend KeeDa on private message.
> any clue?
> 
> Regards!


KeeDa is not available on the forum at this time... if you have anything important to discuss you can pm me and shall get you connected with him


----------



## rrc123

vikaschandra said:


> KeeDa is not available on the forum at this time... if you have anything important to discuss you can pm me and shall get you connected with him


Thanks Vikas!
I will PM you.

Regards


----------



## jeyam_555

Experts, help needed,
1)Do I need to split different designations occupied in the same company while filing EOI.
2)And I was on onsite assignment to USA for 1 year, do I need to split that as well?
3)My onsite assignment was on the job training VISA, do they consider that experience for points?
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## vikaschandra

jeyam_555 said:


> Experts, help needed,
> 1)Do I need to split different designations occupied in the same company while filing EOI.
> 2)And I was on onsite assignment to USA for 1 year, do I need to split that as well?
> 3)My onsite assignment was on the job training VISA, do they consider that experience for points?
> Any help is appreciated.


Follow your assessment outcome if it has breakup do that if not leave it as is. If the some duration out of full employment is considered relevant then break up it up on eoi and mark them as relevant or non relevant as per the assessment results. 

Also has the assessment authority counted the USA job training as work experience? If yes then you can claim it if not then do not include it.


----------



## Rabbahs

jeyam_555 said:


> Experts, help needed,
> 1)Do I need to split different designations occupied in the same company while filing EOI.
> 2)And I was on onsite assignment to USA for 1 year, do I need to split that as well?
> 3)My onsite assignment was on the job training VISA, do they consider that experience for points?
> Any help is appreciated.


Hi,

Please give more information about your case, like occupation. By the way, if you are going through Engineers Australia or ACS or Vetassess, you need to do you experience assessment via them first.

Good luck !


----------



## jeyam_555

vikaschandra said:


> Follow your assessment outcome if it has breakup do that if not leave it as is. If the some duration out of full employment is considered relevant then break up it up on eoi and mark them as relevant or non relevant as per the assessment results.
> 
> Also has the assessment authority counted the USA job training as work experience? If yes then you can claim it if not then do not include it.


Thanks for the information, I haven't done relevant skill assessment in engineers Australia, just MSA. So they didn't provide any breakups. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555

Rabbahs said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please give more information about your case, like occupation. By the way, if you are going through Engineers Australia or ACS or Vetassess, you need to do you experience assessment via them first.
> 
> Good luck !


Thanks for the reply, I am mechanical engineer occupation, and did MSA through engineer Australia, didn't do relevant skill assessment which is not mandatory.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## janeriz26

Rabbahs said:


> Alhamdullah,
> 
> Its been pleasure to share the news that I have received golden email for me and my family (wife and son) after 293 days.
> 
> It was quite unsuspected to see these email during casual browsing. After been so long stressed during the waiting period, I don't know if I am happy to receive these email, but for sure I am relaxed (de-stressed) now ... and off-course I am happy too
> 
> Well I my case there was no employment verification at all. Although I claimed 10 points for employment but I submitted all my salary slips since April 2003 to March 2015 (may be few missing), submitted my bank statement for all this duration too. Experience certificate for all 5 job. Office orders and etc. My employment file was more than 300 pages, and I tried to give as much proof as I could (like visas etcs).
> 
> I don't know why it took so long, may be sec check, of may be that I submitted form for incorrect answers, or may be that I revised from 80 and 1221. How THEY work, is always a myth.
> 
> 
> My most sympathies are for guys who are waiting grant since 2015, and all other applicants waiting for grants. You know that you can also upload your document, even after pressing information provided button, so don't hang for CO to ask you.
> 
> Occasionally give them a call, like in 2 months and send them email with subject "Attention "case officer name", "your case ID" and asked them if they need some document. like in 2-3 months, after passing 90 days time frame. No need to stuff their email please. I use to send such kind of email to them,
> 
> 
> Dear xyz,
> 
> Hope that you are doing well.
> 
> Just wanted to see if you needed anything else from me. Please do not hesitate to inform me and I will do my best to make it available on a priority. Thank you.
> 
> Details of my case:
> Reference# bal bla bla ...
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> s
> 
> 
> wish you all the best guys.
> 
> Visa 189 Points 60 Age 25 Edu 15 Exp 10 Eng10 GSM Adelaide
> Occup 233512 Mech Engg
> PTE-A 26 Aug 2015 L78 R72 S71 W78
> EOI 28Aug-6Nov2015
> Visa 7Nov2015
> 1st CO contact 16Nov2015
> Doc uploaded 25Nov2015
> Form 1023 25Nov2015
> Add. doc uploaded 3Dec2015
> Skill support contact:23Feb2015 (responded on same day)
> 2nd CO contact 2 Aug 2015: Document request regarding child identity-submitted next day
> Grant: 25 Aug, 2016 (293 days since visa launch)


Congratulations mate!!


----------



## vikaschandra

jeyam_555 said:


> Thanks for the information, I haven't done relevant skill assessment in engineers Australia, just MSA. So they didn't provide any breakups.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Well in that case provide the break ups for each designation that yo have held also split the US onsite work experience but do not that for all this you will need to provide supporting documents (reference letter, promotion letters, status change letters, pay slips, onsite deputation agreement etc)


----------



## desiswag

Is reference letter mentioning duties from employer Mandatory for Visa Lodge? 

Even if I have joining letter, contract renewal letter, annual salary revision letters ( all issued on company letter head and signed by HR), salary slips, bank statements.
I have a positive skill assessment from Engineers Australia without employment assessment.


----------



## arun32

Hello Friends,

By grace of GOD, Prayers of my Parents and Brother, Myself and my hubby received grant on 25/Aug/2016.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::first::first:

After 254 days of my visa lodgement , 497 days after process initiation, I have received the grant.

Brothers, Sisters out there, waiting , Please please save your hope, IF I CAN, U ALL CAN TOO.

A beautiful life, peaceful living is waiting for us all in Kangaroo land, the difference is only in our arrival date, i pray and plead the Almighty to grant visas for all who have applied .

Thank you all friends in the forum, who has been everything to me in visa- journey.

THANKS ALL....

My journey calendar below


SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313

ACS +VE FEEDBACK ---18/MAY/2015
PTE SCORE-23/MAY/2015
EOI submitted for 189---9/Jun/2015
Invited for 189- 04/DEC/2015
PCC: Self: 09/dec/2015 , Spouse 14/dec/2015
Visa Lodge: 15/12/2015
Medicals: 30/12/2015
CO Contact :16/FEB/2016(GSM Adelaide)
Docs submitted:08/MAR/2016
Visa Grant: 25/AUG/2016
IED: 04/JAN/2017


----------



## harish123

raspberry_0707 said:


> Good news guys!
> 
> Finally! After 15 months of waiting, we already received the visa grant yesterday. Don't lose hope guys. The waiting period is long, but it's worth it.
> 
> I called DIBP last Monday (Aug 15) to follow up, and I was told that our Case Officer didn't go back to our file yet after we submitted the additional documents they requested.
> 
> For those who received request for new Medical and PCC, and the 28-day period already lapsed, try to call DIBP to trigger them to review your file.
> 
> Thank you for all your support and encouragement.
> 
> Good luck to all who are still waiting. Don't lose hope even if other people try to discourage you.
> 
> BTW, we also filed a complaint with IGIS after 12 months of waiting, and we received a standard reply.


Dear Raspberry,

I am a July 2015 applicant and would like to get some information from you. 
Please tell me when did you made a complaint with IGIS and when did you get a reply from them. Is there any link between their response and visa grant date. I got a standard reply from them today morning. They ask me to wait till February 2017. Please share your experience my friend.


----------



## varunpullanhi

harish123 said:


> Dear Raspberry,
> 
> I am a July 2015 applicant and would like to get some information from you.
> Please tell me when did you made a complaint with IGIS and when did you get a reply from them. Is there any link between their response and visa grant date. I got a standard reply from them today morning. They ask me to wait till February 2017. Please share your experience my friend.


Hi Harish,

Did u call DIBP or lodged a complaint with IGIS?


----------



## harish123

varunpullanhi said:


> Hi Harish,
> 
> Did u call DIBP or lodged a complaint with IGIS?


Yes I made a complaint and I call the department. But I got the standard reply. IGIS has requested me to wait till Feb 2017. they confirmed my security check was completed.


----------



## Greg1946

harish123 said:


> varunpullanhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Harish,
> 
> Did u call DIBP or lodged a complaint with IGIS?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I made a complaint and I call the department. But I got the standard reply. IGIS has requested me to wait till Feb 2017. they confirmed my security check was completed.
Click to expand...

Any reason given on why you need to wait till feb 2017. The delay is usually due to security clearances so not able to understand the reason for further delay


----------



## varunpullanhi

harish123 said:


> Yes I made a complaint and I call the department. But I got the standard reply. IGIS has requested me to wait till Feb 2017. they confirmed my security check was completed.


Did u request DIBP like to take up ur case or forward ur case as its already a year?


----------



## gaus

arun32 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By grace of GOD, Prayers of my Parents and Brother, Myself and my hubby received grant on 25/Aug/2016.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::first::first:
> 
> After 254 days of my visa lodgement , 497 days after process initiation, I have received the grant.
> 
> Brothers, Sisters out there, waiting , Please please save your hope, IF I CAN, U ALL CAN TOO.
> 
> A beautiful life, peaceful living is waiting for us all in Kangaroo land, the difference is only in our arrival date, i pray and plead the Almighty to grant visas for all who have applied .
> 
> Thank you all friends in the forum, who has been everything to me in visa- journey.
> 
> THANKS ALL....
> 
> My journey calendar below
> 
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
> 
> ACS +VE FEEDBACK ---18/MAY/2015
> PTE SCORE-23/MAY/2015
> EOI submitted for 189---9/Jun/2015
> Invited for 189- 04/DEC/2015
> PCC: Self: 09/dec/2015 , Spouse 14/dec/2015
> Visa Lodge: 15/12/2015
> Medicals: 30/12/2015
> CO Contact :16/FEB/2016(GSM Adelaide)
> Docs submitted:08/MAR/2016
> Visa Grant: 25/AUG/2016
> IED: 04/JAN/2017


Congratulations!! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## andreyx108b

arun32 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> By grace of GOD, Prayers of my Parents and Brother, Myself and my hubby received grant on 25/Aug/2016.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::first::first:
> 
> 
> 
> After 254 days of my visa lodgement , 497 days after process initiation, I have received the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Brothers, Sisters out there, waiting , Please please save your hope, IF I CAN, U ALL CAN TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful life, peaceful living is waiting for us all in Kangaroo land, the difference is only in our arrival date, i pray and plead the Almighty to grant visas for all who have applied .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all friends in the forum, who has been everything to me in visa- journey.
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS ALL....
> 
> 
> 
> My journey calendar below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
> 
> 
> 
> ACS +VE FEEDBACK ---18/MAY/2015
> 
> PTE SCORE-23/MAY/2015
> 
> EOI submitted for 189---9/Jun/2015
> 
> Invited for 189- 04/DEC/2015
> 
> PCC: Self: 09/dec/2015 , Spouse 14/dec/2015
> 
> Visa Lodge: 15/12/2015
> 
> Medicals: 30/12/2015
> 
> CO Contact :16/FEB/2016(GSM Adelaide)
> 
> Docs submitted:08/MAR/2016
> 
> Visa Grant: 25/AUG/2016
> 
> IED: 04/JAN/2017




Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loveaussi

harish123 said:


> Dear Raspberry,
> 
> I am a July 2015 applicant and would like to get some information from you.
> Please tell me when did you made a complaint with IGIS and when did you get a reply from them. Is there any link between their response and visa grant date. I got a standard reply from them today morning. They ask me to wait till February 2017. Please share your experience my friend.


So they asked you to wait for another 6 months??? With no reason?????


----------



## uttara

harish123 said:


> Yes I made a complaint and I call the department. But I got the standard reply. IGIS has requested me to wait till Feb 2017. they confirmed my security check was completed.


If your security check is completed, then why IGIS tells you to wait till Feb 2017? When did you make a complaint to IGIS and when did they response? Can you share please?


----------



## Greg1946

1 year plus with 3 co contacts. Last one in March with an NJ

Sent a enqiry few days back.got a reply today staying your documents are still being checked and your case is in progress 

Not sure how long more this wait is going to continue


----------



## Rabbahs

Greg1946 said:


> 1 year plus with 3 co contacts. Last one in March with an NJ
> 
> Sent a enqiry few days back.got a reply today staying your documents are still being checked and your case is in progress
> 
> Not sure how long more this wait is going to continue


Be patient brother, hopefully you will be getting grant soon.


----------



## harshal.nemade

Rabbahs said:


> Hi 2015 gang,
> 
> Yesterday received following request from CO. Today I have submitted a statutory declaration from an Australian Citizen, submitted and pressed the information provided button. Finger crossed
> 
> 
> Certified copy of your passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) pagePassports for children are generally valid for five years. If the passport was obtained whenthe child was an infant, considerable physical changes to facial features are likely to haveoccurred over the validity period. As the examining doctor for NAME (DOB,M) was unable to confirm their identity from the passport photo, a Statutory Declaration will be required. The declarationshould have appropriate photographic evidence that the child presented for their medicalexamination is the same as the child photographed in the passport and the declarant shouldconfirm that all the photos in the declaration are of the same child.If a statutory declaration cannot be provided by an Australian citizen or permanentresident (who is not the child’s relative) the child must be requested to undertake a newhealth examination performed with a new passport that accurately portrays their currentappearance.


Hi, Do you have the format for this declaration. I need to submit it.. my email address is <*SNIP*>

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## goaustralianow

gaus said:


> Congratulations!! All the best!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Hi Gaus,

I see that you are also under 263111 and waiting since Oct 2015. Did you call DIBP and asked them why so much delay? Or did they make a standard statement that "your application is under routing checks and be patient".

May I please ask how many points did you claim for employment and if any employment verification has been done for you?

This wait must be insane


----------



## gaus

goaustralianow said:


> Hi Gaus,
> 
> I see that you are also under 263111 and waiting since Oct 2015. Did you call DIBP and asked them why so much delay? Or did they make a standard statement that "your application is under routing checks and be patient".
> 
> May I please ask how many points did you claim for employment and if any employment verification has been done for you?
> 
> This wait must be insane


Yes mate, I did. Got the standard reply. Verification happened about 3 months back. I have applied with 75 points and claimed 15 for employment.

Not sure what's going on, but can't do anything except wait.

All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## andreyx108b

uttara said:


> If your security check is completed, then why IGIS tells you to wait till Feb 2017? When did you make a complaint to IGIS and when did they response? Can you share please?




Igis does not usually advise, they say - that there is a standard time frame, and if you will not hear by this time frame - contact again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shamsh

*Query Regarding Age point for 189 Visa*

Hi,

If age of an applicant is 38 years 8months and suppose he/she apply on december 2016 EOI then he must have crossed 39.

if the invitation comes on June 2017 (39 years 6 months)...then what point will be consider (25 or 15).

Please any one will make me undersatnd. Whether DIBP will consider 25 points / deduct 10 points.


Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

shamsh said:


> Hi,
> 
> If age of an applicant is 38 years 8months and suppose he/she apply on december 2016 EOI then he must have crossed 39.
> 
> if the invitation comes on June 2017 (39 years 6 months)...then what point will be consider (25 or 15).
> 
> Please any one will make me undersatnd. Whether DIBP will consider 25 points / deduct 10 points.
> 
> 
> Thanks


If the applicant get invite on July 2017 (39 years 6 months) the applicant will get 25 points. 

If the applicant has not received the invite while his/her age changes to be 40 years that particular midnight will see the chane in eoi points which will deduct 10 points and the eoi date of effect will also take that time stamp.


----------



## anoopkamboj

Hi Everyone,

I have lodged my visa application with 75 EOI points (30- Age; 15 - Education; 20 - English Language; 10 - Work Experience). 

My Query is: If the CO deducts my 10 points for the Work Experience (if he does not find the experience relevant and my points will be 65 in that case), will it result in visa rejection? I am asking because i read in one of the old threads that if the points are over claimed, the CO rejects the visa. Is it true?

Can someone please shed some light on this matter

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vikaschandra

anoopkamboj said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application with 75 EOI points (30- Age; 15 - Education; 20 - English Language; 10 - Work Experience).
> 
> My Query is: If the CO deducts my 10 points for the Work Experience (if he does not find the experience relevant and my points will be 65 in that case), will it result in visa rejection? I am asking because i read in one of the old threads that if the points are over claimed, the CO rejects the visa. Is it true?
> 
> Can someone please shed some light on this matter
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Please refer to 189 visa lodge 2016 thread have answered your question there


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

Hello All,

I have a query, kindly share your opinion.

I have worked in only one company for which i have claimed 5 points.
The company was a startup and there was no specific person designated
as HR. Company CEO was handling all the affairs. For the accounts work
there is a temporary employ who take care of salary slips etc.

I have submitted my joining letter, relieving letter, salary slips and
experience letter. Experience letter is issued by CEO of the company
and this document has his direct mobile no as well as email id. Rest
of the documents are issued by that accounts person mentioned as HR,
but no contact no is provided except the land0line no which is
available in the letterhead format itself.

I left this organization about 1 year ago and have not joined
anywhere. Till now, CO has not contact the organization, but when
asked through email/ phones, it was informed by DIBP that internal
checks are going on. I filed my application in Jan 16 and its been
about 8 months now.

Is there any possibility that this delay is due to fact that there is
no HR contact no is available.

Should I myself provide the contact no of HR to CO. Or internal checks
could be some other checks too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbahs

harshal.nemade said:


> Hi, Do you have the format for this declaration. I need to submit it.. my email address is <*SNIP*>
> 
> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


I used this form 

http://www.courts.qld.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/88555/gen-f-qld-stat-dec.pdf


----------



## dakshch

4:30am IST called DIBP just now coz i completed 9 months today.

8 months since last CO contact and i was told that my application is being processed normally. There is nothing more that we need from you at this moment.
Well yeah coz i pre-loaded all documents.

When asked that has the CO came to my file recently, they said yes the CO is actively looking into your case.

If he is looking then why ain't he doing anything???

She put a note for the CO ( fifth time). The CO never sees the damn note.

Great way to start the day. Back to sleep now.


----------



## Greg1946

Guys I am waiting for long post my NJ reply - completed 4.5 months 

Do we have any active NJ guys on the forum waiting for this long 

Just wanted to understand if I am an exception or is this normal


----------



## BrainDrain

Hello Guys,

Finally after a looong wait of over 8 months I received grant yesterday :first::first:

My application status remained as _Received_ all throughout this period with no CO contact ever.

Did multiple followups initially, only to get same standard replies. Eventually got frustrated  and gave up and that's when I received the golden mails 

Below is my timeline...
IELTS Result: 8/Oct/15
ACS Positive: 26/Oct/15
Visa Invitation: 06/Nov/2015
PCC: wife: 18/Dec/2015 , Self: 1/Jan/2016 
Visa Lodge: 22/Dec/2015
Visa Grant: 1/Sep/2016
IED: 18/Dec/2016


----------



## andreyx108b

BrainDrain said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally after a looong wait of over 8 months I received grant yesterday :first::first:
> 
> 
> 
> My application status remained as _Received_ all throughout this period with no CO contact ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Did multiple followups initially, only to get same standard replies. Eventually got frustrated  and gave up and that's when I received the golden mails
> 
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline...
> 
> IELTS Result: 8/Oct/15
> 
> ACS Positive: 26/Oct/15
> 
> Visa Invitation: 06/Nov/2015
> 
> PCC: wife: 18/Dec/2015 , Self: 1/Jan/2016
> 
> Visa Lodge: 22/Dec/2015
> 
> Visa Grant: 1/Sep/2016
> 
> IED: 18/Dec/2016




Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

BrainDrain said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally after a looong wait of over 8 months I received grant yesterday :first::first:
> 
> My application status remained as _Received_ all throughout this period with no CO contact ever.
> 
> Did multiple followups initially, only to get same standard replies. Eventually got frustrated  and gave up and that's when I received the golden mails
> 
> Below is my timeline...
> IELTS Result: 8/Oct/15
> ACS Positive: 26/Oct/15
> Visa Invitation: 06/Nov/2015
> PCC: wife: 18/Dec/2015 , Self: 1/Jan/2016
> Visa Lodge: 22/Dec/2015
> Visa Grant: 1/Sep/2016
> IED: 18/Dec/2016


Congrats mate! Wish you all the best for your future endeavours!


----------



## varunpullanhi

BrainDrain said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally after a looong wait of over 8 months I received grant yesterday :first::first:
> 
> My application status remained as _Received_ all throughout this period with no CO contact ever.
> 
> Did multiple followups initially, only to get same standard replies. Eventually got frustrated  and gave up and that's when I received the golden mails


Congratss mate..
How many times u called up DIBP and wht did dey reply?


----------



## BrainDrain

varunpullanhi said:


> Congratss mate..
> How many times u called up DIBP and wht did dey reply?


I called them atleast 3-4 times from Feb till Jul and also sent an email to then.
All the time they said case officer is looking at my case and will get back if they need any more information.
Although they never asked for any more information.


----------



## ankushcool

I have credit card of Axis Bank. Can it work if I will try to pay the visa fee?? The credit card limit is more than the visa fee..

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit5

*newbie*

message deleted


----------



## rohit5

*newbie*

Hi All,

Thanks for all the help. 

I am also in similar situation as specified in the below post. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-791.html

Seniors please guide me. 


I have been working in my current company close to 9 years. I was on medical leave 
in 2014 for 6 months (from 06/2014 to last weeks of Dec 2014). Out of this I got salary for my paid leaves for 1 month. 

I reported to ACS about my medical or sick leave with all the dates. ACS told that they don't want these details.

ACS deducted 4 years of my experience and they told that experience after 2010 is counted as applicable to the occupation. Also my Australia experience also doesn't 
count as it is only 11 months experience.

Please find my ACS assessment details:

Dear Mr XXXXXXXX,

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology from XXXX University completed XXXXX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.


Dates: XX/XX - XX/XX (0yrs 8mths)
Position: XXXXXXXX
Employer: Employer1
Country: INDIA

Dates: XX/XX - 10/07 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: XXXXXXXX
Employer: Employer2
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/07 - 07/13 (5yrs 7mths)
Position: XXXXXXXX
Employer: Employer3
Country: INDIA

Dates: 07/13 - 06/14 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: XXXXXXXX
Employer: Employer3
Country: AUSTRALIA

Dates: 06/14 - 09/15 (1yrs 3mths)
Position: XXXXXXXX
Employer: Employer3
Country: INDIA


Please let me know if my sick leave period can be specified in EOI as relevant experience or the sick leave should not be included in the EOI.

I have the payslip for July 2014 (and also payslip for few days in august) and next January 2015 pay slip (including last weeks of Dec 2014 salary) and also form 16, 
tax declaration documents for that financial year. Could you please clarify my query. Seniors please guide me. I am totally confused.

Can I get a clarification from DIBP regarding this. Please let me know whom do I need to contact in DIBP regarding this. Can anyone please let me know the contact details (mail or phone number). 

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit





sachin_noida said:


> Guys,
> 
> It seems my post was unintentionally ignored here. Please answer my query as it is very important for me. Plsss helppp........
> 
> My spouse is main applicant.
> 
> She has granted 8 year exp by ACS from last 12 years. All 12y exp in one company only. She has been invited and we have to file the VISA.
> 
> Now in these 8 years she was on leave for 5 months for child care and salary didn't come. The account statement we took for last 7 years have 4 months without salary. Is this a problem? Her employment is though continuous.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Sachin
> 
> 261311|60 PTS|ACS 16 Apr|EOI May 1|Invite Sep 7


----------



## karan.khosla88

Hi All,

I filed Visa on 17th March, 2016 and since then it has been around 170 days but my status is reflecting as "Assessment in progress".

I tried to ask my current employer about any employment verification email but they said they haven't received any. 

Guys, can anyone tell what is the exact email ID from which DIBP usually send the verification email so I can ask my employer to double check?

Thanks in advance.
Karan Khosla

================================
Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO-263111
PTE - Overall - 79/90
ACS Applied - 11 Dec 2015
ACS +ve Result Received - 17 Dec 2015
EOI 189 (60 Points) - 22 Dec 2015
Invitation - 22 Jan 2016
Visa Lodgement - 17 Mar 2016
CO Contact - 2 Apr 2016 (GSM Brisbane)
Documents Uploaded - 10 Apr 2016
Reminder Email to CO - 12 July 2016 (But no reply, apart from the automated response)
Employment verification: Not sure
Grant - :fingerscrossed:
================================


----------



## visa190qld

ankit_smart said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was reading about the number from which other people have received the call from AHC. Then I thought that I should check in my phone also If I have received a call from this number.
> 
> While finding this I number I got a call from a mobile number +91 8527444XXX and the call call was from AHC.
> 
> They where asking about the job, roles and responsibilities. While speaking,by mistake told them I was preparing for Ilets, they said you gave PTE and after that, all the questions were related to PTE. Like total time taken for PTE exam, which section comes first, how many students were there, which center, which date you gave exam, when did you first visited the center.
> 
> Hope that I have satisfied all her queries.



My Employer got call from same number in india.

i am worried what happen now.. they cross check experience letter and work experience.


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi ALL,

I was wondering if we are unable to get the salary slips from employer then Does it work if we can salary letter instead to Salary Slip??

If it works then if anyone can share the format of letter then it will be great.


----------



## sekarhttp

visa190qld said:


> My Employer got call from same number in india.
> 
> i am worried what happen now.. they cross check experience letter and work experience.


Hi Mate,

when you got Employ verificcation done in INdia? and when you had Internal ASIO check in queensland?


----------



## rajput_pnk

Hello All,

I was wondering that if someone can clear my doubts about skill assessment from Engineers Australia.

I am an electronics and communications engineer and work as a Telecommunications specialist. My work profile matches to my education. I have an experience of more than 9 years in the same company. While assessment, will there be any deduction of experience by EA as it is done by ACS by default.

I am worried as I will be losing key points if experience is deducted by EA.

Please anyone ?

Pankaj


----------



## Unbearable28

dedm said:


> I also have the same CO in Adelaide. I received an email on 01-04-2016 that she had received all necessary documentation from me on 19-03-2016 and will now process my application under "routine processing". I hope this happens soon!


Hello dedm,

I do have the same CO assigned. I mistakenly put my parents as dependent in my application, She contacted on 16th of Aug 2016 and asked for dependent relative evidence. I have filled form 1023 about this mistake and also stated that I am the sole applicant of this application.

I have uploaded all the docs till 17th of Aug from my side and medical report was sent by the hospital on 21st of Aug 2016.

From that time I haven't heard anything from her. Do you think there is a problem ? 
If yes, Is it because I had added my parents as dependent.

Because I don't know the cause of delay, I didn't even apply for the points of my work experience.

Please share your views on this.


----------



## rajput_pnk

Hello All,

I was wondering that if someone can clear my doubts about skill assessment from Engineers Australia.

I am an electronics and communications engineer and work as a Telecommunications specialist. My work profile matches to my education. I have an experience of more than 9 years in the same company. While assessment, will there be any deduction of experience by EA as it is done by ACS by default.

I am worried as I will be losing key points if experience is deducted by EA.

Please anyone ?

Pankaj


----------



## Unbearable28

rajput_pnk said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was wondering that if someone can clear my doubts about skill assessment from Engineers Australia.
> 
> I am an electronics and communications engineer and work as a Telecommunications specialist. My work profile matches to my education. I have an experience of more than 9 years in the same company. While assessment, will there be any deduction of experience by EA as it is done by ACS by default.
> 
> I am worried as I will be losing key points if experience is deducted by EA.
> 
> Please anyone ?
> 
> Pankaj


Hi Rajput, 

As far as I know Engineers Australia doesn't deduct any experience by default like Acs. You just have to prepare three career episodes based on your experience to get assessed from Engineers Australia. 

I too have a degree in Electronics and Communication and got my skills assessment successfully from Engineers Australia. 
You just have to be careful which anzsco code you are applying for. 
If you want your experience to get assessed from the same there is one more option Engineers Australia provide. 

I recommend you to read the Engineers Australia booklet on its website. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajput_pnk

Thanks for your reply unbearable28, I have gone through the booklet. I am happy to know that you got your skill assessed by EA successfully.

Is it possible for you to share a sample of your episodes etc. I am just curious about the language and choice of words, which I should use.


----------



## sri33

*Congrats..*



BrainDrain said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally after a looong wait of over 8 months I received grant yesterday :first::first:
> 
> My application status remained as _Received_ all throughout this period with no CO contact ever.
> 
> Did multiple followups initially, only to get same standard replies. Eventually got frustrated  and gave up and that's when I received the golden mails
> 
> Below is my timeline...
> IELTS Result: 8/Oct/15
> ACS Positive: 26/Oct/15
> Visa Invitation: 06/Nov/2015
> PCC: wife: 18/Dec/2015 , Self: 1/Jan/2016
> Visa Lodge: 22/Dec/2015
> Visa Grant: 1/Sep/2016
> IED: 18/Dec/2016




Congrats...I have lodged on 20-Jan 2016, first CO contact was on Feb-03...from then no info...Called twice, but routine answer....Do u have any idea..


----------



## sri33

dakshch said:


> 4:30am IST called DIBP just now coz i completed 9 months today.
> 
> 8 months since last CO contact and i was told that my application is being processed normally. There is nothing more that we need from you at this moment.
> Well yeah coz i pre-loaded all documents.
> 
> When asked that has the CO came to my file recently, they said yes the CO is actively looking into your case.
> 
> If he is looking then why ain't he doing anything???
> 
> She put a note for the CO ( fifth time). The CO never sees the damn note.
> 
> Great way to start the day. Back to sleep now.




Dakshch, Definitely you will get soon. Your patience gives you happiness soon..


----------



## gaus

Finally after 318 days from lodge, with the Grace of Almighty have received the Grant today for Wife, Daughter and I

189
ANZSCO: 263111
ACS Applied: 10th August 2015
ACS +ve: 17th August 2015
PTE: 90 Overall - 29th August
EOI: 75 Points
Invite: 7th September 2015
PCC Done: 14th September 2015
Visa Lodge: 27th October 2015
Medicals: Finalised Status- 11th November 2015
CO Allocation(Adelaide): 13th November 2015
Grant with the Grace of Almighty : 9th September 2016
IED: 03 November 2016


----------



## loveaussi

gaus said:


> Finally after 318 days from lodge, with the Grace of Almighty have received the Grant today for Wife, Daughter and I
> 
> 189
> ANZSCO: 263111
> ACS Applied: 10th August 2015
> ACS +ve: 17th August 2015
> PTE: 90 Overall - 29th August
> EOI: 75 Points
> Invite: 7th September 2015
> PCC Done: 14th September 2015
> Visa Lodge: 27th October 2015
> Medicals: Finalised Status- 11th November 2015
> CO Allocation(Adelaide): 13th November 2015
> Grant with the Grace of Almighty : 9th September 2016
> IED: 03 November 2016


Congratulations gaus!! Your grant gives hope to me...I too have the similar timeline. All the very best !!!!


----------



## gaus

loveaussi said:


> Congratulations gaus!! Your grant gives hope to me...I too have the similar timeline. All the very best !!!!


Thank you so much. All the best, I know the wait can be stressful, hope you get the grant soon.


----------



## vikaschandra

gaus said:


> Finally after 318 days from lodge, with the Grace of Almighty have received the Grant today for Wife, Daughter and I
> 
> 189
> ANZSCO: 263111
> ACS Applied: 10th August 2015
> ACS +ve: 17th August 2015
> PTE: 90 Overall - 29th August
> EOI: 75 Points
> Invite: 7th September 2015
> PCC Done: 14th September 2015
> Visa Lodge: 27th October 2015
> Medicals: Finalised Status- 11th November 2015
> CO Allocation(Adelaide): 13th November 2015
> Grant with the Grace of Almighty : 9th September 2016
> IED: 03 November 2016


Congratulations to you and your family mate.. wish you all the best for future endeavor


----------



## gaus

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to you and your family mate.. wish you all the best for future endeavor


Thanks Vikas.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sri33

*Congrats...*



gaus said:


> Finally after 318 days from lodge, with the Grace of Almighty have received the Grant today for Wife, Daughter and I
> 
> 189
> ANZSCO: 263111
> ACS Applied: 10th August 2015
> ACS +ve: 17th August 2015
> PTE: 90 Overall - 29th August
> EOI: 75 Points
> Invite: 7th September 2015
> PCC Done: 14th September 2015
> Visa Lodge: 27th October 2015
> Medicals: Finalised Status- 11th November 2015
> CO Allocation(Adelaide): 13th November 2015
> Grant with the Grace of Almighty : 9th September 2016
> IED: 03 November 2016


Super..Congrats Gaus &family...All the best for the next step in AUS....Any employment verification in your case?


----------



## gaus

sri33 said:


> Super..Congrats Gaus &family...All the best for the next step in AUS....Any employment verification in your case?


Thanks Sri. Yes, physical verification.. I guess because I'm self-employed. Not aware of the previous employment was verified.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## uttara

gaus said:


> Finally after 318 days from lodge, with the Grace of Almighty have received the Grant today for Wife, Daughter and I
> 
> 189
> ANZSCO: 263111
> ACS Applied: 10th August 2015
> ACS +ve: 17th August 2015
> PTE: 90 Overall - 29th August
> EOI: 75 Points
> Invite: 7th September 2015
> PCC Done: 14th September 2015
> Visa Lodge: 27th October 2015
> Medicals: Finalised Status- 11th November 2015
> CO Allocation(Adelaide): 13th November 2015
> Grant with the Grace of Almighty : 9th September 2016
> IED: 03 November 2016


congratulations, when did the physical verification happen?


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

gaus said:


> Thanks Sri. Yes, physical verification.. I guess because I'm self-employed. Not aware of the previous employment was verified.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk




Congrats mate..all the best for your future endeavours...what kind of physical verification has done ?i am also a self employed now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8859

gaus said:


> Finally after 318 days from lodge, with the Grace of Almighty have received the Grant today for Wife, Daughter and I
> 
> 189
> ANZSCO: 263111
> ACS Applied: 10th August 2015
> ACS +ve: 17th August 2015
> PTE: 90 Overall - 29th August
> EOI: 75 Points
> Invite: 7th September 2015
> PCC Done: 14th September 2015
> Visa Lodge: 27th October 2015
> Medicals: Finalised Status- 11th November 2015
> CO Allocation(Adelaide): 13th November 2015
> Grant with the Grace of Almighty : 9th September 2016
> IED: 03 November 2016


@gaus Many Congratulations!!
Did you take any follow up with them over email or phone calls for visa grant?
My visa application was done in October 2015, am still waiting for visa grant. The status shows Finalised but no correspondence email from them.

Your input would be great help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gaus

uttara said:


> congratulations, when did the physical verification happen?


Thanks. 23rd May 2016

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Congrats mate..all the best for your future endeavours...what kind of physical verification has done ?i am also a self employed now...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just like telephonic interviews which people have mentioned, except that officers from AHC came to my office. Had some personal and work related queries.


----------



## gaus

sk8859 said:


> @gaus Many Congratulations!!
> Did you take any follow up with them over email or phone calls for visa grant?
> My visa application was done in October 2015, am still waiting for visa grant. The status shows Finalised but no correspondence email from them.
> 
> Your input would be great help. Thanks in advance.


Thanks SK.

Yes, I did follow up once a month .. but guess they have their own criteria for checks which probably took time.

If your case is finalised you should be able to see Granted agains the applicant name in immi site and generate the grant letter from there.


----------



## varunpullanhi

gaus said:


> Finally after 318 days from lodge, with the Grace of Almighty have received the Grant today for Wife, Daughter and I


Congratulations mate..!!! i'm hoping..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sk8859

Anyone in this forum applied for ICT 261111 (Business Analyst/ System Analyst) and waiting for the grant?


----------



## Bairy

Is any one can tell me how long it takes to grant 189 visa ? I have lodge visa on June 8th 2016, CO allocate July 19th . Requested additional documents like current employment details and Spouse ielts all requests are submitted August 1st 2016. Since then I dint hear anything from CO .please anyone has any idea how long does the it takes? By the way iam from HR country,


----------



## sm_adil2002

gaus said:


> Finally after 318 days from lodge, with the Grace of Almighty have received the Grant today for Wife, Daughter and I
> 
> 189
> ANZSCO: 263111
> ACS Applied: 10th August 2015
> ACS +ve: 17th August 2015
> PTE: 90 Overall - 29th August
> EOI: 75 Points
> Invite: 7th September 2015
> PCC Done: 14th September 2015
> Visa Lodge: 27th October 2015
> Medicals: Finalised Status- 11th November 2015
> CO Allocation(Adelaide): 13th November 2015
> Grant with the Grace of Almighty : 9th September 2016
> IED: 03 November 2016



Very very congratulations gaus, finally long long wait come to end. Best of luck for future. Very short IED hope you will reach safely on time. Pray for me too, with same timeline still waiting.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

gaus said:


> Finally after 318 days from lodge, with the Grace of Almighty have received the Grant today for Wife, Daughter and I
> 
> 189
> ANZSCO: 263111
> ACS Applied: 10th August 2015
> ACS +ve: 17th August 2015
> PTE: 90 Overall - 29th August
> EOI: 75 Points
> Invite: 7th September 2015
> PCC Done: 14th September 2015
> Visa Lodge: 27th October 2015
> Medicals: Finalised Status- 11th November 2015
> CO Allocation(Adelaide): 13th November 2015
> Grant with the Grace of Almighty : 9th September 2016
> IED: 03 November 2016


Congratulations


----------



## gaus

varunpullanhi said:


> Congratulations mate..!!! i'm hoping..:fingerscrossed:


Thanks Varun. Best wishes for your grant.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus

sm_adil2002 said:


> Very very congratulations gaus, finally long long wait come to end. Best of luck for future. Very short IED hope you will reach safely on time. Pray for me too, with same timeline still waiting.


Thanks Mate. My prayers are with you, you'll get it soon.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus

AbhishekKotian said:


> Congratulations


Thanks Abhishek

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

gaus said:


> Finally after 318 days from lodge, with the Grace of Almighty have received the Grant today for Wife, Daughter and I
> 
> 189
> ANZSCO: 263111
> ACS Applied: 10th August 2015
> ACS +ve: 17th August 2015
> PTE: 90 Overall - 29th August
> EOI: 75 Points
> Invite: 7th September 2015
> PCC Done: 14th September 2015
> Visa Lodge: 27th October 2015
> Medicals: Finalised Status- 11th November 2015
> CO Allocation(Adelaide): 13th November 2015
> Grant with the Grace of Almighty : 9th September 2016
> IED: 03 November 2016




You finally got lucky bro. Congrats.

280 days for me.

Looks like 263111 really makes people wait quite a lot.


----------



## gaus

dakshch said:


> You finally got lucky bro. Congrats.
> 
> 280 days for me.
> 
> Looks like 263111 really makes people wait quite a lot.


Thanks Mate. I'm sure yours is on the way, just hang in. All the best.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepa Sai

Yes we are waiting since sep 2015 without knowing what's happening.

Congrats Gaus. God bless.



sk8859 said:


> Anyone in this forum applied for ICT 261111 (Business Analyst/ System Analyst) and waiting for the grant?


----------



## sk8859

Hmm. I had filed in the month of Oct 2015 claiming 65 points. Still waiting... Hope for the best. 




Deepa Sai said:


> Yes we are waiting since sep 2015 without knowing what's happening.
> 
> Congrats Gaus. God bless.
> 
> 
> 
> sk8859 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone in this forum applied for ICT 261111 (Business Analyst/ System Analyst) and waiting for the grant?
Click to expand...


----------



## sm_adil2002

gaus said:


> Yes, I did follow up once a month .. but guess they have their own criteria for checks which probably took time.
> 
> If your case is finalised you should be able to see Granted agains the applicant name in immi site and generate the grant letter from there.


Hi gaus,
What you asked on your continuous follow up to DIBP and what they said?


----------



## Kirkoven

Congratulations Gaus

Finally some activity on the pending 2015 applicants.


----------



## gaus

sm_adil2002 said:


> Hi gaus,
> What you asked on your continuous follow up to DIBP and what they said?


I asked about the status.. the reply was always same "processing"

You just need to hang in there. I'm sure DIBP is doing the job, it's just that some applicants like me need to undergo more checks hence the delay. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus

Kirkoven said:


> Congratulations Gaus
> 
> Finally some activity on the pending 2015 applicants.


Thank you

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

gaus said:


> Finally after 318 days from lodge, with the Grace of Almighty have received the Grant today for Wife, Daughter and I
> 
> 189
> ANZSCO: 263111
> ACS Applied: 10th August 2015
> ACS +ve: 17th August 2015
> PTE: 90 Overall - 29th August
> EOI: 75 Points
> Invite: 7th September 2015
> PCC Done: 14th September 2015
> Visa Lodge: 27th October 2015
> Medicals: Finalised Status- 11th November 2015
> CO Allocation(Adelaide): 13th November 2015
> Grant with the Grace of Almighty : 9th September 2016
> IED: 03 November 2016


Congrats Gaus, your grant has given a lot of hope to people like me, waiting for more than a year now.


----------



## gaus

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Congrats Gaus, your grant has given a lot of hope to people like me, waiting for more than a year now.


Thanks Jaideep. All the best. I'm sure it will come soon.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## varunpullanhi

Guys, post 1 yr of lodgement (almost), Should I make an IGIS complaint or just wait... :spider:


----------



## vikaschandra

varunpullanhi said:


> Guys, post 1 yr of lodgement (almost), Should I make an IGIS complaint or just wait... :spider:


Did you contact DIBP? If yes what was the response did they mentioned that your case is under External Security Check?

Only if they have specified that your case is under External Security Checks with ASIO will the IGIS be able to take an action over it. If they have mentioned routine processing then filing a complain with IGIS is not going to help

Edit: Note that IGIS looks into cases that are more than 12 months old and before lodging complaint with IGIS make sure that your case if only pending for due to external checks.

In case you will be lodging complaint with IGIS check this from IGIS website

when lodging a complaint relating to a security assessment, it is important that you provide the following details:

name of the visa applicant as shown on his or her passport
date of birth of the visa applicant
country of birth of the visa applicant
Class of visa
date of visa application (must be at least 12 months ago).

if you wish to complain online use the online form


----------



## varunpullanhi

vikaschandra said:


> Did you contact DIBP? If yes what was the response did they mentioned that your case is under External Security Check?
> 
> Only if they have specified that your case is under External Security Checks with ASIO will the IGIS be able to take an action over it. If they have mentioned routine processing then filing a complain with IGIS is not going to help
> 
> Edit: Note that IGIS looks into cases that are more than 12 months old and before lodging complaint with IGIS make sure that your case if only pending for due to external checks.
> 
> In case you will be lodging complaint with IGIS check this from IGIS website
> 
> when lodging a complaint relating to a security assessment, it is important that you provide the following details:
> 
> name of the visa applicant as shown on his or her passport
> date of birth of the visa applicant
> country of birth of the visa applicant
> Class of visa
> date of visa application (must be at least 12 months ago).
> 
> if you wish to complain online use the online form


*Thnx* Vikas.
*Evrytym* DIBP replied *dat* its in routine process. *Nvr* did they told me *dat* my case is in Ext security check.
*
Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## vikaschandra

varunpullanhi said:


> Thnx Vikas.
> Evrytym DIBP replied dat its in routine process. Nvr did they told me dat my case is in Ext security check.


In that case i doubt IGIS will take up this case. Well still if you wish to raise it up to them you can


----------



## Greg1946

Complete 13 months today. Seems like I am the oldest cases on this forum waiting from August 2015


----------



## varunpullanhi

Greg1946 said:


> Complete 13 months today. Seems like I am the oldest cases on this forum waiting from August 2015


Myimmitracker shows 5 cases as CO contacted before August 2015.


----------



## Greg1946

Are they still active on the forum


----------



## dakshch

Day 284


----------



## varunpullanhi

Greg1946 said:


> Are they still active on the forum


Only one is active from May 2015.


----------



## Deepa Sai

Lodged on 19th sep 2015 and it is going to be 365 days in 3 days ??


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi guy I have a small query, actually one of my friends got the 189 PR in Dec 2015.

He lodged the application in march 2015 when he was single. 
In May 2015 he got married while he was still in a PR process but he could not declare his status from single to married and eventually he got the PR in dec 2015 as single.

He has done his validation trip this year 2016 and now he wants to apply for his wife aswell. But the main issue which is bothering him is that if he submit his marriage certificate then it will be quite evident that he was married during his PR process but didnt inform DIBP. So he is afraid that his PR can get cancelled because of not informating about his marital status.

So plz advice what need to be done now OR maybe he is over thinking and this is not that big issue


----------



## Unbearable28

piosalien said:


> Hi
> My case:
> EOI submitted on JUne 26 2015 with 60 points. Call recieved on 8th Jan 2016. Case officer assigned on 25th Jan. Documents asked for :form 80 , PCC and employment reference.
> Submitted docs on 27th.
> Still waiting. No signs since then.
> Case office name is Cynthia from GSM Adelaide.
> Could anyone advise why its taking so long, when my friends who submitted after me got the PR.?
> Any one know her email id?


Have you got your visa grant yet ?


----------



## uttara

varunpullanhi said:


> Only one is active from May 2015.


I am July 2015 applicant


----------



## Rabbahs

shah-sawar said:


> Hi guy I have a small query, actually one of my friends got the 189 PR in Dec 2015.
> 
> He lodged the application in march 2015 when he was single.
> In May 2015 he got married while he was still in a PR process but he could not declare his status from single to married and eventually he got the PR in dec 2015 as single.
> 
> He has done his validation trip this year 2016 and now he wants to apply for his wife aswell. But the main issue which is bothering him is that if he submit his marriage certificate then it will be quite evident that he was married during his PR process but didnt inform DIBP. So he is afraid that his PR can get cancelled because of not informating about his marital status.
> 
> So plz advice what need to be done now OR maybe he is over thinking and this is not that big issue


Immediately contact MARA agent. Ask your friend to be onshore while applying for visa.


----------



## varunpullanhi

uttara said:


> I am July 2015 applicant


You are not in Myimmitracker, right??


----------



## uttara

varunpullanhi said:


> You are not in Myimmitracker, right??


yes, I am


----------



## jeyam_555

Guys any suggestions or views the reason for delay in grant after Visa lodge. Any thoughts is appreciated and can be helpful for person yet to apply. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

Day 287


----------



## Rabbahs

jeyam_555 said:


> Guys any suggestions or views the reason for delay in grant after Visa lodge. Any thoughts is appreciated and can be helpful for person yet to apply.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


This has been discussed numerous time on this forum. The key words are "front loading" all the required document.


----------



## varunpullanhi

dakshch said:


> Day 287


Coming sunday I will be completing 366 days :frusty:


----------



## visa190qld

varunpullanhi said:


> Coming sunday I will be completing 366 days :frusty:


Are you onshore ? did you call immi ? Did you get any verification news for your employment ?


----------



## varunpullanhi

visa190qld said:


> Are you onshore ? did you call immi ? Did you get any verification news for your employment ?


Offshore.
I call them every month. Employment verification done on 14th June 2016.


----------



## web83

jeyam_555 said:


> Guys any suggestions or views the reason for delay in grant after Visa lodge. Any thoughts is appreciated and can be helpful for person yet to apply.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


i am from pakistan and got my grant in 3.5 months job code 263111 ,exactly one month after the job verification.
I applied through an agent and realized after a while that my agent didn't frontload the documents.Being an applicant from a high risk country,i thought the grant might take an year but it came sooner then i expected.☺.Don't think too much and test your luck.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## varunz8

web83 said:


> i am from pakistan and got my grant in 3.5 months job code 263111 ,exactly one month after the job verification.
> I applied through an agent and realized after a while that my agent didn't frontload the documents.Being an applicant from a high risk country,i thought the grant might take an year but it came sooner then i expected.☺.Don't think too much and test your luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Hi, Can you pls tell me how do they go for job verification.

Thanks,


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

varunpullanhi said:


> Coming sunday I will be completing 366 days :frusty:


390 days and counting


----------



## web83

varunz8 said:


> Hi, Can you pls tell me how do they go for job verification.
> 
> Thanks,


they called my employer and verified about the my roles and responsibilities.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## varunpullanhi

varunz8 said:


> Hi, Can you pls tell me how do they go for job verification.
> 
> Thanks,


Employment verification is done either by telephonic call or by email or by physical visit.


----------



## andreyx108b

jeyam_555 said:


> Guys any suggestions or views the reason for delay in grant after Visa lodge. Any thoughts is appreciated and can be helpful for person yet to apply.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




Go for direct grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepa Sai

Hi Guys, last couple of times we tried reaching this no 731367000, no one seems to be picking up, has anyone faced this issue, do you have an alternate no. Please advice.

We completed one year today  Lodged on sept 19 2015 with so much hopes and dreams which is now fading slowly.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Deepa Sai said:


> Hi Guys, last couple of times we tried reaching this no 731367000, no one seems to be picking up, has anyone faced this issue, do you have an alternate no. Please advice.
> 
> We completed one year today  Lodged on sept 19 2015 with so much hopes and dreams which is now fading slowly.




Same here, drop calls or no one answers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varunpullanhi

Deepa Sai said:


> Hi Guys, last couple of times we tried reaching this no 731367000, no one seems to be picking up, has anyone faced this issue, do you have an alternate no. Please advice.
> 
> We completed one year today  Lodged on sept 19 2015 with so much hopes and dreams which is now fading slowly.


This is the only number for GSM processing center i think, didnt face any problem with call drops.

Guys, dont lose hope, your time will surely come, its just around the corner, just hang on.


----------



## elecengr

can anybody recommend good mara agent in chandigarh pls?
i cant do it on my own. is there anyway to check agent success rate on mara website?
regards


----------



## Greg1946

400 days - never ever has my patience been tested to this extent 

Completed a self learning experiential course on anxiety management


----------



## Kamboj

Deepa Sai said:


> Hi Guys, last couple of times we tried reaching this no 731367000, no one seems to be picking up, has anyone faced this issue, do you have an alternate no. Please advice.
> 
> 
> 
> We completed one year today  Lodged on sept 19 2015 with so much hopes and dreams which is now fading slowly.


Same happening to me from last one week. I spoken to DIBP one month back now when I thought to get updation I found call rings but nobody receive the call. I have tried 6 times in last 8 days. Today, when I tried to call from some other number then they picked up the call. I am really worried what's this mean ?



Anybody have views on it. It has been 213 days for me since I lodged visa application.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## jeyam_555

Might be a basic question. I am in preparation of collecting documents for lodging Visa, I couldn't get work experience document from my company. What is the alternative for this. I can provide financials, promotion documents etc, but couldn't get anything from company letterhead. Any help is appreciated

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## varunpullanhi

Greg1946 said:


> 400 days - never ever has my patience been tested to this extent
> 
> Completed a self learning experiential course on anxiety management


Just hold on mate.. layball:


----------



## mustafa makram

Dear all,

For all who are waiting for too long, have you uploaded your files unattested (true copy) and just submitted scanned page of original? because am thinking this might be the case of extra checks!?


----------



## varunpullanhi

mustafa makram said:


> Dear all,
> 
> For all who are waiting for too long, have you uploaded your files unattested (true copy) and just submitted scanned page of original? because am thinking this might be the case of extra checks!?


Yup, I have uploaded the attested, notarised true copy of the documents.


----------



## vikaschandra

Greg1946 said:


> 400 days - never ever has my patience been tested to this extent
> 
> Completed a self learning experiential course on anxiety management


Kudos! 
*
Every cloud has a silver lining*


----------



## ygr1402

Count me too

445 days (1 year, 2 months, 17 days) Still Waiting.......


----------



## vikaschandra

ygr1402 said:


> Count me too
> 
> 445 days (1 year, 2 months, 17 days) Still Waiting.......


You are onshore and yet it has been more than a Year now. This is a shocker

What is the current status on your application?

Please share your visa timeline


----------



## varunpullanhi

Hi Vikas,

Can we request our case for any updates to the Aus high Commission like in delhi? Like do they entertain our request and respond?


----------



## harinderjitf5

Hey bro I dont think Delhi AUS high Commission will entertain your request. I did it when I required to my application update and inform the DIBP regarding this. I sent email to Delhi AHC(at that time I did not about GS adelaide or brisbane so sent request to Delhi AHC) but they told me that all GSM files are processed in Australia and they do not have access to these files.





varunpullanhi said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Can we request our case for any updates to the Aus high Commission like in delhi? Like do they entertain our request and respond?


----------



## andreyx108b

varunpullanhi said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> 
> 
> Can we request our case for any updates to the Aus high Commission like in delhi? Like do they entertain our request and respond?




Nope.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## er_singh

same here

VISA LODGED 08-10-2015
CO CONTACTED NOV-2015
EMPLOYER VERIFICATION - FEB-2016
HIGH COMMISSION CALL - FEB 2016
VISA GRANT - still waiting..........


----------



## andreyx108b

er_singh said:


> same here
> 
> 
> 
> VISA LODGED 08-10-2015
> 
> CO CONTACTED NOV-2015
> 
> EMPLOYER VERIFICATION - FEB-2016
> 
> HIGH COMMISSION CALL - FEB 2016
> 
> VISA GRANT - still waiting..........




Oh man feel bad for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ygr1402

vikaschandra said:


> You are onshore and yet it has been more than a Year now. This is a shocker
> 
> What is the current status on your application?
> 
> Please share your visa timeline


Hi,

I heard that in the last month that there had been a physical visit to my previous company. And after that there is no update (Still in progress/ routine checks)



189 | ANZSCO Code: 261312 | ACS: 25-Mar-15, Positive | PTE: 12-Jun-15, Positive | EOI Submitted: 13-Jun-15 with 65 points | Invite: 06-Jul-15 | Visa Lodged: 07-Jul-15 
| Indian PCC: 19-Jun-15 | Meds: 13-Jul-15 | CO Allocated: 01-Sep-15 | Requested Documents Uploaded: 16-Sep-15 | Included partner(wife) as an addtional Applicant: 12-Dec-15 
| CO contact: 12-Jan-15 | Requested PCC overseas document of wife: 04-Feb-16 | Requested Documents Uploaded: 12-Feb-16 | Grant: ???????


----------



## vikaschandra

ygr1402 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I heard that in the last month that there had been a physical visit to my previous company. And after that there is no update (Still in progress/ routine checks)
> 
> 
> 
> 189 | ANZSCO Code: 261312 | ACS: 25-Mar-15, Positive | PTE: 12-Jun-15, Positive | EOI Submitted: 13-Jun-15 with 65 points | Invite: 06-Jul-15 | Visa Lodged: 07-Jul-15
> | Indian PCC: 19-Jun-15 | Meds: 13-Jul-15 | CO Allocated: 01-Sep-15 | Requested Documents Uploaded: 16-Sep-15 | Included partner(wife) as an addtional Applicant: 12-Dec-15
> | CO contact: 12-Jan-15 | Requested PCC overseas document of wife: 04-Feb-16 | Requested Documents Uploaded: 12-Feb-16 | Grant: ???????


Well if the verification is being done or has been completed then hopefully you should be hearing from them soon.


----------



## momentum

Guys-

When lodging my visa application I forgot to mention the name of my wife before marriage. There's a question which asks "Is this family member currently or have they ever been known by other names" and I answered No in this for my wife. Do I need to correct this or will the form 80 going to take care of this later?.

Plz help


----------



## andreyx108b

momentum said:


> Guys-
> 
> 
> 
> When lodging my visa application I forgot to mention the name of my wife before marriage. There's a question which asks "Is this family member currently or have they ever been known by other names" and I answered No in this for my wife. Do I need to correct this or will the form 80 going to take care of this later?.
> 
> 
> 
> Plz help




Correct it. Notify DIBP of incorrect answers. There is an option in myimmi account. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wasiee

I have been a silent follower on this forum....... to pass on the good new and by grace of ALMIGHTY ALLAH I have been granted visa on 20th Sept 2016, best of luck for all guys awaiting grants and thanks for you posts......


----------



## wasiee

andreyx108b said:


> correct it. Notify dibp of incorrect answers. There is an option in myimmi account.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


correct thing to do


----------



## tikki2282

wasiee said:


> I have been a silent follower on this forum....... to pass on the good new and by grace of ALMIGHTY ALLAH I have been granted visa on 20th Sept 2016, best of luck for all guys awaiting grants and thanks for you posts......




Congrats. This will give an hope to all 2015 applicants waiting for their grant.


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Functional English for my wife*

Hi,

Needed help once again for the query on Functional English for my wife
What should I mention in the form for Visa Lodge

*Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability?* Yes/No

It is mentioned that 

*Functional English

The applicant must be able to provide evidence of one of the following to prove they have functional English:

*International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result with an average band score of at least 4.5 across the four test components (Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking). The test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.

*A Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-Based Test (TOEFL iBT) result with a total band score of at least 32 across the four test components (Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking). The test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.

*A Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) test result with an overall band score of at least 30 across the four test components (Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking). The test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.*

My wife is carrying and we plan to put our applicaton on hold till baby is born. Please let me know what should be answered for the above question. Should it be yes and later I can provide the evidence of IELTS.

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## andreyx108b

wasiee said:


> I have been a silent follower on this forum....... to pass on the good new and by grace of ALMIGHTY ALLAH I have been granted visa on 20th Sept 2016, best of luck for all guys awaiting grants and thanks for you posts......




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manish1

Finally after waiting for 10 months, got the Visa Grant today. At once couldn't even believe it!

PTE - 30th Sep, 2015
ACS - 7th Oct, 2015
Invite - 23rd Oct, 2015
Visa Lodged - 30th Nov, 2015
PCC - 4th Dec, 2015
1st CO Contact - 8th Dec, 2015
2nd CO COntact - 18th Feb, 2016

Visa Grant - 10th Oct, 2016
1ED - 15th Dec, 2016

I wish everyone on this forum all the very best. I know it is hard to wait, but keep faith, wait will be over soon!


----------



## varunpullanhi

manish1 said:


> Finally after waiting for 10 month, got the Visa Grant today. At once couldn't even believe it!
> 
> PTE - 30th Sep, 2015
> ACS - 7th Oct, 2015
> Invite - 23rd Oct, 2015
> Visa Lodged - 30th Nov, 2015
> PCC - 4th Dec, 2015
> 1st CO Contact - 8th Dec, 2015
> 2nd CO COntact - 18th Feb, 2016
> 
> Visa Grant - 10th Oct, 2016
> 1ED - 15th Dec, 2016
> 
> I wish everyone on this forum all the very best. I know it is hard to wait, but keep faith, wait will be over soon!


Congrats mate..!!
Your news gives us some amount of hope...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rajaastha

Hi manish, congz....this is a great news. I too applied on the same date and both of our CO contacts also happened on the same dates. What about your medicals?


----------



## manish1

Rajaastha said:


> Hi manish, congz....this is a great news. I too applied on the same date and both of our CO contacts also happened on the same dates. What about your medicals?


Medicals for self, spouse & child were done on 12th Dec 2015 at Delhi


----------



## tuyen.tran

haisergeant said:


> Yes, I lodged under 261313, with 65 points (age 30 + degree 15 + english 10 + experience 10). lodged with 3 dependents (my wife and 2 sons)
> 
> I think your grant is very close, wish you have your grant soon.


Congrats to you country mate, even though its late...
Any share of experience? I see your great persistency....


----------



## ygr1402

vikaschandra said:


> Well if the verification is being done or has been completed then hopefully you should be hearing from them soon.


After a long wait of 463 days, Today I received the Grant 

Thank you all for your support


_________________________

*189* | ANZSCO Code: *261312* | ACS: *25-Mar-15*, Positive | PTE: *12-Jun-15*, Positive | EOI Submitted: *13-Jun-15* with 65 points | Invite: *06-Jul-15* | Visa Lodged: *07-Jul-15* 
| Indian PCC: *19-Jun-15* | Meds: *13-Jul-15* | CO Allocated:* 01-Sep-15* | Requested Documents Uploaded: *16-Sep-15* | Included partner(wife) as an addtional Applicant: *12-Dec-15 *
| CO contact: *12-Jan-15* | Requested PCC overseas document of wife: *04-Feb-16* | Requested Documents Uploaded: *12-Feb-16* | Employer Verification: *04-Feb-16* | Employer's Physical Site visit: *24-Jul-16*| Grant: *12-Oct-16*


----------



## varunpullanhi

ygr1402 said:


> After a long wait of 463 days, Today I received the Grant
> 
> Thank you all for your support


Great news mate...Congratulations and all the very best..!!


----------



## andreyx108b

ygr1402 said:


> After a long wait of 463 days, Today I received the Grant
> 
> Thank you all for your support
> 
> 
> _________________________
> 
> *189* | ANZSCO Code: *261312* | ACS: *25-Mar-15*, Positive | PTE: *12-Jun-15*, Positive | EOI Submitted: *13-Jun-15* with 65 points | Invite: *06-Jul-15* | Visa Lodged: *07-Jul-15*
> | Indian PCC: *19-Jun-15* | Meds: *13-Jul-15* | CO Allocated:* 01-Sep-15* | Requested Documents Uploaded: *16-Sep-15* | Included partner(wife) as an addtional Applicant: *12-Dec-15 *
> | CO contact: *12-Jan-15* | Requested PCC overseas document of wife: *04-Feb-16* | Requested Documents Uploaded: *12-Feb-16* | Employer Verification: *04-Feb-16* | Employer's Physical Site visit: *24-Jul-16*| Grant: *12-Oct-16*




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manish1

Great news, many congratulations and all the very best for the new life ahead!

What is your IED ?


----------



## dakshch

Day 310


----------



## harish_vemuri

Hello All,
I would need some experts help to clarify my situation.
My case is, I and my wife got visa grant in july-2016 and IED is 03-feb-2017. But now my wife is carrying and we are planning to enter aus by jan-2017 and plan baby birth in aussie. Since she is carrying, will I get any problems during immigration when I land in australia. 

I am sorry, if I posted in a wrong forum.


----------



## Greg1946

ygr1402 said:


> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if the verification is being done or has been completed then hopefully you should be hearing from them soon.
> 
> 
> 
> After a long wait of 463 days, Today I received the Grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your support
> 
> 
> _________________________
> 
> *189* | ANZSCO Code: *261312* | ACS: *25-Mar-15*, Positive | PTE: *12-Jun-15*, Positive | EOI Submitted: *13-Jun-15* with 65 points | Invite: *06-Jul-15* | Visa Lodged: *07-Jul-15*
> | Indian PCC: *19-Jun-15* | Meds: *13-Jul-15* | CO Allocated:* 01-Sep-15* | Requested Documents Uploaded: *16-Sep-15* | Included partner(wife) as an addtional Applicant: *12-Dec-15 *
> | CO contact: *12-Jan-15* | Requested PCC overseas document of wife: *04-Feb-16* | Requested Documents Uploaded: *12-Feb-16* | Employer Verification: *04-Feb-16* | Employer's Physical Site visit: *24-Jul-16*| Grant: *12-Oct-16*
Click to expand...

Congrats. Can imagine what you must have gone through while waiting 

Waiting now for 420 days. Hope they clear all pending cases


----------



## Greg1946

ygr1402 said:


> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if the verification is being done or has been completed then hopefully you should be hearing from them soon.
> 
> 
> 
> After a long wait of 463 days, Today I received the Grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your support
> 
> 
> _________________________
> 
> *189* | ANZSCO Code: *261312* | ACS: *25-Mar-15*, Positive | PTE: *12-Jun-15*, Positive | EOI Submitted: *13-Jun-15* with 65 points | Invite: *06-Jul-15* | Visa Lodged: *07-Jul-15*
> | Indian PCC: *19-Jun-15* | Meds: *13-Jul-15* | CO Allocated:* 01-Sep-15* | Requested Documents Uploaded: *16-Sep-15* | Included partner(wife) as an addtional Applicant: *12-Dec-15 *
> | CO contact: *12-Jan-15* | Requested PCC overseas document of wife: *04-Feb-16* | Requested Documents Uploaded: *12-Feb-16* | Employer Verification: *04-Feb-16* | Employer's Physical Site visit: *24-Jul-16*| Grant: *12-Oct-16*
Click to expand...


Mate as you are aware I am waiting for long as well. 

Can you please let me know if you were asked to redo your Medicals and pcc

also what is the IED


----------



## Jahirul

dakshch said:


> Day 310


Hi Dude,

Sad to see your application delayed till now. Hope you get it granted soon..


----------



## ygr1402

Greg1946 said:


> Mate as you are aware I am waiting for long as well.
> 
> Can you please let me know if you were asked to redo your Medicals and pcc
> 
> also what is the IED


Hi,

Actually I was expecting that they may ask for redo of medicals and pcc. But they didn't asked anything more. 

I'm onshore applicant, So there is no IED.


----------



## ygr1402

manish1 said:


> Great news, many congratulations and all the very best for the new life ahead!
> 
> What is your IED ?


I'm applied from Onshore.


----------



## hareram

Hi
Did anyone submitted EOI who is an occupational therapist?
Would like to know about it? 
Any occupational therapists available in this forum?


----------



## Greg1946

14 months ( 426 days) completed today - can't imagine how things have panned out for some of us 

3 months timeline can go to 6 months, 14 months is way too delayed in my view


----------



## farjaf

Greg1946 said:


> 14 months ( 426 days) completed today - can't imagine how things have panned out for some of us
> 
> 3 months timeline can go to 6 months, 14 months is way too delayed in my view


What is the status your application? how many times been contacted by CO?


----------



## tikki2282

Greg1946 said:


> 14 months ( 426 days) completed today - can't imagine how things have panned out for some of us
> 
> 3 months timeline can go to 6 months, 14 months is way too delayed in my view




Did you lodged a complaint?


----------



## Greg1946

tikki2282 said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 14 months ( 426 days) completed today - can't imagine how things have panned out for some of us
> 
> 3 months timeline can go to 6 months, 14 months is way too delayed in my view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you lodged a complaint?
Click to expand...

Yes, not with igis as it has not gone for security checks but with DIBP in August . Nothing happens mate you just get the standard reply


----------



## guilhermee

Could someone help me?

I want to claim the 5 points from 'Study in regional Australia or a low population growth metropolitan area'. 
The question is: Im a Environmental Engineer.. Can I study any course to claim the points or I need to study a course related in my graduation?


----------



## tikki2282

Greg1946 said:


> Yes, not with igis as it has not gone for security checks but with DIBP in August . Nothing happens mate you just get the standard reply




How do you know that it has not gone for security checks? It's a hell long waiting.


----------



## Greg1946

tikki2282 said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, not with igis as it has not gone for security checks but with DIBP in August . Nothing happens mate you just get the standard reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that it has not gone for security checks? It's a hell long waiting.
Click to expand...

I have been calling the contact center once every 3 weeks. They confirmed that the case is with the case officer and not pending security checks . Case officer also confirmed in August that the documents I submitted as response to NJ are being checked 

So ideally the delay is due to verification however mid sep it has come back to the case officer as confirmed by the contact centre . Not sure how long these guys are going to take


----------



## vibhu1310

Greg1946 said:


> I have been calling the contact center once every 3 weeks. They confirmed that the case is with the case officer and not pending security checks . Case officer also confirmed in August that the documents I submitted as response to NJ are being checked
> 
> So ideally the delay is due to verification however mid sep it has come back to the case officer as confirmed by the contact centre . Not sure how long these guys are going to take


Hi Greg1946

Even I am in a similar position . I had lodged my visa on 2 nov 2015 . Also I had got NJ letter in July which I have responded to with the required documents . 

If there any process or complaint that can be done to DIBP . This is highly frustrating as the processing is believed to be 3 months


----------



## varunpullanhi

vibhu1310 said:


> Hi Greg1946
> 
> Even I am in a similar position . I had lodged my visa on 2 nov 2015 . Also I had got NJ letter in July which I have responded to with the required documents .
> 
> If there any process or complaint that can be done to DIBP . This is highly frustrating as the processing is believed to be 3 months


What for they have asked the NJ letter?


----------



## vibhu1310

varunpullanhi said:


> What for they have asked the NJ letter?


They had doubts regarding my employment . My first company was a really small enterprise and they were having issues with contacting them . I had provided them with new office address , HR visiting card , Salary Slip , Bank Statement and google map co-ordinate to there new office . 

Since its a small enterprise it's not easy to find them on internet . Luckily I had HR number which helped me locate the company.

I had submitted my proofs on 15 Aug 2016 . 

If there is any way I can have some information/status regarding the application . 

Visa Lodge :- 02 Nov 2015


----------



## varunpullanhi

vibhu1310 said:


> They had doubts regarding my employment . My first company was a really small enterprise and they were having issues with contacting them . I had provided them with new office address , HR visiting card , Salary Slip , Bank Statement and google map co-ordinate to there new office .
> 
> Since its a small enterprise it's not easy to find them on internet . Luckily I had HR number which helped me locate the company.
> 
> I had submitted my proofs on 15 Aug 2016 .
> 
> If there is any way I can have some information/status regarding the application .
> 
> Visa Lodge :- 02 Nov 2015


The only way I know to get current status is by calling DIBP.


----------



## vibhu1310

varunpullanhi said:


> The only way I know to get current status is by calling DIBP.


I have tried couple of times , I have got the usual standard reply . Didn't got any status about it


----------



## andreyx108b

varunpullanhi said:


> The only way I know to get current status is by calling DIBP.




Or use a tracker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varunpullanhi

andreyx108b said:


> Or use a tracker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats a tracker andrey??


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi all,

I need assess my work experience from Engineers Australia. I work as Graduate Assistant in lab during my Master studies and paid for that. In MSA booklet it is mentioned in MSA booklet "In general, research activities undertaken as a Ph.D. student, or work experience as a Research Assistant/Fellow whilst undertaking a Ph.D., cannot be considered as relevant skilled employment".


I want to take suggestions from you all what is best and suitable destination title "Graduate Engineer/ Assitant" which i need to ask my employer (university)?

1. Graduate Engineer ?
2. Graduate Engineer/Assistant ?
3. Research Engineer?

Secondly, I should assess my degree (from CDR pathway ) and work experience together or separate? 
what are the pro's and con's of separate and together assessment.

Looking forward to hear from you ALL.


----------



## Muhammad.Furqan

F.A.Ansari said:


> It is required for pakistani nationals. When I log in Immi account an alert comes that this is causing delays in processing some applications and pakistani nationals need to present polio vaccination certificate.


Did you find out from where you can get it in Jeddah as i am in the same situation and have only a week to submit it.

Thanks


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Anyone facing difficulty in getting through GSM Brisbane tele line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Hi Everyone,

I have applied for PR. CO assigned docs and meds submitted. Now I want to switch my job. Do I have to notify my CO. If so, how do I do it? I mean which forms?

Regards,


----------



## vikaschandra

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have applied for PR. CO assigned docs and meds submitted. Now I want to switch my job. Do I have to notify my CO. If so, how do I do it? I mean which forms?
> 
> Regards,


Yes you should inform DIBP if you switch jobs use form 1022 - Notification to Change in Circumstance


----------



## samsonk76

May ask what was the adverse info found to issue NJ letter?

Have you received your grant yet?



Greg1946 said:


> I have been calling the contact center once every 3 weeks. They confirmed that the case is with the case officer and not pending security checks . Case officer also confirmed in August that the documents I submitted as response to NJ are being checked
> 
> So ideally the delay is due to verification however mid sep it has come back to the case officer as confirmed by the contact centre . Not sure how long these guys are going to take


----------



## dakshch

Day 322


----------



## ihmar2002

I am preparing to submit 190 visa application. My question is, how likely it is to get grant having child with delayed speech. My son has mild language problem, he is 6 and he cannot speak sentences clearly although he is school going kids. We have been doing speech therapy and he improved with time and will be hopefully normal in a year or two given we continue his therapy. Any experts opinion who have came accross similar applicant and has received grant/ rejection? Thanks and kind regards


----------



## andreyx108b

ihmar2002 said:


> I am preparing to submit 190 visa application. My question is, how likely it is to get grant having child with delayed speech. My son has mild language problem, he is 6 and he cannot speak sentences clearly although he is school going kids. We have been doing speech therapy and he improved with time and will be hopefully normal in a year or two given we continue his therapy. Any experts opinion who have came accross similar applicant and has received grant/ rejection? Thanks and kind regards




Children are different, sone speak early sone later. If he has no serious medical condition which require significant financial expenses from government - you would be ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Finally it's a grant 
A Long Long wait it was 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1946

dhawalNpatel said:


> Finally it's a grant
> A Long Long wait it was
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats mate - best wishes for your future in Australia


----------



## tikki2282

dhawalNpatel said:


> Finally it's a grant
> A Long Long wait it was
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Many congratulations. All the best.


----------



## varunpullanhi

dhawalNpatel said:


> Finally it's a grant
> A Long Long wait it was
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great mate..Congratzzz


----------



## dakshch

Hey 2015 people...

How many are still waiting ? Any progress for anyone?


----------



## w4s33m

dakshch said:


> Hey 2015 people...
> 
> How many are still waiting ? Any progress for anyone?


Have you tried calling your processing centre ? You wont be put through to the CO, but sometimes a simple nudge works. I have read on this very forum that a quick call to check the process has sometimes moved stalled cases.


----------



## panna

319 days. 
only one co contact asking for more docs in apr 2016. since than its dark night, called them several times & got one answer that is under regular process (have patient). 
now all hopes are fading away... started hating my self that why i chose AU to be a dream land. started preparation since jan 2015, first IELTS, PTE, ACS than EOI finally applied with hard earned money on dec 2015. since than suffering of wait.....


----------



## dakshch

panna said:


> 319 days.
> only one co contact asking for more docs in apr 2016. since than its dark night, called them several times & got one answer that is under regular process (have patient).
> now all hopes are fading away... started hating my self that why i chose AU to be a dream land. started preparation since jan 2015, first IELTS, PTE, ACS than EOI finally applied with hard earned money on dec 2015. since than suffering of wait.....




Very similar story. They contacted me in january for the PTE scores to be sent via their website. Nothing after that. Calling has not helped, same reply of under regular processing please be patient.

324 days


----------



## andreyx108b

w4s33m said:


> Have you tried calling your processing centre ? You wont be put through to the CO, but sometimes a simple nudge works. I have read on this very forum that a quick call to check the process has sometimes moved stalled cases.




I dont think thats the case mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

dakshch said:


> Hey 2015 people...
> 
> How many are still waiting ? Any progress for anyone?


Still Waiting.... Aug 2015


----------



## varunpullanhi

dakshch said:


> Hey 2015 people...
> 
> How many are still waiting ? Any progress for anyone?


Still waiting...Sept 2015


----------



## tikki2282

varunpullanhi said:


> Still waiting...Sept 2015




That's bad. Any CO contacts in between. I wish you a grant soon.


----------



## sm_adil2002

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Still Waiting.... Aug 2015


Oct 2015&#55357;&#56864;


----------



## singhexpat20

Hi all,

Can somebody point me to any link for applying visa for 189 ? I got invite and when I login to EOI and clicked apply visa, it is traversing to page "ImmiAccount". I have created any account in ImmiAccount. 
Shall I create new application or import application. Please help


----------



## dakshch

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Still Waiting.... Aug 2015






varunpullanhi said:


> Still waiting...Sept 2015






sm_adil2002 said:


> Oct 2015&#55357;&#56864;




Well you have waited longer than me so you definitely feel worse than i do. 
I wouldn't say be patient coz i know that's irritating. We have been 500% times more patient than normal applicants. So just hang in there.


----------



## b allen

Still waiting dec 2015 but mine is visa 190.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## singhexpat20

singhexpat20 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can somebody point me to any link for applying visa for 189 ? I got invite and when I login to EOI and clicked apply visa, it is traversing to page "ImmiAccount". I have created any account in ImmiAccount.
> Shall I create new application or import application. Please help


Hi all,

Can somebody please reply to this ?
Also when I try to create a new application in iMMIAccount, it is not showing 189 visa under any application group. Please help !


----------



## harinderjitf5

Did you get invitation ? if yes then 189 option must be there in immi account.



singhexpat20 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can somebody please reply to this ?
> Also when I try to create a new application in iMMIAccount, it is not showing 189 visa under any application group. Please help !


----------



## sri33

*285th Day..*

285 th Day, First and last CO contact was on Feb-3, No verification as per my knowledge at previous and current employer. Called DIBP thrice but same reply. Sent official mail, requesting status. Received standard reply mail that the process is going on.....


----------



## NGK

*Grant !!!!*

Got my grant today after a year !!! no idea why the delay. 

Thanks all for the support.



Cheers


----------



## Greg1946

NGK said:


> Got my grant today after a year !!! no idea why the delay.
> 
> Thanks all for the support.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Congrats mate. Really feels nice to see delayed cases getting their grants


----------



## andreyx108b

NGK said:


> Got my grant today after a year !!! no idea why the delay.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for the support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

NGK said:


> Got my grant today after a year !!! no idea why the delay.
> 
> Thanks all for the support.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Congrats, all the best for a great future Downunder


----------



## sri33

*Congrats*



NGK said:


> Got my grant today after a year !!! no idea why the delay.
> 
> Thanks all for the support.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Congrats mate...I wish that you won't get delay in your future steps at Aus...


----------



## Jahirul

*congrats bro!! *


ngk said:


> got my grant today after a year !!! No idea why the delay.
> 
> Thanks all for the support.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


----------



## tikki2282

NGK said:


> Got my grant today after a year !!! no idea why the delay.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for the support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Many congratulations. All the best.


----------



## dakshch

sri33 said:


> 285 th Day, First and last CO contact was on Feb-3, No verification as per my knowledge at previous and current employer. Called DIBP thrice but same reply. Sent official mail, requesting status. Received standard reply mail that the process is going on.....






NGK said:


> Got my grant today after a year !!! no idea why the delay.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for the support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



11 months today. NOTHING


----------



## sri33

*When is your IED given in VIsa?*



NGK said:


> Got my grant today after a year !!! no idea why the delay.
> 
> Thanks all for the support.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hi NGK,

When is the IED(Initial entry date) given to u in visa. Since one year completed, Have u undergone second time medicals and PCC?


----------



## omkar13

NGK said:


> Got my grant today after a year !!! no idea why the delay.
> 
> Thanks all for the support.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Congrts! You grant gave me new hope for my visa.

:rockon:
:fingerscrossed:

EOI: 25 oct 2015
Visa Applied: 6th Nov 2015
Points: 65
ICt 261313
Grant:


----------



## tuyen.tran

NGK said:


> Got my grant today after a year !!! no idea why the delay.
> 
> Thanks all for the support.
> 
> Cheers


big Congrats to you Mate, 

Any body has any idea of the delay? NGK got 70 point...repeat 70..., or its because of the fierce battle of code 263111...???? or what?
I cant imagine what it likes a year awaiting, especially in case a family with kids....


----------



## shamisoman

hi NGK, congrts, have you gone for new medical if yes, how many days it took to get your visa


----------



## er_singh

*Still waiting*

today is 396th day since visa logged. this is hell a waiting for long period of time.

Can any one TELL where hell is the problem.

TODAY CALLED DIBP, NO RESPONSE, it seems services stopped





----------------------------------
Telecommunications Engineer - ANZSCO-263311
IELETS:- 6 EACH
ACS POSITIVE:--23 JULY 2015

EOI 189(60) SUBMITTED JULY 2015
Invitation - 7TH SEP 2015
Visa Lodgement - 8 OCT 2015
CO FIRST CONTACTED - DEC 2015 FOR MEDICALS AND PPC-- GSM Adelaide
VERY FIRST EMPLOYER VERIFICATION:-- FEB 2015
LAST EMPLOYER VERIFICATION: FEB 2015

AUSTRALIAN HIGH COMMISSION NEW DELHI CALLED:-- FEB 2015

NO FURTHER CO CONTACTED

GRANT:--:boxing::boxing::boxing::


----------



## varunpullanhi

er_singh said:


> today is 396th day since visa logged. this is hell a waiting for long period of time.
> 
> Can any one TELL where hell is the problem.
> 
> TODAY CALLED DIBP, NO RESPONSE, it seems services stopped


Your call not got connected to DIBP?
or
They did not provide any update?


----------



## er_singh

varunpullanhi said:


> Your call not got connected to DIBP?
> or
> They did not provide any update?



today i called +6173136700

automatic reply from computer services discontinued


----------



## vikaschandra

er_singh said:


> today i called +6173136700
> 
> automatic reply from computer services discontinued


Most probably DIBP have discontinued the Call Center services


----------



## andreyx108b

I guess its a good news. COs used to answer calls - they just waited time, some people called everyday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me how to fill question 16 in form 1022? it says:
16. Application Details (If Known)
*Date of Application: no issue*
*Lodged at: ??*
*Visa Class: no issue*

What do they mean by Lodged at??


----------



## Greg1946

andreyx108b said:


> I guess its a good news. COs used to answer calls - they just waited time, some people called everyday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe the Australia no is working. Service has been discontinued for offshore applicants - not a fair treatment if this is the case 

Also if I am not mistaken the CO's don't answer calls. The contact center and the processing team is not the same set of individuals 

Imagine people like us who are waiting for 15 months . Contacting even though it was of no value was our only hope to know our case is active


----------



## dakshch

Day 338


----------



## sri33

*Day 294..*



dakshch said:


> Day 338


Day 294...


----------



## Greg1946

450 days - 15 months 

Disappointment continues ?


----------



## Jamil Sid

While uploading the files to immiaccount

60 documents means 60 pages. For example if my PDF contain 5 pages so they count it 1.


----------



## sowmiya_syd

Jamil Sid said:


> While uploading the files to immiaccount
> 
> 60 documents means 60 pages. For example if my PDF contain 5 pages so they count it 1.


No, One pdf is one document. u can upload 60 documents ..size limitation for each is 5 MB


----------



## harinderjitf5

if yiu have single pdf of 5 pages that will count as 1 and suze limit should not exceed morea than 5 mb.


Jamil Sid said:


> While uploading the files to immiaccount
> 
> 60 documents means 60 pages. For example if my PDF contain 5 pages so they count it 1.


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi

*Planning to raise complaint*

Hi,

I’m planning to raise a compliant. I lodged my visa on 10.11.2015 and uploaded all the documents upfront. Still my status shows “Received”. Can anyone please provide me the link to register complaint and your experience regarding the same?

Regards,
Sai


----------



## andreyx108b

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I’m planning to raise a compliant. I lodged my visa on 10.11.2015 and uploaded all the documents upfront. Still my status shows “Received”. Can anyone please provide me the link to register complaint and your experience regarding the same?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sai




Some wait 400+ days with similar timeline... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m planning to raise a compliant. I lodged my visa on 10.11.2015 and uploaded all the documents upfront. Still my status shows “Received”. Can anyone please provide me the link to register complaint and your experience regarding the same?
> 
> Regards,
> Sai


Dear Sai,
What is your Job Code.


----------



## andreyx108b

Jamil Sid said:


> Dear Sai,
> 
> What is your Job Code.




Please keep in mind anzsco code and visa processing times are unrelated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saimails

Guys.. Hw much refund we will get if v cancel our visa application...please let us know... Waiting since sep 2015..no more hopes.. N v don't need anymore.. Ruined our life n career already.


----------



## faheemakram

294 Days since Visa lodgement
CO correspondence was within 10 days asking for Medical and PCC.
Last correspondence (165 days before) was with the skilled immigrant officer for information required thru email on June 2nd, 2016.(that email is not reflected on IMMI account)
No verification as per my knowledge from any employer.

Called DIBP 3 times but same standard reply. (have patience, we didn't forget u...CO is busy...we have backlog...etc.)

Sent official mail for passport update for my son but no reply from CO, only automatic reply received

Today trying to call 0061731367000 but it seems Call service has been discontinued

FRUSTRATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NGK

*Help*

Sorry to be of nuisance, but i am urgently looking for some guidance regarding initial entry , logistics, job search and accomodation; Could somebody let me know a thread or a person i could contact to discuss ? ( looking towards melbourne or brisbane ) thanks !!!!


----------



## NGK

sri33 said:


> Hi NGK,
> 
> When is the IED(Initial entry date) given to u in visa. Since one year completed, Have u undergone second time medicals and PCC?


my IED is Jan 31 2017.. I wasn't asked to take medicals or PCC for the second time. My medicals only expire in December though. However i took PCC for the second time just for precaution even though it wasn't requested.


----------



## sri33

*Link for raising complaint*



Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m planning to raise a compliant. I lodged my visa on 10.11.2015 and uploaded all the documents upfront. Still my status shows “Received”. Can anyone please provide me the link to register complaint and your experience regarding the same?
> 
> Regards,
> Sai


https://www.igis.gov.au/complaints/how-make-complaint

Hi Lakshmi, Above link will give u info about complaint and guide u to make a complaint.


----------



## visa190qld

sri33 said:


> https://www.igis.gov.au/complaints/how-make-complaint
> 
> Hi Lakshmi, Above link will give u info about complaint and guide u to make a complaint.


I think you need to send complaint to dibp first then if no result you can ask ASIO.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/con...mplaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service


----------



## sri33

*300 days Not out*

Triple century....


----------



## w4s33m

sri33 said:


> Triple century....


I'm sure you've already tried this, but if not, how about uploading some fresh documents to the case.. like payslips for these 300 days ?


----------



## dakshch

sri33 said:


> Triple century....




Moving towards a record...

Day 343


----------



## singhexpat20

Hi all,

I got invite on last 25 Oct, I need to pay visa fees, in Visa application do I need to mention countries of residence even if the duration is just 3 months?

I am confused about the documents I need to submit. Can you please tell
Is Birth certificate compulsory ?
Do I need to get all the documents notarized ?
Are forms Form 80,1221,1276 necessary ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sri33

w4s33m said:


> I'm sure you've already tried this, but if not, how about uploading some fresh documents to the case.. like payslips for these 300 days ?


Hi,

CO contacted on Feb 3rd-2016 for PCC and current organisation R&R.. Both I have submitted on Feb-17. After that no communication. I did not upload any payslip after that. Do you wish me to upload payslips of past 9 months? Will it be a good idea to make my application active?


----------



## w4s33m

sri33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO contacted on Feb 3rd-2016 for PCC and current organisation R&R.. Both I have submitted on Feb-17. After that no communication. I did not upload any payslip after that. Do you wish me to upload payslips of past 9 months? Will it be a good idea to make my application active?


It might not hurt... give it a kick


----------



## w4s33m

dakshch said:


> Moving towards a record...
> 
> Day 343


I saw someone wait for 700+ days... and I sincerely hope you guys get it soon. 

I suggested Sri to upload some fresh payslips etc ( relevant to the application ) to probably give the application a kick. Perhaps you can try the same thing. 

One other aspect it... there's has to be a reason why its waiting. Can you check your application and Form 80 for information you've provided. Could there be a dead lead in there ? for Instance, a company that is closed down ( but is relevant to the skill years ), or a school contact that has changed. 

In that case, maybe find the latest numbers/email for these and upload them in a correction form. 

I'm guessing the application has to be WAITING ON something. It just can't go cold.


I know in my case, there was a verification email from DIBP waiting on my HR for weeks and as soon as that was sent from the HR, the application moved and I got the grant.


----------



## andreyx108b

w4s33m said:


> I saw someone wait for 700+ days... and I sincerely hope you guys get it soon.
> 
> I suggested Sri to upload some fresh payslips etc ( relevant to the application ) to probably give the application a kick. Perhaps you can try the same thing.
> 
> One other aspect it... there's has to be a reason why its waiting. Can you check your application and Form 80 for information you've provided. Could there be a dead lead in there ? for Instance, a company that is closed down ( but is relevant to the skill years ), or a school contact that has changed.
> 
> In that case, maybe find the latest numbers/email for these and upload them in a correction form.
> 
> I'm guessing the application has to be WAITING ON something. It just can't go cold.
> 
> 
> I know in my case, there was a verification email from DIBP waiting on my HR for weeks and as soon as that was sent from the HR, the application moved and I got the grant.




I recently didnt see such a long waits...

In the past there were cases. 

Now, i know few guys with 400+ days wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1946

andreyx108b said:


> w4s33m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw someone wait for 700+ days... and I sincerely hope you guys get it soon.
> 
> I suggested Sri to upload some fresh payslips etc ( relevant to the application ) to probably give the application a kick. Perhaps you can try the same thing.
> 
> One other aspect it... there's has to be a reason why its waiting. Can you check your application and Form 80 for information you've provided. Could there be a dead lead in there ? for Instance, a company that is closed down ( but is relevant to the skill years ), or a school contact that has changed.
> 
> In that case, maybe find the latest numbers/email for these and upload them in a correction form.
> 
> I'm guessing the application has to be WAITING ON something. It just can't go cold.
> 
> 
> I know in my case, there was a verification email from DIBP waiting on my HR for weeks and as soon as that was sent from the HR, the application moved and I got the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently didnt see such a long waits...
> 
> In the past there were cases.
> 
> Now, i know few guys with 400+ days wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Andrey does anyone know of someone who can tell us about the functioning of DIBP

What we see currently defies logic - 

Delay due to ceilings in whatever category is digestible, however delays due to verification, security, etc beyond reasonable timeframes does not make sense 

I think it is important to solve this puzzle for the larger good of future aspirants


----------



## singhexpat20

singhexpat20 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got invite on last 25 Oct, I need to pay visa fees, in Visa application do I need to mention countries of residence even if the duration is just 3 months?
> 
> I am confused about the documents I need to submit. Can you please tell
> Is Birth certificate compulsory ?
> Do I need to get all the documents notarized ?
> Are forms Form 80,1221,1276 necessary ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Can someone please reply on this ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Greg1946 said:


> Andrey does anyone know of someone who can tell us about the functioning of DIBP
> 
> What we see currently defies logic -
> 
> Delay due to ceilings in whatever category is digestible, however delays due to verification, security, etc beyond reasonable timeframes does not make sense
> 
> I think it is important to solve this puzzle for the larger good of future aspirants




Those delays mostly caused by security checks i would guess - they are critical for benefits of all of us, but yes, they take time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

It's been 343 days since I have lodged a sub class 189 visa. There has been no contact from the CO since last 10 months (312 days to be precise). Calling DIBP has been of no use, always got the standard reply of please be patient and we will get back to you if we need any documents from our side. Now the telephone number has also been discontinued.

If I were to lodge a request under the FREEDOM OF INFORMATION ACT and request details of when has the CO looked into my case or if CO has looked at it at all in the last 343 days.

I find it hard to believe that a case will be delayed so long for any security checks. Also there has been no employment verification, and i have been with only one employer.


----------



## rkmelbourne

Based on my experience I don't think it is because of verification or security check. It depends on when your email or application is picked by CO. When it is picked, they will reply you( request more information, reply what you asking in your email , Grant, refuse). It can be 5 days or 5 months.It depends on your luck.

There are no clear and specific guidelines I believe. 

I am also waiting for my VISA for last 145 days. I am onsite candidate and working in Australia for last 5 years on 457 VISA. I don’t have any other country work experience to verify.


----------



## dakshch

rkmelbourne said:


> Based on my experience I don't think it is because of verification or security check. It depends on when your email or application is picked by CO. When it is picked, they will reply you( request more information, reply what you asking in your email , Grant, refuse). It can be 5 days or 5 months.It depends on your luck.
> 
> There are no clear and specific guidelines I believe.
> 
> I am also waiting for my VISA for last 145 days. I am onsite candidate and working in Australia for last 5 years on 457 VISA. I don’t have any other country work experience to verify.




DIBP has no set guidelines. Earlier applications were processed in order of filing. Then they came up with random selection. 
And now they forget people like us. 345 days already.


----------



## singhexpat20

Can you please tell are the below things necessary for visa documents ?

Do I need to get all the documents notarized ?
Is Birth certificate compulsory ?
Are forms Form 80,1221,1276 necessary ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## vikaschandra

singhexpat20 said:


> Can you please tell are the below things necessary for visa documents ?
> 
> Do I need to get all the documents notarized ?
> Is Birth certificate compulsory ?
> Are forms Form 80,1221,1276 necessary ?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Yes you should get the documents notarized. 
It is not mandatory in lieu of BC CO also accepts other documents (like grade 10 marksheet, passport bio page etc)
form 1221 and form 80 are kinda of becoming mandatory requirement. Never heard of form 1276 being asked since form 1276 is for visa subclass 476


----------



## hosee

Has anyone applied for Indian PCC from Australia?


----------



## farjaf

rkmelbourne said:


> Based on my experience I don't think it is because of verification or security check. It depends on when your email or application is picked by CO. When it is picked, they will reply you( request more information, reply what you asking in your email , Grant, refuse). It can be 5 days or 5 months.It depends on your luck.
> 
> There are no clear and specific guidelines I believe.
> 
> I am also waiting for my VISA for last 145 days. I am onsite candidate and working in Australia for last 5 years on 457 VISA. I don’t have any other country work experience to verify.


Sorry mate, but I have to disagree, the actual processing time depends on mandatory checks and whether the information provided is satisfactory


----------



## dreamcomeT

Claimed wrong points 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Friends,

I have logged eoi in Aug with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 visa. After few weeks I received ITA for NSW. Before moving further I got to notice that I have claimed 5 extra points. So I immediately edited my EOI application and not applied for Invitation I received.

In Sept end I have edited my EOI with 60 points for 189 visa and 65 points for State Sponsirship. 

In oct also I added one more EOI. Still I have not got any response.

Can somebody please help me to know that How much time would it take to get an invitation.

And also share the link of xls where I can add my details for 189 visa and 190 visa.

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

singhexpat20 said:


> Can you please tell are the below things necessary for visa documents ?
> 
> Do I need to get all the documents notarized ?
> Is Birth certificate compulsory ?
> Are forms Form 80,1221,1276 necessary ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


1. opinions differ whether or not to get the documents notarized, I didnt

2. you can give matriculation certificate in place of birth certificate

3. form 80 and 1221 are requested in many cases, 

1276 in very few cases


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamcomeT said:


> Claimed wrong points
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have logged eoi in Aug with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 visa. After few weeks I received ITA for NSW. Before moving further I got to notice that I have claimed 5 extra points. So I immediately edited my EOI application and not applied for Invitation I received.
> 
> In Sept end I have edited my EOI with 60 points for 189 visa and 65 points for State Sponsirship.
> 
> In oct also I added one more EOI. Still I have not got any response.
> 
> Can somebody please help me to know that How much time would it take to get an invitation.
> 
> And also share the link of xls where I can add my details for 189 visa and 190 visa.
> 
> Thanks


firstly it is good thing that you did not to go ahead and lodge your visa with wrongfully claimed points.. 

you need to let the forum members know about your occupation code in order for anyone to analyze the current trend and let you know on when you can expect new Invite..

most of the members here on the forum visit myimmitracker.com to add their details and then track and analyze


----------



## robbypuwar

*EOI Ceased*



KeeDa said:


> Mate, I've read a few of your earlier posts and something does not seem right. I would be worried too if I were you. Have you checked your SPAM email? Have you employed any agent? Did you check the "Correspondence" section in your IMMIAccount?
> 
> If nothing has helped so far, I would suggest you be awake at 09:00 AEST and keep calling them until your call goes through. Have your TRN and all other details in front of you for the call.
> 
> All the best mate, and keep us informed about how it goes.



Hi,
I was just reading the old posts and I have the same issue. I got an email regarding the EOI removal without getting any clarification or correspondance and also the status in my ImmiAccount has been changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Finalised". Checked email inbox, spam, application mailbox etc. but nothing there. I have called DIAC a couple of times but they did not give me any useful info. I have dropped them an email to [email protected] regarding the clarification but have not received any response yet. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## vikaschandra

robbypuwar said:


> Hi,
> I was just reading the old posts and I have the same issue. I got an email regarding the EOI removal without getting any clarification or correspondance and also the status in my ImmiAccount has been changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Finalised". Checked email inbox, spam, application mailbox etc. but nothing there. I have called DIAC a couple of times but they did not give me any useful info. I have dropped them an email to [email protected] regarding the clarification but have not received any response yet. Can anyone help me out?


Lately this is the second case that I am coming across where the applicants case was finalized his EOI was removed but he could not find any grant letter not in the immiaccount nor in the email.. not sure on what happened after that since the person never came back to update us on the forum.. 

You need to wait for the reply from DIBP as there doesnt seem to be any option to call since they are not entertaining any call. would suggest you to drop an email to the specific GSM where your case was assigned to and the last correspondence you received from (Brisbane or Adelaide) hopefully you will hear form them on Monday..


----------



## KeeDa

robbypuwar said:


> Hi,
> I was just reading the old posts and I have the same issue. I got an email regarding the EOI removal without getting any clarification or correspondance and also the status in my ImmiAccount has been changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Finalised". Checked email inbox, spam, application mailbox etc. but nothing there. I have called DIAC a couple of times but they did not give me any useful info. I have dropped them an email to [email protected] regarding the clarification but have not received any response yet. Can anyone help me out?


Finalised means your visa(s) have been either granted or refused. If granted, you have the following ways to know:
- Email: The grant pdf(s) are sent to your email.
- immiAccount: Grant pdfs are made available under each applicant's name on the left side in your immiAccount visa application.
- VEVO: Simply check *VEVO online* or the myVEVO app. Do remember that searching using TRN works only for the primary applicant so use the passport-number search option in VEVO for other applicants.

If refused, you get the visa refusal notice by email as well as online in your immiAccount visa application ('view application mailbox' link).

Having said that, we've seen some time gap between the status changing and the pdfs + grant emails getting generated. But from what I remember, it never has been more than a couple of hours. It seems it has been much more than that in your case. It could be a technical glitch.

Edit 1: I noticed that you already checked the 'view application mailbox' and there's nothing in there. So it is only VEVO that you can verify with now or just wait for them to reply back to your email.

Edit 2: Do go into immiAccount settings/ preferences and verify that your correct email is registered in there. You do get other emails from immiAccount, right (login and other notifications)?


----------



## robbypuwar

KeeDa said:


> Finalised means your visa(s) have been either granted or refused. If granted, you have the following ways to know:
> - Email: The grant pdf(s) are sent to your email.
> - immiAccount: Grant pdfs are made available under each applicant's name on the left side in your immiAccount visa application.
> - VEVO: Simply check *VEVO online* or the myVEVO app. Do remember that searching using TRN works only for the primary applicant so use the passport-number search option in VEVO for other applicants.
> 
> If refused, you get the visa refusal notice by email as well as online in your immiAccount visa application ('view application mailbox' link).
> 
> Having said that, we've seen some time gap between the status changing and the pdfs + grant emails getting generated. But from what I remember, it never has been more than a couple of hours. It seems it has been much more than that in your case. It could be a technical glitch.
> 
> Edit 1: I noticed that you already checked the 'view application mailbox' and there's nothing in there. So it is only VEVO that you can verify with now or just wait for them to reply back to your email.
> 
> Edit 2: Do go into immiAccount settings/ preferences and verify that your correct email is registered in there. You do get other emails from immiAccount, right (login and other notifications)?



Thanks for the prompt reply. I have cross-checked everywhere several times. There is nothing in my Application Mailbox or anywhere else in my ImmiAccount. 

I would like to add that I got a natural justice letter on 17th Oct stating that 4 out of 20 job duties mentioned in my reference letter are not performed by me(based on the employer verification call which they wrongly made at my admin department instead of my concerned technical department). So in my reply to NJ letter on 10th Nov, I attached all the strong supporting documents. And this email regarding EOI Removal i received on 16th Nov. I have tried calling them twice, they told me that "a decision has been made on your application but we can't disclose it to you, a correspondence regarding this will be sent to you shortly". When I asked them to explain this word "shortly", they said that maximum 5 business days.

Now kindly tell me should I be worried about it? What, according to your opition, will be the result?


----------



## robbypuwar

vikaschandra said:


> Lately this is the second case that I am coming across where the applicants case was finalized his EOI was removed but he could not find any grant letter not in the immiaccount nor in the email.. not sure on what happened after that since the person never came back to update us on the forum..
> 
> You need to wait for the reply from DIBP as there doesnt seem to be any option to call since they are not entertaining any call. would suggest you to drop an email to the specific GSM where your case was assigned to and the last correspondence you received from (Brisbane or Adelaide) hopefully you will hear form them on Monday..


Yes I have dropped an email already. But I sent it to gsm.allocated instead of a specific CO Team. Should I re-send it to them or wait for the reply?


----------



## panna

dakshch said:


> DIBP has no set guidelines. Earlier applications were processed in order of filing. Then they came up with random selection.
> And now they forget people like us. 345 days already.


Dakshch bro... be cool.... i am senior to you by 6 days. i have completed 349 days. with same job code. i understand whats going on with us & our family.. have patience bro... have faith in god. one day we shell feel proud.


----------



## KeeDa

robbypuwar said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply. I have cross-checked everywhere several times. There is nothing in my Application Mailbox or anywhere else in my ImmiAccount.
> 
> I would like to add that I got a natural justice letter on 17th Oct stating that 4 out of 20 job duties mentioned in my reference letter are not performed by me(based on the employer verification call which they wrongly made at my admin department instead of my concerned technical department). So in my reply to NJ letter on 10th Nov, I attached all the strong supporting documents. And this email regarding EOI Removal i received on 16th Nov. I have tried calling them twice, they told me that "a decision has been made on your application but we can't disclose it to you, a correspondence regarding this will be sent to you shortly". When I asked them to explain this word "shortly", they said that maximum 5 business days.
> 
> Now kindly tell me should I be worried about it? What, according to your opition, will be the result?


Quite unusual to that its been 4 days since the status changed to Finalised but you do not have the results.

Can't really say if it is positive or not. It all depends on the adverse information they claimed to have found out, your response and evidence, and their assessment of the whole thing.


----------



## robbypuwar

KeeDa said:


> Quite unusual to that its been 4 days since the status changed to Finalised but you do not have the results.
> 
> Can't really say if it is positive or not. It all depends on the adverse information they claimed to have found out, your response and evidence, and their assessment of the whole thing.


Yea right. But the 4 points which they objected was just a misunderstanding. So I wrote a letter to the department regarding clarification and the department in-turn replied me in written with a certificate stating that they have verified all the 4 objected responsibilities and they are being performed by me(the certificate is on official letter head with signatures of high authorities) . I attached these two documents along with a cover letter and sent it. Was it enough to satisfy them?


----------



## KeeDa

robbypuwar said:


> Yea right. But the 4 points which they objected was just a misunderstanding. So I wrote a letter to the department regarding clarification and the department in-turn replied me in written with a certificate stating that they have verified all the 4 objected responsibilities and they are being performed by me(the certificate is on official letter head with signatures of high authorities) . I attached these two documents along with a cover letter and sent it. Was it enough to satisfy them?


Indeed! This sounds very positive to me.


----------



## dakshch

panna said:


> Dakshch bro... be cool.... i am senior to you by 6 days. i have completed 349 days. with same job code. i understand whats going on with us & our family.. have patience bro... have faith in god. one day we shell feel proud.




Day 349


----------



## Jamil Sid

robbypuwar said:


> Yea right. But the 4 points which they objected was just a misunderstanding. So I wrote a letter to the department regarding clarification and the department in-turn replied me in written with a certificate stating that they have verified all the 4 objected responsibilities and they are being performed by me(the certificate is on official letter head with signatures of high authorities) . I attached these two documents along with a cover letter and sent it. Was it enough to satisfy them?[/QUOT
> 
> Good Luck. I think that is the smart way to communicate with the.
> With the will of the Almighty you will get your grant soon.


----------



## sarah1216

*2nd time CO Contact*

experts please share your experiences for my query , i have lodged visa in june and CO allocated july and requested for Overseas PCC and wife ielts and my current employment evidences . i have submitted wife ielts but overseas PCC was difficult to get so i have provided a email evidence to CO to get waiver of police clearance from that particular country, embassy send me a email stating that PCC cant not issued from embassy that i have tried to get but i couldn't, 

On November 2nd Co contacted and ask for PCC again,it mentioned in Co email that if i can not provide i have to furnish new email correspondence from embassy , finally i could manage to get PCC along with translation and i submit to Case officer.

The question is after 2nd contact of CO for pcc which i have provided , how long does it take for visa grant? if she ask only PCC means should i assume that all my other documents are OK? 

Please advice me.


----------



## sarah1216

*2nd time Co contact*

experts please share your experiences for my query , i have lodged visa in june and CO allocated july and requested for Overseas PCC and wife ielts and my current employment evidences . i have submitted wife ielts but overseas PCC was difficult to get so i have provided a email evidence to CO to get waiver of police clearance from that particular country, embassy send me a email stating that PCC cant not issued from embassy that i have tried to get but i couldn't, 

On November 2nd Co contacted and ask for PCC again,it mentioned in Co email that if i can not provide i have to furnish new email correspondence from embassy , finally i could manage to get PCC along with translation and i submit to Case officer.

The question is after 2nd contact of CO for pcc which i have provided , how long does it take for visa grant? if she ask only PCC means should i assume that all my other documents are OK? 

Please advice me.


----------



## dakshch

Day 350....


----------



## sri33

*307 days*



dakshch said:


> Day 350....


307th day...


----------



## robbypuwar

Jamil Sid said:


> robbypuwar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea right. But the 4 points which they objected was just a misunderstanding. So I wrote a letter to the department regarding clarification and the department in-turn replied me in written with a certificate stating that they have verified all the 4 objected responsibilities and they are being performed by me(the certificate is on official letter head with signatures of high authorities) . I attached these two documents along with a cover letter and sent it. Was it enough to satisfy them?[/QUOT
> 
> Good Luck. I think that is the smart way to communicate with the.
> With the will of the Almighty you will get your grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!
Click to expand...


----------



## robbypuwar

KeeDa said:


> Indeed! This sounds very positive to me.


Ok. But I had a new update today. Got an email from SkillSelect that there is a message in my account. When I checked it, I found the same document regarding EOI Suspension which I got on 3rd August when I lodged my visa. Only date was changed. Why will they send it at this stage that my EOI has been suspended as it has been suspended already?


----------



## KeeDa

robbypuwar said:


> Ok. But I had a new update today. Got an email from SkillSelect that there is a message in my account. When I checked it, I found the same document regarding EOI Suspension which I got on 3rd August when I lodged my visa. Only date was changed. Why will they send it at this stage that my EOI has been suspended as it has been suspended already?


Maybe you had some other active EOI that was suspended today because I know for sure that you get an auto email "Your EOI has been removed" when visa case is finalised. See Guru's post here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-grant-letter-not-received.html#post10554610


----------



## robbypuwar

KeeDa said:


> Maybe you had some other active EOI that was suspended today because I know for sure that you get an auto email "Your EOI has been removed" when visa case is finalised. See Guru's post here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-grant-letter-not-received.html#post10554610


I'm pretty sure that I never had any other EOI. I agree with that point of auto generation of email regarding EOI Removal. But this email which I got today it was similar to that email which I immediately got after lodging my visa.


----------



## robbypuwar

KeeDa said:


> Maybe you had some other active EOI that was suspended today because I know for sure that you get an auto email "Your EOI has been removed" when visa case is finalised. See Guru's post here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-grant-letter-not-received.html#post10554610


I called DIAC just now. The lady was very confused on hearing my problem. She exclaimed that its a technical fault because she checked that the CO has finalised the case but why not given any clarification. She suggested me to drop an email to the concerned CO Team and advised me to call tomorrow morning again as she was not able to fetch any useful information for me. Also, I had allotted Adelaide CO team but she told me that the CO who finalised my case is from Brisbane, so I have to send a reminder email to him.:tape2:


----------



## KeeDa

robbypuwar said:


> I called DIAC just now. The lady was very confused on hearing my problem. She exclaimed that its a technical fault because she checked that the CO has finalised the case but why not given any clarification. She suggested me to drop an email to the concerned CO Team and advised me to call tomorrow morning again as she was not able to fetch any useful information for me. Also, I had allotted Adelaide CO team but she told me that the CO who finalised my case is from Brisbane, so I have to send a reminder email to him.:tape2:


Sounds good. Yes, any CO from any team can pickup the visa case to process it further. My own case has gone from Brisbane to Adelaide and back to Brisbane now. We've seen Jeeten#80's and aarohi's (and many more) such cases where COs who did the earlier processing and docs requests were from different team than the CO who granted the PR visa.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## robbypuwar

KeeDa said:


> Sounds good. Yes, any CO from any team can pickup the visa case to process it further. My own case has gone from Brisbane to Adelaide and back to Brisbane now. We've seen Jeeten#80's and aarohi's (and many more) such cases where COs who did the earlier processing and docs requests were from different team than the CO who granted the PR visa.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:



Yes that is understandable. But what making me curious is if Co has finalised the case, why DIAC or me are aware about the outcome. One thing more, when case is finalised, do they perform any checks or validations after that? If yes, then the delay will be because of that. And don't you think the system maintenance notification may also be a possible cause which was gona held from 19th Nov to 2nd Dec?


----------



## KeeDa

robbypuwar said:


> Yes that is understandable. But what making me curious is if Co has finalised the case, why DIAC or me are aware about the outcome. One thing more, when case is finalised, do they perform any checks or validations after that? If yes, then the delay will be because of that. And don't you think the system maintenance notification may also be a possible cause which was gona held from 19th Nov to 2nd Dec?


Nopes. Never heard of them doing anything after the visa case is finalised. I too think some technical glitch might have happened in your case.


----------



## varunpullanhi

robbypuwar said:


> I called DIAC just now. The lady was very confused on hearing my problem. She exclaimed that its a technical fault because she checked that the CO has finalised the case but why not given any clarification. She suggested me to drop an email to the concerned CO Team and advised me to call tomorrow morning again as she was not able to fetch any useful information for me. Also, I had allotted Adelaide CO team but she told me that the CO who finalised my case is from Brisbane, so I have to send a reminder email to him.:tape2:


When did you call DIAC (Indian Time)? Could you share the phone number you called?


----------



## KeeDa

varunpullanhi said:


> When did you call DIAC (Indian Time)? Could you share the phone number you called?


Hi Varun

Are you too still waiting? Can you add a signature with your timeline to your profile.

Thanks,


----------



## varunpullanhi

KeeDa said:


> Hi Varun
> 
> Are you too still waiting? Can you add a signature with your timeline to your profile.
> 
> Thanks,


Yes...:frusty:


----------



## tikki2282

KeeDa said:


> Sounds good. Yes, any CO from any team can pickup the visa case to process it further. My own case has gone from Brisbane to Adelaide and back to Brisbane now. We've seen Jeeten#80's and aarohi's (and many more) such cases where COs who did the earlier processing and docs requests were from different team than the CO who granted the PR visa.
> 
> 
> 
> :fingerscrossed:




Hi KeeDa, are you still awaiting for the GRANT?


----------



## KeeDa

tikki2282 said:


> Hi KeeDa, are you still awaiting for the GRANT?


Yes, I am. The status is exactly as seen in my signature. 520 days since visa lodged and about 230 days since the last requested document was submitted. Called and emailed several times until 29-Sep-2016, but that didn't help. Gave up and moved on with a new job/ work, but I am still hopeful to set foot down under someday with a PR visa :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tikki2282

KeeDa said:


> Yes, I am. The status is exactly as seen in my signature. 520 days since visa lodged and about 230 days since the last requested document was submitted. Called and emailed several times until 29-Sep-2016, but that didn't help. Gave up and moved on with a new job/ work, but I am still hopeful to set foot down under someday with a PR visa :fingerscrossed:




Any employment verification in your case? I am very impressed that you are hopeful and carry on with the current life. I wish you all the success in your future ahead. All the best.


----------



## KeeDa

tikki2282 said:


> Any employment verification in your case? I am very impressed that you are hopeful and carry on with the current life. I wish you all the success in your future ahead. All the best.


They haven't yet approached my ex employer nor my clients (I am a freelancer); neither via emails nor any phone call. They did call me personally once: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaited-august-2015-a-97.html#post8287386*


----------



## playerofdangers

Dear friends

In the Online visa form for subclass 190 there is a question:-

"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application? "

What should be the answer to this question for an applicant who has been employed in the nominated occupation for past 4 years, but did not mention exp in EOI and not claiming any points for employment in EOI or visa form?
Should it be "Yes" or "No".


----------



## harinderjitf5

if you are not claiming poins then it should be no


playerofdangers said:


> Dear friends
> 
> In the Online visa form for subclass 190 there is a question:-
> 
> "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application? "
> 
> What should be the answer to this question for an applicant who has been employed in the nominated occupation for past 4 years, but did not mention exp in EOI and not claiming any points for employment in EOI or visa form?
> Should it be "Yes" or "No".


----------



## mahmoud772009

Dear Leaders, 

i'm going to start the VISA Lodge Process,
first i got EOI invitation in 23-Nov, so i need to know 
1- what is the optimum steps to do to ensure accurate enrollment?
2- My wife didnt enroll for IELTS till now and i think this will be hard exercise for her, so what is the best solution
3- when should i submit IELTS document for my wife?
4- when should i make the medical check?


----------



## sultan_azam

mahmoud772009 said:


> Dear Leaders,
> 
> i'm going to start the VISA Lodge Process,
> first i got EOI invitation in 23-Nov, so i need to know
> 1- what is the optimum steps to do to ensure accurate enrollment?
> 2- My wife didnt enroll for IELTS till now and i think this will be hard exercise for her, so what is the best solution
> 3- when should i submit IELTS document for my wife?
> 4- when should i make the medical check?


hey mate, you seem to be new in this process... first of all be aware you have 60 days from 23/11/16 to lodge visa, after that the invite will be invalid..

secondly are you claiming partner points ?? if not then what is need for your wife to take IELTS ???

pay visa fee, upload relevant documents to support your claim of points in EoI... get pcc and upload in immiaccount, do medicals after filing visa application.


but firstly research a lot before applying visa, because once you pay visa fee and you miss out on any important then it will b a loss

all the best


----------



## robbypuwar

KeeDa said:


> Nopes. Never heard of them doing anything after the visa case is finalised. I too think some technical glitch might have happened in your case.


Hi, can I know ur email ID...i need your opinion regarding few documents. It'll be easy to send it there.


----------



## KeeDa

robbypuwar said:


> Hi, can I know ur email ID...i need your opinion regarding few documents. It'll be easy to send it there.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## varunpullanhi

Called DIBP (+61 7 3136 7000) yesterday to know that the customer service is suspended. How can i contact DIBP?


----------



## kasyapster

Hi,

I have a doubt on Statutory declaration , Can i get the reference letter from my colleague who is senior to me and stays in a different city ?

We both belong to same company and working in a same project.

Thanks.


----------



## munish57

varunpullanhi said:


> Called DIBP (+61 7 3136 7000) yesterday to know that the customer service is suspended. How can i contact DIBP?


No use of calling.
they will tell u same Status as in your application.


----------



## varunpullanhi

munish57 said:


> No use of calling.
> they will tell u same Status as in your application.


Atleast on hearing from them you are sure that your case is not misplaced. Now i have no clue about my case.


----------



## munish57

kasyapster said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a doubt on Statutory declaration , Can i get the reference letter from my colleague who is senior to me and stays in a different city ?
> 
> We both belong to same company and working in a same project.
> 
> Thanks.


I would prefer a letter on Company letter head signed by reporting Manager and your HR Manager/head.
upload all the documents such as pay Slips and bank Statements.


----------



## munish57

varunpullanhi said:


> Atleast on hearing from them you are sure that your case is not misplaced. Now i have no clue about my case.


+61 1300 558 287
call it.
have to hold line for 35 minutes.
use calling plan


----------



## kasyapster

munish57 said:


> I would prefer a letter on Company letter head signed by reporting Manager and your HR Manager/head.
> upload all the documents such as pay Slips and bank Statements.



Current company doesn't give you the letter signed, any other way please ?


----------



## munish57

kasyapster said:


> Current company doesn't give you the letter signed, any other way please ?


Then do the other way arround but i would suggest to inform HR.
ist because if Case officer calls HR and HR says that they have not provided such a letter and are unaware of it then there could be an issue.
it happened in case of my friend. His HR denied that they have issued such a letter and now his case officer sent him natural justice letter.

how ever this totally depends on your Case Officer.
But u could request HR through your Boss saying that process of Immigration is 3-4 years longer.

or atleast inform HR about your experience letter


----------



## sandesh.hj

kasyapster said:


> Current company doesn't give you the letter signed, any other way please ?


You can notarize the Roles and responsibilities document with your senior's signature. As far as as he/she is in the same company your company location should not matter. 

In the pdf below on page 12 you will find the format for RnR letter.

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

ACS Applied : 01-May-2016
PTE : 19/03/2016, L68,R66,S78,W68 (Proficient)
ACS +ve : 09-May-2016
ANZSCO Code : Analyst Programmer - 261311
EOI Date : 10-May-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : 03-Aug-2016
VISA lodge: 24-Sep-2016
CO Contacted: 11th Oct
Grant Mail received: 24-Oct-2016


----------



## varunpullanhi

sandesh.hj said:


> You can notarize the Roles and responsibilities document with your senior's signature. As far as as he/she is in the same company your company location should not matter.
> 
> In the pdf below on page 12 you will find the format for RnR letter.
> 
> https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


I did the same, but the CO asked RnR on company letter head.


----------



## sandesh.hj

varunpullanhi said:


> I did the same, but the CO asked RnR on company letter head.


If your company is not providing the RnR letter you can say the same to the CO.. they will check with company HR regarding your employment and Role.. OR they will call the person whose name you have mentioned in the RnR notarized letter for confirmation.. 

Don't worry, if you have all the valid employment documents, you can prove your employment.


----------



## jeyam_555

munish57 said:


> Then do the other way arround but i would suggest to inform HR.
> ist because if Case officer calls HR and HR says that they have not provided such a letter and are unaware of it then there could be an issue.
> it happened in case of my friend. His HR denied that they have issued such a letter and now his case officer sent him natural justice letter.
> 
> how ever this totally depends on your Case Officer.
> But u could request HR through your Boss saying that process of Immigration is 3-4 years longer.
> 
> or atleast inform HR about your experience letter


Hi Munish
Has your friend got visa after that, I have a friend in similar situation. His company didn't reply anything negative to his knowledge, but out of curiosity I am asking. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## arunomax

varunpullanhi said:


> I did the same, but the CO asked RnR on company letter head.


Try to get in touch with your HR for RnR on Company's LetterHead.


----------



## varunpullanhi

arunomax said:


> Try to get in touch with your HR for RnR on Company's LetterHead.


Yes, I got my RnR from HR on company's letter head, was just explaining my scenario.


----------



## vishwasramadas

Hi everyone,

Myself Vishwas and I have a PR under 189 subclass.

My fiancée has completed her diploma in computer science and has been working for close 3 years now. She wants to continue to work once we move to Australia.
I wanted to know he a degree mandatory to get a job in Australia or a Diploma can also help her get a job.

I am not sure if this is the right section in the forum, if it not, request the admin to please move it to the right section of the forum.


----------



## munish57

jeyam_555 said:


> Hi Munish
> Has your friend got visa after that, I have a friend in similar situation. His company didn't reply anything negative to his knowledge, but out of curiosity I am asking.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


No, His HR said we will not reply the email from CO.

he told CO about this.

Later on HR mailed to CO that this letter is not issued by them and he doesnot perform all the roles written in the letter.

CO then mailed Natural Justice letter to my friend that we have received adverse info which could lead to rejection. so they invited him to comment and give final proofs to Claim that he performs the duties.
My friend then mailed them the patents from him and few things showing that he performs those duties


----------



## munish57

jeyam_555 said:


> Hi Munish
> Has your friend got visa after that, I have a friend in similar situation. His company didn't reply anything negative to his knowledge, but out of curiosity I am asking.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


No, His HR said we will not reply the email from CO.

he told CO about this.

Later on HR mailed to CO that this letter is not issued by them and he doesnot perform all the roles written in the letter.

CO then mailed Natural Justice letter to my friend that we have received adverse info which could lead to rejection. so they invited him to comment and give final proofs to Claim that he performs the duties.
My friend then mailed them the patents from him and few things showing that he performs those duties and he is still waiting for the reply of CO


----------



## jeyam_555

munish57 said:


> No, His HR said we will not reply the email from CO.
> 
> he told CO about this.
> 
> Later on HR mailed to CO that this letter is not issued by them and he doesnot perform all the roles written in the letter.
> 
> CO then mailed Natural Justice letter to my friend that we have received adverse info which could lead to rejection. so they invited him to comment and give final proofs to Claim that he performs the duties.
> My friend then mailed them the patents from him and few things showing that he performs those duties and he is still waiting for the reply of CO


Great, thanks for the information. It is not good that the hr has replied in such a rude way. Good that he was given an opportunity on his stand

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bairy

Is anyone's case handling by CO Kelly from brisbein team?


----------



## varunpullanhi

Bairy said:


> Is anyone's case handling by CO Kelly from brisbein team?


Yup, mine.


----------



## faheemakram

305 Days....


----------



## riteshgarg07

Has any one who has PCC have idea on this status "PCC application is under review at Regional Passport Office". 
My police verification is completed & the police personal said all is good, however I said thanks and left  without any bribe. He had the guts to call my reference police officer & tell him that I left just by saying thanks. LOL. 
Bribe a necessary evil. Will go again today to give him what he wants, but does anybody know what is the relevance of this status (earlier it was pending for police verification).


----------



## singhexpat20

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you should get the documents notarized.
> It is not mandatory in lieu of BC CO also accepts other documents (like grade 10 marksheet, passport bio page etc)
> form 1221 and form 80 are kinda of becoming mandatory requirement. Never heard of form 1276 being asked since form 1276 is for visa subclass 476


Thanks for the resonse .

I paid fees on 14th Nov and I am in process of uploading documents. Can you please let me know how would I know that CO has contacted or seen my application ?
Also HAP ID is generated, shall I undergo health examination or should I want for CO to tell me to undergo ? Thanks in advance


----------



## kasyapster

Hi Everyone, is it ok if we don't submit the current job details if we meet required point level ?

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

singhexpat20 said:


> Thanks for the resonse .
> 
> I paid fees on 14th Nov and I am in process of uploading documents. Can you please let me know how would I know that CO has contacted or seen my application ?
> Also HAP ID is generated, shall I undergo health examination or should I want for CO to tell me to undergo ? Thanks in advance


You should go ahead with the medicals and not wait for the CO. 

You will know if your file is looked into only if CO contacts you which will happen in two events 
1. If the CO feels there is additional evidence required you will be contacted for the same to be submitted 
2. You get direct grant which would mean that the CO was looking into your file.


----------



## kasyapster

kasyapster said:


> Hi Everyone, is it ok if we don't submit the current job details if we meet required point level ?
> 
> Thanks


Can any senior reply please.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

kasyapster said:


> Can any senior reply please.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




If you dont claim points - no docs required. You still need to tell about your job.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kasyapster

andreyx108b said:


> If you dont claim points - no docs required. You still need to tell about your job.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply .

Definitely, I think i only need to disclose my job details in form 80 and 1221.

Is that right or are there any other places ?

Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

kasyapster said:


> Thanks for your reply .
> 
> Definitely, I think i only need to disclose my job details in form 80 and 1221.
> 
> Is that right or are there any other places ?
> 
> Thanks.


You have to mention that on the visa application online application and mark that as not relevant to nominated occupation code. 
Yes you should mention that on form 80 and form 1221


----------



## tearsforfears

*And yet it moves!*

Thanks to the almighty Galileo Galilei I have received today a grant letter after lodging almost one year ago. No job confirmations or whatsoever as far as I am concerned. 

May the Force be with you.


----------



## varunpullanhi

tearsforfears said:


> Thanks to the almighty Galileo Galilei I have received today a grant letter after lodging almost one year ago. No job confirmations or whatsoever as far as I am concerned.
> 
> May the Force be with you.


Congrats mate..!!


----------



## tikki2282

tearsforfears said:


> Thanks to the almighty Galileo Galilei I have received today a grant letter after lodging almost one year ago. No job confirmations or whatsoever as far as I am concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> May the Force be with you.




Congratulations buddy


----------



## sultan_azam

tearsforfears said:


> Thanks to the almighty Galileo Galilei I have received today a grant letter after lodging almost one year ago. No job confirmations or whatsoever as far as I am concerned.
> 
> May the Force be with you.


congratulations mate.... security checks finalised pretty soon


all the best for future endeavours


----------



## singhexpat20

vikaschandra said:


> You should go ahead with the medicals and not wait for the CO.
> 
> You will know if your file is looked into only if CO contacts you which will happen in two events
> 1. If the CO feels there is additional evidence required you will be contacted for the same to be submitted
> 2. You get direct grant which would mean that the CO was looking into your file.


Thanks for the information. I have not uploaded any documents, is that CO might have contacted and left it as there are no documents  ?


----------



## vikaschandra

singhexpat20 said:


> Thanks for the information. I have not uploaded any documents, is that CO might have contacted and left it as there are no documents  ?


If there are no documents uploaded post visa lodge (after paying visa fees) and you have a CO assigned the Co will send the entire checklist of documents required. 

Post visa fees payment you should not delay in uploading the documents.


----------



## mdyehiya

Finally after 363 days of waiting, me and my Wife got the visa grant today. &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;

Visa applied - 1st Dec 2015
Last co contact -26 May 2016


----------



## Greg1946

mdyehiya said:


> Finally after 363 days of waiting, me and my Wife got the visa grant today. &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;
> 
> Visa applied - 1st Dec 2015
> Last co contact -26 May 2016


Congrats. Wish you and your family a good life in Australia


----------



## sultan_azam

mdyehiya said:


> Finally after 363 days of waiting, me and my Wife got the visa grant today. ������
> 
> Visa applied - 1st Dec 2015
> Last co contact -26 May 2016


congratulations... it seems to be a long wait....


----------



## tikki2282

mdyehiya said:


> Finally after 363 days of waiting, me and my Wife got the visa grant today. &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;
> 
> Visa applied - 1st Dec 2015
> Last co contact -26 May 2016




Many congratulations mate. What's your anzasco code and points? Wish you all the best.


----------



## Rajaastha

Congratulations for the grand.

Please confirm your IED and how many times you got CO contacts.

Thank you...


----------



## singhexpat20

vikaschandra said:


> If there are no documents uploaded post visa lodge (after paying visa fees) and you have a CO assigned the Co will send the entire checklist of documents required.
> 
> Post visa fees payment you should not delay in uploading the documents.


Thanks for the information Vikas . I havent received any mail from CO, so hopefully CO is not yet assigned right ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mdyehiya

tikki2282 said:


> Many congratulations mate. What's your anzasco code and points? Wish you all the best.



ANSZCO Code : 261312 - Developer programmer
Applied Visa : 01- Dec-2015
Co Contact 1 : 09- Dec - 2015 - Asked for Medicals and PCC
Medicals Done : 12-Dec-2015
India and Singapore PCC: 15-Dec-2015
Co Contact 2 : 29- Jan -2016 -Requested for HIV test results ( already done. Agent forgot to upload ) 
USA FBI PCC uploaded - 13 -Apr-2016
Co Contact 3 : 04-May-2016 - Requested for US State PCC
Visa Grant : 29-Nov -2016
IED: 28-Feb-2017
First Entry: TBD


----------



## vikaschandra

mdyehiya said:


> ANSZCO Code : 261312 - Developer programmer
> Applied Visa : 01- Dec-2015
> Co Contact 1 : 09- Dec - 2015 - Asked for Medicals and PCC
> Medicals Done : 12-Dec-2015
> India and Singapore PCC: 15-Dec-2015
> Co Contact 2 : 29- Jan -2016 -Requested for HIV test results ( already done. Agent forgot to upload )
> USA FBI PCC uploaded - 13 -Apr-2016
> Co Contact 3 : 04-May-2016 - Requested for US State PCC
> Visa Grant : 29-Nov -2016
> IED: 28-Feb-2017
> First Entry: TBD


Congratulations mate your patience paid off. Beat wishes with your future endeavors


----------



## sri33

*Congrats*



mdyehiya said:


> ANSZCO Code : 261312 - Developer programmer
> Applied Visa : 01- Dec-2015
> Co Contact 1 : 09- Dec - 2015 - Asked for Medicals and PCC
> Medicals Done : 12-Dec-2015
> India and Singapore PCC: 15-Dec-2015
> Co Contact 2 : 29- Jan -2016 -Requested for HIV test results ( already done. Agent forgot to upload )
> USA FBI PCC uploaded - 13 -Apr-2016
> Co Contact 3 : 04-May-2016 - Requested for US State PCC
> Visa Grant : 29-Nov -2016
> IED: 28-Feb-2017
> First Entry: TBD


Congratulations....All the best for your future in AUS...


----------



## andreyx108b

mdyehiya said:


> Finally after 363 days of waiting, me and my Wife got the visa grant today. &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;
> 
> Visa applied - 1st Dec 2015
> Last co contact -26 May 2016




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## arunomax

*Congratulations*



mdyehiya said:


> ANSZCO Code : 261312 - Developer programmer
> Applied Visa : 01- Dec-2015
> Co Contact 1 : 09- Dec - 2015 - Asked for Medicals and PCC
> Medicals Done : 12-Dec-2015
> India and Singapore PCC: 15-Dec-2015
> Co Contact 2 : 29- Jan -2016 -Requested for HIV test results ( already done. Agent forgot to upload )
> USA FBI PCC uploaded - 13 -Apr-2016
> Co Contact 3 : 04-May-2016 - Requested for US State PCC
> Visa Grant : 29-Nov -2016
> IED: 28-Feb-2017
> First Entry: TBD


Congrats... This seems to be a long wait.


----------



## tearsforfears

*First entry in two weeks*

Dear all,
Can you please give me an advise. I have been granted a visa on 28th November 2016 and the first entry date is 16 December 2016. Unfortunately this is really short notice for me because I have no vacation balance and I cannot quit my job immediately because it will be unethical with regards to my boss and company. I will skip other personal issues but believe me it was not easy to plan ahead without having any grant date forecast . I have been waiting for the grant for a year and I did not see this coming in the nearest future because I am long waiter. Is it possible to request to postpone the first entry date? Can you please share links for successful cases?
Thank you!


----------



## KeeDa

tearsforfears said:


> Dear all,
> Can you please give me an advise. I have been granted a visa on 28th November 2016 and the first entry date is 16 December 2016. Unfortunately this is really short notice for me because I have no vacation balance and I cannot quit my job immediately because it will be unethical with regards to my boss and company. I will skip other personal issues but believe me it was not easy to plan ahead without having any grant date forecast . I have been waiting for the grant for a year and I did not see this coming in the nearest future because I am long waiter. Is it possible to request to postpone the first entry date? Can you please share links for successful cases?
> Thank you!


Write to them and they should waive off the IED clause for you. Have seen the following successful cases recently:

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...y-aussie-google-page-ranking.html#post9698722*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10306602-post21937.html*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9668290-post19208.html*


----------



## tearsforfears

Thank you very much!


----------



## saimails

Hi, I received a request today from case officer for redoing medical n PCC after waiting for 14 months. Does this imply that everything else is cleared n only our 
medical n PCC are required to issue grant. Lodged visa on 19 sep 2015. What is the maximum time it could take after submission of medical PCC for second time.


----------



## sultan_azam

saimails said:


> Hi, I received a request today from case officer for redoing medical n PCC after waiting for 14 months. Does this imply that everything else is cleared n only our
> medical n PCC are required to issue grant. Lodged visa on 19 sep 2015. What is the maximum time it could take after submission of medical PCC for second time.


seems positive... pcc and meds have expired hence they have requested for a new one...

after fulfilling their request it shouldnt take much time to get visa


----------



## sultan_azam

saimails said:


> Hi, I received a request today from case officer for redoing medical n PCC after waiting for 14 months. Does this imply that everything else is cleared n only our
> medical n PCC are required to issue grant. Lodged visa on 19 sep 2015. What is the maximum time it could take after submission of medical PCC for second time.


can you share your timeline ???


----------



## sameerb

WoW!! Can't believe this thread is still active! 

Good Luck to every one.


----------



## sultan_azam

sameerberlas said:


> WoW!! Can't believe this thread is still active!
> 
> Good Luck to every one.


yes, few of us are yet to get the golden mail


----------



## Majician

sameerberlas said:


> WoW!! Can't believe this thread is still active!
> 
> Good Luck to every one.


Sameer, how are you my friend, are you in Australia now? 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Lots of guys from june-october 15 are still waiting. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RKS20

Hi friends,

I am facing difficulty to upload documents to my application as its not accepting PDF files.
Is anyone else also facing same kind of problem and what can be other way out to attach documents.

All my files are less than 5 MB size and I am able to upload word and other kind of documents.

Thanks in advance
RKS20.


----------



## andreyx108b

RKS20 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am facing difficulty to upload documents to my application as its not accepting PDF files.
> Is anyone else also facing same kind of problem and what can be other way out to attach documents.
> 
> All my files are less than 5 MB size and I am able to upload word and other kind of documents.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> RKS20.




Try using different browser. See if it will work?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

andreyx108b said:


> Lots of guys from june-october 15 are still waiting.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hi Experts,

Please help me understand what could be the possible reason for such a long delay, I lodged my application on 25th Aug 2015 heard last from the CO in Dec 2015, after that complete silence, every time I called them got standard response. I also checked with IGIS for my application if it is pending for any external verification, as per them either it has already been done or the application doesn't require any security checks and as per them I should check with DIBP.

Your inputs will be extremely appreciated, please suggest if there is something I can do about it or just wait for the grant passively.ray:

Regards,


----------



## Spark23

I'm too waiting for an almost 13 months now, 

My question is : I'm traveling overseas for couple of months during Xmas, 

Do we have notify them or its not required? Does anyone know?


----------



## arunomax

RKS20 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am facing difficulty to upload documents to my application as its not accepting PDF files.
> Is anyone else also facing same kind of problem and what can be other way out to attach documents.
> 
> All my files are less than 5 MB size and I am able to upload word and other kind of documents.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> RKS20.


Whats the error coming while attaching the pdfs? 
You might need to print those pdfs again in PDF format (choose any pdf printer), which removes all the restrictions or blocking. and then upload those new PDFs.
If you are on windows 10, it has default pdf printer.


----------



## sultan_azam

Spark23 said:


> I'm too waiting for an almost 13 months now,
> 
> My question is : I'm traveling overseas for couple of months during Xmas,
> 
> Do we have notify them or its not required? Does anyone know?


_If you intend to change your residential address for more than 14 days while your application is being processed, you must tell the Department of Immigration and Border
Protection (the department) your new address prior to moving_

use the update us section inside immiaccount


----------



## andreyx108b

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me understand what could be the possible reason for such a long delay, I lodged my application on 25th Aug 2015 heard last from the CO in Dec 2015, after that complete silence, every time I called them got standard response. I also checked with IGIS for my application if it is pending for any external verification, as per them either it has already been done or the application doesn't require any security checks and as per them I should check with DIBP.
> 
> 
> 
> Your inputs will be extremely appreciated, please suggest if there is something I can do about it or just wait for the grant passively.ray:
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




Mate, its external checks. Takes 6-18 month. 

They wont disclose if they have your application, regardless of request. As far as i know. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RKS20

arunomax said:


> Whats the error coming while attaching the pdfs?
> You might need to print those pdfs again in PDF format (choose any pdf printer), which removes all the restrictions or blocking. and then upload those new PDFs.
> If you are on windows 10, it has default pdf printer.


It is giving error file type not supported. Though all files are in PDF format and I have checked they are not corrupt as well.

Don't know why this error is coming.


----------



## singhexpat20

Hi all,

My application status is still in received status in Immiaccount, after 3 weeks of payment of money. Can somebody please let me know if CO is assigned ?
Also shall I undergo Medicals, or shall I wait for CO to ask for medicals ?

Please advice,thanks for the information


----------



## sultan_azam

singhexpat20 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My application status is still in received status in Immiaccount, after 3 weeks of payment of money. Can somebody please let me know if CO is assigned ?
> Also shall I undergo Medicals, or shall I wait for CO to ask for medicals ?
> 
> Please advice,thanks for the information


you should get through with medicals.. dont wait for them


----------



## singhexpat20

sultan_azam said:


> you should get through with medicals.. dont wait for them


Thanks for the information .
How will I know that CO is assigned, will there any status changed. I am yet to upload all documents, has the CO saw the left as the documents are not yet uploaded ?


----------



## sultan_azam

singhexpat20 said:


> Thanks for the information .
> How will I know that CO is assigned, will there any status changed. I am yet to upload all documents, has the CO saw the left as the documents are not yet uploaded ?


CO will intimate you if some documents are missing. they havnt picked up your case yet

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdyehiya

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Please help me understand what could be the possible reason for such a long delay, I lodged my application on 25th Aug 2015 heard last from the CO in Dec 2015, after that complete silence, every time I called them got standard response. I also checked with IGIS for my application if it is pending for any external verification, as per them either it has already been done or the application doesn't require any security checks and as per them I should check with DIBP.
> 
> Your inputs will be extremely appreciated, please suggest if there is something I can do about it or just wait for the grant passively.ray:
> 
> Regards,


Though I'm not sure whether it's a successful approach 

1. I've raised "Feedback and enquiry" ticket and received a case number IMMI-XX-XXXX. 
Email received with default reply with content more or less like "your application is being assessed" 

2. Based on the case number I reverted to same email id (gsm.business.support) with my application details and
name of Case officer last contacted us. Believing that it may get routed to same CO.

3. After two days, we received golden mail. (after waiting for almost 7 months of last CO contact)

All the best


----------



## Cisco123

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, its external checks. Takes 6-18 month.
> 
> They wont disclose if they have your application, regardless of request. As far as i know.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hi
I am also waiting from long time. lodged file on july 2015. Physical verification june 2016. No response even after 6 months after the physical enquiry. I dont know in which direction my case is proceeding.


----------



## varunpullanhi

mdyehiya said:


> Though I'm not sure whether it's a successful approach
> 
> 1. I've raised "Feedback and enquiry" ticket and received a case number IMMI-XX-XXXX.
> Email received with default reply with content more or less like "your application is being assessed"
> 
> All the best


Mate,

Can you provide the details for the same? I mean what did you do for raising "Feedback and enquiry" ticket? Can you share the link for the same?


----------



## mdyehiya

varunpullanhi said:


> Mate,
> 
> Can you provide the details for the same? I mean what did you do for raising "Feedback and enquiry" ticket? Can you share the link for the same?


You must go this link below and select as "Complaint"

Compliments, Complaints and Suggestions


----------



## varunpullanhi

mdyehiya said:


> You must go this link below and select as "Complaint"
> 
> Compliments, Complaints and Suggestions


Mate,

Please correct me if I'm wrong...

1. Select "Complaint"
2. Provide Ref number
3. Select office (GSM team??)
4. Message details
5. Seeking outcome (Finalize application??)


----------



## Rajaastha

mdyehiya said:


> Though I'm not sure whether it's a successful approach
> 
> 1. I've raised "Feedback and enquiry" ticket and received a case number IMMI-XX-XXXX.
> Email received with default reply with content more or less like "your application is being assessed"
> 
> 2. Based on the case number I reverted to same email id (gsm.business.support) with my application details and
> name of Case officer last contacted us. Believing that it may get routed to same CO.
> 
> 3. After two days, we received golden mail. (after waiting for almost 7 months of last CO contact)
> 
> All the best


Please confirm whether you got a default mail immediately, because the your reply mail says "your application is being assessed" .

Thank you.


----------



## sm_adil2002

Alhumdulillah, after a very long delay of 1 year and 1 month, Me, wife and 2 Kids got out VISA grant :bounce: . What a relief.


----------



## Majician

sm_adil2002 said:


> Alhumdulillah, after a very long delay of 1 year and 1 month, Me, wife and 2 Kids got out VISA grant :bounce: . What a relief.


Congrats bro, what took so long any idea?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## mdyehiya

No I got default reply after 16 days


----------



## mdyehiya

varunpullanhi said:


> Mate,
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong...
> 
> 1. Select "Complaint"
> 2. Provide Ref number
> 3. Select office (GSM team??)
> 4. Message details
> 5. Seeking outcome (Finalize application??)


Yes, that's right.
Possibly you need to wait for another 15 days to hear from them.

Good luck


----------



## uqmraza2

Majician said:


> Congrats bro, what took so long any idea?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Dear Majician,

Can you please share you timline?

Thanks


----------



## Rajaastha

sm_adil2002 said:


> Alhumdulillah, after a very long delay of 1 year and 1 month, Me, wife and 2 Kids got out VISA grant :bounce: . What a relief.


Hi

Whether they asked to renew PCC and medical .

Thank you


----------



## Majician

uqmraza2 said:


> Dear Majician,
> 
> Can you please share you timline?
> 
> Thanks


02nd Oct 2014, IELTS : 8 Bands (L:9, R:8, W:7, S:7)
04th July 2015, EA Applied 
09th Sep 2015, EA Outcome 
10th Sep 2015, EoI Launched - 65 Points
09th Oct 2015, Invitation
14th Nov 2015, Application lodged
04th Dec 2015, CO Contact - Brisbane
14th Dec 2015, Request Completed
30th May 2016, Grant
20th Nov 2016, IED


----------



## rkmelbourne

Hi Friends,

After 161 days I got the grant today for me and my family.

I hope everyone will get the grant soon.

Thank you all.


----------



## sm_adil2002

Majician said:


> Congrats bro, what took so long any idea?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Thankz, No idea what took it so long? Very time when i asked via email, standard reply "Under Routine Processing" was sent to me. But any how All well then Ends well. Hope all the delayed application of our fellow forum members will Grant soon.


----------



## Rajaastha

sm_adil2002 said:


> Thankz, No idea what took it so long? Very time when i asked via email, standard reply "Under Routine Processing" was sent to me. But any how All well then Ends well. Hope all the delayed application of our fellow forum members will Grant soon.


Whether you are asked to retake PCC and medical .

Thank you.


----------



## KeeDa

Rajaastha said:


> Whether you are asked to retake PCC and medical .
> 
> Thank you.


Heartiest congratulations, sm_adil2002.

I am interested in knowing about PCC and medicals too. Pleas also let us know if you are onshore or offshore applicant.

Thanks,


----------



## andreyx108b

Cisco123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also waiting from long time. lodged file on july 2015. Physical verification june 2016. No response even after 6 months after the physical enquiry. I dont know in which direction my case is proceeding.




You will hear soon. Rarely wait goes over 18 months. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cisco123

But can anyone can suggest me what options i have if I dont get any reply from them in december


----------



## andreyx108b

Cisco123 said:


> But can anyone can suggest me what options i have if I dont get any reply from them in december




No option. Just wait. 

Or withdraw... but why would you do it.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

andreyx108b said:


> Or withdraw... but why would you do it.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Refund. Would we get the visa fees refunded if we voluntarily withdraw it?


----------



## andreyx108b

KeeDa said:


> Refund. Would we get the visa fees refunded if we voluntarily withdraw it?




Its very unusual when you ask questions, you usually know more than any of us. 

No, as far as i know - no refunds


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

andreyx108b said:


> Its very unusual when you ask questions, you usually know more than any of us.
> 
> No, as far as i know - no refunds
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thanks. It was just a thought that came to my mind


----------



## engr.asadbutt

By the grace of Almighty Allah & prayers of my Parents, Family & Friends - we (me, wife & son) got grant yesterday, details are mentioned as below:


Engineering Technologist - 233914

IELTS : 21 Nov 2015
EA Skill Assessment : 06 Mar 2016
Points : (55 + 5)
QLD 190 : 26 Aug 2016
Visa Lodged : 21 Oct 2016 (except Wife's Medical)
C.O Contact (Jamie - Adelaide) : 02 Nov 2016 (Asked for Wife's Medical Only - Uploaded on 03 Nov 2016)
Visa Grant : 07 Dec 2016 (Jessica - Adelaide)

I wish all of you good luck for your grants in near future (in sha ALLAH) 


Best Regards,
Asad


----------



## drasadqamar

Hi how are you guys. I got invited for 189 visa in Medical Administrator category on 7th December and now I am going to lodge online application. I have some queries. Please could anybody reply in detail??
I am working in Saudi Arabia and belong to Karachi Pakistan. First of all I would like to ask if there is need of getting certified or attested copies of my documetns?? 
if yes then which documents need to be certified? all educational and experience certficates?
Does my wife need also certified copies of her documents? 
these can be done from Notry Public in Pakistan? 
and I have to upload the scanned copies of these certified copies?? or send them through courier?

Secondly, does any body know police clearance procedure from Karachi Pakistan and also in Riyadh Saudi Arabia?
Thanks and Regards


----------



## sm_adil2002

Rajaastha said:


> Whether you are asked to retake PCC and medical .
> 
> Thank you.


NO, Just a long delay but not asked for retake PCC and Medical.


----------



## sm_adil2002

KeeDa said:


> Heartiest congratulations, sm_adil2002.
> 
> I am interested in knowing about PCC and medicals too. Pleas also let us know if you are onshore or offshore applicant.
> 
> Thanks,


Thankz, its their procedure and we are unaware of that. No PCC and Medical was asked again. Just a long delay and then a good news. Hope all of you will get the Grant sooner.


----------



## KeeDa

sm_adil2002 said:


> Thankz, its their procedure and we are unaware of that. No PCC and Medical was asked again. Just a long delay and then a good news. Hope all of you will get the Grant sooner.


Thanks. So, in summary, you are offshore, your PCC and medicals both were beyond 12 months and they still issued you the visa grant without asking for PCC and meds, right?


----------



## Bairy

I am happy to inform everyone that with god grace today I have received visa grant for me and my family. After exact 6 months of lodgement. Thanks a lot to all senior forum members for their advice and help.


----------



## Majician

It is raining grants this week !!!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## varunpullanhi

Majician said:


> It is raining grants this week !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk




May some drops fall on us..!!


----------



## expat1234

sm_adil2002 said:


> Thankz, No idea what took it so long? Very time when i asked via email, standard reply "Under Routine Processing" was sent to me. But any how All well then Ends well. Hope all the delayed application of our fellow forum members will Grant soon.


You deserve a medal!

1 year and 1 month ! How did you survive for so long ? It's been 2 and a half months of wait for me and even that has been torture.


----------



## sultan_azam

KeeDa said:


> Thanks. So, in summary, you are offshore, your PCC and medicals both were beyond 12 months and they still issued you the visa grant without asking for PCC and meds, right?


that is a rare case we saw just now, isnt it Sir ???


----------



## sultan_azam

Bairy said:


> I am happy to inform everyone that with god grace today I have received visa grant for me and my family. After exact 6 months of lodgement. Thanks a lot to all senior forum members for their advice and help.


congratulations Bairy for the grant


----------



## KeeDa

sultan_azam said:


> that is a rare case we saw just now, isnt it Sir ???


Yes indeed. From what I remember, very first case where nothing was requested; otherwise, before this, we've seen them requesting at least the expired PCC.


----------



## sultan_azam

KeeDa said:


> Yes indeed. From what I remember, very first case where nothing was requested; otherwise, before this, we've seen them requesting at least the expired PCC.


the other rare case I remember was of a family where they were given IED - six months from medical which was done post pregnancy, i doubt if i am able to recollect the case properly


----------



## sri33

engr.asadbutt said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah & prayers of my Parents, Family & Friends - we (me, wife & son) got grant yesterday, details are mentioned as below:
> 
> 
> Engineering Technologist - 233914
> 
> IELTS : 21 Nov 2015
> EA Skill Assessment : 06 Mar 2016
> Points : (55 + 5)
> QLD 190 : 26 Aug 2016
> Visa Lodged : 21 Oct 2016 (except Wife's Medical)
> C.O Contact (Jamie - Adelaide) : 02 Nov 2016 (Asked for Wife's Medical Only - Uploaded on 03 Nov 2016)
> Visa Grant : 07 Dec 2016 (Jessica - Adelaide)
> 
> I wish all of you good luck for your grants in near future (in sha ALLAH)
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Asad





My First CO was also Jessica, i.e in FEb 2016..I think she forget about my application.:sad:


----------



## singhexpat20

Hi Guys, 

does medical referral letter contains photo ?
On the downloaded medical referral letter it says no photo available. Should I upload photo and then download referral letter ?


----------



## sultan_azam

singhexpat20 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> does medical referral letter contains photo ?
> On the downloaded medical referral letter it says no photo available. Should I upload photo and then download referral letter ?


no need for that, panel physician will click your photo and upload in their report


----------



## panna

Dear all, i heard from one of my friend in AU, that all new ICT (EOI & visa Applications) been stoped till march 2017 due to high volume of pending ICT visa application. is it true?
Do you have any such news please update....
Regards Panna


----------



## vikaschandra

panna said:


> Dear all, i heard from one of my friend in AU, that all new ICT (EOI & visa Applications) been stoped till march 2017 due to high volume of pending ICT visa application. is it true?
> Do you have any such news please update....
> Regards Panna


Grants are coming for ICT related occupation code... can't confirm on Invites though as last round did not see ICT BA/SA get any Invitation 

Please request your friend to confirm the source of the information.


----------



## saimails

Guys,

Got the grant today morning for me and my wife after 15 long months of waiting. Thank you all and this forum which was our only source of support for all this while. All the best to everyone else who is waiting for their visas.

Below is our timeline:

Skills Assessment Application (965452) - 26/06/2015
Positive Skill Assessment response- 30/06/2015
EOI application submission - 16/08/2015
Visa Invitation - 08/09/2015
Medicals - 4th week of Sep
PCC - 20/10/2015
Visa application filed - 19/09/2015
Case officer contact - 28/10/2015
Uploaded PCC for spouse - 03/11/2015
Employment verification sent to employer by high commission Delhi - 5/2/2016
Got verification call from high commission Delhi - 11/2/2016
Employment verification done for other companies in May, June 2016
Got request to re-do medicals and PCC on 03/12/2016.
Uploaded Medicals and PCC on 20/12/2016
Got grant on 21/12/2016


----------



## varunpullanhi

saimails said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the grant today morning for me and my wife after 15 long months of waiting. Thank you all and this forum which was our only source of support for all this while. All the best to everyone else who is waiting for their visas.



Congrats mate..and all the best. Mine case similar to you.


----------



## Jamil Sid

saimails said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the grant today morning for me and my wife after 15 long months of waiting. Thank you all and this forum which was our only source of support for all this while. All the best to everyone else who is waiting for their visas.
> 
> Below is our timeline:
> 
> Skills Assessment Application (965452) - 26/06/2015
> Positive Skill Assessment response- 30/06/2015
> EOI application submission - 16/08/2015
> Visa Invitation - 08/09/2015
> Medicals - 4th week of Sep
> PCC - 20/10/2015
> Visa application filed - 19/09/2015
> Case officer contact - 28/10/2015
> Uploaded PCC for spouse - 03/11/2015
> Employment verification sent to employer by high commission Delhi - 5/2/2016
> Got verification call from high commission Delhi - 11/2/2016
> Employment verification done for other companies in May, June 2016
> Got request to re-do medicals and PCC on 03/12/2016.
> Uploaded Medicals and PCC on 20/12/2016
> Got grant on 21/12/2016


Congratulations ......
Salute to your patience


----------



## Greg1946

saimails said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the grant today morning for me and my wife after 15 long months of waiting. Thank you all and this forum which was our only source of support for all this while. All the best to everyone else who is waiting for their visas.
> 
> Below is our timeline:
> 
> Skills Assessment Application (965452) - 26/06/2015
> Positive Skill Assessment response- 30/06/2015
> EOI application submission - 16/08/2015
> Visa Invitation - 08/09/2015
> Medicals - 4th week of Sep
> PCC - 20/10/2015
> Visa application filed - 19/09/2015
> Case officer contact - 28/10/2015
> Uploaded PCC for spouse - 03/11/2015
> Employment verification sent to employer by high commission Delhi - 5/2/2016
> Got verification call from high commission Delhi - 11/2/2016
> Employment verification done for other companies in May, June 2016
> Got request to re-do medicals and PCC on 03/12/2016.
> Uploaded Medicals and PCC on 20/12/2016
> Got grant on 21/12/2016


Congrats & wish you luck


----------



## SmartB

saimails said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the grant today morning for me and my wife after 15 long months of waiting. Thank you all and this forum which was our only source of support for all this while. All the best to everyone else who is waiting for their visas.


Congratulations. All the best.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

6 months completed today. ..5 months since CO contact. 
I think there is something about "unclassified mail" i received which said about some checks might happen in some cases, but they didn't said exactly it is happening. 
Second is new passports i submitted due to "redo pcc" request from CO.
Seniors please guide.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

Day 382...

How many still waiting???


----------



## sri33

dakshch said:


> Day 382...
> 
> How many still waiting???


I am there Dakshch.....Day 339 still waiting...


----------



## Sulav Patel

Hello Guys, 

Need a quick suggestion. I got a mail of Natural Justice to me, saying that last time when one of DIBP officer had called me in April, 2016 she was not completely convinced of all the tasks that were mentioned in my roles. Even I didn't knew whether that call was to verify all my roles and responsibilities or just to verify I am working in the organization.

So the mail mentioned I have to comment back on the conclusion drawn by the DIBP officer. I have 28 days to respond back to them possibly with my own comments or official documents that would proof each task that I have mentioned in my document to them. "Computer Network and System Engineer".

I have mailed them with my comments to them explaining what the DIBP officer missed and what was perceived partially along with a detail explain of my roles and responsibilities approved by my manager and signed by HR country manager along with many accolades that I had earned as a part of Network Operations and my Technical Training certificates inferring to my roles involved in Network and Systems.

Has anyone of you come across a situation, if yes, Kindly share is there something else that you had did? and also suggest me is there something more that I need to do.

Kind Regards,
Sulav


----------



## Sulav Patel

Hi Munish, 

I am in a similar situation as your friend is. I have shared all necessary documents pertaining to my roles and responsibilities, like your friend did. 

How is your friend's situation now? Did they approve of his roles and responsibilities from what he shared with them. Kindly let me know, if you have any updates from your friend.

Kind Regards,
Sulav


----------



## dheeraj81

Moneyjheeta said:


> 6 months completed today. ..5 months since CO contact.
> I think there is something about "unclassified mail" i received which said about some checks might happen in some cases, but they didn't said exactly it is happening.
> Second is new passports i submitted due to "redo pcc" request from CO.
> Seniors please guide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


What exactly is unclassified email?
When did you received that


----------



## sultan_azam

Sulav Patel said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Need a quick suggestion. I got a mail of Natural Justice to me, saying that last time when one of DIBP officer had called me in April, 2016 she was not completely convinced of all the tasks that were mentioned in my roles. Even I didn't knew whether that call was to verify all my roles and responsibilities or just to verify I am working in the organization.
> 
> So the mail mentioned I have to comment back on the conclusion drawn by the DIBP officer. I have 28 days to respond back to them possibly with my own comments or official documents that would proof each task that I have mentioned in my document to them. "Computer Network and System Engineer".
> 
> I have mailed them with my comments to them explaining what the DIBP officer missed and what was perceived partially along with a detail explain of my roles and responsibilities approved by my manager and signed by HR country manager along with many accolades that I had earned as a part of Network Operations and my Technical Training certificates inferring to my roles involved in Network and Systems.
> 
> Has anyone of you come across a situation, if yes, Kindly share is there something else that you had did? and also suggest me is there something more that I need to do.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Sulav


the roles and responsibility letter you have submitted is a new one or the old one submitted at the time of application ???


----------



## Sulav Patel

sultan_azam said:


> the roles and responsibility letter you have submitted is a new one or the old one submitted at the time of application ???


Its a new one. That time I had submitted in a normal legal document paper. This time I submitted with approval from manager and signed by HR Country Manager on Company Letter head.


----------



## sultan_azam

Sulav Patel said:


> Its a new one. That time I had submitted in a normal legal document paper. This time I submitted with approval from manager and signed by HR Country Manager on Company Letter head.



what you have submitted seems to be fine, just wait for them to re-check the newly submitted documents, it may take months for them to come back

it is really surprising that they did verification almost 8 months back and they thought of creating the havoc this early.


Meanwhile, posting some threads, this may help you


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1108858-natural-justice-letter.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-received-natural-justice-letter-replied.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...immi-s57-natural-justice-guide-me-urgent.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ral-justice-pic-4020-due-work-experience.html


----------



## drasadqamar

Can anybody tell me what's the use of VETASSESS? if after visa lodge they still verify your employment and other things. During vetassess all verification must have been done then why again visa officer redo it??


----------



## Sulav Patel

sultan_azam said:


> what you have submitted seems to be fine, just wait for them to re-check the newly submitted documents, it may take months for them to come back
> 
> it is really surprising that they did verification almost 8 months back and they thought of creating the havoc this early.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, posting some threads, this may help you
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1108858-natural-justice-letter.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-received-natural-justice-letter-replied.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...immi-s57-natural-justice-guide-me-urgent.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ral-justice-pic-4020-due-work-experience.html


Thank you so much for these posts. It were really helpful in getting to know what is expected in such situations. 

I think again I have to wait for a decision. Since, I see they take a lot of time in every verification they they do.


----------



## sultan_azam

Sulav Patel said:


> Thank you so much for these posts. It were really helpful in getting to know what is expected in such situations.
> 
> I think again I have to wait for a decision. Since, I see they take a lot of time in every verification they they do.


All the best, it should be sorted out...


----------



## singhexpat20

Hi Seniors,

I am single and paid Visa fees for 189 and now uploading documents in immi account. 
I am uploading form 80,1221, educational, employment etc. 

Can you please let me know if I need to upload Form 1276 also ?


----------



## andreyx108b

singhexpat20 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am single and paid Visa fees for 189 and now uploading documents in immi account.
> I am uploading form 80,1221, educational, employment etc.
> 
> Can you please let me know if I need to upload Form 1276 also ?




Not sure what that form is, but no.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

singhexpat20 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am single and paid Visa fees for 189 and now uploading documents in immi account.
> I am uploading form 80,1221, educational, employment etc.
> 
> Can you please let me know if I need to upload Form 1276 also ?


form 1276 is for Application for Skilled – Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476)

i dont think it is required for your case


----------



## jumboboss

Hi Dear All,

Please accept my appologies for my very late announcement, that I got my *GRANT LETTER* on 20th Dec 2016. after a long long wait. my dream comes true.


----------



## saurabharora123

jumboboss said:


> Hi Dear All,
> 
> Please accept my appologies for my very late announcement, that I got my *GRANT LETTER* on 20th Dec 2016. after a long long wait. my dream comes true.


Congratulations. Could you please share your time lines.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## SmartB

jumboboss said:


> Hi Dear All,
> 
> Please accept my appologies for my very late announcement, that I got my *GRANT LETTER* on 20th Dec 2016. after a long long wait. my dream comes true.


Wonderful news. Congratulations!


----------



## jumboboss

For Mobile Users

VISA -189 || 261313 || 65 Pt || 
ACS 15-06-2015 || 
EOI raised 12-08-2015 || 
Invite 09-09-2015 || 
VISA Lodge 17-11-2015 || 
CO Contact 04-12-2015 (Docs Requested) || GSM Brisbane || 
PC/Medical 14-12-2015 || 
CO request complete 17-12-2015 || 
Employment Verification 15-01-2016 || 
VISA GRANT - 20/12/2016


----------



## jumboboss

saurabharora123 said:


> Congratulations. Could you please share your time lines.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk





SmartB said:


> Wonderful news. Congratulations!


Thanks saurabharora


----------



## jumboboss

SmartB said:


> Wonderful news. Congratulations!


Thanks SmartB


----------



## ace201579264

Hi guys,

I just got 2 skill assessments from CPA Australia for Auditor and General Accountant (GA came later). Then I proceeded to lodge 2 EOI. Then I got 2 invitations from those. I have not lodged any application yet. But I came across this info in the CPA website:

*"Please note that you can only have one valid positive skills assessment outcome with CPA Australia. If you decide to change your ANZSCO code by applying for a review, your previous skills assessment outcome will no longer be valid."*

Does it mean that you can only have one active skill assessment? Because I got skill assessment for General Accountant later, will the Auditor one be forfeited? 

Is there any issue with receiving 2 invitations at the same time. Can ONLY one of them be valid?

I'm so confused. Could you guys please help? Thanks.


----------



## drasadqamar

jumboboss said:


> For Mobile Users
> 
> VISA -189 || 261313 || 65 Pt ||
> ACS 15-06-2015 ||
> EOI raised 12-08-2015 ||
> Invite 09-09-2015 ||
> VISA Lodge 17-11-2015 ||
> CO Contact 04-12-2015 (Docs Requested) || GSM Brisbane ||
> PC/Medical 14-12-2015 ||
> CO request complete 17-12-2015 ||
> Employment Verification 15-01-2016 ||
> VISA GRANT - 20/12/2016


Many many congratulations!!!!


----------



## jumboboss

drasadqamar said:


> Many many congratulations!!!!


Thanks alot bro dr asad qamar


----------



## Majician

jumboboss said:


> For Mobile Users
> 
> VISA -189 || 261313 || 65 Pt ||
> ACS 15-06-2015 ||
> EOI raised 12-08-2015 ||
> Invite 09-09-2015 ||
> VISA Lodge 17-11-2015 ||
> CO Contact 04-12-2015 (Docs Requested) || GSM Brisbane ||
> PC/Medical 14-12-2015 ||
> CO request complete 17-12-2015 ||
> Employment Verification 15-01-2016 ||
> VISA GRANT - 20/12/2016


Congrats brother !!!!!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajaastha

jumboboss said:


> Hi Dear All,
> 
> Please accept my appologies for my very late announcement, that I got my *GRANT LETTER* on 20th Dec 2016. after a long long wait. my dream comes true.


Congratulations for the grant.

Can you please confirm whether you are asked to take new PCC and medical
what about your IED?
Any mail you send in-between to CO.

Thank you.

Enjoy...


----------



## sultan_azam

jumboboss said:


> Hi Dear All,
> 
> Please accept my appologies for my very late announcement, that I got my *GRANT LETTER* on 20th Dec 2016. after a long long wait. my dream comes true.


Congratulations for the visa grant, your case gives some fresh hopes for cases lodged in 2015. 

what is your initial entry date ???

was the case sent for external security checks???


----------



## erprateeks

Hi All, I had submitted EOI effective 30-July-2016 for ICT Business Analyst (ICT-261111) for 189 Visa with 65 points. Can anyone help me understand when should I expect tentatively my application to get picked up for the next steps?

Occupation: ICT261111 -Business Analyst
Visa: 189
Date of Submission: 30-7-2016
Status: SUBMITTED
Point: 65

Thanks & Regards
erprateeks


----------



## sultan_azam

erprateeks said:


> Hi All, I had submitted EOI effective 30-July-2016 for ICT Business Analyst (ICT-261111) for 189 Visa with 65 points. Can anyone help me understand when should I expect tentatively my application to get picked up for the next steps?
> 
> Occupation: ICT261111 -Business Analyst
> Visa: 189
> Date of Submission: 30-7-2016
> Status: SUBMITTED
> Point: 65
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> erprateeks


In last round (21st Dec) que for 65 pointers 2611xx moved to 28/06/16, around 35% invites are yet to be send for this group code. 
if lots of 70 pointers dont jump in than you can expect an invite by Jan/Feb


----------



## karanvij

Hi friends,

I got an invite to launch visa 189 for 261313 on 21 dec 16 on 65 pts.
Had a quick question on my employment history mentioned in the EOI.
Out of 9 yrs I got 7 yrs experience approved by ACS. So just mentioned that in my EOI.. there was no mention of starting 2 yrs in EOI
Now in visa application, I can edit to add those 2 yrs marked as irrelevant.
This will not alter my 65 points.

Shall I do the changes in visa application to add those 2 yrs experience(marked as irrelevant), or omit those 2 yrs in visa application as well ?


----------



## drasadqamar

Is there anyone who got grant today??


----------



## vikaschandra

karanvij said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got an invite to launch visa 189 for 261313 on 21 dec 16 on 65 pts.
> Had a quick question on my employment history mentioned in the EOI.
> Out of 9 yrs I got 7 yrs experience approved by ACS. So just mentioned that in my EOI.. there was no mention of starting 2 yrs in EOI
> Now in visa application, I can edit to add those 2 yrs marked as irrelevant.
> This will not alter my 65 points.
> 
> Shall I do the changes in visa application to add those 2 yrs experience(marked as irrelevant), or omit those 2 yrs in visa application as well ?


You can add those two years but mark that as non relevant to the nominated occupation code.


----------



## vikaschandra

drasadqamar said:


> Is there anyone who got grant today??


DIBP is not working today.


----------



## karanvij

vikaschandra said:


> You can add those two years but mark that as non relevant to the nominated occupation code.


Thanks for your response, that's what I also think I should do as my points will anyways remain same.

My concern is that my visa profile will be in a way different from what I mentioned in EOI. 
Won't that be a concern with the case officer ?


----------



## vikaschandra

karanvij said:


> Thanks for your response, that's what I also think I should do as my points will anyways remain same.
> 
> My concern is that my visa profile will be in a way different from what I mentioned in EOI.
> Won't that be a concern with the case officer ?


That should not matter as you are not claiming points for it rather it is just disclosure of information


----------



## kudians

*Incomplete Degrees*

Hi all,

After some goof up on another EOI with 75 points I applied again and got an ITA on the last round (4th jan 2017) for 70 points (occupation programmer analyst).

I will be lodging the application soon. But have some queries about education..

I have the following degrees..
- Bachelor of Engineering in Mechanical degree from India (94-98)
- MS Mechanical from USA (99-2002)
- MS Computer Science (incomplete degree, but completed all course work) (2002-2004)

On ACS skills assessment they only assessed my mechanical degree as I didn't have a Degree certificate for MS in CS. So on EOI I didn't mention about my MS Computer Science degree anywhere. 

However I am confused if I should mention that on my visa application or not. Anyone been in this situation and can throw somelight on the best course of action?

I read somewhere we have to submit another form 80 bit later in teh process, where in we have to specify all the education and employment and breaks, if any in between in some cases since primary school etc.


----------



## andreyx108b

kudians said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> After some goof up on another EOI with 75 points I applied again and got an ITA on the last round (4th jan 2017) for 70 points (occupation programmer analyst).
> 
> 
> 
> I will be lodging the application soon. But have some queries about education..
> 
> 
> 
> I have the following degrees..
> 
> - Bachelor of Engineering in Mechanical degree from India (94-98)
> 
> - MS Mechanical from USA (99-2002)
> 
> - MS Computer Science (incomplete degree, but completed all course work) (2002-2004)
> 
> 
> 
> On ACS skills assessment they only assessed my mechanical degree as I didn't have a Degree certificate for MS in CS. So on EOI I didn't mention about my MS Computer Science degree anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> However I am confused if I should mention that on my visa application or not. Anyone been in this situation and can throw somelight on the best course of action?
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere we have to submit another form 80 bit later in teh process, where in we have to specify all the education and employment and breaks, if any in between in some cases since primary school etc.




You should. Be totally honest. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kudians

Thanks for the reply andreyx108b.


a follow up query on dates,
Has anyone experienced this before where we dont have the day in the date part either in education certificates or employment (relieving ) letters. 

In my case my education certificates have only the month and the year when the degree was awarded..
Also I don't have the start date / month, just based on the first semester transcripts/ mark sheet I am guessing my starting month, is that alright or do we need to dig out one way other other the exact start dates?


----------



## harinderjitf5

even I do nt have date for education certificates. you dhould write approx strting and end date. make sure it is not holiday.


kudians said:


> Thanks for the reply andreyx108b.
> 
> 
> a follow up query on dates,
> Has anyone experienced this before where we dont have the day in the date part either in education certificates or employment (relieving ) letters.
> 
> In my case my education certificates have only the month and the year when the degree was awarded..
> Also I don't have the start date / month, just based on the first semester transcripts/ mark sheet I am guessing my starting month, is that alright or do we need to dig out one way other other the exact start dates?


----------



## sultan_azam

Glad to share the news that I got grant for self, spouse and newborn 


Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
Applied - Dec 2015
IP - Nov 2016
Grant - 06/01/17
Ied - 25/04/17

utilised waiting time to write a book


----------



## Jamil Sid

Congratulations Sultan Azam...


----------



## tikki2282

sultan_azam said:


> Glad to share the news that I got grant for self, spouse and newborn
> 
> 
> Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> utilised waiting time to write a book




Congratulations buddy


----------



## varunpullanhi

sultan_azam said:


> Glad to share the news that I got grant for self, spouse and newborn
> 
> 
> Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> utilised waiting time to write a book




Wow Congrats mate..!!


----------



## drasadqamar

sultan_azam said:


> Glad to share the news that I got grant for self, spouse and newborn
> 
> 
> Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> utilised waiting time to write a book


Great news. Congratulations Sultan. Now you r really Sultan (salman khan )


----------



## praveendas

sultan_azam said:


> Glad to share the news that I got grant for self, spouse and newborn
> 
> 
> Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> utilised waiting time to write a book


Congratulations Sultan! Late but still you got it! Very Happy for you 

One of the first member on Expat Forum i interacted with, always available to answer queries!


----------



## sultan_azam

Jamil Sid said:


> Congratulations Sultan Azam...


Thanks Jamil, all the best for your case


----------



## sultan_azam

tikki2282 said:


> Congratulations buddy


Thanks mate, good luck to you


----------



## sultan_azam

varunpullanhi said:


> Wow Congrats mate..!!


thanks Varun....


----------



## sultan_azam

drasadqamar said:


> Great news. Congratulations Sultan. Now you r really Sultan (salman khan )


thanks a lot Doctor Sahab


----------



## sultan_azam

praveendas said:


> Congratulations Sultan! Late but still you got it! Very Happy for you
> 
> One of the first member on Expat Forum i interacted with, always available to answer queries!


thanks Praveen, i am still in learning phase


----------



## Rajaastha

sultan_azam said:


> thanks Praveen, i am still in learning phase


Happy to hear that you got the golden grand.all the best for your future.

Asked you redo medical and PCC?

Enjoy


----------



## vikaschandra

sultan_azam said:


> Glad to share the news that I got grant for self, spouse and newborn
> 
> 
> Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> utilised waiting time to write a book


Awesome news Sultan. Happy for you. Best wishes to you and family


----------



## sultan_azam

Rajaastha said:


> Happy to hear that you got the golden grand.all the best for your future.
> 
> Asked you redo medical and PCC?
> 
> Enjoy


No redo of pcc or medicals

Medicals was done recently in Oct

Pcc was about to expire

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

Sultan please dont leave the forum after your grant


----------



## sultan_azam

Jamil Sid said:


> Sultan please dont leave the forum after your grant


I am here, besides this there are lot many helping souls on expatforum

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## kudians

sultan_azam said:


> Glad to share the news that I got grant for self, spouse and newborn
> 
> 
> Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> utilised waiting time to write a book


All the best mate for your new journey. I just joined the forum and have kicked off the process.. Just got my ITA and in the process of collating the documents.. Hope I will get it soon one day !!

And hope you will continue to hang out here, helping everyone sharing your wisdom !!!


----------



## siddhant.dc

Hi, Need quick help with these questions

I got an invite to apply for 189 visa in Dec 16 round and is currently in the process of filling the visa application form on Immi Account.

Points Breakdown
Age - 30, PTE - 10, Education - 15, Work Ex - 5, Partner - 5, Total = 65

Have few questions regarding the details to be entered in the form for my partner (claiming 5 points).

1) Education :- Wrt to ACS my partner is qualified as ICT business analyst but ACS has granted acceptance based on only "Work Ex (RPL Route)", my partners education qualifications were not recognised by ACS.

So when entering education details for my partner should I enter his BTECH (Electrical) and MBA information or keep it as blank ??

2) Work Experience :- Wrt to ACS my partner is qualified as ICT business analyst but ACS has granted acceptance based on only "Work Ex (RPL Route)".

So while entering information related to work experience should i only enter the work ex details "after which ACS has recognised work ex" i.e. my partner have 8 years of exp but ACS has reduced 6 years (RPL route) and now only last 2 years are left. 


Wrt to myself also I have few questions :- 

3) Education :- Do I have to provide information about by school education as well ? (This was not part of ACS so not sure that i should add this information in Visa form)

4) Work Ex : I have 6 years of experience, ACS has reduced 2 years and now i have effectively 4 years of work ex post July 2012, while entering work ex details should i mention about all 6 years or only 4 ??


----------



## kudians

siddhant.dc said:


> Hi, Need quick help with these questions
> 
> I got an invite to apply for 189 visa in Dec 16 round and is currently in the process of filling the visa application form on Immi Account.
> 
> Points Breakdown
> Age - 30, PTE - 10, Education - 15, Work Ex - 5, Partner - 5, Total = 65
> 
> Have few questions regarding the details to be entered in the form for my partner (claiming 5 points).
> 
> 1) Education :- Wrt to ACS my partner is qualified as ICT business analyst but ACS has granted acceptance based on only "Work Ex (RPL Route)", my partners education qualifications were not recognised by ACS.
> 
> So when entering education details for my partner should I enter his BTECH (Electrical) and MBA information or keep it as blank ??
> 
> 2) Work Experience :- Wrt to ACS my partner is qualified as ICT business analyst but ACS has granted acceptance based on only "Work Ex (RPL Route)".
> 
> So while entering information related to work experience should i only enter the work ex details "after which ACS has recognised work ex" i.e. my partner have 8 years of exp but ACS has reduced 6 years (RPL route) and now only last 2 years are left.
> 
> 
> Wrt to myself also I have few questions :-
> 
> 3) Education :- Do I have to provide information about by school education as well ? (This was not part of ACS so not sure that i should add this information in Visa form)


Congrats, I am in the same boat, I got an ITA earlier this week. I had seen posts mentioning no need to mentioned secondary. however at some later stage they may request it on a separate form (80)


> 4) Work Ex : I have 6 years of experience, ACS has reduced 2 years and now i have effectively 4 years of work ex post July 2012, while entering work ex details should i mention about all 6 years or only 4 ??


I asked similar questions before and was told to enter all, but mention it as not relevant to the occupation.


----------



## andreyx108b

kudians said:


> Congrats, I am in the same boat, I got an ITA earlier this week. I had seen posts mentioning no need to mentioned secondary. however at some later stage they may request it on a separate form (80)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked similar questions before and was told to enter all, but mention it as not relevant to the occupation.




Thats right. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

kudians said:


> All the best mate for your new journey. I just joined the forum and have kicked off the process.. Just got my ITA and in the process of collating the documents.. Hope I will get it soon one day !!
> 
> And hope you will continue to hang out here, helping everyone sharing your wisdom !!!


Hey mate, thanks and welcome to the forum.

I just have little bit of knowledge, there are many experts on the forum who are helpful.


Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzzz

*Visa Lodged October 2015*

Hello everyone. This is my first post on ExpatForums. I lodged my visa application (189) on the 28th of October 2015 and my application is still in progress. My wife and I have been waiting for the visa grant for 15 months. From your experience, is this is normal waiting time? Can I do anything to expedite my visa grant? 

Thanks a million.


----------



## sultan_azam

Marzzz said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first post on ExpatForums. I lodged my visa application (189) on the 28th of October 2015 and my application is still in progress. My wife and I have been waiting for the visa grant for 15 months. From your experience, is this is normal waiting time? Can I do anything to expedite my visa grant?
> 
> Thanks a million.


your case may have gone for external checks

give them a polite reminder on [email protected]


----------



## Marzzz

Yes this is true. I tried to contract them several times during this period. I got a reply from them on the 20th of June 2016 saying the following: 

"We appreciate you are concerned at the time taken to process your application. Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time. In particular, it can take several months to gain any necessary health, character and national security clearances from other agencies. I regret that I cannot provide a more positive response, however our office cannot proceed further until all legislative requirements have been met."

I sent them a couple of polite emails afterwards but there was no reply. I called one about a month ago and they told me that your application is in progress and it has been recently checked by the CO.

From your experience, how much longer might it last? Anything i can do?


----------



## KeeDa

If your home country PCC has expired, maybe get it done again, but other than this there is nothing much you can do to expedite the process. I too received a similar email which suggests my case has been sent for external checks:

There are a number of standard processing and verification checks which are undertaken as part of the visa process which can take some time to complete. Thank you for your continued patience during the processing of your visa application.


----------



## andreyx108b

Marzzz said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first post on ExpatForums. I lodged my visa application (189) on the 28th of October 2015 and my application is still in progress. My wife and I have been waiting for the visa grant for 15 months. From your experience, is this is normal waiting time? Can I do anything to expedite my visa grant?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a million.




Its not, but this sort of wait period do occur. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marzzz

*Visa Lodged October 2015*



KeeDa said:


> If your home country PCC has expired, maybe get it done again, but other than this there is nothing much you can do to expedite the process. I too received a similar email which suggests my case has been sent for external checks:
> 
> There are a number of standard processing and verification checks which are undertaken as part of the visa process which can take some time to complete. Thank you for your continued patience during the processing of your visa application.


Thank you Sultan and KeeDa for the great help. I will continue to wait. 

Have you heard of any cases that have been rejected? I will stay positive of course and i am very eager to get it god willing. 

Oh and congratulations to Sultan for the visa grant. 

best wishes.


----------



## KeeDa

Marzzz said:


> Thank you Sultan and KeeDa for the great help. I will continue to wait.
> 
> Have you heard of any cases that have been rejected? I will stay positive of course and i am very eager to get it god willing.
> 
> Oh and congratulations to Sultan for the visa grant.
> 
> best wishes.


Rejected based on negative outcome of the external checks? Nopes, never came across anyone here on the forum with such a situation. If your question is about rejection due to any other reason, then, yes, have heard of quite a few such cases which were rejected because DIBP concluded that the applicant made false claims about employment or skills (search this forum for employment verification related threads). Have also heard of *one case* rejected for health reasons.


----------



## andreyx108b

KeeDa said:


> Rejected based on negative outcome of the external checks? Nopes, never came across anyone here on the forum with such a situation. If your question is about rejection due to any other reason, then, yes, have heard of quite a few such cases which were rejected because DIBP concluded that the applicant made false claims about employment or skills (search this forum for employment verification related threads). Have also heard of *one case* rejected for health reasons.




I have seen one, the issue was in some emp, Verification which nearly took 2 years. At the end person was refused. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

andreyx108b said:


> I have seen one, the issue was in some emp, Verification which nearly took 2 years. At the end person was refused.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Yes, that (emp verification), I suppose would still count as an internal/ departmental check conducted either by DIBP or their agency (like AHC in India). I was referring to other external/ security checks- like those done by ASIO.


----------



## sultan_azam

KeeDa said:


> If your home country PCC has expired, maybe get it done again, but other than this there is nothing much you can do to expedite the process. I too received a similar email which suggests my case has been sent for external checks:
> 
> There are a number of standard processing and verification checks which are undertaken as part of the visa process which can take some time to complete. Thank you for your continued patience during the processing of your visa application.


am i reading it right ???

external checks ???


----------



## andreyx108b

KeeDa said:


> Yes, that (emp verification), I suppose would still count as an internal/ departmental check conducted either by DIBP or their agency (like AHC in India). I was referring to other external/ security checks- like those done by ASIO.




Yep. Me too never saw a refusal after EC. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

sultan_azam said:


> am i reading it right ???
> 
> external checks ???


I don't know. It looks like it. My ex-employer (had only one) never received any verification nor did my clients who gave me references for my self employment. It was only one telephonic interview I had in Sep-2015, and nothing since then. So I suppose the email text I received above is talking about external checks. I did have close to half a decade of international travel/ overseas stay as well.


----------



## sultan_azam

KeeDa said:


> I don't know. It looks like it. My ex-employer (had only one) never received any verification nor did my clients who gave me references for my self employment. It was only one telephonic interview I had in Sep-2015, and nothing since then. So I suppose the email text I received above is talking about external checks. I did have close to half a decade of international travel/ overseas stay as well.


I have faith that it will be finalised soon and we will meet in Australia

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

sultan_azam said:


> I have faith that it will be finalised soon and we will meet in Australia
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Amen.

Have you finalised your travel dates?


----------



## sultan_azam

KeeDa said:


> Amen.
> 
> Have you finalised your travel dates?


Not yet, will discuss this with you in PM

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

andreyx108b said:


> Yep. Me too never saw a refusal after EC.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


It's very rare but it happens. I wouldn't expect you to ever hear about it though.


----------



## ahsan771991

With the grace of almighty , I have received my grant today 

EOI :26 October 
Visa filed :2nd November 
Immi commencement mail 16th November 
Grant : 9th January 


Age 30
Edu 15
Eng 20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

Day 400


----------



## hustaa

Maybe you can lodge a complaint to IGIS. If external checks are done, then you should get your grant soon.
I will do one when it is over 1 year.


dakshch said:


> Day 400


----------



## vikaschandra

hustaa said:


> Maybe you can lodge a complaint to IGIS. If external checks are done, then you should get your grant soon.
> I will do one when it is over 1 year.


IGIS will only act if the case has been referred for external checks to ASIO or other similar entities. 

If the case is with DIBP IGIS will not interfere


----------



## hustaa

Agree. It is very likely that his case goes to external checks considering such a long processing time. 
I do not think other checks can take that long.


vikaschandra said:


> IGIS will only act if the case has been referred for external checks to ASIO or other similar entities.
> 
> If the case is with DIBP IGIS will not interfere


----------



## jumboboss

Majician said:


> Congrats brother !!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk





Rajaastha said:


> Congratulations for the grant.
> 
> Can you please confirm whether you are asked to take new PCC and medical
> what about your IED?
> Any mail you send in-between to CO.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Enjoy...





sultan_azam said:


> Congratulations for the visa grant, your case gives some fresh hopes for cases lodged in 2015.
> 
> what is your initial entry date ???
> 
> was the case sent for external security checks???



Please accept my apologies for late reply. 

Thanks bro Majician, and thanks for remember me. 

Thanks dear Rajaastha, Yes i 've been asked for PCC but not for Medical. IED is 20 Mar 2017. No email or phone call since June2016.

Thanks dear sultan_azam, IED is 20 Mar 2017. yes my case was hang up in somewhere in outer space of security checks.  but Thanks to All Mighty Allah i am so happy now and the fruit of my patience is so sweet.

My advice is for you all 2015 guys is be patience and forget about your visa application. and just drive your daily routine life on regular basis and one day you will get your visa.


----------



## drasadqamar

ahsan771991 said:


> With the grace of almighty , I have received my grant today
> 
> EOI :26 October
> Visa filed :2nd November
> Immi commencement mail 16th November
> Grant : 9th January
> 
> 
> Age 30
> Edu 15
> Eng 20
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations..best of luck for future endeavors


----------



## Marshall153

*189 VISA Invite*

Hi Guys,

I have lodged EOI for 189 in August 2016 with 60 points.

I have gained 5 points for my experience a week back and upgraded to 65 points now.

When can I expect an Invite?

Appreciate your quick response.

Regards,
Marshall


----------



## vikaschandra

Marshall153 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged EOI for 189 in August 2016 with 60 points.
> 
> I have gained 5 points for my experience a week back and upgraded to 65 points now.
> 
> When can I expect an Invite?
> 
> Appreciate your quick response.
> 
> Regards,
> Marshall


You have not mentioned your Anzsco and your new DOE?


----------



## kudians

Marshall153 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged EOI for 189 in August 2016 with 60 points.
> 
> I have gained 5 points for my experience a week back and upgraded to 65 points now.
> 
> When can I expect an Invite?
> 
> Appreciate your quick response.
> 
> Regards,
> Marshall


As Visaks said unless you share the occupation no one here can add much value. 

Having said that you can directly check the last round points for each category of the occupation at 4 January 2017 round results

At the end of the page you can see a table with pro rate occupation, if yours in there then can check what was cut off points (/time) from the last round.

All the best!


----------



## Marshall153

Thanks Kudians.
Code is 2613 - software engineer.

I referred d link and last table says 65 points for my job code. 

Since I have gained 65 points now, May I expect an invite in next round?

Regards,
Marshall C


----------



## vikaschandra

Marshall153 said:


> Thanks Kudians.
> Code is 2613 - software engineer.
> 
> I referred d link and last table says 65 points for my job code.
> 
> Since I have gained 65 points now, May I expect an invite in next round?
> 
> Regards,
> Marshall C


Marshall its not only about points DOE does make difference when it comes to securing invite


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi

Hi Friends,

After 14 months I received NJL from DIBP. My first employment verification failed due to the actuation of another company. My old company name, website and address has been changed. 

In the NJL they mentioned about the new company name and tried to reach them but unfortunately no response for the HR team and they got negative feedback from some random check conducted. 

Now I contacted my HR department and the agreed to provide me the letter about the company name change alone with my experience. I have following documents to prove my professional experience.

1. Payslip ( All the months )
2. Bank statement( Requested to BANK )
3. Forn 16 and Tax file document ( All the years)
4. Letter from the company - About name change and my experience 
5. Verification contact details - ( HR group mail id they provided )
6. NJL cover letter - ( Now I'm preparing )

Do I need any other documents. Please guide me on this NJL. 

Regards,
Sai


----------



## sultan_azam

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> After 14 months I received NJL from DIBP. My first employment verification failed due to the actuation of another company. My old company name, website and address has been changed.
> 
> In the NJL they mentioned about the new company name and tried to reach them but unfortunately no response for the HR team and they got negative feedback from some random check conducted.
> 
> Now I contacted my HR department and the agreed to provide me the letter about the company name change alone with my experience. I have following documents to prove my professional experience.
> 
> 1. Payslip ( All the months )
> 2. Bank statement( Requested to BANK )
> 3. Forn 16 and Tax file document ( All the years)
> 4. Letter from the company - About name change and my experience
> 5. Verification contact details - ( HR group mail id they provided )
> 6. NJL cover letter - ( Now I'm preparing )
> 
> Do I need any other documents. Please guide me on this NJL.
> 
> Regards,
> Sai


this seems enough


----------



## Marshall153

Hi Vikaschandra,

EOI launched on Aug 25th.
261313 - software engineer with 60 points.

Gained 5 more points for experience on Dec 30th 2016.

Regards,
Marshall C


----------



## vikaschandra

Marshall153 said:


> Hi Vikaschandra,
> 
> EOI launched on Aug 25th.
> 261313 - software engineer with 60 points.
> 
> Gained 5 more points for experience on Dec 30th 2016.
> 
> Regards,
> Marshall C


With 65 it is possible that you might just make it in the upcoming round but i presume it could be in the first round to be held in February 2017


----------



## Godball

Hi Keeda and Seniors, sorry to be a bother. I have erroneously selected the wrong reason for my passport detail change in my immiaccount. I renewed my passport with 4 months validity and I have selected expired as the reason rather than cancelled. Kindly advice on what I can do to correct this. 

Regards


----------



## vikaschandra

Godball said:


> Hi Keeda and Seniors, sorry to be a bother. I have erroneously selected the wrong reason for my passport detail change in my immiaccount. I renewed my passport with 4 months validity and I have selected expired as the reason rather than cancelled. Kindly advice on what I can do to correct this.
> 
> Regards


Fill in form 1023 Notification to Incorrect Answer


----------



## Harry parry

Hi All, just a quick one, I have received my positive Education assessment result last week and yesterday I have filled all the documents and fee for my work assessment to the same assessing authority. 
Can I file EOI (claiming my work experience points as well) before getting the work asssessement results? 

I believe we can save some time doing so, but not sure if it's allowed to do so or it's impact. Any valuable comments would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

Harry parry said:


> Hi All, just a quick one, I have received my positive Education assessment result last week and yesterday I have filled all the documents and fee for my work assessment to the same assessing authority.
> Can I file EOI (claiming my work experience points as well) before getting the work asssessement results?
> 
> I believe we can save some time doing so, but not sure if it's allowed to do so or it's impact. Any valuable comments would be helpful. Thanks.


if it is Engineer Australia then you can go ahead and claim experience points, 

but in skill assessment section of EOI play carefully while providing reference number of skill assessment document


----------



## mekabubu

please share your timeline.

thanks




Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> After 14 months I received NJL from DIBP. My first employment verification failed due to the actuation of another company. My old company name, website and address has been changed.
> 
> In the NJL they mentioned about the new company name and tried to reach them but unfortunately no response for the HR team and they got negative feedback from some random check conducted.
> 
> Now I contacted my HR department and the agreed to provide me the letter about the company name change alone with my experience. I have following documents to prove my professional experience.
> 
> 1. Payslip ( All the months )
> 2. Bank statement( Requested to BANK )
> 3. Forn 16 and Tax file document ( All the years)
> 4. Letter from the company - About name change and my experience
> 5. Verification contact details - ( HR group mail id they provided )
> 6. NJL cover letter - ( Now I'm preparing )
> 
> Do I need any other documents. Please guide me on this NJL.
> 
> Regards,
> Sai


----------



## kudians

Harry parry said:


> Hi All, just a quick one, I have received my positive Education assessment result last week and yesterday I have filled all the documents and fee for my work assessment to the same assessing authority.
> Can I file EOI (claiming my work experience points as well) before getting the work asssessement results?
> 
> I believe we can save some time doing so, but not sure if it's allowed to do so or it's impact. Any valuable comments would be helpful. Thanks.



I would wait, as the number of years considered towards your occupation could be different than your total years (in my case they took away 4 yrs ) this pushed me down to 10 points instead of 15..
Also they will ask for teh reference no and the date of the assessment when you submit EOI..


----------



## SmartB

The Mighty Lord has done it. Even after rehearsing several times on out to say this, I still can't figure out how to say it. Basically, forgot everything that I wanted to say. 

So here it goes.... 
Very early in the morning when I was still in bed, heard The Mrs. crying from the toilet. Thoughts running in my head why? Did I do something bad? Lol. Then I realised maybe it was IMMI! So I grabbed my phone frantically trying to check for mails and lo and behold...there it was! 
And just before I could even comprehend anything, The Mrs rushes in to say "We did it" with tears of joy running down her lovely face. 

Oh man! I just wanted to hug her indefinitely! 

We got the grant. 

Will share the time line later.

Best wishes to those still waiting in line.


----------



## sultan_azam

SmartB said:


> The Mighty Lord has done it. Even after rehearsing several times on out to say this, I still can't figure out how to say it. Basically, forgot everything that I wanted to say.
> 
> So here it goes....
> Very early in the morning when I was still in bed, heard The Mrs. crying from the toilet. Thoughts running in my head why? Did I do something bad? Lol. Then I realised maybe it was IMMI! So I grabbed my phone frantically trying to check for mails and lo and behold...there it was!
> And just before I could even comprehend anything, The Mrs rushes in to say "We did it" with tears of joy running down her lovely face.
> 
> Oh man! I just wanted to hug her indefinitely!
> 
> We got the grant.
> 
> Will share the time line later.
> 
> Best wishes to those still waiting in line.


Hey mate, congratulations for the visa grant...


----------



## sk8859

Same is the case with me my friend. The only difference is its been more than 6 months, and the status is Finalised and no grant yet.


----------



## divya_

Guys,

I processed through an agent just so they will be extra careful. But I see that they uploaded my documents under "Others" for almost everything under each category. For example, the PCC needed to be under "Overseas Police Clearancfe - National" but it is also under others. Will that be an issue?

-- Divya B.


----------



## sultan_azam

sk8859 said:


> Same is the case with me my friend. The only difference is its been more than 6 months, and the status is Finalised and no grant yet.


nothing in immiaccount mailbox if status is finalised ???


----------



## KeeDa

sk8859 said:


> Same is the case with me my friend. The only difference is its been more than 6 months, and the status is Finalised and no grant yet.





sultan_azam said:


> nothing in immiaccount mailbox if status is finalised ???


How about the link to download the grant pdf's under each applicant's name in the immiAccount visa application?


----------



## sk8859

robbypuwar said:


> Hi,
> I was just reading the old posts and I have the same issue. I got an email regarding the EOI removal without getting any clarification or correspondance and also the status in my ImmiAccount has been changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Finalised". Checked email inbox, spam, application mailbox etc. but nothing there. I have called DIAC a couple of times but they did not give me any useful info. I have dropped them an email xxxxxxxxxx regarding the clarification but have not received any response yet. Can anyone help me out?


"Beg your pardon for my previous post without reference to the quoted post"

Just to apprise that similar to the case mentioned above, even my application is showing as Finalised but no Grant yet. This is from last more than 6 months now and still waiting. 
Called up DIBP, sent an email as well but always got a standard response that they are doing some routine checks..

Anyone with similar case and got the Grant later?


----------



## sultan_azam

KeeDa said:


> How about the link to download the grant pdf's under each applicant's name in the immiAccount visa application?


yes, either that or else any other correspondence, 

it should appear if case is finalised


----------



## sk8859

KeeDa said:


> How about the link to download the grant pdf's under each applicant's name in the immiAccount visa application?




Shows nothing under the applicant name in immiAccount. Neither any correspondence.


----------



## KeeDa

sultan_azam said:


> yes, either that or else any other correspondence,
> 
> it should appear if case is finalised


Status finalised could mean either granted or refused. In case if visas are granted, the link to download grant pdf appears under each applicant's name. In case of refusal, there is no such link, but the refusal notice is available under correspondence.


----------



## KeeDa

sk8859 said:


> Shows nothing under the applicant name in immiAccount. Neither any correspondence.


Looks like a technical glitch to me. Did you write to skilled.support email address about it?


----------



## sk8859

KeeDa said:


> Looks like a technical glitch to me. Did you write to skilled.support email address about it?


No. I have been writing to CO on [email protected] 

Can you please share the complete email id of skilled.support?

Thanks,


----------



## sultan_azam

sk8859 said:


> No. I have been writing to CO on [email protected]
> 
> Can you please share the complete email id of skilled.support?
> 
> Thanks,


[email protected]


----------



## sk8859

sultan_azam said:


> [email protected]


Thank you KeeDa and Sultan Azam


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Check VEVO dude!

https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query




sk8859 said:


> No. I have been writing to CO on [email protected]
> 
> Can you please share the complete email id of skilled.support?
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## SmartB

sultan_azam said:


> Hey mate, congratulations for the visa grant...


Thanks man. I still want to scream!


----------



## SmartB

sultan_azam said:


> nothing in immiaccount mailbox if status is finalised ???


If status is finalized and granted, you will "Granted" against your name(s)


----------



## sk8859

SmartB said:


> If status is finalized and granted, you will "Granted" against your name(s)


@SmartB
Status is 'Finalised'.
You mean it should be 'Finalised and Granted' for having a Visa Grant?

Vevo doesnt have any information. The senior colleagues are right to their knowledge that it might be a technical glitch and I should check with skilled.support


----------



## SmartB

sk8859 said:


> @SmartB
> Status is 'Finalised'.
> You mean it should be 'Finalised and Granted' for having a Visa Grant?
> 
> Vevo doesnt have any information. The senior colleagues are right to their knowledge that it might be a technical glitch and I should check with skilled.support


Yes, precisely. You will see both 'Finalised' and 'Granted' right in your IMMI account.


----------



## divya_

Anyone, please?



divya_ said:


> Guys,
> 
> I processed through an agent just so they will be extra careful. But I see that they uploaded my documents under "Others" for almost everything under each category. For example, the PCC needed to be under "Overseas Police Clearancfe - National" but it is also under others. Will that be an issue?
> 
> -- Divya B.


----------



## vikaschandra

SmartB said:


> The Mighty Lord has done it. Even after rehearsing several times on out to say this, I still can't figure out how to say it. Basically, forgot everything that I wanted to say.
> 
> So here it goes....
> Very early in the morning when I was still in bed, heard The Mrs. crying from the toilet. Thoughts running in my head why? Did I do something bad? Lol. Then I realised maybe it was IMMI! So I grabbed my phone frantically trying to check for mails and lo and behold...there it was!
> And just before I could even comprehend anything, The Mrs rushes in to say "We did it" with tears of joy running down her lovely face.
> 
> Oh man! I just wanted to hug her indefinitely!
> 
> We got the grant.
> 
> Will share the time line later.
> 
> Best wishes to those still waiting in line.


Congratulations To and your family.


----------



## sk8859

divya_ said:


> Anyone, please?




No harm in uploading the documents again under respective heads and drop an email to CO informing the same, just to be on a safer side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

divya_ said:


> Anyone, please?


Well as far as the documents are submitted as per the checklist there should not be an issue. But your agent is not at all competent enough to handle your case as they don't know where which documents should go.


----------



## KeeDa

divya_ said:


> Guys,
> 
> I processed through an agent just so they will be extra careful. But I see that they uploaded my documents under "Others" for almost everything under each category. For example, the PCC needed to be under "Overseas Police Clearancfe - National" but it is also under others. Will that be an issue?
> 
> -- Divya B.





divya_ said:


> Anyone, please?


Can't say for sure. I guess it depends on the processing officer. Maybe they will sort out the documents themselves or ask you to upload again. I had a few (just a few, not all) documents uploaded under the wrong category ('Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of' instead of 'Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of instead of') but they didn't complain about it. I think you should simply wait and watch.


----------



## andreyx108b

SmartB said:


> The Mighty Lord has done it. Even after rehearsing several times on out to say this, I still can't figure out how to say it. Basically, forgot everything that I wanted to say.
> 
> So here it goes....
> Very early in the morning when I was still in bed, heard The Mrs. crying from the toilet. Thoughts running in my head why? Did I do something bad? Lol. Then I realised maybe it was IMMI! So I grabbed my phone frantically trying to check for mails and lo and behold...there it was!
> And just before I could even comprehend anything, The Mrs rushes in to say "We did it" with tears of joy running down her lovely face.
> 
> Oh man! I just wanted to hug her indefinitely!
> 
> We got the grant.
> 
> Will share the time line later.
> 
> Best wishes to those still waiting in line.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmartB

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations To and your family.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Rajaastha

:drama:


SmartB said:


> The Mighty Lord has done it. Even after rehearsing several times on out to say this, I still can't figure out how to say it. Basically, forgot everything that I wanted to say.
> 
> So here it goes....
> Very early in the morning when I was still in bed, heard The Mrs. crying from the toilet. Thoughts running in my head why? Did I do something bad? Lol. Then I realised maybe it was IMMI! So I grabbed my phone frantically trying to check for mails and lo and behold...there it was!
> And just before I could even comprehend anything, The Mrs rushes in to say "We did it" with tears of joy running down her lovely face.
> 
> Oh man! I just wanted to hug her indefinitely!
> 
> We got the grant.
> 
> Will share the time line later.
> 
> Best wishes to those still waiting in line.


Very Big Congratulations .

Please tell in detail about you timeline,CO contact's....


----------



## SmartB

Thank you all for your good wishes. Much appreciated. 

I'm so happy that I'm finding it so hard to express. Like it's bottled up somewhere...but I can tell you though that the feeling is near an euphoric state of mind. So I guess, that will time I will learn to really enjoy and express THAT joyful feeling and I'm thankful to God and the support of my family. 

Anyways, here is the timeline 

EOI - submitted Nov 2015 (70 points)
Invitation to apply Nov 2015
Visa Application submitted (PCC, Medicals front loaded) Dec 2015 
Additional documents request - Dec 2015
Natural justice letter received and responded to - May 2016 
More documents request - Aug 2016 
Request for Health undertaking for child - Dec 2016 
VISA GRANT - Jan 2017.
IED - Feb 2017! ( You don't say?) hehe

*409 DAYS!* Yep, you read that right. lol


----------



## sk8859

SmartB said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes. Much appreciated.
> 
> I'm so happy that I'm finding it so hard to express. Like it's bottled up somewhere...but I can tell you though that the feeling is near an euphoric state of mind. So I guess, that will time I will learn to really enjoy and express THAT joyful feeling and I'm thankful to God and the support of my family.
> 
> Anyways, here is the timeline
> 
> EOI - submitted Nov 2015 (70 points)
> Invitation to apply Nov 2015
> Visa Application submitted (PCC, Medicals front loaded) Dec 2015
> Additional documents request - Dec 2015
> Natural justice letter received and responded to - May 2016
> More documents request - Aug 2016
> Request for Health undertaking for child - Dec 2016
> VISA GRANT - Jan 2017.
> IED - Feb 2017! ( You don't say?) hehe
> 
> *409 DAYS!* Yep, you read that right. lol




Many Congratulations SmartB 

Your case has given some hope to me. 
My timelines:
Points claimed: 65
Invite: September 2015
Visa Lodge: Oct 2015
CO assigned: Nov 2015
NJ received: April 2014
Reply to NJ: May 2015
Status Changed to Finalised from In Progress: May 2015
Visa Grant: Hope to see that soon now



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drasadqamar

SmartB said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes. Much appreciated.
> 
> I'm so happy that I'm finding it so hard to express. Like it's bottled up somewhere...but I can tell you though that the feeling is near an euphoric state of mind. So I guess, that will time I will learn to really enjoy and express THAT joyful feeling and I'm thankful to God and the support of my family.
> 
> Anyways, here is the timeline
> 
> EOI - submitted Nov 2015 (70 points)
> Invitation to apply Nov 2015
> Visa Application submitted (PCC, Medicals front loaded) Dec 2015
> Additional documents request - Dec 2015
> Natural justice letter received and responded to - May 2016
> More documents request - Aug 2016
> Request for Health undertaking for child - Dec 2016
> VISA GRANT - Jan 2017.
> IED - Feb 2017! ( You don't say?) hehe
> 
> *409 DAYS!* Yep, you read that right. lol[/QUO
> TE]
> Many many congratulations brother. Very long wait...
> Why did you recieve natural justice letter


----------



## SmartB

drasadqamar said:


> Many many congratulations brother. Very long wait...
> Why did you recieve natural justice letter


Thanks man. 
From my understanding, it was after a job verification call to the company whose name had changed.


----------



## SmartB

sk8859 said:


> Many Congratulations SmartB
> 
> Your case has given some hope to me.
> My timelines:
> Points claimed: 65
> Invite: September 2015
> Visa Lodge: Oct 2015
> CO assigned: Nov 2015
> NJ received: April 2014
> Reply to NJ: May 2015
> Status Changed to Finalised from In Progress: May 2015
> Visa Grant: Hope to see that soon now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks amigo 

Patience is the key. It will arrive.


----------



## dakshch

SmartB said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes. Much appreciated.
> 
> I'm so happy that I'm finding it so hard to express. Like it's bottled up somewhere...but I can tell you though that the feeling is near an euphoric state of mind. So I guess, that will time I will learn to really enjoy and express THAT joyful feeling and I'm thankful to God and the support of my family.
> 
> Anyways, here is the timeline
> 
> EOI - submitted Nov 2015 (70 points)
> Invitation to apply Nov 2015
> Visa Application submitted (PCC, Medicals front loaded) Dec 2015
> Additional documents request - Dec 2015
> Natural justice letter received and responded to - May 2016
> More documents request - Aug 2016
> Request for Health undertaking for child - Dec 2016
> VISA GRANT - Jan 2017.
> IED - Feb 2017! ( You don't say?) hehe
> 
> *409 DAYS!* Yep, you read that right. lol




Congrats mate...

Today is my 409th day but I am still waiting... seeing that you were nit requested for medicals or pcc again and your IED is for February gives me hope


----------



## dakshch

sk8859 said:


> Many Congratulations SmartB
> 
> Your case has given some hope to me.
> My timelines:
> Points claimed: 65
> Invite: September 2015
> Visa Lodge: Oct 2015
> CO assigned: Nov 2015
> NJ received: April 2014
> Reply to NJ: May 2015
> Status Changed to Finalised from In Progress: May 2015
> Visa Grant: Hope to see that soon now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sorry to say but your timeline doesn't make any sense... you should correct it


----------



## SmartB

dakshch said:


> Congrats mate...
> 
> Today is my 409th day but I am still waiting... seeing that you were nit requested for medicals or pcc again and your IED is for February gives me hope


Each case can be different but Keep the faith bro and it will come. 
Yes, the IED is for February but we've been issued an IED facilitation letter, which basically says we don't have to travel before the IED. Curiously though, I did send an email to the CO to reconfirm and the reply was yes but that it should be before end of May since this is when the medicals (front loaded in 2015) will expire.


----------



## sk8859

dakshch said:


> Sorry to say but your timeline doesn't make any sense... you should correct it


Thanks for noticing. Here is the rectified timeline:

My timelines:
Points claimed: 65
Invite: September 2015
Visa Lodge: Oct 2015
CO assigned: Nov 2015
NJ received: April 2016
Reply to NJ: May 2016
Status Changed to Finalised from In Progress: May 2016
Visa Grant: Hope to see that soon now

Total days: 473


----------



## jumboboss

Hi Guys,

!!! *Expert Advice Required* !!!

I have a query related to "agent" and "immiaccount".

I have applied my application through an agent. During long waiting and to see the actual status of my application, i imported my application into my own immiaccount. It was only to see the status of my application not to change anything in the application. I used my actual email address to create immiaccount which is mentioned in my application.
My query is now how can i import or re-import my application to prevent of any changes from an agent account. My agent is just saying that you should import the application into your immiaccount.


----------



## jumboboss

*Expert Advice Required*

Hi Guys,

!!! *Expert Advice Required* !!!

I have a query related to "agent" and "immiaccount".

I have applied my application through an agent. During long waiting and to see the actual status of my application, i imported my application into my own immiaccount. It was only to see the status of my application not to change anything in the application. I used my actual email address to create immiaccount which is mentioned in my application.
My query is now how can i import or re-import my application to prevent of any changes from an agent account. My agent is just saying that you should import the application into your immiaccount.


----------



## drasadqamar

jumboboss said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> !!! *Expert Advice Required* !!!
> 
> I have a query related to "agent" and "immiaccount".
> 
> I have applied my application through an agent. During long waiting and to see the actual status of my application, i imported my application into my own immiaccount. It was only to see the status of my application not to change anything in the application. I used my actual email address to create immiaccount which is mentioned in my application.
> My query is now how can i import or re-import my application to prevent of any changes from an agent account. My agent is just saying that you should import the application into your immiaccount.


I have also query. My case is through agent and I want to view my status by myself without knowing my agent. What's the procedure for this? If I know reference number can I import application and tell me if it will not affect or create any problem in my primary account possessed by agent?


----------



## sk8859

SmartB said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes. Much appreciated.
> 
> I'm so happy that I'm finding it so hard to express. Like it's bottled up somewhere...but I can tell you though that the feeling is near an euphoric state of mind. So I guess, that will time I will learn to really enjoy and express THAT joyful feeling and I'm thankful to God and the support of my family.
> 
> Anyways, here is the timeline
> 
> EOI - submitted Nov 2015 (70 points)
> Invitation to apply Nov 2015
> Visa Application submitted (PCC, Medicals front loaded) Dec 2015
> Additional documents request - Dec 2015
> Natural justice letter received and responded to - May 2016
> More documents request - Aug 2016
> Request for Health undertaking for child - Dec 2016
> VISA GRANT - Jan 2017.
> IED - Feb 2017! ( You don't say?) hehe
> 
> *409 DAYS!* Yep, you read that right. lol



A small information to know from you. 

PCC was uploaded in your case in Dec 2015 which means PCC must have got expired by Dec 2016 as its validity period is 12 months only from the date of issue. So were you asked to upload PCC again if the earlier one was expired?


Thanks,
SK


----------



## SmartB

sk8859 said:


> A small information to know from you.
> 
> PCC was uploaded in your case in Dec 2015 which means PCC must have got expired by Dec 2016 as its validity period is 12 months only from the date of issue. So were you asked to upload PCC again if the earlier one was expired?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> SK


No, I was not asked to upload PCC again.


----------



## dakshch

Day 410


----------



## divya_

sultan_azam said:


> Glad to share the news that I got grant for self, spouse and newborn
> 
> 
> Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> utilised waiting time to write a book


Congrats Sultan.. All the best! Must feel relieved and joyed at the same time?!! I can't imagine your patience and wait.. I am already feeling a permanent agitation at a corner of my heart.. 

All the best,
Divya B.


----------



## KeeDa

jumboboss said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> !!! *Expert Advice Required* !!!
> 
> I have a query related to "agent" and "immiaccount".
> 
> I have applied my application through an agent. During long waiting and to see the actual status of my application, i imported my application into my own immiaccount. It was only to see the status of my application not to change anything in the application. I used my actual email address to create immiaccount which is mentioned in my application.
> My query is now how can i import or re-import my application to prevent of any changes from an agent account. My agent is just saying that you should import the application into your immiaccount.


You can make changes in the one that you already imported so no need to re-create or re-import it again. No, there is no other way to import an application to allow/ disallow editing. As for disallowing edits by your agent, ask him to use the "share" option against your application in his immiAccount which will permanently remove it from his account. I believe there is also a form that you can fill and submit, 956A I guess (not sure though): https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/pdf-numerical


----------



## KeeDa

drasadqamar said:


> I have also query. My case is through agent and I want to view my status by myself without knowing my agent. What's the procedure for this? If I know reference number can I import application and tell me if it will not affect or create any problem in my primary account possessed by agent?


Create a new immiAccount, use the 'Import application' option and take it from there. You can use the TRN to import it. From the best of my knowledge, no- your agent will not know that you have imported. No, it does not affect your application that the agent is working on. Technically, it is the same application, just two "views" to it (your agents and yours). A few months back, a browser malfunction resulted in me losing all saved passwords and I could not recollect what it was. Due to some technical glitch (between immi.gov.au when I had filed the application and the new border.gov.au, the recovery question/ answers were lost too). I wrote to skilled.support and they explained to me that in this case I should use the import option to gain access to my application, it is the same original application.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Hello Brothers,
I have uploaded all the required document to DIBP on 9th Nov.
Today I get the experience letter from my previous company, in which they mention only
my profession(Working as Architect ) but not roles and responsibilities.
Roles and responsibility letter I had already got from my ex manager and uploaded as evidence of employment to DIBP. Based on roles and responsibility letter I got approval from VETASSESS.
Do I also upload this experince letter to make my case strong.


----------



## sultan_azam

divya_ said:


> Congrats Sultan.. All the best! Must feel relieved and joyed at the same time?!! I can't imagine your patience and wait.. I am already feeling a permanent agitation at a corner of my heart..
> 
> All the best,
> Divya B.


Hey Divya, thanks a lot for your good wishes, it indeed was an exciting journey.

All the best to you

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## vibhu1310

It's been 427 days since I had lodged my application . 

I had got Natural Justice Letter regarding my first employer address being wrong actually they had shifted their office . I had replied back on 15 Aug 2016 with bank statement , pay slips , HR visiting card .

But I am losing all hope . Considering to seek help from an agent . 

Will be agent be of any help in getting my application being finalized ???


----------



## sultan_azam

vibhu1310 said:


> It's been 427 days since I had lodged my application .
> 
> I had got Natural Justice Letter regarding my first employer address being wrong actually they had shifted their office . I had replied back on 15 Aug 2016 with bank statement , pay slips , HR visiting card .
> 
> But I am losing all hope . Considering to seek help from an agent .
> 
> Will be agent be of any help in getting my application being finalized ???


Hey vibhu, I understand your situation, 

No need to waste money on agent, they won't help in expediting your case

Instead drop a mail to DIBP, that could help.

I believe yours will be finalised soon, they may be checking the new information you have provided and the explanation to nj letter

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## drasadqamar

*Immiaccount login problem*

My case is through agent and today I imported application by making new immiaccount as i knew reference number. it was successful but afer log out when I tried to logging again it said wrong I'd or password. I did forgot password and chose another password and logging again. It was logged in and I did log out. But when again I tried to login it again said wrong I'd or password. What's this? Although I put correct password.
Anybody can explain where I am making mistake


----------



## SmartB

vibhu1310 said:


> It's been 427 days since I had lodged my application .
> 
> I had got Natural Justice Letter regarding my first employer address being wrong actually they had shifted their office . I had replied back on 15 Aug 2016 with bank statement , pay slips , HR visiting card .
> 
> But I am losing all hope . Considering to seek help from an agent .
> 
> Will be agent be of any help in getting my application being finalized ???


Relax bro though I know it's easier said than done. I did receive the NJL due to first employer's change of name and location and replied after 20 days or so. For a long time I heard nothing from CO until after 3 months requesting for more proof which I did. And guess what, after a cumulative 409 days (from the date of application) we received the grant. 
So keep the faith bro.


----------



## dakshch

Day 413... God please make this wait end


----------



## sri33

*369 th day*



dakshch said:


> Day 413... God please make this wait end


Hope the same for me also Dakshch...


----------



## SmartB

dakshch said:


> Day 413... God please make this wait end


Keep keeping on. I know it's hard but try to keep your mind off it because, usually it comes when you least expect.


----------



## Rajaastha

sri33 said:


> hope the same for me also dakshch...


419.....


----------



## dakshch

sri33 said:


> Hope the same for me also Dakshch...






SmartB said:


> Keep keeping on. I know it's hard but try to keep your mind off it because, usually it comes when you least expect.






Rajaastha said:


> 419.....




There is nothing else we can do other then wait


----------



## divya_

Hi guys,

Got my grant today. Direct grant - Team Adelaide. This forum helped me to stay calm and focused. IED: Oct 31, 2017


----------



## vikaschandra

divya_ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my grant today. Direct grant - Team Adelaide. This forum helped me to stay calm and focused. IED: Oct 31, 2017


Congratulations Divya


----------



## Jamil Sid

divya_ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my grant today. Direct grant - Team Adelaide. This forum helped me to stay calm and focused. IED: Oct 31, 2017


Hi DIVYA,
Congratulations.

Do you apply for visa with your family?


----------



## divya_

Jamil Sid said:


> Hi DIVYA,
> Congratulations.
> 
> Do you apply for visa with your family?


Yes.. I was the main application.. My hubby and 2 daughters were the dependents.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Great Divya. God make your journey comfortable.


----------



## SmartB

divya_ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my grant today. Direct grant - Team Adelaide. This forum helped me to stay calm and focused. IED: Oct 31, 2017


Congratulations. Good news that..


----------



## KeeDa

:horn:
Happy to inform that we received our grants this morning.


<SNIP> at members request. kaju/moderator

It wouldn't have been possible without all you wonderful folks on this forum. Thanks indeed :yo:

:cheer2:


----------



## vikaschandra

KeeDa said:


> :horn:
> Happy to inform that we received our grants this morning.
> 
> 
> <SNIP> at members request. kaju/moderator
> 
> It wouldn't have been possible without all you wonderful folks on this forum. Thanks indeed :yo:
> 
> :cheer2:


The day which was much awaited.. years of waiting finally ends on happy note.. best wishes to your and your family KeeDa


----------



## vikaschandra

KeeDa said:


> :horn:
> Happy to inform that we received our grants this morning.
> 
> 
> <SNIP> at members request. kaju/moderator
> 
> It wouldn't have been possible without all you wonderful folks on this forum. Thanks indeed :yo:
> 
> :cheer2:


to everyone waiting for their grants.... see the timeline on KeeDa's profile "every cloud has a silver lining" never loose the ray of hope


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

KeeDa said:


> :horn:
> Happy to inform that we received our grants this morning.
> 
> 
> <SNIP> at members request. kaju/moderator
> 
> It wouldn't have been possible without all you wonderful folks on this forum. Thanks indeed :yo:
> 
> :cheer2:


Congrats man... that surely gives a lot of hope to me,

Wish you all the best for your life ahead....


----------



## KeeDa

vikaschandra said:


> The day which was much awaited.. years of waiting finally ends on happy note.. best wishes to your and your family KeeDa





vikaschandra said:


> to everyone waiting for their grants.... see the timeline on KeeDa's profile "every cloud has a silver lining" never loose the ray of hope


Thanks, Vikas. Updated immiTracker immediately after verifying details on VEVO... now in the process of opening up a bank account and will then book my tickets for a short trip before my IED. I took up some good work here, so can't really think of moving permanently just yet.

You are right, the grant will happen sooner or later, its just a matter of time. I suggest all those who are waiting to be patient, and if you can, take your mind off of it. In case if your home country PCC has expired, consider re-doing it and uploading a fresh one. I did this, thanks to andreyx108b's suggestion.



Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Congrats man... that surely gives a lot of hope to me,
> 
> Wish you all the best for your life ahead....


Thanks, Jaideep.


----------



## divya_

KeeDa said:


> Thanks, Vikas. Updated immiTracker immediately after verifying details on VEVO... now in the process of opening up a bank account and will then book my tickets for a short trip before my IED. I took up some good work here, so can't really think of moving permanently just yet.
> 
> You are right, the grant will happen sooner or later, its just a matter of time. I suggest all those who are waiting to be patient, and if you can, take your mind off of it. In case if your home country PCC has expired, consider re-doing it and uploading a fresh one. I did this, thanks to andreyx108b's suggestion.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jaideep.


Is VEVO verification essential?


----------



## KeeDa

divya_ said:


> Is VEVO verification essential?


No, not really. It is the same info as printed on the grant PDF, but since it is there as an online service (as well as a smartphone app), it is recommended we check there as well- for correctness of info (names, passport numbers, etc).

*VEVO*


----------



## tikki2282

KeeDa said:


> No, not really. It is the same info as printed on the grant PDF, but since it is there as an online service (as well as a smartphone app), it is recommended we check there as well- for correctness of info (names, passport numbers, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> *VEVO*




Many congratulations Bro. Wish you all the best.


----------



## jumboboss

KeeDa said:


> :horn:
> Happy to inform that we received our grants this morning.
> 
> 
> <SNIP> at members request. kaju/moderator
> 
> It wouldn't have been possible without all you wonderful folks on this forum. Thanks indeed :yo:
> 
> :cheer2:


Wow Keeda, I am very happy to see your news. Many congratulations to you and your family my friend.


----------



## deepgill

KeeDa said:


> :horn:
> Happy to inform that we received our grants this morning.
> 
> 
> <SNIP> at members request. kaju/moderator
> 
> It wouldn't have been possible without all you wonderful folks on this forum. Thanks indeed :yo:
> 
> :cheer2:


Congratulations KeeDa. Really HAPPY for You. :cheer2:


----------



## Rajaastha

KeeDa said:


> :horn:
> Happy to inform that we received our grants this morning.
> 
> 
> <SNIP> at members request. kaju/moderator
> 
> It wouldn't have been possible without all you wonderful folks on this forum. Thanks indeed :yo:
> 
> :cheer2:



Happy happy happy.....

Wonderful.....

Awesome....

All the verybest


----------



## Greg1946

KeeDa said:


> Happy to inform that we received our grants this morning.
> 
> <SNIP> at members request. kaju/moderator
> 
> It wouldn't have been possible without all you wonderful folks on this forum. Thanks indeed


Mate very happy for you. Your wait has been the longest that I have seen on the forum

Good intentions and right actions only get positive outcome and yours is a true testimony of that 

It is really great to see people like you on the forum. Despite personal pain and frustration you have been keepings peoples hopes alive by replying to their queries and sharing your valuable knowledge with them

Things in life balance out at some point - I am sure this wait of yours will be compensated with really great things for you in the future 

Wish you luck and let's stay connected - god bless


----------



## KeeDa

tikki2282 said:


> Many congratulations Bro. Wish you all the best.





jumboboss said:


> Wow Keeda, I am very happy to see your news. Many congratulations to you and your family my friend.





Rajaastha said:


> Happy happy happy.....
> 
> Wonderful.....
> 
> Awesome....
> 
> All the verybest


Thanks, tikki, jumboboss, and Rajaastha



deepgill said:


> Congratulations KeeDa. Really HAPPY for You. :cheer2:





deepgill said:


> Hello friends... as i got NJ mail by 27th April2016 and yesterday(23rd May ) all required evidence have been submitted to CO by my agent. Please pray to GOD for me.
> 
> Note: Really thankful to KEEDA who helped me a lot and for his quick replies.I pray to GOD that he will get his grant soon.


Thank you, DeepGill. Your prayers ray2: have been answered 



Greg1946 said:


> Mate very happy for you. Your wait has been the longest that I have seen on the forum
> 
> Good intentions and right actions only get positive outcome and yours is a true testimony of that
> 
> It is really great to see people like you on the forum. Despite personal pain and frustration you have been keepings peoples hopes alive by replying to their queries and sharing your valuable knowledge with them
> 
> Things in life balance out at some point - I am sure this wait of yours will be compensated with really great things for you in the future
> 
> Wish you luck and let's stay connected - god bless


Thanks, mate. Sure, we will stay connected. I am coming to your city soon. I will call you then.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Keeedaaaaaa biggest congratulation my brother.......
You wait alot............


----------



## sk8859

KeeDa said:


> :horn:
> 
> Happy to inform that we received our grants this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> <SNIP> at members request. kaju/moderator
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't have been possible without all you wonderful folks on this forum. Thanks indeed :yo:
> 
> 
> 
> :cheer2:




Many Congratulations!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8859

divya_ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Got my grant today. Direct grant - Team Adelaide. This forum helped me to stay calm and focused. IED: Oct 31, 2017




Congratulations!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanavsharma

KeeDa said:


> :horn:
> Happy to inform that we received our grants this morning.
> 
> 
> <SNIP> at members request. kaju/moderator
> 
> It wouldn't have been possible without all you wonderful folks on this forum. Thanks indeed :yo:
> 
> :cheer2:


Congratulation, Your posts have helped me so many times. Best of luck, May best happens to you in future as well :hat:


----------



## sultan_azam

KeeDa said:


> :horn:
> Happy to inform that we received our grants this morning.
> 
> 
> <SNIP> at members request. kaju/moderator
> 
> It wouldn't have been possible without all you wonderful folks on this forum. Thanks indeed :yo:
> 
> :cheer2:


lots and lots and lots of congratulations....


you have been an inspiration to many, all the best Sir...


----------



## SmartB

Good news all around. Ya'll will be smiling soon. Keep the faith.


----------



## dakshch

KeeDa said:


> :horn:
> 
> Happy to inform that we received our grants this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> <SNIP> at members request. kaju/moderator
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't have been possible without all you wonderful folks on this forum. Thanks indeed :yo:
> 
> 
> 
> :cheer2:




Congratulations mate... the day finally arrived


----------



## Rajaastha

KeeDa said:


> :horn:
> Happy to inform that we received our grants this morning.
> 
> <SNIP> at members request. kaju/moderator
> 
> It wouldn't have been possible without all you wonderful folks on this forum. Thanks indeed :yo:
> 
> :cheer2:


Hi Keeda,

Kindly confirm whether you filed a complaint in you visa application time?

Any mail to GSM?


----------



## KeeDa

Rajaastha said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> Kindly confirm whether you filed a complaint in you visa application time?
> 
> Any mail to GSM?


No, I did not file any complaint. I am only thankful to them to have waited for me for so long between the initial request (Aug-2015) and the time when I actually satisfied this request (Apr-2016).

I did not email them either. My last communication to them was on 29-Sep-2016 as a phone call just to ask if they are satisfied with the document I had provided, and to try and request them if they can finalise the case as I had a certain good work offer that I would have refused if the visa could've been granted back then. The phone call didn't help though. There was one email from them out of nowhere in Dec-2016 which asked me to be patient while they further process my case.


----------



## Rajaastha

KeeDa said:


> No, I did not file any complaint. I am only thankful to them to have waited for me for so long between the initial request (Aug-2015) and the time when I actually satisfied this request (Apr-2016).
> 
> I did not email them either. My last communication to them was on 29-Sep-2016 as a phone call just to ask if they are satisfied with the document I had provided, and to try and request them if they can finalise the case as I had a certain good work offer that I would have refused if the visa could've been granted back then. The phone call didn't help though. There was one email from them out of nowhere in Dec-2016 which asked me to be patient while they further process my case.



Nice,thank you for that.

What was the request?

When you are planning to fly?


----------



## KeeDa

I'll PM you about what the request was about.

<SNIP> at members request. kaju/moderator


----------



## Rajaastha

KeeDa said:


> I'll PM you about what the request was about.
> 
> 
> <SNIP> at members request. kaju/moderator


Thank you.

Where are you planning to land?


----------



## Rajaastha

KeeDa said:


> <SNIP> at members request. kaju/moderator.


OK great.

All the very best


----------



## tikki2282

KeeDa said:


> I'll PM you about what the request was about.
> 
> 
> <SNIP> at members request. kaju/moderator




Hello KeeDa, can you share with me as well and how did you approach them to get the waiver on response date?

Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## KeeDa

tikki2282 said:


> Hello KeeDa, can you share with me as well and how did you approach them to get the waiver on response date?
> 
> Thanks and wish you all the best.


Hi tikki

If your question is about waiver on my IED, then- no, I did not ask them for a waiver. <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*
If your question is about asking them for an extension to the stipulated 28 days to provide the requested document, then all I did was- every time they reminded me to furnish the document, I would reply back with evidence that the said document request is pending with a third party and it is a delay from their end, and would request them to wait at least until my next meeting with the said authority who is to issue that document.


----------



## sri33

*DIBP Contact number?*

Friends,

Please provide the latest DIBP number to enquire the status of the application. This number +61 7 3136 7000 is no longer in use from past many days.


----------



## KeeDa

Hi Sri

That number I believe has been discontinued since Oct 2015. There is another number, but the waiting time on that one is very long. Someone posted about it here today: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rther-information-requested.html#post11861841*


----------



## tikki2282

KeeDa said:


> Hi tikki
> 
> 
> 
> If your question is about waiver on my IED, then- no, I did not ask them for a waiver. <*SNIP*>*kaju/moderator[/COLOR]*
> 
> 
> If your question is about asking them for an extension to the stipulated 28 days to provide the requested document, then all I did was- every time they reminded me to furnish the document, I would reply back with evidence that the said document request is pending with a third party and it is a delay from their end, and would request them to wait at least until my next meeting with the said authority who is to issue that document.




Thanks and all the best bro.


----------



## Marzzz

466 days and waiting...


----------



## KeeDa

KeeDa said:


> Hi Sri
> 
> That number I believe has been discontinued since *Oct 2015*. There is another number, but the waiting time on that one is very long. Someone posted about it here today: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rther-information-requested.html#post11861841*


my bad... I meant Oct 2016.


----------



## Rajaastha

Hi all,

Today I got a call from AHC.

Asked about DOB,depend details.

Then he start asking about jobs and responsibility and answerd and the call lasts for 15 minutes, then he asked to whom I'm directly reporting and senior manager name ,I told there names.

Immediately after half an hour he call my senior manager and asked the same things about jobs and responsibility ,he answerd 50% and after that he asked why you are asking this (what type of visa I applied etc).but the AHC representative didn't mention any thing about the visa details after that my manager also stop answering.

You views experts.....keeda pls help..


----------



## feeroz

Rajaastha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I got a call from AHC.
> 
> Asked about DOB,depend details.
> 
> Then he start asking about jobs and responsibility and answerd and the call lasts for 15 minutes, then he asked to whom I'm directly reporting and senior manager name ,I told there names.
> 
> Immediately after half an hour he call my senior manager and asked the same things about jobs and responsibility ,he answerd 50% and after that he asked why you are asking this (what type of visa I applied etc).but the AHC representative didn't mention any thing about the visa details after that my manager also stop answering.
> 
> You views experts.....keeda pls help..


Hi 

Can you pls elaborate what deeply he asked you about roles and responsibilities? Was it like technical interview ??
Thanks


----------



## Rajaastha

feeroz said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you pls elaborate what deeply he asked you about roles and responsibilities? Was it like technical interview ??
> Thanks


Since I haven't provided an reference letter he want to get that from my side.He is purely a tech fellow and he knows what I'm saying.


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi

Hi Friends,

Please let me know the process of replying to NJ. I uploaded all the documents and sent mail including all the supporting documents and NJL cover letter. Do I need to perform any other action from my end. Do I need to change the status in immi account ( Currently it showing Received ).


----------



## Rajaastha

Hi all,

Today I got a call from AHC.

Asked about DOB,depend details.

Then he start asking about jobs and responsibility and answerd and the call lasts for 15 minutes, then he asked to whom I'm directly reporting and senior manager name ,I told there names.

Immediately after half an hour he call my senior manager and asked the same things about jobs and responsibility ,he answerd 50% and after that he asked why you are asking this (what type of visa I applied etc).but the AHC representative didn't mention any thing about the visa details after that my manager also stop answering.

You views experts.....keeda pls help..


----------



## dakshch

Rajaastha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got a call from AHC.
> 
> 
> 
> Asked about DOB,depend details.
> 
> 
> 
> Then he start asking about jobs and responsibility and answerd and the call lasts for 15 minutes, then he asked to whom I'm directly reporting and senior manager name ,I told there names.
> 
> 
> 
> Immediately after half an hour he call my senior manager and asked the same things about jobs and responsibility ,he answerd 50% and after that he asked why you are asking this (what type of visa I applied etc).but the AHC representative didn't mention any thing about the visa details after that my manager also stop answering.
> 
> 
> 
> You views experts.....keeda pls help..




After how many days was the call made to you for verification ??


----------



## dakshch

Marzzz said:


> 466 days and waiting...




Day 422


----------



## KeeDa

Rajaastha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I got a call from AHC.
> 
> Asked about DOB,depend details.
> 
> Then he start asking about jobs and responsibility and answerd and the call lasts for 15 minutes, then he asked to whom I'm directly reporting and senior manager name ,I told there names.
> 
> Immediately after half an hour he call my senior manager and asked the same things about jobs and responsibility ,he answerd 50% and after that he asked why you are asking this (what type of visa I applied etc).but the AHC representative didn't mention any thing about the visa details after that my manager also stop answering.
> 
> You views experts.....keeda pls help..


Relax mate. The trouble is when someone (your manager) provides any *adverse* information- like you did not perform certain duties or possess skills that you have claimed. In your case, nothing of this sort seems to have happened. Your manager simply refused to answer further questions. I hope AHC and DIBP anticipate such responses and do not note them down as something negative against you. We can only wait and watch now. Try and talk to your manager and get some more info - try to find out if he said something that may go against your case. If not, then you should sail through just fine I guess.


----------



## Rajaastha

dakshch said:


> After how many days was the call made to you for verification ??


Visa applied on 30th Nov'2015, after 425 days....


----------



## vibhu1310

Applied visa on 21 Nov 2015 . Day 443 just curious what's the record for worst visa application finalization .


----------



## Rajaastha

vibhu1310 said:


> Applied visa on 21 Nov 2015 . Day 443 just curious what's the record for worst visa application finalization .


Hi,

What's your ANZSCO code?

Any CO contact??

Experience points??


----------



## vibhu1310

Rajaastha said:


> Hi,
> 
> What's your ANZSCO code?
> 
> Any CO contact??
> 
> Experience points??



ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer)

Last Contact was on 15 August 2016 . Actually it was a reply for natural justice letter . There was an issue with my verification of the first company . 

As my first company had changed their office and nobody picked up the phone when they had called .

Provided additional proof like salary slip , bank statements , visting card of HR with new address as well as google map co-ordinate of the new office. 

I had shown 6+ years of experience points.

Just fed up with the wait ... All my documents are genuine and I had not provided wrong information anywhere

FYI .. I have applied visa by myself should have used an agent


----------



## Rajaastha

vibhu1310 said:


> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> Last Contact was on 15 August 2016 . Actually it was a reply for natural justice letter . There was an issue with my verification of the first company .
> 
> As my first company had changed their office and nobody picked up the phone when they had called .
> 
> Provided additional proof like salary slip , bank statements , visting card of HR with new address as well as google map co-ordinate of the new office.
> 
> I had shown 6+ years of experience points.
> 
> Just fed up with the wait ... All my documents are genuine and I had not provided wrong information anywhere
> 
> FYI .. I have applied visa by myself should have used an agent


Ok,thanks for the information.

I think if you provoded the new contact ,they will again check.don't worry .if you are genuine then you will get.but you have to wait .because you have a natural justice also.


----------



## Marzzz

vibhu1310 said:


> Applied visa on 21 Nov 2015 . Day 443 just curious what's the record for worst visa application finalization .


I lodged by visa on the 24th of October 2015. Day 474. There is no issue with my docs. All items requested by CO were provided. I learned that I am undergoing security checks by other agencies since June 2016. I am honestly very tired of waiting too. I hope we both get the visa soon. and everyone else here who still didn't get it of course.


----------



## dakshch

Marzzz said:


> I lodged by visa on the 24th of October 2015. Day 474. There is no issue with my docs. All items requested by CO were provided. I learned that I am undergoing security checks by other agencies since June 2016. I am honestly very tired of waiting too. I hope we both get the visa soon. and everyone else here who still didn't get it of course.


Well Being tired of waiting is an understatement... its horrible 

Applied 8th December 2015.... day 429....

Employment verification happened after 405 days... 24 days since and still waiting...


----------



## SmartB

dakshch said:


> 8th December 2015.... day 429....
> 
> Employment verification happened after 405 days... 24 days since and still waiting...


Nothing you can do now but just relax. Easy to say, hard to do, I know but...just try to relax. 


Lodged in December 2015, grant received 410 days after. Keep the faith.


----------



## Rajaastha

dakshch said:


> Well Being tired of waiting is an understatement... its horrible
> 
> Applied 8th December 2015.... day 429....
> 
> Employment verification happened after 405 days... 24 days since and still waiting...


We all will get grant soon..

All the best Marzzz,vibhu and dakshch...


----------



## Jamil Sid

dakshch, Rahjastha will soon hear the good news.
Just faith in God.
You people will get in soon.


----------



## Marzzz

I see a lot of people here talking about employer verification. How can I know that my employer verification is complete? Is this information you usually get from your company or do you get informed by the immigration and borders control that your employment is verified? I have not received any updated from the immigration and borders control but I have reason to believe that they did communicate with my company although i was not officially told by either side. Can anyone please advice? I appreciate your help.


----------



## Rajaastha

Marzzz said:


> I see a lot of people here talking about employer verification. How can I know that my employer verification is complete? Is this information you usually get from your company or do you get informed by the immigration and borders control that your employment is verified? I have not received any updated from the immigration and borders control but I have reason to believe that they did communicate with my company although i was not officially told by either side. Can anyone please advice? I appreciate your help.


Nobody will inform you,because they some time will not reveal that they are calling from High commission.

DIBP will not give any intimation also.


----------



## SmartB

Marzzz said:


> I see a lot of people here talking about employer verification. How can I know that my employer verification is complete? Is this information you usually get from your company or do you get informed by the immigration and borders control that your employment is verified? I have not received any updated from the immigration and borders control but I have reason to believe that they did communicate with my company although i was not officially told by either side. Can anyone please advice? I appreciate your help.


In my case, a verification was done (though I can't say precisely when) and I only knew about this because of the NJ letter sent asking for some explanation. 

Thereafter, I took the step to contact my former employer to ask if they had any contacts from DIBP. The person I spoke with confirmed so but had no idea there were people from DIBP.


----------



## dakshch

SmartB said:


> In my case, a verification was done (though I can't say precisely when) and I only knew about this because of the NJ letter sent asking for some explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> Thereafter, I took the step to contact my former employer to ask if they had any contacts from DIBP. The person I spoke with confirmed so but had no idea there were people from DIBP.






Rajaastha said:


> Nobody will inform you,because they some time will not reveal that they are calling from High commission.
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP will not give any intimation also.






Marzzz said:


> I see a lot of people here talking about employer verification. How can I know that my employer verification is complete? Is this information you usually get from your company or do you get informed by the immigration and borders control that your employment is verified? I have not received any updated from the immigration and borders control but I have reason to believe that they did communicate with my company although i was not officially told by either side. Can anyone please advice? I appreciate your help.




Even in my case they pretended to be from a new company i applied for.. but when they started asking weird questions like about other employees, my employer got suspicious and asked which company were they calling from, then they revealed its from AHC.
The physical verification guys pretended to be from the court and showed people my photo and asked about me.


----------



## sk8859

dakshch said:


> Even in my case they pretended to be from a new company i applied for.. but when they started asking weird questions like about other employees, my employer got suspicious and asked which company were they calling from, then they revealed its from AHC.
> The physical verification guys pretended to be from the court and showed people my photo and asked about me.




This is extreme case of verification. If this is the case with most of the people, then no doubt why people get NJ. Because not all organisations disclose such information due to security reasons. I am one of them to get NJ because my current employer did not reveal all the details about me. And in reply to NJ I had to provide a letter from my current employer with my employment details and duties in the organisation. 


Regards,
SK8859


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja79

hi
just reading through the messages i cant find any help regarding my case.
i submitted EOI in aug 2016 for 189 category.

on 8th of feb 2017 , AHC called my manager on the number mentioned in exp certificate and said that his name is ali and he wants to speak to me(applicant), he didnt reveal his identity.

whats horrible is that i came to know that my manager mentioned his wife's cell no on the certificate so his wife picked the call up spoke to him and then handed over the cell to my mother both of which were attending the wedding ceremony at the time of call . then he asked for me again and i spoke to him for nearly 23 minutes.

AT the end of our conversation , he asked for new number of my manager which i provided but my manger havent received any call from AHC.

i just wanted to mention my story here for others to read and be extra carefull while getting references from their employees .As far as my case is concerned , i am 100% sure it will end in rejection

REGARDS


----------



## sk8859

raja79 said:


> hi
> just reading through the messages i cant find any help regarding my case.
> i submitted EOI in aug 2016 for 189 category.
> 
> on 8th of feb 2017 , AHC called my manager on the number mentioned in exp certificate and said that his name is ali and he wants to speak to me(applicant), he didnt reveal his identity.
> 
> whats horrible is that i came to know that my manager mentioned his wife's cell no on the certificate so his wife picked the call up spoke to him and then handed over the cell to my mother both of which were attending the wedding ceremony at the time of call . then he asked for me again and i spoke to him for nearly 23 minutes.
> 
> AT the end of our conversation , he asked for new number of my manager which i provided but my manger havent received any call from AHC.
> 
> i just wanted to mention my story here for others to read and be extra carefull while getting references from their employees .As far as my case is concerned , i am 100% sure it will end in rejection
> 
> REGARDS




Relax friend. Don't worry. If the verification didn't go well then they will send you Natural Justice letter. You still have chance to respond and justify in that case. Wait for next communication from the department and have faith. Be ready to submit job verification letter issued by your employer.

Will take some time but will go well. Tc. 

Regards,
SK8859


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

raja79 said:


> hi
> just reading through the messages i cant find any help regarding my case.
> i submitted EOI in aug 2016 for 189 category.
> 
> on 8th of feb 2017 , AHC called my manager on the number mentioned in exp certificate and said that his name is ali and he wants to speak to me(applicant), he didnt reveal his identity.
> 
> whats horrible is that i came to know that my manager mentioned his wife's cell no on the certificate so his wife picked the call up spoke to him and then handed over the cell to my mother both of which were attending the wedding ceremony at the time of call . then he asked for me again and i spoke to him for nearly 23 minutes.
> 
> AT the end of our conversation , he asked for new number of my manager which i provided but my manger havent received any call from AHC.
> 
> i just wanted to mention my story here for others to read and be extra carefull while getting references from their employees .As far as my case is concerned , i am 100% sure it will end in rejection
> 
> REGARDS


it wont be rejected as such, you will be given a chance to explain yourself... 

be positive and think of what you will do if given a chance to explain the fiasco


----------



## Rajaastha

raja79 said:


> hi
> just reading through the messages i cant find any help regarding my case.
> i submitted EOI in aug 2016 for 189 category.
> 
> on 8th of feb 2017 , AHC called my manager on the number mentioned in exp certificate and said that his name is ali and he wants to speak to me(applicant), he didnt reveal his identity.
> 
> whats horrible is that i came to know that my manager mentioned his wife's cell no on the certificate so his wife picked the call up spoke to him and then handed over the cell to my mother both of which were attending the wedding ceremony at the time of call . then he asked for me again and i spoke to him for nearly 23 minutes.
> 
> AT the end of our conversation , he asked for new number of my manager which i provided but my manger havent received any call from AHC.
> 
> i just wanted to mention my story here for others to read and be extra carefull while getting references from their employees .As far as my case is concerned , i am 100% sure it will end in rejection
> 
> REGARDS


Just inform DIBP also your manager updated number?

Everything will be fine as far as you are true.

What's your visa application date, occupation,how many points you claimed for experience?


----------



## raja79

Rajaastha said:


> Just inform DIBP also your manager updated number?
> 
> Everything will be fine as far as you are true.
> 
> What's your visa application date, occupation,how many points you claimed for experience?


Thanks rajaastha for your reply.
OCCUPATION IS SOFTWARE ENGINEER , CLAIMED 10 POINTS FOR WORK EXPERIENCE
Lodged visa application on 4th 0f Aug 2016


----------



## Rajaastha

raja79 said:


> Thanks rajaastha for your reply.
> OCCUPATION IS SOFTWARE ENGINEER , CLAIMED 10 POINTS FOR WORK EXPERIENCE
> Lodged visa application on 4th 0f Aug 2016


If you can get a letter with updated phone number ,send that immediately to DIBP,otherwise update with the latest number of your manager.

All the very best. Keep updating.


----------



## kimi39

Hello All,

Is there anyone still waiting for the 189 Visa grant, who have lodged in 2015
I had filed for the Visa in September 2015 , case officer requested for additional documents and it was submitted on 31 October 2015 and till now there is no update from them.
I have called few times , emailed as well, but the standard response from them, assessment in progress.

can someone suggest what can be done.

its been 474 days now.. 

Below is my time line

Visa app-27th Sept 2015
Software Engineer
GSM Brisbane
CO_31st Oct '15


----------



## andreyx108b

kimi39 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is there anyone still waiting for the 189 Visa grant, who have lodged in 2015
> I had filed for the Visa in September 2015 , case officer requested for additional documents and it was submitted on 31 October 2015 and till now there is no update from them.
> I have called few times , emailed as well, but the standard response from them, assessment in progress.
> 
> can someone suggest what can be done.
> 
> its been 474 days now..
> 
> Below is my time line
> 
> Visa app-27th Sept 2015
> Software Engineer
> GSM Brisbane
> CO_31st Oct '15


To be honest only few left, but based on your timeline you will hear very very soon.


----------



## Rajaastha

kimi39 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is there anyone still waiting for the 189 Visa grant, who have lodged in 2015
> I had filed for the Visa in September 2015 , case officer requested for additional documents and it was submitted on 31 October 2015 and till now there is no update from them.
> I have called few times , emailed as well, but the standard response from them, assessment in progress.
> 
> can someone suggest what can be done.
> 
> its been 474 days now..
> 
> Below is my time line
> 
> Visa app-27th Sept 2015
> Software Engineer
> GSM Brisbane
> CO_31st Oct '15


How many points you claimed for employment?

Any employment verification happened?

Have you complained in DIBP site??


----------



## vibhu1310

kimi39 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is there anyone still waiting for the 189 Visa grant, who have lodged in 2015
> I had filed for the Visa in September 2015 , case officer requested for additional documents and it was submitted on 31 October 2015 and till now there is no update from them.
> I have called few times , emailed as well, but the standard response from them, assessment in progress.
> 
> can someone suggest what can be done.
> 
> its been 474 days now..
> 
> Below is my time line
> 
> Visa app-27th Sept 2015
> Software Engineer
> GSM Brisbane
> CO_31st Oct '15


Hi Kimi

Not sure nothing can be done except wait . I know its frustrating . I had applied my visa on 21 Nov 2015 . Seems like life has been stuck waiting for it to happen.

Visa Applied - 21 Nov 2015
Software Engg
GSM Brisbane


----------



## Rajaastha

vibhu1310 said:


> Hi Kimi
> 
> Not sure nothing can be done except wait . I know its frustrating . I had applied my visa on 21 Nov 2015 . Seems like life has been stuck waiting for it to happen.
> 
> Visa Applied - 21 Nov 2015
> Software Engg
> GSM Brisbane


Hi,

Got company ,mine on 30 the Nov.

How is your application?

Claimed exp points,any verification call,any complaints made?

I had verification call on 30 the jan2017


----------



## vibhu1310

andreyx108b said:


> To be honest only few left, but based on your timeline you will hear very very soon.


Just wondering what's the worst case scenario as in number of days it took for a visa grant


----------



## sk8859

vibhu1310 said:


> Just wondering what's the worst case scenario as in number of days it took for a visa grant




One of the member had filed the PR in July 2015 and got the grant in Jan 2017. 

It was test of patience and which lately paid off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimi39

andreyx108b said:


> To be honest only few left, but based on your timeline you will hear very very soon.


hmm.. but i am really frustrated with this waiting..


----------



## kimi39

Rajaastha said:


> How many points you claimed for employment?
> 
> Any employment verification happened?
> 
> Have you complained in DIBP site??


i had claimed 10 for Employment

no verification till now.

Yes i did last month, i got a response saying your not an authorized email id to receive the response since i had applied visa via an agent.
That was the most irritating part, how can i not be authorized when my email id is present in the application.


----------



## kimi39

vibhu1310 said:


> Hi Kimi
> 
> Not sure nothing can be done except wait . I know its frustrating . I had applied my visa on 21 Nov 2015 . Seems like life has been stuck waiting for it to happen.
> 
> Visa Applied - 21 Nov 2015
> Software Engg
> GSM Brisbane




Vibhu,

yeah with all the the efforts made, time, and money spent from our end there is nothing much we can do other than wait..
all my plans have turned upside down due to this.. 
not sure when there will be an answer.


----------



## kimi39

Rajaastha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got company ,mine on 30 the Nov.
> 
> How is your application?
> 
> Claimed exp points,any verification call,any complaints made?
> 
> I had verification call on 30 the jan2017


Application remains in the same old status " assessment in progress"

as told earlier, i did raise and enquiry, that also ended up negative,

good that at least you have got an verification call and hope you get the grant in the coming days.


----------



## Rajaastha

kimi39 said:


> i had claimed 10 for Employment
> 
> no verification till now.
> 
> Yes i did last month, i got a response saying your not an authorized email id to receive the response since i had applied visa via an agent.
> That was the most irritating part, how can i not be authorized when my email id is present in the application.


Have you rised a complaint in DIBP site or send mail to GSM Brisbane?


----------



## kimi39

Rajaastha said:


> Have you rised a complaint in DIBP site or send mail to GSM Brisbane?


i have done both, GSM brisbane email was sent by my agent where we dont get responses. 
DIBP site also i had raised a complaint, but they said i am not authorized email recepient to get a reply


----------



## vibhu1310

kimi39 said:


> i have done both, GSM brisbane email was sent by my agent where we dont get responses.
> DIBP site also i had raised a complaint, but they said i am not authorized email recepient to get a reply


Hi Kimi

Have you applied visa application through your an agent ?? My belief was that an agent would be of big help if your application got stuck .

I had applied by myself , since my visa got delayed by more than a year .

I regretted that I should used an agent since it would have meant early visa grant.


----------



## andreyx108b

vibhu1310 said:


> Just wondering what's the worst case scenario as in number of days it took for a visa grant


I have seen cases running 800 days. 2-3 cases from 2014. 

Not sure how accurate information was, but just sharing what i know. 

2015 cases never exceeded 24 months.


----------



## kimi39

vibhu1310 said:


> Hi Kimi
> 
> Have you applied visa application through your an agent ?? My belief was that an agent would be of big help if your application got stuck .
> 
> I had applied by myself , since my visa got delayed by more than a year .
> 
> I regretted that I should used an agent since it would have meant early visa grant.


Even i thought of the same and had filed through the agent, but when i check with the agent now, they say that nothing is in their hands until the case officer reverts back..

So till the the application reaches the case officer the agents come in to picture, later to that we are in the same boat.


----------



## harinderjitf5

800 days. Its scary. can you provide any name or link to the person profile who has been waiting since 2014 ?


andreyx108b said:


> I have seen cases running 800 days. 2-3 cases from 2014.
> 
> Not sure how accurate information was, but just sharing what i know.
> 
> 2015 cases never exceeded 24 months.


----------



## harinderjitf5

who is the oldest candidate yet to receive grant ?


----------



## dakshch

kimi39 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is there anyone still waiting for the 189 Visa grant, who have lodged in 2015
> I had filed for the Visa in September 2015 , case officer requested for additional documents and it was submitted on 31 October 2015 and till now there is no update from them.
> I have called few times , emailed as well, but the standard response from them, assessment in progress.
> 
> can someone suggest what can be done.
> 
> its been 474 days now..
> 
> Below is my time line
> 
> Visa app-27th Sept 2015
> Software Engineer
> GSM Brisbane
> CO_31st Oct '15




437 days and still waiting... employment verification happened after 405 days... no news yet


----------



## mdyehiya

Hi Kimi, did you verify your application by logging into the immigration portal directly ? Sometimes agent may overlook important updates from CO.

You can create your own account, import application and see all communication sent between CO and agent.


----------



## mdyehiya

kimi39 said:


> i have done both, GSM brisbane email was sent by my agent where we dont get responses.
> DIBP site also i had raised a complaint, but they said i am not authorized email recepient to get a reply


Hi Kimi, did you verify your application by logging into the immigration portal directly ? Sometimes agent may overlook important updates from CO.

You can create your own account, import application and see all communication sent between CO and agent.


----------



## sk8859

Friends,
By the Grace of God, got the Visa this morning. Am feeling awesome and relief. It was a long wait and truly paid off. Thanks everyone and this forum for the help. 

Below are my timelines:
Visa application: Oct 2015
Additional docs asked: Apr 2016
Visa Grant: Feb 2017

Tip: upload the renewed PCC if it is expired. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajaastha

sk8859 said:


> Friends,
> By the Grace of God, got the Visa this morning. Am feeling awesome and relief. It was a long wait and truly paid off. Thanks everyone and this forum for the help.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> Visa application: Oct 2015
> Additional docs asked: Apr 2016
> Visa Grant: Feb 2017
> 
> Tip: upload the renewed PCC if it is expired.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You long wait paid off.congratulations.

Are you asked to re do the medical?

When you uploaded the new PCC?


----------



## sk8859

Rajaastha said:


> You long wait paid off.congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asked to re do the medical?
> 
> 
> 
> When you uploaded the new PCC?




Thank you Rajaastha. I was not asked to renew PCC but because it was expired I thought of renewing. I didn't renew Medical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1946

Received the vac2 request after a wait of 18 months


----------



## Rajaastha

Greg1946 said:


> Received the vac2 request after a wait of 18 months


Great ,let's hope for a Grant soon...
All the very best.


----------



## Rajaastha

sk8859 said:


> Thank you Rajaastha. I was not asked to renew PCC but because it was expired I thought of renewing. I didn't renew Medical.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank for that.

When is your IED?


----------



## kimi39

mdyehiya said:


> Hi Kimi, did you verify your application by logging into the immigration portal directly ? Sometimes agent may overlook important updates from CO.
> 
> You can create your own account, import application and see all communication sent between CO and agent.


yes mdyehiya i have created the IMMI account login, and saw the application an year back itself.. it just shows assessment in progress and the last updated date shows 31st oct 2015.. 

i do check frequently to see if there will be some updates buy logging in to IMMI but same state.


----------



## kimi39

sk8859 said:


> Friends,
> By the Grace of God, got the Visa this morning. Am feeling awesome and relief. It was a long wait and truly paid off. Thanks everyone and this forum for the help.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> Visa application: Oct 2015
> Additional docs asked: Apr 2016
> Visa Grant: Feb 2017
> 
> Tip: upload the renewed PCC if it is expired.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, congrats!! 

Did you upload the PCC proactively or it was requested??


----------



## sk8859

kimi39 said:


> Awesome, congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you upload the PCC proactively or it was requested??




Renewed PCC was uploaded proactively because it was expired. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

sk8859 said:


> Renewed PCC was uploaded proactively because it was expired.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats man... what is your IED ???


----------



## sk8859

dakshch said:


> Congrats man... what is your IED ???




Thank you!!
IED is 22nd April 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beireefer

*Reason*

Any idea why your case got such a delay??



dakshch said:


> 437 days and still waiting... employment verification happened after 405 days... no news yet


----------



## andreyx108b

beireefer said:


> Any idea why your case got such a delay??




Usually it is a sign of external checks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sk8859 said:


> Friends,
> By the Grace of God, got the Visa this morning. Am feeling awesome and relief. It was a long wait and truly paid off. Thanks everyone and this forum for the help.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> Visa application: Oct 2015
> Additional docs asked: Apr 2016
> Visa Grant: Feb 2017
> 
> Tip: upload the renewed PCC if it is expired.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congratulations for the visa grant


----------



## Greg1946

Congrats


----------



## SmartB

Congratulations!


----------



## mekabubu

sk8859 said:


> Friends,
> By the Grace of God, got the Visa this morning. Am feeling awesome and relief. It was a long wait and truly paid off. Thanks everyone and this forum for the help.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> Visa application: Oct 2015
> Additional docs asked: Apr 2016
> Visa Grant: Feb 2017
> 
> Tip: upload the renewed PCC if it is expired.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


may we know the reason for the delay?


----------



## mekabubu

dakshch said:


> 437 days and still waiting... employment verification happened after 405 days... no news yet


do u feel that the delay in your case was because they had done a job verification before hand like 6 months after lodging and again did verification again now. I think maybe they found a problem in the first verification, waited and redid the verification. im saying this because normally verification doesnt take this long normally.


----------



## vibhu1310

how many people who have lodged visa in 2015 and have not granted visa yet ?

Also mention the month

Visa Lodged :- Nov 2015


----------



## andreyx108b

vibhu1310 said:


> how many people who have lodged visa in 2015 and have not granted visa yet ?
> 
> 
> 
> Also mention the month
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged :- Nov 2015




One person i know of from forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varunpullanhi

vibhu1310 said:


> how many people who have lodged visa in 2015 and have not granted visa yet ?
> 
> Also mention the month
> 
> Visa Lodged :- Nov 2015


vibhu1310 - Nov 2015
varunpullanhi - Sep 2015


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

vibhu1310 said:


> how many people who have lodged visa in 2015 and have not granted visa yet ?
> 
> Also mention the month
> 
> Visa Lodged :- Nov 2015


Aug 2015


----------



## zanzoun

In our medical we declared that ,y wife is having tablets for hyperthyroid. I know this is not amajor issue but will this delay the processing of he visa?
Thank u


----------



## andreyx108b

zanzoun said:


> In our medical we declared that ,y wife is having tablets for hyperthyroid. I know this is not amajor issue but will this delay the processing of he visa?
> 
> Thank u




I saw similar cases snd i dont think anyone reported delay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

zanzoun said:


> In our medical we declared that ,y wife is having tablets for hyperthyroid. I know this is not amajor issue but will this delay the processing of he visa?
> Thank u


Refer to this document Page 37 Onwards to know if the medical condition needs further investigation that may cause delay. 

As Andrey mentioned I doubt this will subject to any delays


----------



## kimi39

vibhu1310 said:


> how many people who have lodged visa in 2015 and have not granted visa yet ?
> 
> Also mention the month
> 
> Visa Lodged :- Nov 2015


September 2015.

Employment verification happened 2 days back. they had come directly to my current office...


----------



## vibhu1310

kimi39 said:


> September 2015.
> 
> Employment verification happened 2 days back. they had come directly to my current office...


Did they meet you or the HR ??


----------



## kimi39

vibhu1310 said:


> Did they meet you or the HR ??



yes, they met my HR .. they wanted to meet me and my manager, but we were on a client call.. so my HR said we were busy and they left.

Not sure what will be the outcome..


----------



## vibhu1310

kimi39 said:


> yes, they met my HR .. they wanted to meet me and my manager, but we were on a client call.. so my HR said we were busy and they left.
> 
> Not sure what will be the outcome..


They should be happy since HR must have told that you are working in the company . 

Any previous employment that you have ??


----------



## kimi39

vibhu1310 said:


> They should be happy since HR must have told that you are working in the company .
> 
> Any previous employment that you have ??


yes.. but not sure if they went there also..currently i dont have any contact there to check also.


----------



## vibhu1310

kimi39 said:


> yes.. but not sure if they went there also..currently i dont have any contact there to check also.


Anyways all the best . hope you get the golden ticket soon


----------



## dheeraj81

Any incidence of getting AHC contact on call multiple times or employment verification happening multiple time via different channel (email, phone and/or Physical visit) in same company


----------



## SmartB

Keep the faith guys.


----------



## desiaussie

A quick question guys..... Do we need to submit the ITR V or the ITR 1 for income tax returns.
ITR V is acknowledgement and it shows tax payment whereas ITR 1 is pre deposition of tax.


----------



## rrealansari

I want to know when will be the next draw! 
Mechanical Engineer with 65 points targeting 189. 
Applied EOI early March, i cannot able to find update on draws.


----------



## Krish29

desiaussie said:


> A quick question guys..... Do we need to submit the ITR V or the ITR 1 for income tax returns.
> ITR V is acknowledgement and it shows tax payment whereas ITR 1 is pre deposition of tax.


Form 16 or tax returns doc or form 26as..either one

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie

Krish29 said:


> Form 16 or tax returns doc or form 26as..either one
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks Krish


----------



## andreyx108b

rrealansari said:


> I want to know when will be the next draw!
> 
> Mechanical Engineer with 65 points targeting 189.
> 
> Applied EOI early March, i cannot able to find update on draws.




Tonight!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari

March draw done? any update please....


----------



## KeeDa

rrealansari said:


> March draw done? any update please....


*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1219257-189-eoi-invitations-march-2017-a.html*


----------



## andreyx108b

any guys left waiting from 2015?


----------



## vibhu1310

andreyx108b said:


> any guys left waiting from 2015?


Yes . Visa Lodged in Nov 2015 . Is there any max limit of visa processing time ?


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

vibhu1310 said:


> Yes . Visa Lodged in Nov 2015 . Is there any max limit of visa processing time ?


Aug 2015...


----------



## riteshgarg07

Jaideep and vibhu hats off to your patience. I wishyou get it soon.


----------



## vibhu1310

riteshgarg07 said:


> Jaideep and vibhu hats off to your patience. I wishyou get it soon.


Don't have any other choice except wait


----------



## andreyx108b

vibhu1310 said:


> Yes . Visa Lodged in Nov 2015 . Is there any max limit of visa processing time ?


not as such, no. However, based on your dates i dont think you will wait much longer from now.


----------



## Rajaastha

andreyx108b said:


> any guys left waiting from 2015?


:fingerscrossed:
30 Nov 2015


----------



## Marzzz

24th of October 2015........... and still waiting.


----------



## farjaf

Marzzz said:


> 24th of October 2015........... and still waiting.


Have u complaint to IGIS?


----------



## Marzzz

farjaf said:


> Have u complaint to IGIS?


No, I haven't. Should I complain? Wouldn't this complicate my process?


----------



## Marzzz

farjaf said:


> Have u complaint to IGIS?


Did you submit a complaint?


----------



## riteshgarg07

I better suggest you go for IGIS complaint


----------



## farjaf

Marzzz said:


> Did you submit a complaint?


IGIS will not investigate if application is less than one year old, if wanted to know u are in the security check or not better to do it


----------



## SmartB

Keep the faith guys.


----------



## Marzzz

farjaf said:


> IGIS will not investigate if application is less than one year old, if wanted to know u are in the security check or not better to do it


If i was requested to submit updated PCCs, is that a sign that grant is near?


----------



## Marzzz

Maybe if you see my timeline, you will be able to advise better guys. Thanks for the help.

Visa Application Submitted: 24/10/2015
First CO contact (missing docs): 11/11/2015
Second CO contact (update to salary certificate): 06/01/2016
Third CO contact (request for new local PCCs, international not requested): 16/02/2017
Assessment in progress...


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

riteshgarg07 said:


> I better suggest you go for IGIS complaint


I raised a feedback with IGIS, came to know that my case is not there with them. Either it has already been investigated or never reached them at all.

So it was not much of a use, I got this update in Dec, nothing after that.


----------



## andreyx108b

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> I raised a feedback with IGIS, came to know that my case is not there with them. Either it has already been investigated or never reached them at all.
> 
> 
> 
> So it was not much of a use, I got this update in Dec, nothing after that.




I think they will not acknowledge they have it unless the case was with for more than a year (based on other applicants who complained)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> I raised a feedback with IGIS, came to know that my case is not there with them. Either it has already been investigated or never reached them at all.
> 
> So it was not much of a use, I got this update in Dec, nothing after that.


If the case is not held with the security check, you can go for ombudsman. They might use their legeslative power to finalise ur case


----------



## kaju

farjaf said:


> If the case is not held with the security check, you can go for ombudsman. They might use their legeslative power to finalise ur case


The Ombudsman does not have such legislative powers.

While the Ombudsman can recommend agencies take specific actions, it cannot override the decisions of agencies, or compel them to comply with his or her recommendations. Agencies generally do accept the Ombudsman's recommendations. 

That doesn't always mean the Ombudsman can help - if other important checks are outstanding but are in progress, the Ombudsman will normally not suggest that the integrity of the Migration Program be undermined by cancelling them - it doesn't have the power to do that anyway.


----------



## farjaf

kaju said:


> The Ombudsman does not have such legislative powers.
> 
> While the Ombudsman can recommend agencies take specific actions, it cannot override the decisions of agencies, or compel them to comply with his or her recommendations. Agencies generally do accept the Ombudsman's recommendations.
> 
> That doesn't always mean the Ombudsman can help - if other important checks are outstanding but are in progress, the Ombudsman will normally not suggest that the integrity of the Migration Program be undermined by cancelling them - it doesn't have the power to do that anyway.


True, but the department should have a compelling reasons for delaying the specific application as the ombudsman can warrant an investigation into the case and review the integrity of government agencies (few exemptions applies) and report to the Prime Minister or Parliament or the Minister.


----------



## kaju

farjaf said:


> True, but the department should have a compelling reasons for delaying the specific application as the ombudsman can warrant an investigation into the case and review the integrity of government agencies (few exemptions applies) and report to the Prime Minister or Parliament or the Minister.


DIBP normally does have compelling reasons. Case Officers have Team Leaders and they have Managers, to ensure cases are not ignored (and they wouldn't be anyway, no Case Officer likes old cases) and the system generally works quite well. But processing staff have to wait for checks sometimes that they have no control over. 

Rather than re-quote what the ombudsman can do in theory, the practical reality is that when someone complains to them, effectively the Ombudsman's office will contact DIBP and ask what the hold-up is. Most often, they will accept that if it is the case that they are being done, that ongoing checks must be done and that such checks, and the time they sometimes take, are part of normal processing for some of the caseload.

The Ombudsman does not misuse their power by badgering Departments unnecessarily - and Government Departments generally are happy to work with them. They are aware from ongoing contact with the Department of the general possible reasons for apparent delays in processing. The fact that the Ombudsman could report to Parliament, etc is fine, but the day-to-day reality is that for individual cases this is very rare indeed.


----------



## farjaf

kaju said:


> DIBP normally does have compelling reasons. Case Officers have Team Leaders and they have Managers, to ensure cases are not ignored (and they wouldn't be anyway, no Case Officer likes old cases) and the system generally works quite well. But processing staff have to wait for checks sometimes that they have no control over.
> 
> Rather than re-quote what the ombudsman can do in theory, the practical reality is that when someone complains to them, effectively the Ombudsman's office will contact DIBP and ask what the hold-up is. Most often, they will accept that if it is the case that they are being done, that ongoing checks must be done and that such checks, and the time they sometimes take, are part of normal processing for some of the caseload.
> 
> The Ombudsman does not misuse their power by badgering Departments unnecessarily - and Government Departments generally are happy to work with them. They are aware from ongoing contact with the Department of the general possible reasons for apparent delays in processing. The fact that the Ombudsman could report to Parliament, etc is fine, but the day-to-day reality is that for individual cases this is very rare indeed.


Thanks for ur response and sorry if my statement challenges your views but the reality is it is completely up to a case officer whether they initiate more checks or just approve the document, but in regards to ombudsman reports and responsibility, I refer u to the following links:
http://www.ombudsman.gov.au/__data/...visa-cancelled-following-criminal-charges.pdf

Commonwealth Ombudsman slams government handling of visa cancellations and deportations

PM - Ombudsman criticises Immigration for delays in visa applications 28/07/2009

And a lot more...

I don't wanted to bring this to say what ombudsman can do, but suffice to say everyone should be treated fairly in accordance with the law.

Cheers


----------



## kaju

farjaf said:


> Thanks for ur response and sorry if my statement challenges your views but the reality is it is completely up to a case officer whether they initiate more checks or just approve the document, but in regards to ombudsman reports and responsibility, I refer u to the following links:
> http://www.ombudsman.gov.au/__data/...visa-cancelled-following-criminal-charges.pdf
> 
> Commonwealth Ombudsman slams government handling of visa cancellations and deportations
> 
> PM - Ombudsman criticises Immigration for delays in visa applications 28/07/2009
> 
> And a lot more...
> 
> I don't wanted to bring this to say what ombudsman can do, but suffice to say everyone should be treated fairly in accordance with the law.
> 
> Cheers


Yes, everyone should be treated fairly. Checks, even those that take a long time, don't indicate unfairness. 

Your links don't relate much to day to day processing of skilled visa applications, which is what I am talking about. 

I may have had different experiences than you, of course.


----------



## Marzzz

Hello Guys. I need your support please on my case. I really appreciate it if you can help me. Someone suggested before that I file a complaint but I feel that this will complicate my application especially that I am not onshore. I have lodged my visa application 17 months ago (see timeline below) and I heard that if it reaches 24 months, my application will be canceled automatically. Considering that I have been contracted by CO for updated PCCs about a month ago, do you think that my visa will be granted soon? Are there any cases that take that long a time? 

Thanks a lot. Really appreciate the help.

Visa Application Submitted: 24/10/2015
First CO contact (missing docs): 11/11/2015
Second CO contact (update to salary certificate): 06/01/2016
Third CO contact (request for new local PCCs, international not requested): 16/02/2017
Assessment in progress...


----------



## KeeDa

Marzzz said:


> Hello Guys. I need your support please on my case. I really appreciate it if you can help me. Someone suggested before that I file a complaint but I feel that this will complicate my application especially that I am not onshore. I have lodged my visa application 17 months ago (see timeline below) and I heard that if it reaches 24 months, my application will be canceled automatically. Considering that I have been contracted by CO for updated PCCs about a month ago, do you think that my visa will be granted soon? Are there any cases that take that long a time?
> 
> Thanks a lot. Really appreciate the help.
> 
> Visa Application Submitted: 24/10/2015
> First CO contact (missing docs): 11/11/2015
> Second CO contact (update to salary certificate): 06/01/2016
> Third CO contact (request for new local PCCs, international not requested): 16/02/2017
> Assessment in progress...


Hi

Refrain from filing a complaint especially because your recent request for PCC suggests they are actively processing it. There is no such thing as your case being cancelled if it runs for more than 24 months. Your grant should happen anytime now. We've seen that they did ask for new PCCs from some and granted the PRs soon afterwards. I know 2 such forum members and both of them received the grant in under 4 weeks after they submitted the new PCCs.


----------



## Marzzz

KeeDa said:


> Hi
> 
> Refrain from filing a complaint especially because your recent request for PCC suggests they are actively processing it. There is no such thing as your case being cancelled if it runs for more than 24 months. Your grant should happen anytime now. We've seen that they did ask for new PCCs from some and granted the PRs soon afterwards. I know 2 such forum members and both of them received the grant in under 4 weeks after they submitted the new PCCs.


Thanks a lot for your reply and advice. So generous of you to stay connected to this group. I will wait. Today I called an immigration lawyer office to see if they can support in facilitating my application from where I reached now. They told me that they can help make it faster since they have contacts with the COs but I feel that they might complicate things more and I am not sure if I should believe them. What do you think?


----------



## mekabubu

is there a way to send a bump or poke to the CO?


----------



## KeeDa

Marzzz said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply and advice. So generous of you to stay connected to this group. I will wait. Today I called an immigration lawyer office to see if they can support in facilitating my application from where I reached now. They told me that they can help make it faster since they have contacts with the COs but I feel that they might complicate things more and I am not sure if I should believe them. What do you think?


You should stay away from anyone claiming to know someone on the inside or to help you expedite your visa case. Case officers cannot be "influenced" and attempting to do so would be downright illegal.

I don't know whom you spoke to, and not implying anything against them, but I would like to add that here in India it is quite common to come across people who claim to know someone in Australia/ DIBP who can process cases faster. DIBP has also posted a warning against such scammers. See "The scammer claims to have a special relationship with DIBP." here: *Visa Scams*


----------



## Marzzz

KeeDa said:


> You should stay away from anyone claiming to know someone on the inside or to help you expedite your visa case. Case officers cannot be "influenced" and attempting to do so would be downright illegal.
> 
> I don't know whom you spoke to, and not implying anything against them, but I would like to add that here in India it is quite common to come across people who claim to know someone in Australia/ DIBP who can process cases faster. DIBP has also posted a warning against such scammers. See "The scammer claims to have a special relationship with DIBP." here: *Visa Scams*


Thank you!


----------



## Marzzz

mekabubu said:


> is there a way to send a bump or poke to the CO?


I sent several emails. Usually, they don't reply.


----------



## sultan_azam

KeeDa said:


> You should stay away from anyone claiming to know someone on the inside or to help you expedite your visa case. Case officers cannot be "influenced" and attempting to do so would be downright illegal.
> 
> I don't know whom you spoke to, and not implying anything against them, but I would like to add that here in India it is quite common to come across people who claim to know someone in Australia/ DIBP who can process cases faster. DIBP has also posted a warning against such scammers. See "The scammer claims to have a special relationship with DIBP." here: *Visa Scams*


agree.... at start of my visa journey... one person offered me end to end solution involving 8 in IELTS.

I preferred to stay away from him


----------



## andreyx108b

Marzzz said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply and advice. So generous of you to stay connected to this group. I will wait. Today I called an immigration lawyer office to see if they can support in facilitating my application from where I reached now. They told me that they can help make it faster since they have contacts with the COs but I feel that they might complicate things more and I am not sure if I should believe them. What do you think?




Your lawyers are misleading you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

andreyx108b said:


> I think they will not acknowledge they have it unless the case was with for more than a year (based on other applicants who complained)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok... But my case in Dec 2016 was already about 15 and a half months old. I have not heard from them after Dec 2015 and every time I called or mailed them they said no further documents are required and the application is under process, should I lodge a complaint with the ombudsman, can anyone please suggest.


----------



## Rajaastha

Hi Guys,

I am please to share that, today I have received my Grant letter along with my family.
Thanks everyone who helped me to achieve this milestone, especially keeda...all the best for everyone. God bless u all...


----------



## harinderjitf5

Congrats bro.


Rajaastha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am please to share that, today I have received my Grant letter along with my family.
> Thanks everyone who helped me to achieve this milestone, especially keeda...all the best for everyone. God bless u all...


----------



## Marzzz

Rajaastha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am please to share that, today I have received my Grant letter along with my family.
> Thanks everyone who helped me to achieve this milestone, especially keeda...all the best for everyone. God bless u all...


Congratulations!


----------



## SmartB

Congratulations


----------



## sultan_azam

Rajaastha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am please to share that, today I have received my Grant letter along with my family.
> Thanks everyone who helped me to achieve this milestone, especially keeda...all the best for everyone. God bless u all...


Hey dear... lots of congratulations for the visa grant.. it was a long journey for you

may u get success pretty soon in next phase


----------



## Cisco123

Hi Marzzz
They asked you for medical also ? when you sent them PCC ?


----------



## vibhu1310

Rajaastha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am please to share that, today I have received my Grant letter along with my family.
> Thanks everyone who helped me to achieve this milestone, especially keeda...all the best for everyone. God bless u all...


Congrats .. Really happy for you ... What's your IED ?


----------



## fugitive_4u

Rajaastha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am please to share that, today I have received my Grant letter along with my family.
> Thanks everyone who helped me to achieve this milestone, especially keeda...all the best for everyone. God bless u all...


Great news after a really long wait. It wouldve been better to know what held your application isnt it? Anyways......!!

Whats your IED after such a long wait??


----------



## Rajaastha

vibhu1310 said:


> Congrats .. Really happy for you ... What's your IED ?


Thx....August 3rd


----------



## Rajaastha

fugitive_4u said:


> Great news after a really long wait. It wouldve been better to know what held your application isnt it? Anyways......!!
> 
> Whats your IED after such a long wait??


I think it was external check... IED:AUG 3rd 2017


----------



## mekabubu

Rajaastha said:


> I think it was external check... IED:AUG 3rd 2017



any verification happened for you?


----------



## Rajaastha

Cisco123 said:


> Hi Marzzz
> They asked you for medical also ? when you sent them PCC ?


Yes, they asked us to repeat the medicals on 20 Feb 2017, PCC they didn't asked, but I took a new one. While asking the medicals, they send a mail to my agent stating that all the requirements have been met and only medicals I and my family want to repeat. After one week of submitting the medicals we got the grant.


----------



## Rajaastha

mekabubu said:


> any verification happened for you?


Yes, January me and my manager got a call from Delhi high commission.


----------



## Marzzz

Cisco123 said:


> Hi Marzzz
> They asked you for medical also ? when you sent them PCC ?


Hello Cisco123,

I was only asked to submit updated PCCs. I uploaded the updated PCCs three days after I was asked on 19-02-2017. I am still waiting for no further contract from CO or any news. Today, I have been waiting for 522 days (17 months) and still no reply. By now I expect my medical assessment to be expired since it is valid for 12 months only right? So I might have to undergo the health assessment one more time unfortunately but I dont know when. They need to ask me for it.


----------



## pbg_1981

Hello Experts,
I have submitted my 189 application on 2nd Feb 2017 and still is in Received status only.
I have given job reference letter on company letterhead from my senior. I just now come to know that use of company letterhead is against company policy and should not have authorization to use letterhead other than HR. If DIBP check and send JRL to company, its a bad luck for me as well as senior, as my company may take any action for this.
I already uploaded this job reference letter. When asked to senior, he gave me JRL on stamp paper. 
Should I upload new JRL taken stamp paper and update in "UPDATE US" tab requesting them to use new JRL and not to use old job reference letter on company letterhead?
Or suggest any other advice.
Thanks all in advance.

regards


----------



## Rajaastha

Marzzz said:


> Hello Cisco123,
> 
> I was only asked to submit updated PCCs. I uploaded the updated PCCs three days after I was asked on 19-02-2017. I am still waiting for no further contract from CO or any news. Today, I have been waiting for 522 days (17 months) and still no reply. By now I expect my medical assessment to be expired since it is valid for 12 months only right? So I might have to undergo the health assessment one more time unfortunately but I dont know when. They need to ask me for it.


You please wait for them to ask. Sometimes they won't ask to redo the medicals. That depends upon each CO.


----------



## Marzzz

Hi, everyone. Who is still awaiting approval from those who applied in 2015 besides me?

visa lodged: 24/10/2015
1st CO contact (missing docs): 11/11/2015
2nd CO contact (update to salary certificate): 06/01/2016
3rd CO contact (request for new local PCCs): 16/02/2017
Assessment in progress...


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

Absolutely horrible experience with DIBP, have been waiting since Aug 2015, last CO contact in Dec 2016 after that nothing. Only thing that they say is the application is under routine assessment process. Gutted, applying for the Australian PR seems to be the biggest mistake of my life.

The entire process lacks transparency and is absolutely haphazard, few people getting their visas in a matter of few days while few, while some waiting till eternity.... The worst part is that they will not even tell you at what stage the application is stuck, if at all....


----------



## taylorman

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Absolutely horrible experience with DIBP, have been waiting since Aug 2015, last CO contact in Dec 2016 after that nothing. Only thing that they say is the application is under routine assessment process. Gutted, applying for the Australian PR seems to be the biggest mistake of my life.
> 
> The entire process lacks transparency and is absolutely haphazard, few people getting their visas in a matter of few days while few, while some waiting till eternity.... The worst part is that they will not even tell you at what stage the application is stuck, if at all....


There is an organisation who you can escalate the matter to, I believe. I forgot the name. I think its IGSC or something like that. You can find more info about it on the 2016 visa lodge gang forums on the last pages. Lately a lot of people have been talking about this.


----------



## varunpullanhi

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Absolutely horrible experience with DIBP, have been waiting since Aug 2015, last CO contact in Dec 2016 after that nothing. Only thing that they say is the application is under routine assessment process. Gutted, applying for the Australian PR seems to be the biggest mistake of my life.
> 
> The entire process lacks transparency and is absolutely haphazard, few people getting their visas in a matter of few days while few, while some waiting till eternity.... The worst part is that they will not even tell you at what stage the application is stuck, if at all....


Struck in same case as yours. I'm just fed up.


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

taylorman said:


> There is an organisation who you can escalate the matter to, I believe. I forgot the name. I think its IGSC or something like that. You can find more info about it on the 2016 visa lodge gang forums on the last pages. Lately a lot of people have been talking about this.


Thanks Taylorman, I did raise a feedback with IGIS but they replied saying that my application is not with them. It means either it has been through all the checks or has not been referred at all, as yet. Got this response in Nov 2016.


----------



## mdyehiya

Rajaastha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am please to share that, today I have received my Grant letter along with my family.
> Thanks everyone who helped me to achieve this milestone, especially keeda...all the best for everyone. God bless u all...


Am happy that you finally got..

All the best


----------



## vibhu1310

Just curious that if applying through an agent would have helped to get visa grant .

All those who are still stuck , has anyone of you used an agent to file the visa .

I have lodged visa in nov 2015 , still stuck with no information and it has been a pretty horrible experience .


----------



## andreyx108b

vibhu1310 said:


> Just curious that if applying through an agent would have helped to get visa grant .
> 
> 
> 
> All those who are still stuck , has anyone of you used an agent to file the visa .
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged visa in nov 2015 , still stuck with no information and it has been a pretty horrible experience .




In my view in certain cases agents do help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie

andreyx108b said:


> In my view in certain cases agents do help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


in cases like.......


----------



## uqmraza2

It is frustrating indeed to see the comments from my assessor from engineers Australia.



1. (2) The underpinning knowledge you obtained from your Bachelor are Electronics Engineering, not enough for Electrical Engineering.

for RSA

2. As per the title and duties of your work, this is simply not a Professional Engineering (or even Engineering Technologist) work. Therefore, it will not be recognised. 


3. I noted you nominated Electrical Engineer as the occupation. However, the underpinning knowledge you obtained are not enough do not support such recognition. Please note the potential outcome will be ANZSCO 233914 Engineering Technologist. 

4. I noted you nominated Electrical Engineer as the occupation. However, the underpinning knowledge you obtained are not enough do not support such recognition. Please note the potential outcome will be ANZSCO 233914 Engineering Technologist. 
My profile.

BS in Electronics Engineering.

Work for 1.5 years (Electrical Engineering)

MS by Electrical and Electronics Engineering By research

Mainly in electrical power engg.

Currently doing PhD from Australia in Power and Energy System. 


I am still struggling how address these queries??


----------



## taylorman

uqmraza2 said:


> It is frustrating indeed to see the comments from my assessor from engineers Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. (2) The underpinning knowledge you obtained from your Bachelor are Electronics Engineering, not enough for Electrical Engineering.
> 
> for RSA
> 
> 2. As per the title and duties of your work, this is simply not a Professional Engineering (or even Engineering Technologist) work. Therefore, it will not be recognised.
> 
> 
> 3. I noted you nominated Electrical Engineer as the occupation. However, the underpinning knowledge you obtained are not enough do not support such recognition. Please note the potential outcome will be ANZSCO 233914 Engineering Technologist.
> 
> 4. I noted you nominated Electrical Engineer as the occupation. However, the underpinning knowledge you obtained are not enough do not support such recognition. Please note the potential outcome will be ANZSCO 233914 Engineering Technologist.
> My profile.
> 
> BS in Electronics Engineering.
> 
> Work for 1.5 years (Electrical Engineering)
> 
> MS by Electrical and Electronics Engineering By research
> 
> Mainly in electrical power engg.
> 
> Currently doing PhD from Australia in Power and Energy System.
> 
> 
> I am still struggling how address these queries??


I don't see why this could be a problem even if you get assessed as an Engineering Technologist. Are there slots available for this so that there is a possibility of you getting and Invite? If you can get an invite it all doesn't matter. Securing the invitation to apply is the key.


----------



## uqmraza2

taylorman said:


> I don't see why this could be a problem even if you get assessed as an Engineering Technologist. Are there slots available for this so that there is a possibility of you getting and Invite? If you can get an invite it all doesn't matter. Securing the invitation to apply is the key.


Yes there is a big difference. We can get invitation with 60 points for electrical professional while it is almost impossible with Engineering technologist with smart point. I don't why assessor simply wants to cross my experience. I am looking for way how I can convince him. 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimi39

Marzzz said:


> Hi, everyone. Who is still awaiting approval from those who applied in 2015 besides me?
> 
> visa lodged: 24/10/2015
> 1st CO contact (missing docs): 11/11/2015
> 2nd CO contact (update to salary certificate): 06/01/2016
> 3rd CO contact (request for new local PCCs): 16/02/2017
> Assessment in progress...


I had applied in Oct 2015.. Still waiting


----------



## kimi39

vibhu1310 said:


> Just curious that if applying through an agent would have helped to get visa grant .
> 
> All those who are still stuck , has anyone of you used an agent to file the visa .
> 
> I have lodged visa in nov 2015 , still stuck with no information and it has been a pretty horrible experience .



i have applied through an agent, still am waiting from such a long time.
When i check with the agent, they also give a standard reply that " we haven't heard from CO and nothing can be done".. So Frustrating to get the same replies again and again.


----------



## SmartB

To those awaiting, just try to relax and believe


----------



## Majician

uqmraza2 said:


> Yes there is a big difference. We can get invitation with 60 points for electrical professional while it is almost impossible with Engineering technologist with smart point. I don't why assessor simply wants to cross my experience. I am looking for way how I can convince him.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Its not impossible at all, regardless of the profession, 60 poing bearers will have to wait for 2, 3 draws thats it

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## ankushcool

233512-Mechanical Engineer is still eligible as per the rules of DIBP?? 

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchsachin

Rennie said:


> Hi,
> 
> A brief overview of my case....
> 
> I received Grant on 10th November 2015 for my 189 visa along with my family .
> I had a job offer in September and as it was for immediate joining I lodged 457 Visa for immediate travel. But that 457 Visa got delayed and unfortunately came on 11th November 2015 the next day I received my PR.
> 
> Before I could cancel my 457 as I received PR all happened within a days time. I gave a mail and also sent written request to both the CO asking to revoke my 457 and activate my PR. My current visa status is 457 active and I get error page for my PR grant.
> 
> My employer also raised a request to revoke 457 for which the Department has said that I need to re-apply 189 and that they will expedite.
> With respect to refund I need to contact General Skilled Migration it seems but that part is not clear.
> 
> 1. Seniors any idea if I should lodge a fresh 189 Visa again even though I was granted one a month ago?
> 
> 2. Are there any good solution for me to convert 457 to 189 without having to relodge 189 again instead of paying a huge amount?
> 
> 3. In both Visas I was the primary applicant but now my spouse and 2 kids hold a valid PR. Any possibilities around me getting a PR using Partner Visa?
> 
> 4. Can i reuse my medicals as I already completed for 189 some 2 months back?
> 
> 5. Any idea how do I get my Visa fee refunded?
> 
> My project now got delayed and I am not sure of my joining dates . So I am planning to get back my PR as I cant wait indefinitely in 457.
> 
> Kindly advise on the info you know on these topics.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rennie


Hi Rennie,

So what happened with your case finally. Mine is also the same case. Though i havent received grant for either 457 or 189. Although 457 petition was filed by my employer on 24th Jana and i accepted my invite for 189 on 4th March. Both are in progress as of now. I have mailed CO with the queries awaiting a response. Your inputs or advise can help me to understand my case, as in what to do next .

Thanks,
Manas


----------



## Majician

Hi guys,
A friend of mine recently got his PR 189 on 30th March 2017, his IED is 23 rd May 2017.
Now his wife is pregnant and he might not be able to travel before this date, he sent an email on 4th April 2017 to DIBP regarding this and attached hospital reports stating the same, however there is no response and no acknowledgement from DIBP.

My question is, is this the only thing he needs to do or should he call them, because time is short. He sent email to the address mentioned in his grant.

If he needs to call them, can anybody pass me the contact number of DIBP?

Also, if someone has been through the same I would appreciate his feedback on this.

Thanks and regards.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie

Majician said:


> Hi guys,
> A friend of mine recently got his PR 189 on 30th March 2017, his IED is 23 rd May 2017.
> Now his wife is pregnant and he might not be able to travel before this date, he sent an email on 4th April 2017 to DIBP regarding this and attached hospital reports stating the same, however there is no response and no acknowledgement from DIBP.
> 
> My question is, is this the only thing he needs to do or should he call them, because time is short. He sent email to the address mentioned in his grant.
> 
> If he needs to call them, can anybody pass me the contact number of DIBP?
> 
> Also, if someone has been through the same I would appreciate his feedback on this.
> 
> Thanks and regards.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Advice him to ask for help on DIBP's social media pages.


----------



## Cisco123

Hi Marzz
any update in your case ?


----------



## varunpullanhi

Hi All,

Received a NJ on 27th April 2017, saying that 2 of the documents provided seems to be false or altered to meet the occupation of ANZSCO 261312. 

During their visit in my previous company for verification they had asked some employees about me and what software development does the company do, for which some said that no software development takes place here only content development happens, as those guys didnt knew about the software development division.

Guys, could you please provide me suggestions for what i should do.

TIA


----------



## andreyx108b

varunpullanhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Received a NJ on 27th April 2017, saying that 2 of the documents provided seems to be false or altered to meet the occupation of ANZSCO 261312.
> 
> 
> 
> During their visit in my previous company for verification they had asked some employees about me and what software development does the company do, for which some said that no software development takes place here only content development happens, as those guys didnt knew about the software development division.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, could you please provide me suggestions for what i should do.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA




Talk to an agent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Majician said:


> Hi guys,
> A friend of mine recently got his PR 189 on 30th March 2017, his IED is 23 rd May 2017.
> Now his wife is pregnant and he might not be able to travel before this date, he sent an email on 4th April 2017 to DIBP regarding this and attached hospital reports stating the same, however there is no response and no acknowledgement from DIBP.
> 
> My question is, is this the only thing he needs to do or should he call them, because time is short. He sent email to the address mentioned in his grant.
> 
> If he needs to call them, can anybody pass me the contact number of DIBP?
> 
> Also, if someone has been through the same I would appreciate his feedback on this.
> 
> Thanks and regards.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


time is running, still...


he can write an email to [email protected] stating his situation along with evidence of pregnancy and request to waive IED condition

this has worked for many, response time 4-10 working days


----------



## Majician

sultan_azam said:


> time is running, still...
> 
> 
> he can write an email to [email protected] stating his situation along with evidence of pregnancy and request to waive IED condition
> 
> this has worked for many, response time 4-10 working days


Thanks sultan,

He eventually got it from skilled support.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Aman0909991

Hi Expats,

I am about to submit my roles and responsibilities as an Electronics Engineer on company letterhead to Engineers Australia as requested by the Assessor. It has been stated on the letterhead that I received my stipend in cash. 
I have no documents of ITR or payslip or bank statement. Can still EA or DIBP demand for such documents, though it has been mentioned clearly on the company letterhead?

P.S.: I am NOT claiming my professional experience but two of my CDR's are based on my work.


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi all, 

I need some help to file income tax returns (ITR) in Malaysia as I am not residing over there. 

I work for two years and my tax salary is below than the tax bracket. So I need to know few things. 

1. How i can create Ez Hasil account login as I don't have regisrstion pin which is required for the first time. 
2. On first time Ez Hasil login page, They also need identification document, which will be passport in my case as I live temporary for two years on visa. 

I urgently need the help to fix this issue. 
Looking forward to hear from all. 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohnish M

Hi All,

I just started thinking about applying for Australia PR.. I have few queries and I am sure you will be able to answer them. 

1. How many years of experience will be deducted by ACS for Non-IT graduate applying for IT ?
2. Will there be any additional documentation to be submitted to ACS for assessment as I have Non-IT bachelor degree ? If so, can you please send me the details of additional documentation required ?
3. I am in Australia on 457 Visa - Systems Analyst (261112) occupation. Though I am software developer, my employer (Indian IT company) applied for 457 under this occupation. Now if I want to apply for assessment do I need to select 'Systems Analyst - 261112' ANZSCO code only ?
4. If anyone here got positive assessment under '261112 ANZSCO', please let me know what roles and responsibilities you have stated in your profile (apart from the generic roles mentioned in skill assessment guidelines) if any ? I am little confused as my experience profile doesnt match with it.
5. Do we get any additional points like state nomination (NSW) apart from Australia employment ? As I working in Australia, does it mean state has sponsored / nominated me to work here ?
6. My spouse has Bachelor degree in IT and studied in English medium completely. Can we claim points under Partner skill qualifications ?

Thanks for your patience going through my list of queries.. and answering 

All the best to everyone..!!

-Mohnish
(Posting here as many of you have already managed to cross the barriers) .. Looking forward for your help


----------



## andreyx108b

Mohnish M said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I just started thinking about applying for Australia PR.. I have few queries and I am sure you will be able to answer them.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many years of experience will be deducted by ACS for Non-IT graduate applying for IT ?
> 
> 2. Will there be any additional documentation to be submitted to ACS for assessment as I have Non-IT bachelor degree ? If so, can you please send me the details of additional documentation required ?
> 
> 3. I am in Australia on 457 Visa - Systems Analyst (261112) occupation. Though I am software developer, my employer (Indian IT company) applied for 457 under this occupation. Now if I want to apply for assessment do I need to select 'Systems Analyst - 261112' ANZSCO code only ?
> 
> 4. If anyone here got positive assessment under '261112 ANZSCO', please let me know what roles and responsibilities you have stated in your profile (apart from the generic roles mentioned in skill assessment guidelines) if any ? I am little confused as my experience profile doesnt match with it.
> 
> 5. Do we get any additional points like state nomination (NSW) apart from Australia employment ? As I working in Australia, does it mean state has sponsored / nominated me to work here ?
> 
> 6. My spouse has Bachelor degree in IT and studied in English medium completely. Can we claim points under Partner skill qualifications ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your patience going through my list of queries.. and answering
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to everyone..!!
> 
> 
> 
> -Mohnish
> 
> (Posting here as many of you have already managed to cross the barriers) .. Looking forward for your help




1. Up to 6 if you go via RPL route.
2. To be honest not 100% sure but as far as i can recall in some cases Vetassess evaluation (depends in the degree). Email acs directly, they always respond.
3. Depends on the occupation you have and duties. If you are SF more than SA, then surely 261313 will suit more.
4. I was assessed as 261111, but it has to be based in actual duties. 
5. SC190 yes. 5 points.
6. She will need to acs too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohnish M

andreyx108b said:


> 1. Up to 6 if you go via RPL route.
> 2. To be honest not 100% sure but as far as i can recall in some cases Vetassess evaluation (depends in the degree). Email acs directly, they always respond.
> 3. Depends on the occupation you have and duties. If you are SF more than SA, then surely 261313 will suit more.
> 4. I was assessed as 261111, but it has to be based in actual duties.
> 5. SC190 yes. 5 points.
> 6. She will need to acs too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Andrew,

Thanks for your reply. 

1. I have done graduation in Electrical Engineering. Do I need to go via RPL route only, Is it mandatory ?

2. If I do not go with RPL route rather apply in general route will they deduct the same number of years ? 

3. Is my graduation considered as ICT minor or AQF minor / Diploma ?

-Mohnish


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

Dear Experts,

I have applied for 190 in 2015 Aug, the last that I have heard from the Co was way back in Dec 2015. It has gone absolutely silent after that, have called and mailed them a few times, as well, got standard response every time. Please suggest how do I go about things from here on... do I keep my hopes alive or forget about it.

Sincere opinions will help me a lot, even if it is bitter to digest. All experts kindly share your thoughts.

Regards,
Jaideep


----------



## uqmraza2

I am just wondering, either Engineers Australia will assess the work the experience during master degree or no? If there any rule then please just let me?

Thanks.


----------



## xuka_VN

*Schedule 5*



hello-hi said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> THis after noon i got another email from CO, it says;
> 
> "As 5010 (1)(a) states, you are the holder of a subclass 576 and you are required to meet the requirements of subclause (3), (4) or (5) below.
> 
> 5010
> (1) If:
> 
> (a) the applicant is the holder of an AusAID student visa; or
> 
> (b) the applicant is the holder of a Subclass 560, 562, 563, 570, 571, 572, 573, 574 or 575 visa granted to the applicant who is provided financial support by the government of a foreign country;
> 
> the applicant meets the requirements of subclause (3), (4) or (5).
> 
> (2) If:
> 
> (a) the applicant is not the holder of an AusAID student visa and has in the past held an AusAID student visa; or
> 
> (b) both:
> 
> (i) paragraph (a) does not apply to the applicant, and the applicant is not the holder of a substantive visa; and
> 
> (ii) the last substantive visa held by the applicant was a Subclass 560, 562, 563, 570, 571, 572, 573, 574 or 575 visa granted to the applicant who was provided financial support by the government of a foreign country;
> 
> the applicant meets the requirements of subclause (3), (4) or (5).
> 
> (3) The applicant meets the requirements of this subclause if the course of study or training to which:
> 
> (a) the visa mentioned in paragraph (1)(a) or (b) relates; or
> 
> (b) if paragraph (2)(a) applies — the AusAID student visa most recently held by the applicant related; or
> 
> (c) if paragraph (2)(b) applies — the last substantive visa held by the applicant related;
> 
> (whether or not the applicant has ceased the course) is one designed to be undertaken over a period of less than 12 months.
> 
> (4) The applicant meets the requirements of this subclause if the applicant:
> 
> (a) has ceased:
> 
> (i) the course of study or training to which:
> 
> (A) the visa mentioned in paragraph (1)(a) or (b) relates; or
> 
> (B) if paragraph (2)(a) applies — the AusAID student visa most recently held by the applicant related; or
> 
> (C) if paragraph (2)(b) applies — the last substantive visa held by the applicant related; or
> 
> (ii) another course approved by the AusAID Minister or the government of the foreign country that provided financial support to the applicant, as the case requires, in substitution for that course; and
> 
> (b) has spent at least 2 years outside Australia since ceasing the course.
> 
> (5) The applicant meets the requirements of this subclause if:
> 
> (a) the applicant has the support of the AusAID Minister or the government of the foreign country that provided financial support to the applicant, as the case requires, for the grant of the visa; or
> 
> (b) the Minister is satisfied that, in the particular case, waiving the requirement of paragraph (a) is justified by:
> 
> (i) compelling circumstances that affect the interests of Australia; or
> 
> (ii) compassionate or compelling circumstances that affect the interests of an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident or an eligible New Zealand citizen.
> 
> (6) In this clause:
> 
> AusAID student visa has the same meaning as in regulation 1.04A.
> 
> cease has the same meaning as in regulation 1.04A."
> 
> I am really lost what actually it says, please can u tell me is there any room for appeal to consider my case? please let me know, thanks for your time and help


Hi "hello-hi",

Which documents that you send to your CO to satisfy their requirements regarding clause 5010?

Many thanks, Xuka


----------



## sydd

I have submitted EOI for 189 under Developer Programmer(261312) with 65 points. What are the chances of getting an invitation in next year?


----------



## andreyx108b

sydd said:


> I have submitted EOI for 189 under Developer Programmer(261312) with 65 points. What are the chances of getting an invitation in next year?


There is a chance sometimes in the next year.


----------



## Agrawal85

Rennie said:


> Hi
> 
> Below is my case info. I wanted to know how to get refund.
> Seniors please suggest what I should do.
> 
> I lodged my PR Visa on 18th July 2015 and got the grant on 10th November 2015.
> Meanwhile I applied for 457 Visa on 22nd September expecting it to arrive before last week of October as I had to join a job on 2nd November.
> 
> But the vice versa happened as my PR Visa was granted on 10th November and before I could react to my 457 I received the grant on 11th November. As 457 came the next day it cancelled my 189 Visa only for me.
> 
> My employer in an effort to help me get back my PR presented the case to DIBP and they were informed that 457 could not be revoked but i should reapply PR again which will be expedited.
> 
> So I went ahead and reappplied my PR on 18th december and got the grant the same day hours after lodging the Visa.
> 
> Now I have a PR as 457 got cancelled. I need to get the PR fees refunded for me as I had to apply twice.
> Could you please suggest what exactly I should do to get the refund.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rennie


Hi Rennie, I have a same case now, can you please guide me how long you waited to apply again, how did the EOI worked and were you able to get the fees back. thanks


----------



## panna

Dear All
Is there any impact on visa application if the main applicant has experience on family own business? 
Regards
Panna


----------



## NB

panna said:


> Dear All
> Is there any impact on visa application if the main applicant has experience on family own business?
> Regards
> Panna


Family owned business will qualify under self employed

You can get assessed as self employed if that be your question 

Cheers


----------



## panna

newbienz said:


> Family owned business will qualify under self employed
> 
> You can get assessed as self employed if that be your question
> 
> Cheers


I mean say, what if the owner of the company is mother-in law & spouse as partner & main applicant got salaries every month also paid income tax on salary ...
regards


----------



## NB

panna said:


> I mean say, what if the owner of the company is mother-in law & spouse as partner & main applicant got salaries every month also paid income tax on salary ...
> regards


You want to get yourself assessed as an employee in a business that is run by your mother in law and wife ?

What's the business of the company and under which Anzsco code do you want to get yourself assessed ?

Cheers


----------



## panna

yes i worked 11 years ago for around 3 years in my spouse & in-laws own bisness..


----------



## vibhu1310

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have applied for 190 in 2015 Aug, the last that I have heard from the Co was way back in Dec 2015. It has gone absolutely silent after that, have called and mailed them a few times, as well, got standard response every time. Please suggest how do I go about things from here on... do I keep my hopes alive or forget about it.
> 
> Sincere opinions will help me a lot, even if it is bitter to digest. All experts kindly share your thoughts.
> 
> Regards,
> Jaideep


Hi Jaideepchanda

Have you got any reply ? It seems you and me are the only one who is stuck from 2015 . I had lodged my application in Nov 2015. 

Regards
Vibhu Chugh


----------



## Unemplyed

vibhu1310 said:


> Hi Jaideepchanda
> 
> Have you got any reply ? It seems you and me are the only one who is stuck from 2015 . I had lodged my application in Nov 2015.
> 
> Regards
> Vibhu Chugh


Hi 
I am also waiting from 2015
I got reply of email ...it was on routine​ process in July 2016
Physical verification took place at previous company which closed my department six months before.
Documents like income tax return and bank statement and passbook were submitted from up to bottom
Where was my case stuck ?
The God knows everything and hope that we all get grant soon.

...


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

vibhu1310 said:


> Hi Jaideepchanda
> 
> Have you got any reply ? It seems you and me are the only one who is stuck from 2015 . I had lodged my application in Nov 2015.
> 
> Regards
> Vibhu Chugh


No brother, nothing yet, now I have stopped bothering myself by writing and mailing them, nothing seems to be moving.

Regards,


----------



## vibhu1310

*Finally a response*

Hi 

I finally got a response. They asked for PCC and health examination . I had got a natural justice letter regarding employment verification from my first employer . Issue was that first employer had moved to a new location 4 years ago . Gave them all the documents with bank statement .

I am hoping them asking me for PCC and health examination is a good sign. Since the mail just said that it's expired . 

Will be taking my health examination on this Saturday.

Visa Lodged :- 22 Nov 2015


----------



## KeeDa

vibhu1310 said:


> Hi
> 
> I finally got a response. They asked for PCC and health examination . I had got a natural justice letter regarding employment verification from my first employer . Issue was that first employer had moved to a new location 4 years ago . Gave them all the documents with bank statement .
> 
> I am hoping them asking me for PCC and health examination is a good sign. Since the mail just said that it's expired .
> 
> Will be taking my health examination on this Saturday.
> 
> Visa Lodged :- 22 Nov 2015


Yes, it definitely means that medicals and PCC are the only things pending to finalise your grant. Many in this thread have had this request for new medicals or PCC (sometimes both, sometimes just PCC) and the PR was granted afterwards.


----------



## taylorman

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> No brother, nothing yet, now I have stopped bothering myself by writing and mailing them, nothing seems to be moving.
> 
> Regards,


What about lodging a complaint to IGIS?


----------



## Unemplyed

vibhu1310 said:


> Hi
> 
> I finally got a response. They asked for PCC and health examination . I had got a natural justice letter regarding employment verification from my first employer . Issue was that first employer had moved to a new location 4 years ago . Gave them all the documents with bank statement .
> 
> I am hoping them asking me for PCC and health examination is a good sign. Since the mail just said that it's expired .
> 
> Will be taking my health examination on this Saturday.
> 
> Visa Lodged :- 22 Nov 2015


100% you will get visa in short time
Plz explain nj


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

taylorman said:


> What about lodging a complaint to IGIS?


Tried that too, just standard response...


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

vibhu1310 said:


> Hi
> 
> I finally got a response. They asked for PCC and health examination . I had got a natural justice letter regarding employment verification from my first employer . Issue was that first employer had moved to a new location 4 years ago . Gave them all the documents with bank statement .
> 
> I am hoping them asking me for PCC and health examination is a good sign. Since the mail just said that it's expired .
> 
> Will be taking my health examination on this Saturday.
> 
> Visa Lodged :- 22 Nov 2015


Congrats that is a great sign... hopefully you will get the golden mail in a month's time.


----------



## vikaschandra

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Congrats that is a great sign... hopefully you will get the golden mail in a month's time.


Your grant will follow too soon Jaideep just matter of days now


----------



## SmartB

Wow. Keep the faith guys. It will come.


----------



## er_singh

hi,

Same is the case here, i got NJ letter in JAN 2017, replied with all docs in Feb 2017.

i May i got response asking for my medicals and PCC. On 29th may i submitted both.

Still i am waiting for the golden mail.


----------



## Unemplyed

er_singh said:


> hi,
> 
> Same is the case here, i got NJ letter in JAN 2017, replied with all docs in Feb 2017.
> 
> i May i got response asking for my medicals and PCC. On 29th may i submitted both.
> 
> Still i am waiting for the golden mail.


We hope that you will get positive outcome soon
You have got nj letter in Jan 17 which was after verification 11 months back
What was in NJ LETTER ABOUT?


----------



## er_singh

IN NJ letter they stated "since your employers ( 2No) have not verified your job duties".

when i contacted by HR personally, they show me the mail that they replied to DIBP. Both employer gave positive verification for the same.

MOREOVER another letter from both employer signed by HR was given to case officer in response to NJ letter.

whatever is did in my past experience, all mails, letters of appreciation, Award letter, promotion letters, were given in response to NJ letter.

in May 2017, i got mail from another CO, asking for my PCC and medicals. both submitted on 29th may.

no response till then.


----------



## Unemplyed

er_singh said:


> IN NJ letter they stated "since your employers ( 2No) have not verified your job duties".
> 
> when i contacted by HR personally, they show me the mail that they replied to DIBP. Both employer gave positive verification for the same.
> 
> MOREOVER another letter from both employer signed by HR was given to case officer in response to NJ letter.
> 
> whatever is did in my past experience, all mails, letters of appreciation, Award letter, promotion letters, were given in response to NJ letter.
> 
> in May 2017, i got mail from another CO, asking for my PCC and medicals. both submitted on 29th may.
> 
> no response till then.


You will get positive outcome in short time
Best wishes for your bright future......


----------



## vibhu1310

er_singh said:


> hi,
> 
> Same is the case here, i got NJ letter in JAN 2017, replied with all docs in Feb 2017.
> 
> i May i got response asking for my medicals and PCC. On 29th may i submitted both.
> 
> Still i am waiting for the golden mail.


Hi

I was expecting that they would be asking about PCC and medical after they are done with employee verification . Not sure how much more I have to wait . 

Its been more than 600 days. Can't do anything except wait


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

vibhu1310 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was expecting that they would be asking about PCC and medical after they are done with employee verification . Not sure how much more I have to wait .
> 
> Its been more than 600 days. Can't do anything except wait


Quite a similar situation here, was expecting atleast some positive response from DIBP in July but the way they are functioning seems the wait has to go on for some more time now


----------



## ladanow

I got my Grant after 15 months from Lodge !
Lodged Nov 2015
Granted Feb 2017


----------



## rvd

ladanow said:


> I got my Grant after 15 months from Lodge !
> Lodged Nov 2015
> Granted Feb 2017


Congratulations.. It will be a fabulous moment after such a long wait..


----------



## SmartB

Congratulations ladanow.


----------



## vikaschandra

ladanow said:


> I got my Grant after 15 months from Lodge !
> Lodged Nov 2015
> Granted Feb 2017


Congratulations. Wish you all the luck for your future endeavors


----------



## Unemplyed

ladanow said:


> I got my Grant after 15 months from Lodge !
> Lodged Nov 2015
> Granted Feb 2017


Congrats....


----------



## sharma1981

ladanow said:


> I got my Grant after 15 months from Lodge !
> Lodged Nov 2015
> Granted Feb 2017



Many many congrats

Were you meds and PCC still Valid? Did they ask you to submit those afresh? And what was the IED given?


----------



## codongdem

tusharbapu87 said:


> Good morning friends
> You are not alone i also waiting from very long time for grant but i think DIBP does not listen us. may this in july they will grant our visa


Hi Tushar,

I guess your visa was granted right? For how long since you lodge documents?


----------



## vibhu1310

*Query about IELTS*

Hi 

I had lodged my visa on Nov 2015 . recently they have asked about PCC and health to be submitted which I have submitted.

I have a query that I had cleared my IELTS on sep 2015 , do I have to give IELTS again since ielts score is applicable for 2 years only ?


----------



## Majician

vibhu1310 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had lodged my visa on Nov 2015 . recently they have asked about PCC and health to be submitted which I have submitted.
> 
> I have a query that I had cleared my IELTS on sep 2015 , do I have to give IELTS again since ielts score is applicable for 2 years only ?


No, DIBP anyways consider it till 3 years

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Majician said:


> No, DIBP anyways consider it till 3 years
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Is this mentioned somewhere?


----------



## vikaschandra

sharma1981 said:


> Is this mentioned somewhere?


Yes it is mentioned. Refer to this excerpt from DIBP Website 

*"You have achieved a score of at least 6 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application."*

Link Here


----------



## harinderjitf5

vikaschandra said:


> Yes it is mentioned. Refer to this excerpt from DIBP Website
> 
> *"You have achieved a score of at least 6 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application."*
> 
> Link Here


Please wait. I'm confused here. As I have lodged my visa may 2016 and cleared PTE on december 2015. if I dont get my grant till december 2018 then do you think i will have to appear again for PTE ?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

harinderjitf5 said:


> Please wait. I'm confused here. As I have lodged my visa may 2016 and cleared PTE on december 2015. if I dont get my grant till december 2018 then do you think i will have to appear again for PTE ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Your PTE score has to be valid on the date of invite

You will not be asked to retake the test even if it expires during the processing of the visa

Cheers


----------



## rvd

vibhu1310 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had lodged my visa on Nov 2015 . recently they have asked about PCC and health to be submitted which I have submitted.
> 
> I have a query that I had cleared my IELTS on sep 2015 , do I have to give IELTS again since ielts score is applicable for 2 years only ?


It is really a positive moment for you after such a long wait. Your grant is almost there most probably you will getting your grant within few weeks after submitting the new PCC and medicals.

All the very best.


----------



## NB

vibhu1310 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had lodged my visa on Nov 2015 . recently they have asked about PCC and health to be submitted which I have submitted.
> 
> I have a query that I had cleared my IELTS on sep 2015 , do I have to give IELTS again since ielts score is applicable for 2 years only ?


Although IELTS writes that the score is valid only for 2 years, DIBP accepts upto 3 years

Secondly the score has to be valid till the date of the invite

You are safe.
No action required for IELTS 

Cheers


----------



## Unemplyed

Hello everyone
No movement for 2015????


----------



## er_singh

No movement seen, seems DIBP not working on old cases.


----------



## thulili

xuka_VN said:


> Hi "hello-hi",
> 
> Which documents that you send to your CO to satisfy their requirements regarding clause 5010?
> 
> Many thanks, Xuka


 Hi XuKa Dinh, 

Did u get your answer? Because I am in the same situation. Hope to receive your sharing. Thank you!


----------



## vickycracks

*Traveling to Australia on bridging visas*

Hi,

i am currently on 457 working in Australia and planning to file my PR soon. My family holds dependent 457 along and are overseas.

Once I apply for PR, my visa status will change to bridging visa. This would be also applicable to my family overseas i believe.

If so, will my family be able to travel to Australia on bridging visa.


----------



## NB

vickycracks said:


> Hi,
> 
> i am currently on 457 working in Australia and planning to file my PR soon. My family holds dependent 457 along and are overseas.
> 
> Once I apply for PR, my visa status will change to bridging visa. This would be also applicable to my family overseas i believe.
> 
> If so, will my family be able to travel to Australia on bridging visa.


The bridging visa will kick in only after the expiry of the current 457 visa

All the members in your application who are holding the 457 visa will be issued the bridging visa

Cheers


----------



## Unemplyed

We have seen little movement of old files of 2016
Hope for 2015


----------



## bulop

Really. Any case from 2015. Corpse.


----------



## vibhu1310

Finally got my golden ticket this morning . Frankly I am speechless . After all the drama of Natural Justice that I got on 25 July 2016 since my first company had shifted address. 

Gave them all the employment documents . It's been a long journey and finally my wait is over (or should I say my watch has ended  )

Visa Lodge :- Nov 2015
Natural Justice :- 25 July 2016
Visa Grant :- 5 Sept 2017
IED :- 10 July 2018


----------



## rvd

vibhu1310 said:


> Finally got my golden ticket this morning . Frankly I am speechless . After all the drama of Natural Justice that I got on 25 July 2016 since my first company had shifted address.
> 
> Gave them all the employment documents . It's been a long journey and finally my wait is over (or should I say my watch has ended  )
> 
> Visa Lodge :- Nov 2015
> Natural Justice :- 25 July 2016
> Visa Grant :- 5 Sept 2017
> IED :- 10 July 2018


Really a deserved grant.. All the best..


----------



## Unemplyed

vibhu1310 said:


> Finally got my golden ticket this morning . Frankly I am speechless . After all the drama of Natural Justice that I got on 25 July 2016 since my first company had shifted address.
> 
> Gave them all the employment documents . It's been a long journey and finally my wait is over (or should I say my watch has ended  )
> 
> Visa Lodge :- Nov 2015
> Natural Justice :- 25 July 2016
> Visa Grant :- 5 Sept 2017
> IED - 10 July 2018


Does the department ask for r medi n PCC,


----------



## KeeDa

vibhu1310 said:


> Finally got my golden ticket this morning . Frankly I am speechless . After all the drama of Natural Justice that I got on 25 July 2016 since my first company had shifted address.
> 
> Gave them all the employment documents . It's been a long journey and finally my wait is over (or should I say my watch has ended  )
> 
> Visa Lodge :- Nov 2015
> Natural Justice :- 25 July 2016
> Visa Grant :- 5 Sept 2017
> IED :- 10 July 2018


Congrats mate.


Unemplyed said:


> Does the department ask for r medi n PCC,


Sometimes they ask for both, most of the times they ask for just the home country PCC, and in rare cases we've seen them asking nothing at all. I guess in Vibhu's case they probably asked for it in July and hence his IED of July 2018; otherwise it would have been much shorter.


----------



## Unemplyed

vibhu1310 said:


> Finally got my golden ticket this morning . Frankly I am speechless . After all the drama of Natural Justice that I got on 25 July 2016 since my first company had shifted address.
> 
> Gave them all the employment documents . It's been a long journey and finally my wait is over (or should I say my watch has ended  )
> 
> Visa Lodge :- Nov 2015
> Natural Justice :- 25 July 2016
> Visa Grant :- 5 Sept 2017
> IED - 10 July 2018


Does the department ask for r medi n PCC, ?


----------



## Unemplyed

KeeDa said:


> Congrats mate.
> 
> Sometimes they ask for both, most of the times they ask for just the home country PCC, and in rare cases we've seen them asking nothing at all. I guess in Vibhu's case they probably asked for it in July and hence his IED of July 2018; otherwise it would have been much shorter.


Thnx
Brother
My physical verification finished three months before but haven't got any reply


----------



## tarungupta1688

Hi,

I have few queries :

1. While lodging visa we have to submit reference letter OR RNR Letter, Can i submit the same letter which i had submitted during ACS?

2. If i get the RNR letter from my HR, so do CO have my new RNR letter or they also have the previous RNR (Which i submitted in ACS) : Simply want to ask CO have the access to my previous RNR letter which i submitted during ACS.


----------



## SmartB

vibhu1310 said:


> Finally got my golden ticket this morning.
> 
> Visa Lodge :- Nov 2015
> Natural Justice :- 25 July 2016
> Visa Grant :- 5 Sept 2017
> IED :- 10 July 2018


That feeling eh? Congratulations!


----------



## er_singh

er_singh said:


> No movement seen, seems DIBP not working on old cases.


finally i received the much awaited golden mail on 05-09-2017.

it has been really long time being patient.

thanks all my dear friends for the support.


Applied :-OCT 2015

Grant :-Sep 2017
lane:lane:lane:


----------



## rvd

tarungupta1688 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have few queries :
> 
> 1. While lodging visa we have to submit reference letter OR RNR Letter, Can i submit the same letter which i had submitted during ACS?
> 
> 2. If i get the RNR letter from my HR, so do CO have my new RNR letter or they also have the previous RNR (Which i submitted in ACS) : Simply want to ask CO have the access to my previous RNR letter which i submitted during ACS.


*It is always good to submit the reference letter obtained from HR. It really helps a lot in employment verification. *

Letter during ACS means? Who signed that letter? If DIBP or AHC calls to check with your HR about ACS letter is that fine. The question will be whether the signed person is authorized to sign such letter. 

Decide upon your situation.


----------



## rvd

er_singh said:


> finally i received the much awaited golden mail on 05-09-2017.
> 
> it has been really long time being patient.
> 
> thanks all my dear friends for the support.
> 
> 
> Applied :-OCT 2015
> 
> Grant :-Sep 2017
> lane:lane:lane:


Many congratulations.. I really appreciate your patience.. Deserved grant.. All the best..


----------



## sharma1981

er_singh said:


> finally i received the much awaited golden mail on 05-09-2017.
> 
> it has been really long time being patient.
> 
> thanks all my dear friends for the support.
> 
> 
> Applied :-OCT 2015
> 
> Grant :-Sep 2017
> lane:lane:lane:


Congrats


----------



## sharma1981

tarungupta1688 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have few queries :
> 
> 1. While lodging visa we have to submit reference letter OR RNR Letter, Can i submit the same letter which i had submitted during ACS?
> 
> 2. If i get the RNR letter from my HR, so do CO have my new RNR letter or they also have the previous RNR (Which i submitted in ACS) : Simply want to ask CO have the access to my previous RNR letter which i submitted during ACS.


1. YOu can submit the ACS one if that details your roles and responsibilities. Also, if HR issues you a new RnR letter, then no harm in submitting that as well. Hope both letters are in sync in terms of roles and duties mentioned.
2. DIBP will be referring to ACS assessment letter.


----------



## Unemplyed

er_singh said:


> finally i received the much awaited golden mail on 05-09-2017.
> 
> it has been really long time being patient.
> 
> thanks all my dear friends for the support.
> 
> 
> Applied :-OCT 2015
> 
> Grant :-Sep 2017
> 
> lane:lane:lane:


Congratulation.......
Verification?


----------



## KeeDa

er_singh said:


> finally i received the much awaited golden mail on 05-09-2017.
> 
> it has been really long time being patient.
> 
> thanks all my dear friends for the support.
> 
> 
> Applied :-OCT 2015
> 
> Grant :-Sep 2017
> lane:lane:lane:





sharma1981 said:


> Congrats


Congratulations Mr. Singh, and Mr. Sharma.


----------



## Unemplyed

I think no one has been waiting since 2015
I myself from Dec 2015


----------



## HBKSM

andreyx108b said:


> You dont need to provide ANY evidence for employment for which you did not claim points.


Apparently, you do. Just happened to me today. CO was asking for evidence of employment income for the years I didnt claim work experience for


----------



## andreyx108b

HBKSM said:


> Apparently, you do. Just happened to me today. CO was asking for evidence of employment income for the years I didnt claim work experience for


You have most likely misunderstood something, or sometimes CO ask for evidence of income for the period you were NOT employed. 

Moreover, Proof of income is not evidence of employment as such, reference is.


----------



## HBKSM

andreyx108b said:


> You have most likely misunderstood something, or sometimes CO ask for evidence of income for the period you were NOT employed.
> 
> Moreover, Proof of income is not evidence of employment as such, reference is.


Its quite puzzling since I did upload reference letter and COE for that employment I haven't claimed points for. I thought it was enough, just to back up my work history and show that I was indeed working at that time. It was one of the reasons why I haven't claimed points for it, because it was quite difficult to obtain ITR's, payslip etc. And here I am facing the problem.

Company 1 2008 - 2010 (Unclaimed points) Reference letter and COE provided
Company 2 2010 - 2017 (Claimed points) COE, Reference letter, payslips provided.

CO asked for Evidence of employment - Income from 2008 - 2009 (Exactly whats written in the detail requested).


----------



## andreyx108b

HBKSM said:


> Its quite puzzling since I did upload reference letter and COE for that employment I haven't claimed points for. I thought it was enough, just to back up my work history and show that I was indeed working at that time. It was one of the reasons why I haven't claimed points for it, because it was quite difficult to obtain ITR's, payslip etc. And here I am facing the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Company 1 2008 - 2010 (Unclaimed points) Reference letter and COE provided
> 
> Company 2 2010 - 2017 (Claimed points) COE, Reference letter, payslips provided.
> 
> 
> 
> CO asked for Evidence of employment - Income from 2008 - 2009 (Exactly whats written in the detail requested).




Potentially it may be an error from CO - maybe assumed you claimed the points. As you have provided evidence in the first place. 

Moreover he might have requested income evidence to prove the income, not evidence of employment as such. 

Also check that in application form submitted you did not select this employment as relevant. 

In the past 3 years on the forum, you are the 1st one to receive request to upload documents for unclaimed work exp. congratulations in a way. 

However, i still believe its some sort of mismatch and confusion. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBKSM

andreyx108b said:


> Potentially it may be an error from CO - maybe assumed you claimed the points. As you have provided evidence in the first place.
> 
> Moreover he might have requested income evidence to prove the income, not evidence of employment as such.
> 
> Also check that in application form submitted you did not select this employment as relevant.
> 
> In the past 3 years on the forum, you are the 1st one to receive request to upload documents for unclaimed work exp. congratulations in a way.
> 
> However, i still believe its some sort of mismatch and confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha! Exactly what I said from a different thread, I have been in multiple forums and I was the first one. I went back to see the application, and it was a NO for claiming the points for that experience. The CO missed two things and he's requested both of it. That evidence of employment income and asked me to do medicals again where I just did 5 months ago. Uploaded emedical info sheet but still. Funny too that I did the medicals with my wife and she didnt have to repeat it. lol SMH Do you think I should reply to that email? you know the gsm.allocated email or should i just do the medicals again?


----------



## andreyx108b

I would say that the fact that CO requested your medicals again means there is an overall error, for both documents... maybe a newly hired CO (lol) for medicals - you have to reach out to them and explain. Re-income evidence, you have to options: 

1. Ask them why do you need to submit it? As you have not claimed points. 

2. Submit evidence of income. 

I personally go with option 2, as highly unlikely COs would admit this is an error. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBKSM

andreyx108b said:


> I would say that the fact that CO requested your medicals again means there is an overall error, for both documents... maybe a newly hired CO (lol) for medicals - you have to reach out to them and explain. Re-income evidence, you have to options:
> 
> 1. Ask them why do you need to submit it? As you have not claimed points.
> 
> 2. Submit evidence of income.
> 
> I personally go with option 2, as highly unlikely COs would admit this is an error.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks much! I will try to call if I find their number. Meanwhile, I just replied to the email. Thanks again.


----------



## SmartB

Anyone still waiting from 2015?


----------



## Unemplyed

Yes offcourse i am writing from 2015


----------



## Unemplyed

Waiting waiting........Till 2015


----------



## SmartB

So what is the status now?


----------



## ZubairKhan

Hello guys,

I got the PR in Nov 2015 and lived in Aus for one year, Now I am out of Aus since Mar 2017 and want to apply PR for my wife. 
I'd be grateful for any advice (regarding the process, documents etc.) from the members who have recent information on the subject 

Thanks,


----------



## sultan_azam

ZubairKhan said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I got the PR in Nov 2015 and lived in Aus for one year, Now I am out of Aus since Mar 2017 and want to apply PR for my wife.
> I'd be grateful for any advice (regarding the process, documents etc.) from the members who have recent information on the subject
> 
> Thanks,


i think you should go for 309/100 visa


----------



## ZubairKhan

Thanks, any idea of processing time these days....


----------



## andreyx108b

ZubairKhan said:


> Thanks, any idea of processing time these days....




Averages range between 120-150 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ZubairKhan said:


> Thanks, any idea of processing time these days....


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

at the moment

309 Partner (Provisional) 10 to13 months

100 Partner 20 to 28 months


----------



## josemontilla

consultaion about work experience 
Skilled employment in the last 10 years – outside Australia

I worked as a mechanic for about 5 years before I came to australia but without any previous studies. after I arrived to Australia I studied mechanics and am working right now as mechanic in QLD. Now I would like to use my overseas experience to claim points for my visa. So my question is can I claim working experience point before my studies .

Thanks a lot my friends


----------



## andreyx108b

josemontilla said:


> consultaion about work experience
> Skilled employment in the last 10 years – outside Australia
> 
> I worked as a mechanic for about 5 years before I came to australia but without any previous studies. after I arrived to Australia I studied mechanics and am working right now as mechanic in QLD. Now I would like to use my overseas experience to claim points for my visa. So my question is can I claim working experience point before my studies .
> 
> Thanks a lot my friends




I think it depends on accessing body, what organization will assess your skills? TRA? Or 
Vetassess? 

Generally i say no... but worth checking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvenugopal141

Rennie said:


> Hi
> 
> Below is my case info. I wanted to know how to get refund.
> Seniors please suggest what I should do.
> 
> I lodged my PR Visa on 18th July 2015 and got the grant on 10th November 2015.
> Meanwhile I applied for 457 Visa on 22nd September expecting it to arrive before last week of October as I had to join a job on 2nd November.
> 
> But the vice versa happened as my PR Visa was granted on 10th November and before I could react to my 457 I received the grant on 11th November. As 457 came the next day it cancelled my 189 Visa only for me.
> 
> My employer in an effort to help me get back my PR presented the case to DIBP and they were informed that 457 could not be revoked but i should reapply PR again which will be expedited.
> 
> So I went ahead and reappplied my PR on 18th december and got the grant the same day hours after lodging the Visa.
> 
> Now I have a PR as 457 got cancelled. I need to get the PR fees refunded for me as I had to apply twice.
> Could you please suggest what exactly I should do to get the refund.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rennie


Hi Rennie,

My situation is also similar to you but I haven't applied my work visa (in my case 482) yet. Below is my story.

I am currently in Australia on 457 Visa valid until 30-Apr-19. I have received 189 invitation and submitted documents on 10-Jan-19. Got 189 bridge visa A, which will be activated from 1-May-19 (after 457 expires). But I need to apply for 482 before my 457 expires based on my employer internal rules. They are not allowing me to stay here on bridge visa. 

If same thing happens to me as well and lose 189 then do I need to submit EOI again 
and wait for invitation or do I get option to submit my docs immediately and pay that PR amount? Also, is there any option to get cancelled PR amount refunded?


----------



## SG

gvenugopal141 said:


> Hi Rennie,
> 
> My situation is also similar to you but I haven't applied my work visa (in my case 482) yet. Below is my story.
> 
> I am currently in Australia on 457 Visa valid until 30-Apr-19. I have received 189 invitation and submitted documents on 10-Jan-19. Got 189 bridge visa A, which will be activated from 1-May-19 (after 457 expires). But I need to apply for 482 before my 457 expires based on my employer internal rules. They are not allowing me to stay here on bridge visa.
> 
> If same thing happens to me as well and lose 189 then do I need to submit EOI again
> and wait for invitation or do I get option to submit my docs immediately and pay that PR amount? Also, is there any option to get cancelled PR amount refunded?


Hi Venugopal,

Have a look at this link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation/get-a-refund

Hope it helps you!


----------

